# Handplanes of your dreams



## Bertha

There's enough handplane lovers around here that this could be an informative question. What are your dream handplanes (handtools in general are acceptable)? I'm a sucker for the infills, so Norris and Preston would be at the top of my list. Of all of them….hmmm….probably a Norris panel plane (below) closely followed by a big Mathieson.










Please share yours!


----------



## Brit

If your buying Bertha, I'll have a Ron Brese 875 special edition with a gabon ebony infill. At only $1975 its a bargain. When can I expect delivery?


----------



## Bertha

OK Andy, I'll buy your Brese if you'll buy my A1 Holtey panel plane. It's a deal. When should we plan the exchange? I'm guessing you live in England, so it'd probably be easier if I bring it to you. Let me know when you've picked up the ticket.


----------



## Bertha

Here's Andy's Brese if any of his relatives/friends are watching (hint hint):


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Wayne Anderson's planes are inspiring workhorses.

as Christopher Schwarz say´s in an article here on this site 
http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/cSchwarz/z_art/andersonPlanes/andersonPlanes.asp

and it is beautyfull handmade planes he makes to your specification they are arts in themself
and will inspire to make better work , they don´t make you a better woodworker but they
will inspire you to do more than your best
read the article and go to mr. Anderson´s site and see for your self but be aware if you click
you want one of his buty´s ten times more than a Carl Holtey plane

http://www.andersonplanes.com/

take care
Dennis


----------



## Bertha

For those who are too impatient for the photos, here's Dennis's holiday hopes (goodness gracious, that's a beautiful plane):


----------



## Brit

Holtey A1 panel plane eh? No problem, its only £7000. Do you want a spare blade with that? LOL


----------



## Bertha

Andy, and a spare lever cap if it's not too much trouble. I always seem to scratch them on all my Holteys somehow


----------



## Brit

So if I put by £1 a week, you should have it in about 135 years. Hope that's ok.

Joking aside, I think Ron Brese's prices are justified, even reasonable. Personally, I've never liked the look of Wayne Anderson's planes, they always look a bit awkward to me. As for Holteys, I can't see what makes them so much more expensive than Brese planes personally. Who buys Holteys apart from collectors with deep pockets? If I was making premium infill planes, I'd want them to be used and appreciated by craftsmen not stuck in a glass display cabinet. What's your opinion?


----------



## Dennisgrosen

or what about one from Sauer and Steiner 
http://www.sauerandsteiner.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=752

gallery
http://www.sauerandsteiner.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=752

now you all have a little to dream about

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

^I couldn't agree more! On all accounts, really. I don't find the prices of this custom modern planes to be anything unsightly for the art involved, a nearly lost art until rather recently it seems. I own a sprinkling of Lie Nielsens but that's because they're ready to go out of the box & I can't afford the Stanley miters, etc. No handplane that's unwilling to work is allowed in my shop. If I won the lottery, I'd own a Holtey, and I'd drag it across dirty boards and toss it in with the rest of the guys (like Mads' fairy tale). For a commercial collection like Lee Valley's, I can understand preserving the history of an early Victor Bailey but in my shop, no one just gets admired. There are probably rich lucky ba$tards that use Holteys, but I bet there aren't many of them.

Paul Hamler planes are a different story. I know many owners (me included) that own them and use them hard. One guy had to reorder irons because he'd worn his down! Now that's a guy I like.

Paul Hamler custom


----------



## Bertha

^that S&S jointer is absurdly beautiful.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

I take my hat of for Holtey in the way that he gets the money he wants for his planes 
but they are still only a jiig to hold the cheisel in at a correct angle and nothing more

take care
Dennis


----------



## CharlieM1958

Since I started playing with planes a scary thing has happened. I'm starting to get more interested in the tools themselves than I am in the woodworking!


----------



## Bertha

^Charlie, that happened to me when I set off to Type my first #4. It was ingenious of Stanley & others to assign numbers to their lines. It makes the ever-changing subtle modifications all the more exciting to track. The history of the handplane is unlike any other mechanical history to me. It's simply fascinating.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

have you read whelan´s handplane book about history form and function


----------



## Napoleon

Bertha when you next time go shopping then my favorite would be these babyès


----------



## Brit

Dennis - I love your definition of a hand plane. "A jig to hold a chisel at the correct angle". You should add that to Wikipedia.

Charlie - I think we all suffer from that. I'm going through that stage that all new woodworkers go through where I study a particular type of tool, learn about it, read reviews, decide which one to buy, buy it, take it apart and fiddle with it, learn what makes it good and develop an appreciation and love for it. In some ways I think it is healthy, because only after you've been through all that can you get the best out of a tool. The woodworking will come and hopefully be better for it. At least that's what I tell the wife.


----------



## Bertha

Register Napolean for the Damascus Japanese chisels! I've salivated over them myself many times. Another example of a rare craftsman producing legacy quality hand tools. 
And to Brit, that's why we love the vintage tools so much. They've got the heft, power, and longevity that we all admire. I mean come on…


----------



## Brit

That's awesome! You don't need to waste money on gym membership if you've got one of those.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

hey that´s a buty Bertha  I love that scrollsaw
Dennis


----------



## Bertha

To clarify, it's not mine; I just wish it was.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

now we are three you better start the production ha ha ha


----------



## Dennisgrosen

oh wait wuold that be counted as an oldstyle workingtool or ….....


----------



## Bertha

A Preston shoulder plane would be up there for me.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

now we have used the earned money for the next five years then what :-(


----------



## Brit

You got that picture from Oldtools.co.uk? I'm on their mailing list and every time they update the tools, I go straight there only to find that a lot of it is already sold. Some people must type really fast.


----------



## Brit

Ok, I'm going to fly the flag (God save the queen). Let's not forget the man who works just down the road from where I live and who also is a fellow LJ - Phil Edwards of Philly Planes. He does some lovely work.


----------



## eebdoow

Great Sites Brit!


----------



## Bertha

Brit, that wood body smoother longitudinally dovetailed into the sole took my breath away. Those are very respectable prices for that level of work. This is the first I've heard of these!

And yes, OldToolsUK. I've never kidded myself that I could somehow register a winning bid from across the pond.


----------



## Mura

Those are nice!


----------



## Brit

Phil is a busy man. I met him the weekend before last at a hand tool event in Axminster, Devon. He was saying that most of the planes he makes are for American buyers and yes they are good prices.


----------



## Tedstor

Handplane of my dreams???
A bench plane that can be had new for under $100 that isn't complete garbage.


----------



## jamesicus

*Stanley No. 203 Block plane*​
James


----------



## Brit

Tedstor - The closest you're going to get to that if you want to buy new is the Wood River sold at Woodcraft. They are sold under the Quangsheng brand in the UK. A little bit more than $100, but very good value for money IMO.


----------



## bigike

wow everyone got some exotic stuff me I just want a #5-1/2 from lie nielsen and a #5-1/2 from stanley.
http://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab120/icomba/5_5_lg.jpg
http://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab120/icomba/CFRWIwEGkKGrHqNiME1NuhHYSbBNUh8FIpg_3.jpg

Sorry I don't know how to get the pics to show all the time so you have to click the links.


----------



## a1Jim

Those are beautiful tools . If I spend $2000 or more on a tool it better plug in and make a very nice hum. LOL


----------



## jamesicus

bigike:

You can do this:

<img src="your image URL">

And if you want to center an image on the page with a caption:


<img src="your image URL">

Caption text​
James


----------



## jamesicus

I forgot (seems to happen quite frequently to me these days) to include the following text in my Stanley No. 203 Block plane posting above and it is too late to edit it now:

The diminutive Stanley No. 203 Block plane was originally designed for use by schoolboys in woodworking classes. At 5 1/2" long it is the smallest Stanley adjustable Block plane and when my Woodworking teacher at Burnley Towneley school (England) in 1940, Mr. Lord, let me use one I was immediately taken with it. I enjoyed using it then, and I enjoy using No. 203 Block planes to this day, finding them very useful when making such things as small boxes, children's toys, etc.










*Stanley No. 203 Block plane*​
I wanted to include this exquisite little plane here out of sentiment and because of its historical significance to me.

James


----------



## Dcase

Never gave this much thought.. I am sure I have many I could think of but here is the first one that came to mind!


----------



## tdv

I like Dennis' definition It's great to see & maybe own something so well crafted as a Holtey but I still get paper thin shavings & a glass like finish from my Records, Stanleys & even Quansheng planes I guess the difference is only about £6,900 Mmmmm that's 3x what my shop cost in materials.


----------



## Brit

Trevor - Are the Quansheng planes any good? I've read some good reports and a few bad ones. I was thinking of getting a #5. I've heard a few people say that they rust easily. Have you found that?


----------



## tdv

Andy I have Three now I was looking for a thicker blade for my record smoother & foud one for about £90 then I saw this Quangshen on Workshop heaven site about £69 at the time I couldn't believe how good it was for the money,came in a wooden box & cut beautifully straight out of the box I honed it & now it's a dream to use, like silk & it was perfectly square & flat. I have the low angle rebating block plane which I find a bit of a fiddle to set the blade & keep it square but when set works well & a low angle block plane which is great & on offer from rutlands at £39.95 I have a Lie Nielson bronze block plane & they work every bit as well as that at a third of the price. Definitely worth a look,as for rust all cast iron will rust just a little cammila oil & wax takes care of it but that's just maintenance
Best
Trevor


----------



## Brit

Thanks for the info Trevor.


----------



## RGtools

Nothing comes close to a Krenov style hand plane for me with a blade from David Fink. However when it comes to hand tools I could purchase I drool over those Japanese chisels regularly, and quite often can't help but wanting another Titemark marking gauge, this time with all the accessories.

but as far as pretty planes go this is the one that's most likely to get me in trouble with my wife.










http://www.dlbarrettandsons.com/Planes.html


----------



## Bertha

That's one gorgeous plow. I'd love to own a wood-bodied plow that actually performs. I've refurbed several but can never quite get it. I just went to that site and drooled over the jointer. wow.


----------



## mafe

Not that I like hand planes, but my dream plane is this:









It's the Stanley 62 (It's mine).
No plane I know beats this for me, I love the curves, the simplicty and the details, but even more to ude it.
This is for me the ultimate hand plane.









Then I would love to have a Sweetheart No 1, but it's too expensive for my pension, and I'm sure I would never use it, I tryed the No 1 from LN, and it's way too small for my hand, so I prefere a block plane. But my ohh, I would love a old No 1 just for my eyes to enjoy.









This one from our friend Toolchap is on my dream list. I think it's so beautiful work he has done.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/44542

Ok I think there are a few more, but these must be top of my list.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

The squirrel and infill on Toolchaps plane brings tears to the eyes. It might be at the top of my list, too, now.


----------



## toolchap

Last two comments leave me without words. Tis people who appreciate one's work, that in a different world, would be given planes like this. Thank you Mafe and Bertha.


----------



## WayneC

How about $2200 for a Bridge City shoulder plane.

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/tools/planes/shoulder-planes/hp-7le-limited-edition-stainless-steel-shoulder-plane.html


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, too techie for my tastes. I respect BC but that thing's too cold. $2200 would go a long way on some Prestons/Cliftons:


----------



## mafe

If I win the lottery I will buy a Bridge City, it is so beautiful!
I just have to buy a cupon…


----------



## Bertha

Mads, the tolerance and tech have squeezed the life out of the tool for me. I don't doubt that it's worth every penny of the price but for my money, Preston/clifton. If I win the lottery, I will buy you one. It would please me greatly to pop it in the mail to you Bridge City is so unique in that their active productions are collector's items! I'd still rather have your kerfmaker


----------



## mafe

Al we will make that agreement, I will do the same to you!
I have a Div, some wooden Skandinavian types, the micro Veritas and the record 311, so I think I'm covered for now…
Big smile.


----------



## dbhost

I am really simple in what I want… I have a fairly decent setup of cheap planes. All Groz, and all tuned up right. That took quite a bit of work, but it was worth it… The blades leave a lot to be desired though. I would simply like to upgrade the blades / chipbreakers with the Veritas chipbreakers / blades from Lee Valley. They are stunningly affordable, and will likely end up in my planes soon…


----------



## Millo

Any fully-functional handplane is one I dream of… LOL! At the moment I really want a Veritas low-angle jack plane w/ the available assortment of blades.


----------



## Bertha

Mads, it's a deal. You have a Div, which is more valuable than any Holtey, in my opinion. Millo, it's hard for me to consider the Veritas jack with Mads' 62 looming above


----------



## bigike




----------



## Dennisgrosen

Bertha look at these two plough and check out the prices and wuold you say that one exstra knop and
a few exstra cutters and some tools wuold make the first one worth the extra 85 £ than no.two plough 
isn´t it amzing how much prices can be different on basicly the same tool …. LOL

no.two and three witch is a record shoulder 042 is in the mail and you get one shot to gess where 
the destination is …... LOL
http://www.oldtools.co.uk/tools/planes_scrapers/plough.planes/plough.planes.pl2283.php

http://www.oldtools.co.uk/tools/planes_scrapers/plough.planes/plough.planes.pl2282.php

http://www.oldtools.co.uk/tools/planes_scrapers/rebate.planes/rebate.plane.pl2291.php

oh and don´t say to anyone that a highheel stanley no 113 slipped into the packages as well …. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## carlosponti

seriously want one of these


----------



## mafe

I love it Joe.


----------



## WayneC

Looks very Buck Rogers…


----------



## Bertha

Ha! The elusive Buck Rogers! Before we laugh too hard at the style of yesteryear, check out the frog on that bad boy! I like that thick toe for some reason, too. I want one badly before the Trekkies start collecting them .


----------



## mook

Alright, check out a few pimps here- https://picasaweb.google.com/philipmarcou/StanleyTypeRefurbishedPlanes#.
Solely for the more broad minded enthusiast, you understand…..No brass and steel doves, unique adjustable mouths, exotic woods, jewelling, far out designs , extreme pleasure in use etc etc there as I am too self conscious to show any flash pictures right now….((


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I've never owned a hand plane, but can appreciate the workmanship and design that goes into them. I take it that for many of you it has become a possession obsession much like guitar collectors that can't have too many. Some collectors can't even play !

Please don't flame, but may I ask what might one do with one of these that can't be done better and/or faster with a power tool ?

What is a good first plane for initiation ?

I watch NCIS and see Jethro Gibbs scrubbing on his boat hull as his "therapy". Is that it? Do hand planes produce endorphins ?


----------



## Brit

Philip - Holy knobs and totes batman! I like what you've done with those babies.

David, David, David - What a can of worms you've opened  This thread is sure to run and run now. Personally, if you were only ever going to own one plane, then I would say you should buy a bevel up, low angle Jack either from Lee Valley or Lie Nielsen. Purely because they are so versatile. You can remove a lot of material quickly by fitting the toothed blade and opening the mouth to take a heavier cut, then in the space of a few seconds, you can switch to an ordinary blade with a slight camber to it, reduce the mouth opening to take a finer cut and do a reasonable job of flattening a board, then reduce the mouth opening even more and set it for very fine cut to smooth the surface. If you buy a number of blades, you can grind the bevels at different angles to enable you to work with different species of wood. So if you wanted to get a good surface on a highly figured exotic wood, you switch to a high angled blade. You can even have a blade that can be used solely for scraping the surface and use it as a scraping plane.

True, a low angled Jack won't smooth as well as a dedicated smoother such as a No.3 or No.4 and it won't flatten a board as well as a No.7 or No.8 Jointer, but if you were only going to own one plane, it should be one of these in my opinion. Anyhow, by the time you've learnt to sharpen and have experimented with different blade angles, you'll be hooked and will want to own more planes. Then you'll be drooling over the infills above and bidding against me on eBay. Oh wait! Me and my big mouth. Stick to power tools. Power tools are great. Planes are so last year! LOL.

With Power Tools you have to deal with DUST, DANGER and NOISE - yuk! I like my neighbours, but they wouldn't like me if I used screaming power tools. Also, my workshop (9ft x 9ft) isn't big enough for a lot of power tools/machines. I love the way hand tools connect you with the wood, you can feel what's happeing as you saw, plane, shave and scrape. Hand tools require skill. You have to learn technique and develop a feel for each tool to get the best out of it. They are a challenge which I enjoy. You also save money because you don't need membership at a gym.

Don't get me wrong, machines have their place and if I had the space, I'd buy and use them. In a professional shop they are essential to make any money. But for me as a hobbyist, I don't care how long it takes to build something. For me, the enjoyment comes from the journey, right through from design to applying the finish. Just my opinion. You might have another.

P.S. I love NCIS, but have you noticed that whenever Jethro is in his basement working on his boat, you never see any shavings coming from the tools. Now a true woodworker and plane lover, would have to ad lib a bit, pull out a 001" shaving and hold it up to the camera. Then he'd invite everyone to stop by and feel the surface left by the plane.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

David :
unless you have more than two- three yards to make , except when it comes to 
just flatten a board it is most of the time faster and with better result to use 
a handtool all the time you use to make a jiig and set up the electronkillerdevice 
and making test cuts you can finish the work with handtool 
and when it comes to smothness on a board nothing can beat a plane , with a propper set
plane and other handtools you nearly can avoid the dust sandpaperwork and the last 
little bit you wanted to sand can be taken care of by a handscraper

the difference when you look at a board planed with a smother and one you have done by maschine
is that the one flatten on the maschine has some small waves made by the cutter and is dead without life
when tuched with the sandpaper 
but the smotherplanned board play´s in the light 
try to make a test one day and you will discover the difference 

one more thing using handtools lets you work like a gentleman …..... in silence.. 

take care
Dennis


----------



## mook

David asked : "Please don't flame, but may I ask what might one do with one of these that can't be done better and/or faster with a power tool ?"

A properly set up and sharpened hand plane will leave a surface beautifully flat and smooth. No machine plane using rotating blades can match this -other than a machine using a knife in a peeling fashion (Just like a hand plane) , and this type of machine is not within the reach of the vast majority of woodworms. 
If you are thinking of machines using abrasives that is a different ball game and the typical wide belt sander as used in factories still leaves a sanded finish which doesn't satisfy the purists-and the average basement shop cannot accommodate one. 
Furthermore, collecting good tools is part of the hobby and it is fun: you don't have to fly the plane you own (some guys are too old to have a license anyway ). Come to think of it: I have seen basements in the US of A so packed with tools and machines that there is literally no space in which place a single shaving let alone make a piece of furniture.


----------



## helluvawreck

I'm in pretty good shape on hand planes except that I would like to have an older stanley #8, a stanley bench rabbet, and a good multiplane. Actually I'm in pretty good shape if I never got another tool. I'll be sending rivergirl some of my tools with her tool chest.  However, even after that I will be in pretty good shape. Well, that's not entirely so - I add to my collection of woodcarving tools every so often. After I get 10 or twelve more gouges I'll really be in pretty good shape there as well. Of course I'll never stop buying tools. Actually I probably do need a few more clamps.


----------



## Bertha

Phillip says it best and trust me, he knows what he's talking about. The finish is only the start for me. The tactile sensation of working a plane is very unique. The resposiveness is instantaneous and I feel connected to ancient craftsmen when I pick one up. I've got a 20" bandsaw, so I have no fear of Dennis' electron killers but there's nothing like a sharp plane in your hands. Nothing better either.


----------



## mook

Just as an aside, David: imagine that you have made a frame and panel door, you have it all glued up and just need to "finish" it before polishing. How are you going to make the intersections of rail and style and muntin absolutely smooth and level to the touch? You can use a scraper or a plane-both are superior to whatever machine tool one can come up with- all I can think of right now is a belt sander which would leave scratches and risk damage to the moulded panel, or some sort of orbital sander which would again leave scratches…...
You can't get away from it: ya gotta have some sort of hand plane or six lurking around if you do fine woodworking (


----------



## WayneC

You can get by with only six? : ^ ).

Handplanes are like potato chips. You cannot stop at one.

I need to start playing the California Lottery. I need a complete set of Marcou planes.


----------



## RGtools

I'll throw in my two cents in response to David.

Power tools are fast and convenient but often don't have the ability to deviate from the norm. a table saw cuts straight lines with accuracy and speed, a thickness planer can make boards flat in a hurry, and and orbital sander can make any wood smooth. But what if I want curves? what if I want texture in the workpeice instead of glass smooth? Power tools can take the drudgery out of some tasks, that's for sure. But hand tools give the freedom to move outside the confines of the square box.

Beyond that, sometimes grabbing a hand tool is just plain faster. When it comes right down to it it's unwise to shun one method or another (although as a disclaimer I enjoy handwork much more).

Today in my shop I had few good examples. I am making a saw bench from hell, the legs are made from a lamination of 3 pieces of walnut, 2 legs are done, and now I had 2 more to go. These are rough pieces to start with, and I can get a face flat, and a side jointed on all 6 workpieces in about 40-50 minutes. Then I went into power mode for the cutting to width and thickness. I set up dust collection proper out feed, and all safety gear for the remaining edges and faces. Between the set up time and actually doing the work it took me about an hour and 15 for the remaining faces, (keep in mind the when truing stock by hand it takes longer to do the second edge and second face because you are trying to maintain parallel as well as square) I saved myself some time, but not a lot. This could be avoided by having my saw set up all the time, but I don't enjoy working that way, the dust and danger is always on my mind. But the power method did save me some time.

An instance of the reverse is today when I was working on the blade from my scraper shave, I needed a holder to use while I was grinding the face flat on sandpaper and glass.









The recess for the blade is a little shy of 1/64th of an inch and fits the blade perfectly. I did this in under two minutes with a knife, an engineers square and a router plane. The results where great and I cannot think of a faster way to get this jig made.










The moral of the story, pick the right tool for the job, whether is slays electrons or not. And of course, work the way you will enjoy, you'll do better work.

To answer your other question, WoodRiver is a good starter plane. They are cheap enough to try out, but well enough machined that you won't have to become an expert on repair before using one successfully. Grab a no 4 smoother and use it on your next project for the finishing stage, you'll be impressed how much faster it goes (not to mention the results are often better). But should you decide you could go even simpler than that, buy a block plane and learn how to sharpen it (when you can get shavings in endgrain you are doing good) you will find a million uses for it (breaking edges, tuning fit, cleaning up joints, squaring end grain, removing saw-marks…)

Above all, enjoy the process.


----------



## Bertha

RG, thank you for these comments. They really struck home with me.


----------



## mafe

RG - ;-)


----------



## Gator

I was never really interested in hand planes, until recently. I had the fortune of spending some time with a friend trying out his Lie Nielsen Bevel up plane. He showed me the proper techniques for using hand planes, as I had very limited experience with the couple I currently had. I used it for a few days, and immediately became a huge fan. Shortly after returning home, I bought the Lie Nielson bevel up Smoother Plane. What a beautiful piece it is. I am hooked on Lie Nielsen planes, and have already selected two more in my Lee Valley "wish list" so when a little extra cash accumulates, I can bring them home as well.

Gator


----------



## awliste

Hand planes have never ceased to amaze me. I never appreciated antique furniture until I learned how to use a hand plane. Now I know what I'm looking at better, and am sometimes equally impressed and confused - find a nice example of fine furniture from the 17th century and try to reverse it in your mind without using power tools. How did those crowns get cut? That ogee is way too consistent, but it's perfect on this piece for 10meters… That's a humbling moment when you think about a craftsman who did that kind of work - by hand. That's something that inspires me to challenge myself and do better. 200 years ago, without power tools, someone made a quality piece that has survived with proper care. That's impressive and what I want for my work.

I read somewhere that there are aspects of hand planes and their uses that have become lost arts. I think that's a shame for such a versatile tool. I agree with the camp that says 'the right tool for the job', but I'll caveat that with this - just about everything I make gets touched by at least one of my planes at least once. I try to use them whenever I can. I like the quiet and dust free workspace it leaves.

Now all that aside, stanleys are nice, and I can't afford half of those gucci planes you guys have brought up, but I will swear by my Records, especially my 4 and my 5 1/2. And the 4 came to me as a an eBay find, $25. Good planes don't have to be expensive planes. I also recommend Garrett Hack's text on planes - the history is nice, but his section on theory, TUNING, and maintenance of a plane is a must if you're just learning how. A plane can be super frustrating when you're teaching yourself how - but Hack will keep you on course.

Too much of my two cents.
- Abe


----------



## Bertha

Thank you for these nice comments. I couldn't agree more. Luckily, there are still people like P. Marcou above who haven't abadoned the art. I'm a Stanley guy but I'm certainly a fan of the Records. I think LN has provided a valuable option for someone who wants to get into planes. They're like an old bedrock that's almost ready to go out of the box. Try to find a Stanley 62 on Ebay and the price of the LN bevel-up doesn't look that bad. You'll have to come out of pocket for Marcou's planes but an heirloom never came cheap.


----------



## Chelios

My dream would be a bronze body 5 1/2 lie nielsen with a high angle frog.

I know they don't make a bronze body 5 1/2 but I am dreaming. That would be an awesome plane


----------



## RGtools

I really wish David would pipe in again so we could find out if we have converted him to the Dark Side or not.


----------



## Bertha

That's what makes LN so attractive to me, the bronze. That was brilliant. I'd love to have about 10 of those planes in all bronze.


----------



## mafe

This is quite amazing also!
http://heinztools.com/


----------



## Bertha

Doesn't get any cooler than that, Mads. I could gaze at it for hours.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

naaaa it must be for sugar at the coffee table or something like that…. 

Dennis


----------



## mafe

Look at the site Dennis,


----------



## Bertha

Wow!


----------



## mafe

Yes that site is amazing!


----------



## Bertha

It also has tons of historical information on chisel makers. The hammers might be my favorite.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

okay you two , I´ll better do it before you kill me and my keyboards 
I need a tovel or four now


----------



## docholladay

Most any plane that I would dream about would either be one of the home made infills like has already been mentioned or would be something old. I love the Millers Falls (have many) and I love the old Bed Rocks (had a few). Still my dream would be to have an old Mathiesen or similar infill smoother. I don't think that there is a more elegant looking tool made today or ever. If we want to open it up to hand tools in general, I would really like to come across a set of Swann Socket chisels. However, if I did have some of these tools, I might be to intimidated to actually use them. My favorite tools are the ones that I have purchased and then restored/repaired so that they can be useful again.

Doc


----------



## mafe

Doc this we share, my favorite tools are also the once I make or restore. No new tools can bring me that pleasure, it's funny that it seems like there are three types of woodworkers:

1. Lover of old, the more used the better if the quality are wonderful and the use been done with love.
2. New, expensive and shiny or hightech quality.
3. Don't give a ******************** as long as it do the job.

Sometimes I wish to be a 3 but I have learned since childhood to care for and love my tools, so it will never happen, and yes I do love good tools.
Or a no 2 but this would just be to wait for more money to buy more tools, and if I had the big box I would fast get borred also when they were all bought (it's just to press buy).
As a no three I enjoy that I can always find things that are of exelent quality, and if I should get the big bag of money, I can allways go more and more vintage, and collectors.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

I'm a one all the way and it's getting worse, not better. I like that you ordered them that way so that we can claim to be number one!


----------



## mafe

The truth is I think not there are a right or wrong here, or more exactly the right thing is what makes us happy.
Some make a wooden handplane out of a old piece of trash wood and harden a old piece of steel and are able to make a handplane we can only dream of.
Some buy a old Stanley and tune it up so it match any new plane on the marked.
Some use a handplane we would concider trash and make the most beautiful things.
Some sit down and order all that sparkels and are most of all ignored that you cant buy handplanes with diamonds, just so you can bling.
So what is it?
Work tools, hobby tools or just personal pleasure, at the end we can do all we want with three planes well setup.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

I couldn't agree more. The old ones speak to me, the handmade ones sing to me, I stare at a Marcou in disbelief, and I even own large powertools for when it feels right. There's only a right way to love tools.


----------



## RGtools

Very true Bertha. And Very true Mafe. I fall in the most capricious of the three areas, I love the tools I make like my smoother, my winding sticks, and my bench, they fit me and my work and there is no other manufacturer out there that can do that. I love taking a tool that is generations old and making it sing the same song that craftsmen before me have heard. I love unwrapping a new tool that's made in a way that gives me hope, "some people still care" I think. Then sometimes I just have work to do and I'll reach for anything that get's the job done.


----------



## mook

"Work tools, hobby tools or just personal pleasure, at the end we can do all we want with three planes well setup." 
Mafe, which three planes are these?


----------



## Bertha

I assumed jointer, jack, and smoother. I use a jointer as a jack, and I like scrapers, so I might need just one


----------



## mafe

Hi Phillip,
That was a good question, a really good one. (There has been many talks on this subject).
I will say with a no 5 (no 4 if you buy your lumber straight), a low angel block plane and a good shounderplane you should be able to build most projects you will ever need.
I personally have app eighty planes so I do not go in the minimalist group… But I can promise you that the planes that never rest is the No. 4, the Record 311 shoulderplane and my low angel blockplane from Veritas.
But all is relative, and depending on the job ofcourse.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

This is truly a great discussion. I mentioned in another thread that my most used planes (in order) are 1) No. 7 jointer, 2) #4 smoother, 3) 65 1/2 lowangle block, 4) Clifton shoulder, 5) #45 just because I like using it. I also use a #78 and #81 pretty often. Many people seem to consider a shoulder a luxury, but I'm not sure how people get along without one. I'll use a little bullnose on occassion but it's no replacement for a BIG shoulder.


----------



## RGtools

I have to raise it to four

A block, a plow, a smoother and a jointer. That should get things going.


----------



## mafe

Hi again Phillip,
I just saw your site, you make some exelent craftmanship there! Guys check his site.
http://www.marcouplanes.co.nz/
So in a minimalistic world I would bring only three hand planes!
When I see your planes it makes perfectly sence what I said, that we can allways wish for more and better, that even if I had every LN plane ever made I would still feel small and worthless when I looked at them and compared to yours. The blig would be gone.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

RG, a combination plane would sure make life more sweet and the customors more happy.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## RGtools

SHINY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

I wuld say either a Scubplane or Jack and a jointer 
ploughwork can be done by cheisels and a fine set joiner can do the work on endgrain too
if we talk few as possiple and straight work with out curves at all 

Dennis


----------



## mafe

Oh - and just so there are no misunderstandings:
I like LN planes, I admire the quality, but most of all that they have given the old Stanleys new life in a supreme quality.
(I know it can get hot in here).
Mads


----------



## mafe

Our friend Sodabowski just build a sofatable with a 2 dollar blockplane.
It brings some thoughts.


----------



## Bertha

I'm with you, Mads, I admire LN as well, particularly the bronzes and the difficult to find Stanley remakes. They are a perfect choice for certain people but I prefer the older Stanleys. Now PM planes are in a whole different league, being instant heirlooms with great charm, extremely high tolerances, timeless design, and extreme beauty. And these are NEW planes I'm going on about!


----------



## WayneC

I think a major variability in the number of planes you use is driven by how much you are using machines. E.g. if your not using a jointer / planer then you need a Scrub or a jack plane tuned for course cutting and a Jointer plane to straighten the wood.

I see minimum (in stanley sizes) A number 4, 4 1/2, or 5 1/2 smoother #5, and a #7 or #8, good shoulder plane and a very good low angle block plane (#65 for the win). Choices are dependent on how big a plane you like to push (5 1/2, and #8 are the manly choices… lol)

If I was limited to 3 essental planes, I would choose any 3 made by Phillip. I can find all of the non-essental planes I want at the local flea market. : ^ )


----------



## mafe

How wonderful is it, we seem all to listen and agree here on this thread.
We have understanding and respect.
Life is sweet when we remember the sugar.
Big smile and thank you guys,
Mads


----------



## woodspark

Sigh! I've just been drooling through this post after some time away….Sigh…Such beautiful tools…Sigh…Sadly not in the realm of someone who works the wood for a living, like me. But, I have some nice "normal" planes! And I have had Toolchap's beauties in my grubby paws! And I've had the honor to wrap my hands around a #1, and a Norris, and a number of other rare vintage planes (thanks Toolchap!)And I really enjoy making my wooden baby planes! Here is a plane no money can buy:


----------



## mafe

Yes Div, that sure is a beauty, and I am so proud and happy to be able to say I acually use some of your wonderful planes when I play arround in my workshop.
You acually managed to inspire me, so I work on a small shoulder plane now!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## woodspark

That is great news my friend! It makes me real happy to hear that!! Enjoy my brother!


----------



## RGtools

Mafe Please walk through the build of that shoulder plane. It's something I am contemplating as well since I have a shoulder that is broken but I want to use the iron.

Div, your shoulder plane is awesome.

I like the differences in opinion here and really appreciate the points of view here. I really wish David would comment so we can see if anything we wrote spoke to him.

P.S. I just smoked the most wonderful cigar (I smoke once or twice a year so I can afford to spend a bit) and I thought of you.


----------



## mook

Well I just wanted to confirm that Mafe had made a typo error-I suspected he may have omitted a word such as "dozen" or "score" but now that he says he has about 80 planes it's possible that he has too many to count (.
i think the answer to the question is influenced by the type of woodworking one does closely followed by whether or not one does it commercially. Then we have collectors (aka magpies) and there is often no logical answer to the question.
Another way to e address the question is to determine which planes one could do WITHOUT and right away I would say from my point of view I never use my #4 as I find the #4 1/2 far superior . Similarly I have no use for #5 as I use a #5 1/2 for most things including smoothing, in fact it is my number one choice. I have spent my career using a Bedrock #7 as I never managed to get a #8 until I came to NZ when I got one to pimp up but have kept it- I would think now I would prefer the #8 over the #7 if I had to make a choice.
Horror of horrors: I can live without any Stanley or Record block plane as I prefer one with a tote so I have substituted my #3 for all block planes -EXCEPT- I would have a skew type such as the Lie Nielsen.
I have done many car woodwork jobs and some bar tops , architectural type jobs in which I would have been hard pressed had I not had my trusty # 20 compass plane.
My simple Record #040 plough plane fitted with a 1/4" cutter is indispensable for tweaking grooves for panels and drawer bottoms made by routers. The Record #405 multi plane sits quietly in it's box along with 23 standard cutters, defeated by routers. 
My Stanley #92 and 93 along with Record #073 shoulder and various bull nose items also sit quietly….
I almost forgot my Stanley #71 Router plane -try making a bookcase without one of these, no matter how many electric routers you may have.
And the Stanley #81 scraper….. 
I have a number of shoulder planes but the one most favoured is my Record #712 skew which is good for rabbets and shoulders. I would add one of my own mini rabbet planes to that but maybe it is just because I like the look of the thing.
Three, THREE, planes??


----------



## mafe

RG, that sounds just wonderful, I have smoked one or two cigars that tasted wonderful in my life, so I can follow you easy. The sweetness the spices hmmmmmmm, wonderful. It was relly kind of you to send me a thought in that moment, thank you.

Phillip you just gave me a big wonderful laugh thank you (I like your words).
I can see we have got our selfs another collector here on LJ.
Judging from your choices you are a strong man with a big hand (4,5 - 5,5 - 8).
Yes I am a collector and bought my planes purely from pleasure and then found out how to use, sharpen and set them up. I am architect from profession but do only little since I had to retire due to health (I had a bad operation).
When I was young my dream was to be a cabinetmaker, but in my family the work of the hand was not allowed, I had to become a academic… I wish today I had become a cabinetmaker, and then a architect this would have been just me. Now I retired and try my way, to learn and to do it by error, and I enjoy every moment. You can look in my projects if you are interested, I have the things I have made the last two years postet here also a lot of blogs to share my 'journy in wood' with others.
I have worked a lot with wood workers from Poland, Estonia and this end of the world and these guys laugh at us, they usually have a four and a blockplane and do miracles, my favorite worker usually made him self temporary chisel planes from a cisel, a piece of wood and a wedge then he would clean up any groove or rabbet. When he saw my plane collection he laughed and laughed, and said 'das loile architecte' meaning the crazy architect (this is the nick name he gave me 15 years ago du to my high demands for standard when he worked for me). 
Yes I think also I wrote as you, that it is all depending on the man and what he do at the end. But if someone is a starter I would still say the same three planes I said, if you are more serious and strong yes change the four with a five and a half.
The best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

Darn it, I am going to have to stop reading this thread. Phillip has added another non-essental plane to the list. I guess I am going to have to count my planes. Not sure how many planes I have. I hope it is less than Mads. If not, I might have to declare myself an addict.


----------



## woodspark

If I have to pick only 3 planes I first need to now if you guys classify spokeshaves as planes also. I use them A LOT. If so, give me a convex spokeshave, a blockplane and a #7. Jeezzz, tough to choose, what about my #81 scraper plane? Anyway, what I'll do then is just make wooden shoulder planes, jacks, smoothers, whatever I want! He,he,he!

Mads, RG Tools, I have some photos here taken during the build of a simple wooden shoulder plane. I can do a blog if you want….


----------



## WayneC

I don't know about Mads or RG Tools Div, but I would be interested if you were to blog on the construction of your shoulder plane.

Also, Hock Tools has a shoulder plane kit now. The assembly video might give you all some ideas. The link to the video is






The link to the actual kit is

http://www.hocktools.com/Kits.htm#KS


----------



## mafe

Hi Div,
I think that it will be wonderful with a blog on this.
I will love to get a little into you brain my dear brother.
To see how you work, that will be a pleasure.









I am now that fare that I have cut up the wooden parts and made a drawing of the final design, angle and found a blockplane iron I will cut up into several small plane irons.

For your choices of planes I think it was clever, and you, and I think this mind game is getting more and more fun.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mook

Div, is the blade on your shoulder plane skewed?


----------



## mook

Mafe said "Judging from your choices you are a strong man with a big hand (4,5 - 5,5 - 8)."

I take it he is implying that one has to be strong to use bigger planes. In fact this is not true and I think the bigger sizes are easier to use effectively. I am pretty sure the main reason for this is the weight. Provided the sole is suitably lubricated (with white candle wax for example) it is down to momentum and one can easily use a #8 one handed assuming the cut is not too coarse.
Fans of wooden planes always tout the light weight of these planes as a major advantage and you hear statements such as " You're never gonna be able to use that plane all day long it 's so heavy". Well these days one simply doesn't have to plane all day long unless suffering from delusions of some sort, and the weight allows one to concentrate on removing shavings in the right places/accurately rather than having to also hold the plane down. That is why I said a #4 1/2 is "far superior" to a #4, ditto for the #5 vs the #5 1/2. Try using a #4 one handed before you do the same with a #5 1/2.
Unless ofcourse it is one of these which is a bit shorter than a #4 Stanley but a lot heavier….


----------



## mook

Div, I certainly think that spoke shaves can be classified as planes, and they are essential for making period type chairs and the like. I mean, you don't want to be RASPING, filing and sanding all day long, for sure.
Have you seen Mafe's gallery to check out his spokeshaves?


----------



## mafe

Phillip, it is interesting and gives fire to a idea I have been working on, thank you. 
Why do you make some of your planes with aluminium caps I understood it was a matter of weight?
There must be a limit on this weight when it stops to be fun.
I imagine it has also a lot to do with the tecnique used, I think of the Japanese also, and ofcourse what you say makes good sence as long as the plane is flat on the bench and you dont have to lift it back to position, or do work where you hold it in stretched arm. Still it takes more energy to use a wider blade since you have to push it through the wood. (And for me personally I had a bad operation in my neck so I can not do much planing before giving up, it is the sad reality). I would love one dat to try and plane with a real heavy plane.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mook

"Why do you make some of your planes with aluminium caps I understood it was a matter of weight?" 
Mafe, I have not fitted aluminium caps to any plane of mine , except for an S45 (similar to the one above), but was experimenting , didn't like it and went back to using bronze.
I don't know what the weight limit you mention could be : my heaviest plane is close to 10 lbs and I don't find it tiring. You are right though, conditions need to be conducive eg the work bench height etc. 
Lifting on the return stroke: sometimes I do sometimes i don't ( but with the heavy planes I just raise the rear slightly on the pull back so the toe is still on the wood but the blade is not rubbing ie not actually lifting the total weight…..
Wider blade requires more pushing force (as does higher angle) therefore one wants a HEAVY plane qed….
I hope you use white wax or candle wax or something similar to aid your planing and prevent extra neck problems.
P.S: I am thoroughly enjoying reading through your 136 projects . I saw on another forum a whole lot of posts which came up when someone asked where he could get handles for needle files-not one person suggested that they can be better made by the owner of the files- and yes, it is a woodworking forum lol…..


----------



## mafe

Hi Phillip,
Smile, then I was just unlucky to see that one plane when I visited your site - lol.
I use wax to lubricate the planes soles, this is why I got into the greasebox adventure.
I will love one day to get a chance to try one of your planes, to feel this weight in action but we do not live too close, but we never know, one day perhaps.
If you looked in my posts you will see I'm a really curious person, so I try to take a travel in all these tools, trying to understand and to build them as much as I can, this is where from my intrest comes.
Yes it is ironic that some one on a woodworking forum is asking where to buy handles. But can you tell me where I can buy a hand plane? lol.
Have a nice day,
Mads


----------



## mafe

Now I know where I know your name from! It's from the TalkFestool site!
Big smile.


----------



## RGtools

I agree on the weight thing with Philip. I am always trying to ADD weight to my wooden planes. The reason I like them, is there simple build allows for the plane to fit my work rather than trying to fit my work to a plane. The soles also retain a wax "load" a bit longer. I use both metal and wooden planes and at some point I would like to have an ultra heavy smoother with a 2" wide blade a high angle (55) and of course a very tight mouth for very figured woods.

But in the mean time having my bench low lets me work well.

I also agree that lifting a plane completely on the backstroke is a fast way to become exhausted. I just lift the back end (if at all) .


----------



## Bertha

Hey friends, I quit in a huff of anger; then unquit mainly because I was lurking this thread (which would have been removed). This type of talk is simply too important to my soul for me to allow it to perish.

As I've always said, I like the bigger planes and I'm a pretty slight guy. Like PM, I'm a fan of the 1/2 sizes. I probably gravitate toward the corrugated soles for some of the reasons listed above (and always have paraffin nearby). My favorite plane is the No.8 (because i don't own any giant English/Scottish infills). Lightweight wooden planes tend to skip around under my inadequate pressure (and with added pressure comes fatigue). To make matters worse, I've had multiple shoulder surgeries, so I need to be careful (just like you, Mads).


----------



## WayneC

My first born for Stanley 4 1/2H and 5 1/2H heavy planes… ( a big investment because she is just about to finish college)

Bertha, glad to see your back. Hmmmm. Had not tried my #8 tuned for smoothing. : ^ )

Phillip, re: file handles. I think that a lot of fundamental knowledge and skill is being lost. The generation that had this knowledge is leaving this world and not passing the knowledge along. In the US, industrial arts programs are victims of ever increasing budget cuts (along with art, drama, and music). I am real happy to see folks like Christopher Schwarz champion this kind of knowlege and make it more readily available. I am also a big fan of old woodworking books (and other books) being digitized and made available via the internet. Perhaps we can recapture these skills and knowledge more widely.


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, perhaps a quick link to your e-book collection thread is in order here? Mine's favorited but this may be a good place for the reference.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Al, I actually have a Handplane Reference blog that has all kinds of stuff videos, web links, books, etc…

I added the ebooks post a little while back.

http://lumberjocks.com/WayneC/blog/series/43


----------



## Bertha

I mentioned that I brought my Mom a Nook for Mom's day & we used your links to test it out. She's coming to visit later this month, so I'll get a chance to do some pleasurable reading for a chance.


----------



## WayneC

I'm getting to where I am starting to prefer e-readers over printed books for novels and such. I noticed that Garrett Hack's handplane book and a number of woodworking books are starting to show up on Amazon.com for the Kindle. I'll have to check what is available on the Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Handplane-Book-ebook/dp/B003TXSRC8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305906527&sr=8-2


----------



## Bertha

I think that's probably where we're going, for a lot of reasons. If they print less books, they'll cut less trees, and there will be more trees for us to cut, to make lumber from


----------



## woodspark

Philip Marcou, no not on that shoulder plane. I've been toying with the idea of a skewed wooden shoulder plane for some time…now it is finished….in my head, that is! Maybe this winter I'll find time to turn it into a reality.

I also agree on the weight thing. I think it is on of the biggest benefits of metal planes. Everyone speaks of the ease of adjustment, but weight is the thing. Once you get the hang of wedged planes they are actually easy to adjust.

Mads and WayneC, I'll post a blog on shoulder planes over the weekend.


----------



## RGtools

I love my 2ox hammer adjustment. I thought it was Klunky until I realized what I could do. Now I find myself hammer adjusting my planes that have lateral adjusters.

Bertha, thats the best argument I have heard yet to get me into the nook. (but I still like the small of the books I love) That's the other reason I love planes. You get to small the wood rather than choke on it.


----------



## derosa

Looking at some of these, why the use of brass vs bronze which would seem to be heavier and denser like the iron planes but still lack the rusting issue? Just a thought as I spent some time studying bronze casting for archaeology and would like to make an infill plane.


----------



## Chelios

Earlier in this post I had mentioned that a 5 1/2 in a bronze body would be my dream plane. I actually asked Lie Nielsen if they would make me a 5 1/2 in bronze. Long shot I know but I had to try. Their response was

"Casting bronze in larger shapes is difficult because of the way it shrinks as it cools. Making a bronze 5-1/2 would require a new matchplate in order to try and produce a raw casting. The failure rate of castings that large would be high. For that sized tool, a bronze casting doesn't make sense from a weight aspect. "

I agree with Philip M that the 5 1/2 is a great size and I would love the extra weight of the bronze but apparently that is not a feasible request from a manufacturing POV. Maybe if more people were interested they would consider a bit more making a special run. Wouldn't that be great??


----------



## mook

Chelios,
L/N also said "For that sized tool, a bronze casting doesn't make sense from a weight aspect".
I think they are saying the plane would be too heavy and I do wonder just how much heavier it would be compared to the cast iron version. 
When it comes to mass production fings are different, you know what I mean?


----------



## mook

re post #121: I said "Try using a #4 one handed before you do the same with a #5 1/2".
I meant to say "try using a #4 one handed before you do the same with a #4 1/2".
it hi-lights the difference between the two.


----------



## mafe

There is only one thing I don't get here, why dont they just make the casting thicker on the iron planes if this weight is making it better? That should be really easy. Just to add weight in the casting. Hmmm, but since I live on a retired budget so I cant efford one of your planes Phillip, I will see if I can get 4,5 or 5,5 and test there, and then add weight on the equal numer and see if it is not also a matter of size… You guys make me curious now - thank you. I love to be that.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mook

Mafe, those are mass produced planes you refer to: accountants make them and they get worried about costs of production i.e extra cast iron costs more and can this be passed on to the customers (you) ( (.
But wait, maybe some enterprising toolmaker will come up with a tote made of lead for that #5 or a solid bronze hot dog handle for your #9…...


----------



## Chelios

Maybe start a new company to design and make Dream Handplanes. I am sure there are the brains here to pull it off. Now we just need some money!


----------



## WayneC

Call it Lie-Valley? lol.

This thread is making my cabin fever stronger. I want to get out, find a cool plane, restore it and play with it. That or build something.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Well done bertha you have my salivary glands going.LOL Alistair


----------



## Bertha

PM, (I hope you don't mind us abbreviating your name; I'm always worried I'll switch and "o", "u", or drop and "l" and insult you), Along those lines, it would be interesting to pack a home-made front and rear tote with lead. When I turn front knobs, I always make them larger. I like the larger palm swell. Take for instance PM's S15A (all rights to PM and I hope you don't mind me reproducing the image here):










Note how robust the front knob is (if you can ignore the rest of the plane for a second!). Here's a red-heart rehandled 71 1/2 I did with much more robust knobs. The difference in control was very noticeable to me.










One of my tools (novice) next to PM's (master); I've got to admit I like seeing them together!


----------



## Jahness

The way I drop them, I'll have to say Buck Bros. I do have a few old Stanleys that I started to collect several years ago but hand tools are very hard for me, unfortunatly.


----------



## mafe

Thats a beautiful 71 1/2.
I just bought vintage 4,5 and a 5,5 then I will see when they arrive and I have tuned them up, if I find them to heavy or not, I could not have that in the back of my head… Since I have too much pain, so if it's wrong I know where to send the bill Philip - lol. 
Now I just need to build another plane cabinet since I never expected to go into the half numbers… - big problem MaFe!!! http://lumberjocks.com/projects/29996
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

Awwww, poor Mafe, too many planes for his cabinet Knowing you, you'll have an 8 foot tall dehumidified cabinet built by the end of the day As long as your body behaves, you will like these planes.


----------



## Brit

That's hilarious Al. Thanks for the laugh. You'll get no sympathy from me either Mads. In fact from now on you shall be known as *Greedy Mads*.


----------



## Bertha

It took me about a year each to find a 4 1/2 and 5 1/2. Mads scored both in one setting. He must have some yet undiscovered vintage tool vein


----------



## mafe

Laugh guys!
No please do not feel sorry, I will just drown in planes as you laugh at me…
Collector not greedy Andy.
Yes I found a guy who sold a pair and was willing to give a fair postage form UK. the postage is half the price for me here in Denmark, and I have never seen them for sale in DK… I was just looking for the 4 1/2 but this offer was tooooooooooo good.
Best thoughts and a big smile, really big this time,
Mads


----------



## mafe

Andy there are quite a handful of 4 1/2for sale now on E-bay UK, so it is these days if you want to make a deal.
And guys you can laugh when I restore them, I will sweat for these.


----------



## Bertha

No one has ever accused you of being unlucky in vintage tool finding, Mads. I'm happy for this new pair to be entering your shop, to be joined by a host of marvelous tools.


----------



## mafe

Ok guys now you may laugh again.
I just bought one more no 4 1/2 !!!!!
Yes….
It was at a price where I thought it would be sold so I was sure i did not get it…
I did…
So now I have to fix it when it arrives and sell it in the danish E-bay (I'm sure I can make a fair price).
This is so stupid!!!
Andy now you can call me greedy.
I laugh and laugh again,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

You're going to fix it, THEN sell it on Danish E-bay. Let's calculate shipping to West Virginia before you do that!


----------



## mafe

I'll try and check this Al, but first I have to see them, and I think it is not possible, since the shipping is so dam expensive here in the North. I'll let you know.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

Awesome. If it shows up with a blue base and black handle, we both know its fate.


----------



## mafe

Laugh, as long as it aint pink!


----------



## Bertha

Pink hand planes are terrible!


----------



## Bertha

Not exactly "of your dreams" but I know you guys need a daily dose of shavings. I found this pic while searching for a "woodworking related" pic, so I could post in Superstretch's music thread










That's fiddleback maple.


----------



## Brit

You guys kill me.  But it won't be going anywhere if the Icelandic ash clouds drift your way Mads.


----------



## mafe

Or yellow!


----------



## mafe

Andy that was a wonderful little nail in my chest - tool chest.


----------



## Brit

Mads, I'm staying well away from eBay at the moment until my wallet recovers and my wife starts talking to me again. Now I've finished restoring those saws, I have a Stanley No.7 Bedrock, a No.6 and two No.5s waiting for my attention. After that I have two Millers Falls hand drills to bring back to life. I'm not looking for a No.4 1/2 though because I'm already sorted.


----------



## Bertha

Nice plane, Brit. I'd still rather have that 607


----------



## mafe

Andy it's a beauty congrat, I will buy the yellow one form E-bay and trade you for that bronze baby, just to be kind to you ofcourse, please just say when… I paied 1/8 of the price for your LN so yes I understand your wifes worries, and I have six more to go then before you are really allowed to call me greedy… (ok I know you have been in my workshop so I can't hide for you) lol. Glad my Caroline is all the way in Paris sometimes, even she bring often packs of strange old tools for me from her work since I use that adress for the shipping (yes I'm a lucky guy I know). 
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit

Any plane would consider itself lucky to end up in your workshop Mads.


----------



## mafe

Big smile my dear Andy.
Life is sweet yes?


----------



## Dennisgrosen

guy´s you are killing me 
here I take my well needed butysleep and go to work 
come home and had to make some work in the kitchengarden , 1½ hour in the shop
and you have turned this in to a marthon read and drooling ….not nice of you 

Mads the yellow plane is just the right one to have as the exstra in the tooltote
if you want to work outside you just place it 2 yards away from you in the summer 
and it will attrack all the flying bugs …. LOL

Dennis


----------



## WayneC

I needed to go get sunglasses after viewing Mads yellow plane. I've got a 608 that needs a little tuning since we are sharing.


----------



## Bertha

the 608 is the star of the arsenal. I've got but a lowly #8 and another under construction. Speaking of which, perhaps it will get some attention tonight.


----------



## WayneC

I've still got several to working on and a bunch of sharpening to get done. This is after I recover my shop from household stuff being dumped out there and a daughter storing a bunch of her stuff out there. All of which is waiting on my #%##@ leg. Probably get to doing some carving before I get to any more plane restorations.


----------



## mafe

Tomorrow I'll start blogging on my Div mini plane class, I have been able to work a little on this today. 
I am making a low angel shoulderplane (Krenov style).
It's the same princip as the plane I made for the bucket class with Mike.
Then you will be blue from envy! (or just make one your self after - laugh).
Now it's two at night here so I'll go to bed, I have to get my daughter up at seven.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Chelios

I can't wait to see all of your planes. Knowing you all, there is a long road ahead of great reading and sharing. Please do post your pimped out planes.

As for me I am working on my 5 1/2 c. It arrived and needed some work on the frog and advance screw. I also ordered the new blade from veritas so it should all come together this weekend.

best


----------



## Bertha

Chelios, the 5.5 is a gem, especially in c, which I prefer. I spent the evening cleaning the shop in preparation for my shoulder build. Once I tackle this one, having now met a couple of plane building masters (you all know who they are, so I won't name names), I want to set my sights on a skew. I'm no math major, so the vision is terrifying. But I get ahead of myself…this is going to be a master class to remember. I can't wait to construct a folder of the output. After seeing div's carriage for the first time, I am but a humble servant.


----------



## WayneC

Looking forward to some photos Chelios. That looked like a real nice plane.

Any thoughts about getting any floats Al?


----------



## mafe

Yes Chelios we want pictures when you are there the only C I have is a four.
If you are curious most of my hand planes can be seen in my wine box cabinets that are in the projects http://lumberjocks.com/projects/29996 . I actually did not buy to collect, I bought my planes out of interest to find out what they can and the difference between kinds, so I never care if it was a old Stanley or Record since I feel the quality are the same, and I tend to under clean up, rather than over, since I love patina but not rust and dirt. There has come some more wooden planes especially since the cabinets was made, I have bought English, German and French wood planes to try the difference I will make a blog one day on my feelings about this. And now some 4 1/2 and a 5 1/2 after the talk here. I have only few doubles the 4 I have with and without C sole and don't think there is really a difference, so I set the blades up with a high and a low bevel. And two Record 50 this is because I got one free and then have permanently a tongue Iron in one and a groove in the other (lazy I am). Two scarpers 80 also set with different burs. Ohh yes and a handful of the little 101's where not two are the same, but this is just for fun and I set these up also with different bevel, but hardly ever use any of them after I got the little Veritas apron plane. I think there are a few more doubles and some in my 'box of I don't know what' that are waiting for a sweet hand or to be converted. 
My ohhh you got me started there, this is a subject I find interesting, but I like much more to play with them and to compare one to another, this is where the fun really begin for me since I am a real curious child.
Big smile,
Mads

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, a set of floats is definitely in my future. I read that mastering wooden plane book, searched for some floats, got distracted, and never bought them.

Mads, I like tiny 101, 102, 103 too. I just like them all!


----------



## WayneC

LN has a set of floats. Not cheap. : ^ )

Mads, I'm with you my wide selection of planes is more of an exploration and search for understanding than a collection.


----------



## RGtools

Nice picture Wayne. It's true we are all searching for a bit more understanding. And each of these tools offers yet another lesson (or several)


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, I like that you've got both the big guys and the little guys. I'm envious of that double-side. I see that LN has crept into your collection in the smaller benches. Is that LN knuckle block a skew? If so, I've got one on my Amazon wishlist and a birthday coming up; I hope my family is watching. I think my next new plane might be the LN low jointer (http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=7_5). At $350, I think that's very reasonable (not that I'm happy about paying it). I'll continue my search for the #62 but I can't seem to make any headway. I just spotted the 4.5 with a Hock set…nice.


----------



## mafe

Wayne, I love that ATM brochurte under the table, and yes the planes also! It's a wonderful bunch, with different lifes and different stories, you know how I love this. You need a cabinet!
I'll cross my fingers Bertha.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

My dream plane is anything at a flee market cheap and restorable. The worse shape the better. It's just not any fun if its easy.


----------



## Bertha

I do what you do, DW. I'll look at the rustiest plane on Ebay because I figure no one is willing to put forth the effort. I built an electrolysis tank, so bring on the rusties!


----------



## donwilwol

I found a 110 that was so rusty, I had a hell of a time getting apart. I got it apart, de-rusted, polished up, sharpened, and went to put it back together and realized the adjustment nut that holds the iron cap and blade was missing. Uggghh. I just won the bid on a bunch of plane parts that happen to have one in the pile. Way to much work for a $15 plane (that I already have several of).


----------



## WayneC

Mads, Yes a cabinet is in order. Way over due. I really need to rework the walls of my shop and rearrange everything to make room for it.

Al, The photo above was taken quite a while ago. The number of planes has grown quite a bit. The LN in the photo is a 60.5. I also have the 9 1/2. But no skew yet. Still looking for an old Stanley 140. I also have a LN 62 and because of that think you would like the jointer.



DW, I'm getting pretty picky in what I bring home. Try to avoid the stuff that would be a lot of work unless it is unusual or a special interest plane.


----------



## donwilwol

I can be picky when I'm paying for it. If its free, or in a pile of stuff, my theory is "parts are parts".


----------



## WayneC

I agree you can never have enough parts. It is easy to get overrun with all the planes out there. Never met one I did not like…lol Just saying I had to establish limits.


----------



## derosa

I've got my eyes set on a 5 1/2 for 35.00 that coulld stand to have the tote replaced and a bedrock 606 for 85.00, just waiting till sun when they will be 20% off for the memorial day sale. Also had the wife tell that a parishioner that's moving wants to drop off 2-3 planes on Sun, he doesn't know what kind since they were passed down to him except one is a "box jointer" and he held his hands wide at the same time he said it. I'm hoping for an 8 but will happily take a 7 since I have neither.

My favorite is the one that works best at the moment.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice Derosa. Is the 606 one with square sides?


----------



## Bertha

Derosa, if you can score a 606 for $85, jump! I'm jealous. Wayne, I'm fascinated by skews and I've bidded out on several 140's. I'll probably just go LN. Speaking of which (stream of consciousness) I hope this doesn't offend anyone (especially you, Wayne), but I feel like I'm "giving up" when I buy a LN Stanley "replica". They're outstanding tools, no one can really offer a genuine, fact-based argument against that (and the bronzes are centerfold material). I just want the old stuff!


----------



## WayneC

In general it gets to a point where if the Stanley and a good blade costs as much or more than a LN, I buy the LN. If I can find good working planes for an affordable price I buy them and restore. E.g. my 608 at $150 is a bargin compared to an LN jointer.


----------



## Bertha

I hear you, Wayne. I'm a Stanley guy through and through, but let's be totally honest about it…in terms of quality, the LN is right there, if not better (I'm looking for lightning bolts). It's the lore I seek I actually think some of the BIG LN's are pretty reasonably priced, especially the blocks on steroids (bevel ups). You're right, though, the conventional big bedrocks with the LN label are a bit on the high side, but not totally ridiculous. When they come out with an all bronze 608, I'm in for a grand, without a second thought.


----------



## bubinga

Anyone know anything about this fulton number 3 size, got it off eBay for 15 bucks, I haven't tuned it up yet, but boy I'll tell you it seems like a very solid little plane,. Not a spot of rust on the plane itself, only the cap Iron and blade, I really like the feel of it, you can see in the picture how heavy the casting is. There isn't much information online about these


----------



## WayneC

I think you got it for a fair price. Sharpen it up and give it a go…


----------



## bubinga

This is the Hand Plane Forum now, Right ??
I watched, and bid on, quite a few Stanley # 7's before I finally snagged this one for $40
I haven't checked on the type yet, only thing I cleaned up so far was the lever cap.
Some of you guys here know a lot more about planes than I do.
What do you think about this one.


----------



## WayneC

Looks like a good usable plane. Type 9 or 10?


----------



## bubinga

Some people say it is unnecessary to lap the sole on a jointer plane.
What do you guys think ??


----------



## WayneC

is it warped or out of square?


----------



## mafe

Wou this blog will make LJ history!
Nice planes E J I think it is worth lapping any plane, if not for any other reason, then just for your own joy of knowing it's smooth and with a little wax will dance on the wood. But if lazy check if it's flat enough for your standard.
Garage, yes it gives a joy to make tools I follow you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## bubinga

WayneC

The plane is in pretty good shape, it's just not perfectly flat along its length
The other planes that I got on eBay, and fully tuned up, I sharpend the blades and tried them out, before tuning them up and lapping them, so I found they were much better after lapping and tuning up.
But I have heard people say it isn't necessary to lap at jointer, so I want to get opinions here on LJ.
From you guys, because I respect your opinions, and you surely know more about it than I do, as I have only recently started to incorporate more handwork, in my work, and beside the block plane havent used planes much. I have done a lot of reading and research, and I am getting some practice.
I have a 3' long x 3/8" thick ,8" wide, glass shelf I bought at HD, with sandpaper stuck on their it doesn't take very long to lap a plane


----------



## Brit

E J - Whilst it might not be necessary to lap the sole of every plane you buy secondhand, most of the time the plane's performance can be imporved by doing so. However, the bigger the plane, the harder it is to do and the longer it takes.

If you are lapping it on a 36" piece of glass that is 3/8" thick, you need to be certain that whatever the glass is sitting on is also flat, since the weight of the plane and the pressure you place on it when flattening is likely to flex the glass.

I recently flattened the sole of an old 607. I have a piece of float glass which is great for smaller planes but wasn't long enough to for the 607. So I waited until the wife had gone out for the day and taped my sandpaper to the granite breakfast bar instead. It worked a treat!

When my wife came back, she thanked me for cleaning the kitchen. I told her it was the least I could do considering how hard she works. I didn't have the courage to tell her why I'd cleaned the kitchen.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm looking for a #7. I've got a Winchster 3020 but don't care for it. I lap the sole on everything as well. If it looks pretty bad I hit it with the 36" belt sander first. So its the semi lazy way. I always finish by hand though.

From what I've read, the Fulton is a less expensive line sold by Sears. Maybe along the lines of the Handyman??


----------



## Bertha

Bubinga, you scored one of my favorite planes of all times, the #7 jointer. A corrugated sole will lap very quickly and like Mads says, it'll give you a nice substrate for the wax. I've had mixed experience with the Fulton, but you're right…the castings are quite robust. To Brit, the 607 is one of the finest workers in existence.


----------



## RGtools

Since we are sharing the plane pics, my dream planes are the ones that help me get the job done and are all shown here…(though I have 1 more in line to restore and another 2 in line to build….I need a bigger cabinet.)


----------



## Bertha

That's a wonderful collection, RG. I see a plow, a router, a couple shaves, ah…it's all so great.


----------



## Bertha

OK, back to the "dreams" part of this. Holtey & Marcou, for sure. Mathieson, Norris, etc. ... of course.
I also dream of Bill Carters:

Mathieson type thumb:









Carter's planes currently for sale!























































Wow!


----------



## RGtools

Very Roman.


----------



## Bertha

^very. He clearly like the miter shape


----------



## RGtools

The first all wood one is my favorite.


----------



## Bertha

^it's gorgeous. I think I'm partial to the steel soled woodbody myself. But for miters, this is my "dream".


----------



## WayneC

Original or would you settle for a LN?


----------



## Bertha

Need you ask, Wayne? I saw that you had posted and I feared that you owned the Stanley! The truth of the matter is…I'll eventually own the LN. The original miters you come across are either badly pitted or they're perfect (with hotdog and exorbitant price tag). The LN is absolutely lovely. Reasonably priced, too, given the state of affairs.


----------



## Bertha

I like that, Wayne, ...."settle"....for the LN.


----------



## Bertha

I wouldn't send this guy packing!


----------



## WayneC

I hope I get lucky and find one for $50 or something silly like that. I am using one of Phil Edward's miter planes.


----------



## Bertha

Gorgeous! Did you build a fancy shoot yet? Look at the beef on that iron!


----------



## WayneC

He makes his own irons. I cheated on the shooting board… (I know, I should be shot for not making it myself)


----------



## Bertha

As the best wax in the World looks on. I would have done exactly what you did. That thing's too pretty to pass up.


----------



## mafe

Hey guys those who have not been there look at this blog of Poul Sellers about hand planes: 
http://lumberjocks.com/PaulSellers/blog/23413
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

^I can't get enough of Paul Sellers, Mads. We are so lucky to have him in our midst. He shares that difficult-to-describe fondness for tools that a few of us here can really relate to.


----------



## mafe

Yes he is one of a kind no doubt.
Finally talks of facts, and not religion.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

No kidding, huh? Imagine that! He's actually talks about hand tools instead of SawStop.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

awesome miterplanes 
I realy liked the lowangled wooden plane

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

^me too, Dennis. I wonder what the wood is? It looks so waxy and wonderful.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

what wonders me is the tearing wedge at the front of the mouth … not that it is there  I know the system
but I have always read/learned that it shuold be endgrain on that facing down to the mouth 
why ain´t I agree on this .. not sure yet 
but on this plane its look like the endgrain is in to the holes and to the front of the plane on 
that tearingwedge

Dennis


----------



## RGtools

I did not come home with an Ohio Tool moving fillister that was $45….should I be ashamed?


----------



## mafe

45 less spend.
;-)_o


----------



## Bertha

RG, $45 to spend on something you REALLY want, not a creature of opportunity. I like that plane but I imagine it to be a bit finicky. Some like that sort of thing, but I'd be fine with the pass. I do, however, covet Ohio socket chisels


----------



## ArlinEastman

All I can say is WOW. A friend of mine just sent me a Stanley Rabbet Plane #78 with the Pat date of 6-7-10 and the number of the plane is 243.
This is my first and only plane. I think I like the older planes, get some and rehab them and keep to use.
Arlin


----------



## Bertha

Arlin, welcome to the thread where people with "plane problems" hang out. The #78 is a well-used plane in my shop and I'm sure it'll serve you very well. If you have any questions about the rehab (the plane, not yours; you're too early into the disease, don't hesitate to ask any of the rascals that appear in this thread. Welcome again to LJ, and welcome to the addiction.


----------



## WayneC

Welcome Alin. If your interested in seeing a #78 restore, I blogged one a while back.

http://lumberjocks.com/WayneC/blog/1422


----------



## donwilwol

"plane problems".....well put. 1 plane is like 1 Jack. It simply isn't possible. And you have to finish every stinkin one you find. Welcome Arlin. If you've come here to ward off the addiction…..man your in the wrong spot. Problem with this site, your do-do list just grows and grows. There is some much cool crap here you don't know where to start, and you certainly can't stop. Well, to late to start in the shop, so Jack it is.


----------



## bubinga

Getting a Grip
The jig, a wooden grip, slides on and off the plane as needed.
http://www.leevalley.com/us/newsletters/Woodworking/5/5/article1.htm


----------



## WayneC

Cool attachment.


----------



## ArlinEastman

WyaneC
That is the same plane my friend gave me. His father bought it new an it is in almost in pristine condition. He gave it to me to help me get more working planes. 
If anyone has a plane, saw, or anything to make dovetails or handtools I will be buying some. Still waiting for the VA to finish up.
Thanks
Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

bubinga
Can a person do that with any plane. It looks like it would be easier to use in a wheelchair?
Also how did you attach it?
Arlin


----------



## bubinga

I my have become addicted,two of these in ,first pic, have problems,they are junk, no more than paperweights, I got before I educated myself. Mostly I just try to tune them , to be good users, not so much to be pretty.


----------



## bubinga

Arlin 
Just click the link to Lee Valley Tools ,and see the article,3 pages


----------



## mook

Hey Wayne: what are the two small planes at lower left in the picture? (In post #187). They sort of look like Crown Planes-but surely not?
Those Crown Planes started me off on making minis when a friend sent me five Crown planes with instructions to either improve them or destroy them.
I made him my versions and he also ordered the S55A I have taken the liberty to picture here.


----------



## mook

Re post #213: Bertha, there is a #9 Stanley in beautiful condition in an antique shop here in NZ. Their price is NZ$2800- how does that price compare with the going rate for that model at your location?


----------



## bubinga

philip 
Some real nice stuff
Boy did you make my pics look bad, LOL ,Big Smile


----------



## mook

For the Planeophiles:
I have been enjoying the use of my Veritas smoother for working this Rimu timber here (aka Red Pine, DACRYDIUM CUPRESSINUM). The work is some frame and panels for a kitchen so nothing too fancy.
I think the Veritas smoother is a nice plane, being a #4 1/2 size with some weight as well. I made a few mods to it . The wood is nice to work and even the wild grain stuff planes up a treat. I also have their low angle jack which I like to use as a smoother too-you can't go far wrong with those two planes and they are excellent value for the money. And no,































































I have no shares/stock in Lee Valley (.


----------



## mook

Here are a couple of planes of your worst night mares. I pimped them both sold one and kept the #8 for myself. Would have been a nasty rebuild but a surface grinder made life easy.


----------



## mook

And here is the #8 which I have kept for my own use.





















































Here in NZ we have had all kinds of Stanleys etc both American and British, plus Records , Australian and Canadian either Stanley in name or their own name (such Falcon Pope) over the years. I must have pimped up close to 100 of them so learned a thing or two about them. 








I don't do rebuilds anymore-only if I see something worth keeping for myself, such as the item here:http://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/tq/86/172497686.jpg. Not exactly vintage but I wanted this model which has two two arms for the fence, and looks to be in nice order.
.


----------



## Brit

I think that's the nicest plane restoration I've ever seen Philip. It just show what can be achieved if you put your mind to it.


----------



## mafe

Phillip, beautiful job on that no 8, I love it.










Ej, I made this 'hotdog' for my 62, it can be found here:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39979

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mook

Mads, you are lucky to have a #62 in good condition, and nice job on the hotdog handle.
But I think Bubinga's version see in his post #236 is more practical. 
I adapted this type of arrangement some time back for my M12 mitre plane ie a knob instead of a dawg.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, Mads has a 62…..sigh. One day, Mads. One day! Well folks, there you have it. Out of all the marvels of modern magic available to Professor Marcou (honorary doctorate in plane mastery, issued today from the University of Bertha), he wields a Stanley #8 and a Veritas smoother. That is indeed an excellent restore of one of my very favorite planes. I may have to take a look at the Veritas now. I've got the tiny Crown set, as a stocking stuffer a few years back. PM's are genuine works of art, as is S55A (who has been my screensaver more than once). PM, the NZ price for the #9 is about par for the course here, assuming you can find one at all. I've seen them as low as $1000 but with all those infills I dream of, too rich for my blood. Thanks for these wonderful photos!


----------



## RGtools

Philip. That puts my restore jobs all to shame. I tend to get the thing functional not pretty, great job. What did you use for the japanning? (having a surface grinder would make the whole restore easier)


----------



## Bertha

Ha! RG, I was noticing how nice that sole looked! I but corrugated so I can't see my sloppy work. I suspect that's real japanning; it has a nice, dull, "real" look to it. My favorite part is the new totes. I like the stout front knob and the gripping rings are a nice touch (which I plan to steal).


----------



## Brit

What do people use to remove the old japanning? Is there a chemical I can use or is it just hours with a wire brush. What takes the paint off and leaves the iron surface?


----------



## Bertha

It's pretty stubborn, Brit, but I've stripped it off before with a horribly nasty gel stripper. I can check the brand if you like but it's nasty glove-melting crap. I've properly rejapanned a few planes in the oven but now, I don't bother. I DO like the look of that raw gunmetal though. Here's a newer, originally black, spokeshave that I stripped with the stuff. I like the appearance.


----------



## RGtools

Nice 151. I do like the gunmetal. With a bit more expertise you could give the handles an anodized look for more of a bling factor.

But then again, I like things simple.


----------



## Bertha

That's a great thought, RG! I'm kind of a purist like yourself, though. I like the feel of wood first, metal second, and paint third


----------



## WayneC

Phillip,

The small planes are from Lee Valley. I'm not sure who makes them. E.g. I do not think they are offically veritas planes.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=50232&cat=1,41182

Nice 62. Mads, I've been looking and looking. Finally I settled for a LN though I someday hope to find one (and a #9)

I've been retaining the original Japanning on my planes. I coat the body of the planes in shellac to prevent further rust once they have been cleaned up. It can easily be removed at a later date if needed. I learned this from the old Ernie Conover restoring hand planes video.


----------



## Bertha

Shellac is a great idea, Wayne! To be perfectly honest, I usually just spritz mine with canned oil. I'll give the lever caps a bit of wax when I'm feeling like caressing planes for a while


----------



## RGtools

Oil, and a bit of beeswax from time to time. My planes get a teardown about once a year (or twice for my fore which I seem to use every day) and get all the parts cleaned up and lubed. That way when I hand them to someone 60 years from now they can put the things to work like I did.

I think that's the most wonderful thing about good tools. They create a heritage.


----------



## WayneC

I use wax and oil as well. I'm only using shellac on the japanning.


----------



## Brit

Thanks for the input guys. Since the plane I'm restoring has already been painted once (badly), I'm going to strip it back to the metal and see if I can do a better job. Trust me it can't be any worse  Bertha, I've just found some Paint and Varnish stripper lurking in the garage so I'll give that a go.


----------



## donwilwol

I just recieve my $28 sand blaster. I hope to try it out before the weekend is over.


----------



## Bertha

Be careful with that stuff, Andy. It's a bruiser.


----------



## Brit

Let us know how you get on Don.


----------



## Brit

Yeah I know Al. I've used it a fair bit in the past to remove varnish from doors etc.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, I just re-read the above and it looked like I was lecturing you. My bad. I'd never used the gel stuff before and was surprised how aggressively it destroys anything in it's path. Happy stripping


----------



## donwilwol

I haven't tried this on planes, but brownells has a baked on lacquer for rifles. I've got rifles that i did 10 years ago and they are still solid. http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=1143/Product/AEROSOLBAKINGLACQUER

It comes in colors or clear.

For planes I typicaly use dupi-color engine enamel DUP1635 Ford Semi Gloss Black. Its quick and builds up better than typical paint. Most auto stores have it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

this blog gets better and better 
what´s more to show ,learn and try 
lets have it all so we are sure that everything is covered … 

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

I agree, Dennis. Between Paul Seller's thread, this thread, and the Div/Mads shoulder plane thread, I've learned more than a shelf of books. I've sprayed a few plane beds with the popular Rustoleum Hammered variety. It's a tad glossy to look genuine, but it's quite durable. I even sprayed an old microscope that I restored with it. Looks perfect.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

I have used the hammerite green hammered on a few electric tools years ago 
and they just looked like brand new  and they have the hammered paint in different colours
include a serie without the hammered look but I think they look too glossy/shinny
do you think I can pay with a halfmat lack over it


----------



## Bertha

Thanks August, I look forward to that day in earnest!


----------



## Brit

Dennis, I'm planning on using Hammerite on my handplane restorations. Hammerite do three metal paints: *Hammered* (this was their original finish and looks good when painted over rust), *Smooth* (which is glossy) and *Satin* (which is what I'm going to try). I'll do a test on something else before commiting to it though. I'm hoping it will look good as I don't really care for gloss finishes.


----------



## Bertha

^I can't stand the gloss either, Andy. The Rustoleum hammered finish can be knocked down a bit with some 0000 but I'd prefer the satin you mention. I'm going to check into this hammerlite, which I hadn't heard of


----------



## ArlinEastman

All of you guys are way above me, I do not understand what you are talking about most of the time.
I do like the pictures though. Makes me even more want to rehab planes.
Now I have learned about Paints to use also.
Arlin


----------



## Bertha

Arlin, rehabbing an old plane is one of the great joys in life. If you do it and don't enjoy it, I'll punch myself in the face. I found a pic of a #7 that I Rustoleum hammered. It's tackling some walnut, my favorite wood of all time. Don't tell Paul Sellers about the Hock  At least the chipbreaker is original.










Shhhh. Don't tell ANYONE here that I own this. So shameful.










I'll pay for my misdeeds immediately!


----------



## mook

There is a #1 up for sale herein NZ. Who can forward a guess at what the final price will be? (Other good stuff at the moment too) see here:
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=379540233
To answer questions: I didn't japan any of those planes as they weren't valuable/collector items. So the emphasis was on turning them into users that looked good .
To remove paint I used power wire brushes, strippers solvents and scrapers. I have since acquired a pneumatic needle hammer which is better than all those . Sand blasting is good as well but the dust…..(enclosure or not).
I used either an automotive lacquer or a Hammerite paint and sometimes mixed Hammerite colours to get my "own" colour such as this maroon


----------



## Bertha

Wow Phillip! There are a handful of tools I want there. My guess on the #1 is $980.00. I want that Preston spokeshave (my favorite vintage company), the Preston level, the old beading plane, the miter board, I want it all! I like what you've done there on that maroon block. I've got several of these but the lateral adjuster often binds on the threaded adjuster post! I've even considered shortening the post. I love the adjustable mouth blocks. I've got a newer English Made G220 that I REALLY like, although I didn't expect to. The base is heavily cast compared to my older 220's and the mouth is exquisitely adjustable to almost nothing. I'm almost embarrassed to say that I reach for this newer plane more often than my vintage beauties.


----------



## WayneC

Phillip, the added knob is wonderful. I still buy these little block planes when I see them for an inexpensive price. Something about them…

My favorite block is a 65 with a Hock replacement blade. I also have the LN 9 1/2 and 60 1/2 for comparison. Both are very nice.


----------



## RGtools

Thanks PM. I am much more on the functional side of life when I restore so this is the kind of advice I need. The block restore is great and I like the color, that little bit of creativity got my mind working like a jeweler again. I could very easily do some etching work and fill in with enamel for an unlimited variety of effects….hmm maybe I will have to make a few "pretty" planes.


----------



## RGtools

Thanks PM. I am much more on the functional side of life when I restore so this is the kind of advice I need. The block restore is great and I like the color, that little bit of creativity got my mind working like a jeweler again. I could very easily do some etching work and fill in with enamel for an unlimited variety of effects….hmm maybe I will have to make a few "pretty" planes.


----------



## RGtools

Oops double post. That was weird.


----------



## WayneC

Wish I saw this sooner. All for $200










http://modesto.craigslist.org/tls/2402581319.html


----------



## RGtools

That's a refurbishers' dream.


----------



## Bertha

I wish I hadn't seen that, Wayne. I'm worried that we're related somehow; my favorite blocks are the 65 and the 60 1/2, both with Hocks. I think I have four 60 1/2's because I had to cobble a true period one together. One of them has a bizarre little tapped ball on the depth adjuster. I'll have to remember to take a picture of it for you.


----------



## WayneC

There may be some mixed genetic code some where in our background. I think I got mine from my Mom's dad. Looks like I am going to get out for some tool hunting on Sunday. Going to make a run through some antique stores in foothills. Gold rush towns along highway 49. Should be a good outting.


----------



## Bertha

It's a barren landscape for tools where I live. I've got a couple of antique stores with "decorative" pieces in far-gone repair. Happy hunting!


----------



## Bertha

^August, I'm headed over there to check it out. I didn't know you were a closet handplane addict?!


----------



## Bertha

$2300 for an infill is a lot of cash. It must have been a beauty. I checked out your handplanes on your website. Nice score! I'd clean 'em up, sharpen them, and start planing. It took me a while on your site because I got distracted by your Sheldon, Bridgeport, and tenoning jig.

If y'all haven't been to August's site, head over there and look at his tenoning jig. It's overbuilt to the point where it looks like you could park a truck on it. The kerfmaker is a looker too.


----------



## Bertha

Wow! It's spectacular. Have you seen our own Lumberjock Phillip Marcou's planes? They're the mercedes of modern planes and I hope to own one someday.

http://www.marcouplanes.co.nz/index.php/marcourplanes


----------



## Bertha

OMG guys, I just saw PM's miter for the first time (the M12)! I don't know how I missed it before. PM, I hope you don't mind me showing it here. It's too marvelous not to share.










Goodness gracious, this is going to have to be moved up in the handplanes of my dreams rank.


----------



## Bertha

Marcou planes are expensive for good reason. They're beyond heirloom quality and painstakingly manufactured by a guy that knows more about planes that I ever will.


----------



## Bertha

^yeah, that too. I imagine all those machines are three phase electricity guzzlers. Plus, it's a dangerous place to work. I can only imagine your insurance premiums. Mine are bad enough!


----------



## Bertha

That garage of yours looks like an airplane hanger. Sell that CL600 and contact CircleB barns. When I was househunting, I was planning on having a "garage" built by these guys. I found a house with a tiny shop, so I'm putting it off for a few years. If you live in an upscale neighborhood, it obviously won't work; but in my rural location, this'll fit right in.


----------



## mafe

Beautiful!


----------



## mook

Wayne :"Phillip, the added knob is wonderful. I still buy these little block planes when I see them for an inexpensive price. Something about them…

That was one of those fortunate repairs: the normal cam lever mechanism for tightening the cap had been lost so I hit on the idea of turning it into screw cap, by tapping a thread and epoxying a nut for added strength on the under side.
Should have kept that for myself too….


----------



## mook

Bertha:
No I don't mind at all about the picture.
Unfortunately my web site is out of date and that mitre has long been superseded. In fact I only made one like that one which now belongs to a collector.
I now make them with a side mid mountable knob which to my mind is a better idea than a hot dog type and one can also screw the same knob onto the front in the vertical position. 
Check it out here.


----------



## WayneC

Wow that is really pretty. Have any video of it in use?


----------



## mook

Sorry Wayne, no video.
It works like a dream, the handle I mean. So does the actual plane, I must say (.
Seriously, I am not aware of any other plane using this method of attaching a knob quickly. I did try a hot dog type pimped up with brass and wood but it never felt right, plus it was tricky to attach/detach. You know what they say about a good idea being a simple one…..


----------



## Dennisgrosen

I don´t know what to drool most over … the tools you saw toooo late Wayne
or all these buty´s I can never be able to afford 
thank´s for showing them , ceep let them come 

Phillip that is realy a beautyfull mitreplane … I like the idea of a big knop in the mitle
as you show it in the picture with your hand it realy make sence ….. at least for me … LOL
even though the idea isn´t new …. have seen it on some old woodens mitreplanes that had
two irons pointed in oppesit direction here you see one in this version its called a Radikal plane in Denmark
becourse it don´t knows witsch direction to take just like the politicalgruop with the name The Radikale 










Dennis


----------



## mafe

That was a interesting plane Dennis.
Is it yours? 
Never seen one like that.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen

no Mads but I migt want to try to make one for a shootingboard ….. LOL

you can see it on the Danish wikipediapage here 
http://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/H%C3%B8vl#Se_ogs.C3.A5
the text under the picture says …..(sorry L j´s but you have to translate from Danish this time )

Radikalhøvl med to jern placeret i hver deres retning. Set på nationalmuseets møbelkonserveringsværksted i Brede. På hylden ovenover ligger en del forskellige Profilhøvle

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe

Thank you Dennis.


----------



## Bertha

Phillip, thank you for the peek into your miter; it's absurdlly beautiful, down to the blade treatment. I'm admiring the heft where the knob hits the frame; very beefy! It's really almost too much to absorb and I keep scrolling up to take a glimpse of that thing. The knob location seems much "improved" to me, relative to the hotdog. Thank you for sharing this art.


----------



## WayneC

I got out today and poked around some antique stores in the California Mother Lode country. I ran across a street fair in the small mining town of Eldorado. There was a tool dealer set up and I looked real hard at a Stanley 140 that he had for sale. It was a real early plane and in good condition. He came down to $100 for it but I decided against buying it. More than I wanted to drop for the plane at the moment. That is really the less interesting part of his booth. He had 3 Stanley #1s. They were priced $800, $1100, and $1200. The one at $1200 was a thing of beauty. Way too rich for my blood, but it was really cool to see 3 of them together.

From a purchase perspective, I picked up an Disston Panel Saw to practice restoring and perhaps modifying the handle. Nothing special. I found a lovely Ebony and Brass square for $10. I also found an outstanding small anvil vice for $30. It is very well built.

Another cool thing I brought home was a 1956 industrail Saw sharpening book. Want to know how to optimize your sawmill for Douglass Fir or Redwood, this is the book for you. There is a lot of interesting information on blades and their operation.

Oh and I ran by Woodcraft and got my some basswood so I can play around with chip carving this week. Nice way to combat my cabin fever.


----------



## donwilwol

I made it out yesterday as well, scouring the southern Vermont hills. I stopped at a barn sale and picked up this http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27384. I also got a small box of plane irons with several shoulder plane blades. I want to make one similar to the ones being posted here. I planned to make the blade, but now I don't have to. Shortly after I found a wooden shoulder plane for $10. It doesn't have a name but it is in good shape. I paid 25 cents for a rusted combination square that cleaned up extremely nice. Again, it's a no namer, but an older no namer made from heaver steel than todays. I also found Stanley #25 6" sweetheart bevel square for $12. All-in-all a pretty good day. I almost bought a Stanley 4 1/2 for $75, but with its busted handle I thought it was a little steep.


----------



## Bertha

Wow, you guys are cleaning up out there. I weedeated yesterday


----------



## WayneC

Well done Don. I like the saw.

Al, Weedeated? Ouch. Guess some things have to be done.

I did find a plane that I did not list above. I Stanley #5 with a busted up tote. $2. One for the restore and give away bin.


----------



## donwilwol

I picked up a no-name #4 for $2 without an iron or cap. I needed the knob screw for a craftsman I am re-doing for my son, and the cap screw for a #25, which it didn't fit, but parts are parts. I might make an infill someday using the base.


----------



## WayneC

Spare parts are always good. Building an infill would be interesting. I've thought about putting together one of the kit based infills, but the metal working aspects intimidate me.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

there was one who posted an infill where he used an old Stanley #4 smoother 
but who I can´t remember , when last year , where on L J ofcourse 
see if you can find one Wayne and Don ….. very little ironwork has to be done

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

here is the link I just remembered it was a favored project

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/33880

good luck 
Dennis


----------



## mafe

So the 4 1/2 and 5 1/2 arrived! Both need some love but are fine user planes as they are.








Sharpen the iron and ready to go!
It makes a wonderful job, so I am exited to work a little with this 4 1/2.
The 5 1/2 is a heavy bastard so I don't think this will ever reach my favorite list, but we will see.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit

Nice score Mads.


----------



## WayneC

Try the 5 1/2 on a shooting board Mads and see what you think.


----------



## Bertha

You scoundrel, Mads, you know this. Handsome iron directors


----------



## mafe

Here the difference in the sole sizes we spoke of.


----------



## WayneC

Nice photo Mads. It really shows the differnce nicely. Need to get your self a #1 and a 5 1/4. I saw 3 #1s at a street sale near here yesterday. They were priced $800-$1200 each.


----------



## donwilwol

So my wife and I decided to take the bike through the southern Vermont Mountains this afternoon. We stopped at a couple of antique shops along the way. The 2nd shop, I walked in the door and there right next to the front door sits a nice #7. A little rusty and needs some work, but as I pick it up I see the sole looks flat, knob and tote intact. Blade's been sharpened a lot, but still has some life. Slowly turning over the price tag…..its marked $50. Now my hearts beating a little faster. I quickly set it back down as if it's a little too hot to handle. "No reasonable offer refuse on the hand planes" I hear the gentleman behind the counter say.

Now that's the good thing about this infliction, it's not detectable to the untrained eye. There was no way this guy could know I wasn't about to leave without this plane. I reached over and picked up a nice #3 sitting a little higher on the shelf, striking up a conversation with the shop owner. After a few minutes of chit-chat I said, so what the bottom line on the # 7. Make me an offer was the comeback. How about $35. Well….give me $40. I stared looking for a minute like I was deciding if I'd go $40. OK, I said, I'll go $40. How about the #3 I asked? Make me an offer. Well I've got a #3, so I'm not quite as interested in that 1 was my reply. So, what's it worth to get it out of my shop? So, thinking I should go low and wait for a counter, I said in a slow and matter of fact tone (that's the way us negotiators talk) I'd go $35, but couldn't go more, still expecting a "give me $45" response. DEAL! Almost so fast I am wishing I said $25. Probably still would have been back to $35, but at least it would have taken some haggling.

After a little more chit-chat I said, well I guess its time to hit the road, reached into my wallet and pulled out 4-20 dollar bills. Ahhh, cash sale he goes, we can do a little better of a discount for cash and hand me back $15. You only owed me a 5 id said. No worries come back again. So I'm headed home with 6 inches of a #7 stcking out of my saddle bag. That's a good day.

Here's my $65 investment.










Mads, nice 4 1/2 and 5 1/2.

Thanks for the relys on the infill. I had those post favorited too. If I get time, thats the plan. To many other projects in the works right now, after all, I now have a #7 to restore. That completes the whole number set (except the 1 and 2 of course).


----------



## RGtools

Nice shot Mads. Love the inshave in the back ground. I have this feeling that if I was in your shop it would take me hours before I was done just picking up and examining your tools, let alone using them.


----------



## WayneC

Great finds Don. The #3 looks like a gem.


----------



## donwilwol

sure beats weedeaten


----------



## Bertha

Another scoundrel in Don! Whatever the time invested in posting was well invested. This liitle peek into your day really made my evening. I've been on the record many times re #7, my favorite animal in the forest.


----------



## Bertha

Mads, explain that gap sub-7 inches? Is the elusive #1 too rich for both of our bloods? A #2 is no slouch, by any man's standards Alas, we may have to resort to LN. You have a 62, so you're winning the plane game, if anyone's keeping score


----------



## mook

Don,
Let us see a closer picture of the knob base of the #3.


----------



## mook

Mads said "The 5 1/2 is a heavy bastard so I don't think this will ever reach my favourites list".
Comparatively speaking it is very legitimate. A lot depends on what timbers you are using-if you tend to use stuff like Oak and other European hardwoods rather than that white stuff I see there ( you will find the extra illegitimacy a great help.


----------



## Brit

Don you lucky devil, that's a great find. Congratulations.


----------



## Bertha

Philip, there's something very pure about a stout knob


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I am totally amazed, dumbfounded, Godsmacked, etc. at the quantity, variety and beauty of these planes. I truly had no idea.

It (the potential for obsession) makes me afraid to get even one. They are like art.


----------



## mafe

Bertha this photo is for you!
No here you can see the differengt sizes, I took this photo for a blog where I will try and explain the purpose of the planes for others like me who start out confused 'what plane should i buy'.
Yes I do not have a 1-5,1/4and8, but none of them are on my wish list, the 7 is more than big enoug for me, and the one is if you ask me only for display, I find even the no.2 almost useless, but ofcourse one day with the right offer the family might come together.

Don, congrat on the score, you made some good buys there (wish I lived in US with your prices).
RG, The inshave is a old French wine barrel makers tool You should have seen our LJ friend Dennis the first time he was in my work shop, he look as if had reached heaven, and said after 'I will need a long time to digest all these impressions' lol.
Philip, now at least I can try, and this is the most important, no more ghosts here, I like to know, it is one of my weak ponts.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

Closer picture of the knob on #3.


----------



## Bertha

Thank you Mads, I gave myself $800 for a #1 and put in a few bids once. Never won, of course. I can always by the LN to fill the gap I don't own any quarter sizes either; I also still don't own the compass plane yet. I still smile when I see that 62


----------



## WayneC

Since we are looking at planes. Just for Grins….

Smoothers 1 - 4 1/2


Some additions to what Mads showed, 5 1/4, Record T5, and a #8


----------



## mafe

What a beautiful collection Wayne!!!
Ohhh yes I almost forgot the T5, this is on my wish list, I don't know if it really is so usefull, but I always liked it a lot (even I have never been a fan of the Bed Rock design), there are many meanings on this plane most English seem to think of it as a school class shootingboard plane. But yes Wayne it's on my wish list. For the No. 1 I think also it will be a LN that end up there if there ever come one, but to pay 225 dollar for a no 1 LN plane I will probaly never use give me some pain (800 no way Al, that is impossible here), if I spend the 225 on some wonderful wood instead it might be better, but perhaps for my fifty years birthday a LN, I do find them beautiful, and LN has used the 'normal' design for the no 1 (not Bed Rock), so it will be a match…
Do you honestly use your No. 1 Wayne, most people say they will garb a block plane, that the handle are so small that you cant hold it, I feel this even on my no 2, so I when I work go from no 3 to block plane.


----------



## mafe

This is top on my wishlist:










Veritas skew block plane.
I think it is so brilliant in all the detail, that I find it a must own one day.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit

And there was I thinking you were cured now Mads!


----------



## mafe

Andy, I'm not sure it will ever really happen…
Wayne what is the weight of the Stanley 4 1/4 and the LN 4?


----------



## WayneC

Mads,

The number 1 was a present for fathers day one year. It does not get much use (if any). But it is a wonderful item.

The #4 weighs 4 1/2 lbs. I will need to weigh the #4 1/2 but the standard weight for one is listed at 4 3/4 lbs. I think this may be one from the WW2 era. It seems to have a heavier casting than a normal 4 1/2. Oh and if your looking for weight on the 5 1/4 (not sure from your post above) it is 3 3/4 lbs.

The T5 is an interesting plane. The sides are larger and square to the side for shooting. I do not have the side handle for this plane and have not had the time to make one. I need to figure out the correct threading for the handle then it should be an easy thing to make. I prefer the Bedrock style and am heading that way on the bench planes. I have a 608, 605, and 603 at the moment. LN in 1, 2, and 4. I also have a couple of LN block planes and a LN 62. The 62 will probably compete with my wooden miter plane for shooting.

I looked real hard at a Stanley 140 over the weekend and decided I did not want to pay the $100 the guy was asking for it. It was a real nice early one (This was the same guy that had the 3 Stanley #1s). I'll probably end up going LN at some point in time to fill the skew block plane need.

We probably need to do a combination plane type discussion next….


----------



## Bertha

I would have a hard time passing up a 140 for $100; it's been on my list a long time. In terms of new planes, I'd like some of the modern ploughs and perhaps a LN rebate in bronze.


----------



## mafe

I fully understand why some like the Bedrock style it is more solid, more maskuline. Where the x style is more slim elegant female in my oppinion. Does that mean I'm femenine? I am a architect so… Ok I at least I have a full beard - laugh.
Al, I acually think the LN planes are more beautiful in metal. And if you are a collector I am sure the metal versions would be where I would invest, since the bronces are sold far the most.
I'm in mo work shop bringing back life to a really old wood Jack now, and my am enjoying this more than I ever have enjoyed to play with metal, and paint… This can give me some thoughts.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen

suckers you kill me with all these to drool over collection-photo´s …...

Mads I hadn´t digestet it before I made a short visit last time and the stomack is full now just from a ½ hour in your shop….. even though its tiny and you have to go outside to change your mind about things
its not a shop , toolshop wuold get you closer to the thruth call it a gianttoolbox and you are over the half mark … but I say its a piece of heaven …... for toolfreaks ….. Mads can pull out a new tool
faster than a F-16 eagle can fly and do it 24 hours and still not see the bottom of the toolbox 
the most amazing is that it is all stopped into about 6-8 squareyard how he manage to make so many
new toolprojects twisted to have the MaFe design and geting new tobaco in the pibe …. is way 
over what my braincapacaty of two grey cells can imaging

when I see the picture of the bottoms of the stanley´s I wonder why there is such a big step
in length between 5 and 4½ and between 3 and 2 compared to the other planes beside each other 
like 3 - 4 - 4½ and 5 -5½ the 6 - 7 - 8 steps looks right even with the bigstep but that is to expect
now we are on the bigplanes

well … take care I have to destroy the next keyboard with droooooool !

Dennis


----------



## mafe

I have no four with both that I use regularly and I feel no difference in normal use, but if I shold use it for roughing down and had the choice I would take a Corrugated sole, for detail work or on the edge I would take the flat. Dors it make sence.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

Dennis, you make me laugh big time, thank you.
I think I will use that in the future 'welcome tin my toolbox'.
Perhaps a working museum we can call it…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

I take the corrugated version on old planes simply because it was an extra. I don't see much practical difference in use.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

no I wood never alowe you to call it a working museum ….. it wuold be a fals statement of the bigone´s
but I wuold wish to put you in another shop as nice as yours with the same feeling of being home
but just 20 times larger (even though you proppbly wuold fill it in a ½ yeartime ) with a few other 
L J´s just to watch what you guy´s can do … well you already knew that 

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

August, I tend to prefer the corrugates because they seem to lap easier (less metal, I suppose). I agree with Wanye, though, in that I don't notice an appreciable difference in peformance with a waxed sole.

Mads, that's an interesting point about steel versus bronze. Mine would certainly be a user, so I might have to closely consider your point. That bronze, however, just screams to be fondled I can relate completely to the masculine flat-topped bedrocks. The curved top bedrocks remind of of a very fast car that looks stock. Little to onlookers know at first glance that your smooth-capped, round sides plane is packing a bedrock frog mating.


----------



## Bertha

"some" of my user Stanleys:


----------



## Dennisgrosen

you better make a new shelf unit or cabinet this one we have seen toooo many times ….. LOL
not tiered of the planes ofcourse ….


----------



## WayneC

My Bedrock 608 makes me grunt like Tim "the toolman" Tailor. (link for our non-US friends)

Al, If I did not have so many planes, I would accuse you of being a collector. I know it would deflect back in my face….lol That is a nice set of tools.


----------



## Bertha

One of those "three fingers pointing back at you" things, Wayne? I apologize, Dennis, this computer only has a few "stock" photos. I'll make an effort to up my game


----------



## Bertha

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Preston-Patent-No-1368C-Large-Shoulder-Plane-/390308865500?pt=AU_ToolsHardwareLocks&hash=item5ae038a5dc

$800 U.S. Ouch!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

LOL  Grin etc. at least you are cable of making it behave enoff to load pictures

that Preston is tooooo expencive when thinking on how little the Record go´s for

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

I've got the Clifton combo (second from left). I got it for under $300, money well spent. I might have gone with the LN large if I had it to do over again. I've never really used the bullnose feature.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

I have read the clifton has a quality problem with squaring the sides to the bottom 
and knowing they are prized way over Veritas and L - N 
I´m not sure I wuold look in that direction for a shoulderplane

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

The blade setting is definitely a bit finicky. I probably wouldn't do it again. I'd go LN or preston!


----------



## DaddyZ

Well I am chiming in. I cleaned a garage for a friend of the family & found probably the Smallest Stanley Plane, well not quite. . . A # 96

Very Nice looking. I also recieved a 5-1/2 in the process along with other older tools.

It only took me approx 12 hrs to clean out her Garage & 5+pickup loads out & at least 3 Pickup loads at the curb for the trashmen.


----------



## WayneC

I have a LN medium, that is still unsharpened and waiting to go. I got overun by work around the time I bought it and have not made my way back to working in the shop given my work schedule and subsequent injury.


----------



## Brit

RANT ON

Al, anyone who would ever pay $800 for that Preston is definitely a collector. A brand new LN would not only be cheaper, it would perform better, look better and keep skilled workers in their jobs.

I'm developing a dislike for obsessive tool collectors. I'm not talking about you guys who seem to buy at least some tools that you'll probably never use. I'm talking about people who have 2000 planes and never use any of them. Yesterday I was reading about a guy who has just donated 1500 vintage English handsaws to a museum. 1-5-0-0. No wonder there aren't many out there worth buying anymore. With a little TLC, those saws would have served someone for another 100 years.

Oh yeah and the worst thing is that only a few of those saws will ever be on show at any one time, so if you go and visit the museum because you like old saws, you'll only see a handful of them. They are going to rotate the display apparently. What a frigging waste of good tools.

RANT OFF


----------



## Bertha

Welcome to the disease, DaddyZ, unless you're is already well formed. It's better than leprosy, but not as fab as OCD. I have both, incidentally

Pics, DaddyZ! This is pornography to us!

Wayne, if you had it to do over again (which I'm sure you'll find a reason to), would you still choose the medium? That large is calling to me, but the mixed metals is a bit offputting to me. I'm very vain and petty, this is a fact.


----------



## WayneC

My plan is to get the other two. Give me a few years and a couple of projects to use as justification. Also on shoulder planes, I will be looking hard at Vertias as well. I've mucked around with them some at the local woodworking show. I'm really not feeling the Cliftons.

I also want the set of these Rabbet planes….










http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=64808&cat=1,41182


----------



## Bertha

It's very serious, August. And I seriously respect Andy, which is why I'm agreeing with him, at least in part. When I see the word "important" when describing a plane, I generally tune out. Those are reserved for hoarders with thick wallets. I've got a Preston fetish and even at $800, I'd use mine. However, Andy's right that most of these precious tools never get a chance. I with they'd collect guns instead of planes. Both handsome collections with plenty of history, but we can do without additional gunshots Meaning no one ever criticizes a gun collector for not shooting his collection. It's odd that way I'm a gun guy but I certainly respect those that aren't.


----------



## mafe

Wayne, those little rabbet planes are beautiful! Like a little tone of music.
Andy, yes I also have a problem with collectors that collect for the sake of collecting, but I have to admit I do not use all my planes… I also have a big collection of watercolor boxes most vintage, but I restored them and made them ready for use, so they can come with me when ever I want to paint, but I don't use them all… 
Also I feel the same with my hand planes, I like to make them function, make them ready for use, and then use them when ever it is the right job. So as I said I might be more like a living history book.
But I will never understand when people collecting when it reaches fanatism, when the only thing that makes the person happy is to grow the collection. For me when I have what I feel need to understand I am happy.
A fellow LJ and I had this talk once and he said that we can always wish for more, this is not at all what I am, when I have a wonderful well tuned old handplane I have no desire or wish for changing this for another newer and more expensive unless I can see I improvement of my work through this change, I see no uprade if it is not a upgrade in function also. But I fully respect that others think differently, I just can't relate really.
My grand father was a navy commander capitain (I translate the Danis title directly), he learned me few things; buy the real tool for the job, when you buy or borrow used stuff always make sure you return it at least in a better state than when you got it, oil and wash your tools when needed so they are ready when you need them, buy a tool that last you if you can effort it, practise practice and practise.
He retired early and bought a farm, then planeted millions of trees year after year and ended up living in a forest he had planted all alone with his hands, this will forever be a achivement I admire.
Al, I have the Record 311 and love this plane, it is ultra precise and easy to adjust, and so well made that it is a dream, I never took of the long nose, but I like that I can, and that it can also function as chisel plane if needed.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

Berthas blog will end up as a legend, the longest blog ever, the blog that would not die, the blog of the dinos that could not stop to be full of passion for good tools.
Thank you Bertha, Al.


----------



## Bertha

The best I can do with dinosaur plane I feel like we're all on the same page here. Handplane guys are like that somehow. There are planes you yearn to view, touch at best; the lore and legacy would make you hesitant to push them across wood; this is a failed reservation, in my opinion. I firmly believe that to truly respect the nature of the tool, you must challenge them. There are few people who push vintage Prestons across hardwoods. But I'd hazard a guess that we'd REALLY like the ones that do!


----------



## Bertha

Mads and Wayne, I'm just now noticing the notched wedge. That's brilliant! It would be hard to duplicate outside of the machinist shop but it's very intriguing as a concept! You never have to concern yourself with where the wedge addresses the iron atop the mouth, as it's a fixed position!


----------



## WayneC

The rabbet planes are cool and they are real. $175 for the set of 3 I believe.

Check the link Al to see one disassembled.


----------



## Bertha

Thank you for this, Wayne. I've admitted many times that I don't care for the stylings of Veritas, and that's my loss. These little monsters are quite different, however. I may have to pull the trigger on the 5. The price is certainly right.


----------



## WayneC

I was thinking the 5 item set as well. Probably would find use for the two metric planes…


----------



## Bertha

1cm is a pretty useful size if you let it be you think they'll come out with a set with nickers as soon as we place our orders? At this size, however, striking a deep line isn't the end of the world.


----------



## mafe

Wayne, just send them to me if you find no use of the metric's…


----------



## WayneC

BTW - I got the Hock knives today. Time to do a little carving.


----------



## Bertha

Post the results, Wayne. I ordered the knives, too, but not because I want to get into carving; rather, I just want to put some handles on them

I would like to propose that us guys be alotted $200 a day for tool purchases. That could probably satisfy the need. Waiting 15 days seems sufficient to save for a $3000 tool.


----------



## WayneC

I will. I got them handled since I'm not working in the shop and want to use them to do some chip carving this week. Otherwise I would have made my own handles. I really do like the feel of the knives.


----------



## mafe

Andy, look how the green stuff are working now!
It is really good, I'm deeply impressed.
It's Hammerlite rust remover.
(In the back ground the plane I'm restoring now).
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

Is this Hammerlite a European phenomenon? I don't recall ever seeing it for retail sales here. It's a thick looking goop! I've got an 8c who needs some attention. He needs a new tote, though.


----------



## Bertha

And to Andy, if I ever find two panther saws for $10 each at a swap meet, you'll be getting one of them you'll be getting the less attractive of the two, of course


----------



## Brit

I love those panther saws Al. Hope you find a couple


----------



## mook

DADDY Z:
let us see a picture of this #96….. please.


----------



## mook

Don's #3 is pre 1933. After that time the penny dropped and it dawned on Stanley that the base of the knob should fit into a recess to prevent it cracking at the base. So they cast a lip around the knob, and the accountants chalked up another extra production cost. ((


----------



## Bertha

Philip, prior to 1933, were people scrubbing with their 3's?! I can't imagine treating my little #3 hard enough to fracture the knob base. I must be doing it wrong Of course, with a very high knob and diminutive mount, I suppose it "could" happen.


----------



## RGtools

Scrubing used to be done with a Fore plane. (jack and fore were both called fore back then), reference here: Moxon's Art of Joinery (Christopher Scwharz's translation is worth the money)


----------



## Bertha

I still scrub with a #6, cambered a hair!


----------



## RGtools

If I ever get my Jointer made a camber is going into my fore for the same reason. But right now I have to keep the blade straight so I get good glue joints.

There is a nice Ohio Tools fore that was $24 at an antique store…maybe I'll snag that and use it for now….hmm…


----------



## Bertha

I'm tempted to buy the camber jig for my wet grinder but it's the price of about three good planes. I still haven't started on my newest #8 because it needs a rear tote and that isn't my favorite project.


----------



## DaddyZ

Pictures Coming but you will have to wait till tomorrow!

Yes I have the bug, Buy the old rusty things, clean them up & go 'aahhh', I even have painted a few to add a personal touch.

Just started to get into Planes a few years ago.


----------



## Dcase

Al - So your not big on rear tote making either?

I have about 8 planes all just sitting off to the side because they either need new totes made or the old ones refinished.


----------



## Dcase

I scrub with a #5 and have no camber on the iron. I just have the corners rounded off a tad. I don't seem to have any problem hogging off material that way.


----------



## mafe

Dan try to make a camberd iron you will love it!
http://www.timberframe-tools.com/tools/scrub-plane-iron-cambering/
Look here what our friend Swirt wrote.
I have a old wooden scrub also and you cant imagine how this baby can remove wood with little efford.
I also need to get going on the reare totes, I have three broken that calls for my love.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dcase

I have thought about putting a camber on one of my blades but I do all my grinding by hand so its always been easiest to have a straight bevel. I will try a cambered iron one of these days. I will check the link out.

I just recently finished making my first knob and tote for one of my planes. I had 4 or 5 failed attempts before I got it right. On two of them I screwed up the alignment of the bolt hole, one of them I didn't have centered in my blank so it wouldn't fit right and I snapped one of them as I was shaping it with a rasp. I am sure when I make another one it will go a bit smoother but after what I went through I am not in the mood to make another any time soon.


----------



## Brit

Guys, If you don't feel like making your own knobs and totes, do what I did and buy them. I recently bought three sets of knobs and totes from a guy called *Nick Obermire*. Nick makes them out of Claro Walnut and they are very reasonably priced. Just tell him what plane it is and whether you want low or high knobs. He normally has them for sale on eBay under the seller id of *Nicobie* and you can pay through PayPal.

Alternatively, you can email him directly at *[email protected]* and get a discount because he doesn't have to pay a percentage to PayPal. Feel free to contact him. I have no association with Nick other than being a satisfied customer. Here are the ones I bought. They come rough sanded and unfinished so you can finish them to your liking.


----------



## Dcase

Brit - I have thought about buying replacements before but then I always stop and tell myself that I can just make them myself. haha.. I may end up buying some to help me get caught up. Thanks for the info


----------



## WayneC

I always look hard at cheap rusted out trashed planes for usable parts. A broken handle is no big deal and if they are cheap enough, they go in the pack.


----------



## Brit

Yeah I know what you mean Dan, I felt the same way. However, when I saw the prices that Nick was charging and thought how long it would take me to make threes sets, it was a no brainer really. It probably would have cost me the same price just to buy the wood.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, thanks for supplying the info. I've considered purchasing them as well, but at $50 for the rosewood varieties, I'm eating into the joys of vintage. Dan, I've become much better and making them but I still miss=drill a post-post or overdrill a screw cap, etc. I've had less fun doing these projects, so I avoid them, even though they're gratifying. I've found that a little miniature oscillating sander type bit (tiny sanding drum) used in a pneumatic rotary grinder or my Foredom works well once I get close. For the heavy initial hogging, nothing beats those japanese band-saw-blade rasps. Sunto (?). They also seem to last forever and never clog.


----------



## Brit

Just checked Nick's latest prices on eBay. Knobs $7.95 starting bid or $9.95 Buy It Now. Totes $12.95 starting bid or $15.95 Buy It Now. Worth considering. Like I said though, you can get them cheaper if you email him direct.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, at those prices, I'd probably just go with the convenience of Ebay. In fact, I'm going to do it right now!


----------



## Bertha

Nice Unfinished Tote for Stanley Plane 4½ 5, 5½ 6, 7, 8 Item Id:180674608225 - Price: US $15.95
Standard Shipping: US $4.25
Estimated delivery :Jun. 03 - Jun. 09 1 US $15.95

Item Title:Knobs for Almost Every Size Stanley Plane, Pick 1 Item Id:180675022314 - Price: US $9.95
Standard Shipping: US $3.95
Estimated delivery :Jun. 03 - Jun. 09 1 US $9.95

Total around $34 with shipping. I got the plane for under a $100, so I'll spring for the ease this time. I'll let you know how the transaction goes.


----------



## WayneC

Al, while your in the buying mood….

http://cgi.ebay.com/STANLEY-BEDROCK-605-PLANE-/220792634453?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3368443c55


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, that $50 is buy it now price, right? I only follow auctions that have one day remaining or less. The pain of watching that $50 turn into $250 is too much to stand


----------



## WayneC

It is $99 buy it now….


----------



## Brit

Al, just email him directly and get them even cheaper. *[email protected]*


----------



## WayneC

Bah. Think I got the wrong one.


----------



## WayneC

The buy it now one is not as clean.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Stanley-No-605-Bedrock-Plane-/200614692914?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb5914832


----------



## Bertha

I think it's worth every bit of $100, Wayne, but you know this V-logo a a bit of a beat up rear tote. I bet she'd clean up just fine. The frog mounting bolts look odd to me. I've been replacing mine with hex (Allen wrench) bolts lately. I know it's not "period" but I keep the old ones, of course 

That being said, I'm not really a "five" guy. I'm either using the #7, #6, or #4. I honestly don't reach for many other bench planes. I guess I'm weird, but I choose the #6 over the #5, although I think I own four of them


----------



## WayneC

It is just not as good a deal as if it had been the other one. I have one of these with a Hock blade and it is a sweet plane. I also have #5s coming out of my ears.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, if you can pick up even a beater 605 for $50, you've done right with the plane Gods. I'm rusty in my type studies, but most of my planes are three date plain lever cap. I don't like the Stanley embossing in the lever cap for some reason. I made an exception for the "bedrock" embossing  but I prefer the round side variety.


----------



## WayneC

Your right in the same type range as me on the old Stanleys. Love the look of low knobs as well.


----------



## Dcase

Al - I just picked up one of those japan saw rasp this past weekend at my local woodcraft store. I had heard good things about it so when I saw it there I decided to buy it. I used it this weekend to finish the plane tote I was working on. It worked very well.

I did make the counter bore hole too deep also but I fixed that with a few washers.

Wayne, I have had pretty decent success fixing broken handles. I don't find gluing a split tote all that hard however fixing a broken tote that someone else had poorly tried to fix is another story. I have one tote that had been broken and someone had tried to fix it by driving a screw into the rear of the tote at an angle. To make matters worse there is no head on the screw. The whole head of the screw was filed so that the screw wouldn't be sticking out the back.. I have not bothered to even try and fix that one

Here is a broken tote that I fixed..


----------



## Bertha

Looks pretty fixed to me, Dan! Yeah, I love that rasp and I'd like a few more. About how much do they run? Mine was a gift. A lot of times, whether I should or not is debatable, I'll just bob the rear tote. I tend to fiddle with my lateral adjusters often (maybe my lever cap is too loose), and I like that little bit of clearance. All my transitionals are bobbed for some reason. I wonder why?


----------



## donwilwol

I just had my first tote rebreak. Maybe it was too dirty for the glue to hold? I'll probably try to make one.


----------



## WayneC

Dan, my point was more around picking up spare parts from junk planes. Even if the tote was broken, it would be worth picking up for a buck or two. I'm going to have to get one of those rasps.


----------



## Bertha

Oh yeah and Dan, I also tend to like the round Microplanes. If you take a skewed stroke, they rough out relatively well. I always tend to cut myself with them, though. But they're to be had at the big box stores, and convenience is pretty convenient.


----------



## Dcase

Al & Wayne - I too am a fan of the type 11's. I didn't even intend it to happen but almost all of the Stanley planes I have restored for my use are all the type 11 with the 3 dates and plain cap. I like the low knob a lot more then the higher ones.

I am also with you Al, I don't like the Stanley printed into the cap. Especially if its got the red background. I just don't like the look of it. I like just the plain metal cap.


----------



## Brit

You'd probably like these three (607, No.6 & No.5) then Al, patiently awaiting a little TLC when I have time.


----------



## Bertha

The 607 is EXACTLY what I dream of. Dreaming appropriate for this thread, clearly. She's a gorgeous beast.


----------



## donwilwol

what type of glue have you guys found works best for tote repairs?


----------



## Bertha

I use Titebond III, which is what I use for 99% of my projects. I never gave it much thought, though. I'm interested in hearing the answer to this question.


----------



## Dcase

Wayne, I know I do the same thing. I have bought a number of off brand planes off ebay for as low was a dollar and have got some good parts that way.

I always look for Wards Master planes on ebay. Most of the time they are really cheap with no other bids. I have three Wards Master planes and they have all had rosewood totes & knobs as well as the same brass nuts and wheel that you would find on the Stanley planes. I am sure these were made by Stanley and the only difference is the Wards Master name.

Don- I would just sand the old glue off and try and reglue it. You probably just didn't have a strong enough glue joint. I have used a small block plane to plane both of the gluing surfaces flat before the glue up also.

Here is a link to the Shinto Saw Rasp at woodcraft http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2082430/31190/9-Shinto-Saw-Rasp.aspx I think the price is rather good considering how useful this tool is… And I have only used it for one project so far


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I had seen you posts the Wards statement before, so I've been watching. No 99 cent Wards plane lately. I think you've created a market for them


----------



## Dcase

I usually use Titebond II and thats because thats what glue I usually use… I am sure any decent quality woodglue will work just fine. Titebond III has a weird smell to it. I like the sniff of just plain old wood glue.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

once again I just blink with the eye ,having a nap in the working time 
and you have turned this into a marathon read with resting spots to drool

I realy don´t hope the goal line is around the next corner ceep up the speed 

Dennis


----------



## Dcase

I had replied to this topic when it was first posted and I just never really looked at it since then. I had no idea it turned into a hand plane discussion page. I was reading through some of the past pages today and I felt like I had missed out so I figured I would charm in now.

So another plane question for you guys.. Do any of you have an old Keen Kutter plane? I just picked up a Keen Kutter KK5 (not the bedrock style) and was very surprised at the thickness of the blade and cap iron. I was wondering if this was the case with all of the Keen Kutter blades or just certain types? The blade is thick enough to be mistaken as a Hock blade. I got this plane for less then 15 dollars and a new Hock blade and breaker would probably run me around 70 or more. Sure I will have some work tuning and sharpening them but its nice to have another big thick blade for my tough work. I wonder if it will hold its edge longer then my stanley blades.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I've always avoided Keen Kutter planes but I can't give you a logical reason for it. I think I must have equated them with Handymans early in my collection. Does Patrick's Blood and Gore bash them? If so, that's probably my reason; because I took that as gospel in the early days. You deserve to be a captain of this thread, Dan. Stick around! Marcou and Sellers drop some gems of wisom here on occasion.


----------



## Dcase

Al, Keen Kutter was once partnered with Stanley and at that time the Keen Kutter planes had the BedRock frog design. They ended their partnership with Stanley and partnered up with Sargent? and at the planes were made the same style as the Sargent planes. The BedRock style Keen Kutter planes seem to be well valued as I have seen them go on ebay for decent amounts. The later designs have little value and thats the style I got! lol

The Keen Kutter plane I have looks like any other decent quality plane. Its def above the level of a Handyman.

The plane itself does not stand out its the thickness of the blade that caught my attn. If all the keen kutter planes have these blades then I may look for some more to buy. The thicker blades and breakers would make great replacements for some of my poor shape blades. Also wouldn't have the expense of buying new ones.


----------



## WayneC

On the Keen Kutters I belive the single K (e.g. K5 vs. KK5) are bedrock style. I also belive they are pre-square side models. I have handled a number of them, but never purchased one. It is kind of a how many of the same model plane do you have before you become a collector and have thousands of wonderful tools collecting dust discussions. Pretty much when I have seen them they were redundant to what I already had. I would suggest cleaning up the plane and trying the blade that came with it. You can decide from there.

Also, my theory on Hock blades, is the blades are permanent members of my shop. Planes are blade holders and are more temporary. I am getting blades for each plane size that I am using and purpose. (e.g. you could have a blade for a #5 sharpened for smoothing and one for scrubbing). As I upgrade planes, the blades go into the upgrade plane. I save the original blades and label them so I know where they came from originally.

I am going good working old stanley to type 11 to bedrock or LN. By the time I retire, I expect to have a full set of quality hand tools. Kind of a dollar cost average thing.

Anyone else given this any thought?


----------



## Dcase

Oh and I recall seeing any Keen Kutter bashing on Blood & Gore but like you said you cant take that as the gospel. I am like you, when I first got into planes his site was one of the first I came across and if he said something was cheap or junk I did to. After time I started to get my own opinions on planes and found them much different then some of his. He has a great site as a source of information on Stanley planes but people have to keep in mind that his opinions are based on his experiences and others may have better or worse experiences.


----------



## Bertha

We can all agree about the fibreboard planes, at least! there are now several sites that document the evolution of numbered planes, saws, etc. There are many more good sources now!


----------



## DaddyZ

WayneC - I Think all of us have the same Idea, But the grass is always greener !!!


----------



## Dcase

Wayne, I am also upgrading the blades on my most used planes. I can get the old ones back to shape but its such a long process and overall I think its better to have a thicker better quality blade. I only have one Hock blade and its one of their A2 steel blades. I have had a few issues sharpening it and the back required a decent amount of lapping. Its a great blade though.

I also have 3 Pinnacle blades and I seem to have had better luck with those. Woodcraft had and probably still has most of the Pinnacle blades on clearance.

I never had an interest in being a collector but I seem to keep buying planes that I all ready have. Ones I will never use either. So I guess I am a collector now.


----------



## Bertha

I've bought albums that I already own because after perusing the store, i can't find anything I like better. How's that for logic?! It's just one of those things.  al


----------



## Brit

What I don't like about the Hock blade is the squared off shape at the top. I just think it looks wrong on a Stanley. The Veritas blade/chipbreaker combo looks much nicer. The problem is I can't get the Veritas in England. I'd have to order it from Canada which makes it too expensive. I'm sure they both work equally well though.


----------



## WayneC

Anyone tried the IBC blades?

http://www.craftsmanstudio.com/html_p/CI!000.htm


----------



## Brit

The problem with the IBC Pinnacle blades is that they are more expensive and you have to file the mouth of the plane wider. You don't with the Hock or the Veritas.

At a recent hand tool event in the UK, I had the privilege of trying an IBC blade in the David Charlesworth's super tuned 5 1/2. I planed some hard maple and it cut like butter and took a .001" full width shaving. They are lovely blades, but once you widen the mouth, there's no going back.


----------



## WayneC

I noticed that there were mouth modification instructions. I have installed Hocks in quite a few planes and have never modified a plane to use them. I'm sure there are cases where modification would be needed, but I have yet to encounter one.

I bet the 5 1/2 was a real wonderful plane. I've had David's videos for quite a while. It would be nice to get to meet him and try his tools.


----------



## Dcase

Wayne, I have one of the IBC matched blade and breaker sets and its very high quality. I did a review of it on this site where I go into more detail but I will say here that its mass thickness makes planing any kind of wood a real breeze. I have it in my #4 and I really noticed it when I had to plane some curly maple. It cut shavings with no problem. It was 100 dollars for the set but for my smoothing plane I think its worth it to have the best blade I can get in it. I wouldn't buy these for my other planes.

Brit, IBC Pinnacle makes two kinds of blades. They have the matched set which is the blade and breaker and features Rob Cosmans name and they also make just single replacement blades that do not come with a breaker. The blade that is with the matched set is thicker then the other pinnacle blades and because of that and the thicker chip breaker you need to file the mouth. However just the single IBC Pinnacle blades require no filing of the mouth if you use them with the old chip breakers. Also the single Pinnacle blades are priced about the same as the premium Hock blades.

I have one Hock blade and also one Hock chip breaker. I had to file the mouth of my plane in order to fit this Hock blade and breaker. I don't know if it is because its both the blade and breaker or because its the A2 steel. But I have no problem filing the mouth.. There are plenty of bench planes out there and their value isn't so much that you cringe as you file the mouth wider. Your right though, there is no going back. So if you file the mouth be careful, I messed up on one of mine… opps


----------



## Brit

Thanks for the clarification Dan, very helpful.


----------



## NBeener

Haven't read through all 8,000 posts on this thread, but … if ANYBODY were to buy me THIS plane, I would TRULY be grateful, and would spread the word that the giftor was a kind, decent, generous, and valuable person:










Just PM me for my mailing address


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Dan, I had asked the question because the blade/chipbreaker set is on sale for $80 with free shipping. I plan to stick with Hocks. Later this summer I am planning a field trip to Hock Tools to check out the operations. They are located about 4 hours from here.


----------



## NBeener

Oh, yeah.

To prove my flexibility and graciousness, I'd also settle for one of these:










Same promise: I'll provide excellent public relations, and make YOUR name a HOUSEHOLD word (in AT LEAST one household) !


----------



## NBeener

One more.

IF-by ANY chance-I have EVER bad-mouthed you, in a public form, AND you were to buy me THIS plane … I would make a public retraction AND apology, declaring myself absolutely wrong in any judgments and aspersions I had made, at your expense:










Let's face it …. I've just made THREE GREAT offers-(your) money WELL spent !


----------



## mafe

Nbeener, I love you!
They are all planes I would put right on my lotto list!
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## mafe

Andy, look in your own waters, Ray Iles offers some wonderful premium blades, I just ordered three to try out on different sizes of planes.
I do have a soft spot for tools from England, ohh yes and axes from France, and perhaps also the beautiful saw I just bought from France, made by Peugeot, yes we talk the company that makes cars and the best pebber mills in the world… Help me! 
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## NBeener

Love is nice, *Mads*, but …. SHOULD I be standing by my mail box ??? ;-)


----------



## mafe

Niel, go back and make a good cup of coffee, relax and realize the answer is no…
But I would love to make your dream real.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit

Hey Neil, welcome to the party. If you do find some sucker to take you up on your VERY generous offer, I hope you've got a strong mailbox, 'cause that's a lot premium metal coming your way. LOL


----------



## Brit

Mads - yes Ray Iles blades were the ones I was going to go for. They're more in my price bracket.


----------



## mafe

;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I held my first keen kutter last weekend and I agree with you. This particular one was a #5, and I've got 3 #5s already, and it was in an antique shop and a little overpriced, but I would certainly put it in the "looks just like a Stanley" class. I'd buy it to use for sure.

I love the restoring of these old planes, but I have to confess, the looks of some of these new planes on this thread just makes my mouth water. I will probably never own most of them, but would sure like to hold a few of them just to see what they are like.


----------



## Bertha

I love bc for the marketable engineering. Some of their marking/measuring tools, i couldsider. the Star Trek engenieered project of late don't really to it for me. I little souless to me. 'But no doubts, fees of extreme engineerin.


----------



## Dcase

After talking about the different plane blades today I decided to spend my evening doing a little comparison with the blades I have.

I don't have one of those gizmos that tells you the exact thickness so the best I could do for now is a photo comparison. For this I have a Pinnacle blade from the matched set, a Hock A2 blade, a Keen Kutter blade and a standard sized blade which in this case I used a Fulton blade.

I was very surprised that the old Keen Kutter blade is actually thicker in mass then the hock blade and is almost the thickness of the Pinnacle blade.


----------



## mafe

Hi Dan,
To use the Pinnacle blade in a standard No 3-4-5 you will probaly need to open the mouth on the plane yes?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit

Mads, Dan answered that question in post #449 above.


----------



## Brit

Dan, I don't know if you were watching Paul Seller's thread entitled Planely Speaking, but when you have time you might like to read posts #5 to #35 where Paul discusses the thickness of plane blades among other things. It is food for thought. I wondered what your take on it would be having used a number of the thicker blades.


----------



## mook

I want to know why folk are bent on putting thicker blades into "ordinary" planes like Stanley and Record. 
A list of all the standard answers will not do. (Am not stirring, the ingredients must be bubbling first).


----------



## mook

Meanwhile here are pictures of more planes…..


----------



## Napoleon

Philip those planes makes me droll for real!!

Simply wonderfull


----------



## Brit

Philip, personally I am NOT bent on putting thicker irons in my Stanleys. Paul Seller's comments on this subject made perfect sense to me and I now cannot see the point in spending all that money to replace the thinner irons with thicker ones. My main reasons for not doing so are:

1. Craftsmen of old didn't see a need for thicker irons in order to produce wonderful furniture.
2. Cost.
3. Thinner irons take less time to sharpen.


----------



## Napoleon

Brit you got a good point there,but i must admit i really love a thick blade. Fells so good and "talk" to me 

I am considering to go to the "EUROPEAN WOODWORKING SHOW" in october in Essex.

Have any of you been there before ?


----------



## Brit

Napolean, I don't speak from many years of experience using hand planes. I'm new to it, but I think what Paul said makes sense. Since I am slowly restoring a few planes at the moment, I'm going to stick with the thinner blades and see how I get on.

If you do decide to go to the European Woodworking Show, let me know and I'll come too. It would be nice to meet you. If anyone else is interested, let us know. Dennis? Mads? Paul? Trevor? Anyone? I've never been to it yet, but Phil Edwards told me it was a good show.

I don't know how you would be travelling, but if you wanted to drive to the ferry, park your car and get the ferry across, I don't mind picking people up at the ferry terminal and driving you the rest of the way and taking you back there afterwards. It might work out cheaper for you.


----------



## racerglen

Andy, if Buck Brothers is still arround in London, they were handling Veritas product the last time I was there..
(way too long ago, and it'd be a shame if they have now folded )
But I have no idea of price diferentials, especialy with your V.A.T. ?


----------



## mook

Brit, I am pleased you aren't bent….
Those are good reasons not to go for thicker blades. I would change only if the steel on a substituted blade is superior to the conventional steel used.


----------



## mafe

Thank you Andy.


----------



## Napoleon

Brit that sounds wonderfull  anyway i think we take a plane course thats much faster for us since there is a very long way to the ferry from were i live,but it would be wery nice to meet you and grab a beer and see the show together 

I am pretty sure i am coming but i will soon find out 

Experience or not you made a good piont


----------



## Bertha

And to Marcou, I have indeed "mouthed" a Stanley bench to acommodate a thicker iron. I didn't feel good about it but it was an older 35 with a Frankensteined transitional lever cap. The mouth is now minute but the lever cap doesn't fully span the distal chipbreaker. Probably a mistake, in retrospect.


----------



## DaddyZ

What is Inside ??


----------



## Brit

Racerglen - I've done some searching for Buck Brothers, but all I get is a three piece urban band by the same name and a construction company so I think they are long gone. I don't know of any other retailer stocking the Veritas blades and chipbreakers in the UK. I am going to stick with the original blades for now.


----------



## Bertha

Daddy Z, my guess? Planes!


----------



## RGtools

My two cents on the thick blades. For me they are easier to sharpen, if you hollow grind them, the bevel acts as its own sharpening jig. The thicker the blade the more solid this registration is. As far as any other benefit goes it's fairly negligible.


----------



## DaddyZ

We have a winner !!!



















The #7 vs the #96




























An Old #5 Bailey type 2(best guess)




























Just a sampling of my collection !!!


----------



## Dcase

My opinion on the blade thickness -

In my post above I didn't say whether or not I thought a thicker blade was better. I just found it interesting that the old vintage Keen Kutter blade was as thick or thicker then the modern age replacement irons.

The Keen Kutter blade I show in the pictures comes from a plane that was used by craftsman many years before the new "premium" blades were available. So I guess it can be said that Keen Kutter saw the need for a thicker blade and breaker long before the other companies. I just find that interesting is all.

As for my personal opinion, NO you don't need a thicker iron in your plane for it to cut well. Some of my planes do have new thicker irons but a lot of my planes still have the original blade and I have had great results from both new and old irons.

Why a thicker iron/breaker - I read Paul Seller's thoughts on thick irons and I have no where NEAR the experience that he has and that might be why I experience chatter sometimes. I am still new to hand planes and sharpening and guess what? I get chatter at times, I get tear out at times and I am always working harder at my skills so I can get less and less of that. With the Pinnacle blade and breaker I have never had it chatter and cant remember getting any tear out. The thickness of the blade and the extra weight that it adds helps greatly when working with a difficult grain pattern or harder wood. So I will go back to saying NO you don't need the thicker iron but for someone like me who is still developing their sharpening and using skills its nice to have the thicker iron.

As for the craftsman of the past - The Mayans knew of the Milky Way Galaxy LONG LONG before the telescope was ever invented. I can picture the Mayans chuckling as they see Galileo monkeying with his telescope. The Mayans didn't have the option to use a telescope but what if they did? The point of that example is that the craftsman of the past were always able to achieve great success with the tools that they had at the time. All through history that has been the case. The Mayans didn't need a telescope just like the old woodworkers didn't need power tools or thicker blades in their planes. I could go on about this all day but I think you see my point. Its not the past, there are new advancements in tools and although its been proven that great work can be done without these tools I don't see any thing wrong with using the new stuff available.

I am a big supporter of using hand tools and I in no way believe you need any fancy expensive tools to do great work. All I am saying is that there is nothing wrong with using the new stuff they have available and for many it will help them in their work.

Thats my little take on it.


----------



## WayneC

Phil, is it thicker or better quality? Better quality is more where I was headed. Oh, and how do you decide how think a blade to use in your planes?


----------



## donwilwol

I do not have a lot of hand plane experience either, but I would assume that blade thickness would handle differently for different people. Doesn't the same go for sharpening angles? A 27 degree thick blade may work better for me than someone else,in certain kinds of wood. We hold the plane different, angles different, press harder etc. I'm sure there is a guideline, but it would be suggestions only.

I still get chatter as well. Given time, I will play around with frog adjustment, blade angles, and how I hold the plane to figure out why. I really haven't gotten very far to date understanding, but I am finding myself grabbing a certain plane for a logical reason.


----------



## DaddyZ

No Harm Meant to anyone !! BUT I don't think the Engineers ( Old Days or current) thought about what thickness of metal was really the best for certain situations on Handplanes. They probably just used the best they could get thier hands on at the time.

As long as you can get a good edge on the blade the plane does all the work.


----------



## donwilwol

DaddyZ - why Blue?


----------



## DaddyZ

It just personalizes it a little more, It is supposed to be dark Blue but I sent my daughter to get the paint & thats what she came back with.

I figured If I am going to spend all the time to clean & rehab a plane why not give it my own touch.


----------



## Dcase

I forgot to say that it does take longer to sharpen the thicker blades but in defense to that they also hold their edge longer allowing you to go longer without re grinding your primary bevel. So you may actually end up spending more time sharpening the thinner blades then you do the thicker ones.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

very nice planes phillip 
the one in your hand on the second picture 
what kind of plane is that ….. seems to bee a cheiselplane

Dennis


----------



## mafe

Dan why should a thicker blade hold the edge longer?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

Mads I generally stick to stock irons. If I find one that's badly pitted, rather that waiting days on a period appropriate, I usually go the Hock route. I don't find the Hock ready to go "out of the box" as myself have even commented inappropriately on LN planes (which they aren't really). I wet grind a hollow out of the box, then flat grind with a jig on scary. I think what Dan might need is that you can repass several primary bevels with use, instead of restriking the primary. That's an "advantage" I can think of of the top of my head. I like v-logo irons that sometimes arrive in less-than-desirable sets. A hock is only an "upgrade" if your proper iron is bady gone. my 2c


----------



## DaddyZ

Recap

Thickness of the blade - Longer sharpen time

So with the thicker blade you are in essence just grinding away all the 'extra' thickness just to get to the same bevel as is on the Thinner blades. IMHO the bevel is what determines the sharpness of the Blade along with the chemical makeup of the Steel or other material, the Thickness has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Dcase

Mads - I may not be correct but the thicker the blade the larger the primary bevel ? With a larger or should I say wider? primary bevel you should be able to hone more times then a standard blade before regrinding the primary..

I was wrong if I said a thicker blade holds an edge longer. However some of the premium after market blades are advertised to hold an edge longer due to the type of steel that it is. So those blades may hold an edge longer but not all thicker blades will.

Another thought on blade thickness I just had. I remembered reading this from Patrick's Blood and Gore web site

"Rarely, and I do mean rarely, you might find an bench plane with a strange iron in it. It looks as if someone screwed a razor blade onto the cutting edge of the normal iron. If you see this, sell the iron to a collector, and find yourself a replacement. What you have is another one of Stanley's boneheaded ideas - "Ready Edge Blades." This was Stanley's attempt to make the life of the workman easier. Whenever the plane's cutter dulled, he could pull out a new one and screw it onto the holder. This dreadful idea came in 1 3/4", 2", and 2 3/8" widths, and, fortunately, only lasted a short time during the late-1920's to the early 1930's."

I have also seen small block planes at the hardware store that feature a razor blade as the cutter. Now if blade thickness did not make a difference and the cutting edge is all that matters then wouldn't the razor blades plane wood with the same ease and quality as a standard plane iron? I am sure a razor blade can take a fine shaving but any more then a see through shaving and its going to choke out on you. The more mass and more support that the blade has the less likely it will chatter or choke out…

I hope I am not coming off like I am arguing either… Just having fun discussing the pros and cons of the diff blades.


----------



## Dcase

DaddyZ- I agree with. Thickness has nothing to due with the sharpness of the blade. In my last post I use a razor blade as example. The thicker blade takes longer to sharpen but I am under the impression that due to the thickness you wont have to grind the primary as often as you would on a thin blade.

Also I own both thick and thin blades and I don't think for one sec that you can get a thicker blade sharper then a thinner or vise versa. My only opinion on the thick blades is that the added mass and weight add a lot of extra support for the cutting edge making it easier to plane difficult grain or really hard woods.


----------



## DaddyZ

Dan - Credit where is due

The Thicker the material the More Beef it has. but as for working or not, Have you ever used a razorblade to whittle with? Of course you have, so in essence it works just as well as a thicker Blade, if not better.

But yes More beef will be able to Hog More product. You don't cut down a TREE with your pocketknife.

Nice chatting gotta go for now


----------



## mafe

If you guys are REALLY interested in sharpening you can read these 70 pages:
http://www3.telus.net/BrentBeach/Sharpen/sitemap.html
Me I'm lazy and use a water grinder and leather wheel, but perhaps I should try the 3M paper again, since it seems to be such a fine winner…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Napoleon

Like i wrote a thick blade "talks" to me and i like it. If the thicker blade is better than a thin one i belive its because the thick one is made out of better steel 

Sharpening&thickness=religion


----------



## derosa

The main issue I would see with the razor blade versions is that in a hard wood it would seem to me that the blade would shatter from the force. 
I bought a hock blade thinking it would be better because it is thicker for my stanley no5. Without a doubt it was better to start with being sharper but I have quickly learned the technique to sharpening and find it only holds its edge a slight bit longer due I assume to material strengths since thicker makes no difference at the edge all angles being equal. The only benefit I saw from it was that I could sharpen both blades together and then only had to switch mid-way through flattening an end grain cutting board without having to take the time to sharpen it. Due to the extra thickness I nearly damaged the screw that holds it and the chip breaker together due to the screw being short. 
I will hold onto the blade for when I make my own plane later this summer and might by the matching chip breaker depending on the style of the plane. Personally I have found that once properly sharpened and set up that the stock plane blades don't result in any chatter and that's going through oak, maple, walnut, cherry, paduak and purpleheart. I know there are denser woods that will cause issues but I'm happy so far.


----------



## Dcase

Mads - I have gone through and read most all of the info on Brent Beach's site. I have learned so much from his pages and I have been using his method for about a year now. I do have a few things I do different but for the most part I pretty much follow the steps on his page.

Scary Sharp method is the first method of sharping that I used so I have pretty much stuck with it. I use the 3M paper that he recommends and I have had great results with it. Its not perfect though, I don't know that any method is. Its a little trickier then it seems getting the paper to stick flat on the glass or tile without any air bubbles. Even though I am very careful I will sometimes get a few bubbles under the paper. Sometimes I don't see them and when I am honing the blade will hit the bubble and cut through the paper. Its not a huge deal but sucks when it happens.


----------



## NANeanderthal

*NBeener*
I'm sure the BridgeCity block works great, but it looks like the terminators elbow. Just throws me off, but hey, I wouldn't kick it out of bed.
Now this mini Holtey, its something I would love to have


----------



## DaddyZ

Mads - My sharpening style is Bench grinder - Belt Sander - &maybe (if I feel like it a whetstone)

As far as sharpening If it cuts it is sharp, Odd Thoughts considering I was also once a meatcutter, but oh well.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nbeener - That is sure sweet Looking, Very cool

So far this thread has some of the coolest planes I have ever seen on it !!!


----------



## mafe

Dan I love a real discussion, so do not worry I'm a big smile here.
I think we can agree there tend to be too much religion in the blade and sharpeneing discussions, and people have a really funny tendence to belive the system, plane or blade they use are the 'best'... I have no Idea if what I have is better, this is why I am here. If I knew what was best what is there to talk about? Laugh. I think doubt is a really important part of beeing human, it is why we are able to progress.
So lord save me from those who have stopped searching.
- If I wanted 'ready out of the box' I would but the stuff I need not make it, so my advice for those who search for that is Ikea, a part of why woodworking is interesting is that we are able to experiment and find out what we prefere. I think what many people today look for is acually the razorblade version that never worked, this is why a big lot of expensive planes are sold, and poor guys who spend big money on a plane and then don't know what to do when it need to be sharpened or tuned, since it only stay 'ready out of the box' for a while…
But I do have a huge respect for those who have the balls to say 'I love this blade, or this plane, this is why I bought it' this is feelings and something I have always respected, but they should not be mixed with reality and facts unless they are clearly spoken.
I like most are full of doubt, so I try to understand try to experiment, try to listen to others and not belive my product or way are better. That is why I just ordered some thicker blades and the no 4 1/2 plane, not because I know better, not because I belive it will be better, but because I am willing to listen and try to learn, try, learn, listen, experiment and let others do the same, this is what it is all about.
At least that is what I personally feel.
Yes; sorry, I can feel it shines through I am really tired of people who cant respect that what is good for them is not acually the best for others, and that we dont need to agree, that this planet have plenty of space for belivers in different ways, different brands, it is the owners that try and make it religion.
Thank you for your open mind, and that you are one of those who try to learn and listen.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

Dan, just before I go to sleep.
Pls make a blog of sharpening, I think that would be a really interesting one.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

dito that!


----------



## RGtools

Dan and Mads. It's discussions like this that make me keep coming back.

For me hollow grinding takes longer and can have it hazards (sparks and overheating blades) but the trade off is I don't have to use jigs on most of my blades. The thinner blades get the same side clamping treatment as shown below as it prevents my from having to regrind as often. I like using the method that feels right. Sometimes that makes me a walking contradiction and I am ok with that.

As far as sharpening goes. I took this one a LONG time ago before I learned most of my freehand techniques.

http://www.facebook.com/v/465426320228


----------



## Dcase

Mads - I am comfortable with my restoration ability but I am far from comfortable with my sharpening methods. I don't think a blog now would be all that much. I pretty much follow what is on Bret Beaches web site. The only real difference in my process is I grind my primary bevel with sandpaper on glass rather then a stone like Bret uses on his site. I guess my blog would be a link to that site because I would just be repeating what is on his site.

However I may do a blog about blade thickness. The 4 blades I posted pics of earlier are all different in thickness and I really want to know for myself how much difference the thickness actually makes. I think that would be a much more interesting blog because I don't think I have come across a real study on that topic.


----------



## mook

Wayne asked "Phil, is it thicker or better quality? Better quality is more where I was headed. Oh, and how do you decide how think a blade to use in your planes?".

I think for Stanley type planes one benefits by substituting a blade of better quality ie edge holding ability. The rest of the plane is hardly designed so as to benefit from using a thicker blade. The standard thickness is ideal and once you have eliminated the rest of the shortcomings as far as possible you reach its limitations. 
Filing the mouth to accommodate a thicker blade could in some cases produce a benefit in the form of a smoother wood surface -as proper filing would produce a crisp sharp leading edge of the mouth.
The blade thickness I use in my own planes was decided for me: the first plane I made was designed to take the Veritas blades which I had on the two Lee Valley planes I have. The other deciding factor is the stock for making these blades comes in standard thickness-I use 5mm stock and if you measure a Lee valley blade it is around 4.8something mm thick - so after heat treatment I have minimal steel to surface grind-something like .008". (heat treatment is done by a professional company here so distortion in any of the steel types I use is negligible).
The next standard thickness relevant to me is 4mm and I am thinking about using this thinner steel for my smaller planes especially the bevel down ones so that the mouth opening is not so big.


----------



## mafe

Dan, I will make one, a place where people can share there ways. 
Clever words Phillip. 
I do like the idea of having 2-3 blades for your plane not just to adjust the angle of attack but also the mouth opening now we start to het somewhere. Ofcourse for those who don't allready have a smoother, they can buy a Veritas smoother since Veritas were so intelligent to put a adjustable mouth… Me I and the LN guys are stucked with a grin that cant change…
RG, that video have two problems, you speak to low and you are too far away so we cant really see what you do. But my fionce and a I did smile this morning looking at it, and now I hope she stay with me… Big smile.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

I'd love to see a similar thread on sharpening. I like the theory of grinding the hollow bevel, but I have a Makita Horizontal Wheel Wet Blade Sharpener that works very well. I tend to overheat the blade on a grinder no matter how careful I am. I am a bit inpatient and the water grinder offsets my shortcomings. I then go to a 4000/8000 combination water stone with a $10 angle guide. It works but I would love to improve the process without breaking the bank.


----------



## mook

Don, are you dressing your bench grinder wheels? If so, with what?


----------



## mafe

Hi guys,
I made this blog for the conversation, so we can gather all the info.

*What is your favorite iron and sharpening method AND why?*
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/23638

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RGtools

Your right on both counts Mads. Like I said I took that video a long time ago and have improved my presentation skills since then. I still have further to go though. Maybe I'll do a video update and hop in to your sharping blog.

Congrats on the engagement.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't dress the grinder wheels. It sounds like I should. What shoulkd I use.


----------



## Bertha

This is a fantastic discussion. I buy Hock for the same reason I wear women's underpants: it just looks cool. Aside from having to loosen my levercap screw to accommodate the fatboys, I don't sense any handling difference. The edge-holding variety isn't a big selling point for me because I can touch a thin iron up quicky.

I'm hoping for a little feedback about the giant chipbreakers, though. Have you ever run into that Stanley chipbreaker that someone's clearly used as a straight-slot screwdriver? I sure have. I like fat chipbreakers more than I like fat irons.


----------



## Dcase

Al, women's underpants do look cool. Us men get stuck with boring looking boxers or briefs… But thats another story.

I really like the new after market thick chipbreakers. What I like about them is that they sit flat on the blade. With a bevel at the end like a blade. I haven't done any real testing but better support for the blade cant be a bad thing. Also I am sure we have all run into an old chipbreaker that was bent, twisted and was no where near flat on the blade when attached. You try using them and little chips and splinters get clogged between the breaker and blade. They are just so thin and easy to bend. I know they can be tuned and I have tuned them up up on my planes by flattening the back so it sits flat at the cutting edge and also grinding a bevel on the front at the cutting edge. Once tuned I find the old ones work fine but sometimes its just easier to have a new one. After spending hours on an old blade only to realize you have to do it over again for the breaker is sometimes dreadful.


----------



## Bertha

Boy can I hear that song you're singing. Many of mine look like someone's tried to pry them back into shape. If they're not gorgeous, I replace them with modern ones. There's nothing worth that getting a pesky seed between your teeth; nothing except shavings prying up your chipbreaker! Having to stop, unscrew your chipbreaker, clear it, retighten it, cut yourself setting it, putting it all back in the plane, readjusting the lateral, etc., etc. It's one of my biggest gripes in planing. However, with the fat boys properly tightened, nothing gets in between him and his lady.

I'm sure you can rehab even the worst chipbreaker, but it's worth $40 to me not to 

This is probably why I bought the Hocks I have. And even if it doesn't affect function one iota, they're just so attractive sitting together. Like a match made on Match.com.


----------



## Dcase

A picture of me with my babies. I like to just throw my #3 up on my shoulder and hold it like a phone as I work around the shop


----------



## donwilwol

that makes me think of a great marketing idea. A cell phone that looks like a #3.


----------



## Bertha

Great shot, Dan! Ain't it grand! One of us needs to modify a circle plane as an infill telephone. "Hello, Stanley speaking". If they weren't so darn expensive, I'd do it for the lulz.


----------



## Dcase

haha… At the time I took this picture I wanted to have a photo with me and all of the planes I did a full restoration on. I figured it would be neat if I could somehow hold all of them at the same time. I tried squeezing the number 3 into one of my hands but it fit on my shoulder a lot better.


----------



## Bertha

Time to post some pics for drool material. Let's do some dreaming, ladies and gents:

Fellow Lumberjock Figured Walnut Krenov; reputation points for those who know the member.










NorrisA5









Henley thumb









NorrisA1









Spiers









Mathieson


----------



## donwilwol

and Dan, fortunately for us, you left the cool underwear covered!


----------



## Bertha

Edit: because I just saw DW's planes. Niiiiiiiiiiiiice, brother! Loving those transitionals, too!

Interesting discussion over here

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27490#reply-288149

about BedRocks being over-rated. Breath deeply a few times before you go over there, Andy.


----------



## mafe

Dan that is the most wonderful picture!
Just wish you were also in those womens underware…
Big laugh my friend,
Mads


----------



## RGtools

It's obvious I missed something.


----------



## WayneC

Bertha's bloomers


----------



## Bertha

It appears that I am the official women's underwear wearing woodworker spokesperson. Gladly accepted. Pics tomorrow


----------



## Bertha

I was going to post a product review, but here's better. Andy recommended a rough replacement handle vendor a day or so ago. Remember that? I remember it but I can't find the discussion here. Anyway, I've already received my custom #8 rear and knob, talk about fast shipping!

Here's how they came, nicely packed, and in apparent walnut.

















Fine quality, gentlepeople, taken to around 180, I'd guess. Now for the fit:










Knob's dead-on:










Tote's dead on:









But do they fit? Dan, you and I know this part well 










Dead-on, I mean dead on. You can see my planned self-cut rear and front in a few of these photos. It's rosewood, of course, and more expensive and true-to-form; but for a user, I can't recommend Andy's guy enough. All for less than $35 including shipping. I can't imagine he'd resist me posting it here, so off the return address:

Obermire Designs, California. I found him quickly on E-bay with Andy's direction. Highly recommend.

I won't give the full address out of respect for the craftsman's privacy, but you'll find him easily on Ebay.


----------



## Bertha

Reputation points for the person who spots the vintage non-woodworking tool


----------



## Dennisgrosen

do you meen the wrence in the third picture …. LOL

Dennis


----------



## WayneC

Looks nice. Also on your broken tote, you can repair the tote. I've seen processes for that on the web.


----------



## RGtools

Bertha thanks for the recommend. I love the last picture with the backdrop of one of my favorite woodworking books ever. Would you agree that it's the missing manual to handplanes?

Where are the pics you promised yesterday?

"It appears that I am the official women's underwear wearing woodworker spokesperson. Gladly accepted. Pics tomorrow "

On second thought..skip it…show me the planes.


----------



## WayneC

+1 for the vote on the planes… : ^ )


----------



## Brit

Well as the Motown classic says Al, "He used to be my guy". Now he's yours too. Glad you're happy with your purchase. I think I'm going to round the sides of my totes a bit more like the older Stanley totes and take them to a finer grit before I finish them.


----------



## donwilwol

Its post 404 if any body else is looking.


----------



## WayneC

Which link Don?


----------



## Bertha

I'm just back from a tool gloat; no planes, so I'll probably post it over in handles. I do have an unusual shaper that screams to have a gorgeous handle meade. I'll need great input. Got a sweet saw set an a handfull of Disttons. I'll post the saws in Paul's plane handle site & the other missmash here. Al


----------



## WayneC

Sounds like a successful hunt. Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## donwilwol

The instructions to find the guy on ebay is on this thread post 404


----------



## WayneC

Try this url to see what he is selling on ebay

http://shop.ebay.com/nicobie/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=50

his email is [email protected]


----------



## Bertha

It's got a beechy look raw,like a lowly LN but they're genurine good pieces of work. I'm guessing a soak in BLO, wax, and that's it.


----------



## Bertha

More plane stuff, my friends. An unusual discovery with endless potential:



















Labeled as such:

I'm getting application errors; it appears "Deering" and an attractive stamp.


----------



## Bertha

Anyone catch that Freudian slip earlier, "meade"? lol. RG, that book is a gem, a precious gem.


----------



## Bertha

Rep points for Dennis! Do you know who makes this original leather-handled pipe wrench?


----------



## Dennisgrosen

nop … lol
but stanley cuold be a gess


----------



## Brit

Stillson?
Peck, Stow & Wilcox?
Ridgid?
Erie?
Billing Coe?


----------



## Brit

Al, I thought I'd post a picture of this pristine No.62 (priced at $445) as I know its one you crave. If I lived in the US, I'd buy this in a heartbeat. You don't see them that often and I've never seen one this good.










Its item No.39 over at John Zimmer's Antique Tools and it is still available at the time of posting this.


----------



## mafe

Wauuuu I smile, it is a beauty.
Bets thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mook

Item #39 is going for $445. How much is a Lie Nielsen version of this? And which is better? (I am asking as a user and not a magpie).( (.
And on further thoughts what about the Lee Valley low angle jack?


----------



## mafe

Philip I agree with you, if I did not love my vintage 62 and found it the most beautiful of my planes, I would with no doubt go for the Veritas, that plane is a 'sweetheart'.
(I got my old 62 in mint for 250 dollar so I do not complain for the price, I felt it was fair).
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

Wow, Andy, she's a beauty!
There's a similarly priced 10 there too:










To Phillip, the LN is around $250, $500 with all the trimmings

Low Angle Jack Plane
$245.00

Low Angle Jack Plane Set
$500.00
$60.00

Hot Dog for the Low Angle Jack Plane

90 degree blade for L-N Low Angle Jack Plane
$45.00

Lie-Nielsen No. 62 Replacement Blade
$40.00

Lie-Nielsen No. 62 Toothed Blade
$65.00

Plane Sock, Large
$9.00

I'm assuming the "kit" comes with everything:

Low Angle Jack Plane

Our Low Angle Jack Plane is based on the Stanley 62. It is a 14" (35.56cm) plane with a 2" (5.08cm) blade bedded at 12°. An adjustable shoe allows easy, precise adjustment of the mouth opening.

The body is made from fully stress relieved Ductile Iron castings. The blade is a hefty 3/16" (4.7mm) thick, ground razor sharp. Adjustment is very positive with a knurled Stainless Steel captive nut. The cap iron is Bronze, the knob and handle are hand-finished Cherry.

This is an outstanding plane. The low angle blade set with the bevel up (making this technically a block plane) was originally designed for end grain work. Our massive blade makes for very smooth cutting on end or long grain and figured woods. The blade is shipped with a 25° flat bevel. Using higher angles up to 40° gives excellent results on difficult grain. This can easily be done by honing a small secondary bevel at the higher angle. An extra blade on hand prepared this way is very handy.

The generous handle is hand-shaped for a comfortable grip. The soles are ground dead flat. Design and workmanship combine to make a tool that will be a pleasure to own and use every day for years to come.

Some People like to use our Low Angle Jack for shooting. Our new 'Hot Dog' attachment will make this technique much more comfortable.

Toothed blades for Block Planes and Bench Planes have small chisel-like teeth .030" (.762mm) wide, and spaced .030" apart. They are used for heavy stock removal in difficult grain. Follow with a fine-set Smoothing Plane. To view a video demonstrating the use of toothed blades, click here.

LOW ANGLE JACK PLANE SET
Our Low Angle Jack Plane Set offers you everything you need to for a variety of woodworking tasks, from heavy stock removal, to scraping, smoothing, shooting and everything else our Low Angle Jack Plane is known for. The set includes:
A Low Angle Jack Plane
50 Deg Micro-Bevel Blade
Toothed Blade
90 Degree Scraper Blade
The Hot Dog Attachment
A Leather Blade Wallet
A Large Plane Sock
An Instructional DVD
Plans for a Shooting Board

The Lie-Nielsen Low Angle Jack Plane is based on the Stanley No. 62, one of the three large format low angle block planes that Stanley made. At 14" long, the No. 62 was the largest. It was produced between 1905 and 1942*. It is often referred to as a butcher's block plane, giving you an idea of one use it was designed for. It features an adjustable mouth and a 12° blade angle in a full-size bench plane scale. The 62 is useful in a wide variety of jobs, from rough work to smoothing, and our version with the 3/16" blade and heavy Ductile Iron body casting is an outstanding performer.

For the best finishes, use a very sharp blade set to take a fine cut. The mouth opening should be no larger than necessary to pass the chip. When you want to cut more aggressively, open the mouth more and advance the blade for a deeper cut. For best results on end grain, set the blade and mouth fine.

Geometry: The blade sits in the body at 12°; it comes with a 25° flat ground bevel, making the included cutting angle 37°.









Blade Sharpening: The blade comes ready to use. Slight additional honing will increase performance. A secondary bevel of up to 5 degrees helps achieve a razor edge quickly. This also improves edge life in hardwoods. For more information on advanced sharpening techniques we suggest David Charlesworth's DVD Hand Tool Techniques: Plane Sharpening.

Mouth Adjustment: Hold the tool in one hand and loosen the front knob about 1/4 turn. Adjust with the brass lever. Tighten the knob again firmly, but do not overtighten.

Blade Adjustment: Blade adjustment is simple, direct and positive. Hold the tool in one hand with your thumb on the cap. Loosen the cap iron thumbscrew all the way, then tighten slightly until there is a little resistance. Adjust depth of cut with the stainless steel nut. Sight down the base of the tool from the front, and judge depth and squareness of blade by the thin dark line of the blade showing against the sole as it protrudes. When you are done, snug the cap thumbscrew. Do not overtighten. Make sure the mouth is adequately open before advancing the blade to avoid damaging the edge.

Lateral Adjustment: The Low Angle Jack Plane intentionally has very little lateral adjustment of the blade. This is an advantage. As you adjust the blade, it will track squarely with the sole. The disadvantage is that you must sharpen the blade square. Today there are many good jigs on the market that make this easy to do. If you find that you don't like this feature, you can grind the blade narrower to give more lateral play.

Materials: The body is cast from Ductile Iron, a very strong alloy that will take a lot of abuse. These castings are fully stress-relieved, a process that removes inherent stresses and ensures that the tool will remain flat and true. The cap is Manganese Bronze. Other parts are Brass, Steel and Cherry.

The blade is 3/16" A-2 cryogenically treated Tool Steel, double tempered to Rockwell 60-62. 
Our heat treating technique ensures that the blade will take and hold a very fine edge for a long time. After heat treating, the blade is fully surface ground on the top, back, and cutting edge, giving a smooth, flat surface that will take a mirror finish very quickly. The thick blade provides solid 
chatter-free cutting.

Maintenance: The sole is ground flat to .0015" or less. Occasional hand lapping with fine wet/dry sandpaper (320 grit or higher) on a flat surface like a glass plate, will help remove dings and keep it true. The cap iron can be polished with any good brass polish, or allowed to patina with age and use. Occasionally, the tool should be disassembled, cleaned, and moving parts oiled. The blade should be kept lightly oiled to prevent rust, especially when the tool is not in use. We recommend Camellia Oil, a vegetable oil based product. It is non-toxic, odor-free and easy to use. Also, in our shop, we use a fine abrasive handblock to remove any light surface oxide from tool bodies and blades. Camellia Oil and abrasive handblocks are available from us.

Guarantee: Materials and workmanship are guaranteed for the life of your tool. Call for repairs or replacement parts. We are available for advice if you ever have a problem using your tool.

*John Walter, Antique and Collectible Stanley Tools: Guide to Identity and Value, Second Edition, The Tool Merchant, 1996.


----------



## Bertha

Not a handplane but since all the galoots hang out here, I also scored two bit braces and a handful of bits; one of which has an odd washer welded to it.










And another:



















I've been looking for wooden taps. I found this one, so the collection is on. Check out those tiny little anodized Craftsman thumb screwdrivers. New but very cool.










but this is what I'm most excited about (beware, the words "kick a$$" are said in this video):






Any suggestions appreciated. I'm thinking grinding station or disc sander.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

AAAAHH a motorized blockplane ….. sweet

Dennis


----------



## WayneC

BTW - I scored a 62 yesterday on ebay…. I will be watching the mailbox all week… Not perfect, but good enough.


----------



## WayneC

Al, props to the block plane that risked its life in the filming of your video. : ^ )


----------



## Napoleon

Bertha forget about the discsander and grinding station. Wont work,but send it to me then ill figure something out like a discsander or grindingstation


----------



## Bertha

Napolean, that certainly makes the most sense to one of up
I'm liking Wayne's buffing station more and more. However, I don't own a scrollsaw and there times where nothing else will do.


----------



## mafe

Congrat Wayne!


----------



## mochoa

Hey, I want to get that book by David Finck on Wood Planes. But I'm a cheap aas and don't want to pay $53. I can the old edition for $13 bucks. Is there a big difference? Is the new one worth $40 more?


----------



## WayneC

The old edition is good. I think there were some recient editions on Amazon for about $25 earlier today. I would just go for the $13 version personally.

Also, it looks like you can get one for $25 from David's web site. That one would be signed….

http://www.davidfinck.com/book.htm

His video is worth watching…


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Wayne, I've already made one krenov plane successfully. But, I'm assuming there is a lot of good info in there about other types of planes? Grooving Planes, rabbet planes etc…? Maybe I just have stuffitis and want to buy something.


----------



## WayneC

Hmmmm. Dunbar's book may be more up your alley…..

http://www.amazon.com/Restoring-Tuning-Using-Classic-Woodworking/dp/080696670X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1307317463&sr=1-1


----------



## RGtools

Hand tools their ways and workings by Aldren A Watson would be my vote there (top five woodworking books ever…according to me)

No info about other types of planes in David's book, but there is enough useful advice in his book on the use of planes that it is worth a read.


----------



## Bertha

Speaking of which, Mads, did you ever receive your book? The original. Like above, it's Krenov-heavy and only the quality of the photos have changed, from what I can tell.

How many of you can relate to me and my project drawere?










I've even elevated projects to the wall to force me to address them!


----------



## mafe

Hi Al,
Jubiduuuubiiiiduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu









I just read your post, and said to Caroline I will look in the mailbox and look what the postman brought me today!!!!









And man did I laugh! Caroline asked me to look at the name, and I saw what you have written - Al you are wonderful.
Not only do I thank you for this wonderful book you send me - thank you!
I also thank you for the wonderful pack with 'MaFe Vintage Architect', I will keep this and frame it - thank you.

Now I can't wait to sit in the sun and enjoy this wonderful book, to read and study all the stuff I should have known before I started making planes.

I thank you from my Vintage heart for this wonderful book.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

Ohhhh yes I can relate to the drawer of projects, I have also a bunch of projects waiting for my attention… But I guess that how it is when you have vintage blood…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RGtools

Can relate to the drawer. I put some of my restores right on my tool board next to my sharp tools to remind me what it would be like to be able to use them.

Mads, you are going to love that book.


----------



## Bertha

Jubiduuuubiiiiduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu for you, too, Mads! Denmark is now a tad bit smarter with that book in her borders. RG's right, you're going to love that book. I've got both the first and second editions; I far prefer the first.


----------



## donwilwol

I've been looking at that book for a while. I ordered it yesterday. You guys pushed me over the edge.


----------



## WayneC

It is a great book. Have a couple of versions of it as well. You can get a signed version for $25 from David's web site. Seems like there are supply issues at times on Amazon.

http://www.davidfinck.com/book.htm


----------



## Bertha

I got this book for Xmas. Talk about eyecandy. I allowed myself only a few pages per night, just to drag out the experience. It's absurdly wonderful.


----------



## Dcase

Hey I was not on here at all this weekend so I am just catching up on the weekend post.

So about a week ago I purchased a Stanley #2 off ebay. It cost me more then any of my other old planes so far and I probably shouldn't have spent the money I did but this plane collecting is a damn sickness and I needed a #2! I am now playing the waiting game as I wait for the mail man to bring it to me.

The #2 that I am getting is probably considered fair to poor condition. I am planning on giving it a full restoration. When I complete it I will post a blog on it.


----------



## Bertha

I don't own a two but both Mads and Wayne do, I think. Wayne has gone so far as a #1 and even a "real" 62. Mads, of course, has the real deal too. I literally had to make myself stop about a year ago. It's a powerful desire.


----------



## WayneC

Cool. Weekend before last I stopped at a street fair and there was a guy with 3 #1s. He was a tool dealer and so the prices were from $800 to $1200. I still had to fight the urge….lol I like the small planes, but am not sure they would ever get any use. Looking forward to seeing your restore.


----------



## WayneC

My #1 and #2 are LN planes, I figured I would go the "cheap" route on them…. lol
I have no defense on the #62. I had already gone the cheap route there as well, but I bought the Stanley anyway. Probably would do the same if I saw a well priced #1 or #2.


----------



## DaddyZ

Bertha - Just in case you did not know the Triangle shaped blade in Post # 546 is off an antique Hay Grass Cutter


----------



## Bertha

DaddyZ, are you serious?! Thank you so much for this! This is wonderful news to me. I was going to make some sort of scraper out of it but now I may try to restore it to it's original purpose. If you run across a picture of one, please share it here!



















this is the best I could find:


----------



## Bertha

Sometimes, I get sad when I can't discover a tool's history or when I can't afford a #1/#62, but then….........


----------



## donwilwol

actually these teeth are still in use today on many hay cutters. Here is what they would look like on a more modern machine.


----------



## DaddyZ

Bertha - just type in Pictures of McCormick Deering Sickle Mowers

Here are a few Pic's


----------



## Dcase

Wayne, I think what I paid for the Stanley #2 was a pretty decent price based on what I have seen other #2's sell for on ebay. I think my winning bid was 167.00 and when all said and done with shipping I think the grand total was 189.00.

Some parts of the plane looked rough though. Both the handle and front knob have breaks in them, there are some paint drops splattered here and there and it looked like the very back tip of the sole was broken off. Just behind where the handle bolt sits in.

It looked like a fun plane to restore and also I cant remember seeing a full restoration of a Stanley #2. I am sure people have done it but it cant be all that common. It wasn't so much money that I worry about its value. If I were to ever come across a #1 I think I would leave that one as is.


----------



## mafe

LOL Al, you are always good for a smile.
But yes it is wonderful to feel awsome once in a while! (Should happen more often…).
Caroline just left back for France, so I might get a little shop time this week.
I am on my way to physiotherapy to lay on a big plastic ball as a stranded turtle together with five other old idiots that have problems with the back and neck… Just so You can laugh a little also.
Tonight I will make a wonderful cup of coffee, lay on my bed and read in my new book.
I can't wait.
Thank you!
Mads


----------



## DaddyZ

Yep we all have the collecting Bug, Only cure is more stuff !!!


----------



## Bertha

Yep! me and DaddyZ have the chisel disease. Where can you find so much joy for under $20. You've got some nice ones there!

@Mads, I'm no stranger to PT and I know what you mean After one of my shoulder surgeries, I was in therapy in the same facility that the professional football players in the area used. There I was peddling away on my little hand bike while these 300 pound monsters were hobbling around with drains hanging out of their joints. I felt all too wimpy in those moments.


----------



## WayneC

Hey Mads you can come to Physical Therapy with me. I'm headed for an hour in the pool. Lots of folks there with back issues….

Sounds like a good deal on the #2 Dan. Looking forward to some photos.

Clean those up Daddy and they are no longer a collection… : ^ )


----------



## Bertha

Hey, while we're all here, where are y'all buying bandsaw blades? My saw takes a whopping 141 inch blade and it seems like I'm stuck with customs on a pretty popular saw (Rockwell 20"), which seems odd.

Since I'm in the plane page, my newest little friend is settling in


----------



## DaddyZ

Yep, A Witherby, Butcher, Buck Bros, Some Stanleys, & Even a Montogomery Ward

Haven't given more than $5 for any of them

WayneC - Been Working on it


----------



## Bertha

Time to make some socket chisel handles!


----------



## DaddyZ

Bertha - Sorry I haven't gotten a bandsaw yet, I am hoping to get one I can convert to a mill. Just haven't stumbled on one witha big enough throat capacity yet, for the right price !!


----------



## WayneC

Yeah, the right price always seems to be the issue.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice set of wood to use for Handles !!!


----------



## DaddyZ

Just a little something I have been working on in the meantime


----------



## Bertha

DaddyZ, sorry about your lack of a bandsaw. Looking for capacity? Well this should hurt your feelings then


----------



## DaddyZ

Yep I could throw a log on that there Dust maker !!!


----------



## Bertha

I just ordered an 11 foot+ 1 inch blade for it. Something just manly about having a 1 inch blade in your shop


----------



## Bertha

Just found an excellent write up on spokeshaves:

http://jeffpeachey.wordpress.com/2008/05/05/towards-a-type-study-of-stanley-151-spokeshaves/


----------



## Dennisgrosen

you guys are sick in the good way …. LOL
I can´t spend a few hours in a train with out being a nervewreck just thinking on how much more
you have added to this blog …. LOL
a good planebook if you want to learn more about wooden plane´s is Whelan´s book
about its historic , form and function .

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

Dennis is a genius:

Paperback: 128 pages 
Publisher: Astragal Pr; First Edition edition (May 1, 1996) 
Language: English 
ISBN-10: 1879335697 
ISBN-13: 978-1879335691 
Product Dimensions: 10.9×8.3×0.4 inches 
Shipping Weight: 13.6 ounces (View shipping rates and policies) 
Average Customer Review: 4.0 out of 5 stars See all reviews (1 customer review) 
1 Review 
5 star: (0) 
4 star: (1) < screw that dude
3 star: (0) 
2 star: (0) 
1 star: (0)

http://www.amazon.com/Making-Traditional-Wooden-Planes-Whelan/dp/1879335697


----------



## WayneC

My copy of Whelan should be arriving today. I actually ordered it last week. : ^ )

We must all be on the same wave length.


----------



## donwilwol

I know I really don't know what to look for, but I haven't had much luck finding chisels in the local flee markets. I've seen a few in antique shops, but they were a bit pricey. I do need to find some.


----------



## mochoa

That book by Whelan looks like what I've been looking for. Thanks Dennis, and thanks Bertha for the link.


----------



## mochoa

Just ordered my copy!


----------



## RGtools

I am salivating for my copy of "The Anarchists' Tool Chest", I can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## WayneC

Has it been released or did you pre-order?


----------



## RGtools

Released…ish. They are having trouble finding mailing boxes that are the right size.

http://www.lostartpress.com/product/a1aeb796-1199-45c3-b9ca-99acd1d22b1a.aspx

The version of Moxon sold here is worth buying a physical copy of, trust me.


----------



## WayneC

I think I got the Kindle version of Moxon. I will have to check.


----------



## mafe

Guys remember to make reviews of the books here when it is read.
That David Finck sure is a wonderful book, it also tels of sharpening even your chisels how to make and sharpen carving knifes and even jigs for your workbench. It is a must have if you start out in planemaking or in the workshop as such.
Thank you again Al. 
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

You got to hand it to the Schwartz, that's a very attractive looking book. It reminds me of another book I had in my youth, and who's name should not be spoken aloud in these times of ours.


----------



## RGtools

The leatherbound was offered and sold out before I had a chance (insert curse word of choice here)

Glad you are liking the book Mads, that is one of my favorites. At some point I need to post a review on the library of books I have.


----------



## WayneC

I have reviewed a number of books, though I do not belive I reviewed the making and mastering woodplanes. Another solid book is

http://www.amazon.com/Restoring-Tuning-Using-Classic-Woodworking/dp/080696670X


----------



## Dcase

I don't think I saw anyone else mention this book but I think you guys would enjoy it. The book is called "How to make Woodwork Tools" by Charles Hayward.

This is more of a magazine as its only 52 pages but there are some really cool plans on how to make planes and other tools. I like it because he gives a pretty good sketch and blueprint showing how to make the different tools. The book is older it was published during WWII and was only in paperback so I don't know if there are a lot of copies out there for sale. I actually have the book downloaded in PDF format and would be happy to email it to any of you that want it. Just let me know.

Here are just some of the tools he shows you how to make:

Adjustable Chamfer Plane, Edge Plane (Chisel plane), Adjustable Scraper plane, Compound Compass Plane, 3 different router planes, bow saw, framing saw, marking and measuring tools, shooting boards and more. Some neat stuff


----------



## mochoa

I want it!!! I'll send you a note with my email.


----------



## WayneC

I'll be sending you a note as well though I will have to check my books. I have several tool making books.


----------



## Bertha

Crap! I want the pdf, too. [email protected] Thanks, Dan. I've got a few toolmaking books at home; I'll have to snap some photos tonight. Dan, you're an electro-dude, aren't you? I'm going to finish my newest tank tonight. I'll share in my blog about electrolysis (which is of course to refurb "handplanes of my dreams", so appropriate here).


----------



## Dcase

Al, I am actually not an electrolysis user. I am pretty content with EvapoRust. I can pour the EvapoRust in a container or bucket and I can use it quite a few times before I have to replace it with new solution. I like the EvapoRust because its non toxic, I can get it on my hands and such with no worries. Another advantage of that is I have 3 young boys and they are often in the shop when I am in there. I would hate to have a bucket with the electrolysis going and have one of them reach into it.

Also with the EvapoRust I will pour some into little glass baby food jars and put the small parts and screws in those. That has been really helpful. The only real downside is that it is expensive. So far the cheapest I have found it is for 20 dollars a gallon at Tractor Supply Company. Harbor Freight charges 30 dollars for the gallon jug.

Its just nice to have a bucket of it sitting there that way anytime I have something I need to get the rust off I can just toss it in even if its just a few small screws and it only takes a few hours to remove minor rust. I only let it sit over night if the rust is heavy.


----------



## WayneC

I would second the endorsement of EvapoRust. I have also used citric acid. You can get it at home brewing supply companies.


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, what are you doing over at homebrew stores?  I used to brew professionally. I hear you, Dan, if I had kids, my shop would be a very different place indeed. I don't even let my dog loose in there. I hadn't considered a Tractor Supply for the evaporust. There are plenty of them around here, but no HF or woodcraft, etc. $20/gallon doesn't sound like a bad deal at all to me.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

even though there is many realy good books about planes and how to make them 
whelan´s must be the bible when it comes to be used as reference book in historic , form and function
though there is only drawings and not a single picture there is over a 1000 of them and made by
the author himself 
who wuold have gessed that using a pin to lock the wedge was the earlyest metode and that using the chick to lock the wedge is a later development , the earlyest know to that is from Norway 1248 or so
and from there spread down thruogh europe

he even has the plane from my comment no.310 covered in the book
here is what he writes

Another formused for cutting endgrain or miters is the SHOOTBOARD, MITER SHOOTING or
MITER BLOCK SHOOTING plane . this plane rest on its side (wich most be excactly square to the sole )
in a rabbet in the shootboard which control its motion . The workpiece is secured tothe board at a propper
angle …...............................................etc etc 
these had handles attached on its side rather than on its top of the stock most american makers offered simular planes . One version had two skewed irons in the stock and was listed as a PICTURE FRAME MITTER PLANE . Hammacher,Shlemmer(new york city 1896 ) offered the same plane under the name SHOOTING PLANE it was sold with a shootboard that had glasplate for the side of the pplane to ride upon .

yes you can find nearly every plane version in this book he pretty much cover it all 
sadly he hasn´t some of my mistery planes in it or simular

people who ordre it or just have one under way has something good to read and use in the future 

good luck with the book foks 
Dennis


----------



## mafe

If it is ok to post what is not just dreams, then this is my reality of wooden planes.
(Danish, English, Asian, French, South African, German).
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

For an example of the disease far advanced, refer to post #623 above


----------



## donwilwol

mads, your reality, our dreams.


----------



## mafe

It is called Madsness…
But am I wrong when I say this is bringing warmth to the eye and the heart?
There are something about these wood planes.
Smile,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen

is there realy Mads ….................................................. LOL


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice collection MADS !!! A lot of wood there

DonW - I have found a lot of my EQUIP at Farm Auctions


----------



## RGtools

Mads. I must visit your shop in my lifetime. And yest it does bring warmth…except to my wife who says I'm looking at porn.

Bertha you are a brewer as well…I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship. I love making stout.


----------



## mafe

My ohhh, she is right! Woodporn and Toolporn.
Laugh here.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

Stout is the nectar of the gods. Working as a professional brewer is quite different than homebrewing on a large scale. It kind of sucks the fun out of it. But a nice pilot, heavily malted and hopped, could be a glorious thing. Still, nothing tops the 5 gallon all grain mash homebrewed stout.


----------



## mook

Mads, in your post #623 which is the South African one and what wood is it made of?


----------



## mafe

Philip you can read about it here:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/38055
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dcase

Hey guys, check these bad boys out…









If you hurry you can get this set on ebay for less then 10 dollars. They are fantastic addition to any tool shop, feature SOLID plastic handles and are lightweight yet durable.


----------



## WayneC

Whoot! Is that real tin to go with the plastic?


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Dan you bad boy now I have to find my nerve pills and shake the rest of the night …......
what a night mare you have created ….. Brrrr

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol

wouldn't those pretty yellow handles look nice on that new 62? <snicker>


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

For those of you with $22,000 US, put that money to work.

An ivory plane for your viewing enjoyment…


----------



## ArlinEastman

All I know is the planes that individuals gave me sparked a great intrest. I love vintage (like cars) and would like to keep them original, however, things do wear out over several lifetimes.
Arlin


----------



## Bertha

Thank you for that ivory beauty, David. Dan, you're shameless; look at the iron on the block plane; screams quality


----------



## roman

The complete collection of Lee Neilson (spelling? )

The ultimate tools

I own one


----------



## roman

festool, albeit not a tecknically correct hand plane, thie hand planer is quicker but there is nothing like long, thin, crisp frshly cut shavings, thinner then paper and Phhhh, that smell. Nothing more graceful, truthful, then the statement of listening to one hit the ground…...................its Nirvana


----------



## Bertha

I got a No.8 in the cooker as we speak:


----------



## WayneC

I guess it deserves to make the post…. : ^ )


----------



## WayneC

This is pretty cool…

http://cgi.ebay.com/L-C-RODIERS-1879-PATENT-WAVY-BOTTOM-PLANE-LAFLIN-MFG-CO-/160601026823?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2564913107


----------



## Konquest

The really expensive infill planes are absolutely ridiculous. I check out all those sites and plan my order for the day I win the lotto. However, the ones that make me do a double take in terms of incredible finishes on some of the most crazy figured woods are the Sauer and Steiner planes. He has one that was made from damascus steel that I would probably cry if I saw in person.


----------



## Brit

I don't know. I go away for a few days to Denmark and it takes me 30 minutes just to catch up on this thread. It won't be long before we top 1000 posts at this rate. What have you started Bertha? This thread has got a momentum like no other. If it ever slows down, I think we should print it all out, throw in Mads thread called 'What is your favourite sharpening iron and method and why?' and publish the damn thing. It would become an authoritative work. We could call it 'Drool Tools' and when it sells like hot cakes, we can all get rich and buy some more planes. LOL


----------



## mafe

Hi Andy, you should have called! I am always ready with coffee. 
Konquest, that Sauer and Steiner are a beauty, I have a problem with many of the new since I feel the design part has been forgotten, the smooth lines the lust to touch it. This one have this secret desire. (Even I'm not a fan of Damascus on tools). 
Wayne, yes!
Al, I notice and enjoy the fishs on the wooden stick!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit

Mmmmmm Mad's coffee.

Looks like I'm going to be in Denmark every week (apart from when I'm on holiday) until at least February 2012, so there will be plenty of opportunities for us to meet up again Mads. It would be good to meet Dennis at some point too, although I know he lives further away. Let me settle into the project and find my feet and then we'll have to arrange another meet.

Take care my friend.


----------



## mafe

I look forward Andy, perhaps we could make a tour to the Vikinge museum in Roskilde if you have not been there, and then go and make some food at my place.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

I'm looking to buy a combination plane. I'm been looking at the 45. What should I watch for. Are there cheaper brands still made by stanley? I would say most of my work would be dado's to start with.


----------



## RGtools

Don, if you are just looking for a dado plane for carcase work, a 72 or 71 1/2 (router plane) might be a better fit. however if you are intending to make grooves for drawers then a 45 or a 50 will work very well. When it comes to buying a combo plane take a look at the aforementioned blood and gore site so you have a firm grasp on all the parts that need to be there. You can usually frankenstien a few 45s to make a working one if you need to but it's easier if you can just get one that has all the parts.

Congrats Wayne. That is a beautiful tool.


----------



## Bertha

Don W, Record also makes a quality combo. When hunting for 45's, you want one without cracks in the casting, of course. If you can find one with nickers, long/short rods, and a depth gauge, that's a bonus. Many sellers will farm out the little bits & then can get pricey. Whatever cutters you get is a bonus, of course. There's a guy that makes brand new 45 cutters somewhere on the web.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Don W :
if you don´t have the patience and want one now then go to the Old tools site 
http://www.oldtools.co.uk/
he has the Record multiplane no.405 and a Stanley no.50 and a sargent multiplane at the moment 
there is other tool dealers in U.K too you can look at

Andy :
didn´t you promise to call last time and not sneak in over the border …. 
I look forward to see you too and a visit to the museum as Mads say wuold be great too
and you are right about these guy´s we can´t turn the head for a moment with out they go beserk 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Bertha

I might be inclined to shop for blades first, then the plane to hold them I almost mentioned the #50 but Dennis helped me out.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

you are maybee right Bertha 
I did buy the 50 with cutters and I think it buying them with all the parts at once is the right thing to do
even though the price seems to be a little high …. but have to hunt down spareparts and cutters
can take a life time and I just don´t have that oppetunity …... LOL

Dennis


----------



## WayneC

Don, I am kicking myself for not buying a 45 I saw on ebay two days ago. Good condition, early, all accessories, 19 cutters…. $45 plus shipping buy it now


----------



## Dcase

This may be the best looking "cheap" plane I have seen. Its made by Grizzly.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, is the lateral adjuster pressed? If not, that's a very attractive plane.


----------



## Dcase

I have no idea. I was just browsing the Grizzly catalog the other day and saw they made planes. I thought the knob and tote were very nice. I am not sure if thats real brass or not either. They are really cheap and I am almost tempted to buy one just for the heck of it.


----------



## Bertha

It's a handsome plane, more like a Clifton than anything else. I suspect it's big box garbage, but I have really no way to justify that insult. Crimped/bent/stamped lateral adjusters are a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## WayneC

I think the real test would be the quality of the steel in the blade…


----------



## Bertha

^it looks a little wimpy from the photo, kind of thin and etched. Who knows.


----------



## Dcase

You guys were talking about the Stanley #62… Have any of you tried the new Stanley #62?









I have seen a number of reviews on the new premium Stanley planes and they don't seem to get any high praise but it sounds like the negatives are things that can be fixed by tuning the plane up.


----------



## Bertha

I've been tempted by this plane, Dan, but I've never handled one. I wasn't impressed with the "new" SW block plane but some people seem to like them. I think I'll stop with the new SW 750's and probably not buy the plane. It's a bit highly priced for a plane that'll need a lot of work.


----------



## Bertha

I think my #8 is sufficiently cooked!


----------



## Dcase

Al, some of the reviews I read on the new Stanley's really picked them apart by listing a lot of very minor issues that some may not even consider an issue. Once the blade is sharp I am sure the plane would work well. I have also been tempted to get this one.


----------



## WayneC

I've not played with it, though I think the Veritas is close in price and does get good review. I have the LN version of the plane and like it. I need to do some more playing around with them. Want to look at alternate blade angles, scraping option, etc.


----------



## Bertha

I don't trust the Stanley and don't like the looks of the Veritas. Shallow, I know. I'm I'm going to have to fool around with a plane that costs a couple hundred bucks, it'll be a vintage one. For my money, I'm going with the LN unless something magical happens.


----------



## mafe

http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideProduct.aspx?id=33326


----------



## Bertha

^like Mads says. $180 for something that needs a trip to the machine shop, slathered in glossy black enamel, I think I'll pass.

$65.00 more gets you the LN Jack. Throw in several hundred more for the whole kit.

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1247#


----------



## mafe

Veritas
http://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?p=23326


----------



## mafe

UPS


----------



## Bertha

^like Mads says. $180 for something that needs a trip to the machine shop, slathered in glossy black enamel, I think I'll pass.

$65.00 more gets you the LN Jack. Throw in several hundred more for the whole kit.

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1247#


----------



## WayneC

I'm wondering if th LN found it's way into Al's shopping cart yet. Alf (reviewer above) is a LJ member, I wish she would spend more time over here on this site.

I see the ebay plane handle guy is selling stanley style replacement totes for the Veritas.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Veritas-BU-Plane-Tote-Bubinga-Single-Bolt-Design-/110699166763?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c62f3c2b


----------



## Bertha

That guy was a really good recommendation. They are well crafted. I like the look of this veritas replacement. I like the round little nubbin anteroinferiorly.


----------



## Brit

So how did the No.8 turn out Al? Any chance of a picture? Did it remove the japanning as well as the rust?


----------



## Bertha

All will be revealed tonight, Andy. The japanning was a little thin to begin with, so we'll see. I haven't decided if I'll rejapan or not. We'll have to see how I feel tonight. A ton of goop came off that thing during its 24h+soak. I tend to time these soaks out of convenience, rather than science. I've left them in for a week or more before


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Dcase

Al, do you refinish by using Japan or do you use spray paint/enamel?

As for the new Stanley planes…

Has anyone used or heard anything about the new Stanley shoulder plane?


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I've done all before: 1) leave alone, 2) totally strip then leave alone, 3) bake Japan, and 4) Rustoleum Hammered. I kind of prefer leaving them alone but since this one's got brand new purchased knobs, I might hammerpaint using black. I'll have to see what my gut tells me when I assemble it, you know the routine.

As for the little shoulder, I like the stylings and it looks pretty robust. As you know, there's little room for sloppy machining or other error in a shoulder plane, so I wouldn't hold out too much hope for this little guy. Who knows, though. I'm going to buy a Record shoulder, that's my next metal shoulder.


----------



## Dcase

Found another gem on ebay!


----------



## Bertha

Ooooh, that's the 65mm "high knob" version with tote access screws! Very nice, Dan.

To people lurking who are interested in handplanes, Dan is joking!!!!! Do Not Buy!!!!!


----------



## donwilwol

that would be a disappointment.


----------



## Bertha

Even with the racing stripe rear tote, DW? Lol!


----------



## donwilwol

really…the guys on LJ's said it was good. High knobs, racing stripes. Maybe I need to push harder!


----------



## Dcase

Yes, you got it right Al, the very rare 65mm "high knob" version that has become a big collector item among tool collectors. Still has 100% red painting! Current price is 3.50 on ebay and it looks like you also get a mini block plane with the deal.

Is it bad that I am actually a tad bit tempted?


----------



## donwilwol

@Dan, I was pretty sure I read a bad review on the grizzly planes. One of the guys over on sawmill creek had this to say, "A Grizzly plane will work for what you want, if by "plane" you mean "doorstop."


----------



## donwilwol

guys….Dan needs an intervention.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I am sure that doorstop response was left just because it was a Grizzly plane. If you look at the plane you can tell its the Stanley Bailey style and with a sharp blade and some tuning I am sure the plane would be decent enough for more then a doorstop.

The plane I just posted a picture of a few min ago would make a much better doorstop.


----------



## donwilwol

yea, should have posted the link. http://www.sawmillcreek.org/archive/index.php/t-78495.html?s=416384fb2151fbf7781179cf112bed39

If you read the who thing, it doesn't sound promising. Of course you could always buy one, and if its bad sell it on ebay as a "already tuned" plane. I'm sure you could get it to be acceptable with enough tuning. I've bought other stuff from Grizzly with good resulyts.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

can´t some body make those planemakers disapear yellow , red and yellow ,red and blue , blue and pink
they look too nice 
to the yuongest generation and it wuold be sad if thats what they will try to use first time

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol

its easy to get distracted by the bright and shiny objects.


----------



## Brit

Dan that last one with the yellow/black tote looks like the joystick off of a computer game.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I wouldn't expect much of the Grizzly plane as far as quality. I guess I was more surprised at the way it looks. Most cheap planes you can look at them and tell right away that they are cheap. The Grizzly plane appears to have nice hardwood knob and handle, possibly brass wheel and screws and just looks sharp for a cheap plane. I know looks make no difference when it comes to using the plane but it did help catch my eye for a min. Cant really loose out when you can get one for less then 40 dollars. I think their cheapest is under 30.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, hope I didn't sound condescending. You are right, for the price for a new plane they don't look bad. I suppose if I was looking for a cheap, new plane, this would be it. Something to throw in a truck tool box and use as needed.


----------



## Dcase

Don, no your fine, I just wanted to make it a point that I was only judging the looks of the plane. I almost want to buy one just to give it a try. If it sucks as a user it may look good just on the shelf.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I bet if you 1) trued the sole, 2) flattened the frog, 3) flattened the lever cap, and 4) put a new blade/chipbreaker (assuming the mouth isn't gaping), I bet it would perform quite well. Of course, you could do the same thing with a $40 Stanley As long as the bed angle's proper and the mouth isn't huge, I can't see why it couldn't do quite well as a user. I'm talking about the Grizzly here, of course. There's no helping that red/yellow piece of garbage.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I am sure Hock makes a blade specially designed to fit the 65mm tall knob version of the "Red" plane. I bet you wont be calling it garbage once I get my little red friend tricked out with a new blade! hahaha

ehhh… its been a long day. I needed a few laughs.


----------



## Bertha

And you Bondo those recesses in the sole, lol.

Get one of these badboys while you're at it. I actually own one and I debated pimping it out anti-Marcou style (MDF infill, new japaning, custom chipbreaker, etc.), then featuring it among my other planes, aggressively defending it (in jest) against any criticism


----------



## Dennisgrosen

that RB 5 is realy a bad thing can´t even be used as a doorstop
how do I know …. unfortunaly I owe one and its worse than chinajunk 
the only excuse I have is that its bought ten years before I joined L J

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Bertha pimp it as you say wuold be the joke of the year


----------



## Bertha

^you're making me consider it very strongly. I'll etch a sweetheart logo into the razor blade.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

yah and around it oakleafs and two sables … right LOL


----------



## mochoa

I feel a contest comming on. Who can pimp the best junk plane…


----------



## saddletramp

Bertha, I double dog dare ya.


----------



## Dcase

Mochoa, that is actually a neat idea. However I just came up with maybe an even better idea. A friendly competition on making hand planes. Anyone who wanted could do it, we could set a deadline and then when the day comes post them all to be judged. Could have them judged on more then one area such as best design, most creative/original, best user, etc etc… I am sure something like that would be rather fun and original for the site.

I also like the idea of who can make the best out of a junk plane or plane parts…

Wow so many ideas… I love it.


----------



## mochoa

If it happens I'm in. I have a bunch of ideas sparking too.


----------



## Bertha

I'm laughing so hard. It's on, but we have to set some boundaries. It has to be a plane so ridiculous that any handtool guy will immediately spot it as a jest; razorblade, etc. I will mail the illustrious RB5 anywhere in the World, given the best plan. I figure $5 for the plane; $50 for shipping; epicness for $55. I'm in. I like where you're going, Dan, with expert tuning and re-mod, even the worst POS can probably trump a LN. I'm feeling the "it's on" mode. This is the perfect thread to establish the challenge.


----------



## Bertha

Oh and fellas, my #8's out of the tank; frog's in; good times.


----------



## donwilwol

I have been fighting the urge to build a plane before my book by David Finck arrives. Today the urge got the best of me and I started cutting and gluing and gluing and cutting. Long story short, I now have a piece of beech firewood, semi resembling the form of a plane. I'm in, assuming the book arrives soon.


----------



## Bertha

Oh and fellas, my #8's out of the tank; frog's in; good times.

But there's an important component to the hilarity; you must acitvely defend your design.


----------



## RGtools

Handplanes of my nightmares.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

and it gets worser believe me RGtools :-(


----------



## Bertha

C'mon RG, you don't like a good razor plane? What's wrong with you?


----------



## mochoa

hold up though, are we saying it has to be a store bought piece of crap that we toon up or or we talking an MDF Plane with a Hock Blade in it. Or say popsicle stick plane with a stanley blade in it?

I like the plane from scrap idea better. Can we use a blade from another plane.

Or are we talking a usable plane that looks like a bear a la Heinz Tools?


----------



## donwilwol

i abosultley could not resist. I bid on this Wards Master


----------



## WayneC

Whoot!


----------



## Bertha

We can do whatever we want; this is the interwebz


----------



## Dcase

Don, I am willing to bet money that someone painted the handles red and if you win that plane and strip that paint off you may find some Rosewood! I have 3 Wards Master planes and so far all 3 have had the same brass parts as the Stanley planes and Rosewood knob and tote.

I have yet to make my own plane but have been wanting to for a while. I have thought about both making a wooden plane or taking my spare plane parts and throwing something together out of that. Doing a friendly plane making contest would get me moving on it!


----------



## WayneC

Here is a good one…

http://cgi.ebay.com/Jack-Plane-4-/280632757999?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4157040eef


----------



## Dennisgrosen

OOH I feel temted now Wayne ….. LOL

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, thats what I was counting on. I really don't need another #7 right now, but for a few buck???

Wayne, orange and black? Image what that baby would be with yellow handles. And that red plastic knob, oh so sexy!


----------



## RGtools

I have several razor planes inherited from gramps (dedicated machineofile, he once said that he kept his chisels dull so they would not cut him if he slipped). The one time I tried to use one I found they had a special feature….double sided razors…that can really only be adjusted by….pushing on the razor blade.

I think that the blood acquired on your work by this process adds a beautiful luster to your finished product.


----------



## Dcase

I was just in my local Harbor Freight store and they sell a plane thats marked #33 and it almost looks to me like its a #2 stanley sized plane. It was on sale so I almost got it just for the heck of it.

On another note I just got a couple planes in the mail today that I got off ebay. I got a another Stanley #6 and another #5. I know I have a problem because I have no idea why I bought these. I have more #5 planes then I know what to do with and I didn't need another #6. They are both in awful shape so I guess it will be a fun restoration project. They will have to wait a little bit though because I am currently restoring some old Stanley chisels, the ones with the yellow and blue plastic handles.


----------



## WayneC

Some one needs to be shot…. Or at least get some lashes with a wet noodle…










http://cgi.ebay.com/1895-Antique-STANLEY-BEDROCK-PLANE-No-607-CORRUGATED-/120736051926?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1c6df2d6


----------



## Bertha

Facepalm. Who does that to a bedrock?


----------



## WayneC

I would say the winner of the contest. One of the saddest things I have seen, poor plane.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## DaddyZ

OK so maybee I do NOT understand, That bedrock looks sad YES, but isn't that exactly what we all have done also. I mean do you restore planes or what?


----------



## Bertha

Daddyz's got a point. How much do they want for it. This mod may actually be in our favor


----------



## ArlinEastman

I like original, however, maybe he liked black and red?
NO me though, I would never cross paths with you guys. 
Arlin


----------



## Bertha

Arlin, we could paint one, post it and….

...if they like it, take credit for it.
...if they hate it, make fun of it alongside them.


----------



## Bertha

Not a bad idea. Or maybe some lead shot


----------



## WayneC

Just infil the bed with lead….

DaddyZ, I am pretty conservative in my restorations. That plane would be really pretty if it were not painted. Also, given make/model it would have had reasonable collector value.


----------



## donwilwol

a hot pink bedrock. Thats one way to distinguish your tools from the next guy. Nobodies picking up the wrong plane on that job site.

i don't care what your opinion is on restorations, that baby needs one.


----------



## WayneC

I would agree that the plane needs a serious restoration. My comment is that I think people sometimes are more agressive in their restorations than they need to be. If it is a real common plane, then do what ever. For example, do not destroy the original patina on an old Bedrock. You could seriously affect the resale value of the plane.

Something closer to this


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

May I sneak a couple of questions in here ?

Are the vintage Stanley "Made in England" planes different than USA planes ? are they more or less desirable ?

The Stanley planes with the blue or the burgundy color… are they not good ?

Finally, Is there a fix for the ones that have out of square mouths ?

Thanks for helping me learn.


----------



## donwilwol

I can answer one of your questions. The blue and the burgundy stanley's are newer and most I've seen are stanley handyman lines. They are ok, but not as good as the older Stanleys. I don't personally have any, but have tuned a few. It just takes a bit more TLC to get them right. Most don't have the frog adjustment screw. I know some older Stanley's didn't either, but the tolerance was better on the older stanleys. Most of the tote and knobs are not as nice either, but thats cosmetic.

As for the Made in England question, I was thinking of asking that one myself. I'll be interested to know that answer.

So far the only fix for the "out of square mouth" has been, make 'em a jack.


----------



## WayneC

I believe the made in england Stanleys were made starting in 1937. The earlier ones are good. Later ones not so good from a quality perspective. I would also question the quality of the steel in the later planes…

Which side of the mouth are you asking about? Front edge is a big issue, back not so much. You could file the mouth square. If your not able to adjust the mouth close to the front edge, you might be able to get away with installing a thicker premium blade such as a IBC, Hock or Lie-Nielson…


----------



## mafe

I have plenty of Made in England Stanley and plenty of Record planes that were also Made in England, these are as Wayne say of the same standards as Stanley as far as I can see, and the newer the worse in quality especially for the Stanleys… So for the old models the England models are just great as they say.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## patron

well al
i tried to read these
got to about 64

*thought this was a coffee shop*

but came back later
and caught the challenge

so here's my entry

















i may be the first
to take that challenge
but won't win any prizes

it will last a lifetime and beyond
as it is made of redwood


----------



## WayneC

Oh my David, the only way you could have made it better would have been to use a timber slick. I love it.


----------



## patron

i wish i owned one
and an adze too
when i win the lottery

it really needs to be heftier
and of hardwood

but i learned allot


----------



## ArlinEastman

I just bought a Antique Stanley #55 Multi-Plane for $250 here are the pictures



















I also have 2 plane given to me by an individual form The Stanley No.118 is a low angle block plane made for school shops. The sheet steel body is supposedly unbreakable,The other one is a Stanley 9 1/2. It is a standard angle plane


----------



## WayneC

Nice looking plane Arlin. If your looking for info on the 55 try this link

http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/combinationplanes.html


----------



## mafe

David,
This plane really is fresh, as I wrote 'the sufer plane' must be a prober name.
A combo of hand plane and chisel plane into one.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

Nice 55 Arlin, I love the rod holding details in th ebox.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Some dreams are nightmares, right ?

Its a stanley planer, but…


----------



## mafe

Buy one here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Stanley-electric-planer-Type-J5-model-N-/300531341270


----------



## donwilwol

David, your plane looks great. How does it work?

Arlin. Thats a fine looking stanley. I'm looking at a 45 or 55 myself. I'm looking in a different price range though.


----------



## Bertha

Wow! I have a lot to attend to here. 
But first, David, it's glorius!
The early Made In England Stanleys (especially the blocks) are great; very heavy castings; I'll be back!


----------



## mafe

Look at this Stanley no.9 cabinet maker's block plane:










That is one to fall dead over!
BEAUTIFUL, and now we can see a really old hot dog, that is funny.
It was sold for £650 / 1050 US
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280688024226&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

For discussion: I have a plane acting up; it's adjuster has lost its adusting. I'd like to discuss the virtues of two popular block planes. I'd been putting it back on the shelf and choosing another for a while now; tonight, I examined the cause. Does anyone here think this adjuster is "aftermarket"? It looks a little suspect and it's not grabbing the iron grooves (I'm talking about the standard angle).





































I put mine to work last night fixing up a wooden scene for a colleague.



















And got my electrolyzed No.8 lever cap pimped to the max:










I have more to share but I can't tolerate this interface right now. Cursor jumping to and fro, images inserting into text, argghhhh! To the shop!


----------



## WayneC

Is the nut just run all the way to the top on the upper plane?


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, I should have qualiified this post; the inferior iron groove isn't properly engaging. The "engaging tabs" aren't registering; I need some education in the naming of parts. The "advancer" (what do we call this part formally) is beat down and not gripping the iron. It's rubbed out and dull. I definitely need a new one but I don't want to buy a knuckle for the part, and I'm (only a little bit) scared to manufacture my own.

August, it's a No.8; the frog is huge; just like my hands, feet, and corresponding genitalia 

Can we say "genitalia" here, seems pretty scientific.


----------



## Bertha

I haven't checked August, but will now. If it's you naked in front of your Sheldon, I will delete I flatten until I see "shiny" at reasonable contact points, the mouth being mandatory. I won't fret with some machinining gaps.










I'm including these for discussion:
brass parts in the drink:










Prepped for paint:










Painting (purists, guard your eyes):

These acetone-based parts sprayers are intriguing:










Dennis and Paul, this is for you; I have not intention of buying a new iron at this point.










OK, mask the non-machined surfaces: OMG this interface is telling me to abort; I mask with Gorilla duct tape (HI SPONSOR!). In actuality, ass-kissing not-withstanding, the "Gorilla" version of tape is on a whole different level of adhesiveness; good stuff; carry on/










David, I had no luck wiith your paint rec, though I made effort; this will be black Rustoleum Hammered; x2:

a









a


----------



## Bertha

dowels into holes; looked like brass on review; it's not.

Not to take credit for my own work, but that SW picture is screensaver worthy for the right dude


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Bertha, Sorry if I misled you. Were you unable to find it ? Or did you find it, try it and find it unworthy in some way ? Please let me know as I have used to on everything except a plane with stellar results.

Regards.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

DonW, I came across that electric plane and noted it was Stanley. As many have done on this threaded I posted the plane pic for show and tell, but do not own it. Nor will I likely. I have never seen one like that. It would seem to be too heavy for my needs. I'm sure it has its place… just not mine.

LOL I also do not own the ivory plane (nor will I) that i posted a pic of. Just adding variety to a great thread is all.

I can put both of the planes that I have owned for less than a week (Anant kamal 60 1/2 and Stanley 18 knuckle joint) in one pocket and would probably not even raise any eyebrows in public.

Translation: I am crawling, but I see everyone else walking… and a few running.


----------



## Bertha

David, this is "dreams"; no disclaimers necessary. I was unable to locate the desired product, and defaulted. W'e'll see.

I've got to dress the wheel, it deserves it:




























New edge, gents. 25, we'll work from there; brass in the tank; bed drying.

why am I not around?


----------



## mafe

I love the dog!
It's looking good Al.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

Tragedy.

Crying. I'm physically ill. I'm serious…

In real life, I…

Killed a Vintage No. 8 trying to peen down a broken lateral adjuster. Everything to the gills, frog flat, iron done, etc.

I can't even explain in words the disappointment. Given this and the electrolysis blog, I'm sure you believe me. I have no words for it.

Whatever pain this causes you, imagine me.


----------



## Bertha

Don't attempt this, apparently.



















For those of you that hate me here, now is the moment to seize. I'm at my weakest that I can remember.


----------



## Bertha

I'm sick, August. Sick.


----------



## Brit

Al that sucks man! Mig welding is the way to go now Al. You've really got nothing to loose. Send it to August.


----------



## Bertha

I'm too sick to even laugh with my friends. But thank you. I put in a ridiculous Ebay bid for an early frog; I'll get back on track in a few days.

Here's the thing, though…that plane was getting on well enough without me interfering. I made a big production about it, then I murdered it.

I'm going to try to get myself together enough to post the remainder of the restore. I'm so disgusted with myself that it's hard to describe. Dropping a brand new Sawstop out of the truck to its death would be better than this


----------



## Brit

Bertha, if your frog is like this, you can buy this early 608 frog at the following link for A$42 worldwide. Scroll to the bottom of the page.










http://www.hansbrunnertools.gil.com.au/parts4.htm


----------



## bubinga

Man !! That really sucks
I feel your pain, brother.
You can find another frog on eBay or some where


----------



## Bertha

I'm so sick, fellas. I didn't deserve that frog.


----------



## Bertha

And David, I was unable to "find" it, much less test it. In my current pity party, it's seems like a moot point. I will forever appreciate your recommendation, however, and I will locate some. Once found, I'll try not to snap it in half


----------



## Brit

Al take a look at the frog I posted above.

By the way, you've got me cacking myself now because the lateral lever is loose on my 607 and I was going to peen it.


----------



## Bertha

Don't do it, Andy! Let's let this exquisitely painful experience be one for the fully-transparent record books. P.S. It's been a couple of hours and I'm still physically ill.

I was prepped to brag about how I fore-go my fancy Foredom for a simple B&D Wizard in these instances.


----------



## mafe

Al, I will wear black!
Before you know it it will be only a memory and it will be back alive.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

I feel your pain. ebay is your friend.


----------



## RGtools

I know this is a small consolation but the plane is still useable. Your lateral adjuster is now a 2.5 oz hammer.

That really sucks man.


----------



## Bertha

It's tomorrow and I'm still sore.


----------



## donwilwol

ok Al, time for some tough love. Tell the plane your sorry, you'll fix it and move on. We'll follow you and the 8 to the bitter end. Lets see some shavings man.


----------



## Bertha

46Skew on Ebay right now in the $400's

http://cgi.ebay.com/Extra-Fine-STANLEY-No-46-Skewed-Plow-Plane-/330564393518?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf72c5a2e

Thanks DW.

I'm going to finish the plane today with the current frog. When my new one arrives, it'll be like it never happened. I also ordered a second set of blades for some angle trickery.


----------



## Bertha

Wow, nice 604.5, priced in the $600's

http://cgi.ebay.com/Phenomenal-STANLEY-No-605-1-4-Junior-Jack-Plane-/330564831037?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf733073d

I'd love to have that plane.


----------



## WayneC

This will not last long. 605 Bedrock for $85

http://cgi.ebay.com/STANLEY-BEDROCK-605-HAND-PLANE-NICE-ORIGINAL-W-EXTRAS-/270764551684?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0ad32e04


----------



## Bertha

For anyone that doesn't have a 5, act now!!!!
Your a gentleman and a scholar for sharing that one, Wayne.
All you freaks stay away from my #8 frog. I'm prepared to go to $200, so beware!!!


----------



## WayneC

I could not justify a second one…. Especially after buying the #62 last weekend. (picture for Al, he likes pictures)


----------



## Bertha

MMMMMmmmmmm, I'll take the one on the left There they sit in their majesty. It forces me to respect LN in this moment. What a gorgeous rendering he's done. The mouth adjuster always struck me as unnecessary but it sure is pretty. The lever cap looks a bit diminutive compared to the real deal. What a gorgeous pair, far more porn-ful than mammaries.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Berthaq:
I do do feel your pain…...........no wait that most be the hangover after last night 
but they just got worse after that picture :-(

Arlin:
nice score on the no.55 

Mads :
its sure a plane to drool over that no.9 but not the price 

Wayne:
a very nice pair … thank´s for showing

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

Mads, that miter is absurd. THAT is the desired patina, in my mind at least.


----------



## Bertha

OK, gents, the damage is done. It's behind me, pretend that it didn't happen and share the excitement with my plane friends:

100, 180, 220, 320, stop for the handles:










Wait for it…..










Patow!
Boy, we love that part.










....BLO….

Patow!


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, she's pretty:




























but can she hunt?


----------



## Brit

Well done Al. Is that just one coat of BLO on the knob and tote? Are you going to stop there or add more coats?


----------



## Bertha

NO! August, all credit for the handles goes to this guy:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180674608225&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Andy, thank you; I'm going to build the finish, BLO style. I usually shellac, but I'm not this time. I'll let you know how much she eats.


----------



## donwilwol

i think you've conquered the beast


----------



## WayneC

Well done.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

That's a super nice plane you got there, buddy. Never doubted you for a minute.

The movie "Super Eight" started this weekend. I hear it, too has a surprise ending. How the hell did you make that happen ? You and Spielberg go way back or somethin' ?


----------



## Bertha

David, I'm more "hangover II" knuckle dragger, but I appreciate your class elevation


----------



## ArlinEastman

I really like all the old hand tools. To bad more of them can not be saved.

Bertha - Sorry for the bad experience, now it is a learning thing. I can not wait until I make a thingamagig for cleaning up rust.

Arlin


----------



## WayneC

Anyone need any low angle block planes?

http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-TOOLS-Two-Sargent-Knuckle-Joint-Block-Planes-/380346958863?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588e72040f


----------



## RGtools

This weekend was very kind to me. 









Ohio tools jointer…sort of. Auburn Tool Company was a part of Ohio tool in the 1860s, this division was employed primarily by prison inmates, (Auburn penitentiary) in a working program.










This is one of those planes, remarkably well manufactured although I need to do some work on the iron to make allowances for the shrinkage that the plane has undergone over the years.










I also scored a really nice Disston, but that's another post.


----------



## WayneC

Looks like a nice Jointer. I got out yesterday to some antique stores, but did not get anything worth sharing. I did buy this strange little plane on ebay last night.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

WayneC, That looks more like an incense burner than a plane. That is cool.


----------



## donwilwol

Here is my score for the week end. I bought the 5 hp dust collector and pipe for $250. Sold my 2 hp today for $200. When dismantling the new dust collector, the dust drums where sitting on these:

















Figured I might as well clean up the one stuffed in the rafters of the motorcycle shed as well.










Gonna need to find some tools to fill 'em.


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, I think that horn could double as a nail puller!


----------



## mafe

Wonderful stuff guys.
RG that is a beauty.
Wayne, what a funny little fellow - a grease box?
Don, they will become wonderful.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

Lol. Actually the only tool I bought when I was out yesterday was an old nail puller…


----------



## ArlinEastman

I just bought this nice plane on ebay for $11.50

This wood bottomed Bailey Hand Plane # 27 plane was manufactured by the Stanley Rule and Level Company up until 1918, then discontinued. It is 15" long, and the cutter is 2 1/8" wide. There is a small chip missing from the top of the handle, and there are a few small cracks in the sole. It has all of its parts.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=270761374930&si=hyAA1uo%252FWN7RKQ7F%252BVSrgX%252BTtnY%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

can anyone tell me if it a jack plane or not?
Arlin


----------



## WayneC

Yes, at 15" it is a jack plane….


----------



## ArlinEastman

WayneC
I was checking everywhere to make sure it was a good price also or did I get killed again.
Arlin


----------



## WayneC

At $11.50 the price is about right. What are your plans for it?


----------



## ArlinEastman

I do not know if you new or not, but I am a disabled Vet and I just started having some vets out to learn how to do wood working. I just wanted a couple of old tools around for everyone to look at and talk about durning coffee.
I also want to label everything that I get with all the info I can get about the piece and display it also.
Arlin


----------



## WayneC

That sounds like a good use for it. I was aware of your status. Putting it back into use might require replacing the wood depending on the severity of the cracks and the condition of the plane's mouth.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks, I have been so involved with the military I did not do anything elso. So I start a new live in woodworking now.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Other than edge feelers and streamers (pink?), what more could one man ask for ?

This used to be a Stanley #101


----------



## WayneC

He does do a good job of engraving…


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

That he does, no doubt. Its just i was looking for one of these and kinda wanted it intact… sans adornment, you know.


----------



## WayneC

Try over here if your in a hurry…

http://www.shop.roseantiquetools.net/searchquick-submit.sc?keywords=stanley+101


----------



## ArlinEastman

This Lady calls herself Cloudy on another woodforum. When individuals were donating planes to me, 2 went to her to do her amazing works of Art on planes.
Her name is Ms Kennedy
and these are her sites.

http://www.catharinekennedy.com/ 
http://www.toolengraver.com/

I have never seen her equal. She must have been in metal engraving along time

There is another guy that flattens the soles of planes with his machinest stone. His site is http://www.tablesawtom.com Click on planes on the right side on the bottom of items he does

I do not know how to say it but, I have no oblgations toward them or are they relivitives. They just do nice work
Arlin


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

WayneC: Now WHY did you have to go and give me that site with all those old planes ? ;=)

Arlin: Ms. Kennedy is truly an artist. I could really see having that done as a gift for the right person.


----------



## WayneC

David, you said you were looking… : ^ )


----------



## ArlinEastman

When Individuals were helping me get started individuals that had planes that needed help were sent to Tom and then to Cloudy. So I have 2 truly planes that are works of ART.
Arlin

PS Chris Schwarz also talks about her on toolengraver.com


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

WayneC: No, I appreciate it, but oh, my goodness ! A NOTHER candy store. :=)


----------



## mafe

Look at this link and see shaves that makes your eyes run:
http://forum.woodenboat.com/showthread.php?67949-Rain-Interspersed-with-Heavy-Showers-and-Occasional-Drizzle.
Amazing!
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

I've ordered Making and Mastering Wood Planes by David Finck which should arrive early this week. I've been following the book recommendation here. Of these, what would you recommend next?

The New Traditional Woodworker: From Tool Set to Skill Set to Mind Set - by Jim Tolpin

Restoring, Tuning & Using Classic Woodworking Tools - by Michael Dunbar

Making Traditional Wooden Planes - by John M. Whelan

Hand Tools: Their Ways and Workings - by Aldren Auld Watson

I was leaning toward Restoring, Tuning & Using Classic Woodworking Tools - by Michael Dunbar, but would love to hear everyones thoughts.


----------



## racerglen

The Dunbar book has been a great help to me, a great look back at the tool history with lots of great tips on how to use and fix tools.
When I later bought an R10 clone I was able to go to Michael other wise it would have been a long tuneup process.


----------



## RGtools

Hand Tools: Their Ways and Workings - by Aldren Auld Watson is the one out of those I can vouch for. I sometime find myself picking it up just to stare at the pictures.


----------



## WayneC

I wouild go with…

Dunbar if you want to learn about restoring tools

Tolpin if you want to learn how to build stuff with hand tools

and Watson if you know what tools were available and what they were used for.

Whelan is a pretty dry read, but great reference if you want to know what a particular wooden plane is and how to build one.


----------



## Dcase

Just catching up on what was talked about this weekend..

Al, DON'T feel bad about your frog I have done the same thing. I was restoring a Stanley #5 and like you I had all ready had everything painted, frog was flat and polished and all I had to do was put the lateral adjustment back on. I used to take that lever off so it would be easier to flatten the frog. I no longer take it off as when putting it back on I went to tap it in with a hammer and with very little force I snapped the top of the frog right off. Broke in the same place yours did. I invented new four letter words that day that I am sure my Neighbors heard from down the street. I cooled down and took it as a learning experience never to try and remove that adjustment lever again.


----------



## racerglen

Now you're scarring me..
I just peened a beautiful Miilers Falls number ten and a ratty #5 C and
had fits while doing it..


----------



## DamnYankee

At this point any quality hand plane would fill my dreams.


----------



## WayneC

Bah, it is driving me nuts. I've seen a jig for flattening the frog and cannot find a photo of it. Basically a sandpaper board with a slot for the lateral ajuster to go that lets you do the work with out removing the adjuster.


----------



## Dcase

LOOK what I just got in the mail today!!! 









Going to clean it up some tonight. Its not in as bad as shape as I was expecting. I was going to do a full restore on it but I may just clean it and leave the Patina.


----------



## WayneC

Is it a two?


----------



## Dcase

Wayne, Yes, its a #2. I am going to at least clean the paint off the handles and wash up the rest a bit. I am sure I will end up going overboard on my cleaning though.


----------



## Bertha

Nice Dan. And thanks for the pep talk. It's just one of those things, you know. I've got a bid on one right now.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice. I cheated on the #1 and #2 and got the LN versions and fathersday/birthday items over the last few years. What is next on your list? #1?


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, nice grab. I've been locking at the 2's haven't had any luck. I'm working on the half sizes too.


----------



## Dcase

Wayne, I think I got a pretty good deal on this #2 and it was rather affordable. I would love a Stanley #1 but I cant afford the collectors rate. I guess I will keep my fingers crossed that I may find one at a garage sale someday. If I do get a #1 I will go the route you did and get a new LN version. Its not next on my list though.

I need a decent shoulder plane so I think thats probably next on my list.


----------



## Bertha

I've been thinking a lot about the #10's. Pricey, but oh so nice. I've handled a #1 before and it was really too small to be of any actual use. I think I'll let the collectors keep that one.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I have bid on many #10s and I always get outbid. Pricey indeed. The #1 and #2 would be perfect for my kids to use. Would fit their hands perfect.


----------



## Bertha

That's pretty gangster to have a kid pushing around a #1


----------



## Dcase

Al, I had read something somewhere that Stanley had marketed the #1 sized plane to schools with shop classes. The plane was advertised to fit better in younger guys hands making it ideal for students taking shop class in school.

I cant remember where I had read this and it may not even be true but it seems to make sense.

I actually just finished building my kids their own workbench so that I could start having them do some small projects with me in the shop. I can get my #2 tuned up and have them start learning how to plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, Mads gave the school explanantion here, http://lumberjocks.com/projects/47236
It may be where you read it. I'd like one just ot have one. So call me a collector. Maybe use the excuse I will teach my grand kids.


----------



## Bertha

^I like the way you guys think. I don't have any kids, but if I did, I'd be trying to infect them with the disease


----------



## donwilwol

My kids are grown. I've restored almost as many planes for my oldest son as I have for myself. He's a user. He just bought a Delta mortisor and asked if I had room for it in my shop. I had to chuckle a little. Of course I can make room!!!


----------



## Dcase

Don, I didn't read it there but what he posted from Wood Magazine sounds exactly like what I read. I probably came across that article somewhere on the web.

If I were to get a Stanley #1 it would be a collector plane for sure only to display. If I bought the #1 LN plane I would use it with my kids to teach. As it is now they are always wanting to use my planes when they see me using them. I have let them use my block planes but its not the same as having a nice wood knob and tote.


----------



## Dcase

I have a different experience with my dad. My dad is a woodworker and I grew up playing in his shop. My dad is a very talented woodworker but he never used hand tools. A little while back he was over at my house and we went to my shop and I showed him how to use a plane. It was kind of weird showing him something when it was him who was always teaching me how to do things in woodworking.


----------



## donwilwol

My Dad was a farmer, so his version of woodworking included a chainsaw and / or an axe and a sludge hammer. I often turn to my son now for advice though. Its more for carpentry than woodworking, but to be honest, when he puts his mind to it, he's a better woodworker better than I am.


----------



## DaddyZ

Ahh Sweet Memories !!


----------



## Bertha

Look at this little freak:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stanley-Bailey-8-Plane-Corrugated-Shortened-Custom-/330575449369?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf7d50d19

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't tempted.


----------



## WayneC

Lol. I saw that freaky plane Al. The LN #1 makes a good fathers day present. This is the gloat photo I took of mine when I got it for fathers day in 2007. It is sitting next to a Sergent version of a #8.



I think I want a #140 next, but I'm leaning towards the LN version. I want the the fence that goes with the plane. I just passed on an early Stanely in good shape. Could not talk myself into the $100 for it. Especially since it appears I am not going to be in the shop for several more months. : ^ ( (not so good doctor's visit today).


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, that 140's a looker for sure. No shame in the LN. Sorry to hear about your MD visit. Those things have a way of being hit or miss, darned doctors

I waxed up my restored #8 and shot some photos. Busted frog, sure, but a nice plane.










The wax makes the "japaning" look uneven; it isn't, thankfully





































I got sidetracked by powertools, planing some sticks for a guy at the Office:










I think I've officially lost my infeed/outfeed tables in my move here. They're just not showing up. Missing some other odd items that I wouldn't have packed together. Anyway, I designed and implemented this fatastic outfeed supporting device (patent pending):


----------



## WayneC

I agree… lol. Damn doctors…. At least I have not had to visit one with your speciality…

The jointer is looking good. Any update on the new frog?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Still 10.50 with 3 bids ( 2 of them Al's) :=)

His first bid was 10.50 and his second was was $150 I just bet ;=)

Good luck, Al


----------



## Bertha

I put in one for $100 lol. There's one there with a buy now of $75. Highway robbery. Few hours left.


----------



## WayneC

I'm guessing you will win that one. : ^ ) Then you will be down to the wait for it to arrive in the mail.


----------



## donwilwol

thats why I still don't have a frog for my #3. I just refuse to pay more for the frog than I did the whole plane. Call me stubborn…..


----------



## Bertha

I completely understand, Don. It pained me. I'm pretty sure I got that 8 for under a hundred. Of course, I spent 30 on handles, a bit more on the electro tank and supplies. I'm in pretty good on this one


----------



## WayneC

I'm pretty sure you will use the electro tank some more if that helps…. Better get that 10 1/2 and get it in the tub. : ^ )


----------



## Bertha

It's sad, but I think I might start ordering handles. These still took a long time to sand smooth but I dread drilling that rear tote & now that I've got a 1" blade on my bandsaw, I don't want to change it over for curved work. Maybe a good excuse to build my treadle scroll saw.


----------



## WayneC

Did you mount the front knob in your lathe? I would think that part would be quicker…


----------



## Bertha

I didn't only because I was earning much needed fiance' points and we chatted while I sanded it at the kitchen table.


----------



## mochoa

Ebay tip: dont bid until right before it ends, you'll just drive the price up. Or use a service like auction sniper. It puts your bid in at the last second so the other bidders dont have time to react.


----------



## Bertha

Got the frog, backup blade, and backup chipbreaker from a nice Ebay seller. He's a Stanley plane guy himself, dumping a few duplicates (probably to make room for more). $54.00 shipped for all three. Not a bargain by any stretch of the imagination, but I was prepared to go much higher due to ego and problems with delay of gratification. My current blades a full lenght SW, so I'll probably use the other one to play around with angles.


----------



## mafe

CONGRATULATION!!!
Finally we can sleep again.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

Well done. : ^ )


----------



## Dcase

Al, the #8 looks good… Wayne, I changed my mind a #1 is next on my list.. darn you for posting pictures!


----------



## WayneC

Lol. Here is one more for re-enforcement.


----------



## Dcase

Those are beautiful planes… I am going to start saving for an LN…. That Delta Unisaw is also calling my name, did you have to include that in the picture?


----------



## WayneC

I debated one that was taken without the saw in it. However, it showed too much of the junk that was in the area at the time…. lol


----------



## Bertha

Y'all can keep the little #1, I'm after the 4 1/2. I think Wayne's got left and right side trimmers too.


----------



## Bertha

Actually, what I REALLY want more than anything is 1) a whole set of 39's, and 2) A few match planes.


----------



## WayneC

Just a 95…


----------



## Bertha

I want those too. I might go LN on these, though. The Stanleys are pretty proud of them$elves. I think the LN is a bit beefier in the kink, though.


----------



## WayneC

And they are bronze….


----------



## Bertha

It's hard to argue with, Wayne. It looks I was wrong about the kink/waist; they look identical to me. The levercap, however, looks a bit more robust and I know the blade is thicker. And they are bronze, yes


----------



## Dcase

August, funny you should post that link. I just saw that not even 5 min ago and was like WTF??? Maybe its worth some money IDK but I wouldn't pay that much for a lever cap.


----------



## Bertha

@August, that's absurd. I understand too well being willing to overpay for a rare part, but that's a tad insulting.
$300 for the cap

or $220 for a bronze one and $80 for golf.

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=1


----------



## WayneC

Well if you have the right 602 and it was missing a lever cap…. 602's sell for a ton of cash on the collectors market.


----------



## DaddyZ

WOW !! all that $$ for a lever cap ???

But I guess if you gotta have it (like a broken Frog) !!!

 Sorry Bertha I couldnt resist !!!


----------



## WayneC

Nice plane. Are both links the same?

I have a 605 with a hock blade and it cuts like a dream….


----------



## Bertha

For those of y'all playing along at home, August just scored a bedrock fore for $60.

Awesome job, August, it will probably become your favoirte plane. I love mine. Wide as Oprah, but not quite as long. And you can't block me, who would you argue with?


----------



## Bertha

August, you do know I meant the #2 lever cap, not your 5.5 and 606, right? If your family bought you a $300 lever cap, you need to take the credit card back from them. Either that, of you've got the acute and deadly form of handplane obsession


----------



## Bertha

No, actually, I was telling people that I (A Stanley guy!) would probably buy the exact same tools your family bought you. There's not a guy on this thread that wouldn't rank those two planes very highly for a birthday. That's a very generous present and you will cherish them.

But if you every find yourself buying a $300 used levercap instead of a $200 plane, I may have to hurt your feelings after all


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I have been plane shopping lately as well. It would be easier to say that of the full sizes of Stanley Baileys I only lack 1, 2, 7 & 8 (but not for long). Plus five block planes. I have not gotten to fractional sizes, infills, or the Bedrock's yet.

I will have some cleaning and sharpening to do FOR AWHILE !

Now I know what plane sickness feels like. ;=)


----------



## Bertha

@David, the blocks are really fun because there are so many of them for cheap. I own probably thirty but use probably three. Others I'll pull out just for fun. Dont' forget, you've still got chisels, plough blades, saws, sawsets, sawfiles. The vintage tool collection/restoring thing if a very cool thing, indeed.

LOL w/ August. You only THINK you dodged a bullet. You'll be getting yours when you least expect it. Congratulations on 10 years; that's a big one! I could see living with you for an hour, maybe even an afternoon, but 10 whole years?


----------



## donwilwol

you guys are driving me nuts. First I'm at work so the meetings are killing me, and then you keep showing the pictures of these planes. This is like an acholic hitting the Jack Daniels site. I haven't bought a plane in a few weeks. I'm having some kind of withdrawal.

I need the #2, but think I may shot for a Bedrock 604 1/2 next


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I stopped at $126 on a 95. Then it went for like $3 more.

Bertha, I know you have yours on a metal shelves rack, but is there a good way to store/display planes (besides drilling hanging holes in them) ;=0 Best I can come up with in my little shop is the 9 linear feet of horizontal real estate above the garage door header…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

maybee the frog is bad but it sure knows how to sparkle and glimt with the eye
watch out 

Dennis


----------



## DaddyZ

David Grimes - If you look around the site you will come up with lots of idesa, From hanging from Leather straps to dedicated shelves.


----------



## Bertha

LOL! I'd be honored to be killed by a Sheldon cutter!!! 

David, I prefer the wall racks with specialized cubbies; I'm simply had too many competing projects (new house, new job, new town, new shop, new dog, new yard, you know the drill). I'll probably build my bench first, then the plane rack. For now, they'll sit in drawers and cheap shelving. It looks like I'm going to need a second mortgage for this bench, done how I'd like it done. I'm planning on doing something obscene, like a 10" deep top. I was going to buy an Ikea butcher's block top once a month and laminate them as they arrive. I figure that in 6 months, my slab will be 9 inches thick, and I'll have to ask you to come help me move it


----------



## Dcase

So when I got home last night I went out to the shop and started taking my #2 apart for cleaning. The blade,breaker,frog and all the screws went into the EvapoRust. I didn't soak the body because I am still 50/50 on whether or not I want to restore the body. Someone has some #2 Stanley parts on ebay right now that are ending soon. If I total up what those parts are going for right now its more then I paid for my whole #2. Helps me justify how much I spent


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

If "presented" handle facing out, then using the #8 as longest (24") and the 101 as smallest (3 1/2") and all others in between… the top view will look like a pan flute ! Better start big in a corner, huh ?

Where's Zamfir when you need him ?!


----------



## Bertha

There are a lot of great iron makers, some custom, some with a large stock.

There's always Hock for Krenov style:

http://www.hocktools.com/PI.htm

tools for working wood has some but more for Stanley style:

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=toolshop&Category_Code=TR

Japan Woodworker probably has the one most appropriate for your plane:

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/search.asp

Most handplane makers sell irons, as well. You could cut up a leafpsring with your big tools. If I were you, I'd buy stock and make the blade myself. You've got the equipment and know-how! Make it.


----------



## Dcase

So here is what I did with my #2… not a full restoration like my other planes but I pretty decent cleaning. I will post a blog in my series on it soon. I didn't tune the plane at all, just cleaned it and ground a new bevel on the blade. I probably wont fine tune the plane at all.


----------



## donwilwol

So what do you guys do to the japanning if your not stripping it to get the rust off and prevent further decay? Wax? BLO?


----------



## Bertha

maybe shellac? You've got a solid collection there, only missing the 1 and few fractionals. It's an impressive bunch.


----------



## WayneC

I use shellac over the japanned surfaces to prevent further rust. Paste wax on the non-japanned metal parts.


----------



## donwilwol

David Grimes, I just hang them on a 1/2×1ish strip rounded on the top.


----------



## Dcase

Out of all the planes I posted in the photo, only 3 of them have the original japanning my 2, 4 and 4 1/2. The 4 and 4 1/2 had no rust at all so I only have used paste wax on them to protect. The #2 has some rusting and I just sprayed it with wd 40 scrubbed some of the rust off then used paste wax. I will have to keep an eye on it. I may end up spraying the whole thing down with lacquer or shellac.

Al, Yup just missing 1, 5 1/4 and 5 1/2…


----------



## WayneC

There you go…. I see and LN 5 1/2 in your near future…. : ^ ) I'm surprised you do not have a 5 1/2 already.

Don, you have really reminded me that I need to get a plane till built.


----------



## donwilwol

well, I just won a new frog for my #3 and a 5 1/4. How could this one be fixed?


----------



## WayneC

Boy that looks like a question for August.

I'm not sure if it could be re-tapped or perhaps the post epoxyed in the hole.


----------



## RGtools

For those just getting started on the path of handwork like David. Might I make two suggestion for REQUIRED reading. 
The Anarchist's Tool Chest and the Essential Woodworker both available here

http://www.lostartpress.com/catalog/cf1f3915-00f4-4498-b9ba-2ca623c4631b.aspx









In the case of the Anarchist's tool chest. I can say without a doubt that there is not a more important book to read before or during the time you start amassing your tools. Afterwards it is painful advice but it's delivered in way that will make you laugh out loud (what other books on the subject of woodworking can do that and be inspiring?) I only got the book yesterday and already I am on a new path in my shop. I will write a more thorough review on the book when I am done with it and have had time to measure it's effects.

As for The Essential Woodworker, there are so many basic skills that just are not found in other woodworking books because they are considered too basic or they are simply over looked. This is the book that has collected all of these skill and teaches them in a way you can understand.

And they are both beautifully bound and written on acid free paper.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@Don W: Thank you for the picture. I like your hanging storage. That's a real possibility for me. I have exactly 25 1/2" in the clear above my door to the ceiling. As long as they don't come out with the 8 1/2 it should work. ;=)

@RGTools: I will get and read those soon. I wonder if they are available on Kindle (my wife's) ? One way or another, I will read these books. Thanks for participating in my "education".


----------



## mafe

I'm in Paris now and as usual I had some tools waiting for me, I finally managed to get a 65 Chamfer spokeshave, it is german made, and it came in a wonderful red color even. Also a 151 spokeshave came with it Stanley Made in England, I have never been a fan of the 151, I have a problems with it, since it is so dam ugly designed (sorry for my words).

RG, I have to read the Anarchist's tool chest, it seems like a book for me.

Dan, congrat on that no 2.

Best thoughts,
Mads
(Drinking espresso and eating a baguette in Paris - life is sweet at times).


----------



## donwilwol

I haven't found to many woodowrking book for kindle. I bought one, but really don't like it. I like to be able to take the book to the shop with me. I love the kindle for other types of books, I've just decided woodworking books would be printed.


----------



## mafe

Don I put a bunch of books on my Kindle, but I do not really like it eighter… I am old fashion… But I will bring it for my holydays in two weeks and see if this will be a hit.


----------



## donwilwol

My wife has the color nook. Its nice to see the pictures in color, and there seems to be more books for the nook than the kindle in the woodworking realm. I still like the print. Its easier to make notes and read when in the shop.


----------



## Bertha

Hey Don, Wayne has a link here somewhere with tons of kindle books. You should ask Wanye if you can't find them.


----------



## Bertha

I've probably bought 10 nooks/kindles as presents, but I don't own one myself. It's got to be paper for me; and I write in my books, whether they cost $10 cents or $1000 dollars (many pathology texts do). To each his own.


----------



## saddletramp

Al, I just received a Kindle as a present from my daughter and I am not very well versed in it's use yet but, you can highlight in it and you can also write notes.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Tramp.

I might a carrier to hold my existing files; something like this:


----------



## mafe

That is a beauty Bertha!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Look what was also waiting for me here in Paris, it's a old barrelmakers axe.
One sided so it can be used for board flattenening and so.

Big smile here,
Mads


----------



## mochoa

That red spokeshave looks like it can fly. And I love that Axe, I want one!


----------



## mafe

Yes I always loved the design on that chamfer spokeshave so I was happy to finally get one, I have some chairmaking dreams and it is for this purpose it was thought.
I can't wait to get back to copenhagen and sharpen that axe, it have the perfect size for me, since I am not so strong any more due to my operation, so this has been a long time wish to find one, I almost bought one of the new Japanese in same size and shape, but my heart is vintage so this was perfect.
(I acually bought a beautiful big one some time ago, but it was to heavy for me so I sold it again). 
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

The axe is wonderful Mads. The patina is beautyful. The chamfer spoke shave is sweet as well. Something else for me to keep my eyes open for although I think I need to stay off ebay. I bought two bow saws last night. I would say it is a sickness, but I have been looking for Bow Saws for a while.

9" Bow Saw









15" Bow Saw









I have Kindle, iPad, Nook color and iphone versions of eReaders and can answer any questions abou them if anyone is interested. I'm finding more woodworking books now and some good ones are starting to show up. Everytime I see a woodworking book I like I request that they make it available in Kindle format. The fun ones are the ones that are out of copywrite and can be downloaded from the net for free. I think I am at the point that I prefer the Kindle for novels and straight reading over a book. For books with lots of pictures or diagrams there are really not there yet.

My blog entry on eBooks is http://lumberjocks.com/WayneC/blog/23059


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@DonW: After I posted about those books on kindle, I found that they are not available. Since they are re-published I will order the real things. It WILL be good to have them in the shop. I take it that the essential woodworker is like a reference, so that will be better.

@Dan: Nice row of planes you have there. That is exactly what I have been headed for over the past week or so. Your picture is 3 ahead of me on the Stanley Baileys. I am hoping/planning to get a whirlwind hands on education in setup and sharpening, restoring, and using over the next many weeks. The ones I have trickling in are from "good to go" to "restore me, please" and everything in between. Are you getting a #1 ?

@mafe: You have ALL the cool stuff. Are you certain that the barrelmaker's axe is not a Viking grog bottle opener ? ;=)


----------



## Bertha

Wanye, no shame in grabbing those two beauties. They're both spectacular but I think I like the second one best. The wood is soooooo rich in tone. The "ironwork" handles are lovely. Nice grab.


----------



## mafe

Wonderful saws Wayne.


----------



## Bertha

I've got to stay over here, away from those sawstop threads. I'm getting really hot over there. I clearly shouldn't mix politic (or economics) with woodworking; my antics here have made that clear.

Did you see that Paul Sellers started a "buying planes on ebay" blog. It's going to be one to remember. It takes a very talented man to author that thread to perfection.


----------



## mochoa

Wayne, Nice saws. Why didn't you just make them? I have bow saws on my "to make' list .


----------



## WayneC

I had them on my make list as well. I was going to make a 12" to go with them. The guy on the 9" just cancelled the deal and refunded my money. Said the saw was "out of stock". Unfortunately that was the one I really liked…

Al, I just say no to saw stop threads and to bin laden is dead threads, no good karma in either. : ^ )


----------



## Bertha

^good point, Wayne. The all end up sprialing into non-woodworking topics that are emotionally charged and the drain the fun out of clicking on the link. I'm starting a new (simple) project tonight, so maybe I'll re-energize my karma of the last hour.


----------



## mochoa

I have a question about Bow Saws since Wayme brought it up. I'd like to get one for joinery (dovetails and such) and one for curvy work. I have a coping saw for the really small curves, I mean for more "fair curves" on aprons, chair legs and stuff.

How about for roughing cutting your parts out of a board (cross cut and rip) Can I do that with one saw and two blades? What's a good size bow saw. Or should you have at least two?

Highlands Woodworking has a Rip/Joiner blade that is 1 1/2" wide 9tpi but its 27.5" long. that seams very long for joinery. http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/continentalframesawripjoineryblade.aspx

they have a 3/8" scroll blade of the same length. I'd like to get your guys thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## RGtools

^ yes. I use the same saws and the blades do swap.


----------



## Bertha

Time for an infusion of eye-candy:

Sauer and Steiner boxwood shoulder
http://sauerandsteiner.blogspot.com/2010/10/wicked-wedge.html










Check out the infill on the shoulder:










Infill jack from same:










Like PM, he really uses his planes and has many impressive projects:










Check out the "personal projects" section; it's very personal and I feel a bit like a peeping Tom into the life of a craftsman!

Look at the bench this guy found!!!!!!!!!



















And brought back to life. This picture touched me so that I'm e-mailing him directly to tell him so.


----------



## Bertha

Another from Sauer and Steiner. This one starts at 1850 CAN. A bargain for this heirloom, if you ask me.










The jointer's going to set you back a bit more, still worth every Canadian penny at $5000'ish










I can't say enough about this planemaker.


----------



## Bertha

One more.

1st shavings from a Spiers rebate prototype. Note the unfinished wedge. He's like us, couldn't wait!


----------



## WayneC

Tools for working wood sells 12" bow saws, kits and blades. There is a lot of info on their site. I'm planning to build one of these when I get time and my #%$#$%% leg has healed.

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=GT-BOW12.XX&Category_Code=&ScWidth=javascript:ScreenWidth()

I am really unhappy the seller backed out of the sale on the 9" saw after payment was made yesterday.

Al, nice eye candy.


----------



## Bertha

I'm really sorry to hear that, Wayne. That's a pretty pitiful practice. Luckily, it's never happened to me (yet).


----------



## Bertha

The owner of Steiner e-mailed me back. His message was incredibly touching and welled me up a bit. He's one of those rare craftsmen that you feel honored just exchanging messages. His blog is here, complete with the Benchcrafted wagon and Emmert flipper.

http://sauerandsteiner.blogspot.com/2010/11/shaker-bench-restoration-home-stretch.html


----------



## mafe

I just looked in my tool tote and there were no 3500 dollar for a smoother… So I gues I have to wait.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

I think Al should buy one. He could then include it in every project post, sitting pretty on the bench, floor, or what ever is being worked on. : ^ )


----------



## mafe

Stop Wayne I laughed so hard I almost choke on the beer here!


----------



## donwilwol

he just needs to keep the ball peen hammer away from it.


----------



## Bertha

Laughing with all, especially DonW. Once I'm retired, it my plans work as hoped, I'll own a few of these custom modern planes. I'll just look like y'all in the meantime.


----------



## WayneC

By the time you retire, I expect you to have a shop like Phillips and be making your own….


----------



## Bertha

That's actually the plan. I'm going to build a big barn on my property, shop downstairs, stickering and small guest house upstairs. The shop will be divided into bays: woodworking, metalworking/blacksmithing, finishing, and office/library/computer. It's going to be grand.


----------



## DaddyZ

Well I'm going to marry the princess of dahli !!!

Sorry couldn't resist, I hope your dreams all come true.


----------



## mafe

Here in Paris it is raining frogs!


----------



## Bertha

Mads, catch the biggest one you see!


----------



## mafe

Big smile.
Good night,
Mads


----------



## RGtools

I think this is the best thread I have been a part of.

Those Spiers are amazing.


----------



## derosa

Is it really possible to justify 5k for a hand plane even if it is that nice looking? I probably shouldn't be the one asking as I own a 5500 bicycle and have had more then 1 such bikes at a time but I can at least see, feel, and experience all the differences that a more expensive bike can make. Although it is pretty it seems that it wouldn't really be that much better then a lie-Nelsen or the like. And unlike a bicycle, it looks like for less I could take metal to the local machine shop and have them do the milling needed on the metal parts and the infill can be done at home and I would expect it to be significantly cheaper. 
Just wondering how the price is justified.

For those wondering what a 5k+ bicycle looks like








The frame is hand made in Italy using specially shaped Italian steel and each frame is airbrushed, there are no stickers on it. 
The wheels are made of light aluminum rims made in france, titanium spokes made in the US and machined aluminum hubs that are also machined in the US that use proprietary precision stainless steel bearings. 
The drive train is a mix of carbon and aluminum with the exception of the rear gears which are machined from a single block of steel resulting in the strongest cassette on the market while still weighting 190g. It is a true 10 speed meaning that it has 10 gears in the back for a total of 20 speeds. 
All of this results in a steel frame and fork bike that weights in at under 18lbs and can easily hit 65mph on a good steep mountain descent or can easily cruise at 22mph and climb hills with ease.

The bike in the background was my cheap one at only 3500.


----------



## WayneC

Russ, I think you just answered your own question…. : ^ )


----------



## mafe

What a bike!


----------



## mook

Bertha's comment "but I dread drilling that rear tote" just caught my eye.* It should be a painless procedure if you do the drilling before you cut the shape and you mark the profile onto the block of wood so as to have the drill going in at 90° which also means you can drill from both sides…..Pictures explain , hopefully.



























*Actually the bicycle also caught my eye but all bikes catch my eye especially those with engines….)))


----------



## mook

Can someone please explain how some of my last post came out in bold print-how did it happen when I didn't intentionally press any keys or select any options? (Would be useful to know).


----------



## mook

"Is it really possible to justify 5k for a hand plane even if it is that nice looking?" 
Ofcourse, especially as they work as well or better than they look too…... A fact that seems to escape too many people. And furthermore, todays price is soon forgotten after a few shavings are made, or projects enjoyably completed. The there is inflation…..But I digressed.


----------



## racerglen

Philip I get the same thing periodicly on my at work computer, BOLD print with no idea why..
Still trying to figure that ..at least there's no color shift ;-}

(hey ! look at the posting numbers..closing in on the 1,000 mark ! )

I could maybe justify the 5 k plane, but I think a new engine for the street n' strip car would be a hard sell…

I just noticed your home base, I was there in 2000 visiting with a former co worker in radio who at the time was doing part time news on BOP-FM and working in a furnature shop..
Small world.


----------



## saddletramp

If you insert two separated asterisks ( * ) into your text, they disappear and everything between then becomes bold.


----------



## racerglen

*bold*
Hey, that's neat, love new trix especialy on a rainy friday


----------



## donwilwol

if you look at how I drilled the rear tote, it worked out pretty well. I'm going to order some rosewood to make a few.


----------



## Bertha

Lot's to get to here…
@Derosa: yes, in a word. It's quite easy for me to justify. Given your bike, I'm surprised you even ask If I think of the things I spend $10K on in a given year, none could give me the satisfaction of one of these planes. My malpractice insurance is $4000/month. I'd much rather buy a handcrafted plane. 

@PM, thank you so much. Alas, I don't have the quill travel that I'd like and I always struggle with the "meeting in the middle". Thank you for these photos.

To anyone who thinks $5000 is too much for a plane, ask Phillip over a beer one day what goes into one of his infills from beginning to end.


----------



## Bertha

To further open discussion, Mr. Marcou, who are the current planemakers that you admire? Holtey, Sauer, Hamler, and yourself are no-brainers to me. I'm curious who you admire.


----------



## RGtools

anything between two * marks will be bold. That's HTML for you.


----------



## WayneC

Al, sounds like a new industrial drill press is in order for you. I've seen a few here on CL lately that would have worked.

I think to qualify for a $5k handplane you need to be capable of doing work at a level to compare with the quality of the tools. I'm still trying to get to the level to justify my Lie-Nielsons….


----------



## Bertha

Yes, Wayne, it is. As I don't use the press often, I haven't been in a rush to find one. I check CL every day, though, hoping for some vintage grey with a reasonable footprint. I considered the big PM just because I thought the red led's would look good in my shop


----------



## WayneC

If you had a nice one, the usage might go up. Especially if you keep with your strategy of buying ebay planes with trashed totes and knobs…


----------



## Bertha

This is what I'm holding out for, Walker Turner

http://estrategy.net/bill/website/tools/restorations/wtdprestoration/










Or else










$900 for the PM could go a long way on CL. They never show up on mine.


----------



## WayneC

Or buy a lot of planes on eBay….lol


----------



## WayneC

This is the press I was looking hard at. No room at the moment.

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/2435392795.html


----------



## Bertha

4" column? Now you're speaking my language. One novice question: do people really put keyless chucks on a drillpress? And what would make a keyless chuck be worth over $300? Seems absurd. Monster of a press, though.


----------



## Bertha

My new No8 frog has arrived with a bonus of an early iron and chipbreaker


----------



## WayneC

Cool. Are you going to use the original blade or upgrade to a Hock or similar set?


----------



## donwilwol

uugghhh. New frog for #3 came and won't fit. New 5 1/4 came and no iron, even though pictures showed good blade.uugghhh again.


----------



## WayneC

Ouch Don. The joys of ebay. Why I have a parts plane bone yard in the attic of my garage.

I'm still not very happy about the guy backing out of the ebay transaction on the bow saw earlier this week after I had made an offer, he accepted and I paid.


----------



## mafe

Congrat Al, now it will stop raining frogs here also.
Auuagghhh Don, once in a while it just will not as we want.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

Sounds like it needs to rain a frog for Don.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm slowly building a planes bucket. I'll keep the none fitting frog since I only paid about $15 for it. I only paid $10 for the 5 1/4, so if the seller can't come through, I'll probably buy a blade.


----------



## mafe

Don't remember if I postet this pile of rust I bought if France for nothing… 
I had the luck that there were skeved a sash fillister iron that fitted my plane with no iron, and also one for my little coffin shaped English block plane that had a iron that was not able to hold a edge.
Ohhhh, yes and now I can build a bunch of custommade planes when ever I need one or want to play.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

There is a good excuse to get a Hock (or pick your favorite) Blade/Chipbreaker if I ever saw one. : ^ )


----------



## donwilwol

$100+/- blade/chipbreaker on a 9.95 plane. I'm not sure. On a 4 1/2 or #8 yes, but on a 5 1/4? I'm not sure how i feel about that.


----------



## mafe

Some of them have chip breakers but I was actually thinking to try and make some, just for the challange.


----------



## WayneC

Don, True. But I see a plane as a holder for a blade. I'm sure that plane will be upgraded at some point in it's life or are what your really saying is you do not see much use for it's size?

Looking forward to seeing some breakers Mads cause I know your brain is now ticking on it.


----------



## racerglen

Challenges are good Mads..
And we ALL know what you do with them..
I'm having a little trouble identifying some of that old iron..they don't all look like plane bits to me..
Like the guy that is more or less front centre with an attached bolt ?


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, I had the same thoughtr and may still look at that route. I do want to try the aftermarket blades and chippers, but was thinking of a plane I would use more. Its true that I don't think(and "think" is key here) that I probably will not use the 5 1/4 as much as some others. This is fairly new, so I could be wrong.


----------



## WayneC

I would think that if you did not have any aftermarket blades, I would get one for your primary smoother first.


----------



## donwilwol

That was my thought. I wanted to wait until I found a 4 1/2. I like the 4, but can see the 4 1/2 being a bit better for me.


----------



## mafe

Ok here they are in order…

Glen the one in the front is a adjustable chipbreaker, you can see one here on my German plane:
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21555


----------



## donwilwol

which pile is mine?


----------



## Dennisgrosen

nice score Mads 

and thisn tread is official over 1000 comments congrat´s fok´s ceep up the momentum 
take care

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, I'm going to use the sweetheart that's on the plane now. I'll use this extra setup to experiment with some angles or just for a quick change.


----------



## Brit

Check this out.


----------



## WayneC

That is pretty cool andy. Someone put some time into that.


----------



## donwilwol

that is pretty cool. lets see if we can make a bench plane out of a nickel.


----------



## WayneC

Here is a good video…


----------



## mafe

Yes that was a fine informative video.
I especially liked his last commet: 'the more planes you have the more options you have'.
Ofcourse this leaves me now with a really large number of options.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## RGtools

Deneb is awesome. Every time I see him I think of Bob Ross, "just make some happy little shavings"

Mads, it's nice to have options.

So excited to work on my try today.


----------



## WayneC

I ran across this absolutely wonderful plane in an antique store today. It is a 24" jointer plane made of a very dense hardwood. Perhaps cocobolo. The plane is unbelieveably heavy and it is very well made. The down side is a $240 cost for the plane and it looks like the mouth is a bit wide and would need to be repaired if this plane were to be put into use. Even with the mouth issues, I would still say that this is one of the nicest planes I have ever handled. I am speaking in reference to the way the tool feels in my hands. The photos do not do it justice. Given that I have exceeded my tool budget for a while, I had to leave this one in the shop.

You will have to excuse my legs in the photo. Still stuck in the wheel chair while out and about.







If I find the right wood, I am going to have to make one of these. Oh, I did buy this 10 1/2" divider. It is very nice and will find a permanent home on my workbench.







For Al, These are the x-rays from about a month after the break….


----------



## mafe

Wayne, Autchhh those X-rays, I feel with you.








Here is my leg 15 years ago after a motorcycle accident.

Really plane I can understand it was asking to come home with you.

Beautiful dividers yes that one will suit a nice workbench.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen

you two have more iron in your leggs than a maschinistshop have :-( ....

very nice plane full of story´s ….if it just cuold talk

the devider is proppebly a navigators devider since its made of brass , what a buty to have in the toolbox 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Brit

Been working all morning (not woodworking), just had lunch and sat down to check out the action on LJs and what do I see? Wayne's got his bones out, closely followed by Mads! LOL. I wish I hadn't eaten now.  Both of those injuries must have hurt like hell.

Love those dividers Wayne and although the plane is nice, $240 is too much for it in my opinion, especially with the potential problems you identified.


----------



## mafe

Happy Fathers day all.









Next week my birthday so Caroline had bought me some presents since we will not be together on the day.
My favorite was of course this wonderful old plane, its French 1800.
Just posted it with a question of its use.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

OMG Wayne, that was a terrible break. Horrific distal tib. They did a great job of shaping the implant and only drilled out once. That's a much more terrible fracture than I imagined. Respect to you from me.

I made a frog flat device in your honor.


----------



## Bertha

It's wonderful, Mads. A very complex molder; I'm a bit perplexed.


----------



## mafe

Here a link for the plane:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27853

Cool jig for the frogs.


----------



## WayneC

Mads, the plane looks pretty cool. Caroline is a gem. I'm glad I did not have to have all of those pins in my leg. I think they have advanced in technology.

Al, great jig. Essential for those who have a heavy hand with the hammer. I wish the leg would hurry up and heal. I have stuff to do…

Brit, I agree the price was too high on the plane. It has me looking at cocobolo on the internet to see what it would take to recreate it. I can see one in my mind made with one of Hock's new 2" extra long (4 1/2") blades. The worst part on the dividers, is I've seen a 5 1/2" version that I will now probably have to buy….lol


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, I was overwhelmed and forgot to comment on your plane. That's a very desirable plane at an undesirable price. That's some balls to price it that way, coco notwithstanding. I like those new ubercharged Hocks, too. Make your own!


----------



## WayneC

We will see if I have any money left. Damn eBay (just won some Ashley Iles carving chisels).


----------



## Bertha

sweeeeeeet. I noticed those. You win this time, Wayne

I just left a Sawstop fight, although I promised to avoid them. It's really amazing how rude people can be. It's astonishing, really. I think I'll stay over here for a while.

My hero, Paul Hamler:


----------



## Bertha

More hero worship


----------



## WayneC

That is some cool suff al. I like the little "rabbit" plane. The saw stop stuff is like a train wreak. I'm thinking we need a handrill thread. One area we have not gotten covered.

I won a set of 6 gouges. It was a surprise. Did not think the bid would hold.


----------



## Bertha

Let it be done, Wayne. We'll make it a hand-drill/bit-brace thread so not to be racist I'll photograph mine this evening; get your pics ready.


----------



## Brit

Count me in on the hand drill/bit-brace thread. I haven't got many, but I LOVE braces and hand drills. Its strange, my interest in drilling by hand seemed to immerge at the same time the batteries died on my two Dewalt cordless drills.


----------



## Bertha

OK, someone start the thread. If by the time I get home, it isn't started, I'll start it.

Unrelated cute pic to follow:


----------



## Brit

Nothing to do with planes, but thought you guys would like this. I'm just selling some stuff on eBay and someone emailed me asking "What's your lowest price?". I emailed him back saying. "That would be the *Starting Price* shown in the auction." What planet are these people on? Its not rocket science!!!


----------



## mafe

Is that a new little Al?
That is so sweet!

Count me in on a hand-drill/bit-brace blog… I just win the other day a wonderful old one here in France.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

Andy, I'm guessing they were hoping you would pull the auction and sell it to them directly for less…. Always someone trying to get around the system.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, no accounting for stupid, my accountant tells me. I tried to entice a seller with an outrageous buy-now on my 8 frog and he did the right thing….let it run…..to less than $15. I bet he was wishing he was more unscrupulous right about now.


----------



## mafe

Andy I laugh, yes people are amazing!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

is gruop picture´s accepted there too 

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol

I'd like to see more about the brace thread. I know nothing about them. I think I have an older stanley. (well older than me)

Update one the 5 1/4. The seller says he has the blade and is sending it. He made some excuse about having 2 planes, one with and one without a blade and the wrong one got shipped. Here is the before and after (i stole a blade off a #3)









and now










I was going to build a new tote, but the aluminum one cleaned up nice. It kind of grew on me. I'm going to leave it.

Al, hows the frog jig work. Is it really that much better than a file? It only takes a few minutes with a file, but if you say its that much better, I'k going to have to make one!.

oh, and nice pup!!

Wayne, you must have fun with airport security. Hope you leg gets better. Good luck.

I just won a 5 1/2. The 4 1/2 is getting on my nerves. I need to be patient.


----------



## Bertha

Holy Moly, score on DW. No improvement over a file, I just wanted to honor Wayne Speaking of Wayne, I can write you a note if you like


----------



## WayneC

A note for not being in the shop and slacking on projects?


----------



## Bertha

My note can say whateveryouwant, Wayne. I'm a professional excuses writer


----------



## mafe

I have never seen a aluminium tote before, that is something.
Smile boys, especially you Al,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

i've heard they put the aluminum handles on the 5 1/4 for school use. The kids couldn't break them. I have another aluminum tote I picked up at a flee market. Its still in my parts box.

So Andy, how low will you go?

The guy just emailed me, he'll give me the other #5 1/4 (without a blade) for $6, since he's got to ship the blade anyhow. I'll take it.


----------



## WayneC

Parts box for the win… : ^ )

I've seen a number of planes with aluminum handles, never purchased one. Wonder if impacts the feel of the plane during use much.


----------



## donwilwol

it certainly doesn't have the "wood" feel. But it's not bad (for the few swipes I took so far).


----------



## WayneC

I would love to see some brass knobs…


----------



## Bertha

August has set the metal bar. Brass totes


----------



## mook

hey Don, nice re-claim there…..
I can't tell from the picture , but is the aloooominoum tote shiney or matt? Being ali, you could sand it to about 400 grit with wetndry then buff it up like chrome-that would *really* get Mads going….
Side note: I think August is worrying for nothing as most folk here have at least 10 times the number of planes that I have , DonW included therefore it follows that he wouldn't have the time to use that plane long enough to get grey hands and ali taint ….
Plus: I see a certain make of bike in your avatar- these require much polishing/removal of stray oil etc and this would further decrease available planing time…


----------



## mook

Wayne- see some brass knobs, or knoblettes….


----------



## donwilwol

Philip is right. I spend more time restoring these things than using them. I would love to see the brass knob and tote as well. I have a friend making me an aluminum knob to go with the aluminium toted 5 1/4. Hey, why not.

I keep sayin I need to start reselling the extras, but just can't seem to part with them.

The aluminium tote is matt. I thought about really polishing it as you suggested, but didn't have time and thought it may be a little tooooo much. Maybe a raining day test.


----------



## saddletramp

Bertha, that busted frog is just too damn depressing, bring back the pup that we all know and love. :^)


----------



## RGtools

Philip. Those shoulder planes are gorgeous. Any thoughts on ever making a plow?


----------



## KentS

I was waiting to join in to see if the thread was going to take off. Evidently it did!!!!!!!!!!!
I have been meaning to take pictures of some of my favorite planes, and finally got around to it.








On the far left is my Bridge City Block plane, a BC low angle block plane, and two small BC block planes-both standard and low angle. Next to them is my Lie-Nielsen low angle block plane. There is a HNT Gordon shoulder plane and spokeshave. All awesome tools. While the Lie-Nielsen is a great plane, I don't use it a lot because the Bridge City planes are so fantastic. If you don't want to spend the money on that quality plane, I would recommend you never touch one. They are not just a pretty face and they are addictive.








Here is my Clifton and my HNT Gordon smoothing plane, and another shot of the spokeshave.

I use all of these plane often. It is not just a collection.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

yah they are nice Kent …what about the wooden one you got from Patron and restored 
do you still use it 

Dennis


----------



## Millo

Wow, Kent… incredible collection. Love that HNT Gordon smoothing plane, and those BC Tools block plane are very handsome as well!


----------



## Bertha

Whoa! One of the finer collections around here.


----------



## mafe

I love the Clifton, the more I look at these the more I love them.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DaddyZ

Kent - Nice Collection, Sorry Users.


----------



## Dcase

Hey, I haven't been on here much this past week. I have been sick and just not in the mood to do anything other then sleep…. I am depressed now that its been a week since I have done anything with woodworking. I am starting to feel a little better so hopefully I am back in the shop soon.

Before I got sick I had two #5's and a #6 all prepped and ready to be repainted. I have not bid on any planes in the past couple weeks as I am saving up for a new LN plane…


----------



## mafe

Dan you must be really sick if you made no bids.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## KentS

Dennis, Since I have an 8" Powermatic jointer I haven't used that plane from David too much. It does do a great job though. It's been too hot to put that much energy into straightening a board, but it sure looks nice in my shop.

Mads, I love the Clifton, but I was a bit disappointed that I had to do some work to flatten the sole.
I thought a $350 brand new plane shouildn't need any work.


----------



## mafe

Yes this I understand.
I never heard they had problems with the soles before, but that some complain over that the backs of the irons are not flat due to the fact they are made the old fashion way.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

I've often been enticed by Clifton benchers. I can't say I like the color, the iron's shaped a bit weird for my taste, but there's something about a Clifton that draws me to it. I'm surprised your sole needed lapping; that's a pretty poor showing on Clifton's part. You have wonderful taste, that's for sure, Kent.


----------



## saddletramp

I bought a Stanley transitional # 33 at a garage sale the other day and preceded to bring it back to life. It looked like a train wreck when I bought it but it was complete and there didn't appear to be any actual damage, just crud and grunge, so, for $15.00 I thought that it was worth a try. Unfortunately, it never occurred to me to take pictures pre and during restoration.










Restoration was pretty easy, just some evaporust and a wire brush and then some wax for the metal parts. Some general de-crudding and light sanding and paste wax for the wood.








!http://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n494/saddletramp9/DSCN3255.jpg!

The shavings are jatoba. Cuts it like butter. Haven't even sharpened it yet.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice restore Bob. Looks like the mouth was still in ok shape from the shavings your getting. I miss northern Michigan. I used to have a friend that lived in Petosky. I would drive down there from the Marquette area.


----------



## saddletramp

Thanks Wayne, yes, the mouth is still in good shape. Real hard to beat northern Michigan, the springs, summers and falls more than make up for the winters (besides, you can always drive south in the winter).


----------



## WayneC

I'm fully used to Californina now. Not sure my body can take 30 degrees f below with 30 knot winds any more.


----------



## WayneC

There is another Stanley #62 up on eBay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Stanley-Low-Angle-Block-Plane-62-Rosewood-Handles-/190547731326?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5d87a37e


----------



## Bertha

$24.06? You think it'll go over $30?


----------



## RGtools

Which LJ here is the best sniper?


----------



## Bertha

Wayne IS the best sniper!


----------



## donwilwol

I'll go 30.01


----------



## WayneC

I'm guessing $300 to $400 final selling price. : ^) It looks complete and in good shape.


----------



## Dcase

Bob W - Nice looking plane. I got my first transitional plane a few months ago, I think its a #35. I monkeyed with it for a little bit and couldn't get it to plane all that well. I didn't spend a lot of time tuning it or sharpening the blade so I am sure thats my problem but I like the plane.

I have been on the look out for more transitional planes and it seems their resale price has increased over the past few months. Seems like when the metal planes are up the wood ones are down and when the wood ones are up the metal ones are down. I will never understand the pattern.

Oh and Northern MI is really neat in the fall but the winters are indeed awful. I once drove from Sault St. Marie back to my home in Grand Rapids in the middle of a blizzard. I also didn't leave the Sault till about 10:00pm so it was all night driving… Not fun at all. Here in West, MI it does not get to crazy in the winter.


----------



## WayneC

Dan, I remember one storm in Marquette that dropped more than 30" of snow in 24 hours. There were huge snow drifts everywhere. I'm toying with the idea of using a transitional jack as my main stock removal plane. That or a wooden jack. I'm going to give both a trial. I have the wooden jack, but have not seen a cheap transitional jack that I like well enough.


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, I'm guessing $295. I won't wager anything because I know you'll place a bid for $300 to win the bet


----------



## Dcase

I may have to try a wooden jack plane for stock removal, it makes sense.

Right now I use my Shelton #14 Jack plane for my heavy removal. The Shelton I have is a Bailey style plane and it either came with a wider mouth or a previous owner opened the mouth. That plane is one of mine that gets a lot of use. Last summer I picked up a huge trailer load of redwood lumber that was once a deck on a house. It was probably built back in the 70s and it looked to have been painted a couple times. Also someone used galvanized nails when installing the deck and the acid in the redwood rotted away the nails. I don't dare run these boards through my jointer/planer in the shape they are in. With the rotted nails and paint/dirt it could cause some big damage to the blades. So anytime I use the redwood I hit it with the jack plane and take off a pretty heavy amount of dirty material. Once its cleaned up I run it through the jointer/planer…. Its a intense workout but at least its not a real hardwood.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, a big wooden jack with a cambered blade will take off stock like Zeus or Thor would; plus, it's much cooler to use mortal powers. I rarely resort to my superhuman nonmortal strength these days


----------



## Dennisgrosen

a wooden scrub plane is the right choice for hugging wood 

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

"Hugging" or "hogging", Dennis. Was that a Freudian slip? You're right on both accounts, anyway


----------



## donwilwol

scrub…hugging….hogging….thats just "plane" wrong.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Bob what did I tell you about riding your bicycle wearing your kilt and no undies ! no wonder you call your self saddleCramp OUCH I feel your pain brother .LOL Alistair


----------



## Bertha

Killing me, all of you, I needed that. Alistair, I always found the kilt odd until I started running with ruggers in college; then, I worked with a true Scot professional (who donned the dress kilt). I totally get it now. It's a nod to heritage that was lost on me in my youth. I'm glad I grew up (a bit).


----------



## WayneC

No chance of a $300 bid out of me Al. Two low angle jack planes is enough for me…lol Not to say that I would pass on a $4 Stanley 62 or 64 at a yard sale if it happened my way… Current want list is a Bedrock style 5 1/2 and a 140 probably a LN. Otherwise, I am pretty well set in the plane department. Saws and carving tools are another matter…lol


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for notising my toture of the english language

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol

cleaning up my broken frog #3 tonight trying to figure out how I'm going to find the right frog. I tghink I've determined its a type 4. I thought maybe the frog never had a lever, but closer inspection, I think it did. For a breif time I thought maybe I'd stumbled on a type 1, but no such luck


----------



## RGtools

Don, that's gorgeous, I love the lower knobs on the older planes. So much more comfortable.

Dan, taking material off with a cambered Iron is a treat. 1/16th shavings make me feel manly. I'll have to dig my kilt out and try it that way, might help with ventilation.


----------



## derosa

Kilted planing is good for the hot days, the swish of the kilt ans you move along the board, just have to remember not to do any glueups as I seem to get the glue everywhere and it doesn't seem to come out. As for kilted and cycling, as I recall that is a good recipe for getting something stuck between the leg and the saddle, thankfully it was only a quick test ride.


----------



## Bertha

That 3 is an oldie and a goodie.


----------



## RGtools

Duly noted.


----------



## Brit

Dennis, you're torture of the English language is almost as bad as my torture of the Danish language. I learnt a new phrase this week thanks to my many visits to the coffee machine. 'med flode' = 'with cream'.


----------



## WayneC

If anyone is looking for a record 43 there is one up buy it now for $60 on ebay. (I know Andy and Paul you would think the price is crazy but they are harder to get over here)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Record-043-Plough-Plane-3-Cutters-/260807573604?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3cb957c064


----------



## racerglen

Paid 30 for mine at an antique fair with the orriginal three cutters and a no mark extra in a shop made box 
to protect them and all was in the original cardboard box..
Score ?
It sure looks like it now..


----------



## WayneC

I would think so Glen. You can sometimes find them for less on http://uk.ebay.com but shipping to North America adds a fair amount to the cost. Have you played with yours much?


----------



## Brit

And vice versa Wayne 

Speaking for the UK, they get me whichever way I turn if I buy from outside Europe and it is nearly always the case that the tool I want is on your side of the pond. 

We each need to build an enormous catapult and aim them at each others houses.


----------



## racerglen

Wayne, I've touched up the cutters and made some test passes in my much abused chunks of cedar and pine that I have reserved for the initial trials, but haven't done anything serious yet.
It feels good, and is quite easy to control, my 45 is a rather unweildy beast at best.


----------



## WayneC

I have two of them. I'm planning to add wooden attachments to the fences similar to what Mads did on his. Also, I have some tool steel of the same size as the rods used to attach the fence. I am going to make a couple of sets of short rods so I will have both long and short rods.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/32316

This photo of Mads's plane shows why you would want to consider shorter rods… You can also see the fence.


----------



## WayneC

The same dealer has a Record 044 for sell as well. $85.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Record-044-Plough-Plane-8-Cutters-/260807612002?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3cb9585662


----------



## Bertha

I want a record plow terribly. $60 ain't bad for the States but I'd rather spend the $60 on Stanley 45 cutters, because I have a complete 45 already. I'm on an auger kick right now, thanks to the SAME people that haunt that other thread. Is that a home-made nicker or a depth gauge standing proud there?

On a side-note, in support of planes in general, and plane users in particular: if you've got an arsenal of standard bench planes and know how to use them, but don't own a plough, it should be the first on your list. No other plane is so much fun to master. Plus, there's the bonus of 1) selecting a brand, 2) cobbling together a complete one, and 3) assembling a collection cutters. For the metalworker dwelling within, no other plane has so much shop-made-cutter potential (you make it, sandwich it in the plane, and try it!). As a bonus, it offers you hours of tweaking, something you enjoy if you're already here.

In defense of the moulder: although these combo ploughs were designed to lighten the toolbox of a woodbody moulder user, nothing compares to a full set of moulders. It's a lifelong pursuit of mine that I plan to complete before I die.

This:


















and this:










Is so much cooler than this:










And not so self-promote, surely you guys know me better than that by now (boils and all, as they say but with all the handplane interest, I'm surprised my handtool heavy cherry shaker nightstand didn't get much attention. I provide the link here only because there are a lot of handtools in action to gaze at (better than porn, if you're here, you know that already)

http://lumberjocks.com/Bertha/blog/21738


----------



## Bertha

Before I depart, a quick defense of the British, not that they need it: in typical British fashion, admire how simplistic and artistically aesthetic the Record is compared to the brawny, obnoxious American. Ain't it strange, the parallels in life Your obnoxious American friend, Al.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Andy then I presume you have learned the fraise " rødgrød med fløde " now …... LOL (stewed stawberry with creame )

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

This whole experience at LJ has taught me one thing, I need to move to Denmark.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

you don´t want that with the price´s and taxsystem we have ….LOL
even though there is some benefits from it

Dennis


----------



## Brit

Al, Denmark is a wonderful country and the people are great, but trying to get your tongue around the language is an experience. Click here and then then click 'Listen' under the Danish translation. If you're anything like me, I bet if you listen to it 5 times over, you still don't know where to start.

Luckily, they all speak perfect English.


----------



## Bertha

I tried to Google whether or not Denmark had a coroner/medical examiner system and I ran into a bit of that, Andy. My second language is Latin (lol) and horrendous French. I managed to grow up in TX and spend time in NM without learning Spanish. I'm not very cultured when it comes to language, it appears.


----------



## WayneC

Andy, I would say there is something appealing about the woman's voice….lol


----------



## mafe

Please try this one:
Danish wonderful words
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen

bertha I think I have heart its doc. that specialise into it 
and not so much into the criminalstuff as we see it in american movies 
just as a medical job sort of

Dennis


----------



## Dcase

Don- That is a lovely #3. I don't think its a type 4 though because the type 4's didn't have the lateral adjustment lever. Could be type 5 or 6. You should be able to use it still right? I have a #3 with a broken lateral adjustment and I just adjust it by hand.

Your plane looks really nice though.


----------



## Bertha

I spent a lot of time, money, and most importantly…grief…replacing my No8 frog. Now that it's there, I'm not sure it ever needed it


----------



## Brit

Wayne, I'm worried about you now because that voice is computer generated.  Still, computers don't eat much so she should be a cheap date.


----------



## Brit

Al, when you say your not sure you ever needed it, do you mean the frog or the No.8


----------



## WayneC

Gotta be cheaper than a real wife. Also, if you don't program her to complain about tool purchases…..


----------



## Brit

Al, you wouldn't have been happy with a broken frog. It would have bugged you and you had to panel beat the dent out of your pride too. In my book, you've done the frog, the plane and yourself a favour by bothering to do it.


----------



## Brit

Very true Wayne. When I met my wife, I was very surprised to find that she had a brand new unopened Record 44 plough plane with all the cutters and attachments in her cellar. I remember thinking, "This is the one for me." Now, every time she moans at me buying planes, I remind her that I'm just following her example.


----------



## Bertha

Thank you Andy, it takes a big man to admit that I would have been bugged You just have no idea HOW MUCH I would have been bugged Now both frogs have a position of honor in my shop.

And Andy, a life without a No.8 is not a life I want

And to Paul Sellers, I kept the original SW iron and have another STOCK Stanley when that one goes bad in 100 years


----------



## WayneC

To avoid the moaning, I just make sure I am the one going to the mailbox….lol


----------



## Bertha

Andy, I found about 100 pairs of womens shoes in my fiance's cellar. I prefer your system


----------



## mafe

Guys that is NOT true on my computer there are a different problem…
E-bay.
More expensive than any woman I ever had…
Hmmmm.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen

then you shuold be glad Mads ….. LOL

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

^And how, Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

if the womens have been more expencive 
Mads wuolden be able to buy tools now 

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol

The set of #5s are done


----------



## mafe

Don you do some really fine work there.
Dennis, I am a lucky man.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Dan, the reason I think the #3 is a type 4 is because the stamping on the brass adjustment. I don't think it had a lateral adjustment. (maybe, maybe not, I'm not sure how to tell with the top of the frog gone)Also the type 5 supposedly had the number stamped into the bed. I'm not sure why else the frog would be broke, but comparing whats left with one that has the lateral adjustment, it may not have had one.

I got this information from http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanleybenchplane/type_study.php

Yes I can use it just fine with the broken frog. I just hate to see the little guy suffering.


----------



## Bertha

DW, that's the highest clout, done planes. You the man.


----------



## Dcase

Don- Your 5's look great.. well done. I couldn't have done better myself 

I am sure if you keep an eye on ebay you will find a frog. People often list the parts and thats probably the best way to fix it. Sucks to dish out another 20 dollars or so but it is what it is. Like you said, cant sit and see him suffer.


----------



## mook

Dang, that is painful, seeing that Record #044 there. Why? because I bought one off of TradeMe recently here (local Fleebay equivalent) for NZ$50.00. It never arrived, presumed lost in post. The seller refunded , no problem. I have a Record #043 which only has one arm: the 44 is much better because the fence behaves itself.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Dan. I did buy one but it didn't fit. Determining if it will fit is the issue. I'll ask for dimensions next time.


----------



## Bertha

Philip, thanks for the heads-up on the 44 versus 43. I've had my eye on both.


----------



## Brit

Here's mine Al, courtesy of the Mrs. It has never been used!!!


----------



## WayneC

Phillip, on the 043, the early models had one arm and the later have two. I think they only made the single arm version for a year or two. Think it was too close to a 40 or something like that. Here is a photo of a 043 with two arms.



Andy, thats a rare find. A woman who comes with planes.


----------



## Bertha

Wow, these are some gorgeous little ploughs!


----------



## WayneC

They are nice for making quick grooves. Simpler than mucking around with a 45…..

I saw this on ebay last night. Given all the grease boxes people have been making, I thought this was a good ideal for holding router plane cutters…


----------



## donwilwol

So I'll make All's day. I just bought my first bedrock. 604. I also bought a router plane similar to waynes above.


----------



## WayneC

Most excellent. eBay? Need some photos.

BTW. The router plane is not mine (just thought the box was a good idea).


----------



## Bertha

Excellent Job, DW! We'll await your honest appraisal. I'm anxious to hear whether or not you agree with all the fuss


----------



## mafe

I love the 43 it is a really easy to use plane, easy to set, and are a perfect fit for the hand, it is one of these planes you fall in love with.
The 44 has more blade sizes, and it has a blade deepdth adjuster so if you are not trained in setting a plane without a adjuster this is more 'easy' to set.
Yes the one arm versions of the 43 are more rare, and sold more expensive for that reason (some think also the one armed version are more sexy).

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

Cool box Wayne.


----------



## Bertha

Who's gorgeous box did Mads just post? Mads? Wayne? Present yourself, you beautiful scoundrel!


----------



## WayneC

I like your cabinet better Mads. When I get working in the shop again, I am going to add fences to my 43s and make short rails for them. I have some wood and tool steel set aside.

I did buy another eBay plane today and lost on the pair I really wanted. Cest la vie.


----------



## WayneC

The box Mads is talking about is the one I posted designed to hold router plane blades…

I was referring to his nice cabinet for holding his combination planes.


----------



## Bertha

Ouch, chamfer loss. Big ones, too.

Hey, any of you guys know anyone in Indianapolis? Patron's stuck in a dead truck there. I can't help but I hope someone can.

I think I might give him a cell phone for Xmas.


----------



## WayneC

Actually Chamfer win. Small pattern makers planes…. loss


----------



## Bertha

That's it, I'm getting a Record 44. I'm willing to to go high. Let me rephrase that for Ebay sellers, "I'm willing to pay the fair market price, no more".


----------



## Brit

Check this link out Al.


----------



## donwilwol

Way cool box Wayne!
So here are todays flee market find.









The bedrock is a 604, SW. I paid $100. They sometime go a little less on Ebay, but not usually. Considering no shipping this seemed like a good deal.








The 71 was $40. Not a super deal but it looks new. Only one blade.









The guy I bought the 71 from had 5 #2's, 3 stanleys and 2 sargents. The stanley's were $250 and up. Sargents $145 and up. He wouldn't budge on the prices. A little to rich for my blood. It was a little frustating holding them and not being able to take one home.

Then a tag sale brought this $20 bunch of beauties. Old chest and all.









I was really looking at the back saw. I haven't researched it yet but it says Wheeler Maden and Clemson. I thought it could be pretty nice. It was raining, and I think the guy just wanted to get rid of me. My wife was asking about the trunk and he had srtuffed the tools in to keep them from getting to wet. There are more files than you can shake a stick at. 3 nice adjustable wrenches, 6 saws, 2 back saws, a bunch of chisels, pliers, hammers and a few things I don't know what they are. We did come home wet, but happy.

We're headed the other direction tomorrow. Its another flea market we haven been to. I hope it turns out as well.


----------



## mafe

Wonderful old plane Wayne.
I have decided I want to try and build a Japanese inspired version of these when I have time.

Yes the planes and cabinet are mine.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/33506

Here one more:








It is my ´cabinets made of old wine boxes.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

sorry, way cool box Mads…...Both of them!


----------



## WayneC

Don, Looks like you had a great day though it looks like you have some restoration work ahead. Good price on the Bedrock. I saw a vendor a few weeks back that had 3 Stanley #1's. They were $800-$1200. Way too rich for my blood.

Another great looking cabinet Mads. Looking forward to seeing the new one.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got to tell you Al, I like it already. I have always liked the square sides, and I know you don't need to adjust the frog, but knowing you can…........It needs sharpening, and just a little tender loving care. Japanning is good, it definitely won't get painted. I may be shifting…...


----------



## donwilwol

before I start searching, any idea what the model is on this spoke shave? Its marked Stanley on the blade, but that's all I see.


----------



## WayneC

#52?


----------



## Bertha

OMG DW you scoundrel !!!!!!! Make the eyecandy stop! Hey, though DW in all seriousness, you paid a respectable amount for those finds. It only hurts when people get Bedrocks for $5. You found these, you paid for these, and you deserve these. I'm very happy for you.

Mads, how did you decide what planes made it into the cabinet? That's my current dilemma. I've got to build a bench and have started saving up for the hardware (Benchcrafted) and wood. After that, it's on to a wall-mounted tool cabinet. I've got maybe 50 planes at most, but a 50 plane wall cabinet is a tad over the top. Perhaps I'll make a row for 1 (LN), 2 (LN), and 3-8; then some cubbies for my favorite blocks.

Your cabinet is majestic, Mads. It makes me smile to gaze upon.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Al.

My goal is to display my tools, in my shop, in old or replications of old tool boxes. They also need to be relatively reachable. I just can not, for the life of me figure out how to do it. Any idea's?

Al, you've got 50 planes? We're not the wife, you don't have to lie. I had the discussion with my wife yesterday. She went to my shop to count. She only counted 25. A 5 1/2 in the mail and 3 more today.


----------



## Bertha

Ha! DW, I'm having a laugh with you. You must hide your planes well, DW My fiance' actually helped me unpack my drill press auger score yesterday. I was watching closely, talking proudly of lore, and I think she might have responded. I'll approach her with an increase in my Ebay budget next month, if she appears vulnerable. 

As for the display within reach, it's a dilemma. I've been searching far and wide for some old "card catalog" boxes in the antique stores. I found one for $2000…no. I figured they'd be nice for at least block planes.

If you think of something, let me know; I'll do the same.


----------



## derosa

What is a fair price for an average grade infill plane? I just located one at a shop for 175.00 that attracts my eye every time I walk in. There is a single crack in the wood that I noticed and the tag just says "Scottish infill plane" I'll try to take a pic the next time I'm there to get more details. There is a logo on the blade that is a small sunburst or round ray pattern that has 2 initials in it. I want to say S&E or E&S, but I can't remember exactly. 
I'm a little tossed between this and a new set of bicycle hubs for 275.00.


----------



## WayneC

I've been thinking of a angled shelf for my planes. I've seen an example in some of the LN videos. You basically set up spaces for each plane. I'm looking to set up space for each type of use, Bench planes, shoulder planes, block planes, specialty planes.


----------



## Bertha

$175 for an infill, in garbage shape, I'd leap at, if really Scottish. I've bid a few hundred on Ebay and been blasted by the collectors. If I saw one…in real time…in real life…for under $300, I'd have a hard time walking away from it. However, I like biking, too; which hubs are you looking at? And are your current ones shot? Or are you just going gangster on the hills BTW West Virginia has some strong biking trails.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, funny you should mention the card catalog type cabinets. My wife has been suggesting I get them for my shop. I wouldn't mind, other than the price. Maybe someday I'll find some cheap. If I figure something out, you know it'll be posted here.

Wayne, I've thought about the shelf idea too. The problem is a solid shelf lets dust build up (that's assuming i actually have time to cut some wood). I thought about an open shelf using some kind of slat bottom, but I just like the box idea.


----------



## donwilwol

I saw a Scottish infill today. I believe the price was $285, but it was in really rough shape. The mouth looked like it had been hacked with a hatchet. I didn't pay much attention after that, but the rest was pretty rough as well. Of course this is the same guy that wanted $250 and up for the #2's so some of his prices were high.


----------



## WayneC

This is what I was thinking of. It would require regular cleaning and maintenance of the planes on it…


----------



## mafe

DW I am really jealous of that old treasure chest! Congrat, wonderful find.
Al, I just build…. I'm a child.


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, that might be steep enough to not be to bad. I've got to give it some thought. I'll have to find 20' of wall to.

I've been ding some research on 2 interesting saws found in that bunch. We need a saw blog. I think I'll start one.


----------



## WayneC

I bet there were a number of interesting things in that trunk…


----------



## Brit

Wayne - I like the sloping shelves for planes, not that I've got one yet. Mine are leaning against the wall at the moment.  I don't see why dust should build up in a hand tool shop, especially when you are continually using all your planes. Seriously though, why not build a cabinet with the sloping shelf inside and shut the doors if you're making dust? More work yes, but how much do you like dusting? The only downside to a sloping shelf in a cabinet is that you end up with dead space behind it which is not easy to utilise in a user friendly manner.

Don, you sir are a lucky man!!! I'm going to buy shares in Evaporust. Any chance you could take some pictures of the saws and post them together with any markings if they are visible? I'd love to get a closer look at the treasure.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy. I'll be posting the saws over here. I don't have picture yet but will.

At your prompting I picked up a new old brace, a bit, and there were a few bits in the treasure chest. I'm going give the hand plane thing a try to. I need to stop sleeping. No time.


----------



## Brit

I've just seen the Saws, using collecting, cleaning and buying thread you've started Don. Great idea. I'll be a regular there. Hand saws and back saws are my favourite hand tools.

P.S. I'm going to start another hand tool thread tomorrow. Hmmm, we've had planes, we've now got saws, we've done hand drills and braces. So I'm going to start a thread about one of the simplest and oldest hand tools known to man. Can anyone guess what it is?


----------



## donwilwol

Hammers?


----------



## donwilwol

I believe the spoke shave is an early #51. The later 51's had a checkered handle.


----------



## Brit

You got it in one Don. I've been collecting a few over the months and I'm intereted in finding out more about them. There seems to be very little information out there about their evolution and why there are so many different types. What makes a certain type of hammer better than another design for a particular task? I don't know, so I think we should put our collective heads together and find out. I'll post my collection tomorrow. I'm sure it won't reach as many posts as this thread, but I'm intrigued by the different shapes of head and handle. We'll see where it goes.


----------



## donwilwol

One of the flee markets i hit has a guy that has a table full of restored hammers of all different kinds. I like to stop and look just to see types I had never seen before. I've seen most of the carpenter, woodworking, slate, metal working types, but he has some that are very different.


----------



## mochoa

Hey guys, if your are looking for a treat for the eyes as far as tool cabinets goes. Check this out. Mine is similar but made of birch plywood. However, with the amount of planes you guys seem to have it probably wont work but its a spectacular cherry cabinet. worth a look…

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39902


----------



## Bertha

Oh, my friends, I have much to contribute tonight.
.
I daren't ask whether you approve, as I know you do.
.
My fiance' (a rare sight in the shop) will help me restoring (what we all know as a terrible experience) my Stanley Number 8 Jointer Plane to it's majesty.

We probably already remember this sorry tale:









My fiance' is in charge of frog securing










She's even going to work the iron:








She's planning to joint:

















.
.
She friggin joints!









Good Night, good night, gentleman


----------



## donwilwol

so Al's frog saga ends. Its a Good Night.


----------



## derosa

Bertha, I'm looking at a new set of Chris King R45s. My old set of Blue kings are 11 years old and have officially gone through its third set of rims.


----------



## Dcase

I just caught up on todays post, I was out in the shop all day working while you guys were on here!  haha

Don, WOW what great finds. I also hit the flea market this morning and I was all happy to post my findings but they are nothing compared to yours! I suppose I will show you anyway.

My best find was a Disston 26 inch Miter Box Saw which came with a Millers Falls miter box. The saw is a monster and I am thinking it dates back to the 1800s.

As for planes I found a super rare and very scarce Stanley Defiance!!! I paid 5 bucks for it and thought it would be fun to tune up and guess what? Full width fine shavings! The plane works great. Cheap planes can be winners!

I also found a Stanley 4 type 4? The plane was in great shape, no rust, the handles were good BUT the side of the plane was broken off.. The guy wanted 5 dollars for it which is a great deal considering what I could resell the parts for but I ended up getting it for free. I bought a plunge router from the same guy and asked if he would throw the plane in with the router. It works out good because I can really use the parts.

Don, if only it had been a #3 that I found broken and not the #4. Its the right type but wrong size. I would have sent you the frog for free..

I also got an old victor drill and a Stanley #60 plastic handle chisel both were 50 cents each.


----------



## Dcase

Al, she friggin joints?

I tried to get my wife to use a plane before and my #4 was to much for her to handle. I probably couldn't pay her to pick up my #8..

I am jealous


----------



## Brit

Dan - Nice treasure!

Al - Congratulations! Your good lady did a great job with the No.8. I'd love to get my wife interested in sharpening. If I can just get to that happy place where she *insists* on sharpening all my blades and chisels (and makes a good job of it), I think I'll have a permanent smile on my face. It is probably beyond my powers of persuasion though.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan - really nice. There are always #4 bases on ebay. Just need to track down the type 4. I've been searching "stanley parts" and watching. Send me a picture of the base near the frog and I'll watch for it as I'm on the quest for my frog.


----------



## Bertha

Dreaming, Andy…we all do it. A World where someone ELSE does the sharpening. I'm with you on this one.


----------



## Dcase

So today I decided to put a heavy camber on one of blades for my jack plane. I have never used a cambered iron before I have always just rounded the corners off a little. However I have never really used my planes to remove a lot of material. I talked about this the other day but I have one of my jack planes that I use for the dirty work had previously used that to scrub if needed.

I have heard a lot of you guys talk about cambered irons and have wanted to give it a try so today I did it. I couldn't tell you what radius I used as I just did it free hand. For my first attempt the bevel looks ugly, very ugly but its cambered and its sharp. I put it in my plane and gave it a try and wow! It really did make a huge difference when removing a lot of material. I had no problem at all hogging off material and thats with a sloppy camber that I did free hand. I plan on making a jig for my blade so I can grind a better camber.


----------



## RGtools

"she friggin joints" that's a great picture.

Usually my wife runs away at least once each time I need to bring her into the shop. Thanks for that laugh Al I needed it (I just buried a 500 lb llama that died in my woodlot today…I am going to miss that crusty old bastard)

Dan, the best jig is a hollow grind and a good thick blade trust me. Glad you are know in the "curved blade good" club.


----------



## Bertha

RG, very sorry to hear about your llama. Very sorry. I'm a big fan of llamas and considered getting some alpacas. That's sad news but thanks for sharing his memory.

Regarding cambered blades, I need a good hollow-grind jig. I'm not paying >$100 for the Tormek jig. I at least need a plan, which I don't have currently.


----------



## donwilwol

RG - it sounds like you had the old guy a long time. Sorry to hear it.

Dan, I put a chamfer on a #5 I have. At the time I did't really understand why. You're right, it works pretty well. I too do it free hand. I'm not sure a jig is as important for a chamfered blade, as long as you can hold the angle. You've got to clean it up after anyhow.


----------



## RGtools

Thanks guys. Yeah I really liked the guy but it was time (he would have been about 137 in Llama years)

Al, why can't you freehand the angle on your grinding stone? All you need is a good rest so the angle stays true, does the tormec have room for a second bar?


----------



## Bertha

RG, I've got the second bar on the Tormek but I don't own the ramp. I've got another wetgrinder with a decent ramp, though. I could probably pull it off on either.

If you stumble across a picture of that llama, I'd love to immortalize him here.


----------



## Dcase

RG - I have seen guys use a piece of wood with a camber and bevel cut in it and they use that with the blade attached to grind the bevel on a belt sander. I don't have a grinder so I grind everything using scary sharp method. I was able to grind the camber in the iron but it just looked really sloppy. It was hard for me to establish the bevel free hand. Once I have the bevel established its easier for me to hone and resharpen because I have an existing bevel to follow.

I suppose I am only using the heavy camber blade to hog off material so it doesn't have to be perfect. I will work on it some more I just need some practice.

OR maybe I can use this as an excuse to buy another plane… I don't have an actual scrub plane in my collection


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I like looking at the scrubs I have but I've yet to master them. Scrubbing with the 40 is uncomfortable for me because I haven't mastered the camber. Maybe you'll have better luck, but a skinny cambered blade without a chipbreaker is a monster for me.


----------



## WayneC

The method Chris Schwarz uses in his latest video looks pretty good. Use a radius template to draw the camber on the back of the blade with a sharpie. Grind the camber on a grinder, ignoring the bevel. Once the camber is established make the bevel.


----------



## Bertha

I'm going to give this a try. I think I'll buy a new Hock for the 40.


----------



## WayneC

If you have a spare #5, you might want to try cambering the blade in it….


----------



## Bertha

Who doesn't have a spare #5 I think I've got five or so.


----------



## DaddyZ

Dang you guys have been Busy this weekend, @ yardsales I scored (2) Stanley Transitionals A #35 & #27

Oh & Bertha yes they were just $5 Bucks ea

I should have some pictures tomorrow.

Mads - Nice Storage Boxes !!

Don - Nice Score on the chest, Lots of good stuff in there !!!

Dan - Nice score this weekend Also !!

Bertha - Wife in shop with you - Priceless !!!!!

Overload - B R A I N Sh ut ti ng Do wn ! !---


----------



## WayneC

Thanks, I saw this one. You might ask the seller to show a photo of the "only a hint of a tiny crack" in the mouth.


----------



## racerglen

JB Weld ?
Sorry, comming to the end of my shift,
just slipped out ;-}


----------



## Bertha

I'm with Wayne. Looks pretty good from afar, though.


----------



## DaddyZ

Looks like the crack is at least an inch long - Tiny??


----------



## WayneC

What you see on the right and left side of the plane is where the adjustable mouth meets the body…

Here is a photo of mine with the adjustable mout out of the plane



And the insert.



You can also see that the back of the mouth on the ebay plane is better than mine. I cannot see where the crack is on the ebay plane.


----------



## Bertha

Do y'all actually see the crack? This is an adjustable mouth plane, after all. I'm not sure I see it? DaddyZ, do you?


----------



## DaddyZ

Alright adj Mouth, My bad


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, how do you get photos up so fast? Did you say iPhone and some third party photobank?


----------



## WayneC

iPhone and http://flickr.com account. I have one of their pro accounts to get the extra storage. I can shoot directly from the phone to the web if I want or upload the photos using their phone application. I'm guessing android devices would have similar capability.


----------



## Bertha

I hate cell phones. I hate them. I hate phones in general, actually. The e-mail function on my Palm smartphone died months ago. I'm due for an upgrade. Verizon wants something like $500 for the iPhone and about $100 for the Droid. I'm over my 2y upgrade date by almost a year. I'm just overwhelmed by the available features. I'm not sure I need an iPhone and I'd rather spend the $400 difference on planes. I'm waiting for someone to tell me what specific phone I want. That's the level of my laziness right now.


----------



## WayneC

You sound like the perfect iPhone user…. Turn it on and it works….


----------



## saddletramp

I'm with you Al, I still have a flip open folding cell phone that I suspect actually has *s o m e* functions other than making calls but you couldn't prove it by me.


----------



## Bertha

Those are gorgeous, August. Congratulations. Polish up those knobs, you savage! I like beeswax cheese grated into turpentine for this purpose. And make some shavings!


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, I know you're probably right. I've just been resisting. My Palm Smartphone does all kinds of ridiculous things, none of which really interest me. I've been avoiding the iPhone only because everyone keeps telling me how great it is. I'm simply stubborn, no apologies. I've got one of those industrial flips for work, sheathed in rubber and steel. I guess I've got to do this thing. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Dcase

August - Planes are looking good but I have a suggestion. The top ledge where the inside and outside sides meet you have it painted black. I would suggest taking a razor blade or some kind of razor and scrap that black paint off the top. That part of the metal was not originally painted in my opinion it looks better polished metal rather then black. Don't get me wrong, your planes look nice, its just a suggestion.

I paint that ledge also when I paint the planes because its to hard to tape off. However I learned a razor blade will scrap that paint off easy as ever and it will be right back to the original metal. If you can then polish that up like the sides it would be even better. Same with front rounded area where the top and bottom meet.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I've switched over to duct tape for masking the sides. I lay it on, then stuff papertowels under the flap. It grabs like the devil but over such a thin strip of metal, comes off easily. I've also used your razorblade trick.


----------



## Dcase

Al, you sound just like me. I hate cell phones more and more every day. Everyone ask me why I never answer my cell phone and its because I am not one of those people who feel they have to answer their phone no matter where they are or what they are doing. I check it when I am able to and return calls when I need to.

Have you had a Blackberry before? I have a basic model blackberry and if you hate phones like I do but still want some of the treats those fancy phone users have then I would suggest checking out a plain old blackberry. The internet works really well, its fine for emails and text and the camera is decent enough. There are other things you can do on it but I don't do anything on my phone other then talk, internet and email/text. You can get blackberrys pretty cheap or free sometimes from your phone service provider with a new contract.


----------



## donwilwol

I've used the razor blade trick, but last one I painted I used regular painters masking tape. I let it fold over and cut the inside with a razor knife. I kept the knife high to error on the "more painted" side. It worked out well and just took some 220 grit to polish it up.


----------



## Bertha

It doesn't matter how we do it, just that we're doing it


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I'd look at the price. If you only want phone, txt and email, go with the cheapest( i think they all still do phone calls ). I have the trophy because it was paid for through work. Its nice and I love it, but no way I'd spend $500 on a cell phone I will fill with sawdust or drop under my tractor tire.

I spread a startec all over the miami airport floor about 8 different times. Not sure what is was about that airport. Usually people would stop and help me pick up the parts. It always went back together and kept on working. Of course it was just voice back then.

I agree the budget would be better served with a shiny new LN.


----------



## Dcase

Al, what do you mean by stuffing paper towels under the flap? I cant picture what your saying.

I use blue painters tape on the sides and frog. That is about all I tape off when I paint the planes. With wide blue tape one piece will cover the whole side, with the thiner blue tape it only takes me two pieces on each side. I put it on so it over hangs a little then flip the plane to the other side and cut the extra blue tape off with razor knife. Takes me two min or less to tape the whole plane.

For the bold holes I just cut some Q tips in half and shove them into the threaded holes. I have painted a number of planes without covering the holes and it didn't really cause any problems at all but I still try and plug them with the Q tips before painting.

If you scrape the paint off with a razor before the paint has fully cured it will come off super easy.

Like I told Wayne the other day though, I think my plane painting days are in the past and from now on I am only going to repaint if they are in extreme need of it. The process of stripping old paint and prepping the body for new paint is just to time consuming. I guess after stripping and repainting over a dozen planes in less then a year I am a little tired out on the process. Most of the planes I get now are doubles, triples and so on of planes I all ready have so I am just going to give them a good cleaning and tune up and call them good.


----------



## DaddyZ

All I do on mine is Talk / Text

Sony Walkman

Nice Camera, Have to push multiple buttons to text

Free with 2 yr contract


----------



## Bertha

Hey Dan, I'll try to explain it. I'm facing the side wall of the plane from the outside. I take a piece of duct tape and place it along the anterosuperior wall, so that the flap of sticky tape is facing me, just running along the "rails" that you razorblade. I then stuff a paper towel

aw hell


----------



## donwilwol

what kind of plane is that?


----------



## DaddyZ

Oh Come on We have all seen the No 15004657444745899965


----------



## Bertha

That's clearly a Preston infill. Are y'all new to planes?


----------



## saddletramp

I believe that it's a paper plane but I don't see how it could fly with only one wing. ;^)))


----------



## Bertha

The rear tote's off center, too. I want a refund.


----------



## Dcase

I got your now Al. When I first read it I couldn't figure out why or where you were shoving paper towel. Makes sense now that you posted the drawing.


----------



## mafe

Easy cheap way to set a chamber.



Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

And read this:
http://www.timberframe-tools.com/tools/scrub-plane-iron-cambering/


----------



## WayneC

There is some good stuff there Mads including a couple of Chris Schwarz videos….

Al, I rarely take calls on my cell phone. I use the features of the smart phone all the time… The camera is great. GPS and maps are great. Business directories are great. It is real simple to use…


----------



## donwilwol

we should have known Mads would have an app for that!


----------



## mafe

Big smile here,
Happy I can help.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DaddyZ

Ok so call me a rookie, but I didn't know about date codes?

Is this actually acurate?

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa3983/is_200112/ai_n9015402/


----------



## WayneC

I've not seen that article before….


----------



## DaddyZ

It sounds accurate.


----------



## WayneC

The interesting thing would be to see a few planes with the codes…


----------



## Brit

Mobile phones are only good for talking on, but only when you want to and not when anyone else thinks you should talk to them. I hate texting with a passion and refuse to activate email on my phone. Stupid little keys pressed with big fingers = garbage in my hands, especially when combined with predictive texting features.

If I want the internet, I'll use a PC. If I want photos, I use the wife's camera. And if I ever want to play games…

...you have my permission to shoot me.

P.S. - I do have an iPod though and I love that, but only because it is filled with woodworking podcasts and instructional DVDs.


----------



## saddletramp

Andy, I was with you right up until your Postscript. ;^)))


----------



## Dcase

I decided to let my older boys break in my newly restored #2 today… After a little while my oldest son thought he was ready to move to something bigger….


----------



## WayneC

Looks like they had a great time. Two galoots in training….


----------



## mafe

That looks like a wonderful time.
The two has found its fit.
What a pair of wonderful LumberBoys there. Tell them I was really impressed by what they did.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

Excellent job, boys!


----------



## donwilwol

that's so cool. That 8 is taller than he is.


----------



## Brit

Dan what great photos, definitely for the album. I like the last picture best. They both look totally absorbed by what they are doing.


----------



## RGtools

I tried to add a picture yesterday but my computer froze (maybe he resurrected as a gremlin in my pc) We'l miss you Winchester.

As far as grinding a flat as a guide is concerned, here is the way I do it when I change from flat to curved.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice looking Transitionals
















And finally a dumb idea, how much does one person need?








How about some Paper for $5.00 - 12 Inch wide guesstimate 250 ft?








Now to find room for it!!!


----------



## Dcase

Daddy Z- If you cant find room I can take the stuff off your hands. I mean you don't really need all that sandpaper and it will just take up room in your shop. You can just send it my way with the planes!


----------



## DaddyZ

Now to build drum sanders, disc sanders, Sanding blocks, & who knows what else !!!!


----------



## donwilwol

Here is what was in my mailbox this morning. An English 5 1/2. I don't usually buy the ones with the kidney shaped hole, but I don't have one made in England, and I was looking for the 5 1/2.


----------



## Dcase

Don - I am sure that 5 1/2 will do just fine. I need to get a 5 1/2 as well.


----------



## WayneC

I like the 5 1/2. They are a nice manley plane…. Makes me want to make grunting noises when I use one… : ^ )


----------



## donwilwol

it seems pretty heavy. No time to really look. I'm actually trying to get some work done. I won the bid on a 4 1/2 last night. Just the 2 to go. (maybe LN 1) Got to see one first. OK, really need to get some paying work done. Really really this time. Back to work.


----------



## B0b

I just picked up a used one of these:










And that is nicer than anything I thought I would intentionally buy (aside from an amazing stroke of luck at a garage sale.) It is interesting what I'm willing to spend to finish a job.


----------



## Dcase

Wayne - Have you ever seen Tim Allen's stand up bit about tools? He does the whole grunting thing and I find it pretty funny.


----------



## Bertha

I've got the same shoulder, Bob. You only cry once. You can trust me on this one. I spent many hundreds of dollars on duds until I bought a proper one. There have been complaints around here about the Clifton; I love it.


----------



## WayneC

I have not seen his stand up. I've seen quite a few episodes of his sitcom. He cracks me up.


----------



## Dcase

Wayne, the show was based on his stand up act. He had a large portion of his act that was all about tools and its great stuff. Ill post a link to one of his acts I found on youtube. He starts getting into the tool bit at about the 1:20 mark in the video and it continues through the rest. You should really check this out when you get a chance.


----------



## donwilwol

I just won this bid on ebay. 









I'm thinking its a 60 1/2. Its missing the eccentric lever, but I just ordered one. Its hard to discern between the 60 and the 60 1/2. Whats do you think, 60 or 60 1/2 or something else?


----------



## Bertha

By the look of the blade, DW, it looks like a 60 1/2. I'll try to remember to take a bunch of pictures of mine when I get home. By the photo, I'm worried you may have a serious mouth issue. I hope I'm wrong. You need to make one of those knurled Philip Marcou cap screw replacements! I'm trying to decide what to dump in the electrolysis tank next. I cleaned my electrotank yesterday. There was at least 1/2 of crud on the electrodes, which I whacked off with a wire brush. The electrodes still seem solid, so I'll keep using them. I felt guilty leaving it empty this morning, as it's been running steady for over a week now. I need to decide what to tackle next: plane, brace, bits, sawset, saw, other knick knacks, etc. I also need to clean up my No.8 spare parts. Perhaps I'll pop my Hamler Scraper insert into the No.8 tonight and give it a go, just for you guys.


----------



## saddletramp

Just won a Stanley Bailey 4 1/2 on Ebay!!! Haazooo!!! :^)


----------



## Bertha

Haaazoooo!!! to you. I'm looking at some sawvises right now. Stay away!


----------



## donwilwol

Bob, i've got a 4 1/2 on the way. So it wasn't you that kept beating me.


----------



## saddletramp

No Don, I never gid until the second on Ebay and then only if it's at a price point that I'm comfortable with so I've watch a lot of them (4 1/2s) but this is the only one I have bid on. Congrats on your win too! :^)


----------



## Dcase

Bob & Don, you guys will really like the 4/12. I got one and tuned it up not to long ago and I now find myself using it more then my other bench planes. Its really a joy to use.


----------



## Bertha

It's my go-to smoother, for sure.


----------



## Brit

Mine too, but can't talk now, bidding on a saw. Well it would be rude not to wouldn't it?


----------



## racerglen

Somehow I just *KNOW* if I ever start the Ebay thing I'll
find myself eating in my workshop in the dark ! By myself..
;-}


----------



## donwilwol

ummm, is there something wrong with eating in the woodshop in the dark. I need to know!


----------



## WayneC

I ordered my copy of te Ararchist's Tool Chest today. Lee Valley seems to have a good price… Also they have a promotion for free shipping on orders over $40. I also got some wonder pups to make a carving platform.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=67610&cat=51&ap=1

Wonder pups in the event you had not seen them…










http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=62720&cat=1,41637,41645&ap=1


----------



## Bertha

This free shipping over $40 is intriguing. How much is shipping normally on the big Incra positioner? Hmmm, I smell a possible pitch in my immediate future.


----------



## RGtools

You will love the book Wayne, it's a instant favorite in my library.

Good luck selling it to your wife/boss Al.


----------



## Bertha

In a quick departure from planes, today….I buy a scythe. Know nothing about them. Don't care. The grim reaper has one. Or is that a sickle?


----------



## RGtools

Depends on how long the handle is.


----------



## Bertha

RG, looked pretty long in the store. 6 feet, I'd guess.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I bought a big box of old tools from an auction last year and there was a really neat old scythe in there with brass nuts holding the blade to the handle. Its in my pile of "Tools to Restore someday". I thought it would look cool hung up on the wall.


----------



## Bertha

I'm actually going to try to use mine. I did some pricing today:
1) Walk behind Gravely, $4200
2) Decent bush hog, $3200
3) Scythe, $50
After calling my fiance', the choice became clear
I didn't even try to approach the mower deck behind Deere disel Gator line of attack I had planned


----------



## WayneC

How much does a goat cost?


----------



## donwilwol

there is the weed whacker approach. Just sayin.


----------



## donwilwol

i didn't think of the goat. Good idea?


----------



## WayneC

You would probably need to buy the goat an old beater truck to ride around the property in…


----------



## donwilwol

I received my 4 1/2 today. I was pleasantly surprised at the shape it was in once I scrapped the crap off. Japanning is great. Pictures to follow.


----------



## WayneC

Whoot. Reminds me I need to go to the mail box and see if I have any arrivals…


----------



## lenpam

It's a bad habbit to get into guys. I've been collecting infills for several years and three walls of the shop are filled with them. When I first started you could obtain them for really reasonable prices nowadays they've crept higher and higher,seems like this cycles every couple or three years where they skyrocket up in price and then gradually slip back to a more tolerable and believable level. The Norris' are by far the most affected by these swings in collectability.

I also think Wayne Anderson does great work,the large ebony and brass smoother I own is just plain beautiful to look at and they work better then they look. Mr. Holty's work is far away the best best machining and probably the best precision out there,but they have a rather austere appearence that leaves me feeling rather cold about them. The Sauer and Steiner 's are very nice also and more handmade then machined and that's more to my liking as are Wayne's infills. They're a few other over seas who do very nice work as well. Peter Mc Bride's handmade infills are very nice also from Austrailia,we've talked a few times on the net about infills and I learned a few new things.

I tend to like the Scottish style smoothers and have collected many of those be they Spiers or some unknown craftsman they all have a certain flair and style I like. While I have many larger panel and jointer types I tend toward the smoothers more in size when it comes what I like best plus they have such a wide and diverse array of styles and designs it's a never ending candy store for me. Len


----------



## donwilwol

So, was this just a bidding war or is there something about a Stanley with an Ohio tool blade that I don't know about.


----------



## WayneC

Looks like an early Ohio #2 and I would guess they are quite rare. That price does not seem very high to me for an early #2….

Len, welcome to the site. I love infills but have not been able to justify spending the money on them yet. I've not gotten past Lie-Nielsons and a few Bedrocks. You will have to post some photos of your favorite planes.


----------



## WayneC

Just got back from the mailbox….



Lie-Nielson Small Chisel plane from eBay. Came with a 1995 Lie-Nielson catalog. Never been sharpened.


----------



## Bertha

Hey LenPan, welcome to the best thread on this site. I'm with both you and Wanye; I love the Scottish infills (that's the you part); but I've yet to commit the funds to doing it (that's the Wayne part). I also feel some of the Holtey's a bit sterile; I'd still lop off an arm for one. I like the Philip Marcous and the Staurs. I'm not sure my brain could handle a wall of infills, but I'd sure like to see some one day.

Nice score, Wayne. I feel like I know that plane


----------



## Bertha

And DW, I've been using the brushcutter approach but it's been so painfully hot. I considered the goat but fencing in the property would be cost prohibitive. It's the hill that's killing me; woods on three sides with a stream down the middle (no bridge), probably 7 acres worth of nonwoods hill. Putting a goat on a chain is uncool to me. That's what my neighbors all suggested. And Wayne, the goat can ride in my gator. Many people use tractors to get around where I live. And by getaround, I mean to the bars and back.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Al.


----------



## RGtools

Bertha at that point it's a scythe. Enjoy they work great when sharp. (I opted for the goats, llamas and donkeys…not cheaper)


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Al, IF you get a goat or goats, make sure you get the Myotonic goat (aka "fainting goat").

A buddy of mine had a small herd (at least eight). While we were looking at them, a crop duster flew right over and they all dropped (fainted) like flies for about 10 seconds, then got up like nothing happened and went on about their business. One of the funniest in-person spectacles I've ever witnessed.


----------



## WayneC

Wow David, the photo is a scream. I can only imagine what it would have been like in person.


----------



## mook

Wayne, 
You are correct- I was confusing myself. I have the #040 with one arm and the one I am wanting is the #043 not the #044. I have a Stanley #050 which is similar to the Record #044 more or less.
I have found one here and will bid for it nearer the time :- http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=387315314


----------



## mook

David, would those be known as Catatonic Goats by any chance ( Must be hilarious to see them dropping like that. Try throwing your hat at them….


----------



## mook

"RG, looked pretty long in the store. 6 feet, I'd guess." 
Must be of the Grim Reaper variety. A cool item to display (securely) over your front entrance….


----------



## Brit

Wayne, I didn't know you could sharpen Lie Nielsen catalogues LOL


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, that is one fine looking tool.

Al, plant some Christmas trees. You'll still need the scythe, but in about 7 yrs or so, you'll have a reason to buy a vintage lumber jack saw.

Andy, Lie Nielsen catalogues are sharp enough. Talk about hand planes of your dreams!

Note to self. Always look up if ever at Philips place.


----------



## dbray45

Al - I used a scythe when I was a kid when my neighbor's tractor died. Cutting a small patch, 1/4 acre is fairly easy, 7 acres, not so much. If you are looking at a serious amount of exercise, this will do it. Seriously check with your Dr. first and ask him/her how much to drink and eat so you do not have issues.

If you already have a tractor and the grass is on a hill, get a sickle bar for the cutting. If you do this, make two cuts - the first one high, about 12"-14" the second low. you will understand after the first time.


----------



## Bertha

David, I am a doctor, and I told myself it was too much work after about 10 minutes. The scythes they had at the hardware store came in two varities: 1) A smallish True Temper one with about a 12" head for $40; and 2) A monstrous 2' blade, very high quality for $80 and a 7 foot'ish double handed wooden handle for another $60. I asked to swing around the $140 setup and it was way too unwieldy for my 5'9" frame. I also chopped my shin with a machete once and my fiance' is nervous about these brushcutting activities. After talking to the hillbillies in the shop, they recommended a "conseel tool". I ended up with this animal:










Turns out Council is the brand and this is a "brush hook". The hillbillies were very excited about it. I took it home, sharpened both blades (double-sided), and hit the hillside. 
.
Fail
.
Tried the ditch with similar results. Now guys, I've got a home powerlifting gym (another hobby) and I can put up 335 on the bench and 425 deadlift; this tool was too much for me. It's got to weigh 30 pounds and there's no "stroke" to the straight handle. Plus, the blade is impossible to sharpen, except with a mill file (which is difficult to control). It would probably make a ridiculous machete for chopping a trail, but alas, it is not the tool for me.

Time to up my brushcutting powertool options. I've got the big Husqvarna now & the hillbillies tell me I can put a circular saw blade on it. Doesn't sound much more dangerous than what's already on it, to be honest. Anyone heard of such a thing.

Sorry about the off-topic. Here's a plane (Anderson):


----------



## Bertha

And to DW and Wayne, I actually thought the price of that #2 was about right with a foreign iron. If it were a #3 with an Ohio iron at >$200, I'd be wondering what on Earth is going on. I remember when you could score a #2 for a little over $100. Now, they reguarly fetch $300+, it seems. There are weirdo's on occasion and I think our own Dan found his at a reasonable price. I can live without one for now. If I start reaching for my #3 all the time, I might consider one; but for now, I seem to be reaching for bigger, rather than smaller.


----------



## racerglen

Al..
Check the Lee Valley gardening section..
Some great brushing stuff there..oops..you've already invested in motorized mayhem !


----------



## dbray45

Al, this is more what I was thinking:


----------



## Bertha

Glen, I really like gardening, so the LV catalog is like porn to me. Very unique and high quality pieces. I think I'm going to keep the handtools in the shop and add to my carbon footprint on my property. I'm still sore from my failed attempts yesterday


----------



## Bertha

David, youtube's blocked on this computer. Will watch as soon as I can!


----------



## dbray45

You gotta be be careful of LV cataloges - sugar for kids, waaay to many goodies. And they have quality also.


----------



## mochoa

Don W, I think the Ohio Tools blade is a laminated steel blade. So I guess that means it is hard steel welded on to a thicker piece of softer steel. If you look closley at the picture it starts off thick at the cutting edge and then tapers off. I have a wood bodied Ohio Tools jointer with a blade like that. Holds a really good edge for a long time.

I wonder if these were the Hock Blades of the day? Dont know.


----------



## WayneC

I'm not sure the Iron in the #2 is foreign. I'm thinking it is an Ohio #2 as opposed to a Stanley. The plane does not have any of the normal patents or marks that would be on an early stanley plane. Also the parts look different. e.g. look at how the frog mates to the body of the plane.

Al, given the machete incident, I still recommend the fainting goats….

What is sharp about the 1995 LN catalog is the prices…. They are a lot less than they are today.


----------



## Bertha

Ha Wayne, the goats are becoming a more viable option. The fainting variety demands a premium, in my book. I'm with you, Wayne; I have doubts that it's a Stanley at all. Still a very desirable little plane.


----------



## WayneC

If I owned some property, I would have been out looking for a goat yesterday afternoon…. lol


----------



## Dcase

I actually just got my first LV catalog in the mail yesterday. I was looking through it last night and every time I turned the page I said to my wife who was next to me "I need that and that and that"

I will say though, I am not a big fan of the Veritas bench plane totes.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I'm not a big fan of the Veritas planes, period. I've caught flack for it before. I don't like the mixed media look. The totes look terrible to my eyes. I know the low angles perform wonderfully but my pettiness keeps me at bay. I'd rather pay a bit more for the LN, which I consider very handsome; however, I'm not a big fan of the mixed metal. I'd rather have an all steel plane than one with a bronze cap. Of course, I'd rather have an all bronze one, if only for the pimp factor.


----------



## WayneC

I've been getting their catalogs for years. I got hardware and woodworking with my last order from them. I placed an order yesterday and asked that they send the Garden catalog with that one. They are a joy to browse through. Are you on the Lie-Nielson mailing list? Always good to circle a few items on their catalog and leave it lying around the house.

There is a guy on eBay who sells replacement Bedrock style totes for Veritas planes. I'm not sure if it is the same guy who does the Stanley totes or not. But it would seem likely that it is the same guy.


----------



## Bertha

I keep looking for this goat plane you all keep talking about. I'm just not sure I have the shop space for it.


----------



## racerglen

Good grief Wayne !
You're going into the pre Veritas era..
You could get lost there..

;-}


----------



## WayneC

You will have to wait until you get home Al….


----------



## WayneC

Glen, I have been lost there for years… : ^ )


----------



## racerglen

Ah…me too..
But a fine place to be..


----------



## Bertha

What's going on with these Record 73 shoulders? Wow, they're pricey.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I bet a teacup fainting goat costs more than one of Philips planes !


----------



## Bertha

David, buy me a Marcou plane and I'll faint for you.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

here I thought the tread faded last week and then I´m off for the weekend and a few days 
my god what a read to catch up with you 
nice chiesel plane Wayne 

Bertha in good old UK they are called Billhooks or sparhooks if its with a short handle 
http://www.oldtools.co.uk/tools/Billhooks.html

I just ordred this little GTL brass smoother …........ anyone knows anything about GTL planes or tools ?
will arive next week together with a stanley NO.3 for my daughter 









Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

nevermind found this on the net 

http://www.stagtools.co.uk/Brass/OtherBrassPlanes.htm

Dennis


----------



## lenpam

I was remiss in mentioning Marcou planes and stand corrected,while I don't have one I've heard from others that they are not quite your typical infill but very much handmade and excellent working planes. There are a few others as well and one having some problems I would mention as far a craftmanship but I'll pass for now. My experience is based on owning infills and putting them back in use through whatever means it takes to be restored to functioning well as well collecting them. I know this sounds neither here or there as to collector or user,so I guess I'm an avid collector restorer user type. Len


----------



## WayneC

If your a restorer/user type, you have met the right crowd for this site. I am more of a restorer/user than collector. At least I try to avoid collecting.


----------



## lenpam

My girlfriend calls the walls of my shop wallpaper with handplanes so I can't say I'm not collecting but I can say all mine are tuned for use and ready to go be they a Norris or a Stanley if they can't do the job they are in the fixit box until I can make them work ready. I know couple guys who regularly give me grieve because I'm not above restoring totally a infill plane where they would set it on a shelf and look at it admiring the name. Sometimes I think I spend more time creating storage for old tools [especially planes]then actually making furniture or building pieces,but thats OK as long as you make nice toolchest and shelfs. Len


----------



## donwilwol

I'd like to see how you keep your planes Len. I have wanted to come up with a way to display/store in some of the old tool boxes I have. We've discussed this among us user/restorer types around here at LJ's.

I tend to enjoy the fixing up and making work as much (maybe more) than actually using them, although using them is pretty high on my list.


----------



## donwilwol

so I went out, grabbed my new 71 router plane, sharpened it, and gave it a try. It cut nice, but I've got a few questions. 









First it has two screw holes like it will accept a sole. I have never seen anything attached. What are the holes for?

Second. If using it to actually cut a dado, how do you keep the cut straight?


----------



## lenpam

Mostly just shelfs,a couple are angled forward from the wall and one is slanted back to hold the larger panel and jointer infills so they don't tip out from their own weight.I keep the more expensive ones on shelfs with plexi glass windowed doors I made[for show mostly]The smoothers are on wide shelfs that I can line them up side to side and get abunch in a realtive short shelf . I do try to leave a little space between them so the metal doesn't touch metal and I try to wax them one a year,I don't worry much about rust between the wax and the heated shop it's pretty much a none issue when it comes to rust.I worry more about dropping them when I slide one out to use it,I dropped a really nice panel plane a couple months ago and ended replacing the spur on the tote and the front bun which broke.

I couldn't use them all if I tried I just have too many now,but I do keep them all ready to work that's just part of my psyche and how I like to keep tools. I try to keep the same makers work together also like all the Norris' on one shelf and one cabinet and all the Slaters on one shelf etc. That just makes it easy to find them or to show somebody a certain style. Len


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Don I have seen a vidioclip with swartz where he did it after he scribed the line either with a gauge or knife
but that was a stopped rabbet 
usely you cut the sides of the dado with a saw first ..... some then use a cheisel and straighten the bottom
with the router …. others only use the router

the screwholes is for a sidefence system if you want to make a rabeate near the edge 
fx. on the sides to a drawer for the bottom

Dennis


----------



## bubinga

Workshop clock


----------



## Bertha

Len, I wish I had your problem of keeping the Norris and Slaters apart I stick to Stanley to avoid infighting. At least, that's my current excuse for not owning any Norris.


----------



## RGtools

DW Yes it's for a sole. Many times when this is handy, for instance if you are routing a groove in in a narrow edge for a door panel, a custom sole with a tight mouth will give you the purchase you need to route. Also you can make up adjustable fences if you want to use this in place of a plow (good for stopped grooves.)


----------



## RGtools

DW on the second question. Practice makes perfect, but there are a few cheater methods that help.

1. Use the router to clean up the mess made by other tools. Use a saw to establish as much of the side of the dado as possible, and use a chisel to hog out most of the waste. The router should just make the dado flat and of uniform depth. Using the router to make and entire dado, really takes a long time and unnecessarily dulls an edge that is difficult to sharpen.

2. Use a knife for your layout. With practice these are a great guide for your router plane. I use this when I wast to establish a small dado before hogging out wast with a brace. If you make sure to either angle the router with the side of the blade straight to the wall or slightly away from it, you will not go far in the wrong way.

3. Take light passes, they are easier to control. This is really important at the beginning and end of establishing a dado.

Have fun, that's one of my favorite tools.


----------



## racerglen

Dennis you darling man !
My wife bought me a GTL brass plane at an antiques and collectable sale a few years ago and slipped it in as a Christmas present that year..she'd seen me looking..and I'd never have known what it was if not for you !
I wasn't even reading the initials on the lever cap right..
Mind one thing though..mine has the screw/bolt into the rear tote through the sole and it sticks out..maybe now I'll have the incentive to figure out what to do aboutthat..every attempt so far has ennded for fear of damaging something !
Thanks again !


----------



## Bertha

I love the adjuster on that little GTL. So tall and proud. 
Dennis, I'm going to start calling mine a spar hook, no matter what the hillbilliies say


----------



## Brit

EJ - That's a great clock.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

what happen …... some got happy and thank me …. waow what a feeling to be able to help a little … 

naa kidden you but I´m glad if you can use the infomation

Racerglen take of the tote and put the screw thrugh the hole and see if its the countersunk that is the problem if not you maybee have to shorten the screw a little like mads often has done in his projects 

did you looked at the link there is some good infomation about them 
funny they were made by so many different contactors between the war so you cuold call
every excample today ….. very rare …............ LOL

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol

Dennis, I'm not crazy about some of the brass planes, but that GTL makes it work. I nver heard of that brand before. Its pretty cool.


----------



## racerglen

We can even make it more special.. "gunmetal" not brass, that's from the old days of brass cannon..
Seriously Dennis this is great information !
And yes, I'm about to pull the 60 plus year old guy a bit further apart. Mine has the two little knobs as in the picture at the sides of the rear tote, but like I said every time I've started to work on it I've been scared off by how much force with no result.
Wouldn't want a broken body let alone a Bertha Frog…
;-{


----------



## Dennisgrosen

if you have those little knops in the front on the rear tote then lieve the tote on ... thats a no tuch tote 
just check the countersink by turning the srew upside down 
and if its good enoff then its either the lenght or you have to file a little on the screwhead to be more flat
after all its added later in the production or by an owner

Don I never had heard of it before and if they only excisted between to two worldwars 
and produced to the serius DIY from the mittle class then there can´t be many of them now 
I know they made saws too and I gess other woodworking tools allso

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

I think it most be unusual that the brass levercap is made as the stanley´s iron levercap and not with a screw to tighten the levercap …. but thats maybee my memery that play´s with me again

maybee the planes only was sold in UK back then …. who knows


----------



## WayneC

LOL - Check out this beauty of a Frankenplane….

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stanley-No-35-Bedrock-Brass-Bottom-Plate-/180690114337?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a11f85721


----------



## Dennisgrosen

never heard of a transition with brass …. but who knows  
but saying its an early bedrock …..

Dennis


----------



## mook

Don W: the #71 hand router "plane" is a very under rated tool and I can't think why, as if you make things like book cases etc out of solid wood you will find one of these indispensable even if you have several electric routers. They are excellent for finishing stopped dadoes that have been made with an electric router, for example. Or tweaking tenons. Or inlaying certain hardware such brass corner straps and angles.
For cutting dadoes the usual method is to saw the shoulder lines to depth using a back saw with guide,then use the #71 to clean it up after most of the waste has been removed with chisels-or you skip the chiselling and do it all with hand router after sawing.







Some models have two grooves in the sole for a metal fence piece to slide along-like the one pictured. Yours is the older type for which they didn't provide a metal fence piece but drilled those two holes so one can screw on a wide sole to enable one to span wide openings-probably wider than Stanley's imagination…..
I pimped up one and sold it , unfortunately:









I had to make the fence piece from brass, and also made the 1/4 inch cutter. Then got carried away and pimped the knobs…


----------



## donwilwol

thanks Philip. That was helpful. I may have to make of find a stop fence like that.


----------



## WayneC

I agree Phillip. Too bad you sold it. That is a lovely plane…


----------



## RGtools

Philip. You are a dangerous man.


----------



## Bertha

Agree with RG. Quite dangerous.


----------



## racerglen

2 things..
Dennis the file treatment worked fine on the brass plane, the screw was actualy holding the rear tote in place not just the two boobies to either side..but great now..again thanks, I had NO idea of the maker or history, I'd thought of someone like MADDS doing a one off in his shop..(i think mrs. paid about 125 for it….)

part 2..
Aparerently I have a Stanley 102 block plane..but there are ID issues..(c'mere homeland security..yah that wall…)
cast upraised at the back of the sole and under ? the lever cap the numbers 102..
no USA, no other ID not even a mark on the blade BUT !!!!!
Stamped ahead of the mounting post, as in between the mouth and the post is "FOREIGN"

Hmmmm..

Any thoughts..?
Love,
Baffled..

(Dear Abby…...it's been a loooooooong day.. )


----------



## Dennisgrosen

great to hear you fixed it Glen 

Dennis


----------



## WayneC

A couple more Stanley #62s on ebay

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=stanley+62+plane&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## racerglen

Hey..
Anybody keeping count of how many '62s are being offered..
Like how many were actualy made..

;-]


----------



## Dennisgrosen

you can´t compare that Glen 
becourse a tool can be sold again and again and again
so its not impossiple to track them onless every one is no. 
and there is a list of every owner since they were made and update with the new owners

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol

Scored a nice Millers Falls #10, and 2 nasty #6's among some other cool stuff. Wagon's for the grandkids.


----------



## WayneC

Looks like a good haul Don. Is that a bench top grinder?


----------



## Bertha

I like that old floor jack too. I'm not a millers falls guy; is the 10 a rebate? Cool wagon.


----------



## racerglen

Naw, 10 is their equivilant to a 4 and a half stanley..
Love mine, better than the damaged 4 and a half on the shelf by far..
(the damage being a large chunk out of the "drivers" side cheek…)


----------



## Bertha

So a fat 4, nice score! That rhymed for style points.


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, its a nice bench grinder. ( just figure out how to bring up a single reply)

Glen is right. I always wind up buying planes in two's. I just won a 4 1/2 about a week ago. Now I find the #10. I like Millers Falls. Maybe its the flashy red. maybe the chrome. They work just like a stanley.

All of the wheels were locked up on the jack. The guy wanted $25, I got it for $10. This morning I just took the wheels all apart. They have real stainless ball bearings, so a little penetrating oil, a hammer and pipe wrench, and then some axle grease and they are free as a bird. I only had a little cheap floor jack, so this will be a welcome addition. I jacked the tractor up with it, so the hydraulics work too.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice. I have had a floor jack on my want list for a while. Waiting to find one at a yard sale.

I'm guessing the Millers Falls is a nice plane. You will have to have a run-off to figure out which one becomes your main user.

Did you see that they added a new Hand Tools Forum?


----------



## donwilwol

I just seen the new forum. Nice. It will get used.


----------



## donwilwol

got something else cooking too.


----------



## Bertha

I smell what you're cooking, DW. I think we have the exact same tub! To tell you the truth, my last one was a big blue recycle bin and I liked it a bit better. It made is easier getting things in and out. But this tub is proven!


----------



## donwilwol

two ratty old #6's in there side by side. Its not bubbling, but a i set the frogs on top of the base, figured it couldn't hurt, and a piece of the lateral adjustment was sticking out of the water. I could already see the difference.

If this works out as planned, I have a saw blade or 2 to go in next.


----------



## Bertha

Oh it'll work. When they first come out, you won't be terribly impressed. But once you start putting a brush or brass wire wheel to them, you'll see that the effort wasn't wasted. The rust will buff off like it's just barely hanging on. I've been using Pyrex (sp.?) Pyrol (sp.?) something like that- it's a "parts cleaner" but I think it's just aersolized acetone. Once I dry them off out of the tank, I've been spraying this stuff on to kind of force out the water. I'll give them one last wipe with acetone before going off to paint (if desired). I'm becoming less and less inclined to rejapan/paint these days. I did my number 8 more for show than desire.


----------



## RGtools

It does look sweet though Al. 
DW nice wagon-oh-goodies. I Should take a wagon to the next swap meet I go to, maybe it will increase my chances of getting something worth while…


----------



## racerglen

Warning !
DO NOT TAKE A WAGON TO AN AUCTION !

It could come home full of "stuff"

;-)

And..there could be repercusions..

(no beer for you tonight you spendthrift…)


----------



## donwilwol

I didn't take it, I bought it. You always buy something and then fill it full of tools. That's the objective.


----------



## RGtools

Duly noted. I will find a trailer for $2 and fill it with bedrocks, and Japanese paring chisels, because that is the new plan. Do you think I should run the plane past my wife?

I had my beer already since I racked off today.^#[email protected], that did not go as well as it normally does, hope I did not contaminate it. (we'll see in a week)


----------



## WayneC

Not sure planes and wives are compatable…


----------



## donwilwol

My wife bought the wagon, so i was good to go.

And it had wooden sides, so completely ligate for this conversation.


----------



## Bertha

RG, you're a homebrewer? I used to brew professionally. Are you going all grain? Batch size?


----------



## racerglen

Wooden kegs ?


----------



## RGtools

Bertha small batches (5 gal). Working towards all grain, 50 gallon batches but right now that's a bit time intensive. I grow my own hops and quite a few different grains that can go into my beers though.

Will be making wooden aging barrels at some point as well (though never with beech)


----------



## saddletramp

Wives and hand planes, compatable? Not so much.

Home brewed beer and hand planes, very compatable!! ;^))

Never tried to home brew myself (don't drink enough beer to make it worthwhile) but, before I moved north, I had a neighbor who brewed some very tasty craft beers. Makes me thirsty just thinking about it.


----------



## saddletramp

Where do all of you find all of these flea markets and swap meets? Living up here in the "North Woods", anythings like that are few and far between. I guess living in Paradise (pun intended, I actually live in Paradise Twp.) does have some drawbacks.


----------



## Bertha

RG, I had a 2 barrel pilot that I sold; wish I had known you then. It was made from reclaimed dairy vessels & fired with propane. It was setup for infusion or decoction mash and would hold temps to 0.5F. Do you grow engineered hops or the natural varieties? Experimented with dry hopping? I miss those days. My liver doesn't.


----------



## Brit

Don - So that's what you guys call a floor jack. We call that a trolley jack in the UK.

You've got to come home with something for the wife though, or you'll be in the dog house.


----------



## Bertha

The trolly's FOR the wife, Brit. He's tired of watching her hurt her back, changing those flats


----------



## racerglen

Andy..
Question for you, in my collection I have a couple of made in Shefield Rapier brand blades.
They are a wee bit thicker than the Stanleys and do seem to hold an edge pretty well.
Know anything about them ?
One came with my poor old 4.5 C..


----------



## Brit

sorry Glen I don't know anything about them I'm afraid.


----------



## donwilwol

My wife always comes home with stuff. Yellow ware kind of stuff. She does the yellow ware and I do the tools. A match made in heaven.


----------



## Bertha

Glen, that's the first I've heard of them, too. There's mention of one here for $14
http://www.toolexchange.com.au/OtherPlanes&Parts.htm


----------



## racerglen

Good Grief !
Do you realize how much I could sell my spare blades for !!
I must have been sleeping or something..never realize that they were that expensive ..
Thanks Al..


----------



## Bertha

Yeah Glen, if you're willing to part with them, especially if you've derusted and sharpened them, you can make some quick cash. Someone like me who breaks plane parts is often desperate to re-establish his reputation on woodworking websites by dramatic overbids on Ebay


----------



## donwilwol

speaking of which, my new frog for the #3 showed up today. I'm not sure what brought that to mind.


----------



## racerglen

I think I'll pass..
Found this on another site as someone tried to trace his Dad's tools history in 2003 or so..

Quote:
Rapier 400 smoothing plane by the Anglo Scottish Tool Co. Gateshead

You know about as much as anybody. Not terribly good quality, c.1950s/60s. A few contemporary adverts here. The one plane they made that's probably considered desirable is the #3 plough plane knock-off of the Record 043.


----------



## racerglen

And even more bizzare..oops the pictures didn't follow..
I'd guess Rapier was a short lived operation..

"The Rapier #3, made by the Anglo-Scottish Tool Co. Ltd., Gateshead, during the 1950s and 60s. It's a solid tool but just slightly coarser in casting and finish than the Record. 
Until recently I thought the Rapier was just about the only alternative 043 I'd see, but then this supposedly Russian example turned up on a well-known internet auction site. The auction blurb claimed: "This is the Soviet Plane - Spuntubel. it was made from metal in 1970s on the plant of the town of Sestroretsk (in Leningrad region). The size of this plane is 5.4×5.4 inches. It is in very good condition.There is three extra knives for it." It actually came with four metric irons, measuring between 3mm and 6mm. Apparently a munitions factory in the town was indeed turned into a tool making factory in 1869 and still operates, so who knows? 
Photograph courtesy of Mike Wenzloff 
It strikes me as a well-made tool - not perhaps what we in the West naturally associate with Russian tools. The countersunk holes for fitting a wooden sub fence are a nice touch for instance. Subsequently a further example appeared with some packing and documentation

The proud new owner tells me: "It works as well as my minty Record-and has a sort of charm about it. The blades sharpen well, but not easily, so I think the blades are decent. On the second picture on the skate just below the rear fence rod you can see about the only casting defect, what must have been a bubble in the cast iron. The colour, which I thought was perhaps "patina" is a fairly permanent fixture. It does have a bluish hue to it, so I suspect it was a treatment to the metal in the past."


----------



## Bertha

http://www.gabardiandson.com/

Very intriguing


----------



## Dcase

So my power Jointer/Planer combination machine broke down on me this weekend. I don't know how long it will be down but good thing I have the planes and know how to joint the wood by hand.

Its a good reminder how helpful it is knowing how to use the hand tools because the machines can and will be out of service at some point and time.


----------



## RGtools

Bertha. You are killing me that would be perfect. I do have some of the gear for my larger batches but I am going to have to play the mad scientist to get the job done. I grow the classics, Galena, Cascade, Nugget, Fuggles and one other that I cannot remember. I also got a TON of hops from a friend who had them covering his 10000 barn, 50 gallon Trashbags full of hops and I did not even make a dent, I am guessing that they are cascade.

Dan. You are going to get a work out soon. Put those kids to work.


----------



## Bertha

RG, Cascade is a staple. We used it by the ton at the brewery. There's been a shift now to bitter with the high alpha ones like Chinook. I don't have a problem using a ton of hops, so Cascade's just fine with me. Are you packaging into 5gal sodakegs? Even with the ability to keg 1/2 barrels, I still find the sodakegs the most user friendly. When my friends were clamouring for finished beer, I'd force carbonate in a soda keg, same goes for ciders. I'm sure you're already using them but if not, make that your first switchover.

Dan, I read about your Minimax and it really upset me. I hope you get it squared away. That's a very nice machine, so I doubt it's anything too serious. Good luck.


----------



## RGtools

Bertha. Right now I bottle, which works for now. When I am done spending money on shiny tools I will definetly go the sodakeg route.


----------



## Bertha

Do you bottle under pressure? Do you filter? The soda kegs are really nice even if you still want to bottle. I used to rack out of my primary through a filter into my soda keg secondary. I'd then force carbonate and use a counterpressure filler. You can go from completion of fermentation to cold bright carbonated beer in the bottle the same day. You can also dry hop in muslin in your sodakeg secondary. Soda kegs changed the way I brewed small scale.


----------



## RGtools

Nice. No I don't filter. But I do rack off even my ales for clarity. That's a cools system though and your isidious soda kegs are starting to seduce me.

Back to planes. I am FINALLY the owner of a jack plane. I snagged it on my lunch break about an hour after the vendor at this store had set it out for sale. The thing already works, not tune up, I MAY need to sharpen the blade more but that's it. SO HAPPY. I know that a no 5 bailey is not on most dream lists, but you ahve no idea how flippin' hard that was to find in my area.


----------



## WayneC

It looks pretty good RG. Glad you got one.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@Don W, I had never heard of yellow ware. I searched it and believe I have never even seen that before. It sure is better looking than carnival glass !!! I had a family member that tried to collect a house full of that stuff.


----------



## derosa

You guys are making me want to break out the equipment and start on a nice Scot's ale. Only thing that's been holding me back is the distance to the nearest grain supplier. It is the one truly nice thing I've discovered with hand tools, they work up a thirst that can be satisfied without risking a limb.


----------



## donwilwol

RG, that a nice looking #5, and a SW to. The tote looks like its a nice piece of wood.


----------



## donwilwol

yesterday I finished up one of the nasty old #6's and cleaned up the Shelton. I'm actually thinking about selling these. I've got 4 #6's now and 4 #5's. I'm outta control and running out of room


----------



## Bertha

RG, that #5 would be very desirable in my shop; you did well; corrugated, nice totes, SW iron, nothing to complain about. DW, that #6 is a nice one; should you sell it, you shouldn't have any trouble. Derosa, if the laziness really sets in, there's always Alternative beverage:

http://ebrew.com/

I've had really good experiences with them going 15 years back plus.


----------



## Bertha

Preston boxwood curved

http://www.supertool.com/forsale/july2011tl.htm


----------



## Bertha

Boxwood chamfer for Wayne:










http://www.supertool.com/forsale/july2011tl.htm


----------



## Bertha

Tiny croze for Mads:










http://www.supertool.com/forsale/july2011tl.htm


----------



## Bertha

Bedrock 601 remake by Patrick? Who do you think manufactures it?

http://www.supertool.com/601.htm


----------



## DaddyZ

RG - Nice One !!!

Bertha - Looks Cool, when is yours arriving?


----------



## Bertha

I don't know, DaddyZ…$250 for a LN1 or $700 for a fake 601? I think I'd go LN.


----------



## WayneC

This Stanley #62 has taken off. $406.66 with almost two days to go….

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOW-ANGLE-Stanley-No-62-Plane-FINE-SWEETHEART-/320721190045?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aac78fc9d


----------



## RGtools

I might be the only guy here who does not want a 62. They are pretty and all but I really am not a fan of the fact that you can't camber the blade effectively for rough work.

If I was doing casework with lots of exposed end grain I would change my tune in a hurry though.


----------



## mook

RG said "I might be the only guy here who does not want a 62".
I don't want one either because I prefer my Lee Valley bevel up jack plane.
But you can camber the blade- but who wants to do rough work with this type of plane anyway? I yam mystified….


----------



## moshel

I don't have any fancy planes, but this is by far my favorite:









its a 4 1/2 Stanley refurbished by Philip Marcou. It is beautiful and works so well…
Compared to my other planes (stock Stanleys and woodriver) it really stand out - makes them all feel clumsy.


----------



## Bertha

Nice, Moshel!
Count me in as one who DOES want a #62.


----------



## RGtools

PM, that's a good point, the plane is really not geared toward rough work


----------



## Chelios

Hey I found this…it is pretty darn close to my dream

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1398

Apparently they made it a few years back. I wonder how much it went for


----------



## WayneC

I think they were about $450 if I remember correctly. I remember them being for sale. You could always save your money and keep your eyes out on eBay. : ^ )


----------



## Chelios

Thanks for the tip…I will start my premium plane fund!


----------



## donwilwol

does spray painting them pink make them worth more?


----------



## mook

"does spray painting them pink make them worth more?" 
Looking at that item I cannot see any other reason other than insanity…..


----------



## donwilwol

I was wondering that myself. I thought, hey a can of pinkish rustoleum and I could make a mint.


----------



## racerglen

Ewwww..
Maybe somebody thought they could make it look like the Buck Rogers variety ?


----------



## Bertha

I can't explain the price on that Rogers. Even if it's a good plane, it'll never make it into my collection. Too God awful ugly, even WITH the pink fingernails and toes.


----------



## WayneC

Al, you need to get a copy of the Anarchist's Toolchest, it will help you with your fiancées newly established tool budget. I got my copy today and it is a very interesting read. I'm about 1/4 a way through the book.

For everyone it is a great galoot read. Lots of information on what tools you need to build furnature as well as information on how to select tools… Highly recommended.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=67610&cat=51&ap=1


----------



## saddletramp

Wayne, is that basically a one read book or will it be a well used reference?


----------



## RGtools

Several read book for me. (I told you it was a good read Wayne).

Al I know you are not a Scwhartzanite but that one is worth a read.

So Wayne, are your chest yet? I am.


----------



## Bertha

I'm definitely going to get it. Wayne tells me it might increase my tool budget


----------



## donwilwol

its so damn hard to set the priorities to accommodate the budget.


----------



## Bertha

It really is. I have so many things that I want; it's hard to decide what to save up for first. I'm not good at waiting, so whatever my monthly budget, I'll probably end up buying one tool with all of my budget.


----------



## WayneC

Actually it will help you prioritize what tools to get and what tools to avoid. It should reduce your tool spend. Favorite comment was one to the effect that this is for people who are building furnature and not people who are building plywood figures of little boys peeing….


----------



## RGtools

I would not say it's reduced my tool spend so much as focused it.

I have been loving my jack by the way, how the heck did I rough out a wide board before I spent that $25? (answer: sweat and tears)


----------



## Bertha

I can't get into my own treadle link from work. Blocked. I installed the pillowblocks and bought a grinding stone but I'm beginning to realize that I don't know what I'm doing. I'm not sure this is going to work. It's fun, anyhow.










I can adjust the belt tension by raising the platform. I'll build a second adjustable assembly behind this one to pick up the step pulley. I should have used a bike sprocket, as I don't see this thing spinning freely.


----------



## saddletramp

Interesting, keep posting your progress Al. Can't wait to see the resaults and better yet, how you deal with all the little problems that arise.


----------



## WayneC

Your probably also going to have to think about a flywheel….


----------



## Bertha

I don't think I understand the flywheel. 
They look cool, but I'm not sure how I'd implement one.

Shouldn't my heavy cast iron wheel act as a flywheel? However, the pedal is fixed, so as the heavy wheel turns, so will my pedal oscillate up and down. Confused.

http://www.bloodandsawdust.com/sca/lathes2.html


----------



## WayneC

Hmmmm. Perhaps there is a way the top could still spin when the bottom is stationary. Like coasting on a bike. I was thinking flywheel would help sustain movement when not using the pedal…


----------



## donwilwol

like a bike. You can peddle, but when you stop peddling the peddles no longer turn. The "bike peddle" part would need to be on the treadle.

I have a flywheel off a tread mill. You can have it if it will work.


----------



## Bertha

I understand what y'all are saying. I'm not sure the treadle could be adapted for this without modification. Maybe I could use the step pulley with a geared hub "like a bike". Like I said, I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## donwilwol

You don't really need the "bike" type. Just add a heavy wheel to the shaft. It's independent of the gears. It just allows momentum for the wheels to drive against resistance. If you where to use one side at a time on your pillow block, the flywheel could go on one end. (at least I would test it that way). If it works, figure a way to put it next to the pully.


----------



## Bertha

But DW, I don't have any gears; just a v-belt riding in a pulley. I'll have to check, but I think the crank arm is fixed to the driving wheel. It seems like the gears would have to be at the driving wheel axle, where there's just a metal on metal joint. I'll check better tonight.


----------



## donwilwol

but Al 
A typical flywheel is NOT part of the gears, although its attached to the shaft. Think of a heavy wheel, without any gears or pulleys, attached alongside of the pulley on the pillow block. It can be connected to the pulley or the shaft to give the buffing wheels momentum. It makes the "system" harder to start and harder to stop.


----------



## Bertha

DW, I'm assuming it needs a free spinning axle to work. My axle is fixed to a pulley which houses a belt under tension. If the big cast iron wheel on my treadle (what I'm calling the "driving wheel") spins freely, then it should act as a flywheel. If the wheel is permanently fixed to the crank arm, I might have a problem. I'll check when I get home but I seem to remember the wheel spinning freely without the pedal oscillating.


----------



## donwilwol

Seems we're not communicating very well. The flywheel needs to be able attached to the drive assembly, at least at the forward movement; otherwise it can't "drive" the buffer when it gets resistance.

If you already have a big cast iron wheel, it sounds like you already have a flywheel. So we're just spinning our wheels. Maybe we're just saying the same thing in a different language. Dr's have a way of doing that to me.

Man, i wish I hadn't passed on that treadle. Thats my biggest flee market mistake to date.


----------



## Bertha

A picture's worth a thousand words, DW.





































So, the problem is, there's a crank permanently connected and offset to the large cast iron wheel. A smaller v-belt pulley is parallel to and outside of the large wheel. So, the grinding stone is fixed to the axle and rotates driven by a fixed center-mounted pulley. Nothing spins freely. If I manually turn the stone, the treadle moves up and down by virtue of the fixed crank. This is what I failed to anticipate.

I was imagining the stone spinning freely like a chain driven rear bike wheel. I envisioned cranking a few times on the treadle to increase the speed of the stone. This of course would require a geared hub, like a bike wheel. As it stands, the belt is too stiff, too thick, and probably under too much tension (which I can adjust by the nuts under the platform).

It works! But the required coordination to keep the wheel spinning is impossible for me. The wheel doesn't spin freely at all, even with the belt quite loose. You can see that I added a step pulley off the other side. At least I can belt-in a motor and call it a 1/4 success!


----------



## dbray45

Food for thought -

The pulley on this is not a fly wheel its the drive pulley. A fly wheel for a grinder of this size, should be about 15 - 20 lbs. or heavier on a 20" wheel. The idea behind it is very much the same principal as the flywheel on steam engines. Once they come up to speed, the weight of the wheel overcomes the drag from the attached appliance. It's the wieght, once in motion thing. It takes more work to get it to speed but once there, it easier to keep the speed because of the momentum.

For a treadle sewing machine, speed was more the issue over amount of work. A grinder, speed and work are the issue.


----------



## saddletramp

Al, It is generally not in my nature to say "I told you so" but, I did tell you to go with the scroll saw. BSEG


----------



## racerglen

Well, he could always do the motor thing on the grinder and then convert the treadle 
to scroll saw ?
Just a slight delay in execution..


----------



## dbray45

Still may want to put the weighted fly wheel on it for the scroll saw.


----------



## Bertha

I left the ass end of the pulley hanging off the table (where the step is now) in case I had to add a flywheel. Tramp's right, he did warn me. The pedal operates the crank in an oscillatory movement that I think will be hard to maintain a steady drive, no matter what the application. I could always put a crank on one end and use it like a crank pulley. Oh well, it was fun to think about.


----------



## donwilwol

You could see if you can replace the drive pulley with a one way drive pulley. Stop by an automotive store and see if they have something similar.


----------



## Bertha

Now that's a thought! I think the axle would spin pretty freely if the drive pulley wasn't under tension by the belt.


----------



## donwilwol

then if you do need a flywheel, add it where the extra pulley is.


----------



## Bertha

I'll add sandpaper to the outside of the flywheel for double bonus points


----------



## donwilwol

use a heavy grinding wheel. same results and a grinder to boot.


----------



## Bertha

I'm having trouble googling these one-way pulleys. I hope I can find one to fit my axle.


----------



## WayneC

Some of my googling results

http://www.amazon.ca/Creative-Kinetics-Making-Mechanical-Marvels/dp/1402732236/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I3NDYNV3CU10Z8&colid=2E10SAY3U8Z3R

http://www.amazon.ca/507-Mechanical-Movements-Mechanisms-Devices/dp/0486443604/ref=pd_sim_b_2

http://www.astragalpress.com/american_foothandpower.htm

http://www.americanartifacts.com/smma/advert/ay119.htm

http://www.americanartifacts.com/smma/advert/ay255.htm

http://www.americanartifacts.com/smma/advert/ay209.htm

Roy Underhill lathe plan

http://blog.woodworking-magazine.com/blog/content/binary/TreadleLathe.pdf


----------



## WayneC

One more

http://books.google.com/books?id=iOK2ZTik3MMC&lpg=PA239&ots=eYgMX-0NkP&dq=human%20powered%20machinery%20by%20Kenneth%20Cope&pg=PP1#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Bertha

Wayne has got this googling down pat. Thank you! Oh, and Wayne, I received "the best" android phone on the market yesterday. It's clad in rubber, has multiple cameras, gps, and who knows what else. I haven't been able to make a call on it yet but it's in my pocket. I'm waiting for it to do something on its own.


----------



## WayneC

People use smart phones to make phone calls?

Any android users have suggestions for good applications for Al to use? I'm an iPhone user.


----------



## Bertha

The Verizon guy talked my fiance' out of the iphones. She told me why but I can't remember. I specifically wanted a keypad, not a "virtual keypad". I didn't get my wish. I'll have to find some time to play around with it.


----------



## WayneC

Virtual works great and gives you lots more real estate to view web content, etc. Hate when sales guys interfere. Given your phone phobia, you would still already be using an iPhone.


----------



## Bertha

They ended up being the same price, so I'm not sure how I ended up with this one. Yeah, the screen is really big, nice and clear. We were consolidating several accounts into one, adding data, removing texting, it was all too confusing to me. I spent about 15 minutes getting the battery in, so I was done with it for the night.


----------



## saddletramp

Al, I've got one of those flip open phones from the last ice age that cost me $20 and about $100 per year to use to make phone calls and it does make phone calls without any learning curve. It probably does some other stuff too if I wanted to bother to learn about it but I don't! I feell too tied to reality with just the phone function. I see too many people who's entire life consists of being tied to that damn phone/camera/web scanner/gps/portable game console/app generator/texting machine. All that I can say to them is, GOOD GRIEF!!--GET A LIFE!!!


----------



## Bertha

It's funny, Saddle. I used to like all these electronic devices. I even felt important when I got my first pager as a medical student. Pretty soon, I learned to hate that pager. Later on, they began using cell phones to get in touch with people on call. Pretty soon, I learned to hate cell phones. NOW, they want me to look things up on the computer while I'm on the cell phone on call. It couldn't be avoided. The reason I mentioned it here is because for all the money I spend on this stuff, I'd like for it to do at least one thing that I think is cool. It may help me hate phones less

I did discover the youtube app and I'm listening to some obscure music. That's pretty cool.


----------



## WayneC

I was working on my carving fixture and taking a few photos with my phone to blog the progress. That made me think of you and your new phone. Go find a flickr application, download and install it, create a flickr account and take/upload a few photos. That would be a good way to get your feet wet….


----------



## Bertha

I will look into this, Wayne.


----------



## RGtools

I was going to go with the one way pulley idea myself but I have been beaten to the punch.


----------



## Bertha

Does anyone know where I can get said one-way pulley?


----------



## donwilwol

I would stop by an automotive parts store. They are used on things like car fans. They may have something you can use. I did a google search and couldn't find anything either. The other possibility is if you have a grainger or similar place near you.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

warning - warning - warning 
remember the tovels now to protect the keybords from droooooool

here is something to drool over ….. LOL
and its for sale on E-bay at the moment link below

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Millers-Patent-41-Type-8-4-Hole-Fence-Plane-/250852522363?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a67f9b97b

and here is the pictures 
.
.








.
.










.
.









.
.










.
.









.
.









.
.










.
.








.
.









.
.








.
.
.
.
.
Hope you enjoyd it as much as I do 

take care
Dennis


----------



## WayneC

Very pretty…


----------



## Woodowl

How do you all sharpen to 25000 in 3 minutes? Paul sellers says he can but didn't want to share how


----------



## mook

Owl, it depends on how smooth the bevel and back are at the start-or you can have a nice fine primary grind at say 25°(and the back already prepared) at 25K then go straight to that unrealistic 25K at 30°. I am speculating, and it also depends on how fast cutting this 25K is , unless he is using some sort of machine or buff. 
But of what practical use is honing to 25k, and why won't he share?Who is Paul Sellers? (Mr Scarey Sharp MK2?)


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

BS flag at full mast here. :=)


----------



## WayneC

Paul is a woodworking teacher from the UK

http://lumberjocks.com/PaulSellers


----------



## Woodowl

I don't know if the flag is to be raised or not. I am always open to learning something new. Here is the post where he states it http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27774 oh and he actually said 30 seconds

See below a copy paste of his blog

it. I don' t have the time to waste on micro (secondary) bevel systems 'cos I achieve better, stronger (surgically sharp) cutting edges to 25,000 grit in a matter of 30 seconds or less without. And as for Tormeks, Id rather paint the garage wall and watch the paint dry.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I remember that blog well. He never came back to it. No crime in that, but I'm just sayin'...

Of course, it's not like me saying I found an old 1918 panel truck covered up in a barn that had 43 brand new Stanley #1 planes inside (in their boxes), then just… nothing. ;=)

Life will go on even if we never hear the rest of the story.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree. I lost a little respect. In a forum like this, if you're going to say you can, say how. We're here to share and help each other, not brag about how good we are. (OK maybe a little bragging) but just sayin.


----------



## Bertha

I've never seen 25K grit sandpaper, so I guess I'm out. My planes perform to my level of expectation after 2000 and a strop. Someone's making disposable scalpel blades. How are they sharpening? I gathered some wood for my plane hutch this weekend. Cheap pine. I made and installed the French cleat but I've yet to make the first cut on the carcass.

Dennis, that Miller's is the stuff of dreams.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

This is a great post I have a few large plastic crates/boxes of old planes some with lots of brass on them.I went on a buying spree to german ebay and being able to speak fluent Deutsch *remember I lived there for 5 years* I bought a number of nice planes and guess what I intend to buy more too.Alistair


----------



## Dennisgrosen

yea so was his asked start bid on 795$ ca. 493 £ 
today there was and early norris panelplane that had a startbid on 1000£
none has bidden on any of the planes when the time ran out

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

dubblepost


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I bet this Stanley #5 1/4 C will go for over $400 US.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230645670064#ht_500wt_1200


----------



## mook

David,
strange that. I mean the attraction for a) the 5&1/4 size and b) the corrugated sole. At over $400 I would rather buy a new LN or LV, unless one of those was wanted to fill a collection. So let's see how much it goes for.
As an aside I came across a #7 some time ago which had a chip out of one side at the rear end, so chopped it short , pimped it up and sold it on the local fleebay as a #5&5/8ths if I remember correctly. Actually it made a nice plane-see the comparison with my green







The main differences being the tote a bit further back and more toe (very good) although overall length the same as a #5&1/2.























































Record #5&1/2.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Wow. It really did pimp out nicely !

I've seen a couple of planes on Ebay with chipped ends. One is on there now…

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Stanley-Rule-Level-Co-Wood-Plane-4-1-2-/250853199931?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6804103b

Hey, Philip… look at this scrote: http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-3-Pat-Dates-STANLEY-BAILEY-No-4-1-2-Plane-Tool-/330587763206?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf890f206 It, too is a 4 1/2 C, but my God it appears to be in awful shape… especially the sole and mouth.

So the ones with three patent dates had yellow japanning, right ? lol


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@Philip Marcou, On the 4 1/2 C… probably just because Blood & Gore says it is even more rare than the #1 but not as pricey. Oh, I passed on it already. I was hoping nobody knew and I'd get it for chump change, but that ain't happening.


----------



## mook

"Hey, Philip… look at this scrote: http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-3-Pat-Dates-STANLEY-BAILEY-No-4-1-2-Plane-Tool-/330587763206?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf890f206 It, too is a 4 1/2 C, but my God it appears to be in awful shape… especially the sole and mouth."

It is indeed a SCROAT of note …...(


----------



## wingate_52

Nice front handle and brass fittings. Do you retap the hole for your brass screw holding the rear tote? Is the brass ring on the front handle a ferrule on the handle or a washer between it and the plane casting? Nice work. I have a pair of cut down No. 5's that work really well.


----------



## mook

Wingate: I don't re tap that one unless it is stripped which is not often , I find. So in that case I merely made the brass screw a 7/32nds x 20 thread. If any other 7/32nds x 20 thread is stripped I just run a 1/4×20 bottom tap straight in-results in a perfect thread and I always do it when I pimp those planes ie I replace the handle long screw and knob screw with a 1/4" rod threaded 1/4" x 20…..

The brass ring is a ferrule to contain the end of the wood-easy improvement to do on any of those planes made before 1933 when there was no recess cast into the sole. So it is not a washer or spacer and is functional.
You can see more pimp ups here : https://picasaweb.google.com/philipmarcou/StanleyTypeRefurbishedPlanes. I did a run of them over a short period and don't do them now but might do one now and again for myself.


----------



## wingate_52

Nice work. Thanks for the info Philip.


----------



## Bertha

Philip, that Falcon blade on your Picassa is really cool. I like the tote heavy #7 chop too. Did you run the iron through a surface grinder? Looks too pretty to be true.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a #6 that I'm refurbing for my son. I bought it with the front knob screw broke of inside. For the life of me I couldn't get it out. I wound up grinding it off and braising a rounded nut to the base. Other than the different thread (than a Stanley) and the current color (i haven't painted it yet) I don't know how you would tell.

I've been trying to figure out what the thread of a stanley is. Thanks Philip.

I'm out of the shop for the next couple of weekends with work stuff (the paying kind) but I've wanted to try some things similar to making your 5 5/8. Another way to give these things a new life.

I've got 2 - 5 1/4. I didn't pay near that much.


----------



## WayneC

Apparently there were not many 5 1/4c planes made. This is what will make the collectors pay crazy prices for them.


----------



## saddletramp

Between the collectors and the restaurants that hang stuff on the walls and the antique shops and Ebay resellers, both of which cater to the collectors and the decorators, it's getting nigh onto impossible to find quality old tools at a halfway reasonable price. Fie on them all, Fie, Fie!!! :-( HSG (Hard Steely Glare)


----------



## Bertha

Fie!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Well, the Stanley 4C went for just over $300 shipped, so I was wrong about it making it past $400.

The other 4 1/2 C (forever it shall be called "Scroat") is going to be my new worst plane that needs to be restored. LOL Got it for $35.89

I know the rust and yellow paint will come off easily enough. I just hope the mouth isn't rusted out and there's not too much pitting. I actually wanted something with a broken tote for the experience. This will be my next restore. (after I finish the first one properly).


----------



## WayneC

I think the 4 1/2 will clean up fine. Most of it looks like surface rust.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice David. I had my finger on the trigger on that one. I decided at the last minute to let it go. I've got to much to do right now and no time to do it. I was going to go to $40. Glad to see you got it.


----------



## Bertha

The fractionals outside of 1/2s don't really interest me that much. Not sure why. I won't pass on a $30 one at the antique mart but I won't be fleebaying for them.


----------



## mook

Al, the Falcon blade was pitted badly enough to warrant a surface grind, but I think I recall that it was a bit thicker than the usual Stanley feeler gauge so there was enough left…


----------



## Bertha

LOL Stanley feeler. I'll gap my plugs when I get home


----------



## WayneC

I'm a fan of the 5 1/2. Nice beefy plane. Makes you want to grunt like Tim "the Toolman" Tailor. The 5 1/4 I could take or leave.

Must be nice to have the tools to surface a plane blade. That would make Tim grunt as well…


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@Don W, You know there's no telling how many of our Ebay plane biddings were against each other ! not just you, but Lumberjocks. You should see my "Did Not Win" roll call… the ones that got snatched up by somebodys with a hair trigger ;=)

Number 1 and I'm Done. I might have to bit and piece it so it flies under the wifey radar.


----------



## donwilwol

David do you have a 2? They're still a bit pricey for me at this moment.

A surface grinder? That would be nice.


----------



## WayneC

On the #1 is is cheaper to buy a Lie-Nielson as opposed to an original. You have to be darn lucky to find a #1 these days where the price is not sky high. On the #2, the pricing is pretty close.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@Don W, Yes, I have a very nice #2 that I believe needs very little more than cleaning only. I paid $198.96 shipped.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

A Stanley #1 for about 1/2 what I've seen them asking for. A Buy it Now with shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/STANLEY-No-1-bench-plane-pat-1892-iron-/310332507317?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48414244b5#ht_500wt_1200

Tempted.


----------



## WayneC

LOL - It is sold…


----------



## donwilwol

david, that is a nice #2. Not a bad price either for a #2. I have to many other things on my list right now. I need to get my shop ready for winter. I'm not going through another winter without heat in my shop!!


----------



## Dcase

Don- AMEN to your last comment. I feel you more then you know! Summer is flying by and I still have to insulate my ceiling. In fact I should sell my #2 and use the money to get my shop winter ready.

Last winter I set up a temp work area inside my house and I spent the majority of the winter working on tool restorations and very small projects in my house. It worked out well but I missed having my shop. I can deal with a cold shop but I cant work in a freezing cold shop. When my fingers loose feeling after 15 min its not a good thing.


----------



## Dcase

So I picked up a Stanley #40 this past weekend. I got a deal on it because it has a hanger hold drilled in the front of the sole. I wanted it as a user plane and to tell you the truth a hole in the sole really does not bother me. I have a couple planes now with hanger holes drilled in them and I don't think its any big deal. Even as a collector I find it adds some character. The tool was modified to suit its master.

I have not tuned it up yet but plan to start hogging off lots of material by the end of this week.

Next plane on my list is one you don't see often and thats a #9 mitre plane. I really doubt I will find a Stanley thats affordable so I may buy this one new from LN. I read a review/blog about these planes by Christopher Swartz and he really got me interested in wanting to own one. My dream plane is the old Stanley 52 shooting board plane or the new LN shooting plane but 500 dollars is crazy for the LN and the Stanley is even more. I think I can settle for the price of the #9 though.


----------



## DaddyZ

Guys Opposite problem here, My shop is at least 110 degrees right now, I have a wood burning stove for the winter, but no air for the summer.

25 days this year so far over 100 F Outside in OK


----------



## donwilwol

yep. My shop is warm as well right now. No chance of getting air so I open the doors and sweat. Its only that hot for a month or so here in the NE. I'll struggle threw.


----------



## WayneC

Dan, no love for a low angle jack in the shooting board?

10 days in the 80s here in CA. Unusually cool, but it is starting to warm up.


----------



## Dcase

Daddy Z- My shop is a sweat box right now also but I can physically handle the heat longer then I can the ice cold. At least with the heat my fingers and toes don't go completely numb. I bet I could chop one of my fingers off on the TS in the winter time and not even know I did it. I am hoping once I get my ceiling insulated my shop will cool down a little bit. I all ready have the walls insulated.

This is why I like to tell guys with basement shops they have it made. Often guys with basement shops say they wish they could have a larger shop like a garage. I have a large two stall garage all devoted to my shop but I swear I would trade my space for a smaller basement shop if I could. Basement shop would be nice and cool in the summer and only chilly in the winter.

Wayne- The low angle Jack is on my list and I will probably get one. I just got really interested in the cabinet makers plane after reading Swartz's write up on them. Here is the link to his article/blog about miter planes http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/cSchwarz/z_art/miterPlanes/miter1.asp


----------



## RGtools

I just want insulation so I can use water stones. I get a good edge with SiC but the lifetime price is killing me.

And ripping a piece of hickory when it's 100 is an interesting way to lose weight.


----------



## Dcase

RG- Thats why I still use Scary Sharp, cheap and temp is no issue.

I have actually moved most of sharpening station/supplies out of my shop and into my house. Its more comfortable, more light, and my sandpaper/stones don't get covered with dust.


----------



## Dcase

Just saw this on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/c1900-Keen-Kutter-E-C-Simmons-2-Plane-Iron-Cap-Set-/350472332583?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5199c76527#ht_500wt_1361

Its for two Keen Kutter blades and Chip Breakers. I have talked about this on here in great detail so I figured I would share the link. These blades and breakers that Keen Kutter made are the same design/thickness as the new Hock blades and breakers. Very beefy irons and breakers. Not a bad price if you compare to the price of new irons and breakers from Hock.


----------



## WayneC

They are gone.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@ ALL… I just received the 5 1/2 C (Scroat) and it is a marvelous plane. It most certainly WILL clean up and the mouth is in great shape. There is a sticker on the edge that made the opening look bad in the pictures, but alas just a piece of paper with adhesive on it. Just a broken tote to deal with.


----------



## Bertha

I bought totes from that Ebay guy for like $11. They are very fine quality. Highly recommended if you're too lazy (like me) to shape a bunch of totes.


----------



## mook

To Mr X Ray Grimes: make sure you let us see detailed "before" and after pictures of the Scroat….


----------



## Bertha

I'm always hesitant to request scroatal pictures. Careful, Philip.


----------



## WayneC

I thought the handle repair on it was a strait glue job. Should be an easy day if it is….


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Oops. I said 5 1/2 C. The "Scroat" is a 4 1/2 C.

@philip marcou, Yes I will post before, during and after for the refurb and handle fix. What glue would you use, philip ? I am thinking CA with accelerator unless someone corrects me. Should I sand the finish off first, then sand a bit more to have some wood powder in case the crack line is evident ? Would that burnish fill with the right material in the finishing stage ?

What if I make a mold first, then sand the entire tote down to dust… then mix the dust with gorilla glue and pour that back to the mold? Would I get a t-shirt or something ? ;=)

If all fails, would bed liner paint be considered pimping ? j/k

Am I being silly ? Of course, but with a hint of possibility !


----------



## donwilwol

i'd rather see rosewood with a repair than paint, but that's just me.

Make a smooth cut. Add a piece of white plastic like you would do on an expensive rifle stock between the fore tip and the stock. <am>

Next option would be to send it to me. I'll fix it and send it back. If it gets lost on the way back I can't be held responsible.


----------



## Bertha

I'm with DW, rosewood with crack over paint. A tote crack is unlike an a$$ crack in that you should expose it proudly and without shame. It's a swath of grey in your beard; shows character.


----------



## mook

David "@philip marcou, Yes I will post before, during and after for the refurb and handle fix. What glue would you use, philip ?
I don't recall the actual crack but generally speaking would rather make a new handle. If glueing is unavoidable I would use a slow drying two part epoxy and crossed fingers. If any oil is in the area you need to clean with acetone or similar.
I suggest you be sure that the crack is not due to the tote being stressed by miss matching of the angles drilled in the tote and the sole base-you might have to file the hole in the tote a bit . I have seen lots of totes broken like that.


----------



## Bertha

Hey, I've got an idea. For people who'd like to build their own plane but are sheepish about starting from scratch, maybe we could compile a nice reference list here of the plane kits currently available. Philip, have you ever considered offering a barebones infill kit? I'm wondering if that might somehow tarnish the reputation of an heirloom planemaker. I'm thinking Shepherd tools right now, perhaps. I see a few infill kits here and there on FleaBay but the quality is…well…a mystery.

Aled plane kits
http://www.infillplane.co.uk/










St. James Bay
http://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/smoothing.html









Brese (temporarily suspended)
http://www.breseplane.com/Plane_Kits.html










Gerd Fritsche
http://www.traditional-handplanes.com/planekits.php










Hock
http://www.hocktools.com/










RTA Kit (sketchy)
http://www.woodsmithstore.com/handplanekit.html


----------



## WayneC

I see infill kits on ebay off and on. They are pretty expensive and I wonder about their quailty. Would be fun to build an infil. Guess we should wait for August to lead the way with all of his metal working gear…


----------



## mook

Al asked "Philip, have you ever considered offering a barebones infill kit"? 
Yes I have , and the notion left my mind faster than it went in….
I just think it is not a good idea at all, not to mention various individuals and small companies who have tried it along the way-with what success?
See: having gone as far as one of those I saw up there one may as well assemble and finish the the thing oneself. Having made a few dove tailed type planes (close to 100 now) I see the critical part as being correct assembly with dovetails well peened, a surface grind of the whole thing to make sure all is straight and square-how is a diy assembler going to do that? (By laborious hand work and sheets of abrasive paper etc-not very well). Then come all those small details that make or break a custom made plane eg shape and finish of knob and tote or bun and closed tote….Whose name goes on the plane as the maker? What if a diy asssembler forces things and gets a poor result-where will fingers point? 
For me it would seem the stuff of night mares-sorry to say…..

On another tack: can the assembled multitudes give me an opinion on whether I should make a less expensive plane something along the lines of an S55A but with no adjuster or adjustable mouth? It would still have first class dovetailed steel and brass but the screw cap would be less beefy and more simple in design. What sort of price range would be considered as "less expensive " in my context?


----------



## donwilwol

My thoughts on kits: to me its like buying a plane, taking it apart and putting it back together. Except with a kit it comes apart. I understand it may be a little different, but in my mind its too close. I'd rather build an infill off of a stanley style base like some of the examples here. It'd consider it a conversion, but its closer to "building" it than from a kit.


----------



## WayneC

I don't know if you guys had seen this. But this is a real Krenov smoother owned by LJ Phil Edwards.










http://lumberjocks.com/projects/1881


----------



## WayneC

Also, It looks like Phil is now selling a Chamfer Plane. I was looking to see if a plane for making raised panels. I know I have seen one he made, but it does not look like he is selling a version of it. I was going to post it in post about raising panels with a #78. Any way here is a video showing his chamfer plane. I really like the fence design on this little plane.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@PHILIP MARCOU WROTE: On another tack: can the assembled multitudes give me an opinion on whether I should make a less expensive plane something along the lines of an S55A but with no adjuster or adjustable mouth? It would still have first class dovetailed steel and brass but the screw cap would be less beefy and more simple in design. What sort of price range would be considered as "less expensive " in my context?

philip, I have no accurate idea what your planes cost (read this as I have been to your site many times and have yet to discover a price list or menu of any sort), so it is hard to venture a guess at what your "less expensive" plane might or should cost. Since it will still be custom quality, just scaled back from grailness, I would say that at least 1/3 less or why bother ?

Probably not the best example, but for many years in the guitar world one could have a Gibson Les Paul Studio that had the exact same hardware and electronics, wood, and fingerboard , etc. but only came in certain solid colors and no binding of any kind anywhere. It was typically 2/3 of what a Standard cost… and 50% of what a Custom would coast. I have owned at least one of all three.

Who knows, when you send me the price list, I might order one someday. Then again, there is the chance that if I have to ask I can't afford it. ;=)


----------



## Bertha

David, Phillip's planes are priced competively in the heirloom tool market. I can't afford them and I'm glad I can't afford them. If I could have everything I want, I'd have a hard time getting up in the morning to go to work. The mere existence of a Marcou plane motivates me to be productive. I'm wired weird that way.

Philip, I suspected as much about the kits. I guess I knew the answer before I asked it. My brain hurts when I'm at work, so I like mind-numbing TV when I get home. I like to "dumb it down" a bit in my leisure. When it comes to your craft, I imagine that you can't really "quality it down" for a different market. I woulldn't want to see 
a "Marcou Lite" any more than I'd like to see a "Bentley Lite".

Wayne, any idea what Phil wants for the chamfer? I imagine them to be popular, especially at that size.

I hope everyone's having a great weekend.


----------



## WayneC

Looks like they are 135 pounds. I have one of his miter planes…

http://www.phillyplanes.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=33&Itemid=35


----------



## WayneC

Also, any seen Bill Carter's Planes? I belive these are all made with handtools in a garden shed in his back yard.










http://www.billcarterwoodworkingplanemaker.co.uk/2.html


----------



## WayneC

Stanley #64 Plane on ebay….. $1010.00 Bid so far, Reserve not met…










http://cgi.ebay.com/Stanley-No64-Low-Angle-BUTCHER-BLOCK-Plane-RARE-FINE-/320728119735?_trksid=p4340.m8&_trkparms=algo%3DMW%26its%3DC%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D5%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D1555112291447512119

Also, a pretty nice looking #2
http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Vintage-Stanley-2-plane-No-Rust-/250860636321?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a687588a1


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

If I still needed a #2 I would be on that Buy It Now.

Here's a #1. Do you feel lucky ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190558330031&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_500wt_1200


----------



## WayneC

Lol - not $500 lucky. I have a Lie-Nielson #1. I will only get a Stanley #1 if I come across one for real cheap.


----------



## Bertha

That 64 is the stuff of dreams but without an adjustable throat, it's got nothing on the 62 as a user. It's a fine specimen, that's for sure. That buynow on the #2 is surprisingly low. I wish I wanted one. Is that even possible to say?


----------



## WayneC

The deal on the 64 is it's rareity. Good to know what it is in the event you run across one in the wild. On the #2 you might not say that if you were holding it in your hand.


----------



## Bertha

If a #2 came within reach in the wild for $200, I'd snatch it without even a moment to contemplate. It's a weird thing. Buying off Ebay forces you to consider what ELSE you could be buying off Ebay for the same money. In an antique shop, it's just you, the tool, and the pricetag. I'd probably go up to $400 in real life but I can't be bothered to go $200 in e-life. Weird.


----------



## WayneC

I do not think I would go over $100 for a #2 in the wild…. Already have 2 in that size range. Perhaps $150 if I did not have one…

I expect a bargin when I am looking in the wild.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I agree with you on the #2. I was not all that interested in getting one until I saw one come up for a good price on ebay. I won the auction for my #2 for like 166.00. It went for a bit lower because it looked really rough in the photos. I am almost certain if I relisted it now after its been cleaned up it would sell for more then 200.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@WayneC, I'll give you $125 for every intact #2 you find in the wild. And further, $450 for every intact #1. Get some and we'll quibble over the shipping. ;=)


----------



## Woodowl

Why are you all so high on the number 1 and 2 s? I have a number 2 and it's kind of awkward to use. My hands get all cramped up. I can imagine the number one is even worse.


----------



## WayneC

It is more about the collector value and having a complete set. Kind of like putting chrome on your engine. Does not make the engine any more reliable or go faster. People have expressed that they were interested in #1/#2's which is why I posted the #2 above. IMO they are unnecessary from a day to day woodworking perspective. Knowledge of what is rare and collectable, can allow you recognize something that is significantly below value. If you don't want it for yourself you can buy it and resell it….

Many of us are looking for vintage tools to fill out our shops. Never know what you would come across.

I will have to find some $50 #2s to sell David for $125….lol I'll be hanging on to any #1s if I happen to find them. They are too cute…


----------



## Dcase

I agree with Wayne that some tools we want just for the sake of collecting and or completing the set.

I purchased my #2 more for the sake of collecting but if you look at my picture you will see mine does actually get some use as you can see my 6 year old boy using it. It fits his hands perfect! Its to small for me to use though. I would like to get a Stanley #1 but I wont pay big bucks for it.

Wayne- I love that picture. Its funny because I thought about taking a picture like that with my 8 & 2 but have them face to face like they were about to square off. That LN looks very nice. If I get a 1 I may go that route. It does look cute.


----------



## mook

Silly me: to think that I should make a "less expensive plane". That is going backwards and I should take a leaf out of the book of this small company- see here http://www.jaguarspeedster.com/pages/jaguar+speedster+development.
Be sure to check all the links and watch the videos.
Sorry, just thought it time to take minds off such trivialities as #1's etc. ( (


----------



## racerglen

Philip..
Do you remember the Panther ?
E type clone, actual Jag running gear, in line 6 or V 12 option, foam filled frame to keep the need for Evaporust at bay..
They were a piece of art as well.


----------



## mook

Glen, I saw one of those in London, way back. Mick Jagger had one. But this eagle Speedster is from another planet. Even Jeremy Clarkson got genuinely excited.


----------



## donwilwol

I passed on a rounded side 608 yesterday for $65. It was missing part of the side rail for about 2" from the back, among other damages. Had it been a normal #8 i would have bought it and cut it down. I just couldn't see myself cutting the old bedrock.


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, been meaning to ask for a while. Whats the story on the all matt black #8?


----------



## Bertha

Phillip, now you're back in line. You should be drumming up limited editions and gold plated varieties for the discerning elitist Sadly, my pitiful Jag was an S-type; at least it was the 4L. Old e-types are things that dreams are made of.

Re smallish collectables, until I start reaching for my 3 more often, the 2 will remain simply a collector. When I fully plunge into collecting, I suppose I'll need both the 1 and 2; until then, I'll just admire.


----------



## saddletramp

Al, back in the "Dark Ages" when I was in high school (1962-1965) my metal shop/power mechanics teacher had an XKE. Riding in that beast with him is the only time that I have even been to 160 mph. 160 mph with your arse only about 3 inches off the pavement is a thrill that you'll never forget.


----------



## Bertha

The XKE is a monster. That's 160 in a heavy beast, much unlike 160 in a modern 911. I had a friend with a Rat and another friend who's dad owned a Testarossa. Both fast, but in entirely different ways. My friend Lance in New Orleans collected cars. He sent a brand new Viper out to some CA company to get pimped. It was the fastest car I've ever been in (and I've been in a lot of them). It was so fast, so big, and the visibility was so bad..that it was more terrifying than fun. You had to step over the exhaust to get in & out, so as not to get burned.

I've never had my truck over 75. That works for me nowadays.


----------



## WayneC

Don, that is a dirtly old Sargent 424 that I was just to contract size and finish… It is currently sitting unrestored in my plane warehouse…. (storge area on top of a cabinet)


----------



## Bertha

That stoveblack Sargeant is a looker. She looks so wide next to the dainty 2. I'm putting up the dividers in my plane hutch today. I've been handling planes all morning. Good times.


----------



## WayneC

: ^ ) It is actually a Dainty #1. Are you reserving any spaces for a #1 &#2?


----------



## Bertha

I've got #2 on the brain, Wayne. I meant LN#1, of course. Well Wayne, there's the 8,7,6,5,5,4 1/2,4,3,and 40 right now. I made two 5 slots for a cambered jack at the ready. I think I'm doing two rows of shelves above the plane till and a void to the right. Plenty of room for a few #1's that I find in the wild for $100 or less I want this to be a "most reached for" rather than a "most prized" tool cabinet. Chisels will go on the door and I'll need quick access to mallets and measuring tools. Perhaps I might add a few general cleats to the back of the "void", so I can hang up whatever I'm working on. Once I cut the main divider dados today, I'm going to glue it up. Everything from there foreward will be "plug and play".


----------



## Dcase

Al, I am looking forward to seeing your cabinet completed. Cleats would be a good idea for the open areas. I put rows up for my tools and its nice to be able to move things around easily and also built customized holders for tools. Any slots space for your block planes?

I collect planes and have many that are just on shelves for display but I tune every plane I get and make sure its got a sharp blade. Even if I never use it I want it ready to go if I should ever decide to reach for it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

what about this early possiple (veritas) modell on e-bay









link

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-250mm-TOOTHING-PLANE-no-makers-mark-/290588680836?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item43a86f6284

Dennis


----------



## WayneC

It sold quick… Looks like an early Stanley #112….


----------



## Bertha

It's very nice, Dennis. It looks like it's gone.

Dennis, it appears like we're not talking about the tragedy that occurred near you. As soon as I learned of it, I immediately thought of you. I even said so to my fiance'. I hope all is well. If we have decided not to talk about it, I'll edit this comment away.

Dan, I've got this:










I think this is all I'm doing to it before I hang it. I'm going to add something to the right side of the plane till to hide the ugly plywood edges. I might cut a few slot in the "hiding" triangle to hold a saw or two. All the other dividers, I'll just tack in or build them so they slide in. I'll probably hang a few blocks in the voids above the smaller bench planes. I'll probably stuff a few in cubbies above the plane till. The whole idea was this to be a "most reached for" cabinet, so I'll probably just populate it as I see fit. I plan to hang it tonight and give it some BLO love.

You'll probably hate to see it but I screwed and glued the dovetails. It's such a large cabinet and I don't have clamps to clamp it down properly. I planned to use a large band clamp but I made a screwup while the glue was hardening. I panicked, made sure it was square, and screwed the dovetails with 3" square drives. If they bother me too much, I'll ease them out and plug the holes

If you look closely, the divider on the extreme right side of the till is uneven. I built the till by adding planes, adding a tiny shim to give some wiggle, then tacking in the divider. By the time I'd worked my way all the way across, I was a little off perpendicular (perhaps one of my soles is tapered!?). I wasn't going to pry them all up, so I'll just hide my booboo. This is woodworking, after all; not NASA.


----------



## 1978

Okay, I got a plane story for you:

My dad came in for a visit from Hawaii this last week. Last Sat. we stopped at a flea market to look around. He found a plane that sparked up a conversation about a plane that he wants. He's trying to describe it to me. "it's about 3 1/2" long but the blade is not in the middle like standard planes. The blade is at the front". He said he checked out new ones online and after the price of the plane and S&H it was going to be about $180. That night we decided to go to a local auction house that has auctions once a week. He just about flips out when looking through the flats of odd and end tools, there it sat, the plane that he was describing to me not only 4 hours before. So, he sat there patiently waiting for it to come to the auction block. When it came up, the auction house placed 4 flats of tools (one of which contained the plane)on the block. The auction was choice of flats to the highest bidder. My dad was determined to get that plane. He was the highest bidder at $5. So, he took the plane and gave me the rest of the tools. He talked about that plane the rest of the night.


----------



## Bertha

Sounds like a chisel plane. Wayne just bought a beauty. I'd love to see it!


----------



## WayneC

I was thinking chisel plane or perhaps a bull nose rabbet plane…

Wish me Luck Al, I got x-rays on Friday, seeing the Doc in 2 hours. I'm hoping for some fused bones…


----------



## Bertha

Three cheers for bone callus formation, Wayne! Good luck and break a leg!

I couldn't resist.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Nice work, Bertha. The little hiding stash is a bonus.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Wayne I just noticed the plane right when I got home from work 
5 minuts before the ouction ended :-( sorry for the late warning …....
just a funny thought from me since I didn´t knew stanley had made these planes 
but somewhere veritas has got the inspiration from …......just didn´t knew it was Stanley … LOL

Bertha we can talk all about the tragedy in Norway if you want …..... havn´t been much on
since it happen so I don´t know if any one has brought it up on another forum/blog as people 
usely is very nice to do 
and it has been a very werd weekend and my thoughts did go to Stefang (Mike) and others I know 
in Norway .... my boss´s wife come from Bergen in Norway and they are on holiday there 
so yes the hole case is followed very close from here

another thing  congrat´s with the last flight and landing went well with the space-shuttle

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dcase

Al, looks good to me. As for the screws I wouldn't bother taking them out. Why not just cover them with some wood filler (granted they were countersunk)? The cheap Elmers wood filler blends in well with pine because its about the same color. Would be a lot quicker then pulling the screws and cutting plugs. If it was something other then pine then plugs would be my choice but I have had good results using wood filler on pine.

I actually just built a quick and simple saw till this past weekend out of pine. I didn't use any joints or glue on it I just screwed it all together. I was just sick of my big handsaws piled and scattered about my shop so it was more about getting them in one place. I will get a picture of it to show you my attractive butt joints.. Might make you feel better about screwing through your dovetails.


----------



## Bertha

Dennis, yeah, that's a Stanley that has seeminly grown from relatively common to quite desirable. There was a feature about scraper planes in Fine Woodworking and the Ebay prices nearly doubled overnight.

Well, suffice it to say that my thoughts go out to those in your area. The news has been weighing on my pretty hard the last couple of days. Just a combination of a lot of pathetic goings-on in the World kind of converged upon me in a single short span of time. I'll end my comments with this bit of sadness.

However, this World is what we've got. I won't let one rotten apple keep me from the stuff I enjoy in life. I'll be hammering away at my plane till tonight with some birds chirping outside.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

what will you use your hammer for ….................planning


----------



## Bertha

Dennis, the hammer is for making pieces that don't fit…fit…of course


----------



## Dennisgrosen

)


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

From the Homeless Anarchist's Tool Box (unpublished)

IF YOU CAN'T FIX IT WITH A HAMMER, YOU'VE GOT AN ELECTRICAL PROBLEM.

BESIDES A HAMMER, YOU ONLY NEED TWO OTHER TOOLS IN LIFE - WD-40 AND DUCT TAPE. IF IT DOESN'T MOVE AND SHOULD, USE THE WD-40. IF IT SHOULDN'T MOVE AND DOES, USE THE DUCT TAPE.

NEVER USE BAILING WIRE. IT CONTAINS STUFF THAT THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA HAS FOUND TO BE BAD FOR YOU.

:=)


----------



## Bertha

What HASN'T the State of California determined to be hazardous to your health? Sushine and property taxes?


----------



## saddletramp

Here's my "new" Stanley 45.


----------



## WayneC

Al, just property taxes…. Sunshine has been determined to be hazardous by the State of California. Medical update… Bones are healing. Continue PT 6 more weeks, 30% weight bearing then back to the Doc. At least it is progress.

Tramp, nice 45. I have one I need to clean up. Looks like evaporust worked well. Any discoloration?

David, I was in the Air Force and it reminds me of a story from when I was in training to become a B-52 gunner. We were trying to launch the airplane for a training mission and they had performed some maintenance on one of the engines. After the maintenance was complete, they were not able to get the engine cowels closed. Unfortunately, it looked we were going to be late getting off the ground. Maintence guys had manuals layed out all across the ramp and were trying the procedure to close the doors over and over. At the last minute an old chief master sergent rolls up in a pickup with about a 20 lb hammer. He walks over to the engine. One good rap and we were on our way….


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Old brown shoe master sargeant saves the day !!!


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Wayne. Good to hear you're on your way to recovery. That's just what I like to see. Someone coming at a plane with a sludge hammer just before take off.

Tramp I like the 45. I've been keeping my eye out for a set.


----------



## Chelios

What is the 45 for? what is diff from the 55?


----------



## WayneC

Don, It is all a matter of perspective, all of the airplanes I used to fly on were as old or older than me. At that time it felt they were being held together with bailing wire and duct tape. I belive my last 4-5 flights on B-52s all ended up with one sort of in-flight emergency or another. Mostly Hydraulics issues. It was kind of like someone was telling me it was time to move on.

The models I flew on are still in service, and are all older than 50 years old. It is kind of cool to see them on the flightline on the news. I still recognize indivual airplanes by their tail numbers. I can look at them and say to myself I flew on that plane…


----------



## donwilwol

Thats pretty cool. At least its not….hey I crashed that plane


----------



## Bertha

That's good news about the bones, Wayne. Keep it up and make those wheels strong as steel. Worked a bit on my till tonight.










It threw me a few curves but I think I've got it licked.


----------



## saddletramp

Wayne, good to hear that you've taken up knitting. BSEG--Yup, the evaporust worked pretty well but there was some discoloring.

Chelios, the 45 is the 55s little brother.

Al, your till is beginning to take shape, looking good.


----------



## WayneC

It looks like you were able to deal with the discoloring… I will have to try it out.


----------



## Chelios

4 1/2 in bronze just came in today. I am fixing it up. As soon as I get it to work the way I want I will share some photos.


----------



## Dcase

Just saw this on ebay… This is def one of my "Dream" Planes…. I will be watching this one. I have no idea how high it will get just for the plane. I know the 52 with the shooting board sells for a lot.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stanley-51-Miter-Plane-/250861054777?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a687beb39#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## Bertha

It's one of mine, too, Dan. It's going to go HIGH. I didn't read the text but it looks painted. I still don't think it'll get within the "user" range, at least for my wallet. This is totally off topic, but have you seen the boards sold by Bad Axe? I'm considering one.


----------



## Dcase

Al, if you look close you can see some some flaking areas on the japanning. I don't think its been painted. I just think it would be a sweet plane to have. I love the looks and assume it would be a great user.

I just looked at Bad Axe, are you talking about the bench hooks?


----------



## WayneC

LN is making the #51 now and I belive the are going to do the #52 in the future.

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=1-51


----------



## Bertha

Bronze frog and knob. Style points, for sure. This is likely a much more affordable way to go.


----------



## RGtools

The kinked handle is interesting. I worry about if you ever had to shoot on the left side of a board.


----------



## Bertha

^is the LN handle adjustable?


----------



## WayneC

I belive the handle is fixed.


----------



## Dcase

I posted a pic of the LN #51 as my dream plane way way way back at the start of this topic. haha. Its def a dream plane as I doubt I will have an extra 500 dollars to spend on a plane.


----------



## WayneC

I would think a low angle jack plane would be more versatile and a better value…


----------



## Bertha

Last I checked Dan, it was hovering at $200 with a few days out. Get your PayPal ready!


----------



## WayneC

$255 with 1d 3h to go….


----------



## Dcase

Oh I am watching it but I doubt I will bid. It will probably jump up the last few hours and I don't have the extra money now. I could always sell some of my more common planes to pay for this then just buy the common planes back down the line.. hmmmmmm…

Wayne- You are probably right about the low angle jack but I think for me this would be more for the sake of having the rare plane for my collection. I think it looks cool and you don't see them often. If I had I would def use it but it would look sweet on my shelf also.


----------



## WayneC

I try to add to the collection only when the price is well below the resale value of the tool. Kind of like dollar cost averaging. I would try to avoid paying retail for a plane that was only destined for a collection. That way you could sell below retail if you needed to get your money out.

Relative to working tools, I am willing to pay for quality tools that are used in the shop from day to day. I expect to get a lifetimes work out of them and expect to only have to make the purchase once.


----------



## Dcase

Wayne, Re-sale value is very hard to figure out at times, especially with tools. Seems like with the hand planes some will be selling like hot cakes one month and the next they aren't. I usually wont pay a lot for something unless its something I really want. I also have no plans at all in selling my collections so resale is not as important as a factor for me.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I just bought an Ulmia wooden hand plane jointer type. Alistair


----------



## Bertha

I really like the Ulmias but I don't own any of them. The jointers are pretty pricey, which has kept me at bay. I'd love to hear how you like it, Alistair.


----------



## Dcase

I don't have any all wooden planes but I have recently been collecting the Stanley transitional wood bottom planes. I have the #35 and the #26, 27 and 29 on the way. I won one of them on ebay for 99 cents. I am getting more for the sake of collecting but I do have my 35 all tuned and its def a different feel using the wood bottom.


----------



## Bertha

I really like the feel, Dan, but I don't own too many transitionals. I've got one where all the planets aligned; takes glorious wispy shavings and glides effortlessly. I've got a few coffin smoothers that'll compete with my other benchplanes. I don't know…I just got kind of hung up on iron bench planes. We both have a whole new world to explore one day.


----------



## RGtools

Love all of my wooden planes. They really make a difference when I work in the winter, the wood is so much warmer in the hand.

FYI Sharpened the mortice chisel just fine and dear lord that's a fun tool to use. Why did I take so long to get that?


----------



## Dcase

Al, I completely agree with you on the trans planes. I spent a couple hours with my trans plane after it was sharp just trying to adjust the blade and frog. I would either hog a huge shaving out from one side of the blade or I would get no shaving at all. The blade was square, mouth was fine, sole was flat so I realized that the problem was that stupid cheap frog. I had to play around with the frog for a while but once I got the planets aligned the plane worked great. Another problem I have is the brass adjustment wheel is cramped and I cant adjust the depth while I am using, I have to pick the plane up and squeeze my fingers in there in order to turn the wheel.

The one I have all tuned is a #35 and once I got it working right I just put it on the shelf and left the blade and everything out so it would all be ready to go when I decide to use it again.


----------



## Bertha

You'll notice that one transitional made it into my plane till. It's kind of my Old Faithful and it's one of my earlier purchases. I'm holding off getting really big into wooden planes because I want something to look forward to once I get my shop the way I want it.

One day, one day, I will have a literal wall of molding planes. If I have to make them all; that's fine. But I want a complete set of tuned ones.


----------



## Dcase

There is a guy who lives near me that is a major plane and old tool collector. I met him through another guy I know locally who collects old tools. There is a group of old tool collectors that meet up a couple times a year over at this guys place and talk old tools.

I went over to his place and was amazed with his plane collection. He has a large workshop which is split in half into two rooms. One part is his workshop and the other half is a small antique plane and tool museum. He has hundreds if not more then a thousand hand planes covering the walls and lined up on shelves which are in the center of the room. He probably has about every old plane of every make and I am not joking. He has them all lined up and in order by their make, number and size and he has several glass display cases where he keeps the very rare and expensive planes. I cant even describe it, you would have to see it in order to understand just how many he has.

I spent a couple hours just browsing the shelves and picking up the different planes, especially the rare ones I had never seen before. When I left I was inspired to have my own large collection of planes to display. When I go over there again I am going to ask him if I can take some pictures. It really is amazing how many he has.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, you're a lucky man. I, too, had a stroke of luck. When I was in training, I met Paul Hamler's daughter (She's a doctor; he's a engineer, planemaker, and miniaturist). I had a chance to visit his shop and it was life changing. He had homebrewed CNC mills, massive Bridgeports and Sheldons, racks of fine hardwoods, tools of every shape and size. He had a room filled with planes, foot-operated bandsaws, you name it. I had never seen a handplane and I held a Miller's Patent that day. Until that moment, I'd only met gun collectors who were that knowledgeable about their collections. It was an important day for me and really not that long ago.


----------



## Dcase

Ya it was not that long ago when I visited his shop either. I think it was back in March or April. I didn't hold a Miller's Patent but I did pick up and hold his Stanley #1 which was dead mint condition. He has some of his planes that he sells. I bought my #8 and #40 from him. I am thinking of buying a #10 from him but not sure yet. I think hes asking a decent price but I will have to make sure. I don't really need the #10 so I don't want to pay too much for it.


----------



## TechRedneck

A friend of mine in town has an antique store and he mentioned that he was retiring. I asked if he had any old tools and he stated he had a number of Stanley planes so I went over to take a look. He mentioned he would sell them for what he had in them so I bought four.

I was able to inspect each one for defects, chips, good mouth, good tote and overall condition and all were in working order and well cared for (except one) If anybody knows anything about these, let me know. I figured if I paid a little more that was ok since I was able to handle and inspect each one prior to making an offer. All they really need a little cleaning and hone the blades.

I went on-line to HyperKitten and dated them to the best of my knowledge.

Stanley #605 Type 13 (made 1925-28)
Stanley no 3 type 7 ( made 1883-1899)
Stanley Bailey no 6 type 15 (made 1931-32)
Stanley #110 block unknown vintage with light rust and chipped iron.

The no 3 and 605 have a ribbed sole so I don't know if I have the dates correct.


----------



## WayneC

Nice buy. Corrugation in the sole should not effect the dates so your typing should be accurate. It looks like a good group. I have a similar 605 that I put a hock blade in. It is really performs very nice.


----------



## WayneC

Wow










http://cgi.ebay.com/Boxwood-Hand-Carved-Figural-HORSE-RIDER-Stirrup-Adze-/330595063726?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf90057ae


----------



## donwilwol

pretty cool.


----------



## saddletramp

Wayne, I guess that WOW pretty much says it all.


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, that Adze is incredible. TechRedneck, my fellow West Virginian, you made a very nice purchase. There are some valuable planes in that stack, especially the 605. I think even if you paid WAY too much, it was a purchase that had to be made. You're going to love those planes.


----------



## TechRedneck

Al

Well if you are up this side of the mountains, he has around 10 more and some wood body ones along with a box of auger bits and some old braces. I had to stop at 4 planes I could actually use. Picked up all the planes for a total of $260. Probably paid too much but when you buy on ebay, you don't get to fully inspect them and have to pay shipping. All the planes are in working order (except the 110 which will get the rust treatment) Heck I don't know what they are worth. In my opinion, they are worth what I am willing to pay. They are to use, and admire.. I'm not a collector yet….

Now that I am getting interested in old tools I decided to go down and look at what my grandfather had and removed some paint off the medallion of two Atkins saws! I already restored his old Fulton no.3 plane. His father and some of his brothers were pattern makers and cabinet makers in the early 1900's. Guess it's in the blood.


----------



## Bertha

No sense in resisting it if it's in the blood, Tech

I'd have gone:
Stanley #605 Type 13 (made 1925-28)-$120
Stanley no 3 type 7 ( made 1883-1899)-$60
Stanley Bailey no 6 type 15 (made 1931-32)-$60
Stanley #110 block unknown vintage with light rust and chipped iron.-$30

That's $270 + shipping, so you did well. I'd have paid at least 25% more out in the wild. I'll have to figure out what side of the mtn you're on; there's almost nothing here around Charleston/Sissonville


----------



## TechRedneck

Grandma's Attic in Elkins, WV. Tell Gary I sent you. Give me a pm and I'll get you my contact information if you get up this way. Gary may be able to tell you about other stores in the area. He has a nice shop and only has quality stuff.


----------



## Bertha

A picture for my homeboys. I'm often asked which are my favorite bench planes. These are them. If they made it into my till, they're my favorites. Two weirdos maybe: one transitional and one jack with a transitional lever cap (Frankenstein, but I love him, high bevel).


----------



## WayneC

Looking very nice. You might even be able to get a second row in if you were so inclined.


----------



## Bertha

That's what I'm thinking, Wayne. I already added a coffin smoother above the 4. It was tippy, so I installed a little thumb latch at the toe. It was supposed to take 5 min. First, I cut the dowel too short. Then I misdrilled the center. Then I broke the trim. So, it took me about an hour to make the catch. I'll post pictures later. I'm gluing up the second door and I'm going to sand them both later. I'm breaking out the beltsander to start, as my rail/stile joints are not perfect. Nothing a little aggressive sanding won't fix. I'm already in deep with the powertools so why stop now.


----------



## WayneC

I was going to let it slide, then my sense of humor got the better of me….

Your going to break out the belt sander to remove some wood on your plane cabinet?


> Say what


?

Lol. Sounds like a fun day in the shop. I would be out carving, but I am off to the movies then shopping instead. I need some batteries for my new rat trap.


----------



## Bertha

I could lie and tell you I'm going to smoothplane the whole thing. It's friggin pine. I did knock down the raised panels with a coffin smoother (picture proof later). I just want to get the doors up This project will keep people from accusing me of being a purist for a while


----------



## WayneC

Yeah, I just saw an opportunity to pull your chain.


----------



## Bertha

If I was going to lie, this would be the plane I'd lie about


----------



## mook

Al, you know that they bend if they stand up?


----------



## donwilwol

Nice till. Seems like an awful lot of Stanleys there for a die hard *bedrock* guy. Looks like quit a few stanleys made to it the fav column.

I don't think I like the flip lock. We're gonna have to think of a better way!


----------



## Bertha

Good call, DW. All I've got in Bedrock is the 5 & 4. Doesn't stop me from wanting more! I'm not sure if Philip is serious. I hope not. You don't like the fliplock? Man, I was pretty proud of that.


----------



## donwilwol

Not that I don't like it. It looks like you did a great job. I just think its going to annoy you every time you reach for that plane. I know it would me. I tried the little rope hanging thing everybody uses. I didn't even leave it up. I was ready to rip it off the wall. Maybe its just my inpatients, buts it my shop, so its setup for my imperfections.


----------



## Bertha

DW, I don't reach for that plane often. I'm kind of trying to motivate myself to do so more often. I really like it but I tend to forget about it. I'm going to have a hard time deciding which blocks make it in there. I've got 20-30 or so and I seem to use whatever one I'm in the mood for. Time will tell!

I never entertained the string thing even for a moment. I knew that would never fly.


----------



## donwilwol

wow, 20-30 block planes? Got them in one spot? I'd like to see that picture. It seems the virus tends to propagate in different area's for different people. Your's seems to have manifested in block planes, I tend to lean toward bench planes. Note my 3rd #6 restore.


----------



## Bertha

I'll take some pictures. Many are in pieces; a few Frankensteined. I remember buying several 60 1/2, perhaps a half dozen to finally get one I like. I've got several 65's, my favorite of which has developed a bum adjuster. I'm more of a bench plane guy, as well. I wish my molding plane collection was larger.

I bet Wayne has much more than 20-30


----------



## WayneC

Kind of an interesting William Ng handplane video. William has a woodworking school in the LA area. I have seen him at a number of woodworking shows over the years…


----------



## Dcase

Al, Till is looking nice. I don't blame you for wanting to use the belt sander on the pine, especially if its new pine. Not to long ago I had a project I did out of construction/common grade pine (box store pine) and it made a mess of all of my tools. My jointer/planner knifes and cutter head was clogged up with pine resin, the blade on my TS was caked with resin on all the teeth and it took me hours to scrub and clean them. I did use my hand planes on the pine but results were mixed. Due to the fact it was all common grade there were so many knots and the planes kept leaving me with areas of tear out. I like pine, its cheap, decent to work with but it makes a mess.

20-30 block planes? I may be catching up to you! I have 3 block planes that I would consider quality tools for fine woodworking. I have another 5 or 6 block planes that serve a specific task which is usually dirty work and I got another bunch of cheap ones in pieces scattered around my shop.

I use my cheap block planes all the time for the dirty work. I have one that I use on plywood and MDF when I need to trim the edges. I have another one that I use to to plane off stuff like paint and dry glue. I also have a cheap one that I keep in my tool box for when I do handyman/construction type work away from home. I probably have between 15 and 20 total. a good 6 or 7 are in pieces though.


----------



## WayneC

I might have 7-8 block planes…. 4 good ones and some others I picked up because they were cheap. No serious block plane fetish here… lol


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I probably have more like 20, now that I think about it. I've got a slipper here, five 220's there. I have planes at my Moms and in storage. I've got maybe five that I really go to; I like the 220, 9 1/2, 65, and 60 1/2. I've got bullnoses, routers, rabbets, and plows. Probably a dozen woodbodies or so. They can't all go in my till but I'll cycle my favorites in there as I reach for them enough. It's going to be fun to fill this cabinet. It's REALLY big. I'm thinking a dozen chisels on one door, few mallets. I'll need some squares and marking tools. I hope I have room for some auger bits; I'm hoping to start reaching for braces more. I think I've got 1/2 dozen. Oh yeah, and my James Swan draw knife. Maybe I need another cabinet!


----------



## Dcase

Al, do you have a pocket plane at all? I'm talking Stanley 103/102 size. The 103 sized plane is my favorite and most used block plane. If you don't have one I would recommend you pick one up and give it a try. The old ones sell for pretty cheap or LN makes a really nice one. I just find that size the most comfortable to hold and use when doing smaller task.

I upgraded my Stanley 103 with a pinnacle blade and it was a great plane to use. The one big drawback with Stanley's 103 is the blade depth adjustment. It is very hard to make a fine adjustment. I ended up finding a Sargent plane that was same size as the 103 but this one has the brass wheel adjustment which makes it a lot easier to set the blade height. So I just put the good blade in that one and thats my go to block plane for most things. I use it so often that I am considering getting the LN 103 in the future.


----------



## WayneC

I have a LN-102 on my wish list…


----------



## Bertha

I'll have to check, Dan. I know I have a very small one, either a 101, 102, or 103. I'm not sure mine even has a deptch adjuster. The wheel is horizontal and it has an exposed crossmember. It has kind of a coffin shaped sole. I'll try to take a picture tonight, but a 103 sounds familiar. I've got an old English 220 with an adjustable mouth that seems to be my most frequent grab. I've got several blocks where the little tine that engages the slots in the iron has worn and doesn't bite very well. it looks like I could easliy make a new one but I'm not too keen on peening out the pin


----------



## WayneC

Hmmm some lag in posting. 102 is low angle vs. 103 which is standard angle.


----------



## Dcase

Wayne, I didn't know LN had the 102 as low angle. I am pretty sure the Stanley 102 is the same bed angle as the 103 so LN must have made a change there.

I just find that size the most comfortable and easiest to control of all my block planes. I use it for putting a chamfer on an edge, trimming dovetails and plugs and cleaning up areas on smaller boards. It just fits perfect in my palm.


----------



## Dcase

Just got this #26 in the mail today. I got it mostly for collecting purpose but I will tune it up a little and give it a try. I got this one on ebay for a winning bid of 99 cents! Granted shipping was 11.00 but I still think thats cheap. I got a couple more on the way like this that I won for very low prices.


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, mine looks just like that but without the depth adjuster. The iron rides on two slender parallel bosses in the sole. I stripped mine down to the bare metal. I'll take a pic tonight.

Does anyone own a Liberty Bell? I've wanted one for some time and I had several opportunities to buy one in the wild. I wish I had.


----------



## Dcase

Al, Sounds like you have a 102 is it a Stanley? I have a Fulton 102 size and the iron just sits in there with no adjustment lever.

There was a metal bodied Liberty Bell plane on ebay last week, it was a Stanley 104 I think. I placed a few bids but it got higher then I wanted to pay. I have a Stanley #122 which is a trans style plane with wood bottom but its missing the liberty bell cap iron of all things!


----------



## Bertha

There's a cap on Ebay, at least there was yesterday. I'm putting in some bids for some molders tonight.
Yeah, I think mine's a 102. I'll take a photo.


----------



## DaddyZ

Liberty Bell here !!!

I will try to get better pictures


----------



## Bertha

You scoundrel! Who makes that drawknife. It's a looker.


----------



## DaddyZ

Didn't notice any names on it !!

I will look again tonight, I also have one with adj Handels


----------



## racerglen

My 102, an old guy, is the same bed angle as the 9 and a half and others, NO adjustment levers, or any of the fancy stuff, just a little workhorse..

Just wish the guy who last had it, in his "museum" hadn't drilled a hole through the forefinger rest to hang it on his wall ..oh well, metal epoxy..and mostly only I know..Still a great little plane..

Must say it beats the ^()^) out of the Footprint of similar size, that weighs twice as much and isn't square, on any angle , not even the bar that holds the cap to the blade..it was 10 bux at H/D and unlike their other stuff came from the P.R. of China..hhmm..blade holds an edge, but won't do ANY straight cut..('nuther entry in my hall of shame..Damn that hall's getting BIGGER !..but with a blister pack how do you tell ????)


----------



## Bertha

Hey Dan , it was a 102. Now that I know what you're talking about, I love that plane!



















I'm pretty proud of this Swan drawknife. $10 in the wild.

I have some pretty exciting news to share with my pals. My friend that I bought the bandsaw from? He called me with a PM jointer for sale. I'll post the details when I know them.


----------



## Bertha

What happened to my damn pictures?


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Dcase

Al, I know I find that sized plane very handy. The 102 can be a little tricky to adjust also but once its set its gold.

Glen, My #40 Scrub plane has a hole drilled at the front of the plane for a hanger hole…. I put a nail on the all and hang the plane there… I figure since its all ready there I might as well use it. lol


----------



## WayneC

The main advantage of pre-existing nail holes is that it reduces the collector value of the plane and makes it more affordable as a user…...

I've stayed away from the non-adjustable mouth planes. One day I will get a bronze LN 102 for my apron (need to buy the apron first… lol)


----------



## Dcase

That it does Wayne and thats why I got a good deal on my #40 when I bought it. I wanted to have it as a user so I didn't really want to pay the collector price that many Stanley scrub planes sell for. It works out great though because I ran out of shelf space for my user planes so I really did hang it from the hole.


----------



## Bertha

I think I bought my scrub for $30. Then the Schwarz's workbench book came out and the prices shot up. I bought mine jacked with broken totes and remade them of redheart. I really like the 102 also. I really don't mind planes without the adjuster. With the 102, I can pinch the rear of the iron and tap the rear sole to ease the blade back; same thing on the front of the sole to advance. I beat that little sucker all over my bench when I'm using him. Mine has an extremely tight mouth. Nice plane.


----------



## Dcase

Oh so its The Schwartz's fault they go for so much on ebay now… I should have known he had something to do with it. haha

I haven't seen any pocket sized planes with an adjustable mouth but I think mine work fine the way they are. My favorite is my Sargent which is same size as the 103. I think its probably rare though because I paid a decent chunk of change for it on ebay and there were a ton of bids.

I don't have anything smaller then the 102. I have been thinking of getting one of the smaller finger planes Stanley made like the 101 or better yet the squirrel tail pocket plane. I think the squirrel tail would be a fun user plane. They usually sell for a lot though.


----------



## Bertha

You guys are going to hate me: I just scored a 2008 Powermatic 6" jointer for an embarrassing price. I'll take pictures tomorrow upon delivery. Anyone in the market for a 6" steel city jointer? There's nothing wrong with it but it's not a Powermatic.

And to Dan, I've got a Paul Hamler solid bronze slipper plane that's about the third the size of the 102. It takes gorgeous shavings but I'm always afraid I'll drop it. It's inside my house, instead of my workshop, so you know I prize it


----------



## Dcase

I don't hate you. I am perfectly happy with my Mini-Max 12" jointer/planer. Good deal for you though, what condition is it in?

I don't have any planes in my house yet but I have just the spot for one should I ever find that special plane.


----------



## WayneC

Did you all see the old iron 12" jointer on Sacramento Craigslist I posted in the for sale forum yesterday? $600.

Too bad no room or ability to deal with it at the moment.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/28868


----------



## DaddyZ

A Couple Drawknives (just for you bertha)
Smaller one - Greenlee
Larger One - Adjustable James Swan




























And a 35 Transitional Liberty Bell



















All found in the wild for approx 5 apiece


----------



## Dcase

Wayne, thats a good deal. I haven't had much luck recently with the great deals that pop up on CL. A few weeks ago someone on my local CL posted an add for a 14" Bandsaw for 80.00. The add didn't say what kind it was and it didn't have any pictures. I emailed and asked for information and they responded and told me it said Rockwell on it. I responded right away and told them I was interested but I never heard back.

Then just last week someone posted an add that was just titled Hand Tools. I opened it and they were selling 4 hand tools, 3 of them were junk or non woodworking related but the 4th one was am old plane that looked like a #7 or 8 from the photo. They said in the add they wanted 5 dollars for the hand planer. I emailed them told them I could come get it right away and never got a response. I guess I am just not quick enough.

Daddy Z, I have a liberty bell plane like that but its a 122. Yours is a 135. I got it with a lot of planes I bought but mine is missing the liberty bell cap, blade and breaker. I think its missing the pin that holds the lever too. I am probably just going to sell it for parts. I don't think I want to invest in all the parts it needs.


----------



## Bertha

OMG that Swan is fantastic! I saw a Liberty Bell in similar shape and almost bought it for $75. I knew it was overpriced but I almost did it anyway. I even regretted NOT buying it later. You've got a really nice collection, DaddyZ. If you can produce a Swan drawknife and a Liberty Bell on command, you're coveting a stash of tools


----------



## DaddyZ

Bertha - AH Shucks!  I have amassed a 'small' collection over 15-20 years, I don't do the Ebay thing, I only shop Garages sales, Estate sales or Auctions. Usually if something hits $20 I start to back out. I know what a lot of people do not! " Just because it is brown & dirty, Does not mean it is junk" !!!

Thanks !!!


----------



## Bertha

Ebay forces me to focus on one tool that I want. Othewise, I want them all. When my fiance and I are in the antique stores, she'll say, 'you don't need another giant ice jaw' and I'll realize, 'she's right…I don't use the three I already own here in 100 degree WV'. I just love tools. What can I say.


----------



## DaddyZ

Amen Brother !!!
"Can't get enough"

39 Days of over 100 temp here in Okla so far, record is 50.

we are supposed to come close if not break the record for a single day of 113 this week.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

still here foks …. great 
I just won on the bay dam thing (vallets thoughts ) a wooden fillistre and a bunch of blades to
my ugly wood ploughplane ….. so now I´m have another thats restored soon 
the fillistre seems to only need a little sharpening

now I´m going for a new hardly used -ulmia smoother there top modell if I can get it cheap enoff 
the price here is around 400 $ in Denmark for a new :-( .... so wish me luck

Dennis


----------



## DaddyZ

Luck!!


----------



## Bertha

Good grab, Dennis, and good luck on your next hunt. MORE TOOLS!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s Daddy and Bertha …............ nice self-potrait Bertha …. LOL

here is the fillistre


----------



## donwilwol

Do you know what this is? It was in a group of block planes that I got pretty cheap. I thought it was intriguing.


----------



## WayneC

Dennis, very nice looking Fillister.

Don, looks like a Stanley 103 with a shopmade wedge. Should be a good user.


----------



## donwilwol

Your right on both counts Wayne, a 103 and a pretty good user.

Dennis, very nice looking Fillister. I've had my eye on one of those. Someday!


----------



## donwilwol

I ordered a hock blade for my 81 scraper at about 6 pm. At 8:30 I got am email it had shipped and would be here in about 3 days. Now that's service!


----------



## saddletramp

Al, I've got a draw knife or two.










They are in varying states of discombobulation.


----------



## Bertha

Dennis, that fillister is amazing! I love it.


----------



## saddletramp

Todays acquisitions in my never ending Lust for Rust.


----------



## donwilwol

some nice rust there. A few good knives to. I need to get mine cleaned up and re-handled.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

nice drawknifes you have there sadletramp 
speciel no.3 from the bottom

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

Dennis, I like the one 2nd from the bottom. Saddle, what is that dagger looking thing? A mortise chisel?


----------



## Chelios

How about this one a 6 lb 4 1/2 in bronze. This is a true work out smoothing this coffee table top in 111 degree heat. This plane is doing a great job on the top. The extra heft from the cast in bronze is such an advantage and it is nice I don't have to worry about rust.










I got the 55 high angle frog on it and it makes full width passes making a high pitch swoosh. it is a good feeling working with it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

nice curly shaves Chelios 

Betha its a feminine screwdriver 

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

That's my favorite photo sequence in a while, Chelios! I didn't know the 4.5 came in all bronze; if I did know, I forgot. You're doing a fine job on that top.


----------



## saddletramp

Al, that dagger looking thing is an 18 in screwdriver.


----------



## Bertha

Wow, Tramp, I couldn't see the tip in the picture. I've got an old Stanley about that length. I have it close by to handle that big fat chipbreaker screw. That's a nice find. You don't see them that often.


----------



## saddletramp

Yes, I know, I've only run accross two others and both had a messed up tip and both were priced at a lot more than I would have paid even if they were as nice as this one.


----------



## DaddyZ

Tramp - Nice set of knives !!!
Chelios - Nice looking top going there !!!
Dennis - Gorgeous looking plane !!!

Looks like we have quite a few rust collectors here !!!


----------



## Dcase

These are my favorite block planes. The first picture is my Sargent palm plane which is my main user.

And I finished up my Keen Kutter plane. I had to make a new tote for it. I used a scrap piece of old growth Redwood for the tote. I think it turned decent. The plane works great.


----------



## WayneC

I like the Sargent alot. I will have to keep my eye out for one of those. Your KK looks real nice. Great job on the restore.


----------



## Dcase

Wayne, the Sargent is the best built of the palm planes I have. I don't know what model number it is. I got it off ebay and from what I recall there were a lot of bids on it. I probably paid a bit much for it but I really liked the adjustment wheel vs my Stanley 103 adjustment lever.


----------



## saddletramp

Dan, that KK is a beauty. Isn't the lever on the Stanleys a PITA?


----------



## Dcase

Forgive me but I am not sure what PITA is. Its just hard to make fine adjustments with it. Much easier with the brass wheel adjustment.


----------



## donwilwol

PITA=Pain in the A%$

That KK does look nice.


----------



## Dcase

WOW I feel stupid. I was thinking to myself, what the heck is a pita? hahaha


----------



## DaddyZ




----------



## Bertha

I'm not sure if I would like the deptch adjustment wheel or not. Those are precisely the wheel arrangements where the advancing pin tends to die, like I mentioned earlier. It's a fine little plane, though, that's for sure. I suspect the Sargeant went for big bucks b/c there's not really a Stanley equivalent. I haven't branched out to Sargeant yet, preferring to leave that for the future when I'm desperate for a reason to live


----------



## Dcase

Its my only Sargent plane, the whole reason I got it was because of the adjustment. I was using my Stanley 103 so much I just grew tired of the PITA adjustment lever. I just so happened to see the Sargent on ebay so I got it. Its not flawless, adjustment can still be tricky but if I am looking to just raise or advance the blade by a slight bit its much easier to do by turning the brass wheel a tad. I do have to loosen the cap a bit for it to work right.

Also the Sargent has a much thicker steel pin that holds the cap. I said this earlier but the little metal pin on my 103 actually bent. Had I continued using as often as I was I am sure I would have had to replace that pin at some point.

I have used LN's 103 plane and that one blows mine out of the water. They have a much more solid casting a massive pin to hold the cap and a much better design for blade depth adjustment. Still 110.00 is a little hard to chew on for such a small plane.


----------



## WayneC

I think I will go with LN version when I get the need to buy another plane. I like the adjustment lever on them.










http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1221


----------



## Bertha

^totally improved over the vertical post, IMO. I just assumed they were more than $110. I may have to look at these. However, if I was buying a LN block, it'd probably be the 140.


----------



## Dcase

Its a nice one Wayne. Like I said I used one before and its a wonderful plane that is well designed and built. As much as I use that size I should spend the money and get the LN. I know I wouldn't regret it but its hard to drop that money on one plane. I could get a lot of old planes for 110.00


----------



## Bertha

^However, I just bought a newer Powermatic jointer, so my sense of cost is a little off today.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

okay who is after a stanley No. 2c 
or a L-N No. 1 bronce 
have the chance now on Ebay UK there is these two up for auctin the next 6½ to 7½ hour
from now 2020 in Denmark and the planes is from US so I ges its on the US site as well

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

I'd after both! But I'm not sure I want to pay what they're asking!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

you can always stay up and see where its going to land before you decide 

but my gess is that No. 2 will lunch like a rocket even though it has been a little slow latly

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

Yeah Dennis, there are plenty of people with deep pockets that have been waiting on the 2. Some guy just got a fat bonus and he's ready to finally own one. We'll watch in earnest, though!


----------



## saddletramp

I'll bet that the last second sniping will be intense. LOL


----------



## Dcase

wow that 2C is currently at about double what I paid for my #2. Granted my #2 is a newer type then this one but wow thats still a lot more.. If I knew I could get over 300 for my 2 I would sell it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

another one thats normaly goes crazy in europe is the No 55 ending now on the Uk site 
but this one seems to go for a bargin compared to others

but two others that has high prices is No 10 and the stanley scraber plane 
No 10 has been seen to over 100£ and the scraberplane to over 500£…............crazy

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

No 55 did go for 141£ …. LOL that was on the cheep site


----------



## Bertha

The 10's are pricey here but the 55 can be had with ease. The cutters can be a different story. Of course, the Record plough I want is more expensive here. I'd offer to arrange a transfer, Dennis, but I suspect any money we saved at auction would be devoured by postage.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

yah yuo arer proppebly right but this No 55 had all the cutters that they sold with it back then 
not sure if there was some of the exstra blades
and talk about P&P often I forgot about it when I try to get an item becourse some of the sellers
try to make exstra money on the P&P :-( and when we don´t have nothing of what I want in Denmark
its quit expencive to ordre in UK and Germany incl. the Ebay…... well live and learn the hart way ….. why
can´t it bee a little easyer

Dennis


----------



## WayneC

I avoid people that have high postage and handeling fees. Basically they are tying to cut ebay out of getting their fair share. I saw a guy who posted that people should not gripe about it because it allowed him to go with lower starting prices. I believe that also reduces the ebay fees….. People who operate like that are best avoided. I'm sure you would have issues if the item was broken or not represented correctly.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

maybee you are right there is bad apples every where :-(

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

Hey guys, my Powermatic 6" jointer just got delivered. I'm pumped.


----------



## WayneC

Way cool. Looking forward to some photos….


----------



## TechRedneck

Al

Guess you'll be selling off some of those big #6 & 7's then!


----------



## WayneC

I doubt it. I hear he steals away at night to sit and look at his plane collection…

lol


----------



## Bertha

Ha! No, I still prefer to hand joint. But for long boards, I just don't have the skill or bench. There's good news and bad news. Here's the good news:










Niiiiiice, right? But the infeed table is frozen with a 1/4" depth of cut (who does that?). I've got some WD40 on it right now, so we'll see. I might pick up some PB blaster and give him a try. I tried nudging it along with a rubber mallet but it's really frozen.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice…......


----------



## WayneC

Hopefully you will get it free. Would heat help? It is a nice looking jointer.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks guys, I wanted a long jointer rather than a wide one at this stage of my hobby. This one's not very old at all and I've dealt with the seller before. Good guy. MedicKen mentioned Kroil and August mentioned heat. I'd hate to kill that pretty yellow paint, so I'm going to try to find some Kroil or PB tomorrow. It's an odd depth setting arrangement this jointer has. I hope I'm doing it right.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@Bertha, Hard to tell… Is that Kodak yellow or scroat yellow ? j/k :=) That is really sweet.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I would just soak the heck out of it with the WD40 and let it sit over night. I would be surprised if you had to use more then some lube oil to get it moving..

That is a very nice looking jointer though.


----------



## saddletramp

Congrats on your score. If rust is the problem, Kroil is the answer.


----------



## DaddyZ

I would bet more on A blockage of some sort ( knot chunck - or broken cotter pin)

Just from the picture it dosen't look to be rusted, It looks Very nice !!!!


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Daddyz, it's got a mild amount of rust where the fence meets the deck but very little anywhere else. It's been in a cabinet shop that does really big moldings. It looks like they've had it set for a 1/4 inch rabbet for every. I passed a board through it, hums and cuts like a champion, but a 1/4 inch cut is of no use to me! I need to free that infeed table.


----------



## dbray45

Al,

Use the outdoor heat to your advantage, put the jointer outside, cover the outfeed table with a piece of 19" insulation, you want it to stay cooler. Once the infeed table is hot from the sun, put a 2/6 board flat on the infeed top and hit this board twice with a 5 lb. sledge not too hard but firmly. This should free it.


----------



## Dcase

Wayne or anyone else who may be interested. Just saw this on ebay. Its a small pocket plane with the brass wheel adjustment on the back. I am not sure who makes it but this one looks like it could be a really nice user.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLOCK-PLANE-MADE-U-S-A-/270791714845?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0c71a81d#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## Bertha

Thanks David, that's a slick plan.


----------



## saddletramp

Now that I have a proper blade and chip breaker (Thank you very much Dan) for my "New" 4 1/2, I can start restoring it as a user.


----------



## donwilwol

doesn't look like you have a whole lot of "restoration" Bob. It looks in pretty good shape.


----------



## saddletramp

Yes Don, it's pretty close to done. I've already cleaned it up. Just have to finish flattening the back of the blade and the sole of the plane then sharpen it and make some shavings.


----------



## Dcase

Looks good Bob, I am glad to have helped with the blade/breaker. I love my 4 1/2 and its become my go to smoothing plane.. I actually just bought another 4 1/2 off ebay the other day. It was at a rather low price of 25.00 so I snatched it. It looked pretty rusty but I shouldn't have a problem restoring when I get it. I may end up reselling it after I get it all cleaned and tuned.


----------



## Bertha

Once you get the 4 1/2, Dan, PM me a price if you're looking to flip it.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I want to clean it up first and see what she looks like without the rust. It will all depend how attached to it I am after I have it working again… You will be first to know if I decide to sell though.


----------



## Bertha

AOK


----------



## mafe

Ok guys, I have not looked at this blog for a while and come back to see that I was 379 posts behind…
I give up!
You are all wonderful!
I cant help it, I do love people who can do 1737 posts of tool talk.
Best thoughts,
Mads
Ohhh yes nice till Al.


----------



## mafe

Nice 4,5 saddletramp.
Cool video, amazing adze wauuuu, Wayne.
Al you are finally out of the closet as inventor, nex will be a old sewing machine with motor… lol.
You do some wonderful restores Philip, I think the less you pimp the more beautiful.
Congrat Dennis.
Goodnight,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

Thanks for the link on the plane Dan. Will probably look for one in the wild. The need is not that strong to pay for the plane and shipping…

Yeah Mads, this thread is pretty active. : ^ )


----------



## Bertha

Mads, now I'm doubling as a refrigerator repairman. I managed to get my frozen jointer way off with a little help from my LJ friends. For the record, SeaFoam Deep really makes an aggressive penetrating oil. It was $11 a can at Autozone.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice. Looks like you will be up and running shortly.


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, what do you make of that stippled casting on the left and the overspray on the right? C'mon, Powermatic. Do you think I should lap it?


----------



## mafe

What a wonderful machine.
I would love to have one of those, but that would mean doubble my work shop space lol…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

I think it does not matter… : ^ )


----------



## Bertha

^good,Wayne. That's the answer I wanted.


----------



## donwilwol

Mads, you need a phone to check email. Its great. You can be in a meeting, and reading about woodworking. Everybody thinks your working!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

any one for a Stanley 100½ bullnose made 1906…. and some crazy bids …. 

on the E-bay UK a little more than one hour more …... bring the big vallet …............ LOL

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stanley-No-100-1-2-Bullnose-Block-Plane-c1906-/330594893998?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item4cf8fdc0ae

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol

A big antique show today. Here's the take. 









$35 spent. Not a great haul, but a few more projects to undertake.
Its a stanley 4 and 5 (5 is missing a cap and tote is broke)
A nice wards master 5 (I really needed a 5 like a hole in the head)
The saw is a Scandinavian with the markings still visible. $3
And the wooden plane was $2.


----------



## WayneC

Looks like a good haul for the money spent. I really like the saw.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

nice houl ,congrat´s Don

if the saw is an Erik Berg or Sanvik then its the earlyer names of the Bacho brand mark shark/fish 
as I know of

take care
Dennis


----------



## Chelios

This is a nice bunch Don, now if you run the same course I did with some restore jobs you'll spend 3 times that on supplies tools and parts. Good luck


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@Chelios, I wish you had held that thought. ;=) I try not to think about about our "actual costs" like that. Pretend ignorance can also be bliss.


----------



## Chelios

It is definitely addictive for me to keep acquiring tools and looking for the next new one. It is definitely bliss for me. My wife on the other hand….she is trying to join forces with other housewives to create a WATCH group. I think this is my biggest hurdle nowadays. I have exhausted all reasons and excuses to get new tools.

Wifes
Against
Tool
Collecting
Husbands


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Well, them being against it is one thing, but the group of bitties around here have taken it to the ultimate level with their purses full of our money and their BOMBERS group:

Bosses
Of
Mankind
Brutally
Ending 
Recreational
Stipends


----------



## Dennisgrosen

ha ha  Chelios
you just have to start over again with the excuses or start to sneak them in to the chop 
find a place for them before she ever see it …. and she will never know the collections is growing
and if she does you just say you don´t dare to go in to the shop at night …. becourse they
most do something you don´t want to see …............ LOL

Dennis


----------



## Flyin636

Still using my Dad's and G-dad's Stanley's…...haven't worn them out yet,some going 100 years of continuous service.I'm a 3C,5C,7 guy…...throw in a low angle block and Rabbit…this would probably cvr 98% of what we do with handplanes.BW


----------



## donwilwol

Chelios, David's right. I've done so many of these that the tool restoration supply's are in the weekly budget. Some people go to therapy, I restore hand tools. It all comes out in the wash.


----------



## CharlieM1958

No way would I pay this kind of money, but I'm sort of drooling in my coffee over this one this morning:


----------



## WayneC

That is a pretty rare plane. I went LN in that size for a lot less…










http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1259#


----------



## Bertha

What is that with the pristine v-logo, Charilei?


----------



## CharlieM1958

My secret sources tell me that logo was used on the Type 11 (1910-1918).


----------



## CharlieM1958

Wayne, that LN #2 size is a beauty. I don't know why I want one so bad….. just because I don't have one.


----------



## Brit

Here's another one (or should that be No.1) to drool over.










Only 732 pounds (US 1,200) for the Buy It Now. Or you Make an Offer.

I'm thinking of offering 35 pounds. What do you think my chances are?


----------



## donwilwol

I'll second that Charlie. I was talking to a tool dealer I see at a lot of the shows. He just *found* a #1 in a lot he bought. He wouldn't tell me what he paid for it and he says he's never going to sell it.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Andy, your chances are about the same as of me making love to Angelina Jolie….. with my wife's permission.


----------



## donwilwol

Charlie, seems we have the same taste in tools and fantasies. At least i figure I have a slim chance at the No 1.


----------



## Brit

I've got her phone number if you want it Charlie


----------



## donwilwol

You could probably get more for that than they are asking for the No 1.


----------



## Bertha

You know, though, ONE of us is bound to stumble upon a 1 or 2 on a fluke. It's the law of averages. I'd be happy for anyone of us.


----------



## Brit

Al, the funny thing is I don't even want a No.1 or a No.2. They're just paperweights after all (light blue touch paper and stand well back)


----------



## Bertha

I'm tired of powertools for a while. 
I decided which block planes will make it into my till, each for different reasons.
They won't go in here in this fashion, but they WILL all go in here.

I offer them up as a friendly nod to block planes, which we all clearly love.




























!https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/lpl2upj.jpg














































































This guy will make it too, although I don't know much about him.


----------



## Bertha

There's an English 220 in there. I bizarre depth gauge 'knob". A bun I made of red heart. A V-logo bullnose. So much fun to be had in the little block plane. BTW that English 220 cuts better than all my blocks combined. Go figure.


----------



## WayneC

I'll add to the party….


----------



## DaddyZ

All I bought this weekend @ Garage sales was only mine has a grey Case.

Bad day looking for tools is still better than the best day @ work.


----------



## Bertha

Isn't it hilarious how any given man can have 100 or so hex wrenches. I don't recall ever specifically buying them, but I must have 100 of them. Of course, none are the right size


----------



## DaddyZ

Thats where I like this set, I can Get them out of the drawer.

A few years ago I gave all my extras away. !!!

Now I can get rid of a few more extras !!!


----------



## Bertha

I'm going to buy a set of the LONG t-handled ones one of these days.


----------



## DaddyZ

I keep hoping also !!


----------



## Dcase

I didn't get any planes this weekend but I did find out that me and my wife will be having another BOY! This will be our 4th Son. She is due early December….


----------



## donwilwol

Congrats Dan. Great news


----------



## Bertha

HOLY INFILL PLANE, DAN! That's fantastic news! You've got this Y chromosome down pat, man. You're some kind of supertestosteroned lumberjack. A heartfelt congratulations.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Congratulations, Dan. Good to know you don't spend all your time in the wood shed.


----------



## Bertha

^David, you're assuming mutual exclusivity. None of my business. Staying out of it


----------



## Dcase

I do spend most of my time in the workshop… This baby must have been conceived while I was waiting for the glue to dry…


----------



## Bertha

Huge lol, Dan!

I was prepared to provide a hilarious joke about drying times:

For most of our wood glues, we recommend clamping an unstressed joint for thirty minutes to an hour. Stressed joints need to be clamped for 24 hours. We recommend not stressing the new joint for at least 24 hours. For Titebond Polyurethane Glue, we recommend clamping for at least forty-five minutes. The glue is completely cured within 6 hours.

It's not as funny when the shortest interval is 45 minutes. You animal!


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, glad you're enjoying your wood working (try adding emphasis on the word wood).
It's good to drop everything once in a while and just go play with the box the kids come in.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

congrat´s Dan 
another harsh joke from the ocean´s is 
the sailer has to be there when the keel is layed down but not when the ship 
slip the clamps and run in to the sea

take care
Dennis


----------



## Bertha

Waiting for glue to dry is an opportunity for trouble.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I thought if it lasted more than 4 hours, I needed to see a physician


> ?


That's no good, because I don't know any lady doctors !!!!!

... more than 4 hours I'm on a flight to Vegas, you hear me ?


----------



## Bertha

I'm a doctor living in West Virginia. You come knocking on my door with anything other than your knuckles and we may have problems. You won't like my surcharge for these kinds of complaints


----------



## Dcase

A project does come of this baby news as I will be building a bed for my 2 year old because we will need the crib for the new baby.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

you mean pounding at the door, right? (and the look of realization and horror when the lady of the house says, "just a minute, Davio") lol


----------



## Bertha

Huge LOL, David. Like grossly huge. 
Get on that bed now, Dan. You'll be too distracted come December!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

wrong David it needs to take min. 4 hours 
but if you say it takes more than 4hours and 15 minuts you are bragging … LOL


----------



## DaddyZ

Congrats Dan !!!

Sounds like you have definately been playing with the wood. 

A few more & you will have a well stocked Woodshop with Employees on your hands !!!


----------



## Bertha

Did someone call me?

I couldn't look at that picture again. Deleted.


----------



## Bertha

That made me puke in my mouth a bit. It was way funnier in theory.


----------



## DaddyZ

Oh Man, I came back on this thread to look at THAT !!!!!

Glad its gone !!!


----------



## Bertha

Sting, man, he's legendary supposedly. He's also kind of a clown.


----------



## Dcase

What a fun Monday…


----------



## Bertha

Not a plane but I still want it.


----------



## Bertha

Lol, dude

http://charlestonwv.craigslist.org/tls/2518786610.html


----------



## pierce85

By the way, my wife hates all of you guys, especially Al… Just sayin.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Sting finally answered to all that and said it was not true. So instead of the yoga classes we all envisioned, it was actually PE. lmao


----------



## Bertha

Sorry Pierce, my fiance' hates me most of the time too. I have that effect on people, so I've got that going for me


----------



## WayneC

I'm in a bit late but congrats Dan.


----------



## mafe

Congrat Dan!
I love you Al!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## pierce85

It's all that tool porn, Al. I keep telling her my lust for handplanes is all your fault. ;-)

And my congratulations to Dan as well. Great news!


----------



## saddletramp

Congrats Dan. When is he due to arrive?


----------



## Dennisgrosen

okay here is a little plane to fight over at the UK - Ebay site 
still 17½ hours to do it a stanley NO 140 skewed block and rabbetplane

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLANE-RABBET-BLOCK-STANLEY-140-RARE-VINTAGE-GOOD-CON-/200635964280?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item2eb6d5db78

Dennis


----------



## WayneC

I passed one a while back at a steet sale… I think it would be a nice plane to own, just waiting for a low price one to show up.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

I gess if it wasn´t for the pure collectors we wuold see some lower prices
last night there was one who wanted a starting bid on 300£ on a stanley shooting plane 
the one L-N is making too
and he had another plane were he wanted 700£ to start with
no one bid on them 

Dennis


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Has anybody ever seen an entire set go at once ? (#1 - #8 plus the fractionals)


----------



## Bertha

Wayne already knows I'm on the lookout for a 140. David, I've never seen a full set go pop.


----------



## WayneC

I was talking to John Ormsby last night. He said he saw a collection of all the planes LN makes sell a couple of years back on ebay for $7K or a similar price.

I've not seen a full set of Stanleys on ebay. I would imagine some have sold in tool auctions.

The 140 is one that I am thinking I will buy from LN. I like their version better than the Stanley original. The adjustable fence is nice…


















http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1274


----------



## donwilwol

Here is a set of # 3 4 5 6 7 8
No half sizes though.


----------



## WayneC

Also, the costly ones are missing (#1 & #2)

Lee Valley has some new planes out….
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=67716&cat=51&ap=1


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, the LN140 is probably my favorite plane that they sell. I agree with you that it's better designed than the Stanley. Look at the beef on the depth knob. I will definitely end up getting one of these and a few spare nickers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love the thread, it's been great following along. Too many planes, not enough $. *sigh*

I have something to submit to peer review:



















This Bedrock 608C is for sale, but the seller is being coy. "Make me an offer, it it's too low I won't reply." I started at $50 because I couldn't see the tote. He replied that it's "intact." Looks like a T14 front knob (high, with ring) but I'm not a Bedrock expert. I've gone back w/ questions on the rust I'm seeing on the lever cap. What you think?

Maybe not a handplane of my dreams, but I'm thinking this fella needs a rescue.


----------



## WayneC

The question would be how is the mouth? Any pitting? Any of the screws frozen. This one looks like a crapshoot to me….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's a distance shot of the bottom of the plane, too distant to see any detail so it's worthless. In my question I asked about pitting and if the cap, iron and frog all move / adjust freely. Crap shoot is probably the right term…


----------



## donwilwol

If its going to be a user, i think it can be salvaged. I agree with Wayne thoug, the mouth is the point that can't be replaced. Everything else could be. I'm not sure I'd go much over $50-$60 unless you got better pictures.


----------



## Bertha

Ask for a picture of the mouth. I have little patience for coyness in sellers. I wouldn't even pay $50 until I saw the mouth.


----------



## WayneC

I would want to see it disassembled…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, that's the hard-nosed pull to reality I was needing. The lure of a 608C was getting to me, but now I'm seeing things more clearly. My wallet and I thank you all. I'll request a mouth pic (sounds wierdly orthodental) and a disassembed group photo. More info will be posted when I get it…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He wants $100, thinks he's got a 'big bucks' plane. I requested pictures.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, got additional pics. Here's the iron, breaker and cap:










A direct mouth shot:










And the sole:










Thoughts?


----------



## donwilwol

If you search for closed 608s on ebay, several sold for $75+/- in much better shape than this one.


----------



## Bertha

I think it's probably worth $100 to me but I'm not saying it should be for you. I'd consider $100 including shipping perhaps. It's one of the more deisrable planes to me but I'm a jointer plane kind of guy. It's hard to say how bad off that chipbreaker is from the picture. A period replacement may or may not be a problem and a third-party set will cost more than the plane.

I'd probably acknowledge that it's a nice plane that needs some love, but hardly rare. Maybe split the difference at $75 and reasonable shipping? The LN equivalent is $450 or so, so there's that.


----------



## Dcase

Bob- She is due sometime early December. And thanks to everyone for the congrats.

In regards to that 608… I don't think 100.00 is a bad deal. It looks a little rusty but that can be fixed easy enough. As long as its not broken it looks like it can be restored to a great looking plane. I am with Al on that one. I think it would be worth 100 to me because I know I could clean it and restore it to a great looking plane again.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks all for going down this path with me today. Not sure what I'll do, but I do think $100 is too much. If he's got his heart set on that, we'll be done. I do love the big planes; my #8C is a joy to use and a thing of beauty…

Congrats from me as well, Dan!

And now, back to our regularly scheduled program:










A SW #92 in shop-made box. Very cool, works like a 'Dream!'


----------



## Bertha

The 92 is no slouch and that's a handsome box. If you got it for cheap, don't even tell me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I reach for the 93 alot more than this 92, and that really surprised me. For shoulder planes in my work, bigger is better. Anybody got a 94 they want to talk about? Is it better than a 93?

(not mine)


----------



## Bertha

V-logo 94. I can't say I've ever seen one before. I don't have the stones to Ebay a Stanley shoulder. I'm not versed enough to spot a good one.


----------



## WayneC

For shoulder planes, I would stick to Lie-Nielson or Veritas depending on your preferences. They need to be square. : ^ )

I hear the Veritas planes are nice to use. The only shoulder plane I currently own is a LN….

Hmmm, I might have a 92…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I had some set up to do on both the 92 and 93, getting the bottoms flat. That small triangular tab that extends in support of the blade and 'chip breaker' was lower at it's tip that the rest of the the bottom. A little lap lap and all was good. No breaks, which is also kinda common, but not on these. Older ones are square, newer not so much. Hard tools to make well, from what I've read. Lots of metal to cool then machine just so. Someday I'll get to use new tools, maybe.


----------



## WayneC

Bridge city has a couple of new planes out

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/tools/what-s-new/se-crowning-plane.html

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/tools/what-s-new/hp-8-brass-works.html

Hmmmm. I need a much better paying job… lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That crowning plane is BEAUTIFUL!

Here I thought the H&Rs for the Stanley #45 I've been pining for were expensive…


----------



## Chelios

Wayne

Those planes are something else. Don't know if I could justify or afford such a specialized tool. They made me stare for about 10 minutes. I am shocked


----------



## kellywang

you can read whelan´s handplane book about history form and function


----------



## Dennisgrosen

another what a record c88 somthhing can be sold for …at the moment its ower
170£ on the UK eabay just becourse it only was made from 1988 to 1990
the record is just like the stanley No 4

crazy collecters 

Dennsi


----------



## Bertha

The BridgeCity's are a bit too space age for me but that won't keep me from wanting them. I'm intrigued by their little block, stripped of all the doo dads. $300 doesn't sound TOO bad. Still fun to look at.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

what about this little 16½ inch infill panel plane 
still an ½ hour yet before bid ending 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MATHIESON-DOVETAILED-16-1-2-INCH-PANEL-PLANE-ROSEWOOD-/180705454496?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item2a12e269a0

Dennis


----------



## WayneC

Sold for 525 pounds….


----------



## Dennisgrosen

the seller has alot of others infills even one type I never had seen before 
its a shuolderplane but with two places the iron can be placed so it can bee a bullnose too
I think it was a spier model not sure though

but his price´s go way over my head

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

I was going to post these in my chisel thread but I can't find it. Then, I realized they're not really chisels. These are for Wayne and his carving. I love Butcher chisels and I have a few gouges as well.










Most of my chisels have this typical stamp:










But some of the smaller guys have this one (which I really like):










These were in my "to be rehandled" bin and I'm not sure why; perhaps my tastes have changed. I can't imagine why I had planned on rehandling them. Perhaps I'm adapting. Are we in the Matrix?


----------



## WayneC

These are really nice. Time for you to make some spoons. : ^ )


----------



## jeth

Just came across this Stanley #36 on the mexican equivalent of e-bay, just as I thought folks here might be interested. Thought I'd add it here where all the plane people will see it rather than start a new thread. Though I passed through the hand tool section, forgetting this thread isn't there, it's here 










Silly asking price, normal here in Mexico when anybody thinks they may have something of value, doubt it will sell. If even the japanning is original as the blurb protests then it is in very good condition.

Edit, forgot to add a link, more photos and close ups on the item page: here


Edit again, spelled, or rather typed, edit wrong…


----------



## WayneC

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Jeth, she's an attractive one. I'm sorry to hear the Mexican Flea-bay prices are inflated. Happy tool hunting!


----------



## donwilwol

I like this one. Anybody want to loan me a few bucks?


----------



## Bertha

I'm not a MF guy, DW, but is that a normal price? Seems high. I like MF enough; I've just never really gotten into them.


----------



## donwilwol

Thats the first #7 i've seen, (same as Stanley #2) so I would assume its right.


----------



## Bertha

OH, I get it now; it's a little guy. Actually, that might be a pretty GOOD price, huh?


----------



## Bertha

Wow, look at this guy.










http://www.antiqbuyer.com/Archive-Tools.html


----------



## donwilwol

I changed my mind. I'd rather have this one.


----------



## donwilwol

What kind of plane is that Al? Looks like a bug.


----------



## Bertha

Yipes, DW, is that a 602?
DW, I'm guessing that little bug is the: •Sargent # 1068 & 1067 T & G Planes


----------



## donwilwol

isn't that SWEET!


----------



## Bertha

Oh, man, is it. I'm going back for another look.


----------



## Bertha

$250 with 6 hours left. 22 bids, probably 12 of them Wayne What do you think it'll do. I'm tempted to put in $300 but I don't think that will do it. My guess is $425. We'll see.


----------



## Bertha

http://www.antiqbuyer.com/Archive-Tools.html


----------



## donwilwol

that's funny, I had the same thought Al. My wife would shot me if i bought a $300 plane right now, and I think your $425 is low if not right on. I need the 2 size, so it would be sweet. What to do, what to do?


----------



## Dcase

What the wife doesn't know wont hurt her….


----------



## Bertha

Dan, you're going to get your ass handed to you if your wife follows LJ like my fiance' does 
DW, I'm surprised it's not much higher right now. I'm going to shoot myself if it comes out under $300.
I'm still in trouble for my jointer, so even $300 might be hard for me to swing. But I'd try for a 602.


----------



## donwilwol

yes, but what she doesn't know and finds out will hurt *me*. Seriously its a lot of money for "wouldn't that be cool". How often would i really use it,so….....I'm still thinking!


----------



## Bertha

I'm not sure I'd ever reach for it but the cool factor is undeniable. Keep in mind, then you'd have to get all the other Bedrocks (if you don't already have them). Add another $500 for the 601 from Patrick. Adds up


----------



## Dcase

hahaha

Don, its not about whether or not you would use it often. Its about having that amazing looking plane on the shelf in your shop. You guys got me thinking of bidding on it now! grrrrrrrr…. Last thing we need is the 3 of us in a bidding war.. lol


----------



## Bertha

Dan, the good news is it sounds like two of us are broke


----------



## Dcase

Al is right, I wont bid only because I would have to then go get all the other bedrocks…. I am working on getting the trans planes right now.. MUCH more affordable… I think I will wait on the bedrocks for tax return season..


----------



## Dcase

I am broke also… However I tend to spend the most when I am broke… What sense does that make.. I don't know.


----------



## Bertha

That's the great things about transitionals RIGHT NOW…even a poor man can have them. There's not telling though, Dan…a couple of articles in the right magazine and they'll shoot up. Luckily, there are still tons of them out in the wild, needing some love.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't even have a #2 so id be ok. I probably won't bid but if i decide I'll post it. Don't want to bid against you guys.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I wont be bidding. I wish I could but I really don't have the extra $ right now. I have been off ebay for a couple weeks so that I would not be tempted.

However I do have another Boy coming in December and that Bedrock would sure make a nice newborn gift! haha


----------



## Bertha

I won't bid. I've talked myself out of it.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, this sold for less than $200 (for your trans collection):


----------



## Dcase

Al, how can you say that… Its calling your name… I can hear it even when I look at the plane…. Go place a bid, don't be afraid.


----------



## Bertha

I'd give him a good home. He might even NEED me.


----------



## Dcase

I have been sticking with just the cheap ol stanley trans planes but that one does look nice


----------



## Bertha

I predict o***o will win for $423.95. 
That is my prediction.


----------



## Dcase

The Rosewood tote and knob look stunning… I wont look at it again I may go blind…


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Dcase

hahahahaha your a quick one Al


----------



## Dcase

If I was any good at Photo Shop I would cut Medussa's head out and put that 602 in Perseus's hand


----------



## Dcase

This is my newest purchase. I got it for less then 25 on ebay which was a little shocking to me. It does have some minor issues but still cheap for a #7. I think its a type 9 or 10 maybe earlier.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think that Sargent looks like a bunny…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

(can't believe I just said "bunny" on lumberjocks,either)


----------



## Bertha

Smit, I found bunnies in my yard and posted them here.

No shame, dude.


----------



## WayneC

Nice bunny Al…. : ^ )

I have 2 #2 sized planes. I do not need any more (unless they are real cheap).... Not me bidding it up…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Bertha those planes you posted in 1862
realy look nice but what the H… is the first one for …........shooting board or just 
an exstream skewed 
the mext two I don´t know the brand of never seen them before (not that it say much .. lol )
the spokshave beating planes I have seen before and still looks nice 

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

Dennis, here's from the website regarding the skewed plane:

Foster Patent Smooth Plane This unusual patented plane is a pretty hard to find. It is late in the scheme of things, but a very unusual design with its rotating turntable design. They were made by Ohio and sold from Popular Science in the teens. Interesting. 
Good + . . . . . $3000.00 SOLD


----------



## Dennisgrosen

and so is the price waow …......more than 15000 DK that´s nearly as much
as I get in payment a month after taxes…...................crazy

Dennis


----------



## TechRedneck

You guys are all just plane nuts!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

wrong …. the nut cracker was in another blog …... Ha Ha Ha )


----------



## saddletramp

TechRedneck, I've always been crazy but it's kept me from going insane.


----------



## donwilwol

there are 3 states of the human mind, crazy, going crazy, or trying not to go crazy. So yep, I'm just *plane* crazy.


----------



## mafe

Berta, I'm so happy to see again the little avitar.
Good weekend all,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

I think he is getting over the broken frog incident…


----------



## Bertha

Thanks for noticing guys. No Steak, don't bother getting up buddy….


----------



## WayneC

Hmmmm… What is steak up to?


----------



## racerglen

Al, is your buddy bigger now ?
Or was the previous pic an earlier baby shot ?
And WayneC THAT'S A BIG NOSE ! Must have smelled a namesake ?


----------



## Bertha

Getting into my tools:










This is a family site, after all:


----------



## Dennisgrosen

)


----------



## Bertha

Yeah Glen, he had his 1st birthday on August 9th:

Before:









After:


----------



## WayneC

Love the PG-13 shot…

Here is Jason geared up for some looting…


----------



## Bertha

With those ears, he'd make a good lookout!


----------



## racerglen

Oh I love those shots !
Very good chuckles for this point in the shift !
Thanks.


----------



## Bertha

The next time there's a heated Sawtop, electrical, or political argument, we should start randomly inserting pet photos.


----------



## racerglen

I vote for Jennifer Lopez !


----------



## mafe

Big laugh here, they are wonderful.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

ahhh, another dog day afternoon.


----------



## Brit

What is it they say? Only in America? 

Loads more woodworking T-shirts for your shop hound here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Her name is Rosie; she doesn't know how to sit 'like a lady.'


----------



## Bertha

LOL! Rosie sits like my Sister's dog; human-like. She's got the wherewithall to cover the parts with a forearm


----------



## RGtools

Because cats have been poorly represented thus far.

Donkeys too.










And goats.


----------



## WayneC

RG, are they fainting goats?


----------



## RGtools

No, normal awesome goats. Baby goats do backflips it's impressive.

Nigerian dwarfs give me some awesome milk with which I make delicious cheese. Cheese, Beer, and Woodwork, certainly gives you a chance to enjoy the finer things in life.


----------



## WayneC

Al, click on the link to the full cartoon…










http://www.pvponline.com/comics/pvp20100216.png


----------



## WayneC

Sounds nice RG…


----------



## Bertha

RG, you've probably heard by now that I want goats terribly. In my area, I can get them really easily on CL (and yes, Wayne, even the fainting kind). I'm just worried how much it will cost to fence them in. I'd like to do a rustic fence like this:










and then hide chickenwire behind it. I can't even imagine the cost to fence in the property this way.


----------



## WayneC

I'm ready to buy a house with 10 acres just to get some fainting goats….


----------



## RGtools

Let me put it this way.

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Goats are big time fence testers. I have seen one hop over a 6 foot tall grid fence, (looked a bit like a Jackie Chan movie), that goat was a bit worse then the others, but the point is if you want goats you need good fencing. If they get out they might eat something that is going to harm them, or just destroy your roses (roses are great nutrition for goats, but my wife gets a little irritated when this happens).

2×4 Redbrand no climb about 4-5 foot tall and NO gaps in the fence or gates. Nigerian dwarfs are easy keepers and give great milk. Their small size makes them a good choice if you don't have much property to spare.

Pygmys are good too, but their milk is not as good, and their personalities kind of suck.


----------



## Bertha

^that's what I've heard, RG. I've got a portion of my property that I'd like to keep "mowed". It's too hilly for my tractor and the goat versus Gravely price is attractive. I'd be willing to pay more for a good personality. I hadn't planned on milking. Fainting would, of course, be a bonus.

Here's the parcel in question. That stump in the back marks where I'll eventually build a guest cottage. It's a big basin. Those are deer, not goats.










Clearly, I'd like to keep the rustic look, so a proper fence might not even be an option. It'd likely be cost-prohibitive, as well.


----------



## TechRedneck

AL

I've got 10 acres, a lot of it is field and meadow. I bought a big DR mower and it does great on the hilly sections. (which here in the mountains of WV is nearly everything) It's self propelled and walk behind but gets places a tractor can't. Mows down small trees and all those brier bushes. I only have to do it once or twice a year.

You'll have to build a shelter and feed the goats in the winter. We have a 21 year old cat that is way past it's 9 lives. After that, no more pets in the house. We like to pack up and go when we want to.


----------



## Brit

Al - So you'd like to keep fainting goats on a hill. That could be very confusing for the goats. They'd climb the hill munching away on the grass and just as they reach the top, faint, roll back down to the bottom, come around again and wonder why they are trying to eat the same piece of grass they ate 2 minutes ago. It sure would be fun to watch though.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, that sounds a little like me after a night on the town, when I was much younger of course.


----------



## RGtools

Llamas will will mow too, and are a bit easier to fence. They don't test as long as there is food.


----------



## Bertha

Did a little more work on my till. Added a row of beater chisels and a select few of my favorites. I'll keep my main collection in the drawers. Got a few gouges up there too. Pretty fun process. Gotta figure where to put the brace!


----------



## saddletramp

Looks pretty good Al. How long before you start hanging stuff on the outsides of the doors? LOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen

here is some nice old handcarved planes you can drool a little over on the german Ebay site 

http://cgi.ebay.de/alte-Hobel-Schreinerhobel-handgeschnitzt-1892-PJ-/350482658589?pt=Antike&hash=item519a64f51d

http://cgi.ebay.de/alte-Hobel-Schreinerhobel-handgeschnitzt-1886M-L-Mini-/350482660675?pt=Antike&hash=item519a64fd43

http://cgi.ebay.de/alte-Hobel-Schreinerhobel-handgeschnitzt-1899-B-A-/350482663097?pt=Antike&hash=item519a6506b9

Dennis


----------



## mochoa

Dennis I love the carved planes, thanks for posting.


----------



## donwilwol

It's looking pretty good Al. Your starting to make me rethink my plane arrangement. I may have to build a cabinet for them. Damn you!


----------



## WayneC

Makes me realize I need to get off my butt and build a cabinet as well. I like the layout. It will be intresting to see what it looks like in a year.


----------



## WayneC

Check out this saw vice…..

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Antique-Farm-tool-Saw-tooth-setter-vice-cast-iron-/120760847153?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1de84b31


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, that is one fine saw vise. Its a bit of an overkill for the 2 or 3 saws I'll file in a year, but then overkill is what I do best. It's probably a good price, but more than I care to spend right now.


----------



## Bertha

That IS a nice saw vise. I need to get my saws moving. I've got several on the "to be done" shelf.


----------



## donwilwol

ok, i see a quite a few of these at flee markets and swap shops. What are they?


----------



## WayneC

Saw Jointer. You put a mill file in it and used it to joint the teeth on a saw.


----------



## donwilwol

So next question. With a box full of saws to restore, do I need one?

And thanks for the info Wayne.


----------



## WayneC

I really only have knowledge in this area as opposed to practical experience. I know you can make one with wood and a mill file. If they are cheap might be worth picking up IMO. I have a couple of them I found for a buck or two. Paul and Andy (Brit) would be the best source of expertise on this.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I am not an expert, but have jointed three saws with my clamshell-type File holder. Love it, simple tool that makes the operation much more straightforward.


----------



## WayneC

No photos….

http://stockton.craigslist.org/tls/2540831804.html


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, I guess there's not much you can do to kill an Emmert. If I was closer, I'd consider that bad boy. I wonder what "other" tools he's got if he's got an Emmert lying around?


----------



## Dcase

Don, It would probably be nice to have some sort of device to hold the file to joint the teeth but don't spend more then a few bucks. They are on ebay all the time for cheap and you can make one out of wood or even do free hand. I have done all my jointing free hand and its not that hard. Just like edge jointing a board. I just run my fingers down the one side of the blade as a reference. Usually only takes a few strokes to joint a saw.

I got started this weekend on cleaning up a 4/12 Stanley I just got in the mail. I got a great deal on it not sure why, maybe just the right time and place on ebay. Its an earlier type maybe 8 or 9. The brass wheel looks like it had been stamped inside but I think its worn away making it hard for me to tell the type. Al, sorry I may be falling for this one but don't worry if I should sell I will still pm you first!


----------



## Dcase

I found something kind of interesting while taking apart the 4 1/2 I just got. The brass brass nut holding the tote down looked kind of off from the outside. Sure enough when I took it off I discovered someone had replaced the original brass nut with a brass saw nut. This actually made me very happy because I have a handful of spare brass plane tote/knob nuts and I so happen to have an old Disston saw I restored that was missing a single brass saw nut.


----------



## Bertha

Ah Dan, you don't want a 4 1/2 with a silly brass nut You need to sell that one for cheap and get a proper one


----------



## Dcase

Sorry Al but I have a dozen or so spare plane nuts so that didn't slow me down… I am planning on finishing cleaning it up tonight after work. Its a smooth bottom plane while my other 4 1/2 is a corrugated. I want to use it and see if its much different if any different then ill decide whether or not to keep or sell to you for a HUGE profit! hahaha


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think it's spelled 'Bwaa-ha-ha-ha' in this case…


----------



## Bertha

Bring it on, Dan. I'm MADE of Monopoly money. 
Seriously though, put this to rest: sharpen both the same & use both on the same board. Give an HONEST assessment of what the corrugation does or doesn't do. I've got duplicates, one corrugated, one flat; but they're all set up differently. I've got it in my mind that I like corrugated…but my favorite #4 is flat. I'm honestly curious.


----------



## chrisstef

hey fellas, how do you feel about transistional smoothers. I just found a sargent VBM 3411 in moms basement along with a #5 bailey .. type 11.


----------



## Bertha

Dan's really into transitionals right now. I like them, too, but I know very little about Sargents. A type 11 #5 is a nice find, for sure. I'd really love to see a picture of that transitional!


----------



## chrisstef

Ill tosss em up tonight … probably part of the slippery slope blog, it looks like ithe #5 has been welded at one point, but done from the inside above the frog. One of the cheeks musta snapped on it.


----------



## RGtools

I'm with Dan on the freehand jointing on saws. It's the way I go.

I just can't get into transitional myself. They seem to combine the worst elements of wood planes, with the worst elements of metal ones. I am not saying they are bad, but I don't get along with them very well.


----------



## donwilwol

I just bought 2 more all wood plane for 99 cents on ebay. Shipping added 4 bucks, so I'll take another crack at those. I have 2 transitionals and both need parts. Parts for those are not as easy to find.

chrisstef, welcomew to the snowball ride.

I've seen the saw jointers for pretty cheap, I just didn't know what they were. Of course now I probably won't see another one. I jointed the last saw by hand, so no worries.


----------



## Dcase

Chrisstef, I have been buying some Stanley trans planes as of late. I got them mostly for the sake of collecting but I have tuned a few up and my thoughts are,

They are IMO very hard to adjust for fine work. I find the frog style of the trans planes worthless. On the few I have tuned it took me way to much time to get the frogs adjusted. I think the bedding for the frog is very poor also.

Another problem I have with the frog design is the blade depth wheel. Its tucked down into the metal casting and again IMO very hard to adjust while using. The only way I am able to adjust the depth is to pick the plane up squeeze my two fingers in there and turn the brass wheel and its hard to turn. With the metal planes they are usually easy to drop or raise the blade with one hand and you can do while planing.

The last problem area I have is the mouth. The mouths on my trans planes are all different in sense of how open they are. I don't know if some were made with more open mouths then others or if a previous owner opened them or just wear to the wood. Maybe all of the above. If the mouth is too wide and open it may be hard to do any fine work.

I do like the trans planes, I like the idea of the metal tops and wood bottoms. Its def a different feeling when using. I think personal preference is the key factor. I was able to get a couple of my trans planes to take very fine shavings worthy of doing any of task that my metal planes can do. If you can manage to get it tuned right they work just fine and are good planes. I would never use them on a regular basis due to the fact that its such a pain to adjust them but I am sure I will reach for mine from time to time.

If you found in a basement your not out any money so there is no reason not to tune it up and give it a try.


----------



## Dcase

Here she is Al

Finished cleaning this 4 1/2 up last night. I polished the sides up, tuned the frog and bedding, polished up the brass and refinished the knob and tote. The iron still needs a tad more work so I don't have it taking nice shavings just yet. I plan on finishing the iron up tonight.

Wayne, you will be happy to see I have not repainted it.

I am almost certain its a type 6


----------



## donwilwol

Thats nice Dan. I like the older knobs.


----------



## Dcase

WHOA! Am I seeing this right

http://cgi.ebay.com/STANLEY-BAILEY-4-SMOOTH-PLANE-ALL-ORIGINAL-/130560768956?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e66073bbc#ht_5017wt_1344

I have no clue why this #4 is going for so much… Ebay shocks me at times… If I knew I could get this much for my 4's I would put a couple of them on right now. They look just as nice as this one..

Am I missing something???


----------



## Bertha

Dan, your 4.5 is spectacular! I have no idea what's going on with that single patent date #4. I don't like labeled cap irons, so they can keep it at half that price. Weird.


----------



## WayneC

It appears to be a typical restored plane. Looks like one bidder wants it bad and another guy dropped a $100 bid and drove it up. There were a number of bidders, but all but two dropped out once the plane got to $30 or so.


----------



## Bertha

Rich ba$tard.


----------



## RGtools

It's not planes but I am so excited to be leaving scary sharp soon.

A1 NO-WHEEL3X.80×6 1.00 Norton 3X Grinding Wheel - 80 
grit 6" x 3/4" -I Grade 37.95 37.95
A2 NO-WIDEOIL.PAIR 1.00 Norton Wide Oilstones - Pair -
India and Arkansas Stones - 
8" x 3" x 1/2" 92.95 92.95
A5 NO-WIDEOIL.SOFT 1.00 Norton Wide Oilstones -Soft 
Arkansas - 8" x 3" x 1/2" 29.95 29.95

--------------------------------------
Subtotal: 160.85
Tax: 0.00
Shipping: 17.38
Shipping instructions: Regular Ground
Grand Total: 178.23

Not having to buy sandpaper any more, PRICELESS.


----------



## Chelios

I have a question to all of you who sharpen with a tormek…is it worth it?


----------



## WayneC

Lol - I would love to have one to regrind blades and for the optional profiled strop for carving tools…. Currently not in the budget.


----------



## WayneC

I looked at the #4 some more. I think it is earlier than age he referenced in the listing. Type 13, I am guessing. I will bet there are no further bids on it.


----------



## RGtools

I use a hand crank grinder myself. Other than the water cooling, I don't see the benefit (the water cooling is a big benefit though.)


----------



## WayneC

Ditto on the watercooling and slow speed, that is the why behind I would like to have one for regrinding blades.


----------



## Bertha

Chelios, I've got an older Tormek and a newer JET. I wouldn't buy either again but if I were buying one, I'd buy the JET with Tormek attachments. It's handy for lathe tools but I think the Wolverine is probably a better design. All that money would go a long way toward some better sharpening alternatives.


----------



## Chelios

Al you must have the sharpest tools on the block. Al and Wayne, thanks for the advice. I have been looking for sharpening methods that are faster. I take about an hour and a half to get 3 or 4 blades through 8000 on the water stones. I don't mind spending the time but I like working the blades on wood rather than stones you know?


----------



## wingate_52

The Tormek with some Jet attachments is a better bet. I must grind a concave bevel into my 50 degree LA BU plane blade for ultimate scraping , the Tormek is a really great tool. I have the Tormek set-up on my 6" grinder to speed things up, especially for bowl gouges. A hollow grind gives you extra, and no heat build-up with the slow speed and water-cooling.


----------



## mafe

I love my water grinder it is a cheaper version of the Tormek but runs just wonderful.
On my second wheel, and I have no plans to change it unless the lottery contacts me with a million since I do not play…
I have restored and regrinded so many irons and new bevels, shaped chisels and so on - I love that tool.
Just the thought of not having it makes me tired.
For the daily sharpening I use sandpaper and strop. but I am planning on investing in a good sharpening kit when the wind blows my way, I think I will go for DMT diamond plates Duosharp 220-300, 600-1200and a Dia-Sharp 8000 plate, this will not need to be keept wet, will be easy to bring along and the DMT's new plates seems to be a winner when I read reviews on the web. Anyone have meanings one this?
For my lathe I love the 'Tormek' it is so fast and easy.
So yes I can highly recomend it for a guy like you RG.
Chelios yes it makes all this change and set up so much easier and faster, I also hate to spend too much time with moving forward and backwards on a stone.
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/23638
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## dbray45

Mads,

I have the diamond plates but I also keep an 8000 water stone. This does a better job after the 8000 diamond to make a mirror finish. Just a thought.


----------



## Bertha

I'm surprised to see so many people moving back from the Scary Sharp to the water stones. I went the other direction and haven't looked back yet. Like Mads says, I use the wheel to establish a primary and to sharpen lathe tools (I'm not a big turner). Wingate seems to prefer the Tormek over the JET and I can't argue with that. I find the Tormek accessories to be of higher quality but I prefer the JET machine. I don't have the newer larger Tormek but I imagine they are very nice.

If I had it to do over again, I'd make a DIY wetgrinder out of an old motor. You could still use all the Wolverine, etc. jigs and you'd save yourself a bundle. Keep in mind, the replacement wheels alone are in the hundreds.


----------



## dbray45

Al,
That is why I bought the diamond plates. It was a one time investment. There are many ways to sharpen and they all work, otherwise people would not swear by them. I initially had oil stones, then water stones, now diamond plates. The power ones are nice but for now, what I have will work for me for a few more years.


----------



## mafe

David I first thoughts to buy a stone of 8000 but then heard of the diamond and said to my self this will not break and the weight are less. I can imagine the difference is that when you use a stone the grinds become finer and finer as you hone, and so a 8000 will make a finer surface than the diamonds that do not wear of - does this sounds right to you. I will probably follow your advice now thank you.
I agree with the Toemek gear are the best quality, the machine also, it is German quality when best, but the big Tormek is overkilll for the small or home workshop, even my cheap version machine have plenty of power in the engiene, yes the case is made of ugly plastic, even I do love the screamy orange color…
The rods on this machine are the same as Tormek so I can upgrade with that gear if wanted, for now I have settled with the gear that can be bought with this machine.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## dbray45

If I remember correctly, the 8000 diamond plate really equates to a 4000-5000 water stone. The diamond is really nice in that it is flat and stays that way. The course plate is aggressive and fast, will grind past a chip quickly - and flattens the water stone. There is a 25K diamond paste that will produce the same effect as the 8000 water stone


----------



## Dcase

I think a wet grinder would be nice but I seem to do just fine without one so I have never really considered buying one.

Right now I use a power grinder only on blades that are really rough. I do all my other grinding via scary sharp and it make take a little longer but it works. I hone with scary sharp also but I am really considering buying a 8000 grit stone.

I use micro abrasive film but when I get to the finest grit film it rips very easy and its next to impossible for me to put on the glass or tile without getting air bubbles. Its only on the finest grit though the other film sheets give me no problems. The finest film I use is a .3 micron. I am thinking of an 8000 grit stone for my final bevel and honing.


----------



## jeth

I think I may follow Dans thinking. I also find the finer grit paper rips very easily, even using just pull strokes. The idea of having one fine stone for touching up bevels is a good one to avoid that frustration. The stone should last as it is only being used for quick on the spot honing.


----------



## Bertha

I subscibed to the school above for a while, owning an 8000 waterstone myself. Eventually, I just stopped at the 2000 grit scary sharp followed by the leather strop. I might give it a quick touch on the powered strop if I'm feeling frisky. I haven't picked up stones in ages. For my work, 2000 grit+leather is sharp enough.


----------



## jeth

yep, I go to 2000 grit scary sharp also, it's the finest I can find here. I find the 2000 rips pretty easily even when spray mounted and totally flat. I can also see a stone being easier to just quickly clamp on the bench to touch up a blade rather than getting my glass plate out.


----------



## Bertha

^yeah, that's probably fair. I like using marble window sill for my scary sharp and apparently I enjoy dropping them often. I'm left with "cutoffs" that way. I'll usually keep a bit of 1000 and 2000 nearby for a quick polish. I've become more adventurous lately with the freehand sharpening.


----------



## Dcase

I used to hone up to 2000 grit paper but I was turned on to the micro abrasive film sheets and I have not looked back. They are more expensive but they cut faster and wear slower then normal paper. I order the paper here http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=ST-MAF.XX&Category_Code=THS

If you go to the link and look at the very last item its a sample kit w/ 2 sheets of each paper. Its 14 dollars but I think its worth it. The sample kit has 3 different grit films I find the finest of the 3 will tear easy but the other two hold up very well and last a lot longer then regular wet/dry paper. You guys should give it a try sometime and see how it works compared to the 2000 grit your using now.

Al, you and me always seem to be on the same page… I also recently became adventurous with freehand sharpening. I haven't honed any of my finer blades free hand but on my lesser used bench planes and block planes I have been practicing free hand honing. I also hone my chisels free hand and I seem to have decent results.


----------



## wingate_52

As well as the Swedish Tormek, I have 4 EzeLap 8" x 3" diamond plates. 250, 400, 600 and 1200 grit following with an 8000 ceramic stone and a couple of leather strops. If I cannot shave with it, it won't cut wood well. My plane blades are quality ones that slice.


----------



## Bertha

Wingate is serious about sharpness. I like that about him


----------



## mafe

Never joke with sharpness.
I thought Tormek was German, so I learned something new today thank you Wingate, and since I live only a hour from Sweden I might have to check the prices over there.
How are the quality of EzeLap compared to DMT?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

I bought some oil stones in with other stuff. I'd never go back to water stones. I decided to try yhem because my shop is not always heated, but I'll stick with them because they seem to do a better job, at least for me.

I've got a makita horizontal whetstone. Its great for planer and jointer blades, but i don't use it for hand planes iron any more. I either use my white 8" wheel on my grinder or the 6" on my hand grinder. I wrote this I got my white aluminum oxide wheel for my grinder, but I still stand by it.


----------



## Bertha

I haven't decided what I'm going to do about planer and jointer blades. I think I'll probably try to resharpen my PM jointer blades but I can't bring myself to pay >$100 for the Tormek/JET attachment.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

hey foks here I go and fight with a little rainy cloud and you are nearly 
killing me trying to catch up with you 
and we are nearly close to 2000 comments on this …....ceep up the momentum 

and while you consider what will be the next to talk about I will throw this one in you can drool over

a triple iron mouldin plane ….......what a gem

let me say its not mine and never will be the price on it at the UK -bay is over 206 £ here an hour before closing 
the auction 

















































































and at last the link to the auction 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TRIPLE-IRON-moulding-plane-Thos-Ibbotson-Low-usage-VGC-/160632668730?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item256674023a

Droooooool now

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

Wow! I'd hate to fistfight the guy who makes molding with that tool. That things got to be four inches wide!


----------



## Brit

Interesting plane Dennis. I hope you're coping with the rain and you didn't get too flooded. It absolutely chucked it down here in Helsingor at about 6.00pm. Fantastic lightning and thunder storm out over the sea. I thought of you when the heavens opened and hoped that it wasn't heading your way.


----------



## wingate_52

I have had the SF EzeLap for 8 or more years, great for polishing, no good for taking off metal. So I bought some small 3×2" EzeLap plates, great. Bought 3 large 8×3"plates and after 5 mins took off 95% of the diamonds with a Japanese Smoothcut laminated blade. Plate replaced but I am not going to try those blades on the big stones. I have just sharpened and polished some Quangsheng blades, they are hard, but shiny and sharp, old Record blades no problem, nor the kitchen knives, Mora and other craft knives. I have a few DMT stones, Red grade, good, but too many holes and not enough diamonds surface. I have a few (3) 4 sided 6×2" chinese dianond stones, and they cut, but are not perfectly flat, good for use in the school workshop. I am impressed with my Polish 8000 ceramic stone. What an edge it produces. I have just made a 3rd strop, 20" x 4" and am waiting for a Veritas green crayon to get a finer edge.I have some Japanese rasps that are really really great, Iwasaki rasps.


----------



## mafe

Hmmm, I will send a mail to DMT and ask what they say to Japanese blades since I have a few.
Thank you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## wingate_52

If it takes the diamonds off a plate, what will it do to waterstones?


----------



## Bertha

^excellent point. I'm considering an 8000+ ceramic now.


----------



## wingate_52

This is where I got mine from.
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/classic-razor/Elsass-/_i.html?_fsub=2660494011&_sid=343506431&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Dcase

I just got the new issue of ShopNotes in the mail this morning and this new issues feature project is a very sweet looking shop built sharpening center. Its got 6 different wheels on it and they run on a motor which is in a shop made cabinet… I am going to read through it now… I may never make it but I sure like some of these cool projects that ShopNotes comes up with.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, gotta push this post over the 2K mark….

How 'about this for a *sweet plane?*










heh heh heh heh


----------



## Bertha

She's in good shape. I like her fence.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And costs more than a L-N #51…


----------



## DaddyZ

Horray I got it !!! hahahahaha


----------



## DaddyZ

Post 2000 that is !!!!!


----------



## TechRedneck

I've been following this thread since Al started it, went on vacation and could hardly catch up. I can't imagine reading from start to finish. My eyes hurt thinking about it.

This topic was about planes or dreams or something.. right??


----------



## Bertha

It started simply with a plane and a dream. Or a dream and a plane. I forget.

This thread's chock full of awesome. We've discussed just about everything here and some masters have stopped by for a chat. Congrats on 2000 DaddyZ!


----------



## donwilwol

Planes, trains, and rock and roll.


----------



## RGtools

2k and no end in site.

By the way, I am leaving Scary sharp just based on the waste factor. I hate making new "stones" all the time, I just wanted stones. The sharpening system is very valid and I am going to keep my supplies around (especially if I get into carving) but the idea of having stones that are going to last me the rest of my career appealed to me in a way that I could not help myself.

Sharpen however you please, just make sure your make some shavings when you are done.


----------



## Bertha

I go through ALOT of sandpaper, RG. All told, I've spent many diamondstones worth of money on paper. I can relate to wanting to go to stones. They're cold, old, and cool. Cold and cool, I like that. I can totally understand.

I was out putting 'round in my shop, preparing to finish my wooden vent returns and I happened upon my scraper. I thought about David using his on his hardwood floors. What a cool tool.










Mine has my favorite Stanley logo on it.


----------



## saddletramp

We stopped in an antique shop in Grear Falls, Montana today and I scored a cutoff hardy for my anvil and a pair of b-smiths tongs and a very nice saw vise and one of those Rube Goldberg corner braces (Miller Falls). All in all a good day. The only sour note is that they had a beautiful anvil (larger that mine and in very good shape) for what I thought was a very good price but there was just no way for me to get it home. :^(


----------



## donwilwol

its sounds like a great day Bob. For us less adept to blacksmithing, what exactly is a cutoff hardy?

Al, I' ve had my eye out for a scraper like that. I haven't seen one yet, at least not for my budget number. I bought a Stanley 81 with a blade a little to short. I bought a hock blade for it so i think I'm going to make a scraper plane to match my Krenov inspired smoothing plane using the short 81 blade as my next shop made project.


----------



## Bertha

The 81 is a nice tool. Mine recently made it into my hutch. The blade should serve well on recycle.
Wait a minute, Tramp, did you say corner brace? Post pics!!!!


----------



## saddletramp

Don:










Hardy tools, also known as anvil tools or bottom tools, are metalworking tools used in anvils.[1] A hardy has a square shank, which prevents it from rotating when placed in the anvil's hardy hole.[2] *The term "hardy", used alone, refers to a hot cutting chisel used in the square hole of the anvil.* Other bottom tools are identified by function. Typical hardy tools include chisels and bending drifts. They are generally used with a matching top tool.
Different hardy tools are used to form and cut metal. The swage is used to make metal round for final use as nails, bolts, rods or rivets. The fuller is used to help bend metal, and make dents and shoulders. Many hardy shapes have corresponding hammer shapes to help form metal, for example a "V"-shaped fuller is used with an inverted "V"-shaped hammer to form iron into an angle shape.

Al, I'll try nto get a photo and post it tonight.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I also have that Stanley box scraper plane. I have been meaning to sharpen it and try it out on something but just haven't got around to it. Maybe ill do that this weekend… Its gotta be useful for something.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, it really excels at taking stickers off stuff. I've actually used mine for this purpose. Otherwise, I just admire it


----------



## Dcase

So the other day I found someone on my local craigslist selling some old tools. They didn't list what they had so I responded to get more info. Well a lady got back to me and said she had a boat load of old tools she had no idea what they were and just wanted to get rid of them. She said there were a lot of woodworking hand tools.

I am going to run over on my lunch break today and take a look. Keeping my fingers crossed. Hopefully I don't end up with another generic #5 and more plastic handle chisels… Not that these are bad but its not the find I am interested in right now.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, dibs on the 2nd #1 you find today?


----------



## Dcase

Sure why not…

However it will probably end up being a couple Stanley Handymans that I find… Ill save one for you.


----------



## Bertha

These things happen to people, why not you? I know a guy who found a vintage Patek Philippe watch at a flea market while he was shopping for beads. Bought it for $15 sold it for $80,000. It happens!


----------



## saddletramp

Al, I had a few minutes this morning before we pack up to move on so I took a photo of the corner brace.


----------



## racerglen

That looks good !
Not much in the way of restoration required there eh !
Saw vice shouldn't take much either..
Good scores in all.


----------



## dbray45

If you are looking for a scraper, I have the #80 but the serious workhorse that has saved me a whole lot of work is the #12 scraper plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, if I bought it for $15, the price would tank, and it would wind up worth $8.


----------



## mafe

Life is sweet.
Have a nice weekend guys.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DaddyZ

Tramp - nice brace !!!

Dan - Good Luck !!! I Cleaned a garage for a nice older lady whose late husband was my shop teacher in school. Took all the trash out to the curb, swept & got rid of everything(chemicals & paints & all), Only charge to her was what She let me have as I hauled it all Off. Approx 1/2 of her garage was stacked 3-4ft deep.

Got a few planes etc, #96(in thread above), 5-1/2 Bailey(above), 5 Bailey type 3(above) some block planes, Scraper, etc!!!

No 1's or 2's but she & myself we very pleased !!!!


----------



## Dcase

So I went out on my lunch break to look at the tools a local lady had for sale…. Nothing worth bragging about but I did buy some things from her. I got a few metal tri squares possibly stanley, a metal bevel gage by Stanley, hand saw with lots of rust but may show promise when cleaned might be a disston, a all wood hand plane with maker mark on front but I couldn't make it out, a very small wood shaving tool that looked like it would be neat to use, a chisel with an all blue handle possibly plastic, I cant remember who made those but it looked good quality, a scratch owl and a stone that looks like its used to flatten sharpening stones. The stone thing was neat as its a corrugated brick with a handle attached. I can def use to flatten the few oil stones that I have.

So nothing special but I think I got a few neat things. I gave her 20 total for everything. I will post pictures in the next couple days.


----------



## DaddyZ

Dan - I think i have one of those stones you are talking about, mine has grooves running at an angle & has a blue Handle, I thought they were for knocking the edge off of tile after you cut it.


----------



## NBeener

At only a touch over 2,000 posts, I was worried that this thread was getting tired, so … BUMP !

;-)


----------



## Dcase

The one I picked up seems really big for using on tiles… The stone on it is a little bigger and heavier then a standard sized brown brick. Also she had it sitting next to a couple old sharpening stones so thats why I figured it was used for the stones.

I know Norton sells a flattening stone with groves cut in it but its much smaller then the one I found.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I went to DMTs because I don't have a good supplier nearby for sandpaper in the higher grits AND because I was going through the stuff like cra$y. Oh so glad I did…


----------



## Dcase

This thread has stayed pretty strong. It may get a little slow from time to time but it has always picked back up.

I really like this thread because it saves some of us from having to start new topics. There are so many new topics started in regards to hand planes that its hard to keep track of them all. I like the idea of having one place where we can shoot around information and not have to start new threads every time we have a question.


----------



## Bertha

I agree, Dan. It's a good place to congregate.


----------



## donwilwol

like the woodworking water cooler (wait, beer cooler)


----------



## Bertha

beeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrr cooler.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

mmmmmmm….. beeeeeeerrrrrrr…..

And now, back to our regularly scheduled program:


----------



## WayneC

For the rich east coast guys


----------



## Bertha

Is WV considered part of the rich East Coast? Where's he gunna be?


----------



## WayneC

Lie-Nielson…

http://www.lie-nielsen.com//?pg=19


----------



## wingate_52

I saw a copy of the Norris plane in the top photo. It had a genuine Norris stamped blade. It was on allocal market stall, for the 3rd week. The chap told me about the blade, but then went to have a sit down.


----------



## Brit

Wayne - I have a plane shaving from David Charlesworth's famous No.5 1/2. He was demonstrating sharpening and then he put the plane back together and invited someone to try it, so I did. I figured that it was an ideal opportunity to not only use a master's plane, but also experience what he considered 'sharp'.

All I can say is 'WOW'. I took a full length edge shaving from a length of 2" thick hard maple. When I got home, I measured the thickness to be 0.001" all the way along. Of course, some of it was down to the skill of the user. LOL


----------



## Chelios

Andy, what a great experience…what method did he use to sharpen?


----------



## Bertha

Andy, I'd say it was 99% operator at least

Hey, did y'all catch this pdf a fellow LJ posted? It's quite interesting. Y'all know I love Butcher.
http://www.strazors.com/uploads/images/Butcher_Works_Panels_1-7.pdf


----------



## pierce85

I need advice on a chipped lever cap (pictures below). Is this something I need to worry about? Would it be advisable to file/grind it evenly? Do I need to get a new lever cap? Anything you guys can provide will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bertha

Pierce, this is purely a cosmetic thing. The business end is the chipbreaker:iron mating; the cap iron just holds everything in place and directs the shaving appropriately. You might want to clean it up so that the emerging shaving isn't hung up on that gnarly edge. It's nothing at all to worry about. She looks like she goes on a nice plane. I prefer this keyhole lever cap to the kidney bean style. Good luck!


----------



## pierce85

Al, you're the man. Thank you! i was worrying about this thinking I needed to find a type 4 lever cap for a Stanley #7 in addition to the other (minor) issues with this plane. So now I can worry about other things that are likely inconsequential…


----------



## Bertha

No sweat, Pierce. Some joker was just using the lever cap to unscrew the chipbreaker. Check…I bet the injuries match the weapon. The number seven is a plane saint.


----------



## donwilwol

as usual good advice Al. I hate having to actually work all week and read this stuff (especially this thread) when I don't have time to pay attention. First on the rare occasion I can offer up some "good" advice and miss it I feel bad, and then miss so much I can learn from. I think this thread is destined for some kind of Guinness book of work records. Thanks for starting it Al.


----------



## WayneC

This is pretty cool….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Superb-Pattern-Makers-plane-7-iron-and-soles-/170685347326?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bda3b5fe


----------



## mafe

Wayne I love those also.
I think I will build one at one time, it will be a fun project.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## rob2

Absolutely the Sauer and Steiner Jointer. Got to test drive one at the LN handtool event in Berkley, Ca several yeas ago. WOW what a tool!!!!! So beautiful and works so well !!!


----------



## WayneC

So you want a #2? Try 7 of them…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Stanley-Baily-Planes-/130566177089?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6659c141


----------



## Bertha

^Wayne, proof that there are people out there sicker than us.


----------



## Dcase

Last week I stopped in at Harbor Freight to pick up some odds n ends and I saw their hand plane was on sale for 8 dollars. I decided what the heck why not?

I lapped the sole and sharpened the blade and gave her a shot.

I wouldn't say its a good plane and I probably wouldn't use on any fine work but I got it to take some decent shavings. The shavings could be finer but the plane is ok enough for something right?


----------



## mafe

If the blade is sharp and the sole flat, what is the problem then?
The quality of the blade?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Wayne, that would be a pretty cool bunch of planes to own wouldn't it?

Al, it doesn't prove they are sicker than we are, just a lot richer.(I've got close to that many #4s)

Dan, that really isn't a bad looking plane, but it doesn't sound that great. What kind of wood are the handles. They look pretty good in the picture. You can't buy a stanley replacement handle for $8.

Off to pull my No 2 out of the tank.


----------



## Bertha

LOL at Dan buying planes at HF. He might just have it worse than all of us combined


----------



## donwilwol

Broke but still worth a honorable mention i think.

































If you missed it, here is the before.

I haven't got the blade sharpened very well. I'll finish it up tomorrow evening.


----------



## Bertha

^DW, everyone's got a good side.


----------



## WayneC

He loves pigeons. He cannot be all bad…


----------



## donwilwol

Well that made me chuckle. In both cases there is enough missing to make them a little off center. I hope the tool in my picture can be made sharper than the tool in your picture.


----------



## Bertha

Now I'm laughing with both of you. 

I'm sitting here admiring that 2. The dminutive size makes the knob look "just right" to my eyes. I think that knobs should be generally beefier. It also makes me wonder what's stopping us from making a #10 Carriage out of a #4 and a cut-down #6 (etc.) iron. Just continue the mouth up the sides and fit a new iron?


----------



## WayneC

Just need to go visit August…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don - that's just 'plane' nice, even with the lightening of one side. Great work, as usual. You are a Master…


----------



## Brit

Don - When you said "Broke but still worth a honorable mention" were you talking about you or the No.2? 

I love that tote.


----------



## Dcase

Mafe- There really isn't a problem with the plane. It does work, its just made very cheap so the base is very thin and has little weight, also there is no frog the blade just sits on some thin metal casting. It does not have the mass to really plane smooth.. I can find things for it to do though.

Don, I agree with the others. Even though its broke thats an amazing looking 2. Keep an eye on ebay and sooner or later someone will be selling off #2 parts and maybe you can get another sole someday. Till then put it on display with the bad side against the wall and enjoy..


----------



## mafe

Ahhh so it is the bed that are too bad, this we can't fix. Grind the blade with a curve and use it as a scrub, then you will have a scrubbadabbadooo or a set of new handles.

Don, cut down the side of that no 2 at the lowest hight so you get a side that are straight, then you will have a 1,9 and not a two and this will look as if it was always so and you will smile instead of crying each time you see it.

Best thoughts to all of you,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

If you wait long enough, I predict that you'll eventually find a fleebay 2 sole for $80.00. That is my prediction. Let it be so.


----------



## Dcase

Here is a #7 I picked up a few weeks ago.. I think its a type 6 or 7. It was priced at 25.00 so I couldn't pass on it. I cleaned it up and tuned it.

Notice the lateral adjustment lever looks backwards… its not. When I first got the plane I figured the lever had probably fallen off and someone put it back on the wrong way. After close inspection I realized the lever was not on backwards but that top nib was just on the wrong side. My first thought was it was a factory error but I now believe it was altered that way by a previous owner. Don't ask me how or why someone would move it but they did. A new first for me.


----------



## Bertha

I love that lateral adjuster! Is the stamp on the right side? That's weird.


----------



## RGtools

I did a double take on that too.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I couldn't have passed on that #7 either. I wonder if the lateral adjustment was intentional or a "opps" I put that back on backwards. Oh well, I fix it later kind of thing.


----------



## Dcase

Its on right, just the top nib part was moved. I should have taken closer pictures. That little nib is a separate piece that sits in the lever like a mortise and tenon. Somehow a previous owner punched it out and put it back in on the other side… Again, no clue why, no clue how I just know I am not going to try and move it back.


----------



## DaddyZ

Alright guys, I know it's not planes but here is my weekend haul for approx 30 bucks.


























Did you catch the 19MM Allen Wrench, the block of wood is a 1/4" number set


----------



## donwilwol

That's a pretty good pile of tools. Don't you just love sorting through a new pile of tools.


----------



## Bertha

I'm really fond of quality ratchets for some reason.


----------



## Dcase

I just found this on ebay… Its a Fulton plane and I am pretty sure its a #2 size. If you look at the tote its the same as the Stanley #2.

This one might sell for cheap would be a good alternative to a Stanley #2…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Fulton-Plane-/310340263681?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4841b89f01#ht_3782wt_1344

I want to bid on it but I cant… Stupid unpaid item strikes… Grrrrrrrr


----------



## DaddyZ

Don - Always !!!
Bertha - Most of this i already have, but there is a few treasures in the mix, rest goes to garage sale !!


----------



## Dcase

Just found this… Another Fulton plane # 2 size… After seeing this I have no doubt that the plane in my previous link is a #2…

They are asking a lot for this one but idk how rare this one is compared to Stanleys

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fulton-Plane-No-2-size-3708-FINE-10046-/160539462518?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2560e5cb76#ht_500wt_1127


----------



## Bertha

For $200, they can keep it. For $10, however


----------



## DaddyZ

Grit & grime make all the difference.

I like the dirty one better !!!


----------



## Bertha

^ you and me both, DaddyZ. Now keep it to yourself! THEY'RE watching.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I think 10 is well worth it. I would probably pay up to 40. I mean it is a rare size. Fulton planes arent bad either. I have a few

I also don't know that the seller of the first one even knows its a #2 size. They don't say it anywhere in description. Thats why I am thinking that one will go for cheap…

I would be bidding on it if the seller allowed bids from me…. I got 2 unpaid item strikes in the past 2 months which were imo justified but oh well… Thats a whole other story.


----------



## WayneC

I have one in the garage. Think I paid $30 or so for it. I would guess this will go for more than the minimum bid. Seller was silly not to identify it as a #2 sized plane.


----------



## Dcase

Since Fulton is on my mind… Here is a Fulton #4 size that restored a while back..


----------



## Dcase

Found another #2 fulton… This one has 5 days left and is allready up to 60+ with 3 bids… That one I posted with 3 days left thats at 10 dollars is looking like it might be a better deal then I thought

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fulton-2-No-Stanley-2-equivalent-bench-plane-wood-/180712706488?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a135111b8#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## WayneC

This is a pretty good video if you had not seen it….

http://www.finewoodworking.com/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesArticle.aspx?id=29711


----------



## dkirtley

Ok, I'll play. Just in case you haven't seen one in the wild, how about a low knob #2C?

Maybe some day I will get it cleaned up and put it to use. It is missing a bit of japanning and if you look carefully, there is a hairline crack in one cheek. Oh well. I just stabilized it with superglue when I bought it. If you look carefully, you can see it in the last picture. I figured it was worth the $35 I paid…..


----------



## Bertha

I don't see the crack. I'll give you $36 for it


----------



## dkirtley

Actually, I figure if I bury it down in the bottom of my bench, it will eventually grow into a #8C


----------



## Dennisgrosen

you have to water them and give them manure before they grow
as I do with some stealshelf units right now 
they was delivered in the half sice of promissed on the outside

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol

Its not as obvious as the crack in mine!


----------



## Dcase

Last night I was working on some small floating shelves and shadow boxes. When time came to smooth the finished shelves and boxes I grabbed my #4 but after a few passes I realized the blade was not cutting as fine as I would like. Rather then stopping to hone the blade I grabbed my #3 which was sharp and ready to go.

I think I have only used my #3 a handful of times and a number of those were just to test the cut. So I started smoothing away and after I finished smoothing the first shelf I realized I really like my #3. I just got into the habit of always using my 4 or 4 1/2 for smoothing and I forgot all about their younger brother…

Its like I got a new plane.. lol


----------



## Bertha

I like my #3 too but I don't grab it that often either. That width makes for some non-tiring planing & it really feels light and nimble after hogging around a 4 1/2.


----------



## Dcase

I don't think I would use my #3 to plane anything big but for the small pieces I was working with it was the perfect size. Normally I would grab my 4 or 4 1/2 just out of habit and use them on the small pieces not even thinking to use my #3. I had pretty much forgot it was even there ready for me to use. Now that I got to use it for more then just testing I have a new love for my #3.


----------



## wingate_52

I only have a Record 09 1/2 block plane so I do use my No.3 on smaller jobs. Trimming dovetails and lap joints, trimming plywood when holding the ply in one hand. It makes a nice block plane sub. Mine has a Quangsheng blade and chipbreaker combo. One thick blade for a little plane, but worth it!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

it sounds like I have to steal No 3 out of Silke´s toolbox again 
what are you trying to make me do …....she is going to have 
sloyd this year in the primaryschool ….......I´ll better buy another one for myself
than trying the other option ….......just call me a chicken … but you don´t have seen her angry …. lol

Dennis


----------



## WayneC

You just need to find her one of these (Bedrock 603 with Hock blade/chip breaker). I'm sure she will let you have her old one…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

right Wayne …. LOL
when I have my basement in order again … I have a little wooden smoother/jack 
I will restore to her if possiple …...its horrible red but she likes the plane even though
it has some wormholes and is worn heavely ….....I just don´t know if I can save the red colour yet 
but with the muclesless arms she have I think it will fit her well with small planes for along time 
she tinks big planes is cool …but can´t lift my old wooden roughbank (jointer)..... 

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I'm not very happy with you right now. Your preaching about the bedrock got me to buy my 604, which got me to buy my 605. This 605 is a sweetheart, and not just because of the stamp on the iron. That means….more bedrocks. Damn it!!


----------



## Bertha

Whoowheee! look at those curls. She's a looker, that's for sure. A few more shavings like that and you'll forgive me.


----------



## RGtools

Objective question not meant to piss anyone off. I am not a fan of the bedrock body style, as it frequently gives me a blister on the lower extreme of my wrist.

Are there any bedrock planes with the Bailey body?


----------



## Bertha

The curved side Bedrocks, RG, my favorite.


----------



## jusfine

Hey, I must be working too much, this is the first time I saw this thread… wow!


----------



## WayneC

This is stuff of dreams…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bridge-City-Tool-Works-CT-11-Low-Angle-Smoothing-Plane-/130567999347?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e66758f73


----------



## Dcase

Wayne, that is an amazing looking plane but I am not a fan of that front knob at all.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

That knob looks "different", but it might be the most comfortable knob ever. A test drive would tell the tale.


----------



## pierce85

The seller indicates that it's only been out of the box twice to look at since he bought it new in 2003. Even in terms of only collecting, I really don't understand that.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Wayne 
I´m not a fan of bridgecitytools mostly they are too futuristic for me 
but that lowangle …. niiiiiiiiceeeee …. dovetailed bottom and sides 
just sadly I will never have that kind of money in the toolbudget to buy this :-(

thank´s for sharing

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol

ok RG, lets step outside!

Wayne, that front "door knob" looks like it would snap right off with my clumsiness. It is a nice looker, but I'm not sure I like the style. Of course I agree with Dennis. Its to much money for me.

Al, I've always agreed, the sides on the flat bedrocks are the best looking of the Stanley lines. I'll still waver a little (getting less every day) on whether they are worth the extra money. Of course if you can pay $50 like I did for the #5, the answer would be yes, yes and of course yes.

I also agree with David. I wouldn't turn down a test drive on the bridge city.


----------



## Bertha

^It's about time JusFine got here! Start posting pictures of that wonderful collection. JusFine's been holding out, guys

Welcome JusFine!

In regards to the BC low-angle, she's a looker. I imagine that's a very pricey plane. I don't really mind the front knob, although it's a little prim and proper. It's the cap that I don't like. I know what they were going for but it looks like brass stock to me. I'd be a bit worried about the rear tote: bed mating. That looks a little wimpy. It's a fine, fine specimen, though.


----------



## donwilwol

slacker!!


----------



## RGtools

Curved sided bedrocks. Oh crap now my wallet is in trouble.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just keep telling yourself, "it's just a frame to hold a wide chisel." It'll be okay…

Then go buy the line of round sided bedrocks.


----------



## Bertha

With an arsenal of rounded sides, the next guy that says, "it's nice, but I prefer bedrocks" whilst twisting his well-oiled handlebar moustache and cupping a snifter of fine brandy; you'll be ready for him.


----------



## RGtools

This place is just plain dangerous.


----------



## WayneC

Aye it is….


----------



## donwilwol

Here's a wooden restore. My second.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

just put on a hardhat like the blue I wear and earmuflers and you wont know what is hitting you … LOL

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

niiice razeeplane Don

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

So spectacular, Don. I wish my screen was big enough to see it as I type. Did you shape the wedge? It looks to be in wonderful shape. The button's even clear.


----------



## donwilwol

It had a wedge, but I don't think it was the right one, it stuck out the bottom. Either that or the blade was switched out. Either way I made a new one out of a piece of Ash. It works pretty well. I made some test shaves. The button is as it was, well, other than a new coat of BLO.

She came as a 2 part set for 99 cents on ebay. with the $4 shipping, I think I did ok. The other one needs a new tote, and a wedge. She's on the shelf for someday.


----------



## donwilwol

a $3 acquisition I didn't give much thought. She proved to be a pretty nice find.


----------



## WayneC

It looks very nice. Great find.


----------



## TechRedneck

Sometimes it pays to live in lumber country !!

Just picked up 60bf of Kiln dried 4/4 curly cherry 6'-8' for $170

400bf of 4/4 cherry 4-8" wide and 4' long for $60

40bf of Walnut for $32. He threw in a 2' wide 4' long 4/4 cherry slab and a bunch of ash and sassafras.

Now I have to cram all this in my shop. I am trying to build furniture from solid wood, including my built-ins and a desk. I am giving up on plywood, I can't find quality stuff and it costs as much as solid wood.

I'm Going to give the hand planes a workout this winter smoothing out the panels.


----------



## donwilwol

your welcome to send the scraps my way. Nice purchase.


----------



## Bertha

Tech, where on Earth are you finding this stuff?! I'm planning a 2-hour roadtrip out of Charleston tomorrow to find some wood. There's next to nothing over here.


----------



## TechRedneck

Al, I have a couple places to get some nice wood. They are customers of mine who own primary and secondary wood mills. There is another pallet of cherry and mixed hardwoods he is sending to the pallet plant because he can't find buyers for 4' lengths. (Woodworkers don't mind 4' 4/4 cherry!) I may even let you in on the curly cherry stash.. I just planed down a sample and it's just beautiful. I may go back and get some more but I'm storing about 800bf of planed and rough lumber in the shop now.

Give me a pm and come on up sometime. Bring a truck. These guys don't want to fool around with someone picking through a stack looking for just the right boards. Buy a pallet and they are happy to give you a good price. When you get home, sort through it all and stack it according to grade.


----------



## donwilwol

cherry for pallet! how sad is that! Even poor cherry is better than pallets.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Don will you believe it if I say …........one member on L J posted a pallet made of purple hart
that day I nearly lost my jaw :-(
Dennis


----------



## TechRedneck

Yes, sad isn't it..

The lumber industry is really hurting now, prices and demand are down due to the economy. They are doing what they can to survive. Coastal lumber just shut down (big operation) and laid off a lot of people. The Armstrong flooring plant is still going but shifts have been cut back. Cabinet mills are still working but just hanging on. Moulding mills are doing better than the general saw mills. Veneer mills do a large part of their business overseas.

There are still a lot of log trucks on the road but sadly, most of the logs are bound for China or overseas to be turned into crap and garbage products. Just a shame that we don't build a lot in the USA anymore. Quality is a thing of the past.


----------



## WayneC

Whoot, I just won a SURFORM No296 for $87…... It has awesome red handles.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170684786226?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Dennisgrosen

yaah right it was the surform you was going after and you got it damm cheep )))))


----------



## Bertha

I'm laughing so hard. If that seller combined those for the lulz, I'm impressed. Wayne, hopefully that nasty bedrock will cushion your sureform from harm during the delivery process. lol!


----------



## Bertha

^I'm still laughing. Wayne, that might be the funniest post on this thread.


----------



## WayneC

I could not belive they listed those two together…. I hit the closing price withing a dollar on my bid…. Marketed right with good photos, could have gotten close to double for it…

I was going to give Don a hard time about how I had not bought a plane for over a month…. That is now out the window.


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Wayne. I'd hate to ruin your fun. Keep the surform and send me that nasty old other thing. Then you still haven't bought a plane in a month. Go ahead. I can take it. I'm a little jealous about the nice surform thought.


----------



## WayneC

What you think the other nastly old plane is worth what $3?


----------



## jusfine

Giving in to immense pressure…










Spiers parallel sided smoother, rosewood infill.


----------



## WayneC

That is really pretty. Trade ya my SURFORM No296 for it. : ^ )

One of these days I will own a few infills.


----------



## jusfine

Norris adjustable smoother, beech infill


----------



## jusfine

Wayne, that is tempting…

I DO like the look of your Surform, will post it's twin's picture in a few minutes, they may have been separated at birth…


----------



## donwilwol

ohhhh I like those infills…....


----------



## WayneC

LoL It is really sweet. : ^ )



Ignore the other scrub.


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Wayne, I'll double your offer. Hows $6 sound. And I''l pay shipping.


----------



## WayneC

Your last post on restoring planes has motivate me. I guess I will hang on to the fore plane and restore it. I'll make you a deal on the surform. It looks ready to go…


----------



## WayneC

This is pretty, but it has a heck of a buy it now price….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/No-2-Size-SARGENT-No-5407C-BENCH-PLANE-HORSESHOE-LATRL-/150655135183?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2313beedcf


----------



## donwilwol

what makes it so pricey? Is it really that rare, or are they hoping somebody will think its that rare?


----------



## WayneC

I would think it is rare, early, and in good condition…. I am sure there are folks that specifically collect early Sargent Planes.


----------



## jusfine

Wayne, I went all the way out to the shop with the camera to find out that the battery was dead after a few photos, so don't have a profile for you…sorry.

Mine is slightly different, but I paid about the same I think.


----------



## WayneC

Yours looks nice, mine will probably go strait in the trash…. I was after the Bedrock and have a couple of those tools floating around that rarely if ever get used. We will see.


----------



## donwilwol

I like the pink better. Randy, I think you should paint yours. You'll probably want to cover up that ugly beech too.

Man that infill looks nice. Did I say that already?


----------



## dkirtley

Don, there is no way of ever understanding the prices paid by collectors. If gave up trying a long time ago.


----------



## jusfine

For some reason, I cannot edit my post, it keeps starting a new one…

Here are a few of the bullnose planes










And some of the shoulder planes, I like the Norris and Spiers, but some of the unnamed planes have beautiful shape.










This one has a great ebony wedge










Two Spiers shoulder planes with an unbranded cousin, leaning on an unhandled Spiers coffin smoother (and a Surform).


----------



## jusfine

Thanks Don, I have Bobcat gray spray paint in the garage, that should work, I think the rosewood handles are too showy…

I thought I got a photo of all my infills, but ran out of battery…


----------



## jusfine

Last one of the shoulder planes










A Spiers and an Unnamed shapely shoulder with rosewood infill…


----------



## donwilwol

you've got a very nice collection going on there. I'm in awe.


----------



## WayneC

Those are lovely.


----------



## donwilwol

is it me, or is this a typical #4 other than the ""over $100 bids "


----------



## WayneC

Well, type 15s might be rare (two years or so of production), but it looks like a normal plane to me. Looks like 3 guys wanted it. I'm not enough of a collector to know for sure… (If I was I would have spent $400 for the out of print price guide)


----------



## RGtools

I had to replace my keyboard, the drool killed the first one.


----------



## Bertha

Oh man, Jusfine, those gunmetals are so beautiful. That's a tasty little infill, as well; he looks diminutive but I can't be sure. That curvy shoulder is outstanding. You really have a tremendous collection.

Here's one I'm just getting started on, no infill, just a really fat Ohio skew moulder.



























Here's some proof that I actually did some work in the shop on my little walnut box from log:


----------



## RGtools

Nice. I love the "proof I did something today" photos.

I have no such evidence, but I did make progress on my harvest rack and I made a box for the pears I picked today.

I need to take more pictures.


----------



## Bertha

I'm building my little box as a gift. I've got pictures for the future owner all the way from when it was in the firewood pile.










If it comes out nice, I'm hoping that the pictures will be special for the recipient.

I ATE a pear yesterday. Man, I love pears.


----------



## jusfine

I haven't had a pear for years… I love canned pears!

Al, I like the idea of the photos from bark to cash! Looks like you did more woodworking today than I did all week. All I have to show was to purchase some Cherry and Peruvian Walnut.


----------



## Bertha

You need a pear, JusFine. Nothing else will do. I like the process of woodworking more than the product; as a result, I tend to push process photos on people. They usually seem to like them; at least they act like they like them. Anyhow, I (emphasis added) like them, so I take them


----------



## saddletramp

Al, you got to do what makes you happy!!!


----------



## WayneC

Here you go Al.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-No-2-SMOOTH-PLANE-ORIGINAL-and-NICE-/280730811010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415cdc3a82


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

That was a good price for a #2.


----------



## WayneC

Yes. Did not know it had sold.


----------



## RGtools

I am so glad this place can be a refuge when my neighbors play their music loud enough that I can identify the songs from within my basement.

Keep in mind I live in the country on a big property….how are they not deaf?

Al I think process photos are nice, they lend a lot of reality to the gift. Without them we tend to think the item just showed up like everything else does in our lives…on supermarket shelves.

I am looking forward to Pear and Bacon Risotto in a few days, oh yes I am excited.


----------



## mafe

Just fine; I'm almost not breathing anymore, that Norris, those wonderful curved shoulder planes…
Medic.

Al, that was wonderful to see, from ash to box.

Big smile,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

Mads, Jusfine's collection is the stuff of legend. He's just now giving us peeks within the inner sanctum.


----------



## WayneC

Here is another #2 for ya Al. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-602-Bedrock-Smooth-Plane-original-box-/250880133183?_trksid=p4340.m1374&_trkparms=algo%3DPI.WATCH%26its%3DC%252BS%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D15%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D2381828615344940194


----------



## jusfine

Ok, Al.

Here's a photo of the infill you asked about which the shoulder planes are leaning on. 
Last one this week…

Thanks Mads, I feel the opposite, I am refreshed when I handle the planes!  I love the history of these old infills too.










Spiers unhandled smoother with rosewood infill - about 8" long


----------



## donwilwol

That's the difference between you and I Al. You take firewood and make projects, I take projects and make firewood.


----------



## mafe

Don I laughed big time here.


----------



## donwilwol

If you're gonna buy a plow plane, it might as well be this one


----------



## Bertha

LOL DW, that's definitely the one we're after. I demand that all irons must be present, though. I'm picky like that


----------



## Dennisgrosen

nice 
there has been qiet a few on the Ebay´s over the summer simular to this one

there seems to be a few woodworkers with a collecter Gen selling out do to retirement 
or the becourse of the financel crise a few collecters do the same

Dennis


----------



## wingate_52

I thought that I had been quite original, sawing the rear ends off 2 Record/Marples to make short No.5's. I have just attended a Treefest at Westonbirt, Gloucestershire. There on the Historic Tool Societies display was a short Stanley no5. But no number cast into it. One of 12 made. Rosewood handles. Keyhole slot in the cap iron. A prototype tester to go out to distributors to see if there was a demand. That is what the gentleman told me.


----------



## DaddyZ

Weekend Finds !!!!

20$ for books









10$ for clamps









& 20$ for Noname Plow, Yes I turned it around to proper direction after I took pictures, It has no Cutters or wedge



























A good weekend !!!


----------



## Bertha

Wow! those handscrew kits are worth more than your total price paid for all! That plough will be fun to make irons for. That Underhill book is a classic. You've done well, my friend.


----------



## DaddyZ

Wow !! My plow looks very close, to bad i cant find any markings ;(
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Ohio-Tool-Co-Wood-Brass-Plow-Plane-/120765118011?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1e29763b


----------



## donwilwol

I bought several of the handscrew tips and made some clamps. They worked out well, but of course I paid retail, so yours were a lot cheaper. The plow plane is pretty cool too. The wedge should be easy to make and the cutters you should be able to find or make as well. I'd say the reading material is up to par as well. All-in-all a great score.


----------



## Dcase

I am afraid I have started a new journey down a very long road as I am now making my own wood planes. Last week I finished my first ever wood plane, a chamfer plane









I was so pleased and rewarded not just that I think it looks nice but the darn thing works!

So this weekend I started on another wood plane which will be a block plane. I should have it done in a few days but I am all ready planning my 3rd, 4th and 5th wood plane to make.


----------



## Bertha

Oh no, Dan. Here we go
She's very nice looking.


----------



## Bertha

OMG!
.
.









.
.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Exquisite-21-1-2-in-SPIERS-Dovetailed-Jointer-Plane-/370535399132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5645a17edc


----------



## Bertha

OMG!
.
.








.
.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Drop-Dead-Fine-SPIERS-17-1-2-in-Jointer-Plane-/370535399121?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5645a17ed1


----------



## Bertha

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
.
.








.
.
For Wayne
.
.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Stanley-21-296-Surform-Plane-Regular-Cut-/310341712444?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4841ceba3c


----------



## Dcase

That Spiers plane is amazing…


----------



## donwilwol

well, at least i could afford the surform. If Wayne bought one they must be nice.

Those Spier's are gorgeous.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Spiers !!!


----------



## Bertha

When I think Sureform, I definitely think Wayne.
.
.
A fact I'm sure Wayne loves


----------



## jusfine

Al, when these two Spiers first came up on eBay about a year ago, Jim out-sniped me (which didn't make me too happy, as I have purchased planes and other items from him), but what can you do?

My wife was relieved as now my kids have tuition for University. 

They have raised the price considerably as they are quite rare, and are excellent specimens…


----------



## DaddyZ

Now, Now, Who among us dosen't have one ???(sureform)

Mine has a black Handle, & Never gets used(not Spiers)

Course where I work we use them all the time, the 6" ones. on urethane Foam it works perfectly.


----------



## Bertha

Jusfine, like I mentioned 2000 ago or so posts, the Spiers is at the top of my dream/wish list. I could probably even squeeze one or two into my budget but they would wreck it for all the other tools I want. Not to mention John Deere Gators and other things I don't need. For now, I'll just have to settle for the lowly Stanleys. Check back with me once I've paid off my student loans and mortgage; I may have some to make YOU envious for a change


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gotta be gettin' me one of those Sureform planes… They're gorgeous!

I just finished my list of 'must have' lowly Stanley planes in time to assume some amount of financial hardship to get my kids through college. So it's Stanley for a while. Nice to look at those beautiful infills, though. Do folks even secretly sneek a shaving or two through them on initial purchase? Or do they just sit on the shelves, in all their infilled virtuousness?


----------



## jusfine

Al, looking forward to it! 

Smitty, mine make shavings fairly regularly, except a few which are new in the box as an investment (can't afford gold)...


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, what's on your "must have" list? I have some extra's I may be will to trade.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

jusfine, it warms my heart to hear that.

Just how nice are those shavings??


----------



## Bertha

I had an opportunity to push all the desirables around one day. Norris, Spiers, Mathieson, Preston, all the big boys. The actions is markedly different and I'd describe it similar to the handling of a large well-tuned woodbody jointer versus an exquisitely tuned metal smoother. The weight does a lot of the work for you and they felt bulky and "tall" compared to the Stanleys. It's like driving an old 300 sl and comparing it to a newer Z4. There's just something about the older one that's hard to reproduce.


----------



## Bertha

And Smit, I'm guessing those shavings are Jus Fine.


----------



## donwilwol

..wrong spot!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, aside from upgrades my Must Haves are in house. Those are the standard bench planes and two of the shoulder planes of the SW variety. Don't have a #90 or #94, but do have a very minty #77 Record, in box, that could go. I'd like to pick up a radius plane, ie: Stanley #20. Also an early #9 1/2. Sometimes lust after a #9, even if it would be just to try one.

So I guess I'm to the Handplanes of my Dreams now, in other words. They're rather pedestrian dreams, alas, but…

Love that you got to test drive those tools, Al. Had to be very cool.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, so very punny, Al ! (guess I soft served that one / had it coming)


----------



## Bertha

Smit, I'm not sure I'd hold out for a 90 or 94. I'd be interested in what you're looking to get for your 77. I, too, would love a radius plane but I don't do much curved work; so, it'd be more for coolness than for function (no aplogies, though). I've got a nice early 9 1/2 that I like. I think we'd all like a 9 but that's a way off for me (translated never, the way those things are going).

In terms of relatively affordable dreams, I'm still lusting after the Stanley bevel-ups but I'll probably end up going LN. I'd like a nice set of tongue and grooves. I'd like a full set of dados. I'd like everything that came in a knuckle joint. I'd sure like all the 45 irons or a 55 with the same. I desperately want a carriage. I'd also like a small router. There's still plenty of bargain planes I'm still hunting. Oh, and I also want the record plough.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd like a few more bedrocks to go with the 604 and 605. I'd love to find a reasable priced 602. A #1 is probably out of the cards, but I'll keep hoping. I need blades for the #45. I'm also going to find a few more transitionals to line the wall with. Functional of course and they will be put to use as time allows.

I picked up a 9 1/2 with an 18 knuckle cap a couple of weeks ago. That has quickly become my favorite. A "real" 18 will be found sooner or later.

I need a bull nose or 2. Probably a 90 or similar. (or a pile like jusfine's)

I know I'm a bit behind you guys, but its been fun trying to catch up so far.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, a #62 would be nice. Came close to getting one from Patrick, but realizing that the final blade angle of the bevel ups just isn't the step up it's made out to be, I didn't see the bang.

Ditto on the #90 / #94. The #90 is about as useful as a #75 (read: not) but I'd like all four of the shoulders. The #48 is a blast; if you don't have a T&G, get one. Carriage rabbet? I'd want a Type 1, with adjustable mouth. Oh yeah, forgot about the small router. Okay, crap, tier 2 just got a little bigger…

Why do I hang out on this thread, he asked himself?


----------



## Bertha

Isn't a reasonably priced 602 like an honest politician? Good call on the transitionals. I'm currently on a search for molders. I don't know enough about them, however, so I'm reduced to just buying bulk and sorting through them. I can pay $50 for one or $50 for four, as you well know. My knuckle 18 is one of my favorite planes, although the aduster is worn and needs replacing (I'm planning to fashion it myself). I love my bullnose but it took a lot of work. I probably had to lap a mm off the bottom and it opened the mouth significantly. I got mine when the time was right, though. I just don't think the quality of the Stanley shoulders is there. It's certainly not on par with those from Record, Clifton, LN, or Veritas. I've got the Clifton but I'm holding out for some freak accident on a Preston price. Otherwise, I'll probably get the biggest LN. I want a 48 badly but I always seem to miss the auction. I've probably bid on half a dozen of them but lost because I wasn't paying attention. Smitty, those were just planes I could think of spur of the moment; ones that I recall bidding on in recent months. If I could look at my Ebay watch list, I could probably tell you 20 more.

Oh yeah, I like chisels, too. Oh, now I'm screwed!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don- saw you post on that #9 1/2… it's what got me thinking about one. I have an awesome knuckle cap, early Craftsman (re: Sargent) but it lacks lateral adjust. And with the iron tucked away under the cap so well, it's a bit of a pain to fettle in that regard.

Still staying a safe distance from Bedrocks; don't want that bug to bite.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Question for the Esteemed Panel:

What real use does a bullnose have? #78s have that forward slot, the #75 and #90 planes are out there. I mean, there's even a reversible block plane. But planing into corners? Have you really done that?

Is there another use I haven't read about / seen?

What's the 'bullnose of your dreams?' (trying to stay on thread)


----------



## Bertha

I want a 239 in case I can't find my record.










I want ALL the 39's but they've really gone up lately










I want a 46










I want a 148









I want a 48










I'll trade my 75 for a 97 lol










I want a 10, even a pre-lateral is fine


----------



## Bertha

The 97 is what you're asking about, Smitty. Wayne's got the LN version. Outside of the dual-bladed block, I'm not aware of a good chisel plane. Some of the big shoulders are convertible to a small chisel plane. I always use…well…a chisel. The #75's got too much "frame" in front of it to really get in tight.

Oh yeah, and sorry Smitty:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/A-STUNNING-STANLEY-NO-97-TYPE-2-CHISEL-PLANE-99-/270738513267?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0945dd73


----------



## donwilwol

I wasn't bitten until I bought the 605. I couldn't pass it up for $50 in perfect shape. I've got 4 - #5s including an A5, but there is just something about that 605. I like the A5 even though its light, maybe its just the "cool" factor, but it works pretty well, but that 605 just glides.

Al, i'm with you on the molders. They go from $3 to $35 each, for what looks like the same thing to me. I bought a $10 wooden shoulder plane that works ok, but I'll go for the metal type if one falls in front of me. I tend to work better without a plan anyhow. I had a chance to buy a set of 12 for $75. I still don't know if i should have grabbed it or not.

This weekend should be a good flea market time. I'm hoping for a few scores. I'm running out of plane restores. I can't be without a plane project on the horizon.


----------



## Bertha

Next time you see 12 for $75, let a brother know. I'll grab most any I see in the wild for $30 or less as long as the sole isn't destroyed. I'm surprised how many have galvanized tin applied with nails (?). I want a whole SHELF of them. I've got so many now that need attention; I'm just working my way through them. I need to make irons for many of them, which is another battle. Sharpening shaped irons is still another war. We have all of our lives to collect them, DW. I'm not keen to buy several hundred dollars worth of them at once. We both should probably just make the dam things.


----------



## WayneC

I like the bedrock style. I've got this 606 on it's way (mailed today). That is where the surform joke started the 606 was grouped with one. I'm a sucker for the Bedrock style… Have 603, 605, 606, and 608, as well as, LN's in #1, #2, and #4. My remaining Baileys are 4 1/2, 5 1/4, 5 1/2 and 7.


----------



## Bertha

Never mind that silly 606. And no one's buying the fluorescent paint on the iron. We know that's just a 606, not another sureform.


----------



## donwilwol

a chisel and a plane. what more could you ask for really.

I'd like to pick up a #10 as well Al. I'n not sure I'd use it, (well I guess I'd have to or become a collector). I kind of think a #40 would be cool to have in my collection as well.


----------



## donwilwol

man I can't keep up today. I'm always 3 post behind. Pesky work stuff!
Wayne, you haven't gotten that 606 out of the picture yet so we can see the "real" item?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I wouldn't kick the #97 out of bed for eating crackers, but there's a propoganda difference in the bullnose planes (IE: bullnose shoulder #90 and pedestrian #75) vs. the #97. At least I thought there was. I've pulled the cover off the #92 and used it as a chisel plane. It did good! Am I supposed to be able to clean up stopped rabbets with the #75 / #90 tools, assembled? Does anyone actually do that instead of, as you suggest, reaching for a chisel? I chisel is what I've done more effectively, for sure.

A few molders of profiles I like would be awesome. Don't know enough about them, though, so I'd settle for a set of H&R accessories for the #45. Yeah, and those are about the same price as a bundle of molders. heh heh heh


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Partial decal on a busted tote. Man, what a shame…


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, at the prices of the 97, I'd do what Wayne did and buy the LN. However, I've made it this long without one, you know. Popping the hood off a shoulder works really well in some cases. For stopped rebates and dados, I use a router plane. Of course, I just LIKE using the router plane; a chisel turned ass-up works just as well and is much quicker. I like using the chisel so I can work the walls a bit without reaching for another tool. Here's a stopped dado I did last night on a little walnut box I'm working on. I executed it with an 1/8" witherby sash.










Voila! They're all done the same way.









Is that a practical use of my time? Hell no. Is it fun? Hell yes.


----------



## WayneC

Yes 12 for $75 is a good buy, especally if they are different sizes and have irons…

I love the way my 605 cuts. It is tuned for smoothing….



The 603


This the chisel plane you were referring to Al?


----------



## jusfine

Al, there is aways this chisel plane that works quite well…










Wayne, you beat me to it! Nice example! Your mouse looks faster.


----------



## Bertha

I can't see certain pictures at work and if it's one of yours, Jusfine, I'm guessing that I don't want to! 
Don't tell me, fellas, I bet it's magnificent!


----------



## donwilwol

sorry, between Wayne and Randy, I had to wipe the drool off my keyboard. But then I'm always attracted by shiny objects. I went into a hypnotic trans for a minute.


----------



## DaddyZ

Wayne & jusfine had twins !!!!


----------



## Bertha

Justfine doesn't have the Stanley does he? That rotten…
If he has a dedicated English chisel plane, don't even tell me.
As soon as I get home, I'll have to fight the urge to look.


----------



## pierce85

Dan, something about your chamfer plane looked very familiar. Great work!


----------



## jusfine

Don't bother Al, it isn't a Spiers…

I almost hired a young guy from Scotland this morning, he said his parents were coming over in two weeks (as I try to keep my blood pressure down, is the drool apparent?), but he decided to go with another company. Missed my chance for another score!


----------



## Bertha

Oh man, Jusfine. Well, you and I both know you probably don't need additional enabling


----------



## jusfine

Wayne, I am bidding on these to send to you to add to your "pink handled" collection…


----------



## Bertha

Holy Buck Rogers! If David Lee Roth handplaned….


----------



## donwilwol

So I went and found this nice piece of cherry to make a small mallet









And found a flaw in my Lathe


----------



## Bertha

That looks like a nice piece of wood….
...and a serious flaw.


----------



## WayneC

Mallet? I see spoons… : ^)


----------



## TechRedneck

Was working on my sharpening station this weekend. It's not finished yet but so far I am pretty happy with it. I am going to order a stone holder from Woodcraft tomorrow that will sit on top of the plastic tub. I cut a hole in the top to set the tubs in so they rest flush with the rim and close to flush with the table top.

I wanted to keep the stones pre-soaked so I figured why not put each in a little bin and swap them out when needed. The granite block will be used for scary sharp stuff (mostly 80-220 grit) and the stones from there on up. I also need to get a diamond plate to flatten the stones (on sale this month!)

It still needs a door over the drawers. This was put together with scrap wood and a scrap table I was working on and could not bring myself to hack it up for firewood, so I cut it down and made this.

I threw on a metal vise and can store the slow speed wet grinder and chainsaw sharpener in the bin. When it is all done and I use it for a while I may blog it with the dimensions and details,


----------



## Bertha

That's a pretty slick little setup, Tech. I'm jealous of that sink, as I don't have water in my shop.


----------



## racerglen

And Al, after Irene, that would be a good thing !
Tech, that is very nice, everything at hand and ready to go..like it a lot .


----------



## Bertha

Hey Tech, have you ever put a dollop of Murphy's Oil Soap in your spray bottle? I can't remember who shared that tip but I really like the way it lubes the Scary Sharp paper. It seems to help lift the metal out of the grit and you can see little pools of shiny mercury-looking swirly metal in the liquid.


----------



## Maverick44spec

I just saw these Holtey planes after reading an old post by BertFlores58 in a topic by richgreer. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19441 and now I want some like them.










Im not gonna pay the 7000 pound ($11,426.80) price on them though.

I think I'm going to try to make some now. Just have to find out where I can get the hardware for them.


----------



## Bertha

Paris, I didn't see the bottom half of your post, so I'm glad I didn't have to be the bearer of bad news. It's going to be a challenge to find Norris style adjusters at that level of fit and finish. I don't think the metal Holteys are that overpriced for what they are. Like you, though, I'd have a hard time paying that for a wood body.

I'd tell you to ask Philip Marcou but I suspect he's too nice a gentleman to comment on the price.


----------



## saddletramp

Paris, those planes are beyond beatiful but *eleven large*?

Al, here is a couple of photos to drool over. Not as pretty as Paris's planes but a more pedestrian drool.



















I ran into this tool seller at an antique shop in Stillwater, Mn. Unfortunately, he is totally aware of just what he has and exactly what each one is worth. No bargins here but some beautiful planes and tools.


----------



## Bertha

^I can't see them from this computer, Tramp, but I'll look tonight. Holteys don't come cheap and in my opinion, you'd get more plane with a Marcou. I'm admittedly partial to his work, though. The Holteys all come across as a bit sterile to me but they are among the finest planes known to man. No argument there.


----------



## Dcase

Pierce - thats funny comparison picture… I am thinking of making a larger wood plane with the same design on the front.

The Holtey planes are stunning and a work of art and I am fine with just looking at pictures of them online.

This may have been talked about before but what are your guys thoughts on Clifton planes?


----------



## racerglen

Bob, were you able to walk away from that candy store without buying ANYTHING ?


----------



## Maverick44spec

*Paris, those planes are beyond beatiful but eleven large?*

saddletramp, If I somehow ended up owning these (only in my dreams + I would be too afraid of damaging them to ever use them), I would sell them and buy a bunch of Stanleys and Lie Nelsons and put them in a case simular to the one in your picture and still have plenty left over for even more tools!!! 

Holtey planes are beautiful and well crafted but are way too rich for me.

Bertha, Do they have to be norris style adjusters? (I'm new to planes and plane making)


----------



## Bertha

Hey Paris, don't fret! The Norris style adjusters are very nice but you can make a perfectly nice woodbodied plane using nothing more than a small hammer for iron adjustments. All you need is some wood, a good game plan, and a good iron. You can make the iron yourself or buy a commercial variety.










http://www.hocktools.com/PI.htm

The above are available for your plane building pleasure.

Alternatively, you can start with a kit:










http://www.hocktools.com/Kits.htm#KF

They're even available on Amazon.com

There are other blade-makers that are very well respected but Hock is probably a good starting point.


----------



## Bertha

Paris, if you find some money burning a hole in your wallet, look to Philip Marcou. They are of similar handcrafted glory.

http://www.marcouplanes.co.nz/










Goodness gracious, that's a sight.


----------



## Bertha

Holy crap.










Marcou S45.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Thanks for the advice bertha. Very nice planes. I pretty sure I don't have that kind of money burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Bertha

Me either, Paris. But this is the DREAMS thread, after all. That hock kit will set you back $100 on Amazon. Not a bad way to go for your first shopbrewed plane. Beware, though, this plane stuff is very addictive. If you doubt it, ask a random guy who posted above me here


----------



## WayneC

There is nothing random about a plane addition…lol


----------



## Bertha

^very true, Wayne. I need inpatient rehab worse than Linday Lohan and Brittney Spears combined. And although I, too, am a successful female pop singer, at least I was warned before I started the collection. Therein lies the main difference between me and my girls.


----------



## donwilwol

plane addition, what plane addition?


----------



## Bertha

^ 78 planes plus two more planes equals 80 planes. Simple plane addition


----------



## racerglen

I think you have me beat by about two..
I realy must get out more often.. ;-)


----------



## saddletramp

Glen, no, I wasn't able to walk away, my wife had to drag me away!!


----------



## WayneC

Al, are you saying that was you and not lady Gaga at the VMA awards?

I have not counted my planes, I hope it is at least less than 80…. lol


----------



## racerglen

Bob, that's why loggers wear cork boots and saddletramps should be wearing those hi heeled ropping boots !
Dig in and hold on..


----------



## Bertha

^Glen, I'm considering spurs that only roll forward for my redwings. 
Wayne, I fear that me and Lady Gaga might share something in common; and it rhymes with nesticles.


----------



## Dcase

She may have a bit of a butterface but I think Lady GaGa is alright..

I just did a rough count of my planes and I am right in the ball park of 60 total. Out of the 60 there are around 10 or 15 that are junk…

I keep running out of shelf space in my shop. I am going to have to make more shelves or a large plane till. I hate to have them buried where I cant see them.


----------



## dbray45

Sure beats my 12 or 15 planes.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Al, I think I'm already addicted. I bought a stanley spokeshave a while back (my frist plane (or at least plane like depending on your definition of a plane)) and have loved it ever since. Plus, I have drooled over quite a few of th planes above.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm going hunting weekend


----------



## Maverick44spec

happy hunting


----------



## Maverick44spec

Al, I watched one of the videos on hock tools website and now I'm a little confused about their plane kit. I do not see how the blade is attached to the plane. Is the wooded wedge holding it in place? What keeps the blade from moving when you use it if all you have to do is hit the blade or the back of the plane to adjust it? keep in mind, I am really new to planes so you may have to spell it out for me  Thanks

How about this plane.

Anderson smoother
about the size of a stanley #3


----------



## Bertha

^Whew, those are very very nice.

In regards to the Hock kit. The blade rests on the angled block of wood and is held in place by the glued on sides. That little dowel spans the sides, traveling in front of the blade. The wedge travels in between this dowel and the blade, holding it in place. With the wedge firmly set, the blade will be very secure. You can advance the blade by tapping it with a small mallet. You can adjust it laterally in the same fashion. You can retract the blade by tapping on the body of the plane. Look at any "Krenov style" wood plane and it'll make more sense.










In the plane above, the dowel is a brass rod. You get the picture!


----------



## Maverick44spec

Ok, I understand now. Thanks.


----------



## Bertha

You're welcome. It's hard to tell by that picture but the sides (the long slender pieces you see in the kit) are glued onto either side. The joints are difficult to see in the picture above. Easier to see here:


----------



## Dcase

There are a couple of other ways that I have seen to secure the iron in a wood plane. The old Coffin smoothing planes have a wood wedge but no dowel. They are made so the wedge fits with no dowel needed. I have also seen wood planes with a wedge/cap that is held in place by a screw. It is tightened with another screw which puts pressure on the iron.. It would be the same concept as the Stanley #78.

I am really starting to like these wood planes… Anyone have a good source for brass dowels?


----------



## saddletramp

Glen, I may not have had my boots on when she dragged me away but I snuck back later and bought a number 3 and a pair of blacksmiths shears and a hot punch.


----------



## Bertha

Tramp, you're going to get hot punched yourself if your Wife reads LJ

Dan, I've had the most luck on Ebay. It's a pain in the arse but I've never found anything over 1/4 inch at the local stores. Oddly, my ACE carries 1/4 inch brass for like $5 for 3 feet or so.


----------



## jusfine

*"Sure beats my 12 or 15 planes."*

I was starting to count mine, but the calculater began to smoke… 

Marcou and Anderson? You guys are getting into the* NICE* planes now!!

Don, I can't open your "hunting" link…


----------



## Maverick44spec

Thanks for the advice everyone. Dan, If you need some brass dowels and there is not a place around you that has them, You can try onlinemetals.com. They have several sizes and types of brass for decent prices. (about $7 for 3 feet of 1/4" brass) They also have quite a few other types of metal. I have not done business with them yet so I'm not sure how good their service is.


----------



## Bertha

Jusfine, you know that Philip is here, right? 
Speaking of which, where has Philip been?
Has anyone heard from him?


----------



## donwilwol

not a kit, but new:









Here is my hunting link again. http://www.stormvilleairportfleamarket.com/photos.htm


----------



## jusfine

Seriously Don? That looks amazing! Wish I was there… I want to come, but flights cost $3797 for two for this weekend, maybe not a great plan. 

You guys are making me want to build some wooden planes too… nice job!


----------



## WayneC

I hoped to hunt today. There is an antique store in Monterey I like. Unfortunately, I ran out of time and did not get to poke around….

Some photos of what I did see today…


----------



## wingate_52

Rare Stanley plane. No number. Only 12 made. A short No.5. I have 2 I had made previously by cutting the back off a Record Marples, really nice balance and performance but here is the real thing, found on the stand (not for sale) of the Tools and Trades History Society at the Treefest at Westonbirt gloucestershire U.K. last weekend.


----------



## wingate_52

The end is missing, try http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Woodwork%20Planes/P1010861.jpg


----------



## wingate_52

Anyone after a Stanley No.1 copy?
http://www.toolman.co.uk/acatalog/planes.html
Halfway down. A Quangsheng No.1.


----------



## racerglen

Now that looks good, and the price seems reasonable as well..
Wingate do you know anything about their product ?


----------



## dbray45

For those that are looking for brass bar stock and tool steel, I have used these folks:
http://www1.mscdirect.com/cgi/nnsrhm?cm_re=tpnv-_-home-_-home


----------



## Bertha

Wingate, I can't see the pictures from my current computer but I looked at them this morning. In the picture with the short #5, what is that dual-bladed dado-looking monstrosity? That thing is awesome!


----------



## DaddyZ

wingate - that is a nice collection !!!

Don W - would be nice to hit a market like that someday !!!


----------



## wingate_52

The plane marked No,1 is just a home made rabbet plane (type 78 copy). It is what we do over here.


----------



## wingate_52

The small N0.1 plane is made by a chinese company called Quangsheng. The WoodRiver planes are made by them. really nice. A terrific blade and chipbreaker, and cheap.


----------



## Bertha

Was that homemade job for sale? The #1 78-ish rebate?


----------



## Dcase

Wingate the planes in the link you posted look good. Thats a really decent price for a #1 size plane.


----------



## donwilwol

@DaddyZ, these types of shows are all over the north east. I have to resist the temptation to hit them all. I spend way to much money, some of the deals are just to hard to pass up.

@David/All, I want to make a brass plane hammer but can't see buying a 72" piece of brass for $100+ when I can buy a brass jewlers hammer for around $10. I just haven't found anywhere's where I can buy a 2" piece.

@winggate, that looked like a nice tool sale.


----------



## Bertha

DW, you can find smaller pieces on Ebay if you search brass round stock and sort by lowest price 1st. I've never done it, though, because I'm offended by the shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brass-Round-Stock-1-3-4-Dia-x-3-3-4-Lg-/230667178834?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b4d5d352


----------



## racerglen

Don, another thought is wrecking yards, particularly for heavy equipment, bulldozers, tractors and the like.
I know my dad had a number of sizes of brass punches, pounding rods and such that were from derelect equipment.
The other route could be to follow Lee Valley's example with a wooden handle and striking face of wood, but the head inside brass (or copper ?) pipe or square stock. take a look at their plane adjustment hammer, and their brass and wood headed cabbnet makers mallet.


----------



## donwilwol

Al thats what I've found too. I'm not so persistent that I will spent more on the pieces than I can buy the hammer for. Sooner or later I'll stumble onto something that strikes me (no pun intended).

I plan on making a wood mallet, I'll just use that in the mean time.

Glen, I have looked at the Lee Valley hammers. I hadn't thought of the wrecking yards thought. Maybe even asking at some mechanic's shops. Thanks.


----------



## racerglen

MMm 
I meant their idea, (patented ? )your one off replica, like a brass or copper pipe with that wood inside, then fitted to a handle..


----------



## Bertha

DW, you could always make a precision sledgehammer.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOWLER-USA-12-PRECISION-CYLINDER-SQUARE-machinist-tool-/350487690625?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519ab1bd81


----------



## Bertha

Hey, y'all know anything about Brown and Sharp machinists squares? Any good? How about Lufkin? I know SnapOn makes good automotive tools but how about their measuring equipment? Any good?


----------



## donwilwol

Al, when my dad was young he worked in a foundry and made himself a fence post maul, it was solid brass about 8" x 8" x 12" with a I 1/4" pipe handle. I grew up driving fence post with that sucker. You didn't want to miss!

He also had a similar one made out of solid steel, but a little bigger. But nobody in my family could ever swing it, it was just to heavy.


----------



## Bertha

A solid steel fence post maul? That's some country lumberjack stuff right there.


----------



## Dcase

I really love it when I can get shavings like this from a piece of cherry… Makes all that time spent sharpening and tuning all worth it.


----------



## Bertha

Aaaaaaaah, music to the eyes.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, that is one fine shaving!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan - what chip breaker / blade combo you got on that fine tool?


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I have the Pinnacle IBC blade/breaker set in that plane.


----------



## Bertha

Hey, sorry off topic but what are full sets of #45 cutters going for on Fleabay these days? I don't care about the box, etc. There's a couple I'm interested in but I haven't been on in a while.


----------



## donwilwol

ha, I've been looking for a set to Al, a set of just flats goes for about $45-$70, a larger set well over $100.


----------



## RGtools

Dan that is a great shot.


----------



## layne

Wayne C. Thought I should throw a couple of photos of my latest engraved planes on this thread. I noticed an Anderson plane above and I'm kinda flattered that I got a call from Wayne today asking me to collaborate on a plane with him. I specialize in hand engraving planes of all sorts. Maybe one day I'll see one of my planes up here as a dream plane. Here are a few for your perusal. 
Layne Zuelke


----------



## mafe

Beutiful engravings.
Yes they sure qualify for beeing dream planes.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

i'm dreaming already.


----------



## racerglen

Picking up a hammer thought from yesterday..
Don those type of hammers I suggested making would be INFILL hammers !
What a concept ! Infill hammers for planes ?


----------



## dkirtley

Layne-

I know a lot of people would be interested if you show the process of engraving.

They look great!.


----------



## jusfine

Infill hammers for infill planes? I love that concept Glen!

I would be interested in seeing how the engraving is done as well, but do not think I would want it on my planes for some reason… maybe a picture of a horse…


----------



## layne

Ya'll asked for photos of the process. I'll post a few here but I'll definately take more and put them up when I have more time. I'll post them under the Hand Engraved Planes thread as well. It is pretty interesting, very time consuming. Hard on the neck and back. 
The basics consist of applying chinese white or a special wax/tallow mix to the side of the plane and then drawing in the design. I then use a graver to cut in the lines of the scrolls. Imagine a V-Gouge cutting into a chunck of wood only much more precise and under magnification. The graver is pneumatic powered and has a tiny piston in the handle to drive it. We used to use a small hammer and longer graver/chisel to cut in the work but the pneumatic handpiece accomplishes the same thing much more precisely. The hand guides the cut for depth, width and direction.
Cheers,
Layne


----------



## Bertha

These engravings are fantastic. If anyone deserves one, Wayne does. I can't see the pictures but I can't wait!


----------



## DaddyZ

Layne - Nice looking engravings, Those will be cherished for generations to come !!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

beautyfull planes Layne 
they are already dreamplanes …. just the engraving it self most takes hours of work 
and cost a fortune

thank´s for sharing

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

My mentor Paul Hamler had just started engraving the last time I saw him. I think it was a nice break from all his CNC work. The handskills required were far beyond what I expected. You REALLY have to know what you're doing to reach this level of artistry. The guys as good as Layne make it look easy when you watch them. It's like watching a skilled surgeon.


----------



## Dcase

I think the engravings look great. I would love to do some detail carving by hand but I have carpal tunnel in my right hand and its extremely difficult for me to hold a steady hand without having it shake. I see some wood carvers make it look so easy.


----------



## mafe

Wauuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## TechRedneck

Nice engraving, I would have no problem displaying this in the house.


----------



## jusfine

I was wondering about this today while at work, and I think the design on the plane above is very similar to the leatherwork on my saddle…


----------



## layne

I see someone noticed the similarity between the planes and saddlework. Most of my work is inspired by the great London gun engravers from the last century. Western style engraving on horse tack, spurs, revolvers is the direct descendant of the english style scroll engraving. It is all based on parts of the stylized acanthus leaf just as much woodcarving is. The similarities run throughout. 
Aside from an oddball plane or two that I've seen over the years, I think Catharine Kennedy and I are about the only ones doing this sort of work.


----------



## RGtools

Layne,

I used to do quite a bit of jewelry work and every time I see your planes (and Ms. Kennedy's) my jaw drops. Those pneumaticas are awesome. Definitely better than the old school engravers or the risk of putting a Krauss burr into your thumb from a flex shaft. I would love to try this but my mind just breaks every time I consider the differences between silver and iron.

Good work and I will definitely be visiting that blog.


----------



## saddletramp

Well, I just got back from my trip to Montana/Yellowstone/Stillwater, Minnesota and although it was not a tool/rust prospecting expedition I did manage to accumulate a few tools.










After I bought a nice Stanley #3 from a dealer in old tools in Stillwater I found another at an antique shop tha was in pretty good shape except for a broken tote for $10, couldn't pass it up. There is also a 220 frankenplane that is in good shape and should make a good user and a wooden spoke shave and a Millers Falls corner brace and a saw vise and some blacksmithing tools.


----------



## saddletramp

Eeeeeeeerrrrr!!
Photo Bucket chopped my pictures again.

Wish that there was a way to upload photos directly from my computer.


----------



## Dcase

Bob, how are you uploading the photos now? You can upload pictures on here directly from your computer w/ out going through photo bucket. You just click the img button that is right above the text box next to the bold and italic buttons. You shouldn't have to use photo bucket at all.

Nice #3's you got. They both look to be older types. I have been using my #3 a lot lately. Thats a pretty decent looking saw vise too.


----------



## racerglen

O.K. Bob…the last photo..An early version of the jaws of life ?
That looks mean enough to shear half inch plate !


----------



## Bertha

^I can't see the pictures right now Bob, but I will later. I always upload my pictures directly from my computer. Just put them in a folder somewhere, hit the "image" button, change it to "from my computer", and browse to the file location. Presto!


----------



## WayneC

Flickr seems to provide much better image control and linking ability. I have not had any image posting issues with it.


----------



## Bertha

I set my android up for Flickr on Wayne's suggestion. It works really well but I keep forgetting my password.
Hey Wayne, did you see us picking on you about your fancy brush? 
I want one of those fancy brushes!


----------



## saddletramp

Thanks Dan and Al, that works well. Glen, those shears are for cutting red/yellow hot metal.


----------



## Bertha

Heck yeah! Now I can see them from this computer!


----------



## saddletramp

Al, I just posted a couple of random photos from Yellowstone to try it. Seems to work pretty well without all the messing around that you have to go through with photobucket.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, I like making little folders on my computer for each project. When you're inserting photos from the folder, the webpage will return to the last folder you had open. It's pretty convenient. You've probably already heard my gripes about the image interface in general. My cursor seems to bounce all over the place, the field refreshes, and I end up inserting pictures in strange places. Still better than copying from a website, imo.


----------



## WayneC

Been a long time since I have been to yellowstone.

Al, I missed the prodding on the brushes. Are you talking about my LN fan boy brush or one of my antique brushes?


----------



## WayneC

Oh and the bedrock and surform plane arrived yesterday. Surform went straight into the trash. Got caught sneaking the Bedrock in the house… lol


----------



## Bertha

^I definitely meant your LN fanboy brush; if you're holding out on antique brushes (multiple), I'll need to see those! I don't know why, but I like old high quality brushes. I've got some nice vintage horsehair shoeshine brushes that I've been unable to find modern equivalents for. I'd like an older version of those LN fanboy brushes.


----------



## WayneC

Don't knock my fan boy brush till you try it. I will look and see if I have some photos of my old brushes…


----------



## Bertha

It's a handsome brush for a handsome fanboy I have a friend with Rolex golfclub covers and we brutalize him incessantly about it. Hey man, there's no shame in having nice things


----------



## Dcase

Al, I am with you on the projects folders. I have a folder on my desktop titled projects and inside I have many sub folders of all my different projects and tool restorations. I have a folder for planes and also folders for every plane that I restored with before during and afters… I like having all my photos organized and documented.


----------



## jusfine

Don't get me started on my collection of horsehair…

Seriously, I could send whatever amount you want, Al, in fact I could send you one or two with hooves and still breathing. 

Since this is a handplane thread there is one Spiers I have been after for awhile, finally bought it last night…
Should be able to post photos in a week or so when it arrives.










Did you notice this plane had sold…? No it wasn't me.


----------



## mafe

Saddletramp, that was some wonderful buys, now you are ready to rock. And that is a cool sissors for red hot metal!
Randy, I could sit and look at that one for hours, congratulations.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jusfine

Mads, *I wish it was mine*... I just noticed it is no longer for sale! Was priced at $2800.

I did buy a panel plane, but shorter than this one and not quite as nice condition, but not as much money either…


----------



## mafe

Ahhh dam. I just smiled for you.


----------



## jusfine

Thank you Mads, no chance you bought it for my birthday?  *(hoping!!)*


----------



## mafe

The chance is as big as me winning the lottery, since I do not play don't expect too much.
But I would love to bring you that for a birthday!
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## jusfine

*Thank you* Mads, the thought is the most important!

I have no chance of winning either…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Jusfine 
remember to look at the UK site there has been qeit a few Infills this summer 
and have seen a few panelplanes as well


----------



## Bertha

JusFine, if I saw that plane in an antique store for $2800, I'd probably buy it. For some reason, I just can't belly up on Ebay. Even at a high price in the wild, I feel like I've DISCOVERED a hidden gem.


----------



## jusfine

Thanks Dennis, I will check it out.

but Bertha, I feel like I am Chris Columbus when discovering a new listing (to me) on ebay, *I don't care who else saw it first*, I make it my mission to claim it!!

Sometimes I lose too. More than I would like to share.

And I have missed a few good ones because I forgot what day they expired. Its that age thing…


----------



## Bertha

JusFine, I missed a lot of molding planes last night for just that reason. I'm worried that if I bid early, it'll draw attention to it. I try to wait until the last moment, then I forget.


----------



## jusfine

It's that age thing…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

no its the tools saying we ain´t suposed to be there for you ….. :-(


----------



## saddletramp

Hell Al, I leave myself notes as to just what time I have to get on to pop in my bid and then I still miss. Randy, It's that age thing. LOL


----------



## Bertha

I just made a big score. A handful of #45 irons and a nice set of chisels, at least one of which is a butcher. Just paid the the man right now.


----------



## WayneC

Woot. Congrats Al.

I am still kicking myself for not buying a buy it now 45 that had every option available and 3 or 4 boxes of cutters. Was listed at $45 and I was the first person to view it….


----------



## mafe

Hi guys is this not the forum for old lawnmovers? Why do you talk planes here? Who is flying?
Ahhh, it might be a age thing, you guys are really starting to get old…
What am I doing here?
Hmmmm, forgot.
I'll come back when I remember.


----------



## Brit

The more you try to remember, the more you forget and the more you forget, the more you try to remember. Or is it the other way around? I forget now.


----------



## jusfine

Congrats Al!

Wayne, I have never seen a 45 that cheap! I would have grabbed it too.

Lawnmowers, Mads? I have the kind of four hooves…


----------



## WayneC

It was a I need another plane like I need a hole in my head day. I really need to get past stuff like that when I see a really good deal.


----------



## jusfine

I agree.

I just saw a brand new looking Record 73 shoulder plane where the seller stated that he was selling for a friend of his, and it was such a nice plane he would keep it himself, but he already had two shoulder planes.

Love those guys!


----------



## WayneC

When I am out and about I need to keep in mind the value of the planes and buy based on that if I see something good. I passed on a $5 #7 jointer a while back. Need to pick those up and turn them over, trade them or pass them along to a fellow LJ.

I'm trying to buy what I need or to upgrade what I have. I talked myself into a cheap Bedrock 606 to replace my Bailey Type 13 last week. Over time I am trying to get to a set of all Bedrock style planes for use in the shop. I have one small shoulder plane and could use a Large or medium and perhaps a 140. Trying to keep my buying to useable tools and avoid collecting for the sake of collecting.


----------



## mafe

Is this the handplane blog?
Im kind of lost…
Hope you enjoy the weekend guys, just a warm thought from Copenhagen.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Hey Al, I just made a pretty good score too.

Stanley Bailey #5









I just won this about 30 minutes ago for about $9.50 plus shipping. 

It's a little rusty but a good cleaning will probably fix that pretty quick.

I can't wait to get it.


----------



## WayneC

I thinks so Mads….


----------



## Bertha

Good job guys! Wanye, I've never heard of such a thing as a 45 with many cutters for $50. I've lost several autions over $100 for a handful of 45 cutters. This time, I got a handful of straight cutters for less than $50. I also scored a handful of chisels that look pretty fine already. I'm reading that one is a Mathieson.


----------



## dkirtley

They do come along. I paid about that for mine with 3 boxes of cutters. Someday I will get it trained.


----------



## jusfine

I had to laugh tonight when my wife showed me the county paper which had a feature on badgers, then she said "that looks like you when you are going after a plane"...
So here are the original and the modified version. Excuse the ink smear, I think it was on the scanner.










Hope there are no "tree huggers" looking…










*Wow! Look at my claws! That one's not getting away!*

Wait, is she saying I have a wedge shaped head too?


----------



## Dennisgrosen

no its triangled and square at the same plitsecond it slip thrugh your claws

and blue,green and purple coloured not to forget….LOL


----------



## mafe

Laugh Randy - this one is for your wife.


----------



## patron

well i just thought i'd help you guys out

with only
15931 views 10 times favorited 2368 replies

this post is struggling

posted 151 days ago

surely there are more planes in the world

keep looking


----------



## Brit

Nice one Mads and just in case you don't win the auction Randy, just rub on a bit of this where it hurts.


----------



## Bertha

Awesome badger! He looks like a ferret on steroids.
After my 2nd coat of wetsanded daninsh oil on my box, I worked a bit on rehabbing my big skew.

I soaked the iron in PB blaster then hit it with the brass brush. I then flattened the back from 120 to 2000 grit. There was a big void in the center but I got at least 1/4 inch mirror behind the blade. The bevel was a mess, so I struck a new one at 25-degrees on the Tormek. I kept the existing skew angle. I honed it on the powered strop and retouched the back. it's waiting on the body of the plane. I gave it a good scrubbing with beeswax:turpentine then jointed the bottom. It only took a few passes, so the mouth shouldn't have opened up much.


----------



## Bertha

Recreating the proper skew angle was a challenge. First I measured the mouth to the sides with a bevel gauge and made a new primary. It was off. I discovered that the shaft of the iron wasn't parallel to the walls of the iron, so I had to make some adjustments. I even had to put a new surface on my stone because this metal is very hard for some reason. It took about an hour at low speed to get an "almost" complete primary. I then honed it on the power strop and reflattened the back.




























There were rewards at the end, though.


----------



## Brit

Nice work Al. That's a beauty!


----------



## Maverick44spec

Very nice Al, It turned out great.


----------



## jusfine

Mads, that is Grrrrrreat!!!

Excellent job on the photo! I did laugh, so did my wife.

Thanks Andy, will have to get me some of that, too.

Bertha, that's a mighty fine job on sharpening, and a very handsome plane!


----------



## Bertha

Thanks guys! I didn't do much more to the blade than set a hollow 25 and flatten the back. I honed the primary smooth but didn't go eny farther for the moment. Sinsce it's a big fat skew, I set it for a rather heavy cut and rocked about 1/4 inch off of some soft pine with only a few passes. Handling a wide skew is really nice as you can kind of "overskew" it during the stroke, since you have a wide sole. I checked this jointed sole on my Starrett and it's flat as a…well..board. I was going to pass it through my fancy powered jointer but what's the point. This worked much better. I really love this fat little molder.


----------



## RGtools

Minor safety tip on big skew planes. Since you are using your fingers as a guide make sure your hand clears your vise or whatever your are using to hold your work. If your hand stops and the plane keeps going (inertia…darn you) it's rather easy for your finger to get sucked into the cavernous maw that is the mouth on most of these and slice good and deep into a fingertip (yes, I have done this…and it sucks).


----------



## Bertha

In fact RG, I have a bandaid on my thumb thumb as I type. That's just from retrieving it from the till. the blade is bevel down, so it always exposes that sharp little tip at the edges. to make matters worse, my blades a little wide for the plane. I'll have to bring it down a bit but I was sick of fooling with it for one day. It took me three full grinds to get the bevel right.


----------



## mafe

Ok time to scream!
Just fell over this guy:
http://www.sydnassloot.com/bbuckner/planes.htm
Take a tour on his pages please.










This is what we are talking about.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

niice plane Bertha 

David I gess it will come slowly …. we need to have time to enjoy them …. 

Dennis


----------



## WayneC

Those are really nice Mads…


----------



## jusfine

Wow, Mads, they look great! Maybe he has nothing else to do but make planes…  I wish I could do it.


----------



## mafe

Me too!
Perhaps one day I will give it a go.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

I think the only thing stopping you Mads is your not going out in to the shop and making one. I saw this guy in the UK who was making infil planes in his garden shed using hand tools…


----------



## mafe

Also the fact I have no idea how to get the right steel and how to solder / weld / pin the stuff together…
So I guess I need to find a talented metal guy to ask advice before I take that road…
I acually have a little metal lathe and mill so the road is really open.
Hmmmmmm
One day Wayne, one day!!!
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

I could try to goad you into it….

"I hear Chris Schwarz says you cannot do it" …....lol

I am sure you will tackle it when the time is right.


----------



## Bertha

I think we're all headed in that direction. Paul Hamler has several shopbuilt cncs and none of them are for wood. Once I stumble upon an appropriate metal supplier, I'm going to start assembling the tools. It'll be a lifelong pursuit, but that's kind of how it should be. I love those shoulders posted above. Don't left JusFine see them!

I was happy that my dry wood swelled up with the danish oil. Swelled up over some aggressive application to the point that the dado walls were a little plumped and the sliding door sides were a little too long. I cleaned up the lid grooves with the 1/8 " sash after finishing and took the 65 1/2 over the drawer sides. Now it fits like a glove. I may quickly wash both surfaces to match them up. I know this isn't a handplane, but a lot of handplanes and chisels went into this. I rehabbed a wooden skew molding plane while I was waiting. While I'm waiting the 72h for the oil to dry before wax (that's all I'm doing; no poly), I'll probably electrolyze a nice disston rip saw.

Here's my little box, still damp. The newly planed surfaces are garish! It's sitting on a reclaimed barnwood stool.










Very slick drawer/lid mechanism now.










The wetsanded dark walnut tinted Danish oil pore filled the sapwood at top more than I wanted it to but it gives it a bit of a rustic look that I was going for. This box if for a guy who has a cabin in the woods. I suspect it'll end up there to hold some keys or such.


----------



## WayneC

Nice looking little box.


----------



## jusfine

Thanks alot Al… 

I already emailed him with an order… lol!


----------



## mafe

Sweet Al.


----------



## donwilwol

Well, I went away for a couple of day, got behind on the hand plane of your dreams thread and came home to no power and trees down everywhere. We had to drive 20 miles out of our way to find a way home.

See Al fixin a skew plane, nice job on the box to Al

Mads, thats some site.

Weekend finds. Scored big at one spot. $50 for a pile of planes. Some all wood, some transitions, some stanleys, some just parts. All need some work When I made the deal I didn't see a Millers Falls #10 under the pile. Rusted but restorable.










More pictures when the power comes back on.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Very nice score. Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Bertha

Major score. I'm switching to the molders for a while.


----------



## WayneC

There is a pile of possibility. There should be some nice restoration candidates. The pipe clamps are always a nice addition as well.


----------



## jusfine

Looks like fun Wayne!


----------



## Bertha

I found a frog I'd been looking for last night.










This picture is making me think: Have any of you guys sealed your driveway before? When's the best time of year, the best spreading tool, and the best brand?

Sorry off topic.


----------



## jusfine

That looks like a toad… does it have 409 cast into the bottom?

My driveway is gravel, have never sealed it.


----------



## Bertha

Gravel? You're country, Justfine. I like that about you. They sell all this tarry goodness at Lowes. The previous owner had tubs of it in the shed. Why they wanted blacktop, I'm not sure, but I'm kind of comitted now.


----------



## donwilwol

Gravel here to Al. Something called surepack. I think its just a name so you'll pay more $ for gravel. Do they make a tar spreading Stanley plane?

Got more trees to clear off my lawn. At least its not my roof. Might get a few boards out of one or two of the maples.


----------



## Bertha

I'm getting pretty serious about buying the little Woodmizer LT10. I got the brochure in the mail last week and I'm working on the missus. It really makes a lot of sense. I've got a really long driveway and a carport next to my shop where I could keep it. It actually folds up pretty small. The LT10 starts at around $3k but they get you on the accessories. I figure $4k could get me pretty well set up. I wish I had an extra $50,000 lying around. I'd get one on a trailer and build a shed for it


----------



## jusfine

If you build the shed, the trailer will come…


----------



## racerglen

AL….MISSUS…Have we missed something


> ?


?


> ?


???/
Oh ..congratulations !
And she shoots too…Just don't be checking those targets 'till after the clip's empty bud !


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Racer, but no…still fiance…I suppose I'm not allowed to use missus yet Mrs. Miss. Ms. 
At least I didn't say Mrssis. This is all too confusing for a first-time-engaged country boy.


----------



## racerglen

P.S.
Picked up a numer 70 box scraper Thusday..along with a 9 series non ratcheting brace..
The scrapers great..just like a 40 for ripping stuff off to the point you can use as smoother, or even finer stuff, depending on how you set it..it's..it's..it's… like a bisexual spokeshave …......push me pull you..

(I'm leaving now…. ;-} )


----------



## mafe

LJ commet of the year!

*'like a bisexual spokeshave'*.


----------



## racerglen

HEY !
Aren't you supposed to be sleeping, or reading at this hour ??
I''m waiting on another book review or some brass n' shiny thing that will improve the world !

;-}


----------



## WayneC

He is supposed to be making an infill plane…. That or composing poetry.


----------



## Bertha

Agree about comment of the year. Mads doesn't sleep, y'all know that.


----------



## mafe

How can I sleep with you arround?
I laugh all the time.









Today I went fishing…

Goodnight!


----------



## donwilwol

I tried making fishing lures a couple of times. I could never get them to work right. I decided making fishing tackle wasn't for me.


----------



## mafe

This one is not for fishing.
It is app eight inches long.
It will become a Japanese tool…
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## racerglen

Oh Oh..
He's lurking in the shallows again..an eight inch long Japanese fish tool…?
Or is that the shadows.. hhhmmm..scriber, awl…, ink line holder..?
He is the Devil we know and love..just keep him away from the French polish..


----------



## Bertha

Speaking of French polish. We're all here. Can we provide a permanent length within this thread that addresses French Polishing? One that's historically accurate? There should be 1) the old fashioned method and 2) the modern take on the old fashioned method. If anyone knows a quick and dirty recipe, I'd like to see it.


----------



## RGtools

I am betting ink line tool.


----------



## donwilwol

Lights are back on, Here's a better shot of the weekends finds









A few planes to get back to working order.

Mads, why a fish? Is it a Japanese thing or a Mads thing?


----------



## RGtools

You have got your work cut out for you Don.


----------



## WayneC

Wow Don. All of that for $50? You will be restoring until Christmas.


----------



## Bertha

I just won a very weird plane on Ebay. I couldn't resist. Everyone else could, apparently, because I was the only one that wanted it


----------



## Maverick44spec

Ok, I'll bite. What is it?

Looks cool.


----------



## WayneC

It is very cool. Not seen one before.


----------



## Bertha

I have no clue what it is. That's why I bought it!


----------



## WayneC

Looks like some type of grooving plane that would run in a miter sled.


----------



## Bertha

I was thinking you could hold a drawer side in a vise and run the plane over the work bench, making a drawer dado?


----------



## Bertha

You could also groove using a shooting board, I would think.


----------



## WayneC

I was thinking something like a #51/52 and yes, shooting board, not miter sled. It is too early this morning.


----------



## Bertha

I was intrigued by it. It was worth $40 just to get my hands on. Plus, y'all will get to enjoy watching me figure it out in pictures. I started an old Disston in the shock tank last night. I'm also working on a shortie dovetail chisel. My walnut box should be finished tonight.


----------



## WayneC

You have been pretty busy. I roughed out a spoon over the weekend. Other than that did not get much done. See the Doc tomorrow. Hoping I am cleared to drive and can bear weight on the leg.


----------



## saddletramp

Wayne, Hope that your visit to the doctor goes well and that you are soon back at it.


----------



## donwilwol

good luck Wayne.


----------



## mafe

Wauuu Al, I love it - what ever it is.









Yes ink line.
The fish because I like fish and think the Japanese are closely connected to fish in their arts.


----------



## mafe

I have postet this on my sharpening blog, but thought I had to share it here also:

Hi guys'n girls,
Just wanted to share these mails with you:

*I wrote DMT and asked:*
Hi, 
I have several sets of Japanese chisels and planes, I was thinking of using your Duro Sharp diamond plates for sharpening, is there any problem in this? Some say the plates will clug up and get worn fast due to the fact of the harder steel on the Japanese tools… 
Best thoughts, Mads

*And got this wonderful cool answer:* 
Hello,
This stone is good on any metal. DMT stones can be cleaned aggressively with scouring powder and a stiff nylon brush and they do not hollow out or groove. If you have any questions, please contact me at the number or e-mail below. Have a great day!
Giving you the edge,
Kristina Byron

This is what I call confident in your product!

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

wrong forum but heavy disston rehab in the works.


----------



## gfadvm

Shouldn't this be in "Handtools" rather than "Power Tool" Forum????


----------



## RGtools

This predates the hand tool forum.


----------



## Maverick44spec

*Shouldn't this be in "Handtools" rather than "Power Tool" Forum????*

Shhhhhhhh, You weren't suppose to notice.


----------



## saddletramp

This thread has acquired a life of it's own and therefore goes and does as it will without our guidance, imput or control.


----------



## Brit

...and just to prove it, here's a picture of a cauliflower.


----------



## donwilwol

cauliflower, one of the few veggies I just can not eat.


----------



## saddletramp

I'm with you on that one Don. Cauliflower, lima beans and kidney beans all taste soooo bad that they really should be poisonous (maybe they are).


----------



## racerglen

MMmm..My wife makes a killer casarole using the caulliflower, cheddar cheeze, hamburger and potatoes..to which I add more katsup than she uses..
sort of a variation on shepards pie..
You'd never realy notice the white thing in it ;-)


----------



## Brit

Very true Glen. You can't beat a good caserole for disguising the taste of vegetables you don't like.


----------



## Bertha

^case in point, zucchini casserole.


----------



## racerglen

With hot sauce ?


----------



## donwilwol

now back to the show.


















First restore from here.
More photo's in the project.


----------



## saddletramp

Glen, that recipe might well disguise the taste of the cauliflower but there is aboluutely nothing that could disguise the revoltingly disgusting taste of lima beans and kidney beans!!


----------



## saddletramp

Don, nice save on the plane, it looks incredable.


----------



## racerglen

Beans, beans the magical fruit..
nuff o'that..

Don that's a great piece ! Gotta love the shavings !


----------



## Bertha

Don, that woodbody is incredible.


----------



## DaddyZ

Don - That is an awsome haul of planes you found this last weekend !!!!!


----------



## donwilwol

next wood body in progress. I can not figure out what kind of wood this is. Also I took the Millers Falls #10 out of the soup yesterday. I'm going to have to sand blast and repaint. Blade is pretty pitted too. Its going to need some work, but I think I can bring it back.


----------



## RGtools

I am going to suggest that your build a very large plane cabinet whit these bad boys soon…I have this unexplained feeling you are going to need it.


----------



## mafe

Don that is a really nice restore, still so full of life.
I prefare my cauliflower raw in a nice salad, then it is like candy.
Al, do not remind me of the saws it is my Achiles these days, not enough days where I am top of the hill, but do not doubt 'I'll be back'!
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## Maverick44spec

That woodbody looks great Don. I can't wait to see how the second one looks when you are done.


----------



## Bertha

Don, I'm going full on with my molding plane collection. Starting now. I'm going to try to find them mostly in the wild but I'll start hitting Fleabay as well. I want a wall of those suckers. I'm not too interested in the fancy profile molders. I like the rebates and dados with the nickers. I'm not up to paying $40 each plus shipping on Fleabay but I'm working toward it.

Is there any rule that we cant make these ourselves? All it is is a deep mortise, a kerf, and a chip escapement, right? We already know how to make irons? Do I smell a challenge?


----------



## dbray45

Al - If I had the time I would make my own set. This way you have exactly the profiles you need and if you need a different one, you know how to make it.


----------



## Bertha

I may just try it. I want to make a 1/2 inch dado molder with a nicker on both sides. That would be one nice plane to have in the arsenal. Skew would be even better.


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, Don and the gang, can you recommend a nice set of saw files for me. I want a versatile set that goes from small to large. I've already got a handsome saw set. I'm willing to pay a decent price for the files. Thanks!


----------



## dbray45

Lee Valley has files. They are just triangle files of different sizes except the Japan style of blade, those are diamond shaped. THe large timber saws use round and flat files.

The worn files can be heated to take the hardenness out, reshape them to make a plane files and reharden.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks David.










http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=32955&cat=1,43072,43086

Is this the one I want?


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I have been looking at the molding planes as I see them. I think I'm going to try to find a box full somewhere's were I can get a deal if I spring for the whole load. I'm like you, I don't want to pay $25-40 each. I typically buy what is available and not worry to much about looking for one particular thing. I did that on my larger bench planes and wound up paying more than i needed to because I got inpatient.

I haven't had to buy a saw file yet. I've got a few from the piles of junk I've sorted through.


----------



## Brit

The thing to remember with saw files Al is that you aren't buying a set of files for life. They are consumables. When you consider a traingular file, you have three edges. Each edge will probably only be good for 2 sharpenings of a back saw and maybe one sharpening of a hand saw depending on how bad the saw is to start with. The next time you come to use the file, you will need to use one of the other two edges. So after you've used the file a few times, you throw it away and buy another one.

It is important to use the right file to sharpen a given saw. You can determine which file(s) you need to buy by looking at this table.


----------



## dbray45

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=43089&cat=1,43072

This was the page along with Andy's entry

I generally buy three or four at a time for the saws that I have, as they wear out, I replace them. I use the worn files to rough sharpen or repoint an old saw that I had to joint the teeth down. Use the new one for the final sharpening. This way they last a lot longer.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks guys, the saws in the drink. I think I've got the apropriate files. I just need a tutorial on sharpening and setting. I've sill got eseveral days on the elecrolysis, cleaning, and nandle gluing. I htink I'm going to use the existig handle and just glue it up good.


----------



## dbray45

http://www.vintagesaws.com/library/primer/sharp.html


----------



## Brit

I concur with David. Vintage saws has the best introduction to saw filing on the net. Spend an evening reading it and you'll be good. One other blog you should visit is The Saw Blog. Loads of good info on there and you'll love Matt's sense of humour. Have a click through the categories on the righthand side.


----------



## Bertha

OK, I'll first let my blade soak a few days while I clean up the handle. Once it's clean and reassembled I'll hit up the sharpening sites.


----------



## WayneC

Doctors report. Able to drive in two weeks. Another 7 on crutches…


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Wayne, is that good news or bad news. Better than anticipated or worse.


----------



## WayneC

The end is in sight. I was hoping to be able to drive starting today. Bones are still healing.


----------



## RGtools

Good to hear you are on the mend my friend.

Can't wait to see you up and working.


----------



## Bertha

My saw's still in the drink.










I added a new tool to my till: a little brad hammer that I like. I'll add scrapers and some other stuff soon.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks RG.

Yup Al, that hammer belongs there….


----------



## mafe

Congrat Wayne, that IS good news.
Al, yes a right place for that sweet mallet.


----------



## Bertha

Ran across these just now:

http://www.infill-planes.com/category/infill-plane-makers/modern/

http://www.infill-planes.com/category/infill-plane-makers/modern/page/2/

Some memorable stuff within.

Bill Carter









Bit of Holtey









King and Company









Moseley and son










Robert Towell


----------



## Manitario

so, I figured I needed to have some actual handplanes in order to comment on this impressive and expansive topic. So, here's my recent (and first!) purchases after a lot of elbow grease and sandpaper:


















First is a Miller Falls #900, second is Stanley Bailey #4 type 12. Overall I prefer the Stanley; the MF frog doesn't sit in a groove like the Stanley's does which makes it awkward to adjust. 
Trying to involve my wife in my handplane obsession, so that she doesn't raise her eyebrows at my purchases:


----------



## Bertha

Holy Moly, look at the shaving your better half put out! She looks proud, as she should be. She looks like a very nice lady with good taste in spectacles. 
Now, on to the planes. I'm glad you like the Stanley better b/c I might insult your MF. The MFs look "airy" to me. There seem to be gaps around and I hate the faceted tote. Having said that, you've done a spectacular job with that plane. That thick shaving curling about is pornography equivalent for me. Now that Stanley, Doctor; that is friggin proper. Superbly finished, the iron of my preference, and kicking out a wispy shave. Wow. This is the most impressive sequence of photos I've seen in some time. I feel like I'm in the shop, enjoying it with you.


----------



## mafe

http://www.endesignswoodplans.com/prod041511.htm


----------



## Manitario

thanks Al! This plane collecting is addictive, I have another Stanley #4 on the way and a #7 that just arrived. From a collecting perspective, I like some of the older MF, but functionally, I'm going to stick with Stanley, after working with the #4 it is easy to see why Stanley was at the top of the hand plane market for so many years.


----------



## Bertha

You're screwed when you get that #7. It'll be over after the first pass


----------



## Bertha

Mads, you forgot to pull the drawers out of my plane till for the picture! I wanted everyone to see all those infills I'd stuffed down there


----------



## donwilwol

Rob, you're on your way. Nice job on those first 2. You'' find the single number Millers Falls are like the Stanleys (ex: like the MF #10 is like the #4 1/2). I have 2 of them now and I like them. I can't say I like them more than the Stanley, but its about even. The ones like the 900 you have are ok, they just take a little more tuning, kind of like the handyman series.

Stay clear of the bedrocks…..now there is a series…....

Good idea with the wife, although I don't share my tools with mine, just the antiquing.

Mads, I'm going to need one of those pretty soon. How are you getting mine here?

Al, I see you've headed down the "saw" path along with the molding planes.


----------



## donwilwol

not sure I'll keep going with this one. I might just leave it as a looker. It needs to have the mouth shortened and an original blade put back on it. Its a Sargent 3411.










What would you do? I've got another 3411 and a similar Stanley yet to go.


----------



## donwilwol

although I should have mentioned, it does actually work, just not real well.


----------



## WayneC

Well done Rob. They are looking good. Be on the lookout for a 4 1/2 and a 5 1/2. As Don said, watch out for the Bedrocks…. you will be hooked.


----------



## Bertha

I just got some straight irons for my #45.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice. They look to be in good condition.


----------



## jusfine

Mads, that cabinet looks* EXACTLY like mine *(will someday)! Beautiful!

Working on my plane storage/display, but this weekend we are off to the only horse event of they year where we show our colts and are judged against other breeders. I could stay home and buy an extra infill or two for what this costs.

Not complaining, just talking out loud… hmmmmm.


----------



## Bertha

good luck at the dogshow for horses, Justfine!
Wayne, they're in exceptionally good condition. I got to thinking a while back…why do I want to pay over $100 for some rounds and hollows that I'll never use. Do you use rounds and hollows? I held out until I found the best straight bits I could find. Now I'm on the hunt for some beading irons.


----------



## DaddyZ

Mads - that cabinet is awesome !!

Funny I don't remember you coming over to look at it


----------



## WayneC

I'm not using my 45 much. More of a toy to play around with.


----------



## Bertha

I agree, Wayne. It's a really fun plane to use but you've got to set it up, etc. It's a plane reserved for people who like fussing with planes. I'll use mine a lot more now that I have a lot of cutters.


----------



## donwilwol

i got side tracked, but need the same set of cutters you just bought Al. I only have the short rods as well, I'd like to find a long set.


----------



## RGtools

Are there any good wooden plows that don't cost a grand out there? My stanley 50 drives me insane for 2 reasons. 1 the shavings jam into my hand and 2 the thing is hard to grip giving me a major cramp after long sessions.

The veritas looks like it would solve 2 but not 1.


----------



## Bertha

RG, ask Wayne about the Record. 44 maybe? I forget. 
OH, I missed the "wooden" part; nevermind
Anyway, I've got my own issues today. 
This came in:









































































Very curious. It's a quite heavy rough casting. Everything is cast, even the tote. It's heavy and about the size of a #5 or 6 but the sole is at least 1/4 inch thick. It's been well used, you can tell. The iron is faceted, like it had a weird sharpening attempt. Not a marking to be found.

I'm curious about this thing so any and all comments are welcome..


----------



## WayneC

It's a handsome devil. Not seen one like it before….


----------



## dkirtley

RGtools:

For what it is worth, don't count on the little Japanese wooden version that japan woodworker sells. I have not come to an understanding with mine as of yet and it is very hard on the hands.










It cuts nice but has no depth stop and I have not yet figured out how to hold where it doesn't hurt my hands. I might end up using the irons and making a new plane for it.


----------



## RGtools

^ has not intrigued me once. But I appreciate the advice.


----------



## WayneC

I'm distracted… Been looking at this…










http://www.northbayforge.com/adz.htm#maintarget


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, I'm more admiring how affordable some of the irons are!


----------



## WayneC

He makes some nice stuff… Thinking about getting some of his bent carving knives.


----------



## Bertha

Interesting WV retail experience yesterday. As you probably know, I've been having a very hard time obtaining lumber in this lumber-rich region of the country (?). There's a large Mom and Pop type ACE-equivalent somewhat nearby who claims to stock lumber. It's not open on the weekends and I've been trying to get there for over a year now (job and all). I managed to make it there yesterday and found them to be going out of business.

No one's particularly interested in helping me about lumber, I was told to "probably talk to Smit". I asked if a man could go wandering around round back and they told me yes. I went around back and found a huge lumber silo, massive mill, the works. There were stalls as high as the eye could see, mostly picked over or molding. I couldn't find Smit but I found another interesting chap. I asked what they had. They had some fine maple, tons of the best red oak I've ever seen, some planks 2 feet wide or more. No walnut, no hickory, no cherry, all gone. I asked about the price on some redwood and he said, "oh, lots, probably $10 a foot". I asked about the $/bf on the maple. "I don't know".

It was all very curious, but it's what I usually encounter when looking for lumber. There are CL finds but are always in the 100's of bf and quite far. Sorry to vent, but your my only friends in this World that can even remotely relate.


----------



## RGtools

I can totally relate. I am in lumber rich Oregon: Walnut, White Oak, Black oak, Madrone, Yew, Redwood, Fir, Pine all grow and are harvested here. But do you think I can find a decent place to buy lumber from. Even the independent owners of mills tend to be useless. There is one place that sells a good variety of quality hardwoods, but they only sell S3S which is not the best purchase for me since I can mill my own lumber flat and square (and happen to enjoy it).

I did manage to acquire myself about 500 bdft of black walnut most of it was rough sawn pretty thin (ie the note about useless mills), or stored improperly and cracked, but it should carry me through for a little while….once I am through that though I am on the hunt again.


----------



## WayneC

That is strange. It is fairly abundent here in Northern CA. I know of quite a few places I can go for a wide selection of lumber.


----------



## RGtools

I am thinking I may just have to make a trip.

I am pretty far south myself (applegate valley). Any places you can recommend that sell rough sawn hardwood?


----------



## jusfine

Not sure about your geography down there Al, except I do know where Kentucky, Tennessee and Alabama are located…

Are you very far from Nashville? Just south of Nashville is Summers Lumber.

Great place, all grades and species of hardwoods, some figured material, very nice people to deal with (they treated this Canadian very well).

Off to the show, have a great weekend!


----------



## mafe

Wayne that is some wonderful tools! Full of charm.

Lumber!!! I have to find it in the streets, all I can buy in Copenhagen is twisted pine worst quality…
But I try now to investigate, it must be possible.

Best thoughts and nice weekend guys,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

Thanks for the replies, guys. I'm glad you can relate (also sad). I hear wonderful stories of massive mills but they all seem to be about an hour away and it's a gamble. You almost have to know someone here in WV to do just about anything. You've got to have a "I've got a guy…" "IN", if you will. If I drive the two hours at 13mpg, I don't want to pay $10/bf; I can order online for awful prices. It's just frustrating, you know? I've got at least 100 black walnut trees on my own property.


----------



## mafe

And Al, I still cant figure out that plane!
;-)


----------



## Bertha

Mads, for you, I'll put an edge on it and take it for a spin today. Let's call it an adventure for the gang here. In fact, I'm off…and I'll prove it in a few minutes here.


----------



## dkirtley

You know Al, I would almost bet that it is some kind of weatherstripping plane.


----------



## Bertha

Here's the beast:









I think David's right that it's some kind of weatherstripping plane, home-baked, for some very specific purpose. I plan to repurpose it, with y'all's help.

Bedded at 45-degrees with a fat iron. (No, I didn't need a calculator for that I need a small dry erase board)










The iron has suffered a bit and I can't imagine it was cutting well when retired. The irons weirdly faceted at 37.5 degrees










Here's what's going on at the mouth.










Here's what I'm thinking of doing, a shooting board kind of setup. Perhaps I'll build a shooting board with the dimensions so that I can fashion the iron to do my bidding.










This is just my general jack board but you get the picture.










Don't know what it is. Don't know what I'll do with it. But I like it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Bertha you just have to be patient ….. LOL
I still ain´t have the right answer to this plane after nearly a year in my toolbox 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/22244

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol

A few task from yesterday. I'll bog more but have to get to the shop.
Finished the #10









In case you missed it this was the before.









And took care of some trees downed from the storm.









When I get my trusty mill back from my son, I see some lumber in my future, along with some chisel handles


----------



## Bertha

I see tons of chisel handles there. I wish I had bought a proper tractor like you did, instead of my wimpy one. Although lumber's scare here in WV, tractors on CL sure aren't. I may have to bite the bullet. I'll try to pitch the total package to the fiance': 1) JD gator, 2) JD tractor, 3) atv pull-behind DR hog, and 4) Woodmizer.

Wish me luck, lol.


----------



## WayneC

I need to move to a place with some land. Getting so crowded in the burbs…


----------



## Manitario

Al, the trick is buying those things as gifts for your fiance' and then just "borrowing" them from time to time. Oh yeah, and look surprised if she doesn't seem to like the gifts…


----------



## WayneC

I tried that. Once….. lol


----------



## mafe

Wouuuuu what a lot of chisel handles!
Rob, I almost could not stop laughing after reading your trick!
A sunny day in Copenhagen,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I had a kabota backhoe when I did construction. That thing took more abuse! When I bought this one last winter, the deals they had din't make sense to buy used. When I built my shop, it extended my drive to the point that this 50+ year old body couldn't shovel it anymore. This works like a charm.

I like the mill, but its not as much fun as it used to be, (see note about 50+ year old body). I'd love to get a bandsaw mill, and still may, I just have a bit of a space issue for something that substantial.

Rob, after 30+ years of marriage, my wife has figured out the best way to get a gift she really likes is to buy it, and she tells me what I bought her. Win-Win.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, the blade on your plane has the exact same profile as a plane used for raising panels. I understand its much smaller, but thought it may lead to something else. Maybe its for raising panels on miniature doll houses. LOL.


----------



## Bertha

This is a nice distraction from some work related stuff I've been reading. Wayne, having some land has been a dream of mine my whole life (log cabin too). I wanted my neighbors at least an acre away in all directions. I live in a "holler" and most of my neighbors have lived here for decades. When the new "city boy" moved into the log home, Lowe's delivered all the best John Deere stuff they had. Looking back on it now, my neighbors with Gravelys and Kubotas must have had a nice chuckle. I should have hit up CL for a Kubota with all the trimmings or a vintage Gravely that I could set off & meet on the other side of the property, lol. I made a lot of very expensive mistakes when I first moved to the country. I wish I'd met y'all first.

I'm thinking:




































That would be a nice Christmas!


----------



## donwilwol

If you're gonna get the tractor make the hog a 3 point hitch set up.


----------



## Bertha

penance for posting a tractor on a handplane thread. Spiers.










However, all this equipment is to process logs that handplanes will ultimately touch.
Tractors are so awfully expensive that I doubt I'll get a real one any time soon.
For city folk, new tractors cost about the same as a large mill.
For the cost of a small tractor, you can buy several of those mills I pictured above.
They're expensive.


----------



## WayneC

Yes, but your a rich country gentleman….


----------



## Bertha

I do alright, Wayne; it's the fiance' who's a compulsive saver. She handles the books, so according to her, I'm always broke.


----------



## donwilwol

Yea Al, but they have the buy now, pay for a really long time deals. Add no interest and its a no brainer.


----------



## Bertha

It's true, I've seen apr's less than 1% on a lot of these things I want for 36 months or more. With the economy the way it is, I'd tend to preserve my cash and finance my toys. My fiiance' sees it differently.


----------



## RGtools

Love my tractor. I think of it as a land plane (when I use the box scraper)


----------



## Manitario

better to spend your money on something you enjoy than let the bankers spend your money on something they enjoy…


----------



## WayneC




----------



## WayneC

Someone was looking for a plow plane….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plow-Plough-Plane-1800s-Superb-Macassar-Ebony-Ivory-Tips-Very-Rare-Unmarked-/230670995431?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b5100fe7


----------



## Bertha

^I like that, Wayne "very rare…yet unmarked". I'm going to have to start using that!


----------



## Bertha

Very rare unmarked dogwood handsaw file:










$3200 reserve not met


----------



## Maverick44spec

How do you know it's rare and not something one of us LJs made?


----------



## RGtools

Rob, the tractor is paid for. I try not to finance anything.

Al, the rare part is correct. (just don't make any more) LOL


----------



## dbray45

Al,

Before you go out and buy all the toys, check your deed to make sure you have lumber rights. There are a lot of places that you my buy the property but the lumber and mineral rights are retained by others. Ohio, PA, and WV have done this a lot over the last 100 years. It you do, plant the poplar saplings now, in 10 years you can havest.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Al, is that dogwood handsaw file for sale? I will pay you $100,000 for it (in payments of $0.01 per year for the next 10000000 years)


----------



## mafe

You guys are wonderful !!!

I loved that tractor video!

Sweet file Al, sorry I missed the bid.

RG, you should make a video.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe




----------



## Bertha

David, mineral rights is the first thing you check here in WV, coal country and all. I had prepared a whole list of common trickery with my lawyer before purchase. I own everything but the drainage ditch, which is a funny story (below). They tried to sneak a no-pre-payment clause into my mortgage but I caught them. They also tried to play some old school trickery with my plat map and deed. The deed said, "near an old walnut stump" and similar verbage. I told them, "let's go look at this hickory stump, then, and assign a GPS coordinate to it". I was an a$$hole. Here's another example.

The area wanted to re-do some old drainage pipes and wanted me to sign on the dotted line. I refused until my attorney could look at it. I was tha last holdout in the area before I finally gave away a chunk of my property for the handsome sum of $1. After all the bickering, it was a 2 foot by 2 foot section of the creek bed. I'm sure they made all my neighbors well aware of my reluctance and delay tactics. Oh well.

I'm sorry to inform y'all, however, that a European bidder purchased my rare dogwood $5 nicholson file holder handle for the handsome sum of 99 blocks of 1 oz. Scottsdale 99.99999 stackable buillion. Sorry


----------



## Manitario

that's interesting that they'd allow deeds to be so non-specific as "near an old walnut stump". Almost as bad as saying that the property ends "near the raccoon with the white paw". Before my wife purchased her land up here the owner had to get it surveyed. Good on you for insisting that the deed have a bit more accuracy to it, the last thing you want is a territorial dispute with your WV neighbours.


----------



## Bertha

I've already got a elderly neighbor who moves the property stakes at night. lol. I got GPS beacons on the pre-sale survey, so she's out of luck if it comes to that. Oh, and a felon, I'm told.


----------



## dbray45

Being originally for Ohio, I am aware of these tactics. Our neighbor put his fence 3 feet on our property. Doesn't matter much you say, when its 1500 feet long, its a whole lot of property (he moved the stone that was identified as the marker). Found out when my father measured from the other identified markers and a benchmark on a bridge not far away.

Easements, mineral, and lumber rights are serious business in this part of the world. I worked with a person who's family owns the mineral rights to their property - about 300+ acres. Underground, there is a serious coal vein that runs the length of the property and is worth millions. In AZ and west you get some of the same things with gold and silver mines.


----------



## Bertha

Here's another good story about my house. The builder in 2007 liked the look of a steep drop off from the front yard to the creek below. He also liked the wooded area to the size of the house. He knocked some trees back and pushed the side forest back a abit and installed a massive retaining wall. I'm told 6 feet thick riddled with 1 inch rebar.

Anyhoo, the retaining wall caught all the drainage and obliterated the retaining wall, almost hit the home. He then pushed the tree line back several acres and dug a massive trench that led to a new manhole connected to the city sewer. He took the retaining wall to build up the front yard and all the soil from the trench to build it up level with the home (about an acre's worth). You can still see the cattle gate down below that used to be the main drive.

My holler neighbors said it was like nothing you'd ever seen. They had massive earth movers on tracks that were just swatting down 3 foot thick trees like they were dandelions. If you walk about 20 feet back into the new forest line, the evidence of destruction is incredible. Massive trees stacked 20 feet high in some places, just rotting away, filled with little creatures. I cut out some access points for the deer and plotted some areas with clover.

Off to the left is where the forest line used to be.










All this was wood (and now my front yard)










That's a job that I'm sure glad was someone elses!

It's amazing what you find out there some days:


----------



## DaddyZ

and here I thought your dog was a small one !!!


----------



## Bertha

No DaddyZ, that's one of my neighbors walking his dog. They cut through my yard on occasion and stop for a chat. Well, not a chat so much as some awkward stares.


----------



## dbray45

Just proves the point that a lot of folks in WV still go without shoes


----------



## dbray45

Al -

You have a beautiful place


----------



## Bertha

LOL, thanks David! It was a lucky find and bizarrely good timing for us. It was put on the market literally while my fiance was in the air, flying to scout out houses where we were planning to move. It was built by a retired high-up coal miner type who was quite long in the tooth. It was big and timberframed with lots of property but it had a lot of "country charm" on in interior, if you get my drift. Carpet and linoleum in a log home (sin against humanity), trinkets literally everywhere. Literally thousands of feet of wallpaper with sheep and cows on them, questionable fixtures, low-end appliances, it was a mess. I'm just about done with the inside and I turned the shed into a shop but I'm still working on the property. I don't have earth moving equipment which is really required for my plans. I can't bear the price or the appearance of a fence.

Despite my best attempts, I can't get the yard to play along. I've dethatched, core aerated, reseeded, fertilized, etc. but I can't quite get a uniform yard. I tried to install heat tolerant KY blue but it looks like the tall fescue mixes is what everyone's using here. After several hundred pounds of seed, I probably should have killed and resodded. Oh well.


----------



## jusfine

I go away for a couple of days, and now we are renovating and gardening and landscaping? Right on!

Tractor and bobcat and implement photos to follow… 

We believe in JD green here too!

Beautiful location Al, and my wife would love that paved drive…


----------



## Bertha

JusFine, the paved driveway is not without its problems. The white lines I think are due to the elderly builders My shed (now shop) was filled with 5 gallon buckets of driveway sealant (which suggests at least one 2nd coat since the 2007 building). It's already in despearate need of refinishing. This time, I'll take the lines out. It's wider and longer than it looks, so it's going to be a job. A job I couldn't possibly relegate to someone else, so I'm in for it.

That's actually my shop you see in the foreground with the truck in the gravel park. I've since rid the shop of the star. The house is probably 50 yards further back. It's a lot of drive to deal with.


----------



## Bertha

Here's my shop facing the road with the SUV backed in.










I got rid of the bear head but I always think of grizzman when I see it.


----------



## scrapmaster

Awesome, I used to have a couple of antique planers…but the ex got and sold them. A lot of the old tools were so durable and so much better than those today, for the price.


----------



## Bertha

^your ex sold your antique planes? There's a special place.










I hope it wasn't like this:










Preston side rabbet


----------



## dbray45

Actually, a used Bobcat would do you a world of good. Another option would be a larger ford tractor with a front end loader and PTO for a genset. This way you can move dirt or snow and power the house (if needed).


----------



## donwilwol

I know, I know….I have a problem. Couldn't resist. (we need a 24/7 support number)
Shelton $5
Stanley #82 scraper $10
coffin $3
Millers falls #14? $5 (needs frog adjustment nut, I have 1)
Sarget #4 $5 (needs blade, I have 1)


----------



## dbray45

No problem that I see, may need a second job in the near future but that would be for food. Nice finds.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Someone has to step up and save these guys. Might as well be one of us (who better, after all?) Nice score!

That Shelton looks pretty cool. I've not come across one of those in the wild…


----------



## Bertha

I couldn't have let any of them pass. Any plane with a weird mechanism, I'm on it. Coffin smoothers, gotta have em. Scrapers? I just love them for some reason.

I hit my only local antique haunt this weekend and not much had changed. There were a few Witherby drawknives for $40 or so. Some complex wooden molders for $30 or so. A nice paired T&G wood molder set for $75. I added up what that money could do on Ebay and left them alone.

I did find a wealth of little oilers and one of them spoke to me a bit. I found a tiny one for $8 but I didn't have the energy to go back for it. Oh well.

My Ebay scores have been much better. I tried a new thing with some chisels: I filled a mason jar with PB blaster and soaked the chisels up to the ferrule. I then filled a mason jar with BLO and sunk the handles up to the ferrules. I'll take them out tonight and give you the verdict. Two butchers and a Mathieson, Oh my.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I found an beautiful Millers Falls #61A push driver on Saturday for $5. I'll get a picture here tomorrow. No bits, so the Lee Valley adapter is in my future.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?c=&p=57809&cat=1,43411,43417&ap=1


----------



## mafe

Al, I laughed so hard from your naighbour that I have pain now. What a wonderful place you live, that is truely a pearl. No wonder you are full of smiles.

Smitty, I just got a VINTAGE YANKEE DRILL #131A BY NORTH BROS the other day so I'm looking for the same… Also today I used my pushdrill Stanley 41, and found out how effective these boys are when it drilled a hole through my finger like as if it was butter (not the bones). Laugh, lots of blood… I love the 41 it is so effective that I will never reach for a accu again for pre drilling.

Don, you need to open a shop soon, congrat.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Wow Al, you have a really nice shop.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Paris! It's a very small shop but I'm very happy in it.


----------



## WayneC

Some new muisic for most folks (i am guessing) for your Monday afternoon….


----------



## RGtools

Ouch Mads. hope you are ok.


----------



## WayneC

Perhaps we should send him a first aid kit. That sounds like it hurt.


----------



## jusfine

I like the music, Wayne!


----------



## mafe

Auchhh that one hurts, but today it is better.
It went straight through ad down in the table, but it was sideways so I did not go into the bone.
But it was a lot of blood from both holes.
Now I laugh.
It hurted so much that I just continued working, I got so pissed.
Big laugh,
Mads


----------



## mafe

Yes that is good mucic Wayne.


----------



## Bertha

What's the Denmark equivalent of hydrogen peroxide, neosporin, and a tetanus shot? ;O


----------



## racerglen

It's called Faxxe..
One litre cans are best right Mdds ?


----------



## mafe

Yes Glen, thats it. I did take a big Scotch when I got up from the workshop, I heard we need to disinfect.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## mafe

I still try to figure ot why drinking whisky can disinfect my finger, but what the heck I'm a architect not a doctor…


----------



## Bertha

I'm a doctor, not an architect, and I think drinking fine whiskey can cure many ailments.
Speaking of Mads, I wish you could better enjoy the pattern of this gouge handle. The picture doesn't do it justice. I used your overnight BLO soak method.


----------



## Maverick44spec

nice gouge


----------



## RGtools

Whiskey works wonders internal and external. Just reminds me of when my master was introdusing me to a new tool and technique, "this is a Krauss Burr, I'm pretty sure Krauss is German for Ouw [email protected]#$"

I can't extract the image but here is a link, it goes in a flex shaft tool and spins at high RPM…and you pretty much say Krauss when you put it in your thumb. 
http://www.noblepack.com/Tools-Burs-and-Drills-Tungsten-Vanadium-Burs.asp-SKU445-468.asp

Wayne the music was awesome. I love the mixture of strings. This forum is awesome, it's like the coffee shop that I go to every morning.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Here is a website I found that says why wiskey may be good for the body. 

10 reasons why wiskey is good for the body


----------



## Bertha

The 4.5"x1/4" gouge is stamped J.B. Addis London. The handle is a plaid-like patchwork of considerable beauty. There is no ferrule, oddly, and it looks as if there never was. It needs to be entirely cut off on the business end and started fresh. It's 10-degrees and looks like it was used on the lathe.


----------



## mafe

Elegant gauge Al.
RG, the link do not work here…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here's the MF I picked up over the weekend (that doesn't sound right). Appology, pics turned out kinda dark.










Not evident the thing got any use at all; only one spec of a toolbox ding, too.










It was $5 well spent.

And yepper, Al, that is nice! The solution sounds ready and painless, almost like wrapping a wound with blue painter's tape…


----------



## Bertha

That's one nice looking, MF'r, Smit!


----------



## mafe

I don't want to talk about push drills…
But is sure is peautiful Smitty.


----------



## WayneC

And everyone says hand tools are safer…. :^O


----------



## Brit

Enjoying the music Wayne. Thanks.

Mads, Mads, Mads (Andy shakes his head) What have you been doing to yourself? I'm not sure you're safe enough to use the new tool you won this morning. Perhaps I'd better hang on to it for you in the interests of safety.  You need to keep a first aid kit in your workshop. Wrapping an open wound in masking tape covered in dust can't be good for you.


----------



## Bertha

^I agree Andy. Perhaps I should hold onto all your sharp items for a period. It might be for the better


----------



## Brit

... and another thing Mads. When you said you were pissed, was that before you partook of the whiskey or afterwards?


----------



## saddletramp

Mads, I think that Andy is right, wrapping an open wound in painters tape is not a good idea. Then again, neither is bleeding out. ;^)


----------



## WayneC

I'm dissapointed with the painter's tape. I was expecting CA… (or at least for the tape to be cut in a japanese motief.)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm certain Mads doesn't *need* painter's tape at all, that it's all free hand. So he may as well get some use out of the stuff. Reduce, reuse, recycle. Right?

And Saddle, sometimes a good bleeding does us all good. At least, that's what they told Washington. Hmmm… and we know how that turned out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And Al, that's just too funny. Is that a still from 'Snakes on a Plane,' by chance? Knew I could count on you to pick up the thought and run with it.


----------



## Bertha

^Smit, I associate the letters M and F with Samuel L. Jackson. It's simple reflex


----------



## mafe

My ohhh yes you all just laugh there while I have to sit all alone here feeling sorry for my self while I'm smiling over some wonderful anique London pattern screwdrivers that I put in oil and the become more and more beautiful as they suck up the oill:










And yes Andy waiting for my new Skinner that Andy helped me buying for 3 dollar:










Ohhh ******************** I'm still smiling, someone get that grin of my face!
Ok I admit you guys make it completely impossible for me not to.
All my best thoughts and thank you,
Mads


----------



## mafe

Al I loved that MF.


----------



## Brit

Ok, since we are going off topic a lot today, let me take it off a bit further.

I bought this little beauty (Millers Falls No.04 which were manufactured between 1906 and 1914).



















Now I need to find me some of these. They are called fluted and dimpled drill points. The drill would have been shipped with 8 of them when it was new, but they have long since parted company.










If anyone sees a nice set anywhere, please drop me a line. I want to restore and use this little fella.


----------



## mafe

I had one through my finger!
But it was a Stanley version…


----------



## mafe

It's a breautiful beater, you got there.
You sure have a eye for details Andy.


----------



## Brit

That's what reminded of it Mads.


----------



## mafe

Look what Dennis just postet on another blog!
And under the picture my answer…










I love you Dennis!
I also see the light now!
This is a alter for hand planes!
Dennis you are my Icon from today, I have seen the light, the meaning of my life, the essens, it all makes sence now!
There can be only one.
But could you not have choosen a more sexy plane, like something of wood, I mean… We do have religious reedom don't we? 
Ok, I'm bitching now.
There can be only one symbol for the true woody, the hand plane.
I'm of to light a candle.
Big smile,
Mad Mads


----------



## mafe

Andy, Bring the eggbeater to Copenhagen and we can test if they fit.


----------



## Brit

Will do.


----------



## Brit

By the way, have you watched my attempt at a video blog yet? Part 6 of The Humble Hand Brace blog. Check it out if you want a laugh. I didn't prepare anything, just sat down and hit the record button. LOL. It took ages to upload it to YouTube. Had to leave it running overnight. There's something to be said for picture blogs.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

you guy´s killing me I turn my head a little week and I come back to over 300 comments 
with so much fun and laughter in them that the tears is running down the ceek now 
except when I saw the drilled flesh of Mads then it was the oppesit tears that runs for him 
and like Andy couldn´t resist to shake my head at what you do to yourself Mads 
the words from my wife wuold have been …..


Code:


%&¤#$£##

 NEXT TIME YOU DO THAT
I PHONE AFTER A PROFFESIONELL….. does she think he can do it better with more blood ?

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe

Andy I'm back and left comments, those are wonderful videos! You are my Youtube hero!
(I do not get all the anouncements of blogs, I do not know why, so thank you for telling me).


----------



## Bertha

I'm laughing so hard at Dennis's plane altar that I can hardly type.


----------



## mafe

Al we are pure beginners here!
Dennis is king!
He's a real bad MF.


----------



## Brit

This blog moves so fast that often I just scan a lot of entries. Somehow, I got it in my head that MF stood for Millers Falls. So I just sat here wondering why Mads said Dennis is a real bad Millers Falls. Then the penny dropped. DOH!!!


----------



## mafe

Andy you need help!


----------



## donwilwol

Millers Falls…...me too!!


----------



## Brit

Glad I'm not alone Don. I feel better now.


----------



## DaddyZ

Brit - I know of at least three different Diameters of those fluted bits, Hope you find a set that works, I have (2) sets that fit my little Stanley Pushdrill. That is where I recieved (1) of my sets they were in the Handle. You might check into some Yankee Screwdrivers (the principal is the same)


----------



## Dennisgrosen

I thought MF ment Massey Ferguson ….. well something new I learned there


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, Brit, you're killing me!!!

Hah!!!!

(it *did* stand for millers falls, but only for a blink of an eye, in post 2580…)


----------



## mafe

You guys do not understand anything!
I meant Massey Ferguson, are we talking tractors or woodworking on this blog?
Laugh.


----------



## mafe

Ahhh dam Dennis you was too fast!


----------



## mafe

You are back on TRAC-THOR Dennis you bad MF.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen

;-))


----------



## Maverick44spec

Hey guys, I have a question. I just got my new (old) stanley no. 5 plane and It needs a little work. What should I restore and how? The blade it not sharp and is slightly rounded (I have a stone but it is one of those 2 sided ones. would that get it sharp enought?) I cannot unscrew the screws that are holding the knob and the handle (bottom screw only) on. How can I get these off. It looks like the one in the knob has epoxy on it. The lever cap has rust on it and the surface it rought in some places (It looks like the shiny finish is flaking off) and the upper (top) side of the sole has rust on it. The sides and the bottom of the sole have a nice patina on them (doen't look like rust but may be wrong) and are smooth so I would like to leave them alone unless it would be better to restor them as well. What should I do?


----------



## mafe

The iron is probably rounded on purpose. The plane has been used as a 'scrub' plane, a job perfect for a no 5. This means a plane that can take off some wood fast and so the rounding of the iron allow you to take fast deep cuts, but since it is a long plane it can keep a straight line unlike the traditionally shorter scrub.
The only cure I know to epoxy is microwaves, but it might kill your owen… I use it for knifes when needed and this has not killed my oven but it do makes some funny sparks and noice…










For the restore there are many ways and all of them are covered here on LJ. There are plenty of good blogs on the subject.
Here are one: http://lumberjocks.com/Dcase/blog/series/3462 our buddy Dan.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

For the stone? I do not know what stone, but the more you sharpen the more you want to make a even better edge, and the more you plane you want the same, so try with this stone and see no harm will be done.
I can recomend the scarry sharp method to begin with it is easy and cheap to start with and then when you know how to sharpen you can upgrade if you want.
Personally I never do make over of a plane unless it is hopeless, I like to make it work perfectly but keep as much of it's original patina as possible, but this is religion so you will have to find out what you like.
Smiles, 
Mads


----------



## WayneC

For the chipbreak, the best thing to do is to find a replacement off of ebay if it bothers you and you want it perfect. I try to avoid plated breakers and target planes that are a bit older. RG or Don may have some advise relative to wire brushing it.

On the handle, are you able to get the top screws out and the bar is stuck? Or are you not able to get the top screws out?


----------



## Maverick44spec

Mad, thanks for the info on the blade and the stone.

Wayne, If I can't restore the chipbreak, I'll just leave it like it is. It's not that bad and I would rather keep the plane as origional as possible. Thanks for the info though.

On the handle, The upper screw comes out fine. It's the lower one that will not budge and I don't want to strip it or damage it trying to get it loose so I haven't used as much force on the screwdriver as I could and haven't tried a drill.

I found out some more info on the plane. It is a type 19 (1948-1961). The website that I used to find this out told me that since the blade has a rounded top insted of a angular one, it was probably made after the mid 1950s.

Here is what it said about it.

•The frog receiver, in the bottom casting, now is y-shaped. 
•Rosewood is re-introduced, and is often varnished so heavily that it almost obscures the grain. 
•"STANLEY" is now incised in a vertical direction on the lateral adjustment lever. 
•The original type study doesn't mention this, but on some of the models of this type "STANLEY" is stamped on both sides of the lateral adjustment lever. I've seen enough of these to convince me that's it wasn't accidental, or if it was, it was a big screw-up. 
•The knurling on the brass depth adjuster is now parallel on most examples. 
•Later examples have the familiar black paint on the hardwood tote and knob. 
•Type study doesn't mention this, but the cutters now have rounded tops instead of the angular top. This change happened in the mid-1950's, in my opinion. 
•Furthermore, the original type study doesn't mention the change in the finish applied on the forked lever. For a short while, some models had a nickel plated appearance on them as a finish rather than the usual black japanning. Where in the sequence of actual manufacturing this subtle change fits is unknown to me, but I've only noticed it on those planes equipped with rosewood knobs and totes and rounded irons.

The bed of the plane is rusty, is there any chance that the japanning might have survived?

Here is what the plane origionally looked like (only with a different blade)










Here is a link to the website that I used to date my plane. Someone else might find it usefull too.

http://hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/dating_flowchart_ascii.php


----------



## Bertha

I was so pleased to find this dialogue going when I stopped in. Paris, your plane will be singing in no time. You are among restoration freaks here and every detail of instruction can be had for the price of asking. The first question is do you want to keep the rounded (cambered) scrub shape on the iron or do you prefer a more typical flat grind? Once you have decided, we'll all be underway.


----------



## WayneC

You can even get a second blade and keep one for roughing work and one for smoothing…


----------



## Maverick44spec

What are the major differences in how they perform other than removal speed? I really want to be able to flatten and smooth a board with it. Will the scrub leave a roughter surface or will they pretty much act the same? Are scrub shaped blades sort of rare or are they common enought that I shouldn't worry about it?


----------



## Bertha

I'd go flat. That's my preference. There are scrub planes that excel at scrubbing; the #5 is meant as a Jack. Plus, you can get that iron ready to roll on the cheap using the scary sharp method and a cheap jig.


----------



## donwilwol

@pariswoodworking. Looks like you've got some work ahead of you. For that cap iron, you've got a couple of options. Leave it and just polish it. Wire brush it with a fine wire brush just to clean it up. Or, get a good course brush and take the chrome right off(a belt sander will work too). I've done the latter on a couple. Look at the first one here.

I've got the picture from that first Millers Falls and I plan to blog it. I just haven't had time. I agree with Wayne, I don't care for the chrome, and if its bad I strip it and either leave it natural or paint it. If you look through my blogs and projects, it should be some help, along with Wayne's.

For the front knob, try this. Fasten the plane solid in a vise or with clamps. Put the biggest screwdriver you can fit in the head in it. (this works best if you have help, but I manage it by myself sometimes). Hit the screw drive with a heavy hammer as you try to turn it. Try to time force with the blow. An impact screwdriver works best if you have one, but if not either use a screw driver you don't care about or one that will take this abuse. You can try Mads microwave, but regular heat works for a lot of epoxies. Try heating the bottom directly under the bolt. Not to much or you could warp the sole. You can also just refinish it in place, but that will be a pain. The nut is brass, so it should loosen.


----------



## WayneC

Normally you use 3 bench planes to work stock. You use a plane set for rough stock removal. It has a cambered blade. People often use a Jack Plane for work like this. Your blade looks like it was sharpened with a bit of a camber. It would normally be a bit more pronounced than yours looks to me. Next they use a jointer plane such as a #7 or #8 to straighten the stock out. Finally a smoothing plane such as a #4 or #4 1/2 is used to make the board smooth. These planes are set to take a very fine shaving (1 or 2 thousanths of an inch for example). A jack plane can be used for all of these operations if the blade is set up correctly (there are some limitations). If you want to do this a second blade set up for smoothing can be useful so that you do not have to resharpen the blade to perform different tasks…


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, you're telling me I only need *3* planes? <snicker>

Paris, Take a look at some of the references


----------



## Maverick44spec

Wayne, I think you mean that you need as many planes as you can get. 

Ok Al, I'll go flat. What is the best way to do that?

Don, I'll try polishing the origional finish and see how it turns out. If I don't like it when I'm done, I may try stripping the plating off of it. I'll also try that screwdriver trick. Thanks for the help and the references.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## WayneC

Planes are like potato chips….. You cannot stop at one.


----------



## Bertha

Here's what I did tonight: my tiny little wedgeway chisel came out of the electrolysis tank and I buffed him clean. He's destined to be a tiny dovetail trimmer










A piece of orange osage, I think










And a new little friend to shape on the grinder


----------



## WayneC

Very pretty…


----------



## Maverick44spec

That is a beautiful chisel Al. It "turned" out great. 

Yep, thats bodark (or osage orange as most people above Oklahoma refer to it as.) That stuff grows everywhere down here. People use them as fence posts mostly. I love that stuff. I wish I could get someone to cut a tree into boards for me but it's so hard, most people don't want anything to do with the stuff. My grandpa and I were cutting a 3 1/2"-4" branch of it into 5" sections (for pen blanks) and that stuff not only filled the shop with smoke, but also took a few teeth of the radial arm saw. )


----------



## jusfine

"*Planes are like potato chips….. You cannot stop at one.*"

I totally agree Wayne…once you start…lookout!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

They call it bodock, too. I believe that it is one of the hardest woods, yet not as hard as black locust. Where did you nab some of that, Al ?


----------



## Dennisgrosen

niice little cleaner Bertha 
and you can call it exstreamly rare too …. LOL

Dennis


----------



## mafe

Alegant! you have a way with these curves there, love that.

Paris, here is how to make a new knob if you have to break it of and you don't have a lathe:
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/18485


----------



## Brit

I stopped at 6.

Buy my boxed set of DVDs to find out how - only $9.99. I'll tell you the secrets the professionals won't.

*YOU CAN BE CURED!!!*


----------



## Brit

Saw this on YouTube. Too cute. My heart was in my mouth when he reached for the power drill though. Definitely an LJ in the making.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

) yep


----------



## racerglen

Not teaching saftey very well..
Notice the BIG bare feet wondering through ?


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, does the box set come with an old plane?

Wayne, Jusfine, I disagree. I can stop anytime. Really I can. I mean it.


----------



## Brit

Actually Don, I don't think I am cured. I just changed direction for a while.


----------



## racerglen

So, Don now that you are moving along the 12 step plan, 
where are you shopping this comming weakend ??
(and yes, weakend's the spelling I mean..;-}


----------



## RGtools

Andy, What is with your combo square? It's all pretty and stuff, I have never seen a design quite like it.


----------



## Brit

Its made by Bridge City Toolworks. I got it for Christmas a few years back. The rule is very easy to read and it is dead accurate. Normally I like Starret squares, but this one seems to get a fair bit of use too.


----------



## Bertha

^RG and it's going to cost you big to see that design again. Bridge City. 
Edited: Sorry, Andy beat me to it


----------



## dkirtley

That's what they look like when they come from Bridge City Tools.


----------



## Brit

We were like London buses then. You wait for ages, then three come at once.


----------



## RGtools

Too many tools. Not enough money, but the internet can slake my thirst for now.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm headed off saturday to pick up a Grizzly cabinet saw and a 6" Delta jointer that spent a few days under water during Irene. Although I've restored equipment like this before, never submerged and a slight change from the hand plane restoration of late. Good Days ahead.

Andy, I think you may be right. I don't think Al can just prescribe you a pill (or me for that matter).

Glen, I'm doing a 2 step to get around the 12 step. I use work boots for dancing shoes.


----------



## Bertha

*Glen, I'm doing a 2 step to get around the 12 step*
Quote of the week I figure that the worst you can face with a submerged tool is a new motor, which could even be considered an upgrade. MedicKen and the boys have tricks for cooking the water out of motors. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at the end of this adventure.


----------



## donwilwol

My son's wife's brother rebuilds electric motors for a living. He's already instructed me on what to do and NOT to do. Of course this means I may have to part with my trusty old craftsman.


----------



## Bertha

It's going to take something pretty impressive to rid me of my vintage JET contractor. Right now, I think a massive vintage Oliver or massive modern Powermatic might do it, but little else. It takes a lot to part with an old friend.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Wow, This thread is moving fast!

Mads, Thats a neat trick. I knew you could do that on a drill press but not that easily. I have a mini lathe but since I only use it to make pens, I'll try setting up that jig if the wood ends up breaking. Thanks.

Andy, I'm a little short on cash right now but I'll try to get your DVD as soon as I can. Sounds really interesting.


----------



## jusfine

But Bertha, it's so easy to make new friends…and still keep the old ones.  I love to enable people!

Andy, I haven't seen that Bridge City square in anyone else's collection for quite some time, I have the same one and use it all the time.

Recently picked up the 12" model, but it seems like a monster compared to the 6", very heavy (a lot more brass).

Don, don't hide from your passion, come on out! Jus' take a deep breath, and shout out loud *"I am a collector and I don't care who knows about it"*. There, doesn't that feel better?


----------



## WayneC

I'm not sure which is worse planes or carving tools. I have been pretty good resisting planes, though I did buy another blade for my Stanley #62 on ebay yesterday… Carving tools are another matter. I've got 5 on order and looking to buy a couple of micro drawknives when they become available. Now I'm looking at concave spokeshaves trying to decide if I want to drop the money or buy a LV or LN…. Sigh.


----------



## jusfine

Recently I purchased a plane (say it isn't so!) on eBay, and was concerned that it hasn't arrived yet. Supposedly mailed around the end of August. Finally the USPS tracking is up to date.

Detailed Results:

Bullet Customs clearance processing complete, September 13, 2011, 7:32 am, CANADA
Bullet *Customs Clearance, September 04, 2011, 2:24 pm, CANADA*
Bullet Processed Through Sort Facility, September 04, 2011, 2:24 pm, CANADA
Bullet Processed through Sort Facility, August 30, 2011, 12:14 am, PHILADELPHIA, PA 19116
Bullet Acceptance, August 29, 2011, 3:03 pm, ENOLA, PA 17025

*Does anybody else get the feeling there was a customs agent who had an unfinished project at home and it just needed a little planing? ** For a week!*

Why would it be held up from the 4th to the 13th in customs unless someone was trying it out? Ludicrous!


----------



## Bertha

JusFine, I just like handling the old tools. I could never have enough in this respect.

Here's just a randon dirty bench shot from last night. It's just the best thing ever!


----------



## WayneC

I really like Bridge City tools. The only tool of theirs that I currently own is the kerfmaker. They make some really wonderful stuff.


----------



## Bertha

^BC is for the appreciator of very fine tools. Philip Marcou seems to have a lot of respect for the owners/designers. That says a lot to me. If I won the lottery, it'd be one of the first places I went. I don't find their prices offensive, for what you're getting. I find it a tad offensive that Fleabay sellers try to flip them while they're still in stock. Some of their planes are too Star Trek for me but some of them are to die for.


----------



## Brit

Words I never thought I'd read on LJs "*Here's … a random dirty bench shot from last night.*"

I love it!


----------



## WayneC

Tool porn….lol


----------



## Brit

By the way, talking of BC Tools, don't buy those black trangular rules that are supposedly high visibility. You know the ones with the white text and the brass washer that screws into the end of the rule so you can use it as a hook rule. I have a 6" and a 12" and I can't make the markings out at all. You can draw a nice straight line with them though, but I could have done that with a bit of aluminium angle iron too.

We live and learn.


----------



## donwilwol

ok Wayne, a Stanley 62 question. I found a Stanley 62 at a dealer. Price tag was $385. I've bought some stuff from him (that last bunch shown came from him on this same day). He seems like a pretty good guy and will deal. I asked what was so special about this particular 62. He didn't have a good anwser so I'm thinking he just pulled a number from somewheres. Before I left, he was down to $200. The problem is the mouth has some pretty good chips out of it. The rest of the plane is in decent shape. I walked because of the mouth. Whats your thoughts? I'm sure a $100 bill would take it.

I never thought of taking *a random dirty bench shot from last night*. Although Al, I do like the looks of those stickers. Careful, they may be sharp.

Randy, you're right. *"I am a collector and I don't care who knows about it"* You guys still love me right?


----------



## Bertha

^ I still love you. I'm going to try to include some "reality series" shots, givent the popularity of the genre. I like to stage tools handsomely in some of my working shots but the truth is, I walk out of the shop covered in black oil, lathe excrement, and a fair bit of sweat and snot. Reality is good. There are a lot of people making a lot of money at it


----------



## Brit

Yes we do Don.

Don't let Mads near those chisels if they're sharp Al. I hear he's running out of masking tape. LOL.


----------



## jusfine

Like you will never know, Don!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

naaa I`m not sure Don what wuold the wife´s think if we start to say we love you …. 
but you throw some nice pictures around on the L J sites … 

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

^We need to send Mads a roll of that nice green Frog painters tape. He's a painter and may want to mix up his injury color palette


----------



## DaddyZ

Better Look out for the 'Police' with all these racy photos floating around.

You never know they might take us to build our own Prison….


----------



## Dennisgrosen

bertha do you think I can pursvade my daughter to send her pink tape to Mads 

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

duobble post sorry


----------



## WayneC

On the 62, it would be ok if the chips are only on the back of the mouth. Front edge chips would really impact use of the tool. Also look for cracks.


----------



## DaddyZ

Green Frog tape, HA, He's already hopping Mads !!!  LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

One color for punctures, another for scrapes, yet a third for burns, etc. Love it!

@Don - The question's for Wayne, and I defer to his wisdom and experience. But… I'd love to have a #62 for a hundo, but the mouth chipping would be serious caution. I've read that's a notorious weak spot on those planes too. And despite the allure of a #62, would you pay that much for any other user with a chipped mouth?

Curious minds want to know.


----------



## Bertha

^you could easily recapture over $100 parting it out to hungry 62 guys but then you wouldn't have a new plane! I've never sold on ebay. I'd rather have a useless plane than an uneeded pain. Chips on the mouth of a 62 would make me back away at even $100. I say that, but for $100, I'd probably buy it hoping for a bed on Ebay that would never, never appear. You could apply $100 toward the LN. Ask Wayne about both.


----------



## WayneC

Chips would seriously impact the collector's value of the plane and its resale value. At $100 if the knobs, blade, lever cap and adjusting lever are present it is a good buy for a parts plane. I would buy it at that price.

If it were $200, and you are wanting the decision would be clear. Go with either a Veritas or Lie-Nielson, depending on which flavor you prefer.


----------



## donwilwol

thanks wayne, that was kind of my thought. I'll have a closer look next time and see just how far down he will come. I bought a nice 605 for $50 from him, so sometimes he just wants stuff out the door. I do want one, but it would only get moved up in the priority list by a really good deal.


----------



## mafe

Entrance.









Exit.

Since I keep my tools clean and well greased, no infection, my finger is fine now.

Yes you may laugh, and I do enjoy it!

Big smile here,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

See Mads, when they say make a thumb hole, thats not what they meant.


----------



## dbray45

Mads - I think of better ways to test if it is sharp


----------



## Bertha

I was once working in a large hospital where we'd call for "hands" often, meaning plastic surgery consult to look at a hand wound. I was once training in a rural family practice where the doc was also the mayor. A guy came in with a nail shot through his hand by a pneumatic. The doc pointed to a framed photo and said, "John, did I ever tell you about that fish that…" and before he could answer, he yanked the nail out with a pair of pliers. He put two bandaids on it and sent him happily away.

Having just been in the big fancy hospital, I was shocked, no hand consult, no x-rays, "no antibiotics?"

He replied, "it's on his hand. if it gets red and swells up, he'll come back"

Hard to argue with country logic. The guy's hand was just fine.


----------



## WayneC

I think many times today we can over complicate things and then I contrast how glad I am to have gottenthe care I got for the pulminary embolisms in Feb. I think that both approaches are needed.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Al, did it look something like this? 

Hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting this.






Glad your injury is not too bad Mads. Looks like it will heal just fine.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That does it - I'm off to get some blue painter's tape to put in the first aid box…

- Glad you're okay, Mads!


----------



## WayneC

Ouch. My uncle did this to himself a while back. Trying to clear a jam with the gun still hooked to the compresser. Earned himself a night in the hospital.


----------



## saddletramp

Al, about 30 mins left on this Lazarus infill smoother.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220847155988?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## Bertha

What's going on here? I've never heard of this Lazarus manufacturer. It's a handsome piece with a couple of puzzling elements in the picture. I'm a bit confused by it all.


----------



## WayneC

Here is what google turned up










http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/24199/the-lazarus-handplane-co-large-infill-hybrid-smoother


----------



## Maverick44spec

That is a really fancy plane. 

I love all that brass.


----------



## Bertha

Wow, this is the first I'm hearing of this fellow. It's beatiful to look at, but a bit odd in several respects. I guess I'm just an old tool guy. The bun is unusual but I like it. The rear tote is pretty but I'm not sure how that would feel. I wonder how that cross member holding back the cap is fastened. Nice heavy bed. Really nice.


----------



## DaddyZ

Sweet looking Plane !!!


----------



## Dcase

Hey all.. I took some time off from work for vacation and have not had a chance to get online much. I tried catching up a bit but it looks like I missed a lot. Its amazing how many post can happen in a weeks time..

I don't have a lot new going on with planes but I did get a couple this week that I have been working on. I got a Stanley 5 1/2 type 11 and a Sargent 410 (4 1/2). I like the 5 1/2 but I am really liking the Sargent. Its my first Sargent bench plane so I cant wait to tune it up and get it cleaned. Ill try and get on later with some pics.


----------



## WayneC

Photos or they do not exist Dan. : ^ )


----------



## mafe

http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/25483

Just blogged a plane handle restore and jig blog, I know most of you here have been there…

Big smile,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

: ^ )


----------



## mafe

Yes wayne you have seen the handle before!


----------



## mafe

I fell over this one on the web, a wood low angle inspired by the famous 62.


----------



## jusfine

Oooh, I like the look of that one.


----------



## jusfine

After a depressing couple of days where I was beat out on a Spiers and a Norris plane I was after, there is some happiness showing up now - *my wife took my daughter to the hospital a bit ago, seems I may be a grandpa after all…*

And what I just realized is that the little one will really need to have his or her own personal tools, so *I can start a whole new collection!* And it will mean *so much more* if they can say that grandpa used them, I think.

Now I see why my wife has been so excited about the baby, she knows I will be buying more tools.

Life is Good!


----------



## RGtools

Congrats Randy. I hop you give the little guy/gal a wonderful set and the skills to use them.


----------



## donwilwol

Mads, that's gorgeous! Can you make me one when you make yours? We know your going to!


----------



## donwilwol

Randy, grand kids are the best. Congrats….....if you get your wife to buy that line let me know, it will be some inspiration.


----------



## jusfine

Thanks RG!

Will let you know Don, I am scouting Ebay now for duplicates…


----------



## WayneC

I wonder how well it planes…..

Congrats on the grand baby…. Probably not going to be too long before I join the club.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Congrats Randy. You better get working on that new collection.


----------



## jusfine

Thanks paris! I am on it!

Don, I just spoke to my wife who is still at the hospital, told her the plan and she just laughed.

Sweet!


----------



## Dcase

Wayne, here you go…. Stanley 5 1/2 which I tuned. Amazing user now. I cleaned the Sargent 4 1/2 size up a bit but I have not sharpened or tuned yet. I have heard some good things about the old Sargent bench planes. It looks very solid and well made. I look forward to getting it working again.


----------



## Maverick44spec

I was browsing around ebay and look what I found. 










Stanley Scraper Hand Plane No.85

current bid is $355.00. It looks like a few people have been fighting over this. (24 bids) 

Is it really worth that much or was there a bidding war?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Stanley-Scraper-Hand-Plane-No-85-Very-Rare-Collectors-Piece-Good-/260851654943?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbbf8611f


----------



## WayneC

Yeah they are pretty rare. : ^ )


----------



## mafe

Hi guys,
CONGRATULATIONS RANDY! That is the best. You got PM.

The scraper plane if it is worth it… A new from LN is 215 US. But as a collectors item, yes they are not seen often.
I have Veritas Scraping plane and love it, it is such a wonderful quality and finish it is 170 US, but a larger scraper plane.

Looking good Dan, sweet shaves.


----------



## saddletramp

YIKES!! Just scored an 18 (stanley) on ebay. Wahoo. ;^)


----------



## Bertha

^good job, Tramp! I also saw a 2** something scraper, the little tiny one that runs >$1000. I suggest that sideways scraper will get up there too.

Congrats JusFine!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

OOOH NO ! now the price´s on the bay hit the sky´s again for a long time :-(

BUT STILL A BIG COBGRATULATIONS JusFine 

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

what a Beautyfull plane Mads 
you better set up a production line when you make yours 
a realy nice Chrismas gift for those on your list …. 

where did you find it

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I love the 4 1/2 and 5 1/2 planes. Nice shaving your makin there.

Jusfine, I'm putting that one in the bank. Next time I get a push back I'll say, maybe I'll buy it for Evan (grandson) when he gets older. Who can say no to that.

Question for everyone. Have you ever gone through the Lee Valley catalog and tried to find a tool you didn't want? As I was thumbing through this morning I thought of that.


----------



## racerglen

Don that's the hazzard of Rob's toy catalog..
The other one is realizing how many of the items you already have and how much prices have changed.


----------



## Bertha

^DW, ToolsForWorkingWood and JapaneseWoodworker are worse for me. Every page, I'm thinking that…and that…and that. I might as well dog-ear the whole mag. The LV gardening catalog is pretty bad for me too even though my gardening skills suck. We had a beautiful vegetable garden but the deer got it all. We had at least 100 tomatoes one day, the next day…none. I kid you not. I'm fencing it in next year.


----------



## saddletramp

Congrats Randy, being a granddad is where it's at!! I have eleven grandchildren now (yup, I know, I must be older than dirt)

Mads, beautiful plane! I'm taking odds on how long before you make one just like it.

Dan, great job on the 5 1/2, that shaving is so fine that I'd bet that you could almost use that plane to shave your manly cheeks. ;^)))

Al, I've been wanting to try one of those knuckle joint block planes for sometime now but have not found one in the wild yet. I saw this one on ebay when it had only a few hours yet to run and I set up to snipe it at the last few seconds but had a momentary lapse of concentration and thought I'd lost it. Must have actually got my bid in at the last 1/10 of a second. LOL


----------



## Bertha

My knuckle 18 is among my favorite blocks. Mine has an issue with the depth mechanism. You can tell that mine has been USED at one time. It was rough when I got it but there wasn't much iron left. I think I popped a Hock in mine and saved the SW. Can't remember.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I've heard that putting hair (like save your hair from a hair cut) around your garden will keep deer out. It takes quit a fence to keep them out.

Bob, 11? wow! I've got 2 and agree, its great. I bought what I determined (with Wayne's help) to be a 9 1/2 with a #18 knuckle on it. Its never on the shelf because its always on my bench. I use it all the time.

Al, so note to Don, stay away from ToolsForWorkingWood and JapaneseWoodworker. Good to know. I've been to ToolsForWorkingWood but never got a catalog.


----------



## Bertha

^DW, those two catalogs are brutal. Stay away. Now I've got the Woodmizer one too, staring me in the face. I'd also avoid the Iturra bandsaw catalog too. It's got everything that Starrett offers in it.

I've heard that goats are the best fence testers. I'm planning on putting up a cast iron fence about neck high. It's a small area. You don't think I'll wake up with deer trapped in there do you? They won't get over neck high will they?


----------



## racerglen

Al, with that collection of high powered stuff you show on the table can't you just make steaks rather than grow beefstakes ?


----------



## RGtools

There are quite a few things in the LV that don't pique my appetite. Japan woodworker on the other hand….good night wallet, rest in piece my friend. That also goes for the tools for working wood site (whose new layout is so much better) They have received a good chunk of my pocket money lately.

Wayne, I snagged those hold downs. I saw them in enough shops that I trust that I decided to pull the trigger. Can't wait to put them to use.

I am thinking about tapping two holes in my Stanley 50 fence for a fence extension. Any advice on how to do this right?


----------



## Bertha

It's true, Glen. Deer season is quite liberal here in WV, especially if you're a bowhunter. I really just enjoy their company too much to pick them off on my own property. I bought a license last year and fully intended to go hunting but my work schedule kept me from it. I'm considering buying some land North of where I live to set up as a camp. The land is cheap; keeping other hunters out isn't. I'm looking for something that's already fenced and posted; unfortunately, so is everyone else.


----------



## donwilwol

They can get over a neck high fence. Will they? Let us know …......


----------



## dbray45

Don, Al is right - you don't want to look at those catalogs. When I first got the JapaneseWoodworker catalog, my wife had to hit me to stop drooling. I have not purchased any chisels from them - yet. Have to win the lottery first.

Al, maybe we should start a "chisels of your dreams" page. We have saws and planes.

I need help


----------



## Bertha

I actually tried to make a chisel one, David! It never really caught on though.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/25043

Maybe we can resurrect it. I've got a bunch of new ones to share


----------



## Dcase

Don, I got the Lee Vally catalog a little while back and every time I turned the page I would tell my wife who was sitting there all the stuff I wanted and needed. Funny I have never ordered from them though. Its fun to look though.

Another catalog that I find a bunch of stuff I want in is the Grizzly catalog. Its so thick it reminds me of the text books from high school. I can spend some time going through that book.

Al, I recently started using chisels on a regular basis. I don't know enough about them to really say much now but ill have to check the topic out. The only chisels I have and use are the old Stanley chisels with the blue and yellow plastic handles. Old chisels seem like so much more work to get them sharp then old plane blades. I really should buy a new quality set.


----------



## WayneC

RG, I'm sure you will like the hold downs. Mine work great.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, you can get yourself into trouble with chisels. If you don't own a lathe, you're probably OK but once you start buying vintage chisels and turning handles, you're in deep. One day, you'll gravitate to the kind you like the best. The old Stanley 750's are one of my favorites but I like Butcher for tang chisels and Witherby for socket chisels. It has the potential to be pretty expensive but every once in a while you can find a gem for cheap.

I'm trying to avoid Waynes "mistake" and staying away from carving. I've got your standard stuff and I've even got a Foredom but I've been getting into the gouges lately. Dangerous because now I'll need a lot of specialized slipstones or at least some new attachments for the Tormek. For now, I sharpen them like lathe tools


----------



## Bertha

Here's an advanced case of leprosy and chisel-fancy, respectively.


----------



## WayneC

I'm using a set of blue marples and have not made the leap into quality bench chisels.

Carving tools are dangerous like candy…. sigh. I just bought two more carving tool rolls from Tools for working wood because my tool rolls are full. Have a couple more knives being made and got 3 new ones earlier this week. I have my eye on some handmade micro spoke shaves that are supposed to come back in stock next week and I still do not have the knife I went to the web site to get. It is out of stock until the end of the month. Did I mention that someone has a bunch of Ashley Illes chisels on sale for half off… lol

My phone is missing or I would post some photos.


----------



## Bertha

I don't fuss too much over bench chisels. Most of mine are a hodgepodge of stanleys, Irwins, Marples, and 2-cherries. I don't worry about them and they don't worry about me. I've got a small set of Iles that I reserve for special occasions. The feel is so much better but I tend to worry about them, which detracts from the fun for me. I'll drop a bench chisel on the concrete at least once during a good chopping session.

My problem is the mortise chisels and the big parers. There's something about the Butcher steel that's hard to describe. A metallurgist could probably explain it b/c I know Butcher irons are highly sought after. They tend to sharpen quite easily but remain sharp for a long time. They're kind of crudely fashioned in some cases and seem to have a 'blacker" steel, as compared to the others.

The Witherby's are just hard. I really like the long sash and mortise chisels. For paring, I tend to like a big fat chisel with a big fat, round handle. That OHIO one above with the pear-shaped olivewood handle is probably my favorite, but it's too big for small projects. I recently made my little GreenLee into a small chisel but I've yet to cut it into the proper shape for dovetail cleanup.

Post-lottery, I'm looking into some crane necks, some old English pigstickers, some more Iles, some Japanes damascus, and anything James Swan


----------



## racerglen

Will this public display of LUST never end !
But seriously folks, there's some great steel there !
(Al, do you double post this stuff on chisels to your other forum ?)


----------



## Bertha

Naw, Glen, but I should. I just kind of gave up on it, I guess. I've got tons of chisel porn. It just got put on the backburner a bit. I've got a whole drawer full of Lindsay Lohan chisels (meaning chisels that need rehab but it just hasn't been a priority). I pull out the Brittney Spears chisels on occasion (the ones that need rehab that's undeniable) and shiny them up. Just like Lindsay and Brittany, it depends on the mood. Will it be crack or bathsalts today? Hmmm, how much time do I have, and how motivated am I?

I'm going to a bad place.


----------



## Brit

Could have done without the leprosy pic Al. I was just eating a nice slice of cake. It put me right off.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, sorry. It had to be done;O
I just figured out why I haven't been using my chisel thread. It's blocked on this computer. Someone must have said a dirty word in there somewhere. DON'T SAY ANY DIRTY WORDS IN THIS THREAD. I couldn't go without access to it!


----------



## donwilwol

should have bought a windows phone. Access from anywhere.


----------



## WayneC

I'm pretty sure it was stolen. : ^(


----------



## racerglen

iIt was LINDSAY !
I saw her through the keyhole in the lever cap on the #5 in the window ..

She's got the phone..


----------



## WayneC

I'm really missing it…. : ^(


----------



## Bertha

Lindsay, give Wayne back his phone. I rehab a chisel in your honor.


----------



## donwilwol

ebay…there's an app for that!!


----------



## saddletramp

Wayne, my wife loses her phone all the time. I just call her number and sure enough, it turns up in the darned places.

Al, neck high will not do for deer! Around here, if they are serious about keeping deer out or in, they do eight foot fences.


----------



## Bertha

Whoa, 8 feet? I couldn't even see my garden, which is in an 8×4' raised bed. The garden is atop a 5 foot retaining wall. I thought I could put up a little single-sided cast iron fence. I might have to re-evaluate. I put up food plots but a fresh tomato or bean apparently was worth the trip. They also ate any flower that bloomed.


----------



## dbray45

Deer can jump a 6' fence without blinking


----------



## mafe

Hi Guys,
Here a link to a article about Lie Nielsen:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/FWNPDF/011188086.pdf


----------



## jusfine

Al, the moose and deer here jump back and forth over our 4' plank fencing for the horses like it's morning aerobics, try setting up an electric fence, that should solve your problems, plane and simple. 

Here is a photo of my daughter's latest project, 8 hours old… don't know about her but I am exhausted trying to grow half that amount of hair…










"The Tool Heiress"


----------



## Dennisgrosen

cute 
once again Congrat´s now you can relax with a single malt 
after raising your daughter this is easy …. spoil her/him for a few hours and return to mother
when the fun part is over ….. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## WayneC

Congrats Randy.


----------



## mafe

Wonderful, and plenty of hair.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## Brit

Congratulations Randy, wonderful news.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Congratuation Randy. Like Dennis said, Don't forget to spoil her.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Will this thread ever die?

I picked up three new beauties yesterday. All Stanley's from the 1880's- A router plane, a #46 Combo and a #50 beading plane. Twenty bucks each- a STEAL for those three EARLY models!


----------



## Maverick44spec

^ It will die when the good lord comes back for us. Then we will be able to do it in person.


----------



## donwilwol

holy smokes Randy. Looks like that kid is ready to graduate. Have fun and best wishes!!


----------



## donwilwol

where else can you go from grand kids to -









A stanley #4
A sargent #4
a miller falls #14.


----------



## Bertha

Randy that's some mane he's got going; must run in the family.
Nubs, that #50 beading gloat stung a bit; that's a great find.
Don, four at a time? I had no idea you were this sick


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don W- Japan in a can? I know some people who whould have a heart attack seeing you use black spray paint to re-jap a plane! How about posting some pics of the finished product?

Bertha- Believe it or not I was most excited about the router plane! The other ones are nice to collect, but that's one I will really use! Been wanting one for a long time, and was about to try making one. Not that MY dados need any cleaning up…










Of course, the history buff in me is also excited about all three of them being very early models (1880's) too!


----------



## RGtools

I own this same router. Although a previous user drilled holes in the thing to attach an auxiliary sole. I have put a lot of miles on mine.


----------



## donwilwol

StumpyNubs, I just painted those last night, so finished products will come in a few day. Take a look at my projects and blogs. I figured you guys would be sick of looking at my finished products by now.

If you look at my last blog I say, only paint if absolutely necessarily. If the original japanning is peeling, rusted or missing, and looks really bad, its time to re-paint.

Newer model, but I still like it-


----------



## Bertha

I've got the same exact router plane too. I turned new redheart knobs for mine. I wouldn't trade it for any other router plane. I just wish I had more cutters for it. I need to cut down some allen wrenches one of these days.


----------



## jusfine

Ok, back to serious business…

The post office and customs agency were hoarding three of the planes I purchased this past month, and they all arrived yesterday! Like Christmas!

Will post more photos when I get them into the shop (my wife loves the rosewood Spiers)...










I love eBay!


----------



## donwilwol

I want to be Randy when I grow up. Wow. 3 very nice planes. If I was the guy in customs, I'd take them home and try them to.


----------



## Bertha

^holy crap.


----------



## WayneC

The infill is killer…. It is good to be you. :^ )


----------



## mafe

Wauuuuuu the handle on that infill - it's sexy!
Congrat.


----------



## Bertha

That infill is so pretty.










Not that those LN aren't


----------



## jusfine

Thanks, guys, now maybe you understand why I was so stressed about the delay in customs. Next thing I need is them saying I can't have any more rosewood in Canada.. I bought the Spiers awhile ago, was aware it would not be sent right away, but the scrub plane and the jack have been touring our countries for almost a month…

The Spiers was put up for sale with a very high starting bid, nobody bit on it, so I emailed and asked if I could have a Buy it now price, we agreed on a number and he sent the invoice. It is all original and has only a slight bruise on the bun.

The LN's were surprisingly less than I thought they would be. I made a very low offer on the scrub plane and they took it! And the low angle jack came in under what it would be new, and it has only the slightest stain on the sole. It's not easy to find them here, and the markup is quite healthy.

Can't wait to get the Spiers moving this afternoon!

Feeling pretty good about yesterday overall…see how happy I am?


----------



## Bertha

Ha! look at that face Very happy, indeed.
.
.
If anyone reading this is very impressed with those three planes above…
and has a similar Spiers infill sitting aroung…
I might be inclined to trade you a brand new LN 62 AND 40 for it.
I'll even throw in a plane sock and have it gift wrapped for you.
.
.
JusFine is one of the big boys in the plane collection playground.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Bertha do you think Jusfine has a plane to send every L J one for Chrismas 
then its okay he jump the prices so high ….. LOL
anyway with the budget I have I will sadly never get close to them 
unless I try to make one myself and I don´t see me in the next ten years with 
a metal shop too …
I know people says it can be done with few handtools but too much swett …. LOL

Dennis


----------



## Maverick44spec

Jusfine, That is a really happy baby. Did you just show her one of your new planes?


----------



## racerglen

Body count time..

AAArrggg..I must be hooked…84 planes !

imgoingtohideunderthe bed until swmbo leaves..

Randy, a fine looking adition to the LJ crowd !


----------



## racerglen

Ahhhh..Randy, I meant the Grand daughter..
But the rest of my adoptive families planes are quite welcome as well.. 
;-}

(Al..ssshhhhh)


----------



## jusfine

84, Glen? Wow! Blows me out of the water… I have about half of that amount.

Yes paris, I just showed her the Spiers she will be able to use one day, and told her about the Norris as well.

Dennis, sure, what color do you want?

Al, a big boy? Are you referring to the extra few pounds I put on this past year?

On the way to the shop in about 30 minutes… can't wait!


----------



## Bertha

^pics once tuned!


----------



## StumpyNubs

RGTools and others- Those holes were drilled in? The older ones, like mine, had no holes. So sometimes people whould drill them to attach a wood sole. Shortly after the 1880's they added those holes at the factory and in all later models.

UPDATE- I think I hit the JACKPOT on that Stanley #50! It appears to be the very first version (1883)! I believe it is because that was the only model (I think) with the shorter arms. Plus it has brass thrum screws instead of slotted screws, and the Stanley name was not put on it yet! It just has the patent date (Sept 11, 1883). Plus it is the cast iron Japped version, while the later models have nickel plating.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

and now you talks about differrent colours on infills ….. oh my oh my oh my
you defently use the wacume maschine fast never seen them in other 
than woodcolournatural and that´s fine as long as the mouth is tight with out chiping 
a good sole with great historic to tell while we work by the candlelight 

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

that smile on her is becourse she already know she had you wrapped around her littlefinger 
from now on and forever ….. LOL


----------



## Bertha

Stumps, I think you have the 50 grail.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm gonna put it in a frame and hang it ont he wall. I don't care if my wife says it doesn't match the bedroom set!


----------



## jusfine

That router plane is a great find!


----------



## donwilwol

better jump on this one guys. Buy it now $99.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don- I think I'll email that guy and offer him a couple grand for it, it sure is a rare find…


----------



## RGtools

Fail on the number 5.

Stumpy, look closely at the pattern on my 71. No self respecting planemaker would drill holes through their own name. Mine is the same design as you posted. If I remember correctly it's a type 3 and type 4 had the holes drilled in by the factory. The original owner must have seen the utility in this new feature and balked at the idea of buying another new tool. He drilled his own holes destroying any future collectors value and as a result I get to own a piece of history with some actual history to it.

If the site comes back up take a look for yourself on Hyperkitten.com he compiled a nice little chronology on this plane and a few others.

Now more importantly…lets see some pics of that 50.


----------



## Bertha

$99 for a 5? Must be welded


----------



## WayneC

That dealer must be supporting a crack habit…


----------



## RGtools

USing their own product if they think they will get the whole 100.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Speaking of No. 5s, Here's my update on the type 19 restoration. Don, Thanks for the tip about the screwdriver and the hammer, I used some slip joint pliers to act as a cheater bar and was able the get the handle's lower screw off. I did this with the knobs screw but had to use a hammer to get it loose. The bottom of the knob and the entire screw shaft was completely covered in epoxy or something that kind of looked like gorilla glue. It chiped off pretty easy one I got the knob off the plane. Here's some pics. 
































































Here's what I plan on doing.

1) Refinish wood

2) use evaporust to clean it up

3) put jappaning on the bed

4) polish all the brass

5) leave patina on sides

6) flatten and sharpen blade

Would any of this effect collecters value or does this plane even have any? Should I use laquer or poly to refinish the wood? Is the logo supposed to be red or has the yellow just turned that color? How do I fix it? should I just go ahead and remove the nickel plating on the lever cap or should I leave it be?

This is going to be a fun project.  I'm really excited.


----------



## WayneC

I would say it does not have any collector value and I would proceed as planned. I believe the logo is correct. I would not mess with the lever cap and grab a replacement when you come across one for cheap. I use schellac on my handles. I think Don will have a good recommendation he has played with a number of finishes if I remember correctly.


----------



## Bertha

Nice, Paris! Looks like the common state to find one of these in. Whatever you did to the adjustment knob, do the same to the rest I agree 100% with Wayne; try everything out on this one. It'll perform well for you. If the lever cap bothers you, snag a new one. You might not believe me right now, but this won't be the last #5 you buy


----------



## Bertha

Very tempting, guys.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OHIO-TOOLS-VINTAGE-SET-MOLDING-PLANES-EXCELLENT-/350491434921?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519aeadfa9#ht_1694wt_932


----------



## Bertha

Sandusky. JusFine, you into wooden ploughs?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rosewood-SANDUSKY-No-140-Center-Wheel-Plow-Plane-/370542305353?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56460ae049#ht_7493wt_932


----------



## StumpyNubs

Now THAT'S a plane that deserves to have its own display stand! Reminds me of a story I heard once of an old carpenter that didn't have much for tools, but whenever he opened his tool box and pulled out his plow plane, everyone gasped. Those things were once the pride of a man's tool set.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I went to that plow plane listing and was just about to spend the $6,600 the guy was asking for it. But then I saw the chip on the wedge… so forget it…


----------



## donwilwol

Paris, here is a blog I just finished on my restores. I've used almost everything including Lacquer, shellac, (not poly, no, no) and BLO. I've settled one BLO unless its lighter wood lie beech, then it gets a coat or two of Dark Danish oil and then BLO.

I agree with the others, what your doing could affect collectors value, but you've got a plane you can find anywhere, so make it look good and work even better.

Try the different finishes and use the one you like. I don't like hard finishes because they are harder to redo if they get scratched or need repair. I like BLO because it works nice, protects deep and can be waxed. Also after time it gets a nice "used" patina. I've used it for a long time on rifle stock. It hardens wood, makes it looks good, can be used on metal, cleans paint brushes, the stuff is amazing.

Make me think I'll do a blog on just plane handle refinishing. If you look through my restores, you'll see a little of everything.

As AL said, this won't be your last #5. I've got 4 or 5 now and my latest is a Millers Falls #14 (same as #5).









Stumpy, I agree, if Al sends me that plane, I'll even make a plaque for it!!


----------



## saddletramp

Hey Stumps, without the chip it would have been $10,000. ;^))


----------



## donwilwol

My latest projects.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don- WOW, who would let nice machines like that get so bad? Tell you what, I'll fix 'em up for you if I can have them…

On another note:

Not everyone likes transitional wood planes…










I'm not a fan of some of their drawbacks, but I sure like the way they look. How about the rest of you?


----------



## donwilwol

Stanley #30
"Ohio 15 Jack

Sargent #3411









A Stanley #25









And 3 or 4 more waiting for my attention. To many tools, not enough time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a small collection of them myself. Five of them I think. One is a Sargent smoother like yours, the others are larger Stanleys. I know two of them are #29s, the long 20 inch jointers. I don't like the way it is hard to grip the adjustment knobs because the casting gets in the way.You really have to keep everything clean and oiled to work smoothly or you'll have a hard time turning that knob since you can only get your fingers on the top edge of it. And the early ones (like mine) have wood screws driven through the tote to hold it to the wood sole. These strip out and are a big project to fix. (Stanley changed that to brass inserts and machine screws in the early 1900's I think). But otherwise I really like them. And the worst part is that when the soles wear (as most you find are) the mouth opens up, so you have to move the frog forward to reduce that gap. But that means the blad won't lay flat against the plane body anymore which causes chatter. Stanley once said you should insert shims of a piece of cardboard behind the blade. Never tried it, I think it would just be better to redo the sole.

They have the feel of a wood body plane with the adjustments of a modern plane. And I just think they look wonderful, especially the late 1800's Baileys with the name in the casting by the rosewood knob.


----------



## Bertha

I know Dan's currently into transitionals. I've got several but as a Stanley guy, it's hard to admit but…I think I prefer the look of the Sargeants better. It's something about the rear casting I think. I've always been partial to clawfoot tubs; perhaps that's it


----------



## WayneC

Did you see these Al?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Harlequin-set-12-bead-moulding-planes-/320757989963?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item4aaeaa824b


----------



## jusfine

Thanks Al, although that is a beautiful specimen, the only plough I have is used behind my tractor… and its a plow. 

Back out to the shop, have to get that cradle finished…


----------



## Maverick44spec

Wayne, Thanks for the advice. I may just decide to keep the old lever cap. It's not that bad. That is, unless a really good deal for a replacement comes along. 

Al, I had some fun figuering out how to polish that adjustment knob. What I did probably wasn't the best thing to do but it worked. I took a small screw and wrapped it with painters tape so that it would fit snuggly inside the adjustment knob and not damage the threads. Then I used more painters tape to attach half of the knob to the screw. (I think I also used it to attach the screw and the knob to the drill press chuck. Did not want that thing flying acros the shop.  ) Then I just started at 320 grit and worked by way up to 6000 grit mictro mesh and repeated for the second half.
I believe you about this not being the last No. 5 I buy, I already started a list of planes I want.  PS, I love that No. 140, I was thinking about getting one until I saw the price. 

Don, Thanks for the tip on the finish. I have plenty of BLO (that sounded bad  ) so I'll probably do that. Is the wood supposed to stay really dark on the edges? I tried sanding them but it seems like it is the actual wood that is dark. 
That Grizzly and Delta look like they're going to be a lot of work. Have fun, They'll look great when you are done.

Those are some beautiful transitionals, I'll have to add some to my list.


----------



## Bertha

^Wayne, I did see those. Wrong side of the pond but very nice. I'm watching a couple of big sets currently.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bertha, I hate correcting you but someone has to do it.

It's called an "ocean", not a "pond".

Sorry folks, I know I'm embarassed for all of us over Bertha, but we have to be understanding of his "condition". Glad we got that cleared up…


----------



## WayneC

StumpyNubs, I think it is just a point of reference. If you live in a hollar….. everything looks like a pond…. lol

Sorry, Al, could not resist.


----------



## racerglen

Besides Al can say what and however he wants..
He's the GOD of these forums, builds them, answers them, oh..Mads..sorry..Al may be the God, you're the King.. 
Is there a First Responder in the house ?

(preferably not armed…?)


----------



## Dennisgrosen

anyone called for the broadsword and battleaxe ?

Dennis


----------



## Brit

Now now boys, play nicely.


----------



## mafe

I'll call in the the ultimate cyber weapon - a hug for Al.
I am Gepetto of old tools, and a half mad vintage architect nothing more or less…
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## Brit

Gepetto??? Oh you mean that character from Pinocchio. Come to think of it Mads, it does look a bit like you in 30 years time.


----------



## mafe

Laugh Andy, yes it is like looking in the mirror.


----------



## StumpyNubs

OK- Time to do some minor restoration on that Stanley #50 and #46 I just got. How about some ideas?

First is the #46, which is a mid 1880's model made before they started nickel plating. 









Here's the other side…









Somebody carved a funny little design into both sides of the handle…









A lot of the japaning is gone. It's not an extremely valuable plane, but valuable enough that I don't think I want to paint it. Should I restore the rosewood knob?










*And here's the #50…*
I believe it's a Type 1. The only markings on it is the patent date, plus it is japaned instead of plated.









While I prefer a wood handle, I have to say that THIS cast handle is one of the most comfortable for my hand size that I've ever found on a plane…









The brass thumb screws need restoration, but the biggest issue is there is a lot of grease and grime to remove.









This is DEFINATELY not one to paint, so how can I make it look as good as possible?


----------



## Bertha

Man, those are nice. A 46 has been on my list for a long time, well, longer than an echo in a holler anyway For that 50, I'd turn to the collector methods. I'd probably pick a solvent/oil combo and just brush/scrub them. They're both quite nice.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Any recomendations on a solvent?


----------



## mafe

Finally I found a old beauty I have been looking for.
No plans to restore, just to sharpen and use, I think it is beautiful as is.
Smiles here,
Mads


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ahhhhh… a #48 T&G plane! No need to restore, it looks perfect as it is!

That's what I'm looking for in a restoration of the two planes I posted above. I want it to look used but well taken care of without taking any of the history away. I don't even mind the design somebody scratched in the handle. It was done on both sides the same, so it must have had meaning to the original owner, and to me, that's one of the nice parts about owning a plane somebody really appreciated actually using 130 years ago!

Looks like an early japanned model. Does it have the 1875 patent date below the handle? Is the fence 7/16" thick or 3/4"? It can't be the earliest model because there is no bead on the base of the knob.

How many cutters are with it? Are they original to the plane or are they #45 cutters?


----------



## mafe

I have not recived it yet, so answers will be when it once come.
But yes it is a old Japanned version one cutter original one not (wider).
Thats all I know.
For your plane I think you need to be gentle, I don't know about a bath due to the wood on the one handle but I thik it could be a way, and then gently 'shine' it. Some just clean them up carefully and then give them a layer of shelllac.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## StumpyNubs

I suppose I'm an aspiring rhykenologist myself…


----------



## donwilwol

this was my day. Derusting, stripping the motor, putting the heat gun to it, cleaning, sanding, cleaning some more, putting the motor back together. It was well worth it. I love this saw and haven't used it yet. (I did test it to make sure it works)










I got the Delta jointer back together too, but no pictures. It needs a little adjusting, but looks like its going to be a great addition as well. No I need to rearrange my shop to get this to all fit. I'll probably sell the old craftsman TS but need to figure out the router table situation first.

Mads, thats one fine looking plane.

Stumpy, I like that #46. It should clean up pretty nice. I'd dunk it in evapo rust.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Wow Don, that was fast. It looks as good as new. (maybe even a little better  )

Tool Gloat 

I was helping my great uncle last weekend and he gave me these as a thank you. 

NAHC limited edition knife
I know it's not a woodworking tool but it's still a tool. I love it. It's sharp and came with a sheath.




























Disston and Morss Keystone Toolworks level (Pat-Mar 12, 1878)
Needs a replacement vial but other than that it is mostly there.




























Lakeside No. 8 drawknife
This thing was made out of some HARD metal. I took a sharpening stone to it and it took a while to get a sharp edge. I'm loving it.










???? steel square
I cannot find a name on it and most of the origional writing have worn off.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Paris :
every knife is a woodworking tool …. still remember its was the only thing I had as boyscout
carving walkingsticks sitting around the campfire … and yours even have a wooden handle 
maybee too nice but perfect as alround knife 
nice toolgloat

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

Nice tool score. I like the shape of that straight drawknife, has a pleasing geometry to my eye. Those should clean up very well. For dry wood, it's hard to beat a good soaking in blo. I like to finish it off with a beeswax/turpentine mixture. I've only recently been using the BLO first step. I saved a saw handle that was almost dust by a soaking in BLO in the sunlight. It took on an almost waxy texture at the end of it. I'm still working on it, so we'll see.


----------



## RGtools

Man alive this forum moves fast.

Stumpy, nice scores, you will have to do some posts as you move along the restore.

Mads, I knew I would get Gepetto to stick. especially after we compared your shop to his.

Paris, nice drawknife, These are interesting tools. They are so simple, and yet every single one I pick up handles just a bit different.


----------



## Dcase

I have a handful of trans planes that I restored. I would like to get some more but the ones I want don't come up as often. They are fun to work on and I like the looks.

Mafe, you will enjoy the 48. Its design is really amazing. I restored mine but mine is a newer type then the one you got. I would leave yours the way it is also.


----------



## jusfine

Great looking plane, Dan, I don't think I have seen one like it before!


----------



## Dcase

Jusfine, Mafe posted a picture of one about 5 or 6 post back its a tongue and groove plane #48 by Stanley. I haven't used it much it mostly sits on display but its all sharp and ready for when I need it. I really admire the design and ease of use of the plane though. LN makes a copy of this plane and its almost the exact in terms of design and use. There was no real way to update or upgrade it. It was perfect.


----------



## DaddyZ

@ Stumpy - You are willing to get rid of the Original Knob but Not Repaint, I don't see the difference, Just my 2 cents. But Great Score, very nice !!!


----------



## Bertha

Dan, those things are so fun. I have been looking for a tongue and groove plane but I'd probably do what you did; just play with it then put it up. It'll be nice to have around for a cabinet back when you want to go heavy on the handwork.


----------



## WayneC

Like when your building the back of a tool cabinet and you do not like the look of the plywood?


----------



## Bertha

^ouch! Yeah, just like that, Wayne! More like, you don't want to go back to the big box store for stupid pine boards after your fiance' was already upset about you buying the first load


----------



## WayneC

You just need to make sure that there is a flower shop between the big box store and your house.


----------



## Dcase

I am slowly getting my walls covered with some nice hand plane wallpaper. I added some more shelfs and such over the past few weeks.


----------



## tom427cid

Hi all,
In the for what-it's-worth column Stanley made two sizes of the swing fence matching plane. The smaller one is sometimes harder to find.
"BERTHA" a question. You live in an area of Black Walnut. I have been looking for a specific piece. If you would view the picture of the tall case clock in my projects note the grain pattern of the waist door. I guess you would call it a compressed,curly,crotch. Do you ever see any pieces such as this? I have been looking for years and havn't been able to locate anything. I have enough curly BW to build another tall clock but nothing for the door.
TIA for any help you might provide.
I also have been trying to locate a bed for a Sargent VBM 714-see pic.
tom


----------



## mafe

Dan it seems to grow there, what a wonderful look. The 48 has always facinated me for it's simplicity, and it is one of those planes that just work and do it so easy, so I have a big smile that I will finally get one. I now have two no 50 one set for tounge and one for groove…

Stumpy you are f….. no way back, soon you workspace will look like Dan's.

Don, I'm really REALLY jealous and happy for you.

Paris, beautiful knife and the drawknife seems also to be a winner.


----------



## Dcase

Mafe, I agree that the 48 is fascinating and very easy to use. After I got the blades sharp I was able to cut an almost perfect T&G joint on my very first try at using it.

One suggestion I have for you when you get it is to take the fence off and do a real good cleaning of the fence lock pin, spring and fence screw. When I got mine the fence turned ok but it worked a ton better when I got all the parts cleaned and oiled. I pretty much had to take the fence all apart to get it cleaned well enough though.


----------



## DaddyZ

Dan - Nice looking shop !!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Daddy*- Who said anything about getting rid of the knob? I asked if anyone thought I should RESTORE it- you know, refinish it.

*Mafe*- I'm a what? Tisk… tisk…

*Dan*- Now I know who Obama is talking about when he says some people have too much and need to pay their "fiar share". I think you should spread those handplanes around so everything is equal! I'll take a few off your hands, thanks for doing your civic duty…


----------



## Bertha

Tom, nice Gage. Those have really shot up in Ebay price over the last few years, huh?
Regarding wood, I've had a terrible time finding lumber here, if you can believe that. Some fellow LJs have been really helpful (Hi Tech!) but I haven't seem to be able to get away from work long enough to make a trip. There is a wealth of walunt around but you really have to know someone with a mill to get anything around here. Many businesses seem to operate like that here in WV. You almost have to "know" someone to have anything remotely resembling a trade performed here. Comercial outfits have almost no interest in new business, it's quite odd.

I will keep a close eye out for some tigthly figured walnut for you. I have a ton of burly looking ones on my property but I don't yet own a mill and I haven't made a proper connection to have one out. I'll keep my eyes peeled. In the mean time, put in a similar "watch" with fellow LJ Stockmaker. I purchased some really nice figured wood from him once.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Allow me to jump onto this runaway train and add the #48 is one laugh-out-loud-fun plane to use!



















Congrats, Mads!


----------



## WayneC

I was having similar fun with my 043 yesterday. I used it to make some blade guards for a spokeshave and a drawknife. Little grooving planes are fun.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Thanks for the complements everyone.

Al, Thanks for the tip on the BLO I'll give it a try. 

Dennis, Your right, it could be a woodworking tool. I'm just afraid to use it. It's so pretty that I don't want to mess up the finish. 

Dan, Nice plane. I want one now. Also, nice wallpaper. I been thinking of doing my shop with plane wallpaper too. 

Mad, I could tell that the drawknife was made of really good quality metal when I was sharpening it. I just can't seem to get it sharp enought to get it to glide through wood. I need to buy some more stuff for sharpening. 

Nice plane Tom.


----------



## Bertha

Paris, I usually don't go crazy on drawknife sharpening. Ask some of the guys around here that use them more than I do. I usually will just form the edge freehand on the wet grinder, give it a quick strop on the powered strop charged with green, then go to work. I've put a very fine edge on them before using the lawnmower blade Tormek attachment and waterstones but it didn't seem to hold up any longer.


----------



## mafe

Paris, I out some links for sharpening drawknifes in my last blog, it might help. You need no more than a medium and a fine stone, you really van make them run on a quite simple sharpening. Some prefer the little stone shaped versions, I'm afraid to cut my fingers so I use one of these stones you use for the gardentools they are lond and pointed in the end, and I just spit on it and leave the old stuff on top, in this way it can make a really fair edge.

Ohh guys, I cant wait to use that plane now, some wonderful shaves Smitty.










Wayne the 43 is one of my favorites, it is so delicate and small, yet so fine to use.
Here you can see it next to a 44 and two 50 over it.

I just ned to start on a new cabinet now, I start to have planes arround with no home, but I guess that is what we call luxury yes Dan…


----------



## Bertha

I really want the 44. That's a hard one to come by over here.


----------



## Dcase

Daddyz- Thank you, but I should say that picture just shows the one clean area of my shop. The rest of my shop is very cluttered with junk, wood and kids bikes. I try and keep that back corner really nice and clean though.

Stumpy- If thats what Mr. President said then I guess I have no choice.. What ones do you want?  I am actually thinking of selling some if anyone is interested. I have a #3, #5, #6, and #7 that I would be willing to sell. All Stanleys and tuned/cleaned ready to use. I also have an extra 4 1/2 but Al has first dibs on that one.


----------



## Bertha

I haven't forgotten about that, Dan. I'll PM you tonight now that the smoke has cleared from an Ebay spree I recently went on. No planes this time. Y'all bought all the ones I wanted


----------



## Bertha

I was after this for you Starrett guys but the more I looked at it, there wasn't a whole lot I could use.
Made a really good deal for someone.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/220851836534?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649










Ended at $64 + $12.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Mads - love that cabinet! Holding those combination planes is truly an art. Figures an architect would figure it out… Quite a prominent place for the #79; do you use it much? Mine pretty much sits on the shelf.


----------



## WayneC

Good looking lot Al…

Wonderful Cabinet Mads. I need one of those.


----------



## mafe

Cabinets MaFe: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/33506 there are links for the others I made.
They are all made from old wine boxes, this gives them a charm from birth.
The 79… do not tll it to no one here on LJ, I have never used it… But I should have last week when I should clean up some sliding dovetails I made, but forgot I had it…
Life.
Smiles, Mads


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey dan- I have one of those BIG stationary scroll saws- wanna trade?

I used to use it for curve cutting so I could keep a resaw blade on my bandsaw, it has a 24" capacity so it's great for that. But I haven't used it lately and it takes up a bit of room in my small shop…

I'd even deliver since we both live in Michigan and I have family out your way…

The photo bleow is snaked off the internet, mine is in better shape and has a heavier wood stand. The best part is the big cast iron table with a band saw like adjustment mechanism, much better than your average scroll saw.










If Dan isn't interested, I'd be willing to take offers from someone else…


----------



## saddletramp

Here is one for all you rhykenologists who are really collectors in disguise (y'all ain't foolin' no one).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Stanley-No-42-Millers-Patent-Gun-Metal-Plow-Plane-/220859019906?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336c393282#ht_8482wt_905


----------



## StumpyNubs

Saddle- Of course we're just collectors! You think we have any idea how to actually USE any of these planes?

I saw one of those in an article the other day. But it wasn't gold like that one! Let me know if you find a solid gold Stanley #5. I'll pay four or five bucks for one of those!


----------



## WayneC

Looks like it got removed Tramp.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's not a handplane, but it's in the same ballpark. I've had this Miter Trimmer for a few years now, but never used it. It was made sometime between 1890-1910 by the Oliver Machine Co for making perfect 45 degree and 90 degree cuts. Works like a shooting board and a handplane except the angled blade makes it cut like butter- or at least it seems from the youtube video I watched. Personally I've never used it- but I think I may dust it off and give it a try. Anybody else ever use one?


----------



## donwilwol

Stumpy, I've been looking for another smaller bandsaw or a scroll for the same reason. To bad its so far I'd make a deal.

I never used a Miter Trimmer. I always wondered how well they worked. That one looks pretty nice.

I've fallen a bit behind. One day out and I can't catch up on this thread.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Al, Mads, thanks for the tips on sharpening. I'll give them a try and see what works for me.


----------



## saddletramp

Wayne, it was a beautiful plane but I thought that the listing was pretty strange. Something about no one being able to bid unless they first contacted the seller and got his approval to bid.

Don and Stumpy, I have one of the mitre trimmers like Stumpys and use it to make frames for my wifes paintings. It works very well.


----------



## donwilwol

The Miter trimmers, do you cut the piece first and then just trim it or can these machines cut the piece?


----------



## saddletramp

Don, you use it like a shooting board. You make your cuts first and then use the mitre trimmer to perfect the angle.


----------



## Bertha

Saddle, that is odd about that plane. I never saw it but it makes me think that it was a "buy now" in disguise. I've never seen a miter trimmer without its own blade. I've seen Oliver trimmers, but not one quite like that. Very nice.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Bob. That's what I assumed. I've seen a few in shops. I'm not sure I'd use one much.


----------



## Dcase

Yesterday we talked a bit about the 48 T&G plane and some of you guys wanted one… Found one on ebay that will probably sell cheap. It needs a good cleaning but looks complete.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-NO-48-TONGUE-GROOVE-PLANE-Blades-/270818460457?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0e09c329#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## WayneC

I think I am going to hunt locally for mine. I looked on ebay yesterday and decided to wait. Also, looked hard at a 148.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm hunting for a SW #49; the #48 is lonely without it's cousin…


----------



## Dcase

Smitty there is a 49 on ebay right now that ends in a day or so.. I don't have the link. I saw it this morning though. Not sure if its a SW. Had a number of bids.

I am trying to keep myself from buying anymore planes right now. I have some other things I need to get for my shop and I can never get them because I usually blow my tool budget on them darn planes.


----------



## WayneC

Dan, I'm doing the same kind of thing. Trying to get some other capabilities in place. Though I do have one plane on my watch list.


----------



## Bertha

^you'll always have a few planes on the list. It's just easier to accumulate a hundred $30 planes than it is to buy a $3000 planer. That's why I like vintage in general. You get so much for very little money. A used Unisaw is about the same price as cheap contractor saw from the big box stores. I recommend buying up all the vintage you can find before everyone catches on, like they have to planes on Ebay. When I first started collecting planes, I well recall getting one for under $20 with shipping.


----------



## Dcase

Almost all of my quality tools are older used tools that I got great deals on. Got my Delta Contractors saw for 200.00, Delta Floor standing drill press for 100.00 (best deal I ever got), Old Craftsman RAS 60.00. I couldn't buy a single one of these tools new for the price I got all 3 of them for.

I have been waiting for a used delta 14 in bandsaw to show up locally for a good price. That will pretty much complete my shop when it comes to power tools.

All of my hand tools are vintage… I do plan on someday buying a couple planes from LN but it wont be for a while. I also want a quality set of chisels. A set of 4 or 6 would serve me just fine. I don't turn at all.


----------



## Bertha

Even six of the finest vintage chisels will run you under $200. You can buy several new Iles for about that and you could spend as little as you wanted on vintage ones with some patience. That bandsaw will come to you also with a bit of patience. Outside of resawing, I don't really have any use for a bandsaw. I really don't enjoy turning that much, so I could get by with a couple of nice drawknives. There's nothing like getting some big grey steel for a steal.


----------



## Dcase

I have looked at WoodRiver chisels and hear they are a good set. Also the new Stanley's. I have no problem buying vintage chisels but it would be nice to get a set that require very little work to get started.

The main reason I want a 14 in bandsaw is for resawing. I don't think I would need anything bigger then 14in.


----------



## Bertha

The new Stanley 750s are about the same price as the vintage ones if you wait patiently. I'd have a really hard time being convinced that the new ones are equivalent to the old. I know they've enjoyed a pretty good recent reputation here but so have the new SWs and I've used them and was not impressed in the least. You like hand tools enough that I would STRONGLY recommend that you treat yourself to some good ones. I've got both beaters and the good stuff and from what I know about you, you deserve a set of really good bench chisels. If I was made of money, I'd buy you a set of the Iles just because I believe so strongly that you deserve a good set. Put off a few planes for a while & save up the best $150 - 300 you've ever spent on something new.

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=IL-100-40.XX&Category_Code=TBBC

Standard set of 6 (1/4", 3/8", 1/2", 5/8", 3/4", 1") ($150.03)

Complete set of all 11 sizes ($315.73)










Otherwise, I'd go with my favorite vintage guys for less than $150.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/W-BUTCHER-CHISELS-7-FLAT-STRAIGHT-GOOD-BETTER-1-4-2-/250895719194?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6a8cdb1a


----------



## Dcase

Al, thanks for the suggestion. The Iles sound good and seem to be priced well. I think I would go with a set of 4 or 6. I am not ruling out some quality vintage chisels but I don't have a great set up for sharpening chisels so it takes me a really long time to get them perfect. I do almost all my grinding by hand via Scary Sharp using the eclipse jig and i'm sure you know the eclipse jig sucks for the smaller chisels so I pretty much have to do them free hand. It would be ok if the primary bevel was all ready established and flat enough for me to follow free hand but the handful of old chisels that I have all had bevels that were way off which made it much harder for me to do.

I spend so many hours working on old plane blades that it would be nice to get a set of chisels that were pretty much ready to go so I wouldn't have to try and spend even more time working on old ones along with the plane irons that I do on a reg basis.


----------



## Bertha

^that makes sense to me. You can save the vintage chisel habit for the future when you get a wetgrinder. Without one, it takes too long to establish a new primary on the scary sharp.

The Richard Kell honing guide is supposed to be really good for small chisels. The small one is $58.00 and the big one is about twice that if I remember correctly.

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=83.100&dept_id=13113










I've been wanting these for a while but I still use the grey Eclipse.


----------



## Dcase

Those jigs look great but I wouldn't pay that much now for one. My cheap eclipse jig works fine for me on everything but the small chisels.

I do have a grinder but its just your basic grinder with the grey stones that came with it. I am actually in the process of upgrading it right now so that I can get better results with my fine tools. I am planning on getting one of the Norton white stones to replace the grey ones and I am also in the process of making my own tool rest. I think that should do me well for grinding the primary bevels on old blades that are in bad shape. Once I have the primary established its much easier to regrind it using scary sharp. The hardest part I have with grinding an old iron is getting it square. I often end up using a mill file to square the iron before grinding.


----------



## StumpyNubs

BTW- That Oliver Trimmer above does have it's own blade. The photo is taken from the flat side of the blade, but that big thing is a very sharp blade.

Onthe vintage tool front, I patiently upgraded my chisels one at a time from ebay and yard sales for next to nothing. When it comes to edged tools, buying the BEST you can afford, even if it takes you a long time, is vital to avoid frustration and truely enjoy your work.


----------



## Bertha

^duly noted. That Oliver is the one I'd want. If you use chisels for fine work, you deserve fine chisels, however long it takes to gather them. If you're chopping away at big box pine with a claw hammer, stick with the cheap big box chisels. But if you're into handplanes and are still using junk chisels, it's time to treat yourself to something well deserved. Grab a somewhat handplane-neutral person and ask. Let's try something here:

I ran across LJ Autumn's blog the other day and almost fell over. http://lumberjocks.com/Autumn/blog/25528. This LJ was flying under my radar somehow until I saw this project. Here's someone who I don't know but definitely knows chisels. I'll invite a comment here. Hold on.


----------



## mafe

I can recomend the Iles chisels, I have them and love them, I only have one issue about them, and that is you guys in US get them for half the price than me when I but them from UK. Dam I should live in US.


----------



## Bertha

^Mads, I feel for you there. I just had to take a 2nd look at what $316.00 U.S. buys in this case. I may have to add to my Iles collection. I told myself I had to restore all my Butchers before I can buy any new chisels. That's just the rules of the tool cabinet: new guys after old guys.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al - You can have my 750 SW chisels when you pry them out of my hands… with a full set of LNs.


----------



## Bertha

You got the new 750's right, Smitty? Do you also have the old? I think we talked about this a long time ago.


----------



## WayneC

I was watching the Schwarz in his anarchist's tool video chest fawn over his LN chisels yesterday. It was all I could do to keep my credit card in my wallet. Said it takes him 30 minutes to prep a set of 8 or so chisels. Backs are flat from the manufacture. There ware a number of tools in the video that are hard to resist.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, the new ones. Old is the Everlastings and a few other stragglers of little note. The prep time, as Wayne notes, must be absolutely incredible (as in pretty much nil) on the L-Ns. Once that's done on the SWs (under a couple hours to get through all eight) it's been smooth sailing / no issues. Edges are holding up very, very well too. So I've got hard 'butts' (Everlasting) when it's brute work and fine chisels (SWs) when it's cabinet-grade work, and all is well. Because with my chisel situation under control, I have money to BUY MORE PLANES… heh heh heh

Oh, and the occassional #85 1/2 rosewood panel gauge. What a beautiful tool that is…


----------



## Bertha

^Smit, given your happiness with the new 750s, what's your verdict on the reissue of "other" sweethearts? If I would have seen the new 750's first, I probably would have ordered all the planes. The fact is that I saw the planes first and hesitated on ordering the new 750s. I've got a couple old 750s that are the cat's pajamas. I'd like to grow my set but they're pretty proud of them these days. That panel gauge is incredible, so is the gouge. I haven't started collecting bobs and I don't plan to


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, I've come somewhat close to buying the #62 but haven't, and for two reasons: the cheap-o aluminum lever cap and a tote shape that is offensive to my eyes. Okay, and maybe a third: I don't need it. Okay, there. I said it. I don't need a low angle jack.

*sob* sniff, sniff… Okay. I'm better now, sorry about that…

RE: Vintage 750s. I really thought about pulling the trigger on one of those every-once-in-awhile sets that appear on eBay, you know, where they're all 10"+ long and have partial or full decals. But I just couldn't do it.

If I would have been bitten (and burned) by the plane re-issue bug I'd likely think like you do: Not again. But I went chisels, and I'm quite satisfied. From what I've experienced and read they're a solid product. Because your old 750s are near and dear, they're socket style. You have an overall preference there, ie: socket vs. tang?

Only own the panel gauge, sorry for the group pic strap hangars…


----------



## WayneC

All I can say about the 62 is don't try one if you want to avoid developing a need for one…


----------



## Bertha

^thanks Smit. There are a few 62's or likenesses thereof that I'd go to before the new and improved SW line. I'm destined for the LN, I fear. Wayne and you both may remember the times before the 62 bug hit Ebay. They'd come up as bastard sons, for $100 at the most. For $300+, you're into LN territory. I mean, I don't have a full set of LN dusters (.......) like some fanboys, but for the money, it's hard to argue with. I can't get past the stylings of the Veritas, but that's my own thing. In a perfect world, i'd own all of all of them.


----------



## donwilwol

Is there such a thing as a plane that's NOT needed? Just sayin!

So as part of putting my shop back in order I needed to get my benches cleared. In order to clear my one benches I needed somewhere's for some of the planes. I had a couple of hours this afternoon after work, here's what I came up with.



















And I did manage to get two of the last 3 planes out of the evapo-rust. They have been soaking since Saturday.

A decent #4, low knob but it has a broken frog. Its an S casting so supposedly S castings were used between 1893 and 1899. That should be a type 7.



















And a newer Miller Falls #14 (stanley #5 size)


----------



## WayneC

One thing about restoring all those planes Don, your really getting sharpening and tuning down.


----------



## donwilwol

Its amazing how easy sharpening is …...... NOW. all it takes is practice practice practice and some more practice.


----------



## Bertha

Man, look at the front knob on that low 4! Gorgeous. That Samuel L. Jackson (henceforth SLJ; reference to "MF") #14 is fantastic, too


----------



## Bertha

Don, you've probably gone through your sharpening methods and I've probably read them 10 times. My apologies if this is so. For the record, what is your method in a summarized 6 steps or less, starting from an ugly vintage iron? because those are some tasty even shavings.


----------



## donwilwol

I just updated my sharpening blog. Read from "Edit with additional information" on.

All I do is hollow grind on an 8" aluminum oxide wheel. 8" so its not to hollow.
Flatten the back
Put it in my cheapo jig.
Hit it on my oil stone found at a flee market for next to nothing. (I don't know the grit, but know its quit a bit finer than the 6000 grit water stone I paid to much for)
Make sure I have about 1/32 even edge.
With it still in the jig, strop it.

I can sharpen a reasonable blade in about 7 - 10 minutes first time. A resharpen now takes me 4 or 5, maybe less. That's a regrind sharpen. A touch up is probably a minute or 2.


----------



## donwilwol

I should note I do have some courser oil stones for flattening the back. Also not if you knock those sucker off your bench onto the concrete floor you wind up with 3 stone of irregular shape. Profanity spews from your mouth uncontrollably for quit some time.

Don't even both with a grinder if you don't have an aluminum oxide wheel.


----------



## WayneC

Are you power grinding or using a hand grinder?


----------



## donwilwol

power grinding usually.


----------



## Bertha

Strong work, DW. 'you make that grinder dock? I'll hit up your blog for details but I'm intrigued by that flea market stone that has supplanted your expensive water stone & skipped a couple steps in my process. I have a real similar overall strategy: get a nice square primary bevel on the wheel, then get to the highest grit as quickly as possible, then hit the leather. Done. I strop with the jig on, too


----------



## donwilwol

That grinder dock is krenov inspired out of "The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking by James Krenov". Best design I've seen yet. Want a different angle, shim it. Mark the shims and get right back were you want to be.


----------



## WayneC

It looks pretty cool. I am using a wolverine jig or if the blade is not too bad the worksharp. Then water stones.

Is it hinged?


----------



## donwilwol

no hinges. Its as simple as it gets. When I saw it in the book I said I have to make one of those. Really simple, and works really well.


----------



## lysdexic

I watched this thread grow for weeks and thought that I would just "let it go." But I couldn't resist and finally read through the last several hundred posts.

Dan, I posted a review of my experiences with the WoodRiver chisels. FWIW.

The #48 ebay listing above. Is it complete? I just don't know enough to discern.


----------



## RGtools

I will say that after buying one lie Nielsen Chisel (1/4 mortiser) I am hooked. I refuse to buy a cheap chisel ever again.

More manufactures should make tools instead of tool kits.


----------



## Bertha

^Lysdexic, that 48 looks pretty complete to me. 
^RG, I totally agree. And we're talking $65.00 here for something that your great grandkids could use. For new chisels, LN or Iles all the way. It's just not as big an expense as we like to make it out to be.

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1291

This is the one I want, LN 1/10th


----------



## donwilwol

welcome Autumn. I'm not sure whether to be happy or sad after that post. either way I look forward to your input.

Oil stone…..the only way to go. I start with some power and mellow through the process.

I need to ramp up my chisel collection, but I have a mixed bag of different finds. They work and I'm not complaining. I had to downsize about 15 years ago too, but about 1.5 years ago I got my shop back and as you can see, I'm enjoying it more than ever.


----------



## Bertha

Welcome, Autumn! The sickness is very deep on this thread, so if we're enabling, you'll have to forgive us May your chisel stay sharp and your plane stay flat


----------



## donwilwol

Al, that was deep.

Content is good. I'll be content when my shop is cleaned up and back in order. New TS, new jointer, still plenty of planes to restore, a box full of saws, and a boat load of braces.


----------



## DaddyZ

Aww -









Makes you want to see whats in store in the 'tool Heaven' (I got something in my eye)


----------



## RGtools

Welcome Autumn! It's good to have another person in this thread. Al's right about the enabling crowd though.

That's quite the story though…glad to see you are still working wood. Oil-stones are what I recently moved to and I could not be more happy with the change. I like that they are slow (but not really slow if you are paying attention) since it helps me save steel.

Al, that 1/10 would come in handy with great regularity in my shop for hardware installs. When I do finally grab a 1/2 chisel, I will be going with the Isles.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah RG, I really want that 1/10. I've been tempted to grind down one of mine. I know what you mean about the hardware. Trying to install a mortise lock or hinge in a small box is really difficult without a long skinny mortiser. I've resorted to carving tools and the drill press in the past b/c I didn't have the right chisel. For my purpleheart humidor, I abandoned a smaller lock for a larger one b/c I didn't have a small enough mortise chisel. A really tiny router plane blade would be similarly helpful for some of those hinges.


----------



## saddletramp

Autumn, welcome to this thread (I know that you are not new to LJs, I've seen some of your excellent work). I'm happy for you that you are content with your downsizing. I wish that I could get there but I am still very much in the collector mode as I am just beginning to learn to refurbish, repair, maintain and use hand tools. So, I collect away. Although I do try very hard not to buy things that I am not going to use eventually or too many duplicates, I find myself on ebay almost daily, drooling over all the prety toys and trying to convince myself that I don't really have any need for this widget or that thing-a-ma-bob. Alas, it is a slippery, slippery slope and I continue to gain momentum on my downward, headlong, spiraling plunge.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My next chisel adventure will be grinding a pair of skew chisels from flea market inventory. Really want something that cleans out those dovetail crevaces.


----------



## Dcase

Don, Its weird I have the very same Ryobi grinder and I also just made my own tool rest that looks very much like yours. We must think alike.. Also, nice planes, again.. You move way to fast for me and I am fast. I swear you post a few restored planes every day… Your a machine.

About the #62. I have wanted one ever since I made my first end grain cutting board. My low angle block planes just didn't have the muscle for the job. If I do get one I would go with a new LN but if I can get a deal on one of the new Stanley SW's I would go that route.

I have heard a lot of mixed feelings on the new SW planes and I get the impression they are good but could use some changes… Since I have so many old Stanley planes I am hoping they continue and I would like to support by buying there new stuff. I think it would be great if they were to re release all of their bench planes including the #1… Special editions and such… There is money there if they did it right..


----------



## saddletramp

Dan, If we are going to wish, I wish they would re-release all of the Bedrocks (but of course with all of the quality of the best previous incarnation) including the #1 that I believe that they proto-typed but did not release. How's that for a wish? LOL


----------



## donwilwol

I hope all your wishes come true…
Dan, I've learned to have several restores going at once. That way whatever I'm in the mood for I can do. Sometimes I just don't feel like sanding a tote, other times I do. I've got 5 or 6 totes sanded and ready to go, just because the mood struck. This is stress release for me, and sometime I have a lot of stress. (see the travel conversation in the hand saw thread)

I want a #62 as well, but I'm not quite ready to spring for the $200. I'll keep searching for the flea market deal. maybe even a xmas list item, who knows.

Autumn, if your a recovering toolaholic, I'm not sure you should hang out here. We're glad to have you, but the temptation….oh the temptations. Sometimes when Al get going, we're not sure if he's dreaming or serious. (yep, just Al) 

Bob, now I can't get the thought of a 601 out of my head, all bright and shiny new…......


----------



## dbray45

Autumn - this place is really dangerous to tool addicts - welcome to the thread. I am fortunate in that I have no room, I have just started to reorganize my shop because of my latest purchace of a radial arm saw. I have planes on my workbench, with no home; chisels that need a new home; a couple of saws that need to be put away, and so - the mouse has a cookie. Everything is changing.


----------



## Bertha

Y'all know that Patrick of Patrick's Blood and Gore makes a quality 601 repro, right? It ain't cheap but it's sure nice looking.

http://www.supertool.com/601.htm
For a guy who thinks the Bedrock line is all hype, this is pretty glowing commentary:

"The #601 does all this, and more, with finer control and greater tactile feedback than can be had with a larger bench plane or block plane. Fine work demands fine tools, and the #601 is simply the finest small smoothing plane ever made.

Beat the rush, and get your Bedrock #601 plane today, all for the *bargain price of $695.00+ship* by pressing the Ordering link. You won't be able to put the thing down, and, honestly, you'll be fighting with the wife over who gets to hold it first. No Bedrock collection is complete without the #601. "

Very nice stylings; a bit coarse maybe; I love the iron stamp:










proper knob:









proper lever:









$700 is steep but I could be tempted if I were Don


----------



## Bertha

David, no shop is too small for a RAS, lol This was a while back and I've crammed a lot more in there now I even cut my RAS table back so I could squeeze my body between it and my TS rails. The disease, the disease.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I also usually always have a few restorations going at once. I have slowed down a bit but at my fastest I still don't think I punched them out like you do… I agree its a great stress reliever. I also have tons of stress and thats why I head right to the shop after dinner every night. A break from work, kids, wife… My quiet place.

Al, I have seen that 601 on his site. Looks great. I am curious who makes it. I wonder if he makes them himself somehow or if he has them cast somewhere. That part interest me.


----------



## Bertha

One of us is going to eventually start casting or buying a surface grinder and making infills. It's bound to happen. Speaking of which, where are Philip Marcou and August. Those guys are MIA. Probably work. Anyhow, Paul Hamler used to carve his planes into butterboard (butter block?) and send them for casting. Some of his parts were so small that they were delivered suspended in a vial with like 100 components per vial. I have a good artist friend who does limited lost wax casting. One day, one day.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, the thought has crossed my mind more than once….......


----------



## racerglen

Don-Al Valley tools ?


----------



## Dcase

Its crossed my mind also but I think for now its best kept a thought for me. Right now I spend more time cleaning and tuning old tools then I do actually working with wood. To venture into metal work and plane making I think I might as well just forget about making any furniture or other wood projects. Thats not to say someday though.


----------



## Dcase

what about VeritALs?


----------



## dbray45

Someone has a surface grinder


> ?


? I have space!

Al - I like your picture, I will have to take one of mine. In the meantime, move your TS next to the RAS, where the TS was, add a stack of lumber 4 1/2' high, put a bandsaw, a planer, and toolbox over there with the saws - did I mention the router table and work bench, Oh darn, I forgot the DC. Need I say more? Its about 7'x20' with a staircase (included) and a dog leg at the other end. I use the 10'x3' area under the steps to store lumber. If you look at my cedar park bench, it was up against the TS and the planer is in the foreground.

Its challenging.


----------



## Bertha

Don-Al Holler Tools? 
David, I've moved things around a bit and got rid of an old tablesaw I was just using as a tenon jig. I stole the motor off it to power a grinder. I'm planning a bench to double as an outfeed table but I'm having trouble coming across the lumber. Aside from Fir at the big box, enough maple from my suppliers would run $1000 just for the top. Throw another $800 in there for benchcraft vises and I'm into major bucks.


----------



## jusfine

My neighbour has a surface grinder, and every other kind of machining tool you could want. He loves playing with steel and as well he is a woodworker (fellow collector).

I accidently bought another shoulder infill. I put a low bid on it on ebay and forgot about it, then got the invoice, and today the Fedex driver showed up at my door…

When I unwrapped it, I was surprised to see that it had been quite recently surfaced, I don't think the edges were this fresh when it was made over 50 years ago… no more patina, except on the rosewood.


----------



## dbray45

Didn't you mention that you had some logs down yonder? Cut a couple of those and get them inside before it gets cold and they will be dry before Christmas. Even with the waste with using a chain saw is far better than letting them rot. Just a thought!


----------



## WayneC

It is a nice looking little Infill. I played around with bidding on a 605 1/2 yesterday but it got too rich for my blood. Did get some more carving tools and a pair of bow saws.


----------



## jusfine

Thanks Wayne, I like it too! I cannot believe how much people are willing to bid on some items. I was blown out of the water on a plane last week I thought I *really* needed.

With 12 seconds to go it was at $120.00, and I just happened to be watching it end, and my bid was just over $300 so I was already drooling (what an addict).

Next thing I knew it was over and had sold for $658 and change.

Drool mixed with tears, not a pretty sight…


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Al-Adon for sure. Don't know about you guys making planes, though. ;=)

Do they let drunks run breweries ?


----------



## jusfine

Great line David!

And so true.


----------



## WayneC

It is amazing to watch some auctions in the last few minutes. Tool making > tool buying in my book… : )

Oh and Welcome Autumn.


----------



## donwilwol

how about "do they let drunks make planes?"


----------



## Dcase

Do they let drunks run breweries ? hahahaha that was a good line.. Is this now The Roast of the Plane Collectors? lol

I got a few planes on the way from ebay. I won a KeenKutter KK3 which I am really looking forward to getting. I also have a Sargent 409? #4 size and a little Stanley 101 finger plane on the way soon.

My shop is also getting pretty cramped. I have been avoiding it for a while but I am afraid I have no choice but to get rid of my shop couch… Sitting along one of the walls in my shop is a very nice antique couch that I bought at a thrift store for 30 dollars for my first apt. Its a massive couch and it served my living room well for years before it was replaced and moved to the garage… Now it just collects sawdust, wood scraps and junk but I couldn't ever bring myself to get rid of it. I would have almost an entire wall to work up against if I were to get rid of it…


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Dan, I just bought a Sargent 409 a few days ago. The tote is glued up on my bench as we speak.









It didn't have a blade, so I've got a craftsman blade in it for now. Its all back together except for the tote.
How many Keenkutters do you have now. They are good looking planes, I've had a few in my hands, but prices have always been more than I'm willing to spend.


----------



## Bertha

Being an ex-commercial brewer and having visited many breweries over the World, I can answer that with 100% confidence: YES, they let drunks run breweries! The old joke was, "as long at the accountant is sober…". The big breweries almost run themselves. The smaller micros, especially if with pub attached, don't really afford much drinking to the proprietors. I always laugh when I see the Sam Smiths brewers chugging on brews in advertisements. Those guys drink less in a year than my landscapers drink in an afternoon.


----------



## Bertha

JusFine, I've bid a confident $100 on a plane that's gone over $1000 before, lol. You can't win them all. 
I once bid $35.00 on a 212 and ran to my "you won" tab the following morning, expecting to have a new plane. LOL.


----------



## jusfine

But my wife thinks I am trying to…


----------



## jusfine

But my wife thinks I am trying to…


----------



## RGtools

I would love to start making more advanced tools.

I saw a mill for $600 the other day….I almost caved. Give me a mill and a metal lathe and I will start making some handsome things.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I think you guys could pull it off. Even with components produced by assignment and assembly/setup centrally. Make sure Bertha makes his share of frogs (for no other reason than to get his karma right again).

May I put a deposit (returnable, of course) on a ten year commemorative now ? ;=)


----------



## Dcase

Don - A few weeks ago I won a Sargent 410 which is 4 1/2 size. It was my first Sargent bench plane and when I got it I really liked it. Very well built, casting was thick, frog was heavy. So I bid on another one the 409 and should have it shortly.

I only have one Keen Kutter, a KK5. Keen Kutter's were first made by Stanley and they were numbered K4 or K5 and so on. Later Sargent bought Keen Kutter name and the ones made by Sargent were the KK series. From what I have seen the older K series made by Stanley will sell for more then the KK series. I cant speak for the K series because I don't have one.

My KK5 as I have talked about in great detail before on this forum has a very thick iron and chip breaker. Thicker then the new Hock irons and breakers. I wont get into the dreaded debate of thick vs thin iron again but I will say I have my KK5 and my Stanley #5 next to each other on the shelf and I now only reach for the Keen Kutter. I wont say its because of the thicker iron and breaker but my KK5 sure feels like it cuts a lot easier and smoother then my Stanley #5.

I guess I will know more when I get the KK3 I won. I will sharpen it and compare it to my Stanley #3. I couldn't tell from the pictures if the KK3 has the same thicker blade and breaker. I will be sure to report when I get it.


----------



## WayneC

For $3.8K you could have your own ready made Anarchist's tool chest….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Antique-Master-Carpenter-Tool-Chest-Tools-/120781825942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1f286796


----------



## Dcase

Thats a nice chest of tools but 3,800.00… ummm.. No thanks. Nothing really jumped out to me in the photos as being something that would be hard to find for 20 dollars or so..


----------



## DaddyZ

3800\44 Planes = 86.36 per Plane, Of course you have everything else.

44 Planes x 25=1100 so is everything else worth 2700.00

Something sounds fishy ?

It is a nice chest of tools, yes, but I think the price is to high by a few thousand


----------



## Bertha

Really cool collection of tools but really just an advanced set of molders with some stragglers thrown in there. I routinely see 12+ molder sets for less than $150. I see about $1000 worth of stuff in that bag.

Dan, everytime I hear Keen Kutter, I think of you. The only picture I've seen of you is the one where you're cradling planes. So, that's the image that comes to mind when I here KK.

David, holding a deposit would make it proscrastination. At this stage, it's just dreaming

I found this picture for JusFine. One of my dream planes is still the Preston shoulder. A handful of Records would do, though.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Bertha

For Jusfine:


----------



## jusfine

Ok, I will send you one. Is that infill for sale? I was driving, had to pull over to see it up close…


----------



## Dcase

Al, thats funny because I don't have a thing for keen kutters or anything. I only have one. However I am ok with being though of when the name comes up because ill stand behind the quality of KK.

I will have to take some more pictures of myself. I don't have any of me in the shop. Maybe I can get my wife to take some pics of me working…

I have lots of pictures of me in the ring with Superfly Jimmy Snuka but none of me woodworking.. Go figure…


----------



## Bertha

Sadly, JusFine, no. It was a picture stolen from a showcase at infill-planes.com. They have links to two fine Norris's, though.

http://www.infill-planes.com/36/dovetailed-steel-smooth-plane-by-e-preston-sons/

The big Norris has a Mathieson iron. So fine, JusFine.










They're asking $900 for the big Norris I think.


----------



## Bertha

LOL, Dan. Hard to go wrong with that


----------



## Dcase

Ok, it has nothing to do with planes or woodworking but ill post it only because you said it was ok Al..









Ill sum it up real quick.. I did pro wrestling on the small scale for about 10 years. A lot of big stars from the 80s and early 90s worked on these shows after they were off tv and out of their prime. I got the honer of working with Jimmy Snuka and even though he was no longer in the same shape as the picture you just posted it was still a dream match for someone like me who grew up watching the guy on tv….

I quit wrestling after my 3rd son was born. There was a ton of traveling involved and no money so its one of those things you can only do for so long and once you know your not going to make the big bucks you have to give it up….


----------



## Bertha

Dan, look at the ref! He's had enough, Dan, no mas! Awesome. Ironically, I'm not into wrestling. It's ironic because 1) my good doctor friend in TN is a popular referee and 2) my future brother in law owns a wrestling company. I get a huge kick out of all that stuff. The personalities are phenomenal. I think many people might be really surprised that the environment is actually very family friendly and the wrestlers are really nice dudes as a rule, even sweet if I can say that as a straight man.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Psssst - I hear on another thread out there that we're a bunch of plane elitists… Glad we're talking about something else until they leave.


----------



## WayneC

lol


----------



## DaddyZ

In one corner we have 'Dan the Keenman', in the other 'Al the doctor', Wait here comes Smitty, Wayne coming in from the Side, LOOK OUT A FREE FOR ALL !!!!!!!


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, i'm LOL. Thanks I needed that.

cardboard sign in my hands saying, "Need Money (for vintage tools) hmmmmm, thats an Idea!!


----------



## WayneC

A regular tag team match….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glad you fellas were still lurking. And yes, I'm laughing my butt off too. Sometimes, not often, I gotta stir. But then, we was *provoked!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bertha (and others) I got that video back up if you want to cirtique it. Please read the brief blog first and then return to leave a comment after watching the video…

It's here.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Nubs, I'm watching it now. I'm enjoying the accent


----------



## mafe

Ok I can see you are all really serious here, so I will post a picture here from to nights LJ meeting in Copenhagen.









Flemming taking a picture of Andy and Mads looking a window frames as the true LJ's we are after all.

If you really want to see more:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/30247
Big big big smile,
Mads


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've been to Copenhages a few times… nice airport…


----------



## jusfine

After seeing how Mads was shaping handles on his planes, I thought it would be a good idea to fix one or two of mine. I came across some Seconds at Lee Valley yesterday. I grabbed the whole bunch, thought why not for $3.00 each, $2.00 for the little one.

Got home, took them out of their plastic sleeves and realized they are handles for Veritas cross cut or dovetail saws…

Maybe I can use them for jigs or something, greed got the best of me on this one…










Mads, I could have included a handle for you!


----------



## mafe

Could you not make new holes in them? Put a dovel in the existing hole and drill new.
I would love to see one of those handles fitted on a Veritas hand plane.
I'm sorry if I was misguiding you…
Randy, you should…
But yes otherwise you will have the coolest jigs on LJ.
Laugh,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

jusfine, I don't think they will be good for anything. I think you better sent those handles to me. I'll "dispose" of them properly.

Dan, you didn't tell us your wrestling name. Like Plane Dan, or Stanley Dan? Seriously that's a pretty cool story you get to tel your grandkids someday.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dan- Did you really say in post #2957 abpove that you "stand behind the quality of KKK"? I'm puttin' you on my BLOCK list, Pal!


----------



## Dcase

Don - Ya I had a whole character I did… I have a lot of videos of my matches at home so ya the kids/grandkids will be able to see that stuff.

Stumpy - I said I stand behind the quality of KK… I didn't type 3 K's… I think your eyes were seeing KKK what does that say? haha


----------



## WayneC

[email protected] Stumpy. When I saw your Icon I was thinking a tortured grunge soul ala Kurt Cobain. That was until I saw (and enjoyed) your video. I was a bit off, Eh?

Dan, I think inquiring minds would like to know what your wrestling name actually was.


----------



## Dcase

Wayne - I just wrestled under a regular name.. It was my character that was different.. It would take to much explaining… Maybe someday…

On another note, we were talking a bit about chisels the other day which sparked my interest in going through my small collection of old chisels again…

I had this one really old chisel that I had picked up from a garage sale or something. It was well rusted and the edge was pitted and damaged. I cleaned the rust off a while ago to look for a marking but I was unable to find any. Last night I decided to work on it again. I cleaned it up more and got got the back flat and put a new bevel on it. After a few hours of work I finally was able to find the remains of the makers markings on it. The chisel is a James Swan Company chisel. I just googled it this morning and learned that the James Swan chisels are considered very good quality and also quite rare. I will get some pictures of it and post tonight.


----------



## DaddyZ

Dan - you dog holding out on us !!!


----------



## Bertha

^Holy Crap, Dan. You better search your collection a bit better. Dans got a rusty tool bin full of James Swans! Next, he'll be finding Butchers and Witherbys in there too

It's weird, though, I've found guys that know what they're talking about that HATE Swans. I love them, so go figure. I'll be interested in hearing what you think.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have the same problem- I was digging through my drawers and discovered a whole set of Festool products… Go figure…


----------



## Bertha

^me too. I found 5 Kapexes. Kapae? Kapi?


----------



## Dcase

I wish I had a bin full of chisels yet to be ID'ed but I'm afraid that was the only one. I have maybe a dozen chisels and all but two of them are plastic handle chisels. Most of the plastic handle ones are the yellow and blue Stanleys or Fullers.

The Swan and an old Blue Grass chisel are the only two wood handle chisels I have. Like I said I did clean the rust off the Swan chisel maybe as far back as a year ago and at that time I did not see any markings. The edge was so damaged and pitted I just decided it was not worth working on so it went in a box. I have to give you credit Al, because after we talked the other day about chisels it sparked my interest to take a closer look at the one I now know is a Swan. Once I polished up the steel I could see the faint markings. I had to look really close under the light but it def says The James Swan Co. After 3 hours of lapping and grinding I got it razor sharp. I only tested it on the end grain of a piece of cherry and it had no problem slicing nice shavings. Its sharp but whether it holds that nice edge for a while or not is what the real test is.

I do have a question you may have answer to. The handle is made from at least two pieces. There is a hardwood handle then at the top there is a ring of some material. I don't think its wood. Do any of you know what that is? Almost feels like cork or something like that.


----------



## Bertha

It's probably leather that's just corked out. I make a small tenon and add a leather washer to mine. I like the bushing on the handle rather than between the socket and handle.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I can understand why Dan is so hesitant to talk about his wrestling days- He and I met in the ring once and I gave him a vicious beating. I used to go by the name Stumpy "the chisel" Beefcake. I don't remember what his name was, I just called him "that guy who I made cry like a girl"...


----------



## Bertha

Strong photoshop, Stumps. Strong animal print day shorts, Dan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, did you say you have to give the chisel to Al because he gets the credit for finding the Swan mark? Wow, how generous! (Al, can I use it sometime?)


----------



## Dcase

hahahaha thats great…

I am hesitant only because its so not related to woodworking. While some might be interested its just so off topic that I wouldn't want to turn away or upset people wanting to talk about woodworking and planes. I gave the quick sum up of it and a photo and figured I would leave it at that… If you do really want to know all about the wrestling you can PM me and I can talk about it..


----------



## Dcase

No no no, I gave him credit only for sparking my interest to take a closer look at my old chisels. I found the Swan stamp!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, okay. My bad.


----------



## Bertha

Lol. Dan, may that be the first of many Swans you find. I wouldn't worry to much about straying topics; this thread always winds back around to the good stuff. I had some fun out in the shop working on my tool till.










Speaking of off topic, there's a UniMog for sale not to far from me.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Plywood! I would think a nice plane collection like that would be put in some kind of rosewood cabinet. I never let my planes touch anything but asian silk…

And is that a Stanley Fat Max chisel I see in there?

Looks like you have an old Stanley #70 Box Scraper in there too! That's one usless tool I just can't seem to throw out…


----------



## Dcase

I have never even heard of a UniMog but I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## Bertha

^Oh yeah, Stumps, you'll find a Fat Max in my collection if you look hard enough. Now that you point it out, it's pretty hilarious. Big gawdy yellow cheap chisel. If I'm looking at my own picture right, with the door closed, he's up close and personal to a SW#4. Can you imagine?! "Who's your bunkmate?"..."Early Butcher… rosewood; who's yours?"..."Fat Max" lol. How freakin' aweful. I'm cracking myself up over here.

Anyway, Dan, yes. Yes, you want a UniMog. Mercedes makes them and they can be had for decent prices. There's a small subculture that fixes them up. The first one I saw was owned by a woodworker, I think in a book somewhere. I've been searching for one ever since. This one's even in Fat Max colors, lol.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, when I was much younger, and wasn't worried bout putting kid through college and the like I had a 72 chevy short box full time 4×4 with a 350. I buried that so bad one evening I had a dodge, a ford and 2 jeeps in tandem and they couldn't move me. I had to go find a tractor. I had to be to work for 7am, I was late and hadn't been home yet. ooohhhh the good old days. Obviously my wife started speaking to me again after a while.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Wow Al, We just use trucks, jeeps, and atvs down here.


----------



## Dcase

Al, when you say decent price what are you talking decent? I assume one of these to run 40k+?

Unless you have a lift with some serious mud tires on it a full size pickup is useless in the mud. Way to front heavy. The front end will sink right down as soon as you hit deep mud. My very first car was a 94 Jeep Cherokee and me and a few buddies from high school used to go out two tracking. I was the only one with a Jeep, they both had full sized pickups. Its funny because they used to kind of tease me cuz I had the little jeep but one time we went off road on a really muddy field and both of them buried their trucks within 5 minuets of driving in the field. I hooked a strap to my "little" Jeep and pulled one of them out but the other one was buried to the axle. Kind of like what happened with Don they had to get a tractor back there to pull him out. Funny they never made fun of my little jeep again…. I miss that car..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Actually, there's a place for a Fat Max in every tool set. I have a set of three I use once in a while. They're not as bad as you'd think, and you don't freak out at the thought of using a hammer on one.


----------



## Maverick44spec

*Unless you have a lift with some serious mud tires on it a full size pickup is useless in the mud. Way to front heavy. The front end will sink right down as soon as you hit deep mud.*

You mean like these. 














































I love how this topic can go prom planes and chisels to mudding in the same post. 

Yay, post #3000


----------



## Bertha

Dan, the Unimogs run $10-$30K depending upon how handy you are. That yellow one above's listed at $27,500 in Texas. I'm not that offended by the price, having shopped for 3/4 ton trucks lately. The problem is that most of them are in Europe and part of the fun is the restoration. Whiiiiiiich of course is another problem. Problem meaning hobby. http://www.benzworld.org/forums/unimog/

Speaking of chisels, I snared a beat-down Butcher on Ebay for under $6 the other day. It don't happen often but it still does happen!


----------



## Dcase

I like driving in the mud but I like the sand even better… There is a huge dune beach here in West MI where people can drive there 4×4s across hundreds of arcs of sand dunes. You can pull right up to the beach and go swimming also. Here are a couple pictures of me, one of my sons and my truck at the dunes a couple years ago.


----------



## Dcase

I forgot to say that first picture of me was taken on top of the highest dune. You have to really hit the gas and know what your doing to make it to the top. Once your up there the view is great!


----------



## Bertha

Dan, what's that in the sand on the first pic? Is that a toy Jeep or a real Jeep below? My eyes are playing tricks on me.


----------



## Dcase

Al, its a real jeep. Its down at the bottom of the dune so its actually a lot lower and farther away then my truck which is at the top of the dune in the picture. The dune I am on is very steep and at the very top there is just barley enough room for my truck to be able to park at the top. If you don't time it just right on your way up you will over shoot the top and be on your way down the other side of the dune… Its so much fun… Was more fun with my jeep but my truck handles decent.


----------



## Maverick44spec

That's neat that there's one here in Texas. It's a little too pricy for me though. Dan, I don't think we have dunes like that (at least I have not seen them)  It looks like you had fun.


----------



## Dcase

Here is another picture, in this one you can see one of the bigger dunes in the back ground with a truck at the top. This kind of gives you an idea of how steep they are.


----------



## Bertha

Dude! You are up there, Dan.


----------



## Dcase

The dunes are called Silver Lake Sand Dunes and they are right on the shore of Lake Michigan. As far as I knew its the largest dune beach in the country and one of the only ones that allows the public to drive on. Its not expensive at all. All you need is a ORV license which is about 20 dollars and is good for a year, and you also have to buy a state park pass which is like 6 dollars. The only other expense is you need to buy a flag and hardware to mount it to your front bumper. There are also a TON of ATV's and dirt bikes as well as dune buggies. I have been up there almost every year for the past 8 or 9 years… Granted I only live an hour and 45 mins from the place. People come from all over the country to drive them though.


----------



## Dcase

One more picture… This picture was taken by me from the top of the dune. You can see all the trucks and atv's getting ready to drive up the dune.


----------



## donwilwol

so, I'll dig out the picture (back before we knew what digital was) of my CJ7, all 4 wheels about 6 feet off the ground coming up out of a river bed.

And back to the regular scheduling…...............
The Sargent 409.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I was working on my Sargent 410 last night and have a question you may know answer to. I had to fix a crack in the knob after the glue dried I sanded the old finish off and refinished it. I couldn't figure out what kind of wood the knob and tote are. Had an interesting smell to it and the sawdust was redish in color. Do you know what kind of wood Sargent used on their old planes? It had a really nice grain to it.


----------



## Bertha

What size is the 409, Five-ish? That's one good looking plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, its a #4. 
Dan, I think its cocobolo.
I glued mine first with epoxy. The epoxy came right apart. I think the wood was to oily. Titebond held.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, that is one sweet looking plane. Nice job.


----------



## mafe

That is what I call shavings.


----------



## mafe

Funny jig.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Bertha 
we have a word here in Denmark …. saying if you setting a Unimog so it ain´t possibble 
for itself to dig out from there …....you are fired as Unimogdriver ….. 

now see what happen in the Danish bermuda-triangle ha ha 
first there was a 20 Ton excavator trying to make a draining trench in the feild 
what happen it sunk in and tilt to the side …..
then the 40 ton bigbrother (excavator) wanted to help littlebrother …. nice of him … right 
but …. but big brother unfortunaly had a bad day too he sank and tilt over too … :-(
hmmmm … what to do ….. are we call in the Danish emergency company ( Falck ) 
they have all sorts of assistance verichles + firedepartment , ambulance etc.
can you gess what happen to the two unimogs and a heavy tov truck …......right the mudd got them 
so after a week fight they finely call in the army to help with some trucks they use to 
rescue tank´s with ….. that seems to fix this little problem …. LOL

here is some links look at the article first 
where you see the excavators enlarge the first of the small pictures and you can see two
little red unimogs in the background 
http://ekstrabladet.dk/112/article1624759.ece

then see the two links with some vidioclip from a Danish television company

Falck trying 
1….http://nyhederne.tv2.dk/article.php/id-43886419:video-gravkøer-og-falck-fanget-i-mudderhul.html
then the army 
2….http://nyhederne.tv2.dk/article.php/id-43960898:h%C3%A6ren-k%C3%A6mper-mod-mudderhul-p%C3%A5-lolland.html?rss&utm_source=news.dk&utm_campaign=tv2_indland&utm_medium=traffic

sorry the speak is on Danish … but its still worhty a good smile

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

no talk in the first vidioclip … nothing wrong on your site


----------



## Bertha

Whoa! What kind of truck is that the army has?! I like the red Unimog. The Unimog had seen better days than in that mudhole


----------



## Maverick44spec

Mads, Those videos are neat. I wonder how sharp that jig actually gets them?

Dennis, That was kind of funny. looked like a mess to get out. My computer would only load the first pic so I didn't get to see the rest.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Bertha it cuold be anyone of the european truckcompany´s 
Volvo , Scania , Mercedes , Renult , Man , Dab hard to tell from the pictures 
but it have eight wheeldrive , stearing on the two frontaxels 
here is a simular Man with another build up … I think you will like the sand coloured … its panseret… 
get one of those and you never have to fear what size baking role your forthcomming wife 
is armered with ….. LOL
http://www.forsvaret.dk/HOK/Materiel/Documents/LVG_m_kroghejs_Fakta.pdf

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

sorry Paris try a little later maybee you are lucky when all the night danes has gone to bed


----------



## mafe

Paris: I also doubt that jig, but thought it was fun.
But the workshop in the other video is wonderful, and the calmness and ease of his work really talks to me.

Dennis, http://www.snopes.com/photos/accident/crane.asp
But in Denmark it is all true.


----------



## Dcase

Here are some pics of the James Swan chisel I got. I refinished the handle.



























And I tuned up my Sargent 410… I left the patina on the plane. Just tuned it up and sharpened the blade. I also refinished the front knob.


----------



## WayneC

The 410 is a pretty plane.


----------



## jusfine

Mads, that is an Amazing video and I would agree, those are *SHAVINGS!*

Didn't understand a word the guy said, but very neat and simple jig for sharpening.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Dan good looking cheisel 

Mads I did see that one on You-tube a few years back 
that is the short version you have  
and it is good enoff that story is true and not what he 
write in the text that it shuold be a tale 
from what I remember there was three cranes that tipped into the water 
before they arived with one that was big enoff 

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

Wow to all; nice earthmoving machines, chisels, and Sargent planes!


----------



## donwilwol

someone should list the topics that have stemmed from hand plane dreaming.


----------



## Bertha

LOL Don. Hey, there was a LJ who is a clockmaker who was looking for a piece of figured walnut. His avatar is a maritime type photo with an impressive pipe, if memory serves. Reminds me of a ship's captain. Anyhow, there's an Ebay store with some glorious burls that another LJ just shared. There's a couple small pieces of walnut that our friend might be interested in. If you're a turner who likes burl, you need to check out this guy's store.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EXOTIC-WOOD-CLARO-WALNUT-BURL-WAL013-/220862190764?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336c6994ac


----------



## racerglen

Oh my..
That is one beautiful piece of wood !
Looks like it could be left just as is..


----------



## Bertha

^He's got loads of them, Glen. This is not even the most striking of the bunch. I expect that they'll bid a bit pricey but they're sure nice to look at.


----------



## RGtools

Since we opened the chisel gamut. Might I say that these have recently been added to my wish list.










http://lumberjocks.com/logjacob/blog/25581

Mads I could watch that guy work all day. That is an amazing shop with some serious skill in it.


----------



## Bertha

^yeah, I love those handforged. Some say they'd prefer a more "finished" finish but I like them just the way they are. The more hammer marks, the better.


----------



## RGtools

Agreed. I like to see a bit of the work that goes into my tools.


----------



## donwilwol

i'll agree with all of that.


----------



## Bertha

Fellow LJ had a great idea that I think we could use to sharpen the edges of chisels/othe objects.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/53814#comment-1064634

Imagine if you place the gate arm through a typical Tormek-style iron jig.
Then grab a small chisel sideways with the gate arm & clamp down.
Then clamp the Tormek iron jig down over the gate arm (holding the chisel).
You could then grind the sides of the chisel to dovetail profile, for example.

Of course, it would be a hollow grind but I like this idea!


----------



## derekcohen

Hi Bertha

This one is for you .. a restoration completed several years ago now …

I won this dilapidated infill smoother on eBay. No one wanted it ..










The infill was broken and replaced with stained pine, and the blade was from a woodie.

It went back to a shell … where I discovered it was a Spier!










Then I has a little fun and took a few liberties with the tote, added a good blade and built a lever cap screw …










Article: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolRestorations/Renovating%20an%20Infill%20Smoother1.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## racerglen

Wow !
Very nice work Derek.


----------



## jusfine

Derek, I had seen this site awhile ago and think I even sent you an email.

I have an old broken Spiers and your page inspired me to buy another, but haven't gotten any further with it. Maybe I need some tasmanian blackwood…

Excellent job!


----------



## Bertha

Derek, Waaaauuuhuuu! as Mads would say. Thank you for sharing this wonderful journey. It's all the better that you didn't know the meaning of the "5" when you first came across it! Looking at it now, even the stylings of the "5" are glorious! I agree that the Mathieson label is a bit of a stretch on the part of the seller, but I'm no expert on the matter. It's an exceptional plane but a better story.

Oh and I absolutely believe now that it was indeed a Sorby iron that was modified.


----------



## Bertha

I just answered a post in another forum about starting up a shop with $10,000. I understand that we complain about the economy a lot, the prices of tools, bicker over Grizzly and Festool, and just generally mope. That's all fine and good, as I support moping. But when you really look at how far $10,000 can go in this hobby, it's really a hobby that any man can have. Can you imagine what you could do on vintage via CL in a year with a $5K budget? I'll spot you $1500 for a superb quality spanking new dust collection system. Can you imagine what your remaining $3500 can do for handtools on Ebay in a year? I reserve my right to complain, but compared to some of my buddies who race cars, collect cars, go golfing, like traveling, etc., we've got it pretty good.

For comparison, a new truck:
http://www.ford.com/trucks/superduty/trim/?trim=f250kingranch


----------



## jusfine

What is with this eBay auction? I know nothing about the old Stanleys, is it worth this kind of action?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/260854415431?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## WayneC

Yup this is in right price range for a Stanley #62 in excellent condition. They are rare. A bunged up one will go for $200ish….


----------



## jusfine

Al, your new truck prices pale in comparison to what they cost here… and *I am not bragging.
*
Yesterday my wife was at the dealership with a small repair issue on her vehicle, and I stopped in to chat with the service manager for a few minutes on my way home.

Got roped into looking at a new Chev 2500HD Duramax, mine is a 2005 and they are trying to sell out the 2011 models.

The MSRP on a 2011 is $78,065, not fully loaded.

That's alot of cabbage…I might have to sell a plane or two…


----------



## Bertha

JusFine, that's what I drive, the Chevy2500 and mine's an '05 too! Is yours black with grey interior? I don't know what happened with trucks. I'm not that old and I remember when you could buy a brand new 1/2 ton 4×4 for under $13K. I was at the Lexus dealership and they have several SUVs over $100K just sitting there like it's nothing big. Their hybrids LS's are driving away at $130K and upward. Remind people of this when they badger you about your infill planes.

and for the 62, that's about par for the course. You could find a nice one a few years back for $200'ish but those times are gone. I'm a Stanley guy but I'm also at least somewhat practical. I'll have to go LN unless I find some miraculous deal.

Speaking of deals, why don't you just get a Unimog (see above)? 

Should pull a horse trailer no problem.










Of course, if you're dying to spend money, you could always buy a new one (lol):


----------



## Dcase

10,000 to start a shop?? If I had 10 grand to start up a shop I would spend about half on tools and the other half on lumber… 5 grand worth of lumber would last me a very long time..


----------



## donwilwol

I just spent 35 grand on my shop. I'd hate to stop and add up what I've spent over the last 40 years to stock it.


----------



## Bertha

^Don, it's still a very cheap investment for what it means to you. Add up how much you've spent on cars/trucks over the last 20 years. I could do some damage with $35K. I'd build a new shop and keep the tools I already have


----------



## donwilwol

I agree Al. It wasn't meant as a negative statement. I waited a long time, everything else always took priority. Now kids are gone, college loans almost paid for, and I'm at a place where I can. What else would I do, loose it in the stock market? Of course, I've done that to. My point was, 10 grand isn't a lot for a shop and its content. I'll bet it would take 100 grand to replace everything I have that I would consider part of that. Wouldn't you agree?

And lets not mention the amount of money I've spent on cars and trucks and motorcycles. My wife reminds of that often enough.


----------



## Bertha

^I would agree totally. I'd hate to add up the price of my tools, even though most of them are quite old. If they were all new, it would be easier to just slap a number on it for my insurance agent. If they got destroyed, it would be a hassle, nothing more. As it stand now with my vintage tools though, although not very valuable, I'd be heartbroken.

I didn't interpret your statement as negative at all. I don't think even $200K is a ridiculous amount to spend on a shop, although I don't even know how you'd do it. I'm sure we'd find a way, though


----------



## dbray45

If you are careful and wait - I have been looking for a radial arm saw for years - and finally bought one for $150.00.
Bought a key for 6.00 + shipping to total 15.00 (what a racket), will buy a new blade for $60.00 - Total Under $250.00 when all is said and done, not bad - a new one is $750 - $3,600.00. Fired it up last night to see if the motor worked, after leveling the table and squaring everything up, cuts like a dream.


----------



## RGtools

10k.

I would go the handtool and wood route (and save some money for hardware from Brusso). I don't think I have even hit that yet, and I have a pretty equiped shop.

You are right Al, as far as hobbies go this is a much cheaper one than some.


----------



## donwilwol

yea, but I dabble in those other expensive hobbies to.


----------



## WayneC

I guess we should all be looking for stanley drawknives….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-RARE-STANLEY-PLANE-SIGNED-DrawKnife-Tool-1-7-/300602878217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fd53e909


----------



## Bertha

I don't even know what that first thing is.









This is the best I can do for a cool ride


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, lol at the drawknife. Well is IS signed


----------



## jusfine

He probably meant $18 for the drawknife (signed and all).

Al, I really like my Duramax, and would buy the same thing again, but they have to do better on the prices, they say mine is now worth just over 22,000, so I have to pay over 50,000 to drive a new truck? I don't think so. I have never seen a Unimogger, I don't need any more hobbies just now.

My shop is probably closer to the 200 mark as well including all the lumber, which would make a monstrous fire if the barn burned… don't remember it being that hard to spend that much.

Wayne, that is a beautiful rifle, I don't know much about bikes, but it looks great too!
Want to bring it up here and show some gophers what real bullets are? I let my son and son in law hunt gophers in the pasture, but only with the pellet guns. If they shot one of my horses, they would be in real trouble.

Here is my cool ride…


----------



## donwilwol

ok Al, now you've started.

My 3 most expensive hobbies together.









Thats, wife, grandkids, and tractor, in that order.


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, an $1800 draw knife, now we're talken!!


----------



## Bertha

DW, that's a nice Kubota. Looks new, too! I wish I'd taken what I spent on all my lawn tools and bought a proper tractor. By the time you buy a snow blade, tire chains, weights, dethatcher, etc., you could have put a chunk into a real tractor. It always seems like you need something just…a….little…bigger!

JusFine, I'm personally offended by the cost of trucks. $80,000 for a sports car or boat, I have no problem with that. Toys are expensive. But a truck? C'mon people!


----------



## Dcase

Since we are showing off tractors…









Cub Cadet 1500 series w 50 in cutting deck and small landscape trailer which in this picture I used to help with picking pumpkins in my field a couple years ago.


----------



## Bertha

$6 Ebay Butcher in the mail today. Victory!


----------



## Maverick44spec

Don and Al, you like guns? Me too!!










No, that is not my M2 I would like one. I don't know if I could ever afford one though.

Have you tried firearmstalk.com? it a really good gun forum. 

http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/


----------



## donwilwol

Al, you stole that butcher.
When I bought the kabota last winter I was pricing used. Those things hold value unbelievable. Used just wasn't the smart choice at the time.

Paris, I've never fired one of those. Well, not when awake. Its enough 308 brass to last me a Loooooonnnngggg time.


----------



## Maverick44spec

I think it is a .50 bmg. It would be cool to see one of these chambered in .308. It would cost a lot less to fire too. 

Al, how did you take that picture without using your hands?

OMG YOUR A CYBORG!!!


----------



## donwilwol

I think there might be hope for me after all. I just sold my first plane. A #6 that I restored. Also sold my Delta shopmate jointer this morning. Of course I am now off to a couple of antique shops!!

Shops back to some resemblance of order, new ts all set up, new jointer all set up, router table re-positioned in new TS. Yeeehaaww


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don't you people ever work? 20,000 views… I swear, nothing is getting done in somebody's woodshop…

This is my weapon of choice. I call her "Daisy". I haunt the nightmares of the neighborhood cats!


----------



## racerglen

Aww..
Can't you upgrade ?
Perchance a .177 ?

nice kitty, here kitty…...hmm..30 yards v/s 10 feet ?


----------



## Brit

Here's my weapon of choice…


----------



## mafe




----------



## Bertha

Get him, Andy! Swat him! Forget the hug!


----------



## donwilwol

Stumpy, 10,000 of those views are Al's.

Shops slowly getting back into order. My goal was to work through clean it up and get rid of the unfinished projects laying around.

You saw the bit brace.
A new saw till









Finally got the clamps off the floor.









router tables on the new saw









Got the dust and power to the TS and jointer.









Tomorrow….??..... maybe kick off a wood body restore, or maybe a transitional.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*racerglenn*- I CAN hit a cat at 30 yards with that thing, but I have to aim 10 feet above his head! The best part is the irritated look the cats give me, they don't even run away! Funny that it doesn't hurt them, because when I was a kid, by brother sure used to scream when I shot him with it…

And let me tell you, it's STILL fun and games when someone loses an eye!

*Don*- Have fun with that project tomorrow! Me, I'm gonna sit on my butt and drink a beer while my dog licks my toes…


----------



## Maverick44spec

Stumpy, try oiling it. I have an old daisy and after oiling the barrel, it hit's hard. It can shoot through several cans and a ricochet has put me (rolling) on the ground with a bloody welt on my neck. Very painful and I never shot anything that close again. We mostly use it know to keep the neighbor's cows from pooping near the fence. (it is really close to the house and stinks)

It's a beautiful night tonight. Look at this pic. Yep, it's a full moon and planet tonight.


----------



## WayneC

Some stuff from a couple of antique stores today. I'm temporarly using an iPhone 3gs so the photos are not the best.



The drawknife has an 1858 patent date on it. The manufacture mark is hard to read. It also has the owner's name on it in a couple places. The handle adjustment is pretty cool. It has loops that can be turned as opposed to wing nuts.

In honor of Mads, there is Peugeot Frere toothed plane blade. My intent is to make a plane using the blade.

Also, there are a couple of router plane blades, a marking knife blade, 3 carving chisels, a bitchin mortice chisel and a brace bit used to make points on the end of a piece of wood.


----------



## dbray45

Hey Guys and Gals-Got a question for everyone - just bought this today at a fea market - fleas are extra





































The guy I bought it from thought it would be a good idea if he cleaned it up by sanding it. I took it home and got BLO on it before it dried and cracked more - to find out it is a signed J.T. Brown plane, has Butcher blade and chip breaker

What is this thing worth? Might be very interested in selling it. Also bought a old Stanley SH screwdriver (didn't know they made them)


----------



## dbray45

J.T. Brown made wooden planes between 1824 and 1843 in Baltimore, MD - so I am told.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Nice score Wayne.

David, that is a beautiful plane.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Was that guy related to Charlie Brown, but as I remember it, it was his dog that flew the planes…

The plane blade says Butcher on it- It's obviously junk like their chisels. Just send it to me for proper disposal…


----------



## dbray45

The bottom of the plane looks true


----------



## StumpyNubs

True… it IS a bottom…


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, looks like you made out well, and you found some router plane blades, that's nice.

David, I have a couple of wood boded planes similar to yours. If you figure out how the pricing goes, let me know. I've seen them sell for anywhere from$15 to $200. I've been watching this one for ever, just to see if it actually sells. Its been there for a couple of months, its been relisted several times.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dow- The price is as stunning as the grain! Maybe I'll offer him half a million, then leave him negative feedback just to FEEL THE POWER!!!!!!!!!!! (Got a bit carried away there, didn't I?)


----------



## jusfine

Don, if you really like the plane, throw a low offer in to Jim since it has been there awhile.

He has sold quite a few things to me when I offered a real low price, or sometimes he will counter.

On the other hand, he has outbid me on a few planes from England…


----------



## Dcase

So I spent the weekend working on a couple projects and I figured it was a good time to break my new Stanley # 5 1/2 in. I spent a good amount of time with the 5 1/2 and I know I have said this before but I am going to say it again, I think I have a new favorite bench plane!

My #6 and # 4 1/2 are two of my favorite planes in terms of size. The 5 1/2 brings those two sizes together giving the best of both worlds. Long enough to joint and short enough to smooth. Not to heavy but not to light… Such a great sized plane…


----------



## WayneC

I like them as well. I would love to get a Bedrock and keep watching 605 1/2s sell for big bucks on ebay. Still hoping to find one reasonable.


----------



## dbray45

Don W-if you are interested, I will be putting the plane and a sweetheart screwdriver (both together) on fleabay once I hear back from BD on when the screwdriver was made (this could be separate pending what they say). I will let everyone know when I post, I am starting bids at $75.00 with a buy it now at $175.00 (+shipping). Unlike the one your link shows, this is 22" and as signed, we know the company that made it was in business from 1824 -1843 in Baltimore.

As a note - I didn't buy it to sell the plane, until I found the maker's mark. I did buy the screwdriver to sell it. If it is found that the plane is worth more than $175.00, then it will be a steal for someone, I can't tell you, don't know. Either way, I gave the blade edge a quick once over (gentle bevel in the edge already there) and it should be a nice functional plane.


----------



## donwilwol

jusfine/David, I was just watching to see if it sold. I've got several I restored. If I can sell them for that kind of money, they are gone. The most I've paid is $10-$15 for them, but in much worse condition. I don't know what makers are worth money and what are not.

Thats why I said, if you ever figure it out, let me know. I'd love to know whats worth what with these wood bodied planes.

Dan, I have come to find my favorite plane seems to be the one in my hand at the time. I do like the 5 1/2 as well.


----------



## dbray45

The way I look at it and I have wrong many times, in this case, the makers mark indicates when it was made - within a 19 year period (if my reseach is correct). The markings on the blade also go along with that period. It is also in good shape.

These are things that make it a good candidate for a collector.

Am I wrong on this??


----------



## Dcase

David, I know little about the old wood body planes but it seems like I see them often and they usually do not sell for all that much. IMO 75 is a high starting price. I think your better off starting it lower and just making a reserve.

Don I agree with your last statement about what ever plane is in your hand being your favorite. I think the 5 1/2 will be in in my hands often.


----------



## donwilwol

David, I agree. I just don't know what the collectors are looking for and what they are willing to pay. Thats why I've been watching. I would like to try and figure it out.


----------



## Bertha

That planes definitely desirable, the screwdriver maybe more so. I've got a giant SW driver of my own. I haven't come across one since.

Here's mine:


----------



## dbray45

This is the screwdriver


----------



## dbray45

Don, we are in the same boat - it will cost me a couple of dollars to find out. Did I mention that the screwdriver has a leather cap on the wood handle - kind of like an "O" ring.


----------



## Dcase

I saw this on ebay. I think this is the first one of these I have seen on ebay personally. Seems like a nice Dream Plane

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Rare-Antique-Stanley-196-Curved-Rabbet-Plane-/160654673624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2567c3c6d8#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## Bertha

^never seen one before; never even HEARD of one before. I guess that explains the price


----------



## Bertha

Edited to correct #164 from #64

Add this one to the list, Dan. 164 @ $2000 with a bid.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-164-Low-Angle-Plane-/120784317696?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1f4e6d00










Or this gem for $5000, lol
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Old-Vinatge-Stanley-Tolls-Wood-Plane-1949-Look-/180705981682?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a12ea74f2


----------



## Bertha

Real dream stuff: type 3 #85
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-85-Type-3-Plane-RARE-11576-/150655708326?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2313c7aca6


----------



## jusfine

No sweat Al, I will get you that one for Christmas…


----------



## Dcase

Here is what Patrick says about the #64 on his blood n gore site

#164 Low angle plane, 9"L, 2"W, 3 1/4lbs, 1926-1943. *

This is one of Stanley's true rarities. Call me collect, if you ever find one.

I am not interested in the 164 but if I had 5 grand to spare I think I would be tempted to snatch that handyman block plane. I think the red cap would blend well with my other block planes.


----------



## donwilwol

I bought two of those red handyman block planes. $5 each. I gave one to my son to throw in his tool box. I'm thinking i better get it back. I'm in the money….I'm in the money!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Hey gang … ive been in the market for a shoulder plane for some time but just havent stumbled upon one yet. I was curious if anyone out there would be interested in swapping a shoulder plane for maybe a #4 or #5. Ive got multiples of each. If not maybe some willing LJ would sell me a shoulder plane. PM's welcomed.


----------



## Dcase

I have never seen anything like this before..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bailey-Bench-Plane-as-is-PATENT-MODEL-Dated-1876-Has-Old-Tag-/170700288447?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27be87b1bf#ht_2237wt_1344


----------



## Bertha

If one of you guys is the one bidding on the 164, I'll give you two red-hat Handymans for it


----------



## dbray45

Don - Stanley got back to me on the screwdriver - here is what they said:

The 1001 "100 Plus" Screwdriver was made from 1929 to 1953. This particular screwdriver has the "sweetheart" logo and was made up until 1934.

Cool !!


----------



## pierce85

"I am not interested in the 164 but if I had 5 grand to spare I think I would be tempted to snatch that handyman block plane. I think the red cap would blend well with my other block planes."

Dan, it's not so much the color of the cap but the scratch pattern on the sole that makes it so unique - truly rare!


----------



## Bertha

Thanks David! Now I know about mine too! I can't see the pictures; is Don's maroon like mine? My SW stamp is on the ferrule.

Here's some more FleaBay drool.

E. Carter plough
http://www.ebay.com/itm/E-Carter-Screw-Arm-Plow-Molding-Plane-/400146819170?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2a9be862










I really like the stylings of the arm of this Fulton
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fulton-Combination-Molding-Plane-Box-/180727991964?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a143a4e9c










Bizarre newer record 50
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Record-Combination-Plane-050C-/160644699539?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25672b9593


----------



## Bertha

My heart's beating fast. Where's JusFine?

PRESTON NO.1347F BULLNOSE, REBATE, FILLESTER

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-PRESTON-NO-1347F-BULLNOSE-REBATE-FILLESTER-PLANE-/330608012753?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf9c5edd1










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fine-Preston-Rosewood-Stuffed-Bullnose-Shoulder-Plane-/330608012759?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf9c5edd7










http://www.ebay.com/itm/EDWARD-PRESTON-1399P-ROUTER-PLANE-/220861904006?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item336c653486










http://www.ebay.com/itm/L-K-PRESTON-WOOD-PLANE-CORNER-/160656838312?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2567e4cea8










http://www.ebay.com/itm/L-K-ORIGINAL-EDWARD-PRESTON-SONS-5-8-PLANE-SHAVING-TOOL-/160656006196?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2567d81c34









http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SPOKESHAVE-E-PRESTON-SONS-JOINERY-CARPENTRY-PLANE-WOODWORK-PRE-RECORD-/140610948961?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item20bd10cf61









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Alex-Mathieson-Son-Wood-Moulding-Plane-Tool-Set-Lot-Round-Old-Vintage-/380371864510?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588fee0bbe









.
.
A bit phallic, this Scot

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-GOOD-OLD-SCOTTISH-SMOOTHING-PLANE-MATHIESON-IRON-/320764061876?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item4aaf0728b4


----------



## jusfine

I'm still here, nice looking Preston and bullnose, too much for me today… I'm still healing.
But watch out tomorrow


----------



## Bertha

Will this do?


----------



## dbray45

Well - I listed the toys - if anyone is interested:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260861464867


----------



## Bertha

You might do OK here, David. I'm not sure what people will pay for that screwdriver but that iron is definitely desirable.


----------



## Dcase

Its a nice looking plane and the screwdriver is cool but I still think 75 is high for a starting price. I could be proven wrong though.


----------



## dbray45

Maybe I will find a couple of collectors that wants both

Next week I am buying an old Stanley mitre saw - maybe, depends what it looks like. I will let you know. This is to compliment the RAS, keeps my fingers away from the spinning blades.

As a note - Stanley offers a free service, if you have an old Stanley "something", they will tell you what it is and when they built it. They have a historical dept. I have found this service to be a really nice source of info.


----------



## donwilwol

How do you contact the Stanley historical dept?


----------



## Bertha

^that's pretty cool. I'm still a little P.O.'d at Stanley, now that you mention them. I was just thinking about it, so I'll take this opportunity to rant. They had a chance to do something phenomenal with the re-release of the SW line and they pi$$ed it away. They could have come out with something Bridge-City-like and priced it similarly. Something to be really proud of, you know? Make an all bronze 62 for $500. But make it TIGHT. It would have caught on. Were they trying to fill the void between junk and LN? They should have tried to compete with and above LN. It's sad, but I digress.


----------



## Dcase

David, Let me know what happens with that Stanley Mitre Saw. I have a Stanley Miter box and saw that I am going to be selling. The saw is in great shape and was made by Disston but the mitre box has seen better days. I have it apart right now as I am in the process of cleaning it up. Once I am done cleaning I was going to offer it for sale. I all ready have a nice mitre box and saw. I got this one for a steal so thats why I got it. If I didn't have one I would keep it myself.


----------



## Bertha

^I need to get some money to you, Dan. If I post this in the open, it'll remind me to talk to SWMBO tonight.


----------



## dbray45

To find out more about your toys -

Stanley Black & Decker
Phone: (860) 225-5111

Ask for Alan the historian.


----------



## dbray45

Dan sending you a PM


----------



## dbray45

Sorry double post


----------



## dbray45

Al - I agree except they should have brought out 2 lines - the Sweetheart to compete with LN and a REALLY good commercial line.

Become the gold standard they once were.


----------



## Dcase

Al, this may be the first time I disagree with you. I don't think Stanley should have tried making something better then LN planes because how do you make it any better? I don't think there is anything wrong with filling the void between junk and LN. Wood River planes which are priced even cheaper then the new Stanley SW's have very positive reviews and look to me like they are a very fine quality plane. I think one of the reasons there is such demand for the old Stanley planes is because there are a lot of guys who cant quite afford LN or Veritas but at the same time don't want to settle with Groz or Footprint or the box store planes. So before the void was filled it was either buy a very expensive quality plane, buy a very cheap piece of junk plane or buy a vintage plane to fill the void.

I do however think Stanley went the wrong way with the rebirth though but not in terms of price. There is no doubt that the old Stanley planes are still in demand and so many people tune them, restore them and use them. I think they should have simply rereleased them just how they were. Maybe just add a little thicker blade and new style chip breaker and thats it. There wasn't much wrong with the original design and thats why so many companies copied it and continue to copy it so why not just stick with the original. Just my opinion.


----------



## Dcase

David said- "Become the gold standard they once were"

Thats exactly my point. They were once the gold standard with their old planes so that proves their old planes are good enough quality to make again, just the way they were. Sure they are not LN planes but I have to belive there is a much larger market for good quality planes at a less expensive price. If you think about it who sells more cars BWM or Ford? Let LN be the BMW. They will sell some tools to the smaller market of people who have the money to buy that quality. Make a good quality plane that may not be to the same degree of quality as an LN but will still work almost as well.


----------



## dbray45

My wife got me two WoodRiver planes - a WoodRiver Side Rabbet Plane and a WoodRiver Small Chisel Plane - saving them for Christmas. At least one of them has a stainless steel body. When I was looking at them at the store, their quality looked pretty good. After she gives them to me, I will let you know.


----------



## WayneC

Good luck on the listing David. I need to stay away from eBay….lol, won another adze this morning….

Al, about time we had some more serious eye candy here.


----------



## dbray45

Wouldn't you know it, as soon as I put something out there Wayne goes on a diet. LOL Some days you just can't win.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I don't think we disagree at all; rather I think I agree with David but didn't articulate it very well. I completely agree that someone needed to fill the void b/w LN and (insert inexpensive plane here; I would have used Woodriver, but let's say Groz). You're absolutely right that we have the opportunity to ask the question, "what plane should I buy?" more often than most people. Sadly, we're left with 1) rehab a Stanley/Record/Clifton/Fulton/Sargent/etc. or 2) buy a LN/LV/etc. There will always be the Marcous and Holtey's, but that's an entirely different thing that crosses art, function, and beauty lines. Stanley had the perfect opportunity to make a stellar product and proudly plant their SW logo on it. They have the ability to produce planes at or greater tan the quality of LN; and to charge competitive prices for them. That's not what they did, though. They beefed them up a couple of notches and beefed the price up several notches more. The price puts them within striking distance of LN, certainly within LV, but the quality's not there.

Like David said, they should have made a profoundly wonderful SW line and a "working man" line of quality planes to fill the void. They could have advertised the lack of "fine finish" that the "hoity toity" LNs sport and claim that the tolerances and flatness is there, in other words, "where it counts". "The sweetheart of a working man's toolchest". The advertising even writes itself. It was a flubbed opportunity.

Someone will step up but it would have been so easy for an established giant.


----------



## saddletramp

Al, are you (or anyone else here) bidding on that Fulton combo plane?


----------



## Bertha

Tramp, I'm not, but it sure is a looker. I've got enough Stanleys on the list before I go and get another problem going


----------



## saddletramp

Al, I was going to bid if it didn't go any higher but it did go up a bit and I really don't need it so …......


----------



## donwilwol

those molding plane sure are purdy.


----------



## WayneC

Too much purdy stuff on eBay….lol


----------



## WayneC

Here is a plane restorer's dream…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/large-lot-Stanley-Bailey-Plane-Parts-/260857664960?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbc5415c0


----------



## dbray45

Seems LJ has had a few problems today

Stanley is trying to get max dollars for min everything. In this day and age, this is a calculated risk that will annoy many followers of the former product lines. In the past, companies improved their lines to increase sales, now - so it seems, they are doing the reverse. Makes for a slow burn while they go into the night.


----------



## Bertha

^yeah David, I though the server was down all day but when I linked in through the projects, it seems to be up. My pulse doesn't work, which is what's bookmarked.

I like your post above, David. I find myself in an odd position, respecting and collecting the older work whilst disliking the current. It's like when your favorite musical group goes in a terrible direction. Somehow it hurts a little more.


----------



## Bertha

This is perfect for Wayne's diet


----------



## saddletramp

Al, does it work?

I think that Waynes diet is financial in orientation, I'll bet that that puppy would cost as much as a real plane. LOL


----------



## Dcase

Let me throw something at you guys about the quality issue with some of the newer planes..

When reading reviews of the new Stanley SW planes as well as reviews of other makers new planes it seems like a lot of the negative feedback is in regards to the sole and iron. Most of the creditable reviewers claim that after you spend a little time tuning these areas the plane will work really well.

These planes seem to be reviewed in comparison with the very top of the line planes like Lie Nielson. Would people point out such issues with the new Stanley planes or other make planes if there was no Lie Nielson to compare them to? In other words if Lie Nielson did not exist then how would users react to the quality of the new Stanleys? Without a perfect plane to compare it to would they not be much better reviewed?

If you think about it, back in the earlier 1900s the Stanley planes were considered top of the line because they were the top of the line. There wasn't really a better option. If Lie Nielson would have been around in the early 1900s making planes to the same quality as the ones they make now then would the Stanley planes be considered cheap junk?

The issues the old planes might have had were never big issues until someone decided to consider them issues. Now when new planes are made people go over them with a microscope looking for flaws that people would have never looked for before. Companies like Lie Nielson raised the bar and now the new planes held to the standards they set.

In regards to the new Stanley SW line, how would the new SW's compare to the old Stanley's if the new SW line would have come out 100 years ago. Would have they been considered junk compared to the bailey style or would have they been praised for the quality?


----------



## Dcase

Al, that little mini plane is awesome! I want one to hang on my Christmas tree!!


----------



## WayneC

Dan, I think if a craftsman had to do more than sharpen the blade to get the plane working well, they would be rated as junk 100 years ago. I would say function would have won out over a nice finish.

The mini plane would work for me as long as the price was as mini as it's size.


----------



## donwilwol

This was $99 this afternoon. I was thinking about bidding. It just went by me.


----------



## WayneC

Over $200 now and the reserve has not been met…. Need to find one of those in the wild.


----------



## jusfine

What about this gem?


----------



## dbray45

Makes the $75 I put on mine really sad but then again, niether of us have a starting bid.


----------



## Dcase

Wayne, You are right when you say that craftsmen wanted something they could use pretty much out of the box and thats what they did with the old planes. I have never got an old plane where the frog had been flattened because I don't think many if any guys were doing that 100 years ago. It was not an issue. If you buy a plane today and the frog is not perfectly flat then it will get a poor review…

I don't even know where I am really going with this. I guess my point is that some of the new planes of today would have been reviewed a lot better at a time when there was not a plane like a lie nielson to compare it to.

I do understand that standards in general have changed over time so its understandable. I just wonder how a new Stanley or Woodriver would be reviewed if you could hand one back in time 100 years ago.


----------



## donwilwol

I've tuned both older and newer planes. It is seldom you come across an older Stanley that needs a lot of flattening for both the frog and the sole. The newer ones however take a lot more work. I have seen older stanley that were flat, even though there isn't any sign they had been previously flatten, they still have the factory tool marks. The newer ones just seem to take more work.

So it was easier to take a stanley out of the box in 1900 and have a usable plane than it would be today, thats why the low ratings. I agree it shouldn't take 3 or 4 hours to get a brand new plane into usable condition, I don't care what the cost.


----------



## Bertha

^I'm kind of with Don on this one. Although LN wasn't around, the planes that they copied curve for curve and angle for angle were…the bedrocks. Also, the English and Scottish infills were clearly around, albeit probably not very accessible. I don't argue that the new SWs are of quality somewhere between the newer Stanleys, Woodriver, Groz and LieNielsen, but I'm just lamenting the OPPORTUNITY they had and missed. The same machines are available to all modern companies and Stanley's got deep pockets. If they wanted to release a bronze SW bedrock that competes with Marcou/Holtey tolerances, they could have easily done it. It would have been expensive but worth not tarnishing the SW brand. LN's are nothing more than old Stanleys with an attention to materials and detail. That commands a premium. The Marcou's/Holtey's etc. are an entirely different animal and command an enormous premium.


----------



## dbray45

Lets face it-the work ethic has changed a lot over the years. When I was given a tour through my grest grandfathers business when I was a kid, General Fireproofing, the work ethic, pride, attidute was tremendous. The business has long been shutdown, because the stock price became worth more than the product shipped. This filters down through the ranks like a wave. Used to be that the working folks that built the product were more interested in doing a great job that they were proud of.

That work ethic, especially in many countries that we have offloaded manufacturing, is not there - and that is managements fault. - My opinion.


----------



## pierce85

FWIW, here's my purely speculative and somewhat cynical take. Stanley attempted to take advantage of a rising market that ironically had nothing to do with them but had everything to do with the quality of vintage Stanley, new LN and Veritas hand planes. In fact, this rising market emerged in spite of today's Stanley Hand Tools. So they were in part responsible for this new market but only because they stopped making quality hand planes.

Unfortunately, the opportunity they saw was not in reproducing a line of planes of the quality workmanship for which Stanley had once been known but to capitalize on the Stanley name only while maintaining their present business model of producing cheap tools - in this case, a line of tools that are slightly more expensive to make than their usual cheaply made tools.

Today's Stanley Hand Tools would never make a line of hand planes of the quality of that extinct genetic line because they can't. That sort of quality and craftsmanship is just not profitable enough for a company that size. Their fundamental motivation like any large corporation is consistently making huge profits and if that can't be done to the satisfaction of their investors, they would close shop in a heart beat or find something to produce that did make them huge profits.


----------



## Dcase

I didn't think to ask… Do any of you have a new Stanley SW plane? I am so tempted to get one just to see for myself how they compare to the other planes I have used…


----------



## WayneC

I've just spent the extra money and gotten the LNs. Though I might grab a used SW #62 so I can compare it to the LN and original…..


----------



## dbray45

peirce - well said
Dan - I have read reviews that the low angle SH plane did not come up to previous versions' standards and quality but I do not remember where. I have not bought and or tested one for myself. If Stanley wants to send me one or two, I will compare it to the Lee Valley LA jointer, which I have and enjoy, and evaluate accordingly.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I bought and returned the block and pushed the 62 clone around a bit. I would liken them to the period immediately before the blue japanning. If it's the first 62 you've ever used, you'll probably think it's the best thing since sliced bread. However, it's just junky compared to its counterparts.

I'm inclined to agree with Pierce. His theory is supported by David's observations. I suppose I'm looking at it like from a craftsman and admirer's point of view rather than a global manufacturer's point of view. If it's more profitable to peddle crap, then box up the crap, I guess.


----------



## pierce85

But who's buying the crap? It'd be interesting to see a demographic profile of the typical junk-plane user.

Or not…


----------



## Dcase

Pierce- My whole question is, is it really crap? I am asking right now specific to the new Stanley SW line… We call them junk because of reviews we have read… They could be junk, I am not saying they aren't but if none of us have one then it does not seem fair to call them junk… I have read reviews from creditable people saying they were decent and with some tuning can be really good. I have also read reviews from non creditable sources calling them crap….


----------



## Bertha

^that would be interesting. I'm surprised people find these junk planes to work satisfactorily at ANYTHING! Maybe people buying the ones at Lowes are just long-grain trimming doors to fit the jambs. I don't know.


----------



## dbray45

People like my wife, who thinks it cute and thinks I will use it. It took a couple of years to get her not to do this - don't buy cute, unless its for her. She will hold on to it and ask me if I need it if it is at a show or store - she is a terrific person.


----------



## Dcase

Al, don't forget I bought a plane at Harbor Freight and with some tuning it worked… not great at all but usable for something… I use it sometimes to plane off dried up glue and such…









Oh and I also tuned up a Stanley Handyman/Defiance… I was very surprised by this one because its really not that bad of a user when tuned like my bailey planes. 









These were cheap though. I would expect a really good quality plane if I am going to spend 100+ dollars.


----------



## BrandonW

Hello all, I've been following this thread on and off since its inception, but just this past week read it from the beginning. What a feat! Do I get a reward?

Please allow me to give a little bit of a background I've traditionally been a power-tool enthusiast but have been more interested in using hand tools over the past few months. A few years back I was one of those junk buyers you were asking about-purchased a Buck Bros Jack Plane from HD. That was my introduction to hand planes other than the old Craftsman 220 clone that belonged to my father. I had an awful experience with the jack plane because (1) it was inferior and (2) I didn't know what I was doing. Since then I acquired a couple of planes that belonged to my wife's grandfather: a Keen Kutter (K5) jack plane (corrugated sole) and a Stanley 45. I cleaned them both up a bit and Keen Kutter cuts pretty well now. I also have an old Dunlap Smoother now as well, but I think I've been bitten by the bug and have been looking out for pre-WWII Stanley-Baileys.

Just thought I'd chime in and say hello since I've enjoyed reading this thread.


----------



## Bertha

Ha! Brandon, they found your message! 

Congrats on getting through all of our garbage here! Dan's our resident Keen Kutter expert. He resists the title, but we all know he's secretly got about 50 of them. I'm glad you didn't let your run-in with a lousy plane spoil you on handplanes in general. If you've got a working 45, you're already in trouble Glad you're here!


----------



## BrandonW

It's a working 45, but only has one cutter (1/4" straight). I'm still trying to figure out how best to use it.


----------



## Bertha

LOL, I only had a 1/2 inch straight cutter for several years on mine. Your best bet is to find some cutters on Ebay without the fancy box (which commands a premium). It'll take either 1) a lot of money or 2) a lot of patience to get a good collection of 45 cutters assembled. I like the 45 best for cutting cross-grain grooves or with-grain dados for drawer bottoms. With the nickers sharp, it's a fun plane to use.


----------



## pierce85

I agree, Dan. I wasn't referring to the SW line but rather their run-of-the-mill stuff. From the reviews I've seen, the SW line is better than "the crap" but not up to the standards of their glory years. As Al pointed out, I'm looking at this from a more global perspective, but it's that global context that helps explain their current SW line.

Stanley's run-of-the-mill line is apparently selling well and making them money. I'm just curious as to who the target demographic is for these junk planes and who Stanley targeted for their "top of the line" SW planes.


----------



## Bertha

I, too, am curious.

For comparison:

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2021287/26180/Stanley-SW-No-62-Low-Angle-Jack-Plane.aspx
$189.99









http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=49708&cat=1,41182,52515
$219.00









http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=62#
$245.00









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-No-62-Low-Angle-Plane-V-logo-/200654502475?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb7f0ba4b
$250 - who knows









http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?CATEGORY=PLANES&TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=12-100&SDesc=Replaceable+Blade+Plane
$priceless


----------



## Bertha

D'yall catch this?

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?c=&p=49588&cat=1,230,41182



















And what a cutter it is! At the heart of the plane is a revolutionary new blade, with a design based on ancient Greek principles. This Herculean blade leaves the cryogenic guys shivering in their boots (most people cry "Oh" when they see it for the first time). Weighing in at 2-1/2 lbs (that's just the blade) and a full 1" thick, this blade is likely to induce chatter in your bench before vibrating itself. Blades are shipped with a pyramidal storage box, to keep the edge at its sharpest when not in use.

Best use a micro bevel on this one, as you'll wear out entire stones honing the face.

Paul Sellers would definitely approve of this humor.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm tempted?


----------



## dbray45

How about this one from Lee Valley for $275.00

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=52414&cat=1,41182,52515


----------



## Bertha

^David, I didn't include that one because the comparable jointer at LN is expensive. It detracted from my argument that the price of the new Stanley SW 62 is in the ballpark of the LV and LN. I use selective data to make my points, lol


----------



## Bertha

Don, that MF #2 is nice. I have no idea what the price will do but it looks right.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There goes Al, bringing up Samuel L. Jackson again…


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You a quick to the trigger, my man…

But a (psuedo) serious question: has anyone reading this actually tried / used a Stanley RB10? Helluvalot cheaper than a vintage #10, #10 1/4 or #10 1/2…


----------



## Dcase

Still only have one Keen Kutter. Have not got my 2nd one in the mail yet. My Keen Kutter KK5 is my go to Jack plane which I have tuned for smoothing. I have gone over it before in great detail but the Keen Kutter iron in my KK5 is thicker in mass then my Hock A2 blade. The old Keen Kutter chip breaker is also made the same as todays style in where it sits flush with the iron. The chip breaker is also near twice as thick as the bailey style.

I have not done a real side to side comparison but I really think the thicker iron and flush style chip breaker with extra mass do improve the quality of use with the plane. I'll stand by that.

In regards to the cheap stanley bench planes that you find at lowels…. I am not surprised at all that they sell really well and here is why. We are big marks for woodworking and nice tools. We spend all day every day talking about planes on this forum. So of coarse the cheap lowels stanley planes are not something we want. Most of us also use these planes on a regular basis so we need good quality…

However there are probably tons of hobby woodworkers out there who just aren't as serious about the hobby as we are. There are probably tons of people who buy all their tools from the box stores and I am sure those tools suit them just fine for the work they do. There are probably a ton of hobby woodworkers/carpenters and handymen who are not big users of hand tools but still want to have a plane for the few times that they may actually need to use it. Those are the guys who have no problem buying a 20 or 30 dollar bench plane from lowels. I am sure those planes work just fine for the work those guys do. I think us hardcore, die hard plane users, collectors and woodworkers are very out numbered by the amount of people who don't take the hobby quite as serious. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Dcase

BTW in regards to the pictures posted of the diff low angle planes…

I don't know which tote I hate the looks of the most, the Stanley or the Lee valley. I don't know what it is but I hate the Lee Valley totes… The stanley tote looks very odd and uncomfortable to. That is def one area they messed up on. The old Rosewood totes were beautiful!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Dan - Ditto on not liking the looks of the new Stanley and Veritas LA tools. If I'd get a new SW#62, I'd send it off to have a rosewood tote and knob set installed. If it passed technical review, of course.


----------



## Dcase

I have never cared for the over all look of the Veritas planes. Some elements of the planes look really neat but there are a few that just stand out.

On the subject of Veritas, did you guys see the new 4 1/2 that they have. Its a new frog design I believe. Not sure if all of their planes are like that… Very neat design.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I like this one, though:


----------



## Bertha

I hate the looks of the Veritas planes entirely. No sense in sugar coating it at this stage. It looks like Stanley copied LV instead of keeping their original style, which LN copied with great success (lol Stanley). They're (LV and new SW) both abrupt and pudgy, whilst the LN and early 64 are flowing and lovely. I don't like the light colored totes of LN period. I also don't like the mixing of metals. Either make it all bronze or no bronze. I also like watermelon more than canteloupe and chicken more than pork. I've got some strong opinions on other stuff, too, just waiting for the asking


----------



## Bertha

Ooh, skew plough. That's hard not to like. But there's that handle again. Weird knobs and a dolphin-like frame. Out of all the LV, though, I'd like to have this plane. Keep em coming, anything else for me to insult?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cream colored ponies and crisp apple streudels
Doorbells and sleigh bells and schnitzel with noodles
Wild geese that fly with the moon on their wings…


----------



## Bertha

I'm fast, Smit !


----------



## Dcase

I agree the handle on that skew plane is just God awful… I could live with the knob style but the totes just look like they are missing the bottom piece.


----------



## Bertha

^I'm with Dan 1000%. I actually like the front knob, permanently tilted as it may be. I even like the color and pattern of the front knob, which doesn't entirely match the rear knob. Where's your pinky going to go? For the love of God, will it go on the metal?! The knobs on the arms aren't that bad but the depth and lever cap knobs look weird. I'd still like to have it, though. I'd strip it down to bare metal, make a new tote and chuck those knobs into a lathe.


----------



## thedude50

for years i wanted a nice Stanley 45 i loved the way it looked i also liked that it had so many uses then i wanted a no2 bailey cause it is so cute and i have to hold it with my pinky she is so cute then i went to wanting an all bedrock collection so i started buying them up and i have built a nice collection i ordered a no 6033 and it was really a 604 then i won on eBay a no 4 bedrock and i got a 604 instead bummer then i won a mess of 605 and now i am in business selling planes ya got to do something in retirement next i wanted a new sweetheart no 4 i just got it and its very nice next i wanted a sweetheart block plane i just got that and now i want a set of lie Nielsen planes i dont have them yet but i try to dream afford ably so my dreams come true hey birtha didnt you say you wanted a 45 from me let me know


----------



## Dcase

Where's your pinky going to go? For the love of God, will it go on the metal?!

I literally laughed out loud after reading that line. Not joking, that may be the first time I have ever laughed out loud while reading a forum…


----------



## BrandonW

Yes the LV totes are tall and skinny without a significant base. I do like their wood choice though. You can always pimp out the Veritas planes to have better totes: 
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/tools/tool-reviews/new-handles-available-for-veritas-bevel-up-planes


----------



## Bertha

lol at Dan lol'g.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I gotta tell you, this wood plane video made my knees a little wobbley…

http://lumberjocks.com/ecktwo/blog/25680


----------



## WayneC

Looks like I missed a lot of activity on this thread today. I was only semi impressed with the video Stumpy until he pulled the shaving off of the board. That is quite a plane…..

I have a few Veritas planes I would like to get. Shoulder Plane and the skew plow plane. Oh and a Spill plane (god know why….lol). On the LN side, I'm thinking 140 one of these days….

I've been actively hunting a square side 605 1/2. So far they have all been too rich for my blood.


----------



## donwilwol

spent 10 minutes on ebay today and won myself a couple bullnose fixer upper.


----------



## TechRedneck

Holy crap! just a few days away from LJ's and I have to read through a couple hundred posts on this thread!

As a hand plane noob I bought a Wood River #4 on sale at WC. Now I have a couple vintage stanley's and an old Fulton. To be honest the Wood River isn't that bad once its good and sharp. I would be interested in other opinions on that line for those who can't afford a full rack of LN's…. And I mean opinions of those who ACTUALLY own a Wood River V3 series plane.

In today's market they seem to be a decent mid quality plane that can get the job done for the average woodworker. I am saying this because when you take into account the amount of time it takes restoring and flattening and rust removing, they are fairly decent out of the (cardboard) box.

I was thinking about this while I was grinding the sole of the Fulton this weekend (hours). I love the vintage stuff but there are a lot of people out there who want to go down the hand tool path, who don't know a lot about restoration and want an affordable decent quality plane to start with. I know… I know… spend more for the LN or Veritas, however that jump is often hard to justify when you start out. My next purchase is going to be a Veritas Low angle Block, however the WR block has some good reviews.

Do ya'all think that Wood River V3's fits that notch in the market for a plane that has enough "quality" to justify adding it to a hand tool set?


----------



## thedude50

dan {Where's your pinky going to go? For the love of God, will it go on the metal?!

I literally laughed out loud after reading that line. Not joking, that may be the first time I have ever laughed out loud while reading a forum…)

when i grab it the only finger that will fit around the tote is my pinky i am a giant after all it is kinda funny


----------



## RGtools

Techredneck. I happen to like my woodriver planes quite a bit but I will say that is seems there production quality seems to vary enough to have any woodworker a bit concerned.

You may have to trouble shoot yours a bit, but I would bet it is faster than tuning up an old Bailey.


----------



## BrandonW

What do you all make of the old Stanley 130 planes? Can they be tuned up to be nice working planes or are they pretty much a gimmick idea? I've seen a few on the bay. Here's a clean but pricey one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160542565731


----------



## jusfine

I have the bevel up planes by Veritas and LN, and for all the fuss over LN, I use my Veritas planes more, the other ones sit in the storage drawer.

Insult that, Al…


----------



## WayneC

Brandon, I would recommend sticking to adjustable mouth block planes and staying away from the others. I would recommend planes are 9 1/2, 18, 60 1/2 and 65.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I have one of those little bull nose planes, a Stanley 75… Its actually the very first plane I ever got and the only one I got that was my dads… I have tried everything possible to get that thing to work right and it just wont… To this day I still try it at different times but I can never seem to have a enjoyable time using it.. Just takes so much adjusting.

Brandon, I have been thinking of picking up one of the Stanley 130's. The link you posted is far to high of a price. I have seen them sell for less then 20. The option to switch the blade so you can use it like a chisel plane seems like it would be handy.


----------



## dbray45

One of the things that I have noted with the LV - Stanley - other bailey style planes (I do not have any LN) is the angle of the tote and the angle in which you hold it. I have a Groz and am getting two WR planes but they are small and do not really have the issue. When you look at them, your eye tells you that things are different but you don't readily see why, until you use it. That is when it feels odd. I have found this in planes and handsaws - the new ones are not comfortable and the angles don't "feel" right, even if they are for that blade.

I have found that for the Stanley and older planes, the bench should be lower and the LV surface should be higher when using the tool. If LV were to think about it, and offer the different angle of grip, a lot of the complaints would go away. Its funny how 2 - 10 degrees difference can make all the differentce in the world, and the cost is minimal.


----------



## BrandonW

I agree Dan. I wasn't thinking about purchasing that specific plane, but was interested in the uniqueness of the design. Nevertheless, I think I'll get a few more standard block planes as Wayne suggests before purchasing a 130.


----------



## Dcase

After watching this video of Rob Cosman using and showing the WoodRiver planes I have to say it sure looks like they are good quality tools to me.


----------



## Dcase

Gary my friend I must disagree with you here. I have never heard of an 800 dollar stone and even if one did exist I cant believe it makes a tool any sharper then the other different sharpening methods if done correctly. There are also some how to videos on youtube by Rob Cosman where he uses Norton Waterstones.

Also I don't think anyone is saying the woodriver planes are on par in terms of quality with LN. There is no doubt LN is a heirloom quality tool. However just because LN is heirloom quality does not mean WoodRiver planes are not quality. Keep in mind they are also about half the price.

Its like comparing a BWM to a Ford. Sure the BMW has nicer features, is a smoother ride and comes with more bells and whistles but that does not mean the Ford car cant be considered decent quality..

I don't own any wood river or LN planes… I just think from the reviews I have read the WoodRiver planes seem to pretty well reviewed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Dan- I have a good sharpening stone that I'd be willing to let go at that price…


----------



## Dcase

I pay about 13 dollars for a pack of 6 sheets of 3M Micro Abrasive paper and that can probably last about 4 to 6 months before I have to buy more. It would take me a looooooong time to reach the 800 dollar range. 800 dollars sounds more like the price for a whole set of stones.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've taken a few careful looks at those Wood River planes at Woodcraft and I think they are quite nice, especially for the price. They are well milled, quite solid and heavy. I've never sharpened and used one, but they seem like a good plane to me. They are nicer than most of the mid-range Stanleys.

Groz, on the other hand (also sold at Woodcraft) aren't worth two craps in a bucket.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Smitty- I'd sell my whole set of sharpening stones for that price! ($800) Then I'd go out and hire someone to rub them sharp on their backside just for the humor of it!


----------



## Bertha

For $800, I'd hire a midget to sharpen my irons.
And another midget to fan me with a palm frond while I watched a midget sharpen my irons.
No offense to midgets.


----------



## StumpyNubs

They're called "tiny nubbins" you insensitive retard!


----------



## RGtools

I did not have the burr issue that Gary did on the WR planes. The biggest issues I had were a slightly skewed cap iron (45 seconds to correct) and a bit of a tember issue on the cap (5 minutes to fix…but I am somewhat worried about further issue, despite not having problems for more than two years.). Other than that it's been a solid performer. My tool is a v1 (which should have the most issues) so keep in mind that production should have improved from that point.

I agree with Dan's BMW analogy. The LN and the WR will get you to the same place, the LN just offers a much sweeter ride.

It's entirely to easy to blow tons of money on tools you don't need. I think 30000 stone qualifies in this category (please note…I still would like to at least TRY one to see what the hubub is about).


----------



## Dcase

The correct term would be "Little Person"


----------



## donwilwol

one more thing to keep in mind though, buy a LN and decide to sell it (not that you would) you'd probably get close to what you paid. Buy a WR and decide to sell it (because you might) you'd probably get half what you paid. Like buying insurance.


----------



## thedude50

I will tell you this i am currently doing a whole feature set of articles on sharpening stones electric sharpeners ie tormek work-sharp etc and ill tell you i can get the best edge possible with every tool i have tested none of them have failed even the cheep ones some do it better and faster than others one of the best is quick and leaves a mirror finish on the tool they leave you with an edge that cuts wood like butter with a hot knife slipping right through it i during these tests have sharpened more tools than anyone would in five years of normal woodworking i know what a keen edge is and i know how to get it done ill put any edge i do with these fine tools up against any 800 dollar set of stones


----------



## RGtools

Good tools hold their value very well because they are trusted. WR has yet to claim that territory.

I know this was several comments back but I wanted to trow in my .02 on the Stanly thing. From a toolmakers standpoitn they missed an oppurtunity but from a shareholder stance they were exactly where they needed to be. There is a market for tools that are not LN (because people feel guilty buying top of the line for some reason) and are not junk (aformentioned GROZ, Stanley HD line, harbor freight…too many to name), this pricing makes people think that they saved money and still got the quality they would have if they had paid for the LN (or veritas, clifton…). This is of course a bunch of malarky, if I am debating on a tool choice and the features seem the same, I usually buy the more expensive one and feel like I get the best deal because my grandkids are going to get to use the things (I can't wait to see the fight over my Tite-mark).


----------



## Dcase

LN planes will hold there value no doubt. They have been around a lot longer, are well known in the woodworking community and also they have changed a bit over the years making the discontinued versions more collectible.

However in regards to the WoodRiver planes… I cant say I have ever seen a used one up for sale on ebay so I have no idea how much one of those would sell for. I would think they would hold a pretty decent value.

Thedude- I agree and I don't even need to see test results. There is a limit to how sharp you can get a blade and there are many ways you can get there. I use scary sharp method and have not changed only because I am sure stones wont give me a better edge then what I can get with the 3m paper.

Oh and some of you have brought up Groz planes… I have 3 Groz planes, I actually won all 3 of them off ebay in the same auction for a crazy price of like 5 dollars… I tuned one of them up and I have to say it is usable not great but usable.


----------



## Bertha

Could WoodRiver be the next SawStop or electrical panel? We could turn this into a polarizing argument if we try hard enough I'm going to buy a WR#4 and see what's going on here.


----------



## Dcase

Just watching the WoodRiver V3 presentation video with Rob Cosman I can tell its a decent plane. Bedrock design, looks well cast, nice handles and even little details like using a bearing at the bottom of the lateral adjustment lever rather then a little metal disc. The WoodRiver plane reviews that I have read in FWW magazine have been positive..

I am with you Al, I think I am going to have to buy one just to review it myself… I plan on buying some LN planes but with my financial status right now 184.00 is a lot easier to chew then 350.00. I am selling a few of my Stanley's on ebay and I think ill end up with somewhere around the mark to buy a WR.


----------



## Bertha

I may have to stand corrected. That's a pretty impressive video above.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't mind discussing the $200 +/- planes with you guys, but for now I'll stick with my $5+/- flea market find. They suit me just fine. Same with the stones.


----------



## TechRedneck

I am glad to see some others out there who basically share my opinion about WR perhaps being the first line of planes that someone would actually purchase and use.

I agree with DonW and RG about resale value. WR has not been in the market long enough to establish a reputation. The WR#4 has a bit of heft compared to my stanleys, it dosn't feel as good in the hand but isn't bad either. I'm not such a purist that I won't modify a tote to fit my hands. I hope one of my grandchildren will want my tools someday, but I can't imagine that now. I'm having too much fun and if nobody wants them the kids or wife will end up selling them on ebay for ya'all to bid on.

Al

If you decide to get a WR#4, let us know what you think.


----------



## RGtools

^My tools range everywhere from tuned up junkers to top of the line, and even a custom tool or two. I figure as long as it gets the job done. For my money, I have been buying less tools…but better ones indeed.

Rob Cosman is a freak of nature. (I say this as a compliment)


----------



## TechRedneck

I agree about the quality RG. When I started out I actually purchased a handheld power planer. Used it a few times to shave a little off some doors so they closed better. Haven't used it since. Now I wished I spent the money on a nice block plane like that Veritas Low angle I want.


----------



## jusfine

Ok, you can flog me now, I bought the Shapton stone system from Rob a couple years ago, and I *will* support them. He spent half an hour (maybe I am slow) going over every facet of the system, and basicly* he* sold me on them.

Spent way too much on stones? Maybe, but everything if fun and easy to sharpen now, so it is worth it to me… what are you going to do with all your money, take it with you? 

Don't know if you all know this, but Rob was instrumental in helping develop the Woodriver planes and design features after working with LN for years…


----------



## RGtools

They are not gunning for veritas. They are gunning for Lie Nielsen (and are $200 cheaper). The veritas line does not offer a traditional Jointer…and you can shoot theirs because there is not enough bedding surface on the sides. Not huge a a jointer but that is an annoyance for me.


----------



## tom427cid

Hi all,
After reading most of this I think I must be sitting on a gold mine as far as planes are concerned.Must have maybe thirty or so metal ones,not many duplicates and probably three times that for wooden ones. As for the metal planes I only use four or five of them regularly.Which strikes me a kinda funny. But every now and then when I make multi-cut moulding then I may have three or four multi-planes all set up and that does make the job a lot quicker.
Couple of observations;
The stanley(little) bull-nose rabbet can be troublesome.The older US stanleys work better than the English versions. I try to put almost equal down pressure on it when I use it,just a bit more pressure toward the rear.
Bertha, the 45's are fairly common up here.I don't even pay any attention at auctions. Might even have some parts to build one.If you are still looking let me know.For knives check with metal suppliers for oil hardened steel,it comes in different widths and thicknesses-makes excellent knives.
Interesting discussion about the #2-where to put the pinky-never could figure it out.
I suppose if I won the lottery I could find the accessory set of knives for the 55-if only to dream.
And one other thing perhaps I have the wrong impression-what's all the hub-bub about Swan chisels? I had some years ago-they have since been banned from the shop. Was I premature in my haste to find a really good chisel?
Was Butcher a step down from Swan? Inquiring minds want to know!
thanks for reading.oh,BTW the video of the Japaneese plane was great-evidence of a very sharp plane and good material to work with.
tom


----------



## Dcase

Gary, I was thinking you meant a 800 dollar stone as in single stone. I understand a full set of stones being in that ball park…


----------



## BrandonW

Found a link for Dan to beef up his kollection of Keen Kutter tools: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130582529015

It is interesting that my own K5 plane did not have a Keen Kutter cutter, but rather a Stanley iron with the traditional thickness.


----------



## jusfine

Dan, the Shapton system is so much fun to use vs what I used to do w oilstones.

The package I bought has I think 4 stones and the most expensive part of the system was the diamond lapping plate, which works like a charm.

I told a fellow woodworker I was going to order the set, he got excited and I ordered two sets from Rob at the same time, he gave us a great deal. Plus there was a Woodwhisperer discount at the time…

If you haven't seen Rob's videos, you should watch what you can on Utube, and when you buy them you get a couple hours of real good instructions.

It makes your planes *"snick"* so much easier…


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I have been seeing a lot of Keen Kutters on ebay lately. I have looked at some of them and I can see some have the thicker blades and some don't. I know a couple diff companies made KK's over the years so the irons probably differ depending on what company Stanley or Sargent made them at the time.

Jusfine, I am sure the Shapton system is great but way to much for me at this stage. I need a lot more before I put that kind of money into sharpening. I do have one Shapton ceramic stone that I got on sale at woodcraft store. Its a 120 grit and I find it to cut very very slow… I really am happy using the scary sharp method. Its quick and I am rather happy with the edge I can get.


----------



## Bertha

Hey Tom, I've heard a few people that don't like James Swan. I think it's kind of like a political thing; one camp loves them, another hates them. They have great collector appeal, whether or not they are good users. I'm a Butcher and Witherby guy myself but I own a few Swan edge tools. I like the steel in the Butchers but I've never gone so far as to educate myself on metallurgy. I just noticed that everyone was fawning over them, got a few, and now I fawn over them.

I learned a lot about WoodRiver planes from this discussion. It appears that I've unfairly grouped them with Groz and the like. I remember picking one up and quickly dismissing it. Perhaps they've undergone some changes. They're also a lot more expensive than I remember them being. It may be that I don't know what I'm talking about at all! I'm going to have to give them another look, if only for the bearing lateral if nothing else


----------



## dbray45

Al - I have the Groz block plane and LA block plane. Once tuned, they are good knock around planes and very adjustable - especially for "down and dirty" tasks.


----------



## RGtools

Block planes are pretty easy to tune though, so just about any junker will do.

A real test for a manufacturer is if they can get a smoother and a jointer to perform well.


----------



## Bertha

^jointer and smoother, baby. Those are the tricky ones, no doubt. The jointer is the plane that took me the most time to get even reasonably proficient with. I went through a few #7s before I found my favorite one. I've got a nice #8 now but I simply don't have enough hours on it to feel confident. I've never used a bevel up jointer but I imagine them to be glorious. A smoother seems a bit more dependent on the tolerances to me. After all, if I can get a sweet flat spot in the center of my jointer, I don't often care what the extreme edges of the mouth are doing. Two very different planes for different reasons, I suppose.


----------



## dbray45

Yes - but when you are fitting things together, what do you reach for first? a little plane that you can hold the piece in one hand, the plane in the other, make one, two, or three passes and done and the panel goes in; tenon fits, easing an edge, etc…

Now for the finished surfaces and mating edges for tops, etc…, I do not disagree, you need something that does exactly what you want - every time and the results have to be perfect. These require better tools.


----------



## Bertha

Oh, I don't disagree, David. When I need a quick swipe or two, I'll usually just grab whatever block is closest to me. If it doesn't want to play, I'll just grab another one. Sometimes I'll get a bee in my bonnet and true up a block that I haven't used in a while; then it becomes my go-to plane for a bit. Probably my most reached for in general is a cheap later model English 220 with an adjustable mouth. It's an ugly little pug but works very well after tuning. If I KNOW something's going to be stubborn, I'll put a fresh edge on a 65 or 60. I love blocks.


----------



## dbray45

Al - I have the LV bevel up jointer and a Record jointer. I use the BU jointer more even though it is harder to use because it really doesn't care what the grain is doing. I have both set to shave almost nothing and the resuts are impressive in spite of the fact that I am pushing it.


----------



## Dcase

I probably use my #7 the most for jointing. I have never had any trouble getting it to work well. My #8 needs some fine tuning though and I have not got around to it yet.

As for block planes there is no doubt the most used block plane in my shop is my little 103 sized pocket plane.


----------



## donwilwol

I use my #8 for truing planes and very long pieces. Normal Jointing I typically use my MF #18 (not sure why I like it over my #7's, not even sure I do, but its shinier so my hands go for it). Block I seem to alway grab my 9 1/2 with the #18 knuckle. Smoothing I try to grab something different just to keep all my planes working, but if I'm in a hurry and don't want to fuss, I tend to lean toward my frankenplane #4.


----------



## Bertha

My go-to smoother is definitely my SW#4. It's got a skinny, loose wenge rear tote that i made myself. I just lucked into a good frog setting and I'm careful not to mess with it too much. Jointers my #7 with a Hock set. Jacks a 605 with a Hock, maybe the #6 with a Hock, depends. Block is my English 220. Scrapers the 81.


----------



## Dcase

I have two go to smoothers, My Stanley 4 1/2 with Hock iron and breaker and my Stanley #4 with Pinnacle IBC Iron/Breaker matched set by Rob Cosman. I have spent countless hours fine tuning those two planes and I think I have them right where I want them now.

I have also been on a kick with my 5 1/2 and I find that plane to work great for both smoothing and jointing. Its not ideal for jointing long boards but I am usually working with smaller pieces.


----------



## Bertha

I've used my #6 to joint when I was too lazy to set up a proper jointer. It worked very well but was a bit tippy in my hands. Whatever works, right?


----------



## Bertha

Don't mention it, Tong. Thanks for the spam, bro.


----------



## Dcase

Tong brings up a good point. We should all have nice HD camcorders so we can take videos of of ourself using out fine hand tools.

Thank you for the great Black Friday deals Tong.


----------



## RGtools

My A Howland thistle brand (auburn tool co) try is my favorite stock prep machine. The cambered blade makes trueing stock for joinery so much faster than I used to be able to do it. For jointing stock for panels I go to my WR no 6. I have found that setting my blade fine makes up for the shorter length.

I will be taking lots of video shortly but I am glad the spam got removed quickly (thank you LJ's).

The block is a nice tool to have around the shop. Knuckle Joint Sweetheart is my favorite but like most plane addicts I have a few more than I really need. Recent save, when my smoother was being fussy, I was able to finish smoothing a carcass with the block plane (though it takes a bit longer).


----------



## ShaneA

Man you hand plane guys are some active poster! I am a power tool person who has taken a little more interst in planes over the past few week. Honestly I still struggle with the concept that a plane is really anything beyond a jig to hold a blade, so these prices that I see seem very proud. I have read a book on the subject and a lot of forums on this site, however, I am still a newbie on this subject. My first plane was a WR #5, it was a gift. The guy at woodcraft recommended it the old lady. Like Al said earlier, I see the WR brand as a little polarizing to the hand plane community. From an outsiders perspective, it is a nice looking plane. Shiny, heavy, looks well made. After some sharpening and adjusting, it makes shavings. What more could a guy want, right? I have added a couple more since then. An older stanley 220 block plane and in the mail a older stanley 92 shoulder plane. Seemed like logical additions to me, but I know close to nothing. If/when I become more comfortable with technique and what I am going to use these things for, I may add others.

Since I am new to this area of woodworking, seeing the value from a cost stand point is still hard for me. I do not feel like an idiot for having nice things to say about my WR plane. May look to them for future additions. If we consider the time/effort involved in a restore job, the price seems reasonable ( as it relates to other new or used planes and brands). As mentioned earlier in the forum, really dont see them on the secondary market. I tend to look at this as a good thing. Take a quick look at CL and one can tell there is a lot of craftsman stuff for sale. Not a lot of sawstop or festool. So I think that says something about a tool or brand. Is my newness, and limited exposure to LN or veritas planes clouding my vision? Or am I simply blinded and stunned by msrp on a non motorized power tool costing $200 or more? I don't know, I consider myself a value kind of guy, maybe its there and I can't see it, but I am intrigued by planes at this moment, and I am trying to look into a foriegn world. I do find it confusing however. Am I missing out by not having one of every number vintage stanley, or a new set of LN planes?

There was an ad in KC CL a couple of days ago with a guy posting about 150 planes, I thought about posting it here for you guys, it even has a link for pictures. It was a little ways away, should I have jumped in? Did I miss out with so many in one location? How does a guy begin to understand the value of planes? Is there a source for this? Over paying by a few bucks wont make or break a deal, however, the breadth of planes is overwhelming. Sorry to ramble on for so long with so many questions, but I am trying to wrap my head around this whole "plane thing".


----------



## dbray45

Just to be a pain - which I can be good at - when I have my tabletop all planed and almost pefect, I pull out the old Stanley #12 scraper plane and finish the job with almost no effort. This thing is so nice.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks for the outstanding post, ShaneA. I catch myself being elitist and know-it-all when I talk about old Stanleys and it disgusts me, because I'm no expert. I easily forget that many people simply don't want the fuss of rehabbing an old plane. These same people might not want to pay the LN premium and to be perfectly honest, if they're not avid plane users, the quality might actually be lost on them. The WR probably represents a very solid offering that I've been to snobby to recognize.

I think that you have to decide what part of hand planing appeals to you. If you just need one to perform, that's one thing. If you enjoy your time out there, tinkering and tuning, that's another. If they speak to you as marvels of craftsmanship, full of history, that's entirely another. You might end up being a buy who enjoys restoring an old plane. I don't see any advantage of newer LN planes over older Stanley planes except a type of beauty that's entirely observer dependent. I think the Stanley 62 looks nicer than the LN 62. I think the LN #4 bronze looks nicer than the Stanley #4SW. It's a very individual thing and I'm glad you're giving planes a fair look.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here's the inventory, fellas. He's selling #3s for $20…

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AqJeWCtoI5l9dHE3N3hsM2dpdjg2QWttaGlZOUZHS2c&output=html


----------



## Bertha

^Smit, someone better jump at those #6's. He really doesn't want to part with that #8. I don't blame him!


----------



## ShaneA

I really dont care about looks, or the rarity or history per se. However, I would like them to perform is a pleasant manner that yields consistant reliable results. If I can spend $10 and a few hours fixing it up, I am in. I dont want to constantly tinker with them however, or spend $200 on something that I could get 90% of the performance out of for half the price, if that makes since. I need to find someone, one of you "plane experts" to give me an idea before I make more significant purchases I suppose. Being that woodworking is often a self taught solo activity, some knowledge is hard to come by. I am trying to learn, but like I said, the plane world is a big one that has been around for a while for a reason I guess. Trying to jump in seems a bit daunting, and I dont wont to be wasting money I could be spending on something else. I guess that is what worries me most, but I do realize if something is good, you got to pay a certain premium for it. thanks

Edit: should I have passed the info on sooner on the CL listing? The list was a lot longer when it first hit. Thanks for posting smitty, that is the one I was talking about. Being not a tech type of guy I was scared I would not be able to do it. Sorry if I let you down.


----------



## dbray45

I started out with power tools first and have moved to a lot of hand tools. As Al states, each person gets out of it something different, and that is a good thing. There is no right or wrong, as long as it is safe.

I think it has more to do with what you want to make and how you want to get there will determine the tool array that you end up with. As I phase tools out, I sell, donate, and give them away and replace with a different something. For me, it has been an evolution towards what I really want to make and the quality that I want to have - a self taught apprenticeship - if you will.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

ShaneA - I hope you find the tools to be as eye opening as I did a short 18 months ago (give or take). It's funny how I can look back now and realize many different tasks I wanting to do were made for planes, be it dados, edge work, tapered material, rabbets, etc. Not to mention smoothing the faces and edges of boards without sandpaper, keeping that incredible crisp corner surface that ROS work just doesn't do well. I was bitten hard, man. 40+ planes later and I think (not sure) the ones now in house represent all that is 'needed'  as I continue to fight use vs. collect.

Do you ever get over to St. Louis? I'd be happy to share what I've learned about hand tools / show you the various widths and what they do best… Send a PM and we'll see.

No need to withhold positive vibes on any tool, much less a WR plane. If they work for you, tell us and we'll listen. My understanding is they've gone through revisions (ie: V3) that may just make then great. I've never touched one, so I don't know.

Having a plane of every number? Whew. Good luck. Patrick Leach's Blood and Gore

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html

lists all of the Stanleys, and there are over 200. Some are ridiculously expensive as in their only merit is as a collectible.

Oh, and Al's so totally wrong - a vintage SW#4 is loads better than the LN #4 bronze. Nanner Nanner…


----------



## RGtools

Shane. What a great set of questions. (disclaimer to the following schpeal, I am a total Luddite)

Really I see the value in the tools since they can to so much of what power tools either

A: don't do. or 
B:do very expensivly

Take for instance stock prep, with two planes-a jointer and a jack-and a decent marking gauge you can prep any size board. Even if you compared LNs to laguna 14" (or wider) Jointer/planers, you come out way ahead on price with the hand planes.

As far as things power can't do (or more aptly can't do well), a handplane leaves an awesome surface finish and you get there fast. It's also a very precise to for small thickness adjustments.

I can work without power tools but I could not imagine eliminating my hand tools. If you are a power tool guy, great, they can do thinks hand tools guys can't do at a rapid pace (need to knock out 20 drawer slides…thank you tablesaw), but deny either side of the craft at your own peril.

Work a plane or two into your shop and I am sure you will enjoy them. It sounds like you already have a good start.


----------



## ShaneA

When I said one of every number, newbie mistake, I basically meant like #1 - #9. I really dont know much. But I have seen that there are a lot of numbers out there. I would have to add on the garage to house them all.


----------



## Bertha

Nanner Nanner… Shane, you sound like a perfect candidate for a vintage Stanley restore. You can grab one on Ebay for cheap, clean it up with simple tools, and sharpen it with an inexpensive scary sharp system. I warn you, though, it's very addictive (just look at Smitty's post above)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd advise that you not start with this one:


----------



## Bertha

Smit, I'd go straight to electrolysis with that one. I wouldn't even try to disassemble it first.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If the knob and tote would come off, that'd be nice. Then drop the whole thing, as you suggest. I've seen your method - it's how I'd like to think I'd do it (haven't yet). And that's, I guess, one of the reasons I have such great respect for Don and the restore work he does. Man, it's beautiful. And he's not the only one, of course. So nice to see quality get a new lease on life.


----------



## Dcase

ShaneA- The best advice I have heard in regards to planes is.. "A cheap plane with a sharp blade is usable and a premium plane with a dull blade is useless"

You said in your first post you thought planes were just jigs to hold a blade and thats exactly what they are. Some jigs are better built then others but the jig whether well built or not is completely useless if the blade is not sharp. I don't know how much experience you have with sharpening but if you are still in the early stages of learning how to sharpen plane irons I would focus your studies in that area. The sharper you can get the iron the better the plane is going to work.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks too far gone for me. But that makes me wonder when is it too far. I would assume more effort and time will be invested in a rare/desirable plane than an average one. How does one assess/know when she is gone, and that its just cosmetics vs structural damage? so many questions, such a large subject. Are there good resources for value of these planes. I see WayneC has an extensive list of links. I have looked at some but not all yet. I was on a site (hansbrunner?) or something like that, and it had some values listed for stanley planes. Is there a recommended site to make sure I am not about to pay $100 for a $5 plane?


----------



## ShaneA

I have the worksharp 3000. Sharpens em up as far as I can tell. Got it on the HD deal I found posted here for like $70. It was a lot of work and time, but HD did the right thing and I commend them for that. Used it a few times on my chisels and WR plane. They shave hair on my arm, is that sharp enough? or the standard? I see it could be tough to realize when to resharpen however.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty- That plane doesn't look like much of a challenge. I have restored a few that were like that one or worse. I picked those ones to restore for the fun of restoring it. I get a joy out of the challenged ones.


----------



## Bertha

^I was thinking the same thing, Dan. Looks pretty complete. The tote's not even busted!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You have a #5, a #220 block and a #92 shoulder.

To work material effectively (and RG will jump in here as he's posted pretty extensively on this), the formula is coarse, medium and fine. Grunt work is with the #5. With power tools, think thickness planer to knock of the mill marks. You'll need to get to one true face; the more you can accomplish with the #5, the better, because it works faster. Camber to the blade, working across then diagonal to the stuff, and the face emerges.

Then what your powered jointer does is what a #6, or #7 or #8 does. A #7 is typical. These tools knock off the high points, get the material (edges, in particular) nice and flat / true. Gauge that face sequentially to other three sides of the stuff, continuing to work the course and medium tools until you're done. The smoothers (#2, #3 and #4) are your final planes. And the #4 is by far the most common.

So if you'd add a good #4 and #7 to your arsenal, supplementing the work the power tools do for coarse work, you'd have a solid start. And maybe WR is the way to go; you've to the #5 already and as we've discussed this week they seem to be good tools per many.


----------



## Bertha

And to add to Smitty's recommendation, the WoodRiver #4 has a slick frog adjustment mechanism. That's a desirable feature on a smoother.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

In Cosman's video? Yeah, that was pretty slick!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But Dan, I'm much more towards "on the porch" when it comes to restores like that. If I'd find it cheap, I'd buy it and maybe try it, yes, but the stuff I buy that I intend to use, the closer to NOS it is, the better I like it.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, Does it shave the hair off your arm pain free? If you can shave the hair off your arm without out even feeling it then I would say its probably sharp enough but to be honest with you I have been sharpening and studying sharpening for almost two years now and I still think I can get a sharper edge then what I get now. I am never 100 percent happy with my cutting edge and I think thats what drives me to continue practicing and studying the different methods.

Smitty gave you an idea for your #5 but you can also sharpen your #5 and use it as a smoother. A #5 is called a Jack plane because its the Jack of All trades… or at least thats the story I heard… Anyway, a #5 is the right size for many task so its up to you on how to have it tuned. I would suggest having it tuned for smoothing and once you get more planes if you should decided to do so then you can think about changing it.

I have a couple #5's that I use. One of them I have with a heavy camber and I use it to remove more material and I have one set to take fine shavings and I use it for smoothing.


----------



## Bertha

I thought the Jack was for Jack Daniels. After five of them, you don't care if it's smooth. Or is that the old No. 7?
It's all very confusing


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I don't blame you. Restoring a rusted heap of dirty metal like that plane you posted would be a very dirty and time consuming job. My point was just that I really enjoy that dirty work. I have restored very poor condition planes to very fine users. It took me a lot of time but that was not an issue because the whole process to me is no different then building a nice woodworking project. I know its not for everyone and I wouldn't suggest someone getting a plane in such poor shape unless they did enjoy the work of restoring it.


----------



## Dcase

hahaha Al thats the 2nd time you have made me laugh the past couple days… How about you do a whole stand up routine all about woodworking and tools…. Oh wait.. Tim Allen did that and became a huge success… You missed your chance.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If it's smooth Jack you want, then Single Barrel (#1 meaning single? Hmmmm…..) is for you. Just sayin.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RE: You Don't Know Jack:

Lt. Col. Frank Slade: Clear them little bottles off. And when I get off the phone here, call up Hyman and tell him I want it wall to wall with John Daniels. 
Charlie Simms: Don't you mean Jack Daniels? 
Lt. Col. Frank Slade: He may be Jack to you son, but when you've known him as long as I have…


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks for the info fellas, I have seen this post grow to monster level of replies, and never checked in because it was too far along. But I am glad I jumped in, but I only was able to read the first 30 and maybe the last 100 or so posts, so sorry if I was redundant. I may try to bug you guys some more if/ when I am ready to pull the trigger on my next plane, to make sure I am on the right track. Thanks again.


----------



## Dcase

I used to use my Jack with a heavy camber to scrub plane boards but thats was before I got a scrub plane and used it for the first time… WOW… Out of all of my planes I don't think any of them are more fun to use then the scrub plane. You don't have to worry about anything, just start hacking away material and have yourself a blast. I think I am going to scrub some rough sawed boards tonight just for fun. Who's with me?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good luck, Shane!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan - Oh, yeah, scrubs are a ton of fun. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Dcase

I lot of times I use my scrub with one hand and it feels so good to hog off massive shavings with very little effort using only the one arm. It makes a great sound to. Its not the smooth fine shaving noise but rather the loud ripping noise of metal tearing into hardwood…


----------



## Bertha

Shane, stop by anytime. We're always here
Dan, I still haven't mastered sharpening the 40 camber. However, a scrub on green wood is the most fun you'll have with a plane. If you ever get the chance to make something with a "rustic" finish, give it a shot. It's a blast.


----------



## Dcase

I have been watching for a 40 1/2 but they usually sell for a nice chunk of change on ebay. Imagine the damage you could do with that extra 1/2 added to it… Well some of you may know but I don't..


----------



## thedude50

Here's the inventory, fellas. He's selling #3s for $20…

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AqJeWCtoI5l9dHE3N3hsM2dpdjg2QWttaGlZOUZHS2c&output=html

nice list how do i get a hold of this guy


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, I'd like one too, the 40 1/2, I mean.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I am not great at sharpening the camber either. In fact if you saw the camber on mine you might wonder what happened but dammit it does not matter because it still hogs off material. So what my camber is a bit sloppy thats why I love the scrub plane. I will admit though, I am a bit tempted to buy a Hock replacement for my scrub. I wonder how it would work all beefed up with a nice new Hock blade..

I have scrubbed green lumber before. It was a joy and the best part is the smell of the fresh wood as you are hogging it down…


----------



## TechRedneck

just watched a head to head (sort of) comparison of a WR#3 V3 and a LN #3. He tends to talk a bit and I skipped a few minutes, but looks like an honest review and reflects what we've been discussing.

Link

I think he thinks the WR is fine, however the LN is just machined better ($150 better). Out of the box the LN performed as well as a tuned WR. Tune the LN and the rest is gravy. So there you go. WR is fairly decent plane for the money for someone getting started. IMHO, get the LN or Veritas if you catch the bug. For new planes that is.


----------



## ShaneA

I assume you could email him thru original KC CL listing. It was posted 9/26. No # was given in the post.


----------



## donwilwol

Man now I want a JD.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane I was were you are not much more than a year ago. I am trying to learn the pricing, but sometimes I just doesn't make sense. I overpaid for a couple. I know what I will pay now, but actual worth still escapes me. Having been a power tool guy it took some time but now I wouldn't give up my planes for love nor money. (Well maybe money) id say more but I'm at my sons wedding rehearsal typing on my phone.


----------



## saddletramp

Don W wrote: "Man now I want a JD."

Make mine a single malt Scotch Don.


----------



## donwilwol

I would like to like scotch. Its part of hiding the *********************************** side when with the "better" crowd. What do you recommend. Every thing I've tried sits on my counter till I run out of jack. Mix enough coke with anything and its ok.


----------



## saddletramp

Glenlivet and Glenfiddich are both good choices but to be honest, I hardly ever have a nip anymore. They are both pretty expensive, that and I am not much of a drinker anymore.


----------



## BrandonW

I was at Highland Hardware today and checked out the new SW 60 1/2. Its a hefty plane and it looked like it was machined pretty well. It also has a very thick iron. I bet it would make a very good plane, albeit an expensive one. Still it was a huge step up from all the other planes they had on display (besides the LNs of course).


----------



## Bertha

Hey Don, neat?


----------



## donwilwol

Yea Al, had my share of the Mark. It keeps me awake at night. Bob, thanks for the tip, but not sure I can take another expensive hobby. These guys keep pushing me into LNs


----------



## racerglen

Back to an earlier theme..
My jointer of choice is a Stanley #32 transitional, 26 " long, made from 1912 to 1920 only, type 14.
20 bucks 20 plus years ago, used it to joint the edges of my then new bench which was 2" full dimention western maple, rough edges.
And after a LONG time I've finaly come to love my Ohio tools #359 transitiional, a 15" jack.
Couldn't figure the thing out, despite grinding, honing , it wouldn't CUT !
then inspired by this thread !!!!!! brought it down off the shelf. 
Hmm..lots of looking, then !! DUMBass..reground the blade, oversize bevel. ah, normaly a micro bevel..NO one I swear could do this without planning..I'd ground the "micro" bevel paralell to the sole of the plane.

Works just great now, first cuts were like a scrub plane, a tad more adjustment, and..MARION,. WHERE'S THE CAMERA


> ?


----------



## jusfine

Glad you got it to work, Glen!

Amazing what the right sharpening can do eh?


----------



## racerglen

Randy, there are times… ;-)
Still can't believe I 1) did that and 2) how long it sat on the shelf untill this forum inspired me.
Garypr..
"worth" ? It certainly can be done, I have a 26" Ohio Tools like that getting the BLO treatment right now
If you want to reshape the cutter for a scrub why not ? Be great for longer rough boards.


----------



## saddletramp

Have y'all seen his Sargent plane on Ebay?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220862842609?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

I can't see a lot of use for this beauty in my shop but for *all* you collectors…...........


----------



## saddletramp

And have you also seen this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320764149572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1815wt_1270

Again, not much use in my shop but for all you collectors, it sure is pretty…......


----------



## Bertha

OMG, that's gorgeous, Autumn. It's got 200 more years of blade left


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al- tried a Maker's Mark Manhatten? Ahhhhh…


----------



## tom427cid

Hi all,
Cleaning out a show case and found this stuff,if any body is interested let me know-cause it's going to auction.
tom
P.S. I am really pretty backward when it comes to this computer stuff,it's hard enough to figure out how to post pics let alone the rest of it. And while on the subject can someone PLEASE explain to me how to do the buddy thing,TIA.
tom


----------



## donwilwol

If you click on someone's name it will bring you to their page. Under their picture select "add to buddy list". That's it. I sent a PM about the shoulder plane.


----------



## Bertha

That's a tasty wooden plough! Tom, you can also click "home" under their name and add there. You can get quickly to your buddy list by clicking "my lumberjocks" at the top right of your screen, then "my buddies". DO NOT sign up for e-mail alerts from your buddies. I got something like 200 e-mails one day b/c my buddies are so active here


----------



## donwilwol

That's what buddies ar for. ;-)


----------



## jusfine

Tom, I sent you a message, I may be interested in the plane pictured in the top left.

Click on my picture, go to send message and let me know what you are asking for it please.

Unless Al has bought it already…


----------



## Bertha

She's all yours, JusFine, and she's a beauty alright. Diamonds on the rods and rod-ends look in great shape. I'd love to see some more pictures of that plane.


----------



## jusfine

What are you trying to do Bertha, raise the price? I will send you pictures when I get it home…


----------



## Bertha

Sorry JusFine, it's just staring me in the face there; hard not to comment


----------



## RGtools

I am a Knob Creek guy myself, but a Makers Mark Old Fashioned is a heck of a drink.

I am not going to get in a bidding war with Randy and Al for the Plough…but I want too…and I want to win.


----------



## saddletramp

*OMG*, I think that I just became a collector!! (say it isn't so) In the past I have only bought tools that I needed or at least that I thought that I would use one day and have passed up the pretty toys that I knew weren't ever going to be used by me. Just the other day there was a complete Stanley # 289 on Ebay that ended up going for $153.50 (I saw one of these in Stillwater, Mn. in Aug. that was going for beaucoup bucks) and as I have a # 78 that will get the job done, I pasted it up. Today was a different story. I was in an antique shop and ran accross an English pattern wood and brass brace with a "Thos Ibbotson & Co." marking. Even hough I knew that I will never actually use this damned thing for the purpose that it was intended, I snatched this puppy up without a moments hesitation or even a second thought. It was just so damn pretty. I'm doomed!!


----------



## RGtools

Every time I click on a blog or project, the system is logging me out, anyone else having the issue?


----------



## donwilwol

embrace it Bob. I fought it for a while, now I'm thinking about the collectors hall of fame. I haven't bought anything I wouldn't us yet, but I feel the day is coming.

RG, no problems here.


----------



## saddletramp

Ain't she Purrrdee?




























Do any of you Brits or anyone else know anything about "Thos Ibbotson & Co." of Paternoster Row, Charles Street, Sheffield, England? About all that I have been able to find out is that they made tools from the 1820s until 1909 (or maybe 1905-unclear) when they were bought out by William Marples and Sons.


----------



## pierce85

That's one handsome brace, Bob.


----------



## donwilwol

she's a "collectors" dream !!


----------



## saddletramp

Sure Don, rub it in. LOL


----------



## Brit

I'm very jealous Bob. Every time I add one of these to my watchlist, the bidding goes insane and I don't bother. I think they are one of the most beautiful hand tools ever made, especially the Marples Ultimatum braces.


----------



## donwilwol

didn't want you guys thinking I was slacking off.









But I just realized we've been through everything from monster trucks to grandkids, but not sure we've had a wedding on this thread. So here was my week end. My son and his happy bride.


----------



## racerglen

You missed future grandchildren in the list.
Looks like a great weekend Don, empty nest syndrome yet ??

;-}


----------



## donwilwol

My nest has been empty for a couple of years now. Maybe I've been buying planes to compensate. Now that makes perfect sense to me (or maybe I can finally afford them)


----------



## saddletramp

Don, I would like to offer my congratulations to your son.

Isn't that the way it always happens Andy. I certainly wasn't looking for one and it just ups and slaps me in the face as it were. They are pretty aren't they?


----------



## Bertha

Wow! I missed a lot today! Congrats Saddle on that beautiful brace!
Don, congratulations on adding a member to the family.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Saddle - I can see why you couldn't pass up that brace. Georgeous!

Don - Congrats!


----------



## Dcase

Good afternoon all… I had a very productive weekend in the shop destroying my recently restored 5 1/2 iron by dropping it on a power cord that was plugged in. Win some loose some… Guess I wont be using that 5 1/2 much after all. I am to upset to even fix the iron right now. So much time down the drain…

Today is a new day though and the mail man just brought me a couple of planes that I recently won from Ebay. I got a Millers Falls #9 (my first Millers Falls plane) and a Stanley #23 Trans plane. I had taken a little gamble with the #23 because it was listed on ebay as "Large Wooden Plane". The seller may have said it was a Stanley but they didn't list what number it was. Its a nice one, early type also. I got a great deal on it.


----------



## donwilwol

Sorry to hear about you mishap. I hate those "slow motion" moments. I've gone as far as stuck my foot under a falling blade to cushion the blow. Not the smartest move, but instinct wants us to protect our young.

If you don't have a power grinder set up to grind that, I'll grind it out for you. Just send it up and give me a few days.

Thanks for the congrats all. I'm glad to be out of the city. How I managed to raise a child that likes it is beyond my comprehension, but I love him anyhow.


----------



## WayneC

Ouch Dan.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I do have a power grinder, in fact I think its the same exact Ryobi one that you have. Thank you for the offer though.

I will usually only use the power grinder on badly damaged blades so it will be used to fix this one. Its just depressing because I felt I had one of my best polished edges on this iron before I dropped it. I was sure that this one may have been my finest edge yet and I didn't even get a chance to use it.


----------



## thedude50

I just got a new sweetheart shes 60 and 1/2 and unlike the no4 sweetheart this one caught my eye. You all know i have a ton of planes so to get a special one is rare a nice no1 or 2 and a nice shoulder plane or a LN OR A veritas or some other thing like the new pair of 602s i just scored. i didn't expect to fall for this sweet little Mexican girl she cuts through them dovetail ends like butter no problem chanphering a corner or just knocking a corner off this little filly is no lightweight block plane she is a new bread/ i swear she is close to two pounds  and is a dream the iron is like a fine shaving razor i was going to sharpen it but it looked so good i just went through a couple of extra fine diamonds from dmt and the thing looked like a mirror them a little diamond paste on the cloth honing wheel and shazam she it like glass. the iron shaved my arm bald in one stroke very fresh this is now my favorite block-plane ill be selling off my old Stanley's as i don't need them anymore since Sandra has come into my life everything will be clean shaven by Sandra the block plane ROFLMAO


----------



## thedude50

hey dan ship me the blade and ill fix it free of charge on the tormek or the jet or the grizzley or the worksharp3000 your choice serious offer

saddltramp tool collecting is bigger than woodworking i am a woodworker first tool collector second well it used to be that way. Now i am a tool dealer, nice brase yes you history is right that makes your new brace an Irwin and the only marples tool company let in England is the Joseph Marples tool company they made braces too yes they are cousins and no they don't like each other a feud to rival the Hatfields and McCoys i am finishing a story about the feud and the Joseph Marples tools of today and how they are so fine and how you should love to use them because of how well they are made.


----------



## saddletramp

Here's a question for all you plane restorers. As near as I can can tell, the the threaded rod that holds he totes and knobs on Stanley planes are 3/16 in. which I believe is the same as #10. The problem is that it is 20 threads per in. which is a bastard size. Does anyone know where I can get a 3/16 - 20 or 10 - 20 die to cut threads?


----------



## thedude50

i think you can get it from matco


----------



## racerglen

Somewhere on this thread, I think, possibly by Philip Marcou, there's the suggestion a simple run with a quarter-20 bottoming tap gets rid of the bastard size and makes life simpler ?


----------



## donwilwol

Bob, I've downloaded this but not actually read it yet, so maybe it will help. http://www.tttg.org.au/Content/Stanley%20Planes%20and%20Screw%20Threads%20-%20Part%202.pdf

The thread is an uncommon thread. It seems it started, then continued more out of tradition then a real practical reason.


----------



## Bertha

Whew! the 164 ended:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120784317696?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Wow!
Mathi molder
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mathieson-Son-Wedge-Arm-Plow-Molding-Plane-/390350994456?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae2bb7c18


----------



## donwilwol

i guess a #164 is something you hope you find in the wild.


----------



## Bertha

Here's one for Dan
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-GAGE-PLANE-/150660163829?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23140ba8f5


----------



## Bertha

Very cool:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Early-GULL-WING-SCRAPER-PLANE-PATD-NOV-17-1868-FULL-NICKEL-PLATING-NOT-STANLEY-/130582870093?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6758784d


----------



## Bertha

Super cool:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-171-ROUTER-PLANE-TWO-CUTTERS-7-8-5-8-PAT1911-/180733009688?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1486df18


----------



## Bertha

Whoa!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-No-97-Cabinetmakers-Rabbet-Plane-Mint-Box-/370541610895?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564600478f


----------



## Bertha

too cool:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Early-Miniature-Lock-Mortise-Chisel-/370547202029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56465597ed


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And here is what Mr. Leach has to say abou the venerable #171: "In an early advertisement of the plane, Stanley stated that the tool 'might very properly be termed a mechanical chisel.' I term it a piece of mechanical crap."

Love those kind of reviews! Wonder what kind of experience it is to use the tool itself?

And Al, did you get the #164?


----------



## Dcase

That Gage plane is neat but they are asking far more then I would pay for it… That edge plane is one I would like to have also.


----------



## BrandonW

I saw the Gage jointer plane. A nice one went for much cheaper at auction, so it is definitely overpriced. But are the Stanley Gage planes any good? They seem to have much less by way of adjustments than the Baileys.


----------



## Dcase

I don't know about the wood gage planes but the metallic Stanley Gage planes seem like they are in higher demand… I am not really sure how they are as users, I assume good if sharp.


----------



## Bertha

I'm considering that plough plane above. The Gage's became kind of a novelty some time in the last several years. I remember when you could get the G4 for about the price of a #4 or less. I don't recall seeing many of the transitional ones but it's too rich for my blood. The weirdo now is the double-handled tongue and groove planes. Someone must have written an article about them. I remember when you could easily nab one for $30 or so. I wish I'd bought every one of them I saw. Did y'all see somewhere on here that a LJ found a #1 at a garage sale for $100'ish? I should start going to garage sales. I wonder how often that happens.


----------



## WayneC

Hand tools are becoming more and more popular. It is getting harder across the board to find them. I think the #1 was in a lot of tools for $100. I think he put the indiviual price at $12.50. Quite a find.


----------



## Dcase

I had planned on hitting a lot of garage sales this summer but I only managed to stop at a dozen or so. There are so many sales out there but its so hard getting the time to stop at the sales when you work full time…

I will try harder next summer… I want to find a gem in the wild.


----------



## donwilwol

i figure as soon as I find a #1, someone will find an unknown warehouse with 50,000 of the suckers and the price will drop to the #4 level.


----------



## WayneC

The last 3 #1's I saw for sale at a street fair were priced $800-$1200…. lol Hard to find one cheap.


----------



## donwilwol

and actually $800 is pretty cheap for a #1


----------



## Dcase

If I did find a plane with such value for a cheap price it would only make me question myself whether or not I should keep it or sell it for a huge profit…

Take that 164 that sold on ebay for more then 2 grand today… If I found that in the wild for a few dollars it would be great. I would want to post pictures and brag to everyone that I had it and part of me would want to keep it knowing I had such a rare and valuable item but then again another part of me would want the 2 grand or what ever high amount it was worth…

Then if I did sell it I may end up wanting it back down the road…. So finding a gem like that would only lead to trouble for me.


----------



## Bertha

^that's a really interesting question, Dan. If I found a 164 for $10, I'd pose with it, brag about it, take pictures of it, measure it, and generally make a clown of myself with it. I think it would be VERY hard for me to sell once I had it in my grubby hands (which reminds me, I still need to buy your plane…I WILL remember to talk to the fiance tonight). However, it depends upon where it was going. If it was going to be put on display, I might be inclined to part with it. You can buy a lot of nice bevel-ups for $2000. You could just buy ALOT of nice users for $2000. For example, if JusFine had an empty spot on his wall where the 164 was meant to sit, he'd been longing for one, and I know he'd cherish it, I'd probably sell it.

I've got a couple of Paul Hamler planes that I could never put a price on. With the exception of a small bronze slipper, they're all out there with the rest of my planes. They still get used but they are priceless. It's an interesting excercise to wonder whether I'd do the same with a $12.50 #1.


----------



## Dcase

I would probably keep a #1 if I found one cheap. It would complete my Stanley bench plane collection and I don't think I would want to sell it especially knowing I found it cheap. However that 164 is a different story. That one is worth twice as much or more as the #1.

On a previous topic… I just got the November issue of WOOD magazine in the mail today and on pg. 80 there is a short review of the WoodRiver V3 planes. The review which was submitted by quote "A Hand-tool aficionado and historical reenactor in 1870's-era woodworking shop" says..

"I build nearly all my furniture projects with hand tools, often century-old hand planes that still work great. Woodcraft's V3 generation of WoodRiver hand planes reminds me of those old Stanley Bedrock planes: Solidly made of quality materials with good fell and performance. Although each needed some cleaning and minor adjustments, all six planes arrived with flat soles and square sides. The bench planes have comfortable handles and blades that hold up well. I found adjustments easy to make, although the knobs can be tough to reach for someone with thick fingers. At first I didn't like the heft of the block planes - a half-pound greater then my favorite apron planes - but I soon came to appreciate the extra momentum they generate. The nickel-plated knuckle caps fit nicely into the palm of my hand, and dished sides provide a perfect spot for my thumb and finger"

Not a super detailed review but it basically goes with the other reviews I have read. Some minor adjustments and you have yourself a good quality plane…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If I found a #1 in the wild, I would enjoy it awhile then sell it to get something of more use. If I found a #164 in the wild, I'd specifically use it to see if there were any unique advantage provided by a low angle smoother (as I don't have one). History says there shouldn't be much, if any, because so precious few were actually purchased back when. Then I'd still have a hard time getting rid of it.

But, you know what?

I'm never going to find one in the wild. Thinking about how I'd react is like wondering how it will feel when I win the lottery… *sigh*


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with you smitty, but then the title of this thread is about dreams.

I'd keep either a #1 or a 164. The #1 would be especially for my grand kids. The 164 i'd use. I'm finding it hard to sell some of the stuff I have multiples of. I counted 9 #5s yesterday. Time to allow some else to enjoy some of them. I've got close to a dozen #4's.

A #1 or 164 would stay with me for sure.


----------



## Bertha

It's interesting what we get attached to. I made a mallet a long time ago and have used it almost every time I'm in the shop for probably 7 or 8 years now. I was using it one day and I thought, "you know, I really like this mallet". Then it dawned on me that I had made it and had been using it for many years. It's now a very important tool to me that would command an extraordinarily high price, even though it's worth very little.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, you got me. I did lust heartily after that #164. Driving into work this morning, I got the email with Al's post that it had sold. Wondered then what it would be like to have it on the way to my shop… opening the box, unwrapping, checking the blade, fettling, then pushing it across a piece of scrap walnut for the first time…. ssschhhhiiickkk! Oh, how nice. And the smile that would come across my face… It would be so cool.


----------



## saddletramp

Dude, no luck at Matco.

Don, That was a very interesting article but about the onlyn thing that I learned that was useful in my hunt for a tap and die is that I have been looking for the wrong size. 3/16th does not equate to a #10 but rather to a #12 but as near as I can tell, no one carries a 12-20 die either with the possible exception of St James Tool Co and they haven't called me back yet.

Glen, if St James Tool doesn't have the 12-20 die I guess I will try using a 1/4-20 and hope I don't do any damage. lol


----------



## saddletramp

Smitty, Hope springs eternal…........

For me, it is not if I will find a #1 in the wild but when! LOL


----------



## donwilwol

I had a #6 with the bolt snapped off. After I drilled it and snapped an easy out and hosed it good I ground it off. My plan was to make an infill out of the thing. My future son-in-law offered to braze a bolt on for me. It worked great. I'm not suggesting you just grind it off, just saying if the 1/4 - 20 screws it up there is always a plan B.


----------



## donwilwol

Stanley used 12-20 threads for the tote and knob rods. The screw at the front of the tote and the frog screws are also of this thread size and pitch.

The rod diameter is 7/32 with a 20 tpi thread. A 1/4" rod diameter is usually associated with 20 tpi (1/4-20) and a 7/32 rod usually has a 24 tpi thread (12-24).

When Record went into plane production in the early 1930s they copied Stanley planes of the period, right down to the threads. Here are the sizes from Recordcollector's site:

Cap Iron screw : 5/16" 18tpi BSW (I believe this is the only standard BSW thread on benchplanes)
Frog screws : 7/32" 20tpi Whitworth;
Tote & Knob bolts : 7/32" 20tpi Whitworth;
Tote Toe screw : 7/32" 20tpi Whitworth;
Frog Adjusting Plate screw : 7/32" 24tpi Whitworth;
Frog Adjusting screw : 1/4" 24tpi American/Unified;
Brass Adjusting nut : 9/32" 24tpi American/Unified (left-hand thread);
Lever Cap screw : 9/32" 24tpi American/Unified.

adding this to my notes


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Don, that deserves to be recorded. Makes me wish you could sticky individual posts for later reference.


----------



## donwilwol

yea, I wrote this down back when Philip posted some of it. I couldn't find where I wrote it.


----------



## WayneC

I do need this info for the side handle on a Record T5. I need to turn a handle for mine.


----------



## jusfine

Wayne, just cut and paste the info into a Word document, or save to your desktop…


----------



## RGtools

My wife hit the thrift stores the other day and she got me a huge stack of awesome.

















These are my three favorite thus far. When I picked up the antique tools book, she commented "that's just porn to you isn't it?" She must really love me.

I decided to read one of the tamer books to Adso…he is just a kitten after all.


----------



## thedude50

saddle pm me what you want ill find it it will take me a few days but i will get it 
if you see a no1 for less than 1500 dollars buy it


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ahhh, that looks to be some great stuff!


----------



## WayneC

Tell her well done RG. : ^ )

(though if she was thinking ahead, she would have left the tool collecting book on the shelf)


----------



## Bertha

For Smit's dream:

http://www.hansbrunnertools.gil.com.au/stanley%20by%20numbers/stanley%20160.htm


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, you *RAT* !

Isn't that just an amazing looking tool???

What would Mads say? "WAAAAAUU"


----------



## Dcase

Just got this in the mail this morning..









Keen Kutter KK3. Rosewood knob and tote. The tote has a break that looks pretty clean and should fix up well. Its got the thick iron and breaker and the sole is corrugated so this would be a great plane for Paul Sellers 

I actually picked up the new issue of American Woodworker which included a preview dvd featuring Paul Sellers who did a series of dvds for American Woodworker. I bought this after one of you talked about it, I cant remember who.

The preview dvd is good and has me interested in seeing the other dvds. Paul is very talented and he does a really good job showing and explaining his work. I believe I would learn a lot from his teachings. I am going to look into the pricing on the dvd series…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And it's got a SW blade!!! Double "WAAAAAUU" !!!


----------



## donwilwol

that's a $3000 "WAAAAAUU"


----------



## Bertha

$1695.00 once upon a time
http://www.antiqbuyer.com/All_Archives/TOOLS_ARCHIVE/archive-Stan-spec-use-planes.htm










Don't worry though, the Veritas is better, lol:

"In recent years, the #164 was re-introduced by Lie Nielsen (as the #164), and then followed by Veritas (the LAS). Both planes are very similar with just a few distinguishing differences (for a detailed comparison of the Veritas and LN versions, read Alf's excellent review). The question that must first be asked is… if this plane was not successful before, why is it being manufactured again?

The simple answer is that the LAS offers so much more than the Stanley #164 did, not only in construction, but also in scope. Just how we now perceive the way in which the LAS will be used is a world away from the way it was intended when the original #164 was launched. "

http://www.onlinetoolreviews.com/reviews/veritaslowanglesmoother.htm


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, that looks like a low knob stanley…..I love those.


----------



## donwilwol

*"the Veritas is better"* - but its just not the same. Maybe I have become a "collector". Not that I don't think veritas and LN's are fine tools and I'd love to have a few, even then, I still keep looking for the vintage stuff. I love the patina, even though I sometimes remove a lot of it, the resemblance is still there.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That Derek Cohen is really a fine craftsman. I've seen his inputs here on LJ and elsewhere, and he has a bunch of vintage stanley stuff in addition to L-V, LN, etc. Amazing.

The review makes me wonder, if I'd ever be fortunate enough to have a #164, if the LN blades fit it? The #164, more than any other, is the one to have multiple blades for (appologies to the #5 multiple blades crowd, but it's just too easy to have multiple #5s vs. changing out blades).


----------



## WayneC

I would wonder if the blades are the same as the ones on the #62 which are available from several sources. Woodcraft, Lie-Nielson for example.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd think they're at least a big longer than what would fit in the smoother model (shorter bed and all), but that can be fixed.

Be a swell problem to have, finding extra blades for my #164.

UPDATE: Just checked the LN website. Their #164 is $265, with additional blades available for $40 EA and a Toothed Blade available for $70. This just may be my first LN handplane…










Don - Any tips for putting patina ON a new plane?


----------



## Bertha

^no kidding, right? I'd be happy to have to cut a LN to fit Enough of this 164 nonsense, I still don't have a 62!


----------



## WayneC

Lol I am looking for my 3rd and 4th 62's… lol At the right price I will take as many as I can get.


----------



## WayneC

Oh and it was established the other day that the fair price for a rare plane is $12.50…..


----------



## saddletramp

Wayne, besides being a plane hog (collector), do you also dream in technicolor? LOL

Most of us would be very very happy with one # 62.


----------



## Bertha

It's like that snack chip; you can't have just one. I'm waiting for Wayne to tire of an old 62 and sell it to me for a song I like the idea of buying planes from other LJs; rather than fleabay. I just bought one from Dan and I'm excited to have a bit of his shop in mine. That's a pretty cool thought to me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I wouldn't kick a #62 out of bed for eating crackers, especially at $12.50 per, but I'm thinking low angles are more important to smoothing vs. jacking. (wow, that doesn't sound right at all)


----------



## saddletramp

Well Al, if I had an extra 62 I would give it to you (hate selling things) but alas, I don't have any.


----------



## Dcase

Recently I started leaving the patina on the old planes I buy. I like the character of the aged look but also the ones I have that I polished and restored require frequent cleaning to keep them nice.

I would also like some new LN planes. I plan on getting some down the road when I have the extra money to spare. If I were to get a low angle bench plane it would be their low angle Jack plane. I doubt I would get the 164 size.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, it takes a special talent to add patina. Send it to me and I'll take of of that for you.

$12.50 is my target price for any of the above.


----------



## Dcase

I would love a #62 for smoothing/flattening end grain cutting boards… I just two more end grain boards last month for gifts and it reminded me again how awful it is to flatten them after the final glue up. My low angle block plane worked but its just not long enough and after a while its not that comfortable to hold.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don - I walked into that one, didn't I?

Dan - I'm with you re: character and aged look. Black iron on the old bench planes just looks right.

Saddle - I hope you find a couple of them! (Can I have the third one??) ;-)


----------



## Bertha

I think I'd have to get all of them, lol. As a block on steroids, I'm imagining tackling large expanses of end-grain with my bevel-up, whichever it is. For this, it seems like the smoother might be the most versatile. I jack with jointers as it is (wow, that didn't sound right at all)


----------



## Bertha

Cessnapilot Barry just bailed LJs. That's a drag; good dude.


----------



## TechRedneck

Al
Any reason why?


----------



## Bertha

Damned if I know, Tech. BentlyJ left as well. I think the off-topic stuff is beginning to take its toll on a few folk. I feel a bit guilty, having done my fair share of it (although I'm doing it right now…must not feel that guilty but I really enjoy chewing the fat with you guys. It's hard to keep it strictly business, I guess.


----------



## donwilwol

yea, its tough to draw a line. Hell, I'm not into scroll saw art and xmas decorations either. I just don't look at them. Is a transitional plane a "wood" project? Some guys here actually don't like to restore vintage tools. I ask, how can that be? I don't like commercials when I watch Tim the tool man tayler. 2 guys leaving is about as much of a statement as me asking LN to lower prices so I can afford their planes.

Hows that for incoherent ramblings.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That sucks… I liked cessna; one of the first ljs I talked with…


----------



## ShaneA

Incoherent for sure. But I think I understand, not sure what that says about me…or you. However I will see if I can ask LN for lower prices as well. Maybe we can start a trend. I saw an add in FWW yesterday for a LN 51? Being curious I went to the site to look at it. $500 +, are they serious? I thought I was going to spit out my drink. So for all you plane experts, take a stab for me on markup or profit margin of some of these bad boys. Seems ridiculous to me, but so do other things that go on in the world, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, the 51 is probably at the top of my list for dream plane. I actually posted about it way back at the start of this forum topic. I assume the high price is due to the plane having more iron material then the normal bench planes. Also its still pretty new, maybe after a year or so the price will drop a little.

As for guys leaving the site… I think its silly.. Every forum on the internet is going to have post that are not related to the main subject. If someone is bothered by things like off topic post then they wont find any happiness using internet forums. Its so easy to just skim over that stuff and not read it. I have never been the slightest bit upset over off topic content. I don't spend a min thinking about it. ehhh who cares…


----------



## Brit

I've never ventured into the off-topic forum until last night. It took me all of 5 seconds to see that it is no different to how the coffee lounge turned out. It is unfortunate, but it seems that people can't play nicely. Anyhow, I get all the off-topic I need from this thread. We've had lawnmowers, feinting goats, cabbages, and goodness knows what else. Who needs the off-topic forum? LOL


----------



## racerglen

I'm with you Andy.
I know one problem with any fourum, website discussion is tone..you can't hear the other person's laugh when a remark is made, and you can't see their facial expression.
And once you've responded.. too late..

but thats why somebody came up with a smile eh

;-)


----------



## saddletramp

Andy wrote: "Who needs the off-topic forum? LOL". More to the point I think is Who needs to read the off-topic forum if it bothers him. All that political BS would certainly bother me if I was forced to read it. That's the beauty of this site, I do not have to read anything that I do not want to!

If the off-topic forum were to be removed, we would suddenly find that all of the people (morooons) that absolutely can not have any kind of discussion without inserting political commentary would find there way to this thread and be more than willing to tell us all that the reason that prices are so high on Ebay is because of the policies of this pol. party or that one. Etc., Etc., Etc..


----------



## donwilwol

there is a reason this thread is about to hit 3500. I know Bob likes blacksmithing, Andy likes history, Al's a doctor, Dan has a kid on the way, jusfine has a new grandchild, wayne's got a bum leg, and the many others that have stopped to chat along the way. Its a social site for guys (sorry, for people) who like woodworking. So be social!!

And most of all, you guys know I'm NOT a collector.


----------



## racerglen

Could have fooled me Don ..
;-}
BTW..Nice work on that Sargent !


----------



## Bertha

Not surprisingly, I agree with all the locals here. For goodness sake, they even added a BUTTON ("show/hide off-topic threads") so you didn't even have to be offended by the "off-topic: click to view" anonymized title!!!! I had bad day which turned into a juvenile tiff and I was out the door; however, it was because I thought the site owner was being disrespectful. That's a little different that someone saying George Bush is a bum. Anyhow, water under the bridge; I wish everyone could just leave it alone.

You must admit, the site owners could have killed this thread for off-topic content but it's clear that off-topic content clearly provides the foundation for friendship, which provides the foundation for sharing ideas, which provides the foundation for better woodwork. That's what's important.


----------



## donwilwol

I have come to consider this forum an extension of my shop. Stop by my shop we'll talk wood tools and who knows what else.

I just realized we've had off topic threads about off topic threads.


----------



## dbray45

You remember the JT Brown plane I put on ebay - didn't sell. I am donating it the Baltimore Industrial Museum. Seems that they have wooden planes but none made by a Baltimore company.


----------



## Bertha

^now that's better than $75 every day of the week. Strong work, David. No better way to allow the maximum number of people to enjoy it.


----------



## donwilwol

David, that's way cool. I agree with Al.


----------



## saddletramp

Good on ya David.


----------



## dbray45

They will take very good care of it. Since everything seems to be original, it seems better to put it on display than see it get messed up.


----------



## Bertha

^buy that man a beer. I already had a tremendous amount of respect for him. Now it's super-tremendous, almost like a guy-crush.
.
.
.
.
.
.
just kidding about the crush thing


----------



## RGtools

It's relaxing to come here and talk to my buddies. Yes we have gotten off topic…quite a bit, several times. But I think the tone on this particular thread has been great. No one's yelling, Just a nice place to shoot the breeze with guys that you can connect with one at least one level (we all love our planes).

Speaking of OT. I wanted to share three things I have seen recently that pained my soul:

1. Old wooden Jack plane at vintage store. Marked "block plane" $55, completely trashed, and my favorite part. The iron was wedged in backwards, hard enough the blew they mouth out when the hammered it in (what did that blade do to the hammer I wonder).
2. A sticker on a tall, narrow piece of furniture that said "Small children can be injured or killed by tipping furniture, for maximum stability place television and other heavy items on lower shelves.", There was no way of fitting a television on the top of this small cabinet much less the shelves. The thing was wobbly as heck because the bottom panel was bowed out…could have built a better cabinet but the sticker was cheaper.
3. vintage store different booth "Stanley smoothing plane, two extra blades $45" no 3 smoother, pre-war, very clean, but on closer inspection to those blades…they belonged in a block plane. And the seller did a good job of hiding the missing chip breaker by tightening the lever-cap to such an extreme degree that you can't easily remove it.

That's my rant for the day.


----------



## donwilwol

Note to self…..stop by the Baltimore Industrial Museum next time I'm in MD.


----------



## RGtools

To specify on number 2. It was a manufacturers sticker.


----------



## donwilwol

RG, I had a similar rant several thousand post ago. If you have a hand plane, know nothing about it, and are to lazy to research, its worth $35. The upside, I'm hoping someday to find my #1 for $35. I'll offer $20 and run out smiling.

ok, i have real work to do. But first, back to the topic at hand…..Whats in the vat now, my $3 - #35:


----------



## dbray45

Al - can't drink beer, Celiac, but many thanks.

RG - with you there, bought a Craftsman miter box that was a MF, was told it was a Stanley - I would not have bought it but for $15.00 and I needed a manual miter box, done.

Don - The Baltimore Museum of Industry, 1415 Key Highway Baltimore Maryland, 21230 - http://www.thebmi.org/


----------



## Dcase

How about this for off topic content….. I picked this up at a garage sale a few weeks ago.. It was mixed in with some old woodworking tools and although I knew it was not a woodworking tool I still bought it. I think it was 50 cents or a dollar….

Its an antique skinning knife with brass and rosewood handle. I did some research on it and I think it dates back to the late 1800s….

Here is a picture of the knife after I cleaned it up..


----------



## BrandonW

RG, My recent antique store adventure was finding a non-Stanley 110 with a piece of sheet metal for an iron.

Kudos to you, David, on donating the plane to the museum. It's much better than having it in a private collection where only one set of eyes will ogle at it.


----------



## WayneC

You take the good with the bad in antique stores. If people are not knowledgeable and do not take the time to educate themselves they can under price things significantly. (as well as over price ore miss represent things) If your a knowledgable buyer you have an advantage. Personally I prefer flea markets and steet fairs. Lots of fun looking for good stuff.


----------



## Bertha

Dexter Russell, Dan! Are you sure it's not a clam knife? Dexter Russell makes the best oyster/clam knifes IMO. I like to use Dexter Russell knives for my….uh…..professional work. Good knives for a good price.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

David - nice work.

And thanks to all the Dreams people for continuing this thread in such fine fashion. Like Don said, it's an extension of the shop, just on line rather than in person.

RG - lots of auctions around here. When I do go, whichever of my kids that goes with me will scour the wagons and tables, looking for planes, because nine times out of ten, ones they find are not assembled correctly and there's evidence someone tried to drag it (them) across the edge of a board. Those are the ones that go for $5 that I bring home…


----------



## JessieinMO

OK everyone, I am the newest newbie I suppose but after spending the last 20 hours reading this post I feel right at home. As soon as I hit home turf again (America) I will post some pics of different planes and such of mine. Thank you to all of you for all of the great information contained here as well as the wish list material. Keep it up. I do have one question though, is there a "go to reference manual" for planes that the majority of everyone here uses? There are some fantastic planes out there that I do not know nearly enough about.


----------



## Bertha

Hooray Jessie! Welcome, brother. I'm afraid a single reference manual might be too thick to carry. Once you're convinced you've seen them all, a handful of planes will show up that you've never heard of. I found Patrick's Blood and Gore site particularly useful when I started collecting Stanleys.

http://supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html

If you keep it open in one window, and Ebay open in another, you can quickly learn a lot about the common Stanleys. Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Welcome, Jessie! I saw your deck project yesterday, and it's Excellent Work! And thanks for noting that a trip through this post currently takes 20 hours. Amazing. And thank you for your service to our nation.

For vintage stanley info (as I see Al uses, too) I've spent many, many hours browsing through Patrick Leach's Blood and Gore site. A good handplanes book is Handplane Essentials by Christopher Schwarz. It's all about tuning and using the tools, and includes discussion on many different types (Stanley, LN, Veritas, infills, bench, shoulder, rabbet, fillister, moulding, exotics, etc.) But that's just a small piece of what's been presented here (as you are well aware).


----------



## Bertha

LOL, great minds think alike


----------



## Dcase

Here she is Al… Currently wrapped up in a little cardboard box on its way to WV…


----------



## JessieinMO

I have noticed one thing very quickly, a lot of junk is WAY overpriced on EBay. Is the demand that high? Is it due to all of the collectors? (Notice I did not say LJ Junkies there), I have bought almost all of my tools from real auctions, garage sales, flea markets and such. The reason is not always due to cost, I very much dislike all of the new fangled junk I find "new" these days. When I grab a tool I want a good solid "heirloom" type piece. I want something I can use for many more years then pass down to kids and so on.


----------



## donwilwol

Welcome Jessie. I've assembles 2 blog series on planes. One for restoration and one general notes Hopefully you'll find the reference material helpful, and of course if its missing something, I'd love to know.

Ditto on everything Al and Smitty said.


----------



## dbray45

Jessie - that takes all the fun out of it! LOL Aren't you supposed to spend more time fixing your tools than doing something - sorry, thats for the collectors in here (couldn't resist).

As a note, when I look at a tool in a flea market or garage sale, I field strip it to make sure it is what it is supposed to be, otherwise, I tell them that these are just parts and offer them one or two dollars for the parts. Especially if the the blade is chipped or cracked.


----------



## Bertha

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/54198

Toolchap's plane is completely and utterly out of control. The bar has been set.

In other news, Jessie, you'll get all the plane advice you could ever want on this site. If someone here doesn't know it, they'll find it for you pretty quickly. I think handtools and planes in particular are enjoying a current upswing in popularity. It makes sense with this kind of green, eco boom, hippy crap going on these days (no offense meant to hippies). Handplaning is such a contemplative process to me, the sounds, the smells, it's more relaxing than a day at the spa (not that I would know anything about that The finish they produce is much unlike anything you can achieve with powered tools and a hand tool guy can spot it immediately. The lore of the tool is as interesting as the guys who use them. It's just a win win hobby all the way around. I think the Fleabay folks are just responding to an increased demand. Can't really fault them for that, I suppose.

Dan, I can hardly wait! She's a beauty. I was just telling Dan to keep me in mind when you're selling off your tools. I'd like to have a tool from all my favorite LJs one day. I'll let you guys know if using Dan's plane makes me more attractive, smarter, and more accurate


----------



## DaddyZ

@ Auction Last weekend a rusted #7 (Not an older Plane), it had some unknown parts added, No Brass adjuster just a bolt. I never even stayed to see what it would bring.

As far as guys leaving the site as above, What, Why, Whatever !!!

Off Topic - Archery Season Opened this past weekend here in OK. I seen (7) Bucks 2 of which were decent sized. None closer than approx 100 Yards ;(


----------



## JessieinMO

Also off topic but semi related: Does anyone hew any timbers by hand on the site? I have a lot of timber standing at home….I mean, a broad axe kind of peels off the wood doesn't it?


----------



## Dcase

Al, it will definitely make you more attractive and smarter but the accurate part is all on you buddy!


----------



## Bertha

Jessie, there was a guy who just posted a log cabin refurb from a bath house. I've got it in my favorites if you can't find it. He had a video of some hand work. There was another guy who was getting together with a blacksmith to sell timberframing tools. They looked nice. You'll find all that stuff here too.

Dan, who care's about accuracy when you look that good doing it


----------



## dbray45

Jessie, if you are taking down trees with an axe, use a felling axe - balanced, sharper, and thinner, cuts much faster. Most axes are too wedge shaped and a pain in the …

Hand tools are nice in a number of ways - power is yours, can't cut a power cord; blades last for years, you just have to learn to sharpen them; make a mistake, takes off less skin; requires skill to use; does a better job once you figure out how to use them. You can take them anywhere. I keep an old handsaw (sharp) in the back of my car - just for trips to HD or the lumber places. This way I rough cut pieces the length I need in short order (6 or 7 passes for a 2×4). One guy wanted to charge me for the saw, the manager wanted to buy it from me - no to both.


----------



## Dcase

Jessie, You are almost always going to find the stuff cheaper at garage sales, flea markets and local auctions because the number of people that shop at them is much smaller then the vast amount of people who search ebay.

However you can still get good deals on ebay, you just have to watch for them. For example, a couple weeks ago I won an auction for a nice Stanley #71 router plane for 11.50. The 71s almost always sell for 30 dollars or more and I have seen them as high as 70+ if they include the cutters… I think the reason I won mine for so cheap is because the seller titled the auction as Old Stanley Plane. They didn't list what number it was or what kind. Also they only had one picture of it and it was a little dark… I am pretty positive if I were to relist it and include more info about what it is and also more pictures it would sell for maybe 3 times what I got it for… I have gotten other deals like this on planes you just have to watch for them.


----------



## Dcase

David, I have to correct you on your post… You said hand tools cant cut a power cord… NOT TRUE. LOL See my earlier post about dropping my freshly sharpened plane iron on a live power cord… 

Al, Accuracy is very overrated. I make mistakes on everything I build and no one but me would ever know…


----------



## dbray45

Dan - yes, you are correct. I was referring to its own cord - didn't articulate correctly


----------



## RGtools

Dan. With you there.

Welcome aboard Jessie. I have some timbers I plan on hewing but I need a good adze. Bertha, those timberframing tools are on my wishlist big time.


----------



## Bertha

^yep! Them are the ones. So nice.


----------



## donwilwol

I take a break to go pull my 35 out of the vat and it takes 1/2 hr to catch up.


----------



## Bertha

Am I the only one amazed at the speed in which Don executes refurbs? Is he hiding a team of apprentices or is he…just….that….good!


----------



## Dcase

Mail man has been busy this week bringing me new planes… This one is one that I have wanted for a while, the Stanley 101 mini finger plane… These will usually sell on ebay for somewhere around 20 dollars, sometimes more. I have bid on a number of them in the past but was always out bid and I didn't really want it enough to pay more then 15 dollars…

I was able to snatch this one up for less then 10 bucks… Judging by the mark on the iron its an older type.. I bet this little guy will come in handy every now and then.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I have also been amazed at Don's fast turnover rate on restoring and sharpening these old planes. It does not take me that long to restore and sharpen a plane but for every one I do I bet Don does about 5.

I think hes got a shop full of Oompa Loompas that he keeps hidden from the rest of us!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan - I have the squirrel tail variety of that plane and it gets more use than I ever expected. You'll love the 101 (now go get a squirrel tail!)...


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, thats another one I have been after for a while… Again, it often sells for a bit more then I want to pay. I think that one, if its a Stanley, will often reach 30 dollar range and sometimes more…. If I wait and keep watching I am sure I will snatch one of those up as well for a good deal…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Walt Q (Brass City) listed the #100 I have (SW blade) in August 2010 for $10, and he included a #101 without blade for free (blade is interchangeable between the two). I snatched them up…


----------



## WayneC

Jesse if your in Mo, the supply of old tools may be better than in other parts of the country. So, they might get a better price on eBay. Also, some of the prices are being driven by collectors.

RG, I have been hunting Adzes and green wood tools lately as well. I have picked up a pair of hand adzes (bowl) and some hatchets so far. I have have a couple of axes in the shop that I will evaluate before I consider buying any more. If this iPhone 3's camera did not suck so bad, I would take some photos.


----------



## donwilwol

i've looked at several of the 101s Dan. All have been overpriced for me as well. I figure I'll find one sooner or later. I got the #75 tuned and it seems to work pretty well. I'll know when I really use it.

I thought I had a wood body done to (the one with the 3 piece blade, but at the last minute the wedge broke so its glued for tomorrow.

I dropped my shelton #14 today. It was sitting on my top shelf and it hit the concrete from about 8 or 9 feet. It literally almost broke in half. It busted the side completely off and split the sole at the mouth. Its parts now. It was not a big loss, but I was pissed at myself for knocking it off. I'll make sure not to put anything valuable that high.

I must say I have learned a lot about restoring and i've got my shop setup so everything I need is working. I owe a large part of that to you guys.

I bought a ryobi 4900 combination belt/disk sander at a flea market for $25. I already had the ridgid, so now i could have both a spindle and a belt set up without converting. Its had a pretty serious thump ever since I got it. It finally thumped for the last time. I figured for $25 I wasn't to concerned, but took it apart and come to find out it was just a small toothed belt. $6 belt and $6 shipping later and its back up and running, and no more thump.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I think I said this before but I have the #75 and I have never been able to get that thing to work the way I feel it should. I have had it ever since I started woodworking, it was my very first plane and I still try and fine uses for it today but it just never does what I want it to unless I am using it to scrape off dry glue or paint.

Sorry to hear about your shelton 14. I have a Shelton #14, was the very first plane I ever restored. I don't use it often but I would be crushed if it broke. Its actually a really well built plane. It has a nice heavy casting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I second the sentiment that the #75 is a pretty useless plane.

And,

A moment of silence, pls, for the Shelton #14…

Thank you.


----------



## Bertha

.......


----------



## Dcase

He was a good plane and he lived a good life. Although he is gone his parts will now go on to help save the lives of others who are in need…....


----------



## donwilwol

I like that. A donor card for planes.


----------



## WayneC

This is kind of cool… Anyone heard of these guys?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Harris-Tools-Brass-Finger-Plane-NEW-/280688783459?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415a5af063


----------



## Bertha

^one of those guys got a macro lens for Christmas. It looks like a nice plane but I can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think on every post from this point that seeks advise on must-have tools, I'm going to suggest a #75. Maybe that way, someone will actually use it and tell me THANKS for the GREAT RECOMMENDATION, so I know what it's really good for.

bwaaahaahaahaa


----------



## jusfine

Wayne, that is a neat little plane, just might have to get me one of those… thanks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Who is Harris Tools? They've got a decent looking bevel gauge and a set of chisels in their store… Research required.

UPDATE: Quick check says importer. Located in Costa Rica, pulls in chisels from the Czeck Republic (metric) but at one time may have manufactured in the Carribean. Not much out there on them overall, website didn't pull up anything.


----------



## thedude50

i always hated them 164 please tell me why you like it .

I like bedrocks i have several sources for them but everyone wants too much for them .

Patina is one thing rust is not patina its friggin rust.

i will tell you camellia oil and a plane sock is the way to protect a plane.

i have been using trend tool cleaner to clean up planes that have good japanning it leaves the patina removes the rust and it is cheep and non toxic.

as far as low angle planes go i like my new Mexican Stanley block plane she is the real deal i am telling ya brand new for 100 dollars its a low price for a plane so nice.and its a sweetheart

have any of you watched hand plane video from ln that's on the wood magazine site for downloads you have to buy it you cant loan it and you pay for it

i have over a hundred planes in my shop i am a tool junkie anyone need a nice 45 i have a dozen and the wife said its time to pick one to keep and to sell the rest i think she is close to right

i have a real nice bailey 5 that is conserved and ready to use i but a 40 dollar set of tote and knob on her id like to get 80 dollars for her if any of you want it let me know

smitty i dont know who they are but if you want a fine bevel gauge and some other fine marking tools check out the Joseph Marples set trial7 let me know if you need a price ill try to get you a deal from tony marples himself he is a great guy i enjoy him very much and he makes the best marples tools


----------



## BrandonW

So I acquired a Bailey 5 with a missing lateral adjustment-and no it's not a pre-lateral adjustment plane, there's a clearly a hole where one belongs. Is there a way to attach a new lateral adjustment? Would it even be worth it? I doubt it, but I'd thought I'd pose the question nonetheless.


----------



## racerglen

Yes it can be done..
But remember cast iron is brittle !
I've sweated over trying to tighten a sloppy lateral..finaly deciding it's just too risky for me to try anymore.
Al broke a frog that way a couple thousand posts ago, and Don's just lost a whole plane.
I have a classic in my collection, a Sargent VBM 15 that's prety much for looking at, can't find parts, and it's frog was snapped lord knows how long ago..right through where the lateral pin goes.


----------



## Bertha

Brandon, Dan has had some success re-peening a lateral adjuster. I tried to peen one on a #8 frog with a soft brass pin and broke the frog with a rather delicate hit. You might be able to place a small rivet but I'd be careful. I'd probably just use it as an excuse to buy or build a nice plane mallet.

TheDude, I certainly don't own a 164 but I'm thinking, what isn't there to like? If the price was a couple thousand less, I'd own one. Until then, the LN bevel up smoother is looking pretty sweet. I can't think of an argument AGAINST a large low angle block plane. The 45 is one of my favorite planes but I'd have a hard time finding one I like more than the own I already own. Now cutters, especially beaders, that's another story. I'm always looking for well priced cutters but I've got most of the straight ones now. I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree about the new Stanley SW block planes. I bought one and returned it. Hated it. Was embarrassed for Stanley about it. I've got no problem with someone loving any plane though, that's one thing for certain. I mean after all, Dan's whole collection is Keen Kutters


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, it can be done. Just make sure you use a ball peen hammer,(small one) make sure the rivet stays in contact with the anvil and make sure each tap is accounted for. Don't take offense to what I'm about to say, but if its the first time trying to peen something, practice on something else or pre-order a frog , I've broken more stuff this way…... You live …. you learn.


----------



## saddletramp

Brandon, with a #5 there is very little antique value so go for it if you feel the vibe but just be careful. On the other hand, if you are going to make the lateral adjustment lever yourself (I don't know your skills set or level) you could make it from brass and drill and tap the hole and use a small machine screw to atatch it. It ceretainly wouldn't be original but we are talking about a user, right?


----------



## Bertha

^by the same token, you could pre-tap even a steel one. I'd be real careful if you decide to increase the diameter of the hole on the frog, though.


----------



## WayneC

Or if you know the type, put a replacement frog on it.


----------



## Bertha

Clever CL ad title. Made me lol a bit.
http://charlestonwv.craigslist.org/grd/2633036569.html

Hey Don, what do you think?
http://charlestonwv.craigslist.org/grd/2635907505.html


----------



## dbray45

That may be a good buy but the accessories are a hit. Now if it came with blade, mower, tiller, etc… Make sure the PTO works.


----------



## donwilwol

A couple of things. What I like about these old tractors is I'm still smart enough to work on them. What I don't like is if you really use them, you have to work on them.

I liked your firewood reference. When I was in high school and some time after I cut and sold firewood. $25 a cord, cut split and delivered. Is that what we call the good old days?


----------



## Dcase

Brandon… Once the lever is taken out it should just pop right back in. You shouldn't even need a hammer or mallet.

To remove a lateral adjustment lever, don't try and hammer it out. You first need to take a mill file and file the pin off from the back of the frog. Hit that part with the file until you are able to pop the lever out. This is how Rob Cosman suggest doing it in his plane refurb video.

IMO once its taken out and put back in it does not work as well anymore. It will move around a lot and sits in very loose… I would just go without it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Dude - That's a beautiful box set! Don't have any marples tools, but have the gauges I need.

Question I have is, you don't like the #164 and that's okay, just as it's cool you love the SW re-issue block (haven't tried one, no opinion); do you have the Stanley #164 or the LN re-issue? Because I haven't talked w/ anyone who has; if it's not the tool I think it'd be, I'll save my (LN) money for more vintage as I'm thinking more seriously each day on pulling the trigger… Like Al, I'm interested in logic behind not liking the unique capabilities the #164 (seems to) offer.


----------



## Bertha

Like Smit suggests, the #164 interests me greatly and admittedly, part of it is the scarcity. It's like a miter with hotdog and sticker. The LN, although not scarce, has its attraction. Perhaps I'm missing something obvious. It follows to me that if you own a 220 let's say, and also a 65, you've had ample exposure to the virtues of the low angle. You've probably formed some opinion about it; I know I've formed a positive one. Now if you're also a fan of the #4, it makes sense that I would also like its low angle cousin. As a major collector, like the No.1, I think you just have to make room in the budget for the #164, no matter how horrific the price. After all, you've got expensive miters and shooters to fill those other slots. If I was a SERIOUS collector, I'd be looking for one. As a poor novice wannabe collector, the LN should suit me just fine. No pun on JusFine there, of course; he's probably got several stashed


----------



## Bertha

While we're speaking of measuring sets, what do y'all know about Gladstones? I see that the Iturra catalog offers them for very attractive prices.


----------



## Dcase

I have used the LN 164, a friend of mine and fellow tool collector has one. He lives close to me and I have been to his shop a couple of times. When I was there once I asked to try out a few of his tools. He happened to have the LN 164 so I tried it out… I only took a few shavings with it, not enough to review it but it didn't blow me away… My friend who owns didn't seem real high on the plane. He didn't say it but I got the feeling he was not blown away by the plane either…

I really didn't use enough to say one way or another though…


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I wonder if taking it on a tour of your sharpening system would have changed matters. I'm not saying your friend can't sharpen. Just saying I'd have to hear a whole lot of bad things about it before I stopped wanting it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan - thanks for the insight, good to know anything about the tool that's out there… So far I'm not disuaded either. I'm sure just having a LN would be awesome; the low angle smoother means I can address areas of tear out (and I've got lots of stock on the shelf w/ reversing grains) with a go-to tool that isn't a scraper. And I really am convincing myself the #164 is the one. Oh, and yes, it's the scarcity thing, too.

Dreams, right fellas?



Oh, and wasn't Gladstone this guy's neighbor?


----------



## Dcase

He didn't say he didn't like it, I just got the feeling that he didn't think it was anything special compared to his old Stanley bench planes…. Maybe its his favorite plane and I am just assuming I don't know…

I only took a few shavings with it. I cant possibly give any kind of real review based on that… Its not high on my list but sure I want one. Why not?


----------



## Bertha

I think I deleted a post somewhere. I asked Deke to stop by. I think he owns all of the bevel ups. 
And Dan, what plane don't you want. I can't think of many old Stanleys or anything in the LN catalog that I don't want at least a little bit. I even want a fiber board plane. There, I said it.


----------



## Dcase

Next time I talk to him I will ask him about the 164 and ask his opinion on it.


----------



## Brit

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stanley-No-193-Fiber-board-plane-11307-/150608418337?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2310f61621


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I hear there was a low angle, bevel up fiberboard smoother made, the #164 1/4. Might even be aluminum…


----------



## Bertha

^lol!


----------



## Dcase

I hate to sound dumb but I am not even sure I know what fiberboard is… Is it like MDF or hardboard? Particle board?


----------



## donwilwol

fiberboard is more like cardboard. Think of hardboard after its been soaked in water. I did a lot of commercial roofing back in my younger days. Fiberboard is used under flat rubber roofs because its soft and has some give when you walk on it, yet it holds contact cement really well.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for the advice on the lateral adjustment, everyone. I'll just leave it as is for now, but be on the look out for a new frog w/ one.


----------



## Dcase

I did some work last night on the little 101 plane I got yesterday… The iron was rather tricky to grind a new bevel on. There is very little iron to hold onto making both power and hand sharpening a challenge. I used the power grinder just long enough to establish a enough of a bevel for me to be able to find and follow when doing by hand. I finished the primary bevel using scary sharp. For the final honing I found my little pocket sized hard Arkansas stone to be very handy..Tiny irons like that are a challenge but on the bright side flattening the back of the iron goes quick.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The other good news, Dan, is that it holds an edge a very long time. So do it right once, and enjoy for awhile!


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, Do you put a secondary bevel on yours?


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No secondary bevel, just the primary edge.

Don - that's beautiful…


----------



## donwilwol

I just passed on a Stanley #1, nice shape $595. Did I make a mistake?


----------



## Bertha

^'fraid so, Don. You would have to try hard to get less than $1000 for one.


----------



## Brit

Not in my opinion Don. The money is better spent taking the wife away for the weekend. The returns are better than if you spent it on a paperweight.


----------



## SamuelP

Buy it for $595, sell it for $1100.00, take the wife on a nice weekend, and have some $ left over.


----------



## Bertha

Is it still there? I'll give you $650. You earn $55. Steak is $25/pound. Do the math; we both win!


----------



## Bertha

I got a surprise today:










The return address is from Wyoming, curious…










I'll let the inspector have a look:










All seems well, so open it up…










Dan's 4 1/2!

And a SW no less










I'll let him settle in










and alert the guard to the new guy


----------



## ShaneA

Al, I am assuming the dog is in the photo because he is a bomb sniffer? Never can be too safe.


----------



## Bertha

Yes, he is the professional sniffer. I have a VERY special plan for Dan's 4 1/2, one you will love. I will photodocument the transformation.


----------



## RGtools

Those random treats are a wonderful thing.


----------



## Dcase

haha.. Nice photos…

Hope the plane works out well for you.. A little more tuning and sharpening and it will be to work in no time… I must say it does look rather nice on your till next to the others…


----------



## Bertha

I promised Dan's 4 1/2 was destined for great things…and it is. I'm going to put my bronze Paul Hamler scraper insert in it. I popped it in quickly last night and took a couple of passes. It's glorious and I guarantee you've never seen anything like it. To honor both Paul Hamler and my friends here, I promise to take detailed photos and try out any tests you'd like me to. More to come.


----------



## Brit

Sound intriguing Al. I can't wait to see what you've done with it. I hope to be 2 planes poorer by tomorrow evening and maybe a couple more saws. Of all the tools, I think saws are my weakness.


----------



## Bertha

I've got work I should be doing but I can't concentrate, thinking about that plane. Wait till you see it. The scraper mechanism is spring loaded and you can tip the scraper forward until it engages the rear of the mouth. That way, it's incredibly stable and fine tuning is a challenge. I can't wait to share it.

Here's a link to the insert:
http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/FEATURE/hamler_scraper_insert/paul_hamler_scraper_insert.htm

Here's a pic of it in a larger plane.










Here's the Schwarz's take on it:
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/hamler-scraper-inserts-the-last-batch-for-a-while

"If you have been putting off buying an insert from toolmaker Paul Hamler that converts a bench plane to a scraper plane, you might want to start checking your couch cushions for change.

Hamler reports that he has 40 of the inserts remaining that convert a Bailey-style plane to a scraper plane, and one insert that converts a Bed Rock plane to a scraper plane. Once these are gone, it's going to be about a year before he makes any more. That's because right now, he's building miniature Kentucky long rifles.

I quite like my Hamler scraper insert and have it attached to my Stanley No. 6. You can read a review of the insert here in this earlier blog entry.

The inserts are $150 plus $10 postage. You can contact Hamler at [email protected]"-C.S.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, doesn't Lee Valley sell them for like $35?

I did say I'd find the molding planes all at once. I think I did

I bought the butcher chisels to see what you've been talking about. They need some handle work, but I bought some new handles for 50 cents a piece. I planned to turn some, but for 50 cents…...

I was surprised at the $10 bedrock.

Still feeling a little bad about the #1 though.


----------



## Dcase

I have never used a scraper or scraper plane.. Looking forward in seeing the pictures..


----------



## dbray45

I have a scraper and scraper plane. If you are doing table tops or panels, you will enjoy these tools - a lot. WIsh I had the scaper plane when I made the kitchen counters - would have saved hours of work.


----------



## BrandonW

That scraper plane insert looks very cool and seems nicer than the Veritas one, but for that price I'm not sure if it'd be worth it.

Don, you suck by the way. Before I saw your post, I was very proud of my weekend score-an old wooden jointer plane with a James Cam iron in it for $10.


----------



## RGtools

Brandon, yours looks like a whole lot less work. Old wooden jointers are the best.


----------



## Bertha

Oh you naysayers, I won't tease:


----------



## saddletramp

Well, Al, that sucker certainly looks impressive. How does it work?


----------



## Dcase

I agree, looks very impressive… I also wonder how it works as I said I have never used a scraper plane before.


----------



## Bertha

So how's it work? I'll jack down a piece of wildish grain cherry with the 5:










Flatten it with the 6:










Smooth it with the 4:










Try it out:










You can tilt the mechanism forward to engage the bur without even taking your hand off the tote:










But I can't take my eyes off the custom Bertha logo done by the man himself, Paul Hamler





































I'll need a lot more time with it to understand it completely. You can dial it in for a whisper take, where only find dust will exit the mouth; or you can tip it and take a pretty mean cut. My burr is a bit uneven and it's giving me perceptible ridges. Once I get it dialed in, I'll have to make a video. You need to hear the sound to truly appreciate it.


----------



## WayneC

How do you like it in the 4 1/2 vs in a 6 or 7? I also wonder about it installed in a 5 1/2. Interesting.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, that does look like a pretty nice plane, especially if it was in *that* shape for $10.

Al, it does look interesting, but for the price why not get a #112?


----------



## Bertha

I know Schwarz has his in a 6 and I put mine in there just to look at it. I bought Dan's 4 1/2 specifically for this purpose because I wanted a special plane to hold my special insert. I plan to keep it in the 4 permanently; it makes the most size sense for the work I like to do. I think I might use it AFTER the 81, so one I've got the burr the way I like it, I'll likely set it for a dusty pass. The blade in it is one Paul Hamler made from a sawblade for me. I may end playing around with having a few different blades around.

If you have an 81, the bite feels similar; however, the tippiness you get with the 81 is gone; it's dead stable. For that reason, you can't really "fidget" the stroke into the cut you want like you can with the 81. It's going to make the cut that you've set it at.

Burying the cutter into the back of the mouth is a bit tricky too. If you let any slack develop, it works like a chatter tool and lets out a horrendous noise. No, Paul Sellers, I won't ask a thick blade to eliminate that racket, lol As you turn the knob counter clockwise, the cutter dips forward (top toward the front knob). You can really control the amount of burr exposed in this way. The spring thus allows the cutter to move out of the way on the back stroke, should you choose not to lift it off the work. I love it, but I need some time with it; time I don't have.


----------



## dbray45

Al - if you have a plane that has a mouth that is chipped and a regular blade doesn't work well, it would be a good candidate for this alteration.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd do well to master the #80…

That said, looking forward to hearing more once you get this one planted firmly in the 'can do' skill set, Al. Always been curious about those inserts since reading Schwarz' blog on them.


----------



## BrandonW

I'll admit-- that sure does look pretty sweet, Al. Perhaps I'll get one on the next run that he makes, since I still have to find some more basic planes to fill my collection.

Don, yup that's how I found the plane. It's a bit dusty, but nothing a little BLO can't cure.


----------



## Dcase

I don't need one but I want one because it looks cool and you said it makes a good sound… Damn now I need to save some money…


----------



## WayneC

Hmmmmm… Makes a good sound. Sounds like a video is in order Al. :^)


----------



## Dcase

There is a real nice looking Keen Kutter bedrock style #4, Keen Kutter 4 1/2 and Keen Kutter 5 1/2 all on ebay and ending today.. They all look like they are in great shape…. The user in me is saying I all ready have these sizes and the collector in me is saying "ya but I don't have the Keen Kutter versions of them"


----------



## RGtools

Al. What the heck is that (and where do I get one)? I really think that would be nice to have on a big curly tabletop.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I hate that collector voice. I wish I could make it stop.


----------



## BrandonW

I was looking at a couple of those, Dan. Thanks for bringing them to others' attention. ;-)

I'm trying to figure out if all the Keen Kutters are bedrock-style planes. My K5 is a bedrock design. I know the planes that have K# are bedrocks, but are the KK# planes bedrocks too? I think those were made a little later.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I am not sure what ones are Bedrock… I have seen K series planes that are not bedrock.. In fact if you check the K 5 1/2 thats on ebay that ends today the pictures show the back of the frog and its bailey style. So I think some of the K series are bedrocks and some are not… The KK series were made by Sargent and none of those are Bedrock that I know of.

I have a KK5 and a KK3 and although they are not bedrock style they are very well built planes. I actually like them a little better then the Stanley's.


----------



## RGtools

You know Dan…I have a Keen Kutter saw I was thinking of selling. It would be nice if I could send it to a good home…

(how's that for the collector voice)


----------



## Dcase

No way do I need anymore saws right now!...... hmmmmnnm… Keen Kutter saw you say?... hmmmm… another saw to sit in my saw till… hmmmm…. hmmmmmmm…. 

Its actually easier for me to pass on saws right now. Old Saws seem to be the only things I found at garage sales this year so I ended up with over a dozen. I was always leaving a garage sale with an old saw or two… However…. I don't have a Keen Kutter saw… hmmmmmmmm


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for the info, Dan. I figure most people don't realize that some of the Keen Kutters are actually bedrocks and so they go for much less than usual. Although that recent K2 plane was bid up to $493 and still didn't meet its reserve.


----------



## ShaneA

you guys are a bad influence. I was a happy power tool guy with one gifted to me #5 WR. After reading and looking at all these planes, I felt maybe I was missing out. Now I have gone and bought 4 planes and have a couple of open bids working on ebay. Only one has arrived, but I am eagerly awaiting them all. Even looking to get a beat up one to restore. Crazy.

As for using them and honing my skill, still some work to do there. One thing I can tell upfront, is that my bench was not originally designed with hand planing in mind. I have always used it as more of an outfeed/assembly table. I do have a vise and dog holes, but they had really never been used too often. In fact the holes were long ago filled with dust and debris. Guess I am going to have to clean em out, and discover how I like to hold boards for best results.

I am still not sure how much to offer, but I guess questions of value are always relative to what its worth to me. I probably overpaid for one or two, but such is life. It seems like if I keep them in the $30 range delivered I am comfortable with that. Lots to learn.


----------



## donwilwol

welcome to the dark side Shane. You have to admint. its a boat load of fun.

I've overpaid for a couple as well. And I've discovered that as soon as I realize I've overpaid, 2 more turn up thats a deal. I also discovered that every one I overpaid for, I bought on ebay.

I've started putting a few of my extras on ebay. If your looking for something in particular, let me know, I may have one for sale.


----------



## Dcase

It is my understanding that the Keen Kutters, which were made by Stanley, were the first planes that were designed and made with the bedrock style frogs. The bedrock frog design was later used on the Stanley planes. Keen Kutter and Stanley split up at some point and Sargent took on the Keen Kutter name and those are the ones that are the KK series and have the same design as the Sargent planes at the time… I think at some point KK may have then gone back to Stanley and taken on the bailey style frogs but I am not sure…

Finding some KK bedrock style planes is def a cheaper route then buying the Stanley Bedrocks…. The prices on Stanley Bedrocks is crazy right now on ebay. Prices on them seems to be going up… I would see #4 and #5 Bedrocks sell for between 80-100 a year ago and lately they have been going for more like 130-150….


----------



## donwilwol

there is a keen-kutter history book . I've looked at ti a couple of times, but I haven't bought a KK yet.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, I have found that a simple hardwood stop block or single bench dog will handle most hand planing needs. You don't even need to clamp the board. The only time I really use the vise or clamps to hold the work down is when I am planing across the grain which may or may not be something you do often. I am sure you can make some very simple adjustments to your bench for the hand plane use.


----------



## Dcase

Don, thanks for link.. I didn't know there was such a book… I find myself really interested in the history of some of the other tool makers/names. There are a lot of sites that offer a lot of info on Stanly tools and history and its pretty easy to find but there has not been a whole lot out there on some of these other planes and makers.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for the link, Don. That should be a useful source to consult. If you're looking to sell some planes, I'd be interested in purchasing either a decent jointer or a good smoother.


----------



## Brit

You win some, you loose some.

Just missed out on a lovely old 26" hand saw, late 19th century by 2 pence!!! The air was blue.

So I consoled myself with these two beauties. Early No.4 and No. 5 1/2.


----------



## Bertha

Now I'm interested in this Keen Kutter Kraze:

Here's an excerpt from the book:
This new book is packed full with over 750 color photos of thousands of items from the authors' collection, identified and described in detail and evaluated. In as easy-to-use format, it features everything imaginable from axes, braces, and bits, to calendars, pocket knives, razors, and rules, all in alphabetical order for quick identification. A special section dedicated to reproductions and fakes will certainly protect the collector from making bad purchases. In addition to the standard line of tools and utensils, there are hundreds of colorful, whimsical store displays, advertisements, and other unusual items all made by Keen Kutter.2000 values. REVIEW: This book shows the diversities in products and presentation of pieces by the *Fostoria Company*, until it closed the factory in Moundsville in 1986. The authors have presented this complex period as simply as possible, providing original company catalog pages and detailed photographs.

Wayne's this thread's librarian; he might own a copy


----------



## WayneC

I do not have that one specifically. Fostoria is a glass company, so the review is confusing…. : ^ )

Great looking planes Andy. Type 11s?


----------



## Bertha

Yeah Wayne, that's what got me curious. Andy those are some handsome planes. Gorgeous even.


----------



## Brit

Yes Wayne, type 11s.


----------



## WayneC

My favorite vintage Bailey. : ^) I love the low front knobs.

Was not sure if they were a little earler or not. Was hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## WayneC

Al, you see that craigslist bandsaw I posted in the for sale thread?

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/2642728495.html


----------



## Brit

They should go nicely with these Wayne: No.5, No.6 and No.7 bedrock


----------



## WayneC

Yes, the will go together very well. I've been moving my baileys to Bedrock style planes (square side). I'm almost done with the change over.


----------



## Bertha

Whoa, Andy's not messing around. We have the same taste in curvy bedrocks. Wayne, where did you get that beast and what does his Daddy do?  That's some bandsaw.


----------



## racerglen

O.K.
You two stop that!
Geeze Andy, Wayne..
Between you two we could have a cross Atlantic Flea Market.. Oh..might that not be a GOOD thing..
Infils to the west, Keen Kutters to the east..Reduced shipping rates for bulk containers..Matheson wood bodies, , even NEW Stanley stuff from the "old " country..
I think I'm in lust..

(just scored a new 151 Stanley spokeshave from my old line hardware store ..English, never used, no pricetag, but the store's Benchmark tag will remain, and I won't touch it . for 10 bucks I think that tops ten used and needing work ? )


----------



## Bertha

^I stripped an English 151 to the bare metal and love it.


----------



## WayneC

The bandsaw is for sale on the local craigslist. I have the desire to restore one like that but do not have the room…


----------



## chrisstef

Al nice link on that modified scraper… i just noticed the link was for brass city records which is in Waterbury CT one town over from where i grew up. Ive seen a bunch of punk shows there when i was in my younger years, apparently my godmother know Walt (the owner) pretty well. Its funny whats right under your nose sometimes. I havent been there to check out the tools yet but when i get there ill take a ton of pics, from what i hear hes got a gold mine of planes.


----------



## RGtools

re: 3546, those are the curved bedrocks I hear of…I am so going to get in trouble with my wife.

Dan. I'll post a pic to tempt you further. It's a good saw, I am just a Disston guy.

Shane…Heck yeah we are a bad influence…it's more fun that way.


----------



## RGtools

Oh, Dan…














































It's still springy in the saw plate. It just needs to be resharpened and set, and you are good to go. I am NOT a tool pusher, but if KK is the way you want to go it would be nice to send this to a guy who would apreciate it.


----------



## thedude50

so i guess i should buy all the 164s i can find but you guys had better buy them if i work my ass off finding them roflmao


----------



## ShaneA

Question, corrugated bottom…why? are they better? good, bad, or indiffernt. Any expert insight would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Brit

When two surfaces rub together you get friction. Friction creates drag which makes it harder to push. Cut a load of grooves in the bottom of the plane and you reduce the drag significantly. I think that is the main reason.

Oh yeah and they look cool too.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy is correct, although some say its just a marketing gimmick. I've got both, never really seen a difference, but new, the corrugated cost more.


----------



## dbray45

I have found that if you use car wax on the bottom of the plane, performance is improved


----------



## RGtools

David's right. The car wax (or paraffin) is a better way to improve performance on a plane than the corrugated sole. Now as far as reduction to surface area decreasing friction…yes that's true…But in the case of a plane it also increases the pressure…which increases the friction.

I really like the corrugated sole for the purpose of removing material on reclamation boards because the sole is less likely to get wrecked by grit and grime.


----------



## Dcase

Paul Sellers will tell you all about corrugated soles… I am sure someone here has a link to his post on the subject..

I am with Don, I have both and I really don't see a difference. They both work just fine.

If you really want to help with friction get a bar of bees wax and rub a little of that on before you use the plane. WOW I will never use a plane without bees wax again. Its like night and day. In fact I use bees wax on everything now. My jointer top, planer, table saw, hand saw blades, drill bits and I even put it on screws before I drive them. I cant put it over enough. Bees Wax is a MUST have shop aid. I even take a few bites when I need a snack. Its perfect.


----------



## dbray45

I have used wax on the blade and chip breaker as well with good results - if its metal wax it, keeps the rust and corrosion down as well.


----------



## WayneC

Man, the grease box is making a come back in this thread. If you have not seen the Jim Kingshott video he has a cool box on his bench he uses… Sits on the bench and he runs the plane across it to lube it up.


----------



## Brit

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO…....no more grease boxes please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dcase

RG, that saw is really nice… tempting but I will have to decline for now. I may get back with you on it down the road if you still have it… I have to catch up on the saws I have now and get them sharp and in working order before I buy more. Why did you have to post pictures??? LOL!


----------



## Brit

Has anyone tried hair gel?

No, me neither.


----------



## WayneC

Lol. It has been, what, been 6 months? : ^)


----------



## Dcase

I keep a little block of bees wax in the tool tray on my bench… Its just a small little block of wax but I have had it and been using it all year and its still about the size it was when I got it. Goes a long way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, if you're a KK buyer, I also have a good saw that would likely fit in your collection (there's that word again…)

Worked yesterday on replacing a 10' 1×10 on the house (lower band board trim around the front porch). Pulled material from the rack that's long leaf pine, salvaged from a shed roof more than a decade ago. Anyway, had to rip it to the install width of 8 3/8" but it didn't have a true edge. Out came the hand planes.

Clamped it across the front of the bench and asked my #2 son which plane would be best, short or long. Alas, his first answer was incorrect. He sighted down the edge and we pencilled the high points. Out came the Beast (#8C) and after a couple minutes we were almost there. Resorted to the #5 to get aggressive on one tough rise (knotted), then with a couple more passes we were in tall cotton. He used the tool but was very nervous. "I'll break it," he said. Nonsense, I told him. This tool has bee around 90 years and isn't going away on your watch. The pine resin was still sticky coming from the fresh edge. It was cool.

Nice day to work with my son, good to get the project completed (cut, fit, primed, painted and installed!) in a single afternoon, and yet another reminder that if handtools (PLANES!) don't have a place in your shop, you're missing out on a helluva capability.


----------



## Dcase

I don't consider myself a Keen Kutter buyer or collector. I only own two Keen Kutter Hand planes.. thats all.

Al/Bertha labeled me as a Keen Kutter guy but I am really just a buyer of all makes and kinds. I don't discriminate against tools for their make, type or color.

Smitty, I realized how much planes have a place in any shop this past weekend. I made a big toy box for my nephew and all 4 sides and the lid were glued up panels. The kicker is they ended up being to large to run though my planer so after each panel was dry I had to flatten and smooth them out with my planes… By the time I got to the lid I was a bit beaten up and sick of hand planes but never the less it beat the heck out of using a power sander..


----------



## BrandonW

Wow, my collection of Keen Kutter items is already half the size of our resident Keen Kutter collector. I'm feeling quite good about myself. ;-)


----------



## Bertha

Dan, embrace the Keen Cutter. You are the official Keen Cutter custodian, whether you want to be or not I used to resist being the "insanely handsome" one among my friends, but over time, I just accepted it. 

Andy, just because you have gallons of hair gel, keep it in the bathroom and out of the shop

I might just go on a grease box frenzy; if I know your address, consider this a warning!

I'm in Tampa on business, so y'all engage in a lot of plane talk for the next few days; I'll likely need a fix.


----------



## WayneC

I looked at a K 5 1/2 on sunday and put it down after 30 seconds, does that make me a collector?

lol


----------



## RGtools

That's fine Dan. I can hold it for a while. If you have a lathe, I might trade the thing for a few chisel handles.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, I have two really nice KK22 food grinders that could be sent your way too, for your collection. lol

And I used to sand large panels, too. The dust, grit changes, noise, vibration and rounded over corners all conspired to make it nasty work. There are ways to combat each of those problems, I know, but now I'd rather plane. Good story.


----------



## Dcase

Ok, I guess I will embrace the title of Keen Cutter custodian… Just don't tell anyone that I don't know much at all about Keen Kutter tool brand. I will just pretend and answer all Keen Kutter tool questions like I know what I am talking about… Easy enough.. No one can say I am wrong if I am the "Official Custodian".

Wayne, I don't think 30 seconds is quite long enough to make you a collector. However, did you play with the adjustments on it while you were looking at it or did you just simply look? If you picked it up and took the lever cap off then put it back on then monkey a little with the adjustment levers before you put the plane back down then your a collector…

I would like to get a K 5 1/2…. This past weekend I was having some 5 1/2 withdraws. (My 5 1/2 was out of service after dropping the iron on a electric cord) I almost ordered a new Hock iron for it but then I remembered my 5 1/2 has an iron that is sized specific to that plane. The 4 1/2, 6 and 7 iron is wider then the one my 5 1/2 takes. The Hock blade I was looking at online said it would fit the 4 1/2, 5 1/2, 6 and 7 but I didn't want to risk it. I just took my damaged iron to the grinder and took it down past the damage… So nice to have it back… I still say its my favorite size…


----------



## WayneC

Lol. I knew better than to fondle it in such a manner… If I had the $40 would have flown from my wallet into the seller's hand. My next 5 1/2 will be a Bedrock. : ^ )


----------



## Dcase

RG- Funny you should ask about chisel handles, I don't have a lathe but I was also thinking about asking someone on here what they would want to make me some.

Smitty, I still use my power sanders from time to time but even with my DC running and Garage door open the dust still fills up the room. I end up breathing it all in and it gets all over my tools. When I do use my ROS or palm sander I try and do it outside.


----------



## donwilwol

i was going to turn some chisel handles, but I bought some. Found a shop with a bucket full for 50cents each. I wish I knoew you all needed some, I'd have asked what they wanted for the whole bucket. I'll turn some for you guys once i get the part to my lathe. Its suppose to be ready, just haven't been to get it.


----------



## Dcase

There have been a number of 5 1/2 bedrocks on ebay the past few weeks… All of the bedrocks prices seem to have jumped 50 dollars or more when compared to where they were at a year ago… I don't own any bedrocks.. I was waiting for the prices on them to maybe go down a little but they went up… I guess I will keep waiting or maybe find some in the wild.


----------



## Dcase

I have never used a lathe, I haven't the slightest idea how to turn and I have never even considered trying…. One element of woodworking that I have never even explored… Maybe I should.. I would like some wood handles for my plastic handle Stanley chisels… Ill pay you Don to make some when you have it running.


----------



## RGtools

Down time is such a drag.

I am convinced that is why Krenov had so many replacement blades. (take a looke at his cabinets next time you flip through one of his books…he was bordering a bit on cooky)


----------



## WayneC

Yeah, they keep going over what I am willing to pay for one. I'm being patient…

Perhaps he did not want to shift gears every time he needed a sharp blade… Then again, it could be OCD. : ^ )

I wish I had been on top of things enough to buy one of his smoothers before he passed. It would be wonderful to use. Phil Edwards has one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Speaking of obscure, vanity hardware store brands from the turn of the last century, I ran across a Diamond Edge plane (#4-sized smoother) a couple weekends ago but didn't buy. DE was a Shapleigh (sp?) Hardware brand, I think, a large Midwest toolmonger. Anyone seen one of those / have any firsthand knowledge?

EDIT: For the record, it was a solidly built tool. Not a stamped steel frog or anythng like that. Don't recall the shape of the laterial adjustment lever (RATS) so origin escapes me now.


----------



## Dcase

I have heard of Diamond Edge and Shapleigh (sp?)... In fact, I might have a #5 made by them.. I have waaay to many #5's… I will check it tonight…. I don't know anything about them…


----------



## Dcase

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-BEDROCK-605-1-2-VINTAGE-FLAT-WOOD-PLANE-605-1-2-/270830366739?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0ebf7013#ht_500wt_1361

Heres a 5 1/2 bedrock ending soon… Its a bit dirty probably good to decent over all condition and its over 150.00 right now…. A bailey 5 1/2 in same condition would prob sell for 40… Thats a pretty big difference..


----------



## donwilwol

I just threw my latested 605 in the evaporust last night. I plane to sell it once its complete if anybody is interested. I don't need 2. I've been trying to sell the "extras" a little here and there.


----------



## Dcase

The thought of buying another #5 makes me a little ill BUT since its a Bedrock and I don't own any bedrocks I may be interested in your plane Don.. When its ready post some pictures and price…


----------



## Dcase

Hey, you know those little brass planes that are listed on ebay all the time… The ones seen here

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-SMALL-BRASS-WOOD-PLANES-LUTHIER-CARVING-TOOLS-/180735573819?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a14adff3b#ht_500wt_1127

These are often listed either in a group of 3 like above or split up…. One by itself will usually sell for 10 dollars or so…. These planes are from Harbor Freight and the store sells all 3 for 11 or 12 dollars… I was at HF a few weeks back and I seen they sell them there… So someone came up with the smart idea of buying the 3 brass planes for 11 dollars and then list them on ebay and sell them for 10 each.


----------



## BrandonW

I almost bought a set of those brass planes last time I was at HF. Has anyone here ever used them?


----------



## WayneC

I was watching that 605 1/2 but it did not speak to me…. lol Though the Keen Kutter discussion did. I had to run out for a blood test and there is an antique store by the Hospital…...

Picked up a KK miter saw and a Stanley Miter saw. The stanley saw has a sweetheart etch, diston button, and diston marked on the saw back. The KK has a KK button and KK etch…. $24 for the pair…. The blades on both are about 27"


----------



## Dcase

As newly elected Keen Kutter custodian I figured for my first night on the job I should probably get my KK3 cleaned up, tuned and sharp…

I pretty much just cleaned the plane and put some paste wax over everything. I flattened the frog and sole and that about does it for the plane itself. The iron took me a while due to its thickness, same with the cap iron… Got her done and tried out on a piece of silver maple… Plane works very well and I will say I think the KK planes (made by Sargent) are on par quality wise as the Stanley Bailey planes..


----------



## BrandonW

Nice post, Dan. That plane looks nice, cleaned up. Way to wave the Keen Kutter flag!


----------



## racerglen

Keen stuff oh Custodian ! love that shaving.

Brandon, I picked up a set of those planes, the we ones, a few years ago from Busy Bee, and a couple more from a surplus store.
Made in India, a bit indiferent in quality, blades seem to be something like a recycled bandsaw blade, blued steel. Not great but with a tiny bit of tuning they work ..thew scaper plane blade was the worst, don't know if hey thought they were making a toothed blade or not.. ;-)), but even got it to work after some stoning and polishing.
Like I said a bit indiferent in quality, but for the price when you need to get into a tight spot they'll work.
(and they look kool too , if not Keen.. )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Back around Post 3489 we talked about squirrel tail planes (the Stanley #100). Last night I was able to snap a pic of the pair I have - the first is the #100; the second is some kind of "Squirrel Tail Fore Plane" that is really goofy. The tool is too long to benefit from the tail feature when holding it.

No markings on it, just a curious beast I couldn't pass up on with it's $10 price tag.


----------



## WayneC

They are fun little planes. Not used mine too much. Since Al is appears to be distracted on his business trip, I will post a photo of my Squirrel Tail.


----------



## racerglen

nice !
I have the Lee Valley pair, they work very well,
(But the first thing after a test drive was to loose the maroon or whatever color ! back to basic black.)


----------



## Brit

I can't get mine to cut at all, but it tickles the hell out of me every time I use it.


----------



## WayneC

Where did I put my tail?


----------



## Dcase

LOL @ Brits reply…

I always watch the Stanley Squirrel tails on ebay… I will get one someday when the price is right….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think Brit's tail needs shaving.

(can I say that?)


----------



## Brit

I think you can say that Smitty, although I've got no idea what you mean. LOL


----------



## donwilwol

you guys do string some pretty tall tails.


----------



## Dcase

Here is a glued up panel of Silver Maple that I planed flat and smooth this past weekend…. This was one of 5… I will admit as much as I enjoy hand planes I don't think I would want to do this much planing on a regular basis.. I was pretty beat by the 3rd panel.

And yes I threw the shavings back up on the bench for the picture… Trusty #5 1/2 and #7 in the photo..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, that's a great pic! Congrats on what sounds like a serious Galootfest over the weekend. I must say, I'm jealous. Really.


----------



## Bertha

^Dan is officially my hero.


----------



## donwilwol

A plane super hero


----------



## RGtools

I really like your set up Dan. This is the first time I have seen it.


----------



## Dcase

Awww shucks… thanks guys…

RG.. I have posted a picture of the heart of my shop on here before which shows most of my set up… I have changed things around a lot and probably will again.. Heres the pic again









Finished tuning my first Millers Falls plane tonight.. No pictures yet but it turned out well. I bought it just for the sake of seeing what a Millers Falls plane was like and I was really happy with the quality.. I like the lever cap.


----------



## donwilwol

There is something about the Millers Falls planes I like, especially the early type. I've built a fair collection. I have a #14, 2-#10s, #18 and a #900. The 900 i'm not to impressed with, but the rest are as good as the Stanley's. I thought I had a recent picture of the Millers together but I can't find it.


----------



## donwilwol

and I meant to mention, that is a pretty nice looking shop Dan. You seem to use your wall space better than I do. How did you make the raised panels? Did you plane it too?


----------



## saddletramp

Speaking of Millers Falls, does anyone have a chart that shows which number MF and Sargent planes correspond to which number Stanleys? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## racerglen

Not sure how well this will come through Bob, and I'm linked challenged 
;-}
But here we go..

millers falls Numbering system

The firm offered a line of Bailey-type bench planes that competed model for model with those of Stanley-with one major exception. An equivalent to the Stanley No. 1 was never sold. To identify the sizes of its premium bench planes, the company used a numbering system based on the length of the sole. For those familiar with Stanley numbering, it may be difficult to visualize a plane on the basis of this number, so a conversion chart is provided below. The earliest planes were identified by a size number cast into the bed. Later models were stamped with the manufacturer's name and model number near the sole on what would be the left cheek of the plane as it is viewed from the rear. Models with corrugated bottoms are typically stamped with the letter 'C' following the model number.

The 'B' numbers
Sometime in the latter 1960s, Millers Falls began making changes to the numbers on its planes. Neither the reason for-nor the timing of-the changes is clear. The company began appending letters to the model numbers stamped on some of its products, a change typically not reflected in its catalogs. When reading the table below, the 'B' numbers are not considered new models. Examples of variant numbers include: 9B, 14B, 14-01-B, 22CB. These numbers would be interpreted: 9, 14, 14-01, 22C. Most of the b-numbered planes are characterized by knobs and handles attached to the bed by Phillips-head, rather than slotted screws.

The 'G' numbers
When Millers Falls began making changes to the marking on its planes, it sometimes added the letter 'G' to the model number. A number of planes bearing G markings have been found in boxes with labels indicating that they were supplied under contract to the United States government. Although the G designation was used to mark planes manufactured for federal use, practice was inconsistent, and not all planes sold to the government are so marked. When reading the the table below, the G numbers are not considered new models. Examples of variant numbers include: 22CGB, 90CGB. These numbers would be interpreted: 22C, 90C.

Model Stanley Equiv. Length Width Start Date End Date 
No. 7 No. 2 7 in.* 1 5/8 in. 1929 1944 
No. 8 No. 3 8 in. ** 1 3/4 in. 1929 1971 
No. 8C No. 3C 8 in. 1 3/4 in. 1929 1969 
No. 8-03 No. 3C 8 in. 1 3/4 in. 1969 1971 
No. 9 No. 4 9 in. 2 in. 1929 1976 
No. 9C No. 4C 9 in. 2 in. 1929 1969 
No. 9-02 No. 4C 9 in. 2 in. 1969 1971 
No. 10 No. 4 1/2 10 in. 2 3/8 in. 1929 1961 
No. 10C No. 4 1/2C 10 in. 2 3/8 in. 1929 1961 
No. 11 No. 5 1/4 11 in. 1 3/4 in. 1929 1970 
No. 14 No. 5 14 in. 2 in. 1929 1978 
No. 14C No. 5C 14 in. 2 in. 1929 1969 
No. 14-01 No. 5C 14 in. 2 in. 1969 1971 
No. 15 No. 5 1/2 15 in. 2 1/4 in. 1929 1961 
No. 15C No. 5 1/2C 15 in. 2 1/4 in. 1929 1961 
No. 18 No. 6 18 in. 2 3/8 in. 1929 1971 
No. 18C No. 6C 18 in. 2 3/8 in. 1929 1967 
No. 22 No. 7 22 in. 2 3/8 in. 1929 1967 
No. 22C No. 7 22 in. 2 3/8 in. 1929 1967 
No. 24 No. 8 24 in. 2 5/8 in. 1929 1961 
No. 24C No. 8 24 in. 2 5/8 in. 1929 1961 
No. 90 No. 1204 9 in. 2 in. by 1959 1969 
No. 90C none 9 in. 2 in. ca. 1964 ca. 1969 
No. 90-01 none, corrugated 9 in. 2 in. ca. 1969 ca. 1971 
No. 140 No. 1205 14 in. 2 in. by 1959 1969 
No. 140C none 14 in. 2 in. ca. 1964 1969 
No. 209 none 9 in. 2 in. 1937 by June 1948 
No. 709 none 9 in. 2 in. 1949 1960 
No. 714 none 14 in. 2 in. 1949 1960 
No. 814 No. H1205 14 in. 2 in. 1935 1974 
No. 900 No. H1204 9 in. 2 in. 1935 1974 
No. 8900 No. H1204 9 in. 2 in. 1974 after 1984 
No. 9140 none, teflon coated 14 in. 2 in. 1969 1971 
No. 9790 none, teflon coated 9 in. 2 in. 1969 1971 
No. 9814 No. H1205 14 in. 2 in. 1974 after 1984


The No. 7 is an exception to the company's numbering system. Although Millers Falls catalog copy states that the plane is seven inches long and although the Stanley no. 2 which the plane mimics is seven inches long, the Millers Falls No. 7 is slightly in excess of eight inches in length.


The No. 8 is another exception to the company's numbering system. Although Millers Falls catalog copy states that the plane is eight inches long, the Millers Falls No. 8 is nine inches long-as is the Stanley no. 3, which the plane mimics.

oldtoolheaven.com/bench/benchtable.


----------



## donwilwol

http://oldtoolheaven.com/bench/benchtable.htm


----------



## racerglen

Aha !
I clipped the http and htm, thats why..
Thanks Don !


----------



## saddletramp

Thanks Glen and Don. I've been thinking of bidding on some planes other than Stanley (Stanley is all I have right now) on Fleabay but it would be good to know what I am bidding on. LOL

Anyone have a chart for Sargents?


----------



## donwilwol

Bob, this is the closest to a list for Sargent. http://www.sargent-planes.com/ but its pretty incomplete.


----------



## saddletramp

Thanks Don.


----------



## dbray45

Thanks gentlemen, this is very helpful. I will be printing this for future reference


----------



## RGtools

Your right Dan. I had seen you shop but it has changed a TON recently.

Those are some great links guys.


----------



## Dcase

The set up I have now is pretty new. I did a lot of it this summer. I have my shop in my detached 2 stall garage and I am still working on getting the walls finished and covered… I actually only have two of the long walls finished. I have one long wall that is not covered with plywood yet. Once that wall is done I will have a TON more wall space….

The Millers Falls plane I have is a 9 I think… I will post some pictures tonight or tomorrow…


----------



## WayneC

I've picked up a few miller's falls drills lately. Been staying away from the planes to avoid the "collector" tag. :^)


----------



## WayneC

I really wish we had a Wiki site. We could set up a cross reference table for folks to use….


----------



## Dcase

Wayne, the way I see it there are 3 categories..

Collectors - People who collect tools for show and value. They do not use the tools and only collect them for the sake of putting on display.

Users- People who buy old tools for the sole purpose of using the tool. They tune them up, sharpen them, and even modify them to their needs. They could care less about Patina or collector value.

Users that collect- This is the category that I think most of us fall under… We buy the old tools for both the sake of collecting and using. Like collectors we like to display the tools but we also like to tune them up and try them out. We use them and collect them… There is nothing wrong with that at all…

So go buy yourself some Millers Falls planes… It will be ok…

I personally have a lot of planes that I don't use. They are just up on the wall for display.. However, almost all of them have been tuned and sharpened. Every time I get an old plane I take the time to get it tuned up and sharp. Some more then others but I love to test out every plane I get. I am a collector but I don't just buy the tool, clean it and put it on the shelf… The fun of collecting for me is to tune them up and try them out. See how they work. The true collectors that I know don't bother doing this at all. I have bought a number of my planes from collectors and they were not tuned or sharp at all. Thats just something I couldn't do.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with Dan. I have too many to use and I'm taking it one step further. I like restoring these things, and at last count I think I had a dozen #4s and close to that in #5s. It's time to sell some. I'd call that a refurbisher or restorer I guess. So I collect, I definitely use some and some will be just for the fun of refurbishing and setting free back into the wild.


----------



## WayneC

Lol. I fall in category three. Another argument for it is that the tools you buy will appreciate in value.

I might buy a specialty plane such as a skew block or something. I have enough bench planes these days.


----------



## WayneC

double post…..


----------



## ShaneA

You know you are still a power tool guy, despite several recent hand plane purchases, when you look at Dan's shop and the first thing I notice is what looks to be a massive jointer. Of the power tool variety, of course. Nice looking shop.


----------



## WayneC

I have it from reliable sources that he only purchased the jointer so he could use it to lap the soles of jointer planes.


----------



## ShaneA

What else could he possibly use it for?


----------



## WayneC

Peening the brass rivits over on his shop made wooden planes?


----------



## Dcase

hahaha… I have actually used the power jointer to lap the soles of my trans planes… works like a charm… Just make darn sure the iron in the plane is retracted! lol No, I never had an accident.

Shane, that massive jointer is actually a Mini Max Jointer/planer combo machine. 12 inch jointer. That and my table saw are power tools I would not want to ever be without… Sure I love my hand planes but I like them more for lighter task such as smoothing or jointing an edge thats only off by a little bit… I only buy rough sawed lumber so the power jointer/planer is a must IMO.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Bob,
The online Sargents site is pretty weak. If you are truly interested in Sargents you should try and find a copy of this BUT MAKE SURE IT IS THE SECOND EDITION (104 pages). I have a copy of this (no longer in print) and it helps out much more than the online link, but even David Heckel's Value Guide has a few challenges with the earliest planes. PM me if you have a particular question and I will try to help as best I can.


----------



## Dcase




----------



## ShaneA

I have heard the mini max name before, do they still make them. I havent noticed them on any retailer's sites. Nice looking machine. I wouldnt rat you out for using it more, if you had.


----------



## jusfine

Anybody making pianos?

plane


----------



## WayneC

Thats nice. Do not need to make pianos to use that… : ^ )

Photo for convience


----------



## Dcase

Shane, yes, they still make Mini Max.. http://www.minimax-usa.com/ I don't believe they are sold though retailers. I think you have to buy direct from the company. The one I have was my dads that he purchased about 15 or so years ago. He bought through a local tool dealer who sold commercial tool equipment to businesses. My dad is not really doing much woodworking anymore so he let me move it over to my shop… The Mini Max machines are very expensive, had I had to buy my own jointer and planer I can assure you the Mini Max would have been way out of my price range and not even considered. I consider myself very lucky to be able to have one at this stage in the game.


----------



## Dcase

Mike, thanks for the info on the Sargent plane book. I will keep an eye out for it… I was going through a list of all the Sargent planes and I had not realized just how many they actually made…

I only have two Sargent bench planes and two KK planes which were made by Sargent but I can tell they were made very well. I think they are just as good as the Stanley planes…


----------



## dbray45

Dan - Minimax - nice toys, getting prices on 16" jointer planer


----------



## WayneC

I don't know why the price is so high. I thought Don purchased lots like this for $5 all the time. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/stanley-wood-plane-lot-/180737113349?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a14c57d05


----------



## Dcase

wow… there looks like a lot there to keep me busy for a long time. Cleaning all those planes up while piecing them back together…


----------



## donwilwol

I think its because they are already dug out of the dirt. That just looks like a picture of my bench.


----------



## RGtools

How far are you through that pile of planes you scored Don?


----------



## ShaneA

In the 6th picture of that lot. Top left corner, is that a #51 plane. Realize I know nothing about planes. Plus I am probably mistaken. But it would be a desireable one if it was a 51? That looks like a lifetime's worth of rehab.


----------



## WayneC

There is a bedrock in there….


----------



## donwilwol

RG, which pile are you refering to?


----------



## Dcase

Shane, its not a 51… If it was I would be bidding on the whole bunch.. 51 is #1 on my list of dream planes.

Looks like a a ton of #4's, #5's some blocks and a handful of Dado and Rabet planes. It would be fun to clean them and put them all back together but there really isn't enough variety in the bunch for me.


----------



## Dcase

Just took another look and realized there seems to be a bunch of #6's also.. I think they are 6's.. Could be 7's.


----------



## RGtools

Don…pick one. 

I need to find a decent rabbet plane.


----------



## BrandonW

I say we pull together all our resources and make a joint bid on that lot. It'd keep us all busy for awhile.


----------



## WayneC

Veritas makes a pretty nice one… 

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=59999&cat=1,41182,41192&ap=1


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, better yet, we pool our money together and send them all over to Don. A lot that size should take him a week or less.. We just give him a larger cut of the lot for his effort. LOL


----------



## donwilwol

I'm game, but I'll need more than a week


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's that Veritas skew rabbet again, where Al's pinky, dear god, needs to TOUCH BARE METAL!!!

Urghhh.

But I still want one, Al's pinky issues aside.


----------



## saddletramp

Thanks Mike, I'll keep an eye out for that book. Right now I am just looking for a little general info (I kind of want to buy a Sargent and a MFalls bench plane just to try them out) because I'd like to have some idea what I am bidding on. If I ever do have a specific question, I'll shoot you a PM. Thank youi.


----------



## Dcase

haha… Smitty you reminded me of the funniest line I have ever heard in woodworking… Al flipping out over the thought of his pinky having to touch the bare metal… That was classic.. Truly classic.

As for Rabbet planes the only one I have is the Stanley #78.. Mine is complete with the stop and fence. I spent a lot of time restoring it and sharpening the blade but to be honest I have never even used it. I think I just forget that I have it. I'll have to remember to try and use it more.

Bob, I bought both Sargent and a Millers Falls plane just for the sake of seeing what they were like. I saw them come up so often so I wanted to own them so I could say I had them I guess… As I said, both are very fine planes. I really don't see either brand any lesser then the Stanleys. The only quality difference that I can see is just cosmetic. Stanley uses more brass hardware and has nicer knobs and totes..


----------



## Dcase

If your looking to get a Millers Falls plane here is an amazing looking one…. I don't have any extra money now otherwise I would put a bid on this one..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Millers-Falls-10C-Jumbo-Smooth-Plane-10-C-1940s-NEW-BOX-/270829071695?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0eabad4f#ht_720wt_1344


----------



## HorizontalMike

To be brief, the lever caps:

Types #1 and #2 (1887-1909) have smooth unmarked lever caps on the front and model number on the back, and may or may not have a Dot as well

Type #3-(1910-1918) have a single barred outline with "Sargent" above and "VBM" below. These are the VBM planes and most argue that these are the best Sargent made.

Type #4-(1919-1942) have a single barred outline with "Sargent" ONLY

Type #5-(1943-1950) have a DOUBLE bar outline with "Sargent"-These begin the Hercules model.

Type #6-(1951-1953) have a single barred outline with "Sargent" on top and "Hercules" below.

Type #7-(1954-1960) have a large stylized squared "S" and in the middle of the "S" is "Sargent"

FYI, Blades have their own Type Study that correlates with the lever caps (as above) but with different markings. David Heckel's book does NOT address the metal BASES, though when I managed to track down Chuck Hegedus (who authored the *Type Study of the Shaw's Patent Bench Plane* within David Heckel's book) I gathered some additional information regarding the early Types of plane bases. I have this information within the top three rows of images on my Sargent ##422/418/418VBM comparison page. BTW, the 418 and the 422 use the same blades and the lever caps are interchangeable. While this information is not complete, it does add to the knowledge base of the earliest Sargent planes.

The bottom line is that many/most of these planes are now Frankenplanes with some/all parts coming from different examples within a particular model (not necessarily all bad). What you have to watch out for is when these parts cross manufacturing timelines. In particular, lever caps by themselves, are a poor predictor of age. You need to match the lever cap age with the blade, frog, and the plane base ages to feel most comfortable with what the fleaBay seller is claiming the model to be.

FYI, I have mis-dated images (the dates embedded "within" the image) on the bottom half of the page. The image from Chuck Hegedus shows the oldest base to the right and younger bases to the left. The oldest has the "round" frog screw hole base and narrow tracks. Also, notice the lip of the base forward near the blade opening. The earliest planes did NOT have a thick shelf for the frog to sit on. It was "thin."


----------



## donwilwol

I've got 2 Millers #10. I will go eventually. Some one wants one make me an offer. The reason I haven't is i can't decide which one would go.


















I sold a small tablesaw on ebay, but its been 2 days and the guy hasn't paid. If he pays I may bid on that pile of planes. Another "pile" of projects.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I know it's a minority position, but I like those high knobs; more for the hand vs. just a place to hook the thumb. Very nice MF planes, Don, that anyone looking for a 4 1/2-sized panel smoother should seriously consider.


----------



## racerglen

Love my MF 10..
Maybe someday I'll get at the Stanley 4 1/2 with the missing cheek, but…...

Anybody got a frog for a Sargent VBM 15 ?


----------



## Maverick44spec

Wow this forum moves fast.

Well, I have seen it all now. I have gone through every plane on this forum, (No, I didn't read every post, I just scrolled throught the pics and kept a few to us as a desktop background. Hope nobody minds.  ) and I can honestly say, I have never seen a plane like this. It looks a little cheesy doesn't it. 

It is called… You guessed it. The Mouseplane. It is made by Power Adhesives (TEC and TECBOND) in Orlando and is used for flush trimming of glue lines and wood.










Here's a link to a story about it.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/tools/a-handplane-from-orlando


----------



## jusfine

Looks like it's eating stringy cheese… I like it!


----------



## Maverick44spec

LOL, it does look a little like stringy cheese. It also looks like there is a chunk of cheese behind it.


----------



## Dcase

That mouse plane is kind of neat… I would use it if I had it.. Right now I scrape the glue off with a razor blade held in a little jig.. I think the mouse plane would work better..


----------



## Maverick44spec

Popular Woodworking said they are only $24.99 and replacement blades are $13.99. They also said you could probably get simular results by attaching a plane blade to a block of wood.


----------



## RGtools

In my search for Rabbet planes I came across this.










Oh and this.










A fellow lumberjock too.


----------



## racerglen

Oh my !
Art work, more tool porn please ?


----------



## Brit

I know those planes. They are unmistakably Philly planes. He works not far from me. I think both of those pictures have made an appearance on this thread before, but I think this thread is destined to keep going round and round and round and round. 

Come on guys haven't you had enough of planes now? How about a *12" rulers of my dreams* thread just to break it up a bit?


----------



## Dcase

Brit, there is so much more to talk about in the world of hand planes… So many planes we have probably not even touched yet…. I'm not tired of it… I am just starting!


----------



## Bertha

Go for it, Andy! I love rulers. That top infill is ridiculous. I love the giant dovetail. Hey Horizontal, haven't you refurbed a few big wooden jointers? Got some pics?


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, those rebates are funny looking but I bet they're a lot of fun. I like how the rods are only $11; makes me think that their profit margin might not be too high on these planes. I bet they don't sell a ton of them. If it's my money, I might spring for the right handed one. Both seems a bit luxurious.


----------



## donwilwol

i'm thinking a generic "Hand tools of my dreams" thread. Lets cover the gamut


----------



## Dcase

I think this topic has pretty much been hand tools of dreams… We have talked saws, chisels, hatchets, mallets and the list goes on…


----------



## WayneC

Speaking of Philly Planes, I see an opportunity to share another photo of mine….


----------



## HorizontalMike

OK Al, this 22in Beech Jointer was my GG-pappy's and was made by The Auburn Tool Company somewhere in the 1860-80s as best I can tell. It has one honking blade and chipper on it (~1/4in blade & ~3/16in chipper) that I paid to have ground (don't have a grinder at the moment. I had always kept this thing inside as an ornament but that ~150yrs was tough on it and it developed a slight twist.

I ended up using my G0593 8in Jointer to fix my 22in Hand Jointer's twist. I set the G0593 depth at a minimum and after rocking the Auburn on the jointer infeed table to determine which way to tilt for maximum flatness, I started making a few passes. I was quite aware that I could blow out the mouth of the plane and wanted to keep expansion as low as possible. I ended up with a mouth at 0.1835in and for a jointer that ain't bad.

I was amazed at how well this thing planed with a fresh grind on the blade. After a little tuning I was able to get shavings as small as 0.002in and next to no tearout. So far, I have NOT been able to sharpen any of my other planes as well when using the scary sharp method. I really should get a good slow speed grinder.

And the best thing about this is just how light it is.
Additional images here: http://www.horizontalheavens.com/auburn_tool_co_22in_Jointer.htm


----------



## jusfine

Well, working on my project has left me in the dust on this thread…

A new plane arrived the other day, well, new to me.









And just like my kids used to look, a lot better coming out of the bath.










Given that this plane is a few years old, the iron still has the original bevel and has not been sharpened.


----------



## WayneC

Looks like a great plane to use Mike. Hopefully it will get regular use.

Randy, did you use evaporust? Any treatment to prevent further rust?

I just won some plane blades on ebay. The blades are 2" x 2 3/4. Some future Krenov style planes I think….


----------



## Dcase

I just got a plane in the mail today that I got off ebay. A Stanley #22 trans plane… Its rough but complete and fixable.. I took the lever cap off and went to take the iron/breaker out and it wouldn't budge. The iron and breaker were rusted solid to the frog. I can honestly say I have never run into that before… I had to knock the iron on my desk with some force to break it free… This one is going to need evaporust. I am pretty sure it will clean up good though… With this plane I now have the 22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 28 and 35…. 24 is next on my list..


----------



## BrandonW

Just noticed this Split Frame Bailey: http://www.ebay.com/itm/L-Bailey-split-frame-plane-/110754843226

Don't see too many of those on the bay. The seller's listing it with a $4000 reserve.


----------



## Dcase

Never heard of a split frame Bailey… Looks very cool. Ill have to do some research on it… The price tells me its extremely rare..


----------



## Dcase

So I just googled L Bailey Split Frame plane and I found this…WOW… I want one!!!



























L Bailey Split Frame Shooting board plane!!


----------



## Dcase

Here is the description of the plane

L. Bailey Split Frame Shoot Board Plane 
This rare and historical plane was one of the first ones designed by Leonard Bailey. It is from the 1855-60 period. L. Bailey was the first to patent a cutter adjustment feature on an iron plane. He made some gradual improvements on the design and eventually invented the plane that became the basis of the Stalney line, around 1867.


----------



## Dcase

Here is another interesting looking split frame plane..


----------



## Brit

Dan you've just proven why this thread should never die. I love that shooting board plane. Like you've I'd never heard of these before.


----------



## Dcase

HAHA…. Brit, I thought about posting a line under my last post that said "Brit, this is why this forum is not getting old yet" ... You didn't even need me to say it.. thats funny..

From what I gathered in about 10 min of research on these split frame planes, it appears the split frame metallic planes are L Bailey's very first design of metallic planes. The design was later changed into the design in which Stanley made and we are all familiar with today.. They arent cheap either… I got the pictures from Antique tool auction sites and some of them have sold for more then 10 grand…

I have not found any info yet on why the split frame… I cant figure out the reason behind it.. Also it looks like the knobs on these split frame planes have a spring under them. I have never seen a plane with a spring under the knob before but it actually makes sense if thats what it is.


----------



## RGtools

Horizontal. that Auburn tool plane is gorgeous. There should be a makers mark on the front (or back) of the plane body that has a maker. Researching the individual contractor (they went through quite a few…including some that used prison labor) is the best way to date the plane. My Jointer is a A Howland and I absolutly love it.


----------



## Bertha

Horizontal, ditto RG above; that thing is incredible. Jointers speak to me above all others.


----------



## HorizontalMike

RG and Al,
I am familiar with the prisoner craftsman history of Auburn Tool Company, however, mine seems to come from a time while not utilizing prison labor. My plane is 22in long, but the front is stamped "Reliable" and "20", nothing more. I have NOT been able to find anything about these markings other than to surmise that Auburn was operating independently at the time of manufacture and had NOT merged with Ohio Tool yet. And that would be from about 1866 until 1877 when Auburn regained the prison contract, then merged with Ohio in 1893.


----------



## jusfine

Wayne, I use a product called Envirorust, I think. Bought it at Acklands.

After the agitated bath, I use a light oil (3 in 1 type) and soak it real good, as metal is porous to some degree, then after a day, rub it out with a cloth.

It is real dry here in Alberta, low humidity, and I have never had a problem with this method.


----------



## RGtools

That is a mystery Horizontal.


----------



## Bertha

Mike, that could very well what collectors call an "important" plane. A very good friend of mine collects Civil War era firearms and has an "important" gun that he won't let me touch. I'm glad this plane's in your stewardship.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I noticed the split frame picture was from worthpoint. Do you us the service? I'd love to see a split frame in the wild. I wouldn't have known what it was before.

Mike, I've got a couple wood bodies with an Auburn tool blade. I wish information on the wood bodies was more readily available. Sometimes its hard to tell from a shop made and a manufactured plane.


----------



## thedude50

i couldn't steel the pic to put up here but this thing is sweet http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lazarus-Infill-Smooth-Hand-Plane-Stanley-3-4-Norris-ish-smoother-/220870110760?_trksid=p4340.m503&_trkparms=algo%3DPI.WATCH%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUA%26otn%3D5%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D3496363466705508366 i am having a cash crunch right now and need to sell a bunch of my stock. i am selling a nice bedrock 602 Arlin was supposed to buy it but he hasn't come through he doesn't reply to my notes i hope he is OK anyway i need 500 for it i am firm on the price it has a cracked tote also i have a 605 for sale and i will soon be selling restored 604s and will have a price upon request i am posting here for you all in this thread before i post in the want ads area tonight pm me if you want any of these fine planes oh and the ebay plane isnt mine unless someone buys my 602 hehehe


----------



## donwilwol

I needs some advice. How much is this Stanley #1 worth.










tote has been repaired as well, but I'm not worried about that. That is just a sand and BLO.
The rest of it is pretty good to really good.


----------



## thedude50

is that a crack going down the right side if it is you need to know if its still flat if its tweaked it good for parts if its strait you could make out the average price i have seen if cracked is around 500 bucks if its not cracked then it could go as high as 2k do you have more photos


----------



## Brit

Unusual Tote on this Scottish infill.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANTIQUE-VINTAGE-RARE-UNUSUAL-BRASS-STEEL-ROSEWOOD-SCOTTISH-SMOOTHING-PLANE-/220871557960?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item336cf88348


----------



## Bertha

Hey TheDude50, I wish you hadn't mentioned Axxxxx directly in that post; I'm not trying to ruffle feathers but maybe let's leave the client's names out of in the future. Just a suggestion from a friend. That reluctantly being said, I think $500 is a respectable price for a 602, fractured tote or not. To tell you the honest truth, I think it's worth a bit more than that to me. If I had the money lying around, I'd be on it quick. But as you might know, I've got some serious dough to shell out on yard tools I think it's good-on-you trying to sell it to a LJ and I hope my suggestion hasn't offended you.

Don, it looks to me like it got dinged hard on the side. I think that's what orthopedics might call a greenstick, meaning it didn't break all the way through. That and the stamp probably kills it for a collector but the potential fracture lines don't look like they'd enter the mouth. I know it's sacrilege, but I'd probably part it out. I don't think you're doing a plane-immoral thing by doing that; there are people that genuinely NEED a #1 frog. My ballpark estimate as-is for a quick turnaround on Fleabay might be $400 for starters with no reserve and see what happens. I could be way off on that, so I'm interested to hear what others might suggest. If the desire hits me for a #1, I'd go LN with the dreams that I'd find a real one on a glitch. While we're all looking at it, look how nice that depth knob looks. I love the profile and it looks like it's been used.


----------



## donwilwol

yea, I passed on it. I didn't really need it anyhow. I'd love that 602 as well, but what would I do with it? I guess I'll stick to the flea markets and antique shopping.


----------



## thedude50

your probably right AL but i am as concerned about him as i am about selling a 602 i have decided to sell the 602 i got last it a type 5 or 6. i posted it in the want ads area it has a good tote and will leave here ready to use it a real nice plane









I hope someone here buys it the 500 is just about what i paid for it and i actually need to pay for it the seller is on my case today. so if any one is on the fence and need a good 602 its this one she could bring 600 in a better financial climate. I do want it to go to a LJ so any takers please pm me first come first sreve


----------



## Dcase

Seems like I have seen #1's sell for less then 1000 often on ebay… Granted I don't watch the auctions to the very end but I have seen them in the final hours as low as 600… I think it all depends on who is looking to get one at that time…

Don, No, I don't use worth point. I see that site come up often when I am searching for old tools.

Hard to type now.. My finger tips are all blistered.. I spent most of this weekend lapping the backs of old irons and chisels that I have been putting off… I think I am done lapping backs for a while…


----------



## ksSlim

Old nice wooden plane pics http://www.sindelartoolmuseum.com/


----------



## racerglen

I feel your pain Dan.
My wife decided to change the hinges on our back screen door yesterday.
rather than use the old Fuller plastic handle butt chisels in the garage, she went into my shop and 
snagged one of my long wooden handled Czech 3/4 inchers, I think she used her 16 oz claw hammer
to pound it. Good thing they're doublle hooped, not so good for the edge.
Too much sharpening this week.
Oh a while ago I posted about getting the bevel paralel to the sole on a Ohio trans..Don't feel so bad about that now..
I saw your post about your 101 and that inspired me to go after my 101 clone by Kunz..their older stuff is mmm, cruddy..never have gotten the sole smooth on it or a 151 type spokeshave they made..bad factory grind marks BUT..same issue on the blade..ground so the edge was flat to the sole..
Works prety good now, especialy after also filing the excess paint from the lever cap top so it can lock on the bar.


----------



## saddletramp

Cool site Slim and right here in my state. Have to trot on down there.


----------



## Dcase

Yes, thanks for the link… That museum is 20 min south of where my wifes family lives… Next time we are there to visit I might have to sneak down and check them out… Amazing looking planes on the site. I would love to see in person…


----------



## Dcase

I didn't have any wood projects for this weekend so I spent the weekend sharpening and tuning the planes and chisels that I had never really finished..

One of the planes I finished was my Stanley #78… I have had this plane for a while but I have only used a handful of times for general planing. Back when I first sharpened the iron I was still pretty new to sharpening so the iron wasn't as sharp as it could have been.

So I resharpened the iron and got a much finer edge on it. I had never used the plane to cut rabbets before so I thought I would try it out.. Once I got the iron aligned I thought it worked very well. Was pretty fun to use.


----------



## RGtools

^Mine has no fence, or depth stop and has chewed on my finger once biggtime. It works well enough but it the only plane I one that makes me more tense when I use it.

I would like an old wooden one, but it looks like I'll have to make it.


----------



## Brit

RGtools - Sign me up for that blog series.


----------



## Dcase

RG, mine was missing the fence when I got it so that is one reason I had never used to cut rabbets. Earlier this summer I found someone selling the fence part on ebay so I bought it. I just didn't get around to trying it till now. I am sure you can find a fence part on ebay like I did. I see people part those pieces out often. As for the depth stop you could just as easily use a little scrap piece of wood and save your self from buying another part. All you would have to do is cut out a notch in the wood to fit the screw.. If your missing the screw as well then I am not sure if its a standard size that is easy to replace or not…

Like I said, I used it a few times for general work and I was not thrilled with the plane but after I got the iron razor sharp and used it with the fence to cut a rabbet I was very impressed with the results. Mine is an early pre lateral type so adjusting the blade was a little tricky but once set it cut a very straight and flat bottom rabbet.


----------



## RGtools

I bet I could tap the screw(missing) and have some machining done (or buy used) for the fence rods, but I never liked the single post design on the newer metal planes. It just seems flimsy to me. No lateral on mine either but I am used to setting up with hammer taps so that did not bother me.

Andy, my wife said I can't do another class for a while, she says she misses me….but she did not say I could not do a blog…I am glad she loves me.

Crud…I just added another project to my ever growing list, when will I learn?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan - Good to see someone recording uses for the #78. I did a raised panel with it (after re-doing an old sharpening job, coincidentally) and lived to tell the tale: http://lumberjocks.com/Smitty_Cabinetshop/blog/24504

RG, the single-rod fence may not do well against hardwoods (haven't experimented) but it's more than enough for pine and walnut. Maybe 'sharp fixes everything' applies to #78s vs. maple… who knows?

EDIT: And the lateral, as I'm sure you're both aware, isn't really a lateral but is there for finer depth adjustment. Lateral is via hammer taps…


----------



## Dcase

The fence is pretty heavy, I think mine is cast iron. The rod is also pretty thick and it screws in nice and tight. I just used it the one time with the fence and it didn't feel flimsy at all to me. The fence stayed set and it all seemed very solid. Granted I just used the one time and I have also not used another rabbet plane before so I cant compare it to anything.

I say since you all ready have the plane and cutter you might as well pick up the rest of the parts to complete it. I was surprised at how well it worked and would be interested to hear how it works for you. I want to say I paid 14 dollars for the fence on ebay… Even if it does not work out for you at least you will have the complete plane. I know they sell for a lot more if they are complete.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, just read your blog… sounded a lot like myself in the sense you went back and resharpened it when your skills got better…. My 78 is one of my very early plane purchases and I thought I knew how to sharpen back when I first did it but now I realize I had no clue what sharp really was… Going back and re sharpening the iron made a world of difference.

I would have never thought to cut raised panels with the plane. That turned out really well. I think it will be fun to use and see what things I can do with it…

BTW, the wood I tested it on was Maple and it cut with the grain just fine. I have not used across the grain yet.


----------



## donwilwol

I just got a MF #85 that needs a fence.


----------



## Bertha

I love my 78. I'm always looking for reasons to use it. I think I just like anything with a nicker.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan - Maple? Wow, you answered that question! Sharp DOES fix everything!

RE: The fence of the #78. It has the 'nail hole' at the end of the rod to torque it really high, but I'm always hesitant to put full pressure on it that way. That said, if I set the fence 'underneath' the bed of the plane (for a rabbet less than 1 1/2" (or whatever width the #78 is), the fence does rock. If I'd go really wide on the rod, it may indeed spin somewhat. But then, the user's left hand ought to be able to control that movement without issue. So the rickety fence has remaining a truth without consequence from my perspective.

It was amazing, the difference between what I thought was sharp vs. what I was able to get to with a revisit… My tools are very patient with me in that regard. ;-)

EDIT: Al, do you have a good way to sharpen those little suckers / any tips?


----------



## Bertha

You mean the nickers, Smit? One of us has to come up with a clever jig. We could be famous To tell you the truth, I just grab them with needle-nose pliers and sharpen them on the wet wheel and strop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, those aggravating nickers are a pain in the knickers…

I've run the backs across my DMT finer grits hoping they'd behave like the backs of plane irons ala: #45s, but that didnt' work. Need to work the bevel too. And your approach is as good as any I've heard. Okay, thanks!

If you get that jig built before I do, let me know and I'll be your first sale. What you gonna do with the profits that will come pouring in??


----------



## chrisstef

ive got a 78 waiting for some restore time myself .. any of you guys use it to trim up tenons? I picked it up in a package deal with a #7 for $45 at an antique show … pics yet to be posted.


----------



## Dcase

I used my 78 to trim up the tenons on my work bench when I built it. That was one of the few times I had used the plane… It worked, got the job done but it would be fun to see how it works now that I have it sharper. I also remember finding it a little awkward to hold with one hand. Shoulder planes are designed to be more slim and are made for use with one hand. If you can find a comfortable grip on it to trim tenons then you got yourself a shoulder plane.


----------



## WayneC

Hmmm. On the knickers, how about a DMT Mini hone? That or a cermic stone similar for carving tools….

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004343/24434/DMT-Mini-Hone-Set-of-3.aspx


----------



## RGtools

I just face hone the things (which does eventually screw them up.)

If I make one with a knicker it's going to have a much bigger surface to make sharpening easier. (andy you got me started…)


----------



## RGtools

And you are right, sharp fixes a ton of sins.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Chrisstef - haven't considered it for tenon work, like Dan said it's not at all designed for one handed work other than 'on the handle.' But one side it flat, so it'd be worth a try!

@Wayne - Oooo, those look interesting! But what about Al's plans to retire early with all the income generated by the jig that's now under development? (seriously, I'm going to check out those DMT 'paddle' / mini-hone thingies… not sure how the prototype is coming along)

EDIT: RG - face honing screws them up?


----------



## Brit

Sorry about that RG. You know you love it.


----------



## RGtools

Smitty eventually it thins them to the point that they don't line up with the edge of the plane anymore (granted this takes a time if you only use a fine stone) I have put masking tape under one to extend it's life a bit.

All sharpening removes steel. Eventually everything turns to filings.

Andy. of course I do.


----------



## Dcase

I have that set of 3 DMT mini honing stones and I recommend them to all woodworkers. They work great for touching up router bits and other small cutters.. I use them to hone my jointer knifes also without taking the knifes out of the cutter head..

I have also found them useful for the hand tools. The coarse one works good for flattening hard to reach areas in the plane such as the frog bedding and mouth area. I have also used on the frog itself.

I did modify my set though by cutting the handles off. I find they are much easier to use without the long handle and that also helps me get into the harder to reach areas.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RG - Of course, you are correct / should have thought of that. But I didn't.

For me (unlike Al) the nicker hasn't been on my radar with either the #78 or #45 tools in my cabinet. Probably because they aren't sharp, but rather simply 'dent' the wood when I've played with them in a cross-grain exercise. Sounds like an excuse for another 'skill building' blog entry…


----------



## RGtools

Sharpening the knicker accurately would definitely be an interesting challenge to take pictures of.


----------



## Dcase

Ok, I have to ask… What is a knicker? I think I know but I am not sure that I know so please explain to me. All this knicker talk is killing me… lol


----------



## Bertha

^I accept your challenge, RG I'll try to "earn" some shop time from LOML tonight.
Y'all should check out the monster table saw CL ad I just posted with a 16" stacked carbide dado stack, lol.


----------



## racerglen

Remove the "K", and it's a nicker, the little cutter ahead of the blade on a 45, or other planes of that ilk.
It severs the grain in a cross grain cut so you avoid tearout.
Never sure if y'r funnin' or not Dan..
I think I saw a shop tip in the latest WOOD mag on how to sharpen it ?


----------



## Bertha

Dan, look in front of the mouth on this carriage.









Here's what the stanley ones look like:









You can rotate the stanley ones and we're trying to come up with a good way to sharpen them. There should be one on your 78.


----------



## WayneC

I was going to to post a photo of some sharp knikers and so I googled for images…. Decided it was best left alone after seeing the search results…


----------



## Dcase

Ahhh yes… I have heard them called spurs. I bet they would help if they were razor sharp… I will have to attemp this…


----------



## BrandonW

RE: nickers. They are sometimes called a scoring spur. Here's a side view of the Veritas skew block plane:


----------



## BrandonW

LOL, Wayne!


----------



## Bertha

Me and Wayne are going to keep calling them Knickers. And keep googling for sharp ones.

Edit: I think the ultimate sharp knickers are parachute pants, lol


----------



## Bertha

Stop!.........


----------



## BrandonW

This is the plane thread, not the Hammer thread. Stay on topic, Al. ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Whenever I manage to get one razor sharp (if?), it'll then be a challenge to turn one for use without spilling blood. Old Stanley nickers are not my favorite things; the ones like what's on the LN rabbet above make more sense from a O&M standpoint…


----------



## WayneC

For full effect Al…. (in the event our Danish friends missed this one somehow)






Either round or like the LN one works for me… I have a #78, I have tuned but I cannot get past the fact that it feels like a very unrefined tool.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Did someone YELL *"...Shark!"*?

Oh, "Hammer Thread" NOT "HammerHead"

*;-)*


----------



## saddletramp

Wayne, in those pants or whatever they are he looks a bit like my kids use to when they were carrying a load in their diapers. ROTFLMAO


----------



## BrandonW

I purchased a Stanley-Bailey #4 from Don and it just arrived in the mail. This will replace the Dunlap smoother I was using. I tested it out and it works pretty well out of the box-thanks to Don for pre-tuning it!










You can see I already got it bit dusty, but it makes nice shavings.


----------



## Bertha

I was going to buy a beer for the first guy who answered my:

Stop!.......

with a

Hammertime!

Ah, different era; and yes, Tramp, looks a lot like a healthy load in there. Regarding more appropriate knickers, I like the ones the old wooden ploughs employ, a nice straight marking gauge type blade. The LN version makes a lot of sense, as the stanley spurs are hard to get a hold of and that tap screw is fussy. No one yelled "Shark" mke; all the sharks are in the political threads, lol

I guess these little guys should be called scoring blades. When you've got a sharp one, a sturdy fence, and your going cross grain, it's a wonderful thing. You can make a pass, gently tap the iron, take another; the fibers just lift up with a satisfying sound. That's why I want a collection of proper cross-grain dados with scoring blades on both sides. That would be fantastic!


----------



## BrandonW

hammertime! Is it too late?


----------



## Bertha

I owe Brandon a beer!


----------



## Bertha

Since everything goes in this thread, I just have to share. I went on a Butcher chisel binge recently and I really scored some beauties. They're sitting in turpentine and beesway awaiting a nice cleaning hopefully tonight. I scored some very small mortisers and a couple of gouges. I don't have anyone else to brag about it to, so y'all get it.


----------



## saddletramp

Great score Al. I need to change the topic again and get back to planes or atleast to the sharpening of plane irons. I have come to the conclusion that I need a slow speed, wet sharpening system. Everyone that I have talked to that has a tormek has praised them as the ultimate sharpener but they have universally stated that they believe that they are over priced. If they are truely overpriced, there should be room in the market place for a more reasonably priced clone of the same high quality. My question is, is there a clone that meets these criteria? Does anyone have experience with a tormek clone that they believe to be as good as a tormek?


----------



## Dcase

Whoaaaaa Whoaaaa Whoaaa….Whoaaa Whoaaa Whoaaa…..

Brandon… Clean that dusty plane off at once! haha.. Nice plane… Hang onto the Dunlap for a spare. I have a couple Dunlap planes and they are pretty decent.

Al, I have been on the look out for some more old chisels.. I still want to get a new set but that wont be for a few months at least…

I actually got something other then a plane in the mail today… Last week I ordered a combination oil stone from woodcraft and it came today.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2021030/23875/Pinnacle-8-x-2-x-34-Hard-BlackSoft-White-Arkansas-Combo-Stone.aspx

I mostly use the Scary Sharp method for sharpening and honing but I have a few stones that I use from time to time. I have a couple smaller pocket sized Arkansas stones that I have always liked but they are to small for plane irons. The combination stone I ordered from woodcraft was pretty cheap but I just wanted something for quick touch ups and for using when I run out of the sand paper.


----------



## RGtools

I would have done the "hammer time" but I was working. I really like the new full round knickers (scoring spur) on the veritas and LN blocks, but the one on the LN carriage makers plane is perfect in my opinion. I might order a few of those…one for a rebate plane one for a panel guage, two for a custom plow….I might have a problem.


----------



## BrandonW

Looks like someone dropped their bedrock plane and improvised. (Here's the ebay listing).










.


----------



## Dcase

I don't know anything about slow speed wet sharpeners so I cant help there..

I also have a question on sharpening though… For those of you who have router planes, how do you grind a new bevel on them?

I had to put a new bevel on one of mine this past weekend and the only way I knew to do it was by hand using scary sharp method. I have done this to hone them and its not a problem but the bit I was doing this weekend needed a new bevel and I think I probably spent a good 3 hours doing it by hand. It took waaaay to much time for me to do it that way again. Any tips?


----------



## Dcase

Brandon… Someone here on LJ made a post last week about dropping their plane and it broke clean in half just like the one in the link you posted. Some of the replies said he could now use as a chisel plane. Thats funny… The one on ebay is not his but its funny someone else had the idea to turn a broken plane to a chisel plane.


----------



## RGtools

Dan, this is tricky. If you have an old stone for a dry grinder you can carefully grind the bevel on the side of the stone (this is bad for friable bond stones). The best way to grind that tool is to keep it honed and never grind it.

You can also set the tool on you bench and use a stone against it which helps you maintain the angle more easily (the stone being a larger reference surface)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I dropped a router iron on the concrete floor (yeah, I know, get a wood floor already!) and had to grind a new bevel. Used the outside of the wheel on the grinder by holding the iron (carefully) across. It turned out fine, but was a bit (no pun intended) unnerving.

I'm sure there are better (and safer) ways.


----------



## RGtools

Smitty. I feel you concrete floor pain.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I know you do, buddy, I know you do. They suck.

Someone on another thread, and yes there are other threads because I've seen them, said a reason for not sweeping up shavings and the like around his workbench was because it was easier on the knees AND cushioned things that fell to the floor. I'm not a neat freak by any stretch, but I'd rather have a wood floor. And if I did have one, I'd say "Can't Touch This!"


----------



## RGtools

Post rule for the day (Al back me up). All posts mus have an Mc hammer reference.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well, my friends, that just may signal the end of the "Hanplanes of your dreams" thread…

;-)


----------



## HorizontalMike

RGtools SAID: "Post rule for the day (Al back me up). All posts mus have an Mc hammer reference…"

Back you up? You must be thinking about Michael Jackson's moon walk… *;-0*


----------



## HorizontalMike

OK, let's get it started... A better solution for a wooden floor in the shop, IMO, is/are the "horse stall pads" they sell at TSC


----------



## ShaneA

?Now that some of the planes I recently bought are arriving in the mail. I am faced with a couple of new problems. First, now I need a place to store them. Keep in mind I am already in a 10 lbs of crap, in a 5lb bag situation. I have seem some pics of shops where people have them sitting sole down. Is that really ok? Is there some sort of preferred storage solution? Floor space is probably out of the question, wall space isnt all gone, but probably my only hope. Second problem, is I got a lot to learn. Not only to restore properly, but to use in at least a marginal manor. In my brief trials, I find it easier to plane the edges compared to the face grain. User error is my first guess, but I am open to suggestions. I am sure I will have a of noobie questions in the coming days.

One random observation…my first plane was a wr#5. Since I now have a stanley#5 w/corragted sole. I have something to compare it to. The wr is way heavier, the blade and chip breaker are significantly thicker. My hands fit well on both. The bubinga on the wr is nice, no clue what is on the stanley. Would it be crazy to sand it and refinish it? Lots to learn, but for now, its too legit to quit.


----------



## Brit

At last a No.3 is coming home. Yippee!!!! And for all you MC Hammer fans…..

Saw this on eBay and it was saying *Do Not Pass Me By*. The auction was *Gaining Momentum*, but I kept my cool and waited until the last seven seconds to place my bid. Another bidder thought he had it in the bag, but as I hit the confirm button I said *Bump This *sucker. I bet he was pig sick, but hey, *Anything Goes On The Dance Floor* right?

Paid a bit more than I wanted to which had me *Spittin' Fire*, but *I Don't Care*, *Everything Is Alright*. I guess that's what they call *Bay Livin'*. I Can't wait to restore it and *Turn This Mother Out*.


----------



## Dcase

I had bought a Stanley router plane a while back and it included all 3 of the original bits… I honed them best I could but I couldn't get as fine as an edge as I wanted. The old bevels were just to sloppy. I think I will try the stone next time and if that don't work I will turn the grinder on and use the side of the wheel.

I also have concrete floor and what I did was I laid some scrap carpeting down in the areas I stand the most, like around my bench. I knew someone who got new carpet for their house and they tore all the old carpet out. They had a bunch of big rolls of it so I grabbed a few. I have one very large piece of carpet that sits in the back of my shop and my work bench sits on the carpet so that all the surrounding area around my bench is carpet. Then I have some smaller scraps scattered about in the places I stand the most. Its not been hard to clean at all. I can broom the large shavings off really easy and the shop vac gets the rest. Beats the heck out of standing on concrete.


----------



## Bertha

I'm your man, Saddle. I have both the Tormek and the JET. The Tormek is a more solidly built machine but the JET is perfectly reasonable. Ask me any questions you can think of.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, the wood on the Stanley planes is almost always Rosewood unless its one of there much newer types. Those ones are usually a stained or painted hardwood. You can sand them down and refinish them. I usually just give mine a light sanding with 220 grit then polish sand them with higher grits and finish with a clear coat.. Any clear coat finish will do.

As for storing them on the soles, thats how I store most all of mine. Some people do not store them that way or set them down that way because of the iron. If the blade is not retracted then when you set it on the sole the iron will rest on what ever your setting the sole down on… I set mine down on the sole all the time with the iron out. As long as you are setting down on the bench or a piece of wood then I cant see that hurting the iron at all. Even the great and wise Swartz said it was ok to set them down on the soles with the iron out so thats proof right there!!


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, a lot of people hang their planes by the knobs. This is how I store most of mine, until I build a more fitting cabinet. Do a Google image search for "hand planes storage" or something like that and you'll get a lot of good ideas.


----------



## Bertha

I store mine for maximal galootness


----------



## Dcase

I really like the idea of a plane till. I decided to do shelfs for time being but I plan on making a till large enough to hold all my most used planes in the future. I am out of wall space right now until I finish getting the wall coverings up on the final wall I have to finish in my shop…


----------



## ShaneA

Maximum galootness achieved! Wow…stupid question time.

What keeps the planes in place?

What is a till?

I quickly sandeded down a knob, put a little tung oil on it. HUGE improvement! I guess it is rosewood, who would have thunk it? Once it dries i'll clearcoat it. Is it ok to repaint the body if the japanning is chipped or rusted in places? japanning, if that is the correct term….why is it not just called black paint? I am so clueless, sorry to ask remedial questions. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BrandonW

Al's planes just defy gravity. For the rest of use, we would need to put the planes on a sloped till, so they're leaning towards the cabinet. A till is just a fancy word for a cabinet or box.

As long as it's not a collector's item, it's okay to paint your user planes. I tape them off really good with blue tape and spray them with the Rustoleum hammer finish spray paint. It works well for my needs.


----------



## Brit

Feel free to shoot me down, but to me a plane is only a collector's item if they put in a higher bid than I did.

If I've bought something with the intention of using it, I have every right to restore it to as new condition if I want to and use it as the manufacturer intended it to be used.

Controversial? Yes, but putting a great tool in a glass case when it could be used is disrespecting the tool IMO.

Ducking now! - LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Mike - I have a 'found' cattle pad that sits on the floor, in front of my bench, and I love it. But it doesn't cover the whole hand tool area and I've lost tools and edges to the damaging effects of iron dashed to concrete. The good news is, even though it'll be a lot of work, I have enough salvaged T&G pine flooring to do the workshop area and plan to pull this off in the not-too-distant future. So I'm saving the $ it would take to cover my workspace ala horse stall for now.

@Brit - That is a FINE Plane! Truthfully, I wouldn't do anything to it if it were mine, but can't wait to see what you do to it.

@Shane - Congrats on being BIT and getting some tools in house. Like Dan says, sole down on wood isn't an issue at all; check the Schwarz blog on Popular Woodworking Magazine's site (it's searchable) for more on that. Good to hear you have wall space; bet you're working on a till of some sort sooner rather than later.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, I typically put BLO on the knob and tote, and just add a coat now and then. I like the low luster look and over time, BLO gets a nice patina. If its a lighter hardwood like beech on the newer planes, I first give it a coat of dark walnut danixh oil. The BLO. It darkens it to a good point in my opinion. I don't care for light wood on a plane.

Al, I've probably said it before, but i do like your cabinet. Funtional and pretty.

Brandon, enjoy the #4.

I want to make a tool chest for my molders.

I hang my bench planes as well.
I made a rack for larger wood bodied less used planes as well


----------



## ShaneA

No collector planes here. Al must have the gravity defying planes, no doubt making them more valuable.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don - you like your tools with a little mustard, or ??

And, RE: Al's cabinet: I was told there would be pegboard… where's the PEGBOARD?


----------



## donwilwol

I recycle


----------



## BrandonW

Andy,

My definition of a collector plane is one that I cannot afford. Or one that I could sell and buy a new LN replacement for and have money left over. For instance, if I found an old Stanley #1 for cheap, I'd sell it-I wouldn't fix it up or paint it-then I'd buy the LN #1 and have plenty of money to spare. ;-)


----------



## Brit

That works for me Brandon.


----------



## mafe

I love you guys!
I signed out of the thread some weeks ago, and looked back today, only to find 552 posts since my last confession… (I did not see them).
This is the most impressive topic ever posted.
See you around, just this short visit to send my thoughts.
The best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RGtools

Andy. I could not agree with you more. The glass case just reminds me of Stalin.

And your MC hammer post wins the day.


----------



## RGtools

Mads, nice to see you as usual.


----------



## Dcase

I have done complete restorations on a lot of planes and there is nothing wrong with doing it… They really aren't worth all that much and restoring them does not really hurt the value. Restored planes usually sell for more then non restored ones on ebay… I cant even say restoring a #1 would be wrong.. Has anyone done it? Further more has anyone done it and then tried to resell it? Maybe a restored #1 would hold the same value as a non restored one… I have no example to compare it to so who can say….

Lately I haven't been doing full restorations on the planes I get now… I just clean them up good and tune them… If the patina looks good I leave it be… I have a nice mix of both new looking and old looking..


----------



## Bertha

I still smile every time I see Don's Sky Till

Not planes but two thin Butcher mortises I'd been searching for:


----------



## Brit

Very nice Al, but I can't help thinking there's something disturbing about a doctor using Butcher chisels.


----------



## saddletramp

Al, I have heard that the Jet SSWG (slow speed wet grinder) is under powered and bogs down and that the tool rest is not as steady as the Tormek. Also that the grind stone on the Jet is so soft that it wears down at a horrendous rate compared to the Tormek. Having both of them, do you find any of this to be true? If so, to what degree? Are there any other issues between the two that I should be aware of? In short Al, what's the skinny?

Finally, if you came home tonight and found that both of them had been stolen, (now pretend for a minute that you are not a super rich Doctor LOL) which one would you replace and why?


----------



## Bertha

LOL, Andy. Oddly enough, my "working" tools are made by Dexter Russell (as in "Dexter")

Saddle, it's true that the JET is more likely to bog but it practical terms, it's not an issue. You have to REALLY press down on a wide iron to get the motor to slow, way more pressure than I'd feel comfortable applying to an iron. You can dial up the pressure applied to the wheel, but I never do. If you're looking to just blast through metal, neither machine is the right choice. If you're primarily going to be doing axe blades, you may want the Tormek.

I don't buy the stone wear theory one bit. I've used both about the same amount of time and I've lost less than 1/2 inch on both (1/2 inch in 4 years). There may be some truth that the JET may gouge more easily but I'm not convinced. As you know, the stones for both are expensive. The upgraded stones for both are VERY expensive.

The tool rest on the Tormek feels more stable; that's true. But again, you have to apply too much pressure to notice. They are both very stable. You'll likely want two F-bars and at least one extension rod so you're not changing the rests all the time.

The Tormek accessories are of better quality in general. The Tormek grader is vastly superior, as is their improved plane iron jig. So plan on that additional expense either way.

I had my Tormek in storage when the need arose for a wet grinder. At precisely that moment, Woodcraft had the free base deal, so I bought one. If money is no object, it's the T7 with all the bells and whistles, all day long. But the price difference is substantial and if both were stolen, I'd be looking at the JET only. I'd wait to get something free with it, though (something more than a cover, lol). The base is useful, but tacky, rather poorly made, and RIDICULOUSLY expensive if it's anything over free. It reminds me of the Dewalt 735 base. If you don't get it free, it doesn't make any sense to buy.

I'd buy the JET with all the accessories and a few bucks stowed away for a stone upgrade. My 2.


----------



## saddletramp

Thanks Al!!


----------



## racerglen

Oh Andy..
Can't touch that !!

;-}


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al - consider posting that Jet vs. Tormek as a Review post; lots of good stuff in there that LJs could learn from. Nice write-up that is no-nonsense all the way (despite being inches away from 'da Hammer Himself!

Cold on a mission so fall them back
Let 'em know that you're too much
And this is a beat, uh, you can't touch…

Shear poetry, man…


----------



## SamuelP

Dan - The more rare the tool the least a collector is going to want it reconditioned or restored, and the more a tool is restored is going to directly affect how much a "collector" will pay for it. I say collector because a person who will use the plane is not going to spend the same as someone who is going to collect and have it sit in a case , museum, shop, shelf etc. The person who collects is buying it for the historical value and most everyone here can attest that a nice natural patina on a well taken care of plane is about the best finish any 120 year old number 1 could have. even better in the box with the paper it was wrapped in, with the sticker still on the handle.

That being said, there are tons of planes out there that would not fetch half as much if there were not some restoration done to them. This restoration does bring down the price to a collector because of the historical value and it not being authentic. I have seen a number one fetch $200 more because a small crack was fixed and done correctly and then a few years later someone complain about a crack being fixed on a comparable plane. Like any business, you need to know your clientele and what they are willing to accept.

Your best bet is to leave them alone as much as possible. Get any rust off and wait to see if you are going to sell as a user or as a collector. If selling to use you can then ask if they want it tuned and the sole flattened and the blade sharpened.

The customer is always right.

Sam


----------



## Dcase

Sam, I agree with you but at the same time I don't know that a completely restored #1 or other really rare plane wouldn't sell for as much as one thats not. I have never seen someone restore a really rare plane and then try and resell it…

Also, I think there has been a large increase in the interest in using hand tools. I think there are a lot more users out there then there probably were in past years… So with more and more users and less collectors there will be a lot of changes in what stuff sells for in the coming years…


----------



## Bertha

Oh fellas, I'm almost ashamed to share this with you….a colleague of mine has a "paw paw" with some wood he'd like to get rid of. I looked at the picture on a iPhone and it's a bunch of 12/4×7 foot dead straight boards leaning against an outbuilding. What is it I asked? A few texts later…

Wormy chestnut surfaced x4. Deal is in the works. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## HorizontalMike

I'm sorry, but I do NOT buy the idea that unrestored, uncared for, unmaintained, or other such condition(s) are preferable for old TOOLs. IMO, it is the golden rule all over again, "Those with the gold make the rules." In other words, *Those with the collections of old tools/planes make the rules/market.*

I know personally of one particular seller on fleaBay that parts together old rare planes (with period correct parts) and sells them as original planes in toto, and for high hundreds to low thousands of $$. Is what this guy doing right or wrong is up for debate. All I can say is there are way more FrankenPlanes out there than not.

My vote clearly goes for *restoration*.


----------



## RGtools

good luck Al.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks RG, the initial figures were pretty knee rattling but those magic words, "I know he wants them gone" were spoken. I doubt I can afford the whole lot but I'll be damned if I don't get some.


----------



## jusfine

Al, here you go…
Record 073


----------



## BrandonW

Good luck, Al. Yes, it's good to buy wood for no other reason than to have something to keep the planes company.


----------



## BrandonW

On the topic of restoring planes. Has anyone every done any restoration to the nickel on certain Stanley planes? My #45 has about 50% nickeling [sic], but I'm not sure how to make it look very good. Any advice?


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I have a Stanley #48 that was nickel plated. It was in very poor shape when I got it and a lot of the original nickel plating had chipped off… I decided to restore it by testing out nickel colored paint… I did look into the process of having it re-plated but it seemed like a little to much time and work.. I figured if the paint didn't look good then I could always strip it back off..

I used Rust Oleum Metallic spray paint Nickel satin finish… I think I applied 5 or 6 light coats. I don't think the paint is as nice as a finish as actual nickel plating but I don't think it looks bad.. Its a little darker in color and is not as shiny but I am happy with the look.


----------



## Bertha

^I think it look real nice, Dan. I've slathered nickel plated stuff in gel paint stripper, then plopped it in the electrolysis tank, then blasted it with a powered wire wheel to strip the nickel off entirely, leaving the bare metal. It's pretty extreme, sure, but it will come off.

I really like that plane, Dan. I wish they made one with a rose rear tote.


----------



## Dcase

Yes, stripping off old nickel plating is a pain in the ass… I got most of it off my 48 before it was painted but I just painted over the rest. I like it, I think it looks nice. Its not the same as nice looking nickel plating but I think the nickel paint is a good option.

I agree Al, it would have been nice to have the rosewood handle on the 48.. Even if it was the same style of handle as the #45… The front knob on my 48 is not rosewood either… At least I am pretty sure its not. hmmm I will have to double check. I am thinking it was just stained hardwood but it looks black in my pictures which is a trait that Rosewood sometimes has…

I never use the plane but I think I am going to soon. The current issue of American Woodworker mag comes with a dvd of Paul Sellers and one of the things he shows in the dvd is how to make some nice inlays by hand. He uses a set of wooden T&G planes but the 48 would work just as well… It was really neat the way he did it. I want to try it out and its a excuse for me to actually use my T&G plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Brandon - I have a #45 and a #48 that look kinda ratty and would like to clean up as well. Does electrolosis take off nickel? I know Al's is a good looking #45; lots of buffing / polishing, as I recall.

@Dan - Love the #48, it is an awesome, laugh-out-loud tool when you use it the first time…


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, thanks for the tip. That turned out nicely. It's definitly a different look from the orignal nickel, but still a lot better than what my plane looks like now.

On the 48, I've been wanting to get one since using my friend's LN tongue and groove plane. The LN is certainly a much nicer version of the Stanley 48, but about four times the cost, too.


----------



## mafe

Hi guys, 
Just saw the subject.
Dan, that is a really nice restore, I think you did it just perfect.










I finally got mine the other day, and I was more than happy, it is a beautiful old lady and will get no restore, just some oil, sharpening of blades and a tune. (I have been looking for some time and finally found the one I was looking for from a German collector).

Smiles,
Mads


----------



## Dcase

Mads, I wouldn't restore yours either. Yours looks fine the way it is. Looks like its got some nice patina and was originally black. A wore down japanning does not look as bad as nickel thats chipping off. At least thats my opinion. Mine didn't quite have that nice antique look, mine looked like a piece of junk really…

So I made a new tool rest for my grinder recently. This is the third tool rest I have made and I think the 3rd time is a charm. The first two I made were not all that great…. I considered buying one but decided to give it one more try… I had been looking at the Veritas tool rest so I decided to pretty much copy the design and just make it out of wood.

I only used what I had available in my shop. Now that its finished and I have used it a hand full of times I think its a keeper. I plan on making a few minor changes such as replacing the nuts with knobs which would make adjustments easier. I am also considering adding the miter track on the top of the rest like the Veritas has. I am still pretty new with grinding so a jig to help me keep the blade square would help.

Any of you guys have any feedback or things you think I should change?


----------



## RGtools

I would make a platform that is just arced on the bottom as opposed to the notch (which is on mine) as it will make handleing narrow items, and short ones a bit more managable. That more of a nitpick on my system than your Dan.


----------



## RGtools

As far as grinding square is concerned. Try sanding on the side of the wheel instead of in front of it. That makes life easier as far as registering blade to wheel (if you have not already tried it)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Mads - That's a SWEET matching plane, I love it! Wish mine were the older vine handled style with japanning, because I too think they age better. Nice score, and Welcome Back to the Thread of Dreams.


----------



## WayneC

I was feeling bad about being 56 posts behind today until I saw Mads's post…lol

Some good news on my front. I'm off blood thinners and no more crutches. Another month or so and this nightmare should be finally over.

Sigh, now I am going to have to go buy a 48….lol

Hammertime!


----------



## BrandonW

Wayne-- good to hear you're doing better! Best wishes on further progress. Also, please don't outbid me on any Stanley 48s ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Good to hear Wayne. I've been in meetings since Monday, so I read some on the phone but if I can get out of Orlando tonight, maybe I can catch up tomorrow.

No 48 for me right now. I might try to actually do a woodwork project next. Maybe a chest for the molders.


----------



## Brit

Great news Wayne. You cheered me up because I missed out on a couple of nice saws this evening. One of them I wasn't too bothered about, but the other one…well let's just say that the air was blue. I just hope they show it the love it deserves. :-(

Still, tomorrow's another day and my watch list is looking good.

Take care,


----------



## RGtools

Good to hear your on the mend. At least it's giving you carving time.


----------



## mafe

That is wonderful news Wayne! Congrat.
This will mean that you can cut your self again without worries… smiles.
Thank you Smitty, yes I have wanted one of these planes ever since I saw it in that design.
I will try if I can catch up on this blog again, but I think it will be on and of, since just to answer all the posts on my buddy list is sometimes not even posiible… Once in a while I just delete all the notifications and hope no one gets sad or angry (now you know why).










Smiles on a wonderful sunny day where I am working on a Japanese tool box that seems to have gotten under my skin, not as a splinter but as a warm feel in my heart for the mix of tools, wood and me.
Mads


----------



## racerglen

Back to the knickers..
There's a jig for that in the tips section of popular wood working's august 2006 issue, and if you google sharpening stanley 45 spurs, youtube has a video.


----------



## AgentTwitch

What a great question! I am a huge fan of shop made products, so I would treasure any of the fine wood working planes found here on lumberjocks.

I have restored many pre WWII Stanleys and use them in my shop, so if I were to follow suite, I would combine the two (custom made and Stanley) and I would say that I would like this one that Patrick Leach of the infamous Stanley Toolworks site The Superior Works - Patrick's Blood & Gore :










Its a Stanley Bedrock #601, the plane that Stanley never made

My hands are too big to use one, but it would be a talking point for any shop visitors


----------



## Bertha

Hey guys, I know "pics or it didn't happen" but I just closed the deal on 500 board feet of wormy chestnut. Some of it 12/4. Pics once I have it in my grubby little hands.


----------



## donwilwol

super nice score Al.


----------



## WayneC

Well done Al.

That Bedrock is purdy…. : ^ )


----------



## RGtools

I hope to see pics of your successful hunt soon.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Glen - that 'tube video is interesting. A heavy handed approach to such a wee little nicker! But use of a metal vise makes sense. Now, off to find a pic of the jig you've referenced…

@Al - chestnut? Sounds cool! That score puts you on the road to "Chestnut Expert" on this thread, well done!

And yes, if I'd buy any bedrock at all, it'd be Patrick's #1…


----------



## Brit

I love wormy chestnut. However you cut it, it looks interesting. I've never worked with it, but I would imagine it can be a challenge to plane. Your planing skills should come on leaps and bounds Al.


----------



## Dcase

I have never worked with Chestnut either… I am not even sure I know what it looks like. Sounds like you got a lot to work with.


----------



## ShaneA

500 feet? Do you have some projects lined up for it? I also agree that 500 ft qualifies you as the new "go to" expert on chestnut. Congrats on the purchase, does this mean the walnut quest is over?


----------



## Bertha

Funny you should ask, Shane I'm planning on putting a new top on our dining room table, buying a bit of size, and adding breadboards. I'm keeping the rather rustic peg construction alone below. I had all intentions of making the top out of my new chestnut find. I mean, what better than a log home for something like that. But my fiance is really sold on the idea of walnut and surprisingly-to-me, wants a very smooth almost low gloss surface for her hand-made pasta pursuits. I quoted her retail prices off the internet companies and she wasn't offended, so I'll probably just buy some 1-side surfaced walnut for big bucks and skip some labor. You will all be invited to the project, of course.


----------



## donwilwol

A walnut quest should NEVER be over.


----------



## Bertha

^n'er truer words spoken.

However, I busted my bank on the chestnut. How could I not?


----------



## AgentTwitch

That is entirely too much chestnut to not have a separate gloat with photos.


----------



## ShaneA

My quest for walnut never really ends either. I just thought since Al got all chesnetted up, the poor old walnut somehow was forgotten, or re-prioritized. Glad to hear the search is still on.

On another note I find it interesting how regionally different the hardwood supply, cost and demand varies so greatly. In Mo. Walnut seems to be the most listed on CL. If you watch close, there are some great deals. Never seen an ad for mesquite or 12/4 chestnut. I will stick with walnut, gladly and thankfully.


----------



## RGtools

Have a ton of black walnut (~600bdft). Anyone willing to trade hickory or eastern white pine is welcome to swing by.


----------



## Bertha

Walnut is my favoirte wood and Agent Twitch, there will be a gloat of massive proportions when I obtain it. I'll make it like a rap video and place my most expensive belongins around it for bling factor. Shane, I find the same thing in my area. For CL listings, I can expect a 3-4 hour drive which is quite unappealing in a truck that gets 13. I find enormous expensive hoardes of cherry (which I love; but I'll find like 1000 BF unwilling to split up), a good bit of hickory (which I love but is tough on tools), a lot of reclaimed barnwood (that's hit or miss), and tons of red oak (which I don't like). You see walnut on occasion but people usually still buy the tree while it's in the ground. I've had offers like this which is why I've been considering the LT10 Woodmizer. In the little over a year that I've been in WV, I've had no less than 4 offers to "just get that thing off my property". Of course, I could hire a portable mill and fuss with all that but I've never actually done it. I don't have a lot of CONVENIENT lumber storage. I could sticker thousands of boardfeet under my home and that's probably what I'll end up doing. It's already dehumidded down there anyway.


----------



## Dcase

Chestnut is not common hardwood where I live. Walnut is common but its the most expensive. We also seem to have a lot of Silver maple and Basswood around here. I have used basswood more then any other lumber and its just because I had so darn much of it. I still have a lot.


----------



## Bertha

Where are you RG? My work computer blocks peoples "home" pages. I don't have enough hickory myself for you to get excited about 100 bf or so; but I seem to be able to get it around here.


----------



## Bertha

When I lived in New Orleans, I used a lot of cypress. There was a small mom/pop lumer store in NO where you could get ANYTHING. I forget the name. Maybe Charlie remembers. They'd sell an inch or 500 feet. They had literally some of the most gorgeous stuff I've ever seen. I remember getting a cutoff piece of cocobolo about 5 feet long x 6 inches wide x 1 inch thick for $10.


----------



## HorizontalMike

RG,
FYI, a quick search online turned up several eastern and midwestern states that have quarantined Black Walnut transport.

http://www.ksda.gov/plant_protection/content/378
http://www.in.gov/dnr/entomolo/files/ep-Indiana_TCD_handout.pdf
http://extension.psu.edu/bucks/news/2011/thousand-cankers-disease-threatens-black-walnut-.-.-and-some-businesses
http://www.michigan.gov/mdard/0,4610,7-125--237716--,00.html
and several more…


----------



## Bertha

That upsets me to see TN there, Mike.


----------



## ShaneA

Storage is definetlly an issue. I have a slight lumber hoarding issue, maybe a subject for another day. However, I really dont have a great place to store it all. I have stacks in the shop, on the floor, against the wall, in the basement, under my bench. It never fails that when it is time to pick out a board, it is on the bottom, and I cant get to it. Frustrating, but really is kind of a saftey hazzard. But yet I am still in the market for more if the price is right. I probably have the collector bug in wood, like some of you guys, and you know who you are, have with planes. I do love a good deal, and if I have some money burning a hole in my pocket (rare occasion) I fill up the Ford and add to the stacks. One day I actually need to use some of it.


----------



## Bertha

I've got a 4-5' crawlspace under my home that has a pretty large locked access portal under the deck. It's a nearly endless opportunity for storing wood but getting in and out of there is a real effort. I built a rack on the rear of my shop that I can store more structural stuff that I don't care so much about. It's under the eaves and protected by trees but it stays pretty damp. I've got a bit of room in my shop attic but with all the engineered trusses everywhere, I don't think it's worth bothering. I could stack under my carport but it's a bit of an eyesore, even for a guy who loves wood.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, lumber storage is probably an issue for most all woodworkers… In my shop I have some lumber racks where I keep a most of the wood that I want easy access to. This is the stuff I will look through first when planning a project. I also have a large storage system I built for all my cut offs and shorter pieces that I want to keep. On top of that I have at least 5 bins with shorts and cut offs…. I keep all scraps and cut offs because I burn a lot of them for heat in the winter… So come next spring I should have most my cut off bins emptied.

I also have a shed/building out back behind my shop. I have that filled with a lot of misc lumber. Mostly reclaimed stuff, stuff I have air drying and sheet goods…. Who knows what I have in there.


----------



## Bertha

^Dan, do you have a woodburning stove in your shop?
Actually, All you guys, I'm in the market for two woodburning stoves, one for my shop and one as an upgrade for my home.

I looked into the Vermont catalytic stoves and they look pretty nice, but a bit pricey. I want a huge cast iron stove in the home with a large run of exposed black pipe. I'd like one with a little kettle/iron spot on the top. It's going to be a big, expensive project; I know this. Anyone know of some really good brands for a higher end stove for the home?

My second stove would be a smaller one for the shop. Pellet would be fine. Do you have similar suggestions? My shop is tiny, tiny. You've all seen it.


----------



## ShaneA

Sheet good is another sore subject. Once again I am a sucker for a "deal" when the local supplier has a sale. They often put out a bunch of random hardwood sheet goods out for $20. 4×8 sheets, oak, cherry, birch, walnut. random widths, I usually end of with three or four. Most are slightly damaged on the ends, but I deal with it at that price. But when it comes time to sift thru my pile, it is a PITA. Plus I am finding that I have a plethera a 1/2" that I need to come up with some sort of use for.

Would it be unheard of to face glue to 1/2" sheets, or really any width, to get a thicker piece? Seems like it would be ok to me, but what do I know. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Last fall my oldest son and my dad cut down a pair of yard trees - one walnut, one cedar. It was March of this year when we (finally) found someone with a WoodMizer that would cut it for us as long as we'd get it to and from his location 30 miles away.

Long story short, he squared up each of four 15' logs we brought him and cut the majority of the stock at 7/8" thick. I also had him do some 6/4 and 8/4 of the walnut, and some 5/8" of the cedar. It's been stickered and drying from that time, and looking good. Best calculations say 300BF of clear walnut and 112BF of cedar. What did he want for cutting it all? $50.


----------



## RGtools

I am in the Jungles of Oregon. (at some point someone will get that reference.).


----------



## Dcase

Al, No, I don't have one in my shop. I want one for the shop but its going to have to wait till next year. My woodstove is in my house and its my primary heat for the winter. My house runs off propane gas and propane prices are crazy. I don't have a very high end and expensive woodstove but I did have a custom brick and stone enclosure built to house the stove. I have a cathedral ceiling in my living room which is where the stove is and we ran stainless steel pipe inside from the stove through the roof. I had it put in 3 years ago… I have been pretty happy with it..


----------



## HorizontalMike

RG,
Look out for Rambo. Just sayin'...

*;-)*


----------



## ShaneA

Dan, may I ask why the pipe is not vented straight up? Nice looking setup.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a wood furnace from Montgomery Wards. Its heated my house for close to 30 years. Its starting to rattle a little so my wife keeps threatening to replace it. When she does, its going in my shop.

Dan, I like your setup. My wife also want an "antique" stove in our living room. I keep talking her out of it. One wood stove chimney is enough!


----------



## RGtools

Right era Mike, wrong movie.


----------



## Bertha

That's really cool, Dan. Unfortunately I need a much bigger unit because the room I want it in is kind of absurdly big. I really like the style of your stove and the stone is lovely. It must put out the most delicious warmth even after the fire's died down. This is an area of the house that we're not in much but I want to put a big woodburner up against that main wall. I'd like the pipe to be exposed all the way up to the roof to kick off a little heat to that loft (hopefully). This is an old picture and I've changed quite a bit; the little loft is a little reading nook now. I'll probably do some things there with my new wormy chestnut & maybe display a few antique tools and such.


----------



## ShaneA

Overboard. I admit I had no idea what you were talking about at first, and I am a low level movie buff.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/20/tech/web/mc-hammer-search-engine/index.html

"Can't Google This."

And,

Al, that's beautiful!!!


----------



## Bertha

Too funny Smit! When I think MCHammer, I immediately think of boolean operations and webfilters, lol.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, you cant see in the picture but there is a window on the 2nd floor level that is directly above where the stove is sitting. Had we run a straight pipe it would have covered the window. Also had we run a pipe straight up it would have hit the very peak of the roof pitch which is a 90 deg pitch… We wanted the stove in that spot so we just put a couple elbows on it and ran the pipe to the side… Has not been a huge problem.


----------



## ShaneA

I was jus thinking it would make cleaning it a little more difficult, I have to clean out my mom's yearly, it is a straight run, so its pretty easy, only takes a minute or two. They are pretty amazing devices, as to how much heat they can produce.


----------



## Dcase

Al, you have the same kind of set up that I do. I have the cathedral ceiling with a loft on the 2nd floor. My pipe is all exposed above the brick enclosure… Another reason mine is in the brick enclosure is because we filled the insides of the cinder blocks with sand and that whole thing will collect heat.

And don't worry about heat reaching your loft. The heat from the wood stove comes most right from the top and heat rises. Your loft will be warm and toasty long before the lower level feels the heat. Looks like you have a ceiling fan up there which is good. You will want to keep that fan going to kind of distribute the heat back down. When I get my stove fired up the upper loft level gets very warm while the lower level just gets warm… In a way it kind of sucks because it takes a lot longer for our lower level to heat up because of all the heat rising to the upper level. I don't have a blower on my stove either so I am sure with a blower it would help blow the heat around the lower level.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, also not seen in the picture I have a cast iron door on the side of the fireplace where the pipe is. The door is an access point to clean out the pipes.


----------



## RGtools

Thank you Shane. You are correct.

I scored on books during my lunch break I got the Handyman Club Encyclopedea set for $7. I am such a nerd and I am ok with it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RG - Vintage or newer? Fun thing about reference books is that they're so influenced by the times. An old set from the late 40s will be chock-full of dates, tactics, and strategy from all battles, large and small, of WWII. The 60s set my parents kept contained much less of that sort of stuff but all kinds of minutia on the space race. Handyman 50s would be centered on power tools, even a RAS or shopsmith perhaps. Older into handtools. What'd you find?


----------



## TechRedneck

Whew! had to catch up on this thread after a few days away from it.

Al you should have come up north 2 hrs with the truck. I was at the mill the other day and the owner just sold all that nice figured cherry (kiln dried 4/4 in 5-8' lengths) for $4/bf. I grabbed around 80BF to try it out.. nice!

He still has a bunch of walnut and some sassafras. Right next to my office is a garage with over 2000BF of wormy chestnut in 4/4 along with some beams (reclaimed) and he would probably sell for $6-7 bf. I have a few boards but am not a big fan of chestnut.


----------



## thedude50

nice score Al I cant wait to see a project out of that wormy chestnut it is supposedly a favorite among woodworkers a few generations back before the blight. I hope this inst the end of walnut too this new bug is a bad one I am pretty tired today not my self so i am off for a while ps still selling that 602


----------



## TechRedneck

My shop/garage is under the house and has block walls. I wanted to heat it and have an alternative heat source for the house. I considered a wood burner but decided on a Hitzer Coal/wood stove. I thought I would burn wood but I tried the bagged coal (1/2 ton free with the stove) I was a convert. I can get a good coal fire going and not touch it for 10-12 hrs. Since I use propane, this cut my heating bill by over 65%. That includes heating the shop and house. I use wood in the spring and fall when the nights are cold and days warm, usually on the weekends until winter sets in, then coal from Nov to March.










I used it all last year and let the gas kick in when the temps get in the low teens. When I want more heat in the shop I just open the damper. The wife and I love the nice steady heat it gives off, much better than gas and a lot less fuss than wood. No creosote, Anthracite coal burns clean with no smoke and very little smell.

With the stove in the basement I just open the garage doors and bring in the bags once a week.


----------



## TechRedneck

While I am on a roll, I just finished my sharpening station. I painted the top with three coats of epoxy.










Since I use water stones, I keep them in tubs. I cut a hole in the top to fit the tubs depending on which stone I need at the time. This way they are always prepped and ready to go. A DMT extra course is used to flatten the stones and the granite block is used for scary sharpening. A water cooled slow speed grinder gets the big nicks out.










Planes live in a cabinet above the station


----------



## SamuelP

Nice station. Compact.


----------



## donwilwol

lets see a picture in 6 months of that station. I want to know if its still cleaner and neater than mine. Mines bigger, but Its an old aluminum top rolling cabinet I got some wheres. I use oil stones, so its a bit messier. Oil don't just dry up. Nice job.


----------



## TechRedneck

Don:

That's the reason for the epoxy. I originally had a clear finish on the wood. After a couple hours flattening some soles and sharpening some irons, it was a mess. I went out and bought some grey epoxy paint, now nothing sticks to it and I wipe it off every now and then. When it gets really dirty, more paint.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm looking at your planes trying to figure out what size they are. What's the run down on them?


----------



## thedude50

where is the slow speed grinder? I need to make a bench for this stuff too, it has to be a bit bigger as i have to house a pair of jet jssg10s a tormek t 7 and a worksharp 300 plus whetstones and all the junk that goes with them. I also have a sheet of glass thats 5 feet to 6 feet long and is 2-3 feet wide for doing plane soles. i need to get off my butt and get this station done, as well as norms router station. I need to mount the woodrat to the wall space I just cleared up in the shop see my shop blog for what i have done this month. i really like the plane storage i may copy something like that for mine. I cant wait to get it done. i am feeling a little better than an hour ago but still not up to going out to the shop the heat wave continues today 89 degrees.


----------



## TechRedneck

Dude:

The grinder is in the open bin below the table. Just a Crapsman with a water bath and single speed reversible 1.5" wide stone. It takes a little longer but the steel stays nice and cool to the touch. Less mess (unless you tip the grinder moving it and spill the water)

Don:

I am generally a power tool guy but have been bitten by the hand tool bug in a bad way this past summer. It's a small but growing collection.

Stanley #3 type 7, Fulton #4, Wood River V3 #4, Stanley #605 type 13, Stanley Bailey #6 type 15 and a little Stanley #110. Also have a Stanley Brace and a Atkins cabinet saw.


----------



## RGtools

Tech. you sharpening station is awesome. So clean and wonderful. Mine is a bit more chaotic but I have plans to change. You are in trouble once you get that 7.

Smitty 1998 (just before the turn of the century leaped to mind, but I decided against it) not bad info so far. I have even seen a few entries from notables like Peter Korn in there. More of a gloss over everything but I still think there might be a morsel of "AH HAH!!" or two in them…and for $7 it was worth the gamble.


----------



## WayneC

Agree. Nice station Tech.

RG, I grew up in the jungles of oregon…


----------



## ShaneA

Stupid question time….are stanley sweetheart planes marked as such? if so where can you see it? It looks like the bedrock planes have a slightly different body, and say "bedrock" on the lever cap, correct? Are the sweetheart planes more desirable or valuable than the bailey, or are they really one and the same? thanks for any insight you guys can provide. Glad you are doing better Wayne, I have been reading a lot of the info you posted about planes, it is very helpful. Thanks again for that effort.


----------



## Dcase

Nice sharpening station… I am actually working on one right now. I was using my old work bench but its a little high and its cluttered..

Shane, the Sweet Hart is just a logo Stanley used when they merged with Stanley Hardware. Its still the same style plane as the Bailey. The Sweet Hart logo was used on a lot of their tools at the time, not just the planes. Other then the logo I don't believe there is any difference. Check out http://www.rexmill.com/ and click on the type study link at the right side. Under Type 12 he explains the SW logo.

Also the newly released Stanley Planes were named Sweet Hart.. A lot of people refer to these planes as the Stanley Sweet Hart planes. These are different then the baileys…


----------



## thedude50

as far as i know there was never a model called sweetheart till this new line that was released this past year I know that for most sweetheart planes called that the iron is stamped with the sw logo and if you have a bailey with this iron it is refereed to as a sweetheart. I am sure the new planes will be the ones collectors will desire a hundred years from now i think the new planes are very good. and they will be seen that way i believe but there is something about a hundred year old plane that is romantic in your hands.


----------



## Bertha

Hey Tech, if I could have got away, you can bet I would have. I haven't forgotten about that trip. 
That's one keen sharpening station!


----------



## dbray45

Al - just catching up - your home is beautiful. The chestnut will look really nice. I can get walnut easily but after reading the quarantine, some of the stuff I get is not kiln dried - air dried.

I hear that they are doing a lot to overcome the chestnut blight, there are still some active stands in the USA. We have a chestnut farm a couple of miles north of my house. It is interesting in that the tree dies off but sapplings grow back, get so high and die - this is what I am told. The roots still live. once they figure out how to overcome the blight, the trees will come back quickly, they are very hardy.


----------



## WayneC

On the Bedrocks, they have a different model number (600 series). They are numbered 602-608… There are two main variants, ones with round sides similar to the bailey style and square sided versions which have inproved frog mating and adjustment design.

Lie-Nielson planes are modeled after the square sided Bedrocks….


----------



## donwilwol

ShaneA check out this site http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0.htm lots of really good Stanley information and history.


----------



## ShaneA

thanks for the link Don, there is a lot info there. You guys have been very helpful, and I appreciate the knowledge and time you all have shared.

I wish I knew how to work the Mrs new camera. I have restored/cleaned up a few planes, and I would like to post some pics. Sadly, like a kid in the candy store, I did not take before photos (just jumped right on them). But I still have a few more to clean up. I am trying to be patient and get some before pics, before I clean them up. Its amazing how much crud comes off these things.

Thanks again.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, we'll look forward to the pictures

I've got some resources for what I use in my blog series, look especially at the resource blog.


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, haha I've done the same thing. I keep buying really rusted tools and putting all the effort into cleaning them up, but always forget the BEFORE pic. I've been working on my Stanley 45 and will post after pics, but alas, don't have before photos.


----------



## racerglen

Got a brand new 12 mp camera for my birthday, now all I have to do is figure out how to use it..
and post the picks


----------



## Bertha

My stupid Droid phone has an 8mp camera that takes better pictures than my nikon 10. I just like shuttling sd cards around; it's easier.


----------



## ShaneA

My phone pics are scary bad. She just got a new camera, fancy. I actually think she keeps it hidden, WTH? I am trying to hold off on redoing the others, but patience is not my strong suit. I dont even know where the old camera is, shows you who is in charge around here.


----------



## Bertha

I take most of my pictures with a 7mp nikon that I bought at Walmart for like $80. I've had it for about 5 years or more now. Chuncked and 8GB SD card in there and I'm good to go. I've got a fancy SLR but this is lumberjocks, not esquire.


----------



## saddletramp

Shane, if you were to tell any of us who are married that *you* were in charge we'd have to call you a liar! LOL


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I used to think I was in charge, but I have learned painfully, and slowly, that I am not. Maybe that is a good thing (both that I am not in charge, and that I know it now).


----------



## Bertha

I'm headed out to pick up my chestnut tomorrow. I promise pictures from the trip. I'm meeting up with an old school craftsman and I'll try to glean some secrets from him. I'm pretty pumped about the trip.


----------



## Dcase

I always try and take a few before pictures of all of my tool restorations. However there are times I have also forgot and when its done I always regret not having the before pic.

I also just have a cheaper camera with SD card. I actually keep it in my shop most of the time so its right there for when I want to take some pictures.

When I load them on my computer I usually crop them and then save them in different folders. I have one main folder on my desktop which is labeled "projects" in that folder I have a series of sub folders. Some folders for wood projects, shop pictures, and there is one for hand planes. Then in the hand plane folder are even more sub folders. I have a folder set up for each plane/tool I restored and thats where I put the pictures. So its very easy for me to go back and reference them.. Al, you have a system like this also don't you?

I have gone back and pulled photos many times and its never been tough to do. Have them organized makes things so much easier.. I have all my wood projects in different organized folders also.

If I had my nuts, bolts, screws and other hardware as organized as I have my photos my life would be perfect!


----------



## Bertha

^I do the exact same thing, Dan. Cheapo Nikon stays in the shop, SD card goes back to the house or office, and I've got these little $5 walmart usb readers that I use. I'm not as good as I should be about setting up different folders but I have probably thousands of pictures, since I like "in progress" pics.

Dan, I opened my plane till last night for the first time in a few days and saw your gleaming 4 1/2 sitting there. Felt good, man.


----------



## Dcase

I used to only keep a few sub folders, one with my wood projects, one with tool restorations and one with misc pics… However after a while I had so many pictures that it became hard for me to quickly find one if I wanted to pull it up. So when I had some time I went in and created a bunch of sub folders for all the projects that I had multiple pictures of.

When I first load the pictures on my computer I will just put them all in the main folder. I let them stack up a little in there and then ill go back later and organized them.. It just helps so much..

Like yesterday when we were talking about woodstoves all I had to do was go into my folder, misc projects and I had a sub folder titled "fire place" that folder had all my before, during and after pics of my fire place project. Its nice to be able to pull a picture up real quick when I want to reference one on here.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Well, I finally finished it. Here's my good as new Stanley No. 5 type 19. Thanks everyone for all the advice, blogs, and references. They really helped a lot.


----------



## Bertha

May she serve you well!


----------



## Dcase

Paris, nice job on the #5… However I do have one suggestion for you. When you painted it you left the paint on the top sides of the body. The very top ledge where the side meets the top. IMO I think that top part looks better if its left bare metal like the sides. It a hard part to tape off so I paint it but then after the paint drys I scrape it off with a razor blade and polish it up. The original Stanley planes were done that way..

However I think Lie Neilson planes have that part painted black. I could be wrong.

Still looks nice, just my opinion I guess… If you should want to take the paint off that top part just use a razor blade and then polish it up with some wet/dry sand paper…


----------



## RGtools

Al, I am sorry, but I have to correct you on your post "May she serve you well!", unless we get into the "boy named sue" debate, 5's are male…why else would we call them Jack?

Paris, that is a great looking job, should serve you very well.


----------



## Bertha

Point taken. My shoulder plane is definitely a "she" though


----------



## donwilwol

Paris, nice job.

To Dan's point, the edge of a stanley is bare metal typically. Millers Falls are painted. I try to go with what was original, but its a personal preference. He yelled at me on my first post too.  I tried the razor, but decided a round wheel in the dremel is quicker and easier. I've gotten to the poiint now where I mask the sides right over the top.

It also looks like you put a brass screw in the front tote hole. Nice touch. These are not typically brass. Let the shavings be made.

I took a lot of grief for a while. I was taking pictures with my phone. I'm back to the camera. Just a cheap Kodak easyshare, but it got me out of the clouds.

Al, can't wait to see the chestnut. I'm a little envious. I love chestnut. Its pretty hard to get (reasonably) up here.

The MF #10 is going on ebay tomorrow, along with a few others. Shipped 2 this morning, 1 yesterday. I'm not sure if that make the infliction better or worse.


----------



## RGtools

My jointer is a French she born in America. Jack's just Jack.

I totally see your point though Al. Thanks for making me smile. It's been a long week.

Congrat's Don. The infliction is just spreading.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Thanks for the advice Dan and Don. That was something I debated with before I finished it. I saw several with it and several without it so I just went with it. I want it to be as origional as possible so I'll probably remove it.

RG, I always thought Jack was short for Jackie. 

Don, I never replaced anything on the plane. It came with that screw and I'm glad it did. I love to look of polished brass.  P.S. Good luck with the #10.

Al, I can't wait to see the chestnut too!

I'm already planning my next plane restoration. I'm wanting to do a no.3 or no.4. I guess I'll do the one I can get a better deal on.


----------



## Dcase

Haha.. I don't remember yelling at you about it Don but I am sure I did. I have seen a number of people paint that top part black and for some reason it jumps out at me. Its always the first thing I notice… Like you said its personal preference. It looks fine painted but I just prefer the look of that top being polished metal. I have the opinion that it really makes the black finish stand out better that way… Just my opinion though..

I use a razor blade but I scrape it as soon as the paint is dry to the touch. If you wait till the paint is fully dry then the razor does not work as well as the powered option. Its a lot like wood glue. If you catch the wood glue squeeze out just after it hardens then it scrapes off with ease, if you let the glue dry then its a pain to get off. The paint works the same way.

Don, have you tried the abrasive wheels for the dremmel? They have 3 different grits available I think. They come in packs of two. They are a little pricey but they work great for polishing the small metal parts… I have used those to polish that top part of the plane.


----------



## Dcase

Paris, you might as well leave it on there for now… When you restore your next plane try doing that without the paint on the top… Then you can look at them side by side and decide what one you think looks best… You may decide you want it painted…


----------



## saddletramp

RG, I am sorry, but I have to correct you on your post: "5's are male…why else would we call them Jack?:

Jack must just be short for Jackie 'cause everyone knows that all planes are gals. Hell, they're just too damned pretty to be fella's. ;^)))


----------



## Maverick44spec

I already started scraping it off the edge and I think it looks better. 

Do I need to scrape it off the front edge too?


----------



## donwilwol

I always leave the front bare. Its going to get chipped if you don't. The only planes I've seen with the front painted is really cheap, all painted planes. Same for the rear.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I've tried the abrasive wheels….twice. They seem to last about 3 seconds for me. I just tried one again a few days ago. I keep thinking, why do people buy this crap. I'm not sure whats going on. I could see getting one bad batch, but 2!

The Stanley's usually have a more defined edge than some others. I will paint it if there is not defined edge.


----------



## Dcase

Don, same thing happened to mine. They seemed to work fine but next thing I knew they were gone. They wore down extremely fast… I figured out you have to run the dremmel at its lowest speed and you cant really use them well for removing material on metal. Just to polish. You also have to keep them pretty flat. If you catch the edge of the metal thats what wears the abrasives off… I don't use them much anymore but when I just want to polish something quick I will grab one. This last set I got has lasted me a little while. They work well to polish/sand the totes and knobs also in the hard to reach spots…

They work great but your right, they wear fast so I just use mine sparingly.


----------



## donwilwol

I was hoping they would work for the adjustment knob. Getting inside that sucker is a pain.


----------



## HorizontalMike

The only planes I've seen with the front painted is really cheap, all painted planes. Same for the rear.

You mean like Lie-Nielson Planes? *;-)*


----------



## Maverick44spec

It's off. Thanks again for the help.










Here's something I've been wondering. Why are there different sizes of standard sizes like No. 5 1/4 and No. 4 1/2? Does the small difference in size make a diference?


----------



## donwilwol

Mike, I stand corrected. I guess I should have said, "the only *vintage* plane". Yes I like Lie-Nielson Planes, but don't own one. Once I find one in a flea market for $40, I'll be all over it 

I notice the sides of that Lie-Nielson is painted to. Dan, you should send them a note. {a little chuckling here}

Paris, I'd take the chrome off that cap. I can't for the life me me understand why Stanley started chroming the caps. It was the 50's right?


----------



## donwilwol

OK, is the last sentence of my last post blue? How'd I do that? Its the color blue in my browser.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Don, when you find $40 Lie-Nielson planes, buy two. And I'll take one.

FWIW, I think ALL the vintage stuff has all the japanning worn off of the edges. Funny thing what a hundred years can do for a plane. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

at 100 years my edges will be pretty worn as well.


----------



## RGtools

Bedrocks look to manly to be ladies. I will give you that Baileys have curves and can now be called Jackie planes.

The post is blue Don. Let me know if you figure out how you did that. It would be very handy.

100 years just makes a tool more beatiful.


----------



## donwilwol

So, if you look back, you now see {a little chuckling here} after the note to Dan. That was in "<>"

so if you type "a little chuckling here" and enclose it in "<>" 
<a> 
You can't see it in the browser, and the next line is Blue.

EDIT: Also work with and "a" enclosed in <>. Must be an html tag.


----------



## RGtools

nice.


----------



## ShaneA

Just lost out on ebay for a #2. I was at $76, $82 won it, I was not watching close and a little uneasy on the value. Should I have went higher?


----------



## thedude50

I am with Saddle they are all girls because i dont put my hands on boys except to kick their ass and not the way you hold a sweet little plane like a 602 or a 603. They are too little to be a guy no my planes are all dames and thats how i like it.I got some of the office done today i have a bit more to do then all my time that i fell like working will be on the shop project. Tomorrow my son is coming over i will try to get everything put away in the shop tomorrow. I have a bunch of boxes to empty and tools to organize. I will need to find a home for the little giant ladder system I got. Next Ill put the rest of the boxes away and then put the stuff i don't need or want in a stack to take to the storage place till I can afford to build a shed i need a grand for that project. there is a max size shed in California of 10×12 or it has to be built to housing code and that isn't going to happen.So tomorrow is the dig day I cant wait to get done but it will be a load of work I dont know if i can get done in only a day but I am going to take advantage of the labor being here. then i can work on the router table and the sharpening station. all this while running the plane business i will go full speed till i drop

I need to cut a wedge in a board to accept a dust chute for my woodrat its a rectangle that is like a mortice that tapers from 0 to about 2 inches deep i cant decide how to cut this its like a ramp and a mortise its for the square dust collection chute on the wood-rat. when i first set it up i didn't make this cut in the mounting block now it has a permanent home and i want it to work well and dust collection is important on a router i thought about using a dado blade and a ras and a wedge block to make it work any ideas old masters

ShaneA a nice no 2 is good for 200 in good shape i sell them all day for that price finished


----------



## thedude50

have any of you tried to have a lever cap re plated id like to do all my personal planes in nickel or chrome


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, $82 fro a #2 is extremely cheap unless the base is broke. They typically go for $200-$400.

Dude, a picture of what your trying to do may help. I can't picture it by your description.


----------



## donwilwol

I did a little research on re-plating. Its not a simple process, it was to involved for me. I agree, it would be a nice ability to have.


----------



## racerglen

Maybe Al can figure out a reversal of his electrolosis rust removal..
;-)


----------



## donwilwol

you would think….being a doctor and all!!


----------



## HorizontalMike

Maybe Al can figure out a reversal of his electrolosis rust removal..

I read somewhere that some minor plating can occur when using only copper if you hook up the electrodes backwards. Don't trust me on this, but it might be worth researching some more.


----------



## saddletramp

If any of you decide to try replating be damned careful. I understanded that the fumes are extremely toxic.


----------



## donwilwol

I asked a wider audience.


----------



## donwilwol

Also, if anybodies looking for anything. I have a few people interested so I though I'd post the "for sales" here before I hit ebay. LJ discounts apply.


----------



## RGtools

Some of those are beautiful. Come across an Auburn Jack plane you let me know.


----------



## donwilwol

Auburn Jointer


----------



## HorizontalMike

I am so impressed with my #20 Auburn Jointer, after sharpening the iron and flattening the sole, that I am now considering just picking up an old Auburn iron & chip-breaker and building a "new" wooden plane to house it. I just love that huge iron.


----------



## Dcase

Paris, you asked "Here's something I've been wondering. Why are there different sizes of standard sizes like No. 5 1/4 and No. 4 1/2? Does the small difference in size make a diference?"

The 4 1/2 is a wider and heavier version of the #4. It takes the same width iron as the 6 & 7. I think its much more useful when smoothing larger areas. My 4 1/2 is my go to smoothing plane. I think you will find a pretty big difference when using a 4 1/2 compared to a 4.

The 5 1/4 is actually a more narrow version of the #5. I believe it takes the same size iron as the #3. I don't own one and I don't think its nearly as popular of a size as the other bench planes.

There is also a 5 1/2 which is the same concept as the 4 1/2.. Its a wider and heavier #5 that takes the wider iron like the 6 and 7…

I love the 4 1/2 and 5 1/2 and they are both used far more then my 4 and 5. I like the extra weight and wider iron.


----------



## RGtools

Here is mine. I would like a jack and a smoother too


----------



## donwilwol

Dan and Ryan ( I think Ryan was the second) I got the part to my lathe today. Let me know what you need for chisel handles, profiles, sizes, and how many and I'll turn them for you. I've got 2 large pieces of dry beech if that's OK? Let me know. I typically charge about a thousand dollars an hour, but we'll call it a wash for all the hours of work you've saved me with your great advice. Plus, I need the lathe practice.

I agree with you guys on the heavy metal in the wood bodies. The ones I have restored work great. I was extremely surprised how well they worked. I guess it makes sense, they where used for quit a few generations.


----------



## Bertha

This is a double-post somewhere. I'm having computer issues.

Pics and it did happen. Preview of 500 feet wormy chestnut from the coolest woodworker you've ever met










Took a pass through his plane to see what's up










That's whassup. Can't tough this.


----------



## Bertha

Next question and PLEASE be honest.

is it sacrilege to make a Roubo out of 100+ year old wormy chestnut?
I'm talking wooden screws, Benchcrafted, no expense spared.

Is it sacrilege?


----------



## saddletramp

It is Al and just the thought of using that beautiful wood for a bench has contaminated it beyond redeption. I'll PM you with the address for you to ship it to for proper disposal.


----------



## ShaneA

Holy worm holes batman! Thats a stack of wood. Congrats. Should be able to make some interesting projects out of it.


----------



## Bertha

Thank you Saddle, I knew that but needed a rapid answer for my fiance' in reponse to "what, you need even MORE wood now?". Saddle, I wish you could have met this gentleman. I'm still in shock from the experience and only just got back from Ohio. This is a small part of my score too.


----------



## racerglen

Swmbo should be GREATFULL that YOU are such a great provider of such marverlous historical wood
(several self imposed edits latter..)

Great score Al..and nice piks..SWMBO..pecks..reload..


----------



## Bertha

"Here, use these so they don't bang up your truck"

Notice 2"+ thick slab of figured cherry


----------



## donwilwol

yeeeeeeeooooohhhhhhhhzzzzzaaaaaaa


----------



## thedude50

i recall norm built something with chestnut find out what and build one in his honor that would be a great first project \\al be sure to send that skid wood to me for practice my address is 2965 Maine clovis ca 93619 ill also take cutoffs of that chestnut i need enough to turn a chess set and for a regular board to play on i have been given some black walnut for the opposing side


----------



## RGtools

Please build the bench. That would be amazing.


----------



## Brit

Ditto Al. Build that bench man!!!!


----------



## Dcase

The question is why not build a bench with it? What piece of furniture is more important, more used and more admired then a work bench? Go for it.

Don, I would love some new handles for my chisels.. I will pm you about it once I know what I need. Thanks!


----------



## Maverick44spec

Thanks for the info on the planes Dan, My brain just got a few more wrinkles.  I may have to go with the 4 1/2 before the no. 4.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I'd agree, build the bench. That's a pretty nice looking chunk of cherry to. If you wind up with some scraps big enough for plane knob and totes, keep me in mind!

Paris, I've got a nice MF #10 for sale. (same as Stanley 4 1/2) I've read the MF is 1 pound heavier. I have a scale coming, I plan to verify. Don't pay attention to the price, just make me an offer. If you buy a #4 too, I'll give you a great deal. I'd love to get these to somebody that will use them and I can see the fruits of my labor.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks gents, the way I "sold" this idea to SWMBO/LOML, i.e., historical extinct wood would make it very difficult to build a 4" bench top out of; however, there will definitely be large features made from it (leg vice, end caps, etc.). I will also definitely have many cutoffs that I'm more than happy to share. I'm going to square up the fractured ends today and sticker it. I'll keep a separate box for any requests. I'm also willing to share nice pieces for chisel handles, saw handles, etc. Don't fight me about price because I won't charge anyone. I'll start looking for some nice chisel handles for you this morning, Dan. Anything that looks like a good saw handle, I'll set aside too. I've got more than I need to fill up my house with furniture and my fiance' doesn't like the look of large expanses of it. I'll probably build one nice desk with the bulk of the prime stuff. I'll post more pictures after I pass some over the jointer, power planer, and of course, hand planes. I'm out of town for a few days, so bear with me.


----------



## saddletramp

Ahhh…....Al, I thought that you were shipping that whole load my way for disposal!!!

*;^)))*


----------



## RGtools

Don't temp me Al. I have too many offcuts as it is that I need to do something with.

Don. I'll be sending you a PM later.


----------



## donwilwol

Lathes back in commission. 3 more chisels restored, sharpened and ready to go. The handles are ones I had bought for 50 cents each, but they still needed to be turned down some.


----------



## Bertha

Oh yeah, lots of goodies! put the metal detector over them and chopped the ends.


















Got tons of offcuts, some desirable; some not

















I'm most interested in the 4-5" x 2.5" thick x 7 feetish long stuff, but I got a lot of wider thinner pieces that I stickered with the rest of my motley stash










You know I had to push some over the jointer and through the planer. Glorious.









Dan mentioned needing some chisel handles








I squared off a few interesting 7 inch'ish pieces and I'll get them to you










I left with a fewb dirty "take if it you want it's" 
pushed a few through the jointer/planer.
This one a spectacular slab of black walnut










I'v also got a SLAB of highly figured cherry and a few exotics.

Major score for bertha from a fine country gentleman.


----------



## ShaneA

Ah Ebay, I have a lot to learn. In my recent discover of planes, I have read books, blogs, web sites, you name it. I have looked at it, twice. I have come to the lazy conclusion that a way to begin buying planes is online. At 14 mpg on the Ford, I can see myself canvasing the local antique shops, if there is such a thing. So save me some time and gas money, just point, click and pay.

I have bought a few planes in the past few weeks, "restored" a couple of them already. It is better than I thought it would be. However, it does to take away from actual woodworking time. I have been bidding on some, and mind you I an no Ebay expert. I really not an expert at anything, but that is another story. I had recently be beaten out on a #2 stanley. My $76 bid was beaten by a measley $6. I should have known then, that I am too competitive for online bidding.

So of course I am right back searching for another one. See a couple with a few bidding days left. I jump in, one of them was actually very nice looking. The other, not so much. So, the end of the auctions comes around. I am in the lead. on the nice one….wait at the last few minutes the bidding went from $110 to $150. In the last few seconds it jumped to $180. Whoa, must have been more than one guy looking at this one. Closes fast, and I am left in the dust. No problem, I have the ugly one, this time is going to be different. I have been in the lead for a day and a half for just $50. Had a max bid of $80. The last minute rolls around, and the dangs things starts moving like the ticker on the national debt. Bids were flying in, then it closed…..at $79.97. I "won" it.

Not sure what to think, I like that one will be in the mail soon, but I liked it better at $50 than $79 and change, if you know what I mean. So I now think that being competitive may not be such a good thing as it relates to Ebay. We will see what she looks like when it gets to my home. But I am thinking I am going to need a new tote at the minimum, and who knows at the maximum. The journey and the lessons continue. Who knows where they lead.

I should have never read this thread, and kept my plane desires on the down low. I still dont even know if I will like using these things, all my ww time has been spent looking for new ones, and then fixing them when they get here. Could be an illness…


----------



## WayneC

Welcome to the slippery slope Shane. : ^ )


----------



## Dcase

Shane, buying planes on ebay is tough. One day a #8 will sell for 100 dollars and the next day one just like it sells for 60… I see price differences like that all the time with many different types of planes.. I don't even try and figure it out anymore…

My best advice for buying planes off ebay is don't act quick. Most planes are common and they will come up for sale on ebay over and over again. Keep an eye on them and see what they sell for. If its a plane you really want then put a price on it. How much do you want it? Come up with a number that your willing to pay for it and stick with that amount. If you bid on it and someone out bids your amount then wait for the next one.

I have watched and waited for some of the planes I wanted. There are times I have bid on 20 or more different auctions for the same kind of plane before I finally won one of them with the price I had limited myself to.

If you got a #2 for 79.97 thats a darn good deal. I paid 170 for mine and it had some minor issues. I have seen welded #2's sell for around 100…


----------



## ShaneA

Its slippery alright wayne.

Dan, probably good advice. I did have to let a couple others go. It sucked, but I was kind of thinking along your line of thought. Limit what I will pay, and they will be back again. But they too seemed like good buys.


----------



## saddletramp

Shane, it is only a good price if you are happy to pay it. If a # 2 in good shape is worth $150.00 on up in the market place but it is only worth $75.00 to you (the price you are happy to pay) then it is only a good deal if it is $75.00 or less. Auctioneers and Ebay sellers count on you being competitive to the point of loss of all reason.

When I see something on ebay that I want I put it in my watch list. I decide exactly how much I am willing to pay and I never participate in early bidding (driving the price up). If, at the end of the sale, the price is still less than my price, I place my bid in the final seconds of the sale and I bid the maximum that I am willing to pay. Somrtimes I get it and sometimes I don't but that way I never regret getting sucked in and paying too much.


----------



## dbray45

Al - bueatiful wood. I am sure you will have fun with it. Good find.


----------



## racerglen

Some of my big guys..
At the back a 26" #288 Ohio Tool Razee jointer (inspected by #32 ?) next a 26" Stanley trans #32,type 14 built from 1912 to 1920, an Ohio jack, #359, 15" long and a Stanley 5 1/2 -C mostly untouched as you can see by the rust streak inside the base. My 6's and 7's arer resting ;-]

The Razee's had a gentle scraping followed by a lot of BLO, blade's been touched up, the sole is as I found it..FLAT !
Big Stanley came from a flea market the day before the place burned to the ground, I've used it a lot, biggest job was jointing the maple planks for the bench..The other two see limmited service, the Ohio jack mainly because I only rescently figured out the blade angle I'd destroyed in grinding it.


----------



## BrandonW

Just catching up.

Al, congrats on that beautiful wood. Shane, good luck on the auctions. Glen, those are some beauts!

I was looking through my father-in-law's barn when I noticed some old rusty auger bits. He wasn't interested in them, so I looked a bit closer and underneath them were fifteen Stanley 45 cutters that I thought were MIA. I was very happy to find those since it means I won't be bidding on any at Ebay. But I will need to build some sort of storage case for them, any ideas?. Also, scored an old 2" Stanley socket chisel, though I need to turn a handle for it. All of the tools are in the wash at the moment (Evaporust).

I also finished cleaning up my Stanley 45 and have pictures:



















You'll notice the knob is not original. I had to take one from a 220 block plane, but I plan to turn one that fits better. I have rosewood (Yucatan), but it is significantly lighter than the original rosewood of the tote and rail, see here:










A much more fitting wood, it seems, is cocobolo as seen here:










Would it be sacrilege to build a knob out of cocobolo?


----------



## donwilwol

very nice #45 Brandon.

I see no reason not to make one out of cocobolo.

I have the plane, need the cutters.


----------



## dbray45

I need the cutters also. -any ideas?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@ShaneA - You'll know if you like using handplanes the first time you traverse a wide panel with a Jack, then hit the piece diagonally, then finish up with the Jointer then Smoother. A solid wood panel that has been worked up this way is ready for fitting and finish, no sandpaper required. Then it hits you: no other home-based shop tools can do this work as well. None.

Start with reclaimed wood, and the process is even more amazing.

Connect in this way with the tools you're 'amassing' and there will be no doubt you're on a good path. But by all means, focus as best you can on tools that help you accomplish the project(s) at hand or ones you would like to do. That should keep the moulding planes (#45, #55, etc) at bay for awhile, anyway. 

Oh, and glad we could 'help.' <heh>


----------



## racerglen

Brandon..
I'll post a picture later of the old shop made cutter holder my 1st 45 had it's cutters in, 
dosen't show them off but they are safe from knockabouts.
Basicly it's two pieces of ply for front and back with solid wood at the edges, glued and cigar box nailed, then a top sliced off. The cutters themselves are what locates the top, otherwise the rest are in various plastic boxes with thin foam for protection.
Hmm, another project, get rid of the plastic and duplicate the old box ?
It's at home, screwed to a wall under the latest 45, I have no idea how old the box is, but it certainly looks it's age whatever it is.


----------



## BrandonW

David, here's one place to start looking: www.ebay.com/itm/110757997944


----------



## BrandonW

Glen, I look forward to the pic.


----------



## racerglen

Maybe I don't have to..
Your posting above pretty much shows it, now I wonder if it's realy something that could have said Stanley in it's earlier days ?
The only difference I can see is mine dosen't have that slot at the right side and has been drilled so it can be hung on the wall. Or maybe they were just something that was a common craftsman addition so your cutters weren't in the box with the plane itself ?

Maybe I should have looked at the rest of the Ebay posting first..an orriginal box I'd say it is..without the paper label..


----------



## BrandonW

I have a total of 16 cutters for the Stanley 45, but not the same exact ones shown in the picture above. I wonder if I build a box for them, how many cutters it should hold in total, since I'll probably add to my collection over time. There, I used the "C" word (no not that one). Does this make me a *c*ollector?


----------



## Bertha

I'm made several guiltless totes out of cocobolo. No issue there.


----------



## racerglen

That box is shown with 16 cutters, I belive that's what's in mine..I'd go with that size and immediately build a second one for the others you are about to ferrit out and COLLECT !

;-)

Old wood so it fits the era, or something funky ?


----------



## dbray45

Brandon - thanks - I was out bid to a level higher than what I am willing to pay at this time. Again, many thanks.


----------



## RGtools

Small cutter boxes are pretty quick. So try to hold your current collection tightly and make new boxes as you grow you collection.


----------



## BrandonW

RG, thanks for linking your project. That's a very cool cutter box.


----------



## Bertha

If you've got a crosscut sled or even a radial arm saw, you can set the depth of cut to accommodate the thickness of your cutters. Then, making a little cutter box is a breeze. Just nibble out the desired width. Or, you could do it with some fancy router mechanism;


----------



## RGtools

Like a router plane and a chisel….

The titemark is a great small parts routerplane FYI.


----------



## BrandonW

Yes, I think I will use my Stanley 45 to make the box of course!


----------



## thedude50

al many of those bad ends look big enough to turn my chess pieces pm me a price for the cutoffs i would love to have that chess set. chess is another love of mine and i love making chess sets and boards to match

Shanea save your self a step skip that no2 and buy my 602 you wont regret it for sure


----------



## racerglen

the box on the wall, and it came pre drilled by someone, a move I no longer think is wise, the 45 above is a find, only made 1907 to 1908 by my research. The knob threads on to a cast screw in the rail rather than being held by a screw through the knob..








on the bench, 18 cutters, but one's a tiny thing thsat dosen't belong..









the box is 12"long 4 and three quarter high and about 3/4" thick, solid wood pine or fir ?


----------



## Bertha

Racer, who makes those side trimmers? They caught my eye quickly.
Planeguy, tell me what size blocks you need exactly and I'll block some out for you. The more that fit in a pre-paid box, the more you get!
Dan, I've got 4 nice chisel handles in a box for you. Once I get some pre-paid boxes, I'll get one to you. I think I still have your address. I just jointed them on all four sides because I knew you'd probably be drawknifing them anyway.


----------



## Bertha

Sorry RG, I forgot what thread I was in.
Edit: but in all fairness, I only own one router chisel size
Edit: brainstorm: I might build a jig that holds an allen wrench (hex wrench) that holds a wrench perfectly oriented on a belt sander. Maybe something with little wheels.


----------



## racerglen

Good morning Al..
The edge planes are Veritas..
(Too much coffee already ? ;-)


----------



## dbray45

or not enough


----------



## Bertha

Never enough. I'm in a conference. I've got a high caffeine "Monster" drink in my bag, though
I want me some of those side trimmers.
I've been scouting around for jewelry box plans (got a fiance birthday coming up)
I may even build something from a plan for the first time in my life (just for fun)
I'm looking for one that opens with two front doors. Necklaces on the left; drawers on the right.
I figured it would give me a chance to use all types of wood and try out my carving skills.
If y'all know of a particularly nice one, let a brother know.

Good morning to all!


----------



## BrandonW

Glen, it sure is convenient having those cutters in a stationary place-you won't ever loose the box.  I'm still thinking of how to make the case for mine, I like the box that RG posted.


----------



## RGtools

I had to deal with one of those tool dealers that just plain won't leave you alone this weekend. I would have bought so much more had he just given me three seconds to fall in love with some of the tools. GRabbed a gouge and a nice marking gauge though.

I should have just walked out.


----------



## RGtools

Brandon. If you do make a box like mine, keep in mind you will need to take the thickness out of both sides especially for the screw on the tonguing plane, this allows to to make a freakishly thin box. I made mine out of poplar to keep the weight down.

That hardest part was resawing the poplar, because a crosscut first like a moron. You will be smart and resaw, then crosscut.


----------



## Bertha

^ever want to be pestered beyond imaginable belief? Go test drive a Lexus. You'll end up buying it just to stop the calls.


----------



## danr

I just have some cheap handplanes and some antique ones handed down from my great grandfather. The old ones are more to look at than to use (for me).


----------



## dbray45

Al, you have a good start on your own design. Sketch it out, draw up three different designs for the body, three for the top and bottom moldings, for the drawers, sketch those up and ask her which she wants and in what order, raised panels or not… For the hanging jewelry, show her the Rockler and Veritas catalogs of fittings for jewelry boxes.

In doing this, she gets a very personal gift from you. I have found that with her desires and wishes, the cabinet is worth far more than just building something. As an added note, she is also much more aware of your effort in making it.


----------



## Bertha

Hey guys, help me keep track of who wants what from my wormy chestnut cutoffs, so far I've got
1) a guy who needs some chess pieces (I need sizes still)
2) Dan needs chisel handles (I've already cut those)
3) And someone PMd me about some socket handle chisels (still need sizes)
Dont' worry about pestering me about it; I'll get confused who wants what and I'll forget.

Once I get everything resawn and thicknessed, if there's something someone REALLY needs, let me know b/c I'm not a greedy dude.


----------



## RGtools

I'll pm you…and don.

I am so behind.


----------



## ShaneA

HPOYD the push is on for 4K. Who will it be?

Seriously, 4K in responses, that says something, actually a lot of things. I am glad I checked in on this thread. I appreciate the time, pics, knowledge, and skills shared here. The tone is always friendly and helpful. Eventhough this may be the most expensive forum I have ever read, I like to check in and see whats new. Thanks for having me or letting me barge in, and may it go another 4k.


----------



## WayneC

So, who is going to make a wormy chestnut handplane?


----------



## racerglen

My remaining 45, 50 etc cutters.
Down front is one somebody made from a file !
scored 2 zip lock bags of these a couple years ago..and haven't got to a box for them yet..
OOpps.. the think inn the box to the right's actualy a skew moulding plane blade..


----------



## Dcase

Wow, almost 4000… Geez


----------



## Dcase

4000!!!


----------



## racerglen

Hah !
I think that's like bidding on ebay Dan..
What'd you win ?


----------



## ShaneA

Dan should win some sort of prize…maybe another plane : )


----------



## Dcase

Sorry, I just got the sudden urge to capture the 4G….

I don't have any cutters for my 45… It had a straight cutter in it but I moved that to my #48 because that one needed an iron…. The cutters usually sell for a decent amount on ebay… I will get some cutters someday…


----------



## Bertha

OK, it's about time for an infusion of eyecandy. Pull up a chair.


----------



## racerglen

OMG !
Tool porn par excelence..
Who's responsible for THOSE ? 
Or is it a group of people trying to drive us all NUTS ?
Old and new alike..what a marvy bunch…


----------



## Dcase

The planes in photos 4,5 and 6 are prob my fav of the group…

Heres another looker…


----------



## Bertha

I intentionally left the makers a mystery. I would hazard a guess that they are "good" manufacturers 
Dan, that plough is divine. Congrats on 4000


----------



## WayneC

Very nice. If someone wants to throw one of those infills in a box and get it heading my way, there would be no complaint.


----------



## BrandonW

I dunno, I think we need another contest to find the ugliest hand planes. Screws over dovetails any day of the week!


----------



## Dcase

The screws in that plane don't even look like they were counter sunk. Thats def an ugly looking thing.


----------



## RGtools

I really should not look at pics like that on break. Now I'll be useless for today.

and I would love to make a wormy plane with a cocobolo sole (I have a rabbet plane in mind…Andy)


----------



## Dcase

How about the blue version?


----------



## WayneC

Too bad I threw that surform plane away….


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, hold on, where can I get the blue one? Those screws are awesome! Who needs dovetails, when we have screws? Are those plastic handles? Did the guy or gal who designed that think….yeah that is THE one! Lets produce it, we are going to be rich and famous?


----------



## Dcase

Just thought of a question… What is everyones cheap plane of choice? Or in other words, what is your beater plane of choice?

I don't know about the rest of you but I like to have a couple of my cheaper planes sharp and ready to go for the dirty jobs that I run into. Examples of where a cheap or beater plane is nice to have would be for planing dirty wood, glue drip out, painted wood and so on…

My go to plane for these kind of jobs is my Stanley Defiance jack plane. The plane is a lot lighter then the Bailey style and even the Handyman style planes because it has a thinner casting and no frog. The iron sits on two parallel metal rest which are cast into the bedding. When sharp and tuned the plane works surprisingly well. Its light weight makes it perfect for stock removal or scrub work. I use this plane a lot for planing rough sawed or reclaimed lumber thats dirty or may have nails. Once I get the dirty layer off then I feel much safer using my nicer planes on it.

I also have a Stanley Handyman #4 size which is same design as the Bailey planes, just made cheaper. This one also worked surprisingly well when tuned. This plane is also one I use on reclaimed and dirty wood.


----------



## BrandonW

I'll take my Buck Bros #5 plane out for a spin occasionally. I finally got it tuned up so it cuts pretty well all things considered. Also, I have a Stanley #220 that when I got it it was so rust that the previous owner probably stored it in the Pacific Ocean. I have cleaned up nicely and replaced the iron. The sole and sidewall has some serious pitting, but it works very well still. I only paid $2 for it, too.


----------



## Dcase

I have a couple block planes I use for dirty jobs also… I even have a Buck Bros block plane I got from HD.. I have used it a ton…

On the subject of cheap and Buck Bros, has anyone else purchased and used the Buck Bros replacement irons? They sell them at Home Depot and they are pretty cheap. I have bought a few of them to use as replacements in some of my planes and for 4 dollars I cant complain. Of the few that I have bought I think only one of them required a lot of lapping to the back, the other two didn't take me all that long to lap flat. The ones I have were put in planes that I do not use all that often so I have no idea how well or how long they hold an edge but I cant imagine they are much different then the old blades.


----------



## Bertha

I also have a defiance 5 that I use to square up pesky binding doors. If I hit a finishing nail or the sort, I simply laugh maniacally.


----------



## RGtools

I have a love for beater chisels that way. I was installing a mortise lock on a door this weekend, and ran into a situation where I KNEW I was going to hit metal, This is when I am happy I have those Bucktoothed Stanley Yellow handled Monstrosities. I believe I have seen these in your shop at one point Al.


----------



## Dcase

Al, this is for you… Wormy Chestnut plane… http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-W-BUTCHER-22-WORMY-CHESTNUT-PLANE-Original-Old-Wood-Tool-/400250734588?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d30cd87fc

Also funny you said you laugh when you hit a finishing nail. I was using mine on some reclaimed lumber a while back and I kept feeling a bang as I planed, it felt like I was just hitting a knot in the wood… Well it wasn't a knot, it was a rusted old nail… I wish I would have took a pic of the cutting edge, it almost looked like one of those toothed irons with all the nicks from the nail. hahaha

RG, Watch it now! I use those Stanley Yellow Handel chisels for my fine work. When I get a nice set of quality chisels then you can call them Monstrosities!


----------



## Dcase

I am jumping around today but I cant say I have ever seen a plane like this before…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Springfield-1904-Bayley-Core-Box-Plane-RARE-/250914148754?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6ba61192#ht_500wt_1127


----------



## donwilwol

chestnut plane minus the holes
I'll admit its not as pretty as those orange and blue one posted earlier.

I'm with you Dan. I used the yellow handles Monstrosities until a few months ago for everything. I have one that's so short from the continuous grindings. It stayed in my pouch for 10 years. It got sharpened on the belt sander. So uncivilized.

I had a fellow LJ that wanted to buy a few of my planes, but he also wanted a block. I told him I didn't have any. Last night I pull out a box with a bunch of clock plane parts and low and behold, there is 2 nice 9 1/2. One a SW and one I'm not sure only the blade was marked Stanley, but side by side they were identical.

I've got several no name planes tuned and ready for the adventures that happen my way. If I handn't found those block planes last night I was about to start on storage for my molders. Maybe tonight.


----------



## BrandonW

I have some cheap harbor freight chisels that I use as beaters. They are actually not half bad and it doesn't matter if you drop them (unless you hit your foot, of course).

That's one crazy plane, Dan. Are those skies attached to it?


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I am not sure really… It says its a box core plane but it looks a lot different then Stanley's box core plane… Like I said, I have never seen anything quite like it before.

I have had a nice set of quality chisels on my want list for a while but I have yet to pull the trigger. Someday I am sure I will get a nice set but for now its the old yellows…


----------



## Maverick44spec

Al, your tempting me with planes I'm pretty sure I can't afford. 

I just bought a Stanley No. 4 and a Shelton No. 05 from Don so that should quench my appetite for planes for a while. Plus, my No. 5 has been getting lonely. 

Thank you again Don for the great deal. 

I have never seen those orange and blue planes. Do they double as door stops and paper weights.  LOL


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I once cut away some brick to install a round receptacle for a floodlight at my Mom's house. I did it with a Stanley fat max and a deadblow. I'm not kidding.


----------



## RGtools

Thanks Al the name fatmax escaped me earlier. By the way, the fat max crowbar is the best demo tool ever (besides highspeed demo cord…)

Dan I mean no offence. I cut my teeth on those chisels. They do make me insane though…chisel makers, pick a bevel edge or a mortise edge, in between is not helpfull for either task. I stole my Irwins from grampa and have less gripes about them, especially since they were free but I RELISH the day when I can unwrap a leather tool roll and see a gleaming set of LN's. The mortice chisel I snagged from them sealed that future sale for them…unwrap, hone, bash out mortice…fall in love with A2 and Hornbeam.


----------



## Brit

RG - I used to want the LN mortice (is it spelt with an s or a c today) chisels until Ray Iles came out with his set of pig stickers. They make me dribble now. I'm definitely holding out for 6 LN bench chisels though. After using one of those, it was love. I want the standard set of 5 plus the 1". I wish they also did a 1 1/2" or a 2" as there are times when a nice wide chisel comes in useful. I'm not sure whether to go for O1 or A2 though. Probably O1 for bench chisels I think, but A2 would be my choice for their mortice chisels.


----------



## Dcase

I was not offended at all, no worry… I have a couple good quality vintage chisels but ya most of what I use are the old carpenter Stanley's… I got them razor sharp and they work pretty well but I still have a good quality set on my want list.. If I could stop spending my money on planes for a few weeks I would have them.


----------



## BrandonW

I truly covet LN chisels. Maybe when I strike it rich I'll buy a set.

Found this beauty. It has got to be the best (or worst?) plane mod I've seen yet!










The upside down frog held in place with L brackets, the phallic shaped knob, the saw handle, and of course the screws in the sides make for one badass plane. I sure hope one us scores it from ebay.


----------



## donwilwol

I have a question for you guys. 
I made these chisel handles (well made them fit anyhow) and then drove them in tight. Is that all that typically holds them in place, or are they epoxied, glued or held together with special chisel pixie dust?










Wayne, you beet me to it. I was bout to post that you would win hands down with your surform.

Brandon, I notice that plane is still for sale. Your not snatching that up?

I did nothing in the shop when I got home tonight. I'm pretty disgusted with myself.

I think I'm going to buy that #1. the guy is down to $250. Now to find an extra $250.


----------



## thedude50

the chess pieces are 6 inches tall or less and have a i inch round base there will be 16 pieces and the boars is 2 inch by 2 in squares around 32 of them or enough to make 32 i will cut them myself the kink is around 6 inches high and the pawns are about 1.5 to 2 inches high 8 pawn and 8 royal pieces i will gladly pay for any wood you can spare this will be a great set of black walnut and wormy chestnut i can see it now awesome


----------



## thedude50

Urgent this plane needs a good home i dont mind giving it away but if i must id like it to go to a lumberjock bid here its almost free right now http://www.ebay.com/itm/150677666665?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## BrandonW

Don, yes, the handles just sit in there with no glue or anything, except perhaps a prayer. What makes the socket chisels so nice is that you can easily remove the handles by tapping the handles on the side. THis allows you to switch out the handle for a different style or remove it for honing.


----------



## BrandonW

Here's a video about socket chisel handles:


----------



## RGtools

You can also Use hair spray for a temp bond on the chisels. But I just use compression. This is the only drawback to the LN mortice chisel that I have found. Getting the chisel stuck in a deep mortice is no fun, the handle pops off as you try to pry it loose. I only did this once but it was enough to get me to think a bit more and hammer a bit less.


----------



## ShaneA

Gents, please be kind. This is my first attempt at cleaning up one of these things. Of course I lacked the patience and forethought to take "before" photos. It was pretty rough and rusted. Got this #5 with a corrugated sole off ebay. Thanks for the tips and help. I sanded and refinished the handle/tote, and painted the body with black hammered paint. Removed the rust I could and polished up anything I could. I have several more, some with actual before photos, but I have not reached the "after" yet on all of them. Hints, suggestions, critiques are welcome. How else will I learn?


----------



## Dcase

Hmmmm cant see the top of the sides all that well…. Must inspect them to see if they have been painted. HAHAHA

Plane looks very nice Shane. Tote and knob look well finished… Looks new, job well done!

Brandon, I looked at that ebay post with the hand made plane with the upside down metal frog and I am puzzled. I think I stared at the pictures for a good 5 min and I cant figure it out. Why in Gods name was that frog placed the way it was. The bottom of the plane puzzles me as well as it looks like there is a larger opening behind the iron and weird grooves. Also it looks like the handle/tote doubles as extra support for the iron.

I am actually a bit tempted to buy it just to take a closer look. Who ever made it had a very specific design in mind and a reason for that design.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Looks good to me Shane. Just make sure you didn't paint the top edges of the sides. Dan will getcha for that.


----------



## ShaneA

Actually, I did not paint the top of the sides. It looked to me that they were not originally painted, so I taped them off. I saw that discussion (i had already painted it) and thought I got lucky. However, I have two #4 planes that I have done, where its appears the side tops were originally painted, so I repainted. Hope not to be scolded…


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, that's a pretty good looking plane. Did you buy it new 
You know what they say, no pics, it didn't happen.

I've got to the point where I mask the edge if its not going to be painted to. Its easier than scraping or sanding.

Nice job!


----------



## BrandonW

That should turn out to be a nice user plane, Shane. Great job on the restoration. My only suggestion is to take closer pictures because the embedded images on the forum don't have great resolution. Are you going to hang the 5C by the hanger's hole someone so kindly drilled into it?

Is that a rocking horse in the background?


----------



## RGtools

Shan I can't find a fault sitting here. How does she (you broke me Al) work for you?


----------



## ShaneA

It is a rocking horse. I need to clear coat it, add the mane and tail and it will be ready to go. I will try to supervise the photos better next time. Since I not smart enough to use the camera, she took the photos. The whole time she was probably thinking…."why am I taking pics of this hunk of metal, this camera was intended to take photos of our daughter". But thankfully she obliged me.


----------



## WayneC

Planes are children too. :^)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane - that is nice work on the #5, looks great!


----------



## Brit

Wayne said "Planes are children too"

And Jesus said "Suffer the little children to come unto me". I'll second that.


----------



## WayneC

Makes me wonder if Don is the most holy of all of us.


----------



## Dcase

I just got my children new coats for the winter… coats of wax that is…

We are starting to get frost in the mornings here in MI. With the cold and wet weather I am all ready seeing some light surface rust on some of my metal tools. I will wax them all up real good and some of them will be put in a cabinet for the winter… I all ready brought my #2 in the house and put it on a shelf in my living room. Told my wife it had to stay there for the winter so it would not rust…

I still hope to have some form of decent heat in my shop before the real cold hits. If I don't then my shop time will be very limited this winter.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Do any of the the BORGs carry the simple (non-silcone) paste wax you use, Dan?


----------



## BrandonW

Jesus was a carpenter, wasn't he?

Smitty, I've seen the Johnson Paste Wax at Ace Hardware--not sure if I"ve seen it at HD or Lowes.


----------



## Dcase

I'm sorry, whats a BORG?

I use Johnson's Paste Wax… I think I usually get it at the local super center store (Walmart/Target)

I try and keep up with the cleaning and waxing of all my tools. All of my hand tools are on open shelves so they get dusty but having to clean them gives me a good excuse to pull them down and play with them, the ones I don't use often that is.

I have a small cabinet under my bench that I will keep my finest tools in for the winter. The rest of them are going to have to tough it out in the cold.


----------



## ShaneA

I guess, once I have all of my recent purchases all cleaned up, sharpened and ready to go, I will build some sort of storage device. Not sure what type yet, but it will need to be able to house them all, and any other strays I take in. Space is at a real premium for me. One car garage for a shop. The plane seems to work pretty well, I need to learn how to use them all properly still. I used a WS 3000 to flatten and sharpen them, but I am not sure that I have them as sharp as I need. Plus I am not sure if I need to add these micro bevels, if that is the correct term, to the edge. Do you guys reccomend that?

I couple things that i have noticed or questioned in my early stages….

Does the color of the stanley logo on the chip breaker indicate anything, such as #, date, quality?

I have a two #4 planes, one with I brass depth adjustment knob, not sure what the other is made of, but not brass. One has an adjustable mouth, and the other does not seem to. It only has the two screws that hold the frog to the body. While the other has a screw beneath the blade depth adjustment knob. What gives there?

Does the SW logo on the blade mean anything other than when it was produced, was that the"go to" logo only for that time, or are they a different model blade?

One of the planes I have, and several I have seen on Ebay, have what looks like a cheap metal veneer, for lack of a better explanation, on the lever cap. Is that just a sign of the cheapness of a newer plane?

Lastly, I was looking on Ebay and there is a lot of 3 stanley planes for sale today, one of them is allegedly a #2. I saw somewhere that not all #2 planes bear the actual #2 on them. However, I am a newbie, obviously I barely have a clue about what I am seeing/doing. Is that possible, not to have a 2 on it? the plane's lever does not say stanley on it, not sure if it should. The frog is screwed to the body with obvious not OEM screws. The lot's last bid was at $63, so maybe it is a good idea to bid, or is it an imposter or too far gone? I am not technically sound enough to know how to attach the link sorry. There are two block planes with it, kind of ugly ones: )

Sorry for the amount of quesitons and rambling on, thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Dcase

Yes, Jesus was a carpenter according to the bible. I think it would be great if a premium plane company did a picture add showing Jesus using an LN for example and have a word caption under it saying something like "Tools fit for a king" or something like that… I don't think that would cross any religious lines.

I went to a private school up until the 6th grade and we had a religion class every year. I remember some of the religion text books had photos showing Jesus as a carpenter using tools. I wonder if anyone has any of Jesus's tools in a museum or private collection.. If so I wonder what kind of planes he had… hmmm time to google..


----------



## ShaneA

I saw in another post….BORG defined as Big Orange Retail Giant. There was also a mention of Star Trek. I am a little fuzzy on this one as well.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, go to http://www.rexmill.com/ and there is a link over on the right side of the page towards the top that says Type Study. Click that link and the info in there will answer most of your questions. Its easier then me typing it all..

As for the frogs there should only be two screws that hold the frog to the body. That third screw you are referring to sounds like an adjustment screw. By turning the adjustment screw it will move the frog forward or backwards depending on what way you turn the screw. That is used to adjust the opening in the mouth of the plane.

As far as I know all the Stanley #2's will have a 2 marked on them. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Dcase

Also, the adjustment screw for the frogs did not show up until type 11 maybe? You will find that on the link I posted… The older models just had two screws to hold the frog, thats all.


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, what's the link to the plane lot you mentioned? Don't worry, I'm not interested-spent all my money already. :-(

Dan, I love the idea of an advert "Planes fit for a King." Of course, there is no way of knowing what tools Jesus used, let alone substantiating any claims that some originally belonged to him. The closest we can come is to understand the types of tools typically used by builders in first-century Roman Palestine. Could be an interesting pursuit. Of course, I don't want to turn this thread into a religious one.


----------



## ShaneA

Brandon, unfortunately I dont know hoe to attach the link. Sad, but true. Should be easy to find. I think it ends tonight. The description is lot of 3 stanley planes, it has 2 block planes listed with it. Wish I could attach it. Sometimes I think this "internet thing" may actually catch on, and that I should learn to work a computer properly


----------



## Dcase

I just googled it and the first set of pages that came up said Jesus wasn't actually a carpenter but they are thinking more of a contractor…

I don't think I am being religious at all. Not talking beliefs or anything, just kind of interested if he was a wood worker I wonder what tools he used and such…

I found this picture when I did my search…. I hope this does NOT offend anyone.. I found a little humor in it so I thought I would pass it on…. Its a woodworking joke that could offend someone who is religious so only click the link if you are not offended by that stuff..

http://www.todayifoundout.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/carpenter.jpg


----------



## Brit

Is it this one Shane?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Antique-Stanley-3-Jointer-Planes-No-60-1-2-No-110-No-2-Plane-6-7-7-/190591200948?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c601eeeb4


----------



## Dcase

Found a painting of Jesus's shop…. Looks like a work bench w wood vise in the back, some chisels and carving tools hanging on wall cleats, an interesting looking saw horse/bench with open handle saw… Also judging by the thickness of the shavings which are scattered on the floor, he must have had one heck of a scrub plane.


----------



## Dcase

I just checked the link brit posted and that sure looks like a #2 to me… The seller said it didn't have a number marked but I think it does, they just don't see it… They have no idea what it is or what its worth, you can tell by the description….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Apparenly his shop space doubled as his mom's laundry room, too. That, OR, she's looking for his latest clandestine purchase from Leach…


----------



## Brit

Smitty, you're killing me here. LOL


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, that is it. the hansbrunner website when talking about the #2 said the "most are marked" with a number. I did email the seller a few days ago to ask if any numbers or names appeared on the plane other than the lever and the blade, the answer was no. Should I step up my efforts a little on this one. The frog screws look a little scary. But I figured this one was flying under the radar a little bit, until now that is….: )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Come ON, Mom!! Don't you know *how much nicer* my miters will be with a Stanley #52 Chute Board Plane? And the #164? EVERYONE has one of those these days…"


----------



## Dcase

He was pretty hardcore to work in the shop barefoot and shirtless… Thats how they did things back in them days…

The pic is a famous painting I guess… I really like the artist view of what the shop may have looked like. The rustic brick wall in the back, shavings on the floor, old bench in the back… I think its pretty neat.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

(sorry, Shane - you're throwing cabbage around and I'm way off topic…)

Now, back to our regulary schedule programming…


----------



## Dcase

Shane, I bet there is a number on it… Seller just does not know it… I can even see a little bump where the number would be from the photo…. It may have some replacement frog screws in it but thats no big deal… It def looks like a #2 to me…


----------



## ShaneA

that painting is strange to say the least. it almost looks as if he is looking to a higher source for help. must have been a rough day in the shop.


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty, that actually made me laugh. I think in this situation, that the painting and the carpenter info falls into regular programming. It is wood working related. But I see how it could get touchy!


----------



## BrandonW

haha, loved that comic, Dan. The painting is great too. Of course, it can only show what the artist had in mind and does not really reflect the historical situation. But I love it.

On the topic of whether Jesus was really a carpenter or construction worker or handyman or mason has been dealt with before on this site, I just can't remember where.


----------



## RGtools

I love the asctetics on the spokshave Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm just guessing it's a Preston, but yeah, it's some real nice eye candy.


----------



## ShaneA

Alas, I will not be bringing home my second #2 in a week. When I was watching the bidding on my phone, the bid went down to 1 sec, I was winning at $76. With a max of $87. There was a long pause, it stopped at 1 sec. Then it said, I did not win. There were 5 bids that came in, and the winner was $96. I will still keep my eye open, and try to keep these #2's around $80.


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, better luck next time! I don't own a #2 yet either, but it's not really high on my priority list. I recently won a bid on a #48 tongue and groove plane, which I can see being very convenient because I do that task on the router right now.

Are you using an auction sniper like gixen.com to place your bids? I highly recommend it because it waits till the last few seconds to place the bid, which helps keep the bidding down.


----------



## ShaneA

Auction sniper? I could not even figure how to post the auction link! You are talking above my pathetic skill level. But I guess I might want to look into it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, you will like the #48… Its amazing how well it works and how easy it is. i would love to use mine more but I never use T&G joints… One of these days a project I do will call for it and I have it all ready to go…

Auction Sniper? Ehhhh… takes all the fun out of it… I must be old fashioned. I almost always only place one bid and my bid is usually the most I am willing to pay for the item I am bidding on. If I win then I win, if not then there will be another one.


----------



## Bertha

Smit, who makes that glorious spokeshave?


----------



## racerglen

Poopiecat was asking about this one a while back, an older european thing, I think it's about equivilant to a #3..Brillant 300.










It likes to chatter, but can take a descent shaving if it gets the right encouragement.
.








We were thinking it's likely from the Kunz factory..


----------



## Bertha

I want one of those. I love the spoke-shave style adjuster. I like that big fat unusual front knob too. I'm on ebay today looking for a plane to put wormy chestnut totes on. I'll be on the hunt for weirdos.

Do y'all have a favorite shooting board project here at LJ's, perhaps one of your favorites, or perhaps even your own. Do you mind sharing the links? I think a shooting board is in order for that superweirdo plane I bought a few months back (remember that core-box looking sideways metal job?). Thanks gents!

I also notice that Autumn's request to leave was granted. That was kind an ugly little thing at the end there. She's got my e-mail, so if she moves somewhere and starts producing wonderful stuff again, I'll share what I can.


----------



## RGtools

That was unfortunate.


----------



## Bertha

I also got turned on to this steve wall lumber thing.

http://www.walllumber.com/default.asp

They've got 20 board foot bundles that ship FedX with shipping included. It's a pretty remarkable place.


----------



## Dcase

Glen, that plane looks a LOT like this one that I got from Harbor Freight…









Its size of a #3 and yes it likes to chatter… I managed to get it to take some shavings but I have not used it much since I got it. Main reason I got it was because my boys always want to use my planes so I figured it would be good one for them because of the size and fact it was cheap..


----------



## Dcase

Al, I have seen some really fancy and nice looking shooting boards on here. I have several shooting boards and they are pretty basic. I don't have pictures of mine but I have made boards with both hardwood and MDF and I prefer the MDF. The MDF is flat, will stay flat and is pretty heavy if you use 3/4. I have have one shooting board for 90 deg shooting and one for 45 deg.. I just made two different boards but if I were to do over I would have a 45 attachment for the one board..

I also have a Donky Ear board thats just MDF…


----------



## racerglen

Dan, where was your HF made..?
I'm pretty sure mine's out of Germany, a 1950's or 60's thing.
The lever cap's chrome plate's lifting, super glue holds very well ;-)

And another note, there was discussion a while back about threads on the rods that hold the tote and front knob on planes.
A different answer, if it's just the rod threads and not in the body, take the brass nut off the top side, flip the rod and put it on the damaged threads..end of problem.


----------



## Dcase

I have no idea where it was made… China?? Its the same exact design as the Kunz? one you posted.

The chatter I get from it is due to lack of support for the iron. It can be usable though.


----------



## racerglen

Yep, not much there to support the iron..
But they did splurge on the adjuster nuts..Brass !


----------



## BrandonW

I have the same HF plane. I thought it was made in India, but I may be wrong. I threw away the box. Nevertheless, it's a decent plane for under $10 and will certainly be useful to lend out or to use on those glue-ups.

Dan, I see the #48 coming in handy because I like to make tables and whenever I glue wood together for table tops, a tongue-and-grove is always my preferred method.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Al - Per the Leachmeister it's an unused E.C. Stearns adjustable mouth spoke shave. Like the Stanley #53, and of similar quality. The mouth can be set by turning the large thumb screw on the yoke…

Offered for $35 in the September tool list, btw…

I bought the all-original SW #17 block plane in the picture.

How's that wormy chestnut w/ handplanes?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon - sorry you threw away the box. You know that destroys collector value, don't you? ;-)

You'll LOVE the #48 (but I think everyone already knows I'm a big fan of that tool…)


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, I was trying to decide between a 48 and 148. The 48 just looks a lot nicer and I've used my friend's LN remake. Not sure how the Stanley compares with it, but I look forward to putting it to good use.

Yeah, can't believe I threw out the box on the Windsor (Harbor Freight) plane. Stupid move on my part to be sure. ;-)


----------



## Bertha

Smit, that shave is a beauty. In terms of what wormy chestnut can do on a plane, I know it can MAKE it look pretty! I really want someone to ask me for a piece to make a saw handle out of it. Some people have been claiming my off cuts. I've been out of town on work so once I get back into the shop, I'll start filling out orders. Once the cutoffs are gone, their gone but I'm going to hold on to toothpick sized cutoffs until my friends have what they want. If what you want will fit in one of those $5 prepaid boxes, it's on me. Send me a nice postcard one day


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, guys WTH? This is hand planes of your dreams, not lets bust out the HF models. I like the elitism and tool snobbery, where did that go?

Al, quick get some more of those designer plane pics back up!

I thought Dan was paying, like $2 for a lot of vintage stanley planes? No need to stumble into the HF market!

You guys are turning me into the elitist? What gives?

I did not see this one coming. You all must hide the el cheapos in the great pics of your shops.


----------



## Bertha

LOL, Shane, you friggin snob Maybe we should start a "handplanes of boredom" thread, lol. Nothing like a stream of eyecandy to recongize what a true snob you are

How's this:
Stud #1:










Stud #2:










http://www.marcouplanes.co.nz/

It should be plainly (planely) obvious that I have a heterosexual mancrush on Philip Marcou.

Galloot level 10 of 10
Embarrassment level 0 of 10


----------



## racerglen

!
How's this..my Record 043 with orriginal box including the sticker saying that owing to a 1951 act of the British parliament they are not alowed to use nickle for plating. I have no idea whatthey used, but no evaporust or anything goers near it..










And what may be an orriginal cutter/irons box. I have the original three plus some spares.
















!


----------



## Dcase

I was not out to get the HF plane or anything like that… There is a HF store just down the street from where I work and I guess you could say I go there often to check out the sales and pick up some misc supplies/tools. One day I was in there and they had the plane on sale for 8 dollars and I just couldn't help myself. Was fun to see how well I could get a cheap plane to work…

Brandon, I think the Stanley #48 and LN #48 are almost the exact same. The one big difference that I know of is the LN has a single iron in it that has a notch cut in it to create two cutting edges where the Stanley has two separate cutters. The single iron in the LN would make for easier sharpening and iron adjustment but I don't see that as a huge benefit. I wonder if the LN iron would work in the stanley plane or if anyone makes a single iron designed for the Stanley 48.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Brandon - To me, the #148 (to me) is an abomination. Handles that face each other on a hand plane are downright goofy. So your choice of the #48 is absolutely the right one. There, I said it… 

@Al - I really wish there was a saw in my till that needed a handle (I can almost hear the pleading in your voice re: uses for Wormy). But as I think I've mentioned before, that's just not the kind of stuff I do. I wish I did. Really. If I got some, and used it that way, I could then talk about 'Reaching for Al' when the saw came out for a cutting session. The saw would have a name. And that would be cool.

@Shane - Oh, my, how far you have come! I remember way back in September when you were aghast at the slightest hint of tool snobbery / elitism. And now, look at you! We all couldn't be prouder with what you've become…

Thanks so very much for the LOL post above! 

(now, where did I hide that thumbscrew HF smoother???)


----------



## ShaneA

Ahh, that is more like it, you guys were starting to scare me a little!

Dan, I was just giving you crap, I would guess you are the type of guy and plane lover to buy something, just to put it to the test. Just for science and thirst for knowlege. That is what makes you the MAN.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Dan, You're spot on with the single iron difference. That would make initial setup of the LN easier. But once that's behind you…


----------



## Bertha

I'm lol'g about Dan going into Harbor Freight "not looking for anything in particular". Any of y'all ever done that? All of a sudden, a burst of possibilities leap into you mind and you can't leave without it. Virtual Einsteins in the HF aisles we are. LOL. An ugly plane is vastly better than no plane.


----------



## ShaneA

Unfortunately, I do not have the thickness of wallet required to reach full on plane snob status. I could dream about it. But I am more of a value guy. When I look at new plane prices, I am still aghast that people pay that. When I think of planes that cost several hundred dollars, I get a little confused still. Heck, I would not even have my first plane, my WR#5 if I was buying. The sticker on the box, which I kept , is $134. I can do a lot of damage on ebay for that type of cabbage. To me (cheapskate, poor guy) a LN plane is out of the question. If I can find and fix up a bailey #2, or heaven forbid #1 for $100 bucks or less, I will try it out. I figure I could always sell them some day if push came to shove. I like to be in that $20 to $30 range. Low end stuff compared to even a new stanley price.

Plus, I am still in the "bench plane" area of plane sickness, hopefully my case will not escalate to full blown molding and specialty planes. That could be fatal.


----------



## Dcase

Ya, I admit it, I am a frequent HF shopper. Its just so close to my work and I am a sucker for the sales… Your right about walking in not looking for anything in particular. I never go there to get a specific item. I will usually start at the clamp isle and if they have their bar clamps on sale I usually grab a couple. I have had pretty good luck with them. I always end up leaving with a few things that I didn't need but once I saw them on sale I realized that I did need them.

On top of HF being down the street, there is also a Woodcraft store down the street from my office. The HF is about two miles down the street and the Woodcraft is maybe 10 miles down the street. Its probably a GOOD thing the Woodcraft store is the farther of the two. I will go to HF on my lunch hour and I can browse for a bit and still have time to eat and get back to the office. When I go to Woodcraft on my lunch hour I basically only have enough time to get there and back with hardly enough time to browse the store let alone eat lunch… Also, I can browse the whole HF store in 10 min while I spend a good 20 min just in the hand tool section at Woodcraft.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, I usually stay in the same price range as you do… I think I got most of my Stanley Bench planes for less then 40. The only ones that I paid 40+ on were my #2, #4 1/2, #5 1/2, #8 and my #40 which I would consider a bench plane.

There were just a few really nice Trans planes that ended on ebay today. There was a 29, 31 and 32. I bid on all of them but was outbid by a lot. The 32 sold for over 100. I didn't expect it to reach that high. Those long jointer trans planes seem to have pretty good value compared to the smaller trans planes… Ill keep watching for them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have no LN products at all, and the 'major' Veritas items are a single holdfast and bench pup (I love them). The actual range of prices paid for my planes fell mostly in the $60 - $100 range, with exceptions (#2, #4 1/2, #8 and #95 for example). But I'm picky. So no, it's not alot of $ to get a complete (2-8) set of user bench planes when compared to the prices of other things: a $1,500 PC or flat screen TV that lasts for 3 years. Planes are century items, and I think of my planes that way all the time. I'm their steward for now, but not the last to use them…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Al - there is an Ace Hardware near my youngest son's soccer practices, and I was there Tuesday evening for nearly two hours just wallking the aisles. Should have taken a pic of the small, $2.95 ball pein hammer for sale. What a POS. Handle filled about 60% of the head, with literally a steel shim (not a graduated splitter found in real tools) holding it in place. Unbelievable. They did have Jergenson clamps that I almost picked up, but…


----------



## Dcase

When I was buying up the different size bench planes I had the bad luck of every plane that I needed next just so happened to be in high demand at the time I wanted it. I still found good deals but I see a lot of them sell for less now… For example, when I was looking for a #8 I could not find one on ebay for less then 100 dollars. I checked every day and all the 8's I bid on would end up selling for over 100. Even the poor condition ones. I ended up getting my #8 from a local tool collector for 90.00 and I thought it was a heck of a deal…. A few months after I got it I started seeing 8's sell for as low as 60 dollars… Even to this day I have been seeing quite a few of them sell for less then 90.00. So my deal was not such a good deal after all… The #7 was the same way… I was amazed that I got one on ebay for less then 40 because the common ending price was 70+ for a while. Now most of the 7's sell for 40 or less…

I will never understand the reasons behind the sudden changes in values… Thats why I have learned to wait. If something is in demand right now then I just wait it out because I know with my luck the value will drop a week after I get it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've resold two of the four planes I bought on ebay, including a T17 #5 and T16 #7… I have an extra #3 still and I'm keeping the the T13 SW 5 1/4; I knew what I was buying by the time that one came around. The others were towards the front end of my hand tool learning curve.

You're oh-so-right about fluctuating prices. I've seen it on many other 'commodities' on ebay, too. Weird.


----------



## ShaneA

I think I will try to keep an eye out, for some that fly under the radar. Hard to sneek the good ones by. There are a lot of value swings just in the short time I have watched. I tend to try to think of the cost of the old stanley vs the cost of new stanley, WR, LN or Veritas. In that comparison, they are all on the "cheaper" side of the scale. It is amazing how, when the search parameters change, the results change. I need to find a good one, from someone who does not spell or list so well, if you know what I mean? I lost the other day on a lot of 11 planes. Miller Falls and stanley, bunch of 3-5s some with the corrugated soles. The winning bid was $150 with $25 ship. That is about $16 a plane delivered. That seemed like a good value, but I was looking for more of a steal.


----------



## RGtools

The other way is foot traffic, but by the time you factor in gas it might not be as wise to go that route.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, when I think of the time, and 14mpg the F150 gets, I think the ebay is suitable for now. However, I may actually stumble into some places that may sell them now. Be that an antique store or estate?garage sales, both I have never been in before in my life. Who knows I may actually "find one in the wild", I would get an extra kick out of that. Especially, if it is a good find. That way I dont have to compete with all the "collectors" here.


----------



## Dcase

Finding the old tools in the wild is the best and most fun way to do it but your correct when you say once you factor in gas price as well as the time spend searching its sometimes just best to buy from a place like ebay.

I made it to a dozen or so garage sales this summer and I found a few nice tools but I barley had the time to go the sales I did. Seems like you probably have a better chance catching the sales early. Most estate sales start early morning. Working full time makes it very hard to make it to the sales…

I have only been to a few Antique stores and based on the ones I have been to they are very over priced. One store had a vendor with a nice collection of Stanley bench planes and the price tags were marked at least double of what the ebay prices would be. I am sure thats not always the case but thats what I ran into. I have had much better luck at 2nd hand shops like Goodwill, Salvation Army and other local thrift stores.

I also hit up the local flea market a few times this summer. I got some good deals on various tools and supplies there.

The best places to look though would be garage sales and estate sales.. Finding the sales that have tools is the trick… One place to look is Craigslist. Search under garage sales and in the keyword box type tools and it will sort out all the estate/garage sales that have tools listed in description…


----------



## thedude50

i have a couple of nice baileys ready to sell a no3 and a pair of no4s there is one with a low knob and the other is a later model knob i haven spent the rime to date them as they will bring only 5o dollars or so maybe less any way if any one wants them ill post pics if not oh well ill put them in the want ads area tomorrow as usual you guys get first shot at them i am negotiable on price


----------



## Brit

*Racerglen* - I'm confused. I can't see any rust on your Record 043, so what exactly is it that Evaporust won't touch?


----------



## mpwilson

As an ex eBay seller I can attest that eBay is definitely some funny stuff. All it takes is one to sell at a price too far outside standard deviation for sellers to react. It's neat in it's own way, but bloody maddening when you need something on one side of the curve, instead of the other.

But it does make it interesting enough to keep watching. People will get impatient and get shaken out by the price whipping, so "normal people" still have a solid shot at finding good deals ;-)


----------



## Bertha

Before I got a fiance and a fancy house, I had a pretty good job and a robust tool budget. That's when I started collecting Stanleys, built my first electrolysis tank, set up my scary sharp, etc. No one's impressed with how much money some one has (at least I'm not) but I'm a little older now, worked hard, and I could afford some expensive tools if I really wanted them. We all could. But if the Ebay Stanleys still make me as happy as they did the first time I saw them, why mess with a good thing.

In probably the most obvious "entrepreneurial" endeavor outside of a pet rock, Lie Nielsen copied old Stanleys out of fine metals, to fine tolerances, and with glorious finishes. They priced them at what I consider to be a VERY reasonable pricepoint. Their business model may have demanded that price point but let's face it, they could charge a lot more. It's like that old Stanley resurrected (no religious overtones-this is an on-topic thread) into a perfectly functioning high quality tool. I reserve the word "art" for planes quite different than LNs, but that doesn't make a LN any less beatiful or desirable. You can own a miter plane now.

If you don't care for hand tools, then none of this really applies to you. If you dream about hand tools, get a misty feeling when you see Brits new brace, or you stop dead in your tracks when you see a large jointer in a crowded antique mall, then you simply understand.

Planes of "art" come in three varieties to me: 1) the historical, 2) the important historical, and 3) the modern marvels. The actual ownership may be relegated to the privileged and/or determined but the "admiration" doesn't cost you a thing. Is an early Norris a modern Marcou? No. Are they both art? Yes. Are they different kinds of art? Yes. Are they things that keep me up at night? Yes.

But here's my new pathology, I fear. I've never had the means to be a wood hoarder. But now I have a stack of desirable stickered wood in my carport. I used to question you guys with dehumidified extensions to your homes with thousands of boardfeet. I now understand. But I will resist this new affliction tot he best of my ability.


----------



## Brit

Applauding here Al. Well said sir.


----------



## Dcase

Dude- I may be interested in the Low knob #4… Would like to see it and know what you want for it.

Al, my dad was a big wood hoarder. Growing up out basement, garage and outside shed would always be full of wood. He had a bunch of trees cut from his property and milled back when I was a young kid… Its been at least 20 years and I am still using the wood that he had. He gave most of it to me when I started woodworking. There is not much left but it was enough to last over 20 years of projects…

I have a bunch of smaller boards that I wont use just because I like hoarding them. I also have a shed out back thats filled with reclaimed Redwood that I got from an old deck. Beautiful old growth redwood and I just leave it there because I am not sure what to make with it.

Wood hoarding is fun… Don't resist!


----------



## Bertha

^Thank you Brit, my good Sir. I had an evening with your new brace. We did fine things together on a piece of thick mahogony in a small dimly lit coal lit cabin. May the "dream" part endure


----------



## ShaneA

Nice post Al, I have suffered from wood hoarding for some time. Again, I tend to buy on value. If the price is right, I am a buyer. I look it at like planes in this sense, they arent going to go bad like milk, they are not going to get cheaper. So stock up when opportunity presents. While I am often unsure on plane purchases, I consider myself skilled at the lumber hunt. I just wish I had more room, for my real sickness. I love to select and buy wood, it awesome!


----------



## Bertha

I just realized that no one asked me my opinion on the matter, but thank you I think it was a gentle rant, having perused all the ongoing little skirmishes around here that this thread seems to be particularly immune to. I think the reason for this can be distilled into "respect". If you're here, you likely have a respect for tools. We all have our own reasons for respecting tools but I surmise that it has at least something to do with the people who used to or still hold these tools. It's quite natural for this respect to extend to the folks who meet here daily/hourly/mintely


----------



## Brit

Al - Officially this is YOUR forum post, so you don't need to be asked.  I think its about time LJs gave this thread a long service award.


----------



## RGtools

Well put Al. I liked the tiny rant. We have all had them a bit, but the guys on this thread have respect for eachother as well as the tools.

I think what it comes to is we all care about this and think it's important enough to go beyond any other differences to talk about.

Shane, I am with you, The guys at the lumberyard hate me but understand my quest for color.


----------



## donwilwol

Sometimes, when I actually have to work at work, like the last couple of days, I skim this thread. Then I realize I'm a little lost. Its not like a soap opera, you can't miss a few days and still know whats going on. I need to learn to speed read.

Al, my house became fancy when my shop went up beside it. I've always had a love for tools, any kind of tools. I love new, old, you name it. I've built everything from a pencil boxes to condo projects. I've worked underground and far enough in the air that people looked like ants.

This thread is yours, but its got a life of its own. A life that certainly would wain without you though. Your the life of the party. So save me a big enough piece of that wormy chestnut to make some kind of handle.


----------



## donwilwol

did you guys see this


----------



## Brit

My kind of table saw.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, I feel out of the loop here. What rant, mini or otherwise, did Al come out with? I read a heartfelt (and incredibly well-written, BTW) 'reveal' that really spoke to me / hit close to home… What have I missed?

Certainly not many (if any) of the 4,123 posts to this monster…  But clearly there's content here that's escaping me at the moment.


----------



## RGtools

"Rant" was Al's word. I think you hit closer to the mark with "reveal" Smitty.

Either way. I am happy to be a small part of it.


----------



## thedude50

OK Dan ill take photos in the morning and the price for you is35 dollars. i wont touch it if i cleaned it and sharpened it id need to get real close to 50 bucks but you know how to do your own planes so i will let it go for what i have in it ill post the pic here tomorrow thanks for your interest.

I just have gone through the worst eBay experience i have had in 10 years of being on eBay. this seller is a sicko pleas avoid him at all cost his user id is minasotasalesguys this guy went ballistic when i told him the plane he sold me was missing parts and had a broken frog. he mf d me and then when i returned the middle finger salute to him i told him if hr were here id kick his little ass he then spewed more garbage so i gave him bad feedback then he slandered me and i posted a rebuttal and told him he wasn't getting away with this and he would pay the piper on this one which this freak took as a death threat. he wrote me more nasty notes by now i am bored with this freak and he writes my wife on her work email a huge nasty letter my wife is a high-school teacher she is off limits to the freaks of the world i will kill to protect her this guy is now in real danger if he contacts her again it wont be name calling. so i report this freak to the da the police and to eBay they are all going to shut him down. eBay is really upset about this guy they may revoke him for many months or forever stalking is not allowed on eBay they take it serious there so for your own protection avoid this guy he is a real freak .


----------



## BrandonW

Dude, I'm sorry to hear about that bad ebay experience! I hope it all gets worked out. I'd be interested in the #3--what are you asking for it?


----------



## BrandonW

Al, I appreciate your comments. They help to explain why this thread is so fascinating to all of us who regularly follow it.


----------



## racerglen

Andy, the photo of the 043 is mostly one side, there are areas I'd like cleaner and without the red oxide !

And speaking of that..anybody know what happened to the rust surgeon pens ?
Lee Valley used to sell them, a plastic pen with fiberglas brush in the end, you turned the top to advance the brissles..worked great for spot rust . I've tried google without luck.

Al, couldn't agree more .


----------



## Bertha

50, "stalking is not allowed on eBay" 
No, it most certainly is not. 
Seeing as how these transactions ultimately result in at least some kind of address exchange, I would take this kind of garbage pretty seriously. I'm not one who responds very well to threats of any kind. I hope it gets resolved without any more headache.


----------



## dbray45

Al, I have been buying wood until my wife told me I had to stop - no more room. I have become picky and have been watching the prices go up. If you have space and find the opportunity, buy the nicest and prettiest pieces you can find AND put in a nice pile of #2 common pine and oak to practice with.

It doesn't go bad but it does get harder and always watch for bugs, they can turn you select wood to dust so keep them out of outdoor areas like carports.


----------



## Bertha

^uh oh, mine's in the carport right now. I think once I decide on my first project, I'll pull that out and store the rest under my house itself. It'll be absolute hell getting it in an out. No bigger hell than finding a pile of dust, though I talked once about bumping my shop's back out; just a few posts in ground, floors, walls, and maybe a dehumidifier. How long do you think I can keep that wood in the carport? I don't need to be in panic mode, do I?


----------



## Dcase

Al, your wood should be fine for now as long as it you have it stacked nice. If you get a lot of snow where you live you may want to tarp the wood up for the winter to keep it dry.. If the wood is in a carport and stacked on sticks then I doubt bugs will be an issue. I would think the wood would be fine in the carport for years as long as they don't get bugs and like I said I wouldn't be to worried about bugs in the carport.

You can also buy those pre built outbuildings/garden sheds. Those can hold a good amount if stacked in there well.


----------



## RGtools

If your wood is dry it should be ok. Dry and off the ground stops a lot of problems, most bugs that eat wood can't live in those types of conditions.


----------



## BrandonW

It should be fine. Keep in mind though, that this is wormy chestnut we're talking about. If it weren't for those bugs in the beginning, we'd be a lot less interested in it.  (Obviously I recognize that a new infestation of bugs is a serious issue).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've been stacking and stickering an assortment of wood bought via CL early this year… Silly me had dimension lumber filling my shop's rack and had the good stuff elsewhere. Cherry done, hickory done, some oak and lots of walnut to move yet. Sure is nice to have material, for sure.

@dude - sounds like a nightmare. Here's to it ending quickly, without any more angst than what's been felt already…

EDIT: Now that this posted, I see the other discussion re: wood piles. I've seen lots of instances where wood is out in the open, just covered. Is there an early time from initial cut that's acceptable, then it shoudl move in? Or ?


----------



## ShaneA

The little #2 bailey FINALLY came in the mail today. I was worried about this little plane, because the the pictures and description from the Ebay seller, I found a little vague. The tote has been broken all the way thru, then glued back together, the knob is in good shape. But, what worried me was a line in the description that said the plane had an etching of F. Baker in the left side. Of course the plane was shown from the right, so I had no idea what I was in store for.

My first impression, is that the plane is in better shape than I thought it would be. The etching is not that deep or large. I would like to get this plane all cleaned up, rust removed, repainted, refinished and tuned up. I guess I have a couple of questions.

Go figure that I do not have a matching tote and knob laying around for a #2. Where will be a good place to score one on the cheap? I know I cant turn one, or recreate the tote. No lathe, and the tote seems beyond me. I really only need the tote, but I would like them match, if possible.

I also would like to get your thoughts on the name ethced in. My first instinct is to try to sand it out. But I am an idiot what do really know, right? Should I leave it alone? Is there a preferred way to remove it? I will try to post pics this evening when my photograper gets home :0)

I cant wait to get this one cleaned up. It is going to look pretty sharp, I hope. Being a manly man, I hate to describe any object, especially a tool, as cute. But I guess I am comfortable enough at this point to say this is a cute little plane. Of course I have never seen a #1, but now I can guess how cute it must be!


----------



## RGtools

I prefer to keep it outside and cut for a year or so. Your two big issues are rain and light. Cover the top and south side loosly and you solve thes issues. Give the wood lots of air and it will dry evenly. Bring into you shop and let dry for a few more months/years. plan to width and resaw as needed and give one more adjustment period before building furniture.

Takes patience, space, and planning to go this route but working really good air dried wood is well worth it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Shane! The #2 certainly is a cute tool. Also, once tuned, pretty stinkin' useful when addressing tear out on large panels. It gets into places no other bench plane can (besides the #1).


----------



## Dcase

The #2 is a cute plane but I have held a Stanley #1 before and that one is the real cute one. 

The tote and knob are specific for the #2 so they are not easy to find. If the knob is decent then I would just leave the tote alone. I would have to see a picture but those can usually be repaired and look new as long as its not missing chunks of it. If the glue job done before was bad then you can break it and do it over but do a nicer job. I have fixed a number of totes and you can hardly tell they were broke.

Also the #2 is more valuable then most of the other bench planes so my opinion would be to keep it as original as you can. Even if you do make new tote and knob, keep the old ones. I have totes and knobs for the #2 sell on ebay for 40+ each… As I said they are not easy to come by.

The name carved may be able to be sanded out but it could be a ton of work and take you a while. I guess it depends on how deep it is. I am on the fence when it comes to erasing previous owners markings. If it was done nice and looks decent then I would leave it alone. Its part of the tools history. If its sloppy and they did a poor job of etching it in there then I might sand it down, at least enough to fade it.


----------



## RGtools

The conversation of drying wood reminded me of this. I hope this makes some of your fridays a little bit better.






Kyle Kinser: Made In Makanda from Wonjung Bae on Vimeo.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with Dan on everything he wrote. Look at my blog on making a tote. If you get the template from lee valley its not bad.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto what Dan says, re: totes, orginality and etch removal.


----------



## ShaneA

I would not say that the name was etched real well. I am on the fence about it, that is why I asked. My first instinct is to remove it, but I can see the other side.

I would describe the tote glue up, as a hack job. I am such a clueless noobie, but I really dont care about the resale/collector value per se. I got a kick out of cleaning and restoring the 3 others I have completed so far, its amazing to see them all shined up and looking good. I would like to see this #2 shining as well. It will more than likely be my kids problem to deal with some day, if you know what I mean? Plus, I feel from my noobie point of view, that I got a pretty good deal on it, relatively speakiing of course. However, if everyone chimes in with a NO, leave it alone, you idiot, I may reconsider.

Once I get the pictures posted, you may be able to advise better. Thanks again for your valuable input, I appreciate it. I did post in the project area, the #4 I recently cleaned up. Its amazing how neat these things can look all shined up. I never would have thought I would enjoy the rehab process, but I kind of like it.

It looks to me that I am now on the hunt for a #2 tote. Scary!

Dan, I did paint the top sides of the #4, it looked to me as they were originally painted, so I repainted. Do you know if the top sides came painted from the factory, or did I repaint a repaint?


----------



## donwilwol

I need to learn to drive by antique shops. I just bought 3 more #4s and a 5.

Shane, When I first started I wasn't worried about resale value either, but then I was looking at 13 restored #4s. It was time to release them back to the wild. Now resale matters.

Its possible you could walk into a shop and find a better #2 and you'll want to sell the first one. Keep your options open.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, I just looked at the #4 you did… It looks like its a later type Stanley and I really don't know if the top sides were painted or not. I don't think Stanly ever had that part black but its possible… I think yours looks fine painted… I mean it is up to you whether you want that top black or polished metal… It looks like you did a nice job, I wouldn't change it.

Please take some pics of this damaged #2 tote you have and the etching in the side… Maybe we can give you some advice on fixing the tote. You would be surprised how well a broken tote can be fixed so don't go searching for one just yet.

Resale value is not a big issue for me either. However if I can keep the original parts together then I do so. I only replace parts if its a must. I also really like the rosewood totes on the Stanley planes.

Here is a picture of my #2 before and after…. I cleaned it all up, refinished the wood and gave it a good polish… I did not repaint mine but I did consider it for a min.


----------



## ShaneA

Options are great, I have never really sold much of anything. It is like I have a phobia about it. I am just not into getting beat down, and dickering around with strangers.

There are several things I should be trying to sell, but cant bring myself to it, for the PITA factor if nothing else. I really need to sell, space is at a premium and the funds could be re-allocated to betted use. I have a Sears 10" bandsaw, the Rikon "clone" one. used it twice, put it in the basement to gather dust 3 yrs ago. Upgraded to the Rikon 14" delux. (which I have used 3 times  ) I also have a 6" delta joiner. The POS bench top version. Used it about 5 times, and retired it to the dust pile as well. A KTM dirtbike, I bought new 12 yrs, and have not ridden in 8yrs in the dust pile (it is getting in the way of my lumber pile). It is time to liquidate, it is just not my bag. Like I have a phobia or something. If I had a friend just getting into WW I would probably give the first two away!


----------



## ShaneA

Dan, I will post pics tonight. I know it will help you, to help me thanks again.


----------



## Dcase

Don, what kind of prices do you find these planes for at antique shops? The few antique stores I have been to seemed to be way over priced on their tools so I haven't bothered to check anymore.

Also, I ended up trying those tote blueprints from Lee Valley and it worked really well, they were a HUGE help to have… The only thing is when I drilled the hole for the large bolt on the tote the drill bit I used was a cheap POS and it wandered on me so the tote did not line up well… I need better drill bits of that size before I try again.


----------



## donwilwol

I paid $10 a piece for a late Stanley #4 and #5 and $5 each for a trustworthy (don't know what it is yet) and #4 Stanley knock off.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane. What would it cost to ship the band saw. I'll make you matching black walnut knob and tote for the #2 for it. If you think I should throw in a few bucks I can do that to


----------



## Bertha

Hey Shane, if you're wanting original knobs/totes for a #2, that's likely to be a painful process. I bought some totes for my #8 from this guy:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Knobs-for-Almost-Every-Size-Stanley-Plane-Pick-1/170718566239?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=007&category=13874&cmd=ViewItem

and was very pleased with the transaction. Mine aren't rosewood but they are very good replicas. He might be willing to make some rosewood ones for you; I bet it's a common request. I bet a lot of LJs would take you up on an offer to make one for you if you supplied the wood.


----------



## Bertha

Wow, Dan, I'd forgotten how pretty your plane was.


----------



## Dcase

Wow, the prices were a lot higher at the stores I went to… They had a Dunlap #4 size priced at 20.00 and the Stanley planes were all 40+..

I have a Trustworthy plane. I have the #3 size and it was the 2nd or 3rd plane that I ever restored. My Trustworthy looks like it could have been made by Sargent. Its a decent plane. Thinking back I learned a lot about planes restoring that one. It was back when I was still learning what the names of the parts were and how they worked… I'll never sell that one…


----------



## ShaneA

Don, I bet it would cost more than its worth to ship it. If you lived closer, I would just have you come get it. However I am not a shipping expert, but it is heavy.


----------



## Dcase

Al, don't worry if you forget.. I will remember to keep posting pictures to remind you how pretty my planes are.. 

I just recently cleaned and waxed my #2 and moved into my house so that it would be safe from the cold winter in the shop… Its on my fireplace now..


----------



## ShaneA

Al, I sent an email to that seller, thanks for the link. I will start my homework on this, so I know all my options.


----------



## Bertha

No sweat, both of you Dan, I bet that #2's even physically warm. I need to start shopping for woodburning stoves for real now.


----------



## Dcase

Its still just room temp.. I have not fired up the woodstove yet but I will be soon…

I just moved my sharpening stuff into the house for the winter… As cold as my shop gets its no fun standing there spending sometimes hours sharpening tools…

I hate winter… I need heat in my shop but I have to insulate the ceiling first… Why did I have to put it off all summer when it was supposed to be my very first project after last winter….


----------



## ShaneA

The ebay seller contacted me back quickly, he has knobs in walnut and rosewood that will fit the #2, but has been so busy, "he is not jigged up" for the #2 tote. So, of course, I pressed the issue, and asked when would he be!

Edit: tote is not available from this source for a least one month.


----------



## Dcase

The 5 1/2 plane that I got was one I bought off ebay. It was not until I took the tote off that I realized it was a replacement made from Walnut… The tote was made so well and matched in color so it was not even noticed by me that it was a replacement… The walnut I have worked with has always been really dark, but there must be a lighter brown walnut out there that I don't know of.


----------



## Bertha

Ah, what's a month if he's willing to do it. I'm glad to hear that he's still churning them out. I made totes as my "rite of passage" if there is really such a thing but to be honest, I'd just as soon buy them. If you can manage to be "that guy", the guy who makes excellent rosewood Stanley totes, that's got to be worth a decent chunk of change.

This reminds me that I think I'll order a #4 tote from him. The Wenge one I made for mine isn't looking nearly as cool as I thought it did many years ago


----------



## ShaneA

I was really impressed how fast he/she responded. Both times! Rosewood is available.


----------



## Bertha

Hey, maybe y'all can help me remember. There was a seller of high quality knife kits that I simply can't recall. I remember posting in a thread about this supplier but I can't find it. Do any of y'all know of a high quality knife kit supplier? I'm primarily interested in kitchen knives (Chef, Santuko, paring, etc.). Any help appreciated.


----------



## ShaneA

Alright fellas, here it is. Let me know your thoughts, the good, the bad, and the ugly…I have a lot more pics availabe if you guys need them. In some the etching looks deepen than it others. The tote break glue job, is what it is. It was not a smooth break, and is missing some of it, if that makes sense. Thanks for any/all suggestions.


----------



## Bertha

I'm jealous. very. It's a lovely plane.


----------



## ShaneA

Al, thanks. Where do you stand on the etching? Remove or leave alone? I lean to the removal. But I want to hear from the think tank, if you will?


----------



## Bertha

I think you'll probably hear it split about evenly. I don't think there's a wrong answer. If the etching were superficial and it were my plane, I'll go on the record favoring removing it. I don't know if it's bad karma to remove a user's mark but I'd risk it. It's a wonderful decision to have to make


----------



## Bertha

Mini-gloat: just stumbled across a LONG 3/8" Butcher pigsticker with a fleabay buynow of $20. Pics when it arrives.


----------



## BrandonW

Congrats on the #2, Shane. I'm a bit jealous, but in a good way of course. I also favor removing the etching, especially since it doesn't look like you'd have to remove a lot of material.


----------



## donwilwol

Its hard to tell in the photo, but the etching looks pretty deep. I'd leave it if your going to remove to much material.

As for the handle, here is what I would do. My first attempt would be to save it. If the current glue job is solid, sand it. I'd grab both ends and give it a twist. If it holds, sand it and see what it looks like. If it breaks, re-glue it and go through the same processes. If it doesn't work out, then look to replace it, but you can probably save it. I personally don't mind a few superficial flaws in my planes. They tell a story.

Al, we're lucky to be on this sit with such good friends. I've got several nice packages as well. Bob sent me a #45 which I still haven't found blades for, jusfine sent me a couple very nice saw handles, and btks has sent me a nice chunk of walnut burl for plane handles. I also bought my tablesaw and jointer from thiel, who gave me a very nice deal, and I bought a MF #85 from Tom. Thanks to all.

Back to the number 2. I figured I'd show how wonderful mine looks. Talk about a minor flaw.


----------



## Bertha

I've never seen someone use a #2 on a shooting board, Don I'd guard those genuinely gorgeous knob/tote closely for a month or so


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I was thinking that. I paid $28 for that. I could get the ROI from Shane right now . 

Sorry Shane - not for sale. Want to sell your base?


----------



## racerglen

Shane this is the first plane I ever bought, an early #6, no frog adjustment screw.
It came with red varathane tote and knob, deep blue body and etched into the right cheek "1910" that stays, but I could have done without the initials deeply centre punched in the left cheek..









HHmmm..dosen't show that well..









Still trying to figure out the new camera…










(and how to get my pics in order rather then every one trying to be at the top even when I've definately put the point, cursor, at the bottom..)
Oh well..
Heritage and history mean more than collectability to me, ..


----------



## Bertha

Glen, posting pics is a frustrating experience at times with this interface. I've aborted long posts over it before. Your plane is a really nice #6 in exactly the condition I prefer. Real life patina, knob shining from use. Real nice plane.


----------



## ShaneA

Don, what minor flaw? I did not notice anything beyond the tote/knob. Better lock her up, for at least a month! Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Guys - Y'all might be interested in hearing there's a LJ in another post claiming dimensions of workbenches are total BS, that a bench is a trophy ("as it should be") but nothing more… Was I wrong to agree with him?

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/31314#reply-338967

OP is looking for dimension suggestions as he's headed down the bench build path.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Shane - that is a very nice #2. I agree re: the tote in giving "save" a try first…. The etch is something that is worth a try to remove but if it proves quite deep, abort. No harm in trying, I guess. Patina is welcomed on my tools; it really boils down to preference, I guess.


----------



## ShaneA

smitty, are you saying I should scrap my patent aplication for a 45" tall bench? I was thinking of retiring based on the income from that? Better start to think about plan B.


----------



## RGtools

Smitty. Said person tends to leave the most vague comments without ever explaining them in a pitiful attempt to affect wisdom. I don't mean to get aggressive about that but much of the criticism I see from him has no explained basis and therefore is not helpful or constructive to the site.

The will be the end of my tirade as I want to keep this particular forum positive.


----------



## racerglen

I'm positive I should be able to get a better picture of my Sargent 15-C's broken frog and the holey smuck, look at that very solid base and wonderful machining.
Delete flash, I get this..Use flash and it's flared..anyway..Sargent had a magnificent system, three screws to hold froggie down, very solid mounting on the frog adjustment screw.
It's useable at this level, but kinda like a wooden plane with wedge..tap tap tap with a wee hammer..










GREAT..
I can't even see the pic ….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@shane - My patent for a 12" raised floor will go great w/ your 45"-high benchtop.. 

@RG - a troll… I should have guessed. And I fell for it. I'll remember 'it' and not feed it again, thanks.


----------



## mpwilson

Just got my first eBay Stanley #5. There's a little bit of cosmetic grade rust (evaporust will make quick work of THAT) but it's otherwise in what is (near as I can tell) perfect shape. It was used, but not roughly. The tote and knob are there and just fine (though the tote is a bit small for my mitts.)

It just started snowing here in bumblebluster NY, so I think I'm going to retire to the shop, start taking this beauty apart and spend the evening with a crock pot of beef stew, whip up some hot chocolate, and noodle with this plane.

$20.


----------



## donwilwol

don't forget the before and after pic's. No pic's it didn't happen.

You've got a pretty good plan. I bought a similar plane yesterday at a local shop. $10, but the tote needs some work. The #4 is in the evapo rust.

Snows started here as well. winter has begun!!


----------



## BrandonW

Congrats on your first plane, Madwill. I, too, have been using evaporust for my planes, but it has been a bit of a hassle for large tools. One nice thing about evaporust is that you can use it over and over again until it turns black like oil. Yet I've been wanting to try to using electrolysis instead. Has anyone used both methods and can compare how well they work? Which one seems to be more effective?


----------



## mpwilson

Heh. Thanks. Yeah I've made that mistake one too many times (re: no before pics.) I'll wait until I've at least de-rusted it and bolted it all back together before posting them. Once it's mechanically together I'll have to read up on what to actually DO other than de-rust.

Now I didn't know you could reuse evaporust. That's excellent. fortunately you've caught me before even opening my first quart bottle.


----------



## mpwilson

phew, ok. All "bits and bobs" are in evaporust, the base is covered in naval jelly. Interested to see what happens.

It came apart like a dream. Not a flaw on it. It is inscribed on either side, but I can't quite make out what it says yet.


----------



## Bertha

Got some of those cutoffs reduced to usable pieces. Moisture meter reads 11.7%. 
.
.








.
.

Check out the girth on this slab of cherry I got as a "you want this?" with my wormy chestnut.
.
.









.
.

Also powerplaned some walnut bonus boards
.
.









.
.

but that's not what we're here for. I got to handplane my first wormy chestnut board today.
.
.









.
.

I went with the #4 and there's something about planing old dry wood. Felt so good.
.
.


----------



## racerglen

Al…

YOU SUCK !

That's like getting a #1 for 5 bucks…...

;-)

Envy kick in…
But wow sharsies..?
NICE..!


----------



## thedude50

my 2 cents worth nice number 2 shane it will be fine i dont subscribe to the repair a tote bunch once its broke it looks like crap i either make or have mike wischmann make me a tote and a knob to match I dont have a no 2 tote here i looked for an hour through the piles of planes that are here i will be out in the shop this evening and will be pleased to say i fell better today to do it

My Lawyer called and the two partys have reached an agreement of 20 k for my fall at work if i had been in the mall id be rich at work i get i check worth 2 months pay sad day here but the money will go to finishing the shop so i can work on and sell projects that with the ssd check each month is my new income i am thinking i will take the clnc coarse in vegas and have my certificate to work with the lawyers on malpractice cases its a desk kind of job and the pay is good at over a hundered and hour i only have to work 3 or 4 hours a day and that works for me more than that and i cant sit up or stand for more than that so i will be pleased my shop calls and it is almost done i need a storage shed to empty it out and will do that soon as i can i have a few thousand in planes and will try to sell them off to pay for the shed and heating in the shop i was thinking of an electric floor heater in the shop do any of you know if this can work in a three car shop my wife wants the shop going too as she has demanded more income and me out of bed on daily basis I dont blame her i get down in a lot of pain and can barely move its going to be tough but the shop is going to get done and it will have everything a woodworker needs to work from home .

on the topic of evaporust how is it compared to electrolisis and i know naval jelly is marginal and will stick to the dip tank at the rediator shop for stripping my planes i was also thinking of a blaster to remove rust etc and buying all the bad planes i can find to restore them i need to get more than 2 done each week though

flat soles I want a grinder to flatten soles and to widen the mouth on planes how much will this machine cost any ideas i want to be able to machine my soles flat faster than on my sheet of glass and emory paper when i do that i feel like a prisoner trying to file through a bar of steel i am not intending to be a hobbiest plane restorer i plan on this being a serious business and if i can do soles for others that are perfict i know i can sell it as a service for 20 bucks a plane thats only 10 more the the cost of emory paper to do a plane

i think i will also do a sharpining service on plane irons etc i know that i can do a great job on a iron and can sell the replacement irons as well i hope i can make a go of the business i will need an few employees and a bunch of customers heheheh

sorry if i am rambling the pain meds are effecting me today


----------



## ShaneA

That is a serious cherry chunk. That board has a project or two in it. Not bad looking walnut either. Did you ever decide on a first chestnut project?


----------



## donwilwol

walnut bonus boards!! I agree with Glenn. You suck!


----------



## Bertha

No Sweat, Dude50, I enjoy reading posts like yours; it gives me an idea what you're up to and where you're coming from I think a lot of people might want a spare iron/chipbreaker if you go into business.

Shane, that cherry is a monster. I jointed and planed two surfaces to check it out. It was an awkward mule on the jointer, one of those things you start wearing a jacket and end wearing a wet t-shirt. Walnut's my favorite wood; these are about 3/4 and 1/2 inch thick after planing. They were in pretty rough shape. I haven't decided about the first project with the chestnut yet. I think I'll probably do one major period piece with most of it. Maybe a secretary. I need enough walnut for a dining room table top and still need to make my matching cherry nightstand.


----------



## ShaneA

Nothing beats the throw in lumber, I almost always get one stick from my local guy. Usually about 3 to 5 bf of something that catches my eye on the way out the door. Nothing like the throw ins. I got a chunck of white oak from him one time, not quite as thick as that cherry looks. It was heavy and a bear to work with, but the price was right. I almost didnt even take it because of the shear size and mass of it. One thing about being one person in a small shop, lumber can become tough to deal with in large planks like that. Weight, thickness, length all conspire against you. Jointing a board like that is a like wrestling a bear. I imagine your powermatic has a lot longer bed than my ridgid jointer, making it a little more manageable. It is amazing how much this stuff weighs. I think most people are familiar with construction grade lumber weight, but that is not in the same ballpark or league as hardwood.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree, walnut is probably my favorite as well. I made 2 new plane knobs out of walnut today intended for my second 5 1/4, only tom find its different than my first on and both are to short. Oh well, I need the lathe practice (i discovered my tools need sharpening for walnut) and I now have 2 extra knobs. I made 2 because the piece I was turning was just long enough for 2.

Dude, the difference between blasting and evaporust? I use evaporust in hopes of saving the japanning. If your doing a lot, its kind of pricey. If I know there's no hope, its straight to the sand blaster. I bought a cheapo from Amazon (less than $30). Its not bad. I'd like a better one, but it works well enough that It'll do.


----------



## donwilwol

I was just thinking Al, when I was making rifle stocks, I would have drove to Virginia to buy that piece of cherry from you. A couple nice stocks in there.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, that sucker's at least 40 pounds; I'm really not sure what I'll do with it but that's easy enough to figure out. I always have a hard time breaking down a big slab like that; feels like I'm doing something dastardly. It might end up being the leg vise of my bench build.


----------



## donwilwol

that will make one *FINE* leg vise.


----------



## Bertha

Don, I hadn't considered stocks. It's big enough for a solid body guitar too. I feel guilty using wood sometimes, it's a bad habit of mine; like a chunk of cherry wouldn't be proud to be a guy's leg vise


----------



## ShaneA

The cherry says….legs and table to me. You should be able to pull out four substantial, unlaminated legs out of that bad boy. Plus all of that wood is useful, even the small cut offs, I find cherry to be my 3rd favorite wood to cook with on the smoker. Its right behind pecan, and apple, and just in front of oak and hickory. Good stuff. We love some BBQ here in KC!!!


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a piece of black walnut 2 1/2×10 x 11. I actually cut a piece off it to make a few plane handles and such, but man its hard to actually cut it. Now that I know what it looks like, it'll be even harder.


----------



## thedude50

so shana where did you get the no2? i just got a pair of 602s one i will keep the other one i am selling mike is making me another set of tote and knob for the 602 603 and already for the 604 out of cocolbolla did i spell that right . they are my favorite wood i am trying to find another supplier for my wood my buddy al is a bit pricy these days and i love the guy but money maters i need as much wood as i can get for the best price i think i should move back east you all have better wood than we do. I am always thinking we should plant groves of trees for woodworkers only the price is right for small trees and we should preserve our art for future generations. by planting trees meant only for fine woodworking

I may be able to send you a no 2 tote that has a crack for free its a fixable tote clean break a little gorilla glue and your as good as new i just dont think the value is there for saving totes i like a new one well made wither i make it or if mike makes it no matter as long as it is made right it has to feel good its like so important to me that it feel good in my hand its like playing a fine custom made guitar its all about the feel

AL i DONT HAVE A LES PAUL MADE OF CHERRY I WONDER HOW THE TONE IS ON CHERRY

I would love a new guitar cherry humm you want to send me that block of cherry AL

i have 20 electric guitars and need to dust them off and play them my bisceglia is a 10k guitar i had it signed by dave meniketti and he pladed it at his first show at the filmore west i have a video of him playing it and an audio of it too i can use another ax a nice cherry lespaul hehehhee


----------



## ShaneA

I got the #2 from ebay. I will try to clean up the tote to get by, but I will be looking to get new set eventually.


----------



## thedude50

say i am sitting here and really want your input on heating my shop i know i am off topic a bit but i keep my planes in the shop and don't want them to turn to rust piles. so i need to heat the garage i am going to insulate the doors the rest is done already as the shop is finished and sheet-rocked in. I was thinking of some kind of in the floor heating as it is efficient or could use a wood-stove but will have to buy wood to keep it in firewood all the time and that will take up a lot of floor space. i am thinking a electric grid on the floor and then maybe a plywood floor on top of that for me to stand on even strand board wont be bad i like plywood more though and if the heat will work only when i am in the shop the shop stays warm now as we hardly ever freeze here no snow ever well in 1998 and 1969 but that was only for a day and with global warming no snow snicker I want to have it warm enough for glue to dry and finish to dry any experts on this here.


----------



## donwilwol

dude, did you see this thread that went around a short time ago? I'm in the same boat. I bought a kerosene heater on Friday, thinking it would be good for a while. Low and behold, its some new model that takes "special" kerosene. It will burn with regular stuff, just not very well, so I've already sooted it up, can't take it back and don't like it.

I'm not looking to heat all the time, just when I'm in there. I have a woodstove in the shop, but don't have it piped yet. I used to get my wood for free, but now that I have to pay for it, I'm wondering if its worth the bother. I may look for a used fuel oil unit.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, that 2 looks nice.. That tote looks very fixable. Clean the broken area very well and if it fits together with no gaps then glue it. To clamp it while the glue drys just screw the tote back onto the plane. Thats how I fix all of mine, has worked fine every time.

If you want to remove the etching on the side start with some 80grit sand paper on a sanding block and start sanding the heck out of it… If its not that deep you should be able to get most of it out with the 80 grit… Start with 80 then move to 120 then 180 then 220 then keep going higher grits until your happy… If its really deep you may not be able to get it all out but doing this will sure fade it so its not as noticeable..


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks Dan, the break isnt super clean. It has some chips missing. However I will try to "fix" just to try to learn. Dude said he would send me one with a clean break. Thanks for the clamping idea. Was wondering a good way to do it.


----------



## Bertha

sI spent the morning switching out the guts between fluorescent light fixtures b/c 1) ballasts cost more than new fixtures (?) and 2) I didn't want to fuss with redrilling the fixtures for mounting into existing holes. That's my minirant for the morning. Got a bit more offcuts reduced, going to repair a suet basket now that the birds are hungry, and what the heck-make my dog a stick/bone to chew on.

ShaneA, I agree with Dan; definitely try to fix the tote you have if you've got the initiative. Once you've got it glued and you're starting to sand and reshape it, save the sanding dust. You can mix it with glue to fill any gaps you might need to. I repaired an old Disston saw handle that was just falling apart in your hands. I had dowels running through it, toothpicks, sanding dust, you name it. It was a ridiculous amount of work; I could have made 10 new ones in the same time; but I don't regret doing it for the experience.

Maybe I should chalk up my fluorescent light guts swap up to experience, too, right?


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, here are some clamping ideas as well.

And Mads has an even better one.


----------



## Bertha

Did a bit of planing today. I'm determined to either use or give away every little bit of this wormy chestnut I bought. I decided to give my birds a treat with a new suet basket. Last year's got pulled down by a deer, I'm guessing; something big enough to pull out the staples on my Chinese WalMart unit.

This year, though, wormy chestnut for the birds.
That's the old one on the left; new one on the right. 









I'll freehand the chamfer without a backer using the 65.









Little TitebondIII and pin that joker on. Ain't rustic projects fun?









Load it up with a fatty suet block and put it in the tree.









Off-topic: here's my favorite fish-shaped push stick in ambrosia:


----------



## Bertha

What could be a very nice wooden reed molder sold by a collector…
http://www.ebay.com/itm/W-Greenslade-Triple-Reed-Molding-Plane-Fully-Boxed-/250798789847?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a64c5d4d7#ht_944wt_698
...without a picture of the mouth. Nice plane, though.


----------



## thedude50

al is that powermatic jointer a 54a or is it an 8 inch i don't know the model of the 8 inch i just got a new to me 54a for only 800 bucks it has only been used to make one project the guy made a kayak. and then sold it to dusty who was going to start a door business and he didn't open the door business because the housing marked crashed. here it is very bad i dont think its going to recover for some time if ever. so I was going to buy one of the 6 in long bed jointers dusty had and then at the last minute he sayn i do have a 54a powermatic and i was like ya ill take it its a great tool. I want to convert it to a 54h but have a hard time justifying its cost in my head when the reviews say the regular knives do a better job on finish quality it has the auto set knives i have not changed the knives yet as they are perfectly fine right now. I am getting very anxious to start my shop projects but alas first i need to put up the shed to house the things i don't want in the shop. i am limited to 12×10 shed i have picked one i like at home depot and will copy it i am not getting suckered into buying a kit although it would be faster. I will have my son draw up the plans in cad and he is good with that program i was thinking of using sketch up but i don't know how to use it yet. i will make this baby to be knocked down with a few bolts i think so if we move it goes with me i left the last shed behind and a work bench too i regret that even though its a cheep copy.

I am working on my to do list and it is a long one ill post it later on but for now the first thing is to get the shed built before it starts raining and i want to finish landscaping the back yard i have to plant a few more trees as i love fruit trees and have three now an orange a lime and a plumb. I need a grapefruit it wont yeild fruit for 4 years but then it will do fine i hate pulling off the fruit and wasting it.

I am sending shaneA a nice tote off my 602 it has a clean break and he can fix it it still has the Stanley decal on the side i don't like repaired totes so he is going to give fixing it a go it is a easy fix imho.

i have a thread called drill of your dreams i was talking power drill then noticed Bertha has a thread of the same name hes a smart one that Al. any way in the thread i am looking for advise on a drill press and i have posted the two models i feel my search is down to. i have doubled my budget on the drill press and think either one would make me happy but i value your opinions and like your input. please add your 4 cents worth as 2 cent s isnt what it used to be.

Isnt one of you guys into Keene Kutters? I scored a nice little plane in a dissembled condition it has a metal frame and a wooden block that says Keene Kutter on it. its really cool looking it is missing 2 screws and a lever cap the blade has been sharpened to many times and it wore through at the slot. it looks like a no4iron will fit it and i have a plane lever cap for a 4 as well and would like this to go to the guy that collects keene kutters. as i only colect bedrocks and other types of high end planes myself. this thing looks pretty old but i don't know the kk history so who ever it is that is the kk guy AL tell me who it is ill get this plane to him as i got the lot for the frog of a 603 that is rusty but works well


----------



## donwilwol

I believe Dan was designated as the official keen cutter guy.

I bought the Ridgid 15501 drill press at home depot. Great tool, great price.


----------



## Bertha

Added a few tools to the plane till.


----------



## saddletramp

If anyone is still interested in a set of cutters for a 45, there is one curently on ebay, only about 5 hours left on the auction.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1910-Stanley-45-Plane-Blades-Cutter-Set-Wood-Box-/110757997944?_trksid=p4340.m1374&_trkparms=algo%3DPI.WATCH%26its%3DC%252BS%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D15%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D3848551846094828273


----------



## SamuelP

Bertha - Do you have any more pics of that plane till? I like the size and versatility of it.


----------



## Bertha

Sure Sam! It's built out of cheap pine, so I can modify it as I choose.
I blogged about the build here:
http://lumberjocks.com/Bertha/blog/24419

I've about maxed out the right door and I still need to build cubbies for the block planes. 
Ignore the mess, as I've been playing in there


----------



## SamuelP

Fantastic. I cannot wait to get my pile of tools in some type of order. I have two pallets at work waiting for me, and this is great inspiration.


----------



## Bertha

Made this little chisel handle today for a bent Dr.Barton tang. Wood is wormy chestnut; ferrule is a piece of copper pipe from Lowes. I haven't bufffed the metal or restored the chisel yet. I was just anxious to see how the chestnut turns. It's a joy to turn, reminds me of olivewood. Sanded to 400 only, 1lb amber shellac, and wax.


----------



## BrandonW

That is a sweet handle! The chestnut looks fabulous! I like the idea of using copper pipe-I have some left over from a plumbing job that I was planning on purposing for this.


----------



## Dcase

Dude, I would be the Keen Kutter guy you speak of… If you want to send it my way thats cool. I need to grow my KK collection if I am going to be a KK guy.. lol


----------



## thedude50

ok dan just pm me with your address. it will need a set of screws to finish it, i added a plane lever cap and a usable iron its a really cool tool that deserves to be restored if just for display. i have other wood planes but this one is a special deal the label is readable and looks good i little shellack or a coat of poly and she will be good to go she is all yours i hope to see a photo of her when your done cleaning her up i hpe you like it

I just got my first lie nielson plane a 1995 number 4 in bronze no one bid against me i got it for 325 and freight it has never been used i may or may not use it but likely i will use it i am a user not a shower it is kind of odd to use it after it sat for almost 20 years in a box

I have to go to the post office monday so if you get me your address i will get your new kk off Dan i found the missing charger to my camera and will take the photos of the low knob no4 and i have another low knob bedrock i just got


----------



## dbray45

Just revamped my shop photos, added a new till for my planes and saws and changed the old.









Gives me a little room for expansion


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Brandon! That copper was a lot harder to cut than I remember. My "plumbing" bin was on the top shelf and I was too lazy to wrestle it down for the pipe cutter, so I just hacked the pipe. I guess I just didn't remember copper being that tough. I bought about 100 LV brass ferrules a few years back on a whim. After seeing one that Mads had, I vastly prefer the copper look (at least for now).

On the flip side of that handle, there are two perforating worm holes. If I had dowels small enough, I could have filled them with contrasting wood. Now that would be cool.


----------



## racerglen

Al..
Bamboo BBQ skewers..great mini dowels..
and the point makes sure you can get into tiny spaces


----------



## dbray45

Al, that handle is really nice - good job.


----------



## RGtools

I don't show up for a day and look at what happens. Took most of my coffee to get through these.

Everybody seems to have had a very productive weekend, I got a door hung and trimmed out. Ever have one of those days where everything you do feels harder than it should be? That was yesterday.

David and Al the cabinets look great.

Shane repair the handle. I Really don't think you will damage the value based on the current condition.

Dude. Shop heating is one of my challenges too. I want hardwood floors, and insulation for Christmas.


----------



## dbray45

RG, seems I have a lot of those kinds of days. Funny how you always remember the bad ones and forget the good ones.

I have been drawing a new chest for the kitchen, the hutch still has many issues to draw, on a new CADD software and I keep missing stupid details. Tonight I have to redraw it again - crap.

And thanks -


----------



## RGtools

I preface this with I have hung a few doors in my life. It should be old hat…I put the hinges on the door backward.

Fortunately I was able to make the mistake look intentional rather than repair it. I guess you are never to good not to give yourself a "learning opportunity."


----------



## Bertha

RG, I have a funny story about wood floors in the shop. Before the moving guys arrived at my new house/shop, I had a couple of days to handle my shop floor. I knew that we were going to have the floors replaced in the main house, so I wanted to get the shop floor ready to store most of our belongings until the floors were done. I spent those days putting down an epoxy floor with the plan to put down wood over it. By the time the floors were done in the main house, I had my shop insulated, sheathed, and filled with tools. I have enough wood left over from the main house to do the shop but the thought of emptying it again has been just too painful.

I still need to decide what to do with my wormy chestnut. For those of you that have requested offcuts, they should go out today or tomorrow (I didn't have any priority boxes). I'm thinking about one grand period piece but I can't shake the idea of a workbench. After dimensioning the wood, I'm not going to have as much as I thought. I want to do something magnificent with it and I'm determined not to let any of it go to waste.

Speaking of which, during the salvaging of offcuts, I've got some small strips of very thin wood (1/16 to 1/4 thick at most). Some the size of business cards, some 12 inches long or so. If anyone wants these, let me know. I know there's a good use for them but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## dbray45

Al, if you are thinking of making a desk or something, these pieces can be very useful as cubbyhole sides or drawer sides. If the grain lines up, they can be drawer fronts.


----------



## dbray45

How about a jewelry box, you can easily use small pieces for that


----------



## donwilwol

small pieces about the size of business cards?


----------



## BrandonW

Just posted the new cutter box for my Stanley 45. Here's a pic:










There are more photos of it on the project page. Al, perhaps you can use those thin 1/4 pieces for some small boxes to hold plane parts--they'd match your workbench if you go down that road. ;-)


----------



## Bertha

Don, Genius! Brandon, that box is incredibly handsome. God, I love that wood.


----------



## ShaneA

David, I like you tool storage area. Going to have to come up with some sort of system myself.

I have working to get the broken tote looking better. A good sanding really helped a lot. It doesnt look too bad. Less noticeable now. The dude is sending me one with a clean break, so I will see which one I can get to a happier place. The etching is going to stay. Sanded it down some, cleaned it up. Looks a whole lot cleaner. So progress is being made. May post some pics tonight. Thanks again for all the input. I cant wait to put her back together, all shined up.

The one thing I can say about cleaning these things, is that it hard on my hands.


----------



## RGtools

Brandon. Great job on the box. I love the stepped hinge.

Al, that is so funny. My shop is full so getting the floors and isulation done is going to be a joke. I want my tool chest done before that happens just to make sure my babies are safe.

Shane. It can be hard on you hands. Green jewelers tape (or high friction tape) sold in most tool catologues is your friend as far as preventing blisters and burns from abrasion.


----------



## Bertha

LOL, RG. Brandon, that's why I prefer electrolysis. Even if it's not the most effective, it's the easiest on the hands. I typically 1) electrolyze for several days (too long, I'm told), 2) dry off, 3) hit with a spritz of PB blaster, 4) let sit until I'm good and ready, 5) hit with brass wheel in corded drill/brass wheel in Dremel/buffing pad in corded drill (keeps my hand out of the way). Only then do I start oiling, rubbing, etc. I used to use the manual approach and it just tore my hands literally apart. I'll still get zapped with the wire brush on occasion, or touch something hot, but it's better than it used to be


----------



## jusfine

Al, if you have a 1" x 1" x 12" scrap piece (or larger, that is the finished size I use), I would really like to try that chestnut in my inlay patterns for a unique look… could send you a couple slices if you like. Or a plane…


----------



## Bertha

JustFine, I can easily find a 1×1 scrap. I'd been making most 2×2 but I'll see what kind of length I can eke out at a smaller diameter. Give me some time to get some priority boxes and see what I can find in the shop, then shoot me a PM with your address. Don't worry about a charge; the company here on this site more than pays me for the effort.


----------



## jusfine

Thanks, 2×2 is even better, don't go to extra work to find smaller just for me . 
**

Will send you my info, and will appreciate whatever you can spare, 2×2, 2×10, 4×4, you know…


----------



## Bertha

LoL, the hardest part is keeping track of who is who IRL around here. Without those little avatars, I'm screwed; I'm terrible with names and faces; but avatars and projects, I can remember. For example horseface=shoulder plane; Little shirtless kid=Keen Kutter; guy with saw=saw. See, I can do this!


----------



## BrandonW

I'm sure there are good suggestions somewhere, but Al, or anyone else, what should I look for in a battery charger? Are there any cheap ones at, say, Harbor Freight that would do the job well? I'm at the point where I either need to invest in electrolysis or in more Evaporust.


----------



## DaddyZ

Small Dogface = creater of this great thread !!! LOL 

Brandon W - When I was checking into electrolysis, some people even used the cell phone chargers, or Little black boxes you plug into the wall for games etc. so a cheap one should work, i heard you want to keep it @ approx 2 amps. just what i found out, IMHO.


----------



## Bertha

I bought mine at WalMart for like $20 almost 10 years ago. Many guys are using computer power supplies to power theirs. I'd just hit up Walmart for one on the cheap. I always plug mine into a GFCI outlet but I'm not sure there's any real reason to. Water and electricity still make me nervous together. I made an electrolysis blog around here somewhere. A bunch of guys talked about what they were using. Might be more helpful. Good luck! Al.


----------



## ShaneA

That is the only known walnut/bomb sniffing dog face on this site.


----------



## jusfine

but, Al, I am *SO MUCH MORE *than just a shoulder plane…


----------



## Dcase

Little shirtless kid.. hahaha… I showed my son that he was my picture and he got all shy cuz he didn't have a shirt on… I changed my pic once before.. Maybe I will do again sometime… My pic is my 7 year old planing a board with my Stanley #2.


----------



## dbray45

Shane - thanks, my tool system has benn in the works for several years and will be done about the time I either kick off or sell everything. Until then, my storage and tools are in a state of change.


----------



## saddletramp

Al, I think that this is the blog you are refering to: http://lumberjocks.com/Bertha/blog/23687

I have it bookmarked as I am going to have to try that one of these days.


----------



## Dcase

Don, you should make some of these to go with your business card holders…


















This guys business cards are made from real wood veneer… I thought it was a neat idea.


----------



## Bertha

That's it! Thanks Saddle! Just skip the part about me busting the frog on that No8, lol.


----------



## Dcase

I have been working on another workbench for my shop. This bench is lower and smaller then my other two and I plan on using it as more of an assembly bench or in other words, a bench to use when my other ones are cluttered with wood n tools…

I flattened the top by hand and then put a coat of shellac on the top. After I put the finish on there were a few spots that jumped out at me and there was a slight hump that I somehow missed before I put the finish on… So I planed the hump out using my Stanley #29… I figured it was a good chance to break that plane in not to mention its a lot lighter weight then my 7 and 8…. I really like this plane and I think I will be using a lot more often now.


----------



## RGtools

Guy with saw here.

Al. I am so glad somone else gets messed up when they change the avatars. I have been meaning to update mine for a while but I can't do it because it takes me a month to put 2 and 2 together when one of my friends changes theirs.

Dan that looks like it's getting the job done. Wooden soles run so welll. I would love to find a stanley that has the rosewood infilled sole…that has to run sweet. I could onlyy imagin LNs bronz version in a 4 with rosewood infill.


----------



## Bertha

Let that be a lesson to anyone that doesn't believe in transitionals. Check out the shavings coming out of that badboy.

RG, there's something about oily rosewood against wood. I jointed the rosewood fence on my 45 to give it a nice slick surface. Zero resistance.


----------



## RGtools

When I build my rabbet plane I will be using rosewood for the sole and fence. I look forward to that smooth feeling as the shavings get thrown onto my bench.

Boxwood feels pretty good to if it's not beat to heck from love.


----------



## Brit

*Al *- Guy with bald head=that foreign fella.


----------



## DaddyZ

Guys (ok and gals) Check out Woodcraft Clearance Online, I just ordered 20 Woodclamps all approx $5.00 Ea
They had (5) Sizes, now down to (4)
http://www.woodcraft.com/Search2/Search.aspx?query=&specialtyitems=Closeout&orderby=sales%20rank(int)&sortorder=ascending&proddimproductgroup=Clamps


----------



## Bertha

LOL Andy, I was going to go with bald guy=bit brace but I was worried you werent' completely bald and I'd offend you You know how some guys covet those little thin tufts on the sides


----------



## Brit

Rest assured Al, I will NEVER get offended by anything anyone posts on an internet forum. Life's too short. Anyhow, you know what they say: "Hair never grows where the work's done."


----------



## Bertha

Andhy, that explains why I have a full head of hair; I haven't used the noggin in years! I should have know better than to use the word "offend". I agree that it's a nonsensical word in an internet forum


----------



## Bertha

I just discovered a long lost buddy through LJ. PM'd me about a hand tool auction, we started chatting, then figured out who each other were. Friggin amazing. He'd always been a very talented handyman, home renovator, and landscape architect type guy but now that he's woodworking, we're all in trouble. I'll keep his name private, so as not to jinx him. I have a bad influence on people

I will show you a picture of him, though:










Just kidding.


----------



## Brit

When's it due?


----------



## lysdexic

Al,

Nice try but that guy has more hair than I do.

I have to say that this is another example of the virtues of this site. I have been following this this thread since its inception and actually "buddied" Al several months ago. I have always enjoyed his prolific posting. Although rare, Al actually has something meaningful to say.

The story is thus: I came across an auction in Statesville NC for November 12 and from the posted offerings I am overwhelmed by the tools offered. It is an estate auction of an old machinist. Regardless, I PM'd Smitty to see if he could give me some feedback because we know he likes vintage. Then, I thought Al would be interested because he is only a couple hours away. I dont know Al from adam but I thought he just might be interested in the auction.

After exchanging a couple emails it became appearent the Al is actually a very close friend of mine that I lost touch with over ten years ago. I really expected that he had fallen victim to the human slave trade or was pimping in Haiti. Who would have thunk.

It is a small world.


----------



## Bertha

Well, both of those did happen but I was actually myself pimped in Haiti. It was a tough time but what doesn't kill you, right? Well, I still keep in touch with him, just through a different website. I couldn't be happier to make and now find friends here.

Speaking of making friends, pic or it didn't happen, right? Massive Butcher pigsticker for $19.99 on Fleabay.


----------



## lysdexic

If I may join the conversation… maybe the aficionados can help me with this little guy.

Its an E. Price bullnose plane. I picked it up at a flea market in Hillsville Va. E. Price was appearantly the last maker of bullnose planes in London after Norris. He finally went bankrupt around 1950 and the remaining inventory was sold as parts. I don't know the history of this plane.

My questions are:

It has a Record iron that isn't original and doesn't appear to be used. I assume that it is thicker than the original or intended original because the wooden "wedge" does not seat flush. Should I take I thin shaving from the wooden insert to have it seat flush?

Also, there is a tapped hole with a modern screw. It does not seem to be the same vintage as the rest of the steel. What is it for?

Finally, should the body if the plane have an infill? Right now there is a void with the tapped screw going to nowhere. It seems that there should be some support of the iron.























































Thanks!


----------



## Bertha

^the guy that will answer this question is JusFine, the master of the shoulder/bullnose. I would never alter the wedge; I'd either get a new iron or fashion a new wedge. That Record iron looks recent; I'm sure someone here can comment on the quality of the iron. LN, Hock, etc. might make a replacement iron that wouldn't require any modification. The screw is a mystery to me unless it's just filling the hole where a rearward extension was supposed to go. Does the tap look of modern vintage like the screw does? What is the tpi on the screw/tap; Philip Marcou and/or JusFine would know what tpi the period makers used. It's one fine, fine little plane; I know that much. JusFine's probably going to try to buy it from you.

I've noticed that you like the LV planes. Out of curiosity, what's your shoulder plane of choice? Al


----------



## lysdexic

My shoulder plane of choice is the only one that I own - a medium Veritas. I like vintage but when you are just getting started then just learning what planes you need, setting them up and learning how to use them is enough- Much less, learning the nuances of vintage, restoration techniques, and avoiding getting ripped off in the market.


----------



## Bertha

^all very true. I've got the big Clifton but if I had it to do over again I'd get either the big LN or big LV. The only vintage shoulder plane I'm come really close to buying is the Preston, but only because I'm obsessed with them. the LV medium is really popular here for good reason. Shoulder planes are just too darn expensive for me to own all the ones I'd like to.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What a curious screw.

(again, doesn't sound quite right, does it?)


----------



## HorizontalMike

Al,
That guy is an Internet Wh****!* I am not sure you would want to be associated with him, however, I am not from West Virginia. And in a bipartisan moment, neither is Dick Cheney.

*;-)*


----------



## Bertha

Smit, what do you make of that little guy? You think the original iron had a flange on it that the screw engaged? Like a depth screw of sorts? You think it was the owner's idea of a button? Think he gave it a tap, tap, tap? (again, doesn't sound quite right, does it?)


----------



## Brit

This one's for you Al.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, you dirty man. That's got to be my new background. I'll take the 114 if you please. Wow, that's some serious porn.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

To carry a nibbed, machined something that engaged ribbed, bottom of iron for depth adjustment, ala: block planes that we've seen? Parts lost, time goes by, etc. etc.? Really hard to say. Hope Jusfine chimes in…


----------



## lysdexic

I made a couple of mistakes. The plane is marked A. Price not E. Price. Here is some info from The Infill Plane Showcase

A very nice, and clean, example of an annealed iron and mahogany shoulder plane by Arthur Price of London. Both the plane and the 1" wide iron are marked "A. PRICE, LONDON", with "1" marked on both the iron and the mahogany bed of the plane, matching them together.

"UNBREAKABLE" is stamped on the heel, denoting that the cast iron has been annealed to make the plane more durable.

Infill planes by Arthur Price are not common at all - in fact many collectors haven't even heard of him. His legacy, however, is an important one as far as British planemaking goes.

Considered as "the last of the old guard" of the traditional infill plane makers, Arthur Price was still working well into the 1960's, producing high quality shoulder planes and bullnose planes. These planes, like the one featured here, were cast in either steel or gunmetal-the gunmetal ones having a steel sole, sweated on, like many of the upmarket planes of past years.

Price worked from two simultaneous locations in London. The first at 63 Carlton St., Kentish Town from 1934 to 1965, and the second in 140 Crest Rd, Cricklewood from 1924 to 1967. I'm unsure if both of them were factory locations or whether one of them was a workshop at his home, however both are listed as his premises.

A handbill from around 1950 was reprinted in TATHS Newsletter No. 10, which featured his shoulder and bullnose planes, as well as unfinished castings that the buyer could finish themselves. It has been reported that Arthur Price also made wooden planes though, to my knowledge, none have turned up as yet.


----------



## thedude50

here is the link to my dream come true a little freight time and she is mine yee hawww http://www.ebay.com/itm/260878686554?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

now aint she sweet Al

btw AL did you ever answer me about the jointer



> ?


?


----------



## ShaneA

Fine looking plane Lance.


----------



## RGtools

I am still debating which shoulder I want to grab (having none), I love the Prestons but restoring one intimidats me a bit. I would rather just get a new one from Clifton, LV, or LN but the decision is to much right now (fortunatly the money is too much at the moment to so I have time to make a decision)

I am in deep doo doo with the Mrs. I walked in on her buying my Christmas present today. I need to get her something good this year or I am going to need a couch to sleep on. Any of you guys have a pull out?


----------



## RGtools

Al and Lysdexic. That story made my day.


----------



## thedude50

ding dong ding dong the kids are her e and they just keep coming i will start handing them woodplanes pretty soon if the candy dont hold out we did the house up last minute but it looks good I am pleased the kids in the hood are pleased

RG a tool is a tool and your best is all you can do it wont ruin it and you can always do it over if you suck which i doubt you do so relax and do what you know how

on the wife i live by my motto happy wife happy life the opposite is true too

thanks Shane i hope it lives up to the reputation its a 20 year old new plane kinda sweet


----------



## lysdexic

*RG* - Yea, the whole thing makes me chuckle still. Its quite remarkable. Last I saw Al was around 2001 and to my recollection he was not into woodworking. I certainly was not. That was a time when I was broke and working 100 -120 hours a week. I could afford a beer or 12 and there was not many times when I had a beer and Al was not around. He and I did put up wainscoting during a bathroom renovation. It came out really well.

I hadn't heard from him since. Funny, my son favors him and he is 10. Hmmm. I am honored that Al kept that picture of me though.


----------



## lysdexic

*Dude* - That is just an absolutely beautiful plane. I have myself convinced that I *need* a heavy wide smoother. I am still perseverating on whether to get a LN 4 1/2 or rehab a bedrock or bailey or just do without.

Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## thedude50

i have been scouring the globe for a nice bedrock 4.5 but cant find the one i want. i am doing an article on whither you can get as good a performance out of a old bedrock with a ibc Rob Cosman blade chip-breaker set and if it will outperform a lie nelson or a veritas plane of today. i will be using a 20 year old lie nelson for the test but its a fair test a new plane vs a very old no 4 bedrock with the IBC set in it i wonder who will win. the IBC sets came today I have to tell you its the sharpest blade i have ever seen out of the box I am shocked at how nice the machining is on the matching number set they are a little pricy but way cheaper than a ln or veritas i dont really care who wins cause i have all 3 planes heheheh i am a happy Dude .

lysdexic dyslexic all scrambled arround is that it welcome to the thread whats your real name I am lance but everyone calls me Dude or thedude the 50 is because someone has my handle here i have been the dude for 20 years


----------



## Dcase

Dude, I have the Rob Cosman breaker/iron set from IBC… I put it in my Bailey #4 which was all tuned up. I have been happy with the set, adds some heft to the plane and holds edge longer. I don't have it in a bedrock but I cant imagine there is any real performance difference. Looking forward to your review on the difference between the bedrock and LN's.


----------



## thedude50

dan i think there is a significant difference from a bedrock and a bailey. i dont know if its a ton of difference with the ibc blade sets in them but they are sure nice blades i would assume the difference is in the way the frog mates with the shoe it is a lot easier to get a bedrock set up right and i assume this is why the ln s are modeled after the bedrocks. I am sure a bailey once perfect is a good plane but it is much more difficult to make it perfect i don't know though that's why ill put a set inn a bailey too and see if there is a substantial difference or if the great cut is really only in the blade and the body may as well be a block of wood. kinda makes you wonder i have always liked bedrocks and felt they were better but maybe its just because i was able to set it up better and dial it in better easier aack i am rambling again


----------



## mafe

http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f8/823619053


----------



## Bertha

Dude50, that jointer is a 6" longbed Powermatic. I bought it used, but would not buy it again. I simply dont' like the design of the raise/lower bed mechanism. I will tell you that tool absolutely purrs. It's the quietest running jointer I've ever been around. There's a nick in one blade and the blades need sharpened. With the moving of the fence past the nick, it's more like a 3" jointer right now. I've been jointing things by hand to avoid fussing with it, which is kind of sad for a tool that I should be very excited about. I parted with a SteelCity for it. It's a better built machine but I simply don't care for it. It's also too heavy to get rid of unless an 8" Oliver starts poking around nearby. My next big tool will be a massive Walker Turner press.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, I gotta ask.

We've hit on the 'real benefit to corregations?' topic a number of times here at LJ and in this thread. But I'm not sure we've applied the question to bedrocks. I've personally steered away from them as a matter of principle: there are other hand tools I need to fill out my essential set and don't need the distraction. So here goes:

Is there *really* a performance difference for bedrocks vs. standard, vintage Bailey-style planes?

We've all read the Stanley propaganda about the low frogs, lots of mating surfaces, adjustable, etc. etc. But really, I'm interested to hear anyone's tale of "man, I hated planes until I touched a Bedrock… Now all my work is so much better because… etc. etc."

Regarding adjustability: Does anyone really adjust their frogs that often? I've got a pair of #5s, both Baileys, one with a more heavily cambered blade than the other, that I use regularly when working stock. Haven't move the frogs since initial setup.

Regarding chatter: Hasn't been an issue with any of my Baileys in use. There are so many other things that lead to chatter than frog (dull blade, mating of chipbreaker to iron, tension on lever cap, etc.) Has the use of a Bedrock solved this problem for anyone?

Finally, I'm asking not to stir the pot, but to see if Bedrocks should be in my "Dreams…"


----------



## Dcase

I do agree that the Bedrocks big advantage is the frog adjustment but like Smitty said who's adjusting frogs? When tune up a Bailey style plane I flatten the frog and also the bedding. I put the frog back in and play with it till I get it to where I want it. Once its there its not moved unless I remove for cleaning… I never open/close the mouth on my bench planes… They are all fine where they are at.

I think out of the box a Bedrock style plane is easier to set up and adjust. I am sure a lot of time is saved in that area but other then that I cant imagine a difference in performance when it comes to actually planing the wood.

I will say though, I am a fan of the flat top sides on the LN's and newer Bedrocks… it looks cool.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

One vote for "Looks cool."

I agree with that!

From the flat sides to that awesome "BEDROCK" lever cap. Love those, too.


----------



## RGtools

I was firmly in the I hate Bedrocks camp until I found out that they are also made with curved sides (the square tops on the sides rub me the worng way, quite literally)

Now I may have to go hunting. I agree on the frog adjustment thing, it's not done very often. But at the same time I really like the bedrock adustment of the frog because there is zero fiddling involved. I would not own a full set of BR planes but one that I used for a wide range of heavy stock removal/smoothing tasks (just as a jack or even a smoother) might be worth a go.


----------



## JGM0658

Hmmm…after more than 4000 replies I am surprised no one mentioned a dream *blade*. After all, who was it that said that a plane is nothing more than a jig to hold a sharp blade? I want one that never looses the edge…


----------



## Dcase

I don't think an adjustable frog makes sense at all if you ask me… Correct me if I am wrong, but in order to have the iron completely supported doesn't the frog have to be lined up so that the iron sits flat on the frog and mouth of the sole? If you move the frog forward from that position then the very bottom portion of the iron is not supported and if you move it back then it creates a hollow area where the iron is not being supported fully by the frog… I don't know how much this really effects the plane when using it but it seems like its best to have the iron fully supported.

Lee Vally recently designed a new style frog that extends all the way to the sole which IMO is the design that makes the most sense. I think on that design the mouth is adjustable just like it is in the block planes. Having an adjustable mouth makes a lot more sense and is a lot easier then adjusting a frog.

The adjustable frog on the transitional planes is the silliest of them all. From my experience with the transitional planes I have learned that in order to get them to work well you have to make sure the frog is adjusted so the iron is fully supported by the wooden portion of the body. If the frog is to far forward then you have a much larger area of the iron that is not fully supported at the bottom then what you would with the metal planes. This could be one of the reasons the trans planes get such a bad rep. They are a lot harder to get adjusted just right.

JGM brings up an interesting question… What is your dream iron?...... I have a couple top of the line irons so there aren't any on the market that I know of that I would like to have… I do have an idea for a dream iron though… How about a carbide iron? They have carbide knifes for the jointer/planer that are supposed to hold an edge for a lot longer then the other ones… Wouldn't same apply for a hand plane iron? I suppose sharpening/honing may pose an issue for users but if you only have to sharpen a few times a year I wouldn't mind bringing them in and having them done…


----------



## steviep

I hope somebody answers you Dan, I have been wondering the same thing. I have moved the frogs up on my jack and jointer leaving 1mm or so in front of the blade. They do seem to cut better but then again just resharpened the blade too.
Last couple of weeks I have been tuning up my planes and I finally got around to making a tote for my Union No29 transitional. Ever since I find myself putting the No. 5 down and using it instead. Maybe just cause its "new", we will see.


----------



## RGtools

JGM

I love the blades I get from David Finck. As far as being able to take and hold a keen edge is concerned nothing I have worked with compares. I would like to try some of the japanese blue steel blades to see how they compare.


----------



## RGtools

I agree on the adjustment of the mouth as opposed to the frog. Most low angle planes do this (LN and LV both do)

As nears as I have experenced the blade can be unsupported lower as the angle of the bevel makes it ride a bit higher anyway (make sense?), but a dedicated frog would in theory be best. This is why people who make wooden planes tend to make quite a few for different situations.

And I agreed on the transitional thing there adjustment is just plane silly. You can use masking tape to beef up the bedding a bit to close the mouth but it has to be placed with care or a wrinkle will screw up the whole works.


----------



## dbray45

The adjustable frog can be helpful. When I adjust the frog and tighten it down, if I am removing rough stock, I back off the "tight" just a little. I do this in case I hit a hidden knot, nail, barb, and the like. In loosening it a touch when hogging off a respectable amount - especially when you are putting your weight into it - you will chip the blade but if it is substantial, the frog gives and will bite deeper, stopping you. The damage is less to the blade. I once took a 1/4" chunk out out of the blade when it broke. Since easing the frog, I have chipped the blade but not nearly as much.

Could be that I have learned better technique and that is why I have done less damage, or I am better at choosing my wood, don't know.


----------



## RGtools

Running into nails (or embeded bullets) sucks. that is an interesting theory on the "airbag" effect on the frog. the frog absorbs some of the momentum causing the blade less damage.

Now that is a Mythbusters episode I would get on board with. Dedicate the whole show to the "science" of handplanes.


----------



## mafe

Dan, that is exactly the way I see it also. (And why I keep being impressed about Veritas they acually made things better).
I never re adjust my frogs, and my GF is even French… But I do have plenty of planes so I set them up for differnt uses.


----------



## JGM0658

As I understand it, a bevel down plane with an adjustable frog is able to take a greater or bigger cut than a bevel up plane with and adjustable mouth. IMO this is important for planes like a Jointer or number seven plane. It is the reason I got the LN Nº8, the Veritas Jointer took forever to flatten a table.

RGTools, I would have to check them out, do they have a web site? Thanks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan - I think you're right about the optimal support option being the one where frog is flush with rear of mouth opening. Further setback of the frog and there's a 'wedge of disutility', set it far forward and there's unsupported iron. I do believe the only plane I have adjusted the latter way is my #4 smoother; That mouth is as tight as can be because of the fine shavings I wish to pull in use; no support down low isn't an issue in the woods I work…

So is a bedrock better for "frog forward / tight mouth" configs because there is more mating surface between iron and frog?

And, bottom line, I actually am hearing additional logic behind low angle tools (in particular my much-coveted #164, be it vintage or LN issue…) with their closing mouths…


----------



## RGtools

I assume you mean David Finck

These are for custom planes in the Krenov tradition. Hock also has a good reputation though I have not yet tried them out.


----------



## Dcase

I just looked up the new design frog that Lee Vally came out with and I guess the mouth is not adjustable. but the frog adjustment and design seems like its the best choice of the bevel down bench planes… Here is the description on their new design..

"The Veritas #4-1/2 smoothing plane represents the evolution of a traditional tool, addressing shortcomings such as blade chatter and throat adjustment, while making use of modern materials for the castings and blade.
It incorporates a completely new concept in bench planes, a frog that extends all the way to the sole of the plane. This effective design reduces blade chatter by providing complete blade support and allows a user to quickly adjust the mouth as required. It can be closed to a narrow slit for fine shavings, or opened for heavier cuts. All of this is done without having to remove the lever cap or anything else from the plane; simply loosen a pair of screws and dial the desired opening with a thumb wheel. The carefully machined fit between frog and sole makes the process fast and accurate."

I myself have no problem with the Bailey style frogs. Ya they take a little bit of time to tune and adjust but once done they work great… I am interested in this new design by Veritas though. Their new frog design seems very logic to me and sounds like its even better then the Bedrock design.. Ya I said it!


----------



## RGtools

Here is the thing about the bedrock for me. If I am switching modes of removal. I am also switching the blades (I use cambered blades for heavy removal and straight blades for smoothing) so not having to remove the blade to adjust the frog is not really a bonus. However being able to adjust the mouth opening is with the blade in place is a real boon since you dont have to guess at the setting. The is could be accomplished in 2 ways (that I know of).

1. Bedrock style frog. 
2.Adjustable mouth opening in front of the blade

I still have not found a reason to pull the trigger on a Low angle bench plane. I like the idea of how easy it would be to camber the iron for smoothing applications but I don't like that I can't really put an agressive camber on the blade effectivly (yes I got into this with Marcou, but at the time I did not have a way to defend my logic) the geometry for the mouth opening as well as the blade support to do this does not add up for it. The ability to change the angle of attack is nice but that can be done with back bevels and alternate frogs in the case of the LN tools.

I want to grab a 62 from LN because it is shiny and cool but I really need someone to talk me into it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, now I want to quantify 'aggressive' camber… I really like a slight camber to my smoothers, along w/ 'relieved' iron corners, because it eliminates plane tracks and allows me to work across a problem area in overlapping passes, feathering to nothing when I'm done.

I wouldn't want aggressive camber on a low angle smoother (LN #164). I'm guessing, RG, you do on the low angle jack (#62). I would want it there, too, but truly don't see a need for a LA jack (and now have your reasoning to back that up)...


----------



## Dcase

I don't have super tight mouth openings on any of my bench planes. I keep the mouths on most of them tight but I leave it open enough to take both thicker and thin shavings. I can get nice see through shavings out of hardwoods and thin non see through shavings without changing the throat opening at all. I have not had a huge problem with tear out.

I only have two of my planes tuned up for heavier removal and thats my scrub plane and one of my jack planes. Those are also the only two planes of mine with cambered irons. The rest of my irons all have a straight bevel and I just round the corners off when I hone them… So far they have all worked well for me..

I mostly just do light removal and smoothing with my planes though.


----------



## Bertha

Closest I've come to a dream blade is a W. Butcher but I haven't yet found one that fits in a Stanley Dan likes the IBCs and I like the O1 Hocks.

Re Bedrocks, 1) How many times have you dialed your frog into that "sweet spot" and it moves once you start tightening the frog screw; not a big deal, but a possible advantage; 2) there is a larger mating surface but how often do you really think your frog is slipping; I do what Dan does, flatten them still retaining a good bite (i.e., not to 1000 grit lol); 3) they look cool; I dont' like anything on my cap, even "bedrock"; I'm like RG, believing the curved sides are the most desirable; 4) LN probably copied them for a reason; 5) Paul Hamler prefers them. Are they worth the premium? Probably not. But is a Norris infill worth the premium? We pay for what we want, after all.

Edit: I forgot to post this a few hours and a few dozen posts later. I have and "aggressive" camber on my 41 and it's miserable. I love the idea of the scrub but I'm not convinced of it's utility over a jack with a camber. Maybe I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## mafe

Here in Europe we have a tradition for small scrub planes, and I must say they are wonderful for truing up a twisted borad (I especially love my wooden scrub plane), if it is to take off wood on a straight board a five with a good chamber is wonderful.

Plane irons, I have no problems at all with the Stanley blades bought a 01 Iles and it's wonderful but honestly I do not feel any reformance difference, even it's much thicker also…

Favorite Irons - my Japanese planes and irons that are 5-7 times the stanleys are wonderful but these will not really fit the stanleys - lol.

Smiles,
Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al - I've got a #40 vs. the #41, and believe it to be the ultimate Galoot's Tool. A mouth the size of the Mississippi River delta, and a camber like a dog's tongue that simply eats wood. It's a rough and ready shaper of wood that requires *alot* of follow-up planning after use. But if it's diagonal or even cross-grain material removal you need, the scrub is lighter / smaller / up for the task.

I just don't need it that often; my cambered T11 #5 is the jack I "go to" most.

Yesterday I was surfacing some 84" x 18" pine panels with my #1 son, whose 18 and in woodshop class at his HS. Of course I'm working him through the Galoot steps of surfacing boards… We diagonalled with the Jack, then Jointed the face with the #8C. Then smoothed with the #4. Then there some problem areas to tackle, and this brings me to the point of comparing Jacks vs. Scrubs: To get to a couple of areas, the #4 didn't get it. The #3 (same length as a #4, pretty much) wasn't right either. But the #2? Nailed it.

I like the #40 (small) scrub because it can specifically tackle areas I can see AND is lightweight. And tough… is there any way at all to hurt a scrub plane???


----------



## Bertha

If you can hurt a scrub, I don't know how. On softwoods, it's an abolute joy. You can hog rivers out of pine. I love the look of a parallel, with-the-grain scrubbing on a rustic piece. They're selling "hand scraped" hardwood floors. Of course, hand-scraped means passed over a shaper head, but they look really cool.


----------



## Dcase

Speaking of Scrub planes… Here is a neat video by Lie Nielson on how to use a Scrub plane. The guy in the video shows and explains what the scrub plane was originally designed to do. He shows one example of using it to fit moldings to a wall..

Also, towards the end of the video he uses the scrub plane to bring the width on a board down and the shavings are so massive they wrap around his wrist when hes using it and he sports them for the remainder of the video as a bracelet… Its cool and funny…


----------



## Dcase

I didn't see any need for a scrub plane until I got one…. I love it… I have to admit my plane of choice for jointing and dimensioning rough sawed lumber is plugged in and runs on 220 but I often hit rough sawed boards with the scrub plane before I use the power jointer/planer. I do this to clean the boards up a little before they go into the machine and also because its a ton of fun. I like that I can use the #40 with one hand and still get massive shavings with ease…


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, the scrub is a great pre-MiniMax cleaner. A little effort probably pays big dividends in terms of saving planer blades.


----------



## thedude50

these are all good questions i will have to do a scientific study to prove or disprove anyone's theory. I will try to see if there is a difference in the bedrock and the bailey or if it is just marketing mumbo jumbo. I really like the bedrocks it is an ease of setup thing and i and tom lie Nilson like the look after all he could have copied the frog and put round sides on his planes but he didn't. I wont let my personal like of the plane influence data though how does it work my first plane is long gone but i have a brand new bailey for this test and an old bedrock i also have a new Stanley with the integrated frog and adjustable mouth. I want to see how this goes but am not sure in advance which is how it should be as with every tool i test i am looking for answers and facts not speculation or personal preference. i will have to buy some wood for the planing and so it doesn't go to waste ill have to make a project. i don't know what i want to do for this project but i will figure out something to make. any suggestions on how to do this test other than planing flat boards what else should i do to evaluate the planes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al - did you see the #164 on ebay? Something we've not seen before, a well used #164… Chipped mouth, even a splintered knob!


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, I love that video. The wood bracelet is my favorite.

I'm thinking about turning my Keen Kutter K5 into a scrub plain because the previous owner opened the mouth on it a little too much. It's unfortunate because it is a Bedrock style plain, but I'm just not sure how else to effectively utilize it.


----------



## thedude50

Brandon try to put a set of the ibc blades in it then you wont even realize the mouth is wide


----------



## thedude50

have any of you considered or used powder-coating instead of krylon or japanning to restore japanning I am considering this on a few restores to see if i like it. and i think it should be more durable and a better finish i would love to make my own planes but they would have to be some of the best arround and that is difficult to do I would use IBC FOR BLADES FOR SURE AND WOULD ALSO OFFER OTHER BLADES AS ITS ALL IN THE BLADE YOU KNOW i think it would take away from my woodworking I really like the idea though small plane mfg it sounds like fun

on a separate note i am looking for a buyer with a large capitol to buy JESADA TOOLS they are for sale and i need to find a buyer that will put the blades back into full production any of you know a guy with a large pocket that loves woodworking and has a passion for fine tools I love JESADA BITS AND WOULD HATE TO SEE THE COMPANY FOLD


----------



## Bertha

Are some of the Veritas planes powder coated?


----------



## RGtools

To me aggressive camber is anything that lets me get shavings thick as a dime without the corners digging in (jacks and scrubs). Moderate is something that lets me take a thin but still woody shaving witout the corners digging in (jointers and jacks used for jointing). And a light camber lets me take full width cottony shavings without leaving tracks.

Now you know Smitty.

Beat up unloved smoothers can make great scrubs if the will is there.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RG, that's worthy of a wikipedia entry re: camber. Very nice, I concur with your declarations!


----------



## Bertha

I propose that RG's description of cambering be entered as the official definition of this thread. Do I have a second?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Absolutely.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RE: Powder coating…

I know nothing about the process, but I do know it's a wonderfully durable coating. There's an outfit in my little town that will powdercoat anything. I'm thinking if I'd have a plane done, for example, it'd be completely covered and I'd have to then remove the coating from the sole and sides. Kind of a pain. Is that how'd it be, though? Any expertise out there?


----------



## Bertha

Done. RG's definition is officially adopted
Powder coating. I know it can be done on a small scale at home but I've never done it myself. It's a glorious flat finish that I really admire. I'm not sure how difficult it would be to mask, as I believe it involves a hot oven that might melt tape, etc. Not sure.


----------



## racerglen

Smitty, I think areas you don't want coated can be left without the powder before baking or
"masked off" like you wouldn't want the coating in the tote, knob and frog holes..

Not sure what the masking would involve ? It can also be a high gloss finish.


----------



## steviep

Look into www.eastwood.com

You can use any old toaster oven, just remember once you use it for powder-coat, it can't be used for food again.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"frog holes" is a most interesting phrase…

Thanks to racerglen and steviep for each contributing to the knowledge base!

I've seen powdercoating as an electrical process before, where charged particles of paint adhered to circular saw housing parts and then were baked on. So it's applying the paint 'where you want it' that's possible, and that's cool. Just may have to go see my local powder coating place and investigate! And find a restoration candidate worth the effort.


----------



## BrandonW

What's that baking in the oven? My Jack plane, of course! Smells good.

I know I've seen powder coating materials at Harbor Freight:

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=powder+coating


----------



## Bertha

One of us needs to try it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

just remember the rally cry: shut your frog holes…


----------



## Bertha

...and your crab trap.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's a part on a plane called the crab??

This thread is just full of… information. ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"When applied with the Chicago Electric Powder Coating System this powder coat paint creates a nearly indestructible finish in one coat, with no sags or runs"

Hence the rub: when applied… Can it be brushed?


----------



## racerglen

Don't know about the brushing Smitty, but ! we could top Charles Steel Stanley that's so shinnnney…you can get the stuff that ends up looking like chrome !..very shiney and not too shiney..both available.

Hmmm..a way to replicate nickle plate ??
like on a 45 or…


----------



## RGtools

Are we talking about "rhino lining" the inside of a plane?


----------



## Bertha

^I've actually thought of that, RG. They sell the paint/spray on bedliners in the store.


----------



## BrandonW

*Hmmm..a way to replicate nickle plate ?? like on a 45 or…*

And I just painted my nickel-plated 48, too.


----------



## JGM0658

Ok since we are wishing for planes, what I would like to see is a well designed ship (compass) plane. If you are doing curved work, these planes are invaluable, but they are hard to hold, they hurt after a while, and you are stuck with a mouth that has an opening of the grand canyon, so tear out can be a problem.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oooh, nice dream! Which one(s) have you used?


----------



## Bertha

Did you see that one that a local LJ made? It was obscenely beautiful.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, yeah! It was, I recall, a commissioned piece that he'd never attempt again. It was gorgeous!


----------



## JGM0658

*Smitty_Cabinetshop*, I have two nº 113, on one I put a back bevel to see if it would help with tear out. I did to some extent, but I still hate the way you have to hold them, after a while they hurt the web on my thumb.

*Bertha* I did not see it, I saw one that was a beautiful rabbet plane with fence, but not the compass plane.

The thing is that these plane as they are, are difficult to use. I have gotten pretty good with mine but I can see why they are not popular and why people like LN or LV would not want to make them. Shame though, they make your life a lot easier when finishing large curves.


----------



## Dcase

There have been a lot of 113 Stanleys on ebay as of late… I may get one sometime if I see one going in my price range…


----------



## saddletramp

On another note, I just stumbled upon a tool porn cornucopia. This site: http://www.roseantiquetools.com/id192.html has a plethora of downloadable pdf files of old tool catalogs.

These are just a few of what is available.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OMGosh, Keen Kutter? Has the Resident Expert seen that??

Thanks, Saddle!

And Dan - the #113 is one I've heard as best of what Stanley offered in the way of compass planes. I'd love to have one someday, too.


----------



## ShaneA

Well guys the good news, the little no 2 is finally done, I will definetly post some pics on here tonight. I think it came out pretty good. Makes some nice shavings. I find with some practicing that I am getting better at using my worksharp 3000. It seems sharp. I enjoyed reading all the info you guys were putting out yesterday. Good stuff, I had been wondering about the Bedrock planes, I think I have a little more insight into them now.

The bad news, my poor hands are going to need a break. All the fiddling, sanding and chemicals were pretty rough on the old mitts. Going to have to take a break from the resto thing for a while. I did complete four planes, since I stumbled in here. I have several more that "someday" I will get to, once the hands have recovered.

Now, I will turn my attention to storage. Not sure what type yet, but something exapndable, and functional. I am not sure if I favor a doored system or not, I think it would help keep them cleaner, but I am not sure, I may turn to lined drawers. I will be scanning the site for ideas. It was like the gods were speaking to me yesterday. I got a Lee Valley catalogue, and FWW tools/shops addition in the mail. On the front of FWW was a hand tool chest. A sharp one too, space is at such a premium we will have to see.

Thanks again for all the suggestions.


----------



## ShaneA

There is a Keen Kutter vintage poster on sale at Ebay, it is wrong on about 3 different levels of Political Correctness. However, when I saw it, I thought of Dan  and how much he may like to have it, xmas is coming and all…


----------



## dbray45

I think that is the place I got my Disston manual and saw sharpening guide, very worthwhile.


----------



## RGtools

JGM. Have you thought about making some curved sole planes for this kind of work? Made in the shop you could easily give yourself a very tight throught for tearout prevention.


----------



## Dcase

Right when Bob posted that link I went right to it and I checked the Keen Kutter one out.. haha

Shane, breaking your hands in is just one of rights of passage. My hands are always cut up and dirty looking… I have tried many types of gloves when doing the dirty work but I always end up going back to the bare hands. I just loose so much feeling and control when I wear gloves… Give it a few days and your hands will be back to normal.


----------



## JGM0658

RGtools I am not one for making tools and jigs in the shop, I make those I need and cannot find commercially, but really I have no time to waste making tools. Plus each plane would have to be for a specific radius, the 113 allows you change the radius, and can be concave or convex. Making wooden curved planes would take way too much time.


----------



## BrandonW

Man, I just missed bidding on a Keen Kutter jointer plane. The darn thing went for $10, too!


----------



## RGtools

To each their own. You are correct about the radi having to be different but I would also hazard that a few planes would cover most needs.

Shane. One peice of advice, keep your tools storage simple and expanable. The more you pigeon hold your current tools the harder it will be to make room for the new ones you will need/adopt down the road.


----------



## ShaneA

RG, I think that is a good suggestion. I was looking around the shop for potential places to put it. Well, it aint looking good. I am going to need to re-organize. May have to take a step back to be able to take a step forward. May be able to open some wall space by going higher with my pegboard, creating a couple of feet. I also need to build a bench/stand for my scms. If/when I do that, I can add drawers for planes, chisels, bits and such. Sad thing is, I am backed upon the project to do list, and xmas is coming, so I am going to need a mini production run of something?


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, I have my SCMS on a flip cart (dewalt planer on the other side). To tell you the truth, I hardly ever use my SCMS any more. I'll use it if I'm cutting a lot of long boards, but for a quick board rip, I"ll use a hand saw and for miters, I use my table saw. Good luck finding a nice home for your planes.

What did you have in mind for xmas presents? I'll probably make a couple of cutting boards, but beyond that I'm not sure.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, it sounds like you have a huge challenge ahead. RG is right in that flexible makes a lot of sense when it comes to plane storage. I built a simple, open shelf unit (for lack of a better description) to hold the first five planes I started with. Silly me, thought they'd be all I'd ever have. Well, the open shelves have evolved over time (and even expanded, to an extent) and now hold planes 3 through 8, including the fractionals. And a few other stragglers.

Good luck juggling work *on* the shop with *shop work*... That's always a tough one for me.


----------



## ShaneA

Not sure, I did boards 2yrs ago, g&g clocks last yr, picture frames 3yrs ago. I need to come up with something quick. Clueless right now.

I dont use scms much either. It lives in its box, sad but true. However I would like it accessable for breaking down rough/long wide boards. Its a makita, I like it, just tight on room.

What are others doing for xmas gifts? I need ideas!


----------



## Brit

Did you guys see this? Watch the video.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/31269#reply-340515


----------



## ShaneA

Here are a couple of pics, let me know your thoughts, I got the pics a little out of order. Sometimes, with my current computer literacy level, I am amazed I can even turn on the power and get logged on to the internet!


----------



## RGtools

Juggling shop work and work work is always a challenge. That's ok though because it means you have projects.

Andy. Liogier puts out some incredible tools according to one of my friends. I was dead set on an Auriou before I saw these…then I was back to the debating board.

Really it's kind of nice that we woodworkers have so many great toolmakers to choose from.

Saws.
Gramercy, Wenzloff, Bad Axe,

Planes.
Veritas, Lie Nielsen, Clifton

Rasps
Auriou, Liogier

I probably won't turn out much in the way of yule gifts this year. My project card is too high. I will try and whittle a few things though. I just don't want to dissapoint anyone with the "I wanted to build…" speech.

Cutting boards, Pendants, Mallets (or meat tenderizers), kitchen spoons. Most of the good ideas are in the kitchen.


----------



## BrandonW

Beautiful plane, Shane. Great job on the restoration and photographs. I see you guys are putting that nice camera to good use! May the plane serve you well for many years to come.


----------



## donwilwol

great job Shane.


----------



## racerglen

Very nice Shane, and I see the etching..
I took another shot of mine, lets see if it's see-able ..










hrumph..
Well it is there.."1910"


----------



## BrandonW

What do you guys think of this?

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/tls/2647251161.html

$50 seems like a good deal, but there doesn't seem to be one really good plane in the bunch. As a side note, does anybody know if Stanley Handyman totes will fit Bailey planes?


----------



## dbray45

Shane - storage and accessability for your tools is key. I had the planes in a drawer and when I needed them, couldn't get to them because the project I was working on was in the way. The wall mounted units that I recently upgraded and made are easily changed. All of the pieces are screwed to the back so I can remove them, change them, and adjust as the requirements change, event the unit that the planes sit on is easily remove and changeable.

Everybody is different and their work habits are more different. When I was in the planning stages, I designed what I need for right now but I designed the units themselves to lift off the cleats and be taken down so change is a breeze.


----------



## Bertha

Brandon, I bet Dan would know about the tote. My guess is yes, they'll fit, but I'm not sure. Dan seems to play with "off brands" every once and a while. I bet he has a HandyMan lying around somewhere.


----------



## racerglen

Brandon there a a couple of considerations..1 the handyman types usualy have painted light colored wood and 2 I think they didn't use the same top end on the bolts, a steel screw cap that may or may not match with the Bailey brass ?


----------



## Bertha

^Glen, if they're anything like the painted totes of the later Stanleys, once you strip it, you might not like what you find. I stripped one and it was cobbled together out of fragments, grain all over the place. Wastebasketed that one.


----------



## Bertha

Wrong thread and wrong price but here goes anyway:
http://charlestonwv.craigslist.org/tls/2675332933.html

Complete Woodworking Shop - $55000 (Harman, WV)

Can email more pictures. This woodshop will be sold in one lump sale nothing will be parted out. There is enough equipment in this shop to start your own business. All of the equipment is 110 or 220 volts. This includes all of my hand tools, lumber, and hardware. If you do not have a building large enough to put all of this equipment I can sell you a steel building large enough to meet your need and have it delivered right to your site. I will take as part down payment F-350 Crew cab, dully with a style side bed, 5 speed, power wiodows/door locks, AC, gas or diseal, from 1995-2000, must be in GREAT shape.

From the pictures, he's got two big Shopfox and Grizzly planers, I see a tiny jointer, and a contractor's saw. I guess a guy's gotta try


----------



## racerglen

Al, that's what I meant, the chance of Brandon being happy with handyman parts are slim..
;-}


----------



## Bertha

^agreed, Glen


----------



## BrandonW

That's what I was thinking, but I thought I'd run that by you all. I certainly don't need A LOT of bad planes. I'll stick with a few good ones for now.


----------



## dbray45

Al - nice post, from the pctures I can account for $10K of tools, unless he has a couple of cabinets of LN and some serious collectables, I'm not seeing $55K there.


----------



## Dcase

I could have swore I had a Stanley Handyman plane but I just checked my plane list and I actually don't have one.

I don't think 50 dollars is that bad at all for that lot of planes… Nothing great in there but if you have the extra money it would make for a fun project..

The plane I thought I had that was a handyman looks like its actually a defiance…. And if you doubt the usability of these "cheaper" planes… 








Stanley Defiance #4 size taking a nice full width shaving out of a piece of hard maple….


----------



## Bertha

^Go get em, Dan!!!


----------



## ShaneA

For 55k, there should have been pics of about a dozen nice cabinet saws, and the guy who runs them when you are not there. But at least he is willing to accept a USED truck as part of the deal!


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, 55's quite a bit steep. I was thinking to myself, what could I buy on Craigslist in a year with 55K at my disposal. I'd peel off enough to get three phase from the beginning and let the games begin.


----------



## Dcase

I like to support the underdogs. The Handyman/defiance/dunlap/craftsman/fulton ext..ext.. are like Rocky vs Apollo Creed (Bailey/Bedrock).... Sure they are not an even match to their opponent but if they are tuned and sharp they can hang in there with the big boys…


----------



## Bertha

Check it out, Dan. $200 for a Keen Kutter. Too rich for my blood but it's a nice looking plane.

http://www.shop.roseantiquetools.net/389a-Keen-Kutter-KK-78-Rabbet-Fillister-plane-389a.htm

*389a Keen Kutter KK 78 Rabbet & Fillister plane*

Plane has KK 78 stamped on side. Depth stop, spur and fence are all there. The Wing nut for the fence does not seem to be the right one too small will not tighten down on rod. No cracks on plane has a nice Keen Kutter logo on blade. More pictures upon request.


----------



## mochoa

I had to share this with you guys because no one else I know cares or understands. A lot of you probably know these tricks already but I feel like my smoothing skill level just increased a notch.

I'm making a cutting board out of a hard maple board that had a couple of knots so the grain runs up and down. It tore out in my thickness planer and with my standard angle krenov smoother. My little Ryobi belt sander does nothing to it even with 40 grit.

I bought a cabinet scraper to use for this but I thought it was a little slow.

I had an epiphany, I pulled out the old Stanley #4, put about a 10degree back bevel on it, made the throat and cap iron really tight, scary sharpened it with 1500, 2500 grit, then .3 micron lapping film (Pinnacle from Woodcraft).

The back bevel and .3 micron were new for me and the results were freaking awesome. I can now plane this really hard difficult wood with no tear out. The plane takes more effort to push as is expected but I get no chatter.

This makes me think that the unsupported tip of the blade due to the Baily style frog is not really that big of a deal. Here are a couple of pics.
Look at how crinkly these shavings are….








Look at this freaking shaving!









Ok, I now feel better I was able to share that… I figured you guys would appreciate it.


----------



## Dcase

Very nice Mauricio… Doesn't it feel great when you have a big pile of those nice fluffy shavings from a real hard wood like maple/walnut…. I have used micro bevels on the back by using ruler trick but I have never went more then one degree… I may have to try a higher degree sometime and see the difference.


----------



## racerglen

Now that's nice !


----------



## Dcase

Al, thats def a nice looking KK plane but I will stick with my Stanley 78… Its too much for my blood also..lol… Its probably a rare KK plane.


----------



## mochoa

I free handed this bevel so I'm guessing its about 10 degrees. I've been doing a lot of carving lately so I'm feeling a little more confident with my free hand skills and holding my angles. and its so much faster which encourages you to sharpen more often. I'm just very cautions to keep the same angle and use black markers a lot to make sure I'm honing in the right place.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mauricio, that's excellent! My only question is, why'd it take you so long to reach for the right answer?



A well-tuned hand plane is quite possibly the finest man vs. wood tool ever.


----------



## mochoa

You know, its one of those things that you hear but it doesn't sink in for a while. In the past I had only used slight back bevels on rusty old irons. But I was reading the New Traditional Woodworker and Tolpin says he puts back bevels on almost all his planes, I think he talked about 10 degree bevels for some planes, I have to double check.

Also, at the woodworking show last year the old English fella, Graham Blackburn said that a well tuned plane could cut against the grain with no tear out but I couldn't get it to work back then. He also said that the cap iron should be set so that the blade exposed is the thickness of a shaving, so very small which I do now.

All that marinated for a while, I thought about the fact that I had two smoothers and how I could configure them differently for different tasks, and voila….


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I wouldn't keep a handyman or defiance to use. Its to easy to find a good #3 or 4 for cheap. They can be made to work reasonably well, but to me its not worth the bother. If you wanted one just to say you had one (collector style) thats different. The #60 and 9 1/4 may be worth looking at though. You could get your money back selling the rest back on ebay. The price is definitely right given they are in reasonable condition.


----------



## RGtools

Welll done Mauricio.

A good plane and the right touch is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Bertha

Awesome, Mauricio. I admittedly haven't fussed too much with back bevels. I take my irons up to 1000 grit and usually use them with a primary alone. I may have to revisit this. I also place the chipbreaker VERY near the tip of the iron. I'm probably missing out on what my planes can do. I need to break out my handplane books and go playing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"I had to share this with you guys because no one else I know cares or understands."

And with that, total understanding of what this thread is all about…


----------



## Dcase

I have heard from a number of experienced woodworkers that the back cutting edge of the iron should be polished to the same grit as the beveled edge. So if you polish your bevel with 8000 grit then the back should also be polished on the 8000 grit.

I lap the back of my irons up to usually 2000 grit. I try and get them as polished as I can but often it just takes to much time to put that mirror polish on the back… So what I do is just polish them enough so that they are flat to the eye, meaning I don't see any dark areas at the cutting edge, and then I use the ruler trick after honing which polishes the very tip of the back… Its a huge time saver if you ask me.


----------



## donwilwol

I flatten the back so about an 1/8" from the tip is flat. Beyond that it doesn't matter until you grind to it. I've tried the back bevel thing and I don't like it. I can never get it to work as well as normal sharpening. I really don't get the point of it. The logic doesn't flow in my mind. I've now got 2 angle to tend with instead of 1. If the back is flat (as described above) and the blade is sharp, I can't see how adding another bevel is going to make life better.

That said, you should sharpen with whatever method works for you, and if you find the back bevel is it, by all means use it. There are to many people that use it for me to say it doesn't work. It just doesn't work for me.

I also have to admint, Mauricio has some nice looking shavings there.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for the nice comments all. Where would we be without people to share these little victories with. I showed my wife… she thought it was cute how I was all excited by she didnt get it.

Don W, the ruler trick just gives you less metal to flatten. I'm surprised you dont use it with all the rusty old planes you restore. It's much faster.

The 10 degree back bevel effectively makes your plane a high angle plane. The higher angle breaks/curls the fibers sooner which minimizes the chances that the fiber will split below the surface (tearout) before being cut by the tip of the blade. The same way a scraper works.

I wont do it on all my planes but I like having one set up this way for very tricky grain.


----------



## RGtools

Don. Most circumstances I have ran into don't call for a back bevel. I am like you I like to keep tear down to a minimum by using a really keen edge and keeping the mouth tight.

However, on heavily figured woods a high angle of attack (accomplised by back bevels on most planes, alternate frogs for Lie Nielsens, and different bevel angles on bevel up tools) is a very effective way of controlling tear out based on the way the shavings ar broken (similar concept as the scraper really). I defin high as anything ofer 45 degrees. It works but requires a different blade unless you want to grind your tool to filings going back and forth between different pitches.

For me, when I run into a ridiculasly figured wood, I'll just make a smoother with a 55 degree bed angle and dedicate that to persnickity woods. I just like sharpening with a flat back because it makes freehand honing so much faster.

Mauricio we understand completely. Welcome to the fold.


----------



## Dcase

Don, the ruler trick is helpful because a thin steel rule will lift the plane just enough so that you are only polishing the cutting edge of the back. The way I understand it is the ruler trick does not create a back bevel big enough to effect the cutting edge at all. To take an old blade and lap the back flat so that its a perfect mirror polish takes a lot of time. Like I said what I do is I lap the backs flat but I still use the ruler trick just for that mirror fine polish at the cutting edge. With the back of the iron flat it only takes maybe 5 seconds to hone the back bevel with the ruler trick. It takes no more time then it does to lap the burr off without the back bevel.

Adding a 10 deg back bevel is another story.. I have never tried that. I have only used the ruler trick.


----------



## donwilwol

well, maybe i should give it another try. I should have an extra #4 blade laying around. Times been short lately, so the next "free" minute. I accidently bought a plane with a pressed frog. I planned on parting it out anyhow, I can't see myself selling to to someone and saying "yea I think it will work". Sounds like a blade for a back bevel in a "good" #4.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm talking about the 10 degree back bevel. It seems like its only going to save a little work the first time. At what point does it become to deep and need to be re-ground on the 25 degree side? Now your talking about work! Or do you sharpen both sides every time? Again, more work. I suppose if it really works better for figured woods, its worth it.


----------



## Dcase

Next time you sharpen an iron just do everything as you usually would, grind your bevel, flatten the back, and hone your secondary bevel.. When you have your secondary bevel honed and your ready to lap the burr off the back just try the ruler trick. It should only take 5 seconds or so before you see a very fine polish across the whole width of the iron at the cutting edge.

The ruler trick puts a micro back bevel thats not going to effect your cutting angle at all.

To what degree do you guys polish the backs now? Do you polish the backs scratch free and mirror polish? I have done this on a number of old irons and it takes hours to get them scratch free… So I now just get them flat and use the ruler trick to get that final polished edge… Only takes 5 seconds or so after honing and thats the same time it would take to lap the burr off so I am not really adding any extra time in my sharpening sessions.


----------



## mochoa

Don your right on that point, if you mess up and put too much (more than 10 degrees) on it would take a lot of work to set right. I'm very cautious of that especially since I'm doing it free hand. I'm experimenting here so things can go wrong, but so far so good.

But I have sharpened both sides each time. It does work great so I think it's worth the risk. But once I have that secondary bevel set I only touch it with the finest grits. That's the way carving gouges work, you never have to grind the inside of them you just use very fine abrasives or a slip stone to rub off the burr.

As far as time so far. I've touched up the edge about 3 times while flattening this board and each time it's taken me about a minute because I'm doing it free hand. I "strop" it once on the .3 micron film as just a touch up, the next time I touched it up I went back to the 1500, then 2500, then the .3 micron. Each time I color it with a marker to make sure in on the right angle.


----------



## RGtools

Don, it's not a time saving trick it's a way to work difficult grained woods wihtout having to scrape and sand them.

Here is the good news. You treat the 10 degree back bevel just like you would the back. Don't hit it with anything but your finest stone. All your heavy work still gets done on the bevel. so once you have extablished the angle of the back just maintain the polish on it. The back bevel can be tiny (the second you have affected the cutting edge of the tool you are done) so it should not be a lot of work….that being said here is why I sould rather have a plane with a higher bed angle:

Affecting the angle of attackby switching the back of the blade to a 10 degree angle also creates a larger wedge angle. If you starty with a 30 degree bevel you now have an affective wedge angle of 40 degrees (which accounts for some of the additional resistance encountered when using this technique). You can counter the wedge angle increas by grinding the primary bevel at 20 degrees (bringing you back to 30) but this leaves the blade less supported and more prone to chatter and chipping. The point is planes are complcated enough tools that it is hard to change just one thing.

Try the back bevel once more but if it still does not work for you don't be sad. There are guys just like you out there.


----------



## Bertha

GDan, I always start with the back and go full mirror. I said 1000 above, but meant 2000. I'm scary sharp all the way, no secondary, no back bevel. Since I'm not using a secondary or back bevel, I figure it's worth the time to polish the back. "No secondary" isn't totally true; I have them in maybe 1/3 of my planes. I usually discover a worn secondary which requires me to restrike the primary; then, I'm usually hesitant to place a secondary, since in my mind (not logically; just how it is), that's why I'm at the stones prematurely. Once my primary goes dull, I might add a secondary out of laziness. Hence, the cycle repeats

The large back bevel never made a lot of physics sense to me, which isn't saying much. I'd prefer like RG to just have a high incident bedding. When I get to tricky grain, I usually abandon the plane for a scraper anyway.


----------



## RGtools

Oh, and the easiest way to put a back bevel on a tool with any accuracy is to use a popsicle stick or two instead of a ruler for the ruler trick.


----------



## Bertha

Speaking of plane irons, I'm offended by Ron Hock's $10 shipping minimum. I wanted a burnisher for $15 which turned into $25 instantly; which left me searching for other items to make the shipping more bearable. Very clever, Mr. Hock.


----------



## mochoa

Ah, I like the popsicle stick idea for the old pittend blades, The ruler wasnt working for me for the Old wooden bodied laminated blades because they would flex and I was still grinding a large surface area.


----------



## RGtools

Hence amazon's brillian "free shipping" idea.

I never speand less than $50 bucks an order because of the darn thing. Brilliant.


----------



## mochoa

I have a list of $5 items in my basket at all times for those instances where my order is $20 and I need to reach the $25 threshold.


----------



## dbray45

I don't use a back bevel and polish the blade (both sides) with kraft paper after using an 8000 waterstone. The abrasiveness of the paper is almost a burnish and when you look at the edge under o loop, the edge is smooth and sharp.


----------



## Dcase

I just had to order more micro abrasive film today for Scary Sharpening and I get a set of 6 sheets for 13.99.. However once they added shipping the total was like 21.00. I think this was my 6th time having to order these which puts me over 100 dollars…. I think its time to invest in some nice stones…

Do any of you use Shapton stones? I think I remember one of you saying you had them.

Is there a difference between the Shapton ceramic stones and the glass stones?

I have a Shapton 120 grit ceramic stone that I got a while ago for grinding my primary bevels. If I am going to buy some more stones I would like to get a couple more Shapton ceramic stones but then I see these glass stones they have and I am confused as to what the difference is if there is any difference.


----------



## Dcase

David, I may have to try the Kraft paper idea… wow.. I would have never thought about that. I read an article somewhere where a guy talked about using a mouse pad to do the final polishing on the back and I thought that sounded strange but maybe it works…


----------



## mochoa

The thing with spending $20 at a time is that it flys under the radar and your old lady doesnt notice it on the Amex statement. Spending $100 bucks or more does.


----------



## RGtools

Yeah, but removing the reoccuring bill is a VERY nice upgrade for your shop (sorry Al).

Any permanent method of sharpening works….that's what I have come to believe. Pick one and fall in love with it.


----------



## mochoa

I know I'm just kidding, ill get stones eventually but I just got a band saw so I have to take a break on spending for a little bit.


----------



## RGtools

What toyl (tool+toy=toyl) did you acquire?


----------



## donwilwol

I read somewhere that some of the old timers used to strop plane blades with the palm of there hands. (Not recommending you try it, just saying I read it)


----------



## RGtools

I've read the same thing. I guess that's the ultimate untreated leather. Would not want to slip though.


----------



## mochoa

Toyl, I like that, it does feel that way since I dont need it for anything in particular right now.

I got a Grizzly 14" G0555, I also got the riser block and a wood slicer resaw blade that I haven't installed yet. The guy (a cabinet shop) even had some Oak slab table tops he was going to throw away that will be perfect for my future work bench. Some of you have already chimed in on my forum topic: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/31112

Looking forward to resawing something. I wonder if I will every be able to get rid of my table saw and thickness planer like Jim Tolpin talks about. I think I'll try to avoid using them for a while and see how that goes, but not ready to get rid of them.


----------



## RGtools

Nice. If I could own one power tool a solid band-saw would be it.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, I've only got a Central Machinery 14". Its not bad. I keep moving pieces of firewood from the pile to my shop. I've made a couple planes, chisel handles, marking knives, and a bunch of other stuff from resawn firewood. You'll love it.


----------



## mochoa

I can easily see it replacing my planer. I'm jointing one side by hand now anyway so resawing a piece instead of planning it is much faster and less noisy.


----------



## mochoa

Sweet DW, thats what I cant wait to do, cutting some found wood into boards. Your getting me fired up now. 
I have a piece of walnut firewood I've been saving for this moment.


----------



## donwilwol

walnut firewood?? who would do such a thing?


----------



## mochoa

Its a sin for sure.


----------



## dbray45

Dan, you can use any paper really. Printer paper is a little less abrasive. If you add a little oil to the paper all the better, just be careful of disposal - treat as an oily rag.

When people tell you to cut a piece of paper to test how sharp the blade is - don't do it unless you plan on sharpening the blade afterward. Paper is ridiculous in dulling blades that way, shave a small put of your arm instead, this also gives you a graduated test. If it takes off dead skin, you are close, if it shaves the hair and not the skin in one light pass, you are good to go. If you feel it tugging on your skin, stop, it is not sharp and it will cut you. If you are getting long in the tooth, like I am getting, be careful, it is easy to seriously cut yourself.

I have and use strops but you have to be careful with them, they will round off your edge. The pemise for a strop is to remove the burr from the stone. On a shraight razer, the blade is seriously thin so the strop is almost like a fine stone and takes off a little blade each time. On a thicker blade, the strop will round off the edge, granted it is at a minute level but after several times it is significant. If you put the strop on the bench and keep it flat, it works really well.


----------



## BrandonW

Personally like to shave my face with my plane irons and chisels. 

The band saw (I have a Ridgid 14") has been one of the most useful tools in the arsenal. Before I purchased one, I simply thought it would be useful for cutting curves, but I just keep a woodslicer blade on it now and use it primarily for straight cuts, awkward cuts (things I won't try on the table saw), or resawing.


----------



## Bertha

^I'm pretty unhappy with the performance of my big bandsaw at this moment but I haven't exhausted my tuning options. With a 3/4 inch blade, I have insufficient power for good resawing. I've either got my tension way wrong or I need a bigger motor. It'll resaw big stuff but it's really slow going.


----------



## Dcase

I don't have a bandsaw yet


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have one that is underpowered, with the wrong type of blade for resawing (the thing I want to do most w/ the band saw).

That's it: Bandsaws of your dreams…

Naw. Not dreamy enough.


----------



## Dcase

I resaw with my table saw. Not the safest choice for wider boards but it works until I get a bandsaw someday.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, i thought my bandsaw was under powered for resawing as well, until I set it up correctly for resawing. I replaced the tension spring, changed the tires, lined the wheels up and bought a good blade. The 1 hp motor now does anything i need it to.


----------



## ShaneA

Al, is that the monster Delta Band Saw you are talking about. I would have guessed it would scare the wood into resawed pieces. What type of HP does it have? No matter what, it still looks cool and intimidating.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don - when can you come over??


----------



## dbray45

I have a 14" with extension. Used it last night to resaw some wood. I have had this for several years and am still learning how to make this work the way I think it should. Then you change to a different flavor of wood and everything changes.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I'd be glad to help, but I think the expenses would kill you.


----------



## ShaneA

What do you guys think of the 3/4 blade vs 1/2 blade in the 3 tpi area? I have a timberwolfe 3/4, but I think I am too scared to "crank" it to the proper tension. It just seems like so much force. It was suggested on here to move to the 1/2 width, seemed logical. But my 3/4 doesnt really have any miles on it so to speak. I think I would be a little less scared to crank up the tension on the 1/2. However, I am no bandsaw expert. Go figure right? I think the only tool I really "know" how to use is a table saw! My problems resawing are in the drift area. I think my saw has the needed power, it cuts 10" walnut without hesitation.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rats (I knew you'd say that…)

I'll get serious about resawing someday. Sorted out about a dozen 6' 2 1/2" x 6" pieces of walnut last night and I'm going to need the bandsaw to step up when a project for that material comes along.


----------



## Dcase

Darn! I thought this one was going to fly under the radar due to the poor photos and lack of description… I got my hopes up thinking I could win this one for under 300 dollars…. I was wrong…. Its to high for me now but it was a dream..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150685519669?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## dbray45

From my little experience, the wider the blade and fewer teeth require more HP. I have 3/4 blades but usually use 1/2". The woodslicer blades have a variable piitch and can very cleanly.

Also, the fewer teeth can grab the wood more - be very very careful feeding the wood and watching where your fingers are. When going from heart wood to sap wood, the wood can jump into the blade. This happened to a friend and he was able to pull his thumb out of the blade just before the blade cut the bone. Need I say more - treat this saw gently.


----------



## jusfine

Haven't seen Brit for awhile, did he leave Lumberjocks for good?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

was there talk of him doing that?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

dbray, that's good info. Thanks!


----------



## Dcase

Brit was posting a few days ago it seems…. Wayne is the one I have not seen on here in a while… Where you at Wayne?


----------



## jusfine

Just had a PM from Mads, he may be gone… (Brit)


----------



## saddletramp

Randy posted #4444 on this thread 4 mins ago on 11/4 :^)


----------



## mochoa

Check out an article by Michael Fortune on FWW. He says you can resaw anything with. 1/2" blase and 1/2hp if the saw is tuned right


----------



## saddletramp

Randy, Brit had several posts on LJs yesterday.


----------



## saddletramp

Jusfine wrote: "Just had a PM from Mads, he may be gone…" Who might be gone, Brit or Mads?


----------



## Bertha

^Dan, too bad about that mitre, lol. He might sell you the hotdog alone for $300. Even at it's current $700, it'd be a steal.

Yes, it's my big, imposing Rockwell 20". It's got a "strong" 1hp (as they told me at the monster tool site). It probably needs everything, most importantly belts. I'm going to give it a total overhaul this year: Carter conversion, new tires, the works. It almost feels like the brake is on; it's strange. When you power it up, it fires right up raging. With 1/2 inch blades or smaller, it'll rip through anything in sight without pause. However, cutting 10" thick or thicker with a 3/4 inch Lenox, it feels like the motor is bogging. Like above, I'm too scared to really crank the tension and I'm surely not buying a tension meter. The blade feels "tight". I'll have to square it away before I reduce all my chestnut. I'm considering building a bachelor desk or secretary










but I'll need to resaw everything but the legs. I need to get this problem nipped before I start.


----------



## Bertha

maybe I'll just make something easy, you know, a weekend project:


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like a reasonable weekender, with some time left over to watch football.


----------



## Dcase

Holy Crap! Last I checked that auction with the Miter plane it was at 395.00… I had no idea it would reach 700+... Was probably a huge shock for the seller because they clearly had no clue what it was…

Al, those are some nice weekend projects but shouldn't you try something a little more complicated? The pieces you posted should only take a day and a half or less…


----------



## jusfine

Maybe Brit is starting rumours, stirring things up? If I am gone as he told Mads, someone should have told me…

Al, those look like nice cabinets for tool storage. Maybe in chestnut?


----------



## Bertha

^Dan, agreed. Perhaps I'll make matching ones


----------



## racerglen

Brit, as in Andy, responded to a vintage drills posting of mine 18 hours ago if that means anything.
He was going to try I/D ing a couple of my old braces..


----------



## Bertha

As long as that bit brace thread is going strong, Andy's not going anywhere


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, yeah that seller had no idea what they had. Just some rusty old tools, may get $20 for it. ;-) I'm surprised people found that listing at all!


----------



## racerglen

Andy just replied a few minutes ago..


----------



## Brit

*Jusfine* - I just sent you a message.

For the record, I'm still here, I'm not going anywhere and I never had any intentions of going anywhere. It was all a big misunderstanding and when I see Mads, I'll slap him about the head.


----------



## Dcase

How cool must that be though for someone who is not a woodworker or collector. To find a few old rusty planes and list them on ebay for 20 bucks hoping to just make a few bucks and then find your item sold for over 700 dollars…

Like I said, I thought it was going to fly under the radar. I was the high bidder on it last night at 220.00 and I was willing to go as high as 300 but when I checked it this am it had all ready reached 395… Thats to much for my blood let alone the 740 or so that it sold for… I don't want it that bad.


----------



## Bertha

^I thought it was over the new rules banning talk about bit braces.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
just kidding!


----------



## Brit

*Al *- I think one of those cabinets you posted would be a good challenge to take on. As I always tell myself, "If you don't think you CAN'T, you CAN."


----------



## mafe

Do not read Brit's comments, he is not here - it is a clone!


----------



## saddletramp

Andy, good to see that you have not left us. Who starts all these unfounded rumors anyway? BTW, did you hear that Al and Don W teed off each other so bad in a PM war that they both have left for other playgrounds? And what's up with Wayne C? He's not been here in a while, I wonder if he's left too???
.
.
.
.
.
.
;^)


----------



## Brit

That's two slaps I owe the vintage architect. Oh hell, I might as well make it three. I'll deliver one on Randy's behalf.


----------



## Brit

Thanks Saddle. LJs is a regular little soap opera at times. LOL


----------



## RGtools

We are all clones.

I still like clone Andy and clone Mads.

Now we need to account for Wayne.


----------



## Dcase

Yes, where is Wayne?


----------



## mafe

John?


----------



## donwilwol

I've been wondering about Wayne myself. Hope he is ok.

Bob, are you up to no good. I'm not sure how anyone could get teed off at Al.


----------



## DaddyZ

According to Wayne's Home page last comments 9 days ago!!


----------



## RGtools

True. Probably just one the mend with his leg. I bet he's carving a new one.


----------



## mafe

I'm sure he is just carving away and will show up with a wonderful carving.

RG:


----------



## Bertha

^lol, I pm'd Wayne a while back and I didn't hear back. It was a stupid question about carving, so he might have simply chosen not to answer it Don, ask my fiance' who could get teed off at Al


----------



## mafe

Never!
Love you man!
Have a nice weekend.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, live in fiance' and wives don't count. They can get mad at you because you're the one standing in front of them. I'm not sure, but I think it's a female thing.


----------



## Bertha

^that happens to me all the time. I'm a chronic light not turner offer. I catch more grief for that than anything.


----------



## Bertha

Hey all, I'm considering building something from plans for the first time. Might be fun, I'm thinking. Do any of y'all know of a place with really good plans for traditional pieces? I've got a book about secretaries but I think I'm saving that for my major lifework project. I'm really liking this bachelor chest/trunk/desk thing. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Dcase

Al, what exactly are you looking to make? A chest? Trunk? Desk? I have tons of plans in PDF format. I might have a good one if you give me a more specific idea of what your looking to make..


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I wish I could tell you but I'm really early in the research. There's something called a bachelor's desk. It's a lot like a secretary but smaller and a bit more masculine. I know zero about the history, etc.
Here's an example of a study on the style:
http://buzzonantiques.blogspot.com/2010/07/bachelors-chest.html

I'm not sure if this is what I want or just a small secretary. I want it for a guest bedroom as a permanent desk of sorts.


----------



## Dcase

Ill go through my plans and see if I have anything like that… I will get back to you on it… I have a huge library of plans and woodworking books on my computer… I knew they may come in handy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al- ever see Norm's Planter's Desk? Might be simpler that you want, but would be a fun build.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Dan! No, Smitty, I haven't seen Norm's desk. I want to, though I found a bachelor's chest plan at both woodcraft and Hartville

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2081743/32201/Bachelor-Chest-Plan.aspx


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Likely not at all what you're thinking, but could easily be tailored

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?901


----------



## Bertha

I broke out the old tape measure and I think the true Bachelor's Chest is probably what I'm going to have to go with. It's for a smallish room with large windows. If I keep it under 31" tall, I'll have the versatility of allowing it to go under the windows (which is a pretty attractive prospect). The chest could double for guest storage and a writing surface. It's not my favorite style of furniture but it would be fun and very practical in that room.


----------



## jusfine

Al, here is where I have purchased some plans in the past. They have some decent Greene and Greene projects.


----------



## MarkE

I was born and raised in New Britain, Connecticut. Nuff said. :>)


----------



## SamuelP

Is a nightmare a dream?


----------



## Bertha

^lol Sam, I won't be bidding It's interesting, though, a metal clad woodbody; kinda like an infill backwards


----------



## donwilwol

I swear that same Sandusky plane has been on there forever. I'm thinking of buying it just to get it off ebay. But I guess I'd have to look at it either way.


----------



## Bertha

That's how I feel about those wooden molder sets. I'm tempted to buy them just so I don't have to look at them. I can't buy anything; I've promised two LJ now that I'd buy planes from them and the better half says I'm over my budget. How to increase my budget. I can't really get a second job

Off topic but I ordered some brass bar stock from McMaster Carr. I'd never ordered from them before (that I remember) and the choices were a bit staggering. Anyway, I ordered this stock and it was literally on my door like 12 hours later. I'm not even sure how they did it. These three little piece of brass were in a giant FedEx box, as well. Man, that's fast shipping.

On topic, regarding stones. I don't feel like doing the math to see if this is a good deal, but on first glance it looks like one (except the shipping):

http://cgi.ebay.com/Shapton-ceramic-on-glass-sharpening-stone-set_W0QQitemZ220854834056QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:105#ht_500wt_949


----------



## racerglen

EEEkkkk !
Thats a whole lotta sandpaper or other stones !
What was that about over budget Al ?

;-)


----------



## Bertha

^well, the diamond lapping plate is $320 or so. Some of the really high grit ones are $120 or so. It might actually be a pretty good deal; just get em all at once. I'm sticking to sandpaper for the meantime.


----------



## Bertha

Nice plough, lol at picture size.









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-antique-hardwood-molding-plane-/300618255080?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fe3e8ae8

$75, 3 days out, no bids.

and "molding plane irons" for a steal:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-molding-plane-Irons-eight-pieces-assorted-/180749082643?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a157c2013

this could keep a homebrewed planemaker busy for a while:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-Molding-Plane-Wedges-and-some-Blades-and-some-Others-/110768293192?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ca4e0548

Pretty plane; someone didn't like the bedding angle:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/E-W-Carpenter-Patd-Double-Wedge-Smooth-Molding-Plane-/400244160786?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d30693912

I want this really bad (and have for the 10 times it's been posted):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/W-Greenslade-Triple-Reed-Molding-Plane-Fully-Boxed-/250798789847?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a64c5d4d7

The dumbest thing an avid FleaBayer could do is post links here, lol

And will someone buy the dang handrail plane pair so I can stop looking at them!


----------



## lysdexic

Al,
I've been contemplating taking the plunge on a Shapton set. I've not committed to a sharpening system as of yet. Right now Ive just a cheaper combo wetstone, slab of granite, and sandpaper. I appreciate what Jim Tolpin says about sharpening and realize long term it is the most important. Your sharpening system/ station needs to dedicated, convenient, and ready to go. Absolutely no energy of activation required. To me that means eventually getting rid of the jig as well.

I've researched oilstones, whetstones, and scary sharp. I'm leaning towards hollow grind and the Shaptons. But damn they are expensive.


----------



## lysdexic

Do any of you guys camber your bevel up irons? If so, any tricks or considerations.

I'm trying to smooth a hall table top and getting frustrated with my WR #4. before venturing into vintage, the hand planes of my dreams were the Veritas BU Jack and jointer. I get FAR better smoothing performance from these than the WR #4. I've rounded the corners of the BU irons but they still leave tracks. They are so thick that cambering them is going to be a lot of work.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, they are Scotty. I've got all the Norton waters up to 8000 and a Tormek with all the fixins. However, I prefer a long slab of marble windowsill from Lowes, sandpaper, and an Eclipse jig. When I'm at Lowes (daily almost, you know the drill all too well), I'll grab a windowsill if I'm back there. They're hidden near the tile and run $10 or so. They're perfectly sized to take a sheet of automotive paper and I'll load up several from 120 grit to 2500 grit. If I'm feeling frisky but don't want to dirty the shop, I'll make one; makes me feel like I'm doing something. I usually finish it off on either a strop or a pass over the leather Tormek wheel. When I say Tormek, I really mean JET. I own them both but the wheel on my Tormek is too fine to strike primary hollow grind bevels, etc. It just sits there; all the fixins have been stolen and placed on the JET which sits in a nice centralized sharpening station like you describe. I re-routed the power switch to the front and have baskets for jigs, baskets for grading stones, a shelf for waterstones, and a shelf for a down and dirty coarse wetgrinder (a cheap one).

All that being said, the Shaptons really speak to me (except the price). I especially want one of those cupped stones for cambered blades but damn, really, on the price. I'd like the camber jig for the wetgrinder too but damn, really, on the price. I don't know how the glass shaptons will hold up but man, they're nice to look at; you know they're flat as can be, and the profile makes for easy storage. I'd like to grab all of them including the diamond lapping/flattening plate but the price in toto is approaching the Tormek. It's easier for me to spend $20 on sandpaper 50 times than shell out $1000 at once. Us rich doctors, right? We should be putting these things in people's stockings. Sorry, I've been in an off-topic forum justifying my salary

I'm thinking. A nice strop might be something nice for you to discover in your mailbox. I could carve some male genitalia in the handle so you couldn't show anyone. No pressure for quality, and all. I'm thinking


----------



## Bertha

^I almost forgot, it seems totally logical that eventually, the jig will be gone. I'm pretty confident that my freehanding is pretty darn close to where I want to be but it's so easy to just pop it in the jig and go at it mindlessly. Having used sandpaper for many years now, there's still something "pure" about a waterstone. It just feels right. I've never fooled with the oilstones other than to sharpen lawn equipment. Speaking of which, I now live in an area where I can totally justify buying a Gravely or a DR. Jealous?


----------



## lysdexic

I'm a fix in' to go crank up my John Deere right now. So much for shop time….chores to do.


----------



## Bertha

There's a thread around here about my John Deere experience. My tractor's still running strong and Consumer Reports agrees that it's the one I wanted. However, my better half hit a stump with my fancy JD pushmower and killed it dead, about a year old, bent the crankshaft. John Deere told me to "buy another mower", so I am, just not a John Deere. I think the common consensus ended up being 1) buy a throwaway or 2) buy a commercial Snapper ($800'ish). I think the middle ground was 3) buy a Honda with a shear pin. I've got a few months to decide, I suppose.


----------



## Brit

*lysdexic* - Good question on cambering bevel up plane irons. I'd like to know the answer to that one too. I don't have a bevel up plane yet, but I will.

I've never seen the point in rounding the corners of an iron (bevel up or down). The reason people do it is because they get plane tracks. Rounding the corners doesn't solve that problem. You just end up with tracks that have a tiny radius and not a 90 degree angle, neither of which are the end result you want right? So I'm going on record to say that rounding corners is a total waste of time. The only way to get rid of plane tracks is to camber the iron correctly for the depth of cut you are taking IMO.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, and a properly tuned scraper will obliterate plane tracks anyway. If you're taking deep passes, you'll follow it by another plane anyway. I don't bother knocking the edges either.


----------



## lysdexic

@Al, I remember your John Deere rant weeks ago. Looked for your salary justification thread and couldn't find it. I am getting an 18% pay cut over the next three years. Yea! That would be manageable if I could control my costs but external factors drive them up.

@Brit, I am glad you said it. Ive not impressed with the rounding corner technique and eliminating plane tracks. It probably prevents digging on occasion. Conceptually, I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Bertha

Scotty, nothing like an 18% paycut to boost morale, lol. I've got the cheapest malpractice in medicine (I mean, how much harm can I really do and last time I checked, I had 11 insurance policies. Anyway, I'm preaching to the crowd.

Like Lysdexic says, you may get a bit of extra tearout without the corners cropped but it's usually when I'm going pretty aggressive. If the next plane in line can't police it up, it's my aggressiveness to blame. All that being said, if you want to knock a corner down 1/128th on a high grit stone, I doubt you're doing any harm. I had a chance to push around a 606 with a PROPERLY placed camber and it was an animal. It was designed for hogging and hog it did. It reminded me of Dan's youtube posting of the guy with a scrub and wooden bracelets.


----------



## lysdexic

*@Al*, define, in your opinion, a PROPERLY placed camber


----------



## lysdexic

*@everyone* - I have read that many hand planers wont let sandpaper touch the surface after smoothing. Yet, I have grown fond of wet sanding a varnish with 400 grit wet/dry paper on the first coat. Would that change anyone's strategy on how "dreamy" there smoothing plane has to be?


----------



## Bertha

Lys, I defer to the thread's official definition of camber, the RGTools official definition above somewhere. For me, that means one that is subtle, maybe 2-3 shavings in radius; one that's barely perceptible visually. Maybe I'll break out the compass today and see what I can do with my scrub iron.


----------



## Bertha

Via the miracles of a slow thread today, I'm in the shop doing just that now.

OK, I decided to look into this camber thing of yours, Lysdexic.

Here's a 7.5 inch radius that looks "proper" to me. I'll put it in my scrub. Those are redheart woods on that scrub for those of you playing along at home










OK, I struck the radius onto the back of the iron with a diamond scribe and I'm off to the wet wheel. I like this jig for a camber because I can "rock" the jig into the camber and it will actually tip the blade into the wheel, making it not only cambered but with a bit of a convexity exaggeration.










OK, I got my primary and it looks damn close to my radius. I ran the wheel pretty fast and it's a bit rough. This is some old, old Stanley iron and it took forever to mirror the back.










So I'll work on it with some Autosol charging the leather wheel.










I like to go 1) polish the primary on the wheel, 2) polish the back on 2000 grit, 3) repeat; until I've got a brutal edge. No ruler trick or secondary for me.










Now I've got her all shiny and it's time to load her into the plane. I'm going to need a hammer.










This looks about right to me; but it sure is hard to photograph. I'd say about 1/32" proud.



















Time to put this thing to work and flatten a piece of cupped pine.










Not exactly bracelets but some good full length shavings.










So Scott, that's about what I'd call "proper"; not too aggressive, just right.


----------



## Bertha

I also had some chores to do around the shop.

I had to make these finials for a paper towel holder gone bad. They use those irritating 1/2 wood thread 1/2 machine thread jobbies. I made these out osage orange to 400 grit and Briwax clear, nothing more.










I submit this picture of my massive Butcher pigsticker just to show how cool I am.










I wanted to make a small strop for a buddy. I took a piece of wormy chestnut all the way down with planes and saws, no power. I left the bottom scrubbed for coolness and grip.










I scuffed up a piece of suede and found a nice tight strop leather. I'll put them both on.





































More later on this little guy.


----------



## RGtools

I love the strop.


----------



## lysdexic

Holy crap Al. Now, does the primary bevel stay constant along the camber or does it change. If so, what is the rate of change. If you can do a quick first order derivative of the rate of change I'd appreciate it so I dial it in. I am sure I can reproduced that with my eclipse jig. ; )

Seriously, I understand the ~ 8" radius for a scrub or jack. What I am trying to get at is the "slight" camber of smoothing iron. I am not trying to beat a dead horse but what technique do you guys use for that imperceptible camber. Do you mark out a 16" radius or do you do it with side-to-side finger pressure with a jig OR just free hand.

I especially would like to hear how to this with the "planes of my reality" which are the Veritas BU planes - for now.

Bottom line - I need to get some kind of grinder.


----------



## lysdexic

BTW, RG's defintion of camber is noted and adopted as gospel.


----------



## Brit

Whilst on a recent visit to Mads tool cave, amongst all the other tools we discussed, were strops. Mads swears blind that the smooth side should be up. He said he um'd and ar'd about it for some time and after consulting barber sites where they talk about sharpening cut throat razors (who knew?), he said they favoured smooth side up.

I've yet to use a strop on plane irons but at a Lie Nielsen tool event, I bought some chamois leather and some rouge from the guy who was demonstrating Clifton planes. I asked him if a strop added any value to an iron that had been sharpened on an 8000 grit Norton waterstone (my highest grit). He um'd and ar'd and said probably.

My gut says, it shouldn't make any difference since the steel is so much harder than the leather. Once I get around to making a strop, I'll have an opinion. In the meantime, I'd be interested in what others think. What say you?


----------



## Brit

Cambers:

Scrub 6" radius
Jack 8" radius
Smoother (4 1/2 A2 iron) - Establish 25 degree primary, lift 2 or 3 degrees and establish secondary on a Norton 8000 waterstone. Then apply all the pressure to the left of the blade for 10 strokes, followed by all the pressure to the right of the blade for 10 strokes. Then apply all the pressure halfway between the far left and center for 5 strokes, followed by all the pressure halfway between the far right and center for 5 strokes. This gives me shavings of .001" without leaving tracks.

Note: This will vary for different widths of blade, different steels and different sharpening mediums, so experiment to find what works for you.


----------



## Bertha

That strop's for you, by the way, lysdexic. For a subtle camber on a non-scrub, I think a 10" radius or so might do on a #5. On a 5 1/2, 6, etc., I'd probably push it to 12" or more b/c of the width.

Andy, I'm torn on the strop but I really like them for carving tools. The charged powered strop is just a fact; it takes off metal; just took my scrub iron from coarse to mirrored in a matter of minutes. Now is that a reasonable request of a manual strop? Probably not. I use the strop mainly to freshen up chisels and carving tools. If I was going to the trouble to remove a plane iron, it wouldn't be to strop, lol. But a quick pass over a strop with a dulling chisel definitely makes a difference.

Regarding smooth up or down, I always like smooth up and I like a very hard, very flat leather like is on the strop above. The reason I provided a suede side is simply for owner's choice. I know a lot of people like charging suede with rouge. The future owner of this strop can let us know which was is best! 

Edit: just read Andy's post; I had a 6 on my scrub prior to today and it's clear to me that I like a larger radius. Your method sounds like it would work wonderfully.


----------



## donwilwol

ok, what am I missing. ??


----------



## donwilwol

so with all the talk about scrub planes, which I don't have yet. Is there any advantage to buying (other than its cool) a real scrub (like the #40) in lieu of just putting a camber on say a #5?


----------



## ShaneA

Don, instead of brass screws, they must be gold! Only explanation.


----------



## Dcase

Don, YES!! I have a jack tuned with a heavy camber and I thought it worked fine as a "scrub" plane… That was until I got a scrub plane…

The biggest difference I think is the weight. Its a heck of a light lighter so if you are needing to do some heavy stock removal its much less tiresome to use the scrub. No cap iron, no frog, no bells and whistles.. Just a body, thick iron and your ready to go…

I would strongly suggest getting one.. I am surprised you don't have one with all the planes you have.


----------



## Bertha

^lol at those #5 totes. You could get the whole plane for that, of course.

I've got scrubs but I prefer a cambered jack. This may sound petty but the scrub makes a strange ringing sound when pushed hard. It's an unnerving sound to me. I guess the thought is that the narrow iron will be easier to push through a coarse cut but I'd prefer a jack.


----------



## Bertha

^I knew Dan loved the scrub. It does what it's supposed to do but I don't enjoy using mine as much as Dan does. Different strokes for different folks, literally.


----------



## mochoa

Ok I'm just catching up here.

Carving tool strops, I think the best way to go is to get a piece of scrap wood, carve a groove with each tool (gouge, v tool, etc) into the wood with both the inside and outside of the tool. then charge that with your stropping compound. You now have a strop that exactly matches the profile of your tool.

Camber: here is how I did mine on my Jack. An aggressive jack plane is cambered about 1/16" off of flat so I just free handed it and checked it with my square until both tips had the 1/16" camber and the peak of the ark was roughly in the center of the blade. Here is a pic, I know the peek doesn't look centered but the sides of the blade are not parallel. 









I stopped using my MDF strop and went to .3 Micron film when I noted my chisel tips having a super small micro bevel. It was from the build up on the strop making it un-flat.

Brit, if you are using 8000 grit stone stropping is beneficial if the compound you use is for sure .5 micron or less Chromium oxide. that would put you at about 10,000 grit. I found out that most buffing compounds have particle sized mixed in that are larger than .5 micron. I have a good chart somewhere I will find and post.


----------



## mochoa

Bit. P.S. That Lie Nielsen guy knew his compound had larger particles thats why he hemmed and hawed when you asked him. They dont like to advertise that kind of thing. Although I have not confirmed this about their product but its a strong hunch. You are probably better off leaving it at 8000 grit if you are not sure of your compound.


----------



## RGtools

Radius is actually a bad way to describe camber. This is because the bedding angle of the plane affects your camber. Take a look at a plate. If you look at it straight on the plate is a circle. If you look at the plate from the side it's a line. Edges are the same way. The lower the angle of the plane the more likely your edge will approach that of a straight line…therefore to achieve the same camber as as you would with a 45 degree bed angle, you would need to have a tighter arc on the plane that is bedded at 12 degrees. This is a great boon for bevel up smoothers, but the geometry does not add up for aggressive cambers on bevel up tools.

Lysdexic. For a smoother I just use finger pressure on the outside corners to create a mild camber while I am honing. If I was using a bevel up tool I would put a bit more arc on the blade on the grinder to get the same result.

Mauricio that looks about like mine. Good work and great picture.


----------



## donwilwol

For a strop I just have a piece of wood with a piece of leather glues to it. At first I added compound, but now I just use the leather. I can see the difference when using it, it polishes it. Right after a sharpening I can't see much difference, I've tested with and without stropping, but you can touch up a blade with just the strop to get a little more life out of it.

A scrub has been on my list for a while. I just haven't come across one in the wild yet, and I've been trying to stay away from ebay for buying planes. I went back though my planes and realized the only planes I've over paid for, came from ebay.


----------



## Bertha

I appeased the wood gods, I think. I chopped down my wormy chestnut offcuts and mailed them out to LJ pals. I've still got one box to send and whatever's left is still fair game. I gave the offcuts of my offcuts to a lady at work to use as starter blocks in her fireplace. So far, no shred wasted. The wood Gods are happy with me momentarily.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bertha is a master at good, long lasting threads! This one, and now the drill one… way to go!

*Do me a favor though, click over to the Charles Niel vs Stumpy Nubs contest thread and help judge the boxes! Then come back here and continue your discussion with the warm inner feeling of having done another good deed…*


----------



## donwilwol

I know its been a while. Restore stock is getting low.
Stanley #26.


----------



## BrandonW

Is there an exhaustive list of the dimensions for Stanley planes somewhere, which includes the regular sizes (1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8) and the half sizes (4 1/2, 5 1/4, 5 1/2)? I'm interested to know the widths and lengths of the plane bodies as well as the blade widths. I've seen a couple of website that have the blade width, but not the body width and only for the integers. I'm sure there's a list out there, but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## BrandonW

Found this in Garrett Hack's The Handplane Book.









Still doesn't list the body width, but I guess we can determine that by adding about 3/8 or 1/2 to the blade width.


----------



## donwilwol

supertools.com gives the lenght and width. Its not in a chart form, but under each description


----------



## Bertha

Have you checked out Patrick Leach's website. I think they give general sizes but it's not very user friendly and certainly not tabular.

http://supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html

Yeah, I'd say add 1/4" or so to the iron width; should get your pretty close on the benchies. Carriage planes, etc. will of course be iron width. Are you about to go shopping for something special?

Edit: Patrick also hates bedrocks, ; but models his own offering in bedrock style (?)


----------



## donwilwol

great minds think alike.


----------



## ShaneA

So did you guys ever come to a consensus on the bedrocks? Are they justified in their higher costs for performance, collectability, or any other reasons? Or all they much ado about little to nothing?


----------



## Brit

*Don, Al* - Supertools is just giving the iron width, not the casting width. It would also vary depending on what type plane you are talking about. Not by much I grant you, but I assume Brandon is asking because he wants to build a cabinet before he has the planes, so if he wants a good fit it might make a difference.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, I like the bedrocks. I argued with Al for a long time, then made the mistake of buying one. I love the looks of the flat side. Note from a purely "can it plane a piece of wood" its probably not much difference. So far I've got a 604 and a 605. My plan is to eventually get them all. Note, I certainly wouldn't pay ebay prices if all I needed was a plane to work with wood, its just become more than that for me.

That probably doesn't answer your question. Are they justified in there higher cost. No. That doesn't mean I won't buy them when I find one I CAN justify.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, you are correct. I actually paid attention to what I was reading.

Brandon, tomorrow sometime I can get the width on everything 2 -8.


----------



## ShaneA

I think I understand Don. They fall into a "nice" to have catagory, while not revolutionizing the shavings aspect. Maybe not a value compared to cost increase in performance, but cool, none the less?


----------



## mochoa

Dan W, that's a handsome looking plane. I have a question for you on all the planes you have restored. Do any of them look like a jig was used to sharpen them? Of the 3 antique planes I have, all of them seem to have been sharpened free hand.

On the Scrub planes, I really want one of those wooden bodied scrubs with the horn on the front, they just look so freaking cool. The ones Mads and Dennis call "Scandinavian Style". I don't know why I'm so partial to the wooden planes, I just think with big hands they are more comfortable to hold. And I think the old laminated blades are awesome.


----------



## mochoa

P.S. I think WayneC has been at the woodworking show all weekend in California.


----------



## mochoa

Here is a link to the bandsaw toonup video/article I mentioned earlier. Michael Fortune says you can pretty much re-saw anything with a 1/2" 3tpi Skiptooth blade and all you need is like .5 HP. As long as the saw is tooned up right.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuidePDF.aspx?id=34055

I haven't tried it yet on my "new" bandsaw but I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## mochoa

Also, here is a great chart I found on abrasives. It equivalizes Japanese/Euro/American grit sizes comparing them to average Micron size and to sharpening stones.

http://sharpeningmadeeasy.com/grits.htm


----------



## ShaneA

ok, I jumped into the bedrock thing. $52 for an older 606c with flat sides. Seemed reasonable compared to a bailey #6. I guess I will find out about them. If nothing else, someday these planes can adorn my future man room along with my vintage automobile decor : )


----------



## thedude50

thats a good price Shane is it jacked up cause it books at 150-200 and is a good plane to have I think the bedrocks are worth the price and will take a bedrock over a bailey any day. know you will get differing ideas on the thread but i am actually going to test this scientifically and see if there is a difference .


----------



## ShaneA

The knob and tote are broken, body is intact. Usual rust and dirt. Should clean up….nice.

Wow, listen to the new guy! "Should clean up nice" You guys should be ashamed!


----------



## donwilwol

That sounds like a really good price Shane. I have a 605 for sale .

I wish I could have bought dude's 602. All this "collecting" is fun, but its an expensive hobby.

I'm going to weigh a few planes today. According to supertools, the bedrocks are lighter than the Stanley's. I would have thought they would be heavier.


----------



## Bertha

^Don, that is a nice plane. I bet it will fetch well over 100. I imagine that many people will pay a premium for "tuned". I would think the bedrocks were heavier, as well.

Edit: I broke out the #8 yesterday to work on the strop I've been playing with. That plane is sure a joy to use. I glad I spent the time with the metal polish b/c that glimmer made me smile when it came out of my till. My chipbreaker's not seating properly, though. I'll need to correct that or use it as an excuse to upgrade the set. They are pristine SW, so I'm a bit disinclined to remove them.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I look forward to those measurements! I'm building a plane till and I wanted to be able to make the available space for planes I don't yet own.  The one I'm making space for should fit a 2, 3, 4, 5, 5 1/2, 6, 7, and 8.  I only own about half of those though.

On the bailey versus bedrock issue, I just simply love the way that later model bedrocks look, with the flat sides. The frog bedding is a lot better too, but I'm just not sure it's enough to justify the extra costs, which are generally triple the auction prices on ebay.


----------



## racerglen

Al..
Found the answer to your yard works issues right in a corner of my shop !


----------



## donwilwol

^Al, the chip breaker usually just honing to get it flat at the contact point. I've only had a very few i've had to re-bend, just a little is all it takes.

I haven't bought any bedrocks on ebay. I have 2, a 604 and a 605. Both were found in the wild. I agree they may be worth a little more just for the "cool" factor, but not the 3 and 4 times as much.

I also don't get the ebay prices. Its frustrating as a seller. I'm glad I just do it for the fun of it. If I was actually trying to make money I'd be pulling my hair out.


----------



## BrandonW

Glen, I sure hope you're not using that thing to repair your braces.


----------



## racerglen

No..
It's "Shop Art" now..officialy retired.
;-)


----------



## donwilwol

I've added overall plane sizes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good morning, gents! Lots of msgs to catch up on, all great stuff.

Al - the camber you created pales in comparison to the very, very agressive (off the RG Camber Scale) curve that came with my SW #40. I'll have to get a pic ala: Mochoa and post it here for those without scrubs.

And, long story short, went to an auction over the weekend and wound up meeting a gent that has been collecting handsaws, Stanley tools, chisels, etc. for over 25 years. Got his name and address, going to see him sometime. Bought his #1 over 20 years ago… And no, he doesn't have a #164 :-(. But lots of bedrocks, including a #2C flatside. He 'cleans them up, and puts them on the shelf in his basement.' Not a user at all. I'm intrigued…

What'd I buy that he came over to ask me about? A "Bridge Tool Co." 20" tool box saw with great etching, original sharpening, and great handle. Also a Diamond Edge 12" backsaw. Also gorgeous, and cuts like a dream, straight and oh-so-smooth. $20 for each of them. Certainly higher than I expected them to go, but glad I have them. I'll put pics up tonight.


----------



## Bertha

Glen, that thing is awesome. I'll have to take a picture of the modern version I bought; pales in comparison. 
Smit, yeah, my scrub came with a profile like a fingernail. It was quite unpleasant to use.
Wow, guys's got a 602 laying around? Serious collecting.


----------



## racerglen

Thing is Al, if you weary of wacking brush you could go back in time and try it out the way the
French pesants used the long handled version..Wacking British Knights in full armour off their horses..
;-}

(oh, in the closeup of the head you can see it's ony a "medium")


----------



## Bertha

^Lol, Glen I've had several shoulder surgeries and it only took a swipe or two with my new tool to realize that it wasn't for me. Mine is quite scary looking, so it's got that going for itself If I get that DR brush trimmer I want, I'll probably use mine for whacking a trail to make room for the DR.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, and a 2 "C" no less. You know, so the fatigue of excessive friction is averted while smoothing for long periods. 

Ah, you backed off the Fingernail Camber (great descriptor, BTW). I like it *because* it's so radically different from any other plane in the arsenal. For me, it's what makes a scrub earn it's keep: very rough work that I wouldn't trust to a tool with more parts. I've also opted to keep two #5s: one set up like the one above, the other with a more moderate curve to the blade.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, your blog of references is AWESOME, btw…


----------



## Bertha

LOL Smit. I still find the scrub uncomforable, but lots of fun. It's a workout, if you're in the mood for that; otherwise, I like an aggressive #5 like you do. The crosshatching method shown in Dan's video is particularly good for the scrub, though, with its skinny self. It's a bit too aggressive for my tastes with the grain but to prep for power planing, that crosshatch flattening method is a winner.


----------



## jusfine

Ok, maybe I misunderstood the use of a scrub plane… 

I lightly used my scrub plane *after* I had smoothed the lumber for the sides and ends of the cradle I built to add a textured feel and look. It is very subtle but I really like how it turned out and will likely use it again. It is not for every piece of furniture, but I think it works here.

I made a number of passes mostly on or near the glue lines, and it created a few extra shadows and the gentle ripples help hide the color differences in the walnut. I made sure it was inconsistent (quite easy) and my daughter loves it.

I enjoy a very old piece of furniture, checking to see where the handplane or chisel tracks are, in my mind it adds value and character and makes it feel a lot less like an Ikea product that someone slapped together in their living room from pre-cut pieces…

Here is a piece that a client gave me after I built their house about 9 years ago, it stands at the walkout entrance to our home. It was reportedly built over 100 years ago, and came to Canada from Africa. It is made of teak and it has tons of character and tool marks, the single top board is almost 22" wide and is nowhere close to being flat, but was obviously planed by hand.



















I was about to go out to the shop and as I walked out ran my hand over the top and once again felt the tool marks, and that is what inspired me to make scrub marks on an already flattened piece.

Too much info?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jusfine's use of the scrub as a finishing tool aside, I don't think a scrub is particulary the tool of choice for working the faces of boards that are less than 1" thick. Too much material removal in Fingernail mode. It is a fine tool for quickly taking width off of 3/4" thick boards (vs. ripping by hand); I've done that before and it works.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for those blog posts, Don!

Randy, I don't own a scrub plane yet, but as far as I understand it, it's for cutting down the stock heavily and quickly. It should be followed up by the other planes such as jack, jointer, smoother. Of course, a lot of people like those scrub marks in their furniture, like you, but I think you can still scrub first, and just not be aggressive in the jointing and smoothing to retain those marks. Am I wrong, fellas?


----------



## BrandonW

Follow up note. Don't use the scrub plane in the shower. I imagine it would rust quickly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon, you are correct. After working the faces of boards with a scrub (or heavily cambered jack), you can always stop smoothing before all is done and retain the scallop marks. That way you're not dialing back the scrub… And that's the beauty of having these marvels; they can do so many things and have been waiting for us (in most cases) for decades just to get busy!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The scrub is japaned everywhere but the sole; made for rough work. There is one that is even rougher, though: the furring plane was totally japaned. So it alone may be suitable for use in the shower, but I'm not suggesting any such thing (for the record).

Anyone got a furring plane? Or Dreaming of Owning One?


----------



## RGtools

I enjoy my scrub but only use it when I have a layer of dirt to remove from old reclaimed timbers. Once I have a fine board in hand I use the jack for my cross grained work. I use the scru for backing out mouldings as well. If I need to make a board more narrow in a hurry I use a drawknife.


----------



## Bertha

RG, also in Dan's video, the guy was using the scrub to set moldings against untrue walls. With a drawknife or small block plane nearby, I'm puzzled why he'd reach for the scrub (?). To my understanding, the scrub is used to preliminarily flatten boards in anticipation of jacking/fore'ing, etc.; and to quickly reduce the width of boards. I see advantages in a cambered #5 for both of those applications. You get a wider swath and a more stable feeling plane (to me). I'm not bashing the scrub; I've put in time with mine this week (see above). I like it either 1) to admire or 2) to intentionally leave scrub marks with the grain like Brandon suggests. If you re-watch Dan's video, the guy mentions "a little tearout". His tearout looked to me to be 1/4" deep or so. Cross grain with a scrub is risky business, as you can shear off massive chunks of wood.

My scrub is relegated to the dirty tasks RG mentions. It's a tool that's meant to be abused and I provide the opportunity Check out the front of the mouth and the deep sole grooves on mine. Whoever had it before me wasn't shy either. 

Where's Dan to stick up for the scrub?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I see the scrub as the equivalent of an older Jeep, maybe a CJ5 or so: get it dirty, do the ruff and tumble, off-road stuff with it rather than anything else. A cambered #5 in that sense would be a Cherokee Laredo: capable of going through creek beds, but why risk putting it through the abuse? It's made for much nicer things…


----------



## Bertha

I'm now very tempted to use CJ5 and Laredo to describe my planes The problem is, I'd rather have a CJ5 than a Laredo but I'd rather have a #5 than a #40. I guess a bevel up smoother is an S55 or an S8, lol.


----------



## DaddyZ

Holy crap your pants Batman, Friday night 4.7 Earthquake - Saturday Night 5.6 Earthquake.

Fireplace has to come down!








What I see when I open my shop!
































*Even got Interviewed & shown Nationally*
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032619/#45184016


----------



## BrandonW

Here's an example of the Stanley 340 furring plane that Smitty mentioned:










This puppy apparently sold for $1,700.


----------



## Bertha

Oh man, what a drag. That was a really nice looking chimney, too. It didn't get ALL your handscrews at least Good luck with the cleanup.


----------



## Bertha

^yeah, the furring planes aren't for the poor. That thing just looks mean though.


----------



## ShaneA

Daddyz, that sucks. Would I be on a thin limb if I was to guess you home insurance does not cover quakes?


----------



## BrandonW

Sorry for the chimney, Daddyz. I hope it's not too much of a hassle/set back to repair! It's those unexpected home issues that really get you.


----------



## Dcase

I'm here! I didn't get on here much this weekend so I had to catch up. Still talking about the scrub plane I see…

I think I am pretty much on the same page as you guys when it comes to the scrub plane. I mostly use my scrub to do a quick clean up of rough sawed boards before I use my power jointer and planer. I have a lot of rough sawed lumber that was probably milled 20 some years ago. Most of it is very dirty on the outside with dirt and sand so it wouldn't take much to dull my jointer/planer knifes.

So what I do is I take the dirty board and I take a few quick passes across the grain down the length of the board. I do this on both sides. If the board has a big cup in it I will spend a little extra time on the ends taking that cup down a bit to save myself some passes through the jointer. For jobs like this I think the scrub is the best plane for the job because of its weight and iron. The iron is pretty much ready to go right off the grinder. You don't need a nice fine polished edge for stock removal. So its easy to just pop the iron out grind it and put it back in. I can use my jack plane for this task but its a lot heavier and I don't really like beating the piss out of my jack plane. I have used it for this task and it feels like something might break.. You can beat the crap out of the scrub plane with no worry at all. Smittys comparison with an old jeep is right on.

Now if I have a piece that is clean but has a small cup in it then I will use my jack plane with the cambered iron. It takes a cleaner cut and wider shaving. When flattening a glued up panel the jack plane with camber is a great choice.

I actually used my scrub a lot this past weekend. I had some maple firewood that had spalted so I wanted to mill it into some smaller boards. I split the small log and then used the scrub plane to establish a flat surface. It was a small log so the scrub was the perfect size.

BTW.. Al, I got small box in the mail at my office today. The mail man came in and said here you go Mr. Keen Kutter.. HAHAHAHA He knows I collect tools because hes always bringing me boxes so it was funny. The box was addressed to Dan "Keen Kutter" Case.. Thank you for the wormy chestnut cut offs. I will have to think of something special to do with them..


----------



## DaddyZ

Shane, Yes (No Earthquake Insursnce)

To All Thanks

At least it didn't get my latest Project I'm working on.


----------



## Bertha

^good looking out on the mailman! I've got a friend in China and his coworkers will address him similarly with whatever's in quotes. Just think of the damage I've done knowing that Some of them have been so nasty that I had to go after hours to the drop box; I simply couldn't face the teller


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I love to throw some "names" on boxes/letters. The name does not matter in delivery, of course, it is the address. So someone like myself can take great liberties with the name, its great! Sometimes in life, its just the simple things…


----------



## Bertha

^it gives me enormous pleasure.


----------



## Brit

Dan (Mr Keen Kutter) - I had a similar experience a couple of weeks ago. I buy something on eBay most weeks at the moment, so when I get home on Thursday nights there is usually a card or two waiting for me to say that they tried to deliver a parcel but I was out. Usually I just go down to the sorting office on Saturday mornings and pick up the parcels so they've got to know me, but last week my wife arranged for it to be redelivered on Saturday morning along with something she had ordered. Well the parcels didn't arrive, so I phoned them up. When the guy checked he said that the parcels were sitting there clearly marked for delivery that day, but the postman had obviously forgotten to pick them up. I told him that I would be out of the country again next week, so I would now have to wait until the following Friday. He apologised and I hung up. About an hour later, there was a knock on the door and there was the guy from the sorting office. He brought me my parcels on his way home from work once he realised they belonged to *'The Tool Man' *as he calls me. When I told him that I thought I'd have to wait another week, he said, "Not on my watch". Nice to know customer service isn't completely dead.


----------



## RGtools

^ nice.

The Earthquake sucks but at least everone's ok. Keep us up to date on how your clean up goes….mabye you'll see an oppurtunity.

I spent some time with my scrub this weekend…all of my planes really. Working on reclamation walnut for the Occasional table. I am so screwed. The grain that looked boring and perfect for my rails turned out to be gorgeous and curly and a complete bleeping nightmare to handplane. I want to use the material but I saw all that tearout and thought "work…so much work".

If I can get it to plane well, the table will be gorgeous. If not I'll be wasting a ton of time (or taking a ton time time to finish the class that is already taking so long). I don't have a pic of the walnut here but I will post it later…any advice from the guys I trust? Should I backburner my project to make a smaller table so I can get the class done or should I use this as a lesson on how to deal with REALLY cantankourous wood? It's a beginer class so I was hoping to make it more simple and straightforward…but the walnut seems to have other things in mind.

Help.


----------



## Bertha

You should receive your package today, RG. I didn't get you with any clever ones

That definitely at least ups the class to "moderate". Tricky walnut is tricky. But oh so worth it. Did you warn the class they'd need a card scraper?


----------



## Brit

RG - My vote is to use it and tell us how to deal with difficult (I can't spell cantak???:**$$) walnut.


----------



## jusfine

Cantankerous?


----------



## mochoa

RG, I say its time to make that 55 degree wooden smoothing plane.


----------



## Bertha

It CAN be tamed!










Wow, I had to look at that picture again. Found here:
http://galootcentral.com/membersites/billwebber/woodworking_projects.html


----------



## mochoa

Or put a 10 degree back bevel on your current smoother! Ha ha, I know it sounds crazy but it works.


----------



## Brit

Good thinking Mauricio, but you'd better take your wife out first Ryan and spoil her if you're going to be spending all that time in your shop.


----------



## Brit

Holy cathedrals batman - that walnut is GORGEOUS. I've never seen any that beautiful.


----------



## Bertha

Lol Brit, when I first read your post, I read it as "you'd better take your wife out to Ryan's and spoil here". Ryan's is a cheesy franshise buffet restaurant in the States (no offense to those who love Ryan's but come on, you know it's true) I was about to say, NO RG! Dont' do it!


----------



## jusfine

That is amazing figure, has great depth!


----------



## ShaneA

That is some awesome walnut! I could use several hunderd board like that….but who couldn't?


----------



## Brit

Yeah that doesn't look very inviting Al I have to admit.


----------



## RGtools

I have an extra blade I can put a back bevel on. I think I am desparate enough to do it. The curl in the walnut will be gorgeous. I did not put the card scraper on the "you need this" list but I did put it in the "will eventually save your rear" category.

I may have spelled cantankorous wrong before…cranky, wayvy, curly, reversing, brittle, pretty pain in my hindquarters.

Holy cow I just reallized I have a smoother out oc commision because the blade is too pitted. I could use the back bevel to remove the pits and then have a dedicated crank woods tool without going back to much in project time.

If only Ryan's was a hat shop or a tools store. Too bad. My name is being abused.


----------



## RGtools

Here I go on a mini scientific rant about back bevels and why I hate them and low and behold they are going to save my butt….great.


----------



## mochoa

Now your drinking the coolaid Ryan. ha ha ha. I'm scrolling up now to find that rant.


----------



## Bertha

Made it to the shop for a while. It's a total disaster, so I'll try to bang out some projects before I clean.
I finished up my strop:









For style points, I cut a square hanging hole and chamfered the handling edges. 









For practical points, I cut it to fit in a flat rate box
Check out the rays on that badboy; I love me some chestnut









Since we were talking about scrubs, here are some crosshatches on a light pass:










Other stuff since I had my camera:
to be restored drawer:








To be restored box:








Upgraded tunes to surround:








My weird drill press:








Mini gloat:


----------



## Bertha

That sucks; I snoozed and I loozed.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110766062378?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1009wt_932


----------



## mochoa

those were some fixer upers…


----------



## Bertha

$4. Would have been fun even if you couldn't fix them. The irons would be nice for homebrewed planes. Too bad.


----------



## Dcase

So Al did a very nice thing and sent me some small cut offs of his wormy chestnut.









First I took a plane to it so I could smooth it up some more and get a feel for it…



























I want to do something special with the wood but I am not sure what that is yet…

I asked my cat for some suggestions…









The cat was no help…. how about Wormy Chestnut vs Predator??









Not really an even match….

Then I thought of the perfect special thing that I could use the wood for. A good old fashion family photo!


----------



## RGtools

For 3 bucks. Dang Al.

No package today. But I am in a pretty small area. I think they load it on a donkey to get it to my place. Did not get around to the back bevel tonight since I forgot contact solution and had to go on a random mad dash through deer country to get it…fail.


----------



## ShaneA

Dan, the baby on the right looks to be bored with the whole situation. Better not let the Mrs see she was the one blocked out…or it could be the chestnut vs your skull! : )


----------



## RGtools

The Predator shot made my day.


----------



## lysdexic

Dan,
Love the 4 1/2. Let me ask - is that your go to smoother? I been eyeballing them for a while.
Scott


----------



## lysdexic

Funny


----------



## thedude50

going back a ways I still have two 602s and will sell at least 1. i fixed the other on up to be mine. my ln should be here in the next couple of days and then I will start the tests on the planes to see if there is a difference in bailey and bedrock. I am going to fit the Rob Cossman irons in the planes this weekend. The Shed is coming along slowley but once done Ill be able to work in the shop can I get a hell Ya ! I bid that bedrock up to 139 it will likely go closer to 200 it sure is a nice no 5.. 605 sorry I have a ton of planes to sell I will go to work restoring them next week when the shed is done

I won a lot of booklets on eBay they were delta grams from the 30's to the 50's they have a ton of cool projects in them. the directions are vague but if i make a few of them i will be a better craftsmen. there are lots of furniture projects a few things i don't know the name of. Id like to re post them on the net for everyone to see i don't know if the copy rite is still good on these a waste to keep them to myself the articles were sure different back when America was a force. I will gladly look for anything anyone wants a plan of from the past.

I got several really fine new tote and knob sets in Indian rosewood from Mike wischmann they look great ill be putting them on the restored 604 and 605 planes that i have. I think they look great his work is really good. 
I also got my cocobolo did i spell that right this time never sure on that name set for my personal 603 it is really fine looking .

I scored 4 new in the package 2inch Stanley plane irons for a no 4 or 5 plane they are not sw labeled but they are in perfect condition if any one needs and iron pm me ill work out a price

oh I forgot Nice B and O stereo Al


----------



## donwilwol

Don't miss it!

lysdexic, I've got a great Millers Falls #10 for sale if your interested. I've got a 4 1/2 and 2 MF #10. I just used the 4 1/2 to flatten the bottom of my latest wood body restore. This is the one I am keeping.

Dan, great looking family. Who's the chestnut sitting next to you?

dude, I really wish I had an extra $500 laying around. I'd love to own a 602, of course, I'd like to have $500 laying around for other reasons too. I lost the bid on a 606 yesterday. It had some issue and I thought I had it for $60. last minute it shot up to $80. I just don't get the ebay pricing thing. It really is a luck of the draw.

Al, i just keep going back and looking at that walnut. I'd hate to have it because I'd never want to cut it. It would just hang on the wall like a piece of art.


----------



## dbray45

This moves too fast - the walnut is fantastic. Would have to make a table top out of it


----------



## saddletramp

I'm with Don, just hang it on the wall and marvel at it. It would be a crime to touch it with a saw!


----------



## lysdexic

Don,
I'm with you. The beauty of that walnut grain would paralyze me. Yet, the only thing that comes to mind is live edge table.
Scott


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with the live edge table. It may actually teach me to us a coaster!


----------



## Bertha

Walnut is my favorite wood for a good reason (see above). Water water everywhere but not a drop to drink. This place is loaded with walnut trees but I'm yet to find a good local source.

Edit: I'm going to mail order 100bf of cherry 4/4 today. I'll let you know how the transaction goes.


----------



## donwilwol

When I was in the construction business there was a local hardwood dealer about an hour away. About once a year I'd hook up the trailer and head over to his place. I'd buy by the pile. Mostly cherry and oak. Since then he was bought out buy a lumber yard and they went out of business. I got some great deals. Ahhh the good old days.


----------



## racerglen

I used to have fun with boxes, little guys, a local dealer would have exotic "shingles" for sale.
I got various rosewoods, cocobolo and the like, each one good for a complete box at a couple of bucks..Sigh..they went "upscale"..still there but no more low priced stuff.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah Don, I think I know the yard that took over. I haven't had much luck with them. I think it's the outfit heading out of Charleston on Corridor G? There are some fantastic CL finds but they all seem to be up north. I got a few irons in the fire, though. The best setup was in New Orleans but I can't remember the name and I doubt it's still there. Aisles full of exotics cut to size, dimensioned right there if you like, and for incredible prices. Cypress was almost free, less than construction pine.


----------



## BrandonW

This thread keeps moving so fast I can't comment on anything timely.  But I do want to thank Al for sending along some of the wormy chestnut! That stuff is awesome. Al, you're awesome. I'm planning to make a couple of socket chisel handles and perhaps a marking knife with it.


----------



## RGtools

AL if you were closer I would trade you walnut for chesnut.

Maybe I will anyway.


----------



## mochoa

Al, when were you in New Orleans? Thats where I'm from, but I moved away in 2000.


----------



## ShaneA

Anyone have any insight to a good place to find some reproduction prints with stanley, keen kutter or the like advertising on them. Kind of like the prints on patrick's blood and gore? But maybe more in poster size, rather than the pages ripped from old mags you see on ebay for $10 a piece. I really like the one that appears on the blood and gore, it says something like 8 hours a day on it. I am envisioning some of the prints in a nice A & C frame, I have poked around the net a little without luck. any ideas?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Another vote for "Wormy Chestnut vs. Predator" as an outstanding pic! Nice job, Dan. LoL funny, for sure…

Lysdexic - just go ahead and get yourself a #4 1/2. All this thinking is killing us. You won't regret it! 

(How's that for being an enabler? It's what we do here, right??)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Shane - I've wanted the same thing. They're past copyright, I think, so an option would be going to the local WalMart and doing a poster sized print… Thought about it, haven't done it (yet).


----------



## Dcase

Lysdexic - Yes, I would say the 4 1/2 is my go to smoother. Wider cutter, heavier and there is more room for my hand on the tote. Its well worth having….

My wife was asking me why I was taking such weird photos with a piece of wood.. I just told her it was for the message board..lol…. I sent Al a package a a month or so ago and he took some pictures of the box in different places so when he sent me the wormy chestnut I figured I would do something like that…


----------



## Dcase

I am a little surprised that I was the only bidder on this plane….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330634990016?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1361I

Its a Wards Master #4 size made by Stanley. Said it was hardly used, amazing shape with the original box. Looks like its got Rosewood knob and tote as well as brass adjustment wheel.

I wont do it but if I wanted to I could throw a Stanley frog, iron and lever cap on this thing and I would have myself a mint Stanley bailey #4…. Thats why I am surprised I was the only bidder…


----------



## TechRedneck

Here's a question.. I just finished final tuning on a Stanley 605 and a Fulton #4 this weekend. They are slightly cambered and take nice fine shavings. What I plan to do is run the stock through my Jet Drum sander to get everything close and finish with the hand planes.

I did this on some cherry and had what looked like a nice smooth surface. I applied some high gloss tung oil and found there were some splotches. I have seen some posts and videos where after planing on some woods, you hit it lightly with 220 or 320 grit sandpaper by hand with the grain to even out the surface.

One of the reasons I like the planes is they drastically cut back on the sanding. I don't mind a quick pass with sandpaper prior to finish, however is this what the rest of you do? I am planning a table project with some nice figured cherry but want to get it right the first time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tech - I've not worked with cherry (yet) but it sounds like you had some grain issues. You said it looked like a nice smooth finish; did it feel nice and smooth in both directions as well, after planing?

I've heard there's a difference in finish appearance in planed projects where scrapers are only used in areas. So I'm interested too in what others have to say as in why this might have happened and what others to do prevent…


----------



## Dcase

Tech, I am sure its possible to get the wood ready for finish with planes and scrapers but there is nothing wrong with a little fine grit sanding.. I usually end up doing a light sanding with 220 grit on most of my projects. I just fold up the paper and sand it by hand.


----------



## TechRedneck

Smitty:

Yes it was smooth in both directions. I used a piece of kiln dried, milled 3/4 stock, ran it with a light pass through the drum sander and made sure it was flat judging by the sand lines left by the sander using 120 grit. Then tuned planes to take whisper thin shavings and smoothed the 120 grit sander lines out. It may need a couple coats of finish, I will try that tonight, however I did notice (after the finish was applied) some blotches. Could be the grain absorbing finish at different rates. I am looking for a nice smooth finish to pop the grain.

Dan:

I will try the sandpaper on another test piece tonight.


----------



## ShaneA

Cherry is prone to splotching, I would imagine the plane or sanding "smoothness" will not alter that in one way or another, I am no finishing expert, but I believe that a conditioner or other pre finish prep would help even it out. That is just a cherry characteristic.


----------



## mafe

Scrub and strop - both impossible not to use when you once done it.
Smiles, Mads
This time I was only 141 posts behind.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wonder if there's a use for sanding sealer or (even though not staining) a wood conditioner to prevent the grain from absorbing at different rates…


----------



## mafe

Dan I loved that little wood story!
(I'm not sure your wife should see it).


----------



## Dcase

Every once in a while I find a plane listed on ebay and I am left scratching my head…. This one truly has me stumped. Looks like a bunch of plane parts all modified into some kind of scraper? Any other guesses?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-VINTAGE-WOODWORKING-PLANE-HAS-STANLEY-SWEETHEART-BLADE-/120805400040?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c20901de8#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## saddletramp

It appears to be the blade, cap iron, lever cap and frog of a transitional.


----------



## Brit

Well I suppose the person who has placed a bid on it needs 3 blade, a lever cap and low knob.


----------



## TechRedneck

Well.. I did it again.. At lunch I stopped by an antique store and went through the planes one more time because the owner is retiring. I picked up a Stanley no. 27 transitional in good condition for $45.

Anybody use one of these? how do they work compared to say a No. 6 metal body. Figured I may as well get one wood body plane for the heck of it. Also picked up a dozen auger bits for $10, all sizes. I have a nice Stanley brace.

Now for some saws..


----------



## mochoa

Man I wish the antique stores down here in Atlanta were so well stocked.


----------



## TechRedneck

Shane:

Any recommendations on a sealer for cherry? Do I just thin down the tung oil or go with something else.

I did notice when I was planing a sample of the figured cherry, if I was not watching the direction of the grain I would get some chip out. Perhaps a scraper plane or scraper at a higher angle. The blades were razor sharp.

I could take one of my No. 4's and change the bevel angle.


----------



## TechRedneck

mochoa:

I asked the owner how he had so many planes. He stated his wife bought a whole lot from a collector's wife (guess he passed away) There must have been 20-30 of them. I got the best ones on my first pass early this summer and remembered the transitional planes so I returned for one more look.

Almost picked up a Sergent #3, Stanley Bailey #3 and a Stanley Bedrock #5. ( the #5 was repaired so I let it go thinking I would spend too long getting it flat) There were some other wood body planes but I don't know enough about them to make an offer. He wanted $60 for the No. 27 and settled for $45 but I probably paid too much anyhow.


----------



## Dcase

Tech, I have the #27… The wood bottom planes are a bit tricky to get tuned and adjusted but once you figure that out they are fine working planes.

Its a lot lighter and a much different feeling then say the #6 but they will both do the same thing. I enjoy the feeling of the wood bottom, I just wish they were easier to adjust and tune.


----------



## mochoa

I gave up on going to thrift stores and antique shops. I did score a wooden jointer once but have never found anything else after that.

Finishing is a whole art in itself and I've never worked with cherry. Try scraping the rough spots smooth but test it out with mineral spirits before putting more finish on it.

You can play with the back bevel angles on your plane too but for a table I would just scrap it, spread out the scraping so you dont create any big noticable dips in the table.


----------



## Bertha

Tech, I've got a #27 too and I love it. I would flatten the sole with a jointer plane rather than a power jointer. It shouldn't take much. It's a really great plane; I've got a camber in mine and it's the one I use for heavy handed work.


----------



## donwilwol

TechRedneck, I've got a few transitionals. I like them. I'd like to put together a complete set. I don't find them much harder than the metal planes to set up, but I've heard that a lot. They do have a different feel thought. I just like the way they look.


----------



## Dcase

Couldn't find a picture of my 27 in action but here is one of my #26, #22 and #29…. I know Don has restored some trans planes. Not sure if I recall him giving an opinion on how he likes them as users. I know hes posted some pictures of them taking some nice shavings though..


----------



## Dcase

I must have been typing my reply as Don was posting his…. haha


----------



## Bertha

I like the wood-on-wood feeling, especially with a nicely waxed sole. They also feel "taller" and a lot more comfortable than the iron planes. I really love them but I've been saving that collection for another day.


----------



## Dcase

Like Don I also would like to have the full set of trans planes… I have been watching for the larger ones 30,31 and 32…

I also thought I had a 25 but I was wrong. The #25 is actually a bevel up trans plane and has a different bed angle then the other ones… Its one of the most rare of the trans planes… There is one on ebay now but its marked to high for my blood.


----------



## Bertha

^no kidding, Dan, rich is the word.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scarce-Stanley-Bailey-No-25-Plane-6-9-12-Type-14-/400195485186?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2d827e02
$300 for a transitional isn't something I'm ready to do. 15 transitionals for $300 is more like it. There are too many cheap ones who need loving homes.


----------



## saddletramp

Tech, try a spit coat of shellac. This is from: The Furniture Guys
*Staining Wood Evenly

You may notice that when using oil stains on certain woods, such as cherry and pine, these woods can turn out looking very uneven and splotchy at times. This is due to sap markings as well as the absorption content of the wood's density. In other words, these woods soak in more stain in some areas than in others. To counteract this, first seal the wood with a "spitcoat" of shellac. (A spit-coat is five parts denatured alcohol to one part shellac as it comes from the can). Apply the spitcoat evenly with a hair brush (do not use foam brushes). The alcohol will allow the spitcoat to dry very quickly. When dry, sand the wood with a 320 grit paper and then stain. You will find the effect much more pleasing to the eyes. Promise.*


----------



## Dcase

I wont pay 300 for that #25 but I guess the price is based on the fact that its a rare plane… I guess you could say its the #62 of the trans planes..


----------



## TechRedneck

Tramp:

Thanks for the info. I think I need to get some shellac and alcohol and give it a try.

I've botched finishes before. It is much better to do it right the first time, especially on hard to find wood. I've got a lot of cherry to work with this winter. I have it in the shop on racks now getting acclimated. Usually I just go with Danish oil/ BLO/ tung oil.. right out of the can and use 0000 steel wool between coats. Works good on ash & oak but this cherry is giving me fits.


----------



## donwilwol

The most I've paid for a transitional plane was $16 for my #30. I've never seen an iron like the $300 #25. I'll have to remember it rare.


----------



## Dcase

You got a good deal on that #30… I think the last #30 I saw on ebay sold for over 50 dollars. The last 32 I saw on ebay sold for over 100.

Here is what Patrick says about the #25 on blood and gore:

#25 Block plane 9 1/2"L, 1 3/4"W, 2 1/2lbs, 1870-1923. *

This is a funky little guy. It is a block plane technically, since its cutter is bevel side up. Its cutter is bedded at 35 degrees, which is very steep for a plane of its function. So why is it so steep? To allow the plane to use the Bailey cutter depth adjustment feature on a wood bottom plane - there simply isn't enough room for these features if the cutter were put at a lower pitch.
This plane has the same plate that screws onto the cutter as that used on the #9 (see this one for an image of the plate), #11, #11 1/2, and #164. This plate is similar to the regular cap iron (for bevel side down planes) where the slot in it permits the adjusting fork to engage and then allows adjustment. Make sure this plane has the plate, and not a replacement cutter and cap iron taken from a similar width bench plane. Many times you'll find these planes with a replacement cutter and a conventional cap iron where the bevel is oriented downward.


----------



## ShaneA

Tech, I use tung oil about 95% of the time. I usually only use stain on commissions. I have had cherry turn out great and not so great w/tung oil. I will say I have had luck w/minwax conditioner (boos and hissing) when using stain on birch. Really evened and help deepen the color. Yet to try on cherry, buy I know it cant hurt. You may get a pint somewhere and try on scraps.


----------



## donwilwol

I have a few notes in my phone so I always have them with me. I've added a note about the 25. I have a 24 and 26 so I would have looked close at any 25 i see, but wouldn't even think about paying that kind of money. Now I know I'll go a little more than normal.


----------



## Dcase

Ya I have the 22, 23, 24, 26, 27, 27 1/2, 29 and 35… I would have never guessed the 25 was the rare one of the trans planes. I have a decent sized set of trans planes and now that I know the 25 is rare I suddenly want it really bad… Darn plane sickness… It wins every time!


----------



## Bertha

I bet the 25 is the perfect plane to find in the wild. We have almost no planes in antique stores where I live. Of the planes that are there, most are transitionals. Of course, now we're all looking for it


----------



## donwilwol

Here is one for $85. How bad do you want one 

Edit, sorry, I read it wrong. The #25 is $125. There are 3, the other 2 are $195.


----------



## Dcase

I saw that one the other day Don…. I don't think I want it that bad…not yet.. I think Al is right when he said its the perfect plane to find in the wild… I mean who here even knew it was rare until today? I myself just found out recently. I didn't even know there was a bevel up trans plane….

I will keep a close eye for one…


----------



## BrandonW

*Man I wish the antique stores down here in Atlanta were so well stocked.*

I with you, Mauricio. I've been to a number of antique stores here in ATL and have found nothing but crap. I got a very old beat up #5 for $11, but not sure it was worth cleaning up. The only good thing on it was the sole. Found a few wooden planes, but they're generally overpriced.


----------



## BrandonW

Does anybody have a spare lever cap for a #8 that they'd be willing to sell? I recently bought an 8C but the lever cap needs to be replaced. I've seen a couple on Ebay but they seem priced a bit too high for me.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with you Dan. For me part of the fun is the hunt. I was slated to hit a big flea market last weekend, but the early snow storm knocked power out so we didn't go. I'm hitting one this week end as well (Friday afternoon or Saturday, I'm not sure). I'm hoping to pick up the #1.


----------



## Bertha

I'm a big fan of the Liberty Bell, while we're on transitionals.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have one transitional, the #27, and that's enough for now. It's too much of a 'transition' to handle the higher grip over the work surface as well the small, crammed-in depth adjuster over the iron planes. Yeah, I'm a Type 13 guy so all my planes have the larger adjuster wheel. Hard to go backwards there. I like wood-on-wood, so it's RG Heavy Camber.

Maybe a smoother would be next. The ones that are stepped toward the tote (can't recall the word for those).


----------



## Bertha

^I can't remember the proper terminology either, but those are the transitional smoothers I like. Did you read that the #25 was so crammed that they had to up the bedding angle, lol.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Makes you wonder about the original, target market segment for these planes.

- Stubborn? Maybe.
- Purist? Perhaps.

But in 1920, thinking your transitional is the berries would be like clinging to an 8-track player today. An evolutionary dead-end.


----------



## donwilwol

razee is the term. #35


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, there it is! I would like to try one of those. Big-looking adjuster, too. Thanks, Don!


----------



## donwilwol

Here is a sargent 3411.









I know, now I'm just showing off.


----------



## Bertha

I think I like the Sargeants more than the Stanleys. Sacrilege! They may be novelty to us but Smit's right: no more worrying about flat soles, etc. The irons were a clear choice back then.


----------



## RGtools

Hey Al. I got the package today. Pics tomorrow but today I am kind of not in the mood. I just learned one of my friends got killed in a car accident two weeks ago. Good guy.

Sorry for the buzzkill, but I know you guys understand.


----------



## BrandonW

RG, so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## thedude50

my old woodworking book phase has brought me another lot of old books. THIS TIME I GOT A BOOK ON HIGH SCHOOL WOODWORKING FROM THE 60'S THE TOPIC IS HAND WOODWORKING the book covers the topic very well everything is covered it was a fast read less than an hour cover to cover but a great resource. The other book is woodworking for everybody it to has been a text book for hs and college woodworking class the edition i have seems more like reference material.both books have great info on how to set up a plane correctly and this is something id love to re post on the net.I have looked around a lot for these old reference books and then one day they were all there at once its a great thing to preserve the past this is the stuff i learned in jr and high school shop class where i spent most of my time in high school i hated school back in the day the only thing that kept me coming back was shop class. i also got a couple books on carving and one on marketing wood products from a collage level text book pretty cool stuff the machines are dated but the info is timeless.


----------



## donwilwol

Sorry to hear it RG.


----------



## thedude50

my prayers to you RG i am sorry for your loss


----------



## ShaneA

RG, that stinks, sorry for the loss. Best wishes.


----------



## Bertha

Sorry to hear about that, RG. Sometimes the sudden nonsensical ones are the most difficult to accept. Usually the ones that go this way are the cream of the crop. Life's weird that way.


----------



## lysdexic

RG,
I tried to imagine that I got that news. It's a feeling of loss, emptiness. A void in your life where a friend use to be. Ether. Life…....and death are hard to understand. Best wishes to you and your friends family.
Scott


----------



## TechRedneck

Just came up from the shop after working on my new ( old ) #27. I planed the sole flat using my 605 taking very thin slices. Cleaned the frog lightly oiled the knob.

I cut a fresh 25 degee primary with a 30 degree secondary. The back was polished flat with a micro bevel (ruler trick) and placed in the frog.

Now the problems. I had to pull the frog all the way back in order to fully retract the blade. It may have been flattened too many times over the years. With a wide open mouth it took some shavings but seemed to skip or dig too deep. The shavings were getting caught in the mouth.

I checked the sole again and it was fairly flat for a piece of wood. Perhaps two or three thousand front to back. I was afraid to take off any more.

Are my angles wrong? Should I re grind to 25 degrees? Should I shim the metal section off of the bed to gain some height to compensate the blade?

I like the feel of wood on wood and it appears to be a solid plane. How can I get some shavings like Dan's #26?

RG.. My thoughts are with you..


----------



## Bertha

You might consider remouthing, Tech. It's not as hard as it's made out to be and I think there's a section in my plane book about it. I'll check and scan if so. I attempted it once on a coffin plane and bungled it. My skill level simply wasn't there yet to control the chisels involved.


----------



## racerglen

And what's wrong wi!th 
8 tracks ?


----------



## lysdexic

I hear ya Smitty. I am just not mentally prepared to drop the coin right now. Regardless, I thought I would share my struggle.



























I'd love the 4 1/2 bedrock but the Lie Nielson is cheaper!! I already have the Veritas BU jack and jointer. THe irons are interchangeable.

Currently these are the planes of my dreams.


----------



## saddletramp

RG, No one has so many friends that they are not irreparably diminished by the loss of even one. I feel your pain.


----------



## donwilwol

TechRedneck, I have a transitional that someone had placed a wood shim (about 1/4" thick) between the frog and the base. After restore, I put it back just to see if it was needed. With the shim, the plane worked great. Without it, I am sure I would have had the same problem as you. I'll try to get a few pictures later if I can figure out which plane it was.

There is something about the Lie Nielson planes. Its either the light colored handles, or the shiny new look. They just don't do it for me. I'm definitely not saying I wouldn't buy one to use, I absolutely would, but I like the looks of the old Bedrocks better.


----------



## Bertha

im w/ don 1oo. bedrock. LN unattractive; veritas butt ugly. all great planes tho; cant go wrong. round side bedrock stuff of dreams. sorry smartphone.


----------



## lysdexic

Damn it Al - who is smartphone and what did you do to him?!!


----------



## racerglen

I think he's a co worker and Al's trying to teach him how to spell tweet style..


----------



## donwilwol

I think smartphone is a she. That would explain the shortness and flustered comments. I did mention the shiny knobs you know.


----------



## RGtools

Thanks guys. You all really hit the nail on the head for me.

The Bailey is the finest looking plane to me. But I am still searching for the curved side Bedrock.


----------



## saddletramp

I'm still trying to figure out what is so damned smart about a smart phone! It seems to me that too many of the people that own one are so inseparably tied to the damned things that they have precious little time for anything else. IMHO, when technology takes over the lives of so many people to the extent that it seems to me to have done, it ceases to be a boon to mankind and becomes instead, a burden.


----------



## mochoa

RG, We'll say a prayer for buddy. Sorry about the bad news.


----------



## Bertha

Tramp, I got this fancy phone because I was told that I need it. It's got about 100 applications on it, about 2 that I know how to use: 1) angry birds and 2) maps. My neighbors 50 acres away are doing something with dozers and chainsaws; I like to zoom in and look at the big earth movers. Other than that, it's bulky, the battery sucks, and it's got a 8 megapixel camera that's so fancy, I can't use it. It makes a lot of funny sounds, though.

My thoughts are: I make no apologies for being petty when it comes to the appearance of my tools. 1) I think the SawStop looks like a grand piano with a bunch of fancy stickers on it (Sorry Scott). I make a living with my hands, like Scott, so I can TOTALLY understand why someone would buy one; I just can't get past the appearance; petty, sure. 2) I don't like two-tone in guns or planes; The LN is a bedrock made of the finest materials (when they can get the frog right, lol) but I don't like the color scheme; petty. 3) I like the Bedrocks, especially the round sided ones, because I like the bedrocks; I don't give a rat's ass if they're better; I just like them. 4) I think most Veritas tools are butt ugly; they are spectacular performers and the price is more than reasonable; I just don't like the way they look. 5) I like the early type Stanleys because I've got experience with them and I just like the way they look. I flatten my frogs because I like to. I don't use a secondary (usually) and I never use a back bevel. 6) I like thick Hock irons not because I believe thicker is better (I don't particularly believe in the "chatter" phenomenon), but because I like that thick iron in my hand. I don't own Keen Kutter, Defiance, or Handyman because I'm a snob. Period.

End manifesto


----------



## BrandonW

Agreed with most your points, but watch it when it comes to Keen Kutter. ;-)


----------



## Dcase

I wont comment….


----------



## saddletramp

Al, I could make a comment or two re your "manifesto" (oddly, I basically agree with you) but I've already run off at the mouth enough this morning. lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

First things first - RG, sorry for your loss of a friend. They're hard to find, and doubly hard to hold onto.

RE: Glen and the 8 Track: I have two players as well. Can't part with them. That doesn't mean they're coming back anytime soon, my friend…  Sorry.

Lysdexic: Gotta know which one you want. Manifesto aside, I wouldn't do without the very slick capability the #4 1/2 offers if it meant holding out to save for a Bedrock vs. getting a plain old Bailey. Dude's testing notwithstanding (anxious to see what he comes up with), there's no real difference. But I totally understand the agony of choice. Sometime knowledge is indeed paralyzing (paraphrasing Calvin and Hobbes here).

RE: The Manifesto. I keep my irons in my handplanes and out of hands as much as possible. heh heh heh. Only thing that sometimes concerns me is whether there's enough iron on my SW blades to last my lifetime. Thankfully the answer appears to be yes… Not because I'm planning an early exit, but rather now that they're ground / shaped as I want them, honing don't take much off them.

Finally, let me just say I love this thread…


----------



## TechRedneck

Don:

Now that I know that your #27 has a shim, that person was thinking along the lines that I was last night. I only need about 1/8-1/4" anyhow to make it work without bottoming out the adjuster.

I usually don't use a back bevel myself, however I was in a rush to see what the thing would do and was tired of honing on my DMT XC. So another 20 min to remove the back bevel isn't much. Should have pulled out the grinder but I wanted to save as much metal as possible.

I'll keep all you transitional fans posted and let you know if adding a shim on the frog will extend the already long life of these planes. They DO move better over the board than a metal plane and are lighter and have a different feel. The lateral adjuster on my #27 feels loose and there is quite a bit of slack in the height adjustment. I can live with that if I can get it taking some nice thin shavings.

Time will tell if it's a plane I grab often or one that sits in the till looking pretty.


----------



## ShaneA

Al, all that is missing from the manifesto is some sort of theme music playing gently in the background. Not sure what song, but maybe something patriotic.


----------



## Bertha

^totally agree, Smit. A 4 1/2 Bailey or equivalent is a must have. I have a Frankenstein 4 1/2 that I love and Dan's 4 1/2 that I treasure. When LN comes out with an all bronze 4 1/2, I'll buy the high angle plane and spare std. angle frog; and I wouldn't cry a bit over the price (which will be a ton). The all bronze LNs interest me quite a bit. It's going to become a problem if they start expanding the offerings.

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1278

I took this picture at the dinner table at Dan's


----------



## racerglen

Smitty, the 8 track's been a functional fixture in my shops for years,,\\..
Sitting on a shelf elswhere is a recorder as well, BUT I'm not that masochistic..

;-)

Al..the Keen Kutter tableware is PRICELESS !!


----------



## Bertha

^lol, if I ever found that in the wild, it'd be really hard not to buy it and mail it to Dan.


----------



## donwilwol

I just received the new" "Stanley Works Tools The finest Years recently published. I bought it when I read the description of it as "Research and type studies….......". I'll do a review after I've had more time to actually read it but my natural instinct was to find the chapter on Stanley and Bedrock planes. Much to my surprise there wasn't one. A couple pages here and there about a few shoulder and miter plane, but that was it. The most information about planes is actually in the advertising section where it explains what the marketing material was about.

The book has some great info on bit braces, tape measures, screw drivers and such. Even a few pages on hinges and locks. The info is great for what it is, and its interesting, I'm just don't understand why half the book wouldn't be about planes. Maybe I'm narrow focused.


----------



## RGtools

Love the manifesto Al. Subtlty is not appreciated in our tools anymore. I want the veritas spokeshave for function but the Boggs just looks so much better.

Astetics are important. That's why we love making beautiful things with beautiful tools.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, that's disappointing! I guess the author figured there was enough books on Stanley planes and wanted to give attention to the other tools.


----------



## ShaneA

This has probably already been covered, sorry. Do the knobs/totes of handyman planes fit the bailey/bedrock planes? What about the screws and the iron, are they interchangeable? Thanks


----------



## Dcase

Al, you left out the part you refused to eat because you said you were to good to be eating with Keen Kutter silverware… HAHAHA

Shane, the knobs and totes on the handyman planes are not rosewood but they might fit. As for the hardware, your better off using hardware off a different Stanley bailey plane..


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks Dan, I am going to have to start parts collection now. Oh the humanity!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I live in the heart of Keen Kutter county (also Diamond Edge/Shapleigh, Bridge Tool, Oak Leaf, etc), being in the St Louis metropolitan area. It's amazing the Keen Kutter products out there. Planes are one of the last things I knew about. Their scissors are the stuff of legend, as are Keen Kutter grinders and garden tools. If it had a blade, Keen Kutter offered it. It's really, really good stuff; heavy steel / iron and overbuilt. It all commands a premium at auction; labeled products are always held up separate and sold for solid prices.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, I've may have some extra hardwood totes if you need one. Let me know what you're looking for.


----------



## ShaneA

Don, the 606c came in the mail yesterday. It has broken tote/knob. I have other planes in the 3-5 that will also need a tote here or there. It breaks my heart to see them w/broken or ugly parts. I was wondering where one could find the parts "honey hole" so to speak. I know I got a problem when I now really prefer the rosewood ones. I like the aesthetics of the planes, shined up, painted, refinished. I think I am working on the first line of my manifesto. : )

I am really looking forward to putting the bedrock back together, it needs some tlc.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, I wouldn't have an extra rosewood, sorry. I've made them out of wenge and walnut and they look great. I wouldn't put a beech on a nice 606c though. If you don't have a lathe, I'll turn a knob if you want to make a set to match. Just send me the piece. The only other option would be to buy a set on ebay. I don't mind making them, so that's what I typically do if I can't fix the one that's on it.


----------



## lysdexic

Here is what gets me about "Vintage handplanes of my dreams." First, you have to know what your doing. I think I am getting there. It takes alot of time to comb antiques stores and estate sales. Time that I do not have. Plus, the prices at antiques stores are often out of whack. I don't have any experience with estate sales but I will after this weekend. Ebay makes me uncomfortable, especially when comparing the customer service to Lee Valley or Lie Nielsen.

So, I am dreaming of a Bedrock 4 1/2. I doubt that I will see one these in the wild. Leach wants $435 for the above plane which over a $100 more than the great out of the box, satisfaction guaranteed $325, two-tone LN. Furthermore it is more than $200 more than the butt ugly, great performing Veritas.

I know that I will end up getting a flat side Bedrock 4 1/2 when the time is right- because I want one one. Meanwhile I am going to go wax and shine the stickers on my tablesaw.


----------



## ShaneA

Why not just jump on the LN? If price isnt a deal breaker, then keep eye out for 604 1/2 in the wild or ebay for the future. From what I gather, there is no risk in buying LN, you will be making shavings even quicker!


----------



## jusfine

Lysdexic, Good luck with the stickers!

I have only felt a little "cheated" with two purchases on eBay over a number of years. I have spent thousands of dollars there, so I feel confident in my purchasing, but there is not much for customer service if they won't give you back your money or refund anything, you could go to a dispute resolution…

Twice the item I recieved was not "exactly as described", so I contacted the seller, explained my issue, they either refunded me the amount I thought was fair or offered to take it back.

Once a plane from England got lost with Royal Mail, the seller was ready to refund the money, although he was out the plane and the dough. Love those countrymen of Brit's! I told him to hold off, we waited another couple weeks, and it finally showed up.

I know others have had issues, but I don't mind buying something with some "history", dings, roughed edges, dull blades, because those things I think I can fix.

I also do have a drawer full of stuff I have never used but thought I needed at the time. It's kind of a disease.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane,
The LN has been in my shopping cart more than once. But something stops me. I guess it is because I am becoming a, a vintage junkie. There, I said it. 

In fact, If Al ever comes to visit, I plan to soak my tablesaw with salt water then scrape the rust off. Not because he may feel uneasy around all the shiny black paint nor the fact that he may ridicule me. No. It is because I don't want him to be tempted to pull up a stool and start singing Niel Sedaka at the piano.


----------



## lysdexic

Justfine,

To be fair, I have bought several vintage tools on Ebay in the past few months with zero problems. Still getiing used to it.


----------



## ShaneA

LOL, you should have no shame in the saw or its stickers. I like the way they look. I would be proud to have one or a LN, different strokes. But if Al wanted to sing some, you should not try to stop him.


----------



## donwilwol

I think you can get a reasonable deal on ebay. Very rarely will you get a great deal, but its still possible. I've found the only way to get deals at antique stores is be ready to haggle, and buy more than one piece. Also, be ready to just walk away. I bought a coffin plane marked $35 for $5 once. I really didn't want it, and I just kept sitting it down and walking away. Every time he'd come down a bit, I'd look at it and think about it, (it had a nice thick blade, but the wood was pretty shot) then set it back on the table. When he got to $5, i finally bought it.

I always ask if the price is negotiable before making an offer. I don't want to offend anyone, but most shops expect it, so the prices are marked for negotiations. Also, think about how hard it is for you to understand plane pricing, then think about a person who has everything else to go along with it. Around here its the $35 rule. If its a rusted plane without a cap and blade its $35, if its a bedrock 606 complete its $35. They just don't know the difference. If its big, its $45 again…...

I've overpaid for 2 planes on ebay, but that was my fault. It was a learning experience. Pick your top price and stick with it. PERIOD. Its wasn't a financial catastrophic, just a little hurt on my ego.


----------



## saddletramp

I've said it before (and I really shouldn't say it again because if you do it my way, you will end up competing with me), on Ebay, if you decide on your maximum price and don't place your bid until the last few seconds, you will win some and you will lose some but you will *never* be sucked into a bidding war.


----------



## donwilwol

Bob, do you use an app for that?


----------



## RGtools

< still guy with saw Al.

I have only done Ebay a few times. I prefer to find them in the wild. I agree with the come up with a price and stick with it. The market seems to vary enough you will eventually go home with one.


----------



## Bertha

Lol, all of you I smell what lysdexic is cooking; I've got more money than time and more time than common sense. So far, my best purchases have been though LJs, ironically enough (planeheads parting with planes, I mean). Second comes Ebay and a distant third, the wild. There's one antique store very close to me that's great for saws but the planes don't move. I bought my treadle there. We have a large antique complex called the mound>

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criel_Mound










The mound is friggin cool. You can grab some coffee, a burger, even catch some bowling (lol) and peruse the three large antique stores (one is like 5 stories tall). It's such a nice family oriented area that you don't even have to carry (although I do; no offense to gun-haters; I'm supposed to carry at all times for my job). The stores have some fantastic stuff on occasion but the owners aren't dummies. The planes are priced just a hair above Ebay including shipping. With my delay of gratification problems, if something is even remotely reasonably priced, I buy it. I usually end up with duplicate block planes, though.

Regarding Lysdexic and planes, you simply can't go wrong with the LN. I'm a die hard vintage Stanley guy but if you've got more money than time, there's no bad argument for the LN. I enjoy the hunt, enjoy the refurb, and like the end product; but for time restraints, it'd be LN all day. I wouldn't be shy about "gambling" on Ebay. Most of the guys here probably already have the planes you're looking at, so posting the link is unlikely to lose you the auction. If you find a underpriced "buy now", BUY NOW and don't tell anyone, lol. I've bought 60 or so planes off Ebay and when I was burnt, I already suspected I was going to get burnt when I bid. You could also stick with all retail (LN, Veritas, Clifton, etc.) planes and save the exciting in-the-wild hunts for special occasions. There's nothing better than finding a little gem on vacation.

There are a couple of things that sit in my cart for long periods of time and debate. The first is the big Incra setup on Amazon and the second is the LN bevel up with all the trimmings (toothed, etc.). I want the WHOLE package sans the plane sock, lol (no offense plane sock guys. For rich families, leave hints about the "joinery tools" combo package. Can you imagine opening up that badboy?

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=1-jts

Also, don't forget about all the microbrewery-style planemakers. You can save Marcou and Holtey for the future but there are some other fantastic planemakers. Andy's got one right down the street from him


----------



## BrandonW

I do the same thing that Bob does. Try to avoid the bidding wars at all costs, it will only inflate the price and possibly your ego. Sometimes I just place the bid myself, but if I'm not going to be at the computer, I'll use a sniping website like gixen.com. Some say this isn't very sportsman like, though. ;-)


----------



## Bertha

^Brandon, spotlighting is unsportsman-like. although I've never done it, I don't consider sniping unfair. With or without the service, you've got to decide upon a maximum bid. It's frustrating, though, to see those services enter the scene 30 sec before close, but it is what it is.


----------



## BrandonW

I've come to expect it from the other bidders, though. It's a nice feeling, however, when I'm the highest bidder on an item and someone does NOT swoop in at the last second and steel my thunder.  Yet as someone who has very little money to spend on tools, I simply can't afford to get in bidding wars with people. For that, I'll choose my highest bid and put it in near the end of the auction.


----------



## Bertha

^that's exactly what I do, Brandon. I've never quite understood the advantage of playing your hand early with a small bid. I'm told that it gives you some advantage at the end (?). For items I'm prepared to lose, I may tinker a bit with my bid at the end but as a rule, I enter my maximum within 30 min or so of the end. For something that I MUST HAVE (like my #8 frog), I simply bid what I'd pay if it were in front of me. In that example, it was A LOT, lol.


----------



## donwilwol

Well there is a nasty #40 out there I'd like. I'm giving gixen a go. As far as sportsman like, I believe all's far in love and war, and this is a war for something I'm sure I'll love. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Bertha

Don, my reservations for using those sniping sites (at least the ones I've examined) is that you have to provide your login and password. I'd get to the signup and a little voice would tell me not to do it. Can't really explain it.


----------



## Bertha

LOL, I just reponded to an offer to test-drive the new Domino. I told Festool that I'm an old-time galoot that cuts joints by hand and doesn't believe in loose tenons. I also promised I'd be honest if they chose me. That'll suck if I love the Domino, lol

Edit: pre-emptive "no": No, I won't be selling my Butcher or Iles pigstickers, lol


----------



## Brit

Just checking in on my favourite thread from 40,000 feet or however high this plane is flying. Does thqt make me a member of the mile high club?


----------



## Bertha

Depends on who's with you, Andy. lol.


----------



## donwilwol

only if your doing a plane (restoring it that is)


----------



## Bertha

*only if your doing a plane*

That might not be the mile high club by typical usage, but it would definitely be deserving of some kind of award in this thread, lol.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, sure, give it a go. I will say that I did lose out on a nice plane because gixen had a server issue. I only use it when I'm not at the computer. Good luck!


----------



## Brit

I should be so lucky. Maybe next week I can try and take my Workmate as carry on luggage and set up in the aisle. No maybe not, I'd only have to keep moving it when they come along with the dolly trolley.


----------



## Bertha

If one of us ever wins the lottery, how cool would it be to modify those beverage carts into a small bench. I can see a nice Benchcraft Moxon on there


----------



## Brit

Yeah or have a workshop on a private jet.


----------



## donwilwol

I actually seen one of those in a junk shop. Now you got me thinking.


----------



## RGtools

I have my workmate in the back of my car. During my lunch breaks I am flattening an old number 4 sole so I can tame that tricky walnut with the higher bevel angle.

Relaxing way to burn a lunch break.


----------



## donwilwol

I've often thought about putting together a kit to carry with me for sharpening in the evenings at the hotel. I wonder how the Marriott would feel about a mixture of mineral oil and diesel fuel all over their desk.


----------



## BrandonW

They've seen worse, I'm sure.

Wait, you use diesel fuel for sharpening? I need to know more about this method.


----------



## lysdexic

@RG - really? On your lunch break. That is impressive.


----------



## Bertha

^Lysdexic, some of us have it real bad


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, read the very last line

RG, I've hit the gym on my lunch break, but then, I'm thinking flattening the sole of a plane in white khakis would most likely be problematic.


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, you guys are taking it to a new level! Andy, literally to a new level. I thought i had it bad, but I realize now there are others.


----------



## donwilwol

and you thought tool restoration could get you high!


----------



## Bertha

^Damn you guys with a reason to have diesel fuel around. I want diesel everthing; but alas, I'm currently gas everything.


----------



## donwilwol

diesel ….. the manly mans fuel.


----------



## Bertha

^indeed. Have you ever been at work and just wanted to shout, "can't you people just start acting like adults so we can get this work done!!!???" I'm having one of those days but I need my paycheck, so I'll just yell at them through this thread


----------



## donwilwol

Hang in there Al, one more day and its the week end. I know what that day is like.

I think I just listed my last 2 "extra" planes on ebay. Where to go from here? I enjoyed the restorations, and I learned an awful lot. Some I even made money on, ... well….if I don't count my time.


----------



## Dcase

My God this thing moves fast…..

Bob is right on about Ebay… Place your bid, your max bid and if you loose just wait for the next one… There are over 5,000 hand planes on ebay every day… They aren't all that hard to find on there… Unless its a #25! haha

I have decided I will be buying my dream plane… If all goes my way I will be able to get it in Feb of next year. The LN #51 shooting board plane….. Its so very expensive but I want to be a snob and say I have it! If there is a Stanley #51 for sale and its in good shape I will get that one instead but chances are I am going to go with the LN….

Don, You will like the #40 if you get it… I am thinking of making a video of myself using the #40… I just need a camera man/women. I don't know if my wife can hold the camera the way I would want it held..


----------



## Bertha

You have to factor in how happy the #51 would make you. Consider all the things you spend $500 in a year. I just calculated that I spend $615.00 a week on one insurance policy alone. Imagine that you just got a $500 speeding ticket in a work zone you were unaware of.

POOOOF!!! You didn't get that ticket, Dan! It was just a dream! Now you can buy your plane without reservation. If anyone asks, tell them Al gave you permission


----------



## Dcase

Al, I heard you… It has been a crazy day for me also… Just so happens there is a nation wide shortage on a medication that I take so I spent the morning calling pharmacy after pharmacy before I finally found one who had my medication in stock. Oh and due to the shortage the pharmacies also jacked the prices up on the pills..


----------



## donwilwol

its probably no surprise, but I'm with Al on this one. Its the #51 all the way.

image a speeding ticket to pick up your over priced medication…....car wreck, no medicine, Dan's not going to make it….. lifes short, buy the #51.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ahhh… #51 = Life. Now we've taken this to the next level indeed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm sure everyone saw that P Leach had a #51/#52 combo for sale. SW, with decal on the tote. I almost thought of asking him if layaway was an option…


----------



## Dcase

Al, I probably shouldn't mention that I sell insurance for a living should I? If you were my client I would have no problem buying a #51! lol 615.00 a week! That must be a medical malpractice policy right?

I don't have a problem with the price tag on the LN 51. I just don't want to buy it if I don't have the money. I usually get a decent bonus in December and I also usually get a chunk of change back for a tax return. If that all goes accordingly I should have enough extra money to buy the plane without breaking my bank. My wife is also due to give birth in early December so thats another dependent I think I can account for in 2011.


----------



## Dcase

Turn the Volume up when you watch this video and just listen to the sound this thing makes when taking shavings…..


----------



## RGtools

What's really bad is now that I am parking in a new area I have to keep an eye out for security too because there is a no loitering clause. There is a park nearby that I think I might try next week.

You are right. Some of us have it bad. I'll have to take a picture of the station tomorrow so You get an idea of what I am doing.


----------



## donwilwol

for some reason I have the vision of an old Buick station wagon, some guy standing over the tailgate, running a plane over a piece of granite and constantly nervously looking over his shoulder.

Dan, I was watching that video on my phone. It even sounded good from that.


----------



## saddletramp

Don, about 41 posts ago (8hrs-- boy you guys have been busy today) you asked if I used a service. No, I don't, same reservations as Al. I just wait until the last 3 or 4 seconds to place my bid. Of course, I don't actually bid on that many things on Ebay. I suppose that it could get to be a real drag if you were a frequent flier.


----------



## BrandonW

I think the next step is to bring your kit to work, so you can hone those blades at your desk. I work in a library-it may be a little disruptive though.


----------



## Bertha

When I saw the tent on the back of the Honda Element, I thought of building a workshop in the back of one of those. I'd probably get my ass kicked but that's O.K.

Dan, I like my insurance agents. No beef with insurance guys at all. Yes, medmal; but I've got it easier than most. Ask your OB what she pays; I bet it's $100K or more/year. It's the disability policies that I hate paying for but what's a guy to do. I got my Hock stuff in the mail today. The carving knives are meh but the burnisher is a work of art. For only $15, it's an excellent buy if you're already buying some plane irons ($10 min shipping).


----------



## Dcase

I have my own office where I work and I have tried working on planes here before but it just didn't work for me…

I get all my packages sent to my office. So I brought some of my cleaning supplies to work and put them in one of my desk drawers. I had some sandpaper, WD40, q-tips, paper towels ext ext… When an old plane would come in the mail here I would try and start cleaning here on my lunch break or when I was not busy… That did not last long at all. Was just too messy to do it at my desk…

I never thought of having a portable work bench in my car… That might be a good stress free thing to have at work… Imagine driving down to the park and setting up your bench and doing some hand planing… Wow what would people think… I gotta see a pic of you doing this RG!


----------



## Dcase

I don't really get into the professional liability policies myself. I probably should as I bet its a heck of a commission but I mostly just work with property and casualty. A little life insurance also but not much.

It would be cool to have a big conversion van or small motor home and turn it into a portable work shop…. For vacation you could just drive from camp ground to camp ground and do woodworking… What could be better.


----------



## Brit

Back on Tera Firma and home again. Glad you all didn't wait for me 

*RG* - I'd love to see pictures of you in the park with your workmate.

*Don* - I could write a book on 'Woodworking for Road Warriors'. I've done all sorts of stuff in hotel rooms (woodworking related I mean). I design on trains and planes either with pencil and paper or on my PC in Sketchup. I've sat in hotels cleaning and restoring tools and I spent a lot of evenings this summer sitting on the balcony of my hotel room as the sun went down shaping saw handles with files and sandpaper. I've even done a bit of whittling. The only bug bear is that you have to put your case with your selection of tools in the hold, so if you like to walk on and off with cabin luggage, you can't really do it.

*Dan* - Planing in the park in your lunchbreak sounds fantastic. I don't know about chasing after all the shavings though . Imagine if it caught on though and you got a group of people planing in the park. How cool would that be? Well they do Thai Chi, so why not synchronized planing.


----------



## RGtools

Pics tomorrow. Video if possible.

The idea of working a public park apeals to me greatly. When I am done with my class the next project I am doing is tool kit for this.


----------



## BrandonW

RG, a video would be awesome.

So, we've talked about Veritas planes here before, but mostly about how they're kinda ugly. I'm curious about there bench planes, namely their 4, 4 1/2, 5 1/4w and 6. These planes bed the frog all the way down to the bottom of the sole and they connect the tote to the back of the frog. The tote connection looks a little silly to me, and I wonder if that part would break under heavy use (especially if it's cast iron). The frog imbedded into the sole seems like a great idea though and I wonder if anyone on this thread has one of these bench planes. They might not be the prettiest planes out there, but it seems to me that Lee Valley has really spending more time in R&D than any other mass producer of hand planes today.


----------



## ShaneA

I did notice on ebay today a 604 1/2 for sale, it is still a few days out, but may be worth a look. I also noticed a 4 1/2 bailey with a buy it now for $55. I have had good luck w/ebay on all types of items. But I noticed these, while just "looking around". Sorry Dan no 51…yet.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just made a comment about the Worksharp 3000 on another thread. Got me thinking, *who here uses it for plane blades?* I feel like it doesn't get them nearly sharp enough. Been thinking of designing a honing kit for it, something everyone can make themselves. I have several ideas floating around the 'ol coconut…


----------



## Bertha

I always thought the worksharp would be great for carving knives and not much more. If I found one, like others did, for less than $50, I'd grab it in a heartbeat. I wouldn't expect much from it but I bet it would be fun to play around with.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's what I thought, but I paid almost $200 because I got tired of reading all the reviews where people said the LOVED theirs…

Here's why I like it for chisels. If I am doing a lot of chisel work, dovetailing, mortises, whatever, I always find myself grabbing a chisel that may be the wrong size after the one I want loses it's razor edge, just to avoid going to sharpen them. After I get down to using a 1/8 chisel for a 1" mortise, I break down and go get out the jig and resharpen them all.

But I can set this worksharp right on the bench, set the angle to the microbevel I want, and give the end of the chisel just a quick touch onto the abrasive wheel and it's sharp again in a half second without even moving away from my work. The angle is always perfect, the burr is always removed.

I like that you don't have to fasten it into anything to keep it at the proper angle.

Granted, if you are really good at free handing chisels (which I stink at with the smaller ones) you don't need one of these.

And I still think it is not good for plane blades (but I'm working on that)...


----------



## ShaneA

Stumpy, I have the ws 3000, got a deal on it. I use it to sharpen planes and chisels, I am no expert but I feel it gets chisels pretty good. Planes, are still a work in progress for me. I have a sense by how easily they shave hair that they could/should be sharper. While with chisels, they seem to shave quickly/easily. User error is my first guess. But I will say flattening the back is a breeze to a mirror finish. No back or micro bevels for me at this point for me. Still learning, but a monkey may be able to use it better than me.


----------



## donwilwol

a 51 just sold.

I won the #40, with it is what looks like a S5, maybe an S4. I've wanted one of those for a while just to see what they are like. They look a lot like the bedrock.

I've got a Makita whet grinder. I don't care for the horizontal grinder for planes either.


----------



## BrandonW

Great score on the #40, Don. I saw that auction and even considered bidding on it (especially sincde it had the S plane), but I just won a #6 so I figured I'd stay out of the running.  I'm glad it went to you! Can't wait to see the scrub plane all cleaned up and peeling away at some maple.


----------



## lysdexic

@Dan- my disability insurance is ~ $650 a month and it makes my sick but I wouldn't go without it.

@Don- do have a link to your ebay listings?

So, I am going to my first estate auction this weekend and I am overwhelmed. This is the reason I PM'd Al before I knew who he was. I thought since he is just a few hours up the road he might be interested. I also PM'd Smitty just to see if he saw anything in the pics or had any insight. Well, I thought that I'd share what I'm up against. I feel pretty good at identifying the Stanley bench and block planes and setting a reasonable value. Beyond that I lack confidence.

These are just the pics related to Hand planes and hand tools. In the spirit of this thread I left out all the heavy iron and the dozens of tools with a cord.


----------



## ShaneA

Holy rusted rocks Batman! That is some inventory, looks like a good time. You MUST report back w/results. Happy hunting.


----------



## RGtools

Holy cow that would take me hours to pick through. Saw I nice bedrock in on of the pics. If you don't already have a good wooden handled hammer grab one that has a face that is not too beat up.

I would take a closer look at the plow plane as well. As far as setting a value. That's really up to you. Are you using or collecting or a bit of both? What do you want out of the money you spend?


----------



## lysdexic

I am not a collector (but thus far I've spent a lot more time studying and acquiring tools than using them). Just trying to get a nice set of tools to work wood by hand.

What are these? Not the cabinet scraper.


----------



## ShaneA

Rabbet planes.


----------



## lysdexic

Ah, a trip to "Blood and Gore" suggests a #78. But they all are unique. Thanks Shane.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Shane- the WS3000 makes miceobevels a snap. Just sharpen your bevel, and then tilt the angle 5 degrees steeper. Lock it like that and do all your touchups at that angle. That way you aren't grinding off the entire surface of the bevel every time you sharpen. Makes sharpening a lot easier. After a while the micro bevel will get wider. once it takes up half your original bevel angle, reset to that original angle and grind the bevel back. Then microbevel over again…

That's one place that the WS3000 really shines.


----------



## donwilwol

Here is the link to the #40. It came in $1 under my top price. I hope the second plane is what I think it is. Thanks to Brandon and Jusfine. I used the ebay sniper for the first time.

Shane, I'm with lysdexic. They are probably #78, unless they are Millers Falls #85. I've got the MF, but haven't been able to find a fence for it yet.

lysdexic, that is some inventory. I could spend days in a plce like that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*lysdexic- Throw a bid in for me on all of it! Money is no object, just don't go over a hundred bucks…*


----------



## Bertha

Oh man, lots to reply to here. It's a State holiday, lucky for me.
@Stumps: I hadn't considered having that little guy sitting at the ready; that's actually a pretty compelling argument for one, now that you bring it into focus. I have a little table space next to my mortiser, right by my tiny little bench, that would be perfect for that thing to just sit spinning. I could whirl around, give it a touchup, then hit the strop. You may have sold me if I can find a stellar deal.

@ShaneA: bringing the back to a mirror is about 80% of the effort for me. I can strike a hollow primary on the wetgrinder pretty quickly, then bring it flat on the scarysharp also pretty quickly. But the back from 120 to 2500 is a chore.

@Don: that #51 is pretty close to the LN pricepoint. I'm a Stanley guy, you know this, but the argument in favor of the LN is starting to strengthen. I'd have a hard time paying more than the LN and gambling on Ebay when the gleaming LN is only a click and some money away.

@Lysdexic: I've got two overlapping long-terms (one more mid) and a short-term. You know all too well how I have a habit of getting myself in trouble You also know that I'm on the lower-litigation-risk side of things, so I'm coming in about 1/2 of where you're at. The thought of going without them for a nanosecond is terrifying, to say the least. My medmal is the cheapest in the business, even less than a shrink. My medical, dental, vision, etc. is ridiculous, though, so it all balances out. I would have been at that auction with you but I'm on call (which is why I'm working on a Holiday; thanks guys!). 
Pic1: check out the custom lever cap knob on that knuckle; there's a sticker on that bench plane that some here would covet; Andy would want that brace.
Pic2: Meh. I'd give $50 for the whole set; I see a few interesting ones
Pic3: Now we're talking…a bunch of 5's in there that I'd check hard to make sure aren't bedrocks; what's that weird aluminum-soled (?) guy doing? I'd be all over those little blocks if the price was right.
Pic4: I would probably be leaving with that miterbox unless it was ridiculous. I don't own one and have wanted one for a long time; I'd rehandle that saw quickly and make this a centerpiece of porn.
Pic5: couple of knuckles that I'd look at hard; that tiny brace would be coming home; I'd probably buy the eggbeater just to give to someone here if the price was right.
Pic6: some undesirables and some who-knows in here; this would take a bit of looking; what's going on with the bed angle of the far left, second row?
Pic7: couple of desirables here; Like Dan, I like the 101-103'ish like those front and left; I'd look hard at those hollow-looking ones in the back to make sure they're not victors; they don't look like it, but I'd make damn sure.
Pic8: that 80/81 would probably be coming home and modified as a toother (I love my 81); some damage in some of the rebates there but I see at least one depth stop; they all look like 78s but I can't really tell.
Pic9: difficult these; I love coffin smoothers as a rule; someone here was looking for one of those hornbeam ECE-style planes like the bottom right; althought the prominent front knob has seen better days, I'd be looking to restore this little guy.
Pic10: ask Don on these; I'd be looking at that plough hard but they seem to be the first to be overpriced; there's a couple here (back center) that I'd be looking hard at.
Pic11: forground left all day; I'd probably leave with a few of these
Pic12: meh.
Pic13: I'd be a brand whore on these. Far right might be a Swan.
Pic14: The augers, meh. That chain drive guy would be coming home just to admire
Pic15: Come to daddy, froe; the markers, I'd have to look hard; I'll take any rosewood tool just to rub
Pic16-18: probably pass and pass. If the Dewalt was $20, I'd grab it.
Pic 19: this is very dicey; the front right looks like a Starrett to me; middle center is definitely a Stanley; I'd look at all of these because I've got a thing for levels and especially inclinometers (don't own one yet)
Pic20: Meh, I like the middle right ones without the loop; I've got about 20 of these and I really only use them on the lathe (and rarely then); I've got a Starrett dial indicator that I use most often. Which reminds me, I've got a venier caliper that is nicer than my Starrett and not a Mitu/BS/Lufkin; I'll have to check the name-it's German
Pic21: there are definitely some Starretts in here; I'd be looking at 2nd from left in rear with that huge cross-beam; this is pretty dreamy; where's Neil, he loves this stuff.
Pic22: brand whore time, no apologies from me
Pic23: front and center and left rear would get a look
Pic24: welding, meh. Good for holding Kreg jigs if cheap enough
Pic25: sure to be a keeper in here
Pic26: if that bakelite PC jigsaw works, that'd be a hoot!
Pic27: pure porn; I'd need a few hours in this mess
Pic28: those braces would get a hard look; I bet there's a corner in there somewhere; where's Andy, he can probably speciate them all from here, lol
Pic29: I know nothing of axes but I bet Dennis does; I actually need an axe

@Lysdexic again, don't you dare dismiss that #80/81! If you don't already own one (which I'm sure you do) it's a no-brainer. I'm catching up with the posts below the pics as I type. I think those are #78's but you'd probably have to buy a few to Frankenstein a nice one with nickers, depth stop, fence, and nice cap; I love my #78 and for a simple rebate, it's a star. I'm looking for the 190's in all sizes.










The 190 won't have the second chisel bed. They come in a lot of sizes. The only definitive bedrock I see is that weirdo mounted guy. I'd make damn sure there wasn't a round-walled bedrock in that mix. That's what I'd probably be spending most of my time there doing, lol

Thanks for this cornucopia of tool porn; I wish I was there with you, al


----------



## Bertha

^crap, my formatting was lost. Oh well.


----------



## Dcase

Don, You outbid me by one dollar on that auction for the 40 and the S5… I put a bid on that a couple days ago… I figured I would loose but I thought it was a good deal for a 40 and the S5 or S4… Looked like a fun restore project….

Al, thats how I feel about the 51…. I would love the old Stanley 51 but for a user one might as well just buy the LN because you can probably get the LN cheaper. And like you said you know its all there, tuned and pretty much ready to go out of the box… I would hate to spend 500+ on a Stanley 51 only to learn it needed a lot of tuning and work before I got it working…


----------



## Bertha

^totally agree, Dan. Plus, I know that there's some collector out there that would love to have the vintage 51. I'm going to really put it to use, so I figure: enjoy the heavy use of the LN and let the collector enjoy the Stanley. I realize this is kind of a reversal of my usual position but for the rare planes, I make a "collector exception"

edit: wow, I just noticed this thread will probably hit 5000 in a day or so (or half, lol). There definitely needs to be a prize for #5000. I have a woodburning tool. Perhaps a tiny commemorative plaque is in order, lol


----------



## Dcase

I am sure the LN 51 is also a better quality plane for a user. I read about the Stanley 51 and it sounds like there are some parts that are known to break. For that kind of money it just makes sense to buy the LN…. However if I found a Stanley #51 out in the wild for a good price I wouldn't hesitate to settle on that one!

5000…. Seems like it was just a week ago that I was the 4000 post… It moves fast…

I have been a regular on this topic for a while now… I feel old..


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, this thread will age you. From expensive shooters to disability insurance. Big boy topics in this here thread


----------



## donwilwol

I tend to have a gray line between "collector" and "user". I don't completely disagree, but I don't completely agree either. I'd probably look for a cheaper #51. I don't believe my typical use would hurt the value on any Stanley plane. If I had a production shop, it would be different and I'd agree completely.

Dan, I actually set the snipe at $62. We must think pretty close. I've now got an #5, A5 and S5. I need to find the A4 and S4 (assuming its an S5)

Has anybody heard from Wayne? I just sent him a PM. I hope he's just on vacation!


----------



## Bertha

^yeah, I've been wondering about old Wayne. Your point is well taken, Don; and I'm not sure how I really feel about it either. My gut tells me that I have some kind of "obligation" to own and vigorously use the Stanley. However, if there are delicate parts and I break them, it's an emotional thing for me. I felt genuinely sick when I broke that #8 frog. I know that's totally silly, but it is what it is. I could give a rat's a$$ about the LN, though. I'd beat a chisel with it if I wanted b/c it possesses absolutely zero sentimental value. I don't share the "respect" for LN tools, although I recognize them as very fine. They are simply modern copies of Stanleys to me. I don't think they are overpriced for what they are. They definitely have a place in our shops. I could mow my lawn with a vintage mower and polish it after every session; or I could buy a new Snapper and slam it into roots without a care. There's money and then there's sentiment; I'd hazard a guess that all of us here recognize this all too well.

Edit: I used to frequent a forum where you could assign positive or negative "reputation" points to owners of individual comments. You could give out 5 per day. That simply wouldn't work here; I'd need at least 50 positive reputation points per day for this thread alone I mention this because I was reaching for the "add to reputation" button after reading Don's post. A reflex, I guess


----------



## ShaneA

Don, I had a Miller Falls 85 arrive yesterday in an odd lot of planes. There was also one that looked a lot like the one on the top left. The MF has the depth stop, but not the fence. Quick ebay scan I saw some complete ones, but no fences by themselves. Of course I have no idea what it does, but now I need one? One day I will post pics to see if you guys can help me identify the other one. May be something by sears or wards?

Al, that was a great scouting report. Very in depth.


----------



## Dcase

A Stanley #40 will usually sell for 50+ if its cleaned up… I saw the 40 and the S5? and I thought a heck ill bid 60 on it… I didn't watch the auction to the end or anything. I just bid my max bid and left it alone… I would normally be a little annoyed that I only lost it by a dollar but since its you Don its ok. You needed the 40 anyway…

I don't think using the plane will really hurt its collector value.. My point is why buy an old Stanley for 500+ dollars and then worry that it may need a lot of tuning when you can buy a brand new LN for the same price and you know its quality is probably far better then the Stanley…. If old Stanley Bailey planes were worth 300 dollars or more then I would have a set of LN's and not baileys. In the case that an old plane coast just as much or more then a new one of much better quality then I have to go with the new one…

Same is the case for the #9… That Stanley #9 sold on ebay a couple weeks ago for 750.00! A new LN #9 is 375? I have to go with the LN all day on that one…


----------



## donwilwol

damn you Shane, I've had a saved search on ebay for over a month for a fence for my 85. I haven't found one at any price, say nothing about a reasonable one. I suppose I'll wind up buying a Stanley. I'm NOT paying more for a fence than I did the plane. I may even look into building one.

I feel a little guilty knowing I beat Dan out on the #40. (ok a little happy too). There is a 62 now calling my name. I'm trying to resist because i know its going to take a $200+ bit to get it, but its just looks really nice. I need a favor. Somebody talk me out of it!! My wife will shot me.


----------



## Bertha

Miller's Falls #85









Thanks Shane! And sorry to say, you're going to need that fence. For cross-grain rebates, where this plane excels, the fence is a must. You can set up an external fence but you'll be knuckle-banging, deviating, and generally cursing the world.

Here's what they do. Here's my Stanley #78 equivalent who's just made a short cross-grain rebate. The plane was pushed in the opposite direction as shown in the first pic, with the fence up against the end grain. The fence overlaps the sole and registers perpendicularly. If you look at the second pic, at the nose gap before the leading bed, you can see the position of the fence. Without the fence, this would have been a very awkward cut to execute. This was during the construction of the top-fixing buttons on my cherry nightstand. I don't know if a Stanley #78 fence would fit but they're all over the place for cheap.



















Edit: not that my depth stop isn't on. I own one but I only use it for long rebates b/c it's easiest to get a consistent depth with the stop in place. Also edit b/c I called the MF and 81 instead of an 85. I've got the 81 on the brain after above.


----------



## Bertha

I'm afraid I'm not the guy to talk you out of a 62, Don


----------



## ShaneA

Don, if/when one comes up, you have dibs. I dont even know what it does, or how to use it, but they look cool.

Looks like Al has the info while I was typing.


----------



## Bertha

I will happily discuss the virtues of the #78/#85 all day long. I love that plane. I'm always looking for an excuse to use it; which is why I want all the 190's so badly. You get to break one out every time you have a cross-grain dado to cut. I want a stack of them, a manual "dado stack", if you will


----------



## Dcase

Don't feel guilty Don because I am going to get that 62!!! hahahaha

j/k I don't have the money right now… The 62 is probably another case where I would just buy a new LN..

78 parts come up on ebay all the time… A complete #78 will usually sell for a pretty decent amount. My 78 was all complete except for the fence… I bought the fence from an ebay store for like 10 dollars… I think that price is well worth it considering my complete 78 is worth a lot more then my non complete 78 was worth.


----------



## ShaneA

Is it unlikey that stanley 78 fence will bolt to a MF 85?


----------



## Dcase

Here is a complete #78 thats on ebay ending soon.. Its at 30 now with a nice chunk of bids… Just shows they get a lot more bidding action when they are complete.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-antique-Stanley-78-woodworking-rabbet-plane-vintage-carpentry-tool-complete-/250924858463?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6c497c5f#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## Bertha

^I don't know for sure, Shane. I'm positive there's someone here with both of them. If you like, I can measure my #78 when I get home. I'll check rod diameter and distance from the rod to the sole. I think those will be the only real limiting measurements. Fellas, correct me if I'm missing something.

edit: read Dan's reply^; I bought my SW#78 many years ago on Ebay, complete, and I think I paid less than $20. In fact, I think that was my limit back then. Just goes to show, I guess. This plane popularity is friggin killing us!


----------



## Dcase

Here is a brand new set of knickers for the 78 or 45….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-45-78-spur-New-made-/180751741428?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a15a4b1f4#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## dbray45

You know - if you are really looking for rabbit plane parts, may want to try here:
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rabbet-plane-repair-kits.aspx

Got my planes happy (not original antique parts) and working.


----------



## ShaneA

Spurs? Knickers? sounds like some sort of unmanly cowboy gettup? : ) So much to learn…


----------



## Bertha

Score David! I had no idea about this!

Edit: but…..lest we get too excited: Bench Plane Large Handle and Knob Kit

This hand plane repair kit fits #4-1/2, #5, #5-1/2, #6 and #7 bench planes. Includes *Plastic Handle (8), *Plastic Knob (9), Long Handle Screw (10), Knob Screw (11), Handle Screw (12), and Nuts & Washers.


----------



## donwilwol

The MF #85 has a different thread than the #78. The MF is a 1/4/20 though, so I may buy a long !/4/20 bolt and then see if a #78 fence will work.

Al, that rod diameter would be a real help if you could later.

Shane, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## dbray45

Al

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/hand-plane-repair-parts.aspx


----------



## Bertha

^I'll take care of the #78 dimensions for you guys tonight (if I can remember)


----------



## Dcase

Al, David said get your planes happy & working (not original antique parts)... Plastic handle and knob will sure get the plane working but I don't know about happy….

That link David posted has really good deals on the kits for the 78.. I would have no problem paying those prices.. Thanks for the link..


----------



## dbray45

Or call them

800.241.6748


----------



## dbray45

For the wood handles - hmmm -aren't we woodworkers


> ?? Got cherry, maple, birch, rosewood, PT 2×4


??

Make your own to fit your hand


----------



## dbray45

Then Blog about it - its all good


----------



## Dcase

For the wood handles - hmmm -aren't we woodworkers ??

Actually we are all just tool collectors who pretend to be woodworkers…


----------



## dbray45

You know, I'll bet that if a couple of hundred people call Highland asking for wood handles, they would have them.


----------



## Bertha

^I guarantee they would. I really like that store.


----------



## Dcase

Just so you all know, Highland does have real rosewood handle and tote that they sell. I found it in a different section…

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rosewoodplanehandleset.aspx


----------



## Dcase

Not to change subject but I just got these in the mail the other day and thought I would share… A set of really old E. Jennings chisels…. They are rough but I think I can get them back in working shape… I had never heard of Jennings, anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Dcase

Note: They are CE. Jennings not E. Jennings


----------



## dbray45

I found out about Highland speaking with the folks in Williamsburg. I asked them where they got some of their tools, blades and the like. They gave me Highland.

The way I figured it, if they supply the likes of Williamsburg, works for me.


----------



## RGtools

David, thanks for saving me some cash. I have an old rabbet plane with no depth stop or fence that I don't use much because the blade likes to eat my finger. With the fences I would use it a ton.

My next purchase is decided thus.


----------



## mochoa

Highland's Woodworking is 3miles from work! It is like Disney land. Two stories…

I went there the other day during lunch, got a band saw blade, it was a nice break in the day.


----------



## BrandonW

All this talk about Highland! One of my favorite places and only a couple of miles from school. I purchased one of those plane kits with plastic handles when I first started to fix up my plane. The plastic handles are about as ugly as they come, but they have all the necessary screws and bolts, which is nice. The Rosewood are much nicer, but still too much money. What was that guy's name who sells them on ebay? He was listed on this thread some months back.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, did you get a Woodslicer? Such a good bandsaw blade. That place is like a candy store-I have to avoid it less I fall into financial ruin.


----------



## dbray45

Brandon - real test, take the plastic one, use it as a template and make one or two.


----------



## dbray45

I put a long drill bit in the budget for doing just that but haven't gotten it yet. Until then, the plastic works.


----------



## dbray45

I have Timberwolf and Woodslicer - Woodslicer works better but I like both.


----------



## BrandonW

I haven't used the timerbwolf, but have heard good things about it. But since I live near Highland, I thought I'd give them a try.

I've been meaning to make some totes, but like you haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Bertha

^smart move, RG. It's one of my favorite go-to planes.
@Dan, they're nice looking; I think I own a few. I like the handle shape.

I'll put my vote in for the Lenox bandsaw blades.


----------



## BrandonW

deleted repost


----------



## Brit

*Brondon W* - Here's the link you wanted for the guy who makes the knobs and totes.

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/nicobie/

If you can't see what you want, just email or phone him and he'll make it for you.


----------



## dbray45

One way to guage the quality -
Timberwolf comes coiled with a wire tie holding it together
Woodslicer comes wrapped in paper (around the whole blade), then it is wire tied - so you don't get knicked.

TW is a rougher cut, WS is a finished cut


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks Andy. This is the knob and tote on Al's Baily 8, right? If so, Al, any thoughts on how they look?


----------



## mochoa

Yeah I got the woodslicer 3,4 tpi variable tooth, 1/2", I havent installed my riser block yet to try it out. I've got some firewood im looking to try it on.

I went in looking for a skip tooth which Michael Fortune recommends in his FWW article and they sold me the woodslicer which is more of a hook tooth. The article recommended the skip tooth pattern because the gullets are deeper so its more efficient at removing saw dust.

It seems like it will work well. Its got a narrower kerf and better steel.


----------



## mochoa

ok now I want a #78. I'm using my little Mujinfang ebony rabet plane with my fingers as a guide for making rabbets. I jused used it on my recent carved box project. I cut my self a few times. 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/55715


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, you hang around here long enough there will not be a plane you won't want.


----------



## mochoa

Right not I like to think of myself as a minamalist. Not a collector at this stage. Here is my stash. I'm only barley in the stanley club.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, thats an amazing box that you made…

I posted pics a few weeks ago of my 78 in action.. I think the 78 is a fine working plane for rabbets.. Was very easy to use.


----------



## mochoa

Thats for the props on the box!

That is a sweet 78! Now isnt that nicer than pulling out the router that covered your hair and every square inch of the shop in dust?!


----------



## mochoa

Dan, nice bench too by the way. I dont see that in your projects list.


----------



## Bertha

^Brandon, I'm very pleased with my totes. I gave them a bit of mahogany dye and blo to match them. They're a bit rough when they come but the drilling is dead-on. Fits like a glove. I was looking for a picture of my #8 and found a picture of my scrub. I made these totes out of redheart. I beefed up the rear tote quite a bit. You can see how it's a little taller than usual at the base and the base is a bit square. I gave myself a larger rear palm-swell b/c in gun grips with replaceable backstraps, I always tend to prefer the fattest backstrap (no offense to gun dislikers). The rear tote gets into the iron a bit, which is why I'm not shy about grinding this full-length iron (see above; this is the scrub I was playing with. The front knob is of obviously large diproportion.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, what do we do with that leading bed? I've never had an iron in there. What if we set up TWO irons, lol?


----------



## Dcase

Not sure Al… Two irons sounds like a GREAT idea!!! Just for sh*ts and giggles! Why not? I know a lot of guys broke the front ends of the 78 off so they could use it almost like a chisel plane. I cant bring myself to break mine though…

Mauricio, I usually use table saw for rabbets but it never leaves a nice flat bottom…. The plane is def the way to go…

I have my old work bench in my projects but I never posted a project of my current bench… I think there was something that I had to finish on it so I wanted to wait till that was done and by the time I got that done I just kind of forgot about posting it.


----------



## BrandonW

Al, the knob and tote on that scrub plane look very very sweet. It's nice to be able to make them the size and style you want.

Dan, or someone, break out a second iron and slap it on the 78. Let's see it! It'll cut twice as fast. Or you can make one a deep cut and one a smooth cut. LOL that wouldn't work.


----------



## Brit

*lysdexic* - I would make a grab for this brace personally. Looks like a Millers Falls No. 769 with the lovely Lions ball bearing chuck.










Here's a 16" version for reference:


----------



## mochoa

Good eye Andy!


----------



## BrandonW

How did you make that out, Andy?!


----------



## Brit

I wish we had estate sales like that over here. My wife on the other hand is glad we don't.


----------



## BrandonW

I've never seen an estate sale like that either. It looks to me like a goldmine.


----------



## Brit

I'd have to hire a van if I went somewhere like that )


----------



## Brit

*Dan* - I've looked to get a No.78 a couple of times but I hesitated for two reasons.

1) I'm left handed and it would appear to be very much a RIGHT-handed plane. Not a huge problem as I can use most hand tools right and left handed (except hammers). I'm right in thinking aren't I that the nicker is only on one side? I only ask because when I see pictures like this on eBay, it makes me wonder whether you can use it left-handed or has the seller has just put the fence on the wrong side?










2) There seem to be a number of different castings for the No.78 out there. Which one is most desirable?


----------



## lysdexic

Gentlemen, I really do appreciate the feedback. I've learned alot following this thread today. It is incredibly hard to make any firm recommendations from this pics. Well, maybe not for Brit - wow. Appreciate you guys trying to help. I sure as hell know alot more about #78's today than I did yesterday.

Here is my plan - I am going to put some cash in my pocket but take the attitude that I am not going to spend it. Great plan, heh? ; )


----------



## ShaneA

The van would be needed. Most important item to have would be someone's credit card, other than my own. If anyone wants to "loan" me theirs, I promise to return it only slightly used!


----------



## BrandonW

Hell, Shane, if I had someone's credit card, I'd just go straight to ebay and LN's website!


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I understand Al not building his own knob and tote, he's a doctor and don't want to get his hand dirty (just kidding Al) but you too. They are so easy with the templates from Lee Valley. I'm loosing faith…....


----------



## donwilwol

So I went to the shop, dragged out the broken Shelton that fell off my shelf, found a #5 bailey base, and low and behold the frog fit. Took the blade and put a nice camber on it, set the frog all the way back so the mouth was good and wide.

Found a piece of mixed sized woods I'd glued up some time ago and went to town to get it level. SO 20 minutes later I had what I could have done in 3 minutes on the planer. But I get it. I can't wait for the scrub.

Of course I will now need to dig up a cap iron that doesn't say shelton for my bailey semi-scrub.


----------



## mochoa

Yes but you also got some excercise and now dont have to go to the gym!


----------



## mochoa

Or rather you dont have to feel guilty about not going.


----------



## donwilwol

I was smiling all the time.


----------



## mochoa

I flattened an end grain hard maple cutting board two days ago with my #4. I'm still soar but I enjoyed it much better than using the belt sander with the the noise of the vac, dust mask, air cleaner. Cant listen to music like that.


----------



## BrandonW

Sorry to make you lose faith, Don! I do plan on making my own totes and knobs, but also interested in what other cheap fixes are out there. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

ahhh Brandon, I just wanted to bust on Al, you just got caught in the cross fire .


----------



## BrandonW

Sure sure. I'm highly offended right now. Lumberjocks isn't what it used to be. This thread is dead to me. . .

well… I would like to be around to see it reach 5000.


----------



## donwilwol

you won't have to wait long…........

and your committed now. We'll be expecting a blog on knob and tote creation.

The #62 of my dreams just went over $200 and there are 2 days left. That's the problem with dreaming. Eventually you must wake up.


----------



## RGtools

Just took a break to do the video I promised yesterday.

will upload tonight.


----------



## Brit

Talking of busting on Al - Did I read correctly that Al said he would think nothing of bashing a chisel with a LN plane? Well having spent the best part of 3 hours today restoring a LN bronze 102 that someone had not looked after, I'm shocked and appalled.

IMO LN planes will be the collectables of tomorrow. Veritas won't be. Clifton won't be. LN will be.


----------



## Brit

What would be a suitable pennance for Al do you think?


----------



## thedude50

i just won 62 LN on eBay its 15 years old according to the guy i got it from and i won that bedrock that was on the thread i think it was don or dans but i get mixed up when i am medicated like today it was was a real nice restored plane i cant believe it sold so cheep I have a buyer already i am waitung for him to pay me cash srunch this week

I cant wait to use the 62 it is a real odd plane i have never used a 62 my new no4 LN came and it had never touched wood I will try to go plane a couple of boards i have with it just to see how it works pictures are coming in a few days it sure is pretty bronze and cherry wood its so nice now will it work as well we will see i must say the blades in the ln are not as nice looking as the IBC blades I am going to see if they changed the blades since the 1995 year model 4 it will be nice to know


----------



## donwilwol

Dude your not going to like that 62. Just send it to me, I'll knock a few bucks off the 605. I'll even pay shipping, just cuz I'm a nice guy.

I'm not sure why I have this sudden craving for a 62. Hopefully it and this bad cold I have will go away.


----------



## lysdexic

Forgive me for not researching - but I' need the quick and easy answer.

How do you tell a round side Bedrock from a Bailey other than the chip breaker?


----------



## ShaneA

The numbering will be different. 602-608, plus some will say bedrock as well on the body.


----------



## mochoa

Dude, drunk (or medicated) shopping is probably not a good idea.

Banging a chisel with LN?... That's pimp sh*t… Like whipping your *ss with silk…


----------



## lysdexic

Shane - duh. You know they say that there is no such thing as a stupid question. Well, not true. You just answered one.

Embarrassed - Scott


----------



## ShaneA

Dont be embarassed, I have tons of stupid questions, past, present, and no doubt future…you are however duty bound to report back w/details and photos from the sale. Hopefully, with good stuff in hand!


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks merciful Shane. But I fear that I have let Al down. He kind of vouched for me here. Now, I am afraid that I have disappointed him.

Head bowed in shame - Scott


----------



## ShaneA

Al seems like a forgiving type of guy, I am somewhat confident you will be pardoned…well at least a tiny little bit confident : )


----------



## donwilwol

you're worried about being Embarrassed by a guy who will beat a chisel with an LN plane? 

This is the place to ask any questions. You'll find figuring these things out is not at all easy. I've got a few mistakes hanging in my shop as well.

I have a MF #10, (actually I have 2) but I tried to sell it on ebay, it never got a bid, I figured it would be the easiest to sell, and its the one I'm happiest didn't sell. Hold your head up and fumble through just like the rest of us.


----------



## jusfine

I knew if I left a few extra slots in my new plane storage system, it would be just like in the movie *"If you build it, they will come"*, and one day I would find something to fill them.

Today was that day, a couple of nice LN's are winging their way to Western Canada…

All my wife said was "Mmmmhmmm", so I just had to tell someone(s) who might be a little excited with my gloat.


----------



## donwilwol

Mmmmhmmm! a *couple* LN's. Nice


----------



## lysdexic

Which ones. Do tell.


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds exciting, maybe you should have left even more slots open. You could start a LN district or neighborhood. Congrats on the forthcoming planes.


----------



## thedude50

thanks don I think i will have to pass on that one I bid on your 605 to drive the price up i never thought it would sell so cheep all cleaned up it has a pitting issue but i have seen way worse go for a lot more i dont like selling on ebay unless i do a buy it now sometimes you sit on them a while but at least you get a fair price the restoration on that 605 looks pretty damn nice ill sell it on my site or here I have sold a lot of planes here on LJ

I dont know why i decided to get a 602 either one of my LJ friends wanted one i found him a nice Stanley and the seller wanted 300 dollars for it he said it was over his budget but they go for that all the time in eBay so he was looing for a great deal and a hard to find plane in the same deal arghhh what is a guy to do as it was i was only going to make 20 bucks brokering the deal

I love the way those planes look and room enough for my Giant Mits to fit

Do any of you guys turn much I have been collecting Sorby turning tools and for a article i have got some other lessor brands of tools I have a great respect for the killer lathe and am doing an eval on the trend ventilated helmet the pro model It shure is nice with the filtered air quite a nice tool i will try to use often for safety sake

I got yje foundation and the subfloor joists built on the shed and then stood all 4 walls with the door header and all me and my son did it he has become a competent builder I taught him a lot I was Hard on Him growing up but I am very proud of him now he was able to do everything i was not able to do because of my bad back and shoulders as soon as the shed is done and it is filled with things that get in the way of the shop being used are moved out to the shed I am ready to go to work in the shop I need to figure out the roof joists that i am designing to be a barn roof top with 22.5 degree cuts on them this will let me have a loft on each end of the shed for things tike xmas decorations and camping gear

Grizzly has a sale on and i got a nice little lumber rack for 40 dollars it wall mounts and seems to be well made by htc i think it went together in about 10 minutes i give the little rack 5 stars for easy use and quality I cant wait till its full of walnut

To those of you that served as my brothers in arms thanks for your service and i hope you had a good veterans day

shopping while on meds is something i am guilty of I will have to slow it down a bit


----------



## RGtools

I ended up going on a date with my wife during my lunch break so I did not get much time.

But as promised here is the workstation.










http://www.facebook.com/v/10150459476785229


----------



## ShaneA

RG that is awesome, the shavings/dust on the floor, the long coat. That is just awesome. I nominate you for woodworker of the week! You sir, are a manly man, working out of the trunk.


----------



## Brit

*RG* - That was funny. I can't help thinking that plane needs a seatbelt though. )


----------



## Bertha

That's the greatest thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## donwilwol

using the snow brush was priceless. I agree, RG is woodworker of the week.


----------



## racerglen

No kidding…woodworking in the wild parking lot !


----------



## mochoa

And in a trench coat!


----------



## RGtools

Don't worry Andy after I shot I brought the plane to the front seat where it belongs.

The snow brush and the trench were entirely for effect. Glad you guys liked it. Have a great weekend. Now I am off to process 13 turkeys…not exactly a fun day in the shop.


----------



## BrandonW

RG, that's so awesome. You can open your own door-to-door plane smoothing and sharpening service!


----------



## Bertha

RG, you take the turkeys yourself? If so, I need some field dressing instruction one of these days.


----------



## Brit

My eBay LN 102 mallet after a little love. Its a competent little fella.


----------



## TechRedneck

RG

That's hard core! Hand tool syndrome taken to a whole new level. I guess those following this thread for close to 5000 posts have "HTS". What have you people gotten me into?


----------



## ShaneA

Andy, I have never seen a mallet quite like that. Better not let Al borrow it!


----------



## Bertha

wI could drive some serious timberframers with that! I could probably pry some paint cans open with it, too. I might have to grind the front; whatever it takes

All kidding aside, though, that is one seriously handsome plane. I love the rough casting, not too coarse; perfect. This, the 140, and the bevel ups are on my list. I want that 140 badly. I'm building something secret right now (swimbo's bday) and I plan to utilize woodbodies and transitionals. Will post pics.


----------



## jusfine

Well, my new planes aren't nearly as impressive now as RG's planing in the park…would have only been better with the Cowsills' *"The Rain, the Park, and Other Things"* playing in the background…wow, I am old.

On the way is a LN 10 1/4 and a LN 9 Iron miter plane with Cocobolo handles instead of Cherry. What made the purchases worthwhile for me is that they were brand new in Eastern Canada, so shipping is less than from LN, plus no duty or tax! There is no place to buy LN locally.



















Will post decent photos when they arrive, unless someone can tell me how to get them off of Ebay.


----------



## Brit

Nice planes Randy. The cocobolo handles are definately a bonus. I love cocobola. The cherry looks a bit bland in comparison.

Al - My Lie Neilsen shopping list in order of purchase will be:

60 1/2
62 + all the trimmings
9 1/2
164

and that's only the planes. )


----------



## Bertha

Andy,
60 1/2 check
62 still waiting
9 1/2 check
164 on my list as well. Gorgeous plane.


----------



## Bertha

Made it into the shop for a while; expecting more time today after some yardwork.

Butcher iron out of a coffin smoother; dangerously low on length:










Thing of beauty, no?

I'm going to diamond dress the stone for this one (grader hijacked from the Tormek; JET one junk):










Struck a hollow-grind at 25 degrees










Then bring it flat at 25 on the scary sharp with eclipse jig.










Powerstrop then manual strop then party. COME GET YOU SOME! Coffin smoother with no secondary on cherry.










The powerguys don't understand this…but you do:


----------



## BrandonW

That coffin smoother looks like it is preforming pretty nicely! What are you going to do when you run out of sharpening space on that iron?


----------



## BrandonW

I hit the yard sales this morning. There was a Stanley surform at one place, but I passed on it, I did spend sixteen dollars on some files, a rasp, auger bits, a brace, and a disston saw. Looks like I have some cleaning on my hands. Another place had a couple of molding planes and a spokeshave, but they wanted too much for them. Nevertheless, it's more than I usually see around here.


----------



## donwilwol

Randy, If you're using IE you should be able to right click the picture and do a "save as" from ebay.

Andy, that's one nice looking block.

I hit the antique circuit today. Came home pretty much empty handed. I bought a nice lakeside draw knife for $8, all sharpened and ready to go. Nothing special but a nice user.

Al, I have to ask….why do you bring the hollow ground to flat? I've never heard of anyone doing that. Just curious. That coffin is making some nice shavings.


----------



## jusfine

Thanks Don, I have Firefox and it won't copy or "save as" the eBay photos for some reason.
They should be here soon!

Nice cherry Al.

Wish we had an antique circuit that had tools…


----------



## thedude50

make the picture as big as you can on the screen then hit the print screen button then open paint hit control v and the page will show up crop out your photo and save as a gif or a jpg and you got a full size copy


----------



## thedude50

al if you have a t 7 and a jet jssg10 then why do you use the jet i have tested both of these and the tormek was by far the stronger machine I really need to know this


----------



## donwilwol

I use chrome and have the same problem. I just switch back to IE when I want to save pictures.


----------



## RGtools

I hurt everywhere.

Nice shavings Al.


----------



## Bertha

^RG, my right shoulder. Man. No more surgery, though.


----------



## TechRedneck

Finished the No. 27 today. As it turns out I had to shim (4 flat washers) under the frog. Got the bottom waxed and the blade nice and sharp. I found that with this transitional, the trick was to really tighten the cap screw and clamp it down. The mouth is a bit wider than I would like but it makes a nice sound running over this walnut and works well now.



















Breakdown prior to cleaning it up. I decided to keep the old look.










Picked up all these bits with the No. 27 for $10 .Most hardly used and still sharp.


----------



## Bertha

Tech, there's something about that sound, huh? Shhherrrrrrhip. Wood on wood, a glorious thing. I love me some transitionals. Bang up score on the augers; real nice.


----------



## Bertha

dude50, I use the jet mainly because the stone on the tormek is too fine for me. 
The tormek motor is definitely more powerful, that is true. It's also made of beefier steel than the jet. I wouldn't buy a wetgrinder again; I'd buy dry slowspeed grinder, the wolverine jig, and an array of strops.

More shop fun. I broke out my #3 for the first time in a while.










Here's a homebrewed wenge tote on my favorite #7










That Hock burnisher that I was talking about:










Goofing off with some carving knife handles:


----------



## RGtools

I like the wenge. I may go that way myself on some of my restores.

I so need a lathe. All the turners on this site make me jealous.


----------



## thedude50

al Id have to say please dude is fine or lance since i am the only dude in the thread any more there was door dude but i haven't seen him for a while .

On the subject of wet grinders. ill never go away from them i like the collection i have way to much I like the Blackstone on the tormek best it is twice as fast as the stock stone and works well on a2 tool steel. i had a slow speed grinder and it still caused me to loose temper I love the tormek so much that i have just met with my editor and i am going to be writing a book on using the tormek. I cant wait to get it started since the tormek won our head to head test so well i am curious if your jet bogs down like the two we have here do. I have several packages to ship out tomorrow one to shane one to don i think the kk ill have to check my pms to make sure who is getting what i have to ship a 605c to mike wischmann and a 604c to medicine man so ill be busy all morning

Sorry your feeling bad Al and RG i know rg that pain can be worse after a great loss lie your friend I will continue to pray for you

Last night my blood sugar dipped to 35 I was very symptomatic. i was confused and now feel lie i am hungover
O the headache was awful and i have no energy today at all my goodness it is a rough one.

I need to design the truss for the shed it is to be a barn top roof and i have to come up with the measurements to be sure i cover the span.

I was always a fan of power tools but hand planes i love b race and bit too but i don't like hand saws except to look at i am a tweener are you guys power guys or tweeners or hand tool only people.


----------



## donwilwol

TechRedneck, I had a #27 in my hands yesterday, but the dealer had unrealistic expectations, or I'm unrealistically cheap. Either way, the money is still in my pocket.

RG, I had to chuckle reading your post.

I had that #1 in my hands again yesterday. Even at $250 I walked. The break is noticeable enough that I just decided to wait.

I just won a 78, complete for $15. That's cheaper than trying to find a fence for the MF.

Al, I thought I made a tote out of wenge too, but I couldn't find it, so I either sold the plene or my mind is going. I'm thinking its option 2.


----------



## jusfine

I am surprised you guys are making totes with wenge. My experience with it is much too "slivery". I don't know how many slivers I have to pick out of my hands each time I use it.

You don't have that problem?


----------



## ShaneA

Wow Don, $15 for a $78 sounds like a square deal. I had a lowball offer in on a complete 85, and lost out at the last second. No doubt one of those "sniper" guys. : ).

I have spent a lot of time on the bay the last several weeks, it is like the wild west in some ways. I have noticed some parts (knobs and totes) selling for more $ than the complete planes….what is that about? I noticed one guy parted out a #6 bailey. Every part sold separately. The total of the bids on all parts, before the sniping kicked in was well over $115. Well played sir, well played.

I have come to the conclusion I am working on becoming a rosewood snob. Sad but true. It looks like I can try to keep some low offers on the table for complete planes with rosewood , cheaper than trying to buy the handles separate. Then I would also manage to have some extra parts on hand. But I have a couple of planes I am looking to put back together who have broken handles or knobs. What is the deal with the lower height knobs? I like the way they look, I assume they come on the earlier types.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm on a role. I just won a set of cutters for my 45. I'm psyched. (Thanks again BOB!)

The 78 needs a little TLC, but I have gotten pretty good at that.

Jusfine, I haven't had the problem with wenge. I built a rifle stock out of it. 









I haven't got a sliver yet. I hope to keep that pattern too. It is a little brittle working with it, so I can see how you could get a piece that would do that.

Shane, I'm not stuck on rosewood, but it need to be something besides beech to make my heart go pitter-patter. I like Walnut, rosewood or any similar wood. Even a good piece of cherry looks good. I've seen a few guys on LJ make multi-color knob and totes as well. I'm thinking of trying that on the #5 I just put together for my jack plane. I had to raise a walnut knob I made and I added a cherry ring to the bottom. That came out pretty nice.


----------



## BrandonW

Yes, the lower knobs are earlier. I prefer them too. They just look much more classy.

Wenge is an interesting option for a tote. It looks good, Al, and I like how it contrasts on that #7 plane where you stripped off all the japanning.


----------



## Dcase

Didn't get on here this weekend so I am behind… I should know by now not to do that because this thing moves to fast to miss a couple days…

So I was in need of another bench dog this weekend so I started digging through my scraps looking for a piece to make one… One of the reasons I put square dog holes in my bench was so I could easily make my own dogs…

While looking for a piece the right size it dawned on me that one of the pieces of Wormy Chestnut that Al sent me was almost the perfect size! I think a bench dog was the perfect thing to make with one of Al's Chestnut pieces. It will be something I see and use almost every time I am in the shop and it will also be used mostly as a stop for hand planing. I thought it was perfect.

One of the 3 pieces was big enough to make two bench dogs. I only had to plane it down a little so it would fit. I cut a small bevel at the bottom and glued on a thin strip of hard maple which acts as a spring. The dog sits in the hole very nice and can be pushed down when I am not using…

So the Wormy Chestnut will now live on as part of my work bench…




































I still have two more pieces of the chestnut and when I use them for something I will share..


----------



## Bertha

You've got the coolest benchdog on the block. I get a kick out of seeing it there!


----------



## RGtools

I love the wormy dog.


----------



## RGtools

You realize thing's about to hit 5k?


----------



## Bertha

RG, there will be commemorative small plaque designed and executed by yours truly for the #5000 poster.


----------



## racerglen

There are treatments for a wormy dog..

;-)


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, at first I wondered why you would use wormy chestnut for a bench dog, but seeing it there, it looks very sweet!


----------



## ShaneA

I for one, will try NOT to be 5k. That honor goes to one of the veterans or experts, not the student. I have only been checking in on the last 1800 posts or so. I am such a noobie.


----------



## BrandonW

Al, what did you use on the #7 to remove all the japanning? Would a paint thinner or other chemical work? Or just an abrasive?


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I find a sand blaster works best, but I've used stripper. I don't think paint thinner would work alone.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

This thread, over the weekend, is proof positive that we need a phone app for LJs. You guys drove home over 150 posts, and I couldn't jump in without signing on and scrolling down on my tiny little screen. And posting pics from an iPhone directly? Fuggetaboutit…

Anxious to hear from Lysdexic re: the Mother of All Estate Sales.

Congrats on an Awesome #78 buy, Don! Raise some panels on a drawer bottom or two, you'll have a ball!

I have a Craftsman version of that tool, like your MF it's without a fence… Would like to find the missing parts for it and get it into the hands of someone who would use it, but that stuff just doesn't show up much at all. Cheaper to buy a whole one…

Still on the Wayne Watch? Any word?

That is an awesome wormy dog, Dan!


----------



## racerglen

Paint remover works..


----------



## dbray45

I think you should give away a pin and a large drink for the person that can go from post 1 - 5000 without stopping.


----------



## Dcase

Another vote for Paint Remover… Make sure its the good stuff, the toxic stuff that burns your skin when you touch it… The safe, nice smelling orange jelly does NOT work.

As we reach 5k I hear talk of a plaque.. If anyone should get a plaque its Al. You started the thread and you may be the only one who's been a regular poster since it started. Its neat how this thing has changed over time as it relates to the posters… Guys have come and gone over the past 5k post.. When I became a regular I remember Al, Wayne and Mads as the group of most regular posters.. I know Don has been here for a long time. Smitty and RG are also long time posters…

Its always nice when a a couple new regulars show up because it always refreshes things…


----------



## RGtools

I have read from post one. I don't always have something to add but watching the way this conversation has meandered has and continues to be very fun.

Shane's entry has been interesting because his questions have been phrased well enough to give some serious life to the thread. VERY welcome aboard matey.

Had all of 10 minutes in my shop over the weekend, (ugh..how am I going to finish that flippin table?) I used them to smooth a peice of the Wormy Al sent me. Oh my, I love that wood. So fine and so sweet to plane. Still need to figure out what to do with it. Thanks again Al.


----------



## Dcase

David, funny you say that… I was thinking of going back and finding my first post but I don't know how to jump back to a certain page… I don't really feel like browsing back page by page to find my early post.. If you were to read them all it would take some time..

Gives me an idea… There have been so many great tips, how to's, history and resources posted in this thread someone should print this whole thing and offer it as a guide to hand planes. We have gone into such detail on so many different planes and the different makes. I don't think there is a hand plane book out there that covers everything that has been covered and talked about on here.

If you printed this you could go in and remove all the post that were not related or not informative and I bet it would make for a really good book on hand planes…. So who's got paper and ink? lol


----------



## donwilwol

I agree Al gets the plague. 
Andy was #1 post and been here ever since
Charlie close behind him
Dan you were #39 with a LN #51 post
RG # 44
Mads #46
Wayne #49
DennisGreen snuck in there somewhere before this
David Grimes #65
My first post was #184

Others have come and gone. Philip Marcou was active in the beginning but I haven't seen him in a while.

Thanks to everyone. I've learned more from this threads probably than all others combined.

I think post 5000 should be reserved for Al. He's the driver behind all of this.


----------



## Bertha

Such nice things said; I'll wait for 10,000 and use it as an excuse to buy a plane for myself
Regarding stripping the #7, for that particular plane, I used exactly what Dan describes: a horrible nasty gel paint stripper from Walmart (It comes in a squarish metal can with a separate spray nozzle bottle). It'll lift Japanning right up but it'll burn you like the devil. I followed that plane with a wire wheel but I like sandblasting best. The #7 you see is actually painted with grey Rustoleum Hammered paint. It's very close to the color of the natural metal and I was on that kick for a while. I think my next plane, I might japan in the oven. However, I've got planes with Rustoleum on them that have been in steady use for almost 10 years; in all manner of environments; in non-climate controlled storage for over a year; and around nasty chemicals. None of them show any sign of deterioration.


----------



## Bertha

Mads started a thread about stropping. Perfect timing.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/55867#comment-1097208


----------



## ShaneA

I still think Al gets 5k.

If you guys were to put forth an informal list of the factors that impact a planes performance. What would be the top of the list? As I fiddle around with these things, and increase my knowledge, I think I am still not getting something or a list of somethings quite right. It seeems like sharpness would be important. I think I have the iron pretty sharp. Not shave your face dry without burn sharp, but take some hair relatively painless off the arm sharp. But I think I could be off on other factors.

Blade sharpness
Depth of cut adjustment
Mouth opening
Sole flatness
Back or micro bevel
Any other adjustment, that I may have forgotten or dont know about.
Camber
Blade level or sqaureness to stock

I seem to be getting tear out, more that I would like. Mind you, these are just scrap pieces, birch, walnut, figured maple, whatever I grab to play with. I do not feel dialed in enough to actually use on a project yet, and I think that stinks. Also, I rarely get full blade width shavings. They are thin, depending on the depth setting, they are long. Just not consistant, and even. Thanks for any insight you could provide.


----------



## lysdexic

*Don*, I agree. LOL. I think Al gets the plague too. However, after all that he has been physically exposed to, he most likely has immunity.


----------



## Bertha

^I would add position and fit of frog, iron projecting beyond chipbreaker edge, chipbreaker fit, cap iron tightness, and several others. It just all takes a bit of playing around with. Someone could walk you through every step of it but end the end, the plane would be for them; not you. In terms of full width shavings, I spend a lot of time making sure my cutting edge is absolutely perpedicular to the sides of the iron. The lateral adjuster can only get you so far b/c it moves the chipbreaker, which is fixed to the iron (another source of misalignment). If you're unhappy with the performance, I might drop the backbevel and play around with the above.


----------



## Dcase

RG, I didn't realize you have been here since the start.. Its been so long I have got some guys mixed up with others. I think I was one of the first 10 or 20 replies but it was just a post with my dream plane and I was done. Once I discovered that the topic had turned into a discussion on everything hand planes I got back into it.

Its funny that you and me both hand planed Al's wormy chestnut this past weekend. I wonder if we were planing it at the same time… I didn't know what I was going to use the chestnut for either but I knew I wanted to use it in the shop as a part of a tool or handle. Thats why I thought it was perfect to use one of the pieces to make a set of bench dogs. One of the pieces Al sent me was so close in size to fit the hole so there was almost no waste in material. I used my #3 to plane the piece down enough on both sides so it would fit the dog hole. I had to remove about 1/8 from one side and a bit more on the side with the wood spring. Rather then taking heavy cuts I just took a bunch of light passes with the #3.

I had the opposite then RG when it comes to shop time as I was in my shop all weekend. A friend of mine asked me if he could use my shop to make a bed for his son so he ended up coming over to start on it. Its nice to work with someone else in the shop but at the same time it can be a little hard. My friend had some experience doing woodworking and using the power tools so I was not that worried about him being unsafe. It was just hard to not want to walk him through everything and call out every little mistake I may have seen him do. I helped him and all but I wanted him to do the project as he wanted and not give my ideas or input every step of the way. In other words I didn't want to step in and take over the project by adding my ideas for design, construction and finish. It went well and I think I kept good space. I had to explain all my hand planes to him though  I had him use some of my planes for things and I think he enjoyed it. I am not sure if he had ever used one before but he did pretty good. He did have the beginners tendency to want to keep lowering the iron though. He was taking some shavings with my 5 1/2 that I could probably use as wood veneer… I have given people advice on hand planes online but doing it in person and being there while they are first having the experience of using a plane that has been tuned and sharpened is a very nice feeling…


----------



## donwilwol

One more thing that I was kind of surprised about is how much difference I would notice just by polishing the chip breaker end.

The other oddity is you can set up 2 planes that seem to be indentical, exactly a like, they they behave differently. I have one transitional that will take nice smoothing shaves, even though th mouth is big enough to drive a truck threw.

I don't usually hone the frog base, but it does need to be tight and square. Most of them fit well, but I'm sure you can find some that need TLC.

Sorry Al, I didn't mean to give you the plague. Get well soon.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RE: informal list of factors…

In order of importance (my experience only):

Blade sharpness
Mouth opening / Lateral Adjustment
Depth of cut adjustment
Camber
Sole flatness

I'd add a couple of items.

Stock choice. Best way to deal with tear out is avoid it in the first place, if at all possible. It's why moulding stock needs to be straight-grained if at all possible. Knowing the grain is so important to keeping your tools happy and getting the best results on projects.

Coarse, medium and fine. Work rough with the jack, tear out be damned. Across the stock, then diagonals in both directions if you have to for final shape. Use winding sticks, too. The the jointer. Working with the grain, this tool will take out most all tear-out and get you nearly done. Long shavings here means you're done with the jointer. Finally, smoother. Really your finish tool. Long shavings here means you're playing… (not that there's anything wrong with that!) Kill final patches of tear with this tool and be done.

Tool, stock choice and method, it's straightforward and practice makes perfect!

EDIT / ADD: Ditto, Don, on chip breaker end. It really halts progress when there's not solid contact across iron and breaker. That space gets a shaving stuck, and it's all over but the crying… Good point.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I just went through the first couple hundred posts. All were familiar, but I didn't chime in until later than those. Haven't found my first post though… I was sure lurking though, as many no doubt have, thinking all here were elitists (love that word). heh heh

I see around 250-300 the talk began to include restores and older stanleys. I remember about that time thinking, 'man, this thing ain't gonna die. now I have to keep up with it / must be more there than just eye candy.'


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for the info guys on the paint thinner. All, I didn't realize that plane was painted-but it looks very natural. Mads post on stropping just inspired me to go to the leather store and pick something up.

How many of you guys put shellac on your planes? I've typically waxed them, but I was thinking about using shellac on one and wondering what you guys thought of it.


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, I was constantly ignoring this post because I didn't really have a nice plane of my dreams, then I realized it was much more than that and I wanted to read it from the beginning. I didn't start reading through it until it was around post 3500 or so, and it took me a week to get through the whole thing. 

Edit: my first post was 3158.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty - Just catching up. It was a busy weekend. I went and took a class on dovetails and motise and tenon joinery with ROy Underhill yesterday.

THe overall experience at the estate sale was a little dissappointing. THere were even more tools that the pics. It was freakish. But the antique booth buyers were out in force. They know what they are doing. I did get a few items but not a single plane. I'll post later.

The biggest thing that I learned was it is a struggle to part with a little extra cash to get what you want and to keep your money in your pocket when faced with a crazy great deal on a bucket of junk. I erred in both directions.


----------



## donwilwol

If you look at my first few restores, I used shellac or spray laquer. Since then I've settled on BLO. Everyrhing now is BLO, unless its a light color wood (beech etc) then its gets a dark danish oil first. I love the looks of BLO after time. I've used it on gun stocks my whole life, and you can see the patina grow over time.


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks for the info guys, I got a lot to figure out still. I think I am a little clueless on the frog area. How does one know when it is square and tight? Is it just an experience thing? For such a simple device, these little things are complex.

Smitty, I hope to achieve elitist/tool snob status soon. I am working on it. Oh, of course I mean that in the best way possible. Nothing wrong with having a tool preference! After that I will be working on my manifesto. I have a few lines already, but nothing comprehensive yet : )


----------



## Dcase

Don, thanks for the early post history. Did you have to flip back through all the pages or do you know hot to jump to a page?

I was the 39th response and my dream plane was the LN #51… Still my dream plane, we were just talking about it last week.. That has not changed…

Shane, I have the same problems you do at times and I am sure everyone else does to. It takes a lot of time and work to get an old plane just right.

I think the most important factor is that the blade is both square and sharp. If the cutting edge is not square to the sides then your shavings will either be heavier to the left, right or center.. not full width. The cutting edge also has to be square with the front mouth of the plane. If the mouth is not straight you can use a file to even it out.

I have many times found my irons to be out of square after I have sharpened them. Its best to square the blade with the grind stone first and then grind the primary bevel. The primary bevel should be straight and even or the blade will be out of square. I don't think this is a real easy task and it def takes a lot of practice unless you have a real nice sharpening system or jig. Even then I am sure it takes some practice.


----------



## mochoa

Shane A,

I think you are trying to learn on some really difficutly figured wood. Thats more advanced I think. Not the speiceis so much as the tricky grain. I've gotten a lot of tearout when i've worked with birch also. The figured maple I would guess to be difficult to plain without tearout.

You might want to stick to plain wood and go with the grain. Also, it sounds like you would need to get your blade sharper than your getting it. Also, a really tight mouth is important on that figured wood.

The frog doesnt seem to be your problem since your not describing chatter.

I've delt with trearout on tricky grain with a super sharp blade and higher cutting angle using about a 10degree back bevel.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, tell use how you set your plane up? 25 degree bevel? 1/16" mouth? Back bevel? What is the plane? are you skewing it? If so, how much?

Your not going to get full width shavings most of the time. That would mean you arconstantlyly have a perfectly flatunrealisticallyly flat) board and you're taking exactly a full blade cut each and every pass.

My problems always seemed to be in this order. Sharpness. One day I just kept resharpening a #4 untill I could see improvements. I can't really tell you exactly what I was doing wrong, but it started working. Next, mouth settings. The way I got it to work was I used a business card for a spacer. I don't do that anymore, but you get the idea. Make sure the cap iron is full contact, and polished. I don't beleive the sole has a whole lot to do with it unless it is way off. If its resonably flat, you'd be safe.


----------



## mochoa

and a very tight mouth.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, if you sign out and go to the thread it takes you to the beginning. I looked on my phone. Its a pain on my phone because signing in can be a hassle and you can't get to the end of this thread until you do.


----------



## RGtools

Roy Underhhill would be a blast to work with. So much energy, it's hard not to like the guy. I used to hate the way he worked, but every time I am exposed to him or something he has done, I like hime just a bit more.

Lysdexic. I hope you got pics of Roy and the auction.

I can be a bit of a snob on tools, but I say I am more in line with the school of people who wishes that you could by a plane from home depot and have the thing work. Failing that I boycot people who make lousy tools and either buy vintage or top of the line new (which can be pricey in either direction).

Dan, I was early in the morning on sunday planing, what about you?


----------



## RGtools

RE tearout:

All of the above very sound advice. but I will add an excerpt from my class as well.

When selecting wood for hand tool work it helps to think of the wood like this: for any good piece of woodwork you need two things, beauty and bones. Without bones the furniture can't stand up, without beauty no one can fall in love with it. The peices that give the furniture it's stucture should be easy to work with to minimize any fussing. The peices that showcase the peice are the ones that can be worth the extra effort to make beautiful.

I'll let you know if I get that darn walnut smooth.


----------



## jusfine

Don, how do you keep signed in on your phone? I have a Blackberry Curve and it signs me out every time, you are right, it is a pain.


----------



## donwilwol

I have a windows phone. It doesn't keep me logged in as long as normal IE, but it will go all day. I notice when I jump from machine to machine I get logged out more.


----------



## mochoa

Roy Underhill's school is only a short road trip for me. I hope to go one day. I would love to take his class on the spring pole lathe, you actually build one that can be knocked down and put in the trunk of your car. I dont have a lathe or know how to turn so that would be a sweet intro.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Regarding snobbery and all it's forms, I understand it and I've got some of my own, possibly irrational choices in tools that would qualify my as an offender, no doubt. But as RG suggests, At it's core is a suggestion that most every big box hand tool out there is pretty much crap. And that does the craft a disservice. That would-be enthusiasts have to purposefully dig into the type studies to find quality at a reasonable price point is truly sad. Congrats to those who make it through the abyss, I say.

And Dream On!

(nods to S. Tyler and the boys)


----------



## ShaneA

I use the worksharp 3000 for sharpening, not secondary or back bevels yet. I think I am not quite as sharp as I like to be yet (literally and figuratively), one concern for sure. I also have a 800/4000 japanese water stone, and some sort of jig, but have yet to use that on the irons. 25 degree bevel approx 1/8 to 1/16 mouth opening. I also think that Mauricio is on to something with the wood choice. Typically when I buy wood, I select the wildest grain I can find. All the birch and maple are figured, the walnut is all over the place. Is there a recommended wood to cut my teeth and hone my technique? I am not sure about the squareness of the blade, both in terms of to the mouth opening and the bevel squareness, havent rechecked that aspect yet. I suspect I am suffering from a multitude of symptoms, from wood, to a little bit of everything else. Just need to keep whittling down my potential trouble spots, or things I am unaware of. I am having the same symptoms on all my bench planes, some more than others. my little # 2 seems to work the best for me, while my #4s seem most out of whack. What tightness am I looking for in my lever cap? I will polish the chip breaker. I think I have the breaker positioned about 1/8 from tip of blade…too much, too little? Long way to go for the new guy, thanks again.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

For smoothers, 1/8" back is too much. Good for Jack, bad for Smoother. 1/16" would better on a Smoother.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I know Wayne has said that he uses shellac to add a finish over his planes. He applies to the metal parts to protect against rust.

Also, another tip on the paint remover. I find the paint remover in the spray cans is the best way to go to remove japanning. The gel stuff Al described that is in a metal can works great but its very messy and I think its more expensive. You can get a spray can of remover and just spray it on like spray paint. Also does not take much so the can would be good for stripping a lot of planes.

Shane, I have a dvd called "The Great Handplane Revival" by Rob Cosman. In the dvd Rob takes an old Stanley bailey #4 and he goes through the whole process of tuning it step by step. Its great because you can see him doing each step to an old plane. Each part or area that he tunes he explains why and gives good details. I got the dvd free when I bought my Pinnacle/IBC iron/breaker and I will send the dvd to you for free if you want it. I have a copy of the dvd on my computer so I really have no need for the dvd. If you would like it send me pm with your address and I will send it out to you…

Don, I was working on my Millers Falls #9 the other day and I was wondering what kind of wood was used for their totes & knobs. I figured you may know since I know you have restored a few Millers Falls. The knob and tote on my MF plane have a very thick finished caked on them so I cant really tell what the wood is. I may refinish them but it will depend on what wood it is. Its going to be some work to get that old finish off. They look like they have a red stain or dye but the grain looks a lot like Rosewood…


----------



## donwilwol

I agree with smitty, on a smoother, get the breaker as close as you can. I think you will also need to hone beyond the worksharp to get really sharp. I don't own one, so its just my gut talking, no real knowledge or experience. I think 8000 grit is where you should take the plane irons to. I jump right from my aluminum oxide wheel to my oil stone. Its an old antique I picked up so I really don't know the grit, but its much finer than my 4000 grit waterstone.

Also hit up Mads new strop blog. it may help as well.

As for wood, start with something straight grained and bland. I have a piece of popular that I can plane for the life of me. Thats my test piece. If I can get it with minor tear out. Its ready. Once in a while I grab a nice straight piece of dry pine, just to make myself feel better.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks Dan, typically I've been leaving the japanning on and just painting over it, but you can often tell where the old japanning was and where it was gone.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, if the Millers Falls is an early one, and it looks like rosewood, its probably cocobolo. If its not, then its like all other hardwood knobs, probably beech, but possibly something else too.


----------



## donwilwol

deleted duplicate


----------



## RGtools

on smoothers I get the chip breaker as close to the tip as I possibly can. For REALLY light shavings in difficult grain this is helpfull. But I think sharper edges and tighter mouths are the most effective means to stop the tearing.

You may want to invest in an 8k stone Shane. It makes a bigg difference. Or if you are light on cash, grab a leather strop and some fine honing compound and mirror up your plades that way.


----------



## Dcase

RG, you wont believe it but I made the set of dogs Sunday morning. So its possible we were both working with the wormy chestnut that Al gave us at the same time. Unless you factor in time zones.. Not sure if you and me are on the same time frame there… Never the less its still weird we both were planing the wood on Sunday morning.

About Roy Underhill.. I remember watching him on tv when I was a young kid. My dad did woodworking so he watched all the woodworking shows that were on. I think I was around 10 years old or younger when I started to watch them with my dad. I can clearly remember thinking how boring his show was and wanting it to hurry up and finish because the New Yankee Workshop used to air back to back with his show. As a young child I had no interest at all in the "All hand tool guy" who dressed funny and had a workshop in an old shed…. Thats why its weird that now that I am grown and doing woodworking myself I actually work with the hand tools and would love a shop like Roy had on tv… I also now want a hat like he wore…


----------



## BrandonW

I dressed up as Roy Underhill for halloween this year. Hardly anybody knew who I was supposed to be. One of my favorites was someone guessed that I was Geppetto. I should add that I definitely have a different build than Roy.


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, you guys got it bad. Its awesome!


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, its a good idea to remove all the old finish before you repaint… I have a couple planes that I left some of the old japanning on and painted over it and I am not real happy with the finish. Its not like it jumps out at me but if I repaint a plane now I will get all of the old finish off first and then sand and polish the steel before I paint.

Don, when I first got my MF plane I assumed it was a stained hardwood but after spending some more time with it I don't believe that to be the case. It has a real nice thick dark grain so I am thinking its a nice wood.. I don't know anything about cocobolo but if thats a wood that they used then this could be it. The problem is what ever finish was put on it was caked on really heavy. I sanded the bottom of the tote for a few min with 120 grit and all I got was flakes of old finish. I don't even think I hit the wood…

As for cap irons I put a bevel on them and flatten the part that contacts the cutting edge of the iron. Some of my cap irons are sharp enough to take a shaving. The cap iron breaks the shaving and pushes it up so having the end beveled and square with the blade will help assist that shaving up and out. I set mine about 1/16. I have tried having it closer to the edge then 1/16 but I don't like it that close. With a razor sharp iron I don't seem to have many issues at all with tear out on my smoothers. Granted both of my go to smoothers have premium irons and breakers and I have spent more time tuning them then all my other planes. If you have a razor sharp edge you shouldn't get much if any tear out when smoothing. Just take light shavings and watch the grain direction. Grain patterns are very important.


----------



## jusfine

Here are photos of the planes I recently won on eBay. Found out he was selling these brand new to buy himself a LN#51. Don't know if I would have made that trade, but I also don't know about the other planes he has. I am happy with these…especially like the cocobolo handle on the #9.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, when you say "hardly anyone knew who you were" that tells me at least someone knew who you were. That shocks me. If I dressed like Roy I wouldn't expect anyone to know who I was. I would be surprised if someone was like "Oh hey your dressed like that Roy Underhill guy arent you"

Next year to top you I am going to dress as David Charlesworth. Long hair, beard, cigarette and a bailey 5 1/2 in my hands….


----------



## donwilwol

Dan cocobolo is a type of rosewood. Thats the limit to my knowledge, other than its usually quit pretty.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice! Well, nobody said "You're Roy Underhill" but my neighbor said, "You're that crazy woodworking guy on PBS who does everything the hard way!" LOL.


----------



## Dcase

Jusfine, I would gladly sell both of those LN planes to buy a #51… Problem is I don't have those planes to sell


----------



## donwilwol

Nice planes jusfine!!! The #9 has started to peek my interest as of late.


----------



## Dcase

Don, its def a pretty wood but its hard to see. Thats why I was thinking of stripping the old finish and refinishing it… Have you refinished the totes on your MF planes? Is that redish color part of the finish or is that the color of the wood? And if you did refinish yours, did you have a hard time getting the old finish off?


----------



## DaddyZ

Just had to get a note in before 5000
Jusfine - Nice lookers


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I believe this one has cocobolo. look and see if its like yours. Scroll through the pictures. I guess i would describe it as reddish. Believe me, on this one, not much finish was left


----------



## jusfine

Thanks guys, I think I can find something to do with them…

I started looking at the beginning of this topic this morning and got a couple hundred posts in, clicked on a link that was shared, and when I went to resume, it took me back to the first page because I was not signed in… I quit there so not sure at what point I stepped in this quicksand.

Glad to have learned some things here, share information, and it's always interesting to get more than a few points of view on any topic.

Does this help re: cocobolo?


----------



## ShaneA

Randy, those are mighty fine looking planes. Congrats.


----------



## Brit

Randy they are gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## Bertha

Whoa, JusFine! Both of those are on my list, especially the miter.


----------



## donwilwol

Randy, next time you do that (if you don't already know this) right click the link and "open in new tab".


----------



## TechRedneck

I did not know you guys were going so "tight mouthed" on the smoother panes. I was going 1/4" or so. Now I have to try that out.

I never went as far as polishing the cap iron, I do get it flat enough on a 1000 grit wet stone. I also flatten the frogs on a DMT XC but don't take it further. Did not think I had to. I can see the need if the mouth is real tight.

Often I will clean them off with a wire wheel chucked to the drill press. I don't re-paint or anything. I like the character of the 100 yr old wood and metal. All I concentrate on are the working parts. Sole, iron, breaker, and cap, the froggy bottom and a little oil on the adjusters.


----------



## ShaneA

I am going to clear the air space, I would hate to be hen pecking on my phone when a run of posts happen. Thanks for the input today, I will tinker/refine some more.


----------



## jusfine

Thanks Don, I did know that, just didn't do it…


----------



## donwilwol

Take note that most of the planes I restore are pretty nasty, so the cap iron is usually pitted. If its in decent shape, I can understand it not needing polishing. I did a blog on just the cap iron, if interested.


----------



## TechRedneck

Thanks Don, I 'll check that out.

Hey.. Al better chime in here if he wants to make #5000!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wished the #9 had a skewed iron in it. I think it would be better at 'mitering' if it had that, but I still wouldn't turn one away if I had the chance to get one at a reasonable price.

Al - you're on for the 5K!

What plane will be in the post???

And yes, those are beautiful LN tools. Nice buy!


----------



## Bertha

Ironic, Smit, to sell a miter plane to buy a shooter


----------



## donwilwol

Quick Al, post 2 more times


----------



## BrandonW

one more post! ;-)


----------



## Dcase

Don, I couldn't tell from your pics if the wood is the same as the wood on my MF. I will try and get some pictures of mine and post them tomorrow. BTW your restoration blogs are probably the best done of all the restoration blogs I have seen. Makes me want to amp up my next restoration blog with more info and pics…

I assume you painted the MF frog black because it was easier, I would have done the same… However the red colored frog is growing on me. I like that it adds some color to my wall of planes. I have the MF and a Craftsman which have a red frog..

This thing has moved very fast today… I guess everyone wants to reach that 5k! I was 4k so I will let someone else have the 5k. It would be funny if this got to 4999 and stopped.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, you're 5000.


----------



## ShaneA

Dan, got caught typing a long one. : )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, Al, I guess the seller figured out what I was just thinking. Except he's doing, I'm just here typing about it. *sigh*


----------



## Dcase

OMG… As I was typing that last post we were still about 5 post before 5k… As I was typing it some more post came in… That last sentence of my last post does not make sense there anymore….

I actually feel bad… I wanted someone to do something neat for the 5k.. I feel I ruined it with just a simple post… Damn… Really….


----------



## donwilwol

Funny Dan was 4000 and 5000. He must like round numbers.

Thanks for the compliment on the blogs. If it is cocobolo it could be a type 1 or 2. The one in my post is a type 2 believe.


----------



## Dcase

I am at work so sometimes as I am typing a response the phone rings or I get pulled away from my desk and I have to come back to my response when I have time… I swear when I was typing that post my screen showed we were still 5 or 6 post from the 5k mark…

I really didn't expect that… I was hoping Al or someone would have a creative post for the 5k… I ruined it with a post about my Millers Falls plane…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Millers Falls - The Handplane of Dreams"

*meh*

;-)


----------



## Dcase

Don, Mine does not have a solid brass adjustment wheel and the screws that hold the knob and tote are not brass. They are a single steel screw. So I doubt its a very early type.


----------



## Bertha

Excellent. I already have Dan's address, so he can't keep me from sending a little plaque, lol


----------



## donwilwol

and probably not cocobolo either…...but you never know.


----------



## donwilwol

a chestnut plaque that looks like a bench dog.


----------



## Bertha

I said a tiny plaque


----------



## jusfine

A chestnut button perhaps?


----------



## RGtools

Oh Dan. That's hysterical.

Al your going to have to be 6k. And of course give Dan the Plague.


----------



## BrandonW

Giving Dan the plague isn't very nice, RG.


----------



## donwilwol

I just stumbled onto this.


----------



## Dcase

I wont try and keep you from sending anything… Keep in mind I have your address as well so I will be sending you something also


----------



## Bertha

Speaking of sending stuff….I got a new plane from a fellow LJ. Another pride of the till.
Pics to come

Gun owners call collector guns that are rarely/never shot, "safe queens". I propose a similar term for planes that are simply admired, not used. Safe queen is a bit feminine. How about Safe King.


----------



## Brit

Boy you guys are on fire today. I want to go to bed, but I'm afraid if I do there'll be so many posts on here that it will be impossible to catch up again. I posted earlier then went off to get a much needed dose of Occasional Table and when I come back there's another 30 posts!

Dan, #5000 was a special post. It certainly made me laugh anyhow.


----------



## pierce85

@Don, I stumbled upon that site a few days ago as well. It looks like great stuff but the prices seem a little steep to me. What are your thoughts?

And a big congratulations to Al and Dan.


----------



## thedude50

damn i go to the dr and you guys blow through 5 k I have to share a boo with you guys I must say you all have not warmed to any of my other great book finds however this one is a real woody book it is called The Art Of Fine Tools by Sandor Nagyszalanczy this is the most awesome book i have ever seen on tools it is so good that i have to provide you with this link http://www.amazon.com/Art-Fine-Tools-Sandor-Nagyszalanczy/dp/1561583618/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321312936&sr=8-1 I hope you all buy it i got a hard cover on ebay a couple of weeks back and it got here today wow what a collection of fine tools


----------



## Brit

Dude, that looks like a great book. I must drop some hints to the missus. I like to get at least one good book for Christmas to drool over.

On another note, a No.1 looks usable alongside this little fella. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1950-60s-Marx-Metal-Toy-Plane-/160671558752?pt=UK_Toys_Creative_Educational_RL&hash=item2568c56c60


----------



## mochoa

You guys got me fixated on a #78. Now I want one really bad but I just spent some money to get into the Brace and Bit club.

I'm seeing what looks to be complete #78 for $15 including shipping. Does that sound right or am I missing something?


----------



## mochoa

And now I go to have an 8000 grit waterstone after the debate on Mads blog on strops.


----------



## ShaneA

Gets expensive in here.


----------



## SamuelP

WOW?


----------



## donwilwol

Sam, that's what you call spit shine!!

Mauricio, I just won a complete 78 for $15, so its possible. I did see another one. I was thinking of bidding on it and polish it up and put it back up there. If your bidding I'll stay away.


----------



## thedude50

you are bidding on that brit if so i wont if your not i will id love to have that little toy


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That spit shined #4 is something, especially the part of the description that says the cracks and chips about the mouth wern't as much a concern vs. the shine and polish… Wow.


----------



## ShaneA

That was a scary shiny plane, one day I will put some effort into one like that to see what I can come up with, althought I cant see getting it to that point.


----------



## TechRedneck

Well tonight I was able to get a finish to my satisfaction, thanks to help from my fellow LJ's.

I took Don's advice and really closed the mouth on my #4. The blade was sharp and I smoothed out the boards (below) some figured cherry and walnut. Then I took Mad's advice and scraped then burnished with an old tee shirt.

The cherry got a coat of minwax sealer (yes I know but I could not find shellac around here today). I forgot who mentioned the Minwax. (sorry). One coat of high gloss tung oil.

What a great finish and not a piece of sandpaper used. This is what I was after. No splotches on the cherry. Now I can build the stuff on my list and know the finish will look great!

I really have to practice sharpening the scraper however, I am trying Willam Ng's method from his video.


----------



## ShaneA

That cherry is beautiful, love the grain and color, very very nice.


----------



## lysdexic

Also, the shot looking up at the lateral adjuster shows that the iron is upside down. You can see the sweet heart logo. Its the 6th pic.


----------



## lysdexic

Tech - nicely done sir.


----------



## TechRedneck

Shane:

I will only gloat every now and then.. here is a pic of my GM helping me load a whole pallet of Cherry (200bf) that I picked up for $60. I was able to get about 60BF of that curly cherry and about 80BF of the walnut, all 4/4 or better, dry and ready to go. The planer will get a workout this winter.










Poor truck was LOADED and I had to make two trips. This should keep me busy for a little while at least.


----------



## RGtools

Nicely done tech. You can also use fine shavings to burnish.

Nice score on the wood.


----------



## ShaneA

Gloat on tech, gloat on. I love gloats. One of the best things to read about on the site. Sounds like a great buy, and should keep you busy. Awesome score.

Edit: Tech, that looks like several hundred bf, way more than 200. Even more gloat worthy!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tech- Nice, and no sanding! Huzzah! Beautiful cherry.


----------



## thedude50

that is a real nice piece of cherry Where do you live that you can get wood for that price. I can get cherry for 5-7 dollars a board foot and none of it looks like that damn i live in the wrong place

in that book i asked you all to get a copy of there is a couple of etched and engraved planes that are a thing of beauty you got to see it and a french smoother that looks like a naked woman and the devil made from ebony or a micro made from a whales tooth the book is Sick man i am telling you it is a good as a hot date don't tell my wife


----------



## ShaneA

I am going to have to get a course in these auction site programs. Nothing like being sniped in the last second. Hopefully one of you guys. I have been beaten a couple of times in the last day or two by the same bidder. Of course it only gives what looks like the first and last letter of their ebay name. Damn you u**a, whoever you are! : )


----------



## thedude50

that shinny low knob plave going for 3 times what its worth is something and raises the bar on finish i can take them all down to that finish it they will bring 3 times their net worth a bedrock 604 would go for 500 =600 dollars or so too crazy to imagine


----------



## thedude50

ya shane that ruined ebay for sure i used to know if something was good because joe mama bid on it now i dont know who is bidding dumb move ebay


----------



## ShaneA

LOL Dude, if it is good enough for Joe Momma, its got be good enough for me…thats too funny.


----------



## thedude50

exactly right now you have no clue who is the bidder you compete with either so how do you know your making the right choice it a bummer a real bummer


----------



## Dcase

Regarding the extremely shiny plane in the link that Sam posted, if you look close there are a number of big flaws.. First at the front end of the plane it looks like both of the sides were broke off. He did a great job of blending it in but he does not mention it in the description. The other flaw is he repainted the body and painted over the frog bedding areas where the frog sits on the plane. That paint can cause the frog to not sit as nice and flush as some may want it to. Not a huge deal but when you take the time to do that kind of restore you would think he could have taped that area off… Never the less that is without a doubt the most polished old plane I have ever seen…

Don, I checked that link out and I am with Pierce on this one.. Those prices seemed high. I wont say they are not worth that much as I am sure a lot of time and effort goes into making them but I cant imagine they sell to many of them at those prices… Their coffin smoother was pushing 400 dollars.. I see vintage coffin smoothers on ebay every day for 10 dollars or so with no bids at all. If no one wants to pay 10 bucks for the old ones I just cant see someone buying a new one for almost 400… Even the molding planes seemed really high and those cant be all that time consuming or hard to make. I mean they look great but wow… maybe I am wrong I don't know…


----------



## mochoa

DonW, thanks but I'm not sure if I'm ready to buy the 78 yet so go for it if you want it.


----------



## Dcase

Dude, 5-7 dollars a BF of cherry sounds high to me… Where I live I never see it reach 5 dollars. My lumber guy sells it for 3.50/3.75 a bf select and less for common grades. His prices are lower then say the lumber yard but I think they sell for only a dollar more a BF.


----------



## Brit

*Dude* - No, I'm not bidding on it so feel free. I doubt the postage would cost much. 
Last week there was brace and bit made by the same company. I nearly bought that, but didn't in the end.


----------



## thedude50

ya cherry is very high here. as is eastern walnut,I had a deal going to get some walnut but it wasn't kiln dried so import to California is banned that was only 2 dollars a board foot and then I have to ship it here and that will more than double the cost the same with cherry from the east we do get a little out of Washington and Oregon but it is pricy when it gets here there are only 2 wood suppliers in my town that have hardwood at all so they screw us regularly. I love my wood guy he is a great resource but he charges full pop for most of the wood i get and he considers me a good customer. that's one of the things i like about being here on LJ there is wood to be had and at a better price than i get here


----------



## thedude50

thanks brit but i cant seem to bid on it as it wont load on ebay usa i dont have a uk id i am kinda bumbed that would make a great ornament


----------



## Bertha

Tech has much better luck than me when it comes to finding lumber. I think it's partly geography but more so who you know. You can't get an oil change in WV unless you know someone


----------



## TechRedneck

I had a long conversation with the mill owner (one of my long time clients) the lumber industry here in the East is WAY down. I was telling them that there may be a market out there for woodworkers. They have the mill, the supply, the space and the trucks.

I had an idea that may fly but would require some planning. What I am thinking is that they could gorilla market their lumber. Quarter saw some nice logs, dry and package them. Put them on a flat bed and just drive to say St. Louis, Texas, KS or other states and find a parking lot where others can pick up pre-ordered or lots of 50BF + and cut out the middle man. Or get a regular schedule and run a circuit. I wonder if working with a Borg would work. I would think the borgs would let someone use a spot in the back parking lot to draw a bunch of tool freaks to their location. Win-Win right?

Local taxes may be a hassle and as soon as the lawyers sniff this out they will have a bunch of "restrictions" on this but what the heck.


----------



## racerglen

Cross border wood trafficking !
I like it !

;-)


----------



## Dcase

Here are a couple recent shop projects of mine…

This is a handle I recently made for a rasp. I have some really nice spalted maple that I got from the firewood pile and I thought it would make for a nice looking handle. I don't have a lathe so most of the handle was shaped by hand. I finished it by chucking it in the drill press and sanded it to final shape. I split the handle a little when I drove the rasp in but I don't think its enough to effect the use. May try another one out of the Wormy Chestnut.



























I also made another chisel holder for a recent lot of old chisels I got off ebay..


----------



## Bertha

There are some seriously nice tools in this last shot. I love the Shinto.

Tech, you might be onto something there. I know that there's a secret woodworking community in Charleston. There's a woodworking club meeting in Dunbar on Thursday and another for turners. I haven't made it to one yet, so maybe they've got some sources I'm unaware of. I think you could easily arrange a wood trek, unloading along the route. I know I'd buy some. That stack of cherry you posted made me so jealous that it was painful. You've made every attempt to help me out so I only have myself (and my job) to blame. I like to keep the economy local, so it pains me not to have enough time to scout.


----------



## BrandonW

I love the rasp handle, Dan. That spalting is very nice. I just made a handle for a rasp yesterday, but not nearly as nice as yours!


----------



## BrandonW

Found a Stanley 78 with only a little bit of time left. Should I bid on it? http://www.ebay.com/itm/140621885151


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, you shouldn't bid on it because you cant… Its a buy it now only auction


----------



## donwilwol

vintage stanley music, while doing a vintage stanley restore, using a restored vintage stanley tool. Now thats when you know you have it BAD!


----------



## Bertha

^lol, that thing won't rebate worth a crap.

BTW, I'm happy that that Norris is at the top of this thread. Just think if I had used a sureform. This thread would be at 50,000


----------



## donwilwol

typical 78's are made to cut wood, that one's for "cuttting a rug"


----------



## Bertha

^so bad, so bad


----------



## Dcase

Al, I love the Shinto. I use it a lot and in fact thats what I used to shape most of that handle I made. I really like the Shinto's that have the front handle so you can use with two hands. I would like to have that one someday.

I guess I am lucky when it comes to the availability of hardwood lumber in my area. I know of a few local sawyers who have the woodmeizers and they mill lumber and sell out of their shops.. The guy I get most my lumber from also sells it out of his shop and he lives about 10 min drive from my house. He has most of the big domestic hardwoods on hand and he usually has some other nice stuff also. He recently had a bunch of Mahogany..

I don't buy a lot of lumber though. I use a lot of reclaimed stuff and lumber that my dad had milled some 20 years ago… I am getting low on stock but I will try and use most of what I have before I buy a new stack.


----------



## Dcase

Al, that Norris at the top of the thread is like a landmark. I see it every time I get on and its image is stamped into my brain. Its like once I see that I know where I am.. It would be super weird if one of us actually got that plane and had it in the shop.. That would really be plaque worthy!


----------



## BrandonW

It is a landmark. To be honest, I'm not in love with its aesthetics, but I do appreciate that plane for all it represents, and especially what it means when I see it at the top of this thread.


----------



## RGtools

There's enough handplane lovers around here that this could be an informative question…

I'll agree with that.

I want that cherry. It's gorgeous. I am still on the hunt for some decent quarter sawn white fir (my local hardwood supplier wanted $5 a bdft. ouch), why are some things that you would think are common such flippin tall orders?


----------



## BrandonW

Does anyone need a knob or two for their Stanleys? www.ebay.com/itm/180752973506


----------



## Brit

Brandon that's insane and bit stupid in my opinion. How many people want to spend $689 on 120 Stanley knobs? They would have been better to break it into lots of 3 or 4 and they probably would get more for them that way as well.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree Andy. You have no idea how many are rosewood. Thats still $6 each. What if they were all beech, or worse, something even less. I'd bet they don't sell.

Dan, I love that handle.


----------



## ShaneA

That handle is nice Dan, especially since you didnt use a lathe. Cherry can be expensive in my area as well. If I were to buy retail, it would be $5-7 bf. Curry like Tech pictured, closer to $9. However, the local sawyer I try to buy from sells it in the $2-3 bf, way cheaper. He also usually has some walnut for $2ish a bf, and Quarter sawn sycamore, ( I love the look of QS Sycamore) and white oak as well in the $2 bf range.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, I know it's not a handplane but it's something I've been searching for a very long time: an old vise for my bench that fits. Today I have it!










No idea as to the manufacturer, but absolutely love the fact that it will fit the right end of my bench, from the lineup of dogholes to the amount of space allowed under the top before hitting the right front leg. And the handles look like they're patterned after the beech models of a #40 scrub plane… Ah, life is good. Looking forward to getting this 30+lb hunk of cast iron installed and operational!

And now, back to our regularly scheduled program…


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Going Smitty !!

I have yet to fine one in the Wild either.


----------



## Dcase

I see those 120 plane knobs and I cant help but think about the 120 planes out there that are now knobless

Nice looking vise. Looks solid as a vise can be. Interesting handles, I wonder if a previous owner came up with that.


----------



## dbray45

Very very nice vise


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Haven't seen a vise with a piece of notched flat iron serving as a handle… Makes me wonder if it isn't originally a blacksmith's tool vs. woodworking. But the way the mechanisms work (notches that 'click in,' short handle that must try to stay out of the way, etc) and the quality of the welding, I'm of the mind that it's an original piece.


----------



## ShaneA

Well, it looks like I have "won" a 608c for $60. Seems to be in good shape in the pictures. Round sided, and the seller said it does not have a bedrock lever cap on it, but I was looking at another web site that indicated that some bedrock's level caps just said Stanley. However, the round sides were the earlier models, if I am not mistaken, and the stanley on lever caps were the later models. May have some frankenplane going on, either way I am a little excited. Seems like even the #8's are on the expensive side, so I was happy to find a bedrock. Once I get past some of my christmas production, I will go on another restoration bender. I may have to release some of these back to the wild. I may have been a little out of control for a week or two : ) As I stated before, I may have some hoarding issues!


----------



## jusfine

You guys seriously like the Norris better than Spiers? Find that hard to believe… 










I would take a Spiers any day… the rosewood, the sexy shape - personal preference I guess.


----------



## BrandonW

Congrats on the #8. That's a great price!


----------



## Brit

If I was Mr T and I read the price you guys pay for cherry, I would say "Quit your jibber jabber."

Wood isn't bought by the board foot in Europe, but the price of American cherry for one 8ft board which is 1" x 8" is £57.08 or $90.37


----------



## jusfine

Seriously Andy? That's a lot of $$ no matter what currency… $15.06 a board foot..

Cherry is not that easy to come by here, but I just bought a couple hundred board feet of 8/4 Select for $5.50 board foot. 8" - 12" widths.

I won't complain anymore. Ever again.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, did you just win it off ebay? I checked ebay this morning and I didn't see a 608 on there for so cheap. I wonder if it was listed in a different category then I was looking. If the plane is in decent shape thats a great deal for a 608 or even an 8 bailey.

Don't feel bad about hoarding. I am a hoarder, been one all my life and its paid off. I have so much stuff that I have gone back to use or pass down to my kids. Stuff that most people would have sold or given away. If its not actual garbage its hard for me to throw something away. I always have that voice saying "Hey, someday you may be able to use this for parts"... The good thing is I am very organized so all my stuff is boxed, stored, shelfed and I know where everything is just by memory. Nothing like those hoarders on the TV shows.


----------



## Brit

Absolutely Randy. An 8ft cherry board of 8/4 equivalent would be £126.20 or $199.08.

Hardwood is very expensive in the UK. Even if I pick a hardwood grown closer to home, say European Beech, an 8ft 8/4 board would cost me £60.31 or $95.48


----------



## Bertha

That's a steal on that 608. A major steal. 
@Jusfine, I like THAT Spiers better, that's for sure!


----------



## ShaneA

I got it late last night. I was the only person to bid on it, I thought that was strange. No doubt it is a 608c. tote, knob, body all in good shape. The seller said he removed most of the rust. The pics, werent very good, he had it listed as a 608c, no mention of bedrock in initial description. But I could make out BEDROCK on the front, and the 3 digit number on the back. He stated to have replaced the tote, but the "new" one looked rosewood, and pretty nice. Since the lever cap did not bear the bedrock name, he said in description " he did not want to call it that" I also was within a second and a couple of bucks of "completing" my bench plane collection (without the #1, of course). There was a lot for sale, that had 4 1/2, 5 1/2 and a number 3, all older ones with the patent dates on them. $11 shipping. The lot went for like $81, I was at $79 and change  I was a little uncomfortable on the value of the fractionals, they were all structurally sound from the pics, and good restoration projects. But I dont see enough of them sell yet to have a good handle on the value of the two fractional ones. I have a 5 1/4 in a box somewhere in my garage, waiting patiently to be cleaned up.


----------



## ShaneA

Andy, that is some high priced wood. Those are top end exotic prices to me. I feel bad for you, and I will cease to complain about my $3 cherry.


----------



## mochoa

Andy, at my lumber dealer 8/4 European Beech is cheaper than Red Oak which is native. That seems crazy to me.

8/4 Euro Beach  is $4.95/bf vs. Red Oak $5.00/bf.

I suspect there are a lot of imbedded taxes in your prices.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, thats a great price. I paid more than that for my #8. I just did a search on completed sales on ebay for a bedrock 608 and the cheapest on sold was $87.


----------



## ShaneA

I wish I knew enough about links to post the picture and the details, if want to walk me thru I will try to post info,.


----------



## donwilwol

just open it in IE on ebay, copy the URL and then you can either past it in the window(we will need to copy and pasyte that version), or highlight a word, click on the link button (looks like a broken chain link) and past the URL in there


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, Shane, you're finding some incredible deals on the 'bay! Congrats!


----------



## donwilwol

according to Patrick's Blood and Gore, any bedrock after 1925 had Just stanley On the cap.

"The earliest models have "STANLEY/R. & L. Co./BED ROCK" cast in three separate lines (that's what the / means). Starting around 1910, the lever caps have "STANLEY/BED ROCK" in two lines. A few years later, just "BED ROCK" is cast. From ca. 1925 onward, "STANLEY" is all that appears. "


----------



## ShaneA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140635277628?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Hope it works, if not, it is ok to go ahead and call me an idiot. I am still not sure this whole "internet thing" is going to catch on!


----------



## ShaneA

But wouldn't the round sides indicate it is an earlier model? maybe one that should have the 3 line name?

$5bf for red oak, that seems crazy high to me. red oak is probably amongst the lowest costing hardwoods in KC. But you also cant take about 12 steps without seeing a giant one. Maybe that is a factor.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, that plane looks pretty decent. I think one of the reasons it didn't attract more bids is because the seller didn't get a pic showing the #608 on the plane body. Also the shipping is 30 dollars which is pretty high. I am assuming about half or more of that shipping will go into the sellers pocket. So with shipping 90 dollars is not as great as a deal as I first thought but I think you still got a good deal.

I don't think the round side bedrock's/earlier models had the same adjustable frog that the flat top side bedrocks featured. However I don't own any bedrocks so I don't know…

I paid 90 dollars for my Bailey #8 for what ever thats worth.


----------



## Brit

Shane, it is a pain because my favourite wood is hard maple, but I also like American cherry and American Black Walnut. However, I'm going to do two things to get free wood.

1) Buy old furniture made of hardwood and repurpose it
2) I live in a beautiful part of the world called The New Forest on the south coast of England. The New Forest which is now a national park was created by William the Conqueror in 1076 primarily as a hunting area. It has an enormous variety of deciduous trees, a lot of which are old growth. This time of year, branches come down and a folding saw and a back pack can get you some nice wood for smaller projects.

I'm privileged to have this on my doorstep.


----------



## Dcase

I just reread it and he said shipping was exact cost so I take back my last post… If he charges exact price rather then the steep 30 dollars then ya its a better deal.


----------



## ShaneA

Dan, I emailed the seller before I bid about the shipping, he said it was overquoted, so I am waiting to see what it turns out to be. Hopefully, about $18 or so, but it may just be icing to the seller. Either way, $90 seemed reasonable, if it is less, great. But, I will not hold my breath.


----------



## mochoa

Thats some history there.


----------



## mochoa

4/4 Red Oak is cheaper, $3.95/bf. I've got a stash I bought from a guy who had an old tree cut up. I got it for about $1/bf. In any case I'm tired of it and ready to use some diffrent wood. I think I'm going to use it up making a work bench.


----------



## Bertha

^Andy, that's phenomenal.
^ShaneA, I'm pretty sure I paid over $100 for my Bailey 8.


----------



## donwilwol

you are correct Shane, the cap doesn't seem to fit the time period. The round sided bedrocks still had the typical frog adjustment screw (I think all of them, but who knows). Regular Baileys didn't come out with the frog adjustment screw until type 10. So the frog design on your bedrock will most likely look just like the Baileys. That's why the square sides are worth more. I still think you got a good deal. I think I paid about what Dan did for my #8, and it needed work. (yes I overpaid, it was one of those ebay moments that taught me a lesson)


----------



## Dcase

Shane, even if it was 90 thats not bad. Like I said I paid 90 for my bailey and al just said he paid over 100 for his so you got yourself a pretty good deal on that one as long as all is ok with it once you get it.

Red oak is very common here also… I have used Red Oak and Basswood more then any other lumber just because I have had so much of it. I built my most recent workbench/assembly table almost all out of Red Oak that I had… I prefer Red Oak over maple/cherry/walnut in terms of how it machines but its easy to get sick of oak after working with it for a while.


----------



## ShaneA

I thought it had some frankenplane to it, but I figured that a #8 plane was expensive, relative to what I am normally looking to spend. So I figured I was in decent shape even if it wasnt a bedrock. I thought the bedrock name stemmed from the way the frog mated to the sole, so I was unaware that the round siders, were of the later bailey style frog system. Learn something new every day. I still look forward to giving it a good look over, the photos are pretty crappy. Either way, I am still kind of excited. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Brit

Don, you're right when you say that the early bedrocks didn't have the adjustment screw, but they are different from the baileys in the way the frog mates with the casting. There is more contact area. My 607 is like that.


----------



## DaddyZ

@ Andy - I just keep waiting on the nymphs to show up !!!


----------



## Dcase

Don, My #8 needed work and it also had some cosmetic damage to the sides of the body. When I paid 90 for it I thought it was a great deal because at the time I got it I couldn't find a #8 on ebay for less then 100. So I don't think you over paid.

I also put another 40 into my #8 by adding a new premium iron. I did later sell the old iron on ebay which gave me a little bit back due to it being a unique iron size to that plane.


----------



## Brit

DaddyZ - I haven't seen any nymphs, but it sure is a magical place.


----------



## ShaneA

Red Oak is not a favorite of mine. Its just seems to be everywhere. I prefer white oak, and of course QS of either type. But it does work well, and it is typically pretty straight. I try to keep a small amount on hand for repair jobs. Transition pieces from floor to tile, trim, cabinet repairs, that type of thing. I think red oak is the only hardwood I prefer to look at stained. I find I dislike staining in general.


----------



## ShaneA

Andy, it does look like Froto or Bilbo Baggins could pop out of the woods there. Pretty cool.


----------



## ShaneA

I forgot to ask if any of you guys could ballpark the cost of the 5 1/2 and 4 1/2 baileys? They seem to be in a wide range, so I am a little confused on them.


----------



## TechRedneck

Brit:

Cripes! that's a lot for wood. I count my blessings living in WV when it comes to wood. Every day I pass a few mills and there are always trucks on the road loaded with logs or cut lumber. I pass one of the largest flooring plants in the US in Beverly WV. You should see the acres of wood waiting to be turned into flooring.

I had a large maple cut down close to my house and cut it up to make seats for an outdoor fire pit. The remainder was turned into firewood or chipped.

Problem here is a many of those logs are headed to ships bound for China to be turned into crap products that we stupid Americans buy.

I spent some time in London years ago and was in Italy a couple years ago. I was impressed by the quality and workmanship of the houses, buildings and furnishings. Quality over quantity.


----------



## DaddyZ




----------



## donwilwol

Andy, I suppose I'll need to buy one someday just so I can see it for real.

Those pictures of your doorstep are fantastic. This is my doorstep. Not as stuning, but its home


----------



## ShaneA

Looks nice to me Don, if were to post a front door pic, you guys would be like….go back in and lock the door!


----------



## donwilwol

you start getting to many bedrocks you better lock the door.


----------



## Brit

Yeah it is a lot Tech. We who live in Europe envy you guys for the prices you pay for wood and tools. For example, the LN distributor in the UK is a company called Axminster. If I wanted to buy a LN No.8 from them, the list price is £413 ($653) +VAT and delivery. If you guys buy one from LN direct, it costs you $475 + delivery costs.

It IS an expensive hobby.


----------



## Brit

I could be happy there too Don.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, there seem to be more later type 4 1/2 & 5 1/2's out there then earlier ones. The later models will usually sell from anywhere between 30-60. Thats just a rough idea based on what I recall… The older type models can also vary but if its in good condition it can be anywhere from 50-100+..

These two sizes are my two favorite of all my bench planes so I have no problem on what I paid for them as I use them both on a regular basis. My first Bailey 4 1/2 was in amazing condition, type 11 which is the low knob older model and I paid just under 100 dollars for it. It had no rust, was very clean and had almost all of the original japanning so it went for a lot. My 5 1/2 is also type 11 low knob and I paid 50 for it. That one also was rust free and in great condition.

I have purchased two other bailey 4 1/2s off ebay and I got really good deals on them compared to what I paid for my first one. The other two I got needed a lot more cleaning/work though so that may have been a factor. I sold one of them to Al which I enjoy seeing when he post pictures of it with the scraper insert


----------



## Dcase

Geez, I am kind of embarrassed to show a picture of the view outside my doorstep. I better clean up the yard first! haha


----------



## TechRedneck

As long as we are showing photos of our surroundings, here is a shot out of my car window on our road just up from the house.









We wanted to get out of the metro area, and we sure did. Better commute than I used to have in NJ crossing the Memorial Bridge on I-95 every day.


----------



## ShaneA

Thhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/250926867478?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649anks

Dan, the lot last night that had them looked like a good deal, but I was unsure. Here they are, I am proud I can do a link. There could be hope for me yet.

Don, all kidding aside, it is my drills I worry about walking off. People in my neighborhood arent smart enough to swipe a bedrock, but I bet they would cut and run with a handfull of my makitas.


----------



## Brit

That's beautiful Tech.


----------



## Bertha

^just one more reason I need to visit Tech 
ShaneA, when I lived in New Orleans, my front door looked straight into the above-ground graveyard less than 100 feet away. Criminals are generally scared of graveyards, so they usually broke in the back door, lol. The same couldn't be said for the street, though; they stole my car twice from in front of my house. I had a green Jaguar, my first "fancy" new car. Babied it. I heard the alarm go off and I ran through my shotgun house like a shotgun pellet; only to see my beloved car speeding down the road. When I got it back, there were all kinds of fast food wrappers everywhere. I found a whole chicken leg under the driver's seat (I'm not making this up). So, I figured we were about even. I love Popeye's chicken


----------



## Brit

Al, that's hilarious. Thanks.


----------



## jusfine

Andy, amazing photos, I am envious! But I feel bad for your high prices…

Don, that is a great photo, love the view!

Tech, I like it too!

I don't have a front door photo right here, but this is a photo from the air of the front of our property.

To get the scale, the barn is 84'x 42' and about 32' high at the peak. In the loft of the barn is my 40'x40' shop.

We have as much in bush to the top of the photo (not shown) as we have in open land. Spruce, poplar and birch trees in the back.









This was taken about 10 years ago just after we built our new house. I should really get a current one showing more fencing and the garage by the house.


----------



## RGtools

Al, that is a great way to look at it.

Andy, That is a beautiful little area. I would love to hike around there. Man alive you make me feel better about the price of lumber I have around here. thanks for the perspective.


----------



## Brit

Now I'm the one who's envious Randy  That's a nice spread.


----------



## Brit

RG - I think it is kind of interesting how working wood in different parts of the world presents such different challenges. It makes it all the more satisfying to overcome the obstacles, turn out a project, and help keep the craft alive. Hopefully we'll all keep doing it for many years to come.


----------



## Brit

To give you all a complete picture of where I live. When I come out of my house and go about 2 miles in one direction, I'm in the New Forest which is about 220 square miles. If I go 1 mile in the other direction, I'm on the Dorset coastline (known as the Jurassic coast) which is very different scenery, but also beautiful.


----------



## Brit

...and just to get back on track, here's couple of planes I picked up this week.

Stanley No.90









Seldon & Sons Chamfer plane


----------



## Brit

Just received an email from my wife entitled *Christmas List - please complete and return no later than 30 November 2011*










Its all good )


----------



## ShaneA

Andy with views like that, the wood cost seems less important.

I heard back from the seller on the 608, its been shipped and he refunded me $16. Sweet! I can use that to cover my bid on a 608 bedrock 3 line levercap and blade. Its a sickness, full blown.


----------



## Brit

Shane - Is this any good to you? If you don't want a three line, here's a two line, which is on ebay.co.uk and they'll only post to UK. Let me know if you want me to get it for you.


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks Andy, I have the current high bid on the first one. Does the 7 fit the 8? If I dont win this one, I may see about the uk one. Thanks for the offer, what would shipping $ to the middle of the US look like.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, the No. 7 cap is 2 3/8" while the No. 8 is 2 5/8".


----------



## Brit

Yeah, sorry Shane. I didn't notice it was for a 607. I was a bit too hasty there.


----------



## ShaneA

So is it a breech of etiquette to put a 7 cap on a 8? Would it effect performance? I am such a noobie!


----------



## Brit

I've no idea if the 607 cap would fit or not, but if it was me, I would make damn sure I won the auction for the 608 3 line cap. They aren't something you see every day.


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, does your current 608 have a lever cap on it? I was actually going to bid on that Stanley 608 that Andy linked. I just need a lever cap of any sort for my Bailey 8.


----------



## ShaneA

What is the going opinion for top dollar? Its up to $17.50 2 days out. While I think it has a cool factor, I am not sure it worth much more than $30ish to me, what do you guys think?


----------



## Brit

Well as Al will tell you, when you need a part for an early bedrock and one comes up, it is time to put in a silly bid in order to secure it and just hope the price doesn't go that high.


----------



## ShaneA

it does have a cap, if I get a bedrock one, the one on it is yours.


----------



## Brit

The fact that it finishes on Thursday before most people get home from work is in your favour, but you only need two people who really want it and it could go silly.


----------



## BrandonW

In that case, I'd bid at least $200 on it. ;-) Just kidding.


----------



## ShaneA

Well Brandon, bad news, I went to $29 which is $40 delivered. Did get it to top spot. Someone else wants it : (


----------



## Brit

Shane - You might want to give these guys a call. They might have one at a more reasonable price.


----------



## BrandonW

I'm sure another one will come around. This one went for more because it had the iron and the chipbreaker as well. I saw one last week, so I know another bedrock lever cap will show up soon.


----------



## ShaneA

Andy I may check them out. Brandon if/when I find one, you are welcome to the other one. Just not sure how long the hunt will be.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks so much Shane!


----------



## donwilwol

i've been looking for a reasonably priced cap for a #6 (6 and 7 are the same) I'll buy the Stanley cap if you want to sell it reasonably 

I've got a #5 cap on it now.


----------



## donwilwol

never mind Shane, reading backwards, I see Brandon already has dibs.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, I've got a list of used plane parts dealers . No affiliations, just some I've heard of.


----------



## ShaneA

And its an 8 : )


----------



## BrandonW

Don, how does that undersized lever cap work? It obviously wouldn't look right, but can you tell if the performance suffers?


----------



## mochoa

Is anybody eyeing a 78 with a chip in it ending soon? I'm thinking of popping on it.


----------



## ShaneA

Not me mauricio, good luck.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I only tested it, its a #6 I restored for my son, and its set on the shelf ever since. He leaves it at my shop, and uses mine when he's here. Testing it it seems ok. It looks like crap, its not even a stanley, some cheap piece if junk out of my parts box. I really don't think it would matter from a performance stand point. I will find one some day. I paid $10 for the plane, I'm not paying $30 for the cap (go ahead, call me cheap)


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not sure why, its kind of sad, but it made me chuckle


----------



## jusfine

Aw, Don, do you think it is too much to spend? 

Shipping to Canada is calculated at $36.98…

I guess I will pass then.

Just looked at his "Store" he also has this nice wooden handled dryer for sale.


----------



## donwilwol

go for it mauricio. I was thinking about it earlier, but decided one was enough for now.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks don!


----------



## BrandonW

I just love the title "Vintage Plane, Real nice!!"


----------



## ShaneA

One of the parts links, the one Andy posted, it was also in Don's info has an early 608 lever cap…$98.

Does that mean I am green light go, on the Vintage Plane, Real Nice!! listing? she is a beauty!


----------



## mochoa

Got outsniped. Oh well, 78's are like buses….


----------



## RGtools

Holy cow this forum move fast today. A few hours=40 posts.

Andy, All I can say about those pictures is wow. I need to hike in your woods you should come fish in mine. This is about a mile from my home.










My wife can take an awesome photograph.


----------



## mochoa

Al sounds like you lived uptown. Its checker boarded with nice historic homes and projects. And arent those the most beautiful cemeteries you ever seen?

I love New Orleans, thats home for me. I would live there if I could get a good job there.

Popeys has the best fried chicken and biscuits in the world. Everything else is disappointing for me….


----------



## Bertha

Mauricio, I lived off City Park and Canal St. New Orleans was an experience, that's for sure. I have to get my food fix from Charlie every once in a while. The food is what I miss the most.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, are you wanting to buy a cap for the 608 just because it says bedrock on it or was there another reason? If its got the right sized cap on it now I would just let it be if it was mine… You can probably buy a couple decent planes for what one bedrock cap would cost.. Wait and buy it when you run out of planes to buy.. 

Al, your story about your car getting stolen was pretty funny.. Not that your car was stolen but that you found a chicken leg under the seat… Fried chicken…stolen car…









Before I go to bed I will leave you guys with this…


----------



## ShaneA

Good point Dan, I could get something else. If I stumble on one cheap, then its meant to be. Although someonen had a gloat on some cocobolo knobs/totes that look pretty sweet. $37 for a set for #2.


----------



## mochoa

Its not uncommon to see a kid riding his bike while chewing on a Papeys chicken drum stick in New Orleans.


----------



## Brit

RG - That lake looks like a beautiful place to contemplate life.


----------



## dbray45

In the Washington DC area there are a few really nice places to visit, the C&O canal is one of them. This is on the Maryland side. Although not my back or front door, my wife and I walk there.


----------



## RGtools

Dan. That is the best shavings shot I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Bertha

^Dan's a master shaving maker. I just realized something…I can't click on a member's "home" on this computer. As a result, I can't buddy people. There are guys I talk to all the time, that I feel like I know, that I haven't buddied. I've noticed that some people take this personally, so in my case, please don't!


----------



## ShaneA

There has been some fine photos posted on here recently. There may be photography/post card makers out there not doing as good of work. However, Dan is the undisputed plane /shaving photo master. I think Dan's photos could show up in a book about planes. I really like the predator series with the chestnut, classic.


----------



## Dcase

Thanks guys… I do have to say that all of my shavings do not look like that. Thats why when I get them I run to the camera! hahaha

The picture was from last night.. I took a few more.. I was trying to get as close as possible with the picture… I am a geek for nice shavings..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That C&O canal pic is truly incredible…

for Brit (I think) - do you use the #90?


----------



## ShaneA

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=170727999719&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=53659415581

Here you go Dan.


----------



## Bertha

^ouch!


----------



## Brit

*Smitty* - I just won it on eBay, so I haven't received it yet. I wanted to get a bullnose plane and I remember Garrett Hack saying that the No.90 was a useful one to get without breaking the bank. Some bullnose planes can cost as much if not more than a bench plane. Go figure!


----------



## jusfine

Andy, I can testify to that.

I have accidently paid too much for certain planes, then shipping them from England really tacks on the hurt…

Great whispy shavings, Dan, I can just hear the plane go "Snick" as it crosses the lumber.


----------



## dbray45

Smitty - thank you - right time, right setting, near sunset - no people - very lucky. And yes it is copyrighted.


----------



## Bertha

Here's a nice little diddy about the #90:
http://www.oldtooluser.com/TypeStudy/stanno90bnrptypestudy.htm


----------



## mochoa

I just put my riser block in my grizzly 14" bandsaw last night with my new woodslicer blade. Its freeking tall now. 12" of exposed blade makes me a little nervous. I still havent tried it out but I have some firewood waiting to get quartersawn. Also, I need to make a resaw fence.


----------



## Dcase

Ouch is right… Thats why its a dream plane! I could get two LN 51's for what they want for that Stanley 51 w the board… wow…


----------



## Bertha

^I'd buy the LN miter and build a money's-no-object series of shooters like lysdexic's. The 51 is a dream; the miter is within reach.


----------



## Dcase

I have 3 or 4 money's-no-issue shooting boards all ready but I think if I got the 51 I would have to make new ones. I would probably make some boards out of some cherry and walnut maybe throw some exotic lumber in there just for looks… Don't know if I would want my to see my 51 touching and around all that MDF and Plywood which is what my other boards are made of…


----------



## Dcase

This plane still has not sold

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Old-Vinatge-Stanley-Tolls-Wood-Plane-1949-Look-/180705981682?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a12ea74f2#ht_500wt_1361

I have a feeling the surface rust on the sole may be whats keeping buyers from snatching this one up.


----------



## donwilwol

wow Dan, I wish I had the money, I'd jump on that one.


----------



## jusfine

Aren't you guys even going to make a real low bid?
Never know, she just might take it…


----------



## ShaneA

I have one just like that Dan, but in perfect condition. All kiding aside, I well sell for half that price, even throw in free shipping! Even though I dont even what type it is, I had been meaning to take a pic and ask. But I will sell!


----------



## donwilwol

If you bid 1 cent and won, with shipping you have more than its worth!


----------



## Bertha

^I was going to bid $0.50 just for laughs until I did the math, Don, lol.


----------



## Dcase

Did you guys know there was such thing as a 1 1/2 sized bench plane? I had no clue till I saw this..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIE-NIELSEN-No-1-1-2-VERY-RARE-/250928808170?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6c85c0ea#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## Brit

So why did they call it a 1 1/2 if it is over 8" long. That length puts it more like a 2 1/2. The curvature of the tote is as bent as a No.1, yet there is enough space above it to have had less curvature and made the tote more like that of a No. 3. Strange.


----------



## Dcase

I am not sure.. I assume the width of the plane is the same as the #1 so it probably takes a #1 sized cutter. Thats just my guess… I know nothing about it other then what I saw from that ebay auction… Said its one of 500 so I doubt the opportunity to own one will come up often… To much for my blood though.


----------



## donwilwol

now that would make you a collector…through and through. Not a bad thing mind you…. just sayin.


----------



## Dcase

I did a quick search and found a site that shows/sells the limited edition planes that LN has come out with over the years… Worth taking a peek. They have the 1 1/2 in there and they give more specs on the size such as the width.

https://www.finetoolj.com/ftj.php/store/view/80


----------



## BrandonW

It makes you wonder how many people have actually used the LN #1 1/2, since it is likely that most of the people that buy them are collectors.


----------



## Brit

It also makes me wonder about the price. The Fine Tool Journal Auction had the same limited edition 2004 plane listed at $395. The eBay seller set a starting price of $750 with a Buy it Now price of $825. That's a bit of hike in price however you look at it.


----------



## lysdexic

Doing my damnedest to keep up with this thread. The class with Roy was great. He acts just as he does on his show. His classroom is a galoots haven. Ed's store upstairs is intoxicating. Speaking of which Roy's classroom opens up to a bar. Never got to see it though as it was getting late on a Sunday night. That is one thing I noticed - he was tired by late afternoon. He made several comments to the pace/hours of his current career. Quite understandable. I definitley plan on going back.

In the store I picked up a Peter Ross holdfast, a linum vitae carvers mallet and a old Gilpin 3/8" motise chisel.

Cheers


----------



## Dcase

Andy, it is a big jump in price but you have to consider the fact that its sold out on the Fine tool site I posted. Its the first time I have been to that site so for all I know that could have been posted years ago at that price. My guess is maybe when it was released it was priced around 395 and since there were only 500 made once they sold that was it.

Out of the 500 sold I am sure most of them will be kept in a collection, at least for a long time. The number of them out there that will be resold is probably a lot less then 500 so I cant really say that starting price is out of line considering it could be years before you ever get the chance to get one again… Just my thoughts.


----------



## Bertha

^awesome pic, lysdexic! You're going to love that 3/8" mortise. I'm a mortise chisel freak.


----------



## Dcase

Lysdexic, "Roy's classroom opens up to a bar" - I would love to hear more about this… Are you saying that come later afternoon/early evening the tools get put up, sawdust swept and out come the beers and whiskey shots?


----------



## ShaneA

Great picture with Roy, I would like to hear about the bar as well, sounds a bit strange.

Andy, do you guys get Roy's show over there?


----------



## lysdexic

Dan - that was implied a few times through out the day.

Sorry about the pic. It was from the cellphone.


----------



## donwilwol

I can't speak to Roy's classroom, but thats what happens in my shop


----------



## Dcase

I quit drinking a couple years ago but if I ever go to that school and they get the beers out after a days work I wont say no.


----------



## mochoa

Have you guys ever watched the The Great British Woodshop? The shows are on the Woodworking Channel.

The projects are ok but what is really cool is the historical English woodworking he shows in the beginning of each episode. Some of the stuff they made for Royalty back in the day was freaking obscene.

http://www.woodworkingchannel.com/dolphin/vidego_video_library.php

Check out the marquetry staircase in the first episode. Ebony, Mohogany, Ivory, boxwood, and the thing sings when you walk on it.


----------



## RGtools

A pint with Roy. That would be difficult to say no to.

That's a great shot Lysdexic. I wish there was a class nearby where I live. I am in the desert as far as that goes. Thank goodness for the internet.


----------



## mochoa

That would be a blast, its not to far way for me. I'd love to go do one of the multi-day classes. I've seen one where you can build a spring pole lathe. There's another one where a blacksmith shows you how to forge your own iron and then make a plane for it. It would be a nice retreat.


----------



## dbray45

Al - if you like mortising chisels, take a look at Traditional Woodworkers version. Heavy, with large handles, 4 sizes and well made.

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/Set-of-Four-Mortise-Chisels-Extra-Strong-Made-in-Germany/productinfo/101-0605/


----------



## Bertha

Wow! Four mortisers for $150. That's a fine deal.


----------



## RGtools

I have a 1/2 Ray Isles Mortice chisel somewhere in transit. It kills me to have an empy mailbox each day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I have nothing to say. *I just like to leave a random comment from time to time to bump this thread back onto the LJ home page. I thought my old "I'm lookin for a fight, someone come argue with me" thread did well, but Bertha is breaking new ground here! I think I deserve at least some of the credit… No reason for that… I just like credit…


----------



## donwilwol

The postman was kind to me today









Stumpy, sometimes the best time to talk is when you've got nothing to say.

David, they are nice looking chisels. I don't have any mortise chisels. Just another line on my wish list.


----------



## lysdexic

A patient of mine walked into the office today with an interesting saw - i mean cane. Thought I'd share.


----------



## TechRedneck

That Cane is awesome. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## mochoa

Are Wards Master 78's any good?

Lysdexic that is the coolest cane ever.


----------



## ShaneA

That is a cool cane, next he comes in, you will have to tell him cane was a big hit at the wood workng forum. Did he make it, or buy it?


----------



## lysdexic

He made it. He also had a really cool walnut neck tie that I didn't get a pic of. It is hard to explain. It was in the shape of a tie but made of individual chevrons. The outside edges of each chevron has a verticle hole. Through these holes was an elastic band that came out of the "knot" and went around his neck. The entire back side was routed to decrease weight. The individual pieces and elastic allowed it to flex like a real neck tie. It very nicely done and not cheesy at all.

Scott


----------



## jusfine

Scott, my dad would have loved and used both the tie and the cane. Thanks!


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, Wards Master planes were made by Stanley so I would assume their 78 is fine. I have a couple of Wards Master bench planes and I have no complaints about their quality.


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, awesome cane. At first I just thought it was a very, very rusted saw. 

A Wards 78-I imagine it'd be fine-just make sure it comes with all the accessories.


----------



## dbray45

In looking at my plane collection - dismal as it is, I realized that I needed a real #4 so I bought one on fleabay.
Did the buy it now - needs a little work -handle is broken and the knob doesn't look original and the normal cleanup.

Also bidding on a 15" Sheppard, don't expect to win it - 3 days left - needs some work but its a pretty plane.

The #4


----------



## Bertha

Scott, that might be the coolest thing I've ever seen in my life. I bet you had a hard time leaving that guy alone.


----------



## ShaneA

Are the bailey/bedrock totes interchangeable between #5-8, and between different types?


----------



## Dcase

David, that #4 looks pretty good even with the few minor issues it has. I don't see any rust and it looks like it has a nice amount of japanning still.. Should clean up well… I do see you needing to get an iron for it though. Looks like the iron is either missing or on life support in terms of grindings left.

Mauricio, here is a 78 that looks complete with a starting price of 0.99 and a day or so left… Might be able to get this one for pretty cheap… Its not a stanley but it is complete.. Needs good cleaning

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Unmarked-Metal-Woodworking-Plane-NO-RESERVE-/310358219622?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4842ca9b66#ht_500wt_1127


----------



## BrandonW

David, I bought a #3 from the same seller. I recognize the blue tape enumeration.


----------



## dbray45

Cherry totes will look nice


----------



## dbray45

Maybe walnut


----------



## dbray45

Brandon, is the seller any good?


----------



## BrandonW

I had no problems with the item as described and the delivery was timely. He even sold it for $5 less than he was asking. I'd recommend him.


----------



## BrandonW

David, here's the three I bought from him. You can definitely tell that it's the same seller.


----------



## Bertha

^that's a very desirable #4 to me. A good candidate for some homebrewed totes.


----------



## dbray45

Thank you


----------



## Dcase

I vote for Walnut.. I have a Walnut tote on my 5 1/2 and I love it.


----------



## Bertha

^I've got walnut on my #8 and love it.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, Thanks! its on my watchlist!


----------



## mochoa

Dan that was way under the radar. I dont know how you found that one.


----------



## Bertha

^Guys, I don't think that's a Stanley, not that it matters; and I could be wrong. What's going on with that horn in the front? Am I seeing things? Do all you guys have unicorn 78's?

Dan, can you imagine tapping that horn and putting a knob up there? That would be one friggin awesome plane. The foregrip on the 78 is awkward to me.


----------



## mochoa

that horn does seem like a convenient place to hold on to.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My Craftsman #78 (missing the rod and fence) has that horn. Does sound like a good place for a knob, because the Stanley is so totally wierd to hold onto up there.


----------



## ShaneA

I think the one with the "horn" is a craftsman. I have one, also missing rod and fence. May turn out to be a boat anchor without the fence setup. It came in a box of planes I bought along with the fenceless MF 85.


----------



## Dcase

Ya, I said I didn't think it was a Stanley. I am pretty sure its not. It looks like a great user though, just gotta get that rust off and tune it up…

I have seen 78s with that horn on the front before. It looks like a little handle large enough to get your thumb behind. Having a thumb grip at the front would be nice, especially if you are using the tool freehand without the fence.

Darn, not I want that one! haha


----------



## Dcase

Well Mauricio it looks like Shane and Smitty may have some interest in that plane also… if you guys need the parts that one might be a good deal if it stays at a low price… You 3 will have to fight it out in a good old fashion bidding war!


----------



## ShaneA

I am out on that one. Good luck Mauricio. I see the problem with these planes, if you have an incomplete one, you will always be looking to spend more on the parts than you did on the plane. It ultimately leaves you looking at another complete new one. Vicious circle. I think I paid $8 a piece for the two I have, delivered. As I said, they came in a large lot of planes. I guess I will wait for a fence set up to fall from the sky…we will see how well that works out for me.


----------



## donwilwol

here is another non-stanley


----------



## mochoa

The one DonW posted is ending in 4hrs. If I can get it for the minumum bid it would be about $18 w/shipping.

But then there is the one Don posted that has a $1 minimum bid and is posted in way that only Dan could have found it. However, the shipping is $12.50.

They both are good, its a gamble…. I'm all about the horns. I think I'm going to go for the bird in hand. I'll go for DonW's and if I dont get it I'll go for Dan's.


----------



## mochoa

You could totaly just jam a piece of wood ontop of one of those horns…


----------



## Bertha

I'm totally into the horns too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here I was about to pilfer the iron and cap off of the Craftsman and do the 'double iron' trick on the Stanely #78, just for grins… Now I have to see if my fence and rod fit the Craftsman then take The Horned One for a test drive.


----------



## mochoa

That would be sweet ;-) . Hey Shane A has two of these. Shane have tried putting two blades in one plane?


----------



## Dcase

If you can get either one for less then 30 I would call it a good deal since they both look to be complete with all the parts. Both look like they require a restoration but the 78 is a lot easier to clean up then a bench plane.

The one Don posted does not show a depth stop included. I think I see one back there but its not clear enough to say for sure whether its got one or not. So keep that in mind when deciding.

The horn on these planes makes for an interesting note. Most of the off brand planes are called Stanley clones, Stanley knock offs, copies of Stanley… you get the idea… The horn tells me who ever designed it knew the Stanley had a flaw in the sense that there was not good grip at the front so they improved on Stanley's design. So rather then a Stanley clone they actually took a small step to improve on a Stanley design…


----------



## ShaneA

I havent test drove them yet, do the blades fit the different makers? I assumed they didnt, I am assuming the fences dont fit other models. I thought it was posted earlier that the mf fit and stanley fence did not interchange not sure about the "horned one".

The "horned one" maybe the coolest plane name ever!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll try it out tonight, fence/rod/blade, everything. I did move the front cap screw from The Horned One to the #78, and those threadings matched. I was shocked; Stanley's threadings are notoriously 'non-standard.'

I can see it now: Prices for Clones will now surge…

^ShaneA…


----------



## Bertha




----------



## saddletramp

Good grief!! I go away deer hunting for a couple of days and come back to find that I am three hundred posts behind. After spending hours reading the three hundred posts that I was behind (instead of working at processing my buck) I find that I am an additional thirty three post behind (333 total in three days). Don't any of you have *anything else* to do? LOL 8^))

Dan, congrats on post # 5000.

Al, I'd be willing to trade one or two popeyes drumsticks for that #4 1/2 with the scraper insert. Hell, I might go as high as a full bucket. BTW, re: your Queen/King of the safe idea, "King of the Til". lol


----------



## Dcase

I got a question for you guys… I was sharpening one of my old plane irons last night and I was having the hardest time getting the cutting edge square to the sides… After a lot of fussing I realized that both sides of the iron were way off making it impossible for me to tell when or if the edge was square. Do you guys have any tips on how to overcome this issue? I suppose I could square one of the edges of the iron but what would be the best way to do that?

When it comes to honing the iron I am at the point where I am pretty comfortable getting a nice sharp edge. However when grinding the primary bevel I still struggle with keeping it square. Whether using the grinding wheel or sandpaper I still struggle with it… I do eventually get to square but it takes me a lot longer then I think it should. The new premium irons I have are a lot easier to keep square so I am starting to think my issue may be that a lot of my old irons sides are off and thats whats making it hard… Any thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## donwilwol

Bob, congrats on the buck. Season opens Saturday here in NY.

Shane, I was told the rod threads are different on a MF than a Stanley. I did verify the MF is 1/4 - 20, so I was going to get a long bolt, cut the head off and try the stanley fence. I think the fence itself will work. Al was going to get us the rod size, but he fell asleep I think. Give it a try and let us know. My 78 hasn't arrived yet, but my #40, S5 and 220 showed up today. I've got a little restoring to do.


----------



## Dcase

Bob, I often fall behind on the post here on the weekends. I work in an office on computer so I can usually get on and post here throughout the weekdays.. Weekends is another story. I sit and stare at a computer all week so come the weekend you wont find me spending much time at the computer… I don't even use my phone much on the weekends. I turn the ringer off and only check it from time to time to see if I got any calls.


----------



## Dcase

Don, Before you spend time restoring the 40 just sharpen the blade and try it out… I have been looking forward to hearing your thoughts of it… It requires no tuning other then a sharp iron…


----------



## Dcase

Ahh so it was a Stanley S5… Darn… You beat me on that one by a buck… Its all good though because I honestly didn't have the money for it anyway.. Sometimes I bid on things before I think and then I am stuck trying to re arrange my budget… That was one of those cases where I knew it was a good deal… I often see scrub planes alone sell for 60 dollars or more.. Add an S5 and you got a pretty good deal should you ever resell them by themselves.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And, re: the #40, not even real sharp at that…

@Bob, that's Funny! But sad that you fell 300 behind. Congrats on the deer, too. Are you a sausage only guy, or go with all the various cuts? Ours is all done to 'hard sausage,' 100%, usually in a 60/40 blend with pork cut offs. Good stuff. Better than Popeye's? Can't say for sure, but both have their place.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, I've not run across an iron that had both sides out of whack but I guess it can happen. I've read before that the number one thing on sharping irons is consistency. If you're able to hone that errant iron the same way, every time, and the lateral adjust can make it parallel with the sole of the plane, absolute square doesn't matter as much. I have a wooden jig that sets consistent bevel and square for me re: irons and my cheap-o eclipse guide…


----------



## Dcase

I hadn't run into an iron where both sides were off either until I realized that was the case with one of my irons last night. One side was cupped and the other side had a hump in it.. Just like a board usually is. What problem I have is when I grind the bevel and then check it with a square its not much help because I have to try and hold the iron square and see if I can see light at the top edge.

I also have a jig with wood stops for the eclipse jig so that I stay consistent. I also have a wooden honing jig I made based on Brian Beachs design.

I think one issue could be that when I have used the eclipse jig on a blade where the sides were not square it would clamp the iron in off square which would throw the edge off… Thats one of the reasons I made the wood jig that clamps the iron at the top and bottom rather then side to side…

I don't know, I am probably doing something wrong but it just seems like a constant struggle to grind a straight edge without spending an hour or more grinding. Maybe I need one of those fancy expensive grinders like Al has…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

To straighten an edge, clamp a block to the table saw w/ a sheet of heavier grit sandpaper pinched beneath. With the iron held up square against the block, back and forth does the trick. Think that would do it?


----------



## mochoa

I had that issue on a wooden body plane iron but i sharpened it free hand, checked the square on both sides to make sure it kind of peaked in the same place on each side. If its close, the lateral adjustment will take care of the rest .


----------



## mochoa

i sent a not to the seller about that first horny 78 to see if there was a depth stop. I havent heard back yet. There is somethig poking up on the other side in one of those pics that might be it.


----------



## donwilwol

Well Dan I took your advice before I even got it. I cleaned up the blade, sharpened it and gave it a go. I do plan to restore it, but its not in as bad of shape as I thought;









It works really cool. You can do some serious damage with that puppy.
The S5 isn't as bad as I thought either. I was a little worried when I took it out of the box, the cap was missing, but luckily it was in the bottom of the box.








I've wire brushed it and its soaking in the evapo-rust now. The tote was broke clean but looks like nice rosewood and the knob is good rosewood as well. After wire brushing the mark for S5 is apparent.

The 220 is almost perfect, not that I want or need another 220, so I may just put it on ebay.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That S5 looks *rough*, man, but it's certainly in the right hands. Gotta love that scrub!


----------



## saddletramp

Smitty, I cut the backstraps into steaks for the grill and maybe save a roast or two and then I can the rest.

Don, good luck on your up coming hunt (I actually hope to get at least one more myself).


----------



## mochoa

hey the dude with the horny 78 says it has a depth stop but that it need a bolt. How hard is that to come by? Will any bolt do?


----------



## Brit

Picked up a #78 today, complete with accessories. I put in a bid before I got on the plane home and to my surprise I actually won it.


----------



## Brit

Don - I really admire you for buying planes like that S5. I know they can be restored because you've proved it time and time again, but I wouldn't want to do that amount of work personally. I do enjoy restoring tools, but I find I have to pace myself and mix it up with a bit of woodworking. It does my head in just restoring tool after tool after tool. I'll get through everything in my pile eventually, but I need to break it up with some woodworking every so often too.


----------



## superdav721

Ok I have to post on here just to get in the mix. Here is mine









Sandusky Center Wheel "Self Regulating" Handled Boxwood Plow Plane A nice example of a rare form of American plow plane. This great plow plane was one of the collectors favorites and he made a special tag for it. I guess the term center wheel plow was not in use then as he identified this as a "Self Regulating" Sandusky. Overall it is in super nice condition and the plane body has the warm shiny glow that 100 year old Boxwood exhibits. The rods are nice, and the threads on the center rod are very nice. There is an age crack running through the handle that also shows in the body, but it is tight shows no sign of opening, looseness or other problems. It is getting so that the only time these ever show up anymore are at major tool auctions, and they have done nothing but go up in value over the last 20 years. Very Nice!!

*$5800.00*


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, I really enjoy bringing these things back to life, I'm not sure why. It must be some kind of emotional scar from a previous life. I only bought the S5 to get the #40. I paid $60 for the 3 planes, so I got a real deal, and believe it or not, the S5 looks worse than it is. Most of the rust was surface. It looks like it was taken care of until just a while ago, then left outside for some reason. I think it'll turn out nice. Problem is I will now need to find an S4 to go with it. 

I just wish I could find a reasonable venue to sell the extra. I won't get a back log like before and try the ebay thing again. How someone makes a living doing ebay is beyond my comprehension. I'm so glad I wasn't ever trying to make money.

Anyhow, I had a long (shorter hours but a pain) day today, so the shaving from the scrub was a highlight.

Dan, I've read your post about the square edge and I don't understand your issue. A blade doesn't need to be square with the sides, just the base of the plane. That's what the lateral adjustment is for. I know you know that, so I know I'm not getting something.

Mauricio, I don't know if another bolt will fit, but a 1/4-20 tap is pretty cheap.

Bob, I only have one tag this year, but that's ok, starting my new job I didn't take vacation for season. Its the first time since I was about 14. Deer season isn't what it used to be here. To many people and not enough landscape. I hate just sitting in a tree stand, and that's what hunting has become.

Ok enough of a rant, thanks for listening! Off to grab a JD.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The threaded rod from my #78 does fit the Craftsman fillister. Note that mine doesn't have the depth adjuster but is a Horned One. Anybody want it, w/o fence? $10 plus shipping and it's yours…


----------



## mochoa

smitty, i would but i really want the fence. the depth adjuster doesnt seem very trictical. I had a computer glitch and lost that actuion, now one bid on it. I may contact him and make him an offer offline.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

NP, thought I'd throw it out there for anyone…

@Super, *that* is a beautiful hand plane! If that doesn't look georgous, you're on the wrong forum. Thanks for posting!


----------



## thedude50

I had a real nice long talk with Rob Cosman today we are working on a deal for ad space on our site to his and i got some info on using the blades i got from IBC. I was really taken by him he is a neat guy who is a self made success story. On his site he is shown pulling off full thickness shavings planing after planing remarkable I will be setting up my cosman blades this weekend and I will let you all know what it is like when i have filed the mouth on my favorite bedrocks to accept the blades


----------



## jusfine

It is hard *not *to have a long talk with Rob, I think our last chat was 40 minutes…

Glad you enjoy him as much as I do!


----------



## RGtools

Jusfine going along with your rant today about packaging I thought to myself "as long as it get's their intact."

Then I received this.










And I must say I was quite pleased.










But I found this on my newfound baby. Nothing a few seconds with a grinder did not fix but it made me sad. Premium tools deserve premium care. Opening up one of them should be enjoyable throughout the whole experience…so I guess I am now on your side of the fence.










Oh and by the way….I love this chisel. Here is the think next to my 1/3 Lie Nielsen..I think it feels a little inadequate.


----------



## lysdexic

@Andy - I picked up a #78 at the estate sale. Looking at your pic, at least I know what mine is SUPPOSED to look like.

@ RG - I am expecting a package from LN tomorrow, so I hope that I don't have to join the packaging rant as well.

Scott


----------



## BrandonW

Welcome, Superdav. That is a beautiful plane.

RG, what is that beast of a chisel? It dwarfs the Lie Nielsen mortise chisel.


----------



## Brit

RG - I have wanted a set of Ray Iles mortise (or mortice) chisels for ages and I think you just convinced me that I should ask my wife to get them for me for Christmas. Of course, there's always the possibility that she might say "HOW MUCH?" but you've got to try haven't you?


----------



## dbray45

Dan - Make sure you square the sides to the slot down the center of the blade. I always use the slot as my reference because that is where your adjusting. The sides are irrellevent to the edge.


----------



## dbray45

Superdav - SWEET


----------



## dbray45

Smitty - depth adjuster can be purchased from Highland Woodworking in Atlanta.

Way too many posts to keep up with-|:-]


----------



## Bertha

RG, that pigsticker is soooowweeeeet!


----------



## RGtools

It's a Ray Isles half inch mortice chisel. Holy cow it feels perfect in use. I like my sash chisel for getting into tight areas but this beast will build many a bench. I can't emphasize enough how much better it feels in use than other chisels I have used. It really beavers through wood.

I may have to get the 3/8 next.


----------



## RGtools

Andy. bribe the missus. it's worth it.


----------



## Bertha

^RG, I've got the big Butcher stickers. They're animalistic. I think my 1/2" is 14" long, lol


----------



## mafe

Hi guys,
This thread is incredible, each time I come back there are 500 new posts or so!

I love those wonderful photos of the places you live, it really makes me sure that I will leave Copenhagen and find a beautiful spot obce my daughter leaves the nest here.
BEAUTIFUL!

RG, love the picture of you with the new mortise chisel.

Dan, beautiful handle for that rasp.

Smiles and wishes of a nice weekend,
Mads


----------



## mafe

Here is mine, old French restored:



























And before…

http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/23178


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mads - Outstanding work! You are quite the master at french tool renovation… A total attention to detail…

I'm thinking after 5K+ posts, 'What kinds of planes *haven't been* dreamed of yet?'

Well,

How about a Cheese Plane?










mmmmm…. cheeeesssssssse

(up next: Predator vs. Cheese Plane…)


----------



## Dcase

Don, So now that you have used the #40, do you see a big difference between its ability/ease of stock removal when compared to a jack or other bench plane with heavy cambered iron?

I think you you were asking us before you got it if there was a noticeable difference between the two so I am curious your thoughts on it now that you have one and used….


----------



## mafe

OMG!!!
I dont have one of those Smitty - lol.
And I see it is made in Sweden just on the other side of the water here.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## Dcase

I want a cheese plane! A plane my wife can use! haha.. Its got a nice looking handle… Someone posted a mouse plane on here once before.. So now we have had both the mouse and cheese plane.. lol


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty, nice job on the cheese plane restoration. Got it looking good as new, does it take nice shavings? More importantly, could a horn make it perform better?


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I do see a big difference, the thick, narrow blade with the aggressive camber makes a big difference. I never sharpened a jack with that type of camber. Its a cool plane to have around.


----------



## Dcase

Like I have said before I often use my scrub to do a quick clean up of a dirty board before I run it through the jointer/planer. It usually only takes me a few quick passes with my scrub to get a fresh clean surface across a board. Makes a mess of my workbench though 

I also often use it on rough cut boards with big cups. I will scrub off the two cupped ends a bit before I bring board to the jointer… It saves me from having to make pass after pass on the power jointer.. I have a lot of fun hogging off material also..

When I have wood that has all ready been surfaced or a glued up panel and it needs to be flattened I will use my jack plane.. I only use my scrub plane on rough/reclaimed stuff.


----------



## Dcase

Check out the design on this Sargent Dado plane…
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sargent-36-Dado-Rabbet-3-4-Skewed-Iron-Plane-/160681371383?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25695b26f7#ht_500wt_1361

Really sweet looking…


----------



## mochoa

Sweet! and it has a skewed iron. I wonder why no fence? Not even a place for it.


----------



## Dcase

Its mainly for cutting dados so a fence would not be needed for that, just the depth stop. It also has the little knickers on both sides… After looking at it for a min I am really interested in it. I love the vine design on the side and the skewed iron… Oh and don't forget its got a little horn on it… I have a feeling the price will jump when it hits the last day..


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, did anyone answer your question about the interchangabilty of the Stanley totes? I thought it was a great question. I may have missed it given the pace of this thread.

Dan, that Sargent is defintely a cool looking plane. Me like.

Scott


----------



## mochoa

Ah, so you would probably clamp a straight edge accross a board and use it that way? Say for inserting a shelf?


----------



## Dcase

Here is a Stanley Dado plane… The Stanley looks like it has one long cutter for a knicker which is cool…
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-No-39-3-8-Dado-Plane-/110775019341?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cab4a74d#ht_5909wt_1344

Looking at both of them side to side though I would pick the Sargent any day…


----------



## ShaneA

Scott, no answer. Probably lost in the shuffle. I am under the impression the totes are interchangeable between 5 thru 8 but not sure, what about bolt lengths? Anyone shed light on it for me?


----------



## BrandonW

That Sargent Dado plane is pretty sweet. I have a feeling it will go for a lot.

Though it's not a plane, I recently saw this rasp in a Lee Valley catalog.\


----------



## Dcase

I have never used a dado plane before but ya I would assume clamping a straight edge down would be one way to go… Another way they are done by hand is you can use a hand saw to make a kerf on each side and then cut/chop away the center waist.. Once the most of it is gone then go in with the dado plane and get a nice smooth even dado…


----------



## Brit

Shane - You can find a plan for a Tote on Lee Valleys web site which says it is for a No.5 and up, so I assume they are the same. Personally, I didn't think they were but that's what it says. Here's the link.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/html/16j4010k.pdf


----------



## Dcase

repost


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I saw those too in their xmas catalog they sent… They actually have some nice kitchen tools and such in there..


----------



## donwilwol

I just compared the tote from my 605 and #5 and my 604 and #4. They are identical.


----------



## ShaneA

It see the totes are the same because when I see them for sale they usually say 4 1/2 thru 8. I would just hate to br wrong. Doesnt the 4 only have one hole, but the others 2 holes?


----------



## donwilwol

Yes, the #4 and below does not have the front hole. The leg is a little shorter.


----------



## Dcase

I was looking at Woodcraft website and I saw they had these Rosewood pieces on clearance..

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000703/22265/Rosewood-Bolivian-2-x-6-x-6.aspx

I cant tell from the picture on the website but it may be a real close match the the Rosewood on the Stanley planes… The blocks they are selling should be large enough for at least a few totes.. They are listed for 9.99ea


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice Sargent dado, for sure.

Has anyone on this thread actually used a dado plane, in full nickers form? I'm wondering if, even with scary-sharp cutters, it would actually cut a nice, clean dado OR if it was for non-finish work (not seen, as in, not open shelving for example). Just curious.


----------



## mochoa

Just scored the horny 78 knockoff! Just barley out sniped the other bidders on that one. Manual snipe though, work blocks the auction sniper site.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, congrats Mochoa. And welcome to the ranks of Horned One ownership… Lots of responsibilty, you know.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks, hopefullly it wasnt one of my buddies here I outbid.


----------



## RGtools

The Horned One.

Shouldn't a title like that go to this guy?


----------



## mochoa

the ECE is definitley in the Honry club. The day I get a scrub plane I think I will get one of those old ones with the horn. I just think they are so cool looking.


----------



## RGtools

Al I am surprised you did not comment on the walnut slab under the chisels.

I wanted to use these two slabs for the legs in the occassional table. Never in my life have I been more dissapointed to scrub a slab of wood and find such beautiful wavy grain. I might have to buy clear material for the legs.


----------



## RGtools

Anyone looking for a very nice jac needs to jump.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm surprised, too, that he didn't comment either on your walnut slab, under the chisels, or on the walnut-looking decal material under my Cheese Plane… He must be busy today.

In the heirarchy of Horned Ones, yes, european smoothers are at the pinnacle to be sure.


----------



## RGtools

Mauricio. There is an old one near where I am with a cool story to go with it. $60 and I just can't pull the trigger. I want to though.


----------



## mochoa

I'm thinking a horned scrub would be a great one to make yourself if you can get an old iron. Being that its a scrub you dont have to pay as much attention to detail as you do with say a wooden smoother.


----------



## donwilwol

most of the plane books I've read recommend converting other planes to scrubs, especially ones that the mouth is already to wide for anything else. An old worn transitional is said to work well for this. I've thought about trying it, just never took the leap.

I even read one that mentioned a Stanley 5 1/2 with the mouth widened and serious camber would make quick work, but it mentioned to plan on working because the wider iron, with the camber would be harder to push. I think this was in the New Traditional woodworker, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## mochoa

Don W, I think that was in Garret Hacks book.

No offense to the stanley lovers in the room but I just dont like grabbing the little nob in the front. Maybe my hands are just to big. I end up grabbing the nob as if it was a horn with the pinky side of my hand which is how I grab my wooden smoother. I think thats why most of my plands are wooden.

I like the idea of the full grip on both hands, especially for pushing a scrub fully using the muscles of both arms.


----------



## RGtools

I have not read the new traditionsl but I would rather push a narrow blade with a heavy camber than a wide one. standard 5 or 5 1/4 would be perfect. I use the 5 myself and a Ben hur no 3ish that I converted.


----------



## RGtools

Mauricio. Sounds like you should try a few wooden tools. they offer better grip for guys with larger hands (I am one of them).


----------



## donwilwol

I didn't think of the 5 1/4. That would be a good one to convert if you could find one beat up enough.

Mauricio, you could be right, I've got 1 of Garret Hacks books.

I do like the #40. It handles pretty nice.

The next on my list are the #62 and #10.


----------



## Dcase

A wood scrub would be nice because of the weight… A 5 1/2 would not be fun at all to use as a scrub plane. The main reason I like the scrub plane is because its small and light weight. I can take a long rough sawed board and clean it up from end to end in just a matter of minuets without breaking much of a sweat. Before I had my #40 I would use one of my jack planes with a heavy camber to do this.. It worked well but it didn't quite take the shavings that my scrub does. The bad thing about that was the more passes I have to take with the jack plane the more tired out I get.. So if your starting with rough cut lumber I think the scrub plane is perfect plane to start with to get your surface cleaned up and at least close to flat… Follow that up with the jack with the heavy camber and you got the best of both worlds..

I think one of the smaller trans planes would make a perfect scrub plane… The 22, 23 and 24 would work well or even the 35 would make a good scrub.


----------



## Dcase

The small knobs don't bother me at all. In fact I prefer the low knob Stanley's. The scrub plane knob is no issue either because I often use mine one handed.


----------



## BrandonW

I have a Dunlap that might make for a decent scrub. It's 1 3/4 width like the Stanley #3 but it's as long as the #4. And I'm not really using it for anything else. What's the worse that can happen if I egg out the mouth of a Dunlap? ;-)


----------



## Dcase

Thats me


----------



## RGtools

That's a great pic. Your shop makes mine look like a bomb blew up. I have got to get my toolchest going.

Great lighting too. I only have a few spots in my shop with that. Fortunatly my bench is near one of the windows.


----------



## jusfine

Great photo Dan! Nice display of your planes, looks like you have lots of room to work in. Is that an older D4 under the bench? Looks like mine…


----------



## ShaneA

Holy smokes, awesome pic and shop Dan. Looks like a great place to work and spend time.

Also makes mine look like a bomb blew up, a dirt and dust bomb.


----------



## Dcase

My shop is in my 2 stall detached garage. Its larger then a standard two stall garage by a bit. That picture is the is just the back corner which is the heart of the shop.

I actually don't have a real good lighting hook up. One of the things I did that makes up for that is the white walls. I painted the walls in my shop with semi gloss white paint so that it would reflect the light well. That back corner where by bench is has the best light, I need to improve the lighting in some other areas though.. I also plan on putting in a ceiling someday and I will paint that all white to. Before I had the white walls it was really dark and gloomy in the shop and it always felt dirty.. I am very glad I brightened it up not only for the lighting benefit but it also makes it feel cleaner.

Jusfine, yes thats an old model Leigh jig. Its one of their earliest models. My dad bought it brand new when it first came out.

And just so you guys know, my shop is not always that clean looking. My dad actually took this pic of me when I had my parents over to my house and I always clean my shop up when I have company. Any other day it would look like a bomb went off..


----------



## mochoa

Dan, a dovetail jig? Say it aint so!


----------



## Dcase

RG, are you making a tool chest? I have always thought about making a really nice tool chest but the more I think about it I don't know that I would ever use it. I guess it would be nice as a show piece under my bench or something but I don't know if I want to make one and not use it.. Just does not make sense to me why someone would want to store their tools down in a tool chest. Seems like it would make it a lot harder to go in and pick out your tools when you need them. I have most my hand tools in the open so I can just reach up and grab one and put it back just as easy as I got it… I know if I personally had a tool chest it would probably end up turning into a box of odds n ends tools and hardware that I have no where else to put… Thats just me though..


----------



## Dcase

Yes, a Dovetail jig.. A nice, big, fancy dovetail jig with movable fingers and spacing.. I know….I know… You wanna hear something else? I have never cut a hand cut dovetail before…. Go head with beating! haha

Its just something I have not done yet… I plan to do it someday. Just have not done it..

I will also freely admit that I am not an all hand tool guy.. I love hand tools and use them all the time but I also use my power tools often. All depends on my mood and what I am making.


----------



## jusfine

Dan, sounds like your shop works a lot like mine.

I sure enjoy my power tools, but the planes and chisels and shaves have a calming influence when it comes to finishing a project. It's how I like to wrap up and gear down.

I thought it was an older model D4 with the twist locking handles, the new ones have a cam lock system.


----------



## SamuelP

Dan - I just died a little inside seeing all that room you have, and light, and planes. I might have wet my pants a little too.


----------



## mochoa

Its cool Dan, I'm just player hating, if my dad gave me a dovetail jig I would keep it. I'd probably be more likely to make a dresser with a bunch of drawers.

I have plenty of power tools I just like them less and less lately. Anyway this isn't the anti power tool anarchist forum…

You should grab some scrap and bust out a dovetail box just for fun. It will make you feel like a woodworking bad aas… I see you have the saws for it.

And of course Nice shop! Nice benches, I've got the wood for mine just have to start building.

Hold on a secound, I just checked your projects, you made that shaker step stool (I made one too) and you cut the dovetails by machine? I don't even know what to say about that man…. My image of you is shattered ;-). You probably used a sander to flush up the pins and tails instead of a plane too right?….


----------



## RGtools

No beatings here. There are other aspects of the craft you wanted to explore and you used a solid tool to free up time for those.

The tool chest is only part of my tool storage plan. I want to build that first so I can take my workbench and chest out of the shop and put in a hardwood floor without harming any of my babies.


----------



## TechRedneck

Was on Amazon ordering the wife's Christmas gifts and saw "The New Traditional Woodworker" in my wish list. So figured what the heck. Got the kindle version and moved it to my iPad.

Now besides this forum and the book I have more things keeping me out of the shop! Cripes.. I have to get the Christmas projects done. This weekend is a shop weekend.


----------



## donwilwol

TechRedneck, I got the New Traditional Woodworker about a week ago. You'll definitely like it.

Dan, great picture. I envy your wall storage. I can't figure out were my wall space went. I've been thinking of buying a dovetail jig. I love the hand tools, but cutting hand cut dovetails is such a chore. I've always like box joints better for some reason, maybe because I just cut them on the TS and be done, but I like the simplistic look they have, like BLO on a tote in stead of lacquer, just plain and simple.

I've wanted to build a tool chest for a long time, I just can't see a place for it in my shop. I'm a bit torn, build on just to have it, or figure a way to make it work. Like you, I don't want to build a nice chest then fill it with odds and end. Someday!

My S5 is pretty much done except reassembly. I hope I can get to it sometime tomorrow. As for the #40, I've redone the tote, the knob needed some gluing, and I'm thinking of trying to touch up the japanning somehow instead of repainting. Any ideas? Has anyone spot painted or the like?


----------



## RGtools

Mostly I want something that protects my tools from rusting without having to oil them every day. (switching to oilstones helped with this though)


----------



## ShaneA

RG, now I am envisioning you in parking lots and parks pulling out a chest and bench, full length coat, and snow brush in hand. I bet you would draw a crowd: )


----------



## thedude50

shane you will need to check each tote they are not the same and you may be shocked at how subtle the difference is in each plane. I have had totes made by Stanly not fit a bedrock and go right on a Baily and still no fit on a bedrock some bedrocks are different than the next one i have not found this in the baileys where the tots angle for the rod is eccentric. I can only tell you they are all odd I had mike make me a set of tote and knob that fit his bedrock and was 3 degrees off on mine it will drive you nuts so i sent him my plane and he said it was the freak i checked 4 more 604s that i have and only 2 were the same two were different than the rest its a nightmare . i say make your own or have Mike make them he is on here Mike Wischmann he is a great guy and your tote will fit or he will make it right


----------



## RGtools

You may joke Shane…but I have plans.

A carpenters tote and mobile workbench are in my future. I'll keep the snow brush and trench though.


----------



## thedude50

why not go for it RG it basicly what Rob Cosman did


----------



## thedude50

ya Dan that is the cleanest shop i have ever seen are you a dr too or just organized to the 9s


----------



## ShaneA

The trench and the snow brush will become like a trademark. In the footsteps of Norm's plaid shirt or Roy's hat. You will be the dapper prepared one. I see a PBS show in there. You could travel various locals, spreading the craft with style. You know I will need some sort of finders fee when it catches on. Think what you could do for the trench coat market!

Just kidding, in good fun of course.

But I would tune in.


----------



## thedude50

ROFlmao


----------



## Dcase

Jusfine- My leigh jig has the twist knobs for the clamps.. it may be an old D4 model but it does not say D4 on it.

Mauricio- I do have a nice old Disston back saw that I had filed rip cut for dovetails. I will do them by hand sooner or later… It is something I would like to be able to do.. Oh, and the step stool was one of my first projects and you know what, I think I did use the ROS to flush the tails.  I made that before I even got into hand planes though..

Don- I have not cut dovetails by hand yet but the jig is not really as easy as some may think. It took me a great deal of time before I figured out how to set it and use it so that the dovetails fit just right. I have made a ton of mistakes when using that jig.. Once set up and everything is lined up right it works great but its not as easy to use as it looks. At least thats been my experience.

Dude- No, I am not a Dr just organized to the 9's I guess… That back part of my shop is really the only really nice and organized section of the shop. I do try and keep that area nice and clean but trust me its not always perfect…

Just to prove it, I took some pics of the other areas of my shop tonight.. ill load them tomorrow so you guys can see the mess..


----------



## Bertha

Wow, I had a lot of catching up to do. I love that pic of Dan's shop. Strong beard, too


----------



## Bertha

Made this rustic cherry frame this week. Made to hold an original painting I had made. Chamfers using the 65; took the wedge down with the 220; textured with a Butcher gouge. The wedge is from my firewood pile and the cherry is left over from my nightstand. Fun project.


----------



## Dcase

Here are some more pics of my shop.. 









This is the front left side of my shop. Shown here is my shop wood storage area, Craftsman RAS, Delta contractor TS with makeshift out feed table, Delta floor standing Drill press, Ryobi RAS and other odds n end tool on the peg board.










This is the back right corner.. This has become my restoration/sharpening area…










Sharpening station… Scary sharp on granite tiles which are on top of an old microwave cart.. I have more tiles with other grits that I keep in the cart.










This is the right side of the shop. This side is not completely finished yet and its probably the most cluttered area of the shop… My newest work bench/assembly table, work bench I made for my boys, jointer/planer, arcade machine that has been on the list to restore for a couple years and DC.


















My baby…


----------



## Bertha

That MiniMax is fantastic. You've got a lot more room in your shop than I thought. I'll try to take some pictures of my tiny shop today (since it's actually clean right now)


----------



## Dcase

Opps, cant forget this









And here is one I took of my shooting boards and bench hooks..


----------



## Dcase

Al, I like the splines on the Picture frame.. was a good color/contrast choice… Did you cut those on the TS?


----------



## ShaneA

thanks for the shop pics Dan. I use a PC dovetail jig, and once you have it all set up, its fairly easy. Getting it set up and dialed in however is a pain. Lots of test pieces needed.

Nice frame/painting Al. I almose see splines as a must for miters. That could be another part of my emerging manifesto.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Dan. I cut the notches with my homebrewed tenon jig with a 45degree block to establish the angle. Planed down the wedge itself.


----------



## saddletramp

Al wrote: "Made to hold an original painting I had made."

Al, does that mean that you commissioned the painting or that in addition to being a country gentleman and a connoisseur of fine Cajun cooking and a cop and a doctor and woodworker/cabinet maker/lumberjock/vintage tool collector that you are also an accomplish painter?


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, is that a pac man game in the corner?

What do you guys recommend for a dovetail jig?


----------



## ShaneA

Don, I think it would come down to budget. I have the PC 12" version with a few templates. Half, full, and box joint. It is ok, cuts good joint when dialed in. wish it had wider capacity beyond 12" and that you could arrange pin/tail pattern. I assumes Dan's can move the pattern and take wider boards, probably costs a lot more than my entry level jig. I think being able to change the pattern would be a good feature.


----------



## Dcase

Don, no its some old Kung Fu game.. I got it for free about 3 years ago and its been sitting in the garage collecting dust… Someday I plan on restoring it and putting a whole new game system in it. Kind of turn it into a modern arcade… I think that will hold off a couple more years until my boys get a little older..

As for Dovetails jigs I can only speak for the Leigh jig that I have because its the only one I have used… Like I said earlier, its can be a pain in the ass to set up at times but once you have it where you want it its a breeze cutting the pins and tails. The newer models have probably improved some..

If you really want to get crazy Shopnotes has an issue with plans to make your own shop made Dovetail jig which is a lot like the Leigh jig.. I took a look at the plans and my head started spinning… If your crazy though you just may want to give it a try as it looks like it would be very usable jig…. I have the issue PDF format and will email it to you if you want. Just let me know..


----------



## donwilwol

sure Dan, send it. I may have that issue, but it may take days to find it.


----------



## Bertha

Saddle, you old tramp, I am actually a trained painter but I farmed this out to another artist. I promise that I will post some of my work. I like acrylics but I'm a collector of oils, especially with a dog theme. Hold on, I'll show you my favorite:










The above was a piece done by my good friend, T.I., who is a physician and painter. I can't afford his work but he gave me this giclee reproduction for my birthday. I made the frame from figured eucalyptus and mounted the hooks to hold my game calls. If anyone with deep, deep pockets needs an original oil of their hunting dog, let me know by PM and I'll put you in touch with T.I. He's incredibly expensive but his talents absolutely command it. The reproduction above was HD scanned from a large canvas in Nashville, TN. The original will drop you to your knees. I'm proud to have made the easel he paints on.

We're talking planes here, so the cove was done with the #45. Dowels pierce the corners.


----------



## saddletramp

I just picked up a few planes at the post office this morning. :^)


----------



## donwilwol

Nice lookers there Bob. A 4 1/2 and a 35?


----------



## saddletramp

You nailed it Don. A 4 1/2 and a 35 and a wooden plow plane. The wooden plane has two stamps on it, V. Reche and Burton but I can't connect either to a tool company so I'm guessing that they were both owners of the plane. The iron is pretty cool and is stamped DR Barton. DR Barton was the proprietor of several edged tool companys in Albany, NY in the mid to late 1800s but the iron is not the correct iron for this plane. It is not wide enough for the race in which if fits. lol


----------



## donwilwol

for those with Millers Falls #85 planes without fences, I tried the Stanley 78 fence. The fence will work, but the rod has different threads, just like I posted before. The Millers Falls threads are standard 1/4-20 though. Just take a 4 inch or so 1/4-20 bolt and cut the head off, and get a Stanley 78 fence. The bolt is slightly smaller than the rod, but it will work just fine.


----------



## lysdexic

Saddletramp, what type 4 1/2 is that. I like it.


----------



## jusfine

Don, I would also vote for the *Leigh* dovetail jig. 
I have the PC Omnijig as well, but unless I am doing a run of drawers for a commercial job, it sits.

Much more variety with the Leigh, I did the compound angles with dovetails on the cradle I made a few weeks ago, and once it was set up, the process was relatively simple and had great results.

Steep learning curve, and simple after that.


----------



## saddletramp

Lysdexic, I'm not very good a *typing* Stanley planes but I believe that it is a type 11.


----------



## donwilwol

I love my 4 1/2. I use it to flatten my smaller wood plane soles all the time. Its great for smoother larger stuff. I've got it in both the Stanley 4 1/2 and MF #10. (I finally sold the other MF #10. I never got a bid at a start of $55, but it sold first time in buy-it-now for $95) You have to be a wizard to figure out ebay pricing.

It looks like a 24" Leigh dovetail jig on ebay goes for about $200. Sound about right?


----------



## ShaneA

OK guys, I need some opinions if possible. I recently won a roundside bedrock 608c, in what looks like good shape. It had a levercap, but not the 3 line bedrock cap for its era. $76 delivered. In the mail today arrives a 606c, flat side with correct bedrock cap. Seems like seller sent wrong one. Its it good shape, needs cleanup. I assume someone else in the world, is opening a box with a 608c in it and having a wtf moment. I have a 606 that needs restored already. Wanted to get an 8 or 608. While I am not disappointed, not looking to put a lot of effort and additional cost into this. Thoughts, suggestions, comments, general ramblings appreciated. Thanks as always.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd leave the burden of the additional cost on the seller. I'd buy the 606 from you, but at $76 and then payment for shipping again, its more than its probably worth. If the seller didn't already sell the 606 and wants to make a deal then you can make the call. I had that happen once as well, and got the second plane for almost nothing. It was win win, because by the time the seller paid me to ship it back, then he sold it again, he was better off making me a good deal.


----------



## Brit

Shane, Don is right. It is the seller's mistake and he/she must bare the cost of putting it right. I recently bought a pair of inside calliper off ebay and what arrived was a pair of dividers. I emailed the seller and he said keep the dividers. He then shipped the inside callipers that I'd actually bought in the post and now I have both.


----------



## Bertha

a 606 at $80 is a good deal; a round side 608 for the same is a steal!


----------



## donwilwol

it looks like the average price of 606 square sides that have sold over the last few month is about $80. A few went for 60+/- and if they needed lots of work a little less. The cheapest round sided 608 went for $87 plus shipping, other than yours for $60. A few in the $100 range and then up.

It looks like they are about the same in price, but if you want the 08 and have a 06, I'd get the 08.


----------



## Brit

Al - I also used to draw and paint back in the 80s. I've never been trained though, just did it because I found it relaxing. I'l show you mine if you show me yours. Here's a taster:

Hedgehog (Pencil)









Man taking a leak. (Coloured Pencils)









Kyle of Tongue - Scotland (Watercolour)









Joshua (Pastel)









Still Life (Pen and Ink)









Tiger (Pencil)


----------



## ShaneA

I sent seller an email thru ebay. Expressed interest in 606c, but indicated I still want the 608c. He was in a hurry to collect $ on original deal, and ship because he was heading out of town. So may not hear quickly. I will update when I know more. Thanks for the feedback, as always, it is appreciated.


----------



## donwilwol

wow Andy, they are fantastic. I specially like the sack of Al. Seriously the first 3 are outstanding.


----------



## ShaneA

Andy, those are cool. Did you stop doing them? I like the hedgehog and the tiger. Well done sir.


----------



## ShaneA

Don, how/where do you find that info? Very helpful stuff.


----------



## Brit

Thanks guys. 'AL' is my initials but from now on it shall be known as The Sack of Al. Hilarious.


----------



## racerglen

And where is the Dr. anyway..(sacked Al..)
Andy..that's great stuff..NEVER TRAINED


> ?


?


> ?


?
WOW..

BTW..
I'm very upset with you and Al..
My bench is a total disaster..a 955 stanley victor brace in peices, a 16 inch mitre saw in reshape handle mode, a somebodys #4-C with a great body (hhmmm) all in progress thanks to you guys !..oh and a "flock" of files in rehab as well..(flock of files, murder of crows, oh well…)

;-}


----------



## Brit

Thanks Glen - just read some books and practiced. Come to think of it, that's how I approach woodworking too. LOL


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, you may have read some books on woodworking, but from were I stand, you wrote the book on brace restores.

Shane, if you go to the advanced search in ebay, just check the "include completed sales"


----------



## thedude50

I have to say the 608 is worth more than the 606 i would love to know how you are checking those averages pricesw please tell me I have a couple of nice 606s and pad way more than 80 dollars for them and sell them at a profit if i can win them around 8- dollars i could sell more and sell them for less I realy need to know how your checking this


----------



## ShaneA

Lance, Don answered the sale prices in post 5396. I havent tried it yet, but sounds helpful. Its an advanced search option.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good day at a flea mkt today. I'm now a member of the Really Useless Tool Club: I have a crate scraping plane, the #83 (or is it the 85? I forget…) anyway, here's the pic


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The bottOm tool in the Pic is a curved wood rasp of some kind. SW mark I coulldn't Pass up. cooll, and for $7…


----------



## racerglen

This is an 82..










20 bucks a couple of weeks ago..










It came without a blade so I added a small card scraper I'd made from a broken plasterers tool.
I saw one with a blade on Bob Kahun's site at $89.
This has had polish for the brass, BLO on the handle and a slight touchup by the lever cap thumbscrew..
WW 11 vintage I think.

and then

..









Also 20 bucks, brass and BLO love, sharpen blade









The sole's prety good, and just think, pop the handle pin and it's a wee plane !

;-)


----------



## Bertha

Andy, apparently, you didn't need training; your work is fantastic. Generally, I don't like to post pictures of my sack on the internet, but in this case, it's fine I love the title of "Man facing the sunset" lol. I'll have to take some pictures of my stuff today; most of it isn't in my home but I'm sure I've got pics around.

I'm a member of the box scraper club too. I've actually used mine to take stickers off wood. It actually works well but requires a cleaning afterward.

Dude, I also think $80 for a 608 is a really good deal. I would expect to pay quite a bit more than that; perhaps we're both looking in the wrong place. Drop me a PM about what you'd like for a nice 604; no stickers or box, just a nice 604. I've got one plane left to buy from a fellow LJ, then I'll be in the market. I'm also curious about what a 604 1/2 is going for these days.


----------



## saddletramp

Andy, your work is merely *extraordinary!!* It's just amazing the amount of talent that is on this forum.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah… Mr. Leach has it noted as an early model #82 Scraper, not an 83.


----------



## Bertha

Now presenting….drumroll….Smitty's Record in Bertha's shop!
This thing is pristine; box and label. Collectors divert your eyes because the box is going on a shelf and the label's coming off. I gave it a soak overnight in some PB blaster (those used Swiffer boxes are perfect for disposable containers…get your Swimbo to save them for you). I'll clean off the varnish/shellac from the factory with a wire brush.










Now presenting…drumroll…Keen Kutter Dan's Wood in Bertha's shop!

I got a very fantastic package in the mail. It contained some gorgeous redwood and spalted maple. Dan, if this thing came straight off your MiniMax, we've all got the wrong planer. The surface is glass. For some reason, the redwood screams carving knife handles to me. Perhaps my commercial ones are redwood? The spalt is going somewhere very very special. To be determined.



















I'm a luck guy this week; thanks fellas! For those of you still waiting for wormy chestnut, please bear with me. Everything's packed but since we've got a recovering dog at home (knee surgery two weeks ago), neither one of us can get to the post office. I haven't forgotten. To the LJ that I've promised to buy a plane from, I haven't forgotten about that either. A Saturday birthday killed by tool budget


----------



## BrandonW

Saddletramp, those are some nice planes, but it's the A&C cabinet that really has my attention!

Bertha, that spalted maple would sure make a nice #5000 plaque. ;-)


----------



## Dcase

Al, The Spalted Maple piece is from a piece of firewood that I recently cut up into small boards.. That piece came out a bit out of square but its got such a nice grain to it…

The Redwood is very nice and soft when you hand plane it… Looking forward to see what you come up with.


----------



## Dcase

I actually used Redwood to make a tote for my KK5..


----------



## Bertha

^very nice, Dan. Look how beefy the depth knob on that KK is! I may be convinced.


----------



## Dcase

Al, its also solid brass.. The york is thicker cast as well.


----------



## Bertha

^I like that, Dan. Y-shaped fork = York.


----------



## mochoa

I just scored a horny wooden smoother, or is it a jack? Its 10" long.

It was $25 or best offer, I though he was asking too much so I offered $5 and got it. I didnt think I would get it. I wanted a scrub but I'm happy to get it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370084116839&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123


----------



## donwilwol

good score Mauricio. That should clean up nice.


----------



## ShaneA

Mauricio, I hope you get it all cleaned up and post some pics. Sounds like a score.

Don, thanks again for the ebay completed sales tip. Now that I see what the closed sales are for the 608c roundside, I am going to have to stay on this, and make sure I put some effort in. I doubt I will get another shot for one delivered at that price for a while. I think I may have to learn about how to look for these things in the wild. Yeah, one more learning curve : ( Plus, I kind of wanted an 8, and didnt want to pay an arm and a leg for it. I am in christmas production mode now, so I have been just boxing up the planes. I have a lot of work to do on a lot of them. I really enjoyed the step by step process on your blog. I now realize why my hands were hurting and beat up after cleaning up the four I did. I did it the hard way, I am going to have to get some more things to help ease the process. A wheel for a drill would be nice, and I have yet to try the evaporust.


----------



## RGtools

Mauricio. That look a like it has some years left under the dust.

Get it cleaned up and put it to work. I think you are going to love it.


----------



## RusticJohn

I think the best planes in the World are the ones you make yourself. My all time favourite is a a Wenge Smoother with a blade set at 63 degrees. I call it the Mother of all planes as it is the one I use to make other planes. Cuts beautifully, will handle the most difficult of wood and will allow the finest of shavings to be obtained.


----------



## Bertha

RusticJohn, I'm dying to see your plane but the image isn't coming across. Can the rest of you guys see it? John, I hope you stick around and let us pick your brain about homebrewed planes. I know there's an interest. I'm back out to the shop to finish Smitty's Record. Pics to follow.


----------



## ShaneA

I cannot see it either, just a red x.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto on the X. Al, the #77 is looking good! Here I am at the stL Rams game watching this thread… I got it bad…


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty you got it bad because you are watching the thread or because its the Rams game? : )


----------



## Bertha

Then this is for you, Smit:










I went straight for the money shot

The iron took some doing; it was deeply machined. I left the hollow, as 1/4" of blade will probably outlive me. I took the back to 2500 grit on scary sharp.
.
.

















.
.
Let's roll! 25-degree primary on the Eclipse jig. No secondary/no back bevel. 









I gave the uppers the full Monty, taking it to a mirror shine. I left the underbody unbuffed. 
.
.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Touche. Guess it's not too hard to be pulled away from wathing a team like the Rams…


----------



## donwilwol

Al, what is that shoulder plane, you've now made me want one.

Shane, good luck trying to figure out Ebay price trends. I had a nice MF 900 (like a stanley #4). Its the newer one, so not really vintage. I cleaned it up, tuned it and put it on ebay with a starting bid of $14. It never even got a bid. It sat here on my office floor of a week or 2, I was thinking of taking it back to my shop and keeping it. It was a good little plane, but I've kept 4 or 5 #4s as it is. Today as I was listing a few other old jointer parts and I decided to throw it back out there one more time with a buy it now for $22, thinking maybe somebody would make me an offer. It sold at my asking price in 3 hours. Go figure.


----------



## Brit

Hey has anyone else noticed the cunning product placement in Al's blog photos lately.



















Have you managed to get some companies interested in advertising on the most popular blog in the world Al? I wouldn't blame you if you had. )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, you make me smile. Well done! Here's to a fine plane having a new and happy home in WV! Thanks for the pics, great stuff!


----------



## ShaneA

Andy, I hear a deal is already in the works! I noticed the subtle bertha in the vice. Nice looking plane Al. What is the difference in that record 77, and the stanley offerings. For that matter, what is the difference in the stanley 90 or 92, is it only blade width? Man, I ask a lot of questions!


----------



## Bertha

Ha! You guys have eagle eyes. You should probably become surgical pathologists. This is my first Record plane, so I'm new to the English stuff. I'm planning on obtaining a 73 and a plough, as well. It's a sturdy little guy but he's a tad rough, which is fine by me. Compared to my Clifton, the castings are a bit irregular and the parts aren't totally symmetrical. However, it's all cosmetic and the iron beds solidly and the mouth is tight tight tight. I'm really excited about this little guy.


----------



## Brit

I can show you what the Stanley No. 90 looks like because I received one this weekend. I got it based on the recommendation of Garrett Hack. I haven't sharpened it or tried it out yet, so no money shot I'm afraid.




























Sorry about the photo quality.


----------



## ShaneA

Andy, I have the 92. Way different shape. Longer than the 90 from appearences. The 92 is 3/4" wide with a 5 1/2" body. Cool little plane that should help me with tight fitting tenons. Sorry I dont know the metric measurements, I am a typical Yank : )


----------



## Bertha

The Stanley 90 is very desirable to me but they're pretty pricey when they come up on Ebay.


----------



## mochoa

has anyone used that to trim a tenon? I'm curious to know how it feels. It would seem like it would be awkward since there is not a lot of toe forward of the blade to help place the plane and get started.


----------



## ShaneA

Mauricio, I have only used the 92. It has a longer toe, I still need practice with it. My issue was maintaining a 90 degree face to the shoulder, if that makes any sense? But I have only tinkered with it once. I think I can make it perfectly square with more practice.


----------



## thedude50

I got a couple of new tools a vintage mallet and a sorby chisel the chisel came from england and the mallet came from pa i believe now the pick wont upload


----------



## jusfine

I have a few bullnose and shoulder planes, one of my first (Stanley 90) was a gift from a finishing carpenter , but for trimming tenons or just to put a bevel on a piece of trim, I prefer the shoulder planes to the bullnose planes. I like the ability to use the 90 as a chisel plane, have done that alot.

I use the bullnose planes in tighter areas, and haven't used them nearly as much since I found a few smaller shoulder planes (Clifton 410 is one of my favorites) and a small Spiers is used quite often.


----------



## mochoa

I use this little guy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I use these, and have also wondered if anyone out there finds a bullnose version of these shoulder plane tools a must have (be it a Stanley 75 or 90, or the Record 77. Looking forward to Al's experience. Here's what i use, and it's true for me: bigger is better when it comes to shoulders.










Stupid photobucket, cant resize via iphone… Okay, new resize app. Here's the 92 as a chisel plane:


----------



## mochoa

I like how tight the mouth is on those smitty. Mine is not as tight as I would like.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Adjustable with a large set screw on the top, make them as tight as you'd like. It's one of the nices 'features' on these vintage stanley shoulders. Dont all varieties do the closed mouth adjust thing? (I dont know)


----------



## Brit

The Stanley 90 and Record 77 are bullnose planes and they come into their own when adjusting a stopped rebate (rabbet to you guys). You might use a shoulder plane with its longer sole to do the majority of the cut, but of course it won't do the last few inches which is equal to the distance in front of the mouth on whatever shoulder plane you're using. That's where you would use a bullnose plane. Initially with the adjustable mouth on it and for the last 1/4", you remove the mouth and it becomes a small chisel plane allowing you to finish right up into the corner.

Some shoulder planes, such as the Clifton 3110, have this facility as well.


----------



## Brit

I meant to add that you wouldn't choose this plane for tenon shoulders. Personally though, I wouldn't use a shoulder plane on tenon shoulders either. I prefer a sharp 1 1/2" chsiel because I like to undercut the shoulders slightly, leaving the outer edge intact all the way around. This ensures a perfectly tight fit.


----------



## Bertha

It will definitely take some getting used to with the tiny toe. It definitely couldn't be your only shoulder, but it sure is a fun plane to have. It's a lot heavier than the 90 for what that's worth.


----------



## BrandonW

I found one of those rare Bailey-Bedrock planes. See here.


----------



## racerglen

Cute !
I've got a 604 bedrock lever cap ..came on a #4 as well..

Hmmm..maybe it's true..

;-}


----------



## Dcase

Ever wonder what a brand new trans plane would have looked like?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bailey-Stanley-No-35-Transitional-plane-new-box-/380385645478?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5890c053a6#ht_2697wt_1344

I have never seen one even close to this nice before…


----------



## racerglen

That is unbelievable !
Wowsers..
You after it Dan ?


----------



## saddletramp

Good Grief Dan. If you are going after that one then you are truly a collector. ;^))
It is way too damned pretty to ever be a user.


----------



## Bertha

^I'm with Saddle. I'd have a hard time using that thing, and I'm a die-hard user.


----------



## BrandonW

That is unbelievable. If I were a collector and had the money, I'd be all over that.


----------



## Bertha

Hey fellas, a fellow LJ needs a little help. What do you think this plane was used for? Any ideas of the origin or maker?



















I told him I guessed at an overgrown concave spokeshave for spindle work or for barrel staves. Any ideas?


----------



## racerglen

Ah..Her..
I was guessing a cooper or wheelwright's device..


----------



## Dcase

Heavens no, way to much money for me… If I was spending that kind of money on a single plane it would be a new LN…

It is far to nice to ever use..I have seen a number of metal vintage metal Stanley planes that were still new in the box but never a trans plane… I would assume thats why the price is so high considering that plane usually sells for 20-30.


----------



## Dcase

If I got an old Stanley metal plane that was never used and in the box I don't think I would have a problem tuning it up and using it. With the trans plane though once you get a few dings in the wood its all over.. You can sand, buff and polish dings out of steel and its new again but once you start sanding the wood on the trans plane body it will never be the same again. It would be extremely hard to restore a trans plane to the condition of that new one.. Only way I can think of is making a whole new wood body which may not sound hard but then you gotta engrave the Stanley logo and stuff on the front… I can see Don pulling this off! lol


----------



## Dcase

I was just looking at the NIB 35 and decided to check out the other items that seller has for sale. I know this is not the saw forum but take a look at this saw… Amazing!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Simonds-No-372-hand-saw-blue-etched-blade-spectacular-24-/380385645488?_trksid=p4340.m444&_trkparms=algo%3DPI.WATCH%252BCRX%26its%3DC%252BS%26itu%3DUCC%252BSI%252BUA%252BLM%252BLA%26otn%3D15%26po%3D%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4354109224325740595#ht_1610wt_1344


----------



## patron

here is the link to that lady's post

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/32022

about the concave plane

thanks guys

carry on !


----------



## ShaneA

Brandon, I have seen a few of those bailey/bedrock planes on ebay. You dont hear about them in the type studies, but they are out there…: ) just got to look in the right place.

I finally got an email back from the seller who sold me the 608c round and sent me a 606c flat. Apologized in the email, kind of indicated he sent the wrong one. Gave me his # and told me to call him…Of course the number was wrong, and the number given in his ebay profile has changed. His email was a little confusing, I think he meant to say that he sent my 608 to the 606 buyer, but looking at his listings, the 606 went thru and ended yesterday, with no bids. He had it listed as a stanley 606c. So who knows what the heck is going on. I will try to stay on top of it, I would like to wrangle that 608c to a new home (my home), and may consider adopting the 606c as well. Because I am a loving type of guy.


----------



## Bertha

^yeah, you're going to want an 8 and that guy kind of owes you one.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, that sucks you have that problem… I have been buying/selling on ebay for over 10 years and I have never had a big issue with a seller. Hopefully he makes it right for you. If he tries to offer you the 606 rather then the 608 I would not take the deal.. If he lost the 608 then he better be out looking for another one for you! haha


----------



## donwilwol

I need some opinions. When I got the #78 I bought off ebay, the fence has the tip broke off. I don't think it will really affect the performance much and the #78 fences are fairly easy to come by, but I don't know if I should be upset or not. I contacted the seller and they offered to take it back, but that's $10 to ship a $14 plane back. What would you do? Forget it and move on, or push for some kind of reasonable refund? Their excuse was "There are times when we don't have the expertise to determine if an item is in good working order." Althought the description said THIS PLANE IS IN USED , GOOD WORKING CONDITION.

The break was obvious, and a simple picture would have called it out. Thoughts?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don - that stinks, bottom line.

For me, it's an either/or situation. Either they refund the purchase price and the cost of shipping both ways (so you're out nothing at all), or you accept it as a $14 user. You're right, smooth over the break with a few file strokes and the plane will work without issue.

You'll always feel bad about it being a 'broken' tool, but maybe you'll find a fence in the wild someday and all will be well. Things like that have a way of happening…


----------



## Bertha

Don, I can't tell you what to do but that could very well be a genuine oversight on the part of the seller. It shouldn't affect the plane one bit. If it were me, I wouldn't fool with it. Good luck either way.


----------



## Bertha

And Smit, I've got your plane sitting on a piece of pine at work right now. Everyone's got a plane story once they see one. "My grandfather used to…", etc.


----------



## ShaneA

Can they refund a portion that would cover a new fence? It seems like the shipping cost is always a problem when situations like this come up. It stinks to buy a low cost item for like $5 and then spend $12 to ship.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I purchased a #6 for pretty cheap. Problem was, the adjustment lever was broken and the photos didn't portray that clearly. However, I didn't want to pay the shipping back to the seller to get a few dollars back, but the seller did offer to refund me $5. I think we were both happy because he got his excellent feedback and I got a #6 for about $20 shipped. The plane works fine without the lever, but I'm still on the look out for a frog with an adjustment lever.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al - Funny! "My grandfather, etc. etc." Being a present-day user of these tools is so much of an anomoly. It's like we really have bridged the generations. A quick story:

My wife was meeting with friend for lunch, and the friend's husband was carrying something from his truck to the house. Must have caught her looking, because he help up the object and asked, "Do you know what this is?" Yes, she said, it's a handplane. "Do you know what it does?" Yes, she answered, it's for working the faces and edges of boards. He was floored…

It's easy with forums like LJs to think handtools are everywhere, but they're really not in use out there at all… And I kind of like being part of the group that continues to rediscover the nearly-lost capabilities of these fine tools.


----------



## Bertha

^Smitty, I'll have to find the book I was flipping through last night. My fiance asked if I wanted a book from the library. "Something about planes" is my standard reply. She brought back a few I'd already read but I was reading the forward in on that really touched me. I think the sentiment was expertly put. I'll have to find it tonight. I think the book was "selecting and using handplanes" or something similar.


----------



## ShaneA

I think I am sliding down the slippery slope on this 608c deal fellas. I am starting to smell a bad smell. As mentioned he gave me a bad tel# and when I emailed back asking for correct #, the next communication did not include a #. Just a message stating that he had gone back thru the 606c sales and saw them for $75 to $175. So, if I would send him $125 he would send me the plane, and take care of shipping? WTF, I am not sure if the seller's first language is english or not, so I am cutting some slack there. However, his communication is usually cryptic at best, and has misplaced/misworded phrases. For example, I assume he meant to say that the 608 c sales avg price was 75-150. I did some research yesterday, and noticed that he did not sell the 606c to another buyer, so there was no accidental switcheroo on the shipping. He had the 606c go thru auction yesterday, and rec'd no bids at $60. Again, this plane was not really labeled properly, so he shot himself in the foot. Like he did on the 608c listing. My gut feeling is that he is disappointed in the 608c selling price and is fishing for more. Probably an honest mistake sending the 606c, but now he is looking to make lemonade, so to speak. Now, I may have been born at night, but it was not last night. I dont mean to kick the guy around, but I think he is either not too smart, or english is not his first language. Either way, he is giving me a headache.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I agree with Al on the 78. Most of those tools that are listed on ebay are being listed by people who don't really know what they are.. so when they said in good working order I am sure it was probably not meant to mislead anyone. Even with a piece broke off the fence it still sounds like a good deal for the plane as long as the rest of it is decent. A complete 78 with fence is usually a bit more then 14 dollars so I would just keep it and move forward..

Smitty, I couldn't agree more with that last paragraph you posted. I have had a lot of friends and family ask me whats up with me and the hand planes. Even my dad who has done woodworking for 30+ years and taught me the ropes doesn't understand why I like hand planes. He never used hand tools. I have also met some guys in person who do woodworking for a hobby and none of them use planes. I then try and explain how a well tuned and sharp plane can be such a great tool and its like they don't believe me.

Another thing that seems to catch people off guard is the fact that I am a younger guy and I am using the hand tools. I guess a lot of people see old tools and they figure only old guys use them? Its like they would expect to see an old time woodworker using hand tools but when they see a 26 year old guy using them they think its weird. I am glad I gave the hand tools a chance, planes especially. I cant see myself doing woodworking without them.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, at this point I wouldn't even offer to buy the 606. That may just be making this worse… I would just tell him that you won the auction for the 608 and he needs to send that item to you. Tell him to send the correct plane with a shipping label for you to send the 606 back to him. That way once you get the right plane you can send the other one back.

Chances are this was just a mistake on the sellers part and now hes not sure quite how to fix it. Thats why I think the best way is for him to send the correct item with a pre made return label for the 606.


----------



## ShaneA

Probably a good suggestion Dan. I will be paying no additional money at this point for anything. I am going to pursue the 608. I am not looking to send back the 606 until I have some answer/resolution/608 in my hand. At that point if he wants to sell the 606, we can negotiate. I feel that I am now the owner of the 606 however. We will see.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, I don't remember if it was in this thread or not but I've said before that my dad (he's 77 years young) thinks I'm crazy for working this way. He's a member of what I refer to as the Craftman generation: the group of non-vet, post-war woodworkers that bought 'electric everything' tools that made work easier than ever before (or so they were told). So to me, hand tools effectively skipped over at least one generation of US woodworkers, maybe two, before today's rennaissance. Even my grandfather was apparently more than happy to move on to powered hand and stationary tools based on the tools he had when he passed away fifteen years ago. The only hand planes he had, and he was a bonafide union carpenter in the 30s and 40s, were those of his dad. Only wish I would have known then what I know now, and he could have educated me first hand on the ways he used these tools in his youth…


----------



## Bertha

Smit, imagine the guy with a shelf of old molders watching a shaper for the first time. I'm happy that we have the LUXURY of using hand tools. I love all the motorized stuff, but I would have quit this hobby a long time ago if it weren't for hand tools.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Excellent choice of words, Al. Well said.


----------



## Brit

Shane - Dan's advice is good and you'd do well to follow it. If his reply is not to your liking, contact eBay Buyer Protection and let them resolve it for you. They do it every day and you certainly have a case. Let them sort it out.


----------



## donwilwol

today in the shop: Since I have the #45, just got the cutters and have the second set of longer rods on the way, time for a proper home:



















Dan, I just might build that dovetail jig. It looks pretty cool.

Question, with the Leigh jig, do you use a different bit for the tails and pins?


----------



## RGtools

Good grief. i walk away for a day and there are 50 some odd posts.

Dan I hear you about the young guy thing. The other thing I get is "You'll like those hand tools now but you will want a power tool with you get old and can't do it anymore". I realize that I have no control over it but I plan to age well. The day I can't work the way I find a new hobby.


----------



## drfunk

Rule of thumb: A Bedrock cap does not necessarily a Bedrock make. For instance, the plane above is a standard Bailey with a cap off a Bedrock. How do I know this? The patent dates are all wrong.

I've had a couple shady dealers try to pull some scams on me lately. For instance one guy said there was a small crack on the front of the plane and showed a picture of the toe that kinda maybe looked like a crack, but he had a buy it now price that I couldn't pass up. Turns out every picture obscured a major crack along the left side of the mouth - I mean, there was no way it could NOT be intentional. He said he'd make an exception and take it back - and said it is "hard to describe an item that is 100 years old" Gimme a break… I'm still mad about it, but I don't want to spend 12 bucks and take a half hour or more out of my day to send it back.

Rant off - ShaneA this guy is starting to sound like a scammer. At this point I would hang on to what I got and count my blessings or send it back on his dime and demand a refund. Either way I'd never deal with him again. Remember, at ebay the buyer is in control.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, Dr! Welcome to the Eternal Forum. Good points for certain.

Here's a pickup from this weekend not from eBay but rather from a fleabay, er, fleamarket. $10, a #102 with SW blade:










No buyers or sellers were injured in the filming of this little plane, BTW…


----------



## ShaneA

Welcome Drfunk, surprised you had not stopped in sooner.

Smitty, always glad to see no one was hurt. These are rough and tumble times.


----------



## thedude50

just for the record there is no bailey bedrock planes someone puts a bedrock cap iron on a bailey and walla it is still a bailey with lipstick


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, usually when I log in for the 1st time in the morning, you guys are off and running. I guess turkey day looms, and I know there is lots of prep work to get done at my house. Gotta clean, and get all the supplies. I think we are looking at about 11 or 12 people, so a strong turnout. Luckily I like to cook. Hopefully everyone else has some nice plans for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Bertha

I've got a long drive tomorrow. Wishing everyone a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm in charge of the Family Dressing prep again this year, and that will get into full swing tomorrow night. No big travel plans, lots of family though, all local. We've all got something (likely, many things) to be thankful for, I hope. Happy Turkey Day, everyone!


----------



## RGtools

Happy Thanksgiving back at you and all.


----------



## dbray45

Happy Thanksgiving to all - even if there is not a national holiday where you may be, giving thanks for what we have is always a good thing. Things could always be worse, regardless of our situation at the moment.


----------



## SamuelP

Smitty- What kind of dressing are you making? I need to make dressing along with the bird and mashed taters.


----------



## Dcase

Don, with the Leigh jig you do need two bits. A dovetail bit cuts the tails and a straight bit cuts the pins. However you only use one bit for half blind dovetails. The jig will do both through and have blind dovetails. 









Smitty, I think your right about the hand tools skipping a generation or two. It makes sense if you think about it. Power tools were once a new technology and people are always going to turn to the new current technology. Just like my generation with computers, cell phones, ext ext… I grew up watching my dad do woodworking and he always had the best new technology tools. That leigh dovetail jig for example was my dads. That Leigh jig was brand new technology that had never been seen like that before. Now there are tons of fancy dovetail jigs on the market so its not as new to me as it was to him. So growing up I pretty much saw all there was to see when it came to power tools. When I got into woodworking myself I guess I started taking an interest in the hand tools because it was such a new concept to me… I had seen the Leigh jigs but who knew there was something called a Stanley Dovetail plane? It was a completely new concept.

Also, that 102 looks nice… I have a 102 but I don't use as much as my 103.. I think I have said this before but out of all of my planes I think my pocket plane gets used the most… I believe that size plane is one of the most useful sized planes one could have…

Here is mine pimped out with a pinnacle iron..


----------



## dbray45

You know, I just bought a #4 off fleabay. The tote is broken so I will be making a new one, someone dropped it and it landed on the adjustment lever and tote, bending one and breaking the other.

I was looking at this thing really closely and compared it the other planes I have, including a Stanley Handyman plane. This truly is a very nice tool.


----------



## Dcase

Old planes are so very common and easy to find. Whats rare is finding ones with totes that have not been broken. Its almost like the tote was the biggest flaw.. They all break in the same spots.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

David- even with the warts you've described, an old Stanley plane is simply an amazing tool. Post pics when you can!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan- nice 103!

And, I think I'd like to try one of those dovetail planes. Anybody on here actually used one?


----------



## ShaneA

Dan, that pinnacle iron looks a lot beefier than the OEM offering. I would assume it yields better results? Did the iron cost more than the plane? I could see that could be the case on some of the planes I have bought. But I will be interested on some aftermarket irons for a plane or two at somepoint. One difference I have noticed in the WR #5 plane I have and the bailey plane, is the WR is significantly heavier, and the blade is way thicker on the WR.


----------



## Dcase

The plane with the new iron is a Sargent plane same size as 103. I like that one more as a user because of the wheel depth adjustment on the back. The picture with the 3 planes shows my Stanley 102, 103 and the Sargent. I use them all. When one gets dull I find myself just grabbing the next one.

I have not used the Stanley Dovetail plane but there is a group of antique tool collectors that get together every once in a while over here. I was invited to the last one they had and someone brought the dovetail plane to show. I was asking about it and if it worked well or not. The guy who had it said he used it to cut some sliding dovetails before but he gave me the impression that it was not all that great of a user… I would love to try one myself though if I were to ever get my hands on one.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, I bought that replacement blade for my Stanley 103 because the old iron that was in the plane was so badly pitted there was no way I was going to be able to sharpen it. So rather then buying another plane I just decided to get a new blade. That iron was about 40 dollars and the plane was only 4 dollars. So ya it was about 10 times as much as the plane.

Does it yield better results? I have three pocket sized planes, two with the old irons and the one with the new iron. They are all tuned and sharp and after using all 3 of them I cant say that the one with the new iron is much if any better. The added weight is nice for the small plane but not sure its worth 40 dollars. Not for that plane. I am happy I have it though and I am sure that iron will last my lifetime.

New replacement irons on a bench plane is another story though. Especially a smoothing plane. I have no doubt that my new irons which are in my smoothing planes give me better performance then my smoothing planes with the old irons, especially on hard and figured wood. If you do get a new iron someday I would get one for your #4/4 1/2.


----------



## donwilwol

I got this 103 with a group of planes off ebay.









I was going through my parts bin about a week ago and I realized the correct cap was in some of the parts I'd acquired at some point. I don't have a new picture, but it looks just like Smiity's picture except I repainted the cap. I used it a little this morning.

Al, have a safe trip.

Dan, I have a reliant dovetail jig I got a long time ago. I've never been able to make it work right, and I think I've figured out way. I've been using the wrong bit. I think if i get a 3/4", it will work better. I'm going to try it. It still only has a 12" capacity though.

Smitty, hope the dressing turns out better than it would if I was in charge. I'm headed to my daughters, just 15 minutes away.

Happy Thanksgiving All….......


----------



## Byron

Stephen Thomas article


----------



## ShaneA

The 608c seller finally provided me a vaild phone number, and I was able to talk with him. He has agreed to send the 608c as soon as possible. If/when it arrives, I will send him an additional $75 for the 606c. Which basically is $60 for the plane and $15 for shipping. I also told him if he wanted to send a prepaid postage I would send back the 606c, if he would prefer that. He was a little apprehensive because the deal is outside of ebay, I assured him I would send the money. Told him he could invoice me thru paypal if it made him feel better. He agreed, he was worried about his ebay feedback being negative. I told him, I understand that mistakes happen, and if he takes the steps to correct them asap, I would leave him postitive feedback, which I will. I am not going to hold my breath, but hopefully the 608 will be on its way soon. I have bought a lot on ebay, before I discovered planes. This is the first time, I have had any issues. Honestly, if the 608c arrives as described, I will be pleased as punch. Took more effort than I would have liked, but even in the retail world, things are not as smooth as we like as often as we would like them to be.


----------



## ShaneA

Holy smokes Byron, that is a fine looking plane Looks pretty spendy.


----------



## Dcase

Byron, amazing looking plane.. wow.. I don't think I have ever seen one the sole jointed to the sides like that.

Don, The lever cap/hold down on my first 103 broke on me probably much like it did on the original owner of the one you got. I must have over tightened it and thats why mine broke. I was using it one day and I hit a knot or something hard and it just snapped the cap in two. I later got another 103 as well as that Sargent 103 size. I have back ups now! So my advice to you guys is just make sure you don't over tighten that cap like I did.


----------



## Dcase

I think I found a new grinder for my shop! This grinder will be up for auction at a local auction place and I think I will try for it… I can just picture it sitting in my shop.. Amazing!

http://www.repocast.com/details.cfm?ID=694932


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Byron - Beautiful stuff! I'd love to be able to drive a plane like that, even only a few minutes…

@Sam - Five pages of notes from my mom, generations before her. All the common ingredients, including bread crumbs as a base, raisins, apples, eggs, celery and onion. Some blending, then baking it all in an old aluminum roasting pan at low heat for 4 hours. It's the stuff I grew up on, and holidays are about tradition too, right? 

@Shane - Sounds like things are breaking towards a good solution! I'll cross fingers for you.

@Don - love that #103 lever cap. Excellent field mod, I say!


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, I hope you get that grinder!


----------



## BrandonW

I finally got my Keen Kutter plane into the shape I want it. It's the first bench plane I owned and cleaned up, but I was never really happy with it. It's a K5 (Bedrock style) with corrugated sole. I recently turned a new knob and carved a tote out of Cebil (Patagonian Rosewood). The knob isn't the exact shape I was going for, but it's based on the older Stanley low knobs (this plane originally came with a low knob). I'm pretty happy with this choice of wood for the plane-I think it's not too light nor too dark and have some beautiful grain and colors.

I also put a new iron and chipbreaker, both Lie Nielson and it performs wonderfully. As some of you may remember, the previous owner (wife's grandfather) had filed out the mouth a little too much. The extra thick LN iron and chipbreaker really close up this mouth. Now this is definitely the nicest plane in my collection. I left much of the original patina on the plane, but flattened the sole and repainted the japanning. Here are a few pics. Let me know what you think.


----------



## ShaneA

Brandon, I think that one looks pretty sharp. The wood for it is a nice tone and grain is cool, the shapes look good. Very nice looking plane, congrats.


----------



## Dcase

Yes, very nice wood choice for the knob and tote… A very nice Keen Kutter Plane… I approve.


----------



## Bertha

Really nice plane. Sharp totes!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon, that is one fine looking plane! Well done! I love the choice of wood for the knob and tote, and the shape of each is spot-on. Excellent all around!


----------



## DaddyZ

Happy Thanksgiving to All !!!!

How about a Turkey Plane? or a Plane Turkey?


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I love that grain, Where did you get the Cebil. I've been thinking of ordering some rosewood to have on hand.

Nice job on the KK. I've had a few in my hands at some shops but never bought one. Yours is by far the best looking one.

Dan, those peddle grinders are all over the place around here. There is an antique shop with a really nice one for about $125. My wife tries to get me to buy it every time we are there.

I've got this one:


----------



## Bertha

I gave up on my treadle and I'm strapping a 1hp Delta to it, lol


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for the comments, guys. I love the plane, but now I just have to find more time to put it to use.

Don, I'm pretty sure the Cebil was a bowl blank purchased from Woodcraft. I didn't buy it, however, it was given to me. I looked on Woodcraft's website and they only stock a 2" x 6" x 6" piece, which is fine for the knobs, but wouldn't fit a tote well. If you can find some, I highly recommend it-it's beautiful and it turned very nicely.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy Cow, that's nice wheel Don! I have a large stone like that one, but it needs to be reshaped if it's ever to be used again. How best to do that, if I ever decided to bring it out of exile?


----------



## thedude50

any of you guys intrested in a jet jssg10 fully loaded but no jigs it has the swiven base extra honing wheel and the cover


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, I bought a diamond dresser. I bought the T shaped one, but I've read the pointed ones work better. They are only about $15 or so.

I am not thrilled with the wheel. Its probably ok for axes and mower blades, but not a whole lot useful for hand tools.

Dude, whats the asking price?


----------



## thedude50

200 and it has the extra 2 drawer base this was purchased as a test peice and was tested for a few days it retails for 349 without the swivel base cover or the two drawer cabinet


----------



## lysdexic

Dude, I am interested. What's the shipping.?


----------



## thedude50

i think it is like 40 dollars or some ungodlwy number like that i dont have the original box for this one but i will carge actual freight only no markup


----------



## Bertha

Scott, I really like my JET wet wheel. If you end up doing some turning, I'd skip the Tormek/JET jigs and make the Wolverine jig fit it. I'm not happy with the lathe tool jigs on either machine. I would, however, buy the Tormek diamond dressing jig right away. Also, the bolt that holds the JET stone on is NOT stainless steel, meaning it'll turn into a glob of rust pretty quickly. I'd swap that sucker for a stainless.


----------



## dbray45

Not to change the subject but I got to.

I have been doing a lot of hand planing of late and I really get annoyed that right when you get to the right thickness, the plane chatters away and you are not done.

Well, one of the planes that I haven't used in a while was changing color a little and since I really don't want these to rust, I broke out the carnuba car wax and did the soles and sides. Well, when I tried pushing the plane down the wood, it almost left my hands and took off a nice shaving to boot.

Even the blade got a little wax.

All of my planes are now waxed and moving a lot easier - just sayin.


----------



## RGtools

Oh yes. Wax is your best friend. I keep a stick of paraffin next to my bench at all times.

Next time you do a long rip cut wax the saw plate you will love the difference.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

David - I keep a chunk of paraffin wax in the top drawer of the bench cabinet for the soles of my planes during work outs. It's the first thing I reach for when going gets tricky, and if that doesn't get me through the task at hand, it's time to re-hone.

Slick is a wonderful thing!

EDIT: I need to remember it for the saw, too. Thanks, RG.


----------



## Dcase

I use beeswax on everything. Makes a world of difference.

Here is my newest "old?" plane…. Its a Wards Master #4 and it was pretty much untouched and still in the original box. The Wards Master planes were made by Stanley and share a lot of the same parts. I got this one off ebay for 20 dollars… 


















I got the plane a couple days ago and was excited to open it up… Its an old plane but its also new since it was pretty much kept in the box.. I opened it up and took the plane apart to tune. There a few very small wood shavings in the plane and the iron looked like it still had the original factory bevel but did have a few nicks.

Tuning this old plane was very different from the other old planes I tuned because rather then lapping off patina and rust I was lapping off the original machine marks. I got the plane all tuned and the iron sharp and then tested it out… Plane produced nice see though shavings and worked every bit as well as my Stanley Bailey's.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, Nice Score! I *love* the Wards No. 84-3515.

(man, that numbering system is HOSED)

I have a Wards Master with bake-o-lite-type knob and tote. Otherwise seems to be a very nice piece of iron. Haven't tuned it or messed with it yet. If I'd send it to you, you'd be the Wards Master, I'm thinking…


----------



## Dcase

This is my 3rd Wards Master plane so I all ready have more Wards then the avg guy… The first two I got both had rosewood knob/tote and the same brass hardware as the Stanley planes… I took the rosewood knob and totes off my other Wards planes and put them on the Stanley's that I had that were in need of them. So this is really the only complete Wards that I have… Its a fine working plane and I am going to keep it as a user.

I do agree that their number system is a bit hard to figure. lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You ARE the Wards Master! Congratulations!!


----------



## RGtools

That is one shiny plane you snagged. Obviously working well.

Update on the reclaimed walnut from heaven/hell, I ditched it. Not because of the figure being difficult to plane(Mauricio look for an upcoming blog on back bevels, I came up with an awesome trick). But because when I opened up the two large slabs I saw the most GORGEOUS wavy figure. As I intended this to be used for the legs, the figure was compromising the integrity of the piece. No matter how many times I tried I could not get 4 legs with straight grain from end to end (or even close). Kept as larger pieces the walnut will be great for a trestle style base for my wife but the smaller legs were not happening. Fortunately I have a beautiful piece of beech and a piece of brown oak the likes of which you will not believe. I have laid out the cuts on these to slabs and wondering why in the heck I did not choose this wood in the first place.

Such is life.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, that's a nice Wards plane. (I never thought I'd be saying those words.) When were those produced?

You are our resident experimenter. You buy planes because you like to see what they can do-somewhere in between a collector and a user, which I think you outlined here in a post somewhere in the 3000s.


----------



## Dcase

I don't know the year span that the Wards planes were produced. Most of the Wards planes I have seen are a lot like the Bailey planes and have the brass hardware… I have also seen what I assume are later model Wards planes that look a lot cheaper made. If I was to guess the Wards plane I got that I just posted was probably made in the 50's. Thats just a guess though..

I like to think of myself as both a user and collector. I do like to experiment with the different makes of planes. I have Sargent, Dunlap, Fulton, Lakeside, Wards, Craftsman, Shelton, Keen Kutter, Trustworthy, Millers Falls and several other non Stanley planes and of the ones I listed they can all be turned into very usable planes.

One thing that separates me from a lot of the collectors is the fact that I tune and sharpen every plane that I get. I cant ever see myself buying a plane just to stick it on a shelf for show. I do have most of my planes on display in my shop but they are all tuned, sharp and ready to go. A lot of the fun in collecting them is getting them all tuned and then testing them out.

I collect, I don't Neglect, I use and I never abuse!


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I had a Wards Master.









I sold this plane, but from a metal standpoint it was an exact duplicate of a Stanley. The wood was painted so I repainted it, it was a cheaper hardwood, but it looked pretty good painted.










Had I not had way to many #5s and needed a user, the Wards Masters are a nice tools.


----------



## ShaneA

Dan, the last line could become the signature line in your LJ profile. Or the first line of your manifesto. One of the wonders or questions I have yet to understand is how to balance the time of tuning, buying, and restoring planes with actual sawdust making. My production is way down since I stumbled onto planes. I am not complaining per se, however I think one of the best things about ww is makings gifts and sharing one's work. Its not like I can bust out a recently restored plane, and expect others (present company excluded) to enjoy or appreciate it. With christmas coming I nerd to be in full saw dust mode, but I find myself scanning ebay and planing restorations. Looks like the family may be getting baileys for christmas! : )


----------



## Brit

Shane - I like a drop of Baileys in my coffee.


----------



## Dcase

Whats wrong with getting a Bailey for xmas? Its a great gift if you ask me.. 

As for managing the time it can be hard at first but you will find once you have tuned and sharpened enough planes you will start to get quicker and quicker. Look at Don for example, he was not always that quick in restoring and tuning a plane but once you get the hang of it you will be able to work faster at it..

What I do is I try and do my tuning and restoring of my old tools in between projects or on days when I have limited shop time. For example I work 9-5 on weekdays so I don't have a ton of time to work in my shop on weeknights. Often I will just do some sharpening/tuning/restoring on the weeknights and save my wood projects for the weekend when I have much more time I can spend in the shop.

Another thing that helps speed the process of tuning and restoring up is having a dedicated spot in your shop to do the work. You don't need a ton of space, just a small table/bench and place for your supplies. Having dedicated space to do the restoring work means you can always walk away from it and come back to it without having to clean all stuff off your bench. I have a lot of tools and cleaning supplies that I use for restoring tools and if I had to get them all out and put them away every time I restored a tool it would really slow down my turn over time. My old workbench now acts as my restoration area. I keep all my cleaning supplies and tools right there and none of it gets in the way with my woodworking work.

Here is my restoration bench..










You can see I have a decent sized area to work, I have my smaller detail cleaning tools in that plastic drawer, towards the back of the bench you will see a couple little boxes which have my small pieces of sandpaper of all different grits for sanding polishing the metal. Above the bench I have a tool tray with screwdrivers, pliers, wire brushes, and a bunch of abrasive pads. Just makes it easier and quicker when everything is right there


----------



## dbray45

Andy - more of a spot, a drop just doesn't cut it - oh hell, leave out the coffee


----------



## Brit

Yeah I can live with that David.


----------



## Brit

Take a look at this post. I'm sure Don or Dan or someone else can help this guy out with his plane tune up.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/32088


----------



## RR43

I have never used any of the infill planes. I only can afford the bedrock style bench planes. I really like my Millers Falls #10 (a Stanley 4 1/2 equivalent). However, (and OK, you are going to all think I'm off my rocker), but my favorite plane is the Stanley #1. I know, its controversial, but I have found no other plane that can square up the edge of a board like this one. It takes a whisper shaving and is easy to hold square to the board face. I also like it for small parts, such as dividers for jewelry and keepsake boxes. I can also soften the edge of boards with it like no other plane, including my block planes. I've even made half round dowels for applying as moldings with this plane that almost look like they came off a router or a lathe. Plus, it's cute : )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ron - I don't think that's off-rocker material at all. It's great that yours is getting use, because I doubt many do anymore. And, welcome to the Mother Of All Threads! (MOAT for short…)


----------



## Dcase

Ron, I don't have a #1 but I will agree its a very cute plane. Till I get one I will have to settle on my #2 being the cute one of the group.


----------



## RR43

Thanks Smitty. If you didn't think I was nuts before, this will really put you over the edge. Years ago I found a Stanley #1 at a flea market and picked it up for $25. I didn't know much about planes at that time, but I did my best to sharpen it and get it working and used if for probably 20 years. Then, I realized how much it was worth. I sold it on eBay for a nice sum and used part of the money to order the Lie Nielsen #1. I haven't received it yet, but I'm sure it will be just as good . . . . and I made a few bucks and made some collector happy.


----------



## donwilwol

A Stanley #1. The stock of my dreams. I almost bought one a couple weeks ago, bit it was cracked just enough…....

I use my number 3 a lot. I've got a Stanley 4 1/2 and a MF #10. I love them both.

You'll need to do something more insane than "use one of your plane" to be call "off your rocker" in this crowd. Read back just a few post and see where Dan took a vintage plane out of the original box and tuned it for use. I'd call him off his rocker, but he knows he's got some falling to do to catch up to me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, how I love those stories! Makes me think, 'why not me?', but at least it's happening that cool tools are finding their way back into the hands of folks who appreciate them. Let us know how you rate the LN vs. the Original #1!


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I'm with the Oh, how I love those stories! Makes me think, 'why not me?'.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, a dream would be spotting a #1 at a garage sale and haggling the price down from $20 to $5…. "It's too small to fit my fingers into, so what makes it worth $20? Think I'll just put it on the shelf, anyway…"

My luck, just before we seal the deal a 'collector' shows up and there's an immediate bidding war that goes four figures in a hurry.


----------



## donwilwol

I figure 2 days after I finally find one, somebody's going to find a huge warehouse full of the things and in a month they will be worth what my no name #4 IS WORTH.


----------



## thedude50

well after weeks of phone calls to new york i have secured my self a quart of high quality japan finish and instructions on baking the finish I have decided to give this a go and if i hate it i will be powder coating all my restorations.

I am still trying to sell that jet jssg10 only one nibble and i will list it tonight in the want ads section if i don't hear from the member of this thread that said he was interested.

We worked on the shed a great deal today I made 6 of the seven trusses that will make the roof it is looking pretty big with the first truss up and in place i am very pleased and will try to get the rest up tomorrow i am having a couple of issues with a pasload nail gun and i have a call into them i cant wait till they call me back and i get her working i love that nailer it is fast and no noisy compressor i will take a few photos of the shed as soonn as the framing and the trusses are finished.

I have a real nice 605 1/2 bedrock late model plane coming in the mail cant wait and i got a nice restored plane from don or dan i get you guys mixed up it will be nice to see other restorers work i will likely change out the pitted iron and chip breaker and put a new tote on it and sell it but it will be nice to see your work i want to see if your irons are sharper than mine


----------



## racerglen

Speaking of restoration tools Dan, here's a fave of mine.
I just discovered where to get them again..










It's actualy an auto detailers fiberglas pen. The 'glas fibers in the pen work wonders in getting into small places, like blade adjustment wheels, in and around lateral adjustments etc. 
This one, including three refills set me back just over 15 dollars.
(Made in U.S.A.)


----------



## BrandonW

Glen, what exactly do the glass fibers do?

Happy Thanksgiving to all who are celebrating it.


----------



## racerglen

The fibers are the white at the right side of the picture, at that end of the pen.
They work like an ultra fine wire brush, cleaning out weee bits of rust, tarnish and CRUD !
I couldn't get the camera to pick up all the print on the spec sheet, but detailers use them for all that as well as preping for pin striping etc.

And Happy Bird day to all and to all a great day !

;-)


----------



## BigTiny

When I was a kid (and Ike was still a general, not yet president), a friend's dad was a master cabinet maker. He had a set of wood bodied planes that numbered over 200. Included were everything from lutier planes that you could put in a small change purse to a jointer over 2 feet long with a 3 inch wide iron. He had rounds, coves and molders galore. Some of them I have no idea what they were for, but every one of them was a work of art. Many he had made himself, even making his own irons from scrapped car leaf springs. Others were antiques over a century and a half old that he inherited from his master when he passed away.

I'm sure he's gone on to the big shop in the sky by now, and I wonder who got his collection. His son, my friend, had no interest in wood working. I just pray the collection remains intact.


----------



## racerglen

With you on that Big Tiny, hope it's together too !
And I'd think plane irons from leaf springs would ensure no chatter ..that's some heavy stuff !

;-)


----------



## donwilwol

I'd love to just see a set like that, so nothing about own it. I can't even image what that would be worth. I think I'd pay just to see it. (I'd have too, I could afford to buy it)


----------



## RR43

I don't think I've seen anything about any of the Lie Nielsen or Bridge City planes on here. Anyone have an opinion on those?


----------



## thedude50

i just got my first LN and i do like it alot but it is basically a hundred year old design in modern materials and high standards with tight specs mine is a 1995 no4 that was new in the box had never seen wood it had a factory grind on it i took it out and planed some pine boards with it as that was all the lumber i had on hand it left a glass finish right out of the box. I am pleased but i am looking for a better blade to put into it as this one is just like a stanley except the material is better but it is thin and not to impressive no wear near the quality of the IBC Cosman Blades and Chip Breakers I have to be a little harsh and say i dont see a huge advantage in this era of LN Plane over a Bedrock that is 100 years old

The Bridge city Planes are very unique the cut really well and they are hard to come by very pricy I am working on getting my first and will be doing a story on the factory in the near future .

Happy Thanksgiving to you all in this thread .


----------



## SamuelP

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Magnum

A friend of mine in Britain sent me a Photo of theses plane. He's BIG on collecting "Coachmakers" Planes as that was his Great and Grandfathers Trade.

I'n NOT a plane Expert or even a Novice as far as that goes but that's what he says these are.

Would these "Light Somebodies Fire", over here? He also said he picked up a few more "Hollows And Rounds"??? bringing his total of those to 38.

Picture is from the "Estate Sale Catalogue" I scanned into my Computer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rick - For me, hollows and rounds (H&R) are cerebral stuff… With even a half set, it's possible to make short runs of any kind of simple and complex moulding profiles. New sets are incredibly expensive, vintage (matched) sets are rare. The pic shows a number of H&R sizes, very cool. I'd love to get to the point of learning those tools and even getting a simple working set of them. Thanks for posting, those are beautiful!


----------



## donwilwol

It sounds like I got luckier than I originally thought. I was at a flea market and a girl had a bunch of molders on the table. The story she gave was she threw her low-life boyfriend out and was selling his stuff. Long story short I bought the whole lot for $150. They are the bottom 2 shelves of the cabinet. It turned out to be 49 complete planes and several bodies and misc parts. My plan was to try to sharpen them as I went, but as I've been grabbing them, they are all sharp so far. As for the hollows and rounds, I think its a complete set from 1/4"to probably 1 1/4"of so.










I have to be honest, I bought them more for the "cool" factor. I knew I'd use them but I find myself grabbing for one all the time, a LOT more than I anticipated.


----------



## Brit

Don - When you do need to sharpen them, how will you do it? Would you use slip stones or, would it be a good idea while they are sharp to use them to plane their respective profiles onto pieces of wood and then stick some wet & dry on the profiles so that you can use them to sharpen the blades when needed?

Actually, if you did that, you would be actually be decreasing the radius of the hollows and increasing the radius of the rounds by the thickness of the sandpaper wouldn't you? Just curious as to how you sharpen them.


----------



## RGtools

I use a wooden block shaped like a slip that I apply sandpaper to. (this is until I have another order from tools for working wood that justifies the shipping on a slip stone)


----------



## RGtools

Day before yesterday I had to make a quick run into town with my wife and I finally decided this had to come home with me. This tool was loved. All I did before shooting this was set the wedge. Sharpening an old tool before sale is unheard of in this neck of the woods…but such a treat to come across. I made a point to write a note to the seller and let him know it's going to a home where it's going to get used.

http://www.facebook.com/v/10150486265475229

Not quite used to the hammer adjust for this plane…there is a courting period so to speak where you and the tool learn each others story. Looking forward to getting to know this one.


----------



## donwilwol

Ryan, that might be a keeper. The horned plane look comfortable but I think they are uglier than sin.

Andy. I actually did make a few profiles for when that day comes. I need to get more vigilant at it, but that was/is the plan. My plan was to make the profile smaller enough (smaller enough?) so with the paper the profile would be the right size.


----------



## Brit

Thanks Don. A few weeks ago one Saturday morning, I was at the sorting office picking up my ebay parcels that they couldn't deliver during the week. The old guy behind the counter asked me what was in the parcel so that he could idenfy it more easily on the shelf. I told him it was a hand plane. "Oh" he said, "I've got a load of old molding planes in my garage that belonged to my father in law. He was a patternmaker."

So far I've resisted asking him if he wants to sell them, but I'm weakening. Next time I see him, I think I'll have to ask, if only to satisfy my curiousity.


----------



## RR43

I saw dons photo of his plane cabinet and like the layout. My "dream" plane(s) are the profile planes dado/rabbit cutters. This may belong in a different forum so if anyone can suggest a betterplatform post for me I would appreciate your guidance. I would like to minimize (or eliminate) my router table and stack dado set. Its a hassle to set things up for one or two quick cuts. So, I want to learn to use those wooden profile planes. I have one that is ideal for cutting a dado for drawer bottoms but Im having a dickens of a time figuring out how to work it. Initially, the iron is too deep to start the cut. Do you have to back it off at first and advance it as you get closer to the final depth?


----------



## donwilwol

Ron, the short answer is "yes". Take shallow cuts each pass. I just set my shaper up this morning with an almost new 3 hp motor. Even with that you want to take several passes. You'll get better cuts, less tearout and smoother operations.


----------



## Brit

To add to Don's advice, it is often better to start at the far end of your dado and as you plane, you get nearer and nearer to the beginning of the dado with each pass. Once the dado is established along the entire length, you can take full length passes. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There is a video on Roy Underhill's site that showed him using a #45… It was the revalation for. Before seeing that, I reset the blade after a number of passes, and that's wrong. Very lig passes, like a smoother, with a depth adjuster / gauge set. Work it this way, back and forth, until you have hit the depth. Stay with it, and good luck!


----------



## thedude50

what kind of stacked dato blade do you have and are you selling it i am looking for a forrest or a freud

Rick welcome to the thread warning it is addictive

do you have a link to the roy underhil 45 video id like to see it and an internet search was un fruitful.


----------



## thedude50

speaking of 45s i have 5 of them and would like to sell a few off. some are early and some are late the late models have the better fence. they all have some cutters and two of them are full sets of original regular cutters. I am keeping one early and one late I have these cleaned up pretty well and used the trend parts cleaner to clean and de rust them so no pitting from a stronger more corrosive DE ruster. I hope these go to an lj i hate selling on ebay


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He was doing a drawer bottom at the time, I'll try to rediscover it and post a link… Well worth looking.


----------



## thedude50

id love to see it the 45is fun to play with but i will reach for my power routers first I do love my hand tools when i can be as productive as power tools but when i cant i will go all power. My day was filled with the pleasure of planeing a nice walnut crotch wood board i picked the new Stanley Sweetheart no4 to plane the board this was my first difficult plane job on an expensive high end piece of wood with this plane . I honed the blade on the Tormek and it was great. I have to say this design truly is superior to the Bedrocks that i love so much no chatter more room for my big mits and the adjustable mouth is far better than the adjustable frog. the wood was wavy but is short less than 2 feet long i am going to make a box out of it I do love boxes. I worked on this for an hour it was very wavy like it had serrations i was able to get it pretty flat i am considering using a no 606 or 607 on it to flatten it more before i go back to the no 4 the shavings were awesome they looked like chocolate shavings off a giant slab of candy the smell was great this is why i love hand planes i cranked up the tunes and went at it as long as i could till the back pain kicked in and i was useless again All n All I have to give the new Sweetheart a big two thumbs up it was the first time i worked it hard and i loved it Stanley got this one right its a far step better than my best bailey but i haven put the cosman blade in a bailey yet to see if it measures up This could be the best value in a plane for that good of a price I was very impressed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Episode 3004, around the 9:45 mark, roy uses a wooden plough to cut a drawer bottom. Easy-peazey…


----------



## thedude50

is this on the pbs site i am having no luck with this one


----------



## mochoa

Man I'm just catching up. My wife was getting mad at me for looking at my blackberry too much following the conversation.

Ryan, I look forward to the trick on the backbevel, and that is a sweet german plane, great video. I liked the horned planes, I am still waiting for the one I got on ebay.

Don, that is a sweet set, and sharpened, what more can you ask for. That dude must have really piissed off his girlfriend.

Speaking of 45's I will check out Roys video again, i think I saw it. I'm reading the New Traditional woodworker and its making me want to buy a Plow Plane.

Besides the nice wooden Plow posted a while back. Whats a good afordable Plow plane? I am not against wooden ones but they seem to go for crazy money on ebay. I think mostly I would use it for box bottoms and maybe an occasional frame and panel.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yep, pbs site.

Maur- hope you can find the #45 workout Roy did… I only came up with the wooden plow… Also, re: plows, there are simple Record tools out there (not an expert, actual no. Escapes me, that are hoghly regarded for the kind of tasks you mentioned.


----------



## Brit

Regarding Plow (or Plough as we say over here) planes, try the Record 044 or the Record 043. Usually quite reasonable on ebay. Make sure you buy a complete one with all the attachments and cutters.


----------



## Brit

Another option for a plough plane is to make a side escapement plane yourself. Pretty simple to do if you wanted a dedicated plane for performing a particular task e.g. creating a dado for drawer bottoms. Watch Rob Cosman using one that he made in the following videos.











Irons are available from Lie Neilsen.


----------



## Bertha

^I want one, Andy!


----------



## mochoa

Ha, I already made one of those, but I used my quarter inch chisel as the cutter. Super easy to make on the table saw, but I used birch, I might remake it out of hard maple and glue on a side. I'll check out the cutters from LN.

In a way the home made grooving planes should cut better than the plows, since the plows dont realy have a mouth tearout is expected.

Here is mine, with the baby monitor in the background. haha. 









I dont see any record plow or ploghs for sale on ebay right now, at least not on this side of the pond. There is one crazy one for $1,200. I'll keep on the lookout.


----------



## Dcase

I was over at my wifes grandparents house for thanksgiving and her grandpa showed me some old tools that he got from his dad. One of the tools he showed me was a Stanley #4 and to my surprise it had a bright orange frog. I know there was a short period of time in which Stanley painted their frogs a bright orange and I know there is no real answer as to why but do any of you know if those are worth more? I cant recall seeing one for sale before.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I think they painted them orange to compete with Millers Falls when they came out with the painted frogs.

Mauricio, thats a nice looking plane. 'Good idea using the chisel.


----------



## drfunk

Dan - Orange frogs mean one of two things: Made for the Board of Education or last of the type 15's. From my understanding a lot of people don't care for the look - but there are probably a handful of collectors out there (myself included). If the plane is in pristine condition you might get a small premium - but I certainly haven't had to overpay for my modest collection.


----------



## drfunk

Oh and another option for a plow plane is the ubiquitous Stanley 48/49 tongue and groove plane. Set it in groove mode and have at it.


----------



## mochoa

Ubiquitous, I love that word.

I'll check out the 48/49, thanks!


----------



## jusfine

I came to check out how far behind I was in reading on this thread, and see you are now talking plough planes… I recently bought this one from the other side of the ocean.










It is an older Marples. Shavings soon to come.


----------



## Brit

That's a beauty Randy. Congratulations.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Randy- Nice!

There's a Stanley #50 to consider, too. The 48/49 planes are t&g tools, not as versitile for ploughing as a true plough plane, imo.


----------



## drfunk

Agreed, the 48/49 are not as versatile, but they are SOOO easy to set up and always repeatable. I use mine for plowing grooves a lot - no fuss.


----------



## Brit

Take a look at this gorgeous Preston plane. I haven't seen one like this before.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-PRESTON-PATENT-NO-1347F-BULLNOSE-REBATE-AND-L-R-HAND-FILLESTER-PLANE-/130606741946?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item1e68c4b9ba


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is georgeous!


----------



## racerglen

Andy that's a true OMG type !
And world wide shipping..mmy mmy..


----------



## jusfine

Thanks Andy!

I have purchased from honestjohn in the past, very pleased with the plane I bought from him. Looks like he has another nice Preston for sale.


----------



## RGtools

I like My 50 but it is a bit small in the hand. you have to hold it in an unnatural way for it to be comfortable (I know that sounds weird but that is what I meant.).

I found a plow this weekend, but I have to wait till Christmas for pics…my parents were with me, came out to visit for the week, they were like a lucky rabbets foot.


----------



## mafe

Andy you are amazing!
Saddletramp congrat with those wonderful planes and the brace too is a beauty.





Look at this one guys.
I love that guy!

Smiles,
Mads


----------



## jusfine

Great videos Mads! Very interesting…


----------



## ksSlim

Check out his video of making dovetails, all 4 corners of a box in less than 10 minutes.
http://lumberjocks.com/PaulSellers/blog/26691

I don't believe he is a beginner!!


----------



## saddletramp

I have a 'new' old Butcher pigsticker with a *cracked handle* coming in the mail (Yahoo) 8^) Anybody know of a good source for small pieces of boxwood?


----------



## RGtools

Minor gloat to commence now:

The slab of "Brown oak" I got from my friend for $10 turned out not to be any sort of oak at all. My saw sailed through it and my shop smelled like spices from the east indies. I planed an off-cut, intensely rowed figure, but still easy to smooth with the right setup. The base for my table is being made from west African Sapele.

A sweet deal just got sweeter.


----------



## Bertha

Saddle, I've returned old boxwood chisel handles to fit smaller chisels. I never throw away an original handle unless it's really far gone.

RG, nice score! I got a little box of white oak scraps over the Holiday. Got some maple flooring that I can cut up for jigs and such. It's always nice to score wood.


----------



## Dcase

Paul Sellers planing blindfold.. what a show off! haha I really like the Paul Sellers videos, I have learned some good things from them.

Al, a little while back you posted some pics of your coffin smoother all sharp and working and it got me wanting to do the same to mine… So here you go..


----------



## donwilwol

Bob, I bought 6 chisel handles that were said to be boxwood. I've used 5. Your welcome to the last one if you want it. I've searched my computer and can't find a picture, but can supply one later.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, that last picture looks like it should be under a xmas tree. Nice bow!


----------



## Bertha

I recognize that redwood, Dan! Awesome coffin!


----------



## Dcase

Al, did you also notice the wormy chestnut dog in action? That bench dog has all ready been used a ton.


----------



## jusfine

This is *so* tempting… I have never seen one of these in real life with the Norris adjuster…


----------



## Dcase

Thats a bit expensive for me…

Speaking of tempting though… I am very tempted on this one 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/390367215543?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_4499wt_1344


----------



## saddletramp

Randy, that is indeed a beauty but, I wouldn't even spend that much of your money for it let alone mine. ;^)))

Dan, I haven't used/seen a 40 1/2 yet but I recently picked up a 40 and that thing is a beast (in the best possible connotation).


----------



## Bertha

I lost a bunch of auctions on little Starrett things last night.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Saddle, the #40 is indeed a Beast! Nothing quite like it, and that's why I'm thinking a furring plane would be fun to try at least once. But I've never seen one in person. Also in this category (Love to Try) would be the #164, a Norris in-fill, the Stanley dovetail plane, and that inside radius rabbetting plane Stanley made for a very short time.


----------



## Dcase

Al, that is very funny because I also lost a bunch of auctions last night on Starrett stuff… I bid on at least a few different Starrett combo squares and machine squares.. I was hoping to win at least one of them. I checked this morning and I won nothing.

LN's Scrub plane is the 40 1/2 so that tells me it must be a more useful size. If the Stanley gets much higher it might be better to just buy the LN.

I did win an auction for a Stanley 113 this weekend… I had been bidding on 113's for a while and was always outbid.. The one I won looks like it will need a good cleaning, I may even do a complete restore on it.


----------



## ShaneA

I hate losing auctions, so close on some, but yet so far away. Seems like Sundays are auction close day at ebay. The last few weeks, there have been a tremendous amount of auctions ending on Sunday. Maybe it has always been that way? I am such a Johnny Come Lately! : ) But, I like to shop/spend, its part of my sickness.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, thats a good list of planes you would like to try. I would pick those very same planes as ones I would really like to try. The furring plane is a type of scrub plane right? I remember seeing and reading about it on the Blood n Gore site but I have never seen one on ebay before.

Other then the planes you listed here are some planes I would like to try someday.

Stanley #9 Iron Miter plane or LNs #9- I have always wondered how these feel and what they are like to use.

Japanese style wood plane- Would like to use one of these like they do in Japan on the pull stroke.

Stanley #73? Chamfer plane- I made my own wooden chamfer plane and it turned out to be a good user of mine. I use my wood one often but I would love to try the metal stanley.

And last but not least, the number one plane on my list of planes I would love to try…

Stanley or LN #51…


----------



## mochoa

Hey guys, I recently won a Craftsman 78 knock off and I'm rehabbing it now. I'll post pics soon of the finished product.

Question: there is a little brass pin that stops the nicker from rotating. Should I tap that down in order to sand down the sides or am I better off just working around it. I'm afraid it might deform to much if I hammer it down. There is a whole on the other side to tap it back out but I think I will need to pick up a pin punch for that. Thanks!


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, My Stanley 78 does not have a pin like that above the knicker. I think the screw would hold it in place just fine. I would probably just sand it down flush with the side. The knicker is indented into the side isent it? If its indented then the brass pin should still hold it even though its flush with the side of the plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan - yes on the furring plane, it's for *very* rough work. And I'll add the #72, #72 1/2 chamfer to my list, too. Especially the beading side of it (#72 1/2). Japanese-style tools, from chisels to pull saws to planes, have not interested me one bit from the time I entered this hand tool fray… Don't know why, just hasn't.

I'm convinced (without ever having tried one, isn't that sad?!?) the #9 is neither comfortable nor effective as an end grain tool. But I'd still like one. 

And the #51/52… Oh, how I'd love to have that combination. It's the end grain tool to have, I think, but I'd definitely want to try one before buying one.

@Maurico - I wouldn't feel compelled to keep that brass nub 'proud' of the side of that plane, either.


----------



## Dcase

I have been using my shooting board a lot lately to true miters on some boxes that I have been making for Christmas gifts. I have had the plane jump or travel off track a number of times. Its not a huge deal but it would be so nice to have the 51 so I could eliminate that problem. Right now I do most of my shooting with my #6, 5 1/2 or 4 1/2.

I have seen a number of videos on youtube with the Japanese guys using the wood planes by pulling them and it just looks like something I want to try. As for the pull saws, I do have a cheaper double sided pull saw with Rip and Crosscut on it and its been a very handy saw. The pull saw I have I got at Harbor Freight for 10 dollars and its probably the best *cheap* tool I have ever bought. I have had it for more then a year and have used it a lot and its still very sharp… I often wonder how well a premium pull saw would work.


----------



## Bertha

I want the friggin #9.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Then *git it,* Man!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Then you'll want the #10, then #10 1/4, then #10 1/2, then #11 and #11 1/2, etc. etc… I know how this song goes.

(Yeah, I skipped those stupid block plane thingys in the 9s…)


----------



## Dcase

What would you do with a #11? Isn't that the belt makers plane? I would get one but just for collection sake. Can you even use one of them on wood? I guess you could… Darn now I want one just to try it!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Low angle, bevel up. I've considered getting one to try as a serugate for the #164 fettish. No proper nob or tote, though, just that handle across the top.


----------



## Bertha

I'm all over the 10's already.


----------



## superstretch

What in the world is going on here?!


----------



## Bertha

Galootism unbridled, stretch!


----------



## superstretch

Apparently… so this is where all the cool kids hang out (the insane post count keeps the uncool ones away?)

FYI, I cut across your state the other day. It was thrilling. Then the Maryland border (and its associated speed limit) ruined my fun.

EDIT: There's no way I'm reading all the comments, so I'll just ignorantly post a few things then disappear, since I have little to add


----------



## Bertha

Stretch, we might have passed each other. I was going through Maryland to Delaware. Cops everywhere, geez. The weather was nasty going out but was pretty nice on the way back. I was hoping for more autumn colors but it was still a nice drive.


----------



## Brit

Psst! Don't show Al.










10 bidders at the moment, $1,124.00 and the reserve has not yet been met.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-FINE-Stanley-No-9-Cabinet-Makers-Block-Plane-/260901438788?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbef00544


----------



## Brit

I'd put in a bid, but I can't afford the armed guards who would have to deliver it.


----------



## superstretch

Yeah.. My buddy, his wife, my wife, and I drove up from Ft. Lauderdale to Roch NY on Tuesday AM-Wednesday PM.. would have been passing through WV sometime around 4pm wednesday? traffic was intense. 4 lanes of packed traffic at 80mph on Rt 81.


----------



## jusfine

Wow, that Norris went for over $2000.00…

Al, I will be trying out my LN #9 this weekend, will let you know how it works…and if it is comfortable to use…


----------



## TechRedneck

Been lurking for a while, I don't do the ebay thing much however this weekend I was thinking I may like to get a #80 scraper for some larger panels of figured wood.

Anybody have luck with these? I guess I could go on fleabay but don't know the difference between a good one or one made in Mexico or China in the Stanley line. 
Tools for working Wood has the Kuntz but I have never used a Kuntz.

I noticed that WoodRiver has one, but the reviews stated they needed some work.

the #4 smoother works pretty good however no matter how I tune it on figured woods, I still get a little tear out. Could be technique but the hand scraper can get old (and hot) and tire the hands on larger panels. I had to get a project finished this weekend and had to 'drop back and punt" to the sander because of some tear out.

suggestions?


----------



## Bertha

Thanks but no thanks, Andy. I'm going to have to go JusFine's route and buy the LN. I want to get one soon before they raise the prices. Doesn't it seem like the perfect plane to raise prices on? I mean, I don't know of anyone else who's making one for less than a few thousand. If LN raised the price to $500 and you wanted one, what could you do?

Jusfine, I'm anxious to hear what you think. I'm going to try to convince Lysdexic to buy one now that he's got all those fancy shooting boards.


----------



## donwilwol

I almost bought an LN 62 off ebay this weekend. The guy had a buy it now for $225. I made 3 offers and ebay kicked me out. (I didn't know there was a 3 offer limit) I contacted the buyer and offered him $200. He came back with $210. While I was thinking about it somebody else bought it. He still had the box and everything. For $20 (a new one is $245) I'd just buy new, but I'd have gone the $210.


----------



## mochoa

Tech this is what I use, got it for $10 on ebay, works great. But ultimately I put a 10degree back bevel on my smoother with a VERY tight mouth (I know I'm getting repetitive but the backbevel thing is the only thing I've been able to contribute to this thread so I'm milking it).


----------



## Bertha

I've never heard of this 3 offer maximum. Sounds counterintuitive. Thanks for letting me know. I'll have to make my first one count.


----------



## donwilwol

I should have mentioned, the seller had an automatic reject offers under some number, so my offers were immediately rejected, so I just added $5 and tried again. After 3 times it said i was done.

edit, I would suggest after 2 contact the seller, then if you can agree on a price, you have the option to m ake the last one count.


----------



## Bertha

Seems like in fairness, they should say somewhere that there's a reserve. If a seller had a secret reserve and was filtering out bids, I'd just go somewhere else. I have a general policy of not fussing with reserved auctions. One of many strange policies I have like never going to Atlanta, Georgia under any circumstances.


----------



## Brit

I never knew about that either Don. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## donwilwol

It almost pissed me off enough that I just ordered a new one. I still might, but that's still a chunk of change for me for a toy. I may wait for a $150 stanley. So many options, so little money!


----------



## mochoa

Al, whats wrong with Atlanta GA?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No Pepsi, maybe…


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Al, what gives with the ATL?


----------



## lysdexic

Pepsi….yuck


----------



## lysdexic

Sorry I never posted a report from the estate sale but with work, call, leaves, chores, kids, thanksgiving etc…...

Well, as expected I was overwhelmed with the amount of tools. The antique booth resellers were out in force. As previously posted I discovered the real STRUGGLE. The struggle between paying a few extra bucks for something that you DO want versus paying a few bucks for stuff that you DONT need. I erred in both directions. Most of the bidding was for first choice for an item or box at a table. This process was completely foreign to me. I am sure that there were many, many items that you guys would have jumped on but I am not a reseller and I am just trying to acquire tools that I will use. Plus, I barely have room for the stuff that I have.

Regardless, here are some pics from the auction.

There was much, much more then these few pics.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, I'd have been in line for that Stanley toolchest… All kinds of eye candy, I can see how the whole thing would have been overwhelming!


----------



## ShaneA

Scott, where are the pics of your haul? Dont hold out on us…


----------



## thedude50

that stanley box is worth bank what was the guy asking id have been all over that one It is the real deal if you ever see one and you can get it for 200 or less ill by it I dont see that kind of stuff here unless it is in a locker and the guy dies and their stuff is auctioned off remember fresno burned down in the 1909 era right arround the time san francisco burned and tons of old tools went up in the fire so must stuff here in town is newer than 1909 in bedrocks that is fine but in other tools not so much


----------



## lysdexic

This is what I walked away with. In the end, I only spent $194.

A #78



























I cleaned it up a bit.









A 2101 North Bros Yankee Drill. In a couple more rounds someone bought the whole table worth while I was setting my brace in my pile. Gone.



















An E C Atkins 4 1/2 PPI rip saw




























A Stanley #100 Picture Frame Miter saw









Few North Bros egg beater drills










A box of stuff









Another box










Some Stanley hammers and a Blue Grass hammer.









A box of files









An old grinder that dims the lights


















A bluegrass axe


















An shop made anvil made from railroad rail









So that's it. I almost feel guilty that I may have missed so many opportunities. The biggest thing is that I bought only one hand plane. It surprises me.


----------



## lysdexic

I bid on the Stanley tool box up to $195 and then stopped. The guy who bought it, and alot of stuff, owns a antique store in Mt. Airy.


----------



## lysdexic

Double post.


----------



## lysdexic

Shameless tool gloat. My birthday present from July finally arrived!


















I haven't had the time to even test them. But I will say that I am very pleased with the Hornbeam handles. The pics on their website show the handles as very light but in reality they are darker with a lot more brown in them.


----------



## lysdexic

Well while I am at it. These are the things that I picked up at the Woodwrights School.

A Lignum Vitae carvers mallet. I do not have a lathe.


















A Gilpin 3/8" mortise chisel that a just stuck straight into a bottle of evaporust.


















A Peter Ross, who is a blacksmith in Williamsburg, hold fast


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's great stuff, Scott! Congrats, I'm jealous!


----------



## lysdexic

Oh, for Pete's sake, here is another. I picked an old Disston #8 early in the summer then refurbished it as per the instructions here on Lumberjock's. Thank you all. It started out black and crusty. Sorry, I don't have before pics. I sent it to Matt Cianci of the Saw Blog to set, file, sharpen and flatten the plate. He did a great job as I used it this weekend and it preformed beautifully. Oddly, I used it to finish a slanted cut on a 6×6 post that was too akward and dangerous to use a circ saw.

Well, I had to wait almost 3 months to get it back. It came home last week.





































Its has been incredibly busy this past few weeks as far as tool acquisition but I am still waiting for a tenon saw that has been ordered for 5 months. Plus, a won a #110 Fray brace and a box set of Irwin auger bits on fleabay this weekend. Needless to say, the pressure is on. I better produce some nice projects or else my wife is going to kick my a$$.

Scott


----------



## thedude50

did you saw have bends in it and he flattened it ?? who did the work i have a saw with a couple of waves in it id like fixed and dont have time to learn how to mess it up myself maybe after i see rob cosman teach how to set your own saw ill get that down but to flatten the blade takes an expert IMHO


----------



## lysdexic

Dude, Matt called it a kink. I called it a bend. It was slight but definitely there. He smithed it out and now it is straight as an arrow.


----------



## ShaneA

Scott, the looT chest has grown, very nice. I swear that is going to be one heavy chest!


----------



## thedude50

I dont know him can you send me a link to his page ill have him fix mine what did it cost to fix yours


----------



## lysdexic

Here is the link to his website. His fee schedule is listed under the "sharpening services" tab. I found him based on Mark Harrell of Bad Axe Tools. Mark posted that he could not keep up with the demand and was referring his sharpening business to Matt.

http://thesawblog.com/


----------



## dbray45

You know, its a funny thing about hand saws - my old dovetail saw had so many bends in it, if it were the ocean, you would have been sea sick. After 3 runs of jointing and sharpening, all of the waviness was gone.


----------



## Bertha

Man, there's so much to comment on here that I don't know where to start. Out of all Scott's haul, my favorite is the holdfast followed by the Bluegrass axe and hammer. I have a few Bluegrass chisels (and a hammer!) that I love. I want everything at the BadAxe site. Regarding Atlanta, I got stuck there several times with canceled flights. One time, my car was stolen from my hotel. Then, I got stuck in Thanksgiving traffic due to bad time calculations on my part. Then, my friend's car got broken into while we were visiting his family. Then, they canceled an important flight and were nasty to me. I haven't stepped foot there, even the airport, in 10 years. I've paid big bucks before to avoid that hub. Nothing against the town; I just have bad luck there.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

AND, there's no Pepsi…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bluegreass, Belknap, Witte each hardware stores/brands like KK and DE years ago…


----------



## lysdexic

Today I have re-read through my posts and do not want them to come across as a " hey - look at me." I am fortunate to have grabbed a lot a nice hand tools in the past couple weeks. No one that I know, no friends, family, nor colleagues get it. It is nice to share with those who appreciate the value. Those who treat addiction would lable you enablers.


----------



## RGtools

Mark and Matt both know what they are doing. Scott that is a heck of a haul…so much eye candy.

Old retooled Disstons are beautiful tools to work with. I wish I had auctions like it here.


----------



## Bertha

I bid on my first KK over the holidays. Lost. It's the thought that counts, though.


----------



## lysdexic

Al - did you not say that you needed an axe?


----------



## BrandonW

Sorry to hear about such bad experiences in ATL, Bertha. I'm sure if you find yourself here again, Mauricio and I will treat you hospitably.

Scott, great posts on your tools and thanks for that saw sharpening reference. But now you have to wait at least 30 days before your next tool gloat because you've hit your month's worth already. 

Smitty-we got Pepsi here. You just have to pay extra for it.


----------



## Bertha

Coke Zero, for the record. I got switched to BigK by the house manager (fiance'). Scotty, I've been looking for an axe for a while. Living in WV, I figure I can treat myself to a really nice one once I do the research. If I can get away from work, I'm going to try to make it to the post office today. For those of you expecting packages, I'm trying!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ski or Pepsi here, in that order. But I figure there's no where to buy Ski in Atlanta…










Scott - I've been called worse. I think your purchases are terrific, no 'look at me' perspective at all. And you're right about few 'immediate' others caring. My Charming and Beautiful Wife gets a glimpse every once in awhile at the things I dream of within this forum, but only to the point it's clear she's not understanding or not caring. And it doesn't take long. But she tries.

Now go and find those new toys a home in your shop space and get busy, man!


----------



## Dcase

Coke or Cherry Coke… Nothing beats it.

Scott- I don't think anyone here thinks anything negative of you posting the tools you got. When we get our hands on some nice old tools we usually post to show… I understand and I like to see what everyone is finding, using ,restoring.

Al- Sucks you didn't win the KK plane. I am sure you would have loved it.

On another note-

Anyone here interested/looking for a Stanley #3? I have a super nice, restored Stanley #3 type 12? SW that I would like to sell or possibly trade. Its a really fine user and looker but I have a few 3's so I am going to let this one go. Shoot me a PM if your interested and I can get you some pics.


----------



## ShaneA

Al, there is no doubt you have to be the forum leader in stolen/broken into cars. That has got to suck.

Smitty, what the heck is Ski? I live in KC, and I dont think I have ever seen or heard of that?

Scott, I like to see pics as well. One of my favorite things about this site are gloats, of any kind!


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, I'm with the others. I love to see the finds. Post away!

I never heard of ski either.

I'm a Diet coke guy myself. With the occasional shot of JD of course.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ski: A delightfully refreshing citrus soda. We have a local mom-and-pop bottling plant that's been around since the 30s that picked up Ski from it's Double Cola parent firm in the 50s. It's everywhere in our county, with folklore claiming over 50% of the local softdrink market. Even the local McDonalds and Hardees franchises have it on tap. Think Mellow Yellow and Squirt mixed… Great stuff, made local with cane sugar and packed with caffiene on par w/ Mt Dew Red.


----------



## lysdexic

Al- sorry about the KK. I bid quite generously on a pristine North Bros 2100 brace this past weekend and lost.


----------



## lysdexic

Technique question: during restoration how do you treat the japanning? As I was cleaning my #78 I tried some Trend tool cleaner and the japanning became very soft and started coming off. I finally just scrubbed it water and put a coat wax on it. It doesn't need a full blown re- paint. Any cleaning, polishing or coating tricks?


----------



## mochoa

lysdexic whoever that estate belonged to, they had it bad, really bad, worse than anyone on this thread.

It nice to see there are so many fans of my employer here. 

Al, traffic and busy airports are an issue here no doubt. At least for me since I live here I pretty much never have to take a connecting flight to anywhere. All direct…. Sorry to hear about the car issues, it seems you like to frequent urban areas with luxury cars, that might be part of you problem. lol…


----------



## lysdexic

That estate was kind of eerie. His son in law was there bidding. He had picked some things prior but he stated that a lot of the stuff he'd never seen before. The green barn was cramped with low ceilings and big shop made tools. Still all the stuff in the yard came out of the barn. His family had no idea what was in there. There multiple lean tos packed with all kinds of crap. One lean to with a 6 foot ceiling had about a dozen carburetors tangling on wires like carcasses waiting to be dressed.


----------



## Dcase

Scott- the japanning shouldn't come off unless its all ready flaky and or rusty… If you want to clean the rust off then EvapoRust will do a great job without hurting the japanning. I use Mineral Spirits and Simple Green a lot when cleaning the tools and they work great. I also use the scotch abrasive pads to clean and they work really well.


----------



## saddletramp

Scott, great score--no "look at me" value there at all.

Al, every time we go to Florida we have to take the Atlanta by pass (unless we can time it just right and hit the area at suppertime [7 to 8 pm], then you can sail right down through the middle of it) and it is a PITA!

When I have a soda it is a diet coke (regular sodas taste like drinking syrup) but I mostly drink coffee, dark, rich, thick, bold, blacker than midnight coffee.


----------



## Bertha

When I get a tool, any tool, the first step is to unpack it; the second step is to take a picture of it for LJs. Them are the rules.


----------



## donwilwol

Actually Al usually takes a picuture of the package, post it, then unpacks it, then takes another picture.


----------



## Bertha

^that's true. It's only when I'm in a rush that I skip the package part, lol.


----------



## BrandonW

haha, take a picture of the package. then a picture of the package with Steak. Then the contents.


----------



## SamuelP

Anyone know a good source for the two frog screws on a KK5C?, or just one. They are they short type. None of my spare planes have this shorter type.


----------



## donwilwol

Sam, so they are the same size and thread as a stanley, but shorter? First question is can't you just shorten one, and second, how long are they, I have a bunch of spare screws from all different type planes, I may have some.


----------



## SamuelP

I will measure.

The only spares I have are from complete planes and they are all too long. I did not want to shorten one from a good complete plane.


----------



## donwilwol

I know I have extras, I just don't recall if any are shorter. I don't remember having short frog screws, but its possible. Worst case I can just send you an extra to be shortened


----------



## Dcase

I have a KK 5C and I don't remember the size of the frog screws in mine but I want to say they had washers attached to the top of the screws rather then separate washers.


----------



## donwilwol

That's similar to a newer Millers falls like the 900 Dan. If they are the same, I know I have extras. I had 2 or 3 in the pile that were just bases and frogs and trashed at that.


----------



## SamuelP

I will take pics tonight sometime, whenever I get home. they do not have the attached washers, but if I use three washers they just take hold.


----------



## RGtools

I have about 2 Cokes a year. Sweet bliss.

The rest of the year. Coffee and tea.

I need to be better about the shop pics when I get a new tool .


----------



## ShaneA

Ok guys, after reviewing the tips given here, I finally have one plane that I can actually work! Yeah! Allow me one moment to take it in…

The 5c is cutting nicely, I was able to flatten (per my metal ruler) a 13" piece of poplar. Feels good, but I see if I am going to use these a lot, the bg boy better get in a little better shape : ) good news is, it will help me stay warm in a cold shop.

However, it is not all success. I am having problems with other planes leaving tracks or cutting deeper on one side or the other. No tearout though. I checked my square against the iron of my #2, it is not square, is/could that be a problem? I usually just tinker here and there after I do a glue up. But I am pleased to take a successful galoot step, no matter how small…hopefully I can get them all up and running someday


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RE: One side or the other taking a deeper cut. Squar e of the balde, all by itself, isn't a stopper if not so bad that the lateral adjuster can't fix.

To get it right, here's one approach. Wiith the iron retracted, sight down the bed of plane (while it's sole up) and extend the iron w/ the depth adjuster wheel until you can just only barely see it. Using an edge corner of small scrapwood, go back and forth over the blade and see how much is engaged, and use the lateral until material is pulled from the scrapwood primarily at the center of the mouth (assuming some camber; otherwise consistentl material). And then is should be taking (for a smoother) only a whisper of material. If you take that setting and apply it to your work, it should be fine.


----------



## thedude50

*scott Technique question: during restoration how do you treat the japanning? As I was cleaning my #78 I tried some Trend tool cleaner and the japanning became very soft and started coming off. I finally just scrubbed it water and put a coat wax on it. It doesn't need a full blown re- paint. Any cleaning, polishing or coating tricks?*

hey bro if trend made it soft it had to be repainted because i have cleaned hundreds of planes with trend and it has only made one finish soft and the guy had told me that i got the plane from that he had repainted it with some cheep paint i know it was not duplicolor engine paint i think he said it was krylon but it was a while back any way i am sure this was a fluke and don't be afraid of trend parts cleaner in any way it is a great product it removes rust and I am very confident in it i just cleaned my new LN 62 with it an hour ago Damn I forgot to take your pics ill be back in a bit to finish catching up i saw your post and posted this right away.


----------



## donwilwol

Even evapo-rust will lift paint if there is rust under it. I agree with thedude, sounds like it needed to go.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, Smitty gave really good advice. I just hit the corners of smoothers on the stone to round them off as well. Just a few strokes takes care of it.

Isn't it a great feeling and great sound.


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks guys, I am excited to get one worked out. I will mess with them more when time permits. I am in the christmas production phase now. I will state the obvious, when it works right, it a great thing in many ways. But when it aint working right, boat anchors and projectiles come to mind.


----------



## SamuelP

Here are the screws. I realistically need just one screw and I cannot find a substitute at my local hardware store. Just wondering if anyone had a short or a longer one laying around.

Thanks for letting me hi-jack this thread for a few posts.


----------



## thedude50

scott here are the photos of the jssg10 as you can see she is as good as new maybe even better with the bases i added i also have and extra small honing wheel i will let you have for 35 dollars as i won 3 on ebay and that was the price i paid



























and lastly my tool gloat of the day a sparkling now that i scrubbed it LN 62 any one who can tell me why i needed this please do so i forgot why i wanted it so much it does a nice job on the crotch walnut


----------



## RGtools

Dude. That is a sweet new toy.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice, does it work as well as you hoped/expect?


----------



## thedude50

it works really well and i am using a not to sharp iron and it still worked well I know there is a reason I wanted it it is supposed to do something really well and then it for here and I cant remember what i got it for


----------



## lysdexic

I've been lovin' on my # 78 tonight. This is the second time that she's been cleaned and I still find more crud. I couldn't figure out what the larger ~3/8" hole was on the face. The fence post wouldn't thread so I thought it was part of the manufacturing. Ha! well once you clean and dig with a tooth pick there are actually threads. Finally the fence post does indeed go there. Also, I couldn't figure out what the pin hole at the top of the handle was. Once I scraped away the crud it is actually 1/4" wide. This plane is dirty! But I am sure you guys have seen worse.

Could swear I heard her purr.

Concerning the Trend tool cleaner. I really doubt this plane has been repainted. I am beginning to believe the Trend was just lifting the dirt. I was just concerned the cleaning rag was turning jet black.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Enjoy the #78, it's alot more flexible than most people think!


----------



## drfunk

Dude, I use my 62 for shooting mostly. Sometimes I use it for jointing edges of plywood (no joke). I also use it when I have absolutely no choice and have to go against the grain.

With a toothed blade you can use it for scrubbing, with a 90 degree blade you can use it for scraping and with a 38 degree blade you can use it for "york pitch" smoothing.

Basically, there is nothing that the 62 doesn't do well.


----------



## BrandonW

Dude, that 62 looks sweet. I hope you enjoy it.

I don't have a #78 yet, but it's on my short list. Wasn't someone going to put an iron in both spots and try it out? Dan, I'm looking at you.  When I do get a #78 I think I'll make a knob and put it in the front spot like on this Woden/Record plane:


----------



## donwilwol

dude nice 62. I've lost a few on ebay recently.

From a user perspective, what the difference between the 62 and the 64? Does the 64 work as well?


----------



## racerglen

I have a Canadian 78, factory finish is almost that Record blue ..
My frustration is the one rod for the fence, I guess it may be wear over the years but it's a bear to keep the fence alined while working. It tends to droop at the end farthest from the rod.
The Record with the dual rods looks more stable.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh I like that knob accessory alot on that Record! But the front hand needs to keep the tool pressing sideways, into the work. Thinking the knob should be off-set, like that of a #45 maybe. Thoughts?


----------



## racerglen

Some Sausage to go with Al's Steak..










My son's Dax, he house sits for us 5 days a week..

;-)


----------



## Bertha

Ha! I grew up with Dachshunds. I love them. My mom has a PugShund, Ruby:


----------



## mochoa

The knob on that record 78 is sweet.

I'm restoring my Craftsman 78 now and I'm having a couple of frustrations with it. 
-First the nicker is not flush with the side, its going to take a lot of grinding to get it down.
-The nicker also protrudes too much in almost any position. And it obstructs the little alignment channel of the depth stop unless is turned out for cutting









-The blade doesnt bed flat. The front portion of the bed is higher than the rest of it so you can see a lot of vibration marks in the cut. I'm going to have to just shim the whole rest of the blade.


----------



## racerglen

Ruby has very nice eyes..
Dax is too comfy, normaly he has a full forehead of wrinkles !

Mauricio,
That Craftsman is certainly giving you fits !
Maybe give it up for parts..and look for another ?
(I know, I've battered my head on stuff like that as well, hard to stop isn't it ?)


----------



## Bertha

I had an interesting injury yesterday making a handle for a carving knife. I had just put a gigantic 1 inch blade on my bandsaw and was centering it on the tires. The back of the blade must have had some irregularity and when it rubbed against the guide bearing, a tiny wispy thread of metal peeled off and bunched up above the guard. I thought it was a string and brushed it away. It wasn't. It was a tiny hot little razor and it got my index finger pretty good. Stupid bandsaw.


----------



## ShaneA

Mauricio, ironically I have that craftsman as well as the sargent 79, they are virtually identical. However, when I saw your post I went to look at them both to see if they too were like that. The craftsman nicker sticks out quite a bit more. The sargent is basically flush. The two planes are dead ringers for each other.

These planes come with agony. The craftsman and mf 85 came in a lot of planes. Both w/o rod/fence. The sargent I got a week ago, in original box. Sweet shape, the parts were all pictured. Except the rod, that I did not notice. Pretty sure the rod threads are unusual like the stanley. It is 1/4, but not sure on thread count. What a pita.


----------



## racerglen

Good thing there was a doctor in the house.. ;-)
So what does a pro do in this case, stitch himself ? bandaids, crazzy glue ?


----------



## mochoa

Glen, It is hard to stop, I'm not going to give up yet. Makeing a shim wont be too bad. I'm not looking forward to the finger workout from grinding that knicker flush.

Shane, its helpfull to know yours is the same. Lets me know I'm not missing something obvious. Does your blade bed the same way?


----------



## Dcase

Brandon if I ever get my hands on a 2nd iron for the 78 I will def try it with both..


----------



## mochoa

The other option is to file the front of the bed even with the rest but I think making a hard maple shim will be a lot easier. Maye be I will just make it thicker than needed and just carve out a spot for the little front haunch, that willl close up the mouth some.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Mauricio - think I'd file the front of the bed even with the rest. That's a fix it once, it's done thing… I'll look at my Craftsman #78 tonight re: nicker flushness and iron bedding.


----------



## Bertha

Glen, bandaids. I've pulled a RoadHouse many times and stitched myself up. This one really didn't demand it, lol. It's in a bad spot, though.


----------



## Dcase

I used gorilla glue once to close a nasty cut I got. I was sharpening my planer blades via scary sharp and I went to wipe the blade off after I was done honing it and ya the rest is history…









The blade sliced into the tips of two of my fingers. Very deep cuts, by far the deepest I have had so far in woodworking. I needed to close the cuts and gorilla glue was all I had so I dumped that stuff all over my fingers and taped them up… Not your ideal way to go about it but my fingers healed.


----------



## Bertha

Nice save, Dan!


----------



## ShaneA

Dan, I think you have a pic of everything! Awesome selection of photos. Glad to know the glue worked.

Mauricio, the iron seems pretty tight/flat against the bed of the craftsman plane.


----------



## Dcase

I have said this before but I usually keep my camera in my shop for when special things like thin shavings or sliced fingers happen. The photos all get sorted in a series of folders on my computer so that I can quickly find them.

Whats funny is I have all my woodworking photos nicely organized in titled folders/sub folders but the photos I have of my kids/family are all piled together in different folders on different computers. It takes me forever to track down a particular photo of my kids but if its a woodworking photo I need I know right where to look.


----------



## mochoa

Nice pic Dan, your bleading all over the place trying to stop the bleading and you think. "Hey let me get a picture of this" LOL.

ShaneA, do you mean the Craftsman 78 you have has the blade sitting flat?


----------



## ShaneA

Yes, it looks tight or snug and flat against the sole. No space, gaps, or unevenness. Keep in mind I am no expert, but it looks machined well and in its correct position.


----------



## Dcase

Changing topic here but something has bothered me for a while and I want to hear your guys thoughts.

Whats the deal with people painting beautiful pictures on old tools? I know this has been done on old hand saws for a long time but recently I have been seeing them on old wood body hand planes. A lot of the paintings on these saws/planes are really amazing but I don't get why it has to be painted on a tool. Why not use some paper or canvas?

I just saw this on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-G-H-Bishop-Co-Hand-Painted-Saw-/270860074339?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1084bd63#ht_500wt_1127

GH Bishop saws are very nice saws and are really nice looking without the painting. If your going to paint an old saw why not paint a cheap saw thats worthless… Why ruin this nice bishop saw with a pretty painting? Now granted you can probably easily remove the painting but then your destroying a fine painting…

I just don't understand it…


----------



## donwilwol

like these Dan?


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio- I did get one finger tip glued and taped before I took the photo. The cut on my middle finger was deeper and bleeding more so I was not thinking photo opportunity until I got that one under control. And the photo was taken to show the dangers of Scary Sharp!


----------



## dbray45

You know - its a good question, a little heat and a putty knife will fix that saw right up. Its another way of keepin the rust off.


----------



## BrandonW

I don't get it either, Dan. Your post was a little kinder toward the subject than my response usually is. Mostly the paintings I've seen are hideous, the one you linked wasn't that bad, but why not paint a Warranted Superior saw instead? Or a table saw blade. 

I have yet to see a hand plane that was painted (except spray paint of course). What I do love is those nice etchings that have been linked here before. Those are sweet and possibly something that I'd consider doing if I had some extra cash.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, its only taking the "buy the plane and put it on my mantel" one step further. Some of the people who buy these, especially the old wooden planes, don't even know what they are used for, they just look cool on the mantel.

One of the points I got when I was negotiating with the owner of the antiques store when I bought that whole pile of planes was she could sell them to the art students at the local college. Really?


----------



## Bertha

There are plenty of Stanley saws that could stand a nice painting. I'm with Dan; it hurts me a bit to see a fine saw painted; and I'm a painter!


----------



## dbray45

Paint plywood not fine antique saws and planes!!


----------



## Dcase

YES! Just like that Don.

Don't get me wrong, thats a very nice painting but I don't get why it has to be on a plane or saw. I just think it takes a lot away from the tool..

There was a guy on here a while back who did nice engravings on the metal planes and I didn't mind that but the colorful landscapes on planes and saws is something I don't really understand or care for.


----------



## ShaneA

I didnt know anyone did it on anything other than saws or circular blades. Purely for decor, no doubt. I personally really like the way planes look. Maybe the reason why my sickness has taken hold. I dont consider myself a galoot or even an aspiring galoot yet. So I dont see it as personal that someone painted on them. I see it as painting on an item they find visually attractive, sort of a type of americana if you will. I can see using planes or retro handtool advertising as decor. I will put some in my next man room. But that is my take, it may change in the future : )


----------



## donwilwol

I wouldn't mind if it was done in a way to embellish the tool while it was still usable, which is what the engraving is meant to do. An item on my "to-do" list is to checker a plane similar to a rifle stock and see how it comes out. Something to make a usable plane extraordinary.


----------



## Bertha

I'm OK with rifles loaded with engraving and carving. I've got a Belgian Browning light 12 that'll blow you away. I inherited the gun and I don't know who did the engraving but wow.

I might entertain a painted well-past-its-prime two-man saw to hang on my shop wall. If it's got a chance of being restored to use, keep the paint away from it.


----------



## Bertha

^lol, I guess it could literally blow you away too. I made a funny


----------



## Dcase

checkering a plane similar to rifle stock sounds cool… A colorful painting of barns, water and ducks just takes the cool out of the tool..

I also hate when someone will list a saw or lot of saws on ebay and the description will say "Lot of old vintage saws..Good for painting"... How about "Good for sawing wood" rather then "Good for painting"


----------



## Bertha

We should start posting canvases and say "good for driving nails", lol.

Dan, you should market a saw-shaped canvas. You'd be rich!


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I feel the same way when nice wood furniture get painted, or nice hardwood floors get carpeted. Or I hear, oh, you can't put wood on that wall, it will be to much wood. To much wood? Thats like to much money. To much good health, or to many tools!!


----------



## Bertha

Hey, I've got a question for you guys. I'm wanting to make a carving knife handle for a friend of mine. I bought the Hock kit and the brass barstock from McMaster. He's a strapper of a dude, so I want to make it pretty big. I started with a spindle turning to give it a nice palm swell and bead; I'm going to hand shape it; then I need to mount the blade.
.
My thought was to split the whole thing on the bandsaw, mortise out for the blade, drill the pin holes, glue it back together, pin the blade, then hand shape it.
.
How do y'all propose I split this joker perfectly evenly. I'm thinking of building a sled for the bandsaw (which is how I hurt myself). I don't really want to cut just a kerf; I'd prefer the blade to be buried in the wood. Am I missing something obvious here?


----------



## dbray45

Make some hand saws with wooden blades and sell them to college students to paint. could work


----------



## Bertha

^not could work, David. WILL work. We'll be rich AND famous


----------



## donwilwol

Al, what is the bar stock for?


----------



## donwilwol

David, like the ones that used to come in the kids tool boxes?


----------



## dbray45

Make different sizes - who cares $10 - $50 - The expensive parts are the handles and screws.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I don't really understand what you mean by splitting it perfectly even. I take it you have the knife handle blank and you are wanting to resaw that in half, insert the knife then glue it back? How thin is the piece that you are wanting to split?


----------



## Bertha

Don, the bar stock is 4mm round brass bar stock to pin the blade. The Hocks come pre-drilled with 4mm holes. I guess I should say "in theory" because I haven't even checked the bar against the holes, lol.


----------



## ksSlim

>Al you probably could save yourself some time if you grab a thin kerf dovetail saw and just split the handle by hand. 
Clamp in a vise, saw half way, remove from vise, shim kerf with old playing cards, invert, reclamp and finish the cut.
Unless you're going to start a production line to make "custom" carving knives. Many turners have a method of glueing 2 pieces of stock together, make the turning, then split the turning to expose 2 identical half round "turnings".


----------



## RGtools

The painted saws hurt my soul. to think of someone painting a pony on a Brese makes me want to cry.

Dan awesome pics. I think grabbing the camera for that gets you more galoot points.

Mauricio, before you grind the nicker to nothing take a look at the bedding for it. You may be able to use a reaming tool to seat the blade deaper.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, you are correct, sir. I'd estimate the handle to be 1/2 inch at its thinnest; 1 inch at its fattest. I made it a tad fat on the lathe b/c I anticipated splitting and regluing it. I'll shape the palm swell into "facets" if you will, kind of octagonal ultimately. I took pictures but I was bleeding all over the place. And yes, Dan, I took a picture of my bleeding finger. You are not alone, lol


----------



## Bertha

Slim, thanks! I thought about this b/c I have a very thin kerf Japanese pullsaw. I'm thinking you might be right. I don't trust myself to feed it into the bandsaw correctly, I don't have a thin kerf ts blade, and I don't own a scroll saw. Hock recommends a really thin slotcutter on the router table but I'm not big on that idea.

If no one can think of a reason why I shouldn't, I think I'm going with Slim's idea.

I missed the 2nd half of your post, Slim. I considered gluing a piece of paper between the pieces before turning but I need a new chuck (broke mine). I was worried that I'd split it when I cranked the tailstock. Thinking out loud, I could have sandwiched a piece of veneer the same thickness as the blade and really saved myself some headache;0


----------



## Dcase

Ok so the piece you are wanting to split is all ready shaped to some extent then? If thats the case ksSlim's idea of using a hand saw seems like the easiest/safest.

If you use the bandsaw could you just tape the piece down to a scrap and use that as a sled to push the piece through? I would think if its taped down well that should hold it good enough to get you through the cut.


----------



## donwilwol

then looking at the hock blades, it looks like you have the best idea. The other option if its going to be beefy enough is mark center on both ends, grab it with a wooden clamp and cut it with a backsaw using the clamp as a guide (I'd gry this on a scrap to verify my theory works before cutting my good handle).


----------



## RGtools

I have seen Dan's idea in use for kerfing in shaped hammer handles for wedges (Making and mastering wood planes by david Finck)


----------



## Bertha

Thanks guys! Yeah, the blank is already pretty well shaped and sanded to 320. Once it's glued up, I'll tinker around with shaping it to perfection (translated ruining it). I've only invested about 30 minutes into it, so if I ruin it, it's not the end of the World. That redwood that Dan gave me just screams carving handle to me. I think I might make my own out of it. I'll post pics of my efforts tonight.


----------



## donwilwol

you probably don't want to do this, but when I made mine, I ground the blade section in the handle smaller, drilled a hole and epoxied it in.(so I didn't split or pin) It blends with the blade.


----------



## Brit

Right I've just caught up after working late. The client expected me to sit there and finish the job while they all p*ss*d off home. I stayed until 8pm, but they turned the heating off too, so once I couldn't feel my fingers anymore, I figured it was time to leave.

*Al* - you should contact Mads. He is a master at making knives. Infact I think he might have done a blog on it. He's certainly made quite a few.

*Dan* - I hear you about painting on tools. I quite often scan ebay when I'm eating breakfast on a Saturday morning. Whenever I come across a painted plane or hand saw, my keyboard ends up covered in porridge.


----------



## ShaneA

Man, you guys take the painted planes serious! I feel bad for Ryan's hurt sole and Andy's keyboard. I shall never speak of a painted tool ever again : )

On a different note, my mythical 608c arrived today, closing my ebay mini saga. it is a beast, first time I have ever seen/held a #8 plane. Man its long/heavy. It is dirty, but looks to be in great shape based on my first glance. Has the april '95 pat date. Pretty cool, to me at least. The level cap is not the 3 line bedrock, but the nameless kind. An old cap, but I assume not the right cap. Someday I will post pics, and it will NOT have ducks painted on it.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, you know it's time to go home when they turn the heat off on you, lol. That's a great idea about asking Mads. I'll have to scour his blog for some tips.

Don, that's a pretty good strategy. I think since I went to the trouble of buying the brass bar, I'll try it Mr. Hock's way this time. I'm thinking a carving knife has to withstand a decent amount of force, so I'm hoping the two pins will help a brother out. I'm also planning to mortise the blade into the two halves, rather than just kerfing and inserting. I like that, "kerfing and inserting", lol.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, I've been there several times. The you walk out of the building in the dark.

Al, I wouldn't cut down a brand new hock blade either. I want to make one out of an old planer blade so the blade shows all the way around the handle. I like that look best and its by far the strongest.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey Shane, Hurray for the 608C! Can't wait for pics, as soon as you scrape the ducks off. ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty, LOL, you caught me! sandpaper is now in hand! Those darn ducks, must have been my kid, when I wasnt looking. That is my story and I am sticking to it…


----------



## Dcase

Its not like all the painted saws and tools bother me but when I see a really nice, good quality and rare tool like that GH Bishop saw I posted earlier and its covered with a colorful painting of ducks and water it does upset me a little. A tool that could be turned into a great user again is now a shell of its former self covered in colorful paint and hanging on the wall in someones home who probably has no clue what a GH Bishop saw is.


----------



## Brit

*Don* - Absolutely. Still whilst they might save a bit on the heating bill, they'll loose it on the lighting bill, because I couldn't find the light switch. 

One time I was at a client site writing a report for client. It got to about 9pm and there was just the HR manager and me left in the building. He said he had to go and told me to put the report containing confidential information in a brown envelope, then put the envelope in the safe and spin the dial. At about 10.30pm the report was in the safe and I packed my bag and left. To get out I went through a door into the reception area and the door slammed behind me and locked. I walked towards the revolving exit doors only to find they were locked too. So I was stuck in reception on a Friday night eyeing up the sofas for a bed. In desperation, I picked up the phone on reception and pressed 0. Luckily a security guard picked it up somewhere else in the building and came and let me out.


----------



## ShaneA

What type of wood is used on the defiance stanley planes? was/is there a standard one that was used? it looks kind of pink to me, is it cherry? I have a plane that the knob and tote had a red tint to it, I sanded them down thinking it was the finish, but it is pinkish. Anyone know what it could be? Thanks again, I appreciate you guys taking pity on me and letting me ask stupid questions, without openly mocking me: )


----------



## Dcase

Shane, I cant really mock you because I have no clue what wood was used on the defiance planes.. I highly doubt its cherry though. I would assume the pink color is just a stain. The stain on those totes often takes a lot of sanding to get it all out so my guess is you have not sanded enough to get down to the bare wood… I could be wrong though.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, I've never stripped a defiance tote, but my guess would be its the typical Stanley treatment. They used a lot of reddish stain, sometimes even under a paint or darker stain. If its beech, and they stained it with a reddish stain at any point (it might even had been some kind of sealer) it would be hard to get completely out and would give a reddish hue.


----------



## thedude50

wow more posts in 3 houra at the damn lab than the entire thanksgiving weekend ok 
\
On the painted tools it is ok only if the tool is not useable any shmuck that paints on a quality tool deserves to have that painting no mater how good removed. 
\
on planes I in the book i asked you all to get and went ignored there were these etched and engraved bedrock planes i am trying to find the artist to do some work for me i have to have on as a user

Al I would use the dosuki and cut it in half pun a laser on it so the cut is strait its easy to do it and no setup time you cut will be done in 5 minutes and you will be done faster and likely just as well

going back to my ln 62 I would like to use it as a scrub plane cause of the adjustable mouth do you guys know if LN has the irons for all the uses you listed and if they do i will order them

I am going to tackle the rob cosman blade tonight I have several to do and i finally found my mill bastard file i hope it is still good enough to file the iron plane


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The only iron plane engraver I know of is the one Schwarz hired to doll up his T11 jack plane. She did a wonderful job. His blog is searchable; check it at Popular Woodworking Magazine and you'll be able to contact the artist directly, Dude.

LN sells two blade types for the #62; 'regular' and grooved.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mafe

http://www.woodworking.de/cgi-bin/forum/webbbs_config.pl/noframes/read/31550
Give it a look!
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## BrandonW

The two people I'm aware of that do hand plane engraving are:

http://catharinekennedy.com/

and

http://www.cajunhandplanes.com/
(The pictures aren't showing for me on the second link, but both do excellent work)


----------



## donwilwol

Engraving
http://www.catharinekennedy.com/
http://www.toolengraver.com/
www.cajunhandplanes.com

I'm pretty sure there have been planes post on LJ from all of these


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, keep asking those questions. Usually you're asking questions that other people want to know the answers to.

Do you have a picture of the tote and knob for the defiance plane?


----------



## thedude50

thanks for the engraver info I have contacted both of them and been to their websites on good one very bad ill try to help him out with his site and maybe he will give me a deal I will use this in a story for the thisoldworkshop.com news letter or a feature story should be fun to do that article


----------



## ShaneA

I will post soon, I swear its pink. I will sand some more. I have a few planes I have no idea what they are, which aint saying much : )

BTW, what the heck is a defiance plane anyway?


----------



## thedude50

hey shane how about you buy my extra 602 ill set it up and it will be a dream to use since your now another bedrock guy


----------



## thedude50

what this thread needs is its own website and a chat room


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, Defiance is a handyman type plane put out by stanley. It was Stanley's economy line aimed at the everyday DIYer.

It's possible you have a beech (or similar) wood that has a pinkish hue. You see some wild things in the wild. ;-)

Blood shot eyes will do that to.

But seriously, wood will sometimes take on a shade of color depending on the minerals in the soil. So its possible. Don't sand the thing gone trying to get rid of it.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd like to know what it cost to have a plane engraved. It would be nice to have one done. I imagine its fairly expensive.


----------



## ShaneA

Dude, would $80 cover it? : ) if so send it out! If not, too rich for me buddy, sad but true.

So the stanley rankngs? Bedrock, then bailey, defiance, then handyman? Or are handyman then defiance?


----------



## donwilwol

Dude, i think the toothed blade for the 62 makes it move lots of material like a scrub.


----------



## donwilwol

I *think* handyman and defiance are on about the same par, also you have four square and two tone. I believe they are about the same, just put out at different times to be marketed to the typical house hold user.


----------



## donwilwol

Sorry shane, I already offered a $100 for that 602….. LMAO


----------



## ShaneA

I was wondering about four square, but was scared to ask. Two tone is new to me. So I guess if you offered $100, there is no way $80 will get it. Too bad, that is a cool little plane. But sadly out of reach. Sorry Lance, I would if I could.


----------



## lysdexic

I won a couple auctions on eBay last week and the packages arrived today. I've attempted to document the process in a manner acceptable to Dan.






















































































































Just couldn't wait to customize it!


----------



## thedude50

noo no murals on tools say it isnt so


----------



## thedude50

and i too have another tool to brag about i got this great little bedrock 605 that Don restored it took a beating courtesy of usps but the damage was fixed i had a pristine chip-breaker and a new iron and fitted it in with a high quality lever cap and i got me one great 605 then i put a set of Indian rosewood tote and knob from Mike Wischmann on it and it looks great this thing is beautiful as can be I am very pleased Don did a great job on the paint it is flat and great thanks Don


----------



## thedude50

This Message is to this threads regulars you know if this means you so stand up and be counted 
I am asking each of you to take the time to pm me with your name and address I am sending out Christmas gifts and need the addresses to accomplish my giving for the year I always give to a group or a charity so this year i decided to give to you guys my new friends whom i have enjoyed for this past 100 days


----------



## thedude50

I have decided to have my 2 602[s engraved each by a different artist they were mentioned earlier in the thread each will cost 3 to 5 hundred dollars to do depending on design


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, Scott that is *beautiful* what you did to that brace!

And now, for reference, the also crappy nicker on my Craftsman #78:










Here's the iron, that does mate well with the plane's sole…


----------



## drfunk

Lie Nielsen sells 3 types of blades for the 62 - a standard, 90 degree scraper, and toothed.

For scrubbing I use the heck out of my 40. You really don't need an adjustable mouth for scrubbing - unless you are doing veneer with a toothed blade maybe? I'm no expert here.

The 64 is an odd duck - like a hybrid between the 40 and 62. Obviously very rare. I suppose it was intended for surfacing butcher's blocks - very rough work unsuitable for the the 62.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dr- thx for the 'Blade #3' info, didn't know that. Gotta ask not about the #64 but the Ln#164 - do you have one / used one by any chance?


----------



## Bertha

LOL'g hard at dyslexic. That's how you document a package arrival! Scott, I finally got yours out yesterday. 
Well, I ruined the knife and I took pictures of me doing it. I learned a valuable lesson: I should have left large square blocks off either side when I took it from the lathe. I split it with my Dozuki, which was more difficult than I thought; the kerf was difficult to keep open while getting the blade around the spacer. I had to resort to a skinny little 1" pullsaw for most of it. I mortised out the halves to accept the blade, which was difficult. At the drill press was where things went bad (which is why I should have left the square blocks). The pins went in a bit crooked, although they penetrated the blade perfectly. When I clamped it up, they skewed the halves and cracked the front. I think I can still salvage it with a ferrule but there's now a gap along its length. It looks like it will end up being rustic! I will say that it's solid as a rock, though. Once I grind the pins, you won't notice they're skewed. I'll post pictures (I forgot my SD card).


----------



## saddletramp

GOOD GRIEF!! Go away for one day to go hunting and there is over 100 new posts on this thread to catch up on.

Dude wrote: "what this thread needs is its own website and a chat room"-- For all practical purposes, this thread *IS* it's own site and chat room. I'm afraid that if we were to somehow separate it from LJs that it would end up becoming just 'another woodworking forum" and we would lose the hominess and comradery that we have here acquired. Oh, and Dude, I see that you have been offered both $80 and $100 for that 602. How about if I combine the two and offer $180, will that get it done? LOL

Al and Dan, I thought that I was the only one with the skill and dexterity (and unfortunatly the constant need) to operate on myself. LOL


----------



## racerglen

How about a virtual fireplace and wing back chairs with brandy and cigars ?
(but leave the blood in the shop please ! ;-)


----------



## Bertha

Which one of you guys keeps beating me on Starrett squares on Fleabay!!!!!!!


----------



## BrandonW

Dyslexic, I love that documentation of the package--I'm sure it made Al proud. I have to admit, I have a bunch of auger bits but they've never found a place in my heart. Yet seeing your box of Irwin augers was awe inspiring. That is absolutely beautiful!

Dude, I don't know if you were serious or not about this thread getting its own website, but I do agree with the sentiment that there is something unique about this thread. When I type in the Lumberjocks URL, I usually go immediately to THIS thread, then after catching up I'll check out what else is going on on Lumberjocks. This thread isn't focused on a single question or topic, but it's a place where we all can just shoot the breeze and discuss planes or handtools in general. I don't have a place like this elsewhere, no close friends that care about this stuff. That, to me, is what makes this thread meaningful. I think to most of us regular posters that this thread is central to our LJ experience and because of that none of us are leaving anytime soon despite the controversies over the political/non-topic debate issues that has really plagued the site in recent months.


----------



## RGtools

Scott. That is a beautiful brace. I laughed like hell on the last pic.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree Brandon. I guess there is not much to add, other than I appreciate a place I can ask stupid questions related or semi related to woodworking and all the paraphernalia that goes with it, which is just about anything from the wife and kids to money to bloodshed.


----------



## lysdexic

Although I plan to use every tool that I buy/ have. I will admit that the Fray brace I bought simply because it is beautiful ( to me). I doubt that it will be as functional as a ratcheting brace.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, it is a beautiful brace. I'd put a countersink bit in it and have it at ready. No need for the rachet….perfect and functional.
I think that's waht this one is going to do:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And 'oh so much more beautiful' with that flower gracing the top of it, for sure.


----------



## mochoa

lysdexic: thanks for the laugh, Nice prace.

Smitty thanks for the pic, your Craftsman 78 is a lot better off than mine. At least your blade sits well at the tip. My tip is supended in air, and youre nicker is flush with the side though it still obstructs the channel for the depth stop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maurico - I noticed the nicker obstruction thing when I first got the tool and recognized it was way different than the Stanley. It's only an issue, though, if the depth of the intended rebate is less than about 3/16"; it's there that the depth stop doesn't really want to go any further. At that point I figured, 'who would need a rebate more shallow than that?' and forgot about it.

If you'd like the plane, send me a PM. $5 and shipping and it's yours… I'd like someone to have it that will use it.


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, if Mauricio isn't interested, I'd be.


----------



## Bertha

Not really planes, but I was just poking around the Global site looking for planer and jointer blades. I ran across this helical head for the 6" jointer for $300'ish. That's actually not too bad.

http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/heads-journal/jointer-journal-heads.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sounds like it's heading somewhere, then! That's cool! Mauricio, let me know.


----------



## mochoa

Have at it Brandon, Thanks Smitty, I'm determined to get this one working.

Brandon, once I get mine working we'll have to meet up and play dualing Craftsman 78's or something.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Alrighty then. Brandon, PM your address and it'll be on the way! You remember it doesn't have a rod or fence, right?


----------



## Dcase

Scott, I kind of like that little flower on the top… That made me smile…

I also got something new in the mail. This came in just this morning.. Picture was taken with cell phone so its not great. 









This plane is very NEAT.. Just the way its designed and the engraved letters/numbers on the knob make it really unique. I cant wait to clean this up.


----------



## mochoa

Mads, did that guy drill holes in his Plane to attach those training wheels. Did you guys see the link Mads posted?


----------



## mochoa

Dan thats a work of art.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, Dan, I am very jealous! That is on my short list of dream planes, too… If you decide it's not as NEAT as you'd like it to be, remember your Cabinetshop friend, okay? 

But next time, need pics of the box, then the box being opened, too.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, what link are you talking about? Training wheels on a plane?

Yes, we should definitely meet up sometime to compare planes. Or we could go to Highland Hardware and drool over all the Lie-Nielsen tools.


----------



## dbray45

Dan, Nice ships plane. I need to put one in the budget someday, they can be very handy.


----------



## mochoa

#5774 some guy put adjiustable skids on his plane for thickness planing.

We can take pics and blog about it like Mads and Brit. The Highlands would totaly put Denmark to shame…..


----------



## BrandonW

Excellent idea, Mauricio.


----------



## Dcase

I always liked the look of the 113 and I started bidding on them a few months ago. I probably bid on at least a dozen before I finally won this one.. Its an older type and its in really good shape, its just really dirty. Ill post pics once I have it all cleaned up and sharp.


----------



## drfunk

Never used a 164 that I can remember - actually now, I think I did last time LN was in town.

Now this is only an opinion based on my short experience: Because of its short length, its utility is limited. It wouldn't make the best shooter - and also because of its small size it has to compete with the block planes. In situations where I need to work patches of gnarly grain, I reach for the 140(s) every time and want for nothing.

Now if I was smoothing a big piece of end grain and wanted the leverage a bench plane would provide, I suppose I'd want one then.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very interesting, thanks Doc!


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks for that info Dr. I have been biding on some 62's lately and started looking at the 64 and 164 as well, but it sound like I'll stick with a 62 for now.

I thought this was interesting


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, it looks like your leaning more and more toward the collector side. Not saying thats a bad thing ….. just sayin.

It is a nice looking piece and I know I'm going to want one when your done with it.


----------



## RGtools

I believe it was bridge city that did the adjustable skids idea. But someone could have done it first. 
Not sure I think the set up would be helpful outside of inlay work.


----------



## dbray45

Don, I don't like the scaper you linked, too hard to clear the waste


----------



## ShaneA

Alright fellas, it's me again… with another question. I was filling out the christmas list after being hounded for weeks. I have had my eye on a starrett combo square for a while. ( Al I have not been bidding them up on ebay : ) ) I see that they are about $82 at highland, where I also listed a 1/2 woodslicer. But I did cruise over to ebay to poke around. Is there some inherent advantage over getting new vs used on of these? I mean, it looks like I may be able to pounce on something for a lot less, than new. Then put something else on the list, maybe a pin nailer?

Come to think of it a question along these lines, but about planes, started me in this forum, and down this slippery slope….it has been entertaining though. Anybody care to chime in on a quality combo square new vs used? thanks again.


----------



## RGtools

The biggest inherent advantage is know that the square has not been dopped and put out of true. You are paying for a precision tool. Grab a new one and you know it's precise…but get a used one and you are putting your faith in the seller.


----------



## Bertha

Shane, keep in mind that there are multiple versions of the Starrett; some are average; others are exceptional (and expensive):

http://www.amazon.com/Starrett-434-12-16R-Reversible-Protractor-Combination/dp/B000VDXJV8/ref=sr_1_10?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1322769018&sr=1-10
Starrett 434-12-16R
$244.81









http://www.amazon.com/Starrett-C435-12-4R-Combination-Heads-Chrome/dp/B000KUA2OO/ref=sr_1_11?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1322769152&sr=1-11
Starrett C435-12-4R
$161.24









If you scour ebay for squares, look for the ones with a spirit level and scribe; those are usually the higher quality models, whether you'll actually use those features or not (probably not)


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, my squares are used, usually pulled from a pile of rust to be magically re birthed. Brand? I'm not sure. My concept always has been "this is wood" 1/16" is usually close enough. 1/32" is beyond my eye sight.

David, I said interesting, not like. Although I did think it was cool, I agree on the short comings, but a solid chisel could fix that. I'd spend the extra few dollars on a nice vintage 112 myself. I wouldn't trust a self design unless it was cheap and worth the risk, or I could test it first. I find my 81 a little hard to clear wast as well. It annoys me a little to the point I sometimes go back to a cabinet scraper. I will own a better scraper one of these days.


----------



## Bertha

I'm not really a brand whore when it comes to measuring devices but like the rest of you, I enjoy the feel of a quality tool in my hand. I don't know much about electricity but all my tools are Fluke and Klein. I don't know crap about working on cars but my tools are SnapOn. I could probably apologize for all that, but I'm not inclined to I'm lucky I don't have enough money for Bridge City.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, I have been debating on buying a quality combo square for months now. I have bid on a lot of Starrett squares on ebay and like Al I always get outbid.

Don, yes, I admit it I have become somewhat of a collector. That does not change the fact that I am also a user though. I didn't need a 113 but I will get it ready to use for when I do need it.. Its just a really neat plane and I wanted to play with it and have it on my shelf 

I am on the watch for trans planes #30, 31, 33 and 34… I hardly ever use the trans planes I have now but like you I really like the looks of them and I have this itch to have all of the sizes. I have my eye on a #34 thats on ebay now and set to end in a couple days or so. I bet it will reach more then I want to spend though.


----------



## ShaneA

Wow Al, I think had been looking at the basic ones. Seems like I hear nothing but good about starrett, they are rugged and accurate from what I gather. Don, I think I have a big box one now, seems to work ok. But the last few months I have been on an accuracy, square, machine set up kick. Just another step on my ww journey. What I have discovered, the hard way, is that if cuts arent square, equal, accurate or if the project gets out of square, time will be wasted and curse words will be said. If its all machined up well, it can go together seemless and smoothly, looking better. I am not looking for crazy accuracy, I am not that good anyway. I just enjoy the easiest way that will yield me good results. And it seems like people really like starrett stuff, so I was poking around, just throwing it out there for opinions. Maybe me and my big boxer are all that I need? It is a long journey, and I enjoy the feedback about things outside my current knowledge base, thanks as always for the input.


----------



## dbray45

Shane - all tools are as good as the person that maintains them. Take good care of them, they will be true to you. drop a square just right, scrap metal in the making.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Boy, howdy. This is a recurring subtext across so many threads here on LJs: How much quality is enough? Starrett, as well as a number of other brands, are typically at the center of such discussions. And Al's comments add in the 'new vs. used' element as well.

One thread I recall centered on 'what measuring tools do you regularly use?' I followed it for awhile, chimed in with my luftin zig zag, Stanley #62, Craftsman tape measure and Craftsman combination square stable, then watched the debate fester for several days. I recall that there was a serious Starrett legion that, as a general observation, were cabinet saw / router savants and for them there was no other brand.

I also have a combo square like what Al's pictured. It's old, and I picked it up at a flea market for $18. It has no maker's mark anywhere, but seems to be quite the precision tool. More than any other I own. The protractor is particularly useful, and the square is, well, square. Because I mark with a knife and cut with a hand, band or marginal table saw and follow up with handtools, I don't know how much precision is worth paying for. But I'm happy.

No conclusion here, Shane, but felt like chiming in. Let us know which way you go!


----------



## Dcase

Don, I agree to some extent on what you said about the old squares as there are many times you can be slightly off and its unnoticed. However there are those times that you need the square or miter to be perfect and thats why I would like to get a good premium combo square… One example that comes to mind is when I make a jig like a sled or shooting board. I have struggled at times setting up wood fences on my shooting boards or jigs because my 12in combo square was just not square. I can see where it would be a great help to have a dead on square for these things.. I will say the price of a Starrett combo square is a bit hard to chew on. I know its probably worth it but still…


----------



## donwilwol

I guess Smitty said what I was trying to say better than I did. I have no objection to quality tools and I will pick them up any time I can afford them. I'll probably never buy a new Starrett combination square, not because I wouldn't love to have one, but I really don't think, penny for penny, it would make my woodworking that much better. The key phrase, penny for penny, because more accurate is alway better.

Besides, check the galoot index, a hatchet raises the score, a starrett square would lower it believe.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, we posted in tandem, so just one thing to add. And I agree with everything, but phrases like "would be a great help" catches the caveats. You can adjust for tools a bit off. And I admit it would be nice to be able to afford the best of the best all the time, but if you square your line from both directions, you'll know if your dead on. I do it by habit (I'm a carpenter, so I'm used to tools only being close). If a level is off just a little, keep flipping it and split the difference and your dead one. Same with a square. Yes, its a bit more time, but even expensive tools get out of whack and should be checked from time to time.

whew, ramble over…..


----------



## ShaneA

LOL Don, while a hatchet may raise my GI. It may lower my finger count! And I need those.

I am not sure if starrett would make me better or not, but I think it gives me a better chance. Maybe $80 worth of a chance, but like Dan, still find it hard to chew. But I am kind of cheapskate. Thats why I threw it out there, I appreciate the feedback here, without some of the loony factor in the main forum, if that makes sense.


----------



## ShaneA

Oh yeah, I am installing Dan as the early 3 to 1 favorite to have post #6000 : )


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, I'll bet if you buy a Starrett square you will love it. I question if you will believe it will make you a better woodworker, but you will like using it better than the rusted piece of crap I have. My suggestion is buy 2, and send me one.


----------



## Bertha

Well, a precision tool is only overkill if your work is suffering from a non-precision tool. I've got one Starrett fixed square that I use to measure my cheap bigbox squares. So far, they've been close enough for me but drop one and it's game over. I read that a CD jewel case is about the most square thing in your shop. I've used my Starrett to measure a few and they are indeed quite square. I'm most interested in the tiny Starrett machinists square to align plane irons in my wetgrinder jig. Unfortunately, they're small and cute; and therefore collectable. Keep an eye out for Brown/Sharpe and Lukin on Ebay; they don't always command the collector price.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Don, I am not sure. It is not even technically "my" money and I am a little price sensative. I am not even sure dropping 3k on a new unisaw would really make me a better wood worker. Some of us may be beyond help so to speak. However, if two magically appear in my christmas stocking, I will keep you in mind. I am going to have to ponder some more on the starrett issue.


----------



## ShaneA

I have heard the cd jewel case before as well. I may check my current against one. I mean square is square, right? No need to upgrade if I am already there. I am off to find a case, and then to the shop…


----------



## Dcase

I thought of one other thing I use my combo square for… I will use the rule to check to see if a board is flat and according to my square I have never had a dead flat board. lol

I have 4 combo squares that I use and all 4 of them are newer ones from the box stores. I have tuned them all to some degree and they work fine most of the time… I would like to have a premium combo square and someday I will probably get one.. I have debated on the Pinnacle combo square thats on Woodcraft.com… Its half the price of a Starrett and the reviews are really good. That might be a good in between combo.

Next tool on my list is a 60 1/2 low angle block plane… I don't have one yet.


----------



## Bertha

I like the Gladstone stuff but I've never really played with it in person. Good price.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My vote for 6K includes a 'greatest hits' recap from this thread, including "MF", "MC Hammer" and "Predator vs. Wormy Chestnut", to name but a few…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and lysdexic's Decorated Hand Brace!


----------



## ShaneA

Well, I checked my engineer's sqaure and my combo square against each other and against a cd jewel case. All are square, so I think I am ok on the combo front. However, I have/had 2 combo squares, one I used the other I had disassembled to use the nice metal rule. I took one on a flooring job, thought I had brought it back, but cant find it : (
That is when you know it is time to get organized and clean the shop. It never ends.


----------



## DaddyZ

Al, That Square is just to Cute, Strike 1 from the Man police !!!! Tweeet !!!!!

Cool !!!

I have a Starrett 4" & Wouldn't trade it for Anything just for the Cool Factor, I agree with Don & Smitty, this is woodworking, If you are only a 64th off @ 2 ft who cares!!!

1000ths Precision is OK for Metal working Not Wood working

Just my 2 cents( I know who cares)


----------



## saddletramp

They aren't real pretty but it is hard to beat a good Machinist/Engineers Square.


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, we got to get some fainting goats in that 6000th post as well.


----------



## Brit

Didn't finish work until 10.45 tonight and I've only scanned the posts since yesterday, but as far as Starrett squares are concerned I think they are well worth the money. I have 18", 12" and 4" combos with the protractor and center finding heads and I love all of them. It really isn't much to pay when you consider how much use you will get out of them and if you treat them right, they'll last you a lifetime. When it comes to measuring and marking tools, I prefer to buy them new although my 12" combo is a mint secondhand one.

*Al* - My recommendation is to buy new and while you're at it, get one with a rule that's got that new fangled metric system on it as well as inches. 

*Lysdexic* - That is a wonderful Fray brace and auger set. Non-ratcheting braces are just as useful as racheting ones. The only reason for having a ratchet is so that you can drill in a confined space and I doubt many of us need to do that very often. The plus side is that non-ratcheting braces are a lot lighter and better balanced. I say use the heck out of it - I would.


----------



## Brit

...and if I lived in the US, I would definitely buy the set of all metal Gladstone engineers squares with the graduations on them. I wouldn't buy the wooden ones because they don't do them in metric and although I can work in inches, metric is just better. LOL.


----------



## lysdexic

Well, here are my 2 cents…........

First any man who describes anything as cute is suspect. Especially his tool.

I agree with all the above comments. The crux of the argument is "what is quality?" but we are not going to get into that here. Text books, college courses and even entire religions are based on this question. It is the ethereal meeting between measurable, physical properties and the which YOU, subjectively consider desirable or beautiful. Blah, blah, blah.

Actions speak louder that words. I have lurked through the many of the threads the Smitty refers. I have read the opinions of many. Finally, I decided to put my Swanson from Lowes in my sons future tool box. I ordered a 12" Starett and a 6" Starett based on a amalgamation of opinions including the woodworker who most not be named (Schwarz). I ordered the from Lie Nielson because they were a only couple bucks more but I am supporting a small USA company.

This was path to what I consider a quality tool. Of note, I waited a few weeks to set my shooting board fence until a received my Starrett square. Error is usually cumulative.


----------



## HamS

Help Identify. I am working on restoring this to service. Can anyone identify it?

The iron has "Stanley Rule and Level" on it and the chip breaker has "L. Bailey's Patent Dec. 24, 1887"


----------



## TechRedneck

The wife gave me a gift card from Woodcraft. I waited for the additional discounts on black Friday and got a 12" Incra T rule. Only used it a couple times and it works great. I have it hanging right above the assembly table.

My advice is get at least one good quality square and use it as the "master reference". Use it to check the other tools and keep it in a safe place. That way when (not if) you drop one it can always be checked against the master. Mine is an old machine square that was my grandfathers.


----------



## donwilwol

HamS, all that is left is to get the length and match it up here Looks like a #26 or #27.

TechRedneck, its a little early for xmas! Put that thing back under the tree


----------



## TechRedneck

Don.

The card was for my birthday in September. Christmas is coming! Wife and kids know that tools for Pop come back to them in tables, boxes ….


----------



## donwilwol

good deal. My birthday is next week. I'm still looking for that 62!


----------



## TechRedneck

HamS

See if you can wipe the crud off the front of the plane. You should see the Stanley logo and model stamped in the wood. I just restored a No 27. Had to shim the frog but got it working nicely


----------



## HamS

TechRedneck,

Ham is good enough some one else already had Ham when I signed up. My mother named me Hamilton but I have been earning the name Ham ever since.

I saw the Stanley logo but not the model. I have the iron and chip breaker but not the levercap I assume I will have a bit of shimming to do as the iron is about 1/8 inch proud of the sole when the adjuster is all the way up. I guess it is time to watch for parts on Ebay,


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ham - there's precious little left of you iron, too… Good luck w/ lever cap search. Where there are planes, there are plane parts!


----------



## donwilwol

a few transitional caps on ebay

Whats the width of the blade. I may have one laying around. Looks like the lateral adjustments gone too.


----------



## HamS

Smitty,

I noticed that but that means someone used this one for a lot of years and if I can extend those years it is a good thing. Especially since I got it thrown in with a box of scrap iron that was actually some auger bits that I got at an auction for 50 cents. I have been 'meaning' to get around to fixing this for awhile.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I agree, Ham! Sounds like it has the owner it deserves once again!


----------



## ShaneA

Ham, there is a well known Hand Plane of Your Dreams by law that states, if you show a "before" pic, you are duty bound to return with the "after" photo. : )

Good luck on the restore, I have seen some like that come out real nice. I bet Don has some inspirational photos in his home page info.


----------



## thedude50

pretty cool head for your jointer AL but i think you can get one direct from powermatic too. i don't know which one is cheaper but you cant rebate on the jointer if you put that cutter on the jointer. a lot of people have asked me if they can put the factory helical head on their 54a and the answer is yes you can. the aftermarket one seems to have more smaller cutters than the factory hh so i don't know which one planes the board better myself id like to have them all and do a test on the jointer aI have the 54 a powermatic I think you do to right AL

Hey you guys I was serious about you pm ing me with your addresses I have all these gifts to ship out and I do hope you like the gift but i sure don't want to get stuck with 10 of them so addresses in a pm please


----------



## TechRedneck

Ham

I posted some pics of that No 27 in this thread back around post 3000 ( or was it 4000 something). If you have a lot of spare time to read, there is a lot if good info in this thread. I use my iPad at home sitting in the recliner, and most of my photos are on the laptop or I would post it now.

If you like,use or are interested in planes this is the place. I contracted the "sickness" this summer. I had to stop restoring and work on some projects for Christmas. Be careful, you can easily get sucked in to the hand tool vortex.


----------



## ShaneA

Lance, you should have mine already. I see my bid on your 602 has ben bested by Don, and then Saddletramp started thowing serious cabbage at you for it: ) I do hope it finds a good home.


----------



## thedude50

yes shane i already have your gift and your tote packed, it is the only one i have ready though. on the topic of squares go check out my article on http://thisoldworkshop.com I will be reviewing a few more squares this next few months. However we just did the Joseph Marples tool set it is to die for. It is the nicest set of tools I have ever seen. also check the older articles on the tow site we reviewed a few squares from m power that were pretty fine too. i am about to do a new tool i will tell you about in a few weeks once i have it in hand. on the article Dan teaches you how to ensure your square is square ,the Marples tools were dead on. most combination squares are inaccurate a little but this is not a combination square. if i were in the market for one id byte the bullet and get the starrett as it is one of the best. yet my source at affinity tools is telling me this new square will be the most innovative in the world. these guys distribute the finest brands in the world i trust them very much . well its getting late back east so the guys are off to bed

I really want to get the Christmas gifts out of here you guys .


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here's my only transitional, a No. 26. I'll work on it over the weekend and see if I've absorbed anything from the restore experts on this thread…


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, i love those transitionals that acctually says "Bailey" in front of the knob. They just look cool.  I have a transitional smoother coming in the mail. It should make for a good project.


----------



## thedude50

I don't really care for transitional planes much but i do like the front on this one good luck with your restore job


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

This is as good as I do short of repainting. Light card scraping, some wire wheel and BLO and cut wood! It's presentable now…


----------



## SamuelP

Nice job Smitty. Do you have any more pics of that leg vice and hook?


----------



## donwilwol

So looking for a screw for Sam, I learned something interesting everyone messing around with these things may want to know. I keep all my spare screws and small parts in a plastic container. I dumped them on my bench and separated the frog screws with the square heads. I had 3 different lengths. I didn't even realize there *were* different length. I wonder how many lengths there actually are.

One short one is on its way Sam.


----------



## RGtools

Congrats on one of the best tools you can have in your shop Scott.


----------



## Bertha

If this isn't cute, what do you call it, lol


----------



## Bertha

I worked on my knife a bit last night. I ended up adding a brass ferrule to contain the cracks. Here are a couple of pictures of the early process.


----------



## dbray45

Al, you know what they say, if you do not shed a little blood on a project, you didn't do a good job - LOL


----------



## Bertha

Very true, David. I'm pretty displeased with this knife and it was a pretty important one for me. I think I can salvage it, though. Despite my best attempts at mortising both sides to accept the blade, at glue-up, the blade must have shifted from the mortises and there's a thin gap along the length of the knife. Alternatively, I could have made the mortises too shallow. Who knows. With the blade mortised and pinned w/ 4mm brass, the blade is as solid as a rock. If it was for me, I wouldn't complain but you want a gift to look nice. I think I'll rustic it up and leave it as is.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ouch!!

Yes, Ham there's more on the bench, w/ hook. Haven't documented the leg vice much since the original project post.


----------



## Bertha

Hey Smit, who makes your beader?


----------



## jusfine

Dude, last winter I ordered two of the larger Marples layout squares directly from them, and was very disapointed as they are not both accurate, the larger one (24") is out of square 3/16" over the full length of the blade.

But you are right, they do look very good with their rosewood handles…

I would not be so quick to buy from them again.


----------



## Dcase

Al, looks like that blade got you good.. that sucks

I didn't get to work on my 113 last night as planned. A couple of my brothers friends showed up and asked me to build them a sub woofer box for their car.. They brought the wood and everything so what the heck, why not. So I spent the night working with particle board.. YAY!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The Stanley 66 is a Stanley…


----------



## Bertha

Smit, that's what I thought. I've bid on many of these before. I think my best bet is to just buynow a blade set and pick up a beater separately. The LN is just too pricey in comparison ($175). $150 will buynow a 66 with 8 blades. 
http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1224


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Only other beads I do are with the #45…


----------



## Bertha

I don't have beaders for my 45. The only bead capability I have is scratch stocks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I got mine from the Leachmeister.. I run out of patience w/ auctioning sometimes. Plus, it was just so darned *shiney!*


----------



## racerglen

Lee valley has two variations, a fancy one with metal parts and 6 cutters at 75 dollars and a wooden one with 6 cutters for 57 dollars.
I have the wood one, works great !
look under specialty planes

they're actualy scratch stock type thingies and they have a wack of other cutters.


----------



## Bertha

Oooh, a wooden one. I did not know that.



















Beading Tool & 6 Cutters
$75.00

05P04.50 
Reeding Cutters, set of 2 *
$6.75

05P04.05 
Beading Cutters, set of 3 *
$9.00

05P04.03 
Fluting Cutters, set of 3 *
$9.00

05P04.04 
Master Set of 8 Cutters *
$23.00

05P04.10 
Repl. Single-Point Cutter, ea.
$3.80

05P04.02 
Repl. Blank Cutter, ea.
$1.60


----------



## RGtools

I don't think I could ever pull the trigger on that despite the shiny factor. I like the feel of the wooden ones you make specific for one project.


----------



## Bertha

^I kind of like the idea of buying blanks for a few bucks. I still want the 66 but I may consider the one above.


----------



## Brit

I think the Veritas beader has a lot going for it personally. The only thing I don't like 100% is the fence because it doesn't give any support behind the cut. So when you get to the end of the piece of wood that you're beading, you loose the support of the fence. If you are beading the wood before assembly, you could leave the wood long and just trim off the end to size, but a better design would have been a fence that you could slide and position centrally so you had support in front of and behind the cutter would have been better IMO. It wouldn't stop me buying one though. I think they are good value. The all wood version they make is also good.


----------



## donwilwol

question for those of you who have a 62. I've been watching this but the blades are completely different than what Lie-Nielsen sells today. Thoughts?

Al, I like that wooden one too.


----------



## dbray45

I have the wooden one. It is a challenge to use. Once you get the hang of it, it does the job.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, I'm totally confused by that bidding price, currently $260 +$14.20 shipping = $274.20
The LN62 is $245 new
The toothed blade is $65 and the standard blade $40
So, $350 new for all three?
http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1247

Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Dcase

I don't own a 62 but that LN looks really nice.

Speaking of the #62 Amazon has the new Stanley SW #62 marked at 127.92 with free shipping. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002B56CUY/ref=s9_simh_gw_p60_d0_g60_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=11RR2V55K4Y65T5839XK&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

I know we have discussed the new Stanley's on here before and the general feeling was for 60 dollars more your better off getting a LN… Well now that the new Stanley is priced at 130 with free shipping it looks a LOT more tempting to give it a try.


----------



## Bertha

I wouldn't bother with the Stanley, but that's just me. I returned the "SW" block plane, so I have no reason to think the giant block plane is any better. However, what you really want is the LN62 "kit" 








Ahah, Andy, it's becoming more clear now.

LOW ANGLE JACK PLANE SET
Our Low Angle Jack Plane Set offers you everything you need to for a variety of woodworking tasks, from heavy stock removal, to scraping, smoothing, shooting and everything else our Low Angle Jack Plane is known for. The set includes:
A Low Angle Jack Plane
50 Deg Micro-Bevel Blade
Toothed Blade

*90 Degree Scraper Blade
The Hot Dog Attachment*

A Leather Blade Wallet
A Large Plane Sock
An Instructional DVD
Plans for a Shooting Board 
http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1247
The whole set is $500, which would make the Ebay listing a little more reasonable.

HotDog-62
Hot Dog for the Low Angle Jack Plane
$60.00

BL-62-90
90 degree blade for L-N Low Angle Jack Plane
$45.00

BL-62
Lie-Nielsen No. 62 Replacement Blade
$40.00

BL-62T
Lie-Nielsen No. 62 Toothed Blade
$65.00

SO-L
Plane Sock, Large
$9.00


----------



## Dcase

I didn't know you had/returned the new block plane.. What was the problem with it?


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I've been watching (and bidding) on these for a while. A used LN in good shape goes for about 5 - 10% below new, that's why I don't have one, I'm close to just buying new. I'd like a stanley, but they are just almost non existent with some major flaw. Find one without a major flaw and the price is to close to a new LN.

I had thought about bidding $275 because it is about $50 cheaper than new. (I figured 2 normal blades to be apples to apples) but thats the question. Are the different angles with the ebay one worth having. To be honest, I'll bet the bid goes to $300.

Dan, I've read to many bad reviews for the new stanley. Even Fine woodworking trashed them and I don't think Fine woodworking trashes anybody. I've looked and thought about it, but I wouldn't buy one unless I could try it first.


----------



## drfunk

I made a post about the versatility of the 62 somewhere on here…

The 62 bed is 12 degrees. Add a blade at:

25 degrees = 37 degrees - low angle planing
33 degrees = 45 degrees - "common pitch" smoothing
37 degrees = 50 degrees - "york pitch" smoothing
43 degrees = 55 degrees - "middle pitch" smoothing
90 degrees = 102 degrees - scraping

The 90 degree iron LN sells is basically a blank you can grind to whatever angle you want - or leave at 90 for scraping.

The old Stanley's mouths would chip if you looked at 'em funny - LN obviously fixed this with the ductile iron.

All of these things combine to make the LN 62 the *most versatile plane going*. If I only had one user plane, this is the one I would keep. (I am not the seller)


----------



## donwilwol

Al, add up the components in that 62 kit and tell me how it comes up to $500

62 245
hot dog 60
toothed blade 65
blade 45
sock 9
dvd ?

the dvd has to be $76. What did i miss?

If i spent $500 on a plane right now I'd be l looking to sell it to pay for the divorce layer. I'm NOT in the dog house and want to keep it that way. Plus, its a nice tool, but $500? I have a hard time justifying it for the amount of woodworking I do that I can't do with one of the other 100 or so planes I have or have had.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, where do I start with the block plane. I had this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-12-139-Bailey-No-60-1-Angle/dp/B002B56CVI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1322849043&sr=8-3








The sole was actually twisted on this tiny plane
The adjustable mouth wasn't square and the castings were terrible
There was coarse machining everywhere
Tons of slop in the adjuster
After about 20 passes, the finish chipped
I almost threw it across the room but I stopped myself.
Total junk.


----------



## Brit

I'll second that. I don't own a LN 62, but I did put one through its paces at a hand tool event for about 30 minutes. I tried all the blades except the scraper on differenct stock and I was really impressed. The toothed blade was really impressive. Add to that the fact that its a great plane to use on a shooting board and I think its money well spent. Like you Al, I would want the kit. By the way, it was Don who was looking at the 62 on ebay, not me.


----------



## drfunk

The wallet is 45 bucks. Also the 50 degree blade might be an extra 5 bucks. It all adds up pretty close after that.


----------



## Dcase

I have read other reviews of the new Stanley's where people said the finish started coming off. Thats weird I wonder what type of paint they used.

The new Stanley 62 has pretty mixed reviews and after reading many of them it sounds like the biggest complaint is that it required a fair amount of tuning before use. However once tuned and sharp a lot of reviews said it was a really good working plane.

With the new Stanley priced at 200.00 it does make more sense to just spend the extra 65 dollars and go with the LN. Seeing the Stanley marked at 130.00 with free shipping is a different story though. Now we are talking 140.00 or so more for the LN. For 140.00 I don't mind spending a little time tuning the plane up. If there are machining flaws that are not fixable then ya I wouldn't want the Stanley. Problem is you wont know until you buy one.

I am not planing on getting one right now I am just saying they look a lot more tempting with the price marked down.


----------



## Dcase

Not as nice as a 62 but what about this for a low angle jack?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320801884507?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## Dcase

Don, I have seen the new Stanley reviewed in Fine Woodworking and I didn't think they trashed them… If I recall they said it was a good plane but did require some tuning before use… One of the Fine Woodworking mags from earlier this year did a review on all the new hand planes available and I am pretty sure the new Stanley's came out with a decent score… I could be wrong, I have the magazine so ill check later tonight when I get home.


----------



## Brit

I would rather get the Quangsheng than the Stanley if I couldn't afford the LN.










Workshopheaven.com are selling it for £149.50 (incl. VAT) with a 25 degree blade, a 38 degree blade and a 50 degree blade. Tempting, but I'm holding out for the LN.


----------



## drfunk

The new Stanley is made in Mexico I believe.

With the LN you get:
- made in USA with premium materials
- ironclad guarantee
- used value is 90% the retail value.

Go with the Lie Nielsen and sleep well at night.


----------



## drfunk

Dan, that 64 will probably go to $300 - 400 + before all is said and done - even in that condition. They are that rare.


----------



## ShaneA

$45 for the wallet? wow, LN must be the new Gucci of wallets! I will say however, that the LN 62 is a fine looking plane. I cannot remember from the last years woodking woodworking show, was it LN or Lee Valley that had a booth? Since I did not have the sickness then, I did not pay too much attention. But they were doing demos, I look forward to that this year. I am taking a test drive or twelve…Funny how things change. I would like to try a premium plane tuned by a pro. Last year I saw guys shaving a fine piece of figured maple, smooooothly. Now, I can respect that a little more, and maybe not snicker at the price : )


----------



## Brit

LN No.62 = £213
Hot Dog = £52
Plane sock = £7.80
Toothed blade £56.50
Scraper blade £38.50

Can't get the DVD over here.
Wouldn't buy the wallet for that price.

Total UK price = £367.80, (approx. $573)

Andy's face :-(


----------



## donwilwol

Dr, I agree. I like the LN. It's one of the few planes I would rather have an LN than a vintage Stanley. Almost every 62 you see the mouth is shot on the stanley. I've NEVER seen a bad review.

Dan, did you see the mouth on that 64. I had it in my watch list and removed it when I saw the mouth.


----------



## Dcase

Ya I saw the mouth but how often does one of those planes come up? Does a small chip behind the iron effect the use at all? That might be the collector in me talking. haha


----------



## Bertha

That 64 will be out of sight before you know it, Dan. Chipped knob, maybe subtract $20 or so. I wouldn't be surprised if it gets near $500. There are probably 50 people watching it. Uh Oh, I'm now reading above. I didn't see the mouth yet.

Posterior mouth destroyed. Parts only, like someone has an extra 64 sole lying around, lol


----------



## donwilwol

ok Dan, if I was going to buy a plane just to collect, I think this would be it.


----------



## jusfine

Don, if they "refurbished" it, why are the tote and the front knob different colors…. I could make an engraved plate for my wooden planes…sounds suspect to me.


----------



## BrandonW

I was just at Highland Hardware today and was looking at their new Stanley Sweetheart 62. Like others have commented, the paint was chipping off of the aluminum (!) lever cap. The milling on the bed looked crooked, and the totes are hideous. For the price you pay for those planes, I'd just spend a little more and purchase a Veritas.


----------



## dbray45

Andy, can't you get it through Canada cheaper?


----------



## Bertha

For collecting, mine would be this:










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Massive-Early-English-Mitre-Plane-/370564256640?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564759d380


----------



## Bertha

For functional mitre, I'd go with:










Can you imagine a skewed iron like this on a shooting board? Glorius.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wonderful-LANCASHIRE-Pattern-Mitre-Plane-/330648688080?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfc3295d0


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I agree that the new Stanley totes are ugly but Veritas totes are the real hideous ones.

Don, thats a neat 26… Ill watch that one.

How about this one for collecting?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Pre-Stanley-VICTOR-11-Smooth-Rabbet-Fillester-Plane-/110786681688?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cb669b58#ht_972wt_1344


----------



## Bertha

^That's the one, Dan. That's a carriage too.


----------



## donwilwol

jusfine, you make a good point. I haven't become enough of a collector to worry about it.


----------



## drfunk

The chip in the mouth does not effect use too much. Though there are some welding artisans out there who can fix that 64 up real nice - but you may have to re-japan. I'd assume that for a certain subset of collectors they just care about how good it looks on a shelf - and that one wouldn't look too bad with a gentle cleaning.


----------



## Brit

David - I doubt it. The postage would kill me and then I'd have to pay import tax on top of that. They get you any way you can think of.


----------



## donwilwol

Well, I said screw it. I just ordered a *Brand spankin new LN #62* . Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## drfunk

It has been my theory that import tax and availability is one of the reasons the Lie Nielsens go for so close to US retail on ebay. I think a lot of the buyers are international. I read somewhere that a Stanley #4 cost the same as a Lie Nielsen #4 in Africa.


----------



## saddletramp

Brit, see what happens when you turn loose of a Colony! ))


----------



## dbray45

Andy - I understand


----------



## drfunk

Happy Birthday indeed!


----------



## saddletramp

Don, good for you. I find lately that I am having 6 or 8 birthdays a year now. LOL


----------



## dbray45

Happy Birthday - send the present my way, want to make sure it is in good shape, I should get it to you next year about this time.


----------



## BrandonW

Happy Bday Don! Enjoy the 62.


----------



## drfunk

Welcome to Shooters Anonymous. My name is Funk and I intentionally make poor crosscuts so I can use my LN 62 for shooting.


----------



## RGtools

Al, That plane is meant to live sideways. I want one like that.

The 62 would be a great kit to own if you had that to start out with but I think other planes take all of the roles it could do in a "full" kit, that's why I drool over it but don't pull the trigger (ok I am a cheapskate too)

That was fun. My company is moving to a new building and they have built a display in my area to get feedback on the new cubicles. Awful steril white things with a "virginian walnut top". In between groups, the designers and one of the leadership members asked for my opinion. I can condense as follows. The laminate does not fool me, this does not look like wood, it looks like we were too cheap to afford wood. The designer said that it was actually a photograph of wood…my response, why not take a picture of one large peice of wood that is beautiful rather than a bunch that have been poorly glued together? Give me formica before your try to fool me… I'll feel better in the long run.

Sorry about the rant. But I really hate that we have so little access to good furniture that most beople don't know the difference (because they have not seen the good example yet)


----------



## BrandonW

I hear you, RG. I hate it when people purchase new kitchen cabinets from a place like Home Depot and then ask what I think of their cheaply veneered particle board, which they love.


----------



## jusfine

Don, *Happy Birthday*, you will enjoy it!

Funk, I agree with your assessment of the international buyers for LN.

Until I spoke with them earlier this year and found out they have a flat rate delivery for most tools to Canada (some bulk deal they made) and they ship once a week or every other week, I bought LN planes on eBay just under LN new price as the shipping costs would have been similar, import taxes, etc.


----------



## Bertha

Dr. Funk, I agree that the mouth probably wouldn't affect use too much, especially given that the bedding angle is so low. I can't imagine that it would greatly affect the frog support (which would obviously affect the iron support) in that area. As long as some fragment isn't dripping below the iron, it shouldn't mar the work. I don't know, though, it's a pretty hideous looking sole, lol


----------



## Brit

Congrats Don, you'll love it.

*Saddle* - I'd love to buy British tools, but there are only a handful of British woodworking tool manufacturers and most of the time their marketing really sucks. Take a look at Ray and Ashley Iles web site. They could seriously grow their business with a decent virtual shop window. Their home page says "Welcome to the long awaited Old Tool Store website" and it has said that for ages and you can't buy online, you have to phone them up. How outdated is that? Answer: About 20 years.


----------



## ShaneA

Congrats Don, and happy birthday! This can be an expensive forum from time to time.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, Ray Iles is no slouch either!










Oops: I just noticed that you included old Ray


----------



## saddletramp

Brit, I just looked at the R & A Iles site and they might just as well not have bothered. LOL They have some great tools but their marketing (on that site) is from the Dark Ages.


----------



## Bertha

^a nice site cleanup is definitely in order.


----------



## Brit

That's my point exactly. When I search for Ray Iles mortise chisel, I get Tools for Working Wood in the US, not the Old Tool Store site. Those mortise chisels have received rave reviews the world over. They are the only manufacturer today who make them and that site is the only place you can buy them here in the UK. How crap is that? They do have lots of great tools and they are very reasonably priced. They're just crap at marketing.

On another note, I've noticed I'm moaning an awful lot these days. LOL. Sorry about that.


----------



## mochoa

I have some Ashley Iles chisels that I got from Tools for Woodworking, they are pretty sweet. Some of the most reasonably priced high end chisels out there, very nice fit and finish. Brass furls, bubinga handles… Mads has a review about them.


----------



## saddletramp

I just recieved my Butcher pigsticker in the mail and let me tell you, this thing is a *Beast*. It's 3/8" by just short of 13" and the handle is 1 7/8" by 1 1/2" by 6". The handle is not cracked as was stated but is split nearly it's entire length so I am in the market for an appropriately sized piece of boxwood. There is a pretty well chipped up cutting edge but that should grind out without a problem so all and all I am well pleased.


----------



## BrandonW

Here's a fixer-upper that I noticed on ebay. Anybody up for a challenge? It says it's a Millers Falls. I'm gonna guess it has spent some time outside.


----------



## drfunk

Al, just FYI "bevel up" planes do not have frogs. They have thicker blades to make up the difference though. The 64 does not have a adjustable mouth either. I've used block planes with broken mouths and they work ok - but are prone to break further. Realistically the only value that plane has is collector value - with it sitting on a shelf.


----------



## jusfine

I am bidding on a Stanley 45, what should it go for if it is almost complete?

I know, it will be my first Stanley…guess it won't kill me to have one in the shop.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, even I'd pass on that MF.

Jusfine, my guess would be starting about $150.


----------



## jusfine

Thanks Don.


----------



## SamuelP

Don W - Happy birthday and thank you.

I would have hated to tear apart a complete plane and grind down a screw just for something so small.


----------



## lysdexic

the problem with this whole "hand planes of your dreams" idea is that I have new dreams every week.

Way back when, last fall, when I was still sane and not addicted. You know, when the woodriver 9 piece chisel set for $45 was all I'd EVER need. When I asked the question, like so many others - "what one hand plane to I really need?" Vintage wasn't a concept that I was even aware off then. Still I bought quality and committed to the Veritas LA BU "system." These planes are designed and manufactured superbly. They are just awesome.

That was then. I am addicted now. The lure of "vintage" has taken hold. Now, my sense of quality has a nice patina. Now, back to this dreaming thing. I have had a recurring theme for months. There is a plane that is represents the beauty of vintage design and the precision of modern manufacturing. It is simply the best looking plane that I've seen (that is obtainable).










Of course I would never buy it because Al would make fun of the fact that it is two-toned. The crazy part is that I have considered selling my Veritas LA BU Jack to switch to the LN #62. Why - purely aesthetics.

I'm just saying.


----------



## donwilwol

I just ordered that LN about 3 hours ago. I'll let you know what its like to not have to restore a plane before you use it.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Don, what are you going to do when the box shows up. (1st photo of the box!) You take it out. (2nd pic of the plane) Then, you dont have to clean, paint, flatten, sharpen, and reassemble the plane? You can move quickly to shavings. (3rd pic of shavings) Then you can post a review. (4th pic of you and the plane, happily ever after) you know it will be a new and welcomed process. A 62 for 62, has a ring to it!


----------



## lysdexic

Don,

I hear ya. You and I are coming at this from different directions. My first plane was a new Veritas DX60. Works straight out of the box. Next was the Veritas LA BU Jack which was superb out of the box. I respect your experience and skill for restoration. I really do. But I dont have it--yet. I plan on giving this vintage plane restoration thing a go. Take this #78 I've been working on. I've got several hours in it. I still need to lap the sole. It cuts coursely. The fence is not square to the sole/iron etc. My mind wonders to the Veritas skew rebate.

I posted because I think that you have ordered the handplane of MY dreams.

I wish you a very happy birthday. I hope that the 62 brings you nothing but joy and I appreciate all your help learning this new skill.


----------



## lysdexic

Don,

It is it here yet?


----------



## lysdexic

How bout now? Is it here yet?

Excited for you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dont forget to paint it up real custom, Don!


----------



## SamuelP

6k is creeping up.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, send it my way and I'll rough it up for you.

Smitty, I think we need a plane painting contest. Let's each buy a crap plane from ebay and pimp it out according to our own tastes. I think there was mention of doing something like this back when this thread was just a young pup.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, my…


----------



## thedude50

damn i spend the day doing stuff for our website which i do hope you all take the time to read its a great place and we do lots of reviews and things like that .

Al i am really bummed you got a bad Stanley block plane, because mine and i have a love affair. she is my hot little Mexican beauty and i sold all my block-planes after i got her. the sole is dead flat the finish is good I dont like the black cap iron but the rest of her is prime time I wish they had more stringent quality control.

Don Congrats on the 62 as you know i got mine on ebay for only 220. I was very happy now i want the extra blade and the hotdog but i need a drill press first I am still part power tool guy .

Only a couple of the regulars have sent me their addresses for the gifts i want to send out this week so don dan al and saddle and tool and smitty and saddle and britt nand scott I need your addresses i dont want to get stuck with these gifts so send your address to me in a PM today PLEASE

Tomorrow I will start the tear down of what the storm left of my new shed I will be at it for the next few days a real drag

Don I also love my new Stanley no4. i didnt like it too much when i got it cause the tote is blocky and dosent feel good in my hand. however it is nice and big and i do need it for really figured grain. what i do like is it was perfectly flat and it has the adjustable mouth. the finish was nice. the controversy on love hate with these planes will go on because of poor quality control and that is Stanley's fault

I would love for you all to attend the woodworking show in Vegas this coming year so we can do a get together any thoughts on the idea.

I am going to read my pms and hope to see ya all soon now send me those addresses


----------



## Bertha

^Well, there you have it, Dan. I must've got a bad one. Which means the 62 is a viable options. Which means you're back to square 1 with your decision, lol.

Dr. Funk, I'm embarrassed to have mentioned a 62 "frog" on a handplane thread, lol. I mean, all my block planes have frogs Embarrassment aside, I think you're right about that plane.

Lysdexic, I wouldn't blame you for trading up to the LN. This is *our* SAWSTOP V POWERMATIC: vintage Stanley 62 or new Lie Nielsen 62. It's a powerful dilemma but it was easily solved by Wayne (who I miss dearly-anyone heard from him?): own both. Buy the LN now and hold out hope for finding a Stanley 62 in the wild.

Saddle, how much do I love that chisel?! I got one not too long ago. I like posting the picture in non-relevant threads to scare people


----------



## drfunk

Does anybody actually know anybody who actually still uses an original Stanley 62? If I was to inadvertently chip the clean mouth on mine I'd be crushed.


----------



## saddletramp

Al, that sucker could scare the beegeezus out of someone. As I said earlier, it is a beast. Can't wait to restore it and then just beat the crap out of it (chop a mortise). lol


----------



## thedude50

Al I am not saying the quality control is acceptable at Stanly and if they want to sell premium planes with these really good new designs they need to address this first. I am very pleased with the 2 sweethearts i got but if they were twisted and nasty they would go right back to Stanley. I know a few people who are pleased with these. But I also know of others like you that got junk in the box. I would recommend if you buy a new sweetheart to buy it in a local store so you can check it out before you take it home.


----------



## thedude50

did you guys check out this young mans stuff http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56615#first-new

it is one of a few he posted i like his work


----------



## Brit

Al - I haven't heard from Wayne either. I'm missing his wit and wisdom too. I sent him a pm a few weeks back and I haven't heard back and that isn't like Wayne. The last time he was active on LJs was 37 days ago.


----------



## lysdexic

Al, the point is not vintage versus new. Maybe it is. But it is not really a trade up. It is the illogical desire to trade one plane for another purely based on looks. The comparison in this incident is between Veritas and LN. I find it hard to believe there is any difference in *function*

I am not really into a vintage 62. Don't know why.

Here are some pics that I took of my BU Jack straight out of the box.





































So, the crazy part for me is that I am actually considering another plane because I now prefer its vintage design.


----------



## saddletramp

Al & Brit, Wayne hasn't been here for 37 days, Philip Marcou hasn't been here for the last 30 days, August McCormick Lehman III has been gone for 2 weeks and Jamie Speirs has been among he missing for 45 days now. Man, I haven't got near enough friends to lose this many all at once. 8^(

Dude, he's posted a couple of really nice planes.

Dan, if you get one of the SW 62s, give it a hell of a workout then post a review ASAP. (I might want it on my Christmas wish list)


----------



## lysdexic

EPIPHANY: you guys have made me a snob ;^)


----------



## saddletramp

LOL-Snobs are born, not made. Don't try to slide the blame our way, keep it at home where it belongs. ;^)))


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's about time…


----------



## Bertha

Congratulations, Scott. And welcome to snobville. I must admit, however, that plane of yours is pretty handsome in those pictures. I hate the wimpy cap. I especially hate the frog (lol, see above).

Wayne, Phillip, and August were some of my favorite contributors. August's milling something or got killed in a repo. Phillip is making a plane somewhere on an island. It's Wayne I'm most worried about, given his bum leg. He sounded like he was on the mend last we spoke.

Saddle, this 1/2 inch is for you!


----------



## Brit

Saddle - I know Mads has been in touch with Jamie. He is busy fixing up his new home and shop but he's OK.


----------



## Bertha

Worked a bit on my knife and I'm liking it a bit more now. I shaped it with carving knives and the sanding belt. The dust from the sander filled in the gaps, so I think I'll wetsand it with danish oil.










Got a Brown & Sharpe square in the mail that would qualify as cute
But the cutest of all is this little bronze spokeshave sitting on Dan's spalt.


















Both were covered in yellow paint


----------



## saddletramp

Al, that is a beautiful brute of a PS, 1/2 inch you say? Re: your carving knife, I only use a couple of different knives myself and they both have pretty slim handles and I havent been able to really do any carving for quite a while due to my RA. Now I am wondering if a knife with a fatter handle like yours might make it easier for me to use. Something to think about.

Andy, thanks for the info on Jamie.


----------



## donwilwol

wow, I can't even go to sleep. It takes to long to catch up to you guys.

I've PM'ed Wayne as well. I have a friend that works for HP, been thinking of doing some investigation. DOesn't seem like Wayne to just go away.

DRfunk, Wayne was one who had both an LN and vintage Stanley 62. He used both.

I do like the looks of the veritas planes, they just don't seem to hold their value like the LNs.

Got to go stand by the mail box for a few days.


----------



## dbray45

Anybody need a Stanley #5 with box

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-BAILEY-No-5-Wood-Plane-w-box-and-original-receipt-booklet-/350511897951
Buy it now $47.99


----------



## mafe

OMG Mauricio I laughed thank you.
Yes he had drilled holes.


----------



## thedude50

i love that bronze spoke shave nice find Al


----------



## thedude50

i just lost some great chisels on eBay Japanese mortice chisels i went 500 for the set of 11 and lost out that is a lot of cash for a set of chisels I will look for more any thoughts on the Japanese chisels you guys.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Dude. I was just reading a book that talked about laminated Japanese chisels. I've always liked them for their looks but I put the book down really wanting a set for the steel.


----------



## thedude50

I have a ton of chisels and use them rarely but i want to learn to use them more. but for many of the things people use chisels for i have a machine or i have a power tool and i wont kill production to do it with all hand tools. this is a new thing for me i have been a power tool guy for over 20 years and its hard to go back to a slower method now there are time when a hand tool is faster and i am all for that i love the idea of making some things by hand but ill be damned if i am going to spend hours making a board flat when i can do it on the planer or the joiner in a minute. now if i am doing it for fun that's entirely something else but i have to make a real go of it the old lady expects me to clear 3k a month minimum and if i don't i am in the dog house. i have to make lots of items or one very special item to clear 3 k a month in the shop. so with the back as bad as it is i am off to two schools real estate school and clnc school both jobs pay well and i only have to work part time. pretty cool i think that leaves me real time to make chips fly which i do love. I love the sound of a smoother and love to see it slide across the wood and give me shavings like nobody's business


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't have a single mortising chisel but I do love seeing Al's big 1/2 inch…

heh heh heh


----------



## ksSlim

I use mortiise chisels for therapy. Bench chisels are on the other hand a joy to use. Folks that bring out the ROS to flush up dowels or thru tenons, have never owned a well honed chisel.


----------



## thedude50

you know i am amaized at the stuff on ebay that is good and realy cheep compared to the retail. I need a set of morticing chisels and will get some but need to sell a 602 and a jet jssg10 to get my drill press. I hope to get it this month a powermatic 2800 she is sweet. i just got the new woodpecker drill press table to put on her as it is really nice and will protect the table that the drill has . I have a few Stanley 45s to sell and a couple of interested party's


----------



## thedude50

i am off to dinner I wonder who will get post 6000


----------



## donwilwol

I don't have any Mortise chisels either. I have a delta mortise machine, but have the chisels on my list of things to look for. I had an 1/8 inch fulton in my hands today, but it was to pricey for me.

I did pick up a small cheap scroll saw for $20 and a nice piece of granite for $15.

I've gotten a little done on my wife's xmas present










I can't seem to get the angle right on my scraper plane so cabinet scraper it is. Dado's still with the router, but the planes have had a work out.










I assume I'll come back in the morning and Dan will have posted his 6000 post.


----------



## thedude50

what are you making don it looks cool what kind of wood are you using I am curious. I cleaned the studs up and didnt take any photos because the roof is still sitting there on the ground. i cant find my wonderbar and need it badly.


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of mortise chisels. I was working on mine this evening. The the back edge, away from the bevel, has a bow along it length. Its not bad - maybe a 1/64th. I assume this developed after repeated sharpenings taking a little of the back to get an edge as oppose to taking the material from the bevel only.

Is it critical for a mortise chisel to have a dead flat back? cuz this un ain't gonna.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don- looks like a great build so far. Love those 6' bar clamps. I have a pair like those for just such a clamping emergency…

Now to wait for 6K…

EDIT- This IS 6,000. I'd like to thank the Academy… ;-)

And Al for starting this Totally Epic Thread.


----------



## lysdexic

Damn, I didn't realize that I was so close. Smitty, you have probably been just sitting there all damn day just waiting for someone to hit 5999. Just waiting to claim you GLORY! I see how it is.


----------



## TechRedneck

6000 posts! I wonder if this is some sort of record? It's been fun following this with ya all.


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty 6K!!! Well done, Dan must have felt like sharing. : )


----------



## getlostinwood

Im figuring this is the best plance to ask for some help. Being a power tool guy, but challenged by the Galootness Index I was compelled to bid on a solid wood plane. 








Its about 16" long and is marked D. Kimberly and Sons as well as A M Rele. At least thats all I can make out. 
Picture looks like the handle is cracked that is the auction tag. Looks like all the original wood cant tell if the iron is original.
I guess now I have to learn to sharpen a blade and start to find a project or two to start to learn. ANY info is appreciated.


----------



## thedude50

My all wood planes sit on the shelf .I have mastered setting up metal planes and haven't even tried to mess with wood planes they are difficult to get right but when you do they can be real fun to play with. I think they look pretty cool . there are threads and blogs on this site that cover refurbishing these planes i think i do think its LJ at least I am pretty sure .


----------



## ksSlim

Congrats Smitty-wonder who'll hit 10K. 
tell Lysdexic that mortise blades work better with a flat back. 1/64th bow isn't bad, but, makes it hard to get straight sides in a mortise. That's why those old "pig stickers" are so thick front to back. When you flat hone the back after doing the bevel you lose some material each time, or if you use a ?? lb. mallet a thinner blade could flex some.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Getlost - don W has a number of great references for plane restores, and I thing RG has done the wood plane thing. A number here have also built their own wood bodies. I have a wood body jack plane, a Sandusky, thats within a half inch of yours… You have a jack plane. First plane to touch the wood, it is used to true faces and edges in a hurry, before finer work (jointers) and finish work (smoothers) is done.

Get 'er sharp, set the iron to take as fine a shaving as you can, then tap it / fettle 'til it doesn't take one at all. Then a tap on the iron and try again. You'll be hooked…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## lysdexic

Smitty- please tell kaSlim that I appreciate the info. I knew it made a difference conceptually. I was hoping that someone here would tell me not to worry about. I guess I'll be spending sometime with the sandpaper.


----------



## ksSlim

Lost inTW .. Welcome to "tail-less" sharp edges. Many vintage tools need care takers and not so many folks take the time to appreciate "tail-less" tools. Several Jocks have done blogs on restores. We're awaiting a report on your progress. CAUTION!!! restoration and "tail-less" tools can be addictive.


----------



## mafe

Hi Guys,
Jamie is fine, he is just a busy bee, making his new home, woodworking school and workshop, some slow progress on powersupply but all is moving well. I feel he is happy and had news only few days ago.

Al, that is a fine knife you are making there, is it the woof you got not so long ago the big pile?

Wayne was he not out of medicine again? I thought he said he was good now and happy for this. I think he is on vecation and will pop up with a smile.

Getlostinwood: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/23698

Copenhagen is under the sun and life and luck is smiling at me so much these days that I pinch my arm and try not to smile all day, so no much time in the workshop or web.

Best of my thoughts,
Mads

Nice Shave Al.


----------



## donwilwol

Mads, I really hope you are right about Wayne, but somehow can picture him "just on vacation" without his smartphone.

getlostinwood, check out some of my projects. You can make that piece look and work really nice. Mads and RG both have great blogs on "how to" with the wood bodies.

Dude, the cabinet is going to be a bar cabinet. The wood is native sawn oak. Shane was pestering me to take photos so I am trying. I have to remember the camera though. I'll start a blog soon.

Next topic, I really wanted this but the price just spiraled out of control for me. A panel raising plane seems so pricey, so here we go:










This will become my panel raising plane. I got my shaper all set up except for dust collecting, but I need the plane for the galoot factor, and the shaper is so loud and dusty.


----------



## ksSlim

SHAPER-WHAT???? don't run without ear protection. I can find someone to explain why.
Thanks for the link Mads, had trouble finding it for Lost in T W.


----------



## Bertha

Congrats to Smitty on 6000! I still haven't made Dan's plaque for 5000, lol. I'd like to see that shaper, Don. I'm looking forward to seeing the panel raiser. The fleabay one was a bit too pretty.


----------



## mafe

;-)


----------



## Brit

You can wash and wash and wash and wash, but you can't get rid of the smell of BLO can you? Just put the first coat of BLO on 'BIG JOE'. Hope to have it finished next weekend.

Looking forward to that panel raiser Don.


----------



## RGtools

This is what happens when I wander off for a day. Al what is the other plane you have on the spalt?

I hope Wayne comes back too.

Scott, congratulations on admitting you have become a snob, it's ok, we are here to help. (Refine your snobbishness of course.)


----------



## Bertha

Got the first 400 grit wetcoat on my knife









Buffed off the last of the yellow paint on my new B/S minisquare








Logo detail


----------



## jusfine

How about those Packers? Eh?  UNdefeated!


----------



## getlostinwood

Thanks for the motivation. I'm finishing up some built in bookshelves, but I've already got dreams of a shop cabinet with a lovely row of vintage handtools. Man is the wife gonna love to hear this. 
Thanks for the link mads, I'll make sure and post the project

Wayne


----------



## dbray45

Dude - www.japanwoodworker.com

Lots of chisels and eye candy


----------



## thedude50

ya David its one of my favorite sites I really love the Japanese life style. so many tools so little money I spend about 600 dollars a month on tools an average month just for tools I am keeping plus at least 2k a month in tools to sell I have a addiction to tools and when i am buying to sell sometimes I forget and keep them for god knows what

Any of you guys need a good framing hammer the osh was changing brands and dropped dead on tools I got a bunch of hammers cheep and want to sell them for 30 dollars each 24 oz framing hammers

also I still have the jet grinder I have a couple of interested buyers but don got the lie Nelson and wants to stay married and Scott has spent a fortune on tools so it is still up for grabs I will be posting it in the want ad section in the morning for more money so if anyone wants it tonight its 200 plus freight and insurance I may decide tonight to keep it or give it to my uncle for his turning tools god only knows but if someone posts they want it tonight and can pay tomorrow its yours


----------



## thedude50

on a separate note I need about 50 bf of 4/4 walnut and don't want to pay 9 dollars a bf here and am looking for a good deal on getting it shipped here. any of you guys able to help a dude out ?


----------



## mochoa

My lumber dealer says there is high demand for our walnut in china so its driving our prices up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Great for walnut growers, I guess…Dude, you have the tools! Hope the shop comes together again without more mishaps!


----------



## thedude50

thanks my friend so do I and a bit of luck. i was told in the wood forum where to buy some wood in Watsonville and i am going there to buy some walnut and cherry. I want to spend a grand on lumber at this price so I CAN HAVE A TON OF PROJECTS TO MAKE FOR A FEW MONTHS. Ya I like it. cant wait till the shed is done and its full of the stuff cluttering up my shop. I am also going to go to real estate school and clnc school soon things are looking up. YEA!


----------



## Bertha

RG, that other plane on Dan's spalt is a Paul Hamler slipper. It's one of my keepsakes that lives in the top of the till alongside Mads' knife and Grizz's lighter


----------



## donwilwol

My wife is asking me what I want for xmas. I'm thinking of a good scraper plane. What would you buy? Lie-Nielsen 112, 85, vintage stanley 112? Veritas? How is the Veritas Scraping Plane Insert?

Edit, forgot to add the scraper blade for the 62?


----------



## racerglen

some little guys..









wood bodys and silicone bronze shaves from LV, 
the brass and rosewood from Busy Bee.


----------



## BrandonW

Al, that's a beefy marking knife. I'm sure your friend will love it. I'm interested in what you think about that Hock blade? I also love that logo on the combination square. I'm not familiar with that company-should I be?

Mauricio--sucks to hear that our Walnut is being exported and driving up prices, but I guess it's good for sawyers in general. Where do you buy your hardwoods locally?

Glen, those planes from Busy Bee look an awful like the small ones from Harbor Freight.


----------



## racerglen

Brandon, I have a sneaking suspision they're cousins

;-)


----------



## dbray45

Don - Stanley #12 scraper plane - I have one, works great.


----------



## Dcase

I am a bit behind again after the weekend…

So I got my 113 all tuned up and spent some time working with it this weekend. The plane works well but I did not find it all that comfortable to hold. I found myself moving my hands a lot searching for a comfortable place to hold the plane. If this plane was going to be an every day user then it would be a problem but I don't plan on using it all that often so I can live with it. I will post pictures soon..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don - Al got one of those scraper / frog inserts for one of his planes as I recall. Not sure if he did a review on it, though.


----------



## racerglen

And..Patrick's Superior works is baaaaaack on line with the Stanley 
details !


----------



## Dcase

I think I am becoming more and more of a collector… I need to stay off ebay.


----------



## jusfine

Don, I have the Veritas Scraper plane, it works well, lots of adjustments to get exactly the action you want. I like it.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, I get my wood from Peachstate Lumber Products in Kennessaw. They are pretty good but I dont have anything to compare them too. Where have you gone?

Have you see those guys up in the Blue Ridge Mountains on Craigslist? I think they have a woodmiser and are always posting realy nice slabs of wood including walnut. I wouldnt mind making the road trip up there one day and stocking up on some walnut if they have good prices.

Man now I want to buy those little brass infill harbor freight plains for $12. How bad can they be? That little chisle plane could come in handy.


----------



## racerglen

Mine arern't that great on blade quality..the scraper needed a lot of work on it's wee blade, but they're at least useable.
The wood guys are a whole cut or several cuts above.


----------



## drfunk

I have the LN 212. It's a little cutie. I've used it a couple times, but I'm not a guy that scrapes all that often, so the LV card set works just fine for me. I figure someday I'll fall into a 112 (or clone) for cheap.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon this guy has walnut for $4-$4.50BF. http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/mat/2697220655.html
Thats pretty good.


----------



## drfunk

Dan, the 20 is the comfortable circular plane - another one for your collection.


----------



## Dcase

The #20 looks like it would be a lot more comfortable to hold and use. The problem I was having with the 113 is I found the back handle too small for my hand. What made it worse is the depth adjustment wheel got in my way when holding the plane by the back. The other issue is the front knob turns as you are using it, just like Mr Leech describes on the Blood n Gore site.

I guess its a good excuse to go get myself a #20


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio,

I'll sometimes go to Peach State. They have a pretty good selection, it seems. If I just need domestics, I'll often go to Suwanee Lumber, which is closer for me (I'm on the east end of the perimeter), but they're not quite as big as Peach State. The prices are generally comparable. I'll have to check out that place you linked.

The little brass planes are okay, especially for the price. I've used the chisel on a couple of times. It's funny, though, because sometimes I'll see them on ebay going for double what they cost at HF.


----------



## RGtools

I put quite the pile of sapele shavings on my workbench this weekend. I really need to post a pic here.

Mauricio I go the high angle plane working 10 degree back bevel 20 degree primary, This 30 wedge ange works exceptionally well for dealing with tricky grain. I cambered the blade heavier than I normally would so I am only taking about 1/2" wide shavings at the depth of cut I am dealing with (miniscule) but this is about perfect since the grain reverses in a fairly predictable 1/2" pattern. I would still rather have an incident angle on the bed that is higher, but this worked Very well for my situation. I still need to post that darn trick for the back bevels.


----------



## Dcase

RG, Have you planed that Wenge yet?


----------



## mochoa

RG, that high angle german woody you just got would have been good too but I think you had aready done the back bevel by the time you got it.

Did you try the german plane on that tricky wood? I wonder how that would go?


----------



## Dcase

Here is a nice Skew Rabbet for you guys…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-STANLEY-289-SKEW-RABBET-PLANE-/170740299850?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c0ea384a#ht_500wt_1361

I really like the Skew Rabbet but I am being pulled more towards this one…
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-NO-74-STANLEY-FLOOR-PLANE-PAT-DATE-DEC-1-1885-/170740286440?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c0ea03e8#ht_500wt_1361

I want it for nothing more then a picture of me pushing it like a push broom along a solid wood floor with nice shavings all around.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, here you go

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-STANLEY-444-DOVETAIL-PLANE-1910-PATENT-DATE-/180766949205?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a168cbf55#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, Those are some sweet planes, but I thought you were going to stay off ebay. ;-)


----------



## Dcase

Your right Brandon… I need to stay off ebay before I do something stupid like bid on a useless floor plane.


----------



## mochoa

How does that dovetail plane work?


----------



## Dcase

I think its for planing sliding dovetails. If I had one I would need to find some directions.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How does it work? Not very well at all, according to Mr. Leach… But I'd still like one. And I think it'd be more useful than a floor plane, but not sure.


----------



## Brit

Don - I use a Stanley No.80 with a Hock blade.


----------



## Dcase

I want the floor plane just for the photo of me using it… I just think it would make for a classic photo opp and maybe even you tube video.. I am sure it will sell for more then I can afford though..

On another note, did you notice that there was a Furring plane on ebay that ended the other day? I saw it just before it ended and the bidding was up over 500 dollars and the reserve had not yet been met.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, I've got a #80 and an #81 with a hock blade. The spoke shave style handles just seem uncomfortable for me. Scraping a board or 2 is ok, but I'd like something I can comfortably smooth a large amount at once. I'm leaning toward the veritas. What I can find seem to indicate that one is the best. I really don't want to spend the money for the LN, and it seems the veritas has better positive reviews anyhow.

I figure eventually I'll learn what I'm doing wrong with the #81, but I don't own a veritas, and I really think I should. Its time I started to act like one of the "cool" kids.

Dan…a floor plane. Man we need an intervention. Dan has gone way past the dark side and into the black hole. Dan, can you hear me. Guy's I think he's fading fast.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I did see that furring plane auction. Amazing. Perhaps one is a collector (vs. user) when there are recurring purchases of incredibly expensive tools that will never be used / have no practical value in the shop… Everything I have in the tool tills gets use or I won't buy it. If I ever get my hands on my Grail, the #164, I will use it…


----------



## mafe

I have the Veritas scraper plane and love it.
Guess there are many doors to heaven…


----------



## Dcase

I guess I am not a collector yet then… I don't have any incredibly expensive tools. I have only one plane that I spent more then 100 on and thats my Stanley #2.

So I am not past the dark side yet Don!

So would now be a bad time to say I won an auction for a Stanley #10? I couldn't help it, it was cheap for a #10.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I say go for the Veritas. It's around the same price as a used Stanley 112, but it seems to have a few improvements (despite the ugly tote). Let us know how you like it! You're becoming a new plane purchaser now (when's your LN #62 arriving?). Are you getting tired of restoring the vintages ones? Anathema, I know. ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very cool, congrats on the #10. They've fascinated me from the beginning, especially the Type 1, with adjustable mouth. Then there are the ones with nickers, and the ones with tilting knob and tote. That plane has it's own fractional family!

Just can't come to grips with how I'd use it / how it's radically different than choosing, for example, a #78 for a rabbet.


----------



## RGtools

Mauricio. I did try the german plane on the tricky wood, it performed quite well despite the gaping maw that is the mouth opening. The agressive curve on a light setting gave me the idea for how to handle the interlocked grain on the Sapele. The wood is so funky to work with.

Have not messed with the wenge yet, that project is after the current one and since that is the class, I really can't flip things around in my shop the way I normally can. I will be doing vieo of it though because, I intend to do a "hand plane by hand tutorial".

Mads you have the right words. Glad to hear about things in your life getting on the right track and I hope that your future is as bright as you see it right now.

I would rather have the ECE dovetail plane, but it's pretty fast to cut a sliding DT with a chisel.


----------



## Brit

RG - No pressure, but I'd love to see a video of you cutting a sliding DT with a chisel. When you say a sliding dovetail, are you talking about the kind of sliding dovetail that you would use to fix the end of a shelf in a carcase?


----------



## donwilwol

No Brandon, I'm really not tired of restoring them, but with the change in the weather here in the NE, so goes the flea markets, and ebay just hasn't really been my friend lately. Beside some real woodworking projects, the holidays, the cold weather means less shop time etc, I just need to do some wood working. I've still got the panel raiser to convert (i figure if I say it enough here, It'll force me to follow through and not just revert to the shaper).

The other problem is I've become more fussy. I know what I like now. I need to upgrade my #5 1/2, but I know the new one will have the low knob, the frog adjuster screw, no kidney shaped key hole, etc, etc. That coupled with the fact I've learned I hate selling stuff on ebay, I've decided to be fussy.

Its odd how things work out. For the life of me I couldn't find a piece of granite for a reasonable price. I took my old craftsman tablesaw apart and pieced it out on ebay. Kept the motor, stand and top for using as a flat surface for flattening planes. Wound up making more money on the remaining parts than I was selling the saw for, plus I walked into my local antique shop that always has scrap pieces of granite and there is the perfect piece for $15. I bought it, so now I have 2 flat pieces to flatten the planes I can't find anymore. Go figure.

The real flea markets start back up come spring, so will the refurbs.

Dan, congrats on that #10. I bid on a few, but got beat pretty bad. I hope to find one in the wild. I'd really like to have one too.


----------



## donwilwol

RG, I was thinking the same thing as andy when I read your post. I never even thought of cutting a sliding DT with a chisel. I'm thinking of a dovetail used as a shelf glide. Same?


----------



## BrandonW

Plus, Don, you still have all those molding planes to get to. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

I've been using the molding planes. There is not much to do except use them. I was a bit surprised to find they are all pretty sharp (all I've used anyhow).

I used a round over yesterday. I was going to post a picture here, but unfortunately it's on my computer at home.


----------



## Dcase

I have been bidding on the #10 planes for at least two years now. I have always lost and they have always sold for more then I wanted to pay. Even ones that had been welded sold for a lot. I was pretty shocked to learn that I finally won one and even more shocked that I won it for the price that I did. Here is the one I won

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300629293865?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1361

As for sliding dovetails my tool of choice would be the router.. I would love to see them done with a chisel though..

RG, hopefully you have better luck hand planing the Wenge then I did. I was barley able to even get an actual shaving from the wood. I bet changing the cutting angles or using a low angle plane would give better results but my BU planes just didn't work well with the wood. My 3hp MiniMax even struggled with it.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, you got a great deal on the #10. Its got what looks like it will be great looking wood once fixed and cleaned up. I do like it.

I've had 2 totes rebreak just glueing lately. I just ordered this. I've used this to epoxy for tips and fore ends to rifle stocks. After rolling down a couple of rocks and ledges and had them hold, I figure a plane tote should be a cake walk. That and you can dye it any shade of brown to help hide the crack. I rebroke the tote on my 4 1/2, so that will be the first test. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's an excellent win!

Ditto the 'see them done with a chisel' request, RG.

Don, you're going to feel good about those moulders for a very long time. Wish I had just a few nice profiles in stock to reach for…


----------



## Dcase

I have a number of totes that I have glued using just regular titebond and haven't had one break on me yet. I guess I am lucky?


----------



## BrandonW

I received a package in the mail today from Smitty. I had Petey the cat inspect if for anything suspicious.










It was the Craftsman 78 that Smitty sold me for a more than reasonable price! It had the nicker, iron, lever cap, and depth adjustment, but no fence. Lucky for me, I had already stopped by Highland Hardware and picked up a new Stanley 78 fence and rod for about 10 bucks.










Will they fit? Yes of course, love at first site--an international marriage as the plane is clearly made in USA and the fence and rod made in Mexico.










Smitty also mentioned that he threw in something a little extra because it was such a big box. What could it be, I wondered. A Wards Master (jack) plane (no Dan can't have them all), with plastic handles and a plastic depth adjustment knob.










That Wards Master had one of the most interesting knobs I've seen.










But that's not all, he even sent along some wood shavings--such a generous one, that Smitty!










I've just had a few minutes to play with the two planes-both make some decent shavings. I think I can really put the 78 plane to good use; I've been wanting to get one for awhile. The Wards Master will probably make a nice plane for the shelf since I already have a number of jack planes.


----------



## RGtools

I would be happy to post a vid when I get a minute. I need to post a picture of the box that I made recently that used one (or really a variation of one). Tiny box from start to tinish in about 40 minutes. Kind of rough but it was my first try at this kind of thing.

I use sliding dovetails on carcass work for attaching the bottom shelf to a book case. This way I can have DT's on top and a slider on bottom (the sides are extended towards the floor to create legs…another project I need to post…I suck at that) this way the carcass is ridgid without having to restort to an alan peters joint.

The trick to cutting them (for me anyway) is to use a WIDE chisel, but only take small bites. This way your cuts register off of each other and tend to be pretty darn accurate. I only bevel one side of the DT too, since the tail can create stress on the casework and can split out if you are not careful about their use.


----------



## Bertha

Awesome SmittyClaus! I'd like a write-up on that aftermarket fence. Do it here, as this is the only thread I frequent


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Amina, for stopping by! You sound like a nice girl for whom you are…


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I never have seen a wards master with plastic handles. That's different.

Here's the cabinet as it sits tonight. I was one piece short for the drawers, so I had to glue a couple pieces together. Maybe I can finish the dovetails tomorrow night. 2 drawers right below the wine cubbys.










*Now for a question.* I need to attach these steel bars to each corner for decorations.

I'd rather not have screws showing or if they must show I'd like them rusted to match. I don'r have any rusted screws, any ideas?










Here is the molder at work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have rusty, 1" slotted screws. About five lbs of them. I'll happily sent you a couple dozen… Seriously.


----------



## ksSlim

Rust your screws to match. Best results start by degreasing with lacquer thinner, wet with hydrogen peroxide from the first aid section. moniter progress might need to repeat as necessary.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, that would be great. I'll PM my address.


----------



## SamuelP

Don W - Instead of screws, how about using hand cut nails and small washers on the inside and and pounding the inside down like a rivet almost. I am thinking of that little joint where the lateral adjustment swivels.

It would be nice to see a nice little piece of hand fashioned iron there instead of a screw.


----------



## donwilwol

Sam, you had me right up to "I am thinking of that little joint where the lateral adjustment swivels." That part lost me.


----------



## SamuelP

I have a communication issue that reaches farther than I expected.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Think plane frog, i think…


----------



## SamuelP

You got it.


----------



## ShaneA

Brandon, was that a confirmation that the stanley rod/fence from highland will thread/screw successfully to the craftsman 78?

Don, was it you that said it (stanley rod) would not mate to the MF 85? I unfortunately have both rodless, one fenceless : (


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes. I tested it before sending, he confirmed stanley new rod works w/ craftsman 78


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks Smitty, one day I will have a complete one!


----------



## thedude50

ok guys i want some advise what scrub plane should i get as a user. i know now ill hate to use anything i cant put a modern blade in. i want one with the 4 finger grip that rob cosman speaks about. I joined robs new hand tool school website and now i am really going ape over the scrub plane he is using . I cant tell if it is a veritas a Stanley or a LN 
I am sure any of the scrub planes will do the work once i put an ibc blade in them but i do want it to work great any ideas are welcome I will likely buy a new one as i am busy restoring enough planes to sell but i guess one more wont make that much difference as long as the big fat ibc scrub blade will fit in it


----------



## saddletramp

Dude, I don't know about the rest of the scrubs but the Stanley 40 is an absolut beast. It takes the wood down like an earthmover tearing off topsoil.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, the stanley 78 rod has a different thread than the MF. The millers falls has a 1/4-20 thread. I just cut the head off a 1/4" bolt for the MF. It's just a hair small in diameter but works. The fence will work on either.

dude, I have a #40 I haven't used it a lot but I like it so far.

Sam, I figured out what you were getting at with Smitty's little clue. Problem is the way the corner is made I can't get behind the metal enough. My wife had made the suggestion about cut nails as well. I was also thinking of something like PL400. I'm hoping smitty's screws work.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## RGtools

Random shavings shot.


----------



## Dcase

Dude, IBC does not make a iron for the Stanley #40 scrub plane that I know of. I do know that Hock sells a new iron that will fit the Stanley #40… You don't need a new iron for the plane to work well though. My Stanley #40 works great with the old blade.

RG, nice shavings picture. Is that a WoodRiver plane?


----------



## BrandonW

Great work bench. How often do we clean up our shavings? I usually scrape some off the floor when I need to start a fire.

Looks like a WR #6 to me. How do you like the WR planes, RG?


----------



## Dcase

I got tempted to check ebay this morning… Found this little guy… its worth a look.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SARGENT-LADY-BUG-PLANE-1507-/250943083547?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6d5f941b#ht_6322wt_1344


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude, I agree with our esteemed colleagues that the #40 is just about the most perfect tool for roughing up wood. It's laugh-out-loud fun the first time you hog out material. The only other real option is a #41; it's bigger. In real scrub work, IMO, bigger isn't better. Smaller allows you to work longer and get the stuff into shape.

About the blade, save resources for tools that can take advantage of a premium upgrade. The #40's iron is very thick and delightfully cambered. Give it a try and let us know if you still go ahead and replace it.


----------



## RGtools

WR #6 V1. I know I am among a bunch of LN people, I am not going to bash LN's, they are great tools…however, the WR is a solid performer. For the price it's difficult to beat this as an entryl level workhorse. If I had it do do over I would have grabbed a 5 instead of a 6 though.


----------



## RGtools

As far as cleaning off chavings goes. Pretty often, this is just a few components worth of shavings. I put them in paperbags and use them to preheat my flues in my woodstoves to heat my house. perfect way to start a fire.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I use wood shavings as packing material… 

But seriously, without a wood floor in my shop I don't feel the need to sweep up just too often. It just seems that clean concrete is harder than concrete covered with wood shavings to stand on for long periods of time. Especially now that winter is upon us. That said, I have HEAT coming to the shop within the next day or two. Yeah! I'll post an update to my workshop page, with pics, when it happens. Long time coming, too.

RG - Don't you have a #5 of anything, or just saying you wished that your WR was a #5? 'Cause if you don't have a five, I know where you could have gotten a Wards Master pretty cheap…


----------



## Dcase

Here are some pics of my #113

Before-









After-









All I did to clean the plane was soak it over night in EvapoRust and then I gave it a good scrub cleaning. I oiled all the movable parts really well and then put a heavy coat of paste wax over everything.

Here are a couple of pictures of the plane in action after I sharpened the iron. 


















As I said earlier the only real complaint I have with the plane is that it is not all that comfortable to hold. I also don't much care for the location of the depth adjustment wheel. I think the depth adjustment wheel was relocated on the later models of this plane. The depth wheel on mine got in my way while using. Its a fun plane to use though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That looks like fun, Dan!


----------



## BrandonW

That does look like a lot of fun! I've been seeing of bunch of 113s on ebay lately, but still most go for more than I'd like to spend. How small of a concave curve can it handle?


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I am not sure. I only used it on that piece shown in the last picture I posted. It wont do anything really small. I was seeing a lot of them on Ebay as well and I won mine for 65.00 which I think is pretty good price. I see them go anywhere from 60 to over 100.


----------



## Brit

*Don* - I see where you're going with that cabinet design. If your wife doesn't like it, you can put some block planes in the cubby holes and some bigger planes on the other shelves and use it in the shop. Good thinking man!

*Dan* - Was it yesterday you said you were going to stay off ebay? You didn't even last a day. LOL. I like that Lady Bug though.

*RG* - Nice shavings.

*Lance* - I have a number of Rob Cosman's DVDs and he use a LN scrub on those. Mind you, he was selling LN planes at the time so he might be using something else now. If IBC aren't making a scrub blade, I'd say it was a pretty good bet he's still using a LN.


----------



## Dcase

I know I said no more ebay but you guys have to see this one..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIRDSILL-HOLLY-PATENT-1852-IRON-PLANE-UNUSUAL-STYLE-/200685293963?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb9c6918b#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cool, love that lever cap.


----------



## ShaneA

whoa, $2800…that is a good chunk of change. Will it sell? Or is that price out of line?


----------



## Diggerjacks

Hello

A lot of pictures and a lot of beautiful tools


----------



## Brit

I bet it doesn't sell for that price. He's having a laugh isn't he? You've got to admire the guys pluck though. I love the bit where he says "....WHERE ARE YOU GOING TO FIND ANOTHER HOLLY'S PATENT PLANE IN TIME FOR THE HOLIDAYS


> ?


" Like anyone would have one of them on their Christmas list.

Cool plane though.


----------



## Dcase

I have no idea if it will sell or if the price is out of line. Its the first and only one of these I have ever seen. Its def a collector plane thats for sure.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I bet Don could have that thing shined up and taking wispy shavings in no time…

Hello, Digger!


----------



## RGtools

Hi Digger, Glad you have enjoyed.

I have a Stanley 5 with a corrugated sole that I am VERY fond of. It's behind the WR in the shavings shot.

If you want to see both in use, see the last video here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

In case anyone missed it, great poem by "moment" regarding The Most Epic Thread:

"The Cult of Ryhkeneseology says, 'You must pass the seven planes of self awareness , pass the river of the four winds, decend into the underverse of trans-plane , pass the honeing rocks , through the shaving caves , emerge in the frog trail , up the winding canyon of levelty , reaching the precipice…and then jump off . That's the only way.'"

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to google Ryhkeneseology…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, Google points to a single use: lumberjocks.com/topics/32449


----------



## thedude50

oh now were a cult just because were friendly in this thread and there is no bickering is mostly because we stay on topic pretty well. as we are all addicted to the hand plane . so a lie nelson or a 40 which one will cost less I have bid on a few 40s over the past year and never won one. i guess i will have to go see the lN and see if I should be willing to buy it or pay more for the 40 anyone know the number of the LN. I could swear in the online class Rob said he had an IBC blade in his scrub plane but I will just ask him, a privilege of the being friends thing I guess .

Did any of you guys go check out my website Daniel and I work very hard to make that site a good resource for tool reviews and we will be doing more things to make the site grow some feedback would be cool from you my friends


----------



## donwilwol

I won the bid on ebay for the #40 and a #S5 and a #220 for $62. I beat Dan by a buck, so its still possible to get a deal.

Smitty, you buy that plane, I'll shine it up for you…..for free…..just so I can see it.

Dude, I've looked at your site. Its pretty good, except I often wonder why you don't have a list of the stuff you have for sale though.

Sorry, no real time today, back to work.


----------



## Brit

*Lance* - I lingered on your site for a while at the weekend. I like the fact that it is not too busy with ads and flashing graphics etc. I like the background image and the clearly defined links. Personally I would have either made the main links under the header a larger point size so they stood out a little more or just make them bold. I tried searching for a few things that I new were on the site and they came up and I like the fact that I could refine how the search worked.

One thing that I wondered about though was why you were offering the ability to create an account. What is the benefit of creating an account on the site? What do account holders see that non-account holders don't?


----------



## Dcase

Dude, Stanley made two sized Scrub planes the #40 and # 40 1/2. The #40 is more common and prices on it vary. The Stanley #40 1/2 is harder to find and sells for a lot more then the #40.

LN makes one size scrub plane and its the #40 1/2. IBC does sell irons for the LN 40 1/2, these might also fit the Stanley 40 1/2 but IBC does not make a iron for the #40 that I know of. Hock does have an iron for the #40.

Now if you want my honest opinion I don't think your going to see any real difference between an old scrub plane iron and a newer premium iron. I own 3 IBC irons and I love them but I cant see a real advantage to having one in my scrub plane. The scrub plane is a workhorse not made to take fine shavings. With the old iron sharp it does a fantastic job of hogging off material.

Your cheapest route would be to go with an old Stanley #40 but as far as I know you would not be able to put a Pinnacle iron in it, only a Hock. A vintage Stanley #40 1/2 is going to cost you almost as much as a new LN #40 1/2 so I would get the LN before I got the Stanley.


----------



## ShaneA

Lance, I looked at your site as well. Seems pretty well laid out, no real complaints here. I even thew in a rating on the only product I have that I saw a review for. I love me some Forrest blades, so the dado king is a winner in my book.

Simple question time…the 608 blade I have is nearing the end. When is it a lost cause? is there a standard of when to put them out to the pasture? I see woodcraft is having a sale on pinnacle blades that will fit the #8. $36 down from $60. Is that a "good deal" or should I be trying to find an original, or another maker? Opinions on any of these are always welcome. Thanks

Don, just think how cheap the rest of us could get planes from Ebay, if we didnt have to beat out Dan every time : )


----------



## donwilwol

shane, I don't have a pinnicle blade but have never heard anything bad about them. I'd say the time to put the old one out to pasture is when the new one is one sale.

we need a link here where we tell each other what we're bidding on. We're probably more responsible for driving up our prices than we know.

Lance, I also had the same question as Andy. What do you get when you create an account. An email with a list of tools to buy like supertools does would be fantasic.


----------



## Dcase

haha

Shane, get the pinnacle from Woodcraft on sale. When I got my #8 the iron was really rough so I bought the Pinnacle one from Woodcraft. Its probably your best choice. Finding an old iron to fit the #8 may be hard and when you factor in the price, shipping and time it takes to lap the back and sharpen it your better off just paying the 36 for the new one..

The Pinnacle will still need to be lapped and sharpened but it wont take that long. I am happy with their iron in my #8.


----------



## Brit

My wife, my daughter and I all write a christmas list with 4 things on it that we want up to an agreed budget.
That way, you don't know what you are getting, but you do know it will be something that you actually want. One of my choices was a Pinnacle blade/chipbreaker for my No.7.

I know it is the thought that counts, but let's face it, there's nothing worse than ripping off the wrapping paper to find a tea cozy when you only drink coffee.


----------



## ShaneA

Will the pinnacle iron mate with the original chipbreaker? If so I may go for it.

Don, "when the new one is on sale" may be the greatest/simplest answer ever given. I like the way you think.

As for bidding against each other/cornering the plane market, I have often wondered if it was one of you guys I was bidding up. While I am no expert, it seems if you click on the bids tab, you can see the first and last initial of the ebay name the bidder uses. I would not have a problem sharing my initials or writing down others, but there is a small, and I mean real small voice in the back of my head, that wonders if that is ok? But I dont want to cost my mentors/enablers more $. : )


----------



## Brit

Ah the joys of buying from ebay.co.uk are that you guys are crippled by the postage so I don't need to worry about that. Or do I?


----------



## Brit

Its the those Danish chaps that I have to deal with.


----------



## jusfine

Andy, I pay the postage. And yes, I am limping a bit…it hurts.
The only way I can look at it is that I can write off a certain amount of postage each year on the business.


----------



## Brit

Randy, having seen some of the beautiful planes you've purchased I'd have to say that I don't consider you a threat. You're way out of my price range.


----------



## jusfine

Thanks Andy, in a funny way, that makes me feel better about you… 

I hear it a lot that I have so many nice tools and how can I afford it - my choice is not to smoke or drink, so if one adds up what that costs in a given month or year, that's where I spend my money instead.

Some of the guys working for us smoke at least a pack of cigs a day, $12.00×30 days in a good month = a really decent Veritas plane, or if I wait a month and a half, I get a LN.

At the end of the year, I have a shelf full of planes, they have a good chance of lung cancer…

Off the soapbox, hope you are not a smoker…no offense intended to those who light up. Flames?


----------



## Brit

ROFLMAO - Randy that makes perfect sense to me. You have every right to spend your money how you want and nobody can tell you otherwise.

I have two New Years resolutions.

1) To loose 28lbs and get fit.
2) To stop smoking. LOL. Having more money to buy tools is my motivation for doing so.

I know I can loose the weight because I've done it before and I actually found it pretty easy. Hopefully I'll be able to stop smoking too. I'm going to pick a plane that I crave and make it my desktop image. Then every time I crave a cigarette, I can look at the image and realize that I crave the plane even more.

No offense taken my friend.


----------



## jusfine

Andy, I just read your Christmas list idea, I think that is great and will see if we can incorporate that into our family. Thanks!

Well, losing weight is one of my goals, sadly, it is hard to score there…


----------



## ShaneA

$12 for cigarettes, is that how much they cost? Wow, that is an investment. I could stand to loose a few pounds myself, maybe if I cut back on the cheez-its I could save some $ and drop a few inches of the waist line.


----------



## jusfine

Shane, I was just informed of that price the other day, I couldn't believe it!

Think about cutting back after the holidays, eh?


----------



## thedude50

hey guys as of this moment the only thing you get for joining the site is a quarterly email where dan sends somethig out about a deal we got for our readers etc and a list of the new reviews

As far as selling something on the site it is not my personal page it is owned by Dan Carter and myself.he is the majority holder in the venture. I was more involved till he moved to Oregon and am back helping him get tools to review and writing articles thank god for editors .I want the site to do well and in a while members will be able to post reviews and things on our new site freetoolreview.com this will be a more public driven site at the tow site we have discused having a forum but this site and a few others have that area sewed up and i dont want to compete with LJ so the sites perpose is to see projects and to get our opinion on tools. we have been at this 15 years and are working harder than ever right now.

I thank you all for your input on the scrub plane i dont know which way ill go i think rob will be calling me in a few minutes and i want to get what ever plane he is using because i want the ibc blade i am hooked on them aack another expense

Justfine i found the 45 and am cleaning it up so it is perfict for you ill post pics in here if thats ok with you ill also pm you when it is up here . sorry I am behind but that is the story of my life lately

Oh Ya on my site one more thing members will be enrolled for a tool giveaway we will be doing soon Lance


----------



## donwilwol

Talk about *LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT*
I was working in my shop after work tonight when UPS came. I didn't even see him, but when I went back in the house, there it sat.





































So I had to give it a try. I've heard you can take these right out of the box and use them. I never really believed it, but hey you never know, right?

So when you look, its hard to look past the see through shavings, but look at the piece of wood I made them with. This is 30 seconds after it came out of the box.














































I'd love to write something about how you really need one of these if you don't have one, but if these pictures don't do it, nothing I can write is going to help you.

As Mads would say, I am smiling ear to ear.


----------



## saddletramp

Congrats Don, she's a beauty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awwwwweeeeeeeeesssssooooooommmmmmmeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## BrandonW

Suh-weet. I think you have a mighty awesome tool. Don't ever sharpen it--you don't want to mess with those nice shavings.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, those were my thought too. Now I wished I smoked so I could quit and same enough money to buy another. I could quit drinking but that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## ShaneA

Way cool Don, happy birthday! Congrats


----------



## thedude50

Well she looks really sweet and I am with you this is one of my favorite planes. did you order the hotdog.I was thinking id order the hotdog and the sock and the serrated blade I really love mine now you love yours dose that make it an official must own I think if two of us recommend it it is pretty close and i think there were some others that loved this plane too. Congrats now all you need is a wet grinder ROFLMAO


----------



## lysdexic

Don congrats,

Every Veritas plane that I have bought performs like wise right out of the box. Going from that experience to buying vintage has me a little skeptical. No offense. But coming from the experience you had tonight to buying a vintage plane only to put in a few/several hours to refurb and tune it up makes me wonder. You just have to like doing that. Personally, I haven't decided yet.

Regardless, anybody interested in a slightly used Veritas BU Jack? I covet the #62.

I started dipping Copenhagen when I was 14. Besides a couple times when I breifly quit, I've dipped everyday, several times a day, in fact all day for 32 years. Taking a dip punctuated every event through out my day all my adult life. I quit a couple weeks ago - cold turkey - for good this time. I've had some challenges in my life but not like this. This hurts. I mean painful at times. Not physically but more like I lost my best friend.

A can of Copenhagen cost about $5. I'd go thru about a can a day. So, about $1800 a year.

Wish me strength. I am going to need it.


----------



## ShaneA

Good luck Scott, I am sure your wallet and your health will thank you in the long run. $1800 a yr can support some new endeavor. With a lot less risk. Best wishes on quitting.


----------



## Brit

She's a beaut Don.


----------



## Dcase

Sweet plane Don.. I need one!!

Scott, I completely understand what you are talking about with the dip. I am also a fellow dipper. I started with Copenhagen then switched to Skoal for a few years but when I got up to a lid a day I could not afford it. A couple years ago I switched to Grizzly which runs about 3 dollars a can. I dip a lid a day or more. I really understand what you said about it punctuating every event through your day. I also switched to the pouches which was hard to adjust to at first but I am glad I did. Have you considered trying that Mint snuff stuff? Its just mint leafs rather then tobacco. Its supposed to help people quit dipping. Good luck to you, I know its gotta be rough.


----------



## Brit

Dan - Pardon my ignorance, but what does 'dipper' mean? When you say you dip a lid a day, does that mean you drink a bottle a day or what? I've never heard that expression before. Tried Googling it, but just got the Big and Little Dipper star constenations.


----------



## Dcase

Andy, Dipping is another word for doing snuff tobacco. A lot of people call it chewing but its not really chewing tobacco. You take a pinch or dip of the tobacco and just put it in your lip and it sits there. So that form of tobacco is often called dipping. Lid is another name for the round tin that the tobacco comes in.

Chewing tobacco is the stuff that comes in little bags and its a lot different. I tried it a few times and I couldn't handle it. Thats the hardcore stuff right there.


----------



## Brit

Thanks for explanation Dan. I've never seen or heard of anyone doing that over here, but maybe it has just passed me by.


----------



## thedude50

I remember when i was young and i rode rodeo bulls. and if you dipped you were a sissy and red-man was the chaw I never liked either one but I chawed at the rodeo like a fool that stuff gave me a buzz. id rather smoke some medicinal marijunna than chew or dip it don't turn my stomach the way chaw does I am having a nightmare just thinking about it .
i wonder where AL is haven't seen him all day


----------



## drfunk

Just wait until you start shooting that end grain Don - you'll start thinking about all the years of your life you wasted not doing it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Best wishes, Scott! You can get there, stick to it!


----------



## lysdexic

Woke up this morning. Looked at my last post.

Looks like a spotted me some whining. Shame!

Plus, I think the Dude called me a sissy. ;^)

Speaking of addiction…...

I won this fella on eBay the other day. It is T-11 4 1/2.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, good luck on the quit. I went through the skoal phase, and the not so sissy red man phase. I'll still have a smoke with a friend, but not to often anymore. I've been lucky, I get sick of it and just stop.

You'll love the 4 1/2. Its one of my favorite planes.

I hear what your saying about the vintage, but I've always had a desire to fix stuff. I've done it all my life. I've built or rebuilt everything from condo projects to military rifles. This 62 is sweet, but I'll never give up restoring as long I i can make it to my shop.

DR, i was thinking about that when doing the trim on my cabinet. I could have used a good shooting board. I need to get one built soon.

Dude, i've been thinking about the jet, I'm just not sure how much it will get me over what I have now. I have a makita horizontal, I don't use it much.


----------



## dbray45

lysdexic - I quit smoking cold turkey amost ten years ago, smoked for thirty+ years. Refurbished my house with the savings. One thing I have observed, you will not quit until YOU want to, then you can. I tried all kinds of this and that and none of it worked. Sat down one day and decided that I wasn't going to do it anymore and haven't had a smoke since.

Quiting heroin is supposedly easier than tobacco, don't know but it is a bit of a pain in the backside.

Health is so much better, pockets are so much fuller, life is grand.


----------



## RGtools

I quit several years ago. (my wife and I agreed I could have one or two cigars a year though…everything in moderation including moderation) it was difficult but if you do things for the right reasons it is very possible.

Nice score Scott on the 4 1/2 hope you enjoy it. I have a 4 just like it that I tuned up, it's a very good plane.

Don, that makes me want a 62 so bad. I feel like I am being pulled to the dark side.


----------



## mochoa

Don congrats on the shiny new plane! I bet that feels so different than restoring antiques. Enjoy!


----------



## Dcase

Thats a really nice looking 4 1/2 and it looks like you got a pretty good deal on it. Looks like its in really good shape..

Shane, The Pinnacle/IBC iron will work fine with your old chip breaker. Here is my #8 with the IBC iron and old chip breaker. 









I recently did a complete restore on my Sargent 409. I wasn't going to repaint but I had some paint left in the spray can so I figured I should use it before it freezes. I had just enough paint left to do this plane. I don't know if its just the Sargents I have or if its common with Sargent planes but both of my Sargent planes has extremely poor machining on the frog. The frogs were so far from flat that I almost gave up trying to flatten them. Other then that the rest of the plane is really solid and well machined.

I don't have a before pic..


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks for the info Dan. Much appreciated. You may be able to charge admission to your shop, it might be worth it just to see and play with your collection. I could only imagine what type of interesting stuff you have.


----------



## Dcase

I also cleaned up my Scrub plane last night. I have not had it all that long and it got really dirty fast. No wonder they japanned the whole body on them… I like mine with the polished metal sides though to match my other planes. 









And the hanger hole don't bother me none.. Its actually very handy.









Here I use it to clean up a small piece of reclaimed Redwood. Redwood was from a deck so it very weathered and dirty on top.









After about 30 seconds with the scrub plane…









It did a very quick job of removing the weathered layer of the wood and got it cleaned up for my other planes.


----------



## BrandonW

Very cool, Dan. I hope to get a scrub plane soon. I'm not a fan of drilling hanging holes in the sole of the plane, but if they're already there, why not use them?


----------



## BrandonW

Just out of curiosity, will an LN frog mate with a Bedrock sole? I know that the LN design is based on the Bedrocks, but have they tweaked the design so that the parts are no longer compatible? It says on the page for their high angle frogs that they will not fit with other makes of planes (http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=HAF), but this may just be a marketing ploy. Does anyone here have an LN and a Bedrock that they can compare?


----------



## mochoa

I'm pretty much finished restoring my Craftsman 78. 









Had to decrease the overall radius of the nicker and file it flush with the side. (not the best pic):









Filed the "frog" flat. 









This is a tricky plane to tune. There are so many variables besides the ones mentioned above. You also have to make sure the edge of the blade is even with the side (which is not perfectly flat) so I actually had to make it even with the nicker. Which makes it not cut evenly across the width of the blade so I still have to grind the blade a little more on one side to adjust that.

The depth adjuster doesn't lock tight enough so when I get to the end of the depth of cut the adjuster moves and lets the plane keep cutting.

Also, the blade is tricky to adjust since you have to tap it to adjust it but you can't back it out with taps on the back of the plane like you would a wooden plane. So if you go to far you have to loosen it pull it back out and tap it back down again to where you want it.

I was able to cut a rabbet pretty cleanly so I'm calling it done but it's still going to need a little tinkering.

Let me know if I'm missing anything or doing something wrong. Thanks!


----------



## BrandonW

NIcely done, Mauricio. I have the same problem with the 78 I got from Smitty-that nicker just gets in the way. Until I grind it down, I've just removed it and store it at the front blade screw. Without the nicker it will cut pretty clean rabbets.


----------



## ShaneA

Ok, let me jump in with stupid question time…again, what the heck is the purpose of the nicker? Anyone shed some light on its function?


----------



## saddletramp

It cuts an edge line when you are planing a rabbit accross the grain (end of the board). Nothing stupid about that question.


----------



## Dcase

I use my 78 without the spur and it works fine that way. I am sure the spur helps when cutting across the grain but its not a huge deal. You can use a marking knife or something to cut along your line first.

I also have problems adjusting the depth on mine. Its a trial and error thing. I have the same problem on my #75 bull nose rabbet plane as well. I either drop the iron too much or too little. Once you get there its gold though.

BTW What color is your 78? It looks like a golden brown in the photos I see. Did you paint it?


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks, so it is kind of a vertical blade? Does it get sharpened or honed? Or am I still thinking about it wrong?


----------



## Dcase

Shane, a while back some of the guys were discussing how to go about sharpening the nicker or spur. It doesn't need to be super sharp as it just needs to sever the grain as your plain across it so that there is less chance that the grain splinters out or chips.

Think of it this way, if you take your regular plane any plane and use it across the grain you will find that it will leave splinters where its lifted the wood. The nicker is there to basically scribe a line as you cut so that the wood does not splinter up.

Don't feel stupid, I had no idea my 78 even had one until they talked about it on here a while back.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, you can also make a cut with a saw or (errr a RAS or TS) then use the 78.


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks Don, that seemed like a logical way to do it, that way I am more comfortable in the straightness. There is a lot to learn here, I hope one day to be able to implement it all and take my skills up a few notches, which is what it is all about to me.

I hope to get my photographer into the shop tonight to get some pics of various things I need to post.


----------



## donwilwol

did you guys read this?


----------



## Dcase

I would like to get a WR plane to try it out… I would get the #4 if I got one. I just have to convince myself that I need another #4.

I think the next plane purchase on my list is an LN low angle jack.. When you posted those pics of your new LN I realized that I needed it. I don't want it, I NEED it! lol


----------



## donwilwol

I'm pretty sure my next planned purchase will be a Veritas scraper


----------



## mochoa

My nicker was sharpened on a file and then I just knocked the bur off on a course stone. It cut fine. I'll probably hone it but it was getting late so I left it at that. 
Dan I think your right, next time I'll score the line with a knife and use a hand saw to cut to the line. I'm trying to decide on saws for christmass.

My 78 is grey, its just the bad lighting that makes it look like that.


----------



## lysdexic

Dan,
I've got the WR #4 and will give you some feedback this evening.

I covet the 62


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, The photo makes it look like its a cooper color. It actually looks kind of neat.

What kind of saws are you looking at getting? There are some really nice new saws out there.


----------



## mochoa

I actually just posed the question on the Saw Thread. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27984

I'm actually looking at Veritas, I've tried one and liked it a lot, and they are the right price for my budget and great quality.

I'm sure I'll get some vintage saws eventually but for christmass I need something shinny and new.


----------



## Dcase

I like the looks of the Veritas saws. I have never used one but I am sure they are fine saws. They seem pretty well priced also.

I only have vintage saws but I met a guy locally who is also a vintage tool collector/user and his specialty is saws. He has tuned and sharpened 3 saws for me and I couldn't be happier. I have sharpened some of my own hand saws but I need a lot more practice before I go messing up a nice quality backsaw.


----------



## BrandonW

I have the Veritas DT saw. I think its great, but not as pretty as some of the other saws around. I have the crosscut carcass saw on my xmas wishlist. My wife was not a little disturbed that I wanted a "carcass" saw.


----------



## mochoa

Paul Sellars just had some on very interesting input on the subject.
http://lumberjocks.com/PaulSellers/blog/26691#comment-1112941


----------



## ShaneA

Mauricio, you got the #78 looking sharp.

The names for some these hand tools is downright scary. Al referenced a pigsticker a few weeks ago, and I was too confused to even ask. I figured since he was a doc, maybe it was some sort of medical instrument? what do I know? but I was thinking it sounded grim : ) Now I know what a pigsticker is, once he posted the pics. Bandon, if the wife wasnt disturbed, then she must be keeper, or VERY understanding, either way a keeper…

I have been busy making christmas gifts the last few days, nothing like successful and productive days in the shop. I actually was able to take a mini galoot step today. I was able to use the #92 plane to really dial in the fit of a dado and rabbet joint. This is a very useful tool, a lot better than using a free hand chisel. This thing will take a nice shaving, and the fit you can get is very accurate. A small step, but until this point I have really only been able to practice with my planes. This will mark the first use in a project, that I had to have accurate/dependable results. I still dont feel dialed in enough to turn the rest of the planes loose on my project boards. Baby steps…


----------



## BrandonW

No Shane, she was disturbed by the name. I assured her that it wasn't what she thought. 

What are you making for xmas presents?


----------



## ShaneA

I have made some trivets, and some small boxes. I will try to post tonight. The trivets are kinda a pita, because they are heavy on the router use, my least favorite tool. But I think the boxes are coming together nicely. Still got crank out some more.


----------



## lysdexic

Concerning Veritas saws. They came up at a recent hand tool woodworking school (that I commented on here about a month ago) and the instructor referred to them as "vagina" saws. They're ugly but they sure feel good. Just sayin'

I also have the Veritas DT saw and have been satisfied. I'd rather have a Disston 70.


----------



## lysdexic

Dan,

Concerning the WR #4, I agree with the final conclusion of the reviewer. They are solid (literally and figuratively).
But they are not perfect out of the box. Think Don's #62. Did I mention that I covet the #62.

I posted this thread about the tote.

Also, I thought a show a couple pics at my attempt to lap the sole.




























Back to the tote. This is how I have to hold it with my big mitts.










That being said, with the restoration skills that you guys have, it would minimal effort for to get this plane tuned. Once done, I bet it would perform with the best.

Scott.


----------



## jeth

I just got my No.4 today (WR) ... Worth considering I have never owned even a half decent plane before, been suffering to long with some rough old dogs for, well, rough work, getting rough lumber in rough shape etc (Did I say they were rough?)

Anyway. To my uniinitiated eyes the plane looks and feels to be excellent quality, very solid and nicely finished with all milled surfaces very clean and highly polished. The frog is literally a mirror, I was surprised by the quality.

I like the handles, also have big hands and no problems for me, though I tend to cup the back of the handle in my palm some a lot of the time and not wrap my fingers around, less fatiguing and you get that solid straight push. front knob could have a wider flatter profile, I like to bear down here more than hold on.

Obviously within minutes of opening the box I had to have her in the shop and I soon planed a couple of my "saved for something special" boards with wild and wonderful grain down to virtually nothing. Maybe some pretty drawer bottoms for a future project. All this whilst playing around with adjustments and, you know, seeing how thin I could go.

I found I wasn't able to get nice full width fluffies so i checked the bottom with the straightest reference I have (I wouldn't swear it was straight let me say) It felt flat and sucky on the jointer bed and seemed at least as flat, or identically bent, as my rule.
So I planed some more and fiddled with the lateral adjustment. No joy so i tried planing an edge, first with one side of the blade and then the other and then feeling the shavings between my fingertips. It is amazing how easy it is to feel subtle differences in the thickness of the shavings. One side was heavy, sorted it till they both felt even. Went back to the face and startied winding it back in to take a finer cut. I then realised it was cutting a fine scraper type shaving but only at the outer edges of the blade. Damn, it's hollow across the bottom I thought so checked agin with the rule, looked OK again. So I checked the iron, sure enough, concave along the tip with one corner higher than the other.

So the plane wasn't spot on out of the box, but the blade was pretty sharp and the machining and finish on the bed, frog, chipbreaker and cap iron is superb. I'm glad it was the blade, I recently made a new tool rest for my belt sander so won't take long to grind her true, rather that than lap the sole. I don't think I'd have the patience to get it back to the finish it has now.

Best part is it only cost me 50 bucks plus shipping  
(See here for why..)

Some eye candy.. It may not be one of the elite brands but it's a nice looking bit of kit.










Once the iron is scary sharp I can shave in the shop, using the frog as a mirror.










Sole, brothers…










And that obligatory imperfection..


----------



## mochoa

Scott, thanks for the laugh, I just ordered a pair of veritas saws… I"m going to smile even more everytime I hold them.

That sole is going to take a while to flatten, my shoulder hurt just looking at it.


----------



## lysdexic

jeth,
looking at your pics confirms that the WR planes are quite handsome. I think that once that I get the kinks worked out it is going to be a great plane and at a great price.

really, I need to do 2 things:
-finish lapping the sole
-re-shape the rear tote. I don't think that it will take much and there is plenty of material at the base to work with.


----------



## thedude50

scott here is the pic of the 45 it comes with a full set of cutters not the ones in the photo


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio,

I'd have to say that I was disappointed when I found out the color of your #78 was an illusion. The way it comes across, that hammered metallic gold, looks really cool.


----------



## Dcase

The WR 4 looks really nice… I may get one someday.

And did I just read the word vagina and woodworking in the same sentence? I have officially seen it all on this thread… Haha I don't think the saws are ugly, maybe its just me.. They look pretty sweet.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, it looks like you'll have to paint your Craftsman 78 now to live up to the hype of those photographs. ;-)


----------



## mochoa

Paint it? At this point I dont even like this plane very much! 
I need to mess with it a little more. I ground down the side of the blade a little to make it flush with the side but then i realized that the side was not very flat. Flattening the side would take hours. I think I can grind a skew the blade to to compensate but its a pain in the aas. All the work on the knicker, I dont know if it was worth it. If you really want to make a an accurate rabet accross the grain youre better off marking it with a knife and sawing down to depth, chisel out most of the waste and then use the rabet plane to true it up. I may change my mind on all this after playing with it a little more.


----------



## mochoa

Jeth thats a good looking plane!


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, the nicker on the craftsman 78 is pointless. But planes with good working nickers are very nice to use. The Veritas skew block plane, for instance, is a dream to use. I've only used it a few times, but it works wonderfully, especially cross grain. I'd really like one for xmas so if any of you are feeling generous…. ;-)


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio,
Just so you know, I have the same basic assessment of the #78 that bought at the estate sale. I have cleaned and sharpened the blade. I was able to cut a rebate on a test piece but it wasn't a real satisfying experience. Like you I need to spend some time with it. A knob up front would help a lot.

In Schwarz's DVD from the ATC book he gives brand name recommendations on tools. Vintage is his recommendation for most planes but not the rebate plane. For this, he recommends the Veritas skew rabbet plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I did a raised panel w/ my #78 here and it was very straightforward. The keys are: Very Sharp Blade, Thin Shavings.

I'd never think to flatten the side of the plane; shift the iron back and forth with the tool on it's side, follow up with hammer taps to get it flush. Holding it becomes more like holding a wood smoother - thumb across the top of the plane with fingers over top then around the fence / fence rod.

Nickers work best if they're sharp (of course), but the best trick I read somewhere was to drag the tool backwards on the work a few times to score the initial line and go from there. It seemed to work pretty good. Once the plane gets started and is something more than a 1/16" into the stuff, retract and you're good to keep going. Clean up with a shoulder if necessary.

That said, I wasn't impressed initially with the #78 either. Only after putting it aside for a few months did I go back to it (with more ability because of my bench plane work) and find that it was ready for all kinds of tasks…

Hope this helps.


----------



## lysdexic

That does help. I can certainly believe that perceived instability and inaccuracies of the #78 reside in my hands and not the plane.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty - I've seen your post on the raised panels and they came out very nice. Your post was one of the things that made me want to get the 78. Thanks for the encouragement, I'll play with it some more and get it working eventually I'm sure.


----------



## mochoa

Scott that Veritar rabet plane is so sweet. To rich for my blood right now though.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, do you use the nicker for the raised panels?


----------



## mochoa

You did, I'm looking at the post again. Its in my favorites.


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of the #78 and Joinery planes in general - I signed up for a Joinery plane class at the Woodwrights school on Jan 8th. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, a better way to ask the question. Did you first cut a shallow rabet with the nicker, then retract it and plane down to the base line on the beveled panel?


----------



## mochoa

Scott that class looks like it would be a blast. Thats not to far from Atlanta. and the fee seems pretty reasonable. What time does the class start and finish?


----------



## mochoa

You got to love that guy. He seems a little crazy


----------



## Dcase

I was just like Smitty, when I first got my 78 and used it I really didn't like it. I used it a handful of times and just didn't get good results so it went up on the shelf. It sat unused for a long time before I decided to work on it again. I had a bit more experience at this point so I resharpened the iron and tried it again and it worked great.

I think the early issues I was having with it was the iron just wasn't sharp enough and I was trying to take too deep of a cut. Exactly what Smitty pointed out.

As for the iron being flush with the side, cant you slide it over so the iron is flush at least on one side? I cant remember how the iron was in mine.

Here are a couple pics of mine in use. It cut a very nice flat bottom rabbet.


----------



## Dcase

I just checked out he classes on Roy's site. I would be very interested in doing a class there sometime but I just checked and its a 13 hour drive one way for me. If I make that drive I think I would want to stay for a few day class.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mauricio - I guess the best way to describe my world view of nickers amounts to this: Don't count on them to do much at all. At least not nickers on the #78 or #45, the tools I have them on. To get a nicker sharp enough to cut across wood fibers means it's got to be pretty stinking sharp. And the clover-shaped nickers on these tools are hard to sharpen without the type of mini file set Don told us about when the topic of sharpening nickers came up.

I dragged the #78 across the work a couple of times, I think. More of a dent line than a cut line resulted. But, as Schwarz says, sharp fixes (almost) everything and the bevel cut went just fine.

On those Craftsman fillisters, the depth of cut is via hammer tap. (The Stanley later models have a little depth adjuster arm). So put the tool on the benchtop, set in the blade, tighten up the lever cap then site down the sole. If the blade is not visible, a couple of taps then check with a square of scrap. Cutting almost nothing is what you're after. Always easier to set more blade (after getting almost nil) and see what goes awry than getting a rotten cut to start.


----------



## mochoa

Mine is very sharp and I can take some very fine shavings. 
The thing is that when you tap it over to be flush with the side then you'll have one side of the blade cutting deeper than the other. I'm fighting with getting the blade set to cut full width shavings while at the same time being flush with the side.
But thinking about you guys' input, the blade has a loose slot around the screw, Maybe I need to just loosen it completly, get it flush with the outside of the plane (the high spots because its not flat) and then tighten it. I think thats what you guys were getting at but now its sinkiing in. I'll probably play with it tonight. Thanks guys!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Exactly!


----------



## BrandonW

That class with Roy would be so awesome--Mauricio and I could even carpool to save money on gas. Very tempting.


----------



## RGtools

That would be quite a long drive for me. (speaking from the jungles of Oregon)

That would be fun though.

The more I get oppurunities to work with them the more I like high end wooden joinery planes (with the exception of the router). They are comfortable to hold, runs smoothly, and eject the shavings where they ought to go (away from the work and your hands).

I just face hone my knickers on a fine stone, works pretty well.


----------



## Dcase

RG, Do you not like the router plane? I ask because I have heard some guys praise them but I haven't really had much luck with mine. I don't think I have my router plane irons sharp enough. I struggled for hours to get just one of them sharp and I still don't think it was enough. Maybe I just need to spend a bit more time on them.

On another note the mail man brought me some stuff today!

First a Stanley #18 adjustable mouth block plane. I only have one other adjustable mouth block plane and its an old craftsman and I have never been super happy with it. The lateral adjustment on the craftsman is attached to the iron which gets in the way when I sharpen it, especially when I lap the back of the iron. I think this one will work out better for me.. Now I need a good low angle block plane..









I also got this in the mail today..









A nice sized piece of White Limba… I got this piece off ebay from http://stores.ebay.com/EXOTIC-WOODS-OF-THE-WORLD?_trksid=p4340.l2563 I have won a number of auctions for exotic lumber from this seller and so far I have been very happy with the pieces that I have got. I think its also the cheapest way to go for exotic wood.


----------



## ShaneA

Here are some pics of some of the recent adoptions…There is a bedrock 606c with flatsides, a 608c type 3 ?roundside that does not have the right lever cap on it, a sargent 79 with out the rod, and with a piece I have no idea what it does? (the rusted piece in the middle) and then a mystery plane. I am guessing defiance, but maybe you guys can help me out. This was the one with what I thought was pink handles. They do appear pink, but I did get more aggressive with them and they are probably beech. The iron is also new to me, I have not seen one like that before, but that aint saying much. The sargent plane is in really good shape, the blade is very nice, the nicker rests in there tight/flush compared to my craftsman one.


----------



## ShaneA

Then here are a couple simple items I will give away from xmas presents…trivets, and boxes. Neither are all the way done yet. So bare with me. The trivets, which I have made several, are made of different wood combos. The box tops are QS sycamore, bookmatched and resawn on the old bandsaw. Walnut splines, maple and walnut sides, no finish on them yet, plus I still need to cut them apart and add hinges and handles…it never ends. It is a start, they are simple, but I still have started sooner.


----------



## saddletramp

Shane wrote: "a sargent 79 with out the rod, and with a piece I have no idea what it does? (the rusted piece in the middle) "

That look a whole bunch like a piece of a Stanley #45.


----------



## mochoa

Dan nice resource on the exotic wood. I'll add him to my favorite sellers.

Brandon, I dont think I'll be able to make that class. I have a 4 day meeting in Austin the week after so I dont think I'm going to get a hall pass for that one. Carpooling is a good thought, maybe we can catch another class.

Shane nice gifts, they should be a hit. I dont think that little rusty piece goes with that plane but I could be mistaken .


----------



## RGtools

Dan I LOVE my router plane. I was coparing wood to metal. a metal router is the only joinery plane that is superior to the wooden versions IMO.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, I love the lids on those boxes. Thats a really nice looking wood. I don't know what those other two things are but they look great! lol

I wouldn't consider those simple projects. I have made a lot of small boxes like that and I usually spend a lot of hours on each one.

I think Bob is right about the extra piece you have there. I am pretty sure thats from a Stanley #45.. That first Stanley plane is a Defiance. My Stanley Defiance plane has the same stamp on the iron. I think its worth cleaning it up and tuning it. Its not a premium plane but I was surprised at how well my Defiance plane worked when I got the iron sharp. I actually use mine often for different things.


----------



## Dcase

RG, I wasn't sure what you meant by that. I thought maybe you didn't like them… Well since you love the plane, do you have any tips on how I can use mine so that I like it more? I have asked you guys about sharpening the irons before but is there any other advice you might have for using/tuning one? I have both a Stanley 71 and 71 1/2 and I have the 3 original irons that came with it.


----------



## ShaneA

quarter sawn sycamore is one of my favorite woods. It is not vert hard or heavy, so its easy to use. I usually has tons of color variations and interesting things going on with it. I reccomend trying it, if you have not. I get it from a local sawyer for about $1.75 bf. I have some spalted too, but it isnt real wide. I look forward to getting it oiled up, and it will really pop.


----------



## thedude50

went to lowes yesterday and purchased 2 new milbastard files and handles. I forget the brand name but i chose the ones in the red package as i have other files from the same company and like them. I got these to open the mouth on the Bedrock Planes so i could fit the Rob Cosman sets into it . I am very pleased with this iron and chip breaker they easily out performed the LN that i just spent 300 dollars on I will be getting the new blade for the LN I cant decide if I want the LN iron or the IBC for the LN I think Ill ask Rob Cosman what he thinks. now I am asking you guys what you think .


----------



## donwilwol

oh wow, I'm so far behind. I don't think I can catch up!

Dan, you'll like the #18.

Shane, those projects look GREAT. I'd be happy if you sent me one those boxes for a present (hint-hint) 
I agree I don't think that piece is for the 78. I'm not sure I have something similar for my 45, but that doesn't mean much, I haven't used it much.

Lance, I have been thinking of getting a IBC iron for my 604. The original sweetheart iron is just about gone. I switched it out but I've been thinking of the set. Your review may have pushed me over the top. I will have to wait a bit. I've already gone over my budget. My wife offered to get me the veritas scraper, so that's been ordered.

I've used my router plane (#71) a few times, and it works ok, but I need to spend some time with it to really get to know it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

ShaneA,
Does this look right?


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, that looks like it.


----------



## RGtools

Dan. I know this is a simple thing to ask but is the sole flat? Not only should it be flat but the blade needs to be parallel to the sole when you work, otherwise you get gouges. As far a sharpening is concerned, use a thin stip of sandpaper or a dremel to lightly hollow out the bevel, you are not trying to fully hollow grind the tool, just remove any hump that might exist. Hone the bevel, hone the base. If a can offer one piece of advice on this tool try to keep it sharp to the point that you never have to hone on anything more than your finest stone. The second piece of advice is that the tool only works in conjunction with sharp knifes, marking gauges, and clean saw-cuts. Any work you do with a router should be preceded by some form of deep scribe line to the edge of the work since the tool as a great way of working out large chips…and those chips should always be on the inside of your dado. Gang your joints up so that you reach depth on all of them at the same time for consistency…mine does not have a depth stop, and most depths stops are unreliable. Also take care not to blow out the back of your cut when going across the grain…work from the outside in to prevent this.

What bothers you about yours?

Shane, I love the top box, simple and elegant.

Hi Tony, nice to see you here.


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks for the kind words guys, hopefully I can wind em up without ruining them : )


----------



## lysdexic

I received a package from Al earlier this week and have put off posting pics. This is mainly because I was waiting for exceptional words to come to mind. You know, something deep and inspirational or perhaps unexpectedly witty. Well, my command of the English language has failed me. Let me just say….

Thanks. It means a lot to me.










His packing material looks alot like my shavings.









My son, who strangely looks like Al, helps out









Chisel meet strop…......









strop meet chisel









Surveying the minions









Al, has made my wife and me something before, although I doubt that he recalls. These are game pieces to a Domino game called "Mexican train". Many a barley pop has seen these pieces.









Thank you Al.


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon, if you decide to come up for one of Roy's classes I'd be glad to accomodate anyway that I can. We could carpool from Charlotte.

Scott


----------



## Dcase

Lance, I have the IBC Iron/Breaker set in my Bailey #4 and its def a fine set but I personally don't see a real difference between the IBC set and a A2 Hock iron/breaker. I have a Hock A2 iron and breaker in my 4 1/2 and it cuts/holds edge every bit as well as the IBC and its 20-30 dollars cheaper for the set.

I guess it boils down to how much money you have to spend. If I had the extra money I would go out and buy a premium iron/breaker for all of my planes just for the heck of it. However I don't think its something worth doing unless you have that kind of money. I love my IBC irons and my Hock iron but truth be told the old thin irons when sharpened work almost as well as the premium irons. I don't think there is a big enough difference to want to make me buy premium irons for all my planes… Just my two cents though.


----------



## BrandonW

Shane,

i really like those boxes and the curved lines on the trivets are very cool. I have the same pink knob and tote (won it in an auction with other parts). They are definitely beech and the pink stain permeates the wood about an eighth of an inch if not more. I'm actually using the pink tote to fit on a transitional plane-hopefully I can get the ugly color out by staining it a brown. We'll see.


----------



## RGtools

The only benefit I get out of the thicker irons is they are easier to sharpen, the more practice you have sharpening the less of a benefit this is.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm not likely to purchase thicker irons, unless they're Veritas. They're thicker than Stanleys but not thick enough that I'd have to modify the mouths on my vintage planes to get them fitted. I'm not going to modify my tools… I guess that's manifesto-type language, huh?


----------



## ShaneA

LOL Smitty, that did have a little manifesto to it. Aint nothing wrong with that! I figure to publish one some day…


----------



## Dcase

The only time I have had to file the mouths on my planes is when I have got both a new thick iron and chip breaker. The IBC iron/breaker set required more filing then my Hock iron/breaker set. I really didn't have to file the mouth all that much to fit the Hock iron and breaker. I have a IBC Pinnacle iron in my #8 also but use it with the old breaker, I did not have to file the mouth at all to fit that iron.

IBC Pinnacle has two different types of irons that they sell. They have the single plane irons that are A2 and are about the same thickness as the Hock A2 irons. The other kind of iron IBC sells is the Cosman breaker/iron set. The iron in the Cosman set is a lot thicker then the other IBC irons. Like I said earlier I have both types of the IBC irons as well as a Hock A2 iron and I cant say there is difference between the 3. They all take longer to sharpen, they all hold an edge well and they all cut the same when sharp. If I was to recommend a new iron I would say to get just the single iron that IBC sells. Most of them are on clearance through Woodcraft right now so you can get them for pretty decent price.

BTW… Where you at Al? You get tired of talking planes?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I hear he's over in the powertool forums, talking up resaw fences for his bandsaw (or some such electron-killing pursuit). We may never hear from him again…


----------



## Dcase

Should we start talking about the hand planes that are powered? Maybe that will bring him back? I have a really old Craftsman hand plane that somehow connects to a power drill, I can take some photos.


----------



## Dcase

RG - About my router plane, I did lap the bottom so it should be flat. The problem I have had when using it is the iron will want to gouge deeper in some areas then others. I don't know that I have checked to see if the bottom of the iron was even with the sole so thanks for bringing that up. That could be one of my problems. I also know I can get that thing sharper. The bevel does seem like there is a big hump on it and thats whats keeping me from getting down to the cutting edge. To overcome that I put a secondary bevel on it the last time but I think I need to go back and fix that primary bevel. Do you hone the iron side to side or back and forth?


----------



## RGtools

I hone in more of an "ish" pattern. The ston is close to the edge of the bench so I can hang the tool over the edge, I stoke the blade from on end to the other (always trailing the edge, that helps). This tends to put more pressue on one side than the other so I count my stokes and to an even count in both dirrections. Schwarz demonstrates this in a video somewhere. As far as digs ar concerned: what you need to figure out is if the diggs are a version of tearout (sharpen the blade and take lighter cuts) or is you blade hopping up and down (rough up the post of you blade with 150, around the shaft, not up and down).

Is your's hammer or screw adjusted? A picture of yours might help me out.


----------



## jeth

Here's a 45 that looks to be an older model (not thyat I am qualified to say tbh) on the Mexican fleabay. Has 13 cutters with it, says they'll post international. 
As usual starting price is not low. It's about $90USD, no idea if that is sensible or silly. They know these things are collectable and I have seen some items with really silly prices, they never sell. I don't imagine there are many collectors this side of the border.

Edit..and this No.78, and this one is going cheap, $33USD… just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## donwilwol

jeth, what do you suppose that orange chair would go for?

Dan, I have a power plane. A dewalt. I used to use it a lot. Not so much lately.

I've been busy lately, Al seems to be busy lately, life seems to be interrupting our life lately! Maybe a good thing, maybe not.

But back to the subject at hand, I would like to get a new blade for my 604. Its so complicated, a veritas, a hock or an IBC? Is it really that complicated? Does it really matter? I wonder. I would really rather not file the mouth wider.

I also see that Scott hones his chisel sideways. I've done that time to time, but always finish in a straight on direction so you can't see the side to side marks.

And the funny thing is I'm not at all concerned that Scott's son looks like Al (which I don't think he does, he actually looks somewhat handsome, sorry Al), I am concerned however that Scott thinks his son looks like Al.


----------



## mochoa

Scott, cool pic of your boy, Crocks are my new favorite shop shoes. Great on concrete, let your feet breath in the summer, good with socks in the winter…

Shane, I like the trivets, how cool would it be to makes some trivets with a scrub pane instead of a router? That might look cool. I'm almost finished restoring my wooden scrub plane, I want to make something with some rustic scrub texture.

Thick Irons, I used to be a believer until I finally figured out my issues with my #4. Now there is now chatter ever so I dont see the need for upgrading irons. And I sharpen it free hand now so its fast and easy to do.


----------



## mochoa

I played with the 78 more and I think Ive got it ready, Still need some practice though, cant wait to do a raised panel with it. You can see my next restore in the background. 








Here is the proof.









Maybe I'll use may Christmas Veritas Saws to do a dovetailed box a la Paul Sellers and my 78 to make a raised panel lid and bottom?


----------



## RGtools

^ sounds like a plan. Nice viking warship in the background.


----------



## thedude50

Wow what a busy day I am here late and you east coasters are all off to bed already or your out drinking and dancing. its almost closing time in NY.

I will stick by my opinion of the IBC cosman blade and just so you guys know IBC made all the veritas blades till a couple of months ago when lee valley went to a Chinese blade mfg to have their irons made for less.

Evey award the Veritas plans won were with IBC Blades in them since this will no longer be the case I will rule them out as any where near the quality of the iron that the Cosman sets are. I also have a no3 smoother with an IBC blade in it that you dont have to modify to get to work I also loved this however I will respectfully say IMHO while very good it was not in the same class as the very thick Cosman IBC set Please see my full disclosure in the http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2504 thread I know these blades a top shelf items i had done every test form measuring them with digital calipers for accuracy to the demos with 3 foot long whisper thick shavings coming off the iron .

I am so sold on these blades that I just started today negotiating to be a full line dealer this is a big commitment but I know these Irons are the best out there.

I will be selling these at rock bottom prices to my friends in hope that you will find these as good as I do and you will send business my way I will also be selling every used plane i sell will be sold with a new ibc blade I will get the word out that you don't need to spend 400 dollars on a plane to get the best performance and that it can be had a lot cheaper than a LN or a Veritas , a bridge city or any other premium plane. I do hope you guys get these and like them as much as I do there is a lot more to a great blade like this than just being easier to hone but thats a good one and the old Stanley irons sharpened buy the best guy in the world wont perform as well as the ibc Sharpined by me on the Tormek


----------



## Bertha

*I am concerned however that Scott thinks his son looks like Al.*
Scott told me he was on the pill. He lied. 
Scotty, I'm glad you like the strop. May it serve you well. I completely forgot about the Mexican train pieces! I haven't played in a while. 
Dan, I'm still here; I've just been really busy at work. The cold weather is good business for us guys in the dead business. Don't run a generator inside your home. There, I've done my public service for the day. Carry on.


----------



## ShaneA

Good PSA Al, I am going to turn my generator off now : (


----------



## Bertha

^that's a pretty singing endorsement of the IBC's. Between Dude and Dan, I think my attention is grabbed. I may have to put Ron Hock on standby until I can form an opinion about the IBCs.


----------



## drfunk

Lee Valley/Veritas is going to a Chinese blade manufacturer? Blasphemy!!! They are definitely going to get a piece of my mind on this one - if true…


----------



## Bertha

^I've never been a big Veritas fan. That would put me over the edge.


----------



## saddletramp

I've always thought that most of the Veritas stuff was ugly but highly functional but if they are going to go to China to get their blades, then *UGLY* is going to be their only descriptive word!


----------



## drfunk

It's going to knock them down into the class of Woodriver for me. I have an email out to check on this - kind of hard to believe.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dr- thx, that was my thought too.

Not stuff 'of my dreams,' but a new toy today. Older #120 needing a bit of clean-up. Too much at $15 at an antique store, but it gave me puppy dog eyes… Couldn't say no.


----------



## racerglen

Where did this stuff about Veritas going to Chinese come from ?
A Canadian maufacturer doing very well, off loading their high end stuff to nowhere land ?
C'mon. Lee Valley does have some stuff from the "far east" but it's vetted and good material.

Rob..
Where are you


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay. Iron was possibly original grind. Half hour of sharpening and cleanup leads to a rosewood knob and SW mark on the iron, and a couple pieces of decal still on the cap. It's a score!


----------



## thedude50

sight my source I guess I got then word from IBC who used to make all the Veritas blades until a couple of months ago when they dumped IBC for a less expensive blade. So this is when IBC went to Stanley and negotiated to make the Irons for the New Sweetheart Planes that deal fell through. IBC was in negotiations to work with Woodcraft to make a set of Blades for their New Line of Planes IE Wood river, then is a strange move Woodcraft decided to have the Blades Made In china and Decided to market the IBC blades as Penicle a in house Label for Woodcraft. who is the largest seller of wood planes in the us. The Story goes That Lie Nielson was going to pull all their planes from Retailers instead of raising prices as we all know this bad move has happened. The few Retailer that sell LN planes are making a 10 percent markup to stay at the same price that LN sell to the public directly. Then Rob Cosman was in the deal with woodcraft to Make the new V3 Wood river planes a major improvement on the previous version he knew every detail of the LN planes that made them special as he sold them for many years being one of Canada's top sources for LN planes. he was also left High and dry by LN who thinks that the reputation is good enough to sell the planes directly with no sales force. We will see how this turn out but the report isn't good about LN finances . That they may be near Bankruptcy only time will tell. So This is when Rob Cosman and IBC got together and designed the Cosman IBC chip breaker and thick Iron. These fine blades are made in Canada and they are the MFG that won tons of awards for Veritas planes a shame that Lee Valley would ruin a good thing and stop using this company to make their blades. Now I do not know who they actually chose to make their new Irons but they claim they are made to the same spec as we all know the Chinese are masters of copying things and these Blades could be very good. Its just a shame to me that they go out side of north America to have their Irons made. I wonder where the Body's are Made. I will try to contact Veritas and see what the horses mouth has to say about the whole thing. But this is the story I was told I am passing it along as I have no reason to disbelieve what I was told.


----------



## Brit

I just checked LN's credit rating on OneSource and they are rated as A+ (99 [out of 100]) with an annual turnover of $15,030,000 (USD).


----------



## lysdexic

Pics of the evening and a toast to Mark Harrell.

Incubus, a Magic Hat #9, and T-11 #4 1/2. Ahhh, the nectar of the gods.

Cheers gentlemen!!!!


----------



## racerglen

Ah…
A real power tool mix !
The sort you just sit back and GLOAT about with no danger of personal injury !
(as long as you don't drive away…. :-}


----------



## mochoa

A picture fit for framing. Cheers!


----------



## donwilwol

my 2 favorite pass times. 

That's a very nice looking #4 1/2


----------



## drfunk

A Lee Valley rep told me that the Veritas division is out for the weekend. I do know that one of the Lee clan posts on sawmill creek, but I rarely go there. I should have more info next week.

That's quite a yarn you are spinning there Lance. I actually had postulated much of what you have said. I noticed Woodcraft and Cosman dropped the Lie Nielsen lines about the same time. If I recall correctly, Rob actually seemed to make a backhanded comment in one of his videos about LN. Meanwhile Woodcraft has started selling some Lee Valley again. Something is afoot.

Now I don't have any proof of this, but I can see the Woodriver V3's with the IBC blades stepping on Lie Nielsen's toes - and from the sounds of it - they are big sellers with their price-point. If I were LN, I might want to pull out of Woodcraft too, because the margin Woodcraft makes on Woodriver is greater giving them an incentive to push their own products. This might simply be LN protecting themselves.

Remember guys and gals, we all vote with our dollars. If we don't like where our tool makers are getting their parts we have an obligation to give them an earful. I'm going to hold back my scorn until I get the story straight from LV though.


----------



## RGtools

Cheers Scott.


----------



## thedude50

well dr as a writer for a press production I have to validate storys. i write in the press this is only from one source. well actually parts are from two sources. so I AM ALSO CALLING VERITAS TO CONFIRM THIS AND TO SEE WHERE THEY ARE GETTING THEIR IRONS NOW THAT THEY ARE NOT GETTING THEM FROM ibc. DAMN KEYBOARD SORRY ANY WAY I will keep you informed as to what I find out but this is not a press release in here this is friends talking scuttle butt. I was hoping one of you could confirm what I was told but that would just make me look harder. It does concern me that lee valley chose to switch from IBC no mater where they went because it was IBC that gave the tools a good wrap and I was actualy going to try some of their tools but if the whole plane is Chinese or if the machining is done here may make a difference to my choice.

As for LN they pulled out of wood craft before the team of cosman and wood river was formed. The v3 is their response to this pull out not the other way around per three sources so I am firm in this belief.

It is the goal of woodcraft to make the Wood rivers every bit as good as the LN and with a little more attention to detail in the sole area they will have it.now buy a Wood River and pop a IBC Iron and chip Breaker into it and you will have a great plane for less than the LN .

I know from talking to Brian that they will be making Cosman IBC sets to fit the LN And WR planes this goes right after the LN aftermarket blades.

As someone here said the plane is just a holder for the chisel


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm sorry Lance, I've only bought a few bench hold downs and stops from. veritas to this piont, but I'm going to wait for confirmation re: the China connectiOn…


----------



## thedude50

Here is my Shelton 14 didn't have the camera in the shop to have before shots so here are the in the middle of the surgery shots I just purchased this abrasive blaster at Harbor freight it is regularly 259 or some ******************** like that I saw this guy in line he had a coupon for the cabinet. for 189 i also got 50 pounds of aluminum oxide in a big jug . the unit is the biggest one they sell it went together well it has a vent and a vacuum attachment to go to the shop vac that keeps the box clear so you can see well. My compressor is right on the borderline of being able to keep up with the cabinet so every 10 minutes or so i stop and let it catch up and then let it rest My son is 26 and he helped me build the box AND HE FILLED IT as I am not allowed to lift heavy things. I reached for the worst rust bucket in the shop and it was a Shelton that a seller on eBay gave me because i restore planes they said it was so bad they couldn't sell it I agree i only wish i had taken before photos her is the plane after an hour in the blaster































































well it looks pretty good the brass will be buffed as will the screws and the iron and chip breaker will be lapped on the plate glass and Emory paper and the leaver cap will be buffed to a high shine the i will lap the sole flat and sand the sides just like the sole then I will apply the japan I bought a quart FROM LIBERTY ON THE HUDSON And will bake it in my oven when the wife is at work i am not suicidal any input on my first sand blasted rust bucket is welcome I can tell you the casting on the Shelton is rougher than on a Stanley


----------



## thedude50

Brit* I just checked LN's credit rating on OneSource and they are rated as A+ (99 [out of 100]) with an annual turnover of $15,030,000 (USD).*

While this may be correct they are not doing so well as to keep their dealers leaving. The biggest dealer in the world Woodcraft. also They have dropped lots of dealers or squeezed the margin to the point no one can sell them Right from their own marketing specialist I was told they were moving toward direct marketing and away from dealers. I must believe this and from two dealers saying that LN wanted them to sell a 10 point line that means they pay 90 dollars for an item that sells retail for 100 dollars . most things are 50 point lines you pay 50 dollars and sell for 100 you pay your commission to your sales force of 15 percent and the rest belongs to the retailer. it is clear that the margin is gone without a major price increase from LN which I say will have to happen for them to make up for lost retail sales.

My point is if you covet a LN now is the time to buy. I predict a 25 to 40 percent price increase within the next 12 months just to keep the doors open. and to make up for the lost sales to other brands like wr WHO WILL LIKELY BECOME THE BEST SELLING PLANES IN THE WORLD I am not going to sugar coat my predictions I am confident i am right.


----------



## drfunk

Lance - you may be right, but this is not the only conclusion that can be drawn from the data you have provided. Someone - perhaps at IBC - may have an axe to grind with LN and LV.

I drop a chunk of change at Lee Valley at least once a quarter. Everything I've received from Veritas has been flawless and marked "Made in Canada". It would be a monumental sea change if they went away from this - for all we know they have decided to do the blades "in house".

Lie Nielsen is the gold standard - no one can argue with that - look at the resale value. Who knows what portion of their sales were from Woodcraft? This thread is testimony that we are talking about a very small portion of the woodworking market here (with no built in obsolescence as these planes were built to last several lifetimes). In the internet age, direct marketing may be the better business model for LN - especially if Woodcraft continues to expand their Chinese made cash-cow & house-brand - Woodriver. Let's not forget the extra cash that can be made from selling accessories - I know whenever I place a LN order I add a thing or two.

As for the new Rob Cosman tools and IBC sets - dang if those things don't cost a chunk of change. They are in fact in the Lie Nielsen cost territory (or beyond) when all is said and done. If the Veritas plane blades I have in my possession were in fact IBC, I can say honestly that in my "expert opinion" the Lie Nielsen blades are equivalent in quality.


----------



## JGM0658

In the internet age, direct marketing may be the better business model for LN

Exactly right, bridge city tools has gone to no inventory, internet marketing and they are doing fine. Of course like LN they are known for flawless customer service and well made articles.

On the other hand, Woodcraft is really screwing LN and other plane makers if their V3 Woodriver planes are as good as they seem to be. A LN #4 is $350 a WR #4 is $135, with this price even I am tempted to try them. Is it any wonder that LN pulled out of WC when they are competing with them at these prices?

A LJ member recently posted a review of the V3 plane and it seems they are as good as the reviews given by Cosman and Neil (which I don't trust given the patently clear conflict of interest.)


----------



## drfunk

Is $135 really that good a price for a made in China plane? Woodcraft probably paid some guy 5 bucks a day to make them. Probably cost more to ship them over here than to build them. Seems like Woodcraft and Rockler are taking over a lot of the independent woodworking stores, so it wouldn't surprise me if they have the power to use the Walmart tactic of putting the squeeze on their suppliers. I know Cosman, Neil et al. have mouths to feed so I won't begrudge them their payday, but I'm sorry that they have to sponsor planes that aren't made by true artisans and craftsmen to make ends meet. Take a guess at what happens if Woodriver puts LN or Veritas out of business - the same thing Stanley did when they gained 90% of the market share.

I'd personally rather fit a type 14 Sweethart with a Hock blade and save up for the Lie Nielsen or Veritas (which in fact was my strategy). There are classics and then there are modern classics.


----------



## Brit

*drfunk* - I have to pick up on something you just said. "Is $135 really that good a price for a made in China plane?"

I don't own a Wood River plane or Quansheng as they are called over here, but I have seen that with every new version they release, the quality is going up. Lets's not kid ourselves here. China is one of, if not THE most technologically advanced nations in the world. If they wanted to make hand planes that were the equal of or better than LN planes, they undoubtedly could. If there proves to be a market for them, they probably will.

If that time comes, LN will be in trouble IMO because there is no way LN will be able to compete on price. It then comes down to how much you are prepared to pay to own a plane that says 'Made in the USA'.

See this thread called *Made in America*: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/32561#reply-355555


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scott - Congrats on the 4 1/2, looks like a great one!


----------



## Brit

Ditto Scott - That's handsome.


----------



## ShaneA

Interesting reading guys, hopefully somebody will be able to gather the facts and get closer to the bottom of where its all going. I tend to agree with Andy about China, if they want to move to the top of the plane market because they can make $, they will, and it will be difficult for anyone else to make it at that point. I look forward to updates.

Scott, nice plane, I have been trying to score on the cheap, and havent pulled it off yet.

Smitty, you've gone Snoop Dog on us! : )


----------



## jusfine

I just had an email from Rob Lee, I think he will provide some answers here soon to clarify and correct the speculation…


----------



## RobLee

Hi -

"Thedude50"'s comments are not only inacurate and untruthful - they are libelous.

I will not debate them in a public forum.

Robin Lee
President 
Veritas Tools Inc.


----------



## thedude50

dr i think the point of what i am telling every one is there is a upcoming price increase . I am confidant that lV will do what is best from them. I have calls in to find out who is making their blades because i only know what they told IBC that doesn't mean that they are telling IBC what they are really doing.No matter how you look at it switching blade MFG. is a risk weather they went with a Canadian blade mfg or a American or a Chinese not sticking with the horse that you brought to the race is risky business and I don't think I would have changeg unless IBC was shacking them down for too much money.

As far as Rob Cosman goes his word is gold to me I work with him to promote his new hand tool coaching site and his tools which are all very well made I like him and I believe in him . he would not do anything ton ruin his rep for any amount of money. I know the idea of putting a blade in a 125 year old plane and getting the results of a modern plane is a big blow to all the premium plane MFGs it has toi hurt their sales when joe blow has grandads plane in his shop and would rather use it and get great results than to go buy a LN or A bridge city or a Veritas or any high end plane. then there are guys like us who have tons of planes and we want them all to work their best so for me that means putting a premium iron in my plane then that's what i am going to do. that doesn't mean i wont be buying more LN planes because I will buy as many as I can get away with. Like right now I am drooling over the shooting board plane I have to have it. I intend on getting it before the price increases hit I hope any way.


----------



## ShaneA

sounds like good news…nothing like straight from the source. Thanks Randy and Robin.


----------



## thedude50

who Is Mr carter and who is making your irons that is not a debate I was told you dropped Ibc is this true and if it is who is making the irons for Veritas


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well, that clears things up for me. Thanks, Robin.


----------



## Bertha

^oops. It just got real up in here. 
Like noted above, Mr. Lee, just some friends talking scuttlebutt.

Edited for misspelling "It". That's pretty hard to do, lol


----------



## thedude50

nothing libalus about sharing information from more than one source I have given you and your company several calls to get your side of the story . This is a public forum and it is not a press release it was me on a fact finding mission. your blanket denial is fine yet you have not stated why you left IBC or they left you after winning several awards with their Irons in your Planes. You have simply denied the claim that was told to me by 2 sources that i trust. I do hope the LV veritas is not going to china for their blades as you claim but tell us Mr lee who is making your irons.


----------



## Bertha

I guess the business aspect of all this stuff really doesn't interest me all that much. I like to support U.S. companies but at the same time, high quality irons can be obtained from overseas. It's more of a political thing than an iron thing in that regard. I think there's room in the marketplace for a handful of high-quality iron producers. Dan got me interested in the Pinnacles; before that, I'd been perfectly happy with Ron Hock if I couldn't salvage the vintage Stanley knife.

What do you guys think about Woodriver releasing their highest quality plane with a high quality iron under a different label? Like a modern Sweetheart equivalent. Would it work? Would my snobbery still sniff out the WoodRiver in the new plane; just like the "modern" in the modern Sweetheart?

I leave you with this to ponder:










Mmmmmm….Marcou.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ooo is right. That plane is a sweet ride


----------



## ShaneA

I agree Al, the business side, at this point, is of little consequence/interest to me. I hope the local companies do well. However, I really just want quality tools at as affordable price as possible. That look good and work well (as I can work them that it is)


----------



## Dcase

I read all this stuff on the irons this morning and I was trying to think of a response but Al pretty much said it best and I couldn't agree more.

I am just a hobby woodworker, I don't get much into the business end of tool making. Sure its interesting to some extent but its nothing that I would get worked up over.

As for the irons I agree with Al. There is room for a handful or more companies who make plane irons. The old vintage irons wont last forever if they are being used. So people will always be looking for new irons. I gave my thoughts earlier on the irons I have. I have Hock, I have Pinnacle and I have the Cosman set and they are all fine quality irons. I think the real trick is the sharpening skill involved to get the irons to work to the best of their abilities.


----------



## thedude50

is that your plane Al it sure is nice Id love to have one like that

also the politics mater to me so enquiring minds want to know

Mr Lee sent me his email I have posed several questions to him to get answers about his position in the story with specifics i will let everyone know what i do find out whither you care or not is up to you

I would do the wood river with a IBC iron and think it would be a great Plane I look forward to the release of the other IBC cosman sets that fit the LN and the WR

Al do you have any Veritas or LN planes too


----------



## Bertha

I think it was RG that remarked how fortunate we are to live in these times. Lee Valley, Lie Nielsen, BadAxe, etc. The trend toward manufacturing high quality hand tools is exhilarating. Like you, Shane, I hope all these companies do very well far into the future.


----------



## Chelios

To Robin Lee and Tom LN

Thank you for creating some wonderful tools in a world where everything else you find at the hardware and tool stores is substandard. You have my support for the Veritas brand as well as LN. I will let my wallet do the talking.

all the best


----------



## drfunk

Taking a defeatist attitude on China manufacturing is not the way to go here. I think Rob, Charles and Tommy endorsing Chinese made tools has an unfortunate domino effect:

If we say that *buying cheap imported tools is ok* - then we are in effect saying that *buying cheap imported furniture and cabinets is ok*. Thus we hasten the demise of the woodworking trade PERIOD (not just in North America and Europe). Well I, for one, am not going to go quietly.

It is really sad for me to hear people saying that China could defeat a North American manufacturer only if they desired. They don't pay their people a living wage, they don't have any environmental requirements, they don't have a history of good quality control and customer service, and the government controls absolutely everything.

The cost of doing business with China is far greater than the actual price tag on the product.

-Thanks Robin… I will, as always, continue to buy tools and accessories from Lee Valley with confidence.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chelios: Ditto, well put. There will be a significant LN buy in my not-too-distant future, and I can hardly wait because I know it will be out of the box great. The accessories I have from LV are top notch, too. Thank goodness they're out there, making great stuff, and maintaining a healthy bottom line, too. It's free enterprise…


----------



## ShaneA

Dr, I dont mean to be down on North American mfg. However, as you listed China has some competitive advantages. If they were to buy up some top people in the industry, they would be more than half way there. These are price sensitive times, giving a large advantage abroad. The wage and tax hurdles are hard to overcome. Unfortunately we are all not in a position to plop down LN $ or custom cabinet money, like we wish we could. But, I hear what you are saying.


----------



## donwilwol

I lost my first job to off shore talent about 10 years ago. That was to India. Now India looks to china like we did to India. The problem is two fold. First, made in America doesn't always mean made in America. 2nd it certainly is no guarantee its made by Americans. If you believe your ford or Chevy is REALLY made in America by Americans i have an ocean front view in Minnesota to sell you. face it guys,we've come to global commerce. It will catch up to itself, although not in my lifetime. Maybe if the US borrows a little more money from china!


----------



## JGM0658

If we say that buying cheap imported tools is ok - then we are in effect saying that buying cheap imported furniture and cabinets is ok.

The key words here are cheap imported *well made* tools. So if there were cheap imported well made furniture and cabinets, then I say it would be ok as well. I don't see the problem at all.

So Woodcraft paid $5 for the plane? so what? Isn't that the American way? Make as much profit as you can? There are American companies here in Mexico that do not pay the same wages they pay in the US for the same job, keeping wages here in Mexico artificially low, but they sure charge for their articles as if we were in the US. Your reason for not liking the Woodriver planes are political, in my case I have no problem buying a plane at less than half the price of a LN that works just as well.

Bertha, I don't think it is a matter of snobbery. All of my tools are Veritas or LN, but I am not going to try and cover the sun with my finger and stick with them if I can get something that is just as well made at less than half the price. In a moment of madness I was contemplating getting the Marcou smoothing plane, but I just could not justify a $2000 plane, that really is snobbery..


----------



## drfunk

Making as much profit as you can is a bastardization of the "American Way" - don't let the corporations fool you into thinking they speak for all of us. NAFTA did more damage than good to Mexico in regards to the Maquiladoras. Mexico is a country that has enormous resources and an eager workforce that is run by cartels and corruption.

Please do not oversimplify my reasons for not liking the Woodriver planes. They are political AND ethical AND economic. Perhaps most can look past the ethical and economic issues, but I cannot. My future and my child's future depends on being invested in my neighbors and communities. If I do not invest in them, how can I expect them to have the resources to invest in me?


----------



## RGtools

Thanks Al.

I wish I had more I cared to say.

I am just going to make some savings with my WR plane and shop a mortise with a Ray Isles.


----------



## JGM0658

I could respond, but then that would make this a political thread and it would be a shame to do it. Lets just say we agree to disagree.


----------



## Bertha

Dr. Funk, let me be the first to acknowledge that your concerns are far beyond simple and any oversimplification does you a disservice. I hear you loud and clear, brother. I'm a local wholikes to keep it local.

.

That being said, I think the site owners have given us a wide berth when it comes to topic course in this thread; given their site rules. I hope we can keep the politics, ethics, and economics to the off-topic threads; with all due respect to everyone here. I want to talk about using, obtaining, stockpiling, caressing, and gawking at planes. Dancing in shavings, frolicking in curls, shop moonlit. Plane romance, man. In fairness to my pals here, let's not go off on these tangents, if y'all please.

Anyway, I had some shop time today. We need to bring back the dirty bench shot:










I finished my knife for the oldtimer that sold us our chestnut:










In the wild:










Passes inspection:










I made a little scary sharp mini to sharpen the blade. I took it up to 2500 then hit the strop. It's like reeeeeeeeallly sharp. I didn't fuss around with the shape too much; I'll ,let the owner do that.

In other news, I found these hardwood "rolling pins" at Marshall's. Who knew I could find woodworking supplies at Marshall's. Next time your Wife wants you to go to the store with her…just sayin', there could be some wood there


----------



## Brit

*RG* - Was that a freudian slip when you said 'savings' instead of 'shavings'. Oh and by the way, it's 'Iles' not 'Isles'.


----------



## Brit

Sorry Al, I'm back in line now sir.


----------



## Brit

By the way, what's the deal with the ducks head in the top photo?


----------



## TechRedneck

Al

Nice gift ! I also like the tiger handle on that mallet


----------



## drfunk

Al, you are correct.

Let's be clear that I didn't start it - but I sure did step in it. I think most of you have figured out by now that I wasn't born with the apathy gene.

If the Lumberjocks admins want me to leave, I'll leave - no problem.


----------



## Bertha

Dr. Funk, I'm not one to leave stuff alone either. Some topics I feel compelled to comment on. Can't resist. I told the admin to delete my account once but I didn't want to lose this thread. So, I'm as hypocritical as I can be when I ask to stay on topic, having defined my presence here by straying, lol. I'd be very sad if you left, doc; I value your input greatly. Let's get to talking about some shavings. What's Smit up to today?


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Tech. I was just bragging about you to lysdexic the other day. We're both trying to come up with an excuse for a road trip.


----------



## TechRedneck

Was in the shop this weekend and finished the Christmas gifts. I primarily used hand planes and scrapers to prep for the finish. However doing that on my assembly table basically sucks.

Here is my question. I have a crap load of milled ash I picked up. I plan to build an extension for hand tools. This extension would be three inches thick, one foot wide and four feet long. I plan a Rubio style front with a front vise and already have a good quick release end vice.

I am thinking that all I really need is one foot of depth on the table for the dog holes. I can build only one set of legs and bolt the slab to the torsion box in the back, effectively giving me a hybrid table that weighs so much I could not even thi k of moving it. Do I need any more than say one foot for clamping with the dogs and end vice? For most work is four feet in length enough?


----------



## RGtools

Nice catch on both Freudian slips Andy.

Got hauled back in here to make burritos. One leg done three more to go.

Nice knife Al.


----------



## Bertha

I've thought of the same thing before, Tech, meaning how wide does a bench need to be. If you consider the split top benches, a few of which can be found here; then it seems like a foot would be just fine. That's provided that you've got a strong enough base to attach it to/lean it on. I'm still looking for the wood for my bench. 3 inches of ash would do quite nicely; you think there'll be more at the mill? I think I might even prefer ash to maple.


----------



## TechRedneck

Al

They may have some left. I picked up a whole pallet milled 3/4×3" x 36". I plan to run it all through the drum sander to get even thickness, stagger the boards on glue up and then run through the 16" drum to even out.

I will probably use the brace to drill the holes ( thanks to Brit for the inspiration). I like the idea of a sliding deadman as well. I have a nice space for the shop but don't have the room for another full bench.


----------



## Bertha

^I need to find 4" x 72" of something to build my bench. I'd be happy with just about any hardwood at this point. I just need to get on the road more often. The stuff is here, I just have to get away from work to tap into it.


----------



## ShaneA

The local football team was so bad today, they drove out to the shop in 3rd quarter. It was a productive stint. Got a couple more boxes cooking. This yr instead of wrapping paper to hide gifts, I will be be using my own boxes…lets see the Mrs (who is a wrapping snob) top that! : )

If I were take a dirty photo of my bench, I would be declared the winner and loser all at once…

I dont think I have bought a plane in a couple weeks, the shakes may set in soon. I did however, have to spring for a 3 line bedrock cap and iron. While not as fun, it will have to do.

Brandon, if you still need a #8 cap, I will send you one when I get mine.

Oh yeah, great thread Al, thanks!

I will go back to the shop now…


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I've got a bunch of ash I will be cutting this winter. I'd be happy to cut some 4" x 72", but you'll need to figure a way to get it home.


----------



## BrandonW

Wow, it's been a crazy thread the last couple of days while I've been away. Too much to comment on. Shane, I'm definitely still interested in the 8 cap, I've been sharing a cap between my 6 and 8 and that's no fun.


----------



## BrandonW

Al, it looks like Don just found your reason for having a road trip. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

you bet! I'll even let you run the chainsaw.


----------



## Bertha

^YeeHaw! Have truck will travel. I love to haul ash. Sounds dirty.


----------



## Brit

Don't forget to take lots of photos.


----------



## donwilwol

the pile is bigger. I had 2 more ash and a 2 pine blow over a few days ago. I had to move a shed, cut them down, and this morning the shed went back in place. Not pic's so i suppose it never really happened, so I'll probably need a new explanation for my aching back tonight.

Let me know Al, I won't start cutting for a few weeks. Hopefully after the holidays.


----------



## Bertha

I know that I have to work Xmas and New Years (I'm the new guy at the office). I'd love to make a lumber trip.


----------



## donwilwol

well, its not lumber yet. And won't be by New Years. How much do you need? You said 4" x 72". 4" x 72" x what?


----------



## Bertha

Don, I'm just looking for a bench top. Ideally, I'd find enough wood to make a six foot bench four to six inches thick. As a bench builder yourself, you know there are a lot of ways to get there. I've been buying wood from woodworker's source but it's too expensive to consider enough lumber for a bench build. My lack of a proper bench is kind of holding me back now.


----------



## TechRedneck

Well they call them "bench planes" for a reason I guess.. Gotta have a good bench to hold that wood. This hand tool stuff is a lot of fun but can get expensive. Now I have to get a front vise, bevel up block plane and dovetail saw.

It's going to be a busy winter.


----------



## BrandonW

I need a really good bench too. Right now I've been making do with what is essentially an assembly table with a HF wood vise and a bench hook. It's solid, but it's on cheap locking casters so it will move away from me when I'm planing. I thought about using the rest of a pile of jatoba for a new bench top, but the thought of planing that stuff (even with a thickness planer) always gets me down. I'll probably end up using whatever cheap hardwood I can find.


----------



## thedude50

if that ash is something you have a deep desire to part with. I would like to buy some. I need a new bench the old bench is just not up to my new love hand.planes.

I finished pulling the hundreds of nails out of boards and started reconstructing the Shed I built two walls before the back went out on vacation and I had to take pain meds .

I just won another LN 62 on eBay. I will go through it and make it like new just like my other one and may sell this one. If I can find a buyer and there is enough room for a little profit.

Sorry about causing a political upheaval here. I really knew that we would get to the bottom of the stories, I have been told. Mr Lee has not as yet answered my email even though he did give me his email address.

I too prefer buying things made in North America And hope more people care about this we can not keep sending or money away to Asia and they refuse to buy our goods. its time to close down the free trade to china. Hell even my new Levis are made in china. I am unhappy with this. I want things made in America.I want made in America to stand for something good. America is a continent not a country so i will gladly buy goods from Canada and Mexico, but when i am told another MFG is going to China I put the breaks on. Look I am lucky I normally make a great deal of money and with my heath I have seen the other side for about the last year, but I still try to buy goods Made here. I prefer USA made things and in some cases Like Levis I have no choice but In Hand planes I buy LN because they are American Made Or I will buy secondly Made in America So Stanley and Veritas. I am with the Dr on this I don't want to loose more quality just to help a greedy corp make a higher profit.

.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anybody here interested in a vintage Craftsman quick release 10" vise? Shipping would kinda suck though. It's pretty much unused.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

In the meantime, a parade of "smalls." Anyone have an extra cap and iron for the wee 100?


----------



## lysdexic

Maybe you guys know something that I don't.

A retired partner (business) of mine, who is also a farmer, is spending his time selectively logging his acres. He is the largest landowner in the county. But that is a different, although interesting story. I'd been asking him for a big slab to make a workbench for a few years. Well, he called my bluff the past week.

He stated that he found a tree for me. Actually this weekend he was going to saw a 8 foot x 4 inch x 28 inch slab for me!!

Then a started thinking. What the hell am I going to do with that. First I don't have anywhere to store it even if I could move the thing. It will take 4 years to dry. I need a workbench yesterday.

I told him to rip into 15" boards that I can at least move it. Still it will be years before I can use it.

Am i missing something.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty,
I could use that vise as a tail vise for workbench build. Shipping wouldn't be bad if you could just drop it by the house.


----------



## lysdexic

Al,
Are you talking about The Woodworkers Source here in Mooresville?


----------



## ShaneA

Scott I think you would need to rip the boards into 1×4 or 2×4 strips then just face glue them and then flatten for the top. One piece or huge slab would make an awesome table or bench though. Sounds heavy.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, I wish I'd have known you were around about a month ago. I found a guy in cartersville that had a bunch of these he was just going to throw away.

Red Oak, about 24"Wx60"LX3"H

I got one I need to rip it, flatten it and reglue. I have a bunch of Red Oak I need to laminate for legs and stretchers.


----------



## lysdexic

I have spent almost the entire weekend in the shop. Yesterday was dedicated to a very NON-galoot pursuit. I mounted my cyclone dust collector to the wall and re-routed some tubing.

But I could not ignore my hand planes the whole day. I then had an epiphany! I find those gossamer shavings just exhausting. Don't you? Well, problem solved.


----------



## mochoa

Scott I slab like that, Wet, would weigh a ton.


----------



## mochoa

ha ha ha!


----------



## donwilwol

If I was going to make a bench out of an 8 foot x 4 inch x 28 inch green slab, here is what I would do. I'd make an open frame with good SOLID legs, fasten the top so it can move and be moved.

Flatten both sides. (evenly)

Use it as it is. Maybe it will move, maybe it won't. Keep it as open as you can (in other words don't close in the bottom with drawers or cabinets until its dry.

Keep the ends well waxed, oiled or otherwise finished. If you wax the top, make sure you do both sides even. Don't over do it. Let the moister escape.

Once every 2 - 3 months or so flip it(more at first, less as time goes on). If you have a heated shop try to keep it away from direct heat. If you don't have a heated shop, I'll bet it won't move much.

If you have to flatten it once or twice, that's what those planes are for 

I've built with green lumber, its not the mystery its often made out to be. Our ancestors did it all the time.

Explain how it is different than sticking it in your shop for 4 years to dry. Same thing only useful.


----------



## ShaneA

That is 75bf wet, what would a guess at weight be? 600lbs? Better get some helpers. : )


----------



## BrandonW

Scott, that is sweet! But probably a bit noisy. 

Mauricio, Yes, I also wish you knew I was around a month ago. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

oh Scott. The pile of shavings when hand planing is what it is all about. I love the feeling of grabbing a handful of shavings. I like to feel them under my feet. (Sanding is a different story, get that stuff away from me) The shavings don't even annoy me when they pile up on the bench.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That slab is a workbench!!! Make it so!!!


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with Smitty. I have a serous issue taking a perfectly fine piece of wood and cutting it into pieces to glue it back together because….....well, I'm not sure why.

If it moves and warps and cracks and buckles, then fix it, but if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Remember, even kiln dried lumber will warp and twist so bad its not funny. You never know until you try.


----------



## mochoa

My dirty bench today. Still OSB till I make that slab into a proper bench.
My new Horned Scrub with his woody buddies surfacing this rough poplar board.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio now that's the way I like the shavings. Although I need to remember to close the drawers under my bench. They get filled up too.


----------



## mochoa

You guys that have benches already, how thick are yours? Once I flatten my slab (now 2 3/4") it might be closer to 2 1/4" inches. I'm sure that penty sufficient for a bench but will it look thick enough, I mean for a coolness point of view?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto on closing drawers, i make that mistake constantly!

Love the DC Foreplane!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mine finished out averaging 2 3/4"...


----------



## mochoa

And yours is sweet! Do you have aprons on it? Let me look at your post again, its in my favorites.


----------



## ShaneA

LOL, so long as you know why you have a serious issue with it Don. : ) I am not reccomending Scott cup up a monster slab. Save that for a more traditional slab worthy project…I am recomending cutting other boards and then face glue them back together, the movement potential then becomes more in the thickness than the width. At 28" solid, the movement potential as well as checking potential is pretty large. I have seen a lot of benches, I do not remember seeing a "slab" bench, I am not saying it wont work, but…there is something to be said for the standard method. But what do I know, I have a laminated MDF bench, that aint flat : (


----------



## lysdexic

Don,
It is a moot point really. Once that monster gets dropped off in my garage, what do I do get my 6 yo daughter to help move it?

Seriously, I was planning on a Roubo type bench. I could rip it as planned and go with a split Roubo. Still - I wonder about what will happen to the installation of the tail vise, the face vise, a sliding dead man, dog holes. I really could not do these things if I am flipping it every few months.

Maybe I should make a threshold out of it. Then in 75 years or so somebody can reclaim it as their benchtop :^)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scott- Hah! 

I don't have aprons on my slab bench, but I did finish off the live edges with straight 3" runners that got the bench to 24" depth…


----------



## Dcase

I think my bench is just shy of 2 1/2 in thick and its very solid…. My top is a mix of a few hardwoods red oak, silver maple and cherry.

So I got my #10 in the mail on Friday and started restoring it this weekend. The rear tote was broke and someone had done a piss poor job gluing it so I had to fix it… Now I don't often brag but I think I accomplished one of the most flawless tote repairs ever. There is no line, its like it was never broken… I do have lots of pictures of every single angle but its to late to post now, ill put them up tomorrow.

RG- I tried out your method for sharpening the router plane irons and it worked really well. I had never thought of doing it that way. I would either go back and forth or side to side but your way works a lot better. I also took your advice of using a dremmel grinder to take out the hump and that worked out great as well. I have not used it yet but I know the iron is a lot sharper then it was before so hopefully I have a better experience with it.

Flawless tote fix! I mean FLAWLESS!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, Congrats! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Bertha

^Scott, I think you should flip that 600lb bench daily. By the time it's dry, you'll be so muscular that it'll be childsplay to work. I was thinking similar to above; I always feel guilty about piecing a slab but I think that's the way to go if it's wet. You could use it as an excuse to build a kiln. I'm thinking about it.

The Woodworker's Source I've been using is in AZ. Why, you got one?


----------



## mochoa

Dan congrats on the #10, those look really sweet.

Look forward to pics on the tote fix.

Dan which bench are you talking about? You havent posted pics of that bench right? Or is it the one with the bar clamp sholder vise.

Smitty, I guess thats what I meant. Do you have finish the edges off with runnners. Do those runners help for clamping?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The pieces I added to the front and back applied to my situation. The slab tapered off along the leading edge as per it's effective service as a threshold way back when. I ripped of then planed a decent edge, but it showed too 'live,' if you know what I mean; not consistent thickness from left to right across the bench front. That, and without both additions the slab would only have been 20" deep or so.

Having a consistent edge aids in clamping, absolutely. But with a good slab, it's not necessary at all to add pieces front and back. With your red oak, if it finishes out to 2 1/4" or so, you may want to add pieces to get it to 3" or so in the front for asthetics. I probably would. Is that what you're thinking, too?


----------



## RGtools

Dan, can't wait till you get an opportunity for using that router, I reach for mine quite a bit.

Maurico, 2 1/4, might be a hair thin from the standpoint of weight. Each inch of thickness you add to the top adds several board feet (and pounds) to your design. Heavier is better. My bench is a little more than 3" thick, I wish it were closer to 5. The heavier your bench is the more it will resist movement from handplaning (chasing your bench around the room sucks). If you go with this as a top, build a beefy base to compensate.

If you can avoid skirting your bench do so, they get in the way of your clamps…anything that does that should not be on a bench (the nicholson bench with it's giant skirt being the exception that proves the rule). Oh and once you get your bench built buy two holdfasts from tools for working wood, trust me, you will love them.

Scott 4 years goes by pretty quick, you have a decent workspace from what I have seen. A solid slab workbench is a DREAM bench, take your time to make it worth it (the 15" sections will take a long time to dray too). I am still unsure of the merits of the split top.


----------



## Bertha

^I don't care for the split top myself, but I really have no convincing argument against it. You could always build a smaller bench while your slab dries, then relegate it to a different function. Do you have a local kiln where you could buy some time?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not a split top fan, either. I haven't found a single instance where I really wanted a clamp run through the top of the bench. Just sayin'...


----------



## mochoa

I think I will take it in steps, rip it fllatten it and see what it looks like, also see how much of a PITA all those knots are to plane. They look cool though. I am also thinking of adding some bread board ends wich will look sweet and add some lenght.

RG, I have thought about laminating about another inch of straight grained wood on to each face, that would take care of any knot issue and add some nice thickness and wight to it. I also like big beefy legs.


----------



## Bertha

Dovetailed breadboard bench ends are gangster.


----------



## mochoa

hahaha, thats actually exactly what I was thinking. What if you also had the legs attached to the the top with rising dovetails like Roy Underhill does on his roubo?


----------



## mochoa

Also, I've been obsessed with the idea of making my own wooden screw for a leg vise…


----------



## Bertha

^Mochoa, there's a guy here that sells them and they are very, very fine. I think it was around $100 for the beefy one I was interested in. I exchanged PMs with him a while back. I'd be happy to search my PMs if you decide to buy one. CartersWhittling (I think) did a short video about making them yourself. For the gangster factor, I'm probably going Benchcrafted for mine.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

THAT is a nice suit…


----------



## Bertha

^black shirt, white tie. You KNOW that dude's bench is breadboarded


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

LOL… You're right, of course…


----------



## mochoa

haha, he probably has some walnut strippes inlayed on the top too.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I have posted lots of pics of my bench on here but here it is again… Like I said mine is shy of 2 1/2 in and its solid as I will ever need..

I have a split top bench and love it. I have found it to come in handy for a lot of things I have done. Most of my work is done on the front split of the bench while the back split acts kind of like a place to put your tools and work pieces. The split has helped most when I am working on projects that have been assembled. 









Ill be posting pics of my near flawless tote fix now…. YAY


----------



## mochoa

I think I know who you are talking about, I have checked out his site. But for some reason I have a really strong urge to make my own. I've been reading about how to do it in Underhill's book, Also Landis has some info about how to do it in his workbench book. Carving the screw is not hard, its the nut that is a challenge.


----------



## Bertha

Ebony leg vise; gold crank.


----------



## TechRedneck

Well.. it looks like we have a bench build off in the making! Keep the pics coming, I need ideas! I spent the better part of last night on FWW downloading various plans and .pdf files.

I pretty much know what I am going to do but still have to figure out the best way to attach the legs to the bench top. I think I will tendon the ends to keep it from cupping. More than likely I will go with dry M&T joints with through bolts so I can knock it down or tighten it if it shrinks or moves. I'm not that much of a purist to go with wedged tendons and glue, it has to look good but more important be functional and by going with dry joints and bolts I can change it later if I like.


----------



## Dcase

I have fixed a fair amount of plane totes that had been split in two. Some of the them turned out really well to where you could hardly see where the split was. This weekend I fixed the tote on the #10 I just got and with out a doubt this is my finest tote fix. Its almost perfect.

The tote has been previously glued and who ever did it did a horrible job fixing it. I snapped the tote in half with my hands which took very little effort and then I used a chisel to scrape off the old glue. After I got the old glue off I sanded both surfaces flat keeping the angle at which it was broken. I found the easiest way of doing this was to attach some sandpaper to a piece of MDF and with the MDF on the bench I held the broken piece and lapped the surface flat. I was careful to hold it at the angle in which it split. I kept checking for fit and continued sanding until they fit together with no gaps. Once finished I glued with regular titebond wood glue and used masking tape to clamp the pieces. Because it was such a nice fit the tape held plenty strong enough. It was also a lot easier keeping it aligned with the tape.

When glue dried I sanded the tote and finished with a couple coats of Shellac.


----------



## Bertha

^like it never happened


----------



## mochoa

Dan, good job on that tote, the repair is invisable.

By the way, thats a sweet bench. I think you have posted pics of your planes with your bench in the background but I hadent seen it in detail. Looks solid. What are the dimensions of the legs?


----------



## Dcase

I forgot to mention that my youngest son helped me out with cleaning the #10. He even used some of his own tools..



























Mauricio- I don't know off top of my head the size of the bench legs. They aren't massive or anything. They are probably smaller then most.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, great pic of your boy! my son has that set of tools.


----------



## BrandonW

I totally see the crack in the tote, Dan. Just kidding, I'm being a jerk. ;-)

All this talk about bench building is getting me antsy. I really need to build a new bench, but first I'm going to tackle a Moxon vise on the cheap. I really love the stuff made by Benchcrafted, but I can't afford any of it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

They (Benchcrafted) certainly make awesome stuff! And wonderful tote fix. Really amazing!

And, why am I now looking at Dan's son and wondering if he looks like Al???


----------



## Bertha

I don't see the likeness.
http://poopiepoems.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/***********************************-on-toilet.jpg


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Me neither, I don't see it.

But Heyyy, nice cordless phone you have there~! heh heh heh…

(oh, my. could have gone ALL DAY without seeing that picture)


----------



## Bertha

^I made that catbox/beer stand beside me a few years ago. That's my makeshift veneer press in front of my bathroom. It's all good.

jk


----------



## mochoa

How hard can this be?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mauricio - if you want it bad enough, it won't be hard at all. Definitely would be an accomplishment, something not many at all have actually done. Is that beech, or maple?


----------



## mochoa

Its from this Schwarz article, its beech:
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/workbenches/enrage-your-roubo-lust


----------



## mochoa

correction the bench is beech, the screw is hard maple.


----------



## Bertha

^ 5 inches thick. Wow. He carved the half nuts. That's galoot.


----------



## mochoa

looks like this guy used roy underhills plans or something similar. He used an old planer knife and made a scraper to cut the inside of the nut. Which doesnt make sense, why would you cut it in half then?
http://s426.photobucket.com/albums/pp347/gjc_photos/?action=view&current=Picture184.jpg&newest=1


----------



## mochoa

I think he made the first one by cutting it in half then used that to make the next one using the cutter to cut the internal threads.


----------



## Bertha

It would be easier to test fit the screw to the nut if it were halved. Otherwise, you'd need some kind of thread chaser on the lathe. Either way, an ambitious project for sure.


----------



## mochoa

Here's a Lumbejock that made some videos on how to do it. 
http://lumberjocks.com/CartersWhittling/blog/25854

Yeah, its a little ambitious, and I dont have all that time so may change my mind and just buy one in the end.


----------



## Bertha

*CartersWhittling (I think) did a short video about making them yourself.*
Dang I'm good! If you haven't seen it, check out his hybrid bench build. Dude's got skills. If I remember correctly, he made a jig for the router (I can't see videos on this computer). If I made the jig, I'd find a lot of reasons to make wood screws. You could make a nice Moxon to practice the construction.


----------



## Bertha

Someone heard you Mauricio
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/23432
I'm only now seeing that you bumped it, lol.


----------



## mochoa

Al, you did say that, sorry I though you were talking about a different guy. I dont know if I would go through all that trouble, at least not the first time. I think I would saw and chisel the screw, cut the nut in half and carve it out with a dremel. then use some of that black powder stuff (lamp black?) to test fit and fine toon and knock off the high spots. I saw this in Scott Landis book on workbenches, not as pretty but it works.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, it's a hidden joint ultimately, so as long as it works, right? I'd love to do something like that. There's just something special about a wooden screw leg vise.

Also, did you see how Carter's Whittling ultimately used that little tab to grab the vise threads? I can't remember what he called it but you can see it in his bench build. Pop the little doo-dad out and the threads disengage. Very cool idea.


----------



## mochoa

Carter only has 4 buddies, thats crazy, he is my new buddy for sure. He's a young dude, lot of time on his hands. Better than playing xbox.

I could surf all freaking day, I cant stop, got to get some work done .


----------



## Bertha

^Thanks for reminding me. I have a bad habit of talking to someone for months without buddying them. He's a talented young dude.

It's weird, some people's homepage is blocked on this computer. Yours is, Mauricio. I can only buddy people from home. I hope I haven't offended anyone thus far.


----------



## drfunk

I know Robin Lee put this to bed, but Lee Valley got back to me today and inquiring minds were PM'ing me - http://lumberjocks.com/topics/32638


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dan, Amazing job!!

Al, i see the catbox/beer stand (nicely done) but i do not see the tp roll holder/magazine rack, i assume it is under construction? A gun rack might be the perfect finishing touch … just a thought.


----------



## lysdexic

Al,

Very similar names but this is the guy here in town. I've not scrutinized his lumber prices.

The Woodworking Source


----------



## ShaneA

Dan, that is an impressive fix. Looks amazing, great photos of the boy. You guys are rolling today.


----------



## Bertha

Scott, not bad at all. I paid about $8/bf for 4/4 cherry (including shipping).
His website says to expect $30-40 to ship.

Cherry

4/4

FAS

$4.85


----------



## thedude50

you guys must all have computers at work I would like to be here every couple of hours to post when you guys are here but i don't get up at 4 am.

Smithy I would like the vise I can buy it or we can do a trade for a plane if you need one. \\

Don Is shipping some ash worth wile and is it usable green to make a bench.. I have decided on the 21st century split design because it fits through my lunch box planer after glurup . If the price is right i will gladly pay for the wood otherwise i will be paying a premium price for the stock here in ca. I want a 4 inch thick top lots of weight On my current bench I put 300 pounds of sand on the bottom shelf to make it resist movement while planing I don't like the size of the holes i think they are to small. what is the right size for dog holes I think I will plunge rout new holes into my old bench and make new dogs I am eager to make a great bench and i love the configuration of the 21 century bench

I have to go out in the cold to try to get the shed back up The wife even helped me Yesterday I was having a great day I wish she liked woodworking too I would have a good shop buddy then I dont love working alone

I have a new buddy his name is matt he met me here on Lj he will be coming over to do some woodworking with me in the shop. I need this shed done so I can make more stuff in the shop.

Don let me know if you can part with enough ash to make my bench I reall would cherish the bench knowing you cut the wood.


----------



## lysdexic

Forget shipping. Come get it you POS!


----------



## thedude50

I ait driving 4 thousand miles


----------



## lysdexic

sorry Dude my comment was aimed at AL.


----------



## jusfine

Scott, those prices look really good compared to what I pay wholesale here and shipping looks reasonable too.


----------



## donwilwol

I wouldn't even begin to know how to ship it. I know my son made a small hope chest made out of dry ash and it weighed a ton. I think the shipping (if I knew how to find out) would be unrealistic.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude, did you really just ask me if I needed a plane? 

I'll weigh the vise tonight. Ninety-nine percent sure USPS will take it, but I have no idea if the price is less if it'd go UPS, for example. Anybody out there know the best (cheapest) way to ship about 30lbs?


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, why don't you get a wood threader:

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/manualwoodthreader1-126tpi.aspx

Unless it's not a large enough diameter (or it takes away all the fun).


----------



## saddletramp

Will it fit in a USPS flat rate box. They claim to ship up to 70 lbs in their flat rate boxes.


----------



## donwilwol

you can go to both ups.com and usps.com and get quotes for shipping. You'll need weight, size of box and the 2 zips.


----------



## donwilwol

i've got the wood threader set for 3/4". It works pretty slick. I've thought about getting the 1 1/2" several times.


----------



## saddletramp

What the h…... I just posted a reply and it showed up here and then disappeared. Oh well, I'll try again.

Will it fit in a USPS flat rate box? They claim they will ship it if it fits, up to 70 lbs.


----------



## saddletramp

And now the original post is back. LOL


----------



## thedude50

yes the 30 pound if it wont fit in a flat rate usps box even disasembled would be fine if it wont fit then the best way is ups or fed x which are about equal my zip code is 93619 just let me know the price if you dont want to do a trade I will trade for the right plane. or pay cash via paypal


----------



## donwilwol

Bob, I see both reply's still. It does that once in a while, I'm not sure why. I've posted double thinking it wasn't there.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If I could disassemble fully, I'm pretty sure it'd fit in one of those $10 boxes. That'd be pretty cool…

It's worth a try, anyway.

Thanks, fellas, for the ideas / suggestions.


----------



## thedude50

Ya its sold guys so back off my vise hehhehehehhee


----------



## thedude50

AL what does FAS mean exactly


----------



## lysdexic

first and seconds


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, You need like a 2.5" threader for a bench vise and I hear those are crazy expensive plus yes, it does take all the fun out of it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Now if we could get Don to stuff some ash in a flat rate box…


----------



## Bertha

FAS Dude? I have no idea off the top of my head. Scott's thinking of SS (sloppy seconds). Can you put it in context? Maybe someone mistyped RAS?


----------



## Bertha

Tramp, I've been noticing the missing posts. I'll post one, the pulse will show me as the last post, then my post is gone, only to reappear a little later.

Dude, I haven't forgotten about your wormy chestnut. I've been saving larger offcuts in a box for you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

(al, you said it in post #6,400)


----------



## thedude50

Brandon thanks for the link I will do some that way I only need a veritas Vise the double screw one a a bunch of dons ash to bui=ld me a nice green bench hey don is their a kiln near you i would gladly pay for the kiln to dry the wood before you sell it to me that way freight will go down hehhehe I am mostly serious if you want to make a deal


----------



## Bertha

Oh I did. I'm not sure. I copied that from Scott's site. Hold on, let me see if I can figure it out.


----------



## thedude50

no al you typed Fas after your cherry price it had to do with lumber i see it all the time but dont know what it means


----------



## Bertha

FAS must mean something about clarity b/c there's this:

FAS 8 & Wider
Highly Figured FAS, 7' Length
Ribbon & Flatsawn

all in the same column

Scott's right

◦ What does FAS mean? Most lumber you see listed will be called FAS meaning Firsts and Seconds. Lumber today is not graded FAS but actually FAS-1F meaning Firsts and Seconds one Face. In years gone by lumber was graded FAS meaning the worst face of a board was FAS and the back was FAS or Better. Today FAS-1F means the best face is FAS and the back could be worse. You will also see some lumber graded as Select & Btr, this is basically the same as FAS but it allows for boards to be a min of 4" wide while FAS is min 6" wide. Fas and Sel & Btr allows knots and defects. The grade is acutally specified as clear cutting units, or percent of clear material in a board. An FAS-1F board should give you a Basic Yield of 83.33%. Sap wood is not considered a defect.


----------



## thedude50

I know this is a hand plane thread but i trust you guys for allot more than that ai am thinking of puttin a Helical head on my jointer i know why not to do it but does the ease of setup make it worth wile . ahh ups just got here gotn to run bbl


----------



## Bertha

Did you see the one I posted from Global, Dude? Journey head for around $300 at 6 inches?
The site is blocked on this computer but you shouldn't have trouble finding it.
I'm very tempted to get one for mine. The jointer knives are like $50 with shipping. Adds up fast. 
I might steal that jointer blade sharpener idea and scary sharp them myself.


----------



## thedude50

I didnt see the link journey isnt one i have heard of i was told by powermatic the the 54hh head is available and was leaning that way yhen there was a thread on a grizley head that fits the jet and there was talk of another brand i dont recall what it is. nI dont want to loose the rebate function is one reason i am not jumping in with both feet and i have the jointer planer blade atachment for the tormek its really cool and does a killer job on the blades


----------



## ksSlim

Here is a link to notes on lumber grades and selection presented at a local guild meeting.
http://www.sunflowerwoodworkers.org/articles/Lumber%20Grades%20&%20Selection.pdf


----------



## thedude50

This will be to serve as an official retraction of any statements made by me about Veritas going to china to have their Irons made for less. After a returned call from a young lady @ Veritas today and an exchange of emails with Rob Lee who refused to answer several of my questions stating he did not feel it was appropriate to give trade information based on unsubstituted innuendo. I am only told that they are currently making 99percent of their blades in north America and that the majority of blades are now made in house he would not comment on why they parted ways with IBC nor on if the quality was the same or better now that the are making then themselves. SO THIS WILL BE LEFT TO YOU THE CONSUMER TO BE THE JUDGE. While it is good news that Veritas Lee Valley is keeping all these jobs in north America and selling goods that are made in north America is one important part of my reason for bringing this up in the first place it is unknown wither the quality of the plane blades is as good as the Irons Made by IBC. again the consumer will be the one to bear the cost and will ultimately have to decide for themselves if the quality is as good. Mr Lee was given more than one chance to answer the quality question. It will be left to other publications to pursue this further as with limited resources This Old Workshop.com can not afford to buy up a huge host of Planes to do a story on blade performance. I will However be in touch with Merlin Kemmitt at wood Magazine to see if they feel this is a question they would like an answer too. I have worked with Merlin in the Past and feel there is a story here that needs to be told to the woodworking community at large. I also want to apologize the Veritas and Mr Lee if they felt I was spreading a bad rumor. I did have two sources and this is often enough to go to press with but in my defense, I did not Publish this as a fact instead I turned to you my friends to see if we together could get to the bottom of this story. and through this thread i got several question posed to Me Lee so thanks for your help My friends. I really wish I had more to share with you but i was not given any real answers so Tool reviews are in order soon and we do that at toW


----------



## jusfine

Well, this is what I probably looked like when I opened a package tonight.










I was expecting a small plane, and this is what was inside.










Once I put it together, it looked like this. Still not a plane.










That's what I get for surfing late at night… didn't even remember I put a bid on this thing, but it will look good hanging on my wall I guess…


----------



## thedude50

nice one randy


----------



## JGM0658

I am only told that they are currently making 99percent of their blades in north America and that the majority of blades are now made in house he would not comment on why they parted ways with IBC nor on if the quality was the same or better now that the are making then themselves. SO THIS WILL BE LEFT TO YOU THE CONSUMER TO BE THE JUDGE. While it is good news that Veritas Lee Valley is keeping all these jobs in north America and selling goods that are made in north America is one important part of my reason for bringing this up in the first place it is unknown wither the quality of the plane blades is as good as the Irons Made by IBC. again the consumer will be the one to bear the cost and will ultimately have to decide for themselves if the quality is as good. Mr Lee was given more than one chance to answer the quality question.

Ok, I have been trying to refrain from commenting on your posts because after all we are all entitled to our opinions and/or speculations, but but this is really becoming annoying. Lets start form the beginning, Every time you post you cannot even break your posts in paragraphs, it makes it very difficult to read them and it also puts in doubt that you are a "reporter."

Second, Rob Lee is under no obligation, duty or compulsion to answer to you, period. This statement that you gave him every opportunity to respond is a tabloid reporter tactic. He has more class than to get into a pissing contest with a no body.

Third, Rob Lee and Lee Valley are well known for their outstanding tools and excellent customer service. He will answer any question put to him (If you do it in a nice, reasonable way) that you have. I know so because I have had personal e mail exchanges with him when I had problems with my shipping, he took care of everything in person. I don't know you from Adam, guess who I am going to believe?

Third, The change from IBC is nothing new, in fact if you had been a registered customer you would have received an e mail saying so, stating that the new blades were still made in Canada and that there was no change in the quality but a big savings to them. Here again I doubt Rob Lee would jeopardize his reputation and that of his company by making and e mailing a lie. But lets say he decided to change his mind and have the blades made in China, if he is maintaining the same level of quality, who cares???? It is his company and his prerogative. He has to answer to no one, get it?

So, would you stop it with the innuendos and BS. You know nothing, you have no one "on the inside" and are simply speculating from hearsay (probably from another forum ). Give it a rest, huh…....

PS. If you do become a dealer, I guess Veritas will not be in your line up.


----------



## Dcase

Well I spent a good two hours sharpening/flattening the back of the iron that was in the #10 I just got. I got it razor sharp and put it in the plane only to find out the iron was spent! I knew it was low but I thought it had a few grindings left…Nope! The only way I could get it to take a cut was to move the chip breaker up from the cutting edge. The breaker is to high though and the blade started to chatter… I was really bummed.

I know IBC makes a replacement iron for the #10 so thats next on my list… Till then..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Aww, man, that stinks! Still a great tool, though, and a great restore!


----------



## JGM0658

I was really bummed.

Don't be, all you need is the blade. I don't have the patience or the time to wait for one on Fee bay (or want to use pay pal) so I shelled for a LN one…..that hurt… 

You are going to love this plane.


----------



## thedude50

#jgm You Troll I write in here very relaxed and it gets me by. This is a forum little man and if you don't like what I say then say what you want to but have the balls to say it to my face you weak little peon.

Lee Valley is and has been a good company but I for one doubt they can make Irons as well as IBC. Ya but you go ahead and spend your little paycheck there and I hope you get a nice iron in the plane you buy.

oh wait you are whining about paying with PayPal so you probably don't have the money for a new veritas or you will be afraid to send them your payment You are a work of art what a friggin TROLL.


----------



## JGM0658

#jgm You Troll I write in here very relaxed and it gets me by. This is a forum little man and if you don't like what I say then say what you want to but have the balls to say it to my face you weak little peon.

Lee Valley is and has been a good company but I for one doubt they can make Irons as well as IBC. Ya but you go ahead and spend your little paycheck there and I hope you get a nice iron in the plane you buy.

oh wait you are whining about paying with PayPal so you probably don't have the money for a new veritas or you will be afraid to send them your payment You are a work of art what a friggin TROLL.

LOL…..... Well at least you started using paragraphs, that's a beginning… Now, for a reporter you now have to work on the grammar and punctuation. Hell, English is a second language for me and I write it better than you do… 

Anyhow, this post and your private message to me confirms my evaluation of you. Anyhow, I am done with you, as the saying goes, when you argue with an idiot, people looking at you don't know who is who… later dude… LOL…


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, wicked nice job on the #10. Bummer on the blade. The #10 is on my short list, but I've been trying to stay off ebay for a while. My new veritas scraper plane came yesterday, but my wife won't let me have it until xmas. Do you know what its like to know there is a new plane in the house and I can't have it. Talk about feeling like a kid again.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, sorry to hear about your blade--it looks like you won't be making any carriages any time soon. I hope you can get a good deal on a replacement.

Don, may God give you patience! You'll be getting up at 3am on Xmas morning to open presents, I'm sure.


----------



## Bertha

Hey guys, this thread has a legacy of getting along. We can all coexist here. Let's not spoil that over some consumerism. If you like Lee Valley, buy Lee Valley.

Anyway, Dan, that's an awesome plane. If I got it for a steal like you did, I'd expect the body to be welded or something, lol. You'll get set back a bit on the iron but you'll then have a full length iron…and so will your Son's kids! I'll give you $80 + shipping for it, lol

Jusfine, very nice bowsaw!

Also Dan, I got to play with your spalt a bit last night. As you'll recall, it needed some serious thickness adjustment and I knew you were expecting me to avoid the planer/jointer, lol. So I tuned up my old iron #6:










And set to work:









Man, nothing like a freshly planed surface, no?


----------



## RGtools

I hear you Don. I have a beautiful plow plane wrapped up that I can't touch for 12 days.

Dan, Nice looking 10. Can't wait for you to put a good blade in there and put it to work.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, want a second 10 1/2, lol?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-SUPERB-STANLEY-10-1-2-C-CORRUGATED-BOTTOM-PLANE-ONLY-BEST-/310363449855?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48431a69ff


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What are your plans for that great-looking piece of planed wood, Al? I'm typically not a fan of spalted stock, but that larger piece really looks cool.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Smit, Dan gave me that piece. I think it's destined for a jewelry box top. You can see the planed walnut in the background of one of the pics. It'll be another attempt at mitered dovetails without machines


----------



## Bertha

Y'all check out this weirdo. Check out the wear on the sole.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FineAntique-Primitive-3-blade-Molding-Plane-6-x-12-x-9-18th-19th-Century-/130611574462?pt=Folk_Art&hash=item1e690e76be


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mitered dovetails as in the kind on my cabinet? Doing those at the scale of a jewelry box is a serious challenge. But if anyone can do it, it's Bertha!


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Smit, your confidence in my ability is erroneous, lol. I'm tempted to make some kind of shooting jig and use a shoulder plane I think the trick is cut wide, fit, and trim with a sharp chisel.


----------



## Dcase

No thanks on the 10 1/2.. I will also pass on the 10 1/4 unless I find either of them for less then 100 dollars.

The whole time I was cleaning my #10 I had this fear that I was going to break it. I just has this vision that I was going to apply too much pressure on the side or drop it and have the thing break.

Another thing that was weird for me is my 10 is a pre lateral making it my first pre lateral plane. When I did get it to start planing I kept reaching up for the lateral adjustment just out of habit. The good thing about the pre lateral frogs though is they are a lot easier to lap flat.

Al, that spalted maple looks nice… I wasn't sure if you could get it to be a usable piece or not. It was a bit out of wack on the thickness. I have made a number of boxes with the spalted pieces. I think thats a good choice for it.


----------



## Bertha

^Dan, it took a lot of planing. It was a good exercise, though. I got one face flat then ran the tightmark around it to 1/2 inch thickness. I sharpied out the thickness I wanted to remove and started going at it. I started with the scrub but there's an area of figure that kept stalling the plane (and nearly dislocating my shoulder). I switched to the 5 with some frustration. Then I pulled out the trusty 6, put a new 25 + 5 on it, and crushed it. I avoided the figure once I got it close, then #81'd that area smooth. It was really fun. Did you notice that the black spalt lines will streak the work? The scraper takes it right off, though.


----------



## ShaneA

Dan, I saw the pinnacle blade for the #10 "on sale" at woodcraft for $37, down from $62, while of course I have no idea if this a deal or not, just fyi.

You guys do sound just like kids, waiting for christmas. Pretty cool.

Don, is the LN all you hoped it would be? I assume you have taken it on a long test drive by now.


----------



## Dcase

You know I did notice the streaks but I never thought about it really. I guess I never put two and two together that it was from the black lines. In fact I have a spalted maple box that I made sitting on my desk at work and I am looking at the lid right now and I can see black streaks on it. Here I thought my hands were just dirty and transferring dirt to the wood… hahaha… really though I feel dumb


----------



## Bertha

I'm lucky I noticed it, Dan. It was most pronounced with the scrub; like the camber was scooping it out. I think it just adds a layer of complexity to the piece. I bet it would come out with sanding, which is why us handplane guys are the first to notice it, lol.


----------



## Bertha

Did y'all see this guy's wood?
http://lumberjocks.com/VillageBoy/blog/25912#comment-1117513
That's a nice car there.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, I saw that iron for the #10 was on sale at woodcraft. That is the route I will go when I have an extra 40 bucks.

Here is a pic of the iron before I sharpened it. It was really low as it was but due to that big chip I had to grind a lot off which made it even lower.


----------



## Bertha

^Dan, it looks like the previous owner ran into something. It almost looks like he bent the iron there. You just need a new iron; no biggie. It'll give you the chance to try out something new for $50 or so.


----------



## JGM0658

If you like Lee Valley, buy Lee Valley.

Al, it is not a matter of consumerism, it is a matter of calling it like it is. Expressing your opinion or even bashing a company once is all right, we all have our bad days and bad experiences. But to keep on going on and on about IBC blades and bashing a good company when it is old news and proven that the new blades are just as good since the move was done at least two years ago is just annoying. Enough, IMO, we read it once fine, but 5 or 6 posts about the same thing got old.


----------



## Bertha

^I hear you JGM. You got fed up with something and called someone out on it. That's kind of how I function in real life. Like you said, we read it and it's done. I've never heard much bad about Lee Valley myself; and plenty good. I don't like their planes for shallow, superficial reasons but that's my loss. I like American made but I'll admit to not really caring where my plane irons are made. Your point is well taken, though.


----------



## saddletramp

Shane, you know what they say, "The *only* difference between men and boys is the price of their toys." Truer words were never spoken so, of course we all are as excited about Christmas as a bunch of kids because in reality, *that's what we are!!* LOL

Dan, Great find and a spectacular refurb. :^)

Don, anticipation is half the fun. 




These *are* the good old days! :^)

Al, that antique three bladed plane is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Soeone cut *a bunch* of dadoes with that three bladed plane, but it's got a mug only a mother could love.


----------



## Bertha

^I totally agree, Smit and Saddle. Fence fatter than the body, incredibly worn from use. Very cool plane. 
I looked at it again. It's worn to the nicker wedges, lol.


----------



## Brit

*Dan* - One thing you can always assume when you buy a plane with a spent iron is that it is a good plane. That's why the iron is spent. Either that or the previous owner was really crap at sharpening. LOL

*AL* - Regarding mitred dovetails, cut to the line and remember, if you don't think you can't, you can.


----------



## ShaneA

I am kinda excited for christmas this yr as well. My daughter is 2 1/2 so she will be on cloud 9. Plus I actually made a christmas list this yr, all ww stuff. No ties or coffee mugs here. I also have made some decent things to give away. Should be good. I need to crank out a few more things still, but I have been in the zone recently.


----------



## jusfine

Shane, I envy you… I have my shop full of projects *I have to finish* before Christmas, no time to build extras for other people.

Would much rather build for fun than money at this time of year.


----------



## JGM0658

I don't like their planes for shallow, superficial reasons but that's my loss.

No loss Al, we all have our predilections and reasons for buying certain tools. If you take a look at my workshop pics you will see I am in this for business, so I buy what works for me and makes the task easier. Bevel up, bevel down, who cares? Each have a function and a purpose.

Anyhow, if you are bidding for the 10 1/2 I have a LN I will sell you for *only* a $1000…lol….


----------



## Bertha

LOL, JGM You can keep the LN but you might actually GET that on Fleabay. From a hobbiest perspective, you're right, I'm at my own whims. Whereas other people hate Sawstop for Gass, I just don't like the shiny piano black finish. I only like the all bronze LN's (and that stupid #9that I must have…drats…and the #51 too…oh well) and don't like the two-tone. Silly. I don't like the finish on the Veritas. Petty. I used to hate the tote until Mr. Lee pointed out the physics behind it.

I respect that your perspective is quite different than mine. I'll enter my shop expecting to work on a project, only to end up fiddling with a stubborn plane for half a day. I'm very ADHD in the shop, but no where else; weird. I just like being in there and I admire you for making a profession of it. I'm off to have a look at your shop!!!


----------



## JGM0658

Skip the # 9 and go directly to the 51. I have both and the #9 is just gathering dust. If you do get the #9 then make an inclined shooting board, it will make things easier with the #9.


----------



## Bertha

Makes sense to skew the #9 for sure. Do you have the LN#51? If you've got the Stanley, don't even tell me I'm stuck liking the functionality of the 51 but the old school aesthetics of the 9. I love the old miters and the LN is the most reasonable in terms of price. The 51 has a pretty painful price tag, too. Don't get me wrong, it's worth every last penny but I take that $500 and the ten $50 planes I want, lol.


----------



## JGM0658

Yeah I have the LN #51. I made a small review of it since there was not much to say about it, it works as advertised. As a matter of fact if you remember I was told I was nuts for buying it…lol…

The number #9 is not that cheap, for a $150 more you get the 51 and a better functionality. If you can find it on Fleabay and do not get sniped get the Stanley with the board….I wish I had found one of those…I have to agree with you though, the #9 is purty….


----------



## Bertha

Ah…I DO REMEMBER NOW! If I remember it correctly, I disagreed that you were nuts. I got diinterested in the argument and left, I think. Outside of the price (which I don't find excessive), I'm at a loss to criticize it. I think of it as kind of a "solid state" tool, if you will. The angles are permanently fixed and the tool has incredible heft (I've played with one). I think anyone who uses planes will want one once they use it. I know I do.


----------



## jusfine

the cocobolo handle got me…


----------



## Dcase

I haven't really been involved in the recent debate on here about plane irons and I don't want to stir the pot but I do want to add a little something.

The true key to any cutting tool is to have the blade sharp. So the real quality is the users ability to get the iron sharp. If you sharpen an old O-1 HCS iron and a new premium A2 iron both to the same degree then they will both be just as sharp. The A2 iron wont be any sharper then the HCS iron. If you were to use both in a well tuned plane they would both produce the same thin fine shavings.

The advantages to using A2 steel for plane irons is that it has great stability during the hardening process. Stability is related to flatness. They will stay flat during the hardening and final grinding process which is not always the case for O-1 steel. This of coarse saves the user a lot of time when lapping the back of the iron. IBC says that every one of their irons has a flatness tolerance at less then 0.0005. So iron flatness is one advantage.

Another advantage to the IBC and other A2 steel irons is they are specifically formulated to resist edge wear. The advantage is once sharp the steel is harder and treated to wear slower then O-1 steel thus the edge stays sharp longer.

My point here is whether its an IBC, LN, LV, Hock or old vintage iron they can all be brought to the same degree of sharpness. Some may hold an edge longer then another but I think that all really depends on the user. So many factors apply that its really hard to say that one iron is really better then another. That is why its a never ending debate amongst woodworkers.

You can debate that the IBC irons are better then the new irons LV has but but if you sharpen them both the same then they are both going to be just as sharp. What one holds an edge longer depends on the user and what you are using the plane on. I can almost promise you that if you had both irons and used them on the same type of wood the results would be the same. I say this because I have the a few IBC irons and I have a Hock A2 iron and if there is a difference in edge retention its so small that I don't notice it. I don't take any sides when it comes to plane irons because I know the true test is my ability to sharpen them and based on my experience almost any iron is a good iron if you sharpen it well.

Just my two cents…

Here is my Bailey #4 with IBC Cosman iron set taking a fine shaving out of a piece of Cherry…









Here is a shot of my 4 1/2 with Hock A2 iron and Hock breaker taking some fine shavings out of black walnut..









And heres a shot of my 5 1/2 with the old original Stanley iron taking a nice shaving out of some Cherry..









Lets not leave out Keen Kutter KK3 which has a really thick iron… Shaving out of some Silver Maple..









And what the heck.. Wards Master #4 size with Wards Master Iron taking a nice see through shaving out of Redwood..









This was by no means a test but simply my way of showing that fine shavings can be made from most any iron with most any plane on most any type of wood… Amen!


----------



## Bertha

^Whoo doggy! I just can't get over how pretty that plane would be without the brass/bronze. I know a lot of guys love it but it just grates on my soul.


----------



## RGtools

^nice.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I like that post. I always ge the irons confused, not being a metallurgist myself. Vintage Stanley irons, Hocks, IBCs, they're all high quality irons. I notice the most difference in chisels. I know nothing of the different compositions but the Butcher chisels are quite different than most others in my collection. They seem to take an edge quickly and keep it longer than others of similar dimension.

I guess what I'm saying is that I KNOW there is a difference; I just don't know why


----------



## Bertha

JusFine, you ever open up that chestnut box?


----------



## JGM0658

Well said Dan. I would add keep your sharpening stones flat and true, or the wheels dressed and sharpening is a matter of a few minutes.


----------



## Bertha

^I really struggled with the wheel until I got a second arm and the Tormek diamond dresser. I dress the stone pretty regularly and My wheel is still probably 9 3/4 inches after 5 years or so. A fresh surface on a wet grinder is a thing of beauty. Metal comes off fast. I'm still a scary sharp guy to the end, although I'd like to try out some of these new very fine grit ceramic stones.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Dan, great input. Of all the discussions we've had on this Epic Thread, this irons topic smacks the most of 'less filling, tastes great' to me. In the end, it IS all about the edge you're able to get. No one here, with the exception of a certain unfortunate #10 owner we all know, has talked about recurring chatter problems, the TOP problem that thicker irons are supposed to address. After all, the cutting edge is less than a couple thou vs. whatever thickness the iron happens to be. My .02.


----------



## RGtools

Al, I am still loving my oilstones by the way. I am glad I made the switch. I came so close to grabbing a hand crank grinder for you the other day but some guy beat me to it.


----------



## Bertha

^Thanks for thinking of me, RG I have very little experience with oilstones. The experience that I DO have is limited to the cheap ones. Perhaps I should examine.

Smit, totally agree. I was reading one of Mad's threads; the one where he used a USB camera to examine his iron. I looked on Amazon and you can pick up an 800X usb scope for around $50. I'm getting one. I'm going to sharpen an iron on the tormek and the strop, scary sharp, and water stones.

Doesn't this sound like an experiment the Dude would do? I'd be really interested to see the different results. At a minimum, it would give us something to argue about for another few thousand posts


----------



## Dcase

Al, I don't know much about metal either. I got the info I posted about the A2 steel from the case that my IBC iron came in 

I know when it comes to vintage cutting tools that the ones that were made prior to WW2 were made of a better quality steel then the ones made post war. During the war the US went through a ton of steel and I guess we used up a lot of the good steel reserve. So most things made of metal after the war were made of a lesser quality steel.


----------



## Brit

Dan for president. Can't argue with that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan - post war, stanley (at least) started doing the whole 'chromium steel' thing, didn't they (?) and that impacted overall edge retention / quality because it was 'shinier…' vs. harder. Maybe? Sorry for being so totally ignorant, probably way off base.


----------



## Bertha

Dan for President.


----------



## Dcase

I have a couple oil stones and one Shapton ceramic stone and I used them a lot for free hand sharpening of my smaller tools/blades but I mostly use scary sharp because the sand paper cuts so much faster and there is no need to flatten it like a stone. I admit that changing paper and buying paper can be annoying but at the same time flattening the ceramic and oil stones isn't the most fun thing to do.

I also use the 3M micro paper from http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=ST-MAF.XX&Category_Code=THS its much better and finer to use then the wet/dry paper you get from the auto stores. Have you tried the 3M paper yet Al? I know I have suggested you to give it a try before on here.


----------



## Bertha

You know Dan, I never have. I have absolutely ZERO place to buy stuff around here besides online. I can get the auto stuff on the way home and my fiance can grab it at WalMart. It's hard to get excited about buying sandpaper online, lol.


----------



## Dcase

Al, if your doing scary sharp only up to the 2000 grit paper then you will definitely see a difference if you try the 3M micro film paper. If you should want to try it then I would recommend the kit of 2 sheets ea for 13.95. Its the last one listed on the page I just posted a link to. It does seem a bit expensive for sandpaper but it last a lot longer then the wet/dry paper. The 5 and .3 micro sheets are also so much finer then 2000 grit paper. When honing on the fine sheets it feels a lot better. Hard to explain the feeling but its such a fine paper that the honing feels a lot more smooth. I was turned onto this paper after reading about it on Brent Beach's site as its what he uses http://www3.telus.net/BrentBeach/Sharpen/index.html... Its worth at least trying it.. As president I order you to try it!


----------



## Bertha

Well, I have no choice but to accept your order I go up to 2500 currently, then a charged strop. You've got me interested, though. I usually wait until I have several things to order from a particular site; to avoid the pain of shipping. At ToolsForWorkingWood, that won't be a problem!


----------



## TechRedneck

OK Dan:

I checked out the site and remember I was there once before. What I am doing now is using automotive paper up to 1200 and going to a 8000 water stone. How do the grits in the 3M compare to water stones?

I've noticed I get a better mirror on the bevel with the wet/dry paper, however the water stones seem to cut nice going from 5000 to 8000 then a strop.


----------



## mochoa

Tech here is a great chart:
http://www.evenfallstudios.com/metrology/grit_size_comparisons.html

.3 Micron is equivalent to around a 10,000 Grit on the Japanese scale.


----------



## TechRedneck

Thanks Mauricio:

It's printing now. That pretty much explains it.

Now I have to get off this site and get a little work done before I head home!


----------



## BrandonW

Dan well said on the plane irons-yes I'm coming to the thread late.

I'm willing to try any new plane iron-LV, Hock, LN, IBC, although I do have to say that the Hock irons are a tad ugly. Does anyone like the aesthetic of the square irons?


----------



## Dcase

I believe Mauricio is correct, I haven't checked the chart yet but that sounds right for the .3

The .3 feels like photo paper. Its extremely fine and I think it acts more like a strop. After honing on the .3 micron paper I cant imagine the strop giving any finer of a polish. Al you will have to test that for me because I don't have a strop.

Tech- I have never used an 8000 grit water stone so I cant really say how the fine micro film compares to the stone. After I grind my primary bevel I hone a secondary bevel starting with the 15 micro sheet. The 15 cuts pretty fast and I can usually have the secondary bevel established after about 30 to 40 seconds. Once I reach the edge with the 15 I move to the 5 micro film and take a few passes. I believe the 5 micro film is equal to 4000 grit stone. With most of my bench planes I am pretty much finished after this step but on my smoothing planes I go a bit farther and add a 3rd bevel of just couple degrees and I hone for about 10-15 seconds on the .3 paper which is the finest of the micro films.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, on the 3m film, do you think its a big jump going from 5micron to .3micron (about 4K to 10k grit JIS)? Do you see the need to use 1micron in between?


----------



## Dcase

I don't know. I have not tried the 1 micron film yet. I may have different feeling about it once I have tried it but for now I cant say that going from the 5 to the .3 has been any kind of an issue. Tools for Woodworking sells the three grits in that set so thats what I usually buy from them. The set of paper will last me 3 to 4 months.

I am only polishing a very small line across the edge with the .3 since I start a third bevel with it. I only do that on my smoothing plane irons.


----------



## Bertha

^Mauricio poses an important question. Can you jump grits? I'm of the opinion that once you get up to the "higher" grits, you can. Higher for me means 400 and up. I've skipped 600 on the scary sharp before when I ran out of paper. No sweat. It just takes a bit more muscle. Luckily, us lumberjocks have that in spades


----------



## BrandonW

I don't do scary sharp, but with water stones I often jump from 1000 to 8000 (mostly because I don't have a 4000 or 6000) but haven't had any serious issues.


----------



## Brit

Brandon W said: "... I do have to say that the Hock irons are a tad ugly."

So glad you think so too Brandon. To my eyes they just don't look right in an old Stanley. In fact I'd go so far as to say they look hideous and that is the only reason I would happily pay more for an IBC.


----------



## BrandonW

Andy, I had a Hock iron in my hand and was walking toward the checkout counter and Woodcraft but turned around and purchased a cheaper Lie Nielsen instead. I just couldn't do it. Too square. Too ugly. We spend hours cleaning up and restoring old tools, so aesthetics is an important element. The LN iron, by the way, is fantastic and I have no regrets.


----------



## Brit

Good for you Brandon.

Ron if you're listening, it isn't only about the steel. Saw the bloody corners off and you've got another customer.


----------



## BrandonW

"Saw the bloody corners off and you've got another customer."

So true. I'm sure he'd have a lot more customers.


----------



## Bertha

Now you you fellas are speaking my language. Petty aesthetics. It makes a difference to me. I may have mentioned before that…....lol.


----------



## JGM0658

You guys crack me up…. everybody cuts the corners, how about a little change and round them? I think they would look nicer.


----------



## lysdexic

Count me in. I'd never buy a Hock just because of the way they look. Can't get past it.


----------



## lysdexic

I know I can search and look at my references but I am just going to be lazy and ask the experts.

I've got some serious lapping to do. I've put it off for a a while. I need to lap a #3, 4, 4 1/2, 5, 7 and 78. I've got my table saw, a 6" joiner; and a 1 ft square granite for working surfaces.

What is the most efficient strategy? Other than shipping them to Al so he can do it for me.


----------



## BrandonW

If you ship them to Al, you might not get them back. ;-) That'd certainly be the case if you were to ship them to me.

For lapping, I have a piece of granite about 20in long and about 6in wide, to which I just fasten a 150 grit sanding belt. It gives you the ability to lap using longer strokes than a 12in piece.


----------



## drfunk

You guys and your aesthetics - sheesh!!! As long as the blade doesn't say "Made In (insert name of 3rd world country with no labor laws and environmental standards)", I'm in….

Dan, I'd like to contend with your statement: *"The true key to any cutting tool is to have the blade sharp. So the real quality is the users ability to get the iron sharp. If you sharpen an old O-1 HCS iron and a new premium A2 iron both to the same degree then they will both be just as sharp. The A2 iron wont be any sharper then the HCS iron. If you were to use both in a well tuned plane they would both produce the same thin fine shavings."*

You are about 80% correct. A2, while harder and stiffer, is more prone to brittle fracture when thin and harder to sharpen. O1 or HCS, while softer and more flexible, is less prone to brittle fracture (but more likely to deform) and easier to sharpen.

Ultimately, the rule of thumb is: A2 will get moderately sharp, keep it's edge for a longer length of time and take more effort to sharpen. O1 will get very sharp, keep it's edge for a shorter length of time, and take less effort to sharpen.

As you can see, there is no clear winner in this trade space - which is why LN and others produce both types of steel - also some blades are more optimal for different woods. We are really splitting hairs here though - ultimately it does come down to how well (and often) you sharpen.


----------



## drfunk

My *extremely* efficient strategy is to not lap unless the plane is giving me issues.


----------



## drfunk

I am a materials scientist - amongst other things- btw.


----------



## BrandonW

I am definitely not a materials scientist. We've talked about Hock, LN, LV, and IBC irons, but there are also replacement irons for Stanley/Record planes made by Ray Iles. The Ray Iles irons are "Carbon Steel"-what is that and how does it relate to 01 and A2? Is that the same as HCS?

Dan, by the way they have an iron for your #10 for $36.


----------



## ShaneA

Dr funk, would the "other things" be a successful country western singer and actor? Because I think you are a dead ringer for Kenny Rogers, no offense, of course but your picture, when I first saw it, I thought it was Kenny : ) Awesome, and again, no offense.


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, I'm pretty sure that IS a picture of Kenny Rogers. Do a Google image search for Kenny Rogers and you'll see it.


----------



## ShaneA

So my comparison was close then? : )


----------



## donwilwol

I'm so far behind today. I doubt I will catch up.

I'm only going back as far as Dan for President. I'll vote for that.

You guys have me so confused on what replacement blade I should buy. It's a good thing I'm out of money for a while. I do want a replacement for my 604, but it can wait until you decide what I should buy 

As for lapping, I always used my tablesaw with sandpaper attached, when I got the new TS, I parted out the old saw and keep the cast iron top just for that. Then did't I find a nice piece of grant about a foot wide and 2 feet long for $15. I always start on the flat surface, but if the plane show serious deviation its off to the belt sander to get it close, then back to the flat sandpaper. 80 grit up to 220 typically for me. and It doesn't need to be perfect.


----------



## drfunk

Carbon Steel, HCS, and O1 steel are basically all the same. They may have slight (and we are talking very slight) differences but they are very close to 98% iron. The carbon content increases the wear-ability, but the total content is only somewhere around 1% carbon. O stands for oil - as in oil quench. The fact that it is almost pure iron makes for a very fine grain uniformity which allows for the keen edge.

A2 (air quenched) steel actually has as much (or more) carbon as high carbon steel believe it or not! The big difference is 5% chromium is added (amongst other things). This makes for an even tougher - harder steel, but there is a drawback. The chromium-carbides are big, loosely bonded, and effect the pure grain structure in the iron. Cryogenic treatment helps with the brittleness - but you are never going to get the same amount of sharpness as the close to pure O1.


----------



## drfunk

Don, I would buy something that you have never tried before. You really can't lose - as Dan demonstrated.


----------



## drfunk

Well I promised my Dad I wouldn't do the things he done, but when Ruby took her love to town on a warm summer's evening, I took a train bound for nowhere. There I met up with a gambler and after he drank down my last swallow of whisky he introduced me to Lucille. And well you know how that turned out - with the four hungry children and the crops in the field and all. Luckily my recent eye-lift makes me totally unrecognizable.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for the info, Funk. That really clears things up.


----------



## lysdexic

@ Dr. F - I like the way you think.

@Don - thanks for the info. I'd like to avoid adhering stuff to my table saw surface if there is an alternative. I will be on the lookout for a piece of granite.

BTW, can any piece of granite be trusted to be flat? I have never seen it questioned.

Don any opinion on the silicon carbide powders or lapping compound?


----------



## donwilwol

Al, ...... so you've had the president of veritas (i read quick so don't correct me if I'm wrong) and Kenny Rogers in your "Hand Planes of your dreams"

Were will we go to next.

Now I can't get those songs outta my head.


----------



## BrandonW

Scott, if you're looking for granite, perhaps you can contact a local countertop/stone company and see if they have any sink cut-outs for sale/free. It should be a good size for fixing sand paper to.


----------



## drfunk

I don't mean to sound down on A2 steel at all - I am actually quite fond of it. I do find it a bear to sharpen though. I would say that if you don't think you are a pro at sharpening go for the O1. If you are a pro and don't like to sharpen very often, go for the A2. Personally, I'm in the middle somewhere.


----------



## donwilwol

I always set the paper on the table and held a corner. It would usually stay in place, but I never got the warm and fuzzys dumping all that metal dust on my TS. If it wasn't an old craftsman I wouldn't have done it.

I've used the silicon carbide powders and lapping compound to polish rifle actions, but never planes. I would think it would be 2 slow. If your talking about putting the finishing touches on irons, it should work, but I'd get an oil stone. You can pick them up pretty cheap sometimes at flea markets and antique shops.

I agree with Kenny err…Drfunk. I wouldn't get to worked up about the sole lapping unless its way out of whack or the plane just doesn't work. I've tested many planes before and after (I always do that part last because I hate doing it) and I never really seen any change. I do it on everything I sell because its expected if you say it "tuned" but try it. Test before, lap, test after and report back. I'll bet you can't tell the diff.


----------



## BrandonW

I spent three weeks lapping the sole on my Bailey #8.

Just kidding--I wouldn't even attempt doing something like that.


----------



## ShaneA

Well, I am no gambler, so I guess my first aftermarket iron will be O1. Since I know when to fold em, I will get one for my shortest iron.

I couldnt resist.


----------



## drfunk

Between you guys lapping jointer plane soles and scary sharpening new primary bevels on IBC A2 irons, it's a wonder any of you have time to post, let alone do any woodworking?


----------



## RGtools

I am so screwed. We have touched on my hatred for the bedrock body and my love for the bedrock adjustment. Fortunately the curved bedrocks are a bit hard to find.

Enter Clifton










I am about $50 away from pulling the trigger.


----------



## lysdexic

Thats handsome RG.

This is crazy but as a gazed upon it I thought - it's two toned and the tote resembles Veritas. Petty aesthetics.


----------



## thedude50

actually, one of the best ways to lap or scary sharp is on a nice piece of thick tempered glass. I got mine at the glass shop I walked in and asked for a piece that they had miss ordered. tHEY HAD A FEW i SETTLED ON A 3/4 INCH THICK PIECE THAT WAS 5 FEET LONG AND 20 INCHES WIDE aack sorry. Any way they gave it to me and said they would be just tossing it if I hadn't told them about why i wanted it . Now when the jack up a piece she call me and I sell it on Craig s list for Scary sharp one downfall is you cant cut the stuff I don't know why. Maybe the Dr knows .

As for Plane Irons Ugly does Matter to me. I like IBC I hope they soon make an Iron for my Mexican no4 as I want to know if the Iron is as good in it as a IBC is .

Tomorrow is shipping day around here so for those of you that took my request for addresses and if your a regular poster you know who you are. I have asked 4 times so I am sorry if you didn't trust me with your address but ill check my PMS one more time tomorrow before I make Labels and ship Xmas gifts out and Shane yours will have your new toy in it too. thanks for the repeat business.

Anyone want a nice 62 Ln I have one for sale next week PM me if you want one .


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, RG… You really looking to us to talk you out of something like this??

Dr- what is this woodworking of which you speak?


----------



## thedude50

RG I have a ton of round bedrocks Ill sell you a matched set if you like


----------



## ShaneA

Nothing but enablers here RG…Do it, make us proud!


----------



## Dcase

Drfunk- I don't know much about metals so I wont argue with your statement. I am sure your correct. However when I sharpen my A2 irons the same way I do my other ones they seem to be just as sharp. I don't know how I could possibly tell if one was sharper then the other. Performance wise they both cut the same. I don't have a preference when it comes to the type of steel so I am happy with what ever.

As far as lapping soles I think its a little over rated… I suppose you would want your smoothing planes dead flat but the other planes aren't as important IMO. I have a number of planes that I use in which I never even lapped the soles and they seem to work just fine. However another option for lapping them is use a piece of 3/4 MDF.. Its plenty flat enough to lap the soles. Just spray glue some sandpaper on it and your good to go.


----------



## Dcase

Oh and I forgot to say that I don't find the Hock irons ugly at all… I only have one Hock iron and I have never given the looks of it much thought. It seems to blend in just fine with my other irons…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

When a plane's lack of flat is an issue, you'll know. I have a weird squirrel tail jointer with a sole so out of whack it's useless. Of course it's a useless tool pretty much anyway, but thats another story. And I have my fatherinlaw's old smoother that is way out of flat around the mouth- it's nearly all recessed- so getting thin shavings with it is also impossible…


----------



## drfunk

Dan,  your observations are largely correct - the difference should be almost insignificant in the context of a standard pitch bevel down plane - which is how Bailey designed it. You will likely see a much more marked difference with chisels and bevel-up planes where you will typically hone to a more acute angle and there is more of a tendency to cantilever the blade. (Unless of course you drag a bevel down plane back across the workpiece on the return trip, which will hasten the edge loss.) The ease of sharpening and edge retention differences apply regardless of orientation.

I have some 100 year old reclaimed white oak that is absolutely devastating on O1.

Oh, and much like plane irons, tempered glass has been heat treated to be many times stronger than regular glass. Any small cut will immediately propagate into multiple fractures because of the enormous compressive stress distributed throughout the surface.


----------



## BrandonW

RG-do it. I don't think anyone here owns a Clifton.You can report back to us your thoughts. I like their embedded emblem in their iron.


----------



## RGtools

My wife said I can't buy anything until after Christmas, after that my birthday is up. I need to grab the wood for my tool chest, if I have enough after that the Clifton needs to come home.


----------



## Dcase

I think the Clifton planes are very fine. I have also considered getting one…

I don't really like making new totes for planes. Its always been a pain in the ass getting the holes drilled at the right angle and tracing the pattern has always been a challenge. A while back Don posted a blog in which he made a plane tote by using a paper template which you can get on Lee Valleys website. I ended up trying the template out a few months back and it worked out really well.

Well I am now in need of another tote so I decided to use the template again. This time I thought I would make it even easier by using the paper template to make a permanent template out of MDF. This way I will always have the template all marked out and all I have to do is cut my blank and drill my holes. I actually made two templates, one has just the two holes on the face cut out and the other has the full tote cut out.

I only need one tote but I figured what the heck why not prep some extras now so I don't have to worry about it again for a while…. I had a nice piece of black walnut that was the right size/thickness so I used that to cut about 5 or so blanks.







































































I don't own a bandsaw yet so I used coping saw with a new rip blade in it.. Actually worked really well, it cut very fast. Started shaping with rasp…


----------



## ShaneA

Dan, you the the KING of the photos. I wondered how those were made. Thanks for showing. Could you estimate total build time per tote?

There has to be extra GI pts for using hand tools to make parts for hand tools!


----------



## Dcase

Following the template that Lee Valley provides on their site has got to be the easiest route for lining up the holes and tracing the pattern..

Its hard to estimate a total time because there are different factors. If your starting with rough lumber to get your tote blank it will take a bit longer. You also have the time to print the template, glue it on, blah blah blah…

If you have your blank all cut to size and template printed then I would say you can probably get the tote drilled, cut out and shaped within 2-3 hours… Another time factor is what tools you use. I cut mine out by hand and shape by hand. You can probably really speed up the process by using a power router w round over bit (I believe done has done that) and or some power sanders to shape.

The first time you make one it will take longer..


----------



## saddletramp

Dan, good job on the tote and the patterns and the tutorial! As of right now, the is no longer any doubt in my mind regarding who to call upon the next time I'm in need of a tote. LOL


----------



## BrandonW

I think my K5 tote took about 2 and a half hours. I used the Lee Valley template, which is so helpful because you drill the hole while the wood is flat--actually I had to drill mine from both sides because I didn't have a drill bit long enough. Come to think of it, I should have used an auger bit. ;-)

I love that rasp, Dan. I gotta get one.


----------



## BrandonW

Time for a poll.

Which is your favorite wood for planing? I love planing maple the most-you get nice thin shavings and the surface is as smooth as silk.


----------



## Dcase

Here is the link to the printable templates which are offered by Lee Valley. http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=63262

I was turned onto the templates after Don shared them in his blog. I don't think I would want to sell pre shaped totes but I wouldn't mind selling someone just the blank with the holes pre drilled and pattern traced. That will be pretty easy to do now that I have the MDF templates. You would have to cut and shape yourself though


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I also drilled mine from both sides and I think its probably best to do it that way. I marked the center of the hole on both sides of the blank and I drilled it with a brad point bit. I think the template directions on Lee Valley even suggest drilling from both sides. I think that way if your bit is a little off center or the bit travels a little off track then it wont be a huge deal since you are drilling from both ends.


----------



## Dcase

My favorite wood for planing is probably Basswood. Its usually very clear grain and its a very nice wood for hand tools and carving. It feels very soft and I never have any problems planing it..

I also really like plaining Redwood. I keep a piece of Redwood under my bench and thats my "test" piece. Every time I sharpen an iron I test it and adjust it on the Redwood. Very nice soft fine shavings.


----------



## RGtools

Any of the softer woods can be a treat to plane, good clear white pine being one of my favorites.

Dan, thanks for the process shots on the totes. They look good, I am thinking of making one out of the wormy Al sent. I still need to set up the lathe so I can do the knob though.


----------



## jusfine

I really enjoy planing Peruvian Walnut, it is very easy to work. The shavings are very soft and curl up quickly.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, I haven't tried either basswood or redwood. I never see redwood around these parts-I do see basswood so I'll have to give that a try.

Randy, I thought the Peruvian Walnut would be difficult--just goes to show what I know. ;-)


----------



## jusfine

Brandon, I thought so too at first, but I planed a lot of boards for the cradle I built a month ago, and it was a pleasure to work with. The softness of fine shavings really surprised me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nicely done Dan.

Did you drill the handle rod hole freehand or on the drill press?

Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## mochoa

I havent worked a big vaiety of woods but I like planeing oak. Walnut is nice too. I know what I dont like, birch, it seems to tear out a lot


----------



## Dcase

The Redwood I have is reclaimed from an old deck. I have never really seen any here either other then the deck I got. There is a lot of basswood in my area. My dad had some lumber milled years ago and a lot of it was basswood so I have worked with it a ton. Very nice wood IMO.

How about we add our least favorite wood to plane? With out a doubt my least favorite is Wenge…I would have taken pictures of the shavings I got from Wenge but there were no shavings, just sawdust! LOL


----------



## Dcase

Tony- All the drilling was done on the drill press… I used forstner bits for the larger holes on the face and brad point bits for the bolt holes, there is also a counter bore hole for the brass nut and I used a brad point for that as well. The brad point bits really help assure that its centered.

For the angle at the bottom of the blank I would have used my TS or RAS but its like a 28 deg angle so rather then fuss with setting up the TS or RAS at an odd angle I just cut it with my hand saw/miter box. Was a lot easier to cut that angle on the small piece with the hand saw. That miter box with sharp saw is one of the most handy tools I have.


----------



## mochoa

I wonder what the deal is with Wenge? Whats different about the cell structure?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dislike planing hickory. All else I've worked with (maybe 12 or so species) has been fine.


----------



## Brit

*RG *- Not that I want to put you off of Clifton planes or anything, but you might like to read Chris Schwarz's review here.

Personally I don't like them much for four reasons:

1) They're green. They make it sound nice by calling it Forest Green, but it's still green. I don't like green.
2) They are made of gray cast steel and not ductile iron like LNs which means they may well crack if they fall from a workbench onto a hard floor. It's the same material that Stanleys are made of.
3) They are heavy. Compare the weight of the Clifton you've got your eye on with the same size LN. Do you want to haul that extra weight?
4) Did I mention they're green and I don't like green? :-(

At the end of the day though, you earnt it my friend, so you spend it how you want to.


----------



## Dcase

The Schwarz review is a bit picky I thought. It sounds like a Clifton may or may not require some minor tuning but thats not a big deal. Compared to LN they may not seem as nice out of the box but arent the Cliftons like a hundred dollars cheaper? To save a hundred dollars I don't mind a few min of tuning.

I had no clue they were green though… I don't know if I like that either.. I could have swore they were black.


----------



## ShaneA

That Clifton is green? Looks black in the pic. I looks cool to me no matter.


----------



## Brit

Dan:

LN's site is selling a No.4 on their site for $300.
Tools for Working Wood are selling a Clifton No.4 for $299.95
Japan Woodworker are selling a Clifton No.4 for $282.

There really isn't much of a difference when buying a Clifton in the US. Knowing that, now ask yourself which one is better value, a LN or a Clifton?


----------



## mochoa

Touché Andy.

Do you guys read Peter Sellers Blog? I subscribed to the RSS feed through Feed Demon. I'm catching up now on all the back issues. A lot of good reading.

By the way I didn't know what an RSS feed was until I read an old Forum post from Andy's. Check it out. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/24639

My favorite subscriptions are Sellers, and Peter Follansbee, and Schwarz.


----------



## Brit

*Mauricio* - Thanks for the shout out. RSS feeds are great. With Feed Demon (the free version), I keep up with around 60 different woodworking blogs now and still find time to check in on LJs most days.


----------



## wingate_52

Cliftons are nice and heavy, a quality tool at a price. I have just ordered a pair of Quangsheng 2" blades and 3 chipbreakers. I already have a couple of their water hardening T10carbon tool steel. RC 60-63 blades sharp and hardwearing. These blades are 3mm thick. I have replaced all my plane handles and totes and made some for my friends. I drill, saw to shape, then use Iwasaki rasps to file to shape after routing the edges on the table router using a reversable holding jig. The polishing takes the time.


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, great pics. Looks like tedious work, I think I may just buy them…i picked up a set of rosewood #5 for $18 del last week. At that price, I cant see making them, unless I wanted an unusual wood.


----------



## mochoa

Dan those handles are going to be beautiful. It doesn't look tedious to me, looks like a good time shaping some pretty wood.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, those are truly beautiful, nice Work!

Oh, and that jig alone is a marvelous invention. You're good, man!


----------



## Dcase

Wingate- It looks like you bolt the tote to a board to hold it while shaping. If thats the case I really need to do that next time. I have the hardest time holding the tote as I shape it.

Brit, I guess I was wrong about the price difference between the Cliftons and the LN's.. I was thinking the Cliftons were at least 100 dollars less… I like the classic look of the Clifton planes. I wouldn't mind buying one. I would probably get an LN if I had a choice between the two but I really don't know… I think Al has a Clifton shoulder plane.


----------



## Bertha

I've got the Clifton shoulder as my only Clifton. I don't like it as much as Smit's record. The green puts me off a bit, as a Stanley guy. And that damned two tone again. I know they're good planes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sounds like you need to cull the herd, Al…


----------



## wingate_52

I make the sets of totes and handles in groups of 4. It takes little time as the drill is set up for 4 sets of holes. Then the router table setup. The jig is the same thickness as the rear tote and I just flip it ovet on the router table. The rasps are great and there is little sanding to be done as the finish from the rasp is so fine, but the rasps can really remove some material. I would prefer to be making other objects, but all my planes now fit my hands. The pupils at school cannot keep their hands off my 2 personal planes, and when I bring out the fettled shiny 5 1/2, 6 and 7 for other work, they cannot believe what is going on, the planes cut and are functional. What is wrong with having nice looking tools?


----------



## RGtools

I see a green plane and I want to paint it black. Andy did you notice how different the tools for working wood version looked from the highland woodworker versions. I am trying hard to figure out the differences (notably the blades being made be grammercy).

The cost isn't the problem so much as I want the right tool and to be honest, I don't want to tune it up (Dude I have not forgoten about you but I have not had much time…and that's kind of my answer anyway). I like everything about the LN's except the shape, not for petty aestetics (I think that style looks great) but it just never has felt right in my hands. the veritas have both functional and aestetic issues for me. the cliftons have come the closest to perfect in my hunt. I too hate the green though.

Back to the drawing board (god i'm picky).


----------



## mochoa

Sorry, I said Dan, Wingate those are beautiful totes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mea culpa, I meant Wingate as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I promised to post a pic of my #95 here. It's my non-user…


----------



## thedude50

with all the talk about Irons Wingate brought up another maker we didn't mention Quangsheng. that was a brand I haven't tried. I will have to try one out to see if it comes close to the IBC.

Now with the sandblaster going all out I can strip a plane clean and even blast the knob and tote.in about thirty minutes no rust and a ready for japan finish awaits further care. I AM GOING TO GO GET THE harbor-freight 8 INCH BUFFER TOMORROW . a couple of wire wheels and a few buffing wheels. Now when I strip a Plane I am going to go Ape and Buff It like that plane SOMEONE LINKED IN A MONTH AGO I do hope they look great buffer rejapaned and all the brass polished. I have a few hundred to do so the shop has to be open soon.

I finished the 4 walls of the shed today. Tomorrow Ill be putting the hurricane tie-downs on each stud so it cant blow over in a strong wind . now a tornado will pick it up and toss it but those are very rare here thank God.

Have any of you heard that if your LN plane is ever broken that LN will repair or replace it free of charge . I was talking to their Product manager the other day and he told me this as a part of a long story I thought we could all use some thing good so i am sharing this with you .

Dan thanks for the LV tote flyers they are great thats tot how I make them but the theory is sound and I am going to use this method My Favorite wood for a tote is Cocobola I like the color and the feel

My favorite wood to plane is ClaroWalnut then Black walnut Maple and Poplar Poplar is the most fun ! the worst to plane is Black Oak and Ironwood

Packed Christmas gifts all evening and will ship in the morning a day late but not to bad i had a great day and even turned a nice Maple Burl Bowl. It is real pretty and i am giving it to my brother in law for Xmas we draw names I got his so 5 pounds of Pistachios and the bowl the blank was 20 bucks so i went over 4 dollars not including the labor on the bowl.

You guys have fun this week I will try to keep up but i need to be out in the shop the rest of the week. for xmas gifts any of you guys know about microwave drying of your wood for turning?


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

Name brand does not mean that much to me. What matters is the quality of the tool, how easy the beds and irons are to flatten and sharpen. The apperance and namebrand are vanity to me.

I do however want to find a good 22 inch jointer plane though, that comes machined fairly flat to begin with because I do not yet have a large enough diamond stone to flatten one.


----------



## thedude50

I can guarantee you buy a big LN and you don't have to touch it. Its ready to go right out of the box.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

Yes LN does have a good reputation, and a big price tag.


----------



## RGtools

^good tools tend to have that.


----------



## RGtools

Back to the Clifton's; on the grammercy site they look distinctly black.


----------



## Bertha

Wow, they sure do. They used to be almost Kelly green…horrible. Maybe I could put a steel cap lever clasp on one, lol.

The problem with the LN jointer is that it's almost as much as the #51 and I want both, lol.


----------



## BrandonW

Quangsheng is just the European name for the WoodRiver planes marketed in the states. Here is some info on the irons:

"The blade is a little thinner than the Lie Nielsen, but the same thickness as a Clifton model. It has been hardened to Rockwell 60-63, the Chinese equivalent to W1 steel which I am told has a little less wear resistance than O1 or A2 steel but will achieve a keener edge." Source


----------



## RGtools

Philly is at it again


----------



## mochoa

ahhh I like that smoother RG


----------



## mochoa

Hmmm, wait, no cap iron?


----------



## Dcase

The Clifton planes look really nice. I think I prefer that look over the square side LN planes… Its a more traditional look.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's purdy!


----------



## Bertha

Razee, baby. I'd love to have one of those. What is he asking? I'm afraid to ask, although I'm sure it's worth every penny.


----------



## Bertha

Y'all ever see a plough sole patched with bone?


----------



## mochoa

Nice, what kind of bone would you use if you wanted to do that?


----------



## Bertha

Wow, check out this French carriagemaker's
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elegant-French-Carriage-Makers-Plow-Plane-/370565164596?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564767ae34


----------



## RGtools

Not bad I think it was E260. Philly seems to be the most reasonable of the custom makers.


----------



## Bertha

Stuff of dreams…rosewood Sandusky plough
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rosewood-SANDUSKY-No-140-Center-Wheel-Plow-Plane-/330656912684?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfcb0152c


----------



## Bertha

Unused Preston bullnose:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Edward-Preston-Bull-Nosed-Rabbet-Plane-Early-Unused-From-Stanley-Model-Shop-/180774431608?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a16feeb78


----------



## Bertha

Where's Jusfine? Mathieson chariot:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-low-angle-plane-chariot-plane-mathieson-Cutting-Iron-old-woodworking-/150719287591?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item231791d127


----------



## Bertha

Small Slater smoother
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adorable-H-SLATER-7-inch-Coffin-Smooth-Plane-/330650340694?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfc4bcd56


----------



## Bertha

Not to be outdone, Norris Chariot
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-NORRIS-No-28-Chariot-Plane-/370561006098?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5647283a12


----------



## Bertha

For the possible win, Spiers chariot
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spectacular-Rare-Spiers-No-10-Gunmetal-Chariot-Plane-/370568824157?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56479f855d


----------



## BrandonW

Way to get us back in line, Al. Those are some dreamy planes.


----------



## Bertha

There is no line here, Brandon, lol. But once in a while, an infusion of eyecandy is in order


----------



## Bertha

For those that like a more modern era, Bridge City VP60
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Box-Bridge-City-Tools-VP-60-Hand-Plane-/350514541710?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519c4b748e


----------



## Bertha

double post; I must like the VP60, lol.


----------



## Bertha

Where's Smitty? New in box 98 and 99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/INCREDIBLE-NEW-IN-BOX-SET-98-99-STANLEY-SIDE-RABBET-PLANES-/300636439416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45ff540378


----------



## jusfine

Thanks Al, I did look at it earlier this week, but that chariot has too much damage, broken piece of the casting and mouth is badly chipped…

I have a few of the Norris and Spiers chariot planes, so don't need anymore… *RIGHT!* That is an expensive little guy.

I did get beat out on this old Spiers, first one I ever saw like this…


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

Actually you don't have to pay through the nose for all quality tools. Lien Neilson is good, just one I wouldn't want to own simply because I actually use the things sometimes almost daily, despite my production background, and the expense is too great should it get dropped accidentally, or one of the clueless guys walked into the shop and started messing around with it. 
To give an example, I work on metal tables… One of these guys picks up one of my realllllllly sharp 1/4 chisels and starts rubbing it back and forth on the un-flattened metal table…. I ask him what he's doing, he says he's sharpening it…..


----------



## Bertha

^a metal Spiers bench plane? I've never seen it either. I didn't see the damage on the chariot. I didn't get past the overall shot, lol.


----------



## JGM0658

So Al, I hope you are not printing the pictures and leaving them around the house as hints for xmas presents. 

I think you better go make so dust or you will go nuts looking at those planes on Fleabay…


----------



## Bertha

*I ask him what he's doing, he says he's sharpening it…..*
lol! I'm not rich but I'm one of the few that doesn't find LN overpriced. I mean, the bench planes are certainly high and I don't mind refurbing a Stanley. However, as the prices of Stanleys seems to go up and up, the gap is definitely closing for someone who doesn't feel like fooling around too much.
.
To me, though, the LN advantage is in the reproduction of rare Stanleys. Price a vintage and complete #9 or #51 or even #140 and the prices aren't bad at all. I'd never run out and buy a LN 4,5, and 6; but I'd surely consider one of the rarer Stanleys. I'm not one of those guys that believes that a LN outperforms a well tuned vintage Stanley. I've never done the testing, but I simply don't believe it, having handled both.


----------



## Bertha

And JGM, I was lucky to get the raw materials for a bandsaw fence for Xmas! I have a sneaking suspicion that I might be getting the LN bevel up smoother. I found it cut out of a flyer. That would be sweet!


----------



## BrandonW

Al that cut-out may have been intentionally left there to throw you off the track. ;-) Maybe she's getting you one of those Veritas planes you love so much instead.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mmmmmm…. Rosewood!!!

and

*NIB?



Where

Click to expand...

?*

And, TCC, that's a real bad news story! But, I have to ask, why metal tables, because woodworking and non-wood work surfaces really don't mix (as you know!) Out of your control?


----------



## Bertha

Smit, the link is above. In fairness, there's a (?) behind the NIB. Here's what he says:
This matched set of Stanley Side Rabbet Planes, (right handed #98 and left handed #99) look to be unused! If they were used, it was veeeery little. This set is early, Type 1a only manufactured from 1907-09. They have the "T" trademark on the full length blades (one has no mark at all but is definitely original to the plane). The skates of both have the patent dates (which was removed starting with Type 2).

The nickel plating is incredible-looking like the day these left the factory 110 years ago! The rosewood knobs are without damage. Both boxes have full labels and are in good condition, noting a tear on the side of the #98 box with an inside corner repair.

Have never run across a nicer set of Type 1a Stanley side rabbets and doubt that I will again. Even if you are lucky enough to have a boxed set, these may be an upgrade (put that other set on ebay!!)

Please check out our other listings.

Insurance will be added to the shipping costs at end of auction. Please await receipt of invoice before payment. Thanks

He's in Drayton, MD


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

well, I'm not a hobbyist, Glue spills, paint and so on are easily cleaned without leaving a big mess, or can even be sanded without too much trouble. less worry about dents and so on. A wood table would be nice but in an environment that sees high volume, some surfaces are better than others. I've seen shops that would use melamine and simply replace the tops every few months….


----------



## Dcase

Looking at that Mathieson Chariot I ask myself how hard would it be to make one of those yourself out of an old 102/103?

And does anyone actually use a Bridge City Plane? It just looks way to expensive to risk using… It looks amazing though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Melamine - exactly what I was thinking. Depends on the downtime that would be avoided repairing damage to tooling via metal tops. Interesting, thanks for sharing.

A torn box? Harrumph! (those rabbets are simply gorgeous…)


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

Oh, and buck brothers are knock offs of some stanleys to, just saying, I've even watched someone take parts from one and put it in the other :X


----------



## Dcase

TCC- There are a lot of plane makers that use the Stanley Bailey design, Buck bros is just one of the many…


----------



## thedude50

the Lie nelsons are warrantied very well. If its dropped it is made of bronze or ductile steal and wont fx like a cast iron Stanley. So don't let its abuse by others hold you back. A nice plane is a tool I wouldn't be without.


----------



## RGtools

I agree that not all good tools have to be expensive. But on the flip side not all cheap tools are worth the savings. You kind of have to find your price range and your need and find the right tools to fit them. For me that ranges all over the map depending on what I need at the time. My jointer is wood over 100 years old, and cost me $28 because no one thought it was worth more…I would have gladly paid more for the tool since I use it every day I am in the shop. My marking gauge was from glen-drake toolworks because I had the money and I did not want to be able to blame the tool for mistakes I was responsible for. I am not a snob for LN or any brand, I just like to evaluate which one fills my needs and budget.


----------



## wingate_52

All my plane blades will shave hair. I have one smooth hand as a result. On wood, in order of edge lasting properties, in test on hardwood (Ash) The Rob Cosman combo is the best, then the Quangsheng (at a third of the price for the blade and chipbreaker at £24, the Cosman combo cost me £75.50) Then the Japanese Smoothcut Laminated steel blade with a QS chipbreaker. Then a Clifton blade and QS chipbreaker. An un-named old thin blade, with the new Record Vanadium blade in last position. All in fettled Stanley/ Record No.5 bodies. I was planing planks of ash for 5 Telecaster bodies. Sharpened on Eze lap 8×3 stones ( the old thin one was ground up on the tormek as was the Record blade) up to 1200, then ceramic 8000, then stropped with Flexcut gold. The Clifton was borrowed, but sharpened , then sharpended and returned. It is a quality blade, heavy and solid, but I was not really impressed with it's edge retaining qualities. The thicker blades take longer to sharpen, the Smoothcut ruined a substandard Ezelap that went back. It took off all the 250 grit when I flattened the back of the blade. Photo detail of old thin unmarked blade with sharp prongs at the end of the taper.


----------



## drfunk

I used to work in a rapid prototyping lab. When I first got there they were good at the "rapid" part, but not so much the "prototyping". It was the philosophy of the lead at the time to buy Harbor Freight tools - throw them away when they broke - and get new Harbor Freight. So, I come in with my 2nd-hand Proto, Snap-on etc. and (long story short) quality goes up and guess who became the lead (with management's mandate to only buy quality tools)?

It has been the philosophy of the several generations of lumberjacks in my family that a tradesman should buy the highest quality tools they can afford. A precise well-made tool will not only serve you better and longer but it will also impress upon your customers that you care about quality.

Now tool thievery/mistreatment can sometimes be a problem in a big shop (even with the tool code of honor), but, in my experience, when everybody has high quality stuff to use it diminishes significantly .


----------



## saddletramp

Well Kenny (may I call you Kenny?), it's been my experience that no matter what you do, no matter where you live, no matter where you work, sooner or later you are going to run into a thief. In my experience, most people are at least relatively honest. That said, at some point a thief will seek you out and ruin your day but if you live your life and make your decisions based on the idea that you will be a victim you already are a victim and your life will be the poorer for it.


----------



## Dcase

RG & Funk - Both good statements and I agree with both.

I agree that commercial shops and tradesmen should get the best quality tools that they can. If you have a tool break on the job you could be out a lot of time and money. Funk also made a good point about customers seeing the tools. A cheap tool is easy to spot even by the untrained eye.

However cheap tools do have their place and for a hobby woodworker like myself they are the best choice in some cases. There is a Harbor Freight down the street from my office and I stop in there at least once or twice a month to pick up odds n end things and to look around. I have bought a lot of clamps from HF when they are on sale usually for a few dollars a piece and while I also have nice premium clamps the cheaper ones have their place and were well worth the few bucks for me. I personally don't see the need for myself to own 30+ premium clamps when I never use them all at once but a cabinet shop would be a different case… So ya there is a place for them…


----------



## thedude50

I buy some things from HF but am always leary. I just purchased a sand blast cabinet there it works just fine. i did get the warranty but frankly the only thing that can go wrong is the gun and it seems to be well built. I inheriated a few HF pipe clamps they work fine and i dont worry about using them when i run out of Bessy clamps . I need lots of doodads from time to time but HF is a long way away so i usualy buy at lowes often to find the only diference is the package and the price both made in china and both equaly poor quality. ]

mY NEXT MAJOR PURCHASE IS GOING TO BE A drill PRESS THE ONYX 2800 Powermatic it meets my needs and is a quality press then a new compressor and a shaper I cant wait till I am in my shop all the time it will be great and I am going to start making my own totes thanks to the post of the totes on here I know i can do it .


----------



## drfunk

Dan - certainly true.

I do have a variety of HF clamps at home (that tend to break after about a year). There are definitely places where HF products have a clear advantage - like consumables, rechargeable batteries, pneumatic fittings, oddball tools you use once or are prone to damage. Pretty much things that are already made in China anyway, so why not go for the lowest price?

But if it is a tool that has to be absolutely reliable or precise - nooo wayyy. The horror stories I could tell… Obviously some tools that can't stay sharp are dangerous. I could go on and on.

Luckily I work right down the street from a Woodcraft and a Grainger.


----------



## Dcase

A piece of advice on making the totes and I may have said this earlier but you might as well do like I did and cut/drill a few blanks at once in case you screw up on the first one while shaping it. It looks like Wingate makes them in batches as well. I had cut 5 pieces to size and I drilled them all at the same time. I finished shaping the first one just fine but I did another one last night and I screwed up a little on the shaping of it. I can probably fix it but at least I know I have extra blanks ready to go.


----------



## drfunk

Bob W - As a musician, I've seen the worst of the worst. There are so many guys you play with that you'll never see again. I'd never let my guitar out of my sight - practically out of my hand. Then after midnight when bands are shuffling in when bands are shuffling out, it just makes it too easy for the unscrupulous types. Your stuff also gets beat all to heck by the sound-men and space-hogging drummers. Honestly, after I started making a little money I assembled a second set of gear I called my "roadhouse rig" that I'd take to the more rough and tumble places - did a lot for my sanity.


----------



## Dcase

Drfunk- I have about a dozen or so of the bar clamps that HF sells. I got them all when they were on sale, don't think I paid more then 8 dollars for any of them while most were just a few bucks. I have only had one of them break on me, the screw handle came off. Other then that they have held up and they are used on a pretty regular basis in my shop. I mostly use them for just smaller clamping jobs though but its those types of jobs where you don't need to use premium clamps. I bought several of the aluminum clamps as well but I wont buy those again. I was not happy at all with them and I had one break on me a few weeks after I bought it.

I also have a Woodcraft down the street from my work. Its a bit farther down the HF so I don't get out there as often but when its a good tool I need then thats where I go. I also try and stay clear from Woodcraft only because I always spend a lot more money there then what I planned on spending.


----------



## jusfine

Interesting discussion about quality, I have this friendly argument yearly with my younger brother (who brings in considerably more $$ than I do).

I have always spent more money on tools than probably was required for the job, and my brother will buy a B+D circlular saw from the drugstore if they sell it.

I believe that buying the better tools will last longer, hold more value, and help make me a better carpenter.

It seems to be rubbing off on my son as well, I bought him the best bass guitar I could afford when he was 13, and now that he's a rock star, he has spent a lot of his money on top of the line equipment for his profession, and that makes me feel good…still haven't seen any of those cheques he promised to send though - "I'll keep the fame and send home the fortune" seem to be stuck in the mail.


----------



## Bertha

I like Harbor Freight for pneumatic tools. I've yet to have a bad experience and it's hard to beat $10 for a tool, lol.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Space hogging drummers? I've worked with more than a few pedal-happy lead guitarists that took up more of the stage than I did…


----------



## drfunk

I need all those racks and pedals to recreate my "signature sound".


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I need the space just to be able to escape from the back of the kit between sets.


----------



## Dcase

Another example of a cheap tool being useful would be my screw drivers. All my screw drivers are cheap and I have never once found myself saying "I wish I would have bought a premium screw driver". Thats not to say I don't want a really nice premium screw driver, I just have always done fine with my cheap'os…

There is one screw driver of mine in particular that I like to use on my hand planes. I cant give any reason why I like to use that one for my planes other then I just do. The screw driver couldn't have cost more then few dollars. I have seen places that sell special designed premium screw drivers that are made for using on your hand planes but I think my cheap flat head works just fine. I have never striped the head of a screw and I have never had the slightest bit of a problem using it to take apart and adjust my planes….


----------



## Dcase

Not to change the topic but I want to see what you guys think of something…

So me and my wife are expecting a new baby boy and shes due any day now, in fact they will induce her next week Thurs. if she does not have before then. This will be my 4th son so I have completely run out of boy names. My wife has a first name she is set on but we don't have a middle name picked out yet… Sooooo I was thinking how bout Stanley?

Of coarse I would only be using the name Stanley because it was my Grandfathers name. Its not like I would be thinking of anything else when I heard the name…


----------



## drfunk

Interesting. All my cheap screwdrivers are all stripped out and deformed - even my Craftsman. Aside from toolbox rash, my Wiha and Proto drivers all work like new - even the teeny tiny ones after years of heavy use. In fact, some of my Wiha's say Made in "W. Germany". I do work with metal a lot though.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, if you name your kid Stanley, you will be the President of Tools. 
Doc and Dan, I've got my share of cheap screwdrivers; in fact, a pegboard wall full of them.
I relegated one giant vintage Stanley within my plane till for the chipbreaker head.
Once you build an inner sanctum, the cheapos will look funny in there
Forget Swartz's toolbox; I'm a till guy.


----------



## lysdexic

Stanley is a fine name. The fact that it was your grandfathers makes it VINTAGE Stanley.

You would think that those little brushes with the metal handles would be an appropriate HF buy but no. The little hairs come out all the time. If you are doing an edge glue up of perfectly jointed surfaces the last thing that you want to do is dig hairs out of the glue line.


----------



## jusfine

the little hairs come out of the imported Lee Valley brushes as well, very annoying.

Dan, you could name him Norris…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

One name in woodshop screwdrivers: Hurwood. Wood handles, through tang. They just fit the hand AND can be had for a buck at most flea mkts… Keep your eyes peeled!

Second place / honorable mention to Perfect Handle.


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of cheap tools. I got this Stanley screw driver from a patient. Really, it was a Stanley screw driver but I did not keep it. I gave it back to the family.

This is an x-ray of a foot. The flip-flop is skewered by the screw driver and the tip of the drive is smack dab in the middle of the foot.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A flip-flop-flat-tip!!!


----------



## Bertha

We're sharing radiographs now, Scotty? I'll win this battle, lol. For some reason, all my patients have bad outcomes


----------



## lysdexic

go ahead :^) As long as the films relate to woodworking and/ or hand tools.


----------



## thedude50

I cant share my famous xray but it involves a man and a lightbulb you get the picture true case he was my patient and it was filmed for trauma life in the er they wisely chose not to run with the story


----------



## JGM0658

I think lysdexic need steel toe and sole flip flops….


----------



## mochoa

Nice ex rays lysdexic, who knew you could relate woodworking to your work, but then again hand tools can cause a lot of medical issues.

Dan, speaking of those HF aluminum bar clamps. Paul Sellers has a blog where he tricks them out by "infilling" them with a piece of hardwood to make them stronger then glues on wooden pads.


----------



## BrandonW

Scott, that's why I don't wear flip-flops!

Dan, you should totally go with Stanley. Bailey is another good one. Let's hope no one on this list names their kid Bedrock, though. ;-)


----------



## mochoa

I got some nice German screwdrivers on sale from Rockler with wooden handles and through tangs. The brand is Felo. Now with my nice tool cabinet I cant be having plastic handled tools in there.


----------



## lysdexic

To think of it - one of my best friends, who's last name is Stanley, has a daughter named Bailey. I had never put that together until now. Ha.


----------



## lysdexic

The patient is 9 yo. You can see the open growth plates. The screw driver came out no problem. The difficulty is that a piece of nasty flip flop rode the tip all the way in. You can see a little cloudy shape at the tip of the screw driver. This was bound to lead to a deep nasty infection. I got that out with a pair of long graspers. A week later the kid walked into the office to get his stitches out and never returned.

My PA says that I do my best work for free.


----------



## ShaneA

Lots of posts today, I actually was busy working so it took me a while to catch up. I will say I have had great luck with the Pittsburgh F clamps HF sells.

Plus I would like to add that Drfunk, says he is a musician, and no one bites? WTH? the suspense is killin me!!! What is like working with Dolly? Inquiring minds, err peabrains, want to know? ; )

I do like the to buy the best tools I can,but its always relative to budget and expected use. When you have a limited budget, compromises must be made. Some of my wost noobie mistakes were too cheap of tools. : (


----------



## thedude50

Ok busy day I got the roof back up atop the shed. see my thread on my shop. I am very excited to be back to the sheeting process. I put some braces and hurricane ties for days on the shed. It is strong now it could be picked up with a crane and moved but not by me I guess you could drag it around too its on 4×6 pressure treated skids and the whole thing is great now. I have decided on a few more hurricane ties I found in the book and i want the thing to fly as a unit if the hurricane comes or a tornado .

on another thread this guy asked for the best dust collector in the 700 dollar range and some guy says the Harbor freight is great. have any of you used this tool? i looked at it it specs out at less than 1 hp and the impeller is tiny it moves about 500 cfm ok for a really small shop. what do you guys think i recommended a cyclone unit for 700 there are a few to be had like the grizzly and the jet I DO LIKE JET AND POWERMATIC IT IS NO SECRET Maybe I am a tool snob


----------



## thedude50

also i posted a story that jesada and razor tools are for sale if any of you are intrested PM me


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

yeah a good pair of wolverines with the steel shanks would have stopped that. But then, I have to buy wolverines or go custom, due to the width of my feet :/

As for clamps, I've always prefered jorgensen, jergensen or pony over bessy, simply because I had an evil x-fiance named bessy once, and every single danged time I pick up a bessy, I am forced to think about her… But, if you're on a budget, while the I-beam clamps are probably the best about not slipping, I tend to go for pipe clamps, simply because pipes only cost a few dollars, and I can get 8 footers or even longer out of the same 13 dollar clamp if I need to. However, IF you are going to use these, I strongly recomend you keep a bottle of mean grean or greased lightening around to degrease the pipes before they go anywhere near the clamps, simply because they tend to be lubricated from the threading process.

But yeah that's what I was getting at about price points, it doesn't always have to be the most expensive to be good. I have a set of English planes, that after the irons were sharpened (no easy feat because they even had paint on the cutting edge) are some of the best of that type that I have, the soles are redwood and the bodies are brass, Irons may not be of great quality, but they haven't gone dull yet. I had the cheap buck brothers bench plane, it lasted a while, but I spent the extra 10 bucks when I replaced it, and it is a sweet plane after being setup properly. The smoothing and jack plane, are also pretty good, AFTER they are setup. And while I do realize there is no setup with Lie nielson, the price difference is rather drastic.

P.s You are lucky to have those stores around the corner, the Woodcraft in Mobile closed up about 2 years ago due to the economy. So For things I can't pick up at the box stores, or even harbor freight, I have to go online. Luckily my sister lives in virginia, and there appear to be alot of antique woodworking tools that show up in her area, which don't appear to in mine, so hopefully for christmas I'll get a jointer, because I have mentioned I want one. She gave me a bead planer for my birthday, thought I still have a bit of work to do on it before it's funtional, the iron was hand forged and has some kind of trade mark on it. Maybe I'll put up a picture of it after I've done alot more work on it, and found a good site on how to properly sharpen curved edges.


----------



## Bertha

^I'm a pipe clamp guy. I use a lot of Irwin quick clamps just b/c they're so available. I've broken many of them, though.


----------



## RGtools

I had the quick grips pinch my fingers too many times. Bessy F style for me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto for pipe clamps- they're easy to find, cheap and clamp with incredible force (too much if you're not careful). Those, will a few jorgensen f-style clamps for specialty apps, handle all my need thusfar.

No other hurwood screwdriver enthusiasts out there? I'm surprised!


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, I'll have to look into the hurwoods. I haven't heard of that brand before.

Right now I have two primary sets of screwdrivers-my Kleins that I purchased individually-mostly phillips and square recess-and then my Korean made vintage wood handled screwdrivers-mostly slotted/flat head. I thought about getting a chipbreak screwdriver from LN or LV, but I think I'll just try to make one out of an old cheap screwdriver.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stanley Hurwoods - here's my arsenal:


----------



## BrandonW

Very cool--I'll start following them on Ebay and hopefully I can snag a set.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The one laying down does chipbreakers. Get one see what you think!


----------



## Dcase

You guys are starting to make me want to go buy a nice set of wood handle screw drivers… My cheap ones work just fine but maybe I need good ones….

Al, I am with you on the tool till.. If I built a nice big tool chest I can almost promise it would do nothing but get filled with a bunch of misc tools that I hardly use. I would like to make one someday just to have one but I am the kind of woodworker who needs everything out in the open. If its out of sight its out of mind. I like reading Schwarz blogs and stuff but he seems kind of like a character who tries to hard not to break character.

I finished shaping another tote last night. So I have two done now. I should be working on Christmas gifts but ehh I was not in the mood.


----------



## Dcase

I will name my son after who ever buys this for me! Any takers? lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-51-52-Chute-Board-Plane-Complete-original-/250951497649?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6ddff7b1#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## saddletramp

Wahoo!! Just won a #2 on fleabay. **


----------



## saddletramp

Dan, I might almost consider that…....but then, I'd hate to saddle the world with another *BOB*.


----------



## Dcase

hahaha I wouldn't mind the name Bob.. its worth the #51 & 52..

Congrats on the #2… I think I saw the one you just won… Was it priced at 150.00? If thats the one you got then you got a pretty good deal and the plane looked like it was in great condition. I was surprised to see it so cheap.


----------



## saddletramp

That's the one Dan but in the last few seconds the price made several quick jumps. The final price was 202.50 which I think was still pretty fair.


----------



## saddletramp

Although, for a few bucks more I could have bought a brand new LN 62. Well, I guess that I can buy the 62 anytime that I want and the 2s seldom come up.


----------



## Dcase

Saw it when it was at 3min left and it was still at 150.00. I thought that seemed really low for such a nice looking #2… 202.50 is still a pretty good deal… I only took a quick look at it but it looked to me like it was in great shape with no rust or damage. Its a cute little plane.

I don't know if this plane works well or not but there is no doubting its def an amazing looker. This has to be the nicest I have seen. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCARCE-STANLEY-444-DOVETAIL-PLANE-/300637860453?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45ff69b265#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've been watching that #4444… Dreamy…


----------



## Bertha

I'd rather have a #2 than a LN62, Saddle. You can have the 62 any time; they're not making anymore #2's. Dan, I love my plane till and the nice thing about it is it's a dynamic thing. If I want to move stuff around, I'm out $1.50 worth of pine, lol. It's nice to open up that door and see all your favorite things. It's also nice to shut the door when you're blowing out your shop, etc.


----------



## Dcase

I have a saw till but I have my planes on shelves. I am probably going to make a plane till in the future though. I have wall cleats (french cleats?) on the wall behind my bench and thats where I have my other most used hand tools/planes. That system is nice because you can move stuff around and build all kinds of custom holders.

I have one more large wall in my shop that I have to finish by putting up some more plywood and then paint it. Once that wall is done I am probably going to move the shelves that my planes are on over to that wall and move my planes to a till behind my bench. Once that is done I think I am going to use the shelves that I have now to hold and display all my Trans planes.


----------



## ShaneA

I personally can not wait to build a till or storage system for my planes. Planning on going all out! I want to keepem out of the dust and debris that is my shop. Unfortunately it is still several projects away: (...heck I still need to go on a restore/tune up binge that will take a while. But, I am looking forward to it. Gives me time to think up some grand plans.


----------



## Dcase

Ya, I didn't really realize just how dusty my shop was until I started putting all my planes on the shelves. The ones that I don't use often are covered in a nice layer of dust. I still don't know that I like the idea of an enclosed cabinet though. I think the door would just get in my way. Like I said earlier I like my stuff in the open, I am not a big cabinet/drawer person. When I make a till I will probably try it with a door though, I suppose if it does get in the way I can always take it off.


----------



## Bertha

Unrelated, but I just bought a bunch of woodworking stuff. I'll let you know how it goes. I got some new jointer (PM54a) and planer (DW735) knives from global tooling. Cheap. I got an MCLS jointer knife setting jig, the Wixey router depth thingy, the Wixey planer depth thingy, some bandsaw stuff, and some other crap.

I'm most interested in the jointer knives and the MCLS setting jig. Will inform.


----------



## ShaneA

Sliding doors? The door swing area will be a problem/issue for me. I am also toying with the idea of storage under my outfeed area of my soom to be built scms stand. Maybe a series of drawers? My space is so limited, I need to maximize whenever I can. As they say, its like stuffing 10lbs of crap into a 5lb sack.


----------



## Bertha

^I like the idea of a "barrister" style cabinet with glass fronts and tuck away doors.


----------



## racerglen

Dan I'm with you on liking to see your tools, in a drawer, behind a door means out of sight etc..
But damn it I'm running (oops have run) out of walls !
Just spent part of this week of enforced hollidays reorganizing the shop, tucking less used stuff away, and there's still only enough room to add a needle file..Sigh..However; I can see two bench tops now..

';-)
Plane till..tellescoping brace mount, saw till….ceiling mounts, shelves in table saw base..AAAAAAAAAAAAArrrrrrrrGGGGG…


----------



## racerglen

And Al, glass (plexi in a shop ?) doors are another thought..
My last house I had plexi, styreen, and glass doors on a whole lot of storage..Amazing what some stores were willing to discount..the styreen was actualy storm window replacement stuff, only problem is it'll yellow and get brittle..as if it isn't brittle enough to start with..

Got a set of those barister cases, but SWMBO has them eyemarked….


----------



## mochoa

Shane,

Here is some food for thought for you. My cabinet, I like it but its probably not the most efficient use of space for storing a lot of planes. I like the doors because they keep the dust out and it just looks neater when they are closed. I eventually would like all my tools behind doors in cabinets. Less visual noise.








You can also see my wood handled screwdrivers on the right.

I took my plans for FWW "Quick to Make" Tool cabinet. But also got some ideas from Jersey: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39902


----------



## Bertha

Here's mine a while back. I like the inner set of doors above.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Cabinet Mauricio !!!

I am Looking at a cross from Dan's Shelfs & Al's Barrister = A Shelf with (2) Sliding Glass or Plexi(glen) Doors. I have thought of this for a few Months. Just haven't started building them Yet.


----------



## mochoa

Al I like yours, I would have gone with pine like you did if I had to do it again. Ironing on edge banding isn't that fun. I need to make some holders for the internal doors for light stuff like calipers and marking knives and things.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice Mauricio, doors/drawers within doors. I like it. Good news is, since the build is a ways away I have time to kick around ideas. I like to see them as well, I have lots of plexi from a CL score, so that is possible, but I see dust on that making it tough to see thru.


----------



## ksSlim

1/4" plexi, milled like the strips for a canoe, make excellent tambor doors. Keeps the dust and sticky fingers off but still allows a partially obscured view. Only requires an extra 1/2" of depth of shelf/cabinet. Downside, no storage in "door".


----------



## Bertha

^Thanks Mauricio. If I had it to do over again, I'd make a tongue/groove pine back. The plywood irks me but you can't see much of it anymore. I think I spent $50 total on mine, lol.


----------



## racerglen

If you use Meguiar's mirror glaze #17 clear plastic cleaner on the Plexi, 
it dumps the static that creates dust buildup and also takes care of minor scratches.
It's the stuff my auto wrecker buddies use to "clear" yellowed and foggy plastic
headlight lenses.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, very nice cabinet.. I think you have two of the very same pull saws that I have. The one with the black handle with rip and fine teeth from HF and the small flush cut marpels saw with blue handle… I think thats what you have in there.. I use both of those saws very often.

Al, did you ever put a finish on your till? If you haven't put a finish on yet I can suggest an option. When I work with the yellow pine I like to use Zinsser Bulls Eye Shellac with Amber tint.









The amber tint will darken the wood to a golden brown like color which is what I usually prefer with yellow pine but if you want to keep it light then I wouldn't use. You can put the finish on that plywood as well and it will darken it up a bit and make it look not so much like plywood. This is the finish I used on my shelves which are made of basswood. I like the final color it gives the lighter wood.

Here is a side shot of one of my shelves to show the color the finish leaves.. it will pretty much color the pine the same as the basswood. 









Oh and I love the idea of a barrister style cabinet with doors that slide up and back.. That would be perfect but maybe a bit more work then what I would want to do. I don't know.


----------



## BrandonW

Right now I keep my handtools and powertools in the laundry room, which is attached to my shop. It's nice because the tools are kept away from the dust, but they aren't as accessible as they could be.


----------



## RGtools

^ that looks fantastic. I need to clean up my shop. It's looking more and more like a bomb blew up.


----------



## Dcase

RG, due to the cold weather here in MI, I have not been spending a whole ton of time in my shop as of late and when I do go out there to work I pretty much do what I need to do and get out. This means no time to sweep and clean. Mine also looked like a bomb went off. I cant work like that though, it feels so much better working in a clean shop or at least a semi clean shop. However the past couple days it wasn't that cold here so I got the whole shop clean again. Nothing sucks more then having no heat in the shop.


----------



## donwilwol

ok, I've been to busy at work to keep up with you guys. I know I've missed a bunch. I see we're back to tills.

I got a bit of a wood gloat. I got about 35 pieces like this.










About 20 are popular and the rest oak and birch. I have another truckload coming, maybe tonight. Some of the popular is a little punky on the ends, but the oak looks allot like smitty's reclaimed oak bench.

I ruined a brand new set of planer blades running it through the planer to clean it up, so I decided to take Dan's advice and broke out the #40. Sweet!!


----------



## BrandonW

You suck Don! That is what the #40 is for (maybe). Great wood gloat.


----------



## DaddyZ

Dan - Looks like it is time to invest in a space heater. Only cost (1) Future Plane 

Don - Nice Gloat on the wood !!!


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I paid $136 for a kerosene heater at Tractor supply. I only heat my shop when I'm in it. Its made me rethink buying the pipe for the wood stove. I'm not sure I need it now. So far I've spent about $60 on kerosene and I've still got a 5 gal can full. I have a small propane space heater but the propane gives me a headache. The kerosene seems clean and I don't notice it. I kicked the propane on once when I couldn't get to my shop ahead of time to fire up the kerosene. About 10 minutes I shut it off and the kerosene kept it going.

Planing that lumber, it had to be shut off. 

This was my shop last week end


----------



## donwilwol

I haven't had a whole lot of shop time, but the wife's xmas present is getting there. I need to get it into the house so the tung oil will dry better.


----------



## DaddyZ

Don - Nice Snow, The best time of the year is coming, we haven't had any yet here in OK.


----------



## Dcase

First off I changed my picture so I am sorry if I confuse anyone..

Don- Thats an amazing looking ? gift for your wife. I know she will like it. Very neat style and great wood choice.

Cleaning up dirty lumber is one of the main things I use my #40 on. A lot of guys don't realize how quickly jointer/planer blades can dull out by running through dirty wood. It takes just a matter of a couple min to quickly zip the board clean with the scrub. Looks like you put yours to good use judging by all those shavings.

I have tried electric space heaters but they do not work well enough. My biggest issue is I do not have the ceiling insulated so the heat will just rise and escape anyway. I am torn between putting a ceiling up and insulating between the rafters or no ceiling and just insulating between the joist at the roof…


----------



## donwilwol

My ceiling is only half insulated. Its on my to-do list. I also have 10 ft ceilings, so that doesn't help either.

Yes, my shoulders are a little sore already. I need to do a little more woodworking and a little less siting in front of a computer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don - Wonderful job. She will have to love that.


----------



## BrandonW

Don that looks awesome. It's really turning out to be a nice and unique piece. I love the bottle opener too.

Welcome to the thread Dan. There's another Dan on here so let's not try to confuse you two. ;-)


----------



## Bertha

Holy crap, Don! It's absolutely fantastic. I may steal your idea! I could see that thing right at home in my log house.

Hey new Dan! Welcome. What kind of tools do you like so we can distinguish you from Keen Kutter Dan a.k.a. The Prez, lol.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for the comments on the cabinet.

Don that cabinet looks awesome, one of a kind for sure. I love the bottle opener on the side. 
Its 65 degrees here in Atlanta, I was actually just sweating in my garage making some shavings ;-). I took the day off, had some vacation days to burn.

Dan, yup, the cheap harbor freight saws do the job until I get my western saw collection going. Can't wait till Christmas!
I love how that shellac looks on pine. I am definitely going to do that on something.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hello, New Dan! New Smitty here!

Flea mkt today, gents. A dozen or more files and rasps, also a set of us- and swiss-made needle files, Cincinnati Tools clamps, Stanley mitre And 60 1/2 block plane, keystone gents saw, 10" cast iron level, brace and whatever else you can spot for $40. Lots to organize! New till needed??


----------



## donwilwol

nice haul Smitty.

I know I'm behind, but where is the new Dan?

Al, I'm not sure what the story line behind the "barrister" style cabinet was, I haven't got back that far yet in the thread, but here is my entertainment center. Its made from similar cabinets I removed from an old Mens Store i remodeled way to many years ago to remember.


----------



## BrandonW

Great score, Smitty!


----------



## drfunk

After seeing all this, I just want it to be clear that you guys can decorate my life anytime - with fine furniture and tool tills.


----------



## donwilwol

DaddyZ, there is only one nice snow, thats a few inches on xmas eve. The rest you can have.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don- that's come out wonderful!!


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I think it was the screws. They had magical powers!


----------



## RGtools

Don Nice lookin peice. And that is a fantastic wood gloat.


----------



## ShaneA

Don, that cabinet looks great. I like your building style and the look of your projects. Very different from mine. I have really done a poor job of taking pics over the yrs. Something else to work on.

Welcome new Dan, you have big shoes to fill.

Kenny, may I call you Kenny? The mystery grows…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The 60 1/2 working well…


----------



## mochoa

That 60 ½ is sitting on oak but pine shavings are coming out of it? Now that is skill Smitty!

By the way, nice score at the fee market but why would you buy used files? you'd be lucky if they still cut, are you planning to use the steel for something else?


----------



## Bertha

It took me a long time to assemble a proper 60.5. I love that plane. I've got some weirdo Frankensteins that I'll have to take a picture of.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There is an edge pine board in the vise, just can't see it!

Only a couple of them are worn, believe it or not. I picked though a bunch and these are nice and crisp. I know, it's probably crazy, but if they've got teeth left I bring them home to use up….


----------



## thedude50

in a video on Rob Cosmans new site where you become a member and learn things to use hand tools. on it he had a plane i want to. buy i don't know who makes it and my search came up blank. but it is a squedblockplane and the side comes off it has a fence for making rebates Rabbits is how i heard it but i think its rebates any way the side of the plane comes off exposing the edge of the iron very cool and i now want a small router plane he has a small one and it is really cool how he used it to help in hand cutting dovetails.

I went to Ideal saw works today it is a local saw shop that used to be huge before the 2nd great depression and i went to get a couple of rockler pen kits for gifts I hope to have done before Xmas While I was there I wondered through the isles of giant machines all from foreclosures of cabinet shops and found this








then when i got home this was waiting for me I have to write a review on this one









A real nice finish Nailer I cant wait to play with both the saw was just sharpined and cuts very clean it is a craftsman From several years ago when they made decent tools I got the saw for only 60 dollars


----------



## drfunk

Dude - Lie Nielsen 140


----------



## BrandonW

Dude, what you're talking about is a 140. The fence comes off in the Stanley and the LN version. The Veritas version is also very nice (the best of the skew blocks in my opinion), but the side piece doesn't come off-instead it has a blade that protrudes to the whole side of the plane.


----------



## thedude50

thanks you guys i looked all afternoon and couldnt find it I thank yo now the question bronze or iron


----------



## thedude50

on the topic of heat stumpy nubs had a video on a ventless gas heater for the shop any one know where to get on of these


----------



## Manitario

Hey guys, haven't had much of a chance to do actual woodworking lately, but did manage to shine up this #4;



























Just a type 11 or 12, not rare or fancy, but man, it sure makes some sweeeeet shavings. I can really see how this can become addicting…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Verrrry nice!


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

If you made them shavings a hair fatter, you could take up basket weaving to :X

Though I am curious about the jigs you use for planing.


----------



## racerglen

Ducking back to Smitty's file haul, I have a swack of old ones, rasps from grampa, flea market stuff etc,
and discovered in cleaning that a rust remover seems to actualy etch the teeth a wee bit, bringing back the 
cutting ability or at least improving it somewhat.
'course failing all else, great steel for other uses like lathe scrapers etc..


----------



## BrandonW

Haha Basket weaving! I had some nice full-width shavings that I decided to make paper for the hell of it. I used the same general principle that was used in ancient Egypt to make papyri (see here on making papyri). I took maple shavings and put them in a row side-by-side. Then sprayed all the strips with spray adhesive. Then added another layer of maple shavings perpendicular to the first one. Now I have a piece of paper--of course this could be used to make wrapping paper too!  Here's a scanned image of the maple paper:









Yes, I'm hoping to win some type of biggest handplane nerd award.

Nice clean up on that #4, Rob, by the way.


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon - that makes me shake my head and chuckle. You have my vote. Awesome.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I believe you're infliction has taken a bad turn for the worst. I thought I had it bad, but it looks like my case is only average.


----------



## Manitario

you have my vote too Brandon. Usually when I need paper I just go to the store and buy some…seems less labour intensive.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, noob here just pulled my #120 (bought and posted last week) from an overnight bath in Evapo-Rust… Harbor Freight opened a store nearby and I visited HF for the first time. Anyway, count me amoung the legions that say WOW about E-R.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, neat idea making your own paper… You win something for that

Smitty, EvapoRust is great stuff… Do you have a Tractor Supply store by you? The TSC over hear sells the EvapoRust for 20.00 for the gallon size. Thats the cheapest I have found it. HF charges 30.00 I think?

Question for you guys… I want to fix a few of my trans planes by closing the mouth up. I have seen this done two ways. I have seen guys mortise a piece of wood in front of the mouth and I have seen people glue on a whole new piece for a sole. I am not sure what way I want to go. Any suggestions?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

This hf was at 23 / gal…


----------



## Brit

So guys, you know all those shavings that we never know what to do with, well now we do. We just need Brandon's address.


----------



## Brit

Brandon - Just a heads up. McAfee won't let me follow your paper-making link. It gave it a red flag.


----------



## mochoa

Sorry wrong window.


----------



## jusfine

Smitty, That's a great price on Evaporust, Lee Valley sells it here for $32.50 a gallon.

I have a question, and this kind of relates (on a limited budget) to handplanes of my dreams…

I received a $1500 bonus cheque yesterday from the company I contract to as a "long term employee", what new or really old plane(s) should I buy? I will give a couple hundred or so to my wife, and buy some hardwood, so my plane budget would be around $750.00…


----------



## thedude50

ok I am hurt no one liked my saw i thought it was cool the blade has the protective cover on it still .

Brandon you get my vote hand plane nerd of 2011. i love Egyptian culture nice job.

Dan nice avatar.

and lastly bronze or ductile steal for the 140 ln please tell me why you like each


----------



## thedude50

justfine I have a really nice 602 bedrock that i will sell you i have it all cleaned up and it is in original condition of 500 dollars then you can spend extra on some more wood and have a great little plane


----------



## Brit

Jusfine - What a lovely predicament to be in. If you bought the LN #51, you'd make a lot of people on this thread very envious.

Dude - Personally I'd go with the ductile steel.


----------



## ShaneA

Randy, if you get the LN 51, you would have to make sure to lock the shop door at night : )


----------



## donwilwol

So, whats the galoot index in planning a project on paper made from shavings from a hand plane. Thats got to be like 12 on the 1 to 10 scale.'

Jusfine, I'm in the #51 crowd. That's like a dream plane for me. Its not even on my list because it's so far fetched I'd ever have the chance to get one I could afford.


----------



## thedude50

i really want a 51 its on my short list I also want a set of shapton stones for quick honing on the bench top

I did a tool review on a tool called the pss1 from M power its on the tow site i have been using it allot to do a quick micro-bevel and done with the ultra fine diamond stones but i am always trying something new when it is so fun to sharpen tools I love a great edge on a tool


----------



## wingate_52

Ok Dude. I am interested as I have a Stanley Sweetheart Disston saw for a similar setup.


----------



## thedude50

Thanks Wingate I was thinking I wasted my money i dont like many craftsman tools but this one spoke to me and said quality not junk like they make now


----------



## jusfine

Thanks guys, I had been lurking around the LN site already this morning before I went out to the shop. The 51 sounds like a good idea, something I probably wouldn't ordinarily purchase…but then I may as well sell my LN #9 *with the cocobolo handle* to Al…  Eh?










I have been busy getting projects off of the list as well lately, haven't even taken it out of the box since I originally posted photos here.

Thanks dude, I know it may not be a popular thing to say, but I am not really into Stanley.

Only have one old Stanley handed down from my father and am keeping it for sentimental reasons, I prefer Veritas or LN, or Spiers, or Norris or Mathieson…


----------



## saddletramp

Hey Randy, I too prefer Veritas or LN, or Spiers, or Norris or Mathieson…etc but then, my bank account prefers Stanley. What can you do? lol


----------



## jusfine

Bob, I should have clarified that, since I have this little "windfall" I want to buy something I wouldn't ordinarily spend the money on… thanks for bringing me down to earth again - back to the shop for me.


----------



## Bertha

That's two planes I want to buy from you, JusFine; the Record shoulder and the #9!


----------



## jusfine

Shall I put them in the mail then Al?


----------



## Bertha

^I think you should probably wait for me to PAY you, lol
I remember the price on the Record.
What are you thinking about the 9?


----------



## jusfine

Not sure what I paid for it, will check and PM you.

Back to the shop for me, if I was smaller I would feel like an elf…I am spending my life in there.


----------



## BrandonW

Hey guys, I'm glad you liked my paper. ;-) Yeah, I won't be doing that again, but I thought it'd be a fun way to deal with those nice shavings. Off to the xmas party.


----------



## racerglen

Brandon !
Get your toosh back here..
There's a lot of people need wrapping paper !!!!

(and you can worry about carpal syndrome later !)

;-)


----------



## mochoa

Did you guys read Paul Sellers recent blog on sharpening? Very different from anything else I've read on sharpening. He doesn't flatten his stones for sharpening the bevel. http://paulsellers.com/paul-sellers-blog/ click that link and scroll down about 2/3 down the page.


----------



## thedude50

Brandon I liked it so much I am going to print a few rare doc pdfs I have on that kind of paper to see if I can get cool results I hope they look cool enough to frame. I loved the idea and will use it thanks very much for the idea


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

Well, I've used hickory shavings to start the fireplace, and to help smoke on the grill :X, but I don't think you're a planer nerd for making paper, just that you have entirely too much free time. So, I will drop this slogan on you lol… "If you've got time to lean, you've got time to clean."


----------



## BrandonW

Dude, I'm glad you like the idea! Let us know how it goes. I thought about making a reproduction of a papyrus with ancient Greek on it (I teach ancient Greek), but this might be a good alternative.

TCC-really it only took about ten minutes. If you have a really large piece of paper it'd take awhile.


----------



## lysdexic

I'd like to get a router plane. Buying new is so easy and I would probably lean toward the Veritas as i have read many positive reviews. It would be nice to support Lie Nielson but I just have not heard much about there router plane.

Now for vintage fans out there, which is most of us, is there an iteration or type of #71 that is higher quality or function better?


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

You have ten free minutes while in the shop? I'm four or five hours behind my schedule lol. Not that any of my customers care, I tell them up front, I can only give you an estimate, because some things may come up, and it may take more time to do it right.

(Edit) Estimate on time.


----------



## thedude50

I like both but i am in the LN group I like them the best. I was lucky and got a NOS Stanley It came in a box with a sales tag and the book and cutters were still wrapped up on paper just like it came almost 100 years ago it has never seen wood. I also have another that has some modification to the sole the old craftsman had a thin slab of wood on the bottom it seems to make the router slide nicer than the stock one IMHO I have seen other 71s with this same modification Ya Know that Veritas sure looks nice though and looks matter.

I have come down with a horrible case of the Flu or a URI with a fever either way I had to break out the inhaler first time in a year I will have to get a new one i think the shelf life is over for this bottle of MDI Albuterol I am wheezing so loud it wakes my wife up and I have crackles all in one day not cool so I started myself on qvar and Albuterol and hope I don't end up in the hospital . I wish I had some Tamaflu just to avoid the hospital my pulmonary problems are major and are rearing their ugly head at least once a year i get bad ever since the jumbo PE the fibroid lung disease is very bad permanently compromised

What a drag it is getting OLD john Lennon


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think that was Mick that said that… Get well soon!


----------



## lysdexic

Couldnt sleep Smitty?

Dan,
The comment on the Zinsser shellac with amber tint was not lost. I am impressed with the results/ color the you achieved on pine. I will use this in the future. Thanks.


----------



## lysdexic

For those interested Derek Cohen does a nice a review of the Veritas router plane from the perspective of a vintage #71 and # 70 1/2 user.

Interestingly, if you google "router plane reviews" there are minimal reviews on the LN.


----------



## donwilwol

So Brandon has found a way to incorporate a woodworking lecture into teaching ancient Greek. How cool is that?

Dude, get well. We know you need some meds. You've managed to confuse Lennon and Jagger.

Mauricio, I love reading/watching Paul Sellers stuff. My only observation is I sometimes wish he would tell use how he perfected his techniques. When you've been doing something for 40 years you sometimes make assumptions. I find I do it when I teach (I obviously don't teach woodworking) and I have to work at talking down to a beginning level. (I think "talking down"may be a bad way to phrase it, but you get the idea)'

Al, are you really going to buy that hideous looking #9. ((I was talking to my wife this morning and as part of the conversation rattled off a bunch of planes I want. That was in the list))

Scott, I've got the Stanley #71. I don't use it much. Maybe if I had a few more blades? I just think a chisel is quicker and easier. Maybe because that's the way I've been doing it for 35 years? Its hard to teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## wingate_52

I have and use a Stanley 71, and a Preston 1397 model. I really like my Elu 96 though.


----------



## Bertha

I've got the 71 1/2 but it took a lot of time to rehab. Turned new redheart knobs, sandblasted it, etc. If I bought new, it would be LN. The Veritas seems to have a lot of stuff going on. I use a small router plane more often than I use the bit 71 1/2.


----------



## Dcase

Scott, The photo I posted of the shelf I finished with the Zinsser Amber Shellac was not pine, it was basswood. However the Amber Shellac will give just about the same color when used on pine. Here is a picture of a little tool tote I made out of box store yellow pine. I finished this with the Zinsser Amber Shellac. Its my favorite finish for yellow pine.


----------



## jusfine

Don, you don't like the ugly #9? Only a face a mother could love…

I have the Veritas router plane but have used it sparingly, it worked well for a groove in the sides of a box for my wife's jewelry display early in the spring, but really hasn't seen much action lately.

It has a nice feel to it, but hard for me to compare as I haven't used any other routers except the ones with the cords…

Nice job, Dan! I used the same finish on the blade storage/outfeed table for my saw.


----------



## RGtools

If I were going to go new. I would favor the LN. The fence is just so much more solid in my opinion and the depth stop seems a bit more positive. However, mine is like Al's but has been modified, no depth stop, no depth adjustment and it saves my life constantly.


----------



## mochoa

Don, I think Paul does a bett job of answering question on his site more than on LJ.

I thought it was very interesting how he uses dished stones sharpen his chisels.

What's a fare price for a Stanley 71 on ebay?


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio. I'd say you should be able to get a decent #71 for $40-$50. I paid $45 for mine local. That's with 1 blade. Maybe even cheaper if your patient and depending on how much work you want to do on it.'

Jusfine, I really don't mind the looks of the #9. I'd rather have a 51 though.


----------



## thedude50

thanks for the well wishes and yes i was medicated it was Jagger So john I am sorry for mis quoating you mr lennon .

I got my 71 new in the box for 65 dollars it is in mint shape i would not pay more for a lesser one for sure I thought i had a LN no1 today but lost it at the last second what a drag

I finished my first figured bowl it is in my projects and i need a finish to put on it i cant do it on the lathe as i already removed the tenon. any of you guys have a good idea to finish a maple burl bowl It is to hols Pistachios as a gift I know he wont know what it is but that's life

I did score some walnut it is on its way here I cant wait to plane some eastern black walnut


----------



## ShaneA

Nice bowl Lance, you could use mineral oil. But I am sure it is not a must to use a food safe finish on it.

I have been pondering sharpening. I have the worksharp 3000, I am not sure what grits I have on the wheels. It is easy to use, flattens the backs quickly, seems to give me really sharp edges on chisels, but I am less impressed when it comes to plane irons. I am not sure if I want to sandpaper up and go for the scary sharp method. I also have one waterstone. I think its a 800/4000. So I guess my question is…can I go thru my grits on the WS 3000, then the 4000 grit on the stone and be there? Or am I going to need a finer stone? If I need another stone, what grit/brand should I be looking at? Remember I am always prive sensative. Thanks for any guidance you can give.


----------



## Bertha

I can't stand one more SawStop thread. I can't take one more. I swear I'll have to take a break from this place. "how much does losing your finger cost?" blah blah blah. Let's take a quick poll: how long have you been using power tools and how many times have you cut an appendage off?


----------



## BrandonW

Al, just ignore those posts like the political threads. 

Get well soon, Lance.


----------



## Bertha

^I guess that's the best advice. It seems to me that the quality of the postings (outside of this thread) have really deteriorated. "What kind of planer should I get?" "Is SawStop any good?" "Should I get a 6" or 8" jointer?" Maybe I just don't want to be at work today but for some reason, I'm particularly aggravated.


----------



## Brit

Al - Repeat after me "Ummmmmm"


----------



## RGtools

Soothing tones. Al It will be ok, it's Monday and that is bad but it will soon be over and this weekend there may be a sharp new toy in your stocking.


----------



## saddletramp

Andy, LOL I think that possibly Al is contemplating an alternitive use for that center digit. ;^)

Al, I know where you are coming from. Back in the days shortly before I retired when I could no longer abide my job and every hour that I had to put in (I actually did not do a damned thing for the entire last week) while I waited to retire was shear torture, the slightest little thing would give me a fit. You, however, are nowhere near an age when you can begin to contemplate retirement. Time for a change of employers? :^)))


----------



## Bertha

^yeah, Tramp, retirement's a bit off for me I actually worked a good bit in the shop this weekend but I never touched a piece of wood. I need to get my bandsaw up to full asskicking mode so I can resaw a bunch of wood for projects. My saw looked really clean but once I disassembled everything but the wiring, there were some serious issues. The thrust bearings on the lower guide had been shredded. Huge grooves had been formed about 1/2 way into the bearings and they were totally fused. I ordered new bearings and sandblasted everything.

Here's the before. Check out the damage:










Here's the lower assembly kind of set in place. You'll notice there's no bearing and I flipped the blocks. I've got a bunch of tidbits on the way in the mail. I've actually got the Carter conversion on the way for xmas but I'll send it back if this works well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al - I hear you on the S/S nonsense. The other thing I've noticed is a lack of attention being paid to questions asked in the original post. It was a couple of months ago now, but I read a post from a new LJ that asked how much a workbench he was going to build would be worth if he'd make it to sell. About a dozen replies came in, but none of them answered his question. Rather, they each were a variation on, 'that's not a good idea, people build there own, can't customize it, etc.' Well, his last post said 'thanks for not answering my question. I buit it and sold it for over $700.'

I think he left the forum.

I've doubled my efforts at answered post questions directly or not jumping in at all…


----------



## Bertha

^that's a good point, Smit. In that particular example, I'd way rather buy a home-built workbench than a manufactured one. I can imaging you could make a decent living selling custom workbenches, provided you have good access to materials. I suppose you could always sell off your old one for a new variety. Speaking of which, if you ever sell your bench, I'm interested lol


----------



## Bertha

Lee just asked if Butcher irons are the same thing as Wade and Butcher, famous for straight razors, apparently. I had never heard of them before. For the record, the logos match:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The poster needed some quick cash, said he had the materials and could turn one out quickly. Just didn't know what one would be worth and asked for suggestions on price. Ditto on home built, very much so. There are a few places on the web that sell custom benches, one in the UK that specializes in Roubo derivatives. It can be done, I guess. Landis has a whole chapter in his Workbenches book on a (failed) attempt at producing benches commercially. One fella at a trade show was with his wife, he says, and she told him 'you could build that yourself.' That's the clincher.

My bench is pretty flimsy, Al. I'm not sure it'd survive the trip to WV, but I'll keep you in mind. <grin>


----------



## jusfine

Al, I understand the SawStop frustration.

For your poll: 36 years with power tools (not pencil sharpeners) on a daily basis, still maintaining all digits.

Smitty, it bothers me too when people don't read the posts after a question is posed (especially when there are only 4 or 5 posted prior) and then repeat the same thing as if they are the only ones who thought of it, so now there are 5 answers that are identical.

When you are looking for reassurance on something, no problem, but all answers the same sure don't help me at all.

Off the soapbox now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Question for all you EvapoRust people out there: Now that my #103 is all spiffy-clean, there as spots of bare metal where the japanning is AWOL. I've done the obligatory paste wax on the sides and sole of the plane, and a liberal wipe down with 3-in-one machine oil on all other parts. That's more resilient than my normal WD-40 wipe down material (what my rag is soaked with).

Question: Do I need to do more to prevent rust on the newly-bared metal or have I got it covered? I know some hit their planes with shellac / lacquer, for example. I'm not up to do that, but want to do what is required to maintain the ER's good result.


----------



## racerglen

Autosol works wonders..
Rough area ? Aply with a toothbrush. but I usualy put a bit of black paint over bare metal where the
Jappaning's gone.
You'll need something to stop future RUST !

;-}


----------



## donwilwol

Randy, I do like your slogan in your signiture.

Al, all fingers and toes, and my thumb nail is just about grown back from my grinder insident.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

Smitty, I'd use something more like slip it before I used lacquer or shellac on a plane. I know that residue from Slip It is designed to not do anything to wood, were as lacquer or shellac may leave traces when run across the board. Just me though.

Oh and I am one of those, the plane always lays on the side not the sole when out of use kind of guys… Though I did know an English Jointer who would always retract my blades, always annoyed me lol.
(Have to give him his proper title since he did go to school for several years)


----------



## Bertha

I love Autosol. With a buffing pad, it'll get metal quite shiny. I prep my powerstrop with a dab of it. You could always shellac over the japanning defect or toot a bit of flat poly from a spray can. Doesn't take much. For regular lubrication duties, I've switched to PB Blaster's general lubricant. It foams briefly, then vanishes into the crevices.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Autosol looks like a good product, and right for this application… A dab or two of paint is do-able too… Thanks, mark that question as Answered!


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I have used the Evapo-Rust on most of my planes and I have had very little rust show back up after they were cleaned/oiled/waxed. I do get some slight surface rust but I think thats just due to the conditions in my shop. I just stay on top of it by cleaning my planes/tools on a pretty regular basis. I have heard of guys using shellac/lacquer which is probably a good idea but I don't think you will have a problem with the rust coming back. If it does come back you will see it in time to easily sand/polish it off.

Al, just ignore the post that bother you.. its that easy.. The SawStop talk is the same argument every time and it always gets political. They are making something so much more complicated then it needs to be. How about keep your hands and fingers away from the fast moving saw blade? Did push sticks go out of style? However if someone feels safer by having the SS then thats great. No need to debate it. My dad let me use his RAS when I was around 10-11 years old and the very first thing he said as he was showing me how to us it was "Make DAMN sure you keep your hand/fingers out of the path of the blade. He said it very stern and repeated it over and over again. Its an easy rule to follow as long as you follow it.

As for work benches… I have sold two smaller work benches that I have made. I sold both by using Craigslist. I made out pretty well. I think I sold them both for around 300. They were not loaded with features or anything, just small and simple.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I use Fluid Film. I've even started using it in place of wax on the sole. (I just started this, so jury is still out) kind of like Paul Sellers uses 3 in 1. Fluid Film stops and prevents rust, easiely sprayed on and seems to work really well. To me its similar to Break Free that I used for my firearms.

I need to pick up some Autosol. Its been on my list, but I ALWAYS forget when I hit the Auto parts store. I asked once at NAPA, but they didn't have it. I've never used it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan - that it doesn't readily come back is good to hear, too. My hand tools get wipe-downs pretty regular, especially this one because I know it just got it's ER bath… Thanks.


----------



## racerglen

Don..
Next Lee Valley order, they carry it

;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, if you read the evapo-rust label (not sure if all brands will be the same) but it says after you clean them just redip (in and out) and it coats them as a rust preventative

I always do it if I'm not getting back to a plane for a while. Its never re-rusted after that.


----------



## Bertha

Like Dan, mine get a dusting of superficial rust on the cap. I've got a piece of steel wool in some wax that I just clean them up with. I added a dehumidifier and it didn't seem to do any good.

Almost forgot, spread about 1/2 a pencil eraser's worth of Autosol on a leather strop and hone your irons. It works exceptionally well. I've had one tube for about 8 years and I've probably got 1/2 left. A little goes a very long way.


----------



## lysdexic

As a saw stop owner I hope that I can continue to post here. I asked this in the "saw" thread but I will ask agian. Brit uses Hammerite which is a gel and seems to remove the black discoloration from the rust. It is not available here in the USA as far as I can tell. So what to use when you can NOT dip the entire tool in a bath of ER, for instance a chisel or brace with a wooden handle? The gel can coat specific areas whereas ER requiires submergence.

When a rehabed my Disston D-8 - I sanded and sanded trying to remove the black discoloration with only marginal results. Any tips?


----------



## Bertha

SawStop's not for me but I certainly don't fault anyone for buying one. I've never heard lysdexic espouse the glories of it. I'm guessing it cuts wood just fine. I'm over it now but this morning, I was getting increasingly aggravated by the topics. "what kind of x do I need?" etc. If I had a question about saws, I'd search for "saw" and find the thread with the most hits. Ask those guys (which also happen to be you guys). I send people to this thread because here's where the freaks hang out. I asked what I thought was a legitimate question in a computer forum once. The first reply said, "Google it", there were no other responses, and the thread was deleted by admin. That experience made me sheepish about asking open forum questions.
.
What's the best glue for cutting boards?


----------



## lysdexic

Since I bought my SawStop the chicks have just been ALL OVER ME.


----------



## Dcase

Its fine you own a SawStop as I am sure they are great saws. I just don't like the topics in which guys go back and forth as to why everyone should have it or why no one should have one. I don't care either way. I don't want to be told I need a safe saw like that and I don't want to protest against owning one. Its not the saw that bothers me its the things people say when they argue about it.

Scott, throw the whole chisel in the ER, wood handle and all. I have soaked tools with wood handles in the EvapoRust and it does not ruin the wood. It may discolor the wood a little so if its a nicely finished handle I wouldn't do it. The wood handle chisels that I have soaked in the ER were sanded and refinished after words. Unless its got a lot of rust it only needs to soak for a few hours, not over night.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But are they safe chicks?


----------



## Dcase

Thats it, I am buying a SawStop! lol


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, I've used a rust remover from Rust-Oleum. It was just something I picked up because I needed it quick. You can see it pictured here on my Distton 70 restore and I finished it up on my table saw restore. It takes a little elbow grease but the TS came out great.
Before









I don't have an after picture on this computer, but its like new.


----------



## Dcase

Another way to soak wood handle chisels would be to pour the ER in a cup or glass and fill the glass enough so that it just covers the metal. That way the wood handle wont even have to soak.


----------



## Bertha

I know all about that, Lysdexic. I saw it all on your Facebook.










I'm with Dan. I resent the "compare it to a trip the the emergency room" propaganda. There are plenty of ways to get hurt, both in and out of the shop. I bet Lysdexic can name a few. I sure know I can


----------



## donwilwol

Well, thats why I'm NOT buying a saw stop. Chicks are like SS, damn expensive. If I need to give my left arm, it might as well be to a grizzly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll re-read the label (yes, I actually did read it to see if I needed to wear gloves).

Dan, I put parts of my rather ugly #45 in ER for a few hours Saturday, but couldn't bring myself to putting the main skate (with handle) in the solution. I know what you mean… The parts I hit look better for the bath; the nickle plating didn't come off at all. It's still not a very pretty tool (and I'm okay with that), but the experiment was a success.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, be *Really* careful not fully submerging a part in evapo-rust. It will edtch the metal at the waterline. It will etch it pretty bad if you leave it long enough.


----------



## Dcase

Here is my Disston backsaw that I restored. To get rid of all the black on the metal I used a whole bunch of elbow grease. A sanding block, many grits of paper, tons of mineral spirits and lots of polish… I consider this one of my best restorations.. It was a lot of work to get it polished like this.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, I figured it was all or nothing; I didn't do the partial with the main skate, but left it out altogether. But the warning is heeded, it's good to know and makes sense.

Dan, that's AMAZING!


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

Ok, probably the right place to ask before I try it on a profile iron….

What about naval Jelly?
This Iron has some kind of inscription on it that I don't wish to remove by sanding, and I've tried a powder called CameO, that you mix with water into a paste and then scrub….

(Edit) please remember there are no woodcrafts or graingers anywhere close to where I live SO I have to think of solutions like this in most cases.


----------



## Dcase

"Smitty, be Really careful not fully submerging a part in evapo-rust. It will edtch the metal at the waterline. It will etch it pretty bad if you leave it long enough."

This is very very true… I have done this many times and it always leaves a big stain that is very hard to buff/sand out. In fact the #10 that I recently restored has a nice line on the top of one of the sides because I could not fully submerge it. You can get rid of that line but its a lot of work…

I think your fine to soak your 45. I cant promise it wont hurt the wood but I have soaked chisels and braces with wood handles and other then some discolor the wood was still stable. I am pretty sure I soaked my 45 as well. I can see where you may not want to soak the wood over night but a few hours cant hurt all that bad IMO.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, you're geting up there to Andy's level now. Nice job!!


----------



## Dcase

I have never used Naval Jelly but it sounds messy… EvapoRust is the way to go if you want to see the inscription. After soaking the iron you only have to lightly scrub the iron to clean it up…


----------



## Dcase

I restored that Disston saw just over a year ago. It was a good winter project because I worked on it in my house rather then in the cold shop. That was the most sanding and polishing that I have done on any tool. It was more of a test to myself to see just how nice and shiny I could get it. I have never tried to reach that level of polish since. It was fun as a one time thing and I doubt I will go to that extreme again.

Another word on the inscription, is the inscription carved/indented into the steel or is it like a saw etch? Either way you should be ok sanding it if you use a sanding block. By using a sanding block the sand paper wont go into the etch/inscription, it will just sand right over the top of it. If you sand by hand then it much easier to ruin the inscription.


----------



## donwilwol

TCC, my process is typically evapo-rust, then a wire wheel. If its just an iron, I typically go straight to the wire wheel.










The evapo-rust makes wire brushing easier, especially on bodies and other places the brush can't reach, but for irons, the wheel is all you need.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, that's one nice saw. I never find backed Disstons in my area.


----------



## RGtools

Lysdexic. I think I forgot yo respond to your question about the black on the saw before. It's add that both rust remover and sanding did not take it off. Can you give us more detail on the process you are using. Andy and Dan smoke me on the shiny factor by the way, I just want the thing to cut straight and fast. Some shine is nice since it helps make certain cuts and can even be a boon in rough layout, but I am just too darn lazy to get the whole thing to a mirror when I know there are pits in the saw blade anyway…as a jeweler that would drive me out of my flippin mind.

Dan, I like your new profile pic. The shot is great, what are you building there?

Al, re Saw stop, the argument is simply ridiculas. There are few things worth squabling about to that level. I have a table saw, but as someone who had a pretty bad case of ADD, I worry about using the thing long term. It's already shown in some statistics that I am more likely to get into a car accident…a table saw only requires the same kind of slip in attention. As a result I only use my TS on rare occasion when I NEED to and when I feel extremely alert, I have imposed strict rules on myself to keep me safe because I have thought about my limits. Each person can do that for themselves and often do (whether they do it honestly or not has something to do with the digits they keep…that and luck).

Would I buy a saw-stop if I were working with a TS each day. Yes. Am I likley to use a TS each day as opposed to my Disston…no, I simply prefer more old school flesh detection technology…that and the sound quality is so much better.

Which brings me to an odd topic. Which of your planes do you think SOUNDS the best? Why, what woods. Any that sound aweful.

My Woodriver no 6 taking a light shaving out of sapele is a beautiful sound.


----------



## Brit

Dan - I remember that saw restore. It is still one of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

some amazing pictures in this thread!

I have a bailey #5 that I picked up recently for under $15. I'm going to clean it and tune it up, and am thinking of having the casting electroless nickel plated (after lapping) to prevent it from rusting and give it a bit of flash. It's not a collectible model, so I like the idea of hot rodding it a bit. I'll have to post pictures later.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A nickled #5?? Wow, that will be cool!!

Welcome, Joe, to hand planing and to 'dreams…' Always nice to have new contributors to the Epic Thread.


----------



## Dcase

RG- Like I said just a few post back, that Disston saw was the only saw/tool that I went to that extreme on. I have one other saw, a GH Bishop Backsaw that I also polished pretty nice but the rest of my saws were pretty much just cleaned.

In my new picture I am using a small #151 spokeshave on the front of a toy box I made for my nephew. Its the only picture I have of me actually working on something. I had my wife take some pictures so that my nephew can someday see them and know I made it. Hes to young now to understand.

Everyone has ADD these days, myself included. I have never worried about getting hurt though. If you believe its going to make you more prone to injury then it will. Try and get that out of your head. Its a mental thing. I take medication for the ADD which really helps stay focused but the meds are a double edged sword. Damned if you do, damned if you don't.

Favorite sounding plane? Mine has to be my scrub plane. I know Al thinks differently but I love the sound made when scrubbing off large chunks of wood.


----------



## Dcase

A nickel coated #5 does sound interesting but if your going to go to the trouble of plating it you may want to consider having it brass plated… That would be very sweet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smitty - I know i am late on this and you consider the question answered. But if you do touch up the japanning with paint; Dupli-Color DE1635 Ceramic Ford Semi-Gloss Black Engine Paint, in my very novice experience, best replicates the original japanning. I am most likely being redundant but i thought i would throw it out there just in case.


----------



## Bertha

Hey Joe, welcome!!! Nice score on the Bailey5. Post a picture of it so we can all ooh and ahh. That's probably the best first plane to restore. If you kill it, there are plenty out there; and it's a perfect plane to learn on. If you have any questions, they're sure to be answered here. 
.
RG, excellent question. A hard question too. Like Dan says, I can eliminate the scrub; Dan, you can have that one, lol. Oh man, that's hard. I actually prefer the sound of full length jointer shavings. I like the 7. Maybe some 4/4 cherry off the jointer, grain lifting along the stroke? Schwwwwerpp. Another nice sound is a superfine mouthed smoother on maple. I don't have any heavy infills but I bet that's a thing of beauty.
.
I have untreated ADD. Luckily for me, the tablesaw scares me. The jointer terrifies me. I'm mostly worried about the RAS and the bandsaw because I don't seem to respect them. When I was working on my bandsaw this weekend, I got an up close and personal look at a bunch of inches of 3tpi x 1" Lenox. To think that I'm right up on that thing running full bore. Whew. The RAS, I probably wouldn't share my safety techniques, because I have none. I mean, I keep a wide berth of the blade but I probably just don't know what horrible things it could do to me. You never really hear of RAS accidents.


----------



## Bertha

Tony, I honestly was at Autozone the day before yesterday and looked at that very can!
Dupli-Color DE1635 Ceramic Ford Semi-Gloss Black Engine Paint
I got turned off by the "semi gloss"; it sounds like I should have gone for it!


----------



## donwilwol

I've tried several paints, I always come back to Dupli-Color DE1635 Ceramic Ford Semi-Gloss Black Engine Paint. Its the best for jappaning reproduction. Goes on thick and quick, dries hard and looks good.


----------



## Bertha

^what, am I the only one that doesn't know about this?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Tony! No problem on the 'late' response, it's all very welcomed advise. Now that I have ER in hand, I'm likely to go at my #27 transitional, ie: strip and repaint the upper carriage entirely. Dupli-Color Ford is what I'll do, too.


----------



## donwilwol

do youNOT read my blogs. I'm hurt!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rolls off the tongue, too: Dupli-Color DE1635 Ceramic Ford Semi-Gloss Black Engine Paint.

(thank goodness for cut and paste…)


----------



## jusfine

If it makes you feel better Al, I didn't know either…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've read them, Don. The paint with "Ford" in the name sounded very familiar as a result…


----------



## Bertha

Dupli-Color DE1635 Ceramic Ford Semi-Gloss Black Engine Paint
Dupli-Color DE1635 Ceramic Ford Semi-Gloss Black Engine Paint
Dupli-Color DE1635 Ceramic Ford Semi-Gloss Black Engine Paint
Dupli-Color DE1635 Ceramic Ford Semi-Gloss Black Engine Paint
Dupli-Color DE1635 Ceramic Ford Semi-Gloss Black Engine Paint
Dupli-Color DE1635 Ceramic Ford Semi-Gloss Black Engine Paint

Yeah, it really does! Thanks, Jusfine
.
.
.
I'm a Chevy guy; will my truck be mad at me?


----------



## donwilwol

maybe that's why the clock radio in my chevy keeps reverting to midnight.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I was wondering the same thing, so I'm not taking the can out of the bag until I'm inside the shop, away and out of sight from my Chevy truck.


----------



## Brit

RG - The best sound I ever heard was when I pushed David Charlesworth's freshly sharpened IBC bladed Bailey No.5 along the edge of 1" piece of hard maple. I still have the shaving to prove it. I hope David is on the mend now.

A close second though is my LN 4 1/2 on Sapele.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don - I do and have read them. And your blog is the very reason for my redundancy disclaimer.

Smitty - Just 'Dupli-Color DE1635' will get you there.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I edge-jointed a piece of cedar Saturday afternoon with the #8C and it made a very different sound. Really crispy, and smelled good too. Not bacon good, but good.


----------



## Brit

Don - I read EVERY word and I know you read mine. We're each other's biggest fans.

Dupli who what? I didn't know about it either Al. I'm not a big fan of gloss or semi-gloss though. When I do mine, I'm going to try Hammerite Satin Black metal paint. I will try it on a test piece of iron first, but I think it will give an appearance similar to the finish on a LN. I know Stanleys were originally gloss, but I just don't care for it.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not sure its a particular plane, I think its any plane the first time you finally get it right. The sound is better than music to your ears. I've found myself continually planing on a test piece just hoping it would never stop.

Tony, you're in a crowd where duplication is good. It takes a few time to get it throughy our thick scull sometimes.

And thanks for reading my blogs, hope they helped some.

I was just busitng on Al.


----------



## Dcase

I have tried out at least 4 different types of black spray paint. The dupli-Color semi gloss black is def a good choice but its not a must. I have used a few different paints and they have all worked well. I couldn't pick the Dupli-color painted planes out of the bunch. They all look black.

Al, you have untreated ADD? You better go get treated! lol

I am not as careful with my RAS as I should be so I am with you there. I can promise you that my hands or fingers have never come close to being cut off on it though. Just stay out of the blade path and you will be fine. I have had my RAS grab the wood and jump at me but I had a good grip on her and showed her who was boss. I just pushed it back and started the cut all over. I love my RAS and it will never be replaced by a SCMS. You can do so much on a RAS that you cant do on any miter saw. The ability to crank up the blade is a feature that I don't think any power saw can match.


----------



## ShaneA

Don, I read them too. Learned I do things the hard way. I have used the hammered paint. I like it. I will try's Don's brand when my can is empty.

I threw a sharpening question out there a while back, that went to crickets. So, being the persistant PITA that I am, I will ask again : )

I will try not to take it personal given some the medical conditions… I know I am a pain also.

Can I go from 4000 to 8000 on a waterstone, or is one needed in the middle? 4000 alone wont get me there from what I have gleaned? Any stone reccomendation that wont break the bank. Thanks as always for any guidance.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, you can go from 4000 to 8000.. Have you not watched the DVD I sent you yet? I think Rob Cosman hones the irons on a 4000/8000 combination water stone on the dvd. Now get off the PC and watch the DVD! 

There is no rule in jumping grits. If you go from a coarse grit to a very fine grit you can still get your edge very fine, it will just take a lot longer. The grit that 4000 leaves is really fine so the 8000 is just polishing it some more, its not removing much material at all.

Heres one for you guys… Wow

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bridge-City-Tool-Works-2001-Commemorative-Crowning-Plane-CT-9-Ebony-/380395607640?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5891585658#ht_2548wt_1110


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, you are right about the dupli-Color not being a must, but what I like about it most is you can add another coat in 10 minutes. I will paint a plane while doing something else, and every 15 minutes jst walk over and give it a shot. In an hour you've got 4 coats and you're done.

Shane, the short answer to your question is maybe. The harder the steel, the harder you'll need to push without advancing grit. With that said, I go straight from my 120 grit grinder to my oil stone. I don't know the grit because I picked it up at an antique shop, but it is finer than my 6000 grit water stone that I hate. Its also why I like hollow grinding. With hollow grinding on an 8" wheel, your only hitting a small section of metal, so you can get away with the above procedure a lot easier than if you flat bevel. I also grind the hollow a lot quicker than I probably have to just to make it easier on myself.


----------



## Brit

Just in case anyone gets the wrong idea, the Hammerite paint I'm talking about isn't a hammered finish.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane - why do you feel your 4K stone isn't cutting it? I have less than that in equivalent DMT and jump from the finest DMT to the strops and get a decent mirrored finish. You've got me thinking I'm missing something now…


----------



## ShaneA

Dan, you busted me! I have not had time. I will probably have to schedule a late night screerning. I have been cranking out boxes. Checkin LJs on breaks. I need some elves! I have almost made 9 boxes, 16 trivets, and still need to finish a table /bench. I have posted some but have more to finish. Yikes, thanks for info guys!


----------



## Bertha

^Andy, I've done a few planes with the hammered finish. I actually like it! It does a weird thing and seems encased in a thin layer of clear material (once the crap settles?). I've found it to be exceptionally durable. I even restored my microscope this way. NERD ALERT!!!! I'm a pathologist; I have to have a microscope, lol


----------



## Dcase

I just got the new issue of ShopNotes in the mail, I assume its Jan's issue. This issue has a a detailed plan on how to make your own infill smoothing plane. They show how to make your own custom lever cap screws which is neat… I just skimmed through it but it looks like something I may want to try.


----------



## Brit

Shane - Dan is right. I go from Norton 1000 to 8000. In my opinion, the 4000 is a nice to have, but it doesn't save that much time, just some wear on the 8000 stone.

The other thing to remember is that it isn't very easy to compare grit sizes between manufacturers. For example, a 10,000 King stone might equate to an 8000 Norton stone and not all waterstones cut at the same rate. The King stones are a lot softer than the Nortons. The Kings cut well enough and are a bit cheaper, but they wear faster. Comparing oil stones is even more confusing.

I have a Norton 1000/8000 combination waterstone. I might be getting a Norton 1000/220 waterstone for Christmas. If I do, I'll be able to use the two 1000 grit faces to flatten each other and then use either of them to flatten the 8000 (No you don't get cross-contamination issues). Rob used to do this until he switched to Shapton Professional stones.

In the end, find a sharpening method that works for you and stick with it. You will get better and better at that method. People who keep switching between different methods, never get to that level. All popular methods work well enough for what we do.


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks for the help guys. I had been using just my WS 3000. While good for flattening and chisels, I dont think I was getting there on my plane irons. I will try to start on the WS 3000 and then to the 4000 waterstone to see where I am at. While the WS gets them pretty sharp, I am not at shaving hair easily sharp. I agree that I need to find a method and stick with it till "perfected" but I aint there yet. It is like trying to plane with a butter knife sometimes : (

As I begin to understand the usefulness of the handplane, I just need refinement in sharpening and use. It is a journey, and I am in the initial steps, but I hope to get there.

I just lost out on a nice #7. I was bidding thru my phone and had a snafu right at the critical moment. Doh, it went for $46. I "needed" that one…oh well next time.


----------



## thedude50

Shane as you know i did this big review and the ws 3000 will easily put a chrome looking shine on a blade with the sand paper but i am endorsing the DMT magnet disk there is every grit you need in the set if you buy both sets that are made for the ws3000 I will easily sharpen any plane iron on the no8 i used the wide tool attachment another extra piece to buy but it isnt all that expensive then if you want to hone that's fine but if you are getting bad results You need to go back to the video on utube and online and get it down i assure you if done right you can shave with the Iron

Smithy first sorry i missed you today i was asked to work at my friends cpu store today so I was gone all day I sent you a pm about the vise and my address. 
Also in line with not repeating the other posts as mentioned above I have to say I don't use Paint on planes I use Japan you can touch up a marred or missing part of the japan with Japan. It looks the best. I get my at Liberty Paint on the web as liberty on the Hudson . it isn't cheep but it is the best

Saw stop, I don't own one. I do like the saw, it has a good fence it looks good and it a bit over priced. has it saved fingers yes and hands yes so its a good thing and i look forward to a nice retrofit device for all saws like saw-stop tried to be in the first place. this wont be the only device of its kind for very long and so we will have more to choose from and i want a saw thats safety device isnt a 300 dollar bill every time i touch the blade or use too wet of wood . I think the whirlwind is a bigger threat to sawstop than any one else seems to be and their device also works on other tools I cant wait to see it on every tool i own I have in my 20 years as a nurse in a level1 trauma center seen lots of saw accidents and router accidents I hope I never have one I wish this for all ov you. but if you don't want one don't buy one I want one but am actually moving more towards a whirlwind than a saw stop unless they figure a way to pay for my blades when the thing misfires and ruins a nice blade .

Al you need a workmate a board and a plane in your office so when you have a bad morning on the books pull out your board and plane for a few minutes it is good therapy you wont regret it

Dan I like the backsaw good job

Lastly I got a new LN 62 in the mail with a brand new tote from LN they have modified the tote enough that the screw doesn't fit through so i left them a message and the woods a miles apart so i asked for a new knob too i also lost a no1 it went over 700 and i said what are you doing you need a drill press so i stopped spending on the plane to save for the press Ill get by without a no1 for now anyway


----------



## racerglen

Well I finaly found an answer to what the finish is on my post WW11 Record 043 plane..

"The onset of WW2 caused government restrictions to be imposed on the use of nickel for non-essential purposes. This, coupled with a much reduced war-time product range, resulted in a ground and lacquered finish to the No. 042, No. 073, No. 077A and No. 311 rebate planes. They were also stamped "War Finish" on the body casting. Later models of these were never plated.

Bench Planes, lever caps and small screws were also furnished unplated during the War.

Whilst nickel restrictions were in force the Plough Planes were plated with a nickel alternative along with the Side Rebates which made a post-war re-appearance.

All planes which previously had "Nickel Plating" on them carried a "Ministry of Supply Restriction" label, dated 1951, affixed to the lid of their boxes to confirm that an alternative plating had been applied although the box labels still identified the contents as Nickel Plated."

A handy on line reference..
http://www.recordhandplanes.com/catalogues.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You're opting for a drill press over a Stanley #1? Are you nuts? ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glen, what's in the plough plane 'nickle alternative' coating? Any idea?


----------



## BrandonW

Glen, that is very interesting. Is your plane actually stamped War Finished? If so I'd like to see a picture.


----------



## racerglen

I'm still trying to track that aspect..the alternative, thought I had it but just that close ;-}

Nope Brandon, no War finished, by the sticker on the box and checking Hansard, the British Parliamentary records, (zZzzzzz) I'm thinking it has to be late '40s or early 50's.
There are pictures somewhere on this thread…

;-(...waaayyyyyyyyyyy back..


----------



## Dcase

This is one of the ugliest planes I have seen. Every time I see this one come up on ebay I am stunned by the shear ugliness. Yet I want it. Why I want it I don't know. Its just so ugly that its cool looking?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Millers-Falls-709-Buck-Rogers-wood-plane-/150719375566?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23179328ce#ht_2071wt_1110


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, for some reason I have a special love for the older MF's. I've never seen a MF Buck Rogers plane up close, but I know they go for a boat load of money, always more than I would pay.


----------



## Dcase

I really like the old MF planes but this one is just an odd ball. I wouldn't pay much for it either but its just so odd and ugly that I still want it.


----------



## donwilwol

depending on what you mean by "odd" they are rare and pricey but it was a complete line that MF put out.

http://oldtoolheaven.com/bench/buckr.htm


----------



## Dcase

I didn't know they had a line of them. I thought it was just one model… I say odd as in different/ugly looking. The red handles and the shape of the body just make it ugly… However its ugly in a good way because I do like it. Its like an ugly baby that is so ugly that its actually cute…


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, I always think those Buck Rogers planes look like toys. I could see come kids in the 1950s playing with those things.


----------



## mochoa

Does anyone have experience with Ohio Tools iron Baily style planes?


----------



## ShaneA

Buck Rogers plane? WTH? It is hidious, but I hope you buy it Dan : ) then tell us how it works. It is good to know a collector, it is vicarious.


----------



## jeth

LOl, just came across this and it tickeld me so I thought I'd share..

This description of a cheap bench plane, in spanish….










At the bottom of the bulleted "selling points" it claims "desviación en la plancidad de la base"... translation: "deviation of the flatness of the base"...
Honest at least, Lol


----------



## mochoa

Hey but it comes with two irons.


----------



## DaddyZ

Well I did it, I just ordered the set of 3 Mini Planes from Gladstone, Now to wait to see how they really look.

http://www.gladstonetools.com/tool-sets.html


----------



## Dcase

So cuchillas is Spanish for irons? Learning new stuff everyday on here. lol

DaddyZ- I may have missed it but what kind of planes did you get from Gladstone? You got a pic or link?


----------



## Bertha

^I've geen eyeing those Gladstones for a while. Have you looked into their measuring stuff? It's quite pretty.
The Buck Rogers is by all accounts a nice plane; I couldn't get past its looks either. It's friggin horrible, just horrible.


----------



## DaddyZ

Dan - I also ordered the Scraper Set.

Prices just don't look to Expensive.


----------



## DaddyZ

Al - that is what got me to looking also, that 2" Square you showed (way back). They have some cool Items for sale.

I may have to order some more from them in the future, first I want to see how these hold up as far as Quality is concerned.


----------



## Dcase

Are those Gladstone mini planes any different from the set that Harbor Freight sells? They look identical. I have the mini smoothing plane and it works well. The iron is very thin and small so it was a little challenging to sharpen the first time but you can get the iron razor sharp pretty fast. I use it sometimes to clean up dados/rabbets as well as detail work in hard to reach areas…


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

Well Daddyz, if the "English planes" anything like mine, that I did not buy from that source, you will spind a little time on setting it up, dont' get discouraged though, when fine tooned they are very useful.


----------



## Bertha

^DaddyZ, I was looking at the mini planes more as a novelty than a real hard working plane. I though it'd be fun to tinker around with them. I wasn't expecting really high quality; I might get some once I learn of your experience. I'd like to get a set of those tiny violin maker slipper-type planes.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

I bought mine from Harbor freight for novelty/on upmanship at work or whatever. I wasn't expecting any kind of quality because of where and how much I paid for those things. Well, I had them in a bag and an old timer fell in love with them, picked them up and asked me about them. I told them I didn't really expect much from them, had gotten frustrated while trying to set them up, and stopped, because even the cutting edge had been coated with that black paint… He went to work on the irons right away, then went to the chipbreakers…. I'd already flattened the soles, but as much time as I needed to put into those things, I just didn't have at that moment, probably only took like 2 hours to set them up totally, but he was hanging out at the shop, and I was at work so….
Yours may be made to higher quality, but even with the setup time on them, they're worth the 9 bucks I think I paid for mine.


----------



## Bertha

^They'll make great Christmas ornaments if they're a no-go in the shop


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

Well to give you an idea of what I use them for

I trim shelves for cabinets in whatever wood I'm using and stain it to match for the inside of a cabinet with doors that is.

When I put the wood strips on, I shave them down to match thickness with the blockplane or the scraper plane. It's tricky but it works.

Sometimes I'll use the block in place of a thumb plane. But I don't have set rules on which tool I must use for which job.


----------



## Bertha

^Thumb planes! That's what I want.


----------



## Dcase

Al, they are more of a novelty and ones to tinker around with for most of us. Like I said I have the little mini brass smoother and I don't reach for it often but its been handy to have the handful of times that I have used it. My kids just love the thing! Like TCC's mine also had a coating of black paint over the whole iron. The iron is so small and thin though that it does not take all that long to lap the paint off and get a mirror polish on the back.

Here is a picture of my two oldest boys from this past summer. You can see my one son in the back of the photo using the little brass plane… My oldest wanted to try my #8 lol


----------



## Bertha

^your oldest has certainly got the right idea. They need to make a #800 for adults. One that's 1/2 the length of your body, lol.


----------



## donwilwol

I was in an antiques shop that had an old wooden plane. It was made out of a piece of beech about 5" x 5" x 6 or 7' long. That's not a typo, it was 6 or 7 foot long. The iron must have been about 3 1/2 inches wide. The guy said they used to use it turned upside down like we use a jointer and they would push the piece across it. I have tried to remember what it was called and have searchecd the net but can't dig one up again. I asked hime what he wanted for it but he said it wasn't for sale.


----------



## Bertha

^not for sale. Damn. Imagine using it as a shelf in your shop!


----------



## ShaneA

That is a timeless photo Dan. That thing is about the same size he is, when he is older, he can look back at that photo fondly. Awesome.


----------



## Dcase

I would like to get the Stanley #34 trans plane. As I understand it thats the longest of all the planes Stanley ever made. Its pricey though when it comes up on ebay.

Something just came to my mind since we were talking about small planes and also because I saw my Stanley #75 on the bench in that photo..

The Stanley #75 is the very first plane I ever got. My dad had it in his shop and I grabbed it from him when I was getting into woodworking and setting my shop up. Over the past two years I have tried so many times to get that plane to work the way I thought it should work. I sharpened the iron countless times testing different bevel angles and never had good results. The iron would always dig into the wood on one side or the other and I could never get a nice full shaving…

Well a couple of weeks back I tried once again to get the plane to work. This time something dawned on me that I had never even considered before and that was to check the bed the iron sits on. I took it apart and removed the sliding top section. I checked the throat at the bottom of the bedding and it was waaaay off square. No wonder the iron was digging in on the sides. So I corrected the bedding using sandpaper on a granite tile… It took some time due to the fact that it was so far off. Once I got the bedding square to the sole and the iron sharpened again I was actually able to get really good results from my #75 for the very first time… So if any of you have the same plane you may want to check that area.


----------



## DaddyZ

I'm not expecting all that much due to the Price.

Just a cool Factor !!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, I can't believe someone is actually convincing me to re-visit the #75 AGAIN… Urgh, what a useless plane. Now there's another cause for hope? Do I dare??

Urgh.

No other way to put it.

Okay, I'll check it out before the end of the year…


----------



## donwilwol

Al, something tells me if it was for sale it would have been more than I had in my wallet, and I can't afford the discover cards interest.

Dan, my 75 seems to work ok and I use it from time to time, but I'm going to check, just in case it could work better. I have to agree with Shane on the photo. Every time I see it I smile. It's like the epitome of contradiction. Big to small, old to new, and the look of determination on your oldest and the look of wonder on the younger one. And there is that #75, before it worked correctly. *Still Smilin*


----------



## Bertha

I love my little 75 but my bed was in equally bad shape. So bad that I touched down on the belt sander until it was close. I squared it up to around 320 grit but the mouth opened up on me. It still cuts a fine shaving but I might experiment with this backbevel madness


----------



## jusfine

Dan, do you enforce the "No Shirt" Policy in your shop?


----------



## ShaneA

Randy, what about the "No Shoes" policy? I would fear for my own safety without shoes in my shop. A puncture would be unavoidable.


----------



## jeth

Dan, fyi., "cuchillo" is a knife, "cuchilla" is any "knife" or blade that is a removable part of a tool, also sometimes called "navajas" which is also a knife, but more like a pocket knife.

Oh, and you need two, they stay almost sharp aboput 5 minutes so…


----------



## Dcase

There are tons of 75's out there and I think they are still being made/produced by Stanley. With such a wide span of production I am sure the machining varies. I would think there are a lot of them that are machined well. I had never thought to check that area of the plane but I am glad I did because it really helped. Holding a machine square to side you could see one side of the rear throat was at least at least 3/8ths higher then the other. I wish I had a belt sander like Al.. I used 120grit paper and granite tile. Took a lot of work to get it even. I have used it a couple of times since tuning it and I have noticed a great difference. I wont say its a great plane or anything like that but its a heck of a lot more useful now then it was before.

Yes, I do have a no shirt policy for my shop. I never get any female visitors though


----------



## donwilwol

Anyone up for a collector set of users?


----------



## DaddyZ

Check these out!!

http://www.sydnassloot.com/bbuckner/planes.htm


----------



## ShaneA

Don I think I have seen that set come up before on ebay, the same seller has/had a collection of MF block planes as well. I think they were "only" $1200 or $1500, still too rich for me.


----------



## Bertha

Oh Sydna. I can't go to that place anymore. It's too painful.


----------



## RGtools

A new site to puruse. Thanks.


----------



## DaddyZ

Brand New Lie Nielson # 112 for 150

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/tls/2718489529.html


----------



## donwilwol

Daddyz, I was looking at that sight last night at the panel raising plane. The one I'm trying to make isn't working out very well so I was looking for ideas. I like the transitional jointer to. Ahhh who am I kidding, I liked them all!!


----------



## Bertha

Warning: not handplanes. I fought with my bandsaw and won tonight (for the first time). Before I went out there, I laid it out for the SawStop crew on another thread. I fully expected to return to a trashfest. Surprisingly, it was pretty gentle. I had to fabricate a piece for the bandsaw. I'm seriously ready to put up these big oily tools and grab a plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Welcome back to the light, Al!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I watched that #444 dovetail plane the other day on fleabay… I'm fascinated by sliding dovetails lately, feel like it's something I should be able to do. Think I'll go read Essential Woodworker for insight, it's cheaper than a plane… ;-)


----------



## Bertha

I want some damn credit for part manufacture, major refurb, and huge capacity, damn it.



































Oh, what the hell


----------



## lysdexic

My equipment doesn't have those problems and it's so SHINY.

Maybe if I piss you off enough you will come visit. At least to kick my ass.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oooo, Wormy Chestnut…. (where's Predator?)


----------



## donwilwol

Predator? Al had to use his super power to fix his bandsaw.


----------



## Bertha

Lysdexic, I'll be right over. We'll make sweet music together:










Actually, that's a Steinway. Bad example, lol


----------



## ShaneA

Good job on the bandsaw Al, is it time for sawdust yet?

Scott, that is a fine looking saw. I know I am in the minority here, but I LOVE tablesaws. Even if its black. How is the tobacco thing going? Still at it I hope.


----------



## Bertha

sHey Lysdexic, what's going on with those chisels in the background. Now you have my attention.
Re tobacco, Lysdexic, ask me about my little experience with OMFS (serious).


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, nicotine free. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Bertha

^Shane, it is most rightly time for sawdust. I've got to clean the shop first, though. The whole reason I fought with this bastard is that I need a resaw saw. I've never had anything smaller than 3/4" on it. It's strictly to break down materials for hand tools. I've got to start reducing that wormy chestnut into some panel sized pieces, so I can get to what I enjoy…turning the motors off.


----------



## ShaneA

Bandsaws seem to be versatile/capable machines. I am just getting my feet wet w/mine. Got strickly to resaw, but I see other uses in its future. I really like the look of bookmatched panels, adds to a project in my opinion. Plus it is just cool to slice a 10" piece of walnut in half. But I am probably talking blasphemy…sorry.


----------



## lysdexic

Bertha, as long as we are on the sheet of music here. Lie Nielsen is having a two-toned, shiny, much hyped hand tool event in Raleigh on the 20 and 21 of January. Want to go. I'll buy you a key chain or a T-shirt.

Ahhh, I see you have an eye for quality. The chisels are my 8 piece set from Woodcraft which I reviewed here

Concerning your OMFS experience. I am quite sure I can guess where this going and I'll stick with my strategy of denial.


----------



## Bertha

Deny away, I'm still doing it My ENT told me wide margins and a negative PET after a radical neck. My first though was, "what are the chances of it happening again?"; my second though was Copenhagen, lol.

A radical neck isn't as bad as people say it is. I mean, it'd probably be better to avoid it, but a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.

I'm intrigued by this LN event. At a minimum, I could arrive as a skeptic I've got a shi$load of court in Jan, but if it can be done, it shall. I'm off to read your chisel review. You've got my digits, Chopin.


----------



## BrandonW

Hey WTF we got spammed.

Lysdexic--Great looking saw, I'd have one too if it were in my budget. I'm stuck with a Ridgid R4511, which isn't bad, but not a very premium TS.


----------



## RGtools

^spam fail.

EDIT: Brandon, you beat me.


----------



## RGtools

I still like Mr Disston.

Good job on quiting Lysdexic keep it up.

Al glad to hear you got the bandsaw to obey you.

Shane no need for the bandsaw to resaw a board. It is faster that way though (if I could only have one power tool that would be the one).


----------



## jusfine

Hope Greg Jennings gets back sooner… wait where were we?


----------



## ShaneA

RG, that was interesting about the hand resawing. I have almost purposely avoided the hand saws and vintage chisel threads and info due to fear of further interest and investment. It is expensive enough in this thread, I cant afford any new and different adventures into the ww world.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

Some of us keep our shop floors clean enough to walk on :X

No, puncture wounds are only a problem if you don't keep the fasteners accounted for


----------



## lysdexic

If I had the skills I'd get rid of my table saw. When I first set out on this oddessy the only power tools I wanted were a drill press and a bandsaw. But the reality is … when you are getting started power tools are easier to use (seemingly) and much more widely available.

Plus, whom ever said that getting into woodworking using hand tools is cheaper, I think is full of crap. Note, I said starting woodworking not staring tool restoration.


----------



## BrandonW

I love working with hand tools and nothing is more satisfying than cutting a nice straight line with a crosscut saw, but (for me) the table saw is just accurate, easy, and fast and sometimes you need that to finish things quickly.


----------



## BrandonW

Keep in mind, too, that this thread is posted in the "Power Tools, Hardware and Accessories" forum--mainly because there wasn't a "Hand Tools" forum created yet.


----------



## ShaneA

The woodworking journey is a long and winding road, I have only been doing it about 5 maybe 6 yrs, so I consider myself a beginner in a lot of aspects. I wish I would have discovered this site sooner on my way. Mostly I have learned from trial and error, reading books, lots of books, and internet research. There is a lot of info to be had on this site. I really appreciate the people taking the time to share the knowledge. It has helped me grow a lot and at a faster rate. I think when I learn more about hand tools and how to use, sharpen, and maintain them better they will greatly compliment me in my search for better results. I see now, it is in the journey, there really can be no final destination or perfection. It is unattainable, in my opinion.


----------



## BrandonW

That's manifesto language there, Shane!


----------



## ShaneA

I hope to debut one…someday.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well said Shane!

i second that.


----------



## Dcase

I love working with hand tools but I have never once considered getting rid of my power tools. I am perfectly happy using both hand and power tools in my shop. I use the power tools a lot less then I used to but my 4 main machines are still used often. I break a sweat just hearing about RG ripping and resawing boards by hand..

So I have been working on restoring a Stanley #32 and I just got it finished tonight. I expected it to perform like my other trans planes but to my surprise this one was a MUCH better performer. I don't know if its due to the size, the way I tuned it or just a mental thing but this plane was a true joy to use. By far my favorite of all my trans planes. I didn't measure it but it looks like its about 2 inches longer then the #8… This is going to be my go to jointer plane… I now really want to get the 33/34 but those are often a bit to much for my blood.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

I have seen wooden 48's, but they're usually hanging in a cracker barrel or similiar place


----------



## donwilwol

Nice Job Dan. You'll need to make a jointer fence for that.

Shane, I have found as you get older, you learn more, and realize how much more you don't know. I've been woodworking for a long time (I hate to actually see the number written) and still consider myself a beginner sometimes. I've also found in my multiple career lifetime, one of the best ways to learn is teach. Students tend to have a fresh perspective on task you wouldn't think of.

I'm with Dan. I love working with hand tools, but at times I want to "just get it done". More power can be good. I spent a little time in the shop last night rigging up dust collection on my shaper.


----------



## Bertha

Have you ever "rationed" your hobby? All these good stated philosophies above make me think about it. When I got into planes, they just happened to be Stanleys. I'm "rationing" my appreciation for other brands once I feel I've exhausted the current interest. I'm doing the same thing with handsaws. I fully plan to get very into them in the future. I'm just waiting a bit. In terms of power tools, we've all probably gone backwards on this, with a few exceptions, e.g. starting with power then moving away from it. Lysdexic, the idea of NOT having a tablesaw and going first to handsaws; that's so inborn galoot that I doubt it still happens often.
.
I think it's totally reasonable for a "handtool" guy to have the basic gang of furniture making gizmos (tablesaw, bandsaw, planer, jointer). Although I've done it, I've got no interest in thicknessing long boards by hand, lol. I'm actually planning a tablesaw UPGRADE, whilst amassing handtools. I know I don't have to justify that to y'all, lol; it's a tool. If I'm going to do it, though, I'm going huge. There was a massive Oliver in TX for sale; I backed off when the guy told me it was an 18" 7.5hp that weighed 1300 pounds, lol. OK, not that big


----------



## BrandonW

Al, it sounds like you're going vintage on the large power tools. That is also something that I think most of us appreciate. I have a 50 year old Powermatic jointer and an enormous Atlas/Craftsman lathe from about the same period. Vintage machines are fun to work with and often look like works of art in themselves. No plastic breaking parts, but usually a little bit of rust to clean up (not unlike a hand plane). I will confess, however, that when I comes to a TS I'dl probably want a riving knife and some anti-kickback claws retrofitted.


----------



## RGtools

Lysdexic: That makes me think of an interesting experiment. Hand VS power based on cost. A friendly comparison…curious to see if I can make a fair list that shows one or the other as the "winner".

A Basic Power tool Shop, top of the line tools.

Bandsaw $2,195.00 
Table saw $3,099
Jointer/planer/mortiser 3,245.00 
Router and dust collection $1,365.00

This does not include bits blades and what-not and we are up to $9904.

Basic hand tool shop, top of the line.

Workbench $3500
Smootherhttp://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=4 $350
Jack $325
Jointer $475
Dovetail saw $125
Bench chisels $275.00
1/4 and 1/2 inch mortice chisels $67.95 and 99.95 respectively.

Crap I need to get to work. I will finish this list in another post but I still have $4686.10 to spend on the hand tool shop before that category becomes more expensive.


----------



## Bertha

$4686 - $1500 shopping spree at BadAxe?


----------



## Bertha

Let's beef up that handtool budget with a more respectable tablesaw.

ALTENDORF 
Model: F45 ELMO 3 
CODE: SS-5096
Price: $28,900.00
http://www.machineking.com/saw-1/sliding-1/altendorf-elmo-3-dl-sliding-table-saw.html


----------



## jusfine

I know I may not be the brightest bulb on the tree, but this gives me hope…

I purchased a Bridge City square from eBay a couple weeks ago (*have to keep my heirs happy*), and the package arrived last night.










Not sure about you fellas, but it doesn't look like any of the squares I already own.
Beautiful specimen though, rosewood handles, 15th Anniversary Commemerative Edition in a limited run.

The strange thing is, I looked up the seller, found his listing and the purchaser of this beautiful "square" has already left feedback saying it was a pleasure, he loved the tool, etc.

Does it look like a square to you? I think someone will have a miserable Christmas since they paid *much more* for this than I did for the square. Hope it wasn't a gift.

I cannot believe someone has not contacted me yet, since it usually takes longer to deliver items to Canada…


----------



## Bertha

That's one fine square, lol. Someone is having a huge WTF! moment right about now.


----------



## BrandonW

Wow, beautiful square, Randy. I'd double-check it to make sure it's a proper 90 degree angle with very little deviation.


----------



## Bertha

^Andy (Britt) is going to flip when he sees that thing.


----------



## Dcase

Wow, thats the best looking square I have ever seen… Looks like you got a good deal out of it.


----------



## BrandonW

Okay, Randy. I had to look up that drill on ebay. It's amazing and the purchaser paid a pretty penny for it. I wonder what the seller had to do to make him get a positive feedback?!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan - Real nice refurb of that transitional!

You guys do a heckuvalot more 'make beautiful' on your tools than I do. It's amazing, really. Especially the handsaws - those are essentially better than new! Wow.

Shane, well said that skill with hand tools opens up the opportunity for better results. It's clear, too, that it's a different way to approach woodworking. My dad is not a professional tradesman, but has been doing whole-house renovations since I was old enough to walk. Gutting down to stud walls, doing additions, roof framing, etc. for the better part of 40 years on over two dozen houses that I can readily count. And he does finish work inside to include drywall, paint, trim, etc. That's the stuff I learned to do, and we worked with 'cip and circular saws, crowbars, cordless screwguns, hammers, tablesaws, compound miter saws and the like. No joinery. No wood chisels. No planes. Etc. etc. etc.

When I got my shop building, I wanted to pull all my tools into a single space. That was a major accomplishment! I also wanted to 'make stuff' like Norm did on Saturday afternoons and that meant getting a biscuit jointer and router table, jointer, sanders, etc. etc. So I got some of those things in place before side-tracking three years ago into a bench build. Boy, did that change everything…

Hand tools have been fascinating to me going on three years. I've yet to find like-minded 'craftsmen' like you fellas in my area. My oldest son's shop teacher has invited me to his shop, says he has some hand tools and I plan to visit him between the holidays. Other woodworkers I've seen are big router guys. Big as in 'all-in,' with all edges of their pieces hit with round-over bits and the like. Yuck. Then sanded via ROS. I've done the ROS thing in the past, but won't anymore.

So yeah, the journey. And along the way a necessary *awareness* that there are tools out there that have brought out the beauty of wood via blade vs. electron for generations before us to rediscover and attempt to master; this reality must be respected.

Al, the addition of a router in the power tools section above means there are a bunch of custom (expensive) bits to be purchased so the router is actually usable. On the hand tool side, there'd have to be at least a half set of H&R planes, a rabbet plane, a multiplane (#45 or #45) and possibly others to be comparable. That'll drive up costs on both side quite a bit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and hand tools should use slotted screws only. Otherwise, that's a beautiful square!


----------



## donwilwol

Randy, I usually check my squares to make sure they are square. I'm at a loss as to how you do that with the one you just got. I have to admit though; it is one beautiful piece of equipment. Just a note, I'd be a little hesitant to show it off as a *square*.


----------



## donwilwol

ok, I'm hoping either Al bought Randy's #9 or he was joking about selling it. My wife mentioned she didn't think I was getting enough for xmas and that ugly thing is very very tempting. I don't get openings like this very often!


----------



## DaddyZ

Since you can't figure out how to use the Square, send it to me.!!! 

..................... My precious …...................


----------



## Dcase

Here are some pictures of another tote repair I did. I have probably like 15 or so plane totes that have had the top horn part broken off. I had seen people fix this by gluing a scrap on and reshaping the horn. I have wanted to try this fix for a while and I finally gave it a shot. This is the tote on the #32 that I just restored. I figured I would try it first on this tote before I try it on a Rosewood tote.

I think these totes are beech? I don't have any beech so I just grabbed a scrap of basswood which is light color and very easy to shape/carve. The color match is not perfect but I finished with the amber tint Bullseye Shellac so that it would blend somewhat… I think it turned out pretty well for my first try at this kind of repair.









I couldn't figure out a good way to clamp it so I just used masking tape… The tape worked just fine as it didn't break while I was shaping it so its a good solid glue up.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, thats good enough for a blog. I've done several like that, just never documented it like you did. Nice job.


----------



## RGtools

Nice square Randy. Al, I will go ahead an add bad axe to the list when I have time to compile the whole thing. I will leave out tools such as a starrett combo square and clamps since those are useful for BOTH sets of shop.


----------



## jusfine

Well, as much as I like this "square", I cannot draw a straight line with it, so am contacting the seller to see how he wants to correct the issue.

Brandon, I don't know why someone would leave feedback before getting the item, but if I remember, he only had 5 purchases or sales to his name, so maybe that's why. He will learn… 

Sorry Daddyz, it's going back, I am pretty sure.


----------



## BrandonW

Randy, just make sure you can play with the drill a little bit before sending it back.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, sorry RG it was your list and not Al's. My bad…


----------



## jusfine

Brandon, I have handled it a bit, it is a beautiful piece of work, the rosewood is polished and so smooth, but I wouldn't take it into the shop as it might get scratched.

It is one of those decorative things you wouldn't buy unless you wanted to leave it on your desk to impress someone or just to play with - too much $$ for me, rather have the square I paid for…


----------



## lysdexic

RG - I have thought adding up the costs and love the fact that you are going to do a "friendly" comparison. As a reference or guide to the handtool list, the woodworker who must not be named recently published a list of the essential hand tools. Just to say there is an 3rd party reference. Just sayin'


----------



## Bertha

Lysdexic, I also have an essential hand tool list. Most are available from Bertha Hand Tools, LLC. Ones that are unavailable directly are offered from companies that sponsor me. lol.

Smit, I was worried for a second I hate routers, despite the fact that I own many of them. Speaking of which, I just got one of those remote digital router height doo dads yesterday. I was worried my other tools were getting jealous of the attention I've been giving my bandsaw.

I also got this jointer/planer jig from MCLS. It's a pretty clever design if it works (I'll let you know). You register the magnets on the head, note the position, then move it into a different configuration with the knives in. We'll see.


----------



## lysdexic

I googled Bertha Hand Tools, LLC and your site was actually second behind the yellow pages in Bertha MN.


----------



## Bertha

^That's hilarious! I wonder what the hell they're up to. I find my site content on all kinds of sites, even though I haven't changed my website in many years. I let my domain expire once and they quickly put up some kind of site about choosing a baby name. lol.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

The blade height setting kit is nice, I use one all the time, too often actually.. Just needs an attachment on it to also set the chip breakers.

and no5 carbide should be harder to dull dangit…


----------



## Bertha

Thanks TCC, I bought it b/c it seemed a little more clever the the other offerings. I hope I didn't get burnt. I've had pretty good luck with MCLS.

For Lysdexic, this is easier to see than describe. This it the diamond grader I was talking about.










Man, my water is dirty. Which makes me think….has any sharpening freak ever designed a continuously cycling water tub for their wet grinder?


----------



## RGtools

^ I did but not for sharpening. For jewelery work you use abrasive wheels to polish steel. In an effort to not burn the !$%#%^# out of your fingers you need a continous drip of water on the wheel (this also keeps the nasty metal dust out the the air). This is easy to do with gravity and two containers. One above the wheel, and one below, you would need filtration for the cycle factor or you would destroy your motor . My shop just used an aprentice (me) to lift the water containors from bottom to top.

The sludge at the bottom of the tank was harvested avery once in a while and sold for about $4000 a containor (gold, platinum and silver filing add up).


----------



## RGtools

Lysdexic. Yes I will be leaning heavily on that list for my comparasin, but my kit will be a bit more bare bones than that.

smitty I had the same thought but I included the router for joinery purposes (mabye I sould have priced out a dovetail and an m&t jig…do you think that would be fair?)

Continueing. The hand tool list with 4686.10 left to go.

Carcass saw 199 (note I really want this saw but it would eat my budget for my toolchest)
Tenon & Curve Cutting Saw $75 if you are smart. 
Vintage run with Mark Harrel 3 saws rip, meduim x- cut, fine x-cut) about 185 a peice=$555 (sorry Al)

Now to really kill the bank

Plow $2250. cdn or 2192.55 US

Which brings us down to $1664.55. 
Marking gauge 89.99 this is one layout tool that a handtool user does need but a power tool guy can get along without ( a combo square is really needed for both sets so I left it out, this being a cost comparasin. 
Sharpening gear. 359.95 
Super overkill honing guide. $64.50

I still have $1150.11 to spend on tools, wood, or SWMBO (who would be pissed after a shopping spree like this), do you think I need to add anything more to the lists to make it more fair (or more fully equiped)?


----------



## donwilwol

I think you need a bench on the power tool side. It might not need to be a beefy or heavy, but it needs to be there.


----------



## lysdexic

RG - your mortiser, joiner, planer seems a liitle steep. At least compared to what I have. My RIGID joiner only cost 1/3 what my Veritas BU jointer did.


----------



## RGtools

That's what the TS is for.

I think the bottom line is that this can be a VERY expensive hobby if you don't buy a few vintage tools.


----------



## RGtools

Lysdexic. Rigid is not in the same category of tool as Veritas though. (note, I love my Rigid contractors saw).

Any one want to take early bets on who gets 7k?


----------



## jusfine

Update on my "UN-SQUARE": the seller got back to me, very embarrassed and apologetic, I have to return it. Rats.

Apparently the person who was sent my square is away until after the holidays, that's why there was no reaction from him yet.

RG, it won't be me, I have to go buy my wife a vacuum for Christmas. Home Depot has a sale!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RG, I see the intent now that you say it, re: "the router for joinery purposes (maybe I sould have priced out a dovetail and an m&t jig." My reply then would be yes, include those items 'else the router is worthless.  AND it helps the apples-to-apples thing along. 'to do this with hand tools, you need the equivalent in power tool capability…'


----------



## Bertha

RG, that's certainly a lovely plough but I think we could do better pricewise if vintage is allowed. I've lost bids on about 50 ploughs on Ebay now. Most of it stems from me not knowing what exactly I'm buying. Many of the old English makers are kind of lost on me. For $2250, you could do some damage. I know that at least for the Stanley 66, there are guys making modern new irons. I bet there are plough iron makers out there. I seriously want that little record plow.


----------



## RGtools

Check out garrett wade for vintage iron sets. I will be going there after christmas. I wish new makers would sell sets of irons, but you have to buy the plow with them.

Yes I went crazy on the plow but that was partly because I knew I went nuts on the Jointer/planer mortiser. Ditto can be said on the mortise chisels. I was trying to compare top of the line to top of the line. Vintage throws the cost comparasin way out of whack (since prices can be so variable), although I did make the concession for panel saws (wenzloff would have been good for estimates…darn).

Mabye a better (or simpler) way to do this would be to compare top of the line to top of the line to make stock 4 square…hmm.


----------



## lysdexic

RG, don't drive yourself crazy. We will never agree on the specific items on each side of the ledger. But I think it is safe to say that (unless someone is going to become proficient is tool restoration which is laudable) the outfitting a shop for hand tool work de novo is not cheap.

What makes me cringe is the expense of the "Blended Workshop"


----------



## jusfine

This isn't exactly a plane, although it runs along one…

Has anybody experience with a Dyson vacuum?

I got totally sucked in today and bought one at HD. It is a really interesting invention, as far as vacuum cleaners go… well, it does have a cyclone too, so there are some woodworking elements, that's what sold me.

Our old electrolux is not lux anymore, so I got my wife a Dyson for Christmas, she's going to love me!

Ok, I got her a couple other things as well…


----------



## ShaneA

Randy we had a dyson, and returned it : (...it struggled to go from bare floors to rugs. The elevation changes played havoc on the brushes.

Also, while I do not know how to use a square like was sent to you…i am willing to learn. It is my duty as heir!


----------



## jusfine

Shane, I was certainly thinking about you when I opened it, but sorry, it will be returned.

We have mostly hardwood floors, and the model I bought is DC25 Multifloor, made for bridging the transition between carpet and hardwood (so the propoganda reads).

I will certainly give it a test on those areas, and hope you are wrong… HD is SO busy right now.


----------



## TechRedneck

I started out on the power tool side and will always have them along with the hand tools.

I have a large envelope that I shove the sales slips and invoices from all my tools in. The thing is getting pretty fat lately ! I just can't bring myself to total them up. I might have to get one of those scanners and scan them into a database or something. Perhaps it is best that I don't know, the wife might find out!

BTW. I started the hand tool bench last weekend. There was a discussion a while back on benches. Anybody start yet? After a lot of research I am going with a leg vise and quick release end vise.

I tried out the brace and auger bits I picked up this fall, a little sharpening and I was really surprised at how well they
worked. Fast and clean holes! I'll still use the drill press but it is nice to have a choice.


----------



## donwilwol

Randy, I don't know an electrolux from a dyson, if it doesn't say Rigid, I don't want to know. All I know is if i bought my wife a vacuum (or a set of pots and pans) for xmas I'd be sleeping in the shop. We have a deal, I don't buy her a vacuum, she don't buy me a computer.

Ryan, I've been giving your list some thought. I think to be a fair comparison you'd need to pick a specific project, or a specific set of projects and say, here are the tools you'd need to complete these for each category. You'd also want a list of tools used for both. I was always a power tool guy, but I still had a block plane, a #4, a hand saw, a back saw, a marking gauge, a combo square, a set of chisels (although I used them a little rougher from time to time).

I also believe the bottom line is this, you can be a power tool guy, but if your going to do decent detailed work, there will be some hand work involved. If you want to be a truly hand tool guy its possible to work total powerless, but pretty unheard of today. It is realistic however to see someone say, I made this specific project with no power tools.


----------



## jusfine

Getting close to finalizing my decision on the plane(s) I will buy myself for Christmas.

Any recommendations whether to go with a HAF or not? 50 or 55 degrees?

Looking at the LN 5 1/2 because I like the weight of the old infill planes, but this one should be a little easier to adjust.


----------



## ShaneA

We may have got a bummer I am not sure what model it was, the yellow one? Thought it was supposed to do multi floors. I also thought the ergos on the hose/wand were strange. Hope you have success with yours.

Well I guess we can settle for the square…i probably could figure that out easier anyway


----------



## donwilwol

Randy, I have a 5 1/2 stanley. Its the only English made Stanley I own. If I ever get the chance to upgrade to a nice low knob I will, but I like the size.


----------



## RGtools

Randy. the Dyson is a piece of crap. I used to sell Hoovers…they are a solid product…that's why you don't see much advertising for them.


----------



## RGtools

Don and Scott (Lysdexic is so hard for me to type). Your right about the list needing to be tweaked and that it will never be perfect…but it is fun to compile list of links to drool over.

Blended shop…ouch.

I still love my $5 rip saw….that's more my budget. I just had to look for 3 years.


----------



## ShaneA

RG as I think about your power tool shop list vs hand tool list, it is a lot to take in. there are several power tools still to think of like compressor, cordless drivers, nailers, scms or ras, sander (all types ros, belt, disc, oss), jig saw…just off the top of my head. I think I have all these less the oss. All my tools are not top of the line, they are a hodgepodge of "contractor" level tools. Ridgid, rikon, grizzly, makita, dewalt and that ilk. Thinking of the $ involved, I would say I am about 6k in it on power tools. I could not even imagine top level costs.

on the other hand I am about $600-700 into my bench plane sickness, with no top of the line here either. I cant even think chisels/hand saws, I got yellow stanleys and a marples saw like Dan had pictured earlier. It can be spendy hobby, I sell just enough stuff to make it less costly, but short of paying for itself.


----------



## drfunk

Hands down, when compared to a Miele, all other vacuums blow chunks.

I have a LN 5 1/2 I got on a deal too good to pass up. It is BEEFY. I got it when it was about time to close up shop and get ready for the roofers to invade my garage, so I haven't used it yet (other than air-planing). Hopefully over the holiday break I'll get my shop back into some kind of order and try it out.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

Bertha, that system works pretty well, the only thing though is that you will probably end up setting the chip breakers by hand, which is a bit of a pain. Well the 12" powermatic planer at the cabinet shop is missing it's adustment bolts, probably why the owner who I rent from bought that setup in the first place.

I was going to take this really nice picture of allllll the woodshavings I had from leveling a 33×24 1/2 heart pine panel with my buck 18, and bench planes, but alas my camera's battery was dead :/


----------



## jusfine

Shane, you will be glad you signed up as an heir… I think my power tools are closer to 35k, not including any hand tools, planes, saws, chisels, benches, etc.

drfunk, I like the feel of my Spiers panel planes, and the LN 5 1/2 seems to be right in the same weight range, so it should be a good fit. Let me know how you like yours. I will check out the Miele vacuum as well, I think it is similarly priced.

My wife came home and saw the box, already she likes the Dyson… I even got a hug, so not a bad choice so far.


----------



## ShaneA

I am stepping up in the world Randy!

WTH is a Miele? Is that a Canadian thing? Or country singer thing?


----------



## jusfine

Yup, you are in with the big boys now… 

I think Miele is German made, European for sure. They make high end appliances as well.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

Well, there is a trade off between power tools and hand tools.

Smoothing is faster with hand tools than sanding, however… there's a massive learning curve.
But honestly, that's one of the few examples of what's faster with hand tools, not that I can't think of a few more things, but some of those things aren't faster in other peoples hands so.

So you have to look at it ALMOST as time for money, as with all things I guess.


----------



## drfunk

Miele is the Festool of domestic appliances. Everything made in Germany too.

As for Hand Tools vs. Power Tools - you also have to consider shop space. My Dad and I used to crack up watching Norm because he had everything set up, organized and ready to go. I didn't grow up with a biscuit joiner and mortising machine, let alone on the bench - ready to hog wood. When you have limited time AND limited space, hand tools have a real advantage.

I'd challenge anybody to a contest cutting a 4×4 with a electrical saw vs my farmers bow saw. I'll leave 'em in a pile of sawdust before they even find the electrical outlet. That and I need no ear or eye protection!!!


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

Eh, it's about planning the flow efficiently. If you set things up right, you don't have to move too much too often. And my mitre saws stay setup, and with 12 inch blades, I can get through a 4/4 pretty quick 
Of course, could probably do on a 10" pretty fast to.


----------



## thedude50

i too have a rule no appliances as gifts the wife only wants diamonds and the bigger the better that said we got the pet hair ball Dyson a couple of years back .we had a top of the line hover and it blew up every six months. I got the 5 year warranty on the Dyson, I had just vacuumed the floor with the hoover and then went over it with the new Dyson it was full in no time. i was shocked i will never buy any thing but a Dyson again. .

As for toys I am a hybrid woodworker ill never use only hand tools unless i want to prove i can for bragging rights I have a well equipped shop but i do want a new drill press and that is in the works And I would like a cabinet saw I may buy a saw stop but i do like the onyx POWERMATIC I would be afraid to know how much money there is in my shop but i do keep an inventory of my hand planes there are over 100 in the shop today


----------



## drfunk

I'm talking living in the city - half a one car garage small. My bow saw hangs on the wall. How much SF does your mitre station take? 

All kidding aside, I very much dislike hand ripping long pieces. For whatever reason I always wander off my mark and make matters worse when I try to correct. If just for that reason alone I'll always need a table saw.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

maybe 8 sq feet, however I use the area around it for lumber storage (in the home/garage shop)
The cabinet shops a whole different story, though even there space can be a premium, as there are some pretty big machines in there, including a bandsaw witha FIFTEEN horse motor on it. And yes, it does scare me at times lol.


----------



## thedude50

dude i cant even imagine that band saw it must be sikk thats sick for you nerdy types roflmao


----------



## thedude50

my friends at trend have asked me to help them with making changes to their router table. I had never tried a Trend router table before but it was fantastic. i have a couple of changes in mind but this is one hell of a nice router table I think my shop is going to have two router tables in it at least. plus the Woodrat which if you love the power router as much as i do is a tool you should not be without. I think you can spend a lot on hand tools but the gadgets of a power tool shop will drive the cost up in a big way. i want to know what is your favorite router jig and why please help me with this question as i am doing research for a story. and could use your opinions thanks for your help Lance

congrats on 7 k dr


----------



## wingate_52

Had a Dyson DC1 for10 years, it was my birthday present. I now have a Miele.


----------



## donwilwol

So DR got 7000,(no that's not a country western song) I didn't even realize it was coming(again, not a country western song). Hand tools versus vacuums. Do you guys think aliens use hand tools? Do you think there is a contest who can build the best inter galactic space ship using no power.

Sorry, I got off track *I love this thread*


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, Don. This thread cracks me up. And 7000 posts of this stuff too!


----------



## saddletramp

LOL-- How would you like to be starting at #1 (newbie) with all 7000 to read to get current? 8^O


----------



## BrandonW

I did that when the thread was around 2,800 if I recall correctly. Even with that "few" posts it took me a week of on and off reading to get through it all.


----------



## RGtools

You are all right about the different aspects of the comparison. Everybody has different challenges in their shop and different goals as well. My goal is hardly ever to make money, I do from time to time but that is a side effect more than my goal. More often I would like to build things in my shop that give my life a practical advantage of some sort. Anything that helps the farm be more efficient is a great boon.

Oddly enough my setup and my situation have contributed most to my heavy leaning on hand tools. My shop out of necessity is mostly taken up by gear to keep the farm up and running. I have claimed a small portion for woodwork, but it's only about 7×14, Running a table saw in that kind of area is possible but no fun. I also don't get to work very long stretches, 15 minutes here and there, it's rare and wonderful for me to have 2 whole hours to toy with. I can't spare the time to set up a power tool, (this may be self delusion I simply don't care) I'd rather get into my shop and get to work, because the odds are within fifteen minutes someone will pound on my door with some sort of emergency. I also don't have a ton of money, my current budget for woodworking…32 a month, and I am a complete miser with it. That meant if I wanted to woodwork I had to spend wisely, hand-tools are just plain cheaper…at least for me (The resaw I told you about was done with a $5 saw vs a $300 band-saw). For my shop, time is not money, I make that elsewhere…time is simply time, the greatest gift of all. I choose to use it doing something I love.

I still think a full list of top of the line to top of the line would be fun. A simple project like a tool tote with dovetailed joinery would be a good way to gauge the "to do this you need this or this" factor.


----------



## lysdexic

Somebody's signature here at LJ'S is "It's a hobby it is not supposed to makes sense"

Sums it up pretty well for me.


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

Here is my new acquisition. Beautiful eh? $14.50.










I took it apart and will clean it/tune it up over the holidays. Given the construction I suspect this is not an antique, but made perhaps mid-20th century.


----------



## donwilwol

Joe, that's a diamond in the rough. That blade looks like they used it to cut nails. Plenty of blade to grind those nicks away. It should be a great user.


----------



## racerglen

Love your assesment of the "newish" number 5 !
This step back in time should definately be a step forward in planes eh ?

;-)


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

Don, agreed - if I didn't already have the replacement hock blade (purchased to tame the plastic-fantastic #5) I'd just grind it. In fact, now that I'm thinking about it, maybe I'll grind it with a "strong camber" for roughing and keep the Hock for finer work.

I just got a IBC/Pinacle/Rob Cosman blade/iron combination for my #6. I plan to tune that up next, but it's working OK already. Has anyone used one of these blades? I'm impressed with it's construction.

I also need to replace the lateral adjuster on the #6, maybe I can salvage one from the plastic #5.


----------



## BrandonW

The Dude has been singing the IBC/Cosman irons recently. I've been thinking about getting one of those for my #6 as well.


----------



## BrandonW

Joe, if the lateral adjuster is gone, you'll probably need a whole new frog for it. Back in the early days of this thread, Al attempted to replace/repair the lateral adjuster on his Bailey #8 and ended up chipping a big piece off of the frog. It was a sad day in the plane world.


----------



## Bertha

I like women, but I can relate to high quality home appliances I got rid of my Rainbow and Kirby for a Dyson. Meh, the Dyson can't compete but for the ease of purchase, it's a good machine. I forgot my OreckXL, I think it might actually outperform the Dyson. I would buy another Dyson.

I had a Miele fridge in my old house. That stuff is the difference between Ford and Mercedes. They'll both get you there but the fit/finish is incredible. This time, I went Bosch and Wolf out of convenience. You vintage guys can relate to my restored 1940 O'Keefe and Merritt double-broiler with center griddle. 30,000 BTU per head, six of them. Killed by Katrina. Lysdexic might actually remember it. Once you tire of planes, restore a vintage stove. It'll be one of the most rewarding thing you'll ever do. I miss mine.

I'm finishing up my powertool upgrades and I'm jones'ing for a day with the planes. My latest was a $30 digital meter for my router table. I did a post about it elsewhere. Since I don't have anything else to post, here it is:


----------



## donwilwol

Al, your post scared me a bit. I read I like women, not I ,pause emphasis on like…women, and though we were really taking this thread were it hadn't been before.

Carry on


----------



## Bertha

^lol. I'm pretty confident I like women Home appliance jocking is traditionally a female activity, I doubt I'll get much argument there. I was a bit metrosexual before it got chicks. I have a host of hobbies that are traditionally female (gardening, etc.). I was just throwing it out there that if you're a closet quilter, you're welcome here


----------



## jusfine

*Way* too much information…


----------



## donwilwol

No judgment here Al, I went through a massive gardening stage that never faded completely a way. I still manage to kill a quit a few plants each year.

Unfortunately I had to look up metrosexual. I'm going to reiterate what jusfine posted. (its reiterating, not re-posting) *WAY* to much information!


----------



## lysdexic

I don't quite remember the stove but it may be the one where you heated up your knuckle to the point that you used it to light a cigarette. Most amazing stupid human trick I've seen.


----------



## ksSlim

Quilting, woodworking, not that much diference. Take a bunch of pieces, assemble, make useful and many times visually appealing product. Only differnece, types of material and tools.


----------



## lysdexic

Al, just so you don't feel alone and vulnerable, I've started doing bonsai again after a 10 year hiatus. I love landscaping and gardening. Love it.


----------



## donwilwol

I will absolutely admit if your a closet quilter you are more than welcome here. If you think you're going to admit it and not get at least mildly ridiculed, well that's another matter 

We will however ewww and ahhww over a nicely built quilt, even though we won't have a clue what that means.


----------



## saddletramp

Metrosexual, hmmm…..... Al, Bertha, Bertha, Al hmmm….................


----------



## Brit

I thought I'd post this here because Al hasn't started a *Dysons of Your Dreams* thread yet.


----------



## Bertha

^Pet, Andy, niiiiiiice.


----------



## RGtools

^ Al won't like it….it's two tone.

EDIT

Or not.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, Gents. Let's have some focus. You're sliding into discussions of suck brooms now? Took the day off, making shavings, #45-style:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And jointing with the Mother Of All Stanley Bench Planes:


----------



## Bertha

That's it, Smit! I'm heading out to the shop in a bit. I'll break out the 45 in your honor!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm a beading man, through and through!  Go for it!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A fine session!


----------



## RGtools

If I did not have guests for dinner tonight I would join you (pun fully intended).

I need to get the beading irons for my #50 sharp, I just have not had the need yet. Maybe if I sharpen them, it will come.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just polish the backs and they should be ready to go!


----------



## thedude50

wow what a mass of posts 8 k is right around the corner. I wonder who will get 10k that is a big one. any way i need to do some shopping. i just got a bunch of wood in the mail and cant wait for more stuff to arrive. i am expecting my latest acquisition a powermatic 2800 drill press onyx is what i asked for but if they send the gold i wont care because it was free and i have a ton of projects to do in the next few weeks.

I have been offed to buy a bunch of Bessey clamps for 40 percent off the retail price so i am going to take the plunge and spend a grand or so on clamps ,so i have a full set of clamps. i love Bessey this i am willing to share with you guys so if you know what you. want and you will have to pay for the clamps plus the freight from me to you but this is a rare chance to get a bunch of clamps at a great price if your interested in getting clamps pm me we will work out the details .

I took the center plate of the router to the machine shop to have the holes drilled buy a real pro so the router will be perfectly centered and the router raiser will work from the top this is big time I am really pumped as i will be able to finish my shed over Xmas vacation i don't think ill make Xmas but i will be done before the tenth of January


----------



## Bertha

Dude, you should have no problem getting rid of K-bodies. Too rich for my blood, unfortunately, I'm more of a Bessey pipe clamp budget guy. Speaking of budgets, I destroyed my shop budget this Xmas and I was majorly cheap this year. Don't be expecting any surprises in your mailbox from bertha. 
.

.
Smit, I did what I promised I'd do:








.
And I had an Oprah-style epiphany:
.
If you like handplanes (as you do) and you don't own a plough, you need to make that your next purchase. I'll back this statement up. You don't need anything fancy…a 45 or 55 will do, a Record will do better, and a gorgeous modern woodbody is the stuff of dreams. 
.
It's like the ultimate "fiddler" plane for a tool lover. You can tweak and twist, sharpen nickers, buff a fence…and in the end, it's just totally friggin fun to make a silly groove with a plow. 
.
Thanks to Smitty for reminding me of this. It's just a friggin blast.


----------



## Bertha

^I demand points for using "friggin" twice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ask and you Shall Recieve - Double Points awarded to the Gentleman from West Virginia… I love me some plow planes! Someday I will have a #55 and make it dance… Have a strong desire to make asymetrical mouldings with cast iron.


----------



## Dcase

Al thats a very nice looking combo plane you got there…

I am way behind guys and I hate to take us away from the handplanes again but I have to share the good news..

My wife gave birth today to our newest baby boy… 









Aidan Stanley (OHH YES I DID!) Case 12-22-11

I am dead tired, was at the hospital since 6am, baby was born around 7:30pm… Time to catch some sleep. Ill catch up with you guys later.

Back to the plow planes!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A slab of wax is definitely your best friend, applied often between the main and center skates, when making the larger sizes of beads. Just sayin…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

HOORAY!!! Congrats, Dan and Mrs. Dan, Older Brother and Young Mr. A. Stanley!!!

Great Day!


----------



## thedude50

very cool i hope your happy that is the best gift in the world

Al this offer is for any bessey product so pipe clamps are ok too


----------



## jusfine

Congratulations Dan and family! Welcome to the world Aidan Stanley!


----------



## ShaneA

Congrats Dan, and great job by the Mrs to get the new addition on this yrs taxes…best wishes.


----------



## thedude50

oh ya Al thats a nice 45 if any one want to buy one i have several to sell just pm me


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Dan!


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

Just to show you, some of the non-favorites will raise some shavings to. My Buck Brothers 18" jack and bench planes.









I was only trying to flatten not smooth these Heart Pine panels, which will need to be sanded anyways, so that the stain that the customer wants, will match the stain on everything else


----------



## jeth

Congratulations Dan, nice one, hope you manage to get some rest and the new family member is settling in OK..
Great choice of name  You think "Veritas" would be more fitting for a boy or a girl? Lol


----------



## Brit

Congratulations Dan. Stanley is a great name.


----------



## racerglen

Congrats Dan !

And for Al..I think you have serious work to do..

DRINKING HABITS

CHARLESTON, W.Va. (AP) Want a glass of wine? You might not have much company in West Virginia. A study by The Beer Institute says West Virginians drink less wine than people in any other state. They are next-to-last when it comes to drinking liquor, too. But the State Journal reports the study shows West Virginians are number-17 for buying beer. The study was prepared by the West Virginia Bureau for Behavioral Health and Health Facilities and the West Virginia Prevention Center.

;-(
I'd join the 45 frenzy but mine's in peices on the bench, getting set for evaporust etc..


----------



## SamuelP

Congrats Dan!

Growing up My Dad named our two birds Bailey and Stanley. Come to think about it, I am surprised I am not named Bailey or Stanley, or Bed Rock for that matter.


----------



## saddletramp

Hey Dan, congrats on the newest family member, although, I should be miffed (read pissed) at you. I had Stanley Bailey in the LJ pool. lol One final word on your name choice. I hope that your last name is not Smith or something similar. *A*idan *S*tanley *S*mith 
-
;^)


----------



## saddletramp

Al, nice 45. Aren't they fun to play with? I am partial to 45s. Stanley 45s, long colt 45s, ACP 45s, any 45s.


----------



## Bertha

Congratulatons Dan! He's got that handtool shimmer in his eyes already. Or it could just be erythromycin…I'm going with auger eyes
.
Saddle, I'm right there with you. I've been (and still am) a .45 guy forever (and a 45 guy). I was a 1911 guy before it was cool. All my carry guns (and work guns) have been .45. My daily is a SigP220 Kkote. My "don't care about it" work gun is a G21SF raced out (Siderlock, Barstow, etc.). I clean it in the dishwasher (serious). The argument against .45 is always capacity; my G21SF is 13+1 of +P+. Lol. My safe queen is an Ed Brown 1911 with cocobolo. 
.
I was a firearms instructor in an earlier life and I've kept my certification. I ran 2500 factory rounds through my 220 (which, ironically, is also a plane, lol) over 5 days at the NRA school. Never a misfeed, fail to eject, etc. I honestly think the SigP220 is the finest tactical handgun in the World. I'm looking to put a deposit down on a Wilson 1911 in stainless. I'll let you know, Saddle


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, huge congratulations to you and your family!

Jeth, Veritas is a more fitting name for a girl. It's Latin for "truth" and the word is a feminine noun.


----------



## Bertha

That is all. Carry on.


----------



## jeth

LOl Al, that picture pulled a laugh.. but also made me wonder how you have time to keep up the momentum on this thread and hunt around for random but strangely relevant images?!?


----------



## racerglen

Can't carry on laughing toooo much….


----------



## donwilwol

Dan *congratulations* and what a *wonderful holiday present*. Best wishes to you and your whole family. The name is pretty cool. You managed to sneak that in so only us insane will even understand the reference. You better start on another set of plane's right now.

I almost broke out my 45 for my latest yesterday but I was actually in a noise makin, dust breathin, tear some crap apart yesterday so the shaper it was. It looks like my next work project will be in Arkansas. That's about 20 hours worth of commute time for me for the next 6 months. I'm not a happy camper! If I hear we need a man of your talent for this one one more time I'll puke. I know the difference between a compliment and a justification.

Sorry about that little rampage. I'm bound to have a few over the next few months.

Smitty, I envy your plane patience. I need to work on that a little. I know how to use the power tools so well, its just natural to me. I was thinking what Ryan said about tool setup, and between setup and work, cutting the grooves in the blanket chest was way quicker with power. That's by no means a suggestion its better, I'm just stating an observation that the hybrid approach, and understanding both can be an advantage.

Ok, I'm off my soap box. I appreciate you guys listening, Hope you all have a safe and wonderful holiday season. I've got some shop time, some family time and some drinkin time coming up, hope the same for everyone.


----------



## RGtools

A. Stanley, Dan I award you extra galoot points for that. Congrats on the kid.

Al, you are correct this thread rocks. Soon I will be showing off a wooden plow, 3 days, going mad, need to play, need to plow.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, I agree that such assignments suck. You, sir, are cursed with competence. Be very careful which capabilities are demonstrated, because someone's always looking for a stuck - ee. ;-)

Dirty little secret time, re: plane patience. I use handtools for joinery, chamfers, dados, rabbets, etc. because my power tools are incredibly pedestrian. Tolerances? Uhmm, no. Custom jigs? Double nope. I don't have a sled for my table saw. I see the sled Horiz. Mike built recently and scratch my head in wonder. Heck, I'm still using the original Craftsman '56 model-year mitre gauge that came with the thing. Yes, I've checked it for square and even lapped it yesterday to ensure it was flat. But that's it. So joinery planes, specifically, are way more precise than any of my power tool setups can be.

Yes, FatGuy (Peter Griffin in the flesh???), this thread Rocks!


----------



## Bertha

need to plow.
I like that.
I almost forgot how fun it was. What's missing in my life is beading irons. I've failed too many times on the 66 but some 45 beaders could happen. Per my earlier statement, I checked Ebay and I had failed on 11 wooden ploughs. Jeth, I've got a whole drive worth of random but fitting, lol:








.
If I can make it out to the shop, I'm considering something a bit weird. I want to build a metalworking station (by that I mean a drilling, wire brushing, buffing kind of thing). Like a little tool refurbing area that won't contaminate my main station with filings and gunk. Dan's got a dedicated area but I don't have the room. I'm considering a little table with a metal vise or two and some quick tool access. I actually like to do this kind of stuff on the floor, out in the middle of the shop.
.
If anyone's ever built a small bench that could be modded for this purpose, let me know! Ima hankerin for some ideas. 
.
Unrelated, but do any of y'all collect stuff like this? I'd like to have a full set of these little pipes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm sorry, but what is that thing? I don't see an iron on it anywhere… Adjustable mouth, that's good. But no lateral? Hmmm…


----------



## Bertha

^it was worth a shot, Smit


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, I guess you can put me down for a 'no.'

heh heh heh



Here's a suck-gestion on your metal area (I say that because you may think it does once you hear it) - Create your work surface with a recessed area for granite. And get that piece as a cut-off from a countertops place where they've cut a sink insert - they're cheap. My 2'x3' piece was, I think, $50. I sharpen on it and it's great. You know when it's clean, don't have to worry about staining, it's flat (within some degree of tolerance, I'm sure; mine's not QA'd) and heavy. My .02, and you can make it a mini bench. I think SuperDave posted a mini bench as a project…


----------



## racerglen

My .02..
If that's still too much of your limmited space here's always the folding variety of bench/table..
either free standing or attached to the wall. My granite isn't mounted, I used super glue on furring strips under it (bottom's ruff, ruff) to protect my bench when I use it. That's what my son the granite counter guy says they use to glue trim when required. Oh and he claims the stuff he gave (gloat!) me is within a thousandth or better on flatness.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glen - Oh yeah, something hinged to the wall! Lift up and swing out a brace when needed, fold down when not. That'd be cool.


----------



## Bertha

I knew I came to the right place. The flip-up is genius and some corian scraps could doll it up. I was talking with lysdexic about sharpening a few days ago. It made me break out the water stones. Apparently, I've forgotten a lot of soul-galoot; as the feeling of metal on waterstone was pleasurable to say the least. I seriously need at least a pellet stove in my shop. I'm thinking some nice tunes, a warm stove, and some iron love. We should bottle that Sh*t.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I've combined my metal refurb bench with my sharpening bench. Its another reason I like using oil stones. I'll take a picture if you want, but its pretty messy right now. Its an old rolling bench with an aluminum top that came out of a college maintenance shop. It was actually the bench for the foley hand saw sharpening setup.


----------



## racerglen

No cold beer ?
Although I guess that could lead to a bit of leakage on the Corian..

;-(
One of these days I've GOT to finish my roller bench, it's actualy a mechanics one with two shelves under.
I have matching 2" full dimension western maple to go with my dedicated woodworking bench, just need to make legs for the top to sit inside the bench's metal top..the aim is to be able to roll it up beside the big one for extra surface as required.
and at the same hight..


----------



## donwilwol

When this hits 10,000 post someone should put this forum in a readable format and sell it. Proceeds should go to a worthy cause like a woodworking museum or even this web site. I want the first copy.

Ditto on the cold beer, and a bottle of that other Sh*t.


----------



## ShaneA

A flip top station sounds nice, I know I made a huge mess last time I was cleaning up the planes. I just ended up putting a piece of mdf on top of my bench and letting the muck get all over it.

In another unrelated topic, are forums deleted sometimes? I was looking for Horz. Mike's blocking rant, and could not find it?


----------



## jusfine

Al I don't have one of those, but I have a KING DICK!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Al - i am not sure if this falls into your subcategory (not Stanley or pipe wrench) but i have this crescent nail puller that you are welcome to have for your collection.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is Cool!


----------



## donwilwol

I have one of those nail pullers. I used it all the time as a remodeler. I don't use it much any more


----------



## BrandonW

I have one of those vintage tool things that you guys are talking about-and I even figured how to use it.



















I'll admit, the cut is a little too aggressive for my taste.


----------



## donwilwol

lighter taps with the hammer Brandon.


----------



## RGtools

^LOL.

Make due adze


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like a dark ages weapon.

I actually managed to buy a plane today. First one in a few weeks. I had been getting beaten out and sniped a lot recently. So I threw out an offer on a 5 1/2 that had a buy it now or best offer, and it was accepted to my surpise. As I narrow down the ones I want to buy, they get harder to come by. A couple left on my list, and unless I find a #1 in the wild for like $50, I am going to have to live without that one : ( but it is good to have the feeling that the mailman will bring me a new toy sometime soon.


----------



## Brit

Merry Christmas everybody. I hope you all have a relaxing break and a Happy New Year.

10,000 by end of February 2012?


----------



## jbirmingham

Is the cost of tooling really the factor that is most important to people? Or, are woodworkers choosing to use hand tools for safety, noise, accuracy, x factor reasons primarily?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Handtools not because of cost for me… Quality hand tools aren't that cheap. Accuracy, lack of noise and dust, skill building and safety.


----------



## donwilwol

ditto what Smitty wrote


----------



## BrandonW

"Accuracy, lack of noise and dust, skill building and safety"-that's all encapsulated in my wrench plane, too!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Safety?? Only because no one will use it… Sorry, revisit focus group, try again. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, your problems seems to be you're missing the chip breaker.


----------



## ShaneA

I think it looks like his depth of cut adjustment is out of whack. Try adjusting that, and see if you cant get whispy shavings…


----------



## mochoa

I've been out of the loop, on vacation which means my wife gets to go run around and do shopping and I get to play trains with the kids. Any free time, is in the shop working on a book shelf or my son's room.

Dan, congrats on the new addition the Family!!!


----------



## RGtools

X factor for me, but the cost helps tip the scale quite a bit.

x=galoot of course.


----------



## lysdexic

Consideration of the cost of tooling implies rational decision making. Woodworking is not a rational endeavor. I don't do this out of necessity. I don't do it to save money on furniture or wooden appliances. I don't work wood to make a living. In fact, if you examine this hobby from a rational standpoint it is frankly silly, if you consider what other productive outlets there are for our time and money.

I aspire to work wood because I am a romantic. It is the essence of woodworking that intoxicates me. The restoration and yielding of vintage tools. Executing century old joinery techniques. Manipulating rough sawn wood. Imposing your will upon the wood to create simple things of beauty. Spending 10 or so hours on a box for your daughter when I could made enough money to buy ten - because when I'm gone she will have something daddy made.

So, jbirmingham, for me cost has nothing to do with it. I choose to work wood with hand tools because it's just friggin' cool.


----------



## ShaneA

Now THAT is manifesto language! Great post Scott.


----------



## lysdexic

I forgot to conclude…..

And I make no apology for it.

Learnt that from Al


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And bonus Points to the gentleman for imposing 'friggin' for a third time in this thread in the last 24 hours…

Nice piece of writing, Scott!


----------



## Brit

Amen to that Scott.


----------



## ksSlim

Dan, congrats on the new son! In 4-5 years you'll hear about "faulty planning". Yesterday I drove 500 miles to celebrate Christmas and 2 Birthdays in the next 3 days. What a fun and enlightening thread this has become.. Thanks Bertha.


----------



## Bertha

*I aspire to work wood because I am a romantic. It is the essence of woodworking that intoxicates me. The restoration and yielding of vintage tools.*
I really needed that this morning. 
.
Imagine with me for a second…
.
Imagine that you had a buddy that you hadn't heard from in 10 years or so. Imagine further that although he's a stellar handyman, you've never known him to like woodworking. Imagine that while you were falling in love with the craft, so was he. Then you find the quote above. 
.
I can't remember the last time I could relate so completely to a quote.


----------



## donwilwol

*I aspire to work wood because I am a romantic. It is the essence of woodworking that intoxicates me. The restoration and yielding of vintage tools.*

Every time i see that post I read it over and over.

Its the time of year to give thanks, and I have a lot to be thankful for. I let life get to me from time to time, but all in all, its pretty good. I want to thank everyone here for helping make my life a little fuller. I'd like to call them out, but inevitably I'd forget someone.

A special prayer goes out for WayneC, were ever he is these days.

And Dan and his family with his new xmas joy.

Merry Christmas all.

Happy Holidays and a prosperous 2012 to all.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What Don said!

Merry Christmas, everyone!

VR,
Smitty


----------



## ShaneA

Merry Christmas and best wishes for the new year. There has been some amazing posts here in the last few days. Great reading material. Thanks for taking the time to post and answer questions. I appreciate all the guidance I have got here, and look gorward to advancing my plane knowledge and skill level in the upcoming year. I look forward to this post and seeing what everybody is up to…not because the post is friggin' cool, because the people here are friggin' cool.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bertha

^What Don and the gang said. I wish real life was a bit more like this thread. And that's two friggins, Shane Everyone have a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## jusfine

I will add my *best wishes to all this Christmas!*

During our excitement and interest in what we or our loved ones are getting for Christmas, *may we not forget how fortunate we really are, and do something for those just wishing for a good meal today!*

One of the things we did with our kids at Christmas or Birthdays was encourage them to give away as many presents as they received. So if they got 3 new things for Christmas, we would wrap up 3 of their older toys they weren't using, and drop them off for those less fortunate. They really understood the meaning of giving.

We have a tool store here that ships tools overseas to those in need, so we often donate unused or less used tools, don't know if there is something like that where you live, but it is also a worthwhile cause…

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## SamuelP

Everyone have a Friggin Merry Christmas and Happy friggin Holiday!


----------



## saddletramp

Just received the friggin Stanley #2 that I ordered on the friggin ebay but I don't know where my friggin camera is (I'm suffering from the friggin OTS [Old Timers Syndrome] again) so the friggin pictures will have to wait until the friggin fog clears from my friggin mind and I can find the friiggin camera. This friggin little number two is the cutest friggin little plane that I've ever friggin seen.

OMG, I think that I've just set a friggin "friggin record"!!

*MERRY CHRISTMAS* everyone and a *HAPPY FRIGGIN NEW YEAR!!*


----------



## donwilwol

a friggin Stanley #2 …. friggin nice….....


----------



## Bertha

this friggin thread, lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, friggin' my…


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, Bob just went friggin' nuts!

What? No friggin' pics?

Congrats on the new plane, it is like its Christmas or something…


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

I started reworking my Stanley #5 yesterday. I decided to replace the plain handle and tote with Rosewood ones from thebestthings.com, so those are on their way. I just need to lap in the plane sole (it doesn't appear to need much, if any, lapping according to my straightedge. I'm going to grind the original blade with about an 8" camber. Then the (friggin') cosmetic stuff.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Joe, that's beautiful!


----------



## ShaneA

Got it looking good Joe. Nice write up.


----------



## mochoa

Merry Christmas everybody! I want to see pics of everyone's new toys tomorrow!


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

I was looking for some replacement frog screws-mine are perfectly functional and cleaned up nicely, but I thought to buy some replacements in stainless. I'd have guessed that they were 1/4" or #12 just eyeballing them. After measuring them it appears that they are an oddball size, perhaps based on whitworth threads - #12-20.

A bit of searching on google and I found this document that talks about the subject in some detail:
http://www.tttg.org.au/Content/Stanley%20Planes%20and%20Screw%20Threads%20-%20Part%202.pdf
I'll have to read that later, last minute errands to take care of right now.


----------



## lysdexic

Lets talk totes:

I am spending some time with my 4 1/2 today. I've never worked with Rosewood except to hold it. It is very handsome. Someone has sanded this tote but used like 60 grit. I am just trying to get to old finish off and smooth out the scratch marks.

Question: whats the best way - scratch that - what are some of the favorite ways to finish these little beauties. I know a lot here like BLO. Do you soak it, coat it, wet sand it. No poly?


----------



## Bertha

I can't believe I'm the first to respond to this. Which is why I'm posting NOW, then editing.
.
Joe, you've done some fine work there. For the amateur metalmongers here, any info about wheels, buffing, etc. will be appreciated.
.
Lysdexic, rosewood is a wonderful thing. I think you were being generous on the 60 grit thing, lol. I think the answer lies in what your hand enjoys. I, myself, like beeswax and turpentine on wood that's going to find my hand (insert host of locker room jokes here). I like to get a fine bar of beeswax and shred it into some real turpentine until it makes a paste. I like to sit mine on the windowsill of the shop for a bit of fermenting. It feels so nice on the hand and it'll buff up if you want it to.
.
I'll take a picture of my stash when I go back out. My fiance drew little bees on my jar; I recommend you relegate your offspring to this task. It's sure to make you smile one day when you reach for it. Face it, Lysdexic, you're going to own 100 molding planes one day, so you might as well get to makin some fixins.


----------



## donwilwol

Joe, I've post screw sizes here. Are you going to repaint the background on the cap? I've done it on a few. I can't decide which way I like it better, but if the frog is colored, then I will paint it.

Scott, I typically sand to 500. Sometime I soak them overnight if they look really dry in BLO. I then steel wool wet sand, wipe clean and let dry. Add additional coats of BLO as required.

Here is my day at the shop.









I'll update my project

Off to see the grandkids and wait for Santa. I hope that veritas scraper works as well as I think its going to!!! I hear there's a new Lee Valley coping saw in the box as well.


----------



## Bertha

Don's so prolific lately that I'm embarrassed to even come here I just entered my first review, I think. I got some jointer knives from Global Tooling. I seriously recommend these guys. They were quick to answer my questions and even referred me to a competitor. Price is friggin right.









I also want to share my 45 iron storage mechanism, lol


----------



## lysdexic

Beeswax and turpentine? really? sounds proprietary. One thing I'd say is that I want the tote is as light as possible to preserve the grain.


----------



## racerglen

Gotta love shippin' and handling..
p.s. Lee Valley has FREE s & h through Jan 3d..
Just need aas a post Christmas present ?


----------



## lysdexic

Glen, 
I got that email from lee valley today as well. Figures - I ordered a few things a couple days ago.
$13.75 lost - duh.

Speaking of LV. The psychology of money is so funny. I have resistant to laying out the $$ for router Plane for a while. Well, this past week I got my son to count and roll my the change in my change jar. Gave him a 10% "rolling" fee which is the same as the what they get at those automatic counting machines.

With my part, i decided i was going to git me somethang nice…....real nice (insert southern drawl). So, I followed Al's advice and ordered the Veritas router plane. Just to piss him off.


----------



## thedude50

i am stoked about the free shipping my wife is giving me the veritas 24 inch dual handle vice for my new workbench. I have a new friend his name is Dave we did a meet up today at Jamba juice and hit it off pretty well we are going to make a couple of benches together. I got that 10 inch quick release form smitthy cabinet shop and this new veritas vise and next the wood i am extatic to start this major project and I know it is just as easy to make 2 since i am making one anyway

I must say I don't get you guys for not taking me up on the bessey clamps the order date is January 3rd please take advantage of this offer i know you will kick your selves later if you dont buy any of them

Merry friggin Xmas to you all My Friends


----------



## thedude50

Al that 45 storage it a little bit cool qa little bit not all the knives will bump each other making them dull IMHO i use thos for other things and i know i dont like the ones Stanley made but the are capable of keeping the irons sharp when they dont fall out of the box 45s are a unique problem


----------



## Bertha

^I hear you, Dude. I haven't had the time to build a nice 45 iron box;; but there are certainly some fantastic ones here on LJ. It turns out that some of the irons I was after (and paid top dollar for) are for the 55. I haven't decided whether I'll cut the hole into a notch or use it as an excuse to buy a 55, lol. Hope everyone is having a safe and happy xmas.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You're allowed to have a #55 before as long as you agree to send it to me to play with first. ;~)

Don, that blanket chest looks amazing!

Dude- I have enough clamps but that offer is nice, thanks.

That tote looks like someone dragged it with rasp. The guy what did that to a tote is no friend of mine- glad it's in good hands now!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey everybody, I'm looking for another old Stanley #4. I was sure I had a couple of them from yard sales, but can't seem to locate them. Anybody have one they want to sell? It just needs to be in good working condition, doesn't have to be pretty.


----------



## donwilwol

Stumpy, the only #4 i'd part with that I still have is this one. and its about as "doesn't have to be pretty" as you can get.

So, I guess I'll be the first. I hope everyone has a great xmas morn. Off to see the grandkids, so mine's about to get even better.










The bench hold downs were made by my future son-in-law. He bought a new plasma cutter so they came out very nice. Spring steel 5/8 rod.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's a #4? Looks narrow like a #3, but that could just be the photo. How much?


----------



## donwilwol

Really?? I was almost joking. Whats it worth? Make me an offer.


----------



## StumpyNubs

$10


----------



## Bertha

Aw hell, $50 for that scraper, lol Don, those hold-downs are fantastic. I think this guy's a keeper It looks like they've got some serious reach. I'm one that would like to see some closer pics. Brag on your boy a bit Merry Xmas.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I thought of making an offer on the scraper too, but a a tool like that doesn't usually sell cheap!


----------



## RGtools

LV free shipping and someone just sent me a gift card…Merry Christmas indeed.

The bad news is I really need carcass saw. Batman here I come.


----------



## BrandonW

Merry Christmas everyone! Can't wait to see everyone's new toys.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No toys for me- wife says, "When you're ready to get something, just get it." And she was smiling when she said it!


----------



## racerglen

This is how it started, I'm an early riser,and hand tools are QUIET ! These test runs were before 7am..
First the 043

















Then the 78

















Followed by the 50



















Hmm. nice eyeball tounge..
Last year's Christmas present, Veritas Pullshave..









There are more, but 'nuff for now..
The presents stay wrapped for another 5 or so hours..


----------



## Bertha

This is indeed a merry Christmas. Glen, strong ploughing. Smit, I know what you mean; the Amazon cart only goes so far; we are difficult guys to buy for. 
.
Know how one thing leads to another?
.
I started scraping my front door threshold (don't ask; I just noticed it in passing); that led to me wanting to sharpen my scraper, which led me to the burnisher I'd socked away from Hock.
.
Anyway, built it from rosewood. 1/2lb shellac and that beeswax/turpentine stuff we've been talking about (because we've been talking about it).









.
All new tools are in honor of fallen pets. Chester, goldfish. Made it from NM to WV. Balls like bearings. 









Things are nice here in hillbilly land. Merry Xmas to all.


----------



## thedude50

stumpy I have several no4 lanes if you want one I can make you a good deal but not 10 dollars. more like i have them from 25 to 100 dollars depending on condition and how much work i had to put into it to make it right. I also have a early bedrock 604 and a late 604 the early one ill take 125 for and the late ones i need to get 175 for those. I have a nice brand new bailey no4 that i replaced the handles and the plane was dialed in correctly I put real Indian rosewood on the knob and tote and this plane looks real nice. I am asking 120 for it since i put the Wischmann tote and knob on it let me know if your interested. i can have any condition plane restored to pristine in less than a week .

Al i want to get a 55 too and since i have a few irons around here ill add it to the want list I first need to build my new bench and that is going to be my largest project since I had the PE 4 years ago.

I will be busy over the next week so if i am not here I apologize in advance I will look at my pm for orders on the Bessey Clamps I really need to get this order to a thousand dollars I am thinking that i need about 700 dollars worth so if you guys and help me go over the top it will be great for both of us


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brother-in-law surprised me with an auction find: a Scioto Works coffin smoother.










I'm thinking with some TLC we've got a user!


----------



## donwilwol

ahh what a day. After the grandkid were happy we headed on home. With a few getting between home and dinner it was time to test drive the new veritas. A chest top was glued up and waiting to be flattened.

First I grabbed the 82. I need to get rid of the major glue drops. I've used the #82 before, but not since I cleaned it up.










Next i grabbed the 604 out of the till, a few last minute minor adjustments and touch down. No good. Its digging and lots of tear out. Its been a while since I sharpened it, so lets hone this blade. Sharpening by hand feels natural today, even with the thin Stanley blade. I've been trying sharpening by hand without the jig, and I can usually tell with a single swipe if its going to work or not. Today it felt right. Reset the cap iron and back in the plane we go.

The shaving were amazing today. I just kept thinking of Dan's theory on fine shavings pictures, so a snapped a few.




























These things were coming out like butter. SO fine and crisp. I grabbed the can of fluid film and gave the sole a shot, even smoother now. I thought I was in heaven. Even the knots were coming off in wispy style.










I haven't had everything come together like this yet. This was poetry in motion, and for anyone that knows me, you know I'm not a real graceful type of guy. Today was the day. I'll remember this for a long time.

Now for the veritas. First thing I did was hit the back of the blade with my oil stone. It proved to be flat and true. Then hit the bevel with the stone. A few strokes to put the hook on it (i wish my burnisher looked as good as Al's) and into the plane it goes.

A few strokes and some chatter. A few more adjustments and some more chatter. Uh-oh, is this going to be a pain? Maybe i didn't get the hook right. I take the blade out and try it by hand. After a few strokes it seem to be working great. So lets try setting the angle as it is working in my hand. Now we're talking. Tighten down the adjuster to give it a slight flex and its working sweet. Why I didn't have one of these 20 years ago is now a mystery.










So next I grab the Sander and an old 220 disk. Give the top a once over. I've never been able to START sanding at 220, and now its all that it needs. Does it even need it? The top already has its first coat of poly.

So I need to thank you guys. You've taught me how to do this and provoked me to find this style. This is why I woodwork. Its just *plane* cool.


----------



## Bertha

Oh ho ho ho ho. Man, look at that scraper go. This Xmas must have been for scrapers, lol. Have you ever hit this link, scrolled down, and seen a bunch of shavings whip by? It gives you that good feeling that there are some new pics to view. Stuff you haven't seen yet. Glorious.
.
That pic capturing the Bedrock cap is like centerfold stuff. Pure porn. What a great Xmas.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Don! Beautiful pics, too. I can see why this is a day to remember…


----------



## Bertha

Non-gun-enthusiasts shield your eyes.
.
This one's for Saddle; the Xmas elves were good to me this year
.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"You'll put your eye out!!!"


----------



## Bertha

That's how we do it here in WV, Smit 5.56 Nato "plinkers". That's a Sig Sauer, too; God, I love my fiance. Imagine a 80 pound liberal going into the gun store for that. "That big angry looking one that my boyfriend was oodling over last time we were here". Thank God for Family. Thank God for friends. Thank God for the U.S. of A. 

Friggin.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm more of a "hunting" style gun guy, but that's a nice piece of iron Al. My son just bought a nice Savage model 99 308. You know your getting old when your son shows you a rifle he bought, and its one you've been waiting for most of your adult life. If he come up with s Stanley #51 I'll commit Hara-Kiri (unless its a present for me of course)

My wife's bought me her share. You want to hang on to that women. If she can shoot like my wife can you'll want to stay on the straight and narrow as well. I do remember a picture a few thousand post back….....


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dude- the $10 offer was for his "Frankenplane" that even he thought I wouldn't want. I figured there'd be another $15 in shipping, bringing it to $25- which I think is the most I'd pay for THAT plane. A nicer one would be worth considerably more. I'd pay $100 for a good one, even without a full restoration, $150 for a REALLY nice one. Of course we're talking older Stanleys, not LN's here. Actually there's a nice Stanley at an antique shop near me (at least there was a couple months ago) for $40. I may go see if it's still there.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm shocked. I spent a lot of time picking all the right parts, shining them just so, hand honing the blade. I was thinking it was worth a couple of hundred anyhow. -hehe-I really wasn't expecting an offer. Its does have some sentimental value for me. #4 are pretty easy to find around here, but I think I'll hang on to this one for now.


----------



## Bertha

Stumps, you're well into 604 territory with your budget. Hit the Dude up, he's got more Bedrocks than Fred Flintstone. I'm like Don, my #4 is worth $1000 to me. 
.
Don, I smell what you're cooking. I get offers all the time on stellar hunting rifles. I can't afford the ones I want but I've got a cache up to 7mag. Hunting rifles are like planes; you always want the ones you can't have. Good looking out on the .308; a very versatile caliber.


----------



## donwilwol

I hunt with a 30-06 most of the time. It has great sentimental value, much more than its actual value. I built this rifle off a mouser 98 action. I took it down to just the action, put a shiland barrel on it, cut, bent and rewelded the bolt, timney trigger, slide saftey, honed and jeweled the action, hinged the floor plate, customized the trigger guard, made a butternut stock from a tree, wenge tip and butt plate, bedded it, checkered it and drilled and tapped it for a Leopold 3.5×10 scope, metal finish is Brownell's baked on bluing. My guess is it took me about a year start to finish. I've taken a number of whitetail with it, some out to about 400 yards. If it sounds like I'm bragging a bit, well I am.

This is woodworking at its finest. How many coats of BLO. I lost count a long time ago.


----------



## ShaneA

Glad to see some of the christmas haul. Al, be careful with that that thing, like Smitty said said " you'll shoot your eye out"...one of the greastest christmas movie quotes of all time.

My daughter was like a tornado thru the wrapping paper today. At 2 1/2, christmas has to be the best thing ever invented. I am exhausted from just watching. Been a long day with lots of guests, looking forward to some quiet time.


----------



## RGtools

Holy crap. Those friggin Christmas elves were busy this year.





































I was going to do a more comprehensive picture review on the LV rabbet plane but my wife stole the camer right after I tool a picture of the factory grind on the iron.


----------



## RGtools

Al. That gun makes me giggle in a way I can't fully articulate.


----------



## thedude50

Al I love the Sig but they are not allowed here in Disney land ever since California had its first case of Brown rot and already we are into the second term of the wacko tree hugging gun hating freak boy whose daddy taught him about politics and not much else. at the rate he is going we will be allowed to own a single shot bolt action 22 and then he will reclassify that as a sniper rifle too. and he will have all guns banned before we oust him inn a recall like the last democrat governor.

Stumpy I have over 50 no 4s and they very in age and condition but if your willing I sell you a fully restored Bedrock 604 for 175 and if you say yes ill start on it in the morning

Christmas was a hoot the grand kids are what it is all about I got a nice set of quick grip clamps 2 spring clamps to ratchet locking clamps 2 6 in mini quick grip and 2 12 in mini quick grips a seventy dollar value for 29 dollars i had just bought two of these packs a month ago and my nephew drew my name and got me this I also got the vise my wife ordered tonight from lee valley the veritas 24 inch twin screw it is very sweet I got a few moview some candy and stuff to sabotage my diet from those that love me most .my uncle gave me a grand in cash to buy tools and I will buy the wood to make my bench


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don - You are well within your rights to brag. Absolutely fantastic work!

Merry Christmas All.


----------



## donwilwol

Lance, I'm going to take you up on a few clamps. I sent you a PM. Hows the IBC partnership coming. I am looking for a new set for the 604. I'll set the SW blade aside. There is not much sharpening left in it.

Stumpy, you may be sorry if you get a 604. I got one after Al kept going on about the Bedrocks, now after 2 605's (one Lance now has) I am looking for a 608. The #4's do the job, but the 604 does it with style.

Ryan, looks like some good reading, good woodworking is on its way in the new year.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dude- I think I may just get that one near me for now. If it's gone, I'll get back to you. I normally use my #3, which I really like. But it's a bit cramped for my hand, not too much room around that tote. I have a #4, but it's not a Stanley, and I'm partial to old Stanleys…


----------



## Bertha

Don, that rifle is fantastic. I'm impressed with the blueing and the checkering. That's a ton of work.
RG, you scoundrel. You really made out well. Did that plough happen to come from Ebay. I think I bid on it, lol.


----------



## lysdexic

Nice haul RG. I've thumb through the Nakashima book a couple times and will probably get it some day. Not right now though as a fell victum to the "Popular Woodworking 12 days of Christmas" campaign. I committed as rare (for me) sin of the spontaneous buy. Actually, thats been a problem of late. Regardless, I've a books and DVDs coming my way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RG- let us know what you think of 'Jointer and Cabinetmaker' when you get through it. We can compare notes… A handplanes book of the month club, if you will…


----------



## DaddyZ

Dang!! Take off 3 days for Christmas, Come back & a new Stanley on the Block ! Congrats Dan !!!!!

Hope Everyone had a Safe Holiday.

My Christmas from My Daughter !!!!










Woodriver Tenoning Jig.


----------



## Bertha

^nice score. I've got the blue Rockler one. It was a steep learning curve for my dumba$$. Enjoy!


----------



## thedude50

that is a nice tennoning jig I do like it id i spell it right the dictionary on this board is week in woodworking terminology and need to have a bunch of woodworking terms added. i may have spelled tennoning wrong but the spell checker freaks over the word and gives me no word that is close . anyway it looks allot like my delta i have had for years and i love very much I KNOW ONCE YOU UNDERSTAND HOW TO ALIGN IT IT IS a lot of fun . and very safe

I found a nice ln scraper plane on ebay but the guy wants 5 bucks more than a new one cost. i pmd him asking him to sell it for 90 percent of current retail I do hope he goes for it

I picked up a few planes from Germany this week from a fellow lj and he is making me a great deal on freight. I was given a brand new dove tail saw and the damn thing is dull and several of the teeth are mis aligned. I am sending it to Matt to fix with the rest of my hand saws so it will be at least 4 months for me to do a hand tool only project .there is a nice bridge city smoother on ebay i am the top bidder ill pay up to 1500 for it if it goes over that ill be in trouble and will have to sell something to pay for it these are rare and never see them on ebay so this is a good find . check it out fellas http://www.ebay.com/itm/150723637999?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649 very sweet IMHO well i am off to get a little breakfast see you all later


----------



## ShaneA

Lance, are these Bessey clamps the Revo type? any way you can PM a price and shipping estimate? What sizes will be available? Thanks

I am glad I actually made a xmas list this yr. Santa must have thought I was a god boy this yr. It was a ww delight for me. A 12" starrett combo square, wow it is way heavier than the one I have, hitachi 23g pin nailer, frued flat top tk rip blade, 1/2" woodslicer BS blade, set of engineer's squares, and a couple of hc mortising bits. I am stoked. I love ww stuff. I have the friggin sickness! I have also had a good ebay run over the last 3 days, a #7, 5 1/2, and a 4 1/2 all on their way to their new home. I am going to go on a restoration bender soon. : )


----------



## RGtools

Wow. It helps if I hit the post button.

Smitty will do. I am about half-way through that book as it stands. I might have a very immediate use for the packing box come to think of it.

Al. I am almost certain this was a local antique store find (by almost I mean, I know which booth and shelf my parents grabbed that plow from)

The rabbet plane works shockingly well for how simple it is. I need to post a review with a few tweaks I would like to make to it.


----------



## lysdexic

Just spent most of my free time this Christmas with my T-11 4 1/2.

This is my first "restore" although this plane was not that bad - on the surface. I've gone through Don and Dan's blog as well as others to see if I can pull this off.

These are just glamour shots and plan to post a blog entry as time allows.

Of note, however, in my search of a non-darkening tote finish I settled on a couple coats of clear shellac followed by paste wax. I am very happy with the color but the feel is just a little different than my wet-sanded varnish.

Lapping the sole was work but enjoyable. Thanks to Al for the granite threshold from the borg idea. It worked very well.

You may remember this guy.




























After shots….....


----------



## ShaneA

Scott you got it looking sweet. The handles came out beautiful. Very well done, it is a real looker.


----------



## thedude50

nice job the wood looks real good


----------



## AnthonyReed

That came out beautifully Scott. Great Job.


----------



## lysdexic

Thank ye fellers. I decided that I am going to take these vintage irons/cipbreakers and store them. Here's why.
-Saves time by not having to lap, bevel, sharpen and hone them. Not to mention the restore time.
-Replacement blades, especially with new matching chip breakers should perform better secondary to the A2 steel, thicker, and lapped
-Mostly because they aren't making them anymore.

I know that my restore has destroyed a lot of collector value but not all of it. The patina will return and if I decide to sell it I will put the "show" V logo iron back in and let her go.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, indeed! Well done, Sir! I like your idea re: storing original blades. Always figured I'll do the same someday, just havent had the expendable $ to do it; always more, unique planes to get.


----------



## racerglen

Geat save Scott ! Very much like the smoothing of that scarred tote!

Now heres a puzzle plane..

















It looks like a 40 scrub but it's 9" long with a 1 and 3/4 inch no name cutter, likely a block plane blade.
No makers mark anywhere, just made in USA in raised letters ahead of the tote. There's the number 526 cast under the tote and 927 under the blade holder cap.
It dosen't work very well as a scrub, guess I need to do some more tuning.
However..it's German (?)cousin wowed the heck out of me on the old chunk of Cedar fence board I've been making fire starter from ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Nice job on that 4 1/2 Scott. That tote has some fantastic grain in it. I'm not sure I agree about lowering the value. You follow prices of restored versus un-restored and the restored ALWAYS goes for more.

Glen. A scrub has a strong camber. I can't see the blade, but the shavings look to wide. I can't help with the identification, but it looks like it should become a decent user.


----------



## racerglen

Don, the camber's there on both those planes, but the 40 style one may be not enough. It's more a slight curve with the edges/corners relieved.
I do have a block plane blade with almost a gouge type camber to it. I'll give that a shot and see if that improves things
;-)


----------



## Bertha

Scotty, that's a fine looking plane. I like those irons even better than the SW; I wouldn't blame you for packing it away. I'm considering the IBC iron/chipper for a #5. My little carving knife was A2 and it was deliciously sharp. I cut myself twice; once after describing to my fiance that I cut myself, lol. 
.
Glen, I've got the same plane; just in between a #3 and #4. I used to know who made it but I've forgotten now. I never got mine really cruising either. I didn't fiddle with it too much, though.


----------



## racerglen

Tried the other blade ..eeeeek..TOO much camber, back to drawing bored..
Al, you're TOO young for memory fade… 
;-)

my #10 just deepening what the 78 did fer fun..

















and merry Christmas..









finiky little guy, gotta make sure EVERTHING is snug before use, but fun..









The 71 is a British Virgin, except for the right side knob where the dealer scotch taped his price sticker…Sigh..
And more FUN.. the LV mini edge plane from last year..










it. along with it's bro from 2009, the mini shoulder plane may be tiny but they do the tiny job well..


----------



## ShaneA

Glen that #10 is a beauty. Did you get it like that or restore it? Wow, really nice.


----------



## Bertha

All the above are fantastic and I've got major 10 envy. The side rebate is something I've wanted for a long time and that tiny router is too cool. I was going to say "too cute" but I've been called out for that before, lol


----------



## racerglen

I wondered who'd pick up first..
It's an under 30 dollar made in India "Award" brand.
Much fidling with the chipbreaker (too steep, like almost 90 degrees from the iron up..a buddy's hydraulic press, my grinder and files later..) and it seems to be working well. I checked all the angles, sides to sole, flatness of sole etc and it's amazingly flat and true. The only other factor was SHARP machining edges, sole to sides and at the throat. Had to relieve those with a file or I'd suffer leakage.
It may not be North American made, but who makes a new #10 these days ? (nobody ?....)

And I'm not able to put up the price of an orriginal, even welded..
I spotted it in a sale flyer, and had to fight to get it, from what in essence is a farm equipment suppler, Princess Auto..Sold out in one hour..


----------



## Dcase

Thanks to everyone for the congrats on my new baby boy…

Scott- Very nice looking 4 1/2. You have not hurt the value on that thing at all.

Glen- What make is that #10 you have? Its not a Stanley is it?


----------



## ShaneA

Looks great, and a value too.


----------



## Dcase

I didn't even know there was someone making cheap #10's out there. Where did you get it?


----------



## Bertha

*a buddy's hydraulic press, my grinder and files later*
When I first read this, I read it "...and my laser", lol.
I was thinking, man, I'm doing it all wrong!


----------



## RGtools

I so want a 10. That one is beautiful.


----------



## racerglen

The supprising things are the trueness of the casting, the comfort of the tote, I did have to remove a burr from the front knob screw, someone was over enthusiastic at the factory in tightening it.
The blade adjustment's a wee bit sloppy, but I have old Stanleys that are worse from wear, some I have been able to tighten, others..hmm, live with it..
Time will tell on the blade, it was a tad rough but that disapeared with a few strokes on the diamond plate, so far I haven't gotten crazy on a full scale scarey sharp, just working to get the tune right..after all Cedar fence board is my tuneing board.. 
And Al..
Cute is as cute does..


----------



## racerglen

Dan..
Princess Auto, a Canadian Farm and auto store, they've surfaced a number of times since I bought it, I realy wonder if they've fiixed the chip breaker issue..or how many returns they've had ?

;-}
With the 90 degree you wouldn't believe the chunk, chatter and tearout, and if you're just buying a plane and don't know…..
Which actualy took me a fair bit to figure out..
And I must give credit to Michael Dunbar's book on restoring, tuning and using old (antique ?) tools, without his section on the #10 I probably couldn't have figured out how to get the blade out, let alone tune the puppy..
Al..
Can't open your pretty lady..

;-{


----------



## Bertha

sorry Glen, but don't rush to another computer on her account, lol. 
Lol, Glen, the #10 is like a shoulder plane in that the blade is a little awkward to remove. She sure is a beat, though.

That "beat" is pronouced "byoot"


----------



## racerglen

I dunno..
She seemed good enough my whole computer system locked up..
A Horton is LARGEST ?
Is that a Tim Horton's double double in your hand or are you just gladda see me /

([pretty much Canadian only humour, sorry Al..Tims is a Canadian coffee chain I think beats out starbucks here)


----------



## donwilwol

I've been watching the #10 on ebay. They usually go so high I don't even bother to bid. There is another blog on LJ's for the Award Planes other review was favorable as well. As far as I can see they are only sold in stores.

Glen, that plane does look pretty nice, along with the rest you have there.


----------



## jusfine

Heard back from LN today, my Christmas order is on its way!

I wrapped up a small project on the 22nd and the client gave me a $250 bonus since he liked it so much, and I was able to add another one to my LN order.

Will post photos when they get here…

Al may be *a little green* when he sees them


----------



## Bertha

^I'm going to try to guess. It better not be the 51!


----------



## jusfine

MMMMaybe… that *is* one of them.


----------



## Bertha

^Scoundrel!


----------



## jusfine

Not prefaced by *Dirty Rotten*?


----------



## RGtools

Dirty rotten scoundrel.

Oh well, I have plenty of toys to keep me busy this time of year. I have an order with LV in…with any luck it could get here before my birthday. It's one of the few veritas tools I love the looks of. I will of course do a pictorial of the unwrap.


----------



## donwilwol

Randy, I won't call you a Dirty rotten scoundrel if you promise to lie to us and tell us how much you hate them.

I *NEED* to be happy for now with my #62 and scraper. They both work great.


----------



## ShaneA

Score Randy, I am expecting a full pictoral and review in the coming weeks.

I started in on a 606c, I have never seen so much gunk in my life. It is almost like the inside of a chainsaw. Nothing like grease, oil, sawdust, and dirt coming together. I got high hopes for this one, but it is going to take a while.


----------



## lysdexic

RG,
Did I miss something? What Veritas tool do you actually like the looks of? What did you score? Or is it a surprise?


----------



## RGtools

Scott. I love the looks of the Veritas Spokeshave. I got the A2 curved bottom one. It will be my first non-crappy make due shave. I have since made by getting decent with a draw-knife and card scraper, but it does not leave the same surface finish.

I came close to pulling the trigger on the carcase saw, but I just could not do it. I have been using hand filed rip saws to do cross-cuts for this long without the wrath of the almighty coming down upon this heathen soul. I might as well just keep it up. That, and vintage Disstons happen to fit my hand better than anything else I have held. I think I just need to keep my eye out for a sash saw I can restore.


----------



## RGtools

That's not the only Veritas I like though. I am fond of this little guy.










Grammy stuffed it in the stocking. It's going to help me keep my tite-mark sharp (I have used it several times for small routing jobs…until now). The enclosed sole is what sold me for this size. The open sole on the LN just does not seem like it would have the purchase needed for the delicate work it would be put to.

SHANE, can't wait to see that thing come back from the dead.


----------



## jusfine

Sure Don, whatever it takes!

I don't have them yet, and *I sure don't like them yet*...


----------



## Bertha

I seriously have to get a tiny router.


----------



## racerglen

I'm at work or you'd be seeing my home made one..but later
;-)


----------



## RGtools

You really do Al, They are very handy for some of the finer trim jobs (insetting small hinges leaps to mind)


----------



## Dcase

I would love to have this one… I think it looks amazing. However as Al would say its to much for my blood.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bridge-city-low-angle-smoothing-plane-/150723637999?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2317d432ef#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## Bertha

Was it JusFine that had a bead on one of those? A collector's edition of sorts. You're right, Dan, anything BC is too rich for my blood. Unless someone sends it to me instead of a framing square, lol.


----------



## jusfine

Al, you will be lucky too one day, my friend! Actually, I sent back the drill already, it was causing the seller some stress that he made the mistake…waiting for my square now.

Dan / Bertha; I think it was dude bidding on the BC plane, said he was going to go to $1500.00.

My complete order at LN didn't cost that much, so that's where I would reason it wouldn't be worth that money to me.


----------



## Bertha

^That's right, it WAS Dude. Sorry for my pre-senile moment. That's how I look at it, Randy. I was just on another thread with Wreck, talking about the big Incra positioner. It's been in my cart forever and I've got the money; I just can't help but think where that money could go instead. By that I mean other tools, lol.


----------



## ShaneA

Ahh, reading the posts on this thread can be like stepping inside from a cold rain.

The little router looks pretty useful. I will have to investigate that one as well.


----------



## jusfine

Al, I have a router, it isn't that little, that I would gladly part with.

It is brand new and I may have used it once.










PC 3.25 HP Plunge


----------



## Bertha

As routers go, that's a pretty desirable one, JusFine Unfortunately, I've got my share of power routers. I've got a couple expensive one but my old favorite is the PC690. I love that little guy. 
.
Of course, I meant router PLANES. I either want to make one from an Allen wrench or buy a nice new one. The tiny Stanleys have become ridiculou$ of late.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love the #271, Al! Gotta get one!


----------



## Bertha

^I want one, Smit. But when they come up, they seem to be either 1) very expensive 2) incomplete or 3) a knock-off. One day, I'll find one of those little buggers.


----------



## Dcase

I would like a 271 but I have a 71 and a 71 1/2 and I have yet to figure those out yet. I need some time to play with them some more.

It looks like a rather simple tool to make yourself either out of metal or wood. However it would be nice to have the real deal so you can say "Ya, I have the 271" lol


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

I just finished restoring my Stanley #5, it came out pretty nice (if I say so myself). The finish isn't fully cured, but I'm eager to put it to work.

Before:









After:


----------



## Dcase

Very nice restore! I see you upgraded the iron and breaker as well. Should be a very fine user for you. You got it polished up nicely.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks great Joe.


----------



## Bertha

^Wow, looks nice! Beware, a lot of people here don't like the squared off Hock irons. I still do


----------



## RGtools

Very Shiny Joe…but can she hunt? (Al thank you for that line…).

Nice work.


----------



## donwilwol

Jusfine, send me some more info if you really want to part with the PC router. I've been thinking of upgrading from my refurbed ryobi. What don't you like about it?

Joe, nice restore. That looks sharp.

Dan, I'm like you, I've got a #71 and only used it a few times.


----------



## Dcase

I am fine with the squared Hock irons… I don't think it looks bad at all. I have said before that I have never even given it an ounce of thought. It just does not stand out as being any different to me.


----------



## saddletramp

For all you John Deere lovers and music mavens:

"Please note, the balls don't fall on the floor, they return to the machine.
This incredible machine was built as a collaborative effort between the Robert M. Trammell Music Conservatory and the Sharon Wick School of Engineering at the University of Iowa. Amazingly, 97% of the machine's components came from John Deere Industries and Irrigation Equipment of Bancroft, Iowa. Yes, farm equipment!

It took the team a combined 13,029 hours (6.26 years) of set-up, alignment, calibration, and tuning before filming this video but as you can see, it was WELL worth the effort.

It is now on display in the Matthew Gerhard Alumni Hall at the University and is already slated to be donated to the Smithsonian."


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

Thanks guys.

I have the original iron and chip breaker cleaned up too, I ground a radius into it for doing rough stock removal.

I'm really eager to put this through it's paces after tuning it up, but I don't want to leave fingerprints in the still-soft varnish on the handles.


----------



## ShaneA

Question…the 5 1/2c I got from ebay the other day arrived today. It has the number on the front, a low baloon type knob, no patent dates on the sole, no adjustment screw for the frog under the tote. The lever cap is the type that is blank. Stanley iron w/pat #, stanley on the lat adjuster. However, it does not say Bailey on it? Has the 2 1/4" iron on it. Which is pre 1938 width. Is this a bailey plane? Or could it be something else? I may be able to post a pic later if needed…since I am no expert it has me a little confused. Any input guys?


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, if its a bailey it may be a type 1 or 2. Did you follow this


----------



## ShaneA

Don, I tried the flow chart, while I cant quite make out # of pat dates on adj lever ( at least 1) the chart is pointing to either 4/5 or type 8? Should bailey name appear. I am confused? Which is not unusual: ) either way its a cool looking plane. I just dont know what to make of it?


----------



## donwilwol

you may have one thats had some parts replaced. And its been documented that Stanley would sometimes dig out an old parts bin and put some planes together. That's why the the type study is not an exact science.

I've wanted to replace the 5 1/2 I have with a nice low knob. I think either way you got a keeper.


----------



## lysdexic

Joe,

You do nice metal work. I don't know crap about working metal but I am trying to learn.


----------



## thedude50

jusfine if you and Don cant come to terms on your pc router id be willing to trade you a very nice 45 with a full set of cutters for the router I love those PC routers and i remember you needed a 45 I have a new jig that needs a router of its own so i don't have to mess with setup for it Daniel my best friend gave me this fluting jig from Rockler for Christmas and that router would be a perfect fit for the fluting jig

here WAS WHAT THE MAIL MAN BROUGHT ME YESTERDAY
I wonder whats in the box








Could it be a bronze Lie Nielsen #1








Damn thing is so cute it is a perfict fit in the hands of my 4 year old grandsons hand for me its a play thing I wonder if ill ever use it 








because Al said i needed one of these i got this


----------



## lysdexic

This may be interpreted as stirring the pot but it is a sincere question.

Why would I need more than ONE of any type of plane. I have no intentions of being a collector but before I know it - I've got 5 smoothers - no, 6 smoothers, 2 jacks, 1 fore, and 2 jointers. This does not take into account the specialty planes. This also does not take into account that I want one more smoother (bevel up), a type 11 #5 and #8. I don't even own a #6 yet. This gets crazy real quick.

Let's narrow this down. Is there any FUNCTIONAL reason to have more than a couple smoothers? Really. I'll start.

The #3 is significantly smaller than a #4 that will go places….

Two #4's so that when one gets dull I can keep going without stopping to sharpen.

Two #4's, one with a back bevel for tricky grain

#4 and #4 1/2 so I can cover greater area with that extra 3/8" iron width

#4 bench plane and BU smoother so I smooth all the end grain out there.

Oh, because they're friggin cool doesn't count this time.

etc…...I can ask the same of jointers or whatever. How many #7's and #8's do you need. You know, to be honest, the main reason I ask this question is because when I walk into my shop I think to myself* "Now where am I going to put all these damn planes?"*


----------



## RGtools

Joe, that is a great set up. I can't wait to see your picture, that plane is going to take some chunky shavings (coarse tools don't get enough love).

Dude. Speaking of chunky shavings, that is going to be fun to drive.


----------



## ShaneA

Scott, excellent question. Is there really an answer? I have the same concerns. Space really being an issue for me, I am going to have to release some back to the wild is my guess. But I would like to get most of them up and running first, then maybe save my favorites. But I would like to hear from the experts on duplicates. My future till can only hold so many planes! I figure on all bench #s thru #8, less the #1, so that is 10 by my count, plus assorted bench, shoulder, an specialty planes. What say the pros?


----------



## racerglen

For Al..









This thing I put together, oh, probably 25 or more years ago.









Hard Maple from pruning by the driveway, an offset screwdriver, a metal angle piece, 
a cable connector and bolts along with 1/4-20 brass wingnuts.









It's not terribly "refined", and there's a lot I'd do different today. Like not using gloss poly..








But it's great for small cleanups if a tad finniky on setup.
And yes the top "blade" is sharpened as well, great for scribing lines, kinda like a v groove carving chisel when flipped over .
I think it's a variation of an "old wife's tooth" or Widow's tooth" .


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

For me ( decidedly *not* a pro ), my users include all the bench planes, one each, with two jacks. One with heavy camber, the other has much less. Plus scrub. I will get a LN #164 before too long, and maybe their #62 after that. Then be done. Heck, with the exception of finding great deals in the wild to fettle then sell, I'm done now.

Specialty planes are another story. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

as you guys know, I recently sold about 25 planes just to get some space back, so you are right Scott, it can get out of hand.

As for smoothers, I do use my #3 for smaller stuff, maybe even the #2 on rare occasion. I have 2 #3s, just because both are nice low knob and I don't care to part with one.

At one time I had about 15 #4's. Ok, I went overboard. These are fairly cheap and its nice to have one with a slightly cambered blade, and as you said some different angles. Separate blades would do fine as well, but then sometimes you need to adjust the frog, and once I get a plane working, I don't care to move it. My favorite is my 604.

I have both a #7 and a #8. I really don't see a reason for multiples. I don't even "need" both. I ALWAYS use the #8. If I find a good deal, I'll upgrade that to a 608, just because. I will probably kepp the #8, just because I do have the sickness.

I'm not sure if I have 1 or 2 #6. I rarely if ever use them. If I ever did a bunch of table tops, I can see it being between the 5 and 8 maybe, I'm not sure.

I can see 2 #5's. One with a good camber for a jack and one for smoothing after. A #4 would work just fine, but these to are fairly inexpensive. Again, my favorite is my 605. I sold my second one to Lance, which I'm now second guessing.

As for specialty planes, I have so many block planes and I don't know why. I've found recently I ALWAYS use the 60 1/2.

A #40 or something set up as a scrub is a real nice to have.

The #62 is a great plane. Yesterday I wanted to even up the edge of the bench tops I'm making. It took such nice long thin shaving on the end grain! It was just a pleasure to use and watch the shaving roll off.

This doesn't even count the set I've put together for my son. Since you uses my shop, they are in my shop, never being used because mine are just handier.

Should we talk transitionals? How about my wood bodied planes. Some work well, some need more love than I can give them right now, but they look cool sitting on the shelf. I paid next to nothing for them, and got some enjoyment out of restoring them.

I have an A5 and an S5, just because they are different. Of course I don't need them.

I just built my till, and It wasn't big enough from day one.

I think Shane has the right answer. There is no right answer.

Yes, some of mine are just to collect, but as I use more I need more. I'm on the hunt for a good shoulder plane and a #10.


----------



## ksSlim

Racer my Granddad taught me that the "proper" nag for that blade is Hag"s Tooth.
The blade was made in his shop from various sizes of hex wrenchs. Rough shape on anvil, "damn it boy it works better if you heat it" , refine shape on grinder "now don"t make that angle too steep", honed on old "Arkie rocks"

Thanks for bringing back memories!


----------



## donwilwol

Glen, that's a router plane like I've never seen before. Truly innovative use of non plane paraphernalia.

Dude, I have to admit I'm a little envious of that #1. For me the #1 is one of those tools I want, but not bad enough to actually pay for it 

Joe, i mentioned the nice job on the #5, but not the camber. It looks almost perfect.


----------



## Bertha

Joe, I'm impressed by that radius you achieved. That's at least an RG-3 
Saddle, I love John Deere but I can't see the picture on this computer. I will, though.
Dude, that's one plane I probably wouldn't use. I think the #1 is reserved for collectors only.
Lysdexic, I'm not sure how it happened (or if it was intentional) but I think the evolution of the Stanleys is what gets us caught up at first. Numbering them and tweaking the features was brilliant, if not simply consequential. When you first start looking at them, it's a whole 'nother world opening up. People that like to know everything about something (and not everthing, lol) really respond to this intensely. One you're familiar with the Stanleys, of course you've got to check out the "modern" offerings. Once satisfied, the mystery of other vintage makers interests you, then the chisels, then the saws….
.
I think it's a simple consequence of loving tools and wanting to know more about their history.


----------



## racerglen

Welcome Slim !
Always fun to dredge the memory banks
;-)


----------



## Bertha

And Racer (I'm catching up on the posts, lol), that's a nice looking router. I like how it's worn from use and the wingnuts are kissing. It's got a homebrewed look and I love that.


----------



## Bertha

Slim, I love those stories. "Arky rocks", I really like that one!


----------



## RGtools

Scott. I did not see your post before. Really I think you gen get by with 5 planes total.

Jack with a heavy camber
Smoother (yes, just one)
Scrub (only worth it if you work reclamation)
Jointer
Block

These cover almost everything you should run into. It's that almost part that throws everything out of whack. A high angle smoother is useful for that recalcitrant piece of fiddle back maple…do you get a high angle frog, grind a back bevel on a secondary blade, or do you just buy a new plane?

That's the practical part of it. The other side is we LIKE them. 72 hundred posts on a thread about planes is a pretty good indicator that these tools are addictive. If you see a rusty plane at a yard sale, you probably pick it up and look at it…take it apart….decide whether the puppy is cute enough to adopt. We all do it, sometimes you end up with a less than practical tool as a result. My most recent plane purchase was that horned smoother, I did not need it. I wanted it, badly. It's since proven to be quite useful, because the higher angle and the cambered iron help me take fairly heavy shavings without tearout….sometimes the addiction works out.

Even if you don't like vintage you can have a problem. When the LN, LV, and Japan woodworker catalogs get there, you probably flip through them several times to see what's new, or revisit things on the wish list.

Dangerous hobby this can be. Your can be practical about it, that's a good thing. I think you need to build your core set of tools and build a tool box that fits them with a just a little room to grow for specialists. Build a different cabinet for the collection. That way your collection does not interfere with your work.


----------



## jusfine

*Scott, I know I could easily get by with less than I have.*

Some of mine are duplicates as far as sizes go, Veritas and LN, regular and high angle frogs, and a pile of European made infill panels, smoothers, bullnose and shoulder planes (Spiers and Norris, Thackary, etc.) because I like the heavier feel of them.

Plus a good collection of the Record steel shoulder planes, with a few others (Clifton, etc) thrown in.

I am working on building a "storage area" for them and am finding I don't have enough room either…

I had assembled a good number of the Veritas and European planes before I ever showed up here, and this site hasn't helped me restrain my purchasing. 

RG, I would love to build a separate space for my "collectables" but I am fast running out of space to do my work.


----------



## RGtools

Jusfine. I could showcase one of those shoulder planes for you…it would look great in my shop.

Of course that won't make too much of a dent in your problem….have any extra jointers? Plows? 51s?


----------



## Bertha

^I'll take a 51 or two. Maybe two, now that I think about it


----------



## jusfine

RG, yes, All of the above…

Al you only need the #9 and a #51, not to be greedy…

Will let you know when they arrive.


----------



## racerglen

Randy, do I see a bend in that shelf ?
You do need some help..maybe Al could stand under it ?
And if something falls off, he'd "save" it..

;-)


----------



## jusfine

I noticed that too Glen, I think it needs a little relief…

As I had said much earlier, this was built originally for a small set of chisels, and was taken over by the accumulating shoulder planes.

I am working on a storage solution for all my planes, have a space 91" wide that I can use, but I laid out the planes yesterday (no shoulder or specialty included) and I may not have enough space…


----------



## Bertha

It's a good day when you have enough shoulder planes to bend a shelf


----------



## RGtools

Next time I have to explain why handtools are addictive I am using this thread as "Exhibit A".


----------



## BrandonW

Good grief, Randy! That's where all the shoulder planes have gone.


----------



## SamuelP

Does anyone here belong to MWTCA? Or any type of tool collectors assoc?


----------



## saddletramp

Tool collectors, we doaneed no damned tool collectors. Ain't no tool collectors here. 8)


----------



## RGtools

Saddle, that looks a lot like my plane. (I really need to write down the make so I can remember it…I think it was houghton.) The plow.


----------



## Beninvt

Check out the handplanes that Tommy Mac has in his shop!

http://tiny.cc/0mxdz

Talk about lucky…


----------



## ShaneA

Fellas, I am working my 606 back to life. It has been a chore up to this point. Even the gunk had gunk. I have cleaned and painted the body, I am working on the frog now. I took the plunge and filed the lat adjustment lever pin so that I could separate it from the frog, I took the pin from the yoke, so I now have all the fiddly bits in a container. Once I brush the gunk from all the screws, can I pour the evapo rust over all the parts, screws, and brass? Or just clean the brass best I can and not put evapo rust on them?

one more question…do the pinnacle/IBC irons require their chip breaker as well? Or will they work w/the oem breaker?

Thanks as always….my hands may never come clean: (


----------



## RGtools

Shane check out Brit's blog on cleaning up a saw. He has some good tips on cleaning brass.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, evpo-rust won't hurt your brass, but won't help it either.

Removing the lat adjustment is a pretty gutsy move. I don't think you'd joined us here when Al broke his frog putting one back on. I'm pretty sure he was using the suicide hotline for a couple of days there.

To clean the brass adjustment knob I use a wire wheel. A fine works best. For inside I place a small piece of cloth over it and chuck it in the drill press. Take a small piece of sand paper (grit depending on need) and polish it up. I typically go up to 500 grit.

The brass nuts just get hit with the buffing wheel.

How are you managing these finds. Ebay has been horrible lately. It seems like prices are crazy. I haven't even bid in a long time.

I am pretty sure the IBC blades will work with your stock cap. Lance is suppose to be selling them soon. If you doesn't hurry, I'm going to have to place a woodcraft order here soon.


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, the newer, thicker irons will usually fit the old chipbreakers okay, but sometimes there's so little thread on the chipbreaker screw because they were made to mate with thinner irons. I prefer to buy a new chipbreaker as well.

(Typing one-handed because I hit a finger with a hammer. Doh!)


----------



## lysdexic

Shane,
While I was working on my 4 1/2 I keep reminding myself the evaporust doesn't clean , it doesn't grind, and it doesn't polish. This was to manage my expectations that I could drop a grungy part in there and have it come out looking like Brit's D-8s

For my brass I just used Brasso and a cloth.

Don - sorry about the picture earlier. My sense of humor gets me in trouble a lot.


----------



## donwilwol

all in fun scott, all in fun.

although that was a nasty picture. I hope you put some clothes back on.

<smiles>


----------



## ShaneA

Don I got the 606s a while back. The first was like $60 del, and I got this one when I got my 608, he sent this 606 by mistake, so I adopted it too… $75 del. This one was so dirty/grimey, you couldnt even touch it w/o mucking up your hands. Since I havent used the evapo rust yet, I wanted to be careful. I figured it would not remove gunk, but I really have no idea what it will do. Dan sent a dvd w/rob cosman restoring/tuning a plane. He took the lat adjuster pin out, and yoke pin to flatten the frog, so I figured I would do it like he did it. Does seem risky though, but he made it look easy : )


----------



## donwilwol

ok, if you've never used evapo-rust here is what you will want to know.

First, try to get the metal as clean as you can. It just makes the evapo-rust last longer. After while the stuff get dirty enough it just stops working.

Make sure everything is completely covered. It will leave an etch mark at the water line if metal is sticking out. If you leave it soak long enough the etch line will be permanent.

Over night is typically long enough, but I've gone away for the better part of a week and left stuff soaking. No harm.

You will still want to wire brush when it comes out. What's left comes off easy, but it need to be brushed off.

Some metal (most actually) comes out dark. Wire brushing or light sanding/buffing brings back the shine.

If you pull it out and rinse it off, but then don't have a chance to finish working on it, just a dip in the evapo rust will keep the metal from rusting again. I don't know for how long, but I've left it for weeks and rust didn't come back. Just bare and it will start to rust by morning.

Be careful putting the pin back in the lateral adjuster. That's where most broken frogs are broke.


----------



## SamuelP

I did not mean to offend anyone with the "C" word. These "collector" associations have shows that you can attend and they have some spectacular stuff. Almost all at premium prices but you can find some deals. If nothing else they usually have rows and rows and rows and rows of hand tools. The literature they put out is great too. Just my two cents.


----------



## jusfine

Brandon, this is part of my collection…

Sam, I didn't see your collector reference earlier, I don't know anything about an associations, but if I admit it, I think I am a candidate. *First step is admission, right? :|*

Beninvt; some of the recent posters above will make Tommy's collection look like a real rough cut at top planes... go back and look at some of the photos on earlier posts here!


----------



## SamuelP




----------



## jusfine

OOOOH, where do I sign up?


----------



## thedude50

don i am going as fast as i can to get the ibc blades in stock should be right after the new year if you have to buy before i get them ill understand .


----------



## Bertha

Shane, careful with that lateral aduster, lol. If I had it to do over again, I'd buy some kind of squeeze-grip riveter, some tiny rivets, and mash it carefully. You don't want to bust a frog on a bedrock (the thing you paid the premium for). 
.
For brass, I use a fine brass wheel and follow it with a charged buffing pad. I took a mason jar and sprayed a whole can of PB blaster into it. I usually let the little parts soak while I'm getting the rest of the plane ready. It seems to loosen up the grime and allows the wheel to strip it more easily.


----------



## donwilwol

dude, I can wait, just you know how kids are when they want something 

Shane, the lateral adjustment comes off on my 604 when I take it apart, so the blade actually holds the pin in. That's the way it was and I have no desire to "fix" it. As Al said, a bedrock frog will cost as much as the plane.


----------



## racerglen

re froggy..If not more ;=(
I have a Sargent 15 with a broken frog, can't find a replacement..BUT it'll be a pretty penny, I see Bob Kaune has just the lever cap at almost a hundred dollars..


----------



## ShaneA

Don, you got me nervous. I know all too well how much bedrock parts cost. I will try to be extra careful putting it back together. I also might have to get the suicide hotline #, if I broke the thing at this point.


----------



## ksSlim

Micro-tubing from the model shop cut just longer than actual need, borrow eyelet setting pliers from wife's sewing room. Eyelet or rivet, both would do the job.


----------



## ShaneA

Well I have spent the morning flattening the frog, top, bottom, and at the sole where it mates. Being that I am not too familiar w/bedrock design, it is impressive mating area compared to the bailey's. When I began t flatten the mating are for the iron, I was suprised how unflat it was. It took bout 15-20 minutes and a few sheets of paper to get it where I was happy. A couple minutes on the frog base, but the scary part was the large are where the frog sits. I put the adhesive backed paper on the frog and began to rub it along the base. All this mating area, and it was only touching about 1/8" on each side, wow! Kind of defeats the purpose of all that area. I kept rubbing, and after several minutes, had a large even contact area. Taped off the frog, and painted it. Getting closer.


----------



## Bertha

^I like those little diamond plates for frog mating. Works good.


----------



## racerglen

Check Lee Valley's what's new.
PSA backed Diamond lapping paper..

HHmm..and free S & H..until the third.


----------



## Bertha

Hmmm, I'm thinking of an L-shaped jig to let your really get down in there.


----------



## jusfine

Glen, I only wish I was far enough away for shipping from Lee Valley… that place takes lots of my money as it's only 15 minutes from our office in Edmonton and my truck drives there by itself some days.


----------



## Willeh

These boutique made planes are incredible, i didn't know these existed!
I really love the older planes, but i've currently fallen for the Veritas Bevel Up Smoother.. strongly considering a purchase in the new year.


----------



## Brit

Shane - Re your lateral adjustment. They did it when they made it, so you can do it too. Just don't sneeze while you're swinging the hammer.


----------



## jusfine

Willeh, I have the Veritas bevel up smoothers, *they are smooth*. Highly recommend them!


----------



## ShaneA

Thankfully the frog went back together, you guys had me worried7


----------



## Willeh

Thanks jusfine! Everything i've read about them says the same, Birthday is comin gup i a few weeks, I know what's on the top of my list!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pictures or it didn't happen Shane 
Congrats, glad it went back together with no problems.

Ryan (RGtools) recommended using valve grinding compound when flattening the frog/seating area. It worked so much better, for me, than attaching the abrasive paper to the frog.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, how did you put it back together. Did you peen the pin? I'm also glad it went ok.


----------



## ShaneA

It went about 80% with hand pressure, then I put the frog between two pieces of wood and tapped it with a nail set. Its in there pretty good, plus I figure gravity and the blade will keep it there. But what do I know? Pics may be a way out, my laptop is sick : (


----------



## donwilwol

Good deal Shane. The pin is typically held in place by being peened over. Thats were the trouble begins. You need to be careful when you peen it.


----------



## ShaneA

No peen for me Don. I think its in there well enough for my taste. Plus if I broke it now, you would hear a grown man cry, and that aint pretty.


----------



## RGtools

We do not want a repeat of the frog of shame…sorry Al.


----------



## Brit

I thought you'd all like to see my woodworking related Christmas goodies.

1. Veritas Beading tool with beading, reeding and blank cutters. Haven't tried it yet, but it looks good.
2. Dead blow mallet.
3. A Mafe original strop. Thanks Mads.










*Happy New Year everybody!!!*


----------



## thedude50

shane Bob kaune told me when he sole me a lateral lever to position the rivet in place in your bench vise the metal working kind and to close the jaws being very careful this will mushroom the head just like penning it over Ill let you know if it works I am doing 6 604 complete restorations all at once including japanning on at least 4 of them as they are 50 percent or less I got the japanning at liberty on the Hudson it aint cheep in fact it is very expensive.

Willeh We went over the veritas ln 62 thing a couple of weeks ago and I and don went with the LN 62 they are like a dream come true I liked it so much i went crazy and got 2 of them one smooth one is going to have the serated blade that combined with my scrub plane and I think I am set up pretty well.

I feel the need to get my hands on that bridge city it closes tomorrow I do hope I win it.

On the restore front I tooik one very nasty bedrock 603 and gave it a good cleaning then decided to keep the stock japan as it was well over 98 percent. so that ruled out the abrasive blaster and so it was the the new wirewheel. it cleaned the rust off ten times faster than any rust remover and i of coarse used the Trend parts cleaner and it removed the grime and rust in the frog area and the body then I wire wheeled the groves in the sole. After wire wheeling the sides I found huge hidious owners marks on the right side including the date 1945I lapped both sides equily to remove all marks and pitting . them I went from course to fine emory cloth on my sheet of glass I wire brushed every screw and then buffed every one of them including the frog retainer pins . After that I buffed the sides till they shined I had to see how long it takes to get a shine the closs is very high I could spend a few more hours on her but it is a wholesale sale and they didnt pay enough to get a pimped out plane so i called it good it looks really good in person .




































.
\

.qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqx12bwp3.jpg!


----------



## canadianchips

Been reading this and kept quiet…....TILL NOW !
Bertha that heavy cast plane is a shooting plane, with the blade it has in it it was used to cut a spline in a 45 degree frame (similar to todays biskets) I have the shooter with a 1 1/4" blade, used to true up miters on these frames. PHOTO TIME


----------



## canadianchips

Been cleaning and orgaizing my shop, found some tools I forgot about. MY Siegley,,,,,,,I found my Siegley


----------



## canadianchips

Block plane anyone ?


----------



## canadianchips

Rabbet plane perhaps ?


----------



## canadianchips

Maybe just a 45 ?


----------



## canadianchips

Transitionals are fun too


----------



## canadianchips

Latest gotta have…..Moulding planes


----------



## canadianchips

I do have #2 through 8 and higher up, they are NOT ready for a photo shoot. Hidden away somewhere, didn't have time this year to dig them out….ALWAYS next year…
THE MESSAGE given from me today is if someone says you are obsessed with what you enjoy do, tell them about ME. I am not obsessed, I just *HAVE TO HAVE THEM* !!!!
HAPPY NEW YEAR LJ.s, enjoy your hobbies !


----------



## canadianchips

Oh ya, almost forgot….Remember the A lu mo. BAD joke, okay


----------



## Brit

*Canadianchips* - Well after I picked my jaw off the floor, you certainly fulfilled your mission in life by making me smile. That is one hell of a collection. Very impressive. I must show the wife, next time she asks me why I want another plane.


----------



## jusfine

Those Canadians! 

I remembered you had the block planes but didnt know you had all the rest! Great Collection!


----------



## donwilwol

Do those things come in cereal boxes in canada? I guess that put things in perspective. I've only got the sniffles when it comes to the hand plane virus. How did you acquire all those planes Canadianchips? Inquiring minds need to know.

Dude, super fine job on that 603.

Shoulder plane question. (Randy, you may need to sit down for this part) If you could buy only one shoulder plane, what would it be. I'm looking at the Veritas medium size. I'd like to keep the price under $200. The LN looks really nice as well.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Can't use handplanes without sharpening them…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*WOW Canadainchips*- I almost puked when I saw all those handplanes! I need MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Canadianchips, that is a lot to take in. Holy smokes, cant wait to see the bench planes. Great pics, thanks for sharing.

Lance you got the 603 looking awesome, well done.


----------



## jusfine

Don the Veritas is a really good choice, comfortable to hold and adjust. Can't go wrong with that one. I also have the Record (which the LN is modeled after) and I like it too.

The smaller one is very handy as well, I find I use the smaller one more often (in the size of the Veritas small plane, Record 41, Clifton 410, etc.) than the larger ones.

Hope that helps!


----------



## donwilwol

So do you think the veritas small would be a better "first" option? We both know I'm not really stopping at 1.


----------



## jusfine

Yes. I would start with the small one, knowing now how much I use it.


----------



## Bertha

I think CanadianChips might have it worse than all of us, lol. Of all your collection, those molding planes is what I most envy. I'd kill to boast a shelf like that. And THANK YOU for the info on our strange shooter! I had decided that I was going to build a shooting jig for it and make drawer dados, not too far off from its intended purpose! I'll have to pull mine back out now.


----------



## RGtools

Do I need to move to Canada?

Andy, very nice haul. Let us know how the beading tool works out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow:
- to Stumpy for a great video
- to Canadian for, well, isn't it obvious? 
- to Andy. Need action shots when you use that beading plane
- to this Epic Thread for staying out of the BS offered elsewhere on the site. And if you don't know what I'm referring to, congrats. As of tomorrow I'm 'resolving' to never visiting off-topics ever again…


----------



## Brit

...then action shots you shall have Smitty.

I decided to stay out of the off-topic topics a long time ago. I love the idea of it, but unfortunately we can't seem to play together nicely. I'm much happier for it. I get all the chat I need on this epic thread and a few others.


----------



## thedude50

oops coming down to the wire on the bridge city i hope to snipe it at the last second didnt someone say there was a program to snipe bids at the last second


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy- curious to compare it to the way I've used the #66. Going to do a Skill-Building blog someday on that booger (assuming there's not such content on LJs already, like there wasn't for the 78 or 45).


----------



## thedude50

stumpy how about a bedrock 604


----------



## ShaneA

Well fellas, if you did not hear the school girl shrill a couple moments ago coming from the midwest, I got the 606c put back together. I hope to post some pics soon. So, once I had it all cleaned up, my peabrain got out the WS 3000 to flatten and sharpen the iron. But, to my dismay, the iron is too wide. : ( I did use it to flatten up the back however. I figure I am in deep now. Got my new tool all shined up, and now what? Bust out my 800/4000 waterstone and get it soaking. Find my el cheapo woodcraft honing gude. Jump in with two feet, in my mind there is no chance I will get it. Fiddle around with it for few minutes, who knows what angle? Basically something similar to what it had. Real technical stuff here: )...Rub it back and forth. Attempt a micro bevel on the front and back, ( I am a big timer now, used a ruler for the back!) Well, it looks shiny, lets test it out on the back of my hand. Oh my, to my great suprise, it took a full swipe shaving of hair off in the first pass, no pain. Ok, maybe I have got something here! Throw the plane together, adjust the mouth, iron and cap. Throw a piece of walnut in the vise, edge grain up and let her rip. Within a couple of seconds and a blade depth adjustment, I am getting full easy shavings, like I had never gotten before. The edge of the walnut tester was showing tearout from previous efforts. It is a figured board. Within several swipes, the tearout is gone and a smoooooth surface remained. Now I know this is all simple to the pros, but this is a joyous moment for the beginner, I am bouncing off the walls. Just had to share my simple victory. Thanks again for all the help. I would not have been able to do it without Dan, sending me the Rob Cosman DVD. I am kind of a monkey see, monkey do learner. Seeing Cosman do it, and making it look like I could do, was educational and inspirational. Followed all the steps in the tuning and sharpening process, and it worked. So thanks again Dan, that is why you are the president!


----------



## jusfine

Congratulations Shane! It's a great feeling eh?

RG, of course you need to move to Canada, lots of wide open spaces, I even have some land I could sell you…


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks Randy, it is a great feeling. I had doubts if I coud ever make one of these work properly! So it is a little bit of a personal victory.


----------



## ShaneA

A couple before photos…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Andy - Nice treasures there  i too would like to see the beading tool in action and hear your thoughts about it.

Lance - Nicely done! That looks great. How does she work now?

Canadianchips - Wow just wow. 
(anyone know of an inoculation or some such? i know that i can not afford this full blown affliction?)

Shane - Really good to hear. Congratulations man! I'm happy for you.


----------



## RGtools

Shane I am so excited to see the AFTER shots.

Randy…tempting, so tempting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Shane! You are now Fully Bitten and Smitten with The Bug, end to end!


----------



## Brit

Nice one Shane! You're having a better day than me. I put a coat of varnish on a saw handle today, went to hang it up to dry and promptly dropped it in a pile of sawdust. :-(

Managed to clean it up though, so no real harm done.


----------



## Bertha

Serious proud streaming out of WV right now. Good job, Shane.


----------



## donwilwol

Great day Shane. Its a great feeling I know.


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, you've got quite the collection started in just a short time! I'm looking forward to seeing the 606c all cleaned up--and the 608 with the new lever cap when you get around to it.

Canadian Chips, let us know if you feel like sharing your planes.


----------



## jusfine

Don, I was out in the shop today and thought I would post a few photos of the Veritas shoulder planes. I like the small one and here are a few photos. I ran it along a small piece of Tennessee cedar I found in the corner.




























Then I went to grab the Medium plane and couldn't find it, finally did, in the box (with the incredibly sharp black corrugated blade). I guess I tried it out at Lee Valley before I bought it and never used it here. So my comparison is not based on very much experience, apparently.




























As you said, you will likely get more than one, I still recommend the small one first…some comparison photos - hope it helps!


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Randy.


----------



## ShaneA

Randy, I love it, you found it in the box…unopened no doubt. There is something in the Canadian water, there is no doubt about it. : )

Here are a few pics of the 606…


----------



## thedude50

did you re japan or did you paint it over the japan . I really prefer the Japan finish it has a certain look that the paints just don't but in photos they just look black. real nice job Shane I see you lapped the sides and the bottom too yes ? was that the stock tote and you got one that wasn't broken or did you have it made or did you do it your self.

Had a bad fall tonight and got hurt pretty bad. slipped trying to turn off the air compressor and fell I hit my head on a bucket of trend parts cleaner which had my parts soaking in a bath of the stuff fell face first into the tray its about the size of a shoe box and inhaled the stuff also got it in my eyes the stuff burned like mad. I also hit my head hard on the concrete floor with a thud .my head is still pounding all this right when i used the sniper program and lost the bridge city by 20 bucks I was major bummed but the day did have an upside I sold the 603 the guy said it was the nicest plane he had ever seen restored that made me feel great. he ALSO TRADED ME A BEDROCK 604 TYPE 1 IT IS THE REAL DEAL IT HAS THE RIGHT CASTING MARKS AND THE RIGHT KNOB AND TOTE. i AM IN HEAVEN like it is superposed to it says no4 has the b and s casting marks and the machined out patent dated the original 3 line lever cap I will break out the macro lens and take pics tomorrow if my head quits throbbing. To those of you who don't have your Christmas gifts yet they are on their way better late than never. I do hope you can use them .


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, you did the 606 proud. Nice job.

Lance, you're like an accident waiting to happen. Time to slow down a bit. Hope you feel better.

Randy, I've got that small shoulder plane in my basket. I just need to pull the trigger.


----------



## donwilwol

Ohh, and *Happy New Years* all.


----------



## Brit

Happy New Year to you too Don. What about those London fireworks eh? Pretty special.


----------



## ShaneA

Lance,that stinks about falling and then getting sniped. The wood is original, just refinished. I have not lapped the sole yet. I figuring on getting some rolls of the psa sandpaper and trying it. What do I do to get the grooves shined/cleaned. Learned a lot on this one, lookng forward to the next to being better.

Happy New Year


----------



## jusfine

Brit, those were amazing!

Don, pull that trigger, it's a New Year!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## RGtools

Shane. That is an impressive transformation.


----------



## racerglen

Shane, beauty !
For the grooves I'd get the bulk of crud out w/wire brush, then I think the Dremel approch with a fine wire wheel works best..folowed by whatever sealer, rust inhibitor you like, I use the Autosol aproach there


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, wire wheel.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks for the help Randy. Its been ordered along with Anarchist's Tool Chest. (got some plane riding time to fill up coming up)


----------



## saddletramp

I finally found my "friggin camera" so here are some pics of the #2:



















and one more for perspective.


----------



## ShaneA

Bob, that is a good looking little plane, glad you found the friggin' camera.

Don, you are really starting to pile up new quality planes. Guess there may be something to be said about taking it out of the box, and putting it to work. Let us know about it, when you get it? How do you think it will stack up against the Stanley's #92?

I started in on my 5 1/2, I am not sure what the tote is made of, but whatever it is, the finish on it is about 1/16" deep. It is very light in color wood, and may be looking at being kicked to the curb for something else. The knob is the low balloon type, and is rosewood. Took about 5 minutes to sand bare.


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, great restore. Is the tote on your 5 1/2 beech?


----------



## ShaneA

Brandon, it might be. But I am not really famialar w/ beech. So tough for me to say. This is an old plane, somewhere between type 5 & 8, so it "needs" rosewood : ). So I have to see what I can come up with.


----------



## donwilwol

Well Shane, I think that's the last one for a while. Your getting a pretty good stack as well. I really like that 606.

Bob, great looking #2. Glad you found the friggin camera!!

Andy, that's fireworks.

Remember I was making 2 blanket chest, well I decided to make my daughter one as well.


----------



## ShaneA

Don you are cranking them out, I imagine you got those perfected by now. They look great.


----------



## thedude50

Happy new year . I use the sand blaster to clean the groves and then buff them with black compound on the 8 inch buffer this shines the groves well. I don't worry about the ridges as they will have to be lapped flat I use three grits of Emory paper as it lasts allot longer than sand paper. if i am going to buff the sides i use wet dry paper or abralon to 2000 grit and then polish on the buffer it takes several hours to shine a whole body. I am going to have my 602 etched and it will be polished too your plane looks great isnt this your first restore it looks killer you sure have a nice collection going. your ability to go berserk with a restore is only limited buy the equipment you use to make your planes killer did you say you painted the body Shane or did you japan it ?


----------



## RGtools

Randy, do you find the Veritas shoulder planes comfortable to use? I always thought that knob would get in the way.


----------



## ShaneA

I painted it, sanded/scraped off remaining japanning, then painted. It was a PITA to get the japanning out of the letters/numbers of the pat dates. But I had to do it, I have a little OCD on the looks of the planes.


----------



## Bertha

You friggin guys are starting the year off right!


----------



## BrandonW

I'm starting the year off by building a bench. It's going to be a beast compared to what I am currently using. Right now I'm chiseling through the 3 1/2" thick top to create the 4 mortises for the legs. Happy new year!


----------



## jusfine

RG, I actually like it, it fits nicely between my thumb and index finger, you can tilt it to fit the right angle of your hand. Works for me.

You can also remove it if you prefer to…

I have gotten so used to the old style (Norris and Spiers), and the adjustments on the Veritas are very nice, you can set the mouth, and especially adjust the depth or lateral movement of the blade without a hammer!


----------



## RGtools

Nice.


----------



## RGtools

Don. how did I miss that post…looking great.


----------



## Bertha

Don, are the rails dovetailed? I really like them.


----------



## donwilwol

You bet Al!! I wanted dovetails in this design, but I didn't know how to add them with this type of construction. I decided the top and bottom frame would be dovetailed, the upright frame will be screwed and plugged, probably with oak plugs since the 1/4 panel is oak, with breadboards on the top and oak skirt.










If you look close at the skirt on the bench on the left, you see the grain goes vertical. I ran out of oak long enough, so I glued 4" pieces together, cut them to 3". Its a cool change. Sometimes these challenges force me to become creative, which I tend to not be. I like it well enough I may do it on purpose next time.

I've blogged this as well.

Thanks for the encouragement from EVERYONE!!


----------



## donwilwol

I should note that all 3 tops were flatten using nothing but hand planes. Some of the boards were slightly different in width, so I started with my #5 jack for the high spots. This poplar is extremely difficult to plane, so sometime my #62 worked best and sometimes my #604 worked best, sometimes changing from one end of the board to another. I then went to my new veritas scraper, and then touched up spots with cabinet scrapers. I then sanded with 220 grit and poly'ed.

After the poly you can still see remnants of the hand plane marks. I first thought I'd have to do some more work on them, but the texture and markings look stunning to me. Maybe I'll be the only one to appreciate it, and I'm sure most people won't even notice, but it seems to add a touch of "real".


----------



## Bertha

^I totally get it. I intentionally leave plane marks, dovetail oversaws, and marking gauge lines on pieces. I have the ability to hide them if I choose, so it's not a sign of poor craftsmanship; it's a sign of hand craftsmanship


----------



## jusfine

Al, I read an article by Krenov or Frid who said that another person who works with lumber will understand why the marking guage line is there, but the majority of people will just think it* is *poor craftsmanship…

Most of the people who see our creations are in that majority I think.

I also like to feel a plane or chisel track here and there on a project, but for some reason do not like to see the lines left by a marking guage - maybe because it goes against the grain with me…


----------



## ShaneA

The 5 1/2 I am working on has severe pitting in the blade : ( I am assuming too bad to use, it is on the flat side all around near the cutting edge and all the way up. they are about 1/2 the iron's thickness in depth. So guess it is toast. Based on a quick scan, it does not look to be a lot of options at the 2 1/4" blade width. The original is actually 2 3/16. I see Hock has em at about $40, any other suggestions? Thanks as always.

I personally dont like the marking line on the dovetails either. I know better/what they are, but I think they drtract from the dovetail in my humble opinion. Before I knew what they were, I thought they were mistakes.


----------



## saddletramp

Randy, don't marking gauge lines almost always "go against the grain"? 8^)))


----------



## Bertha

^Very true, Randy. In the few pieces that I've sold, I've made them clean. Most of my projects are for myself or my family, so I build them the way I want them, blemishes and all


----------



## saddletramp

Al, If I couldn't keep projects with blemishes, I wouldn't have any projects at all. 8)


----------



## jusfine

Yes, Bob, I think they do! It was intended as a pun…

My projects are all "Blems", even the ones I make for others.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I love the very gentlest of scallops left behind by hand smoothing a piece, absolutely. Mixed thoughts on gauge lines; I try not to score very deep, so the lines are "shadowy" after cleaning up the drawer/piece/assy. Know what I mean?

Oh, and Happy New Year to 2012! Let's each have a great one!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane - RE: Pitting on a blade. I have a 5 1/4 that came with the slightest of pitting on the blade's backside, too. It's a real painful quandry. Either smooth the backside 'til they're gone OR get the edge of the blade to a place where there aren't any pocks across the edge. If it's not right, you'll have ridges across the cut, like when a powerplaner has hit a nailhead… Very disappointing.


----------



## saddletramp

I figured, Randy. Just had to call attention to it.


----------



## Bertha

^There's always the dreaded backbevel. Even a 1 or 2% can often get you over the pits. I like the old irons, so pits are part of my life. I generally just flatten through them (it once took me a week) but I've had to resort to the backbevel before.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I wasn't going there, Al. Didn't want to aggravate you so early in the year, but… 

My 5 1/4 doesn't have the backbevel, but it's also not a user yet (until I get the blade in line)


----------



## drfunk

I beg to differ. My parents dabbled in the antique trade quite a bit and one of the things we would look for on furniture were uneven dovetails with a score line or saw marks beyond the line - that meant hand-made - which usually meant older - which meant more $$. Maybe in the time of Krenov or Frid hand tool remnants were "poor craftsmanship", but in the age of Ikea and Walmart hand tool remnants are signs of "actual craftsmanship".


----------



## donwilwol

Just to be clear the gauge lines are gone. The ones you see the the above picture where before planing started. I wouldn't mind a faint line, but not something that draws attention away form the dove tail.

Shoulder plane has shipped. I hope it comes quick. This week is working local still, starting next week my life becomes hell again. Back on the road.

I like the song Drfunk is singing (sorry, pun intended) It means my projects are worth a fortune. LOTS OF CHARACTER.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

In the wild, hand made is guaranteed with the marks the Dr. talked about. I think everyone on this thread can agree with that. What I kind of indicated is it's weird to strike a deep, heavy gauge line when dovetailing when it's not required to see the line / cut to the line. Know what I mean?


----------



## donwilwol

i agree smitty. Not even when you see as bad as I do. I've found an awl works better for me than a marking knife. I'm not sure why.


----------



## jusfine

I have no issue as mentioned before with other marks, but the across the grain line left by a marking guage is just sloppy workmanship *in my shop*...

I could easily scribe a line across my uneven machine cut dovetails and it wouldn't mean anything as far as the quality or handcraftedness if that's a word, but to each his own.


----------



## drfunk

It goes without saying that these marks would most certainly be hidden on a piece of fine furniture - but it is exactly those hidden areas where you want to look for the marks. Like a drawer bottom for example - you can tell a lot from a drawer bottom.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I love looking at the underside of drawers! (wait, that didn't sound right…)


----------



## RGtools

I leave them on a rough piece. On finer work I tend to mark lightly so they are removed. I think the marks are simply an aesthetic element that you can play with…it looks good in some situations (a pine tool box for instance) and not on others (an Indian Laurel drawer).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Y'all got tons of Christmas goodies, here's my big 'score..' (and I love it!)










Need to hone the blade, then do some polishing, then it's good to go!


----------



## ShaneA

How wide is the iron on that plane Smitty, are there other cutters that can be put in? Congrats on the score : )


----------



## donwilwol

Nice score Smitty. Do tell the tale.


----------



## RGtools

Very nice Smitty. This gives me an idea for my Veritas (the round post can slip and this irks me greatly).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's a 1/4" iron, and as far as I'm aware that's all that shipped with the tool. Just finished lappiing the thing - yuck job…










But that's now done, and the iron is good to go too.










No exciting 'find' story, I emailed Mr. Leach and he found this US-made tool in inventory. Let me at those hinge mortises, I say!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RG- Gonna grind a 'flat' to fix the problem?


----------



## RGtools

Hell yeah.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pics or it didn't happen…


----------



## thedude50

got the siding on the shed done tonight and the roof is more than half sheeted i have to side the galne ends and then she will get buttoned up and I need to make the door I post some pics in my setting up shop blog in a day or two . I am still pretty sore from the fall the bruises look like i was in a car accident damn coumadin I look like i went in the mosh pit for new-years eve not a quiet night in the shop. My new friend came over today and helped me out hanging some siding LJ has given me several new friends.

The Powermatic 2800 will be here on the 4th and so will my new vise cant wait to play in the shop on a high scale of time

Hey smithy how does the quick release work on that craftsman vise i dont see the release

Marking lines should not be seen in the open and i will never sand anything again the dust is death and the plane leaves a smoother finish I guess thye exception to my new rule is plywood it has to be smoothed and I am not planeing it


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude - congrats on progress re: the shop. Sounds like you will get there soon.

Glad to hear the vise arrived! There is no quick release 'switch.' It's hard for me to describe because I don't have the right words for the parts, but when the vise is right-side up, a quick turn to loosen the vise disengages a cam from the threaded rod and the vise can simply be pulled out vs. turned. Pretty cool.


----------



## dakremer

I'm writing something so I can see the latest comments. No way am I scrolling thru all of this!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chicken!



Welcome, dakremer!


----------



## drfunk

Hey, I've got a special request for y'all with plane bone-yards like me. My Type 15 number 7 has the wrong type lever cap. Does anybody have a spare 2 3/8 cap with the Stanley notched logo, orange background and keyhole style screw hole?

I'd gladly trade the earlier blank one that is on it now. I also have numerous spare 1 3/4 and 2 inch caps. I might even be convinced to turn loose of an original rosewood tote or some other mystery part.


----------



## Bertha

^Wish I could help, Doc; I collect the smooth front ones. I'm pretty sure someone around here will have one.


----------



## donwilwol

@Drfunk, I was looking for a smooth and wound up buying two off ebay. Thats the only extra I have that wide.


----------



## RGtools

welcome to the fun dakremer.

I don't blame you for cheating your way to the bottom of this thing it goes on and on. Some interesting topics you may have missed. I have thought about doing a post index for this beast just so you could get a summary of where the comments have meandered but I have no Idea where I would start or how I would do it.

I have not modded my router yet…but I will grab the camera when I do.


----------



## BrandonW

Welcome, Dakremer.

Ryan, a post index is a good idea. We can split up the work between all of us--each tackles a set of post (e.g, 1-500, 501-1000, 1001-1500, etc.).


----------



## canadianchips

I found this shop made tiny hand router in a grab box from "auction sale" , the base is brass, It measures 5 inches across the base.I added the cutter shaped to clean out bead mould, the handles were truned from hickory fork handle.


----------



## ShaneA

It looks like I am going to be forced into the aftermarket iron for the old 5 1/2 : ( I think the original is just too far gone. Seriously deep pits covering way too much area. It looks like Hock is the only one I could find at 2 1/4". I guess my concerns are that the iron I have is actually 2 3/16", is that a problem? It looks like the mouth can handle it…I really dont want to spring the extra $ for the chip breaker. From what I gather, the original will work but there may be some concern about the screw length? Highland sells the Hock screw for $2. Does anyone know if its longer? (i assume it is) or if it will thread to the stanley breaker? As always I am looking to get on with as little $ as possible. Thanks


----------



## drfunk

@Shane - I've never had a problem with the stock screw not working with a Hock aftermarket iron. You might with the outrageously thick IBC ones though…


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, I've never tried this, but from what I understand you can call Hock tools and they give pretty good advice. The number is on their website and it certainly wouldn't hurt to try. Not that buying a used iron is a bad idea, I just find the price comparison is usually to close to not go new. I'd like the answer to your screw length question as well. I've asked a couple of times, even on this thread and never got an answer.


----------



## DaddyZ

7400 Posts !!!!! Where is this thread Going, to the moon !!!!

Welcome Dak

Everyone Else - A Good Beginning to a new Year !!! ok, OK I'll Include you also Dak


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If we'd work up some kind of meaningful index, Al could paste it (with links) in the OP, right? Then keeping it updated wouldn't be much of a chore…


----------



## Dcase

Shane, IBC sells an iron for the 5 1/2, its on clearance now through woodcraft. What type is your 5 1/2? The way I understand it is only the older type 5 1/2's had an iron that was specific to that plane. The newer type 5 1/2's fit the same irons as the 6 and 7. You may want to try an iron/breaker off of one of the bigger planes if you have one and if that works then you know you can use that size as replacement.

Drfunk- I have a lever cap for you if you still need it… I will gladly trade you. I will send you a pm.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I've been waiting for woodcraft to run a sale or Lance to start selling the IBC blades. I want one for my 604. Where do you see woodcraft has these on clearance? All is see is the normal pricing.


----------



## Dcase

Oh BTW The hock Iron will work with the old breaker. You don't need to get a special screw.

I am so far behind.. I have been so busy with holidays and this new baby. Its been a week or more since I have even picked up a tool… I am going through withdraws.


----------



## Dcase

My bad they are NOT on sale anymore! That stinks! The Pinnicle irons were on clearance in overstock for months, it must have ended with the new year.

I bet they will go on sale again soon though. I would keep watching woodcraft. The Cosman matched sets were never on sale, it was only the single irons.


----------



## ShaneA

Dan I have the older one, somewhere between type 5 & 8? I think I will call Hock, I may bite the bullet on the breaker too. More than I pd for the friggin' plane: (

Welcome back Dan. Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## RGtools

I am taking a few hours unadultrated shop time tomorrow for my b-day. I keep daydreaming about it and I feel like I may not get much done at work today.

Bummer is my spokeshave shows up the day after tomorrow.

Happy new year to all since I did not say it before.


----------



## Bertha

Chips, that is one handsome router plane.
Shane, the Hock will fit a standard chipbreaker; I've got several setup that way.
Smit, re: the index; tell me what to do and I'll do it.
I've almost changed the picture to a modern sureform on a couple of occasions, lol
RG, I've got a ton of stuff stuck in the mail; I feel your pain.


----------



## saddletramp

Happy birthday Mr Tools!!!


----------



## TechRedneck

Glad I had the IPad on the road with me while we were visiting the kids in (gulp) New Jersy! otherwise keeping up with this thread would have put me a hundred or so posts behind!










Here is a pic of the Christmas Horde.

I finally got a shop apron that goes over the shoulders, the other one that went around the neck was irritating. Then the kids got me one of those personalized branding irons so they remember who made all the stuff for them.

A Veritas marking gauge and dovetail saw which I tried out only once. The saw feels good in my hand and seems well made. The wife picked up a Rockwell Versacut that I will try and post a review. It's a little circular saw with a nice dust port.

I used some gift cards to get a arbor shaft and buffing wheel with some compound and picked up the #80 on sale at Woodcraft. Delaware doesn't have sales tax and the store was 20 min away.

I spent most of the evening yesterday grinding the marks out of that #80. I saw some reviews that stated it needed some "tune up". Boy is that an understatement! I started to grind the sole on the DMT and gave up. Went right to the belt sander. The blade was riddled with rough tool marks which needed lapped, used a jig with rare earth magnets and put it to the belt sander as well. Whew! Sand … let cool… sand… let cool..

Sometime this week I'll hone it and burnish it. Sure would like to get an old Stanley but don't have time (like some of you) to sit on ebay.

I wanted a small bevel up block and was looking at the WR line at Woodcaft. It is half the price of the LN and Veritas and now I know why. I did not like it at all. I have the WR #4V3 and actually like it, however that block plane was crappy in my opinion. Gad I did not order it on line. I'm going for the Veritas LA Block. Last day for free shipping…. humm.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Let me know what you think of that Veritas dovetail saw after you cut a few joints with it. I'm been thinking of getting one.


----------



## RGtools

Ditto on what stumpy said.


----------



## drfunk

In case anyone cares, I still love me my Veritas Apron Plane. Doesn't have the adjustable mouth, but I have yet to find a situation where I wish there was one. It's the first plane I reach for out of my toolbox - even if I don't expect to use a plane that day.


----------



## mochoa

I got the 2 veritas carcass saws for christmas and I love them.


----------



## TechRedneck

Doc

I remember a while back there was a discussion about the apron plane vs the adjustable mouth block. I may change my mind on this one and get a plane for the new apron. Primary uses will be endgrain, quick cleanup and cambering edges of boards.

I ended up getting a vise for the new new bench today (free shipping) from veratas. I figure shipping in that is more than a plane.

Stump & RG. This is my first dovetail saw, don't have one to compare to but i will give my opinion. I sprung for some Isles chisels last year and will get a fret saw shortly. I see some dovetails in my future!


----------



## donwilwol

TechRedneck, i've been thinking of getting an apron (not the plane, got to many block planes already) I'd like to hear what you got and how you like it.

So I can't figure out if my jigs really made "top 3" today or the computer malfunction sent that message to everyone.

More router planes, carcass saws, marking gauges….will this madness ever end.

Veritas shoulder plane….in the mail!!!


----------



## lysdexic

I've had the Veritas DT saw for about a year and have been quite pleased with it. I've used It as a cross cut for small pieces multiple time without compliants. It is typical Veritas - good price, quality build, flawless performance and funky, non- vintage, "batman" look.


----------



## ShaneA

Don I saw you at #2 on the homepage earlier. Congrats!


----------



## jusfine

Nice haul, Techredneck!

Re Veritas DT saw: *I concur with dyslexic, he said it all*.

Great solid saw, had mine a little over a year.

Also agreeing with drfunk re the Veritas apron plane.

When I was contract finishing, it was always with me. That little plane has been around a lot longer than people think, if I remember correctly, I have had mine for over 12 years.
I remember someone asking what it was a couple thousand posts back when I put up a photo of some of my shoulder planes.


----------



## thedude50

dr do you have a photo and the size i have a ton of lever caps and will go look if i know exactly what i am looking for .

the regular ibc blades are thinner and work fine with a stock chip breaker

Thank Smithy i messed with it and see the cam so all is well very cool design a great vise i need one more just like it if you know anyone who has one ill gladly buy another

The shop had a major cleanup today tossed 15 boxes out and the moove to the shed is almost within my grasp The shop is way bigger than my old one that extra car stall is great its going to be a blast


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just watched one of the newer episodes of The Woodwright's Shop, and liked it very much. It's about handplanes and features Christopher Swartz and Roy Underhill demonstrating the different types. Nothing groundbreaking, but I am a HUGE Roy Underhill fan and might even watch it again this morning!


----------



## ShaneA

Well I broke down and called Hock. He thought the 2 1/4 blade would work for me. $52 later, it is in the mail. Personally it drives me friggin' nuts to pay that much for a small piece of metal, but what can you do? Hopefully it will last my lifetime, and the next owner's lifetime.


----------



## Bertha

^what drives me crazy is paying the shipping. You know, McMaster Carr sells O1 and other sheet stock. One could pretty easily make their own iron. Just sayin.


----------



## donwilwol

"easily make their own iron" I love optimism. I'm not sure I agree with the easy part Al. Maybe we can borrow your easy button Al.

;-)


----------



## donwilwol

According to ups tracking, I have a Lee Valley box at my front door. I want to go home early!!!!


----------



## ShaneA

Al, that is why I called, so I could sing the blues about $10 to ship what costs $3 in real life. He wasnt budging. : (

$10 per order. Thats ok if you buy a dozen, but I cant go there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don - That makes for a long day, huh?


----------



## Bertha

I paid the shipping to have a carving knife mailed. Thing could fit inside a thimble. Don, maybe "easy" is the wrong word but I bed with an angle grinder and a dremel, you could get government-close.


----------



## donwilwol

If you bed with an angle grinder making a blade probably would be easy. It explains why your so "sharp".

Seriously I agree it would not only be possible but not that big of a deal. I just thought your use of "easy" was a bit extreme, but I knew what you meant. I just felt like being a smart @$$.


----------



## thedude50

ya all that shane and you have to grind a couple of angles on the top of the iron and try to make that ugly iron look nice hehheheheheh


----------



## Bertha

Kind of a shame to waste all that cryo with an angle grinder, lol.


----------



## Dcase

I think the hard part would be cutting the notch in the middle for the cap iron screw. The only tool I can think of that I own that could do that would be my drill press followed up by a bunch of hand filing… No thanks..


----------



## Bertha

^Dan, I think a Dremel with a cutting disc could do it. If y'all aren't careful, I will attempt.


----------



## Bertha

http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-steel-sheets/=fnvusp

Multipurpose oil hardened O1 tool steel
1/8" thick x 2" wide x 1.5 feet = $20.


----------



## ShaneA

I am sensing a new business opportunity Al. You could get rich on shipping alone!


----------



## donwilwol

man, you've got me thinkin Al…....


----------



## jusfine

Once you get this endeavor rolling, Al, you will need a little automation which will cut into profits…










Think how fast you could punch them out…


----------



## saddletramp

Let's see: 
Steel for approx 3 blades = $20.00
Used milling machine & tooling = $3000.00 (approx)
final cost = approx $1006.66 per blade

That's a savings of …................. ahh…..................OH!


----------



## drfunk

Me thinks $50 is not too bad a deal for a finished HCS blade. Trust me, you don't want to spend too much time cutting O1. You will lose your "temper" - pun intended - in the process. The best way to do it is to cut out the shape in virgin steel and do the proper O1 heat treat and quench afterward to harden it - then descale it and lightly grind it to final size. With this you need a high temp furnace and some molds to keep everything flat.

The best way to cold-cut finished O1 would be a water jet or EDM. You'd probably want to EDM the primary bevel too. We are already talking a big chunk of change to do any of these things.

Spring steel would be a lot easier to work with and temper - but not as hard.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But Saddle, remember: Al's gonna offer FREE SHIPPING…


----------



## RGtools

Try this on for size. I took today off so I could just hang out around here (spent half the day in my shop and spent the rest on a fruitless endeavor to find the Walking Dead so I can finally watch that…should have stayed in the shop).

Here is the status on my spokeshave. I still checked the doors by the way.

Scheduled Delivery:
Thursday, 01/05/2012, By End of Day

Last Location:
Departed - Hodgkins, IL, United States, Friday, 12/30/2011

Arg.


----------



## ksSlim

fire the forge, bang out the shape, grind to fit = 2 hours, reheat, temper, normalize=4 hours, minimum wage =$7.50 per hour, Iguess it depends what yur lookin fur.


----------



## ShaneA

I think the "profit" comes from shipping…yes sir, that is where all the money is at!


----------



## donwilwol

If I figured $7.50 per hour, I've got some plane restores I could retire on.


----------



## thedude50

YA BUT QUALITY IS WHAT MATERS MOST I could care less about cheep it is quality i am after

hey tech Daniel just reviewed that Rockwell saw it is a great little saw only wish it would cut a 2×4 it needs a bit bigger of a blade but is a very strong tool i hope you really like it all the Rockwell saws


----------



## thedude50

Total tool gloat about to happen close your eyes if bragging bothers you just scroll on by

I just got my latest victim a Powermatic 2800 ONYX


























































































AND NOW A PHOTO OF ME WITH MY MOST PRISED THING IN LIFE MY GRANDSON


----------



## ShaneA

Nice! Looks pretty serious.


----------



## Dcase

RG, Shop time vs Walking Dead… Thats a hard one.. The Walking Dead is AMAZING! Its reached LOST level in terms of amazing TV shows in my opinion. Darn I miss it all ready, stupid mid season break!

Dude- Very nice Drill press you got there. Drill press is one of my most used tools, def a tool I would want to go top of the line on.. You made a good choice with that one.

Also, its nice to put a face with you now Dude! I had a mental image of you looking just like the little cartoon Dude like your profile pic.


----------



## Bertha

You got some sweet locks, Dude! That press is very, very nice. I've got my vintage guy looking for a big Walker Turner. If by the summer he hasn't found one, I'm getting the PM. I love the fence and the slide-out table on yours. I'm pretty sure this is the new press I'd want. I can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## BrandonW

Walking Dead is a great show. I think you'll enjoy it.

Now that Lance got a new DP, Al can send the irons to him to drill the holes for the chip breaker screw.


----------



## Bertha

^I've never even heard of that show. I'm going to have to check it out.


----------



## Dcase

Al, Walking Dead is a newer show thats on AMC and is an original series to AMC. Its basically a classic Zombie movie but broken up into an amazing tv show. Although its a horror/zombie show its not all just blood and gore, it follows a group of survivors and the focus is more on how they deal with life during an end of the world zombie takeover. Its a lot like watching the old George Romero zombie movies. Its been pretty well reviewed.. My wife who is not the horror/zombie type of person watches the show with me and she loves it. Gotta watch it from episode one though if you do decide to check it out…

Back to topic

I have an older Delta floor model drill press and I am very happy with it. I doubt I will be in the market for a new DP for a very long time but man that Powermatic does look sweet. The only real complaint I have with my Delta is I have to move the belts around to change the speeds. I have got pretty quick with it but I would like to have a DP with a quick change speed control. I also like the table on the powermatic.


----------



## ShaneA

The table on the powermatic looks over the top. I have a DPquestion…i have a grizzly, only piece of grizzly I have ever owned. It was a gift, however the power switch does not work. If it is on, it is spinning? I really dont use it much. Do I need to call grizzly and get a new switch, or are there some simple things I can do to put it back to work. It is a PITA in its current state.


----------



## Bertha

^Dan, I will check it out. I got on a Left 4 Dead kick on the computer a few years back. Like me some zombies.
ShaneA, a switch is relatively easy to swap. Make sure you get one that handles the correct amperage, which shouldn't be all that much on a DP. Until I get my big WT, I'll be using my tiny Delta.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, if the problem is the switch then thats an easy fix with most any toggle or pull switch. If grizzly will send you a new one then ya I would go that route. Otherwise just pop the old switch off and pick up a new switch (probably less then a dollar) hook it up and your good to go. You may have to rig a box for switch if you can get one the same size to fit the box of the old switch..

I have done this on both my TS and DP. I have regular pull switches on both of them now.


----------



## thedude50

got to tell you guys i have only started my review i usually use a tool for a month or two in a review but this thing went together so easy the fit and finish is top notch. the table is huge I do have a new woodpecker drill table i will be adding later but this stock table is the best i have ever used the wings make it huge . another thing is the quality of the controls the digital rpm gauge the work light and the twin laser beams are all dead on right from the factory. I am fortunate to get to play with so many fine tools but this thing is very sweet. I really love all my Powermatic tools but this thing is the top tool it just has the winning feel I don't know how to explain it. Al I know you want a Monster Press from the old school bet I would love to have you over for a try out this thing is sweet the speed control and setting the rpm to 700 was a breeze I don't have to fuss with a belt move which is a huge plus I will give her a proper workout drilling hardwood for the new bench is going to be allot of fun and i will keep you all up to date on the review

Today we reached an Agreement with Delta the new Delta is going to let us reissue in a digital format all of the Delta grams from the 30s through the 70s. they will be served from our site to help our site grow. this is very big I would like to ask some of you to help me out and write a story or something for the site. the story will be edited by our editors but I would love for you to do some stuff for the thisoldworkshop.com site I will be doing a Plane restoring story in the near future and would like Don and Dan to help me write that story. the job doesn't pay yet but when it does the people that hep us no will be remembered for the paying story's to come. each of you has something to offer i look forward to having you all contribute to the site.


----------



## thedude50

Shane did you call grizzly to get your switch i think if the press is fairly new they will give you the part if its old you will have to buy a switch either from them or from the parts place i use a few parts places and if you need a link ill send you one or two


----------



## RGtools

I know this is off topic but Al You are so my kind of dork, woodworking, guns, and good ol fashioned zombie killing.

I need a better pc…I have not been able to run anything great lately…but I keep spending my money on tools. I traded one addiction for another, they ended up being about the same cost, but my wife supports this one a bit more.

Spokeshave comes tonight, I can hardly wait.


----------



## Bertha

^we're like zombie brothers, separated at birth, lol. I used to build computers. Even though I never really was a "gamer", other builders were always talking about benchmarking in Crysis. I got caught up in it all and had to build a couple of monster PCs. Although I never got into the gaming, I do own Left4Dead, Borderlands, Fallout, Modern Warfare, and Crysis. Borderlands is probably the one I played the most. There's something like 10,000 different guns in that game, lol.


----------



## lysdexic

RG,
Curious to hear what you think of the spokeshave. I almost pulled the trigger on one Jan 3 at 1130 PM when Lee Valleys free shipping was about the end. But.. I held off. Right now I just have a #51 that I've not given enough TLC to get it tuned right.


----------



## donwilwol

Ryan, better than what? And what do you do with it?

If its the typical email, LJ and web, then buy the cheapest you can find on sale with the BEST warranty. Try to stick to a name brand. Ask anything, if I don't know the answer I know who does.


----------



## Bertha

^You can build a pc in the time it takes to cut some dovetails. I'm just tired of fooling with it, so I've a ton of laptops. Look for a good off-board video card and tons of RAM. If you're doing web browsing, LJs, and even sketchup, those two things will serve you best.

Now, if you want me to build you a monster, I'd be more than happy to help, lol. I've got an overclocked quad extreme on ASUS with 8GB DDR3, two crossfired 4870s, two 3TB striped RAID drives, and a SSD for my OS. I turn it on once a week at best (to let windows7 update for an hour, lol). Instead, I do most of my LJing on a $300 netbook. Just because you CAN might not mean that you SHOULD. Try a registry clean up, malware/spyware screen, defrag, and consider some more RAM. You might be able to eke some time out of your current box (and save the money for tools).


----------



## Bertha

Lysdexic's staying silent but I know for a fact that he built the first HTPC I'd ever seen in my life (true story).
I picked up his ball and ran with it. Overclocked HTPC built on a Black Ops mobo.


----------



## ShaneA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-603-BEDROCK-PLANE-PARTS-/190624068042?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c621471ca

Hopefully I posted the link correctly….Al I did not understand one word you said : ) might as well been in latin. Sadly I have missed the computer boat.


----------



## Dcase

Can I be a zombie brother too? I like zombies!

Dude, I will write up a story/article on plane restoration for your site. Just let me know what your thinking and when you want it. If others do it as well it would be good to split it up into sub topics so that we don't just repeat stuff. I think it would be neat.


----------



## Bertha

^Shane, I only picked up the computer boat for the year that my shop was in storage. I had some serious apartment cabin fever and needed a hobby that I could do on the floor. Enter computers. I friggin hate computers, too. I don't mind the hardware but I abhore the software. I like building them rather than using them. That's probably why I tinker in my shop and never get anything built, lol.


----------



## donwilwol

Since the computer hobby has become my job, I'm not so inclined to fool around with them. Its computers for a living, woodworking for fun. Time in the shop is more important than building a pc for me. Laptops are $300-$500 now, and will do everything the average person needs.

I understand the draw Al, I just get shivers thinking I have to work on a PC when I'm not "working".


----------



## Bertha

I hear you, Don. I'll put the pieces together; the design and assembly is fun. That's where the fun ends, though. My home network got jacked up once by a cable provider and I literally thought someone was going to die by the end of it. Me or them.


----------



## lysdexic

I spent countless hours teaching myself how to build my own computers in the early 2000's. I was obsessed with controlling all my dgital media through an single HTPC from my recliner. Worked on it for a few years. But I never could get it to work. Plus I got so tired if Windows. The anti-virus, the OS decay, the memory leaks, the registry corruption, the reformats, the upgrade cycles…....

That all changed once I bought a Mac. Now I don't think about my computer anymore. Now I obsess over microbevels and benchtop thickness : ^)

Sorry to dissappoint you Al.


----------



## Dcase

I have a Dell laptop thats been running strong for me for the past 5 years. I use it every day all day as its both my business and personal computer. I have not had any big problems, I have no virus protection, I hardly ever defrag or update anything on it and so far so good. I have been lucky I guess. I do have everything on it backed up on an external hard drive just in case.

I used to be right on top of the PC tech stuff but that was all when I was in high school. Its only been about 8 or 9 years since I graduated HS but in that time computer tech has changed a ton. However of all the stuff I have ever learned about computers the thing that has been the most important and biggest help to me was learning how to type fast. I watch my dad use his computer and he pecks away with his two pointer fingers and I just couldn't imagine having to use a computer like that. Last time I clocked myself I maxed out at 86 wpm with only like 4 errors.


----------



## drfunk

Add me to the list of ex-computer builders. Computer building was fun up until about XP service pack 1 came out (2003?). Then the software got too invasive and had to check in with big-brother on any configuration changes. MS operating systems got their foothold because they used to be so easy to install - not anymore.

Not to mention, the price for a decent brand name off the shelf system got to the point that a custom high end system stopped making any sense except for the most serious of users.


----------



## RGtools

Dan you are formally invited to our Zombie fort.

My PC is just tired in it's old age (6 years or so). I prefer to build my own when I go about it because I can nurse it along with a few replacement parts now and then to keep it up with a newer software. I can't play as long as some of my friends my age do… I get way to ancy to do something in the real world. But as a story telling medium it's pretty hard to deny how in depth you can get with one. I just wish I could run Human Revolution (deus ex series)...the first two were groundbreaking but needed better writers.

Back on topic, I will give a very excited review for the spokeshave once I get home and play a bit.

Why am I still here?


----------



## donwilwol

I've worked for Dell twice, for a total of about 6 years. Dell computers are like cars, you either get a good one or a not so good one. Trust me, the good ones are about as plentiful as Stanley #1s.

If you haven't had virus protection in 5 years and not had a problem, you must be the luckiest guy around. I'd start buying lottery tickets.

Scott, The anti-virus, the OS decay, the memory leaks, the registry corruption, the reformats, the upgrade cycles had fed my familty pretty well. I need just 10 more good years


----------



## Bertha

Lysdexic, if it makes you feel any better, nothing has changed. You're still at the mercy of Windows7 and the pesky codec requirements for media center. You can run a 3rd party app but Windows doesn't like those. You'll need software for the codecs, BluRay support, decryption, burning, movie management, etc. etc. I've got almost 500 HD movies on my HTPC. It works pretty well using "My Movies", a media center interface, but the constant driver updates are infuriating. Some cards don't like HDMI. BluRay's shell into a different player. The thing gets really hot really fast. It's really not worth it.
.
The one thing I like is to rip an entire series of a show onto the HD. I did this recently with Justified, Dexter, Six Feet Under, and Sons of Anarchy. I can watch dozens of hours of them without fussing with discs, etc. The Hauppage remote works well but I've never really sync'd the cable to it. Oh well, it passed the time for a year.


----------



## RGtools

PS I could not run Borderlands…barely missed the specs…that one hurt.


----------



## Bertha

^yeah, that stings a bit. I guess Crysis was out entirely. I never really understood the market they were going after when you need a workstation to run their game. Dr. Funk is dead on the money. Sp1 is about where I gave up software pursuits. Win7 is a scam to end all scams but at least it "kind of" supports 64-bit. Both my big machines are 64-bit and I really had to wait almost a year for the software to catch up. I have to run a registry editor at every shutdown. Fake Rean strolled right past my anti-virus and wreaked all kinds of havoc. Anyhoo…


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I think I have that exact plane in pieces on my bench. does the depth support adjust from a screw on top? The screw snapped off when I took it apart. It was really rusted. I need to figure a way to get it back together. A picture of what it looked like in one piece would be wonderful!


----------



## Bertha

I want a wooden fillister badly. I keep losing on Ebay and now I'm over my tool budget for the month (per the fiance'). I've got a few projects I'd like to be working on but it's so dang cold out there.


----------



## donwilwol

ahhh, so your saying that's not yours. Bummer. My shop time is going to crap now. I think I've spent my budget for the year (according to my wife) and I think I may need to buy a new tablet (hate to bring up the PC discussion again). I'm trying to get one out of the company, but you know how that goes. I have a hard time working on a laptop on an airplane, they are just to big (or I'm just to big)

I took that plane apart a while ago, and set it aside when the screw broke. I'm thinking I can epxoy a new piece in, but I wanted to get the blanket chest done while i still had time.


----------



## Bertha

Sorry Don, I scavenged that plane off Google. I've got a wooden plane fetish going on right now. I can't get with the tablet thing. All my colleagues love them but I hate pecking on my smartphone. It seems like I'd hate it on a tablet, too. I'm like Dan; I type really fast. I need me a big fat keyboard.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I had a virus program on my Dell when I got it but I believe it expired after a while. Every time I restart the computer I get a little message when windows opens that my anti virus is expired and I just click that little "X" up on the top right corner and go about my day. I hardly download stuff so I am sure thats helped keep my computer clean.

I hate Mac computers and its for probably no other reason then every time I have used one I go crazy trying to find the little "Start" button at the bottom of the screen. I learned on windows and thats just where I feel comfortable..

Al, I also have stuff I want to work on but the cold shop has kept me from doing so I feel you there. I can spend 30 min to an hour in the shop before I tap out to the unforgiving winter chill. On the bright side I moved all my sharpening supplies inside the house and I have been doing a lot of sharpening and hand tool tune up stuff in the warm house.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mac user since 1984 here, but nothing current. Caught up in the corporate world w/ PCs. Loving my iPhone, though, and I'm about to close the deal on a 1GEN iPad at a good price. I like that thing. Oh, and the Steve Jobs bio was one of my Christmas presents. It was a great read, FWIW.


----------



## lysdexic

I was about to respond with more PC /Mac stuff but that "discussion" can devolve quickly and attract hoards of posts and posters that would be detrimental to the spirit of this thread.


----------



## Bertha

^that is true, Lysdexic. Let's talk about a book my fiance' got me from the library. It was a Taunton book about sharpening. I read the whole thing and really didn't learn much, to be totally honest. I did, however, meet a pre-drill doctor device for sharpening drill bits on the side of a stone. I think General makes it. Does anyone know anything about this? The section on plane blades was pretty un-illuminating. There was a section on rip and crosscut saw sharpening that was pretty good. I really need to take some time and learn to sharpen and set saws. Anyhow, I'm rambling, bored.


----------



## Bertha

Also, I prefer Macs for woodworking:


----------



## saddletramp

LOL. I just read through all of that computer mumbo-jumbo that y'all have just been posting and I be damned if I understood one freakin word of it. 8)


----------



## lysdexic

We need to stay focused on more definitive and answerable questions like:

Power vs by hand
Vintage vs new
LN vs Veritas

stuff like that


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lysd, maybe you're right. But at least in my neck of the woods, passions aren't what they once were on the debate. Now if you want a hot discussion, I'll ask this: Closed or Open Throat Routers, ie: 71 or 71 1/2?

(standing back to watch the fireworks…)

Oh.

There are none.

Oh, well…


----------



## Bertha

71 1/2, by hand, vintage, LN. There, that was easy


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty,

Seriously, does that matter? Not trying to be a smarta$$ and I am still in the market for a router plane.


----------



## lysdexic

Veritas - perfect straight out of the box, cheaper than LN, flawess performance, no refurb time. Plus, they look nice next to my SawStop. :^D


----------



## Bertha

I want to talk about my favorite maker of tools (Preston and Sons) and my favorite maker of irons (W. Butcher).


----------



## saddletramp

Now I at least have some understanding of the topics currently under discussion. ;^)


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hmmmm…. "Does it matter?," he asked…

I'll take the bait, but know that it's likely more about personal preference that objective performance…

The larger routers, like the 71, are for bigger jobs. Thinks like cleaning up the bottoms of dados, or sliding dovetails, or evening up the faces of tenons. In most of those instances, an open throat helps me see where I'm going and I like it. Closed throat routers, ie: the 71 1/2, excel at holding the tool on narrower work, where the overall sole has little to balance on. At least that's what I've gathered (can you tell I don't have a 71 1/2?).

Over thanksgiving I build the six board chest, and routed my hinge mortises with the 71. Hard to do, open throat and all, but I pulled it off. That's when I decided to add the #271 to the till. It's the best of both worlds: open on one side, closed on the other, excels at small work.

So, in summary, but two tools, not one.  Or not. Depends on what you want to do with it / them more than anything.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice pics, Al!


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Smit! I like the open throat routers myself. I like the wide field of view, even with a fatter iron. Routing with a tuned router plane is one of the small joys in life.


----------



## RGtools

I will say that the LN router (the mini) has a big advantage of the veritas. The round post (which I have yet to mod but will once I come up with a solution I am happy with) on the veritas has the chance of slipping laterally when it encounters too much resistance. I have been using it to clean the bottoms of my haunced mortise joints (because I can) and it has preformed very well in this capacity. Once I have an oppurtunity to do a hinge or two I will let you know if the lateral bothers me enough to change it.

The LN post is square…it's hip to be square.


----------



## skeemer

My new jack plane is just about tuned up and ready (at least enough to get started). It came pretty gunked up and rough from ebay, but after 3 rounds of naval jelly, a few baths and scrubbings with denatured alcohol, and several hours with both the power sander and sanding on granite, it's ready to use.

If the tote and knob look pretty nasty that's because they are! They originally were painted black, so I sanded the paint off and have yet to stain them. They are currently smudged with metal sanding residue, but haven't gone through final sanding yet. As it came, the tote had either been cut or broken in half and reglued, but the glue up was misaligned and loose, so I cut through the old joint with the table saw and reglued, then sanded down to 'disappear' the joint. The grain 'almost' matches up between top and bottom. It looks like it could be maple but I'm really not sure what kind of wood it is. It's fairly light weight.

Finally, as you can see from the pictures of the blade, it is still fairly gunked up but I could not make any progress on some of these dark and mini-pocked areas. There is a small spot like this on the sole about 3 inches from the back end which won't sand out either. Oh well, I may work on it some more in the future but I am anxious to start working!


----------



## drfunk

The economy must be getting better, because I've been friggin getting blown away on ebay recently. I'll extend my top price 50% or so and lose even using sniping software. The restoring part of this hobby is getting too dang expensive.


----------



## ShaneA

But Dr? You got that doctor money and the country/western money…you are all set! : )

Skeemer, nice progress.


----------



## BrandonW

Skeemer, great clean up work on the #5 plane. You'll have yourself an awesome user. I would bet the tote and knob are made of beech rather than maple.


----------



## donwilwol

Dr, I said the same thing just a few days ago.


----------



## drfunk

This time last year I was hauling in everything I wanted for a third of the price I'm seeing things go for now. I don't know if my tastes have improved or what. Usually this time of year people are overextended from xmas (myself included). I only target a few choice things anyway, but I can't even touch 'em at my "no regrets" threshold.


----------



## BrandonW

People are overextended, but others got xmas money they're trying to spend--and anxious to get their new vintage tools and so are willing to pay high dollar for them. At least that's what I'm telling myself because I want to think that the prices will go down soon.

Check out this bad boy: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vintage-Sargent-722-Tilt-Knob-Jointer-Plane-Auto-Set-/300644220549


----------



## lysdexic

Doc,

Out of curiosity what are you shopping for?


----------



## drfunk

Lysdexic,

I'm worried that would just jack the price up even further! Not a particularly rare type of Bailey. Uncommon perhaps, but not especially valuable. Heck, I got the #2 for $35.


----------



## lysdexic

Understandable. Just wonder what people are interested in.


----------



## drfunk

Check your PM.

You guys are cool. It's the random google equipped dealers on the internet I'm scared of.


----------



## RGtools

Out For Delivery

Every car that drives by sounds like a UPS truck.

I am just a big kid.


----------



## RGtools

Brandon that is some heavy artillery on that jointer.


----------



## RGtools

Here is a nice one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Item-image-Antique-RECORD-No-311-ENGLAND-SHOULDER-PLANE-Original-Old-Tool-/290651907022?_trksid=p4340.m1374&_trkparms=algo%3DPI.WATCH%26its%3DC%252BS%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D10%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5407783591848234508


----------



## jusfine

After two years of missing by a dollar or 10, I finally won a Spiers coffin smoother I was after. Like Al said about Preston, I have the same affair with Spiers…

Not often I find a plane with a Spiers cap iron, iron and all the parts numbered and matching, and especially without real damage to the tote or bun.










Should have it within a week or so! I will be making a special spot for it on my new plane storage area.


----------



## jusfine

RG, except for the crack on one side of that 311…

I saw that when they first posted, the light sure makes it look like brass. Far as I know they were only made in nickel or plated.


----------



## ShaneA

Hang in there RG….once you get it, the pain from the wait will ease quickly.


----------



## BrandonW

Ryan, that's a nice shoulder plane-I have many gaps in my plane collection, but the shoulder plane is probably my greatest lacuna.

Randy, congrats on that smoother. That's one sweet coffin.


----------



## RGtools

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

Exception

If you are the receiver, please provide the correct shipping address to the sender. If you are the sender, please select the Change Delivery button and provide the correct shipping address to UPS.


----------



## lysdexic

Lacuna - awesome word. First a little Latin grammar with the word Veritas. Now you throw out lacuna in a sentence.

RG - I also enjoyed the "heavy artillery"


----------



## BrandonW

Uh oh! Is your package being sent to the wrong address?!!


----------



## lysdexic

Ryan - WTF - over.


----------



## ShaneA

What was the original msrp of these fancy planes compared to the bailey's price…anyone know?


----------



## BrandonW

I'm glad you liked the word, lysdexic. I try to throw in a fancy word every now and then. ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Exception? Is that is code for didnt get around to it today, because lunch was too long?


----------



## RGtools

I went back to my order confirmation. I should have looked more closely when I first did it but its like they took my address and blended it. All of the info is there but not in quite the right order (no way it's a typo with the way it's messed up…unless I hit my head before I made my order). If I get a hold of LV bright an early with my correct address info I should be able to get my shave by tomorrow…I hope.


----------



## RGtools

Justfine. You are right about that crack..I guess my mind was elsewhere. I missed it the first time.


----------



## thedude50

OK IT TOOK ME 30 MINUTES TO READ THE HUNDRED POSTS SO HERE GOES

My new twin screw 24 inch vise came today it was my christmas gift from my wonderful wife. who promptly told me if i don't finish her federal style book case before i build my bench i had better plan on building my bench at my mistresses house because i wont live here anymore. so she is serious about the book case it hasnt been touched for 6 years and must be first .

On the PC thing I work part time at my good friends computer store have for a bit of cash ever since i got hurt and was on light dut6y . I will gladly build you a putter at my cost and you pay the freight we build only on asus boards and we are proud of it hehehehe the new bulldozer chip is sweet 6 core is hot dump in 24 megs af ram and a huge video card with i vision to support three synced monitors and it will bench mark in the top 2 percent of computers sold several just like this before xmas .

My new disten saws arrived via post office this afternoon the mail was 4 hours late she said they are bombed even worse than before christmas . I also got my copy of the woodworking tool dictionary i skimmed it foe an hour and it is awesome a must have for tool dealers .

Got to play with the powermatic drill press man i missed the delta for a long time when daniel moved to oregon we split up the tools i got my share but divorce sucks so to speak i lost haqlf the tools in the shop and quit woodworking I cant believe i did that what a big dummy .

I went to a job seminar tonight and was offered a spot on the team if i got my license in a timely manner so back to the damn books tomorrow .

we made the deal with delta today we got sole wrights to republish the old delta grams

thanks for doing the hand plane restoration article I will need to add a couple of things to it that i do different than you but it will be greaqt I am too tired to edit this so i am sorry for bad typing spelling and punctuation


----------



## skeemer

drfunk, I got that No. 5 for $15 + $13 for shipping on ebay. I guess I just got lucky, but I had been outbid on some others that ran up to $50+ before finally winning this one. Next up is a No. 4 and No. 7 or 8 soon.

To others, any suggestions on how to remove that black gunk and micro-pitting on my metal? I've heavily, heavily sanded some of these areas with 60 grit and it didn't seem to make a dent, and the naval jelly only removed so much.

Also, any suggestions for shining up the brass screws on my plane? I can shine up the tote/knob screws with sandpaper but the blade depth screw is corrugated and the corrugations are pretty gunked up. I probably won't do anything else right now besides stain and seal the tote and knob, but in the future I'd like to revisit and really make this thing shine.


----------



## Bertha

Dr. Funk, I've noticed the Fleabay prices are out of control. I saw a kidney capped 4 go for over $100. Ridiculous.


----------



## RGtools

I forgot last night. Randy congrats on finally getting your treasure (or at least winning it) I look forward to seeing it in it's place of honor in your shop.


----------



## Bertha

^Yeah Jusfine, congratulations. That's definitely a dreamer.


----------



## Bertha

For Jusfine:


----------



## Dcase

Looking back at that pic of Tommy Mac that Al posted, the first thing my eyes were drawn to when I saw it was his impressive biceps, traps and nice set of pearly whites. I didn't even realize there were tools in the picture…


----------



## ShaneA

He looks a little different than Norm or Roy I guess.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, that's requisite for being a movie star, lol.


----------



## Dcase

I could see him as an A&F model on adds for a line of clothes geared towards handymen and working men…


----------



## jusfine

Thanks Al for the photo shoot… I have some pictured, but not all… 

I wondered how long it would take to digress to this point with all these guys on one thread and your photo of Tommy…*he's a movie star**?*

I'm out of here. He's not my type.


----------



## jusfine

Don / Al, in case you were still looking for an ugly #9, here's one on ebay

With a buy it now price too!


----------



## racerglen

Randy that's disgusting !
How could you sink to that level of tool porn..

;-( or ;-}

Next Christmas if somebodys good ?


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like the pinnacle blades are back on sale at woodcraft…fyi.


----------



## jusfine

Glen, *I have sunk waaay below that level…*

I am working from my home office this morning, and just found out that the UPS truck (likely a tractor trailer) is on its way out here to deliver my LN order… now I know what RG was going through last night…

Looks like I have to leave to deal with some drama, so may not get my planes this weekend. Would hate to leave them just sitting on the freezing ground in front of the door for the rest of the day, you know?


----------



## racerglen

Freezing ground ?
I thought it was hitting +15 your way, or was that a lot further south ?

AND A TRACTOR TRAILER ?? !!
Win 6-49 or Max did we ?


----------



## jusfine

Still snow on the ground here Glen, the pavers in front of my door are awfully cold for precious planes…

It is supposed to be warming up here a lot this weekend, who needs to go to Palm Springs?

I cannot win those lottery things, don't buy tickets. There probably isn't a tractor trailer unit coming, I just know that a certain plane arriving is awful heavy… 
Might have to get the bobcat out to unload.

Hope you have a great year Glen!


----------



## racerglen

And you as well Randy..
I should start by posting s'more picks..
My youngest and me were in the shop last Saturday, my unused 71 in action, some piks, then he took
off for Ft. McMurray…before the job was done.
But at least we did get my recycled T8 light fixtures in..what a bright shop !


----------



## ShaneA

Randy? A tractor trailor for a LN order? Wow, you Canadians take it to a new, higher level…I like it.

I just hope our lawyers finalize the heir paperwork soon : )


----------



## Dcase

I had to run down to the local Woodcraft store on my lunch break to grab something and while I was there I got a brief moment to talk with the owner and he told me they had Rob Cosman coming in for a couple days in March to do some demos and I think classes as well. I am pretty excited if this happens as I would like to meet him and attend the demos and or classes. Should be fun.


----------



## Bertha

Screw you guys with suppliers that you can actually drive up to. I was spoiled in TN. Now, I'm screwed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

sounds like everyone is getting screwed but me. (wait, that didn't come out right)


----------



## RGtools

Al. I hear you. There is nothing out here…even the big box stores are not as good as closer to a more metropolitan area. Randy your toyls will come. Mine BETTER show up tonight.

I am in wood country. You would think I would not have to do all my tool shopping online. An buying wood out here is painful…though not as bad as if I were Brit. This brings me to my problem.

I am about to cave, I am about to build a nice toolchest (yes I am basing it of of the Schwarz chest) because I am starting to get nicer tools that I would like to still be shiny 50 years from now. The reccomended wood for this is eastern white pine, but NO ONE around here sells it. I would like to find 5/4 rough wide panels and about 70 bdft of it (because I would rather have too much than not enough). Any idea where I should look? Any good idea for woods subtitutes? My needs are as follows…

1.5/4 rough sawn, I am not paying someone else to surface my lumber so it can just warp when it gets to my shop.
2. Light. The chest is going to be heavy enough as it is and I would like to be able to move it. (soon since someone just helped me kick my insulation project forward…thank you sir)
3. Easy to work, It's a tool chest not a Bombe'. why kill yourself? 
4. Clear…which kind of goes hand in hand with no 3, but knots would pose a long term issue on the chest. 
5. Easy to dovetail, I have done enough DTs in yellow pine to know that it won't be fun to do them on a carcass this large.
6. Cheap…I would like to have some money left over for tools to put in the chest. (I have $250…my tool savings was in jeopordy for a bit due to some unexpected bills but things worked out in a very odd and unexpected way…I hope my luck keeps going that way)
7. Stable, since this is a solid peice of casework I would like to keep warpage to a minimum….especially since a shop is likely to experience drastic changes in humidity.

Any thoughts? What about white cedar?


----------



## Dcase

Don't feel bad Al, there are so many suppliers near me that sometimes I go crazy trying to decide what one I want to go to! haha

I am rather lucky where I live in that I have access to so many stores/suppliers. The down side is I often make trips to these places and spend money that I probably wouldn't have if the access wasn't there.

Here is a little list of the suppliers that I can think of that are all within a 20 min drive from my house..

Lowels, Home Depot, Menards, Sears, Harbor Freight, Ace Hardware, TS Co, Delta-Porter Cable retail store, Standard Lumber & Supply, and at least 10 independently owned hardware and tool service sale stores. There is also a Woodcraft here but its a little over a 30 min drive from my house.

See here I am complaining about a 30 min drive to Woodcraft.. That 30 min drive does actually keep me from going there often. I am a little too spoiled maybe?


----------



## drfunk

RG, you're in Ruch? I grew up in Central Point. Out on the west coast I build practically everything out of VG Doug Fir or Hemlock. I find them both easy to work. Doug Fir is a little heavy and pretty strong/hard - but it can get kind of cranky with grain direction. Hemlock is definitely lighter and plenty strong, just not very ding resistant though. Another option is poplar. I'd say the cheapest option would be hemlock, the best (most expensive) option would be poplar.

I'm afraid I haven't been to a lumber yard in the Rogue Valley for 15 years though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RG - in my area we can get cypress at local lumber yards. It's typically sold in full 4/4, but rough on one side. Light weight, and obviously rot-resistant. Is that an option for you?


----------



## Dcase

RG- I can suggest Basswood as a possible wood choice for your chest. I don't know if its common in your area but around here its rather cheap, less then 2.00 a bf for select rough cut. Its very clear wood, its extremely easy to work with and its very light weight. I think its lighter then pine. Its considered a hardwood and I think its going to be plenty stable… Not a wood most would think of but I love the stuff.


----------



## Bertha

This one's for lysdexic. Sometimes a wetgrinder is paramount. I bought a little bronze/brass drawknife off fleabay.
Flattened the sole on this little guy








Yes to 1000








Won't fit in anything else but the wet stone; gotta get 30 degrees
















Wire, check








Autosol charged strop








Oh yeah…








Does she hunt?








Oh yeah she do


----------



## Dcase

She sure does hunt… I want one!


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Dan! No marks, no history. I don't know where this little girl came from. I got her alongside that Brown/Sharpe combo shown. I'd love to know the history. We'll make more, though


----------



## donwilwol

So whats the difference between a spokeshave and a draw knife. I would have called that a spokeshave Al. I always thought a draw knife was just a blade with handles on the end.

Like this would be a draw knife in my shop










Most of them have been sharpened a few less times.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think it's a ripping frame knife. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

I think it's a ripping frame spokeshave.


----------



## Dcase

Wow that drawknife may be the most used up one I have ever seen. What Al has in that picture would be called a spokeshave I think. I guess its a drawknife too though… Oh well..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Or a spoke-framed rip-shave knife…


----------



## Bertha

A typo is sure to be identified in this thread, lol. We'll call it a spoke knife


----------



## Dcase

On a whole diff subject, I wanted to mention something I saw today when I was at the local Woodcraft store. The Woodcraft store here sells Clifton planes so I took a close look at them and green they are. A while back someone said the japanning on the Clifton's was green and some of us, myself included questioned that because from the pictures the finish on them looks black. When I saw them today I remembered that so I looked close and its a real dark green japanning. From a few feet back you would swear its black but nope.. Green. Green. Green

Just thought I would mention it.


----------



## donwilwol

well the latest craze is going green. If you think about it, hand planes are just that. Another reason to buy them. They are green.

So that brings up another good point. Ok question. If its green is it japanning or paint? Are the new planes still using japanning?


----------



## Brit

That was me Dan. It is nice to know I've been vindicated. I haven't slept a wink since then and now I can. LOL


----------



## Dcase

Don, I am not sure how the new planes are painted. The finish on the Clifton planes looked really nice, smooth and thick and it looks a lot like the old Stanley finish… The Woodriver planes which I also looked at had a finish that looked very different. It was a rough finish not nearly as smooth or thick as the finish on the Clifton planes… I doubt japanning is done anymore with new tools due to all the advancements in paint over the years. There are probably other methods and types of paint that are better. I don't know though.


----------



## RGtools

Ripping frame knife…nice.

Cypress is not an option i my town. Hemlock moves too much…poplar a bit less, but that is a canditate. Funk, Do you remember any of the places you went. All I can seem to find is beavertooth (nice company but a bit steep and all they sell is s3s hardwood)

GREEN, drat, there goes that idea. I just could not do it. I know that makes me a fascist or something but I can cope.


----------



## saddletramp

powder coating.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wished I had experience with white cedar, that sounds like an interesting choice, anyway.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Went to a couple of antique shops today. Picked up that Stanley #4 I've been wanting. I'm still looking up the date on it, but it has the 1910 patent in the casting. Paid $22 and I'm pretty happy about it.

I also grabbed an adjustable mouth low angle block plane. This one is an old Craftsman #3732 BB. It's exactly like the Stanley #65. Anyone have one of these? Some say these were made by Stanley, others say the BB means itwas made by Millers Falls. I only paid $20 for it. I didn't have a chance to photograph it but this photo looks exactly like mine does.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stumpy - that is close to my (older, I think) knuckle cap craftsman laam block. I love it!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ryan - a1Jim posted this link in another thread: http://www.woodfinder.com/

Looks like most sources are at least 60 mi from you though. Handy little search engine none the less.


----------



## jusfine

*RG, I feel your pain regarding delivery…*
I had to leave earlier today, got home, no packages.
Checked the tracking, says it is out for delivery.
Ate supper, waited, just before going out to feed horses, I refreshed tracking info, now it says it was delivered at the door. Ran around to every possible door, 500 feet down to the gate, nothing there.

Called UPS, they say it was delivered to a totally different address on our road (we live in the country), but she said he had the right address. They will put in a trace on the packages MONDAY.

I phoned a couple of our neighbours, nothing at their place. Now what?


----------



## RGtools

Call LN and then your local UPS distribution center.

It worked for me.










I wanted to do the whole unwrap but I am tired and will be going to bed shortly. Let's just say for short this tool is near and dear to my heart for many reasons, and it works flawlessly so far.


----------



## jusfine

*The lost packages have been found!*
If I wanted to be dishonest… I went to the commercial building down the road from us (I clean their lot with my bobcat once in awhile), and drove to the back where they have a house, no lights on but I can see there is something on the step, and it is 3 packages. Rang the doorbell, no answer, loaded them up and came home.














































Now this is the way to send a plane - 9/16" thick poplar box, all screwed together. I don't have a drill in the house and I am so tired I will open it up in my shop tomorrow along with the other one.

Al, any guesses as to what might live in the poplar box?

RG, glad to see you got your package and it looks to work well!


----------



## ShaneA

So Randy, if I understand…you lifted your shipment from someone else's house, in the dark? Nice! That is a man who wants his tools. Gotta love that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats you two!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Excitement raging at that LN box!!!! Hooray and Congrats!!!


----------



## lysdexic

I share yuz guys pain. I ordered a set of "Arkies" from best sharpening stones before Christmas. Unfortunately, they use the USPS. The tracking info states that they were processed in Greensboro, which is only an hour away, 6 -SIX days ago!! I havent had the time during business hours to investigate yet. I'm bummed.


----------



## thedude50

well its midnight been out in the shop picking out shanes new toys he is one lucky dog and a tough guy to bargain with . I found two of his toys and the other one was in the house as it was ordered for a guy that didn't pay up so i will sharpen them Sunday and send them Monday.

Got two new coffin smothers and a 152 shave today as well the ibc blade for the 152 is to thick i am going to have to open the mouth to get it to fit and have a mouth wide enough for the shavings to go through .

If any of you need a plane let me know i am over stocked and need some cash flow to pay for some books i needed for this old workshop,com

rg where do you live if your on the west coast a great wood is red alder its strong and works very well has good color and planes very nice.


----------



## racerglen

Lance, RG's in Oregon…gee Madrone benchtop ?
Now that'd POP !


----------



## canadianchips

Stumpy. I have some old craftsman block planes, depending on what year they are, my craftsman rabbet plane was made by sargent co.


----------



## Bertha

Jusfine, the wait is killing me!


----------



## racerglen

My son last Saturday, cleaning out a dado with the 71. The project is a DVD case for his girlfriend, from lumber store warped 1×6 pine. We used his great grandfather's B & D router on my folding Hirsh table. Unfortunately the warps and twists meant the routed chanels varied wildly in depth. So I said lets use much older technology, clamped the boards to my bench, they do flatten, and away we went. He's very impressed with the n-o-s 71 !









these are the rest of the tools used..








Now I wait for his return from the oilpatch to continue.
Here's another English virgin that got put to work..

















The sole's never been touched on the 90, orriginal grind marks are there under the nickle plate, and yes it's flat. the loss of plating at the nose I think is from being bounced around over the years.


----------



## donwilwol

Randy, thanks for the shoulder plane advice. I've only had time to test this little veritas, but I actually cut a straight 1/2" dado on a piece of scrap by hand. Again, right out of the box it just worked.

Sorry I didn't do the box to shaving picture routine. Think of it as "sometime your imagination will be better than reality"

But its sweet!!

Glen, you've made me want to go cut a dado with the 71….just because.

Randy, I'm a little envious of your plane collection. You do manage to pull down some very beautiful pieces.


----------



## Brit

Congrats Randy, RG and Don. Lovely toys.


----------



## RGtools

Scott. Those are going to be worth the wait. I am very excited to see what you think.

I woulds post more but I what to play.


----------



## jusfine

Shane, yes I did lift the boxes from a house in the dark last night...

I had a call from one of the owners of the property down the road early this morning, apparently he knew they were dropping off parcels, and why he didn't call me last night, who knows? I didn't ask him.

Regardless, here is the contents of one of the other boxes…  5 1/2 High Angle Frog
The tote is much closer in color than it looks here.

This really feels like an infill plane, I like the weight of it.










As RG said, I want to go play…

Going out to the shop to unpack the popular box next. 
Photos later today when I get back in.


----------



## ShaneA

I love the shine of a new plane…so fancy looking. Good luck with the playtime guys.

There have been a lot of new quality additions to the collections here lately. Congradulations to all! Good to see, in some small way, this thread is doing all it can to help the economy : )


----------



## jusfine

Here is the 5 1/2 with a piece of Peruvian Walnut. Cannot believe how tiny a mouth it has, some due to the high angle frog.



















And Al, sorry for the wait, but all that was in that box was instructions…


















And as strong as the packaging is, the handle still looks a little bent to me.



















It is a sweet plane… back to the shop!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here's a homade router plane of the Ilk I've never seen before:










Pic through the glass case…


----------



## jusfine

Smitty, is that a big wing nut on the back for adjustment?

I envy you, we don't have one place in the whole city and area (population 1.1 Million +) that I know of that has old tools like that for sale…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Exactly right about wing nut…

Had a stanley #130 for $40 that i passed on… Also a strange #7. Lateral adjust, low knob, no adjuster screw, plain lever cap. Tote side of frog, at rhe sole, had a semi circular shape. No dates in the bed. Pre 11… Maybe a t10 or 9?


----------



## jusfine

I had to laugh when I looked back at the photos I posted, I had taken a bunch of photos and I put up the picture of the 51 on it's side in my rush to get lunch and back outside.

Have to love the finish on these planes - see the box reflection?










I also thought it was a little extravagant to spend the dollars on these screwdrivers, but I am really impressed. There is no slop when you go to turn the screws, something that bothered me about my cheap shop 'drivers… plus they are pretty!


----------



## donwilwol

Randy, you've got some more nice planes to add to your collection.

Worked on my raise panel plane today.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh those are nice! I want them both, pls.


----------



## thedude50

nice haul randy I have a 51 on my short list so i will have one soon. I also may have a raised panel plane on my short list if it actually raises panels, or is it an after it is raised on the circular saw kind of plane? I am intrigued about it don where did you get it and what did it cost. I have a new thing in my head i have fallen in love with wooden planes I don't know when this affliction came. I am still a metal plane junky but the wood planes have some real attraction. i must have caught this illness from this thread.oh no i see more money being spent on planes instead of on wood. My new years resolution is to spend more money on wood than on tools. I am going to stick to this one .


----------



## mochoa

Don that panel raising plane is a great idea! Has anyone ever tried to grind the blade (and shape the sole) of and old jack plane into the profile of a panel raising plane? That way you get a square tongue to fit into the groove.


----------



## donwilwol

I've taken pictures and will do a blog, but that plane was a jack I had restored a while ago.
































































To answer your question Lance, I cut the panel with the panel raiser, then clean it up with one of the 3 planes (#62, #604 or shoulder)

I raised 2 test panels, one in pine and one in oak (oak is a real small one). I need to find a more convenient way to raise and lower the spur blade, but it work well enough that I will use it.


----------



## Brit

I love seeing shots with your left thumb in them Don. Another couple of months and that nail will be as good as new. LOL


----------



## jusfine

Don that Veritas looks right at home with you…


----------



## donwilwol

a thumb in the grinder is not suppose to be.


----------



## donwilwol

Randy, I absolutely love it. I've done nothing to it except take it out of the box. It took me a minute or two to figure out how to put the blade in. It works great.


----------



## canadianchips

Hey Guys….Shhhhhhhhhhhhh….Taking these old planes and converting them is a secret….....
now we are going to have to spend mega bucks buying them, because EVERYONE will want them to do this.
PS. The "Liberty Bell" plane is a great converting one, thick iron, and has an little easier micro adjustment lever !
I'm just saying…..................................


----------



## canadianchips

Some little changes that sometimes just happen.


----------



## ShaneA

Randy, does LN offer the board for that 51 too? And if they do did you get it or are you going to?

What are the early results with it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No LN board, I think, but at one point I read they would offer plans for a good one. Did (do) they have plans for a 51 chute board posted?


----------



## jusfine

Smitty is right, the plans are also included with the plane, but you can download them from their site. Go to the page for the 51. *EDIT:* I just went to get it and add a link and it is gone… strange.

In some ways I am trapped, I get these small jobs that pay for my plane addiction, but then I have to do them and have not as much time to play with the the planes I buy… so *Shane, the short answer is that I took it out of the box and haven't done anything else with it* as I am now building oak light surrounds for a friend…

As much as I try to get wrapped up, I always get one more little job to do - tell me what you would charge to make up these "boxes" to dress up some lighting fixtures:

4 simple boxes made of oak 13/16" material, 5" high. 
Outside measurements are 52" x 9". 
Rout the top and insert a 1/2" baltic birch piece for a top. Nail a 1 1/4" strip on the bottom for support for the lenses, cut lenses to fit.

He supplied the lenses, and has purchased the fixtures. I make the boxes and cut the lenses.

How much $$ ? Any guesses on what you would charge?


----------



## Bertha

This is what I'm talking about. Serious plane stuff going on in this thread this weekend. The Xmas toys are really starting to come out!


----------



## ShaneA

How much to charge always gives me a headache. For me, it usually comes down to the PITA factor. No fancy formulas for me. I try to estimate how long it will take me in hrs, how much in materials, then what is it worth to me. The project you described sounds "easy", will you be applying finish, and doing "electrical" installation? Sounds about like $250 to me, but I think I usually undercharge. What was your quote?

I took measurements for a laundry room cabinet job yesterday. About 6'x8' white oak raised panels. Pretty straight forward design. With the exception of a vaulted ceiling that the cabinets need to go to. I have never made cabinet boxes anything other than square/rectangle. I haven racked my brain for the quote yet, it is the worst part for me. It is on other side of town, and in a house that is about 3x times nicer than I am used to working on. She showed me her bath vanity she wants it based on…from restoration hardware. Enough said there. I looked it up when I got home $3k. However, it is these PITAs that support my growing habit/addiction.


----------



## jusfine

Welcome back, Al!

Shane, I do the same kind of calculations, but my wife says she takes my estimates, doubles them and adds a few hours and she is closer than I am… 

No staining, no install, build the boxes, cut the lenses.

I told him $425.00 and he said "how come so cheap?"


----------



## donwilwol

So my wife and I were running some errands and decided to stop at our local antique center. I don't usually find much because the prices are typically steep, but there are a quit a few tools to hold and look at. But today:










Now I need another block plane like a hole in the head, but i've always wanted a #18, not sure why, just one of those things.


----------



## RGtools

Because it's the best block ever made Don.


----------



## Bertha

^Agree with RG. I love mine.


----------



## donwilwol

I have the 9 1/2 with an 18 knuckle on it. Basically the same thing. That one has the older knuckle. I like that plane as well. Along with the other 2 - 9 1/2s. Its a sickness I say!!


----------



## donwilwol

I remember someone saying if they had seen the Stanley tote stickers they would buy them. Well, here they are again.


----------



## ShaneA

That is a pretty sweet looking plane Don, congrats on the new adpotion. I am sensing a new, new till in your future based on these adoptions.

My Hock blade came Saturday…now obviously I know nothing about blades, steel, or planes for that mater, but I do have some observations.

I am still friggin upset to spend $10 to ship : (

It is black, WTF? Dont they know I like shiny things?

It comes quite dull, and with a lip in the back….for $52 they cant even send a sharp one? I was thinking I could not even cut my finger with this thing.

Sharpening/flattening this thing is a pain. The back was not really even close to flat in one spot. I got it flat/polished about an 1/8" back from the edge. But behind that there is a low spot…is this acceptable?

The chipbreaker screw barely works, really close on that one.

Once I finally got it "sharp" I cut my finger, go figure!

Well thats my new guy opinion…


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, so far I've managed to squeeze them all in.

Sorry to here about the Hock blade. I'm still leaning toward the IBC. Of course the one I need is the one NOT on sale.

Oh, and one other thing, I liked your 5 1/2 so much I went to ebay. I have a 5 1/2 and it works well, but its made in England, has a steel adjustment knob, not so nice knob and tote, and just don't fit my collection. I bid on an old rusty thing but the real deal. I lost it by 50 cents. It made me think maybe the one i have is ok for now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Those decals- reproductions! Urgh. That's aggravation. And talk about shipping: $6 for four stickers? I'm torn…


----------



## ShaneA

I am thinking $6 for shipping is bordering on criminal. One first class stamp should cover it. So if you get stickers, does that mean you wont be using that plane anymore? Cause I figure they wear off quickly. But they are cool.


----------



## Bertha

One of us needs to start printing stickers. That's electronic highway robbery.


----------



## jusfine

Shane, the stickers are coming from Spain… doesn't seem like much for shipping compared to what we pay here.


----------



## ShaneA

OK Randy, from Spain I guess thats ok! : ) maybe I am getting too price sensitive on the shipping?

I wanted to post my pics of the type 8, 5 1/2 completed and Hocked up, but I cant get the laptop to connect to the net. Painful.


----------



## donwilwol

I didn't look deep enough to see if they were repo's or not. I'm sure the last time they said new old stock. I didn't mean to start an anxiety attack or anything


----------



## thedude50

Well they may be reproductions i think he has a ton of them and at 25 a set it is kinds steep i have a bgood tote with an original sticker on it maybe i should send it to daniel and have hip make a master and have some slide off decals made they will cost me about a quarter each so ill gladly share them with you guys no need to worry about paying 25 bucks for 4 thats a rip off maybe ill have enough made to sell for 15 a set and under cut him hehehhe

I got the shed all closed in just need to make the door do the trim and roof it. thank god this thing is almost done I am tired of working on it and want to have it full of my junk. that way i can do some real woodworking. I have a federal style book case to finish and i have a bench to build as well as test some tools I won a 164 LN on flea bay it is a smaller 62 or simular to a 62 and i love my 62s a great deal ai cant wait to get it here and the 51 is now next on my list that will have to come from LN as there arent any on fleabay.

Here is a question for you guys if you could only have one plane what would it be FOR ME THE CHOICE WAS VERY HARD BUT I HAD TO GO WITH THE 62LN AS IT IS MY MOST versatile PLANE Oops sorry i hit the damn caps button again any way it cuts very smooth in strait and figured wood and it is good on the shooting board a must have for most woodworkers

the only thing that came close is my bedrock no4 type 1 and that is because it was the first bedrock I love bedrocks

Don I think i have a fairley nice 5 and a half bedrock with a round top if your intrested let me know i need to get some cash togeather so i will sell it for what i have into it


----------



## thedude50

hey Canadian chips i want to know what your talking about I just dont read small print on photos well and I dont get what your talking about and i want to please elaborate on your post a bit more in detail


----------



## ShaneA

Here are some pics of the 5 1/2. It has some pitting in the sides, and in the chip breaker. The iron was too far gone, hence the Hock. This may be the oldest plane I have, but not sure. I guess it looks ok for being 110 yrs old or so. I will say, not having the screw to adjust the frog, is a bit of a pain. I can already see that I like the Bedrock design, when it comes to this aspect. Seemed to work pretty well, just tried it on some white oak I had laying on the bench. Made shavings, no tearout. What more could I ask, right? I need to adjust the frog better, as it is now, the depth adjustment screw it too far out. I had lost out several times trying to get this number plane. But I think I am glad I finally got this one. I think it looks cool, but time will tell how we get along…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

10 sets of four, I'm thinking a liscense to print money. Shane, the vintage tools I have (with what better d*mn well be vintage stickers. . ) hold up well. Very well. In other words, I use them regularly and the decals haven't chipped or pealed at all. I won't get them, and glad I have the bench set I do now that repos are on the mkt that I couldn't know for sure buying 'remotely (dealer, eBay, etc)

Beautiful 5 1/2!!!


----------



## thedude50

shane are you now polishing your brass when i have pitting i sand it out screw the patina if it has pits it looks bad i sand and sand till its flat

Don the 5 and a half i have is a bedrock round top so its a 605 1/2

I prefer the bedrocks either round of flat top so i try to have as many as I can on hand


----------



## ShaneA

Lance I just clean them best I can. Use a fine wire wheel, fine sandpaper, whatever I can to get in the small places. They just seem to shine up. I would be scared to try to sand past the pits from a structural standpoint, but what do I know? They do bug me though. I think I am all about the shine. Restoring these planes seems kind of like old cars in a sense. Some people prefer original, some like restored, and some like restored modifications. I am probably in the resto mod, catagory. If you can hop it up, shine it up, modernize it, and make it perform better…sign me up. I really dont dig patina per se. But I can see how people would prefer that, and original japanning. But I am the monkey type who prefers shiny things. Sad, but true.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane,
I worked on a couple more planes this weekend and during which I gave this restore vs patina debate one consideration. This is my rationalization.

I appreciate patina I really do. Who, who appreciates vintage tools, wouldn't. But patina does not equal dirt, it doesn't equal grime and it doesn't equal rust. Furthermore, patina does not forgive poor machining and compromised function.

So, it is degreasing, scrubbing, evaporust, lapping, sanding and polishing for my vintage planes.

I love an old tool with patina. But here is the thing, from now on that 4 1/2's patina is going to come from me.


----------



## drfunk

I'm more sentimental about the whole thing. If a plane was totally neglected, well then I restore it and use whatever tools are at my disposal. If a plane was well loved and taken care of, I don't change a thing - save for maybe some oiling and fussing. If a plane was well loved and then neglected by subsequent generations I do my best to try to get it into the well loved state. I take this approach with all my projects, be it guitars, antiques or electronics. I find many people appreciate the sentimentality.

Like James Jamerson used to say, "The dirt keeps the funk."


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, this is my best plane. It's my non-Bedrock, Type 13, original SW-bladed #4 smoother with partial decal, essentially untouched from the day I rescued it from an antique store for $40 two+ years ago… No rust. Dirt? Maybe. Grease? Perhaps. Evidence of 80-years' use on every surface, in every nook and cranny. And I love adding my sweat and tears to the history.

The tool is mine, but I'm also a part-time steward. Because if I do right by this tool it will be appreciated by one of my sons, perhaps, in the way I love the tool for what it can do *and* for what it's meant to others before me. And patina, that much-maligned and overused word, describes fully what I see in my #4 SW smoother. I'll never shine it. Never.

And that's all I got to say about that.


----------



## ShaneA

Well said Smitty, I knew there were many trains of thought and preferences when it came to this subject. One of the many great aspect to these tools.

I see what looks to be the sticker too! Very nice sir.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just anchoring the Low End of the restore topic. I really mean it when I compliment you and Don and Scott and Randy and all the rest of the very fine gents on this thread that do true restores. It's breathtaking!!! The tools are beautiful and it's obvious you guys love them and that's outstanding. It's just not for me, that's all. On occasion, with rust and neglect? Then, perhaps….


----------



## drfunk

Smitty, I have the #5 big brother to your type 13 and I love it just as much. It's uncanny how similar it looks (I need to post pics). About the same amount of label too. I think it was my first vintage bench plane and to this day it is the first plane off the shelf when I work on nice wood. I've slathered it with beeswax and set it up for jointing (not a typo) but that's about it - other than replacing the blade with a hock to preserve the original.

I can tell somebody loved your plane too and took care of it.


----------



## Brit

How cool is this?






Urban Tree to Bicycle from Spots Unknown on Vimeo.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Doc, I'd like to see a pic or two!

Andy, that's prett cool.


----------



## canadianchips

Thedude50.
Post #7563.
These were stanley #24 planes that I modified a few years ago. The plane on the LEFT picture, tag says "1/2 round bottom", the middle one says "camfer plane" and the right ones says "compass plane". Shaping yhe bottom was the easy part, making the blades match the profile was harder, especially when I had to shorten the LEVER cap on the camfer plane. That is when I realized it is easier to use older , thicker irons with NO lever cap or chip breaker to deal with.


----------



## Bertha

I was about to say that I've drifted away from re-japanning, etc. but I just realized I painted the most recent plane I restored. I've got a mix, I guess. I'll definitely take the metal down but I take each plane as it comes.


----------



## skeemer

Got to start using my 'new' Bailey No. 5 this weekend, and after a few boneheaded moves (didn't counterbore one of the screws in my bench stop and nicked the blade, which warranted 30 min resharpening) and some learning curve on how to plane with the grain and get smooth shavings, I made a bit of progress on my first project:










A couple issues that I found, which I assume is just part of the learning curve of hand planing but maybe someone will have some advice:

1. I found that when I was taking any cut deeper than a super thin shaving, the plane would skip about 2 inches onto the board once the blade made contact and then run smooth the rest of the way. It didn't seem to matter how slow or fast I tried to move the plane, I'd get this skipping action which I had to work out with finer shavings.

2. I had a lot of difficulty planing the board evenly. I'd a few passes and then hold the board up and it would look like it was twisted, with two caddy-corners being planed more than the other two. Maybe this just takes practice of keeping even pressure on the plane and following through the end of the cut with even pressure, but I kept running into this problem on all 4 boards I planed yesterday.

Loved the time I spent with it though, although i'm a little achy today!


----------



## Dcase

Ahhhhh that LN 51 looks very nice… Someday…

Restoring planes- I have completely restored a lot of my planes, many of which were repainted. I do like the look of the patina on a tool when the tool has been cared for and has not rusted but if its been neglected and is badly rusted then I restore it. I don't really like repainting them anymore only because of the amount of time and work that it takes. Like Al I kind of take them case by case. The plane will talk to me and tell me what it wants.

One of my favorite planes is my 5 1/2 and thats one that I didn't restore. It was well taken care of, was not rusted and has a nice patina to it.


----------



## Bertha

^one of my favorite planes is my #3; same story. It's the one that makes me wish I hadn't painted the others, lol.


----------



## Dcase

I will also say there is a difference when using a nice shiny tool as opposed to one thats not. Using a nice shiny plane or tool really gives a positive feeling. Its hard to explain but with you guys I don't have to because I am sure you all know and have that same feeling.

On the other side, using a plane or tool that is covered in patina and has a great aged look also gives a good positive feeling when using it. Again hard to explain but I think you guys know what I am saying.

When I use a plane like my 5 1/2 which is not restored and has a great patina its gives me a different mental feeling then what I get when I use a nice shiny plane. I love the way that both make me feel when using.

You guys know what I mean?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don - Nice score.

Shane - Another beauty.

Lance - Happy to hear you are getting closer to completion of your shed.

I don't have enough experience or competency with restoration yet to have an opinion one way or the other on patina. At this early point my only goal is getting the tool functioning well. If the rust is not removed wont it allow the tool to further degrade? Is it possible to remove rust while leaving patina?

Side Note:
Has anyone utilized Paul Sellers' oil rag in a bean can (for lubing the sole as you plane) yet?


----------



## Bertha

*You guys know what I mean?*
I definitely do. The difference in feeling is really conspicuous for me with measuring tools. If a pick up a shiny Starrett, I get the feeling of new-age engineering precision. If I pick up an old try square, I get a very old World nostalgia. I totally get it.


----------



## canadianchips

Dan, I definately know what you are saying. I restore my old tools with the same approach (Other than the tool talkin to me, *WE NEED TO TALK*, I spent a few hours and money laying on a leather couch talking to my shrink because I casually said that MY TOOLS WERE TALKING TO ME ,ONCE







)When I started restoring- quite a few years ago now…..I was gung ho at making EVERYTHING SHINY, probably ruined the value of a few things too, but I loved it…..Todays approach is remove the grime and neglect and make the tool once again workable….that includes all moving screws, sharp blades, totes and knobs without chunks missing. I am the one that sleeps at night, because I am the one that made the decision to restore the tool. I could care LESS what any antique DEALER may say about what I did, can you put a dollar value on a perfect ,thin shaving coming off an old restored hand plane ? Some put a value on a rusty piece of CRAP,that doesn't work, just been laying their calling it Patina or whatever, not capable of doing nothing for past 50 years, just buy it cheap and sell it high. NOW a 150 year old hand plane that is original, all the parts move freely and has been CARED for definately IS worth more if it is left alone.


----------



## drfunk

canadianchips makes a great point. Most of these planes aren't rare by any shape of the word. Stanley sold millions of Bailey and Bedrock planes - at any given time there are 10 or more of each model on ebay right now. The ones that are rare are the few and far between type 1's and 2's or any prewar model in pristine condition with/without the original box. There is no harm in making a common tool functional.

It's interesting, I think I'm starting to realize that perhaps I like my woodworking tools to look old because my job requires me to use new, clean state-of-the-art engineering and machining tools on a daily basis.


----------



## donwilwol

Tony, I often use fluid film instead of wax on my soles. I've been just using a rag, but the Paul sellers rag in the can is on my very short list.

Patina is good. My 604 was not restored, just cleaned up.


----------



## lysdexic

I mentioned restoring planes to Roy Underhill yesterday. He gave me a sly look and then showed me his MOST favorite plane. Beaming with pride he held up a beat to snot, wood bodied jack that embodied the antithesis of restoration efforts. But he soon scowled because he noticed insect holes in the body of the plane. He was upset because these hole were NEW and remarked how he needs to fill the holes with wax.

Just for perspective.


----------



## racerglen

Hmm..
Hot wax ?


----------



## mochoa

I love Roy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur- ditto!


----------



## ShaneA

I knew the patina/shine/resore topic would bring out the opinions. I like the case by case scenario. But I will agree with the good Dr, on the point that the planes I own are not "collector" planes or scarce per se. If I had a feeling that I would seriously destroy the value of a rare plane, I would not touch it. I just like me some shine at these infancy stages of my plane sickness. But I also see the beauty of the patina, but not rust, grime and grease. I guess I may mistakenly have the feeling that I am sort of "resetting the clock" on some of them. Maybe extending the life expectancy, if you will?


----------



## YorkshireStewart

This wonderful thread has swung hither and thither around "Handplane of your dreams". A fascinating thread indeed. I thought there may be some readers who hadn't come across my attempts at re-creating some planes from the past. During the time I was making them, I certainly did dream about them, so I believe my ramblings here are valid!

First one is a replica of a Saxon plane from around 600 AD:



This one's Roman from the second century AD:



Another Roman one:



And a third:


Nothing has changed too much in 2000 years has it?


----------



## Bertha

Thank you Stewart!!! I had seen your Romans but the first one is new to me!


----------



## jusfine

Only thing changed is the price… you need more than two sheep to get one now.


----------



## Dcase

I look at planes all the time on ebay and have been for about two years now. After two years of watching what the different planes sell for I have realized that restoring a planes does not hurt its value at all. In fact the restored ones often sell for more then the non restored.

The last plane I sold on ebay was a #7 type 6 that I myself got off ebay a few months prior. I won the auction for the #7 for 26 dollars. Thats a great deal on a #7 which is why I got it but it was in poor shape. I got the plane, restored it, tuned it and shined it up nicely. After owning it for a couple months I decided to resell it on ebay. It ended up selling for a little over 70 dollars. So did I hurt the value of that antique tool? Nope!

Most of the antique tool dealers that I have seen are not current as to whats going on with hand tools right now. Interest in using hand tools has been on the rise and there are more and more users every day and fewer collectors. If anyone was to ever try and tell me that restoring a plane hurts its value then I will throw my #7 story in their face. I have no doubt at all that the planes in which I have restored would sell for more then what I paid for them if I were to sell them today.


----------



## Bertha

I don't think any of us would spraypaint an early Victor, lol. But there's an inherent value in one of your users that's often more than it's street value. I wouldn't sell my #7 for $500, which is more than the LN jointer.


----------



## Bertha

Andy just posted this in another thread, huge lol. He was joking, but I might not be!!!


----------



## Dcase

Thats the thickest work bench top I have ever seen! I don't know that my bar clamps would open enough to clamp something to the top! LOL


----------



## Bertha

Doesn't matter, Dan. You just have to get LONGER CLAMPS! I love it. I was planning on 6" thick but seeing this, 10" might be required, lol.


----------



## RGtools

That is great photoshop roubo. But why not beef up the legs too?


----------



## Dcase

Photoshop? I thought it was the real deal.


----------



## Bertha

^Mine will be, Dan, lol


----------



## canadianchips

I prefer the corner model.


----------



## Bertha

^lol. I wish I had PS on this computer. I'd use your corner bench as a shoulder vise!


----------



## BrandonW

Stewart, those are some very nice replica planes! I do a lot of work in ancient history and really appreciate those Roman planes. It's so amazing to me how similar they are to 19th century planes.


----------



## donwilwol

Seems like a good deal if you can get this for the starting bid or close. A 60 1/2 block for $15 Snipe it. I've got two or I'd be all over it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I got a good deal on a plane today, near perfect condition! I wondered if this one would stump anyone on here…

Ever see one of these? It's a bit shorter than the Stanley #3, the iron is only about 4 inches long and is adjusted by two knobs which fit in slots on the back corners of the iron. This adjusts the depth and the lateral alignment at the same time.

It's the only one of this type I have ever seen. Anybody else?


----------



## lysdexic

Stumpy,
I am stumped (sorry). Is it new or pristine vintage.

Al, given the thickness of the bench top you will have to saw the legs. I don't think your tall enough.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't want to give too much away and spoil the fun of guessing. But I suspect someone will get it shortly…


----------



## DS

I clicked through on a Woodcraft ad today just to see what was good over there after the holidays.
Turns out they are clearancing out a number of hand planes. These look like really good prices to me, but, being a power tool guy through and through, I haven't the foggiest idea if these Groz branded planes are any good. Looks like one could get at least a basic set up for not much money.

FYI: I'm in it for the utilitarian aspect of woodworking - I'm not looking to build my legacy in a collection.

All opinions are welcome.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I own some Groz planes. They are sort of mid-range. But with some tuning, maybe some cleanup of the casting, etc, they can be well worth the clearance price.

The funny thing is they come packaged in so much freakin' oil that it takes a day just to clean them up!


----------



## AnthonyReed

StumpyNubs - Harbor Freight special? http://www.harborfreight.com/no-33-bench-plane-97544.html 
made in India?


----------



## drfunk

DS251: I wouldn't bother with a Groz plane. Get yourself a vintage Stanley or Millers Falls from a 2nd hand store and you will be much better served at about the same price. Groz are made in India.


----------



## StumpyNubs

NAILED IT!

Now, I am no fool. I know the difference between an LN and a HF. But this little sucker was $10 (not even a sale price!) and I have to admit, I am IN LOVE! (At least as much as somebody can be in love with a cheap plane)

Sure, it is likely a cheap iron that won't hold an edge long. (Time will tell as to its quality), but I LOVE the adjustment design. My Stanley #3 is really cramped for my hand. This is really comfortable because there is no need for a lateral adjustment lever or a long blade, giving a lot more room around the tote. And there is a lot less play in the adjustment with this design.

I mean it, you should drop the ten bucks and at least try one out. It made the shavings in the photo right out of the box (although it should still be sharpened properly). It may not become your go-to plane, but It will see some use in my shop. And you won't have to worry about lending this one out, or scratching the sole on a nail, or dropping it on the floor. Not at this price!

(No, I am not paid by HF or anybody else


----------



## StumpyNubs

A bit more on the Groz planes:

I own a Groz block plane, and I prefer my older Stanleys. But, for the more expensive planes, like the larger ones, a Groz on clearance is not too bad. I have a #7 short jointer I got on clearance at Woodcraft. I never would have paid full price, but for $50 it is a lot cheaper than a Stanley #7 in the same condition. And after I did some sanding on the frog, etc, I was very glad I bought it.

But when it comes to smoothers or jack planes, I bought older Stanleys. And if you can afford better for the large ones, go with the Wood River, they are very nice.


----------



## bandit571

Just a couple of mine….


----------



## donwilwol

I just lost a crusty old #7 by 32 cents.

Stumpy, lets ser the shavings.

DS231, the dr gives good advice. Go vintage. It's less work to tune.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don- Did you mean "let's SEE the shavings"?

The curls in the photo came from using it right out of the box. And it took all of 5 seconds to set up, which is why I like the adjustment knobs on this style.

But I will have to sharpen it properly to see what it can do.

Don't get me wrong, I don't think it will come close to a premium plane. But, like I said, it's worth the 10 bucks just because of the unique mechanism. And if anyone wants a "beater" plane to lend out or use on recycled stock and risk damaging, this is a good one because you can destroy it, and get a new one the next day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don- You "Lost" a #7 for 32 cents? What do you mean?

I know a lot of people prefer the #8 TO THE #7. The #7 was favored by traveling craftsman because it is a light weight jointer. But since I work a lot with shorter stock, I really like mine.


----------



## DS

Thanks guys for all your advice. 
I know I have a lot more to learn about hand planes.
A good hand tool can make a big difference, so, I appreciate getting your opinions here.


----------



## donwilwol

Stumpy, I was looking so hard trying to solve the riddle, I didn't see the shavings.

I bid on a crusty old #7 on ebay. I bid $15.50, it sold for $15.85. I already have 2, so it was just another restore project. It goes with the 5 1/2 I lost a few days ago by 50 cents.

I personally like the #8 better, but I do like the #7 and agree, if I had to carry it around, I'd go for the #7


----------



## Bertha

Bandit, who makes that spokeshave?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bertha- that's obviously a Stanley #345. I have six of 'em. I'll sell you one for a hundred grand… the candy bar, not the money…


----------



## SamuelP

Here is a nice tool you do not see often.


----------



## bandit571

Not a mark on the spokeshave, don't know who made it. It has been around for quite awhile.


----------



## jusfine

Sam, I have a copy of the ODDJOB1 sold by Rockler or Woodcraft for about $30.00. I fooled around with it a bit, but don't know if I ever used it on a project.


----------



## SamuelP

I have a copy from garret and wade with a 6" ruler. It does not have the pencil holder but it is a fun little tool that I like to use for lay out. I am sure that an original would be much better. The screws on mine are loose fitting and always need readjusting.


----------



## thedude50

today i got my new ln 271 and i tried it out it cuts well but it left me asking questions. I don't think the hand router was covered in HS wood-shop as we used power routers even way back in 76.this tool cuts a nice slot how do i made it strait. and how do i define the area to be cut do i need to score lines with a saw or a marking guage to give me lines to stay in. what is the trick to the 271 and for that mater the 71 stanley or the large router plane from LN or anyone else who makes one of these Who is the guru of the router plane please teach me the tricks to this one I have gone through all my books they show it but the dont say how to make the lines strait with it and how to make it cut well.


----------



## Dcase

Stumpy- I have that plane from HF, I even bought it when it was on clearance so I only paid 8 dollars for it… I posted pics and talked about it on this forum a long while ago but I basically said same as you. Once tuned up it can be a useful plane. I have used mine a handful of times so far.


----------



## saddletramp

Dan and Stumpy, isn't it a replica of a Sargent autoset plane?


----------



## canadianchips

thedude50: Tips on using a router, they do come with a fence, the 271 is more for small work such as inlaying, recommended procedure is to scribe your work with knife or chisel, the router is to clean the bottom, for stairs the #71 is better, use a stair saw to cut the side depth, then clean out the center with router.I use my 271 dor cleaning dado's on shelfing units, I make saw cuts the width of shelf to be installed, clean the center with the router. Using the pointed tooth or (granny tooth) will let you clean up to the edges, tilt the hand router to the side and skew the blade as you make the cut.
Have fun !


----------



## racerglen

"Brillant" 300
Possibly a German Kunz plane, from '50s or 60s ?


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Sargent autoset planes were a great idea, but they use one wheel and adjust the blade up and down with a pin in the center of the frog. This one uses slots on the blade corners. The only down side is you have to turn both knobs equally to advance the blade without one corner moving down more than th other. But it's no big deal.

It IS similar in principal to the Sargent autoset planes because you can remove the iron to sharpen it and replace it quickly in the same position without having to reset the depth. I like that!

I am going to buy out every one they have at our local HF!

If Knutz made one, I may have to look into one of those. I wonder if this mechanism is used in any other size of Kuntz planes? HF calls it a #33, but I think that is just a made up number (perhaps based on the idea that it is close in size to the Stanley #3), I seriously doubt the manufacturer makes any other sizes.


----------



## BrandonW

Like I said on that other plane, I love the HF #33 for $8 I paid. It will do the jobs well that I don't like to use my nicer planes on-dirt, glue etc. And it cut surprisingly well before I even sharpened it.


----------



## Dcase




----------



## mochoa

If only they made a jack and a jointer.


----------



## dbray45

You know, I have been out of pocket for a while dealing with a data center move. Sorry but I can't go through 1400 replies anytime soon. Too much.


----------



## BrandonW

How to convert a Stanley 220 into a rabbet plane:

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/tip-of-the-day/make-a-rabbet-block-plane

Not sure I'd try it, but it's an interesting idea, at least.


----------



## Bertha

^My only beef is that it's one-sided with no nickers. It might be fun to try!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I never wear nickers…


----------



## BrandonW

True, Stumpy, but you do wear spurs, so that's okay.


----------



## donwilwol

the #10 series does not have a nicker either does it?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Words of wisdom, Brandon: Never squat in the woods with your spurs on…

Stanley 220's (or some similar block plane) are pretty easy to find. I have one that needs some work, maybe I'll give that rabbet plane conversion a try for one of my shows?

Maybe you could make two of them, one with the blade exposed on the left, one on the right. And I don't think it would be out of the question to add some nickers of some sort.

(I can't help but giggle every time I say "nickers"...tee-hee-hee…)


----------



## StumpyNubs

While you're at it, why not try a Jack Rabbet plane?

If you don't want to risk it on a Stanley, you can buy a HF plane and use it for practice.

No. 4 Jack and Mini Plane Set


----------



## StumpyNubs

*THAT SETTLES IT! I am making one of each of these for this week's show!* (Unless I mess them up, in which case I will destroy the footage and nobody will be the wiser…)

The only question is, which planes will go under the knife…

I have a Stanley #4 which is about 1/8" out of flat on the sole. I wonder if that would work for this use?
I have a no-name #4 which I've never even used and likely never will. Maybe it can be sacrificed?
I can get another new HF smoother?
I have a couple Stanley block planes that I wouldn't cry too much if they were destroyed…

*Of course, can a regular #4 even be converted into a #10 style plane as shown above?*


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hellooooooooo?

...Everybody must be out cutting up their block planes!


----------



## Bertha

Don, some do:








.
Some don't:


----------



## donwilwol

never seen one that did. Is it a designated vesion?


----------



## Bertha

That's a good question, Don, I'm not sure. 
Of course, the LN 10 1/4 does.








Maybe the 10 1/4 does, while the 10 1/2 doesn't. Not entirely sure.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just drooled on my keyboard… and it wasn't because of all those fumes I've been sniffing in the spray booth…


----------



## BrandonW

Stumpy, that would be an awesome show idea. I am enjoying the show, by the way. I don't see why you can't convert a #4. I'd try it on a plane I didn't care for. I wouldn't wreck a decent Stanley before trying it on a useless/cheap plane. Sounds like you have some nice candidates.


----------



## donwilwol

we need to figure out what the width of a #10 iron is, then what bench plane would it fit. That way you could convert it just like the #10 with the iron and all. A new #10 ibc iron is only $40.


----------



## BrandonW

that's a good suggestion, Don. Just buy a real #10 iron and fit it into another plane. This will be a true Frankenplane.


----------



## donwilwol

use a no-name plane, it's not so sacred


----------



## mochoa

A real #10 iron would make the sides pretty weak wouldn't it? The #10 plane has higher sides to compensate.


----------



## Bertha

My worry, mauricio. The 140s break all the time. The 10 is one I'm expecting to go ln on.


----------



## StumpyNubs

...and two hours later… 
Been working on a "no name #4"

The biggest challenge was the frog. The indentation where the head of the chip breaker screw goes prevents the cutter assembly from sliding over very far. I had to "rout" that out a bit with a grinding tool. I cut a slot in the side and notched the blade and chip breaker.

Of course, it isn't ready to be declared a success yet. I still need to do some fiddling and see if the blade will stay straight during use. And open up the side more to allow for the chips to come out.



















The details will come in this weekend's show!


----------



## SamuelP

Looks like you need to open that up a little to make room for shavings.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yup- that's the next step. That's why I drilled such a big hole, I need to cut an arc similar to the #10. Problem will be not weakening the side too much. It's not as high as I would like.


----------



## drfunk

I could offer up the dimensions of my 10 & 10 1/4 but I don't want any involvement in these Frankenstein's Monsters you guys are creating. You all do realize the 78 exists for a reason right? And that they can be had for cheap because Stanley sold boatloads of them for over 100 years?

Stumpy, there is so little structure above the blade, that plane is doomed to warp - or worse.


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

Shane-you should complain to Hock. I've bought two blade/chip breaker setups from them and have been pleased with the results both times. Most recently I got a setup for my #8 and put it in without doing anything to it. It's extremely sharp and peeled off really nice shavings from some doug fir I'm working for my bench. Including planing over a few knots and grain reverses.


----------



## drfunk

And let's not forget the 75, another plane that shows up everywhere for decent prices.


----------



## StumpyNubs

This isn't about saving money, or not being able to find one of the "real" ones. It's about MAKING something.

You can go buy a table at Ikea. Why make one?

Yes, it may break. But who gives a crap? We're not cutting up a rare tool here. I doubt I will even use it on actual furniture. It's about the challenge.

I guess some of just like to do different things…

Here's version 2.


----------



## SamuelP

What is this?


----------



## ShaneA

Joe, I already sharpened/flattened and inatalled it. It will be fine. My expectations may have been too high.

I think I agree with the good Dr on the monster frankenplane. I see it crumbling in you hands, or inspiring someone to do it on the show and them ruining what could have been a user plane. Painting yellow ducks on it seems tame by comparison….but I will watch. : )


----------



## ShaneA

Sam that looks kind of like the one Glen posted a few hundred posts ago. I dont recall the name.


----------



## donwilwol

Sam, I found that plane and did some research. I came up empty. I'd like to hear if anybody has any information as well.

I have no comment on the frankenplane. I would have tried it too, but it looks like its back to the drawing board. It looks to weak to be functional.


----------



## donwilwol

it does look like Glen's

of course his was Under $30


----------



## SamuelP

Powerfist looks to be a brand of tools sold at a Canadian store called Princess Auto. It looks to be like a Tractor Supply and a Harbor Freight all fell into a Pep Boys and they opened the doors.

Looks like a few decent reviews of their tools but no mention of this plane or any other plane.


----------



## SamuelP

Yes it does.


----------



## jusfine

Stumpy, *a true cowboy* never squats with spurs on, *in or out of the woods…*

Princess Auto sometimes has great deals on name brand items, I have never purchased anything there, but I know lots of people who love it.

I was in a Tractor Supply (never inside a HF) but your analogy is probably very close Sam!


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's not wispy thin shavings, but I wouldn't expect too much of that from this cheap plane to begin with. But it DOES work.

NOW, if I was going to use it often, I'd buy a real one because it is likely to be too weak for heavy use. BUT, for tuning up a wide rabbet once in a while, I wouldn't hesitate to use it.

And I think the suggestion that this thing will explode in my face, catch fire and burn down the shop is a bit "tool-nerdy". I never said it would compare to a Stanley #10. And I have already done some thick strokes with it, no problem. I am sure it wouldn't survive a drop on the floor. But since most of the force is on the part of the plane BEHIND the blade, it is likely to survive occasional use with light strokes.

And hey… it was fun. What did YOU do in your spare time today?


----------



## Bertha

No one can ever accuse Stumpy of running his mouth. There's some real World stuff, right there. In real time, no less.


----------



## Galt

I do believe that I am becoming aroused. 

That Holtey Panel Plane… it's just pure sex.

Now I understand how Gollum felt. If I owned that plane, it would surely posses me.


----------



## jusfine

*Way* too much information…


----------



## canadianchips

*Sam.* That plane being sold is "Awards", princess auto store sells #4 smoother, block plane, this #10 look alike and 2 spokeshaves, "Hollow & round". This one was on sale for $29. CDN about 8 mo. ago. OF the 2 I bought, I only have one partially working so far. Chip breaker needed re-grinding, blade needed sharpening, I am dealing with a LOT of shavings coming inbetween chip breaker and plade. The blade adjusting wheels is not real accurate, kind of sloppy.The block plane had same issues with blade and the spokeshaves needed even MORE attention. IF you are willing to put time into these tools they will eventually work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, the stanley 10 1/4 did feature tilting knob and tote, and nickers. And that's the model in the pic above, if I'm not mistaken (an easy fix if I'd search B&G, but alas, I'm too lazy tonight…  )

Stumpy - Love It!


----------



## RGtools

Stumpy. That is really making good time.


----------



## mochoa

Nice experiment Stumpy.


----------



## thedude50

damn my blood sugar keeps droping like a dead fly and i cant eat just had dental work and my teeth are killing me had to chew some glucose tabs as I hit 29 a few minutes ago I am loosing it cant focus and I dont take insulin i take glumetza it isnt supposed to make you get low damn diabetes any how I eat right and this is what happens i think with my weight loss i am less a diabetic and should stop taking my meds

the new 164 LN arrived today it is very cool photos when i feel better .


----------



## BrandonW

Stumpy, I love it! It may be weak, but since you only notched out one side, I bet it will hold up pretty well. I'm looking forward to the video.


----------



## drfunk

This one is for Smitty - it's the big brother to his favorite number 4. My favorite number 5. (The gunk on the side is my previously mentioned beeswax slather)










Oh and if any of you are interested in helping me identify my panel plane (and how to make it's mystery adjustment mechanism work), pop on over to my other post:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/33646










As always any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey Doc, I love it!!! Can he come over for a play date w/ the #4?


----------



## racerglen

Stumpy that's very impressive !
Creativity is YOU !
Wouldn't try it myself, but like Al said, real work in real time..
;-)

I'm with cdn chips on the Award planes, my #10 was and is a lot of work still not happy with the chip breaker even after using the hydraulic press to get it into line with a Stanley..that 90 degree was just too crude..
(Somewhere I saw a posting about the Award, Grotz, Annant planes being made in India using old Record tooling ? That could explain the trueness of the castings I've seen..)


----------



## Dcase

I just got the March issue of Wood magazine in the mail today and there are a couple good articles to note.

First there is a 4 page article on how to restore a hand plane. Nothing new for me here but its still a decent article for someone who is newer to restoring planes.

Then there is a 6 page article called Sharpening Showdown where they test sandpaper, water stones, ceramic stones and diamond stones and go into detail on the pros and cons of each method. They also have a couple graphs which mark the amount of time each method took to establish the bevel and then the edge. I found this comparison of the different stones/paper to be rather informative. In fact I think I am now sold on getting a few DMT diamond stones.

It sounds like the DMT stones are my best choice for shaping the bevels and flattening the backs. I go through so many sheets of sandpaper when grinding and flattening and its just becoming a pain. I am not looking to use diamond stones for honing my final edge.

Any of you have coarse DMT stones?


----------



## Bertha

^I'd like a few too, Dan, but they're awful expensive. You, of course, want the big ones. I've got some smaller ones that I've used to crudely flatten a waterstone before. Of course, that's a bonus use beside getting the back and bevel started.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I once took a set of the three DMT card sharpeners and routed a recess into a piece of MDF (with a lot of sealer on it) so they would lay in it and be flat with the surface. Then I could use the MDF surface for the jig to roll on, and the diamond surface for the blade. It worked great. I was thinking of doing the same thing with a nylon cutting board, which would be more waterproof.

The cards cost a lot less, but you have to take shorter strokes. It's a great option for starting out, and if you upgrade down the road to larger versions, the cards have a million uses.


----------



## Bertha

I just bought some UHMW plastic from McMaster Carr for my bandsaw fence. If you routed out an area for the card, I bet that would hold up well. Incidentally, when the 24" x 1/2" thick sheet showed up at my door, it was in a box the size of a small car. I'm serious; it was entirely ridiculous.


----------



## Dcase

They are expensive but I think it may be worth it. With all the old irons, breakers, frogs, soles that I use the coarse grits on it just seems like a couple stones would really make things easier, especially since they do not wear and require no maintenance.

Stumpy, I have a set of 3 small DMT pocket hones that work great for router bits and other small blades. They came in a 3 pack with coarse (blue) Fine (red) and Green (very fine). I cut the handles off of mine so that I could get them into even tighter spaces. I use them to hone my jointer knifes while the knifes are still in the head.


----------



## StumpyNubs

This afternoon I did some more handplane surgery. This time on a block plane. I used a Stanley 110, which are cheaper than the 220's and they are actually much easier to transform since there is no need to modify the adjustment slots in the iron or trim the cap.

A few hours of work and I made myself two passable rabbet planes out of a couple pieces of junk. I also filmed the process and will feature it this weekend on Blue Collar Woodworking. Hope everyone enjoys the entertainment!


----------



## Dcase

I may try that sometime on one of my extra 220's. I think I would modify a wider blade to fit it though.


----------



## saddletramp

I hear you Al. My wife received an ipod nano for Christmas that comes in a plastic box that is about 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" x 2" (the nano itself is about 1 1/4" sq by about 1/8") which was in a slightly larger box. The whole outfit was shipped in a cardboard box that was 1 ft by 2 ft by 2 1/2 ft (approx) with only 3 or 4 loosely crumpled sheets of news paper for packing (it rattled around in there pretty good). It was totally ridiculous.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, that's an excellent idea-that way the blade will fit nice and snug and would be less likely to skew.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I thought about using a wider blade, but didn't want to steal a blade from another plane. If I make another one, I would do it with the Jack Rabbet. But the block plane holds still very nicely.


----------



## Dcase

I wouldn't steal a blade from another plane either but I somehow have a stack of extras. Otherwise Home Depot sells those Buck Bros replacement plane irons for like 3 dollars. They aren't all that bad, I have a few of them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think the Buck Bros irons are the same size as the #4. If you were modifying a #3 they would work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dan - You are referring to the Dia-Sharp® Bench Stone correct (steel)? Not DuoSharp® Bench Stone (plastic)?

i just ordered/received (had to send it back due to a gouge in it) the Dia-Sharp® 8" x 3" Extra-Coarse diamond (60 micron / 220). i was thinking along the same lines as you, using it for flattening my waterstones, backs of irons/chisels and establishing the initial bevel. Using sandpaper for flatting the stones was feeling really wasteful.

i am curious to hear if anyone has experience with them too.

There is also DMT DIA-FLAT Lapping Plate. Anyone know the difference between the Dia-Sharp® and the Dia-Flat?


----------



## donwilwol

So, I'm 1500 miles from home, drive buy a antique shop, stop in and buy a $15 project stanley #5 for myself. Just needs some de-rusting and the rear tote is broke. They also have a 60 1/2 missing the whole front adjustable mouth assembly for $12. I think I have all the parts. I'll check this weekend and pick it up next week.

Stumpy, I like the looks of the 110 better. I wonder if you could do both sides and just slide the blade back and forth as needed.


----------



## Dcase

Stumpy, Yes, the Buck Bros irons are #4 size. You can cut the iron how ever you want with a dremmel tool and cut off wheel. I think Al has cut up irons before?

Tony- I was referring to either I guess. I would probably get the Dia-Sharp because it looks like they come in larger size then the Duosharp.

I don't know difference between the plate and stones. My guess would be the lapping plate is much wider and longer?


----------



## Dcase

Don- another #5? Yup, I sense a collector! hahaha


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dan- What I meant was you couldn't use a Buck Bros iron if you wanted to replace the #4 with a wider iron to make a Jack Rabbet plane. You could use the Buck Bros iron if you were modifying a #3 because the #3 is a narrower plane. But if you want a wider than standard replacement iron for any other bench plane, a Buck Bros at Home Depot won't work.


----------



## drfunk

I hung my hat on the DMT diamond plates about a year ago. I have all the grits they make. Couple of points -

1. Using the conventional plates to flatten waterstones significantly reduces their life. The lapping plate was specifically developed for lapping waterstones in that it will last longer.

2. I do not find the lower grits to be aggressive enough. I instead use 60 grit sand paper or a hand crank grinder to set the primary bevel on a badly misshapen blade. The diamond plates are great for maintenance - not so great for removing nicks etc.

3. Even though I own their 8000 grit plate, I still prefer my Norton 4000 / 8000 stone.


----------



## Dcase

Stumpy, I was actually talking about putting a wider iron in the converted block plane. I have a #10 so I wouldn't want or need to convert a bench plane to a rabbet plane but I may do a block plane into a rabbet block plane.


----------



## Bertha

Dr Funk, that's a good point. I couldn't bring myself to fork out the coin for a lapping plate. I've heard many people say that they don't like the higher grit diamond jobs.


----------



## ksSlim

Dan, I like like the good Dr. own all the dia sharp grits, and have been not very pleased with the xxf, still go back to an 8k water stone. I mounted mine in UHMW so they would be flush with the surface. Drilled a couple of 1 1/2 holes in the back of the "plastic" so I could eject the plates when needed. I understand they are soon to offer dual grit dia sharp plates soon.


----------



## Dcase

Sandpaper may be more aggressive when you start with a fresh sheet but it quickly looses that aggression. When I have a number of irons and chisels that I am working on I go through the coarse paper like crazy. The other annoying part with the coarse dry paper is that it clogs up fast. When shaping and lapping a rough blade I have to frequently stop and vacuum/brush the dust off the paper. If I was only doing an iron every once in a while then it would be no issue but I always have new old irons and chisels that need a LOT of flattening and shaping. Just seems like it would be nice to have at least a couple coarse diamond stones.

When it comes to the finer grit papers 400+ those last me much longer as I don't spend all that much time on them as I do with the coarse papers.

I am thinking about getting the Extra-Extra coarse (120) grit and the Extra Coarse (220) grit stones.


----------



## Dcase

ksSlim, I have heard this and was not thinking of getting any fine grit Diamond stones. I would only be interested in the very coarse grits for shaping and flattening the irons.

I use 3m Micro film sheets for my final honing and I am very happy with those.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I like to mix up some Murphy's oil soap and water to spritz on the paper. I use a really firm wire brush to unclog it. Seems to help a little bit but 120 and lower really rubs down quickly.


----------



## Dcase

Are you using wet/dry paper for the coarse grit? I start off using aluminum oxide dry paper for the coarse work. I usually have 100, 120, 180 and 220 grits on hand for this. For 400 grit+ I use the silicone carbide wet/dry paper and I spray it with mineral spirits which does a pretty good job keeping it clean. For the coarse paper I keep a small/mini shop vac next to the table and I have a brush attachment on it which does a great job of cleaning the dust off the paper.

I have used the coarse silicone carbide wet/dry paper but I find it to wear a lot quicker then the aluminum oxide paper. Same with coarse Emery Cloth.


----------



## drfunk

Dan,

I have the DMT 120 grit plate and was disappointed in its ability to remove metal. First off, it doesn't seem like there is very much grit on the surface and what is there is not very aggressive IMO. I have a Millers Falls 22 iron that was ground severely out of perpendicular. The 120 grit plate was only slightly more effective in truing it up than the 220 - and by that I mean not effective at all. Hence the hand crank grinder.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I once saw a great video where a guy made some MDF discs with buffing compounds on them for his Worksharp. Seems like he was able to do away with the sandpaper and stones altogether. Can't quite remember where I saw that…


----------



## Bertha

BRACE YOURSELVES…
...for an extreme gift from a fellow LJ friend. As he is a gentleman that we all know and admire, I'll let him claim responsibility if he so chooses. Anyhow, I received a package on my doorstep this evening. It's a rainy day here in WV and my fiance is out of town visiting family. So, this was a perfect day to receive this.
.
Since you all expect this of me…here's the box. I'm intrigued.
.








.
Of course, we'll have to open it.
.








.
This is a telltale sign that someone has SERIOUSLY outdone themselves. 
.








.
Remember how I've always wanted a small router plane…well…
.








.








.








.








.








.
I'm so incredibly touched. This is a plane I never would have bought for myself and it's exactly what I've been wanting. I'll have to resist the urge not to use it I will treasure it for life!


----------



## donwilwol

that is one fine gift Al. I like the remington hat? to.


----------



## Bertha

It certainly is, Don. Above and certainly beyond. That Remington thing is actually a doggie shotgun shell. After all, you know me


----------



## donwilwol

here is the $15 jem. I just can't pass one up for that price, even for parts, but I'll clean it up and make it a user. Maybe keep it, maybe sell it.


----------



## jusfine

Nice score Al, where's the tiny curly shavings? How can you *not* use a nice plane like that?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beautiful plane, Al! And yes, you must use it to make sure it works!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was going to be humble… but you're welcome, Al…

Remember, it's just a loaner. You have to mail it back to me tomorrow… do you need my address?


----------



## ShaneA

Nice score Al! That was very nice of Stumpy….looking forward to some acton shots.

I thought I was going to have a frog of shame moment on my 608. I had removed the lat adj lever, when I went to put it back in, it slid right thru. As if the other side had been filed before. Stole one off a spare plane, but I had tense moments trying to make the original work. I messed w/it way too long. Suprised I did not break it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was joking. I'm not nearly that generous.

...Very little of what I say is serious. I'm a bit of a moron… but still fun to have around.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Stumpy, so was I. : )


----------



## thedude50

al thats the little router i was asking about I just got the same one someone loves you al it couldnt have been from ma as you didnt give me your address when i asked everyone for them thats one of the christmas gifts i have not shipped the others will ship in a couple of days as I over spent and under gave this christmas better late than never

so that little plane has no fence how do we keep that bugger strait I was going to try to use it for some box henge mortices I have most of the walnut glued up for that chess set i asked you about AL

now i am giving you ******************** I had better stop Roflmao


----------



## Bertha

^I haven't forgotten about you, Dude. I'm still fighting with my bandsaw, so I haven't been able to dimension any of the wood. The pieces you need are bigger than my cutoffs; I'll have to cut down a board to size once I'm up and running.


----------



## dbray45

Al - Really nice gift. I was looking at the mini Veritas version (smaller yet - 3" across) last weekend at the wood show. Let me know how it works. Told my wife that I really need the full size version (with additional blades) - she is thinking about it. Told her I can probably get an old Stanley for less and she told me look around.


----------



## Dcase

drfunk- Are the DMT plates you have the same as the DMT bench stones?


----------



## StumpyNubs

HEY! Look what I found! The Stanley SB4, sold in England. So Stanley DID make a plane with that type of adjustment mechanism. (Guess where I found it...) I wish they would have made more of them, but maybe they ran out of plastic knobs and totes!


----------



## dbray45

Anant uses those adjustments in a lot of tools


----------



## Dcase

I don't like that style adjustment. I don't find it to be all that user friendly. I don't care for the small iron either.


----------



## racerglen

When I get home I'll have to photo another Brit Stanley for y'all..
An RB10..

hehehe..(cue evil laughter…)


----------



## ShaneA

Well, the 608 is done. I hope post pics tonight. Of course, this is the first time I have ever "used" a #8 size plane. Wow, when it starts forward, there is a lot of momentum riding along. Feels powerful. The shear size made this take a little longer. There were some tense moments with stuck and broken screws, but I guess that is why the great tool maker in the sky invented vice grips. I was able to replace the broken screws with parts from a #4. Sharpening the wide blade was also a challenge for me. I had to grind at 120 grit for a while to get to a pitless place, no fun there. But oh well, another out of the "to do pile".


----------



## donwilwol

I decided to stop by the antique shop on my way to the airport and pick up the 60 1/2. I've got this one at home, so for $12 I figured i'd give it a new mouth.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Score.


----------



## RGtools

I had nothing truly awesome to say or to show, but I just wanted to say that being able to participate on both ends of the random acts of kindness is one of the things that makes this community so incredible.

Thank you. Carry on with the awesome planes.


----------



## bandit571

Sandpaper to sharpen? Let's see…... ah yes, i use a BELT SANDER. I have an old veritas honing guide as well. The belt sander has a "D" handle on top ( It's a B&D Dragster model) so the "D" is clamped in my vise, with the belt running away from me. I clamp a chisel/ plane iron ( one is actually both at once) in the guide at the angle I want. Hit the "ON" button and lock in on. I hold the whole guide and iron with my fingertips close to the edge. That way, IF it gets too hot for my little pinky, it is too hot for the steel. Belts are either a new (and blue) 100 grit, or about any worn down belt that's already on the sander.

After that bit of fun, I leave the iron in the guide, and go to the oil stones, sitting and waiting their turn.

Sparks from the sander? Some, but it's a metal working (machinst) vise. Also, after I'm done with this fun, a air hose is used to clean out the sander, BEFORE it can mess up my collection of old, reclaimed Oak boards.









seemed to work alright for this old guys…


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, can't wait to see the 608-I'm glad you didn't have a horrible mishap with the frog.

Al, that's a sweet Router plane someone sent you. I'm sure it'll come in handy quite a bit.

RG, I've been a recipient of generosity from people on this forum more than once. It's a special place on the web. I almost typed "it's a special plane on the web" but I caught myself.

Don, good scores on those planes. I haven't been finding anything like that locally. One antique store just started carrying vintage tools, but I think they're a bit overpriced. We'll see if I can talk them down after awhile.


----------



## TechRedneck

Bandit

I have put a couple planes to the belt sander. The first time I did this was after 30 minutes on 80 grit by hand. Out of habit I turned on the mini cyclone then the sander and went to it. A couple of sparks came off then I realized that I was sending a few sparks through a high velocity air tube into a 25 gallon can of dry sawdust.

It was one of those "stupid me" moments. Dust collection is OFF when I sand any metal now.


----------



## ksSlim

DOH "Homer moment"


----------



## thedude50

aL SORRY ABOUT TEASING YOU LAST NIGHT I WAS IN A STRANGE MOOD I must have missed my medication or something i never pick on people so i am sorry

Al as for the little router plane the question is how and what do we use them on how do we keep the groove straight and make the top of the groove clean and true . I love the little sucker and once i got it awesomely sharp it slices tiny little strips of wood like butter

Shane your going to be very busy for the next few weeks restoring all those flat top bedrocks I think your going to have a lot of fun

don did you want that 605.5 or are you going to try flea bay


----------



## racerglen

As threatened, the English Stanley RB10


























Picked it up at an open air flea market in Auckland 12 years ago.









It has a cast iron body, pressed steel froggy, knob and tote are plastic, and the way they're mounted I guess it could be a plastic infill plane.









The lever cap, chipbreaker blade holder all in one is cast aluminum, the spring steel blade retainer is held to the back of the aluminum with a tiny screw..









The blade, hurumph, is the little bar at the left above, about a quarter inch by two inches and is held into a slot in the cap by the retainer.
I think it cut something in my shop at one time, but too fidley. I do see references to therm by times and think replacement blades are even still available.


----------



## canadianchips

Racerglen. Mine is called a Paramo !, the sole and sides are teflon coated, it has #10 stamped on the toe of the plane, handle is plastic,my blade holder appears a little different than yours, mine is one piece . The blade is identical size as yours (I am trying to put edge back on, quite small to work with, didn't know if I could buy any new ones ?


----------



## racerglen

Yup, those blades are a pain to try and sharpen alright.
Hard on the fingertips.

My blade says "Made in England", then Stanley in the cutout box (the old ? logo) followed by RB108

And from Amazon UK..There were a whole bunch of listings on Google as well

"Stanley Rb108bp Card of 5 Straight Blades 0 12 378 
by Stanley

Price: £3.94 (£19.70 / 100 g) 
Deal Price: 
Special Offers Available 
Usually dispatched within 2 to 3 days.
Dispatched from and sold by Big Red Toolbox "


----------



## racerglen

The last time I googled the RB10, most of what I found was whatthe hell is it ?
now..

And a bit closer to home, this listing for brand new ones !
(With bright yellow accents on the plastick !}

Stanley Hand Plane #rb10
Features and Benefits 
Supplied with 6 easy to change replacement blades 
Fully adjustable for depth of cut and alignment 
For stock removal, smooth and rebating wood 
Spare blades store safely in the handle

Product Details

Length 10-1/2",266.7mm 
Blade Width 2"

$149.00

Alltools

204 Collier Rd
Bayswater WA 6053

Phone: 08 9272 7611

Toll Free: 1800 804 967

Fax: 08 9272 5755


----------



## donwilwol

If some of you remember I mention a long time ago I was in an antique shop and saw a hand plane about 8' long. I have since been trying to find out what it was. Last week I was in an antiques shop and bought an old book. It had a picture with a brief description. That description lead me to a google search and I have found what it was. I *KNOW* you guys will be interested in this. I may go back and see if I can buy that just to hang on my wall. Call me a collector if you must 

Its like the one in the black and white photo. (other photos here)


----------



## ShaneA

Interesting link Don. I think an 8' long plane has to put you in some sort of collector catagory. Will it go in the house or shop?


----------



## donwilwol

It would probably go in the house, but lets put the idea where it belongs, "Hand planes of your Dreams" category. I didn't ask a price, and I'm sure it would be a choice between that and a nice Spiers infill, and we both know what I'd rather have. I haven't become that much of a collector yet.


----------



## Brit

Don that is so cool.

The 60 degree angle must have made it quite easy to push wood over the blade.


----------



## saddletramp

Too cool for words. Spiers infills are available but how many chances does one have at an eight foot jointer? Of course, one would need a place to put it. LOL


----------



## racerglen

I was thinking it's make an interesting addition to a LARGE mantle ?

snicker..


----------



## donwilwol

The antique shop it was in actually had it mounted as a shelf with other planes on top of it. It actually took me a minute to realize it was another plane. I don't know why I didn't take a picture of it.


----------



## racerglen

I was thinking it's make an interesting addition to a LARGE mantle ?

snicker..


----------



## RGtools

Coopering planes are awesome.


----------



## BrandonW

That's it, I'm going to replace my mantle with a giant plane. Maybe a table plane and an amoire plane as well!


----------



## donwilwol

I was thinking of making one out of an 8×8 oak hand hewned beam. I suppose I'd get more galoot points if I hewned (hewned?) it myself.


----------



## BrandonW

Hey friends, I just posted my finished workbench here:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59460

I've learned so much about hand tools from you guys and you all have fostered my love for using planes, which led to the fact that I needed a nice workbench in the first place. I hope you check out the new bench and send along some feedback since I highly respect your opinions!


----------



## donwilwol

Nice bench Brandon. I liked it. I liked your choice of woods.

Last week was my wife's birthday, so I bought her an antique Ice box. We had to pick it up today, and as I was waiting I was sifting through a box of junk. I bought these for a buck a piece.



















Anybody ever use one of these little stanley thumb planes? I figured for a dollar I risk it.


----------



## ShaneA

Awesome bench Brandon! Very well done sir.

Don, you have gone from an 8 footer to a thumb plane, in a single day. That has to be some sort of record! Those look like real scores for a buck. Apparently you know all the cool places to shop.


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, how come I can't find deals like that. For a buck you can't go wrong, although I can't think of any applications for the small plane. Definitely wouldn't use it for making violins.


----------



## donwilwol

I never thought of that Shane, but the 8'er was months ago, I just found out what it was today.

I dumped my new #5 and the block in the evapo-rust, but not sure its going to be warm enough to work in the shop this week end.


----------



## jusfine

Don, it's supposed to be *-31degrees *here by Sunday night, cooling off now already, I think *the only thing I can do* is work in the shop… or watch my Green Bay Packers beat the NY Giants...


----------



## donwilwol

well, you better work in the shop then


----------



## TechRedneck

Brandon

Nice bench there! I spent the day working on mine. Now that I see yours I have to up my game.

I had to split the glue up on the table since I am going with straight Tightbond III and started to run out of time. One of these days I hope to get to some actual projects started.


----------



## bandit571

Was in Menards tonight, just looking around.. Saw a Stanley RB5 plane. Seems to be a "modern" version of the RB10? About $10+ tax. It even has a SPARE BLADE with it!

Yes, they also have a Stanley "Sweet heart" low angle block plane as well.

Just out window shopping…...


----------



## donwilwol

I know Al has looked at bandsaw mills. Heard anything on this one.

I have a bunch of wood to cut, and the thought of doing it with the alaskian mill at my age is a bit daunting. I'm thinking of a starter mill. It looks like I can get everything I need for under 5 grand.

thoughts?


----------



## BrandonW

Wow, Don. That sure would be awesome. I've got nothing to add about the sawmill, however.


----------



## BrandonW

Bandit, that RB5 is one UGLY plane. I wouldn't mind a new sweetheart LA block, even if it does have an aluminum lever cap and the paint chips easily.


----------



## ShaneA

Don, you have tractors and such to move the wood? A place to store that amount of wood? If so, I say go for it, if its in the budget.


----------



## donwilwol

Well, the "budget" has yet to be worked out. I do have a small kabota. Space is an issue as well. I would like to find someone who has the 9 hp to make sure it has enough power. I'm not in a rush, but want to make sure it works. I've run a bandsaw mill before and they are nice. A lot more convenient than the alaskian mills, although mine has paid for itself time and time again.


----------



## ShaneA

Could you hire a sawyer for a flat rate? I could imagine a mill would pay for itself in time, if you have access to low cost/free logs. But maybe a one time hit for a sawyer is an option.


----------



## donwilwol

I've been trying to find one Shane. I've emailed, called and/or left messages on a few. There used to be more around, but I think the economy has taken its toll.


----------



## donwilwol

So, I was out in my shop this morning working on my new #5. Got it cleaned up and sharpened, (the blade was the worst I've had yet. Had to flatten the back on my disk sander). Got to a point where i couldn't do anything else as I waited for parts to dry etc. I found a frog and cut off piece that was in a pile of parts bucket I picked up some time ago. Closer inspection showed it was a #3 or 5 1/4 cut out of the sole. I fished through the parts and found an old Dunlop iron and cap iron. I don't have an extra cap, but here it is with one I borrowed off a #5 1/4. I'll need to pick one up. The tote is one out of my parts box and still needs some work.





































I guess you'd call it a chisel plane. I'm not sure what I'll use it for. Time will tell. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## jusfine

I have a chisel plane and the angle is much lower, not sure how yours will work, seems it will dig in rather than float the surface…










If you could adjust the angle higher yet, it would be more like a scraper plane.


----------



## canadianchips

Don. My neighbor on the next block has used one for many years. He recommends MINIMUM 18 hp motor. He rebuild his few years ago, said it had 10 hp, went to the 20 hp and thought he bought a totally new machine.The next expensive investment to go with that is a forklift or tractor to load the first heavy log. His does make evenly cut boards.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ok… the hand plane surgery has now been video documented and preserved for generations to come on an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!

And there's even a tribute to Bertha and this thread at the 9:15 mark of the video, so you'd better check it out!

Enjoy!


----------



## jusfine

We just sold two more horses today, *load up that semi at LN!*

Maybe a Brese or two just for fun?


----------



## jusfine

We just sold two more horses today, *load up that semi at LN!*

Maybe a Brese or two just for fun?










Quiet day here, everyone must be in their shops.


----------



## thedude50

Nice plane i cant make it out but the tote looks nice


----------



## lysdexic

Stumps,
I enjoy your videos quite a bit. They are perfect entertainment for the obsessed woodworker in the wee hours on the morning. I like to watch when I am eating a little snack in the attempt to soak up some alcohol from the prior evening. Hopefully between my snack and your video, my hang over won't be quite so bad.


----------



## Brit

Nice one Stumpy.


----------



## Sylvain

Don W
You might find somebody here
http://www.diybandmill.com/index.php?option=com_gallery2&Itemid=13


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks for the link Sylvain. I'll have to check on it a little further. I found I did get one local response, but his email went into my spam filter. I sent hin some information.

canadianchips, what happens with a smaller motor. I don't mind if it just slower. I figured a 9.5 hp may be to small. I could justify around $5000. 18hp models are a lot more than that.

Shop time, Put my new #5 in working order.




































First try took some nice shavings but a little thick. I was working on some rough sawn poplar.









Adjusted the frog to tighten the mouth, and much better for finish.


----------



## RGtools

Very nice Don. Nothing like a good 5 up and running.


----------



## donwilwol

back to the subject of the ugly chisel planes.


----------



## RGtools

Double post…and a weird one.


----------



## racerglen

Now what the..
Sargent #5..


> ?


?


> ?


//
Don's is MUCH cuter than THAT…

;-)
BTW..
I have a#5 body that's been through a fire..warpage are us..just maybe it could be turned into something other than a door stop too…


----------



## ShaneA

Well done Don, I really like to see these planes cleaned up and ready for service. Are you going to sell this one? If so post a link so I can follow it in ebay…if you dont mind : )


----------



## StumpyNubs

That Sargent looks like a block plane somebody cut the end off of…. Hmmmm, I'd better get my hacksaw out again…


----------



## racerglen

Stumpy….
Get a Grrrrrrrip…...and an angle grinder ?

;-}


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, for now I think I'm going to keep it. I have one set up as a jack, I'll keep this as a finish. If I find a #5 low knob, then I'll sell this one. I have the S5 and the A5 too, but can't recall how they are sharpened. Are you looking for one? I really don't know how many I have again.

The iron on this one took a lot to get it flat. More than any other one i've done. It apparently never cut right before. There was a bad hollow right dead center. It still had the original tool marks, so it came that way.

Glen, seems there is always hope. After seeing that last link I was thinking of taking the hammer to a few of the block planes I don't use. Looks like they may be worth more basterdized than as normal. I wonder if you epoxied a wood sole just thick enough to flatten it.

I have a 60 1/2 with a bad mouth. The low angle would make a nicer chisel. Now you got me thinking. I'm missing the whole front adjustable mouth setup anyhow. hmmmmmm


----------



## ShaneA

No more #5s for me, I have at least 3 now, maybe 4 : (


----------



## donwilwol

that's all? What's holding you back?


----------



## racerglen

Now Don, don't be teasing the kids…

;-O)


----------



## thedude50

2012 IS THE YEAR OF THE FALL as you all know i had a bad fall on new years eve no i wasn't drinking . I went to the store yesterday to get my daughters battery checked and went to get it out of the back of my escape and when i picked it up and turned my feet just flew out from under me it was like i was on ice. it turned out to be motor oil all across the handicap sign in the road way. so I am jacked up again arghh my bruise on my right hip was almost healed and this fall got my knee and my hip again . so i proclaim 2012 the year of the fall


----------



## ShaneA

Space and money, the only things to ever hold me back. I have none of either.


----------



## BrandonW

Does anybody recognize this?










Hint. I took some advice from Patrick's Blood and Gore.


----------



## BrandonW

Dude, so sorry to hear about your fall! I hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## donwilwol

don't tell me you torched a transitional.


----------



## donwilwol

lance, heal up man.


----------



## RGtools

Get well soon Dude.


----------



## ShaneA

Yea Lance, you have to be more careful. Falls are no joke.


----------



## ShaneA

Brandon, looks like a torched horn from a tote…why are you burning them up?


----------



## thedude50

where is Al i haven't seen him post in a couple of days did he go on vacation


----------



## StumpyNubs

If you burnt a transitional you should be banned from this thread! What's next, are you going to start drilling holes in the side of block planes?


----------



## StumpyNubs

So, about that Sargent chisel plane… what is it? I can't see anything in the old Sargent line that matches this thing. Is it real or did someone cut up a block plane?


----------



## donwilwol

I thought it was a broken block, similar to my ugly duckling. (not a block but same idea)


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, no I didn't burn the whole transitional, but I did burn the tote in my fire pit. I had to replace the tote on one and Patrick did say they make for good firewood.

This is his (photoshopped) picture:


----------



## StumpyNubs

That photo breaks my heart every time I see it. I love transitionals. Not so much to use them, I just like the way they look.


----------



## BrandonW

I only have one transitional, but I think it's great. It's a #35 and looks like an ugly duckling, but boy is it smooth.


----------



## donwilwol

I just hope it was a beech tote. I could use that tip if its rosewood.


----------



## donwilwol

I have been looking for the #35. Thats the largest one they made. I agree with stumpy. I love the transitionals. I don't use them much, not because they don't work well, just because.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think the #35 was a smoothing plane, and not as big as the #36. The largest plane they made was the #34 jointer, 30 inches long.

This is the #35:









How can anyone look at that thing and not love it? It's a work of art!


----------



## SamuelP

A Revamp!


----------



## donwilwol

your right, I've been looking for the #34. I've got a #35. I'd like a couple liberty Bell to, but they seem to go for a quit a bit.

My 35


----------



## StumpyNubs

Back on subject (at least it is my subject*)...DID Sargent make a chisel plane?*


----------



## donwilwol

I don't see one listed


----------



## BrandonW

Sam, did you revamp that 35? it looks sweet. What type of wood is it?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Well… I just selected a Stanley 220 to cut off and try out the chisel plane modification. Don't know why I never thought of doing it before! If it works out I may try to make one from a 102. I think the smaller size may be nice…


----------



## thedude50

if you keep this up stump we will have to change your show to being stumpys chop shop


----------



## StumpyNubs

I need to put my hack saw down for the night. I'm starting to flip through the Lee Valley catalog looking for planes I can "modify"...


----------



## Brit

Don - You need to clean your lens man


----------



## Brit

Unless you fitted a soft focus filter.


----------



## donwilwol

its an old picture. I had a un-focus spell. I think I dropped the phone and knocked it back in focus. Its like me, in a fog.


----------



## racerglen

OOOmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm…
And now we return you to your orriginal focus…........

;-]

(sorry..oh he-, no I'm not..)


----------



## thedude50

my wife is in a pissy mood because of all the stuff I am buying on ebay and from rockler and Lee Valley Lie Nielson and here and there I freaked out when i saw i had spent 5k on ebay in the last 60 days jesus i have it bad and what am i going to do with all these hand tools hehehehe I think she has put an end to my buying spree when she was done ripping me apart i ran in here to whine but checked out my ebay first over a grand on books damn i know i read allot on woodworking but damn I didnt think i read that much next i haven bought many planes to sell lately i have been buying for that dreaded collection of mine I think i need a taco I am hungry and want some good mexican did AL ever show up


----------



## canadianchips

THIS GALO--OT is GLOATING (After trying to build my workbench this weekend I did use power tools, therfore I am NOT a true GALOOT) 
I too like transitionals. 
Liberty Bell #127 & #135 (These are harder to find these days)
The 35 is nice
The 36 is real nice
The "Jenny 37" is awesome !


----------



## canadianchips

Don w.
This guy uses a mill in Africa. He will have better answers than I do about the HP needed.
His LJ name is Div


----------



## SamuelP

Brandon W - No. I wish I had the time. It is from here.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don's image isn't out of focus, it's one of those glamor shots from the 1990's that middle aged women used to have done so they could look like movie stars. He figured an old hand plane like that needs a boost of self confidence.

Dude: I collect a lot of things, but for a while I was buying and selling antique books. After two years I realized I'd spent about $10k on books that I kept for myself. It can get away from you quickly!


----------



## ShaneA

Here are some pics of the 608c I recently completed. This one came to me without the correct lever cap, but I was able to get one from Lance. The plane was in decent shape, however some of the screws were rusted to the point I struggled to get them loose. A couple of the screws basically broke into pieces when I tried to loosen them, luckily enough was left I was able to get the vice grips on them. I also struggled to get the lateral adjuster back together. I file the pin loose from the bottom. When I went to put it back in, it slid right thru as if it had also been filed from the top as well some other time. I fiddled with it too long trying to make it work, but it was way too loose. Seems like the more you mess with something, sometimes the worse it gets. I was approaching that situation. Having to shell out for the correct lever cap was bad enough. I did not want to have to hunt down a new frog as well. So I tried replacing the pin with one from a #4 I had in a box. Worked quick, and painless. You can see in the picture looking at the frog how I had scraped it up trying to "fix" it. Oh well, a learning experience. I like this plane, very large, and a lot of momentum built by its mass. But it took me a while, I still have not got the bottom all the way flat yet. I can only lap it for so long it one sitting. Kind of tedious.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, very nice job on the 608!

I actually spent a lot of this weekend working on some of my Trans planes. I have grown to really like them. Most of mine have soles that are really worn though so the mouths need to be closed up. I decided to start fixing them one by one. For the ones that are really bad I will be adding a whole new sole and for the ones that just need a little closing I will be adding inlays.

I am going to do some blogs on this but here is my very first attempt at inlaying a piece to close the mouth. 




































I thought it turned out well for my first one. It was not a perfect fit so I had to use a little wood filler to fill some cracks. I have another one that I put a whole new sole on this weekend and then chiseled out the mouth after the new bottom was put on. That one was actually easier then the inlay.


----------



## racerglen

Nice work Dan and Shane !


----------



## Brit

Bring 'em back alive guys. Nice work!


----------



## BrandonW

Loving the 608, Shane! Dan, sweet tutorial on filling in the soles on those guys.


----------



## RGtools

Shane and Dan…this is why this forum rocks. Thanks for the shots of resurrection.


----------



## lwllms

drfunk,
I believe the life of a diamond stone depends a lot on the matrix the diamonds are mounted in. Some manufacturers us a resin matrix that seems similar to shellac and some use an electroplated nickel matrix. I'm not sure how the resin matrix stands up to working stone. The nickel matrix, however, was designed to work things that generate a granular grinding swarf like carbides, glass or stone. Nickel matrix is designed to wear away and, as the diamonds get dull and fine layers spall away, expose subsequent layers of each diamond crystal. Nickel is soft and quickly wears away when working things like ferrous metals (including tool steel) that generate a stringy swarf or tiny shavings. The stringy swarf will quickly undermine and release the diamonds in a nickel matrix stone. My DMT nickel matrix stones last a lot longer dressing my oil stones than they do when working steel.

I learned much of this during a long phone discussion with the tech rep for the company that makes the diamond wheels for the oscillating diamond grinder we use in our metal working shop. I had contacted the tech rep to find out why their $160 grinding wheels lasted only minutes when working O-1 tool steel. It was a very expensive lesson for me and I don't use nickel mounted diamond abrasives on tool steel now.


----------



## Dcase

Here is the other trans plane I was working on this weekend. This is my #23 which had the mouth of a scrub plane. With the sole this worn I figured it best to just add a whole new sole.


















I used a thin piece of Avidore for the new sole bottom. No reason for the wood choice other then I had a thin scrap of it that was the perfect size. Its an exotic wood and should work fine. Once glue dried I shaped the piece flush with the sides of the sole and then used chisel to carve out the mouth.


















Another issue I had to fix with this plane was one of the holes for the frog screw was completely stripped out. There was no more bite for the frog screw (common problem on older type trans planes, later fixed by Stanley in newer model trans planes). To fix this problem I just drilled the hole out, plugged it and drilled a new hole for the frog screw. 


















Not finished with this one yet so I will have to post the finished pictures when I get done. Its a lot of fun patching these old trans planes up.


----------



## Dcase

I also restored and tuned a metal plane this past weekend. Not sure where or when I got this one but it needed some TLC so I delivered. You guys don't know about the Fulton No. 3710


----------



## ShaneA

They look great Dan, looks like the Fulton makes some nice shavings too.


----------



## Dcase

Thanks… I did spend a good deal of time on the blade in that Fulton. The plane itself is really no different then a Stanley Bailey other then it has stained hardwood knob and handle and lacks a frog adjustment screw. Its a great user now.

Stumpy- I was looking back at all the post I missed this weekend and saw your post about the Sargent plane you have. Thats a block plane that was broke or cut in half. I have that same plane by Sargent.


----------



## canadianchips

Dan: I have seen transitionals that people have replaced the sole. They used dovetails to attach the soles. Looked quite nice. Just a thought.


----------



## Dcase

Dovetails would be really nice and thats a possibility down the road. Dovetails with a contrasting wood would be really sharp looking.


----------



## ShaneA

Dovetails in contrasting wood would be over the top cool. I could imagine it would not be too easy to do, given the rounded sides, layout and fit would be pushing my lacking skills.


----------



## NateX

Does anyone have any examples of a regular Stanley style plane being infilled? Seems like it could be a cool project!


----------



## Dcase

Shane, it would be pushing my skill level as well. I would fear making a mistake thus ruining the old plane body. I would want to practice it on some scrap wood before I tried on the actual plane. Heck I had to use some wood filler on that inlay I did and that was a little depressing.

NateX- Good question.. I have several spare metal plane bodies and I have considered turning one of them into an infill plane. I am sure there are some really nice ones out there and I would like to see them as well.

I did a quick search and found these. I really like the #110



























And here is a #8 turned infill. Looks old.


----------



## donwilwol

I have one home. I added the infill on a #5, but stole the frog and other parts for something else.


----------



## drfunk

lwllms,

There is sure a lot of contradictory information out there about the DMT stones. Here is Chris Schwarz blog post about the dia-flat plate

I'm not sure if we are on the same page about this. Perhaps we should start a new dedicated thread to better keep track of information.

I will say I made a concerted effort to use my 8000 grit dia-sharp stone this weekend (because I was in a hurry and didn't have time to soak my Norton). I'm ready to change my tone on it - it wasn't half bad - the resulting edge left an excellent surface on doug fir and hemlock and I was able to ease the edges on my iron without the fear of gouging a waterstone.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice job Dan & Shane.

i don't know how you guys (DonW included) turn these restorations out so fast. i am still working on flattening a Defiance #4 from 4+ months ago…


----------



## jusfine




----------



## Dcase

Tony - My shop is very cold right now so I set up a little work area in my house for the winter and work on sharpening and restoring tools inside my home. When the shop is to cold to work in I just spend my time restoring a plane/tool or sharpening. So I get a lot of restoration work done during the winter.

Its nice to be able to do this otherwise I would go crazy not being able to work on something.


----------



## ksSlim

Just a note to remind folks, Mads is currently doing some interesting research with sharpening, including pics thru a microscope.
Might clear some stuff up OR just muddy the mind.


----------



## NateX

Oh wow, I might have to try this on some of the crappy Stanleys I have!










Here is the link from then Infill Planes Showcase


----------



## racerglen

O.K…... Front Buns…
I think we've already had trouble with knickers..

;-)
But VERY nice,...


----------



## donwilwol

Where's Al??


----------



## thedude50

i asked that yesterday it isn't like him to be gone for this long maybe he is making something. i don't have his number otherwise id have called him yesterday . Dan I had a spot in the house in the summer because of the heat it gets very hot here in the summer today is the first day i would even say was coat weather. all winter it is in the 30s today has been in the 70s for the past few weeks like we weren't going to have winter but at last a cold front has dropped down from Alaska and will make it quite a bit cooler. my aunt in south dakota said their winter has been mild too I GUESS YOU NEED A HEATER FOR THE SHOP NIKE STUMPY NUBS PUT IN I WANT ONE FOR MY SHOP and the gas line is next to the shop the shed will get the shingles and the door this week and it is finaly going to be done yea yea yea i AM VERY HAPPY NOW I CAN LOAD HER TO THE RIM WITH STUFF FROM THE SHOP


----------



## thedude50

Anthony if rejapaning isnt needed i can flip a plane in one day often in four hours if japanning is needed it becomes a three day affair however i use real Japan and it has to be baked in the wife's oven so she has to be gone while i do it otherwise id get killed I am looking into baking lamps for this process if you use paint you can do it in one day the other thing i am going to try is powder coating which i believe has to be baked as well it takes a system to do it right and i can do it fast and well as i know don can i have one of his refurbs i gave it some personal touches but he does great work if its taking you four months you should go watch someone else do one cause your spending too much time trying to figure out what to do it really isn't hard if you know what to do if you don't get a mentor


----------



## AnthonyReed

lwllms & Dr. - Thanks for the further information/discussion concerning the DMT plates. A dedicated thread would be great Doc.

Dan - i hear you. None the less, the speed in which you guys get them producing those beautiful shavings is really impressive to me. You make it look easy. Hopefully more experience will provide some enlightenment form me. Your work on the transitional planes is great to watch, thanks for posting it.

Slim - Thank you for the tip on Mads' testing … Mafe is bordering on mad scientist, doesn't seem like there is much he can't do.

Dude - Glad to hear you are in the home stretch on the shed. Stay upright.

p.s. Where is Al?


----------



## canadianchips

Dude: I use a small toaster oven, wife is a lot happier !


----------



## ShaneA

I thought read on another thread, someone was using a bbq grill.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dude - i am flattening with paper on a surface plate.. maybe i need to incorporate some power tools into my flattening.


----------



## donwilwol

Tony, if its bad, I use a belt to get it close, then finish with paper. It needs to be close, especially at the mouth and heal, I don't worry about perfect. Smoothers need to be closest.


----------



## RGtools

I am wondering about Al too. I just hope he's on vacation in the middle of nowhere.

I think I might be building my tool chest out of Sequoia….if it's young growth…old growth is too brittle. I should know more today. Wish me luck.


----------



## BrandonW

Sequoia-- keep us updated, Ryan. I don't know much about sequoia, other than it being a huge, bad-ass tree.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Ryan, I havent seen it used for lumber before, so I wil be looking forward to seeing how it looks and works for you.

Tony, bring some power tools to bear on that plane. I am sure it doesnt have to be perfect, but if it is a "banana" might be time to move onto another.


----------



## NateX

Sequoia wood? Wow, where did you get it, is it…. well…. legal, and can I have some!

Are you talking about sequoia sempervirens, the coast redwood or sequoiadendron giganteum which is the giant sequoia? I believe the latter is protected… All the groves are either in state or federal management.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RG: Luck!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How come this thread doesn't show up in my pulse watch list lately, even though it's active and still a Watch item? Anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## racerglen

Smitty it's fine at my end, no problems.

??


----------



## donwilwol

the thread seemed to have lost its pulse with Al gone. First Wayne, now Al, this is like the burmuda triangle of threads.

Smitty, I had not knoticed it wasn't in the pulse list, but it wasn't very active.


----------



## racerglen

Al just posted a few min ago on the debate over web copyright protection..


----------



## RGtools

The Seqouia did not pan out, old growth (too brittle) and way too many knots. It's not legal to get unless you have a DARN good explanation. The guy who does the milling happens to have a son in the hazardous tree removal business and on occasion removes a sequoia…gorgeuos stuff but not for the project.

He did happen to have some local and PERFECT poplar at the right price. 12" wide panels almost dead flat cut a little fat for an inch, with grain straight as an arrow. I will take pics when I pick up the stash I bought (i did not bring the truck). Air dried in the right conditions for about 3 years…that is going to be a joy to work with.


----------



## BrandonW

The Pulse works fine for me with this thread.

Good to see that Al is not MIA.

RG, sorry to hear about the sequoia not panning out. Can you take a pic of the wood when you pick up your poplar? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## BrandonW

Question, what on earth is the hand plane that the guy in the Lumberjocks logo is using?! Looks sort of imaginative to me.

Here's an image:


----------



## racerglen

I think it's a stylized "woodie"

An all wood plane..

;-}


----------



## BrandonW

There I fixed it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Who wears bib overalls anymore? And gloves in the shop? Is that guy suicidal?


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, I thought about changing that, too, but I didn't want to offend anybody.


----------



## donwilwol

and tell him to get his hat out of his eyes.


----------



## racerglen

Dang and no ear protection either

;-{


----------



## saddletramp

Geeeeze, I don't see *any* Whirling, noise making, loose clothes catching machinery in the picture at all. Only a galoot and his quiet hand tools. Give the guy a break!! ;^)


----------



## saddletramp

Speaking of breaks, Hey Al, if you are going to take a break, give us some warning so we all don't have to speculate as to whether you are sick or injured or worse.. Geeeeze 8^( Glad to see that you are alright. 8^)


----------



## ShaneA

The plane upgrade looks sharp Brandon, I vote for a new LJ icon. I always thought that guy was questionable…at best.

As I begin to seriously get my mind right about my ever growing plane collection storage. I have some "fuzzy areas". I do prefer the look of vertical slats, sitting on an angle. However, what is a safe angle? I would hate to see one come tumbling down. Another concern with vertical, would be cabinet depth. Seems like it would need to be significantly deeper, than using a horizontal shelf. I also think I need to make some sort of sliding door to minimize swing out. Woodsmith shop had an interesting storage idea a yr or two ago on the show. Maybe I could base it on the one they did?


----------



## BrandonW

I have a vertical shelf like you're talking about for my planes. I like it, plus if you plan it right, you can incorporate storage behind it. I don't know what a good angle is, mine is a little too steep, but I have latches to keep some of the planes in place. If you're testing an angle, don't use your jointer planes, but use your smallest smoothers because their center of gravity would make them fall before the larger planes.


----------



## Dcase

So I finished restoring another one of my trans planes last night. For this one I put a whole new sole piece on and then carved out a new mouth. A lot of time went into this one but it was well worth it. This is now by far my best user trans plane. While it was all apart I decided to repaint the metal frame part and refinish the wood body with a few coats of tung oil. I will do a blog on it later with lots of pics and such but here are a few. I am very pleased with how this turned out. 



























Shes very nice looking but can this little trans plane hang with its metallic brothers?



















That'll do trans….. That'll do…..


----------



## BrandonW

Sweet shavings! Is that a #23? I have it's toted sibling (#35). I always found the look of that plane to be strange because it lacks the tote. On the bright side, there's no need to worry about breaking the tote.


----------



## SamuelP

Could you Successfully turn a transitional plane into a rabbet plane? just a thought for those of you with an extra trans and plenty of shop time.


----------



## saddletramp

Dan, Great job on the restoration. I really like the transitional's that I have even though 2 of the 3 still need a lot of work.


----------



## SamuelP

Never mind. I found one.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Dan, looks good. Just kinda odd without a tote. Does it feel wierd, ergonomically speaking?


----------



## Dcase

Yes, its a #23. I find it very comfortable to hold while using. Its like using a really big block plane. I am going to be putting a new sole on my #22 next which is a tiny little thing. I may do my #35 after that if I don't get burned out on working on these. lol


----------



## BrandonW

Sam, don't let Stumpy see that one. 

Dan, a new sole for the 22? Are you talking about just the bottom of the sole, or the whole wood piece? I'd love to see someone upgrade all the wood on a trans plane to something more interesting than beech (don't get me wrong, I love beech, my bench is beech).


----------



## Dcase

Shane, it does not feel weird at all. The back of the plane is shaped perfect so that you can hold it like you would hold a block plane. My palm is placed right on the round metal part of the back and its very smooth and comfortable surface. It might even be more comfortable then the ones with the totes.

Sam, I have seen that done to a trans plane before and I don't think it would be a really good idea. By removing that side there is going to be a lot of stress on the remaining side when using. I honestly don't think it would take much to break it. If you look at the sides of those trans planes where the mouth section is, its a pretty thin and the metal top really doesn't give it much support. I just don't think it would be strong enough to be a good user. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I will just be adding a new sole to the the bottom of the original just like I did with the #23. My #22 has a sole that is so worn that the mouth is that of a scrub plane.

I think it would be really cool to make a whole new sole and a custom trans plane using the old parts. I wont do that with any of my complete planes because I want to keep those original. I do have some trans plane parts though and I may use them someday to make my own plane. I would probably make a custom size that Stanley never offered… I am thinking something along the lines of that super long jointer that Don posted a picture of the other day… That would be sweet!


----------



## donwilwol

Nice job Dan. That last shavings shot is nice.
I have a couple similar.

A Stanley #24









and a an Ohio 3408









To be a true smoother both could benifit from this treatment.


----------



## jusfine

*Brandon*, the "logo guy" would need gloves here today, it's *- 42* with the wind chill.

*Shane*, I am facing the same problem with my storage for handplanes. I have an area 91" long x 32" high that I would like to fit everything in, but it's not looking promising - not enough space.* *

Marc (Woodwhisperer) built a cabinet for his planes storing them nearly vertical, and put a small rare earth magnet near the top of each plane so they would stay in place. That may work for you…


----------



## RGtools

Bootlaces work too. The trickery with that hands is pretty minor and become invisible to you after a while.

Looking forward to getting my chest built. I need to get my toys in one rust proof area.

Love the new Logo idea…but give him a Bailey.


----------



## ShaneA

Magnets? That is a great suggestion. The space is a problem for me too Randy. That is why the "woodsmith" one w/sliding doors appeals to me. If I use peg board on the sliding doors, I have effectively doubled my wall space. My walls are currently covered in peg boards and clamp racks.


----------



## BrandonW

The only problem with rare earth magnets is that it could become pricy, especially since you've been acquiring hand planes at such an enormous rate!


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Brandon, I got the sickness bad. May be terminal. How many lbs of pull would be appropriate? Any guess? I am assuming it is realtive to tilt and plane size…but the smaller ones arent too bad. I saw them in highland's catalog that came yesterday. Guess the word made it to them that I was sick. : )


----------



## donwilwol

I only have 2 complaints with my new storage. 1. I wish I'd used plexiglass on the front of the door, and 2, it needs to be bigger


----------



## Dcase

Don, the new sole piece really made a huge improvement. I could get pretty decent shavings with the mouth as it was but it was not consistent. The iron would dig into the wood often, especially at the start of the cut. With the new sole piece and mouth closed up its just a difference of night and day when using.

I also found the new sole piece a lot easier to do then the inlay that I did on the other plane. I just glued on the new sole bottom and carved out mouth. I didn't cut all the way through new piece when chopping out the mouth. I only carved down about 3/8ths or so and then ran the plane across my power jointer taking multiple passes until the mouth became exposed. Once exposed I then went in with a file and cleaned the rest of it up. I guess the trick is to cut the sole piece a bit thicker then what you need so that you can use the jointer rather then trying to carve all the way through the piece.


----------



## jusfine

*Shane / RG:*

Aw, the little 3/8" rare earth magnets (probably all you need) are only 44 cents each if you buy 10 at Lee Valley, and I am sure you will need more than 10! Doesn't seem to be that big of an investment…

Shane, I don't really care for sliding doors, and they won't really work in my situation. I threw out a couple boxes of sliding door track and wheels last fall when we cleaned out the barn loft (again). Wish I would have known, could have sent them to you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dan*- I'm going to send you a #24 so you can make it take a shaving like that for me!

*Bertha *is around, he must have been gone a couple of days and now he has to spend a week trying to read all the posts he fell behind on… but by then this thread will have gone on for another few hundred posts, and he'll be even more behind… He may never be able to post again!

Or maybe he's out signing autographs after I gave him a plug in the last episode of Blue Collar Woodworking… they say fame changes people…


----------



## jusfine

Stumpy, maybe Al is making shavings with the plane you didn't give him…

Shane, do you have details on that Woodsmith sliding cabinet. What issue was it in?


----------



## RGtools

^ an invisible Al using an invisible plane.


----------



## jusfine

*Exactly*. I just eased that comment off as I don't want to beat Stumpy down. much.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I can take it. But remember, I have a weekly show that I can use to destroy you before thousands of viewers…

Well, at least dozens…

A handfull….

My wife and a couple of buddies, for sure…


----------



## jusfine

Give it your best shot… I will take my chances…


----------



## ShaneA

Randy, they featured it on the show. Which I think means it should be on their website, if I am not mistaken. It is behind them in all the shows. It effectively doubles wall space. I was thinking of using some version of it. But I need to check it out/modify it.


----------



## jusfine

Shane, I can't find Woodsmith anywhere on our TV channels here, I will check online.


----------



## ShaneA

Randy, it looks like season 3 episode 301. Free pdf if you sign up for weeky tip. You can see it in the background in some of the pics.


----------



## bandit571

A look into my little world of planes:









Two old users, one (the RED one) is by Great Neck, the other is a Defience#4









Ye Olde #110









One for Stumpy (maybe two)
















And, some "homemade" stuff:









2 profile planes, one a "V" groover, the other a 1/2" "cove"









A larger cove, using an old file for the iron, and:









A 1/2" chisel plane, with a hammer to adjust these homemade guys. Just my little world…...


----------



## BrandonW

Great planes, Bandit. I especially like the funky transitional and the chisel plane--I've got to make one of those.

Incidentally, this is my 1000th post on the site, and I thought I'd share it with you all on the hand planes thread. I think about a fourth of all my posts were made here anyways. You all are awesome and have made this site very informative and collegial. I just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## RGtools

Congratulations Brandon, That is a respectable amount of posts. Of course Al completely trumps us.

Al, Come back and say hello.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, that trans plane you have is nice. I believe its a liberty bell #129? That would be a fun one to clean up.

Stumpy, if you want to send me your #24 I will take a stab at it.

Question for you guys -

The iron in my #32 (No. 8 size iron) has a crack in it that runs from one edge of the iron to just about the center of the iron. The crack is all the way through the iron and the iron wiggles just a bit where the crack is. Now the crack is still a ways away from the cutting edge so I figured it was still usable since the chip breaker would be supporting the iron. I sharpened the iron and it was working fine but I am starting to notice some "chatter" I guess you would call it. I am now wondering if the blade is flexing where the crack is when I am using it. What do you guys think? I thought the chip breaker would prevent the crack from being an issue but maybe I was wrong?


----------



## drfunk

*Dan -* totally plausible. Couple of reasons. The chipbreaker only really makes *good* contact at two points. More than likely that crack is between those two points and able to move. Second point - the original Stanley chipbreaker isn't that strong so it will flex all by itself.

Sounds like your blade might have de-laminated.


----------



## Dcase

Yes, the crack is between the two contact points. At first I didn't think it was enough to effect the cut but on hardwoods I notice it. The iron has a lot left in it so I think it may be salvageable if I cut the iron in half just above the crack and then grind a new bevel. Doing this will really shorten the iron up but I am not looking to buy a new iron right now and used irons that size are not easy to find.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, you got a picture? I'm not able to visualize the crack that you're talking about.

I do have a #6 Stanley Sweetheart iron that is unfortunately cracked from one edge to the center hole as shown in the photos below. It still works, but I think it'd perform a little better if it weren't cracked. It's on my list of needed replacement blades. The crack was there when I got the plane and I don't know how someone managed to put it there.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan,if it's far enough from the edge I would think you could weld it and regrind it flat.


----------



## Brit

That's what I was thinking Don.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I don't have a picture but mine is cracked just like yours just the crack is at about the center point from the screw hole and bevel.

Don/Brit, thats a good idea but I do not have a welder though I may know someone who does. I will check on that. It would be worth it I think since there is a lot of meat left in the iron, I would hate to cut it down.


----------



## donwilwol

If not Dan, I have a welder. Postage would be minimal.

edit: same deal Brandon it helps.


----------



## Dcase

Thanks Don! I will check with a guy I know who I think does welding. If that does not work out I will take you up on the offer.


----------



## Bertha

What's going on in this thread? Handplanes?
.
Been away for a while with work. Got a new heater for the shop and the stuff for my bandsaw fence. My fiance was out of town and I blew all my shop budget on booze and hookers. I'll have to make do with the stuff I've got lying around. Carry on, Al.
.
JK about the hookers


----------



## Brit

We've just been killing time until you got back Al.


----------



## Dcase

Good Hookers aren't cheap so I can see that swallowing a tool budget


----------



## Brit

How do you know that Dan?


----------



## drfunk

Couple of things. I'm not sure if everybody knows this, but old Stanley blades are laminated steel - If your blade has de-laminated, it might be best to chuck it. The steel above the lamination will be way too soft to hold an edge. Below the lamination, welding may cause you to lose temper in the high-carbon portion. Can't hurt to try I suppose.


----------



## Dcase

Dr- Thanks for the info. Thats interesting to know.

Brit- I have been to Las Vegas before so I know… I know…


----------



## BrandonW

Al, welcome back! We all ran around like chickens with their heads cut off in your absence.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Are you referring McNugget, my shop chicken?

Al… you don't have to read all the previous comments you missed, but you DO have to watch the video I posted because I mention you in it.


----------



## RGtools

Notice he did not say he was kidding about the Booze. Carry on good man.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, if I had a heated shop, booze, and hookers….well, I guess I probably wouldnt be posting right now or ever. Sounds like a good time Al. Hopefully you paid cash! : )


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a heated shop. I believe there is booze in the house somewhere. But I've never met a hooker who can do woodworking, so I don't know what I'd want them in the shop for…


----------



## SamuelP

Al - Pictures or it did not happen!


----------



## donwilwol

Sam hit it. no pictures so it didn't happen. He's a dir so he can fix his own problems. Hope the medicine works before the fiancé getsback.


----------



## BrandonW

Hey Al, let us know the next time the fiance goes out of town. We'll all come over and help you consume all that booze!


----------



## thedude50

great Al is back

I need your wisdom old panel of knowledge and scuttlebutt. I as you all know do a lot of sharpening for other woodworkers and today I had a tough one come in the shop. It is a really nice Robert sorby corner chisel the kind that is used in timber framing. I know this is a tough one but how do you sharpen a corner chisel? I know it can be done because it has a factory grind on it so it can be done the question is how?

Shane My daughter sends her apology as do I.

I was thinking we should have a restore contest to see who is the best of the best ill be glad to hep make this happen but who should be the judge and what are the rules to be do you want to play or nay bad idea


----------



## Brit

*Dude* - Check out these links.






http://lumberjocks.com/projects/52483


----------



## Bertha

Dude. I have a book at home containing a section on sharpening that very chisel. I'll scan the relevant pages tonight and try to post them. It was a bit of a complicated system, moreso than I'd imagined.


----------



## dbray45

Al - welcome back


----------



## RGtools

Smitty, it was a while back and you asked me about the Joiner and Cabinetmaker.

I really enjoyed the book. There are a lot of aspects of the craft that simply did not get covered by Moxon's book (his being meant to be kind of an overview…but is also well worth a read), that get covered very practically within the text and Mr Schwarz's detailed interpretation. That is not to say it's an all encompassing work (nothing about woodworking could be), but it is certainly a wealth of knowledge for a beginning (or seasoned) hand tool user. Two great things I learned from the book:

1. How to precisely use a fenceless rabbet plane.
2. A really great set up for using a plow plane when your dog holes are not close to the edge of your bench.

At the least I would like to build the school-box and the packing crate.


----------



## donwilwol

Welcome back Al. Now the PPM (post per minute) can get back to un-normal.

I'm about half way through "The Anarchist's Tool Chest". I don't get all the hoopla over it. Its getting to be a struggle to finish.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I don't think you were the intended audience for that book. You've been woodworking for sometime and have already gained a ton of knowledge about handtools. I think it's more geared toward those that are just starting out or just learning about handtools. I've been doing this for less than 2 years and I did benefit from a lot of helpful insights. That said, there's something about Chris Schwarz that is polarizing. Some people love him while others can't stand him. I think that he can sometimes pay too much attention to tradition for tradition sake. I really don't see a tool chest as being practical in most garage shops, but I must confess that there is something to say about being somewhat minimalistic with all your tools. But now I'm a rambling man.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, here's my take so far.

First, I should mention there was one part that was a little eerie. On page 35, (yes I remember the page #) he talks about heading to NW Arkansas, something about heading up I540, and mentions his desire to work on computers. As I was ready it, I was on an airplane, headed for NW Arkansas, about to drive up I540, and as you probably know by now, I work on computers.

Second, Schwarz is one of the few writers that from a technique point of view, I almost always (maybe always) agree with. He learned to woodwork using very similar processes I use (most of mine were self taught or working with others and reading). My wife hates watching Norm and Villa with me, because I have to tell her what they "should" have done. Schwarz seems to "get it right" in my book (or his book).

I like watching guys like Paul Sellers because I usually wind up trying new things. He does things different. I don't always change, sometimes just modify, and sometimes just go back to the way I always did it, but he doesn't have the abrasive tone about his way being the end all be all.

Schwarz tends to be a little self absorbed. He hasn't figured out his way may not be the only way, and its good to suggest, not dictate. So far I agree if you are new and read the book as a "how to use the tools" guide, it will serve you well. If you look at it as "this is how to woodwork" you may come away trying to force yourself into a mold that doesn't fit you.

I disagree with the minimalistic approach (as most of you know) I like tools, I like spending the time to find, restore and collect (opps there's that nasty "C" word) tools. In that part, I disagree with his book and his teaching of the approach.


----------



## jusfine

Don, I tend to agree with your comments on Mr. Schwarz's book. Plus I support the opposite of minimalistic.

That's why I shared the "My brain is full" cartoon a page or so back (post 7868)...


----------



## Dcase

I have not read any of Schwarz's books but I have read his blogs and seen some of his videos on youtube. I do learn from him and I am interested in his writings but I cant say I am a big fan of his. I get the feeling that hes trying to hard to be this traditional woodworker and I wonder what it is that he is trying to do. Like I said though I have not read his books so I know very little about him.

Dude- A tool restoration competition might be fun but it would be hard to judge. It would all have to be judged based on the condition of the tool prior to the restoration. I have done so many restorations that I feel would be good to just use one of those in a competition. I don't know… maybe.


----------



## Brit

Did someone say restoration competition? I'm in. 

How about whilst wearing a blindfold just to make it interesting?


----------



## BrandonW

I quit, now that Brit's gotten involved.  For judging, we could do votes rather than having one person be in charge. The votes could be quasi-anonymous and each person gets to vote for their favorite three (including their own), but by giving them three votes they have to vote for someone else's as well.  The votes could be PM'd to one (disinterested) person who tallies them up.


----------



## ShaneA

Interesting. I will partake. Need to start w/real ugly ones. Come up w/judging criteria. Could be fun.


----------



## drfunk

I have a 42 in need of cleaning. Does that mean I win?


----------



## Dcase

Yes, Dr. you win… Contest is over.. lol


----------



## donwilwol

wait Dan, no pic's it didn't happen.


----------



## drfunk

I'm just poking fun at the contest. I think it sounds like a fun idea, but I am so minimalist I am doomed to lose - unless I pull out all the stops.


----------



## BrandonW

Funk, you can share some of those 42 with us to clean up.


----------



## Brit

Pull those stops out Funk. Let's see what you've got. Now there's fighting talk


----------



## donwilwol

well, if all the heavy hitter are in, then let the party begin. Where's Smitty, we need someone to write it up.


----------



## Dcase

Well do we start with a new (old) tool or can a previous restoration be entered. If we can use a previous restoration that we did as our entry then I got this baby won! hahaha


----------



## RGtools

I could tally. I have no restores pending so I would not participate.

Might I suggest three categories?

Saw
Plane
Other


----------



## RGtools

Don. I agree with most of your comments on Schwarz, but it's nice to have someone taking a crack at historical texts and offering some insight. It's hard not to walk away from one of his books without having learned something…just as it's hard to walk away from much that Paul Sellars does without feeling humble.

Randy. Your "brain is full" comment cracked me up, I sometimes feel that way when I read Underhill (who has grown on me over the years like a loveable fungus).

I definitly believe that a before shot should be required for the entry to be legit…but that might goes without saying. I agree that Smitty should do the write up.


----------



## Brit

Since this battle will be waged remotely, good before and after photos are going to be key. What I mean is, if someone starts with a real rust bucket, the finished result might not be as good as someone who starts with a tool that just needs a good clean up. So when we award points, I think we have to do it on the basis of how well someone did in relation to what they started with, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Dcase

I know what you mean Brit…. It wouldn't be all that tough to shine up a tool that has no pitting, no damage, and is still in rather decent shape… The real challenge is shining up the really bad ones and also making fixes to them…


----------



## RGtools

I think good stock selection has some bearing on creating quality tools…but I agree with the idea of awarding points for a really solid restoration effort.

Possibly a "most improved" category for any given tool?


----------



## Brit

RG - A loveable fungus?

Actually they do have a certain appeal. Look at this alien that was growing in my garden not so long ago. It looks like a creature from the deep.










Q: Why should you always take mushrooms to a party?

A: Because they're funghis to be with! Boom! Boom!

Sorry about that.


----------



## ShaneA

I agree w/uglier to begin bonus. Yet to be done planes. What about part changing? Wood, blades things like that. Could be tough to judge. May have to do a "blind" submission like Stumpy and Charles did. No names attached and cant vote for your own. Maybe 3 or 4 scoring catagories? improvement, shine, best duck painting on the side. Things like that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Brit- I have something that looks just like that growing on my foot!


----------



## donwilwol

My submission (are we ready for that yet? What are we waiting for?) would be this Millers Falls #10.. I literally pulled this out of the dirt. You can still see the pit marks in the cap, but that's why its the MF #10 I kept. It will be in my cabinet always.


----------



## Brit

That will take some beating Don. You've shown your cards early. I don't know whether to enter my Skinner brace or my Disston backsaw, or maybe the little gem I've just put another coat of BLO on. If we follow Ryan's categories, does that mean that we can enter more than one entry?


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, you do a fine fine job. But if you knew about this contest you'd need to stick them in a swamp for 6 month or so to get them back at my starting point. I will admit not seeing the before pictures would put your finished products ahead. But there is still time for additional polishing. I may need to fire up the heat in the shop after all.


----------



## donwilwol

Oh and stumpy wart removal on your foot is NOT allowed. NO pictures please.


----------



## Brit

I dunno Don, that Skinner brace was pretty rusty and pitted even if the Disston wasn't.

The more I think about it, the more I realise that I'm going to find it virtually impossible to pick a winner out of all the outstanding restorations everyone on this thread does. Why don't we just agree that we're *ALL* ******************** hot?


----------



## BrandonW

That's better than being hot ********************.

Brit's idea for a restoration contest: We all win!


----------



## donwilwol

I know we make one hell of a virtual team. That's ******************** hot enough for me.


----------



## donwilwol

Besides: in reality it will be difficult to beat a guy that's been converted to a verb. How can anybody beat Andy at andy'ing anything.


----------



## RGtools

Might I reccomend not posting for a bit so Al can take the 8k glory? Al find some beautiful planes fine sir and post them…quickly…before Dan.


----------



## donwilwol

I think Al has gone to the power tool side. Or he found a hooker he cant handle.

JK on the hooker.


----------



## BrandonW

LOL. About to go to dinner so I won't be here for 8000, but someone should post at least a couple of nice photos.


----------



## DaddyZ

A few left !!!! Ready to be a square 8000







!


----------



## jusfine

I don't want to be 8000, but here is a picture of my Spiers plane that arrived yesterday. Matching numbers on body and blade, they are hard to find. I like it!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm not 8K either, but here are some (bad quality) pics of some very nice infills:



















and










I'll be happy to write up some boundaries for the Great Restore-Off if you'd like… Have to give it some thought. But, whatever you do, don't wait for me if you don't want to. All I'd suggest up front is four BEFORE pics, with description, be set aside before any work is done. Include a description 1) why you want to restore 2) what parts of the tool are you looking most forward to restoring 3) what you expect for an outcome, and 4) what you feel will be the hardest part(s) / steps of the restore. That would set a common baseline for everyone…

And now, standing down for Al to take the stage (gee, sure hope he's done w/ the other entertainment that was bragged on a few posts ago…)


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## donwilwol

this one is for stumpy.


----------



## ShaneA

Don 8k was a good one. Good looking pile of shavings.


----------



## RGtools

Well said Don. Well Said.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice one Don! You broke out the Bedrock for us.


----------



## Bertha

That's the best 8K we could ever have hoped for!
insert fireworks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Today is some trim work in my son's room. Reworking heart pine scavenged from a door (removing paint, thicknessing, jointing, etc.) using a scrub, cambered-blade #5 and my #4 smoother. Ah, shavings on a Saturday!


----------



## canadianchips

Uh Hmmmmm.
Post #7895 was a comment about clothing some people wear in shop.
Tell THIS guy NO one wears bib overalls.
LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's the Lumberjocks Dude!


----------



## jusfine

I think it's a Canadian thing, more guys wear them here than guys who don't.


----------



## drfunk

Started on my entry into the restoration contest today. That old Clegg infill I posted about earlier (and in it's own thread). About the only chance I have against you guys is to go oddball or go home…


----------



## ShaneA

It is the LJ dude! he has come for his royalties…and he aint happy.

Maybe I need a pair of those for the cold shop days?


----------



## bandit571

MAYBE a project in the works? New handles, a good clean up, and some metal work?


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like a restoration contest candidate to me.


----------



## thedude50

BEFORE WE GO HALF CALKED I THINK WE SHOULD ALL HAVE TO DO THE EXACT SAME PLANE SO LETS ALL DO A BAILEY NO 4 AND YOU HAVE TO START FROM SCRATCH I think this would be the best way to do the plane restoration contest and a time limit say 2 weeks from the sound of the starting bell what do you think


----------



## bandit571

Fine, IF, IF one HAS such a plane on hand. If not, will you SUPPLY said planes to all the contestants?

Mine is a bit older than that. Might take a while just to make a new handle. My "#4" is not a Bailly….









It's the one that isn't red…


----------



## drfunk

I just had a great idea. I'm way past the days of having time and money to restore a common number 4 - *but if I knew I was going to donate it to a school or charity group* then you've got my attention. There's a reasonably crusty #3 SW down the street that has been eyeing me.


----------



## drfunk

I don't know if you have seen this, but on this blog the author talks about the lost generation of craftsmen in Rwanda and how the young students in the schools have hardly any tools (or electricity for that matter) to work with. Apparently a "very cheaply made Chinese #4" even costs 3 months wages there.


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds interesting doc…


----------



## racerglen

Sidestepping for a moment.
The March issue of Wood magazine is out, with a piece on restoring a #5 and another on various sharpening systems.
Seems they think oilstones are a thing of the past.

And now back to the regular scheduled topic…

;-)


----------



## lwllms

..The March issue of Wood magazine is out, with a piece on restoring a #5 and another on various sharpening systems.
Seems they think oilstones are a thing of the past…."

That's not surprising. Another so-called expert leading people down blind alleys. Basic sharpening these days has become lost in paraphernalia and nonsense that remove all control and predictability. It's all about focusing on the wrong things.

Here are a couple examples of focusing on the wrong thing, letting paraphernalia over-ride simplicity and losing control of where you want to go:

http://blip.tv/popular-woodworking-videos/sharpen-a-chisel-in-about-2-30-4435032


----------



## ShaneA

Well, it was an interesting day in the shop. It was time to actually take inventory of where the sickness has taken me. Since space and organization elude me, I have been piling boxes with who knows what types of planes/parts in them. I purchased 2 or 3 lots of planes in the last few months. Random grab bags basically. So today I tried to go thru them and separate ones I will restore from the ones I will not. I think I got a few good ones in there, and a few WTFs. Talk about frankenplanes, I bet some of these have some tales to tell. Some w/o happy endings no doubt. Some of the highlights/lowlights. A 605 that had a #3 chipbreaker and levercap? A 5 1/4 bailey w/a really nice 1 3/4" miller falls blade. A 4 1/2 bailey that is so ugly and srpay painted, it is probably going to be a contender for the restoration contest. A craftsman 4 1/2 that could be nice some day. Plus a handful of 3, 4 and 5 baileys, a handful of fulton, handyman, and defiance planes …i am a bulk buyer what can I say? Some will have to find a new home someday, who knows? But at the least I got some spare parts : )


----------



## bandit571

I'm going to need a full-sized pattern of a rear tote for that Liberty bell Plane. The rest of the clean-up will be easy, it's making a new rear tote that will be the hard part. Got to be better than an old, plastic Great Neck tote-wannabe that's on there now.

Wood choices for the new tote. I do have some OLD white Oak beams sitting around, might get a "hunk" chopped out for a blank, or two. Just in case the first hunk gets messed up. Beams are 4×6 x10'. Kind of nailly, part of the 6" is a bit rotty, should be some good stuff inside, though.

Getting ready to strip the old plane down and clean things up/out. Maybe run the spokeshave along the sides and top, just to clean thing off, like paint..


----------



## thedude50

OK Dr I am in for the give away next do we open it up for the whole site to join in the contest and who is going to judge and send the planes to this woodworking school in Rwanda. and how do we know these great restored baileys will be put in the hands of the poor woodworkers who need them and not into some greedy politicians hands. are you going to make the contact.

any one can buy a jacked up no 4 from 6 dollars to 20 and then its going to a charity so its a write off on your taxes not a bad idea then we should ship them to a central location for judging and shipping. this is a great plan dr who is going to pay the freight to Rwanda and how do we get these through customs do we need to deliver them by a member hands on i love the idea it just raises so many questions.


----------



## jusfine

Re* Donations to other countries:*

As I had written in another thread you may be better off to get involved with a company who already makes donations of tools, etc. to less fortunate to ensure the tools are going to the right place.

KMS tools is one company we deal with locally and that is exactly what they do.


----------



## drfunk

Randy - Great call. I was hoping someone knew of a company out there that could handle such a thing. I could use a trip to Victoria BC right about now.

I also had a less complicated idea that we could auction off the tools and donate the money to a charity chosen by the winner?


----------



## BrandonW

Found a couple of great candidates for the restoration contest:

1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-hand-planer-/170768471259










2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Millers-Falls-Wood-Based-Block-Plane-/250977705437


----------



## Bertha

Brandon, that first one has infill written all over it.


----------



## Dcase

Dr, that article you posted sure made me feel fortunate that I have what I have. When I need wood I can go to the lumber yard or local home center and pick what ever lumber I want.

When the guys in Africa need wood….









Thats real work right there.


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, that is woodworking. Those guys look like they could use a plane!

Does this site allow two people with the same screen/user name? I saw another Dan, and it confused my simple mind! Doesnt take much…


----------



## racerglen

So long as they aren't both from Grand Rapids… lol


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, each person has a different username, but their display name can be the same. So you have multiple Dans, Brandons, etc. But only one Bertha!


----------



## Dcase

When I joined the site I didn't give much thought to my display name. I have thought about going back and adding my last initial but then I thought that would confuse people. lol


----------



## Brit

*Dan* - I wracked my brains for hours to come up with my display name. LOL. I've hated it ever since. At the time I thought it would stop me having to explain that I live in England and stop people recommending I pop down to my local Harbor Freight etc,.


----------



## BrandonW

I had my display name as "Brandon" for a little while, but then I didn't want to be confused with other people using the same display name. I have a reputation to guard, after all.

Haha, I didn't see one Harbor Freight in the UK, but I sure saw a lot of Tescos.


----------



## Bertha

And I wear bibs all the time. Carharts, lined.


----------



## ShaneA

Andy, that was funny. Pop on down to the HF….british humor is awesome.


----------



## ShaneA

Apparently bibs must be like a dress code in Canada. Now they have made it WV too?


----------



## Bertha

^no argument against them. Nice and toasty, plenty of room for tools, even a hammer hanger. You can pop a side button as you fatten, so they range about 20" in stomach circumference. And no pesky sleeves to get caught in machines. The only downside is you look like a hick.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love that it's assumed… "... as you fatten…"


----------



## lysdexic

I love my overalls but I grew up in appalachia/blue ridge mountains. I am ridiculed if I everwhere them.

In fact, I am a hick. I tell folks that I am just an educated *********************************** but nobody believes it.

I think Al posted a pic of me in my overalls a few thousand posts back.


----------



## Bertha

^I think Scott has a router cutting jig for overalls.


----------



## jusfine

Come on, are you making fun of our outerwear guys?

It gets warm up here too you know (for about a month) and we adapt…










You just have to think outside the … bib!


----------



## DaddyZ

Not Him Again !!!

It's ok just think of Pretty Rainbows !!!


----------



## drfunk

That guy could be wearing an apron - which is what all the cool woodworkers wear - 'specially a LN apron.

This whole infilling a bailey idea has really got me thinking. I have a couple old planes I bought in bulk with broken cheeks. Why not break the other one off to match and fill in the bed? Maybe even beef up the cheek area with brass strapping - because… who cares?


----------



## bandit571

Starting to clean up an act:









A "naked Lady"?









The Hardware section?









A dirty bell?









Decent blade (original) and the Junk pile. I MIGHT keep the "tote" for a spare for my Great Neck "smoother", maybe.

"I want a beer, and want to see something naked! Oh NO, not that!" 80 year old man ( from Jeff Foxworthy)


----------



## BrandonW

That is one ugly tote, bandit. I'd paint it red and maybe use it for a shop jig or something--can't burn it. 

Found this interesting blog post on buying Bailey planes on ebay. See the flowchart:

http://woodworkingbyhand2.blogspot.com/2012/01/green-white-and-red-italian-advice-for.html


----------



## ksSlim

Interesting flowchart. I'll have to study and digest the info.


----------



## ShaneA

Slow day at the handplane thread. Everybody must be working on restorations. My latest one is coming along nicely. Maybe too good to use for any contests…i would want to give others a chance. Just the kinda guy I am. : )

Hope all are doing well, even the bibbed ones!


----------



## Brit

Anyone seen/got one of these all brass Stanley planes. Auction ends soon if anyone is interested.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ULTRA-RARE-VINTAGE-STANLEY-BAILEY-No-4-PLANE-USA-ALL-BRASS-CONSTRUCTION-/120843908212?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item1c22dbb474


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Still working on custom trim per post #8006 above. Man, the tight grained in old door stile material is incredible to work with… Resawed a long run on the bandsaw, then hand planed the pieces flat, smooth and square (as pictured above). Beautiful donor material, must find more… Best part is, painted side goes against the wall!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brit - that's beautiful! (I say 'Nuts!' to the two-tone zealots…). Heh heh


----------



## Dcase

I am in the middle of restoring another one of my trans planes by adding a new sole to it. I am moving slow on it though because I have been busy with some non woodworking things.

I have decided that its time to get a decent heater in my shop. I am going to be ordering one next week. Lot of sales on gas heaters now. I run my heat off propane so I am just going to get a mid sized wall mount propane heater and have it hooked up to my tank outside. I can get one for a couple hundred dollars so its really not a huge expense. I just cant take the cold shop anymore. I cant even use my planes because the metal is way to cold on my hands.


----------



## BrandonW

Since it's slow, I'll repost a question that I posted here nearly 4000 posts ago, but it didn't have any interest at the time:


So, we've talked about Veritas planes here before, but mostly about how they're kinda ugly. I'm curious about their bench planes, namely their 4, 4 1/2, 5 1/4w and 6. These planes bed the frog all the way down to the bottom of the sole and they connect the tote to the back of the frog. The tote connection looks a little silly to me, and I wonder if that part would break under heavy use (especially if it's cast iron). The frog imbedded into the sole seems like a great idea though and I wonder if anyone on this thread has one of these bench planes. They might not be the prettiest planes out there, but it seems to me that Lee Valley has really spending more time in R&D than any other mass producer of hand planes today.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I can't really answer your question, but I'd like to make a point. I've never had a veritas bench plane in my hands, so I reserve the right to change my opinion, but I like the looks of the veritas bench planes.

When I bought my low angle #62, i didn't go with the veritas because for that particular plane, the reviews seemed better for the LN. That said, I never saw a bad review for the veritas either, just LN owners seemed a little more passionate about the "like".


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, we have talked about Veritas new frog design on here before. Seems like ages ago. The design makes lots of sense to me. I like the bailey style planes but I hate the idea of moving the frogs on them. I set all my frogs up so the bedding is flush with the bedding on the sole and thats where they stay. I never adjust the frogs. So I really like the design from Veritas.

As for their looks… I think the Veritas planes look great… all except the totes. Everything else about them is fine with me but I cant get past those ugly totes. The looks wouldn't keep me from buying one and if I did buy one I am sure I would probably get used to the totes but they are steady ugly.


----------



## ShaneA

No Veritas for me, yet. But I agree w/Dan. The totes are just horrible looking. It is petty, but that is my thought. Too ugly…can you get a replacement with more of a stanley shape?


----------



## BrandonW

Perhaps "ugly" is the wrong word. "Unique"? I really don't like the way the totes look either, especially when they're floating on the frog support in the bevel down bench planes. Don, the BU planes don't look bad at all, except they can use a little bit of a foot on the tote. 

Dan, I guess I missed the discussion about the new frog design--I read all the posts before I started posting around 2700 or so. It seems like a lot of people buy Veritas BU planes and their block planes, but I hardly see people using their regular bench planes. I'd love to see one in person.


----------



## donwilwol

as much as I love their shoulder plane, I'd love to try one as well. Looks aside, if they work as well as the shoulder plane, they would certainly be a joy to use.


----------



## Dcase

I had brought up their new frog design on here so thats how I remember it was discussed. It was only a brief discussion though so it was probably easy to slip through the cracks. We never got into any big detail on it.

The reason I don't like the totes is because they just go straight down. They don't have that foot like most planes do. Like I said, I could probably get used to it but I would probably have to own one.

Shane, I have seen user made replacement totes for the Veritas planes in where the user made a traditional style tote for it.


----------



## lysdexic

There was a separate thread some time ago discussing the Veritas totes where Rob __ ( ican't recall his last name) , CEO, chimed in on their design rationale.

My opinion. I don't mind their totes. I have the BU Jack and jointer amongst a lot of other Veritas stuff. I like Stanley totes better. However, I have *no* attraction for the Veritas lever caps and norris type adjuster. I don't think I would ever buy one because of how displeasingly "unique" they are. In fact, it is the appearance of the Veritas bench plane that lead me to this thread. My choices for bench planes were.

Woodriver….meh. I have issues with my #4 and it is Chinese. 
LN which would be very expensive.
Or learn to rehab old Stanleys….. so hear I am.

That being said I did spring for a LN #7, #4 1/2 and #62 this last weekend. I have a problem. A problem that I can't share with SWMBO.


----------



## lysdexic

This is the thread started by Wayne concerning the Veritas #3 BU smoother in which Rob Lee responded.


----------



## ShaneA

So you made it to the LN event Scott? Must have liked what you saw. Did u leave w/them, or are they being shipped?


----------



## Dcase

I remember that old thread about the totes… In one of his replies Rob said

"The thing about handles that fit your hand "perfectly" is that they can be very fatiguing to use. You want to ensure you don't apply constant pressure on nerves, vessels, or tendons….for the hand - you want to avoid center of the palm, and try to ensure that force is applied around the periphery of the palm…that's what lead to a more vertical design. A handle should also " massage" the blood through your tissue as you use it…which is why you often see ridges etc on hand tools ( beside ensuring a good mechanical lock )..."

All that talk about nerves, vessels and tendons went right over my head. I have never found an old Stanley tote to be uncomfortable but we all have different hands.


----------



## donwilwol

So I did something a little foolish this weekend. I've been thinking about building a tool chest. Something to hold a few of my not so often used tools that are laying around. I like the vintage stuff, but they are alway so expensive. Well I found one pretty reasonable. It was a little larger than most, had a large saw till, and the shelves moved around like the day they were built. I figured i couldn't build one for the $100 price tag, so I bought it.

Its made from pine, nice dovetailed corners, nice patina.

The reason it was so reasonable was it had had the top replaced with a top panel made of plywood. I will need to make a new top, but thats about it. I'll also be adding some caster. Pic's to come.


----------



## jusfine

I have many Veritas planes, and only one little old blue Stanley my Dad left me.

I found Rob's explanation quite interesting as well, although I had never thought much about it before. The only Veritas plane I cannot use is their block plane, it is very uncomfortable for some reason to my hand. The Apron plane is smaller and fits perfectly.

*It has never been an issue with my Spiers or LN planes looking down on their Veritas neighbours, they all seem to know their place*... will see what happens when they line up in their new storage area (soon).


----------



## Dcase

Don, No picture! It didn't happen


----------



## bandit571

I have been cleaning that old Liberty Bell plane. I also have a Monkey wrench to "spruce up". A Coes branded wrench from Billings, at about 12-1/2" long. Was in the bottom drawer of my (late) Dad's tool box. Might have been HIS dad's , for all I know. According to the stampings on the "head", it's after 1926. Great, now I have two "old-timers" to fix up.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane,
Left with them. Cash (I have been saving for a while). No boxes waiting at the door.


----------



## lysdexic

As far as the Lie Nielsen event goes. DO NOT attend one. It is like walking into the Emerald city except its all ductile iron, cherry and bronze. It was truly intoxicating.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice!! Some real lookers there.


----------



## jusfine

Nice collection!

I have never been to a LN event, but I think I would be drooling…

There is one apparently in Phoenix this weekend, I will be there exactly a month too late. **


----------



## saddletramp

My first wife was sooooo *ugly*....

HOW UGLY WAS SHE?

She was as ugly as a Veritas plane!!

;^)


----------



## jusfine

Man, I am going to *BLOCK* you!

Those are fighting words!!

Wait, that's a real good looking woman!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scott - CONGRATS on finally getting the #4 1/2 of your dreams! 

Don - Yes, very interested in a few Pics of your Chest. (that didn't sound right. man, that happens alot on the Epic thread…)


----------



## saddletramp

Hey Randy, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Actually, she wasn't a bad looking lady. In fact, when I married her I thought that she was beautiful. The ugly came later and it wasn't physical. 8^O


----------



## donwilwol

Unlike a first wife you'll never have to pay to get rid of a Veritas plane. Ugly or not.


----------



## jusfine

Thanks Bob, I hope my Veritas planes don't have those internal flaws…don't want to see any ugly coming out of them.

Sorry it didn't work out for you, I have served 37 years with the same woman…


----------



## donwilwol

Randy, not sure were you started count, but you either beat me by two years or we've served the same sentence.

That's not saying Bob, that there hasn't been some ugly, but any women that put up with me that long deserves a metal. Maybe I'll buy her a Veritas plane.


----------



## ShaneA

Don, buy her a veritas plane and you could see ugly, and I am not talking about the plane!


----------



## jusfine

Shane your credibility as an heir is slipping…

Don, I did count the two years we were together before we were married, so I guess we are about the same.

One of the guys at work said, "I could have committed murder instead and would be out by now"...


----------



## BrandonW

LOL, I got to dinner and come back and tons of progress made on the thread!

"That being said I did spring for a LN #7, #4 1/2 and #62 this last weekend. I have a problem. A problem that I can't share with SWMBO." Scott, you crack me up!


----------



## lysdexic

Its turning into a long day. Just a point of interest. This is an 81 yo man ripping Trex on his table saw. He destroyed his PIP joint but I got him sewn back together pretty well. He didn't lose his finger but I doubt that he'll get much motion. Now off to do a hip fracture.


----------



## jusfine

Wow! What are the little green balls?


----------



## ShaneA

That is going to leave a mark!


----------



## donwilwol

ok, the first time *EVER* i'm glad to be 1400 mies from the tablesaw.


----------



## SamuelP

It would take a lot for a Disston D-8 to do that to you.


----------



## TechRedneck

Been following this thread from the beginning and pop in now and again. I know a few hundred (or was it a few thousand) posts back we were talking about benches. I finally finished mine this weekend and have ordered some bench dogs today.









Solid 3" of ash with a Cherry leg vise using a large Veritas screw. The end vise is a Groz quick release. Since this is a plane thread, my vintage #3 and #605 had to hop into the photo.


















When I have the time I'll blog about the construction, however all I wanted was the "business" section of a hand tool bench, so I attached it to my 4'x4' torsion box assembly table. The sheer weight of both make it very stable. I may add the sliding dead-man but will wait till I have a need for it.

One nice thing about this build is the whole thing fit through the planer. Adjustable bolts in the back allowed me to level it with the assembly table. The height is a little more than a typical bench, however all I plan to use it for is to finish with hand tools after planing to rough dimensions. (still love my power tools!)

What I really needed was a hand tool bench with plenty of clamping space. The whole thing can be broken down if I ever need to move it.

Now I can practice the hand cut dovetails and build some projects!


----------



## ShaneA

Very nice Tech. It looks great you should be proud. Look forward to reading about it. Congrats!


----------



## donwilwol

TechRedneck I liked the "What I really needed was a hand tool bench" and then "One nice thing about this build is the whole thing fit through the planer". Made me smile bit. No judgment, I just thought it was funny.


----------



## donwilwol

Oh, and I love the leg vise. I need to build one.


----------



## ShaneA

When lapping/sanding on these metal planes, does the dust bother or irritate you guys? I will say, I can eat my share of wood dust with relative ease. But the iron dust irritates my throat, am I the only one?


----------



## SamuelP

Tech,

Do you have any pictures of the bottom of your leg vise? How far down did you mount the screw?

I am in the sloooooow process of putting one of these together.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane I always were a mask when sanding metal. It bothers me as well. Your lungs will look like that hand above.


----------



## BrandonW

I hate that dust, Shane. And it's messy.

Tech, great bench! Looking forward to blog posts.


----------



## RGtools

A mask is a must on the restores. Especially if you are working with bronze or brass…nasty stuff. Of course I like to save my restores for sunny days and just do them outside where I can let the breeze take the awful away for me.

Tech, that bench is awesome. I love the way it was added into your shop without taking too much space.

Scott, I am glad you do that job and not me. I am not squeamish but damn I would think about stuff like that every time I fire up the table saw (come to think of it…I do anyway…which is why I favor the D-8 like Sam)


----------



## RGtools

Don, looking forward to seeing your score.

My input on the Veritas, they keep trying to reinvent the wheel…sometimes for the better (the shims for the spokeshave they make are a brilliant idea…though they require a small modification to be perfect), sometimes not so much (round post on a mini router…shame on you for not factoring in lateral pressure).

Planes are complex tools but can be made in simple enough ways that they are bombproof. The best gun ever made is the AK 47 because it's so darn simple it works in any condition despite serious abuse…make tools like that and you have winners.

Speaking of LV, did anybody else notice the fairy dust they are selling in the last newsletter? They say they are working on steel for their line of chisels that should last 2-4 times as long as A2 and be just as easy to sharpen….call me skeptical.


----------



## TechRedneck

Don

Following this thread has increased my love of hand tools. However .. I am a semi-galoot and still love the power tools to get the stock prepped. So yes! Power planer vs hours with the scrub plane… Well give me power! BUT, I want to up my skills and quality and the hand tools always win. No contest. There is room in my life for all my babies.

Sam

I have the screw 10" below the top and the leg vise is nearly 2" thick. The peg board at the bottom was attached with dowels and the only glued joint. The other joints were M&T and bolts to tighten or break down. This is a hybrid Rubio. The leg goes all the way to the floor and will clamp the entire length if needed.

I may add a crochet or hook later, it depends on how i decide to use it, however in my research most people seem to like them.


----------



## lysdexic

Tech,
Your bench is quite handsome especially with the thru dovetail mortise. Nice! I am beginning to conclude that the must valuable real estate on a woodworking bench is only the front 6" or so. I appreciate the fact that they just don't have to be that deep.

But, I've got a question for you. Are the circles in the tail vise dog holes? If so, what is the plan with the front and back ones as they do not line up with the other dog holes?


----------



## ShaneA

I will wear a mask from now on. Not a fan of iron dust : (

RG, you are kind of a word smith.


----------



## TechRedneck

Lysdexic

I have some Rockler wide dogs ordered. I figured that on wider boards I can get two dogs on the vise for a three point grab in the board. In other cases a couple points of contact on the vise can hold curved parts like the cradle I built for the granddaughter. I may drill another row if needed. BTW. All the holes were hand drilled with a brace and bit


----------



## thedude50

Shane i don't wear a mask when i sand the planes i wear a respirator face shield the trend pro face shield it has a power vent that keeps that cancer causing agent away from my compromised respiratory tract . I am more paranoid of particulates all the time. after loosing a large portion of my breathing capacity to clot damage from my massive PE i do everything i can to make sure i don't ruin what is left of my lungs.

nice suture job lysdxic I miss the days at UMC we used to get a table saw a week in that place now i ask you what the hell a old man was doing ripping trex dont he have kids in their 50s that could be doing that for him that trex isnt very light .

I finished doing the corner chisel and both sides are very sharp it is not a fun tool to sharpen I ended up doing it with my Trend Diamond lapping plate 300 1000 grit combination and this was a hour and a half of hand work to get a nice bevel and to not ruin the opposing bevel the thing shaves hair off my arm on both sides and i chiseled on a block of scrap it is a well made tool that seems to hold its edge very well


----------



## Bertha

Tommy Two Tone
.









.
That is all. Carry on.


----------



## jusfine

Al, you look so…young…in that photo!


----------



## Bertha

^and buff


----------



## AnthonyReed

HaHa … Nice to have you back Al.


----------



## Dcase

Tommy Two Tone is not buff like Tommy Mac though


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tech - a very nice bench indeed, well done! Love that leg vice, particularly…

ahem…

Don… Get one!



Love me some two-tone, I do…


----------



## SamuelP

Did you ever get "Jenny" to answer?


----------



## Bertha

Tech, that is one outstanding bench. In a world of meat and potatoes, you've definitely got the meat there for handplane work.


----------



## Bertha

I'm in Morgantown, WV for work right now. College town. I don't like college towns.


----------



## ShaneA

I liked the college towns better when I was young….back when Tommy Two Tone was, well not looking so dated in the pic.


----------



## TechRedneck

Al

Aaah Mo Town.. There are some nice brew pubs up there!

Made my first hand cut dovetail tonight using the new bench! I need to re sharpen the chisels and practice some more but it was fun!

The wife was asking why I had to build another bench for hand tools since I already have a router table and Incra setup..


----------



## RGtools

^because they're awesome…


----------



## thedude50

my last post disappeared so this is an attempt to re wright it as it didn't show up like it usually does when i forget to hit post this so i think i did and it dumped it .

First I wanted to ask about the restore contest do you think we should open it up to the entire lj site and if so who wants to write the announcement of the contest

Also did we decide on a charity to get the planes when we are done making them please remember this is a write off so don't sweat the 20-30 bucks your bailey will cost you to enter

I propose we start the contest on Feb 1st and close entry's on the 14th I think these should be judged in person with a test of the setup and how well the plane works and on looks whose looks the best over all and third the before photo should come with the plane to be judged to evaluate the improvement

ideas and help are needed to pull this off I am sure it could be a big hit and next year we can do saws or something else

and here at home well my shed was water tight till the wind kicked up and then i had water get in at the top of the siding i need to add a drip edge before i put the shingles up and that with some calk will seal the small leak i had right up

I installed my lumber rack it was very nice for 40 dollars I think Ill buy at least one more and the first one is 90 percent full with alder redwood walnut and ash and a bit of oak.. I plan on going to my old ranch and harvesting some wood for bowls the silver oak is lovely to look at i want to make a few boxes from the wood cant wait to get it done.

I just got off the phone with my uncle and he is going to help me with my bench costs . in return i will be building 2 21st century benches at the same time i know it will double the work but the set up will be done on 1 so the second bench will be simple to add on to the project he told me he has always wanted a real bench and that this opportunity was likely his last chance to build one of his liking . the only thing will be that space will be a little tight in the shop even though it is bigger than my old shop by a whole car stall I bring this up because I need another tail vise I would love to get another like the one i got from smithy its a 10 inch craftsman quick release vise the thing is a tank and is built so well I don't know of a new equivalent any help finding another craftsman vise will be appreciated.

I will be putting up my extra 602 on eBay this weekend so this us your last chance to grab this beauty for 500 dollars plus freight and insurance if no takers ill be forced to sell it to a collector instead of a real woodworker


----------



## Dcase

Feb 1st does not give that much time to find a plane worthy of entering a restoration contest. I think the "before" condition of the plane should be the whole basis on how the contest is judged. I don't know about the in person judging. I don't think I would want to send it off to someone to play with. I would have to trust the judge had enough experience with planes to make them a worthy judge.

I think the best way to judge would be by before/during and after photos being posted on Lumberjocks and then have the judging be open to the whole site. Let all the members chime in and vote on what one they think is the best. Keep it simple and fun is the way I see it.

Some random photos of my planes


----------



## BrandonW

Feb 1 is pretty soon. I won't be able to do any restorations because of my current schedule, but I would be happy to participate somehow. I also like the idea of opening the contest to the whole site and letting the whole site vote. AND definitely making it a requirement for contestants to show multiple pictures of the process.

Dude, are you going to use real japaning on your plane? Just curious.


----------



## Brit

I love it when you post some eye candy Dan. If I had to pick a favourite, it would be the plane in the first photo. That thing is sweeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Manitario

I would love to get in on a plane restoration contest, but my only source is Ebay, which seems to take about 3 weeks to ship anything out to where I live, so Feb 1 would be a bit too quick…


----------



## ShaneA

I think photos are a good way to judge. Anyone who wants to participate should be able to. Not sure how the voting /judging would work. Leave that open to the smart people. While I have no problem donating a plane to a worthy cause, I may not be able to let easy let go of a fresh restored plane. But I can certainly put one or two in a box and pay to ship if we come up w/people who need them and will use and learn with them. Lord knows I have a couple I could spare.

Great pics, as usual Dan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just as a point of reference, what kind of timeline did Stumpy have for his tubafore contest, announcement to completion through judging? He gets good paticipation…

Nice pics, Dan!


----------



## Dcase

Andy, the plane in the first photo is my Stanley Bailey #4 which was upgraded with the Pinnacle IBC iron and chip breaker. Its one of my best users.

The last photo is a picture of 3 of my favorite user planes. My 5 1/2, 4 1/2 and my newly restored 23.


----------



## DS

Before you have a restoration contest, you need to have a find the nastiest plane in need of restoration contest. Then you could score them, like bull riders have a score for the bull and a score for the ride.

I have no pony in this race, but, I lurk on this thread from time to time.


----------



## Brit

Guys I know this isn't anything to do with handplanes, but there is a guy on ebay.co.uk selling a 6 inch Bridge City square. I have one of these squares that I bought from Classichandtools.com about three years ago. I think it cost me £34.95. They no longer sell the square. Anyhow, he started the bidding at £30. He got two interested bidders and the price is currently at £122. I'm thinking of selling mine if they are going for silly money like that.


----------



## Dcase

I have a question for you guys… I have decided that it is time for me to buy a shoulder plane. I do not have one now and I am always running into times in which I have needed one. I want to buy a new one and I think I am leaning most towards Veritas.

The Veritas shoulder planes look like they are in the same quality league as the LN shoulder planes and yet they are much more affordable. I also like the looks of the Veritas shoulder planes better.

So if any of you have any input on them let me know. Also my next question would be what size should I get? I am thinking the medium sized shoulder plane may be best for what I will use it for (cleaning up rabbits, tennons) but I would hate to get it and find that I wish I would have got the large one. So many choices when it comes to shoulder planes. I just want a good all around user for general work. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Brit

I don't have a shoulder plane yet Dan, but Don bought the medium Veritas based on Jusfine's recommendation and he loves it.


----------



## donwilwol

Actually I bought the small one . Randy said it was the one he used most. Andy is right, I absolutely love it. There is a picture or two of it in action here.


----------



## Dcase

I had not even really considered the small one but it looks like I should. I would mostly be using a shoulder plane to clean up rabbets and tenons after they are cut on my TS. Maybe the small sized shoulder would be fine for this work. I have never bought a new premium plane before so this will be my first. I am just sick and tired of trying to use my #75 & #78 for these task.. Sure they work but I tend to spend to much time fussing with the iron adjustments. I need a good quality shoulder plane to make my life easier. I also got some tax return money coming next week so I have extra money to blow


----------



## jusfine

*Andy*, I have the little BC square you referenced, don't know if I would sell it for that money.

I have tried using some of the other small similar squares, they just don't feel the same.

I guess it is whatever you get used to.

*Dan*, the Veritas has the best adjustment, but the Record 41 or the Clifton 410 will work as well if you can find them reasonably. Often they go for $150.00 though.


----------



## Dcase

Andy, its a very nice square but if you can do without it and make a good profit then I would be tempted to sell it. I guess it depends how much you use it and how attached you are.


----------



## Brit

I bought it for the accuracy more than it's beauty. It is a good-looking square, but I can get a Starrett 6" square (also very accurate) for £66 and have money to spare. The guy said it retailed for £120. If he paid that for it, they saw him coming.


----------



## Brit

Maybe you're right Randy. Perhaps I'll just keep it and enjoy it. After all it does look good in the photos.


----------



## ShaneA

Andy, it does look good in the photos. I vote to keep it. Who knows, may be worth even more some day.


----------



## jusfine

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Dcase

I wanted to bring up something else off topic but its on my mind now..

When I was posting those pictures earlier I cam across some pics of a plane I restored that I meant to post on here but forgot so I will do now.

This plane is the first and only plane that I have restored for someone else. Just before Christmas I was over at my cousins house for a family thing. I was telling my cousins husband how I like to restore and collect old tools and he told me he had some old planes in the basement. So he went and got them out for me to take a look at. The only one I had interest in was a Stanley #5. It was a later type but it was in very fine shape. I offered to buy it from him but he said he wanted to hang onto it as he plans on doing some woodworking in the future. So being the nice guy that I am I offered to clean and tune it for him. The japanning was in near perfect shape and it only had mild surface rust so it wasn't a huge project to clean and tune. In fact when I sharpened the iron I am quite positive it still had the factory bevel on it. Also when I lapped the back it was still covered in machine marks. So this is the best condition Stanley that I have ever worked on.














































I didn't get too extreme when sharpening the iron. I have a feeling it wont be used for any fine woodworking but rather just for home improvement jobs. So I just got it sharp enough. No see through shaving pictures for this one. It was a fun one to restore though and he was happy with it when I gave it back to him. I would have liked to have been able to buy it from him but I really don't need another #5 anyway. This one was just so nice though…


----------



## bandit571

Spending some time re-habbing that old 127/129 Liberty bell plane. Also spending a bit of re-hab time on an OLD Billings/Coes Monkey Wrench that is over a foot long. I got the screw to turn ( finally) and now it works like new. IF I can get the same results out of the plane, alright.

Not sure what colour to make the Monkey Wrench, but it should be something other than rusty brown. It has the same colour as an old Brown Bess musket barrel. If I carry this thing with the jaws closed up, and held by the jaws, it looks like an old "Hog Leg" Colt. Maybe I need a holster for it?

I get a few pictures afterwhile…..


----------



## bandit571

A look or two:









that is a "new" handle on the screwdriver









Going to be working on this iron later on, like that adjustor bolt?









All cleaned up adjustor, waiting on paint









this is looking better. And a few looks at a "naked Body"







a little chip out in front of the mouth, not too bad







I guess this is the "Frog area"?

You'll woke me up for this?


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, you give any thought to fixing that mouth/closing it up by adding an inlay? I just did my first inlay on a trans plane a few weeks back and it work out well.


----------



## bandit571

This is scheduled to be a bid'ol jointer plane. Won't need to make fine, thin shavings. If that little chip out proves to be a problem (hasn't yet) then we'll see about an inlay. IF I remember how to do one, that is.


----------



## ShaneA

Another winner Dan.

I have a question…sorry no pics at this time. When I was going thru my plane boxes this weekend, I came across onr that has me a bit confused. ( I know only one, right? : ) ) it confused me for a couple of reasons. It is marked 4 1/2 on the toe. It has a lat adj lever like I have never seen, a craftsman iron, and who knows what breaker. My questions/confusions are….

I think it is actually a stanley type 4-9. Very similar to my stanley type 8, 5 1/2. In these types stanley or bailey do not appear on the body. The lat adj lever it not original. No stanley or pat dates on it. Upon close review, it has ahairline crack coming from where the pin is at. The "new pin" looks larger than a stanley one. So I imagine whomever fixed it, probably cracked it putting too big a pin in it. Thr depth adj knob also was not a stanley, but a stanley threads to it fie. All my stanley screws thread to this plane. The frog is about 98% similar to my type 8. So…assuming it is a stanley, what do I do with it? I cant leave that lat adj lever on it, but may not be able to replace it due to small crack. It will need new wood, new blade and breaker. Given this plane was a "throw in" on another 4 1/2 I bought. I am not in it too deep. But by the time I figure in blade/breaker/wood, I will be in it deep. Probably upside down deep. Should I punt. Already have a type 19 4 1/2 I just finished. Or should I try to save this frankenplane's life? Sorry for no pics. Maybe get some up tonight if needed. Suggestions?


----------



## RGtools

What a busy day on this site….I have a toy waiting for me at home. Can't wait to post pics.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I prefer to take a finer cut with my jointer planes. Just my preference i guess. I put the inlay on my #32 which I prefer over my #8 as a user.

Shane, what kind of wood does the 4 1/2 have for the tote and knob? If its not rosewood there is a good chance its not a Stanley. It could be a craftsman? I think Stanley made the planes for Craftsman.

I would NEVER punt it! if the body is not broken and all is in decent shape then its well worth fixing up. 4 1/2 size is not as common as some of the others so if you have an extra you might as well keep it.


----------



## Ed_Pirnik

My answer is simple: "One that planes silky smooth." Don't give a rat's behind what it looks like
Cheers,
-Ed


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, Stanley made planes for many suppliers. I agree with Dan. If you think you want to punt a 4 1/2, punt it my way. A 4 1/2 is always worth a good run.


----------



## ShaneA

No wood on it Dan. Did craftsman use the stanley numbers? I will try to get pics. Thanks guys.


----------



## Dcase

I don't know if Craftsman had a numbering system or not. I have two Craftsman #4 sized planes and neither are numbered. I just thought since it had a Craftsman iron it might be a possibility. Hard to say for sure what kind it is though considering it has replacement parts and no handles.


----------



## lysdexic

Dan,

FWIW, I've had the Veritas medium shoulder plane for about a year. It works well out of the box and performs perfectly. I use it just as you describe. I've not used any other shoulder plane so no comparison there. Yet, if I compare it to the #78 - then the Veritas is far more pleasurable to use.


----------



## RGtools

Welcome Ed. Well put…some of are afflicted in a different way though. Shiny makes us happy.

Most of my planes are not shiny in any way shape or form. But they all have very sharp Irons and tend to help me do the work I love.


----------



## TechRedneck

Here is a Trans I did a little while ago









The sole was flattened one too many times. I cut a shim the shape of the body to raise the whole assembly up 1/4" after a lot of work it did not work.. So I ended up just placing shims under the frog, tuned it up a bit and she is a good user as a scrub. Mouth is wide as the grand canyon but works fine.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've not used a Veritas shoulder, but have the #92 and the #93 Stanley shoulders. I thought the #92 would get the most use, but it's not that way at all. The larger one (#93) gets used 90% of the time, and if I could find a decent one at a decent price, I'd get a #94 too. My .02 worth…


----------



## drfunk

My favorite shoulder planes are the LN bronze shoulder plane and the Stanley 90. I guess I like the small ones - but I tend to work with smaller pieces I guess. I picked up the LV medium shoulder plane on the Cyber Monday deal. Haven't had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## thedude50

i use the 92 stanley mine is a us model but the english ones i have sold look identical and perform just as well I would go with the ln shoulder planes and buy the whole set and stimulate the us economy. I do like the veritas looks but i know the performance of all my ln stuff is second to none, I could pay more for a custom bridge city but dont care to be raped .

No one has an extra vise I really need on like the one i got from smitty I am ready to start on my bench projects thanks to my uncle the project is fully funded.

I have fallen in love with my new LN dovetail saws I bid on two and damned if i didn't win both Rob cosman says he sets up one with a finer kerf and the other one standard i will have to learn how to do the saw set up myself soon or ill be broke paying matt to do all my saws dont get me wrong i love matt I just cant afford to have him do all my saws and the backlog is tough to deal with.

Well guys off to dinner ill be back in a while

still no takers for my 602 comeon shane you will have a complete set


----------



## RGtools

I have had visions of a shoulder-plane dancing through my head all week. Lucky man that I am to have great friends one just so happened to land on my doorstep today.

Rorschach test….what do you see?










RECORD 041 with a blade that will outlive me. 









This chip is the largest defect I can find in the tool and it does not worry me a bit…it's seen some loving use in its time and I can see why..if fits in the hand like a glove.










Thank you England










Dead flat sole










And history to boot










To my mysterious benefactor. Thank you from the bottom of heart, I am blessed to be a part of a community full of wonderful people such as yourself.

Can't wait for the weekend so I can sneak into the shop and put the thing to use…I have a slightly off shoulder that needs some love…so the timing could not have been better.


----------



## lysdexic

RG - what a magnificent plane and a generous gift indeed. You are a very fortunate man.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, looks terrific, and I'm sure it performs better than it looks!!!


----------



## BrandonW

Wow! That is a sweet plane, RG. I'm sure you'll get a lot of a good use out of it.


----------



## ShaneA

That is a beautiful plane Ryan, there are some generous people out there. I am sure it has a good home now, and may it serve you well.

Here are a couple of pics of my mystery plane. Hopefully the crack can be seen in a photo of the back of the frog. You guys think it is a Stanley? and what do you think about "repairing it"?


----------



## BrandonW

Figured some of you might be interested in this-it's a screwdriver I made specifically for chipbreaker screws.


----------



## Brit

Well here's to you Mrs Robinson,
Ryan loves you more than you could know.

Congrats Ryan.


----------



## RGtools

^A whoa whoa whoa, Hey, hey hey


----------



## BrandonW

Heaven holds a place for those who plane
(Hey, hey, hey…hey, hey, hey)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"We'd like to know a little more about you for our files…."


----------



## jusfine

I watched a few minutes of The Graduate this past weekend while scanning the channels. Had never seen it before.
Could not believe how many times they replayed the songs, and now this morning it is like Groundhog Day all over again on the forum…

*RG,* I have the same plane (_same model_), and really like it, glad you enjoy yours.

You are on the slippery slope of shoulder plane affection/collection perhaps?

Show off some shavings, eh?


----------



## BrandonW

I've been listening to S&G all morning thanks to Andy.


----------



## jusfine

Back to the grind…










Still available...


----------



## RGtools

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will be quite content with mine for some time..


----------



## Dcase

Now I REALLY want a shoulder plane! I am pretty sure I am going to go with Veritas. I would love that BC but that just to much for my blood.


----------



## jusfine

Dan you will really like the *Veritas*, good value for the money!

I'm off to the Salt Mines…


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Randy, another one to add to the "when I win the lotto" list.

Dan, Randy is right, you'll love the veritas. Especially after all the restores, its nice to take one nice and shiny out of the box and just start using it. *And* have it work like you never imagined.


----------



## Bertha

Jusfine, is that YOURS?????!!!!


----------



## Dcase

As I was looking at the Veritas shoulder planes online I took a closer look at their block planes as well. 









I have seen pictures of these before but I never read about them or saw the price of the premium model. The premium model is almost 300 dollars. That really surprised me. Thats gotta be one heck of a block plane.


----------



## ShaneA

The woodworking show is in KC this weekend. I am going this afternoon…pray for me. They usually have a LV booth. May have to test a few out.

Anybody care to guess if the 4 1/2 pics above are of a stanley? Are the pics showing the right details?


----------



## Dcase

Don, thats what I was thinking. I have never bought a new premium plane before and when it comes to shoulder planes it just seems like buying new is the way to go. The vintage Stanley's do not come up all that often and when they do they usually sell for a lot. It also looks like the new ones are designed better. I know it will be a plane that I use often so I am looking forward to getting one.

Tech- Another option for your trans plane would be to add a new piece to the bottom of the sole. It would eliminate the need for the shims and it would close the mouth up to what ever you wanted. I have done two of my trans planes now with new soles and as long as you have a good sharp chisel its not all that tough to chop out the new mouth.


----------



## lysdexic

Dan, the high end one is made of nickle and thus why it is so expensive. It will supposedly never rust. I have the Dx-60 and have been quite happy with it. Yet, again, I've never owned or used any other block plane because the dx-60 has never disappointed.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, its hard to say. That lateral adjustment is def not a Stanley and it looks like its broke so you might as well take that right off. The other thing I would do is clean up that brass depth wheel. The really early Stanley planes had Stanley Rule & Level Co. marked on the inside of the wheel. Maybe check to see if that one has markings on it. If it doesn't it could still be a Stanley, just a later type. Never the less I think its worth restoring. It actually looks like it would be a fun one to restore.


----------



## Dcase

Scott, ya read that it was made with nickel and iron and I found that interesting. What surprised me is that Veritas now has a premium type plane that is more expensive then an LN. Usually their planes are a bit cheaper so when I saw that it just surprised me. The modern look is neat.


----------



## SamuelP

Here is a nice project for someone.


----------



## Dcase

Sam, that would be a nice project indeed. Could fill that thing with all kinds of sweetness.


----------



## SamuelP

Zebra wood!


----------



## Dcase

Zebra wood would be nice but I would probably want to use a couple different types of wood. Spalted Maple would look cool or maybe Holly and Paduke… Or even Wenge… So many choices.


----------



## SamuelP

Shine it up nice like a "Mafe" finish or just go the whole nine and pull and "Andy".

It just needs that adjuster screw and a blade.


----------



## Dcase

Well since you are all ready going to be adding new wood you might as well shine it up "Andy" style.


----------



## TechRedneck

Hey.. what's up with WayneC. He hasn't been on for over 90 days. Hope he is ok.


----------



## bandit571

Update on the Liberty Bell: New tote will be here next Monday, or so. Will be adding a layer to the sole of the plane. Seems a previous owner had run the body across their jointer, so now the back end tails up a little. Going to have to flatten the sole, and then add a layer of old Oak I have in the shop. Say, maybe 1/8" - 1/4" thick? Getting a "rattle-can" of black paintthis weekend for the metal parts. This will also be for those old screws, as well.

As for the other "re-hab" in the shop, he is all cleaned up, just needs a coat to protection him from rusting back up again. The re-hab victim? About 12-1/2" of Billings/Coes Monkey Wrench. This one even has a steel handle. If I hold it just right ( by the jaws) the cops will get antsy. It looks just like an old "HogLeg" Clint Eastwood might have carried. Might rattle can black coat it as well.


----------



## SamuelP

We should all chip in and send it to Andy and see what he comes up with.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, to figure out the thickness of the new sole piece put the iron in the plane and lower it the furthest it will go then make your new piece just a little thicker then that. You will take off the extra thickness when jointing/flattening for the first time.

I just came across these pictures online of a Langdon Miter Box Shooting board plane. I have an old Langdon Miter box but I had no idea they also made a shooting board and plane… I wonder how many of these are out there.


----------



## Brit

Tech - I miss WayneC very much. I have no idea what has happened to him, but I and others have tried to find out without much success. I'm afraid I'm starting to fear the worst as it is not like Wayne at all to just leave without any kind of explanation. I hope he shows up soon.

Sam - I wouldn't have a clue what to do with it. Don and Dan are the experts.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've seen that langdon beauty before - and wow, what a nice piece of iron! Would love to have that to stare at, and use… Sweet…


----------



## Dcase

What about this one…

Just when I thought I had seen every type of plane that Stanley made..









Stanley #L20-83E-HFL Shuttle Plane This unusual Stanley Shuttle Plane is in nice original condition. These planes were used in the textile industry to shape or size shuttles in industrial settings. They were never offered in the standard catalogs and were a specialty item produced for this specific industry. There are a few different variations known, and most are found like this with no parts of the frame or track that it ran in. At first glance these could be mistaken for a Bedrock with the flat top side rails, but they are that way to attach the missing frame to.


----------



## bandit571

I think a trip through my tablesaw ought to flatten the sole enough to add on the oak piece. It has about an 1/8" curve to the end of the sole. I can resaw the sole flat, and resaw some good OLD oak to replace the sole with. Once things have been glued up, then I'll re-check for flat. One of the few times one can add wood to a piece of wood, without a Boardstrecher Mark II.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shape of that tote is very sexy indeed… Does it look unique to this plane to you (like it does to me?)


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, Do you have a power jointer? If you do I would use that on the sole rather then your TS. Or even another hand plane. Seems like the TS would remove to much material and not leave as clean of a cut. Also if you use a hand plane on the bottom it would be a lot easier to fix the taper or curve that your talking about.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, what tote are you talking about?


----------



## Bertha

Dan, those fancy Veritas planes look like golf drivers. Do not want. 
Edit: I'm also very saddened by the lack of Wayne. I'm holding out hope.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, the Stanley #L20-83E-HFL Shuttle Plane tote looks more upright and slender to me than 'normal' vintage stanley totes. could just be the picture, though.

Ditto on Wayne… also agree re: the golf club head look of the those blocks. cool, but not right for me.


----------



## lysdexic

Mr. Bertha. I am humored by the consistency in which you espouse dislike for every plane that I own.


----------



## Dcase

Al, they do kind of make me think of a fancy driver now that I think of it. I much prefer a more classic style but I do like those modern looking Veritas block planes but I wouldn't pay the 300 dollars for the premium.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But do you golf?


----------



## ShaneA

Well the ww show was packed as usual. Managed to get outta there w/$100 in damages. The LV booth was packed. No test drives, but plenty of touchy feely. I will say the small shoulder plane and the bullnose plane were sweet. Hefty and very comfortable. Fit like a glove. But $169 is too rich for me. The block planes pictured above were also very nice indeed. I got a file, mc chisel sharpener, and a bunch of magnets from them. The bench planes may be uglier in person, sorry Randy. I also am not buying the tote ergos. Not comfortable to me. Plus I hate crowds, and the whole show was a holes to elbows…as usual.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I thought that was the tote you were talking about but just was not sure… It does look like its a bit different then the small bench plane totes. It reminds me of the tote on my #2. The knob also looks unique to me. It looks like it has more of a mushroom shape to it like its thinner at the bottom then the usual low knobs. I also cant tell what size that plane is. Looks like a #4 or maybe 4 1/2.. idk…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Somebody has to tell Leach that he missed one…


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, LOL, I don't want to end up bloody and gored. 

Shane, sorry you had to face those crowds, but at least you scored a few things. I should google that chisel sharpener-I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Dcase

The description did say it was never offered in their catalog. I don't know if B&G covers the planes that were not offered in Stanley's catalog.

Also, to be fair, thats the only one of those I have ever seen and although it looks and sounds like its the real deal how can one say for sure without some kind of proof from a Stanly catalog or pat #.


----------



## Dcase

Never mind, I decided to google Stanley Shuttle Plane and I found another one… This one is a later type. I guess these were made for a span of many years…. Wow









Stanley Rule & Level : Rare "Shuttle" Plane. Marked Hfl L 2082 E". Rare & Excellent. Length: 9.00 Inches. Never offered in any Stanley catalog, perhaps a dozen or more of these highly specialized planes have come to light since the first example was identified more than a decade ago. Produced under a patent which had been granted to Lodowick Leeds, of New London, Connecticut on November 24, 1885, it is believed that this plane was offered by Stanley to the textile industry, where it was used for planing loom shuttles to shape. According to Volume II of Roger Smith's series on patented planes, Stanley very likely manufacture this plane for 35 or 40 years, directly marketing it to textile mills during that time. A very small number of these planes are known with a frame attachment attached to the body. This example does not have the bracket intact, but is other wise complete, clean and clearly marked. The identification number is cast into the body of the plane. A rare and desirable collectible Stanley tool. (GOOD+). $3,450.00. SP075-12-2348


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Existed, but the graphic don't look like the one above. Great… they made Bailey-style AND Bedrock shuttle planes. Gentlemen, start your checkbooks.


----------



## bandit571

I'll stick with my old planes, thank you























No one will mistake that 110 for a driver body.


----------



## donwilwol

ok, got to ask, what's a shuttle?


----------



## Dcase

Thanks for asking Don. I was wondering what a Shuttle was too.


----------



## Dcase

Maybe they were used to make these?


----------



## BrandonW

Here you go, Don:










Or this one:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Something in an automated loom, perhaps? Whatever it is, sometime you just have to plane the sucker down!


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, nice one, Dan! You beat me to the punch AND you chose the same image.


----------



## BrandonW




----------



## donwilwol

well, if anything you made me feel better about NOT knowing.


----------



## Dcase

Here it is with the fence attached….

From Antique Tools Trader Price Guid Page 213

http://books.google.com/books?id=IlZq1zMxgs0C&pg=PA213&lpg=PA213&dq=Stanley+Shuttle+plane&source=bl&ots=-su9g1VRxH&sig=juvoAK4FqUYLmQ_BazoLhNcC4zY&hl=en&sa=X&ei=7xkjT5mIKImjiQKw1_mACA&ved=0CDMQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=Stanley%20Shuttle%20plane&f=false


----------



## Brit

You ignorant bunch  Didn't you listen in history when you were at school?

The Shuttle is the wooden bit that carries the thread on a loom and gets sent from one side of the cloth they are weaving to the other as the fabric gets woven.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And now we know! Anyone bought one yet?


----------



## Brit

Brandon beat me to it. Must be the time lag.


----------



## donwilwol

promised some pic's. Here the chest.


----------



## Brit

Don't you think a shuttle plane would be quite good to use on a shooting board? It would have a good reference surface.


----------



## donwilwol

There was a bunch of those shuttles in the antiques store I bought my tool chest in. No shuttle plane though.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, thats funny… You probably did same as me. I just googled space shuttle and clicked on the first picture I saw of a shuttle. lol

This forum is so great… After more then 8000 post we are still discovering new "old" planes. Makes me wonder if there are more Stanley planes out there that are yet to be discovered. I was scanning through that Antique Tools Trader price guide online and there are a lot of neat pictures of tools in there.


----------



## donwilwol

I still want the coopers plane!
Now I can add a shuttle too.


----------



## Dcase

Don, that chest is really nice. Cant wait to see it once you have put a new top on it.


----------



## Brit

Agreed. That's a beauty Don,


----------



## donwilwol

Not sure if I'll build a new top or use the old one. Some one put it in a safe place in case they ever decided to use it.


----------



## BrandonW

That is sweet, Don. How are you going to decide what tools to place in the chest?


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, this isn't going to be a "Schwarz use it to limit my tool consumption" chest. Actually just the opposite. I will store my "not so much" used tools in it. I haven't figured out how to decide.

Suggestions welcome!


----------



## lysdexic

Don, Im confused. Are you saying that is the original top is currently on the bottom of the chest? That doesn't quite make sense.


----------



## Brit

I think you've got to put all the tools you don't use much on the bench and then just see what fits. That will probably waste an afternoon.


----------



## Brit

It all depends on what configuration of the tools you don't use much will fit best I guess.


----------



## lysdexic

It's 5:20 on a warm Friday evening. Damn - sure wish that I'd made one of those wooden plane bottle openers already. :^)


----------



## Brit

What is wrong with my internet tonight? I posted, waited and nothing so I typed it again and posted. Suddenly they both show up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's the kind of tool chest that would look right at home in my workspace. Don, you done good, congrats!

RE: 8K and still finding new material, I'm glad. 'Cause I don't have the jack to keep up with all the purchases you guys make re: planes. My acquisitions have slowed to a crawl, and it's likely to stay that way until something special comes along (ie: 62, LN164, 444, or something unique in that vein). So I'm living vicariously through the buys and restores presented here.


----------



## Brit

What T&G plane have you guys got? 48 or 49. Which one is the best to get?


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, I've been looking at the 48 for a while. I just haven't pulled the trigger on one.

Scott. I know the top being nailed to the bottom (under the original bottom) doesn't make sense, but there is defiantly a top, nailed to the bottom with finish nails. I know it wasn't originally made that way because the raised panel actually keeps the skirt off the floor.

Andy, I've learned to wait. What you are experiencing happens to me all the time. I thought it might be a database issue.

Scott, any ol' bottle opener will do in the mean time.


----------



## RGtools

Don…that get's me very excited. I am going to build one quite similar…getting the poplar today (finally have a clear day in soggy Oregon). Great looking chest.


----------



## donwilwol

RG, I wasn't looking for a chest. I had never even seriously thought about buying one. I looked at this one 3 times. For some reason I kept walking back and looking at it. Finally it just came home with me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A #48. Cuts 'thicker' stock than the #49 (by centering the groove), but they're not much different. You'll see many more #48s than #49s in use, for what that's worth. Someday I want to add a #49 to my till.


----------



## Brit

I would have thought that the 3/16" tongue that the 48 gives would be more useful for cabinet backs than the 5/16" tongue that the 49 gives you. Am I missing something? I'm only asking because I have the chance to buy this 49.


----------



## Brit

Sorry I got the 48 and the 49 the wrong way around.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, if it's $70us or less, jump on it…. Off-center T&Gs are very manageable..


----------



## Brit

I think you could probably double that in the UK Smitty. 49s are pretty rare here. At the moment it is £23. I'll keep watching and if the bidding doesn't get stupid, I'll jump on it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The T&Gs are laugh-out-loud fun. I played with some cuts today, as a matter of fact! . Good luck!


----------



## jusfine

Al, to answer your question 60 or 90 comments earlier, no. Not my BC shoulder plane.

But it did sell for over $1600.00


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys, I don't like posting on a thread until I have read the content. Honestly I started one night and fell asleep. It's just to long.So I am going to answer the question. Whats the hand plane of my dreams.
Sandusky Center Wheel "Self Regulating" Handled Boxwood Plow Plane 


















I couldn't miss on posting on the longest thread on planes.


----------



## Brit

Welcome Dave. That plane is awesome!!!


----------



## superdav721

She is in a museum and has a nice price tag. But we can dream.


----------



## ShaneA

Dave, nice of you to stop in. Sweet plane too.


----------



## superdav721

Brit And Shane thank you for the welcome. I was browsing the untouchable planes at a favorite site of mine.
http://www.patented-antiques.com His planes run from $50.00 to $10000.00.
Oh man if I was rich. The plane above is there in his shop. For a small fee
Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## lysdexic

Beautiful plane Dave and that reminds me. I would like to get a* moving fillister* but I really don't know where to start. We've not really talked about them. Do any of you guys have one and how did you come by it?


----------



## BrandonW

Hey, welcome, Superdav! That's a sweet plane.


----------



## chrisstef

so what are you goons up to over here?


----------



## chrisstef

sorry that was the easiest way for me to get to the end of the thread .. im lazy


----------



## jusfine

I don't know if mine qualifies, but there is some old British patina on this plane that arrived a few days ago…



















Boxwood and Beech

I don't think mine is self-regulating…
Welcome Superdav! Nice Plough!


----------



## ShaneA

Randy you are going to have to create the till of all tills to properly house this awesome collection of yours. It is going to have to be an engineering marvel. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, That looks exactly like the plane I have in pieces on my bench. I've said it before, butI need to get back to it, but the screw mechanism that raises and lowers the depth gauge rusted right off inside. I need to figure a way to get it back together.

Is that yours, I would love a shot of what it looks like inside, you know, in one piece.

Randy, that does have some nice "patina".

Dave, welcome to the thread. I like the way you start!!


----------



## jusfine

*Superdav*, I just looked through the site you listed the link for, their prices are very reasonable as far as the infill planes which I am used to pricing, shoulder planes are a bit lower than some that have gone on eBay recently.
Thanks for another good resource!

Thanks *Shane*! It will likely be less of an engineering marvel than you would imagine…but I am working on it and running out of room already.

*Andy,* I would go with the 49!


----------



## ShaneA

So what did you decide Randy? Doors, drawers, vertical, horizontal, magnets? What is it going to be? The LV display today had a horizontal shelf with dadoes on 45°, and then magnets housing the shoulder planes. Pretty cool, I may steal some version of that.


----------



## superdav721

Thank you all for the hospitality. So generally you guys just have a discussion on planes. I love it. The knowledge base gathered here should be able to fix any plane issue.


----------



## canadianchips

Brit. Go for the 49, they are harder to find.


----------



## jusfine

*Dave, there are also discussions regarding John Deere tractors at times here.

Shane* did you take a picture of LV display by any chance?

I have planned so far a sloped (not quite vertical) area to park the larger planes, LN, LV, Ulmia, Spiers and then a cubby-hole case for shoulder planes (metal), then the other side will have an area for the infill smoothers, Norris, Spiers, Mathieson, etc. as well as "stadium seating" for the infill shoulder planes a little higher up.

Across the bottom there will be a bank of drawers with fitted areas for some of the specialty planes - I have a space 91" x 30" high x 22" deep to work with, unless I build a whole new cabinet…


----------



## lysdexic

Don,
No sir. That is just a pic I lifted off google. But that is what I am looking for.

For those of you, like Al, who like to buy new. I have heard a some good things about the Veritas skewed rabbet / moving filister.










I do not believe that LN has a similar offering. I asked the guys at the LN event and they mentioned a plow plane coming out this summer.

Schwarz recommends a wooden filister but states they can be a crap shoot and be sure that you can return it. That kind of limits the buying venues. Might have to give Mr. Leech a call.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane - I also am having a hard visualizing the LV display from your description.


----------



## ShaneA

No pics Randy, but the thing about a horizontal shelf w/the planes parked at 45°, is that you can see them well. Not as good as a vertical slant, but better than sitting 90° on a shelf w/only the back sticking out. The small magnets seated them well too. I really like the idea of magnets, I would hate to have an "oops" moment, onto concrete!


----------



## ShaneA

The basic display was like an A frame with vertical slanted storage on both sides. The top of the "A" was a horizontal shelf with 45° grooves so that the shoulder sat kind of like a slanted parking spot. Sorry I suck at explaining. They did use magnets to help secure them, and the vert slots were shaped to accomodate the planes nicely. Especially the "driver headed" block plane.


----------



## thedude50

welcome to the new guys if yoiu read the whole thread now your a brave sole if i was coming in the a thread this long i would just post and jump in so either way is fine by me I am pricing wood today and monday for the benches and really want to get this project into the flying chips mode. aaaaaaaai need ideas on who makes a nice 10 inch qr vise for my uncle or ill go with the 7 inch from the plans be sure to watch my new blog , tonight is your last chance to pull the trigger on my 602 The cosman event is almost here i hope i have the fund s ==to9 go

I played wood turner tonight and had some real fun making a couple of rough shaped bowls ill finish them when they are a bit dryer

i hope it don't rain tomorrow so i can finish the shed roof drip edge and trim too I found a great resource for wood rg and its right near you in Vancouver WA I made a new years resolution to spend 80 percent of my shop budjet on wood it shure changes what i am buying on ebay and I KNOW ILL HAVE TO MAKE MORE PROJECTS just to keep the new lumber rack empty enough for the new wood coming in


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Super! Good to see you, welcome!


----------



## superdav721

Dude and Smitty I'm glad to be here. I see some old friends and hope for some new.
Edit
Randy I gat a green and yeller tool box


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brit - some pics for 'luck' !!!










Fresh from the bench right now…










Lysdexic, I'm on record as lusting after that skewed rabbit, BTW…  tommy two tone be damned… Again… Heh heh


----------



## Dcase

I think the Skewed Rabbet is the one that drove Al crazy trying to figure out where your pinky finger would go while using.. hahaha that was my favorite post out of all 8000+

Brit, I have the 48 and like Smitty said they are just a really fun plane to use. Its amazing how easy they are to use and how well they perform. I really need to use mine more.

Don, is it possible that the bottom of the tool box was damaged so they moved the top down there to fix it? I look forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan- right!


----------



## Brit

Thanks for the encouragement on the 49 guys. I'll give it a punt.

Don - Maybe someone created a secret compartment on the bottom of the chest between the bottom and the lid. All you've got to do is figure out how to unlock it's secrets. You might find their last will and testiment leaving untold fortune to the new owner. Then again, they might just have been a stupid woodworker.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Then again, there might be a skewered rabbit lurking in there …










Pinky placement as desired.


----------



## donwilwol

rabbit skew? rabbit stew? I'm confused.


----------



## donwilwol

Damn it Andy. I was probably going to leave the top(or bottom) right were it is and build a new top. Now if I do that I'll always wonder if there is something under it.


----------



## Brit

Have you ever had rabbit stew with a can of Guinness in it? Mmmmmm.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, it pays to dig deep….

And,

would you hurry up, pls, and add a leg vise to your bench already? I'm thinking you're a great candidate to opine on the merits of face vises vs. leg vises because you've done without for so long. If you have too many projects in the pipeline, though, go ahead and send that chest my way.


----------



## Brit

Years ago men would put their 'burying money' behind the mirror that you still see on Gerstner tool chests just in case they died on the job. You never know what you might find Don.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I need to find that special piece of 2" stock for the leg.

Andy, I once found a diamond in a porch column I was rehabbing. I offered to give it to the owner of the house, but the ring it was in was so ugly, he didn't believe it was real, so he just chuckled and said "you can have it". I sold it to a jeweler for $500!


----------



## superdav721

The skewed rabbet to me is one of the hardest to master. I fought stair steps forever.
Don that's a great story. A friend of mine's grandparents were killed by a drunk driver some years ago. We were all at there house cleaning up. Pat's father had been stuffing $1's and $5's in his closet wall for years. Have you ever seen $75000 in $1's and $5's. We thought we were millionaires. The rest of the day all we did was tap on walls, doorjambs and anywhere else we thought he might stuff something.
The old guy was a child of the depression and he was on a WWII submarine. I guess he was saving for a rainy day.


----------



## Bertha

Lysdexic, I've been on the hunt for a fillister for a long time. The new one you show is one I would actually consider. I'd prefer a vintage wooden one but it seems a dangerous adventure on fleabay. There are some nice ones above.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott/Al, Here is mine. Might need some work 




























And While I was taking pictures this morning, here is the #5 infill I started. I need to find the rest of the parts!!.


----------



## saddletramp

Don, looks like that infill is going to be a beauty. :^)


----------



## jusfine

Andy, I noticed another BC square just went for some good money, we need to hang onto ours…


----------



## superdav721

This is some new territory for me. I had an old Providence Tool Co. iron that needed a new home. A Krenov seemed to be the easiest to build.



























Don the infill is looking great.


----------



## RGtools

Scott. My next plane build is a fillester, I am still working on the details for the hardware with a machinist I know but the design is pretty friendly to the hand and puts the shavings on the bench. The biggest improvement I want to make to the one you pictured it the depth stop…mine will be a screw-fed skate like you find on the higher end plow planes.

Perhaps I will make a few of them…


----------



## Bertha

RG, you going to use a wheel on that threaded rod? I like the dual thread skate with decorative knobs. It really doesn't seem that hard to put together the hardware for the skate and depth stop. It seems like you could probably cut up some stuff from Lowes. However, if you've got a machinist friend, you've got a tremendous advantage. I think my next build might be a fillester too


----------



## lysdexic

Al said - "The new one you show is one I would actually consider"

Just when I am being sarcastic about your taste in planes, you go and agree with me. See, always the contrarian.


----------



## Brit

Randy that BC square I linked to on ebay.co.uk went for £137 in the end. I'm going to sleep with mine from now on.


----------



## donwilwol

Seems I used the frog and blade and cap for the infill for some other project without knowing it. Its nowhere in the shop to be found.

In the fillister scott pictured, what is the point of the separate black piece. Mine is just like that but its the same wood as the rest of the plane. Its also missing a piece of it so the forward section will need to be rebuilt.

Dave, the krenov is taking a nice form. Why the 2 wedges? Experimenting?

Ryan. It sounds like you've got as great plan for the fillister.

I'm thinking I may sell or trade my copy of the Anarchist Tool Chest if anybody it interested. I wasn't impressed enough to keep it.


----------



## lysdexic

Getting a sun tan with Hawaiin Tropic, I mean camelia oil.


----------



## Brit

Al - I'm a trained machinist, just haven't got any machines. Ain't life a bitch?


----------



## jusfine

Andy, I found I had that square in England on my "Watch" list, that would have been a good return on your 35GBP!


----------



## lysdexic

Don, I would assume that the black piece is a sole made of some kind of more durable wood. That is my guess. the fact that yours has the same wood doesn't support that theory.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy - I'm an *un*-trained machinist, just haven't got any machines. Ain't life a bitch?

So we're in the same boat. If you can't do the work, you can't do the work


----------



## Brit

I missed out on that 49 in the end. Someone's got faster trigger finger than me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rats, that's too bad. And, wasn't me!


----------



## canadianchips

Don , that is going to be one special custom plane. Keep it up !


----------



## bandit571

Here in sunny Ohio, we "tan" indoors this time of year. No. 129 by Stanley.









and a less sunny look ( have to watch those exposures) don't mind the Grand BRAT's art work.


----------



## Brit

Hey, look what I found today.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-13-1-2-FLYING-SHUTTLE-COMPLETE-SPOOL-YARN-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-/110812665668?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item19ccf31744

Now you know what a shuttle is.  It would be cool to get this if you had a shuttle plane.


----------



## canadianchips

Found my fillister plane. Of course I have one….maybe 2.


----------



## Brit

Clean that toolbox up quick Don. You can make a killing!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-Victorian-Tool-Chest-/280803271089?pt=UK_Antiques_AntiqueFurniture_SM&hash=item41612de1b1

EASY MONEY!!!


----------



## superdav721

Don yes experimenting. And scratching my. I have got to slim it up. I dont need it to be a tank with no tracks.


----------



## superdav721

Don . Yes experimenting. Look at what I put up with.


----------



## donwilwol

I just bought 2 fences for the 78. I even think one of them is a MF.


----------



## donwilwol

Dave. A live scarf!


----------



## Bertha

Why do pets love to sleep on your head? My dog will do anything to sleep on my head.


----------



## superdav721

That is safety cat the *not safe* cat. He will get it the way every time.


----------



## thedude50

Well guys the move to the shed started today . I emptied out all the home building tools and my lord of the rings sward boxes , all the garden tool the moving Dolly and the fridge dolly. I was blown away as the shop began to take shape I still have to hit it again in the morning but I am about to have my shop I am like a kid at Christmas I will be making a movie of the shop as soon as I am done moving in to her I worked at it for 12 hours today I usually only tolerate 3 to 4 hours of activity in a day so this was really big we also had an extra washer and dryer in the shop and its in the shed too. I got my jointer where it is going to stay as long as i can joint 8 foot boards where she sits I hope i can but i have not measured yet but i will i ran temporary extension cord to the router table the jointer and the new Powermatic drill press I had a few minutes to play with the drill man its so sweet the digital readout is the damned coolest if you know the right speeds to drill wood at in high school the shop teacher told us the drill was set to 700 rpm's that i have always used as a guideline if you all think hardwood should have a different speed please tell me I want to find a guide so i know what speed is best for what wood. I think if I have one more day as good as today I will be able to make my movie this week and take new photos for my shop page here at lj. this has been a trying few months and I want to thank you all for your support in helping me when i was down like when the shed blew down and when i am depressed and the meds aren't helping. you guys mean the world to me some days your the only reason i get out of bed to see what your doing and what plane you have that is new. so thanks for being here for me i am so happy i found this thread and you all my friends.


----------



## Bertha

Dude, glad you're getting moved in. That must be really fun.
I don't really have anywhere to put this…but I finished my bandsaw fence finally.
.








.








.
I plan to push some wood across it today.


----------



## ShaneA

Good luck Lance. Nothing like progress.

Al, we will need action shots, just like plane shavings. Hope it works well. Looks like it should.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Have a great day, Al!


----------



## Bertha

First test resaw. This is a 7/8" pass, so they're not exactly even. I may resaw most of this down to 3/4". Not sure.








Pretty decent surface. Shouldn't need a lot of planing. (I jointed one edge and one face first, of course). The exterior of the boards are pretty rough, so the jointer takes off a bit. I may have to rip 7/8" then reduce the offcut to 1/2" to use for door panels, etc. My fiance' wants a big cabinet. We'll see


----------



## superdav721

Lance to me moving in a new shop is the best time to reorganize and clean up.
Al great jig.
Shane, Smitty, Morning.
Do yall know what jatoba does to the edge of a chisel. 30 seconds of beating = 30 minutes of sharpening.


----------



## TechRedneck

Al

Nice setup there! Now you realize that the fiance' is going to expect Some projects coming out of that shop.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks guys. I'm planning to build a Shaker linen press. While I was hunting around for inspiration, I came across this. Who knows what your work will one day fetch, right? Just had to share…










BERKS COUNTY SCHRANK, Highly important Berks County, Pennsylvania painted schrank dated 1775, inscribed 17 Philip Detuk 75, the blue and red cornice with dentil and diamond molding and green sponged ogee center element above a red and yellow stippled frieze with ivory astragal cartouche with name and date, over raised panel doors and sides with ochre sponged surrounds and green and red sponge panels framed in salmon, the doors retaining their original wrought iron rattail hinges, above a base with three green sponged drawers and ochre ground supported by bun feet, 81" h., 60" w. For a related example see Garvan & Hummel The Pennsylvania Germans 1683-1850, plate 27. The schrank in this plate was made for Jacob Bieber, probably by his brother John Bieber. Both were neighbors of Deturk in Berks County. This is the finest example left in private hands. Sold at Pook and Pook October 30, 2010.

Estimated: $300000 - $600000
Realized Price: $818500

http://www.colonialsense.com/Antiques/Auction_Results/October,_2010.php


----------



## Brit

Al - I bet Don could knock that up before breakfast.


----------



## RGtools

I was not on here at all yesterday. Al I was thinking of a nice machined thumbscrew like you see on a DL Barrett plow, that just seems so elegant to me. The spur is going to be easier to sharpen too since in will have a wide beveled blade dovetailed into the body of the plane that is secured with a thumbscrew….not the way you would initially think….thing about the way a shoulder planes blade is positively adjusted forward and back and you will have a bit of an idea as to where I am going.

I just want a fuss free fillester.


----------



## jusfine

Al, last night I found a couple of slices of paduak cut with my bandsaw a while ago, will get a photo for you. *Almost nothing more fun* when they are tuned right!

I have had more success with a fence with a single point than the flat type you posted. What height can you cut with that machine?

Your slices look great, that material will make a sharp looking cabinet!


----------



## saddletramp

Al, great jig/sled and some real p-u-rrrr-d-y wood. It will make a great looking just about anything once you apply your hand tool skills to it.

Dude, glad things are going better for you (I know from experience what a PITA medical problems are). I bet it is great to finally get your shop up and running. Oh, BTW, glad that we could be of help to you. ;^))) (I know that this forum has been a [greater power] sent to me.)


----------



## saddletramp

How come every time I post on this (and some of the other) treads, I can't get out of the tread? I have to close the forum and then reenter. grrrrrrrr


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Super - Congrats on the big award, you had that locked up (heh heh… )

Ah, the wormy chestnut surfaces, good choice of projects, Al. A similar press is on my radar as a 'someday,' too. Good luck, and take us along for the ride!


----------



## superdav721

Tanks Smitty.
Now back to some serous woodwork. *Making tools!*


----------



## jusfine

For some reason I cannot get energized to work in the shop today… 

Al, here is a thin slice of Paduak from the Laguna…



















I am delaying building something to store my planes, I don't know what the roadblock is.
Here is the area I was going to build them in, but no ambition to do it. Suggestions?


----------



## Bertha

Jusfine, that's an impressive slice. I'm resisting the urge to just start resawing and making panels until I have a plan. I was just out rearranging my plane till a bit. It looks like you've got ample space there. I think the simpler the better and I like the openness of your cabinet. Maybe just a strip to hold the base of the plane. Presto.


----------



## jusfine

Thanks Al, I think it is all in the blade tension. I tend to resaw just a bit too slack, when I tighten it up, it cuts like *buttah*.

For the storage, that was what I was thinking too, don't know why I am procrastinating…


----------



## ShaneA

Randy will the new storage need to fit within that bench area? Beneath the existing upper cabinets? If so why not go with the slanted vertical shelf you are dislpaying, with a hirizontal shelf above to set the longer ones in the area above the slanted shelf and just below the cabinet. Maybe at the far right or left a colomn of drawers or cubbies for the block, shoulder and whatever other smaller planes you have.

If the upper cabinet isnt going to stay, you should be able to get a couple of slanted rows and a couple of horizontal shelves, with the less often used planes up high.

It will come to you, sort of an "oh yeah" moment. Then you can consruct it in 20 minutes. Just have to wait for the inspiration…


----------



## jusfine

I never did think of taking the top unit off Shane.

I was planning to make use of the space beneath the uppers.
The opening is 32 high and 91" long, so should be lots of space. If I set all my planes up like in the photo, I will need at least the whole length.

Originally I had thought of dividing it in two, making a box w cubbies in the middle and slanted vertical shelving on each side, but I think the quick method is going to win this time.

My neighbour wants me to build a whole new cabinet, since he wants this old one I salvaged from a bank, but I am not quite ready to do that as my wife wants nicer furniture IN THE HOUSE than in the barn…


----------



## Bertha

If I know you at all, Randy, you'll need considerable room for the shoulder planes. I know you've got a thing for them, so they should probably be front and center. That way when you gaze at your till, well…you know that feeling.


----------



## donwilwol

Update on the tool chest. What I thought was the top, is really the bottom. After grabbing the flashlight, the raised panel is in the bottom. So so much for a secret compartment. I added some casters so I can start adding tools.

Randy, I had a day last weekend like that. I just didn't feel like heading out to the shop. It happens.

Spent part of the day getting some of my molders in line. I sharpened most of the shoulder and other straight and skewed planes. I also gave them all a cleaning and a coat of BLO. They are lined up drying in the shop. Only a few pics.

















My wife and I hit a flea market yesterday afternoon. I came home with a nice Arkansas stone.
















Its just a little courser than the one I have. It came in handy on the planes I sharpened today. Its also a little bigger.

I also found 2 fences for the #78. If you rememeber I bought one off ebay and the fence was broke so it was a little short. I bought 2 for $5 ea, so now I have both the #78 and the MF with a fence. I thought I remember somebody needing one. Let me know, your welcome to the shortened one. Its not perfect but better than nothing. It works.

For the rest of the weekend head over to the Saw thread.


----------



## Brit

Don - I have the fence itself for my 78, but the steel rod is what I'm missing. Mine came with a replacement that someone fashioned, but it is two small a diameter. If you have a spare steel rod with the right thread on it, let me know what you want for it.


----------



## donwilwol

Sorry Andy. I had to make one for the MF, but that's 1/4×20 thread so it was easy. I don't have an extra rod.


----------



## Brit

Ok, well at least I know what the thread is now so I should be able to make one myself. Thanks.


----------



## donwilwol

Randy. I like were you're going with the cabinet. Are you going to add separators for the planes, or leave it open? How about a door? I find the problem with leaving them in the open is the dust. Especially wooden plane. I'm not sure if mine collector more dust, or if its just I use them less.


----------



## donwilwol

To clarify, the Millers Falls is 1/4×20. If its a Stanley #78, its a different uncommon thread size.


----------



## Brit

Thanks Don. I guess I'll have to cough up the money to buy a new fence which comes with the rod.


----------



## ShaneA

Andy, I am not sure if Highland Woodworking will ship to you, but they have replacement parts for the 78. Maybe you could talk Brandon into getting one and shipping if not.

Awful nice of me to offer on Brandon's part….: )


----------



## Brit

Picked up a nice clean little coffin smoother today made by Mathieson & Son in Glasgow, Scotland. The iron needs some work, but don't they all.


----------



## Brit

Thanks Shane. I can buy a new fence on ebay.co.uk. It is just a shame I have to buy the fence when all I need is the rod. Never mind, I'm just being a miser.


----------



## ShaneA

I have a sargent, that is in great shape, but no rod. So I feel your pain. I have 3 of these silly planes, all missing a part or two : (


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, that's a pretty nice looking smoother.


----------



## superdav721

I'll say that is one fine looking smoother. Great find.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto, very nice smoother!


----------



## lysdexic

How old is that smoother Andy? From the pictures it looks fairly new.


----------



## lysdexic

Don, do you use oilstones?


----------



## thedude50

another whole day in the shop I was able to get all the machines place where they are going to stay. I worked out there from 11am till 7 :30 and finally came in a couple of minutes ago the shop is getting to be a clearer vision every day. this has me asking some questions like where are all my working planes going to be stored I have 7 Ln planes I want to use on a daily basis and I also have several bedrocks I have either restored or will very soon. so i am left asking where am i going to put all my user planes should i make a cart that holds all my planes and rolls around the shop and locks so it cant be stolen easily. and can be accessible from my new bench and the old one. this new shop is turning out so nice that i cant wait for this to be done but i will need at least another week tomorrow first thing i will be installing the wood-rat. My favorite router tool you'll have a good night


----------



## superdav721

Dude you have a wood rat? I have always wanted one of those, or at least to play with one for a week or two. Any way, just get a big old dog if your worried about theft. Hang you some french cleat all around the shop and move your till as needed.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, I do use oil stones.

Lance, it sounds like the shop is coming along nicely.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, you just breezed right through that Mathieson coffin in pristine shape in a line or two. That's one serious find in my neck of the woods. Is it a Mathieson iron in there? I'm big on Mathieson, own none.


----------



## BrandonW

That is a sweet coffin plane, Andy.


----------



## Brit

That was just the seller's picture Al, but it looks to be in remarkable shape for it's age unless he spent countless hours airbrushing the photo. It does have a Mathieson iron. Here is the second of his pictures.










I was surprised to see I was the only bidder and got it for £2.99. Having narrowly missed out on a nice Type 1 No. 49 T&G plane and a No. 40 Scrub, I think the Bay gods took pity on me.


----------



## superdav721

Guys I spent 2 months trying to get "that" plane. I kept getting sniped right at the end. I am not a person who resorts to dirty tack ticks. But I started sniping and have not lost. Fight fire with fire.


----------



## saddletramp

Too bad about the misses on the 40 & 49 but it looks like you ended up with a gem anyway Andy. 8o)


----------



## Bertha

Wow, that's a real find, Andy!


----------



## Brit

Don't speak too soon. We haven't seen the mouth yet.


----------



## Bertha

There's always boxwood or lignum scraps and a ton of your time


----------



## lysdexic

Don, 
You may want to pick up one of these.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy - Wow!

Been awhile since I got an exciting new toy in the shop, re: handplane. I keep going back to the reality that I have what I need. I know, tough thing to say. But until I hit a capability that requires a 'new' plane, I'm declaring my plane till Full.

There. I said it. Sigh.

Now I am really to the Dreams phase…


----------



## RGtools

There is always room for one more Smitty.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, I had enough problem getting through the one I have.

What are they? A more expensive version for folks who have problems falling asleep?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Content / Satisfied" is not a bad thing to be, I think. It ain't all-thrills-all-the-time, of course, but I need to shift more focus to the projects vs. the tools. I've been excited about tool accumulation for going on three years now. Yeah, I'll never pass up a plane in need, especially if it has a good price tag, but it's time to work on my skills and get excited about building things.


----------



## Bertha

^I've been reading the Landis workbench book, Don. Just when I thought I knew exactly what I wanted, right? That book is a long and difficult read for me. I have to stop every few pages and ponder. Lysdexic bought four leather bound Swartz books: one for the nightstand, one for the shop, one for the office, and one for the john. He rubs mink oil into the bindings and laments with sweet song. The guy is obsessed. Whatever. Over.


----------



## Brit

Well said Smitty. Personally, I can't wait for that day to come. I'm storing up designs for projects until then.


----------



## Bertha

^I've had the same realization over the last few days, Smit. I spend too much time talking and not much doing. I've got big plans but I end up just fiddling around out in the shop. I've got all the equipment I need to make just about anything I want. I just can't decide what I want. My next project will be a Shaker linen press. Two cabinets up top; three graduated drawers. I'm running some stuff at 240V on this one; get some stuff dimensioned, then tinker with my fettling.


----------



## donwilwol

All it means Smitty is its time for a new till. Right now the only thing in my new tool chest is a #5. Why, it was the last one I bought and it was sitting on the bench. No place to put it. I think that's going to become my overflow chest.

Al, I have that feeling once in a while. That was why I built the 3 blanket chest. I needed to know I could use the tools.

Mauricio borrowed my bench books. Your welcome to read them when he is finished. (not really read, just look at the pretty pictures.

I wasn't to impressed with Swartz. I'd trade the book for that $2.99 smoother in a heart beat.


----------



## Brit

Al - I read the Landis book a few years back, then I read the workbench book by Lon Schleining. After much Umming and Arring, I came up with this design in Sketchup.










Of course I didn't have the money to build it then and now I doubt I ever will. My current dream bench is a Benchcrafted Split-top Roubo with a twin screw bench on a bench. I think that will give me what I need for the kind of project work I see myself doing. It is also a simpler build and therefore I can get it done quicker and start building projects.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Quick story that drove it home for me…

Working on trim in #1 son's room, specifically, adding finished 'kick-plate' material to a raised platform of heart pine. Needed clear, donor material. Looked around the shop, found rails from a (crappy) four-panel door I cut apart last summer. Re-sawed one on the old Craftsman bandsaw, got the two pieces (37") that I needed. Beat the new 'faces' into shape with the cambered #5, then #5 1/2, then a little bit of #4 for good measure. To get the width, quickly leg-vised them against the front of the bench and scrubbed them with the #40 for a wicked-fast dimension adjustment. Two sweeps with the #5 1/4 and they were done.

I celebrated the use of hand tools for this work, wondering why anyone wouldn't do it this way. Then realized I gotta get over such celebrations and recognize that I really need to concentrate on product, not process, to get to where I want to be…

Of course, I could have done the re-saw with hand saws, but man, the frame saw thing hasn't hit home (yet).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don - thank you for that!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy - That's a BEAST! And a beauty!


----------



## Dcase

I have lots of projects I want to do but they will all have to wait till spring time. Even though I am ordering a heater this week its still just to cold. Not really enjoyable to spend lots of time in the shop. So till then its sharpening and tool restore work on the kitchen table!! haha


----------



## Bertha

Andy, there's lots to discuss there; perhaps a whole 'nother thread. Several observations of some pretty slick stuff, though. I've never seen a hanging deadman like that. I'm guessing the off-center vise handles signal a hidden anti-racking mechanism? I like the massive end-vise. I often wonder why people don't go this route instead of a complicated tail vise. The thickness is right up my alley, obviously.

But there's those massive Shaker benches with the wood screws and milk-painted undercarriages literally incorporated into the bench. So grandiose. Like, cry when you see them awesome.

That being said, I'm thinking the Benchcrafted Roubo is the launching point for my bench. $700 worth of vises is a tough sell on the missus, though. I'm infatuated with shoulder vises but I'm convinced I need a tail. The fifth leg on a the shoulder is a space hog, though. Crap, I don't know what to do. What I DO know is it is going to be outrageously expensive and time consuming.

Smit, that's a day of galoot that would make anyone proud. It took me a few months to make a lousy nightstand mostly by hand. I'll be retired before I finish my linen press. I can't help but think…when I'm purchasing really big bandsaw blades, jointer knives, and planer blades…how far that money would go on hand tools. Alas, the dilemma.


----------



## dbray45

Andy - looks really good but wouldn't you want the pegged piece under the vise on the right or directly under the tail vise? Where it is doesn't seem logical to me?

I suppose if something was long, it could rest on it. I have always used it directly unde the vice to rest a piece of wood on while clamping.


----------



## Brit

Here's a view from the back of the bench. As you can see what I planned to do was to sink a T-track into the rear of the front apron. The deadman is then free to slide along the front of the bench and can be secured in place with a twist of the locking knob. I was going to make the deadman out of 1 1/4" hard maple, so I don't think it would flex at all under the weight of a board.










I liked Lon Schleinings design for the work clamping, but unless you used a floor standing board jack, there is no way to clamp a board on edge for planing. So I came up with the above solution. I do think it would have worked too, but like I said earlier, I won't be building this design now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RE: Use of a Sliding Deadman… Almost never do I simply rest a board or panel on a peg that's in the deadman. Rather, stuff gets clamped to the deaman with either a Stanley #203 bench clamp or a Veritas Hold Down. Yes, the hold down works just fine through a 1" thick deadman.

Why is it clamped? Because planing material is serious business.  And often enough, the material isn't dead straight when it comes to the bench; any bend at all and it doesn't sit well. Hence the clamping action.

Of course, my picture below doesn't show the clamp tightened, but it was after the picture was taken. Really…


----------



## Brit

David - I meant to say that the position of the deadman in the front view is what I call the parked position. That is where it would stay when not in use so that it didn't restrict access to the shelves where my shooting board etc would be stored or to the drawers.


----------



## Brit

Smitty - I was planning on using a Veritas hold down, but I couldn't be assed to draw it in Sketchup and at that time, there wasn't a downloadable one in the Sketchup library.


----------



## Brit

Al - The vises I was going to use were two Lie Neilsen twin screws where unlike the Veritas, the chain and sprockets are hidden inside the vise chops.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy. Someday I need to re-work my deadman. It works ok, but it could be better. How is that one fastened? I assume its on a track, and if so, what keeps it from "swinging" back with downward force?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy - and they've got smaller, benchtop versions available too. Those are like modern versions of the old #203s… Good call.


----------



## Bertha

The t-tracked deadman is a nice idea. I'd probably opt for a cam instead of a knob. Major speed and style points. I said above that I like the Benchcrafted screws but part of me wants wooden screws. 2 inches, why the hell not. I felt my brain resist Andy's t-tracked deadman because it seemed at least subconsciously "modern".

I've got a tiny deadman that rides in an aluminum track on my tiny, tiny bench. Like Smit, I usually grab onto it with a c-clamp or such. I'm at an advantage that I already know what Smitty's bench looks like It's pretty close to what I want already.


----------



## Brit

Don - Already answered that one. It can't swing back for two reasons. If you look at the back view, there is a couple of inches of wood above the locking knob that counteracts any tendency to swing back. In reality, you would move it to where you wanted it, lock it firmly in place, put your board in the vise resting on a vertas hold-down and then tighten the hold-down to clamp the board to the deadman and front apron.

Al - In reality, I was going to use a lever with a ball on the end to lock the deadman in place. Again, I couldn't be assed drawing it.


----------



## donwilwol

ok, I get it now. Sorry for the thick headedness. I was thinking the track was on the bottom of the skirt, not behind it.


----------



## Bertha

^the knob and ball is a winner. Speaking of knobs and balls, where's Lysdexic?


----------



## Brit

He'll be along in a minute. He's just wiping the mink oil off his hands.


----------



## donwilwol

those of you looking for a fillister

You may need to flip the depth stop right side up.


----------



## Bertha

^either that or reverse the iron, lol.


----------



## ShaneA

You guys are rolling today. I used to build things before I got involved here about 5k posts ago. I enjoy the rehab process, I really do. But the down side of it is , I am the only one who really enjoys the finished piece, (present company excluded). To me, one of the greatest parts of ww is the giving/sharing the pieces. I have put off building a king bed for almost one year. I want a till, new bench, and more shop storage. But I am trying to riegn in my addiction. There is only so much shop time, it is a finite commodity. However, you guys are making it tough on me with all the bench talk. So tempting!


----------



## Bertha

^Shane, unfortunately a plane fetish demands a proper bench. And when you start talking to ^these guys about a proper bench, that bench gets really proper really quick ($). Mix in some nostalgia, which we're all clearly drawn to, and it becomes an almost insurmountable task…building that perfect bench. It's a whole other sickness.


----------



## Brit

Al - "An almost insurmountable task." That's how I felt when I did that sketchup design. However, my attitude has changed dramatically now. I'm going to build the split-top roubo out of hard maple because it is a) good and b) simple and quick to make. I don't have any machinery, so I'm going to get all my lumber rough dimensioned for me by the local joiner outfit who made our internal doors. I'll do the rest with hand tools. It will be quick and then I can get on with building proper projects. Don't loose site of the fact that it is a workbench, not a piece of fine furniture.


----------



## Bertha

*Don't loose site of the fact that it is a workbench, not a piece of fine furniture.*
That's where I get trapped. I shouldn't have ever started reading about them. I could have glued together two butcher's blocks from Ikea, slapped on a Wilton, and been done with it


----------



## donwilwol

if money was no object, I'd go buy vintage. Some of the old workbenches I've seen in some antiques shops are beautiful. Most are simple, basic design. Heavy top and a vise or 2. They have some great patina, and ooze history.


----------



## jusfine

Did I mention that the Woodwhisperer is doing a split top roubo bench as a project right now?

I like the look of yours Andy, and I would like a deadman, but will have to make do with my Ulmia for now…bought it from a retiring cabinetmaker.










Of course, mine looks a little more beat up after all these years…

*How would you put a deadman on this bench besides laying him on top… *

Drawer is accessible from either side.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I did my bench without actually knowing what I was doing, other than using a big slab of wood. Now it seems like I should be thankful there wasn't stressing over the result, and all the (seemingly endless) planning that others can be drawn into. I mean, plans are good, but geesh, cut wood already!



This is meant in a Totally Encouraging Way, of course.


----------



## Bertha

What's that expression, Smit? Bit or get off the pot?


----------



## bandit571

An old Craftsman Tablesaw (aka Franckensaw) is MY workbench. Dead flat on the cast iron top, reference lines for square (miter slots vs edge of top) , enough room to work on things in my little shop space, can clamp a board in almost any direction for planing/sanding, can help with assembly of smaller projects, AND will even saw large boards down to a size I can work with.

Another "bench" I have is FULL! It is just an old "legless", square "Card Table" sitting on a couple sawhorses. Why is it full? It has a dual wheel, 6" bench grinder, a Craftsman 36" x 12" "T bed" Lathe, a Craftsman 12" three wheel Bandsaw, A small, benchtop HF 5 speed Drill Press, AND an OLD Monarch Machinist's vise. The saw horses' legs have been 2x'd together, so that they don't walk across the floor while I'm working there.

Another "bench" is along the wall. Just for tool boxes, a 10" miter saw (Delta) a storage area for scraps/cut-offs/sawdust. Also stores my screws/nails/sandpaper, and other handtools. At one end is a homemade spindle sander( with an un-used dovetail jig on it. On the other end is a home made router table, with a usable dovetail jig adapter on an end.

A "real work bench"? no room right now…....


----------



## Bertha

^I like the way Bandit thinks.


----------



## lysdexic

Well,well, well. I can certainly tell who around here works in front of a computer.

Big Bertha. I know that people write LOL all the time. But I don't because online comments dont make me, well, laugh out loud. Except your mink oil and sweet song - that made me laugh.

@Smitty - I know of what you speak. When it comes to tools I feel a little saturated right now. It is time to just work. THe lysdexic Loot Chest is fairly flushed out at this point. I am going to let my projects dictate my purchases for a while. If I could only get my damn saw from Bad Axe: ) Just to let you know that you observation is shared.

THe workbench. I have to do something. Mine is more a table with a quick release face vise and no dog holes. Thus, very limiting. I've often said that the hardest thing about working out / running is just putting your shoes on. How many times have you put you running shoes on and not gone running. (Unless you wear them daily). The point is I just need to get started.

I've been fortunate to have spent a lot of time in the shop recently. I need to sit down and post a couple projects. Right now I am working on a suspension bridge for the cubscouts to "cross over" to boy scouts. I hope it works as I am on a deadline.


----------



## lysdexic

Brit, 
I am very tempted by the Benchcrafted split roubo. But the knock down aspect just doesn't sit well with me. I don't why.

Also, it is interesting that who sketched in a veritas BU jack for you bench plan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I wish for video expertise like Stumpy or Superdave. With it, I'd do a couple/three skill building exercises:

Demonstrate the power and versatility of the much-maligned leg vise for working edges of boards and panels (with handy Crochet close by… ).

Specialty planes like the #45 and #48 need to be demo'd in front of a video camera, too, to highlight placement of dog holes along the front of the bench (somewhere it became a 'get 'em as close the the front as you can' contest, and I don't see that as being required or even most useful)

Then I'd show the bench planes in action, 1 through 8 (someone please send me a #1 so I can use it in the demo, okay?). Including the fractionals.

Not that I'm an expert in these fields, but the conversations keep popping up.


----------



## lysdexic

Another thing that I need to do is write up a review on my "Handplanes for Joinery" workshop with Roy Underhill. we built a box using using, bench planes, #78, #278, #45, and moving fillister. What I great class.

I would like to acquiire a #45 and moving filister as mentioned previously. Contrast that with the fact that I have had a Woodpecker side winder router table and lift with a PC 7518 3 1/4 router motor sitting in it. I've had it for about a year but have yet to plug it in. I thought that I would really need it and I probably will as time goes on. But I also am a little ashamed that i have not used it. I'd rather have a #45.

Smitty, the point is I agree with you. I didn't "get" a #45 until I actuially used it.


----------



## jusfine

Smitty, I can send you a LN 5 1/2 I haven't had time to use yet… yes?

Oh, you probably have one.


----------



## Brit

lysdexic - You don't have to build the split-top Roubo with knock-down hardware. I'm probably going to use a through wedged tenon for the front and back stretchers.


----------



## superdav721

Smitty thanks there big guy. Really the talent lies in the Macintosh I do the editing on. I use IMovie, it came on the apple.
Man keeping up with this tread is very nice. You guys are serious in your tools.
I would like to touch the bench subject. When I got back into this the first thing I did was create a simple bench out of 2/6. It has served well but when I get the new shop (bigger) I will build another out of construction lumber. I like it because its soft and forgiving. Plus if it gets dinged I wont cry. 
Now if you guys would look At this VIDEO give me any thoughts.
Edit
Opps fixed it Thanks Brit


----------



## Brit

Try this link, Dave's got mixed up with the text.

http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/27901


----------



## Brit

Great video Dave. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Randy - I'd love to break in a LN handtool… Especially since I've not touched one ever at this point. But, my SW Orange-frogged #5 1/2 would get very jealous indeed. Plus, gotta get video savvy. Not sure the iphone video will cut it. But the offer is outstanding! Thanks!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Brit


----------



## donwilwol

Great video Dave.

Smitty, you latch onto a new LN more than your frog will be Orange. Plan on extending your till and shrinking your wallet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I know, Don. Mostly I know by the way you fell hard with that #62. Mine will someday come with the #164, just not that soon. But thanks for reminding me!

Scott - Wecome to the #45 fan club. Did you make peace with the #78, or was it someone else having a love/hate with that plane?


----------



## jusfine

Smitty, I hope you knew I was kidding…

I will have to try it out a bit before giving it away, besides, I made a spot for it in my new storage area.

Back out to the shop!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

With all the acts of (seemingly) random kindness on this thread, amd with the 'oh' addition, I wasn't going to assume anything. I would take real good care of it, though! Promise! 

Have fun 'mit der sawdust!


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, 
Yep, that was me that expressed frustration with the #78 but I was not the only one. I probably just need more practice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Did Roy get things moving in the right direction, re: the #78?


----------



## lysdexic

Yea, it helped some but some of the frustrations are inherent in the plane.

1. you have to be vigilent the the iron protrudes ever so slightly so you dont get the stair stepping
2. the throat just doesn't clear shavings well
3. the straight non-skewed iron can be hard to push through end/ cross grain
4. the single post for the fence is less stable than 2 (ie the Record)

Actually it was Bill Anderson who was the most helpful.

I just noticed that the framing around my icon is green as well as yours and superdav's. I assume that must mean that we are signed in. Huh, never noticed that before.


----------



## lysdexic

Superdav,

Enjoyed the video. Plus I noticed the Superman D in the bottom corner at the end. Nice detail.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You are correct, Sir.

2. above is a forever pain, 'tis true. Haven't considered using it on end grain, can't imagine it'd effective there at all.


----------



## lysdexic

Concerning the wood for the top of the bench. That is now three recommendations for softwood more specifically SYP.

Superdav,
Bob at the Logan Cabinette Shoppe
Schwarz.

It is cheap(er). It is fairly hard but forgiving. You don't mind abusing it. Although I considered going with hard maple I my give SYP a go. If you do not affix it permanently to the legs you can always take it off and re-purpose it.

When you can find clear, tight grained SYP it really is an attractive light wood.


----------



## superdav721

I had built my bench before finding Bob's website. And had started subscribing to his podcast before the bench build. I was wanting that perfect maple bench. But if you listen to his ides and the way he ways out needs and wants. Construction grade makes sense. 
I have not read or seen anything the Schwartz has on the workbench. All I have seen of his is the Coarse Medium and Fine he did on planes. That was great.
The softer part is what I like. I might go for cypress or popular. I want the bench to take the dent not the workpiece.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My old cabinetmaker's bench was maple. I prefer the oak to maple, and the utility bench I have is yellow pine (or heartpine, per tcc); it's tough and attractive…


----------



## donwilwol

First, I'd listen to Smitty long before I'd listen to Schwartz.

Second. What is the obsession with what wood goes into a bench top? You guys do realize its nothing more than a place to *work* on. Yes it needs to be comfortable and pleasant. I have one made from elm, my newest, one made from rough sawn pine, which works very well, one from spruce 2×4 that was given to me, but is old and seems to wear very well.

Listen to Smitty, just build it already.


----------



## superdav721

I can get heart pine but its air dried. I wonder how much it moves.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ "... just build it already… "

Very large grin over here…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Super- it's more resinous than wet. I've ripped boards over 100 years old that are sticky inside, if you get 'em just right. Wonderful aroma…


----------



## donwilwol

My first 10 - 15 years of shop work was off benches built from 3/4" plywood. The problem was I hadn't read enough books to teach me how wrong they were so they worked.

^ "… just build it already… "

Even larger grin over here…


----------



## donwilwol

sticky inside? Wait. What did I miss?


----------



## superdav721

Dave Smiling. I have to wait for the new shop this spring. And then its on.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Er, uhm… Nothing, Don. Didn't miss a thing…


----------



## donwilwol

I had to go look at Dave's profile. New shop huh. Nice. Same here, had to leave the woodworking trade, go to IT, make some money, then build a shop, buy some more tools and have some fun. Has to be some irony in there somewhere.

You deserve a good bench Dave. I see some nice projects there. Talent deserves….well you know.

Still waiting for the warm and fuzzy inside thing to be explained. Or was it wet inside. Slippery, sticky, something like that.


----------



## superdav721

Sticky Don, you know lighterknot.
Thanks for the comments. My sanity is in that shop and I try to look for it as much as I can. Grandson can come along if he wants.


----------



## donwilwol

ahhh, now we talk grand kids. Makes it all worth the trip doesn't it.


----------



## superdav721

Yep


----------



## ShaneA

If you guys were to reccomend one bench book…what would it be? I think bench talk can be like talking cpus. Some times just a blank look on my face. Not sure I understand all the vise/clamping options and how tos.


----------



## thedude50

don what is it you dont like about schwartz I LIKED HIS BOOK JUST NOT HIS CHOICES OF BENCHES.I have started my thread on the big bench build i will be doing 2 of them zi just accepted the second bid for the wood it was done better than my other source although it was a little highrer in price per board foot the wood is already planed on the faces and sence the work is going to be a big job for me I am excited I estimate 8 weeks to build both benches and longer if i do the 3rd bench. yes the wood will be paid for this week and then it is getting it done time so watch my blog on the build i hope you like it http://lumberjocks.com/thedude50/blog/27830


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## superdav721

All right Don


----------



## thedude50

for me Shane and believe me i have six books on bench building it is scot landis book it has all the benches but it is a tough read then the best picture book is fine woodworking greatest workbenches then i liked Schwartz book and don will sell you his copy for a coffin plane


----------



## donwilwol

I didn't like Swartz's whole approach. The "I don't like power tools", but then the except for maybe my band saw and planer and….. The whole "if it doesn't fit in the box you don't need it! Really! Who sets the box Size?

That said, if you looked at his book to learn how to build its good. Even the "how to build the chest" is great. Its the "why to build the chest" that bothered me. I like my tools. I like the fact I have to many #5 Stanley hand planes.

There is plenty of good in the book, but for me it was over shadowed by the egotistical approach to the end all - be all hand tool methodology. With a splash of power tools that he prescribed. I think its clear I have a love for hand tool work and tool restoration, but that doesn't stop me from wanting a bigger planer. Don't tell me to be a hand tool purist, then suggest I let someone else do the power tool part. That's not hand tool purism.

ok, off my pedestal and off to bed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, there's a whole section in Schwarz' first (blue) workbenches book that discusses options to holding stuff for every operation at a bench… And rates them based on effectivity. Sure, it's very hand- too centric, but so is the bench this thread group uses most. It's that section of his book that makes it preferred to me.

His chest book? Meh, it was just okay…

"Sticky Don". Hmmmm…..


----------



## drfunk

@Shane - I found this book to be very informative. I admit that I haven't built my own workbench from scratch (just keep modifying a Sjobergs to fit my needs). But Schwarz discussion of how to down-select different wood fixturing techniques filled in a lot of gaps in my knowledge. After reading, I immediately picked up a Veritas hold down and wonder pup and have never looked back.

I haven't read the Anarchist, so I will reserve judgment. However, I have always found Schwarz books and dvd's very informative and useful. Sometimes he can be a bit heavy handed, but he is very academic, studious, and passionate - all the traits of a good scientist - so I can appreciate it (or at least am used to it).


----------



## Bertha

Resawed a bit last night for my upcoming project. I jointed all four sides of this one before resawing. I was aware of my fence design flaw when I was building it (no room for the upper guard at <1>t move it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks like your shop walls are almost too close, Al!


----------



## dbray45

Al - We need a "bench of your dreams" thread


----------



## Bertha

^they had a pretty good bench thread going for a while. Battle of the benches possibly?


----------



## derosa

Quick bench question for those of you using them. When staring at the long side of a bench why is the vise on the left and the deadman on the right? Wouldn't the board tend to lift some if the plane snags a knot? Recently I was jointing a piece of oak and had it clamped as though using a bench, really it is a cheap groz vice clamped to a table, and the other end was resting on the table saw like it was a dead man. It was really annoying every time I got to the end to have it lift slightly and bang down on the table saw. Seems like the vice at the left side creates a pivot point that you're moving towards while if it was on the right it wouldn't allow any kind of lift and at the same time your motion would be pushing it down. I'm still in the process of gluing up a white oak bench top and have been thinking about the location and size of things. Mostly I just want it heavy and sturdy as the current bench/table just wobbles, slams into the wall and has half the nails coming out of it.

No grandkids yet, still have a couple decades to wait.


----------



## SamuelP

dbray45 - I had made a "Workbench of your dreams" thread and was directed after the 2nd or 3rd post to this . I like "Workbench of your dreams" better; but who am I?


----------



## Bertha

Rev, my bench is so short that the face vise and deadman tend to hold the piece fairly well. I know that Smitty likes to clamp his long boards to the deadman and clutch them in the leg vise (definitely for right handed planers). I know Andy also is planning to equip his deadman with a hold down. I yearn for the day when I have to actually fret about these problems.

Edit: Sam, I remember that. I liked yours better, too; but what do we know.


----------



## donwilwol

Russ, believe me those decade go by like the blink of an eye.

Al, your resaw capacity looks like it is about limited out. You've got a lot more width than I do. I'm thinking a bandsaw mill will take care of it. Now to just convince the wife.


----------



## ShaneA

thanks for the suggestions guys. Good news is, I am aways away from starting a build. But I will pick up a book or two so that I may understand the clamping options better.

On a completely different note. At the ww show this weekend they had a "show special" on Mirka sandpaper rolls 4 1/2 by 30ft, 6 pk assortment for $25. Never tried this brand before, but I am impressed. Cuts well, cuts long. I should have bought 2 or 3. One roll is usually $16. You guys ever used that brand before?


----------



## Bertha

Shane, Mirka paper is the breasts. I have no local supplier and I just can't bring myself to order sandpaper. The stuff is expensive, but that price is pretty approachable. 
.
Don, I'm at the limits of my shop walls. I could have moved the bandsaw closer to the door and fed it from the outside but it would have consumed so much floorspace away from the wall that I made do. The width capacity does me absolutely no good with my current motor. I've got no problem paying for a fat Baldor but I can't bring myself to take it out of service for a swap that I have no business doing myself. Trust me, I've been working on the mill. I've "happened" to watch the Woodmizer DVD in front of my fiance' several times. I was looking at the LT10 for around 6 big ones but they just came out with a model about 1/2 that price. Folds up small, too, perfect for a carport I think I have a better chance of buying a big chainsaw for chores, then working up to a ladder-based mill. That could actually happen.


----------



## dbray45

Sam - I agree with you

Rev - on one of my benches I had a vise on each end and no deadman. Right now I have a vise on the left and nothing on the right except a receptacle.

When I retire, I plan to build another bench that has a deadman and a vice and keep the current bench (I like all the drawers)


----------



## dbray45

I have been looking at houses for those retirement years. Found one with a detached two car garage with a 6 car carport in our price range. When my wife asked me why I wanted 6 car ports (told her one for the mill, the others for wood), she crossed it off the list - said it was too much wood.


----------



## Dcase

Wow this thing has moved past these few days. I have been busy and its been hard to keep up with everything. There is so much to comment on but I don't know where to start.

I will just comment on the Schwarz… I have not read his books but I recently watched him on an episode of Roy Underhill's show and I found Schwarz extra annoying watching him as opposed to reading him. I do like reading his blogs and articles because I do learn from them but with him you have to take the good with the bad. Watching him on Roy's show was tough. The way he moved his hands when he talked about forged nails was hard to get through. I do respect him though.


----------



## SamuelP

Right there with you Dan.


----------



## TechRedneck

All this talk about benches! I love it.. All the information you need is out there. What you need to do is just build it. I posted my bench Here last week.

Now I can move on to some actual projects. Last night I gave the #605 a workout on 36" x 20" glue up panel. I have another cheap end vise that I may add to the other end of the bench. I am a bit ambidextrous so I put the end vise on the right and leg vise on the left. I write left handed, golf right handed, throw left handed, bat right handed and tennis totally confuses me because I want to hold the racket in either hand.

Having the ability to plane in either direction and clamp in either direction is a plus, it also helps if you can switch hands if one arm gets tired. I wanted to see for myself how long it would take to level a panel with hand tools vs my 16×32 drum sander. The sander wins.. however getting one face relatively flat by hand, then going to the sander for the other side and back to the bench with a smoother works pretty good in my case. Hybrid use baby!

So far my little bench is working out just fine. Did not cost much to build and took a couple weekends.


----------



## Bertha

^Ambidextrous Tech! You wouldn't want to see my left handed planing. The cap iron would probably explode. My left hand is good for holding stuff; that's about it.


----------



## ksSlim

Shane- Mirka abrasives are good stuff. If you use ROS try their Abranet works great, with a vacuum NO DUST.
Left that show a few bucks lighter myself.


----------



## Dcase

Most all of my hand planing is done with just a bench stop/dog and no vise. I have a sliding tail vise on my bench but I just rarely need to use it. My face vise is used all the time though.

I have done some planing left handed before when I have had large panels and when I planed the top of my work bench. Its a weird feeling but I was able to do it well enough.


----------



## Brit

Tech it sounds like you're just like me. I write left-handed and play most one-handed sports with my left hand. Two handed sports like golf and cricket, I play right-handed. I naturally kick a ball with my right foot. When it comes to using hand tools, I find I can usually use them left or right-handed. Sawing is the easiest, probably because I have done a lot of it with both hands. Planing is not a problem either. However, I still don't trust myself to hammer in a nail with my right hand.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Rev - You may have hit on one of the things a crochet does. With long(er) boards clamped along the face of the bench, the left end it cinched into the crochet, keeping the material from 'bumping' up and down as you described. That, in tandem with a very heavy bench and a vise that holds like crazy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Tech - congrats, sounds like you are definitely on your way to hybrid work. I love it, do much the same as you.


----------



## TechRedneck

Brit.. I have to agree with you about the hammer.


----------



## Brit

Today's purchase was a 22" Mathieson & Son wooden try plane. Blade and cap iron are by Edward Preston. Got it for £7.99. Bargain.


----------



## Bertha

^What in the hell, Andy?! You're killing me here. Mathieson AND Preston?


----------



## RGtools

Andy that is quite the score. That looks barely used. Have you found a big defect somewhere or it is up and running?


----------



## Brit

I haven't got it yet Ryan. Should be here by the weekend so I'll let you know. I do trust the seller though as I've bought from him before.


----------



## Dcase

Andy, looks like its in great shape as well. Lot of those wood planes are all beat up


----------



## superdav721

Andy my mouth is watering. A great catch at a great price.


----------



## Brit

The auction ended at 08.29 this morning when everyone was going to work. I was the only bidder. I like auctions like that. ;o)


----------



## patron

great post !

but with only *51,717 views*

i thought i would drop in
and help you out


----------



## Brit

I'd love to find a 30" jointer in as good shape as this one looks to be. They don't come up very often though.

Welcome Patron.


----------



## superdav721

Hello David!


----------



## jusfine

Al, it is sometimes hard to follow all the comments and/or logic, but *when you include sandpaper and breasts in the same line, well, I might be getting to old to keep up. *

(post 8449)

Maybe I am just out of touch. 

I am going back to the shop and think about it some more…not.


----------



## jusfine

David, there are only three regulars, they just keep posting…


----------



## Bertha

^True. I had a friend who would exclaim, 'This stuff is the t[]ts!' in response to a beer, an object, anything really. I cleaned it up a bit with 'breasts'
Edit: 
.
In other news, Festool just snubbed me to test out the Domino. It was worth a shot, right? Story of my life in bold. 
.
Thank you for submitting your application to be a test user for the soon-to-be-released Festool Domino XL. We received an overwhelming number of submissions and it was quite difficult to choose from the many qualified applicants. To get the most diverse group of test users, it was important for us to select applicants from a variety of professions, with a range of projects and applications, and from various geographic locations. The quality of the submissions was top notch making the selection process even more challenging. Unfortunately, we only have a limited number of Domino XL test units and *we have selected other applicants* as test users.


----------



## TechRedneck

OK.. call me stupid, but what is the "flag" tag under the post number on the thread. Is that new? what is it for?


----------



## Bertha

^Tech, that probably came on the heels of all the fighting in the off-topic non-shop-talk forums. If someone's breaking the rules, you can flag a post for the moderators to review. It ended up being a conservative versus liberal flagging war. Silliness.


----------



## TechRedneck

Aaah ok..I was going to click it just to see what happened, glad now I did not.

I usually don't bother with the off topic stuff, I spend enough time in front of a computer and not enough in the shop.


----------



## Bertha

^I think we can all be proud that no one in this thread has ever been blocked, flagged, or flogged I like seeing that West Virginia a few times in a row up there. Things are good here, starting to warm up possibly. My property is going to need some serious attending once the grass starts growing. I ddin't lose any trees in all that wind but I sure lost some limbs. Things are good in the Hillbilly State.


----------



## Dcase

Al, don't feel bad. If it makes you feel any better I also got snubbed but I was snubbed by Patrick Leach.

Last week when I found that Stanley Shuttle plane I decided to email Patrick and ask him about it. I suggested the possibility of adding it to his page and here was his response…

" 
Dan,
carpenter's and cabinetmaker's planes.
tried to list every plane Stanley made, I'd still
be writing the thing.

Patrick "


----------



## Dcase

Dan,

I limit my web page to Stanley's main line of carpenters and cabinetmaker's planes.

The Shuttle plane is not one of those, and if I tried to list every plane Stanley made, I'd still be writing the thing.

Patrick


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Despite his List and B&G site, Patrick is a man of few words. I've wondered about 'a day in the life' of a tool dealer with an email distribution over 10K strong… Time manager to the Nth degree…


----------



## jusfine

Al, that rejection is similar to those three words I shudder at near Christmas "*some assembly required*".

Other applicants, really!


----------



## Dcase

I didn't even expect a response from him so at least he responded. I just emailed him the links to the pages in which I found info on the Shuttle planes and suggested that he may want to add to his page somewhere as I found it an interesting plane..

I know there may be a lot of Stanley planes out there that were not offered in their catalog and many of them may not be anything interesting at all but I thought the Shuttle plane was interesting in both its look and its purpose. I guess if it were my site I would be open to the idea of adding another page which featured some of these Stanley special made planes. Just my thoughts though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I agree, because I had no idea Stanley made specialty planes, much less a bunch of them.

Come to think of it, I've on Patrick's list for better than a year and don't recall him ever offering a Stanley 'specialty' plane. Have to pay closer attention…


----------



## Bertha

^Not a job I'd want. What is that crazy stone monolithic thing he's building anyway? Back before I knew Swartz was a superstar, I e-mailed him about his workbench book. I mistakenly thought I was one of a handful of guys that read it and I sent him some glowing praise. His reply was short but kind. Once I learned that a bagillion people read that book, I understood his brevity a bit more. He's probably an alright dude; Leach too.


----------



## Bertha

I, for one, had never seen, heard of, or thought of the shuttle plane. It was total news to me.


----------



## Brit

I sat there looking at the shuttle that was on ebay and looking at the shuttle plane and I couldn't for the life of me work out why you would need a special plane to make the shuttle. I still don't get it, but I'm over it now.

*Al *- Respectfully, it's *Schwarz* not *Swartz*. Apparently he get that all the time.


----------



## Dcase

I kind of doubt that Stanley made a bunch of specialty planes outside of their catalog. If there were a bunch of them it seems like we would see them pop up every now and then. I have been searching and I cant seem to find anymore.

Since his site is pretty much the go to place for Stanley plane info I would think that the addition of specialty planes such as the Shuttle plane would be nice additions to his page. I bet there are many people out there who would get a kick out of seeing and reading about it.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, I knew Schwartz wasn't right because I was pelted for it once. I knew it was missing something I thought it should have. It appears to be the "t". Schwarz, schwarz, sch..war…z, schwarz. I think I got it, but I can't promise


----------



## Dcase

Schwarz is a common surname, derived from the German schwarz, pronounced [ˈʃvaɐ̯ts], meaning the color black.

Schwartz rigin & meaning:

German and Jewish (Ashkenazic): nickname for someone with black hair or a dark complexion, from Middle High German swarz, German schwarz, Yiddish shvarts 'dark', 'black'.


----------



## saddletramp

ahh….. lets get back to the important things here. Did someone mention grandkids? I'm a little bereft in that department, only have eleven so far but who's counting?

:^) :^) :^)

(this computer needs some way of producing a bigger smiley face for important time like this)

BTW, I can bat and shoot a gun or a bow with either hand but I'm afraid that if I tried to use a knife or a chisel with my left hand that I would cut myself to doll rags. LOL Don't know about using a plane left handed, Hell, I don't use one right handed very well yet.


----------



## superdav721

Holy Cow Bob Eleven…..nice. I bet Christmas is fun…..


----------



## jusfine

I somehow just won another plane, are you guys going to thrash me?










It doesn't come with those nice Stanley boxes to hold the blades, but maybe I could make some.

Actually, I bought it for my granddaughter…
Bob, you have 10 more than I do!


----------



## Dcase

I wouldn't bother making the boxes. That Clifton holder looks fine, you can see all the blades very well. Thats a nice looking combo plane.


----------



## jusfine

Thanks Dan, but it's…plastic.


----------



## Bertha

You deserve a thrashing, Jusfine. I've always admired the Clifton combos; don't see them too often. Complete doesn't do it justice. You've got it ALL there. 
.
Saddle, I don't trust myself to pee with my left hand. I hear what you're saying.


----------



## bandit571

Number 5 of the "set" of five grandkids.

Benchtops? Has anybody used old bowling lane wood as a benchtop?


----------



## TechRedneck

Like Al said, it's such a nice day here in West Virginia! 61 degrees and sunny. Guess nobody is working and are killing time on this thread. Good thing my boss doesn't mind.. (oh yea! that's me) I have a lot of quotes to get out but somehow keep checking LJ's.

I should just go home, throw open the garage doors and make some woodchips!


----------



## Brit

Bandit - Check out this project from Purplev.


----------



## RGtools

Randy, that is one heck of a score. What the heck does the pointy one (3rd one from the bottom in the middle collumn) do?


----------



## Brit

Congrats Randy, you can do a lot with that Clifton.


----------



## jusfine

*Thanks Al, I knew you would come through! *

Just looked them up - *crazy price*! and this one has apparently not been used.

I am feeling better already!! Can't wait to get it home!

*Andy*, are they really that much $$ in England?


----------



## jusfine

*RG*, I don't know what any of them do, I just made him an offer - I liked the box... 

Here is a closeup of the cutters, I think it says "SLITTING"


----------



## Brit

Yes they are Randy


----------



## jusfine

Wow! Thanks Andy!

I just found a LJ review on the plane too, but he isn't too positive about it, the way I read it.

Hey *Bandit*, I just looked at the picture of your grandchild, what a gift, a Green Bay toy!

Go Packers (next year)!!


----------



## Bertha

RG, I think score is right on the money. I think that double-bevel guy is a scoring blade. Yeah, that's an expensive plane, Jusfine. The way 45's and 55's are going up and the cutters? forgetaboutit. I can't imagine paying that but I'm hoping you didn't either


----------



## jusfine

Just over 1/3 w postage from Andy's country…


----------



## superdav721

@ bandit571 alright Five. That's Great!


----------



## ShaneA

Nice score Randy…i am sure you can find what they do with fiddling around.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Polish the backs of the irons and go to town. Really. Resist the urge to play with the bevel… backs only…

The reviewer gave it five stars. Pretty generous for something he wasn't enamoured with. But then he says himself he's a 'lectric-routah guy. And that colored his thinking. For example, one of his drawbacks is curious to me, because whom amoung us would consider lack of plunge capability a drawback to a multiplane? Crazy talk, I tell ya…


----------



## jusfine

And I thought it was a "*plunge plough*" until I read his review.

I came to the same conclusion, Smitty!

Thanks Shane, I am good at fiddling!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Somebody should make an offer on this guy's multiplanes...


----------



## jusfine

Then he'd have to take down his shelf…


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

A few hundred of posts back someone posted a picture of a "Langdon shooting board" that caught my attention. This seems to be called the "Rogers Patent Miter Planer" most commonly. It's a pretty slick piece of work, and looks to be much more versatile than the stanley 51/52 setup.

The patent application: http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=LoBrAAAAEBAJ&dq=patent:264766

Some history: http://oldtoolheaven.com/history/history4.htm

Some great pictures here: http://www.galootapalooza.org/rogers.html

It came in 3 sizes, a #2, #3 1/2 and #4, where the number corresponds to the width of the plane blade. The plane has two blades so it cuts on both strokes.


----------



## ksSlim

Shuttle Plane? it was a Boeing!! I thought NASA scrapped that program. I think I can still get you a good deal on a shuttle plane. (Can not guarantee country of mfg.)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The Rogers Patent Miter Plane: For craftsmen who take their mitres *very* seriously…


----------



## donwilwol

a *4"* dual bladed mitre. *Very* seriously indeed!


----------



## superdav721

I got a Tormek. Wo Woo  Dave is one happy camper…...


----------



## ShaneA

Nice addition Dave. You will be on a sharpening bender when it arrives!


----------



## superdav721

I went and picked it up. Kttm lives about 45 miles from the house. And while I was there he asked if I would lend a hand and help plane some oak for a bench. We cheated.









One of about 5 piles we did. He will finish up with the hand tools. He looks to have a very nice bench coming together
.


----------



## KTMM

I'm building my own version of the Paul Seller's workbench, double sided for double the fun…...

If you have any questions on a workbench, let me recommend his. All you need to do is watch a couple of his videos and you'll see that the man does 90% of his work on that bench. Easy, simple, cheap and effective, and the great part is you don't need a workbench to build it. I should note, that he has a dvd that shows the build and includes schematics and also his Working Wood book contains that information also. I'm looking foward to posting that bench within the next month or so.

Also that reminds me, I have a Stanley No. 95 , I think it's a first gen. Guess I need to post it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

KTMM - yes, let's see some 95 pics!!


----------



## thedude50

wow again so much to talk about almost a hundred posts in one day took me almost an hour to read tonight my mind isn't sharp tonight . On Schwartz I watched him in this video on the 21st century workbench and in his boos he says he didn't know a damn thing when he was hired at popular woodworking. and working there is not that impressive to me. I much prefer fine woodworking workbench and Wood magazine I don't know why because they are all different from each other. I do think he is an above average writer and as you know a good editor like mine can make anyone seem well versed. In here you guys get the raw me bad speller worse punctuateor and flight of ideas. but I do know what I am doing in a shop and I don't try to be the preacher of my way or the highway so i went back to the workbench book to see if he was a tool snob and i think he is a hand tool snob who lets someone else do his power tool work like you said Don a bit cocky and I can do with out the attitude . Is his ideas right I don't know because I chose a bench that differed from what he designed. http://www.popularwoodworking.com/video/bench this is the bench i am about to build 2 of and still maybe 3 of them . we ordered the wood today they said 7 to 10 days to have it ready and my wood-guy Al Says it may be a few less or a few more so when it gets here the shop has to be ready to start I likely wont have the lighting done or the power done so it will be a one tool at a time as the morons used the 12 awg wire I asked for and hooked up a split 15 amp circuit for the whole shop. The whole thing has me very excited and I will finaly be happy as a lark once i begin doing that which i love

On a horrible second note it is my neighborhood school where the teacher molested 2nd grade girls on campus please contact the feds and demand they prosecute to the fullest extent of the law even the death penalty isn't enough for this slime bucket it has my school in a frenzy of media attention I thank god they caught him before my grand daughter could have been near him. Please pray for the 38 little girls he did this to Please.


----------



## thedude50

Al that band saw has one big re-saw capability my jet 14 inch doesn't come close to yours I am thinking of adding the riser block do you guys know if they still sell it and how much it is and will my motor handle the thicker re-saw capability with out wasting the motor have any of you added the riser block to your band saw was it worth it if you made this mod and how hard is this to do .

OK lets keep this restore contest idea alive i want us to pull this off for the right charity


----------



## Brit

Yippee! The goodies all arrived at the same time and I'm pleased to say they are all I hoped they'd be.

22" try plane
coffin smoother
1/8" mortise chisel
Dinky little turnscrew










Both blades need sharpening, but I had to try the try plane out. Shavings!!!


----------



## donwilwol

Andy. Looks like you bought a bunch off "ready to use" tools. Where's the fun in that?


----------



## superdav721

Dude its good to see your shop and bench plans are coming together. Prayers sent.
KTTM , wait, I just left your house.
Andy man are those purdy or what. I would not know how to act without a good check in the end of a plane.


----------



## saddletramp

Andy, you suck!! 8o)

Where the hell do you find such lovely old ready to use tools?


----------



## Bertha

Andy, the wedge on that coffin is out of control. Looks freshly minted. Dude, I saw that piece on the molester. I don't recommend reading the coverage, else you'll see red. There's a lot of people asking for 5 minutes alone today. Really sad stuff.

I've got a vacation coming up and I just might jump the pond and buy up the stash before Andy gets to it. I'll hit Paris while I'm at it to get the scoop on Mads


----------



## saddletramp

Good luck with that Al but I think that you would be on a fools errand as I am pretty sure that Andy and Mads have that part of the globe sewn up tight. ;^))


----------



## Bertha

^I plan to use a clever disguise How do I look?


----------



## saddletramp

*THAT* might just give you a chance!


----------



## superdav721

Usually when an American goes to Europe they spot us by our cloths. You look pretty incognito Al.


----------



## Brit

You love that photo Al, don't you?

Don - I need to do a bit of work on the smoother. The mouth is (wait for it), too tight. I'll need to tune it a bit to get it cutting sweetly, but that can wait until the warmer weather.


----------



## saddletramp

Too tight Andy, too tight? *Nothing* is ever *TOO TIGHT*!!! :^)


----------



## Bertha

^except biking shorts on a man. I do love that photo, Andy. I've got a macro for it so I can insert it at lightning speed


----------



## saddletramp

Oh Al, you did not have to say *that*. Now the image of you in overly tight bikers shorts is burned into my brain! :^O


----------



## Bertha

$45 for a nice 60 1/2 from Patrick:

ST16 #60 1/2 low angle block plane; a ca.WWI model, with the V-logo iron and cast adjuster, this one has been cleaned, the japanning has been touched-up; in fine worker shape, no chips/cracks about the mouth, some minor scuffing on the sole; bottom: http://www.supertool.com/forsale/feb/t44.jpg $45.00


----------



## Brit

Bob - The image of any man in lycra shorts is disturbing if you ask me. Actually I used to wear Ron Hill running bottoms with Lycra in them when I went climbing. A touch of Lycra really does help when your contorting your body on a rock face and need to have a clear view of your feet.

I'm feeling on top of the world today. Not only did the postman bring goodies, but I successfully worked out how to straighten a bent backsaw spine and fix a wavy toothline. Just call me the saw doctor why don't ya. LOL.

Yep nobody can harsh my mellow today.


----------



## donwilwol

*to tight!* Bob is right. You suck.

Al, i feel a little queasy now.


----------



## Dcase

So I probably shouldn't post the pictures I have of myself in super short and tight lycras?


----------



## jusfine

One stop shopping...

And reasonable too!


----------



## Brit

Don - When I say too tight, I mean absolutely no gap whatsoever. I think when the seller said it was a Mathieson & Sons coffin smother he should have said that the blade was Mathieson. There's no name on the body and it looks too clean to me. Either it has been restored by somebody else or it's a new body. Either way, I'm not complaining because it is a very nice body and the wedge fits perfectly. Just need to open the mouth slightly and it will sing.

Dan - If you do, I'll be forced to post a picture of my posterior halfway up a rock face.


----------



## Brit

One stop shopping indeed Randy. Nice pole lathe.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, not only shouldn't you post it, you should never admit you have it. In fact just having that picture is questionable.


----------



## ShaneA

So what is your opening bid Randy? I couldnt even imagine the shipping charges.

Please no pics of anyone in tight clothing. Please : )


----------



## superdav721

Randy thats pocket change. Wait I know I will sell the house and move in. 
Divorced


----------



## jusfine

I am going straight to* BUY IT NOW*.. for sure.


----------



## Brit

I actually think those tools are way over priced for what is on the list. Also, I think they would have been better to sell them in smaller lots personally. I'd be surpirsed if they sell as a job lot. I might be wrong though so I'll be watching it to see if there are any bidders.


----------



## Bertha

^Can y'all imagine opening those boxes? I'd probably have the big one. I had all my hand tools packed into bins in storage for a year. I oiled them, wrapped them in butcher's paper, labeled them, and put Zerust and electric anti-rust bars (made for gun cabinets) in there. When I moved into my house and opened the bins, it was like Xmas. The movers were curious what was in those locked bins that weighed several hundred pounds, lol.
.
Well, I ripped some more chestnut last night. I might have mentioned that I'm building a shaker linen press. I think I'll build it in two pieces due to 1) the length of my stock and 2) the length of my shop. I'm thinking of something between these two. Two doors up top and three or four graduated drawers on the bottom. I can't decide if I'll do frame and panel or dovetails for the carcass(es).
.


----------



## Brit

Al - That's going to be nice project to get your teeth into. Personally I'd go with dovetailed carcasses. I think it would add a touch of pinache.

Randy - Did you notice the English mallet on that tool list with a compartment in it to hold a florin. I've never heard of a money box mallet before. Still, maybe robbers wouldn't think of it either and that's why they hid it there. I suppose you could use it to beat them off with too.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, that's almost certainly the route I'm going to go. I've got the Shaker shop drawings series and they are dovetailed without exception. I'd rather use a handsaw than a router table anyway.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Great choice, Al. Looks like a project you'll have lots of fun with!


----------



## Brit

I hope you're going to blog about it Al. Enquiring minds need to know.


----------



## Bertha

^I definitely will. I'm just dimensioning the wood right now, wishing I'd sprung for an 11'9" carbide blade ($$$$). I've got new jointer knives and I'm putting the PM through its paces. I wish I had a big Baldor in my bandsaw but it'll have to wait. I'll hand cut the dovetails and finish handplane it but this one's going to use a bunch of power. Too big for an all hand project for me.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, When I did my blanket chest I couldn't decide frame and panel or dovetail, so I combined them. I liked the outcome. I'd do it again for sure.

I'd suggest two pieces as well. I made 2 armoires and my gun cabinet to match. I made them in one piece similar to the first one you pictured. They are a tad wider but moving them from room to room in the house is a nightmare.


----------



## Bertha

^yeah, that's kind of what I'm thinking. I think I'll dovetail both carcasses and hide them with a cornice and plinth. It's definitely got to be in two pieces. Takes the heat off me resawing 8' boards all day. 
.
I have to share this CL ad. You got to like this guy
.
2000 model gravely - $3000 (Gallipolis Ohio)

----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------

walkbehind Gravely over size ag type tires Delux steering brake - you can operate with one hand - less than 600 hrs - 414 cc engine - quick hitch pin - riding sulky - extra set of duel wheels and over $1000.00 in extra parts -i do not want to hear your bulls**t I just want to sell my gravely if you do not have 3 grand we have nothing to talk about - $3000.00 cash only - Gallipolis is across the river from Pt. Pleasant W. Va. -


----------



## Dcase

Well I just placed an order with Lee Valley for a Veritas Medium Shoulder Plane. I have spent the last week or so trying to decide what one to get and I finally settled on the medium size. If I am happy with this one, which I am sure I will be, I will probably go back and order a smaller one as well. I really like the small detail rabbet planes they have. I think those would be handy to have for the work I do..

This is the very first "new" plane I have ever purchased so I am pretty excited to get a plane that I can pretty much use out of the box.


----------



## superdav721

I have been looking for an anvil and a pole vice about a year now. The vice has been found. $15.00


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm interested to see how something like that gets used, Super. I've had a closet fascination with those smithy-type vises since I first saw one… Good score, too!


----------



## mochoa

Hey guys, I'm trying to get caught up on this thread, I'm about 2 pages back on the Workbench discussion. Sorry I've been away, I'm trying to keep from getting fired!

Like Andy I also only dedicate one brain cell of my massive intellect to everyday tasks.

Speaking of workbenches I've been working on mine and, after several very wet days in Atlanta followed by a couple of very dry cold ones I have become very frustrated with my wooden planes. My jointer was dead flat then the wedge bottomed out and choked the mouth and the sole of the plane became banana shaped. I'm thinking a garage shop in this environment is not the place for wooden planes.

Therefore I'm looking down the slipper Stanley slope. So, does any one have a #5 to sell? I know most of you guys own at least 3 of them.


----------



## RGtools

Mauricio,

Some wooden planes seem to move more than others. My jointer stays flat all year long, my smoother takes a vacation in the winter. I don't have an extra to sell but I will keep my eye out and if I see one that is ready to use at the right price I will let you know.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks RG, I've been bidding on some on ebay, There are tons out there. I figured I would give you guys a chance to unload an extra one.


----------



## donwilwol

I may sell the last one i restored. Pics later.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I have a really nice #5 I will sell you. Stanley type 11 I think. Its one I have restored and tuned but the iron will need to be sharpened. I can send you some pictures if you want.

I have not noticed any of my wood planes moving on me this winter. Maybe your planes just need to be refinished/resealed?

The top on my work bench turned into a cup this fall/winter… It was my own stupid fault because I neglected to seal the bottom of the bench top. I knew it was something I needed to do but I just put it off and then forgot about it. I took a straight edge to it about a month ago and sure enough there was a huge cup down the center. I have since re flattened the top and sealed the bottom. Hope that does not happen again anytime soon.


----------



## Dcase

opps, Don beat me to it! lol


----------



## mochoa

Thanks guys, Don didn't seem to sure he wanted to part with it. What do you say Don? How strong is the emotional attachment?


----------



## mochoa

You know my wooden jack is still working like a champ, maybe its because I gave it a really good soaking with Danish oil. But that one has a heavy camber and a gapping mouth so flatness is not really needed. Same with my wooden scrub.

What I probably need is a 5 ½ or a #8 but those are cost a little more and don't come up for sale as much. So I figured a #5 with only a slight camber for flattening/squaring my legs and top would work pretty good. Besides what's a plane arsenal without a #5.


----------



## RGtools

^agreed, with the last sentance


----------



## Bertha

^gotta have a few fives. A 5 1/2 would be nice but it's hard for me to get really excited about. I'd rather just use a #6.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wonder if Randy is still wanting to pawn off that LN #5 1/2 he talked about last week? You know, the one he hasn't taken out of the box… ;-)


----------



## mochoa

is a 6 as wide as a 5.5?


----------



## Dcase

I have way to many #5's. I don't even know how I ended up with so many. I only use two of them.

The 5 1/2 is my favorite of all the bench planes. I only have one of those, go figure. I really don't use my #8 all that much. I did use it a lot recently though when I had to reflatten the work bench top.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur - Yes. (helpful reference included…)


----------



## Dcase

The 5 1/2 is as wide as the 4 1/2, 6 and 7. However the earlier 5 1/2s had their own unique iron size that was not as wide as the 6's and 7's


----------



## RGtools

Mauricio,

I was trying to think of what your arsenal looks like right now. do you have a jointer at all?


----------



## RGtools

I like the standard 5, but mine tends to have a pretty agressive camber so the decision is based on ease of use. If I could get one narrower than that I would use it for REALLY agressive stock prep.

I have a six that only see use because I don't have a straight blade for my jointer. I square things up with my try plane and it I need a glue joint I take a really light pass with the six to flatten things out.


----------



## mochoa

This is me right now plus I have a 78 and a wooden horned scrub plane that hogs off big chunks of wood.


----------



## mochoa

I just reflated my jointer so it will work for another little while before I have to flatten it again. But I also don't like it because I can not get an edge square with it. I think the handle is crooked or something.

I joint edges by hogging off the rough edge with my jack, then squaring and flattening it with my wooden smoother, it actually works really well, the no handle give me a great sense for square-ness and I can actually use my fingers as a fence on both sides of the board.


----------



## Bertha

That's really weird, Smit. In my mind, my #6 is wider than my #7. The #6 seems as wide as my #8 to me. I'm reading in your link that I'm wrong.


----------



## bandit571

Just finished up this 20" long #129! Nice wide 2-1/4" wide blade, too. Just some eye-candy…..


----------



## donwilwol

Go ahead and buy Dan's. I would have sold it to you, but didn't have. A strong desire.


----------



## superdav721

Smitty I have to find a bathtub to cook it in.


----------



## jusfine

Randy is going to hold on to his 5 1/2 for a few more strokes… and yes, it is finally out of the box!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, the six does seem like a fatty to me, too. I know exactly what you mean… It's all about the proportions, I guess, of width to length. (that's what I told her, anyway…)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Randy - Hurray!!!


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, have you got it working yet? I have a #29 and I really like using it.

Al, do you have a 5 1/2? I haven't had mine for a very long time but it quickly became my favorite. I have mine set up more as a smoother and I use it to smooth larger boards and joint small boards. My 5 1/2 is one of the older ones which has a unique iron width so the iron in mine is not as wide as the 4 12, 6 or 6. You can hardly tell though. The only other plane with that size iron is the 27 1/2.

I have one of my 5's set up with a heavy camber on the iron, another one set up for smoothing and I guess I do have a 3rd one I use, my Stanley defiance #5 which I use on dirty wood, glue, paint and so on.


----------



## jusfine

Dan, you are going to enjoy that shoulder plane! Another thing to collect…


----------



## bandit571

I'm taking it out for a test drive this evening, got some old white oak to work over. Hopefully ALL the nails are gone from that old barn wood…


----------



## mochoa

Dan PM me with a pic and price. Be nice to me, It's my birthday on Sunday. ;-) Thanks!


----------



## superdav721

To me he Jack's and 5's are the go to plane. I have 4 of them set up just a little bit of difference. I will start with the heavy cambered one and move though them. The mouth opening on my jacks dictated there placement in this scheme.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Super - you have 5s like some on LJs have routers! Sounds like a fine setup…


----------



## superdav721

Whats a router?


----------



## donwilwol

I been trying to keep up on my phone. You need at *least* 2 #5s. One with a straight blade and one with a medium taper.

I'm not sure how many I have. I know I have 2 Stanley #5, an A5, and S5. I use the #5 with a camber the most.


----------



## Dcase

Randy, I know the shoulder plane will be a great addition. I have needed one for a long time.

Bandit, I have a bunch of reclaimed wood and I was running a piece through my planer once and as it was coming out the other end there were all these really fine metal shavings all over the surface of the board. Opps. Ever since then I have used my scrub or a plane that I don't much care about to clean up the reclaimed stuff before it goes to the jointer/planer.

Mauricio, I will have to take some pictures and get them to you later tonight or tomorrow. I suppose since it is your birthday and all I can subtract a few dollars


----------



## mochoa

Ok Dan, I'm going to stop hunting ebay until I hear from you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

two stanley 5s and a craftsman 5 on hand here. really only use the cambered, T11 stanley model though. Straighter irons is what the 5 1/4 and 5 1/2 do better. 

Yes, I like me the 5 1/4…


----------



## donwilwol

Not sure why I typed taper instead of camber above. I like the 5 1/2, but its would never be a replacement for the 5. I have a 5 1/4. I don't use it much. The 5 1/4 was made for students, and it would be a great fit for a high school aged person learning to use a plane. I can see that. Mine has an aluminum handle as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's (the 5 1/4) a decent jointer for edges of boards 30" in length or less… small enough to use your fingers alongside, as a fence, when micrometer-level straightness isn't required. At least that's the way I've been working it into the line-up (gives me reason to keep it sharp, too).


----------



## donwilwol

I actually have 2 5 1/4s, but the second is newer with the kidney shaped cap hole and a hercules blade.


----------



## RGtools

Is the edge in your jointer straight or slightly cambered Mauricio? (I have used the jack to smoother routine myself, done with care it can work very well…but edges over 30" or so really need a jointer)


----------



## mochoa

Dan/Smitty: is the 5 ¼ just a narrower #5? That's what Blood and Gore says anyway. Counter intuitive, should be called 5 -1/4 (minus ¼) (Smitty thanks for link by the way).

RG: My jointer blade is pretty straight but I like a slight camber on it so you can make slight adjustments in squarness by just cutting with a different part of the iron, that's how I use my smoother on the edge any way.

At first I thought the issue with my jointer not getting edges square was the sole not being very square to the side but I fixed that and it still happens. It works well on the faces of boards when the sole is flat but not edges, the only thing I can figure is the handle not being plumb. I will have to keep my eye open for a #8. That or totally cut out and rebuild the handle.

I remember you like a wooden jointer so I guess yours works ok for you.


----------



## donwilwol

the 5 1/4 is shorter as well. Its 11 1/2" and the 5 is 14".

Try making a jointer fence for your wooden jointer. All you need to do is either clamp or screw it to the side. This is the fence I made for the panel raiser. It would be the same except you would leave about 3" hang below the blade.










Looking for a better picture, here is one on a stanley

Are you sure the blade is not tapered (used tapered correctly this time). Make sure it is even out of the mouth.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Andy - Did you ever give your Veritas Beading tool a workout?


----------



## bandit571

Mo' eye candy? Yep, she is working









I was out working on a replacement handle for a backsaw


----------



## KTMM

Nice saw. I need to post some tool find pics of my own…..


----------



## KTMM

Ok, so here's the number 95, missing a set screw though…..


----------



## superdav721

KTMM leave that on the bench near the door next time I come over


----------



## Brit

*Tony* - No I haven't put the Veritas beading tool through it's paces yet. I was waiting for the weather to warm up before I start playing with that. I can see myself needing a saw till soon, so I might use it on that.


----------



## jusfine

Andy, I had bought the Veritas beading tool last summer, and was a little disappointed with it, but really did not spend much time using it.

Will be interested in hearing what your impressions are…


----------



## mochoa

Don, I'll try the fence thing now that my sole is square to the side. I don't think my iron is tapered but it's hard to tell since the sides of the blade are not parallel. But I'm pretty sure I got it set flat to the sole, protruding uniformly.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, You need Andy's hammer so you can tap the blade side to side.


----------



## thedude50

Mauricio I have a nice early 5.5 its actually a bedrock 605.5 and I also have a nice early bedrock 608 id be glad to cut you a deal if you restore them if i do ill have to ask for more cash


----------



## Brit

I've been looking for a good toothing plane for ages, but good ones don't come up that often and when they do, they can go for a pretty penny. Well I finally found one.

For those who don't know, these old toothing planes really don't have a modern equivalent. They are bedded at a high angle and were primarily used for reducing tearout in difficult grain prior to using a finely set smoother. It is also used to prepare the ground and the under side of veneer prior to gluing with hide glue. The grooves they leave are much finer than the toothed blades you can get for the LN and Veritas low angle planes. The iron has tiny grooves cut into the back, but the bevel is sharpened just like any other iron. As you can see, there is plenty of life left in this iron which was made by C. Nurse & co.





































Shannon Rodgers did a great video comparing the difference between these old toothing planes and the toothing blades in modern low angle jacks.

http://blip.tv/play/hagkgrPNHQI.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#hagkgrPNHQI


----------



## Bertha

Nice toother, Andy. I got some more wood dimensioned last night.

















.
Here's a look at my lumberjock gift collection.









.
Here's the latest with the tool till


----------



## KTMM

I like that tool cabinet, and that wonderful specimen of a toothing plane. Once my bench is out of the way, the tool cabinet is next on my list of workshop projects.


----------



## superdav721

Guys I am in need of an old 2 inch toothing iron. I have a great little coffin with no iron. Does anyone know of a resource?


----------



## JGM0658

Guys I am in need of an old 2 inch toothing iron. I have a great little coffin with no iron. Does anyone know of a resource?

Lee Valley has them, as well as Lie Nielsen has them. The blade is two inches though, I guess you need a narrower blade.


----------



## jusfine

*Andy*, that's a beautiful little plane! Looks like new.

*Al*, you are getting serious about milling that material, looks great!
Nice collection of gifts too!


----------



## jusfine

*Whoa, back up the LN truck again, look what was in my inbox this morning…wahoo!
*

Dear Sir/Madam,

Congratulations *your email address with Verification No. CN-435-663-0 has won 1M GBP* in the ongoing BlackBerry internet technology and mobile wireless promotion sponsored by BlackBerry communication Ltd.
BlackBerry wants to use this promo to reach out to the less privilage ones around your community, Earthquake victims, flood victims Terrorist Attacks victims, and the homeless .

Visit the BBC website stated below to enable you have an insight as to what BlackBerry intending to share with the public.

www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12709598
www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12709850
www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12725646

In line with the commemorating event of BlackBerry Promotion Annual anniversary BlackBerry rolled out over ?16,000.000.00 (Sixteen Million
GBP) for our annual Anniversary Draw. All participants were selected through their BlackBerry internet and wireless mobile network subscribers around the globe from 25,000 internet and mobile wireless, and 30,000,000 individual mobile numbers from the 45 mobile networks from Asia, Australia,UK, New Zealand, North America, South America, Europe, and Africa as part of International Promotions Program, which is conducted annually.This promo is sponsored by BlackBerry , licensed and approved by the British Gaming board and the International Association of Gaming Regulators (IAGR). This promo is the 1st of its kind and BlackBerry intend to sensitize the public.

To claim contact (Payment Administrator) Mr Zack Abraham. by *sending the required info below to make your claims.* On behalf BlackBerry we congratulate you once again.

1. Your Full Name
2. Your Current Address
3. Your scan copy of photo ID
4. Your Telephone And Fax Number
5. Your Age
6. Your Occupation.
7. Your Verification No. CN-435-663-0

Payment Administrator.
Mr Zack Abraham,
For Blackberry Promtotion Board Uk.


----------



## donwilwol

Randy, you probably could speed the process by simply sending your bank account number and password. You are one lucky dog.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice job Randy.

Andy, looks like you are on a hot streak w/good plane aquisitions…nice score.


----------



## donwilwol

that's a good one Randy. Some of them actually ask for a fee before they rob you blind.


----------



## jusfine

What do you mean?

I was writing my letter of resignation. 

I had one awhile ago where they had my complete address, I asked to have a good-faith money order sent for 500,000 before I gave my acct info, never heard back.


----------



## donwilwol

that's cool. Since your going to be buying all new hand planes, just go ahead and send me the old stuff you have laying around. I may wait a day or two before sending the resignation letter, not that I'm cynical or anything, but you know how those large checks need to float.


----------



## ShaneA

You mean we are not backing up the LN truck?

That stinks!

dirty rottens SOBs.


----------



## Brit

Darn it! I just ordered a new pair of jeans with extra large pockets and a plane ticket to Canada. I was going to help you unload it.


----------



## Brit

Good progress on the milling Al. That wormy is looking mighty nice.


----------



## jusfine

Come on over Andy, I was planning on giving you some anyway.

Don't know if they will accept GBP here.

We can always clean stalls or horses if the truck hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## donwilwol

just remember you'll need to ship out the current stock so there is room for the new. I'll pay shipping.


----------



## Bertha

^Andy, sometimes that truck can be a bit slow, so you better bring a few changes of clothes and your own shovel.


----------



## jusfine

As soon as that cheque arrives… I am retiring!

Don, I am boxing up some of the old planes without packaging, the LN all have their own, but do you have any idea what postage will be? Lots of weight here.

Andy, don't bother with the shovel, I have lots. There are some of those riding tights left here from the girl that used to clean stalls, so you could always slide into those if need be. Or bring your climbing lycra.


----------



## Dcase

Speaking of filling pockets I just took a trip down to the Woodcraft store on my lunch break. I finally decided to buy a good set of sharpening stones. When it got cold I moved my sharpening stuff in to my house and I have been sharpening at the kitchen table. My granite tiles and sandpaper just take up to much space and are hard to move around and store. At least this is the excuse I gave my wife when I was telling her why I needed to spend money on good stones  She has grown tired of the granite tiles taking up the counter/table.

So here is what I got..

DMT DuoSharp Coarse/Extra Coarse 10×3 stone. I went with this diamond stone not only for my tools but also to use to flatten the other stones I picked up.

Shapton 1000 & 6000 grit Glass Stones.

I went with the Shapton Glass Stones because of all the types of stones that I researched these seemed to be the best reviewed. I didn't see any negative reviews for these stones. I couldn't afford them all so I basically had to decide on two stones to start with. I figured the 1000 would be a good one to start with and I went with the 6000 instead of the 8000 because I read a number of reviews where users said they couldn't tell a difference in cutting performance when using the 8000 stone after the 6000. I also figured I can still polish the edge on my .5 micro film after I am done honing on the stones. I cant wait to get home tonight and try these stones out. It was a rather expensive investment but I have high hopes that it was well worth it.


----------



## jusfine

Dan, great choice!

I started my serious sharpening with the 1000 and 6000 Shaptons too!

You will love them!


----------



## Bertha

^Dan, I had a dream that I was in a store and they had a three-pack of the big DMT plates for $102.00. I didn't buy them in the dream for some reason. When I woke up, I couldn't remember if I'd actually seen them for that price and where. Dreams suck.

Edit: in the same dream, this smallish guy from my office was military pressing 405 for reps. It was a weird night.


----------



## donwilwol

ironic. The guys starts a "dreams" thread that's about to hit 9000 post and then says "dreams suck".

And Andy in riding tights is right up there with Al in biker shorts. Or was it Dan in Biker short. *My eyes!!*


----------



## Bertha




----------



## ShaneA

Wow Al, sounds interesting. 405 lbs military would be a crazy heavy lift. Too bad you missed out on the "dream sale".

Dan, you will have to report back on the new sharpening gear. 10×3… Is that the large size? Seems like it would be good for the wide irons.


----------



## donwilwol

It sounds like you got a good sharpening system Dan. I know your going to like the stones better than the sand paper. The only additional stone I would like is something to flatten other stones. I like the oil stones I have. I've been flattening them on the concrete floor. Luckily with oil stones you don't need to do it to often.


----------



## Bertha

^some of those flattening stones are crazy expensive. I plan to use a DMT to flatten my waterstones. I just don't own it yet, lol.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I am the one with tight spandex shorts pics  They are from my wrestling days so to be fair I wore them for athletic reasons. I wont.

Randy, do you have any of the higher grit Shapton stones? If you do, do you notice a big difference going from the 6000 to a higher grit? I read one review of the glass stones that said the 16,000 and 30,000 grit stones left a more polished edge but in no way improved the cutting ability or resistance of the edge. I may get the 8000 someday but I don't ever plan on the 16 or 30k stones.

Al, I wish dreams were true because the DMT duo sharp stone I got which is two sided was 124.00. Just typing that price makes me a little light headed. I am a man used to buying used and cheap. lol

Shane, the 10×3 was the largest size they had there, I don't know if they make one bigger or not. Its plenty long and wide enough to use on the wide irons and to flatten my glass stones. I think the iron the the #8 is 2 1/2 wide?


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, Dan, those things are rich but I don't think you'll regret it. 10×3 is a monster. I think I'll ask for some new stones for my birthday in June. Maybe I can twist some of my tax refund money out my fiance's hands. Somehow I managed to get a $2000 shopping spree last xmas then nothing this xmas. I have to remember what I did last year to pull that off. 
.
Hey, let's get this straight. If you were me, about to buy a full complement of new stones, what would you buy…specifically. Let's say with a $1000 budget for all of them including the flattener. Which route would y'all go?


----------



## Dcase

I was looking at the DMT diamond plate which was made to flatten oil and water stones. The price tag on that plate was 200.00 though. I figure the DuoSharp coarse stone will do fine for flattening the few stones that I have. Thats the reason I went with the 3×10 stone rather then the smaller ones. I wanted it to be long and wide for use when flattening the other stones.


----------



## Dcase

My recent tool spending spree is all because of my tax return. I was not expecting much of a return but we were able to claim another dependent since my wife had the baby in December. Its funny how that works, we only had the baby for a couple weeks in 2011 yet they count it as the year.

I don't often get a big chunk of extra money like that so I had to choose my purchases wisely. So far its been the LV shoulder plane and the sharpening stones. A premium set of chisels is calling my name but that will probably use up the rest of the money… I must resist for now.


----------



## RGtools

Great choice on gear Dan. If it were not for the cold in my shop I might have went that direction myself. I like the oil stones I have though and I don't see a change in those once I get my shop insulated.


----------



## Bertha

RG, do you have to flatten your oil stones?


----------



## Dcase

Al, with 1000 dollars for stone budget I would..

Get the DMT Diamond lapping plate 199.00
Shapton 1000 Glass Stone - 57.00
Shapton 4000 Glass Stone - 72.00
Shapton 6000 Glass Stone - 80.00
Shapton 8000 Glass Stone - 102.00

DMT DuoSharp Coarse/Extra coarse 10×3 stone - 124.00
DMT Duo Sharp Fine/Extra Fine 10×3 stone - 124.00

After taxes/shipping that will leave around 200 dollars or so to spend. I cant think of any other stones to add so I would use the remaining 200 on stone holder, stone storage, sharpening station, or maybe a nice thick granite slab to use as top to sharpening station.


----------



## dbray45

Al - I still have some Arkansas stones that are cupped significantly, don't know how to flatten them - not using the diamond plates.


----------



## donwilwol

Dave, you can flatten them with sand paper on a flat surface like your TS table or a piece of granite. I read somewhere you could flatten them on concrete block, so I took it one step further and hone them on my concrete floor in the shop. Its slow, but it works. Just make sure you clean them good with diesel fuel to get all the grit off.

Some day I'll buy a diamond stone for it, but every time I happen to come up with an extra $125+ I have something just a little more important to get.


----------



## donwilwol

Ryan, I started with water stones and went to oil because of the freezing AND because I got a couple stones in one of the bunches of tools. I would never go back to water stones, even if I was in a heated shop. With oil you just walk away. You don't have to worry about it rusting your tools, it doesn't freeze, and its no wheres near the mess. They say oil cuts a little slower, but its worth the few extra seconds to me.


----------



## Dcase

RG, I have a smaller combination oil stone that is hard and soft and I use it very often on my chisels and smaller (block) plane irons. My oil stone was made by Pinnacle and was pretty cheap so I doubt its a really good quality stone but it seems to do a decent job. I really like the oil stone for free hand sharpening of the chisels, the oil makes free hand sharpening much easier then water IMO. I did look into the premium Norton oil stones that are available today and they are priced really high due to the fact that there is not as much quality stone being mined as there used to be. I couldn't see paying more for the stones just because there is less being mined. Vintage oil stones would have been a good choice but then I would have had to find them in the wild.

My Pinnacle oil stone requires flattening more often then I thought it would. I should just do as Paul Sellers suggest and let it cup.


----------



## Bertha

Man, that lapping plate stings.


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

Is anyone familiar with the "Lancashire Pattern Plane" - like this? I thought it was a miter plane at first, but apparently it's a shoulder plane.










(This isn't mine, but I've started collecting pictures of this style and want to know more about the history of these)


----------



## Bertha

Looks like a fortified side trimmer. It's very cool, I know that much. Looks skewed from this photo.


----------



## Dcase

The water stones that require them to be kept in water were out of the question for me. The real selling factor for me with the Shapton stones is that they only require a spray of water when using. I have one other Shapton stone that I got a while ago, its a 120 grit stone and I have always just used it with a spray or two of water so its not been a mess at all.


----------



## Bertha

I like putting a blob of Murphy's Oil Soap into the water. I can't remember who taught me that but it really seems to lift the gradoo up and away.


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

Bertha, yes - the blade is skewed. The cutting edge of the blade is square, but the entire blade is tipped up. The corner of the blade goes through to the adjacent face of the plane, so it can trim the entire shoulder. This is another of the same style plane, although it's dovetailed steel instead of cast brass.


----------



## Bertha

I would have called that a shooting plane, too. Looks like it would do well for that.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I would think the oil in Murphy's would add some lubricant. You're almost to oil stones at that point.  I use diesel fuel and mineral oil for my oil stones. The mineral oils seems to cut the diesel fuel smell, so I don't smell so much like a mechanic when I'm done.


----------



## Brit

Holy crap! Are you guys trying to break #9000 tonight?

I use two Norton combination waterstones. One is 220/1000 and the other is 1000/8000. I flatten them for a 30 seconds before each use. First I rub the two 1000s together until flat, then use either of those to flatten the 8000. The 220 I don't bother flattening as it is only for rough removal and doesn't get used very much.

*Dan* - It is an old wive's tale that waterstones need to be kept in water. They don't. They just need to be immersed in water for about 10 minutes before you use them. When you're done you can take them out of the water and let them dry off.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, I'm stuck in an airport. Won't get home tonight as expected, so you guys are my entertainment. It may be what keeps me from choking the next attendant that give me an attitude.

All my oil stone are some form of "in the field" finds". I gauge the grit by using them. I just picked up one last weekend that is a little more course than my courses. I wish I could find a way to figure out what grit they are. I know its harder and finer than my 6000 water stone.

I probably should sell the waterstone.


----------



## Brit

That sucks Don. I got stuck in an airport overnight once in Oman. They had a small courtyard outside the terminal with some park benches, so I went outside to lay down and get some kip. I was past caring at that point. I put my laptop bag under my head with my arm through the strap and eventually drifted off to sleep. Around 3.00am I was awoken by someone trying to steal the shoes off my feet. I kid you not! I said "What the F??K are you doing?." He said "Very sorry but I like your shoes" I said "So do I John, now on your bike."

Never did get back to sleep.


----------



## ShaneA

"now on your bike" that is awesome, if I was the would be thief, I would have had to stop to laugh. Thats hilarious, I will have to use that someday.


----------



## donwilwol

i can't beat that one andy. I did spend xmas eave stuck in an airport a few years ago. That was the first time I gave up consulting and went back to administration.


----------



## thedude50

I like the schapton stones got to play with a set they are often on fleabay for a good savings I think rob cosman uses a thousand and a 16ooo or some ******************** like that but what ever grit you do get buy the shapton flattening plate since rob says it is the key I will call it good enough he also says to buy two holders and a spray bottle and to use dish soap in the bottle


----------



## mochoa

Dan, so you have used the Pinnacle Combo Oil stone from Woodcraft? Did you like it? So you use sandpaper on your plane irons then? (until now of course).

I suspect those are reconstituted (ground up and glued together) novuculite which may be why they wear down faster. Just a hunch though I have nothing to back that up.

I almost bought that one but I couldn't find any reviews on it.


----------



## jusfine

Dan, I just got back to the computer, can't believe how much less the Shapton stones are in the US. I paid quite a bit more for each one.

I also bought the Shapton diamond lapping plate, there was nothing left of my $1000 once Cosman was done with me… 

I did buy mine awhile ago, maybe prices have gone down.


----------



## jusfine

Joe, those are some sweet planes, I don't have any of those (yet)...

But I am trying to buy this sexy looking old thing.


----------



## Brit

Have we drooled over these two yet? I don't remember them if we have.










This one is for planing metal apparently.


----------



## donwilwol

That first one even looks good from my phone.. NICE.


----------



## jusfine

Don, have you got any problems with your phone and LJ's?

I find it is such a pain on the phone, it makes me sign in every time and the letters are so small.

Nice Pictures Andy!


----------



## derosa

Found this while lookinor Grymm~, was a little hard to read.

So which is worse, lycra or kilt, I have pics of both.g through a local antique store. I've seen it there before and couldn't decide if I want to spend the cash or if it is worth it. (Hey're asking 35 for a 28. It only says &ailey so I assume it is pre-stanley.
The it is completely there; nochecking 95percent of the 
and a completely square mouth.
The one next to it is a Grimm


----------



## TechRedneck

Don

I'm an IT guy and travel every so often. I had to get an iPad due to many of my clients requesting that I integrate it with their systems. Lawyers, doctors, sales people and C level types.

Im at home now in the lazy boy with my feet up and the news on. This iPad goes with me everywhere now. Nice and light, lots of good apps. I hardley ever use the Blackberry for web.

It won't fully replace the netbook and laptop but is a lot better for web, mail and media.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gotta love the iPad!


----------



## TechRedneck

Smitty

BTW. If you subscribe to the on line version of FWW , they now have special iPad viewers for the magizine. Nice!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The magazines fot pad are very nice… Haven't pulled the trigger on any yet…


----------



## donwilwol

Techredneck, I travel almost every week. Usually its drivable, but not this gig. This is the project from hell. I already told my manager if she does this to me again she will need to interview new engineers.

Because my employer frowns on ipads, so I ha e an Acer tablet with windows 8. I actually like it.

Randy, I ha e a Windows phone, so if I keep using it, it doesn't ask for a logon any more often than a computer. I jump fro. Computer to computer to tablet to phone so that prompts a logon alot. I let is or chrome save the logon. I wish the phone did that.


----------



## lysdexic

I enjoy both FWW online and Popular Woodworking emag on the iPad. Having the e versions "shelved" in the iBooks library is quite convenient.

FWIW, I just recently committed to a sharpening system. My top choices were the Shaptons or oilstones. I resisted the Shaptons and bought a set of "Arkies" from best sharpening stones. I received them last week but haven't had the chance to use them yet.



















If they are good enough for Don and RG, then they are good enough for me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks too nice to use, Scott…


----------



## RGtools

Scott I have been looking forward to you thoughts on them since we talked about what you wanted to do a while back. I am glad you went with Best…god that box is awesome.

I went with the Norton wide stones and the only complaint I have with them is the box itself. On the fine stone the lid is permanently hinged so it messed up my rythym when I work on longer paring chisels…a pretty minor gripe really, but I may just have to make boxes at some point so I don't worry about it.

I have not had the need to flatten mine yet and I have been putting them through the paces (I am really careful about using the stone evenly though). The extra second is worth not having to oil your tools…they get a fresh coat of antioxidant each time I sharpen.


----------



## lysdexic

RG - I will let you know what I think and I appreciate your counsel. I really hope that I like them. Before this purchase I was fortunate to borrow a full compliment of Shaptons for a weekend. They are very, very nice.

Interestingly, now that I have acquired the oilstones, i feel that I am done with tool purchases and relieved. Smitty spoke to this earlier. It's been a year and a half spent researching and agonizing over tools. Before that I had virtually nothing. It has been fun but right now my shop needs to mature through use and not acquisition. The main item that I'll buy now is wood to make saw dust. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Bertha

Scotty, the boxes are sure pretty regardless. I've decided to buy one Shapton a month for the next six months. Spread out my $1000 so it's not so painful.


----------



## Bertha

What's the deal with the ceramics versus the glass? Fleabay's got some pretty good prices on the ceramics. The 30,000 glass is painfully expensive. Seems like overkill to me.


----------



## chrisstef

Hey junkies …. just cbrowsing through the old craiger this morning and i found a guy selling 2 blackhawk hand planes. From my quick search it sounds like Stanley bought them up in the late 70's early 80's … any other information out there? Ive never heard of Blackhawk tools. BTW, no pics on the posting but for $25 i might ask for some even if its for rplacement parts. Sounds like its new old stock.


----------



## Bertha

I've never heard of Blackhawk tools.


----------



## Bertha

More chestnut partially dimensioned.








and a cool razor


----------



## chrisstef

Yea me neither … their wiki page has some info but not enough to satisfy my query.


----------



## Bertha

^it looks like they made a lot of solid state type stuff, wrenches, etc.








They look to be of pretty good quality.
The Blackhawk tools I think of is the popular entry tools for law enforcement


----------



## superdav721

The good local hardware store carried blackhawk tools here when I was a kid. My dad would get wrenches and pliers from them and they lasted forever.


----------



## chrisstef

Hmmm im gonna get some pics .. i gotta see what these area all about. Thanks for the info fellas … and nice chestnut pile the Al!


----------



## Bertha

^I'm pretty intrigued myself. Dave just confirmed what I was suspecting, that they look to be of good quality. Hard to beat a heavy, smooth, top quality box wrench. Just feels good


----------



## saddletramp

Al, if you don't quit posting chestnut pics you are going to give me a horrendous case of lumber envy. lol


----------



## Bertha

^Saddle, I've got to post them to force me to continue dimensioning wood. Metal detector, joint a side, joint a face, bandsaw, repeat. It's not the funnest game in town. I've still got to joint the opposite face and side but I wanted to let them sit around for a bit. This stuff is oooooooold, so I'm not sure what it's really going to do. The powerplaning's going to be another marathon I'm not really looking forward to.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, Yes, I have the Pinnacle hard/soft combination oil stone from Woodcraft. I really cant give it a proper review because I haven't really used any other oil stones so I have nothing to compare it to. The only negative thing I can say about it is neither stone was flat when I got it and it took a considerable amount of time to flatten the hard black side. I think it does a fine job though on my chisels and small irons. The stone is not wide enough for standard size plane irons.

So I spent the evening last night trying out my new Shapton and DMT stones. As expected they were all a joy to use and did a great job.

The DMT DuoSharp Coarse/Extra Coarse combination stone was the first one I tried out. This stone did a fine job of putting a new primary bevel on my irons. Didn't take all that long and I didn't have to mess with changing sheets of paper. The extra coarse side also worked perfect when flattening my stones.

The two Shapton glass stones were really nice to use. They feel a lot different then anything else I have used thats for sure. They seemed to cut fast and the 6000 stone left a very fine edge. I will have to use these more before I can give a real review though.


----------



## bandit571

Three of the four oak beams. #4 is drying outside, right now. I also had a few old rafters….. out of White oak. Resawn down to something I can use, and stashed away









This is one of two such stashes. I've been nibbling through this old stuff all winter. This spring, if there is any left at the "site", I'll go back and get another batch to work down.


----------



## Bertha

That's a pretty nice stash you got going. That's a lot of resawing you did.


----------



## superdav721

@ bandit571
Man look at that joinery.


----------



## bandit571

Timber framed garage. fell down last fall. Owner said I could have My pick of the pile. These were "top plates", I think. Lot of resawing to do here.


----------



## TechRedneck

Here is over 1800BF of wormy chestnut that the owner wants to sell. Beams, boards, all graded and stickered. I would bet he would take $5-6/BF for it or best offer. Located in Elkins WV.










Here's my sharpening setup, The XC DMT is used more than I thought. Flattens the waterstones and puts bevels on the plane irons. I keep two strips of wet/dry paper on the granite block but mostly just tune up on the 8000 Waterstone.


----------



## TechRedneck

Since we're talkin lumber stashes, here's some of mine. Along with an old Parks Planer that is awaiting restoration. I've found that the heavy duty double shelving racks tap-con'd to the wall work great. As I use the lumber they can be re-arranged and hold quite a bit of weight. Got them at Lowes.


----------



## donwilwol

home at last.
Scott your stones are much Prettier than mine. Al, keep on planing.it will be worth it.


----------



## Bertha

^that's one helluva stack of wormy! I think we have the same truck, Tech, even the same color


----------



## ShaneA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NORRIS-LONDON-A1-PANEL-JOINTER-PLANE-17-1-2-INCHES-/180807048680?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item2a18f09d8

Here is someone's chance to own THE HPOYD plane, it has to have some iconic value…


----------



## Dcase

Anyone care to bid on this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-122-Liberty-Bell-smooth-plane-/110818861974?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cd51a396#ht_500wt_1361

Tech, I really like your sharpening station. It looks like its the perfect size and has lots of drawers/storage area… The best part about it is that its next to a sink.


----------



## Brit

Glad you're back safe Don. Nothing like walking through your own front door after a consulting nightmare. ;-)


----------



## TechRedneck

Dan:

It's friday so turn off the phone. I've been on those IT consulting trips, there is always something that changes and the clients seldom deal with change.. Check the voicemail every so often and call them when you get a good belt of scotch in the belly.


----------



## donwilwol

geez Dan, only $7.00 shipping. how can you go wrong.

Thanks Andy. This one last until May.

i 'wouldn't mind that Stack of Chestnut. I could find a few Projects With that.


----------



## donwilwol

This one is this is a design and POC. i'm not touching a production anything. its the nice thing about playing architect. kind of makes up for the night in Detroit. almost anyhow.


----------



## jusfine

Al, will that wormy chestnut fit in your truck? After my cheque arrives, I should have an extra $9000 and could pay you to drive it up here for me, yes?


----------



## Dcase

Don, you were in Detroit recently? Detroit used to be like a home away from home when I was working there a lot. I live a couple hours west of Detroit.

I wish I had pictures of my pile of reclaimed Redwood.. It came from a huge deck and some of the Redwood planks were 12ft long. It is def a lot of work jointing/planing and cleaning it all up. I have made it through more then half and I will try and finish the rest this spring/summer. It just becomes tiring after a while.

On another topic, my shopping spree continues as I just made another big purchase. I just ordered a LN #102 low angle block plane. My 103 pocket plane is used more in my shop then any of my other planes. I like that the LN is a low angle version of the pocket plane and I am sure it will perform better then the one I use now. So hopefully I will get two packages next week.


----------



## jusfine

I saw a lot of nice stashes of lumber posted, what about more exotic or rare stuff, anybody?


----------



## jusfine

Dan, it's going to be like Christmas at your place! Congrats on the LN!


----------



## rob2

That is hysterical. Boy don't show that around here in California, they will hang you for cutting it down. Ha ha haha. Spotted dowel , awesome.


----------



## bandit571

Wormy Oak, anyone? That is NOT a glue-up. Top, minus the breadboard ends, is one piece. Came from a 4/4×13" x 8' long plank. Used a second hunk from this plank to make saw handle blanks. At least I know I'll have wide enough stock…..


----------



## Dcase

I have been seeing these Bridge City Profile plane attachments on ebay and was curious what the deal was so I went to BC's websiite and saw this plane









I don't recall this profile plane being discussed on here yet, if it has I missed it. I find this to be a very unique design and it looks to me like this would be a great user plane. The price would add up quick if you wanted a lot of attachments but I guess the good thing is you don't have to buy everything at once.

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/tools/planes/mini-multi-plane/hp-6v2-series/hp-6v2-plane-body.html


----------



## Bertha

Jusfine, lol, I'm not sure I'd be allowed to enter Canada. They may do background checks
Dan, I've seen that little bugger. It's very intriguing but once you start buying BC, I think you enter some kind of netherworld. I don't own any and that's my excuse


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Dan, I wasn't really in Detroit. I just got hung up at the airport on my way through. I have worked there a few times, but not for a couple of years now.

You've been on quit a shopping spree. One like mine around xmas time. I need to find a few planes to restore. I bid on a #8 today, it had an hour left and was only $30. I bid $35, it still only went for $45+/-.


----------



## Dcase

A #8 for 45 dollars? That really hurts because when I was looking for a #8 you couldn't find them for less then 100 dollars on ebay. I hate tool trends.

Its very unlike me to go on a spending spree like I have this week. The LV and LN planes I ordered are the only "new" planes that I have ever bought. As for the stones, I still get dizzy when I think of what I paid for those. lol My shopping spree is almost over though, last on my list is a small set of premium chisels. So many to choose from though.


----------



## donwilwol

if you're looking for a 7 or 8, you may want to start watching Dan. I've been low bidding on a few lately. I have won any, but they have been going for some reasonable prices. You should be able to get a decent restorable #8 easily in the $60 range. May even less. #7 are going in the $40-50 range again.


----------



## RGtools

Every once in a while it's VERY nice to liberate your wallet.

I am so looking forward to this Sunday…I am finally going to get some time in my shop…for two weeks there has been no time. I have not even had a chance to take a shaving with that new shoulder plane.

I have an Olson coping saw waiting for me at home. I am very excited to put grampa's limp noodle saw on a hook somewhere in the shop and leave it there. I need to post pic still of the poplar I picked up, (my computer crashed last time) I made out like a bandit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, with all the talk of wormy this and wormy that, thought I'd add wormy walnut! Some sapwood that's matching up with dark walnut framing for a headboard my son needs. It's rough-sawn, using the cambered #5 to square it up…


----------



## superdav721

Looking good Smitty


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Super. I liked the video of your shop, btw! Well done.

Where you been, rg, that shavings had to wait? I knew Don was traveling… You too?


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Smitty


----------



## KTMM

I got several of the "Handplanes of my dreams" in the mail today. I've filled out some missing pieces of my toolbox, looking forward to put them to use. RGTools, I know the feeling, there's always something going on in my day to day life that keeps me out of the shop.

http://lumberjocks.com/KTMM/blog/28004


----------



## Bertha

Wow, you really did get some toys, KTMM


----------



## donwilwol

So, all this talk about diamond stones got me looking. This deal popped up on a buy it now.

I've needed something to flatten my oil stones anyhow. Reviews for the dmt stones were good here on LJ's. You guys tell me, how did I do. OK I hope.


----------



## Brit

$265 new and you got them for $101. I'd say the boy done GOOD!!!


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds like you did real well Don.


----------



## Brit

So are you going to try the Grimsdale method now Don?


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not familiar with the Grimsdale method.


----------



## Brit

This is the Grimsdale method:

http://lumberjocks.com/PaulSellers/blog/27886#comment-1170430


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Andy. I'll have a look. It was kind of an impulse buy. My main thought was a way to flatten my oil stones and I thought the price was right.

For you guys who use water stones, I have one of these 1000/6000 I'll part with. I have used it a little, but not enough to really have any effect. I still have the original box. Once I get the diamond stones I'll make sure its flat. Make an offer otherwise I'll just list it on ebay.


----------



## jusfine

Don, maybe I missed the point of the purchase, but if you were looking for something to flatten stones, wouldn't you buy a diamond flattening plate instead of more sharpening stones?

Back out to the shop for me to work on my handplane storage…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How 'bout a good #28 corner 'plane' in use? Maybe not Dreamy, but it's fun!


----------



## Bertha

^pretty damn dreamy, in my opinion. Back out to the shop to…you guessed it….mill….more…....wood.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yuck… I read above what you're going through. Necessary evil, though… Stick with it; "it'll look great when you're done!!".


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

One more pic today- a little 12" level. Planed the edges with a #2 and the faces w/ the #4 1/2 then hit it with blo. Spent a buck, it's kinda cute! No name on it. Heck, it's even adjustable!


----------



## superdav721

NIce Smitty


----------



## Bertha

Unusual nut on that one, Smit. Almost looks bakelite


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mmmmmmm…. Bakelight….


----------



## RGtools

I brought this poplar back to my place a week or so ago. I am now very excited to make my tool-chest.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I had a shot at a Keen Kutter scraper today, similar to the Stanley #82 (it even had a Stanley Sweetheart blade in it) for $15 today. Not as pretty as the Stanley, but the same knuckle-knob angle adjustment for the head. Should I have bought it?

I have a Stanley #80 that I don't use. Will I ever use a #82? (Or in this case, a Keen Kutter version?)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes. Awesome for cleaning glued joints, Stumpy.


----------



## Brit

Ryan that's a good score on the poplar. Should keep you out of trouble for a while.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ryan, looks like the start of a fun journey. Pretty stuff that will look great as a tool chest.


----------



## donwilwol

Ryan, I have a bunch of poplar that I sawed with my alaskian mill. I like poplar, I've used for for a lot of furniture. It takes stain well. Once in a while we get it with greenish streaks through it. Very nice.

Stumpy, I use my #82 a lot. I paid $10, but it needed a lot of cleaning up. Like Smitty said, its the best tool around for getting rid of glue squeeze out. I'd say $15 would have been reasonable.


----------



## jusfine

Don, have you ever seen the poplar with the bright colored streaks?

Last time I was in Nashville, I stopped at Summers Lumber and they showed me some with black streaks (some almost all black like ebony), and some multicolored with orange, red, green and yellow.

Said it was from the minerals in the ground where the trees grew.

I saw a project built with the dominantly black material, but can only find this one right now.


----------



## mochoa

The inside of this drawer I made is poplar, its got some black and orange-ish colors in it. I just thought it was spalting or something.


----------



## Bertha

That's a beautiful drawer, Mauricio. What is the primary wood on the drawer front, ebonized oak or wenge? I love the variable-width dovetail. Poplar can do all kinds of crazy stuff. My tool drawers are made of poplar and they range from spalty like yours, to deep greenish brown. Poplar's my go-to secondary wood, for sure.


----------



## donwilwol

I have heard it colored from mineral. I haven't seen the black, but the Orangish and green I have seen.


----------



## jusfine

Here is the project that I remembered that had so much variation, it was the first time I had seen it, then saw colored poplar again in Tennessee.

We have so much poplar here, but it's only white.


----------



## TechRedneck

It's been a little slow this weekend on this thread. I hope everybody got a little shop time in.

Like Al, I spent yesterday milling lumber for some projects. Lots of cherry and lots of chips. Had to change the knives in the planer and dump the separator can a couple times.

I finished some shop drawers for the assembly table and made three panel doors for some cabinets. Now it's time to watch some football. The Steelers are not in it this year but should be a good game anyhow


----------



## bandit571

got SOME shoptime in, but mainly with two backsaws.









Getting ready to mill down a couple beams, next time out there









That way, I can rebuild my stash of oak boards









Both backsaws USED to have ugly black plastic handles…...


----------



## TechRedneck

Bandit

Nice job on the handles.

Another woodworker millin and chillin.


----------



## superdav721

Well I had plumbing problems and A grandson to keep up with but I did manage to get a bit of shop time.
I worked on my Krenov.
Planed some walnut









And glued a panel








I love walnut but I hate the way it turns you black.


----------



## donwilwol

I finished a saw restore

Got skunked on a flea market day.

Sharpened my RIP.

And almost finished another. Third down from the top. I don't think I snapped any new before pic's, but finish will need to wait for next week end.










Nothing plane related to post.


----------



## thedude50

DID ANY ONE WRITE A HOW TO REVIVE A SAW BLOG I need to clean up a few saws and need them to come togeather soon so I can sell them We will be having a feature article by matt cianci on the tow site in about two weeks the same tima as we kick off the deltagram blogs and dl files should have a lot of fresh content this next week


----------



## mochoa

Al, that's red oak with mission brown transtint dye, blo, and wax.

Bandit, that oak would make a great workbench.

Don, that's an impressive saw collection. Have you sold your sharpening stone yet? I'm thinking of buying a stone but I'm not sure what i want.


----------



## Dcase

I got lots of shop time this weekend. Really nice weather here and warm enough to spend some time in the shop. I just worked on a bunch of odds and end stuff.

I did pick up some lumber this weekend. I got some walnut and maple for a future project and the guy I get my wood from threw in a piece of Holly. The holly was really warped and had lots of big knots but I can get a lot of nice smaller pieces from it. I had never worked with holly before and I was curious as to how it looked planed. So here is a piece after I ran it through the planer. 


















I also spent a lot of time sharpening with my new stones. The Shaptons are really nice stones and I am starting to get used to them. Going from sandpaper to stones is a big change.

The DMT works fantastic. It does not cut as fast as a fresh sheet of low grit paper but it does not wear out like the paper does so it does not really take any longer for me to grind a new bevel with the DMT stone. It it also more consistent. I was able re grind the primary bevel on my thickest A2 iron in decent time. 


















And here is something I did just for the fun of it. I had a piece of firewood and wanted to see what kind of wood it was… Out came the Scrub Plane.









Supposed to get my new shoulder plane in the mail tomorrow. Very excited.


----------



## mochoa

Damn Al, I didn't intend for them to be variable width. I didn't even realize it till you pointed it out. Now its going to bug me. Anyway this is one of my earlier works. Its all good.


----------



## superdav721

Dan that holly will always stay the color it is. It wont darken. This is great for inlays and lettering. Stack that with some ebony and the contrast you could get making some banding.


----------



## donwilwol

Lance, both Andy and Dan have some good saw restores


----------



## Brit

...and Don was too modest to mention his own great blogs on saws.


----------



## saddletramp

If you divide the total number of posts on this thread by the number of days that this thread has been in existence you will get 28.64 posts per day. Divide that into the remaining amount needed to reach 10,000 posts and we should reach that number on March 20th.


----------



## Bertha

^let's keep posting, then! Sorry Mauricio, I really prefer that look; I should have kept quiet Dan, that bevel looks good; looks like I need to buy some stones. You probably know what I did this weekend.








I started cutting some boards to shorter lengths b/c I was wasting thickness on the jointer. 
I plan to use the 7/8 for framing and 1/2-3/4 for the doors. Slow going.


----------



## saddletramp

Mauricio wrote: "Damn Al, I didn't intend for them to be variable width. I didn't even realize it till you pointed it out. Now its going to bug me."

Not to worry Mauricio, that only lets anyone who knows anything know that they are not machine made and that you have enough confidence in your ability that you can cut your DTs without a meticulous layout. In other words, that you are a craftsman of considerable talent.


----------



## RGtools

Al. Are you even in the home stretch of the milling process yet?


----------



## racerglen

gOOD GRIEF !
Take a week off to thaw out in Mazatlan, get back to ice fog and other nastys, and you guys have now given me crossed eyes..
Almost 700 posts !
Andy, once I figure out what my I/T guy did to nuke my camera download system I'll share my
Matheson coffin smoother..

(but my computerr's FASTER now..)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glen, you make that sound like a bad thing…


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Saddletramp.

Al its cool I was just kidding, I'm not that sensitive. They actually don't bug me, it's only noticeable if your if your kneeling down super close to it which no one ever does except for me ;-). I will say that those DT's took no gap filling at all! 

Dan nice bevel. I'm gonna buy me a stone, just not sure what yet. I'm thinking to start with a super fine stone since that's usually the hardest to find sandpaper grits, and the easiest to tear.


----------



## racerglen

Smitty, it's something I'd been pushing for, nice to have, but why the snafflefarts would he wipe a 
program he helped install ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Whew! For a minute I thought you were upset at reading 700 great posts! 

Be careful what we say about IT guys on this thread… the walls have ears. That said, there's always unintended consequences w/ updates, installs, changes, etc. Always. And no good tools that do before vs. after config checks.


----------



## racerglen

Yes, somewhere in those 700 or so I spotted some of the usual suspects "coming out" with their real jobs
;-}
We are supposed to have a check twice policy before instituting changes..


----------



## Bertha

RG, I wish I could say I was on the home stretch but I don't think I am. This cabinet is going to be relatively big but in two pieces with poplar secondary. I'm going to stop milling after a bit and take an assessment of what I have. I'll want some reasonably bookmatched pieces for the two top doors and something pleasurable for the three drawer fronts. The rest, I'll cobble together from the thick stock. I'll shiplap or t/g the back, so I can use some thinner stuff that's not so hot for that. Big case for me.


----------



## Dcase

Al, reading about all this milling you are doing makes me think of a question I want to ask you guys. On your planer do you have knifes or one of those expensive cutter heads?

Next part of my question is if you have knifes do you sharpen them on your wet grinder or another way?

I have 3 HSS knifes in my combo jointer/planer and I have found that it does not take long to dull the blades. I will hone the knifes from time to time but I have no way to really re grind the bevel so I take them in and get it done. Problem with that is I have to wait a few days to get them back and I have never really been happy with the job that the sharpening places have done on the knifes. I am curious what you guys do to sharpen yours?


----------



## mochoa

Good question Dan, I need to know too. I've never sharpened the knives in my planer and I think I really need to.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I just replaced the ones on my jointer from Global Tooling. They were ridiculously cheap, like $15.00 for three. I haven't had to replace the knives in my DW735 but I bought it b/c the knives were usually on the shelf at Lowe's. A helical cutter for your MiniMax will likely cost an arm and a leg. It might be worth it in the longrun, though. I simply can't consider spending $300+ on a helical for a lunchbox planer. I'd rather put that money toward a real planer one day. I've got no beef with the cheap Global knives. They seem to be doing a really good job and I haven't moved the fence yet. My technique could a bit of work, though.


----------



## mochoa

By the way Dan never contacted me to sell me his 10th #5, he has officially gone from collector to hoarder status. ;-).

It's cool though, I scored a #6 on ebay for about $26 buck. Looks in pretty good condition but the blade is a little short. The way I sharpen it should last me a very long time anyway.


----------



## Bertha

^I love the #6.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan and Mauricio, did you see this jig? I've got a horizontal wet sharpener I use.


----------



## mochoa

I think it was DonW who said he preferred the #6 over the #5.5 so I found this one at a good price and snatched it up. Thanks for the advice Don and everyone!

I actually just got it at my front door a few minutes ago. Its freaking sweet!


----------



## mochoa

Cool jig Don, and simple just like I like them. What about resetting them in the planer? Do I need an expensive gadget for that or is there a low tech method?


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, sorry I forgot all about it. I will send you a PM.

Al, a helical cutter is a bit much. I have looked into them and a 12 cutter would cost me a LOT.

Don, thats a neat jig, if I did something like that I could sharpen them using sandpaper on a piece of glass. Thats how I do it now but it takes me a very long time and I only do one knife at a time. I don't have a jig like that though.


----------



## mochoa

I think you could do the heavy sanding on a belt sander clamped in a vise. Got to be more accurate than Spindle sander. Then finish up with the finer grits like you would the soul of a plane.


----------



## ShaneA

I just flip, then replace the 3hss knives on my 735. Amazing difference in noise and performance in a new/sharp knves. Dont forget they are reversible Al.

You got a fine deal on the #6 Mauricio. Looks good.


----------



## mochoa

If you made the bevel angle just 1 degree steeper creating a micro bevel it would me much faster, less metal to remove. I'm gonna' have to try this.


----------



## mochoa

I didn't know they were flappable. I should open it up and get acquainted with my planer. What about resetting them in place accurately? I have a Rigid 13" planner by the way if anyone else is using the same thing.

But of course this is the hand plane thread so we only use the power planer when there is a lot of wood to plane and your apprentice is on vacation…. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, check but I thought the 13" Ridgid blades were disposable. I have a ryobi that is similar. You may get one, possibly two sharpenings, but getting them set even is a nightmare. Check out Al's link, for the cost its not worth sharpening.

EDIT: and I just figured out what you meant by flappable . Like Shane suggested, "flip" them and then save them for making some nice marking knives.


----------



## RGtools

I need an apprentice.

Anyone know where I can get one?

Slaves are good to if you should happen to come by one.


----------



## donwilwol

I doubt it was me that said I prefer the #6. I really don't use my #6 a lot, I would say I use the 5 1/2 more. The #6 is a good plane though, you will like it and its a lot cheaper than the 5 1/2 (A lot more common). I would joint with the 6 more than the 5 1/2.


----------



## RGtools

My comments keep getting deleted. Not sure why.

Mauricio. I just let my blades go dull and clean up the bit of dimpling with a light pass from a smoother or a jointer…good enough for Krenov…good enough for me.

At some point I need to get a jointer for those bigger projects….or an apprentice/slave.


----------



## mochoa

I have been tempted to get one, especially for this workbench build. The best would be a buddy nearby with a Jointer that would let you borrow it. ;-). I am getting nice workout jointing all the wood by hand though.


----------



## donwilwol

I have noticed i'm getting emails and your comments are not online Ryan. I've had that happen before.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, I am going to plane them anyway so the finish isn't the problem, the problem is the strain it puts on the motor and my electrical. If its straining too hard it trips my circuit breaker.

I'm reading the manual and the blades do look disposable. There seems to be a magnetic holder for setting the blades and they are reversible too so I need to get that done. The blades are $28 bucks on Global Tooling. The Delta ones are ones going for $15.


----------



## Bertha

I've never cracked open my 735, lol. I forgot the blades were reversible I've probably put less than 50 bf through mine. I like to handplane and all Those jigs seem pretty simple to make for the planer/jointer blades. I'd kind of like to support the guy that makes them, though. It's kind of like SharkGuard. I just want to support the business.
.
It was probably me going on about the #6. I used to use it to flatten panels on a skew like you would with a jointer. I still used the #7 or 8 for jointing but I like the wide swath and comfort of the #6. It's a big hog.


----------



## oicurn2it2

1 of each …please


----------



## mochoa

I hear you, I haven't tried the #6 yet but I think I would eventually want an 8.


----------



## TechRedneck

Mauricio

You can tune up the blades in the power jointer and planers with a little DMT stick. I picked mine up at a local hardware store. I run the DMT over the blades in place and put a little micro bevel on them to get some more life out of them. They are good for taking out little nicks as well.

Sometimes I pull them out and flattened the backs then just tuned them up with 600 grit sandpaper on a block.

After a while you need to just break down and replace them. When I got my 2.5HP planer from my father in law he had two sets of new blades for it. Problem was he was planing pine with the thing and the pitch made removal a bear. Had to use brake cleaner to dissolve the crap first.

I only power plane now to within 1/8" of final thickness, run them through the Jet Drum sander and finish with a smoother plane or my trusty #605


----------



## mochoa

Good tips Tech I don't see why you couldn't do that. I will flip them and then try something like that once that side wears down. Drum sanders are sweet. I bet they make flattening cutting boards so much easier.

You know one of the cool think about replacing the blades is all the secondary uses for the steel. Shop made Rabbet Planes, and such. I actually could use one to make the tap for the wooden screw and nut I'm about to make.

I'm waiting for Carter to show us how to make a cutter out of an old file…


----------



## bandit571

One file made into a plane iron? Makes a nice 1/2 "Cove" profile. One could also use old lathe chisels for plane irons…









Or, maybe just a 1/2" chisel for a plane?









with a fancy mallet with a homemade handle?


----------



## mochoa

I've done the chisel grooving plane thing. It works pretty good. But how do you do the files? Do you do them on the grinder and do you do any special eat treatmnt to them?


----------



## TechRedneck

Now you guys have me thinking….those used planer blades are made from high speed steel. They may well be used for some specalty planes. Hummm….


----------



## bandit571

I have an old Craftsman 6" grinder. I just ground to a shape I wanted, at the angle i needed to fit in the plane. Just slow going is all, otherwise, the file WILL SNAP into a couple pieces (DUCK!) I also leave the "teeth" on the file, helps to grip the wedge better.


----------



## thedude50

could I trouble you for the links to all the saw articles and blogs. i really want to learn as much as I can for the saws i am willing to try and sharping my self.

I am in a bad way today i really need to raise some cash and i am even selling off some of my personal planes to catch up on the things i need to pay.

one of you guys said you would write an article on plane restoration for my website I would like to know who said that they would and when i can get the article .

I really enjoyed the Rob COSMAN SEMINAR THIS PAST WEEKEND IN SACRAMENTO it was great he took a wood river ver3 off the shelf and sharpened it with a 1000 and a 16000 shapton stone and the damn thing was wonderful I was amazed that it was as good as that right out of the box and 5 minutes to flatten the back of the iron and boom it was amazing then he restored an old bailey within 30 minutes it looked terrible but it cut like a dream with the ibc cosman chip-breaker set, amazing indeed. he says he uses hi chip breaker sets on his personal wood-river planes but that even the chinease blade was pretty damn good it did shavings less than .0005 on his micrometer caliper i was blown away. he used hard maple for the demonstration and it was great to get to do that I was told the best way to get sharp is to flatten the stone constantly and to use the shapton diamond glass hone thing is like 300 bucks he says 800 dollars will get you a nice set that will last a lifetime I have a hard time trying stones when i have the tormek that works so damn well and the pss1 from m power to do the micro bevels in diamond at 16000 so i will have to think about the need for a long while I was very impressed with the shapton stones though and i liked the cosman anglr trainer better than a jig like my veritas jig in part 2 he taught us to cut dovetails and i got to use his saw and it was by far nicer than my lie nelson saws or my diston dovetail saw both of which cut very well I truly love my antique dovetail saw but it has been out done by a modern cosman saw.

mauricio i have the planer jig for the tormek if you send me your blades and a return envelope ill sharpen them for free


----------



## mochoa

Here is mine.


----------



## jusfine

Dude, I had pretty much made up my mind about the Shapton stones, but after talking to Rob, I was sold on the whole system, including the lapping plate. It works like a charm!

You can see what he can do in a matter of a few minutes, and although he is a real good "salesman" (in the good sense of the word), he is a great guy as well.

Still working on the deal to sell his wife a horse (so I can buy more stones).


----------



## thedude50

that's funny he said something about that this weekend that his wife wants a new horse and some gear and that supporting the riding habit is pricy but its what he works so hard for if i get the shapton set i will have the ultimate sharpening shop i could open a sharpening shop well maybe after i learn enough to be a saw wright too maybe Matt cianci will teach me a thing or two for the article he is finishing up for the website it is a big deal I cant wait to read it


----------



## Dcase

As expected I had a package waiting for me when I got home from work…



























My very first LV plane and also my first ever "new" plane. The machining on the plane is perfect. All the parts move and fit with perfection. This is something I am not used to.

I got the A2 iron and I was a little surprised to find that the edge of the iron was not square. Not really a big deal nor anything I would complain about but it did take a little time to fix. It also took me a bit longer then I thought it would to lap the back flat. Again, nothing I would complain about. I think it took me about 20 min or so to get the bevel square and back flat. I didn't have anytime to really use it but I did test it out a little and it cut extremely well and was very comfortable to hold. I am very happy I went with the medium size now that I have it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Dan!!!


----------



## drfunk

Hey guys. Keeping a low profile - mainly working on that infill I posted about a ways back. I also added a ceiling mount IR heater in my garage that keeps me in there way later at night than before I installed it. (My electrical work wouldn't exactly pass code at this point. But I plan to get to that when I have more daylight…)

I'm giving this infill the full premium service. I even sourced some European beech lumber to make sure I keep all the replacement hunks authentic - and to give me something on which to experiment with stains. I think I really want the tote to match the bun, but I have been going back and forth on it. Good old BLO/garnet shellac/paste wax is my fallback - but I have had some interesting results with dye/pigment stain mixtures/schedules.

On the plus side, I made a batch of #2 plane handles with the beech lumber to use with my faux-rosewood finish experiments - so I'm not just wasting wood.

I'm taking lots of pictures - so look for it in a blog post near you.


----------



## thedude50

congratulations dan how much does that baby run i dont have any veritas planes yet that one i like the rest dont seem as pleasing to the eye for me


----------



## Brit

Congrats *Dan*! We all know where you'll be tonight.

*drfunk* - Can't wait to see the infill. There are so many ways to create a great finish nowadays, it can all get a bit bewildering sometimes. Let us know what you decide on in the end.

*Dude* - You wanted some links to saw restorations. Here are some that I've done:

Vintage Spear & Jackson handsaw circa 1830.

14 inch W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner backsaw, circa 1887. Four part series.

This is a backsaw series that I'm currently writing. I had seven saws to do and I'm in the process of doing the fifth one. After that, I'll be building a saw vise and sharpening them all to task, then I'll build a saw till to house them all. The saws included in this series are:


12" W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner showing one way to straighten a wavy blade.
12" Disston No.5 carcass saw showing the use of Wood bleach to remove stains.
8" Spear & Jackson Leap Frog dovetail saw. Just gorgeous!
12" Spear & Jackson Leap Frog carcass saw showing one way to straighten a bent spine.
14" Later W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner tenon saw showing how to reshape ugly modern handles.
14" Special Edition W. Tyzack, Sons & Turner tenon saw. A very proud saw indeed.
14" Drabble & Sanderson tenon saw. A story that will have you on the edge of your seats.

Hope that helps Dude.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice score, Dan. What a great purchase for your first "new" plane.

Now I have a question about old planes. How do the Sargent planes from the VBM era compare to Baileys from around the same time period? Are they really the "very best made" (Tongue-in-cheek)?


----------



## RGtools

Very Nice looking Dan. I am sure it should serve you and your progeny quite well.


----------



## Dcase

Dude, after shipping I think the total was just a little over 200 dollars.

Brandon, great question regarding the Sargent plane quality. I met a tool collector a while back and he was telling me he preferred the Sargents over the Baily's as he thought the Sargents were better.

I own several old Sargent planes and the main differences that I can see with them is they seem to have thicker castings then the Bailey's which makes them heavier, and the irons/chip breakers seem thicker and heavier then the Stanley's. So I have no doubt that the Sargent planes were well built from a material point BUT when tuning my Sargent bench planes I found them all to have very poor machining. I had two of them in which the frogs were far far from flat. It took me a considerable amount of time and effort to get the frogs even remotely flat. I have many old Bailey planes and I have never found a Bailey frog to be that far from flat. I also have a Sargent block plane in which the bedding for the blade is not parallel to the sole, this caused the edge of the iron to stick out farther on one side. I tried fixing the problem but again, it was so far off that I just gave up and I use the plane with the iron skewed.

My thoughts are that when they were new the Sargent's were not as ready to use out of the box as the Stanley's were. I think the Sargent's are probably every bit as good or better once they are fine tuned though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

An instant collection of LN planes is available via Craigslist…


----------



## Bertha

^Wow. That doesn't sound too bad. How does that compare to new

Dan, congrats on the shoulder plane. I also think Sargents might be a bit better than Stanleys, at least most of the block planes. Some are pretty expensive, I've noticed. I'm saving that collection for a later date.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Per unit (average) price is in the realm of retail, not? But LN holds value… A smoother-heavy lot, if that's what you need. And blocks, of course.

I love my old Crafstman (Sargent) LAAM knuckle block…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Dan! 
Really? Not square? i guess i just don't understand, Veritas/Lee Valley touts exacting standards in their manufacturing and then ships an iron that is out of square? I can see having some machining marks left on the backs that need a little attention but… How far out of square? Sorry i guess i am just naive.

Dr. - Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## mochoa

I sharpened my #6 last night, I worked on flattening the sole but it's not completely flat. Its slightly concave. I LOVE this freaking plane. I could never get my wooden jointer to do what this plane does. But that's probably my fault.

The #6 is freaking sweet. Until now I've only had a #4 which works great. Now I know how you guys got so hooked. I was going to buy a sharpening stone but now I think I need more planes….

Here it is taking some shavings for the big oak pieces I'm going to use for my bench top. It still needs to be restored but I couldn't wait to use it.


----------



## Brit

That's one happy plane.


----------



## drfunk

I echo Dan's sentiments on the Sargent bench planes. A bit more rugged, a bit less refined. Some of their specialty planes are actually quite elegant. The handful I've had always seemed to work just as well as the equivalent Stanley. I admit I don't scrutinize the tuning very much. I tend to try a plane and if it works, not fuss with it. BTW: My LV medium shoulder plane seemed perfect out of the box - but I didn't give it much more than a good eyeball.

Seriously the Veritas Apron Plane is the best thing since sliced bread. Like a LN 102 except with a lateral adjuster and square sides for shooting small parts (which I do a lot). I recently got the aftermarket IBC toothed blade for it. Worked over a rough gnarly section and WOW! Each and every one of you guys needs one! I am serious!


----------



## Dcase

Tony, No, it was not square. It was off enough for me to notice just by looking at it. I went to hone it right out of the box and I could just see that one side of the edge was high. So I checked it with my machine square and sure enough one side was way higher then the other. Looking at the side with the bevel you could also see that the bevel was not dead straight, one side was lower.

It did surprise me a little but its not something I would complain about or mark them down for. It took me only a dozen or so passes on my new coarse diamond stone to correct. Its such a small iron so it was very easy to grind. Had I got a bench plane with the iron that far off I think I would have been a little disappointed

The plane itself looks perfect though, no problems at all with the machining.


----------



## Bertha

I knew you'd like the #6, Mauricio. It's the width and heft that I like; but it's not so long that it's hard to maneuver. It's a good candidate for a fat chipbreaker and iron.


----------



## mochoa

The previous owner(s) definitely used it a lot, there is not a lot of length left on the iron. Hopefully they are not too hard to come by.

Agreed Al, no camber on the iron, it takes nice wide shavings.


----------



## Bertha

Mine's got a full length OOOOLD iron, so I haven't fooled with it. I always wondered how it would do with a new setup.


----------



## Dcase

DrFunk- I was looking at the Veritas Apron plane but I ended up going with the LN 102. I just ordered it and am supposed to have it tomorrow. My current apron plane is actually a Sargent 206 (Stanley b103 size) with a pinnacle iron. Thats the one where the bedding is not square so I have to keep the iron skewed in order to get a full shaving. Not a huge deal but I think I will like the LN better. I will more then likely still use the Sargent though. I use my pocket plane more then any of my planes. I could not be without it. If I could only have one plane it would be the apron/pocket plane.

Mauricio- Thats a fine looking #6 you got there. I do see the iron is pretty short though. I see a replacement iron in your future. I think it looks pretty good the way it is, its not one thats really in need of a restoration.

The #6 is nice size. Like Al said its not to big to where you cant move it around. I love my 6 but I am afraid I have not really used it since I got the 5 1/2. My 5 1/2 kind of took its place. I will have to remember to give my 6 more one on one time.


----------



## bandit571

Meet the next re-hab project. While the non-red one will get a little work done, that red one is due for a complete make-over. New blade, new colour ( not a red), some sole work. This will be my "scrub"plane. Wish me luck….


----------



## RGtools

The 6 is a gret starter plane for a small shop. That was the first new plane I owned and I have definitly put some miles on mine.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mauricio - i am glad you got a keeper. Congratulations.

Thanks for the further explanation Dan.


----------



## ShaneA

Well guys, its almost official. Almost all my plane soldiers are ready for work. I have been going OT to wind them up so I could actually do some woodworking. I have 4 that arent restored yet two 3s, a 5 1/4, and a 7. But in the done pile I have a 2, 4, two 4 1/2s, 5, 5 1/2, 92, clifton 400, WR v3 5, 603, 604, two 605s, 606, 608, and a couple of block planes. Spent part of the last 2 days sharpening/honing/testing/dialing in. All in all, I am pretty satified w/the results. I appreciate all the help and advise I have been given here. Wouldnt be possible without that. I hope to post pics soon, but the laptop is acting up. So I am phone only. Now I need to build a mahogany/maple king bed, then a till. Looking forward to it. Thanks again, I really appreciate all the guidance : )


----------



## Bertha

603, 604, two 605s, 606, 608
WOW!
You just need the 607 and all the 1/2 sizes (lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's more power than I have… Wow, the till is going to be a monster! Congrats on being Almost Official! ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

wow Shane, you've been busy.


----------



## Bertha

I was just thinking how badly I want a 608. Unfortunately, no one seems to be giving them away. I think this might actually be one that I go LN on. I like the jointer so much that I could be persuaded to spend nearly $500 on one. If they came out with an all bronze version, I'd be poorer by exactly how much they charge for it. 
.
Edit: another thing I was thinking about. Have you ever noticed that you never see a collection of bedrocks go en masse like the LN's above? No one wants to part with them


----------



## ShaneA

I would have to release all my baileys back into the wild to afford that Al. I picked up most my bedrocks pretty cheap (relatively speaking) the 607 and the fractionals are more on the spendy side. I think I echo Scott's and Smitty's sentiments when I say the acquisition phase has winded down. It is using time now!


----------



## Bertha

^I think the fractionals are for collectors and the independently wealthy. I know it sounds weird but the flat-top 607 just looks like it was built for jointing, like it would do a better job than a round-top, lol. Those parallel lines, I guess. The 608 is just an absolute beast. Not really much more you can say about that.


----------



## RGtools

Getting to that using phase is wonderful. It's nice when you don't have to choose between budgeting for tools or for wood.

Al, I am with you on the LN jointer (#8 in my case). It may have to happen for me at some point as well. I however, can't help but wish that they made a more narrow one (2" or so) am I crazy?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not wealthy, and I'll disavow that "C" label, but I do love me my fractionals… All six-thirds of them…


----------



## BrandonW

I agree, a narrower jointer would be ideal for edge jointing, Ryan. It'd be easier to sharpen/lap the sole etc. because it's less metal. Plus it'd be lighter.


----------



## Bertha

^RG, I'm with you on this one. I'm torn, though, because I admire the sheer manliness of the #8 but I find the #7 actually more usable for jointing. I'll keep my #8 for life but I find it a bit tippy when jointing standard dimensioned stock. And even though I'm incredibly masculine, model-like attractive, and of near superhuman strength, the #8 will wear you out as a flattener. On a skew, it'll blast through nearly anything with a wide track; but boy, it gets heavy quick on long strokes.


----------



## bandit571

Plane #1 torn down and ready for a re-hab









9-1/2" long by 2" wide. a number is stamped where the frog bolts on. C72. also a "made inUSA" in front of the rear tote.









and the frog itself. This plane has a tapered iron (sorry Buck Brothers) that is 3/16" thick at the business end, and a strong 1/16" at the other end. it is 1-3/4" wide









Someone had painted things a blue colour( so to go away) on the cap iron. It has a 115 stamped under it









adjustor wheel is a nice rusty steel wheel. Seems a mite small to be a #4 Stanley clone. I'll clean and sharpen things up and keep it as a user. Be nice to know who made this plane.


----------



## Bertha

^I think the width of that iron will make a nice scrub. Is this the one that's destined as such?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon and RG: The #5 1/4 is the plane you're each looking for!  And I've used it at time as a small jointer because it's narrower. Sweet…


----------



## BrandonW

Yes, but the 5 1/4 is short compared to the jointers. I'm sure it'd be fine for short boards, but what if there was a plane with a 2" iron and about a 18-20" sole? Crazy talk, I know.


----------



## Bertha

#7 Jointer, 22"L, 2 3/8"W, 8 1/8lbs, 1869-1970.

The #7 is pretty dang close. 2×20 would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think we need to get Stumpy Nubs onto this task.

STUUUUUMMMMM-PYYYYYYY ! ? ! ? ! ? Where Are You?

Can You Make Us a Long and Narrow Jointer????


----------



## Bertha

^If Stumps doesn't succeed, at least we can be guaranteed that he'll hack something up in the process; in fact, you posted that 43 seconds ago, so he's probably already on it


----------



## BrandonW

ROFL-have him at least try it with a craftsman plane or something. Don't wreck a Bailey or Bedrock please.


----------



## superdav721

Great Shane, all those 600's wow. 
Bandit they are coming along nice.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with you Al. I'm on the prowl for a 608. It needs to be a flat side AND a flat bottom. I don't like the fluted for jointing, especially if its narrow lumber. I'm looking on the cheap. I have noticed a few go for under $100 on ebay, so that's my goal.

I'd go with the long and narrow jointer. Of course I'd buy almost anything different. Take a #8 cut it down the middle and make 2. Double your profit. (#8 craftsman of course!!)


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit. Here is a little info. I've had 2 planes that looked like that with that type of blade. One was an eclipse and one was a Solar. Both good little users. I sold them both off, not because they didn't work, just because I ran out of room!


----------



## Dcase

I don't share the same love for the #8 as you guys but its an impressive size thats for sure. My #8 does not get used all that much and I think its because of the weight. Its just not an easy plane to move around. I usually only pull it down when I have a large panel to flatten. I hardly ever use it for edge jointing.

Ever since I got the trans plane #32 I have been using that for a lot of my jointing. Its longer then the #8 but takes the same size iron. Its a lot lighter weight and much more enjoyable to move around.

If I was going to spend 500 dollars on a plane from LN it would not be for the #8. There is another plane LN makes that runs 500 that I would get and I don't think I have to tell you guys what plane that is


----------



## Bertha

^51.
No brainer if you only get one


----------



## jusfine

Come on, which one?

Rats, Al, you beat me to it…

PS. I am finding it is a little harder to fit into the handplane storage facility I am building…with that crooked handle and all.


----------



## donwilwol

I was about to post a reference to Area 51. I've got a better shot at being abducted by aliens than buying an LN 51 anyhow.


----------



## jusfine

I wouldn't say that Don, there are a lot more crop circles here this past year, it may be sooner than you think…


----------



## Bertha

I think all of us need the 51, so I don't count it in my dream future. It should be just like standard equipment for all of us I plan to buy everything they make in all bronze. If they come out with their entire line in solid bronze, I'll have to sell an organ.


----------



## jusfine

Those old Hammonds aren't worth as much as they used to be Al…


----------



## Bertha

^lol!


----------



## TechRedneck

Dan

Nice shoulder plane there, that one's on my list. I looked at the Stanley Shoulder planes last time I was at WoodCraft and was not really impressed. Made in Mexico I believe. I'll stay tuned to see how you like it.

DrFunk,

I know you posted before about the apron plane, now that the paycheck went in the bank I will probably pull the trigger on that one. It's been sitting in my basket for too long now. I have an old #110 that I use more and more to clean up edges. I dropped the dam thing right after it came out of the Evaporust bath and the wheel broke off. Made me sick!. I replaced it with a bolt and now have to use a wrench to adjust it but it works fine. Time for some NEW stuff !

I could not find a used #80 scraper I liked so got one on sale at WoodCraft. I really like my WR-V3 #4 and figured I would try their #80 scraper. PURE CRAP! Took a long time to flatten, tool marks deep as a canyon, Iron a piece of junk. After a few hrs (and a belt sander) it is working but not worth the money ($35). I'll post a review on it when I get a chance. Good for glue cleanup and that's it. I was going to try the Kuntz and should have. Just wanted a nice scraper.


----------



## BrandonW

I got to play around with the LN 51 this past weekend. That thing is sweet! The price tag is what deters me, of course. I also had a chance to test drive a few Brese planes. OMG! The nicest tools I've ever laid hands on.


----------



## Dcase

Tech- I also looked at the new Stanley Shoulder planes and came close a couple times to getting one but the reviews I have read were very bad. I think there are 4 or 5 people on Woodcraft that gave the plane less then 2 stars. Now that I have the LV I am happy I got it over a cheaper one.

I have to many other tools on my wishlist before I can spend 500 dollars on a single tool. With 500 dollars I could get a lot of nice tools. I will hold off on a 51 until I run out of tools to buy.


----------



## RGtools

You guys kill me.

I have a peice of wenge that I would like to make into a Jointer with a 1 1/3 wide FLAT blade….I just have to find time in between projects.

The reason I contemplate the 8 is shear mass…I felt like that might help on cleaning up large carcase work with lots of endgrain (I love my throug dovetails after all.). But I agree, a flattening session with one would be a drag, that's why I would keep the try plane I already have, with the woooden body, it's just the right weight for any stock prep task.

Brandon….I am so jealous.


----------



## BrandonW

I used the #8 a bunch on my workbench top. It came in handy but was a bit heavy. Since I used it after the Jack plane there wasn't that much that needed to be planed flush.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The better you are with the jack, the less you'll be using the #8 for working faces of boards. That's good, 'cause it really is a Heavy Mother…


----------



## donwilwol

Sissy's I say.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

go resaw awhile then come back and tell us that again, with feeling…


----------



## drfunk

I'm with Don. When you guys start re-sawing with a pit saw - THEN I will be impressed. Until then, my Union X8, Ampeg VT-22 and EDS-1275 laugh at you.


----------



## Brit

Does a pitted saw count?


----------



## donwilwol

Remember smitty your talking to a guy who resaws with a husky 385.
;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Smiity, resawing aint tough. Flip the switch on the old BS and push her through, feed it to the planer, and voila…nw taking a hand saw to it, that is for "real men", something I know nothing about.

I kinda like the heft of the #8, once it starts forward, it will not be denied. But I havent spent hrs pushing it around either, that is more "real man" type stuff. I am just a pretender… : )


----------



## donwilwol

my #8 will leave my shop when they pry it from my cold dead hands. No wait, that's my 45. No wait, wrong forum.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Isn't an Ampeg a piece of high-end audio equipment? And Union X8 is an energy drink, I think.

Maybe not.

Brit - Pitted? Yes, it was. So was my shirt afterwards.


----------



## superdav721

I have 2 tri's one has a gum body and the other is beach. They have a big difference in weight. I use the tri for final tuning the surface for flat. As Smitty said the fore does most of the work. But I find my self using the lighter one of the two. But I will use the weight of the heavy one to try to keep the motion of the shave true.


----------



## donwilwol

So to be honest, I have an A5. That's a Stanley made of aluminum. I love it because it's light. Think of an A8 though. I'm. Not sure it would fly. That's. Probably why they never made one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I can actually see the merits of an A5. For lots of work, it's lighter (like a scrub, for example) only with a wider blade. Not bad at all! But the combination of weight and length really is what makes the #8 a cool plane to have and use. It's not too heavy, but you can't deny that once it's in motion, stuff in it's way doesn't stand much of a chance.

A full stable of the various bench planes, like Dan and Don and Scott and Al (etc) have, makes it possible to experience each of the various weights and lengths to see what works best. Much of it is according the laws of Course, Medium and Fine, but the remainder is personal preference. Which is cool! And sold lots of bench planes, then and now.


----------



## donwilwol

Is a Britt - Pitted similar to a Brad - Pitt?

I think. A #7 is completely capable of all jointing task. I like the #8 because ….. Well ….. Its a #8.

I still want a 608 and the #8 is the only plane I don't like the corrugated bottom on. It tends to tip if the edge winds up in a groove. My 608 will be smooth.


----------



## mochoa

I got to get me a #8 one day. I think the #6 and the #8 would be a good combo, I don't know if owning 6,7,&8 would be overkill. But I'm sure a few of you guys do.

Do you guys have any tips on quickly flattening my #6 besides elbow grease? It's very close to flat but a little concave. Just a couple of inches on the heel and the toe are touching now.

Don I think you said you used a belt sander on the high spots, is that like a big bench top sander or can I do it with my little Ryobi handheld belt sander? If so do you recommend putting the sander in the vise and running the plane over it or vise versa?


----------



## jusfine

Still working on the storage, deciding how to lay out the planes to be most useable and easy to access.

It didn't take long to figure out they won't all fit in the 8' width… and I have to somehow fit in the infill and steel shoulder planes too. Might have to dedicate a large drawer for them.

Then there are the infills and a few wooden planes not shown here…

Here a few pics as I work out the details.










I lined up a few bullnose and infill shoulder planes along the top to see if that would work.




























It is nice to locate all the bench planes in one place, but frustrating that I still have to find a home for the rest of them as they are not all going to be together.

Not complaining, it is a good problem to have.


----------



## ShaneA

While I was pulling all the planes out and getting them sharpened, I got the the WR#5 out. Hadnt seen this one in a few months, but I was anxious to look it over and fiddle with it. I think I have a little better understanding of planes now, but by no means an expert. The fit and finish is really nice. Now I did not run the sole or the frog across sandpaper to test flatness. However, it is noticeably heavier than bailey or bedrock planes. The iron and the chipbreaker are considerably thicker, the body is pretty thick as well. Once sharpened it was taking nice full blade shavings.. One thing that seemed a little less pleasing than a stanley was the depth adjustment knob. Most my vintage planes have the small dia. knobs. The WR knob is large, while dialing in the depth, it wasnt as easy or comfortable as a stanley. This plane was a gift a couple yrs ago. It still has the box and price on it, $135. While relative to what I have paid for most my vintage, this makes it my 2nd most costly one. So I know WR are not looked at in the "premium" realm of planes, I will say I like mine. Maybe cause its super shiny, and hefty. But I think it is a keeper. More of you guys should test drive one at the local WC, although I know and can respect that you wont be taking one home. : ) I just wanted to put another good word out there on it.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Randy, that is some serious hardware. I like the pile of boxes in the background. Can you not get the smaller planes stacked verticaly above some? Maybe a horizontal divider and then a 5 and 3 in the same vert slot? Could squeeze several more in that way.


----------



## donwilwol

Randy, I do like looking at your plane collection. It makes me smile and cry …. all at the same time.

Shane, my "local" woodcraft is about 2.5 hours away. I'm not sure a test drive is in my future, unless I happen to find one at a flea market for $15. I would really like to hold one for real though. Maybe I'll pull a work project with one close someday.

Mauricio, from a user perspective there is no reason to have both a #7 and a #8. Either one would server you very well. #7s are much easier to find reasonable. I have bought 2 for less than $35. I gave one to my son and one is mine. Having a #8 is cool, but if you're on a budget and really want a jointer, go for the #7 first. You won't be unhappy.

As for the belt sander, I never tried a hand held. I have a 2 benchtop belt sanders (a ridgid that's great and a ryobi that was a $25 flea market find). If you were going to use a handheld I'd clamp it in a vise. You want to make sure you keep the base square with the sides. It should be ok as long as its clamped flat and its solid so you can hold even pressure. With my ridgid(only $200 at HD) I have a fence that's square with the belt.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, I had a chance to pick up a WR plane when I was at the Woodcraft store before and looking it over I could tell that its a very fine plane. Based on all the good things I have read about them I would have no problem buying one. I think the main reason I don't is because I really don't need another common size bench. If WR made a 4 1/2 or 5 1/2 and they were priced well I would really consider it.

Randy- You love you some LN's don't you? WOW I want to go cry with Don.

So my shop time was "cut" short tonight. While using a razor blade scraper in a way in which I shouldn't have I slipped and pushed the razor blade right into the tip of my left thumb. This one takes the cake as being the deepest finger cut I have ever had. Looking at it even made me a bit light headed. I really considered going to the ER but I am sure they would have probably just glued me up and charged me a grand so I had my wife glue it up for me instead. I vow to never use a sharp object carelessly again. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BrandonW

Randy, I was going to say what Shane suggested-stack the smaller planes on top of each other. Your collection is very impressive. I would love to be your neighbor--or included in your will. 

Shane, is yours a V3 WoodRiver or an earlier model? I do know those are modeled after the Bedrocks. They look pretty sweet.

Mauricio, I personally don't like the idea of a handheld belt sander. It would be pretty hard to get it perfectly flat, plus it will contact on the wheels harder than the rest of the sander. You might have to spend more time correcting places where the sander was a little too aggressive.

How are you lapping the sole right now? Sand paper? For lapping the larger planes I like to get a big sanding belt (e.g., 4" x 36") and cut it so that it opens up to the whole 36" length. Then I use spray adhesive to attach it to my laminated outfeed table (sometimes I would just clamp it down tight), which is pretty flat. With that in place you can lap the planes relatively quickly, although I don't know how off your plane is.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan! Sorry to hear/see(!) that happen. I hope it heals quickly. You have a couple of MDs here so perhaps they will give you a second opinion on whether or not you should have gone to the ER.


----------



## ShaneA

Ouch Dan, that looks like it is going to leave a mark. Good news is, it will be a long time before you make that mistake again. Keep it clean, and lets hope for a speedy recovery.

The belt sander worries me too Mauricio. You can get a 4 1/2" 10yrd roll of psa mirka 80 grit sandpaper for $17. Should be able to do several planes with it.


----------



## Manitario

Nothing to stitch there Dan, good call on saving the ER trip; if I would have seen you, I would have been sympathetic, put a clean dressing on, and charged you $600. Keep it clean and dry and it will heal up well.


----------



## lwllms

So what are you offering for a type 3 608C in very good condition, Al? It's the early round version. I've got all this scrap metal laying around and I need to clear out the room it's stashed in.


----------



## drfunk

Mauricio, The guys here are probably getting sick of hearing this from me, but unless your number 6 is giving you problems, the benefits of lapping any plane larger than a smoother is dubious.

I'm not really sure of the historical basis of the lapping trend - but I am pretty darn sure that my most well loved planes (with original blades worn to nubs) have never been lapped. In fact just the other day my Sargent number 6 had a burr on the bottom that was gouging my shooting board. So I took the bastard file I use for sharpening my lawn mower to it and called it even.

I too, once was a lapper, but then I joined the 12 step program. 1.5 years lap free - (although I would still consider lapping a poorly behaved block plane - not that I have one anymore).


----------



## racerglen

For Andy..
Matheison coffin smoother..pics looked a lot clearer in the camerea.









The iron's a ALEXANDr & sons, but the body has JAMES stamped on the front.


----------



## Bertha

LWLLMS, let me think about it. I haven't looked at them in quite a while. You know I'll pay a premium for the round sides, as that's what I typically like. If you come up with a number before me, shoot it to me.


----------



## Bertha

More of the same in my shop:


















I think I might be about a quarter of the way there.


----------



## Brit

Very nice Glenn.


----------



## superdav721

@ racerglen The Matheison has some of the best steel. I have a fore plane that I love because of the iron.


----------



## jusfine

Don / Brandon / Dan, it was never my intent to make anybody cry…  Laugh maybe… and yes, I do like the LN and Veritas planes! And will try to work you into my will Brandon.

I appreciate the comments, still working on the design as you can see, was thinking the *51* would sit horizontally above the smaller planes 3, 4, 5.5, etc. as it is a monster and takes up too much room vertically the way the handle projects. Same with the *49*

The infills are going to be a challenge… more work on it tonight.


----------



## BrandonW

Randy, looking forward to more pictures. The plane collection might make us cry, but that doesn't mean we have any ill will towards you.  Your commitment makes us all proud! Can't wait to see all those planes on the wall.


----------



## saddletramp

This post is all about sin!! To covet/envy your neighbors property is a grievous sin, or so I am told. So, in the spirit of confession/atonement, I am hereby confessing my shortcoming in the sin department. Al, I envy/covet your chestnut stash (also to some extent your ability as a words smith but that is secondary or maybe thirdary [is there such a word] but no matter, the major transgression is the stash). Randy, I covet your planes and Shane, your Bedrocks. Don and Dan and Brit and others et al (you all know who you are), I envy your restorative skills.

I'm beyond redemption. I'm a *BAD MAN!!!*.

]:-(


----------



## ShaneA

Type 3 608c, are the most widely seen on ebay. I pd $75 delivered for mine w/o the correct cap. I see them sell unrestored anywhere from $75 and higher. There are probably 3 or 4 on ebay now, while maybe 2 flatsiders.


----------



## RGtools

Saddle. We are all bad men by that measure.

Dan…yeeouser that had to sting. Heal quickly.

Al….keep on trucking.


----------



## donwilwol

did you guys see this?


----------



## Dcase

I am pretty sure I cut a nerve in my thumb. The tip of my thumb has a tingling feeling and it feels numb today. Its hurting pretty bad today BUT I got something in the mail this morning that helped me feel a little better…









My tool budget has officially run dry. It was a fun ride while it lasted though. I am going to restore this one up real nice.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, we need to keep sharp objects away from you!!

And you've got some cool tool additions lately.


----------



## mochoa

Whats up with all the website outages lately?

Dan, sorry about the accident, be careful man? Are you especially accident prone or just the best about documenting them? Did you use super glue on that?

Al, only a ¼ of the way, ouch, I know you aren't having fun, but the satisfaction will be even greater when your done. Mix in some hand jointing in there to break up the monotony.

No worries guys, I've given up on that belt sander idea. It's only a couple of thousands of an inch out of flat and it is working fine so I'm going to leave it alone.

Dr Funk, I think I'm with you, my #6 doesn't appear to ever have been flattened and almost the whole iron has been used. I'm using it to flatten pieces for my bench top that are 66" long and its getting them dead flat. I'm not seeing any need for a #7 or #8 at this point. I will keep working to master my wooden jointer…

Randy, Impressive collection, congrats on that, they will look beautiful when they are all organized and on display.


----------



## jusfine

Thanks guys, off to work for me… 

Heal quick Dan!

Al, Saddle is not the only one coveting your wormy pile of chestnut - amazing looking material, can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## BrandonW

That's a sweet #72, Dan. Definitely in need of some restoration, but it's good to see it landed in the right hands. Now to find something to chamfer!


----------



## mochoa

Dan what the F*ck is that? It looks like a #4 broken in half and then glued back together by a 2yr old?


----------



## Dcase

I am prone to cutting my hands and fingers thats for sure. The picture I posted of my thumb was actually taken a couple hours after it happened. Taking a picture of the cut was the last thing on my mind after it happened. I will admit, this one scared me, it was really deep.

UPS just brought me another package  









No more planes for me for a while now.


----------



## Bertha

^Nice plane, Dan. I love the big, fat cap screw. The depth knob is superior too.


----------



## mochoa

aaaahhhhh, that is a site for sore eyes. a thing of beauty.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, Its a Stanley #72 Chamfer plane. The front end is adjustable as it can be moved up and down, I believe to control the depth of the chamfer. Its a plane I have always been very interested in and wanted to have one.


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, and epic spree Dan. You are doing your part to stimulate the economy, awesome acquisitions. Saving the 51 for next yrs tax return?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, Man, you got a Chamfer Plane!!! I want one!!! (yes, Saddle, I covet too…)

Sweet!

Did you get the bullnose attachment too?

I'd love to try one of those, to see if it'd be as much fun as I think it would. Official envy heading your way, Dan…


----------



## Brit

*Dan* - When you've got a minute would you measure the gap between the tip of the blade and the front of the mouth on your LN 102 block plane please? I bought one secondhand last year and restored it, but I thought the mouth looked a bit too open to me. It would be nice to know how a new one compares. Thanks.


----------



## drfunk

Nice Dan! A 72 has been on my short list for some time! BTW, Lie Nielsen made a prototype that I've seen around - but never a production model as far as I know.


----------



## drfunk

I think it is pretty normal for the non-adjustable pocket block planes to have fairly open mouths. I can check when I get home, but I remember all mine seeming pretty open. Never been a problem though.


----------



## Brit

I know they go for the middle ground on the 102, but I wasn't sure if this one had been opened even more. It would be good if you could check for me. Thanks.


----------



## Dcase

My older Stanley 102 & 103's have a pretty large mouth opening and it was never really an issue for me.

Just looking at the bottom of the LN 102 I can tell the mouth is a lot tighter then the old Stanley's. In fact I cant imagine needing it any tighter then it is. I do not have rule here at work so I will measure the distance when I get home tonight and let you know.

Shane, I had about 600 dollars to spend on tools and I was REALLY close to pulling the trigger on the LN 51 but I just couldn't do it now. Out of the 600 I was able to get a nice new Shoulder plane, LN block plane, some sharpening stones, the Stanley chamfer plane and a Bedrock 606  I think thats 600 dollars well spent.

Smitty, I don't have a bullnose attachment. I think that was offered on the 72 1/2 which is far more scarce then the 72. It looks like a really fun plane to use.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dan - Well spent, indeed! Sorry about your thumb, heal quick.

Al - i am sure you know but, in case the monotony is obscuring your view, that is really beautiful wood that is resulting from your labors.


----------



## ShaneA

I am so far behind in taking and posting photos, I did find this one in of the folders. It came in a box with a couple of other planes, it is a 4 1/2, and I think it had been through a fire. I think it turned out nice. One of these days I will get some "group" photos posted.


----------



## Bertha

Tony, thanks for that comment. It made me smile; and gave me the courage to get back in there tonight. The wood is reeeeeally wormy, more so than many I've seen. I'll be hitting y'all up pretty soon for choosing boards for panels, door fronts, and carcass. I'll also want some finish input but I've got a loooooong way to go first.


----------



## saddletramp

Just ship it (the chestnut) to me, Al and I'll help you choose what to use where. (evil grin and snicker)


----------



## Brit

Saddle, you're BAD.


----------



## Brit

Al - Some early finishing advice from across the pond. Don't forget to finish your panels before assembling your doors. Nothing worse than a light edge appearing on a panel when it shrinks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, that 4 1/2 is truly a phoenix, nice job!


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, wow that 4 1/2 was resurrected from the red-painted flames! You have done it justice and then some.


----------



## Brit

Respect is due Shane. Great restore.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Outstanding job Shane.

Not to be a stickler but i think that according to the bylaws of this thread it is not officially restored without a shavings picture. (i could be wrong. i am fairly new.)


----------



## donwilwol

I love the 4 1/2 Shane, but Tony is right.

Dan, lts a nice block but I'd have gone for the skewed rabbit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

skwoowey wabbit… hu-hu-hu-hu-hu-hu-hu-hu-hu-hu!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanywho… I went back to the antique store and bought that Keen Cutter scraper. I'm far to lazy to get up and take a photo of it right now, but I'll be using it in this week's show to scrape glue off the cabinet panels.

I've never used one of these, so I wonder… how do you sharpen it? It has a Stanley blade in it (a Sweetheart one!) that has a cambered bevel that looks like it was done with a rasp and honed on a concrete sidewalk. Should I just redo the bevel? Or should I sharpen it like a cabinet scraper?

Here's a couple of photos I picked of the internet. One is the Stanley version most people are familiar with. The other is the Keen Kutter one (circa 1910)


















And THIS is the scraper I would gladly trade my Keen Kutter for! It's a James Bouffard, Lynwood, Massachusetts, patented May 18, 1899.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stumpy - Congrats, good move!

I made a blade for my #82 (didn't have one it in; wanna trade for that SW blade??) by cutting an old 'woody' plane iron and treating the edge like a scraper. Burnished it just a bit to create a nice little hook, and man it goes to town 'mit der scraping action.


----------



## lwllms

Al,
Here's that 608. It's seen almost no use, there's no wear to the mouth or streaming off the corrugations. It's pretty much as found. I should have turned off the lamp in the bedroom, it casts some rusty looking color in places.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's amazing, Shane! But I wonder, who the heck paints a japanned plane red? I wonder if Dan finished that #72 yet?










(NO, that's not mine, it's just what I expect out of Dan…)


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Smitty*- So, you use a cabinet scraper edge? I wonder why this one has a bevel in it? Do you use it for finish work or just glue removal?


----------



## donwilwol

Stumpy, mine is sharpened one a bevel just like my bench planes


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

So far just glue removal. But man, it sure scraped fine!  I've got a #80 that does my scraping; haven't graduated past that yet and moved to the 12, or 12 1/2, or 112, or etc. etc…


----------



## jusfine

Man, I thought I had it bad,

then I see where lwllms is taking photos of his plane in the bedroom…


----------



## ShaneA

That was funny Randy…you do have it bad. But apparently there are worse. That it is a pretty sweet plane, anyone would be proud to have it.


----------



## lwllms

LOL, Randy. What else might one do in the bedroom?? I know-sleep?


----------



## BrandonW

LOL, I keep a few planes around as decorations, but only in the office.

lwllms-if Al's not interested in the 608, I might be.


----------



## lwllms

Brandon,
The office for me is the shop, we're there six days a week. We have a strict company policy that limits metal plane pollution in the shop. I'm not allowed to take metal planes there, even if it's just for photos. ;-)

My last project was what I think are the final refinements on our moving fillister. It's been a long process but we can't find anything we'd change on it. This one has some proportional refinements over the last version and the nicker has been redesigned to work the way we want. We haven't been able to find any historical data that explains how the nicker should be shaped or how it should function as far as both depth and lateral adjustment. We don't even have anything about how it works in our instructions for the plane yet but we're working on that. There is a hidden adjustable devise to tension the depth adjustment screw to eliminate the old problem of the depth adjustment changing when taking a heavy cut but we've had that in our moving fillisters for years.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That, my friend, is a beautiful moving fillister. Wow…


----------



## superdav721

Lwllms a while back, maybe a year, I had a discussion on a thread here about tempering irons. If it was you wasn't there a book or a DVD you wrote explaining the process?
If I have the wrong gentleman I am sorry for the trouble.


----------



## BrandonW

Larry, with the nice wood-body planes you guys have, I see no need for your to pollute the shop with Bedrocks and Baileys. That fillister is a work of art!


----------



## lwllms

Dave,

I have a couple Lie-Nielsen DVDs that cover heat treating as part of their content. In the DVD about plane making I was extra careful and got the critical part of the process to show in a more dramatic way than people are likely to actually see it and in the DVD about sharpening profiled hand tools I was working on an 18th Century iron that didn't show it well at all.

It's kinda frustrating because the steel actually visibly changes when you get it to critical temperature and it makes the phase change to austinite. It happens because austinite is a more compact crystalline carbon/iron matrix and the steel actually shrinks slightly. At the same time the carbon can flow freely through the steel and carbon, at that temperature, wants to oxidize. In other words, the carbon starts to burn off. When the carbon starts burn, in very small amounts, the iron it's in crystalline form with is no longer crystalline and expands. You can actually see small spots that are pools of iron form on the surface of the steel. That's when to quench. To get this to happen visibly, the steel needs to be clean when you start and you have to carefully preheat the steel but it is an easy process. It's more accurate than our computer controlled furnace because when working with the furnace you have to work on average carbon content and there's some variance in the specs for carbon content. The exact carbon content will determine the critical temperature for the steel. When you heat treat by eye you're working to the precise carbon content of each piece of steel.


----------



## thedude50

nice restore Shane i am very proud of you young man you are a skilled craftsman. I would like to see shavings too and then I want to see your bedrock collection that you got from me. those were primo compared to the phoenix plane you fixed so they will be even finer.

I purchased a few saw tools this week a couple of disston saw vises and a Stanley 42x i think that's it saw set that Matt Cianci recommended to me I was able to get two of them and then i am now looking for the other tool that you use to flatten the teeth on a saw plate I also spent 300 dollars on vintage files NOS full boxes of many sizes needed to do most hand saws. If any of you need one or 2 of these files I cant imagine I will need a dozen of each so I will sell off a couple of each if you want some let me know these were dated to the original Nicholson file plant where it is believed the file quality was the best even better than the files made at their Mexico Plant today. I am busy reading saw blogs so I have a whole new tool to love and I thought i went overboard on brasses I now own 50 hand saws I think my wife is right I am a tool Horder .

I want to let you guys know we will be starting a monthly tool give away on our site where we will draw the lucky winner from our registered users so there is the incentive to join that you guys asked for.

On The Health front I got my labs done today and my hga1c was 5.5 for the second strait quarter and I have a very happy MD  for those who don't know what this is it is a blood test that gives you a score based on your average blood sugar for the past 3 months the goal is to be below 7 as a diabetic this is considered to be in control and where damage from the disease stops however 5.5 is better than many non diabetics I am very proud of Myself as I am doing my best to preserve my own life and quality of life. no eye disease no nuropathy and no kidney damage YEAAAAAAAAAAAA

This Past weekend I got to play with a no6 Wood River and once the back was flat ant it was sharpened on the Shapton stones the damn thing cut as good as my LN plane and cheep wow maybe i should get a couple of these .

And More Scuttle Butt This From a named source Rob Cosman told me the wood river planes are doing so well that Wood Craft will be releasing a High end line of Premium Planes that will likely feature IBC made Blades and will be sold under the Pinnacle Name. He did Not give me a release date or a place where the work will be being done for the new line of Premium Planes this will give the largest retailer of wood working tools two great lines of planes to sell in the near future he also said to keep your eyes open for many new models in both lines.


----------



## superdav721

Thank you for your reply Larry. My brother in law was a smith at our agricultural museum for 20 years. He has taught me the methods of forging but what he knows is not at your level. 
Would you have a recommendation for this line of study? The internet is vague and has many different answers for the same question.
thank you for your time


----------



## Dcase

Shane, well done on that 4 1/2… Not only did someone do a piss poor job of trying to paint it red but they also wrapped the tote with electrical tape? Why would someone cover a beautiful rosewood knob with tape? I have to say I have never seen that before.

Don, I actually considered a skew rabbet block plane from LV but I really wanted the apron plane. Not to mention it was cheaper.

Stumpy, I will have the #72 done tomorrow night. I spent most of the evening working on it. I got all the rust off, sanded it all down and painted it. I got the knob and tote sanded but need to finish them. I also got the back of the iron lapped flat. Tomorrow evening I will finish the wood, polish up the metal parts and sharpen the blade. Hopefully I will get it all done with enough time to try it out.

Dude- thats nice to hear that WR will be coming out with more models. If they were smart they would make some models that the other big 2 don't make… For example a WoodRiver Chamfer plane. They need some specialty planes that set them apart from the other companies. Thats just my thoughts though.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*lwllms*- I checked out your site, and I have to admit, those are some nice planes! But maybe you can help me out here… what makes a quality reproduction of a woodbody plane (even if it's an 18th century one) worth the price of a precisely made LN plane? Forgive me for being ignorant about this, I am not saying they are NOT worth the price. I just need an education on the matter and hoped you could provide it.

I like wood body planes, and I have several. And I know a well made wood body can take as nice a shaving as any plane. BUT you have to do a lot more fiddling with it to get it to do that, and there are a lot of variables working against you. So, if I have $400 to spend, and performance is my top concern, why choose one of those over a LN?


----------



## donwilwol

Stumpy, I know where your going with this. I have a number of wood bodied planes that I have restored. They look great and work great, but when I want to get something done, I reach for the metal counterpart. They are easier to adjust, you don't need to grab the special adjustment hammer as well, and they just seem to fit my hands better. Its to bad, because I really want to like the wood bodies better, just because they are so beautiful and …. well… they are wood.


----------



## Bertha

then I see where lwllms is taking photos of his plane in the bedroom…
No one's taken one on their honeymoon…yet
.
LWLLMS and Stumpy, The ECE's and others also approach the price of LN. I think top quality modern planes, woodbody or metalbody, are going to command a common premium. The woodbodies require a whole different approach to manufacture, as I understand it, that's more individual labor consumptive than overhead, personnel, etc. consumptive. I wouldn't flinch paying that for the fillister.
.
There aren't many modern fillisters to compete with it and that side-ish nicker is one of the coolest things in a while.
.
If you think of a price for that 608, shoot me a message. I've been mentioning a "bonus" from my tax return to the better half, who has me on an allowance. Not sure how that happened.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, that bonus - "not sure how that happened" statement made me laugh. I guess its a misery loves company thing.

As someone who likes to make a decent living, I understand the need to pay a good labor cost. Think about the fact that $40/hr is only a $80,000 a year. A fair wage but its not going to make you rich. Then think about the hours in making the plane. I understand the price, I just can't afford all of them i want.

Every time you guys post a fillister I am reminded of the pieces of mine sitting on my bench. Someone needs to kick me in the @$$.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bertha*- You "wouldn't flinch paying that for the fillister"... actually the price I mentioned is for a standard 18" fore plane with no chipbreaker. Theirs is $405, a LN is $375… 

















If you want the wood fillister, it'll cost you $700! A wood plow with 8 blades is $1300!

I'm just saying, if I am going to spend that kind of cash for a standard fore plane, or over $300 for a coffin smoother, why a wood body and not a LN? 

















And what exactly makes them so much better than the well made antique wood bodies that are so easy to find on ebay for about 5-10% of the cost?

*Again*, I am not saying they shouldn't be that expensive. I am all for charging every cent you can get for your work. If people are willing to pay it, go for it. But I would like to know why people are willing to pay it so that I can take that into consideration on my next expensive plane purchase.


----------



## Bertha

*But I would like to know why people are willing to pay it*
.
Same reason people are willing to pay for Marcou's. If you've got the money and a more "personal" plane speaks to you, then by all means; that's the lack of flinching I meant. 
.
Will they outperform a similar metalbodied plane? Probably not. But I think the prospective buyer is interested in something else more difficult to define. There are plenty of expensive examples of this phenomenon.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Fair enough, but what makes it a more "personal plane"? True, LN planes are cast, but they are handled and worked on individually by a skilled person. What's the difference if that person is working in metal or wood? Now, if a wood body plane was custom made to a person's unique specifications, that would be different. But the planes in question appear to me to be their repeatable stock designs (based on vintage planes). I think they are no more personal than the wood body Ohio Tool Co. planes I have in my workshop. Or am I wrong?

I feel like I need to keep repeating that I am not saying they are not of extremely high quality, and I certainaly am not saying they should not charge what they do.* I am asking as a CONSUMER who spends money on planes. Really, I am asking for a sales pitch… convince me to spend my $400-1000+ on a high quality wood body instead of a high quality LN.*


----------



## Bertha

Just like LN, it's a modern version of a time proven design; catering to the man that likes new. That's all.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, but I like new hand saws too. However, I won't spend the same for a top quality hand saw that I would spend on atop quality table saw. I can also make a beautiful table, but I won't ever be able to charge what Charles Neil can… It's like apples and oranges. Wood body planes and metal body planes are both worth a high price. But the big leap in technology that comes with a metal plane demands a premium, in my opinion.

*Anywho… I am not trying to beat a dead horse here. I still think his planes are fantastic! And the next time someone asks me where to get a good wood body plane, which does happen from time to time, I will definitely point them his way!*

I'm off to the shop to do some filming…


----------



## RGtools

Stumpy. It's a personal preference thing. I am one of those woodworkers who loves wooden tools (especially joinery planes) so the two types of tools are not compared directly against each other when I shop…they are simply too different. Lwllms, your fillester is on my wish list and has been for some time, but I may have to try my hand at making my own just so I can better appreciate what goes into it.

Do you sell Irons for plows?


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, here's a mark of the beast (666) plane. Plus it has what looks like a proto-Hock iron.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-9-HAND-PLANER-MARKED-66-6-/320846004331?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab3e9806b


----------



## Bertha

I paid $5000 for a watch. Tells worse time than a $5 watch, but I like wearing it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a nice Timex to sell you, Al. Actually I got it from a guy selling them out of his jacket in Chinatown and it says "Timeks" on the bezel, but I'm sure it's fine…


----------



## racerglen

Wouldn't sell my "Rolex" for any less than the 200 pesos I paid for it…


----------



## Bertha

^lol
I bet there's more people here that are closet watch collectors than we think. 
.
Rare, limited edition bits of machinery that serve a function. Sounds familiar.


----------



## Dcase

People still wear watches?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a genuine Romex.


----------



## bandit571

"Who paints a plane RED?"









Why Great Neck did, back in the 80s, when I bought this thing new. It is going in for a "face-lift" this week.


----------



## donwilwol

Ahhh now it makes sense. I was trying to find a Rolex bench plane.


----------



## lwllms

Dave,
I don't know of a book that covers individual handling of steel well. Modern practices stress mass production and the normal blacksmith is working in an environment that's too dirty to avoid surface contamination of the steel which makes it almost impossible to see the phase change. I've learned most from old texts but they're vague too because they were written for people already working in heat treating. Old books define the visible phase change as things like "when the steel opens," "when the flux rises," or "when the steel sweats." The best old description I've found of the visible part of the phase change was in a description of heat treating high speed steel in a 1938 edition of Machinery's Handbook.

Al,
I'm going to a tool collectors meet Saturday and I'll ask around about prices. I haven't looked at Stanley plane prices in more than 15 years.

Stumpy,
Thomas Lie-Nielsen is a friend of mine and you put me in an awkward position here. That's fine though, and your questions are incredibly legitimate.

Lie-Nielsen planes are basically improved versions of Justice Traut's Bedrock design that was also a modification of Leonard Bailey's planes. Bailey, Traut and the other Stanley contractor/designers basically were metal workers who made a living translating wooden plane design to more easily mass produced metal planes.

Wooden planes evolved over centuries on woodworker's benches and woodworking has some critical differences from metal working. In metal working machines control the process and in woodworking the woodworker's body controls the process. Bailey and the other designers failed to incorporate a lot of the more subtle features, like reference surfaces, in the metal planes. These designers were also not familiar with the history of wooden planes. Wooden planes had gone through a similar translation in the late 1700's and early 1800's to modify their designs to make them more suitable to a factory produced product. A huge amount was lost in this transition as well. 18th Century wooden planes are naturally ideally for traditional trade practices they evolved along side. You can spend time tinkering around re-inventing the wheel or spend time working with direct and incredibly efficient techniques that evolved on woodworkers' benches over centuries while using tools ideally suited for the tasks.

There are very few 18th Century bench planes that have survived. I've yet to see one in what I'd call good condition. Even the 18th Century molding planes, which survive in greater numbers, are incredibly hard to find in usable condition.

I could write a book about the differences but just a simple incident I watched illustrates it better.

When Don's DVD on cornice molding was being produced he had to make two of the cornice moldings so that there would be multiple takes of each step. It was filmed in Tom's shop at his home and there we no power tools available. When it came time to make the rectangular blanks into ones with triangular cross sections it had to be done with hand planes, about a 20 or 30 minute planing session on each one.

Two of Lie-Nielsen's employees helped. Both in great physical shape and in their 20's, one an avid outdoors man and backpacker the other real into bicycles and skateboards. They did one and Don did the other. Don is 64, over weight, has asthma and out of shape. He hadn't done this kind of work in more than 10 years.

I watched the two young guys alternate using a Lie-Nielsen jack plane and end up huffing-and-puffing before each switch. I thought maybe Don could use some relief and offered to take over for a while once. Don scowled at me and told me to back off. If they wanted a race, he was up for it. He was using a properly set up fore plane. Yes the young guys finished a couple minutes ahead of Don but they were spent. Don could have easily done several more and was ready to resume filming as soon as he finished his. One of those young guys was working one of the cameras and we gave him some time to catch his breath before resuming work on the DVD.

Stumpy, the big advantage to Lie-Nielsen planes is they can send you one today. If you want one from us you'll have to wait and depending on what you want that wait can be more that two years.

Ahhh, rats. I'm late and there's work waiting for me at the shop-gotta go.


----------



## Bertha

*that wait can be more than two years.*
And that's how it should be
.
I guess that's what I meant by "more personal".


----------



## StumpyNubs

Let's take brand names out of the discussion because of your relationship with Thomas. Let's talk high end wood body vs high end metal body…

Could you clarify these questions for me?

1. What is it about a wood body plane that required so much less effort? Many say it is the other way around because the weight of a metal plane adds inertia that powers through the cut.

2. Please explain what you mean by metal planes lacking a reference surface.

You've convinced me that wood planes are more difficult to make, and that does indeed justify the high prices. But it doesn't explain why a consumer would want to pay that high price. A buyer spends his money based on what he is going to get out of the product, he rarely bases his decision on the total hours of labor that went into making it as compared to a competing product. Many believe that high end metal planes vastly superior in performance to wood planes.

3. So why would I, as a consumer,want to spend my $400 on a wooden plane UNLESS I simply liked the idea of old world tools? Are they equal in performance and use ability? My experience has said no. But I have less experience than some.

Thanks!


----------



## ShaneA

2yrs? Just about enough time to save up for one. : )

Dan, the tape on the handles was new to me. So, when I unwrapped them, I knew why. They were charred. The plane appears to have been thru a fire. The handles are replaced from a donor.

Bandit I am not sure who paints a plane red, but they are out there. More of them than we would like. : (


----------



## Bertha

Shane, they look great. That's pretty impressive to rescue your plane from a fire, wrap the tote in tape, and use it. That's a plane with some history


----------



## Bertha

I don't know how I'm just finding this, but there's a nice write-up about Preston/Record here:
http://www.record-planes.com/93/which-of-the-edward-preston-sons-planes-made-it-into-the-record-lineup/
.
When C & J Hampton took over the manufacturing rights for the Edward Preston & Sons line of planes from John Rabone in 1934 (see Record Planes history for more information), there were a number of plane patterns that Record slipped directly into their own production line.
.


----------



## BrandonW

The holy trinity of rabbet planes.


----------



## Bertha

^In more ways than one I would love to get my hands on a Preston shoulder. I suspect that JusFine has a cache of them that he's keeping secret


----------



## RGtools

Thanks for your input lwllms, it's nice to have.


----------



## superdav721

Larry thank you for your in depth response. I will look and search for those references.
Do you guys realize that some of the first bodied planes that the Romans used were metal bodied.
I use wood planes mainly because of the feedback I get.


----------



## lysdexic

Preston would probably object to you putting your hands on his shoulder.


----------



## jusfine

*Al*, a *cache* sounds like a few more than what I have…

*Stumpy*, I would appreciate *less talk* of beating horses, dead or otherwise. Thanks.


----------



## Bertha

Scotty, you may be right. Just as long as you don't mind, snookies.


----------



## derosa

Stumpy, I deal with the same question with bicycles all the time and there isn't always a good answer. Most people will walk in and slap down the several grand for a top of the line trek carbon road bike. Technically superior, light weight, made in the US by people who know their work and are directly involved in the production. I ride a modern italian steel framed bike that I built to suit me, it weighs 1-2lbs more but time and again people who try it out just prefer it. The numbers all say the trek is better but mine imparts a sense of tradition, history, and when riding at over 40mph on a steep descent or over 30 into a hard corner it has a sense of responsiveness and comfort that lets you know you're fine. Something people don't feel right away from the treks or other mass produced brands. Sometimes small, custom or different imparts a feeling to it that makes you realize you're holding something that fits you just right.


----------



## ShaneA

Randy, you are on a comedic roll lately. I will try to rememer to leave all negative horse analogies out.

However, cache seems like an accurate description. If only used in relative terms. : )


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Derosa*, I liked your analogy, as a bike rider myself!

However, for it to compare to this situation you would have to have a guy selling bikes for the same price as cars. Yes, his bike may have taken him longer to build than an assembly line can whip out a car. But still… it's a freaking bike! So he would have to really convince me that that bike will get me to work as quickly and as comfortably as a Mercedes.

Maybe the problem here is that I consider a new wood bodied plane, with it's unique issues, to a well tuned bike whereas a LN is a car. (I'm talking about day to day users, mind you, not collectible planes. As a history buff I might pay a fortune for a rare plane, but not to use in the shop.) Maybe I just have that wrong.

*I suppose the general consensus is that people are willing to pay the same price for a wood body plane as a metal bodied plane because they really like using the old style, and if that experience is worth that price to them, more power to everyone involved!*

So, now the question becomes, what's the difference between one of those new $400-1000+ wood planes and the antique ones that are so easily found? Maybe we should stick, for the sake of discussion, to the standard bench planes. *Why is a new wood body fore plane or smoother so much better than a vintage one in good condition?*

I am enjoying my education, I may never look at my wooden planes the same again…


----------



## BrandonW

Dave, where'd you get your info on the ancient Roman planes? I'd like to read up more on that being that ancient history is one of my academic interests.


----------



## ShaneA

Maybe it is just the "cool" or "gotta have it" factor Stumpy. I know I had many of the same questions before. Sometimes, the heart wants what the heart wants…no body needs a Rolls Royce, but if you have a few hundred k laying around that you wont know its gone, I say why not?


----------



## drfunk

Stumpy,

This thread itself is testament to the idea that many traditional tool users give equal credence to practicality AND aesthetics. Heck, even the most popular traditional woodworking scholars of our day can get downright preachy about philosophy over convenience.

In the high-end tool market every consumer has differing experiences and tastes. Similarly, wood, iron and bronze bodied planes have differing responsiveness and advantages/disadvantages. The bike-car analogy is flawed in my mind. The difference between the two is much more subtle. Wooden planes are easier to push, far lighter to carry, and far less likely to mar or gouge the wood - however they are significantly more difficult to tune to perfection.

As for vintage, any random wood bodied craftsman-made plane is unlikely to perform like one that was created by a known master plane maker. That being said, there do exist wood bodied planes of pedigree that were made by the likes of Mathieson etc. These do compare with modern wood-bodied plane makers and on the used market, these go for about the same price (or far more) as the modern equivalent.


----------



## donwilwol

beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Its not always about how much its worth, but how much you want it. Who would pay hundreds of thousands of dollars for a Michael Jackson jacket. Not me. $1300 for a plane….possibly.


----------



## lwllms

1. What is it about a wood body plane that required so much less effort? Many say it is the other way around because the weight of a metal plane adds inertia that powers through the cut.

Inertia for what? Powering your way through problem wood? Is that how you handle difficult tight parking your car-power your way through? I prefer finesse and care. Powering your way through difficult grain can end up with damage that's difficult to repair but using a plane that gives better feedback and is agile-inviting to change direction as needed. Wooden planes also have better balance and are less tiring to use. For instance our toted bench planes have the ergonomic off-set tote. When you lift one it comes off the wood with the sides at 90º to the work and it's balanced so that it won't do a nose dive when lifted. You don't want to drag a corner or plane end across a near finished piece of wood, it'll leave a burnished scar. You can either physically overcome a plane's tendency to tilt or nose dive when you lift it at the end of each stroke or you can get a plane that works with you. One that works with you is a lot less fatiguing to use.

2. Please explain what you mean by metal planes lacking a reference surface.

Can you carry a full glass of water across a room? Do you realize what an accurate sense of level and plumb this requires? It's as accurate as most bubble levels and you use the sides of the glass or its balance to accomplish carrying it full. The vertical sides of a plane can be an even better reference surface to connect to abilities you already have. Twist your arm to wrap your hand around a Stanley type knob and your senses are disconnected or confused at least. You can't use you natural ability to sense plumb and level with a knob.

3. So why would I, as a consumer,want to spend my $400 on a wooden plane UNLESS I simply liked the idea of old world tools? Are they equal in performance and use ability? My experience has said no. But I have less experience than some.

Performance or ability? We've been at this for 16 years and before we came on the scene no one was working with traditional cutting geometry. Who do you think influenced Lie-Nielsen in their high angle frogs. One of Konrad Sauer's most successful planes is an attempt to make our 1 5/8" smooth plane as an infill. The same with Wayne Anderson's small smooth plane. There are several makers working with molding plane designs that were off everyone's radar when we started and a lot of people now understand their amazing capability.

18th Century British planes were, I believe, the most sophisticated and capable planes ever. We work every day at rediscovering things those early British plane makers knew. 19th Century planes are seriously compromised to facilitate factory production. For instance Matt Bickford, another contemporary wooden plane maker, was familiar mostly with the designs we've resurrected. He hadn't had much exposure to 19th Century planes and then he did a Lie-Nielsen hand tool event at Phil Lowe's shop. Phil Lowe has a large collection of mostly 19th Century wooden planes and Matt got a close look at them. I talked to him on the phone shortly after this and he was stunned by how clumsy and awkward the 19th Century planes in Lowe's collection were.

As good as 18th Century planes were, they were sold unsharpened and with no finish on the wood. You simply can't fine tune a plane without sharpening it so they were also not tuned. We fine tune and sharpen each plane before it ships and I've yet to have anyone say anything but a compliment when mentioning the quality of the finish job we put on each plane. I believe 18th Century British planes were the best ever made and, because of the market we have to serve, we've upped the quality the end user can expect. We make the most complete line of planes made in North America since the demise of the Sandusky Tool Company in 1925 and I am convinced no one makes any planes more suitable for the traditional tasks than we do.

I've made my living from woodworking since 1980 and this is the most demanding and most accurate work I've done in my life. It also pays less than my first day on the job when I started. My wife, my accountant and everyone who knows what goes on in our company wonder why the hell I insist on giving our products away. It's simple, these are the tools I would have wanted to work with when I was on the other end, I don't want to price them so that only collectors can use them as mantle jewelry.


----------



## saddletramp

Y'all are confusing "Market Price" with "Worth". Market price is basically the same for everyone and is based on production cost and overhead and profit margin, etc. but worth is an individual thing and is based on how many shekels *you* are willing to part with in order to own it. ;-)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Using weight to power through is not a ham handed technique I just came up with, it is one of the benefits that LN advertises of their planes. They are heavier than the old Stanleys. and that weight translates into inertia which means you use less of your body to move the plane through the cut. No, that is not to "power through difficult grain", it is a technique used when rough thicknessing or jointing boards. If you have delicate grain, you would do all but your roughest work with a more delicate technique.

Perhaps I came across like I was criticizing your work and prices. I thought I went to great lengths to show that I was not. I am a customer. I buy planes to use in my shop. I also review tools on my internet woodworking show. I was asking for you to tell me why I should buy from you, or even recommend that others check your planes out. I wasn't trying to call into question your experience or products.

I would never look at some photos on a website and a list of prices, and from that presume to judge a product's value. And I never doubted the pure craftsmanship that went into them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Saddle*... No, I am not confusing the two. I have no doubt that they are worth that price to a lot of people. Otherwise they would not be in business. I was asking for an education on their features as compared to a high end metal plane so that I could determine if they were worth that price to me.

He provided a lot of good info, a great deal of it I did not know before now. Now the rest of us can use that info to help make a wise purchase when we buy our next high end plane. And I am still of the opinion that his wood bodied planes are worth a look.


----------



## saddletramp

Larry, you wedged your very informative post in ahead of my ludicrous ramblings. That was in no way directed at you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*lwllms*- Here's another question…

As someone who has only limited experience with wood body planes (I am referring to me, of course), perhaps you can tell me a bit more about the construction itself. For example, why don't you add chip breakers to your planes? I realize the early planes did not have them, but a lot of 19th century planes did. While I know that one of the reasons for adding a chipbreaker was to compensate for a thinner blade, isn't there the added benefit of reducing tear-out by "breaking" the chip as it curls?


----------



## bandit571

Update on a restore going on:

Old Stanley Defiance #3: Cleaned back up, blade sharpened, will need the cap iron stirpped of two coats of paint, and a fresh coat of gloss black on the inside of the body…









Frog looking good:









Body all cleaned and shined up.

Plane #2 update: Just started to take this one apart, and get rid of a lot of dirt:









Maybe a new colour in store?









A frog for the Lobster back?









with an extra bolt underneath? A look at the cap iron as well









Unlike plane #1, this is not a tapered iron, might get a Buck Brothers replacement. Sole has a few deep scratches in it, MIGHT be able to sand them out. Just an update….


----------



## Bertha

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34696


----------



## ShaneA

I just read a post on this site asking to kill this thread. Apparently we are too off topic? If we want to BS we should do it in the appropriate place.

I guess it takes all types?


----------



## jusfine

Stumpy, some of the things you say crack me up.

*"I would never look at some photos on a website and a list of prices, and from that presume to judge a product's value."*

You must be unlike anyone I know, because we all do that…


----------



## RGtools

They are just afraid of us hiting 10k.

Plane on.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here we go, Al….

Hey, I'm jealous because Al's thread is popular, so let's shut it down! Too many people are enjoying themselves over there!

Give me a break…


----------



## BrandonW

Hey does anybody here have a Stanley 12 scraper plane that they use? I recently acquired one and am trying to learn how to use it best. I have a brand new Hock blade in there. The blade is relatively thick (a little less than 1/8") and has a bevel on it like a regular plane blade. Just looking for suggestions.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Jusfine*- I am here for the public entertainment! A guy who let's people call him "Stumpy Nubs" is bound to say lots of stupid things 

Can I call you "Horsey", it's easier than trying to remember there is no "T" in "Jusfine"?

*Brandon*- If you can't get the hang of it, send it to me. I'll keep it for a while to see if it's defective…


----------



## jusfine

This thread has been running longer than he has…Ooops, longer than he has been on LJ's…


----------



## drfunk

Stumpy,

I think you unintentionally stumbled across my personal view of the difference between wooden and metal bodied planes. In my opinion the high end wooden planes are really only for the finest of work - on the finest of wood. Metal bodied planes can handle most of everything you can throw at them - but can be a bit clumsy and uncouth to handle the fine stuff.

There is a certain refined elegance to a well made wooden plane. Like a Gibson J-200 or Martin D-35.

For those who want the ultimate in versatility and durability, metal planes are probably a better choice. Like an American made Les Paul or Stratocaster.


----------



## jusfine

Sure Stump, what ever works!


----------



## Brit

Wow! There's so much plane-related intellectual conversation on this thread today. Always a pleasure shaving some hours off the day to catch up.


----------



## ShaneA

When Kenny talks guitars…people listen!

Sorry, I still cant help myself. : )


----------



## patron

if you run out of space here
there is plenty of room 
over at this other blog
to continue

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34696

i'm sure ken wouldn't mind


----------



## BrandonW

Al, maybe you can change the forum topic to "Handplanes of your Dreams is Dead".


----------



## ShaneA

Ryan with the under the radar 9 k.


----------



## drfunk

If he doesn't like the thread, why not create his own thread with his own groundrules?

Asking that this thread be killed is beyond asinine.

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## bandit571

I just left my ONE AND ONLY response to the post about killing this thread. I may have to block the guy, IF I really cared about his opinnion of me, that is.

Enough of that, who want a crack at a plane's re-hab. Lastest one is a "Frogs & Lobsters" kind of plane. It even has a "Red coat" ( LObsterback) and a "Frog" ( and I'm a Mic) . Maybe the snooty one would like a try at it?


----------



## BrandonW

Bandit, are you trying to see if someone else will do your restore?  That's a great idea.


----------



## drfunk

Inane requests aside. I do wish there was a better inter-thread search function. It is indeed difficult to find back information in here. Am I missing something?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Kenny (I mean Dr. Funk)- *I think that comment (#9005) hit the nail on the head for me. I never looked at it that way. I actually always assumed that it was the other way around.


----------



## BrandonW

No, I don't think you're missing anything, Funk. Unfortunately it's not very easy to search-I don't think the site ever anticipated having a thread this long.


----------



## bandit571

The "Red coat" is up here in Sidney, Ohio. Sole has some scratches in it, will take a bit of beltsanding to get them cleaned up. Frog has some slop in it, and that funny looking cap iron moves as one tightens things up. I am planning on a plane from HF in a week or so, a #33. It has gotten a lot of good reviews. HF is about 30 miles to my north ( Lima, Ohio) so not too far. Woodcraft is further south, about 45-50 miles, down in Dayton, Ohio.

Hey, IF someone wants to tackle this old plane, have fun…


----------



## BrandonW

Hey, here's a bedrock 605 (flat sides with the "nice" lever cap) for a decent buy-it-now price. I'd jump on it if I didn't already have a couple of these.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-14-Bedrock-Wood-Planer-605-Carpentry-/130646041106?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6b1c6212


----------



## donwilwol

Its gone already


----------



## ShaneA

Sold! I hope one if you guys got it.

I would have gave it a nice home too…


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, it didn't last long. I had just purchased a 605 too, not as nice as that one, but still pretty good.


----------



## ksSlim

Bandit, if the cap iron moves when you dump the latch, check the bedding of the cap to the iron or the iron to the frog. Should be enough friction between the cap and the iron to prevent much movement.


----------



## thedude50

where is the thread about killing this thread we all need to post how stupid his idea is why should he be a hater we are all good friends in here and the thread has more readers now than when i started here on lj so whoo the F&^% is he to say kill this thread why would he want it killed likely because he is too lazy to read 9000 posts

al did you do a hand saws of your dreams thread or are they open for coment on this since the listing said any hand tool talk was fine .

I spent 5 hours in the shop drilling all kinds of holes the test out the new powermatic ONYX 2800 AND I HAVE TO SAY SHE IS FLAWLESS THE REVIEW HAS JUST FINISHED THE TESTING PHASE I WILL NOW ACUMULATE THE FEATURES and will be placing them in order for a nice article on the Powermatic drill press and will them be doing the review on the 54 a jointer which i will start testing next week things are starting to move here

Ok I was hoping who ever it was that told me they would write the plane restoration article would tell me they are ready to go with it

Stumpy I am in the camp of i love wooden planes mostly japaneese smoothers with wonderful irons and german planes with the horns But i have several including a fore plane and a jointer i would never pay more for a new one than I WOULD FOR A REAL FINE ANTIQUE SO I AM IN YOUR CAMP ON THAT I have to say i i were to shoose a fine plane id have to go with a nice bedrock eithr a wr a ln or one of the new Pinnacle planes that Rob has said will be out soon mostly i am a LN and Stanley guy buy i have to say the v3 has a lot going for it and if you drop in a IBC cosman blade it is even better and who can argue with the price or the current quality I am very impresed with them I think i am going to order a set of them next month as soon as the cash flow improves i have over spent on wood and saws this month as well as books but i cant go with out a wr for now


----------



## bandit571

It is in the "Off-topic" forums , by KenBry. Another person has "jumped in" to kenbry defense, LOUDLY. So, watch out.


----------



## donwilwol

Dude, your better off just staying away from that thread. It'll just get your blood boiling.

Bandit, looks like you've got your work cut out for you. Use some visine (you know, get the red out)

I've been on a plane most of the day, so I'm a bit behind. I'll catch up tomorrow maybe.


----------



## bandit571

About like Paul Revere? "The Redcoats are coming, the Redcoats are coming!!"


----------



## SamuelP

I want one of these…










And one of these…










And one of these…


----------



## SamuelP

one of these too…










By chance, has anyone seen this book?

Also; does anyone have any experience with a Stanley Siegley STS plane. I happen to have a #6 that my dad gave me and it is easily my favorite plane. The tapered iron has to be thicker than a hock and probably more so than a Keen Kutter K series. Very solid plane.


----------



## HamS

Dr. Funk, I think the tele is the plane of choice for me, but I actually play a Strat. Interestingly enough my bass is a Tradition. That is a small company that split off from Alvarez and makes some nice, but inexpensive axes.

However this is a plane thread so I should ask my plane question. I have a Stanley 160 for my assembly table fix where the joints don't go quite right plane. It is kind of ugly, but the guy at the machine shop at work put it on the table and it is flat and square to .0002over the length of the plane (after the precision grind that took off less than .0005. There are pits still in the sole that we could polish out but they are kind of deep. THis is to use, not look pretty. It cuts perfectly, when I have it adjusted right. It is a little tough to get the lever exactly where I want it.
Woould you guys recommend trying to clean it up until the pits are gone?
Is there anyway to smooth out the lever adjustment so that the depth of cut is a little easier to set?


----------



## BrandonW

I doubt the pitting would detract from the performance unless they are really bad. Not sure what a Stanley 160 plane is, though. Is it a block plane?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ham- what is a 160? Nor familiar, so I looked it up on B&G, it's not there either… Got a pic?

Short answer, if the pits leave no marks on the work and don't bother you, leave 'em. Several of my bench planes are C models, deep pocks there! And lever is different than depth of cut. You mean getting the iron level, across the mouth / opening? Some do that with hammer taps vs. the lateral.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Ham, I looked on a couple sites for a 160 pic, but saw no such animal. I hate pitting as much, if not more, than the next guy. However, some are too deep to get out. If it doest effect use, let em be. But I do have to clean them with a wire wheel, they bug me less then : )


----------



## donwilwol

Yep, we're going to need a picture of a Stanley 160. Even Gore doesn't seem to know about it and google kept mentioning cars.

But I agree with Brandon. (edit: and the other guys that snuck in while I was typing) The pits would need to be more like craters to have much of an affect. With pictures we could better determine if our assumptions are true.

Not know what a 160 is, I'd have problems answering the last question too.


----------



## lwllms

Stumpy,

I'm in no way offended by your questions. I am uncomfortable trying to address them without sounding like an advertisement. My partner and I have a more strict policy about using forums to promote our planes than most forums. What I don't want to do is appear to be promoting my business.

I can tell you that if you actually prepare stock using hand planes you'll quickly be looking for light ones. It's manual labor and lighter planes make easier work of it. If you spend a little time reading old patents you'll quickly become aware of how often a plane patent will include the claim that the patent results in a lighter plane.

About chip breakers, cap irons or what ever you want to call them. Woodworkers used to be able to go to their local plane maker and purchase a planes set up for the woods they normally used. These were single iron planes and available in four different traditional bed angles. Common pitch was 45º, York pitch was 50º, middle pitch was 55º and half pitch was 60º. Then in the late 1700's plane making was becoming bigger business and planes were moving to being made in a factory type setting. This meant moving to a more modern marketing system where goods were sold wholesale local suppliers or to a distributor who then sold wholesale. This means individually packaging each item then packing these small packages in a bulk package, shipping, warehousing goods, stocking multiple inventories and even committing display space to each item.

Every plane type and size required four different spots in all the above cost related slots when made with traditional cutting geometry in four pitches. So along came the double iron-chip breakers if you want to call them that but I wish you wouldn't 'cuz they don't break chips. Double irons, it was said, removed the need for the four different pitches and double iron planes were all at common pitch. Well almost, the British moved to a 47 1/2º common pitch but American plane makers kept common pitch at 45º. York, middle and half pitch planes disappeared from the market and the double iron planes all had the same pitch.

There was a problem, though. The hump in the cap iron meant that the horns at the tip of the wedge, the plane's abutments that house the wedge above on the opposite face of the iron, and that hump in the cap iron all had to meet at precisely the same point. If they didn't, there would be some spot that trapped the shavings and cause the plane to choke or clog up. This was never resolved. The cure was to make the planes and irons wider and the planes were sharpened so that shavings were only taken by the center portion of the iron and would pass by the problem areas on the sides without catching. This made the planes bigger, heavier and more clumsy. The metal plane makers then came along and copied these wider, heavier planes without realizing why they were as wide and heavy as they were.

I think this is the reason so few early single iron bench planes survived. Woodworkers turned to the second hand market for more user friendly planes and those early bench planes were all used up. It's a lot like my experience when I first got into woodworking, everyone with any real experience told me not to buy new Stanley planes and to find old ones on the second hand market. The one thing the current fad with low angle planes with obtuse bevels shows is that cutting geometry is more effective than cap irons at controlling surface quality. Those low angle planes have their own serious problem but that's a different topic.

We use traditional pitches and single iron planes that are closer to the width of the early single iron planes. Our success with that has changed the whole market and what you have available to you.


----------



## lysdexic

lwllms,
Thanks for the detailed comments. I really enjoy reading about vintage tools and hand planes. The information that you are sharing is stuff Ive not read befrore.

BUT, I'll bite, what is the serious flaw of the low angle BU planes.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Larry, I appreciate your comments and knowledge. I checked out your site, and I liked what I saw. Maybe next yr for me : ). I wish you and your company success and luck!


----------



## lwllms

Scott,

It's about clearance angle behind the iron. It always causes some flames when I write about it so I think I'll give you a link that explains it. This is from Konrad Sauer's blog but you need to scroll past the somewhat gory first post to get to one titled "up & down - bevels that it" from July 13, 2010. The comments that followed go into more detail about the issue.

http://sauerandsteiner.blogspot.com/2010_07_01_archive.html


----------



## jusfine

Plowing ahead…

A surprise package in the mail today, I never expected this to get here from the UK as soon as it did.










These cutters have never been used. Ever. Sweet!










This should be fun to work with!










I will be away next week to feel some warmer weather, check out some exotic hardwoods in southern California, etc. so don't hit 10K before I get back, or let anyone kill it, eh?


----------



## jusfine

duplicate post, oops…


----------



## mochoa

Hey guys, I'm on a plane back from L.A. catching up on the posts.

Hi Larry, thanks for sharing the info on wooden planes, its is extremely informative. You should wright a book.

Question on wood planes. I have an old wooden jointer (ohio tools) and I find that the laminated wedge shaped iron makes it impossible to back the blade out using taps on the back of the plane no matter how hard I hit it. Is this another one of the errors of 18th century planes or am I missing something.

By the way I have experienced the issue you are referring to with the wedge causing shavings to jam because my blade is totally straight.

Also, what are your thoughts on Krenov style wooden planes? They don't seem to have any of the issues you mention.

Thanks!


----------



## thedude50

DR FUNK i HAVE 26 GUITARS My best is no 003 george bixcaglia Dave Meniketti 1957 les paul model ill sell it for 20000.00casu up front but only because i need the money but metal is my game in guitars and Handplanes


----------



## Dcase

Well I finished restoring my Stanley #72 tonight. I'm calling it a night. I will post a blog with all the details and pictures tomorrow. Here she is though…


----------



## Dcase

Randy, thats a sweet plane, if I got that I don't think I would know what half of those cutters were even for. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## drfunk

Very impressive Lance, not personally in the market for a guitar at the moment though. Well… unless you have a good deal on a L-5, Byrdland or a Super-400 - then I might change my tune real quick and sell off all my planes to the first bidder.

I'm second guessing going off topic right now. What a buzzkill.


----------



## drfunk

Sweet plane Dan! And even sweeter turnaround time!!!


----------



## BrandonW

Funk, I can't believe you mentioned guitars on a plane forum. ;-)

Dan, that restore is a-(wait for it) mazing! That looks like a very useful tool. Can you please take it apart and show us the exploded view? Does it take a regular type of iron? I have so many other questions. How did the test chamfer turn out?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Another beaut Dan. What did that take ya', 20 - 30 mins? You are a machine 

Dr. - "Don't feed the troll." vs. "I'm second guessing going off topic right now." - Stick with your first statement.

Randy - Very nice.

Larry - Thank you for all the impromptu education. i have really enjoyed reading your posts.


----------



## Brit

My guitar collection had to be sold to finish restoring my house. Just think of all the different planes that were used in the making of these beauties. Played for 27 years. Now I just have a banjo and a Ukelele. Left to right:


Custom Les Paul made for me by Sid Poole (sadly no longer with us) with my name on the headstock.
Levinson Blade RH4 set up for electric slide playing
Fylde Orsino Custom (great for open tunings)
Martin Special Edition 000-16TR
Stephan Sobell custom built for me. The best acoustic in the world. Period.


----------



## HamS

RE: my post 9030

I should write things down when I come in from the shop. The plane is a Stanley 120, not 160. It is a bevel up block plane I took pics then realized my camera cable was at the office.


----------



## Bertha

*This is from Konrad Sauer's blog*
What does that guy know about planes anyway? LOLOL
.


----------



## Bertha

Justin Bieber to the rescue:
http://www.celebuzz.com/justin-bieber-finally-makes-little-s177601/


----------



## StumpyNubs

The other day Justin Bieber showed up outside a music studio with a skateboard and started doing some impromptu shredding with his shirt off for throngs of tweens and paparazzi. I was squealing and begging him for an autograph so much I nearly passed out! I thought he looked at me and I totally lost it… he's so dreeeeeeeeeeeeamy!

Oh, wait… sorry. I was confused. I actually got that way when I saw those infill planes, not when I saw Bieber. My mistake…


----------



## Brit

Justine who?


----------



## Bertha

Ohh, Zing, Andy!


----------



## racerglen

Ah, fame, it is but a whisper across the sands of time….

(A Canadian teen singer Andy..)

He's somewhat plain ?


----------



## donwilwol

wait, Justin….I got confused. So its NOT Jusfine?


----------



## saddletramp

I'm with Andy, who the hell is Justin Bieber (seriously) and why should I care?


----------



## StumpyNubs

You shouldn't care, Saddle. That's the point. People go absolutely nuts over some kid who sings but they ignore the real stars… like those of us who do woodworking podcasts! (I am, of course, referring to Stevinmarin)


----------



## Bertha

I thought with the recent proposed demise of our thread, a reference to crying girls was in order.


----------



## Brit

I knew who he was really Glenn, but I really wish I didn't. He is worth an obscene amount of money and for what? Making young girls scream!

The England football (soccer) manager who has just resigned earnt £6 million a year and for what? Telling 11 blokes where to stand on a field!

I've got nothing against people EARNING a lot of money, but there is something seriously wrong with our societies when we have created a system that rewards these people with such ridiculously high amounts of money for what they actually do.


----------



## saddletramp

Stumpy, did you see Stevin's latest vid re the new saw. Poor guy was having a terrible time choking back the tears. 8^)


----------



## StumpyNubs

No. I usually watch all his videos. They're the best on LJ's, in my opinion. But I've haven't watched that one yet. I will definitely check it out!


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, don't get any ideas, Stumpy. I better not see you "complaining" about your band saw or something. ;-)

Steve's videos are great and I always look forward to watching them. I wish I had known about the special gift before seeing the video where he received it.


----------



## canadianchips

Now I know who wants that #72 on ebay more than I do ! 
Nice restore Dan.
*lwllms:* Always enjoy reading your replies. It is comforting knowing that someone who has been doing this for many years is sharing some of the information you have gained in this time. I especially like the comment on "the weight of the plane is not as important as having the iron sharpened PROPERLY to make it work " 
QUESTION: I read a lot of blogs about how a person found an old metal plane, the first thing they comment on is IT NEEDS the sole flattened, the blade changed to an ad-hoc , the paint redone, then they think it will be great !
(Does looking pretty make the plane work any better ?) 
I have bought LOTS of used planes, I try sharpening the blade first. The bad part of a used plane is you never really know what others have done to the iron before you. Was it over heated at one time ? Was the sole lapped so much that the mouth is no longer correct ?
IF this were the case, why do wooden planes work so well ? Some of these old blades are good iron, been doing the job for 100+ years.


----------



## StumpyNubs

lwllms: You've opened my eyes about wood planes. There is SO MUCH I don't know… Could you reccomend a book or blog for me to learn more?

*Also, answer me this:* (Anyone else who wants to chime in is welcome too)

Are old irons better? I've heard both arguments. Some say they are better steel, and even say you should buy any old plane you see just for that iron. Some people even open up the mouths on their planes to accept those thick, wedge shaped irons. Others say they aren't worth the effort. Where do you come down on the issue?


----------



## JGM0658

I've got nothing against people EARNING a lot of money, but there is something seriously wrong with our societies when we have created a system that rewards these people with such ridiculously high amounts of money for what they actually do.

Although some of them can be incredibly incompetent or sleazy, I have no problem with doctors and lawyers making a lot of money, after all, they are like insurance….useless until you need them. BUT, Madonna asking $300 US for her concert tickets?!?....Do I really want to see a 50 year old hag prancing around in revealing outfits singing the same old tired songs for $300? Not on your life… 

Anyhow, just to make this a plane related response ( I don't want someone to request that all of us who post anything other than planes be banned from the site ) here is my set of BCT HP6 and HP6 V2. Incredibly versatile little planes. The one on the left is bronze the one on the right aluminum. Some things are easily done with a router instead of these planes, but these planes do things a router can't do.


----------



## Bertha

^add those to my dream list.


----------



## canadianchips

I am going to say: NOT all old irons are better.
Too many variables. 
Where were they made ? (European countries had access to better steel)
What year were they made. Pre-war vs POST war era ?
What has been done to the steel after someone owned it. Did they overheat it ?
Personally I buy some of these old planes and use them to make a profile for a special job I want to do.A couple of years ago I was working with cedar log outdoor furniture, I wanted a *spar plane *to help make the round pieces I needed. 
Whoops. No photo---didn't happen. Found them !
Meet the "Spar Family"


----------



## ShaneA

Nice job on the 72 Dan, I too would like to see the pics of thte innards., if you get a chance.


----------



## jusfine

Beeber and Buble won out over my son's band a couple years ago when they were nominated at the Juno Awards, don't really like either of them… not on my "favorites" list. *Glen*, totally plain… 

*I will agree with Al, those BC planes above are ones I would like to have as well.*


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chips, that is a nice plane lineup / a great re-purpose of those transitionals.

That #72 is still on my mind… Dan, I really am interested in what you think of that Dreamy plane and how you get it working for chamfers. There's no Review on LJs for the #72 (hint, hint!), and I've not read anything of substance from a first-hand use. This is exciting stuff!

RE: The thread to kill this thread. I think Wayne knew how to jump to specific posts in threads… Does anyone know or remember how we could map / link to post 7,000, for example? Is there rhyme or reason to the URL that points to post 7,000 in topic 26023? If we'd get that piece of the puzzle, it'd be worth thinking about an index. Without it, not so much. Thoughts? Guess I could msg Martin and ask him if no one here knows…


----------



## Bertha

^Smitty, I can't think of any way to make it easier to navigate. Martin might have some good ideas. I hope you don't expect any thanks from those guys. That doesn't work into their victimization model. 
.
The few times I thought about the 72, there were either none up or they were expensive buy-nows. What I can't shake is that stupid beader. I've lost on a few of them and I've had the LN in my cart more than once.


----------



## donwilwol

My dream list has gotten so long it needs to be continued from night to night.

Dan, your getting pretty quick with those restores. I like that 72. Nice job.

Al, I'm with you. I want a #66 or something like it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You mean, a beader like this one?


----------



## Bertha

^there's always this, Don.








I will have a wall of moulders before I die.


----------



## BrandonW

To link to a specific post, just grab the URL from the post number. Next to Don's post it says "#9074 posted 3 minutes ago" and the "#9074" is a link directly to his post.

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/384241

and index this way would be feasible, BUT it only links to the one specific reply, not the context of questions/replies/answsers etc.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I'm sure you know about this:


----------



## StumpyNubs

*When I say "old irons" I mean OLD IRONS.* To me, 20th century (even before WWII) irons are not old. I am referring to mid-late 19th century irons that come out of antique wood bodied planes. I think the chance that they have been overheated is slim since they are from the pre-electric grinder days. But, overheated irons are usually given away by the blue color anyway. Those irons need modification to fit in a modern metal plane, but my question is, is it worth modifying them if you have them?


----------



## Bertha

^If I had them, Stumps, I'd probably build a wooden plane around them. I've got a few coffin smoothers with some quality irons in them. They seem to hold a fine edge at least as long as my Stanleys.


----------



## BrandonW

I'd be curious to know the answer to this too, Stumpy. I have a couple of those irons (one a R. Sorby and one a James Cam) and they could fit into a metal plane, but it would take a little bit of modification on both the iron and the plane.


----------



## jusfine




----------



## StumpyNubs

I usually buy almost any wood bodied plane I see in a yard sale, antique store or flea market, as long as the price is right (which it usually is). I don't even care if they are broken. I figure the iron is worth the four or five bucks. Maybe I'll build a wood body around them as Al said, maybe I'll modify them to go in a Stanley. I guess I always assumed that an antique, hand made iron is better than a WWII era Stanley. Am I wrong?


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## BrandonW

I dunno, Stumpy. I did find a stanley 110 with a piece of sheet metal in it where the blade was supposed to go. That's high quality there.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

This is for Ham and his question on setting depth on his #120 block plane. Looked in the till, and the #120 is the one I gave the ER bath to. It has a depth adjust lever (who'da thunk?):










The question was, how to 'smooth' the action of the lever. Well, short answer is, can't. You'd don't want depth adjusting with little resistance in a mechanism like this one anyway (wouldn't stay put), and as Leach says (paraphrasing) on the #120, it's not a very good block plane to begin with. (I think he said use them as clay pigeons for target practice, or something). That said, I like mine, but it does take some fettling to get it set just right. Best advise? Set it and forget it, but if you're at all in love with what a block plane does for you at the bench, consider upgrading to a good knuckle-cap, or 65 1/2, low angle-adjustable mouth variety of older stanley or new LN. That's my .02 worth. Good luck!

EDIT: I guess it's worth noting that you could back off the wheel a few turns to make the lever operate a little better. After all, it's trying to move the iron, which is being pinched by the wheel against the bed of the plane. Then draw it tight when depth is set, of course.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

@Don: You suck with that wall of moulding planes. Just sayin'...


----------



## Bertha

^That's what I'm talking about, Don. I once saw a picture of a guy with a literal wall of molders. I'm like Stumpy when it comes to molders: if I see one in the wild, I'll usually buy it. I've got a hodgepodge now but I'd like a couple large matched sets. I have a weird feeling that things are only going to get worse for us old plane guys. There's only so many times that huge sets of molders will show up on Ebay until they're all gone. 
.
Per the discussion above, there are modern molder makers but the prices are oft unapproachable. We'll all agree that they're well worth it but it's difficult to pull the trigger on a dozen planes at once. Know what I mean?


----------



## ShaneA

The local Kansas City WW guild is having a sale 2/18 from 9 till noon, where they are selling "1,000's" of hand tools. Apparently one of the members has died an had quite the collection. Sound like planes, braces, clamps, axes…you name it. NOS too…alleged "reasonable" prices. I may be able to provide link, but no pics or list is in link. Now, I need more more hand tools like a fat kid needs cake, and I am sure it would be a mad house. So I am trying not to go, but I hate to miss a good deal. However, my idea of reasonable prices is probably different than theirs.

Smitty, maybe only 4 hrs away.

Don, not sure what part of Arkansas you have ben working in? But maybe not too far away?


----------



## RGtools

^not that I don't want to…Lwilliiams will be happy with me when I do…I have not found another maker that I would rather purchase from…his comments solidified that as well.


----------



## Bertha

^I'm totally with you on that one, RG.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, that would be amazing! Too much on the plate for me to make plans, plus my Charming and Beautiful Wife would have a cow if I'd drive 10 hours round trip to buy tools (and she knows I would be buying…) Got a kid going to college this fall, first one, so my 'mad money' for tools is rapidly drying up. On a good note, though, still have a bead on a #113. Taking a look at it and some bow saws the guy has tomorrow or Sunday, only driving 40 minutes to see him. Hope we can make a deal.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, you can always do what I did. Finance the education and pay for it until the grandkids are ready to go.

Shane, first thanks, but its about a 3 or 4 hour drive from where I'm working and second, even nice vintage tools couldn't get me to stay the week end.


----------



## donwilwol

Here you go Al, make an offer


----------



## Bertha

^$5 There's always a few of these on Ebay. To buy that many used planes at once would be sensory overload for me. It's bad enough when I buy a lot of chisels.


----------



## Dcase

I posted a blog on my #72. I have a lot more pics and info on it in there. http://lumberjocks.com/Dcase/blog/28136

Al, The 72 1/2 is the one that you can do those profiles with. I bet I could rig up something for mine to do it though. I would just have to attach a jig to hold the irons and of coarse get the irons.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, those little beader irons look like something that would fetch a hefty sum. They've just got that look to them.


----------



## drfunk

Lie Nielsen and ST. James Bay make replacement beader irons - not too spendy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've seen the beading attachment and bullnose accessory for the #72 (the addition of these things makes it a #72 1/2) go for the price of the #72 alone. It's pretty wild. But wouldn't having the ability to bead chamfers be pretty awesome??


----------



## JGM0658

But wouldn't having the ability to bead chamfers be pretty awesome??

I don't know how much the 72 is but with the BCT HP6 plane you can bead chamfers as well as make a single round edge, it is pretty cool.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

*sigh*

Bridge City Tools.

Truly the stuff of Dreams, then. Gotta love a company with such a passion for design…


----------



## Bertha

Speaking of Bridge City. What on the good green Earth?


----------



## Bertha

The HP6 isn't that bad by itself. It's the sole/iron combos that add up pretty quickly.


----------



## canadianchips

I wasn't refering to the people that used them back in 1800's, it is the ones AFTER that could have messed up the irons. JUST Buy it, grind the iron front, back everywhere, maybe even make a video on "HOW TO" for everyone else to make the same mistakes without knowing the difference ! )


----------



## bandit571

Handplane "Dreams"? The one I'm re-habbing right now, is more like a Nightmare! It does have a No. 1 stamped/cast in front of the front kanoobie. Red paint is thicker than my skull. A ROYAL PITA to remove. A few photos ( this IS a Handplane thread, right?) of the progress (or lack of) so far:









the underside of the frog thingy









topside of frog









underside of the cutters









Lobsterback plane?









it does have "sole" though. Black handles are Bakelite, I know because I dropped the rear tote on the floor and brook off a chunk, (#$#@#$$) NOW I will HAVE to make a new tote.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Al- All of that machined aluminum just to do the same thing as one of those little digital blocks that stick to the side of the blade and tells you the angle…


----------



## Dcase

Al, I agree about the price adding up with those BC planes and profiles. The plane itself does not come with the sole or iron. So you really cant use the plane until you buy one of the profiles/irons. It looks like those run about 150 or more each.

Smitty, Last time I saw a 72 1/2 on ebay that was complete it was priced around 1000 dollars if I remember correctly. Thats waaaaay to much for my blood. It would be cool to find the attachment by itself though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan- Patrick Leach has sold a front w/ cutters and hand-made 'sock' for just under $400 as I recall (it's been awhile, don't quote me). I remember it because it was shortly after that list came out that 21Shark listed the same - looking setup on the 'bay for much more $...


----------



## BrandonW

I asked a question on here about Sargent VBM planes earlier in the week. Well now I own one! I purchased a pretty clean #4 off the bay and it arrived today. It was strange to purchase a plane and not have to soak it in Evaporust and try to clean it all. The iron still had a lot of meat left on it, but I still decided to outfit it with a new LN iron, which I have on one of my jack planes. The only work that needed to be done was filing down the width at the place where the lateral adjuster fits within the blade, so that the LN blade would fit. Now I have a really sweet smoother which should will probably replace the late-model Bailey #4 I purchased from Don last year.

Here's a pic after smoothing some wild maple. I think it's maple, but it's much yellower than any maple I've seen.


----------



## HamS

Thanks Smitty, I guess I can either suffer with my cheap plane or spend some money.

You guys are as infectious as the flue. I have gone 50 years without using a hand plane more than five or six times and after 91 days of lumber jockin' I am seriously thinking about spending serious money on some now. I wonder if it is the use of the plane or the messing around with them that is the kick. There is certainly a bit of I can do it better than you going on, but that is not the whole answer.

Time to go out to the shop and try to get it warmed up to get some work done.


----------



## donwilwol

Ham, I think its the messing around with them.

I managed to find 2 saw files today, so some sharpening may be in order this week end.

My DMT plates showed up today. I hope to get to the shop tomorrow to try them out.

Also a package from an LJ friend came today. A few nice projects to undertake.










Brandon, that's a pretty nice looking Sargent. I have one similar but I'm still searching for a blade for it.


----------



## chapelhilltrees

Wow! Now THIS is a great thread! I am personally in favor of the older models, but I wouldn't mind one of those LN low jack planes.

Bandit, do you have any before pictures?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Welcome, Chapel!


----------



## donwilwol

Welcome to LJ's and the thread Chapel Hill.

Bandit post the before back a ways


----------



## SamuelP

Welcome chapel.

Anyone interested in a great shooting plane?


----------



## Dcase

Sam, I would be interested if it was a real Stanley at that price. That one looks to be a user made version. Actually looks like they did a decent job.


----------



## HamS

Brandon, that wood looks a little like beech to me. Beech is hard like maple and can be quite a bit more yellow. It often has small flecked rays in the figure.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for the suggestion, Ham. I do know it's not beech--my workbench is made out of beech and I've had a lot of familiarity with it. Really, it looks just like maple, but is more yellow than SYP.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I don't think its maple. Its to opened grained and to yellow. I don't know what it is, so can't help much there. Is it hard like locust?


----------



## StumpyNubs

People are still saying how much they like that $10 Harbor Freight smoother! telling you guys, it may not compare to a lot of fine planes, but it's worth the $10 for sure!


----------



## bandit571

Question, people: Is there a Stanley site that sells totes and other plane parts? Say a # 3-4 tote, and a knob to match. Feeling a bit lazy right now. Of course, IF Mr. Stanley wants too much for two pieces of wood, I guess I can get un-lazy again.


----------



## HamS

I wonder if it is maple that grew up there where Stumpy is in all that Iron dirt and the iron is making it yellow, or some other mineral. I don't know, but I can sure speculate. Or it might be http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/osage-orange/


----------



## StumpyNubs

We do have some beuuuuuuuuuuutiful dirt in Michigan, *Ham*! (And anybody named Hamilton is A-ok with me… since my name is also Hamilton…)

*Bandit*- I just take off the wood from broken tote and wrap duct tape around the long brass screw. Works great, you should try it…


----------



## BrandonW

Yup, I have the same plane, Stumpy and it works well for the price. Great for glue.

Bandit, there's a seller on ebay who sells them-both tote and knob. It's been the subject of this forum in the past a couple of time (If only this thread were searchable/navigatable [sic]). Perhaps we can track it down.

Don, Locust may be the answer-I didn't think it was maple but it's like nothing else I've worked with, but I haven't worked with locust. It's from some firewood I found at the dump, so I don't now the provenance.


----------



## BrandonW

Ham, I haven't worked with Osage Orange, so that may be a possibility too.


----------



## bandit571

Found the seller on ebay….... Hmmmm. About $40, I THINK it is time to get un-lazy. I just put the $40 in my gas tank, almost filled it, too. Should be enough to go to work this weekend, all three days of it.

There is Sat. , Sun. , Mon. , and Tues. The three letters left are What?


----------



## ksSlim

Highland woodworking sells replacement plane parts for Stanley. Ask Dr. Google for the link.


----------



## bandit571

As for the "other plane" in that re-hab story of mine:









Almost done. The last time it looked this good, I made a blanket chest out of old floor boards ( Pine):









Now, as for that broken tote:









Maybe some super-glue for now?


----------



## SamuelP

bandit - I have often admired these totes and knobs. Look under the SALE tab and there are some decent deals for what you get.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, that tote looks fixable. The best part is there is no screw hole on that one like there is on the larger planes. I would just sand the broken ends flat and use regular wood glue to put them back together. Once it drys sand it and refinish it. Its worth a try


----------



## thedude50

even better use gorilla glue wet the wood and stick it together. i have a picture in a book ill look for that shows you how to make a clamp that will hold the tote tight while you glue it up. my second choice is tight bond iii it is a great glue and holds up to the pressure. the moisture cured glue is by far the strongest. If you box up that red plane and ship it to me Ill gladly sand blast it to a raw state for you otherwise you can buy a cheep soda blaster at harbor freight and you will always fing something that needs blasting I went all out on my cabinet and love it I would trade off lots of other tools before id let my sand blaster go I have used the heck out of it and it is really fun to play with this is why ill do your lobster plane for free ps you pay the shipping both ways should fit in a medium flat rate box or smaller ..

I should have known Mikey would be part of the cry baby brigade that wants the thread killed


----------



## bandit571

Tote is a form of plastic called Bakelite. I'll super-glue it back and see how it works. Lobsterback will get a good strip show next week. Got a better wire wheel going in. I might still cobble up a wood tote, just to see IF I can do it. Old barn wood Oak, or Ash. They framed the barn with white oak as rafters, and even had a black cherry 2×8 as a floor joist! The cherry is the tray you see some of the plane parts sitting on. I have some 6/4, and 4/4 white oak available in the shop. I also had several 4×6 beams of the stuff. Might resaw to get some QSWO for a tote?

As for Mikey, Who cares? I did show the whinner that this old dog does not back down from any cyber bully.


----------



## thedude50

if you look back a ways there was a link to the lee valley totes they would be easy to modify for use in your case I have them on my cpu but I am not sure how to ul them to this thread


----------



## drfunk

Bakelite takes super glue ok - epoxy really well. Not sure it would do well with polyurethane glue.


----------



## StumpyNubs

This might be a great time to try your hand at making a new wooden tote to replace the broken bakelite one. I just saw some plans on the internet somewhere…


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, here is a link to the tote templates http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=63262

All you have to do is print the template for the size tote you need, cut your stock to size, glue the template on or tape it on and drill your holes/trace your pattern. These templates make it a LOT easier.


----------



## bandit571

While I was down in the basement, I decided to clean up another plane as well. Just a little block plane by Stanley, yep it says so right on the body AND the blade. Inbetween the two "posts" that hold up the blade, these is a"2" stamped into the body. Ahead of this area, another stamped area. It is "C 157". under the chip breaker there are TWO stamps. Looks like a "5" with a "g" below it. Iron has a Stanley stamp with a "Made in U.S.A." below it. Also on the body, Stanley was kind enough to cast: STANLEY No. 110 MADEINUSA . Seems to be a "keeper", kind of simple, and easy going, just like me.

I'll post a few photos in a little bit.


----------



## Visions

Geez, you guys are all high dollar dreamers. I just want one of each model of E.C. Emmerich plane they make, and maybe throw a few from Lie-Nielsen on there too (hey, they're made a in the same state I live in!), like their ""The Works"":http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1460 joinery tool set, an Iron Miter Plane, (brass, both left and right), Low-Angle Jack Plane set, and a Low-Angle Jointer

I'll be good with just those. Nothing too exotic, just generally "good" tools.


----------



## Dcase

Kenny, Each model of E.C. Emmerich and those LN planes are pretty high dollar in my view. I guess thats why they are called dream planes though.


----------



## bandit571

ah, now for some photos of that little block plane:







one more of the black area









Is this a cap iron, or a chip breaker?









and a shot of the blade/iron









and the sole:









This is the FIRST plane I have owned. I had this since the 60s, at least.


----------



## Bertha

Welcome Chapel Hill and Kenny! Some really nice stuff in here today. I've been milling; pics later.


----------



## jusfine

Bandit, you must be older than I am… in the 60's I only had Pokey and Gumby to play with…no planes for me.


----------



## Bertha

I absolutely love the ECE's. I've pushed a few around but own none.
.
http://www.ecemmerich.com/fertigungsprogramm.html
.
I want the fillister
.
Interesting story:
The Story Of The E.C. Emmerich Company
Began 150 Years Ago When Lincoln Practiced Law

The master-craftsman, Friedrich-Wilhelm Emmerich, founded E.C.E. in Remscheid, Germany in 1852.

In that era, cabinetmakers usually made their own tools. The founder made such fine planes for himself, that his colleagues offered to buy his tools for their personal use. The plane making business started and grew. Soon, the founder and his son, Max Emmerich, had to leave their small workroom and build a plant to make planes.

In the third generation, the two sons, Karl and Friedrich-Wilhelm increased the company steadily. In 1930, third generation Emmerich, Friedrich-Wilhelm, founded a branch in England and headed it.

During World War II the branch in England became self-supporting. However, factory buildings in Remscheid burned down completely. After the war, the other third generation son in Remscheid, Karl Emmerich, rebuilt his plant and re-opened it for business. After 1950, his fourth generation son, Friedrich-Wilhelm, supported Karl. In 1971 Karl Emmerich died.

After completing his education, Hans-Jörg Emmerich joined the company as the fifth generation and present owner of E. C. Emmerich toolmakers.

All owners were, and remain today, technicians who maintain the machinery in good mechanical condition. Most of the machines in the factory were specially designed and built by the Emmerichs. Today, the E.C.E. brand is well known worldwide by cabinetmakers for high quality planes and for other fine, hand wood working tools.

Around 1950, Friedrich-Wilhelm, with his father Karl, developed the Primus adjustment system with no freewheeling of the screw and no back sliding of the iron. It remains unique in that regard. The adjustable Expert jack plane and the Pocket plane followed.

Setting the wedge too hard can no longer damage traditional wedged planes. A modern, E.C.E. patented integral steel wedge support prevents such damage to the plane body.

Carefully trained employees are today's basis for producing E.C.E.'s high-end tools.


----------



## drfunk

I've been coveting their frame saws recently. Especially the rip and turning. The farmers saw is killer fast for rough cuts and wet timber.


----------



## Bertha

Doc, I love that they offer a 28 inch. Did you notice that they're making tool chests that drop into "Systainers"? That's a targeted market


----------



## donwilwol

Start (it was one of these. A couple of parts plane from Wayne)

Thanks Wayne!!










Trying out the DMTs









Midway discovery









After a trip to the parts box









Opps (this was from the edge of the wood, not the blade)









Further testing









This endeavor came out much better than my attempt to sharpen my panel saw.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don- looking good, I love my DMTs…

My 'new' toy:










Gotta do a quick once over, but sole has rust (no pitting) to clear up. ER bath likely!


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, how are you going to approach the nickle plating?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, I can now plane circles around my shop!!!


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I also have the 113 and I have a question about it that I have not been able to find the answer to. Maybe you can help me out now that you got one…

On mine there is a screw on the back of the plane behind the frog, its located just above the sole. By removing that screw can you take the frog out and or adjust it? The screw on my plane is froze and I have been unable to loosen it. To make matters even worse, due to the location of the screw I cant easily get a screw driver into there so I cant even really get a good grip on it to break it free.

The reason I want to take that screw out is because I want to take the frog out and hopefully adjust it. If taking that screw out wont let me remove or adjust the frog then I will stop trying. Can you check yours and let me know?

Here is a picture showing the screw I am talking about. You can see I have all ready stripped the head a little trying to get it out.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I am DEFINITELY going to have to get one of those. I've been wanting one for a long time, but those close up photos make me feel woozy with desire!

I seem them on ebay once in a while… now I just have to figure out how to talk the wife into it…

Maybe if I tell her it's a razor for shaving her legs?


----------



## Dcase

The 113's have been going for cheaper lately on ebay. I saw a few ending this weekend that were still as low as 50 dollars.


----------



## JGM0658

If taking that screw out wont let me remove or adjust the frog then I will stop trying

Stop trying, the screw serves no purpose other than to hold the "frog" in place. I took mine out to see if it was to close or open the mouth, but all it does is hold the frog in place.


----------



## Dcase

JGM- Can the frog be removed if I take the screw out?
. 
Al, I think you once said on here that you would buy a LN plane if they had a 4 1/2 in bronze… Here you go.. Hurry up though, auction ends in a couple hrs  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lie-Nielsen-No-4-1-2-Bronze-25th-Anniversary-Bench-Plane-/270907185230?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1353984e#ht_500wt_1361

Don, So how did you like the DMT stones? Also, your fingers are going to start looking like mine. Cuts from the wood are the worst.


----------



## JGM0658

Yes it can, but there is no adjustment possible. You might want to do it just to check all surfaces are smooth and even. It is what I did when I got mine a few years back. Once you have dialed in, it is a pleasure to work with.


----------



## jaxonquad

Cool! I wondered what this was for….


----------



## Bertha

Dan, that's a bit rich for that 4 1/2 but it sure is pretty


----------



## lysdexic

Al, I tried to buy the LN 4 1/2 for you. But my bid of $720 didn't win. Sorry. I guess it's the thought that counts.


----------



## JGM0658

$721?!? You can get the same plane new for $350…...jeeezz….


----------



## thedude50

my lumber jocks tool bar disappeared i think it is corrupt and cant fing where i d/l ed it from any help is appreciated


----------



## superdav721

Dude mine has been resetting itself. I posted it here


----------



## lysdexic

Don't know why but like to post on this thread when I am 2 and 3/16 sheets to the wind. I am sitting in the lobby of the Sir Frances Drake in San Francisco approximately 2 and 3/64 tanked. I just want to say that I really appreciate yOu guys taking the time to post your experiences and knowledge here. I really enjoy this thread.

Whatever. Another round for the heathens!!!!!

Love u, mean it….........


----------



## thedude50

I am glad your here in the golden state i would have come up to meet you had i known you were going to be here in my area your like 2 hours away and i am in bed reading and fighting with my wife I would have loved to get there and meet ya are you going to stay in the city for much longer I would love to show you my wood plane collection but Clovis is a bit of a drive for you from sf.


----------



## thedude50

that is a limited edition that a collector had to have my bronze no1 was 200 but the le went for 600 go figure its all hype imho


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys I was in the north part of my state shopping around and I ran into this plane. Its a wards. I know nothing of wards. Do you guys know of the brand? Is it worth owning? btw it was $85.00


----------



## ShaneA

Scott, one of the best posts since Ryan was lapping a plane in a trenchcoat, out of the back of his ride. Classic. Good luck on the next 4 61/64 of your buzz.


----------



## Dcase

Superdav- Thats basically the same thing as the Stanley #45 plane. I am pretty sure Stanley made the Wards planes. Stanley would make planes for other companies and put the other companies name on them. I am sure the quality of that plane is fine.

For 85.00 I would pass on it. Unless they are not pictured it does not look like that one comes with any of the other irons. You can get a Stanley #45 in the same condition as that one for less then 85. However if they include a lot of cutters they sell for a lot more.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, if you are asking me me to show my tote
In a french tote, it ain't going to happen.


----------



## thedude50

i agree i have a much nicer one id sell you for 80 dollars and it has a few cutters no cur==tters no flying chips


----------



## thedude50

scott put your tote away you are in the city and pulling out your tote could get you an unexpected boyfriend not that there is any thing wrong with being gay but be careful bro


----------



## lysdexic

Thank guud I is only 3/1.618 inebriated


----------



## ShaneA

Its official Scott, 7 sheets has been achieved. Be careful out there.


----------



## thedude50

don't drink and drive in California they will put you away big time


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Dan. It had a good feel and there was a #5 wards in the floor. It was in the usual condition, they wanted $20. I have to many 5's now. There must have been a local hardware store that sold these. Thanks for your advise.


----------



## Dcase

I think the Wards planes were made for Wards Department Store. I am pretty sure I read that somewhere. Makes sense.


----------



## superdav721

Now I want that #5 wards. Just for the logo.


----------



## thedude50

your up kinda late dan is every thing ok


----------



## Dcase

Ya, I am fine, thanks for asking.. Kids were up late and I had lot to do after they went to bed. I am going to head off to bed now though.. I hope to work on some kind of a project tomorrow, didn't get much done today.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks for your sincere concern Shane. So, my phone died so I beat up
This Asian kid and stole her phone in order to post. But I am OK now thanks for asking Dude .


----------



## Brit

Hope your head's alright this morning Scott. If not, a brisk walk down pier 69 should do the trick. Don't barf on the sea lions though, they don't like it when you do that. Don't ask me how I know. LOL.


----------



## Bertha

Hair of the dog, Scott! You can do it! Don't let those Cosmo's with extra grenadine get the best of you!


----------



## donwilwol

Morning all…...Are you guys trying to hide information again? Holy cow, can't even go to sleep without gettin behind.

Dan, so far I like the fact I have a set of stones, but to be honest, I'm not going to sell my oil stones just yet. They work very well, but not any better than my oil stone. What do you guys use for lube on the DMT's. I know Paul Sellers uses window cleaner. I tried that and it seems to work pretty good. I tried my diesel fuel/mineral oil mix I use on my oil stones and that DOES NOT work well.

One thing I did notice they slide around more. I need to build a box to hold them in place.

Dave, I've had a few Wards p[lanes. Like Dan said, they appear to be stanley's Good planes and they seem to pull a decent price on ebay. I agree $85 for that #45 is abit high.


----------



## Bertha

^Don, I use a spray bottle of water with a "glob" of Murphy's Oil Soap in it. 
EDIT: I read somewhere, Don, that someone damaged a DMT with some hydrocarbon; either kerosene or diesel
Check out the grain on this piece of chestnut I resawed this weekend:


















The pictures don't do it justice. It's got an assymetrical sunburst pattern & old square nail holes. I think I can resaw it into two 1/2" thick boards but I don't have anything centered in my linen press to highlight it. I thought about using it as a feature on the caseback but I think a TV will probably end up going behind the top two doors. Maybe I'll save it for a small jewelry case with two doors. Hmmmmm

You can see the uncambered #5 lines on the shot with the flash.


----------



## donwilwol

Side by side drawer fronts with the right hand side of the photo in the center would be pretty cool too.

I won't be using fuel oil again. I don't want to risk ruining my DMTs. Thanks Al. I stole a bottle of the wife's "squirt" (as she calls it). I'm not sure it it will freeze in the shop or not.


----------



## Dcase

Al, the grain in that piece is amazing. I think thats a piece I would save for a small jewelry case like you said.

So I recently bought another Stanley #4 and when I took it apart here is what was under the frog…


















I don't know about you guys but I love it when I take an old plane apart and find a nice collection of shavings and saw dust that has been compacted and settled there over years and years.


----------



## Bertha

Those are both excellent suggestions. I'll probably resaw it and see how it pairs. I haven't designed the chest yet, so I could certainly incorporate two shallow drawers at the top of the graduation. It's not terribly square right now, so I'll have to see how much usable wood I've got.
.
Dan, that's some fantastic crud. Put it in a little baggie and keep it in your emergency kit. If you ever had to use it as kindling to start a life-saving fire, the plane gods will descend upon you and guide your path


----------



## bhog

New guy checkin in….holy crap it has taken awhile to get through this thread.I have learned a few things and had a few lol's.


----------



## Bertha

Welcome, Brandon! You don't have to read it all; I know I haven't Free verse, brother. Any questions, just ask these guys. My fiance is from Chicago. I'm heading up there on business next month. 
Edit: Brandon, I think we like the same type of furniture. Clean, angular lines. I really like your projects.


----------



## donwilwol

welcome Brandon. I'm not sure anybodies read it all. Miss a day and it may take 3 to catch up. A great group of guys gather here. O know I've learned a bunch…..still learning.


----------



## ShaneA

That is a pretty impressive pile of crud Dan. I had a couple like that too, one was even mixed with some oil/grease type stuff. Talk about flamable.

Hopefully Scott makes it out of Cali without using up all three strikes. Not sure they allow LJs in Alcatraz.


----------



## Bertha

^It's OK, ShaneA, I remember when Scott freed himself from a Haitian prison a few years back…the hard way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey Brandon, welome. You really read the entire Epic Thread? That makes you eligible to be the thread historian…


----------



## Bertha

He's got my vote. Are we keeping track of these titles? I know Dan is the Keen Kutter custodian and RG is the Keeper of the Camber. We need a pocket reference.


----------



## BigYin

Nice plane restoration/refinishing site here

http://home.comcast.net/~rexmill/planes101/refinish/refininshing.htm


----------



## Dcase

Speaking of Keen Kutters, I bid on a few nice KK 4's last week but lost them. Someone was selling two in the same lot and it ended up going for more then 50 dollars. I would like to get a #4 KK.

Bigyin- I visit Rex Mill's site often. I agree, its a great restoration and information web site.

I have spent most of the weekend so far working on a Bedrock #606 that I bought from Shane. This is my very first Bedrock plane so I am anxious to get it done so I can try it out. I am waiting for the finish to dry on the knob and tote now. The iron is pretty shot so I think I am just going to snag the iron from my #6 for the time being. I'll post some pics as soon as I finish it.


----------



## Bertha

^I can't wait to hear what you think, Dan. I trust you to be totally objective. I also trust you to be totally subjective I can't think of a better tryout than the 6. Keep us posted.


----------



## Brit

Al - You're going to need more hotkeys. 

http://lumberjocks.com/Brit/blog/28178


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan- screw came out easily, frog is apart ofthe plane now for cleaning. My problem? Lever cap screw is frozen in place. I've oiled, I'm being patient…


----------



## Bertha

Seafoam. Seafoam Deep.


----------



## ShaneA

I have finally managed to get some pictures taken, I will try to space them out some, as not to overwhelm you guys. The first set I would like to share, is a Clifton 400. This plane was a gift from a fellow LJ. What a guy! One of the many reasons this thread should never die. Thanks again for the little plane. I shined it up a little, couldnt help myself, but I guess you guys know that by now. This one is pretty sweet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Really? Seafoam is a penetrating oil?


----------



## ShaneA

How about a Bedrock family photo?


----------



## Brit

Respect is due Shane! Beautiful restorations. I've got all mine to do in this summer.


----------



## racerglen

Aw, Shane's kids out for a walk with daddy..
Now that's a nice family, shoes shined, teeth polished and ready to go to work.
(Is drool permitted ?)


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys for the welcome.I missed a couple of posts im sure but would bet I read 90%of it.

Bertha thanks for the comliiment but im not sure what I was thinking with that microwave cart.My wife really liked it and wanted a dresser that was similar ,same glued up type sides.It turned out nice and the cherry is turning a good color,I am really slacking on project posting…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Heat removed the cap screw (my old standy-by)...

It is 'in commission' and doing work!










Honed blade, lapped sole and frog. Nice plane.


----------



## Brit

Hoorah!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brit, I'm moving into your territory now by thinking horn transplant on the d-12… Any cautions, besides find an applewood donor? Not done anything like this before… Do the repair before sanding, or ? What you think?


----------



## Brit

Just make sure you line the grain up poperly. I've not replaced a horn yet, but Joe (Need2boat) has and I think he is doing one now. Shoot him a mail.


----------



## HamS

smitty, how much apple wood doyou need? I am getting ready to prune two trees. A two inch thick branch might be big enough to make a horn. I am also going to be cutting down a crab apple tree in a week or two. Does crabapple make good totes?


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, between you and Dan you got me looking at 113s now. Will this madness ever end?

Shane, pretty impressive family photo there. I like that cute little clifton too.


----------



## ksSlim

Shane- nice sroce!! I didn't make it to the sale in KC this weekend, and good stuff?
RRocks make me jealous!!!

Smitty-ATF + mineral spirits 1/2 & 1/2 even better than Kroil-don't know what seafoam is.


----------



## ShaneA

I will call this one Frank. This is some kind of 4 1/2 plane, that came to me in a box with a few other planes. It was in bad shape. Someone had replaced the original lateral adjustment lever with a "new one". The plane was rusted and pitted pretty badly. I think it was Dan that said it would be a "fun" one to restore. Well, it took longer than any other plane I have worked on. Lapping the sides and back was some sort of endurance even. I was able to remove the ugly lat adjuster. The adjuster came off and the pin that holds it remained in place. So I took an extra adjuster from a #4 and filed the hole a little larger till I got a larger friction fit, a large improvement in my opinion. I sanded and cleaned all the parts, repainted, worked forever to get the lever cap to where I could stand it. I am still not sure if this is a bailey or not. It may be, but the one odd thing about it, was the frog screws were unique to this plane. Other stanley screws wouldnt thread to it. But it now has a stanley depth adjustment wheel, a stanley iron, and breaker, plus a stanley lateral adjustment lever. This plane actually works quite well. But it took a long time, and on several occasions, I was thinking I should punt. But I am glad I stuck with it. Saved Frank's life.

The hand tool sale is 2/18 Ks Slim, you have not missed it yet.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, that is a beautiful set of planes and the 400 is just awesome. Can't wait to see your plane till.


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, love that Bedrock family photo! All flat sides too! Great work on the restores. I've only got Bedrocks in the jack plane size, but hopefully I can acquire some other sizes since I think they're beautiful planes and a bit nicer than the Baileys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Al - That chestnut keeps getting better. 2/3 complete with the milling? Seafoam the gas stabilizer, really?

Welcome Brandon.

Smitty - Congrats. And fire made it turn…

Shane - Outstanding Job. That is a great family photo. What is the blue i am seeing on the Clifton & Frank planes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, I love Frank, it's a great plane that certainly owes it's 'life' to you! Nice job!

RE: the applewood, I don't want to pull the Epic Thread off topic so I'll hit some entries in the Saws thread. But, I have a donor and I've made the initial 'cut' at grafting on a horn-shaped piece that I'll file and shape ala: Andy (only to a much less refined and capable level).


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ShaneA

Tony, it may be the flash from the camera? Not sure, but they are actually a lot shinier in person, than they appear in the pics. Cameras and technical stuff make my head hurt. : )


----------



## drfunk

I'm with what's his name now. They should shut this thread down! I haven't been able to get a reasonable deal on a plane from ebay for weeks now and I blame this thread.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Doc, that would be a 'purpose,' something we're supposedly without… Sorry, the epic thread goes on.


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, Funk. I think the prices on a lot of planes have actually gone down a little bit this past month.


----------



## thedude50

don trend makes a laping fluid for the diamond stones it is not windex it works well and is not very pricy .

Shane all you need is a 602 and your set is done maybe if you wont break down and buy mine you will find one in the wild it looks like you did a greaty job on the 3 i sold you I am proud of you man you are quite a craftsman . \\\

Warning Off topic for a few here

Spent another entire 12 hours in the shop and got a lot done I am almost to the point where I can start building things and last night my wife said she was proud of my effort and that I could do woodworking full time if i can make it meet my bills I hit the floor I know I have been down pretty far since getting the pe and trying to die followed by all my falls and bad health but for her to believe i can do this means the world to me I am going to come up with a few projects to sell one i will be making on a regular basis is the norm abram deck chairs I am going to make them from ipe the other thing i am going to sell regularly is norms wine storage rack wine is big here in california and redwood is available in clear grade second groth managed forrests these tables will be selling for 700 each if you want one let me know ill be gladd to ship it as a knock down back on topic]]

I need to sharpen my scrub plane and feel intimidated a bit don't know if i should use a machine or the thousand grit diamond plate


----------



## BrandonW

That sounds great, Lance. I wish you the best on this endeavor!


----------



## superdav721

Good luck Lance. Let us know where you post your product. I will spread the word as best as I can.


----------



## lysdexic

Lance,

Here is a Lie Nielsen video on sharpening scrub plane irons


----------



## drfunk

Well, I'm starting to think one of you guys must be moving in on my territory. Expect a very prejudiced stink-eye when I find out which one of you it is!!!


----------



## thedude50

what kind of plane are you looking for dr i may have a deal just right for you


----------



## TechRedneck

Just spent some time in the shop between projects and was staring at a bunch chisels to sharpen. I was following Paul Sellers thread on hand sharpening and thought I would give it a try.

I'll be damed… Worked like a charm and was quick and easy. The thought of clamping 8 chisels in the honing guide did not thrill me, so the secondary bevels were slightly rounded, honed and stroped. Razor sharp.. No hair on my arms.

I still sharpend the plane irons using the guide, secondary bevel and ruler trick but next time I may try a plane iron on the Fulton scrub and see how it goes. ( baby steps)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The strop portion of that Sellers video really, really helped me! It's the last piece of the puzzle I was closing in on, but he shoved it home and now the polish is there! Every once in awhile you see someone do something and a light bulb goes off; well, that's what heppened with his post here on LJs. One of the many ways this site rocks…


----------



## TechRedneck

Yea Smitty same here. We'll have to thank Paul for reminding some of us about how the old timers did things. I love the tech but sometimes it's the simple things that work best


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

We've talked quite a bit about Wood River planes in the past, and I think Scott did a post dedicated to his observations on the Wood River totes. Well, I had a chance to touch and use real, live Wood River planes over the weekend at a Woodworking Show and can tell you I definitely felt a difference with the WR totes vs. my Stanleys, and it was the thickness of each tote's base. Thickness in the 'height' of the front extension of the totes where they flangle out upon the sole of the plane. My hands (not large, by any means) felt crammed against this extension… it was pretty remarkable how quickly I sensed the difference in the totes over what I'm familiar with.

So, I'd suggest for WR totes what Mr. Lee suggested with his own Veritas line: get out a rasp and be prepared to re-work them to your liking. And that isn't something a lot of new tool buyers want to do, I'm thinking. Just my .02 worth.

Oh, and I got to 'play' with the Veritas small skew rabbet… Wow, so heavy! Very impressive tool, indeed. Didn't pull the trigger, but I'm more convinced that ever that I'll have one someday…


----------



## thedude50

yes to each his own the totes while not as nise as the Wischmann totes I get for my restores I liked the woodriver 6 planes tote the 4 seemed to small in my huge hands and i mean huge I wear a size 17 wedding ring and i dont like the new stanley tote at all but it fits my ha=nd well and seems to make my arm feel better when i use it I think most of my LN Planes are too thin no girth to the tote it a odd feeling i dont like skinny totes they feel like toys yeas Smithy totes are a personal thing maybe the most personal.

I had an LJ friend help me with the siding on my shed a couple of weeks back and hadnt figured out what to do for him then while cleaning up the shop i realized i had this router table i tested for Rockler a few years Back pretty nice bench top router table so i called him up and asked him if he had a router table yet as he is just setting up his new shop at home and he said he didnt have one so i had him come over and i gave him the table it was a great feeling to give away a nice gift to a LJ buddy


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good for you, Lance, Great Story! And, best of luck on your goal of woodworking for a living. Sounds like you have a plan and great support at home, and those are two key pieces of the puzzle!


----------



## Brit

*loveth* - Just use the 'img' button on this thread to post your picture. I could do with a laugh.

Also, we don't let just anyone comment on this thread. You have to pass a test first. Here's yours:

Describe in no more than 500 words how to cut a houndstooth dovetail joint. Once you've submitted your answer, a panel will be formed and then we'll get you removed from the site.

Have a nice day!


----------



## racerglen

Now you've done it Andy..The powers will kill the thread, a dating service for plane lovers..plain lovers, hmmmmmm

;-)


----------



## Brit

In case anyone wonders what my post #9234 was all about, there was a bogus LJ by the name of 'loveth' who said:

"hello 
good day to you i m loveth i m single girl i m about 24 years old i know that this forum is not a dating site but i have a reason to contacting you i want to make friend with you and i will like you to email me back so that i will know your mind 
for this isuue and so that i will also send you my picture for you to know me this is my id [email protected] im expecting your mail soon kiss with love"

He/she has now been removed.


----------



## Bertha

Smit et al, Seafoom Deep Clean is the only thing that freed up my jointer tables. And I tried everything including heat. At $8/can though, it ain't cheap.


----------



## Dcase

Brit, I got an email this morning that was like that. It basically said the same thing about wanting to be friends and for me to send picture. I just skimmed through it real quick and deleted it.


----------



## BrandonW

Wait?! WHat happened to the 24-year-old single girl? We need some diversity in this thread!


----------



## Bertha

^did someone call me? I thought I heard someone call me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey!

I'm sorry. I have been trying to catch up with this thread.
I didn't know how to just move towards the end withouth a lot of clicking "show next 30 replies" except to make a comment.
Soooooo…..
"*COMMENT*"


----------



## Bertha

^Genius, William! The bold, the caps; it was worth the effort Seriously though, what's been going on, William? You're one of the more prolific guys on this site. I've seen you blast together something over a weekend that would take me a summer. Fooled with any handplanes lately?
.
Edit: it's important to note that with all the recent complaints about this thread, William points out the only requirement to get current: just have your say!


----------



## Bertha

Have y'all seen TheDude's 602 for sale? It's probably the prettiest one I've ever seen in my life. I'd have a hard time messing with this one.
.


----------



## racerglen

And the only comment he's got was how much money that was for a handplane..
It's a beaut, but WAY too rich for my blood..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actually, I don't use hand planes. I don't even own one. My kids have two that KTMM gave them they've been learning with.
I'm a power tool guy.
However, several Lumberjocks friends of mine are active on this thread, so I figured I might come on over and participate.

You never know. I might read something I want to add my three cents on.


----------



## Bertha

^it's a lot of money but it's well priced, even a bargain. I just don't see them come up and when they do, they usually go for quite a bit more than his asking. It definitely wouldn't lose value. Up to now, though, all my planes are users. In a weird twist for me, I'd have a hard time using that one. It's just every single thing I look for in a plane. The stance/dimensions, the metal patina, the dullness, the deep hue of the wood. It's spectacular.


----------



## Bertha

William, all of us own a host of powertools. My current project is going to be power-heavy (if I can ever get the stupid milling done). Powerguys are more than welcome here and only the most powerful of galoots are resawing by hand. I can't say I've ever done it. We can talk linkbelts and Baldors all day if you want to


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and for future reference (I forget who told me this), if you're dealing with a long thread such as this one, you don't have to keep clicking all the way through it. As interesting as I think some of this may be, I'm not up to going back and reading over 9000 posts. All you have to do is make a comment and it will move you to the end of the thread after you hit "post this reply" 
Then add it to your watchlist, and each time you come back, it'll start you closer to the end, usually wherever you made your last comment.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bertha, I take the Tim Allen approach to my wood working. I want power tools that dim the light in the shop when they start up.
I must say though, that I have recently, from watching KTMM and SuperD realized the value of hand tool work in some situations.

My back problems prevent me from using hand planes. Trust me. I tried and ten minutes of it put me in bed a few days.
I have been watching a Paul Sellers video on sharpening though and working on my sharpening skilld for my chisels and lathe tools.
In the same video (I'll get the exact name of it when I go back to the shop if you're interested), theres a segment on sharpening and adjusting hand planes and irons. I watched it too just because it was interesting.


----------



## racerglen

Or just click on the "new comments or replys since you last checked" at the upper right side..
that'll also take you to your last viewing .
The pulse page, has that feature, especialy if you favourite a topic.


----------



## Bertha

^planing can be rough on the back, that's for sure. I cringe when I watch the traditional Japanese craftsman on the floor with their leg cramped up to hold the work. Even if it's just a shoulder plane or a tiny apron plane, I think a powermonger can enjoy an occassional schwip, schwip. I, myself, covet transformer exploding massive vintage machines. If I had the shopspace and a TommyLift, there's no telling what I'd be ruler over. I'm currently looking for a Walker Turner radial and a big Oliver TS. I'll probably have to cut a hole in my shop wall but…hazard of the hobby


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'd never have known that if you hadn't told us raceglen. I never clicked any of those buttons.
I like my way too though. I'm a longwinded talker most of the time. So I just stick myself into the conversation whether I belong or not. I'm annoying that way. Noone on Lumberjocks has complained to me publicly yet though. And the ones who have done it privately were so nasty about it that I felt their argument invalid.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I watched this guy on YouTube a while back that turned a small lathe by hand while he held his chisels with his feet.
I was trying to figure out which would cramp up or go out first if I tried that, my feet or my back? Then who would help me off the floor if I got down there like he did?

You can always take them apart to get them in your shop Bertha.
If Fonzy could take apart a car and put in his apartment, then you ought to be able to disassemble a saw and put inside. It'll teach you all about the inner workings of it.


----------



## Bertha

Lol Fonzy. That guy could do anything, and look good doing it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Or you could build something big in the shop. 
You've seen what I've been working on lately haven't you?
KTMM and I are doing a joint project building a 16" bandsaw.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Solid oak.
It'll have a resaw capacity of around ten or eleven inches. I got in on this project because I couldn't afford one this big made in a factory.
If you go here, there's plans available for all kinds of stuff.
There a reader there that has built a very large, and nice table saw.


----------



## Dcase

That 602 does look perfect but its rich for my blood as well. Especially for a plane that I wouldn't use. I paid a lot for my #2 and I have hardly used it.

I built some built in bookcases for my sister last summer and I did a lot of the work on site. There really wasn't a solid work surface for me to use my planes so I ended up doing a lot of planing on the floor. If I ever do on site work like that again I am going to build a nice sturdy portable workbench.


----------



## Bertha

I have been secretly following that build, William. I love shop builds more than just about anything else. 
.
Dan, I'd love to have it just to admire. That's a REALLY slippery slope for a guy like me I've been reading about the Japanese shop lately. Some use a trestle with a beam jammed into a corner. They use a nail stop and (of course) drag the plane downward toward the stop. I'm wondering if you couldn't prop a plank on a sawhorse and screw the plank to a cleat in the wall corner. Plane away. After all, a workmate ain't going to cut it


----------



## racerglen

Geeze Al..don't say that about workmates !
Andy will have a hairy !
Notice how much he uses his ?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Since I noticed in your original post you said, handtools in general are acceptable, I have an issue I'd like opinions on.

I cannot find the type polishing compound that most people use on their leather strop (I'm sharpenind mostly chisels) here locally. So I started thinking on it and done a little googling. SuperD gave me some insight on a different thread. I would appreciate other input as well though. I think it's an interesting question.

What if any, alternative polishing compounds would work well on a leather strop to be used on wood working tools?
I'm thinking stuff like:
Mother's Chrome and Aluminum polish (one I read about when googling)
Rubbing Compounds for automobiles.
Scratch Removers for automobiles.
Stainless steele polishing compunds like you would use on silverware.

These are just a few ideas off the top of my feeble brain. I'm wondering what, if anything, though that others might have had experience with.


----------



## donwilwol

hey William, most of use here are Paul Sellers fans to some degree. His advice in many of his videos is use what you have or what you can find. I've tried different grits and haven't seen much difference. You can even use bare leather and/or newspaper. Look at Mads microscope thread. Some good info degree. Id post the Link but I'm on my phone.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you Don. After doing some research and listening to Mr. Sellers, I have become aware that the topic somehow gets make more complicated than it needs to be. I was just wondering if any others have tried other options.

Last night, the curiostiy got the better of me. I used some silver polish my wife had around (she was at work, don't tell her) with great results.
I just wonder of others have tried the same.
The compounds that most recomend are cheap. However, if you I can't buy it locally, I hate having to order things online and then wait (usually wait and wait and wait) for it to come in the mail.


----------



## BrandonW

Welcome William.

RE the 602-- yeah, it's beautiful! I'd love one, but it aint gonna happen soon on my student salary. How about a student discount, Dude?


----------



## donwilwol

I've used bare leather with great success. I've read that some old timers would use the palm of their hand.


----------



## BrandonW

That's pretty serious to use the palm of your hand. I'm a big fan of leather myself.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I've tried it. I think the whole computer day job has made my hands a little to soft


----------



## Bertha

William, I'm the first to admit that I'm totally confused about all the offerings. I ordered a big "green" stick and a big "red" stick from a metal joint many years back and I'm still using the same green stick. I used one of those resurfacing kits on a stainless dishwasher and I have no reason to believe some of those polishing compounds wouldn't work. I use autosol on the strop but have absolutely no idea how it compares to any of the other compounds. Even though I'm a scientist, I usually go practical rather than scientific; in this case, however, I think the microscope could tell all.


----------



## drfunk

See I'm not crazy. About a year ago 602's were going for about $300-400, now they go for $500-600.

I admit that there is a certain something extra about Lance's that makes it spectacular. That one is a mantle piece just as is.


----------



## Dcase

No leather strop for me. I have never tried using one before. I polish the edge of my irons on my .5 micron film.

I often rub the burr off on the palm of my hand. Just a quick drag of the edge across my palm. As many times as I have sliced my fingers open I probably shouldn't be doing this


----------



## Bertha

C'mon Dan, get you some chaps and give them cheesels a rubbin!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^I have the 'red' stick, and 'green' stick, and 'white' stick that came w/ the 8" polishing wheel I bought (cheap) a year or so ago. My strop uses the green because the strop is salvage from a green, overstuffed chair that went to the curb. I like to coordinate colors that way. ;-)


----------



## Dcase

Here is the 606 that I spent most of the weekend restoring. I didn't get the iron sharp so I don't have it taking shavings yet. I will try and do that tonight.

Also, here is a Bailey #4 that I picked up recently. This is a prime example of a plane that I wouldn't restore. Other then a little on the iron/breaker there was no rust on this plane. This plane has very nice patina and looks fine just as it is. The reason the iron/breaker are lighter is because I did soak those in EvapoRust.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Both are very nice, and I agree with the call not to rework the #4. That lady is grand…


----------



## BrandonW

Spot on. No need to remove such a pleasant patina. That's a nice 606 by the way.


----------



## drfunk

Dan - gorgeous 4. That reminds me that I need to finish up my 606. Sad thing is, all it needs is a new tote and blade (both of which I have in a shoe box ready to install).

Ever since I had my roof remodeled over my garage I've been doing something peculiar… So I moved all my tools that weren't "2 man lift" into my basement because I didn't want them wandering off with one of the carpenters lurking about. Anyways, tools have been slow to make their way back, because the garage is still quite a mess (I kept all the cutoffs from the job - and there were *a lot* of cutoffs).

What I've been doing is using my planes serially: In other words, whatever is the latest one I've fixed up, I'll take that one, only one, up to the shop and use it for *everything* (shooting, jointing, smoothing). Then when it gets dull, take it back, put it on the shelf with the other dull ones, fix up another one, only one, and begin the process again.

The one side benefit of this behavior is that I have become very skilled with a drawknife. I use it almost as well as a jack plane now.


----------



## Dcase

I hate having dull planes on my shelf but its common. More common with my larger planes. My two main smoothing planes are kept sharp all the time. I usually end up honing them after every use.

I have another problem, when I have a plane that I need to sharpen I will end up taking it apart and finding other areas that I need to tune or clean. I might revisit the chip breaker and find I need some more tuning there, or I will find the frog needs to be tuned. Even if this stuff doesn't really need to be tuned its in my head that I need to do it. Also, while everything is taken apart I will end up waxing all the parts and body with paste wax and oil all the threads and holes. I end up doing all this stuff when all I really needed to do was hone the iron. I think I just like taking planes apart and playing with them


----------



## Brit

I'd never have thought that about you Dan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The Paul Sellers "strop" revelation of last week was immediately put to use on my #8 jointer; it needed work and once it was honed, MAN did the polish come through via strop. Then I looked at the till and said, 'I should do all those irons up while I've got my stuff handy…'

And then I put the stuff away.

But the #113 iron did get the fully monty, along with my go-to #4 smoother. So only a few more to go before all the bench planes are sharp. It won't be soon, though.


----------



## RGtools

I have picked a few points in each project that I go through everything I own and check that everything is sharp and set up perfectly. It only takes an hour but man it makes the next stage of the project go smoother.

It's nice to reach for any given tool you own and have it perform exactly as you intend it to.


----------



## Bertha

Man, I'm so bad about this. I'm ashamed to say that I never know if a plane I pick up is going to be sharp. Chisels, now, that's a different story. I have a hard time remembering what I did to a plane the last time I used it.


----------



## superstretch

put some masking tape on it with the last-sharpened date. oorrr get a tracking app for your phone.


----------



## Bertha

^Dan, would that give me an excuse to put barcodes on my planes?


----------



## superstretch

tsk tsk tsk.. not barcodes, QR codes!


----------



## Bertha

Your nerd is strong, Luke.


----------



## superstretch

You want nerd? I'll give you nerd.

open up terminal or the cmd prompt and type:

telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl

press enter.


----------



## donwilwol

software developers? We need an app, read a reader at the sharpening station, its sharpened, read a reader at the workbench, its used. Sharp? Well that's a different app.


----------



## superstretch




----------



## Bertha

I don't get it. All I see is my screensaver.


----------



## superstretch

lol.

I can be obsessive sometimes, but the person/people who did this take it to a whole 'nother level.


----------



## Brit

How do you plane a 6" square leg with hand planes keeping the two opposite faces parallel and each face square with the adjacent face?


----------



## Bertha

It's a challenge, Andy. I usually start with the legs, then adjust my project dimensions if I take too much off! I usually check with small square, scribble a pencil mark on the high edge, plane it off, repeat. I tend to use the jointer for this because I'm best trained to plane flat with the big boy.


----------



## drfunk

Try square, jointer and *marking gauge*. Get one face flat, make it your reference face. Mark the distance for the opposite face with a marking gauge - plane to the lines. Make one of the remaining sides flat and square checking frequently with your try square. Break out the marking gauge again to do the final side.

The other approach is to use a shooting board after one side is flat and square at the ends.

Winding sticks can also help with twist.

Easy peasy.


----------



## Brit

Thanks Dr. That is exactly what I thought the process would be, but I was looking for a second opinion. Now I have it. Cheers.


----------



## drfunk

Anytime. Right now I have a 18 inch shooting board, someday I'd like to make a 6 footer. It makes the process so easy and fast - all but eliminates the try square effort.


----------



## Brit

I agree. It's a must have for squaring lumber with planes. have you seen the one Poopiekat is making?

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34646#reply-386049


----------



## RGtools

DR beat me to the punch on your question Andy…but I will add this, put the true faces of your Roubo style legs (just a guess) where the joints go…this way any inconsistancy gets thrown where you can eaither deal with it easily…or it does not matter.


----------



## Brit

Thanks Ryan, good advice.


----------



## ksSlim

Don't kow doc, i"m only 5'18" and 240+ But after building a long board, I found, I can boot scoot n shuffle and still do the best work in the last 3 feet. Don't know what your "wing span" is, but try it with a crude mock up.


----------



## lysdexic

ksSlim,
I don't know if that is quite fair. 5'18" equals 6 foot 6 inches. So, you are a pretty tall dude.


----------



## Bertha

Slim, you're one tall dude. 
I'm going to start using that. 
How old are you?: forty
How tall?: four feet, twenty inches


----------



## drfunk

My wing span is 5' 18" but I'm not that tall. I also happen to be 20 years, 197 months old. I replaced almost every single one of the doors in my house, so I got pretty good doing the 6' 8" (or 5' 20") shuffle. I'd have to think a shooting board would make it easier.


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, there has been some madness on the web today. I am suprised by the fact that some things still suprise me. I think some jocks stopped taking their medication?

Dan the bedrock is coming along nicely.

When talking strops, is there a certain type of leather needed? If so, where does one get it?i think I would like to try one. Thanks


----------



## lysdexic

Good question Shane. Although I already have beautiful strop given to me by Al. I just don't know how to use it quite yet.


----------



## thedude50

*Well, I'm starting to think one of you guys must be moving in on my territory. Expect a very prejudiced stink-eye when I find out which one of you it is!!!*

well dr I must ask what it your territory


----------



## Bertha

Yeah Shane, it's been an odd day in oddsville. Dude, while you're here, I've almost got your chess piece blanks ready. Give me about another week. I haven't forgotten.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, did you paint the 606? What paint did you use?


----------



## waho6o9

Plywood + 3M spray adhesive + Leather = stropping board. You can use a belt, or scrap leather from a leather shop and it will work fine.
You can get rouge on ebay for stopping and add some oil and you can strop for a fine edge.
I was using green type of stopping compound, different colors for different grits.
The set up works well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, I'm using scrap leather from an overstuff… The fuzzy side.










I can mail ya some- interested? Pm me…


----------



## ShaneA

So fuzzy side for contact with the edge? I would not have guessed that, but what do I know?


----------



## thedude50

on strops all the mfdg use the same compound the auto-sol clones the best though is diamond paste talk about glass dmt sells it it isn't cheep but it is the best I use more tormek paste than any it is a more concentrated type of auto-sol auto-sol is cheep and does a fine job but if you really want a glass finish diamond paste is by far the best

Thanks for all the kind words about the 602 I really want it to have a real woodworker buy it and use it I sharpined and tuned it it shaves very well the smaller iron must make thin ok because the shavings are marvilous i should go back down to the shop tonight and take some photos .

The Shop is even getting better with another full day out there some wood arrived today and I also scored 15 eastern black walnut trees today and 5 pecan trees these are part of my Forrest California with trees for future woodworking i plan on buying trees and getting people to plant them on their family plots and in neighborhoods so we can have fruit like pecans and Black walnuts that are over 6 dollars a pound here in ca un shelled I want to be responsible for groves of trees through out California i want to plant some chestnut trees here too as there aren't any in the state and you can now import the trees as year old bare root trees then in a hundred years the harvest will begin and woodworker will have good wood to work here in the golden state


----------



## waho6o9

Looks like a gotta try the fuzzy side. I'll mail Shane some compound and he can make his own, PM me.


----------



## thedude50

thanks Al I cant wait the shop is almost ready to photograph I still need to pipe in the dust colection and I have a few more urgent things but it is changing more quickly than i thought I am ready for a new adition to my shop blog and i have started a list of projects and sold my first comishond piece today my first from this shop is what i am talking about I have been out of the game for too long the comeback is slow and dilligent I really know the chestnut will make a great set with eastern black walnut as the dark board and table color it will be the first thing I have ever made for a museum it will be all hand work and will go on display at the Kirney Mansion here in Fresno


----------



## chrisstef

heres a little somethin for ya boys … a #78 NIB !!!!

http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/2814403076.html


----------



## ShaneA

Waho, I have some compound. I have the rouge, and a couple other colors. I think Paul was demonstrating with rouge? I guess I just questioned what side of the leather, the needed thickness, size, type, and those kind of things. Your offer is appreciated.


----------



## RGtools

Old barbers strop for me. No compound. I would like one that was mounted to a board though….the thing can move around a bit more than I like as it stands now.

Grampa would kill me if I cut the thing up though.


----------



## jaxonquad

I need to flatten a transitional jointer, not sure which method I should use. Should I use my fore, or lap like a cast plane? how do I avoid chip out on the mouth?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey Wayne! Been there, done it. Use your fore, only the very, very finest of shavings, mouth chipping shouldn't raise it's ugly head.


----------



## thedude50

I would be on the fence too so I would only use a plane if i knew it would make perfict shavings but using sand paper will cause grit to imbed in the wood causing scratches when you use it So i say get the plane its sharpest and take thin cuts like Smith says with a sharp plane you shouldn't get chip out


----------



## BrandonW

I used the smooth side of a piece of leather, attached to an oak board, with the veritas compound. Seems to work well for my purposes.


----------



## jaxonquad

Thanks fellas. One of those 'duh' moments…Cant have the looks and the brain huh?


----------



## RGtools

Wayne. Two things. Make sure the blade is in there and tensioned as it would be when you flatten the sole (make sure it's backed off so you do damage your tools) as this counteracts and tendency for the pressure exerted on the tool to warp the body. Here is a good set up for planing the sole.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, it's a little intimidating messing with the bottom of a transitional.

Brandon, I only used the fuzzy side because I figured it'd hold more compound than the slick side. Have no idea which (if either) is correct (?)


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, I'm with Shane. I usually use my 5 1\2. Make sure it's sharp.

Lance, I'd love that 602, but a 608 comes first. I've almost bought yours a couple of times. I need to be good for a while.

Fuzzy side is good.

Not sure what else I missed. 14 hrs in transit. I hate fly in.


----------



## mochoa

You know, my only issue with the green compound (I have used flexcut gold which is the same I think) is that if you really look into the fine print the will tell you that the average particle size is .5 micron. But that means that there are particles larger than that (who knows how large, they won't tell you). ( I read about this in Leonard Lee's book on sharpening) You can see the scratches those particles create in Mads' pictures. It does benefit your edge if your finest stone is 1200 grit but not if its 8000. The point is that if there is some other compound that is truly .5 micron or less such as automotive compound I would want to use that instead. The problem is I don't see on those products where they tell you the micron size of the particles. Anybody have more info on Auto-sol and some of these other polishing compounds?

I know I know, at the end of the day its sharp enough for woodworking and people have done it this way for 1000 yrs. It's just human nature, we always are trying to improve things.

By the way on of the keys to Paul Sellers method is that he only strops the flat side of the blade a very few times just to knock of the bur, too much and you will create a very small micro bevel due to the softness of the leather. I would use the smooth side of the leather to minimize the round over effect.


----------



## thedude50

my 602 or my 608 the 608s are getting hard to0 find


----------



## mochoa

Hey Ryan, tell me about that set up? I was doing it in my bench vise but I was concerned bout the vise warping the shape of the sole. Your way seems to distribute the clamping pressure better.


----------



## derosa

Dude, have you ever eaten a black walnut? My parents have one and they taste gross. One exception, there is a greek recipe that involves picking the walnuts before the shell hardens, stuffing them full of cloves, boiling them in a honey mixture and then canning them for a little while. Best served by dipping them in rose water before each bite. Only had it once but it is a wonderful delicacy. 
I also can't wait to get some pecans planted around here this year.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wayne, you get a choice between looks and brains?
DANG! I could go get my PHD!


----------



## mochoa

I like Paul's method, and if I had already bought some Arkansas or DMT stones that got up to around 12000 I would be all over it. But right now I am using sandpaper up to 2000 grit and finishing off with .3 micron. Changing paper is a pain so I dont do it as often as I should.

So I'm shopping around for my fist stone. I have about $100 worth of birthday money to spend, what say you guys? I'm really considering getting a 8000 grit stone, applying Paul's advice (kind of) and letting one side dish out for use on the bevel and keeping the other side flat for the back of blades.

I guess in the end its all about personal preference and they all work. What say you guys?

Oh, and by the way, I drove back home from New Orleans today, visiting the parents, and stopped by an antique shop in Alabama, picked up a couple of sweet old chisels. More prove that Paul speaks the gospel…. Convex bevels:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OMG, those chisels have been rode hard… THey need your help, Maur!


----------



## mochoa

Yeah they need some work but for only $7 each it was low risk. they are both 1.5" wide.


----------



## mochoa

P.S. this from Brent Beach's shaprening site. I'm not trying to debunk or refute anything, just sharing information on polishing compounds.

"Tools for working wood and Hand America make bars and pastes that contain only Chrome Oxide grits in the 0.5 micron range. 
Because these purer compounds contain only very fine abrasives they can only be effective when used with micro bevels. They remove metal so slowly that if they were used on the entire bevel it would take a very long time to remove the scratches left by the previous grit."


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No issues w/ debunk or otherwise, Maur. Each level of stone or paper or diamond erases the scratches left from the one before, of course. But until I hit the 30 strokes that paul sellers demonstrated, I never got a polish, as in reflection polish, on the backs or bevels of my irons.

Oh, so many ways to sharpen. It really boils down to picking a method and sticking with it to get the most out of it you possibly can. The strop is playing around the edges (Hah! Punny!) for me, in that my finest DMT isn't very fine. So it's now part of my arsenal.


----------



## thedude50

like i said dmt diamond paste is the best

Black walnuts are used for making fudge the nut has a bitter taste that is blended with the chocolate to bive you a marvelous contrast family had a candy business years ago and this was a big thing our fudge is grand and requires Black eastern walnut which we will be growing for wood for future woodworkers like my grand children


----------



## thedude50

with all respect to Paul I cant buy the square edge off a stone that isn't flat no i have to say that is a unique practice. i cant put my hat on. I will be getting a set of shaptons but mostly for a quick honing job I have a worksharp a jet and the king of sharp the tormek and I lap to a mirror ill put my stuff up against anyone's and ill tell you I was sold on the shaptons due to speed a hone job in under a minute It is a thing of beauty the key is flat stones the lapping plate is like 400 dollars and i am sure it is worth every penny I also have the pss1 from m power with a full set of the dmt stones for it i can lap a micro bevel into existence and take it through 4 grits in a minute and a half the edge is amazing and is just wonderful that system is cheep at only around a hundred dollars


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RG that is the finest setup for truing a woody that I've ever seen. Impressive, man!


----------



## Dcase

To flatten the bottoms of my trans planes I just ran them through the power jointer  Sorry! I did go over it afterwards with a hand plane though to smooth it out. It did the job for mine.

Mauricio- Yes, I painted the 606. The paint I used on that one was Dupli-Color® Engine Enamel DUPDE1635 Ford Semi Gloss Black. I have used a few different types of paint and to tell the truth if I looked at all the planes I have repainted I couldn't tell you which one got which paint. Any good quality Semi-Gloss paint will probably look just fine. I put a lot of coats on so that the paint builds up to a nice thick finish.


----------



## mochoa

Dude, your sharpening method seems sound but its too rich for my blood, Pauls method seems effective with little investment. I will check out the DMT diomond past.

What stones is Paul using? Ez-Lap plates? Is that like the Shapton diomond plates?

Smitty I've seen a set of 3 DMT diamond stones (finest 1200) for about $100 with a wooden holder that seemed pretty nice. I may look into that.

Dan, I'm going to go check that paint out for my #6, the japaning has a lot of rust. You get it at the autoparts store right?


----------



## Bertha

^Dan, I wasn't going to admit it but I've done that too. I kept tapping the infeed table until it would barely take a bite off the scrap. I'm guessing 1/32" or less. If you bite too hard, you'll spend the rest of the day closing the mouth


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, I just bought a set of used DMT dia-sharps off ebay for $100. It was 4 stones from course to 3 micron.

I used them a little last weekend. Here's my take so far. (compared to my oil stones).

I like the fact I have a set. My oil stones are flea market finds so each one is different.

I know what grit I'm using with the DMTs, the oil stones, I guess.

I use diesel fuel - mineral oil mix for the oil stones, window cleaner for the DMTs, so the DMTs smell better.

I like the fact the oil stone add oil to my blades, not water or cleaner.

For some reason if I set the oil stones on my bench (I use an aluminum topped industrial cart) they stay in place as I sharpen, the DMTs slide around, so I'll need to make a wooden holder for them.

I know Paul Sellers doesn't use power, but looking at the chisels you just posted, that's absurd. Buy a slow speed grinder with the right stone(s). If your one a tight budged, buy a regular grinder (used usually for $15-$20 or new at HD for $50ish) and buy the right stone. Yes, you can burn a blade, but you can also NOT burn the blade by being careful.

I think its unfair after one weekend ( I sharpened 3 or 4 project planes) to make a comparison, but that said, if I feel the same way as I do right now in 3 or 4 weeks, you may be able to buy the DMTs. I just like the oil stones.

I'd trade these 4 DMT stones for a flat side 608 in a heart beat. Even thought my oil stones coast me a LOT less, I would NOT part with them.

That's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Bertha

^Hmmm, food for thought, Don. At $100, I would have snatched those up in a heartbeat. $100 for a 608, I'd snatch that up too 
.
For me, nothing new to report in the shop. I've got a random plane shot, for good measure:
.








.
The chestnut stack is slowly growing. I'm about 1/3 of the way through my stash, I'd estimate.
.








.








.
I really like these two guys:
.








.
You'll notice on the left that I remembered to collect a jar of fine dust from the bandsaw. I'll cut it into glue and use it for any filling needs down the road. I always forget to do that.


----------



## Brit

A random plane?

I've heard of smoothing, jointer, scrub, jack, shoulder, rebate, moulding, etc., but I've never heard of a random plane. Is that for creating uneven surfaces or something?


----------



## superdav721

You could hold it and dance around your bench. Then it would be a random orbiting plane


----------



## RGtools

The Set up on the wooden plane is really nothing special….but it is rock solid. The only thing you can't see in the picture is the small blocks of wood I placed over the screws in the Jorgenson hand screws…to prevent any marring.

Side note, while we car looking at this plane. I really would like to find another blade for this guy that I can have ground straight. Anyone know where I can get tapered blades with matching cap irons?


----------



## mochoa

Don, that is food for thought indeed. I would agree that if I found some nice Arkies at a flea market I would stay with those and strop. I would rather spend the extra cash on planes.

There is no doubt I will be using a power grinder on those chisels. I did get a grinder recently but don't have the right stone for it. In any case I wouldn't like the hollow grind on these big chisels. I am going to try the belt sander first.

Thanks for your 2 cents.


----------



## BrandonW

RG, I'd just look for beat-up wood bodies on ebay and take the blade from one of them. There are so many different manufacturers of those old tapered blades that it'd be hard to set up a good search for them.

Something like this, perhaps:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Wooden-Wood-Plane-/220388129128?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335027f968

What's the iron width you need?


----------



## Bertha

RG, I know a lot of the Japanese irons are tapered. Unfortunately, they're also quite pricey.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, we have to have a plane meet-up soon!


----------



## donwilwol

Ryan, let use know what you need. I may have something in the parts box as well.

Al, you must have quit a stack by now. The way my RAS is set up, fine dust settles at the bottom of my cardboard box collector. So whatever I've cut recently has a supply of filler.


----------



## RGtools

Mauricio, I just realized we have the same counter top. Ubatuba…if I remember right.


----------



## RGtools

Will Do Don. I need to measure the thing.


----------



## waho6o9

Purple heart, zebra wood, and an oak racing strip was used to make my first plane, and it made some curlies!
Woo hoo, I am stoked it work out. 
Next plane will have an IBC blade in it, thanks guys, this one has a hock blade and I'm pleased with it.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, we have to meet up for sure. I can pic your brain on history, I like history, read mostly about the Romans, haven't made my way back to the Greeks yet.

RG: Yep, Verde Ubatuba. It's my backdrop for a lot of my pictures, though the reflection doesn't help.


----------



## BrandonW

Very interesting plane, wahoo! I really like the purpleheart. How is the blade fixed in place? You have a bailey type lever cap, so am I right to assume that you have a screw in there instead of a wedge? Also, is that the Hock iron displayed in the pics? It has a nice angled top, which I'm not used to seeing on Hock irons.


----------



## mochoa

Nice plane wahoo, I made one with a hock blde and I like it. I want to make a big jointer. Interesting how you used a metal body plane with the lever cap.


----------



## Bertha

Wahoo, that's the first homemade transitional I've ever seen! Awesome job!


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you for the feedback, much appreciated.
BrandonW: I used a bolt with a threaded insert instead of a wedge. And yes, it is a Hock blade.
Mauricio: I'll try an post a picture of the threaded insert and bolt. The wedge was removed because 
it got in the way of the curlies.
Thank you Bertha


----------



## Bertha

^Wow, from this angle, that zebra was a really nice choice. The grain at both the toe and heel are freaky beatiful. I was just saying how much I hate oak, lol; I sure like it here. I'm thinking that you could install a tap on the bed, then a round-head screw; that way the cap would work just like a transitional. That being said, this plane probably works just as well with a mallet tap. It's really one to be proud of.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for updated picture, Wahoo. I would suggest adding a chipbreaker, if only because it would give the lever cap some more surface area to apply pressure.

Is this a newly acquired Hock iron? I've mentioned before on here that the shape of their irons is really off-putting, but maybe they've changed. Perhaps they've heard us. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

One of the few things Al and I disagree with, I love oak. Maybe because I've used it for everything from fence post to kitchen tables, but still the plane looks great. I'd like a better idea of that cap hold down. It's different and interesting.


----------



## saddletramp

Al, I'm going to be headed south in a few weeks. If you don't stop posting all those pics of that wormy chestnut …............. well, just don't blame me if it comes up missing. Wasn't me. I didn't do it. That's my story and I'm sticken to it.


----------



## BrandonW

Too bad *this* doesn't really work.


----------



## Bertha

^lol, too bad it doesn't cost $8. I'd buy it, lol. Saddle, I'm the sharing type. If you mosey by, you might not even have to steal any


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Brandon, what is that?
Is that the new controller for a WII wood working game?


----------



## mochoa

Brandon W, its painfull to see what they done to that plane….

DonW, there are some pretty good deals on some 10"x3"x1" Arkasaws stones on Ebay. They look to be of pretty good quality. I can get a soft white and a hard black for about $100.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330680955183?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330686270943?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

I would prefer to look for antiques but its a crap shoot on grit sizes.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio the most I've paid for one is $18. The rest were a couple of bucks, so its worth the crap shoot.


----------



## Bertha

Brandon W, its painfull to see what they done to that plane….
It's true, Mauricio; a horned smoother probably.
But if the guy gets the $800 he's asking, the joke's probably on us


----------



## mochoa

good point. how big are the ones you have found?


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, I may try to convert one of my old worthless metal planes into an rc car. That'd be awesome. You'd have to get the wheels just low enough so the plane still takes shavings.


----------



## saddletramp

But Al, potentially: "the buying of the GMO antique may be an investment with a far greater yield than the one of the investment gold."

;0)

Brandon, don't forget the pics, this I've got to see.


----------



## Brit

Go for it Brandon. I would imagine it would take quite a bit of power to get a plane to take a shaving though. I wouldn't fancy re-packing the parachute after each stroke


----------



## Bertha

^lol Saddle. Brandon, put some wide slicks on that little badboy.


----------



## bhog

Anybody have any experience with the veritas blade/chip breakers for stanleys? I do not remember anything in this thread about them.If it was covered then I am not a good candidate for thread historian. =


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, once a title has been designated you will need to create a "Kill the designation on the handplane of your dreams thread" to get out of it.

No experience with the veritas blade/chip breakers for stanleys here. What exactly is your question. If I had to guess, I would think they would work fantastic, but that would only be from hearing about veritas and using their scraper plane. I plan to purchase the IBC set one of these days for my 604, just because the IBC has come highly recommended from several other LJs.

A question for you guys. If you scroll back a few days, you'll see a Shelton #9 (like a #4) I received from a fellow LJ. So far I've done nothing except sharpen the blade and test it. It works fairly well, but the mouth is to wide for it to ever be a great smoother. A new IBC blade would make it every bit as good as any Stanley (who probably made it in the first place). It needs a new rear tote, just because its ugly, and the typical clean up. What would you do with it? I'd gladly clean it up and give it to someone who would replace the blade, or clean it up and replace the blade and sell it? I'm just looking for opinions.


----------



## lysdexic

bhog,

I have used 3 sets of Veritas replacement irons and chip breakers. I chose them for no other reason than the fact that I have ordered several things from Lee Valley in the past and the replacement sets were already on my Lee Valley wish list. I like the tapered shape. They work very well and required a little honing out of the box.

Somewhere around here I read that they got great reviews but I have not read them.

**I can not make a direct comparison to any other brand.


----------



## ShaneA

Don, I have no clue about your question. It makes me a little cautious on some planes to get spendy parts on them. I know WC had the 3's and 8's on sale. But you are looking at full price on the 4 or 5 size.


----------



## bhog

Don ,well played sir-well played.
I was wondering if anybody had used one,or even held one and could comment.I was thinking the same thing and have been happy with all the veritas things I own. I guess I could be a guinea pig-lol.

I'd prob clean it up and give to somebody.


----------



## donwilwol

Maybe I'll make a #4 jack.


----------



## lysdexic

bhog - Nope, nobody around here has used one - sorry.


----------



## bhog

Lysdexic, sweet just what I wanted to hear,thanks.I have searched for reviews also but havent found any.

Sorry I typed that up and put the kids down-then hit reply,didnt notice you had replied.


----------



## jaxonquad

I want this sargent , just for the CAP!


----------



## BrandonW

That is a pretty sweet cap. I also like the "4 most" cap. Too bad they are selling those planes in a group, since it raises the cost above what the planes are worth.


----------



## mochoa

Will that WC #8 blade fit a #6? I thought. They used the same blade?


----------



## ShaneA

I think 6's are 2 3/8 and 8's are 2 5/8.


----------



## lysdexic

Concerning Stanley #45's:

Does any one here have an opinion /source that explains the different types. What are the differences? Is one vintage better than the others?

Are there any caveats or nuances to acquiring one? Full set, piece meal, flea market, ebay, Leech?


----------



## BrandonW

I think the WC irons are only on sale online, not at the stores, so it's not that much of a discount because shipping aint cheap.

Mauricio, If you do get a new iron, you may also want to get a new chipbreaker as well, especially if there isn't much thread on your current chipbreaker screw.


----------



## mochoa

Good call Brandon. I'm gonna keep hunting for vintage irons.


----------



## mochoa

I had thought of skimping on the cap iron.


----------



## BrandonW

Does your #6 not have an iron? There was a nice Keen Kutter iron/chipbreaker set (2 3/8") that sold earlier today on ebay. The Keen Kutter irons are nicer than vintage Stanley's in my opinion because they're a bit thicker.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scott - re: acquiring a 45… Try to get it as complete as possible, knowing that "Complete" raises the price alot. Complete to me is two sets of rods and two boxes of irons, main body, center skate and fence. Don't need a box for a user, or screwdriver.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, my 6 has an iron but wiith a short life left on it. Ill.watch for.keen kutters. I'm warning a couple of 2 3/8 irons that look like they will work.


----------



## thedude50

happy valintines day you all I spent the day scaring up some cash and then I went and got the wife a stufed animal and a box of sees truffels and things that aret regular chocolate we have now been married for 21 years I love her to death and will do anything to make her smile .

Then it was a few hours of paying bills on eBay This was followed by another 12 hours cleaning the shop I have a few things to move to the shed but then i will be cleaned up and ready to take photos of the hand planes in the shop the machines and the rest of the place I am actually 90 percent done with this phase of the project the next phase will be the electrical and plumbing phase where I run the power for the new lights put them in I think i am going to have an electrician come and do it as I am too old to climb ladders any more then it will be the improver wall outlets I was thinking of having conduit put into the garage floor so each machine can be plugged in with out cords being on the ground or up to the ceiling where the tools are that are not on walls then another plumbing task compressed air to each machine and drop hoses for easy use and last but not least a set of tubes for dust collection I am to that point after i finish the rest of the cleanup tomorrow and then the project building begins I may start working before I am done with the electrical and the dust collection and the air lines but they are the next step towards having the shop of my dreams. This is the first week i didnt buy a plane in the last 2 years Unless i buy one tomorrow kinda crazy i AM THANKFUL TO YOU ALL AGAIN FOR THE SUPPORT with out you guys this would not be getting done

on the veritas blade a chip breaker how thick are the blades it i am right they are 90 thousandths thick and the ibcs are 140 thick they are perfectly flat not sure about the veritas but remember veritas has not won a major award for cutting since they parted ways with IBC the cosman blace chip breaker has had the best press and it in my opinion the finest blade on the market to get the most out of a vintage plane


----------



## Bertha

Scott, I've wondered this same thing myself. If you go too far back, you start losing some features you might want. I've got a couple and the SW era one is by far my favorite. I bought it with one lowly iron, then pieced together a few bulk sets off Fleabay. The full sets are quite expensive, but not as expensive as buying them one at a time, lol. There are modern iron reproductions out there somewhere. You gotta get one, man.


----------



## donwilwol

My #45 is the best kind of all. It was a gift (my first i believe) from a then new LJ friend. It set the trend for expectations for this site. Its just another reason I try to give back any chance I can. It a contributing factor as to why that other thread pissed me off so.

A few pieces off ebay and a new box and all I need now is someone to teach me to use it. 

Edit: And I didn't mean to avoid your question Scott, I will be looking forward to hear if there is an answer. Its actually a question I have about all planes in general. I know they would all be different, but finding the information can be a little daunting.


----------



## BrandonW

Yup, Don, that is the best kind. Well, my 45 belonged to my wife's grandfather-also one of the best types of 45s.  Let's be clear, by 45 we mean Stanley 45. 

I imagine all the parts from different series will still work with each other, the main differences I've seen is how decorative the castings are and how the knob attaches to the outer rail. I see them sell in pieces for rather cheap on the bay.


----------



## donwilwol

That was the 45 I had in mine. My springfield was purchased new. Its an 1911 45 acp. I had to send it back to get the sites fixed, I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with it. They put some nice moveable sights on it, now it shots like a charm (not that I can shot it that way).

opps off track recovery;


----------



## Bertha

It a contributing factor as to why that other thread pissed me off so.
It has been proposed that we start some sort of indexing/cataloguing function from this day "forward". I said that I was "all ears" and I am. If anyone can think of a way to make this thread searchable starting today, let me know. I can't imagine how we'd do it, but if we could make the thread more searchable, I'm sure we'd all be willing to help. I don't feel like it's giving into hostile trolling if it helps everyone. 
.
Just like Lysdexic as a teenager, I'm all ears.
.


----------



## mochoa

Don: Nice Shavings, and nice patina on that plane.

Al, you always post the best pictures.

Pane Iron question. Is there any reason a Vintage Fulton iron wouldnt fit a #6? The one I'm seeing on Ebay is also 2 3/8" wide?


----------



## saddletramp

I don't have a clue as to how one would index this thread Al but I'd be willing to bet that one of our resident computer geeks will be more that up to the task. In the mean time, here is a pic of my 45:










errrrrr…................

uuuummmmm….........................................

I

MEAN

MY

45s










and one lowly 44


----------



## superstretch

Its fairly absurd to try to index it on the user end.. short of Martin writing a search script, the idea is pretty much dead in the water. My gut tells me that the 'suggestion' is merely a facade to stand behind whilst trolling and flaming.. to fake sincerity so as to try to be relevant to the thread


----------



## Bertha

Tramp, is that 1911 a Wilson?!!! And how do you like that Judge? Have you shot it with the long .45's yet or just .410. What's that Derringer chambered for? I'm all questions.
.
Sadly, this little guy is the only gun I own
.








.
Well, on second thought, I might have a few others tucked away somewhere
.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio- The Fulton irons will fit the Stanley planes. I know because I have a Fulton iron in one of my Stanley's.


----------



## mochoa

Sweet! thanks Dan! I think I might pop on this one on ebay then. Buy it now price is $11 plus $3 shipping. Not too bad. Its got a lot of length left on it.


----------



## saddletramp

Al, the 1911 is a S & W, beautiful fire arm and a joy to shoot. The derringer is a Bond Arms Snake Slayer chambered 45 long Colt/410, fun to shoot but an abominable trigger pull. Love the Judge, it's also 45 LC/410 and it shoots both very well. The single shot muzzle stuffer is a Thompson Center Arms Patriot in 45 cal. and you can drive tacks with it as well. :0)

Love my 45s.


----------



## Bertha

I was jesting above, of course. I'm a .45 guy all the way (and I have a cache of black guns, of course). My safe queen is an Ed Brown .45 but I've got a tac'd out SigP220 and a Glock21SF for my junk gun. I hate Glocks but I clean mine in the dishwasher and at 13+1 of +Ps, what's a guy to do. Good light work gun. I've got a bobbed and ported SW .44. Never owned a Thompson but I sure know what they can do. They chamber some of those in absolutely ridiculous calibers. I've run into the old BondArms at work before (if you know what I mean). I can tell you professionally that it's a stopper. Much better quality than most derringer manufacturers around and a nice company history. Bit pricey, though. I'll have to tell you a story about that trigger pull in private one day. I've got a few more 45s on the radar. I've resisted the XDs but I ran a few through the compact the other day. I hate the stylings but it's a reeeeeeally nice shooter. My next custom .45 will be a Wilson.
.
That black gun in the picture is a Sig5.56


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

As far as recos for types of 45s (the wood cutting types, BTW) - it'd be safe to say get a later variety that uses the notched irons. Depth adjuster works very will with those notches, can't imagine what a pain it's be on the pre-notch iterations. And setting the depth on the multiplanes is pretty much a key operation.

Get the notched irons, and the knob is on the outer fence (as it should be, too). You want that knob grip pushing the fence towards the work vs. pushing down on the front of the plane.


----------



## lysdexic

If you want an index - buy a text book. Garrett Hack published a fine one.


----------



## Bertha

^
.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

As far as an index, there's a practical limit to the work that would have to be done to create a subject-matter 'glossary' for this thread. But, if there were a way to jump to specific views within the thread, progress could be made. For example, the URL for those members who have visited before ends with:

...26023#first-new

If it were possible to create link that would display the topic of the thread on top, with the standard 30 replies below *starting with specific reply*, for instance, replies 8000 through 8030, we'd be getting somewhere. Then Al's original topic could be expanded to include this ability to jump into the threads at 500-post milestones. If we wanted to add text describing major topics within those milestones, I'd say we've done all we can.


----------



## bhog

Not sure how I missed that "My life hurts and its your fault" thread but I found it and read through it and ….................... Some people are tweaked.And the maturity of some individuals is just ,well kinda sad,but funny,and then really sad.(lol)

I actually really like my #110.It was my first and all the fighting we've had over the years I still use it.Once its set I leave it untill it needs sharpened.


----------



## mochoa

Al. hahhahaha, that pic is freaking hilarious.

Saddle: thats a nice 45, so those only cut with the grain or is there a nicker for going across to the grain?


----------



## Bertha

Bhog, that thread was like a scab that I couldn't quit picking 
.
Smit, I like that idea. It would be hilarious to look at a list of the "important" subcontent per 500 posts, ala:
1) Dan crowned Keen Kutter Custodian
2) RG's cambering numeration becomes law
3) Philip Marcou visits
etc.
.
It'd be hilarious but it sounds like a tremendous amount of work. 
.
Mauricio, the 45 has a little three-pronged spur as a nicker. It's fastened with a screw so you can rotate, exposing a fresh edge. It works a bit better than some nickers (78, for example) because the stance of the 45 is generally wider and more stable. I don't know if that makes sense but it feels less "tippy" to me. 
.
Edit: perhaps, as suggested, we should implement your idea from this point "forward" Smit. We could start with the index, then make it happen. For example:
1) Jusfine gives bertha an infill; bertha overjoys
2) Andy donates workmate to science; placed on Mars rover
3) Lysdexic drinks three Coors lights and drunk blogs
etc.


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, the 45 nicker is leaps and bounds above the Craftsman 78 nicker specifically.

Don't forget the fainting goats, I'm sure we'll want that indexed as well.


----------



## jaxonquad

I believe the early Fultons were made by Sargent….Ive read that anyway But who really knows!? The deeper I dig, the more ?s I have.anyway… Speaking of sargents Im in need of a few sargent parts…If all your interested in is the blade *Mauricio* i would buy the rest of the plane off ya…Heres my new toy 414 Sarge









and Its sisters.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for the offer Wayne but I just bought the blade from ebay.

Nice set of planes, is the 414 like a stanley #6?


----------



## Bertha

I'm really starting to come around to the Sargents. Fine looking plane.


----------



## BrandonW

I love my Sargent VBM 409.

Mauricio, the numbers correspond to the lenghts of the plane:

Sargent 409 = Stanley 4 (9 inch plane)
Sargent 414 = Stanley 5 (14 inch plane)

etc.


----------



## RGtools

I need to snap a pic of my most recent aqcuisition….based on previous conversations I think Al might crap himself.

But I can't tell without an index. 

I have thought about some of the more definitive postes getting links in the body of the subject line….it would be a hell of a chore though. This place kind of became the hand tool forum because we did not have one yet…it's hard to stop a snowball once it starts rolling down a mountain…but why would you want too?


----------



## Bertha

*But I can't tell without an index. *
Huge lol. Although I'm only 40, I still like to crap myself. What you got, bro?
RG, people like to ignore the fact that there wasn't a handtool forum when this thread started.
.
I'm going to retreat to guess about your new acquisition. What could it be…..


----------



## JGM0658

But I can't tell without an index. 

Shouldn't we just stop worrying about it RG? We are giving *one* guy way too much importance. This thread is like the off topic forum, if it bothers you, don't click on it! Period.

In fact out of spite and just so I am off topic I wont post a pic of my LN carriage plane or the scarpers…


----------



## bhog

Al completely understand .I just about jumped in there and said a few things,but me n anger dont mix well.

Took my first shavings with a #7 earlier.It seems to be a real touchy plane like my #4.Probably need some more time with it but made some super thin ash and maple strings.Its kinda cool taking a rusty spider and bug infested old tool and getting it to sing with ya.I probably should have taken some more time on re habbin it but really wanted to use it.


----------



## lysdexic

Wayne,

That second pic is quite handsome. It reminds me of the covers of the Lee Valley/Veritas Catologues which are always sexy in a vintage tool kind of way.

BTW, when did I ever drunk blog? Must have been someone else.


----------



## bandit571

Went out shopping last night. Bought a Buck Brothers iron for that ol'Red #3-4 that I'm re-habbing. They come with a hollow in the back, I guess to make things easier to sharpen up. Bought a stone as well. That iron was a WHOLE $3+ tax! Go out to Home depot and get a couple as back-ups.









I sharpened the #110's iron as well. i also took a stone to the soles and sides of a couple planes









got the lever cap all cleaned up as well. No more blue paint!

On another tool type, I also bought a router ( the electric kind) at Sears last night. It had both types of colletts, and both a fixed and a plunge base. 12 amp motor, 6 speed, soft start, with three LEDs as a "work light", All metal, NO PLASTIC except for some clearview parts. Even has an edge guide with a circle cutting attachment. All for under $150.

As for an "index", maybe a Virtual Rolodex? Spin the wheel, get the deal sort of thingy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh man, the boys in the HOYD thread are in fine form today!

I'll ask Martin if it's possble to break into a specific range within the thread. If it isn't, any index is DOA, because seeing inividual posts is useless.


----------



## Bertha

*It reminds me of the covers of the Lee Valley/Veritas Catologues which are always sexy in a vintage tool kind of way.*
.
I was going to say the exact same thing but I was worried you guys would think I was being too pottery barn or restoration hardware. Scott, I think it's the oil, the dark patina, and the low luster wood contrast that does it. Scott's right, that's screensaver material. One of my favorite pictures in a while. 
.
Edit: it is now my background. Hope you don't mind, Wayne


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

We've aleady lost track of the drunken poster? Those were a couple of the best reads lately! How selfish of us not to index those for ready reference!!!


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, yes, let's index all the fun off topic stuff and leave the hand plane information out of it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, we must have a level outcome, re: enjoyment of this thread. The most unselfish thing we could do!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Question has been sent, I'll report back on the answer…


----------



## Dcase

"Not sure how I missed that "My life hurts and its your fault" thread" hahaha

I found it very funny that anyone would have a problem with this thread. Sure there is a lot of good info on planes on this thread and yes it would be hard to search for a specific thing on here but thats not our problem. If someone is looking for information on planes they don't have to look for it on this thread. Also if they have a question on something all they have to do is ask on this thread or post a new thread.

I have been posting on this thread pretty much from the start and I have read most all of the 9000+ post. I can only recall one time on here when there was an argument that got a little heated. Other then that its been very civil in here and everyone gets along great. Anytime someone new has posted questions everyone is quick to help.

Also, just think of how crowded the forum would be if we all posted new topics each time we had a question or comment about planes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And we talked about ways to get back to specific parts of this thead long before the 'Head Hurts' post was made (if we had an index, I'd point you to the place). Oh, and I'm pretty sure we solved lots of the world's problems here, too. Can't find those answers, either. "Damn these glasses!!"


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, you're last point is a particularly good one. People would hate all us "hand plane people" if we posted a new thread every time we wanted to talk about planes.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I have purchased at least 4 of those Buck Bros replacement irons that HD sells. For 3 dollars I have no complaints at all about their quality. All of the ones I got needed the backs flattened but from what I recall it didn't take me all that long. They are thin and easy to sharpen, fit most every #4 & #5 sized plane and they are cheap.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## mochoa

Dan, its official you have tried every brand related to planes there is, even the cheap ones. That deserves some kind of title I just cant think of one.

I have a $3 footprint blade from ACE hardware. There was an article on FWW on how to make your BU block plane into a scraper plane by burnishing a bur on a cheap iron. I haven't done that cause I bought a cabinet scraper so I think I'll make me a wooden chisel plane with it one day.


----------



## drfunk

Just up front, I know some of you guys have some questions out to me, and I will get back to them as soon as I can, but I just stepped into the middle of this ugly divorce between some semi-distant family members and I am not getting any me-time at all.

It's simple - an inter-thread search function is all we need. Tons of forums already have them.

I have used 2 after-market Veritas blades in some of my planes. One worked fine in a #5. The other plane I tried to use the second blade in (A Millers Falls 22), had such a small mouth that the slightly thicker blade and the 30 degree factory bevel made it an uncomfortable fit. I've since decided to regrind the original factory Millers Falls blade (that the previous owner, Charlie Manson probably, must have cambered with an angle grinder, in the dark, whilst high on PCP). Now that Veritas blade is slated to go into my 606 when I eventually get around to cleaning it.


----------



## BrandonW

the original factory Millers Falls blade (that the previous owner, Charlie Manson probably, must have cambered with an angle grinder, in the dark, whilst high on PCP

LOL. I think I've come across a few of those.


----------



## RGtools

JGM. I was just being snarky….it does not really trouble me a feather or a fig.

I will give you a hint Al. The first letters of what I grabbed.

O
T
R
S

Muhahah!!!


----------



## Dcase

Naw, there are many planes that I have yet to try.

the original factory Millers Falls blade (that the previous owner, Charlie Manson probably, must have cambered with an angle grinder, in the dark, whilst high on PCP

I have come across far more then a few like that. In fact, I cant really recall ever pulling an iron out of an old plane and finding it to have a nice square/straight bevel on it. I have seen many where I wonder how anyone could have even taken a shaving with such a sloppy bevel on it.

Thats why its so great we live in the times that we do now. With the internet we have so many resources available to us to where we can learn how to sharpen and use these tools. Most of the guys who had previously owned these planes didn't have the resources to learn that stuff. I would assume thats why I have seen so many old irons with sloppy bevels on them.


----------



## mochoa

Question for you free hand sharpeners: Would ya'll say that stones that are 6"x2" are too small?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Obversly
Threaded
Reticulating
Smoother

???


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Dan, good point on good times. I wonder, too, if the reason we find these planes (the ones with the poorly shaped / sharpened irons) is simply because the previous owners couldn't make them work well? And the ones that did learn / know how to sharpen and fettle passed that knowledge on to the folks what still have those tuned tools today?


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I agree. There were far more avg Joe's buying and using planes then there were fine craftsmen. I am sure there are planes out there that were fine tuned and used by great craftsman, its just I have never got a hold of one.


----------



## Brit

Wow Ryan, d'you mean to tell me you bought an Opensource Ticket Request System. What are you going to do with that then?


----------



## drfunk

Since I've gotten more particular, I'm discovering that the well loved planes in good shape are at least on their second blade. They always show their age well are the ones that were clearly used by a skilled craftsman. Often times it will be one that some guy proudly stamped/painted his name on.

On the other hand, virtually all my planes that look either brand new or like total crap have nearly full length original blades with the bevel up or a single crazed sharpening by the likes of Gary Busey.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, you can sharpen a 3" iron on a 2" stone. When I free hand (and I'm doing that more and more as I get better) I always skew the iron even on a 3" stone. The wider is better, but the 2" work. I believe all of my oil stones are 2".


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Dr, I'm going to someday splurge and buy new irons for all my bench planes, keeping the SW originals to the side for posterity sake. But then, based on the amount of iron I've used even on my most used planes (the #4 and #8), I'm not sure I need to be worrying about using them up. Good problem to have, either way.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Dan, how long are yours? I know 6" would work too and that seems to be the most common.


----------



## thedude50

Scott I have several 45s available for sale the price is good and no bidding there are a few sets of irons on ebay today so you should be able to get some it is the ones that didn't come with the plane that i want just got a couple of ogee sets really fine quality. please contact me by pm i could use the business

The search issue is in Martins court it is a problem with the entire site not this thread and to give the complaint credence is not wise .

have you noticed the amount of posters in the thread has grown because of the kill the thread thread it is ironic at best and any cause Mikey gets behind i will oppose. he only comes here to stir up trouble that is his MO

I resharpened my 62s and have to say it OMFG this could be the best plane ever I know some folks say that bevil up planes have problems and arent good but who ever said that has not played with the LN 62 it is a dream i thought it was good when i got it but i had to fix the grind the guy had it out quite a bit and it was working dull and now it is in a sharp state i planed some Claro walnut burls and it worked like a dream this wood is for a box I will be building.

I have a very nice bedrock 608 early type for sale asking price is 125.00 it has all the original parts and is in good shape I can either clean and conserve it or i can restore it for a fee or you can take it as is for your self to play with it will be sharp and tuned to take fine shavings .

I am off to the store then back to the shop to finish the cleanup once and for all the shop is calling my name

about ten years ago Wood Magazine had a federal style bookcase inj an issue it was in the pullout plans I need a copy of this since I cant find the article do any of you have the issue and can you either part with it or make me a pdf of the magazine article and the plan I need to finish the book case and want to stick to the plan


----------



## TechRedneck

Mauricio

I started free handing with some chisels. Last night I tried to hand sharpen my Fulton #4 and my Stanley#3 blades and they worked just fine. Pinged the hairs (whats left of them) off my arm like a razor.

One thing I discovered is that if you skew the blade you can see the marks under a good light. When you move to the strop, or a finer stone skew the other way then you can see if you eliminate the lines from the lower grit.

For the most part now, I use a 3"x 8" 8000 water stone then move to the strop. If you have to camber the blade then you are better off going down to a 1000 then work your way back up.


----------



## ksSlim

Mauricio, if you're going to buy stones, opt for the 3"x 8" or even better 3×10. They are more spendy but IMO you'll not be sorry that you spent extra.


----------



## BrandonW

Dude, I'm definitely interested in the 608-got a picture?


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, I have found the thicker blades I can always freehand. A normal stanley blade I usually use the guide. I also struggle more on the strop freehand. Hollow grinding also helps. Its easier to hear the click.

I agree, if your buying new, go for the 3".


----------



## bhog

Tech dont take this the wrong way but that is the most dog holes Ive ever seen in a square foot,thinking box fan underneath and u could probably suck chips.How long did that take?I am always needing a spacer of some kind and it looks like you got tired of that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

True - what is that plane sitting on?


----------



## drfunk

Smitty, I too have certain blades I like to keep for posterity - particularly the ones with perfect stamps. In the case of the Millers Falls blade, it wasn't that I didn't want to use it - it was that I didn't want to grind off over half an inch of blade to get the thing somewhat parallel and somewhat close to a 25 degree primary bevel. I only had a crank grinder at the time and with my daughter turning the stone it took the better part of an evening. Afterwards there was a pile of stone and steel dust under the grinder what seemed like an inch thick.

I also don't seem to burn through blades very fast (after I get them to my liking of course) - but that is probably because I use only one plane a full week before I put it back and get another one down. But that's another story.


----------



## BrandonW

It looks like a sanding table to me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^good stories, Doc. Understand and agree!


----------



## TechRedneck

Bhog

I have a single row of dog holes on my bench.

That's my downdraft table and yes it has a 1200CFM furnace fan with four filters. I use it as a sanding station and outfeed table for the table saw. It doubles as a shop air cleaner with the 60 min timer.


----------



## mochoa

I'm not sure yet what I want to get. I like the Pual Sellers method using diamond stones, or oil stones. I've been looking at vintage stones on ebay but I havent seen any big ones. Mostly 6×2". The big stones are new and cost more. DMT has a sweet set of 3×6"x2" stones that come in a wooden base but i wanst sure about the 6" size.

I am also open to Waterstones, maybe 1000&8000 which would not require stropping afterwards. I'm just not sure about all the water and mess and frequent flattening with water stones.

I like to hear what everyone else uses and what they prefer.


----------



## BrandonW

I use water stones, namely 1000 and 8000, though I'm hoping to get a 4,000 or 6,000 to throw in the mix. Sometimes I also use a leather strop with the Veritas green compound.


----------



## Bertha

the stack is growing
.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, Bertha. That chestnut is beautiful!


----------



## Brit

Is it me or is that table saw extension wing bowing a bit?


----------



## Bertha

^lol, Andy for two reasons: 1) yesterday, I worried that it was too heavy and lifted one end to check and 2) the extension wing on the left of the picture DOES look bent to me! I noticed it in another picture and had to check it yesterday. The opposite wing is so heavy that the left side is anchored to the ground with a chain. I think I'm about to have to find a new place to put this stuff


----------



## bhog

I use sandpaper stuck to mdf "tiles" for sharpening most of the times.No telling what a worn down strip of 2000 is after its been used a bunch-but it will polish.usually a drop of oil and good to go.


----------



## TechRedneck

Al

I can't wait to see what you make with that chestnut…

Brandon

Paul Sellers stated in his video that he preps the back if his irons and chisels then basically never touches them except to remove a burr with a single swipe. So What I did the other day was get the back prepped scary sharp up to a well worn 440 paper then chucked up a small buffing wheel on the drill press and charged it with polishing compound and buffed it to a high sheen. Then a few swipes on the beveled side on the 8000 water stone and 30 strokes on the leather.

That convinced me. No more micro bevels or honing guide. I will have to see if the secondary 30 degree bevel will last using freehand or if it would be needed at all. I am still a newbie at this.


----------



## ksSlim

Tech, you'll be suprised how well a convex bevel works. Downside, big chip in the iron, have to totally re-establish the profile. Upside, they down't chip as easlily.


----------



## mochoa

I'm using sand paper. Also I've been sharpening free hand it works great. The problem is that the sand paper wears out and I dont change it as often as I should and its just a hassle. Also, once your secondary bevel gets bigger you end up having to remove a lot more metal so it takes longer. That's the case with sandpaper but probably not as much with stones.

I actually use the Harbor Freight cheapo diamond plates for some things (6"x2"). They are not flat but on the secondary bevel I don't care. When the secondary bevel gets to big I grind the primary on a regular bench grinder but dont get close to the edge. Finish off the secondary with the HF diamond stones, then on to sand paper 400, 600, 1000, 2000, then .3 micron film. It works well but I dont like it. Now you know why I want stones.

I tend to overthink these purchasing decisions, I drive myself crazy.


----------



## mochoa

Tech if your finest stone is 8000 I dont think you improve the edge with stropping compound. You should just need the 4 or so passes with the strop on the back to remove the bir. 8000 grit is 1.2micron, Green chromium oxide compound is .5 micron but thats an average size, there may be larger particles than 1.2.

It makes sense for Paul because if finest stone is 1200 (around 4000 grit on the Japanese scale) which is 3 micron.

I know I'm splitting hairs but I'm just saying…. Here is a good reference chart I've found:
http://www.evenfallstudios.com/metrology/grit_size_comparisons.html


----------



## jaxonquad

I have the Norton combo stone 1000/8000 Im satisfied. Im fairly new to sharpening freehand, this was my first water stone(s) I feel it worth the $65 paid. I have started using plate glass/ sandpaper recently with a quick hone on the 8000. The best results Ive had so far. Still learning!

Oh and *AL*- I'd be honored.


----------



## bandit571

Speaking of HF, I went in there tonight ( yes, I will admit it) to buy a plane ( GASP!) A few photos of this little guy ( about the size of my #3 Defiance)









another view









at $8.99 + tax









Seems to be sharp, right out of the box. I will go out to the wood shop later, just to raise a few curly things..


----------



## donwilwol

Al, please get a set of saw horses before you bend your table saw. I remember the broken frog fiasco.

I use an oil stone which is pretty close to an 8000 grit. I still strop when I'm not really working just because the bright and shiny is distracting. I've tested it with and without, the only difference is the aesthetics. I likie bright and shiny though.


----------



## mochoa

Ok I'm buying Don's 1000/6000 grit waterstone! I still have money left to buy some more tools, hmmmm….


----------



## derosa

Dude, there has been a couple of wood magazine listings in the for sale section, you might want to check with some of those posters. If it was fww i'd have something for you.


----------



## TechRedneck

Oooh shiny! My precious! We all want the shiny. Don i know what you mean. That blade just isn't shiny enough after the 8000 grit stone. I wnat that mirror finish. Zen.


----------



## waho6o9

That mirror finish is totally worth the effort. rock on.


----------



## lysdexic

The shiniest that I have ever gotten a bevel is when I used a set of Shaptons. My lumber supplier let me borrow his for the weekend. It included a 2000, 8000, and 16000 stones.

That system is over the top sweet. I priced it out with the stones, the pond, the holders and the diamond plate. The total came to around $800. I passed. Using oil stones makes more intuitive sense.

But if anyone ever wants to lay down the coin. They are very, very nice.


----------



## BrandonW

I totally get a mirror finish on my 8000 grit japanese waterstone. What type of stone are you using, Tech?

Bandit, I have that plane and mess around with it from time to time. I don't like how shiny the handles are, so today I put some chemicals on them to strip the finish and found out that the wood grain is actually painted on. Very interesting.


----------



## lysdexic

In fact, my Japanese is rusty but I think this says "Be the burr" or maybe "Flat stone brings eternal happiness". Sorry I just can't remember.


----------



## lysdexic

No sh!t. The grain is actually painted on. Thats interesting.


----------



## bandit571

Then it will fit right in with the rest of my stable. If nothing else, the handles will make a good pattern when i make new ones out of QSWO. Ah yes, Mission Style Handles…...

A look at the stable of metal planes









That red thing is under "Re-Hab" right now…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is a fascinating family pic, bandit, and I love it. The painted - on woodgrain is hilarious, too. Grain painting is a lost art, you know… 

Edit : brandon's has painted grain, think yours does?


----------



## thedude50

Brandon i had another interested party i will post the photo when i get up tomorrow and shoot it I took a few shop photos tonight ran my jointer and am cleaning off the flat surfaces AL table saw got nothing on mine oddly AL and i have the same saw different fence the same jointer and some other tool i saw in a photo that are the same its like twins who never met in person heheheh

I am going to have to upgrade the beaker to the shop it is a miny half breaker and is only 15 amps junk in a 3/4 million dollar home Jesus this pissed me off . I am over the top happy you guys tomorrow night i am guessing I will start on my first project in the new shop I am so excited i am like a kid at Christmas my mind is racing I am kind of nervous what have i forgotten how to do will i need a small project to restore my confidence or should i jump right back in the saddle and finish the federal style book case.

My first commission piece will be given to me this weekend i told her i didn't know how long it would take me because i am not used to the new shop . she said she was in no hurry I am though it haas to come in and go out and after that

My uncle said that he will pay for the wood next month so the workbench builds will go on soon.


----------



## Bertha

^I promise, I'll get the wood off my saw Dude, I went through the power thing at my house. I had two 200A subs and a standy-by generator in the main house, then something akin to a lamp cord running out to the shop. I won't go into the details but it involved trenching my yard. It was expensive but it's probably the best money I've ever spent. I should have run natural gas while I had the yard destroyed. Maybe some other time. Strangely, the grass seems to be not-doing-so-well above my new conduit. Bit worrisome.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Since it has been suggested in the "kill the thread" thread, that the ideas presented there are not being even considered on this thread, I thought I would share with you all my latest response there.
Also, since some people didn't get the idea last time, my posting this also bumps me to the bottome of this thread, making it easier for me to keep up with it.

.

If any of you do not wish to go there to read any of it, here is my latest response. It is a direct link to just my comment there. I will warn you though. I went off topic and mentioned a bowel movement. So don't click that link if you'd be offended by a bowle movement.


----------



## donwilwol

I posted this on the wrong thread so I'll try again.

Has anybody actually seen documentation that anything like this was actually produced by a manufacturer and not some smuck like me with a broken block plane?

No lance this isn't mine, but I just posted one like it last weekend. Mine came from a broken 18. I can't find the picture, must be home.


----------



## CharlieM1958

When this thread gets to 10,000 I'm going to sell.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Charlie! You're back! 

Guidance is to hold for 12,500…


----------



## donwilwol

sorry Charlie, I already opted for the sale position. It was during your time out. Did Al, give you a time out?

Anyhow, welcome back.


----------



## bhog

What kind of paper are you guys using?Also I dont go below 800 unless I need to fix a chip or something-800,1000,1500,2000,sometimes a worn 1500,but I always finish on a seperate worn 2000.Seems to work for me and the higher grit paper seems to last alot longer for me then the lower grits.


----------



## CharlieM1958

I just got so far behind, I couldn't figure out how to get to the last post. Then I realized if I posted something inane, I'd be back in the game.


----------



## superstretch

@William
Nothing says "good morning" like your daily constitutional


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, re: that 'Cornor' plane, I've only seen what you've seen, too, on Blood and Gore about a snub-nosed plane that actually has a little finger rest in front, meaning it was manufactured and not 'made.' and that's only Stanley. Important to think a mfgr would create something different than what you can make yourself…


----------



## BrandonW

Don that design makes no sense. What's the point of the high walls in front unless it's compensating for a mouth in a block plane. If it were manufactured, I'd imagine the sides at the front would be low and gradually rise with the blade angle.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I know there is a bull nose version of the Stanley #101. I saw one on ebay last week and it was going for an insane amount of money. Its basically a #101 with the front end cut off.

Bhog- I always used 3M micro abrasive sheets http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=ST-MAF.XX&Category_Code=THS

They last a lot longer then the auto wet/dry paper and they come in much finer grits then 2000. If your using paper now I strongly suggest trying these 3M sheets. If you go to the link I posted you can get a sample kit of 2 sheets each for 13.95. Its expensive but its well worth it.


----------



## Bertha

Charlie, you're not supposed to be here!  But I'm sure glad you are. I need my New Orleans fix. Quick story, Charlie: I went to a new dentist, highly recommended, Lebanese guy. When he finally comes into the room, I know the dude! I was on Neurosurgery in New Orleans when he rotated through as oromaxillofacial surgery fellow. We talked about New Orleans for a bit. Small World, man.
.
And Charlie, wait until the thread is killed, then buy low. Scoop up the new spinoff threads at IPO then build on the ones that look promising. Sit on your original holdings here in case it rebounds.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think so stretch.
Also, 
1. It give a source for some other people to write me ugly personal messages (which they are already doing).

2. It adds to the post count here, which goes back to a source for reason #1.

3. It ticks some people off that I'd be so rude to even make such a statement, which goes back to reason #1.

.

I'm just in that kind of mood this morning.
*GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!!!*


----------



## BrandonW

Here's a picture of the 101 1/2 from Leach's site:










http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan12.htm#num101.5


----------



## Dcase

I should try and find the link for the 101 1/2 that was on ebay last week. It was going for hundreds of dollars when I looked at it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

NOW, to something a little more ON TOPIC. Gotta keep up the appearances of appropriateness by the way.

I posted a couple of days ago that I tried silver polish on a piece of leather for a strop. 
After a couple of days, when the silver polish started drying I guess, the leather became so dry it was cracking. The silver polish did a good job, but ruined the leather. As much as I tried, even with a good rubbing of saddle soap, the leather is trash. So silver polish does not make a good compound for a strop.

I did finally find the compound locally though. I hadn't found it in the Orange Nightmare store, and I hate ordering online any more than I have to. I'm a hands on kind of guy who like to see and feel what he's buying. I thought about it and decided to try a hardware store here in town named Hayden's Hardware. They sell mostly True Value brand hardware. They are good about keeping hard to find items though that can't be found in a lot of modern big box hardware and lumber stores. Haydens had about ten different varieties of compound for strops and buffers (the kind you put on a grinder).

Haydens also had another item I needed and was out of.
I use those big erasers. You know, those things that look like big erasers that clean up sanding belts and such? I'd been ordering these on line or waiting till I got to Jackson to Harbor Fright. Hayden's had the large ones for $4.99.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Al: I was just munching on some Randazzo's king cake a couple minutes ago. How's that for a New Orleans fix?


----------



## RGtools

Ohio Tools Razee Smoother










With a REALLY well loved blade.




























And now a question for the Panel. I would like to get this guy running top notch for smoothing work in tough grain…meaning I am adding a new sole with a super tight mouth. The pieces of cocobolo I have are a bit narrow though, so I am likely to have to glue up a small panel first. My question is this…where should I put the glue joint? If the glue joint is a bad idea would I be better off using the beech I have on hand?


----------



## Bertha

D'you get the baby? David Haydel was a fraternity brother of mine, so Haydel's was always my go-to place. There used to be a little Italian pastry shop near Bienville, Canal, or Carrollton. Brocato's maybe(?). That place was pretty outstanding too. I probably miss the Central Grocery Muff the most. Guinness at Molly's on the Market. Shrimp Creole at Two Sisters. Oh man.


----------



## Bertha

RG, you bastage!


----------



## Bertha

I really did make that handplane pic my desktop backgroud, fwiw.


----------



## Brit

RG - Personally, I'd use the beech. I wouldn't put a glue joint on the sole. Lovely smoother by the way. I had a Marples one just like that in my watchlist that I was going to buy and then my Paypal account was frozen due to that fraud incident, so I couldn't bid on it.

That is going to be sweet.


----------



## BrandonW

Here's one for the "index". I just had to go back and find where Andy had mentioned that seller of totes and knobs. The information was located at post 390.

*EDIT:* Here's another source for those interested: http://hardwarecitytools.com/products.html


----------



## drfunk

Some day, 100 years for now, a series of Stumpy Nubs' made Harbor Freight shoulder planes will appear on ebay-xz and these people from the future will wonder if HF produced a line of shoulder planes…. Nevermind… it's far more likely those HF planes will disintegrate via radioactive decay in less than ten years - killing their owners in the process. Did I mention the handles are probably made from Soylent Green?

In all of my research, I find it highly unlikely a "cornor" plane such as the one you posted was ever produced by a major manufacturer. It is much more likely this was a shop-made tool. A chisel plane such as the 97 or a topless 90,92,93 series shoulder plane is far more useful for actually working into "cornors". I have several old woodworking books and they always show one or the other of these for making lamb's tongues and the like.

EDIT: The 101 1/2 is an exception to this rule - and is not shown being used in any of my old books.


----------



## Bertha

*disintegrate via radioactive decay*
Huge lol
.
Brandon, thanks for that link. I've bought from that guy; quite happily.


----------



## BrandonW

HF planes will disintegrate via radioactive decay in less than ten years - killing their owners in the process

LOL, I'm screwed!


----------



## CharlieM1958

Al: Funny story…. My wife's birthday was last month on a Saturday. We went walking around the Quarter and finally settled on Court of Two Sisters for dinner. It was unseasonably warm and beautiful, and we were happy to be sitting outside in the lovely courtyard.

All was well until I noticed that over in the corner of the courtyard, a cat was toying with something. Closer inspection revealed the "something" to be a rat. Further close inspection revealed that not only was the something a rat, but that it was still very much alive. The cat, in fact, was engaged in a game of "catch and release". He would chase the rat down, play with it for a sew seconds, and then let it go so he could chase it again.

This was all pretty funny until one of the chases led the rat, closely followed by the cat, right under our table and across the feet of my screaming spouse.

Needless to say, she insisted on moving to an indoor table, the magical, romantic spell of the moonlit courtyard having been irreparably shattered.


----------



## mochoa

I use regular wet dry paper, the finer grits I get from the auto parts store. Dan, I don't think $13 bucks is expensive for what you get, it's the $7 shipping on top of that that kills me. I've been waiting till I need a couple of more things.

I am half way through my McKenzies king cake I brought back with me. And I got some crawfish last weekend, my dad makes the best I've ever had. I don't get to eat out much when I go back home, mostly home cooking.

RG, that smoother is super nice, congrats on that score. What about just a new inlayed mouth piece?


----------



## mochoa

Charlie/Al, have every been at Pat O'Brians really late as people start to clear out? The number of rats that start comming out of the woodwork on that back wall is scarry. Big aas rats!


----------



## Bertha

^Charlie, at least it wasn't a nutria Is Jacque Imo's (sp?) still open?
.
Mauricio/Dan, I do the same thing. WalMart actually has up to 2000 in the auto paint area. I'm with you on the shipping. I usually wait until I need a few more things. The Hock minimum shipping kills me.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Randazzo's, Haydel's, and McKenzies are pretty much my top three!

For you folks who are interested in hand planes and have no idea what we're talking about:


----------



## Bertha

^ and


----------



## CharlieM1958

Al, I LOVE Jacque-Imo's!

It's still going strong, and Jack is still drunk as a skunk and cutting up for the patrons most every night.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Mauricio, I can imagine the rats at Pat O's!


----------



## mochoa

Its still open but I've never been, there are too many places to eat in NOLA, I hear the alligator cheesecake is awesome.


----------



## Bertha

Mauricio, you've got to go to Jacque Imo's. That's one of the places that really stands out in my memory. Could have been a flash in the pan but the food is so atypical and outstanding. Some of my wealthier friends had sprung for their catering while I was there. I think I had everything on the menu. The owner is a hoot.


----------



## mochoa

Then I'm definitely going next time, it's at the river bend right?

I expect to be going back a little more often than I have been, my kids are getting a little bigger which is making the road trips much easier and faster (fewer stops). Its 7hours for me from Atlanta, with the kids it was taking me 10-12 hrs which sucks!


----------



## JGM0658

TechRedneck, you don't get a mirror finish after your 8000 grit stone? Then it must not be an 8000 grit. I get a mirror finish with mine, I only use a couple of passes on a leather strop to remove the wire edge. BTW, to correct a chisel or plane blade I use the shapton professional stones, but the finish stone is one of those cheap combination japanese stones I bought at Woodcraft, I suspect it s not even an 8000 grit and still get the mirror finish.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Mauricio, it's on Oak Street, a few blocks off Carrollton.


----------



## Bertha

Check this out, guys. It's in a local museum here in WV.


----------



## Firefighter

Harbor Freight sells some really nice hand planes. They work well for… paper weights, (crap I can't think of anything else to do with them).


----------



## CharlieM1958

I love that desk, Al!


----------



## mochoa

Sweet desk Al, the things they used to make with hand tools is amazing. Puts to shame the stuff made now with power tools.

JGM: Yeah, that surprised me as well, I've never used an 8000 grit stone but I would have expected it to give a mirror finish.


----------



## lysdexic

Al, Amy went to Jacque Imo's a couple weeks ago. We always make the pilgramage when we go back


----------



## BrandonW

Hey firefighter, I use my HF plane on dirty wood or glue ups. I don't like using my nicer planes for those purposes, but I'll thrown the HF plane at it and it works okay.


----------



## JGM0658

Mauricio: It should, when I bought the finish stone they even warn that it might not be an 8000 but a 4 and 6000 and still get the mirror finish. On the other hand, you must be doing something right, that carved box you made is beautiful. You should do a blog (on this thread by the way, so it pisses off those who think we get off topic…hahaha) on doing the carving.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks JGM,

Peter Follansbee already does a good job explaining the process in a few places.

Here is a article he did. 
http://peterfollansbee.com/new_website_Mar_2010/box_article_PDF/PF_box_articl.pdf

He also did a show with Roy Underhill:
http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/2700/2701.html

I did do a blog on some of the things I feel like he left out and things I learned along the way (using dry wood). 
http://lumberjocks.com/mochoa/blog/26399


----------



## Bertha

Scottie, I haven't been back once. I'll probably end up at a conference there at some point. I've been on a Seattle streak lately. I'm starting to feel like I know somebody there. I wish I knew more about that desk at the museum. Next time I go, I'll make a point to check it out. The telltale signs of handplanes are all over it. That mail slot thing to the left rotates to close off the "leg well". There's probably an actual name for that space.


----------



## JGM0658

Thanks Mauricio…great blog


----------



## superstretch

Oh look, Bertha's suggestion worked
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34948


----------



## Dcase

I recently purchased some Shapton stones, I got the 1000 and 6000 grit glass stones. The 6000 grit Shapton stone leaves a mirror like polish to the edge. I have used my planes with the irons which were finished on the 6000 grit stone and they take very nice fine shavings. The Shapton 8000 grit stone is over 100 dollars and I cant imagine that using the 8k stone would make a big enough difference to justify me spending the 100+ for it.

I will just continue to use the very fine 3M abrasive sheets (.5 micron) if I feel I need further honing after the 6k stone.

BTW Now that I have had the chance to sharpen many of my blades on the Shapton stones I have to say my sharpening has improved a ton. I was previously using scary sharp method with the 3M sheets and although that method worked well I have learned that the stones cut much more consistent. The only negative I have about the stones is they are messy.


----------



## Bertha

^Lol, Stretch, that wasn't MY suggestion Might want an IP check on that one
I think Dan's pretty much sold me on the Shaptons. I might spring for the 8K but I'm definitely stopping there.


----------



## superstretch

@al - just the fact that if people have questions, they're still more than capable of starting a new thread and getting it answered.. even if it was by a thread-mongerer like Charlie ^_^


----------



## drfunk

Al, Next time you are in Seattle make sure you go to Hardwick's in the U District. When you enter, turn left, walk up a ramp and look up towards the ceiling. Let me know how many vintage 9's, 602's, 1's, 2C's, infill planes (etc.) you see collecting dust while lashed to some pegboard. I'd gladly join you - my wife will never go there with me. It's like an Ikea of odd tools crammed into something like 5000 square feet. I'm sure there have been people who entered that store and were never heard from again. It's also in the middle of a total urban area - real weird.

Psst. Don't tell anybody but I've seen Lie Nielsen planes below MSRP there. Shhhh. I'm glad this thread is not search-able sometimes.


----------



## BrandonW

Another one for the index. Where to find LN planes for under MSRP. ;-)


----------



## RGtools

I think you are right Andy….damn, I was really looking forward to the cocobolo sole. As far as doing an inlay on the mouth, I think that is a less permanent solution to the issue…if I match the original escapement angle the throught should stay tight for years….even if I use the beech.

Al, scroll back up and check out the handle….it's very interesting…it's specifically tailored for a right handed person….fits like a good set of driving gloves.


----------



## TechRedneck

JGM

I have the King 8000 and 4000 water stones. I did not get the nugara stone. I find that it leaves a nice smooth finish, however I don't get a real shiny mirror like I do on the sandpaper. Perhaps I am doing something wrong or the stone is crappy. They do cut well and I get good results, but need to strop to get that lovely shine.

Now you have me thinking…


----------



## Bertha

I might just take you up on that, Doc! All my stuff is in Chicago, Atlanta, and Baltimore this year but Seattle's always in frequent rotation. 
.
RG, it's insanely fantastic. It's got to feel wonderful indexing your finger across that thing.


----------



## drfunk

Found a pic of Hardwick's planes for sale here.

Nothing yet on the fascia of drool - maybe I should take one myself.


----------



## BrandonW

Al, when are you going to be in ATL? Mauricio and I will have to take you to Highland.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ryan - Congrats on the score.

Dan - How often are you having to flatten the Shaptons? You are using your coarse DuoSharp to flatten, correct?


----------



## Dcase

Tony, I have been flattening my stones before every use. It only takes 5-10 seconds and I do use my coarse DuoSharp stone.

I don't know that I need to flatten them after every use but I do so anyway just to be safe. I believe Rob Cosman recommends flattening the Shaptons before every use. Flattening them after every use also cleans them up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Dan. i flatten with the same regularity using a Norton 1000/8000 stone. For me, the worry of having the stone flat is a drag. I really like the diamond plates for the fact that they remove that thought from my head as i am sharpening.


----------



## BrandonW

On their way to the paint shop:


----------



## RGtools

Brandon….that is an awesome pic. That tells you everything you need to know about the surfaces that matter.


----------



## JGM0658

Cosman recommends flattening the Shaptons before every use

If he does he must have stock on that company. I check mine with a straight edge and I only need to flatten them every few months or so. You are really going to wear out your stones like that…


----------



## mochoa

Brandon what is that green stuff? Masking tape? Are you having someone paint them for you?


----------



## RGtools

I am too lazy for that…oilstones are the choice for me.


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, it's masking tape. The paint shop is the workmate in the back yard.


----------



## mochoa

Does anyone have Holdfast recommendations? RG I think you mentioned some to me in the past. where they the ones from Tools for Woodworking?


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Brandon! It looks like I won't make it there this year. I'm heading to Chicago next month, so I'll probably burn up my conference allowance. Thanks for the invite, though! If I'm ever over there, I'll definitely look you both up.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio-the Gramercy ones work nicely in my bench. I'm currently looking into a local blacksmith as well.


----------



## Brit

Don't show Ryan the plough planes on this site. I think these guys are our French equivalents. Who knew?


----------



## Dcase

JGM- Do you have the Shapton glass stones?

When I flatten the stones I am only spending seconds doing so on the DMT stone and I am hardly removing enough material for me to worry about. I know the ceramic glass stones wear faster then the older Shapton ceramic stones which were much thicker. I have one of the older ones as well.


----------



## BrandonW

NIce find, Andy. I need to brush up on my French!

Here are the planes in paint mode.


----------



## mochoa

Brit there is a chain twin screw deal on the arms of that plow plane! Thats crazy.


----------



## RGtools

Those French seem to have great taste.


----------



## mochoa

I need you guys' opinion on something. Which end vise would you rather have on your bench? This is for hand planing so it is relevant. I'm planning on putting a leg vise on my bench but I also want an end vise.

They each would have wooden screws:

Wagon Vise:









Or face vise on the end (saw this at an antique shop recently):









I think the face vise on the end would be easier to make, you wouldnt have to cut into the bench, it would give you a longer clamping capacity, and you could hold a board in it for cross cutting (something hard to do with a leg vise.

For some reason though I think the wagon vise looks cooler.


----------



## Bertha

^The first one if you already have a face vise.


----------



## RGtools

And the wagon gives way better support to your work…that being said. Why is a german style tail vise not in the running?


----------



## mochoa

The geman vise seems to complicated.

The primary vise would be a leg vise.


----------



## patron

this is my only plane
it says 
'MADE IN USA '

if i happen to need it
i only use it when i can find it


----------



## Bertha

Mauricio, do you know that Veritas makes a simple wagon?
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/workbenches/first-look-veritas-inset-vise








It's pretty cheap if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## saddletramp

Mauricio, your bench does have 4 corners. )


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, I've seen it but I'm kind of set on making my own. I'm going to have a wooden screw on the leg vise so if possible I'd like the same for the end vise.


----------



## mochoa

so what are you saying Saddle, you vote for All of the Above? ;-)


----------



## Dcase

Patron- That block plane has an interesting cap/hold down on it. If thats your only plane though its time to get some more. They are a lot of fun!

Regarding end vises- Do you guys all use your end vises a lot for planing? I have a shop made tail vise on my bench and it works really well but I really don't use it all that often. I would say that 90% or more of my planing is just done with a single bench dog or stop. The only time I really clamp a board down with my tail vise is when I plane across the grain on a long board.


----------



## JGM0658

Do you have the Shapton glass stones?

I have the professional series which is abrasive with a ceramic binder. I would think the glass stone would hold their flatness even better than the ceramic ones. I really don't see flattening the stones after every use, unless you did 100 chisels and 50 plane irons…


----------



## JGM0658

Which end vise would you rather have on your bench?

Neither..  I use a tail vise a la Frank Klaus, love it. I got mine from LN, pretty spendy but worth it.


----------



## mochoa

Dan that is when I have mised having it. when planning accross the grain.

Here is what I'm working on.


----------



## Brit

Random plane pic.


----------



## Brit

I bet you leant forward to look at that didn't you?


----------



## Bertha

^caught me.


----------



## Dcase

JGM- I have one of the pro series Shapton stones as well and that one seems much harder then the new ceramic glass stones. I do not flatten my pro series Shapton that often and it does stay flat. The two ceramic glass stones I have feel a lot softer and I have checked them with a straight edge after using and could see a very slight cup forming. I am hardly an expert on these stones because I just got them but I feel they require flattening more often. Also the directions that came with the stones says they should be flattened before each use. Either way I am sure they will last most if not all of my life time.


----------



## saddletramp

Mauricio wrote: "so what are you saying Saddle, you vote for All of the Above? ;-)"

If that is what floats your boat, why not?


----------



## Bertha

I'm a big fan of tail vises, although I don't yet have one. I like them for the look primarily (or admittedly). I like the big massive fingerjoints and the big sliding blocks. But I think I'll use the "wagon" part of the vise the most (if I even use it often at all, like Dan). I know you're not supposed to clamp in the "thread" part of the vise because you'll rack it. I think a nice wooden threaded wagon is a really good way to go.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, are these the Holdfasts you have?


----------



## BrandonW

Here's a 101 1/2 for sell with a couple of other goodies-too rich for my blood

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-RARE-Stanley-Millers-Falls-planes-54-101-1-2-95-carpenter-woodworker-tool-/300665645278?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460111a8de#ht_500wt_949


----------



## Dcase

Al, what was the name of the place/site you got your jointer knifes from? Was it Global?


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio,

I don't own those, but if this blacksmith thing doesn't work out, I'm definitely going to purchase that set. A friend owns one and I tried it on my bench and it works perfectly. They sell for such a good price too: $31 for a set!

I had purchased some cheap Jorgensens but those didnt' hold worth crap so I returned them.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, Dan. Global Tooling. This computer won't let me go there or I'd give you the link. My PM 6" knives were less than $15 for three. I've put at least 100 bf of chestnut over them with zero issue. Recommend highly.


----------



## Dcase

Thats what I thought Al. I actually just ordered a set of 3 knifes from Global earlier this afternoon. I knew I had recently heard the name Global and I was thinking it was from you. I got a set of 3 12" knifes and it was a little over 50 dollars after shipping. Thats a good price compared to some of the other sites I was checking though. I look forward to using them.


----------



## Bertha

That is a good price. I think you'll be pleased. They come no frills, wrapped in Saran between two pieces of scrap. I like that. Just give me the friggin knives and save the pretty packaging for your wife.


----------



## mochoa

I think I'm going to get these gramercy ones. They are actually made from large wire. Cast iron Holdfasts are not springy and can break. At least that's what Tools For Woodworking says.


----------



## RGtools

I own those holdfasts and for the money I don't think they can be beat….or more importantly, you can beat the hell out of them.


----------



## BrandonW

There was a Popular Woodworking review on holdfasts and they said that they actually broke some cast iron ones.

What I'd really like are these (the one on the right specifically):










ANother view:


----------



## drfunk

I'm a proud owner of the Veritas Hold Down because it even works on dog holes in 3/4" plywood. Say what you like about Chris Schwarz - he has yet to lead me astray.


----------



## BrandonW

Those Veritas hold downs are sweet, but a bit pricy compared to standard style holdfasts. I think they're modeled after the Record/Woden holddowns seen in the picture above.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wagon vises rock!


----------



## BrandonW

Anyone know why they're called wagon vises?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And the Veritas hold downs are pricey, but they're amazing. Much more refined than 'whack-a-mole' types, and a lot of times that's an important consideration (assembled boxes, softer woods, etc) Get one, at least…


----------



## drfunk

I don't mind spending a little something extra for something that works 100% of the time in every conceivable configuration. Made in the Great White North to boot.


----------



## Bertha

Since y'all were giving me grief about bending my tablesaw, I took stock of the stock. It's remarkable how varied chestnut boards look. Grain selection is going to be a fun/challenging part of this project. I think I've got enough wood to start planing. Good thing, too, since my bandsaw blade is just about run out. I just ordered another from Highland. I'm going to give the Woodslicer another try, since everyone is reporting great success with them. Anyhoo…
.








.








.


----------



## superdav721

OK look at what this guy built.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now that is amazing.


----------



## CharlieM1958

I guess guys with little tools do what they've gotta do….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gee, Al, you do have a challenge ahead, choosing stock for your press. Like you noted, lots of variation. Who knew?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That toolbox makes my eyes hurt.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Brandon, I've read two different versions of the origins of the term, wagon vice.

One is that the first type of these vices were made as such that they were able to be attached to the back of wagons in the old west to work on whatever was needed.

The other is, with the basic design being like on a carriage, carriage and wagon close in translation from the original french versions, it got called wagon vice in America.

I can't verify either of these are correct. It's just some things I've read in a couple of places.


----------



## BrandonW

They sound good to me, William.

That tool box is amazing, as long as it's not photoshopped. It'd be pretty easy to take a real-size kit and photoshop it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I thought about photoshop too.
Look at the plane and pencil though. If it wasn't a skilled miniature artist, it was a very skilled computer guy that done that.

It is cool though.


----------



## superdav721

This miniature tool chest is 1/12th scale reproduction of the Hewlett chest, a "gentleman's chest" made in England in 1773.

This miniature masterpiece is made by William R. Robertson from Kansas City, United States.

All the tools are functional, from the hand-engraved boxwood folding rule with its five-leaf hinge (what was recording to Robinson the hardest tool to make) , to the brass and steel backsaw boasting 160 teeth per inch.And the lock even works. The two tiny hand planers he made for this chest not only work, they work so well they've become an indispensable part of Robertson's kit for making more miniatures.

William Robertson has made many 1/12th scale versions of period furniture, architecture and tools.
The Kansas City Toy and Miniature Museum contains the largest collection of his miniatures.

Sources : www.toolchest-site.com , www.finewoodworking.com


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

now I'm more amazed than I was amazed before when I said I was amazed.


----------



## BrandonW

Everything looks so accurate. Knowing my luck, I'd work on making a model like that for 10 years, then after finishing, I'd misplace it somewhere.


----------



## superdav721

When I fist saw it "that's gata be fake" ran through my head. My eyes would not be able to see the teeth on that saw. I want the ruler.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's just neat that someone went smaller. Most people, including me, are usually trying to get bigger.


----------



## AnthonyReed

i wouldn't exactly say 'of my dreams', but i got a late start and it was almost closing time…


















She was acting a bit twisted in the beginning…









We visited a couple spots..

















She cleaned up fairly nice…









And this is how we ended up…


















My concerns are these:
1) The rough area near the heel
2) That lapping the sole has opened the mouth too much (Last picture the mouth is fully closed)
3) The mouth is uneven (in the last picture, i made a mark square to the side)

Are any of these these things important? Do they require a remedy?

Am i done? 
Do i keep her number or move on?

Many Thanks.


----------



## thedude50

Ok guys I am inviting you to go to my shop page and to see all the work i have done and what i still have to do to get things rolling. I finished up tonight and the shop is a go I did take a few pictures and want you all to check them out . I have 9 shelves full of Planes in the shop all the planes that were in my office have been moved to the shop I want to make a rolling plane tote and a saw tote as well . for the tools i actually use I will be starting the bench build in the next couple of weeks and it has me very excited


















these are my shelves full of goodies to plane with on the one shelf is my stable of LN planes they are simply the best Next to them is my family of bedrock flat tops fro 602 to 608 the guy who dies with the best planes wins


----------



## drfunk

Lance - impressive looking setup. One problem - not a shaving in sight. Interesting how I was just today thinking of designing a dedicated plane tote for the special ones I prefer to keep in my humidity controlled basement.

Tony - none of those issues are total deal-breakers. She'll never meet her maximum potential, but she'll get the job done 9.5 times out of 10.

60 1/2 planes are as common as they come. I wouldn't fuss with that one too much more. A better one is bound to come along at some point.


----------



## Bertha

I love that little 60.5. I bought mine at a time when they were super hot for some weird reason. I had to buy 4 of them to get a complete one in great shape. Spent a lot of money doing it, so it's one of my favorite planes. Like the good doc says, the mouth is the only issue I see in your list and you can always restore another one with a tight mouth She'll get the job done. Keep her number for a lonely night


----------



## BrandonW

Tony, it'd be nice if you could close up the mouth, but alas. How well does it work?

Lance, that's a sweet set up, although I found myself leaning too much toward the screen-can't hardly see any details of your planes.


----------



## saddletramp

Yes Lance, we need detailed photos. 8^)


----------



## donwilwol

tony, I'm in the Al school of "love my 60 1/2". I to had to part a few to get it like I liked. I don't see yours as being that bad. I'm betting it will work well. I agree, use it as is.

The only block that may come close is my #18.


----------



## saddletramp

BTW Lance, what's that thing in the lower left corner of the first pic? Kind of looks like a small straight four cylinder engine complete with fan and and outrageous carburetor system. ))


----------



## donwilwol

So after yet another day in airports, and still trying to keep up, I'm 52 post behind. Good stuff.

Lance, good stuff. Photos to come right?

Small tool box. Why? I have a pencil sharpener. I hate to rain on someones hobby, but I don't get the point. I guess if you enjoy it do it, but I like my stuff practical.


----------



## saddletramp

Don, it is practical.

1) practical-ly impossible to do

2) practical-ly without purpose

8^))


----------



## Bertha

Don, they'd have to pry my knuckle 18 too. I'm almost ashamed to admit that probably my fastest go-to is my little adjustable mouth English 220. I just got lucky and it's dialed in; cheap blade and all. It's a heavy little hombre, which I this is part of the reason I like it. The 65 1/2 is grabbed often too.


----------



## Dcase

I don't have a 60 1/2 yet but its on my list… They are pricey on ebay. I can wait.

Nice job cleaning that one up Tony. I am with the others. I would use it as it is.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, the 60 1/2 is another that I might look to LN for. In my (and Smit's, apparently) experience, good working ones are a bit hard to find. The depth adjustment mechanism gets fried often. I was in a couple hundred bucks on my Franken601/2, so I sprung for the Hock. Great plane.


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, I'm desperate need of a good adjustable mouth block plane. For some reason I don't like to pay for them as much as a bench plane, but it seems that good used ones go for that price. Fixed mouth adjustables, like the 220 or the 110, are a dime a dozen.


----------



## saddletramp

Only 375 more to go to 10,000


----------



## saddletramp

Oops, 374


----------



## saddletramp

Oops oops 373


----------



## saddletramp

Oh hell, I give up!!


----------



## Bertha

If I had to pick only one, I'd probably go with the #65. You get the low angle versatility and you can always add more later. They're actually more addictive than bench planes to me b/c there are so many functionally important developments over time. Don't overlook those English 220s with the adjustable mouth, just sayin. They won't impress your friends but I really rely on mine.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Fellas.

So i guess i am done.


----------



## BrandonW

Looks great to me, Tony!


----------



## drfunk

Two hundred dollars? Too pricey on ebay? Man again, I must be totally out of the loop. I got a WWII-ish one unused in the original box for less than $30. It's in the secret stash that my wife doesn't know about for fear that she will stage an intervention. (I'm almost ashamed to say a used LN 60.5 IOB is also in there.) The reason they sit unused? TVAPTG.

I guess I need to start making you guys some offers you can't refuse.

/(The Veritas Apron Plane is That Good).


----------



## Dcase

Dr- ya if you check ebay now and look at what the low angle block planes are going for you will see what I am talking about. The Stanley's are usually going or 30+ sometimes as high as 50. Even the non Stanley's sell for a decent amount.

I love my new LN 102. Thats my block plane of choice. Before I got the LN it was my Sargent #103 size and before that it was my Stanley #103… I love that size best for a block plane.


----------



## Bertha

I spent about $50-$60 apiece on the four I bought, lol.


----------



## BrandonW

When I started reading this thread I only had a Dunlap smoother, a Keen Kutter K5 Jack, a rusty Stanley 45 and a Buck Bros Jack. I have you all to blame for this:



















Who says it's a slippery slope?


----------



## Bertha

Brother, you got it bad


----------



## drfunk

My first plane purchase on ebay was a grab bag of block planes for like $25 - 30. There were three 9 1/2's, a 102, 103, 110, 220, and a no name low-angle 102ish plane amongst some real junk. Conditioned varied, but I was able to salvage the good ones. I ended up giving most of these away as gifts to my woodworker friends and family. I have never sold a plane on ebay.

Full disclosure - I don't have the funds of the real Kenny Rogers. My parents were part-time antique dealers - so this kind of stuff is in my blood.


----------



## JGM0658

Ok Brandon I have a bone to pick with you…..You have all these planes yet I see no shavings on the floor, no saw dust and a pristine beautiful bench….so did you make that beautiful bench to hold all your planes?

I am going to start a thread asking that people participating on the HPOYD have to actually use their planes or be banned from the thread…. )

Nice collection, what the heck is that silver contraption on the front at the right hand side?


----------



## AnthonyReed

HaHa … Damn Brandon! In less than a year? That is not a slope, you found a cliff.


----------



## drfunk

Brandon? No money shot? What is this thread coming to?


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I only see one trans plane in there. I think you need to pick up some more so you can even out the mix of iron and wood 

Nice looking collection.


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, You can actually see the air compressor that I broke out to blow all the dust and shavings away before taking the picture. I make plenty of shavings with this these things, to be sure.

The plane on the front right is a Stanley 48 tongue-and-grove plane.

Funk, that was an awesome score! I haven't seen anything go like that since I've been watching.


----------



## Dcase

Speaking of money shots and plane shavings… I forgot to post a couple of my recently restored #606.


----------



## JGM0658

The plane on the front right is a Stanley 48 tongue-and-grove plane.

Ah…that is another one of my wishes, aside from a well designed compass plane I would love to see an adjustable tongue and groove plane that is not limited to a set size of tongue and groove.


----------



## BrandonW

Sweet 606, Dan. It looks like it's an awesome user plane.


----------



## RGtools

JGM. That can be accomplished with a set of plow irons (or a set of plows).

The issue is mostly the groove if you think about it.


----------



## JGM0658

That is the point RG, with the BCT plane and the rabbet sole I can make the tongue any size I want, the problem is the groove. This can also be made with the BCT plane as well, but it takes and ungodly amount of time if you are doing a half inch groove for example.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree with the good Dr. I haven't won a bid on ebay in ages. I've started looking at newly listed Buy it now's in hopes of finding something reasonable.

Brandon, I've been here less than a year as well. When I came I had two Stanley #4s.

Dan, that is a really nice looking 606. I'm holding out for a flat side, flat bottom, 608.

Tony, I don't know how you'd do much better than that block. Nice shavings.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon, I thought you were going to say you had too many. Whew! Because there's some real estate left on that benchtop for many, many more….


----------



## BrandonW

"Too many" = does not compute.

I will probably sell a couple-and I have plane parts up the wazoo now. But I would like to get a 4 1/2 smoother and more Bedrocks of course. Plus I still don't have any rabbet planes or router planes or many block planes. Much room for improvement.


----------



## drfunk

I know how you guys feel. It took Roy Underhill 30 years to convince me he wasn't nuts - I've had a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice looking collection Brandon.

Dan, great job. What are your Bedrock thoughts?


----------



## BrandonW

This one is for Al. It's my version of the Lee Valley catalog cover.


----------



## drfunk

I don't know who is the designer at Lee Valley, but dang if I didn't just get another gorgeous catalog cover in the mail today.


----------



## RGtools

Love playing with depth of field.


----------



## bhog

Doc hell ya,I love big leaf maple.


----------



## mochoa

Veritas holdfast is $80! The cost vs. benefit equation doesnt work for me.

Check out this japanese dude that makes his own on youtube. I love this guy, I'm a suscrbier.


----------



## donwilwol

here are some more self made hold downs by a weird LJ dude.

got #18s.









I don't have a 65 yet Al. I need to work on that. I know you have said for a while you like yours.

Played around some more with the Shelton #9. It smooths really well for having done nothing yet. I didn't even clean up the bottom when I did this. I need to sandblast it, but I need to clean the shop first. I've got 2 to sand blast, but it may have to wait another week end or 2.




























I re-sanded the knob and tote, polished the brass, and the wood is soaking in danish oil. Its a light wood, I'm not sure what it is. I don't think its beech or ash, but I believe its original. It had the famous reddish varnish that needed to be stripped.

Brandon, if they think your cliff jumping, I must be sky diving. According to my profile, I've been on LJs 277 days. I found LJ's looking for some information on tuning and restoring 2 #4 and a #5 I had. What fun its been.

One more note on that, Brandon can probably back me here, one of the best experience you can have as a teacher is when a student comes back and thanks you for helping change their life. Well, you guys have done that here. When I came I have no fear in saying I was a very good carpenter and a fair + woodworker, but from a hand tool perspective you've taught me more than I knew there was to learn. I now know how much I don't know. I've said thanks before, but its worth reiterating.


----------



## mochoa

Don, I've see your hold downs they look good and effective. I was trying to get my dad to show me how to weld last weekend in New Orleans but he didnt have the equipment. I'm sure its all on youtube.

Nice shavings from that Shelton.


----------



## donwilwol

your right to watch a few videos, but the best way to learn to weld is just do it. The first couple of times you'll do more grinding and re-welding than you'll care to remember, but its like anything else, once it clicks your golden.


----------



## BrandonW

Amen to that, Don! This thread is such a source of information, encouragement, comradery, and sometimes down right silliness. We have a lot of good folks on here!


----------



## mochoa

Amen, love you guys! There are a lot of great guys on this thread!

I just bought the gramercy holdfasts by the way, now I really have to finish my bench.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, I can hold on (fast) to them until your workbench is completed!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is gorgeous Dan. Man o man look at how light those shavings are!

Alright Don your prowess in restorations is getting out-of-hand…. 
"So I found this rock out back and threw it at this piece of poplar. Here is a picture of the shavings that resulted"

Between you and Dan's one hour turn around time on his restorations it is becoming a little befuddling.


----------



## donwilwol

Tony, I needed that laugh. The only thing I did to that at that point was sharpen. Hopefully next week end you can see the restore. I still have to sandblast and paint, and that means cleaning my bench off so I can set up my blasting cage, so I'm not real hopeful, but its still my goal.


----------



## BrandonW

Look at how small this plane is:










Now Look at the shipping price!










Ain't nothing economical about that economy shipping! I've had a Bailey #8 mailed to me for cheaper.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, ill let you borrow them until I need them or until you get your blacksmith deal works out.


----------



## HorizontalMike

saddletramp SAID: "Only 375 more to go to 10,000"

Now I understand… NO judgement, only understanding…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don - Getting those kind of shavings with that Shelton, with a sole like that? ^ Tony is right… You *could* take a rock to poplar and take a 'money shot'...

You a Jedi Master of Restoration, Don.


----------



## superdav721

Sounds great Dude can't wait to see the results.


----------



## saddletramp

Yeah Mike, I'll probably say something foolish like that as we approach 20,000 too.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, where'd you get those Grizzly bench cookies?


----------



## lysdexic

I noticed the grizzly bench cookie THEN I noticed there was a 606 making beautiful shavings.

I woke up this morning with my 6 yo daughter asking if we can do woodworking today. It has been over 2 weeks since I've had the opportunity. Sweet.


----------



## mochoa

Scott, woodwokring with the kids on the weekend sounds like fun, and the wife cant get made at you for spending too much time in the cave!


----------



## racerglen

So..
Would a 605 and a half Bedrock with flat sides be worth 200 bucks..
I have that available..slight damage to the horn on the upper part of the tote, dirty..?

Found one that had sold for 220..


----------



## donwilwol

Glen, I would say it may be possible, but your going to have to find the right guy. Right now the most expense 605 1/2 on ebay went for $182 - $220. They were in almost perfect shape. A few buy-it-nows around the $200 mark went unsold, but some sold. Go figure, its ebay.

I believe the 605 1/2 is one of the rarest bedrocks, beaten only by the 602, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## drfunk

The information at my disposal suggests you are partially right Don. The 602, 602C, and 605 1/4 are the most rare Bedrocks - highly prized by collectors / limited in their usefulness. The 604 1/2 and 605 1/2 are not rare, but "uncommon" - somewhat prized by collectors / highly prized and desired in their usefulness.

The 604 1/2 and 605 1/2 are widely considered to be the best smoothers and jacks to ever be mass manufactured in the USA - hence a small premium in their prices.

$200 is a reasonable price for a 605 1/2 in good shape (horn damage is a minor consideration) - especially for one you can personally inspect. Ebay always leaves open the chance for surprises.


----------



## ShaneA

I agree with the Dr, the 602s and 605 1/4 are the rarest/costliest. The other fractionals, the 7 and the 8 are still a little more spendy. $200 seems fair, if it is in good shape with original period correct parts. If it is not to your liking, you may see if Lance (the dude) has one he will sell.


----------



## racerglen

Thanks, but SOLD !
Oh well, mine eyes are a bit more open on prices, the 'net check I did wasn't all that good, should have asked here first ..
(sigh…)


----------



## drfunk

There'll be others. That's the beauty of planes. The most useful ones were made in the bazillions - doesn't mean they'll be cheap though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry if this comes across as blunt, but what's significant about Grizzly bench cookies?


----------



## lysdexic

Grizzly is a brand of snuff/chewing tobacco and the can is about the same size and shape as a bench cookie. Those of us who have hypersensitive nicotinic receptors (even if they haven't been used in a long time) notice this stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"hypersensitive nicotinic receptors"

i love this thread….


----------



## psh

Question to the collective experts: I saw a 604 1/2 C today that was in pretty good shape (single patent date, high knob), except for the tote screws/bolts. Apparently they had stripped out or become overly loose and someone had drilled through the sole for both screws to insert a bolt through. The holes are countersunk so I don't think they'd interfere with functionality, but… What would be a reasonable value?

Thanks for your opinions (and this thread!),
Peter


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, my, bolts through the sole?? How sad for the tool, but good for you because, to my way of thinking, it's a standard #4 user… Maybe in the $40 range… What else might the esteemed panel think?


----------



## ShaneA

Tough question Peter. Bedrock parts aint cheap, if it has the one line lever cap, good wood, frog, and meat on the iron, those parts are worth maybe $50-70. Sooner or later a body will come up for sale, maybe $50 for that, and you are in the game for a reasonable price. If it can be a user till then, even better.


----------



## donwilwol

Peter, I agree with smitty that that's about all I'd pay for it, but the 604 1/2 is a pretty sought after plane. I'd bet its still go in the $80 - $100 range. Don't forget the cap alone is probably worth close to $40.

I need some junk. I have a millers falls #14 I've restored. It should be back together tomorrow. It's only problem is this:









If anybody has a broken cap I could salvage the lever off, let me know.

Another thing I meant to post earlier. My post about the shelton wasn't to show my prowess as a restorer. Actually just the opposite. I don't understand why that one could work so well in the condition its in, then have others (like the millers falls I'm restoring) that everything need to be perfect before it'll make decent shaving. I just don't get it.

Tomorrow should be pic's showing it looking as good as its working. I hope making it look good doesn't reverse the polarity!


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I have a broken cap, but it's from a Stanley, not a MF plane. That is the strangest fix on a lever cap I've seen!


----------



## ShaneA

Will any lever cap work? If so I have some too, I will gladly send. Still need to send iron your way, been busy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

These guys are (of course) right about the 'part it out' values associated with your #604 1/2… I think to much like a user at times like these.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have this Don:









You are welcome to have it if it fits your needs.


----------



## racerglen

O.K. !
Back to the sale and….Back on the shelf.."Jan, I'd hate to see you have to haul all this stuff back home..200 for these two..? ..'oh you'..225..howas about 220 ?










Poor pictures..so pleased, even at the highest price I've ever paid for any hand tools..220 for the 605 and a half C along with the coffin smoother with the saw type handle, it has a metal sole.
.
!The smoother I'm having focus issues on, very similar iron to the Matheison coffin type I posted earlier, but with the handle..There are some chips out of the back edge of the mouth but NBD

!https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/lzm2ysz.jpg

arrg, looks a lot better in the camera..only problem with the 605 is the tote and I';ve got replacements for that, it's nipped at the top and broken lower, no mouth issues, the iron looks good




































Asking was 200 for the Bedrock and 55 for the smoother..an Aaron Hilldick ? with body stamps saying exposition winner london, perth and other places..
SCORE ?


----------



## Brit

Score Glenn. They both look like they'll clean up nicely. I love the handle on that smoother.


----------



## RGtools

About Friggin' Time


----------



## Brit

Every night I sit here patiently waiting for another 'Occasional Table…' to pop up in my inbox. I'm off to be amazed now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Glen.

Woot! Thanks Ryan.


----------



## mochoa

Yo, the Atlanta Woodworking show is March 9th-11th! Who wants to hang out? I got the first round of beers!


----------



## donwilwol

thanks guys, I was sure I had one. I think Brandon and I made a swap, so I'll let him drop his in the package.

Ryan, your classes are always a welcome site. The email sits in my inbox till I have time to watch.

Glen, that looks like a score to me.

I had a good day in the shop today. I was digging around looking for some parts and I dug up a rusty #110, and an american boy block in a parts bin. Both look like they will come out nice. I know they're not fantastic, but they will look good restored. The Shelton and MF #14 just needs to be put together. They are drying. Except for the cap repair to come later. Pics tomorrow I hope.


----------



## bandit571

Tried my rookie hands at making a wood tote today. Hide the kids, cause these might get ugly. I had a bakelite tote I had glued back together. Not pretty, but usable. Thinking that MAYBE I could just carve a tote out of some old "barn wood Oak', I set to work.

First blank ( you'll see why it was "First") was cut out on the bandsaw, So far so good. Drilled some holes, eh, not quite perfect. Was fitting this nicely shaped tote of Oak to the plane's body, when …... CRACK!, CRACK!



Code:


#

 ^% &^%^&! Well, I selected another chunk of Oak, turn the grain 90 degrees from the first blank, and started over again. Blank was thick enough, that I could resaw to get a THIRD blank. I shaped #2 and then stopped. Until I find an idiot-proof (me) way to drill the right holes, I will just make do with the Bakelite. Photos, right. Or, should I say evidence?









Bakelite & #1









#1 cracked up &#2









#2 and #3. The "good news" today? That defiance/ Stanley #3 is almost done, just a coat of paint and some assembly left to go.


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Bandit, maybe some help with the tote? See if this helps. The template should give grain direction to. The goes parallel to the bottom of the first photo. We don't like Bakelite.


----------



## drfunk

The idiot proof way is to drill the holes out of a square blank first, then cut out the tote. Fortunately Lee Valley has a recipe for the order to do this.

The first time I did it, I drilled all the holes with a brace and auger… I was sore for a week.


----------



## bandit571

As for that HF #33 I bought the other day, since I was out in the shop, tried it out on some of that old Oak. I had to adjust the blade a bit to get some shavings, but nothing else was done to it. It was ready (almost) right out of the box









I believe shaving photos are now 'required" on this site….


----------



## bandit571

The "black tote" in the first photo, is from the Stanley/Defiance#3. It at least is solid wood. As for the Bakelite, I don't like it either…..


----------



## donwilwol

I usually scrape the black stanley's, sand and then coat with dark walnut danish oil. So far I haven't had a bakelite tote. It would have to be replaced.

Edit, scrape, not scrap!! Scrap the baked crap, scrape the wood.


----------



## racerglen

There's an answer to plasitque…
LIGHT THE FRICKIN' FUSE !
er..well Bakelite's a type of plastique , eh…

Yah, I know it's still not a .45..Geeze Al, Bob et all…............


----------



## jusfine

Aw, come on… gone not quite a week and 546 posts, wow!

Will have some reviews to post when I get back middle of next week, one for William NG School of woodworking in Irvine, CA and the other for Tropical Exotic Hardwoods.

Now in Arizona, enjoying the warmer weather…


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio,
Did you say first round is on you. If you convince Al to drive here I will drive him the rest of the way.


----------



## jaxonquad

Mauricio- where at in ATL?


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, that sounds great! I won't be able to attend the show, but I'd certainly be able to have a drink or two. It's the super busy part of school right now.

Don, I got you covered with that lever cap.


----------



## mochoa

Common down Al! WV to NC to ATL is not a bad drive.

Brandon I was actually talking about getting a beer at the show, they sell beer there. I was disappointed last year that I didn't discover the beer till right before I was leaving, but now I know! Graham Blackburn did look at us funny though when we were sitting in his hand plane seminar with a Bud tallboy in our hands. I'm not sure if that's cool to do in England.

But hey, we can grab a beer anytime it doesn't have to be at the show!

What we need to do is all go up to NC and meet at Roy Underhills for a seminar one day.


----------



## mochoa

Wayne the show is in Norcross. here is the info. http://thewoodworkingshows.com/styled/styled-32/index.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A roy seminar is on my dream list..


----------



## racerglen

once the rest of the family's up I can use the wire wheel, and other noisey stuff, but for now it's lets take it apart.


























well used, and the only thing I can find is the broken tote, my 5 and a half British Bailey will gladly make the sacrifice, blade has good length, minor surface pits, lever cap has at some point been tuned on it's underside, but generaly I think some brake clean, and polishing will do most.

(wonder if I need a tripod ? ;-}


----------



## Brit

Congrats Glenn.

When you take photos without a tripod, adjust your camera settings as required, stand still, lock your elbows into your sides, breathe in and hold it, then CLICK. Don't forget to breathe out afterwards. Works for me most of the time. I always take four or five snaps and then pick the best one once I look at them on the PC. That's the great thing about digital cameras.


----------



## racerglen

Yup..I'm a shakey guy with my new toy..both the camera and the Bedrock
;-(
The iron's marked "STANLEY, new britain conn, uSa" 
two patent dates, April 2 95 and April 19 10
And now it's time to meet the guys for coffee while the rest ofthe house sleeeeeps….


----------



## BrandonW

Glen, that's a sweet Bedrock! Once you get her all cleaned up, it'll be one of your favorite go-to planes, for sure.

Mauricio, would I have to pay the entrance fee for the beer?


----------



## bandit571

Family Portraits:









That H_F #33's handles are the same size as the Great Neck #4, Hmmm, maybe a switch of handles? Maybe another day









One more look at that HF in [IMG


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, I'm afraid so, I would go inside and take the beer outside to you, then we could drink them while sitting on the curb but that kind of thing doesn't fly in Georgia, you could do that in Louisiana but not cool here ;-)


----------



## mochoa

Hey the HF #33 is on sale for $8.99…..


----------



## racerglen

And we pause..
the 605 has had someone put oil of some sort everywhere..dunno if it's WD-40 or whatever..Cleanup on aisle 2 !
Brake clean, Murphys after ..hhmmm..frog adjustment screws (both) rusted in place..SOAK you guys..
Even the busted tote stinks of some sort of oil..and I don't mean massage type..
I didn't want to do it..it looked so good, just cleanup, BUT I sense an Evaporust bath coming up..
Oh and there's, at this point, definately Jappaning on the tops of the cheeks..ah, a wee bit..maybe sloppy at the factory, or..the mystery thickens..
Sneaking over to the wood body smoother..with the metal SOUL !

W.Greenslade
Bristol
exhibition medals
London Dublin
Paris Melbourne

stamped just in the front of the dunno, throat, iron hole ?
"cast steel iron" 
It's obviously had a coat of brown paint at some point, perhaps to hide owners marks.
the blade's marked Aaron Hidick warranted cast steel, with the word "diamic" inside a flopped over diamond..
DAMN this is FUN !

(and guys you want dumbassdrinking laws..
GIMMIE a call, )


----------



## donwilwol

weekends work




































And the money shots:





































Its the Shelton #9, Millers Falls #14, American Boy, Stanley #110.


----------



## BrandonW

Glen, I had a two frog screws in a Union 5A (5 1/2 equivalent) that would not budge, no matter what I through at them. Soaked in Evaporust as well as various other sprays designed to loosen locked bolts. I eventually had to drill out the screws to take the frog off. A real pain in the ass.


----------



## BrandonW

Great work, Don! That Millers fall is awesome!

What type of wood is on that Shelton?


----------



## waho6o9

Good job Don, thanks for posting.


----------



## saddletramp

You guys…....... All this talk about the "Money Shot", sounds to me like someone spends too much time watching the wrong kind of movies!


----------



## saddletramp

BTW Don, those planes look fantastic, as usual.


----------



## thedude50

just when you think your done there is one more little space that needs cleaning up. worked on the shop again yesterday. the driveway had a bunch of boxes and things to be gone through it is now clean and tidy damn good thing there is not a housing association here. they would have fined me for the mess . then I planted 25 walnut and pecan trees all around the property. they will have to be moved in a few years but that shouldn't be a big problem. By then i want to have another chunk of land just for my grove of trees. all wood bearing trees and fruit bearing trees are preferred walnut chestnut Pecan and cherry am i missing any quality hardwood trees if so tell me so i can get them on the list of things i need to get, I also planted a new Washington Navel Orange tree it is a great fruit tree to go with the rest of my Forrest here in the back yard.

Then it was back to the shop I cleaned off my sanding station it is an old office desk with carpet pad taped down to the top this works very well for sanding I hate sanding and avoid it at all costs since i found that planed surfaces are smoother and better for finish no more sanding except when you have to it is not preferred. after that I put new feet on the Radial arm saw and I hooked up the dust collection to the long wall of tools I still have to do the second run but am out of hose and blast gates and reducers I do have a huge roll of vacuum hose but i have to go 4inch to the machines the ones that are done are the band saw the miter saw the radial arm saw and the Osculating spindle sander the ones that need dust collection are the woodrat the jointer the table saw the planer the router table and the drill press I hope to get the rest hooked up soon so I will be selling off some planes to make it so .

iF YOU NEED ANY bed Rock plane please CONTACT ME i HAVE most SIZES READY TO SELL EXCEPT I AM OUT OF 608'S

Next I cleaned out my roll away tool Cabinet I put all my new tools in and then put all my old wrenches into the back of the drawers inn a stack I gave my son all of my specialty tools my meters my dwell meter my tach it is all sun equipment. i will be giving him the rest of my specialty sockets tie rod wrenches clutch tools pullers etc etc etc as I plan on never touching a car again. he made me real proud graduating with his complete engines and chassis certificate from Fresno city college. I know he is now driving tow truck but he is a high performance mechanic and he will move back to that after the depression ends. and people start spending money again.

Now I have a small card table that knocks down it is piled with the few things that have no home yet Once this is done I have lighting and electrical to do and the shop is ready to use daily I will still use it before these things are done but i really want this stuff done so it is Perfect. Today I will sharpen all my personal hand Planes and make sure they are ready to make shavings I have a new rule No Dull tools allowed in the shop ever if it is to dull to use it is to be sharpened and put back in the rack to use i will be strict on this since my sharpening system leaves no excuses except laziness for there to be dull tools in the shop. I is a great thing to reach for any tool you own and to know it is sharp enough to shave with.

Well i hung out and didn't do much this morning so I am off to the shop to work on tools and my table The Table is from a 2001 wood Magazine article it is a tilt top oval three leg and spindle table in Black walnut The asking Price for the completed table is 600 dollars us pictures and a blog are coming to an Lj Page near you.

Now that this is really happening. I want to once again thank you guys for with out you I would not have gotten to this point this quickly. Lance


----------



## lysdexic

Finished up a type 11 #4 that I had to put down a few weeks ago. I got this off eBay a while back.


----------



## waho6o9

Awesome work lysdexic! Good job.


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of money shots and family portrait, I decided to put my gang together to see where I am. About 2 years ago I did not own a plane.

YOU ALL ARE TO BLAME THIS. Enablers….......


----------



## BrandonW

Beautiful! What no before picture? I like how shiny that thing is. 

EDIT: this post was in reference to your #4.


----------



## donwilwol

Lance, glad to see your still moving forward. I have the same "no dull tool rule". Problem is nobody there to enforce it. 

Brandon, I don't know what the wood is on the Shelton. Its something I had not seen before. At first I thought somebody replace it with pine, but its a hardwood, but the grain looks like pine. Its hard and light colored. I also believe its original. It was a machined tote. The bottom groove was similar to the originals. I stained it with walnut danish oil. It actually looks really good. Its different than the other Shelton I've done.

I'm not sure why I did the 2 blocks. They have more time into them than they are worth. I figured I will give them to someday. I need to research the American Boy. I've heard of it before but don't know much about it. They both work like a typical cheap block plane.

Its official again to, I'm out of space for planes. Ugghh. Why can't I just stop!


----------



## BrandonW

I'm beginning to think that this thread is the reason why prices for planes have surged so much!  Scott-beautiful collection, those LNs seem right at home among the vintage Stanleys.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, you post as I did. That is a beautiful #4. I like the family shot to.

There are a bunch of enablers here for sure.


----------



## drfunk

I'd take a family portrait but my "human family" would see my "other family" all in one spot and force me to choose between them.


----------



## donwilwol

i thought about gathering mine together after I cleaned my shop this afternoon. I just didn't have the strength.


----------



## ShaneA

Scott, the #4 looks amazing. Great looking family too! Very ecclectic gang.

Great work Don, I was going to ask about the wood on the Shelton too. It looks good whatever it is.

Good luck Glen with the bolts, I have had to put vice grips on a few. Not sure if you can reach those or not.

Enablers here, if you are looking for a cure, you have come to the wrong spot… : )


----------



## donwilwol

Were some of you guys still looking for stones? I have no idea what they are, but these seem Like a fair price.


----------



## lysdexic

Sorry,

Here are some before pics


----------



## BrandonW

Funk, LOL! Got a package in the mail yesterday and my wife said, "That better not be another freakin' plane!" Lucky for me it was a compass saw. 

Scott, you really did a nice clean-up job on that one. I love the Stanley irons with the upside-down triangle stamp.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scott, would it surprise you to hear I would have used that #4 as is?

Again, it's beautiful, well done!


----------



## lysdexic

Yea, I can believe it. But there is no way that I could leave it as is. I dont attempt to make it look new. Yet, I just have to clean, polish, and lap so that whatever patina occurs from here is mine. I really appreciate your style but I am more than just a little anal.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I admire what you and others are able to do with these planes. It's truly amazing…


----------



## drfunk

Well, that's it… ebay has officially transcended insanity now. Basically if you've been thinking about going into sell-mode now's the time. Those bottom shelf-ers, that I haven't been paying much attention to, gotta go.


----------



## ShaneA

I hear ya Doc, I have a few I need to release into the wild myself. Could be the time to sell high.


----------



## superstretch

Wow guys.. I ran across a ton of planes today.. both wood and metal bodies. Didn't know if anyone was interested in them: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35078


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great pics Don. Thanks.

Well done Scott. That is a wonderful stable of planes you have there.


----------



## thedude50

my neighbor lady came over tonight to see my shop she is the one who i am going to be making something for. she said it the shop had come a long way very quickly and that she is also a woodworker of sorts. she scroll saws for fun. I thought that was cool and asked he if she wanted to learn how to do more stuff like make furniture she said she would love to but was worried if she could find the time. I told her the invitation to teach her stuff was an open one and she seemed happy she is very nice and gets along well with my wife who also made an appearance in the shop tonight. this is a first for this shop, she also said I had dun a great job and she couldn't believe it was so nice in there. This attention made me all warm and fuzzy like a shot of crown royal back when 9i used to drink 21 years ago.

Tonight i was shooting a bunch of photos for the website and my new articles this makes me happy to close these long time projects the sharpening article will be out this week and the review of the cosman sets will too I cant wait to begin the next big product test but I have to finish up a few tool reviews first then I will be testing router bits this one has 13 manufactures taking part and that makes this the biggest head to head comparison we have ever done. also on Tuesday you will be able to download delta grams in a pdf from our site in cooperation with Delta they are great people over there and they will be the big guy on the block again with tools made in the USA.


----------



## racerglen

Doc, the prices are----whew..
I remember a live auction in '04 where I gave up on a nice 605 Bedrock when the bid passed 50 bucks !Mind you a good Bailey 4 was going for 5 to 15 at that time.


----------



## Bertha

Scott, that family photo is incredible! I love that triangle-logo Stanley; my favorite period by far. 
.
Y'all were talking about easy drives? Try VA to WV yesterday in the snow storm. It was horrendous; 15mph on I-64. Anyway, home now and y'all have been busy.
.
I'm saving up RG's videos until my fiance' goes out of town in a week. I'm going to watch them all on the big screen at home. Straight through, like a marathon. I do this with TV shows I like; wait until they come out on DVD, then marathon them. Did it with The Wire, Madmen, Sons of Anarchy, etc. My preferred method


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, we're neighbors; I'm 10 minutes off I-64.


----------



## ShaneA

Ahh, The Wire, some of the finest TV ever. I like the marathon approach as well. No waiting for next week's plot twist.


----------



## RGtools

Al, when I am done I am definitely going to post an outtakes reel…I screw up enough that I should have a problem filling a few minutes.

Scott, I told you long ago that we are all a bunch of enablers….welcome to the shiny fold.


----------



## RGtools

Guilty of the same…I don't have cable and I live in the sticks with no TV reception. I am four episodes away from the end of The Tudors. I STILL need to watch The Walking Dead.


----------



## jusfine

Ryan, I ordered satellite (finally) and when I told the girl on the phone we had been without anything but rabbit ears for the last 25 years, she said that was longer than she was alive…

I have enjoyed finally catching up on some sports and current events but after so many years without it,probably still don't make best use of it…


----------



## Dcase

Busy weekend on here, I am a bit behind.

Scott, very nice job on the #4 and a nice collection of planes.

Don, I really like that you tuned up that cheap little block plane. It looks like its a very usable plane. I get a kick out of fixing up the cheaper planes. Very nice.

RG- Walking Dead was GREAT last night… your missing a great show! lol


----------



## Bertha

^Randy, I used to have satellite and I loved it. 980 channels is a bit overkill, though. I had the satellite internet for a while and it was blazing fast. It always seemed to get cloudy and I'd lose service at the worst possible time.


----------



## jusfine

Al, we have nowhere near that many channels, maybe 200 including French which doesnt help me.

What I enjoy is recording the programs and skipping the commercials… 

Just wish I could get some programs on woodworking other than Tommy, I am disappointed in the content since I heard so much hype about it.


----------



## Bertha

^Jusfine, I was out of town this weekend and reading the "modern cabinetwork" book. It's a difficult read for me.
.
http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Cabinet-Work-Comprehensive-Craftsmanship/dp/1892836289/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1329753115&sr=8-3
.








.
It's really showing me how little I know about woodworking. It's got a page of joints, then a description on the previous page. The flipping back and forth is killing me. There are some incredible joints that you just don't see anymore. I like being reminded that I'm dumb.


----------



## superstretch

The Walking Dead was a fantastic series.. I haven't seen last night's yet, but, with the exception of last week, this seasons has been a huge disappointment.

The wife and I had to drop our cable from whatever normal package to the basic (we got to keep digital HD tho). Besides the prices going way up, we found ourselves watching Dirty Jobs marathons all the time.. while the house and my shop time suffered >.<

Thankfully, we still have PBS.. Hometime, TOH/ATOH, Woodsmith Shop.. Antiques Roadshow >.>


----------



## jusfine

I would like to see Woodsmith Shop, it has never shown up on our channels…

I would gladly take reruns of New Yankee Workshop!


----------



## superstretch

PBS at 11:00am on Saturdays.. matches up perfectly with my cartoon schedule.

the New Yankee site just got back up and running with reruns!


----------



## jusfine

Sweet! I will look for it, thanks!


----------



## racerglen

2 hour time difference Randy..
9am Alberta time..


----------



## jusfine

Thanks Glen! May be why I missed it.

PS. Beautiful in Phoenix today!!


----------



## racerglen

-2 most of the am here, sun's finaly poked it's head out..
Bringing horses home ?

;-)

Or just additions to the plane collection ?


----------



## Bertha

*sun's finaly poked it's head out..*
.
Decent day here in WV, too. Hey Lysdexic, what was that thing you used to say about a turtle head a'pokin out?
.


----------



## Brit

If someone said to me that the turtle's head is out, it could only mean one thing…

...they were nudging cloth.

That is probably the rudest thing I've ever said on LJs, but you bring out the…er…best in me Al. ;-)


----------



## Bertha

I have that effect on people, Andy. The guys at work were like Saints before I came here a year and 1/2 ago. Now, I feel like I'm on a seaward vessel.


----------



## Dcase

Dan, This season of Walking Dead a huge disappointment??? How dare you!

So this weekend I finally got some time in the shop and was able to use my two new planes which are my Veritas Med shoulder plane and my LN #102..

After spending some time with these two planes I am amazed at just how well these premium planes work when compared to my vintage planes. I love the Veritas shoulder plane, its very comfortable to grip and hold and I got pretty much perfect results with it. I all ready want more Veritas shoulder planes!

The LN 102 was also a true joy to use. I debated buying this plane for a long time. I knew I would love it but the 115.00 price tag was just hard to chew… Now that I have it and have used it I realize the 100 dollars was worth spending on this little plane. It just amazed me at how much finer it work when compared to my other pocket planes.

Thats all, just thought I would share.


----------



## BrandonW

Good to hear, Dan. I've thought about buying the LN 102 for awhile, but it's a no frills block plane--how much better can it perform than a vintage one that costs a fraction of the price, I thought? Now I'll give it a second look, but unfortunately my plane budget has been blown already for this month.


----------



## Bertha

^it's a DIFFERENT feel, in my experience. Without getting too weepy, I think we work with our hands, eyes, and hearts. The hand and the heart usually likes the feel of a vintage Stanley. The eyes and the hands like the modern high tolerance planes. I wouldn't want to go without my hands, eyes, or heart (or pancreas if we're counting organs), so I figure it's all good in the hood.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, the LN 102 needs no frills. I got frills just using the thing. The non adjustable mouth is no issue for me, its set at just the right opening. I have spent a lot of time on my Stanley 103 and my Sargent (103 size) trying to get them to perform at a premium level, I even bought a pinnacle replacement iron for the 103. I did get them to work pretty well but on both my Stanley and Sargent the iron adjustments were hard and the mouths are much more open then the LN. I will have to take some pictures of both the LN and the old ones in action.

Here is a sweet picture I just came across online… I cant say I have ever managed to get a shaving quite as nice as this one..


----------



## Bertha

Andy, at least you weren't putting your balls in someone's shorts:
.
Mickelson didn't have much to smile about Saturday as he watched his shot from the 15th tee at Riviera Country Club land among the gallery, but he couldn't help but laugh when he saw that the ball somehow made its way into the shorts of a fan.
.
http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-phil-mickelson-20120220,0,1137232.story
.
Dan, that's an obscenely beautiful shaving.


----------



## RGtools

I think is this a fair argument for hammer adjusted planes.


----------



## RGtools

^my post about this picture dissapeared. Oh well. I was mostly oohing and aahing.

This is a great example of how well a hammer adjusted plane can work in the right hands though.

EDIT: THERE IS MY POST. WTH?


----------



## Brit

Never thought I'd ever read the word pancreas on a woodworking forum.

Dan - that is the most impressive shaving I've ever seen.


----------



## Brit

Dan - Please measure the mouth gap on the LN102. I just want to check that mine has not been doctored.


----------



## Brit

Here are some planes that we haven't had on here yet.


----------



## Dcase

Andy, Yes, I remember you asking me to do that and I completely forgot. I will make note and do it tonight..

BTW I got that shaving picture from http://www.breseplane.com/ The Brese planes are way too rich for my blood but wow do they produce some nice shavings.


----------



## Bertha

mmmmmmm…...breeeeeeeeeeese


----------



## Brit

I love Brese planes. They epitomise quality in my eyes. In fact I asked Al to buy me one in the very first reply to this thread. I'm still waiting, although I haven't bought Al his A1 Holtey panel plane either, so I musn't grumble.


----------



## Bertha

It's funny how we still want the same things, Andy, a year later


----------



## Dcase

Al, you bring up a good point… Has anyone on here got their dream plane since first posting on this thread? I know my dream plane was and still is the LN #51. I have not got mine yet.


----------



## JGM0658

I don't get the obsession with the ultra thin shavings. What is important is what is left on the bench not on the floor. Someone in another thread mentioned that presumably a thin shaving leaves a better surface. So I went and tried that, I set up the plane to take the thinnest possible shaving, then I increased the shaving thickness, The surface of the wood looked exactly the same.

I think it was Schwartz who mentioned it was a shame that we are putting so much emphasis on what falls on the floor and not what is left on the bench.


----------



## Bertha

Nope, I ain't got crap. I still dream about the same ones, though. That's a good exercise though, Dan, what's changed about your plane habits in the last year? What would you like to say at this time next year? I'm getting more interested in the wood molders and I'd like to build some of my own.


----------



## Bertha

^JGM, in real life, I usually take a pretty aggressive pass because I'd rather do it in three passes than 30. I think the thin shaving is just a testament to the capability of the plane, nothing more. It's fun to look at but I doubt anyone here really works at that wispy a cut. Schwarz, lol.


----------



## Brit

Well done Al, you finally spelt the man's name right. LOL.


----------



## JGM0658

The guy should change his name…lol…. I always misspell it…..


----------



## Bertha




----------



## RGtools

Take the thickest shaving that leaves the surface you want…that is a good motto.

Agreed with Al, though, the thin shavings show a little bit about what the plane can do and they are fun to look at but have little practicallity most of the time.


----------



## RGtools

And I am still waiting for someone to get me that DL Barrett.

So pretty.

For a while a decent #5 jack was on my dream list (they were scarce around here for some reason) I am happy to report that I found it. Dream both big and small and you will find yourself content.


----------



## Bertha

I'm guessing you want the Mathieson Bridle?
.
http://www.dlbarrettandsons.com/mathieson_bridle.html
.


----------



## Bertha

Razzee Handled Trying Plane (22" long)
- 3"x22" 
- razee handled
- 45 degree bed angle
- 2 3/8" Tapered blade
- European Steamed Beech 
Price: $545.00 CDN
.
http://www.dlbarrettandsons.com/razee_handled_trying_plane.html
.
OMG
.


----------



## Dcase

JGM-What you say is true for the most part. However I do think thickness of a shaving will play a factor when working with certain types of wood. Thickness of a shaving can also play a factor when fitting a joint. If you have a piece thats going to fit into a dado but its to tight of a fit you may end up taking off to much if your shaving is to thick. I am not obsessed with ultra thin shavings but I do enjoy them. I am guilty of that.

Al, I would say a lot has changed about my plane habits. For one I know my sharpening skills have improved a lot over the past year and are continuing to improve. By this time next year I would love to say that my sharpening has greatly improved from what it is now.

I have also gotten better at flattening boards and jointing them but still need improvement there. I would love to say I am an expert at it by this time next year but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## thedude50

on Schwartz IMHO this is a guy that never was a woodworker until he got a job as a writer for Popular woodworking on of the worst magazines out there . granted the guy is a good writer but he lacks real world experience in the workshop you never see a fine piece of his furniture selling for large amounts of money. no this guy is a good journalist and he spins a good tale however his experience is all thing he has learned in the few years he has been at popular woodworking he is hardly the go to guy for how to woodwork maybe after he has 20 more years of woodworking under his belt and has actualy done some of the things he writes about I will respect his opinion more but for now i will read his stuff and decide if he is right for myself.

On thin shavings and why they are crucial the shavings are crucial for fit as was said if you are trying to fit a joint is is allot better to take thin shavings to make things fit and finer shavings are better when sizing a board to the scribe line when removing lots of material a slotted blade or a scrub plane is the method of choice or of coarse you can opt for power tools and use your jointer to remove more wood quickly but as for my smoother I would like the most accurate adjustment and thus the finest shaving also remember if your plane will take the thinnest shavings possible and reduce the risk of tear out that come with taking thick shavings after all we are using a smoother for these shavings not a scrub plane IMHO


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, I got a shaving just as nice as that one in the picture. Of course, it was a Brese plane and it was already pre-adjusted for me. What's just as impressive as the shaving is the perfectly smooth surface on the board.


----------



## BrandonW

Ryan,

Brese told me that he now hammer adjusts his Baileys too!


----------



## Brit

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Bertha

I adjust EVERYTHING with a hammer.


----------



## JGM0658

Thickness of a shaving can also play a factor when fitting a joint. If you have a piece thats going to fit into a dado but its to tight of a fit you may end up taking off to much if your shaving is to thick.

Nope, get these and make the dado wider….


----------



## Dcase

Ok JGM, you got me. I now have an excuse to go buy me some side rabbet planes


----------



## Bertha

*Nope, get these and make the dado wider…. *
And you should probably get all the shoulders they make just in case
The 99 is a thing of beauty.


----------



## drfunk

Christopher Schwarz is an academic, he has never once professed to be anything else. (Full disclosure, he has been a hobbyist woodworker his whole life - just like 90% of us here.) If you ask me, the interjection of an academic and historian into the floundering world of hand craftsmanship was just what the doctor ordered. One of the most important things he has contributed is his research - he's sought out and translated numerous books and made them available for future generations of woodworkers. In a world where for the last 70 years the quality of a craftsman's workmanship has been determined by the cost of his most expensive tool, Chris Schwarz is a breath of fresh air. He's not speaking for himself, he's speaking for past generations of traditional woodworkers.

And he's right, thin shavings are for the most part impractical. Please point to a contrary source who doesn't have a vested interest in you buying his imprinted irons.


----------



## superstretch

@Dan - To say that the first part of Walking Dead this season has been disappointing is an understatement.. Hopefully something actually happens soon >.<


----------



## Brit

I agree, Chris Schwarz has contributed a great deal to the world of woodworking. He is great at challenging the status quo and reminding us that some of the old ways are the best.


----------



## BrandonW

I'd like to second what Funk has said! I think he has done a lot of good to the field of woodworking, especially in terms of bringing history into it. I doubt not nearly as many woodworkers today would even be familiar with names such as Roubo or Moxon had it not been for Schwarz.


----------



## mochoa

Paul Sellers recently wrote a blog that hit home on this issue. The term armature or hobbyist doesn't really do justice to folks like Schwarz or us here for that matter. The knowledge and skill Schwarz resurrects and keeps alive would be extinct if it were up to the professional woodworker. People who take the time to learn traditional woodworking keep some valuable knowledge alive.


----------



## Brit

I think if I was after a side rabbet plane, I'd be more inclined to buy the Veritas than two LN 99s


----------



## drfunk

Thanks Brandon, I couldn't come up with Joseph Moxon's name.

Joseph Moxon - scientist, engineer, mathematician, academic, and not a professional woodworker.


----------



## JGM0658

I now have an excuse to go buy me some side rabbet planes 

You needed an excuse?!?.... 

Which brings to mind another topic. What is acceptable practice? Personally I would never, ever try to fit a panel that has been thicknessed and flatten to a dado, even with a carriage plane with which you supposedly can "toe the line".

The only thing I would add to drfunk's well stated post is that length of practice does not necessarily translate into great knowledge. Some people have 20 years of ever increasing experience, some repeat the first year experience 20 times…


----------



## JGM0658

I think if I was after a side rabbet plane, I'd be more inclined to buy the Veritas than two LN 99s

I looked into that, what I did not like about the Veritas is that it has one screw to adjust both blades.


----------



## Bertha

I don't want anyone to think I don't like the Schwarz. I do, of course. One of the 10 first woodworking books I bought was his workbench book. The Roubo design, of course, led me to investigating other relevant avenues. I think most of the beef with Schwarz is simple jealousy, refined and pure. The dude pulled it off. It's one of those guidance counselor, "what if…"'s. I admire the guy; covet his job. I'm greener with envy than any of you guys. My colleague has a Porsche Panamerica black with tan. I hate him too


----------



## Brit

Yeah and my friends got a stack of wormy chestnut and I hate him too.


----------



## RGtools

JGM: forgive me but I am having a hard time visuallizing what you are tying to do. Can you tell me within context of the project?


----------



## RGtools

Don't for get all your friends have D-8's

Sorry Andy…I really should not rub that in.


----------



## BrandonW

Andy, I'm just not sure I'd know how to use that thing. KNowing me, I'd probably just cut myself on it!


----------



## lysdexic

I am with Dr. Funk. Mr. Schwarz has significantly influenced my nascent woodworking hobby.

Andy, that side rabbet plane looks a little dangerous to me. I can see my hand slipping and that nicker coming to rest just after it cuts my flexor tendon.


----------



## JGM0658

JGM: forgive me but I am having a hard time visuallizing what you are tying to do. Can you tell me within context of the project?

RG, lets say you are making a book case, what do you do, fit the shelves to the dado or fit the dado to the shelves?


----------



## lysdexic

Well, there is some dude here on LJ's that bought a disston D-12 for like a dollar or something. Can I hate him?


----------



## Brit

Re: Side rabbet planes. I haven't used the Veritas or the No.99, but for value for money I think the Veritas is hard to beat. Scott, how can you cut yourself on it?


----------



## lysdexic

JGM,

I am no expert but I just watched a woodwrights episode on making sliding dovetails (a type of dado-no?) in a bookcase. Roy made the dado first then sneaks up on the fit with the tongue (dovetail) on the shelf.


----------



## lysdexic

Andy, the edge looked a lot sharper from the other view. Still, I would manage somehow.


----------



## Brit

RG - Thumbholes are for righties. Us creative lefties don't need such gimmicks.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, I can cut Scott with it.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm going to disagree with the thin shavings. I think a smoother needs to produce them. I get that a smooth finish is a smooth finish, and it could be obtained with a thicker cut, but there is more to it than that. The thicker the cut, the more scallop you'll need to not get a cut edge. Thus the thinner your shavings, the shallower you camber, the less scallop. Also, the idea of smoothing is to not have to sane (at least for me) so I want to take the same amount off the surface as I would if I was sanding. This is the reason most of use have multiple smoother adjusted differently.

I typically fit the shelves to the dado, that's assuming I've cut a 3/4" dado and want a 3/4" shelf to fit it. (change the 3/4" to whatever your working with).

So if the argument is that not all planes need to cut that thin, then I agree, but if they can, they can be tuned as a finish smoother. If they can't, then they may still be very useful, just not as a finish smoother.

That would be my take.

As for the Schwarz discussion, I agree he has helped bring some light to the hobby. I *do* like some of his writing. When he writes to get to the point, he is very convincing and knowledgeable. I did not like The Anarchist Tool Chest. Its one of the few woodworking books I actually sold after painfully making my way through it.


----------



## JGM0658

lysdexic

That is a different situation. where it really does not matter where you fit it. But if you are mating the dado to a full with end grain panel, working on the dado seems to me a better practice.


----------



## mochoa

A side rabbet plane would be a perfect project to make with an old planer knife. I have some instructions on how to do it but now time, maybe one day…


----------



## mochoa

Here is another off topic question. Where would I get some 2.5" brass hoops to put around the hub of a wooden screw to prevent splitting? I'm thinking if I can do that I can make the hub shorter and less obtrusive.

I would make the dado 3/8" wide for a ¾" shelf, the shelf would have a matching 3/8" tongue, makes it easy to adjust the fit with a shoulder plane on the tongue.


----------



## Brit

Mauricio - Look out for a brass curtain pole. Might not be solid brass though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

For Scott.


----------



## BrandonW

Don't know Mauricio, but I doubt a wooden screw that's 2 1/2" thick would be at too much jeopardy of splitting. What type of wood is it?


----------



## mochoa

Good idea Andy, I'll look into that.

Actually its only 2" hard maple, I'm thinking of gluing a larger wooden hub around it by drilling 2" holes in a couple of pieces of walnut, I can orient the two indifferent directions so it will be even stronger than if it was a larger dowel since the grain of the hub will be perpendicular to that of the screw.


----------



## drfunk

I use my side rabbet planes frequently. I have the Stanley 98, 99 and 79. I also have a Sargent that looks like the Veritas. Oh and I have cut the *holy-heck* out of myself with them on more than one occasion. Obviously they work better in slots than dadoes - especially in hardwoods, if it jumps out of the cut when going crossgrain - LOOK OUT!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've tuned the #79 and played with it a bit, but I'm one to trim panels to fit vs. adjusting dados. That said, it's panels that are not seen that get adjusted. Guess I need to keep the #79 handy for dado tweeking next time. A thread that gets me to use a new plane is a very good thing…


----------



## RGtools

I fit the dado to the shelf since layout is easier this way….the other direction has to be done with several careful test-fits.


----------



## drfunk

It's not just a one trick pony either. I use it for fitting doors to jambs and cleaning up sides of grooves I was forced to cut against the grain. Every router owner should have one. I like to think of it as a very low-profile shoulder plane.


----------



## RGtools

I have also seen those used to fit sliding DT's.


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of the surface left behind - this is a satisfying image. I finally got around to setting up my oil stones. After making an oily mess I think I acheived an acceptable edge. The maple surface is on the right obviously and the camera is resting on the edge …...


----------



## thedude50

Al I am anything but jealous of Schwartz I assure you and in his own book Dr he says he had no real experience as a wood worker save some old bench his grandfather made for him. in fact he says he was a novice when he got the job at popular woodworking. My beef is he is a journalist first and a woodworker second. as for needing him to find old things about woodworking. i do that on my own I have over 250 books on woodworking some over a hundred years old I know the history because I made the effort to learn it I think Schwartz is a good writer he is however not a great craftsman. I want writers who are first and foremost great craftsmen not writers who happen to get a job at a mediocre rag. then he is a sudden expert I have 43 years in a real shop he has 15 i believe . I simply take what he has to say with a grain of salt. I would likely learn more of woodworking from someone who can do it like rob cosman or norm Abram or SAM maloof those are real craftsmen and I respect what the say a ton more than any this Chris writes , I do read his blog and I do own his books some I like some I don't he has done some good things but my beef is he is not a world class craftsman.

On the thin shavings Dr I think your dead wrong IMHO we will agree too disagree. i am with Don a finish smoother must take fine shavings less than a thousandth every pass .


----------



## drfunk

Lance, don't get me wrong - I do think we disagree for all the right reasons. I don't believe you are Schwartz's target audience - you are an experienced craftsman with enviable resources. His target audience is more the novice woodworker. I sure like looking at Sam Maloof and Brian Boggs creations in magazines, but I know I'll never have the free time or money to get there.

To me, Chris makes really nice looking furniture accessible to the honest everyman with a basic set of tools. Not just someone with a dream shop and lifelong training like Rob Cosman. This might actually be a threat to the status quo that says you have to go to this school and get this tool to be a fine woodworker. The message is, "If Chris can make nice furniture with his humble beginnings, so can I!"

My dad and I used to watch New Yankee Workshop together wondering why Norm needed a biscuit jointer, a mortising machine, three types of routers, and a professional pocket hole machine to make a shaker table.

And let me restate my position, a finish smoother should leave a smooth finish regardless of the thickness of the shavings. A novice woodworker should not let the inability to make perfect gossamer shavings hold them back - I believe this is Chris's message. The fact of the matter is, the second after the humidity changes, the temperature changes, or *any* kind of finish is added, the grain will raise and the wood will change shape. Moisture and residual stress are God's laws mere mortal men can't hope to contain. This is why I stepped away from the calipers and stopped lapping my soles ages ago.  I don't have to be a perfectionist to be a capable hobbyist craftsman.

drfunk - scientist, engineer, musician, plane hoarder/restorer, and not a professional woodworker.


----------



## drfunk

Oh and I left something out. In most of my old books, the smoother is not the last word… That job goes to the scraper.


----------



## thedude50

why would i need a scraper when my smoother cuts like glass hehehe I agree Dr the scraper is the last word in smooth I am trying to eliminate sanding as much as I can from my woodworking. I think I am a cabinet saw and a shaper away from having that dream shop I am proud of the shop as it is it is the only thing that seems to make me happy these days I also have to get that big bench made as it is the key to good hand work

Speaking of benches Rob Cosman is doing a bench build on his new hand and power tool workshop video feeds this should ge a blast to watch I am committed to the 21st century bench I have already orderd the vises for mine and my uncles and I will be ordering the wood next week then it goes center stage in the shop so to speak I am thinking of doing my own video feed on the project it would be allot of fun but the cameras would slow down the process


----------



## Bertha

Dude, I certainly wasn't accusing you of being jealous of Schwarz. That was firmly directed at me. A spindly little guy with long hair and a scruffy beard, playing with Holteys and Brese's all day, being paid to try out new woodworking equipment. For me, there's plenty to be jealous of.
.
Of course no one's going to take aggressive cuts with a smoother. My goal is for my smoother NOT to cut on most strokes. I'm with Dude when it comes to surfaces. If you're done with your smoother, that's generally the more attractive finish to me. The scraper seems to dull it a bit, at least when I use it


----------



## JGM0658

My dad and I used to watch New Yankee Workshop together wondering why Norm needed a biscuit jointer, a mortising machine, three types of routers, and a professional pocket hole machine to make a shaker table.

LOL.

And let me restate my position, a finish smoother should leave a smooth finish regardless of the thickness of the shavings. A novice woodworker should not let the inability to make perfect gossamer shavings hold them back - I believe this is Chris's message.

Very well stated drfunk. If it feels smooth to the touch, and looks smooth, it is good enough, right? 

Oh and Al, Porsche Panamerica? Chump change, now if he had an Aston Martin Zagato V12, then he should be hated…


----------



## canadianchips

Drfunk: "The fact of the matter is, the second after the humidity changes, the temperature changes, or any kind of finish is added, the grain will raise and the wood will change shape. Moisture and residual stress are God's laws mere mortal men can't hope to contain. This is why I stepped away from the calipers and stopped lapping my soles ages ago." 
These are the best words I have read in a long time. Finally someone has the guts to say what a lot of other woodworkers are doing.
Lapping, shiny,new, big are just *"GLITS and GLAM"* that is NOT needed to do a great job ! At the end of the day, EXPERIENCE and TALENT is still needed.
"Having Sharp tools" is another helpful thing. How you achieve sharp is a personal preference. Sharp is sharp !


----------



## Bertha

JGM, I'm a 911 guy on a Boxster budget, lol. I really like the Panamerica but I was really surprised to see them make it. It's kind of the odd man out in that lineup. Aston, OMG. What is there really to say. Up in the price stratosphere, I'd be Bentley GT all day long


----------



## JGM0658

I'd be Bentley GT all day long

Nahhh men, Paris Hilton has one…. hahahaha…..


----------



## Bertha

^I did not….know that.
make it a black murcielago then


----------



## HorizontalMike

@funk SAID: "Oh and I left something out. In most of my old books, the smoother is not the last word… That job goes to the scraper."

FWIW, I have dedicated my #418VBM Sargent Refurb for scraping duty. BTW, it also seems to control rip-out around knot holes, IMO.


----------



## Dcase

Mike- Thats really an interesting attachment. Its neat how it clips on without having to take the cap iron or anything off. Does it work well?


----------



## mochoa

Mike that thing looks sweet, nice refurb.


----------



## racerglen

I have finaly figured out how to make mine work Mike..
It seems if you actualy READ the Veritas instructions, it does function .

;-)

And that is a beautiful job on the old Sarge !


----------



## HorizontalMike

@Dan,
What looks like the traditional blade behind the cap, is NOT. It is part of the larger blade-holder (looks like a "V") and the actual scraper blade secures against the front of it. You f'naggle the cap back on and slide the plastic tensioning hub under the cap screw and you are basically done. I bought the 'thicker' blade thinking it might control vibration and the like. None really noticed and the actual scraper blade flexes as needed depending on the surface you are smoothing. IMO, it takes some getting used to, since I am used to just using scraper cards, and in much tighter areas.

Truth be told, I would use it more if I turned off my jointer and lunchbox planer. Though, now that my lunchbox planer has a couple of chips in the blade(s) and leaves a very slight ridge down the piece, this scraper comes in handy. I would imagine that for those who ONLY want to use hand tools through the entire process, this would be indispensable as a finishing tool.

Veritas® Scraping Plane Insert


----------



## Dcase

I have never used a scraper but its on my list of things to try someday. I can get a really nice smooth surface with my smoothing planes but I usually end up doing some light hand sanding.

I either fold up a piece of 220 grit and do a quick sand by hand or I use the fine scotch abrasive pads (grey & white). I don't mind a little sanding.


----------



## HorizontalMike

I find that scraper cards come in handy when sizing tenons. They seem to compliment my shoulder plane and I find them more controllable than a sanding block. FWIW, I could never keep my sanding block square on a tenon and would invariably sand one side more than the other.

The Veritas, obviously is for larger areas…


----------



## CharlieM1958

Good to know that attachment works as advertised, Mike. I could definitely dedicate one of my refurbs to this purpose.


----------



## RGtools

Ok that is the coolest new thing I have seen from Veritas….I might have to get one to tame the curl in the black walnut I have. I have a fairly large table that needs to be smoothed out and doing it with a card scraper sounds like a good way to get blisters.


----------



## donwilwol

I looked at the veritas insert before I bought the vertas scraper planes. I found a lot of negative reviews so I went with the plane instead.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, for Dream Scrapers, how about this?


----------



## Dcase

I see the old Stanley #12 two handle scrapers on ebay all the time. Price varies quite a bit depending on type and condition. Any of you have or have used one?


----------



## donwilwol

I have a #81. I put a new hock blade on it. It works ok, but you have to really fiddle with it to get it adjusted right. I have found it hard to prevent chatter. Not just the blade, but the whole plane. I like the veritas a whole lot better. The advantage the veritas has is the ability to bend the blade like you do a cabinet scraper.


----------



## Bertha

I'll just leave this here
.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, good question I'd ask as well (to piggyback) is the #12 vs. the #80 in use. I have the latter, and the #112-type scrapers are totally different from the handlebar types.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Do you ever get that nstalled and fettled??


----------



## Bertha

Don, the 81's my go to scraper. It's got "that feel"; instant feedback. Dan, I don't own a 12 but I've almost owned one a few times. They really vacillate in price. Weird.


----------



## Bertha

Smit, I got it installed in Dan's 4 1/2 but not entirely fettled. It's one of those things that you could spend all day tweaking. The times that I played with it, I'd make the burr, then tip the blade until the burr engaged the workpiece. Of course, if you alter the aggressiveness of the burnish, you could probably tweak it in unmeasurable ways. It's a very prized piece of mine; from two craftsmen I admire. I need to be in a nostalgic mood to pick it up


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You're 'Collector' is showing, Sir.

And I hate you for having such a nice piece. ;-)

That said, I haven't jumped into the scraping world but for tear out. The cabinet maker's scraper from LN (above) does also offer a toothed iron insert, something I'm fascinated by re: taming tear then following w/ LA smoother (#164, anyone?). All part of my evil master plane… Bwa-ha-ha-ha…


----------



## BrandonW

Al, I remember you posting that one back around post #3000. It's a beautiful scraper insert and much nicer looking (performing?) than the Veritas one. It looks solid and you don't have to keep the old frog in place.

I have a 12 that I put a new Hock blade in. I've only played around with a few times, so I can't offer much advice on using it. It is nice because you can adjust the angle dramatically.


----------



## Bertha

You're 'Collector' is showing, Sir.
Sorry, Smit, I thought I zipped up
.
It is, indeed, more of a collector's item. Maybe it shouldn't be, but I've kind of MADE it be. Brandon, put that 12 though the paces and report back. I've got that on my list.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^LOL!


----------



## bandit571

That was wierd! Halfway through a post, and I get a blank "start" screen… I try again.

As long as we are talking about scrapers, here is a look at my metal one:









And a look at it's sole:









As for my non-metal scraper? I just use a freshly cut piece of GLASS. AND< if there is an odd shape to be scraped, I can cut the glass to match.

All that re-hab the last few weeks around my shop, I am down to a re-finishing job:









Most of the markings are still there, at least the "inch" marks. No maker's marks , though….


----------



## drfunk

Somebody start a scrapers of your dreams thread stat!!!

I've been using my LN 212 pretty regular. Don't love it or hate it - cute as the dickens though. I picked up the Veritas Large Scraper Plane for a ridiculous price recently. Bought the full complement of blades for it when Woodcraft was having the IBC sale. I also picked up the 90 degree blade for the LN 62. I suppose I need to hurry up and retire 20 years early so I can give you guys my assessment.


----------



## mochoa

Here is mine but havent used it much.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RE: the Sweet Picture of the Gossamer Shaving, it occurs to me that while the plane has to be incredibly well-tuned to pull of the trick, the stock itself also must be true / totally free from undulations. And if that were the case, what's the point in smoothing it?

In practical terms, I've had my SW #4 dialed back at various times to take incredibly fine shavings, and when it came out of the till for work, there was lots of pushing but little waste created because it was set so fine… Lots of movement later, and I basically gave up and dialed it with a bit more aggression so the job would get done. At that point, smooth was as smooth as I could feel. And that's more than acceptable to me.

So, just because a plane, or iron, is capable of such fine work doesn't mean it will get routine use in that uber-fine mode. Nor does it need to get alot of work that way, unless you simply enjoy making shavings (and who doesn't??) Finally, if your smoother can't even approach / sniff at Gossamer Mode, you've got more work to do on your sharping and set up. Because, unless it's a total POC (a BIG unless, and we can each recognize POC tools by now), any smoother can be coaxed and cajoled into performing at a high level for at least a little while.


----------



## HorizontalMike

What Smitty says.

Even five thousandths is is smoother than can be felt running your hand over a piece thus smoothed. And producing five thousandths shavings is much easier in the big DIY picture…


----------



## Bertha

*producing five thousandths shavings is much easier in the big DIY picture…*
Agree with Mike 100%
Plus, it's good for the soul


----------



## Dcase

Thin shavings…Thick Shavings… Scrub sized shavings…. Who cares as long as you are having fun making them.

I have never tried measuring the thickness of my shavings, nor do I have any interest in doing so. I like getting the ones I can see through. Whether they are practical or not makes no difference to me. The only reason I am using hand tools is because I think its fun. Fun and practical don't really mix.

One thing is true though… Thin shavings make cool pictures


----------



## Bertha

The transitional's my favorite


----------



## Dcase

Come to think of it thick shavings also make for neat pictures…


----------



## Dcase

Al, that one is also my favorite. I didn't move that shaving at all or hold it for the picture. Its so natural. I also love that little trans plane now that I have it tuned up with a new sole.


----------



## Bertha

That's probably my favorite of your transitional planes making my favorite shaving.


----------



## mochoa

Nice shavings Dan. How did you do your tool trays on your bench? Did you round a little ledge along the edge or did you screw on a strip of wood. I like it because the depth of your trays is not limited by the thickness of your bench top. And you can move them around and get them out of the way for clamping.


----------



## bandit571

Ah shavings…. check out the New& Improved Avatar!


----------



## BrandonW

With all this talk about the scraper planes, I thought I'd post a few pics of my No 12. I pulled away from paperwriting for a few minutes to play around with this one--still not getting excellent results, but I'm working on it. If you don't love that rosewood handle, something's wrong with you!




























The last pic shows it tackling a nice piece of cherry burl I received from fellow Lumberjock in the area. I figured a burl would be a nice place to hone in on my scraping skills. We'll see!


----------



## lysdexic

That is, in fact, a very handsome No. 12


----------



## Bertha

The beauty of the substrate notwithstanding, that 112 is, indeed, a handsome animal, in the context of me loving scrapers, which this is, to be clear.


----------



## ShaneA

Here is some ebay madness…a 605/604 one line lever cap, just sold for $69. My $28 bid was more than I wanted to spend. Crazy.


----------



## BrandonW

That is madness. I could have purchased the whole plane for that price on a Buy-it-now listing. Stupid me. I already have 2 and 1/2 605s, so not really something I needed.


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys I received a nice sash plane today and was very impressed with the threads. I see a corner cupboard in my wife's future.




































I want to thank BoxcarMarty for going to the trouble to help me get my new toys.


----------



## Bertha

OMG Dave, it's glorious. The threads are pristine.


----------



## superdav721

This is the first threaded plane I have owned. Can I wax or BLO the threads for ease of use?


----------



## BrandonW

Nice plane, Dave! I imagine wax would work nicely for that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, Dave, can't WAIT to see that one in a Super video production!


----------



## bhog

Finally caught up,again… Hey Dan is that carbon fiber on that trans plane ? LOL I had to double take looking through the pics.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Bertha
Brandon thank you I will follow your advise.
You know it Smitty


----------



## donwilwol

I had to get my scraper picture in.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My current "scraper.".


----------



## BrandonW

Nice scrapers, guys. I just got some new blades for my safety razor and I think I scraped my neck a little. Does that count for anything?


----------



## superstretch

@Bandit
I just picked up a marking gauge just like that.. but it has a dual setup.. wood thumb screws and everything. I can faintly see the rule and number markings.


----------



## superstretch

*edit*: yay for a double post


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, me too.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, we need pic's with the shavings


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al's got one too, seen it in his till pictures. It's not an exclusive club, more like an ephemeral state of collecting; just gotta pick one up.


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, I thought about getting a #82 a few times, but waiting till it's too cheap to pass up. I can see some uses for it, but it's not real high on my priority list.

Don, no pics of me shaving, but here's my razorhttp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003NTHWLU/:


----------



## waho6o9

IBC blades rock, thanks for the friendly advice. woo hoo


----------



## BrandonW

That's sweet! What plane is the IBC iron/chipbreak set going to? Will that fit a Stanley? or just Veritas?


----------



## waho6o9

I was thinking of making a low angle jack plane.


----------



## ShaneA

Brandon, they have em for stanley, veritas, ln, and record.


----------



## BrandonW

Interesting! I have played with the idea of taking a Bedrock sole (tossing the frog), and somehow imbed an iron right on the slanted part where the frog goes. I think this would work pretty well, but I'd probably have to thread a new hole in the center, which I'm sort of reluctant to try with a perfectly good Bedrock sole.

See doesn't this look like it could be a low angle plane?










The flat sided Bedrocks would be even better because they have a larger bed.


----------



## drfunk

@ Brandon. Interesing idea. Probably better to try it on a damaged Bedrock sole. I have a sneaking suspicion you'd have to open up the mouth quite a bit for it to work too. As is, the blade will probably run into the toe before it even begins to project through the bottom. No fun to adjust either.


----------



## BrandonW

Funk,

Right, the adjustment wouldn't be easy, I admit. But the blade will fit (bevel-up) with the mouth the way it is-I've already fitted it with a spare 605 I have-but I'm not willing to modify the sole because it's perfectly good. The only problem is that the sides of the frog bed along the walls are raised about 1/8" on both sides. This means that the iron must fit in between the sides.

Anyone got a trashed Bedrock sole?


----------



## Dcase

What angle is the frog base on the Bedrock planes? I am sure you could rig it up and turn it into a low angle plane but with the lack of the adjustable mouth it probably wouldn't be quite as useful as the real deal. It sure would be fun to try if you have the parts though.


----------



## BrandonW

I don't know the actual angle, but it looks pretty close to the angle on a 62 etc. It wouldn't be without it's issues, but certainly fun to try. Now what about a low angle infill plane! ;-)


----------



## drfunk

You say the blade will fit eh? I've got a busted side #3 Bailey - fill it in with beech to make the sole more bedrocky flat - hmm… You've got me thinking now…

I was recently thinking of converting it into a high angle infill - why not do both?


----------



## racerglen

All ahead full stop.
Youngest arrived like a bull in my workshop, my projects are on hold while his DVD case for girlfried is done
And then departed back to the oil fields leaving it for dad to complete..so here's where the 605 and a half c sits..lonely..
The tote's junked as I meantioned, broken a LONG time ago, and used for a long time that way.

i








Got it all stripped apart, needed to soak the frog adjustment screws for a couple of days before they'd let go..the pins and screws that lock it down were easy.








The frog shows some small chips at the front edge, but otherwise mates perfectly to the sole








And the bed's in fine shape.
I was intending on just replacingthe tote and tuning it up, but after all this, and once that DVD case is gone, it'll be a resto..paint as well.
Still trying to figure out what the *()*) was/is all over everything ,oil? of some sort that'd dried and is realy hard to get off to get to the metal.


----------



## millzit

this thread stays on the first page a lot and with almost 10k replies, makes it impossible to reach the end by clicking on the pages or <gasp> trying to read all responses….....so i figured the best way to get to the end of this thread is by making a post…......here goes.


----------



## millzit

it worked, now i will just read the thread like a magazine…..from the back to the front<g>


----------



## donwilwol

well millzit, now that your here, we hope you just plane stay.

Glen. I'd fix that tote, but either way its going to be a nice bedrock.

Every morning I look at 2 things, LJ and ebay. Ebay is very depressing lately. I'm about as good at buying and selling planes as I am at the stock market. I guess that why they call it a hobby.

Brandon, I wonder of you could somehow convert the frog adjustment screw to a blade adjustment. I would never try on a good one. (see my note about ebay)


----------



## racerglen

millzit, at the top of the page you'll see the number of posts in the tool bar for this thread, with green writing saying the number of new posts, click on that and it'll bring y'all to the latest stuff 
;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Welcome, Millzit. Got a dream plane to share? Sky's the limit!


----------



## Bertha

For those of you that haven't examined Millzit's avatar closely, I highly recommend it!


----------



## racerglen

Oh, my..
Al , my eyes, my eyes..
LOL..


----------



## millzit

well don, i am not really a plane guy…......<g>

thanks racer, still learning the site…......

smitty, i got some of grandpa's old planes somewhere, might dig them out today and and take some pics. if it aint got a button or a switch, i rarely use it…...

bertha…......


----------



## Bertha

Got a bandsaw blade from Highland yesterday. For the record, they ship FAST. Nicely packed. Clear instructions. Quite impressed. This is a 1/2" WoodSlicer. I will report back.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I thought about using the frog adjustment screws, but that means drilling TWO holes in a plane iron, which seems a heck of a lot harder than drilling one hole in a cast iron bed-but I won't give up on that idea yet.

Al, that's a sweet blade, you'll enjoy it!

Welcome millzit!

Glen, that 605 is looking great!


----------



## racerglen

Don, the tote's beyond hope for me. As I meantioned it'd been used a long time broken, wearing the mating surfaces smooth, I have to take over a quarter inch out to get a mating surface.
And…It was soaked in whatever's all over the plane, stinks, I'm now thinking something like fuel oil perhaps..
Heres another parts shot.








The brass adjustment wheel was almost full of oily caked sawdust.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I agree about Ebay being depressing as of late. I think the Chamfer plane is the only thing I have got off ebay in the last couple months.

Mauricio, you asked me the other day about the tool trays in my work bench. The tool trays just sit in there on a couple of strips and they can be slid out of the way or taken out. The two long hardwood runners were just screwed on before I attached the top. I took a couple of pics last night to show you.


----------



## carguy460

Wow…I've been following this thread since I signed up, but I fear my question has been answered and I missed it…I braved it yesterday on the hand saw thread and asked a dumb question and got polite answers to my question, so I'll try another dumb one here!

What is the advantage of a scraper plane over just a card scraper? I'm slowly building my hand tool collec…wait, thats a bad word isn't it…arsenal (is that any better?), and I'm wondering where to go next. I have a No4 smoother that leaves a great finish, but all this talk of scraper planes has me curious. I was just about to buy a cheap card scraper (from what I can tell they are all inexpensive), but should I get a scraper plane instead? Or should I have both? Or do I need a scraper plane at all???


----------



## AnthonyReed

Welcome Millzit.

Highland does ship fast. i bought a coping saw from them, it was at my door (opposite coast) in two days.

Doc - Have you made any progress on your British Infill?

That is really slick Dan.


----------



## BrandonW

Welcome to the thread, Jason. That's a stupid question and we won't answer it! ;-) Actually that's a good question and one I'm trying to figure out myself. I've got most of the bench planes I've been trying to amass and have figured out, like you, how to get a nice finish on them. So I'm just now venturing into the world of scrapers. They are definitely useful for highly figured grain, but some people like to finish with them after using their smooth plane. Personally my finish from a smooth plane is much nicer than anything I can produce from a scraper so far.

One distinct advantage that I can think of regarding scraper planes versus card scrapers, is that they're easier to hold and once you find your sweet spot, you can lock that angle in.


----------



## superstretch

Probably aren't going to burn your thumbs either..


----------



## carguy460

Brandon - that makes sense in my head! I have yet to use a scraper (card or plane), so I'm not sure what kind of finish I could get - I will say that my #4 (with crappy plastic handles…don't judge me!) usually gives me a glassy smooth finish, but sometimes I do something wrong and get some gnarly tear out towards the end of my board, so I'm gun shy about using it on a piece I've got flat and true…thats where my scraper fantasy comes in.


----------



## carguy460

Dan - does that happen??? Forgive my ignorance…


----------



## superstretch

Scraping = friction, friction = heat, heat in a thin metal card = burnt thumbs… sometimes. I have to flip mine over every couple passes, but I still feel like my thumb prints have melted by the time I'm done.


----------



## mochoa

I think you should definitely have a card scraper first. The advantage to the scraper plane is that you can control the depth of cut to get a very flat surface. And you don't burn your fingers from the friction of the card scraper. But don't take my word for it there are people here who are much more knowledgeable about both on this thread.

Dan that is a great idea, I think I'm going to use that on my workbench. I also like that you can always just drop a board in there for a wider work surface.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio,

There's always this design--it's a tool tote that locks onto the workbench. I personally like it a little better than a tool tray in the middle of the bench:

http://www.finewoodworking.com/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=34380


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for that link Brandon, but mine would be at the back of the bench. I'm working on a Roy Underhill roubo with the slanted back legs. The only problem is that the back legs will kind of obstruct some of the side to side movement of the trays but I don't think that will be too much of an issue, a couple of trays and a couple of boards down there for shallow trays. I just need to put the cleats lower rather than higher if that makes sense. I have to sketch it up.


----------



## waho6o9

Welcome Millzit!

Burnt thumbs no more. Card scrapers are effective when you get the hang of them. I figured a couple of handles would help along the way.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I do have a thick board with a rabbet cut on each side that fits into the center of the bench to fill the open space. Just like the boxes the board just sits there and can be moved or taken out. Here is a picture of my bench with that board in place. 









Brandon, I have the issue of FWW where they show planes to make that tool tote that locks onto the bench. I also like that idea a lot.

The majority of my work is done on the first split of my bench which is the part with the vise and dog holes. That back split pretty much acts as a place to set my tools and pieces of wood while I am working. Its extra bench space and it is nice to have it there.


----------



## JGM0658

Ok, to all of you who are showing off, gloating and refurbishing all these planes presumably *you use them*. So let me ask you this, have you found that as you use your hand tools more you become less capable with power tools? As a beginner I fell for the magazine tricks, bought the dovetail jig, tenon jig, etc. Yesterday I tried to cut a chamfer on my router table and I could not believe how ugly they were. I then put the chamfer attachment to my block plane and they came out so nice and crisp it got me started thinking how much I have changed my methods.

Tenons, now I cut them with a hand saw and band saw. Dovetails, all by hand, If I can avoid using the router I do, I just suck at using it. Somehow I have become more efficient and with better results using hand tools than power tools, how about you guys?


----------



## JGM0658

Jason, welcome…card scraper for small surfaces, scraper plane for big surface like a table.


----------



## Bertha

Welcome Jason! I had a card scraper long before I had a scraper plane. I fear that if I purchased them in reverse order, I might never have learned to properly shape a burr. My card scraper gets actual use, while my scraper plane is more for enjoyment. If you're already happy with the surface coming off your #4, then a card scraper will probably be all you NEED. But if you need an excuse to buy a new plane, I will provide it for you: JASON, you MUST BUY a scraper plane!


----------



## mochoa

Very nice set up Dan, thanks for the pic.


----------



## RGtools

Jason…start with a card scraper since they are cheap (Lie Nielsen makes great ones) and get a good burnisher to put a proper hook into it (again Lien Nielsen…but any carbide purnisher will do). Use that for spot clean up and the occasional glue removal job. Buy the scraper plane when you are looking at a bubinga table top that refuses to be smoothed by any other method, your thumbs will thank you.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks everyone for the information!

Dan (superstretch) - I'm a ding-dong…I don't know why the friction/heat thing didn't enter my mind!

Mauricio, JGM, Al - thanks for the advice. I think I'll stick with original plan for the card scraper for now. I don't need an excuse for a plane…I need a solid reason to NOT buy a plane so I can keep my marriage!!! Especially with a LN Tool Show comming to Kansas City in a few weeks…

waho6o9 - great idea for the handles! I may have to try that once I get a scraper…and learn how to sharpen it (yikes!).


----------



## carguy460

RG - didnt see your post before I posted…LN does sell their products at the tool shows right??? Presumably same price as online?


----------



## superstretch

@carguy/Jason - There are ways to mitigate it.. caught me by surprise at first. I just wasn't paying attention when I started using a scraper


----------



## drfunk

Here's the straight dope gentlemen. A bench plane blade edge rarely stays in contact with the surface of the wood. What happens most of the time, is a split is created ahead of the blade edge - and as long as you have a well behaved grain direction, you in effect peel away a layer of wood and leave a burnished surface.

A scraper is a totally different animal. The cutting edge stays against the wood 100% of the time. This tool is absolutely required when you have a wildly varying grain structure - like bamboo, a burl, or birdseye maple. Flyrod and instrument makers *always* scrape, that should tell you all you need to know about the quality of the surface left behind. A cabinet scraper is also well suited to be used on assembled pieces, like face-frames and ship-lap. For example areas where the grain turns 90 or 180 degrees, or where you have no access to the end grain - these are near impossible to even up with a plane for fear of tearout.

Finally a cabinet scraper is prone to be more aggressive in soft areas of the the wood while less so in hard areas - taking your surface out of plane. This isn't usually a problem in well behaved woods. Is it a problem? Enter the scraper plane.


----------



## BrandonW

Good explanation, Funk! That makes a lot of sense.

Jason, this is the wrong place for you if you're looking for reasons not to buy planes. All of us here have serious problems not saying no to new planes-you don't want to be infected, trust me.


----------



## drfunk

*@JGM0658* - I just received Jim Tolpin's New Traditional Woodworker in the mail. Jim (probably the biggest selling woodworking author in history) puts it 10 X better than I could. In his transition from professional cabinet-maker to full time teacher, he has sold off all his electrical tools except for two (his bandsaw and drill press).

Some of his reasons for switching to hand tools are in summary:
- safer, more forgiving
- faster to master
- quiet, meditative, social
- faster than electrical tools for making "one off" pieces
- require significantly less space, no fancy power or dust collection.

Although I am only into this book about one chapter, I am LOVING it.

I'm a better woodworker if only for one simple reason - I don't have to stop at 9 after the girls go to bed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

JGM- I can only say there are more things possible for me in the shop with hand tools than there ever was before they arrived. As your great story related, I approach 'problems' differently because I favor hand tools. Never have been a jig expert or even enthusiast, so I can't say I lost any skill there. ;-)

I believe more, and better, work is possible in my shop with the hand tools option. Absolutely I do.

Doc, thanks for the treatise on scrapers. Very enlightening!


----------



## donwilwol

drfunk, that is probably my favorite woodworking book I own. Some nights I just flip through and look at the pictures, other times I re-read sections. Its a *GREAT* book.


----------



## drfunk

Don, I was just about to recommend it directly to you. Although I have not yet read Anarchist, I believe Tolpin is the anti-Christ(opher Schwartz). Never pretentious, never preachy. Just calm, mellow, a "here is my take on things, bear in mind I've been doing this 40 years and run my own school" kind of guy. Not to say I don't appreciate Schwartz' tact - I think we probably have a lot in common.


----------



## Dcase

JGM- Thats a good question.

I have been around woodworking all my life. My dad did woodworking for hobby and had a nice full shop of top quality power tools. When I decided that I wanted to set up my own shop I had zero interest in hand tools. My dad never used them so I was never exposed to them.

When I first set my shop up I only had the basic power tools so I was limited as to what I could do and thats what got me to pick up a hand tool. I really didn't know how to use them and I had no clue at all on how to sharpen them. When I first used a hand plane I got such poor results. Rather then just giving on the tool I made it a goal of mine to master it. The poor performance of the plane just fueled me to learn everything about it. Same goes with chisels, saws and other hand tools. Once I started researching and learning it kind of became an obsession and here I am today 

I have a pretty full shop now with both hand and power tools. My hand tools are used most for finishing work and to clean up the mistakes that my power saws left. I don't think any of my power tools are set to a point of precision and rather then spend all the time and money to upgrade them or fine tune them I just use my hand tools to fill that void. An example would be my RAS is not set to take a perfect straight cut. I monkeyed with it for hours and finally said it was good enough. A few passes with a shooting board and I have a square edge.

I would like to hear others answer this question.


----------



## mochoa

I brought Toplins book to work with me today, its sitting in my back, I just like seeing it when I'm reaching in there for stuff, and I'm using it as a folder to hold my workbench drawings ;-)


----------



## patron

is this a friend of yours *al* ?


----------



## Bertha

HAHAHAHAHAH! That's awesome, David! I'm printing it to hang on my wall as we speak


----------



## Dcase

The mail man just brought me a package. This will be interesting…...




































Yes, I bought the new Stanley SW #62. I didn't pay retail for it though. I got the plane off ebay for a buy it now of 129.40 w/ Free shipping. I bought from a seller who sells new whole sale items. So its not a used plane, it came in factory sealed box. http://www.ebay.com/itm/250967562903?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_746wt_1344

I have wanted a low angle jack plane for a long time and I have debated on trying one of these new Stanley's. The seller has had these on ebay for a while and I finally gave in and purchased one. I have read many mixed reviews on these Stanley's, some say its great, many say its not. At 130 dollars I decided it was cheap enough for me to buy and find out for myself.

My just out of the box review- The plane was packaged really well. The box the plane comes in is really thick cardboard and has a picture of the plane on it. I think its a pretty neat box, not one you would want to just throw away.

The plane itself if really heavy and looks/seems very solid. The first negative to point out is the tote. The tote is awful and will need to be fixed to my liking. I expected this so it was no surprise when I saw it and held it. The problem with the tote is its really fat and its not shaped to where I can hold it comfortably. Its almost like they shaped the tote to fit Andre The Giants hand. I have a lot of cherry wood so rather then try and reshape this one I am just going to make a new one and keep the old one in the box.

Another negative that I can see is the black finish on the plane. A lot of the reviews I read pointed this out as well so again it was something I expected. The finish just looks a little poor, its not as thick, even and nice as the japanning on the old Stanley's. Had I paid full retail for this plane I would have been more disappointed with the paint job.

Those are the only negatives that I can see out of the box. The iron is massive in thickness, bevel looks good and edge is really sharp out of the box. A lot of the negative reviews mentioned the bedding for the iron was not square with the sole thus causing the iron to be skewed. I don't have my square with me at work but just looking at it I think mine is fine. This is probably a hit or miss issue and it looks like I got a good apple. The bedding issue was what worried me the most when ordering this plane.

I think this is going to be a fine working plane. I am excited to try it out tonight and see how it goes. I will review again after I have used it.


----------



## Bertha

I can't wait to see where this goes. It is a handsome box


----------



## saddletramp

Good luck with that, I hope it works as well as the premium models. 
Be interested in your take on it after you have used it.


----------



## RGtools

Jason. I am pretty sure they are the same price at the shows (LN rarely/never discounts anything) but I am not sure since they have never had an event in my neck of the woods.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, Dan. I came so close last week to pulling the trigger on this one, but the mixed reviews really concerned me. I also looked at a model at a store and noticed the bedding issue on that one. Still, I my chance it, especially if it performs well for you. For anyone interested in purchasing one, Amazon is the place to buy it: $115 w/ free shipping (2 day shipping for prime members).

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-12-137-No-62-Angle-Plane/dp/B002B56CUY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329939545&sr=8-1


----------



## Dcase

Darn I overpaid! Oh well.

The reviews really do make it hard to want to buy this plane. I did read a lot of good reviews though so this was one of those things I decided I just had to try for myself. The only real worry I had was the bedding, the tote and paint job are minor issues for the price I paid. As I said, the bedding on the plane I got looks fine, I lowered the iron and sighted it and I can see the edge of the iron is parallel with the sole and mouth. I look forward to reviewing it after I have used.


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, the bedding is THE most important issue and it seems you got a winner, which means you saved a hell of a money over the other new low angle jacks. Again, really looking forward to your thoughts, Dan.


----------



## drfunk

From a philosophical standpoint, this new "SW" line makes me sad. Stanley/Black & Decker had a genuine opportunity to redeem themselves after 80 years of cutting corners - instead they half a$$ it as usual.

Although I realize there were some made in Canada back in the day, anything with the Stanley SW imprint should be made in New Britain - period. Although I'm aware this is an obvious attempt to cash in on their decorated past, I think this also sullies the vintage SW line, which has always been my personal favorite - above all.


----------



## BrandonW

Yes, Funk, we've commented on this before and I think that most of us agree that Stanley really missed an opportunity here. The new SW line is a vast improvement over the previous line of Stanley planes and chisels, but they still fall (far?) short of living up to the SWs of old.

In terms of location, I think these new Sweethearts are made in Mexico. Do they still have factories in New Britain, Conn? Just curious.


----------



## drfunk

Oh and Dan, I don't want to sound like I'm dogging you for your purchase. I'm sure you will get it to work well, because I know you have an excellent grasp on how to make it work.

I just feel sorry for the anonymous joe-paycheck who picks one up and get's turned off hand tools in total because a supposed high end plane doesn't work like it is supposed to - or worse, replaces it a Woodriver. ;-D


----------



## Bertha

*From a philosophical standpoint, this new "SW" line makes me sad.*
I, too, have lamented long and hard over this. In fact, I met Smitty over a discussion of the "new" SW750's. 
.
That being said, for $100, if anyone can "make it work", it's Dan. He'll make a new tote, mill the frog, put a new blade in there, you name it. I suspect he'll basically get half the plane for half the price. I hope that I'm wrong, though. Dan knows I returned my "new" SW block plane in disgust. Like I said above, I anxiously await Dan's critique, which I know will be totally objective.


----------



## waho6o9

Traced outline on 3/8 brass about a foot long, cut on band saw, and cut 6/4 yellow heart about 14 inches long for a plane with an IBC blade. 
I'm making a low profile jack plane, and while it's not exactly to specs, it will be fine for me.


----------



## Dcase

I wouldn't say say they half assed it. There is no doubt there are some flaws but these are also type 1's of the new SW line. If Stanley is going to continue to make premium planes I would hope any flaws are corrected in future types.

I see some major improvements over the old Stanley planes. First the body itself is made from Ductile Iron so its a lot stronger then the old cast iron planes. There are tons of broken cast iron Stanley's out there so I would consider the new ductile iron a major improvement over the vintage planes which were much more fragile.

The box says that the sides and sole are all precision ground for flatness. I have not checked this yet to see if its true but if they turn out to be flat and square then I would also consider that a big improvement over the vintage Stanley's. I have restored many vintage Stanley's and I have never come across one that was precision ground. I have found plenty of machining errors in the old Stanley's with either the frog, frog bedding, sides, sole… I will have to report back on this after I have checked the new plane.

The iron in the new SW 62 is 1/8 thick A2 steel. So I would say thats also a major improvement over the old Stanley irons.

All adjustment parts and screws are brass so they did fine with that. The knob and tote are made of cherry and finished really well. Yes, the tote sucks but its not because of the type of wood or finish, its a design problem.

So all in all the new Stanley's are made with premium materials that I believe are better then the materials used to make the old Stanley planes. Because of this I wouldn't say they were half assed.

I can not yet speak on the new lines performance. If it turns out to perform well for me then my only complaints will be the minor issues of the paint and tote design. These are things that can easily be fixed with the next line if there is a next line.

Don - I will be dogging on myself if the plane turns out to suck as a user. Like I said, I just wanted to see for myself. I read a lot of negative talk about these planes from guys who have never used them. How can they put it down if they have never used it? Thats my thought on it.


----------



## BrandonW

Waho, you're crazy! In a good way. I'm looking forward to seeing what comes of this one.


----------



## Bertha

^it's a $100 risk, Dan. I've spent that on a steak before; and pooped it out.


----------



## Bertha

What on Earth is Waho up to!?


----------



## BrandonW

Waho, how are you gonna attach the brass wings to the yellowheart?

BTW, we're getting dangerously close to the 10,000 mark. I wonder if it will break the site?


----------



## Bertha

^We should probably come up with a CafePress T-shirt design. The possibilities are endless and I know we'd get…like…at least 7 orders, lol


----------



## BrandonW




----------



## drfunk

Ok Dan, now it sounds like you are dogging my Stanley 62's - them's fightin' words. I have half a mind to send you one so you can behold its awesomeness. I guess you're right, half-assed is a little too harsh, they did make some incremental improvements - I took one for a test drive at my local Woodcraft.

My problem is they half-assed it philosophically. A company like Stanley has the resources to make the best planes in the history of the known universe hands-down right here in New Britain. Instead they send drawings to some subsidiary in Mexico. It's just that kind of thinking that turned Stanley from the "toolbox of the world" into the butt of jokes about garage door openers.


----------



## Dcase

Al - Yes, its a 100 dollars risk but look at all the Bedrocks that sell for 100+ on ebay. Many of them dirty, rusted and have broken totes. I bought the new Stanley fully expecting that it would not be perfect and it would need some minor work. For the price I paid I don't mind having to do some tuning. If I run into any major problems then my tone will change. Grrrr I cant wait to get home and try it. I will give a very honest review tomorrow.


----------



## superstretch

It will be the equivalent of dividing by 0, I'm sure..

Also, 10,000 comments is what the Mayans predicted.. This will be the end of the world as we know it!


----------



## drfunk

Little known fact: My garage door and opener are actually Stanley imprint.


----------



## Bertha

^you don't say, Doc. I did…not…know…that
Huge lol, Brandon; you're fast!


----------



## drfunk

My shirt would have to have the Millers Patent #50 I think.


----------



## donwilwol

those stanley #62 are not worthy. Yep, I'm dogging, better send me one so I can hold the awesomeness.


----------



## millzit

is there a prize for the 10,000th post to this thread?


----------



## superstretch

I think I read somewhere that it results in an automatic ban for life.


----------



## Dcase

Dr - You can send me one of your old 62's but make sure to pack it really well because those old cast iron 62's are prone to cracking and breaking! hahahahaha

I had read that the new Stanley planes were designed by a very respected craftsman from England or it could have been several different craftsman? I don't remember where I read this. As for the planes being made in Mexico.. I get what your saying but I also understand why so much is being made outside of the US. Thats a whole other topic though…

I understand the philosophical fail by Stanley. It might sound like I am praising these new SW planes but thats just because I am excited that I got a new plane today.

BTW my youngest sons middle name is Stanley! Beat that!


----------



## superstretch

His *first* name is Stanley. Beat that!

(FWIW, all the woodworking buddies on G+ made it so that my 'personalized' google image search results were all planes.)


----------



## waho6o9

Hey Brandon
The brass wings will be attached with brass dowels and epoxy. After that, a lot of filing, sanding, and fitting.


----------



## need2boat

Just wondering what people think if the original stanley 62. I have one and find the front adjustment of the knob a poor design at best. You don't want to crank down on it because the bolt threads into a boss in the sliding section. and they have been known chips out.

JFF


----------



## SamuelP

I am very interested to see how this new 62 works.


----------



## RGtools

Actually I would say the biggest homage would be to name a child Leonard.

I vow to name at least one goat from my next kidding season Sir Leonard Bailey.

Top that.


----------



## bandit571

Since I'll be at work WHEN the 10K is hit…... Thinking of going Rust Hunting friday, since I'm off all day. Of course, some think I'm "off" 24-7 anyway….


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, list of baby names from plane companies:

Bailey
Dunlap
Fulton
"Keen Kutter" (j/k)
Leonard
Lie-Nielsen
Mathieson
Millers
Norris
Sargent
Stanley
Winchester
Victor

I'm sure I'm leaving a number out.


----------



## DaddyZ

4


----------



## DaddyZ

3


----------



## saddletramp

Hey DrF, If you are trying to divest yourself of all those antiquated Stanley 62s, I'll volunteer to dispose of one or two of them for you. ;-)


----------



## DaddyZ

1


----------



## superstretch

I could see Sargent, Stanley, Bailey, and some others, but Keen Kutter is just asking for trouble


----------



## DaddyZ

Happy 10000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superstretch

Heh.. spam fail made me lucky 10k


----------



## saddletramp

*YIPEE-KI-YEAH MOTHER …................................................................ we're over 10,000*


----------



## saddletramp

Oops, looks like I accidentally through a monkey wrench into DaddyZ's master plan. Sorry!!


----------



## BrandonW

This whole thread has been historic, but this 10000th is landmark that will go down as legendary for all of lumberjock history. Well done, you all!

I'm just surprised it wasn't Dan this time! It was the other Dan!


----------



## saddletramp

would that be re-Dan?

(Pronunciation: /rɪˈdan/
noun
an arrow-shaped embankment forming part of a fortification.

Origin:
late 17th century: from French, from redent 'notching (of a saw)', from re- 'again' (expressing repetition) + dent 'tooth')


----------



## drfunk

I love my 62's because I know they were well loved. They both have the same 1st run casting marks and are in surprisingly good shape for the amount of use they had. Both of them have had their original blade slot "extended" to get a little extra life out of the blade. Also, both of them have the owner's name proudly painted on the side. Even though they came from different time zones, it has been a reunion a century in the making. Just goes to show that, if taken care of, the original 62 did not suffer any design problems.

They both want for cleaning though - I'll never get caught up.


----------



## HamS

doc, now that the 10K stuff is over, and I got home from work, when you sharpen a scraper plane do you sharpen it like a card with a burr turned or is it different?


----------



## drfunk

Start with no burr to get a feel for it. Once you get the hang of it, turn a burr. Deneb P. has a good video on the Lie Nielsen page.


----------



## Bertha

Strong 10K Stretch, I thought Dan would grab it. Seeing as how I never came through on my 5,6,7,8, or 9K trophy, I thought I could bulk trophy Dan, lol. Back to work, gents.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## lysdexic

did you do that with your new woodslicer? I just changed to the woodslicer from Highland about 2 weeks ago and have been pleased thus far.

Very dramatic grain.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bought this block plane new when this thread began, never got around to posting it until now…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's a beautiful match, Al! ;-)


----------



## lysdexic

Nice one Smitty :^ )

Looks like something that you brought back from the Mines of Moria


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, you should have put a little bit of wax on that thing!


----------



## SamuelP

Smitty - i need a tetnis shot just looking at it.


----------



## donwilwol

smitty when you start to restore that I think I have the knob.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty that thing need to sit for a week in Evaporust. I just bought some at HF by the way, never tried it, I'm curious to see how it works without leaving the dull gray finsih.

Brandon, I loved the T Shirt, good one.

Wahoo, I cant wait to see how that plane build works out. Do you have plans your working from or is it your own invention?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur - It needs another week, you think?


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, I'd just bury it the ground and save the precious Evaporust. ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Smitty, may be time to let that little fella move on up to plane heaven. He deserves it, looks like it had a hard life.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy could have that shined up so you could see yourself.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon wins! That's where it came from. It was buried in an old shed. I keep it on the windowsill… I figure rust has to go somewhere, so this block is my decoy!


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Mauricio
No plans, just putting her together and see how she turns out.


----------



## donwilwol

waho, keep us posted. I have seen a wooden low angle shop made plane before, I'm not sure if it was on here or somewhere else. Pretty cool concept.


----------



## superstretch

@Smitty - is that a 110?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stretch, it's a union knock-off of the #120, I believe.


----------



## BrandonW

I actually really dig this thing. I think it should be called a 5 3/4. It's a 608 cut down to 14".

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-608-Bedrock-Type-3-ca-1900-1908-Jointer-Plane-Cut-14-long-/170787270685?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c3b6f01d


----------



## Dcase

Al, I know I was the 5000th post but I don't believe I got any more after that. I am just happy the word Keen Kutter was in post 10,000 

I spent some time this evening in the shop with my new Stanley SW 62. I am not ready to do a full review on it just yet. I still need more time with it so that I can give it a fair and detailed review. I will however type up a few quick notes on it.

The sides and sole of the plane are flat out of the box so no lapping was needed. The iron was sharp and the edge was pretty close to square. I think it took me about 20 min to lap the back and hone a secondary bevel.

I tried the plane out on a piece of walnut that had some tricky grain going on and I also used it on a piece of cherry. The plane worked pretty good and proved to be a very usable tool. 


















Now some negatives….

I didn't care much for the Norris style adjustment. Blade adjustments are not as easy to make and I just didn't like the feel of it. Maybe I just need to get used to that style of adjustment but I am not a fan at this point.

The mouth on the plane cant be closed as tight as some people would probably like it to be. With the mouth closed all the way there is still a decent sized opening. I can see where this would be an issue that some would complain about.

The casting on the plane is really rough on the edges. I put several dings and dents in the board just from setting the plane down. I am going to have to chamfer the edges around the whole sole of the plane in order to smooth that out. Thats something they need to fix.

I don't think its a bad plane at all but its not quite a premium plane. With some tuning you can get it to premium level. I think its well worth the 115.00 dollars that Amazon has it for but I wouldn't pay 200 dollar retail for the plane.

Again, I will do a more detailed review later.


----------



## drfunk

@ Brandon - At that size I do believe that would actually be a Jenny plane.


----------



## thedude50

Jesus Christ you guys typed your little fingers off today while i was in the shop working. Dan congratulations on your 62 I will bet you like the adjustment more and more the more you get used to it. I know it took me a long while to get used to it now i don't see it a worse just different not the standard . I actually have a meeting scheduled in a couple of weeks with a guy from Stanley I hope to have your opinion and if you don't mind sending it to me inn an email I will use it in the meeting I too find the lack of quality control at Stanley Mexico to be lacking too many people i speak to are tweaked over planes that should be made to a higher standard I believe i am pretty lucky to have a great low angle block plane and a great no4 now on the design of the tote the first thing you need to remember is this tote was designed as a 4 finger grip tote not a 3 finger like the smothers from the past or a 602 that is a 2 finger grip if your lucky. this big mans grip is supposed to be ergonomic I too don't like the feel on my no4 but it has a odd mounting devise like a barrel nut from a bench and will make duplication difficult for an old dog like me . I also wish Stanley had opted for something other than cherry for the nob and tote LN already does that why not use Ippe or something dark or yes even a rose wood like Indian rose wood after all this is supposed to be a premium plane. well guys congrats on 10k when we hit 100k this will seem like a small step but today its big news

Is it just me or did we gain a bunch of regulars when that dude posted to kill this thread ?


----------



## thedude50

i forgot to address this about mastery. I was raised in the old school tradition that you had to know how to do a task with hand tools before you were allowed to do it on the power tools . this is a hard fast rule in my own workshop as well as many others who were raised in family wood shops it was as simple as sand by hand when you can do that right you can learn how to use a sander and then your use of the machine must yield the same quality of work that let you learn the power tool in the first place. same for saws planes and jointers if you cant do it by hand you don't get to play with the power tools. I started my next project and i will be on the lathe tomorrow making the post for a nice 3 leg oval top table. I assure you I wont be cutting the oval top by hand and I don't think i could if i tried Instead I will use a power router and a key way devise and a part of my circle cutting jig I know it will turn out because i have done it before several times. I know the table will turn out because i have done tables like this before. I was sure to make the legs attach by sliding dovetails because it is the best way to do this type of leg. I believe i can do this project with some hand tools and some power tools because this is how i have always done it, only now I have finer hand tools and I also have a lot finer machines than grandad had. When I die I hope to pass along finer tools than the ones I own today I hope it works out that way I don't think my son will be a woodworker but my grandsons like wood and they are 1 and 4 they both get to play with hand tools age appropriate Adam know how to sand a board and is learning to use my 602 .john just plays with the sanding block but he loves to hold pieces of different types of wood they will both be woodworkers because i will make sure they love wood as much as I do and when you love the wood and you work the wood the skills seem to happen experience in the shop matters the most I never feel i am out of practice or anything like that. i know my way around a shop i have years of experience yet every day i learn something new today i learned how to check the run out on my saw fortunately nothing was wrong. so i am happy .i also learned how to check run out on a drill press and the powermatic was less than .0005 not bad for an import just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Brit

Just catching up…

*Don* - There is no way I would touch that block plane that Smitty posted. My best advice to Smitty is to throw it back in the sea where he dredged it up from.

By the same token, I wouldn't restore this saw either:










I'm good, but I'm not that good.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, send it to me, I'll throw it against my magic piece of poplar and it'll come back looking like Andy restored it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Haha … i almost spit coffee.


----------



## RGtools

10K. Congratulations all on a grand monumental to a divine obsession with hand tools.

Carry on…


----------



## Brit

This one's for *Dan*. I bought a LN102 off ebay sometime ago and although it worked ok taking heavier cuts, it looked like the mouth was too big to me. Dan measured his brand new LN102 and told me what it should be. Mine was too big. So I cut up an old .001" feeler gauge and shimmed the bed. It now works beautifully. I was able to take .0005" shavings from Sapele. I also took some heavier full width shavings from hard maple. Anyone know where I can find a LN102 fan club? I couldn't stop planing!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, I am off for the next two days from my "Day Job". On a recent plane rehab, I went back and sharpened the iron, and cleaned the chip breaker. Put all the pieces ( minus any leftovers) back and checked the mouth opening now:









On the subject of that "No-name' spokeshave" that I am also rehabbing:









Blade taken out, cleaned up, and sharpened up. Not sure IF it shows up, but the metal has a "swirl" pattern to it. Got the handle cleaned up, base ( kind of hard to call it a sole) leveled back up, and a fresh coat of good-old rattle can Black









Paint is dry, time to put things back in place, bevel up:









Next question…. new target? 20K? Turn this thread into it's own category? Some web-sites don't even have this many replies, total.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, Andy. Are their file marks from somebody opening it up? Or is this a factory issue?


----------



## SuperCubber

Preston shoulder plane is a favorite of mine, too!


----------



## Brit

I didn't check for file marks Brandon, but I'll take a look under a magnifying glass tomorrow. The other difference with mine is that the LN site says the 102 is fitted with a 1/8" iron. The one in mine is only 3/32". It doesn't say LN on it, so it might be a replacement. However, because it is a bevel up plane, the iron thickness doesn't have a bearing on the distance of the cutting edge from the front of the mouth. The only thing I could do was shim it. I cut a piece of .001" feeler gauge as wide as the bed, put a drop of oil on the bed, then the shim, then the blade. The shim stays put when I adjust the blade and it works a treat.


----------



## Dcase

Andy, count me in for the LN 102 fan club. I used mine a lot this week on a box shelf I am making out of hard maple. The plane sliced through the end grain on the maple with no problem at all. The heavy weight of the plane really makes that little guy a power house.

Bandit said "One a recent plane rehab, I went back and sharpened the iron, and clean the chip breaker. Put all the pieces ( minus any leftovers) back and checked the mouth" LOL

Al, I got those jointer knifes in the other day from Global Tooling. Very nice set of knifes and they were sharp and ready to use. Thanks for referring them.


----------



## BrandonW

Bandit, I keep a box around for all those leftover parts!


----------



## BrandonW




----------



## AnthonyReed

What gives? i have not seen one helpful post from Al on this thread ( http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35148 ) yet.

Damn 'HPOYD' elitists…

Dan - Congrats on the purchase. I hope it does not require too much fiddling. i am looking forward to your review.

Andy - The sole has surly not been lapped?

Brandon - That is a great picture.


----------



## Bertha

*Preston shoulder plane is a favorite of mine, too!*
It's my dream plane, as many here will attest.


----------



## Dcase

Check out the hinged lever cap on this sweetness smoother









And this nice little flush cutting plane


----------



## AnthonyReed

Where did you find those Dan?


----------



## superstretch

Those are pretty


----------



## Dcase

Tony, I closed the page I was on so I don't remember. I am pretty sure they were planes made for Bridge City Tools.

Someone posted this on another thread topic but I thought I would also post the link here. This is a neat 5 min video on how Clifton makes their cast iron planes. Its worth a watch.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, awesome video. I'm I the only guy that thinks the frog mating surface is the sloppiest of the sequence?


----------



## Brit

Pour coffee, sit down, click Play, enjoy!

http://www.rm-workbenches.co.uk/html/gallery.htm


----------



## BrandonW

Nice planes, Dan. I wonder how that hinged lever cap works. Not sure I really understand it.


----------



## superdav721

Andy that was GREAT! Thanks.


----------



## waho6o9

Most excellent Andy, thank you.


----------



## SamuelP

Thanks for both video and slide show.


----------



## BrandonW

Sweet benches, for sure. Of course, not as nice as mine.  Okay, nicer than mine.

Check out this super shiny No. 3!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Bailey-3-Plane-User-/220957656740?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33721a46a4#ht_500wt_949


----------



## bandit571

Mine may not be as shiny:









but the mouth and sole look just as good


----------



## RGtools

I know we discussed this at some point so I am sure someone here still has the link to replacement parts…will someone help this guy out?

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35239


----------



## thedude50

spent the day learning how to sharpen all the turning gouges differently and making different grinds on the tormek. the more i learn about this tool the better the tool is. I have the turners set for the tormek and have sharpened a full set of tools but the video teaches you how and why to modify the shape of tools and what will work best. I have turned a ton of spindils but i am not a great turner and my goal is to be the most complete woodworker i can. my weakest point is my turning. I have now turned the pedestal for the table i am building i have a nice cylinder and need to shape it tomorrow to look as close to the original as I can get it to. this is the hardest part of the table for me. I have decided to use hand planes on the top of the table to make it look like its a hundred and 90 year old table just in mint condition the design is solid and after i get this rolling i think i will make a few more of these tables i do think they will sell for the price i am asking


----------



## thedude50

we need more west coast users in this thread i am always here alone lat at night when i want to talk

here is a cool video enjoy


----------



## Bertha

Andy, those benches are glorious. The wagon is the most attractive I've seen.
Unfortunately, they're for UK folks, as the shipping to U.S. is painful.
Price: $4425 (including all delivery costs)


----------



## Brit

Very true Al. Still I must say it is nice to see something being made to such a high standard right here in the UK for once. His prices for the UK are very reasonable I think.


----------



## BrandonW

Andy, see if he'll give you credit towards a new bench if you trade in your WorkMate. Could get a deal!


----------



## Bertha

^lol. You're right, Andy, they are exquisite. Very nice to see that going on.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sigh… This plane is very dreamy to me… Stanley #444 dovetail plane. I'd love to run one through it's paces to see if it's a working plane vs. an albatross.


----------



## mochoa

I liked that one with the splayed back legs, I dont know why I think that looks so cool. Check out this one I found online. Its a belgian antique they are selling for use as a console for only $2,200. 








I'm working on a similar one now but without the enclosed base.

How do these old benches get so dark? Is it a build up of wax or tallow? Or is it just the natural darkening of the wood?


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, I can't wait to see your bench. Why did you decide on the splayed legs, what advantage does it give you? Is it aesthetics or function?

Regarding the color, I'm pretty sure they used this:


----------



## Bertha

^lol. I think the splayed legs make total sense in terms of stability. However, you lose the leg-clamping ability on that side. Simple personal preference, I think. I think the darkening is probably the result of simple exposure over many, many years. I'm fascinated with Belgian craftsmen; particularly the brewers.


----------



## BrandonW

Is that a crochet on the side of the bench?


----------



## dbray45

You know, I tried to gao through the posts - took a couple of weeks off and came back to 1400 posts to go through on this thread. I just can't do it.

Here's a question - looking for a Stanley #1 and a 2 plane in reasonable and restorable qualtiy or better - at a down to earth price. These will be to use not display. Any ideas?

Here's a comment - I have had planes of many flavors over the years - Stanley, Dunlap, Craftsman, Record, Lee Valley, and a bunch of no names. I recently bought a #4 Stanley and have decided that as far as bench planes go, the old Stanley and Record planes are really great planes. For new, and Al will disagree with me, I like the Lee Valley and would like to be able to afford the LN tools. My one and only problem with Lee Valley is the angle of the tote. It seems to be about 3 or 4 degrees wrong for me - this includes their saws. This may be that my bench or work elevations are just to low, don't know.

The old Stanleys are simple and stable, have enough weight to push easily, easy to repair and they work. What more can I say? Some the planes you guys are finding are works of art and are really nice, I don't know if I would use them.


----------



## Bertha

David, whatever you missed in 1400 posts; it'll come up again I don't disagree with you about Lee Valley. In fact, I've got their catalog in front of me right now. I don't like the look of Volvo's either, but there are too many people happy with them to deny the quality. Sames goes for LV. 
.
I can't help you with the #1 and #2, although Dude might. I know Dan managed to get his #2 for a reasonable price. The #1 is likely going to cost you a grand. Too rich for me. 
.
For a user, $225 at LN is the route I'd go for sure. Plus, it's bronze
http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=1


----------



## Bertha

Brandon, I think that's a break but I was wondering the same thing. Didn't have the nerve to ask


----------



## BrandonW

Yes, as a user, there's no point in buying a Stanley No 1. If you happen to find one for a really good price, sell it and you can have a few LN users in its place!


----------



## donwilwol

David, I can send you the email of a guy in the catskills that had a #1 that has a crack in the side. As a user it would work well. I got him down to $250(he was asking $600). I can even dig up the pictures I think.


----------



## mochoa

Roy says the splayed legs make up for the smaller mass for a small bench, same principal as the english (Noris?) bench. I just think it looks cool and I like the added challenge of the joinery. However, I think I will be good on the mass department. The core of my top will be about 68"x16"x2.5", the legs will be about 3.5"x5.5".

I'm almost done jointing (w/the #6) one face and one edge of the top and leg pieces. About ready to run the other sides through the planer. I've put off carving the screw about as long as I can so I'm almost ready to tackle that one.


----------



## mochoa

Oh Brandon, I dont think it is a crochet, I think its a flip up sawing stop. The bench is made for a lefty, it has the wholes for the leg vise on the right side.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

All planes should be used if you have them, even a #1. That a number one simply isn't that useful is another thing entirely.


----------



## Bertha

^Agree totally, Smit. I must say, though, that if I owned a little bronze LN#1, that rare day when I had a job for it, it would sure be a lot of fun to reach for.


----------



## dbray45

Al - everybody has preferences, how it looks to a person is every bit as important as how it works for them. You may want check the angle of the tote for your wrist as well, this could be a real issue on a real piece of work. For me, I am considering making a tote to a different angle and see if it is better. The Stanley #4 has an angle that I work well with and its just a little different than LV.

As for preferences - When I was in the UK, many years ago, I saw something on the shelf and asked to see it. The sales person brought it to me and let me examine it. I told him I wanted it. He was very nice and told me that he would be right back. He put the item back on the shelf (expensive item) and left. When he came back, he brought a boxed item with him. This is the part I did not expect - he took the item back off the shelf and set it in front of me. He then took the item in the box and put it on the shelf, took my item, wrapped it up and put it in the box in front of me. When I inquired, he kind of blinked and reminded me that "I wanted that one" - not the other one.

Don - I guess I will have to wait, still too much for my budget.


----------



## dbray45

Smitty - that is very helpful


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've used a #1 and is was a blast. For smoothing very small areas of softer woods, it's the berries I think. And I say that because I don't make instruments, models or flyrods.


----------



## dbray45

Smitty, that's what I was thinking but since I have not used one, I don't know. I was looking at the size and for some projects like rails, stiles and panels, this could be really nice - where small is good.


----------



## Bertha

That's a great story, David


----------



## dbray45

Taught me a lot about service - in 5 minutes


----------



## bandit571

On the subject of hand planes, I took my "crew" out for a test drive today. I had an old slat from some of that Barn Wood Oak on hand, so, a few swipes from each New And Improved Planes:









A shot of the newest:









A shot of the oldest metal one:









Almost a 

Just dropped by for a shave?


----------



## bandit571

The one of the Block Plane #110 didn't show up?


----------



## dbray45

The great folks in the UK taught me a lot when I was there while in the navy. Their sense of sportsmanship is incredable.

While on liberty I went to this pub to have a drink (one was my limit). While there, I was looking at their dartboard and asked this guy if it was new because it looked so nice and almost no holes in the wall - I had no idea. This guy told me that it had been there a bit (in English terms this could be 1-200 years), smiled and asked if I had ever thrown darts. I told him once or twice (I was speaking literally). He asked if I had any darts (didn't know they carried them with them) with me and I told him no. He went and came back in a couple of minutes with an old set of darts, threw them at the board, took them out, replaced the flights (plastic feathers) and tried them again. Now if I been paying attention, this should have been a clue into what I was getting into but I was young and apparently stupid. He handed me the darts and asked me to take a shot. All this time, the other patrons were watching my every movement. To my surprise, I threw a dart and it actually hit the dart board. We played about 5 games, every game he beat me by 2, 5, 10 points and every game, I got better thinking I had a chance to beat him - my best score was 50 something. When we were done he was very gracious, thanked me for playing him and told that I gave him a huge challenge.

The next day I came in and saw a fairly large crowd in the dart board area. I asked the barkeep what the fuss was about and he told me that during my game yesterday, the best of the best, a few pubs down watched our game and challenged the guy I was playing for a couple of rounds. This escaladed to a big deal in a hurry because the guy I played was this pub's best. By the time of this match, there were a few thousand pounds being wagered. The guy that I played beat the other guy by 10 points in each game and they played three games with scores of something like 300. I saw the guy later and he was so nice and thanked me again. I looked at him funny. He told me that it would have been unsportsmanlike to just beat me - but - to keep just a little higher with each throw helped him to focus on each throw not the game, something he had lost because many of the people there were pretty good and therefore no challenge. He also told me that I got noticably better with each throw, making the challenge greater. The other guy did not see what he was doing and thought him to be easy money - oops.

Its all in the details


----------



## donwilwol

David, if your looking for a #1 for less than $250, your going to need to find somebody that don't know what they have. Even a #2 goes in that range. I paid $28 for my #2, but one side is missing a major chunk.


----------



## dbray45

Thanks Don


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

David, I have a Stanley #100 squirrel tail that I think would be fine for small-ish rail and stile work, like on cabinet fronts. I do reach for it in those circumstances, anyway. It also is good for taking the hard edges off of cut sufaces, if you prefer something with a shorter base than a block plane. Just a thought. Oh, and I love the pub story!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And importantly, a #100 can be had for around $30, give or take.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's the one in the middle:


----------



## Bertha

David, that story made me think how much trouble I could have saved myself over the years if I had a one drink limit


----------



## donwilwol

I paid a buck. It actually works better than I ever imagined it would.


----------



## BrandonW

Great story, David.


----------



## BrandonW

I have a 101 plane and am so surprised at how small that thing is! It's "cute." I thought about drilling a hole in the sole and using it as a key chain. ;-)

Edit:

Here's a pic from before I cleaned it up:


----------



## dbray45

Thanks for all the kind words. Its really interesting how something simple like those events can change your life and how you look at things. If they only knew.

Smitty - that 100 looks interesting, I am going to look into it.


----------



## dbray45

Al - For some reason that I know not, I have always been on call, duty driver, whatever. Even in other lines of work wheere I worked on 240 volt machinery and the like, I could not afford to drink more than one drink. When dealing with voltage, drinking decreases your ability to recover from a hit and the drinking increases your likelyhood of getting shocked. Nowadays, one is my limit and occaisionly two drinks for those really bad days.


----------



## Brit

Catch up time…

Brandon - I could part-exchange the Workmate, but that would deprive me of the pleasure of setting fire to it.
Oh and I think that thing on the end of the bench that Mauricio posted might be a flip-stop.

David - Loved your stories.


----------



## donwilwol

for anyone who doesn't have a #40, grab it.


----------



## mochoa

I think your right, i flip up stop for a lefty. The leg vise holes where on the right too. 
Looks like this place sells a lot of antique benches for use as consoles:
http://www.1stdibs.com/furniture_search.php?stype=1&sm=HKS&solds=2&i_keyword=workbench


----------



## BrandonW




----------



## drfunk

Just throwing this out there… I'd gladly trade my very useful *bronze*  LN #1 for any lousy old unusable cast iron  Stanley #1 that is wallowing away in someone's attic.


----------



## Bertha

Man, you guys are so fast with the photoediting The guy with the lighter fluid has a decidingly English hat, too.
Don, that's precisely the level of beater I look for. Bad enough to scare people off but not so bad that you can't save it


----------



## Bertha

Dr. Funk, if it's NIB, I might even go TWO LN#1's


----------



## BrandonW

I think I'll save that No. 40.  Then relist it ;-)

No actually, I do need it for parts, my 40 is a frankenplane and had too much work done on it.


----------



## donwilwol

did you get it Al, its gone already.


----------



## BrandonW

Al, that's what I call really quick and dirty photoediting. It doesn't look good or convincing, but it only took 2 minutes to make. If I spent an hour on it, that'd be another story.


----------



## mochoa

Another handsome bench here. I like the wedged tenons on the stretcher. 
This one had to have been stained right?








Interesting how they used wider end caps to make for a deeper tool tray. 
Here is the link to more pics: http://www.1stdibs.com/furniture_item_detail.php?id=615954

Sorry to distract from the plane talk. Benches are another thing you can talk about forever.


----------



## dbray45

Thanks Andy


----------



## Bertha

Mauricio, that bench is particularly gorgeous. The splay is very easy on the eyes. I love that rich finish, too. Yeah, I'm thinking dyed. 
Edit: and no, I didn't snatch the 40!


----------



## Brit

That's what I'm talking about Brandon.

Al said "...a decidely English hat…" That would be a 'cap' Al. There's nothing like a bit of stereotyping eh!


----------



## mochoa

Please dont put a picture of an American stereotype, it wont be anywere near as classy as that "chap".


----------



## Brit

Damn and I was just about to post one too.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## mochoa

hahahaha!


----------



## Brit

Or…


----------



## mochoa

Homer got cut off howerver he the part of the pic that shows up resembles a certain lumber jock we know…


----------



## Brit

I purposely cut him off, so that he was just peeking out, but you right Mauricio, there is a certain resemblance. You know what they say though? Hair never grows where the work's done.


----------



## Bertha

^that explains why I've got a head of hair


----------



## Brit

You're the exception that proves the rule Al. Funny, I've never understood that saying.


----------



## superstretch

"Hair never grows where the work's done"

Then why, pray tell, do I have toe hair


----------



## Brit

stretch - I can't get that image out of my head now.

Here's a plane, courtesy of RusticJohn:



Check out his other custom planes in his Projects section.


----------



## Bertha

What image are you talking about, Andy?









RusticJohn has some of my favorite planes I've ever seen.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great stories David. Thank you.

Thanks Al, you always bring the laughs.


----------



## superdav721

Hobbit feet


----------



## canadianchips

Bertha:I remember those legs ! I think I know her….....
Enough said.
It was rainy day today, today was spring cleaning in my shop. First task. Remove rust from from user hand planes. Those metal ones. I have mine in a drawer, I have little silicone packets in the drawer. WELL they didn't work. Light rust.
While I was cleaning and polishing them I thought I would re-sharpen as well…I did use them on the workbench I built. 
*QUESTION ONE:*I have numbers 1 through 8. They all have same angle iron in them. I realize why the longer ones are called Jointers….but why are some designated smoothers, jack, then jointers.? They all can produce the same smooth finish . 
I spent my entire carpentry career years ago with only a block 220, #5 (not even stanley and a little bullnose.
Only the past 10 years I have bought the numerous varieties stanley made.
*SECOND QUESTION:* I have smooth bottoms and corrugated bottoms of each (except the #1)
I honestly cannot tell that the corrugated ones push easier, when my blades are sharp they both cut well. So why the corrugated bottoms ? I didn't compare the #2 flat to the #2 corrugated. These are to small for my mitts !


----------



## dbray45

After you get the rust off, put a good coat of car wax on the bottoms, you will see a difference - at least I did.


----------



## donwilwol

canadianchips, get some fluid film, easier than wax for hard to reach spots, sprays on, works well for rust prevention.

Q1, I think its a hold over from the wood plane days. 
Q2, I've read it really was a marketing gimmick. I have some of both, and I agree, no difference smoothing. My #8 is a corrugated and I'd prefer a solid bottom for jointing. If the edge hits the joint its just not as stable on thinner stock and i tend to let my finger ride underneath. I'd prefer flat for jointing.

Paul Sellers pushes the oil instead of wax on the bottom. I've used both, both helps, but seems to help the same, so pick whatever works for you.


----------



## donwilwol

hobbit feet. I was thinking they'd be handy testing for blade sharpness after stoning. Easy to tell the bare spot there.


----------



## BrandonW

Check out the nice paint job on this bad boy:










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Wood-Plane-4-/200716819472?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebba79c10


----------



## drfunk

*canadianchips* -

*1 *- It's all about the plane length and the intended camber of the iron. Jack - open mouth & tight camber. Jointer - medium mouth & medium camber. Smoother - tight mouth & almost no camber. Course, Medium, Fine. Rough in, flatten, smooth. You certaintly wouldn't want to use a jointer for a small area of poorly behaved grain. You wouldn't want to use a tight mouth smoother to tame a peak from a knot.

If you try to use all your planes like smoothers, you are creating a lot of extra work for yourself IMHO.

*2* - That is a question that has no answer.


----------



## bandit571

Two questions for the Gurus here. I came upon a thrift store today. Inside were two items I MIGHt try to get, so:

Q1: A stanley #8C for $25. Everything is there, just need some TLC to get back to work.

Q2: A Stanley #26 for #35. Nose is in bad shape handles are in good shape. Will need a new sole.

I was unable to check out either iron, not a biggy. Sole of the #8c needs a lot of clean up, maybe lapping will be needed as well. Are either worth the price being asked?


----------



## AnthonyReed

#8C = Absolutely

Edit: i'm not one of the gurus by any stretch of the imagination but my answer is the truth.


----------



## BrandonW

I'd jump on the 8c, the 26 I'd probably pass on, but I'm not a big transitional guy.


----------



## SamuelP

You could buy that 8c for me.

I will send the cash.


----------



## ShaneA

8c is a steal, go get it quickly.


----------



## TechRedneck

Bandit

I like going to the thrift shops for my vintage tools. When I can, I will take some pics with my camera phone and type a few notes on the phone with numbers on the body and the asking price.

Then, do some research or ask here. This weekend I passed on a #5 and a Baily transitional. Glad I did they wanted too much after a little research. I did pick up a nice 1927 Disston D20 in working condition for $15.

Usually the stuff is there next time you go back. If not, there is always next time. I am one of those people who like to actually inspect the vintage tool before I buy. The wife is more of an ebay person. If I see something I want on there I set her loose on it. Too adicting for me.


----------



## bandit571

Don't have the spare $$ at the moment. There qwere a few braces sitting there as well, but no bits. A big, wide chisel, that if you picked it up , the handle came off. It had a copper ferrel on the end. Downstairs there were a few handsaws. One was a plastic handle jobby, the other three, welll, no medallions, and a few saw nuts were missing. The shop just opened a few weeks ago, still kind of new.

In amongst three hatchets, there was a rough (VERY ROUGH) casting of a "Peace Pipe/Tomahawk" head. No haft was around for it. Parting lines were quite thick, and rough. Vestiges of the casting sprues were on the blade. They still wanted $25 for it.

Looks like i'll save my pennies for that #8C, and pass on the #26.


----------



## RGtools

8c. Which thrift store?...we can have a race.


----------



## bandit571

State secrets…...

Clue #1: across from a Courthouse.

Clue #2; USED to be a Jewelery Store

Clue #3: Guess who will get there first…..


----------



## donwilwol

i'd grab that 8c right quick.


----------



## SamuelP

Has anyone ever had a plane brazed?

I got a #10 that has a dirty weld on it. I am going to attempt to clean it off and find someone that will braze it back together. It was only 30 bucks with a nice frog, iron, lever cap and front knob. I left it at work so I cannot post pics tonight. Would I be looking for a machine shop, a welding shop?

Thanks,


----------



## superdav721

My HVAC guys have some silver brazing rods that I saw them braze two coke cans together.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scored a t14-ish SW #6C today, full iron. What to do with 2 sixes? Anyone here need a good fore?


----------



## thedude50

this 602 is still for sale could someone tell me why no one will pull the trigger on this plane


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, congrats on the score. I can't think of a reason for needing a second #6. I have a hard enough time finding use for my No 6 as it is.


----------



## BrandonW

Lance, I can tell you why I won't pull the trigger on it. I'm a grad student and the most I've spent on a plane is sixty-something dollars. I'd love to have that 602, but maybe not in this stage in life. Oh, second reason-- I'm married and my wife would be not a little upset with me. 

It is a real beauty though and it will make someone happy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon, I had to get it 'cause the price was too good. My SW 6 is not a C, this one is… Maybe it's ebay bound, no hurry though. It deserves to get used awhile, i think. So I'll hone and polish the iron and run is as a small joiner awhile.  It's a sacrifice, but one I'm willing to make.


----------



## BrandonW

I'm right there with you, Smitty. If there's a deal on a plane, I'm taking it. I'll then clean it up, play around with it, and then try to find it a new owner, or keep it and find a new owner for the one it replaced.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty,

That #6 wouldn't happen to be a type 11?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nope, a later Type 14, I'd say. Slight corner nick from the lever cap, but nice. Near full SW iron, too.










Here's a real jewel. A 6 1/4" pressed steel Defiance block plane.


----------



## BrandonW

That defiance is sweet, AND indestructible! Look at the full width shaving. Great score, Smitty.


----------



## saddletramp

Good golly Ms Molly, been away for 24 hrs and it took my a full hour to catch up.


----------



## saddletramp

David, great stories! Made me smile.


----------



## saddletramp

Lance, very nice little plane but I haven't got that kind of extra cash laying around. ;^))


----------



## saddletramp

Andy, if you burn the workmate you'll be sorry. It's amazing just how useful those little buggers can be. Not in the shop as it were but out in the driveway or the backyard etc.


----------



## Bertha

Dude, the plane is right and the price is right. The fair price is just a high price. I agree with you, though, I can't believe you still own it at that offering price.


----------



## donwilwol

Lance, I'm with the other guys. I'd love to have your 602, and I think your price is fair, I just can't justify it. Although its certainly a useable plane, its really more of a collector item. I have a #2, and I think I've used it maybe once or twice, and that was just to see how it worked. Plus I'm pretty much a "buy em rough and make em right" kind of guy. There is not much to do to make that pretty little thing right.

Smitty, I've never seen that defiance before. That's a unique design! I've got 2 good #6's, I've slated one for my son's collection. I am looking to someday replace the english 5 1/2 I have, but nothing has struck my fancy just yet.

Andy, we know your not going to burn that workmate. Even a love-hate relationship has its memories. You have to admit, its served pretty well for what it is.. You've done some fantastic work on that little bugger.


----------



## Brit

You guys are no fun. Now I feel guilty as hell (


----------



## racerglen

Andy what about bronzing your 'mate and having it mounted on a wall ?

;-)

(over a fireplace ?)


----------



## BrandonW

Burn that thing, Andy! I'll even pay for the lighter fluid.  Just be sure to video it, that's all I ask.


----------



## drfunk

In the summer, I take my workmate out to what I call my lawn. Grab my scrub plane and some oak boards I rescued from pallets from the hardware store. Have some fun in the sun.

After I'm done, I kick the chips around a little bit. One rainy day later and they blend in with the rest of the weeds and moss.

Seattle and Southern UK aren't too different I hear from the transplants.
*
Today is Lie Nielsen show day for me! Wish me luck!!!!*


----------



## donwilwol

sending me to a Lie Nielsen show would be like sending an alcoholic to a bar.

Good Luck…...


----------



## SamuelP

Any- You should "Any" your workmate. Do a nice finish on the frame, replace the top with some nice thick beech or ash, replace all the hardware with brass, turn a few knobs for the screws out of wenge. You could probably incorporate a little tool well on the back or side.


----------



## SamuelP

New Thread - "Workamates of our Dreams"


----------



## jusfine

Good luck at the LN show! Ours is a mere three hour drive in two weeks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, you've now received more 'help' deciding the fate of that Workmate than you ever expected. But I like the "Andification" approach. 'Twould be fun to see (and we wouldn't be doing any of the work…)

The Defiance is sad, in a way. It is a living example of Stanley's pandering to the lowest tool denominator. Oh well, ancient history.


----------



## Bertha

*New Thread - "Workamates of our Dreams"*
Someone start it. I'm in enough trouble for starting this one


----------



## BrandonW

Start it, Sam. I have a workmate that's in trouble-but I got it for free!


----------



## Bertha

^I've got one that I love. I'll post mine


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd post to that… I dream of an early model, aluminum H-frame Workmate.


----------



## Bertha

^mine's a late model lousy. I'm enthused by the early ones too.


----------



## donwilwol

ahhh, now I get it. Here all along i thought a workmate was the imaginary friend I talk to in my shop.

I don't have one (actual workmate that is, the imaginary friend is real). I built one once (again workmate, not the imaginary friend) out of some plans from wood magazine or something like that. It worked like crap, so the nice cherry lumber I used got re purposed for something useful. The threaded rod mechanism still sits in the corner of my old shop.


----------



## thedude50

i have a nice little workmate 250 that was my first real bench when i started my shop it still serves me well and i think i am going to look for the big one and buy it I had peices of an old one but it disapeared in the last moove along with a set of gear wrenches that i cant find i am more pissed about the gear wrench set as it was brand new arghh


----------



## bandit571

Ah, I been rust hunting today!









Still just $25, out the door









Yep, it's a bailey









With a lot of sole









Lateral adjuster is gone, though









There is a lot of rust on this big guy, iron looks good, levercap is a bit rusty.


----------



## ShaneA

Is the mouth broken Bandit? The lat adjuster can be fixed, you just need a spare. Someone here may have one. Is the pin still in it?


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, looks like something's going on with the mouth. I'd be a little concerned about that. Like Shane says, the lateral adjuster is fixable, or not even necessary.


----------



## bandit571

The pin(what's left of it) is still there. Mouth is in the shape of a "B", for Bailey, maybe?A couple bolts were in the wrong place as well. One frog screw was in the tote's front hole, and the tote screw with a washer was in the frog. I got those two switched back around, but the washer stayed with the frog. Lever cap will need some work as well. There are some bits of missing metal showing up on it. Nothing bad, just aggravating. Almost needed help to get this big guy to my van. All of this for $25…....









I do intend to turn this into a user. Lots of paint still on the metal. This might take awhile…..









There are two Pat. date in front of the tote









looks like "MAR 23 02", APR19-02 Not sure on the march date,might be an 8 instead.


----------



## ShaneA

Alright guys, I have started looking at mortise chisels. I am not working w/ a LN or Two Cherries budget here. I see some Narex sets (3) for about $70, Sorbys for about $130. I know nothing about any of them. Anyone have insight here? Vintage? Quick ebay scan reveals a whole bunch of names I am not famialar with. Reccomendations?


----------



## donwilwol

bandit, its worth $25 if nothing else but parts, but that mouth is shot. I'd try it but it may give you problems.


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, just go for a couple of Narex mortise chisels-I have a couple and think they're great chisels. Cheap too! I have the 1/2 and 1/4 sizes and don't see need for anything else at the moment-perhaps a 1/8 or 3/16 for dovetails.


----------



## waho6o9

Yeppers, low angle jack plane, thanks Dan for the review. I think it was money well spent. Beefy A2 blade as well.

DonW I'll keep yall posted on the homemade low angle jack plane.

Partial reason why the 62 was purchase was to see how I could improve/modify my homemade job. Now I know to get a smaller blade with chipper. IBC to the rescue. Later folks, and thanks.


----------



## SamuelP

DONE!


----------



## drfunk

Well, I'm done with Lie Nielsen tool events. Getting snippy with me last year is one thing, twice in two years is a trend. Sadly I probably sold some tools for them both times by holding court with the bored little kids who accompanied their inattentive dad's. Equally sad, the only time the staff has paid me any attention is when I start showing kids how to properly use tools. (I'll start showing my daughter stuff, in my typical demonstrative way, and then other little kids usually start to gather around.) I guess the message is kids aren't good enough to use their precious tools and workbenches.

I could make some constructive suggestions, but they owe me an apology first. *Where's Roy Underhill when you need him?*

I'll be shooting off a sternly worded letter to TLN later this week.


----------



## ShaneA

Get em doc!


----------



## thedude50

wow the slowest day in the threads history come home guys and post some stuff where to begin Wahoo congrats on the new plane. have you had the chance to sharpen and plane with the cosman set you purchased at my behest ?

Shane i have a few sorby chisels some new and some old its had to beat the Sheffield steel. i know they aren't the cheapest but they aren't the most expensive. i also buy very old chisels on fleabay i pay allot for them but i think they have something about them .i have a few mortice chisels but in reality i use my hallow chisel morticer to make mortices or i use a router in the wood rat and the mortice attachment. it is just too much faster and i have to get things done fast and right the first time. these methods work very well for me

Dr I am so sorry the folks at LN were rude to you I know a lot of the people who work there and i know
Thomas will be rasing hell when he gets your letter he is very serious about customer service and when they fall short of his idea of service there will be hell to pay I know he will take your complaint seriously and you are very articulate so give him hell can you please tell us what they did

Today to go with the release of the first two delta grams we released a few articles the rest will go up in the next few days the review of the IBC rob cosman chip breaker and IBC blade set should be fond here http://thisoldworkshop.com/index.php/reviews/106-blades/120-cosmanchipbreakers this review took 3 months to evaluate these products i used the planes with these sets several days and actually made a load of shavings the sharper i was able to get the blade the thinner the shavings and the smoother the finish they made me very happy I do hope you like the article.


----------



## drfunk

Well, I'm still pretty unhappy. I went there with the express interest in trying/buying their razor spoke shave and it was that one tool they didn't have. Apparently it is too new? Go figure?

One of the main, if not THE main, reasons I got into traditional woodworking is because it opened up a whole (old) world of practical creativity to my daughter. When I'm showing a kid how to properly utilize a dovetail saw, and I tell them that they are getting too close to the table so they need to stop, I'm obviously watching them closely. I don't need some guy to walk up and make some snide comment about potentially marring their demo table. Perhaps they need to bring in some Workmates and some old Disstons so people can feel ok about making mistakes while testing things?

Last year I was showing my daughter the LN51 and shooting board. When the end grain proved too difficult for her to properly move the plane through, I turned the board 90 degrees so she could plane the easy long grain and still get the point. Well you would think that I replaced the board with a hunk of pure carbide by the way the salesman started humming and hawing. Apparently he's never heard of shooting "with" the grain.

When you look around the room at all the oldsters at these events, you would think they'd be wise enough to realize the benefit of engaging - not alienating - future generations.


----------



## thedude50

it just goes to show the guys they hire at the tool companies aren't craftsmen. this is my bitch about experts teaching that cant do kind of like my beef with Schwartz but at least Schwartz knows you can shoot a board with the grain Jesus they should make these experts at least watch real craftsmen work. i declare they all need a few months on rob Cosmans website as members. I have to tell you this would have Pissed me off so much i might have gotten arrested cause I am just as likely to beat some asshole to death, if they treat me like ********************. but to do it in front or about one of my kids, lets just say the guy fared better with you and your letter to Thomas. if it had been me the dude would need dentures or implants. am too old I don't take ******************** off people any more and i used to be hot headed now i am just intolerant of assholes. I hope you Make tom very pissed as his people really f3ckwd up and he needs to hear about it hell it is enough to make me want to buy a veritas


----------



## SamuelP

Doc - My dad was a old tool collector and dealer. He belonged to a club (MWTCA) and they had tool meets. At each one of these meets I went to when I was a kid there were men and women there that would take the time to talk to me about tools. I never once remember being told not to touch something or that I was getting too close. There are places out there that kids are welcome and are helpful and supportive. Reading your post just made me think what I would do with my Daughter in that situation and that makes me think of what my Dad would have done. He never had to deal with morons like that. They sound like a bunch of snobs.


----------



## donwilwol

this morning I decided to organize my planes a little. It was getting hard to find anything. Everything came out, got a cleaning, coating and a little organization. I figured I might as well take a family shot. I discovered I once again have 9 - #5's and about the same #4's. I don't even remember buying any recently.


----------



## Brit

Outstanding Don!. Nice…em….collection…of…er…users.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm beginning to like the diamond stones. I took another swipe at sharpening my krenov style smoother. I like the DMT's for flattening the back better, they seem to cut a little quicker, and they are 3" wide. I know some of it is the fact I've just gotten better at sharpening, but the DMT's are quickly growing on me.


----------



## ShaneA

Don you have an extended family. It took two photos to get em all in!


----------



## donwilwol

yea, that wasn't all of them. A few second cousins didn't make it in the photo opt.


----------



## Brit

You're going to need a wide angle lens Don.


----------



## BrandonW

I love it don! I think it's time to start selling some more 5s and 4s on ebay--build up your paypal account and get something you'd really like!


----------



## superdav721

Don you sir a man after my own heart?
Off topic guys, I want a descent set of chisels. No more than a couple of hundred bucks. Witch ones would would you suggest? I don't like chrome-vanadium.


----------



## mochoa

Check out Ashley isles. Some of the best.priced high end chisels IMO. Bubinga handles w brass furels. Mads has a good review on them. I got mine at tools for woodworking.


----------



## ShaneA

Dave, I been hi and lo on the mortise hunt. Just ordered from LV 6 pc narex set. I noticed highland had the stanley 750s on sale @ $200. I think smitty has a set. May check w/him on impressions.


----------



## BrandonW

FYI, if you're interested in the Stanley's Shane mentioned, purchase them from Amazon-$178 w/ free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-16-793-Sweetheart-Socket-Chisel/dp/B0051PCQ7Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289414&sr=8-1


----------



## Brit

Dave I second the Ashley Iles chisels. I don't own them myself but I had a go with one of Mad's when I visited him. They take a keen edge and feel great in the hand, nicely balanced.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys it looks like its between ashley's and the stanley's. I will research those.
Thanks again.


----------



## BrandonW

I definitely think that this plane is trying to compensate for something:


----------



## Brit

It might just be happy to see you Brandon.


----------



## TechRedneck

Dave

I love my Isles. You can start with a few and build a set, they are worth the price. Got mine about a year ago after some back and forth with Mads, Al and some others. My second choice would be the Narex.

I have a set of beaters,but when I need to clean up a mortise or dovetail, its nice to have a fine quality set. They just feel good. The only issue I had with them is the feurrels coming loose, an easy fix.


----------



## skeemer

So I 'accidentally' (I didn't realize I had clicked far enough into Buy It Now to buy it) this combination jointer plane:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170747291931

It should come later this week, but in the meantime, any suggestions on cleaning and tuning it? I recently received Garrett Hack's 'The Handplane Book' which has some great tips, but any other advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## BrandonW

Skeemer,

Garrett Hack's book is a good one, I think you'll enjoy it.

Regarding the plane, it looks like the top of the frog is busted off-no lateral adjuster and no depth adjuster. Sorry to be the one to tell you. It should clean up to be a beautiful plane, otherwise.


----------



## skeemer

Yikes, didn't even notice that in that picture. Probably shouldn't be on ebay after a few Dogfish Head.

Question then…to replace the frog, would I need to use a Sargent or are there any other frogs that would fit in something like this?


----------



## donwilwol

I don't know skeemer. It looks like its in rough shape. It looks like the frog is broke low enough so support may be an issue. Its also missing the blade adjustment which is in the missing part of the frog. I think for it to be usable, you'll need to find another frog. Also the blade doesn't have much left, which can also be an issue on some transitional.

His description says complete and workable….I disagree.


----------



## BrandonW

Yup, I'd tell him not to send it to you and tell him to relist it with the problems clearly noted.

Did you already pay for it?

(I purchased one plane early one that was missing the lateral adjuster-- Only made that mistake once.)


----------



## donwilwol

yep, Brandon beat me to it.

Frog must be a sargent, Stanleys are different. I doubt they would work. I have a few old un-restorable transitionals in the shop, but I don't think any of them are 3" wide. I can check for you but it won't be until the end of the week. I've never tried to buy transitional parts off ebay, so I'm not sure what kind of luck you'll have.

Garrett Hack's book is a great book. Good choice.


----------



## BrandonW

THis on looks pretty clean: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-28-Fore-Plane-Type-9A-1891-1892-/310382954550?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4844440836#ht_890wt_698


----------



## RGtools

Don…those are the best family photos yet.

Skeemer…do not drink Dogfish Head while shopping…it gets VERY expensive. I have made the same mistake.


----------



## skeemer

Well don't I feel like an idiot. I messaged the seller in hopes to cancel the transaction. If not, I'll make do and hope to replace the frog at some point. Oh well  Can't complain about a new tool though.


----------



## donwilwol

skeemer, I wouldn't feel to bad. I once bought a Stanley #3 out of an antique shop with a broken frog. So I picked it up, looked at it, and still bought it. It worked out in the end, but I learned a pretty good lesson.

Oh, and I hadn't had a dogfish yet.


----------



## Bertha

Bad news, fellas. Shop got robbed. Locks are for honest people, so they cut mine. I could have been much, much worse. Mostly just powertools to sell for dope. Several routers, my entire electrical toolchest, sawzall, all my sanders, all my pneumatic, etc.
.
I feel sick. Security guys out tomorrow to see what we can do. It's just stuff after all and they didn't get anything with any serious emotional connection (that I know of so far). I might need to ask for ideas about securing the shop. Right now, it's just a barn door with a hasp and lock. Never thought I'd need more here. If y'all can think of anything, let me know.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Tech. Thank you for your input.
Al what about all that security stuff and the moat. You need a pet alligator. Do you want me to mail you one?
Seriously Al a big junk yard dog!


----------



## TechRedneck

Crap Al, that sucks. On top of an alarm, you may want some cameras and a DVR. I have installed a few and have been thinking about doing it at my place. I hope they did not touch the house.

Most alarm systems here in WV are loaded.


----------



## BrandonW

That sucks,Al! I feel sick just thinking about the awful feeling you must have knowing that someone was in your personal space rooting through your stuff. I hope they catch those bastards.


----------



## Brit

Really sorry to hear that Al. If you live in a remote area, there really isn't much you can do IMO. If they are intent on getting in, they usually will whatever you put in place. People who steal to fund a habit, don't care about cameras. They are brazen.

A couple of weeks ago, my parents who are in their 80s were sitting at home watching the TV. Someone forced the backdoor, walked in and stole my mum's handbag. These people only care about where their next fix is coming from.

I think you can spend a lot of money on prevention that doesn't really prevent anything.


----------



## lysdexic

Al, sorry to hear that. I don't know that I would go all out with a REAL security system. Maybe a motion sensor light a fake video camera and a sign saying "Smile you are on camera"

I've never done that but I've always thought that it would be the most bang for the buck.

Will homeowners insurance cover it? If so, its time to go shopping :^).


----------



## lysdexic

This restoration is for Smitty


----------



## donwilwol

to bad Al, sorry to hear it.

I was teaching a class once, one of my students had to leave. Someone had broke into his uncles House (an elderly man) locked him in a closet, and took all the copper pipes out of the walls.

You just don't know.


----------



## BrandonW

Wow, there are just some depraved souls out there.

Scott, I like that 40-the dark patina on those beech handles looks pretty sweet. I hope my bench will turn that color over time.


----------



## TechRedneck

Andy

You are unfortunately correct, sometimes there isn't much you can do. However if you have video you stand a chance of catching them, what you decide to do with them is another matter.

WV is such a small state in population, usually these people are so dumb they don't travel far. Somebody will know who they are. I would hate to have someone break in while I am home. Cleaning up all the mess after they meet the wrong end of my " alarm system" would suck.


----------



## ShaneA

That stinks Al, maybe a real or fake camera? Stickers indicating you are law enforcement officer. Motion light. But, I do believe if they want it bad enough, they are going to take it anyway. Heck, sometimes I even figure it would be better to leave stuff unlocked sometimes. By the time you figure the cost of the car window or brand new front door vs the cost of the $ in the ashtray or whatnot, the window/door may have more value. Crime sucks, we had a rash of burglaries in our neighborhood over the holidays. Got insurance for the stuff, but not for the dog…which was my concern.

Like Scott said, maybe some new tools in your future?


----------



## canadianchips

Bertha. Sorry to hear that news.
Mine fields around the building would work well. !
We have to live with the fact that it is just stuff (My stuff) SO I could care less if the mine field went off, its just dopers !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, that's incredibly sad news, and aggravating at the same time. At least it seems they stayed out if the till, where the real good stuff is. It means they're not LJs.

Super, the SW chisels are the real deal for me. I just cannot compare them to LNs ot Narex, but for socket chisels the wood is solid, professionally fit and finished, with an edge retention that is better than the vintage Everlasts I also use. And rhet include a nice leather tool roll. For what it's worth.

Scott, that is a mighty fine scrub you have there! Worked a hundred years and ready to go a hundred more. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## mochoa

Al, sorry to hear that man, sucks to think of someone violating your cave like that. They will get caught and get what they deserve sooner or later.


----------



## drfunk

So sorry to hear Al. Very sobering - In fact I think I'll do a walk-through my shop tonight and grab anything irreplaceable.

I do the psy-ops thing. Signage, big dog paraphernalia, portable motion detector system, wires going everywhere - HF sells some mock-cameras that look very convincing. The biggest thing is my network of nosy neighbors.


----------



## saddletramp

Al, sorry to hear that you were violated. When I lived in a more urban area I suffered break ins on two separate occasions and believe me, you do feel violated afterwards and the feeling does not go away anytime soon. Sorry that you are going to have to go through that particular hell.


----------



## waho6o9

That's terrible news Al, sorry to hear it.


----------



## RGtools

Al, that is a drag. But at least it sounds like they did not take any of the REALLY good stuff. Thank god criminals have poor taste in tools. If the loss is insured you might be able to make this into a fairly sweet shop upgrade…

A few years ago a tree fell on my house and destroyed our sunroof…result. I have a brand new solarium that works a greenhouse (same cost…much better suited to our purposes).


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bertha, all a lock has ever done since they were invented is to keep an honest man honest. 
Now a Colt. That will stop a theif dead in his tracks. Literally. 
Sorry to hear you got robbed though.

Seriously though, there is a better way than security alarms, do what I do. I won't tell exactly, because it would defeat security purposes, but a simple google search for booby traps will net you a lot of ideas.


----------



## JGM0658

Sorry to hear Al, my shop is not in a very good area and I travel out every other weekend. I installed an alarm, let everybody know around me and I have 4 dogs in the shop, I told everybody they bite and trained to attack. One of my dogs is very aggressive, so people have believed me. So far no problems.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Al - Sorry to hear that. Coincidentally i discovered, this weekend, that someone attempted to break into my house at some point during the week. i found the dents/damage they caused in their attempt to pry my back door open.

As you said, it is just stuff but it is not their stuff. It is items that were garnered though another man's work and time. Suffering these worms is infuriating. I am completely on board with Tech and William's solution, even taking it further and displaying the result on a pike. The drawback to that remedy, other than the objections of the neighbors and authorities, is that you have to catch them.

In lieu of clubbing these bad seeds in the head and removing them from the gene pool i believe that Doc's suggestion (psy-ops) is most likely the best deterrent.

I'm sorry your path was crossed by these f**ks.


----------



## thedude50

Al I am sorry for the rape you have suffered those bastards need to be hung up by their balls and beaten with your no 8 I guess the good news id they were too dumb to take the hand planes and the like I used to have a big rottie when i lived in Oregon i got him after my house was robbed he was sweet to the kids but hated strangers one night i came home and found him dead the thief s shot him and thy got away with a VCR and nothing else at all it was very sad but the neighbor heard the gunshot and called pd they calld me when they got to my home it was a bad day the dog was a known deterrent but the thief came prepared any way a few days later the pawn shop called the police cause the thief tried to pawn the VCR and it had my drivers license on the back so while he was appraising it he called pd they came and they arrested the guy bin his car was the gun he used to kill duke and they did ballistics on it they charged him with theft with a gum and assassinating a dog in the city limits a 10 year hitch for killing the dog this was very pleasing to me but i missed the dog a great deal this was a felony and burglary with a gun is a felony the guy got 22 years for the job and all for a 300 dollar VHS player I hope they catch the bastards that ripped you off but a big shop dog who is attack trained is a deterrent so are real cameras and they don't cost to much you have to do it because they will come back


----------



## skeemer

Really sorry to hear about the theft . Makes me think twice about the security of my shed. I'm also in an area where crime doesn't even come to mind (Carroll Co in Maryland), and I don't even have a lock on my shed. Of course, right now there's nothing worth stealing in there that can be picked up and carried. I will need to discuss this with my insurance company once my tool collection becomes a bit more valuable.

On a side note, the seller has refunded my purchase of the combination Sargent jointer. Said she hadn't even noticed the broken frog when taking it apart for pictures. I did win a Vaughan and Bushnell 703 for a decent price to use as my first smoothing plane. Looked to be in much better shape than my #5. Now I just need a #7/8 and my beginner plane set will be complete!


----------



## Bertha

Thanks for the notes, guys. I've got camera's but the burglars are all camo'd up. Truck's up the street behind a tree. They took a registered mountainbike, so who knows, it could turn up. It's just stuff but the violation is difficult.


----------



## racerglen

Al, tough one..
Hope this brightens your day..


----------



## dbray45

Al, sorry to hear. Do you have a neon sign transformer kickin around. Put a big sign on the door, Danger High voltage and connect the transformer to the lock. They would get the message. Put the switch to turn it off around the corner. THat would be fun to watch on the camera.


----------



## bhog

Pretty crappy feeling Al I know. Not trying to stir the pot but it kinda sounds like they knew the place.Hope it ends well for ya 1 way or the other.


----------



## bandit571

maybe a picture to brighten one's day?









A Defiance #3 is in front, and …. meet Mister Bailey. He is 24' long, type 9, #8c. Back from Rust heaven. needs a blade sharpened, and then a test drive. I better go and work out with some weights, just to get ready…


----------



## BrandonW

Skeemer, glad to hear you had your money refunded! Also, good to hear you won that Vaughan and Bushnell 703. I came very close to bidding on it and decided that two 3s are enough at the moment. I'd love to see some pictures of it once it arrives in the mail, especially of how the frog mounts to the sole. I hope it'll become a great smoother for you!


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, I would have given them the stupid power tools. I've got good homeowners with a $250 deductible. They stole about 4 tool boxes with who-knows-what in them. I'll forget about more stuff than I remember. I've got my alarm guy coming out to talk about some possibilities. 
.
I'd rather be missing a few tools than having two dead guys in my shop. Today would be a very different day if that went down, and I'm worried it would have. I'm going to buy some friggin Festool. Hillbillies would never steal that green ugly crap. 
.
Thanks for the plane pictures


----------



## skeemer

Do you have nearby neighbors, or are you fairly secluded? An alarm that sounded like an air raid warning and woke up the entire neighborhood might work if you have neighbors.

Or you could go the Kevin McCallister route:


----------



## superstretch

Hamburglar apologizes for his tact-less cronies.


----------



## skeemer

Semi-related question about walnut (didn't want to start a new thread for a simple quick question):

I began planing walnut for the first time and was taking some thin shavings off just to see how it planed. The shavings produced a ribbon-like or threaded shaving that crumbled into dust. Is this normal for walnut?


----------



## mochoa

Some folks I know in Columbia have a pretty ingenious alarm system at their country home. It includes blank shotgun shells that start firing off from a couple of different spots. The criminals don't know where its coming from and think they are being shot at so they haul aas out of there pretty quickly.

Would that be legal in the U.S.?

Edit: I meant ColOmbia (South America).


----------



## drfunk

Dang Al, sounds like you got hit by some pro's. Not the normal delinquent kids and meth heads we have around here. Have you had anybody unusual come around who could check out your security system while in the area for totally "innocent" purposes. I'm glad you are well insured - that will certainly help soften the blow.

Unless I find one, I think I will start a DIY shop security thread. I'd like to get a "real" camera dvr system after hearing this. Fortunately for me I am surrounded by a bunch of retired ladies peeking through their curtains at me at all hours. I fix things for them and I have a cute little girl and show-quality cat, so they watch us like a pack of dobermans.


----------



## DaddyZ

Sorry to hear it Al, I think we all hope it happens to noone else. But alas Someone always wants somebody's elses cool stuff…... They didn't take the chestnut did they ???


----------



## Bertha

^No Daddy, not that I can tell I've always been paranoid (lysdexic can confirm this). I just let my guard down a bit, that's all. Thank goodness for LJ b/c the pics are helping me remember what's gone. I just need to bolt it up a bit tighter from here on out. I've got blue lights on my truck, parked within 2 feet of my shop. That's some ball$. Onward and upward, gentlemen
.


----------



## dbray45

Al - if you catch them, invite them to your work - special invite. I'll bet they return everything.


----------



## Dcase

wow, I am super far behind… Al, sorry to hear about what happened. I hate hearing about that kind of stuff. Hopefully you are able to replace the stuff that was taken.

Wahoo- Would like to hear your thoughts on that Stanley 62.

Don- Nice family picture.

Lance- No one pulled the trigger yet because thats a lot of money for a plane that most probably wont even use. Thats more a collector plane and I think you will have better luck listing it on ebay.

Bandit, ya the mouth on that #8 looks pretty messed up, I wonder why someone would have broken it like that. Does not make sense to me. You will have to see if it works like that or not.


----------



## bhog

@ skeemer ya sounds like some good shavings in dry walnut,I call em the "un measureables" lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, a bit a research says that butt-ugly steel block has a name, and is actually a Stanley #205.

Even B&G has a #205 entry. I guess it stays in the till!


----------



## saddletramp

I don't know Smitty, name or no it's still "butt ugly". ;^))


----------



## dbray45

Smitty - I have been looking for a reasonably priced squirrel tail on fleabay was getting nothing that I liked. Was looking on the LeeValley site and found two squirrel tails and bought them, a square and rounded version. Will do a review when I get them.


----------



## Brit

David - If I was quicker on my feet, I'd send you a squirrel's tail for nothing.


----------



## dbray45

I got one of those - this one poses


----------



## donwilwol

I remember when I was a kid, you could sell squirrel tails. Salt 'em, stick 'em in a box and get 15 cents a piece. I think they used them for fly tying. Ah, the good ol' days.


----------



## Brit

What is it they say Don? "Only in America!"


----------



## TechRedneck

Here's one I found at a store, no iron but was good enough to restore. Anybody know what this is? I could not find any markings or Mfg stamped on it.










Also had this Sargent Trans, they wanted $45 for it and I passed.


----------



## bandit571

Another look (or two ) at that big old plane:









That is just the tips of the frog showing through, there's plenty more back there, another view









Stamped into the side is the letters "W", "R", Wind River?, or maybe just a prior owner? A look from another angle









Nice Brass works. And a view of the (now) cleaned up blade group, with the newly sharpened iron on board.









Maybe a test drive tomorrow, on some old oak?


----------



## superdav721

Tech clean the brass adjustment knob and see if there is anything stamped on it. Looks like a student version of a Sargent.


----------



## TechRedneck

Dave:

Question is.. is it worth $45? It also has a cracked tote. I have re-habbed a Stanley Trans that works fine and I use it as a scrub, however the mouth is a bit wide for my taste and I'll probably end up putting on a new sole.

My notes on that Sargent are a #3411 and barely visible is the #45. That little block plane piked my interest, I have a #110 and actually use it. This one has a wheel in the back that I am assuming is for lateral adjustment. however it appeared it applied more upward pressure on the back of the iron.. It did not have an iron so I was not sure, and I am not sure I could find an iron in the wild.


----------



## BrandonW

Tech, I'm sure a 110 or a similar iron may fit it. I don't think screw is for lateral adjustment, but to fix the blade tightly in place under the lever cap. And I would have passed on the Sargent transitional. Price a little too high I think.

Bandit-- other than the holes under the blade, that's fixing up to be an alright #8. You could make a wooden sole for it, then you'd have the support under the blade if it's an issue. Plus, who else would have a Bailey plane with a wood sole?


----------



## BrandonW

Does anybody know anything about these Shelton planes? This seem like a decent buy-it-now price for a very neat plane. I just don't know much about this style/brand. Nor do I need another plane this size, but I am curious.


----------



## superdav721

Tech I agree word for word with Brandon


----------



## superdav721

Tech I agree word for word with Brandon
I found this little Sargent for $12 and cleaned it up. It is a sweet little block.


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Brandon. I had several Sheltons. I had one exactly like the one you show but in a #5 size.










They work ok. The blade adjustment isn't as smooth as you'd think it would be, but then neither is most of the Norris style adjusters.

It was one of the ones I sold. Shelton also makes a Stanley style bench. I have a #5 size I typically use for a jack. Also this #4 is a Shelton.

I also had one I dropped and broke. I would say they are in the defiance/handyman category for quality. Tune-able and usable, just takes a bit more work.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks Don. It looked very cool, and I've seen them on ebay before, but I didn't think we've discussed them here. Great to hear your hands-on experience about them. That photo reminded me about all the fuzzy photos you used to post. I'm glad you got a new camera. ;-)

Great job on that Sargent, Dave. Looks like a nice plane-does that one have an adjustable mouth? You've covered it up with those nice shavings.


----------



## superdav721

Yep she does and it is very good on endgrain. Thanks


----------



## donwilwol

Tech, I think $45 for the Sargent is to much to. I've got one restored I'd let go for that. Doubt I could get it though.

If you already bought that block I may have a blade. I've got one just like it.

Bandit, that's one ugly mouth. Its funny, there is one on ebay right now that looks exactly like it. I'd try the wood bottom like Brandon mentioned. What do you have to loose.


----------



## Brit

If you haven't checked this out already, you should.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/25090#reply-395218


----------



## Dcase

Tech, I have that block plane or one like it… 









I put a new iron in it from Pinnacle. You can get the new irons through Woodcraft for 20 dollars now. Its 102/103 size. Either iron will work.

My block plane is a Sargent. The brass wheel is depth adjustment wheel.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I have a shelton plane that is the same style as a Stanley Bailey plane and I think its a fine plane. I have never used one with the type of adjustment as the one you posted though. I know Patrick Leeach from Blood N Gore does not like Sheltons. He mentions his hate for them some where on the Blood N Gore Site.


----------



## bandit571

Home Depot also has an iron in the block plane size, by Buck Brothers @under $3. I got one of their larger irons for my #4. The Shelton looks alot like my HF #33, only mine has TWO adjustment screws for the iron.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, Leach cracks me up!

Bandit, I have the HF #33 and am well acquainted with it. The shelton's design is pretty distinct, but it looks ike the Gages or Sargent 700 series. Just something neat to look at in my opinion, since I'm not gonna fork out money for another No 4 unless it's a Bedrock.


----------



## TechRedneck

Thanks Dan:

I haven't picked up the little block yet, they only want $10 so next time I am there I think I'll pick it up along with another Disston saw. Yours looks just like the one I posted. It may perform better than the #110 with that extra adjuster.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, When that cheap ugly Stanley 205 comes up on ebay, it usually sells for a decent amount of money. Nothing huge but it def has some collector value.

Tech, For 10 dollars its worth picking up. That was my block plane of choice before I picked up the LN #102. I think its smaller then a #110 but its very handy plane to have. Also the price of the Pinnacle replacement irons for the 103 (which is the size that will fit) are so cheap on wood craft right now it would be worth it to grab one. That would really turn that thing into a solid user.


----------



## Bertha

Tech, does that transitional come with a potentiometer? lol
That Shelton's a beauty!


----------



## RGtools

Not a plane or a saw but I must announce…I just depleted my tool savings. I have a large order from LV hardware coming my way for my toolchest and a little something coming from France.

Will share my thoughts when it all arrives.


----------



## lysdexic

RG - WTF? teaser. That's borderline not cool :^|


----------



## BrandonW

Something from France… An Auriou Rasp?


----------



## donwilwol

its not a french work mate is it. eu-la-la


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the heads-up on the irons Dan.

Congrats Ryan.

I think i am with Lysdexic on this one though.


----------



## donwilwol

I've wanted to upgrade my 5 1/2 from an english model I have. The one I have works well, just doesn't fit my profile of cool. What I really wanted was a low knob style, but this was to good to pass up.


----------



## ShaneA

That looks like a good deal Don. It is about 7 miles from me…


----------



## SamuelP

Don W - just wants to see a picture of a french workmate.


----------



## SamuelP

Here is a French workmate…


----------



## lysdexic

I covet those Auriou rasps


----------



## lysdexic

Still looking for a moving fillister. Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## RGtools

A


----------



## lysdexic

A? Ah, A. Very nice. Why did you decide to get it. Is it something you have always wanted or is project driven?


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I saw that 5 1/2 and thought it was a good deal. I'm glad you got it! The same seller listed a 4 1/2 for $18 bucks. WW2 era-so I snatched it. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300671708030

Clearly this seller was pricing things a little on the cheap side.


----------



## BrandonW

RG, does this mean you bought the rasp designated A? So i was right about the Auriou?


----------



## donwilwol

wow Brandon, you got a better deal than I did. That's a nice 4 1/2 for $18. I see your watching the new buy it nows too.

The Bedrock prices have gone insane. I really would like a 607 or 608, but I;m not paying $200.

Scott, the fillister looked nice but seemed a bit pricey.


----------



## RGtools

Yes, Brandon you nailed it. 9 inch 10 grain

Scott, I grabbed it because I have several projects that require a bit of curvature (mostly ovolos on trestle style feet), while you can do this with a draw knife, your technique has to be perfect and your blade has to be super sharp (since I use my drawknife for heavy stock removal, this is rarely the case) I just figured this has to work better, plus on shorter pieces the draw knife is just not a viable option. Not to mention ever since I got that Veritas Spokshave I have had curves on the brain.

The fillister looks good, but I think I might have to go with the Veritas (I have only seen a few side escapement skew rabbets that throw shavings at the bench as opposed to your hand so the normal wood/metal argument is out)....but if I had the cash I would pony up for the Clark and Williams.










Maybe that will be my next savings blowout.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RG, congrats on the tool blow-out, it sounds wonderful! Especially the Auriou. That is the best of the best, I've read, and I'm anxious to hear your impressions… In honor of your move, I went all out, too:










This #18 is all mine! (soon as it ships). . Hoping to join Don's #18 SW love-in.


----------



## donwilwol

Sweet!!


----------



## lysdexic

I checked out the Clark and Williams planes (again) but my skills do not deserve such a plane. Although I could say that about the LN #62 as well. Plus, as I mentioned previously, I need to grow into the tools that I have.

Has anyone here modified a block plane to turn it into a dedicated chamfering plane?


----------



## ShaneA

Nice looking plane Smitty.

Even though it happens to me all the time, I still hate getting sniped at the wire on ebay. I bet I have bid on 40 items this yr, and have won one or two. Lost out on several stanley blades, a lever cap, and other assorted goodies by .50 today. Guess I should have bid more : ), or maybe I just like to complain? Either way, no new stuff for me.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott. modifying a block plane to turn it into a dedicated chamfering plane is on my list of things to do. I haven't decided exactly how I want do it just yet.

I like that Clark and Williams plane, but its pricey for me. I need to get the fillister I have restored. My schedule is due to change a little, so I should have a little more time in the shop than I've had over the last 2 months.


----------



## Dcase

Don, WoodSmith/Shopnotes had a really neat way to add a chamfer guide to a block plane. The chamfer guide was made of a hardwood and a piece of hardboard and I believe the plane attached to it with a rare earth mag. It was nothing fancy but looked very use able. I don't have a link but I am sure you could probably find if your interested in something like that. I want to say it was on their site as a free online Shopnote.

Oh and great deal on that 5 1/2. When I was after a 5 1/2 I couldn't find one lower then 40 dollars. I ended up paying more then 50 for mine which is a old low knob type. I don't care though, its probably my favorite of my bench planes so it was worth it.

I have considered getting an Auriou rasp but that price is hard to chew for me. I have looked pretty close at these also http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=GT-CMRASP.XX&Category_Code=CGT

I have looked especially close at their saw/plane tote makers rasp http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=GT-SHRASP.XX&Category_Code=TRR

Its not to expensive and if it really does make it easier to shape a tote then its probably money well spent. I may end up getting one someday.


----------



## RGtools

Smitty, you will love that tool…nothing else feels as good in the hand to me.


----------



## RGtools

Dan, I have looked at those too.


----------



## lysdexic

RG - really, those are pretty high praises for the humble #18.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm expecting it will feel very similar to my Craftsman (Sargent) knuckle cap that I really love.










But because it's a SW, it'll be better, right? ;-)


----------



## thedude50

DUE TO THE RISE IN PRICES OF BEDROCK 607 AND 608 I JUST LISTED MINE HERE FOR 250 ITS A 607 BUT ANY ONE ON THIS THREAD THAT I CALL A FRIEND CAN HAVE IT TODAY OR TOMORROW FOR 175 PLUS FREIGHT THATS EXACTLY WHAT I HAVE INTO IT BUT I NEED THE CASH FLOW


----------



## donwilwol

Anybody know if these will fit a stanley block


----------



## BrandonW

I don't think they would, Don, but I say go for it. A) Because if anyone can make it fit in there, it's you, and B) if you can't fit it, you'll have a nice excuse to buy a Veritas block plane. 

Actually, though, someone should make a version of this to fit the old Stanley block planes-that'd be a hit.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I found the link to that Chamfer attachment that was in Woodsmith/Shopnotes 









There are plans/more info here http://www.woodworkingonline.com/category/hand-planes/


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Dan. I've book marked that page. I was thinking something along those lines. I figured someone had already done it.

I have a few extra front plates for stanley blocks. I was also thinking of just epoxying 2 pieces of wood to that. I've even thought about using aluminum angle with a maple infill.

Brandon, if there is one thing I DON'T need, its another reason to buy a plane. I know you know what I mean  
The nice thing about the veritas jig is its adjustable. I'm not sure I want to start hacking at a new one though.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I know exactly what you mean.

I like the design that Dan posted because it runs the whole length of the plane, not just adjustable mouth part. The nice thing about the Veritas one, though, is it's easily adjustable.

Let us know how you approach this, Don. I'm definitely interested in turning a 220 or 110 into something like this.


----------



## Brit

Don - Why the hell do you want a block plane attachment for cutting chamfers? Just pick up your block plane, hold it at 45 degrees and push using your fingers on the sole of the plane as a fence. Repeat until the chamfer is to your liking.

Just sayin…


----------



## Dcase

Don, you could customize that Woodsmith guide a bit. You could use some exotic wood and make it look nice and pretty.

What's wrong with another reason to buy a plane? Thats what keeps us all here  You could join the Stanley #72 club with me!


----------



## BrandonW

There he goes again, rubbing his #72 in our pathetic faces. ;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

HaHa Brandon.


----------



## Brit

72, 56, 68 1/2, there all just numbers. What you want is one of these…





































I picked it up for next to nothing, but I haven't restored it yet obviously.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy makes a good point. I've been doing it that way for about 30 years. I guess I thought I could improve on perfection.

I'd love to join the #72 club.

What's wrong with another reason to buy a plane? I have so many now I just can't keep up. That's whats wrong.


----------



## SamuelP

Anyone on here have an early #3 frog they would like to part with?


----------



## donwilwol

damn Dan, I followed your link and these were listed. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy- What number is that?

Don, you must not try to 'keep up' with your planes. Simply enjoy. ;-)


----------



## Dcase

Don, Those Blum Tool Planes are really something special. I especially like that little block plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Sam, I needed one a while ago. I wound up accidently buying a type 9 that I still have. I did eventually get the type 5-8 i needed.

This helps.

I have the type 9. How early?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thread misbehaving? (this is a test)

EDIT: Ah, now it's up to date. Sorry for the interruption.


----------



## superdav721

Smitty are you ok?


----------



## bandit571

TESTING, TESTING









testing, tesing


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Most days, yeah.

I was seeing updates in the Pulse page, but going to the thread, most recents weren't there. Cleared cache, nothing changed. The test post did it…


----------



## superstretch

Bandit.. That's a 110, right?

I have the same thing, but mine doesn't have the Stanley logo on the front and the little nub thing in the center on the very back end.. Knockoff? Different date range?


----------



## BrandonW

Too … many … posts …. Thread … can't … take … anymore.

PS: love that Plume block plane too. The best looking of the batch.


----------



## superdav721

I think it is the site. I do believe they tweak on it to try to get it better. But as a network admin, when you mess with something it has ripple effects that are almost imposable to see or predict. Especially on a thread this long.


----------



## dbray45

Lord help the poor soul that starts at the beginning of this thread.

Saw the same issue of it not keeping up.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I thought it was my phone. And…..
Every time I type Smitty it changes it to Dmitry. You may need to change your name.


----------



## Brit

This must be the thread that all mods are tested on. The test plan probably says: "If it works on Dreams, it will work on any of the other noddy threads."


----------



## BrandonW

LOL, I'm just waiting them to ask us to stop this one and start a new one from scratch.


----------



## Brit

Sorry you guys have probably never heard of Noddy have you? I do try and type American you know, but sometimes I slip up and use a typically English expression.


----------



## BrandonW

Now, this is sweet:










http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOOD-MOLDING-MOULDING-PLANES-STANLEY-OHIO-SANDUSKY-AC-BARTLETTE-TOOL-CHEST-1860-/260968719475?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc2f2a473


----------



## Brit

That's a lot of dosh though! $750


----------



## bandit571

Superstretch: It is indeed a Stanley #110, with a "Bottlecap" adjustor. I have had this little guy since the early 60s. Not sure WHERE it came from, though. The iron has a "box" with STANLEY stamped on it. That is the original "blue' paint on it as well. It has been a nice little workhorse through the years. That nub on the back? Maybe a place for a hammer to "fine tune" the depth of cut.


----------



## DaddyZ

No kiddin Brit - $750.00 Repaired Box Only - No Planes !!!


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, and from his other auctions it seems he wants a premium for those planes too. I just posted it because the picture of the chest full of planes was rather sweet.


----------



## mochoa

noddy? dosh? Please enlighten us!


----------



## Bertha

Try this, thugs.








10×1/2 inch threaded bolts on left; 6×1/2 inch carriage bolts on right; both through 1/4 inch steel plates carried into the jamb. They'll need either a torch or a Sawzall.
Bastards.


----------



## superstretch

Or a semi..

How about a few claymores?


----------



## RGtools

Nicely done Al. that aught to keep them out.

Drove home early today…quite a bit of snow for Oregon and I did not want to be in it wen all the other people were driving. I am from a colder climate so I felt comfortable but there is no controlling how others are. Now to split a bunch of wood and sneak into the shop.


----------



## mochoa

Al, that lock ain no joke!


----------



## donwilwol

so the plane picking gods were good for me today. I stopped by an indoor flea market on the way back from lunch here in middleOfNoWhere, Arkansas.

A union #6, #20, just needs some wood repair. $20
An unknown #06. Very old style. Cap screw hole is octagon. Only needs wood repair. $16
A very very nice Stanley #S4. Needs clean up and minor wood repair $7.50 
A cool Shelton Block. The blade adjustment goes through the top of the cap. Just needs cleanup $7

No pic's yet. They are wrapped up nice and in my checked bag. I'm not going to unwrap them until I get home. Pic's then.

Al, now that's a lock.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I think we could all benefit by installing locks like that on our shop doors. Well done!

Bandit - Have you tried that jointer plane out yet? I am curious how it works with the mouth all busted out. I still cant figure out why someone would have done that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Al if they get through that then you might as well start leaving it open.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, Wow! Those are some excellent scores! You must have done something good for the plane gods.


----------



## JGM0658

damn Dan, I followed your link and these were listed. They are gorgeous.

And their prices are very reasonable…..


----------



## Brit

*Mauricio* - Noddy is a childrens character who lives in Toytown. I and thousands of others kids learnt the meaning of right and wrong from Noddy. In Toytown, Mr Plod the policeman always caught the thieves Al. I was using the term sarcastically, so when I said other threads were a bit noddy I was meaning they were a bit 'pretend' and that this thread was the only 'real' thread. Check it out:






'Dosh' is a slang word for money, as is the word 'wonga'.


----------



## Dcase

Don said earlier today "What's wrong with another reason to buy a plane? I have so many now I just can't keep up. That's whats wrong"__

So after saying that you go and buy a couple more 6's, a 4 and another block plane? Don, I am afraid you need an intervention on your plane buying addiction. I would like to help you with this but I cant because I need an intervention as well.


----------



## Dcase

Andy, you guys also call smokes "********************" over there don't you?


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for the expanation Brit! I agree, all other threads are noddy!


----------



## Brit

*Dan* - We used to, but the word *************** isn't used that much nowadays. Cigs would be more common now.


----------



## donwilwol

So to be clear, the statement "I have so many now I just can't keep up." was referring to excuses, "I have so many excuses now I just can't keep up." NOT Planes

So I suppose that increases the likelihood you are right about the intervention Dan.

Of course there is the other issue, do a search on ebay and see what an S4 sells for. I paid seven dollars and fifty cents.

oh, and don't forget the 5 1/2 coming in the mail. 

So you could say my plane addiction is a little noddy, but Mr Plod would have no objection.


----------



## donwilwol

JGM0658, I never even looked at the prices. I assumed they would be much much higher. The prices are a lot more reasonable than I expected.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I am sorry, I read it wrong.. You still need an intervention though, maybe we can do it together. 

As for the S4. I know you got a heck of a deal on it. I know you have an S5 but do you also have another S4?

I am just giving you a hard time… One plane collector to another! hahaha

Andy, My sister spent a year living in England as her husband went to a school there. I think they lived in Edmonton. She was telling me some of the little differences in life style and such and I found it really interesting.


----------



## Dcase

I also did not look at any of the prices until JGM said something. Those prices are very reasonable. I looked over the planes close and they are very interesting in the way the frog is designed with a very small iron. It also looks like each plane comes with its own sharpening jig.

They also have a separate sharpening jig on the site that looks neat. It holds the tool so the bevel is up and you sharpen it from the top with a stone. I can see a number of advantages to doing it this way. They list the advantages on the site.


----------



## JGM0658

Ok, this is how my tools chest looks for on site work



















Jack plane, smoother, saws, chisels, drilling rig, block plane, chisel plane, shooting plane #9 (the 51 stays at the shop.. ) brad nail gun, drill tips, screw tips.


----------



## BrandonW

Andy, I was over in England this past summer for a conference. My wife and I loved it! Spent most of our time in London and Cambridge. And who doesn't like Dr Who? No wonder the Canadians are so fascinated with you guys. ;-)

Doh! I just tried to fix a broken tote and made it worse. It had a break (not the cleanest) in the middle and so I glued it up and put in the vise, but I forgot how strong my vise is and cracked the horn off!


----------



## Brit

Nice job. Everything has a place and is easily to hand.


----------



## mochoa

JGM thats freaking sweet! Thats the suit case from Pulp Fiction you know where they would open it and it glowed but no one ever told you what was in it…. Thats the freaking suit case!!!!


----------



## BrandonW

JGM, that is sweet! What line of work are you in?


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, this is my first S4, and its in a lot nicer shape than the S5. I think these where the only 2 sizes in the "S" series for bench planes.

Its bad, I've started to separate my planes by sizes. I have a shelf for #4s, a shelf for #5s, now I'll need a #6 shelf.


----------



## mochoa




----------



## donwilwol

Nice tool chest JGM.


----------



## JGM0658

@Brandon, I am in custom made furniture and kitchens, etc. Pretty much anything that comes my way and pays well.

I believe CS builds a tool chest in his book the Anarchist tool chest. I would like to see him carry all that stuff, have the chest fall from a truck, people sit on it, or step on it…blah, blah, blah. Mine has wheels, has been dropped, sat on, used as bench, etc.


----------



## donwilwol

The chest built in Anarchist tool chest really isn't meant to be taken from job to job, just rolled around in the shop. You'd need a fork lift for that.


----------



## BrandonW

My understanding is that, yes, Chris Schwarz's tool chest is meant to be rolled around the shop, but it can also be taken place-he takes it with him to various shows or classes. Haha, he does tell a story about when he broke a couple of casters trying to push it on to an elevator.

JGM's looks like it would take a hard fall better.


----------



## superdav721

Would any of you guys own a 95 that we can see if any other common Stanley's may have the same threads for the set screw? I have tried to find a 95 set screw and can not.
My new plane.


----------



## bandit571

Totes? Knob? I made three of each tonight, and also took that #8c for a test drive:









Nice curly things, Fired up the lathe:









Drilled them, and fitted them









The #8c's knob:









The Great Neck's









and the Defiance #3









The totes are cut out, and the one for the #8c is on board. still needs a little more work, before the finish goes on. The other two are just test fits, no shaping for right now:


----------



## donwilwol

Dave, you'll never find a set screw for that. Just send it to me.


----------



## superdav721

Come on Don. Why would I do that. 
Worst case I will find a near thread that is tight and CAREFULLY re-tap it. I just hate to have to take away from the stock plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit. Those are coming along nice.


----------



## donwilwol

sittin in a hotel. Got bored to death, so here are a few photos of todays finds

the S4


















No Name #6



























#6 Union



























And the cool little shelton block


----------



## Mosquito

You know… I just finished reading through this whole thread, and I have to say… I hate it, and I love it… makes me want to start buying hand planes like mad, but then I realize how much I can't afford  I've got a fair few tools waiting in storage from my grandfather though, so now I'm getting excited to check them out!


----------



## lysdexic

Skeeter,
If you read through this whole damn thread you are a bigger man than I or at least more perseverance.

Welcome


----------



## lysdexic

Don,
It is good for those planes that you found them. I am sure that their quality of life will improve dramatically.

That union no. 6 sure has a squat knob. Nice score.


----------



## ShaneA

Chris, impressive….that is a lot of reading. Welcome.

Bandit, coming along nicely. So, does the 8 "work" ok?


----------



## Mosquito

lysdexic,
I was snowed in today, so that helped a little


----------



## lysdexic

Bandit,
Out of curiosity what type of wood are you using? Also, are you using a pattern like the LV pattern for your totes?


----------



## ksSlim

^supdav-taps and dies are available in many different threads. OD and threads per are a start. Measure in both Imperial and Metric. "old" Stanleys are usually Imperial measurement. Strange threads from mfgrs in times past equaled single source parts. Exmp-fence rods on some planes were 12-24 instead of 1/4 -20.


----------



## donwilwol

typical plane threads are here I don't have anything for the #95.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That Shelton block is a funky friggin' thing. Love it!


----------



## bandit571

Shane: The #8c works very nicely, thank you









lysdexic: Black Walnut for the wood. Patterns came from LV. I used the #5for the big guy. I used the #3-#4 pattern for the other two. Knobs were "eye-balled" at the lathe.

Skitter: it was 72 degrees here in west central Ohio.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I can't wait to clean up that Shelton. I thought it was the coolest thing.

Let's not talk weather. I'm flying fro AR to NY tomorrow. Took me 14 hrs to get out here. Pray for me.

Bandit, I love the low knobs. I'm glad that #8 works well. I was a bit skeptical seeing that mouth chewed up the way it was.


----------



## superdav721

KsSlim and Don thank you. I am on a mission and with you guys helping I will get it. The info helps me get one step closer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have a #95 , Super. How do i measure threads? (not a machinist type at all…)


----------



## superdav721

I know it is a short screw. I guess put a ruler up to the threads and count how many in an inch. You are probably only going to have a 1/4 inch to be able to count. So we will multiply by 4 an we will need to know the diameter. Thats a guess. This stuff is new to me to.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, is it the same size as anything on a stanley bench plane?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Specialized hardware such as what you're after are a mystery and an aggrevation all rolled into one.
Standard TPI, threads per inch, are a count of the, well, threads per inch. Metric gets into a metric count that I'm not sure of. Machine threads are another one I know little about. Then you have manufactorers like Stanley that introduced their own spin on it all.
I wish you luck buddy. I'm been scouring the net trying to find what I can't about that thread pattern. I'm coming up empty, but my back says I'll be up most of the night, so I'll keep at it.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks William


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Super - identical to the set screw on your #271 router!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm on to something, even if its a wild goose chase.
Would that be called the set screw? Or the blade adjustment screw?
And is there a way to shine a light into it and tell me if its left hand or right hand threads?


----------



## BrandonW

After a little bit of inspiration from Dan, I purchased a new Stanley 62 Sweetheart. This is my first low angle plane, and I'm loving it. The bedding seemed to be milled very well and so far I can't see anything on it that would limit its performance. A well-built plane for sure. The tote is ugly, I will admit, but it actually fits alright in my big hands. I may try to make the tote a little prettier, but I'm not too concerned about. Here it is:


----------



## superdav721

Smitty I have a #71 running out to look
William I would guess right handed. All the set screws are righty tighty. (inside joke)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Lie-Neilson offers replacement reproduction blades for the #95. Part #BL-ST95. Recon if you contacted them they could know something about the screw?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The reason I asked that question Super is that through researching this, some articles I've read mention that some of the real early #95s had left hand threads in some of them. I don't know how true it is, just something that popped up.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice looking plane Brandon, I think they are nice looking, with the exception of the tote…of course. I still dont think any plane manufacturer has surpassed the stanely Rosewood tote/knob. Congrats on the new plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I thought you treated yourself to a #271 a month or so ago! My bad. Nothing on the 71… Let me look some more… Have a #45 or #78? Same as a #79 too, that i checked. #71 fence scree is close, slightly too coarse…


----------



## superdav721

Smitty Knowing that it will be easier to get a replacement part for the 271.
William I dont know.
I have learned the thread standard they were using was a Whitworth standard.


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, they really should have stuck with the tote design from the old #62. I guess they felt they needed to make things more modern (so they chose the wood of Lie Nielsen and an ugly tote style like Veritas).  Still, a pretty darn good plane for only $112 shipped.

I wonder how much the price of this plane compares to how much they cost back in the early 19th century. Is there someone with an economics mind that can calculate that?


----------



## superdav721

No I dont have a 45 or 78. But knowing it is the same as the set screw on the 271 will help a lot.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, that was fast! I have hardly had the chance to use my 62 let alone inspire anyone to buy one. I take it you got it off Amazon for 110.00?

I am going to be doing a very detailed review of the new Stanley 62 soon. I don't think its a bad plane at all but I have run into a number of minor issues. The minor issues don't really effect the performance of the plane and they can be corrected. I am happy with the plane so far.

Don, Does that no name #6 have a lateral adjustment? I couldn't see one in the pictures.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, I mentioned earlier that I was considering it, but the bad reviews had set me off. Your purchase showed that there are some decent planes out there, and for the price you can't get anything else that nice in the price range. This is my first new plane (besides the Buck bros, but that didn't count). It's nice to receive a plane and not have to bathe it in Evaporust before using it!


----------



## saddletramp

Congrats to everyone that acquired a new plane or six. Man, this thread just amazes me, one day on the road and I was over 100 posts behind. This hotel internet connection is the pits, can't believe how slow it is.


----------



## donwilwol

If your trying to decifer Stanley thread sizes you need these 2 pdf's

http://www.tttg.org.au/Content/Stanley%20Planes%20and%20Screw%20Threads%20-%20Part%201.pdf

http://www.tttg.org.au/Content/Stanley%20Planes%20and%20Screw%20Threads%20-%20Part%202.pdf


----------



## Dcase

I found another Stanley plane that you wont find on Blood & Gore web site….

Don - Close your eyes.. This is not good for treatment!


----------



## Brit

Very interesting Dan, I've never seen one of them before. The point at the top of the scale looks a bit dangerous though, just right for slitting your wrist on.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Don I had found one of those last night. I stayed up so late I was late for work. Thank you gentlemen for all your help.


----------



## Dcase

Andy, Maybe thats why it stayed an experiment?

Here is some more info on the adjustable pitch angle frog design… Interesting stuff. http://www.handplane.com/169/the-watkinson-patent-plane/


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, you're a bad influence. You always find these rare unheard of plane pictures. How do you do it?

With the purchase of this S4 I think I need to separate users and collectors. Not to the point of not using them, but what's expendable and what's not. Or just start keeping everything.


----------



## racerglen

1-keep
2-polish
3-buy more 
repeat 1 and 2

;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Lol Glen, so true, so true.


----------



## donwilwol

Glen, you missed an important step.

Find a place besides the bench to store-display it.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I think your no name #6 is an Ohio Tool Co. #6. Here's a number five to compare:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290677720729


----------



## thedude50

i JUST POSTED MY BEDROCK 607 WITH A NEW LOWER ASKING PRICE I REALLY NEED SOME MONEY TONIGHT OR FIRST THING IN THE MORNING I HAVE ONE TAKER BUT HE WENT TO BED AND WONT CHECK BACK TONIGHT I GUESS SO IF ANY OF YOU WANT IT AT THIS GIVE AWAY PRICE LET ME KNOW i REALLY NEED THE CASH IN A BAD WAY


----------



## superdav721

Smitty, Don, ksSlim, William and the rest of you guys that helped me with my problem. First thank you. Second I have found a machinist that is going to make me one. The plane will remain stock. Again Thank all you guys.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sweet! Good for you AND the #95!


----------



## JGM0658

Ok, since I was challenged to show if I could do a raised panel where the line meets corner to corner I might as well post the LN carriage plane…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice! (please don't hit that Veritas holdfast…).


----------



## dbray45

Just got my order from LeeValley -



















These are nice. The Miniature Router Plane is cool, I need to retrofit new hinges to existing cabinets and this should actually do the job, I wouldn't use it hard maple. The squirrel tail palm planes will be good for the tight places that larger planes won't go.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, thanks for the tip on Ohio Tools. I'll do some research and see. I also received the Sargent iron and cap parts. Thanks a bunch.

JGM, I've been looking for a #10. All to pricey for me so far. I think I'd go for the skewed rabbit block if I went new.

Dave, good to hear you found a maker for your screw. Keeping original is always a good thing.


----------



## racerglen

Tried my squirrels out, nice, then pulled them apart, de greaser and masking tape and painted them semi gloss black..
I'd alrerady done that to their "little victor" one..
Something about that plum, whatever coilor

;-)


----------



## mochoa

I want a router plane. I've been looking on ebay for a good deal on a 71 or 71 1/2.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

71s with all three irons, both fences is tough to find deals on…


----------



## mochoa

Do you ever use all those things? I kind of want to make my own router plane to though. Just seems like such a simple tool and I'm not much of a collector. What size iron would you say is most used? 1/2"?


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio I haven't done it yet, but I understand the blades are pretty easy to make out of allen wrenches. I don't have a fence and only one blade. If your just cleaning up dado's I really don't think it matters much. A piece of wood can be used for a fence as well.


----------



## racerglen

A quality ofset screwdriver makes a good blade as well.


----------



## mochoa

You know its really interesting if you look on ebay for router planes. There are a lot of shop made ones that use all kinds of things for the iron, plow irons, old files, old chisels…. I have thought of the allen wrench thing, just need to find a 1/2" one. I would love to make so many of my tools, just dont have time and would rather make stuff.

What do yall think about #71 1/2's? Seem like simpler tools than the 71.


----------



## mochoa

Racerglen, I havent seen the screwdriver idea. Thats a good one.


----------



## Bertha

Bandit, I know lysdexic likes knob. Those are quite nice!


----------



## canadianchips

*Brit:* I haven't heard those words, ***************, noddy, bonnet, windscreen etc.etc for few years now. I was working with 3 gentlemen from England from 1997-2007. Nice LOT they were, pretended they were Yorkshire men ! They NEW everything…...about everything…...........Company went broke, lost my money and we moved on. Those 3 wankers are still living in their NEW homes, driving fine cars, (with money they embesseled from company) STILL going to PUB everyday getting ********************FACED !
Bloddy ell IF I sound BITTER, sorry….............this learnig experience cost me $150,000 dollars.Today when I hear the English accent I still put my guard up.
Don W: you are always in hotel travelling, you could start your own show "American PLane Pickers" lol


----------



## Dcase

Hey guys I need some help to ID a block plane. I won an Ebay auction recently that was for a group of misc planes. One of the planes was this block plane that I am sad to say I can not ID.

I believe there is a marking on the iron but its so pitted and faded that I just cant make it out. I cleaned all the rust off, cleaned it really well and I still cant make out any name. There also may have been a marking on the lateral adjustment but again its pitted and I just cant tell even after cleaning. There are no numbers or markings that I can find anywhere else on the plane.

The lateral adjustment, locking lever on the cap iron and over all shape of the plane have me really stumped. Just taking a wild guess I would say this is a very old Sargent or possibly a Bailey (not Stanley). Maybe one of you have seen a lateral adjustment like this before on a block plane? That may be the only way I can ID this thing.


----------



## BrandonW

Canadian, that's a great idea: "American Plane Pickers." Don, start videoing your adventures!

Dan, I got nothing. Is that lever cap complete? Could it be a pre-stanely Bailey?


----------



## drfunk

Hope none of you guys purchased the number 2 that was actually a 3 on ebay this morning.


----------



## BrandonW

Ouch, that's gotta hurt for somebody!


----------



## Dcase

The lever cap is broken in a couple places so I don't know how complete it is. The locking part at the top which looks just like a Stanley lateral adjustment is something I have never seen on a block plane cap. Its possible someone added that part on as a replacement for something else?

I don't believe its pre-Stanley Bailey but could be post. Bailey left Stanley and started making planes on his own. I doubt I am lucky enough for that though. I am thinking its a Sargent.


----------



## drfunk

Two things I've learned on my many years on ebay:

1 - Patience is a virtue - something better is bound to come along.
2 - If it looks too good to be true, it probably is too good to be true.


----------



## drfunk

Dan - It looks familiar to me - I think you are on the right track. I have Walter's book at home. I'll take a look at the Victor line to see if it is in there.


----------



## Brit

*Canadianchips* - It's been my experience that a wanker is a wanker irrespective of nationality. Sorry you got shafted though.


----------



## donwilwol

Canadianchips, I got shafted by some Vermont wankers. Andy is right, a wanker is a wanker.

Dan, that's a cool block. How cool would that be to find you had a original Bailey? What's the underside of the cap look like? How does the adjustment work?

I can't take a decent picture and you guys want video. That's a laugh.


----------



## Dcase

Don, the cap is in bad shape. Its chipped/broke on both sides and looks like it may be missing a part. The locking lever would have worked by moving side to side which would turn a screw to clamp the iron. I think part of that is missing, I am almost sure of it. When I find out what make/model the plane is I will be able to hopefully find a picture of what the cap looks like in better condition. Here is a pic


----------



## Dcase

I have been searching all over trying to ID this block plane and I think I finally got a decent clue. I found this picture of an early Stanley plane









The body design is a lot like mine and the locking lever on the cap is just like the one on mine. So I now believe it to be a very early Stanley or possibly a Bailey.


----------



## BrandonW

That looks like it. The iron has the same shape too. Any info on that early Stanley?


----------



## ksSlim

http://www.hansbrunnertools.gil.com.au/Stanley%20by%20numbers/Stanley%2016.htm
See if this looks like what you have


----------



## donwilwol

Slim may have something Dan, look at the real early 9 1/2


----------



## Dcase

Thanks for link Slim.

Mine looks like it could be a real early Stanley but I don' t know what one. My block has the adjustable throat but does not have the little lever piece under the knob nor does it have a hole to accept one. Also the lateral adjustment does not match any of the Stanley blocks I am looking at.


----------



## bandit571

Boys and girls! I have a CATALOG from about 1948. Bostwick Braun #43. What is so special? This has all types of planes sold back then, as well as any other hand and (powered) tools sold then.

Stanley #2


Code:


 $5.80   A No.1205 Defiance Jack, plain bottom

$4.30. A #100 "squirrel tail"


Code:


 ......$.80 each.Sold in a box WITH...#110 (

 $1.90) and.. #102 @ $1.20 ALL IN ONE BOX, SHIPPED!

My Stanley #8c back then COSTS $12.90, each! And I just paid $25 for a rusty one….

Some other "Numbers" to look up: No. 193-a and a No.194. A stanley #190, 191, or a #192? That #10 sold for…..$9.00 back then, the 10-1/2 was $7.80. You might look up a No. 271 (small router plane) NICKEL PLATED! @ $1.30

Need to know what number a cutter ( or a Special cutter) was for the No. 55? Or it's relative the No. 45? Just ask, I have a full page worth.

One last note: A Wells No. 9 Foundry Saw, 4 speed Bandsaw 11-3/4" throat by 15-1/2" height. @ $420.00 Weight: 600 pounds. Heavy Metal?

Note to Brit: Look up Disston No. 6, Stair Builder's saw @..........$18.00 PER DOZEN. Half dozen in a box…..


----------



## dbray45

Mauricio - Full size router plane, different blades, fence, etc… brand new from LeeValley


----------



## dbray45

Dan - send a picture of it to Stanley's historical dept. If it is one of theirs they will tell you about it.


----------



## mochoa

That Veritas router is sweet, I've been looking at that…..


----------



## mochoa

I could always sell my Bosch power router and pay for that veritase one…. I'm not sure I'm that hard core yet


----------



## Dcase

I think Veritas sells replacement irons for the old Stanley router planes. The Stanley router planes that don't include blades will usually sell for pretty cheap. I got my Stanley #71 off ebay, it didn't have any irons or extras with it and I won the auction for like 11 dollars.


----------



## mochoa

Dan that is a great tip, I was thinking of buying the Veritas irons which are cheap and making the body out of wood but I think I like your idea better.


----------



## donwilwol

thanks to Brandon, (thanks to all who offered up a cap). My MF #14 now looks normal.


----------



## Brit

That's a beauty Don, nice job.


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys the wife and I played hookey today from work and went bike riding. I found this.








$16 not bad.
Its the mate to the one I got a week or two ago. Now I have the set for making sash. Inner and outer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Super-Those look like a great pair!


----------



## lysdexic

WTH….

"Look guys! I went bike riding today and found some daffodils and a molding plane!" Thats awesome. I'll put that right besides Don's magical poplar tree.

EDIT: Dave I am not making fun. It is just that I find the juxtaposition humorous.


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio, I obtained one of the large Veritas router planes about a week ago. I used it on my oil stone sharpening station. I like it. What is nice is the ability to remove the cutter and attach to a holder for sharpening.


----------



## superdav721

I can take a joke. Just look at my picture I GOT TO ASK WHAT IS juxtaposition?


----------



## lysdexic

Dave, you made me look it up just to make sure I am using the word properly. It is the act of putting things side by side for comparison or contrast.

Finding a antique, beautiful molding plane in the same sentence with a casual bike ride just struck me as funny.


----------



## superdav721

Badoom Boom. Im here for your entertainment.


----------



## donwilwol

Don't be trashin my magic poplar now.


----------



## patron

Al's Dog Rules:










1. The dog is not allowed in the house.
2. Okay, the dog is allowed in the house, but only in certain rooms.
3. The dog is allowed in all rooms, but has to stay off the furniture.
4. The dog can be on the old furniture only.
5. Fine, the dog is allowed on all furniture, but is not allowed to sleep with the humans on the bed.
6. Okay, the dog is allowed on the bed, but only by invitation.
7, The dog can sleep on the bed whenever he wants, but not under the covers.
8. The dog can sleep under the covers by invitation only.
9. The dog can sleep under the covers every night.
10. Humans must ask permission to sleep under the covers.


----------



## thedude50

well i needed a good lAUGH THANKS PATRON i just stoped upstairs to read a few lines and then i got a greayt laugh thanks patron I sold the 607 just in the nick of time then a guy came over and bougt a restored 604 for 175 it has new Japanning that turned out great it is the first time i used this brand and i am very happy i did the stuff looks great it was then baked at 200 for 2 full hours and it was hard as a rock the stuff is amazing I KNOW WHY THEY USED IT NOW it is so much harder than paint when dry it is durable I will continue to stick with this brand it isnt cheep at 58 dollars a quart delivered but that is the price of restoring planes to original condition Ill go down stairs and snap a few photos of this one i am very pleased with it


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I'm glad the lever worked well! The plane looks normal again!

LOL "Look guys! I went bike riding today and found some daffodils and a molding plane!" Thats awesome. I'll put that right besides Don's magical poplar tree.

I thought the same thing-how does he find planes going for a bike ride?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #6c find from last week has found a new home with a fellow LJ. Local craigslist came through, and all involved are happy! Long may it 'shave!'


----------



## superdav721

I stand corrected on the planes I posted. They are the same plane. It is an American design. They are called Stick and Rabbet. The first one that is adjustable for the mortice that has to be cut in the sash. The one I got today is fixed to a 1/2 mortice. The ovolo on each is a bit different so I have the means to cut two different style sashes. The name comes from stick - that is the ovolo you see on the outside of the window. Rabbet - that is the part that the glass is set and glazed into. The British used a hole bunch of different planes to achieve the same result. The Americans invented this one for one cut and its ready to go.


----------



## thedude50

Ok my friends i am here to tell ya i hate giving this plane to its new owner it looks better in person than the photos it just looks so good live













































this is a future LJ my grand son John


----------



## superdav721

He is a work of art Lance. And so is the plane.


----------



## Brit

Nice work Lance.


----------



## saddletramp

Lance, bad move. Although the plane shots are beauts they are totally over shadowed by the kid shot! ;^)


----------



## lysdexic

Lance, I like to just stare at that plane. It's perfect.


----------



## Dcase

That is one fine 604. You did a really good job on the tote and knob. What kind of finish do you use on the plate totes/knobs?


----------



## 33706

Hey, guys…
Anyone want a Sargent #408 plane for $10 ??
I saw it listed here: http://www.tripleclicks.com/detail.php?item=60122
also a Stanley #5, for $10 by the same seller as well.
Good Luck!!


----------



## thedude50

hey ppopiekat why did you ban me and stumpy we both consider you a friend and i know i have done nothing to offend you I have said nice thing to you and about your projects and i don't understand why on earth you would ban me please remove the ban so i can write in your threads


----------



## thedude50

the tote and knob are from Mike Wisshmann and he says he waxes them but he has to be using a oil to make the grain pop like it does Ill ask him and see if he will share his secret


----------



## mochoa

poopy what is this triple click? I've never heard of it.


----------



## 33706

*Mauricio:* tripleclick.com is just another merchandising site, a combination of new and used stuff posted by advertiser/members. I've never really bought anything there, my Paypal balance is at zero these days….
Just thought the prices might be of interest, there's some old wooden molding planes listed by the same person for $10 as well… 
I brought it up only because of what looks like a potentially good sleeper deal there on some planes.


----------



## SamuelP

Dude - Does Mike Wischmann have a website?


----------



## 33706

Here's a few pics of my pride and joy plane: 
It's got a 'J. Howarth cutter, and is inscribed by a previous owner as "T. Gardiner" 
I was drooling over it in a Saskatoon antique shop, but elected instead to get some Stanley planes, still in the yellow boxes. Wouldn't you know, my wife surprised me with it later!! Must have been when I hightailed it to a nearby ATM for the Stanley purchases! 
I've kept it in as-found condition, just touched up an already very sharp cutter on it. It weighs a ton! Any comments welcome; I'm not sure of its history or origins. Thanks for looking!


----------



## mochoa

Very nice poopy, Looks like the dream plane Bertha put up near the title of this thread.

Some of those planes on tripleclick seem like pretty good deals.


----------



## donwilwol

poopiekat, that's a dream plane for sure.

Plane picking gods were good to me as well today.




























I am now the proud owner of a 6' coopers plane. I guess its official, i became a collector.

Dan, your therapy isn't helping. I discovered the other day none of my #5's were the low knob style. I fixed that today, along with a nice low knob #4.

The transitional is an Upton from Unionville. I need to research that a little. Its a #29, which I did not have.


----------



## ShaneA

Don, we may have to have an intervention. Or at the very least, a new till.


----------



## superdav721

Don I love the plane. You may need to seek help or therapy.


----------



## 33706

Don, that plane is just crazy big! I've been hunting for a Stanley '33 or 34, those really big transitionals, guess I should dream bigger dreams? I've never seen one so big before! Great score on the other ones, too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I heard the 7' cooper's plane is universally preferred over the 6'er…



Very nice, Don. Addition to the till in work?


----------



## 33706

Smitty: ....and the Bedrock 7-footer goes for twice as much money….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well, the 7' *is* the only poly-foot cooper's available as a bedrock… So it's worth it!


----------



## BrandonW

Don, you went and purchased it! Great scores. You're definitely a collector now.


----------



## bandit571

Shaping some totes, right now. Turning out to be a bigger project that the rest of the job. I have ONE almost ready for BLO. A second one was taking way too long to round over with just rasps and such. I have a B&D Dragster beltsander in the shop. It has an adjustable "D" handle on top. I clamped the handle down to a bench, plugged it in, and lock the "On" switch on. In about 10 minutes, I had one tote ready for finish sanding. I will also hit the sides with a palm sander. I get the last done done, and next weekend (PAY DAY!) . That will be the very FIRST time I've used THAT stuff. Ain't going the "Slap on the Poly, and go" route this time.

(pictures are coming later)


----------



## BrandonW

Good price on a scrub plane, if you can get past the repaired lever cap.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-Scrub-Plane-40-Made-U-S-A-Restored-/120870482113?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c247130c1


----------



## thedude50

i8 dont know if he has a website but i will ask him tomorrow when i call him if he does ill post it here


----------



## mafe

4388 posts since my last visit…
It's a legend this blog.
Love you guys for that dedication.
Al the man.
Best thoughts from Copenhagen on a sunnt Sunday,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

Very interesting pdf.
http://www.strazors.com/uploads/images/Butcher_Works_Panels_1-7.pdf

I tried to change each page into an image but it was too small to read.


----------



## donwilwol

thats interesting Al, toilets to tools.

Here is my latest. Blog will come later. A high frog (55 degree smoother). A dw transitional.




























Brandon, does the cap look familiar?

If anybody is in the market for a #4, 5, 5 1/2, or #6 (maybe #7, sale pending) let me know.


----------



## TechRedneck

Don

Nice job! Is that bevel down with that angle?


----------



## Dcase

Don, thats a very nice looking plane. I really like the size and design.


----------



## JGM0658

Oh what the heck, this was given to me by a friend…..


----------



## Brit

Nice plane Don.


----------



## bandit571

A sanding center for those totes I'm trying to get done:









and a few results:









Black Walnut STILL STINKS when i work on it. The two totes are for a Bailey #8c ( #5 pattern tote) and a Defiance #3. I got the two smaller totes done and on their [IMG


----------



## donwilwol

TechRedneck, its a bevel down. 55° (Middle Pitch). The higher pitches make smoothing difficult wood easier. (Taken from lie-nielsen)

I might try the york pitch next.

JGM, that looks like a nice jointer. have you sharpened it and tried it?


----------



## JGM0658

Dona, naahhh, it is very old, out of square and the wood is very brittle. Probably would ruin it if I wanted to make it a user plane. I have a Veritas and a LN #8 jointer planes, that is enough..


----------



## donwilwol

If its worse than this one, you get a pass, otherwise there is no such thing as enough.


----------



## mochoa

Don, I like that home made transitional, looks like a fun project.

JGM, I agee with Don, that jointer can be saved. Fill in cracks with glue and saw dust and give it a BLO bath.


----------



## donwilwol

final resting place for the cooper. I think a Stanley @1 would go nicely right on top of it.


----------



## ShaneA

What? It wont be a user? : )


----------



## Brit

Don - I was hoping you'd tune it up and post of video of you mounting it upside down and running the edge of a piece of wood over it whilst making the sound of a powered jointer.


----------



## donwilwol

Its not attached Andy, so lets see how bored I get. I'd need a re-furb'ed workmate as a base though.


----------



## BrandonW

That plane would make a nice fire place mantel. Can't wait to see it in use.


----------



## thedude50

guys i need some help and warning this post is way off topic so slide on by if this upsets anyone i am truly sorry

We left fresno yesterday and headed to apple valley when we got to twenty muel team road in borax (ya the soap is made here or mined here any way ) just a few miles out of mojave the damn car just died in the fast lane a warning light came on and the car had zero power it had to be turned off put in park and then it would restart we would drive off and as soon as we were up to speed for a minute or two the damn care did it again it did this 20 times I had my wife look it up on the internet and we found dozens of complaints on how the car would do this the car is a 2008 ford escape hybrid we were forced to have the car towed to apple valley in the morning i drove it to the dealer in victorville the car has done this same thing in the past and the dealers have found nothing wrong we have changed the fuel and air filters the oil is changed regularly and that is not an issue today we rented a car and drove the rest of the way to Las Vegas for my daughters 21st birthday we are taking her to a couple of shows and she will have he first coctail back to the car I have found dozens of complaints about the car but not one solution I am hoping one of you guys can help me find the cause by your expert search techniques i have to drive back to victor vill on tuesday and pick up the car and try to drive it back home what do i do if thay cant resolve this issue the car will have been to 3 shops and all ford dealers and no answers is what i am expecting to find on tuesday i am tempted to send the family home in the rental and have them follow me home i cant risk their lives fortunatly we did the get it to a rest stop last night but what if it dies on tehatchipi and some one crashes into me I also have to drive to south dakota in a few months how do i trust this car ever again if they cant find what is wrong california has a lemon law and the car is under an extended warranty i hope it covers me please if any of you can find someone who has had this problem and got a resilution to the problem please let me know pm is fine thanks for your help Lance


----------



## bhog

Got a veritas blade and chipbreaker in mail friday-havent tried em out yet though been busy with other stuff.Also got a couple sheets of 3m micro abrasive sheets-the 5 and 0.5.

Bandit I would use dark walnut danish oil and shellac-french pollish style.. lol


----------



## JGM0658

@Don

Hahahaha…hell no it is not worse than that one…but I am not for refurbishing planes, work takes precedence over playing with the tools…


----------



## Dcase

Bandit- I have made several totes out of black walnut and I really like that wood choice. To finish them I stain them with Min-Wax Jacobean and then follow that up with a clear coat of oil or shellac. I use the stain to get the walnut a closer color match to the rosewood.

Dude- Sorry to hear about your car trouble. I have no clue what it would be, I know very little when it comes to cars. Hope you get it solved.

Don- If you do end up tuning up that huge jointer you gotta try and use it like a regular plane at least once. How heavy is it?


----------



## dbray45

Dude-
I had a volvo that did something close to this - back in the '70s. It was the oxygen sensor in the air intake (injected engine). Sounds like a sensor but the computer should be showing this unless the computer is the problem. THe oxygen sensor, if bad, will allow the engine to run - in a limp home mode - equates to 20 mph.


----------



## canadianchips

Nice plane Don W. 
I can't imagine carrying that in my customized toolbelt pouch ! (My block plane has it's own deerhide pouch.)


----------



## bandit571

Eye candy (first coat)









That's Mister bailey









Used to be Great Neck #1, now Black & Chrome #4









Defiance #3. This is just the first coat…....


----------



## mochoa

Check out this plane I scored yesterday on ebay. It looks like a sweet panel raising plane. 
Skewed iron with a nicker. Also the iron doesn't go all the way across the bed, it makes me think that you can use a rabet plane to make a flat tongue and then use the panel raiser to cut the bevel to meet the tongue. Can't wait to see how it works.


----------



## RGtools

Nice score Mauricio. That ought to be a fun treat to work with.


----------



## Bertha

WP28 An instant collection of Belgian (or northern France) wood planes; 29 in total, of varying function, a few with damage (broken wedge or missing iron), most in fine shape, with these, a case of Wallonian Rochefort 8, and a pile of waffles, you can be that famous Belgian everyone has been trying to name for the past several decades: http://www.supertool.com/forsale/mar/t77.jpg $785.00


----------



## Brit

Who? Hercule Poirot?


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Brit

Ah, the little grey cells!


----------



## mochoa

Nice stash Bertha, it works out to about $26 per plane, and they look to be in pretty good shape.


----------



## Bertha

Mauricio, this is the one that's calling to me.








.

ST3 #604 1/2 Bed Rock oversize smoothing plane; as-found, never cleaned, with all original parts, "BED ROCK" embossed lever cap, nearly full length V-logo iron, japanning 95%+, it will clean to be a much nicer than usual example; top: http://www.supertool.com/forsale/mar/t5.jpg $390.00

.
There's a round wall Bedrock jointer too.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio- I almost bought that plane that you got! Wasn't that one of the ones that was offered with free shipping? I was looking close at it and almost got that very one as it looked interesting to me.


----------



## Dcase

Al, that 604 1/2 is calling me also. What a tease she is.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, yes! It was on Buy It Now. I was hesitating too, but then I thought, if its what I think it is then it weill be a very usefull tool. Looks like its in pretty good shape too. I'll raise a panel and post some pics once I get it.

I bought it while driving to church. ha ha ha.


----------



## Bertha

*california has a lemon law and the car is under an extended warranty i hope it covers me*

Sorry to hear about your frustrations, Dude. I don't think the rental is a bad idea. I've been talked out of a hybrid on several occasions by a few mechanics in the extended family. I had this with a car that basically burst into flames (I'm only exaggerating a bit) while I was getting money from an ATM. After 5 air conditioner compressors and a visit from the national-mechanics-whatever (arbitrator? I can't remember the term), I had to just unload it. I tried to qualify for the lemon law in Louisiana and it was near impossible. I know you don't want to hear this, but you might consider trading it in at Ford for a different truck, even if it's the same model. Leave them hanging with it. Anyhow, good luck and be safe!


----------



## superstretch

@thedude - any time a reset results in things working again, albeit shortly, its usually because something bad has drained off-heat, water in a cylinder, etc. With a hybrid, all that logic could be thrown out the window though. There aren't any OBD2 codes being thrown? Any airbag light flashes? (they usually repeat in a pattern corresponding to a code, although a 2008 might not do that) Full battery test? Compression in all cylinders? The Escape Hybrid is a full hybrid, so it can run full-battery, full-gasoline, or a combination of both. Does one system seem to work while the other doesn't? If so, that might point to a component failure/problem within that individual power system…

Best of luck troubleshooting!


----------



## canadianchips

Hey thedude50:
I lived out WEST for 50+ years…..we had a saying…..A car like that, trade it for a LAME horse …then SHOOT IT ! put it out of its misery.
(justfine….I was Joking about shooting the Horse….just an expression)
*WAIT….*my answer had nothing to do with wood..
Change that to CLUB IT OVER the head with a wooden stick !


----------



## lysdexic

*Al*, Leech had a similar bedrock 4 1/2 a few months ago that spoke to me as well. But I could not past the fact that a new LN 4 1/2 is CHEAPER with all the benefits of new manufacture. If was a collector trying to flush out my bedrock collection, I can undertstand. JUst couldn't pull the trigger.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, I hear you Lysdexic. I'm not sure the LN would be a better user but it definitely wouldn't be worse. In the looks department, the Stanley's got it beat for miles. For use, I just can't see you doing any better than LN. That pains me a bit to say.


----------



## lysdexic

Dude, my PA has the exact same vehicle and bought it used about 4 months ago. He had a similar problem on his first long trip. It has something to do with the fail safe pump to keep the high voltage battery cool. He said it is a well known problem. His was fixed under warranty. He bought his used but I don't know where.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al / Scott - I loved the description (and the look of) the #10 1/8 bull nose bench rabbet from Leach. It was tempting. Couldn't resist trolling the #11 and #62 he offered. They're on the way, so on the #62 I'll be jumping on the plane re-hab train to some degree. Which reminds me:

Anyone have a spare accentric lever for a Stanley #62?

Might as well get used to saying that…

Also love this: "#608C corrugated Bed Rock jointer; the round side model, which is essentially a Stanley #8 but with a broader mating surface for the frog". So for the last of us hold-outs, indifferent to frog copulation, that "essentially" is total affirmation.


----------



## Bertha

Lots to laugh about there, Smit! 
*Might as well get used to saying that…*
You might want to put it in your sig, lol 
I saw that round-side jointer and had to resist. I've already killed one frog. I don't need them reproducing all over my shop
.
You know something weird? I'm designing my strategy for replacing my powertools lost in the nutless scumbag burglary. This would normally be an exciting time, but I just can't get excited about it. Do I go Festool or Lowes? Did I really need that giant Milwaukee Sawzall that I've used twice? If someone gave me $10,000, Ebay, and Leach's list, it would be a lot more exciting
.
I think I'm going to get the big Festool extractor, the 75 plunge saw, and the big 2020 router. I'll devote one single post here to tell you if all the fuss is worth going on about.


----------



## canadianchips

I hear ya Bertha. IF I were given the chance to replace what I have…..(I'm hoping I do not have too) I think it would be a real TOUGH decision to make. Look at all the tools out there.
I enjoy some of my worn out crap !
AND yes, do I replace things that were seldom used ?
I FEEL YOUR PAIN ! Were pullin for ya.


----------



## ShaneA

The 604 1/2 call to me too…but at $390, the call is not getting thru. Get me a LN first.


----------



## Bertha

Wanna make it even more difficult, Chips? The cheaper I go on powertools, the more handtools I can buy with the leftover money! Per the fiance', my reimbursement check is earmarked 100% for tools. Plus, I can buy 20×10% off Lowe's coupons on Ebay for a few bucks (it's true…go check)


----------



## Bertha

^Even at $290, it'd be hard to pull the trigger on the 604.5 for me.


----------



## ShaneA

Al I couldnt do it @ $190. I would like it at $130 tops.


----------



## Bertha

I'd have two at $130, lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And let it be so!

DISCLAIMER: Everything I know about Festool comes from reading the "Festool or Fesfool" thread here on Lumberjocks. That said, doctors should buy Festool. Especially their sanders. The anti-vibration technology in those tools must be incredible. And then there's the dust collection side of it.

Don't know if I would personally buy Festool simply because I don't use hand held power tools nearly often enough to justify the expense. But selectively they make a great deal of sense. And in a related story, $390 for a Bedrock #4 1/2 is simply nuts. Like paying over $1,400 for that Stanley #444 on ebay over the weekend. (No, I didn't buy it.)


----------



## Bertha

*doctors should buy Festool*
Thanks Smit, I have forwarded this to the missus
Now if I can just find someone to back me up on the 
"doctors should buy Porsche Turbo S's" 
I'd settle for
"doctors should buy 200 molding planes"


----------



## RGtools

Doctors should have *THOUSANDS* great handtools to make sure their fingers stay agile for their work.

Enjoy.


----------



## saddletramp

Lance, I realize that it was a totally different kind of vehicle but I had a dodge awhile back that did the same thing and didn't show any codes either. It turned out that the damned computer had to be replaced.


----------



## saddletramp

Al, never used a Fesfool er… Festool so I can't help you out there but on the question of the recip. saw, you may not need one often but when you do, nothing else will do half as well.


----------



## saddletramp

Don, I can not believe that you haven't referbed and tuned that cooper. The whole damned thread is waiting to see you use that beast. ;^)


----------



## donwilwol

I may test out the beast some day, but my spare time is full at the moment.



















Al, American Plane Pickers at your service if ever you need!

Lance, I can't help much with car computer crap. All I know is they have problems running a skil saw on a battery for any length of time, can't image how a car can fare.

I looked through leaches list earlier. I must say ebay prices are quickly surpassing his.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just read WayneC's two part series on the #62 (he is still missed), AND may have found a source for a replacement #62 eccentric lever. Can't quote me on "Doctors should drive Porsches", but then… I did just type it… Good luck that your Missus listens to me any better than my Charming and Beautiful Wife chooses to WRT tools!

Don, an ASSEMBLY LINE of RESTORATIONS? Un-friggin'-believable. You 'Da Man!!


----------



## SamuelP

"Don W and the Cooper" - a legend waiting to happen.


----------



## Brit

Don - I thought you bought all those old planes to keep you busy whenever you got the urge to restore one. Now you're just going to have to buy even more.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice Don! That's the way to do it. Are those all new Lie-Nielsens your painting? Don't like the brass look? Haha.

And yes, I'd be totally over a new LN than a more expensive Bedrock. I buy planes to use them and LNs are so much nicer than the older Bedrocks they're designed from, nice thick castings and thick blades and chipbreakers, not to mention brass lever caps etc.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, thanks for the tip on the Ohio tools. It turned out that's what it was. I also picked up another 07 that's an Ohio tools as well. I'll post some pictures, but the frog adjustment screw works different than a bailey on the 07. I've been researching but info is scarce.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those are great pictures Don. In the pictures of your high angle frog plane, that is poplar, correct? Did you throw the plane at it or did you push it this time?


----------



## donwilwol

Tony, it was a light toss. Its a smaller plane.

My 5 1/2 arrived today that I bought on ebay. I love it when a plane arrives and it does NOT need painting.


----------



## Bertha

Now we know what Don needs for Xmas.


----------



## jusfine

Al, get yourself a couple of the Festool products, you will never look back or complain.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Haha

Edit: was meant for Al's post. You slipped in there Randy.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I love it when a plane arrives and it exceeds your expectations!

On the other hand, I just received a plane and I'm a bit disappointed. My first LN--it's a 103 that could use a cleaning, but what pisses me off is the depth adjustment screw is bent. Here are a few pictures. I drew in the red line to accentuate the bend.




























I sent the seller a message. I don't necessarily want to return it because I'd be losing money on the shipping, but I'd like him to do something about it. I'll probably be able to fix it by bending it back straight, but before I attempt this I'd like to hear back from teh seller. And yes, the bent screw definitely affects its use.


----------



## Bertha

Lol, I don't think you need the red line on this thread. Does it look like it's stressed the bossing? I wonder if it could be replaced if you slot the screw and ease it out of the base? It's a pretty little plane and a real shame. The seller must have known.


----------



## Brit

That's a bummer Brandon. Like you say, it is fixable but the seller should have mentioned it and shown a photo of it.


----------



## Brit

Ebay sellers are just plane bar stewards.


----------



## Brit

Present company excepted of course.


----------



## donwilwol

You probably can straighten it Brandon, if not its most likely a common thread and could be replaced. I agree the seller should do something for you. Its pretty obvious.


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon, if it falls through with the seller you may want to contact LN. I have heard stories of the customer service exceeding what you would expect.


----------



## thedude50

i just lost a nicce 604.5 on ebay it went for 480 that is fair market value

lisdexic thanks for that information i will call the dealer wher the car is and ask them to check the fail safe pump this car has been pretty good averaging 35 mpg on the local streets and 32 on the freeway I dont know it has also developed a bad shake and I AM SURE THEY CAN FIX THAT MAYBE A NEW SET OF TIRES AND A GOOD BALANCING OR A RE ALIGNMENT BUT the damn thing dyeing has ruined this trip but we are trying to forget about it and move on yes a trade in on a new f150 sounds good about now


----------



## thedude50

brandon simply call lie nielson at 1-800*327-2520 and tell them that you won the plane and when it arrived the bilt was bent they will send you the bolt at no charge they have a lifetime warranty including drop damage per them and they are the best at customer service bar none i know they will fix this and you will have the part in about 3 to4 days i love ln

couldnt resist i pulled the trigger on that 405.5 from patricks list i am now waiting for a return email to say i got it


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks guys. We'll see what the seller says and I'll call LN tomorrow.

Congrats on that plane, Dude. Is it a 605 1/2?


----------



## thedude50

aack no its a 604.5 sorry bad typing

Lysdexic thanks for the tip I was able to find more people who say that that pump was the cause of their car dying and also a tiny little filter that controls the air flow to the battery the dealer says if they have the pump and the tech can prove that this is the cause of the car dying its a big deal to have your whole family in a car you cant trust even if they tell me the car is fixed I dont think I can trust it like i did before this began I know this has got to me and I am affraid I wont get over it till I get home with them safe and sound

I know the car is going to drive me nuts and once they fix it I think ill trade it in and get a new ford f150 crew cab I dont want to make my car payment bigger than it is now but i dont want a car i cant trust either

still no reply from patrick I hope he comes through right away so i know how many of the planes i asked for he has it irritates me when i dont get the planes i comit to buy


----------



## ShaneA

Lance, are they selling the eco boost F150 in Ca.? v6 alledgedly gets 23mpg hwy, and has more hp than v8 (385 I think) My f150 gets 14mpg : (


----------



## thedude50

ya thats the one shane 325 hp from a turbocharged v6


----------



## BrandonW

Words are very unnecessary, they can only do harm!


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon - How big is the trunk of your car?


----------



## BrandonW

I have a small pickup truck, but I'd be willing to put this thing on a skateboard if given the opportunity.


----------



## ShaneA

I think that could be Randy's next order. They will be trucking it up to canada…


----------



## RGtools

That would be the cruelest April fools day joke you could do to an LJ.


----------



## thedude50

brandon thats some great photoshop


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, it's not photoshopped! I pulled the image from the LN facebook page. It's their equipment that they bring to their various events. This package was parked at the Highland Hardware parking lot in Atlanta.


----------



## thedude50

ok my fellow plane restorers I want to know who besides me uses Japan

second from all of you I want to know what you stick in the holes to prevent paint or Japan from cloging up the threads

third I want to get a tap and dye set that fits the pitch of the rods that go through the knob and tote on the planes I know this has been discused what is the demension and the pitch I also have one plane that had been striped and drilled out buy a previous owner i want to make a helicoil to fix this i will need a tap and a dye and will have to make the helicoil to fit in the oversized hole then reduce it to the right stanley thread I wont junk a perfictly good plane because some moron drilled out a bolt that was broken off and used to big of a drill by one size

the real question is where can i get these tap and dye sets you see I also want to make replacement rods from chromemolly steel so they wont rust out

I havent heard from patrick and my computer was not sending my emails due to a protocol error between the damn motels server and my mail server so i dont know yet if i got the 604.5 you all can wish me well maybe ill get it all i need now is a no1 bedrock and the quarter sized flattops if they can be found and my set of bedrocks will be complete this has taken me 4 years to do if i get this plane i am one major step closer to being done

tell me what you guys think about having a thread reunion at some central location say south dakota or something like that

its only eleven i gambled for 6 hours on 5 dollars and broke even after being up by 20 and then just breaking even every thing i play wont pay big but some girl next to me won 20k on a progressive slot machine the damn thing just kept ringing and flashing for over fifteen minutes aI told her take the money and run and she did she went and cashed out then an hour later she came back and thanked me she said she needed the cash pretty bad because her house had been in forclouser and during that time it was arround 4 this afternoon she deposited the check into the bank and paid the 12 thousand that she was behind on her house and she paid the state for the income tax on the qinnings then she drove back to thank me for convincing her to stop I get a feeling she gambles allot and this could be why she is behind on her morguage in the first place but her jesture of thanks was most kind and she seemed sincere so some people do win here thats the biggest winner i have ever been close to when they won it is very exciting and i think its addictive to some people but i would rather buy tools than gamble any day


----------



## donwilwol

Lance, here is all of the thread info I have. Thread size and pitch.

I just paint. I suppose if I had an extremely valuable plane that had to be restored for authenticity, I'd go japanning, but so far its hard to tell the difference.


----------



## Bertha

^Dude, I wrap the threads in painter's tape and screw a stepped dowel or two into the holes. Sometimes I'll just shave a dowel with a carving knife. 
.
I think it's hard to duplicate that thick totally matte finish that japanning gives. It's a real effort, though, when a can of paint is an arm's reach away.


----------



## donwilwol

I will either wrap the adjustment bolt with tape, or wipe some axle grease on it, depending on my mood.

I typically don't worry about the holes, I've never had a problem. (with japanning, I think I'd fill them)

The engine paint builds up nice. Maybe not exactly like japanning, but I can hide the lettering if I get carried away. I typically do 4 coats, the last coat is thick on the flat.

I have a hard time telling what I've painted and what is original if the japanning is good. I have to look for chips. It does chip different. The old japanning chips like tar, where the paint is like …. well… like paint.


----------



## Dcase

I am with Don and Al on the refinishing. I also just use spray paint. I have used several different types/brands and to be honest I couldn't tell you what plane was painted with what paint. If you use a good quality semi-gloss black paint and do a good prep job I think they will all come out close to the same.

To fill the bolt holes I just use Q-Tips but I have re painted them without doing this and like Don I have never had a problem.

I personally don't see the need to try re-japanning. There is nothing wrong with using Japan but I just don't think there is a noticeable enough difference to spend the extra time on it. I have a couple Stanley's that have 98% or more of the original japanning on them and when I look at one of those next to one that I have repainted I really cant see much difference.

Brandon, that sucks about your LN 103. I would just go right to LN and see if you can get the replacement part. I wonder how the heck the previous owner managed to bend that so badly.


----------



## Brit

Here's an interesting plane that you don't see every day. The M.B.Tidey double beveling plane is actually two planes set up at opposing adjustible angles to cut both bevels at once on the edge of a piece of wood.


----------



## Bertha

^Andy, it almost looks like THREE planes, lol. It looks like the center one doesn't have an iron, though. Very very cool.


----------



## Dcase

So about a month ago I bought a lot of about 5 or 6 old handsaws from a local auction. I paid about 20 dollars for the saws. Once I got them cleaned up a little I found out one of them was really unique, rare and old. I talked with a couple saw collectors and one of them offered to buy the saw from me for 100 dollars. This was really great news for me because I am not much of a saw collector and now I have a hundred dollars to spend on other tools. I am thinking about using the money to get another sharpening stone or two.

And here is a random picture of a very beautiful plane…









This is some kind of Compass plane. I think its German if I remember correctly. It was like 1 of 3 known to have been made.


----------



## BrandonW

Update on the LN 103. I called LN and they are going to ship me a new threaded rod free of charge. Great customer service! I also bent the threaded rod back so it's mostly straight. Now the nut will advance all the way down, but it's still a little tight near the kink. But at least I have a working plane now and a replacement rod on the way. I asked the seller to reimburse me for the shipping-we'll see what he says.

The LN 103 is a sweet little plane and I've only played with it a little bit, but so far I'm very happy with it.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, that plane is awesome. I know some steampunkers who'd kill for one of those!


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I bought a LN 102 about a month ago and I have all ready used the heck out of it. To begin with I love the size of the plane and the LN is such good quality that it just performs so well.


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon,
At the LN event that I went to a few weeks ago one of the sales guys (probably not the one the Dr. Funk was talking to because he was quite pleasant) told me a story about their customer service.

Appearently there was a guy whose LN planes burnt in a fire. I don't think they melted but they were charred. Whatever. The guy sent thme back to LN and the polished them up, new totes, tuned them up and sent them back. Free of charge. Could be BS but still…..


----------



## BrandonW

Scott, we can always test their story. You have an LN plane or two, right? Give it the old transitional treatment a la Leach, and see what they say when you mail it back to them.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, that's just wrong 

You guys with LN blocks, are you suggesting the LN may be better than a vintage? If so, whats the reasoning. Other than its cool, new and brass of course.

I have to be honest, I'm not sure I like the all brass look (as much as traditional metal look). It's almost to much. (note the uncertainty of the statement)


----------



## BrandonW

Don, you can get the ductile iron version for twenty bucks less!










I can't speak about how much nicer the LN is than the vintage 102 and 103, because I don't own one. That said, the LN 103 has a lot of surface area for the bedding of the iron, which is milled very precisely. Plus it comes with a nice thick iron. And it's brass!


----------



## Dcase

Don, they are actually all bronze. Bronze and brass are different right? The + side to that is they wont rust.

I have both a Stanley #103 and a Sargent which is #103 size, I have spent a considerable amount of time on each of them trying to tune them the best I could. I also bought a Pinnacle replacement iron for that size and tried the iron in both the Stanley and the Sargent. I was able to get both of them to fine working condition but they just didn't work as well as I wanted them to.

One of the bigger problems with the Stanley 103 is the blade adjustment. The depth adjustment on that plane is a joke and its almost impossible to make fine depth adjustments. For general work this is no problem but I like to use this size plane for fine finishing work and I found it so difficult to adjust the depth that I ended up buying the Sargent 103 size which had the brass wheel adjustment. The Sargent was much more user friendly in that I could make finer depth adjustments but although it was easier then the Stanley it was still a pane to adjust. The brass wheel had a lot of backlash to it.

The vintage 103's I have are also pretty cheap and light weight. Also, both the Stanley and Sargent had larger mouth openings which made it harder to get a real fine cut.

I think the old pocket planes are fine for most general work but when doing end grain or really fine work on hardwoods they just lacked in performance. I got the LN and could see a world of difference. The LN is very heavy when compared to the old ones, with the extra mass it makes working end grain less of a challenge. Also the mouth is much tighter on the LN and depth adjustments are not a fuss.

I use my 103 more then any other plane and I find it so very useful for fine finishing work. When doing that type of work its just so nice to have the premium performance of the LN. Even matched up against my old Sargent with the Pinnacle iron the LN still performs a ton better.

One last thing, the LN #102 is a low angle plane. Stanley never made a low angle plane of this size, Stanley's #102 has the same iron pitch as their 103. I don't think any vintage plane makers made a low angle plane of this size.


----------



## Dcase

Just to be clear…

LN makes a #102 & a #103. The 102 is a low angle plane and the 103 is the standard angle. I got the #102 because I figured that way I would have each since my old ones are not low angle.

Stanley's #102 & 103 are both the same pitch. The #102 is slightly smaller and lacks any type depth adjustment. 


















Here are my old pocket planes. The first picture is my Sargent with the IBC iron. The next pic is my Sargent, Stanley #103 and Stanley #102… I am going to take a new group pick with these and my LN….

Did I mention I love this size plane?


----------



## donwilwol

I have this 103


















I'm like you I don't care for the blade adjustment. I figured the LN would have made improvements.


----------



## Bertha

Like I've said many times, I like the look of the all bronze. I'd rather have a Stanley than a 2-tone anything. Same goes for handguns, too; You won't find any two-tones in my collection


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Does "pocket plane" mean anything low angle, less than 6" long, with an iron less than 1 5/8" wide? There are many more block plane discriminators than I thought. Took delivery of a #18 knucklecap and it has those dimensions. It'd fit in my pocket… (?)


----------



## BrandonW

I have a 101 that's certainly not a low-angled plane, but it'd fit in anybody's pocket. I thought about making it into a key chain.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Leave it unattended around me, buddy, and it'd be in my pocket… ;-)

(Might want to not encourage folks to steal your keys, putting a nice #101 on the chain.)


----------



## Bertha

^let's not talk about stealing. Kind of sensitive right now I bought a pair of nice Bosch 18V yesterday. Wrong thread but felt good, man.


----------



## BrandonW

By pair, do you mean a screw gun and impact driver?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My faux pas… No horse jokes, no larceny references… Check. 

And last I checked, this is the power tools and accessories forum. So, where are the pictures??

Congrats on the re-building, Al. Cheers!


----------



## Bertha

I WILL take some pictures. And yes, the impact and the regular. They replaced my stolen black/white Makitas, which I was quite happy with. I just can't get the SAME stuff again I have to decide Festool v. Festfool. If I go Lowes, I'll have more money for hand tools; which makes me question why I even asked the question


----------



## BrandonW

Haha to you last statement, Al. Also, don't forget to check prices against amazon (no tax and free shipping!).


----------



## saddletramp

Al, speaking of larceny, you have dodged the second bullet (I'm already in Florida and because of your recent lost I didn't swing through WV on a chestnut liberating mission). 8^)


----------



## saddletramp

I did manage to secure a Stanley 5 1/4 on the way here.


----------



## saddletramp

And a nice little draw shave and a Starett combo square. Pictures to follow.


----------



## saddletramp

Oh, and today I bought a very nice wooden shoulder plane with a skewed blade.


----------



## saddletramp

366 days on LJs, one year and post # 1000.


----------



## lysdexic

Off topic - For those who are interested.

I am trying to get my ducks together for my workbench build and decided that I like a more guided approach. Thus, I splurged a little and signed up for the Woodwhisperers Guild on Sunday night.

Ironically, the TWW website has been under a DDoS attack ever since. The site won't even load now. I got an email from Marc explaining the situation and the expense of it all. Schwarz blogged about it today as well. I am kind of bummed because I was going to use the cut list this week to get my lumber. But my frustration is nothing compared to what Marc is going thru right now. It sucks.

Excerpt from Marc's email:

The attack is still going on. They are not only attacking our primary site but also the forum. Since this is likely costing this person/organization thousands of dollars, it really comes down to an endurance test. At some point, they will realize that we aren't just going to fold and they will give up. Why continue to waste money and resources trying to sink a ship that continues to sail? At least that is our hope based on how DDoS attacks typically play out.


----------



## Manitario

Sorry just to jump into the forum, but I thought this would be a good place to ask a plane question: I'm curious what a router plane is used for; I've seen some of you talk about using them for cleaning up dado's, which makes sense, but I've used shoulder planes with good results on dado's so I'm not really sure what the advantage is of having a router plane.


----------



## lysdexic

Rob,

Good question, first the router has a much smaller foot print and cant get into small and irregular shaped dados or "depressions".

But the most important difference is that you set the depth on a router plane. A shoulder plane can clean a dado nicely but it has no reference for the depth. A router plane will clean the dado but ensure that the entire length of the dado is the same depth from the surface. If it is not deep enough then you can easily increase the depth of the cutter and make a smidgen deeper or a lot deeper depending on your setting.

Another example: If you have more than one dado (IE shelves), you can ensure that they are exact same depth and uniformity with a router plane. With a shoulder plane you'd need some type a depth stop.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Manitario

lysdexic; that makes sense…and gives me an excuse to buy another plane!
Thanks!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Manitario - Word to the wise… This thread is lousy with excuses to buy another plane.


----------



## BrandonW

Here's a router plane for you. Not quite my style, but the work the guy put into it must be appreciated!










[I found this pic on the Lie Nielsen facebook page.]


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Like this one, which arrived today via ebay:









Amazingly original, little use, surface rust. I'm pleased! Will clean up with steel wool and WD-40, and hone the blade.


----------



## Manitario

Brandon: a bit too fancy for me, if it looks like it should be in a glass cabinet somewhere, it probably shouldn't be in my shop.
Everytime I go on this thread I end up on Ebay for the rest of the evening…it's worse than heroin, although without the needle marks and prostitution so far…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rob, thank you for the smile! I needed that…


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, I bid on a #18 this weekend based on your praises. Unfortunately, I was out bid.

Just look at that router plane. It's beautiful. This convinces me a few things. One is that the constituents of this thread are not the first to be obsessed with the beauty of hand planes. There have been legions before us that used, loved, and fantasized over these seemingly pedestrian tools. Another, is that there must be a visceral connection. I think that we have established that is not merely the function. In fact, we have also established that it is not that hard to get any ol' plane to make decent shavings. Nope, there is something more. Something that makes an otherwise intelligent and rational man spend money on an 8' wooden jointer when it has only an off chance of being useful. I can't put into words, why we are so infatuated. Maybe those here who have English as their first language are more adept to explain it. Regardless, to this dyslexic mind the title of the thread should be…..

Your dreams of hand planes.


----------



## BrandonW

Actually needles have already played a part in my plane addiction! I participated in a study that tested the effectiveness of the flu vaccine-much blood drawn-but it paid well and I spent a few hundred dollars on planes through that fund.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice post, Scott! That's what we call manifesto language. 

Al, it's not too late to be like Stumpy and change the title of the thread.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not the one I did get, was it? I paid $23…

Edit: Very nice, Lysdexic!


----------



## lysdexic

Seriously, what is the nature of this addiction? Have any of you asked why? Not to try and control it because I think the interest is quite wholesome and noble. I am just a little fascinated by the psychology of it.


----------



## Manitario

I think that we could philosophize about how using handtools connects us to our past, or that using handtools connects us directly with the wood, we plane and scrape and watch the wood come alive at our hand…or maybe this is just one of those mysteries of life. My grandmother collected spoons…I can't explain that either…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's nature has many sensory inputs (touch, sound, smell and sight), psychological foundations ('romantic' notion that adult males that work wood; what isn't alright with that?), and psuedo-practical hooks (buy that LN low angle smoother, and I'll be able to build an entire dining room suite!) to keep us engaged. Hand tools, in particular, are the total addictive package, because there are so many tools of varying designs, functions, makers, styles and price points.

No conclusion, just a ramble.


----------



## drfunk

I'd gladly turn a trick for a 51/52 or a Millers Plow #50.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, this is the one I bidded on. It went for $35.


----------



## JGM0658

Well, if you want to spruce your hand planes, take a gander a what this guy does… 

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/29663


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, both Layne and Catherine Kennedy do excellent work. I'd love to engrave a couple of mine, but may have to wait till retirement.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ooo, that's much prettier than mine… But isn't that usually the case.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I like your 18. Just enough patina to know there's a jewel under there.

I need to figure a way to shine up the "lack of chrome" on the missing chrome. Not that I need the shiny stuff for work, but I do tend to get distracted by the shiny objects.

Doc, I'm with you on the 51/52. A moments displeasure for a lifetime of 51/52.

Rob, a router plane is …..... well …..... its another plane in the till.


----------



## bhog

Another ramble ..Im not sure exactly about the addiction either. I got out in the shop to clean up and install a new vise on my bench earlier,switching back from my winter shop(basement)also had to go through some wood.By the time I left I had ended up edge jointing a couple random chunks of walnut- just to do it.Even had to leave the shop to get my plane.. lol


----------



## RGtools

Scott. It's just like any other addiction…it feels great.

I grab a new plane because I think about the way it will feel in my hands as I coax something useful/beautiful out of wood. I am waiting patiently for a $115 rasp made by a Frenchman because I couldn't stop thinking about the way it will feel to create a few curves in cherry and walnut with it. It's hard not to think about your next "tool fix" when you can vividly picture how using it will feel, look, and smell. In a way I think that's why hand tools are so addictive, they force you to use all your senses and the resultant memories from hand work are vivid…and addictive.


----------



## Dcase

For me its not only that I enjoy using the planes but more that there are just so many different ones out there to get your hands on. I like using all the different makes, types and styles. I also like just looking at them and knowing I have it. Its no different then any other collection. I will use sports cards as an example. People who collect baseball cards may have 50 cards of the same player. Its the idea of getting each type and the thrill of hunting the rare ones down..

Another example would be I just won a Keen Kutter 5 1/2 off ebay today. I all ready have a Stanley 5 1/2 and from a user stand point have no need what so ever for another of that size. I couldn't resist though. Its not every day a Keen Kutter 5 1/2 comes available. Not to mention I am also the Keen Kutter advisor or something like that so I have to get them all to stay true to my name


----------



## BrandonW

Just when I was starting to catch up with you, Dan, with your Keen Kutters! Keen Kutters are excellent planes, whether they're the K series (Bed Rock style), or the later KK series with thick blades.

I bought a KK 5 1/2 a couple months ago with a broken sole in order to use it for parts on my Union 5A plane. Perhaps I'll show a picture of it sometime, but my 5A has a tote and knob from a Union No 6 and blade/chipbreaker adn lever cap from a KK 5 1/2. It's really a Frankenplane, but it works well.


----------



## thedude50

well guys it was back to california today but a huge wind storm just as bad as the one up north that blew my shed down hit Las Vegas today and in to sc and it was huge wall about 5 miles high of dust it was like being in zero visibility the storm destroyed my rental car the windscreen is ruined the paint has to be as bad but the rental car was returned and we made it to grandmas house and will sleep here tonight the 2 hour trip from Vegas to here took 5 and a half hours it was the worst drive of my life but we are alive and safe

it turns out that ford has known about the problem my car has since November of 2008 and it is the pump lysdexic said it was this has made me furious they failed to fix my car after tripe to then dealer and it risked my family's life I am fit to be tied


----------



## dbray45

Other things router planes are good for are recessed hinge plates and recessed locks, veneering - the list goes on. Yes, you can use a router for alot of those things but with several blades, setup is fast, less mess, and always at your fingure tips.


----------



## Waade

These are some truely amazing pieces of *art* right there.

They don't make them like this anymore, do they?

_
currently working at: kirjanpito Pori


----------



## bandit571

Question; I have my eye on a Stanley Handyman plane (@ $10) but kind of wondering about that "handyman" name. You see, I have a Stanley Handyman Square down in the toolbox. Bright red paint. Would the plane be worth the $10? Rusty iron and chip breaker, no other defects seen. Kind of a skinny #3, might be a #2?


----------



## donwilwol

handyman planes are a handyman version of the plane. Not as well built. They can be made to work, but never as nice. They will have hardwood painted handles, thinner blades, not as heavy casting etc, etc. $10 probably isn't bad, but if your looking for a user, I'd wait on a Stanley/Bailey type.


----------



## bandit571

Handles are not a problem, Buck Brothers can supply an iron. Might be something to go over that old barn wood with, BEFORE using one of my "good' planes on it. That way, IF ( more like WHEN) I hit an old cut nail stubby, the handyman can find it first. There are users, and then there are USERS.


----------



## Brit

*Brandon* - I love the fact that you took part in flu vaccination trials to fund your plane addiction. That's hilarious. Makes me wonder what money-making schemes I can come up. Maybe I'll go and stand on a busy street corner, cap in hand, wearing a sign that says:

"*£5 TO SLAP THE BALD MAN*"


----------



## Dcase

Bandit- I don't think the "Handyman" planes were ever available in the #3 size. I know its not a #2. I would think its probably a #4. I think they only made #4's and 5's with the Handyman line. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Bertha

Rob, I'm a little late to this. I mostly use a router plane to make shallow mortises. Suppose I'm installing a mortised hinge or a mortise lock, I'll define it with a beveled chisel cut, then use the router plane to get an absolutely flat "floor", if you will. I imagine it would be similarly good for wide inlays. In sum, I use mine just to make a groove the same depth. A powered router will do this, of course, but that's for woosies. 
.
That router plane is obscene. I'd put it on my nightstand. Or you could use it as a paperweight at work and trump your colleauges like that scene with the business card in "American Psycho".
.
Lysdexic, I have that same 18 knuckle and it's a thing of beauty. I'm certain I paid almost $100 for mine in a time where they were hot. I will say, however, that the adjuster on the 18 is a bit finicky. Mine doesn't engage the iron very well and the aftermarket iron has some odd spacing, I think. 
.
Dan, proud to see the KK trend is continuing.


----------



## Bertha

Stolen:








.
.
Not stolen:









.
.
Life is good


----------



## donwilwol

yep Bandit, I've got a Shelton #5 I do the same thing with.

Actually I've got a shelton #9 (#4 size) I've been looking for something to do with. If you want it its yours for $8 + shipping. The mouth is to wide to ever be a good smoother unless you bought a thick blade. I made a shim and that helped. Its fully restored. Its got a nice piece of wood on it. PM me your address if interested.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, its good that your thieves were also idiots…....


----------



## superstretch

@Bertha- To clarify, it was the router that was stolen and not the person operating it?

Depending on the relationship, then maybe life really *is* good


----------



## BrandonW

"£5 TO SLAP THE BALD MAN"-LOL. I'd pay it, even with the exchange rate being what it is!


----------



## Brit

Its a BARGAIN. After 46 slaps I'd be able to afford a LN #164 and still have change for some headache pills.


----------



## Dcase

Not a hand plane but I thought this was a pretty sweet looking

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-NO-96-BRAZILIAN-ROSEWOOD-BRASS-BOUND-LEVEL-24-PAT-94-06-ANTIQUE-TOOL-/170793487742?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c415cd7e#ht_1098wt_1344


----------



## racerglen

Watch cap Andy !
Concussion is a nasty thing !


----------



## BrandonW




----------



## Bertha

In for 10 on Andy; a two-for if you will


----------



## Brit

Brandon - Love it!

Al - The wife says she'll deliver two slaps by proxy. She didn't say anything about payment though. Hmmm…


----------



## 33706

*@ Dan and Bandit:* Here's a Stanley Handyman in a #3 size:


----------



## Manitario

Do you take paypal Andy? If you give me a rain cheque, I'm going to be in Scotland this fall, maybe I could drive down and visit and redeem the certificate…


----------



## Brit

That would be about an 8 hour drive each way Rob. At our fuel prices getting 60 mpg, it would cost you about £180 in fuel. No wait, it is going up by another 3p a litre before then.

I walk a lot these days!


----------



## Manitario

That would be an expensive visit; I'm curious what you pay/litre of gas? As I recall from my last visit to London exchange rates excluded, the price of gas was about double what it is in Canada. Good incentive to walk or take the train!


----------



## Brit

Here you go Rob:


----------



## dbray45

Take the train - faster, smoother… To bad the Ffestiniog RW don't go from Edinburgh to London. That is a railway.

Al - its a good thing most thieves look at hand tools like they are junk. Another reason I don't buy new tools as a rule.


----------



## Bertha

*She didn't say anything about payment though. Hmmm…*
I'm sure she'll find a way to charge YOU for it, lol
.
David, very true, my good man. Can't imagine a thief stealing a box of 45 irons. If they do, I'll come looking to this thread for them


----------



## dbray45

One more reason to clean up the tools but leave the buffing wheel in the closet - too shiny is not good.


----------



## Manitario

Thanks Andy! Not much more expensive than here; regular unleaded is running about $1.30 right now… it's a bad time to have a V8 truck…


----------



## Dcase

Poopiekat- I stand corrected. I didn't think Stanley made the handyman line in that size. I am however next to positive there was never a Handyman #2 size though.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

WOW thats about $8.24 a gallon in the US Brit


----------



## 33706

Dan: That's okay! I'll go out on a limb and say there never ever was a 'Handyman' #3, #4, or #5 with a corrugated sole, and see who chimes in with an original example. Hey, no Frankenplane photo sessions or photoshopping, now!

Come to think of it, though the Handyman planes were somewhat inferior to regular Stanleys, it may be because, as the name suggests, they may have been targeted to the construction trade, those who worked with softwood lumber for window frames, doors and such. Probably not intended for fine wood working on hardwood lumber or exotics. My #3, with a lot of tweaking, has become one of my go-to planes however.


----------



## racerglen

Russel thats why the Brits invented the Austin Mini and others like it just no one in North America thought it was an issue until a short while ago..
Oh, and hand tools are cheaper to operate than powered ones, right Andy ?


----------



## BrandonW

Anybody familiar with this book?


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon, I am not. Are you? What is the deal?


----------



## Brit

*Brandon* - I found some info on that book on this site. Here's what it said:

At around this time there must have still been some sensitivity between the age long traditional use of wooden planes and the new emerging modern technologies. To address this sensitivity, Record once again put a very clever strategy into place in order to change users mindsets; they published a book called 'Planecraft - Hand Planing By Modern Methods'. This book was basically a tutorial educating craftsmen how to use the new modern Record planes.

The book started by introducing readers to the evolution of the plane from Roman times through to the 19th century wooden planes and then seemlessly through to the new evolutionary stage, the Record plane. It was brilliantly written, anyone who wasn't convinced who read this book must have surely been intrigued. Their sensitivity on the shift from the traditional wooden hand plane to the new metal plane was addressed beautifully in this book in one simple but powerful sentence: "and though the machine plane is with us, the hand plane will never leave us".


----------



## bandit571

Poopiekat; yep, that be the one I saw. I'll know more Friday, IF it is worth the $10. Might be able to "talk' the seller down a couple bucks.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for the info, Andy.

Scott, I'm not familiar with the book, but I saw it on ebay, so I thought I'd ask you all if anyone has read it.


----------



## thedude50

brandon i have been looking for that book are you going to buy this copy i dont want to have a bidding war with you it is suposed to be a really good book on the use of handplanes if your not going to buy it let me know so i can


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The lowly #18 SW block is ready for work:










And the money shot:


----------



## superdav721

Very nice Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks Super!

For Lysdexic. This game is called 'spot the rehabbed plane:'


----------



## lysdexic

Hmmm. How many chances do I get?


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty, you may not be into shining them up. But I do see you are into stickers on the tote. Very nice.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, you know how you have those strips/shims of wood to keep your irons off the shelf? I got a pack of those little felt pads and stuck them all along my shelf. I find it much easier than making sure the shims are all aligned. The felt pads always stay put and even the plane sole nevers touches. For what it's worth.

Your #18 is quite dashing. Do you feel guilty?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Time is up…

Shane, I indulged in what I'll say is a near-mint SW T13 #8 almost two years ago for the highest amount I'd paid for any tool up to that time. It's my fave by far, and the tote alone speaks volumes to me on what Stanley tools used to stand for at the height of the Sweetheart era (late 20s).










From that point, I wanted decal'd tools with a passion. Can't give a more rational reason, but then I don't have to. 

Lysdexic, that's an excellent solution! Moving shims for me isn't a concern as much as possible moisture and dust accumulation on those pads if I were to try them. (I keep a pretty dirty shop, because I can, I guess)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And no, I don't feel guilty. Looks much more gooder now than it did yesterday. Besides, a grimy nickle-plated knuckle block just ain't right. ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Very nice Smitty, very nice…it is amazing the decals can withstand use. They would scare me because they are so cool.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That #8 is one of my most-used planes, and I don't think the sticker has eroded at all. It's kinda pretending I'm buying the quality of tools from the time my g-grandad would have bought them if he had the means (like I can't afford LN today… )


----------



## thedude50

I wonder how many of the stickers and real with so many fakes out there its hard to tell they put them on and distress them just enough to look real who would think counterfeit stickers on totes you have to ask how do you know they are real I do hope mine are real as i am sure you do too that sticker means a lot to me


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The 8 came from Leach, and he's one I trust. There are clues in shading of counterfeits, or so I've read.


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty the tote on that No 8 is beautiful! I like your plane collection--no need for excessive shine! 

Dude, bid away, I'm not bidding on any of the books at the moment.


----------



## Dcase

Gloat time!

I was browsing Craigslist this afternoon and I was looking in the "Free" section and found an ad for "Free wood/lumber". In the add the person said they had some old cabinet doors, moldings and some barn wood that they wanted gone. I responded and they got back to me and said I could come pick the wood up.

I was not expecting much at all. I figured maybe there would be a small stack of stuff I could use for woodworking while the rest I would use in the wood stove. When I got there and saw the wood my jaw dropped. The seller had a huge stack of lumber most of which was Redwood! There were about 10 or so Redwood planks that were 10ft long and a bunch of shorter pieces. I also got a lot of old pine, some really thick oak beams and a bunch of other stuff that I am not sure what it is yet. I filled up the whole back of my truck. Some of the wood is junk and will be burned but the most of it will be really nice once I get it all cleaned up.. Now I have to find room in my shop.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, you suck! Great score on the wood! I hope you find the room adn more importantly the right projects for it.

BTW, now everyone knows your license plate number. Not sure how someone could use it maliciously, but criminals are always industrious.


----------



## Dcase

Ehhh I am not worried about the license plate. I don't think it would do a criminal any good. I also don't have to worry about identity theft, no one would want to be me 

Last year a guy I know tore down his deck which was all redwood and he gave me all the wood. With this new truck load of Redwood I now have so much of the stuff I don't know what to do with it. Any suggestions?


----------



## thedude50

Dan we used to make Adirondack chairs and love seats settees and tables and some loungers too the redwood holds up well and the chars are light enough to move around this summer i am making a set out of ippi and it should hold up well too but redwood looks so cool when it is freshly planed and it smells so good make your self some yard furniture


----------



## Brit

Nice #18 Smitty.

Congrats on the lumber Dan. I wish I could find free wood in this country. I'm going to have to try harder.


----------



## BrandonW

I like the idea of adirondack chairs or some other form of outside seating-redwood is great for that. Or you can do what Steve (Woodworking for Mere Mortals) did and make a Redwood door mat!


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, nice haul on the wood. You should post it on Pallets of your dreams! since its for our favorite reclaimed wood projects, ideas, and musings?

As for the license plate, I'm not sure that's something you can hide. I think your better off leaving that exposed 


Smitty, that #18 is sweet. I don't get to excited about block planes, but the #18 does it for me. I now need to find a #65.


----------



## racerglen

For Al..
STATE RIFLE

INDIANAPOLIS (AP) There's a state flower, tree and river in Indiana. Soon, there could be a state rifle, too. The Indiana House has passed a measure making a 200-year-old rifle the official state gun. The state Senate has already OK'ed it. If Governor Mitch Daniels signs the measure, Indiana would be just the third state with an official firearm. The Journal Gazette of Fort Wayne reports the rifle was made in the early 1800s by Indiana's first sheriff.

(well, the stock has to be wood, eh ?)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto on the Wood Haul Kudos, Dan!


----------



## ShaneA

Nice score Dan, wood gloats are awesome.


----------



## Bertha

Glen, that's fantastic! When you learn of the gun's history, please post it.
.
And Dan, Dyson-like suck.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, nice shinny plane!

Dan, Sweet score, I would make a big patio table and a couple of adirondak chairs.


----------



## racerglen

Best I can do AL..

INDIANAPOLIS (WTW) - Lawmakers backed a measure that would make Indiana the third state with an official gun: a 200-year-old rifle crafted by the man who also designed the state seal and served as Indiana's first sheriff.

The House voted 78-2 Tuesday in favor of the bill that includes the rifle provision and that already got the backing of the Senate, sending it to Gov. Mitch Daniels for consideration.

If Daniels signs the bill, the rifle known as the Grouseland Rifle would join the list of official state emblems such as the state flower, tree, river and seal. It's named after Grouseland, which was the Vincennes home of President William Henry Harrison. The weapon, which has pierced silver and brass inlays, is on display at that historic southwestern Indiana residence.

Sen. John Waterman, R-Shelburn, submitted the rifle amendment after visiting Grouseland and seeing the weapon.

"This rifle and its maker are both integral parts of Indiana history, and as such, the rifle is worthy of its designation as the Indiana State Rifle," Waterman told The Journal Gazette of Fort Wayne.

The Indianapolis Star reports that if Daniels signs the bill into law it would make Indiana only the third state with an official gun.

Utah became the first in March 2011, when it honored the Browning M1911 automatic pistol. It was followed in April by Arizona, which chose the Colt Army revolver, The Star reports.

The Grouseland Rifle was made between 1803 and 1812 by John Small, who later became the first sheriff in the state. Small also worked as a master artist and gunsmith, militia captain, tavern keeper and territorial legislator.

He was also commissioned by Harrison to design the seal of the Indiana Territory, which later became the state seal.

There are only six known long rifles made by Small still in existence, one of which was owned by explorer William Clark and is on display at the Missouri Historical Society.

"You don't have one for sale on every street corner," Waterman said.

Dan Sarell, executive director of the Grouseland Foundation in Vincennes, said Grouseland acquired the long rifle, originally a flintlock that was converted to percussion cap, at an auction in 2004. He is hoping the official state designation for the rifle will not only attract visitors to Grouseland "but tell people the story of John Small."

The bill specifies that any duplication, reproduction or sale of a reproduction must be authorized by the foundation.

"It is the only complete John Small rifle left in Indiana that we are aware of," said Jim Corridan, president of the Grouseland Foundation and the state archivist and director of the Indiana Commission on Public Records. "The rifle is really significant."

_

Copyright 2012 The Associated Press


----------



## TechRedneck

Found another little antique consignment store and picked this up yesterday.










Had Pittsburgh on the cap and since I was born and raised there I thought what the heck, only a few bucks.
There is not much on the internet on this plane, probably a cheap line sold by Harbor Freight, but it felt pretty solid. Took about 20 minutes to flatten the back of the iron and free-hand the blade. Took some nice shavings.









It is sitting in Evaporust now. Looks a lot like my little #110 but I can't figure out why they chose to have such large mouths on these small block planes. I mean really… 









Here is a top view of the #110 and this Pittsburgh whatever plane. The Stanley mouth is smaller but still quite large. I don't know why they designed these things with such a large mouth. Who is going to use one of these for a jack?

Anyhow, the thing was in pretty good shape. They had a Pittsburgh #4 (I guess) and I passed. Just wanted to add one of these to the collection. I only buy tools to use. Not the collector yet…..


----------



## Bertha




----------



## canadianchips

Nice Haul Dan !
That Expidition looks full, next time you go and haven't the room CALL ME I have a truck and It's on my way home ! lol


----------



## TechRedneck

Dan:

I would invest in a metal detector if you don't already have one! Good excuse for another tool since you picked up the wood for free.


----------



## superstretch

Good golly, Al, that is a gorgeous stock


----------



## Dcase

Had I known there was going to be that much lumber I would have brought my trailer. I have a 18ft landscape trailer, you can see it in the 2nd picture in front of my truck. I was just expecting them to have a small pile though, not a trailer load.

Tech, a metal detector is a great idea. You know where I can get a decent one for good price?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smitty - Nicely Done.

Dan - Great score! Congrats.

Al - Is that the official Indiana that you posted? The engraving on the patch box is still very present even … that is beautiful.


----------



## TechRedneck

Dan:

Don't have one but it is on my list. I was looking at the General Tools off of Amazon


----------



## mochoa

I think FWW has done a review on metal detectors. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## dbray45

Al - That is one pretty firearm. Kind of like the lobby in the Govnor's Palace in Williamsburg.


----------



## dbray45

Tech - nice plane
Dan - Space - a valuable treasure in this hobby. If you are too crowded, send some of that my way. -Good job


----------



## Dcase

I had to get that lumber out of my truck and I didn't really have anywhere I could stack it neatly so I just piled it up on the floor in the middle of my shop.

I am going to have to go through my lumber racks and shift stuff around to make room. I also want to clean the wood up a bit before I stack it. Lots of nails and dirt so I wont be running them through the planer like that. I am going to see how fast I can clean the wood up with my scrub plane. My shop is about to get messy!


----------



## RGtools

NICE!!!!!!! A good scrubbing session is a beautiful thing. I have to do the same thing with the truckload of walnut I have….not looking forward to the sharpening part though, I have a feeling that's going to brutal and often.


----------



## dbray45

For wood that is dirty, I run it all through with a couple of "clean up" passes first, then change the blades.


----------



## Dcase

RG- Yes, its going to be brutal with the walnut. The redwood will be a breeze for me though. Its soft and cuts really well. I am worried about the big oak barn beams though. I will save those for last.

David- I thought about running them through my planer with the old blades but there are other issues with doing that other then it hurting the blades. These boards are really covered with dirt, paint and God only knows what else. All that junk will make a mess of the whole inside of my planer. I would rather just sweep the stuff up then to have to go in and clean out my feed rollers and the rest of the inside of my planer. If I get tired doing by hand thats what I will end up doing though.


----------



## dbray45

Wire brush them first - always. THis gets the stones off and 90% of the dirt, what is left will still round off the blades.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, are you not going to the Woodworking show this weekend?


----------



## Dcase

Smitty- Here you go http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Bailey-No-4-1-2-Smoothing-Plane-Workshop-Ready-/170794656872?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c427a468#ht_720wt_1344

Nice 4 1/2 with partial label


----------



## donwilwol

that's a lot of mulla for a half of a label.


----------



## BrandonW

I'm always surprised at how much 4 1/2s go for. That said, that is one sweet plane!


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, I'd love to go, but it seems I can't swing it this year. We should still meet up for a beer though, perhaps at some point after March.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm glad I started buying when I did. I couldn't aford today's ebay prices. If this one sells, mine just might be for sale.


----------



## RGtools

Everytime, I see this on an afternoon break the rest of my day is shot.

Delivered On:
Thursday, 03/08/2012 at 10:43 
Left At:
Porch


----------



## donwilwol

Ryan, try it when your 1400 miles from home and its only Monday!


----------



## BrandonW

LOL. Might as well go home early. Ryan, is this the shipment you alluded to earlier in the week? Let us know what you think of the rasp!

I did receive a Hock blade for my 4 1/2 in the mail today. I said I wouldn't buy Hock because they're ugly, but it was cheap with free shipping and I had Amazon credit so I went for it. I know it'll perform nicely, but just won't do it in style.


----------



## AnthonyReed

i sympathize Ryan  Is that your rasp?

How is it that you finagled free shipping Brandon? Shane ranted about Hock shipping costs a while back didn't he?


----------



## BrandonW

Tony, always check Amazon for free shipping-you'd be amazed. This wasn't an "Amazon Prime" item, but it still had free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Hock-Bench-Blade-Replacement-Iron/dp/B003ETXXJY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1331245908&sr=8-3

It arrived in 2 or 3 days, too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

i always assumed if it was from an outside vendor that there would be a shipping charge, i had never placed it in the cart to check though. Great tip! Thank ya Brandon.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan- Nice plane! And it looks like a price that's in line if it stays just over $100 (bet it goes to $145 or so…)


----------



## canadianchips

Dan. If you want to use lots of old boards a DRUM sander is a better choice .


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy Crap! It sold for $182.50!!!


----------



## BrandonW

$182 is amazingly high, especially since it wasn't a "collector" plane (the original patina had been cleaned).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Per that sale, I could sell all my decal'd planes for a huge profit! .... nahhhhhh…


----------



## ksSlim

Why is that decent handplanes are a better investment than the stock market? Relatively small number of folks buy planes as compared to the "real" investors. As was pointed out, "not even a collecter". Market manipulation?
Think I'll just use mine. Maybe my grandkids will enjoy them.


----------



## BrandonW

I do love those 4 1/2s though. I have two of them and they're different (one's a type 11 and the other's a type 17), but I love them each in their own ways. Sorry to get all sentimental. ;-)

Survey time. Of all the Standard bench plane sizes (3, 4, 4 1/2, 5, 5 1/4, 5 1/2, 6, 7, 8), which one is your favorite? My vote's for the 4 1/2, obviously.


----------



## ShaneA

Tough one Brandon, my first impression is the 4 1/2 as well, but I like the #6 as well. It is like choosing between your children.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You just got teary-eyed over two 4 1/2s, and now expect us to pick from all of our bench kids????


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And where's the love for the #2?


----------



## dakremer

again…just commenting to get to the end of it….i'm about 3000 behind…


----------



## BrandonW

Sorry I forgot the 1 and 2-I don't own either so I didn't even think to list them, but of course they count. So what's your vote?

Shane, you favor the 6? That's like the middle child-always ignored.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't know that I have a favorite. I'm not sure if it counts as a standard bench, but I love the #62. I like the 604 as much. For the ones you listed I would say a #5 is most versatile. Its like saying which of your children do you love more. Each in a slightly different way, but the total equates.


----------



## RGtools

No Pics on the rasp yet…I can say that having it in my hand makes me see immediately where the money goes. The care in shaping the teeth is incredible. Also the rasps don't photograph very well (even the sites selling the tools don't really help much), until I had one in my hand I was somewhat confused by the tooth geometry. I am a bit disappointed by the packaging; a semi stiff plastic sleeve….since I ordered this with a large order of hardware I am glad that the tool arrived safely.

I ordered the wrong damn nails though. Wrought heads are cool…screw it, I'll use them.

Edit: My next project is a walnut trestle table….I have several decorative embellishments I plan to refine with the rasp…I'll let you know what I think after that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A favorite…

Which could be dropped from consideration? First off would be the #7, because if you have a #8, it's a jointer you can live without / there's really nothing unique in it's function. A jointer's role is to be long and heavy, and with the #8 it's 'go big or go home.' Along the same lines, the #6 can also be dropped. Too short to be a true jointer except for shorter stuff, and too big to be an effective scrub or jack. Come to think of it, the #5 1/2 can be dropped for the same reasons as the #6. I don't prefer a heavier jack.

From a smoother perspective, the #3 isn't unique or special in it's capability so it gets dropped. And as much as I love it, I'll drop the #1 just because.

Favorite… Not 'most versatile,' or 'most fun,' or best worker… Favorite… I love my #4 1/2, it's totally unique and so much fun when smoothing wide panels. And the cambered #5 jack is simply awesome. With a well-tuned jack, you can do almost anything. Love the #5 1/4 too, because it can be pressed into service as a short jointer and be used as a second-pass jack. But it can't smooth. So I'm left with three standards: 4, 5 and 8; and one specialty smoother: 2.

My #2 can tackle any area of tear-out or funky grain that comes along, so it makes the final four. And I couldn't function without the #8 on larger builds. It's just such a hog. But when it comes down to a fave, the humble #4 has to win. Yeah. long story with a short answer, but the good old #4 smoothing plane is my vote for favorite because it is the plane that truly opened doors for me. It set me on the path of purchasing only T13/14 SW bench planes, with the high knobs, chipable base (not a problem with mine), partial decals, Stanley logo on the cap and one patent date behind the frog. It's the end-all, be-all plane in my till and without it I'd buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## RGtools

Smitty. Since your dropping tools…mind dropping them off at my place?

I'll let you keep the 1, just hand over the 7 and the 3


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry, the kids are all here on pernament assignment. But if that Frenchie of yours doesn't find love in RG Land, I'd be happy to help you out… Maybe just a year or two, until it gets some maturity, so I can break it in nice and easy for you.


----------



## bandit571

There are Five in my little stable right now:

A #110 "bottle-cap' block plane. I have used it to level small panels with.
A #33 to clean up after the others. Found out I can run this either Bevel up OR bevel down!
A#3 Defiance: Nice little plane
A#4 sized Great Neck. Re-habbed into a good smooth plane. New WOOD handles, as well. New iron to test out, as well.

And, a #8c that is also just back from the Re-hab "Center".

This is my stable, at the moment. Still out Rust Hunting. Going out & about in a little bit…........;-))


----------



## RGtools

edit: it was worth a shot Smitty.

But to answer your question…and stick to the bench planes (the joinery planes are a different set of kit).

I would have to grab a secondary blade for my jointer, so I could use it in both try and jointing mode. At the point the 6 would drop from the arsenal. I need a scrub plane…I work with too much reclaimed wood not to, so I would keep one of my two, probably the horned ulmia because the blade is capable of holding an edge for a very long time even during rough work. The 5 stays to, obviously. Smoothers are a different story, in a way I am still looking for one that really works for me, I think my dream tool would be a 3 with a high angle frog, but in the mean time a 4 and an extra blade or two will do the job (especially since you can swap blades between the 5 and the 4).

And my 18 block…you would have to pry that out of my cold dead hands. So my list of keepers would be:

Auburn Jointer
Stanley 5
Stanley 4 pending replacement.
Ulmia Scrub
Stanly 18 Block.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But RG, which one? Five don't equal one, bro! 

Bandit - good luck on your quest! I love the cadre of planes you're building! If you're open to suggestions, you owe it to yourself to upgrade from that 110 block. I have one too, and loved it early, but there are some many blocks out there that are so much more capable than the 110. Even the 120 has a crude but effective depth adjuster. But the #18 has the short bed, lateral and depth adjustments that are da bomb. Only had mine cleaned up for a couple of days now, but it's clearly competing with my low angle Craftsman for best block on the block.


----------



## Dcase

I think my favorite of the bench planes is my 5 1/2 but its pretty much a tie with the 4 1/2.

Brandon- were you the one who was saying the other day that you bought a Hock iron for your 4 1/2? I have a hock iron and breaker in my 4 1/2 and love it. I personally have no problem with the look of the hock blades. Its a great blade.


----------



## BrandonW

I'm enjoying the answers-and yes, it's like choosing between children, that was the whole point. If I were to answer the question in terms of which plane I use the most, it would be the #5, but there's something about a nice 4 1/2, it has similar dimensions as a stout tank!


----------



## donwilwol

If I had to pick a favorite it would be my 604.










Its one of the few (maybe only) plane that I regularly use that I never restored. I cleaned it up and I started using it. I paid pretty close to retail at a flea market, again, very unusual for me. I still believe its one of the best smoothers I've ever handled.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Don, I love that plane!


----------



## BrandonW

Don, if I had a 604 like that one, it'd be my favorite too!


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, I have a 5 1/2, but it's the old style with the 2 1/4" blade. It's definitely fun to use, but I think I'd enjoy the one with a 2 3/8" blade more. I'm seeing a trend toward beefy planes.

Yes I go the Hock iron currently in my type 11 Bailey 4 1/2 and I think it will perform very well. But let's be real, Dan, that big square top just makes the plane say, "I care only about performance and not how I look." ;-)


----------



## Dcase

I also have the old style 5 1/2 with the smaller blade. I love it.

I am sorry but I still have to disagree about the Hock irons. I just don't see them as ugly. I don't really have any opinion on the look of the Hock iron. I don't think it looks good or bad. It just looks.. lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And if I'd ever be possessed enough to buy a bedrock, a single bedrock, which would y'all recommend as being THE ONE that best leverages it's bed-rockiness enough to pay the price?


----------



## bandit571

back from a Rust Hunt! I spent a whoppin' $11.21 this morning. That was a nice COLD walk downtown. 7 blocks, one way. Old march wind didn't help much, either..

So, what DID I get for the "King's Ransom"?









Sized at a #4, Stanley handyman









Rehab Center is still open. $8 for the Handyman, whew! Another Plane for re-hab?









$2 out the door for that one.









As for the last $1.21? Wellll….









Anew handle will just HAVE to be made, I guess









Think it was worth that long walk?


----------



## donwilwol

^Smitty. None. I'd never pay the full price again. And I said close to retail. I think I paid $100 for it. I have a #605 that I got for $50. I bought one for $15, and sold it for $115. The real advantage (IMHO) is they look cool and the cool kids have them. From a user perspective, 1-8 will do the same.

I'm looking for a 608. I don't believe it will do anything my #8 won't do, I just think they are cool. I won't pay $200 for one though. Until I find one in the wild for a reasonable price, I'll go without.

I have a newer 5 1/2 english if anybody is looking for one. Brandon, I'd trade even for the smaller bladed 5 1/2, but you'd probably be getting the short end of the stick. Mine is good, but I just got a good deal on another one.

Dan, I haven't formed an opinion on the Hock blades. I kind of like how they distinguish themselves from everything else.


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, you snuck in there. That saw looks like something I'd pick up. That looks like a challenge. Can't wait to see that restored. For $8 you couldn't go wrong on that handyman.


----------



## bandit571

Stamped under the lever cap: C-154 with what looks like an SI to the lower left side. Right below the "kidney-shaped hole: 12

Handles and the body are BLUE painted. THAT may change….....

As for the RED frog…...........


----------



## donwilwol

I think that's the typical colors for the handyman line. Most I've seen have had that color scheme.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I am right there with you on the Bedrocks. They look cool, but I'm not sure there's much of a user advantage of them over the Baileys. I have a 605 (flat sides), a K5, which is a rounded side 605 rebranded, and a 606 (rounded sides). I figure I'll slowly switch out my Baileys for Bedrocks if I can find them cheap. I'm only planning on having one or two planes in each size and what I have now is a pretty eclectic mix:

3 = Keen Kutter KK3
4 = Sargent VBM 409
4 1/2 = Baileys type 11 and type 17
5 = Keen Kutter K5 and Bedrock 605
5 1/2 = Union 5A (with some Keen Kutter parts)
6 = Bedrock 606
7 = Bailey 7
8 = Bailey 8

Dan, the Hock blades do distinguish themselves from the rest and one can just quickly glance at a plane and know it has a Hock iron. In that respect that's probably a good thing for Ron Hock.

As a side note, there's also a biblical scholar named Ron Hock and I have a couple of his books.


----------



## donwilwol

what, no 5 1/4?


----------



## BrandonW

Nope, no 5 1/4 yet. They seem to go for a lot and usually the affordable ones are too late for my liking. I'll keep an eye out for one though. Just haven't found a really good deal yet.

I almost bought a Four Square 5 1/4 (Junior Jack), but passed on it. I've seen them cleaned up to be nice planes, so maybe that was my fault. 

Bandit, you sure have your work cut out for your!


----------



## donwilwol

This isn't a complete list, but here is what I have that I wouldn't part with unless I got some kind of upgrade

#2 - Stanley, broken side
#3 - 2 - Nice stanley low knobs
#4 - Bedrock 604, Stanley low knob #4 (Might get replaced with one I'm working on now) S4(new). A sargent 409 that thanks to Brandon can not be cleaned up. 
#4 1/2 Stanley low knob. Millers Falls #10
#5 1/4 - Stanley
#5 - Bedrock 605. A5, S5, Stanley low knob #5
#5 1/2, Newer model 5 1/2. This could be upgraded someday to a low knob. Its a kidney shaped hole cap with a plastic adjuster.
#6 - Stanley low knob #6
#7 - Stanley low knob #7
#8 - Stanley low knob #8

LN # 62.
Veritas scraper.

I've got a few Millers Falls. The #10 listed above will never leave. Other may or may not. 
I just bought 2 Ohio Tools, a 6 and a 7. Different purchases at different times. I am thinking of starting an Ohio tools metal bench plane collection. Still in the decision phase.
A Union #6 may be sold off.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I saw a sweet 4 1/2 Ohio Tool Co on ebay a couple of days ago, I would have alerted you to it had I known you were thinking of a collection. It sold for 33 dollars. Let me know what you think of those Ohios.

A sargent 409 that thanks to Brandon can *not* be cleaned up.

I'm sorry, what did I do? ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, not a dreamy handplane but a pretty cool place to put handplanes. New addition to this corner of the shop space (look deep into the corner):









Didn't spot it? An old Stanley Works pine shipping box on the wall!










A previous owner put hinges on it and made it a junk box (I got it empty), so I went with that for now. Glued some scrap together to get very simple partitions in place for the #100, #101, #102, a #110 and some wierd squirrel tailed jointer picked up at an antique mart last spring.










Already looks like it's always been there.










And now, back to our regularly scheduled programming…


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, that's the sweetest box! I really like how you've made it into a block plane storage.


----------



## donwilwol

Sorry Brandon, it should have been
A sargent 409 that thanks to Brandon can no*w* be cleaned up. Now that I have a nice new sargent blade.

Smitty, that looks an awful lot like a sign a collector would have. And the fact that 113 is setting on top!


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I knew what you meant, I was just giving you a hard time. ;-)

Smitty, Don't listen to Don. Your planes are displayed in proximity to a Steel City mortiser--it shows they're meant for work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon, it's a first pass on what to do with it for sure (gets it off the benchtop, out of the way). There's print on the back, too, that's now going to waste, so I'm thinking of taking it off and integrating it as, perhaps, a raised panel on a tool cabinet door or something. Not decided yet… But I love the box and know it won't stay this box forever because there's more it could be. Didn't pay much, so there are no strings.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, it's *tool storage*, not a collector's item… Come to think of it, have you run any shavings through that 19' cooper's plane yet? Because my #113 has tasted wood for sure.


----------



## BrandonW

Zing!


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, it was meant as an envious dig. Although I've conceded to stepping over to the collector side from time to time, it's a cool piece. You may not have paid much, but it looks like the value is there.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Collector, Indeed!, he said in mocked huffiness and a smile on his face…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I know, Don. I am laughing over here, trust me.

Am I in denial? Maybe. But I've been doing very well not to pursue any multiples and actually have sold a few planes off to stay with the core (most of which you see right there on the wall). They all get used, but I know you know that.


----------



## BrandonW

Check out the home-made tote on this bad boy :










Gramps could have at least used rosewood. ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh my… Really expected to see that front screw extending through the sole in another picture but thankfully not. I'm sure it works! But I'm thinking grandad didn't own a set of rasps.


----------



## RGtools

Smitty I am bit bit slow today.

"But RG, which one? Five don't equal one, bro! " could you help me get that?

Side note: so glad it's friday, I am more done than a turkey on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry, RG. It was in reference to the straw poll of which one of your planes is your favorite? (at least I think it was Pick One, from Brandon)


----------



## donwilwol

how come all of these planes were in grampas basement. does saying they were your grandfathers really help sell?


----------



## bandit571

A little detective work in order:

Stamped under the frog: C 73

Stamped between the frog and rear handle MADEINUSA

Stamped behind that is an "L"

Under the lever cap: C-154 with a "S1" under it. A number 12 is also stamped under the cap.

On the frog itself; C-44 with that S1 to one side.

No stamps on the lateral adjuster. Lateral held on with a rivet.

Frog screws; round headed, with a long shoulder before the threads. Washer is a part of the assembly.

Rear tote: Similar to a #3 but shorter at the base. By about half. Bolt "heads' are alumnimum . Stamped under the rear tote; 8

on the lateral adjustor, out by the end, seems to by some sort of stamping, but too pitted to tell.

Most of the metal plating on the lever cap has flaked off. Will polish it up, though.

This will be a user. i still have the stock blade from that Great Neck #4. Same width, just an 1" (at least) longer than the rusty thing that was in there. And to think…...$8 for all of this…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, I guess they were all somebody's grandfather's tools at one point or another. Good point.


----------



## NBeener

I can't read this entire thread. I can't even read MUCH of this thread.

But … has anybody brought THIS up ? I KNOW I can resaw veneers thin enough, and … they are planes, and … they ARE launched by hand:










Thoughts ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hmmmm…. You have a good point there! Guess another few thousand posts ought to be spent on that plane topic! Thanks, Neil!


----------



## racerglen

Neil, Neil..
Too good, LMAO..


----------



## drfunk

Favorite "bench" plane to use: Type 13 #5
Favorite "bench" plane to look at: Crescent Mfg Co. #2C


----------



## BrandonW

Funk, you can't say this: Favorite "bench" plane to look at: Crescent Mfg Co. #2C and then NOT post a picture! I thought you knew the rules.


----------



## Dcase

Don/Brandon- I am also with you guys on the Bedrocks. I recently got my very first Bedrock a #606 that I bought from Shane and its a great plane but I couldn't tell any real performance difference when compared to my Bailey #6. I do like the Bedrocks but the prices on them are just crazy.

BTW- That 4 1/2 that sold for a ton of money the other day on Ebay, that seller usually gets a lot more money for his planes then the avg. He sells shop ready planes and he must have a good rep because I see all of his stuff sell for a lot. Normally a 4 1/2 would not sell for that much.

I just got a plane in the mail today. I finally bought myself a Stanley Low angle block plane. I ended up winning an auction for a #65. Its in really nice condition, its really clean and there is no rust. I will just have to tune it up a little and it will be ready to use. 









I am expecting a couple more planes in the mail here soon. I have a Keen Kutter 5 1/2kk on the way and a Stanley #40 1/2 scrub.

I sold an old Handsaw last week for a nice chunk of money so I figured I would just use that money to get myself some more planes. I cant wait to try the 40 1/2.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I like the 65. Its high on my want list.


----------



## drfunk

C'mon, I'm not currently looking at it! A quy has to go to work sometime. I also can't get a picture right now because my Workmate is currently occupied by a Millers Falls #21 Universal Drill Press in need of just a little tuning up. Tee hee…


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, nice score. I'd love a 65! I really need a low angle block. And by need I mean, want. According to Leach, they're fragile around the mouth, so be careful.


----------



## Dcase

I always passed on the low angle blocks because of the price. Even the non Stanley ones will often fetch a lot of money. I gave in though and paid a little over 40 dollars for the 65.

Last night I was working on that old barn lumber that I picked up the other day. While using my scrub plane on one of the boards I hit a big nail which destroyed the edge of the blade. Before using the plane I checked for nails and took Davids advice of cleaning the boards off with a wire brush. The nail was down into the wood though so I didn't see it. I am glad I decided to use my scrub before running it through my planer.


----------



## drfunk

Dan,

Woodcraft sells a little inexpensive metal detector that is actually pretty well reviewed. I have no first hand experience though.

For DIY i suppose you could make a little wand embedded with rare earth magnets to wave over the surface.


----------



## RGtools

ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't think anyone in the room could do that.

My favorite among the babies would have to be the 5…it can hog wood, smooth wood, joint small parts, shape. It can be used one handed, two handed, pushed, pulled and run on its side for shooting. It was one of the cheapest planes I bought at ~$25 and it has been a champ from minute one. Anyone getting into handwork needs a 5….it's kind of like the good chef's knife in your kitchen, it can do everything. You may want a paring knife or a fillet knife as you expand your skills but everything starts with a good middle of the road tool.

That being said, my planes are staying in my shop.

Same question, but favorite joinery plane? I started with a router and a short time ago that would be my answer, but now I would be torn between that and a good shoulder plane…used right the shoulder can just do more, but the router can do things more repeatably. Tough call.


----------



## Dcase

Dr- Funny you should bring up the idea of using a rare earth mag. Just this morning I was thinking to myself whether or not that would work. I have some rare earth magnets so I may give that a try.

Favorite joinery plane…. Well I have not really figured out my router plane yet so that one just sits on a shelf. I would have to say my Veritas shoulder plane. It amazes me how fine that plane is and how well it works. However I also love my #48 T&G plane. The 48 is so easy to use and its hard to mess up when using.


----------



## Bertha

Remember that Walker Turner drill press I've been looking for? My vintage guy just found a pristine one. Will post pics when owner.


----------



## mochoa

Those are both on my wish list, router plane and a T&G plane.

Dan make the rare earth magnet rig and send that idea into a magazine, I'll bet you get a little reward for that. I think Popular Woodworking gives out Lee Valley Tools gift certificates.


----------



## drfunk

The one problem with the rare earth magnet wand is strong magnets are none-too inexpensive. If you've got a pile sitting around, great! If not, the store-bought electric wands are a lot cheaper. I believe they probably work off of eddy currents which gives you a much greater penetration depth than a permanent magnet B field.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You've got it on the way, Al?? That's HUGE! Kudos, man!!

Joinery Plane: the #45, followed very, very closely by the #48. So closely that I want a #49, too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A package arrived today with my next couple of project tools:




























So, what does the sum of these parts equal? How about a #11 Belt Plane and a #62 low angle jack?










Both need work, and with a nod to Don it's clear the #11 has no real use (hance is, sigh, a collectible to me…). But I have high hopes for the #62. There is a chip out of the mouth and out of the tail, but those don't affect use. A lever is on the way for the mouth, I'll patch up the tote, and the knob is otherwise perfect (no checks, cracks, etc). Need a new iron, and the plan is to get two of them via Lie-Nielsen: one regular, one toothed. This #62 will be (hope, hope) a true phoenix…

But as-is, they do eat!!



















That's all for now!


----------



## Dcase

HAHA Smitty I love that you have a photo showing the belt plane actually in use on wood. Thats the greatest thing I have seen in a long time.

That 62 looks nice as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And I'm pulling that #11, too.


----------



## Dcase

This is not anything to do with hand planes but I just came across this on ebay and it had me scratching my head…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Triple-Claw-Carpenters-Hammer-/260968249877?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc2eb7a15#ht_720wt_1344

Its a triple claw hammer. I am shocked at how much money this is going for and I am also stumped as to why this was made. Would a triple claw be of some kind of advantage?


----------



## donwilwol

I know one thing Dan, if I ever see one I'll pick it up. I can't think of any advantage. I can't think of why it would be worth anything at all.


----------



## SamuelP

Double claws are much more common, but still rare. They go for big bucks. Triple claws are more so.


----------



## donwilwol

OK Dan, now i get it. Look here

When your pulling a long nail, as the nail comes out you need more leverage. I always just stick a piece of wood, my cats paw or something else under the hammer to raise it to give more leverage. With that hammer, you just go to the next claw. I'm not sure it would fit in the tool belt very well thought.

I guess its valuable just because its rare.


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, a huge congrats on that 62! That is going to be your new favorite plane, I can tell. And the #11, sure, why not. ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lots of lapping needed on the #62. Adjustable mouth vs. sole:


----------



## lysdexic

Enjoyed the activity today.

Smitty - what is the round thing caught in between the adjustable mouth and sole. Right there at the end. Its white? BTW congrats on the #62.

Dan- That #65 is a handsome plane.

I am enjoying a #9 but it is not made by Stanley. It is made by Magic Hat. I love Friday evening after a long productive week.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, looks like some time is going into that. Well worth it. I didnt think you were in the acquisition phase…great looking plane. I have envy!


----------



## Brit

Phew! Finally caught up.

My one plane would be my LN 4 1/2. Love it.

Congrats Smitty. This is what you should be aiming for:










...and no, it isn't mine unfortunately.


----------



## mochoa

Congrats Smitty, looks like you need to shim that pice up some kind of way.


----------



## Marlow

Any plane that has 1 thou curly shavings spilling from it suits my needs just fine.


----------



## drfunk

Smitty - I wouldn't lap it, I'd shim it to the right height.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

After about 30 minutes of lapping. Getting there.










You can see where I've hit adjusting plate; that's huge. Previous owner did some tricks to get every thou out of the blade; there's nothing left, and his tricks pushed the sole out right at the mouth. A rockwell 60/62 from LN ought to help keep things in shape and prevent more chipping.

Lysdexic, a shaving fragment. Andy, that image is burned in my mind. No cure for ragged nickle coating, so we'll see. And this #62 will be it's own. Don't want to bog down Al's thread. Finally, it was a deal I just couldn't pass on. Always wanted a #62, wasn't going to fess up the $ required to get one. Then Leach came along with his March list…


----------



## drfunk

Oops, too late.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And, spotted a flyer for an estate auction tomorrow, about 10 miles from here. "100+ planes, including wooden planes' from Keen Kutter, Shapleighs, Diamond Edge, Simmonds, etc. I'll be there at 7:30am for viewing, sale starts at 10am…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry, Doc, didn't see that! I realize it's alot of mtl, might weaken the mouth, but I gotta… Wish me luck…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Done through 400 grit.


----------



## ShaneA

Coming along nicely Smitty. How does it look against the straight edge? Almost there?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I got a package from woodcraft today. *I didn't take photos of me opening it like Bertha does because I knew it wouldn't look good. It was two Groz hand planes. I bought a #3 and a #4. Why? Because they are on clearance for about 15 bucks each, so why not?

Anyway, anyone who knows Groz planes will tell you that opening the box is like spinning the chamber and playing roulette. You never know what you're going to get. They make them in India (they're fair copies of the old Record planes) and they have ZERO quality control.

The plane itself always comes covered in thick grease that is everywhere, including the tote and knob. Lots of cleanup before you even know what you have. You can bet you'll be doing some filing to clean up rough casting here and there. The chip breaker is always a problem, absolutely unusable out of the box. But once it's properly sanded to fit the blade tightly, it's fine. The blades always need a lot of work, and occasionally you may need to clean up around the frog and mouth if the casting is rough and do some minor flattening on the sole.

Seem like a lot of work? Well, that's why Woodcraft stopped selling them. But buying an old plane can be a lot of work too. And you'll pay a lot more for one that looks as nice as these new ones do when they are tuned up.

Anyway, I have a handful of Groz planes, and they are worth the clearance price if anyone wants to check out the Woodcraft website and see if they have any left!


----------



## TechRedneck

Smitty

Hope you do well at that auction. Sounds like fun, as long as the deep pocket collectors stay away.


----------



## Bertha

Now Smitty, THAT'S how you post a box full of new tools!


----------



## lysdexic

Posted by Schwarz, but as far as instruction on how to 6 square stock with a jointer….. this explanation is as good as any I have read.

For those who like vintage, this is for you. Quite enjoyable.

English Mechanic 1892 PDF


----------



## mochoa

stumpy those groz planes are a good deal at $15. I dont need any of the sizes they are selling or I would get one.

lysdexic, i read that article, its a good read. I'm going to do the straight edge and chalk trick.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking good Smitty. That is quite a bit of lapping, did it open the mouth by a noticeable amount?

Questions for the panel:

Am i correct in thinking that this requires further lapping to bring the corners in line? (Apologies for the picture quality. It was difficult for me to get one that showed the corners without glare.)









This is the iron from my #7, the previous owner has put a slight camber in the iron, will that be detrimental for edge jointing?

Thank ya Gentlemen.


----------



## superdav721

Scott thanks for the pdf.


----------



## lysdexic

*Smitty* - Shane said "I didnt think you were in the acquisition phase…great looking plane."

Yea, I thought that you were going to "rest" for a while :^)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tony - Yes, I'd keep going to get it done, because you only have to do the back right once…

Straight edge shot:









Tote glued up and in clamps, adjustable mouth 'plate' doesn't seem to be original due to depth against rails (now lapped out) and it wasn't even across the front of the plane. Some grinder work and 400 grit sandpaper took care of that. So a couple hours work invested in this #62 so far. I'll place the irons order on Monday.

Thanks Al, I've learned from the best.

Mouth opening? I did just a bit of filing to even out a small chip. There's still the big one, but that's nothing I can affect a change to. Mouth closes real nice…


----------



## NBeener

Smitty: I've only lapped soles twice, and … just watching you do it … I'm starting to sweat. Nice little workout, huh ?

Cool new toys ! I may have to keep up with this thread. I'm eyeing a CL old school Stanley #8 jointer plane, but … I think he wants a bunch too much money:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How much? It's a low knob, can't tell if the iron is short or not. With lateral, maybe $75, +\- ??


----------



## bandit571

Another little workout? My type 9, Bailey #8c was just $25…......... and a wee bit of work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, you find the deals, Man! 

Niel, this is The Epic Thread and I for one would love to have you as a regular! Welcome!


----------



## lysdexic

Nice going *Smitty*. I take it the tote came back together OK. I am happy for you.

*Tony*, I agree with Smitty. I'd keep going until the lapped surface just about makes those corners dissappear. Then I'd relief the sharp corner. I have read that a jointer iron needs a slight camber. More than a smoother but much less than a jack. That is what I do at least.

*Neil*: That looks like a type 11 or earlier. Do you have any more info.


----------



## NBeener

He wants $150. Here's the ad:

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/tls/2862147130.html

Little-to-no info, though….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

We'll see about the tote tomorrow… No luck and I'll have to remove material to get to fresh, flat wood and reglue, then have rasp file and sandpaper follow up :-(.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Neil, that actually looks like a pre-lateral type… As a user, the lateral is huge to me. That's a chunk of change, and i'm thinking it's priced as a collectible.


----------



## ShaneA

That is a nice 8, but $150 seems a bit strong.


----------



## lysdexic

Neil, I just looked through some completed listings on ebay and it seems that a #8 goes for $75 -$150. But closer to $75 than not. The prices vary as always. I didn't really study them though.

Once again, I agree. I use the lateral adjuster a lot. I haven't devolved to adjusting the iron with a hammer yet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Devolved. That's funny.


----------



## mochoa

Anthony I had that issue with an old blade I bought, I would grind it down a little more and then knock the corners off.


----------



## ShaneA

Devolved, great word Scott.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If I find some specialty Stanleys I don't have in the till at the sale tomorrow at good prices, just may pull another trigger or two. Sorry, guys. The mind is weak… But when opportunity knocks.


----------



## ShaneA

You will probably pull a "Don" and come home with a baker's dozen : )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, that'd be sweet! I have no idea how many folks around here might know values of pre-war Stanleys but I'm about to find out.


----------



## BrandonW

Good luck Smitty! I hope you find some great deals on some planes.

Okay, looking for advice. I recently fixed up a scrub plane. I even made a new tote and knob (I hate making totes!), but now I have some extra parts, enough to make an extra plane to sell. I have a traditional iron and lever cap as well as an extra thick iron and brass lever cap. I really like the brass cap, but it's definitely not Stanley made--which one do you guys like best?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sell the brass to folks who like shiny things, keep real for yourself?

EDIT for typo…


----------



## lysdexic

I like shiny things but prefer the size and shape of the original iron and lever cap in tis case.

Al likes two toned tools. Sell it to him.


----------



## Bertha

Did someone say Tommy Twotone? Thanks for that pdf, Scott; I agree that it's all there. In re above, you definitely don't want any camber on a jointer. I really like that jointer and I generally prefer pre-laterals in everything EXCEPT the jointer. I use it in situ too much to fiddle with a hammer. 
.
I hope to have a wood gloat later today. Going to pick up a load of "barnwood" from my wormy chestnut guy. He says he doesn't know what's in there. As always, if there are any goodies, I'll share.
.
I made my decision about Festool v Fesfool. I'm going non-Festool. I did all the math, took a long hard look at my abilities, and couldn't justify it. However, having done all the math, McFeeley's is the way to go. The plunge75/36extractor is the best combo deal. Anyhow, that's in the past. I'll be buying a lot of planes now, so I should have more to share soon.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I like them both. Did you make the brass cap? Keep the Stanley for cool, and the work horse for work.


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Smitty, good luck at the auction…................


----------



## donwilwol

ok, sorry about the multiple post, I'm catching up here.

Neil, that #8 looks pretty nice. First "I am asking $150 for the Stanley Plane" probably mean offer $100. $100 would be a decent deal. If its got the frog adjustment screw, it is a low knob, looks like plenty of blade left, and knob and tote look original, I'd may even go the $150 if I needed one.(I like the adjuster screw, even though its not a real requirement) I paid $100 for mine and it need work.

Its worth a little extra to hold it in your hands before shelling out the cash.


----------



## NBeener

Thanks much, All.

He's had the ad up for a while, on and off. If/when I'm bored, I may reach out to him. He has a few different models, but … I'm not looking for a trailer queen. Gotta' be a good grocery getter/daily driver.

As you were…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sale was huge for cheap block planes:









Coupl more pictures later…


----------



## BrandonW

Brandon, I like them both. Did you make the brass cap? Keep the Stanley for cool, and the work horse for work.

Don, I didn't make the brass cap, but it has grown on me. Really I like them both, but have to sell one because I want to sell a complete scrub plane. Is anyone here interested in buy a Stanley 40? It won't be the one pictured above, but it will have one of the lever caps in the photo.


----------



## donwilwol

Whoa Smitty, looks like you hit the mother load.

Brandon, I'd say post a picture and price. I don't need one (not that that ever stopped me before) but I'm sure some one on here would want one.

Off to do a little rust hunting myself.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the advice guys, i appreciate it.

i am quickly starting to loath the process of flatting the backs, as i try to get a working set of reclaimed/restored chisels and bench planes together. The fact that i don't have a grinder/belt sander and do it all on sandpaper and stones might be a big portion of the the problem but the appeal of the $40ish replacement irons is becoming more apparent as i progress.

Scott - Thank you for the link, good stuff.

Brandon - Which one works better? Keep that one. Pretty only goes so far.

Al - looking forward to the pictures.

Smitty - Congrats on that big haul. Haha, Shane called that one!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Some woodies!









And brace heaven was here this am:


----------



## RGtools

Walk away from this thread for a day and it's hard to catch up.

Marlow, welcome and I so agree with you.

Smitty….awesome, just awesome.

Tony. I hate flattening backs myself, of all the tasks in woodworking I loath it the most. For that reason you will really appreciate the first time you take a LN chisel out of the box and put it to work in 6 minutes. Good plane blades are the same way.


----------



## thedude50

well guys some bad news I didn't get the 604.5 from Patrick as my email malfunctioned while in the luxor major bummer I really wanted that plane however with the bad there is always a good I won this yesterday http://www.ebay.com/itm/290678406430?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I wanted an all bronze one but this will do it matches my 62 s so it wont be a adopted step son it will fit in just fine with my growing collection of ln planes I want a no 7 and a no8 from ln then i think i am done my bedrock collection is almost done do you guys know if they made quarter size bedrocks i have never seen one so if they exist i will have to find some to complete my flat top collection

I have just entered into a partner ship with a close friend well he is the big partner and i am the little partner he gets 85 % and pays all the fees I get a strait 15% and i keep that he supply's all the inventory and I photograph and list all the planes and ship them etc I handle all the customers and he has to go out and find the planes to sell we will begin by selling off his huge selection of bedrocks as you guys are my dear friends I will give you first stab at any plane we are going to list then i will list them in the trade forum for one week with our asking price then I will put them on eBay and sell them to the masses who have recently gone insane over bedrocks and the prices continue to soar this is great because he bought these planes a long time ago and he will make a huge profit on them because of the inflation of the planes I am never as lucky as he is oh well ya live and learn I am also bidding on another 604.5 on ebay I hope i win it too it is a Stanley


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

These might have been my Don moment, but I left before they sold…


----------



## BrandonW

So did you win any auctions, Smitty?


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, I would have been paralyzed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There was precious little stanley there, and what was didn't do anything for me… As in a 110 block, a #6 sole and assorted stanley frogs. I've got a couple/three braces, all I need, and the partials of mismatched h&r planes were alternately comPlete or missing irons or finials. Too much like work…


----------



## Brit

*Scott* - I've been paralysed since Smitty posted that picture of those planes and there's no-one else in the house. Can somebody call 911?

Wait, that won't help. Can somebody call 999?

*Dude* - I love my LN 4 1/2. It's a great plane.


----------



## ShaneA

Lance there is a 605 1/4. It is spendy…imagine that.

Smitty, no adoptions at all?


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, good to know you didn't walk away empty-handed. Thanks for the photos, too!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

None :-(


----------



## canadianchips

HOLY CRAP.
Do I get Royalties ?
Someone just posted pictures of my tools …..
Oooppps, not mine…......."I don't have those folding chairs at my place"......lol


----------



## BrandonW

Chips, we're all at your place placing bids on your tools. You better hurry back quick like.


----------



## superdav721

Smitty where was that at drooooool. It takes me a few years just to find that many,,,,, droolll.


----------



## bandit571

And I thought I was doing good…...

I started a post about that Handyman re-hab. Got the new handles onboard today. Still need a finish. Tried out the plane on some hardwood today as well. "Money Shots" are over in that post. I have to work at my "night" job the next four nights, so won't get much done til next weekend.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here's the end result of a full day at two different auctions. An Orion handsaw and a haul of milled chrrry wood:



















Spent $71


----------



## ShaneA

Nice, I love a good deal on wood. Project in mind, or just for stock up?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stocking up, my friend. Wood don't go bad…  About 20 pieces total, 10" across, 5/4 thick, 10' long. $70. Most all of it looks usable, too. Air dried. Need to make something shaker, i think…

Really was psyched when I first hit the tool room this am. But just nothing… There were a couple nice Union jacks, and a bunch of keen kutter merchandise (but no bedrock-style planes or even. On-block kk's. A whole ox of irons, but nothing I wanted to wait on… I tried.


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, you suck! That is quite a haul!


----------



## Brit

Smitty - That's a nice load of Cherry, but hang on a minute. If that cost $70, then you got the hand saw for $1? Why can't I find bargains like that?


----------



## AnthonyReed

When i saw your first picture i thought your big haul would be tools …. congrats on the wood. Impressive display of self control there Smitty


----------



## donwilwol

Nice haul Smitty. I like cherry. I just made a knob and tote out of cherry. I picked up a cool looking Sargent 5206 block today. Pic's to follow.


----------



## Bertha

That cherry is outstanding, Smit. Like Scott, I was paralyzed by the woodbodies. My lumber trip was questionable. All reclaimed barn siding, some oak, some poplar, some totally rotten. The planer will tell.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have yet to build anything of cherry… It's a must, now! Sorry, Andy. It's an Orion, by Pittsburgh Saw Company anybody heard of it


----------



## donwilwol

Todays haul. I think the sargent block is pretty cool (5206). I thought it was different enough to buy it. I bought the wood plane basically because it has a bucther blade in it.

I didn't have a stanley rule and this antiques shop had a box full for $15 ea. I found the best one and brought it home.

Smitty. I'm pretty sure you will fall in love with cherry. Its a nice wood to work with and makes beautiful finished stuff. I made this hoosier for the wife, but have used it for everything from window trim to furniture, and as of this morning, a knob and tote for a #4.


----------



## dakremer

These are the little jewels I found in my neighbor's shop! They need a good cleaning and a good sharpening and they'd probably work great!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, Dak! Incredible find, and those tools need you to help them return to productive life….


----------



## dakremer

I would be too nervous to try and get these back to fighting condition. I've never done it - I'll wait to practice on my own tools!!


----------



## lysdexic

Lumber purchase for the day. It is not "vintage" and it was not free. Getting ready for workbench build.


----------



## thedude50

damn Scott you are ahead of me mine is ordered and paid for but is will take about ten to 14 days for it to arrive I cant frigging wait for this to happen is that two types of wood in the photo I see maple and something dark like walnut

what plan are you using for your build I would like to see it in sketch up so many projects so little time


----------



## waho6o9

That's going to be an awesome table Scott. Can't wait for the progress pictures. Very nice.


----------



## lysdexic

Lance, the lumber is an "Appalachian" soft maple which is darker with defects and ambrosia worm holes. That is for the top. The darker is #1 common cherry. It has many defects and there will be a good bit of waste. That is for the legs. Both were about $3/ bd. ft.

As a novice woodworker I chickened out and decided to follow a plan. In the long run I think it will be more efficient for me and a better end result. I am building a split top roubo.


----------



## BrandonW

Scott, that is a seriously awesome haul of lumber! Can't quite tell what it is from the photo, but I'm still envious. Best wishes on your bench build.

Now here's a sweet Stanley A18-but I have to ask who in their right mind would drill a hanging hole in the adjustable mouth?


----------



## ShaneA

Good luck on the build Scott. Looks like you got some beefy lumber to work with.

Brandon, that is abuse! There should be a hotline to report the offender.


----------



## NBeener

*Smitty*: Great cherry gloat ! If you (any of us) don't … at least *like* cherry … you're in the wrong hobby ;-)

*Bertha*: you DO like cherry, don't you ?? ;-)

*Scott*: stacked-and-stickered-to me-is like dinner on the plate. I just can't wait to dig in. Very nice ! Nice to do business with people who know how to seal the ends, too !


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don - i really like the look of that Sargent, i have never seen one before. If you have time would you please post a side view of it?

Woot! Congratulations Scott. i am excited to see your bench come together. i love workbenches, i hope i get my abysmal skills improved to the point that i can get a decent one built.

Brandon - Wow, the only thing that could make that worse would be scenery painted on it. Damn shame.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, you gotta be kidding me, re: hang hole. What a moron for a previous custodian of that plane.

Lysdexic- woot indeed! Looks awesome, wish I could be there for it!

Oh, and I hate tote repair.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, that Sargent block Rocks! Ditto, more pics requested!


----------



## Brit

Scott - If I was an American, I'd probably say Woot! But I'm English, so I'll simply say "What a spiffing stash of lumber old boy!" I hope you find time to blog about the build. Are you going to use Benchcrafted hardware?


----------



## bandit571

Sometimes, it is just easier to make a new tote…......

Handyman looks like it MIGHT be a nice little smoother. Mouth will close up better than the Great Neck #4. Just need to sharpen irons a wee bit better…......


----------



## Bertha

Scott, shoot me a PM about what you paid for that. I might have to make a trip. I've got to either buy or build a bench. It can't wait. I'm going split top with a leg and tail. No cabinets.


----------



## lysdexic

*Al*, The cost of the wood was based on the fact that I am going for a two-toned look ;^)

*Brit*, yepper, I am going with the Benchcrafted hardware. I know that I won't build another bench soon, if ever. I want it to go well during construction and be a pleasure to use for years to come.

I am going to try and do a step by step, Smitty type blog.


----------



## lysdexic

Don, 
Your Stanley rule looks to be in great shape. I had bought a similar Lufkin that was so dark that I had to do the wood bleach treatment so that the scale was readable. I have a fetish for rules and layout tools.

What is the bedding angle on the block plane? It looks close to nil.


----------



## Bertha

^you going benchcrafted for everything? Using BC plans?


----------



## Bertha

OK, wrong forum I know but steer me if you can. I've got a truck-full of reclaimed barn siding. Mostly unusable. In fact, maybe all unusable. Rot, water, dry, ugly. However, there might be a few salvageable oak and poplar pieces in there. BUT….there are a ton of blacksmith'd nails in there. Faceted, probably 2.5 - 3 inch in average length. I know there are people who look for these. I'll let you know how much I end up with and if it's worth it, help me find them a home. I'll try to dress one down and post a pic.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is the split top going to stay open? I've seen wide split version fitted with removable trays and even solid boards when a flat surface is preferred.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, 
I've not completely decided.


----------



## bandit571

my Group photo shoot ( #8c away on assignment, with the #110 along)









And, a Welcome to the newest member of this growing Family









He hasn't figured out his "Best Side" yet…









What's next at the re-hab shop? I do have a little backsaw that is getting a new, Walnut handle.

What is next on the Plane family? Maybe IF i can find a #5 that fits my "high" standards. I have a Block plane, a #33 scrub plane, a #3 smoothy, and TWO #4s. Don't want to forget that big #8c jointer, and a #129 Fore plane. A #5 should fit in somewhere. We'll see, no rush right now (no $$$ either)


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, the rule is looks almost new. I've looked a tons of these, and it wasn't something I wanted to restore. That's why I waited.

Al, I see those nails on sale at all the flea markets. I'm sure they are on ebay too. Many people are looking to use them for projects. You shouldn't have any problem finding them a home. I'd take a few.

Bandit, nice family photo.

Good day in the shop today. I finished a bunch of projects.

Cleaned up the Sargent 5602

















For those that want to see more of this, I'll post a blog of the cleanup soon.

A #5 ready to roll. A nice new walnut tote.









Ohio #7. This one I'll keep for sure









The S4. Shes a Beauty.









A #5 Jack









A #4 with nice new cherry knob and tote. Knob has cherry and maple laminates


----------



## ShaneA

Great job Don, the S4 looks amazing.


----------



## Bertha

Don, you're an animal. Like Shane, I love the S4. Something about that thing. I never thought I'd love the cherry totes but I sure do. Really nice work.


----------



## lysdexic

Don, as usual, that is very impressive work.


----------



## Brit

I love them all Don. You're the daddy!


----------



## ksSlim

The bar rises yet again! NICE Don.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, all are unbelievable Don.

Love that block!

My #62 tote refused all methods of repair and is a lost cause. So i've rehabbed and reshaped the tote off a late 60s Craftman smoother…










Still needs more finishing, but I'm getting somewhere!


----------



## ShaneA

Just lost by $1 a 607 roundside. I was prepared to go $101 del., it took $102. You would think as many auctions as I have lost, that I would get over the bitterness…but I dont : (


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ouch…


----------



## donwilwol

You'll get the next one Shane.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, I am with you, man. I lost two this weekend myself. It just bums me out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don i really like that Sargent. Thanks for the additional pictures. i saw that you put it to task in the 'Show The Restoration' thread, does its performance match the aesthetics? Top notch work all around. The abundance of your restorations is making me suspect you have an employee or two that you have not fessed up to 

Looking good Smitty.

Sorry to hear it Shane. There will be others.


----------



## racerglen

So, here's where the 605.5 sits. I took a good look at it and decided the japanning was too far gone
to just touchup.










frog and base fit like a glove, flat and sweet.









other than the stinky broken rear tote the usual bits of rust and such on the blade and chip breaker she's pretty good.
One minor repair to the leading edge of the frog, it'd been too far forward at some point and had some nicks.









A light file job took care of that, not too much, just enough to smooth it without loosing the edge.










I'm no Don or Dan on speed, and just too much else on the go to speed it up.
Killed a Dremel wire brush in 5 minutes yesterday tying to get at some of the goop my paint stripper wasn't touching..
Warantee dang it..


----------



## dbray45

Must have been a good weekend for shows and auctions. I went to Patina and scored. I managed to find a 40 1/2 scrub plane, Sargent #2, Stanley #3, compass plane, key hole saw, saw set, spoke shave and a baby anvil without breaking the budget.










They all need some work and the process had already tarted on the compass plane, the scrub, and the #2. The tools are not the pristine sit on the shelf tools, too expensive. I sharpened up the scrub and it is incredible how it removes and cleans things up. THe compass plane was siezed up with rust and someone, probably on Saturday, tried to get it to work and the metal broke. After a good cleaning, braised the failed part, she works like a dream. The #2 is sharpened (mostly) just to see how it works on some poplar.


----------



## SamuelP

Daid - Where is Patina?


----------



## dbray45

http://www.patinatools.org/

They do a tool auction and sale where vendors come in from all over. Unofficially, it starts at about 4:30 AM, bring your own light, tables are set up in the parking lot - weather permitting. At 9:00AM the doors open and there are vendors indoors. In the afternoon, there is an auction.

One guy had a large trashcan full of handsaws. When he was ready to leave, he dropped the price to $200.00 including the trash can. Equated to about $6.00 a saw. Another guy had a tabletop engine lathe, last year, there were about 7 different people with manual and power forges. There were a lot of hand planes this year. One guy had 3 or 4 MF (looked like #4 or #5 planes, in the box, mint condition, not even a scratch on them. Last year, I bought a very nice 1/2" Jacobs chuck for my drill press for $25.00. You never know what you will find - flea market for tools.


----------



## skeemer

Question for you hand plane enthusiasts. If I wanted to remove the japanning on a plane and go for the all metal look, would that be practical or will the iron rust over time?


----------



## dbray45

Depends upon how you take care of them, where you live etc…


----------



## skeemer

I live about 30 minutes from you, in Eldersburg!


----------



## dbray45

I keep a dehumidifier going at all times. I don't have a problem with rust as a rule in my basement. Without it, my tools would probably rust.


----------



## BrandonW

Just caught up and have enjoyed looking all the plane rehabs posted here!

Skeemer, you can coat the metal with shellac or some other clear finish that would prohibit the rust.


----------



## Bertha

Skeem, I put a coat of wax on mine and haven't had a problem. You could always spray the metal with a clear satin sealant. Most of my tools don't rust but the few that do, I can't seem to stop it.


----------



## donwilwol

Skeemer, untreated metal is prone to rust quicker. Brandon's suggestion is a good one. Remember its typical for the exterior sides to be bare metal anyhow, so either way you'll need to keep it oil or waxed. You could just do the same for the inside. I use a product called fluid film. It works very well.


----------



## patron

congratulations on so many comments
and so much info for all *Al*

i like to drop in from time to time 
just to see how every one is doing

with so much uncharted water 
and so any directions to go in
i offer this light house to help steer your way









and a friend for your dog too


----------



## superstretch

Stumbled across this last night: 
http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/2897097970.html

Any ideas what it is?

edit: #8?


----------



## donwilwol

Ho lee Schitt is right.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I'm reading on my phone, but I'd say it's. A Stanley #8.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan my only doubt would be it looks like a 6 in the front so it could be a 608 (early one) with a Stanley cap. That would make it much more valuable.


----------



## superstretch

I'm just looking through an ID site.. the 608 has sides that flare up, flatten out, the go back down, correct? Whereas the 8 has curved sides..

Edit: Should have kept reading.. there are round sided ones too


----------



## superstretch

While I'm at it, I found this.. I've never heard of "Lakeside" before..

http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/2884510008.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That plane in NY is a hard study through such a crappy image, but the kidney-hole cap plus the rounded shoulder iron looks recent. And it appears there's the raised edge band at the front and back of the sole. I'm thinking it's just as likely a T17 as anything. But again, crappy pic…

Lakeside is a hardware brand (Simmonds, maybe?) from the turn of the last century and later. I have a lakeside paring chisel that's excellent, haven't used anything else of that name but I've seen planes and chisels surface from time to time. Not bad stuff, not necessarily sought after either.


----------



## skeemer

Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## carguy460

I'm really enjoying this thread…it has given me hope for building my own tool arsenal! Yesterday I made my second plane purchase (three planes in my shop now!) at an antique store…I don't know if it was worth anything or not, but I got a filthy (though seemingly functional) #5 for $17…










The only damage that I can find is a small chip on the depth adjusting knob, but it functions, so I'll let it be for now!




























Disregard the cheap #4 that snuck its way into the pictures, it must be jealous…its a new Stanley with plastic tote…don't judge me, it works well and it was free!!!

I know its nothing special, but I wanted to post something!!! I'll post pics once I've got it cleaned up and making shavings.


----------



## BrandonW

I think that is a #8 Bailey. I think the six you're reading Don is a B for Bailey.


----------



## BrandonW

Jason, that Bailey 5 should clean up pretty well! It's always nice to find planes with perfect totes.


----------



## Dcase

Got a couple planes in the mail today. I got a Stanley 40 1/2 scrub plane and Keen Kutter 5 1/2 plane.

Both planes are in pretty good shape and should only require a little cleaning and tuning.

I couldn't keep up with this thread over the weekend. We got some really nice weather here in MI so I spent most of the weekend in the shop cleaning and working on misc shop projects.


----------



## BrandonW

I've got proof that Chris Schwarz is the Antichrist. ;-) Here's a video of him trying to smash hand planes with a hammer.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/video/smashing_planes_video


----------



## racerglen

Evil man !
#3 Stanley from the early part of the 20tyh century, one of the rarer ones !!

(dibs on the parts, I've got a 3 that has broken frog, no blade cutterr or lever cap !)


----------



## Bertha

That is so not cool. I really liked the guy up to now


----------



## BrandonW

For the record, it seems that the plane was at least a type 16 onward from the frog design. But still, he's a plane killer.


----------



## mochoa

That was a little tough to watch.


----------



## racerglen

Still, it's prety amazing how the Veritas and Wood River took that beating !


----------



## Dcase

That video reminded me why I don't like Schwarz. Its not because he hit planes with a hammer, but its the way he talks. He just comes off like hes got some kind of ego. In the video he refers to the woodriver planes as "mystery planes from China" and I know he was expecting that block plane to shatter. It was almost like he expected it to shatter and when it didn't he seemed stunned. Here is this cheap POS plane from China, lets show everyone how cheap it is by smashing it with a hammer… What? It didn't shatter?

They knew the Stanley was going to shatter, they knew the Veritas wouldn't break so that tells me the whole point of the video was to try and make the Woodriver planes look cheap by smashing one of them. Also, I know the video was from 2009 but Woodcraft.com clearly states that the wood river planes are made of Ductile Iron. I guess Chris did not have that info at the time of this test. Had they known I bet this video would have never been made…

Thats the impression I get from the video.


----------



## racerglen

Stand by Al..
40 posts to go…
Where's that guy from Guiness anyway…


----------



## dbray45

That is like the movie RollerCoaster or Amuzement Park or something like that staring Martin Landau In Norfolk, in the late '70s, there was an ammusement park with an old wooden roller that the engineers condemmed as being unsafe. Hollywood found out and wanted to make a movie with falling apart.

They did their movie, dynamited a section of it expecting it to collapse - didn't, ran several cars on it with extra weight, didn't fall down even over the compramised section - just moved a little. after more takes than they wanted and nothing happened, they used a chainsaw, cut most of the supports, chained a buldozer to it and after a while, moving the whole thing off its supports, finally pulled it down. Sometimes things don't work as expected.


----------



## BrandonW

LOL, it would have been nice to see Schwarz use some dynamite on that Woodriver block plane.


----------



## bandit571

Just a comparision photo for the "mystery plane"









THIS one is a Bailey #8c Type 9


----------



## lysdexic

If I remember correctly there is someone on this thread who breaks #8 frogs.


----------



## bandit571

Working on the other parts of the latest "Rust Hunt" I have a small backsaw with the handle being fitted









As for the profile plane (@ $2) working on a "iron" of sorts. It came from another of my homemade profile planes.









That's right, an old beat-up file, as an iron. I'll cut the tang, and grind the new profile this week. Astragals on the way:


----------



## Dcase

Scott, I think your correct. In fact I think that person did a "hammer" test of their own 

I cant poke fun though, I am guilty of the very same thing. I used to remove the lateral adjustment levers on the frogs so that I could flatten the frogs without that getting in the way. I had the top of a frog snap off on me once and I have never tried removing that lever again.


----------



## Bertha

*If I remember correctly there is someone on this thread who breaks #8 frogs.*

There's a difference between a ginger peening attempt and a brazen hammer attack. Then again, I didn't have sponsors to please, only you to hold me accountable. I'm also not the smartest guy in the room, so there are a few more differences between me and the S. One of us handplaners should get a sponsor. Why the hell not? Guiness could pick up Glen. Budweiser could probably snatch up Dan. JusFine's a shoo-in for Molsen. Scott could probably grab Perrier


----------



## donwilwol

Jason, that #5 should turn out to be a great user. It looks like its in pretty good shape. Not bad for $17.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks Don - we shall see…This will be my first bench plane restore. I bought an old #9 (I think) block plane awhile back and got it restored and tuned up…bought it from the same place, for the same price incidently!


----------



## StumpyNubs

If anybody wants some new blades for their old planes, Woodcraft is clearancing out there pinnacle blades. They are fantastic quality, in my opinion!


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Stumps! I've heard nothing but good about them. Are they going to stop carrying them?


----------



## StumpyNubs

They seem to be getting rid of a lot of pinnacle stuff lately. Not sure what's up…

Anybody looking for a broken Stanley #4? Only $125…


----------



## donwilwol

Stump, I'll pass on the #4. If its that cheap there must be something wrong with it.


----------



## BrandonW

I say we all make really low-ball offers on that No 4. I'll offer $3.40.


----------



## BrandonW

Nevermind, I'd hate for them to accept the offer, then I'd have to pay $13 on a plane I don't want or need.


----------



## Bertha

^Geez, imagine the price if the tote weren't broke.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Come on! That's an old tool! People collect old tools, so anything with a bit of rust and some dirt on it must be valuable. It's not like Stanley made thousands of those #4s…

I was thinking of offering to sell him a couple like it for just $100 each. Then he can resell them for a profit!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I just found $200. I could save it, but what fun would that be. So… what would you buy (woodworking related) with $200? Any ideas?*


----------



## Bertha

I'd buy one of those little LN 103s that everyone likes so much. Or get the apron plane that Dr. Funk really likes. That way, when you die, you'll still have something to show for that $200.
.
In other news, a pre-emptive powertool gloat for those of that ilk. Got a bead on a 3HP 1Ph BelSaw 12" chain-driven planer. Still has the stickers. Cutter head the size of one of those 24oz beers all the kids are drinking these days. Still no word on my WT drill press. I will report back.


----------



## BrandonW

I'd buy one of these (at just over 200 bones):

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=65373&cat=1,41182,48942


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with Brandon. Its either that or beer.


----------



## lysdexic

That is an interesting pick Brandon. Those are not cheap. They're are not vintage. They are not gorgeous.

This implies that you have specific task for their function.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think they're gorgeous… but I am thinking about something other than another hand plane. We DO use other tools still, don't we?

Harbor Freight has a new air compressor on sale for $179. I almost bought it, but then wondered if I would ever want to use air sanders some day. Those need a TON of CFM. I might just stick to my small compressor until I'm ready to shell out the big bucks on a giant machine.

The I thought of adding to my router bit collection. But I don't really NEED any of them.

Maybe some new hand tool besides a plane? Or a power tool upgrade? I dunno…


----------



## ShaneA

You can NEVER go wrong with wood Stumpy. What about blades, or blade sharpening?


----------



## Brit

I'd buy you all a beer.


----------



## lysdexic

Stumpy,
I was kind of being a devils advocate because I agree. Almost. If I had an extra $200 AND a weekends beer budget I would buy one of these…


----------



## Brit

Scott - Don't do that! It says the plane's not included man!


----------



## JGM0658

Scott - Don't do that! It says the plane's not included man!

Ok, that one made me laugh…thanks Brit…


----------



## donwilwol

See,that's the problem only having $200.


----------



## bhog

Al those old belsaw planers are nice.Had one pop up on cl within 2 wks of buying my 735.I was not happy-felt smited.Check the rollers real good.


----------



## BrandonW

Scott - Don't do that! It says the plane's not included man!

Yeah, I got a good laugh out of that one too! Nice Andy.

Stumpy, hard to say what you should get when we don't know what you need. ;-) I would stay away from air compressors from HF-I had one and returned it after a month because one of the valves snapped off without much effort.


----------



## racerglen

Brandon, you would not regret the Veritas skew rabbit block plane, I've had mine for a while and keep finding 
work for it, even regular block plane work, love it !
On a side note, over two years I bought one each of their edge planes,a left one with an 01 blade, next year a right one with A2..
Can't realy tell the difference in edge retention..

(WAKE UP AL..Guinness is only 8 away !)


----------



## donwilwol

I finally got around to posting the rest of the sargent block pictures.


----------



## donwilwol

And I've listed some planes for sale as well.


----------



## bhog

I slapped the Veritas blade in my# 4,and have taken shavings on a couple occasions the last few days.It closed up the mouth enouph for me to almost worry,but all is well.Im happy with the purchase and I feel it stepped up my 4.I need to take a pic day soon.


----------



## Dcase

If I had an extra 200 dollars to spend right now I would spend it on another sharpening stone or two.


----------



## Bertha

Hey Don, I'll take that #4 with the totes I like (Plane #2 Stanley Smoother). Shoot me a PM with how you'd like the pesos Thanks, al


----------



## BrandonW

Don, those are some sweet planes! You've done a great job on them and they all have such beautiful handles-love the tote and knob on the plane Al just claimed!


----------



## donwilwol

I actually like the cherry better than walnut. I will be making a few more.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, If you don't mind making an extra set, I'll buy one from you. I hate making totes; I've made a few, but always dread the process. That cherry is sweet.


----------



## donwilwol

you want the tote, or knob and tote, and for a #3&4 or #5 and up? Want straight cherry or laminated with something?


----------



## racerglen

Poor AL..

11,000 posts and shut out again..


----------



## BrandonW

Don, you're more awesome than Burger King with options!

Straight cherry, 5+, tote and knob. Of course, I wouldn't want you to do this unless you actually enjoy it! And I'd pay you of course.


----------



## Bertha

Hey Don, sign my tote somewhere! It'll be worth a fortune as 1/10,000 al


----------



## donwilwol

Sign your tote. Now that going to be extra


----------



## Bertha

^You'll find that I included a bit extra for the sig, lol
Glen, you're right, I can't seem to pull a big number here!


----------



## donwilwol

So you want it signed on the bottom, or some place so it shows? I'm not sure how to write on BLO. Suggestions?


----------



## Bertha

Use your discretion. If you think it'll mess up the piece, just sign it mentally


----------



## BrandonW

Don, you can start your own line of designer totes! Of course, there will be those that will try to make knock-offs, but you can always issue a certificate of authenticity with yours.


----------



## Dcase

Speaking of making totes… Did you guys see that Lee Valley makes a router bit that is specifically designed to cut totes and saw handles http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=56664&cat=1,46168,46175&ap=1

If you make a template you could really punch out a lot of totes in little time with this router bit.


----------



## Bertha

^Wow, that's pretty slick.


----------



## superstretch

Indeed


----------



## BrandonW




----------



## donwilwol

I have seen that Dan, but I'm not sure what it would do that a round over bit won't, except it does both sides at once. For $70, I can flip it and rout both sides.

Brandon, I don't mind making totes, but can see it getting old fast doing to many.

Also, what profile knob. I already have templates for like 3 different. Its amazing how many different knob heights they produced.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I'll get back to you on the knob profile--I have to figure out which plane needs it the most and see what style knob would fit on it.


----------



## Dcase

It will do the same as the round over bit, it would just be faster. I suppose when using a round over bit you have to do one side, then attach template to the other side and then cut that side. I think the LV bit would be nice to have only if you were planning on making a bunch of saw handles or totes.

I don't have a router table though so either option is out for me. I shape them all with a rasp. I have had a router table on my to do list for a very long time.


----------



## Bertha

Brandon, that's what I'm talking about! Dan truly is a galoot; don't need no stinking router table. Gotta admire that.


----------



## bandit571

Speaking of knobs and totes









Send me an address, I'll send a box back. Low knobs, high knobs, a #3-#4 tote, a painted Handyman thingy, and a #5 tote. Sorry, but I had to use the hardware that went with them.

All of them, or, pick & Choose?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit - is that top tote, bottom right, rosewood? If so, I'm all over it…


----------



## mochoa

ah, I was going to call dibs on that rosewood tote….


----------



## bandit571

tote on top is from a Bailey #8 ( size #5 and up) The one below it is from a defiance #3

there IS a bakelite set in thar as well. No takers?

pM an Addy, I'll send to first that shows up.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think the idea behind that Lee Valley bit is it combines a round over bit with a pattern bit so you can skip the band saw (except for roughing it out) and cut to shape, while rounding both sides, all in one motion. But you'd really have to want to crank them out to justify $70 for a bit that only does one thing!

I did a blog about my $200 question, with some light humor, if anyone wants to read it...


----------



## Dcase

Al, I wouldn't say I am a true Galoot. I would love to have a router table, I just have not got around to making one yet. I am half tempted to just buy a really nice one with a lift and all that fancy stuff but I always blow my tool money on planes.


----------



## BrandonW

I've been trying to save up for a mortiser, but I keep checking ebay for planes. I just need to stop!


----------



## donwilwol

I plan to get rich selling cherry totes.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I have a question for everyone… *

This week on Blue Collar Woodworking I am doing a show on hand planes. I'm building the hand plane till in my ongoing tool cabinet project ("The Ultimate Tool Cabinet"). That till is designed to fit a basic set of bench planes and a couple of block planes. It has slots for a #3, 4, 5, 6 and 7. Depending on how you position them there will also be room for a standard block plane, low angle block plane, and an extra smoother.

Those are what I personally consider the basic set. You really don't need all of them, but my obsessiveness requires me to have a full run of the regular bench plane #3-8 even if I never use the #4 or #6. (There is no room for the big #8 in the till) Of course, I have a lot of other planes (rabbet, dado, combination planes, etc), but they will go in drawers instead of the till to save space.

*That brings me to my question:* What specialty planes do you find most useful? What planes that are not on that list, would you not want to live without? We're talking planes that a newbie won't really need, but a hand tool guy would definitely want. I want to share an advanced list with my viewers this weekend and am looking for more input.

I'm not talking about planes you dream about but don't have (although you can tell me about those too). We all want a #113, but how often would we really use it? I'm talking users, not collectors planes. *For example, I think a large and small dado plane set is REALLY useful for hand work. *

Any comments are appreciated!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pm sent! Thanks, Bandit!


----------



## dbray45

Stumpy - 40 1/2 scrub plave. Compass plane, Low Angle jointer and or smoother

And a router plane with blades


----------



## BrandonW

Just to start off the list, Stumpy, I'd say a router plane, a combination plane, shoulder plane, scraper plane, and perhaps a tongue and groove plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

T&G plane, #48 specifically. Followed in priority by the #71 and #271 router planes.

Love your shows, Stump!


----------



## donwilwol

Stumpy, for sure add a shoulder plane


----------



## lysdexic

Router
Shoulder
Rabbet/moving fillister
LA Block
Plow / Combo


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've heard of people opening up the mouth and cambering the blade on a #4 or #5 to use as a scrub instead of the #40. Anyone ever do that?


----------



## Dcase

Shoulder plane for sure. I also agree with David on the Scrub plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Stumpy,buy my Shelton. Won't need to open the mouth


----------



## Dcase

Stumpy, its just not the same as a scrub plane. Scrub plane has a single iron which is thicker and can take more abuse. The Scrub plane is also a lot lighter in weight then a bench plane and its narrow in width. Its just the ideal plane for heavy stock removal.


----------



## mochoa

Paul Sellars uses a heavily cambered #4 as a scrub but a true scrub plane has a much narrower blade.


----------



## bandit571

Smitty: walked down and picked up a "Fits, it ships' box a while ago.. might be in the mail, in a few days (IF you can wait that long…)

While walking back from the Post office, stopped and picked up a couple of "Rusties"









A whole, whopping $4, out the doors. Thumbhole is one I've been looking at, for awhile. The other is a "parts saw to be. Plywood handle, and all. Sawnuts do match that backsaw I'm re-habbing.

Need some bubble wrap to pack a tote with…...IF I can keep the "Better half" away from it…


----------



## BrandonW

That D8 looks like it would be a sweet restore, Bandit.

Regarding scrub planes, don't you guys think that a 5 1/4 would be the best candidate to convert into a scrub plane? Of course, they're not that much cheaper than 40s, but if you've got an extra one.


----------



## Bertha

Stumps, that's a tough question. I'm pretty close to Scott's
Router
Shoulder
Rabbet/moving fillister
LA Block
Plow / Combo
Although I'd probably move shoulder to the "must" have list. I might even move low angle block there, too; at least to the top of the list. I really like playing with the fillesters and combos but I've got to be in the mood, else I'll go router table.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I recently restored a Disston D8 with a thumb hole. Looks like yours is in pretty good shape and should clean up really well.

I recently bought a Stanley 40 1/2 off ebay and it came in the mail yesterday. It needed an overnight bath in EvapoRust so I didn't get to play with it last night. I hope to have it ready to work tonight. I am not going to repaint it or do any tuning other then sharpen the blade. Having two scrub planes on hand means even faster time to clean up all that reclaimed wood I picked up. Always an excuse to buy another plane.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a couple of old wooden scrub planes, one is a very old german horned model that is so old I hate to use it. I rarely do the rough dimensioning by hand anyway. But I think a #40 should be on the list, perhaps near the top with the rabbet/shoulder plane. As for the low angle block plane, I consider that to be part of the essential set. Maybe not one of the first that a guy would buy, but it's still part of the full essentials set I mentioned above (#3-7, Adjustable mouth block and LA Block)

Maybe I should pick up a #40 just to have one…


----------



## bandit571

Go to Rust Hunter part III. Look at the D8's handle a little better there. Not sur what wood they used, OR IF i have any on hand.


----------



## donwilwol

Stumpy, you're just not listening. You need to buy my Shelton.


----------



## Bertha

Stump, a shoulder plane will change your life. I like them all but if you only get one, get the biggest one you can find. If you have to go medium sized, the LN is really sweet. Shoulders are weird for Stanley folk because the only desirable ones are the old ones; and they look a lot like the new junk. I've got the big Clifton and although many have complained about it, I'm pretty happy with it. Shoulder planes are god awful expensive and you don't (I don't) use them that often. I think there's a rule that absolves you of any sin when you spend a bunch of money on a shoulder plane.


----------



## BrandonW

I've joked about turning my Stanley 101 into a keychain, but look, someone made a Stanley 1 tote into a key chain:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190652726170


----------



## Brit

How do you hold your shoulder plane Al? I don't know if you follow Joel's blog, but he suggests it is more comfortable to pull it. Take a look.


----------



## Bertha

You know, Andy, I hadn't considered that. He might be on to something!


----------



## dbray45

I have tried using a #4 as a scrub - then I bought this 40 1/2. World of difference, lose the #4 and go with the 40 1/2.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bertha*- I do use shoulder planes from time to time, but mine are vintage wood bodied versions. I like them very much. I have considered getting a Stanley because all of that nickel looks so nice.

*Don*- I go back and forth on your Shelton. I have never owned one, but I have heard terrible things about them. Patrick (the Blood & Gore guy) mentions them as planes he HATES! (Of course I have disagreed with him on several opinions in the past…) Others rate them along side the post WWII junk that came out of Sears. Maybe if you and others on here can tell me their experiences with Sheltons?

*Brandon*- As a professional Ebayer, I have to point out that your listing is contradictory. It says it is a reproduction AND it says it is an "actual" #1 handle. I know what you are saying, but believe me, you will have trouble with that…


----------



## Bertha

I've admitted before that I don't really love the scrub. However, I like the scrub best for scrubbing. Scrub a dub dub, you might say. They need to come out with a disposable scrub.


----------



## BrandonW

Stumpy, here's Don's answer about the quality of the Shelton:


----------



## dbray45

I thought that too. I bought this one Saturday because it was complete and a great price. Sharpened it up and tried it. My jaw dropped, it was effortless to take 1/4 off and flatten the stock.

Right thickness of blade for the length - really nice.


----------



## donwilwol

In all seriousness Stumpy, other than this particular one has an extra wide mouth, they are a stanley knock off. The one I have for sale has an exceptional piece of wood. I don't know what it is. Its not as pretty as rosewood, but better than beech by far. I would take a shelton over a handyman or similar.

If you added a hock blade it would work as well as anything with a hock blade.


----------



## donwilwol

adding one more comment, If I had my choice, I'd still rather have a #40 or #40 1/2.


----------



## Brit

Stumpy - Stanley, Shelton, Millers Falls - It is all irrelevant. If it has been Don'd, it will work great.


----------



## Bertha

I need someone to Don my driveway. I'm due for a good repaving this year


----------



## donwilwol

Al, you need need japanning on the driveway?

I wonder how Engine Black will work.


----------



## Bertha

^Hmmmmmm.


----------



## BrandonW

LOL, that's gonna take a lot of Evaporust and cherry too to do the whole driveway.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha


----------



## donwilwol

I wonder what it would look like as wormy chestnut?


----------



## Bertha

^expensive


----------



## Brit

Good drainage though Al.


----------



## Bertha

^lol.  
Guys, have you seen that Carter's Whittling is up to it again?
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/63113
Outstanding!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Man, that guy has some talent!


----------



## Bertha

Hey check this out, too, guys. A LJ with a really nice roubo turned me on to this wood screw supplier:
http://www.lakeerietoolworks.com/
Here's the premium woodscrew set:
http://www.lakeerietoolworks.com/shop/article_1003.001/Wood-Vise-Screw---Premium-Kit.html?shop_param=cid%3D3%26aid%3D1003.001%26
$180 gets the premium kit:


----------



## BrandonW

I looked into them when building my Roubo--they have some real quality stuff. I'm waiting for Mauricio to produce some though. ;-)


----------



## Brit

Spooky. I was just reading The Village Carpenter's blog post where she links to Lake Eerie Toolworks premium vise screw. My inbox pinged, so I looked and it was Al telling us to look at Lake Eerie Toolworks premium vise screws.


----------



## BrandonW

The woodworking gods are trying to tell you something, Andy. You'll want to be on the workbench daimon's good side when you upgrade from the Workmate.


----------



## donwilwol

Sounds like Andy needs to add a leg vice to the workmate!


----------



## donwilwol

I like this buy it now is $10 more than new, with shipping its $26 more than a brand new one.


----------



## RGtools

Stumpy. If I could only have three specialty planes I would have to say:

Plow, 
Router,
Rabbet (in the form of a big shoulder plane),

Those should get you just about5 any set of joints with aplomb.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Don*- That plane is amazing. I especially like the second photo, it shows a totally different angle!

*RG*- Do you have a favorite plow plane? (Vintage wooden, Stanley combo, ect) And which rabbet do you prefer? (Others are welcome to answer that one too)


----------



## BrandonW

Stumpy, the second photo shows it without the dog sniffing the plane. Don, it's $10 extra because the previous owner did the task of breaking it in for you. Buy it, it's a steal!


----------



## thedude50

dude romantic wood threads but i would be affraid i would snap it in two and that would be why the old timers went to steel threads in the first place I went with the veritas twin screw vise more beef IMHO but there is something romantic about the wood threads IMHO i even thought about a thrird vise to sustify having the wood screw leg vise the guy up at the wood shed has a machine he mounts a router to and it cuts threads and spirals very cool


----------



## Bertha

I don't know, Dude, that thread is a monster. I think if you broke it, you might get some sort of medal or something. I'm not sure I'd have the guts to put one on a tail vise, though.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm trying to swing a deal for a set of 18 antique molding planes. That would be a good way to spend that tool money! We'll see what happens…


----------



## Bertha

^that would. I'm on a molding plane mission.


----------



## mochoa

Dude, dont be hatin' on wood screws. ;-), If you've seen any old benches in antique shops you will see that they actually do last a while. And, while not quick release they do move in and out fast at 2 tpi.

On that note peep this. Just cut it last night! I'm super stoked, now the easy part, carving the screw, and praying that it matches my nut!









Brandon, after I tap the leg of my bench, and assuming my tap doesn't fall apart, I may crank out some screws to sell. We'll see how it goes, I already lost a couple of chips off of my tap "thread" making this nut.

Blog to follow…


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, that is awesome! I sure do hope the screw fits. I think you will have one awesome bench, especially since you threaded the vise screws yourself! Looking forward to the blog.


----------



## Bertha

Mauricio, I'm putting in an order as soon as that thing is working. Can you make a two inch diameter? Like Lysdexic, I like a huge shaft.


----------



## Dcase

Al, 2 inch diameter!


> You like a huge shaft!


----------



## mochoa

Al, your in luck, 2" diameter is what I'm making? I'll let you know once I'm up and running.

I havent decided if I want to make a 2" for the wagon vise or something smaller which would entail me making a who new tap.


----------



## Bertha

I like that typo, Mauricio, perfect for your new company
The Who New Wooden Thread Company


----------



## mochoa

ha ha, thats is catchy…


----------



## mochoa

I just posted my blog on making the Tap. Check it out if you want to see some pictures of the process.


----------



## RGtools

Stummpy. I tried to answer your question earlier and my PC crashed…wonderful. I was going to say that my go to plow right now is a Stanley 50…once you learn how to hold it without your thumb going numb it's a pretty decend ride. I have a wooden plow in the middle of the fettling process now though (I need irons that fit), and I hope that when it's up and running I will put the 50 out to pasture (or just dedicated moulding use), I prefer wooden planes. They feel better and they throw the shavings on the bench as opposed to into your hand.

Rabbet planes are another story…I have 4 thus far, all are simple rabbet planes with no fence or depth stop (I dream of owning the Clark and Williams moving fillester…or the veritas skew rabbet), but you can do pretty accurate work with them, given a certain amount of practice….the one that surprised me was the rosewood plane sold in the LV catalogue for about $30…that plane performs surprisingly well for the cost. Record made great shoulder planes, and I think one belongs in your kit, since it makes fitting tenons so easy…get a large shoulder plane and you can do both tenons, and rabbets…the router does dadoes.

No depth stop on my router either…you have the same one but mine has had holes tapped into it at some point to provide for an auxilery fence. Hammer adjusted and as long as you work in a manner that is condusive to this, it works very effectivly.


----------



## Bertha

RG, before I forget, I've got some cut nails; some pristine and some super old and rusty. I understand that you like them. I won't use them so if you shoot me your address again, I'll mail them to you.
.
Regarding the #50, I really like mine but for some reason, I usually use the 45 instead. The 50 is really light an maneuverable but the 45 feels more stable to me for some reason. It may just be that my 45 has better nickers. 
.
Edit: and…dream of owning the Clark and Williams moving fillester….oh, yes.


----------



## Dcase

Since you guys have been talking plow planes I decided to buy myself a #45… I all ready have one but the one I have is not complete and only had one cutter. I never even used it.

Last week I bid on and won a 45 on ebay that looked complete and came with the original box. I think I got for a good price but I am not sure because I have never really watched the 45's that close. Here is the link to the auction I won http://www.ebay.com/itm/290678051545?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1127

It should be fun to put this one to work and try out the different cutters.


----------



## waho6o9

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/63113

Fellow LJer Carter made an outstanding pair of planes. Just awesome.


----------



## BrandonW

I think you did a great job, Dan. It even comes with the screwdriver and cam rest! Not too shabby! Let us know how you like it. I don't use mine nearly enough.


----------



## Bertha

I think you did great, Dan. The cutters run about that.


----------



## racerglen

Score ! wow Dan I think you're moving up..if that's possible..at 86 dollars ??!!


----------



## dbray45

Dan, you got a great price if it is all there and nothing broken. -good job


----------



## Dcase

It seemed like a good price for everything that was included but like I said I have never really watched the prices on the 45's. I think I put a max bid of 100 on it and I was not going to go any higher then that. I was a little surprised I won.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, that's a steal! If nothing was mis-represented, it's a true GLOAT. Well done! (wish mine were that nice…)


----------



## RGtools

PM sent shortly Al. Since I ordered the wrong nails on my most recent LV order (wrought head as opposed to rose head) they will come in handy in a hurry. Do you not like them for some reason? I can't go back myself, they are just to cool not to use,

I could send the wrought head back…but they look cool and I think they might have to go into one of the harvest tables I am building.

Happy accidents.

QUESTION FOR THE ESTEEMED PANEL: Has anyone here tried planing a particularly cantankourous piece of wood wet to reduce tearout? I tried it with BLO last night with some very impressive results, and I have heard you can use alchohal as well. I was curious what liquids work well for the process and what pitfalls such as finish interferance should be mentioned? This is for the class so I may steal some of your expertise.


----------



## Bertha

I'll post a picture before I mail them, in case you can't use them. I just don't know a lot about them and I can't remember the last time I used a nail. I know the rusty ones are really old, which is cool; I can't say much about the new ones. Wait, I think I have a few of the REALLY rusty ones here. Hold on.

Here's what the rusty ones look like:










The newer ones are of the same shape, just not rusty


----------



## Bertha

I'm wondering how long it'll take someone to ask me why I have rusty nails at work with me


----------



## Dcase

Al, why in Gods name do you have rusty nails at work with you?


----------



## RGtools

I have a peice of Sapele on my desk. Just an offcut, no explanation given to co-workers…I have an LN poster too.

I can so use those nails. I might eveen try dunking the rusty ones in some evaporust…worth a shot right?


----------



## Bertha

^I was wondering how long it would take for someone to ask me that Short verison: I work with the daughter of the guy I got that reclaimed lumber from. He found a few stray nails and she brought them to me. I definitely wasn't keeping them in a locket around my neck. That didn't happen. 
.
Evaporust couldn't hurt. Probably bring out the pits. The newer ones are really pretty. I found them when I was putting the walls up in my shop and just tucked them away. I rediscovered them when I was sorting through crap after my break-in. I'll put them in the mail and snap a pic for you.


----------



## BrandonW

The hardware store near me sells cut nails-you can get a pound of them for $5 in various sizes.

RG, I've used denatured alcohol while planing the end grain of through mortises. It seemed to work pretty well for me.


----------



## lysdexic

I thought that they may be your surgical instruments.


----------



## Bertha

^


----------



## RGtools

I love this thread.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I buy hand made nails whenever I see them (which is pretty rare). I use them occasionally for an authentic touch. In my house I was restoring the stairs and used some 1870's era nails to attach the risers. I just love the historic look of those exposed heads!


----------



## mochoa

I havent used evaporust yet but wouldnt Naval Jelly work better, it would leave that black iron oxide coting on them that you could just leave on and it would actually protect them from further rust.


----------



## Dcase

RG- I have a small piece of Redwood on my desk. I cant really remember why I brought it to work with me but its been here for a while. I think its covered with paperwork and files right now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have a very minty / modern, English-made, red-capped Stanley #102 on top of my desktop PC. Factory grind, never been used. Don't remember how or where I got it anymore.


----------



## RGtools

Naval jelly would probably work better but brushing that many nails off sounds a bit tedious.

Smitty…as long as it does not get knocked off.


----------



## mochoa

Dude(RG), you know what you need?! A rock tumbler, just figure out what to put in there instead of water that wont rust the nails. Isnt there some some liquid that people use for water stones that doesnt rust your tools?


----------



## AnthonyReed

They make case tumblers for cleaning spent casings. The media they use in them is usually walnut shells.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My wife says there's too much hair in my navel jelly…


----------



## bhog

U guys are crazy.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, Stumpy! Disturbing


----------



## lysdexic

*Sa-weet heart #18!* Based on ya'lls (thats right yuz guys I said ya'll) recommendation.


----------



## ShaneA

Nnice, you enablers are going to "force" me to get one too : )


----------



## BrandonW

Nice Scott! That is a real clean one! I just saw an 18 go for $12!! I was helping my wife cook dinner and meant to get back in time to bid on it, but I guess I just missed it. :-(


----------



## studie

Wow some sweet planes!!! I have about 12 from wood base 16" long to small violin planes and want to restore them. Thanks to LJ I know how now! This stuff is jewelry for wood workers but you can use it too!


----------



## mochoa

very nice little plane Scott.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scott! Excellent #18, welcome to the land of the converted… It just fits, that knuckle cap…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Welcome, Studie! Pictures welcome!


----------



## donwilwol

Sweet #18 Scott.
Shane, 1 #18 just isn't enough.
Welcome Studie. Pictures are not just welcome, they're mandatory.


----------



## Bertha

Strong knuckle, Scott. It's one of my favorite blocks.


----------



## RGtools

Nice Scott, you have to tell us how it compares to your other planes, I am curious what you think. The is one of my favorite planes personally.

Mauricio…the rock tumbler is a good idea in theory but the media would also have a polishing effect on the nails, I would be concerned that might reduce the holding power of the nail…I have a tumbler, I think an experiment is in order.


----------



## ksSlim

>RG Evaporust will leave a nice dark grey patina on old cut nails. Also works well on repurposed hardware.


----------



## donwilwol

I have 3 #18s. Well one is really a 9 1\2 with an 18 knuckle. They are by far my favorite although the 60 1/2 would be a close second.


----------



## Bertha

Don, I'd put my 60 12 and 65 a bit on top of my 18 knuckle. The knuckle definitely feels better in the hand and has a nice weight to it. It's probably my favorite standard angle block. I still reach for that cheap damned English 220! Go figure.
.
In other news, I got the monster Record 073 Shoulder yesterday. Pics to come. Very sweet.


----------



## dbray45

Al, You might find that those are actually masonry nails. The nails that I made for a summer job were not that robust - worked in a blacksmith, they gave me a handfull of original nails and told me they neaded a thousand of them - I made a pretty good sized box.


----------



## superstretch

For a good time, visit: http://www.tremontnail.com

^_^ I bought a 5lb box from them a few months back.. Really impressed with the quality. I cut some of the nails so it was just the head and maybe 3/8" of the shank and glued them into the old nail holes in some 200-year old pine I sliced up for a project.


----------



## Bertha

David, I think you might be right. I hired a guy to rehang my shutters in Knoxville and he pounded the crap out of them with those nails. Ruined them. I bought new ones and rehung them with masonry anchors.


----------



## Bertha

Wow! that Tremont site is really nice!


----------



## superstretch

Yeah.. It took a few days to figure out what I wanted.. All things considering, the prices aren't terrible, but I could only justify buying 5+lbs


----------



## mochoa

RG, just use the coarsest grit in the tumbler and dont leave them in there for too long. You could try it with no water but I'm not sure how well it would work. You could then use a little naval jelly on them after that to get some of the patina back.

You know I kind of like the idea of the cut nails. While working on a project and driving screws into something I often wonder if its not overkill, I think there are alot of applications where glue and nails are just the best thing for the job.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hey Al heads-up : http://lumberjocks.com/topics/36024


----------



## Bertha

^Wow! Pretty rich for me, but someone's going to be very happy


----------



## lysdexic

Tony, 
I wish that I was ready for a set of moulding planes. I suspect that one day I will wish that I purchased a set. But not now.


----------



## Bertha

^I might even use them. I just want a wall of them to look at


----------



## racerglen

Al, Al….
They look like a lot of work !
You missed the dust !


----------



## BrandonW

Moulding planes look pretty sweet, although I'm not sure I'd really use a large set like that. Still, if I had the money, I'd be all over it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Those planes look a lot like the set I was looking at on Craigslist. I finally settled on a price of $175 for 19 of them. I pick them up on Saturday!


----------



## Bertha

^I think part of the fun is collecting different brands. The hunt, you know. I'd first have to know which brands I should look for I mean, Preston's a no brainer


----------



## Dcase

I have taken an interest in molding planes recently. I have a few that I am slowly tuning up.

I am with you guys on the #18. I love my 18 and have been using it often.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Now I need a full matched set of coves and half rounds!


----------



## RGtools

I almost got fired for not putting some sort of solution in the roller tanks as an apprentice jeweler….the corosion that occurs over night is tremendous. There are some fairly course shots you can use so I think I could makes something happen….As stated, I think and experiment is in order.

Side note, when I almost got fired for my error, I had taken the day off to go see 24lbs of C4 detonated…awesome site to behold.

Tremont is on my list of nails to try, I just hate paying shipping on nails so I wait until I need a fairly large order (I did the same thing with LV hardware).


----------



## Bertha

^I do the same thing with Ron Hock.


----------



## bandit571

Cut nail? Cut nails? You all can have them! I have a LOT of trouble getting the basturds back out of all that barn wood I've been re-claiming! Two 10" saw blades are trashed, plane irons were resharpened many a-time, all on account of them cut nails! A RANT? You bet, i hate them nails. You can pull some of the nail back out, back there is always, always a piece broke off down in the wood. To be found by whatever freshly sharpened object that happens to go by.

Moulding Planes: There are Moulding Planes sets, there are the fancy sets ( Ogees and the like) and there are the "clean-up Planes" that go with the sets. Clean-up planes work from both directions, to clean up the surface left by the one direction only Moulding Planes.

Ok, rants are over with, I have a D8 handle to finish shaping up. Should be fun….


----------



## AnthonyReed

This might be sacrilegious but, as nice as a wall of moulding planes look, i can not see a display of them without my fingers aching thinking of all the sharpening required. i am probably an A-hole for saying that.


----------



## BrandonW

I'm with you, Tony. They would be a real pain to sharpen with all those curves. 

Here's a new plane to me: GTL brand with a Norris adjuster:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FINE-BRASS-SMOOTHING-PLANE-BY-GTL-WITH-NORRIS-STYLE-ADJUSTER-/130661651013?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item1e6c0a9245


----------



## Bertha

Bandit, what are you doing with that barnwood? I got a load the other day and after I got the nails out (and ruined a blade or two), I've got maybe 10 good boardfeet out of 500. Mines weatherbeaten and rotten. I thought about framing garden beds with it but it's really friable. Mostly oak and rotten pine. A few chestnut boards that I saved, even though they're in horrible condition. Can you dry and seal this stuff?


----------



## Dcase

I have a molding plane that I believe is a round over and I have been working on that for a few weeks now. I have not spent a ton of time on it, I just spend a few min here and there sharpening the iron. I have been using dowels with sandpaper attached to grind the bevel. I will spend 10 min on it and get tired of it so thats why I am taking my time.


----------



## Bertha

I've got maybe a dozen in various stages of repair. The rounds are most difficult for me.


----------



## bandit571

I am rather selective about old wood anymore. The wood I'm going through now is from an old timber-framed garage that fell down.. Oak/Ash for rafters, wide 4/4 planks of the stuff for sheathing boards, a colar tie of cherry, as well as a joist of Black cherry. LOTS of nails, new and old alike. Magnets will find some, a black stain will show some. pull out the nail, and HOPE you get it all. Last time, I just went into menards and bought a $14 Skil rip blade for the tablesaw. Trashed now, but better it than a GOOD blade. Planer knives are also good at finding them little buggers. I have a "lunchbox Delta' with double-sided blades. Once all the "rough" planing is done, I'll flip the blades over. On the smaller pieces, I can grab a plane, instead. A Blanket chest, with raised panel sides, and bread-board ends on the lid, was just one of the projects done with this old wood. I have four beams to re-saw down. I'll try to keep the old wood out, to show off. The "new" wood, will be to the inside of projects, that way, it's easier to match stains, er stained wood.

Just picked up one of St. Roy's "workbooks". library book, have it for two weeks, then return. Interesting stuff in there. Have some of his other workbooks on order from the library, much cheaper that way. As for a certain handsaw…. $2 for a Disston, skewback, thumbhole, 5.5 tooth RIP saw? One chunk missing from the bottom of the handle, since replaced. Plate is clean and shiny again, can even make out most of the etch. trashed a pair of jeans on the clean-up. TIP: When doing a de-rust ofsaw blades, wear OLD clothes. They willbe trashed after you are done.

Astragal plane; spent about a 1/2 hour, grinding ( and cooling) an old file to make a new iron for the plane. Will need to borrow a die grinder to finish the profile. Wedge that i had on hand was too FAT. A few passes with a newly sharpened #3, and the wedge fits. This is a $2 plane that will make astragals?


----------



## mochoa

I bet there is an easier way to sharpen those molding planes. I've never done it but I would try this:
Do it the way you do carving gouges, use the plane to cut the profile in a scrap of soft wood, then charge that with stropping compound for touching up the bevels of the blade. Also use a Filetster/Rabet plane to remove most of the waste so the molder doesn't have to be sharpened that often.

I use this flex cut gold compound on my gouges, it cuts pretty fast and you never really have to re-hone them on stones unless you drop them and knick the blade or something.


----------



## racerglen

Brandon, Danish Dennis tracked that Brass guy a while back, it's buried in this thread somewhere, 
I've had one for a while, Christmas gift from Mrs. 
British y'know..


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio I do something similar to sharpen my molders but I use sand paper. I'll need to try the honing compound for touch up. That makes sense.


----------



## bandit571

Starting to see a few #5s on fleabay for under $25. Along with a couple #5-1/2s, and even a #5-1/4. Should i be watching these a bit closer? I seem to need a GOOD Jack in the fleet of iron ships I have. can't buy all thre types, at least at one time, so maybe one at a time, without the "other half" watching?

"If I see ONE MORE #$#@#$ PLANE come into this house…...."

Some people just don't understand, SIGH…....:-((


----------



## Dcase

Bandit- #5's for less then 25 dollars is nothing new. You will find more 5's on ebay then any other plane. A 5 1/2 or 5 1/4 for less then 25 dollars is rare though and if you can grab one at that price I would in a heartbeat.

About the "other half"... Last week when I got my 40 1/2 scrub in the mail I opened it and my wife saw it and said "Don't tell me thats what you spent 70 dollars on". I looked at her and kind of nodded that it was indeed the one. She had the most foul look on her face. I guess she didn't see the beauty in that plane. I never got that look from her before with any of my other planes.

So your right bandit, some people just don't understand.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My Charming and Beautiful Wife stopped asking about the planes that come into the house some time ago. It helped immensely that I could explain a special use or capability that made the 'new arrival' different from what I already had on hand. (block planes are tough, though…) Does she understand them? No, not at all, but she understands me and that's all that matters.


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, the last package I received the wife said, "don't tell me that's another hand plane!" Of course it was. But I feel like I'm done buying bench planes for awhile, unless a good deal on a Bedrock in a size I don't have comes along.

Dan, I thought you had your packages shipped to your work address to avoid that problem.

Bandit, I know you love making totes and knobs--I can sell you a Stanley Bailey 5 plane with all the parts except for the tote and knob for ten bucks + shipping.


----------



## RGtools

Usually, it's my wife that orders a project of some sort out of me…that's when I can say "this would be so much easier if I had a __", she gets my addiction and I get hers.

She does think I have an LJ problem though….she want's to do an intervention.


----------



## bandit571

Still being watched like a hawk, around here…..

Was over on fleabay, backed out of a deal. was $5 for a #5 (with a broken tote, NBFD) but some sniper kept raising the ante by $.50. For a rusty, broken toted plane? Later, dude, have fun with that.

So, i keep a looking at fleabay, for #5 stanleys. Did see a 5-1/2 for $35. Haven't seen the junior Jack , YET. I'll will keep looking. And planning an arrival….


----------



## bandit571

Brandon: I'll have to think on your offer awhile. That comes with a high or low knob? Totes are easy to do, just getting the holes the RIGHT size. Forstner bit bits in sixteenths sizes? Mine just go up in eighths. Little sloppy. Seen some REAL WINNERS today. WOW! They want HOW much for THAT pos? HAHAHA!


----------



## lysdexic

RG,

I *know* that I have an LJ problem.

Concerning the purchasing of planes…...

My wife tries to give me the "what for" occasionally but she knows the deal:

I don't hunt
I don't play golf
I don't gamble
My truck has been paid for
I don't chase the womens
I provide for the fam
I work my butt off

If buying handplanes makes me happy…............. then so be it. I have had enough of delayed gratification in my life. Now is the time to be happy.


----------



## thedude50

bandit i have a few nice no 5s and i would gladly part with one if the price is right make me a real offer and include how you want it shiped no bidding no bs


----------



## thedude50

oh ya you guy we just put up 2 new deltagrams lastnight some great littl projects http://www.thisoldworkshop.com/index.php/deltagram


----------



## thedude50

Tool Rant a package came today these are for my personal stash except the 606 it will be restored and resold

box









open box










kk120










kk130 bi directional really cool plane










ohio tools 65










ohio tools 8,10,12,14. inch spoke shaves in great shape only one has been sharpened










bedrock 606 needs Re Japan good shape no real rust










Adam my oldest grandson and heir apparent to my guitar collection already knows his rock power chords and is advancing every day on sight reading his music and is also studying piano shreading on his ibanez 3/4 scale guitar


----------



## Brit

Scott said: "I have had enough of delayed gratification in my life. Now is the time to be happy."

I couldn't have put it better myself Scott. Right on the money.


----------



## Bertha

And how, Scott. I always tell my fiance', "what if I was big into cars?" We've got a really cheap hobby, comparatively.


----------



## racerglen

I'm not that lucky Al..
Tools AND the car..
Sigh..

side note you'll probably apreciate. I had a "moment" yesterday thinking how to clean out some holes in metal, especialy the rod ones on my 45. I'd tried various things to no avail and realy wanted
a round wire brush for that and other tasks. Web searches, asking, no joy.
As I left a "dealer's" shop yesterday the discussion was on Canadian gun regs and how "estate" firearms are often destroyed rather than sold..
Drum roll..GUN CLEANING BRUSHES !
Now I now where the .22 kit is, where the-- are the .30 and .45 stuffed ?


----------



## Bertha

Glen, my local WalMart clearances gun brushes on occassion. When they do, I buy them all up, even the calibers I don't own. I've switched over to bore snakes for real guns but you're right, they work great for all kinds of shop tasks. I often use gun oil on tools, also.


----------



## racerglen

Y'know I'd never have thought of Wally World for that..
Might be a thought, but ours don't sell guns so….?

Might be "accesories" hiding in camping/spoirting good though..

Oops.."firearms" A gun is a shotgun..

;-}


----------



## Bertha

Read it and weep, boys

















Obtained via swap of sorts from one of this thread's very own!
.
And from my boyfriend, Lysdexic, I present:


















Life is good on my holler


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can't wait for a cleanup of that #73, then a family photo with it's #77 little brother!  Great stuff, Al, congrats!


----------



## RGtools

Awesome. Al, it looks like a good day to me.


----------



## mochoa

Al, thats a good Friday!


----------



## BrandonW

Al you suck! I'm particularly jealous of that holdfast.


----------



## Dcase

Thats a nice looking shoulder plane. I also like the leaf design on the holdfast.

I finished cleaning and tuning up my 40 1/2 last night. I didn't really restore the plane to make it nice and new looking. The only parts I refinished were the tote and knob. Almost all of the japanning on the sides was gone so I went a head and sanded the sides down to bare metal. It still looks a bit rough but its a scrub plane, its gonna get dirty.

Before









After









With my #40


----------



## BrandonW

Have you noticed much of a difference between the two scrub planes? Does the wider 40 1/2 perform better? Am I asking too soon?


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I knew someone was going to ask me that.

I used the 40 1/2 for a little bit last night to clean up a couple reclaimed boards. I didn't really notice much difference when planing the face of the board. However while planing the edge the 40 1/2 does have an advantage. The lumber I was planing was 2x material so the wider plane seemed to work better there.

I will have to use them both back to back to really do a comparison but my early thoughts are if you have a 40 then there is no reason to get a 40 1/2. If you have a 40 1/2 then there is no reason to get a 40. Unless you are like me and you just want to have both for the sake of having both


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The Schwarz has opined on using the scrub 'in the field' to quickly remove material from the edges of longer boards vs. ripping with a saw. I've done it, and it certainly works well with the scrub. But like Dan says, a wider 40 1/2 would be an advantage working edges; a little tough balancing the 40 sometimes.


----------



## donwilwol

off to ebay to set up a 40 1/2 search.


----------



## RGtools

For anti-saw ripping I prefer a drawknife…little works faster, but it will need more clean up than the scrub if your not careful.

I did not realize they even made a 1/2 size for the scrub so that is a new thing for me…thank you HOYD.


----------



## Dcase

I just thought of another advantage the 40 1/2 has, I found the wider iron much easier to sharpen free hand.

Here is another picture of my 40 and 40 1/2 side by side. They are lined up even at the back so this really shows the size difference.


----------



## Dcase

RG- I believe LN's scrub is 40 1/2 size. I think thats the only size scrub that LN makes.


----------



## RGtools

Here is my two cents on the scrubs. I think the narrower one would work better on more difficult woods…less likely to stall out on a knot. That being said you really should not be scrubbing really knotty wood (perhaps time for a toothing plane?), so again you are back to the whole personal preferance thing. If you choose a 3 smoother over a 4 you are most likley going to want a 40. If you lean more towards a 4 1/2 you are going to want the 40 1/2.

I agree that there is an edging advantage…but the more narrow plane will work better for backing out moulding. Come to think of it I have two scrubs, one more like the 40 and one more like the 40 1/2…I guess my final answer is, get both…addict.


----------



## Dcase

RG- I agree, I got both because I am an addict!

I use my scrub plane mostly for quickly cleaning up dirty wood before it goes to the power jointer/planer. When I use it I am not really attempting to flatten the boards but rather just get a clean surface on both faces and one edge of the board.

Another time I often use the scrub plane is when I have a board that has a big cup or twist in it. To save me from taking a ton of passes through the power jointer, I just grab the scrub and knock down the ends of the board face to level the cup or twist.


----------



## Bertha

I've always lusted after the 40 1/2 only because the 40 seems really skinny to me. As soon as I took it out of the box, I was like, this 40 seems really skinny to me I don't even like using scrubs and I want a 40 1/2. I must have started looking during a "hot" period b/c they were quite expensive last I looked.


----------



## donwilwol

OK Al, it think signing a tote is bad luck.

Today was suppose to be a nice easy day today. I even thought I might get some shop time. Nope. Phone started ringing. Next week was suppose to be a week on the bench. Nope. Somebodies mess needs to be cleaned up somewhere. So I figure I could at least sneak in the shipment of a nice #4 with cherry handles to my Dr friend.

Not being sure if the whole signing of the tote was a joke or not, I figure I'd sign the bottom. Take the plane apart, black magic marker, put the tote back on. My heart stops as I watch the iron and chip breaker head toward the concrete. A string of profanity spews from my mouth.

Off to the grinder, profanity still spewing from my mouth. Regrind the nick off the very tip. Not as bad as it could be, but still. I can't seem to stop the constant string of profanities. Go to put the iron chip breaker back together. More profanity as I run my finger over the edge of the chip breaker. Of to the DMT and buffing wheel.

Retest. Ok, maybe its even better than before, but still. Now the profanities stop. Listen! Listen to that sound. Al, some of the magic poplar is in the box.



















And how about a little thicker.










Add a good coat of fluid film (for in the rain mail delivery's) and grab a box and the packing tape. Pull out about 3 inches of packing tape and its the end. More profanity. Its started again!

Crap, the phones ringing. More conference calls (silent profanity continually increasing) for the mess I need to try and clean up next week. Have I ever mentioned how much I love incompetent solutions architects?

Ok, off the phone, lets go get another roll of tape. What do you mean there's no more packing tape? Find a roll of masking tape and duct tape. After all, duct tape will fix it all. oh, glad the grandkids are not here. This profanity would be hard to suppress.

Anyhow…...
So I don't think we've ever documented it out the door.










I hope its enjoyed. I'm still a little sentimental. First cherry totes for me, and first laminated knobs, but I know they are going to a great home. I'll expect the occasion glimpse of those cherry extremities in the action shots.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, You're going to make me want to buy a 40 1/2 now! No, I must be content with my 40. Again, I do think a 5 1/2 would make for a great scrub if someone has an extra one they want to sacrifice for that purpose. The only downside is the thin iron.

Don, if you're pretty busy with work, don't worry about the cherry tote and knob, unless you're really eager to get to it. I just went through all my planes and switchs totes and around and put the junker totes on the planes I'm going to sell, so the planes I'm keeping have pretty decent totes for the most part.


----------



## Dcase

Al, The prices on the 40 1/2 have always been high. Its far less common then the #40 so they tend to sell for a lot. I paid close to 80 dollars for mine and thats a lower price then what I have seen a lot of others sell for.

Brandon, I am not sure I like the idea of a 5 1/2 for a scrub. Way to heavy, wide and long to really excel at heavy stock removal. You could put a heavy camber on the iron of a 5 1/2 and it would make a great plane for flattening panels. I don't think any bench plane can equal the ability of the metal scrub plane. When it comes to fast and heavy stock removal the scrub plane is the king. Even if you file the mouth of a bench plane and camber the iron, you are still working with a thinner iron, you still have the chip breaker which will get in the way and there is a good chance your going to get a bunch of shavings clogged up behind the iron and frog. Not to mention the weight will be heavier. With the metal scrub you don't have to worry about any other parts other then the iron and I have never had shavings clog up in the plane. There is a nice sized pocket of open space behind the iron giving a lot of space for shavings to stay out of the way.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, whoops, I meant the 5 *1/4*, which is much closer in size to a 40 1/2 than any of the other bench planes. But still I agree with your criticisms of using a standard bench plane as a scrub. Still-it might work okay if someone doesn't wants to spend the dough on it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto on the 5 1/4 being the bench plane most similar to the scrubs. But the absolute best thing about the scrub is, you just can't hurt the friggin' thing! Knots, grain, gnarls, whatever. It just eats wood!

And it's fun to use a hand tool with that capability…


----------



## Dcase

I thought it was a bit odd that you thought a 5 1/2 would make a great scrub  5 1/4 makes much more sense.

If I didn't have a metal scrub plane I think I would make my own out of wood rather then trying to use a bench plane. I have never used a wooden scrub plane but I have heard they work great.


----------



## donwilwol

The problem is 5 1/4 are more than the scrubs.

Brandon, its when I'm slammed at work that I need the release of woodworking. I'm going to make several totes, including a couple of cherry. One will have your name on it if you still want it when they are done. I'll be making some random knobs to, so if you want a set, let me know the profile.

I finally got a chance to scroll back. Al, I like that shoulder plane. Very nice. I think i'd round the end of that hold down. I can see myself stabbing myself with it, say nothing about the wood!!

Dude, I decide to start collecting Ohio tools bench planes and you score that beautiful Ohio tools #65. What's up with that. I didn't even know they made one!


----------



## BrandonW

I love using my 40. One of the funnest planes around! I imagine a wooden scrub would be pretty simple to make because all you need is a thick cambered blade.

Here are the bench planes I've decided to keep. I still don't have a 1 or 2, but I'm not really actively looking for them at the moment either. I still have some other planes to get (router, rabbet etc.), but I'm pretty happy with my current bench plane line-up. I just need a bigger till!


----------



## RGtools

^photo of the week?


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Collection there Brandon !!

Don - Parting Shot brought tears to my eyes

The belt on my TS Almost broke, so while waiting on a link belt to arrive, I decided to plane(power Planer) some wood I had drying out for a few years.

Hackberry & Bradford Pear


----------



## BrandonW

Nice wood there, Daddyz! I haven't worked with either, but they look like fun.

Found a different plane-a butt mortise (router?) plane! Definitely homemade.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unusual-User-Crafted-Door-Router-Plane-Stanley-Parts-/390400771522?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae5b305c2


----------



## thedude50

ok did i gloat too much no one liked my little block planes well that is fine but dissing my little shreader well that hurt me deep inside I think I am going to have a portrate done of the grandkids and me and my wife they can all get dressed up for the photos Ill have my friend come do the shoot here at my home should be a blast


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, I'm not sure thats homemade, I saw a guy on an old issue of Popular Woodworking using one, If you read Schwarz' blog he referenced the article of the guy patching a mistake he made drilling a whole in the wrong spot.


----------



## BrandonW

I'd like to see that, Mauricio. This one looks like someone just took the parts of a 71 and make a new casting for it-the casting isn't even that good-the knob threads go through to the sole and it wasn't thick enough where it was liable to break (and it did break!). To me it looks like the marriage of a butt mortise plane and a 71.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, I think you caught me talking B.S. I looked at the article again and it looks different. If you dont have moral issues with bootleg pdf's PM me your email address and I'll send you the link with back issues of PW. You can see what I'm talking about. ;-)


----------



## BrandonW

Sounds good to me!


----------



## bandit571

just won a auction for a Stanley/Bailey #5, now what? Can't reload paypal til next friday.

Handle has big chip out of the bottom, NBD, I do have another high knob in the shop.

Tote has a repaired break ( with two brass screws) again, NBD, I do MAKE #5 totes these days.

LOTS of rust, gotta love rust! Should be a fun clean-up there.

BAILEY cast in front of knob, STANLEY on lever cap. lever cap has the keyhole style hole. Adjustor lever not the stamped, folded over kind.

$7.55 + shipping…...Good/bad/ugly/ gloat?


----------



## BrandonW

You got pictures, Bandit? A link to the auction?


----------



## bandit571

Pictures will be awhile, waiting on the arrival.


----------



## bandit571

#$#


Code:


#

# Lost it! Tried to "Add later" while i got Paypal back up, plane was resold. Better luck next time…

Got work for the rest of my planes to do anyway. I need to make a NEW computer desk. Old one is suffering from a cracked/broken leg. A Visegrip finger clamp stands between the desk and the floor. Designs are starting to flow in the brain cells, SLOWLY. I keep a look out for #5 Baileys in the wild, since I love to do restores. Got a couple handsaws about done as well.

Note: Warsaw Pact would target a whole, entire grid square (that is, 1000 m by 1000m ) IF they even suspected a single SNIPER. I think I can see the reasons, now.


----------



## BrandonW

So Ron Hock is on Lumberjocks now! I think I'll stop calling the plane irons ugly. ;-)


----------



## waho6o9

Hi Greg,

I apologize for the out-of-flatness of your blade. The demand is quite small for the 2-1/4" (#5-1/2) blades so we continue to make them right here in our back-yard shop instead of having them made in the factory in France. The difference is that our small shop doesn't have the surface grinder necessary to flatten blades after heat treatment, which is where distortion (non-flattness) happens. We try to weed out blades that are TOO out of flat but sometimes one gets past us. Yours is especially nasty in that it appears to be convex across the back which makes it all the more difficult to flatten. They usually cup slightly (a few thou at most) during hardening which is much easier to correct. Please accept my apology and contact me off-list (you can use the mail form at www.hocktools.com) to arrange for a replacement.

While waiting for your replacement blade to arrive, why not give the ruler trick a try? You'll be getting a new blade anyway so you have nothing to lose. After only a few seconds of flattening (no kidding), you'll be able to use the blade you have until the new one shows up. Not everyone agrees with it, and you shouldn't use it for chisels, but it saves an immense amount of time on plane irons. Worth a try, IMHO.

My compliments on the beautiful job you're doing on the restoration. Nice work!

Ron Hock
www.hocktools.com

-Ron Hock, www.hocktools.com

Totally cool I say,wow. It's from " Bedrock 605 1/2 restore" forum thread.


----------



## ShaneA

I saw Hock's response, at first I was thinking it was a nice touch to reply (and maybe it is) but if you really look at what he said, it is distrubing. I too bought a 2 1/4" O1 blade for my type 8, 5 1/2. It was also way out of flat. I understand demand is low, but he is pretty much saying that they know they make unflat blades, but still sell them at what I consider a "premium" price. He claims a few may slip by, buy it seems like long odds that myself and berber both got bum irons. I mean, they friggin' charge $10 to ship one iron, and then send out a bannana : ( I remain unimpressed. To know you have an issue and keep pedalling them, is a good reason for me to never buy from them again. $53…are you kidding me?

I should have blasted them on that forum, and written a bad review for the LJ site.


----------



## BrandonW

I agree Shane, far too much money for an under-performing iron. I have the 2 3/8 size that is made in France and it's a pretty good iron-- I would have never thought that the different sizes had different quality issues. Good to know.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, $3 shipping from LN… Nice irons, too. Just sayin'...


----------



## BrandonW

Free Shipping from Lee Valley right now for orders over $40! Even better.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bottom line, choice is good!


----------



## thedude50

iLL SAY IT TILL I FIND ANYTHING BETTER THE BEST IRONS COME FROM IBC you ever get one that isn't flat they will replace it in a flash and shipping is good plus you can get them from woodcraft on sale and very soon i will be selling them here and on eBay this will be a great line for my tool store that i am starting any plane iron can go in a 5 dollar box and get to you in 2-3 days no excuses every company needs to stop screwing the public and don't up-charge freight the po gives you the box and news paper is free tape is cheep so no excuses


----------



## Bertha

I've been really happy with everything I've purchased from Hock, particularly the tool blanks. I'd have a lot more stuff if it weren't for the minimum shipping thing, but I realize a guy's got a business to run. I'm surprised that you've had bad luck with the plane irons. I haven't; and I wouldn't be shy about it if I had. I don't care for the squared-off top but I don't like two-tone or SawStop either


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.marcouplanes.com/










Major drool.


----------



## donwilwol

yes, Marcou makes some beautiful stuff. He's around here once in a while.


----------



## Bertha

I've always been a Marcou fanboy. He used to poke around in here once in a while.


----------



## donwilwol

he certainly has beautiful planes. If I ever hit the lotto, I'll own a few.


----------



## superdav721

I have a question gentlemen. Do you guys get forearm pains after a day in the shop pushing you favorite tools? Any tips?


----------



## thedude50

Planing should come from the legs and not the arms once you master this you will be able to plane for hours if you use arm mussels to plane you will pay the price every night


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Dude. I will try to adjust.


----------



## RGtools

Dave….how high is your bench?

Your stroke should come from your stomach and legs.


----------



## mochoa

Dave, thats what I was going to say. If your bench is high its hard not to use all upper body. Ideal planing height is the height of your pinky knuckle, or wrist, depends on who you ask. Time for a new bench?


----------



## superdav721

My eyes are bad so My benches are high. 38 inches.


----------



## lysdexic

38 inches is great for a joinery bench especially if you put a vice like the Moxon on top. That really gets the work up close. But for planing I am going make my new bench around 34 1/2". I am 6'3" -unless I am hung over and dehydrated. Then I'm 6'2".

Also, my current "workbench", which is basically a 8' table, stands 37 1/2". Once I get my real bench made I will probably rise it up another inch or so. This is just so I can get the work closer to the eye.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm 5'9" and my bench is 34" with no fore arm pain other than being out of shape in a jack-plane sort of way, every once in awhile…


----------



## Dcase

If your forearms hurt that just means the muscles are growing  Like Dude said if you use your legs and body it should make it a lot easier.


----------



## superdav721

I am 5'11", and I have been pushing a sash plane for the last few days. I might be holding my hand different. Thanks for the insight guys.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thicker sole of that woodie plus your higher benchtop… Anything to stand on to test a dirrent height?


----------



## superdav721

I have some palettes and will give that a shot. Thanks Smitty.


----------



## thedude50

Ok you guys i just entered into a new business with a friend of mine he is an older guy and he has been doing planes for over 20 years he has never sold online only in outlets like antique malls and and saw stores etc and he will continue to acquire all the planes he can through the network he has built this past 20 years he will rarely keep a plane but has a nice lot of his that are not for sale I will offer each plane we are going to sell to this thread first then 24 hours later I will post them into the sale or trade area this will be where they will remain listed until sold or one week passes then they will go to eBay he has hundreds of baileys and dozens of Bedrocks I hope some of you are able to get a good deal from us and will do what we can to offer you best price I will start tonight by offering a very early Stanley no 2 I am having some trouble identifying the era but know it is very old because it has the plain lever cap no patient dates and no words or numbers on the front or back of the casting however the lateral adjustment lever has the large sideways STANLEY and the iron is the early triangle type I have to say this is the sharpest iron i have ever been able to achieve with a early iron the thing slices wood like butter and it has been flattened and it has been thoroughly cleaned and polished I will take photos in a little while but the asking price is 250 but to this thread it is 225 if you want it pm me


----------



## ShaneA

Well, I think I "won" a SW #18. Looks like its in good shape…$32 delivered. We will see…i will post pics when/if it arrives. : )


----------



## superdav721

Nice catch Shane


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Welcome to the #18 Dark Side, Shane… (We are your father…)


----------



## ShaneA

I think they are the coolest looking block plane, but honestly I really havent had warm fuzzies with any of the blocks I currently have, which are a 220 and red/blue one 12 247? Or something like that…i also have one that I have no idea what it is. Some sort of an adj mouth one with a chipped mouth. Has a 1897? pat date been meaning to take a pic and offer it up for parts. Maybe it could be used to complete one of you guys projects, but the laptop I use to load the pics is out for repair, so no idea when/if its coming back. I cant watch the videos that Dave and others have posted : (


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anybody ever use a 4 mast plane?


----------



## SamuelP

Finally got a camera that works.

Here is my stash so far…





































I need to restore a few still. I mainly flatten the sole clean them up, lube them up and sharpen the iron. I have been pretty happy so far with the extent that I have cleaned them up. The number 7 may need some paint or even the 5 1/2.


----------



## ShaneA

Ahh, family photos!


----------



## lysdexic

I really like looking at folks "family photos". Nice compliment of planes Sam. I see what looks like a couple type 11's in there. Me like.


----------



## SamuelP

Thanks Scott. I have not typed my planes out. I have not gotten into that yet. The #4 to the far left and the #6 are what I think you are referring to. The 6 is a Siegley STS, awesome plane. That and my Sargent #4 are my go to planes.


----------



## lysdexic

Sam, you need a low angle jack. Smitty's got a #62 that he'll let go. It's shiny and everything :^)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He's right, Sam (about needing a #62, but not about where to find one).


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, everything has a price, right?

Sam, nice collection you got going there!


----------



## thedude50

Ok I have asked all the experts I know except you guys so here she is the no2 with no casting marks no owners marks nob and tote are original and the blade sliced me up but good had to crazy-glue it shut no er for deep cuts stuff works just like dermabond . This plane takes the finest shavings i have ever got out of an original Iron I am major impressed and this has set my bar or norm even higher Here are the photos I do hope one of you thinks you cant live without it


----------



## BrandonW

Dude, can you post a picture of the lateral adjuster?


----------



## BrandonW

Amazingly beautiful plane, by the way!


----------



## thedude50

I can try they are pretty small io may be able to use a macro lens and show the Stanley name


----------



## ksSlim

>Shane…I could use some parts for the older blocks. Like to find someone that knows about Chaplin block planes.
The one I scored in a bucket of rusty treasure has a unique depth adjuster. Soon as I can get the neighbor to take pics and learn how to post them I'll toss them out here for some in depth knowledge.


----------



## thedude50

ok here it is i used the macro photography 75-300 lens


----------



## donwilwol

dude, that is a beautiful #2. I really wish I had the extra cash laying around.

Shane, welcome to the #18 club.

Sam, great family shot. What's with the green vise?


----------



## Bertha

Sam, that vise will probably work better if you mount it


----------



## Brit

Al, Scott thinks you don't love him.

http://lumberjocks.com/comments/1214111


----------



## StumpyNubs

A Stanley #203 is about to sell for cheap on ebay this morning. I really like these small block planes, and this one is a bit hard to find. Thought I'd pass the link along in case someone needs one! (No, I am not the one selling it.)


----------



## Bertha

^Andy, he's just mad because the last time I saw him, he got a little "handsy" when we hugged hello. I told him, "I don't like you like that, bro" and he's been weird ever since.


----------



## BrandonW

Does anyone recognize what plane this is?


----------



## lysdexic

Too funny. WTF. I have written about three different respones to that remark but none will suffice.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, no clue but it looks like a modern made Bailey style plane.

So I got my #45 in the mail yesterday. It came with the complete set of original cutters as well as a few specialty cutters. Most of the cutters look hardly used but they were all rusty and will require some work to get them sharp. I plan to sharpen them all at the same time just to get it done and over with.


----------



## Bertha

^Looks like a Clifton with a weird cap.
Edit: Yeah, Man-grope Scott. Let's just put it behind us.


----------



## BrandonW

Hope you enjoy that #45, Dan.

Hey I'd like to hear more about that man grope. ;-) Haha.


----------



## RGtools

Brandon…very English looking to my eye, but other than that I am stumped.

Al, Scott…...I'v'e got nothing.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just got that set of 19 molding planes and haven't even had a chance to hardly look at them, and here I am buying more! I just bought another set of 17 at an even better price than the first lot! I'm going to have to do a molding plane segment on my "show" sometime soon!


----------



## mochoa

I finally got these in the mail yesterday. They were on back order… I've got to get that bench done now. I can only imagine the torture Al must feel having that fancy holdfast at home with no bench.










Al, now that I think about it, it's probably Scotts way of torturing you because of the shunned man grope.


----------



## lysdexic

I've decided that responding to that accusation is like stepping into quicksand.

Giving Al that holdfast has nothing to do with altrusim. Notice the color scheme - two tone! Ha!


----------



## Bertha

^it's an acceptable two-tone. Breath of fresh air for me today. My insurance company gives me replacement or replacement cost. They outsource to this "tool guy" who takes all my stolen model numbers and prepares a list of the tools I want replaced; the remainder I just get cash for. Scam, of course, because the "tool guy" is probably buying them for pennies on the dollar. So, I listed all the big ticket items and told him to replace him. After some paperwork jocking, I get the tools mailed directly to my door. No postage, no mail order, no driving to friggin Lowes, etc. So, I'll be getting a $10,000 package of new tools in a week or so. There will be pictures.


----------



## Brit

Congrats Al.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice, gonna take a photo essay to capture all the goodness!


----------



## BrandonW

WOW! Now that should be sweet, Al. I'm a little surprised you just didn't take cash and spend it all on hand planes. 

FYI, the plane pic I posted above is my Buck Bros, which I had done cosmetic work on to make it look more Baileyesque. I pained the Blue jappaning black, I sanded the Orange totes and stained them a dark brown, and I removed the jappaning from the lever cap. I actually like the looks of this plane-and I got it performing pretty good, but with three other jack planes, I really can't keep it. May be selling it to Bandit.


----------



## lysdexic

That is quite a handsome plane Brandon. I don't remember what it looked like before but it doesn't good. Do you have a before pick?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shane - Congrats!

Sam - That is a great family photo.

Andy - Would you please let me know how to isolate a single comment as you did in your instigating post? 

Dan - Congrats. Sharpen them all at once?? Those cutters are small, i imagine you are in for a finger punishing endeavor.

Stump - Congrats on the hoard er, umm, ... acquisitions.

Mauricio - Those are very nice. Are they the ones from Tools for Wood Working?

Al - Good to hear you are getting some resolution.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon, I was going to say it looks like a newer Indian rip-off of a newer Record-style plane. Like the Groz, I think? The phillips screw head in the knob was one tip, and another is that diagonal 'ribbing' behind the tote. It almost looks like someone ground out raised letters in front of the knob, too. It has a great look to it now, head and shoulders over the Buck Bros. look. Nice job!

EDIT: Geez, almost sounds like I was ripping on the plane, but I wasn't… It really has an impressive look!

Ah, the non-reciprocating man grope… Has there been a more awkward greeting since Elvis met Nixon?


----------



## bandit571

Brandon: I had to back out of a deal on fleebay today, could not resolve a problem with loading Paypal. IF the plane above is still 10 bucks plus shipping, let me know what the shipping will be. I'll send a MO out this weekend.

Not much here from me on planes. I haven't seen any 110 block planes like the one i have on Fleebay. Hmmm? Same with a spokeshave I have. One-ofs", maybe?

Handle for a handsaw is coming along nicely. Building ( or RE-building) a cross-cut saw. Old handle is scrap, sawnuts are elsewhere, medallion on "loan". 1" thick Barnwood Oak for a handle blank. Sabresaw to cut the blank out with. Sabresaw was from menards, something called "Tool Shop". Must have a good blade in it, cut the blank without a whimper. $14 Sabresaw.


----------



## SamuelP

The Green vise is a Colombian vise that I got for $32 shipped off Fleabay. I am going to use it on my bench once the ends are all glued up. It is mostly cleaned up, I just need to finish the screw and inside parts.

I am keeping an eye out for a 62. I have a few headhunters out too.

That is a great #2 Dude


----------



## donwilwol

bandit, I probably have a 110 floating around I'll part with. Send me an PM on what your looking for. I won't be back home till friday, but I'll take a look.


----------



## mochoa

Anthony, Thanks, yes those are the Gramercy Holdfasts from Tools For Working Wood.


----------



## bandit571

This #110?









I had this one a LONG time, still 100% original. Not sure HOW much this little guy is worth. As for the spokeshave:









Rehabbed awhile back, also 100% original. Iron has a funny swirl pattern to it.


----------



## BrandonW

I never took a before photo on the Buck Bros-and surprisingly enough I couldn't find one on the web. Even on Home Depot's website (they carry it, but they have the wrong image). The only modification to the plane, besides refinishing the totes and repainting it, were taking the label off the lever cap and doing some filing here and there and working on the sole.

Bandit, I'll be sending a PM shortly.


----------



## RGtools

Mauricio. You will love those holdfasts. I have two myself. Just keep a peice of flat oak in your tool well so you never have to look of a caul…trust me they can dent your work in a hurry.


----------



## Brit

Tony - This is how you paste a link to a single comment in a thread.

1. Move your mouse pointer over the comment #. The pointer will change to a hand.










2. Click the right mouse button and select *Copy Shortcut*.










3. Paste the link (Ctrl+V) into the posting window when typing your comment on a thread.


----------



## Brit

Ryan & Mauricio & anyone else who'll listen . Some people drill a hole in the caul and thread the holdfast through it so it is always on the holdfast. Never tried it as I don't have any holdfasts yet. They're not much use on a Workmate.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank ya sir!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have those 'holed cauls' and they work. They're always within reach under my bench.


----------



## skeemer

Question for the experts here:

Will the Pinnacle blades that are listed as for a Lie Nielsen (on Woodcraft) fit a Stanley? Some are noted for Stanleys and some for LN. With the sale they are having I'd like to replace the blade on my #3 (Bedrock style) and #5 (Bailey style), but I want to be sure these will fit before I order them, as far as the depth gauge slot and so forth go.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2080172/29847/matched-2-wide-chip-breaker-and-blade-set-for-lienielsen-handplane-4-and-5.aspx


----------



## ShaneA

The ones listed as stanley/record will fit the Bailey and the Bedrock. Not sure the LN would fit a Stanley. The 3 should be on sale but not the #5, last time I checked.


----------



## BrandonW

Skeemer, can't say with certainty, but i think they will fit, since I've purchased Lie-Nielsen blades and chipbreakers (made for LN planes) and put them in Stanleys just fine.

I think the only problem you may face with Pinnacle made for LN is the depth adjuster not having enough bite on the chipbreaker because the thicker blade pushes the chipbreaker farther away. I think the Pinnacles do something different for that so they fit slightly better-that's my guess because there seems to be something attached there on the ones meant for Stanleys. I don't own one, so I can't say for certain.

See the pic with my crudely drawn arrows below:


----------



## BrandonW

Oh yeah, you may also want to consider Veritas replacement blades and chipbreakers because right now there's free shipping on orders over $40 from LV.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,230,41182&p=66868


----------



## thedude50

like this Andy really cool

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/407402

but i have seen some where there is a little bok that shows it physicaly i dont recall who did it in this thread but i am not going back 2000 post to see it either


----------



## thedude50

skeemer no they wont fit the ones that fit Stanley are the thinner blades and then the cosman iron and chip breaker they do make a 90 thousandths blade that fits Stanley but it don't come close to the cosman blades and chip breakers remember once you pot the fat blade in it you have to open up the mouth but it will out preform anything else that fits an old Stanley


----------



## Brit

Dude you can only embed a Project, not a comment in a thread. An embedded project looks like this:



To do it, you go to the project you want to embed and copy (Ctrl+C) the embed code, then paste (Ctrl+V) it into the posting window of a thread.


----------



## thedude50

http://widgets.lumberjocks.com/project/63441.jpg[/img][/url[/URL]]

like this Andy this didnt work for me man i am only seeing text

And this Wormy chestnut strat is for you Al

2nd try



the thing that was screwing me up is it wouldnt drag across the text so i wasnt getting it all then i went back and hit select all and that worked thanks for all the tips


----------



## thedude50

Andy how are you doing the thing that looks like ripped out pages it looks really cool and can it be done on a pc or just a mac where do i get that feature or plugin i need it for other things and even here too


----------



## racerglen

Andy, the answer to holdfasts for the Workmate® is Black and Decker's very own…GRIPMATE….
Work like a darn..(that's what's holding the ^&*()^) DVD case on my Wrkmt over on that dream thread)


----------



## Brit

*Dude* - The ripped page effect is done using a screen capture utility called SnagIt. It is made by Techsmith. You can get it free on a 30 day fully funtional trial. It does a hell of a lot more than just this effect and works on the PC or Mac. After the 30 days is up, you have to buy it or remove it as it will cease to work. It doesn't cost much though and I wouldn't be without it. There are other freeware screen capture utilities, but none as easy to use or as functionally rich as SnagIt in my opinion.


----------



## Brit

*Glen* - I saw those when you posted your DVD cabinet, but for some reason I just can't be bothered to spend money on pimping my Workmate.


----------



## Bertha

That strat is insane! Andy's got the electronic chops. Even his screen captures look professional. Hey Don, I got your plane yesterday! I absolutely love it. Took some pics of it working while Scott's holdfast held everything down. Best 10 minutes I've spent in the shop in a while. Pics later.


----------



## thedude50

hey al i thought you would jump on that no 2 with all that insurance money burning a hole in your pocket


----------



## racerglen

Just pokin' Andy, but they also work on my big bench, standard 3/4" or 20mm hole
just like the Veritas holdowns and bench dogs etc etc..
An extra use for something I've had for decades..can never have too many clamping options eh !

;-)


----------



## Bertha

^Lol, Dude. I'm not much of a #2 guy. I think I'm going to spend the bulk of it on a new drill press (Walker Turner) and planer (Belsaw). After deciding that I'm not going Festool, I'm going on a tool buying frenzy.
.
Speaking of frenzy, I had the Don and Scott duo going last night. The holdfast works much better than I ever expected. Don's plane works wonderfully and the quality of his tote is top notch. If he goes into the tote business, buy one without reservation. 
.








.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got 4 or 5 more cherry totes roughed out. I like the way they look and I know cherry will darken with age. I roughed out a few walnut to. I'm not sure what I will do with them all (ok, maybe I know) but i was having fun over the weekend and only had some hit and miss shop time. I also went ahead and repaired a few that were that were floating around in my parts bucket.

I'm glad you liked it Al, and I'm glad it went to a good home.


----------



## Brit

Dude if you're getting into sharpening your own saws, you're going to need a saw vise too. There are loads of different designs out there. Here's one I just designed and built. Full details on my Saw Talk blog.


----------



## Brit

Oh crap, I just realised I posted that on the wrong thread. Sorry Al.


----------



## Brit

Too many tabs open. What's a guy to do?


----------



## Bertha

^Andy, this is never the wrong thread. The workmate strikes again! I'll have to take a picture of mine, a newer variety. We can joke about the workmate but when I need mine, nothing else will do. I was cutting angle iron, bar stock, and rebar to fortify my shop. I was using air tools (because my powertools were stolen) and I didn't want metal shavings in my shop. I just toted my workmate and my air cord out to the driveway. The WorkMate would grab the metal in the jaws. The little groove would grab the sheet stock and rebar. It worked flawlessly, then I folded it up and tucked it away. Good stuff.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks RG and Brit for the holdfast caul tip. Question, does anyone have a picture of the caul with the whole in it to thread your holdfast through? Also Cant you just glue some leather or cork to the pad of the Holdfast?


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, check this out:


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Brandon, thats what I thought it was but I couldnt find a picture.


----------



## Brit

Like I said earlier, I've yet to use a holdfast, let alone a holdfast with a caul. I think I'm right in saying though that the hole should be bigger than the diameter of the holdfast otherwise you'll never get the thing out. Smitty said he uses a caul Mauricio, so perhaps he can give recommend the best size hole to drill.


----------



## Dcase

Some random pictures to share

Cleaning up a piece of reclaimed Redwood with my 40 1/2. I really like this shot.









Some shavings from the scrub










My newly purchased Stanley #65 is now in working shape









And here are some shots of my Stanley #45 that I just got on Monday.


----------



## Bertha

Knuckle low angle; glorious!
Really nice 45. Now is the time for electrolysis, Dan


----------



## BrandonW

Sweet pics, Dan. I'd love to see what you do with that 45 to restore it.


----------



## Dcase

Actually I have all ready soaked the 45 in EvapoRust and have it all cleaned up. I just don't have any pictures yet. The nickel plating is in pretty good shape so I wont be doing anything further to restore the plane. I am just going to sharpen the cutters and put it to work.

I think I am going to build a new box to replica the original though. I am going to keep the old box but its in rough shape so I think I want to preserve it and just keep it stored in a safe dry spot. I think it would be neat to make a new box for the plane and cutters using some nice fancy wood. Maybe dovetails rather then box joints?


----------



## Bertha

^Dan, the nickel was almost gone on my 45, so I shocked the death out of it for about a week, then brushed off the remaining nickel. I think yours is fantastic and I have cutter envy.


----------



## mochoa

Dan I'm sure that 45 is going to look great now that its cleaned up. Nice scores!


----------



## Dcase

Al, one of the main reasons I jumped on this one was because it came with the box of cutters. However there is a LOT of work to be done in lapping the backs and sharpening those things…

Speaking of cutters…. Do any of you know what this one is? I have figured out what all of the cutters are for except for this one. Its some kind of specialty cutter, maybe a profile or something?


----------



## Bertha

^looks like a broken cutter to me, Dan. Maybe someone ground down a straight cutter. Looks like a pretty decent job if they did That'll be an awful cutter to try to use in the 45. Play with the 1/4 inch straight cutter first. It's a thing of beauty.

Edit: Dan, I had to joint my 45 fence. I ended up routering a slot for it in a board and passing it over the power jointer. I then jointed it a few passes with the 7.


----------



## Dcase

The cutter is specifically shaped and the bevel on it is very well done so that cutter must have a specific reason. I just cant figure out what that reason is.

I am lapping the backs of all the straight cutters first. I have 4 of them that are almost done. The beading cutters are going to be a bit of a challenge but the good thing is most of those look hardly used so I can probably get them pretty sharp just by lapping the backs and doing a quick hone.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan - That cutter looks like one that could have come from a box of #55 cutters. That multiplane had four boxes of irons, many with asymetrical profiles. If not that, then a custom job 'cause the owner was pining for a #55 and compromised by grinding one of his straight irons. Either way, give it a try - could be your favorite moulding profile from this point!

And, re: honing. I've gotten great results from #45 irons by only polishing the backs. Your call, of course (I have no confidence in my ability to not screw up curved irons, FYI, and it ends up I didn't need to, making me very happy indeed).


----------



## Bertha

You guys will shriek at this but I took a bunch of dowels of varying diameters and glued on some 400 grit wet/dry paper. I'll actually chuck the dowel into my drill and use it to sharpen those convexities. I'm not a proud man; just a dumb one trying to get by.


----------



## mochoa

Fresh off the presses from Highland Woodworking, if your on their email list. Check out how they make those french reasps, Ariou?

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/blog5/email32112B.html


----------



## BrandonW

I just watched that! (We get the same emails!) Great video, btw. And here's a interview with Michel Auriou, but it's a bit noisy since they filmed it at Woodworking in America.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/blog5/chuckauriouvideo.html


----------



## Dcase

I was thinking that a Dremmel tool would work on the curved irons that need a lot of grinding or re-shaping. If you were to mount the Dremmel at the bevel angle or even make some kind of jig it seems like that would do the trick.


----------



## RGtools

Need to get through this project….must play with my rasp more. Damn Shaker, I want curves.

Mauricio and Andy, most holdfasts are sized to work will in a 3/4 inch hole (including the gramercy holdfast). but you usually want to add a 16th to an 8th of inch of diameter to to holdfast size to get the right hold.

I have not tried the cork or the leather, though I have seen it done. I still think I could dent the wood with padding though since I sometimes hit the thing pretty freakin hard. The caul is a sure thing…though I love Brandons version, very fuss free if done right.

Dan, get yourself a chainsaw file and a set of slipstones, that's is a pretty good way to shape/grind/hone the bevels.


----------



## bandit571

Question: I have been watching (about all I can do right now) fleebay on handplanes. One "number" stands out as "missing in Action" on there. I have a Stanley liberty bell #129 in my shop. Hand-me-down plane. I have yet to see one on fleebay. Reasons?

I recently re-habbed the old boy, newwer tote on back, de-rust bunnie the metal. This old boy is 20" long. Not sure what it is worth of the "flee'. IF Brandon's jack works out, the liberty bell may go on sale…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

LoL, Al.

Thanks for the vids guys, great lunch diversion material.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, the #129 is not really a common plane so you wont see them as often but they are there..

Here is one that ends in 4 days http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNUSUAL-STANLEY-LIBERTY-BELL-129-WOOD-PLANE-LOOKS-DIFFERENT-FROM-OTHERS-/260983080533?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc3cdc655#ht_720wt_1344

And here is another one being offered for "Buy it now" 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-20-Stanley-No-129-Bell-76-Wood-Plane-Stanley-Rule-Leveling-Co-/390399089946?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae5995d1a#ht_500wt_1127

Its not a rare plane but its just not common enough to where you will see a bunch of them on ebay at the same time.


----------



## Bertha

That 2nd one is sweet. I love me some Liberty Bell.


----------



## Dcase

Why don't you buy it Al? Seems like a good price. If you buy it then you can join the trans plane collecting club with me and Don


----------



## BrandonW

I'm not a huge fan of transplanes and I generally like the looks of the Bailey trasnitionals better than the Liberty Bells, but I LOVE those lever caps on the Liberty Bells. ;-)


----------



## Bertha

I would if it weren't for the shipping. I see shorter ones around locally all the time. None of them ever "spoke" to me.


----------



## bandit571

lET'S SEE if i CAN F Try again, let's see IF I can find a photo of mine, just a #129 ( about 1892)









Just some parts









and the Liberty Bell, shining up? I thought I had a few more pictures, must be in another file. There IS a #26 for sale, downtown, @$35 . Needs some work done on the sole. All I did to mine, other than paint & finish, was a plastic rear tote was replaced. Takes a #5 tote. Just screws down.


----------



## ksSlim

Dan.. To grind/hone the inside bevel on a "moudling" iron, mount a V/S trim router or Dremel under a table.
Cut a piece of hardwood to the appropriate angle so that when the iron is laid on the ramp, it kisses the stone/grinding wheel at the desired angle. I've made several "ramps" with a hole in the slope to provide clearance for the grinding bur. Diamond burrs are available at stained glass suppliers. Run your grinders as close to 700-1000 rpm as possible. I experimented with an "El Cheapo" (HF) trim router and a speed control unit with decent results.
1/8 inch collets can be had


Code:


 various luthier suppliers. Look

 stewmac.com


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here's a pic of the bench holdfasts / whack-a-mole hold downs with cauls under them.










Long enough to extend under the head of the iron, not much more. Holes are big enough to allow free movement without binding when putting them in place on the bench. Now, I do have a second pair that run long; those are to slap firm, directly to the bench, to keep a board that I'm working the face of from sliding across the bench. In other words, bench stop up on the left, cauls behind the work, traversing the face with a scrub or jack and the piece doesn't move.

EDIT: Like this (found a pic, but these are still the short cauls in use and, of course, aren't threaded by the holds)


----------



## lysdexic

That bench is superb. Is it brighter in your shop than usual.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Scott. I am very much looking forward to your build. You're gonna love having a real bench. Guaranteed.

The bench pic above is with an actual camera vs. the phone. I think that's why it looks brighter.


----------



## SamuelP

Smitty - Do you or have you had any problems with those cast holdfasts? They look cast atl east. I just had a local blacksmith make me a set, but he did not listen too well. The bend is real deep leaving the leg short, I think they should work, but I need to drill some holes in my bench first.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You have a great shop Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sam- No complaints on the Jorgensens, actually love 'em. They're tough and hold like crazy. Tony- Thanks!


----------



## BrandonW

Love that bench, as always, Smitty.

Sam, you gotta post a picture of your holdfasts for us.  Was the blacksmith expensive?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sam, what Brandon says! Need pics!


----------



## thedude50

I finaly had some free time today and a package arrived and inspired a group shot and i dialed in my new sweetheart no 4 all i can say about all these planes is wow i feel very fortunate








all my LN planes I really love these nothing is better than one of these









this is my brand new in the box LN 4 !/2

















This is the plane everyone wants to hate I don't like the tote feel but it was comfortable and didnt hurt my wrist It took a long time to get the Iron sharp on the tormek cant imagine trying to hone it in oh=n a shapton it would take forever the first time this thing makes those wonderful flat strips of shavings so thin you can read through them this is the cheapest premium plane i own and I love it my paint is still good and it cut really well after i spent a long time flattening the back and putting a sharp lapped shinny finish on the iron it was fun to plane with both the LN no 4 1/2 and the Stanley no4 they need to add more planes to this line ill buy them all


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude, I do believe that's the first time a new SW #4 has been pictured in the history of this thread… Congrats on a fine stable of workers. Very nice.


----------



## thedude50

the only one giving me trouble is the scrub plane it takes so much force to rip it through a plank that I moves my poor old workbench across the room it is awful and i have 4 80 pound bags of compound holding the bench down it is not enough


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pull the iron back and try again. 1/8" depth of cut or less shouldn't be an issue, and scrubs are fast…


----------



## thedude50

i cant get it to cut at all i will work on the iron tomorrow after i finish a pair of tables


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh wow. Need pictures of a scrub that won't cut for sure!!!


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, the scrub iron doesn't even need to be that sharp to work either!

Dude, love the pics. Good to see your "mexican girlfriend" on the thread!


----------



## thedude50

thanks Brandon the scrub is the one on the end right side when facing the screen it has never been used so i haven't sharpened it yet


----------



## SamuelP

Brandon, Smitty - I will get pics up tonight. They just cost $40 for a set. I might ask him to make another set with the right dimensions.

Dude - If the scrub has never been used where are those shaving from? ;D Kinda thin for a scrub too.


----------



## waho6o9

congratulations on those awesome planes Dude!


----------



## superstretch

I think you're all scrub scrubs ^_^ (Al might appreciate this)


----------



## RGtools

Smitty, that is a great working set up. I have used one similar many times.


----------



## Bertha

Hey, would y'all disown me if I bought a workbench top? I'm thinking of the enormous amount of time, money, and effort it would save me. I could spring for the wooden legvise screw and benchcrafted tail without feeling guilty. Grizzly has some maple ones but they're only 1 3/4 thick. I'm not sure the benchcrafted tail would work with such thickness. Perhaps I could beef it up at the tail and face the edges (which is clearly cheating). I know I've always claimed to be a thick benchtop guy (simply due to the likeness of my genitalia), but I just priced enough 4" mail order maple to execute it and it was like a mortgage payment.


----------



## racerglen

LOL !
Is there another doctor in the house, somebody needs a checkup !
Al, thickness is in the eye of the be holder, but we'd NEVER disown you over THAT !


----------



## lysdexic

An interesting "repost" by the Schwarz concerning the care of hand tools. It is an interesting read but one sentence resonates..

Take Care of your Tools


----------



## lysdexic

Glen,
There is another doctor in the house …....but I ain't checking that! He needs an ophthalmologist,


----------



## Bertha

You're right, Scott. It's "eye-popping" huge, so a post-view eye checkup is within reason. What I really need is a surgeon to palpate. Preferable someone without banana hands, like yourself. I'm still reeling from your DRE.


----------



## JGM0658

but I just priced enough 4" mail order maple to execute it and it was like a mortgage payment.

Why not use pine? It is what I do for my benches. I don't understand this fixation with hard woods for benches. First, if you drop a piece you are making and it hits the edge of the bench, you get a dent on the piece, second like you said just the wood is like paying for a small car… 

After I finish this project I am building my third bench based on the Scandinavian style, it will be made out of pine, my first bench was made out of oak, big mistake! Sure, it is heavy, but a PITA in all other ways.


----------



## Dcase

Dude- You got me confused. You said the scrub plane gives you problems when using it and then you post later that its new and has never been sharpened or used. I don't get it?

Al, Is your heart set on using Maple for the bench top? If you don't have a local lumber supplier to get the Maple from then I wouldn't hold it against you if you went with a pre-made top. If you are open to something other then Maple then I would use something that you could get locally. For my bench top I used a few different types of wood that I had on my lumber rack. My bench top is Red Oak, Silver Maple (soft maple), and Cherry.


----------



## BrandonW

Al, I'd disown you if you bought a bench top. 

Sam, let us know if the blacksmith makes those correctly. I'd love a set of blacksmith-made holdfasts and for that price he's more than reasonable.


----------



## Bertha

Brandon, also talk to Scott about holdfasts in his area. He doesn't sound like a huge fan but I really love the one he gave me. Dan, I can't say that I'm totally set on using maple; I'm just following the pack, I suppose. JG, I've got nothing at all against pine; after all, you're going to destroy the top either way. Pine's quick to flatten. Dan, I've got nothing available in my area. If I could get off my arse and visit Tech ***********************************, I could probably get set up pretty well in his neck of the woods. I've eyed the fir at Lowes before. It comes 4×4" and is dirt cheap. $200 would get you a 4" thick top and glue-up would be a breeze. The 60" x 30" Grizzly maple tops are $200 but they're only 1 3/4 thick. I could buy a John Boos for $600 or so, lol. I've got a vintage 16" thick end maple Boos butcher's block. I guess I could glue three of those together for the handsome sum of 3 x $1600 = $4800. Maybe not


----------



## lysdexic

Al, here is the answer to your question. Who cares what we think. It is your money, your effort, your time and your bench.

Build in a way that is pleasing and proper for you. You are the one who will have to use it for the years to come. You know the right way to build it.


----------



## lysdexic

Al, my lumber cost $600. The time to build it is another question.


----------



## BrandonW

I disagree with Scott. You should totally build it to our specs, Al. ;-)

My guess, though, is that you'll want the mass of a thicker bench than 1 3/4". I personally prefer hardwoods for benches, but SYP should be fine. The douglas fir that I've worked with has been incredibly soft and if that's indicative of typical fir, I'd stay away from it. I'd just use whatever strong, hardwood you can find for the cheapest. But that's me.


----------



## BrandonW

I got european beech for my bench at under $400-- I had to use some oak I had on hand from the stretchers and the shelf, but It was completely affordable. (My bench is 62×26).


----------



## Bertha

Scott, $600 I could live with. That quickly turns into $1000 if I go mail order. 2 x $200 could get me to 3 1/2" if stacked. Clear maple, already glued. I'm just thinking about jointing (which will require new knives), gluing (which will require new clamps), planing (which will require new knives), and there's that pesky time (and lack of space, in my shop). I know it's sacrilege but if I use a wooden thread leg and benchcrafted tail/wagon, I might forget all about that sacrilege.

I'm also building my bench MUCH smaller than you guys. I'm looking at 60" long at the absolute most. 30" wide I can deal with. No cabinets but I'm gravitating toward the husked tenon for the undercarriage.

Edit: we'll all agree, however, that if you build a benchcrafted roubo with thick maple and the vises, there's really not more to be said. You can bicker about dimensions, etc. but that's really the bench to reckon with. As expensive as it is.

Brandon, thanks for eliminating fir. I never liked the idea in the first place but it's hard to ignore a 6 foot stack of it just sitting there at Lowes.

I guess I'm just trying to get all the guilt out here before I make a decision.


----------



## bandit571

Find a local tree that has fallen down in a storm. Rive it ala St. Roy. Plane one face flat( you do have a plane, don't you?) add the legs to the "wild" side's bottom so they look like they just grew there. IF you want, you COULD plane a bit off the wild side, just to flatten it a bit.

Storm downed trees ( logs) are sometimes quite CHEAP. How you get them to your shop, is up to you.

Note: MY bench was made by Emerson, for sears. Called a Craftsman 10". It does have a motor hanging out the back ( gets in the way, sometimes) but it has nice square edges. It has a couple "alignment slots" to help put things together Square. Don't have to worry about flattening the top either, it's was done when new, after the cast iron was done. 28" x 54" for the top. I can add a clamp anywhere it is needed. I can even clamp a panel to the side, so I can work on the edges. When new, "bench" was $400. AND, I had to put the blasted thing together.


----------



## BrandonW

You'll figure it out, Al. Knowing you, whatever you set on, will be absolutely fantastic and worthy of envy!

I just won an auction for a 71! I've been needing a router plane since I've been into hand tools but haven't come across on for a decent price. The one I won looks complete and only $21.49 plus SH.

www.ebay.com/itm/290685323618


----------



## waho6o9

Why not laminate 2 table tops from Grizzly?

3.5 inches thick, done. Easy peasy.


----------



## lysdexic

Nice Brandon. I just won a bid on a #6 though I didn't get as good a deal as you


----------



## BrandonW

Looks like a type 11, Scott! Very clean.


----------



## Bertha

^That's what I'm thinking about Waho609. The two substrates should move similarly with climate change, I'm thinking. I'll band the thing so no one knows but me (and I guess 20,000 lumberjocks or so). $400 + shipping for a 3 1/2 inch maple top sounds pretty attractive to me. I could use the left over money for those calf and buttock implants I've been eyeing.


----------



## BrandonW

Someone should snag this Stanley 113 plane for $50 buy it now:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-NO-113-CIRCULAR-PLANE-/160768502095?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256e8ca94f


----------



## Bertha

^huge WOW. Won't be there long. I just bought some squares, otherwise I'd be on it.


----------



## waho6o9

NUMERÄR
Countertop, birch
$169.00
The price reflects selected options
Article Number: 300.864.17
Countertop in solid wood; a hardwearing natural material that brings a warm, natural feeling to your kitchen. Read more
Size

Or, how about the Ikea tops? And save a little as well.


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you for keeping an eye out for my new to me plane Brandon. Rock on.


----------



## BrandonW

Sweet! I'm glad someone here got it!! If I hadn't just snagged that router plane, it would have been mine. ;-) You'll have to let us know how you like it, Waho.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, my bench is 3" thick; I'd suggest it's absolutely fine, but I wouldn't want to go more than a 1/4" thinner or so, and that's if I'd have to. 3 1/2" would be awesome.


----------



## lysdexic

Now, if you get a pre-fab top from Ikea, that is officially fodder for ridicule. But then again - refer to the above post.


----------



## waho6o9

Will do Brandon!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's whatever Al wants in the end.

Wait, that didn't sound right…


----------



## lysdexic

DELETED -Smitty, my post cannot follow that one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Waho - Welcome to the #113 club, Man!


----------



## Bertha

Crap!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rosewood-SANDUSKY-No-140-Center-Wheel-Plow-Plane-/110839731839?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ce90167f


----------



## AnthonyReed

Al - Scott has a good point you can get furniture/cabinets from Ikea which would save you "the enormous amount of time, money, and effort" that it would take for you to craft them yourself, with the bonus of not needing to expend "the enormous amount of time, money, and effort" to build the bench required to construct said furniture ….


----------



## Bertha

Smit, I think that's Scott that prefers it in the end.
Scott, I might end up having to take you up on that. I haven't even checked into the shipping of two grizz tops. Might make it a moot point if the shipping is $100 each. 
.
Wahoo, I haven't checked on the Ikea tops in a while. I considered one for my sister's kitchen. But as above, if I buy an Ikea top, me and the salesman will be the only ones to know about it.


----------



## SamuelP

Get two slabs and glue them together.


----------



## Bertha

Anthony, point well taken. If you think about it…
Wood: $600
Vices: $800
Hold-downs etc.: $200
Planer blades: $100
Jointer blades: $50
$1/hour labor: $100
.
That's $1850 alone. 
.
http://www.amazon.com/Sjoberg-Elite-2500-Beech-Workbench/dp/B000JR9RD0/ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1332434313&sr=1-2








.
http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=wb-r









.
Just sayin, man.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just bustin nuts Al 

Besides, i am a skillless neophyte. i don't know what i am talking about anyway.


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you Smitty


----------



## bhog

I would head to my local lumber yard-not hd or lowes-and buy some 2×4x10's syp.Cheap man.Glue em in sections and keep em thin enough so you can run them through your planer,then glue your sections together.

My bench was once an island that an old timer made in the 70's.Took it home a couple yrs ago and slapped a few layers of ply on it,done.Ugly as hell-red oak faceframe&ply.Ive added some syp,white oak,cherry etc.Went crazy 1 day and drilled a bunch of extra holes in it.My bench is abused.I will build a good one some day but this one is workin just fine…


----------



## mochoa

Al, a perfectly viable option is to take two 12/4 flat sawn hardwood slabs about 6" wide and glue them together edgewise, use a 4/4 board for the back half. A lot of the antique benches I've seen are made that way.

No body was jointing and gluing 12×8/4 boards together to make a bench back in the day. And I havent seen a lot if any antique benches that are 4" thick.


----------



## bhog

Also not sure if you get woodsmith mag but this months has a decent bench build in it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^That LN bench is sweet….

Al, I hope you find that time and material needed to make the bench of your dreams someday soon. You know it will be 'da bomb when it's done and you're using it every day. "No compromise." Make it friggin' awesome.


----------



## lysdexic

Tony Said: Besides, i am a skillless neophyte. i don't know what i am talking about anyway.

We have something in common.


----------



## choochoo

Hello! I like to hear from anyone to like or dislikes sargent autoset planes. I love mine


----------



## Dcase

Never used a Sargent auto set plane but I would like to get one someday. I know I have bid on and lost a few of them on ebay.


----------



## YorkshireStewart

Here's a shooting plane I got at auction today. Has anyone come across anything similar? I can't see a maker's mark, though I haven't yet stripped it down



















My blog tells more


----------



## YorkshireStewart

Not sure I'll find a use for this one though. It was in the same lot.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice score there, Stewart! I really like your shooting plane. From the blog, I also think that's a sweet back saw and sign, too.


----------



## mochoa

Steward that shooting plane is awesome, your going to keep that one arent you? Dont put that one in the museum! clean it up and use it. what is the pitch on that blade?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Those are great finds, congrats!


----------



## donwilwol

if I was going to spend anywhere near $1800 on a bench, it would be vintage.


----------



## donwilwol

Stew, I said it over on the blog and I'll, say it again. Its all cool, but that shooter is especially intriguing. I think the curved plane is for making barrels.


----------



## bandit571

Bertha: Better pictures of that #129 stanley:









Just sitting around, waiting for some work









Might just have something for it to do, later









What to do with this little board?????


----------



## SamuelP

Al - here is a nice cheap and easy work bench design.


----------



## waho6o9

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/55777

a nice bench made by a fellow LJer.


----------



## BrandonW

*This* is by far the best bench on Lumberjocks.


----------



## thedude50

Dan it was the first time i went to use it and the shavings are likely from the no4.5 the shavings from the scrub were all chopped up and a real disaster to the board it did not go well and i thought it would be like the rest of the LN planes able to use right out of the box this is the 5th lie Nielsen plane that i got second hand that was never used t6his is a strange phenomenon to me when i get something i try to use it that day the exception was the scrub i have had it for a couple of months and the iron has the factory grind on it i think it is installed right and it just rips chunks off the board way to thick then i try for smaller depth of cut and cant seem to get it right very frustrating for me because i never have trouble dialing in a plane and this one is screwing me up now i know how guy feel when they are having trouble sorry if i didn't paint a clear picture i still need a solution though

AL for god sakes do not care what we think about your bench just what matters to you I am kind of old and I know this is my last bench ever so i am going all out and the bill to make the hardwood bench is a grand plus the vises which were 300 and 60 dollars plus freight . so i figure it is like a cheep used car I cant think that you should pay anywhere close to my price for wood and as far as planer blades and jointer knives go these you should be sharpening on your tormek the jig is affordable and saves me hundreds a year in buying new blades and the jointer don't care it the blades were resharpened nor does the planer so i resharpen and i get really good results

now let me play devilas advocate here Al don't chence out buy the top you know you want and stop being cheep your a dr for god sakes and you make more money than most of us so pony up and get the top you know you want and stop being lazy just do the work.

now on the other hand this thinner premade top will save you time and you can get buy and if you hate it you can remove it and make the thicker top when funds allow and you have the time to replace it or you may be just fine with it after all whats an inch or two really matter the top is solid or they wouldn't be selling thousands of them .

My scrub needs help or I do so ideas are welcome good luck with your bench Al by the way why is youe=r bench going to be short when you have all the space in the world imho dont chence out you will regret it forever make it huge make it right make it once


----------



## thedude50

I have a slew of bedrock 605 planes ready to ship and a 606 early style no serious offer will be refused pm me if you want one


----------



## Bertha

Man, some great posts here. Thanks Sam and Thanks Waho. Waho's with the huge tail and split top is what I'm looking at. I've got to have a leg, though. No reason, just gotta have it. I'll have a crochet, too, so we can argue about it. Don, if I could find a vintage, I'd pony up a pretty embarrassing amount for it. I've only found one locally and it looked like it had been in the water. Dude, I get what you're saying. I mean, we all own cars don't we? It's really not so much a matter of money (insurance check) but I'm just making excuses because I'm not too wild about laminating a bench. That's actually being most truthful. I'm thinking two glued-up Grizzly maple tops. I'm going with Lake Erie for the leg but the jury's still out on the tail. I like that Schwartz/Roubo rig on the benchcrafted site and I don't recall seeing a tail with a wood screw. Dude, I also understand what you're saying about size. My shop isn't getting any bigger unless I build a new one. If I build a new one, it'll be prefab from Circle B Barns. I got a quote a few years back. If I'm going to pony up for a new shop, the cost of a bench will be the last thing on my mind. I'll keep my little one as a backup and build/buy a 12 footer. If anyone sees a vintage bench for sale near WV, by all means let me know! Anyhow.
.
Stewart, that shooter is the thing of dreams. I love it! Bandit, that's a really pretty bell. I'll be buying some new planes soon, so I'm happy to hear any input. I think the LN low-angle is a no-brainer. I really like that little Veritas plow that Lysdexic is fond of. Bridge City is still a dream for later. I've been peppering Ebay for some wooden ploughs and molders but I haven't been very successful.


----------



## Brit

Al - If you know what you want in terms of the design, but you have to do something about the cost, then don't compromise on the hardware, compromise on the wood. If maple is too pricey, look for an alternative such as SYP or look for wood you can reclaim. Alternaitvely use a cheaper wood for the base.

I think I know you well enough now to realise you will not be happy with a bought bench though. There has to be some Al in there somewhere.


----------



## YorkshireStewart

Thanks Folks. * Mauricio* - I'll end up keeping most of the stuff; that's how I am & it's why I can't swing a cat around in the workshop! I'm just off to the 'shop now to give everything a closer look.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yorkshire - I love that cooper's barrel plane (?) and the shooter. What a great haul!


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Andy. I definitely won't go cheap on hardware, as it defines re-usable. That's pretty easy, though, just pony up for Benchcrafted. You'll never hear anyone say they regretted it. My problem is, I like the idea of wood screws. Ah, I've wasted enough of everyone's time. I'll build a bench, have to now that I have a holdfast


----------



## Brit

Yeah and while you're at it, make a crochet just to get it out of your system. Mount it vertically on the wall, so you've got somewhere to hang your coat.

Sorry Smitty.


----------



## racerglen

Al, I'm sure what ever Big Bertha chooses will be above the rest !

p.s. Wall Mart did have the gun cleaning kit, only shotgun though, .410 to 12 guage, I'm now working out an adapter for the smaller sizes as their kit has some bizzare size threads, not the standard 8-32.

Now junior's home from the oil fields for a bit I'm hoping this weekend will see the departure of the DVD case and a return to my tasks…

;-)


----------



## BrandonW

Now there's a use for a crochet! ;-)

I tease, but (gasp) I still may add one to my bench. I've got the space for it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Laugh it up, fellas. It's okay, more crochet for me that way!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You know, I can't let it go so quick.

The crochet has got to be the simplest, and cheapest, form of work holding available. Those two attributes alone should make it something that everyone tries. But you know, because it's also something that isn't custom manufactured and sold in high-end editions, it gets ragged on. I know all of this is tongue in cheek within the epic thread, but I really don't get it. One end of boards is stuck, all the time, every time, just by running it into this simple wedge. What could be easier? How about a top five?

- What you gonna do with the left face of your benchtop anyway?
- If you don't want it, remove it!
- Okay, hang your jacket on it when you're in the shop if you must
- Save money for other work holding devices
- Go authentic roubo, man!

Coming down off of soapbox for the much-maligned crochet… Thank you.


----------



## Brit

Smitty said "The crochet has got to be the simplest, and cheapest, form of work holding available."

Surely that would be your knee Smitty?


----------



## Brit

I'm only pulling your leg vise by the way. LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very punny!

I had no passion to put mine in place when building the bench; it was more monkey-see, monkey-do at the time because Schwarz had one in the book and it was something I could do. Now there's no way I can see removing it. Just too easy to use.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, I'm hearing you on the crochet. I bet if I add one to my future bench I'll find uses for it and realize how I wouldnt want to be without it. I'm thinking of adding it now, it will give me another reason to make smaller wooden screws. And, it just makes the bench look cooler, less like a simple rectangular table

Al, dont forget the wooden screw "a la" Mauricio… hand made. I'f I get mine made with satisfactory results I'll make you one for dirt cheap since you would be my first customer. ;-) Heck, I could even tap the threads in your bench leg directly if you sent it to me.


----------



## racerglen

O.K. , I've missed something as this river flows along..

"crochet" I'm thinking that wedge device that holds boards for planing ?

Hmmm..


----------



## Bertha

*The crochet has got to be the simplest, and cheapest, form of work holding available.*
Hey Glen:








.
I agree, Smit. I can't see how it could ever really get in the way. You could probably get away with a crochet and deadman alone, especially if there's a holdfast in your deadman. I WILL have a crochet and it'll be a cool one. I've got a massive slab of curly cherry and If I don't use it for the leg, it'll be on the crochet.


----------



## Bertha

Mauricio, I definitely plan on getting my threads from you once you get it tuned. I want to use yours for the tail vise. I've just got to figure a design. Anyone seen a L-shaped traditional tail vise that uses a wooden screw? Does ANYONE like the shoulder vise? I'm a bit space constrained for a shoulder but a massive shoulder with a wooden screw is pretty sexy.


----------



## racerglen

Ah..
I won't share my other visions of the posibilities…

;-)


----------



## Bertha




----------



## racerglen

Dr. you're beyond hope !
And have you seen your optometrist yet ?

(anybody found a spell check on this site at all ??)


----------



## 33706

crochet… isn't that French for 'hook'?


----------



## Bertha

Dammit. I searched google for "crochet" and now there are knitting ads everywhere in the margins!


----------



## racerglen

Yknow I did the same thing, mind you there's some very nice wool available now ..


----------



## BrandonW

Al, that crochet image looks familiar. 

I'm seriously considering one. They do look cool.


----------



## mochoa

Al, I've got a little collection of picturs of wooden screws used for end vises. I have seen it done on the L shaped Germans style vises but no pic since I'm not planing on doing one of those.


----------



## mochoa

Here is one.


----------



## mochoa

Oh, and there is Carters end vise of course, he made the wooden screw and used it for his L shaped end vise.


----------



## mochoa

I'm thinkin I now need a 1" tap and die set so I can make a crochet screw and the threaded knobs on the end of my vise handle. It would also come in handy for jigs and stuff.

Smitty, what size is the screw on your Crochet?


----------



## mochoa

P.S. we need a Workbench of your dreams thread, its a subject that can be talked about for ever.


----------



## racerglen

I figured someone would get that idea Mauricio, we do have a Workmate® of your dreams thread, but I think Workbench would draw a lot more intrest and posts.


----------



## Brit

Somebody already started one and we all chipped in, but it needs reviving. I'll see if I can find the thread so we can kickstart it again.


----------



## BrandonW

We had one, but it fizzled out. We should resurrect it.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/31539


----------



## Brit

Did you notice how quickly I sub-contracted the thread search to Brandon there?


----------



## BrandonW

LOL, nice Andy. I didn't even see your post. Luckily I had it in my favorites.


----------



## Brit

It was all done through ESP Brandon. I just thought it and you did it.


----------



## Bertha

^Mauricio, thanks! That's what I'm talking about. You'd think that after all that work, the guy would use more than chopsticks to turn the screw, lol. I don't know why I like the l-shaped tails so much. I mean, the wagon makes much more sense. I guess you lose the ability to clamp things vertically with the wagon. Hmmm. I planned on putting one of those little Veritas pop-in wagons on the side opposite my legvise. $100. Why not.


----------



## Brit

Al - If you're having a leg vise, what can you clamp in a tail vise that you can't clamp in a leg vise? Plus you get the ability to clamp small boards vertically in the wagon vise.


----------



## Bertha

Then where would I clamp my Moxon?


----------



## Brit

Plus a wagon vise is stronger, won't sag or break and doesn't add anymore length to you bench. I know extra length can sometime be an advantage…er…I'll stop there.


----------



## Bertha

It won't let me edit my post. Weird. No, Andy, you're right. The wagon is also much easier to build. Can someone explain the popularity of the Moxon to me? I simply don't get it.


----------



## BrandonW

Are we still talking about workbenches on the planes thread after I did all that work of locating it?! ;-)


----------



## Brit




----------



## Bertha

Unless you're planing on a WorkMate, I think benches is fair game here
Oh no he didn't, Andy


----------



## BrandonW

Al, I'm teasing of course! Regarding the moxon vise, I built one mainly to raise the height of my work for cutting dovetails or other detailed work. That way it's closer to my eyes. Here's my version, though if I were to build it again, I'd really just do the bench-on-a-bench model:


----------



## Brit

One word Al: *BALLAST*.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, the cabinetmaker's bench I have includes a wood screw 'el' vise… I'll post a picture later today, but I recall the screw isn't visible / exposed.


----------



## donwilwol

been following but haven't had much time this week to participate. Last weekend I needed a mind numbing, no thought outing. Here is what I did.










As for the bench discussion. I must treat mine worse than most people. I could do to my bench what I do if it looked as good as some you guys make. Its great to have a great looking bench, but I want one I can throw a motor one and rebuild it if needed. Yes I make a reasonable attempt to keep it clean, but it still a tool to ]be used.

Although I will say I *try* to keep the dirty task on something other than my woodworking bench.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, at first I thought "ballast" was a twist on "bullocks" but now I see your weights. I'm coming around to these workmates Man, that workbench thread took off with some force. It's hurting my soul to look at some of those benches. I bought a Bosch Colt today, if that counts for something


----------



## StumpyNubs

Only 4 1/4 hours left to jump on this one, boys! Don't let a near mint beauty like this slip away… and at only $25 bucks how can you lose! I think it's made out of that rare spalted beech! I think this one was actually used by Noah on his ark! It has the water stains to prove it! Just look at that figure! A little rust-be-gone and a few dozen replacement parts, maybe a blade, a new body… she'll be good as new!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, need to clean mine… I'd never drop an engIne block on it, bit it gets beat on for sure.










Those totes are beautiful, man. Work craftmanship is top shelf for sure.


----------



## SamuelP

Here are a couple of pictures of the holdfasts I had made. They are late but here they are.










Here you can see how short he made them limiting what size stock i can secure.










Over all I am happy. I believe these are the first ones he made. I will probably order another set down the road given what a good deal they were. I will post some more pics on my workbench blog.


----------



## BrandonW

Sam, I can see what you mean about the shape being limiting, but besides that, those are some beautiful holdfasts! I like the leaves. I would love a pair of those guys!


----------



## SamuelP

I am very happy with them. The leaves cost me $5 extra bucks each. I figured I might as well have tools I like to see. I am happy over all and they will do everything I need them for right now.


----------



## BrandonW

The leaves were well worth the money in my opinion, even if they are only ornamental. What is the diameter of the steel rod he used?


----------



## SamuelP

5/8 I believe.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I see your limiting issue Sam but none the less those are very nice looking holdfasts.


----------



## mochoa

Sam, cool hold fasts, you dont seem to have any other size holes in your bench so if they are all 5/8 thats not an issue. They should work for 95% of everything you would need them for I would think.


----------



## TechRedneck

Sam

With the height of those, I would bet they would work great on the legs as well to hold some long stock. They look great.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Went antiqueing with the missus today. Bleieve it or not I found TWO excellent condition Stanley #2 planes in one shop. They were from two seperate sellers, but located within five steps of each other. It's the first time I've even seen one of them in a local shop. Let alone 2!

No, I didn't buy either. I thought about it ($200ea) but the wife would have had a fit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's a decent price, Stump. Fine self-restraint… If one was a SW, I'd have pulled a trigger.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Smitty, that kind of sounded like collector talk : )


----------



## 33706

Good thing this isn't a 'vintage pneumatic nailer' thread, with all this talk about pulling the trigger!
I exercised huge restraint yesterday, going to several shops and coming home only with one unusual saw set in a $2 box lot. Saw perhaps 75 - 80 planes, none of which made me reach for my wallet. Came close to a nice Stanley #31, but there was no stamp on the nose indicating what it was.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, you know, I do have a #11 Belt Plane on static display… So I'm testing the slope, I guess you could say. Do I need a second #2? No. (sigh)


----------



## donwilwol

I'm right there with you Smitty. Don't think of it as collecting, think of it as a retirement plan.


----------



## RGtools




----------



## AnthonyReed

^Nice


----------



## Brit

Nice rasp Ryan. You can do a lot with that. Have you finished your occasional table now then?


----------



## mochoa

Very sweet rasp!


----------



## ShaneA

Ryan, could be the stoutest little table ever! Nice, almost like a mini workbench.


----------



## Bertha

^Wow, that rasp leaves a gorgeous cut.


----------



## BrandonW

So I've been informed (via another forum that will remain unnamed) that Lee Valley will be producing some new plane irons (and later chisels) that are supposed to hold an edge much longer than A2. They will be using an engineered steel called PM-V11. These will be available for the Veritas line as well as vintage Stanleys. Just something to look forward to in the coming months (sorry for the teaser, but I don't know much else).


----------



## waho6o9

PM-V11
www.pm-v11.com

googled it and it doesn't say much. Guess we'll have to wait.


----------



## thedude50

I found this in a thread the poster is listed below

I came across the following post by Rob Lee (of Lee Valley and Veritas fame) on the Woodnet forum (http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthr...=&fpart=4&vc=1) I thought folks here would be interested. I was very interested to note that Veritas is planning a full line up of edge tools using their powdered metal steel: not only bevel-edge chisels, but mortise and paring chisels too, also plane blades. Derek Cohen reports (http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolRev...g-5Steels.html) that waterstones are ineffective in sharpening powdered metal steel, that his Shapton stones could do it albeit very slowly and that diamond grit is the only feasible sharpening option.

All the following is from Rob Lee (on Oct. 2, 2011):
----------------------------------------
Hi -

A few quick clarifications on the chisels..

The first production sets (being made now) will be O1, and should be available around Christmas, or just after.

We have ordered the steel for the Powdered Metal chisels, and the quoted lead time there is 25 weeks… so they are 6-8 months out. You'll see much more information coming on the steel…we spent about 18 months testing more than 20 steels, multiple heat treatment schedules, and tested across multiple bevel angles… impact, wear, sharpenability etc. We also evaluated for own internal performance criteria (process and cost related). Since it is a proprietary steel - it is not stock, and has to be ordered in mill runs (several thousand pounds at a time). Approximate cost is more like $18 per pound…. keep in mind - we apply the cost to the raw blank - not the finished product. There will be more detail available at PM-V11 as we have the time to prepare it. There are 5600 test photos alone. Our testing show this steel to outperform O1, A2, M2, M4, 3V, and D2 …among others. We created an empirically derived performance envelope for all of our test steels, and the PM-V11 encloses virtually all of them.

The chisels themselves were designed to have a centre of gravity at or below the tang/socket connection. the tang is turned and barbed, and has flats to prevent the handle from rotating. The socket is turned from solid, and has a closed end (except for where the tang comes through. It seats directly onto the shoulder of the blade, which is completely lapped on the back. The blade has virtually no side lands - I say "virtually", as we don't actually leave them with a knife edge. The handle are a caramelised maple (and smell like maple syrup!) at an very very low moisture content ( they've been baked at about 170 degrees to convert the sugars in the wood during the caramelisation process); so when mounted to the blade, seat well into the socket, and held with the barbed tang.

The handle also have shallow flats (sorry Derek!) parallel to the the blade back for purposes of tactile cues. This is a feature that many people like (myself among them). I'd sure like to hear other preferences…as we may consider offering a choice (we'll getcha round ones Derek…. ) . (Our manufacturing manufacturing folks will have kittens when they read what I just typed ) .

Pricing has yet to be finalised - but they will certainly be comparable to the other fine choices you have now. The PM versions will certainly cost more - but that will be directly related to the cost of the steel, and any differences in the costs of heat treatment.

We're very excited about the new steel, and of course, will be offering it on other edge tools. Derek has one PM-V11 plane blade right now (out of the six we have total). That steel has been ordered too. We have also design butt and mortise chisels, and will eventually offer paring chisels.

As far as WIA went - it is a delightful show to exhibit at. It is the "best" crowd to talk with (few of us go to hard sell) - informed, committed, and engaged. If you haven't been before - you should really have a hard look at it. The quality of product and information available is truely impressive.

Cheers -

Rob

Last edited by Darthfrog; 12-01-2011 at 11:07 AM. Reason: To add date of quoted post.


----------



## thedude50

Ok guys I still need some help on the scrub plane front as I am new to using this tool I have used my smoothing plane for a long time and i recall my grand pa using a scrub plane but the details are history i mostly recall the big jointer planes and the smoother s and in school all we had were no 5s and 4s I recall all our wood was s2s at least so i don't think i had ever used a scrub plane I was watching Rob cosman do it last night and he was going diagonal across the grain and the wood looked like flying chips and not like strips the pieces were more like they were ripped off is this the same method you use on the side of a board do you cut across the grain ? I want to go out to the shop and try this but i don't want to destroy good wood to test it out if i am dead wrong I know a lot of you have used the scrub and are good at it I think i have it pretty sharp now and I will wait till a couple of you reply before i go out and try it again the calamity of the other day is weighing on me as a failure almost enough to simply give up on the scrub plane but the competitor in me says no just man up and ask so i am I really thought i was doing the scrub right going with the grain but it looks like i was wrong and am i right now you cut in diagonals or at a 90 across the grain


----------



## donwilwol

Well on my way to a new addiction. These Ohio tools bench planes are a bit different. For users they are inferior to the stanley. The castings not quit as thick, the screws for the kknob and tote not near as fancy (not brass), but they have some unique designs. Enough to hold my attention. They seem to shine up better, and the knob and tote have a little more character in the style, but are made from beech.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude - scrub really is a rough tool - grain really doesn't matter because you're going across the stuff (either straight or diagonal) to remove material and get the board in better shape / ready for jacking. Yes, like Cosman. Good idea to run the plane along the back, top corner to 'chamfer' it some before going across. That prevents blow out of the edges (called spelching). There is another hobbiest / publisher fellow (he who must not be named) has some videos on the web and talked about it in some detail in his Handplane Essentials book. Hope this helps! Getting the scrub working is great fun, stick with it!


----------



## thedude50

i am with you on that don i won a few of their block planes from a fellow collector on eBay who died and bob is selling off his extensive collection i grabbed a few and hope to get more when and if he puts more up the designs are really cool


----------



## thedude50

thanks smitty i will go out and give it another try on some rough cut lumber i have hopefully it goes better than the other day it really had me down


----------



## RGtools

Just finished the table today. Now I just have to sift through the hours of video I shot for workable material to finish the class up. Do the write up and I am done…my wife is pleased to hear it.

Shane the mini bench is a shop machine, I cannot tell you how many assemblies I have done where the large, low work surface has come in handy….but it's a high percent. It's also nice to sit on a work-piece and mortice over the leg.

The rasp is very nice, but I am reserving final judgment for after my next project…a large trestle table in walnut, which should give the rasp a healthy workout. I'll let you know if it is really worth the cash.


----------



## ShaneA

That is interesting Ryan. FWW just had a special workbench publication, and they had a mini bench. Looked likrd it would be useful for setting up on top of the bench for an eye level perspective. Had dog holes and a small vise. Lpoked real handy for power routing. Never occured to me that it would also be useful on the floor. I will add it to my "someday" list. However, I have had so little shop time lately, it seems like a pipe dream right now.

The 18 arrived. Pretty sweet, but I have admit that my first inspection had me worried. I could not figure out how to adjust the little guy. Everything seemed stuck. Thought I was going to have to send out a SOS. Turns out the lever cap screw was just too tight. Had me confused…but that aint saying much : )


----------



## Bertha

^RG, I'm almost ready for my table marathon!
That new steel is pretty interesting. 
Shane, the 18 is a very sweet plane. 
.
I won some auction with all kinds of crap: one plane (unknown size), auger bits (like I don't have enough), square, junk, etc.
.
What appealed to me is that the plane is supposedly a Sweetheart. I got the whole mess for $20 I think. I'll let y'all know. 
.
Edit: And Shane, those knuckles can really clamp down if the screw isn't backed out just right. I fought with mine for a decent time. Glad you got it worked out


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

EDIT: Deleted comment on vise screw.

Al, I toured a shop yesterday that made me think of you. Amazing pieces of old, BIG iron. Like, a 30" bandsaw. 12" jointer. Standing "Whipp Machinery" foot-actuated hollow chisel mortiser, etc. etc. I'll do a blog of some kind, took pictures, but it was something else. Here's a tickler: An 18" radial arm saw…


----------



## Bertha

I can't see the pics on this computer, Smit, but and 18" RAS? I've never heard of such a thing. I'd probably decapitate myself somehow


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Aw, man, that stinks RE: no pics. It's glorious old iron, Al. The guy knows how to work on it, re-wired all his stationary tools and such, but essentially leaves them as-it / no restore. They're all users. He uses the bandsaw to cut firewood! He's got a thickness sander, I'd guess 30" capacity. Paid $25 for it and re-worked it over the course of a year. Now it's working great. Oh, and he has a cabinet of wood moulders… 30 of them. H&Rs and profiles. I about crapped my pants. German planes. Said the guy he got them from had them handed down to him from his grandfather, who worked on Pullman cars. One owner name on the moulders - they're Sandusky pieces.


----------



## racerglen

Al, you could set that puppy up over your shop door, if the blade didn't get the bad guys it'd crush them !
You'll love it when you get to see it..
Smitty's got a winner there.


----------



## Bertha

I can't wait. I know better than trying to rewire my old iron. I sure am impressed by those that can, though. What'd you expect on those molders, Smit. Sure figures they'd be Sanduskys, right? At least he didn't have a few of those center wheel ploughs, lol. You'd have had the big one on the spot
.
I think I'm going to stay on this thread, the workbench thread, the restore thread, and the saw thread. Nothing much else really interests me anymore. Worse than that, the other threads have really been angering me lately. 
.
I have some small measure of success to report in the shop. I got the chestnut selected for the carcass on carcass. I picked the best pieces for the show sides. I plan on dovetailing both, so I can't get away with crap wood on the hidden tops and bottoms. For the lower carcass, I barely even planed the interior. If I have to plane the ends to get the dovetails smart, I will. With a 13" planer, once it's glued, it's getting planed only by hand. I needed a router to start my dados but I've got two on the way from the insurance dude. I bought a little Bosch Colt, thinking that I could at least use it for something in the future. I popped a 3/4" straight bit in it and made some shallow passes. It complained a bit but it really didn't do too bad. NBeener gave me a sweet plan for a dado jig that looks pretty darn good.
.
Anyhow, that's my report.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You have an old iron thread out there somewhere - I"ll dig that up and post the pics there from yesterday's shop visit. Chestnut progress sounds promising, too!~ Funny how material selection comes to the forefront once the 'how-to' part of this hobby (it is a hobby, right?) is in the past.

I, too have been reading the Pulse but not finding much of interest. Guess I'm too much of a niche person already. Reading and commenting on the threads you list, and on posts my buddies make, has been enough for me too lately so I know where you're coming from.


----------



## TechRedneck

You know.. I'm felling the same way about the threads. I have followed this one from the start and it is enough to keep up with between this and the saw thread. Haven't heard much from Mads lately and WayneC seemed to drop out a long time ago. Sent him a PM but haven't had a reply. Hope he is OK.

I checked in Sunday and nothing much happening. Guess everybody was out in their shops like I was. I spent most of the weekend re-piping my 2.5 Cyclone system and added sliding shelves to the bench so I can walk up, pull the spindle sander or belt sander out, and work.



















My Veritas Low angle Block arrived today and is sitting on my desk. Can't wait to hone and test tonight. There is a spot for her in the family cabinet.


----------



## RGtools

Congrat's on you newest addition Tech.

Question for the panel. Nice body on a old number 7 Stanley $32, blade is good, cap is good, frog is completley cracked in half (worse than Als' was)...is is worth pulling the trigger and where do I find a new frog?


----------



## ShaneA

I agree with you Smitty/Al. Looked a lot over the weekend, but nothing jumped out to me. Keeps me busy enough to keep up with you guys. Plus, I just cant understand the negativity/hostility sometimes. Everyone is a genius and tough guy on the net, I guess. Oh well, I get most my ww fix here on this thread anyways. Good enough for me.


----------



## mochoa

Al and Smitty, I am with you about having particular tastes in woodworking now. Although I wouldn't say I'm past the how to phase yet, I'm about ready to cancel my online subscription to FWW but every once in a while I'm still glad I have it.

I went to the woodworking show this year, and there was not a lot I was really interested in. I'm like you guys, I check on these few threads, and sometimes see what my buddies are commenting on. I remember when I used to check the new projects page several times a day! Now not so often.


----------



## dbray45

Al - you have done a great job on this thread and it does a great job as an almost greneral everything thread. Trying to think of something this thread has not covered.

Anyway, I still look for threads from others that I can help with an idea or two and every now and then I start one.


----------



## TechRedneck

Well, if you are bored, I took a few minutes and updated my shop photos. I did a lot of upgrading this past winter and had it all clean so I figured why not. Here is the link

Only other thing I am seriously thinking about is a Super Dust Deputy cyclone for the primary DC system. I have a big build coming up and am anal about dust. FWW gave at a best buy and I have plans to modify the Delta DC to sit directly on top of the cyclone/trash can and still have room overhead.


----------



## donwilwol

about the same here. I follow the group that hangs out here. Not much else going on. I have a woodworking show coming up this weekend in Saratoga. I haven't been to it in years, but plan to go to see what's new.


----------



## mochoa

Tech, you really earn your name. I'll take your word for it on the *********************************** part but you are definitely High Tech. ;-)


----------



## Bertha

Tech, that scroll saw looks like a rabid octopus! That's a slick job on the cyclone. RG, I think you could find a #7 frog reasonable easily on Ebay if you're not in any rush. You may end up buying a spare 7, though. You'll be hunting for a #7 frog and come across a 7 with a pristine SW blade or gorgeous totes. It always happens that way
.
Check out what I won on Ebay for $21.00
.








.

Wood Plane, Auger Bits,Spoke Shave,Try Square,100 ft Lufkin Tape, Carpenter Tools. All exc cond. -*Stanley Sweetheart* wood plane 2×9.1/4(some rust on base, very little pitting)--5 auger bits 9/16-7/8 plus an adjustable bit, all U.S.-- Stanley no. 51 spoke shave--Lufkin 100 ft tape measure--Lutz 5×7.1/2" try square-- Pr Stanley quick clamps. A nice set of woodwork tools at a low price. 
.
Anyone know off the top of their head which Stanley SW is 2×9 1/4? I'm guessing a 3. I didn't see the measurements at first and dreamt of scoring a #2 for $20


----------



## donwilwol

#4 is 9". That alone is worth $21

I agree the #7 frog should be obtainable on ebay. It may take some patience.


----------



## Bertha

Dammit. I was hoping for another #3. Does that knob look like bakelite to anyone or is it just dirty. I don't have any planes with anything written on the cap. Can't really tell. I really like Lufkin squares, so that tape measure is pretty cool to me. Shave might be decent. Square is junk, I'm sure. Who doesn't need more clamps? My max bid was $40 I think & I'm pretty sure I was the only bidder. Hooray for me.


----------



## Bertha

#7C Jointer, 22"L, 2 3/8"W, 8 1/8lbs, 1898-1964.
I'm not sure what other frogs you could use, but there are quite a few of them with BuyNows around $20 or less

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Frog-Stanley-Bailey-No-4-or-5-Type-11-/170802868896?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c4a4f2a0

Edit: speaking of Ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Sandusky-Tool-Co-119-Wood-Plow-Moulding-Plane-/140726667297?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c3f68821








Ya'll think that's a drip or a repair? Threads look OK. Price is right. $39 + $13


----------



## ShaneA

What type 7 RG?


----------



## Bertha

Type 7 or #7? Confused, Al.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, by the looks of that knob you've got a Type 13. It is my #1 user smoother, by far. I know most everyone here is into low knobs; my jack is low knob and while I love it, high T13s are for me. Able to get a better grip, I guess. "Little pitting" - wonder where that is? Still, an excellent buy for those goodies. Brass City Records typically lists #51s for around the $20 mark…

Tech, nice shelving! Very creative, very useful. Good luck on the DC, but it sounds like you know that stuff beyond the point of needing luck. 

Don - is there a parking lot swap and/or used vendors there? (Heck, you'll probably get a booth and sell your extras… lol )


----------



## donwilwol

Like I said Smitty, I haven't been in probably 15 years, maybe more.

Here's the show.

I'm hoping I can find some pieces of exotic hardwood. Enough to make some knobs and totes.


----------



## Bertha

Smit, this will be my first non-low-knob in that case. I like the round rocks the best but I seem to be a type 11 guy. At least I think so. I like the short knob, small wheel, three date, nothing on the cap guys. My favorite planes are the ones with this logo. I have no idea the type but I have quite a few. SW are nice, of course.
.









.
http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/start_flowchart.php


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's the logo before the "V" logo, if I'm not mistaken. Oldest of the stuff I've actually seen…

RE: Knobs and Totes and Adjusters. That's funny. The adjust knob / wheels on T11 are small, just like the ones on transitionals. I can't get my fat fingers to work the transitional adjusters well, so I pretty much have written off those but for looks. The big wheels are just so easy to spin 'on the fly.' Not getting much shaving action? A flick of the finger and that's addressed. The small wheels don't respond as well in that regard.

But it is absolutely all personal preference. And really, what you get used to first, perhaps.

Oh, and it looks like a drip to me. Excellent price, too.


----------



## Bertha

^yeah Smit, I'm a pretty small dude, for a dude with a huge ego You're right that the big knobs are MUCH easier to adjust. Now the transitionals that I have; they're still a challenge. All the irons that I have like pictured above, I've taken out and replaced with either SW or Hocks. I'll try to snap a few pictures tonight. I think one of my #7's came with one. I think that plough's going to fetch quite a bit more. I'm enticed.


----------



## KPW

Not really a handplane of my dreams but not bad for twelve bucks. My son in law picked it up at an antique shop so I cleaned it up for him. Now I want to keep it. A nice little Craftsman #107 I think. Made in USA probably by Stanley. Anyone know?


----------



## Bertha

^I like it! It's a dead ringer for the Stanley. The little fish-shaped adjuster is not my favorite, but I certainly have enough of them. Mine always seem to turn into wide-mouthed basses over time. Someone should start making high quality replacements. I have a documented history of peening misadventures. I'm not going to be "the guy" who starts closing gaps with vise grips. BRB closing something with vise grips.
.
Totally unrelated to this topic, but appropriate for others on this site, I laughed really hard:


----------



## bandit571

Sitting around, fine tuning a saw, or two. used a couple of the smaller planes the other day, to take off saw marks on a couple saw handles. Waiting on the #5 from brandon.w, right now.. Told the "other half" it was MY easter present to me. Lining up some plywood, for a till to put the Plane Family in their new home.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Oh, Yeah!  Love it, Al! "Troll.me" is a nice touch, too!


----------



## Bertha

A fellow lumberjock needs your help!
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/36391


----------



## RGtools

#7

Type….I have no freakin clue to be honest…I usually judge by the frog…which is mostly missing. The knobs are the low style, and the lever cap is smooth no logo…that help?


----------



## donwilwol

Ken, I've got a craftsman 3704 I've had for a long time.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, this look familiar?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No friggn' way!!!!


----------



## KPW

That looks like it Don but this one has a silver colored cap. #'s on the side are 107-37032.


----------



## KPW

Any idea what the vintage is on this?


----------



## lysdexic

Don, thats not Smitty's #62 tote is it?


----------



## ShaneA

RG, the one I have would be too new. That would have made things too easy anyways!


----------



## ShaneA

Looks better in one piece Don. Great glue up/rescue.


----------



## Bertha

Are we seriously coming full circle here?


----------



## donwilwol

ken, I think its of newer vintage. I think the longer numbers were more recent.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's been Don'd!!!


----------



## SamuelP

Was I too hasty in bidding on this? Did I get hosed? Just one cutter.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

$20??? You can part out the rods, center skate, nuts, etc for three times that amount to folks looking for parts to omplete their 45s. Of course, now you're one of those guys…


----------



## donwilwol

Sam, add about $45 for a box of cutters and you're in business. I think you may have gotten a better deal than Dan.


----------



## thedude50

if it isnt broke its worth a cnote if it is broke it isn't worth a dime until you take it apart and sell off the parts for 5 times what you paid for the plane no you hosed someone not the other way around nice steal sure makes it hard to sell my 45s when they are selling that cheep i should be buying these up toi get the prices back up

I dont know what is missing but i have several parts if its missing something


----------



## SamuelP

Makes me feel better. I have not seen one in a while, but I did not see any broken pieces from those great pics. After I get it cleaned up I will see if I can "steal" a set of cutters too.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## BrandonW

Sam, I think you got taken. That listing is for a Stan*d*ley, which my only guess is a cheap knock off of the original. ;-)


----------



## Bertha

I hope it's one of you jokers winning that Sandusky plough. I set a strict limit. I'm out. Someone's going to be happy.


----------



## SamuelP

I just need to find a Standley #62 and i will be all set.


----------



## lysdexic

A couple new family members. I apologize for the dark pic.


----------



## mochoa

Nice soft shiny patina!


----------



## mochoa

Hey yall check out what I bought at Hobby Lobby for about $5 bucks. 









This is a bag of off cuts that they sell. Plenty of pieces that will work at strops and few that will work as vise jaws! Its a great deal…


----------



## SamuelP

Great finds lysdexic.

Just bought a bag like that.


----------



## BrandonW

Scott, I LOVE that SW 18.

Mauricio, Nice. It's hard to tell from the picture, but are they thick pieces?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice #18 indeed!

Congrats, Sam. Looking forward to an Epic Thread unvieling!


----------



## ShaneA

Couple of lookers there Scott. Done with the workbench yet? : )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice and shiny… ;-)


----------



## Manitario

Hey guys, 
Another plane question: I'm kicking around the idea of looking for a plow plane on ebay. A plow plane seems like an easy way to groove the side of drawers to accept a drawer bottom. Does anyone here use a plow plane for this? Would a cheap Stanley 45 work for this?
thanks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rob, that is exactly what I use the 45 for most, besides beading. Love it. That said, the #50 is also a straight forward tool for ploughing. Might save $ and get the 50, but I definitely also like the versatiliy of the 45.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, I am starting to worry that the workbench will take FOREVER. Since my last post I have worked on it maybe, maybe, 2 hours.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, yes these are pretty thick pieces of leather, about 1/8" thick.


----------



## mochoa

Minatario, you can always make one of these in about 30min….










However, I plan to buy some cheap Harbor Freight chisels for this purpose and cut off the handles.


----------



## thedude50

The battle continued in my shop today as i resharpened and reinserted the blade in the scrub plane. I clamped a rough sawn board in the workmate as it holds wood as good as my messy bench and it was cleared off and the bench has all my turning tools on it. Then i went at it again, now there is no excuse for this thing not to cut well as the blade as hard as it is to sharpen is sharp enough to shave hair off the back of my arm.
I am talking razor sharp here and it was a real bitch to get it that sharp. I figured how could I go wrong first attempt the blade dug in like no body's business and then a couple of shavings and then it was the same as before no workie. now i feel beaten and don't know what to do. so i pull the damn blade out again and look at it just then i start to think that this guy never used this plane. So maybe something is wrong with this plane. then it hits me a scrub plane is a bevel down plane right? Well the damn blade came to me bevel up so I flip the damn blade over and re adjust it and shazam the damn thing starts taking shavings like there is no tomorrow.it was nice even little rows the size of a quarter and smooth on the bottom. i go diagonal across the entire board and i was done on like 3 minutes. it was freaking glorious . I mean it I almost had kittens and so the scrub plane dilemma is over. thank you vary much !


----------



## BrandonW

Lance, Good to hear your scrub is up and running! It's one of the funnest tools to use, I hope you enjoy it!

Mauricio, thanks for the tip; I'll have to visit Hobby Lobby, but not on a Sunday, of course. ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ahhhh…, the friggin' glorious sceub!


----------



## thedude50

did you guys see my post about work magazine? it is a great magazine and has great old designs good story's and its free to download at toolforwoodworking.com


----------



## Bertha

Rob, I too use the 45, until I can buy a nice wooden plough. Not that the 45 doesn't work well. But, I mean, there are wooden ploughs. Know what I'm sayin?


----------



## Brit

*Mauricio* - I'm glad you explained that you bought a bag of leather offcuts. For a moment there, I thought your wife had cut up your shorts. 

*General Comment* - As far as following other threads goes, I first answer any comments on my own blog, then keep up with what my buddies are doing and try to offer encouragement or constructive criticism, then I speed read this thread (usually about 70 posts) and the Saws thread, then I take a quick look at projects and blogs. I think you are missing out if you don't. There are always new people joining LJs and it is nice to welcome them and buddy those with whom you have a shared interest.

This thread is like a forum within a forum. It is a meeting of like-minded individuals, who have a mutual respect for each other's talents. Some lean towards power, others towards hand tools, but we all recognize the fact that there is more than one way to work wood.


----------



## RGtools

Rob…I use a Stanley 50 for grooves, it's a bit more manageable than the 45. But I have a wooden one in line to be restored since they just feel better in use (though it's hard to find working models at a reasonable price).


----------



## mochoa

Andy, ha ha, dont be mad because you dont have access to Hobby Lobby and cheap leather cut offs. ;-)

Brandon, I had to zoom out to get it all but they are all really nice sized pieces. That was actually my first time there, are they closed on Sunday?


----------



## BrandonW

Yup, closed Sundays for Jesus, I think. I've been there a few times. It's a good place for framing materials and household things. That's where I got the baskets for my window bench: 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/52266


----------



## BrandonW

Don, it's time to see how serious you are about your Ohio collection. Here's a 04 1/4 plane up for auction:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OHIO-4-1-4-SMOOTH-PLANE-Rare-Find-Good-Condition-/280846683480?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4163c44d58


----------



## dbray45

Al, if you decide to get rid of the 45, let me know. I only have 2 or 3 things on my wish list and that is one of them. When the budget allows, the LV router plane (and blades) is on that list as well.


----------



## Manitario

Thanks for the advice guys. I'll have to put a 45/50 on my list or keep my eyes open for a wooden plow plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, its nice to know there are people who either have much more disposable income *OR* have the infliction worse than me *OR* BOTH. I lost it by $7.


----------



## BrandonW

Sorry to hear that, Don. I knew it was a rare plane, but I had no idea how much it would go for. At least there's always a bright side: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/63736


----------



## donwilwol

i lost a 608 yesterday to. Oh well, one less restore. I wonder when that 24 oz mug will show up?


----------



## Bertha

David, I can't imagine parting with my 45. I bought that plane really early in my disease and have been collecting irons slowly ever since. I've got a complete set of straight irons, but not a whole lot else. I don't see that changing when the irons cost multiples of the plane. I'm waiting for Hock, Pinnacle, etc. to make modern reproductions. There's a definite market, I think. How hard could it be?


----------



## dbray45

I have a Record 43 and it is really nice, may make new blades for it. LV makes a plough, if I remember - will have to look into it.

There is a guy that makes wood plough planes. I see him every year at the Patina auction. THey cost more than my budget would ever be - starting at around $1,200 but they are functioning works of art.

Its kind of funny, during the Patina event, I saw maybe 10 complete sets of 45s and 50s in their boxes, some with every iron possible - starting at $350.00 to about $1,200.00 for one that was mint condition, wrapped in original paper.
Didn't have the money, spent it on the Sargent #2, Stanley #3, and the 40 1/2 scrub.

Dude - after sharpening up my "new" scrub, I found the same thing. Cleans up a piece of wood in a hurry. Flattening a countertop will be a snap. Glad you got it working.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Al - There are a few cutters available here: http://www.stanleytoolparts.com/combination.html


----------



## lysdexic

Al,
THe LN guys at their tool event indicated that they were coming out with a plow soon. FWIW.


----------



## RGtools

^say WHAT?!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrandonW

I wonder if it will be cheaper than the Clifton! Wait are we talking plow or combination plane? Hmm.


----------



## RGtools

Please let it be a dedicated plow. I don't need a Swiss Army Plane I just want to cut grooves with ease.


----------



## dbray45

Get a Record #43 small, smooth, works.


----------



## Bertha

It BETTER be cheaper than the Clifton! A LN plow has to be considered. The LV plow has to be considered, and I'm not a LV guy. I've bid on several Record #43s but I always backed out due to the shipping from over the pond.


----------



## TechRedneck

Here is a tip for ya all. Those cheap interlocking floor mats are not only good for the legs and feet on concrete floors they can save a nice plane.

Got my new Veritas low angle block home after work. Cleaned off the shipping gunk, tuned it up, waxed everything, honed the blade on the 8000 grit and strop, put it all together, tightened the mouth and set off on a board. NICE shavings on long grain. So I figured I would try end grain.

Clamped up a board and went at it.. nice thin shavings. Was having fun but noticed you have to really bear down on the plane cause end grain is a lot tougher (that's why I got the thing) well my hands still had some of the light oil on them and the dam plane somehow came out of my hands and hit the floor! Luckily I have those rubber mats to soften the blow. After having my heart sink, I picked it up and it was fine. WHEW!


----------



## lysdexic

Tech, thank goodness it didn't end up like this…....










BTW, when I went back to find that pic, I was again remiinded of what a great job you did with that #8 restore.


----------



## RGtools

That's an AD for for the mats if I ever heard one.


----------



## KentuckyTreeRat

Still intimidated by these things. Just gonna have to jump in headfirst and plane a piece of scrap.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Welcome Kentucky.

Don't be intimidated, the Kool-Aid is fine.


----------



## SamuelP

Going cheap so far!


----------



## SamuelP

Manitario - Here is a decent one pretty good price no bidders yet.


----------



## jusfine

Al, I know a guy that has a new Clifton w all cutters that hasn't been out of the box other than to look at…

My time in the shop is so scarce now…

You interested?


----------



## bhog

I bought the LV router a few months back,fence and a couple blades,just sits in a drawer…lol… I PLAN on using it more though. I like it ,just havent really needed it much-yet. Do you guys find the router plane to be the same for you?


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon, it is not the same for me as I sleep with mine. Truthfully, the router plane is one of those planes that is not used much but when you do, there is no substitute. I plan on getting my use out of it over the long haul.

Scott


----------



## bhog

Scott kinda what I was thinking-when I need it I will be glad I bought it.


----------



## Bertha

JusFine, that Clifton is simply too rich for my blood. I don't doubt for a second that it's worth it but wow. That set is going to make someone very happy.
.
Lysdexic, thanks for the compliment on the restore. Let that frog be a lesson to all of you Notice that I'd already flattened it on my WayneFlatFrog device. You'd think I would have broken it before I worked on it. I love my #8 but I use the #7 more often. 
.
Tech, I've never really found a plane that eats endgrain without some effort. I think my 65 on a skew is probably the best I have. I'm quite intrigued by the LN 140 and may spring for it soon. I've wanted one forever and before I spend all my money, I should probably buy the stupid thing. I don't have the stamina to fight for a Stanley on Ebay. Am I reading this thing wrong? What's going on with the irons and nickers ($)?
.
http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1274
.
That day when you have to cut a hinge mortise or face for a mortise lock, that router plane will be worth its weight in gold. It's like a shoulder plane in that way; you smile when you reach for it if you've sprung for a good one. Somehow mine are all English


----------



## BrandonW

Al, have you considered the Veritas version of the 140? In my opinion it's just as good if not better than the LN-and cheaper. Only downside is, no bronze. :-(

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=65373&cat=1,41182,48942


----------



## jusfine

Brandon, I have the LN skew block plane, before I bought I tried out the Lee Valley model, they did not feel comfortable to use.

Can't say exactly what it was about them, they did not fit my hand well.

I am very happy with my LN.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Brandon - Besides price, what do you like better about the LV over the LN?


----------



## Manitario

Thanks for the link Sam; there seems to be a reasonable # of 45's on Ebay, none of them appear to have any of the cutters though and I've yet to find a cheap source of replacements…


----------



## racerglen

I can't compare the LN and the LV Versions, but I'm very happy with the performance of my Veritas
unit, and it's been having a lot of work of late.


----------



## Bertha

The LV is a nice little bugger, I'm sure. I just think it's butt ugly. Can't get past it. The LN, on the other hand, is quite attractive. The Stanley's where I'd like to be, but you know how that goes. I don't think the price of either is terribly absurd. If I'm heading over to LV, the plow would be top on my list. Good price, too. 
.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=57678&cat=1,41182
.
Edit: I'd also like their spill plane, for absolutely no good reason at all.


----------



## Bertha

What do you moldy guys think of this Japanese set?
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=64009&cat=1,41182
.
Very pretty planes; that I know nothing about.


----------



## Bertha

What is your pick for a tongue and groove plane? LN has them in 3/4 and 1/2. Ebay has the Stanleys for exhorbitant prices. Does anyone have a wooden variety?


----------



## BrandonW

With respect to the skew block planes, I do agree that the LN is much more attractive than the Veritas. That said, I think the Veritas model has made some significant improvements over the old Stanley 140 style that LN has adopted. It has an adjustable mouth, a Norris style adjuster, no removable side piece (that are always missing on the old Stanleys), and I also like how the fence attaches to the plane. I'd be happy with both planes, but I think I'd choose the Veritas over the LN on this one. I don't own either, but I have played with both and I don't mind the feel of the Veritas at all.

Al, you can get a Stanley 48 for relatively cheap-about 50 to 60 bucks. The 49s run a little more and are more rare, so an LN might be an option for that one. I use 3/4 stock often, so a 48 was my plane size of choice for T&G.


----------



## dbray45

I use the Katana bits (3 blade) from MLCS in the router. I have done two cherry floors with these bits and they have worked well.


----------



## Bertha

^Thanks David, I have the Freud set. If I go router, Amana has a really nice looking set. I'm sure that's what I'll end up doing. I'm looking to build the upper carcass back of my chestnut linen press. I want to shiplap or T/G it but I don't want to kill 3/4" thick boards. I also wanted something a bit more sexy than a router bit I can space the Freuds to do a really clean job at 1/2 inch. I'm just looking for a good excuse for a new plane. 
.
Brandon, I agree with much of what you've said. It just comes down to bronze for me. I think that if I get the Stanley 48, I'd have to get the Stanley 49. I'd be looking at shooting board prices for both of the LNs. Maybe I'll just buy a Groz to get this plane thing out of my head


----------



## Bertha

This is for Dan. This is from a Moravian workbench build that Mauricio turned me onto:
.


----------



## mochoa

YEAH, that is one sweet chunk of wood! You know one of the thinks I'll miss when I'm finished my workbench build is working big pieces of wood like this with hand planes. Its a nice workout.


----------



## RGtools

And a handplane can process a rough timber like that so much easier and cheaper than a powerplaner. IMHO

That blog is awesome, but I like the bench in the background more than the one he is building.


----------



## Bertha

No sh*t, RG? I'm glad you called me on that. It's easier to build a novelty bench (and I mean that with the utmost respect) when you've got a glorious "backup", in this case, fantastic Roubo (with one of the most desirable tops I've ever seen). I'll tip my hat to any of you jokers that build "bonus" benches once you've found a staple one that you love.


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, maybe if I had the space I'd build another bench for fun! Still, I love just looking at benches and seeing the different styles people choose to pursue.


----------



## donwilwol

there a couple buy-it-now Stanley jointers on ebay, a #7 for $75 and #8 for $103. That seems like a good price if anybody is looking. The #8 is a SW. I made and $80 offer but it was declined.


----------



## Bertha

I've never had a declined offer. I know myself well enough to know that it would offend me. I also recognize that reaction as juvenile and inappropriate. Is what it is.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, there was a thread that talked about haggling (might have even been this one). Some have not issue with it, others said no way they'd consider it at all. For me, a thoughtful offer is a way to convey (1) what I can afford; or (2) a value that the item may have vs. what's posted. Then of course there's the seller's perspective in me that says I'd rather have an offer than hear nothing at all… My setting of a price, for example, doesn't convey if I really want to get rid of something, and I just might if the circumstance is right or the would-be buyer is sincere, or etc. etc.

And that is a massive timber that will make a great workbench top.


----------



## bandit571

Consider that I paid a WHOPPING $25 for my #8c. Oh well. Speaking of big timbers for a bench:









Got tired of tripping over these, and decided to cut them up into SOMETHING. Not sure what wood these are,either









FOUR BY SIXES! As for the rest of the "frame' pieces:









As for the top….pole Barn Owner had re-decked his trailer, so there are a bunch of 2×12s laying around in the shop, MAYBE I could talk him out of a few????

One last end grain look:









These beams are FULL of old nails, cut and otherwise. I even pulled an old Bodkin style arrow head out of one of these….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, Bandit, those look awesome!

And, I hear there's a pkg at home waiting for me… My Craftsman smoother might get rehandled very soon as it was the donor for the modified #62 hardwood tote and has been sitting on my shelf without a tote for a couple weeks now. A fellow LJ has taken care of business, I am again humbled by the generosity of this online community…


----------



## BrandonW

Here's a SW #8 for $80 with free shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-8-Bailey-Plane-Sweethart-11794a-/150787834866?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231ba7c3f2

*EDIT: *crack in the base. My bad.


----------



## lysdexic

Need some help from the faculty;

I cleaned up my #18 and I can not re-assemble it without the lateral adjuster being really sloppy. The adjuster works it just flops around. I think my problem is that I cant figure out how to thread through the lateral adjuster and then immediately into sole. Any tricks?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Re: the #18 lateral… It's the strangest mechanism I've come across to date in my dealings with vintage stanley stuff. No tricks, just trial and error did it for me.

Re: woodies, here's a shot from the same shop that yielded the Vintage Monsters pics. Current owner got them from a fellah who said they were his granddad's planes, and he worked on Pullman cars.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But I'll make do will (very) small victories. Added to the Hurwood arsenal via ebay this week:


----------



## bandit571

I WAS going to make parts for a computer desk by resawing some of those beams. Too many bloody nails! After sawing four legs blanks, i gave up on that idea, and switch to "Bench" mode. Those leg blanks??









One is a might UGLY. I already had parts for the desk's top:









As soon as I figure out what type of hardwood i have here, I'll let you know. But at least once the glue-ups start, I can use a plane or two from the mob i have on hand.


----------



## Bertha

^wormy maple?


----------



## mochoa

Bandit those sure do look like bench parts. No idea on the wood.

I would build another bench if I already had one, but only if I found all the wood in big pieces like that. Benches are so much fun to build when you dont have to do any glue ups. Lost of great hand tool work, and a good workout.

We've got the workbench discussion going on in 3 different threads now….


----------



## Bertha

^lol. It's funny how Lysdexic's blog became a workbench thread.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those are great pictures Smitty. Grats on the drivers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tony - thanks. I'm a Hurwood fan and had a hard time passing those Mechanics drivers up. Per Ye Olde Stanley Catalogue, they're 71 1/2 and 72 1/2 models. There's still a 73 1/2 (longer shaft) and a 74 (two-fisted monster driver) in the Mechanics line w/ the hex shaft. So I've got a reason to look at rust piles. 

That wood planes cabinet had two things in it that I really loved to see in person: a Disston stair saw (second shelf, to the right, a very light-handles piece) and a dovetail plane (user made, with adjustable sole, for cutting the ends of boards for sliding dovetails). I have an invitation to borrow anything in the cabinet, anytime. Not everyone would be so generous; I'm honored he'd loan (maybe because he saw my shop first, I'm thinking, and knows the high value I place on my tools…) So the till I'm (slowly) working on will get moulding cut with one or two of these guys. Very cool. As my brother in law says, it's not always what you own, but who you know that owns…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and the smaller of the two is perfect for lever cap screws and loosening chip breakers!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very generous indeed. Not only the trust in loaning the tool but also the fact that you might not be able to hone the iron (I would be fearful of altering his bevel angle) before returning it. That holding true, he would be in essence loaning you the tool and his time.

I thought that the small driver would fit the bill perfectly for that task. I will keep an eye out for the other two on your list. It's nice to know what others are looking for, in case you run across it in the wild.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd only polish the backs as rq'd, and not touch the bevel at all other than (maybe) cleaning somehow… That's been more than enough to get my #45 irons working, including beading irons, and that is a relief.

I want to get that stair saw and trace it; gonna make me one of those buggers, to include adjusting depth…


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, this is the second time that you have mentioned Hurwoods. I have to check them out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If you're gonna have screwdrivers, and you're a stanley guy, there's no other choice that makes sense. I also have all sizes of perfect handle drivers, and they're good. The Hurwoods are certainly more highly finished and feel great in the hand (that doesn't sound right, does it?)


----------



## Bertha

^check these babies out:
http://www.ontarioantiquetools.com/shop/miscellaneous/stanley-baby-hurwood-21-screwdrivers-nos/


----------



## Bertha

From that same site^. Gage #1:


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.garrettwade.com/images/250/02D1206.jpg

Not too bad for 250.00 plus shipping, includes 8 irons. Looks kinda nice.


----------



## Bertha

Waho, where do you think they're getting this stuff?
http://www.garrettwade.com/genuine-80-year-old-antique-english-wooden-molding-plane/p/02D09.01/
That plough seems too good to be true.


----------



## waho6o9

I don't know. I shall try and find out.

Technical service will call me back in one day. Any particular questions you want me to ask?


----------



## donwilwol

while we're on the subject. Almost done. Finally!


----------



## Bertha

Waho, well, they're in the business of making money, so they probably won't give us their source I had written off Garrett Wade like another Harbor Freight. I may have been making a serious mistake. I need to examine that site a bit more. Thanks for the heads-up; I might roll the dice on one of those ploughs. 
.
Don, you dirty, dirty, beautiful man. The metal trinkets and doodads look fantastic. I'm still feeling guilty for inappropriately calling you "harsh" in that other thread. Should I just drop it already?


----------



## Bertha

Waho, well, they're in the business of making money, so they probably won't give us their source I had written off Garrett Wade like another Harbor Freight. I may have been making a serious mistake. I need to examine that site a bit more. Thanks for the heads-up; I might roll the dice on one of those ploughs. 
.
Don, you dirty, dirty, beautiful man. The metal trinkets and doodads look fantastic. I'm still feeling guilty for inappropriately calling you "harsh" in that other thread. Should I just drop it already?


----------



## RGtools

That is the best shavings shot I have seen in a long time Don. This thread always brings the good stuff. I want one of those by the way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A shop-made dovetail plane? ARGH!!!!! I'm headed to timetestedtools.wordpress.com to order me one of those bad boys. Simply amazing.


----------



## Bertha

Smit, do tell! I can't find any reference to it (timetestedtools.wordpress.com).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You're kidding, right?

(look in Don's tag line, it's his blog…)


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Al - In Don's signature.


----------



## Bertha

Lol. I hang out at Don's site all the time. Am I missing a shopbrewed dovetail plane in there? My work computer decides to let like 1 out of 10 pictures through. Not sure why some cut the mustard and not others


----------



## donwilwol

I don't know of any either Al. I think Smitty just offered up a challenge.


----------



## Bertha

^lol, well, you'd probably be the guy to ask, right? If it's a challenge, so be it. I really like the idea of a dovetail plane; I just never understood how they work. I'm a believer in dovetailed drawer dividers, but I've been doing it with chisel and saw. I'm game.


----------



## donwilwol

More pictures of the fillister. More to come.

I'll post a project here on LJ's when its complete.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My heart just sank. Here I was thinking (not always my strong suit) the picture above, ie: "Almost done!" showed at dovetail plane, as in cutting tails to the ends of boards. One that you'd modified from something else. Rats…


----------



## Dcase

Wow, I am way behind here.

Al, That picture of the Scrub plane on that giant slab was very cool.

I have done very little in the shop as of late, I have been pretty busy cleaning the yard… I do have one picture to share though.

Here is what happens when you are cutting with a pull saw and you keep pulling the saw after the cut is complete..









The saw sliced right through the knuckle on my left thumb. Nasty little gash. I am so sick and tired of cutting myself with these tools. Maybe I am just to clumsy to use hand tools?


----------



## waho6o9

Maybe use 2 hands on the handle? I hate when that happens, heal well and soon my friend.


----------



## Mosquito

too clumsy to use hand tools? At least you can instantly stop a hand tool… just saying. I managed to sheer off a chunk of my fingernail because I was holding a piece of wood I was planing… didn't notice how close my finger was to the edge, until I caught it…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ouch! Heal quick Dan.


----------



## mochoa

Common Dan! Drinking and tooling again?

Dan or you could face the teath of the saw away from you. I agree with Mosquito, you should ONLY use hand tools


----------



## Dcase

I was cutting a joint flush and my hand was just in the way. I just wasn't really thinking. When you use the hand tools sometimes you forget about some of the danger involved.

I like to think that I am always trying to be safe when using my hand tools but apparently I am not. Thats the third nasty cut I got on that same thumb within a 2 month period.

Mauricio- Maybe my problem is that I am not drinking and tooling. Maybe a few beers would make things safer. I know that was always the case for driving a car


----------



## KPW

You hand plane guys are too much!!!! But I must say I'm a little disappointed that none of you gurus can come up with a guess on the vintage of my little crafstman block. Don, I did find out from ksSlim that the 107# does meen it was made by Millers Falls. But still can't get a handle on the age.


----------



## Mosquito

Now that I think of it Dan… my first "woodworking" injury came when I was probably in about 4th grade… I wasn't paying attention to where my index finger was and put a nice deep slice in it with my hand saw, between the two knuckles towards the top… I still have a nice nike swoosh scar to remind me to pay attention to where my fingers are… doesn't mean I always do though…


----------



## RGtools

Heal well and fast Dan. And try to identify the pattern that's causing the injuries…for me I stay out of the shop until I have downed a cup of coffee in the morning. Times I have not I have given myself some deep cuts in the fingertips with handplanes (rabbeting), and hit my finger with a hatchet (kindling…finger still attached).


----------



## lysdexic

Keep your wounds clean and keep your fingers moving. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## lysdexic

Six more days and this thread is 1 year old.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, you win the Roy Underhill award for showing the most self-inflicted wounds on this thread!

One year? Wow!


----------



## Brit

To me it seems like this thread has been going for longer than a year. *Happy Birthday Fred* (sounds like Thread).

Maybe not.


----------



## Bertha

Dan routinely posts injuries. I've had at least 2:1 matched to each of his posted. I just don't post them. I think we'll all agree that there's a lot to be liked about a man who grabs the camera before the gauze. Says a lot of good things about that man, IMHO. Good friggin looking out, Dan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just got to a machine that can view the link to the baby hurwoods. Holy Crap! $80?? Cute buggers, but that price sure isn't. And no, don't have ones that small (yet).


----------



## lysdexic

Dan, that pic makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## racerglen

I'm thinking the Garret Wade old planes could come from something we used to get..Guys went over to jolly old Brit land and hit the estate sales big time and sent container loads home, mostly it was furature, but I recall seeing tools there as well. Or they've got Andy on retainer ?

;-)
Smitty, Holy CRAP is right..Gotta dig out my dad's Hurwoods to show, he used them for many years, and they aren't too pretty, most have a dark blue varathane refinish on the handles , and there's also a Hurwood awl in the mix.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, Glen, that'd be very cool!


----------



## Dcase

Al, I have to say that I don't always grab the camera when I get color. I had a really nasty cut on my thumb a couple months back and taking a picture of it was the last thing on my mind. That one really scared me though. This most recent one was not as bad as it looks in the picture, it just bled a lot because it was right in the knuckle so every time I bent my thumb it would open the cut and out poured the juice.

Scott- Sorry if the photo made you sick. I always worry whether or not pictures like that will do that to people. Lets hope I don't get the chance to take any more pics like that.


----------



## Dcase

I am still finding "un-listed" Stanley made planes…. If I keep finding these I will have to start my own site with all the undocumented Stanley Hand Planes..









A rare PROTOTYPE SIDE RABBET PLANE by STANLEY. The date "7.24.94" is marked on the side of this handled rabbet plane, which is reported to have come from the Model Shop in the Stanley factory in New Britain, Connecticut. The patent application for the Traut Patent side rabbet plane was submitted on October 8, 1894, shortly after this plane was produced. We suspect that a number of models were produced to test the concept embodied in the Traut Patent and that this was one of those.


----------



## Dcase

WOW

I wont lie, this plane got me a little excited in the pants… I need to make one of these. Not want, NEED!


----------



## BrandonW

You should start a new site for non-standard Stanley planes, Dan. And that second plane is awesome-not sure what one would do with it. It sort of reminds me of an ancient Greek trireme.


----------



## Dcase

I have wanted to make a website for a while now just with my woodworking and tool restore stuff but I have no clue how to make a good site anymore. If I find a good amount of Stanley's I may invest the time to learn though..

I don't know what you would do with that 2nd plane either but it has 6 irons! I would probably use it just to take 6 different shavings all in one pass.


----------



## lysdexic

Dan,
I was just messing with ya. That is what I do for a living. You talking about getting excited in your pants is a different story.

Brandon, your historical references are impressive.

On that second plane it is difficult to tell if that is a depth stop on the side or do those screws allow the plane to open along the seam for access to the irons.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, I was a web programmer in a past life and could help you. I still train people on making websites. Actually, I think we (the people on this thread) should make a group website where we talk about the use of various planes. Something to supplement Leach's site. We would supply our own photos, and our own text, but still talk about most of the Stanley plane models, since between all of us, we should have most of them.  It could be a really cool resource and something that would be a definitive, though ethereal, outcome of all our discussions on this thread.


----------



## dbray45

#107 Block Plane, Sears catalog, page 89, Year 1897

http://books.google.com/books?id=pavHOWOWKEEC&pg=PA698&lpg=PA698&dq=Sears+catalog+%22hand+plane+%22107%22&source=bl&ots=Sv5U0IV_t4&sig=0hcnerCS41uuBcKmgcvhv01I4Kw&hl=en&sa=X&ei=7-Z1T8iGHqPv0gGQx-ywDQ&ved=0CE8Q6AEwAw#v=onepage&q&f=false

Have no idea if it is the same one but it gives you a starting point. Other sources indicate that Sears sold a Union #107 plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh man, big index with comments organized under title / banner pages for each Stanley plane. Huge undertaking, very cool. A life's work to complete entries for each, I think! Sounds good, I'm in.


----------



## Mosquito

If you need another programmer for that idea Brandon, let me know ;-) It's what I do for that time between woodworking… I mean for a living


----------



## Dcase

Scott- I thought it was weird that you said that photo made you sick because I was thinking you were in that field of work.

Brandon- I used to know a lot about making web pages and such but that was all back in the mid to late 90's. I am sure stuff has come a long way since the Anglefire/Geo Cities days.

A really informative hand plane site sounds great but I don't think Stanley planes should be the focus. I think one of the great things about this forum is we have learned so much about the other makes of planes and how they can perform every bit as well as the Stanley's. Most of us also come on here to find info on these makes because there is little info online about some of the other makes. I think that would really set the page aside from the rest of the hand plane info sites which mostly focus on Stanley.

The really cool thing about a web site would be the fact that it wouldn't just be the basic info on the planes but detailed articles with photos showing them being tuned up and used. There is endless material there.


----------



## jusfine

Dan, I have a scar on my left thumb from the Veritas flush cutting saw for over 12 years.

One of the plugs I was cutting broke off and the saw zipped right through my flesh and the tip stopped in the bone.

8 stitches later, I finished the piece, but the scar is still prominent.

Don't remember as much blood as you had flowing there.










Heal fast!!


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, agreed-not just Stanley planes.

Chris, thanks! I'm sure we can have a fun discussion about programming.


----------



## waho6o9

Garrett Wade returned my phone call and said the 80+ year old planes are from England and they are from different manufactures.


----------



## ksSlim

Guys, I think the idea of a "shavings" website is great! General page related to the evolution of shaving making devices, other pages devoted to wood body, trans-body, and of course metal body devices. Might even have pages dedicated to manufactuer's brands, Hdw store brands, retailer brands. Whoa! the possibilities are endless.
As this forum approaches 12K posts, has anyone checked how many different posters?


----------



## Bertha

Waho thanx!
Dan, I'm laughing hard at your pants. Laughing harder at the surgeon with a girls stomach. I'm in an airport right now. I hate to travel.


----------



## dbray45

Travel safe Al


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with you on the flying bit Al.

Dan, WordPress is free. Check it out. I use windows live writer for most of the blogging.

Brandon, that's a good idea. I'm in if you want the help.


----------



## donwilwol

had some errands to run this afternoon, and of course there are a few antique shops on the way.










The Large one is a Stanley #31. Needs a knob and tote but its the largest transitional I have now.

The #27 was cheap because it had a nice #4 cap. Luckily I need a #4 cap and I have a #27 cap to fit.

the 60 1/2 was cheap enough.

A millers falls #206B, an all steel, low angle block for $5, I couldn't resist.

The 120 has a brass cap with a star. Here is what Patrick says "The first model, pictured here, is characterized by a 5-point star embossed on the lever cap, and is one of Stanley's scarcest block planes.". I think it was worth another $5.

The all wood is a low angle. It nees some work around the mouth, as most low angle wooden planes do, but I thought it was cool. Price was right, so I went for it.

The coffin is a mess, but it came with the group and the iron and cap iron are in good shape.

The #4 I bought for parts. The sole is broke and braised, but I was hoping the frog would fit another base I have. unfortunately it won't, but parts are parts.

Saw jointer and extra blade was $5.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice Don. Looks like not only will you need another/larger till…but now maybe a bigger shop!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice haul Don.

Al - This guy is cramping your style.


----------



## racerglen

Smitty, here's what I found, aparently the collection has downsized with three sons..one Hurwood driver and one Hurwood awl, a sweetheart, and as usual my pix aren't great.









The driver's just under 13" overall, the awl about 10"










the awl's seen it's share of life, had to straighten it, re grind the tip, but it was an auction box find.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glen- beautiful, especially that awl! Thanks for sharing! (I'm officially looking for an awl now, thanks! . )


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just filmed a segment for the show about making a scrub plane out of a $10 Harbor Freight #33 smoother. I think I'm in love. It may not be a Stanley #40, but it's pretty darn nice for an obscenely cheap plane. You'll see what I mean tomorrow.

I also did a light blog about sharpening the other day. Hope you like it!


----------



## Bertha

Tony, lol I'll have to tell you my Ikea story one day. Cliffs: Sister needed help remodeling her kitchen; showed up at Ikea; supplies on two 6-foot-tall palettes. I needed this hurwood thing like a needed a hole in my head. Stumps, you've got to be the most prolific guy on this site. I'm at a conference right now and I needed this little bit of LJs.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I've looked at that little side rebate about 20 times now. Why is that awl so dang attractive. I think because it's got that fat SW-style ferrule and a Shaker-esque knob. I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## racerglen

For awl my dreams ? ?
Al, I took more shots, hope these are better..Smitty, he's right it's a well shaped knob !

















!

Still can't get the makers marks thought..
The shaft comes out about 4" from the ferril, then tapers smoothly, then about another 2" and eases to the tip..
Oh well, for those who don't like knobs..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glen, thats awesome! You need to just send that my way before Al peels it away to wv…


----------



## bandit571

On fleebay, Bailey #8c @ $36 HURRY!!!!!!!


----------



## RGtools

where?


----------



## mochoa

Link?


----------



## Bertha

$36 FOR AN 8? That's gangsta.


----------



## racerglen

Ah..
Smitty, which do you want ?
the awl or the mystery tool ?

(by mistake I dropped by an auto/swap meet this am..ended up not buying anything, but in the midst of tri power carb manifolds, various wheels and other car parts, some euro style wood smoothers, moulding planes n' saws..I thinkl some car guys have inflated ideas of what anything is worth..35 bucks for a"refinished" chunk a ..well, when it was new…and damn that wind was COLD !)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tha mystery tool is nice and apl, but dude, a SW Hurwood awl?  i'm beginning to think I've been tooguarded with my likes and preferences on this site. ;-)


----------



## Bertha

Glen, it's actually pretty nippy here in Chicago. Surprised me a bit. Apparently, all my new tools have been arriving at my home in my absence. Kind of exciting to think about all that fun unwrapping. 
.
In true handplanes of your dreams mode, if y'all had some money to buy planes that you don't really need; rather just want. What would they be? Just staples, you know?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Easy. The #444. Then a vintage #164. Tool life would be complete.


----------



## Bertha

You're really on a 444 kick, Smit! Look how handsome this little guy is. I can't really put my finger on it; just a perfect little plane

http://www.ebay.com/itm/E-W-Carpenter-Patd-Double-Wedge-Smooth-Molding-Plane-/400244160786?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d30693912#ht_3071wt_698
.


----------



## ksSlim

RacerG-the mystery tool is for dehorning cattle. Or removing the "pointy knobs".


----------



## StumpyNubs

I had a girlfriend once. Took her out to dinner, had a good time. When the bill came and I looked at it. Then I looked at her. I said "You're pretty, but you're not $160 pretty."

You can ogle that pretty little plane all day long. But at that price, which one of you will take her out?

Lately I've been on a combination plane kick. I just picked up a #78 and a #48. My plane collection has exploded the past several months. I've bought more that 50 planes and the missus is getting ticked…


----------



## Bertha

Yeah Stumps, I'm not bringing that ole girl home to Mom. I'm not even bringing her home, period. She sure has a look about her, though. I'm on a weird 48 thing too, Stumps. I get on those a couple times a year. I'm 78'd out, at least.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I know, it's a forbidden love, me and the 444… Maybe someday. But a #49 is also in my scope. We'll see.


----------



## Bertha

OMG
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-MATHIESON-No-11-BRIDLE-PLOUGH-PLANE-EBONY-STEMS-/170795833720?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item27c4399978#ht_2232wt_932


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think that plough needs to come across the pond!!!


----------



## ShaneA

Al, my current wish list would be all the bedrocks I dont have…602, 604 1/2, 605 1/4, 6/5 1/2, & 607. I need them like I need another hole in my head. But if I had $1000 to blow on planes I didnt need…i would round out the set. Chilly in Chicago? Suposed to be 90 in KC tomorrow. That aint right : (


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I now own one plane that I bought today at an estate sale. I think I've crossed over to the dark side. You can read about it here if you'd like.


----------



## Manitario

FYI guys; you might want to get one before they're sold out:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=69302


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love it, I want one!!!


----------



## SamuelP

April fools Mantario. I hope anyway.


----------



## mochoa

April fools!


----------



## racerglen

Love the L/V practical joke team..Every year something wacky..


----------



## BrandonW

LOL, that's the best one yet! I wonder if they have a fitting for the vintage Stanley planes too.

I love this picture best:


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, did you ever post a pic of the 71 you won? I want one but the prices for a complete one are a little high, how did yiu get such a good price? 20 buchs right?


----------



## Bertha

^that is friggin hilarious. It just wouldn't be the same using a shopvac, lol.
Didn't they do like a 3 foot long push block one year?


----------



## Manitario

My favourite part of the ad is the "planing cycle" diagram: position, push, pluck, preen.


----------



## BrandonW

Rob, The preen step is so funny….because it's true.

Mauricio, Yup, my 71 arrived. Yeah, on $21 + shipping. It's almost complete but only has one iron. I've done some clean up work on it, but I can't find my dremel to get into all the nooks with a wire brush. I'll post a pick soon.

Oh, one of the reasons I think I may have gotten it for cheap was that it was not listed as a plane, but planer. I always include planer in my ebay searches because so many people think that's what they're called.


----------



## BrandonW

Does anyone recognize this plane model? The seller says it's a 220a. Never heard of a 220*a*, and it doesn't look anything like a traditional 220-shorter, adjustable mouth, thick casting etc. I actually really like the plane, but it's more than I'd like to pay, especially after you add shipping from the UK. May Andy might be interested.










http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200733962885&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## Bertha

^what on Earth is that thing? The lateral adjuster looks like my English 220; however the depth knob is unusual and I have no idea what that block of brass/bronze thingy is. I'm pretty intrigued, I must admit.


----------



## 33706

Hey, wow Brandon… a Bedrock #220!! I want one!!


----------



## mochoa

Hey do you guys thinlk this is a good deal? http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=150786024708
I might pop on this.m


----------



## Bertha

^lol, Poopie; that didn't even occur to me


----------



## 33706

Mauricio,
I have a few '71s. I would never buy another unless it was complete with the assorted cutter set. As it is, I'd have to spend some big bucks to get cutter sets for the ones I purchased that are not complete. Pricewise, it's a good deal… especially if you already have the extra cutters.


----------



## Bertha

Poops, I've always planned to dedicate some fat hex wrenches to my 71. I stole mine at the Ebay price but I've haven't been very lucky with the irons.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks guys. I was considering them because Dan said that veritas sells replacement stanley blades pretty cheap but I haven't looked at them yet.


----------



## 33706

TY Al!
And may I propose a question on this thread: Back in the 80's there was a struggling tool company called AMT. They made some really great planes, some of which were bronze knockoffs of Stanley favorites. I never bought one from them, but I used to buy lots of stuff out of their catalog. It was easy to get drawn in, their folksy descriptions of merchandise always put me in a buying mood. So…seeing the occaisional AMT plane in eBay, can anyone tell me if they're worth owning?


----------



## 33706

Al, Lee Valley has the cutters for the '71…but I'd have to be relying heavily on using the '71s as a habit, and I don't. I just clean out tiny hinge mortises on small boxes with them, mostly. It's one task they do well at. I see now, the replacement cutter is $8.50, but the Stanley as I recall came with a set of 3 widths, I believe 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" widths.


----------



## 33706

I always felt that a cutter option for the 71 should be one that cuts vertically, like for truing the SIDE of a dado or mortise. Al, can ya cut me one like that out of an Allen wrench?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Since none of you ever leave this thread, and this week's episode is all about hand planes, I thought I'd post this here. Bertha can PM me if he objects and I will happily remove it!

*Blue Collar Woodworking Episode #14: "Da Plane! Da Plane!"*

If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"

We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.

This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!






More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
Friend us on Facebook
Subscribe to our YouTube channel
Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


----------



## bandit571

Spent a little time in the shop today, about five hours worth, WHEW! Working on the computer desk project. Needed to sharpen a couple plane blades, so, out came MY set-up









A Veritas MKI jig, and the belt sander. Once the blade is sharp on the belt, I leave the blade in the jig, and go to a couple oil stones. Works fairly well, too.

Screwdriver, and an awl:









Scratch awl is a Stanley, screwdriver is a "mutt". As for what can be found in old barn wood:









about 1/4" sized thingy..


----------



## StumpyNubs

You found that IN the wood? Talk about a blade wrecker! I'd hate to run that through the saw!


----------



## bandit571

Looked just like the head of a sinker, just sitting there. Tried to drive it back out, wound up just driving it on through. Never hit the dang thing, I tend to look things over a little bit, nowadays.


----------



## BrandonW

Here's my 71 before and after a quick cleaning. Wire-brushed the all the metal, cleaned up the knobs, cleaned with Evaporust the small parts. Isn't perfect yet, but A LOT better.


----------



## mochoa

Nice 71 Brandon, how much did you pay for that thing? It was around $20 right? I need a deal like that.


----------



## ShaneA

Those router planes are pretty cool.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon, very nice actions on that router! Congrats!


----------



## BrandonW

Yup, $21 I think. Haven't played with it much, but I'm looking forward to it. Gotta get me some more blades from Lee Valley.

This is the one I'm thinking about putting a new finish on. Yet, I may just leave it the patina it has now.


----------



## BrandonW

AND the best part about this router is that I don't have to worry about waking up the neighbors at night!


----------



## mochoa

So did you just get lucky on that deal or do you have some strategy for finding uneducated sellers on ebay?


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, I never share my strategies! Just kidding. I wrote this a number of posts above, but I think you missed it. The plane was called a planer in the listing, so that may have helped. It also wasn't categorized under hand planes.


----------



## BrandonW

Check this out $7 for a No 4-- The tote and knob are worth more than that!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintaged-Stanley-wood-planer-4-/130674946034?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6cd56ff2


----------



## mochoa

Nice catch Brandon!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Let those routah planes eat, I say!!!


----------



## BrandonW

I love that photo, Smitty!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Getting ahead of my wall cabinet blog, but it's what I've been up to lately.


----------



## thedude50

THIS WAS FUNNY i GUESS HAS TO BE A APRIL FOOL


----------



## donwilwol

Note the salt comment in this post. Interesting.


----------



## RGtools

Smitty. What camera are you using? All the pics I see from you come out gorgeous.


----------



## donwilwol

well, I just ordered it. Wish me luck!


----------



## RGtools

NICE!!!

Don, I am so jealous. I would love to saw my own…or have a friend willing to use a pit-saw with me.


----------



## mochoa

WoooHooo, Nice Don! A round of 4" bench tops for everyone in the house!


----------



## mochoa

Don are you preparing for a secound career?


----------



## BrandonW

Don, are you serious!!! That is sweet! Congrats to you.


----------



## Dcase

Don- Awesome! That seems like a really good deal compared to some of the other bandsaw mills I have seen. I am jealous.

RG- If we lived close to one another I would come work the pit saw with you. I would even help you dig out the pit. It would be one hell of a work out thats for sure.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don - That is so cool! Congrats.


----------



## mochoa

Hey Don, Pual Sellers was at that WW show, did you get a chance to meet him?


----------



## donwilwol

no, and I actually looked for him. Do you know what booth he was at?


----------



## mochoa

No, I just saw that he mentioned he would be there in his blog.


----------



## RGtools

Dan, I would not dig the pit…I like the massive sawhorses better anyway. But I will keep you in mind if you hit this coast.

You are correct about the workout…most of the available lumber in my area is white oak.

Edit: Lumer changed to Lumber.


----------



## BrandonW

most of the available lumer in my area is white oak.

RG, this means you had better like arts and crafts furniture!


----------



## RGtools

Not really to be honest. My wife won't let any in the house.

There is also Black oak, black walnut, fir, pine, yew, occasional Ash, and poplar. Oak is what you see everywhere though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RG - the Camera is just what's on-board the iPhone 3GS. I have noticed my pics all have the 'dimly lit room, crappy resultion' feel to them, so maybe it's familiarity you like. 

One thing I've noticed is the phone takes great, tight-in pics. When I'm as close to the work as that #71 pic above is, for example, the screen shot isn't great. But when it's pasted here on LJs, it looks pretty good. Like sharpening, it's getting the most (?) out of the method used, perhaps.

Don, do you really need a mill to harvest the wood for plane totes? I mean, that's kind of extreme!

Seriously, congrats! (You Suck!)


----------



## Bertha

Well Don, you pulled it off. The elusive mill.
Stumps, I'd never object to anything you do. Caught up on some of your videos last night.


----------



## BrandonW

Union 7 plane for $29.99. It needs some cleaning, but I'd buy it if I were still in the market for a jointer plane:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-UNION-MFG-NO-7-WOOD-PLANE-TOOL-22-in-OLD-UNRESTORED-AS-IS-/130675216097?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6cd98ee1#ht_5941wt_932


----------



## Dcase

So Rob Cosman was at my local Woodcraft store the weekend before last. He was going to be doing two classes/seminars one on tuning hand planes and one on hand cut dovetails. I had known for a while that he was coming and I was really looking forward to going to a seminar and meeting him. As excited as I was to go I ended up deciding against it and I did not attend. I really wanted to meet Rob and see/learn some stuff first hand but I just couldn't look past the price of the seminars. Each seminar was for 4 hours and the price was 150 dollars for each class or 250 for both. I have seen a lot of Robs videos and I have learned a lot from them and with that said I wasn't sure that I would be seeing anything new at the seminars, at least not enough to justify the price.

So I was in a position where I had to decide if it was worth spending 150 or more just to meet the guy and see the stuff I have seen in the videos in person. Had I gone I may have come back and said it was well worth the price but thats a big gamble to take.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, I see stuff like this all the time at my local Woodcraft, Rockler, and Highland Woodworking. The classes always seem to be priced high for just a few short hours. Haven't attended one yet--If I had money burning holes in my pockets I'd fork it out for certain people I admire, but that's not likely to be the case anytime soon. I really think this is a hobby for rich folk. ;-)


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty - I agree that the iphone camera does a rally nice job of "macros" but otherwise suffers.

Dan- to give some perspective. The all day (9am - 6pm) including lunch , 10 student, interactive, one on one hand plane joinery class that resulted in a completed project with Roy Underhill costs $145.


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, the Roy Underhill classes seem TOTALLY worth the money-- I'd pay that just to be able to hang out with the guy for a few hours!

I gotta schedule one, soon. Mauricio-- let's carpool.


----------



## mochoa

I'm down for it. I really want to do a spring pole lathe class, because my friends don't think I'm crazy enough.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I completely agree. I am not going to complain about the price but I do wish it would have been a bit cheaper for what it was described to be.

Scott, thats a very good prospective and the full day with Roy sounds like a much better deal but you do have to travel to his school and he does not have the expense that Woodcraft has when bringing in a guy like Rob where they have to pay for flight, hotel, ext.

My local Woodcraft posted a one paragraph description of each class Rob was going to be doing and it gave very little detail as to what the customer would gain from the seminars. They said nothing about any hands on work so I assume it was a sit and watch deal which goes back to what I said about seeing a lot of his videos and not knowing how much I would gain by seeing one live. Basically Woodcraft didn't say enough to convince me that it would be worth it to spend that money.

I also know that hes there to sell his products so its like your spending 150 dollars to have him tell you that you should buy his irons, saws or the shapton stones. If I am spending 150 for the class its very unlikely that I am going to want to drop another hundred or two on products after words. I am a fan of Rob's though, don't anybody get me wrong. Just saying its all a bit rich for my blood.


----------



## DaddyZ

Don + Bandsaw mill = Lucky Dog !!!

Congrats !!!


----------



## ShaneA

Don, very nice. Should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've done exactly one woodworking class, and it was at the Marc Adams School in Indiana. A weekend thing on handplanes. What I was able to learn and self-study between the time I registered for the class and actually took it (about 10 months!) almost put the class in the 'totally redundant' category, but almost. I say that because I hadn't actually seen anyone in person sharpen other than myself. Or fettle a plane. Or true a board. Etc, etc. The class had some folks in attendance that apparently hadn't used their LN and LV tools in any practical sense, whith was amazing. Another one or two basically brought their dad's chromium #5 (that's all) and didn't know a smoother from a jack.

Glad for the experience, left knowing a class like that is an investment. Would I trade it for a sit-down number of hours, witness only? I doubt it.

If Ray had a class featuring something I wanted to build, it'd be something I'd fight hard to get to. For the experience as well as the end product and training. Someday…


----------



## mochoa

Stumpy I just watched your video, good one, I got few chuckles out of it. Sit back and have a cold one my friend, You've earned it.

I have been tempted to get one of those Harbor Fright planes but I just cant think of a use for it. I already made a scrub plane out of this guy. Hogs wood like a beast:

















p.s. i like your Zydeco theme music, very catchy.

EDIT: this plane still needs some BLO, yet another unfinished project…


----------



## BrandonW

I use the #33 for glue and dirty wood. Works great for that purpose.


----------



## Dcase

Don't need a reason to buy it, the day will come when you have a reason and you will all ready be prepared.

Question for you guys who have a Stanley #45 - I got mine all ready to go but I am not really sure what all I can do with the thing. I really need to see/read some detailed instructions with photos or video. Do any of you know of a good website or video that gives great detail on the plane? I can search for one myself but I figured one of you may all ready know of a good source so I can get straight to that one. Thanks


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Detailed instruction with photos or video? Closest I've seen is an episode of The Woodwright Shop where Ray used a combination plane to dado for drawer bottoms. It was the revelation for me.

When I got my #45, it was missing the center skate. I didn't know it at the time. And I worked it by lowering the iron after every pass to cut deeper as required, a serious misuse of the depth stop. Etc. etc.

What would you like to see in a 'Skill Building' blog entry? I'll do one if it'd be useful for anyone. There's some stuff you can look at here.


----------



## mochoa

I know, but I need a reason, there to many things that I need, to be buying things I don't. I fight my slide down the slope tooth and nail. I am so annoying to myself.


----------



## bandit571

Reason, you need a reason for this???









It cost the same as three buck brothers irons from homedespot:









About the size of a #2, maybe a #3. Stanley is making similar ones, for a LOT more $$$. Sorry, this one's mine…


----------



## Dcase

Smitty that blog of yours is the stuff I am looking for. I just don't know how some of the cutters work and mine has like 3 depth stops that I am not sure when or where to use what one. I figured it would be best to read some full instructions of the plane rather then ask a hundred questions but I will post questions as I get them.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I emailed you the original Stanley #45 manual in pdf form. I'm not sure where I got it. If anybody else wants it PM me your email address.


----------



## ksSlim

Stanley 45 manual
www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/comb-planes/45man.pdfSimilar
edit> Forgot to add combo plane central
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/combinationplanes.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How about a SW #2 at work, earning it's keep this evening?


----------



## lysdexic

A thing of beauty Smitty. Do you have a full compliment of T13's ?


----------



## Bertha

This is never a bad sight to come home to. I got about 1/3 of the tools I'm replacing tool-for-tool.
.


----------



## racerglen

So…when's the opening party ?


----------



## mochoa

Al, its like Christmas!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Some T14 strays that can get swapped out if the opportunity comes, but most are 13s. None came in nice new boxes like Al's opening today, though. Congrats, Al, on getting things back to normal in your shop.


----------



## racerglen

Nurse, the Doctor needs a scapel, it's incision time !


----------



## Bertha

^lol. I tore into them immediately. It's all stuff I already had, but it looks so nice in that cellophane packaging. My DMTs are a bit different than my old ones. I don't think I'm wild about the base design. My lathe chuck's got more cosmoline on it than metal. 
.
You know how we all have a big collection of drill bits, jigsaw blades, recip saw blades, etc., etc. Instead of saying, "I lost 120 drill bits, etc.", I just went with a reasonable set of 30, for example. It's pretty nice to have nice full matching sets, even though I have less of them now. 
.
Once the good stuff comes in (planes), I'll let y'all know


----------



## BrandonW

Congrats Al! I hope the replaced tools work well for you! Looking forward the planes reveal, too!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice shot Smitty.

I am happy for ya Al.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, love that #2. I think mine is a SW also, its sad I don't know for sure. I have only used mine very little but I think I am going to start using it more now. It has been on a shelf in my house all winter to avoid rusting.

Al, I couldn't agree more about the drill bits. I would have done the same exact thing. What DMTs did you get?


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I got the coarse and extra course 10 incher. I already had the finer ones but they were with my waterstones under the wet grinder and didn't get taken. These dumba$$es were able to get a pretty good collection for just randomly grabbing toolchests. I hate to think where my DMT, my lathe chuck, or my tenon cutter ended up. I'm sure a creek somewhere. 
.
Dan, I don't know if you bought the DMT bases. I like my older ones much better. It looks like the newer ones are made to accept both 8 and 10" stones.
.








.
it's kind of hokey (and a bit expensive). I guess that's not fair until I've played with it a while. It's also a bit narrow for the big stone and it slides back and forth in the housing a bit. I may need to shim the grommets or something. 
.
I got some good news on the workbench thread that douglas fir will work fine for my bench base. I'm going to pull the trigger on the vises and top today. Wish me luck.


----------



## mochoa

Go for it Al! Cant wait to see some progress!


----------



## Bertha

Pulled the trigger with one of your competitors, Mauricio Went with two 60×24x2.5 sugar maple slabs and two fat wood screws. I looked at all the metal screws, but I just couldn't get the wooden ones out of my mind. Your antique bench links didn't help
.
Now the easy part, right


----------



## donwilwol

about to put a Stanley 60 1/2 on ebay unless one of you guys are interested.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, you bought a screw. Doesn't that make you a…....

Oh never mind. You should have made it. (i just bought one to, the metal variety though)


----------



## Dcase

Al, I bought my stone w/o the base so I do not have the base. I made my own out of some scrap wood but I don't much care for it. What I have been doing is just using the stone on a little MDF bench hook without a base. Once the stone is wet with a little water it does not slide around on the MDF at all.

I have been really happy with the coarse/extra coarse DMT Duo-Sharp but it does wear a bit after that break in period. I have had mine for a couple months now and I will say after a couple months of heavy use it does not cut like it did for those first few weeks. I was well aware there was a break in period so I was expecting them to eventually cut slower but it still kind of sucks when it happens.

Don, I may be interested in the 60 1/2.. Picture?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, Support Group, tell me if I'm hopelessly out of touch, or what…

This LJ is getting some incredibly helpful (I mean that, too) advise in his post: sanding pine for his project. But I keep reading it thinking, three or four or more grits of sandpaper? Just hit the stuff with a jack, jointer and smoother and be done. Of course, I can't jump in and suggest that. It'd be very smart-alecky and I'll leave that to others.

I know there are more ways to work wood than I'll ever learn. I am saying, if a material or end result is forcing that much work to get it in shape, maybe there's a paradigm shift in approaches that should take place. (like hand planes) What say anyone?


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, pic's are here


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, sanding something with 50 grit paper on a power sander is a bit much for starters.

I agree, planes are the way to go, but not everyone will agree. AND not everyone has the equipment--for instance, I'm sanding some half-lap joints with a sanding block because I don't have a proper shoulder plane (yet) to get in there. But if I had the right plane, I'd be doing it that way.


----------



## Bertha

Smit, I would say to make sure you have good planer blades and at least a smoother. We've all worked pine with a smoothing plane and if you can't get a flawless finish on pine, your plane probably needs some adjusting. Probably best to stay out of it once people start mentioning belt sanders
.
Speaking of planes, do any of you have the Nielsen bevel-up smoother? I know everyone's got the 162 but you never hear much about the 164. Even LN admits that it's really tight under there. I'm debating. I should get the bevel up jointer and make everyone envious


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Before I used a hand plane at all, the random orbital sander was the end-all, be all when it came to make-ready tools for finishing. Oh, man, so much stuff got hit with that tool… Now the pendulum has swung the opposite way - if I can avoid any use of gritted paper, that's the path chosen. There's a balance somewhere that will be reached, someday, but finished-by-iron is a trademark for some time to come, I think.

Like Don said, born a hundred years too late? Maybe…


----------



## donwilwol

Question for the panel, especially those who admit leaning to the collector side. After stripping my ohio tools #5, I found this.










I have someone who can probably weld it, so do I get it welded, or just put it back together as is. I'm probably not going to really use it anyhow (its not like its my only #5).

I only paid about $6 for it, and if I didn't see it, I'm assuming the seller didn't either, so I'm not going down that path.

thoughts?


----------



## mochoa

Smitty you should definitely chime in. I hated sanding when I first started out and then I read somewhere that it could be done with better results and no dust with a plane. Since final surfacing was my main goal the #4 smoother is what I got first.


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, I think we're here at the right time. Right now, we have so many good toolmakers AND the option of vintage quality tools for cheap. If ever there's a time to be a handtool enthusiast, tis now.


----------



## Bertha

Don, I'd leave it be, myself. I think a weld looks worse than a crack, personally. 
.
Edit: Smitty, I was opening boxes yesterday and out popped a brand new ROS. I thought, what a waste; why didn't I take the money on this one.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I agree with Mauricio. The first 30 years (maybe more if I'm honest with myself) I used nothing but sanding. This morning I found myself with a cabinet scraper working my latest #31. I didn't even think about it until I was about half way done. I just smiled a little and kept going. Even the last transitional I did I sanded first. We learn and we grow.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, thats what I was thinking. Leave it be, but ….. then…......I'm ….. a …..... real….... collector!!!!


----------



## 33706

Just for giggles: My Eclipse #2 plane: 



I'm afraid to use it, for fear it will fall on the concrete floor! But it does a pretty good job for what it was made to do.


----------



## BrandonW

I work in a small garage and there's nothing I enjoy more than the nebulosity of sawdust.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice poopiekat, I'm not too familiar with the Eclipse models. Is it basically a Stanely clone?


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, Planes may be the best route to go but you gotta keep in mind that it takes some time, money and practice in order to get to the point where you can use planes with good results. For the long run I think its worth the time and effort to learn how to use the planes but someone would have to be willing to invest the extra hard work to learn how to use them, tune them and sharpen them.

When I first started using planes I had no clue what I was doing. I think it took me about a year before I started really getting some decent results. It took me so long because I was trying to teach myself and what I learned was from reading articles and watching videos. It took me so many hours and hours of practice before stuff started to click. I can see where many would have given up and stayed with the power sander.

The only time I really use my power sanders now is when I have a assembled project that is difficult to use a plane on. Sometimes my palm sander is the best option for the job. I probably shouldn't say this on here but there have also been times when I am just not in the mood to plane so I grab my ROS. Its not often but once in a while I get a board thats being tricky on me and I start to get frustrated with the planes and I end up saying screw it and I grab the sander.

Don, admitting your a collector is an important step in our 12 step program. I would leave the plane as it is. Its just an extra #5 that will just sit on the shelf anyway right? Just put it on the shelf so that the cracked part not showing.


----------



## Dcase

That Eclipse looks really nice. Who made those? Almost looks like Sargent. It looks to me like its every bit as well made as a Stanley.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, you could weld the INSIDE of the plane and paint over it.


----------



## SamuelP

Don - too bad you cant make a little butterfly for it.


----------



## mochoa

Ah, I little brass butterfly key woud be bad aas!


----------



## Dcase

Butterfly! What a sweet idea. A little brass butterfly would be a sight to see. I bet with the right bit and template you could cut out a nice little butterfly with a dremmel tool.


----------



## mochoa

I think that would actually increase its value!


----------



## BrandonW




----------



## mochoa

That plane would have so much character you would have to name it…

Reminds me of that fish from Finding Nemo with all the scars from trying to escape the tank.


----------



## SamuelP

It almost looks like it is dressed up in a tuxedo ready for a night on the town.


----------



## mochoa

I think it looks like its done some time in prison and has a teardrop tattoo under its eye.


----------



## mochoa

or a gold tooth


----------



## BrandonW

I personally think it's best without the crack.


----------



## mochoa

Nice photo shop skills Brandon! But Don already has about 20 #5's with no cracks, this one would be unique and present a new challenge for the master restorer of planes. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

a brass butterfly huh.


----------



## bandit571

Go retro…....Iron Butterfly!

in da gadda of vidda???


----------



## 33706

Brandon and Dan: I believe the 'Eclipse' planes were made by Stanley and sold through various retail outlets. I wish I had a comparable Stanley so I could experience the differences between them.


----------



## 33706

Hey, that #5 body would be perfect for duplicating in one of those '3D' copying machines!


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for the vid Poopie, I've seen other videos before but that one gives you a better understanding of how it actually works. Feaking amazing.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That question above about how to use a Stanley#45 got me to thinking… *If there are no videos out there, why don't WE make one?* I could do a segment on sharpening and using the straight cutters for grooves and rabbets. I could demonstrate how do sharpen them with a Worksharp.

Someone with a set of rounds could do a segment on sharpening and using those. Maybe they can demonstrate how to sharpen them with stones.

Someone else on the coves, another person on the profiles, including how to sharpen them with sandpaper.

Maybe someone else could do the tongue & groove blades, etc. and show another shapening method.

I can edit it all together and we'll put it up on Youtube. The benefit of breaking it down like that is it spreads the workload out, and the result will be a much more detailed video. Everyone will get credit for their efforts, and it will fill a need for other woodworkers out there.

Just a thought…


----------



## StumpyNubs

By the way- this is a heads up for anyone interested! This guy has a #271 router plane, a #75 bull nose, and a #45 combo all still in the original boxes for sale. They are ending soon! If I didn't already have all of those, I'd be all over them!


----------



## Mosquito

Well, it appears as though it has begun for me…. 
I just made my first hand plane purchase… a Stanley #7 in need of a little love and a good home… I hope I can provide both!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, yeah! Welcome, Mos!


----------



## RGtools

Great first choice Chris. Jointers to amazing things.


----------



## Bertha

Mos, that's probably my single favorite plane out of all of them.
.
Guys, what do y'all think about the LN bevel up smoother? Anyone got one?


----------



## donwilwol

I don't have one Al, but I will someday. I'm sure its as good as my #62, and that plane is fantastic.


----------



## lysdexic

Al. it seems fairly obvious that you need to get the LN 164 and then let us know what you think. Come on, just try it. You can always send it back.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The ones i think have a 164 are doc (kenny rogers) and kenbry,,m


----------



## BrandonW

Al, come on, really, does it matter how well that thing performs? It just looks totally badass which alone is well worth the $265 asking price!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don i really hope you do the butterfly.

Where is Doc?

LoL - Brandon.


----------



## waho6o9

That's awesome Mos, congratulations, and post pic if you have the time.


----------



## thedude50

Damn I was just here last night and had to read 100 post just to get cought up now all of you are probably asleep so I will try to put my thoughts in order after the long read .

*First Al *yes I have the 164 and I love it it is smaller than the 62 but it is a wonderful smoother I got to use it on some walnut burl I am making a lid for a box out of and the smothers were not cutting it as smooth as I wanted I pulled out the 164 as a last option before turning to sand paper and it worked it left a glass finish on the wood. I know Rob Cosman hates bevel up planes but on this we disagree the 164 is the finest smoother I own and I own several nice smother's as you know this is a great plane and well worth owning I got mine on ebay it was another one of the never used lie Nelson i have won on eBay. very odd that this seems to be a trend I think hand planes intimidate some woodworkers

*Dan *Yes it was expensive to see rob I attended both classes and it was wort every penny. I got to try sharpening on his set up and got to be coached on my saw technique when you see how good rob is in person it makes all the videos more meaningful. Did I learn anything new NO I am a member of his website and I have seen it a hundred times when i watch all of his videos I have the full set and they are well worth the price but I would have traded all of it for a hour alone with him helping me as he did on my hand plane work he is the guy who taught me to save my back by using my legs to plane and then helped me do it in real life it was great to have that chance. I will go to his dovetail class next and hope it is as good as the seminar was. I know your supposed to get more one on one time in the class and I want to be really good at hand cut dovetails and he did plug his saws and his marking gauge and they sold all they had after you use his saw you will want one too.. I think Brandon is right this is not a hobby for the poor and just then Bandit shows me there is a will there is a way and this is a hobby for everyone rich and not rich

*Stumpy* I am game I just need to decide what set of blades I think I have tung and groove I will check and if I do I will do those and film them in hi def No I need to figure out how to put sa sharp edge on them any ideas tormek or worksharp ???


----------



## Bertha

^Thanks, Dude. That was what I wanted to hear.
.
I received that mixed bag of goodies from Ebay. There's a neat Lufkin roll-up 100 foot tape measure, a junky Lutz square, some bizarre Handyman clamps, and a handful of auger bits.
.
The good news is the #4 is a 1 patent high knob SW iron. Pretty good shape. The bad news is the lever cap has been repaired. It's a weird repair, too!
.








.








.








.








.
The augers I need like a hole in my head. There's a few Greenlees in there.
.
So I guess I need a #4 lever cap. Anyone got a spare, lol? That's a joke, of course. I think I have 6
.
And yes, I collect pie birds. What of it!


----------



## racerglen

I'll have to post my found repaired lever cap after I get home..Yours looks not too bad Al.
Mine's a farmers fix, HUGE gobs of weld in both front and back..

"pie birds" ??


----------



## ksSlim

dude??? T-7 or spinning paper?


----------



## 33706

In case you had'nt seen it, somebody just started a thread about a revolving shoe storage unit. This could be an obvious solution for great storage for your planes! http://lumberjocks.com/topics/36684#reply-414469


----------



## bandit571

A large cardboard box has shown up at my doorstep, this morning. All the way from Georgia, no less! Three pieces of iron inside, too. One has a "No. 5" stamped on it. Another has a brass screw sticking out of it. Also, a shiny piece, with blue tape covering one end. Hmmm, HEY! That is sharp! I post a picture later, after a nap, this being a work "day", and I have another one tonight. I'll have all day Thursday to explore the mysteries of a Jack Plane…....

Thank you , Brandon….


----------



## BrandonW

Bandit! I hope you enjoy it! 

Poopiekat, a revolving plane storage? Hmm, the wheels are turning now.


----------



## jusfine

Al, I have LV and LN bevel up smoothers, really enjoy them. Probably use the BU more than the other planes, I like the feel and performance.


----------



## Mosquito

poopiekat… what about making it motorized, to make it dual purpose… storage and display? ;-)


----------



## lysdexic

Randy,
I have given consideration to a BU smoother and I am a fan of both Veritas and LN. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Dcase

Dude- I probably would have really enjoyed the Cosman seminars but like I said Woodcraft did not really give any great detail on them so it was a lot of money to drop not knowing exactly what you were going to get. If I knew for sure there would have been some hands on work with Rob then I would have been there. They said nothing about that in the description for the class though.

Stumpy- I would love to make some videos of myself using some of my planes but I don't own a good camera and I don't have anyone to operate the camera for me. I would use a tripod but then I can have the camera zoom in or move in to catch different shots.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

From Patrick's list… Oh, my… A 22 1/2" Norris A1 jointer:


----------



## BrandonW

You'll have some serious muscles working that thing! It's a beauty, though.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Randy, my only reservation was that yoke strip or whatever the hell they call it. That little plate jobbies that spans the gap in the iron. Is it a bear to install correctly? I'm pretty sure that'll be my splurge plane (since I can't afford the Norris above) 
.
Grizzly said my table tops will be here monday. Nice guy. You got to give credit where credit is due. I'll let you know if it looks like someone played whacka mole on it.


----------



## mochoa

Hey Al, so your going to glue together two 2" thick tops?


----------



## Bertha

Yes, Mauricio. Two 2 1/4 inch tops for 4 1/2. I got a call from the shipping guy and he said they were small and light. That concerned me; but then again, he's a commercial shipping dude. Anything under a ton is probably light.


----------



## mochoa

I need to get bench going, been screwing around too much with this wooden screw. But I did get my V cutting router bit so that might get faster soon.


----------



## mochoa

that pun was not intended just worked out that way…


----------



## Dcase

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemNext&item=350553399060&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1361

Nice #72 Chamfer plane, free ship… Come join the group! 

Al, after you glue those tops together I cant imagine it not being rock solid and heavy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Small and light. No, that ain't good to hear when it comes to bench tops. But you'll work it out, I'm thinkin'...


----------



## Bertha

^If I gotta pour lead into it, Smit, it'll be heavy


----------



## KPW

Hey Al, I've got this long piece of beech butcher block from IKEA. It's 1-1/4" thick by 24" wide. What do think about gluing up 3 pieces of that for a top?


----------



## Bertha

^Ken, I considered that, actually. I think I priced them and some point and rejected the Ikea for some reason I can't remember. I e-mailed John Boose of butcher block fame, asking what a 60×24x4 inch slab would cost. The Answer? $3600, lol.


----------



## mochoa

KPM, another option that is not that popular here, but I like it. Rip that in half and glue the two faces together. Add a tool tray to the back half of that and you have a bench top with a nice thick front section which is where all the action happens.


----------



## mochoa

$3,600! Only if its an all end grain butcher block top!


----------



## KPW

Thats a thought Mauricio. This butcher block is 8' long. It's really sold as a counter top. The one side is pretty flat but the bottom is kind of rough soit would need flattening before glue up. What do you guys think about gluing and screwing 3 pcs. together making sure to avoid dog hole and end vice areas? I bought two of these things about 5 years ago and I think I only paid like $60 each. I used 1 to slap together my against the wall bench. You can see it in my shop pics.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe there are a few BARNS in your area? One could find a few beams in there worth milling into the benchtop? Might get to putting the frame together on my planning bench. Assembly is done on the tablesaw. Beams????









Just watch out for hidden hardware, though









So, any barns lurking around, down in the hills????


----------



## jusfine

I've got beams galore in my barn, but they are holding up the floor of my shop…

Al / Scott, I really like both LV and LN BU planes, and the locking mechanism is substantial (a little getting used to as I am used to the Spiers and Norris planes), and holds well.

I might take LN if I had to choose, but don't see a huge difference (how they handle, and overall feel) between them.


----------



## Dcase

Speaking of barns…

My wife was on the phone with her grandmother last night and her grandma mentioned to her that a recent wind storm caused a lot of damage to a giant barn on their property. They had to tear the barn down and guess what happened to all the nice old barn wood? BURNED I was so upset. They would have had no clue that I would have been interested in it but I wish I would have known about it before they burned it all. I would have had one heck of a wood load.


----------



## BrandonW

now THAT is unfortunate, Dan. Perfectly good wood gone. At least it was probably one hell of a fire!


----------



## KPW

My heartwood goes out to you Dan. It was probably chestnut!!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Is the color on this Stanley plane original?
I got the whole lot for $27.00


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's a 70s color, last of the made in usa planes. I have the smoother from my dad, same color.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And that is a great lot for $27. Nice call, Super!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Smitty. Now I think I will just clean it.
If I would have played it right I might have got it even cheaper.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like a nice grab bag Dave. $27 seems like a score to me.


----------



## lysdexic

"If I gotta pour lead into it, Smit, it'll be heavy"

Hmm.


----------



## lysdexic

Dave, show a pic of those tri-squares after they get cleaned up and oiled. My guess is that they will have a dramatic transformation.


----------



## thedude50

Al I am disappointed you went the grizzly way. I had to say it so there it is.


----------



## racerglen

As promised, a definate farmers fix on a lever cap..and NO i didn't do it !



















Found it in an auction box of Stanley odds n' sods..


----------



## superdav721

You got it.


----------



## Bertha

I'm crushed that you're disappointed, Dude.


----------



## TechRedneck

Al

I checked on that pallet of Ash and it was sold. I think the Griz tops will get you into a bench sooner.

When I was there I got a deal on a pallet if soft maple drawer sides and a bunch of 3' maple 2/4 boards for $50. They load it in the truck with a forklift and off you go. I think some other woodworkers are catching on to my sources, however the moulding business is picking up lately.

A two hour drive can save you a lot of money.. Just sayin..


----------



## Bertha

I was just telling Don how embarrassed I am that I haven't made the trip yet. How does this weekend look for you? It's one weekend where I don't plan to work. Shoot me a PM before I run out of tool money
.
Yeah, I can't see how 4 1/2 inches of hard maple could be a terrible mistake. Gas to the nearest lumberyard would cost me a good portion of the price. If I use a fir base, the wood screws I purchased, a curly cherry leg vise, and some doggie dogs, etc.; I think I can come out around $1000. $700 for rough maple, $750 for benchcrafted, planer blades, and jointer blades would probably run me $1700. It's not a tremendous savings, but it'll save me months, which is more valuable to me than money. This chestnut linen press is going so slowly b/c I don't have a proper bench. I like the spring the boards with the #7 after jointing and it's terribly awkward in my shop. They're too narrow to use my deadman and my vise keeps slipping. I need a bench and quick.
.
In planes, I got the LN BU smoother. I'll tell y'all what I think when it gets here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^"In planes, I got the LN BU smoother."

AAGGGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Insane envy heading Al's way… not good… wanted to give up Envy during Holy Week… ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Got it today…

(click to link to larger photo)

It confuses me a little, I was trying to date it, and I think (with my highly limited abilities) it might be a type 15? No patent dates stamped in it, has a sweetheart blade (which I supposed doesn't mean a ton perhaps) kidney shaped lever cap hole, Made in USA stamped between knob and blade area, and Bailey stamped in front of the knob. It's black japanning, and a large straight knurled blade adjustment nut. The lateral adjustment also has Stanley stamped with non vertical letters, and has the raised area for the knob…

I'll have more pictures later this evening, as I have to head to work now (was working from home to get the package and wait for a maintenance guy to do some stuff in my apartment). Anyone have any thoughts, or things I should look at/for?


----------



## Bertha

I just asked Tech what he was doing on EASTER weekend, lol. I need to get a life.
Smit, I'll let you know what I think. At the LN site, it's really not that pricey.
Mos, there's this:
http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/type_study.php
Let me try to figure it out real quick.

Edit: looks like a Type 19 to me

Type 19. Planes made by Stanley 1948-1961. •All of the features of the previous, except: 
•The frog receiver, in the bottom casting, now is y-shaped. 
•Rosewood is re-introduced, and is often varnished so heavily that it almost obscures the grain. 
•"STANLEY" is now incised in a vertical direction on the lateral adjustment lever. 
•The original type study doesn't mention this, but on some of the models of this type "STANLEY" is stamped on both sides of the lateral adjustment lever. I've seen enough of these to convince me that's it wasn't accidental, or if it was, it was a big screw-up. 
•The knurling on the brass depth adjuster is now parallel on most examples. 
•Later examples have the familiar black paint on the hardwood tote and knob. 
•Type study doesn't mention this, but the cutters now have rounded tops instead of the angular top. This change happened in the mid-1950's, in my opinion. 
•Furthermore, the original type study doesn't mention the change in the finish applied on the forked lever. For a short while, some models had a nickel plated appearance on them as a finish rather than the usual black japanning. Where in the sequence of actual manufacturing this subtle change fits is unknown to me, but I've only noticed it on those planes equipped with rosewood knobs and totes and rounded irons.


----------



## BrandonW

A bunch of pagans here, I see. Al, looking forward to that BU smoother-AND the bench of course!  Chris, that's a fine jointer!


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Bertha, I ran across that, and it was one of the sites I was using to try to figure it out, and how I came up with type 15. I also used this site http://home.comcast.net/~rexmill/planes101/typing/typing.htm

I'm starting to think it may be a mix between 15 and 16/late partsr? The kidney keyhole has the pat. #1918750 on it, but it has the older Frog.


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, I think the SW iron stopped when the kidney shaped cap hole started, so its possible something got switched.

It looks like a great jointer.


----------



## Bertha

^I think you might be right, Don. The kidney shaped hole stabs me in the eyes; I was thinking that the blade AND the cap might be a replacement. Hellifiknow.
.
Edit: like Don said, regardless, it's going to be a great plane. the #7 is my favorite plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rosewood vs. hardwood on the knob and tote (looks like rose) says older than T17 to me. And there's the raised 'border' in the casting, on both the front and back, that isn't present on yours. That means older, too. I'd tend to agree with the T15 call. 16s started in with the orange rectangle on the lever cap, yours has no trace of that. All factors etched in jello, of course.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys  It's intended to be a user plane and not a collector plane, so I'm not too worried about the parts, more of a "just curious" thing I guess :-D I'm just looking forward to cleaning it up and making some shavings…


----------



## Dcase

Chris, that 7 looks really nice and looks like its aged well.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, I'm a Type 11 and 12 guy, myself. I'm not too good at the others


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Where has DrFunk gone? It's been 26 days - he's dropped off hard from LJs. Was it something we said?


----------



## Bertha

I'm looking over my invoices and LN sent that plane for $6 shipping. That's darned reasonable compared to what I expected.


----------



## donwilwol

package from LV arrived. They back ordered my shinto rasp.


----------



## Bertha

^niiiiiiiice. I'm a big fan of the wheel. I wish I could afford a Drake.


----------



## BrandonW

I've been looking at the double wheel they have and it seems pretty cool, especially for marking mortises. Has a new locking mechanism too. http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=67466&cat=1,42936

I have the single with no micro-adjuster, but if I could do it again, I'd buy the microadjuster like Don has-or maybe the double wheel.


----------



## Bertha

^I've got a hankering for the double cutter mortise jobbies.


----------



## donwilwol

i looked at both, went for the single for now. So many tools, so little money


----------



## donwilwol

Al, did you see this


----------



## donwilwol

I just picked up a #79. It needs a fence if anybody happens across one.


----------



## RGtools

A little ad for Glen Drake….I lost my nylon set screw in mine recently (it keeps a bit of tension on the rod). I sent them an email asking if it were a common part that I could get and Kevin (the owner) called me back letting me know he was going to send me one free of charge.

Nice company and great tools.

Al, go buy one. you will be happy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Hey, I have one of those! Haven't found much use for it yet, actually, but it came free with my #45 when I bought it via CL (a now-long-time-ago)... I will say the fence is very handy. But for the screws (not sure of threads) it'd be pretty straightforward to make your own. Send PM if you needs clean pics, dimensions, etc. of the fence if you go down that route.


----------



## donwilwol

the screws were there, on top. I was thinking of trying to make one. I think a piece of aluminum angle should do it, or even bend a heavy piece of sheet metal.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll do a close-up of the #79 fence and post it here later tonight.


----------



## thedude50

Al I love ya man but I really am disappointed and here is why. When you make your bench it is your signature project it means that you are coming of age as a woodworker and you are stepping up and your going to hit a home run in the bottom of the ninth with bases loaded and win the world series but what you did was bring in a pinch hitter for the most important play of your wood working life. I am really bumbed because I think you will be saying in a few months damn i wish i had made my own top 4 5 or6 inches thick instead of a lovely glue up or a monolithic top you will;l be looking at a Chinese made butcher block And I think it is going to bum you out.

That said I am the only one who sacked up and said what every one of us thought. Sure your going to have a nice solid top by gluing this all together and it may last a life time. But I never thought of you as the pinch hitter using gm I always thought you would make a really fine bench and so ya I am disappointed mostly because I think you will be in the long run when you tell someone you bought the top it will lessen the achievement IMHO I do consider you a friend and I hate that I was the only one to tell you the truth as most real woodworkers would see it No hard feelings man I hope your bench is the best thing any of us make this year I really do.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The fence in place:










And detached:










Let me know if you'd like another angle or something. In the shop now.

And just being silly, halfway across the country from Don, another pairing of gauge and burnisher:


----------



## mochoa

Guys, what's a fair price on a no. 7?


----------



## thedude50

I see several around 40 -50 dollars around eBay

Here is a link for you AL I worked hard to find the best and I did http://www.maguireworkbenches.com/html/wooden_vice_screws.html

here is some eye candy








































































just for you Al those planes are all for sale


----------



## lysdexic

I missed it. Happy belated birthday to The Epic Thread


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, depending on condition and vintage, $35 and up. If it needs a lot of work it would be the $35 end.


----------



## Bertha

Dude, I'd be careful speaking for everyone here. Those are some incredible DAED planes! I'm over to check them out. Mauricio, I think I paid $80 for mine with shipping. This was several years ago. I haven't checked in a long time but I'm sure Don has


----------



## Bagtown

Happy Birthday to this great thread.
I lurk here a lot and try to keep up.

Mike


----------



## mochoa

Thanks, I'll have to be on the lookout for one. I reflattened my wooden jointer and for a couple of hours it was workinging great, I dont know if the front of the plane is wearing down too fast or what becaue then it stops working like it should. I need an iron jointer.

Here are some money shots of my jointer when it was working.


----------



## BrandonW

M, if you need to borrow a jointer, let me know. Your Bailey 6 should do a decent job as well.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Brandon, I think I'll just keep flattening this one until I find a deal on a 7. The 6 does a good job. but I seem to have to pay more attention to the flatness and work the board in sections. With the 22" jointer all I have to worry about is getting it square to the flat face and the jointer takes care of the flatness part.


----------



## mochoa

P.S. Al, I second the thought that the Dude does not speak for all of us. You got to know your limits and what you actually have time for since your day job is not woodworking. After milling all that wormy chestnut no one would be looking forward to more jointing and gluing.

For a professional like The Dude, I would agree, an amazing bench is part of the way you present yourself to your clients and is important…

No right or wrong answer, its all a matter of your situation and your own personal philosophy on the subject.


----------



## ksSlim

Mauricio.. NICE shavings out of an antique. Some of us are surely envious.


----------



## bhog

Benches are nice, but as long as its decently flat and sturdy who cares what it is.I have a couple benches and my fave- most used is grotesque by some peoples standards.I would spend the coin somewhere else…


----------



## donwilwol

its been a good day


----------



## mochoa

Don, thats beautiful! What kind of wood is it? Have you tried quartersawing any of it?


----------



## ShaneA

Wow Don, you are on your way to a super wood stack. Congrays tn the new addition. Does the machine meet your expectations/hopes? How is it on power?


----------



## ksSlim

Hot Damn!, new toy. Congrats! Hope you do a review we been doing the research for a portable unit.


----------



## mochoa

Ha! I just scored a #7C for $36! I think its going to clean up niceley!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160771371904&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome Don! Congratulations.

That didn't take long Mauricio  Happy for ya.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice score, Mauricio! It looks like a type 11, too! Congrats to you.

Don, what can I say? I think I'll try to bask in your joy vicariously. You deserve it!


----------



## waho6o9

Nice one Don, congratulations on a fine machine.


----------



## bandit571

Something arrived in the mail the other day (4/4) so a little eye candy ( thanks to brandon W)









My very first jack plane









Just a little plane









That I'm already enjoying to use.


----------



## thedude50

I never said I was speaking for everyone Al Nor would I . I take responsibility and I have no regret for telling you how and why I felt the way I did about your choice for your bench top. If I am right you can always make a new top Later If I am right If I am wrong it wont be the first time. And you did ask what we thought I felt the need to be honest I do hope I didn't hurt your feelings I do think of you as a friend and would not want to damage that in any way.


----------



## Brit

Just wanted to say how nice it was for me to wake up this morning, grab a coffee and see a fresh pile of sawdust in Don's back yard. That looks like a neat machine buddy.

Mauricio - That No.7C was a great score.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don's making more of that Magic Wood he throws old planes at to make them beautiful!


----------



## Bagtown

OK hand plane gurus….

I've recently been swayed to the joy of a sharp edge and a quiet shop.
Learning to sharpen a real edge made my last canoe paddle much faster to make.
I have bags of shavings for fire starters for the Big Green Egg.

Now I'm looking at a router plane.
Has anyone had experience with the Lee Valley one?
I've been looking at it and the Stanley 71's.

This is a great thread, I've been learning thru lurking. (sounds like the name of a book  )

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mike, I do think we have a veritas owner of their router plane, don't recall who though. Mine is the #71. You can't go wrong with any of the three (LN, LB or Stanley).


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio - great score on the #7. Low knob to. I like it.

Shane, the mill works well. For the 1st half a day, I'm happy. The 6.5 hp seems to power through better than anticipated. I was a little concerned.

Slim, I will do a review, but need to cut some lumber right now.

Smitty, its funny you mention that. My neighbor saw me working with my new mill yesterday and stopped to tell me a few more poplar blew down and I was welcome to it. Its the same place the magic poplar came from Waahoo.

Andy, I have the mill placed where I can see it from the bedroom. So I to want to say how nice it was for me to wake up this morning, grab a coffee and see a fresh pile of sawdust in Don's back yard.

Bandit, that a cool looking cap on the jack.

as always, thanks for the encouragement. I'm off to make some more sawdust.


----------



## BrandonW

Mike, I'd prefer the router plane from Veritas, but I purchased a vintage Stanley 71 because it was cheap (21 dollars). That said, the Veritas has a better depth adjuster, a nice (optional) fence, and a good selection of blades (that supposedly will work with Stanleys too).

Dude, you did say: "That said I am the only one who sacked up and said what every one of us thought." That sort of sounds like you were trying to speak for all of us. ;-)


----------



## bhog

Mike, I have the veritas (normal size) router plane.I like it -but havent really used it a whole lot.I have morticed a couple hinges on a door, made a few grooves etc.I also have the fence for it and it is a solid little attachment.I would buy it again.


----------



## Bagtown

Thanks for the quick response gents.
I think I'll spring for the veritas when they aren't back ordered later this month.

Mike


----------



## mochoa

I really want a router plane but hearing how little people use theirs is making me want to move it down on the want list until I find a good deal. Or maybe I'll buy a nice cutter from veritas and make a nice wooden one.


----------



## bhog

It could be done easily Mauricio,im thinking….. base with bolt run through. a nut with washer attached ,cant remember what theyre called,use it as depth adjustment, and to tighten everything a fastener thats used to clamp a ground wire to a ground rod. Also cannot remember the term for that..lol…

I am not computer inclined or I would post pics,or links etc. When I look @ a router plane that is what I see.


----------



## RGtools

Mike I think by the time you add the fence in the LN is cheaper…and I think a tad nicer. But both tools should work great.


----------



## mochoa

Bhog, I've never seen a shop made one with a debth adjuster, It seems like it would be easy with the right hardware. Send a link if you have one.


----------



## mochoa

I just read an article in PW this month about traditional nailed furniture and in the article he had a 3/4" dado plane.

I think if Dados is your main objective that might be the way to go, there is a 1/2" one for sale on ebay right now, (he calles it a moulding plane), you would just need to rabet the shelf to match the dado.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/OldWoman%27sTooth.html

Derek is an awesome craftsman and his tutorials will teach you how to make a router plane, ( old woman's tooth)


----------



## superdav721

For those of you that would like to see my shop
http://www.ustream.tv/embed/10392604
Live video by Ustream


----------



## Brit

Hey Dave! I can see you all the way from England. Very nice feed. Where's the cat?


----------



## bandit571

Work bench is for WORK, not how pretty it looks like. Case in point:









This "bench" was made for Craftsman , by Emerson back in the 80s. Top is FLAT ( kind of hard not to be), I can clamp things up about anywhere, There are even handy layout lines to square things up with. I can even clamp items to the sides to plane an edge, if needed. Oh yeah, it also cuts wood, from time to time.


----------



## Brit

Sharpened and set up my Record 044 for a project I'm working on that needs a lot of grooves. Works a treat.










And here's the result of my day in the garden. Life is good.


----------



## mochoa

Dave! What are you doing?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, where did that post of mine go???? Ah there it is, strange…


----------



## superdav721

My wife has figured out i can make picture frames with my sash plane. CRAP!


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, glad to see your in the groove. 

Dave, better you than me. I hat making picture frames!!


----------



## superdav721

Don me to its for the kids. I will only do it for the wife. Everybody go to the store.


----------



## ShaneA

I kinda like making frames. They can be deceptively tough, but a small project that doesnt drag on, and there is an infinite way to make and join them.


----------



## superdav721

I have 4 to make. Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! I don't miter well.
We will call them RUSTIC!


----------



## superdav721

Andy the cat was in the house, thank God. He drives me nuts in the shop. Short drive.
Thanks guys I had 68 views today. Thats a lot of folks visiting the shop.


----------



## ShaneA

Do you have a miter sled for your table saw? Or is that too powercentric? : )


----------



## superdav721

Shane I don't. I would like to build a good miter sled for the TS. And even if its off a bit cutting all four miters from it will get me closed joints. Its on the to-do list.
I would like to find a good ole Stanley miter saw. Thats on the list as well.


----------



## bandit571

All bummed out now. Went to another "thrift store" I knew about ( they sell some of my wood projects) as he USED to have a few planes in stock. Turns out some #


Code:


#$#

 got there ahead of me, and bought out the supply, planes, saws, and all. Said he was headed south, to the flea markets ( Was that YOU, Don W) so now I'll have to keep looking elsewhere for Rust.


----------



## donwilwol

Its a little out of my range ☺


----------



## mochoa

Brit, nice ribbons fron the 44!


----------



## BrandonW

I love the shavings produced by the 45 and the 48. That is a nice Record 44, Andy.


----------



## Mosquito

My first ever bench plane, and I cleaned it up and sharpened it myself 









I particularly like that second to last one… that picture came out very well (for a cheap point and shoot)


----------



## ShaneA

Turned out nice. Great shavings shot too!


----------



## mochoa

You went big for the first benchplane Mosquito! Looks nice.


----------



## SamuelP

Nice job. I like to cameo by the workmate as well.


----------



## waho6o9

Good job Mos, works well too, awesome.


----------



## BrandonW

Looking good, Chris. I hope you enjoy it.

Sam, you're affinity with the Workmates is a little disturbing.


----------



## thedude50

I have heard enough about saying i was speaking for you all I clearly was not but tell me this do you all think that the choice al made was the best one and weren't you a bit disappointed too . As a real woodworker I think everyone should make their own bench but maybe I am just old and set in my ways I am a serious woodworker and feel most of us are. I too would have kept my mouth shut and just been disturbed and let Al go about his bench with out saying anything but he asked what we all thought so I spoke the truth As I see it. Now can we please move on to something else however I am shocked I am the Only one that felt this way


----------



## Mosquito

Sam, it's a ToolShop knockoff.. it's probably going to get returned very soon, it's junk. It came with the two folding bars that lock it in place backwards on one set of legs, so it won't fold up… the top V's up when I put any kind of clamping pressure (for example holding the board in the picture)


----------



## Bertha

Don , its so wonderful. i cant imagine the feeling of walking out there, coffee in hand, admiring.


----------



## thedude50

Happy Easter everyone a new beginning starts today May god walk beside you each day


----------



## mochoa

Amen Dude!


----------



## KPW

Chris, Nice job on the #7. I knew you'd love it!


----------



## mochoa

I dont know about you guys but I am very intrigued to know what Andy is making? That doesnt seem tool restoration related. Do you you think he is actually starting to do some woodworking? Like making furniture and boxes and things like that?


----------



## BrandonW

I bet it's tool storage related, Mauricio.


----------



## Bertha

^I'm actually back working on my linen press. I've just about got all the new tools situated and a few new "fun" ones on the way. Benchtops being delivered today.
.
I sprung the joints on the carcass glue-up and I'll probably glue up a panel tonight. I'll post a pic if I do.


----------



## TechRedneck

I was rough milling some cherry for a project this weekend and (like a dummy) went to the 6" power jointer to get a flat edge to trim the boards to length. A couple passes at 1/64" each and I thought…. hey, I have this new workbench! Why the hell did I build it anyhow.

That Trans #27 worked great getting the edge straight, then only one or two passes on the Jointer, off to the table saw and ripped them lengthwise. I like using the Trans #27 better than the #6 Stanley for this.



















Here is a 100 year old bench screw for Al. for sale in Beverly WV.










A nice #71 1/2 with only one iron, they guy wanted $130. I passed. However he had a whole little shed of antique tools to drool over.


----------



## donwilwol

TechRedneck, isn't it amazing how annoying the sound of the jointer is lately. Since I've gotten more involved with handplanes, mine has gotten SO much LOUDER!


----------



## mochoa

Question for the restoration experts: Whats the best way to repair this? Do you just glue on another piece of wood? Dye it to match the rosewood? Or just start from scratch with a new knob?


----------



## superdav721

Mauricio I would fill it with poxy and try to use it.
I got my little 9 1/2 today. 
She cleaned up well


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, I'd have to have that thing in my hand to decide, but I'd probably go with something like this.










You could also epoxy a piece in. Just clean up the edged. You'd want a piece close to the same color and grain or it will stand out.

Dave, its a nice looking 9 1/4.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Don.


----------



## 33706

Hey, guys, hurry up and bid on this curly maple infill plane… on eBay right now, with a starting bid of $16,500.
Seriously! http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ONE-FINEST-ANTIQUE-PLANES-WORLD-THE-OTHER-SOLD-LAST-WEEKEND-/140734589461?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c46f6a15


----------



## donwilwol

poopiekat, I can't bid until I'm sure my kidney is sold.


----------



## SamuelP

Don W - Is that just BLO on that knob polished up or is it a different finish?


----------



## donwilwol

Sam, its just blo.


----------



## mochoa

That's a nice knob Don! Can't believe its just blo. I will try to glue in a chunk of walnut and do the drill press thing.


----------



## ShaneA

How tall is the knob Mauricio? I may have one or seven? : )


----------



## bhog

Any pointers for planing-smoothing quilted maple guys?I messed around with some earlier and tear out will be a killer with this stuff.Or am I in scraper only territory?

edit… aww snap took the 12000 spot. I almost feel a tear coming.


----------



## RGtools

Nice post for 12k. try increasing the angle on your plane (with a back bevel you can get some steep angles), another option is to soak the wood with 95% grain alcohol and plane it while wet…I have been experimenting with this lately and have had some good results.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, its those situations I made this for.


----------



## TechRedneck

Congrats all for 12k.

I have been following this thread over the past year (every day it seems) and have learned one hell of a lot.

Thanks


----------



## bhog

RG I was thinking more angle, what would you suggest?I was using a 4 1/2 with a 30 and 25 main bevel (swapped blades)really minute back.Also after I posted I thought a wash of shellac but will try the wet alcohol.

Don thats a nice plane you made.I may try to do something like that someday .


----------



## mochoa

BHog, I've done the 10degree back bevel on my smoother and it worked really well on some gnarly wood. I did it on hard maple that had a lot of knots in it.

I was going to say that if your scared about putting the back bevel on your plane you can always try it out with a $3 Buck Bros blade from HB. But since you have a 4 1/2 I dont think those blades would work for that plane.


----------



## mochoa

Shane, thanks for the offer on the knob. It is 1 7/8" tall but I also have a broken tote that I have to do "The Dan" on. I'll try to fix this one and let you know how it goes. Thanks again!


----------



## BrandonW

M, I just sold a bunch of knobs and other parts! I wish I would have known a few days ago.


----------



## mochoa

Dang!


----------



## BrandonW

If you had a spring pole lathe you can turn one! If only…


----------



## bhog

I have a 4 also and a couple blades.I may need to do some experimenting.

Thanks guys


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, here's an Epic pair of Pics made possible by a couple of awesome contributors here. Thanks to Bandit for sending a replacement tote for my to-be-restored Craftsman smoother. Then a double-thank-you to Don for the repaired Original tote (how he did it I have no idea; it was a mess) AND a new-old-stock tote screw that fits Awesomly!!!



















The #62 is now totally done, I promise! Couldn't be more humbled at the support I've gotten from these fine Gentlemen. Thank you!


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, one day I'll go hang with Roy and we'll make a springpole lathe.

Smitty, that 62 is magnificent!


----------



## ShaneA

The 62 looks great Smitty. I was thinking that craftsman was just how you like em.

Great job again Don.


----------



## superdav721

Smitty my jaw hit the floor. That sir is a movie star!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And I'm thinking Don put a sliver of Magic Poplar inside, 'cause it cuts AWESOME with the repaired tote in place…


----------



## RGtools

Bhog. I would try about 10. When you do it use a primary angle of 20 that way you still get a good wedge angle at 30….makes it a whole lot easier to push.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, I'm chuckling every time I read your wonderful comment… . You funny guy!


----------



## waho6o9

Awesome 62 Smitty, congrats. The chip breaker makes it look righteous.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thx, Waho. It took a village. lol


----------



## lysdexic

Useless trivia:

~12000 post in 12 months=
~1000/month
~33.3/day
~1.38/hour

my observation is that most traffic actually occurs between 9-5, monday thru friday so the rate of posts during these times would be much higher.


----------



## thedude50

is that eastern or pacific roflmao

Smitty I love that 62 I need an old one to go with the LN s that I love so much speaking of the quilted maple a 62 would go through it like butter

so would a 164 I love those planes

Spent this evening with my friend Dave Damson he taught me all kinds of stuff about using sketch up It really rocks and is a must to plan your benches

Today I added a wixey readout to my table saw the thing is amazing i did have to make a minor mod to the lock bar on my fence but it dose not effect the way it works i just had to shorten the tail on the part the goes between the cam and the fence it was longer than it needed to be by a inch and 3/4 so i took a 1/4 off it no harm to the fence at all and the thing is so accurate it really is great

I then added the wixey to my dewalt planer and it too worked perfect it is very cool and the system is very accurate


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty-Love that 62 restore! It needed a lot of attention but between you and Don's tote fix, it looks like it got exactly what it needed. How do you like that LN iron? I take it the LN iron is completely interchangeable with the vintage Stanley?


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, LN has actually Stanley replacements. I'm not suire if they are the same as LN or not.


----------



## Bertha

She arrives.








.
Well, what can you really say, it's a wonderful plane. Might be a bit tight for those of you with banana hands (lysdexic). The fit and finish is impeccable (except for some ugly looking stuff on the yoke; no biggie). Mouth moves with ease. Gorgeous totes. It's a VERY heavy plane for what it is. the iron is ridiulously thick and the cap engages it very positively. Lateral adjustment is lacking but I've turned to a brass hammer long ago. It's a truly beautiful plane, despite the two-tone (gag).
.
that's my Grizzly top that it's sitting on. I don't know what kind of muscles that moving dude had but those slabs are heavy, heavy. Stacked, they look ridiculously thick. Like overkill thick. I can already imagine what it will be like to have a proper bench.
.
this is STRAIGHT from the box; didn't touch anything other than closing the mouth a hair.
.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I'm a little envious about that plane.


----------



## BrandonW

Al, it's beautiful! Both the bench top and the plane! I'm jealous. 

Don, I knew LN made replacement blades for Stanley, but didn't know that included the 62!


----------



## Brit

I'm a lot envious about that plane, but glad that it has a good home.


----------



## Bertha

^Thanks guys. The BU smoother is one of those planes that feels a little excessive, already having a dozen or so smoothers. It didn't seem very popular here so I figured I'd give it a shot. I'll let y'all know after a couple hundred difficult board feet.


----------



## racerglen

Lovely Al..realy like the straight from the box shavings, it's something I always try as well..

Just cant resist somehow 
;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

**sigh* *

It is a fine plane. Friggin' awesome, actually. Looking forward to your review, Al!


----------



## mochoa

Very nice A, congrats. I like the bling that the brass lever cap ads. Just enough IMHO.

I'm surprised they didnt at least add set screws in the sides like the veritas planes have for lateral adjustment.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon, I love the LN replacement iron. And like Don said, it is specifically a replacement for the legacy Stanley #62 that they offer. The grooves engage the adjuster in a very precise manner - I need a screwdriver and some intent to lift the iron from the bed of the plane. My only non-stanley iron, my only non-O1 iron. It does take longer to sharpen, it is thicker. First impressions are, I like it. Because it's so hard, the cambering of it will be done over time and I'm okay with that. With the original tote, it pushes like a dream. I'm serious - there's a noticable difference, mostly because the original has a base that's less 'stout' than the one I adapted for use.

What drives me nuts already is, I've pushed it across some cherry and got the surface incredibly smooth except for one area that's slightly dished out. I wanted so bad to reach for a low angle smoother to finish the job… as in, Al's #164. And then his arrives. So I'm hoping he hates the two-tone affect and decides to ship it out. But don't tell him I said any of this, okay?


----------



## dbray45

I have a LV BU jointer and it is a marvel, especially on difficult grain.

I have been working on the planes I bought at the antique tool event in March. As it turns out, the Sargent #7 (same size as the Stanley #2) has two styles, This is the earlier version with an old style frog, before 1906. The lever cap was broken at some point and brazed together, I am leaving this alone and not replacing it. The tote was broken and I glued this up and the plane cleaned up a little and sharpened.

The Stanley #3 had a broken tote at the top from being dropped. I have made a new tote out of cherry and will make a new matching knob when I can get to the lathe and set it up - it is in a far corrner and kind of buried. The new tote has opened the door for the painted tote on a Stanley that I have and a Craftsman plane that has a plastic handle. This is addictive. The original wood handles (even broken ones) are going into a box for future reference.

The soles were flattened - mostly and the blades sharpened.

I will post pictures when I can.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That #62 is beautiful Smitty.

Congrats Al.


----------



## Bertha

Smit, squaring the blade is definitely a downside but I can't say that with any authority, having played with it for 5 min. max. To be totally honest, all these tools streaming in from my insurance claim has had the opposite effect. I don't much feel like fiddling with them. Weird.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The LN iron shocked me into recognizing how much I like (and have put, from a lot to a little depending on job type) camber on plane irons. And harder steel makes that more difficult, initially.

No thrill of discovery with replacement tools, perhaps?


----------



## waho6o9

Looking forward to the reveiw Al on your new plane. Congratulations on a fine plane, sure is nice.


----------



## Dcase

Al, very cool addition to your collection. I feel like I need one now 

Here is a 60 1/2 that I just bought from Don. I love the size of this plane.


----------



## BrandonW

The 60 1/2 is a great plane! I recently acquired one and love it. It definitely comes in handy for end grain.


----------



## Bertha

^you DO need one now, Dan. And thanks Waho! 
Dan, I love the 60.5 too. I'm especially fond of the depth adjuster.
If you ever need parts for it, I've got a whole bin of them, lol.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I need the remaining pieces for this one. 









The front knob and adjustment lever. I know I can find them all day on ebay but I hate paying more for parts than I did the plane. PM me if you'd want to sell the pieces I need.

I am also thinking of selling this.










Its got a butcher blade, for anyone interested.









And it works like a sweetheart.


----------



## Bertha

Dibs on the Butcher!


----------



## BrandonW

I was going to say that the "Butcher" has Al written all over it!


----------



## carguy460

I have an issue with my old block plane..I think it's a 9 1/2. The issue is with the lateral adjustment lever - I've messed with it quite a bit and still can't get the lever to "tighten up". It has quite a bit of slack up and down - not really an issue other than it interferes with my depth adjustment knob…is there a special way to tighten that lateral lever so I can keep the darn thing out of the way of my depth knob???


----------



## carguy460

I guess I should post a picture of it…


----------



## Bertha

Jason, I would beware of peening it! To be honest, I've alway just bent mine. There a littl brass capture thingy that you can use as a spacer to clamp it down, let me see if I can find a picture of what I'm talking about.
.
Something like this but I've seen little toothy brass ones before.


----------



## DaddyZ

A sneek peek at my latest work, along with my favorite little plane - just for you guys !!!




























Check out the finished project in projects, Loading


----------



## carguy460

Al - thats a heck of an idea! I may give that a whirl. It is to the point that I dread picking up that plane because adjusting it is such a pain in the rear!!! You say you just bend yours - I've wondered about that, but I'm afraid I'll break it or something. Thanks for the help!

Perhaps this is an excuse to buy another block plane with the depth knob out the back of the plane like the Stanley 60…hmmm…


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I've given it some thought and decided I will trade the butcher smoother for the 164. I know you'll want to throw in a few bucks to boot, but I think its close enough.


----------



## BrandonW

LOL, sounds like a deal for Al on that one, Don. Maybe you can get him to throw in some 60 1/2 parts as well!


----------



## Bertha

^Anytime multiple LJ are on board at the same time, you have to question the deal


----------



## Dcase

Check out this funky looking plane

http://www.ebay.com/itm/metallic-plane-company-palmer-patent-may-14-1867-/251033450016?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a72c27620#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, I think you should buy that plane and get it making nice shavings again. That can't be the original tote and knob, can it? Still, a very interesting plane!


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, that plane looks like a science project gone bad. Its pretty unique.


----------



## Bertha

^Dan, one of us will regret not buying that Palmer plane one of these days.


----------



## bandit571

One of you can buy it, and then loan it out to the rest of us to "test it for a review". Rotation between members by " Fits/ it ships' box. 2-3 week trail periods per "user', owner does any "maintainence' between cycles.


----------



## BrandonW

I think it's already been sold. :-( I would have loved to seen Dan's renovation of that bad boy.


----------



## donwilwol

bidding is still underway. I did a little research. Here is what it should look like. It was tempting just to see if I could bring it back, but I resisted. (so far)


----------



## BrandonW

My mistake! Two hours + left on it. Dan? Don? You know you guys want it.


----------



## thedude50

Al Congrats on the 164 it is one of my favorite planes that and the 62 for tough grain are the best.


----------



## donwilwol

So how much should I bid Brandon?


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, you're asking me, Don? As long as its your money, I'd say 200 bucks. ;-) I don't think I'd personally bid over $40 on it, but I have a feeling it'll go for about $58. We'll see how close my guess is.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey, any of the regulars in this thread ever knowingly or not, get into a bidding war on ebay?

Mike


----------



## BrandonW

It has happened once or twice--knowingly after the fact. I'm sure we are constantly bidding against each other all the time, though.

Don, didn't Dan drive up the price of that S4 lot you won a ways back?


----------



## SamuelP

Just got a little KK120 in the mail today.










Pretty sharp out of the box. I like the adjustment mechanism. It is very simple and works so well.



















I know I need to clean my bench off.


----------



## SamuelP

Who got it?


----------



## ksSlim

Wasn't it lesdexic that just run the numbers for an average of 30some post per day? I just got back home and I'm 60 posts behind! What a thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RGtools

Fin


----------



## BrandonW

Congrats, RG! That is quite an accomplishment. I'm a few classes behind so I have plenty cut out for me.

The winning bid on the Palmer plane was 54.96-- only three bucks off of my guess.


----------



## lysdexic

RG - Congrats. You should take a moment and bask in the feeling of accomplishment. Job well done and well appreciated.

Scott


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RG- An amazing run of instruction with detail untold. Congrats, and thanks!


----------



## BrandonW

Finally got me a shoulder plane! Won it last night on the bay:


----------



## RGtools

Thanks guys I really enjoyed taking breaks and seeing the banter over here. This forum has taught me quite a bit since it started.

With that said carry on.

Brandon…you will love having a shoulder plane, it's one of those "where has this been all my life?" tools.


----------



## Bertha

^Hey Dan, I flattened the back of my LN on that extracoarse/coarse DMT stone. Those things are AGGRESSIVE when new. I'm got a lot of cleaning up to do from my cleaning up.


----------



## Bertha

Davoid, you look quite a bit like Patron! Don't worry, that's a good thing. He's a very well loved member and one of those genuinely good guys in real life.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, Sam. Clean off your bench, would ya? 

^Very nice, Brandon. Nickle in good shape, and no visible stress cracks at the back of sole and iron. It is one that really needs to have sole square with the sides, and it has to be flat, so check that out when it arrives. (but I'm sure you know that…) I had to flatten my #92 before it performed well (frustrated me at first) but once I did fettle it, the tool has been awesome in use.

You will like having a good shoulder plane in the arsenal. It's one of those, 'won't use it all the time, but when you need it…' kind of tools.


----------



## waho6o9

Congrats on the shoulder plane Brandon!

Is it better to pull the shoulder plane towards you when you work? Or do you push it?

Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions.


----------



## Dcase

Al, the DMT will break in and you will loose that really aggressive cut. They still work great once they are broke in though, just not as aggressive. I use mine just about every time I sharpen.

Sam, nice KK120… Looks like it has a pretty thick iron in it like a lot of the other KK's

Waho, I usually push the plane but there have been times when its been more comfortable to pull it. Just depends on what you are doing.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for the notes on the shoulder plane. It's a No 93 and looked to be in really good condition. We'll see how it performs when it arrives.

Sam, you can never go wrong with Keen Kutter. I have a few of their bench planes, myself.


----------



## mochoa

Sweet shoulder plane Brandon. Nice addition to the arsenal.


----------



## ksSlim

Guys…Was KK a store brand of Shapleigh Hdw in St.Louis? Do we know who manufactuered the body and/or irons?
I'm still trying to figure out all of the choices in "old iron". Stanley, Sargant, MF, Union, Ohio… and the list goes on.
"House Brands"..KK, Dunlop, Fulton, and on and on.


----------



## KPW

By the buy, Which one of you addicts ended up with the Palmer? My money is on Don.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I second "The Don" as having a Palmer on the way.

Diamond Edge and Keen Kutter were each House Brands for StL-based mega hardware distributor / suppliers early in the 20th century. Good information here.


----------



## donwilwol

I'll admit I bid on it, but it went way higher than my top bid.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Rats….


----------



## Dcase

ksSlim- Keen Kutter was not a store brand plane. They were a tool company that made many different tools and knifes. They had their hand planes originally made by Stanley but sold with the Keen Kutter name. These planes are marked with a single K and then the number of the plane. Later on KK left Stanley and started having their planes made by Sargent Co. The KK planes that were made by Sargent were marked with two K's and then the number.

The old Keen Kutter planes that were made by Stanley were also the first Bedrock design planes that Stanley made.


----------



## BrandonW

Every Dan says is right in terms of manufacturers, but wasn't KK the store brand for Simonds Hardware?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Per the Wiki link:

"Keen Kutter is a trade name first used by Simmons Hardware Company of St. Louis, Missouri in 1866. The name was adopted as a trademark by Simmons Hardware Company in 1870 and was used on their highest quality tools and cutlery.

Simmons Hardware Company was purchased by arch rival Shapleigh Hardware Company (also of St. Louis) in 1940. Shapleigh Hardware Company was known for their premium brand Diamond Edge. After Shapleigh acquired the Keen Kutter trademark it was modified by replacing the "E.C. Simmons" in the top of the logo with Shapleigh's (Fig. 6). Shapleigh continued to use the trademark on products until they went out of business in 1960."


----------



## Bertha

Hey guys, need a bit of quick advice.
Got a colleague who's cutting down a walnut tree.
Should yield two 8 foot logs (unknown diameter).
Asked how much.
Said, "I'm sure you'll make us a fair offer" 
.
What's raw walnut going for. I understand I'm not giving you enough information but a rough $/bf for me to work with would really help.


----------



## SamuelP

What he said^^.

I like Keen Kutter. I also have a k5c.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^^ Unknown diameter is tough, because it's the core of the walnut you're after and not the sapwood. Given that you have to move it, mill it and dry it…

It's a stab in the dark, Al. Too many unknowns. But if a friend of mine asked if I wanted a tree he was cutting down, and it was maybe 20 - 24" across (yielding 14-18" of heartwood, maybe), I'd offer between $50 and $100 if I thought he wouldn't be offended by it…

I have nothing to base this on other than having cut down and had someone mill a walnut tree for me. Milling cost $50 (low), so you'd be in it maybe $150 before seeing what you have in a few years' drying time…


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks Smitty. I spelled Simmonds wrong, I guess. Wiki to the rescue. 

Al, all you're getting is logs, right? I couldn't imagine they'd be worth more than 100 bucks (if that) pre-sawn. You're the one doing all the work to turn them into lumber.

Sam, the k5c is my favorite plane in my arsenal.

http://lumberjocks.com/BrandonW/blog/26758


----------



## Bertha

So $100. Thanks a bunch guys. I'm guessing if I treat the ends, they can sit in my carport a bit. I don't think $100 will offend them; I'll let you know.


----------



## BrandonW

Hopefully someone else will chime in too, Al. I just pulled that figure out of left field, but I think it'd be worth it to you because we all know how much you love walnut, and from what I gather, it's not very cheap in your area.


----------



## RGtools

Rough sawn in my area…dependant on source ~$1 per board foot…but that might not help much on the final offer since the diameter of the tree (and the final board foot) are unknown. Straight or figured? A picture of the tree might help.


----------



## ShaneA

for walnuy I pay about $1-3 a bf from local guys …kd, and planed.


----------



## donwilwol

Ok question for the panel.

I won the bid on a couple of planes. I basically wanted the 100 1/2, and got the 2 for about what a 100 1/2 goes for. The listing gave no names or numbers, I think that may be why.









I figured the #4 was a knock off. I was pretty happy when I started to clean it up and discovered "Stanley" stamped on the blade. Everything looked like a #4C until I started to clean up the iron adjuster knob. Anybody seen on like this? It's steel on the thread section, and brass on the knurl.




























Everything else is normal. I'm not sure if its a Stanley or not. Either way it'll clean up nice. The rust wasn't to deep.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, if you search the forestry dept, they put out a bulletin on wood prices on the stump.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, you get walnut for a buck a board foot?? WOW. You better stay friends with those guys. Rough sawn pine is more than that around here.


----------



## Bertha

^thanks Don, you're a genius. We all know how much I love two-tone; I can't quite explain that depth knob. It's one helluva job, regardless. Forget the 4, though, tell me more about that little squirrel!


----------



## donwilwol

its soaking in evapo-rust. I didn't want to fire up the electrodes for the little guy. More to come. These were in better shape than I even hoped. Rusty yes, but not pitted. I'm not sure what the 100 1/2 is really worth. I see them listed for $25 to $125, so either way I'm happy. I'm not sure what got me on this block plane kick.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I feel pretty lucky too. It retails about $6-8, but I met a guy a couple yrs ago w/mill and kiln. Je doesnt do it for a living, so he doesnt always have it. But he sends out emails every so often with whatever he is pedalling. Got one yesterday for 30bf of cherry for $40, QS sycamore, white oak, red oak, locust, walnut and cherry are pretty common. If he doesnt sell it quick, he begins to really deal! Plus cash talks….i love to buy wood more than I love to buy planes.


----------



## BillWyko

I actually got to try a Brese plane at a symposium. What a dream plane to use. it reminded me of super sharp shears cutting Stella leather. MMMM-MMMM- good.


----------



## Bertha

OK, well I fooled with the LN164 tonight.
The iron took more polishing than I expected.
.








.
I took it to 2000 and a strop, same with the bevel, no secondary, no back
.
You see Don's #4 in the background b/c I did the same with his
.
















.
They both hunt
















.
I'm not feeling the wow factor, to be honest. I realize this is a very limited study with a single board but I prefer the Stanley in this situation. the LN takes a wider swath, is heavier, is generally cool looking, but that little spanner b/w the iron and cap is a pain in the arse for me. They both perform well but given the choice between the two, I'd take Don's.
.
When I've got some difficult grain to tackle, I may change my tune. But for now, a #4 is simply fine.


----------



## SamuelP

This is one I would love.


----------



## lysdexic

I find it surprising that you had spend the much time on the LN iron.


----------



## JGM0658

I'm not feeling the wow factor

Could it be because you have a bevel up LN which you are comparing to a bevel down plane? I have a Veritas bevel up plane and while I like it, I just ordered a LN #4, seems to me for smoothing the bevel down planes are better.


----------



## Bertha

JGM, I probably shouldn't have opened my mouth until I'd smoothed some figure, or actually SMOOTHED for that matter. I think I'm like you and just prefer the the bevel downs.
.
Scott, I was surprised too. It was sharp out of the box, don't get me wrong; even set for a shaving out of the box. It just had fine mill marks on the back, that's all. Once I start smoothing the walls of my linen press, I'll let you know more what I think of it.
.
I'll tel you one thing though, it's absolutely gorgeous and enjoyable to just hold.


----------



## dbray45

Don - Knob looks a lot like the Sargent knob on my #7 (siame size as a Stanley #2). From what I have found out, Sargent and Stanley were in a serious competition for the "plane" industry. There were a number of very similar patents being requested and issued in the late 19th and early 20th century.
The parts on many planes were interchangable.


----------



## bandit571

For about $3 plus shipping one could have TWO #5 "parts" planes. "Unknown maker".

The Unknown maker was Great Neck, and they are both Corsairs. Funny looking totes (fingergrips) and a knob that is "strange". Both can be replaced, though, with WOOD. No lever caps ( they said "CORSAIR" ) and I didn't see any irons, either. Frogs are still in place ( couldn't figure out HOW to turn a bolt??) with lateral adjustors.

Could be a couple "Rough-cut" planes…......


----------



## mochoa

Hey guys, I got my #7 in the mail yesterday and it is very sweet, It looks like it may have been rehabed in the past and then got neglected again. Only light rust and the paint seems intact, maybe re-done.

The only problem is that they didnt pack it well enough and the tip broke off of the tote. I think it will glue back on pretty easily though so I'm not too worried about it. Do you think I should tell the seller something, maybe they could refund a couple of dollars for my trouble? I'm thinking I'll let it slide since $36 was a pretty good price.


----------



## JGM0658

JGM, I probably shouldn't have opened my mouth until I'd smoothed some figure, or actually SMOOTHED for that matter.

Nahhh Al, it is like when you meet a girl, you know whether you will hit it off or not. Like you I find the Norris adjustment a PITA. Sure, you make up for that with the ease of opening or closing the mouth, but you do the former more than the latter. Of course, the BU blade replacement for figured/hard woods is great, that is why I am keeping the BU jack and 7" Jointer, but anything that the #4 won't be able to handle will be taken care of with the scraping plane…


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, I'd let the buyer know, even if just for the next time they ship one. You or I may be the next buyer.

Al, I'm a little surprised. I thought that 164 would be the cat's meow. I know the 62 impressed the crap out of me when I tried it.


----------



## Bertha

I hear you JGM. I worried about that little spanner thingy. They call it a "yoke plate".








You have to have it in just the right position for the yoke to engage it. To make matters worse, you have to unscrew the yoke plate from underneath. I really hate that thing, but I knew I would. I would have preferred a shorter blade with the little Stanley notches. It's awful pretty, though.


----------



## Bertha

Me too, Don. I might be a little unfair, as others love it. One complaint was that there's little room in front of the tote for your fingers. That wasn't a problem for me at all. It's VERY heavy compared to your #4, which is kind of fun. The shavings come out pretty effortlessly. I'm kind of like JGM, I'm always looking for an excuse to use the scraper plane. In fact, that little LN scraper is speaking to me. My current one is massive, plopped into Dan's 4 1/2.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, that's unfortunate. The seller should definitely be notified, even if you're not seeking some form of reimbursement. I had a plane shipped to me and when it arrived the toe was sticking out of the side of the box! Luckily there was no damage. Still, I told the seller about it and he offered to compensate me, though I declined because the plane arrived as expected. But hopefully this tells the seller to spend a little more effort on the packaging.

Al, I hope the BU smoother turns out alright for you and comes in handy when you really need it.


----------



## donwilwol

funny you post about small scrapers. I'm posting this as a project now.
2 small scraper planes I just finished.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, Don! I really like the wood choices on those. Great idea just using block plane irons, too. But do you really need two? You already have my address!


----------



## mochoa

Those are really nice Don! They just make you want to hold them.


----------



## RGtools

Don, send the one on the right to Al.


----------



## donwilwol

that would be the first on to go, and knowing Al's not an oak guy, he'd want the cherry. I actually like the oak better.


----------



## Bertha

I like the cherry one better, go figure Those are really nice, Don. Look at those shavings!


----------



## KPW

Don, They are super nice indeed. I think I may have been responsible for getting you on the block plane thing when I posted that little Crafstman. Sorry.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

When you're ready to pitch that #164, Al, think of me and send it home to Illinois!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A hand tool pick-up: An EC Sommons combination saw. Should make cutting sidewall dads much easier!


----------



## SamuelP

You must have some great stores around you. where do you find most of your stuff?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Seriously, 'most' of my stuff has come from Brass City Records or Patrick Leach. But since getting started I have a couple flea and antique mkts nearby (and another monthly flea), and I watch craigslist for unusual stuff. The 'bay for specific things I lose patience waiting for. And there are auctions, word of mouth, etc…


----------



## thedude50

Al I am sorry your not in love with the 164 now I am feeling bad I recommended it and I didn't like your bench top plans. I think I am batting 0 for the week. Well I hope you find it useful on some figured wood I had some Claro Walnut burl and it and the 62 were the only planes i used on it it really smoothed up nice I made my iron a thing of beauty it was so sharp if you touched it it would cut ya but the plane did a great job on the walnut burl and I fell in love with it. I don't think it is as easy to use as my 4 1/2 Smoother though. I do like the 164 a lot I hope you find merit in the purchase .

Smitty that is one sweet saw I cant wait to see it all referbed


----------



## donwilwol

Smiity, that is one cool saw.

Ken, no need to be sorry. I love this stuff.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Don. I plan on working up the blade and spine to get each of them smooth, that's it. And clean the handle. The etch was in reverse bluing, and can't be sved, unfurtunately, to get this to user state. Oh, well. A user it will be, that's why it's here! 

Local holiday today, Cards Home Opener! Wife and I are going with friends, it's a great day!!!


----------



## Bertha

^no sweat, Dude. I was expecting some romantic moment with the smoother. It's a great little plane, don't get me wrong. I'm just testing it on the wrong wood. When I smooth stockmaker's big leaf maple for my tail vise, I'll put it to work, I bet. The benchtop is what you'd expect it to be. A big heavy smooth, flat top with very little character whatsoever. I have one of them sitting on top of my old bench and I'm dreaming of when I actually have a functional bench that size. I'm considering using only one top and cutting up the other one for a guest bathroom vanity top. I'm still undecided, as usual. To make matters worse, I need a new car and I'm similarly undecided.


----------



## racerglen

Smitty , I had to look again, and again to figure out the combination..Wow, that's a very nice saw ! Unusual ? as in scarce or rare ?
(and watch ouit for foul balls today ;-)


----------



## vonhagen

i like this one


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glen. It's somewhat rare, I guess. Thought is Geo. Bishop in Cincinnati was the one that made 'em. Set the blade depth, and cut dado walls to repeatable depth. One side fine tooth, the other more rhobust. The I guess one end of the blade has been sharpened, too, but I don't see that getting used.


----------



## racerglen

Back for another look..Geeze, teeth right where you're holding it..Now that's a real combination, but I think you're right no use for it ?
But lust level is increasing.
I've got to get out more often ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, the rest of the blade would be way up in the air…. Weird. Kinda Iike 'stair saw' mode.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, it's stamped Pat Applied For on the handle.


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, that saw looks dangerous. You had better send it my way where I can fix it for you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, let's just say NOT. . (nice try)


----------



## Bertha

Vonhagen, that is ridiculously beautiful. I love the bun.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Von, that is a nice piece of beautiful!


----------



## vonhagen

i tried every way in the world to contact sauer and stiener but i guess they dont sell these they just show pics. like bridge city tool works they got alot of pretty pics but very few things for sale


----------



## racerglen

Hopefully this weekend I can get somewhere near finishing up my 605 and a half C.
Whatever was on it has given me fits, it got two complete baths with auto brake clean, still felt oily, thus the reason my paint stripper wasn't working.
Then a bath in mineral spirits, no joy, last weekend acetone, then some goo-gone, still oily.
Finaly, off to my buddy at the local AMMCO transmision shop. He has an industrial parts washer, like an 8" tall dishwasher.
Picked the stuff up last evening, seems to be non oily now, but gave it another shot of brake clean to ensure no residue from the washer.
Had to repl;ace the front knob with a donor from a same vintage bailey, like the broken tote, STINKY, and oily.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well, the stair-saw mode is a no-go. Blade moves no matter where I camp it in the spine. I guess there always freehand!


----------



## Bertha

^you might be right, Von.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How about some #4 1/2 action on a Friday morning?


----------



## lysdexic

A thing a beauty Smit, a thing of beauty.


----------



## JGM0658

I need a new car and I'm similarly undecided.

Yeah Bentley or Porsche?...you have a hard life Al….


----------



## thedude50

Glenn, I before I got my sand blaster cabinet went to the radiator shop. It has a dunk tank they use to rod out the radiator and take off the corrosion . That tank will strip that plane of yours clean as a whistle and there is always the blast cabinet . I truly love mine my refurbs are a thousand times what they used to be try it once you will be pleased no grease no goo


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, cool saw, hopefully you can get it to work, would be great for dados. And nice 4.5, I love how beefy that one looks.


----------



## thedude50

Well guys I am having another surgery on my back today at 3pm. I have to get the pain back under control. The surgery is micro nerve surgery and facet injections similar to my eblation i had a few months back. Please think good thoughts for me. i will be under anesthesia for the surgery. If all goes well Ill be online late tonight. If I am not the pain is too much or I am dead. I hope to see you tonight.


----------



## Mosquito

JGM, Bentley, 100% between the two. Though there are other cars I would buy before a Bentley


----------



## racerglen

Lance, think positive ! And good luck


----------



## mochoa

I'll say a prayer or you Dude! May everything go perfect and you be as good as new afterwards.


----------



## donwilwol

Good. Luck Lance. I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## waho6o9

You'll make it through Dude, see you tonight, and in less pain.


----------



## BrandonW

Happpy wishes and prayers for you Dude. Hope to see you reporting back good news tonight!

Smitty-I may just have to play with my 4 1/2 today.


----------



## BrandonW

Duplicate post deleted


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, thats a lovely shot of your 4 1/2


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude- get well, and get back to the shop soon!

The 4 1/2 is actually working on the tool cabinet build. Had to smooth the face of a 10" piece; nothing better for the job! (that Stanley made, anyway…). lol

^Maur- the saw does work, just not 'on edge' as pictured. I've aleady played around with depth-set dado cuts, and it's marvelous!


----------



## BrandonW

Finally getting around to doing my taxes and Turbo Tax asked me if I had other property taxes paid on boats and planes. Do you think that includes hand planes?


----------



## patron

hi guys
i heard you like lap dogs
thought i'd drop in and say hello

my name is george









let me know if you need any help
moving your tools and machines
around the shop


----------



## rmoore

So, not exactly a plane to dream about, but it's my first. I've dreamed of owning one for a while so I guess this counts. It's a Craftsman model # 18737168 and was made in England. Picked this up at a flea market for $10. I thought I got a real good deal until I took it out of the original package. It's missing the lever assembly that holds the iron and chip breaker on and the yoke to adjust the blade depth. I can buy a replacement lever but the frog is no longer available on Searsparts.com . If anyone can help me in finding parts, I would sure appreciate it.


----------



## dbray45

rmoore - THis happens more than you might think. If you run a search on ebay for Craftsman planes, you will see a whole bunch on possibles - many for $10. You now have a good start on key parts or you can buy another plane that will be parts to this one. Many times the handles, knobs, blades work on other planes and the reverse.

good luck


----------



## Bertha

I like the red 
.








.
Props to me for the random Magnum pic.


----------



## BrandonW

Magnum PI is into helicopters, not planes. :-(


----------



## donwilwol

rmoore, you could also just put a cap with no name on it. I think any #4 cap will work.

Like this one


----------



## bandit571

Test drove my Jack Plane today. Used my High-Tech Planer Bench (aka back porch railing) and some nasty looking, GREEN Poplar.









Whoever built this, they let a 2×4 handrail come up the stairs JUST Right to rest any board on. Clamp the other, "free end" in place, and away we go.









Kind of thick shavings, as i wanted to straighten out a rough edge.









Brit has his "English Garden Workshop" , and I have my Great Outdoors Workbench. Bench vise is "extra".

( English Garden?? Or, Octopus' Garden???)


----------



## BrandonW

Nice solution, Bandit. Good to see those shavings!


----------



## donwilwol

cute little sucker!!


----------



## SamuelP

I need a good finish for it. Anyone else have suggestions?

Great squirrel Don!


----------



## mochoa

Bandit that front porch is the ultimate bench. you need post that on the workbench smackdown thread.

Al, love that Magnum PI pic, lol.


----------



## ksSlim

Chang is pretty quick 9 posts in 20 minutes!


----------



## mochoa

If one of you has this screw on your leg vise (Lee Valley) can you please tell me the size of that square piece?










I've seen one scetch up model have it at 2 3/4" and another has it at 2".

I'm planning on buying the one from Lee Valley and I'm trying to fit it to be bench before glue up and before I have the screw in hand. Its backwards I know…

Thanks!


----------



## rmoore

don- thanks for the link. dbray- thanks for the info on Ebay.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a great saw Smitty!

Al - You are awesome.

Bandit - Mauricio is right you should post at least one shot of your porch railing on the Workbench smackdown, it is more than deserving.


----------



## TechRedneck

Maurico

Measured mine at 2 5/8"


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Tech!


----------



## LukieB

My dream right now is to find a new frog for my stanley 5-1/2. I had a road trip Kansas this week and stopped at every antique store/flea market along I-70 and added a couple planes to the collection. I was so excited about the fact that I found a type 9 with minimal rust and tote and handle in great shape that I failed to notice that the lateral adjustment lever was missing from the frog. Anybody got one of these lying around? I think it's a type 9 so it is 2-1/4" wide and not the post 1939 2-3/8". It also has the smaller brass depth adjuster. I've already looked at everything on Ebay right now, I know If I keep watching I'll probably find something I'm just being impatient. It looks like this. 



























Any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## ShaneA

if I am not mistaken you would be able to replace the lateral adjuster with one from various types. Not all types will fit, but many will from the same vintage. Simply file one free from a donor plane and pop it into the 5 1/2. I have done it before, not too difficult.


----------



## LukieB

Shane, how do you re-attach it to the new frog? I do have a donor plane I think might work…


----------



## ShaneA

Friction fit. File away from underside of donor. File away ajust enough that you can knock it out. I use a nail set. Once it is free you should be able to press it into the new one. Hopefully it will be pretty snug. Gravity will be in your favor. If you dont file away too much in the removal process, hopefully the lever will be a little proud of the 5 1/2. If the fit is not "snug", you may be able to "mushroom" it. Warning to use support and extreme caution…the frog can be fragile.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How about a #79 in action on a Saturday?


----------



## mochoa

Very nice Smitty, you have all the good toys!


----------



## donwilwol

How about some sawmill action


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

THAT is a beautiful sight, Don!


----------



## mochoa

Nice Don, what are you going to do with all that saw dust? Mulch? It seems to be addiimg up.


----------



## ShaneA

Awesome Don, I have saw envy…are you cutting all to same thickness, or are you mixing it up a bit?


----------



## donwilwol

I'm mixing it up a bit.









Some poplar 5/4×10
Some polar 1 x ?

Some oak 1×10ish
and misc


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, I'll follow Don's lead. Here's my wood cutting today…


----------



## donwilwol

I like your 79 shot Smitty. It reminds me i still need to build the fence for mine.

What saw are you using for that Dado shot? Is that the 2 sided jobber?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yepper, it is the combo saw. Setup got faster as I went, specifically clamping a guide fence. But man, a few strokes and the dado was done. I like alot…


----------



## AnthonyReed

A little slice of paradise you have pictured there Don. That has to be pure joy gazing at your mill and its results. Are you pleased with the mill thus far?


----------



## 33706

Scored today, at a flea market/antique show: a Footprint #5B, with box, and a #F5 Falcon-Pope. The pair for $55. 
Also, in one single box lot, two number 5s, two #110s, a National #27, 18" long wooden jointer plane, and a pile of other old toolbox treasures, for $20!! Wow, made my day!


----------



## LukieB

Well, I found the 5-1/2 frog I was searching for earlier! Now the hand plane of my dreams is a Stanley 65 sweetheart era. Anybody got one of these laying around willing to part with or have any suggestions on where to find??


----------



## racerglen

Poopie, that'd make anyone's day !
Nice haul,


----------



## Bertha

Don, you're a scoundrel! I'm headed to pick up a walnut log today (hopefully). I may be able to eek out a chainsaw mill at best. The tree is still standing, so I've got some time to think about it.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, what you see in the picture is from my neighbor. He pulled up 2 days ago with a pickup (yep and old ford pick up) with 6 logs in the back. 4 huge poplar and 2 red oak. The two largest where 19" (1 poplar and 1 RO). Mind you my will will only cut a 21" log. So I got to test out the capacity. The oak went a little slower, but certainly acceptable. All my neighbor want was half the oak lumber.

I couldn't lift the logs with my tinker toy tractor. I had to drag them and could get them just far enough off the ground to get them on the mill. One I had to roll on.

I wish we lived a little closer Al, I'd love to cut that walnut for you.


----------



## Bertha

That's some machine, Don. I went and had a look at that walnut. Looks like I could get two 8 foot chunks out of it (kinked in the middle). I started getting the vibe that he wanted more for it than I was willing to pay. You know, one of those "If you haul it, you can have it" versus "I'll sell it to you". Passed by a place giving away free mulch but I'd have been three trucks deep. Spent a bit of time on a massive Record shoulder plane that I received from a LJ gentleman here. I shocked it a few weeks back and it's been sitting in lithium grease since. The blade needed some squaring up.
.








.
You all know the routine; I hollowground it wet at 25 then scary secondary at 30. Flashed the back to 2500 with a charged strop in there (tell the kids we have our own plane lingo; they can have theirs).
.
Here he is next to his little brother.
.


----------



## superdav721

nice one AL.


----------



## bandit571

Got out to the barn today. Did a wee bit of work on that Computer desk project. Let's see, scrub the glued up top down with a Stumpy Nubs Scrub plane ( My #33, redone his way) then a new jack plane was used to level things out. It did need a smoothing though, but which smooth plane to use ( I've got three of them) Hey, how about th Handyman #4?









Seemed to do alright, for an $8 rust bucket plane…

Got out a few handsaws to test their sharpen teeth. Afterall, I did have to square the ends of the top. Tried all three out there. Now I know WHY I like power saws….

During one "Breaktime" out there, I re-made a Toolbox saw. Had a "homeless Disston handle to replace an UGLY Irwin handle. I had some 1/4"x20×2" hex head bolts. Not enough threads? Not a problem, just get out the thread cutter, and cut some more. Fitted the bolts in the handle, nice and tight. Took it to the grinder, and ground the ends flush. Then hung it up for a while.









I also ( on another break) ran the Atkins handle through the round-over station on my router table. Smoothed the rest back to bare wood. Ready for some finish, and some (4) sawnuts.


----------



## bandit571

laid out some parts for a plane storage center as well. TEN planes in the till! Going to hang this puppy on the wall above the router table. WHEN i get this thing built, then there will be a few pictures.


----------



## lysdexic

This pic exudes quality.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^^ I know that little brother!


----------



## lysdexic

Al,

What do you have those handsome maple slabs sitting on?


----------



## thedude50

Hey Guys. Thanks for the well wishes I am very sore and kind of out of it. I was able to read a couple of threads and to finish scanning the new delta grams for the month. One of them was requested by a LJ who had made the spinning wheel lamp several years ago. He had given it to his sister she just gave it back to him so he could give it to his daughter. It turned out that the Little lamp was no longer complete and the guy wanted to repair it but alas his Dads delta gram collection was gone. Fortunately I was able to find the issue in the boxes full of delta grams and scanned it for him. I emailed him a copy and asked him to build his collection I am trying to pick issues with good plans that represent period furniture as well as mid century modern. As so many people are into Mid Century Modern. Be sure to get your new Issues today. These ones have some good stuff in them and in the next week i will be ready to post our first bonus book from Delta it is a real good one .

Again thanks for the Prayers and well wishes it really helped me out you guys are the best.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This is a #4 that Shane guided me to on eBay. (Thanks Shane)

I hope not to bore you vets too much but here is my rendition:

Original state

















After cleaning & sharpening

















I only had pine to test it on but it seems to perform nicely









Thank you Dan & Don W for posting the blogs that helped me get this plane up and running.


----------



## racerglen

Lookin' good Tony, nice work !
And !
Welcome back Lance, good to hear things are getting back to normal !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tony, that's a good looking smoother, Nice score!


----------



## lysdexic

Tony, that is certainly a full length iron. Is there a logo on it?


----------



## Bertha

That's one nice looking plane, Tony! 
^Thanks, Scott. I've got one slab sitting on top of my old bench; another still in the box. It's definitely motivating.
.
Smit, you should recognize the little guy
.
Edit: I actually USED one of those long-handled swinging Stanley scraper planes this weekend. I had it out for some reason and a log needed some bark stripped. Worked well, actually. Anyhow.


----------



## dbray45

I finally took a picture of the plane tote that I made - original was broken off at the the top. Needs a couple more coats of BLO and the cherry to darken a bit and she will look proper. When I put the lathe back up (tucked away in the corner), I will make a new knob on the front. The plane needs a good cleaning but after sharpening and a little flattening, it works so well, I don't want to screw it up.


----------



## dbray45

The Sargent #7 with the repaired tote -


----------



## mochoa

Al, those shoulder planes on the new maple top look so nice!

Dude, glad to here it all went ok and your back with us.

Anthony, you cleaned that plane up nice, great restore.


----------



## ShaneA

Fine job Tony. It really turned out nice. I was wondering about that plane.

Al, those shoulder planes look sweet


----------



## RGtools

Tony…that is taking some serious wispy shavings. Nice.


----------



## Dcase

Tony, Nice work on that restore. Looks very well done.


----------



## Mosquito

Tony, that smoother looks great! I'd like one as my next addition 

Anyone have any tips or tricks for repairing a tote? The one on my #7 was broken towards the base when I got it. I tried cleaning it up with a wire brush and gluing it with Titebond II but it has since broken on the same joint, twice. Anything else I should try before looking for a replacement?


----------



## Brit

Nice work Tony. That's a great little plane.


----------



## Dcase

Chris, to fix the broken tote try sanding/planing both ends flat before you glue them. I now just use masking tape to clamp the totes. With a nice flat glue surface you don't need a lot of clamp pressure. I have yet to have one re break on me.


----------



## Bertha

^like it never happened.


----------



## Dcase

I should add that not every tote can be fixed to the degree of the one I pictured. Also if you have to remove a lot of material to get the ends flat then you may have to shorten the bolt in order for it to hold the tote tight.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Dan, I will have to give that a try. There's a few deeper grooves though, so I'll have to look at how much material I would have to remove. I don't want it to be too small for my hand!


----------



## mochoa

Hey Dan, I just tried this on an old #5 I have. I used epoxy with some dye in it. Clamping was a challenge even with tape because the break was on an angle. Can I just sand it down and Shellac it or should I oil then shellac?

I'm post pics when its done.


----------



## Dcase

After the glue drys I sand the tote and spend a good deal of time sanding around the fixed area. That will level out any flaws and blend the break line in. You can finish it with what ever finish you like. I often just use Shellac and thats mainly because its such a quick dry time. I can usually put the tote on and use the plane hours after finishing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks guys.

Dude - Glad all went well for you.

Scott there is a logo on it but i don't believe it is one of the special ones. I will take a picture for you once i get home this evening.

Shane - I am slooow but sure 

Chris - A word of caution: Dan makes things look very simple, he is a wizard or some such.


----------



## bandit571

Somedays, you just can't stop at a single shaving









You just HAVE to take on the whole board(s)









The "Angry Beaver that did this "mess"? Used to be a Rust Bucket sitting lonely on a thrift store shelf









$8 and since I walked to the Thrift store, NO SHIPPING costs.


----------



## waho6o9

Great job Bandit, money and time well spent.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice job, Bandit! Looks like fun, too!


----------



## Dcase

Here is a link to an auction on ebay ending soon, its for all 3 Stanley #71 router plane cutters.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-71-Router-Plane-Cutter-Blades-Set-of-Three-VGC-Free-Surprise-Gift-/300693636692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4602bcc654#ht_992wt_1110

The current bid is like 66.00… Is it just me or does that seem really high? I am half tempted to list the 3 cutters I have for sale if I can get this much for them. I got my #71 with all 3 original cutters for quite a bit less then 66.00 and that included the plane.


----------



## bandit571

Did the top just right, Used the NEW #33 Scrub Plane ( ala Stumpy) on the glue joints, used that brand new jack to level the "playing field", and then the #4 smoother took over. Making a little desk for this computer:









Both drawers are now fitted, working on a "Hutch" for the top, per Boss' orders. not sure of WHAT wood this is, it came from that old garage that fell down. Bread board ends, though, were done on the tablesaw, since I lack the right planes for that kind of work









Neanderthal? Only about 60% right now. I did try to square the ends with some of the newly sharpened handsaws, though. Got one end done, but Ol'Grandpa got a might winded. So, some "olde iron" came out. A sears Craftsman All Metal circ saw from the early 60s. New blade, though, cuts a might better, that way.


----------



## Bertha

^Dan, I saw that auction, too. Seemed high to me, as well. Scott's Veritas seems to be handling his bench build pretty well. I'd probably go that route before I paid a huge sum for the Stanleys.


----------



## KPW

Bandit, Super job on the handyman 4. Always shyed away from the handyman series. Won't anymore. Dan I can't beleive that tote rapair. Your a God!!! in the shop.


----------



## lysdexic

Yea Dan. That tote repair is friggin impressive.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This is the logo Scott


----------



## Woodowl

Wondering where this has gone


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Tony, that logo is not one of the "special" ones. I will help you out my friend and trade you the box logo one for it : )

Has Dr Funk and Saddletramp gone MIA?


----------



## lysdexic

A Sweetheart. A favorite, especially of Smitty's.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Aw, Tony, you have to know when there's a SW in your tool till! It's the first lesson in the book, my friend! 

I love it even more now than I first saw it… Thought it might be a T12… Plain lever cap?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I apologize for my ignorance Smitty. i do not have a till, only a 1/2" square stick i prop my three functioning planes on. I did not come upon this one by way of a discerning eye but through Shane's guidance. And I had paid no attention to the logo on the blade until Scott asked. I told ya i am new. 

The lever cap:
I had cleaned the lever cap prior to taking the 'before' picture.









Let me know if you need a better picture of the parts.

I appreciate your altruistic offer Shane 

I was wondering too, I hope they are well. I miss their input.


----------



## donwilwol

Tony, its a good one for sure.


----------



## Bertha

^agree, Don. That's a plane I'd want in my till. Of course, I'll need a new, larger till for that


----------



## donwilwol

I gave up on the till. I've got them stuck in my tool chest, hanging on the wall, lined up on one of my benches. I keep saying I need to sell some, but I just can't part with any but the very generic users. Like you, for Tony's, I'd find a spot.


----------



## Dcase

This past weekend I actually did some woodworking for a change. I built a pretty basic style coffee table using some of the reclaimed Redwood that I have. About 70 percent of the time spent on this project was spent cleaning up and planing the old Redwood deck boards. I got to use a lot of my planes while making this so it was fun.

I am going to post it in the projects after its all finished. This is a picture of it after a coat of BLO.


----------



## mochoa

That red wood looks nice Dan! Well done.


----------



## Bertha

Came out real nice, Dan. Is that top as thick as it looks or is it banded? That's a solid looking table.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, that's good looking work. I like the very clean lines, and working up redwood is alot of fun, it planes so well. Nice to get the shop floor covered in shavings, right?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like it Dan. Nice work.


----------



## lysdexic

Wonderful Dan. I like basic. The wood is beautiful.


----------



## Dcase

Thanks…

The top is as thick as it looks, I believe its a little over an inch thick. For the bottom shelf I re-sawed the redwood to about a half inch and used a bunch of shorts. The redwood is really light weight stuff so even though its thick and solid its still very light.


----------



## waho6o9

Heirloom quality Dan. Very nice work.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty- Yes, I had tons of shavings everywhere. Its does plane very well but you do have to be careful at the edges because it splinters very easily. I got a splinter from it that went really deep into my thumb, I think its still in there.

This was also the first time I really got to use my #72 Chamfer plane. I used the chamfer plane on the top and it worked really well.

Here are a couple shots of my #7 working on the glued up table top.


----------



## lysdexic

Dan, what? No picture of the splinter?


----------



## Dcase

Scott, Nope, no picture  It hurt like hell though. I was trying to pull it out with some tweezers and I think the splinter broke off at the top leaving the rest in my thumb. Oh well.


----------



## donwilwol

nice table Dan. I like the blo on redwood.


----------



## RGtools

Great work Dan. I love your shop…so much light and order. I need mine to grow up in a similar fasion.


----------



## Dcase

RG, thanks… I didn't really have great lighting in my shop so I solved the lighting issue by painting the walls with a bright semi-gloss white paint. The white walls made a huge improvement and the semi-gloss reflects the light really well. There is one wall in my shop that has not been painted yet and sure enough thats the darkest area in my shop.

My goal is to someday have some nice large windows put in my shop. I have a few very small windows and get almost no natural light and have no view of the outside. The only way I can get the natural light and view is if I open the overhead garage door. I would love to put in some French style windows along a wall and have my work bench placed so I could look out into my yard while I was working at my bench.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I'm considering some of those pipe-style skylights that could span my short attic. I priced them a while back and I wasn't entirely excited about it.


----------



## Dcase

The windows I would like are not all that expensive but the part that does not excite me is installing them. I could hire someone to put them in but then that really raises the price and I know I could do it myself. I just have never put in windows before so I would have to research it and all that fun stuff. One of these days it will be done.


----------



## SamuelP

Dan - Windows are common sense. Does not take much, just half scoop of brains and caulk gun.


----------



## Dcase

Sam, I wouldn't be just replacing existing windows. I would need to cut through the studs and siding and frame new windows into the wall. So I would also be dealing with the aluminum siding which is on the outside of my shop. I think the siding issues is what intimidates me the most.


----------



## lysdexic

I just put in a cat door. Does that count?


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, just think of the aluminum as wood you cut with tin snips.


----------



## donwilwol

wasn't someone here looking for a craftsman #4 cap?


----------



## mochoa

Hey does a router plane with a fence eliminate the need for a plow? Or is the plow plane just better at it than the router?

I just tried a Lie Nielsen router plane at Highland Woodworking and it seemed to plow groves on a board just fine, like say for a drawer bottom.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, a plow plane would probably be the better choice because you can use a number of different sized cutters where the router plane only has a few cutter options. If you are needing to cut a really narrow grove you wouldn't be able to use the router plane unless you made your own custom made cutter.


----------



## RGtools

The plow is faster. One set up and done….as this is basicly the formum for enablers I say get both.


----------



## mochoa

Of course it is! I was foolish to expect any other recommendation on this thread! ;-)

However, on the subject of plow planes why would you ever want to plow anything other than a 1/2" groove(box and drawer bottoms) or 3/8" groove (frames for door panels). Its seems to me you could make a couple of grooving planes and you would be covered in that department.

I made one in about 30min using a chisel and it works pretty good. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/49605. I bought a set of Harbor Freight chisels I'm planning to cut the handles off of to use for this purpose.


----------



## Bertha

A router plane with two nickers, maybe; I think the nickers are key, at least to my ploughing. 
Edit: I think 3/4, 1/2, and 1/4 would do it. I'm a plow freak but I've yet to win an auction on a wooden one. Doesn't keep me from looking. I might still spring for that little Veritas one. I'd love a Record but I can't find one on this side of the pond.


----------



## Dcase

A 1/8 size cutter would be helpful for cutting grooves in which you plan to insert a piece of hardboard. I have many times used a 1/8 piece of hardboard for the bottom of small boxes.


----------



## mochoa

Al, thats a different plane, your talking dado plane. A plow plane goes with the grain and has no nickers if I'm not mistaken. Actualy a very simple tool, doesnt even have a mouth to control tearout.

3/4" with a nicker would be a rabet plane.

I do want an old 3/4" wooden dado plane (two nicker/spurs) for shelves and stuff. maybe a 3/8" one so I can use it for different size stock and just cut a rabet on the shelf to fit.


----------



## mochoa

Scott just rapid fire posted a smart aas remark on every one of my projets. he he he. Thanks for the support Scott.


----------



## JGM0658

Al, I know many think the BCT plane is too expensive with the soles and blades, but with it you can do a groove or dado from 1/32 to 1/2 inch. Nothing like having the right tool for the job.


----------



## RGtools

Mauricio. I'll take that on. The plow is nice for the adjustability of the fence, this allows you to tweak your grrove to fit within various versions of dovetail (or other joint)...you could probably live with a set of groovers that do the job. Brian Havens made a pretty slick version that you can find on this site.... but the plow seems to set up and adjust faster.

I still stick with my first answer…you need both…and a shoulder plane….and a moving fillister…and a dado or two.

I think I have a problem.

I am surprised Brandon has not photoshopped a picture of a 72 with knickers attached to the blade given Al's comment.


----------



## Bertha

I've never had any luck plowing with the grain without nickers. Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but I still get eccentric lifting of grain without very sharp nickers. I think scoring would suffice/be better than nickers either way. I hear you, JGM, like Doritos, though, you can't have just one. That's why I own nothing from BC nor BadAxe.


----------



## Bertha

Got the last of my replacement stolen tools today. Kind of happy and sad simultaneously. I may/may not have mentioned it but if you're not yet on the Festool plunge wagon, this DeWalt wormdrive with a Freud 60 in it is the best circular saw I've ever had. Before anyone says anything, I know I need a cover on that junction box. Does anyone know if 220V is better than 110V? 
.


----------



## rmoore

Al, that would be me looking for the Craftsman cap. Thanks for the heads up. Going to go measure it now. BTW, bought a Great Neck block plane the other day at a pawn shop for $9. Needs cleaned up but has all the parts. Can't wait to start on it.


----------



## thedude50

Weren't we all going to do a blog on using the 45 or did it come down to Smitty doing it for us .I got a real nice later model 45 that has never been out of the box the cutters are brand new it is like it came from someones hardware store where it sat for 5o -75 years and was still in the box no marks no nothing on it the cutters look like they have never been used at all I went through all of them And nada. I want to make sure my ideas on using the plane are sound and i have found a few very lame videos on using the 45 on you tube. I don't like making any mistakes when using a tool that i will be the first guy to use it and I want all the irons sharp and done right so how would you guys go about setting up a brand new 45 and i will scour the net for documentation on using the 45. I have only used my old 45 with straight cutters this thing has a full set of cutters and i am looking for a few more cutters to make a huge set I was able to get a roman ogee set and a greek ogee set as well.

Al I love that Dewalt Worm-drive saw it is top shelf my friend. You made a very wise choice on that one. IMHO


----------



## donwilwol

Al, what are you going to do with that worm drive. That's like a mini chainsaw


----------



## mochoa

Ryan, I havent seen that video in a while, I need to rewatch it.


----------



## Bertha

Well, Don and Dude, when I bought it the first time, I was planning to add a chainsaw bar to it. Now, I'm not sure. I really like it better than the normal circular saw. It's a quite different feel, hard to describe. Incredible torque and power, especially with a good blade. Kind of like the Sawzall of circular saws


----------



## donwilwol

I owned one Al. Nothing more exhilarating than stacking 8 pieces of plywood and cutting them all at once. Id love to run one with the chainsaw bar.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice saw Al! The circular saw isn't one of my favorites, but when you need it it's nice to have a good one like that!

RG: I am surprised Brandon has not photoshopped a picture of a 72 with knickers attached to the blade given Al's comment.

After reading this I took a look at my 71 and couldn't figure out a way that knickers would work on it. :-(


----------



## SamuelP

Could have used these "knickers".


----------



## ksSlim

Anyone in the Kansas City area you should check out the Guilds Wednesday open meeting.
Kansas City Woodworkers' Guild (www.kcwwg.com) 
Still selling vintage tools. several 45 and 55 planes and extra irons.


----------



## Mosquito

On the subject of 71's… Just got one myself. From what I've gathered it's a Type 10. It only came with the 1/4" cutter, but I guess that's better than none…










I'm not "finished" with it yet, so I'll just post a sneak peak…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks great! Nice close-up shot, too.


----------



## Bertha

^Really nice router plane! Does it have two 1/4 inch cutters or is that a depth stop that I haven't seen before. I only own the 71 1/2 and the LN.


----------



## ksSlim

Depth stop nearest the user.


----------



## carguy460

ksSlim - is Weds (today I guess!) the only time the tools will be available to look at and buy? I'm 2 hours from the Guild…will there be a weekend sale or anything???


----------



## ksSlim

Yep, that's tonight. Sorry but I only received the email just before I posted yesterday.
I'm about 2 1/2 hrs away. I've been told its worth the drive.
The KCWG opens "the tool store" on regular meeting nights.
Check out their April newsletter on their website.
http://www.kcwoodworkersguild.org/Newsletter/Newsletters/2012/April 2012.pdf


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Smitty

Al, - Thanks, Yes, it's a depth stop, it just looks like a cutter in the picture because all you can see is the screw:


----------



## Bertha

Aha, that's what I always thought, but you're right, I was confused by the pic.


----------



## ShaneA

You are leaving the knobs green? Arent you? : )


----------



## Mosquito

Al, it was a case of an inconveniently placed shadow


----------



## Mosquito

Shane, should I? I wasn't planning on it… 









Also, which is the "proper" way to have the bar for the depth stop? Narrow piece up or down? Most of the pictures I've seen have it up, but I was thinking down made more sense to me… it's the same width as the cutter, so I was thinking once the depth stop starts riding on the wood (when you lower it) the cut was where you wanted it?


----------



## ShaneA

I guess, you probably better reveal the beauty of the rosewood. But the green is a close second choice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Using that bar as anything but a fixture for the foot has never made sense to me. The entire sole of the router plane is a depth stop, right? Haven't come across an instance where the cutting iron is set low and I'm paring away until the rod tells me I'm good.

That said, I guess if I'm wanting to 'match' depth of an existing dado with another, or I'm cutting several, I can use the depth stop arrangement as the record of how deep I need to cut. As in, lower the iron progressively as normal, but 'stop' when the depth stop hits bottom of the dado. Hmmm… Never thought to do that.

Chris, thanks for asking that question! I just figured out what that depth stop is good for!


----------



## dbray45

This is off topic - sorry. One of those things that you just don't see everyday. A coworker sent this to me a few minutes ago - taken yesterday - final and last flight -

Highway sign says it all!


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, 
I can use the depth stop arrangement as the record of how deep I need to cut. As in, lower the iron progressively as normal, but 'stop' when the depth stop hits bottom of the dado. Hmmm… Never thought to do that.

That's exactly what my thought for using it was. I was trying to figure out what else I'd use it for, and nothing immediately came to mind.

David, I've seen that on the news several times, wish I could have seen it in person, I bet it would be really cool!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chris - and it only makes sense for repeating cuts. Of all the times that depth stop has been explained, even by the Schwarz, that part of the puzzle eluded me…


----------



## ksSlim

Amen on the depth stop. Mine resides in a drawer in a tool box. Use the preceding dado as a check for final depth.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Slim - and that's what I've been doing!  That rod would just seem to get in the way, I'd think, but I will definitely try it that way now…


----------



## Bertha

I've never used the depth stop either.


----------



## Dcase

I am still trying to get my stupid router plane cutters sharpened. I was actually working on them a little last night. I will work on them for a little and get tired of it and just set them aside for another day. I need to just get them done so I can start really using the plane.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I built some little contraption so I could hang the angle off my scary sharp (which is elevated). I realize that the sharpening is in the opposite plane, but I did it anyway. I polished the bevel on the powered strop. Flattening the bottom with scary sharp is a pretty straightforward task and I don't think the bevel has to be perfect for it to work. I'm probably missing a simple solution, but I'm know for that.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I know it doesn't have to be perfect but I tend to try for perfect. I try to hard sometimes and this would be one of those times. I probably have them all sharp enough to work as they are but I know they are not as good as I could get them so I keep working away… I think I will go home tonight and just give them one last hone on my 6k stone and then put them to work and see how it goes.

I also still need to finish sharpening the box of cutters I got with my #45 a few weeks back. I put a new bevel on all of the straight cutters and have most of the backs polished and flat. I just have to go and hone them all. For this I want to use my oil stones but I have to flatten the stones first… So much work… What a hobby I got myself into


----------



## Mosquito

Dan,
*So much work… What a hobby I got myself into *

See, that's funny, I've been asking myself what kind of hobby did YOU GUYS get me into  After buying my second plane I've found that I have been checking the 'Bay once or twice a day just to see what's out there…


----------



## BrandonW

Decided I wanted to make a chamfer plane because I don't see any No 72s in my near future. I had a superfluous 220 that seemed perfect for the job.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, That looks like it will do the job just fine. Do you have any photos of the bottom? How did you end up attaching the plane?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Do you have to lower the iron each couple of passes with a 220 Chamfer?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and I love that crochet~!


----------



## Bertha

^good question, Smit. With the mouth wide open, you can let that blade hang pretty low. I'm guessing you had to make a mouth for the mouth.


----------



## mochoa

Pretty cool Brandon, did you drill into the plane to attach the wood piece?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

gasp *

drill into a plane???

(actually, I think that's a couple of domehead screws visible in the pic, either side of the knob…


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, I drilled into the plane-but it was a 220 that was already badly pitted. I think I'll post a blog on it.

Smitty, you caught eye of my crochet! I was planning on making it a surprise. ;-)


----------



## mochoa

Ha, Brandon's been keepin that one on the down low.

I cant blieve you drilled into that plane, could have used double stick tape, epoxy, so many other options…


----------



## mochoa

rare earth magnets….


----------



## Bertha

^I'm definitely going with the old crochet. I just haven't decided how I'll construct it (laminate, not) and how I'll fasten it. I tried to buy kiln dried fir last night and ended up yelling at the Lowes guy. Story for another time.


----------



## Dcase

I must have missed it but whats a crochet?


----------



## BrandonW

Can't wait to hear that story, Al.

Mauricio-the crochet is a relatively new addition. Also, I have no qualms for drilling into the 220. It's a super common plane that was already badly rusted/pitted. I usually wouldn't recommend it, but what's a few holes in a 220 or a 110?


----------



## donwilwol

Al's yelling at Lowe's guys, Brandon's punching holes in stanleys, what's the world coming to?

Dan, the answer to your crochet question.


----------



## Bertha

SYP in the Douglas fir rack after I called first and drove all the way out there. Workers arguing with me that green pressure-treated SYP was kiln dried Douglas Fir. It was too much for me.


----------



## donwilwol

well, its close, they both come from a needle bearing tree.


----------



## Bertha

^If he would have said that to me, there'd have been bloodshed


----------



## donwilwol

'that brought out a chuckle….....


----------



## RGtools

I asked for a featherboard their and they sent me to the lumber aisle. I eventually wandered back to where I started and the featherboard was 10ft from where I had asked the first question.


----------



## mochoa

Its pretty sad that people working at a HD lumber dept. know so little about wood.

Al, I didnt end up using Pine for my legs but here is how I found a dealer and it should work anywhere. Call your lumberyard and ask them if they have 6×6 or whatever Doug Fir, If they don't ask them if they know who does, I bet they will point you to the right place. Douglas Fir in Atlanta was some absurd price but the place they turned me on to had Kiln Dried SYP for $15 for an 8' long 6×6". They had the Doug Fir too but way out of my price range.


----------



## donwilwol

My problem comes when they spew out the garbage when they know they don't have a clue, and they are just to lazy to go find the answer. I don't have a problem when someone doesn't know the answer, if they are smart enough to know they don't know the answer.

Green kiln dried Douglas Fir. Must be the easter kind.


----------



## mochoa

St. Paticks day Lumber.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Featherboard… hmmm… Hey, Cletus! Ain't that the real lightweight stuff we unloaded last week or so? Yeah, that's what I thought. Yup, over the Lumber you go!

Oh, that's a chuckle.


----------



## donwilwol

so Al may have been yelling at a Leprechaun?


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, home center employees are the worst. Always telling you something confidently, though they don't have any idea what they're talking about.


----------



## Mosquito

*Haha, home center employees are the worst. Always telling you something confidently, though they don't have any idea what they're talking about. *
Hey, I resent that  Some of us knew what we were talking about ;-) I don't work at a home center anymore, but I knew a thing or two… I worked in hardware, and one of the only part timers (summer job in college) to actually do the in-home training (optional for everyone but managers)... Most of it I already knew, but never hurt


----------



## BrandonW

Hey sorry, Mos! Of course this doesn't apply to everyone. Some of my best friends work at home centers. ;-)

One of the guys at my local Home Depot helped me A LOT with some plumbing questions I had and I learned he was a licensed plumber.


----------



## SamuelP

I worked at HD for 1 1/2 years. The employees at these places are dumbed down by the barrage of mind numbing dumbness that they receive from customers all day. Albert Einstein could have worked at HD and gone home twittleing his lips.


----------



## RGtools

I feel the same way about working at Blockbuster. sometimes I wake up in a cold sweat because I think someone just asked me "where are your new releases" while standing in front of the New Releases section…always located on the outer wall to be the most noticable.

Also this is generally after someone turns down my recommendation to watch a great movie because it's old….they have invariably not seen the movie, so what difference does that make?

Anyway…


----------



## Bertha

^that Blockbusters/shaving shot struck me as very surreal in this very moment.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"If he would have said that to me, there'd have been bloodshed"

Haha!!!

What do you have going there Ryan?


----------



## bandit571

On fleebay this week: Someone is selling "hundreds" of planes, in lots of 4 or more planes. Some of the nastiest, rustiest ones I have ever seen. Cobwebs on some, even. $10 for four #5?


> Big lots of block planes, too. Worth a second look


? Not just one link, this fella has a bunch of listings going on…


----------



## thedude50

hey bandit how about a link please

I was going to make a prototype bench and use it later for construction or for my sharpining station so I wet to Schwartz's book and read all about how wonderful syp is For those that dont know SYP is southern Yellow Pine and the stuff can be really beautiful not ugly like dougfir so I am curious why you want doug fir Al I want SYP and cant get any I would have to order a rail car full to get what i want its crazy Ill ship you the doug fir you want if you ship me the syp I desire.

That shot of the shuttle is awesome I used to go to the desert to watch them land years ago damn thing is huge And now under Obama NASA is dead what a waste we will have to oust him and restore NASA in one big stroke of the pen


----------



## Bagtown

Never seen SYP up here. Sounds like it'd be nice to work with.


----------



## thedude50

it is nice it has wonderful grain it is pretty strong almost as strong as fir and it turns a wonderful yellow color in a few years doug fir turns brown and is very ugly


----------



## Bertha

The only stuff we've got here is the pressure treated stuff. Green (literally) and wet. The fir actually looked like wood. I didn't meter it but it looked dry enough to start using. Am I going to run into problems joining a maple top to a fir undercarriage? I lost those charts that someone posted.


----------



## RGtools

That was just a shavings shot from the class. I needed a therapeutic picture.


----------



## mochoa

I think its just a case of the grass is always greener on the other side. Douglas Fir seems to be very expensive in the SE but SYP is abundant and cheap, I think SYP is kind of ugly unless its all quarter/rift sawn. On the flip side I think DF is pretty good looking wood.

You folks that have an abundance of DF (In the west?) seem to have the opposite opinion.


----------



## racerglen

Al, my bench is western maple with a doug fir understructure, made over 20 years ago..
No problemo..


----------



## BrandonW

Al, was it this you were referring to?

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/413864


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I believe a base can be made with just about any type of wood, really. Legs need to be thick, for weight and for the beefy joinery used to mate them to the benchtop. There's some stress directly on the material at the leg vise, but otherwise the legs just sit there… The Schwarz has suggested white pine will do in a pinch, so I think anything you get that you're happy with, once at the right dimension, is good for a base.

Except, of course, green kiln dried Douglas Fir.


----------



## Bertha

^Thank you Glen! Thank you Brandon! LOL, Smit. The doug fir 4×4's were $10'ish a piece for 8 footers. I calculated that I'd need 18 with plenty left over. That's for stout legs prepped from 4×4x4. Mauricio reminded me that I'm going to need some massive legs to accommodate the size of the woodscrew. I've got curly cherry for my leg, curly big leaf for my tail, and maple/hickory/cherry, etc. for knick knacks. I still haven't received my friggin woodscrews and the guy won't return my e-mails. That's >$300 that I won't forget about paying. Maybe I'll try again today to see what's up.


----------



## 33706

I'd guess that if those angle attachments on that plane had lateral adjustment capabilities, then you'd have automatic depth control. Great modification, Brandon!


----------



## BrandonW

I hope you get your wood screw!

Finding 4×4 lumber that isn't pressure treated here is very difficult. I went to one lumber yard that had tons more options than HD or Lowes, but all they carried were a few old Douglas Fir 4×4s that were $80 a piece, if I recall. No thanks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"I'd guess that if those angle attachments on that plane had lateral adjustment capabilities, then you'd have automatic depth control."

That's an absolutely intriguing thought, Kat…


----------



## BrandonW

I mentioned on the blog that I actually considered doing this. It wouldn't be too hard, I don't think, but I wanted to keep my design simple. Still, it'd be possible to retrofit it into the existing design.


----------



## mochoa

You know you dont even have to make both pieces moveable, only one would need to move.


----------



## BrandonW

Exactly! Just make the screw holes on one side into little slots.


----------



## TDog

PLANE ENVY I HAVE…LOL


----------



## Bertha

^me too, Tdog


----------



## bandit571

Per Stumpy's little web show, I now have a Scrub Plane in the shop. Followed his instructions, and converted my H-F #33 plane into a Scrub plane, ala Stanley #40. Pictures later, as it is out at the barn. A Thank you to the stumpy Nubs show!!! @ Blue Collar Woodworking


----------



## TDog

Loving the title of that show, Blue Collar Woodworking.


----------



## Bertha

^it's a good show. Stumpy's a solid dude and he's really prolific in the shop. When Stumpy says he's going to do something, he's usually already doing it by the time you respond to him.


----------



## Dcase

Just added this this little guy to my Keen Kutter collection

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290697194338&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160#ht_500wt_1361

I am a little surprised I was the only bid on it. Looks like a really nice plane to me and its got the thicker iron like my other KK's. Looks like it might be missing a frog screw but I have extras so thats no big deal.


----------



## Dcase

I don't think I will own a Keen Kutter #2 size any time soon…. Rich for my blood

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Keen-Kutter-K2-Smoothing-Plane-/320889194410?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab67c87aa#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## Bertha

Damn, Son. $300+? Too rich for me, too. That 4 looks really nice. Did they make a 4 1/2? 
.
Have y'all seen Charlie's 607? Man, that sucker's sweet. I toured the LN jointer a bit ago. Also quite nice. Why do you think the bevel up jointer is so much cheaper? Anyone got the BU jointer?


----------



## Dcase

Al, Yes they made a 4 1/2. I have Keen Kutters come up on ebay for every size except a #1 and a 5 1/4. They may have made those sizes and I just have not seen them.


----------



## Bertha

Did you see that LJ's Ohio Tools #1? Have you ever even seen a KK#1? I think that if I got the hankering for that size, I'd go LN. The true dream is to find one in the wild, owned by the clueless.


----------



## Bertha

I just made a comment in another thread, reproduced for those afflicted.
.
*When it comes to handplane addictions, there is no recovery, only rehab. *
.
I've used up all my wittiness for one day with that one


----------



## 33706

Al, ain't no methadone clinics for handplane addictions, unless you go cold turkey and buy only scrapers, inshaves, drawknives and spokeshaves instead!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Welcome to the Epic Thread, TDog! Did you read all 12K posts to get to the comments phase? ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, all I can say is be happy you went with keen kutter as your second choice and not Ohio tools like I did. Those suckers are expensive. I may need to rethink.


----------



## Bertha

Something about those Ohio woodbodies, though, Don. I don't own a single one; only a few chisels. I'm not starting down that road again
.
Poops, you're right about that! Hell, I can get myself in a lot of trouble just looking at chisels.


----------



## donwilwol

I've been meaning to ask the group about Ohio tool chisels. I've been thinking of putting a set together. How are they? I only want them if they are good users.


----------



## 33706

I was watching a video, "My Latvia" about the occupation of that country by Soviet forces in WWII. They confiscated ALL personal property of its citizens, declaring it to be property of the state. It had footage of clerks carefully itemizing the most minute bits and pieces of an elderly artisan, who helplessly looked on. Then, I think of my ridiculous accumulation of planes and other toolbox treasures… yikes….


----------



## Mosquito

For Keen Kutters
In your opinions which are "better" the KK's or the K's? The K's are earlier models correct? I think I read somewhere that the K's are Bedrocks?


----------



## Bertha

^really makes you think, Poopie. My recent burglary, leaving my handtools untouched for the most part, really made me consider what I prize in my life. I'd much rather have a $60,000 car stolen than a $6 tool. My insurance company was surprised my my lack of interest regarding my stolen powertools. 
.
Don, I probably don't have enough of them to reliably comment. I can tell you that the ones I have are among my favorites. My go-to paring chisel is a big fat Ohio socket with a stumpy wide handle. Teardrop shaped and incredibly comfortable on the palm. It's my go-to parer b/c it seems to stay sharp so dang long. Plus, with the width, you can make shearing cuts at thicknesses approaching that from a plane. 
.
As you know, I'm a W. Butcher guy but I've never been entirely happy with the tanged parers. I think I must use the socket/ferrule to grip the chisel. The faceted tang seems uncomfortable with the Butchers. I'm a chisel freak and I have so many that it's obscene. I have drawers full of them that I haven't started on. I'll take a look through and see what I've got in Ohio.
.
Your 60 1/2 parts are in that drawer described above. I actually remembered and started looking last night when my better half came in to continue selecting the chestnut for panel glue up. I'll try to remember again tonight.


----------



## Dcase

I have little interest in owning a #1 size plane right now. I would love to have one just for the sake of having one but there are many planes I would pay big bucks for before I got a #1.

Don, What hooked me into the Keen Kutter's was their irons/breakers. I have a KK 3, 5, 5 1/2 and soon a 4 and they all have the really thick iron and breaker. I am not saying that the irons are better but its more the fact thats its something different. The thicker irons make the KK planes unique when compared to all the other vintage planes I own. I also like the Millers Falls planes because they are also really unique when compared to the others. The larger MF planes are really pricey though so that will have to wait.

I don't own any Ohio tools planes. I can change that though


----------



## Bertha

^careful, Dan


----------



## Dcase

Chris, The Keen Kutter "K" series planes were made by Stanley and were the first planes to ever feature the Bedrock frog design. I am pretty sure I have that correct but I could be wrong.

The "KK" series planes were made by Sargent I believe and they do not have the Bedrock frog design. I only own the KK planes so I cant really speak on the quality of the K series but I am sure they are to the same quality as the Stanley planes.

Which is better? Thats hard to say. Get them both sharp and tuned and I bet you would never know the difference.


----------



## mochoa

How much more do the K series go for? Is that a cheap way to score a bedrock?


----------



## bandit571

As per Stumpy Nubs: A Scrub Plane from a H-F #33









Top view, and a look at the iron









Not perfect, but it will work









Now, if you will excuse me, I have to sorting to do…









There is ten out of twelve sitting there, plus a backsaw.


----------



## Mosquito

Mauricio, that's something else I'm interested in as well… I just picked up a K5 for $20, so was curious if that's a good deal or not…


----------



## dbray45

Al - when you look at it, all the time you spend fixing up and cleaning the planes and making them usable, let alone finding them in the first place. The newer power tools are easy to replace.


----------



## Dcase

The K series planes, if in good condition can often reach high dollars on ebay. I have not seen them sell for Bedrock money but I have many times seen them sell for 60+ dollars.

The KK series planes don't sell for a whole lot unless its a harder to find size.

Chris, if your K5 is in good shape then I would say you got a really good deal. Did you just win the K5 that was ending on ebay today? I checked that one out and was going to bid on it.


----------



## Bertha

Man, that camber is at least an RG3.
Edit: you're right, David. Vintage tools are hard to estimate value, too. 80% of what I lost I could buy at Lowes. The remaining 20% I could order from Woodcraft. No biggie.


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, I might be glad you didn't  Yes it was just on ebay, ended not too long ago: This one here


----------



## Bertha

Dang! K5 $30.


----------



## Dcase

How much do you value your wood/lumber? I have some wood in my shop that I would be very upset and sad if it was stolen or burned up. I have some really nice pieces of wood that I have that are unique and I couldn't just buy new wood to replace them. I have had wood come up missing before and it really got me down. I think my wife threw some in the wood stove this past winter not knowing it was a piece I was keeping.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not really in the "collecting" stage yet, so I'm just looking for some solid users, and I thought, for $20.50 (I actually put in a max of $25) + $10 shipping I'd give it a shot. Apart from the repaired tote, it seems to be in good shape? Unless I missed something. The Stanley #7C I got earlier I didn't bother with stripping the japaning and repainting, just removed the rust and put some oil over it. Used it on my coffee table edges last weekend and it worked great! That's really all I'm looking for at this point


----------



## Bertha

Most of my treasured planks have been gifts. It's hard to cut into a piece like that. I've got that piece of spalt you sent me, Dan, sitting next to some walnut I milled from a local log. The dovetails are marked out but I just can't start cutting it up. Some day.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, I like blaming my wife too whenever stuff is missing but usually its just me missplacing it. When its missing in the shop there is no scape goat becuase she doesnt go in there. I do find extra stuff on my bench some times though. Broken stuff she wants me to fix.


----------



## Dcase

Chris, yup, thats the one I looked at… I think you got a good deal. It does look like the plane was repainted though which may have been one of the reasons there were not more bids. If I got it would probably strip all the old paint off and re do it again but do a better job. Either way looks like all the parts are in good shape so you should have a pretty good plane there.


----------



## mochoa

I'm restoring a 5, 6, and & 7 Right now. Should have pics soon.

Some wood part repairs I did "The Dan" on and a couple of knobs I did "The DonW" on with the drill press sanding trick. Works great by the way.

I'm also repainting the body on the 5, and the 6, going to use the "Bertha Hammered Paint" idea.

All I've had for a while was a #4 and wooden Smoother, Scrub, Jack and Jointer. All of a sudden I'll now have 4,5,6,&7.

I still llike my wood bodied scrub and jack though, I'll keep using those.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, how do you strip paint? I've been using wire wheels on the bench grinder and hand drill. I bought a little dremel wire brush and put it in my rotozip but it was spinning to fast and stripped off all the wire bristles.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, to strip the old japanning/paint off I first hit the painted areas with a spray can of paint remover. You gotta use the hard stuff though the orange jelly crap will not work, its completely useless. Spray it down really good and let it sit for how ever long the directions say. I will spray it then with thick rubber gloves I will scrape the paint off with any type of scraper and wire brush. Most of the paint will come off by using the paint remover but it never really gets it all. For the remaining paint I will use wire wheels/brushes and sand paper. 80 grit paper will make quick work of removing the rest. I just fold up little pieces of the paper and get in all those hard to reach areas by hand.

I have had the same problem with the dremmel wheels loosing bristles. Thats why I do most of my restore work all by hand. My hands get dirty but it gets the job done well.

Also, next plane on your list should be a 4 1/2. You have not lived until you use a nice sharp tuned 4 1/2


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for the tip Dan.

And thanks for being the enabler ;-) I have found my #4 to be too narrow but I think my Krenov smoother fills the need of the wider smoother for now.

Maybe a 4 ½" will be in my future but a little further down the road.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"You have not lived until you use a nice sharp tuned 4 1/2."

My first reaction reading this was, yeah, Dan's probably right… Oh, my. My hand plane geekdom just reached a new plateau.


----------



## Dcase

I have come to the point where I now reach for my 4 1/2 for almost all of my smoothing. Even when I have a smaller narrow board I still find myself going for the 4 1/2. I just really find the extra mass and weight helpful. The 4 1/2 is also more comfortable for me to hold. My hand does not feel as cramped on the tote as it does with the #4.


----------



## TechRedneck

The parents were in last weekend, dad brought me a plane that belonged to my grandfather. Nice Baley #5. Has a Stanley lever cap however? Anyhow it cleaned up pretty good.

Thanks to all you plane crazy people on this thread, this is plane #10 in the collection… still looking for more.









Before









After.

This one is for Al.. Told you that you should come up and pay me a visit. Whole pallet of soft maple for $50


















All sorted and stacked. Drawer sides and 30" x 3" boards.








A few nice surprises as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice Tech. Congratulations!


----------



## Dcase

Tech, that looks like a later type Stanley #5. Maybe from the 50s? Looks like its in really nice shape.

And damn you have a lot of wood. That figured maple is really nice stuff.


----------



## mochoa

Has anyone ever tried to make an adjustable mouth wooden smoother?


----------



## SamuelP

Dan - Watch if that frog screw was anything like my KK 5c, you might have to get creative with a longer frog screw.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio i've thought about an adjustable mouth wooden smoother. Thats as far as I've got.


----------



## mochoa

this guys made a pretty nice one and looks pretty easy to make. 
http://www.sihistin.fi/en/tools/oak_plane.html


----------



## KPW

Great job Dan on the coffee table. I'll bet that #7 really made you smile. It makes me smile and I wasn't even there.


----------



## ShaneA

Great score and stash tech.

Dan, that made me laugh…too funny!


----------



## bandit571

For those wondering: There is a fellow selling a LOT of planes on the bay this week. Even has a 'store to go to. "John Vintage Woodworking Planes" When one sells block planes in a lot of 12?


----------



## lysdexic

Tech, I am asking out of ignorance, but aren't those boards supposed to be stickered or does it matter?


----------



## TechRedneck

Scott

Nope, already dried and milled. It was an order that someone placed and never picked up. They wanted it off the floor at the plant. Every so often this happens and it pays to keep in touch with the local mills.

I am far away from a city with Woodcraft, Rockler and such, have to order nearly everything on line. Wood.. On the other hand is all over the place. Many houses around here have 3/4" hardwood floors from the local flooring plant. Employees can get a whole truckload of shorts. If you don't mind the little extra work the floors look great.

There are several moulding plants, a couple large custom cabinet plants, wood pellet plants and they make Kingsford charcoal an hour from my place. There are two split rail plants, pallet plants and several large sawmills as well.

But.. There is no way an 18 wheel delivery truck would get up to the house. My table saw is a craftsman beacuse I can order on line and have it delivered to the small Sears store in town with a loading dock. Small price to pay IMHO for living in the country. I used to live in NJ and before that in Reston outside Washington DC.


----------



## TechRedneck

Dan

That #5 is stamped Bailey but had a Stanley lever cap and iron. I am confused since it is not a "Stanley Bailey" like others I've seen. I really haven't tried to date it yet, thought it might be a frankenplane.

I cambered it for a scrub. I like my #605C for a jack.

I really need to get a shoulder plane now.


----------



## thedude50

Al Here is a shot of my new KK 4 1/2









It wasn't cheep people bid up fractionals way to high but i had to have it it is coming from Vegas.

Don I scored 5 Ohio tools block planes ill send photos wen they get here I think block planes are a load of fun

Hey guys I have a herd of bedrock planes ready to ship and would like to sell them if any of you want a good deal on a bedrock this is a great chance for you to get one for a good price.


----------



## dbray45

Tech - I have some wood at the bottom of my pile that are waiting for the right projects -
several 3"x3"x 6' posts of cherry and red oak - all clear
a 3"x12"x6' beam of red oak
a few boards of 5/4 fas 11" and 12" 8' boards of cherry
all of them are kiln dried with no checking, even the beam

Getting back to planes-
Its not the intrinsic value on the planes to replace them that gets lost, I have found that after you spend the time tuning and cleaning then tuning a little more, make a new tote on one that was broken, but some of these tools almost seem to mold to your hands. When you need a plane, they are the tools you automaticly reach for. Maybe it is what you have done to clean up the old ones but the new tools are harsh in your hands, the angles are different - just don't feel right.

The #4 that I made a new tote is a good example, I have several planes that were my "go to" planes. I tried to replicate the original tote when I made this one but when you put the two side by side, they are different in hieght, angle and curve. When I use the #4, it is easy and comfortable to use. If lost, this would be hard to replace. The funny thing is that I made a template and when I get time, I am replacing all of the plastic and painted totes with cherry or walnut - about 4 of them.

Insurance companies can not put a value on this but power tools are power tools you conform to them or you get hurt.


----------



## BrandonW

Well said, David!


----------



## jusfine

I haven't been here for a bit, jus' saw your restoration - *very nice job on the Record 073 *Al, but I am partial to shoulder planes…


----------



## Bertha

^lol, I know that about you


----------



## mochoa

Al, you've been looking for a plow plane right? Here is a nice antique one from Garrett Wade, I havent been shopping for them so I dont know if he price is right. Nice wood and a lot of brass for $149 with one iron, they sell the set of 8 irons for another $88.

http://www.garrettwade.com/antique-english-plough-plane/p/02D12.06/


----------



## Dcase

This is so bad its not even funny…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOOTEC-SET-2-WOOD-PLANES-/270954465946?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f16250a9a#ht_500wt_1361

I cant believe anyone would ever buy this crap but someone must be right?


----------



## racerglen

Dan, c'mon, they'd be a perfect counterpoint to the red of the M/F Buck Rogers set

LMAO !!


----------



## mochoa

Dan for a secound I thought that was a festool plane.


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, that's the kind of plane you buy for a child's plastic workbench right? :-D


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I thought the same exact thing. I saw the thumbnail and I thought maybe festool was now in the hand plane business.

Chris, its to ugly to even be a toy.


----------



## BrandonW

Awesome plane, Dan. I'm going to buy one! Actually, way back when on this thread there was discussion of an ugliest plane competition. I think it's a great idea. I got the perfect plane to deface too.


----------



## RandyM68

At least it's easy to spot, and it looks like it will float if you drop it in the bath tub.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cherry is certainly the hardest wood that I've worked with re: smoothing the faces of boards. Really quite a pain in the arse, if you ask me. Irons are 'hairless arms' sharp, but I guess it doesn't help these boards are not straight grained at all (typical that I pick crap material to work with on shop furniture, right?)










Oh well. A challenge in the shop is better than most other things I can think of! Happy Friday!


----------



## dbray45

You think cherry is a pain to plane, give elm or rock maple a try. Elm has an interlocking grain and rock maple - name speaks for itself.

Seriously, back the blade off and take lighter cuts, it is easier to make more passes of less wood unless you are using a scrub plane.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, It probably is the grain because I have never considered cherry a "problem wood"


----------



## mochoa

I've never worked cherry but that just looks like a narly piece of wood.


----------



## lysdexic

In light of what David said, I have primarily smoothed cherry using light strokes. I do not have much experience dimensioning it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well, it's (was) pretty cupped so I was going heavy with the cambered #5 doing the traversing thing. Then backed it off for the long runs, which indeed was easier. Pulled the #62 next, light passes, and it got to be almost fun again. Smoother has no issues.

Yeah, gotta be grain.

Worst I've tried to mess with at all? Non project? I tried to plane some hickory. Forget about it…

Thanks for the input, everyone. One board down, another to go.


----------



## dbray45

The piece you have may be a bit troublesome but when you are done, it will be seriously pretty. To get an idea, take a rag and wipe a light coat of mineral spirits over it. This will be what it will look like with poly. After 6-12 months, it will be 6 shapes darker from the darkening that cherry does.

You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

David, I am counting on all of those things coming true, very much so! (it's why I'm agravating myself now… for the long term gain…) Only true concerns are addressing tear out and the material moving once it's in final form (no moisture meter). Feels dry, been cut and curing for years, acclimating to the shop space for 8 weeks, I just have no idea.


----------



## Dcase

I have never really had any big issues planing cherry. I think you just have a tough piece there. Looks like its got some figure/quilting to it.

I will sometimes have problems planing hard maple but thats only when the cutting edge is not fresh and razor sharp.

By far the most difficult wood I have ever used a hand plane on is Wenge. I even had a wenge board get jammed in my 3hp Mini Max planer. Thats tough stuff.


----------



## dbray45

Low Angle Jointing or smoothing plane will make short work of it or a #12 scraper plane - change blade angle. If that is not working, go to HD and get a hand drywall sanding block (not the one for a pole). I have a pair of them. They are 3"x 9" and do a nice job with little effort - take long strokes.

I am told that if you wet the wood with mineral spirits a bit before planing, you will be good (I have done this to sand the wood with good results put you have to be careful which paper you use)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've done the mineral spirits w/ end grain, particulary with the #48 T&G plane, and it really does work. Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## dbray45

One word of caution - make really sure your plane is clean, if there is any dirt or oil, the MS will transfer it and could soak into and stain the wood. Not good


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm sure everyone here will attest that the planes in my till are the super cleanest anywhere! (brandon off choking somewhere in the distance…)



Experience is a fine tutor… Wood cooperating, or am I learning? Hmmm…


----------



## RGtools

I have similar boards in walnut waiting for me smitty I feel you pain….you want to get the job down with the jack and jointer but is seems like you have to back everything off just to avoid tearout.

95 percent grain alchohol works well for softening gnarly grain as well. Makes blowing through knots a whole lot easier and cleaner.

Good luck Smitty. That is a beautiful peice of wood. What are your plans for it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Parts for my wall hung tool cabinet. Front will be in this cherry, letting material dictate purpose within the assy. Think once these are prepped I will search inventory for straight-grained stuff thats frame, rail and stile worthy.


----------



## dbray45

Smitty - something to consider, leave the stock a litle proud and let sit for a week. Most of the time I get a pretty grain like that, it is gong to move a bit unless you turn it into veneer.


----------



## Bertha

Smitty, I made that cherry nightstand of mine with handplanes. Aside from wanting to tear out, I didn't find cherry to be that stubborn. I suspect you've just got an angry piece.


----------



## bandit571

Look closely at the space under those planes, that wood USEd to be a floor joist.


----------



## BrandonW

I'm sure everyone here will attest that the planes in my till are the super cleanest anywhere! (brandon off choking somewhere in the distance…)

No comment. ;-) (Keep in mind I've received a couple of planes in the mail from you, Smitty.)


----------



## Dcase

I clean most all of my planes on a regular basis. I dust them, wax them, oil them.. Its becoming a 2nd job! lol


----------



## Bertha

I gotta admit, I let mine sit there suffering. When I need one, I'll give it a quick once over, but I'm bad about it.


----------



## bandit571

I HAVE to clean mine, or else i won't find them.

SOMEONE has been Rust Hunting in MY little areas. First they clean out a store a day before i get there ( five block planes, a couple smoothers, and some saws) and now they have invaded one of my go-to stores. Went there today, to pick up a couple decent saws….GONE! Along with two hand planes i have been looking at buying, a $30 Stanley #26, and $20 wood bodied rabbet plane (with a thick, skewed, full width iron). I'm left looking at a few over-priced handsaws at another "secret location". Planes?? other than a Shurform Wannabe by Stanley….NADA. Time to widen the search pattern…


----------



## donwilwol

umm, i think its a sign!


----------



## lysdexic

Don, how do you find this stuff.

I wonder what the story is behind it. I am sure it is interesting.

I will get a plane engraved one day. I am just waiting for one of my planes to have the old blue jeans feel.


----------



## ksSlim

95% grain alcohol used to dampen wood? Pour in glass add favorite mixer, sip slowly, take nap, grain will look better on the morrow. Or, switch to scraper plane. #12 works well at my place.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well, it was a good day! This isn't the only benchful of shavings, but it's the last for a Friday!


----------



## RGtools

The morning never makes anything look better when alcohol is involved slim.

Great bench shot Smitty.


----------



## ksSlim

I didn't think anyone would use a quart to dampen wood grain. Coupla ounces doesn't make a bad morning.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, RG that sounded like it was spoken from experience. Nice!


----------



## Bertha

^Actually RG, the day is chock full of promises after a bit of morning hair o' the dog. It's the mid-morning afterward that's a sumbitch


----------



## donwilwol

Al/RG I find at my age, even day 2 is a sumbitch.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's why it's important to have a few 'go-to' morning cocktails in the arsenal when needed. Like lime beer or a quality bloody mary mix. ;-)


----------



## lysdexic

Don, I agree. I takes a couple days now to fully recover.


----------



## bandit571

A "good night" is when you have "cotton-mouth" the next two days.


----------



## bandit571

Rust hunting again today ( flea Market style) Saw a few tools and such, some power some not, wound up with a #110-ish block plane, for $1. It is going to be a while brfore it's ready for it's close-up. Need to turn a new knob for it. Iron will need a bit of work. NOT a "bottle-cap" adjustor, looks more like the handle off a sillcock valve. Sole is equeal parts iron, rust and paint. Cap iron will be at the grinder , later on, chipout. Just a dollar, out on "Garage sale days".


----------



## TDog

OK my current ideal tool chest fill?

1. Chisels- Blue Spruce Dovetail

with Custom Handles
2. Barr Cabinet Maker Set for bench and chopping work
3. Planes- LN Bronze Smoother, No 5 1/2 Jack Plane, Low Angle Block Plane
4. Handsaws-Bad Axe RB Beast Master 18 inch, Grmcy Sash Saw 14 inch, Adria Large Tenon Saw
5. Blue Spruce large marking knife and Scratch Awl
6. Titemark Long version 
7. Mallet-Blue Spruce large or Roy Underhill Mystery Mallet
8. And one truly nice Norris Highly Tuned Smoother

Just my list as I slowly and gladly slide down the slippery slope of woodworking, a passion and curse…LOL


----------



## bhog

Tdog seems you have champagne taste,hopefully not with beer money…. couldnt resist.


----------



## bandit571

Some more info on that little rust-bucket i picked up today.









Rusty? nah, this is AFTER an hour of scrubbing. 6-7/8" long, by 1-15/16" wide, just a little thing. iron is 1-5/8' wide. Oh, about that iron









MOHAWK
Made in USA
SHELBURNE

Stamped into the iron. Rusty and a might pitted, I MIGHT be able to re-use it. The adjustor wheel?









Ever see one like this?









Going to take awhile on this one, although the sol is starting to look better









Oldie? Cheapy?? Unkown?/ User, yep.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio and I had a mini-LJ conference this morning! We met up at a Woodworkers Guild of Georgia event. It was fun. Mauricio is a great guy. In addition to learning a few methods and woodworking techniques, we also got a great deal on some lumber from Peach State Lumber.

Can you guess which one is Mauricio and which one is Brandon?


----------



## RGtools

Mauricio on left Brandon on right.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great Pic!

What lumber did you get?


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, that is my guess too. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## BrandonW

Tony,

I had to limit myself due to the space in my small garage, or else I would have broken the bank. I got 3 4/4 QSWO boards for $10 a piece. And then two 6' 8/4 boards for $5 and $10 a piece. It came out to less than a dollar per boardfoot. I do a lot of mission style work, so QSWO is always good to have. But they had all sorts of wood priced to sell. I regret not getting more. I'll let Mauricio report on what he scored.

RG,

Yup, you guessed it. Your name up briefly in a conversation because we were talking about ripping wood with handsaws and we talked about admiring your work.


----------



## mochoa

First off the most special wood was the piece Brandon brought me. You got to love a guy who brings wood! Thanks again Brandon. 








Here I am grinning from ear to ear. Kind creeping myself out with that grin.

We got the sweetest deal on QSWO. I got two 8/4 pieces for $5 and $10 bucks! They were about 6'. You can't beat that. So now I will have QSWO stretchers on my workbench! Also I got a piece of flat sawn Red Oak for my end caps for $10, there wasn't much logic behind the prices they were just trying to get rid of it.

The Woodworking Guild hosted the Symposium which ended up with Mexican BBQ complete with authentic tamales. It was a nice way to spend a morning.

Great meeting and hanging out with Brandon. I picked his brain on Ancient Greek and he gave me some great advise on my workbench build.

Ryan we saw some huge slabs that could have only been dealt with by Pit Saw, we thought of you.

We also talked about who we thought had "The Plane Sickens" the worst… Not sure who we decided was the winner…


----------



## RGtools

My vote would be on Jusfine…


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Kind creeping myself out with that grin." ....Haha. Feeling a tinge of Gollum over the Brandon gifted piece? 

Great score fellas, congrats!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey there, Jelin! Will trade my contact info for a Stanley #1….


----------



## donwilwol

well, they say everybodies got a price. Looks like Smitty's ready to pimp himself out for a Stanley #1. If your gonna go, might as well go big (or small depending on how you look may it)


----------



## lysdexic

It is great to see LJ's get together. First, Mads and Andy in Europe and now Mauricio and Brandon in Atlanta. It also nice that you guys posted pics. It is awesome to put a face with an LJ personality. I have thought about putting my pic here but have always shied (sp?) away from it for privacy concerns. Thats is just stupid because my pic is readily displayed on my corporate website. So, whats the big deal.

The irony of the situation is that I got together with Al this weekend too! I hadn't seen his sister in a while. Here is a pic of us sitting on her front porch.










Can you guess which one is Al? Later we went to check out her barn wood. I am thinking a using a little of it ona master bath addition that I am planning.










Finally, Al settled down to catch up on the *Handplanes of you dreams* thread.










It was great to see him and his sister again.


----------



## bhog

Guys thats cool….

Scott funny as hell.Definately a soda spitter.Needed that for sure.


----------



## racerglen

Whoa !
Is she throwing in the car ?
BTW..
Nice tats !


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, Scott's the one with all the tats. I'm scared of needles but he's got some right proper ones. I'm hoping that that bottle of Gaviscon by me doesn't send the impression that y'all give me the heartburn or something. I'd had some fried ramps earlier and they was staying with me. It was good to see ole Scott again. Ain't been the same round the holler once he up and went and got educated. He's a good un.


----------



## bhog

Dang folks geiitin edjamacated an stuff.

Hey guys what do you think rabbet block or shoulder plane? Would be used for well cleaning up rabbets etc.Been looking @ LN again.Was doing some stuff today that having either would have made life a lil easier.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was funny.usely just read this thread and learn some on planes new to using them so cant say much but that was to funny uall your a mess


----------



## lysdexic

I am kinda bored listening to Al bitch about his disability checks. I'd like to hear about ancient Greek as well. What are we going to talk about? History? Language? Or maybe philosophy?


----------



## Bagtown

Here's some ancient tool knowledge.
Here's a link to some tool history.


----------



## ShaneA

All I want to know is, who owns that sweet ride…even without wheels and tires, its a keeper. Does that count as an extra bedroom?


----------



## ksSlim

>BT interesting link. I use Ancestry a lot and never found this one. Thanks!


----------



## thedude50

bt that was the shortest book i have ever read


----------



## Dcase

My older two sons spent a little time in the shop with me the other day. They actually produced these shavings all on their own.


----------



## Sylvain

Thedude50 you were asking 4 days ago
"Weren't we all going to do a blog on using the 45 or did it come down to Smitty doing it for us ."

Many of us might be interested in this link :

http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/combihow.html

various manuals at the bottom of this page :

http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/combinationplanes.html

ALF has a nice blog.


----------



## RGtools

Dan the grin on your youngest ones face is priceless. I still like the picture of you eldest with the 7 since it dwarfed him so well.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sylvain- that's an outstanding resource on combi planes, nice find. Don't need to re-invent that wheel, Great post.


----------



## Dcase

I was playing around in the shop with some of my planes today. I got my camera out and was taking some pics and then I decided to shoot a quick video.

This is a video of me using my Stanley #2 on a piece of redwood. Its only 40 sec long and nothing really special but the sound of the #2 taking shavings is lovely. This is also the first video I have ever put online. Check it out!


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Shhhhhrrrrrrwweeet.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice video Dan!


----------



## TechRedneck

Never get tired of that sound,, nice!


----------



## Bertha

Awesome, Dan!
.
I was asked a question re plane restoration. Do any of you know whether electrolysis will peel up chrome or nickel plated parts? I always strip the coating off mine, so I'm not entirely sure. What about Evaporust? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Dan, great way to start the day.

Al, either electrolysis or evapo-rust shouldn't hurt chrome unless the rust in under it. If it over rust, its coming up either way. Its just a matter of time.


----------



## RGtools

That plane is drool worthy Dan. I had the volume off when I watched it, but my brain filled in the blanks when I saw how lightly you held the plane and how perfect the shavings came out.

In a fit of annoyance. I tore apart my workbench this weekend all the little issues with it have started to add up. I started fixing them. Face vise now grips wok like it should have in the first place. The handle is now secured with countersunk Phillips heads rather than the evil square heads that I could never tighten quickly because I always had to find the tool. Also I put shock absorption into the handle of the face vise handle by placing rubber rings in between the end caps and the metal t-handle…thank you Lie Nielsen for that idea. I also cut the end of my workbench off (square this time), and recessed my end vise. I reworked my shelf nailing it to the bottom of the stretchers as opposed to sitting on top (looks better and gives more room for hold fasts and clamps on both the top and the stretcher). While I had the thing upside down I took the time to rout a groove for an eventual sliding deadman. I now need to:

Recut a second jaw for my end vise
Drill a secondary set of doc holes.
Build and instal sliding deadman on the lower track I have yet to build. 
Drill a set of dog holes for my face vise.
Install a planing stop on the end of my bench
Attach to walls to the shelves I installed to make sure nothing ends up on the floor that I don't want to.

My question….which I realize should be posted in the workbench smack-down forum is this: have you ever had one minor irritation turn into a several part project on you…what made you snap? For me it was my face vise slipping while trying to joint and edge.

EDIT: I forgot, I also will be reshaping my face vise just to make it a tad prettier.


----------



## waho6o9

Anyone else use citric acid to remove rust and junk from their planes? A little more cost effective than evaporust and it's usually in stock to ship to my house.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I have never had EvapoRust peel up any nickel plating before unless its rusted under the plating like Don said.

RG- Just about every minor irritation I have had has turned into a several part project. I cant think of any one specific example but I know how you feel.

Here are a few artsy shaving photos that I took the other day. I was just planing and taking pictures for the fun of it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I was working only with holdfasts and the planing stop for quite awhile on my bench when working the surfaces of boards, and quite honestly it was kinda frustrating. The tipping point was working up wider panels; I just needed a better solution to hold work, and without an end vise was avoiding putting a line of holes towards the front of the benchtop. With holes the process really never concluded until I had a permanent end vise installed as well.

Sounds like you've been accumulating a long list of to-do items on your bench, Ryan. Changes all sound wonderful, too. Don't forget the before and after shots for us lookers-on…


----------



## mochoa

Dan great pics of the kids, and that video just warmed my heart. I always wondered how you would hold one of those small planes. Great pics too.

Ryan, I always hated how I would screw a planning stop done to my OSB bench and it would eventually pull out. ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Waho, Since everything I do is in the spare bedroom of my apartment, and in the kitchen sink, I use lemon juice or white vinegar and baking soda to remove rust. It works quite well, though I'm not sure if it's just as fast as other options or not, but it does work, and I don't feel bad pouring it down the drain once I'm done. I typically do a quick rinse with water and dish soap with a brush to get the initial dirt and any loose rust off, then put the parts (except any brass) in the lemon juice or white vinegar + baking soda mix for a little while (30-60 minutes) then scrub with a brush and rinse again with soap and water. I'm not sure if this is a good way of doing it or not, but it works for me, and I'm happy with the results (I'm also not going for collector pieces though, just users)


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, The #2 can be a little odd to hold due to the size. I never really use the plane so thats why I pulled it out yesterday for the pics and video.


----------



## thedude50

Sylvan Thanks for the post nice of you to start posting here as well welcome to the group I have not seen you post here before as far as I can recall its nice to have you here.

That was a great resource I was very pleased to see such a wealth of information come from such a young person. It gives me hope that the next generation is not going to be a complete waste. that kid cant be over 20 and he seems to have a real good grasp on the combination plane I liked his video on cutting a grove I have read about 6 pages so far and i dont know how much is left byut it is a great blog on the 45 I would like to have him linked into my site as well this is a great resource and should not be overlooked by people just because he is a kid


----------



## RGtools

I had a long list before I started the class…I put it off to complete that. I started the update here got a tad sidetracked by a few other projects.

I will post more about it as I progress.


----------



## Dcase

If you guys have not seen this video yet its kind of neat 




It was in the last LN newsletter. The video shows how they make the #51 shooting plane. What I liked most about the video is they showed how they sand and polish the totes.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I spent some time this weekend tuning up that 60 1/2 I got from you. It was giving me some fuss so I did some fine tuning to it. Its good to go now..


















I really like the 60 1/2 and I think someday I may buy a new LN of that size.


----------



## donwilwol

wow Dan. Now I want it back! I knew you'd like the 60 1/2.


----------



## bandit571

From Rust Bucket









To a cleaned up small plane









To a few poplar shavings…









M-F Mohawk- Shelburne #700. Plane iron is 1-5/8" wide. Length is just under 7". OB1 Kanobbie is a cut-down front knob from a Great Neck #4 ( Bakelite) since the GN #4 has new walnut ones.


----------



## Dcase

The force is with you Bandit….


----------



## BrandonW

Great photos, Dan!

Bandit, that knob is crazy. Looks more like the Death Star-before it was destroyed. We should start making Star Wars related planes.


----------



## Dcase

If we start mixing Star Wars and hand planes then I am in all kinds of trouble.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ryan - To paraphrase Smitty, pictures or you played video games all weekend.  Your link seems to not be working.

Dan - Great pictures. Thanks.

Bandit - You are turning them out like hotcakes.


----------



## BrandonW

Here's Ryan's link, Anthony:

http://lumberjocks.com/RGtools/blog/24176


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank ya sir.


----------



## Bertha

Your Galoot is strong, my Son Bandit.


----------



## RGtools

Tony, I did play video games for about an hour….first time in months and months. I will post pics but they are going to have to in retrospect since I did not take the cameral with me. No video.

Al I am curious if you have started your marathon yet?...the thought cracks me up.

Death Star Knob…I love this thread.


----------



## Bertha

RG, I'm a Borderlands guy. Not a gamer but Borderlands lets you start where you left off; blasting people.


----------



## donwilwol

I finally got a 608. Waaahoooo. I've waited sooooo long!!!

I should note, I lost a #62 Stanley by one dollar just minutes before seeing this.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice score Don. Should make for a great restoration project. Pretty sweet price too.


----------



## thedude50

Lancaster is in the desert that baby wont be too rusty coming from out there probably surface rust but i bet there is no pitting I cant figure out what that hole in the side is for maybe a hot dog or something


----------



## RGtools

If I could run borderlands that would be my first choice.


----------



## superstretch

Boooorrddderlands? I love that game


----------



## superstretch

I need steam ids, stat! search for superstretch with the clan tag NWF if you want to add me


----------



## Bertha

I'm bertha on Steam, go figure. I can't remember the last time I've been on there, though.


----------



## Brit

What's the barmy Englishman been doing that he hasn't been on LJs much lately?










Converting a 1/4" of linear travel into 90 degrees of rotational movement that's what. Something I needed to do for my latest project which I hope to reveal in about a week's time.










MacDonalds coffee stirrers aren't just for stirring your coffee you know. Actually they're better for model making than stirring coffee. 

Here's the working prototype to prove the theory works before I cut wood.






More when I post the project.


----------



## BrandonW

Hmm. What could it be? Looking forward to the project posting, Andy.

Don, that's a sweet 608. Congrats to you!


----------



## Bertha

Don, pics of the 608 in your shop or you spent the weekend playing PacMan
What on Earth is Andy cooking up?


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, Don, congrats on that 608, I know you've been looking for that for a while.

Brit, you making some kind of whirlygig? Or a garbage can with the pop up lid?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Don.

Looking forward to the reveal Andy.


----------



## Brit

Er… No and No… but I like the way you're thinking Mauricio.


----------



## Dcase

Andy, I don't know what it is that you are up to but it looks like its stuff thats over my head.

Don, looks like you got that 608 for a decent price. The price on 8's seems to have shot back up lately.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I just won the 608 bid yesterday, so in transit anticipation is upon me. First half of the Weekend was honey do list. New paint and flooring for the bedroom. I'm not sure I can call the flooring woodwork, it was the compressed sawdust with vaneer topping. It looks good though and the wife is happy.

Second half was all sawmill. Yes some was already cut, but it was sticker and stack day.

Ash









Oak and poplar with a few cherry boards thrown in from a firewood salvaged log.









Pine, which will be ship lapped and become the floor of the attic in the shop.









I've got 3 or 4 nice maple logs at the mill waiting for the next free moment.

But pac man is pretty cool to.

Andy, I'm stumped.


----------



## racerglen

Damn it Don, you're not building a house are you ?
That's a lot of wood !


----------



## Mosquito

Don, you're going to be sharing some of that with all of us right?  Nice 608, looks like a good restoration project.


----------



## Bertha

Good Gawd, I need a mill. I got that bead on the walnut logs that I think I told y'all about. I crunched the numbers on the log and I was a bit surprised at the result. This is a 36 inch circumference log and I'm pretty sure he'll get two 6 foot sections out of it. That's a diameter of 11.5 inches and a TOTAL of 51.59 board feet per log. If you consider debarking and squaring it for the mill, the USABLE board footage is 33.06. A lot of that is going to be pith and sap. The interwebz says that wet walnut logs sell for $1.50 a board foot. That means each 6 foot log should be worth around $49.59. Does $100 sound reasonable for these two logs, considering that 1) I don't have access to a mill and 2) I don't own a mill. If I rig a chainsaw mill as planned, I'll lose 1/2" per pass. I won't be left with much.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Al - With the time and effort you would put into hauling, milling and drying the walnut you could have built a proper bench top and not pissed Lance off. Plus it would save you from getting the numerous calls from Scott with all the Ikea jokes.

But i could be wrong, i am new to this.


----------



## Brit

I always wanted a Mowhawkin when I was younger, but my parents wouldn't allow it. My question is: Do you think its too late?


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I'm not at my computer, but you math or formula is wrong. If a 36" log only yield 3 1" x 24" boards 6' long, that's 12 board foot per board. You'll get a whole lot more


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, its never 2 late. But then, some times your parents are right.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LoL. Andy, wear what you dig.


----------



## RGtools

That's great Andy. You should wear the mohawk when you reveal you final project. Interesting concept of using leverage to expand your rotational movement.


----------



## Brit

Rayn - I tried all kinds of linkages, but as usual one of the simplest forms was also the best in this instance. I can't wait to turn it into reality now.


----------



## mochoa

It looks good on you Andy.

Another guess, are you making a saw sharpening contraption?


----------



## Brit

Nope


----------



## BrandonW

I'm pretty sure Andy is working on a Rube Goldberg machine.


----------



## mochoa




----------



## mochoa

I had to google it.


----------



## donwilwol

i think its a Mowhawkin haircut template


----------



## donwilwol

Sorry Al, I mis-read your post. I saw 36" and thought that was the diameter. That's what happens when your one a phone and doing 2 things at once.


----------



## Bertha

Don, I think you're right. I'm not sure how that calculator came up with that figure, now that you mention it. I'll check my math. Nice hairdo, Andy


----------



## mochoa

Give us a hint Andy.


----------



## Brit

Ok, I'll tell you so you can all get to sleep tonight.

As some of you know, my wife is organizing a street party for 200 people to celebrate QE2's Diamond Jubilee at the beginning of June. I got roped into making some games for the event. The first and by far the most time consuming, is a big Labarynth. I designed the Labarynth in Sketchup and then set about making it. 99% hand tools apart from drilling about 200 hundred holes with a cordless drill. 

I'm almost done now and the mechanism I posted earlier is part of the ball delivery system that puts the ball bearing into play at the start of each game. You've probably all seen Labarynth games before, but this one has a twist. It is a game for two players and in order to succeed you need three things, CONCENTRATION, COORDINATION and COMMUNICATION. If you're lacking in one or more of these, you're going down.

Here's some progress shots, although as I said, it is nearly done now.





































When I post the project, I'll see if I can upload a video of us playing it.


----------



## Bertha

Awesome, Andy!
.
This is more my speed
.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Outstanding Andy.
I see the Workmate is moving on up..


----------



## Bertha

This is the math I used above. Can anyone tell where I'm going wrong on a 36" circumference log that measures 72" in length? I hate math.

A board foot is equal to 144 cubic inches of wood.
http://www.woodzone.com/tips/board_feet/board_feet.htm

Since a log is a cylinder, and if you assume that all of the wood is
useful for your purpose, its volume would be the area of its circular
cross-section times its length.

Since the area of a circle is (pi)*r*r or (pi)**(d/2)

The number of board feet is
(3.14)* (d * d) * (1/4) * L * (1/144)
where d is the diameter of the log in inches and L is the length of
the log in inches.

You would use calipers to measure the diameter of the log.
Alternatively, you could measure the circumference of the log (by
winding a tape measure around it), and because c = (pi) * d
d = c / pi

So in terms of circumference, the number of board feet is also
(1/3.14) * (c * c) * (1/4) * L * (1/144)
where c is the circumference of the log in inches and L is the length
of the log in inches.
-----------
If you were looking to cut equal slabs from the log, not all of its
volume would be recoverable. Picture a square inscribed in (set
inside) a circle. If everything outside the square is cut away, then
the diameter of the circle becomes the diagonal of the square.

So in that case the usable volume of the log would be the area of that
square times the length of the log.
The area of a square in terms of its diagonal is
(d * d)/2
so in this case the usable board feet are
(d * d)/2 * L * 1/144
which is about 64% of the full volume of the log
.
EDIT: crap formatting. Here's the link:
http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/353247.html


----------



## Brit

I used to love those Al.

Thanks Tony.

I decided not to blog about the build on this project because I suddenly realised just how much work there was in this project and how littel time I had to do it. It all started one night when I was watching NCIS. My wife came in right at the crucial part of the programme and said "Will you make my a Labarynth?" "Yes", I said not really hearing what she'd said. Then Saturday came and she took me to buy the wood. I hadn't even thought about the project at that point, so I stood in the home center designing the frigging game in my head and picking stuff of the shelves. 30 minutes later, I was £90 lighter and out in the garden dovetailing the frame.

There are about 70 box joints, 4 through dovetail joints, 4 halving joints, 12 ploughed dados, 57 hand bored 1" holes and goodness knows what else in this project. All hand work. I think my first box joint took me about 15 minutes to cut and fit. By the end of it, I was pressing together perfect joints straight from the saw in under 2 minutes each. It has been a challenge, but an enjoyable one.


----------



## SamuelP

Andy let the workmate inside.

It looks like a mule in the living room.


----------



## Brit

Ain't nothin' wrong with that math Al that I can see.


----------



## Brit

Sam - We've had a couple of weird weather weeks where I live where you seem to get all of the seasons in one day. One minute it was glorious sunshine and the next it was hail stones and wind. I got fed up with the tools out/tools in routine, so the Workmate has been enjoying center stage in the kitchen for a couple of weeks.


----------



## BrandonW

Wow, that's brilliant (as they say over there) Andy. Can't wait to see the final version.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hi guys im pretty new to this craft and always read this thread but dont say much as i dont reaaly know that much about planes but have learnt some just ease droping in on ualls conversations ,could proable fit in on some of the horse play thou but want to ask something i built a bench thats i can use a plane on ,i dont have a jointer and may not get one for a while till i save some more money up.i im looking at a jointing plane a # stanley 608 how hard are they to learn to use r is this over kill on my part?


----------



## donwilwol

Al, Hal posted these on my sawmill forumn.

Here's a couple of web sites that have calculators for almost every timber and lumber calculation you will ever need.

http://www.woodweb.com/Resources/RSCalculators.html

This one also has a complete zip file of all the calculators that you can save to your laptop and take to the woods or to your sawmill.

http://www.forestryforum.com/board/index.php?action=toolbox


----------



## donwilwol

eddie, I think the jointer is easier to use than the smoother. If your going for a 608 I take it you're going to be jointing longer wood. A lot of folks would rather use a #7 (or 607) because it is a little lighter and easier to handle. It will joint the same. I just won a 608, its on its way to me, but have #6, #7 and a #8. I use them all depending on the length of the wood.

I'm trying to decide if I want to sell my #8 once the 608 is restored. Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks* don* .that helps it will be longer wood thanks a lot


----------



## racerglen

Getting somewhere finaly with the type 6 605 1/2 C



































I had the paint laid down last week, but it came out matt, flat not semi gloss, so one more cleanup..the sandblaster..and do it over, still to come, the top part of froggy, more work on the blade and chip breaker, polish the lever cap..well, you know.. life keeps getting in the way

There's also polishing needed on the frog bed and the sides of the old boy..


----------



## donwilwol

Andy…..saw restorer - game maker extraordinaire!!

Glen. Nice job on the 605 1/2. I can't wait to see the shavings shots.

Al, one thing to note, the walnut logs should only weight about 200 pds each, so you should be able to haul them with a pick up or small trailer. I'd offer $50 for the 2 logs, show him a recap of your math and take it or leave it. A decent chainsaw for a mill is going to run you close to a grand new. I think I paid $850 for mine.

eddie, don't worry to much about which one to buy. By the time you're done, you'll want them all.


----------



## Bertha

^Thanks, Don. And that doesn't include a 20" chainsaw, which I don't have. I saw a few cheap ladder rigs but the saw is the big chunk. The little LT10 is only $3300 now. Makes you think.
http://www.woodmizer.com/us/PortableEquipment/ManualSawmills/LT10Sawmill.aspx


----------



## donwilwol

I paid just under $2700 for mine, delivered to my door, including tax.


----------



## Bertha

^hard to buy a chainsaw mill with that option


----------



## donwilwol

But you need a chainsaw with any mill.


----------



## racerglen

Thanks Don, no pressure right? ;-)
You'll notice there's no tote in the pics, old stinky was definately unsaveable, and the totes I thought were era correct in my other stuff turn out to be newer #5 ones, the shape and wood aren't right, probably one of those will be used until I can decide what to do..No, my same vintage #7-C isn't giving up it's tote,

Elswhere, this is the other plane I picked up at the same time as the Bedrock..as I was puting a fresh grind on the 605.5 thought I'd grind it's blade as well.









What I found on the body was gloss brown paint over the orriginal finish, mostly worn off in many places, I'm thinking it'd been used to hide previous owners marks years ago.


----------



## donwilwol

glen, that smoother looks to be in pretty good shape.

You can always find a piece of rosewood and make a new tote for the bedrock.


----------



## Brit

Nice work Glen.

Al - Just wanted to point out that although this site is called Lumberjocks, it doesn't mean you have to be one to feel like a real woodworker. I'll happily buy my lumber planed four sides and I'm not ashamed to admit it.


----------



## Brit

By the way, did you hear the one about the Scottish chiropractor who joined LJs because he thought it might advance his career.

Ok, Ok, I'll shut up now.


----------



## donwilwol

ok, this struck me as funny (more so than Andy's joke)

This is from the Japan Woodworker - Free Shipping: Just in Time for Mother's Day!‏

Boy will my wife be thrilled.


----------



## Brit

At the risk of digging the hole you've started even deeper Don, I believe they do sell kitchen and gardening stuff as well as woodworking tools.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks for the help Andy. Once the hole is past 10', it doesn't matter anyhow.


----------



## racerglen

Oh look dear, a hand dishwashing apliance !
How thoughtfull !

;-)


----------



## Bertha

^Andy, if I had access to planed lumber, it'd be a nonissue. That's all I'd buy I have mailorder, Lowes, and Home Depot; that's it.


----------



## Brit

Point taken Al. I'm in the same boat myself really. The nearest lumber yard that sells a range of hardwood is about 1 1/2 hours drive. Even if I had a mill, chainsaw etc., all the trees around here have protection orders on them. If you want to fell one or even cut a twig off it, you have to fill in a form and wait three months. They come around with a clipboard, take 50 photos, go away and then you wait another month while the committee decides if you can carry out the work on a tree in your own garden. Then they tell you you can't touch it because the tree has amenity value. So then you appeal (fill in another form), wait another three months, then two people come round, take more photos, have another hearing and then deny the appeal. They're all a bunch of bar stewards.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Seriously Andy? Are you referring to trees on your own property or on communal land?


----------



## Bertha

^own property, I fear, Tony. I've heard of this bard steward malarky before. Makes me want to go cut down a bunch of trees on my property for no reason.


----------



## racerglen

We've got a simmilar thing..
"heritage trees" 
Funny how developers can manage to oops, clip the roots when they're going in with the bobcat or backhoe…


----------



## BrandonW

Andy, you're welcome to come to my place and cut down any tree you like, except for the tree of the knowledge of good and evil (my maple tree). All the others are oak, pine, dogwood, and sh*t trees.


----------



## bandit571

around these parts, It's menards (first stop) Lowes (IF I have to) Home Depot ( is it really worth the drive?) and for Hardwood suppliers, I'll slip over to the Logan/ Hardin county line area. Seems to be a BUNCH of Amish Sawmills around there.

OR, I could just go out and find another barn to salvage…...


----------



## RGtools

One VERY expensive hardwood supplier that only sells S3S. Lowes, HD, one saw mill owner who needs a beating and then lessons from Don on how to cut wood. One saw mill owner who has limited stock but REALLY knows his stuff and give a good price to boot. And recently I find a building supply company that also speciallizes in reclaimed lumber….yesterday I saw timbers that were 24×24 and 20 feet long….I might need help to pick through the pile for a workbench top.

I will let someone with a sawmill do the resasw for me on those….the thought of pitsawing those makes my back hurt.


----------



## Bertha

Pitsawing a 20-footer is not for the weak. I'm really jealous of everyone's wood access. I need to take a trip up to Tech's spot. A tree doesn't seem to fall up there without him knowing about it. I finally got about 1/3 of the fir for my bench lowers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"one saw mill owner who needs a beating and then lessons from Don on how to cut wood." - Hahaha!

What were the 24×24 timbers? Douglas fir?


----------



## Mosquito

I also typically get S4S from Menards, and some exotics from Rockler. I've figured I won't special order any lumber from Menards, because I generally pick through all the boards they have on hand, to pick the one or ones I like (not cracked, good color/grain, straight, etc). I also recently discovered that they have S2S boards at my local Menards as well… all I've got is a Jigsaw, Circular saw, and some hand planes, but I might give that a go sometime, just for fun…


----------



## dbray45

I have a several of places to get wood - 3 mills, Exotic Lumber (on the way home from work), and if I plan, I have a few lumber suppliers that I can order from. The mills that I use have ash, maple, cherry, walnut, oaks (white and red), apple, locust, poplar, and red cedar - as a rule.


----------



## Bertha

Not a handplane but a very good saw review:
http://lumberjocks.com/JeremyPringle/blog/29675#comment-1244140


----------



## Mosquito

Agreed Al, I just read that, and spent the last 20 minutes looking at Bad Axe saws lol


----------



## RGtools

Hickory…Fir, Longleaf pine…I would gues if I looked hard enough there is likly to be a charry beam in the pile as well.

I will be exploring there in further detail shortly. I want my dream bench and I am going to have to wait a few years to work with the thick slab I am thinking of using, so I might as well start looking now.


----------



## ShaneA

I kinda feel bad for you wood challnged guys. Paying HD, Lowe's or Menard's prices could put a man in the poor house…I feel lucky now to have a couple local retail options and active CL sellers. I have had to pay retail for some african mohagany for the bed i am building, and it hurts…real bad! But maybe, i am just a cheapskate?

Andy, I feel for you. Maybe you could just cut one down, and tell them it blew over : )


----------



## dbray45

Does anybody need a compass plane?

I have a Union version of the Stanley 113. I have replaced the blade to one that works - the "Union" blade that it came with was too thick. One of the levers were broken (the mechanism was frozen from rust and someone tried to force it to work) and I had to braise it. I am thinking of putting it on ebay - need to buy a Veritas Router plane.

Send me a PM if you are interested or need one and I will get back to you - it is more of a "user" plane than a collector plane.


----------



## donwilwol

There is a lot to think about if you're buying a mill. Its another whole slippery slope. You buy the mill, you need something to move logs, you'll need a cant hook, maybe more than one, then you'll want a trailer to move it around, you'll need blades, a cover, a couple of chain saws, something to clean or remove the bark (that's another chain saw), a grease gun, a water can. I was lucky in I had most of the misc paraphernalia that goes along with it.

Let not forget its also hard work. I'm sure Advil stock has risen since I bought mine.


----------



## Bertha

^yeah Don, that's why I just look at the pictures and run my mouth. I don't even own an ATV and I'm talking about mills; forget owning a proper tractor, lol. I think a simple chainsaw mill is about as good as it's going to get for me IN REALITY. I remember a bar for sale that went on a wormdrive saw. That's why I bought the wormdrive in the first place, had it stolen, and replaced it. Like you say, buying a mill would be like fixing up an old Victorian; count on five times as much as you planned.


----------



## TechRedneck

Just made a call to one of my clients (sawmill) and had a nice conversation with him. I've been trying to figure out how to get West Virginia hardwoods into the hands of the woodworkers and cut out the middle man and the markups.

Any Ideas? Lumber prices are way down and fuel costs are up. The middle men all keep their margins and the sawmills are folding or cutting back. A lot of the timber here is headed overseas.. dam shame.


----------



## Bertha

^My solution is to come up and see you, Tech, one of these days I might end up hauling a few logs up there with me! I'm just short on time; and I've got more time than sense. 
.
I got one of those fancy Incra miter gauges in the mail yesterday, so I've got that going for me


----------



## donwilwol

So you guys know I have #2-#8 including fractions. Now that I've bought a 608, I have a 604, 605, and 608. What would the next one be? (other than finding anything in the wild or an unreasonable deal of course)


----------



## TechRedneck

I finally ordered a Super Dust Deputy and it should arrive tomorrow. I was milling a bunch of that cherry and the trash can separator works ok, however when the can gets about 1/2 full the chips start getting sucked into the bag of my Delta.

I am going to retrofit DC the with the cyclone and mount it directly on top. When I am finished I'll post some pics.


----------



## donwilwol

I had my old lawn mower, some time, a burning desire to get the old law mower out of the garage, and some fresh cut ash. Here is the outcome.


----------



## Mosquito

Don, you'll be able to put on a nice handplane parade with that tractor and wagon


----------



## donwilwol

see, it wasn't off topic at all. Thanks Chris


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Johnnyblot

Just thought I'd mention that Andy is not joking about 'Bar Stewards' from the council! I'd only add that IF the tree needs to come down then you will have to have the work done- no matter what the cost. It's jobs for the boys I'm afraid.

John


----------



## Bertha

I just aborted a bad review for bigwoodvise.com. Too soon. This dude's got my money and I can't get him to return my messages. 
http://www.bigwoodvise.com/
I just sent him my fifth message telling him that if he doesn't contact me within 3 days, I'm stopping payment. I hate to do it but c'mon, man. I should have gone with Erie at this point. I should have gone with friggin Mauricio! At least I'd know where I stand.
.
end vent.


----------



## ShaneA

That stinks Al. If you aren't happy with the service, I see no reason to be bashful on an honest review. May save someone else some heartache. Good luck with resolution.


----------



## donwilwol

yea Al, let him know you wanted the screw, not the screwin!


----------



## bhog

Im pretty fortunate to have been given a "mother of all gloats" stash of wood.Been picking on it for a few years.It had been sitting un touched since the mid 80's but was cut down in the 70's.Cherry,Walnut,butter nut,and a couple oaks.Its up in an old barn some covered with hay.Infested with brown recluses,but last time I was there I found a 12/4×13+"x14' black walnut chunk.It is sitting in my shop in the rafters waiting to become something but I cant cut it…

I do feel for you guys that have to pay lowes etc prices….I have bought 2 poplar boards there just cuz I didnt want to drive to the wood spot,wont do that again.Is there no lumber yards near you guys?


----------



## lysdexic

Al, you may want to wait for one of these. They are supposed to be available in the fall.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Wow! That is a whole lot of sexy. Too late to exchange yours Scott?

Sorry to hear about the troubles Al.


----------



## bandit571

went out Rust Hunting today. I was looking for a cheap saw to supply some hardware for a saw rehab. $2 for a cheapo backsaw. Found a couple "gems" though. One will wait until next payday ($10) but the $5 one was bought. Warning, warning!! Ugly rustie!









What has corrugated bottoms, and yet is the size of a stanley #3? It does say UNION on the levercap, and the iron has a stamp that says something about newBritain CT. Chips were out of the front knob, rear tote was cracked. No lateral adjustor, not even a sign that one was there. A chunk is also missing near the top of the frog.









Since i was already out at the shop, working on a saw project, I might as well see WHAT I could do with this little plane. Took things apart, chunk the front knob in the parts bin. I had a solid knob handy. I did NOT get the rear tote off, could not even budge the bolt. Soak it for awhile, try later. Cleaned that rusty bottom up









and the sides. Cleaned all the bolts with the wire brush in the drill press. Cleaned that lever cap, and the iron/chip breaker. Sharpened the iron a bit, for now. Installed everything back in their places. Time for a close-up, Mr. DeMille..









and another shot









Another one?









The newest member of the Family


----------



## Brit

Damn! Jameel beat me to it again That is one sweet leg vise mechanism. I bet I'll be the only one in my street with one of those.


----------



## thedude50

nice find Scott I am not a big fan of the leg vise but that vise could change my openion no more bending over every time you use it very cool I don't like the way they had with the screw up so high over the top of the bench but i could picture it as a part of a better designed bench like Schwarz's bench you would have thought this would have been ion use a hundred years ago


----------



## Bertha

^Scott, I can't see videos here. Does anyone have a link or a pic? I'm guessing it's the new Benchcrafted.


----------



## Johnnyblot

I just wanted to add this Karl Holtey plane as my choice of dream handplane, if I won the lottery!









I just love this Plane
Cheers
John
ps a bit of babble about PLASTIC handles here


----------



## thedude50




----------



## Bertha

Holteys are beyond dreams.
.
Edit: I actually prefer the Marcou's
.


----------



## thedude50

hey al I wrote the dude with the screws and asked what his lead time is and how quick i would get the screw if i orderd it today he has not replied as of yet once he does I am going to give him hell for you


----------



## Bertha

^thanks, Dude! Still nothing from him. He's got a couple days for a stop payment and a bad review.


----------



## BrandonW

Wow, that Benchcrafted leg vise is sweet! I've always admired their stuff, but found it a bit pricey--yet that leg vise is true innovation.

Bandit, nice clean up on the union!


----------



## Bertha

I can't tell exactly what's new about it but the comment below really made me laugh.
.








.
*joe says:

July 20, 2009 at 3:44 pm

That's very cool, and very, very pretty, but why is there a space invader on the bottom?

And can I get just the space invader?*


----------



## thedude50

it is the scissors no more bending over al it has a cool way to keep the jaws parallel


----------



## thedude50

my razor mamba is pissing me off damn thing seems like it wont stay charged through a single day I am unhappy with the battery the rest is the finest mouse on the planet


----------



## BrandonW

I love the space invader comment! LOL. For those who don't know, it's a sideways BC for benchcrafted.


----------



## Bertha

^I switched over to the corded variety for this reason.
.
I haven't seen the scissor yet but I remember Swartz/Landis saying that they always wanted to build one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dude posted the link for you Al : http://lumberjocks.com/replies/425895 . Have a look.


----------



## Mosquito

Since Al said he couldn't see the videos…
This is what the video was demonstrating


----------



## RGtools

DROOL…........


----------



## mochoa

You think I could make one of those out of wood? ;-)


----------



## Bertha

^Drool x 2. Thanks Mosq!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right???!?


----------



## Mosquito

Not a problem Al.

Mauricio, I bet you could, might have to do it a bit wider?


----------



## bandit571

Shape a couple pieces of thick angle iron. Washer in-between the two. Bolts with lock nuts. Pivot points at top and bottom will need washers as well. Bottom pivots would need a "track' of some sort, to allow travel.

Just thinking out loud, don't mind me…...


----------



## Mosquito

I was thinking about how to make it out of angle as well, shouldn't really be that hard… could probably do it with square tube as well… or even perforated square tube? dang it, I don't have a bench to try this with lol


----------



## mochoa

the problem with square tubing is that you have to cut recesses in the vise chop and let so that the vise closes completely, that's easier to do if you use angle iron.


----------



## mochoa

St. Peter was crucified upside down since he didn't want to be martyred in the same way as Jesus… Just FYI trivia for you.


----------



## Bertha

^Mauricio's got a vault of vintage workbench stuff. I still can't stop thinking about those antique benches he posted
.
Edit: Now that I've had some time to think about it, I think I still prefer the original Benchcrafted screw. I mean, I understand the functionality of the scissor but don't we like leg vises partly for the nostalgia and lore? It looks very mechanical to me, maybe too mechanical. However, I love Emmerts. I guess I just don't know what I like


----------



## bandit571

Ok, now i see the two pivot points at the top, just under the screw. Apparently, the bottom two points are just sliders? Maybe a "T" track involved there? Might have to "mock up" something, just to see how it does move. Maybe a 'pad" of some sort, sliding in the "T" track?

Still thinking out loud, don't mind me…...


----------



## Bertha

^Bandit, I was thinking drawer slides with those little captured wheelie thingies.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't get to post shavings like this to often, so I figured you'd all enjoy. #8 at work. My daughters better half wanted a bench top to go on a new cabinet in his shop. I offered up a couple thicker pieces of pine.


----------



## Bertha

That….my friends….is a shaving.


----------



## donwilwol

bandit, when you get that prototype worked out you better send it to me for a professional evaluation.


----------



## bandit571

The Schwarz calls that Moxxon T. P. The stuff I plane anymore, has too many ups & downs. I get just a bunch of curlie things.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LoL Don.

Nice shavings.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, that pine makes the #8 look small! Great photos!

Bandit, you're supposed to plane out the ups and downs so they're flat. ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Really???


----------



## Bertha

Hey Dude, did you hear anything from that bigwoodvise guy? I certainly haven't.
.
http://www.bigwoodvise.com/
.
C'mon Joe!!!!!
[email protected]


----------



## racerglen

Morning Al..
Think Dude's probably still sleeping, it's only 5:05 am out here

;-)


----------



## Bertha

Wake up, lazy bones! Morning Glen
Update on the big wood vise:
.
Original Transaction 
Date Type Status Details Amount 
Apr 3, 2012 Payment To Big Wood Vise RefundedThe seller has refunded this payment in full. Go to the transaction details to see the payment method that was refunded.The seller has refunded this payment in full. Go to the transaction details to see the payment method that was refunded. Details -$320.00 USD 
.
Not one friggin peep out of that dude. Not a note about the refund; nothing. With the month that he wasted, I could have been a month into an order at Lake Eerie. Bad review given. Do not recommend. 
.
Before anyone says, "maybe he's sick". Send me an e-mail "sick" and I'd have waited a year for the screws, no problem.


----------



## racerglen

So, now Mauricio ?
There's got to be a way for you to spend, er, get what you want without all the 
dancing with the devil stuff.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree Al, if he had time to issue the refund, he had time to set up an auto out of office reply stating a problem. Not ideal, but its communication.


----------



## mochoa

Al, I wonder if he just cant keep up with demand and is overwhelmed. Motivates me to get my screw making contraption up and running.

I wish I could offer you one but I still haven't made the first one. Its the next thing on my list. That and I'm shopping around for a lathe.

You know what I want to do on mine though, I want to add a brass ring to the hub the way the guys in Scott Landis' book has it, you know the guy with the massive Roubo, It looks nice and you can make the hub smaller because its reinforced by the ring. 
.


----------



## Bertha

^Mauricio, I suspect that's exactly what happened. However, you can't set up a website and accept payments unless you're ready to deliver. Lake Eerie has in big bold red letters, "orders may take up to 4 weeks to ship". As Waho says, "Easy Peesy".
.
I think you should defnitely start making screws. Make them massive and sell them word-of-mouth. You'll probably make more money that setting up a fancy site. 
.
In terms of the garter, for the leg vise, I bought the fancy screw with the external brass garter (Lake Eerie). For the tail/wagon, I went with the standard screw and an internal garter. Since I haven't decided which I'll make and I'm uncertain how I'll do it anyway, I thought this was a safe route. I can always order the external brass garter later for $40 if I decide I need it. 
.
On the benchcrafted tail vise site, they mention that traditional tail vises can sag over time due to chopping. I simply don't like the looks of a full width dual-screw tail. Can't say exactly why. I was tempted to go the Scott route and do a Benchcrafted tail but I thought it would be weird with a wooden leg screw. The established installation on the Benchcrafted probably makes it worth the premium. I'm not sure.


----------



## mochoa

My friends, I wanted to share some plane restorations with you. Until now I've been primarily a wooden plane guy but once I got my #4 truly working correctly I became a convert to the iron planes. So now I've got #4-#7.

I de-rusted them all, repainted the japaning with the hammered spray paint (Al's tip). I did "the Dan" tote repair on the #5, the repair is totally invisible. "The Don" knob chucked in the drill press worked like a charm. Here are the results. My shellacking skills may need a little work but I'm pretty happy with the results.

#5C - my wife picked it up at a flea market for $15 bucks. She's a keeper. 
Before: Cracked tote, chipped knob. 









The after:









#6 - in good shape but the japaning was pretty rusty. The wood needed sanding and re-shellacking. I also removed all the nickel plating and orange paint on the logo with a wire wheel. 
Before








After









#7C - was previously restored so the paint was fine, the tote (previously repaired) got broken at the tip in transit so I had to reglue, stain, and shellac. 
The blade and chip breaker are badly pitted, they are going to take a lot of work to get working. Not even the ruler trick is working on this one. 

















And now here is the whole happy Stanley family

























Now I need to flatten the soles which wont be fun.


----------



## BrandonW

Looks like a happy family, Mauricio. I hope your real family doesn't get jealous of all the time you're spending with the other family. 

Sometimes you just need to purchase a new (thicker) iron. I've purchased four of them, and while they're expensive up front, they always surpass my expectations.


----------



## Bertha

^outstanding, Mauricio! The #7 is my favorite. Like Brandon, I like the Hocks, even though some people tell me that I shouldn't


----------



## racerglen

Maricio !
Wowsers, great work, and a wife that buys you planes


> ?


Yup, KEEPER !


----------



## mochoa

Thanks guys.

Brandon, the real family does get jealous but my wife has been surprisingly understanding lately with my time in the shop, but you know how that goes, they don't blow up on you until after you've gone too far, there is a whole chapter on it in the Mars/Venus book. ;-)

As far as blades, I'm going to work on this one a little before upgrading, I've worked it over on the grinder and the belt sander and I'm getting close to getting it usable. But I think I would buy a vintage blade before buying a Hock. I like free hand sharpening the thinner blades.


----------



## racerglen

One thing I keep meaning to get back to is the well worn 320 grit belt for my stationary belt sander.
It does a prety good job on things like plane iron backs, I'd started using some green compound as here's not much grit left.
Unfortunately most times the sander's got too much wood dust in it's inards to play with metal..
Maybe this weekend, a good vacum and the air gun..


----------



## Mosquito

I was doing some looking around, and this thing looks crazy complicated to me:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-No-55-Universal-Planer-Sweetheart-w-blades-in-wood-box-nice-/110865244300?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d015608c


----------



## Bertha

Have y'all ever seen that fancy belt sander that I think Sorby makes? I've always wondered how that thing works.


----------



## mochoa

Racerglen, I just clamp my belt sander in the bench vise and grind plane irons flat that way, I only use it when really needs a lot of work. My belt sander is a crapy ryobi and its pretty slow so it doesnt burn my tools.

Mos, that thing looks crazy.

Al, never seen it.

Question for the group, does anyone use a fence on their #7 or #8 for edge jointing? Purchased or Shop Made?


----------



## Bertha

Now you have, Mauricio!
.








.
Edit: there's a "plus", too
.









.
Pricey at $539 ouch!
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2081591/31170/sorby-proedge-plus-sharpening-system.aspx


----------



## bandit571

Nothing wrong with a sander/grinder


----------



## Bertha

Mauricio, I want to say that I saw a fence on one of Lysdexic's planes in a photo somewhere. I seem to recall trying it out a looooong time ago but I abandoned it for some reason. Despite loving the jointer and using one for what seems like a very long time, I still don't get totally perfect surfaces. I've resorted to using the jointer, then following it with the #7 to give some spring to the joint.


----------



## BrandonW

I've used the Veritas fence on a friend's plane. It works pretty well. I made my own fence with rare earth magnets and it works OK. the magnets aren't perfectly imbedded so it does slip around. I intend on making a new one sometime.


----------



## mochoa

Here is an example of one http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2814


----------



## BrandonW

Some images of my jointer fence. The magnets don't stick as well as I'd like, so I use a little clamp, which works perfectly.


----------



## mochoa

pretty cool Brandon, do you think adding more magnets would solve your issue?


----------



## RGtools

I would never trust the magnets enough to hold a true setting. Clamps rock.

Brandon. I noticed you went LV for your legs vise…any issues with it? Which one did you grab.


----------



## BrandonW

The problem with magnets is that they slide--and I hate how much rare earth magnets cost.

Ryan, see here ( http://lumberjocks.com/BrandonW/blog/29624 ) for the leg vise.


----------



## BrandonW

No issues with vise once I installed a thicker chop. The vise works excellent and for the price it can't be beat. Sure I'd like Benchcrafted hardware, but I was able to build my whole bench for just under $400.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur, you need a big 'ole jointer with fence like this One?


----------



## Bertha

Brandon, you should start making wooden molding planes. You're almost there on your fence!


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, yeah that does resemble a moulding plane!


----------



## mochoa

Smitty thats a beast, I like the angle adjustment on it.


----------



## Dcase

I am behind a couple days…

Don.. Love those shavings with the #8.

Mauricio- Lovely family shot. Its growing.


----------



## RGtools

I can reccomend a few modifications to it Brandon. I don't know if you kept the stock screws with the handle, but toss them and counter sink some phillips heads in there you will not have to search for a square head if the end caps rattle loose. Add rubber gromets to the handle that fit between the end cap and the t-handle…it makes so much of a difference in the way the handle works. I stole the idea from Lie Nielsen.


----------



## Bertha

^RG, I didn't buy the Lake Eerie handle for the tail vise (the leg vise kit came with one) b/c I knew I was going to make the handles. I'm going to steal that idea too


----------



## RGtools

I was watching one of their vids and I saw the grommet drop as the handle was being shifted around and thought "oh hell yes I can add that". Rattling end caps are high on the list of things that make me grumpy and this fixes it.


----------



## Dcase

Do any of you have the metal fence that Stanley or one of the other companies sold? I see them come up on ebay pretty often and I have thought about buying one. The non Stanley brands usually sell for a lot less.


----------



## lysdexic

^ Maur, I have the the fence for my Veritas BU jointer (#7) and I find it very useful if not indispensable. The fence is extruded aluminium that attaches with screws. There is another set screw for micro-adjustment to perfectly square. When not in use it has 2 "extra" tapped holes that store the brass screws so you dont lose them.

With my LN #7 and my T-13 #7 I entertained selling the BU Veritas. However, I don't know of another plane that can execute square edge jointing like the V BU jointer can. Its a keeper.


----------



## Dcase

in fact here is a cool looking Keen Kutter fence

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KEEN-KUTTER-E-C-Simmons-No-55-Plane-Jointer-Gauge-SCARCE-FINE-/320891220342?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab69b7176


----------



## mochoa

Thats a nice one Dan, how much do they usualy go for?


----------



## mochoa

Scott, I think we need an action shot of your BU Jointer with the fence, I bet its pretty slick.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I've wanted one of those fences for a while. I'll bet that keen kutter breaks $100.


----------



## mochoa

I think Veritas sells a magnetic one for under $50. They say you can adjust the angle by adding an angled wooden block.


----------



## mochoa

Also looking through the completed listings on ebay some vintage fences have gone for around $30ish bucks.


----------



## dbray45

The one for the Veritas BU jointer screws on to the plane - works nice


----------



## Dcase

Its hard to say what they usually go for. I have seen some Stanley's sell for a lot while others done get as many bids. I have seen a lot of them made by Millers Falls, some sell by them selfs and some people sell them with a jointer plane.

I know I have seen them sell in the 30-50 dollar range before.


----------



## mochoa

$44.50 for the Lee Valley Magnetic one. http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=41716&cat=1,41182


----------



## mochoa

And a LJ Review http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/789


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, I have a #386 (is that the right number? I think so, not sure…) Stanley jointer fence.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, Do you use the fence at all?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, I tried it several times when I first got it over a year ago. Haven't since. Frankly, it's easier to do jointing with the #8 and check with a small square than hold a fence and jointer, trust that it's right, then check anyway with a small square. 

I didn't find it helped me cut true edges without checking, and if it wasn't right after checking, the fence kept me from freely adjusting the sole of the plane to the high corners to correct the cut (if that makes sense…)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and one other thing. It only works on stuff that, when clamped, sits higher above the benchtop. In other words, the fence hit the vise chop on smaller material…


----------



## mochoa

Ok so the moral of the story is, if you want to play around with one, make it. If you actually end up using it a lot then maybe buy a real one?

P.S. you can get small rare earth magnets for cheap at Harbor Freight, you would just have use more of them.


----------



## donwilwol

one of the reason's I've never bought o fence was I always seem to do ok without it. I hold my finger along the edge od the piece to help me judge. I noticed I had difficulty on the benchtop you see in the previous photos because it was thick enough to prevent me from holding my finger far enough under the plane to get a "reading". I noticed the angle would change from one end to the other of the board. I thought in that case, a fence would be helpful.

My new 608 (I was hoping it was going to be in todays mail, no luck) has a hole in the side. I think its strategically located so I can use it to secure a shop made fence. I've got a few pieces of maple that will fit the bill nicely. I'm hoping I'm correct. If so, I may keep my #8 as is and leave the fence on the 608, since jointing is mostly what these planes are for anyhow.

The other thing to remember is its important to have the blade set. Just a nudge on the lateral adjustment and all is for naught.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sounds like a good conclusion, Maur. And over time, I'd suppose you'll use either of them less and less often.


----------



## Dcase

I usually use my power jointer first and only use the hand planes to clean up the marks from the power jointer so I rarely have a need for a fence. I would like to maybe make one though…

Here is a random photo for Friday… Old vs New


----------



## RGtools

for me the biggest thing was switching to a cambered iron for edges. Center cut replicates, left tilts the edge towards the right, right to the left. Sounds complcated, but is so flippin easy. Even on edge joints I usually square things up with a cambered iron and then take a light pass with a straight blade to get more glue surface.

I do like fences for heavy stock removal though, because its help to not introduce large errors into the peice. My go to fence for my jack plane is a peice of poplar that is sqaure on the top and right side, with a notch wear the blade goes. I hold it on the sole of the plane with my left hand to help judge wear the blade is taking meat off and go nuts. Also it keeps my fingers from getting dragged into the blade if I hit the vise…once with my rabbet plane was good enough.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Huh, I only thought of the fence as a finishing tool. Interesting!


----------



## BrandonW

Been away the afternoon. So I'm a little behind.

RG, I like the rubber grommet suggestion. Honestly the square recess screw doesn't bother me because I have a handy Klein Screwdriver with the square tip.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Another submittal for RPF (Random Photo Friday):


----------



## mochoa

Ah, so nice!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gotta love oak benches, right Maur? ;-)


----------



## mochoa

I hear you smitty, it will prob be a love hate thing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, you worry too much! Here's hoping yours is as much fun as mine; it'll be great! (sorry, typo fixed)


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, Scotty is right. You're going to love it.


----------



## thedude50

Al Not a peep I went through all my email and he has not replied but it sounds like you got your money back so now you can change your mind about the twin screw veritas vise once you use it you will be happy i promise NO seriously screwed up I wonder what is up with the guy his site is still taking money I assume it would have taken my payment but I backed out at the end of checkout


----------



## thedude50

Al How big do you want this screw and pm me the thread dimensions I have this old man here in town and he has the old machine I think it will make threads on round stock but i need to know the dimensions you want how big around do you want the stock and hoe many threads per inch etc plus the pitch I will bet you I can get this done in a few days and you wont have to wait forever and it will be as good as any one else s


----------



## thedude50

Hey Rg that was actually Rob Cosmans Idea about using rubber o rings on the vise he brought that idea to Lee Nielsen when he was working with them now they hate each-other. So rob has pointed ot the many cool ideas he brought to the LN camp while they were friendly but the gloves are off now and the war has just begun hehehe I love woodworking drama


----------



## mochoa

Smitty&Don, your right, thanks for talking sense. Its not so mch worry, I tend to overanalyze things. After all its kind of what I do for a living.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I agonized over my bench too, before it was done.,, nothing but joy from the day the top was joined to the base frame!


----------



## BrandonW

Here's my contribution to RPF-- Scrubbing a 3/4 QSWO board down to just above 1/2.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RPF #4: Unused, in the box, to be auctioned in June…


----------



## Bertha

Flattening some panels for my linen press. Strictly plane porn shots:
.








.










.









.









.









.









.


----------



## waho6o9

Impressive Al, good show.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't want to show mine now. I finished the bench top this morning. Evened it out with the #40. Then hit it with the jack. Then the 605. Then the 604. Pic's later. Not as pretty As Al's, so I need a buffer of time.


----------



## Bertha

^thanks, Waho! I've chimed in on the Ln164 before. I'm admittedly biased toward Stanley, but Don's #4 outperforms the LN on straight grain. Unfair comparison, some will allege, but a well tuned Stanley #4 is the tits for me. It's fun to break out the fancy planes, but the Stanleys are the go-to's. For the workhorses #5 and above, I go Hock. That early Bailey iron is what I'm after
.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great shots Al. That chestnut is gorgeous. I hope you are going to post/document the linen press build.


----------



## bhog

My wilton vise came with o rings on the handle so it wouldnt make noise.

Im more of a 4 1/2 guy but love my 4 also.

I have a couple of the early Stanley blades ..


----------



## mochoa

Nice eye candy Al, I really like the cherry handles.


----------



## bandit571

Brandon's #5 has a friend, now.









Went back to a little store this morning, after work. Spent $10.









On the iron is stamped "Worth". that's it. Just a little rust-bucket. 13-1/2" long. More pictures to follow….

Brought in to the shop a board, just to keep it out of the rain.









There was more of it, but some bugs got there first. Took an axe to the "buggy' side, just to peel the nasty stuff off. Scrub plane is next, then the rest of the "Gang'. This will be the bottom two strecthers between the legs of my "Bench to be". Plane it down, rip it down the middle.


----------



## bandit571

Since i was out in the shop this morning, I went and glued up a tote. That Union #3c tote was in two pieces, Glue and a clamp









While waiting on the glue to cure, i went and re-habbed a Worth Co. Jack plane ( $10). Got that done, and then sanded the glued up tote (along with the nasty handles from the Worth Plane). Once sanded smooth (again) took the new tote for a test drive…









Tote is missing a small chip-out in the front, but still looks good









Not much else to do on a rainy, COLD morning…..


----------



## bhog

Speaking of #4's I have an old one,older than my others,that has backwards threads on the depth adjustment.I am not sure the type but it messes me up everytime I use it.Anybody care to type ,age it for me?Kids broke the digital cam awhile ago and still havent replaced it.
short fat knob 
smooth lever cap
frog has no adjustment for closing mouth (other than the 2 frog screws)also
frog has lateral adjust with some pat dates I cannot read and STANLEY
depth adjuster is inscribed Baileys patent AUG 31 1858 .AUG 6 1867
and has the dreaded backwards threads from all my other bailey style planes.

no 4 front of knob


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I'd say type 5. Type 5 is the last one with the right handed thread and the first with a lateral adjustment.

It should have 2 patent dates, "2-8-76" and "10-21-84", stamped into the adjuster.

http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/type_study.php


----------



## donwilwol

I love planing cedar. My son stopped by to use my shop to make a few chairs. I gave him a hand by planing the pieces for him.










This is with the #62, but the 604 worked best.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #386 SW fence:


----------



## Bertha

^wow, smit!


----------



## donwilwol

I like that fence Smit.


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, you must live in the middle of antique plane junction.


----------



## Mosquito

I spent a few hours working on my coffee table today… Instead of getting out the circular saw to rip the width down an inch, I grabbed my #7 for some fun


----------



## bhog

Don, thanks you nailed it,also thanks for the link.I knew there was one in this thread somewhere but was too lazy to search…

Mos I started on a coffee table today also.


----------



## Mosquito

Cool bhog, hope it goes well  Mine's actually close to done, all I have left is to attach the top to the bottom, and then apply finish


----------



## thedude50

wow that is the biggest coffee table i have ever seen I am talking huge


----------



## Mosquito

22"w x 34"l x 16"h


----------



## waho6o9

Great coffee table Mos, I like the contrasting grain, nice combo.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty that fence just looks so cool!

Al, do you have a project post of that plane till? I like it!


----------



## thedude50

I want to invite you guys to come out and see a nice little website it is called the patriot woodworker I think it will make a nice home away from home and gives you the chance to help a worthy cause


----------



## thedude50

Nice till Al did you ever get those cutoffs for me I am anxious to turn some of the wormy chestnut into chess pieces


----------



## Bertha

^Dude, I've just about got all of them. If you're willing to glue some up, then I DO have all of them. I've still got a 1/3 of my stack to resaw, etc. PM address and measurements and I'll get it off.
.
Mauricio, I never did a project entry b/c the till isn't totally done yet. I pull stuff out, put stuff in, etc. I'll take you a good shot.


----------



## racerglen

And now, sticker SHOCK !
I thought I'd follow Don's suggestion and make a new era correct Rosewood tote for the 605.5.
Dropped by my "dealer" yesterday taxes in $51.50 a board foot for the only type of Rosewood they had ..
Some more thinking is required here.
Oh, and here was reluctance to cut anything off the smallest, oh, 4 foot board they had….


----------



## donwilwol

Glen, I'd be re-thinking that to. Look online. Even ebay has a bunch.


----------



## bandit571

Test drive alert! Took that Worth jack Plane for a test drive on some old Barn Wood 1xs I had. Just a few curly things, but NO CHATTER out of that "pressed steel frogged' plane. I haven't even finished sharpening the iron….


----------



## Dcase

Al, nice plane porn.. I really like that shot of the Coffin Smoother.

Smitty, that fence looks pretty cool. I may get one someday..

Glen, I second Don's advice of checking Ebay for the Rosewood. There are a number of exotic wood dealers on ebay and they are listing new stuff every day. I have purchased a number of pieces of exotic wood off ebay and never had any complaints. East Indian Rosewood does usually demand a higher price though, even on ebay. Still a heck of a lot cheaper then the price you got.

Bandit, that may be the very first picture posted on this topic of a pressed steel frog plane in action. Nice


----------



## Dcase

Glen, Here you go http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROSEWOOD-EAST-INDIAN-OLD-GROWTH-BIG-SLAB-R9-/130687703140?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6d981864

That should do you good for a stack of totes and knobs.


----------



## waho6o9

http://stores.ebay.com/Cook-Woods?_rdc=1

I've had great purchases with cook woods. They're dependable and trustworthy as well.


----------



## Brit

So there I was scratching my head in the kitchen trying to finish off the stupid Labarynth game when the wife came in and paraphrased a quote from Apollo 13:

"*Do you know what?*" she said. "*If you had to make this* (pointing to the wood) *into this* (pointing to the Labarynth) *using nothing but this* (pointing to my brain), *we'd have lost the friggin' astronauts.*"

I told her you can't rush quality.


----------



## Bertha

Friggin lol with Andy


----------



## ShaneA

that aint right Andy, from what i have seen…you and your workmate could have brought the astronauts back. probably even alive : )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, Andy, she's a tough nut. But we have faith in you!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha! Wow, no rest for the wicked it seems.


----------



## thedude50

Ok Al I will get the measurements and will get back to you in a day or so

Spent the day with my hand plane business partner out in the shop and on the phone with Dave Damsen. we have been building a prototype of a real nice saw till the original sketchup was done by Andy and i will be sending him the modified version we made from his design. I am even learning some sketch up from Dave. anyway we did the glue ups of the panels for the till today. I am making the till from some 150 year old hand sawn boards they are hemlock. I have decided to plane them on all sides I don't know if this is a mistake or not as the barn wood has a great patina but the seller of the wood already planed it on one side to identify it these boards were hemlock. The wood has a lovely color a few tight knots in the boards and some of them were a foot wide really great stuff. I am very excited about the till.I hope you all like what we did to Andy's rough design and hope you all build one for your selves. I will send Andy the plan so if you would like a copy of our version of Andys Till get ahold of QAndy and he can send you the sketchup File.

Glen I just found a suplier of kiln dried east indian rosewood for 24 dollars a board foot I have asked him for some for myself he says he has a boat load and can meet our needs another guy was selling 90 board feet of the stuff but the boards were old and very big he wants 66 dollars a board foot and you have to buy all 90 board feet I would like to buy about 25 board feet and I want a better price


----------



## thedude50

Hey AL i POSTED MY REVIEW OF THE POWERMATIC DRILL PRESS PLEASE READ THE REVIEW ALL OF YOU GUYS please


----------



## Dcase

I give up on my stupid router plane… 









Stupid Router Plane iron vs Basswood… Winner Basswood… Yes, Basswood….


----------



## thedude50

dan that had to be defective no way wood would snap that iron if it was made right looks like a cold cast


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fun = planing the edges of t&g boards with a #5 jack.


----------



## waho6o9

Save those shavings Smitty and make something like this.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Amazing! (more creative than I can be with shavings, that's for sure…)


----------



## Mosquito

I'm pretty sure that's more creative than I can be with ANYTHING lol


----------



## donwilwol

And here I thought just making shavings was creative.


----------



## mochoa

Andy, regarding the labyrinth, LOL, great story, like you said before things just take so much longer than we expect to begin with.

I'm trying to sell my wife on Boarded furniture next time she wants something for the house. Popular Woodworking has had some great articles lately on nailing this stuff together.


----------



## donwilwol

I've been watching this since it came up. I can't understand why it hasn't sold. I've almost bought it about 5 different times, but I've got to much to do as it is, and enough #4 to stock a school class room.


----------



## Bertha

^I guess it's the old shipping = twice item price.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree Al, but its $19 for a decent Stanley #4. I have one coming that,s the same price, same condition. Some wire brushing and sharpening and bingo, a nice user.

ok, maybe I just need my 3rd cup of coffee.


----------



## Bertha

^No, it's a steal, Don. I'm like you, though, I have too many #4s. Some of them are yours, too


----------



## Dcase

Don, I don't know about that #4… It looks like the depth adjustment wheel is steel? Could be a late type or war type? I suppose its a pretty good deal though.

Dude, I don't think that router iron was defective. Of the 3 router irons I have that was the only one where you could remove the bottom which was attached to the post with a screw. The bottom of the iron had a large pit right at the cutting edge so I had to remove a lot of material to flatten it. I believe this weakened the iron to a degree. Also, when using the plane I was trying to take way to deep of a cut and what happened was it got stuck and I jerked it back to loosen it and thats when it snapped.

On a better note I finally got my #45 cleaned up and in working order. There was this neat looking molding cutter that was in the box and I couldn't figure out what kind of profile it was for so I figured I would try it out. Sharpening this cutter was a challenge as its the first profile cutter I have ever sharpened. I just used dowels with sandpaper.

I have very little (no) experience with the #45 so I had some fuss figuring out how to get it all set up for this molding. I had fun using it and it worked decent enough for my first try. I need to get the cutter sharper if I am ever going to use again though. It was sharp enough to cut but I can do a lot better, its just so time consuming to sharpen that thing…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, I love that profile!~ Wished I had any of the asymetrical cutters; I think they're originally for the #55, but some work with the #45 as well. Too lazy to check Patrick's site for the truth, though. I've been on the lookout for a third box of cutters to scratch the itch, no luck yet. What you've cut really looks nice!

RE: Tried to "take way to deep of a cut" is what I was thinking when looking at the pic.  Lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## 33706

Isn't that the one they call a 'Snipe-Bill' cutter? I agree with Smitty, it's a nice profile.
Once in a great while, I've seen those alternate profiles with matching soles for 45s/55s. Last set I saw went for $3500 on eBay. How many exist? Almost upconverts your 45/55 to the capabilities of wooden molding planes, but they must be rare as hen's teeth. I believe it made those planes useful for pattern-makers.


----------



## Bertha

The molding is nice…but MAN that wooden dog!!!! 
.
That's darn tootin with a 45 molder. I've never had near as much luck. I usually start with a chamfer so I don't end up throwing the tool across the room. 
.
Edit: I live in WV; I'm allowed to say darn tootin.


----------



## 33706

Al… my NC cousins insist it's 'Durn-tootin'


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I don't know what plane the cutter was made for, I have looked at a lot of the cutters for both the 45 and 55 and I have yet to see another one just like this one. Al said a while back that it could have been custom made by previous owner. The previous owner cut a little kerf in the wood fence and I am guessing that was done for this cutter. Without that slot cut in the fence you cant use the cutter at the very edge of the board, the fence gets in the way when lowering the iron. I had no clue why that slot was cut in the fence and when I cleaned the plane I jointed and planed the fence and put it back on with the slot on the other side. If you look at the photo of the finished profile you can see cut the profile about 1/8" from the edge. I had to cut it into the board a little or the fence would have stopped the cutter from being lowered. I would have been able to cut the profile a lot faster had I started it right at the edge so if I use it again I will have to flip the fence around and use that notch that was cut.


----------



## Bertha

^yeah, I bet it's a custom job. Did they notch the top of the iron too? No harm in slotting the fence, IMHO. If it upset a collector, you could always fasten your own sacrificial. I have only a dozen cutters or so; no fancy molders. I know there are blanks to be had, but I've never fooled with them. 
.
Edit: durn tootin


----------



## racerglen

For the 45, found this thru a link to tools for working wood..
Adjusting and Using the Stanley 45 
The plane is fairly simple to set up, but there are some techniques that have to be observed. Set the height of the blade off the skates for as fine a cut as possible, taking care that the skates are properly "shadowed" by the flat parts of the cutter. The skates themselves must be adjusted so that the blade cuts slightly wider than the skates, otherwise as the plane works down into the wood it will bind like a saw without a set sawkerf.

The blades don't have to be razor sharp to work well, although the plow cutters are so easily sharpened that they might as well be. Don't hold up using your plane until you can sharpen and hone all the cutters, though. Hone the backs and flats of the blades on an oilstone or waterstone. 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper with sharpening oil does a really good job, too, especially if you finish off with 600 grit. I usually work over the beads with a very fine chainsaw file, drawing it along the face as I work. I never put secondary bevels on any of my cutting tools, and I would really recommend not doing it on plane blades, at least until you know what you're doing. The blades were designed to work with the factory supplied bevel, and if you change that bevel I can't guarantee that the blade will work. Look out for badly sharpened blades: not every old-timer was a master craftsman trained in a formal apprenticeship. You'll find lots of times blades have been modified for a special project and may be left completely unusable. Pitting from rust on the back of the blade may also make it useless - no matter how well you sharpen the pits will end up in the blade's cutting edge. I've never bothered to use slipstones etc. on moulding blades and find that they work well without it, but if you're going to use one profile a lot (and especially if you insist on working a difficult piece of wood) you might try it.


----------



## 33706

In the #55 instruction book, there are cutters shown as 'Special' and there appears to be one like Dan's shown on page 21 http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/comb-planes/55man.pdf Referred to as a 'Roman ogee'.
What I never knew was that Stanley also provided blanks you could cut to your own profile, as well as create cutters from your sketch.


----------



## Dcase

Al, the iron has a notch on the top of it for the depth adjustment if thats what you were asking. If I had to cut into the fence or alter it I would just make a new fence out of some scrap hardwood. The slot is still on the fence I have I just flipped the fence over when I put it back on so that the fence would be clean on the user side.

I also want to mention I was having a hard time pushing the plane on the wood so hit the skates with a little beeswax and VROOOOOOOOOOM that damn plane took off so quick it almost flew right out of my hands. Its AMAZING how a little beeswax can make such a huge improvement in the performance of a plane. I hardly ever use a plane without hitting it with some wax first.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I usually forget about the wax until I've been planing against resistanc for a while; then like you said, Vroom! I ended up popping my fence off and jointing it with the #7. Mine was a little rough when I got it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wax is essential to the #45, just sayin'...

PK - that makes sense. Some of the #55 cutters will work with the #45, but only with some fiddlin'. (I was born in Missouri, so I can say fiddlin'.) It's the #55 that has skates adjustable vertically, to support asymetrical cutters like the ogee Dan has. It's why I hope to get a #55 someday.

There are H&R cutters with fitted 'skates' that come around every once and awhile for the #45… Matched sets are very expensive, typically north of $100 per. There are several sizes, matched, plus at least one size of 'nosing' cutter. Got all those pieces and you're into the #45 for about $1K. Wow…


----------



## Dcase

Al, I jointed and squared up the rosewood fence as well but I didn't go quite as far as using the #7… Had you used your #8 I might have said you went a little over kill on size of the plane for the task. 

I wasn't sure if you were going to notice the wormy bench dog or not with all that battle damage. I have sliced into the top of that dog many times and when I have its usually just a fine slice. However a little while back I was scrubbing some of my redwood and with the iron set to take a really deep cut I blasted that dog so hard that the iron in the scrub plane popped right out and literally shot up in the air and landed on my bench. The impact split the top of the dog and the back of the dog is split out a bit… Adds character.









Had I hit a metal/brass dog at that impact rate it would have destroyed the edge of the iron and could have caused damage to the plane itself.


----------



## Bertha

Lol, Dan. I'll keep em coming. I should probably post an update on my wormy. I accidentally drop kicked my camera (serious) and I've been using my phone to take pictures, which is a hassle. 
.
I got the first lower carcass panel glued up and flattened. What started out as 3/4 inch is now 11/16 inch and a lot of curly shavings. The wood is old, ripped from 2×4's, full of holes, etc., so it's very irregular. I wanted to get the first panel the way I wanted it, then plane the remainders to fit. So, 11/16 it is. 
.
I got the second panel planed down to 11/16 and jointed up with a spring. I plan to glue it up tonight. I'll be cutting dovetails before too long here. I've started stacking the fir for my workbench and I can't stop thinking about it. It's distracting me from my current project. I'll post photo updates.


----------



## Dcase

The KK4 plane I recently bought off ebay came in the mail this past weekend. I am really surprised that I won the auction for this plane for 9.99 and was the only bidder. With shipping I paid 16.30 for the plane. The plane has no rust, was very clean with nice patina. This is another one that I wont be restoring as I think it looks great the way it is.


----------



## Mosquito

That one does look very nice as is! Heck of a deal at $16


----------



## Bertha

^that's one nice looking plane. I'm glad I never discovered them during my plane fever days


----------



## donwilwol

That is a nice KK Dan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, that plane is very, very nice indeed! And I certainly understand your not wanting to mess with it at all. Beautiful the way it is! Congrats.


----------



## SamuelP

I was watching that KK4 and missed the bidding. I am glad it went to a good home and I did not drive the price up on you.


----------



## bandit571

Spent some time USING a plane or two. Seems I had a beam to dress down. After handsawing one end square, started with a #33 Scrub plane









then hit with that Worth jack plane. i was going through the Schwarz "progression of planes" on this 4×5 beam









Each plane I used got longer









Even the #129 got in the "act', as well as the #8c









Until, at last, a short little smoother showed up









Loaded up a desk for my computer, and went home. The way the day was going, i got home in the middle of a Thunderstorm, with my coat IN the house….


----------



## lysdexic

Nice work Bandit. I applaud your gumption.


----------



## Bertha

Bandit's on fire! That's some serious shaving.


----------



## bandit571

Hey, that IS what a plane is for, right? I used the beam to 'test' most of my stable of planes, and get them set up to work. That little scrub plane, ala Stumpy, is wicked. Chunks went flying from it. I even tried the Star Wars block plane on it. That is the first time I have ever heard a plane scream. And yes, it did SCREAM as it went along. have to check that out, again. Chunks from the #33? Even had a chunk off a knuckle. hey, I said it was wicked….


----------



## waho6o9

Thank for the explanations Bandit, good job.


----------



## mochoa

Bandit how long is that beam? That could make a sweet bench.


----------



## bandit571

A whole 56 inches long. Still need to trim the other end square. Started ripping the beam down the middle, saw kicked out. Hmmm, well, I am NOT in the mood to hand saw it down the middle. Time for a cold one!!!!


----------



## ksSlim

For narrow stuff (less than 6"), block plane with a chamfered blade pushed on a slight skew. Starts the work for the bigger brothers. Then attack with a FULL scrub on a cross diaginal. Try it, you'll like it. Finish with your choice.
Granddad said,"we saw cross grain, chop cross grain, why not plane the same way until we get to the finish."


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, not long enough for much. Fun to plane I bet though.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to clean off all those marks made by an axe. I'd be going along, and hit a tall "high spot". Lots of speed bumps to level out.


----------



## thedude50

Al I asked Kari where she got her giant wood screw for her killer bench and she said she got it here









I do hope this helps you my brother .


----------



## racerglen

I said to myself I said, why wait, so snagged a newer #5 tote, mini refinish, and put it all together, and attacked one of the warped etc rejects from son's STILL uncompleted DVD case.



























Sitting pretty with his cousins, Canadian 5.5 C on the left, British 5.5 on the right, I didn't realize he's actualy smaller than the newer 5.5s..









I'll worry about the proper tote later, but I like it !


----------



## Bertha

Wow Glen! They look great!
^Dude, that's where I bought the replacement two vises. Thanks!


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, that's some pile of shavings.

Glen, just out of curiosity, whats the difference between the #5 tote? It sure looks fine as is.

So Al, are you now anticipating getting your good screw in?

Wood gloat. I'm pretty sure a couple of these are chestnut. I'll dig into them later to find out.


----------



## Bertha

Don, Eerie's got a pretty long waiting list, so I'll be adding to my fir stack while I wait. 
Those are some outstanding beams! I have tractor envy.


----------



## racerglen

Don, the tote thats on there now is a light colored wood, factory stained by Stanley and laquered over, works fine but I wanted as "orriginal" as could be. The shape of the older rosewood ones is also different, the top horn (?) is thinner and they're more rounded.
I know, fussy, fussy.
The only time I made a tote was from hard maple from prunings from my driveway..turned out not bad, and I learned a few things, like bore the hole for the top brass fitting FIRST..;-) At the time there weren't any templates or plane tutorials around.
Hey! I can see part of my benchtop again !
Now, hhmm, the saw handled coffin smother or the 45…?


----------



## donwilwol

I agree Glen, it needs rosewood. I'd scour ebay until I found a cheap crusty #5 with a rose wood handle, switch 'em, and clean up the #5, resell, keep as a jack, what ever. Hardwoods ok for them.

saw handled coffin smother. Can't wait to see that in action.


----------



## racerglen

Gave it a couple of passes at the same board yesterday, I need more time to figure 
how to set and keep the set ..1st pass, pretty good for a couple of inches, then nadda, then reset and way too deep..play time ?
you bet !
Theory's fine, just execution..

;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks great Glen.

Don's wood-hand is strong! Congrats on that find.


----------



## 33706

Hey, I'm curious about something…what would a 12" Bailey be? a #5 1/4? Just wondering, I see one listed locally.


----------



## donwilwol

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan1.htm says a 5 1/4 is 11 1/2"L, 1 3/4"W, that's the closest to 12.


----------



## 33706

*Thanks, Don!* I better go get my hands on it, I just lost one on eBay that was 11 1/2" long, no mention of it being a 5 1/4 either, I shouldn't let this one get away. Was it typical for 5 1/4s not to have their designation visible on them? Ooopps edited: 5 1/4, not 5 1/2…


----------



## Dcase

Poopiekat- That would be my guess that its a 5 1/4.

I came across this on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANELY-BAILEY-NO-5-13-1-2-INCH-PLANE-/320894667133?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab6d0097d#ht_2948wt_1344

I found the description rather funny.

"THIS AUCTION IS FOR A STANELY BAILEY NO.5 13 1/2 INCH PLANE. THIS PLANE IS IN USABLE CONDITION. IT DOES HAVE SOME SURFACE RUST BUT A LITTLE BIT OF OIL IT WILL BE FINE"

If you look at the photos of the plane its more then just a little surface rust and its going to take more then a "little" bit of oil. Its just funny how the seller thinks a splash of oil will get this plane back in working order.


----------



## donwilwol

Both my 5 1/4's are marked. I'm not sure if there were any vintage not marked. Its possible but unlikely unless it was made for someone else. At least the blade should say stanley.

Sure Dan, just a few squirts of magic oil. I think they forgot to mention it must be mixed with pixie dust.


----------



## 33706

Yeah, usable condition, all right. If I wanted to plane my garden to a uniform height, this would be my go-to plane. Thanks for sharing, Dan!


----------



## donwilwol

Mail man was my friend today










Also got my S5 out this morning in between some conference calls to see how much chestnut I had.










The 2 on the left are birch. Everything else is wormy chestnut. Hmmmm, what to do, what to do.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, I gotta get out more. I've not planed / worked with Birch or Chestnut. Bird watchers have a list of ones they've spotted; maybe a list of woods I can recognize would be in order… So much to learn.


----------



## lysdexic

Don the Intrepid


----------



## Bertha

WORMY CHESTNUT!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

...slowly I turned…

...step by step…

...inch by inch…


----------



## mochoa

you have to make a workbench out of that, I know you already have one but it would be a fun build.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio I'm thinking of doing away with one of the benches in my shop now to gain back some space. I even thought about using some of the ash I cut, but then what would I do with it!!

Ash top, chestnut legs and carriage, maple stretchers. Boy it would be nice.


----------



## Bertha

^I was thinking ash top and stretchers; chestnut legs and carriage. Either way, you win


----------



## donwilwol

ups guy is my friend as well.


----------



## Bertha

Heck.
Yes.
.
I don't think I've ever seen a Union compass before. That one's pristine, too!


----------



## bandit571

Hey, at least i got something almost done in the shop









and a little bandsaw work









and an ugly leg or two









Just some old Barn Wood. Them legs look like mine….


----------



## donwilwol

its got a welded thing-a-ma-jig inside, but seem to work well Al.

Bandit, that's quit a creation. I could have done without the leg reference. That's going to give me night mares.


----------



## lysdexic

THe legs look better than the wires. I hate wires/cords.


----------



## Bertha

^I hate computers.


----------



## donwilwol

Me to. But I have to do that secretly.


----------



## RGtools

I love the internet…hate computers. I ziptie the cords to the undercariage of the desk when I can; out of sight and mind that way.

I would like to make a desk that was the PC, but I have not worked out the airflow yet….stupid non conductive wood.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice compass plane, Don! Let's see some photos of it in action!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice Union, Don. Sorry about your legs, Bandit.

;-)


----------



## Dcase

Don, That 608 will look great once you get it restored… The 113 looks fine the way it is. Welcome to the 113 club!

Bandit- I like the rustic hand made look that your desk has. Now your going to have to make a top part that matches


----------



## Bertha

Head's up. Stickered #2
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37527#reply-428344


----------



## bandit571

have run out of barn wood pieces long enough for the top shelf. The desk will get a finish to match the hutch. The pine for the hutch came from a Pallet Factory's scrap pile. 5/4×3 x x 40" scraps. As for all them cords, black or white cable ties???? I think the black ones will work. Just tie the cords/cables to one leg, and up it goes. The one back leg, it looks like someone with a shotgun full of cut nails fired a blast at the leg. Some went through, some are still there. Just like my one leg, except I got the last "Made in China" piece of scrap out a few years back….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hey guys
*Al * always read this tread .being new i,ve learned a lot just listening to you guys talking and cutting up dont relly know a bunch about planes just got one going to learn en thou i really like using them. but the avatar you have your dog i got one too and hes like a old rusty hook just hangs in there with me a friend sent me this and thought you would get a kick out of it


----------



## Texchappy

I've been looking through this since I got on here as I'm starting down the hand tool route. Couple go questions to hijack this puppy. Nobody's dream hand plane is a Japanese kanna?

More importantly, I know there are 'cottage' makers for chisels (blue spruce) and saws (bad axe) - outside of LN or Veritas are there 'small' makers of hand planes.

Ok, back to your regularly scheduled dreams.


----------



## Dcase

Tex, welcome to the group.

I don't know if we have ever really talked Japanese planes much on here. I would love to get one and try it out but naw its not a dream plane for me.

There are some small businesses out there that make and sell planes. The ones I have seen make specialized high end top quality stuff.


----------



## Bertha

Hey Tex and Eddie! I think we all love the Japanese planes but I don't think many of us have them. I look through the Japan Woodworker catalogue and say, "I want that one…I want that one…" but I've never pulled the trigger. There are definitely cottage plane makers but they tend toward exceptionally expensive. Blue Spruce and BadAxe, although expensive, have managed to make themselves at least approachable to the common man. Check out Bridge City, Marcou, Holtey, etc. There are some exceptional woodbody makers out there, too.
.


----------



## thedude50

I have a nice little Japanese smoother they are hard to get used too so it sits with out being used much. They are made for use in soft woods as the Japanese don't do much work in hard wood. The iron is scary sharp and the block for the body is very simple. I am proud to own it and will be looking for more of them. They make a beam plane that is to die for but over a grand to buy and that is a bit pricy.


----------



## Texchappy

So do any of the western planes finish as smooth as a hiri-kanna (Japanese smoothing plane). I'm discovering that the kanna are complex to set up for something so simple, but they sure do produce super results.


----------



## waho6o9

Speaking of Bridge City Toolworks BCT

Spendy though, Oops

You must be a member of the Founder's Circle to purchase Commemorative Tools

$1796.00 plus shipping etc.


----------



## Texchappy

Pretty cool on the Bridge City but egads that's steep (at least for me).


----------



## SamuelP

They are ugly too. Needs some rosewood


----------



## TechRedneck

At $1700 I doubt they would be users. Totes don't look very comfy to use for more than 10 minutes.


----------



## BrandonW

Who are buying those hideous creatures?! Sure I bet they're awesome, but I doubt many people are putting them to use.


----------



## JGM0658

I use all the BCT I have, they have some nifty gizmos, but here is where I depart from BCT. With $1700 I can buy 6 LN planes and still have change. I would have considered this one, but like some of you pointed out, the handle does not look too comfy for large surfaces, I gotta tell you though their shoulder plane is a dream…


----------



## thedude50

they look like my erector set when i was a kid


----------



## Dcase

I love the idea of the depth skids. What I really like is that it looks like they can be adjusted at different angles.

I like that BCT comes out with these very modern artsy style planes that look almost nothing like the traditional. They aren't trying to remake their tools based on the designs of the past, they are reinventing the tools with their own designs and features.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, I agree. It's a very good thing to have companies like BCT pushing the design envelope when it comes to hand tools. Nothing bad comes of it. None. And the good things are innovative design concepts, high-end machining processes and satisfied customers. Can't afford them? Meh. Lots of other choices. If you can, good on you, it helps drive the industry towards the recognition that woodworking by hand is still out there, making an economic impact. It's what brings us LN, Veritas, new Stanley tools (such that they are… the chisels are top notch though), Wood River v3 plans, Cosman irons (mentioned just for you, Dude), etc. etc.

That all said, yeah, those don't even look comfortable. But I'd sure like to try them and find out first-hand.


----------



## thedude50

I am going to see them this summer ill let you know if they suck to use Daniel lives a few miles from bct and we have made arrangements to tour the facility.


----------



## thedude50

Hey Al the guy at the big screw finally wrote me today here is what he said and my original note to him 
*
Hi Lance,

Please hold off on ordering.
I am having a great deal of difficulty with the last shipment of wood that I have received - and am currently having to make 5-6 parts to get one that I am satisfied with. 
I am currently looking for a new supplier of the wood, as well.

Best Regards,

Joe
www.BigWoodVise.com

Name: Lance Granum

Email: [email protected]

Email2: [email protected]

Reasonlist: Product Question…

Comments: Can you tell me how long it takes you to ship a screw once orderd I dont want to order it if it is going to be a long wait

Sender's IP address: 98.252.67.233
*


----------



## racerglen

Tah Dah !









This actualy has to have been the easiest wood body I've ever tackled set up on, at least once I remembered my secret weapon, the Michael Dunbar plane adjuster. If memory serves it's actualy a cobbler's hammer. He was using it in his book on restoring, tuning and using antique tools , great reference BTW..If you can find it, long out of print I believe.








Now I may have to tackle some of the other wood bods, like the 28" razzee jointer..
And for Smitty..BIRCH CROTCH !









A friend was asked to chainsaw some soon to be firewood for a scrolesaw lady, and he asked if I was interested in this and a couple of other slabs..no not at all ;-)









Still haven't decided what it'll be, but it's been a bear to get it this far, initial from the very rough sawn state I cheated, don't tell anyone, but there was an electric plane involved, everything else just bounced or tore, now the real smoothing can begin.


----------



## mochoa

I love that little smoother, if it had an adjustable mouth it might be my dream plane.


----------



## racerglen

If I wanted I suppose I could cut that steel sole and…Naw..the fixed mough's just fine on a plane from the 1800's.
Still have to get rid of the chocolate brown paint hanging on it, mainly around the tote


----------



## mochoa

If it can handle that grain with no tearout than I'd say its good to go.


----------



## donwilwol

Its a keeper Glen. Is it bedded at 45? it looks like it may be at a lower angle.

2 new restored posted including the new 608.


----------



## BrandonW

I don't know what got into me, but I just purchased a WS Birmingham #4 plane because I thought it looked cool. Anybody know if these are quality tools? It looked like it was, especially judging from the frog adjustment screw etc. It was only $15 shipped, so not too much of a gamble.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180873862545


----------



## racerglen

Don, I'm not sure of the bedding, I'm not at home, but I'll put the protractor to it later ;-)
but guys the shavings aren't from the birch, but from pine..sorry, Smitty'd been talking yesterday about trying birch and Ia just took that shot to show some of the gnarly stuff it can have. After the unmeationable I used my M.F #10 to get that far


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, you don't know how close I was to bidding on that. I don't know anything about them either, but like you thought it looked cool. I'm glad you got it.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, that's funny! I saw it and wavered. I went away for awhile and it was still there, so I took a chance on it.


----------



## donwilwol

The last 2 shavings shots on the 608 are from the birch.


----------



## Brit

My name's Andy and I'm an ebayholic. I've been clean for 4 weeks now.


----------



## Brit

That is unless you include selling stuff. I just made £1000


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, my wife and I have a big flea market - antique show this week end so I'm trying to be good. I just won a 604 for $35. Its been fixed, but I want to make a jack out of it anyhow.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy….HELP ME PLEASE!!


----------



## Dcase

Don, You got that 608 restored and ready in record time. Didn't you just get it this week? Looks great.


----------



## donwilwol

Actually Dan, it came yesterday. I couldn't wait. I've wanted a 608 for so long.

Edit. Thank god my wife didn't want help cooking dinner last night.


----------



## Brit

I fear that you're a lost cause Don, sorry.


----------



## bandit571

remember THIS old guy?









The one with the ugly mouth?









Well, after an adjustment ( frog has to go all the way to the rear)









Mister Bailey #8c is now very hungry….


----------



## donwilwol

boy Andy, how many times have I heard that before.


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, I'm amazed you got that thing to cut. That's one ugly mouth!!


----------



## Dcase

Don, did you paint the 608? Refinish the handle & tote? If you did how was that even able to dry.. What is your secrete? What are you hiding from us?


----------



## bandit571

same afternoon as the Bailey was working: A Union Rust Bucket









to ready to work









to working some hardwood









Seems to do ….. ok…..I guess…..


----------



## donwilwol

Dan I sandblasted and painted the 608. The japanning was over 50% gone. Its one thing I like about the Dupli-Color Engine Enamel, it dries to the touch in 10-15 minute and I set this inside over night to dry.

I've started using brush oil (BLO based) but dries a little quicker, but to be honest, its still not completely dry.

The other good thing about the 608, all of the other parts took very little cleaningup.


----------



## BridgeCityMike

Hello Lumberjocks,
Thanks for mentioning the new CT-18. It is a radical change in plane design from everything else that is out there. Some of the features are based on last years CT-17 Dual Angle Block Plane:










In general, aesthetics are subjective. I know we can't convince every one that. Some will like the look of the two planes, others won't.










Yes, that rear tote of the CT-18 looks different doesn't it!? I have a model of one right here on my desk and it is very comfortable. I shudder to think about how much time was spent on that tote. Many 3-d printouts were made to test the feel and size and we are happy with where it ended up. We are excited about pushing the aesthetic of tools while still offering incredibly ergonomic tools. Check out John Economaki's Blog to read about the design process and details.










We know the style of our tools does not suit everyone. Aesthetics are a subjective thing. Function is not. By pushing the limits of both we create unique tools that will last many generations.

I spoke with a customer yesterday who has the CT-17 Block Plane. He agreed with me that it is the most comfortable block plane that we have ever used. Your fingers fit nicely into grooves (which are not sharp) which provide a nice grip on the plane. Ever have your hand cramp up or get tired from gripping a block plane? It does not happen with this one.

Anyway, that's my two cents.

Oh, and Conrad of Sauer and Steiner has a nice list of plane makers, check out their cool designs as well:

Brian Buckner

Raney Nelson

Bill Carter

Karl Holtey

Wayne Anderson

Ray Iles

St. James Bay

Ron Brese

Gerd Fritsche


----------



## Mosquito

Not going to lie, at first I thought that was going to be all spam, but that list was very fun to look through… Those Sauer and Steiner planes… wow


----------



## Bertha

^Thanks, Mike! I have no doubt that those planes were engineered to be among the top tools around. I am glad to see exclusive manufacturers and see that they command high prices, as they should. BridgeCity planes remind me of futuristic Holteys. I'm more of an old school plane guy but I certainly respect both. I forgot to mention Ron Brese above. Good call! I still think my favorites of all time are the Marcous. 
.


----------



## Brit

Glad I didn't waste my money buying you that Holtey way back at the beginning of this thread then Al. I had my finger on the trigger, but something was stopping me. It must have been intuition that the Holtey wasn't really you're dream plane after all. Either that or it was my bank manager.


----------



## Bertha

^lol, Andy. I posted that carnival of Marcous above to suggest an alternative to you What was it again that I was buying you in return, a Handyman #4?


----------



## Dcase

Mike, like I said the other day what I like about the Bridge City planes is that you guys are coming out with completely unique and original designs and concepts that really stand out above all the others.

Al, That miter plane in the picture you just posted may be the most beautiful plane I have ever seen. They are all amazing but that miter just stands out.

Don, I use the same kind of paint when I repaint a plane. I put 5 sometimes more coats on and I put the last coat on really thick. It does dry to the touch fast but I find it takes at least a day before its really dry. The paint is really good quality stuff, it goes on nice and even. I have never had any problems with it dripping.


----------



## donwilwol

The CT-18 looks extremely uncomfortable. I'm sure its not, but I would certainly need to hold one before I bought it. Al, I'm with you on the Marcous planes.

But alas, like Andy, my lack of fortune keeps me from my dreams.


----------



## donwilwol

I did it this time. I think I stumbled and the trigger went off.

And the worst part about it, its probably the first plane I've bought that is actually worse than it looked in the pictures.

It's just to create a 4 size jack, and I know I could have done it with a $6 no-name, but I got this idea in my head. Andy's right…..no hope for me.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice Don. Needs some serious work. Looks like the side was welded, but I know you're up for the task!


----------



## Dcase

Ya that Bedrock looks like it was taken to hell and back but I am sure you will be able to make it usable again. I have taken on challenged cases like this before so I know it can be done. This one might take you 2 days though. lol


----------



## Bertha

^Lol, Don, "needs restoration"


----------



## BridgeCityMike

Ah right, I forgot to mention Philip Marcou


----------



## donwilwol

what do you think. Painted the sides to help hide the weld. Used some prototype knob and totes. Sweat heart iron. Sweat. Had to prove it wouldn't take 2 days, but it came back apart after the photo shot and nothing was tight. The paint wasn't exactly dry.


----------



## Bertha

Don's not satisfied with standard Bedrocks anymore. He's building racing Bedrocks now!!! What is that camber, and RG-4? That's some hogger!


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not as unhappy as I was. The biggest thing was I didn't notice the kidney shaped hole (completely my fault). The sweat heart iron makes up for it. The tote was in such bad shape its made Smitty's #62 tote look new. Even the knob is questionable whether its even worth repairing, but hey, I wanted a 4 size jack, and that's what I got. And it looks pretty cool, kidney shaped hole and all. The cap iron and cap iron cleaned up nice and bright. They are certainly not bedrock vintage.


----------



## Brit

That's a 'nightrider' plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, skimming notes… unhappy totes… night ryder… (huh? Andy's a Hasselhoff fan??)... kidney-shaped hole is bad, Don's fault… Wha?


> Huh


?

Very nice work, Don!


----------



## ShaneA

Nice work on the 608 Don.

I think the BCT planes look like some kind of medical or surgical tools. Cool, but so spendy…i could not even entertain the idea of buying a "cheap" one.


----------



## bhog

Don if you get bored try french polishing a set instead of the BLO.I really like bysakhi (sp?) dark seedlac.Its got a redder tint.Kinda sucks mixin up but dissolves pretty quick.I have also used button lac.Shellac dries so quick and you can build up a beautiful finish pretty quickly.


----------



## racerglen

Can't hardly believe you managewd to make that from the that before Don..and speedy as well..
Racing to get er dun !
Beauty !


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Brandon. You asked for some action shots with the circular Union. I see there is a little learning curve to using this. Dan any pointers? Anybody?


----------



## donwilwol

I'll probably post this here on LJ's once I've finished it. I'd love your input.

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/05/02/what-planes-do-i-need/


----------



## lysdexic

"Learning curve." Nice pun.


----------



## lysdexic

Don, I agree with your blog and I think most "wood." Your blog entry nicely illustrates the problem that most of us have. First, you state that you need a smoother, a jack and a jointer. I wholeheartedly agree, those are all you really need. In contrast to this statement, you discuss 15 different planes and illustrate 20 with a conclusion statement of "many, many, many more planes to be purchased or made."

Your blog entry does a nice job identifying what we need and illustrating what we want.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, you painted the whole 604 and added racing stripes! You've taken this whole thing to a new level! Thanks for the action shots on the compass plane. I think those things are awesome and they look like a lot of fun to use.

Now I'll read your blog.


----------



## racerglen

Nice write up Don, very well put !


----------



## BrandonW

Nice blog, Don. I found it interesting that you consider the 5 1/2 a smoother. I generally keep a cambered iron in mine, but this could be the subject of a beneficial discussion.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I do keep my #5 1/2 as a smoother/jointer. After reading your post I went to gore, and you are right, its listed as a jack. I may have to pull the one I have for sale and put a camber on that puppy. I have read some discussions on the matter, and had the opinion it was to hard to work.


----------



## donwilwol

Did you guys see this post? I disagree with most of the article.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/arts-mysteries-blogs/tools-you-dont-need

I guess it shows how different woodworker work differently.


----------



## BrandonW

One thing to consider is the size variation in the 5 1/2s as well. Mine is an older model (actually I have the Union 5A), which has the 2 1/4 blade. Perhaps the later models with wider blades make really good smoothers (like the 4 1/2s). To be honest, I don't even use the 5 1/2 that much.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I think you did a very clever thing by painting the whole body of the 604. I would not have tried that in fear of the result but yours actually looks pretty cool painted.

I have my 5 1/2 set with a straight edge and I use it mostly for smoothing/shooting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, I like it. Good text and pictures, for sure. May want to decide if it's really about essential bench planes or a presentation overall of the merits /usage of each of the benchers for the points Scott made above.

Not out to change anyone's work habits, but the #5 1/4 is a very useful plane for me. It bridges the gap between the #40 scrub and the #5 jack because it's smaller and lighter than the #5 when I'm looking to traverse boards not in rough enough shape to warrant the scrub's "beat you into submission" approach to shaping wood. If you love the scrub, you might see the benefit of using a #5 1/4 in this fashion. And it's the small and agile approach to scrubbing and 'jacking' that makes the #5 1/2 the least used plane of the bench set for me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and if you figure out how to make long, gossamer shavings with that compass plane, let me know. I don't think it's possible simply because of the changing grain being worked in a curve. At least that's my story (and I"m sticking to it).


----------



## Bertha

Reproduced from : http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/arts-mysteries-blogs/tools-you-dont-need
.
Totally disagree. Bolded are totally absurd stances and complete lols. 
.
I'd go so far as to say this author has lost all credibility with me (IMO).
.
1) *Block plane*-I've had several of these over the years. The only new plane I ever bought was a jewel-like LV LA block plane. It's a lovely tool I never use. I bought it for planing end grain, but never use it for that. I use my humble wood bodied smoother, typically the sharpest plane in my shop. The high angle of the smoother seems to matter not at all. More about that later. I even prefer the cambered iron for this operation as it works just like a try plane. Center the plane on the high spot, holding the tool flat against the end grain. The cambered iron takes a heavier shaving there and less or none on the low side. Works like a charm.

2) *Shoulder plane*- People who have these planes love them. In a recent ww forum thread, advocates of these tools agreed they aren't always needed for planing tenon shoulders, but they ARE useful for a host of other operations such as rabbets. Well I have rabbet planes for rabbets and they work just fine. When cutting a rabbet with a rabbet plane, I need a plane that removes wood quickly. I generally don't care if there's tear out in the rabbet. I need a rabbet that performs like a jack plane, not a smoother. What I think is guys don't use rabbets to cut rabbets. They use table saws to cut rabbets and fix the error from the table saw with a shoulder plane. That seems like that's the long way. I say skip both tools and buy yourself a rabbet plane to cut rabbets. Novel!

3) *Low angle planes*- I'm not a huge fan of low angle planes in general. I don't like what happens to the back of the iron (wear bevel) and many of these planes aren't significantly lower angle than normal planes. I think the chief advantage of a low angle plane is that it has a stiffer load path between the wood and the plane's sole. The iron doesn't see as much bending and therefore doesn't have to be as thick as a normal plane. I wonder if manufacturers wouldn't be better off using thinner irons in their low angle planes. That would make them easier to grind, certainly. Maybe I'd like them more then. As it is devotees tell me these planes out perform normal planes. Well I'm happy with the performance of my normal (as well as some of my abnormal) planes. So I say skip these. But let me add the caveat that I work with woods that are notoriously easy to plane.

4) Sharpening gadgets- I've tried several sharpening gadgets. I'm convinced all of these are on the market solely to help woodworkers put off the inevitable mastery of free hand sharpening. As such, I really can't quibble with them too much. The basic honing jigs are not so bad. I bought a worksharp a few years ago thinking it would help me flatten backs on new chisels. It works, but it doesn't do what I needed. I say skip it. I also bought this delta thing years ago with a horizontal water wheel and a small grinding wheel. These things don't really replace hand work and elbow grease. Like adulthood, old age or similar inevitabilities it may well be best to put it off as long as possible. But for those of you on the quest to find the best sharpening machine, I think it's time to turn your horse around and head back to Camelot. Every thing you need is already there. Skip the gadgets.

5) *Swan neck chisels-* I'm sorry but these tools are just plain goofy. What are they for again? Levering the waste out of the bottom of a mortise? Why do I need to do that again? Skip it.

6) *Sash mortise chisels*- Are we making window sash? I don't think so. Skip it. If you want to cut a mortise, get a proper mortise chisel like this one.

7) Marking gauges with measurements on them- The point of a gauge is to transfer a measurement from one item to another. In industrial applications, guys have "master gauges" or "gauge blocks". If you are looking for precision, use master gauges (your chisels are a convenient and consistent source of repeatable dimensions). Otherwise, just use a pencil and a ruler and skip the gauge with the micrometer adjustment.

Jointer fences- Some manufacturers make these machined fences that attach to your planes to help you hold the plane square to the face. I say if you want to use a power jointer just go use it and don't feel bad about it. If you want to use a hand plane, learn how. To square an edge, get a try plane with a cambered iron and learn the trick.

9) *Combination planes* (Stanley #45, #55, #46 is iffy)- If there was ever a tool you can skip its the combination plane. The quintessential Swiss army knife of woodworking tools, these planes do a hundred and one jobs and none of them well. The way the cutters are held is goofy, and the lack of a sole is a significant disadvantage. The fact that you find pristine planes in their original packaging should be the tip off.

10) Snipe bill planes- These are traditional wooden molding planes I have never found useful. I always thought their chief purpose was to refine quirks, features found on some sorts of moldings. I have planes that produce quirks and I've never felt the need to refine one. I now wonder if they weren't used to blend certain features when 2 lengths of molding are spliced together. I've had this problem in the past. I just don't know how many people are doing architectural moldings by hand besides me. The only reason I did it was because I needed molding I was too cheap to pay for and I don't have a molder/shaper/router thingamabob.

Recently Don McConnell of Clark and Williams showed snipe bills as "entry planes" used to start features in complex moldings. Don cited documentary evidence for this, so he wasn't guessing. Don's use is impressive and convincing so you may choose to take this tool off the "skip list". With all due respect to Don, there are 100 ways to cut moldings. I've learned most of them from stuff Don wrote (Thanks Don!). I currently use a square rabbet for this job or I use my finger tip fence and I'm happy with my results.

11) *Side Rabbets*- These too are traditional planes. Mine don't work well. The throats are uneven and the cutters move sideways in use. Otherwise, they are pristine. People say these are used to adjust the inner walls of dadoes. Really? If you used a decent dado plane to cut the feature, you'd be making a mistake adjusting it's walls. I've heard guys love the Stanley version of these tools. If you are setting up shop, or looking to buy tools you don't have, I'd move this tool pretty far down on the list.

12) "Dovetail" Chisels- Some manufacturers make chisels with a triangular cross section and market them as dovetail chisels. The idea is to help you chop out the waste between tails. Problem number one is that there isn't in fact wood that needs to be removed in the acute corner of a tail. The saw removed that. So a sharp cornered chisel isn't absolutely necessary. Now it could be that if you used a saw that had a .010" thick blade, there is material very close to the corner. One possible solution is to buy a proper western dt saw which leaves a massive .020-.026" path in it's wake. This should allow you to use just about any old chisel to clean out the waste. I think it's worth noting that 18th c Anglo-American cabinetmakers didn't have dovetails chisels or indeed bevel sided chisels. They had thin square sided chisels which brings me to problem number two: When chopping out waste, you must chop a hole for the chisel to penetrate. The goal is penetration/removal of the waste. So thicker chisels are simply more work. The same logic that tells us Japanese saws are faster cutting because they are thinner and remove less wood, tells us Japanese chisels chop slower because they are thicker and remove more wood.

13) Fish tail chisels- I'd like to make some fish tail chisels. It's on my to do list. I think they would be fun. So let's pretend its sometime in the future and I am making and selling fishtail chisels. I have to look you in the eye and tell you these tools are skippable. You don't really need a fishtail chisel to clean out the waste between half blind pins. I just use a narrow chisel for that. The case for these tools is a bit better than the dovetail chisels above however. Typically you can't get your saw all the way into the corners at the bottom of a half blind pin. I think it's even harder when the drawer is lipped. I certainly try, though! If you've got money in your tool budget, these aren't a crazy purchase (though I'm not sure you need a set of them).

14) *Japanese flush cutting saws*- These tools are made from thin flexible steel and have their teeth set on only one side. I find them very…¦helpful! Surprise! Just breaking up the monotony. I only have one and I wish I had the other They are available with either the left or right sides' teeth unset. These are not traditional tools. Scratch marks on the backs of cases where craftsmen sawed moldings flush with cases attest to that. I like these WAY better than the western backed versions (which probably aren't traditional either). The advantage over a western saw is how they can reach areas western saws can't and how you can flex them to conform to non-flat surfaces. I use my left hand's finger tips to hold the saw down and slip the saw back and forth under them. The teeth are sharp and I've cut myself doing this at least once (and it hurts). I find these to be helpful, often overlooked tools.

15) *Scraper plane*- I'm really not looking to be difficult. These are great tools and they work well. But in my opinion, cabinet scrapers do essentially the same job and are a bit easier to use. They can work into depressions etc. Scraper planes might be helpful for leveling super difficult wood or veneers. Maybe this one doesn't belong in the same category as a swan neck chisel. But I would certainly start with a cabinet scraper and only buy a scraper plane when nothing else works.

I'm sure I've missed a few. That's where you come in. Be sure to add those tools that you've bought and really didn't find all that effective. Also, as always, feel free to argue if any of your favorites made my skip list. This is just my opinion at this point in time. If you've got a different opinion, share it. But I'm warning you- if anybody says anything nice about the swan neck chisel they may be forced to wear high heeled buckle shoes until they recant.


----------



## donwilwol

I guess one tool I can do without is the author.


----------



## mochoa

Don, on paper that 604 sounds revolting. I mean if you told me what you were going to do I would think it was a little crazy, but I have to admit after looking at it that thing looks really sweet! Very nice, and congrats on the compass plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, if you think I'm only a little crazy, I'm Happy


----------



## mochoa

I dont, not after seeing that plane, its nice on the eyes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^he's too dismissive of the combination planes, but then he's a traditionalist. Everything he loves is woody, and in that context it makes sense he would write off combos.


----------



## Bertha

^lol Don.
.
5) Swan neck chisels- I'm sorry but these tools are just plain goofy. What are they for again? Levering the waste out of the bottom of a mortise? Why do I need to do that again? Skip it.
.








.
Yeah, totally silly:
.
*Lock mortise chisels*, which are sometimes called "swan neck chisels" are used to clean and square up the bottom of blind mortises. This is simply one of those tools that make the job go faster and easier. *Most important it helps preserve the cutting edge of your mortise chisels *from the scraping action you would otherwise have to do. *This is also the tool that you would for carefully clearing deep, narrow, recesses when setting locks and other hardware into furniture (hence the name). The tool is built strong to take a lot of abuse.* Overall length about 12"-15"., Made in Germany. 
.
http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=EE-500-21.XX&Category_Code=&Search=swan neck
.
Some one needs to tell that crummy big box store, Tools for Working Wood, those hacks.
.
Spoken like a guy that doesn't own any swan neck chisels. Probably owns an awesome stationary mortiser, though. If they weren't so darned expensive, I'd own 20 of them. I wonder why swan necks, shoulder planes, and side rabbets are so expensive. Must be all those silly collectors, right?
.
Don't tell JusFine that shoulder planes are for losers


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, its interesting how we differ with the 5 1/2 because its one of my most used bench planes. After I run a board through the jointer/planer I will usually hit it with my 5 1/2 first to clean up the machine marks. I basically use it as a big smoother. I will do my final smoothing with a smaller plane. I also use my 5 1/2 a lot for shooting and jointing small boards. I am yet to own a 5 1/4 but I do bid on them when I see one I like so someday I will win one.


----------



## mochoa

I want a side rabbet plane, I probably dont need one but they just look sweet. That and an edge trimming plane, you know the one with the low skewed blade for end grain, probably dont need that either but its cool.


----------



## Bertha

Smit, everyone's got their right to an opinion. But when someone starts dismissing block planes, alleging that woodbodies smoothers are superior, you're out there on a limb alone. I'm not the biggest fan of low angle block planes but to say they don't have a place in your till is ridiculous. You don't like combo planes? That's OK. But you like rebate planes over tablesaws and routers? Don't like shoulder planes? Jig it back up in the tenon jig instead of a couple swipes with a shoulder? Seems like he's just trying to get a rise.


----------



## JGM0658

I responded to Adam on his blog, you can read some of my well meant sarcasm in my response. Just about every tool he mentions I have, some have saved me from tight spots, and just to make sure, I added the compass plane as another useless tool….


----------



## Bertha

.
Another stupid tool. You can execute these cuts with a table saw. 
.
All you need, mang
.


----------



## affyx

my first resto… just won on ebay… Bailey C6


----------



## mochoa

JC, the 6 is a sweet plane, I just got one a couple of months ago and I like it a lot.


----------



## Bertha

I blasted that dude. Even made a mock turtleneck lick.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I'd like a shot of the 5 1/4 camber


----------



## donwilwol

oh, and nice looking #6 JC. Its your first retro, but what other planes do you use?


----------



## Brit

Don said it very eloquently.

In defense of the side rabbet plane, let me give you an example where I would have killed for one. I had a lot of grooves to plane with my Record 044. As you know, the Record 044 was sold with a number of cutters of different widths. The problem I had was that they were all in inches and I needed my grooves 4mm wide. That's wider than the 1/8" cutter and narrower than the 3/16" cutter. Obviously, I had to use the 1/8" and then move the fence over a tiny bit, balance the edge of the cutter on the top of the groove and painstakingly plough the side of the groove down again to widen it. Of course the darn thing kept wanting to jump back into the existing groove. So I say, *GOD BLESS THE SIDE REBBET PLANE*. It is on my Christmas list.

Is it too early to have a Christmas list?


----------



## grizzman

I GUESS YOU HAVE TO POST IN ORDER TO GET TO THE CURRANT POSTING, UNLESS YOU JUST WANT TO CLICK THE BUTTON UNTIL IT GETS TO THE END, IS THERE ANOTHER WAY AL…..OPPS sorry i didnt see i had it in caps…not yelling…........


----------



## Brit

And another thing…

I never owned a block plane until a few months ago when I won a LN120 on ebay. I can't seem to put the darn thing down. Yes you can use a smoothing plane to smooth end grain, but if you can balance a 4 1/2 on a piece of hard maple 1" x 1/2", you're a better man than I am. I suppose you could use a chisel, but IMO small pieces of wood require small planes and I wouldn't be without my block now. There is also no quicker way to add a chamfer or a roundover to edges. Infinitely variable and it only takes one hand to hold the plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, your use of the #5 1/2 is how I use the #7 (quick swipes). I admit to not shooting anything, alas. A qualtity shooting boards setup like Lysdexic's is on my to-do list.


----------



## lysdexic

I subscribe to the e-version of Pop Wood and enjoy it. I read Adams column often but i never seem to "get it." I always thought my lack of understanding was because of my shortcomings or inexperience. I am starting to realize that I may not be the problem.

I agree with Auguste. Adam's prose is difficult but his message is - how do I say this - bull********************.


----------



## grizzman

hey al, i just wanted to stop on by and see what was going on in the world of planes…i really dont have a big budget to buy a bunch of planes, but i sure love em, i do have a few and they get me by, but if i was not having arm and shoulder problems, i would love to get into more hand tools, i do as much as i can, well, sorry to ramble, but i love to read here and learn about the different ones , so thanks for letting me brows some…grizz


----------



## racerglen

Grizz, just klick the little green thing at the top that says "20 new" or however many, that'll take you to the latest..


----------



## Bertha

Hey Grizzman! One's all you need, brother!


----------



## grizzman

oh wow, thanks glen, im glad to have learned that, been here going on three years and didnt know that…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not an Adam apologist, but gotta know the context. He's at Williamsburg and uses tools of that era with an associated, minimalist mindset. He wrote a blog that said the tablesaw should go. That drew some ire but also got some people a-thinkin'. Similar theme with the Anarchist author: What tools do you Really Need? If you want to think about it, Adam's column above is food for thought. If you don't, it's entertainment or BS.

I like him, FWIW. He's a little snarky, which I like, and knows more about traditional furniture making than I'll ever eat.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I see your point, but think about it, what tool in your shop do you really need. You can take any tool, and discover another that will perform the task. Don't have a #4, then use a #3 or a #5. Don't have a table saw, grab a hand saw or a band saw or a jig saw or a circular saw. Jig saw or bandsaw or bow saw.

He did his job, he got people to the site.


----------



## Brit

I don't buy that Smitty. If he had entitled the blog 'Tools *I* don't Need' then fair enough, but he didn't. Instead he called it 'Tools *YOU* don't Need'.

I read his blog regularly and enjoy it, but he definitely set out to provoke a response with that entry. Still I don't want to be too hard on him. After all, if I had to walk around in stockings all day, I'd probably have a distorted view of right and wrong too.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty do you have a link to his Table Saw blog?


----------



## Bertha

^that was the first time I ever heard of that guy. So, now knowing that he's a Williamsburg guy, let's count the inappropriate comments I made to him: 1) made fun of his mock turtleneck and 2) accused him of having a monster cabinet saw and stationary mortiser. I should really learn a bit more about people before I bash them.
.
That's advice I'm probably unlikely to take


----------



## BrandonW

It wouldn't be nearly as entertaining if you took that advice, Al.


----------



## Brit

Mauricio - Here is the link to his tablesaw blog entry.

Al - I must admit that when I read your comment on his blog, I nearly wet myself. The thing is though, you can't really go back and admit that you didn't know the first thing about him before you posted your comment can you? My recommendation is to just lay low for a while and tomorrow it will be yesterdays news.


----------



## Dcase

Don makes a good point, you really can pick just about any tool and find a way to get by without having it. I have yet to get a bandsaw in my shop and I have many times "needed" to use one but I have always been able to find other ways with other tools to do the task.

I think his article was poorly written and came off the wrong way. All of the tools he listed are tools that you could go without but the way he says it makes it come off like you should go without them. I don't even really understand the point in writing a blog like that. All of us could come up with a list of tools that we think are not needed and I am sure we would all get feedback telling us otherwise. Andy said it best, he should have wrote it as "Tools I don't need and the tools I use in their place" not "Tools YOU should skip because I skip them"

Smitty, I used to use my #7 as you do but when I got my 5 1/2 I started going with that. The way my planes are kept on a shelf behind my bench I just find it so much easier to reach up and pull down the 5 1/2. Its lighter, smaller so it takes up less bench space when I have it kept out. I just personally really like the size of the 5 1/2 its not to big, not to small, not heavy its just right.


----------



## grizzman

al, just lock yourself into your shop, with your new locks, no one can get in there after you, take some gummy bears in there and work on the wormy wood….lol….....


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for the link Brit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Thanks for finding that, Andy!

We're on the same page here, I think. Adam is stirring the pot, or stirring thought, or whatever. Suppose I agree with Adam and admit I don't need those tools? So what? Doesn't mean I'll get rid of them, or stop wanting them, or decide those not in agreement are missing some kind of Ultimate Truth? Don't think so. It may, however, steer my future acquisitions a bit, or set me on a path to try something a different way next time I think I want a fishtail chisel. Good. It's a hobby, and I want to learn and explore. An old prof of mine used to say, Confusion is the Womb of Learning, with utter conviction being it's Tomb. I'm good with that, and think it applies here to both me and Adam.


----------



## mochoa

Thats my new tag line Smitty!


----------



## mochoa

Who said it originally?


----------



## Dcase

I just read Adam's blog about Tablesaws in the link that Andy posted and after reading it I found someone left a comment that I thought was dead on. Their comment was

"Adam,

There are a lot of things we use today that are not really essential. Cars aren't essential… we can walk. The kitchen stove isn't essential… we could build a nice cooking fire in the back yard. Etc.

That doesn't mean anyone wants to live without them.

Sure, my table saw isn't really essential… but pity the fool who tries to take it away from me."


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

lol, Mauricio! 

That line, and juggling, are two of the things that have stuck with me the longest from my College Days…


----------



## BrandonW

Who said it originally?

Just attribute it to "Smitty's old prof."


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

lol, Mauricio! 

That line, and juggling, are two of the things that have stuck with me the longest from my College Days…

Prof. T.O. Nitsch


----------



## Brit

Yes we're definitely on the same page Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, delayed double posting…

I love this thread.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, great comment, puts things in perpective.


----------



## mochoa

Prof. Nitsch has been given credit…


----------



## lysdexic

I'll do the crawfish a little here and say that "BS" when spelled out comes off as aggressive. I didn't mean it as such. My point is that his point was kinda meaningless. Kinda BS.


----------



## bandit571

Another Friday, another Rust Hunt. I have my eye on three places to scout out. There is also that Antique store with the Stanley #80 scraper that I don't need. Sitting here at my new computer desk, planning tomorrows "assault". Going to go looking for a 5-1/2. or maybe a #6 in the wild. The rustier the better (and cheaper). Maybe another Union #3c is lurking out there…..


----------



## BrandonW

Good luck Bandit. I hope you find a Stanley #1 for dirt cheap.


----------



## james04

Those are some really nice planes!


----------



## racerglen

Easier than the protractor, Don, the Greenslade is the same pitch as the 605.5 and the M.F. 10 
behind.


















now..returning to an earlier theme..








Tote angles..in front my LV low angle block with their added handle..in behind their scraper plane, with

an Ohio tools transitional behind, the block handle's the same angle as the Ohio, but the scraper has that upright stance like the other Veritas planes ????









Strange..and the handled block works very nicely.


----------



## bhog

Glen,nice pics .I wish my shop walls looked like that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Someday maybe I'll have a Veritas plane and find out if the totes are comfortable for myself. Asthetically they are just so hard to get used to.


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon - thats funny. I'll admit that I often spend more time looking at peoples background/shop than concentrating on the subject.

:^)


----------



## Bertha

^I do the same thing, Scott.


----------



## racerglen

Thanks Brandon!

On the totes,
One thing I do notice is the block plane handle, angle or not, is more rounded and comfortable, than the scraper plane handle.
The scraper tote is also fatter .


----------



## Bertha

I really like that tote on block plane. It's kind of like having a #1 I bet.


----------



## racerglen

Lee Valley "touts" it as like a #3, it's certainly nothing like my #3, lighter and
easier to hold, not as tight to grip as the 3 is between tote n' frog.


----------



## Bertha

It's like a convertible #3
Or at least a moon roof


----------



## racerglen

Now, now..No mooning .. ;_)


----------



## Dcase

Nice planes Glen. I like that tote on the block plane.

Yesterday I bought a new wheel for my bench grinder http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2081178/30613/8-x-1-x-1-Norton-3X-Grinding-Wheel-46-grit.aspx

I had always just used the 60grit stone that came with my grinder and as long as it was dressed on a regular basis it worked well. The problem with my old wheel was it was just becoming clogged up way to often and I was having to dress the wheel before each use. So I decided to run out to Woodcraft and pick up the Norton 3x wheel. I put it on my grinder last night and started grinding away. What a huge difference in performance. First of all the wheel really does run very cool compared to the other stone. I felt almost no heat when grinding and no burning at all. The wheel also did not clog up like my old one. After grinding a few plane irons and a chisel the wheel still looked fresh as new. I am now sold on these Norton wheels and its a great upgrade if you are using a bench grinder.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I bought one of those to use in my treadle that never got finished. It's a nice wheel. They make really nice replacement wheels for the Tormek/JET but they're awful expensive.


----------



## Bertha

Hey fellas, Czech Edge is making chisels. You may already have known; I didn't. Many of them are not in production until June but this set looks like it's available. And it's FRIGGIN GORGEOUS!
.
http://czeckedge.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=16&products_id=46
.








.

Series II Chisels - 3 Piece Set
$210.00
.
Czeck Edge Series II Dovetail Chisels are the follow on chisels to our popular Series I models. They incorporate the same design features that make the Series I very popular; light weight and compact size and shape. The Series II weigh an average of five ounces and have an eight inch length overall. The benefits of each characteristic is readily apparent upon use by even the novice to hand cut joinery; a chisel that cuts as directed which may be used extensively without fatigue.

The Series II chisel blades are O1 tool steel oven hardened to RC 58-59. They are 1/4" thick at the tang and taper ground to 5/32" at the 25 degree cutting edge bevel. The side bevels are ground at 70 degrees and meet the back precisely with no flats along the entire blade length. The blade sides are also ground with a compound taper of approximately one degree from the cutting edge to just forward of the tang area.

The compound blade taper is unique to Czeck Edge Dovetail Chisels. A significant amount of blade clearance is available when chopping tails as well as the sockets for half blind dovetails. This feature also permits the chisel blade to be withdrawn very easily from a chopped cut because there is almost no lateral pressure on the blade from the surrounding wood. The ferrules are bronze which are featured on all Czeck Edge cutting and marking tools.

Tough blades need tough handles and the handles of Czeck Edge dovetail chisels are acrylic impregnated curly maple. The combination of curly maple and acrylic produces a handle that is incredibly impact resistant and attractive. Maple has the highest net weight gain of acrylic from the infusion process. Acrylic impregnation will infuse maple to the cellular level but does not fill voids or alter the aesthetic characteristics of the wood in any way. The result is that your Czeck Edge chisel handle will feel like any other wood handled tool and definitely not like plastic. The nearly four inch grip length is perfect for paring and prying and gives these chisels incredible balance.

The Series II Dovetail Chisels are available now in three sizes; 1/2", 3/4" and 1" only. These three sizes are most appropriate for casework and furniture construction based on experience and research conducted informally over the last several years including numerous discussions with professional furniture craftsman. At the moment we are offering sets only. As our blade inventory builds we will be able to offer individual sizes as well.


----------



## Bertha

^I'm so in.


----------



## BrandonW

He makes such beautiful tools. I'd love a set of those chisels, but I'm not sure I could bring myself to hitting them with a mallet.

I purchased a bird-cage awl from him a little while back, but I still need to turn the handle for it. I have some cherry burl that will be the perfect match.


----------



## RGtools

Brandon….is the bird cage woth the asking price? I have pondered it a few times. Usually when I have a project that Bristles with nails.

The response to the Adam blog has been interesting. I agree with parts of it (Fishtail chisels are not on my wishlist)...but again it really depends on how you work. I can do without a TS most of the year, but I am not about to sell it (yet) because that one time a year I need it….I REALLY need it.

100 posts behind takes a whole break to get through.

Al be proud and ashamed of yourself. Alternate hourly.


----------



## donwilwol

100 posts behind takes a whole break to get through.

And 100 post can happen during an hour meeting. (customers don't respond well to checking email during a meeting)


----------



## BrandonW

Ryan, like I said I haven't even turned the handle for the birdcage awl, so I can't speak from experience yet. I purchased the kit directly from the guy who makes it (Bob, I think is his name) at a Highland Hardware event, so it was $20 even (no shipping / no tax).

Here's the kit: http://czeckedge.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=13

The finished awls that he sells have a nicer ferrule than the ones in the kit, but for me it was either a $20 kit or nothing at all.


----------



## Bertha

^Man, I just like all that stuff. That awl is pure sweetness. My marking guage is a Czech Edge in Blackwood.
.


----------



## Bertha

^I'm also kind of partial to the ones at Japan Woodworker that Waho likes.
.








http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=04.176.02&dept_id=13220
.
Of course, they have a more affordable version too:









http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=07.051&dept_id=13220
.
For the Fesfools around here, check out the handtool Systainer, lol. 
http://japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=25.801.012.11&dept_id=23625


----------



## Bertha

I'm positive that Lysdexic has the garden tools Systainer.
.








.
Scott's Wife grows some awesome carrots.
.


----------



## JGM0658

Sorry but this time we differ Al, I hate the czech edge guy and won't buy anything from him or anybody who sells his stuff. I stopped buying LN because of that. The guy is a racists, I had a flame war with him on the Webnet forum and it is one thing to sling personal attacks another to generalize all people from Mexico because I am Mexican.

Plus, IMO Blue Spruce makes better chisels and marking knives. Blue Spruce is the one who started with the filled wood handles.


----------



## Dcase

Al, Those Chech Edge chisels look sweet.

Crazy thought? Do you guys think I could turn my broken router plane iron into a marking knife of some sort? After all I all ready spent hours sharpening the damn thing.


----------



## JGM0658

Hmmm..I don't know Dan, I just had one of my Veritas hold fast break. Anyhow looks like you could cut the broken edge and maybe solder a tang to put into a handle. I think it is too thick though..it might be good for something like straight lines but not for marking dovetails.


----------



## Bertha

^I did not know that, JGM. 
.
Hmmm, that's unfortunate news
.
I was going to make a joke here about the unfortunate news being that you are Mexican but I thought it probably wasn't a good idea I grew up in Texas and trained in Albuquerque. If I didn't like Mexicans, it would have been tough going for me. I'll get back to the tools in a second but my Mom used to live up near the PA/DE border where most of the mushrooms in the U.S. are grown. It was seasonal work and the workers had established almost a little Mexican town there. It was like a clean little village with fantastic food and all sorts of bright textiles. No crime at all. I don't speak Spanish but they used to let me hang out there. Earned my respect for life. 
.
Blue spruce is the nectar of the Gods. 
http://www.bluesprucetoolworks.com/
.








.








.


----------



## Bertha

.
insane.
.








.
obscene.


----------



## Bertha

JGM, you broke a holdfast? That's friggin manly. How on Earth did you do that?


----------



## BrandonW

JGM, hopefully Lee Valley will replace the holdfast-those are expensive!

Dan, I don't know about a marking knife, but I'm certain that Mauricio will try to convince you to use it for making woodthreads somehow.


----------



## JGM0658

No big deal Al, I can take a Mexican joke, heck I know some myself…  That is not the point and I "know" you, my objections is not something someone says against me..calling me a mexican asshole on a flame war is no big deal, stating that Mexico is a failed country full of wet bags or drug dealers kind of shows your true colors.

Anyhow, getting back to the marking knives, I got the BCT marking set which I believe at that time were commissioned by BCT for Blue Spruce to make. I love it, it is certainly one of my most useful tool, forget pencils…


----------



## JGM0658

LOL..don't know…it just broke, maybe it was defective, I have had it for years….I am hoping Brandon is correct and they replace it.


----------



## waho6o9

JGM = Superman, breaking holdfasts wow that's amazing Superman


----------



## Bertha

^totally agree Waho! JGM, I'd be shocked if they don't replace it. Definitely let us know if they don't. 
.
I have a Mexican fraternity brother named Carlos who was actually a classically trained trumpet player. Played with the Orchestra then went on to play in a band called the Pietasters. He's one of those lawyers that destroyed Napster, RIAA I think. Anyhow, he wore the Mexican thing out; worked amazingly well with the chicks. He'd spin some long yarn about how he escaped a pack of guerilla fighters crossing into Texas, etc. etc. 
.
All you guys with BCT stuff! I think Blue Spruce and Ray Iles are about the best thing going. If I had only one set to buy from Blue Spruce, it'd be those butt chisels. The long parers are really nice but I find myself going to wide'ish butt chisels when I'm cleaning up joints. Not sure why I like them so much. Like a cigar has mouthfeel, I guess a chisel has palmfeel (leave that one alone, Lysdexic). I like how you can "draw" the edge of a wide chisel on the skew. Like a little mini plane.


----------



## Texchappy

Shame to hear about Czeck Edge. Was eyeing them after a response to looking for a marking knife. Guess its back to Japanes, Hock, or Blue Spruce.


----------



## SamuelP

If they don't replace it find a local blacksmith. You will be happy.


----------



## JGM0658

I don't know sprevratil I don't think it can be fixed.


----------



## 33706

I'm curious…Has anyone ever bought a plane or other tool on eBay, and after the deal is done, they contact you demanding that you post feedback? Especially when they have not done the same for you yet? I've had two sellers ask what's up, neither deal was exceptional and I took the high road by saying nothing….should I give them a big fat negative for overstated condition or crappy packaging job? These are people both of whom have 100% ratings…what could they possibly want?


----------



## JGM0658

If I had only one set to buy from Blue Spruce, it'd be those butt chisels.

I would buy them too, they are the thing to have on job sites, the cheap Irwin chisels loose their edge in no time.


----------



## Bertha

Poops, those guys can be obsessive about the number of positive responses they get. It's like in kindergarten when you got a better colored star than your classmate. I've told one before that I was very happy with the transaction until they started pestering me. Some clown gave me negative feedback once. I paid him and he never shipped it. I think it was before paypal or at least in its infancy.


----------



## BrandonW

Poopie, yeah, I'd let them know that you weren't totally satisfied and that you were doing them a favor by not leaving them feedback at all. If they really want (honest) feedback, then sure you can give it to them.

WOW, JGM. That holdfast should be made out of material that shouldn't break like that. I'd definitely send that photo to Lee Valley, especially for what those holdfasts cost.


----------



## SamuelP

Throw that thing out and get some made.


----------



## RGtools

I never thought I would see a veritas break like that…what the heck where you doing JGM?

Note to self…do not piss off JGM.

I want the marking knife from them so bad (blue spruce)


----------



## Bertha

RG, for what you get, I don't think the price is bad at all. I mean, a marking knife is the type of thing that'll last forever. I smile every time I pick mine up. I hope my marking knife isn't a racist. I did use "black" wood, after all. I should have used a Mexican wood. That would have really shown them


----------



## Bertha

*I never thought I would see a veritas break like that…what the heck where you doing JGM?*
.


----------



## Dcase

Poopiekat, I don't think I have ever had someone really bother me about leaving them feedback. Unless your experience with the seller was really bad I would just give them their positive even if its just a simple "Good Seller Thanks" They are just looking for more feedback count so they can get a higher seller ranking. I usually just give everyone a positive feedback. I would only leave a negative if there was a really big issue. I have left one neutral before.


----------



## bandit571

Notes from a Rust Hunt: Went out to a couple places today. One was CLOSED until saturday, drat.

Went to an Antique Store (again) saw a few items. Right inside the door, a refurbished Stanley #4 @ 40 (pass)

on a shelf halfway through the store, three planes; A cofin smoother, sans iron


Code:


 $18 (?? PASS),  An OHIO #5-1/2

 45 ( ?? Pass) and a little low angle block plane @$8. Hmm, it has a breakout on one side? how about $4? SOLD.









Not too bad, not too rusty. Took it apart, half a pound of sawdust came out from under the throat plate. As for that breakout









And a look at the insides









Ok, this store has a"barn" ( ex-lumber yard) and in it were the rest of the day's BUYS









Just think, I paid a whopping $4 for this









Stanley #80. It does need some work, though









But the iron/blade is in good shape









It has the "Triangle Logo". One more item was bought, for a whole $1 ( that's $9 so far) just a saw set









Just need to learn how to USE one, now.

Also seen 9 but NOT bought) a 22" wood bodied plane, with iron, but no tote, Broken off. A small, pressed steel "block plane" like object, didn't even ask how much.

A second Flea Market: Another Low Angle Block Plane @ $5. Pass. Why? Not a LOW angle, maybe 10 years old, and NO iron in sight. A few handsaws,

mostly with black plastic handles ( $4? really??? NO!)

So, that was MY day. Rain held out until i needed to get out of the van, and into the house.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, that Ohio 5 1/2 does not sound like a bad deal to me. If its in decent shape I would pay 45 for it out the door no problem.


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, nice haul. Do you recall if the Ohio 5 1\2 had the frog adjuster screw?


----------



## bandit571

I THINK I saw one under the frog. I will give you two an address, first one there gets the Ohio #5-1/2

It is on East main street, in Anna, Ohio. Come into town off of I-75, IF you reach the stop light, you have gone too far. There is that little Coffin Smoother, AND a long jointer plane, both wood bodied. Smoother lists ( at this store) for $18, without the iron. An Iron IS in the long jointer plane, but it's tote is broke off. Anybody want a cleaned up Stanley #4? $40 out the door…


----------



## Bertha

Bandit, you're going to love that #80 once you get her going. That's the most desirable era of blade to me.


----------



## donwilwol

if your headed back there PM me what you'd want to grab it and ship it to me, assuming it has the adjustment screw


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I don't want it bad enough to make the 6 hour drive down to OH..  What I meant was if I went to a local store and saw it there I would probably buy it.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like I might have to try the "Shock Treatment" on the #80. Then a little milling as well.

Don W; PM on the way..


----------



## bandit571

I have two #5 in the shop now, don't really need another one. I also have two #4s as well. Don't need the $40 Stanley #4. That place does have a bunch of handsaws, though, I might just have to start buying saws again. Maybe after a few more of mine sell, eh?


----------



## DaddyZ

Check out cjwillie finds on the pulse page(Garage Sale)


----------



## donwilwol

I had a little time to work on my jointer fence today. Its not quit done. I'll post a project when its finished.

More pic's here.


----------



## Brit

Poopiekat - I bought a tool on ebay.co.uk last summer when I was working in Denmark every week. It arrived at my house after I left home one Monday morning. I wasn't going to be back until very late Friday night. Anyhow, on Wednesday evening, the seller contacted me demanding to know why I hadn't left him any feedback yet. His tone was really aggressive saying things like "You've had the tool since Monday and the very least you could do is leave me some positive feedback after I wrapped it so carefully for you."

Anyhow, I thought I'd have a bit of fun with him so I emailed him back and simply said, "I always leave feedback, but only after I've looked at the goods." His retort was "Why the hell haven't you opened the packet?" So I explained that the packet was in England and I was in Denmark and that I wouldn't be home until Friday night. He then got all apologetic and said that he needed to learn to be more patient. I did leave him feedback, but it probably wasn't the feedback he wanted to receive.

Personally, I think the whole feedback thing is given too much emphasis on ebay.


----------



## Brit

Hey Don - I went on ebay.co.uk today. Don't worry, I was just window shopping. Anyhow I saw this and thought of you.


----------



## donwilwol

Poopiekat, I've had similar experiences. I do usually leave feedback, but sometimes it takes a month or so. I have never asked a buyer to leave feed back.

Andy, that's a nice lot. I've bid on a few like it here in the states, but they wound up going way over my budget. I think sometimes people forget to add shipping to the final cost.

Bandit, you do find some nasty stuff. That 80 looks terrible. Have at it. I have to admit, i'd have bought the broken block too, if for nothing more than parts. For $4, it was worth it.


----------



## Brit

Don - That's a nice stable fence. Did you drill an extra hole in your 608 or were there two there already? It might be good to make an additional fence that isn't so tall for boards that aren't as wide as the piece you're using it on in the photos, otherwise the front of the fence might hit the edge of your vise. Just a thought.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy the holes were already there. I already had plans to build a shorter one, maybe 2 or 2 1/2". I wanted to test this out first. I got a chance to actually use it today, besides just a few test boards. It seems to work well.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice Don. That looks like it will work pretty well. Like you said, I'd probably opt for a shorter one (as well) to joint boards that aren't as wide as that one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Friday's Random Photo, #1: Did a top-shelf "medium camber, polished edge" work up on the iron in the #11 Belt Plane. The same plane that got a sever sole lapping last week. Here it is in a shavings shot after being pushed across the face of a piece of 1×8 white pine.


----------



## Bertha

^gangster!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Might keep me from wanting a 164 enough to do something silly…


----------



## JGM0658

I never thought I would see a veritas break like that…what the heck where you doing JGM?

Just tightening a board I was going to make dovetail unions, and to top it off I am starting to get arthritis, I cannot tighten as hard anymore, and in any case I never did. I am a firm believer of tightening just enough to keep it secure/bolted etc.

sprevratil, I think you are right, probably try the Gramercy ones, seems a lot of guys on this thread like them a lot.


----------



## JGM0658

No hub caps on a Mercedes Al…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy crap, JG, just looked at the pic of the break! I have that tool and cant imagine it would break that way. Certainly they'll replace it!! I love the Veritas hold down, and have beat down varieties to. Wouldn't do without the Veritas. Let us know the outcome…


----------



## bandit571

progress report on that #80; We are getting there. All that crud is coming off, and landing on me, dang it. Went and bought ( BOUGHT???) some new 80 grit, and 320 grit papers. Charged up both batteries for my mikita, and chucked up a wire brush. Dug up my old 12" long mill file. Wrapped a sheet of 80 grit around the file, and "milled' the base smooth and flat









I had all the bolts out and cleaned and oiled them up. I also took that "bar' that holds the blade out and cleaned it up









along with the blade itself. Even got a start on a sharpening. The body got a heavy dose of wire wheel & 80 grit hand sanding. All done on the Back Porch Bench, with a Thunderstorm going by just downtown. Used a pair of Visegrips "Finger clamps" to hold parts in place will I worked them over. As for that body









about ready to mask & paint, I think…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Saturday's Random Photo: The #11 is still on my mind, so here's a shot before a more extensive rehab. I think it'll get an ER soaking and a paint job to hide the weld repais on each side, near the mouth.


----------



## bandit571

Are we there yet???









Are we there yet???









almost there???









Just around the next bend??









yep, we be there, now









From $8.56 in scrap metal to …...something good, maybe???


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice indeed, Bandit!


----------



## LukieB

Any of you guys ever re-paint the orange on a Stanley lever-cap?? And if so any insight on brand, color, sheen?? I'm in the middle of restoring a #4 and #5 Type 18 set. One of them looks really good and the other is in rough shape, and I want em to match. Any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## RGtools

I have been giving thought to using baked on enamel to create a cool effect there. I used the process as a jeweler to make things like this:



















Texturing the backdrop behind "STANLEY" would be the fun part give that iron is a tad harder than silver and gold.


----------



## donwilwol

Lukie, I've used rustoleum to repaint the background. The ones I've painted were read. I typically like them better without, but use a gloss orange and it should be close enough for nobody to tell. But I do like Ryan's baked on enamel.

todays flea market finds.










A stanley #29
A stanley #7
2 stanley #5
A Millers Falls #900
A Dunlop #4
A Wards Master #4
An American Boy Block
A stanley #130 
A 110 block
What I thought was a 110, but its not, Any ideas


----------



## racerglen

Geeze Don…I stopped at a garage sale t'day and all they had was

"female" (big, bigger and wee little) clothes, dishes, pots and '60's "sterios"..

Can I move to your neighbourhood ?

Or maybe Bandit's ?

;-)


----------



## lysdexic

Nice to be back in the shop. That's enough for me today. Happy Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## BrandonW

Wow, nice dovetails, Scott! Happy cinco de mayo!


----------



## lysdexic

The dovetails…....meh

What about the plastic margarita glass with the pink base and a lime. That's what I'm talking about.

Dovetails…..whatever. :^ )


----------



## Bertha

Dovetails….whatever.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Scott…great work on the dovetails.


----------



## lysdexic

Random pic of orangeness


----------



## lysdexic

RG,
Did you make the One Ring to rule them all,
One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all
and in the darkness bind them?


----------



## lysdexic

Don.
What type is that #7?


----------



## ksSlim

Sinko da mayo? Why do some celebrate the demise of a ship full of a condiment? What's next the tooth of tobasco?


----------



## thedude50

Well as usual I will tout the benefits of using the original and still the best finish for your orang pait that is Japan Paint and the standard orange japan color is still the right color I have a suplier in New York and they sell the best Japan paint this is the paint that lasts one hundred years so it has to be the best IMHO nothing else comes close a Pint of the orange is only like 8 dollars or something like that and it will last 100 years tough to argue with that kind of sucess.


----------



## LukieB

RG- That baked on enamel looks fancy…maybe too fancy, but very cool.

Don- Thank you, and why can't I find anything like that at my local flea markets??

Scott, very nice dovetails, plastic margarita glass, and ring joke, LOL

Dude- Do you have any contact info for this supplier in NY? That sounds like just the ticket.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kudos on the orangeness, marg glass, and dovetails!


----------



## bhog

Scott,,lol Drunk posting again?


----------



## Dcase

Random Sunday Photos…

This is the first plane I ever did a a full restoration on. Trustworthy #3 size… 


















And heres a Stanley #122 that I have had for a couple years. Its currently in the parts box. I still keep an eye out for the parts I need but I haven't had any luck finding.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, I think the #7 is a type 5.

Dan, I like the photos. Parts for transitional are hard to come by. The trustworthy looks great.

It looks like wooden leg vises are the craze. I saw several at the flea market yesterday.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

More Randomness:

Can you guess the contents of the Evaporust bag? Hint: Which one comes first?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is an Excellent Trustworthy. Never seen one before…


----------



## RGtools

Scott…I have made thousands, sometimes I see them in my sleep; And it's been years.

Great shop pics by the way.

Finally figured out a way to have my shop work in hybridized mode…I'll have to take a picture before I convert back to Luddite. I had way too many identical parts on the project I am doing right now to mill everything by hand. The bad news Is I don't have a working jointer, the good news is all the parts were small and easily worked flat on a face and edge with two jack planes (one RG3 on RG0 both set pretty light).


----------



## affyx

today's flea market find was a "Stanley" 5-1/4… but I think the only thing Stanley was the SW blade. the frog bedding seems to be type 6 but there is nothing written inside the (right hand thread) brass knob nor are there any forge letters under the tote nor on the frog, also no Stanley stamped on the lateral adjuster… does anyone know who made 5-1/4s in the type 6 style?

early lat-adjuster, two groove frog bed, square head frog screws, corrugated base, rectanglular lever cap spring and rounded top frog all '6-ish' - I have 4 hard earned dollars invested thus far…


----------



## 33706

*@ Bandit:* Nice lookin' #80. What is the correct paint to use on these? (ooops, edited)


----------



## racerglen

Poopie, just pulled my 80 down, same type strap as Bandit's but mine's nickle plated and you can read the Stanley name, new brittain conn, pattent # and a 5" marking.
Patents are 6-2-14 and 6-23-14
(sneaky edit..)
Did mine gl;oss black to match the spokeshaves etc


----------



## 33706

Thanks, Glen! I mis-spoke in my original post, now I'm wondering which tool it was with the fragile bail-retainer thingie! I could go for a nickel-plated one! I bought a Kunz vomit-green #80 just to get the blade for my stanley, I'll hafta go see what that one has for a retainer strap now.


----------



## waho6o9

Major drool, again.


----------



## 33706

For those who saw me complain about the retainer on a Stanley #80, oopsie, the tool I was thinking about is the Stanley #66. (I shoulda stayed in bed) Mine has a strange retainer for the cutter, looks like it could be wrecked by simply overtightening the thumb-screw. Was there ever a re-design of this retainer on later model 66s? I just bought the Lee-Valley replacement cutter set for this, and I'm worried about the fragile nature of the retainer, looks like you'd need to heat up the prongs to set it into the body properly.
*wahoo69: * wow what you've got there is the Wurlitzer of molding planes!


----------



## ShaneA

JC, looks to be a bit of a frankenplane. Looks like a transitional cap. Lat adjuster and depth adj knob do not look original to a stanley. Interesting plane.


----------



## donwilwol

JC, what does the number in front of the knob read. It doesn't look like 5 1/4 to me. I'm with Shane on this one, but of parts from here and there.

Here is the #7 cleaned up. Not painted. It in pretty nice shape for its age.









Same with the 130, just cleaned up and sharpened.


----------



## affyx

Don it has the letters "No" followed by zero, five then a small one over a small four. click on this pic to see the right side:


beautiful #7!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here's the 66 cutter retainer I've got, PK. Hope it helps, it's everything needed to hold the irons as I've used it.










And this is destined for the before and after thread, but here's the finished #11 refurb:

Before:










After:


----------



## thedude50

Here is the link to my Japan supplier the quarts are around 60 bucks but they have some pints in some colors check out there killer orange japan this is a double baked process and it hard as hell and simply is the best paint for a plane IMHO http://www.libertyonthehudson.com/japan_colors.html

there is a different page for black Japan I have re painted 12 big planes since i opened this quart and you can barely tell i have used any at all.


----------



## thedude50

I have two really nice planes to give you guys first dibs at the first is a wonderful 289 and the price is good 325.00 on this if your seriously interested pm me here and ill email you photos the second one ia a beautiful 46 asking price is 200 dollars all serious offers will be entertained a strong offer will buy these planes today as in Monday Tuesday ill post these in the main area of the site


----------



## donwilwol

JC, I think what you have is an ohio tool #05. Take a look at mine

Smitty, nice job on that #11.


----------



## affyx

thanks Don!


----------



## Bertha

^didn't y'all learn anything from that article? You can do without scraper planes


----------



## donwilwol

hey Al, I bought 3 more block planes, what was I thinking!!


----------



## JGM0658

didn't y'all learn anything from that article? You can do without scraper planes

I did not learn a thing, I have 3 and they all serve a purpose. If I can finish a surface with just a plane and scraper I refuse to sand. Some people say there is no difference in the surface, maybe it is me but I do see a difference between a cut surface and a sanded surface…


----------



## Bertha

Another plane you can live without!
.








.
veeery cool.


----------



## Bertha

JGM, I couldn't agree more. Especially if you're using an oil finish, IMO. I actually probably prefer the 80/81 over my fancy scapers. I've got a hankering for that smallish bronze LN too. I get better control with the 80/81 and I can even lift the sole a hair over a stubborn area. It seems a bit more forgiving.


----------



## JGM0658

The small LN is great, you know when you are scraping a mortise and tenon joint and the scraper goes over the perpendicular surface leaving like it crap, here is where the small LN shines, since it is a side to side blade you can toe the line and get a perfect surface without messing the one meeting the board. It is why I got it.


----------



## Bertha

I never thought of that use! Hmmm, that makes it even more delighful. I don't know about you but sometimes my shoulder plane can be agressive on tenon tearout. I'm not a big backer board guy. I'm not a big through tenon guy either, so it's usually a non-issue. I've just been admiring some of lysdexic's workbench joints though.


----------



## racerglen

The Veritas answer..works very nice !









Designed for one-handed use, this small scraping plane has an articulating palm rest for comfortable, controlled grip. This allows it to be positioned to suit your preferred grip in either hand, or for knuckle clearance when working close to an adjacent surface.

The 2" wide, 0.040" thick, high-carbon-steel blade occupies the full width of the plane body, permitting clean, accurate cuts flush against a perpendicular surface. A set screw lets you bow the blade to make fine depth-of-cut adjustments and to prevent blade corners from leaving ridges in the work. The blade is ground at 45°, allowing you to easily burnish a hook.

A fixed frog sets the blade at 20°, the optimum angle for fine scraping. The edges of all gripping surfaces are chamfered for comfort, as is the leading edge of the lapped sole, preventing it from catching or marring work. The 5-1/4" long ductile cast iron body weighs 1-1/2 lb.

Patented.

Made in Canada.

Small Scraping Plane
05P29.50 $125.00 
05P29.51 $10.00

Replacement Blade

(Al, wth is that thing you posted anyway ? )


----------



## lysdexic

Somebody called me out to post pictures of the Veritas BU jointer with Fence. So here they are. The first pic shows the attachemnt screws, the set screw and the extra holes used to store the brass screws when the fence is not in use.


----------



## Dcase

Them look like some very fine shavings coming out of that jointer. Cool pics..

I thought this was high for a 5 1/4? http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-5-1-4c-JUNIOR-JACK-PLANE-TYPE-16-/251051909648?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a73dc2210#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## Bertha

Gotta admit, that's a solid looking jointer. I was never much on jointer fences but that square edge kind of argues for itself. That pic also reminds me that I need a few more quality squares. I really like the fixed blade Starretts but man…$. The combos come in such a dizzying array of quality levels (and corresponding prices) that I can never tell whether the deal is a good one. My Brown/Sharpe and Lufkin squares measure generally true but each has its limitations. I want some monster fixed blades.


----------



## bandit571

Al: Photos of MY back yard, and out the front door:









yep, that IS the entire back yard, and a look across the street









That is an alley across the Main Drag. and Papa John's parking lot. A look "down' the street









main is a one-way street here, heading north until the split. In front of the house, it's still a two-way, just can't go too much further south from here. 8 blocks from all the rust hunt haunts…..


----------



## Bertha

I posted a long post in response to that little Veritas scraper and it's gone! Whatthehellman. 
.
Glen, that scissor plane is from Supertool's latest:
.
http://www.supertool.com/forsale/maylist2012.html
.
FT1 Tool model starts things off with Ellis Morris' March 21, 1871 patent scissor arm plough plane; hatched in Canton, oHIo, and likely manufactured by Sandusky Tool Co. of the same buckeye state, this is the scarcer model with the rosewood wedge and closed tote; formally in the Inner Sanctum, and free of any real damage, showing expected signs of standard use, the plane was made at a time when woodworkers were reluctant to give up on their prized wooden plough planes, the tool of choice for cutting a simple groove; it's possible their reluctance owed itself to the cost of metallic ploughs at the time, manufacturing processes hadn't quite become cost effective; it was just a matter of time before that happened, making the more cumbersome wooden ploughs a thing of the past, by opening the flood gates of design where everyone tried to improve on the idea of making it easier to set, and keep parallel, a fence relative to a stock carrying an iron; offered prior to Stanley's entry, and like nearly all competitors trying to become the standard design, they all were conquered by Stanley, which managed to send the #45, and later #55, to all corners of the globe; a fine of example of the American creative spirit, but something that was never going to succeed once the New Britain, CT tool giant finally woke up: http://www.supertool.com/forsale/may/f1.jpg http://www.supertool.com/forsale/may/f2.jpg http://www.supertool.com/forsale/may/f3.jpg http://www.supertool.com/forsale/may/f4.jpg $4850.00


----------



## Bertha

Bandit, that's a nice neighborhood you've got going. Grass don't get much greener. I love how lush and green the back yard is. Strong work. What kind of grass is that and what's your weed control strategy? You too, Scott; I know you've got some tricks up your sleeve. I missed crabgrass germination but hit it anyway with a pre-emergent. I'm starting to get some kill zones and it's making me worry.


----------



## bandit571

Weed control??? Just mow them down…. Those trees are part of a woods, here in the middle of town. a woods? yep, just too steep to build anything but an alley in. There is a fenced area up there, somewhere, and a very steep alley coming down the hill, heading south. Don't go down it in the winter time, you'll never stop, until you hit a brick house at the bottom. Looks like just old ohio blue-grass.


----------



## Mosquito

backyard pictures? 








That's also the view from my "shop" (i.e. I work on the patio if it's not raining or too cold)
Edit: It should be noted, it's not MY backyard, that's my parents' place…


----------



## Bertha

Nice view, Mosquito!


----------



## Dcase

These are the only pics I could find of my backyard. They are from a couple years ago or so..

My son getting ready to mess the yard up with a shovel









And here is one of my gardens


----------



## Bertha

Wow, Dan, that's a BIG garden. We've only got one raised bed 8×4'. Do you own a tractor or just a big tiller?


----------



## TechRedneck

Well if we are sharing photos, here is why I left New Jersey!









This is halfway up the 1/4 mile Driveway









View from the front porch on an early spring morning

My DR Field/Brush mower and I did get a workout this weekend! I only hog the fields once or twice a year.


----------



## Bertha

^Paradise


----------



## bandit571

I was on the porch for a reason today ( besides the nice weather) Seems i found a new use for a miter box:









A Mark I drying rack for handsaws. Just think, my Mark II can even hold three saws, and it's all yellow.


----------



## TechRedneck

Yea Al, I agree.

Taxes are low, no noisy neighbors.. however the wife complains she has to drive an hour and a half to get to any decent shopping malls. ( Smile  It is surely a different lifestyle.










I had a friend with an airplane and was able to take some shots from the air. That little bare spot in the center is where our house is. We can walk or ride to the river and fish. There is no shortage of wood around here. However getting to a Home Depot can take a while. When are you coming north for a visit?


----------



## Bertha

^Tech, I've got to go to Poca to pick up my walnut. I got three six foot sections, I'm told. Hopefully, things will slow down a bit at work and I can take you up on that offer. I'd hate to have to buy a bigger truck to haul some lumber back down


----------



## TechRedneck

Pocahontas county starts at the top of that ridge in the background. I am in southern Randolph county. 1100 square miles of it. That Ridge is Cheat Mountain. Lots of Bears, and some evidence of mountain lions. A medivac chopper went down up there a number of years ago. Took them several days to find it.


----------



## Bertha

^yeah, you're out there, Tech.
.
Hey Don, was it you that posted the estimated weight of those walnut logs I was talking about? They are 36" circumference (11.5" diameter) and 6 feet long each; there are three of them. Wet walnut. How much do y'all think they'll weigh?


----------



## donwilwol

about 200 pds each


----------



## Bertha

^Thanks, Don! The seller mentioned that he had a hydraulic engine jack and that I might have to make several trips in my 2500 (?!). I kind of figured he was overestimating the weight. I'm told that they're mostly dark heartwood. I'll have to hit you up for some end-sealing/drying ideas once I get them, Don. I'm not sure how much drying time I'll have to find/buy a mill.


----------



## donwilwol

just paint the ends. I just use left over paint from whatever I have.

A lot of sawyers say you shouldn't dry lumber in the log. I don't know why except it gets harder to saw and its unpredictable from a warpage point of view. (think re-sawing).

I've done it without any bad effects though.(but not with walnut)


----------



## jusfine

This should be an interesting weekend at Lee Valley...


----------



## racerglen

AArrrgggg..
Closest I could get would be to get my youngest to drive in from Ft.Mac..and that ain't gonna happen..
And he'd probably buy something he thinks is "neat" 
Randy, do us PROUD !
It's all up to you !


----------



## TechRedneck

Al:

you should probably debark them as well.


----------



## lysdexic

Randy, that sale is one of those circumstances where i just get overwhelmed and paralyzed.


----------



## ShaneA

Make us proud Randy!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That sounds like my kind of sale. But then, we'd each be the ones they'd impose the buying limit on, I bet…


----------



## Dcase

Al, I just have a walk behind tiller for use on my garden. Its not a really small one but its not big either. I wish I had a larger one.


----------



## RGtools

I wish I could be there.


----------



## BrandonW

Imposing buying limits-- great idea! I always hate it when I go to a used book sale and some dork showed up 2 hours early and bought all the nice books so he could resell them and make money. I imagine a tool sale would be quite similar.


----------



## mochoa

Hey guys, what is your most commonly used blade size on your router plane? Say for cleaning up dados and tennon cheacks and such, 1/2"?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think the three are 1/4", 1/2" and angled. I use the larger, what would be the 1/2", the most.


----------



## RGtools

I have one router with a half inch and one with a quarter….they get used about the same amount.


----------



## Mosquito

I've only got a 1/4" with my router plane, and I haven't used it yet lol


----------



## mochoa

Thanks guys, I need to order a vise screw for my wagon vise from LV and since I will be paying shipping anyway I was thinking of adding in a blade or two.

I'm thinking of making my own router plane with the blades, maybe I'll get the Stanley repacement blades so they will be compatible if I ever get a #71.


----------



## BrandonW

Look at the router blades from Lee Valley. I'd get a 1/4 and a 1/2.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm ready to T&G!


----------



## BrandonW

Wow, Don. That's a steal. It needs a lot of work, obviously, but you're up for the challenge!


----------



## donwilwol

I'm hoping your wrong on the "lot of work". I think an evapo-rust bath and a good sharpening should take care of it. Of course, I've been wrong before.


----------



## lysdexic

Great deal on the #48 Don - I think. What do I know about the market for one of those guys? It appears to be in great shape and I am sure that you can get into fine working order.


----------



## Brit

Looking forward to seeing that after you've worked your magic Don. I'm still kicking myself that I missed a #49.


----------



## thedude50

I am warning you guys this is off topic sort of so bear with me

Rockwell has sent me a few tools to evaluate this past year. As you know i work these tools very hard to make sure if I endorse a tool it is worth the cash or I simply tell them its junk. I do this several times a year the evaluation part not the tell them it is junk that happens a lot less often. Well our press for Rockwell has been pretty good this last year. I have been testing the thrill and the transformer. Well yesterday they sent me a revolutionary sander that is supposed to have less vibration than any sander on the market.they also claim this sander has paper that lasts up to 5 times as long as regular sanders and that the sander is almost dust free. The only Known downfall is that you have to use their paper on the sander. it is different than any paper out there on the market at this time the reason the paper is different is because you have to have it this way for the vibration canceling system to work. Well I started my preliminary testing today and this sander has just broken my no sanders in the shop policy. I made the commitment not to use sanders in the shop the day it opened and it lasted until i was asked to test this sander. So while I have not sanded on a real project for several months I did 4 hours of testing today I used only 2 sheets of sand paper in that time and they were changed because of grit change not because i needed to change the paper.. They both have lots of life in them still this alone is amazing and I said I need to share this with you guys. Then when i came in the house to cool off (it was 90) in the shop today) I went to look up the sander on retail sites. I found that Amazon is selling this killer sander for 85 dollars retail this is a great deal and should not be passed up if you think you may need a great little sander and on the issue of vibration it is as smooth or smoother than the Festool I tested a few months ago at the festool event at Ideal Saw Works. This tool is a top shelf quality sander with a 2 year warranty it picks up all the dust and I still don't know how long this paper is going to last after 4 hours of use I was amazed by this tool and wanted to give you guys the heads up on this killer tool. Lance


----------



## mochoa

Major plane envy Don!


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks for the heads up Lance and thanks for using punctuation it makes the post infinitely easier to read.


----------



## Mosquito

I finally got around to cleaning up my #4. Interestingly, the sole was in good shape (minimal rust) but the blade, sides of the sole, chip breaker, and lever cap were all pretty rusty… First time I've tried Evapo-Rust. It worked well, though my Lemon Juice and baking soda seems to work faster, the Evapo-Rust requires less scrubbing afterwards. I haven't done up the #5 next to it in the first picture yet, but I'm working on a #45 first 

Anywho:


----------



## racerglen

Damn, nuther Workmate snuck in ..;-)
Nice Chris !
Here's my 605.5 and some of that Birch, used to level the backside..









And the wood itself with one coat of mineral oil








Still havent decided what it'll be or what to do with the ends, it will be trimmed up some, maybe a serving platter or cutting board..









I'm on muscle relaxants this am after several planes, sander, then more planes, scraper planes and card scrapers on that thingie but I'm getting somewhere.
(now the two other chainsawn chunks…hmmm)


----------



## BrandonW

Scott: Thanks for the heads up Lance and thanks for using punctuation it makes the post infinitely easier to read.

Yes I agree with Scott. It's very difficult to read a paragraph with no punctuation, I'll usually read the first couple of lines and then give up. It's like trying to read an ancient Greek manuscript-they wrote in all caps, no spaces between words, and no punctuation.


----------



## lysdexic

The ironic thing is, while reading my post this morning, I realize that I left out a period. Figures.


----------



## Bertha

Can anyone quickly explain to me the purpose of a moxon vise?


----------



## Dcase

Al, from what I recall the purpose of a moxon vise was so that it would be easier to cut dovetails. With the vise on the bench you can hold wider work pieces and they are clamped at a higher hight.


----------



## Brit




----------



## Texchappy

When I look at the moxon vise I wonder about the two screw mechanisms and wonder about keeping them even. I know it must work since it's been around for 450 years but I still wonder.


----------



## BrandonW

Tex, they don't necessarily stay even, which is one of the nice features of the vise since you can hold skewed material. That said, it's not hard to align them. I built mine using veneer screws instead of the benchcrafted hardware since it was about $120 cheaper! They work pretty well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Moxon's bench didn't have but a screw in a crochet, per sketches in his "Excercises" book. Tough to work the ends of boards (think dovetailing) that way. So he also had a sketch of what Schwarz has interpreted to be today's "Moxon Vise." I think it's caught on so well because it is a portable, twin-screw face vise that's very economical to build and supports wide panels for end work at a level that's closer to the eyes than normal benchtops.


----------



## lysdexic

Al,
One word. Presbyopia.

Seriously, my understanding is that it gets fine work closer to the eye.


----------



## Mosquito

Yes Glen, another workmate… that and a 4' folding table is my "workbench" in my apartment… interestingly enough, when I go home it's just a 4' table… hmmmm…

RE: Moxon vise keeping them even… It would be similar to a…. workmate :-D


----------



## Bertha

So it's like a portable shoulder vise with dual screws? I love tools, don't get me wrong, but I'm not in any rush to build one of these. The benchcrafted one is really cool looking though, obviously. If you can see it, lol.
.


----------



## TechRedneck

For $400 schmackers you would have to do a lot of dovetails.


----------



## 33706

Al and Techredneck:
you don't have to spend $400 to own a Moxon-style vise. Look at this one built at virtually no cost, with wood on hand: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46992


----------



## thedude50

That was a great one poopicat were you able to mount the clamps some how so the don't fall off. I would do a copy of yours if i could tell how it was made. I am in need of this since i am so tall. Dovetails kill my back so i give up and do them on the wood-rat and they look hand cut too but i have 4 dovetail saws and i want to cut them by hand.Your idea would not break the bank.


----------



## thedude50

Scott I normally type my stuff using dragon naturally speaking and I forget to say PERIOD. Or COMA. I have been trying to remember that I need to edit these before I click post so you don't have to work so hard to read my stuff. I guess Punctuation matters to a lot of people but I am able to read JRR Holkin and he is worse than me his run on's are for days long.I have made a effort because it bothers some people and I don't want to piss people off I really am a nice guy and I am not stupid I am just a bad typer and I am lazy about punctuation. I dint pay attention in school till college when it mattered so I am missing some language fundamentals. I guess the other reason it doesn't bother me is my vision has gotten so bad i cant see the period. But for you guys I will continue to try to be better.


----------



## TechRedneck

Poopiekat

Thanks for the link. That is more my speed.

Man you have a lot of planes! I stopped at a few of my antique haunts on my way back from a client today. Picked up a nice Atkins rip saw and a saw set. I was really looking for some more planes. I have 10 now but am looking
for a shoulder or bull nose and other specality ones along with another dovetail saw.

This thread and all the helpful LJ's have cost me some money but I am loving every minute.


----------



## mochoa

Dude, I don't think it pisses anyone off, it's just that most of us are men who dont have long attention spans so we need our information broken off in small bite size pieces. At least thats how my brain works.

For me breaking up ideas into paragraphs helps me keep focus on what someone is saying.

It's like Dan Brown books, the tinny chapters keep your reading and make you feel smarter like you read really fast.


----------



## lysdexic

Just to be clear: $400 is for a finished, complete vise. $150 gets you all the hardware required.


----------



## 33706

Thanks, Techredneck!
Build one with some wood you've got laying around, two pipe clamps that don't get used much, and save your money for *'the plane of your dreams'*. I keep my vise table on a bench that puts the height at about 50 inches, and I'm only 5'7" in my stocking feet. And I can really get into block-planing my dovetail joints this way! A thrilling experience, truly.


----------



## bandit571

About time I start looking at a place to store my planes???









Afterall, I would like to use the router table as a router table….


----------



## 33706

*bandit*...Clear off that router table… so you can use your *router planes *on it!


----------



## thedude50

I just got home from my wood guy and i am now the owner a a large Indian rosewood board. it is really lovely stuff and the board has great grain. I love the stuff and will be making totes for sale. I have a good design, i like and will work on copying them as close as I can. I will also make some from the veritas plans and will make my own design plans for the totes. so i can stick the paper on the board and drill and saw them out.the Apple wood arrived today as well and I will be making the tote for my new saw. Who know this could be the birth of my own tools ya never know what can happen.


----------



## Bertha

^make it happen, Dude!


----------



## Bertha

Here's something you don't see every day!
Man, I love me some Grizzman
.


----------



## superstretch

Some interesting finds on Craigslist.. anything worth getting?

http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/3006524732.html - 6C
http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/3006514939.html
http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/3006456451.html - 5C
http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/3006496639.html

The same seller had a 5 1/4, but this is all that's left: http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/3006506378.html (aka sold)


----------



## superstretch

Good golly Bertha.. that's almost as disturbing as seeing Paul Sr. wearing a dress:

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/american-chopper-sr-vs-jr-senior-dresses-up.html


----------



## mochoa

Superstretch, the 6c is a good price, I love my 6.

I think he is asking a little to much on the 5 and the 78. 
You can probably talk him down on the 5 but it looks pretty clean so it will save you some time on cleanup.

78's can be had for $15 on ebay but I would hold out for one with the lateral adjuster. Those things can be a pain setting the blade just right without it. I have a Craftsman version with no adjuster.


----------



## Mosquito

I would probably agree. My gut feeling (though I have a more limited knowledge than the rest of the group here) would be to agree with Mauricio. I was thinking the #6 looked like a good deal, but I personally probably wouldn't go for the rest.


----------



## mochoa

I might go as high as $20 on the #5 if I didnt have one, its in pretty good shape. There is value in being able to see and touch the tools before buying, and not having to pay and then wait for shipping.


----------



## mochoa

I would love to score a whole tool chest one day but they go for way too much money. check this out. 
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/2936162797.html


----------



## Bertha

Stretch, I'd buy the top two in a heartbeat. The 6C is very desirable to me and I like the little 75 bullnose, simply as a fun little guy. I'd pass on the rest. Well…..that's not true….I'd buy the whole lot; I'm simply saying that on the interwebz, I'd recommend against buying the others. In the wild, I'm inclined to buy anything that's in front of me. I have several ice block grabbie things for this reason.


----------



## Bertha

^where is that, Mauricio? I'm intrigued. Think about what you spend a grand on as an adult living in this World. Now think how much it would be worth to you to open that box and start going through it. I've spent $1000 before on a night of booze and prostitutes.
.
.
.
.
.
That's actually not true. I was just trying to sound cool


----------



## racerglen

Steak, Al's being naughty again..Git 'im b efore the G.F. does !


----------



## mochoa

Booze and strippers maybe?

Thats in Atlanta, it would be nice to look at, study, look at all the joints how it was made, probably used the contents of the chest to make it. Even has his old sharpening stones in it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

man you guys got some pretty places 
*AL* could you come over and get you dog from my back poach* *


----------



## Bertha

^gotta love a Boston Terrier, Eddie!


----------



## Bertha




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they hang with you like a rusty hook . didnt mean to interrupt just saw your dog loves those type.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, wanna go 50/50 on that tool chest? We'll store it at my place, but I'll let you use it whenever you want.

Random plane photo. Me cleaning up some MDF with my 4 1/2. I must confess, it's the first time I've used a hand plane on MDF, which actually gave me a few shavings


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good looking pooches guys.

Brandon did that dull the iron lightning fast?


----------



## Dcase

Not only did you use your nice 4 1/2 on MDF, you used your nice Hock iron on MDF… 

I have used hand planes on the edges of MDF before and you can get some little shavings if the blade is really sharp, otherwise it just planes dust. I actually have a Stanley #220 that I have dedicated as my MDF/Plywood plane. I have often used it to square up an edge on a small piece of MDF or ply. I cant bring myself to use one of my really nice planes or irons on the stuff. Seems like it would dull the iron really quick.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, your 4 1/2 looks a lot like mine with the low knob and Hock iron.


----------



## Brit

You should try an electric plane on the edge of MDF, it works great. That's how I bevelled the top edges of my saw vise.


----------



## Brit

I've got to ask. What are you making Brandon?


----------



## Bertha

Now THAT, Dan, is a handsome plane.


----------



## AnthonyReed

i agree with Al. That is really nice Dan.


----------



## Bertha

I was looking for a funny picture of a handplane with a cord hanging out of it (electric handplane) and I found something better.
.
Hey, what did you do this weekend?
.
I spent a little time planing that guitar I'm working on.
.
lol
.


----------



## Dcase

Thanks Al… Thats also the original japanning on my 4 1/2. Its one of my finest planes.

Brit, funny you should ask that to Brandon. I was wondering the same exact thing.


----------



## Brit

Well if the MDF is all glued together, I would say it was some kind of form for bending wood around, but what do I know. Tell us Brandon, enquiring minds need to know.


----------



## Dcase

I looked at the MDF in Brandon's picture and was thinking to myself that would be a good job to bust the 113 out.


----------



## lysdexic

Pardon me while I whip this out….. of all my planes the is my favorite.


----------



## lysdexic

There is something about the proportions that make 4 1/2's the most handsome plane. IMO.


----------



## Bertha

Dang, Scott, V-logo, too. Exquisite. Strong Saddles reference, as well.


----------



## Bertha

Dan's 4.5 and Don's 4.


----------



## Bertha

Don's 4 and Lee's Neil's Son.


----------



## Bertha

Did y'all see this mail order for fir 6×6"?
http://www.hardwoodtogo.com/roubo


----------



## Dcase

Scott, just when I thought that maybe I owned the finest 4 1/2 you go and show me up! lol

I love the tote on yours, the grain and finish really shine. Also love the V logo.

Al, great picture. Glad you enjoy that 4 1/2. Its nice seeing it in a good home.


----------



## Dcase

Al, that might be a good deal on 6×6 lumber but its still rich for my blood. Shipping is 150.00. I would rather deal with all the glue ups to save the money.


----------



## lysdexic

I did see that a while ago. The price is one of the reasons that went ahead and ponied up for the local maple. That fir is $620 to the door and that is just the top!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Do it Al.

I know you are teetering: @


----------



## lysdexic

Dan, not trying to show up anybody. Yuz guys pics inspired me. I posted pics of that tote before I started and some one had taken a course rasp to it. The japanning is also original. I just applied some shellac to it.

I still think about your Disston D-8 with the thumb hole.


----------



## affyx

they are proud of that doug-fir! 3X Menard's pricing plus shipping


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## Dcase

Well Scott since its on your mind…


























I also get inspired when I see everyones restoration pics. I don't know if I will ever get sick and tired of seeing tools that have been restored.


----------



## BrandonW

Gotta love the 4 1/2. I wasn't planing much of the MDF-just wanted to knock down a few high spots. Andy asked what I was making. It's a mold on which I'm bending 1/4" pieces of white oak to make rockers. Here's a picture of the glue up:


----------



## Mosquito

I don't think I'll get tired of it either, Dan… Just because it's not pretty now doesn't mean it can't be again


----------



## Brit

Rant *ON*:

Why don't they call these things something other than handplanes? They really muck up my Google search results.



















Rant *OFF*


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random pics for a Thursday (field trip!)


----------



## Brit

Nice Brandon. I thought that's what you were doing. Can't wait to see that!


----------



## Mosquito

Interesting, I had never run across one of those until now Andy…


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I love that last pic showing the tree as a support. That giant saw is pretty cool as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heh - Andy.

You had a fun day Smitty. Where did you go?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

All at a guy's place nearby… He's relocated log structures to his property, amazing.


----------



## donwilwol

cool pic's Smitty. I've been on the look out for a carpenters hatchet/adze type tool. Looks like you know where there is a few.

What's in the barrels. You don't have a stash of Jack do you?

You guys have all seen these before and afters right?

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/some-before-and-after-pictures/

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35888


----------



## donwilwol

oh and Amen Andy…............


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Single Barrel Jack… You bet


----------



## donwilwol

ok, I'm having problems coping today. Single barrel Jack, Ohio #1's, lord give me strength.


----------



## Mosquito

Don, I just read through the Ohio #1 thread… I must say I do wish I was that lucky


----------



## donwilwol

MY 4 1/2, just because….


----------



## BrandonW

I'm glad a I started a 4 1/2 picture show. Anybody else got photos of theirs?


----------



## Mosquito

and MY 4 1/2:

No, it's not a non-working picture, I don't have one…


----------



## RGtools

That is an impressive collections of Broadaxes. Several with the goosewing handle….nice. I have been reading up on timberframing and have a small project in mind….that pitcure was very well timed.

Amen Andy. AMEN. Anything that gets in between my Planes and I is a problem


----------



## donwilwol

how about a Millers Falls #10










or an older model #10


----------



## BrandonW

Random shavings photo from when I was flattening the top of my workbench.










That's "Monster" by the way.


----------



## Brit

Does this count? Not vintage, but much loved regardless. By the way, if you use the word count in a post, be sure you don't miss out the 'o'. I just caught it!


----------



## donwilwol

i'd say it counts Andy. (''o'' included for consistency sake)


----------



## bhog

Andy lol, and nice planes guys.My 4 1/2 is in the shop.I dont know how to post pics from my phone-anybody feel like teaching a dummy???


----------



## donwilwol

easiest way to post pic's from a phone is call someone in front of a computer!!


----------



## BrandonW

I love it, Andy! I'd trade my vintage type 11 4 1/2 for a LN 4 1/2 any day.


----------



## Brit

I've been called worse things Don.


----------



## thedude50

Warning this is an Off topic Post except that it may Help Al and his search for a Monster Drill Press. I have a friend he is Medic Ken on LJ and he lives only 2 hours away I asked him in a forum on the Patriot woodworker about some tools and it lead to him telling me I could run 3 Phase machines on my home electricity. I was pleased to hear this since I have a huge desire to have a 16 inch Jointer. I asked and he delivered in only a couple of days here are the Photos of the Jointer



























I also was given information on another jointer that is in Ny and thought it might be something Don could use to help his Lumber Business along. So he can sell s2s and s4s wood in the future. When he decides to cut wood full time and this could be a great deal for you too Al. I will get the site information and pm you with it so you can see all the cool stuff.

I loved the 4/12 Photos I still don't like the flat top Hock Blades. If they were mine Id grind Angles on them to Make them look better. The Planes looked good though Nice work you guys.


----------



## BrandonW

Wow, that is a nice Oliver jointer, Dude. I think that thing would take up my entire garage.

I still don't like the looks of square Hock irons either-but I thought I'd give it a try on my 4 1/2. It works well though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is yours now Lance?? Absolutely awesome. Congratulations man!


----------



## thedude50

its 100×28 and it fits in the shop i taped the dimension out on the floor and it will fit. I will be a bit tighter in the shop but i can keep 12 inch boards wide and it will improve the look of many of my projects. I hate ripping down wide panels to re glue them afterwards..


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon said: "I'd trade my vintage type 11 4 1/2 for a LN 4 1/2 any day."

Hmmm. Thats a tough one. I've got both and, to me, its not that simple. I admit that despite my best efforts the LN out performs the T-11. I just love my T-11 more. I guess it is kind of like my kids. My kids are the most beautiful children to ever exist in the universe. No one elses. But then again, every parent feels that way about THEIR children.

The T-11 I restored. The LN I bought.


----------



## Brit

I know what you mean Scot.

Also I have to say, I'm not a fan of the flat sides on bedrocks. I just can't seem to get my knob hand comfortable. (Steady now) The front corner keeps digging into the ball of my thumb. I much prefer the Bailey shape on my old 607.


----------



## BrandonW

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my T11 4 1/2. It's probably my second favorite plane behind my K5. The vintage planes have a special place in my heart, which is proven by the fact that I only own one LN and one New SW 62. Still, I love everything about the LN bench planes--the bronze, the heavy castings, the thick breaker and iron, even the flat bedrock sides. I'd my the T11, but I'd be quite happy with an LN.


----------



## bhog

Don, Ha.I know how to send them to my e mail but thats about it,im far from a computer guy.

Dude, NICE score.


----------



## 33706

Anyone know of a block plane mfg'd by JC Higgins? This was a brand name most commonly seen on fishing reels and bikes, probably either thru Sears or Montgomery Wards back in the '50s-'60s. I swear my uncle had one with that famous old logo. Anyone ever seen one?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My #4 1/2, T13…










Seriously nice planes the last few posts…. Man….


----------



## mochoa

Hey guys, had meetings today so I'm a little behind.

Brandon, go buy that tool chest and I'll pay you my half later ;-)

Those 4.5s look Sweet! The LN one is thing of beauty.

Dude, that jointer is freaking awesome.

Smitty, great pics, pick me up one of those hewing axes! I've been using a machete but I really need one of those.


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon, I'd definitely go take a look see at that tool chest. I'd like to see what fillister looks like.


----------



## lysdexic

For your entertainment…..


----------



## BrandonW

Great video, Scott. That plane has been number 1 on my want list and after seeing it in action I want it more!


----------



## Brit

This plane was high on my list too, but I don't want one anymore after using the Record 044 plough plane on my labyrinth game. I was really impressed with it. The only advantage that I can see with the Veritas is that it has a nicker and it is probably a bit easier to finely adjust. However, you can get around not having a nicker by just scribing a line before you start planing. I can't justify the Veritas anymore.

The wife had the Record 044 plough plane when I met her. I asked her why she'd bought it and she said she didn't remember. I asked her if she knew what a plough plane was used for and she said "for slicing off bits of wood". Surpressing an overwhelming desire to LMAO, I told her that I could put it to good use and she said, "Well if you make me a cup of coffee, you can have it." I was happy to oblige. Deals like that don't come around every day.


----------



## BrandonW

The wife had the Record 044 plough plane when I met her.

Love at first sight, I assume, Andy!


----------



## Brit

No Brandon. I made her woo me a bit first.


----------



## Bertha

*my knob hand comfortable.*
.
It's a little too early to start, so I'll hold onto this one for later.
.
Dude, that Oliver is beyond insane. That's the stuff I dream of. I tried to buy a 16" tablesaw but soon realized that it wouldn't fit in my shop….literally. MedicKen is one of my favorite guys here. That guy knows some vintage iron. 
.
Scott, I know what you mean about the T11s. An all bronze LN 4 1/2 would be up my alley. I'm all mixed up lately. I've been eyeing that tiny little Veritas, the Veritas plow, and the tiny LN scraper. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## racerglen

Tool Knob Envy Al ?


----------



## donwilwol

somebody asked for some additional pictures of my workshop )I think it may have been Mauricio). I've added some new in my workshop instead of posting them here.


----------



## Bertha

^Glen, I've got so much knob that others are envious


----------



## Bertha

^Don, there's so much awesomeness in those pictures that I'm going to need some time to digest it. The triple-motor thing and the homebrewed pneumatic reel for starters.


----------



## racerglen

Won't touch that…

;-)


----------



## Dcase

I got my knob polished last night…


----------



## Sylvain

A bit late… 
Some have tried a plane on MDF
but has anyone tried a handplane on plywood?

You are always cross grain in some way.
Maybe a nicker (spur cutter) is mandatory for a groove which is at the same time a dado?

Does the glue render the blade dull rapidly?


----------



## Dcase

Sylvain, plywood would dull the blade fast and could chip the cutting edge. I have used a block plane on the edge of plywood before to trim it up and its rough to plane. I wouldn't suggest using a nice plane on plywood and I would never attempt to plane a groove or dado in plywood with a plane. I don't think that would turn out so well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sylvain, I have planed the face of construction grade plywood, but not enough that it went past the top 'ply.' Furniture grade ply might be dodo-able with handtools, but Dan's point is well taken re: quick to dull an edge. Nicker would be a must, yes.


----------



## dbray45

I use an inexpensive BU block plane for plywood.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for putting up the shop pics Don. Very nice, free standing, nice setup. I like the cabinets next to your saw till. Are those pine and laun panels, I've seen other people make those, its a nice combo. I need to make some of those.

Sweet couple of tool chests too!


----------



## donwilwol

anybody have a use for any of these?


----------



## racerglen

No use, but the red one looks like one I inherited from my grandfather in law..British, lift the screw handle for quick release ?

Nuts, should have looked closer before spouting, yours has no slot for the screw release..


----------



## Mosquito

What are the sizes on them Don? And what are your plans for them?


----------



## donwilwol

The 2 smaller ones are about 6 1/2", one Wilton and one Columbian. The larger is a craftsman 7". the craftsman was used a lot, it was were my leg vise is now.


----------



## Bertha

Don, out of nowhere but I saw this and thought of you.
.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Vtg-Antique-Miller-Falls-Tool-Handle-w-5-Bits-Screwdriver-Awl-Punch-Gouge-/230745757842?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b984d892#ht_3948wt_1441
.
Very cool but likely overpriced.


----------



## Bertha

fyi!
.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hand-Craft-Fred-West-Model-BIRDCAGE-AWL-wit-Exotic-COCOBOLO-HANDLE-/310398955276?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4845382f0c#ht_648wt_932
.


----------



## racerglen

Lovely awl..
But oh my that's a lot of change !


----------



## Brit

If I wanted a birdcage awl of that quality, I'd make it myself for about £25. If I didn't want to make one, but still wanted it to look nice and last a few lifetimes, I'd buy one of these from The Great British Tool Company which is better made in my opinion. If I didn't care too much about how it looked, but still wanted it to last a lifetime, I'd buy one of these from Axminster for £6.20, which is in fact what I did. Crown also make a nice one for £9.25.

All I'm saying is, there are tools that are worth spending your money on and there are tools that aren't if you know what I mean. All of these awls will do the job 1000s of times over.


----------



## dhazelton

Hello all. I picked up some planes over the last couple of weekends at an auction and yard sale. Last week picked up a Stanley Handyman No .4 size and a longer Sargent (No. ?) for $7.50. Yesterday picked up a Stanley Bailey No. 4 and No. 5, a Stanley Handyman No. 4, a Stanley low angle block plane and a Sargent (?) larger transitional plane with clean wooden base for $40. I had to take them all to get that price even though I didn't need the second Handyman or the block plane. I have the first two planes cutting nicely, the shavings from the Handyman measure 4 thousandths with a digital caliper and you can see daylight through it, so I feel that the Handymans might be under rated. All of these planes were pretty neglected and I'm just cleaning the brightwork up on a fine wire wheel, trying to flatten the sole, cleaning and BLO'ing the balance and sharpening the blades the best I can. It's fun to make shavings just to make shavings.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Hazel! Post some pictures of the happy family when you get a chance, okay?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Did y'all know the Stumpy thread is tracking this one each weekday?

Hand Planes = 13,025 posts, averaging 33 posts per day (+0.1 since Thursday)
Stumpy Nubs = 9,384 posts, averaging 55.2 posts per day (+0.4 since Thursday)
Intercept = 3,641, or about 164 days (~15 Oct 12)(faster by 2 days since Thrusday)


----------



## donwilwol

Handle w 5 Bits Screwdriver Awl Punch Gouge made you think of me Al. I'm not sure how to take that Al? 

Random Saturday shot.

















We'll see what see looks like after a night in the bath.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, that baby has seen some neglect. But Don, if anyone can bring it back to life, you can…

Random #2: Dimensioning large stock by hand is a lot of work.










Good news is, I'm getting a real good feel for cherry!


----------



## donwilwol

hmmm, my mental capacity must be diminishing. That's the second comment about how bad that 48 looked. I was thinking, "hey, this looks pretty good".

I love the cherry shot. How can you NOT feel good about cherry?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I tell ya, when I first started planing it, wasn't sure at all… What I've got isn't the straightest grain (of course, right?) and compared to all the workings done to walnut and pine and sycamore, cherry was painful getting used to. But I'm begining to like/enjoy working it. I know I'll love the look. It's still early in the dance, you know?


----------



## donwilwol

Its definitely harder to work, especially with some knots or when it's old or knarly.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, good luck on the 48!

Smitty, that's an interesting comment about the stumpy nubs thread. It seems they're more interested in quantity than quality. Who cares what the numbers are as long as we're all having fun talking about tools and woodworking.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^As Andy would say, "Amen, Brother!"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don your mental capacity is well in tact. It is just that us mere mortals cannot produce gossamer shavings from a rock and to you something like that is just old hat. It's just a matter of perspective.


----------



## donwilwol

More later, but for now:


----------



## Bertha

I'm with you, Smit. That 48 looked ideal. 
.
Smit, I got your request going
.








. 
Dude, I've got yours, too.
.
Andy, that link was more of a comment about how we should start making awls!!! You could quit all that travel and we could go halfsies on a hot-tub. I got my suit ready
.
Edit: ignore that firearm, lol; I just got home from work. You REALLY gotta watch those backgrounds I saw a dead dude in Lysdexic's. brb calling cops.


----------



## Bertha

^Don, electrolysis, for the friggin record!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, you are 'da Man!

Don, that #48 is now looking very comfortable indeed. Did it have irons, or did you make a pair to cut that magic poplar? ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Here's my "Random Saturday Picture" contribution… Not related to hand planes in any way, but I still wanted to share 
I finally used my old Computer Science textbooks after college… I knew I kept them for a reason!









Flattening out the Veneer that came in a roll… I'm nearly done with my mini computer case project 

Ok fine, a shot of the family, minus #7 and #45:









Yes, that's a Buck Bro's #4… I'm not proud of it, but it was free, and I have issues saying no…


----------



## donwilwol

Dmitry, the iron came with it.
Mis, nice use of that computer science.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

THAT is Random, Sir! Assembly language… Storage and RAM handle any sloppy code that's out there now - I remember my TI 99/4A had 1K of memory. So did the Timex Sinclair. The entire OS plus Write fit on one 400K floppy in my original Mac, too. The second 400K drive was for data files. Progress is such a wonderful thing.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, I had to take assembly as part of my requirements… can't say I've used it since, but it was actually rather fun. What was really tricky, was my System Engineering and Design course also required some assembly, but it was flipped vs what I learned in my assembly class… move source to destination vs move destination from source … that screwed me up a lot…

I also threw in the family shot, just so that post wasn't 100% wayward


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

We each have members of our plane families that we'd rather not talk about much, I think…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Making boards, the hard way…










Think a tool tray would be useful? ;-)


----------



## lysdexic

Show off!

A tool tray would be a chronic disaster.

Another comment, which you did not ask for, is that I would have to make use of that space between the window and your bench. It looks as if it is 2' off the wall. Ever thought of a shelf or till for that space?


----------



## donwilwol

I hate when my phone changes Smitty to Dmitry and I don't catch it. Are you sure you didn't mean making boards the FUN way.


----------



## JGM0658

It looks as if it is 2' off the wall.

He is making use of that space, after all that planing he has lost about 25 pounds and now fits in the space to plane from the other side…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That space between the wall and the back of the bench has been evolving. It used to be about 3', but that was too much when I had a second bench in the space and it moved closer. It's moved once again since then, so now it's 19" away from the wall. It doesn't have to be, I guess, but then I'd have to be willing to move the bench at times.

Because when I chopped dovetails on the roubo cabinet ends, for example, they were 36" long. From the wall to the front of the bench is 42" or so. So it's nice to have a bench not against the wall, for things that get worked 'front to back' and I need depth.

I'd love to lose lbs doing this. It's my exercise, for sure!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks* AL*
i just wanted to check ,after i posted the project i got a little concerened i didt think you would take it as nothing but a bit of fun.i.ve read here many times and learned a lot and get a lot of laughs. thanks eddie


----------



## Brit

Nice 48 Don.

Nice flattening shots Smitty.

Nice computer science books Mos.

I'm trying to speed cut M&Ts today. Got 32 to do by hand. Better get back out there. Later dudes!


----------



## Bertha

^Eddie, people that know me in real life (Lysdexic, for example) know that I'm a disgusting, filthy rascal. As such, I'm nearly impossible to offend. Me and you have been, and forever will be, unwavering. Like Obama on gay marriage
.
I had to clean my shop for a home appraisal (2.9%, if y'all haven't been checking). The guy told me that all my upgrades were worth $0 but my shop was "friggin awesome". There's always that. 
.


----------



## lysdexic

Seems to me that there was a quote in a movie about track lighting. Maybe Steel Magnolias? Aaa, i cant remember.


----------



## donwilwol

Double posting.

I'm kind of pleasantly surprised at the Dunlop. I was expecting a little cheezier. It's no bedrock, but its not to bad. Here is what I did to mine.

*Electrolysis for the larger pieces.(left original japanning and frog finish)
*Flatten the back of the iron.
*Wire brushed all parts not finished
*Flattened the back opf the iron.
*Filed frog flat (it wasn't bad at all)
*Wire brushed chip breaker and polished the business end.
*wire brushed cap, sides and sole.
*Sharpened
*scraped tote
*Sanded knob and tote
*finished with dark walnut danish oil


----------



## lysdexic

Don, I just can't figure how you get all these planes. The flea markets around here seemed to only have that no name tool crap from china. When I do find something, it is more than on ebay.

Nice job on the Dunlap. Nice photographs too.


----------



## ShaneA

You got the Dunlap looking pretty nice Don. Well done…again.

Good luck on the refi Al. Hopefully not too big of a PITA.

Lance, that was one sweet jointer. It would take up all my little shop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Don. Solid choice of wood finish, too. Looks great!


----------



## lysdexic

.


----------



## thedude50

Hey guys I am in a selling mode right now and i need to raise capitol to pay for the new jointer as he may deliver it in the next couple of weeks if i can pay for it which will save me a ton on fuel etc so when an lj sent me this I was bumbed I am unable to snag it up but here she is a wonderful sweetheart #1 I hope one of you guys can snag it up


----------



## bhog

Scott LoFnL. I Saw that and thought "tracklighting is kinda feminine" then scrolled down and you had roasted it.

Sorry Al ,your shop is way better looking than mine.And I have to admit it gives it a glow.When ever I get around to getting up some pics you all will have some good fun….


----------



## Brit

Smitty - I see MableOne is two-timing me. I'm heartbroken. May the best man win.


----------



## racerglen

Andy..you've got the gift… you sly dog..may the best workmate® win.. !

;-)


----------



## lysdexic

What tickles me is how the same few people welcome folks like Mable.

Those guys must have some type of programmed welcome message.


----------



## 33706

*lysdexic:* The self-appointed gatekeepers musta been asleep at the switch. Easy way to bump your post count, though! Even goofier: they gotta slap their 'spam' references on posts that are clearly foisted by vitamin, skin-care or herbal supplement spokespersons. Like, as if these new accounts are herbalist/woodworkers. LOL!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, you can have Mable… I'm over her, the pain is something I'm past. That other LJs have gotten smitten with her was tough, but I am okay…


----------



## bandit571

A plane that brandon sent me, showing off a bit









Seems the planes have been busy….









I also found out something tonight, A Defiance #3 is NOT the same as a Union #3c.

Stanley Defiance iron width: 1-3/4" 
Union #3c iron width: 2"

S.D. length:9-1/4" 
Union Length: 9-1/2"

S.D. Base width: 2-1/8" 
Union Base width: 2-3/8"

Sooo, which one IS a Number 3?????

'


----------



## Bertha

I can't believe you guys are bashing my track lighting, even though I'm told that they're famous for starting fires, nervous lol. I was limited to what I could put there because of the attic hatch I installed. I considered recessed cans and pumpkin walls but I know a chick that did that already. Hard to talk tough when you've got prefabbed benchtops leaning against the wall and the guy you're picking on already has a maple split top with a BC wagon installed. At least my penis is enormous compared to his.
.
Screw you guys
.
Don, what kind of camera are you using (serious)? Your pictures are cover worthy.


----------



## lysdexic

This is what I'd like to build next. Have any of you guys used a digital plan from FWW?

Elegant Side Table


----------



## ShaneA

After building the bench, you wont need no stinkin' plans! And it should only 20-30 minutes, or about as long as it does for Don to rehab a plane.


----------



## Bertha

That's a very handsome table. I'm not sure about the location of the pulls. I agree with Shane; I think you're overestimating your need for plans. It reminds me of my first ballet recital; just getting the tights on was half the battle.


----------



## lysdexic

Al, your are a funny, funny man.

Plans? Oh hell yea! I'm not so proud as to claim that I don't need a helping hand. My entire body of work is here on LJ's. I'm up to what - 6 projects? I am not like some of you who grew up with this stuff and/or were contractors before. I am happy to follow along until I get a better grasp (experience not concepts) of the variables and processes.

Also, I shouldn't have said next. I have, like a lot of people, a problem with project completion. I have hall table that I need to complete. Plus, I told my wife that I wold make here a cabinet dedicated to necklaces.


----------



## Bertha

^I hear you. I'm paralyzed (to use your term) by incomplete projects. I need a bench to complete my current project, a classic competition for shop time. A Pennsylvania highboy? Yeah, dude, get a plan. The table above? Way within your skillset with a pencil, pad, and ruler. Don't sell yourself short. And by short, I mean your penis.


----------



## lysdexic

Stop it! Will you guys please make him stop.


----------



## Bertha

*WTF?*
.


----------



## ShaneA

You two amuse me. Nothing like some good ol' fashion abuse between friends.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^x2


----------



## Bertha

I vow not to use the word penis on this website today. After that one, of course. 
.
I bet I'm doing something today that no one else in this thread is doing.
.
Making a yo-yo.
.
Before you start with my tracklighting and children's toys, there's a reason. I work with this guy from Istanbul. When he was a kid, his toys were rocks, cans, etc. Said he always dreamed of having a yo-yo. So I got a kit and mandrel from PennState. Dimensioned a gorgeous piece of cocobolo. I'm going to give it the college try today. Wish me luck.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good luck on the Yo, Al, it sounds like a challenge.

Random pic: Boardmaking 101


----------



## lysdexic

A boardmaking 101 question: What is your preference? Do you you plane a perimeter bevel down to your mark, then flatten the board till the bevel disappears or do you just plane the board flat to the mark?


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, your galootness is outstanding.

Al making a yo-yo. I'll leave that one alone.

Al, that infill scraper planer is insane. I *definitely* want one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How about a picture? Worth a hundred words, I've heard.










I'm using the scrub, in from the edges, to cut the highs. Then running the jack on the roughest scallops, then jointer longways, then it's in shape for final, like it just came from the 'lectric jointer…


----------



## Sonny_9630

Al you mentioned you like Marcou Planes. This is one of Mr. Marcou's recent creations.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, somewhere you asked about my camera. I'm just using my windows phone. Its the same phone that took all the fuzzy photos. I'm assuming it had a film over the lens that either fell off or came off when I cleaned it.


----------



## bhog

Al that was some good stuff,I laughed so hard on the 2nd penis comment that I shot out some pancake…..
The yo-yo build is an honorable thing,as long as your not going to finish it and run around the shop using it wearing tights and listening to ballet music…. >

Sonny that plane is georgous .


----------



## Bertha

OMG, Sonny. That Marcou is heavenly. Brandon, if I do, I'll deny it.


----------



## Bertha

Yoyo completed. Not terribly fun. Really pretty, though. 
.








.








.








.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice, I like sapwood in projects…adds some interest. Does it work as it should?


----------



## bhog

Al nice work man.Really like the background pic(yard).I moved here from the Pacific NW and really miss the lush green trees.When I look out my back yard there is a huge chance I will see a fat guy walking around holdin a drink telling his wife how to do yard work-spittin chew.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks! I chose the sapwood because I thought it would look cool spinning. The ball bearing mechanism is pretty cool. I'll end up busting it against the ground if I try to fool with it too much. I'll see what my colleague can do with it tomorrow. 
.
Edit: did I just say "cool" twice while describing a yo yo? Geez, I'm slipping.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Brandon. I came to WV for the green, having lived in sandy Albuquerque for a year. I'm surrounded by it. Can't get enough of it. I think it's probably pretty healthy for me.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, you've out done yourself with a yo-yo. Cool, Cool. There I said it twice to.


----------



## thedude50

Al, I do have a few plans for the Highboy. Do you really want them? It is a really advanced project and will require as lot of dedication and a bench of coarse.I am happy to send you the plans for all of them that I can find . I can even send you the video on making the goose-neck molding. That and the Cabriolet legs are what makes this an advanced project. However armed with The Right Book and a Shinto Rasp the Cabriolet Legs Go pretty quick and not too hard. I am happy to give you all the Plans the book is Called Glen Huey's Illustrated Guide to Building Period Furniture. It has a good Dvd and will help you with the tougher aspects of the build It also has a great plan for the Highboy that I am working on right now.

Back in 5th and 6th Grade I was a Duncan Yo Yo Master champion I won my state and Regional Competitions both years and went to Nationals. I love the wooden Yo Yo It is really wonderful How well does it work?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, southern illinois smackdown…


----------



## thedude50

Al, where did you get the drill chuck for your lathe? I have tried to find one and have had no real luck as of yet. Is that a special mandril just for doing Yo Yo's ?


----------



## Bertha

Dude with the friggin trophies up in here! Guys (Don), the coworker story is actually true, lol. I know absolutely nothing about yoyos, outside of being one. I bought the mandrel from PennState, as well as the kit. It's just like turning a pen but it's a bit more challenging IMO. You have to keep the halves totally symmetrical and there's not much room on the mandrel. There are proprietary 10mm bushings that allow you to gang the pieces closely (washer) or a fair distance (bushing). It's like turning a tiny, tiny bowl, as you're hitting endgrain a lot; tools have to be sharp sharp. 
.
Dude, in terms of the drill chuck, I'll have to check for you. I think I got it from Technatool. I've had a few drill chucks that were junk; this one's pretty well made. I'm not a turner, so I'm not sure if Technatool is considered junk. The stuff seems really well made to me, for what that's worth. You could probably use a standard 7mm pen mandrel for a yoyo if you have a ton of 7mm spacers. I'm wondering about the flex, though (with a long mandrel), as the 5/8" thick blanks are pretty heavy. 
.
Anyway, I can say I've made one now. It would be a cool project to give a kid. Pre-Xbox old school stuff could still make a comeback. I'm saving my parachute pants just in case.


----------



## Bertha

Dude, I was just riding Scott about the highboy. I'm thinking Scott likes cutting wood rather than cutting layers in CAD. The PA highboy is one of my bucket list entries, although I don't really care for the style. Clawfoot cabrio is one of those rights of passage. I've got my linen press panels leaning up in the shop while I make yoyos, lol. I need to get my priorities straight. I'm in touch with my loserdum, though.
.
I think that when a project intimidates me, I'm likely to start reorganizing or spin off a low-risk project. Translated yoyo.


----------



## lysdexic

How right you are. I am at a dangerous juncture. I need to keep my nose to the gring stone with my bench build yet my attention starts to waver. Today I planned on making something more simple than your yo-yo--winding sticks. Unfortunately Ive been called to work and waiting on an OR.

I can see myself using my bench half ass for weeks.

I need Shane to keep asking if it is done yet.


----------



## ShaneA

Is it done yet? You were on such a brisk pace too. That bench has the making of a masterpiece, you know you will be proud when its done, and revel in the fact you finished ahead of the predicted time frame.

Plus, more importantly,I am looking forward to seeing this friggin' thing completed. It may even inspire me to build a new! So finish the dang thing already…


----------



## Sylvain

Not been able to visit LJ those last 2 days
Dan, Smitty, Dbray 
Thanks for the answer


----------



## Bertha

Get a lathe, Scottie. From rough to finish in one setting. You can make a yoyo and get chicks. Impress your family. Unlike a bench, you don't have to invest two years of literature review. There are important builds and gappers, that's my theory. You're in the midst of an important build. No one can pry you from it. You KNOW you lay down at night thinking of tenons and how you'lll execute them. You drift to sleep, trimming those tenons. Settling. I'm there, looming over you, patting your head, in the creepiest of ways.


----------



## Bertha

double post. Double mint twins.


----------



## Sonny_9630

Al, that yoyo is awesome! Great idea. I'm going to try to build a couple for my two boys.


----------



## bhog

Smitty I didnt mean to smack So. IL The Garden of The Gods area is a beautiful woody area,its just my main stomping grounds is mainly corn and wheat fields. .

Just spent the last 2 or 3 hours making an outfeed table for my t.s.And NO I did not find out I inched the miter slots untill after I built the entire thing and was setting everything for mock up.I was just smitten with joy…So it seems I will have 2-21/4" miter slots untill I cannot stand it and build anew.

And to keep it half way on topic I planed some sexy quilted maple with my 4 1/2 yesterday,and it was dreamy…....


----------



## ArlinEastman

This is for all of you guys and gals that want to have a flat Sole and side or to have a plane to shoot with.

I found this Vet, now retired Tool and Die maker that cleans up all planes to with in .0015 of Flat

Here is his Link

http://www.tablesawtom.com/plane.htm

I have no monatary connection to Tom just a very very happy customer

Arlin


----------



## waho6o9

Your friendly advice is appreciated Arlin, thank you.


----------



## Bertha

Arlin, that's incredible!!! I wish we could "sticky" posts, as I want this fellow to get a bunch of business. I'm totally impressed.


----------



## TechRedneck

Thanks Arlin

I spent a few minutes on his site. Bookmarked as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon, no problem. We're not the pacific northwest, of course, but we have green scenes. Garden of the Gods is an incredible site. What project the quilted maple destined for?

Ah, agonizing over bench builds. Been there, done it. I had the legs for mine set at rough dimension for at least a couple / three weeks before coming up with the guts to cut to length and start the M&T work. I agonized. But without Al patting my head or watching. That is creepy. So that would have been extra incentive, yes.

Scott, you need a good pair of shop-made winding sticks, yes.


----------



## ShaneA

Question for the panel…

Current sharpening method consists of flattening back, then running thru all grits up to 3600 on my WS3000 @25° bevel, then hone to 4000 on my no name waterstone, micro bevel at approx 29° & 31° couple swipes on the back w/ruler. Seems to work pretty good. I get shavings on various woods fairly easily. However, i still feel like a little more may be possible. I see some of these obscene shavings you guys are kicking out, and i think i am still not quite where i could be. So…i have been kicking around the idea of a 8000 grit norton waterstone or a extra fine dmt. Smitty had sent me some leather, but i have not been able to "make it work" for me yet, although i dont have a lot of time in that aspect yet. I guess i am wondering if either one can get me a little sharper w/o tons more effort or learning curve. Any suggestions/comments welcome. Is the extra fine the finest grit in diamonds? Thanks


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

All four of the DMTs, then strop 30 swipes on the back (flat), 30 swipes on the bevel (no gauge, green rouge, no microbevel anywhere).


----------



## ksSlim

What Smitty said! Strop will result in a mini-micro bevel. If you pull the blade and strop after using plane, the edge will require less hone or grinding. Unless you cut nails.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bertha

I think that is a great idea, I saved his site to my favorites. However, there are alot of individuals that will not see this, that need the service like I did.
Maybe you could ask management?

Arlin


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, I glued my leather pieces to a small, flat piece of 1/2" maple and can clamp it on the banchtop at the front edge, then pull the iron across ala: Paul Sellers. It really is a wonderful thing…


----------



## lysdexic

I've tried that but I keep losing count when I strop. Now what do I do?


----------



## thedude50

Shane don't you have the strop for your work-sharp? That thing works really well and there is no real learning curve since you already know how to use the work-sharp. I suggest you try the dmt hone and diamond paste as well, that stuff is awesome. I can see myself in my chisels and plane irons awesome results for the little ws. Nothing beats a mirror finish on your blades.


----------



## ShaneA

No strop on the ws, may look into that. I guess i may also need try put more effort into my strop technique. It is always something : (

Seriously Scott…are you done yet? It has been a couple of hrs, and dont give me that ol' "I gotta work for a living" excuse. : )


----------



## TechRedneck

Shane

Paul Sellers changed the way I sharpen chisels and irons. I only use the honing guide to get a new tool to the correct bevel. I use a combination of scary sharp and water stones. I no longer use a micro bevel and the leather strop has made a big difference for me. I made mine after reading Mad's blog. A little practice free handing on the stones with some beater chisles was all it took to convince me. Quick, easy and very sharp.

I aquired a nice piece of leather and clamped/glued it to a board that I clamp in the end vise. The strop hangs above my head over the bench. Puts a nice edge back in the tool quickly.. 30 strokes! I love my machines, but in my opinion, hand sharpening after the bevel is established is more effecient with excellent results if you take a little time to learn the method.


----------



## lysdexic

Sorry Shane. I am a perennial smartass. My inability to control it gets me in trouble - a lot.

FWIW, I use the same technique but only with oil stones. Oilstones are still new to me though. I use the strop that Al made with the green stuff. Seriously, I don't count as 30 would seem like forever. Maybe I should count or at least strop longer.


----------



## ShaneA

Sorry? For what? I was wondering if the bench was done, not if you were done teasing me. Its all good. I got a long way to go in the hand tool world. Heck, long way to go on power tools too!


----------



## thedude50

All thing being equal I will take the Tormek T7 over all things to sharpen its fast accurate and repeatable. My turning tools have never worked as well as they do now and my chisels are to dye for. . Plane Irons that are like mirrors and they cut thorough the most figured wood like butter and a hot knife. I am so pleased with what i am getting that I invite anyone to try to out preform my edge. If they can do it better I want to know how.


----------



## JGM0658

Shane, in my opinion the purpose of sharpening is to get a sharp edge not a mirror surface. I get a mirror surface after I hone with the 8000 grit water stone, no need for so much use of leather, but to each his or her own. IN my research the use of a leather strop is mainly to remove any wire edge that might be left. I just got a LN nº4 so I will work on the blade a bit (although it works great out of the box.) If you want I can post pics of the mirror surface without the use of all that leather stropping….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Polish helps hold the edge longer, however you get there.


----------



## donwilwol

I do basically the same as Smitty for sharpening. I usually only do about 5 -10 swipes on the strop, just to remove the burr. I will only use the ruler trick if the blade has pitting.

I agree with Scott, it doesn't matter what kind of stones you use. I got the same results from oil stones before I got the DMTs and did just as well with water stones.

I still take some time once in a while when I'm sharpening a restored plane and ''test'' some processes to see if I can get quicker or better. So far the process Smitty laid out seem to work best for me.


----------



## dbray45

Arlin - aah! The magic of what can be done with a surface grinder.

Its kind of funny about sharpening - gone full circle. At one point, nobody flattened their stones and ended up with a beveled edge - no need to round the corners there. Then we went to a flattened stone - with guides to maintain angle and pitch, and a mirror finish. Now going back to freehand and who cares about flatteniing.

In short - try all of them and whatever works for you is what truly matters. LMAO ;-)


----------



## RGtools

Shane, I think the finer stone would be well worth the investment. The smaller the scratch pattern the longer your edge will last….it will be much keener as well.


----------



## terryR

You guys are amazing…somehow Shane knew I was about to ask about sharpening techniques and hardware! Thanks for anticipating my needs! 

Scott, what brand of oil stones did you post with that lovely sharpening station a few months ago? I've been straining my neck sideways trying to read the brand name…lovely novaculite!

Although, I'm leaning towards buying the DMTs…just in case I drop one on my concrete shop floor. Doh!

Anyone ever dropped a DMT on the. floor?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry - keep a nice, thick layer of shavings on the floor and you won't have to worry about dropping things.


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, I haven't dropped a DMT's on the floor, but I *think* they would survive. I have dropped an oil stone, so I can tell with no uncertainly they do NOT survive.


----------



## dbray45

I dropped one last night, I think it broke the cemment. Your instinct is to stop the the object from faling with your foot, don't do this with the DMT. 1 -1.5 lbs of falling steel is a good way to break your foot.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, I knew a piece of novaculite 8×3x1/2" would never survive a trip to the floor, I've knapped enough of the material to know it's very brittle…but pretty!

Smitty, great minds think alike! I have your plan already started and going nicely! 

Ouch, David, hope you were wearing boots…

Go ahead, Don, push one off the bench and let us know what happens…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sweeeet….


----------



## Bertha

I guess I'm just stubborn with my scary sharp. I've got a Tormek, DMTs, Water stones, Oil stones, but I like using sandpaper. Even freehand, I'll use sandpaper. I take it up to 2000 and a few passes over the strop. Same with chisels.


----------



## dbray45

Didn't put my foot out on this trip - when i dropped a sharp chisel I almost did that - learned then - back away from the falling object, the bounce can cut as much as the fall. If it chips, fix it - much less painfull.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane's point is well taken - each one of us wonders if there's something more out there at one time or another. Especially after seeing Don's magic poplar shots.


----------



## dbray45

Ditto Smitty 
I am always looking for better ways to do things for me. Since I am not looking at doing this as a production shop, I have a lot more leeway.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If I want to go broke and hungry, I'd start working wood for a living. Can't ever pretend I'm cut out for that kind of work, because what's important to me isn't what others would pay serious $ for. As in, they wouldn't pay the kind of $ that would keep me from going broke and hungry.


----------



## Dcase

My current method for sharpening is…

Hollow grind primary bevel on the grinder

Hone a secondary bevel (usually 29 deg) starting with 1000 grit Shapton stone. I hone with this stone until I have established the bevel and have a bur on the back along the whole edge. Once I finish with the 1000 I move to my 6000 stone and hone until the edge is polished and scratch free. I then take a few strokes on a piece of .5 micron paper.

The most important thing is making sure both front and back of the cutting edge is polished all the way across the whole cutting edge.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well then, that's what's out there! I've never gotten that kind of shaving, ever. Damn, that's nice…


----------



## Bertha

^proof's in the proverbial pudding.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hah! Excellent shot Dan.


----------



## Dcase

Thanks guys… I still struggle with sharpening though. I am far from a master.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And he's humble, too. Damn… (again)


----------



## bandit571

and to think, this is the best my #5 can do…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks alot like mine, Bandit!


----------



## Bertha

Dan's got it going on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## mochoa

Great sharpening discussion guys.

I've recently gotten away from Scary Sharp, I hate having to change out the paper so I dont do it as often as I should.

I'm currently doing Medium India Stone (use water on it), followed by 1000/6000 grit Water Stone (I got from Don), then strop with green compound on a piece of birch plywood. I bought some leather for a strop but have been to lazy to make it. Works for me.

I dont have fun flattening water stones. I think I will eventually go to Diamond stones.

Does anyone have this set?


----------



## Bertha

^I've got the really big 10 incher DMTs, Mauricio. They just seem too aggressive for my liking. The Extra Course is a brute. I sharpened an axe on mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## mochoa

This set is 300,600,1200.

Al, what grit is the Extra Course?


----------



## Bertha

Geez, I'm not sure. I know that it's yellow; one side is extra/the other just coarse. I think one has a black dot; the other a blue. My guess would be 60 or less, lol. I ruined the back of a plane iron playing with it. As soon as I moved it across the surface, I knew it was toast.


----------



## Bertha

Here it is, Mauricio:
http://www.amazon.com/DMT-W250CXNB-10-Inch-DuoSharp-Extra-Coarse/dp/B00004WFUL
.
Versatile Sharpening
With the DMT 10-Inch DuoSharp Coarse / Extra-Coarse Bench Stone, edge restoration has never been easier. Use the coarse diamond stone (45 micron / 325 mesh) to quickly and easily restore a neglected edge, or take advantage of the *extra-coarse diamond stone (60 micron / 220 mesh)* for edges that are significantly damaged. Simply place the DuoSharp Bench Stone on any flat surface, and its non-skid rubber mat will keep it firmly planted during sharpening.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mine look like the ones on this page (dual sided). I've thought about getting the 'extra extra fine.'

http://www.bestsharpeningstones.com/dmt/DMT_DuoSharp.html


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, I've seen some decent deals for those on on ebay for the Fine/Extra Fine double sided. Extra Extra Fine is 8000 grit, it would just replace your strop for the finaly polish wouldnt it?

Dan and David seem to be using the DiaSharp/Shapton stones that seem like steel plates rather than the mesh type. I wonder if there is any advantage to those?


----------



## Bertha

^I think the plates are nicer. I don't own any of them.


----------



## dbray45

•Extra-Extra Coarse diamond (120 micron / 120 mesh) for extreme removal of material and edge repair.
•Extra-Coarse diamond (60 micron / 220) when significant removal of material is needed for damaged edges.
•Coarse diamond (45 micron / 325 mesh) to quickly restore a neglected edge.
•Fine diamond (25 micron / 600 mesh) for a razor sharp edge.
•Extra-Fine diamond (9 micron / 1200 mesh) to polish and refine a razor edge after sharpening with a coarser diamond stone.
•Extra-extra-fine diamond (3 micron / 8000 mesh) after sharpening an edge with coarser diamond gritsI am finding that

The more you use the DMT stones they are not quite so aggressive.

I have Extra course through XXFine of the 8" bench Stone -Steel plates


----------



## Dcase

I have the same DMT stone that Al has and its great for coarse work. I use the extra coarse side mostly to flatten my stones and I use both sides to flatten backs of old irons and reshape bevels and such.

I would love to get some fine grit DMT stones.


----------



## Mosquito

I just got a pair of DuoSharp's… Extra Course/Course on one, and Fine/Extra fine on another… haven't gotten to try them out yet, though, as I just got them this weekend and I was busy finishing a project or two…


----------



## Mosquito

EDIT: nevermind… post showed up


----------



## dbray45

The fine and extra fine are multi use - I use them to round off the edges of chipped stemware and the edges of glass shelves (wear good gloves while doing this) also. Something you cannot do with regular stones.


----------



## bandit571

I seem to have a slight 'problem", TOO MANY #4 in the shop. I'll wind up keeping the handyman 1204, since it is tuned up for paper shavings. I suppose i'll keep that Union #4G as well. Something about a "Groovy Bottom" ( stop that…) that says "keep me'. Which leaves the Great Neck No.1, used to be all red, now is a Black & Chrome #4. Seems to be a "parts" plane now….

Looks like i'll go out on a Rust Hunt, again. I'll see IF I can find another #3 out there. Means I'll just have to put off buying that little Coffin Smoother until another day….


----------



## donwilwol

Since we're on the subject, my son left some cedar scrapes in the shop so they became a new nest for the dmt's.










i noticed the back would get some rusy on them if they are flat.


----------



## mochoa

Nice set up Don, those are the ones I was talking about. Similar to the ones Pual Sellers uses.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is a righteous arrangement of stone, Mr. Don! Yeah, you want to keep them dry between uses or they will rust a bit. I use the rubber matt, then wipe them down and put them away each time or they look like another piece of offal in the shop space…


----------



## Dcase

Ya that is a nice set up you got there for your stones. I may copy the design for your stone holder, I really like it.

Not to change the subject but I would like some feedback from you guys on a plane I made this past weekend. I made myself an edge/chisel plane out of walnut and maple. I got the design from a woodworking book I have but in the book the plane has a knob on the back. I had planned on putting a square shaped knob on the back but now I am not sure that I want to do that. I can hold it rather comfortably the way it is so I am not sure if a knob would be good to have or not. I would like thoughts on that from you guys.

Also, for the bolt on the wood cap I just grabbed a hex bolt from my bolt bin. I would really like to use something nicer and easier to turn but I am not sure what. I have a piece of hardboard placed between the cap and the iron right now and I would also like to figure out a way to eliminate the need for that. I know one way would be to use an iron without a slot cut in it and I would be fine with that. It takes a #4 sized iron.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bertha

I think Dan is officially sicker than the rest of us. He's MAKING lever caps now It's very cool, Dan!


----------



## Mosquito

That looks great Dan! I think no nob/tote would be better, especially if it's more comfortable for you. It seems like the lower pushing point would be better for something with nothing in front of the blade to prevent it from grabbing and flipping the back up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, I envision a short 'tenon' of sorts extending from the bed of the iron, under the cap screw. Wide as the slot of the iron, longer by a bit, too, with a piece of metal set into it for the cap screw to make contact with. It'll keep the iron from left/right movement, certainly, and eliminate your shims…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Could also build a smallish knob over the top of the cap screw, recessing the head of the bolt into it for esthetics…


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, good ideas. I may end up going with a wooden knob over the bolt if I don't find anything else.

Chris, your right about the pressure on the back of the plane. I can keep really good pressure on the back of the plane the way it is. However I know Stanley made an edge plane which had a knob on the back and I think both the LN and WoodRiver chisel planes have knobs on them so I feel like I should have a knob. Maybe its just a mental thing.


----------



## Mosquito

With a wooden knob over the lever cap, it sounds like it would remind me of a cross between a bull nose and a box scraper… Sounds cool.

with out the rear knob, it seems like it would be used like an oversize paring chisel


----------



## thedude50

Dan AL is right about you it is time for you to STOP THE MADNESS please box up all your planes and ship them to this old workshop.com. We will be sure they all go to good homes and you will be free from this disaster in your Wood shop. You will be able to return to projects in a woodworking nature although we will let you keep just the essential block plane and your electric planer the rest should be boxed up and shipped to us today !!!

Al, I don't get your love of scary sharp. I love the T7 and once your dialed in a quick couple of passes and a hit by the strop and Voila Mirror finish and shavings that are perfect. Just like Dan's of coarse they vary by wood-type but transparent thinner than thin and a glass finish on the wood.

Bandit, you need to work on that edge a bit my friend it isn't there yet and when it is you will get shavings to die for. Also chunks like that often mean the sole is not flat and you are taking out chunks. I would go back to the basics if i was getting stuff that looked like that 1 is the sole really flat 2 is the iron so sharp you can shave with it and i mean no tugging with the blade it must cut clean and no fuss. Is the mouth closed down enough. 3 is the chip breaker mated to the iron. If these are not done right your going to struggle. If you aren't sure how to check all this Pm Me I will walk you through it .


----------



## Bertha

You're right, Dude. I really only use the wheel to start a bevel. I always give the back a couple of swipes across the 2000 grit, alternating between the bevel and the back while the blade is chucked into the eclipse jig. I guess it's just what I'm used to by now.


----------



## bandit571

That plane is a Buck Brothers #5 Jack plane. The wood is the bench top I have been flattening. A little scrub work then the jacks took over. I actually have a second blade in it right now, as the buck brothers iron still needed some flattening.

Sharpening: I go from a worn out belt on the beltsander( with the iron in a guide) to a couple oil stones, then to some sandpaper on the tablesaw's flat cast iron surface. I usually can see my reflection in the edge when I'm done. back treated the same way. Those "chunks"? well, I WAS flattening a benchtop of old Beech, afterall. And skipping along hitting the high spots will give up some "chunks". Out on the aprons, old pine, no chunks, just nice ribbons.

Just like buying a "Drill Doctor", I usually can sharpen most of my drill bits on my grinder, by the old Mark I Eyeball method. So, why spend that kind of $$$ when I can use the cash elsewhere? Like more hardware that I can't make out in the shop? Ok, rant is done, next Plane topic????


----------



## Bertha

Next plane topic? OK…..Marcou!
.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oooooooh! Ahhhhhhhhh! ;-)

That's a tommy two tone that I like… Wow…


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, Baby!!!!


----------



## Bertha

Where's Andy?
What do I have here?
.


































.
And what in the HELL do I have here?
.


----------



## mochoa

Crawfish! Yummmy.


----------



## mochoa

I just had some last week, probably my favorite food.


----------



## Dcase

I said this before when you posted a picture of this plane and I will say it again, that may be the most beautiful plane I have ever seen. I love everything about it.


----------



## Bertha

^I posted it especially for you, Dan. I'm kind of the same way and I keep going back to it. It's really got everything you want. It's sleek but obviously solid. I bet it's a heavy beast. Yet it still seems delicate enough to make you want to grab it. It really is a freak of nature. If I win the lottery, I'll buy you one.


----------



## Bertha

Mauricio, when I found that little guy on the street, it really brought back some delicious memories. I haven't had crawfish in years. Crawfish-Ett was my thing. They had a crawfish sub sandwich near my house with a balsamic glaze. Goodness. I miss the raw oysters more than anything.


----------



## TechRedneck

Al:

You can catch those little buggers in any local creek. As for oysters.. I would stay away from the mountain oysters if I were you.


----------



## Bertha

^lol Yeah, they're doing some sewage work in my area and they must have displaced some crawfish. I know some friends who have fallen for the old oyster trick
.
Mauricio, do y'all have mirliton? Pronounced "mell it on" in Nawlins. A green squash of sorts. I used to love those little guys.


----------



## mochoa

Hmmm, I just googled it, never heard of it.


----------



## mochoa

Tech, chicken necks are the best bait for catching those crawfish. ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just realized I didn't answer Maur's question, "it would just replace your strop for the finaly polish wouldnt it" - Answer is, yes. Not wanting to spend the $ is exactly why I messed around with leather in the first place. And I'm convincing myself it's good now. Then I see Dan's pics.

sigh…

Gotta love those mudbugs! Don't forget the Gumbo Shop, mmmmm….....


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, I'm sure you could get those results with your current method if you tried. Like previous discussions we've had here, whisper thin shavings isnt usually your goal.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I don't always get shavings that fine. I have come to find that when I have a chisel or iron that I don't feel is cutting as nice as it could the problem is almost always the back of the iron or chisel. I have so many times thought an iron or chisel back was polished flat only to come back to it later and realize I could get an even finer polish to the back. My best advice to everyone is if you have an iron that is not cutting as fine as what you think it should I would go back and polish the back some more. The ruler trick really helps here. Even if you lap and polish the whole back I would still suggest the ruler trick on your finest grit paper or stone just to make sure the whole cutting edge all the way across is completely polished.

Here are some random Monday photos… I picked up this molding plane a long time ago and it just kind of sat on a shelf. I have been working on sharpening the iron for it and I finally got it to where I could put the plane to work. I think this is a beading plane of some kind but it does a great job of rounding corners and edges.


----------



## TechRedneck

Dan:

I've seen a bunch of those planes in antique stores around here and haven't pulled the trigger on one yet. How hard is it to sharpen the irons? I would assume it is like a gouge.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Right off the bat - Maur, good call. You are a wise man…

Dan, I'd guess that's a nosing plane. Hard to tell the dimension, but I think it's for cutting the front edges of stair treads and the like. Came in a number of sizes and is not to be confused with a H&R type of tool. That said, I'm probably wrong… Either way, it's beautiful, nice job on the iron for sure!


----------



## donwilwol

i'm a bit behind this afternoon, so in skimming I see Dan's making stair treads and Al has crabs? Did I get that right?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, and, unfortunately, Yes. Correct on both counts, Don…


----------



## donwilwol

ok, like I said, I'm behind. Dan, I like the chisel plane. You in an artistic phase? I think it needs a knob for ascetics. But not a normal knob, something more oblonged, like a squished tea cup upside down. And to replace the piece under the cap, why not make a piece and contour it with the cap. So a maple piece that raps around the top part of the cap?


----------



## donwilwol

And +2 for what Smitty said on the screw.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, like the ones you see on the horned planes that fit behind the iron for you to push with the web of your thumb


----------



## donwilwol

Random Monday shot.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Why does it look like that plane is floating in the air???


----------



## AnthonyReed

lol .. i am telling you Smitty, there are some shenanigans going on in Don's shop


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks for all the info guys, I appreciate it. I will prob get the e/ee combo dmt plate and the leather for my ws 3000, then see where I am at. Thats is the thing about woodworking, there is an infinite way to get the same task done.

That plane does look like it is floating….no wonder I cant get shavings like Don. He knows magic!


----------



## donwilwol

3 for the week.


----------



## terryR

My first Stanley…gotta start somewhere, sometime…

Arrived with a fresh coat of black Rustoleum…way too thick and ugly…had to be removed.









After cleaning off the paint, I found a 3mm long break in the weld under the frog…fixed with JB Weld…new paint…Danish Oil for the knob and tote…a quick sharpen with sandpaper…









Thanks for the lessons on sharpening everyone…I will get better…


----------



## waho6o9

Very good restore terryr, the knob and tote look so much better now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, that does look alot nicer Terry. Well done, and that plane thanks you too.


----------



## bhog

Smitt to answer your question I finally made my wife a frame for her diploma with some ,edged it with walnut.Turned out really nice.I will attempt to somehow post a pic.May need some pointers from someone smarter with that stuff than I….


----------



## Brit

Al - I think your brace is a Stanley Victor No.965. If I'm right, there won't be any screws fixing the flared quill to the head. The head was screwed on and cemented in place. Another way to tell is that the jaws will be plain, i.e. they won't have alligator teeth along the inside faces. A No.965 would have cost you $0.92 in 1914. The Stanley Victor range of braces was sold for 'ordinary' or household use. Only the concealed ratchet braces were considered to be 'mechanics' tools.

In 1914 the original sweep handle was barrel-shaped and did not have the brass end caps. The handle sat between the two steel discs. Also, the brass plate under the head was not there.

Although Stanley became the sole agents for Bailey Victor planes in 1880, it wasn't until 1884 that they bought the entire Victor production factory. So either your brace is circa 1914 and the sweep handle/brass end caps and the brass plate under the head are later mods, or your brace is pre 1914 but post 1884. Maybe it was produced at a time when Stanley were transitioning the Victor parts to their own branded parts and hadn't completed the transition of certain parts like the sweep handle. Since I've never seen a Bailey Victor brace made prior to the Stanley buy out, this is pure supposition on my part.

Do the brass parts look original, or could they be later mods? Also, is there any hint of a number after the word Victor or maybe on the other arm?


----------



## bhog

testing testing phone pic through email to photobucket to here testing

edit.I think it worked….you guys will prob hate me cuz I will now have to abuse the fact that I figured out how to pic post..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon, if you're on a PC and posting threads, the "img" button actually lets you point to an image (picture) on your local drive for posting as part of your comment. If this doesn't help (you're on a smart phone or pad, for example), you'll have to get smart on photobucket like I did.There was a learning curve, but it's painless once you get it figured out…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

EDIT: Hey, you got it figured out! Excellent frame!


----------



## ShaneA

Over the top on the maple Brandon…it looks awesome.


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys,that stuff was the most challenging wood I have ever worked.I even scraped it and a couple spots I couldnt get to smooth.I have rat holed some of it and am finally using some.I usually will plane it and just stare at it afraid to cut it..lol.

Heres the top of the coffee table I finished last week


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon that's a great frame.


----------



## bandit571

Working a few planes tonight, had a plank to work down.









Scrub plane, ala Stumpy, working on some beech ( say THAT real fast) wicked little beast! Next was the jack planes









Mr. Worth, with a cambered iron, working those diagonals. Next, a "handyman" worked out the tracks left by the jack plane









Why all this work on an old plank? Well, I kind of needed the plank….









and a pipe clamp..


----------



## Sonny_9630

Al, I know this is a bit late from the Marcou M12 that you posted but oh well. Mr. Marcou I hope you don't mind.

Dan, you might like this even better.










more of the J20A


----------



## Bertha

OMG Sonny, that thing is out of this World! Tell me it isn't yours!!!!!
.
Andy, I knew you'd know everything about that brace but that treatise surprised me, even from you! You are, indeed, the custodian of the brace. I'll check the arms and yes, I think the grip is a later mod. Thanks for all the great info. I purchased it because it looked primitive compared to my other braces. I guess I was right! I'm a plane guy, so anything that says Victor on it, I'm going to buy.


----------



## mochoa

Don, ha, that Wards Master did appear to be floating in the air at first, weird visual effect.

Bandit, that bench looks stout! Its gonna be a big upgrade from what you use now.

Sonny, those planes are works of art.


----------



## Bertha

It just dawned on me how nice it is to look at a Wards Master and a Marcou; and be excited about both of them. Great hobby we have here.


----------



## Brit

What's Andy making now?










Answer: Nothing if it doesn't stop raining. :-(

*Tools out* → *Rain* → *Tools in* → *Clean tools* → *Sunshine* → *Return to start*


----------



## Bertha

Andy, do your pipebender and Work-a-mate get along; or are they jealous of one another?


----------



## Brit

Thankfully I didn't have to bend or weld the pipe Al, just clean it up. I say just, it has taken me all day to do that!. My wife sweet-talked a local company into making it for her at cost and delivering it free of charge. She could sell sand to the Arabs.


----------



## waho6o9

Most excellent frame Brandon, very nice grain and tight miters!

Solid workbench Bandit, me likey

Andy's making a labyrinth

Marcou M12 totally rocks Sonny, Congratulations!


----------



## Bertha

Hey, have y'all seen this megachart?
http://primeshop.com/access/woodwork/stanleyplane/
I'm just now finding it


----------



## Brit

Nah!!! That was last week's project Waho6o9.


----------



## Brit

That's pretty cool Al.


----------



## waho6o9

That's amazing Al, thanks for posting the info.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like it is Don's 1 yr LJ anny.


----------



## RGtools

Andy. The handles with the circles are the big hint. they had games like this back and the them park near my home town….but on a much smaller scale. Please tell me yours is not going to spin like theirs did?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rats. Even the Mega Chart doesn't include the years Stanley made planes in the US that were painted purple / burgundy. I have one, have seen others, including a block plane or two. Must be Type 21 (1968 - ?), but no one goes that far in the documentation trail…


----------



## Brit




----------



## Bertha

^Hooray Don!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Is that one of Don's restored planes, by chance? Congrats, Don! Glad you're here!


----------



## Brit

I don't think you've guessed correctly Ryan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I would think two players start at opposite ends and race through the 'maze' with those two wands to see who finishes first. Have no idea what such a thing might be called, except 'The Andy'.


----------



## Brit

Not even close Smitty. I might try and post the project tonight if I can erect it all inbetween the rain and hail showers and take some photos of it. If not, it will be tomorrow.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

sigh, I'm never close…


----------



## lysdexic

Andy,
My guess is that you move the "ring on a handle" along the pipe without touching. There is current running through the pipe that when grounded by the "ring on a handle", it sets off an alarm indicating that you touched.


----------



## Brit

You win the cigar Scot.

It is called a Buzzwire game and mine will be the Biggest, Baddest, Buzzwire Game in the whole wide world. Most people just bend a coat hanger and call it done. Not me! There is about 45 feet of pipe there, so bring it if you think your hard enough. LOL.


----------



## Brit

Oh and it is a game for one person. My neighbour who made the two rings, made one bigger than the other. The bigger ring is for the children to have a go and the smaller ring is for teenagers and adults. I'll road test it tomorrow and see how hard it is. I might give people a halfway rest point or just give people three lives and they would have failed if the buzzer sounds four times.


----------



## bandit571

A "mutt' of a handplane:

Too small to be called a "regular" bench plane,
Too big to be a Block plane, 
BUT, it does have an "attitude"!

Seems to say

"I'm the meanest kid on the block (of wood), make fun of me, and I'll cut your knuckles."

Don't call him short, cheap, or "Tiny". This fella eats Beech as a snack, and spits it back at you. There is a fountain drink around here, called the Big Gulp. Think of a plane that does the same…..









Doesn't have a "pedigree" like LN, or LV. It DOES have a big mouth, though. remind anybody of a Junkyard Dog? Or, maybe SMS Iron Dog?


----------



## SamuelP

The buzz-wire game should include an electric shock to wake everyone up and make it a block party everyone will remember.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, I can envision upping the ante a bit.
.


----------



## Bertha

There's supposed to be some new feature so you can move to the bottom of big threads more quickly. Pretty cool idea. I hope we get a bunch more planeheads in here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Where'd you hear that? I've been putting the word out to LJs that may like the content here, not takers yet…


----------



## Bertha

^Martin just posted it. I'm always telling people the easiest way to get to the bottom is simply to post. I think they're all just scared of Lysdexic. He's known to bite. He usually does it with his dentures out, so it doesn't hurt so much as it just startles you. 
.
Edit: here it is, Smit
http://lumberjocks.com/msojka/blog/30012


----------



## donwilwol

thanks for the 1 yr mention.

Al, I've been bitten by those solar fencers. It leaves a mark!

Andy, I'm at a loose for words. Your project looks like a pipe bender gone wild. The handle on the ring needs to be a plane tote, otherwise its off topic.


----------



## Brit

Since when have we been on topic for very long on this thread. LOL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Test of a hyperlink to a range of comments, on page 36 apparently, that includes my first post here.

EDIT: Wow, it works! But it puts you in some never-never land without a Reply box at the bottom. Interesting!


----------



## Bertha

^Smit, that link made me miss old Wayne.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think it's pretty remarkable how much talk is on handplanes… like this one:










yeah, I know, it's repeat. but it was easily accessible…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Yeah, I know RE: Wayne…


----------



## donwilwol

we seemed to have lost a few regulars. Wayne, Saddletramp, Drfunk. All among the missing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Each one of them missed…


----------



## mochoa

I miss Dr. Funk, he had a unique perspective on things… He was the lone voice that said plane soles didn't need to be that flat.


----------



## chrisstef

i found my way to the bottom on this one with the new feature … pretty sweet. On another note i just got back from purchasing a work sharp. Ive been stuck in a funk and not retoring any planes b/c i got annoyed with reshaping them on sandpaper. I plan on building me a Stumpy style stand for it. Ive got a #7, #6, #78, #80, a #5 type 7 or 8, and a sargent VBM transitional to work on.


----------



## mochoa

Hey where is the guy that was making the low angle infill jack out of all brass?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hello Chrisstef! Got family pics of that cache? Need some 'befores,' you know… 

Maur, I'm with Funk re: it ain't gotta be that flat unless it's outta whack and a smoother type plane, basically…


----------



## chrisstef

Of course ive got pics, just not on this computer. I do need a new lever cap for the #7 though .. ive had it for almost a year and havent touched it and the other day i was sitting in the shop and looked over at it …. son of a … its got a smaller lever cap on it probably off a #5. Kinda irks me but so goes life. Theres also a Union #3 and #4 to go along with the stanley's.

Maybe tonight ill get the family together for a portrait.


----------



## Mosquito

I brought my #7 back with me this weekend when I was at the parents' place, so I can take a family shot


----------



## chrisstef

You asked and now here they are smitty … "The Fam" 









Some closer portraits of the big kids:









The teenagers:









The young ones:









And everyones favorite weird uncles:


----------



## lysdexic

Chrisstef,
Nice family portrait. I am sure they are staring at the Work Sharpe with excitement.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh yea … i had to wipe the drool off the bench. Its been a long while in the making, im ready to do some rehabbin!


----------



## donwilwol

Chrisstef, nice set of planes. Ready to put that worksharp to work?


----------



## ksSlim

Nice family!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, that is a nice set of pics and planes!! The blocks (young ones) have great character indeed. Thanks for posting! Makes mw want to get mine together for a group hug.


----------



## stonedlion

Here's a new acquisition I just picked up today. a number 7 along with a wood and brass Stanley bevel and a big @ss Jorgensen clamp. The number 7 looks to be complete, I think it will clean up nice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is a big @ss clamp… And speaking of those types of clamps, Jorgensen or other, does anyone use thiers alot? I have one, it's okay, not a go to very often. Is it just me?


----------



## Bertha

Nice score, Richard! I can't wait to see the big guy rehabbed.
Smit, I don't use handscrews very often at all. I like the idea of them; I just never caught on.


----------



## Brit

I don't have any yet, but I'll definitely be getting some of vaious sizes at some point. They are great for holding tapered or conical work and for holding thin boards on edge on your benchtop. Just use another clamp to secure the hand screw to your benchtop then plane away.


----------



## lysdexic

I have a couple and rarely use them.


----------



## donwilwol

I use Jorgensen style clamps for tote repair, and occasionally to clamp the ends of panel glue ups to keep them even. That's about it. They are the kind of tool that sits and sits, but when you need one, nothing else will do.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Gents. Sounds like the collective experience is pretty consistent re: handscrews…


----------



## Bertha

DonW, I hadn't thought of that use. Pretty smooth idea. I like the look of them hanging around, especially if really beaten up. I even made one and ended up hanging my coat from it at work. I just never got a hang of the mechanism. I have to figure out which way to turn them every time I pick one up.


----------



## donwilwol

you can buy kits (I think I bought mine at Amazon) with all the hardware. I bought the kits and made a few. I tried making the wooden ones, but they just don't work the same without the opposing threads.


----------



## Bertha

That's OK, Don. Mauricio will be making us both right and left soon Two questions:
1) A kindly LJ on the Smackdown thread reminded me that a wagon vise needs to have opposite-handed threads relative to the leg vise. I was upset because I already ordered my screws but once I started thinking about it, I realized that I didn't understand that. Wait, now that I'm thinking about it again, I think I do. So yeah, I'll have to turn the screw counterclockwise to tighten the wagon block. Is that a big deal? Is it something that's going to bother me? I wonder if Lake Eerie can put the hub on the other side before they make mine?
2) I've been saying "spring" a joint meaning putting a little concavity on the middle edge of a jointed board in an effort to better seat the outside edges during glue up. Am I using that work correctly or did I make that up?


----------



## racerglen

It's all in where the mirrors are placed Al

;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's what I'd call that action: spring joint.


----------



## donwilwol

since your building the vise, and will be using it from its start, it will be second nature to turn it backwards. When I stop by to use your bench, it will drive me nuts.

If your wrong about spring joints, so is Fine woodworking, so we'll call it close enough for me. http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/26796/spring-joints-an-edge-glue-ups-best-friend/page/all


----------



## BrandonW

Does anybody here use the Veritas Mark II cambered roller to put a camber on an iron? If so, how well does it work? I'm thinking about getting one.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/Page.aspx?p=51868&cat=1,43072,43078,51868


----------



## racerglen

Al, my tail vice is reversed as well, never an issue.


----------



## RGtools

Andy, I had it right…Scott just described it better.

Brain dead…need coffee.


----------



## Brit

Ok Ryan, Scot owes you half a cigar.

What were you on about when you said the ones at the theme park used to rotate? I can't see how that would work except to break your arm and if that happens you'd have to go and see Al. That worries me because he doesn't even know which way to turn a hand screw, so you can imagine how your cast would turn out. )


----------



## Brit




----------



## terryR

I'm also looking for a sharpening guide…how do you guys like the side clamping action of this one from Richard Kell? same price as veritas…


----------



## BrandonW

Those look pretty sweet, Terry, but I'm not sure how one can camber an iron with it, which is currently why I'm looking at the cambered roller on Mark II.


----------



## Brit

Personally, I think a guide with a single wheel is better. You can only use the same bit of the stone with the Kell. An Eclipse honing guide No.36 is cheap and does the job for both chisels and plane irons.


----------



## donwilwol

I've never even seen that one Terry,but here are my thoughts. You couldn't sharpen a3" blade on a 3" stone and I like to "role" my blades in the guide to get a taper for smoothers. That guide wouldn't allow that.


----------



## donwilwol

And what Andy said.


----------



## BrandonW

I have the eclipse, and it had been my go-to honing guide for a long time, but I'm looking for more. Does anybody here use the Veritas Mk2?


----------



## Brit

Brandon, I'd be very surprised if there isn't a review of it on LJs. They are very good guides, but a little pricey by the time you've bought all the add-ons.


----------



## terryR

Ahhh…I hadn't thought of a camber…thanks for the tip!

Also, I was thinking of wooden runners on either side of the sharpening stone for Richard's guide to use…but now I see the advantage of a single roller…glad I mentioned it! But, Richard's tool is much prettier, Andy. 

I was pricing stones last night…looks like DMTs are cheaper than some rocks…going with a set of DMTs!


----------



## Bertha

^it seems like you could modify an Eclipse for a camber. If you failed, you're out what…like $10? I have an older Vertias jig but I never use it. I've just got like 5 Eclipses and I leave them around strategically so I can actually find one. It's like the camber jig for the Tormek; just too much money for me. 
.
Thanks for the thoughts about the tail screws. It seems to me that if you're standing in front of the wagon and you want it to move to your left, the natural movement would be to turn counter clockwise. I guess I'll find out if it bothers me.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't want to attend anyone so Al, tell me if I'm to blunt, paying that much for a guide so you don't have to learn is absurd. eventually you'll want to learn to free hand, even if you don't know it now.


----------



## mochoa

Progress last night. 
!









Common you guys are hand tool guys which means for the most part you have some manual dexterity, sharpen free hand!


----------



## Bertha

^Don, I don't think that's an absurd philosophy at all. To meet you in the middle, the #40 blade will fit inside the Tormek guide, this one:
.








.
You can rock the jig a bit and get the camber down to your mark pretty easily (using the curved edge closest to that dude's hand). Just play with it until you're happy with the symmetry. From there, you can just freehand it on the (in my case) scary sharp. With a black magic marker and some time, you really don't need a fancy jig.
.
That being said, if you really like the wet wheel (I don't), the ease of reproducibility might be a selling point. I also don't know how large a radius that jig will allow. I'd buy that Kell jig just because it's cool looking.
.
Mauricio, you the friggin man!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I won't use more than the Eclipse above, not sure I'll ever use less than that either, though. I like consistency, and the Eclipse does that. Scratch a camber line on the iron, grind close, strap it in the guide and hit the x-course DMT to get me there. Schwarz laid out a method in his Handplane Essentials book (a collection of columns for PopWood, so you can find the article on the web for no $) where he presses on the right edge of the iron for thirty swipes (or whatever number you want), then thirty on the other edge. Then back to the other edge, but halfway in for 15 swipes. Other for 15. Then put pressure directly in the the center of the iron and swipe 8 times or so. This way you're taking more iron from the outsides than the center in a repeatable pattern by pressing on five different locations of the iron, thereby gaining a camber. The eclipse allows this with it's one wheel…

Long answer. Hope it's not confusing, but I'm thinking it's clear enough to figure out if you have sharpened but haven't heard of this specific approach before.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not sure why, but I could sharpen a camber by hand, long before I could any thing else.

I like the screw.


----------



## Sylvain

Al,

If you can not change your order,
you might consider this solution
two gears rotate in opposite directions.
You could put a gear on the screw hub, driven by a bigger gear with a handle (bench craft style).

A bigger driving gear would give extra speed which would justify the right hand thread on the screw. ;-))

The gear with the handle would rotate clockwise to tighten the vise.

http://woodgears.ca/gear_cutting/template.html


----------



## Bertha

^Smit, that DMT coarse is built for that kind of work. And you're right, Don, I could sharpen a curve way before I could sharpen straight. Come to think of it, I still can't sharpen them straight
.
Speaking of not straight, where is Lysdexic?


----------



## mochoa

Thats not a good picture of the screw, I'm still getting some chipping on the tips of the threads but not much. However, that is a knotty pice of oak firewood so I would expect better results once I use Maple, or Beech. I'm thinking of going with beech.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I can only do straight freehand on thicker unless its a really good day.

Mauricio I'm about to take down a big beech tree. Beech lumber soon.


----------



## Bertha

Beech is the breasts. Has anyone ever used ash for screws? Every time the mailman comes by my house, I'm hoping there are two big screws in there. Crap I can't resist. That hasn't happened to me since I last visited Lysdexic.
.
Ok, I'm done with that for the day


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon the MKII was my first jig and I used it alot. It takes a little to set up with every blade. It does a wonderful job. I wanted something quicker so I now use the eclipse for everday use. However, the MKII is still very useful for

non-standard angles (like BU irons)
it excels at microbevels
it is hard to camber because it is performs so well at keeping the edge nice and square.

I like both


----------



## Mosquito

I also [should] use the eclipse I've got, but I've been trying to get better at freehanding it… results are less than stellar at the moment…


----------



## Dcase

I sharpen my chisels free hand but I always use a jig for my plane blades. The only plane irons I sharpen free hand are the ones for my scrub planes. I have Carpal Tunnel in my right wrist and I have the hardest time keeping my wrist locked and steady. When I try to hold them steady my hand will start to shake. I also have a real hard time cutting straight with a backsaw.

When I do sharpen free hand I love using oil stones. I think oil stones work best for free hand sharpening.

Tech- you asked me "How hard is it to sharpen the irons? I would assume it is like a gouge.".... To sharpen the curved iron I spray glued some sandpaper on dowels and used those to sharpen it. I made a simple little jig that I clamp the iron onto so that the iron is held tight and I can see what I am doing. It took me a while because it was a really old and pitted blade but it wont take that long next time.


----------



## donwilwol

I'll be in Columbus Ohio off and on for work for the next couple of months. Any "don't miss these" places out there?


----------



## RGtools

Andy….the ones that spun where much smaller (about a foot high) and the job was to get the ring down to the bottom without touching….they spun slowly of course.

I am in the freehand camp myself…but I still own an eclipse, it's simple and it works iven on the days I don't.


----------



## b2rtch

My dream hand plane would be one which does a perfect job every time and all by itself.


----------



## Bertha

^Bert, I'd go along with that You sure you don't want to add that it sharpens itself?


----------



## Dcase

b2rtch- That would take all the fun out of it!


----------



## b2rtch

No, but if it also could bring me a "cold one", that would be great.


----------



## Bertha

^Bert, AND open it for you.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm sorry, but there's a very sexist joke there…


----------



## TechRedneck

Dan:

I like the idea of the sandpaper glued to a dowel. I'll have to try that on some Butcher gouges I have.

I also have some slipstones that I bought to sharpen my Spyderco pocket knife. Once the edge is back I can use those to keep it sharp.

I also am a freehand guy for bringing the edge back on irons and chisels. I only have one DMT and it is XC. that is good for getting a camber. I don't camber much on the scrub planes but only enough not to leave tracks. Then mark with a sharpie and watch that I get the edge when honing.


----------



## chrisstef

man this place moves fast. Im soooo ready to put that worksharp to use. I didnt get the wide blade adapter jammy, but i will be making the stumpynubs work center for it so i can sharpen those wide blade. Im hoping tonights the night that ill start sharpening and this weekend or next weekend make the work center.

BTW, Anyone have a spare lever cap for a #7? Id gladly pay you tommorrow for a lever cap today. Id swap it out for the #5 cap i currently have on it along with a few semolians.


----------



## TechRedneck

on another note..

I have been looking for a used medium shoulder plane and can't seem to find one in the wild. Fleabay has a few every so often but they want a lot for them.

Has anybody used the new Stanley shoulder planes? are they worth it? For something to use occasionally I have some reservations going LV or Veritas. I will if I can see it is worth the extra $100.

I purchased the Veritas low angle block and feel it was worth the cost, but use it a lot. Do ya'll find you use the shoulder plane more or less?


----------



## Dcase

Mike- If you do the sandpaper on dowels make sure you use a strong holding spray glue. I was using a spray glue that had a weaker hold and the paper kept coming right off the dowels. I later bought a stronger hold glue and it worked much better.


----------



## TechRedneck

Thanks Dan.. noted.

I have both kinds. I inadvertently used a stronger glue on my honing block and had a hell of a time scraping the sandpaper off. This approach I can see not having it come off.


----------



## chrisstef

Im in the same boat you are techredneck, i was thinking about using the #78 for the same purpose(as a shoulder plane), anyone have any thoughts on how they stack up against one another?


----------



## DaddyZ

No Picture Didn't Happen,

I picked up a liberty bell 129 this past weekend, Wood a little Wormy, I will try to get pics tonight

That makes (2) Bells I Have  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Bit of a drive done I-71, but Trader's World over on I-75 at the Lebanon exit. It's on the "East side" and across the interstate is a second big flea market. Plus, a Gold Star Chilli as you're getting between the two..

Guides? Guides???


----------



## bandit571

This is my oldie









I just needed to replace a "Corsair" style tote with a newer #5 style tote.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Schwarz blogged observations on the new #92 some time ago that were generally positive. Better than the old style #92 still being made, needed some tuning. Kinda like most new planes that aren't Veritas or LN…


----------



## mochoa

The blog…

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/stanley-sweet-heart-no-92-shoulder-plane


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Aha! A package!



















A #130!!!! Thanks, Don, for offering!










Money shot later…


----------



## TechRedneck

Well.. Just ordered a new Stanley Sweetheart no.92 off Amazon for $68 with free shipping. At that price what the heck.

Reviews are mixed. The Schwarz seemed to like it. Now I can trim the tenons on my upcoming project.


----------



## b2rtch

I have a 92 from Amazon and I love it.


----------



## woodworker59

Have you read Superior works Blood and Gore, its a brief history of the Stanley Bailey plane sortee.
A good read for the plane enthusiast. 
I have just recently been introduced to the Brese planes and although I agree that the price is appropriate, it is far and away beyond my reach.. I also only get planes to use, mostly Stanley and Miller falls.. I would say that
I find the Millers to be excellent user planes and have had nothing but success with them.. As long as they are
sharp..
Was wondering what the favorite method of sharpening is out there, I am sold on the Japanenese water stones, have not found anything that makes steel sharp faster.
Steve


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wed random pic…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Another random pic, this one a new tool for the shop. A clamp on cast iron pencil sharpener…










Kinda a plane. It holds an iron that cuts wood!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Papa- welcome! Got a stable of MF planes? I'd like to see a group pic, Don has one or two, I've not used one. Those that have them love 'em.

Mike / Bert - i came very close to pulling the trigger on the new SW 92. They sound decent enough, especially at $68.


----------



## alba

*Terry* I use the Stanley version

I have not done any free hand since 

So simple

Jamie


----------



## b2rtch

woodworker59,
I use both scary sharpening and Paul Sellers' method.
http://lumberjocks.com/PaulSellers/blog/27886
I am a great fan of Paul Sellers and of his approach to wood-working
Both work well for me.

I bought I Worksharp 3000 and I used it once. 
I also have a water stones that I do not use and a generic Tormek that I do not use.

When I am done using all my sand paper I shall buy diamond stones as they will lasts me a life time (or what is left of it), good sand paper is expensive and it does not last very long


----------



## donwilwol

I've gone throught the iterations of waterstones (didn't like) oil stones (did very well) then got a deal on a set of DMT's. The DMT's are my stones of use along with a cheap eclipse type guide I use about 80% of the time. The rest is free hand.

I like the early Millers Falls. I have a #10 I love. Its depicted here.


----------



## b2rtch

"Mike / Bert - i came very close to pulling the trigger on the new SW 92. They sound decent enough, especially at $68." 
My wife bought it for my last birthday,she paid around $100.00 for it. 
It is made in Mexico but , without being perfect, I believe that it is very decent.
Something to be careful about when adjusting the throat ( as another user noticed before me) is that the edge of the blade can easily be damaged as nothing prevent the front of the plane to run into it.
On older 92 it was set screw that one could adjust to prevent this problem, the set screw is no missing. 
I have been thinking about drilling and taping my plane to install a set screw, but I never did it yet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Viv la set screw!


----------



## Brit

*Smitty* - I call my set screw Sheila, but I guess Viv will do too.

I think you meant "Vivre la set screw"


----------



## woodworker59

I will have to make up some pics, I have currently, two of MIllers Falls block planes, a #56B and a75 
my bench planes are Millers #8,#9,#900,#11,#18,#22,#85 rabbet.
My Stanley's are #110 and #220 blocks, and #3, #4, #5, #51/4, #51/2, #6, #8, #191 rabbet, #46 skew plow, #45 plow and #711/2 router.
If anyone has any, I am looking for a set of irons for the #46 skew plow. I have the 3/8" but need the others. I think there were only 4 total going from 1/4" to 5/8".
would like to pick up a decent shoulder plane although I did make a nice 1" shoulder plane out of Walnut that works real well. Used a 1" chisel for the iron. bought a old Sorby chisel from Ebay out of England. the handle was shot so decided it would serve me better as a plane iron. those old ones can sure take an edge.
Have started to use my plow over my router if at all possible, just really like hand work. I am not a production shop so am not in a hurry and can take my time. I have found that most people appreciate the extra care taken in producing pieces by hand.
I am really looking forward to mining the depths of this site and its people. thanks for having me..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's nice, seeing the English respect the french…



You're right, Andy! Thanks for the save!


----------



## b2rtch

I guess that there is a joke that I don't get


----------



## b2rtch

woodworker59, it is my pleasure to have you around.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I won't quit my day job, sorry…


----------



## woodworker59

As far as sharpening goes, I have a three stone set up with a 1000, a 1200 and a 4000 water stones. I have found that I can shave the hair off my arms with my plane irons and my chisels using this method. I do use the generic middle wheel guide. I made my own set up gauge for it so that I can hit the angle every time. So far I have no complaints. I should amend that, having to flatten the stones every third or fourth time is a pain, but worth it. 
If I need to do any major nick chasing, I use my bench top belt sander with an 80 grit belt, don't currently have a grinding wheel, or the room for one if I did. My shop is pretty tight so I have had to limit the space I use for machinery as much as possible..
On another note, I am trying to produce a treadle powered band saw using a singer sewing machine treadle.
hope to have it up and cutting in the next couple months.. anyone have their versions they would like to share? would be interested in seeing how you made the transition from treadle to flywheel.. thanks..


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, I think you meant "Viva la set screw" so you were only off by 1 letter. I guess they do like their French over there.


----------



## b2rtch

yes over there and here also; I am in Salt lake City Utah.
Do not ask me how I arrived here.
Thanks.


----------



## mochoa

Bret, Just an interesting difference in perspective/assumptions from one part of the world to another, Brit assumed Smitty was misspelling French, I assumed he has misspelled Spanish

No knock on the French here. I've been there and loved it.


----------



## carguy460

Quick question - does anyone know anything about "Wards Master" planes? I just inherited quite a few hand tools from my grandfather, and one of them is a Wards Master, similar to my #5 stanley. It seems like a decent plane, but I'm leery about the lateral adjusting lever…its a bit on the cheesey side. Anyone have any experience with this brand?


----------



## Dcase

Jason- Wards Master planes were made by Stanley I believe. They are not rare or valuable but they will work just as well as the Stanley planes. I have several Wards Master planes and I think they are fine users.


----------



## Bertha

That pencil sharpener is awesome!
I think both Dan and Don have Wards planes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Papa said, "I am trying to produce a treadle powered band saw using a singer sewing machine treadle"

That sounds cool!

RE: The set screw on the old stanley shoulder planes, they're useful when the plane it taken apart and used as a chisel plane then put back together, for sure. When the iron comes out for sharpening then all is re-assembled, I've had a false sense of security and pulled everything together thinking the screw would be on. It wasn't, because I didn't have the newly honed iron in the precise location it was in.


----------



## jusfine

10 hour Rob Cosman workshop this weekend!

"be prepared to drink from a fire hose"

Should be fun!


----------



## Dcase

This is the real deal right here…. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solon-Rust-E-M-Chapin-Patented-3-Armed-Plow-Plane-Patent-No-76-051-/120911976231?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c26ea5727

This ones only for the hardcore..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Randy, I'd have been looking forward to this weekend for months… So nice to get frontline training with these tools. Done it once w/ the Schwarz, someday hope to take a class with Roy at his school.


----------



## mochoa

Wow 23 bids!


----------



## Bertha

^I'm man enough to admit that I'd have paid $20 for that plane. It must be an important one but I wouldn't have known it. I'm glad there are people out there keeping the torch for these important planes.


----------



## woodworker59

Wards master planes, I have come across a couple of them, I also believe they are a line of Stanley that they used to get more of their planes on the market.. I have found that your can interchange the frogs from a better Stanley into the belly of the wards planes.. thus correcting what is usually the weakest link. Its been my experience that if the frog don't seat well or align properly you just can't shave wood with it.. or can't shave it well. Best of luck with the plane.. you will probably find that the iron isint made of the best quality steel either,
which can also be corrected by using one out of a stanley.. its all about the steel..


----------



## woodworker59

re: AL.. you would have outbid me, I would have stopped at $15.00.. would love it if someone gave the finer points of why this plow plane is such a rare find and why its considered so… thanks..


----------



## chrisstef

What angle do you guys sharpen your #78 irons at? I got a bday coming up and i think im gonna ask the wifeski for the new #92 … amazon price sounds too good to pass up.

I broke out the work sharp last night and worked on a coupel of chisels (Witherby and Stanley) and my LA block, #5 and #3. I.will.never.sharpen,by.hand.again. I had a cold beverage, my butt in a chair, and the celtics game on …. i have officially found Shangrila (sp?)


----------



## Dcase

Papa- My Wards Master plane shaves wood just fine with its original frog and iron. There is no need to swap out parts and irons. Wards Master irons cut every bit as fine as the Stanley irons… Here is some proof.


----------



## b2rtch

If you were to win the bid for this plane on E-Bay what would you do: live it as it is or clean/restore it?
Why?
If I ever came across a plane like this one, I would not even consider buying it, my mistake I guess.


----------



## Dcase

Chrisstef- I believe I have my #78 set with a 25 deg primary bevel and around a 30 deg secondary bevel. I think your fine using a bevel anywhere in that ball park.


----------



## chrisstef

thanks Dan …. Hi Ho Hi Ho ….. a sharpening i will go.


----------



## Dcase

Bert- If I were to get a plane like that I would clean the dirt and dust off of it but I wouldn't restore or use it. It would be kept as a show piece. I would never pay that kind of money for a plane but if I came across a plane like that at a garage sale I would probably buy it.


----------



## donwilwol

My 78 is 25 degrees.

My opinion on Wards Masters. This one is listed for sale right now.









I've done several. Like a Stanley is you get a vintage pre-war they are excellent. If you get a later one, they are just like the later Stanleys. They can all be made to work great, just the later ones may take a little more persuasion.


----------



## donwilwol

Bert, if I bought a plane like that I probably wouldn't know I had a plane like that. I'd take it home and do what I usually do, make it a nice great looking user. I'd then find out what I had done and make myself sick.

If I discovered what I had before I went to town, I'd do just as Dan described.


----------



## MrRon

What is the difference between a Bailey and a Stanley plane? I always thought "Bailey" was a "style" made by Stanley. I've seen planes that looked identical, but one would have "BAILEY" on the cap iron and "STANLEY" on the other.


----------



## b2rtch

Stanley bougth OUT BAILEY AND USED THEIR PATENTS


----------



## Dcase

MrRon… The short of the story is a guy named L. Bailey came up with the design, sold the design to Stanley and then later had a falling out with Stanley and went back on his own..

They are extremely rare but there are Bailey planes that were made before Stanley and Bailey joined up. Its doubtful you will run into one of these. A lot of the early Stanley planes are marked "Bailey" but there is not much different between those and the other Stanley planes…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

From P. Leach's Blood & Gore:

Many folks find it confusing about whether Stanley or Bailey made these planes. The answer is, both made them. Leonard Bailey, while working in happening Boston, Massachusetts during the 1850's and 1860's, came upon the fundamental design of planes with which we are all familiar. These planes have very little in the way of markings, except on the brass nut where sometimes "BAILEY" and "BOSTON" are stamped. Stanley, having been a manufacturer of rules, levels, squares, etc for some 15 years, was looking to expand their toolmaking business, so they bought out Bailey's patents in 1869. They produced the planes with little change, where the only Stanley markings were on the iron and on the lateral adjustment lever. In 1902, as homage to Bailey, Stanley started making their castings with "BAILEY" embossed in them - these planes were made by Stanley, and Stanley alone. In 1925, lever caps were first offered with "STANLEY" embossed in them, while the bottom castings were still being made with "BAILEY" cast into them. Many people believe that the lever caps are replaced on these models or that they aren't Stanley products since they have "BAILEY" on them. They most assuredly are Stanley products. The Bailey-made stuff, from Boston, is very scarce and highly prized by collectors.


----------



## Bertha

Papa, my guess is that the plane in question is a transitional plane important in the Ohio lineage. We've got some Ohio tool fans here, too. I don't know a whole lot about the Ohio tool company other than what guys have shown me here. I think there are probably Ohio guys, Millers falls guys, Sargent guys, etc. If they find an obscure transitional plane somewhere between two popular production planes, they'll pay the big bucks. Hell, Lee Valley is buying a lot of these planes for their collection. 
.
While y'all are at it, how do the Victor planes fit into this Stanley/Bailey schema?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

In a word, poorly. Inventor sells patent and makes money, then decides to re-invent and compete again with the big boy. Lightning didn't strick twice for 'ole Leonard…


----------



## Bertha

Poor Leonard (my Father's name, incidentally). I like the fact that the earlier planes are a bit more ornamental. I simultaneously 1) long for… and 2) hate… the dressing up of tools. It's a strange phenomenon. I'll accept a ton of ornament on a vintage tool, then bash it in a modern one. In the interest of transparency in the group


----------



## woodworker59

okay, the back of my hand is all red from getting slapped, will not replace my frogs anymore.. lol, I guess the couple I ran into were just a bad day at the office. 
Back to an earlier question, does anybody have a line on irons for the Stanley #46 skew plane? I contacted Jim somebody online who claimed to be making reproduction irons but never returned my message.. 
So still looking.. anybody?? would like to get a 1/4" and the 1/2" if available.. thanks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You are a complex individual, Al, and we love you for that.

Now for some serious discussion, re: my new pencil sharpener.

If I get the iron sharp enough to actually use, it's with certainly I'lll put it near the bench and a visitor will run his/her finger over it. Question for the Doc: How close do the wet wipes have to be to my bench to prevent blood from dripping haphazardly on my work?


----------



## Mosquito

You know Al, I'd probably have to agree on that point (ornamental on vintage, but not on modern). Not sure what exactly it is, but it just looks better on vintage tools… Maybe it's the style they use in the ornamentation or something, but I get where you're coming from, and agree.


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, I accidentally put a large slice on the side of my middle finger (just beside the nail) and managed to walk to my kitchen with out dripping blood on anything by doing some creative hand-turning to avoid drips… not ideal, but it can be done 

As an aside, the instinct to catch a falling object is quicker than the logic of knowing it's a sharp chisel and that trying to catch it is a bad idea….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, so encouragement can work wonders… Got it! 

EDIT: On the second point, well taken. I used to stop falling objects with my foot. Did that with flops on once, bad idea. Since that incident I really don't know what to do, so things simply hit the floor and either bounce or smash… Oh well…


----------



## Mosquito

yeah, I had just spent 10 minutes sharpening the chisel too, so I'm sure the initial reaction was "it's falling catch it before it hits the ground and damages the edge, or the flooring" and then just before I got my hand to it I thought "You idiot" but it was too late lol


----------



## carguy460

Don/Dan - thanks for the input…from the looks of those shavings, I'd say there is nothing at all wrong with Wards Master!!! If I can tune mine up half as well I'll be happy!

Papa - interesting that the parts are interchangeable with Stanley…I have yet to tear into mine, so I'm not sure what type of frog I'm working with (very sad, I just realized this plane was given to me Sunday and I still haven't played with it!)...I already have a Stanley #5, so perhaps I'll camber the crap out of this one and leave my Stanely straight.


----------



## thedude50

has anyone sent the dr a note to say please come back


----------



## thedude50

Well My friends you may all know I have been down on my back this past week it was a tough one. I am sorry I was gone and didn't follow the thread very well because of the heavy doses of MS contin. I don't have my laptop back from Asus yet and I miss it a great deal, as it was covered for damages and it had a few of those.I dropped it when I fell asleep and it hit the floor and then my super big gulp cup the giant one with the metal straw fell on the keyboard and the metal straw went through the screen. It was a bad day to be a laptop.

New news on my bench project I will if i can walk be going to Sacramento on Saturday to meet up with John Ormsby he sold me some 350 board feet of Maple for my two benches there will be some left over if my and Johns calculations are right. The fiasco with my normal wood guy and then he wanted more money didn't go over with my uncle and he said look for a good deal on the wood and then Medic Ken sent me to John and John had this wood for several years so I know its good and dry and fairly stable. I will bring it home and sticker it and it will need to sit for around 10 days to get used to the Fresno heat 90 degrees today or so. I have a truck lined up for the trip and it should go pretty well to get the wood home and laid down in the shop. I don't have a rack for this much wood and will need to lay it down in the shop this will get a bit tricky. I have a friend with me this Saturday and will get the truck loaded and will get it home and my son will help me unload it I pray my back will hold out for the job.If all goes well I will be able to make a 3rd bench from what is left over I may have to re size it but it should work out great. I may make the 3rd bench different and do it with the Rob Cosman bench he is doing two bench builds on his online school right now and I think this is a great chance to make a different bench and then I can decide which I like best.


----------



## donwilwol

random thursday shot, just to remind us why we are here.










cause if it ain't sharp, it ain't sharp.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice indeed. That edge disappears, just like it's supposed to…


----------



## lysdexic

So you are taking MScontin, you drop your laptop as you fall asleep, and you drop your super big gulp on the key board and the super big gulp metal straw goes through the screen and ASUS pays the repair bill? Did I read that right?


----------



## lysdexic

Random photo from about a year ago. My first three planes before I could spell vintage. The shavings of the Veritas BU Jack out of the box.


----------



## woodworker59

thedude50- I am new here, but can completely relate to the MS contin, I have been taking daily doses of
ms contin and ms IR for about 8 years now. currently up around 400mg per day. Was crushed by a back-hoe on the job about 13 years ago this July.. 7/7/98 to be exact.. So whatever has put you in the place to have to take this rotten stuff, I can only hope you have a great recovery and that you can get off this crap. For it has done its best to ruin my day to day function. The falling asleep does not get any better over time, seems I can fall asleep standing up in the rain, then when its time to sleep I can't.. what are ya going to do,,, my very best to you, if you can leave it behind,, have fun with the maple.. my best to you.,. Personally never felt Big Gulps and laptops
should be within 20 feet of each other, I know if it was me, they would meet every time. they are not very friendly to each other. Hope your laptop is better than new when returned, just don't leave it near the gulp.//


----------



## Bertha

I'd rather see you guys on MsContin than oxymorphone or methadone. None of my business certainly but if your doctor doesn't have you on an opiod contract, you might want to ask about it. In my experience, this can offer both you and your doctor a bit of protection from prying scumbag insurance companies and the mettling scumbag government.


----------



## Bertha

Scott, that BU Veritas is growing on me, I must admit.


----------



## racerglen

Glad to see I'm not the only one that HAS to do an out of the box test..

;-)


----------



## Dcase

Don- thats a fine looking edge on that iron. Nice work.

Scott, those are nice planes. I would like both a wood river and a Veritas BU. I am with Al, they are growing on me.


----------



## carguy460

As I mentioned earlier, I've been blessed with some family hand tools, which is quite possibly the greatest gift a guy could get. Last night I lined up my new plane family for a fuzzy cell phone pic:










Left to right - Grandpas Stanley 110 block - the shiny knuckle cap thingy is broken, but I bet I can find a replacement…Below the 110 is my 9 1/2 ($18 antique store find)...Then my Stanley 4 and 5, Grandpas Wards Master 5 (no number on it that I can find, but I'm calling it a 5), and his Stanley 7. The inspector checking out the Stanely 5 is Keystone…he is my go-to plane guru, second only to Al, Dan, and Don on this thread!


----------



## Texchappy

What do you guys think of the Bridge City HP-6 little plane that does all the shaping and the HP-8 low angle block plane?


----------



## Dcase

Jason, thats a nice set of planes to have. That #7 looks like its in pretty good shape.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice family. Looking for a 110 cap? Look what's sitting next to me on my desk.










Looks like the Wards Master #5 could use some lovin. She's worth the time.


----------



## mochoa

I like hand sharpening but seeing that edge reminds me of the advantages of using a jig, you are sharpening way less metal which means fewer stroke on the stones.

I've tried the BU planes at the WW show, it's hard to get used to not having a place to put your index finger.

You know I was thinking of how Dan was holding his #2(?) on his video the other day as if it was a coffin smoother, I tried it on my #4 and #5 and it felt pretty good. I was flattening a block of wood against a planning stop and I was having trouble balancing the plane so that it, or the block, didn't rock. I held it like Dan showed and I had much more control. Anyone else ever try this?

Here is a visual, the pic looks weird because I'm using my left hand to try and take a picture of my right hand.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks Dan - the 7 is in really good shape. Dad has been using it, so, though not "restored", it is in good working order, other than the top "horn" on the tote is broken…and he drilled a hole in it to hang…he's all about function, so I forgave him for that…


----------



## Bertha

Hey, which one of you guys has the BC HP6; was it Bandit? Lets help Texchappy buy these planes so we can look at them! 
.
Hey, d'yall catch this lucky guy?
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/38036


----------



## carguy460

Don - I may need to take you up on that cap…mine is still useable but very uncomfortable:









The Wards Master does need some TLC, but it is in really good shape, save for a VERY cheesey lateral adjustment lever (hmmm, no pic of that). Anyway, here's Ward!










The blue frog cracks me up (not visable in this pic)...especially with the red logo background on the lever cap…its like a rainbow plane!

EDIT: Sorry for all these pics of common planes that aren't even "fettled" yet, but I'm so excited about them all I needed to tell someone!!! And my wife just rolls her eyes when I talk to her about them, so the LJ crowd gets to hear my rambling!


----------



## Dcase

Tex- I like the Bridge City Planes, they are just out of my budget. I think they have a lot of neat designs and uses.

Jason, I have a few planes with hanger holes drilled in them. Its no big deal.

Mauricio, I didn't give any thought to the way I was holding the plane in the video. I just naturally did it in a way that was comfortable. Now I am wondering how I hold my other planes when I use them. Here is the video


----------



## Texchappy

Thanks for the thought Al  Sent them an email to see if either of them is really available right now.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for the repost Dan, Now I want a #2 or #3. Like I said I held my #4 like that and it felts great.


----------



## donwilwol

jason, PM me your address if you want the cap


----------



## Dcase

Jason, we post "before" pictures all the time on here so its no problem…. Does your Wards Master plane have a Rosewood knob and tote? I had a couple Wards Master planes that had Rosewood just like the Stanley's.

"Hey, which one of you guys has the BC HP6; was it Bandit?" - Your a funny guy Al.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Dcase

Mauricio- I think you are probably better off getting a #3 first. The #2 is really small and I personally hardly ever use it. I do however use my #3 often. The #3 will also be a heck of a lot cheaper


----------



## 33706

Hey, what do you guys prefer to use for electrolysis? I'm using '20 Mule Team' borax, sold as some sort of laundry stuff added with your normal soap. I'm not so sure it's the best stuff to use, either that or there's some other problem. I use +12V from a battery charger, I'm sure it works all right, and I do seem to get some rust and crud off, but they never look as good as some of the results I see here and in you-tube videos on the subject. Any suggestions?


----------



## donwilwol

I use Arm and hammer washing soap. 









Also if you have a newer battery charger try putting a battery inline. It should bubble like this.










Mauricio, I have 2 #3's for sale. If you like either one, ask me about the LJ discount.


----------



## Dcase

BTW I went to a local tool collector get together the other night and I got to see and hold a Stanley #1 again… Wow I forgot how tiny that plane is. I also saw both of the MF Buck Rogers planes and I picked them up and looked them over… You know, they are ugly but they are pretty beefy and solid planes.


----------



## Bertha

Check this out from New Legacy Woodworking School. They're going to start selling their benches. Here's a nice e-mail from them in response to my query:
.
We are in the process of posting the workbench details on the New Legacy Woodworking site. In the meantime, here is the price list for the three different style benches that we are offering.

We have several options for the benches. The maple benches we use in the shop, with the vise installed, we are selling for $1250. The pine benches with the salvaged bowling alley tops are selling for $850, including the vise. The double bench Paul uses in the classes which is douglas fir and pine, we would sell for $1050, with the vise.
We would have to figure out shipping costs, as well. We would be able to build a custom bench to meet your exact specifications, if you would prefer. Let me know if you are interested and we can talk about the details/options. "


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful edge on the iron Don. Is that a DMT DiaSharp edge or oil stone?


----------



## Dcase

The other day we briefly talked about Bailey planes and the history of how Stanley purchased them…. Here is an "original" Bailey that I believe was made pre Stanley…. http://www.ebay.com/itm/L-Bailey-Stanley-1855-unusual-plane-with-vertical-bld-adjuster-sm-than-3-parts-/251059826788?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7454f064


----------



## Bertha

^Tony, I'm going to guess DMT followed by oil. If it's all diamond, I'm going to have to re-evaluate.


----------



## carguy460

Al - that plane pic you posted is sweet…but pardon my ignorance, what the heck is it for?

I forgot to post one more toy that was given to me. A close friend has been watching me and my tool addiction grow, so he picked up this little smoother at an antique store…the side is split out of it and the iron has rusted so bad it looks like rusty playing cards stacked up…but its pretty cool and the thought that counts, right?


----------



## carguy460

Dan - you asked about my Wards Master tote and knob being rosewood…I have no clue how to know either way…I'm really not good at wood ID, I can tell pine from oak, but thats about it. I struggle when dating/IDing planes and saws when I have to determine if the tote is rosewood or hardwood…I thought rosewood was hardwood! Seriously though, how can I tell??


----------



## Dcase

Jason, it would be fun and a challenge if you can rehab that coffin smoother back to user shape. It would also be nice just to clean it up really good and put it on a shelf for display. I have one like that where the side is split and I have considered making a whole new body for it. Its on my to do list.


----------



## BrandonW

A "Chisel" plane. ;-)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Primitive-Handmade-Wood-Block-Plane-/110882329823?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d11a14df

I actually think the handle is kind of cool on it though.


----------



## Dcase

Jason, one way you could tell if its Rosewood or not is you can compare the wood to the handle and totes on your Stanley planes. Rosewood has a really dark black like grain to it that you should be able to see. If its a stained hardwood then you probably wont see any grain. You can also sand it to expose some bare wood, if its a stained hardwood then the bare wood will be a light color, if its rosewood you will know it. Also, once you learn the smell of rosewood it will be easy to ID. I think its got a really distinctive scent to it.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks Dan…I'll check it out tonight.

Any chance that I could glue the split out piece on that smoother and make it useable? I figured it was a lost cause…


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, that is a neat handle. I would have never thought of that…

Jason, if its wood it can be fixed! 

If the split is not that bad then I would try and clean it out as best as you can and use something to inject some glue into the break and then try and clamp it back. I have run into cases where the crack does not clamp back though and if thats the case you could break the plane and then try and glue it. It might work out, it might not but if your into trying there is no harm you can do.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I tried to repair a side blow out in a coffin smoother… Even added some copper nails to hold it tight while it set. No go, it re-blew when I drove in the wedge to hold the iron. It's on static display, alas…


----------



## woodworker59

Al- I am on a contract, have taken myself down from close to 800mg per day to my current 340mg. Wish there was some other way to deal with the constant burn but I guess you do what ya got to do.. they are still talking
about taking it just below the knee but I am fighting them with all I got.. the last thing the specialist said to me was " one day it will get so bad you just want it gone" hoping that day never comes.. 
As far as planes go, will try to get a pic of my stable or Millers Falls up asap.. I really like them, they are great
user planes..


----------



## Dcase

Papa- I only have one Millers Falls plane but I really like it. The Millers Falls sizes #6 and up usually sell for a decent amount of money. I recently got to see the Buck Rogers planes in person and after holding one I now really want one of them. It talked to me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I would jump at a chance to get a buck rogers too…


----------



## donwilwol

Tony, the picture is an old picture so its probably an oil stone. I don't see a difference in results from oil stones to DMT other than oil stones need to be flattened once in a while.

I've never had a Buck Rogers in my hands, but I like older Millers Falls, so I'd buy one if I had the chance.

I have repaired/restored a couple me of coffin planes. I can say I'm not a big fan. They work well, but they don't fit my hands right. I'd take a krenov style any day. I've got a couple with the side split too. I paid little or nothing, so I planed to use the blades to make new planes. Someday I suppose.

I don't believe I've had a Wards plane with rosewood. I'm sure the older ones had them.

to own a real Bailey plane. Its the things freams are made of.

So my morning was conference calls and paying work. Afternoon was an ash tree died and was threatening the house. A come along, long cable, a few chains and some time later:



















Book matched Ash anyone?


----------



## Bertha

Disgusting, Don. Simply disgusting
.
Jason, that plane is a bridge city, found here:
.
http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/tools/planes/mini-multi-plane.html
.
It's a plane with multiple soles
.
http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/tools/planes/mini-multi-plane/hp-6-series/sole-and-iron-sets.html
.
You buy the body separately
.
http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/tools/planes/mini-multi-plane/hp-6-series/hp-6-plane-body.html
.
It's a sweet little block plane and for $200'ish, I think the price is on point. To buy all the soles, it gets up there. A very desirable plane.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay AL who carries those big Oneida shop vacs im putting a system in my shop soon and wanted to check em out
thanks eddie

ps saw your post over a Dans thread


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.oneida-air.com/inventory.asp?CatId=%7BAF788678-CC99-4A98-A11A-D46574885567%7D


----------



## woodworker59

Dan- I have a small stable of Millers Falls, but would also love to get my hands on a "Buck Rodgers". I have the Millers version of a #6 they call it a #18 and I also have a #22 which is their #7. the one that I like the most is the Number 11 which is like the Stanley #51/4 it has the longer 14" bed but with the 1 3/4 iron,, its a real cutter. you need to watch the irons, the good ones say made of "tool steel" then when things got going poorly for the company they switched to saying "solid steel". They don't hold near the edge of the tool steel ones, should'nt say that, they take an edge, just wont hold it as long.. I took some pics of my Millers, just having
trouble getting them to load on my computer.. 
I also have one of the older coffin plans, mine also has a blow out on the side near the wedge. seems to be a common problem..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks found it had it misspelled.


----------



## lysdexic

eddie - I purchased the mini-gorilla if you have any questions.

Dan - per my other thread trying to justify have multiples of the same type of plane, I really have no need for the Woodriver.


----------



## woodworker59

Here it is, my Millers stable of joy, includes a #56 and 75B blocks, #90 and #900 which are the same as a #4 Stanley, #85 Rabbet, with craftsman iron in it, #11, #18, #22. I also included my original Millers Falls ratcheting screw driver and my Millers #3 egg beater drill. I really like these planes, they are great users..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, very nice complement of MF tools. Thanks for posting, they're sure easy on the eyes…


----------



## donwilwol

i can NOT believe one of you guys haven't snatched this up


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Smoke free home, shipped insured, what's not to like?? ;-)


----------



## carguy460

Al - I visited the links…that is one sweet plane!! A bit out of my price range, but cool none the less!

Papa - I'm enjoying the Millers Falls collection of yours! I don't know much about them, but I like what I see! I'm starting to open my eyes to planes other than Stanley after learning about my "new" Wards Master…


----------



## carguy460

Dan et al - how about more pics of my wooden smoother? The iron is pretty much dust:

















The blown out side:









The sole…not exactly flat:









Still think this thing can be revived?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, that's a beautiful stack of lumber…


----------



## Dcase

Jason, thats rough… The irons in those planes are really thick so its probably salvageable but the body is pretty much toast. You probably could revive the body but you would have to add a new sole and fix that crack. I don't know if I would put the time into it or not.

Don, that ebay listing you posted was crazy. I cant believe someone is actually trying to sell that. I was trying to figure out what the heck happened to the tote on that thing. That plane is not even good for parts. If you buy that and restore it to usable condition you will the true master of tool restoration…


----------



## Dcase

Papa, Thats a nice collection of MF planes… Whats up with the blue one? Did they make them like that? I have never seen a blue painted MF plane before.


----------



## carguy460

Yeah, she's in bad shape…I fear she is beyond repair…I may clean her up and make a "trailer queen" out of her and not worry much about it.


----------



## Bertha

Jason, I collect guns. I have "safe queens" and "closet queens" (like myself, before someone else takes credit for that joke). I restored a Disston saw to try to hang with the big boys in the saw thread and I was determined to save a handle that was way too gone. I spent hours and hours and it just simply wasn't rewarding at the end. I fear this is one of those planes. Put him in a place to honor him and let him be, that's my 2. I've got a bunch of woodbodies like this, some with aftermarket sheet metal soles, lol. I just let them hang out in the shop, where they'd want to be.


----------



## donwilwol

Jason, I'm with Al on this one. I have brought a few back from beyond the brink, but I think that one would be retired.

A few new Millers Falls guys here lately. Welcome. I love the older Millers Falls. I've restored and sold a few #900. They work well.


----------



## Bertha

I think I'm in love.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380435693962?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_643wt_698


----------



## carguy460

Anyone have any super secret trick for removing paint splatter from japanning? I'm messing with my 110 block and after initial gunk cleanup, I found that there are millions of little white paint dots all over the plane…can I steel wool it without harming the japanning, or am I going to have to either live with it or strip it all and paint??


----------



## ksSlim

Product called "Goof Off", works well on latex paint. Sorta works on old oil based paint. 
Wipe it on, let set 10-15 minnutes, gently scrub off.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree with goof-oof. Just be careful, the stuff will eat paint, and japanning is only a little tougher than paint. Don't spill it on the hood of your truck!


----------



## derosa

Although they are some nice looking chisels there are too many names and not enough individual sizes to suit me for his asking price and he has already turned down two offers. If there was all one brand I could live with the duplicates or all different sizes I could live with the different branding. Wouldn't mind dropping a 100.00 to get a set of the 5 sizes that he has.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How about a DunlP scraper 'plane?'










The blade pivots at the top, loosened and tightened by a turn of the handle. Pretty neet old hand tool…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry, it's Dunlap and it's neat… (Can't seem to edit…)


----------



## BrandonW

I agree with goof-oof. Just be careful, the stuff will eat paint, and japanning is only a little tougher than paint. Don't spill it on the hood of your truck!

Don, I hope you're not speaking from experience. ;-)


----------



## carguy460

I wondered about goof off, but I feared it might eat the japanning…I might give that a shot, but the more I look at it, I may try the strip and paint method. I've got alot of japanning rusted through on this guy…Thanks for the help once again.


----------



## MedicKen

Check this out. http://www.thehighlandwoodworker.com/

And then this…...http://www.breseplane.com/


----------



## Dcase

Jason, if its a water based paint you should be able to scrub it off with an abrasive pad like a Scotch pad. The pad is not coarse enough to take the japanning off but it will get rid of the paint with a little elbow grease. I have also used a razor blade to scrap off bigger splats of paint.

Smitty, that is a neat scraper, I have not seen any like that before.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Ken!!! I thought Brese would be a stuffy elitist. To my surprise, he seems like a great guy with a great drawl. His are among my very favorite. We were discussing ornamentation the other day and I like that the Brese's are fairly minimalistic but extremely beautiful.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I never spilled it on the hood of my truck, but I have seen it melt things I didn't want it to melt. It's good stuff as long as your careful.

Smitty, cool dunlop. You've been finding some one-offs lately.

Jason, all the methods mentioned work at certain times. Sometimes your finger nail is the best weapon.


----------



## YorkshireStewart

Here's the chance to fill up the shed!

$6 a piece at the mo! Shipping will be a problem for most readers though


----------



## lysdexic

Is it my imagination but do the eBay offerings from England seemed to be in better shape and better taken care of than the tools in the USA?


----------



## Bertha

^absolutely they are, Scott. I've sprung for the postage a few times and it's always worth it. High quality stuff has been popular there for a long time. It's still hanging around and I WANT IT.


----------



## jusfine

Was at an 11 hour long Rob Cosman workshop on cutting dovetails and sharpening / plane tune-up. Learned quite a bit about his techniques watching him in person explain and detail everything.

One of the things I found interesting is that *he does not allow his students to test fit the joints*, you cut the tails, mark the pins, cut and trim to your lines, apply glue and they fit together…

I like it!

There were only 9 of us in attendance, so it made for ease of seeing everything right around the bench.

And of course they had saws, plane irons, knives and marking guages, as well as DVDs for sale, so I left some of my hard earned cash there. The matched IBC plane irons and chipbreakers are a great deal!

A great time was had by all…


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds like time well spent Randy. I assume you are some sort of expert now? Looking forward to seeing some dovetailed projects rolling out of your shop.


----------



## Brit

Scot - Don't believe what Al says about the planes on ebay.co.uk. They are all crap and will probably fall apart in the post. The same goes for all the other old tools. )

Does anyone know why my nose is growing longer?


----------



## Brit

Randy - I wish I could have been there. I have most of Rob's DVDs. I think his instruction is excellent and I use his techiniques and methods almost exclusively.


----------



## studie

Good god what beautiful planes here and a keeper of a thread. I just posted my modest and lightly restored plane collection. Just last week got a Tormek sharpening system and still looking for something else to put a razor edge on! See my latest project post, My camera can't take a good pic of the mirror of the blades to show how glossy they really are.
Thanks Al for opening up an awesome thread for us hand plane lovers!!!!!!!
My fav is my Baily #5 1/2 and or Stanley Sweetheart #150 shoulder plane as seen in my post about the Tormek sharpening system I just got.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I would really like to have these few planes to have and mean alot to me.
They are the 1876 Liberty Bell planes. I am a disabled Vet and the 100 year celabration of our forfathers means alot to me.
If anyone has some for sale, please let me know. They really are Planes of my Dreams.

Thank You
Arlin


----------



## racerglen

Justfine\Randy..
Did you hit the L/V tool sale last weekend..?
We were eagerly awaiting the pics of your wheelbarow load…

;-)


----------



## jusfine

Shane / Andy,

It was a great course with Rob, the key thing he stressed was *you need the ability to sharpen your irons / chisels quickly and correctly, or you won't be satisfied with your tools or results.*

He took my LN 5 1/2, sharpened it, and put a finish on a rough board of quilited maple that was smooth and shiny like glass - any grit of sandpaper would have ruined it. The shavings were floating… 

Glen, I worked late in the yard Friday night, and totally forgot it Saturday. I remembered about 1:00 in the afternoon, and decided I should save my money for the Cosman clinic.
I totally missed out on it.


----------



## woodworker59

Dan, not sure about the blue being original, it looks like its always been that way, doesn't show the marks of being repainted or restored.. it was that way when I grabbed it off Ebay.. that is the #11 which is the same as the Stanley #5 1/4 it has the 1 3/4" iron in it and works real well. I have the iron chambered slightly and she is a nice worker. 
The ratcheting screwdriver is a old Millers Falls #62 I also have a real old North Bros #30 with a 1895 pat. date.
its the thing I collect more than use is the old speed drivers have a few of them. Its surprising how many company's produced them, I am finding more and more all the time. Just don't let my wife know there not for using, she thinks I'm loosing it as it is.. 
Has anybody had any luck with the older Clifton shoulder planes, have heard they are not square.. and should be avoided.. whats the word on them, am looking for a shoulder plane to add to the collection.. thanks..


----------



## jusfine

I have "a few" Cliftons, they are all flat + square.

Probably a Record rumor…


----------



## Bertha

I have a Clifton shoulder, flat and square.


----------



## Dcase

Papa, I just came across this on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/320907104242?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_3373wt_1344

This would make a nice addition to your Millers Falls plane collection.


----------



## jusfine

Here's a small Clifton, I think Shane has the same one…


----------



## RGtools

I know this is off topic….but there are a few medical professionals in this thread (I would not hazard a guess as to rank).

How concerned should I be about the ticks that ate me alive over the weekend?


----------



## Bertha

^that's a REALLY nice plane. Bit on the pricey side but aren't they all. I think I paid $300 for my 3110 but I think I would have gone with the 420 if I had it to do over again. Maybe even the big LN for $250. I actually like both my Records a bit better than the Clifton. The Clifton is a little prettier, though. I want that friggin Preston!


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Dcase

I would like to get a couple more Veritas shoulder planes. I have the medium size and its the finest plane I own. The machining is flawless and its extremely user friendly. I really like their detail rabbet planes. I would like the whole set someday.


----------



## DaddyZ

RG - I am NOT a DR by any means, Keep an Eye on the tick bites, If you notice any odd Coloration or Drooling at the mouth looking at Hand planes go to the DR Soon.

I have had up to 100 baby ticks all on my ankles at one time, Nothing came of it.


----------



## Dcase

Have any of you guys ever seen a smooth bottom/Corrugated sides bench plane? If you haven't heres one http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CRAFTSMAN-Hand-Wood-Block-Plane-Carpenters-Jack-Plane-107-37034-Nice-/370614217964?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564a542cec#ht_500wt_1127


----------



## lysdexic

Ryan,
It depends on where you live and the type of tick. I am not the one to ask as this is best answered by a primary care / urgent care kind of doc.


----------



## Bertha

^I can't find the post about ticks (?) What's going on? Step back, Scott, and let a former parasitologist handle this!
.


----------



## Mosquito

Al, it was 2 posts above where you posted the record EDIT: Clifton, sorry


----------



## racerglen

Al, d'y think you and Scott have TOO MANY medical thingies on the go ?
I thought he looked up, wayyyy up, and you followed up after the post mortum..

;-)


----------



## Bertha

OK, I see it now. Probably not very worried, RG. Scott's right, the tick-borne diseases are geographically distributed. These are the ones the CDC monitors:
.
•Anaplasmosis is transmitted to humans by tick bites primarily from the blacklegged tick (Ixodes scapularis) in the northeastern and upper midwestern U.S. and the western blacklegged tick (Ixodes pacificus) along the Pacific coast.
•Babesiosis is caused by microscopic parasites that infect red blood cells. Most human cases of babesiosis in the United States are caused by Babesia microti. Babesia microti is transmitted by the blacklegged tick (Ixodes scapularis) and is found primarily in the Northeast and upper Midwest.
•Colorado Tick Fever Colorado tick fever is an acute viral infection spread by the bite of the Dermacentor andersoni wood tick.
•*Ehrlichiosis *is transmitted to humans by the lone star tick (Ambylomma americanum), found primarily in the southcentral and eastern U.S.
•*Lyme *disease is transmitted by the blacklegged tick (Ixodes scapularis) in the northeastern U.S. and upper Midwestern U.S. and the western blacklegged tick (Ixodes pacificus) along the Pacific coast.
•Powassan encephalitis Powassan (POW) virus is transmitted to humans by infected ticks.
•Rickettsia parkeri *Rickettsiosis *is transmitted to humans by the Gulf Coast tick (Amblyomma maculatum).
•Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever (*RMSF*) is transmitted by the American dog tick (Dermacentor variabilis), Rocky Mountain wood tick (Dermacentor andersoni), and the brown dog tick (Rhipicephalus sangunineus) in the U.S. The brown dog tick and other tick species are associated with RMSF in Central and South America.
•STARI (Southern Tick-Associated Rash Illness) is transmitted via bites from the lone star tick (Ambylomma americanum), found in the southeastern and eastern U.S.
•Tickborne relapsing fever (TBRF) is transmitted to humans through the bite of infected soft ticks. TBRF has been reported in 15 states: Arizona, California, Colorado, Idaho, Kansas, Montana, Nevada, New Mexico, Ohio, Oklahoma, Oregon, Texas, Utah, Washington, and Wyoming and is associated with sleeping in rustic cabins and vacation homes.
•*Tularemia *is transmitted to humans by the dog tick (Dermacentor variabilis), the wood tick (Dermacentor andersoni), and the lone star tick (Amblyomma americanum). Tularemia occurs throughout the U.S.
•364D Rickettsiosis (Rickettsia phillipi, proposed) is transmitted to humans by the Pacific Coast tick (Dermacentor occidentalis ticks). This is a new disease that has been found in California.

All these diseases are relatively rare. I think you good.


----------



## Bertha

^Wow, that's what you call losing all formatting. Sorry, RG. Here's the CDC website:
http://www.cdc.gov/ticks/diseases/
.
Lol, Glen I was a lab geek before I was a physician/supermodel.


----------



## racerglen

Hang on….I've seen u picture, eh..
SUPERMODEL…?

Well.. maybee when you're cuddling a #605.25 or a .44….or a Clifton..

;-)

As for the rest of the qualifications…hhhhhhhMMMMMMMMMMMMM

(Help me out here Scott, you've been "closer"...

(;_}


----------



## Brit

Careful Glen, you're sparring with some quick wits here.


----------



## racerglen

Andy..??

Where's the dimmer switch !!!!!


----------



## RGtools

Deer ticks in Southern Oregon. Removed quickly (and I belive completly). Will watch for signs of fever and whatnot.

I was just curious what kind of fun I might be in for….thanks Al and Scott for illuminating that picture.


----------



## Bertha

COME
AT
ME
BRO!
.








.
Glen, I always feel extra sexy cuddled up to my SW629 Stainless Classic. Ported and Pachmyered. Ready to roll.


----------



## Brit

Nice!










http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stanley-51-52-Chute-Board-Plane-/330733417622?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item4d013f7496


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is POSITIVELY DREAMY, Brit!!!!

You going to bid?


----------



## lysdexic

Andy I have heard that in rains on occasion in the UK. Then why don't your tools rust?


----------



## Brit

If I didn't have to woodwork in my garden, I'd have to say that I like the good old British climate. We usually get a bit of everything, but we don't get anything in the extreme.

My tools would rust if I let them, but I keep them oiled and if the rain gets on my tools, I stop what I'm doing, dry them off and oil them immediately. I think the trick is to not have so many tools that you can't look after them.


----------



## Brit

Smitty - No I'm not bidding.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

:-(

It'd be a thrill just knowing one of my buddies has something so cool…


----------



## Bertha

I can't say improper sexual attraction on a family website so I'll just say that is awesome, Andy!!!!


----------



## ShaneA

Come on Andy, submit a bid….take one for the team!


----------



## Mosquito

have you guys looked at the link? It's a "Buy It Now"


----------



## racerglen

YEE GODS !
950 POUNDS !
Andy..call the Royal Bank of Scotland now !
Or perchance the Royal Heritage Trust ?
Or Prince Charles ? Perhaps as it's a "Chute" plane he'll think polo pony and help out ?
(out of the chure..oh, nevermind../.)

;-)


----------



## 33706

Hey, guys!!
Speaking of eBay, here's an item from Stanley you just gotta see: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Facsimile-Rare-Stanley-Planes-1940s-Pin-Up-Girl-Illustrated-Envelope-/290715049784?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43aff79f38


----------



## Bertha

@Poopsie
Me: Did you get banged up?
Her: Banged up?
Me: When you fell from heaven with those planes
.








.
I want that chute so bad that my stomach hurts. Buy now. I have the money. Ponder the consequences.

Edit:
$1500 US, buy now. Done. Bragging rights for generations. Tell me you guys aren't tempted. That's a year's worth of cable and internet. Insurance on a car. A nice dishwasher. A dental crown. OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## donwilwol

Ryan, the deer ticks here in the North east are terrible. I have a new routine, besides showering, shaving and the typical stuff, its a thorough tick check. If I pay attention if I'm out and about (in the woods or fields) I can usually flick most of them off my pants before they climb inside, but if I get busy and forget i'll pull several off later. I've read as long as you remove them within 24 hours you are relatively safe, but the friggin things freak me out.


----------



## ShaneA

Someone has to jump on the 51! 950 has a better ring to it than 1500…yikes. C'mon Al. Man up and import that bad boy. : )


----------



## bandit571

Had a bite on my elbow of some sort. Now have a large hole with packing in it, after trip to ER. Grew to the size of a golf ball in one day!


----------



## Bertha

Recluse, Bandit.


----------



## chrisstef

No bueno el bandito spider bites can be really gross …. Don W - the ticks are out in full force this year in the northeast, from what i heard the mice had a field day eating everything this year without any snow cover and arent hungry for ticks. I just plucked one out of my chest the other night and pull em off my dog by the half dozen after a walk. Theyre nasty little things.

On a handplane note … my splendid wife bought me the #92 shoulder plane off amazon for me birthday! Ive also been sharpening everythign in site with the new work sharp, so far i really like it … besides having to buy the sandpaper.


----------



## chrisstef

My last post leads me to a worksharp question …. an i stick sandpaper on both sides of the glass plate and just flip it over when i need to change grits?


----------



## DaddyZ

Wow Poopie - $ 11.50 for A fake Envelope with Fake Stamps, Makes me want to just print out the Picture & sell a few of them.

Fakes should be burned (quote from antique roadshow)


----------



## RGtools

Chrisstef…I used to do it when I used scary sharp. As a tip try and place a strip of your finest paper at the outside edge….that makes honing the back of your chisels a bit easier.

You can also use MDF as a substrate if you are careful not to cut it up when you sharpen. This allows you to make custom "stones", label the side of the "stone" with the grit and life is good.


----------



## Bertha

Christef, I buy a long marble windowsill from Lowes ($10). It fits the automotive style wet/dry paper perfectly and you can fit 5 or 6 on there. I have one for coarse and one for fine. I put little rubber feet on them but they're pretty stable on their own. The elevation will let you polish the back without taking your iron out of the Eclipse. Spring for the quality spray adhesive, as the cheap stuff peels off easily. Clean up with Acetone if necessary. Spritz with Murphy's Oil Soap and water is desired. Presto!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Al - Have you found the sill material to be flat? Or is flat just a theory?


----------



## bandit571

El Bandito? Seems there is a salad dressing or two out there with my Real Name on it: Newman's Own

Except it is OLD Bandito. Very distant relation was selling a few bottles of the stuff…...R.I.P. Paul…..

might just use my tablesaw's top for sandpaper sharpening, top IS flat enough, I haven't worn it down THAT much in 30+ years…..

Site nurse at my "Day Job" was worried it might be something called "Mersa", whatever THAT is….. Spider bite? i do know the bloody thing HURTS.


----------



## chrisstef

I plan on using MDF disks and honing / buffing compunds on the work sharp once i get around to making them. I think my scary sharp days have come and gone. While it seemed to work really well it was super time consuming and i didnt really like to do it so a lot of my planes are neglected and that aint right. For now my new method is: remove rust from irons and quickly run it over 120 grit on glass to get off the tough stuff, then its over to the worksharp for 220, 400, 1000, 2000, 3600. Id like to add a leather strop at the end as well for super fine honing. I was just curious if i attached paper to both sides of the glass disks for the worksharp instead on a single side. 220 one side 400 the other on one disk, 1000 one side 2000 the other side. Flip as needed.


----------



## Bertha

Tony, I've found it flat "enough". I don't have any of those newfangled fancy straight edges that all the kids have nowadays, but everything I've got tells me they're dead flat (jointer, tablesaw, router plate, etc.). There's a slick side and a rough side. I'll prep the smooth side with acetone, toot a bit of adhesive on it, and ease the paper down. 
.
Bandit, Mersa's just a fancy name for MRSA (methicillin resistant staphylococcus aureus), which is just a fancy name for a bug that's resistant to a lot of antibiotics. Alot of us are colonized by it already. I, myself, am colonized with gonorrhea, chlamydia, and awesomeness.


----------



## chrisstef

Al, i think you left out the colonization of kickassness too


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

'I, myself, am colonized with gonorrhea, chlamydia, and awesomeness.'

^ Can't discern if any of those are truth vs. bull********************ness…


----------



## lysdexic

Aahh….....I'll just keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Bertha

...and kickassness. 
Anything I got, you got, scot bot.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Al.

And i guess that saves the awkward phone call to let Scott know.


----------



## DaddyZ

Rubber Boots for Sale Here $10.00 a pair - Low Quality so you may get some on you!!!


----------



## bandit571

may need to buy "hipwaders" instead…....

I'll go out and make some more Old bandito Salad Dressing…....


----------



## 33706

*@daddyZ: * True plane aficionados doubtlessly enjoyed the Stanley ad material, that pin-up girl posing with Stanley planes. Probably a promo of some sort, perhaps never seen by most plane collectors. I posted the link for enjoyment by others, not to suggest anyone actually go bid on it. I've got it in 'my pictures' now…I bet more than a few did the same thing.


----------



## SASmith

chrisstef:
I put sandpaper on both sides of the glass and haven't had any problems.


----------



## bandit571

Stanley-Union 5A? I've a chance at one….worth the $$??? Supposed to be a5.5 sized plane. We'll see


----------



## bhog

A recluse bite wont swell like that in a day it takes 5-7 days.They do suck and hurt bad as hell.Ive had a total of 13 and the first time I "got into them" was 6 bites.Sucked.My wood stash is in an old barn with alot of hay and it is infested-BAD.I went last week and killed atleast 20 of the lil nasties and saw 2x as much.

The Doc that treated me the first time was amazed and actually laughed.Kinda scary because the 2 on my legs were huge and I was worried that I would have to have surgery or ??? I would almost wager that I am immune to them now.

Bandit I would snatch the union 5a .


----------



## racerglen

Thinking of Smitty as I went through the same sharpening horror on the weekend..










I'd started hand flattening this 4.5 C blade, then realized it had a full 8th inch back bevel, well, then on to the stationary belt sander..the blade is a Shefield steel "Rapier" brand.








Still have a trace of it, but it's much better..








The shavings are pine..









The 4 1/2 C is an old boy, no frog adjustment screw and not in the best of shape, but all I've done is the blade and some general cleanup..
And this is why it's been on a shelf for probably 5 years..









The tote's also been "repaired" leaving a hole in the front, right where your fingers wrap arround..
BUT !
It works..


----------



## lysdexic

Glen, it does indeed.


----------



## donwilwol

Glen, that ol' girl looks like my #2.


----------



## racerglen

Part 2..









This is my prefered weapon in the 4 1/2 size range, a Millers Falls #10..
It actualy feels a fair amount heavier than the Stanley, even if the Stanley is missing 
part of it's cheek..


----------



## racerglen

Don, I looked very carefully at the hole in the side, I'd actualy bought it more as a parts plane, but had to do 
some cleanup before deciding it wouldn't split as soon as I tried to use it. There's a tiny crack running back, but so far so good. Someone had posted about using C/A glue to "stabalize" such a crack ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, that's a bad back made good, Glen. We all have been trained to work the backs of irons today, but it must not have been common w/ the rank and file in yesteryear… Very rare I find a plane that's been worked that way. Same experience, everyone?


----------



## BrandonW

Bandit, go for the 5A, they're not super common, and they make for a good plane. I have a Union 5A.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I've had the same experience. I wonder if its one of those things only the true craftsman knew about.

Glen, I've had a couple MF #10. I kept the early one. I like mine as well.


----------



## racerglen

Smitty, I should remember to take a shot of the #4 blade from my
wall of shame.."sharpened " both sides ! with an angle grinder and "cambered" scrub style
Oh, using a coarse disk as well..


----------



## chrisstef

I think the wall of shame idea would be a hilarious. Weve all bought some serious hammered planes and im sure some of use have hammered our own too. My first sharpening experience was with a wood handled stanley chisel … that thing has more bevel angles on it than i would like to admit.


----------



## DaddyZ

*@Poopie* - I was not Dissing the Artwork , Or the Planes on it , Yes it is pretty nice looking, But I am a amature Stamp Collector of approx 40 Years. Things like that should NOT be out there because they ROB Unknowing buyers, even when they post words like Facsimile.

I am sure more than a few of us have been on the side of getting Cheated by Fakes, oh that's right we call them *Frankenplanes*!!


----------



## racerglen

Chrisstef somewhere back on this thread I posted shots of a Stanley lever cap that was welded, oxy acet style with huge gobs on both sides, to the point it wouldn't be useable due to the gobs..
That's on the wall as well…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The planes are actually pretty hot on that envelope - a chisel plane, chamfer plane and moving fillister.. not a slacker in the bunch, to include the gal that apparently passed out from excitement upon opening the boxes!


----------



## chrisstef

Glen, i think id need a sherpa to find it in this thread. Thats funny that someone welded them together .. i mean what said that was a good idea? Just tighten the screw pal lol.


----------



## racerglen

Oh no, not the lever cap to anything else, this was the cap had broken, through the screw hole, right in half and that was the "fix" 
And I know about trying to find stuff here ;_)
BUT..I can find in my files..


----------



## BrandonW

Glen, I think they were just trying to add some bling to that lever cap. Looks great!


----------



## DaddyZ

Sweet - Just a little more brazing & its Perfect 

Just Checked, Figured I was Right, Blocked by Poopie!

Yes I can be Annoying Sometimes, But isn't that what makes us all Different, No Offence was meant toward you Poopie till you Tried to Insult Me Above. I Forgive you!!!

Rah Rah Sis boom bah!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

"just a quick puddle weld oughta do" ... wall of shame for sure.


----------



## Bertha

DaddyZ, I always wanted to be a stamp or a coin collector. Never knew how to start, really. I collect English pie birds (Andy will know what these are) but I'd like to start collecting poison bottles. I've never owned a baseball card. It's really strange what we end up collecting and I don't think we should ever apologize for any of it. More friggin tools!!!!


----------



## DaddyZ

Bertha, I Started by finding a stamp under the edge of my bed, & Just kept Going. When they changed Stamps(Lickable) to Stickers, I was Crushed. I Have a few from the 1800's. Poison Bottles Sounds Interesting.

I went to a flea Market this past weekend Looked at approx 12 Planes. Priced from $12 to $18, But they were all Broken or Missing parts, Oh Well so is the life of a Rust Head!!!


----------



## Bertha




----------



## DaddyZ

Nice, I used to know of an old Trash Dump from the 1800's early 1900's that had quite a few Small Old Elixer Bottles. An Ex friend of mine sneaked in one night and dug up all he could find.


----------



## Bertha

^I don't know why I think they're cool, but I do, and they are


----------



## bandit571

Wall of shame? maybe one or two:









Maybe another one that was "hammered"?









Depends on how much elbow grease one has in stock….


----------



## chrisstef

Bandit, you better get on the horn and order a 55 gal drum of the elbow grease. Those are crusty.


----------



## bandit571

took about 45 gallons of Elbow Grease, but:









most of the "crusty" is gone









Union #4G. As for that #80's sole









Tain't like Brand New, but, getting there….


----------



## chrisstef

That Union came out real nice. That was the #4 we were talkin about a little while ago right? I didnt even notice that was a #80, she looks good too. Im hoping to get to work on my #80 soon … did you sharpen it yet? 45 degrees?


----------



## bandit571

That be the one. I have since repaired the tote, still has a small hole up front.

Scraper blade is sharpen using the "Stanley way" I found out about. Edge is ground at 45 degrees, and "whetted" smooth. Then i took a burnisher ( Just a large Phillips screwdriver) and made just enough swipes to pull a burr over. Still getting used to it.


----------



## waho6o9

Amazing work Bandit.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the tip bandit ill imply it when sharpening the old dog up.


----------



## Bertha

Whew! That Union is nice! I'm really starting to want one of those.


----------



## Brit

You guys need to watch this if you haven't already. It is a microscopic study of the effect that a cap iron has on a cut. Just over 17 minutes long. I saw it on giantcypress.net


----------



## thedude50

Still trying to recover from the Sacramento trip. My back is out and I am about 25 % to the good cant drive any further than the pharmacy and I am able to get to the computer today. I went to the shop and checked out a new tool that came in the mail today.However I cant work in the shop as I am back on the hard stuff today just to get myself out of bed. As far as the methadone goes I credit it with giving me my life back it doesn't give me euphoria and it takes away a large chunk of the pain. I take 110 mg a day over 3 doses 40 30 40 and I have no real side effects as of yet. then I take a 180 mg a day of ms contin this is the replacement for the Opana I was taking and then I have 60 mg oxycodone fast acting for breakthrough pain. I am on less than half the medication I was on a month after the fall and I am much better today than I was a year ago and I hope to cut my meds to 255 of what I am taking by next year then I hope to be off them entirely except for break through meds we tried to do that a few weeks back and failed miserably, the pain was devastating. I have HAD 4 FACET INJECTIONS AND ONE RADIO FREQUENCY ABLATION DON'T TWO TIME TO DIFFERENT PARTS OF MY BACK oops sorry about the caps

Any way I am in a lot of pain right now so I need to go sit in a hot bath and them pack on some Ice to get it moving the right direction. I will post a few photos of my bench wood stack it is taking up a huge part of the floor space in the shop. My thanks goes out to medic ken for finding the wood and to John Ormsby for the wood and the humbling tour of his wonderful shop, and grounds. I learned a lot on the trip and hope to share what I have learned with my friends in the near future.

Thanks for your support you guys I do appreciate your help.


----------



## Brit

Having watched the above video three times, pausing to read the subtitles, I think it is very interesting. However, in practical terms, I'm not sure how relevant their findings are because they failed to take into account the role that the front of the mouth plays in reducing tearout. The optimum positioning and angle of the front edge of the cap iron could be completely different with different mouth openings. So I say: Bah Humbug!!!


----------



## planepassion

Bandit,
Here's my latest $3.00 estate sale find.










Been searching for one for some time but Denver is not awash in #80s. Then, poof, while rummaging through a box filled with braces (thought of you Andy but none were worth buying) at the very bottom was the #80. Haven't had much success sharpening it with the burr, but I'll keep practicing.


----------



## 33706

Fascinating video,* Andy!* Thanks for sharing, I rarely experiment with chipbreakers, maybe I should be paying more attention to them!


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, I've watched your video over and over several times. It was fascinating. (yes, I have a sad life). But I was trying to find a reason to agree with your "Bah Humbug" statement and I must say I never got there. I've wonder for a long time why some planes I'd restore worked well even though the mouth was never tight. Look back threw 13,778 posts here and you'll find this statement made by me. Your video made me realize why it's possible and made me realize some errors in my ways. (maybe not errors but accidental perfections)

Having a closed (or open) mouth is only going to reduce or enhance the effects of the cap iron set wrongly. Who among us worries about what the actual angle of the cap iron is. I'll bet not one of us. So by closing the mouth, we force the chip into the cap iron earlier, thus reducing the effect of having a 50 degree (or less) angle on the cap iron. It forces the chip to ''curl'' in time. Giving use the results we desire, even though we could do so without the closed mouth. As the video plays, put your thumb on the spot where the mouth should be, you can visualize the effect. (now I need to clean my laptop screen). So why does not needing to push the chip into the iron matter? I would think it would allow the plane to be pushed smoother and easier when the chip doesn't have to be forced into the breaker.

The other realization is how close the chip breaker should be from the blade. .3 mm for you american folks equates to 1/85th of an inch. That's about the thickness of a business card. So to make this work, you won't want much of a camber on your smoothers. I will admit I do set some of my fine smoothers pretty close. Probably less than 1/64th. But typically when someone asks me I say "less than 1/16th"". So in reality if you want to take a 1/508" (.05mm) shaving then you'll need to set it to 1/84th". I'm sure types of wood, moisture content and moon phases will have certain effects, but you get the idea.

I think the video has given me a way to see to some real improved consistent shavings with hand planes that may have not got there before, and if they did get there, I never understood why. Maybe, …….. just maybe the poplar isn't really magic after all, as Smitty says, I'm just such a good planesman (I just made that word up) that I sub consciously knew what I was doing all along. Now I have the good science to prove it.

Either way Andy, thanks for sharing that video. It not only gave me a way to kill some hotel time, I think I may have actually learned something. That's a task not easily obtained.


----------



## lysdexic

Andy - nice contribution

Don- thoughtful response

I will admit that I fell asleep. I'll try tomorrow earlier in the day.

Thanks


----------



## TechRedneck

Andy

As a tech guy I found the video very interesting. Where do you find this stuff?

Now I will be messing with the cap irons a bit more, along with the mouth opening. I would bet that each plane will have a sweet spot keeping the blade angle at 30 degrees. Now those who hand sharpen like me may find another variable to deal with. Cool stuff none the less.


----------



## bandit571

random eye candy for Al









On the "Job" planing Beech ( not Poplar)









Tote repairs









Just a $5 rust bucket plane….


----------



## Brit

Don - I don't dispute the fact that under their test conditions they found what worked best, but there are two variables that should have been taken into account but weren't.


mouth opening
the angle of the blade. They had the blade bedded at 40 degrees. Do you have any bevel down planes bedded at 40 degrees? I don't.

For their study to be of any real practical use to us, they would need to expand it to see what effect varying the mouth opening would have on their findings and repeat the tests at 45 degrees, 50 degrees and 55 degrees. It would also have been interesting to see the same tests carried out on at least three very different species of wood.

The reason I said 'Bah Humbug' was because there is a definite correlation between cutting angle, blade sharpness, mouth opening, chipbreaker positioning, depth of cut and wood species. So whilst I applaud the fact that they carried out the study, I'm just sorry that they didn't take it further while they had the use of the milling machine. Without these additional factors being considered, I fear we 'planesmen' (good word by the way) are still left playing with all these variables until we find the magic relationship that works.


----------



## Brit

Tech - I came across the video on Philly Planes blog. Phil and the likes of David Charlesworth have been experimenting with the video's findings.


----------



## Brit

Since I know all too well the frustration of sitting in a hotel room when you'd rather be woodworking, here is Don's reading matter for tonight. Of particular interest is an article on page 59 entitled 'Why does a tool cut?'

Incidentally, the guys at Tools for Working Wood are scanning in all these old issues of 'WORK' magazine from the late 19th century. They provide a fascinating insight into working practices of the times. The writing style can be hard going in places and they do tend to use 100 words when 10 would do, but that was the practice in those days. Look at some of the advertisements too for these are the very same tools that we fight over on ebay today. It is kind of surreal when you think about it.


----------



## Sylvain

The same video with comments can be found here :
http://toolmakingart.com/2012/05/16/chip-breakers/#more-32

I recently found this blog; it contains intersting stuff.


----------



## racerglen

Back to the "wall of shame" 









A #4 Stanley blade on the right.. a # ???? English made Mastercraft on the left..
Having real problems posting pics for some reason..sssllooowwwww….
Don't realy know why I've kept them other than NEVER throw out a chunk of steel ?
And then there's the wall…
;-)








That's both sides of the irons..
And just because.. the first new plane I ever bought..never could realy get it tuned, but did a repaint etc a few years ago..it's a early to mid 70's..


















Seems to be working now..on pine again..
;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

For Al- my poison btl collection…


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, I agree that under their test conditions they found what worked best. But it made me think about another aspect that will help me get there. I'm not out of town this week end doing some rust hunting, but I'm going to find some time to play around with the cap iron scenarios.

No poison bottles here.


----------



## BrandonW

Now I want to start a poison bottle collection thanks to Al and Smitty. Maybe I'll sell off more hand planes.

Hey did you guys see this? A new LN 101 plane:

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=1-101&utm_source=Lie-Nielsen+Toolworks+Newsletter&utm_campaign=306b7894fe-Lie_Nielsen_Toolworks_Newsletter4_16_2012&utm_medium=email


----------



## Brit

You're the man to do it Don. I look forward to hearing about your findings.

Smitty - Put me out of my misery and tell me what the small writing on the label says. I've been trying to make it out. Something about tea or coffee.


----------



## Bertha

I'll take a look at your poison bottles when I get home, Smit
I really like that little violin maker's plane.


----------



## Bertha

Finewoodworking online subscription trickery.
I really hate it when companies make it intentionally difficult to cancel a subscription.

How do I cancel my online membership?

Question:

How do I cancel my online membership?

Answer:

You can cancel your online membership at any time through your Online Profile.

You need to be logged in to access your profile. Once you are logged in, click "Update Profile" on the upper right corner of the screen.

When you are on the Main Profile screen, click the *Membership tab*. Select the membership you want to cancel. Click the Update button when you are done.

There is no "membership" tab.


----------



## Brit

Al - You let it run out.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, dispute the credit card paymet.


----------



## Bertha

Scoundrels. I think Don's right.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, I'll have to read it tonight (can't make it out, either). Pretty cool that there's some left, but why 2/3rds of a bottle? Must not be that effective…


----------



## Brit

By the way Al, you've got to take a look at the advertisements for some of the elixias and curatives at the end of the Work magazine link I posted earlier for Don. My favourite advert there though, is the one at the top of page 64 advertising the ELECTROPATHIC BELT. I've got to get me one of these!










I just love the bold claims 19th century adverts made. By today's standard, this advert is wrong on so many levels. When I read it, I laughed so much that a little bit of pee came out. I think it somehow ended up in Smitty's poison bottle. I particularly like the words 'Gauranteed Genuine' in the bottom lefthand corner. Was there really a black market for electropathic belts in those days? Were you likely to be approached in the street and asked if you wanted to buy one? I also like the way they soften the size and weght of the huge battery driven belt by showing it held by a little cherub. That thing must have weighed a ton.

I guess this is why we have advertising standards nowadays.


----------



## lysdexic

Some modern medical advertising is not much better. It's now more nuanced but still just as invalid.

Allen, why do what to let your FWW sub expire? I enjoy there videos and I think the projects they feature are, well, fine.

Brandon, that is a nice little plane. In fact, as I continue to fight rust in my shop, the bronze planes look more appealing.


----------



## Dcase

Just recently won a Keen Kutter KK 4 1/2 off ebay… My KK collection is really starting to take off.


----------



## BrandonW

I think I'll start beginning my posts the same way that advertisement does: NOTICE TO INVALIDS.

Dan, congrats on the KK4 1/2-that should be a pretty sweet plane.


----------



## Bertha

Did you notice how the statement, "notice to invalids" immediately grabbed our attention. Says a bit about this group. Scott, I just never used it in the last 10 months I've had it. I figured I could get the magazine for $50.


----------



## bandit571

Been fighting a Sniper on ebay. A "Stanley-Union 5a" that started out @ $.99 is now almost $20! Every bid I have put in, this snipe raises $.50

Might just run it up on the Ba3333d, just to help the seller. Not sure how high that snipe will go, but I'm not going to buy, NOW! A Union 5A, in beat up shape?


----------



## BrandonW

Bandit, that's not a sniper, it's just that someone entered the highest amount of what they're willing to pay for the plane and everytime you bid, ebay automatically ups it to the next bid amount as long as it is equal to or less than what they originally entered.

A sniper, on the other hand, is an external program/website that will place a bid for you at the very end of the auction (usually around 3 seconds before its over).


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, that's not a snipe, that's just how the bidding in ebay works. If his original bid $25, but nobody else bid, his bid would show at whatever the starting bid was. Once you bid $5, his bid jumps to $5 plus the differential bid sequence number. If you then bid $8, his goes to $8 plus the differential bid sequence number. If he bid $25 and nobody else bids, and the starting bid was $1, he'll buy it for $1.

A snipe is a bid at the very last few seconds of the action.


----------



## donwilwol

yep, what Brandon said


----------



## bandit571

Seems i've out bid him, for awhile. Counting shipping, about $35 right now. For a Union 5A.


----------



## Dcase

here is a link to the KK 4 1/2 I recently won.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/230792496623?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1361

It just needs a front knob and I believe I have a few extra rosewood knobs in my parts drawer.


----------



## mochoa

Great video Brit, I had seen similar finding on Leonard Lee's book where he has pics of a similar experiment but I had never seen experiments using different cap iron angles. Pretty cool.

A tight mouth has to help hold the fibers down so they get cut before tearing below the surface, That would have been cool to see.

Was this study based on traditional Japanese planes? is that the angle their planes are bedded at? Do they keep their mouths tight or do they tend to have more open mouths?


----------



## Dcase

Hey, did you guys see LN's new plane which is loosely based on the Stanley 101…. I like it..

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=1-101&utm_source=Lie-Nielsen+Toolworks+Newsletter&utm_campaign=306b7894fe-Lie_Nielsen_Toolworks_Newsletter4_16_2012&utm_medium=email


----------



## chrisstef

Dan - for $95 bucks id hate to leave that in my pocket and run it through the washing machine. Its only 8 oz!


----------



## Dcase

I doubt the washing machine would hurt it any  I have a Stanley 101 that I use rather often and the one complaint I have about the plane is it can be tricky to adjust the depth because there is no adjustment. I really like how LN has added a depth adjustment to such a small sized plane. I don't use mine enough to want to spend 95 dollars on this one though.


----------



## BrandonW

haha, see: http://lumberjocks.com/replies/438945 (almost verbatum)

I think the 101 plane is pretty sweet, but I hardly use my vintage Stanley 101 as it is, so I'm not sure I'd fork out the money, even though it does have teh depth adjuster.


----------



## Dcase

Sorry Brandon, I missed your post. I hardly ever miss post on here so I don't know what happened there.

I use my 101 a lot for shaping small parts and putting chamfers on corners and edges.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## lysdexic

duplicate post.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd rather drink mine… ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Your bottle looks to be very effective, though, based on the poor fella in the background…


----------



## ShaneA

Scott, you are leading the league in adult beverage photos. Nice!


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, I enjoyed your response to the buying pretty tools thread.


----------



## Chrrriiis

I'm thinkig of convrting to japanese foot planes. A nice shoulder plane would be the only luxury item i'd stretch to in this department I think, with a detachable nose. One of the stanley (92/3???)are tempting but i don't think i cold bring myself to grind off the nickel plating if it happened to be out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Why grind off nickle plating, Chrrriiis???


----------



## mochoa

Japanese foot plane?


----------



## TechRedneck

My new no.93 should be in the mailbox tomorrow. $68 total from Amazon. If the thing sucks I will be sure to let you all know. Mine stated it was made in the UK. If they ship a mexican one it is going back.


----------



## ShaneA

$68 sounds reasonable…I bet it can be tuned up, if not true out of the box. I have a vintage 92 and it needs some fine tuning…still.


----------



## 33706

*Random thought*.... Since we operate planes, shall we consider ourselves….. * Pilots*?


----------



## donwilwol

Only if you fly them.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit won't be flying for a while. Spot on the elbow is MRSA, and I'm off work until it is cleared up. MIGHT get back about 4 JUN 12.

right now, winning at that Union 5A. Found the other bidders limit, and just went a bit more. Also in the running for a few parts, for Union planes.

So, for now, Old bandito is grounded. As Robin the Boy Blunder would say; Holy Elbow, Fatman!


----------



## rmoore

Hey, guys. Can anyone suggest a book or online reading or video covering the basics on adjusting a plane and using one. I just finished restoring my first one and I'm not sure where to set the chip breaker and frog. Thanks.


----------



## Chrrriiis

Because they generally need tuning which is bye bye nickel, well of ot's still there. I wouldn't buy anything new from Stanley, or with St written on it, well a block plane maybe. Old is the way, tune or no tune. Im still grinding my 'new' jack after 4 months. Anyone those ozzie knee planes? Get well soon bandit


----------



## Chrrriiis

rMoore - hand tool essentials by popular woodworkin magazine, awesome book with sharpenig ans everyhing. The frog wants to be bang on flush with throat mouth, and filed off if needed. Cap iron 1/16" or thereabouts from iron tip. Says the book…but then, it depends on your plane


----------



## lysdexic

Here is a video from Woodworking Mag titled "Tuning a Hand Plane for Performance"

I didn't watch it all. Its kind of a 1 hr long lecture.

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2008/06/18/podcast-35-tuning-a-hand-plane-for-performance/


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## thedude50

i recommend the great hand plane revival by Rob Cosman you can get it at woodcraft or on robcosman,com. many other cool books on hand planes but the video and all the free videos on the LN you tube Chanel are enough to keep you going for months.

Bandit once you have MRSA you have if for life just like herpies just try to keep the wounds away as they will always turn mrsa once you have had it.

I went down to the shop fort a few hours today. the back is still pretty bad since the trip to sac. I got a 79inch made in the usa machinists straight egge from John Ormsby for only 150. then saw one almost as long on ebay for 600 dollars similar quality. this one is so fine it was serialized.I took it to my machine shop guy and he tested it he said he has never seen one this accurate and this long in this good of shape.he wants to buy it i said what would I use then? he said a woodworker should only need a 24 inch straight edge. I think Ill keep it for now you guys take it easy .


----------



## rmoore

Chrrriiis, thanks for the info. I'll look for the book. I did notice that the frog is not parallel with the mouth. There is a slot in the frog that straddles a guide. I think I'll have to take a file to it and even it up.

Lysdexic, that video may be just what I need. I bookmarked it so I can watch it all tomorrow.


----------



## studie

Great videos full of answers to my understanding the hand plane! To know how close to put the chip breaker to the edge of the blade has made a big difference. I have all my irons sharp with the tormex so the fun is now to take a plane at a time and fine tune the rest of it. Thanks Scott for sharing the clips, OK it was a lecture but was worth it


----------



## studie

File the throat in line with the frog, wow some of mine were bad!


----------



## Chrrriiis

There's usually a good bit of play if you loosen the frog up and clean it's seat out. Only file what you need to. And i got that book from my local library, in the uk, and its americain, i think. Have fun!


----------



## Dcase

I have been rather happy with my new Stanley SW low angle jack plane. I think it was made in Mexico but to be honest I really don't care where it was made. As long as I feel its a good tool I will buy from anywhere.

After having the new Stanley for a little while now one thing I have noticed is the iron holds an edge very well. I have only had to sharpen the iron a couple times since I got the plane.


----------



## Bertha

Chris, I've got the Clifton shoulder with the removable front piece. It's pricey but very well constructed. I've heard some complaints about them but I can't remember what they were.
.








.
I'm going to buy that little LN101. I really like it.


----------



## chrisstef

Im expecting the new stanley #92 in the mail this coming week but probably wont be able to give it any test runs for a little while. Its first work out will be with walnut. Im excited. Giggity.

Al - that clifton is pretty handsome.


----------



## Bertha

^The new Stanley 92 will probably need a little love first. I think you'll be happy, though.


----------



## chrisstef

Im not opposed to throwin it a little love. Im sure a little flattening of the sole and honing of the iron will be in store. It cant need as much as my needy Union #3, shes a high maintenance one. Ive been flattening the sole with 80 grit for 30 minutes all ready. Feels like i been snortin pennies.


----------



## donwilwol

ok, somebody bid on this. Somebody tell me why.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/370614931391?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1313wt_1162


----------



## chrisstef

Don - i wouldnt give the seller a poke in the eye for that POS. I cant imagine anything is salvagable.


----------



## donwilwol

it doesn't look like a #1, or even a #2. Its rusted beyond return, its only the frog really. The only thing I once read stanley had a prototype with a cork handle, and maybe this handle is cork? Not sure what would be the value even if it was.


----------



## racerglen

O.K. I know both Dan n' Don can do miracles with stuff, but that's beyond even their wildest dreams..

;-)

(Then again….)


----------



## Bertha

^It's probably the owner, Don


----------



## bandit571

Maybe someone needed a frog for a #3? or at least a few parts of that frog? Looks like the tote bolt can be re-used. Parts is parts?


----------



## donwilwol

and bad parts is bad parts. The adjustment knob and tote nut are not even brass, they're steel.


----------



## chrisstef

Maybe it had flippers and gills at one time, it looks like it was underwater for most of its life.


----------



## Bertha

^yeah, it was a junk plane before it was submerged in water for 7 years.


----------



## bandit571

I have a couple planes with steel parts, and just bought more steel parts today, for a Union rebuild.

Still looking good on that Union 5A, let you know in a few hours…..


----------



## donwilwol

I buy parts planes 2, but they are $4 or $5 and have parts. I can buy a good Stanley #3 for this price.

it was a junk plane before it was submerged in water for 7 years…..I like that description.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I don't think thats a cork tote, I think its just the most rotted piece of Rosewood you will ever see.

The frog is probably salvageable and the brass nut for the tote screw….

Not worth 20 dollars but if someone really needs an early type frog of that size I guess it might be?


----------



## chrisstef

If it had the cork tote it might have floated … swimmy wings for a hand plane … who knew?


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I didn't think it was cork really either, and since the brass isn't brass, it may not even be rosewood. Probably not. I'd have to need it pretty bad. Its going to be pitted no matter what.

rust hunting week end for me. Hoping for that miraculous find that never seems to happen to me.


----------



## racerglen

Good luck Don, I'm off this afternoon to an antiques and collectables sale..
Hopefully cheaper than my last one..

;-)


----------



## donwilwol

good luck to you to Glen. Hope we both come back with some good *stuff*.


----------



## chrisstef

We should support a rust huntin contest … with a particular cap on monies spent who can come back with the best goods. Must be tools, 2 hand planes minimum entry. "The Great Rust Hunt 2012"


----------



## Dcase

I never seem to have the time to out hunting for tools and when I do get out I never seem to find anything good. Maybe I can get out to some garage sales this weekend.


----------



## Dcase

I just bid on and won this item from ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/110882250297?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1361

I have no idea why I wanted these planes… I think it was my spider senses telling me to bid.


----------



## bandit571

Something missing on that #5ish plane???? I thought I got crusty ones…...


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, you do have a way of finding the deals on ebay. That 103 is the early model. I passed on one a few week ends ago not realizing it until I got home. You got a good deal. Cleaned up you could double your money just on the 103.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, its missing the iron and cap iron but I have plenty of extras there. Its not a Stanley plane but it looks like it could be a Sargent.

Don, I don't think that is a 103. I was guessing it was a 110? If its a 103 then that would be great though.


----------



## Dcase

Here is another missing parts plane that really interest me…Its at 5 dollars with no bids… I am really thinking about it… Looks like the tote and knob are rosewood and I really like the shape of the tote… Again, I am guessing this may be a Sargent?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMALL-WOOD-PLANER-ANTIQUE-9-/140755708293?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c5b1a985#ht_500wt_1127


----------



## donwilwol

if its a 110 with a wood knob and a lever adjustment, they are pretty rare too, but I think the early 110 had the fancier cap. Let us know when you get it.


----------



## donwilwol

i'd agree thats restorable Dan. I'd also guess Sargent. Í won't fight you for it.


----------



## racerglen

Dan, love that tote as well..mmmm, shapely…


----------



## Dcase

Don, I take it back, that one plane may be a 120 not a 110. The 120 had the same depth adjustment as the 103…. I don't have a 110 or a 120 so either way it will make a nice addition to my collection. If its a 103 then that would be fine also since thats my favorite plane


----------



## Bertha

Dan's on a roll! I've got a Stanley 103 that I really like. I stripped it all the way down to the metal and just waxed it. This is like 5+ years ago and it still looks great. It's got that rough, sandy, cast feel to it. Cool plane.


----------



## donwilwol

either way its an early one, with a very cool adjuster. I have a Shelton like it. I just like them.


----------



## Bertha

How about a 101 1/2 infill!!!!??? lol
.








.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-101-1-2-Half-101-5-Very-Rare-woodworking-carpenters-plane-/140756443398?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item20c5bce106


----------



## donwilwol

chrisstef, we've talked about a rust hunting contest before, but we all figure Bandit has a rust machine going somewheres.


----------



## bandit571

Did someone say they were looking for a #110….









Might need a little tune up, is all


----------



## Bertha

Sweetness
.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Stanley-LIBERTY-BELL-104-Steel-Bench-plane-Rosewood-handles-A1-/180876447653?pt=AU_ToolsHardwareLocks&hash=item2a1d138fa5
.


----------



## Bertha

I dare y'all
.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I have actually seen a couple 101's in the past that someone had turned into infill planes. I have never seen a 101 1/2 though. Thats a really scarce plane so hopefully that infill is removable. I would assume the 101 1/2 would be worth much more in its original state.

Bandit, I don't have a 110, not really looking for one but if I see one for cheap I will pick one up so I can add it to the collection.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Love me some RB10 action!  Gotta get one of those…


----------



## Bertha




----------



## bandit571

back at you, Al:









$9 Scrub plane, AT work on my leg vise…


----------



## Bertha

For Dan:
.








.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EC-Simmons-Keen-Kutter-scaper-plane-Stanley-112-Sargent-/261023301694?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc633803e


----------



## Bertha

Low angle block, lol
.








.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-Block-Plane-No-H102-1-1-4-cutter-ref-K112-/300651290092?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4600369dec


----------



## Bertha

Lol Bandit, that shoebuckle's going to set me back more than $7


----------



## Dcase

WOW… Thats one fine looking KK scraper plane… If I had the extra money I would really consider it… To rich for me right now though.


----------



## Bertha

Rosewood totes, lol
.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I think it's a bit of a Frankenplane. It's a very attractive plane for sure. The bed is shallower and more graceful than the 112 imo.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I've got several 110. Got a trade? I've got a 103, 120 and sold my 130 to Smitty.


----------



## Dcase

Al, thats not as bad as when I see a nice looking tote and knob on a sanding block.


----------



## donwilwol

Cool blue and orange finish on that low angle Al. How can you resist?


----------



## Dcase

Don, Not sure if I have anything you would want… I got a lot of misc parts and pieces.


----------



## chrisstef

Dan, got any spare lever caps for a stanley #7?


----------



## Dcase

Chrisstef- I don't think so but I will have to check when I get home tonight. I just might have one.

So guys I started this weekends rust hunt out early! I was looking at garage sales on Craigslist and there was a sale that was just down the street from where I work that said they had a lot of old tools for sale. I decided to take a quick break from work to run down and check it out. They had a decent amount of old tools but all the planes were broke or missing parts. The guy selling the stuff said he would give me all the planes for 10 dollars…

Nothing great here but for 10 dollars I think I made out well. A couple Stanley block planes, a Stanley #5 and a few #3 size planes none of which are Stanley. They are all missing blades/breakers and caps and each bench plane is missing one frog screw. Whats up with that? I also bought a neat old Disston saw which is not pictured.


----------



## Dcase

I even got me one of them fancy red knob/red cap block planes…. You know your jealous!


----------



## Bertha

^I see enough hardware there to make the $10 price more than a bargain. I'd pay $10 for a rosewood knob so I wouldn't have to turn the lathe on or get on Ebay.


----------



## Dcase

Al, one of the #3 sized planes looks to have a rosewood knob, I think its a Sargent but without the iron and cap I may never know. The Stanley #5 is missing the knob but has a nice Rosewood tote. There is a Stanley block plane in there with adjustable mouth that should clean up to be a good user. It does not have any numbers stamped on it though so its probably just your regular standard angle block.


----------



## Bertha

The block looks like a 9 1/2 from way up here. You did good.


----------



## Bertha

This is too friggin cool! I got this from Ron Hock's Newsletter:
http://www.dartmouth.edu/~rogerulrich/tools_woodworking.html
.
This plane was found at Pompeii!
.


----------



## donwilwol

Chrisstef I have a #7 cap sitting on my desk.


----------



## Bertha

Roman Shop!
.


----------



## donwilwol

Al I can restore that


----------



## russde

I thought someone posted that earlier in this thread and I was going to beat everyone out by bidding early…darn.
Wonder if I can retract my bid.

Serious note: I did get a $15.99 Stanley #71 off the bay earlier this week. Ordered up a flat and a V-cutter from lee Valley and they arrived the same day…what an awesome contraption! I've got some mortise's that are going to get cleaned up this weekend.


----------



## Bertha

71 Router for $16 is some solid work. Routers seem to be popular right now for some reason. I like my 71 way better than my LN. 
.
Lol, Don; you probably could!


----------



## Dcase

I have a whole book on Roman Woodworking but it really doesn't have any pictures  Who wants to read a woodworking book with no pictures?

I don't have any good stories about my 71 or 71 1/2…. I am still trying to get over that I broke the stupid V-cutter blade after spending a good 6 hours sharpening it…


----------



## lysdexic

I find comfort in knowing that I am not alone in not using my head while in the shop. I see it is a traditional roman technique.


----------



## Bertha

^edit using to losing.
.
Lysdexic's arrival reminds me of my typically Roman methods, namely having a shop "pissboy". 
.


----------



## TechRedneck

I was thinking about adding a 71 to the family, but don't know if I would use it enough. I have a nice router table, but for a quick dado or groove they may make sense. For those of you that have them, are they really used?


----------



## Dcase

Mike, the router planes are mostly used to clean up dados, grooves and shoulders. If your router table cuts nice flat clean dados and groves then it might not be a plane you use much unless you are wanting to go the hand cut way.

I have both the 71 and 71 1/2 and I never use them. I want to use them and I have tried but I just cant seem to get it right. I do fine using other planes though.


----------



## TechRedneck

That is what I was thinking Dan

I just sprung for a nice Whiteside slotting bit to use for an upcoming project. Drawer slots. Lots of them.

Now i need to practace those dovetail joints.


----------



## chrisstef

Don W would you be intersted in a trade for #7 cap? Ive got some old stuff sittin around you might think is cool. Ill grab some pics of randomness around the shop and it somethin tickles ya let me know. If not i can pony up some greenbacks too.

Pompeii plane is amazing Al. Could u imagine the sea of lava comin at ya?


----------



## chrisstef

Don W would you be intersted in a trade for #7 cap? Ive got some old stuff sittin around you might think is cool. Ill grab some pics of randomness around the shop and it somethin tickles ya let me know. If not i can pony up some greenbacks too.

Pompeii plane is amazing Al. Could u imagine the sea of lava comin at ya?


----------



## Dcase

Mike, you could do your dovetails the way I do them


----------



## donwilwol

Chrisstef I sent a PM


----------



## TechRedneck

I do have an Incra jig on the router and may just do that, depends. I got the Incra for smaller boxes before I got into hand tools. I have to admit it does a nice job just like the other jigs out there.

But I have this nice marking gauge, dovetail saw and chisels. Just have to spend the time perfecting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, how do you get the dovetail saw at the ends of your boards with that big jig in the way?


----------



## Bertha

Dan, you got a Leigh? Damn, Son. Tech, you NEED a router plane. That's assuming that you just like planes. Like the boys said, if your router/dado does the job, you don't really need it. But if you need some sort of notarized statement that you NEED it, I'll put my name on it


----------



## YorkshireStewart

Thanks Bertha; that's the excuse I need to show off my re-constructions of ancient planes. This is the original Goodmanham plane that was recently discovered a few miles from me.








It's Roman and made from ivory, so was something really special.
Here's my version.



I made a second version in a resin that looked like ivory.


----------



## RGtools

That is so cool. The angle on that is VERY high to my eye, does the plane handle well in tricky grain as a result?


----------



## YorkshireStewart

This is my reconstruction of another Roman plane found in a submerged barge in The Netherlands.


----------



## YorkshireStewart

Thanks *RGTools.*

The angle is steep at around 65 deg. I must dig it out again and give it some more use.

This is what I blogged on Lumberjocks at the time I finished it: "With trepidation and excitement, I put a piece of oak in the bench vice, ran the plane over it and was thrilled when the first shaving emerged from the mouth of the plane. It was a little bit on the coarse side but a slight adjustment resulted in oak shavings just 5 thousandths of an inch thick. The resulting surface is very smooth, although the width of the cut is narrower than what I am used to.

The plane felt really different to my modern ones due to its unusual hand grips. Three fingers fit into the rear grip and just two into the front one which is a little small for my big knuckles. The thick steel sole plate gives the plane a sturdy feel and the body contours are comfortable in the hand. Overall, I believe that the project has been really worth-while and the plane could certainly one that I could use in my workshop, as well as being a showpiece."


----------



## Dcase

So that box of planes/plane parts I bought for 10 dollars at a garage sale today all of a sudden became really interesting…..













































This is a "no name" #3 size plane with the Bedrock frog design. The plane did not come with the blade or cap iron and I cant find any markings on the frog or body. My first guess is its an original Keen Kutter but I thought those were all marked with a "K" and then the number. I know there may have been other companies who used the Bedrock design but I am not sure…. I really wish this one would have had the iron and cap…. Any ideas? The lateral adjustment does not match any other planes I have so I am stumped there. Knob and tote look like they are Rosewood.

I think I am going to take the Iron and Cap off my KK3 and see if they fit this plane. If they do then I will tune this up as a user…


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, have you seen this? http://www.antique-used-tools.com/brkkcompare.htm

Your plane isn't represented there for either Bedrock, keen kutter or Winchester. Interesting!! According to this site, keen kutter had the twisted lateral, but the beds where all marked.


----------



## bandit571

two winners on the bay! Union plane parts, mine. Union5A, MINE. They will be here sometime next week, since the Holiday Weekend and all. So far, I have also sold four saws, still one to go. A Stanley #129 is still up for sale, along with a flat bottom spokeshave. Post Office will be getting A LOT of business …...


----------



## Dcase

Don, if you look there is also a hollow in the frog bedding on mine which I don't see on either of the two planes in that link. I have from time to time seen other Bedrock style planes pop up on ebay. I want to say the company name started with a B but I am not really sure.

I went over every inch of the body and frog and there is not a single marking, not even a letter stamped. The brass wheel and nuts are the exact same as the Stanley's so its possible this is a Stanley made plane. I am tempted to go back to that house where I bought it and leave my number for the guy to call me in case he ever find the rest of the pieces.


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, I feel like I've seen that same frog design somewhere recently, but can't recall where. I wonder if the frog would fit in a regular round-sided Bedrock 3, or if it's at a different angle. My guess is that the hole in the frog bedding is the manufacturer's way of getting around the Stanley Bedrock patent if its not a Stanley plane.


----------



## SamuelP

Here is a cheap NO. 1


----------



## racerglen

Much less exciting at my antiques/collectables show, among the odds n' sods a 9 and a quarter, no blade or lever cap..26 bucks..joking ?..nope..
a rosewood handled #50 with its cutters in orriginal wooden box, $135 , a good looker, but..
Oh and the same lady who sold me the stinky 605.5 C had that 50 along with a bunch of other planes..6 lined up from #3 size to #6..all over 100 dollars..cardboard sign.."these are corrugated"..not one I;d call special, just corugated soles..Nuther lady had two late #4's, one if I remember corectly with plastic knobs..60 each..
Sigh..
Maybe I'll find a descent garage sale today..


----------



## Bertha

Sam, wall of shame?


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I'd try to find a blade and cap without a logo unless you find out what it is. You may want to list it as its own forum topic. Somebody may know. Its a cool find either way. Nothing better than find an unexpected bedrock style plane.

Sam, that #1 is tempting, but its pretty rough looking.

Stew, I've looked at your planes before. I think they are great. Nice job on the replications.


----------



## Bertha

And YStewart, I always love looking at those planes!


----------



## chrisstef

So the #92 came in the mail frim amazon last night. Packaged very well and the iron shaved arm hair right out of the box which was nice. The sole was very close to flat and took maybe 15 to lap dead flat on glass with 220. The iron came sharpened at 25*. Its a good lookin plane i tell ya. A grand total of 45 minutes spent tuning and its good to go!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ that's not bad at atll, Chrissef. Congrats on the latest addition!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, btw, Sam's #1 find above is simply a butt-ugly copy. Say goodby to any skin on the knuckles of your tote hand! Hadn't seen that before,mthanks for posting that pic!

Dan, awesome frog, man!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Al - "I like my 71 way better than my LN."

I am saving for an LN at the moment, so i am very curious. If you have the time would you please elaborate as to why you have developed your preference?

Many thanks,


----------



## Bertha

Tony, it's really just aethetics, to be honest:
.








.










I find the 71 1/2 to simply be larger and heavier with the oversized redheart knobs I turned. I don't think you need fancy depth adustment trickery for a router plane. I'm not sure a depth stop is needed either. I don't like the two-toned color of the LN, as you know. It's just petty appearance things, really.


----------



## JGM0658

If you have the time would you please elaborate as to why you have developed your preference?

I am not Al, but maybe I can help. Seems the 71 and also the LV router planes are easier to adjust than the LN one. When I was researching the purchase of a router plane I compared the two LV and LN, the LN seemed to me way too complex to adjust, maybe that is why Al likes the 71 better. I tell you the LV is easy to use and adjust.


----------



## Bertha

I'd go with the LV over the LN too. 
.








.
I think the LV (even though two tone) has quite a few advantages over both the LN and the 71 1/2. First of all, it's stout and the handles are placed at a very comfortable angle. The depth mechanism makes more sense to me and is more robust. I simply tap on the top of my 71 1/2 with a plane hammer. Perhaps I simply don't demand micro-adjust on a router plane, seems silly to me. The fence is cool, I guess, but I can't imagine using it. My vote is for a 71 1/2 and turn yourself some massive knobs. 
.
Edit: disclaimer: I don't on the LV but I've played with it. The adjustment on the LV also seems a little crude to me and a little bit sloppy.

Edit2: The adustment on the *LN *seems a bit crude to me. The one on the LV seems improved.


----------



## bhog

Dan I wonder if its a V and B, Vaughn and Bushnell.I dont know much about them other than I think they usually have flat sides.But im pretty sure they were bedrock design.


----------



## Bertha

Add another damn maker I've got to collect now.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Bertha




----------



## Bertha




----------



## lysdexic

"I simply tap on the top of my 71 1/2 with a plane hammer."

"I don't on the LV but I've played with it. The adjustment on the LV also seems a little crude to me and a little bit sloppy.

You find tapping with a hammer less crude than a screw mechanism capable of "micro-adjust"ments

Hmmm?


----------



## bhog

I own the LV router and it will get sloppy if you loosen the depth adjustment lock knob (not sure that is correct lingo)too much.It is simple and easy to adjust I think.

I kinda wish the fence lock knob was lower profile but its not a big deal,a guy could always make up something for a special purpose-like grooving on thinner stock without your workpiece hanging off your bench…

edit…....... ya baby they are sexy IMO and different a lil..


----------



## Bertha

^yes, actually. It was the LN that I think is sloppy; I don't own the LV. You have to release the pressure on the iron before you can start meddling with the depth. There is slop in the mechanism, so if you registered the blade to you workpiece before tightening the setscrew, the microaduster will be off. Look at how the LN adjuster engages at the top. It's a more crude design than the LV, imo. I'm speaking in practicalities, here; would anyone use a digital depth readout on a router plane? Just tap the damn thing with a hammer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The aesthetics are not crucial to me at this point and the LV does not have an open throat model, though crude and sloppy would conflict severely with my obsessiveness. Now i have to rethink it.
The only reason i was not considering a 71 was that to this point my woodworking exploration has consisted of way too much tool restoration (most of my tools are refurbishes) and i have had my fill of rust and iron dust for a while, i would like to concentrate on my inability to work wood for a bit. 

Thank you very much for the input guys i appreciate it.

edit: to make sense


----------



## JGM0658

Hmmm….this must be a new version, mine does not have the depth adjustment with a screw but it has two screw nuts that tighten against each other for the depth.

You know this is one of those cases for me where I am more capable and comfortable with hand tools than power tools. The fence is great to make mortises at a certain distance form the edge, screw a piece of hard wood on the fence holder and you are good to go. By the time someone made a jig for a huge router I am done with the plane.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I do believe I may have a V&B. However looking at the pictures Al posted the frog bedding on mine still does not match any others I have seen. It could be because of the size or maybe its an earlier or later type.

I researched V&B for a while this morning and as far as I know they had 3 types of planes over their 40 year span. They had both flat sides and round sides and most of them were only marked on the irons and lever caps. After learning about this stuff I really think thats what I have.


----------



## bhog

Dan,sweet -thats awesome.I have watched a few of the flat side models on the bay and they usually are not cheap.Great score.

Random 4 1/2 pic on some walnut.Started another table…. sorry for quality









Also notice the quality bench that wood is being worked on-phenominal.As ugly as it is it will probably always be with me….lol…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Pic: spiral built-in stair in a church steeple, rail is walnut.










Turned for better viewing:


----------



## Mosquito

I was feeling more another round of "random shots"

Random small project I finished this weekend:








They're going to be drilled and screwed to the wall, and then used to mount latching hardware for a baby gate at the bottom of a coworkers stairs. It's definitely nothing major, just a piece of 4×4 scrap I had from my coffee table legs, cut in half, and then I planed the chamfer on the one corner, and rounded the rest. All done by hand. There were quite a few shavings after chamfering that corner…. It's my commissioned work… No idea how much, but he insisted on getting me a giftcard to a restaurant, I guess

Then there was some Wenge:

















Last but not least… I bought this a little while back, I was told by the significant other that I "need something artsy for the living room"... I saw this, threw in a best offer and won it. I believe it came from Kentucky… I saw it, and with the Loons and the Lake, and trees, I thought "What's that doing in KY? That belongs in MN". For anyone who doesn't know, the Loon is the state bird of MN, and there's the whole "Land of 10,000 Lakes" thing…








It's a Mathieson too! (though hard to read)









Happy Weekend!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice workmate and mathieson! Happy weekend to you, too, Chris!


----------



## Mosquito

I originally started my post with "I'm feeling a round of random pictures" but then when I posted noticed you beat me to starting it


----------



## bandit571

A winner! Due to arrive at my doorstep next weekend:

Two Union frogs and a lever cap, one frog is for a #4, the other two parts are for a #3….

One "Stanley/Union 5A- 5-1/2 jack plane. Looks like it will need a clean up, and a tune up, should be fun.

Frogs: I needed the #4 to replace the broken one one my Union #4G plane. Lateral is missing, and a chunk as well. Re-use the frog bolts as well. The rest are spares, as needed.

What can you people tell me about that Union 5A? $21 + S&H…. Deal? or Steal?


----------



## donwilwol

Stormville show was good.










2 Stanley #7 
broad hatchet
Union transtional (like #23) 
Ohio Tool transitional(like #23) 
#5 parts missing cap, cap iron and blade 
Small router plane
Blacksmith vise 
Columbian 10" wood vise 
Starrett combo square
metal working vise 
broad hatchet with no handle
2 - Really rusty spoke shaves
4 casters


----------



## donwilwol

Anyone ever see one like this?


----------



## BrandonW

I'm not sure how that tool could be useful. It's a router plane iron, but because of those handles, it'd be near impossible to route out something evenly. Very interestingly, nonetheless.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I thought the same thing. I'm not sure it's not a handle stuck on a blade. Either way, it was $4 so I figured I got a good sharp router plane blade and. A cool handle for something (jigs) that needs to be turned.


----------



## BrandonW

I would have jumped on it for $4 as well. Still, not sure what I'd do with it. But wow, you made out like a bandit from that tool sale.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I haven't seen anything like that before. I wonder if its a jig to hold the router iron while sharpening?


----------



## waho6o9

A stanley 3,4, 91/2, and unknown and a Craftsman for 110.00 in Craigslist.

Worth it?


----------



## donwilwol

waho6o9, its way more than i would pay.


----------



## waho6o9

Stormville was good to Don, and thanks for the friendly advice.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice haul Don.


----------



## YorkshireStewart

There's an enormous amount of stuff on here on old planes and plane making. Apologies if it has been linked before, but I couldn't see it. Bill Carter uses old tenon saw backs as the basis for some of his planes! The man is a real artist craftsman.


----------



## bhog

Thats a great link.Really nice stuff.


----------



## Sylvain

about Don W's comment 13957 with the router without base

I had to make three small grooves 7.5cm long and 2.5mm wide. (about 3" by 0.1)

I bought a cheap set of Allen keys (2.5 EUR for a set of 10 keys) with the intention of making a router.
I softened the adhoc Allen key with a propane torch , shaped it with a file and a stone, quenched and tempered it again, with the idea of making a router as described by other LJs before.

but I was in a hurry (home improvement business - you see what I mean)

So I just used a "vise grip" plier as a handle and worked free hand. (this part of the work will not be seen and the quality of the bottom is not iportant as long as it is deep enough)

So it is still not a router but may qualify as a kind of swan neck chisel.


----------



## Bertha

Pics or it didn't happen, Sylvain, you know the drill


----------



## Sylvain

here it is :


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy crap, who knew these were high $?

I went past $40, thought it was a done deal!


----------



## SamuelP

Nice #3 for cheap.


----------



## rmoore

Random Sunday Photo. I think I'm getting my Great Neck tuned up. I got some curls from a piece of maple. Not sure if that's a fair representation of the thickness or not. There were thicker spots here and there.


----------



## Dcase

rmoore, I would say your got it pretty well tuned.

I got a couple random Memorial Day photos….



















A true mirror polish to the back of a plane iron…


----------



## Brit

Nice polish Dan. It's perfect!


----------



## racerglen

Wowsers !
Now that's a polish !


----------



## JGM0658

hmmm….Looks to me you got 2 or 3 inches of polished back there…why? You had nothing else better to do?


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, Dan. At first I thought the photo was upside down! Then I realized what I was looking at.


----------



## donwilwol

rmoore, you and bandit seem to do pretty well with the Great Necks. I had one in my hand over the week end. It was to expensive for me though. Great looking shavings.

Dan, way to shine!


----------



## waho6o9

Excellent polish job Dan!

.003 shaving is outstanding Ron, I suspect you hone your blades razor sharp, great job.


----------



## Dcase

JGM, The picture makes it look much larger then it really is. Its actually a small iron and there is only an inch or so thats polished. I also had nothing else better to do. Nothing else at all.

Here is a pic of the full iron


----------



## racerglen

Still pretty nice, especialy after seeing the pitting above the mirror !


----------



## carguy460

Did someone say router planes??? I visited a town wide flea market this weekend - never saw so many odd people in my life! Anyway, I was in the market for…anything really, but hopefully some needed items to complete my working collection. Namely shoulder planes, router planes, grooving planes, backsaws, or the fairy tale $5 Stanley 1…

I failed on all accounts except for a Stanely 71, priced at $45, taken home for $13. Its from the "Blue Phase"...








Pretty good condition…hope I use it as much as I think I will, but after the discussion on this thread, I'm wondering…but, I'm dedicated to the hand tool route, so I'm thinking it will be handy??


----------



## donwilwol

Random post for a holiday weekend


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Now I know what chestnut looks like, and how it planes. Thanks, Al!










Don, that is a mucky mess!


----------



## thedude50

Spent the day out in the shop making the top for my uncles bench, did the first 3 glue ups of the top boards. Then I jointed the next six and then I will Plane them all to size for the top. It is a load of work Never had so much fun in my entire life. I cant find a local source for tight bond III in gallons. I was shocked no one has it does anyone use regular tight bond any more? I got 4 pints of the III at 8 bucks a pt . that is as much as a gallon of regular tightbond sick!

I am deciding on how tall I need to make the bench. I am 6'4" tall and have short arms. I want my bench tall enough to do routing and other power-tool work and I want it low enough for hand planing. I plan on making a sacrificial top for routing and things like that and hope it can add a couple of inches to the bench for routing higher . Now with that said is there a real magic number? The top will have 4.5 inch top up from the 3 inch top the plan called for and I am planning on adding an extra inch to the legs. But should I add more to it than that ? my bench will be 2.5 inches higher than the one Bob Lang made for Popular woodworking .

Please send me some input guys how tall should I make my bench ? I am going to stick with the plan for my uncles unless someone can give me a good reason to make his bench taller .


----------



## bandit571

I just measure down from where my wrist is. For me, that is about 33" high. I'm 5'11" tall. Too low, and you'll wind up bent over alot, kind of rough on the lower back. Too high, you loose power back planes and such, gets kind of un-comfy, and hard on shoulders. My lower back has two dics almost gone, and one shoulder has been repaired, so I kind of have to find a "sweet spot' height to baby both.


----------



## Dcase

Dude, I use regular Titebond still and will continue to use it. I will use Titebond 2 or 3 if I am making a cutting board or an outdoor project but I just use regular for everything else.

As for your bench hight how about you leave yourself some room at the bottom of the legs so that way if it turns out that its to tall for you all you have to do is flip it over and cut a little off each leg


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy- here's the poison fine print, by request! 










Dude, sounds like you want to build a higher bench, so do that… You can always shorten it, but adding later is tougher.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Outstanding polish Dan! An iron that pitted and you were able to get it to that degree, you are amazing.

Don how long was that in the electro bath? Looking much better.


----------



## Dcase

Tony, Did you recognize the iron and plane?  I will post before and after pics soon.

On most all of my bench plane irons I do the ruler trick to get that final polish at the edge but on the smaller narrow blades I polish about an inch to the edge.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes i did Dan, that is one of the reasons i was so impressed. Looking forward to the pictures. Great job Dan.


----------



## donwilwol

Tony, the top photo was 4 or 5 planes over night. The vise was in a couple hours.

This is the after shot.


----------



## chrisstef

You did some work there Don, ive gotta get a setup for some electrolysis, it looks like a cool science experiment. 4 more days until i head out on vacation and the wife and i have plans of stopping at the biggest flea market on cape cod. Vacation tools .. ohh yeaaaaa.


----------



## donwilwol

stopping at the biggest flea market on cape cod. Thats what I'm talking about! Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## chrisstef

I figured we cant check into the place until 3:00 and weve got a 4 hour ride. I leave at 7:00 am should be to the flea market for 10 - 10:30, thatll give me a few hours to peruse the joint and case out all the hand tools before getting back on the road. Itll also give the wife a half way decent place to use the bathroom for the 10th time . Its a sickness i tell ya.

If i get half the luck that you have had recently Don id be a happy man.


----------



## Dcase

Don, how many planes are you up to now? You gotta be in the hundreds right?

About a month or so back I got a package in the mail from Tony (AnthonyReed). He had sent me some old tools that were in need of restoration. One of the tools was this wooden skewed rabbet plane. 



























The tote which was mortised into the top of the plane was not fixable. I attempted to make a new tote that would fit the mortise but failed on my first attempt. Rather then trying again I just decided to fill the mortise and move forward on the restoration toteless. This type of plane really doesn't need a tote anyway. 









I squared up the body and finished with some BLO and paste wax. I then sharpened both the iron and nicker. As rough and pitted as the iron was the nicker was even worse. I had nothing else to do though so I spent some time flattening and sharpening both irons.

I only tested the plane out for a few shavings but I am thinking this will work really well for a shoulder/rabbet plane. Thank you again Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Too cool Dan. That is a great money shot.

You and Don are in a class to yourselves when it comes to resurrecting hand tools …


----------



## Dcase

This is a plane that is really close to the top of my want list… At this price I would consider it a dream plane for now…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPECTACULAR-STANLEY-No-37-HUGE-TRANSITIONAL-JENNY-PLANE-/130702154694?_trksid=m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8759664807496159249#ht_4364wt_1110


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I've sold a lot of the doubles. I wouldn't even have a clue how many I've had. What I've kept? I'm probably over 100 kept.

Nice job on the rabbit.


----------



## Dcase

Al, this would look nice next to your LN…. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-164-Plane-A-rare-Stanley-LOOK-/150824077542?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231dd0c8e6#ht_500wt_1361

Just a few bucks and its yours


----------



## bandit571

Heck, I had a 1890 Liberty bell #129 on the bay for a week, NOT ONE BID. Was $14.95 too much????









Just an old fore plane









Guess it didn't want to leave the Family….


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I don't think that was to much at all. What were you asking for shipping?


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, that #164 would look great. It would have to because I'd be sleeping in my shop if I bought it.


----------



## bandit571

I think shipping was around the $12 range, whatever the USPS charges, since i don't do the e-bay label thingys.


----------



## bandit571

better take another look at that 164's mouth, though. U.G.L.Y.!! Needs a Dentist at the very least.


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, I had a beautiful Millers Falls #10 I put up for bid on ebay. Starting bid was $55, I assumed it would go for somewhere between $80-$100. I never got a bid. I wasn't about to sell it for $55 or $60 (i was so glad it didn't sell for $55) so I listed it for $95 buy-it-now. It sold the day I listed it. So moral of the story, on ebay, you just never know.


----------



## Dcase

The mouth on that 164 is a bit chipped but I believe that plane is considered the most rare and valuable of all the Stanley planes so it still holds a huge value even with damage.


----------



## Dcase

Got my Keen Kutter KK 4 1/2 in the mail today… Needs a front knob. My other KK's have Rosewood low style knobs. Does any one have an extra Rosewood low knob that they would be willing to sell or trade? I have extra tall knobs but no low ones.


----------



## bandit571

Well a Union 5A is due in the house about Thursday. About the same for some union plane parts. I need to replace the frog on my union #4G. I also have some plans for the other frog…

Started bidding on a Handyman #5 Jack plane. Counting S&H, about $12 right now. Since i had such good "luck' with the handyman #4 ( Luck? SKILL!!) i thought I'd try it a Number 5 size as well. Stanley ever use an inverted "U" on the end of their laterals? This one does, a big one at that. Frog looks a bit different for a Stanley as well. It IS cast iron, but very little details. Adjustor "wheel" has three knurled rings. Looks like brass, but….

We'll see. might be a decent deal.


----------



## Chrrriiis

Ah, handyman, i'm still trying to get my hm jack flat after many months of sanding, but then it is a jack so doesn't really need to be flat. I woildn't buy another hm, mostly because the angle adjuster is just rubbish compared to traditional ones with a bearing type disc and also prevents you being able to lap the frog, which it needs from new IMO. Also every thing but the body and frog (which need considerable lapping) is inferior in one way or another. That said, a little time effort and new parts can save a few pennies. Only One way to learn sometimes.


----------



## bandit571

All this #4 Handyman took was a trip along a sanding belt to level the sole, a couple new handles, an iron that was sharpened up, and adjusted just right. it now works along side it's Union relative, the #4G. Just so happens i like to rehab these old planes. Got a Union 5A on the way to rehab, and maybe a Handyman #5 as well.


----------



## Chrrriiis

Looking nice there bandit. I think a belt sander is a must buy for my 1st shop tool. I think in the end, the adjusting lever is the only thing that would stop me buying another one to restore, or modify rather. I wonder when they introduced the one piece lever. Perhaps older ones still have the disc bearing. What did yours come with?


----------



## Chrrriiis

I think if i could afford them, i'd go for one of these planes by Richard Kell:

http://www.richardkell.co.uk/Images/luthiers2.jpg

i can imagine making some lovely subtle details with one, and they look brilliant too, like a little rocket engine or something fritz laing would clean his fingernails with.

I've been using my block plane to shape some curvy geometry lately and would love to criss over to other side with something like this mean un:

http://www.fine-tools.com/kunz11.jpg

I think i might feel like i was cheating with that one. It all starts with a line, or does it? Either i'm a poor student. I feel my first Krenov coming on.


----------



## derosa

Worst plane hunting on record today. Decided to take my time coming back from GA to NY, hit up 7 shops in SC and found 2 #4 and some beat up wooden planes. Another 8 stops in NC produced a no name #3 another 4 and some beat wooden planes. The almost found was a 7 sized transitional with no name on it anywhere. The wood was flawless with nice finish and the top cap was very decorative, japanning was a 10 out of 10. Only issues were that someone put the knob in the back, tossed the tote, tossed the blade and chip breaker, and sharpened the top cap thinking it was a blade. Completely ruined the whole thing. Maybe something tomorrow in PA.


----------



## racerglen

And now, for something completely different..



















Made in California, some kind of pot metal body and uses double edged razor blades.









Actualy not bad on my abused chunk of pine..









I've been having too much fun finding stuff in my shop and retuning things I'd thought were fine..
I think this was intended for things like balsa wood and for modling , If memory serves it was under 5 bucks new..

(and the birch is pondering it's fate..the wood filler and such will go, thinking about forstner bit holes for salsa n' dip holders right there after trimming )


----------



## Dcase

Glen, I have been doing the same as you, going through all my tools that I thought were good and retuning them. I have also been sharpening all of my odds n end planes and chisels, even the really cheap ones. I figure there is no harm having more sharp chisels and planes on hand.


----------



## racerglen

Aymen , Dan, If I had a faster photo load system…Every time I 've redone a plane, it's got a photo op with the pine. One of my biggest suprizes is a #5 ?C- Craftsman, It came in an auction box and has been sitting, never touched, and yet after some iron sharpening, transucent shaves.. weird thing, red frog like M/F, heavier than a standard #5, and the sides/cheeks are noticibly thicker..
His shoot's coming up..

;-)


----------



## bandit571

Well, someone else liked that Handyman #5 more than I did, about $.25 more. yep lost out by a quarter. Oh well, good luck with that one. Got my eye on another one, anyway. Find out in a few (3) days. Looks like a sargent #3 or #4 sized, round sided smoother. We'll see.


----------



## LukieB

Assorted pictures of my daughter helping me cleaning ad disassembling some ebay scores. Thought you guys might appreciate. Sorry for the poor quality they all came from my lousy cell phone. 






















































Alright, I know that every parent thinks their kid is the cutest, but c'mon…


----------



## racerglen

She's a darling, nice teeth too !
D'you think a woodworker on the way ?
Seems to have an afinity for those planes…

;-)


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, I think your daughter and my son would make a cute couple. They could work together.


----------



## Dcase

I got that mystery bedrock style #3 plane restored and added some parts to make it complete.

After a lot of research I believe this plane to be a Vaughn & Bushnell. V&B made planes with a bedrock style frog from like 1904-1940. They made the common size bench planes and had 3 different types. I am not positive as to what type mine is. A lot of the V&B planes were only marked on the iron and lever cap and mine was missing both of these.

I believe the tote and knob are both Cocobolo. I refinished the tote and knob with some BLO and paste wax, cleaned/polished the metal and brass and stole an iron/breaker and lever cap from a Fulton #3 size that I have. The japanning was in great shape and was left alone. I still have to sharpen the iron and lap the sole but here is what it looks like..


----------



## mochoa

Nice Dan.


----------



## LukieB

Dan,
He is cute, looks like a good helper too. Looks about the same age, how old is he?


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, I have 4 boys and I was thinking that this one looked about the same age as your daughter. My son in the picture is 3 years old now. He loves playing in the shop when I am in there like he really gets excited.


----------



## 33706

Did somebody say "Vaughn & Bushnell"? I love my #5! Truly Bedrock-ish in every way. 
Genuine "HC Marsh & Co." cutter, too.


----------



## Dcase

Poopiekat, V&B made a few types, some with the flat sides and some with the round. I have not been able to find a photo example of a V&B #3 size that matches mine but I am still pretty sure thats what I got.


----------



## 33706

Dan: Have you seen this V&B trio on eBay? Three days left… http://www.ebay.com/itm/SET-QUALITY-VAUGHN-BUSHNELL-BENCH-PLANES-/320912789633?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab7e49081


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful work Dan.


----------



## Dcase

Random Wednesday photos….

Here are some photos showing the progression and changes of my "Hand Tool Wall" over the past year…

This is how the wall looked right after I put the shelfs and hanger cleats up. 









This photo shows the wall with some new additions. I added a single display shelf above the cleats, some new tool hangers and storage for my clamps at the bottom.. Oh and more tools 










And here is how the wall looks today… A box like shelf was added under the cleats to hold my smaller planes, some new tool holders and again more tools..


















The most recent addition was this tool holder I made with rare earth magnets. I got the magnets from HF for a few dollars. They are small but work great for holding my smaller planes and router plane irons.


----------



## Dcase

Oh also you can see in the last photo that the main plane shelfs were lowered. I lowered the shelfs so that it would be easier to reach the top shelf.


----------



## mochoa

Nice collection Dan!


----------



## mochoa

Hey Groz planes are still on clearance at woodcraft for like $15. Anybody every give these a try? How bad can they be?


----------



## Dcase

Poopiekat- I did see that auction for the V&B planes, I came across it when I was trying to ID mine.

Mauricio- I have a couple Groz planes and they aren't all that bad. They will probably require some tuning but for 15 dollars you cant really go wrong. They are a Bailey style plane and have all the same adjustments. The finish on the plane body, frog and lever cap is kind of cheap looking and there is a sticker on the knob that says "India" but thats just cosmetic stuff. They are decent enough quality in my opinion.


----------



## LukieB

Wow Dan, that collection is amazing…love the hand tool wall. Hope my collection looks like that someday. Eva just turned 3 last week, so they are right about the same age…...hope he can pass a background check when the time rolls around, for that will be required to date my daughter…... when she turns 25.


----------



## ShaneA

The wall looks good Dan. Ever thought about putting them behind doors, or are they destined to be seen and admired?


----------



## chrisstef

Maurico - ive got a #5 groz and while its uncomfortable on my front thumb its a workhorse for me. I used a lot of reclaimed lumber so i use it to scrub dirty boards down to bare wood. It took some work to get it tuned though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How about a tool corner of disorder? Yeah, it needs a cleaning…


----------



## racerglen

The Craftsman at play..

















I'm not sure just what type it is, like I said earler it's much heavier than my regular #5s, a tad wider, but same blade size, cheeks or sides are definately thicker.








The red frog suggests a Millers Falls parent possibly ?









Never touched other than sharpening the iron and tweeking the frog placement,
it's only "damage" is to the top of the tote, broken off at some point, reglued and anchored with a
small screw just ahead of the mounting bolt.
The tote itself needs some rounding to make it realy comfortable but overall quite a suprizingly good plane.


----------



## racerglen

Oh boy..
Went to do my cash drasw this am at the local gas station atm ..the attendant I've known for 25 years or more.
He'd said he had an old plane bought in the 60s that I could have. He said well cared for, kept
in his shed and never abused, always stored on it's side to protect the blade etc etc..
Today he had it waiting for me..



































Yup..Stanley #4, very well cared for..Hrumph..
Yes that's mould on the frog..
BUT ! Free is good, some love, or maybe it's parts..it is all there, have to wait to see when I get
home just what's under all the crud..(nothing like some of the stuff I've seen others make pretty on this thread, but….)

I'd fit right in Dan's wall ;-)..after being sterilized mind you !
Love the shop !


----------



## dbray45

Glen - Its funny how it works out that when you fix up a plane in that kind of condition, it becomes your favorite.


----------



## BrandonW

Looks good for a freebie, Glen! I'm glad it wasn't a Stanley 1 or 2, or else I'd be very envious.


----------



## bandit571

Just hanging around, waiting for something to do…...


----------



## Dcase

Shane, I wanted my planes out in the open and displayed in a nice way so I didn't put them behind doors. They do get dusty but I often clean and wax them. I do have other shelfs and cabinets that are filled with planes. Someday down the road I think I will build a massive plane till that will replace the shelfs but that wont be for a while.

Glen, I have a Craftsman #4 size and its a very decent plane. I don't believe the red frogs are related to the MF planes at all. I think Craftsman was just using blue and red a lot in their tools then to go along with the American Red,White and Blue thing. On the lever cap behind the Craftsman was usually painted blue.

Bandit, I took this photo thinking of you.


----------



## mochoa

Dan&Chris,

Thanks for the input on the Groz planes. Do either of you guys have the #3 size? thats the one I was looking at. I may pick one up if I can get over there, I hate to pay shipping on it if I can get it at the store.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, I love that wall shot. Hammers and saws, with a square thrown in the mix for good measure. You've got the basics covered.

Dan, you are way too organized, well done. I did enjoy tracing things like the #113, #78 and #48 from low to high on the wall… can you reach the ones way up top, or is that exile?


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I have the #4 Groz. The plane may not have the same clearance price in the store as it does online. You may want to call first and see if they have it and if its the same price.


----------



## mochoa

good idea, thank.


----------



## mochoa

I didnt realize stanley #3 went for so cheap on ebay (according to the completed listings) given that I'm not so excieted about those Groz anymore. I'll buy it if I can get it at the store w no shipping.


----------



## BrandonW

I'd buy a vintage #3 instead-you'll love it more. They will both take a little work to get going and the Stanley might be a little more expensive, but in the long run I think you'll like it a little more.


----------



## chrisstef

Mauricio, i agree with brandon on the vintage #3. If youre going to use it for smoothing you probably dont want to put all the work into a Groz that will be needed for a smoother, save your hard work for a stanley or the like. My #5 is kind of a beater for me, since im only scrubbign with it im not terribly concerned about dinging it up or having the sole dead flat. Just hoggin off material so i can get down to the good stuff ya know.


----------



## mochoa

True, true, I dont even want a new plane right now but at $15 I felt compelled to buy it just for kicks. But then I talked myself out of it when I saw the shipping and the resonable price of the vintage stanley. If I do get a a #3 I'll defenitly go vintage.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, thank you but not all of my shop is that organized. I just like to keep that wall looking nice. I lowered the two main shelf units because it was hard to reach the top. You can see them mat the lowered height in the recent photo. The single shelf thats in the center above everything else is reachable, I think I have to stand on my toes though. I have a couple of my extra jack planes up there now and its pretty much strictly a display shelf.


----------



## bandit571

anybody have any info on Sargent 804s, NOt a VBM. Might have a chance at one later this week.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, Are you sure its not a #408? I don't think Sargent has a plane thats numbered 804… If its the #408 thats a # 3 size plane. I have a Sargent #409 which is #4 size and a #410 which is #4 1/2 size and I think they are very fine planes. The only thing I don't care for is they are the older style without the frog adjustment screw.


----------



## bandit571

went back and looked at it again. Yep it's a #408. Need MY eyes checked, i guess. It WAS kind of hard to read. Still a couple days until the bids are finished up, looking good so far. Union 5A is in the mail carrier's pouch, I'm just waiting for Him/Her to drag themselves over to my house. Yes, there will be pictures later….


----------



## 33706

Hey, why hasn't anybody bid on this? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Rare-Stanley-Bedrock-Plane-602-Vee-Logo-/160809102975?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2570f82e7f
23 hours left!!!


----------



## Dcase

Poopiekat- Why don't you bid on it?


----------



## dbray45

To rich for my blood - just bought the LV router plane last week with all of the imperial bits, fence and parts. That killed my budget for a while.


----------



## 33706

Dan,
I probably would, but I have a horrendous PayPal problem to resolve at the moment…
Heck, I've never even SEEN a #602, even if it is only a picture, before today!


----------



## mochoa

I'm eyeballing that Veritas Router Plane for fathersday…


----------



## dbray45

I bought it, it arrived today, my wife has it. She told me I can inspect it and make sure everything is fine and then it gows away until Christmas or something. Hopefully it will be "something" (before Christmas).


----------



## Dcase

Poopiekat, 602's come up from time to time on ebay. TheDude had one he was trying to sell on here not to long ago also.

I would buy a 602 in a heartbeat if I saw one in the wild for a cheap price but its not one I am interested in at all right now. Its not a plane I would use that much so it would be pretty much a collector plane for me. At that price I can think of a lot of others I would want to get before I spent that money on a 602.

I just recently won a Stanley #33 on ebay for 15.00! What a steal. I think I now only need 5 more of the Stanley trans planes before I have all of them. I still need #21, #25, #34, #36 and #37. I posted a link to a #37 thats on ebay now but its rich for my blood. It may be a while before I complete the set. http://www.ebay.com/itm/130702154694?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4364wt_1110


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am sorry David but …. what the hell did i just read?


----------



## donwilwol

I would buy a 602 in a heartbeat as well. I would probably pay more than I have paid for any other bench plane I own, but like Dan said, I'm not quit ready to drop the money most of them go for.

xmas is coming David, but I'd have a tough time waiting that long.

Also I've got a sargent 409 (#4 size) with a stanley cap (kidney shaped) anybody happen to have a stanley #4 with a sargent cap you'd like to trade?

Mauricio, I've got a couple #3 size to get rid of, let me know when your looking to buy one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Put me in the 'no' column on that #602. For that price It'd have to be a #602C, all wood intact, before I'd consider it 'worth it.' Said he who hasn't invested a dime in a Bedrock yet… ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

then you better not. Once you do you'll want them ALL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You know me quite well, Mr. W.


----------



## Mosquito

It's sad, I'm laughing at that because it's the exact reason I passed on a bedrock not too long ago lol


----------



## donwilwol

Al talked me into buying a 604. I paid retail price for it just to try it. Its now my favorite smoother and it doesn't even bother me that I paid more than I needed to. Then came the 605, then the 608. I'm looking for a 603, but a 602 would do nicely. Eventually I will build a set I think.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Plus the C variants, of course! You'll be in deep. Thanks, Al!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm toying with C version collecting of Bailey benchplanes, but not toying very strongly yet. A dangerous game to play, it is…


----------



## donwilwol

yeeeaaa, i'm ok with the numbers C or otherwise. At least I've mellowed out and not as impatient as I was, but thanks for planting the seed. I'm starting to mouth a few curse words!!


----------



## bandit571

well, lookee what the Mail cat drug in awhile ago…









A Union 5A









A look at the frog









lever cap









a nice wide iron,and









a crack free base. This is package N0.1, No.2 will be here tomorrow…. stay tuned….


----------



## BrandonW

Looking good, Bandit. I'm a fan of the Union planes, and that one has a nice vintage look. Does this mean you won't be using the Buck Bros #5 as much? ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Oh, that Buck brothers is set up as a smoother #5. This Union will take the place of the Worth #5 that has a cambered iron. Worth has a "pressed Steel frog". Seems to be an early model, the frog looks like a "type"one style. That ain't rosewood, either. Might just smooth that horn out a bit, and call it good. Knob will get a good refinishing, as well. New paint for this user.


----------



## bhog

David -make sure to use it a little then it will probably sit anyway  and this way she wins..

Bandit I watched that plane and almost bid but didnt.

I havent bought any bedrocks either.And Don your right I would want most of em.I really love the look of the 604 1/2.I already have 2 41/2s so wouldnt need one but ….I usually come across them


Code:


 too high a price. I came close to buying a 605

 60 bucks the other day but passed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

'Here is something we hope you really like!'


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^More affordable than a Bedrock #602C!


----------



## LukieB

Hey guys I'm in the middle of restoring quite a few planes that were in bad shape. After the electrolysis bath the japanning bubbled and came off quite a bit. I've decided to repaint using the Dupli-Color® Engine Enamel, which seems to be a popular replacement. The japanning that came off in the bath sure came off easy, but what's left sure is stubborn. First I tried the lacquer thinner I had on hand, which kind of worked. Then I went to the Depot and got some Klean Strip KS3 Premium Stripper, which works better than the thinner, but is still not satisfying my need for instant gratification(as an impatient american). I'm letting it sit as long as the can recommends and then some(A few hours) and scrubbing the crap out of it with a brass brush. Am I just not being patient enough, or putting enough elbow grease into it? Or is there something better out there for striping old japanning?

Any insight is much appreciated.

Absolutely love this thread/forum….have learned so much already from you guys. Thanks

-Lucas


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think Don goes the way of the wire wheel, but he'll check in. Not sure 'bout Dan's method. (I'd probably overpaint the stubborn patches…)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whatcha got there Smitty?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A Clapboard gauge, Tony!  I actually do have a wood sided house, and have stock of the stuff if needed, so you never know when this may come in handy. It replaces the notched 1×3 I had used..


----------



## woodworker59

Boy oh boy another reason why New England is bad for your health, I have been diagnosed with Lyme disease three times since 83, once it nearly put me in the hospital. My own fault mostly, let it go thinking it would go away. By the time I got to the doctors the bite covered my whole thigh, little slow on the draw I guess.. He put me on the most powerful antibiotic they had and said if it didn't change over the weekend would have to admit me.. luckily It started to go down and 30 days worth of horse pills later I was on my way to better.. 
the first thing you need to look for in Lyme is a swelling of the bite site, it will be warm to the touch and then a ring will appear around the bite, like a moon dog before the storm.. run don't walk to the docs and get on some antibiotics asap.. All three times it has caused sever joint pain in my major joints, hips, shoulders, knees and neck, also stiffness in same, nothing to play with.. I am not a doctor and don't play one on TV but that's my two cents.. 
Thanks to Dan, had my eye on that millers scrub plane also, but got sniped, one of those its yours until .2 seconds to go and then some other bid shows up.. lost out on a Stanley 90 the same week the same way.. just not my turn I guess. Did pick up a couple real old Millers blocks though.. 1929 types with the Name embossed into the bed of the plane around front knob. a nice 05 and a 75.. so adding more Millers to the stable, also picked up a Millers shur form 1220, didn't have one of those yet..
thanks for the info on the Cliftons, I am pretty sure it was the "Schwartz" 
that warned about the machining on the Cliftons.. He did a piece rating some of the shoulder planes out there, and they didn't even make his top five.. glad to hear that there are some good ones.. 
Still blocked from posting my projects, quite the bummer. Would love to put some of my stuff up for all to see and critique. 
Maybe next week.. . have a happy Steve (aka) papa


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is the finest (and first) clapboard gauge i have ever seen. From Brasscity?

Oh, and congrats!


----------



## BrandonW

Bandit, I have the same Worth plane, but won't do anything with it because it was my wife's grandfathers-so it just sits on a shelf, not really "Worth" much otherwise.

59, I got bitten by a tick for the first time last week. Luckily lyme disease isn't as common here in Georgia-still the dr prescribed me a doxycycline. It sounds like you got it pretty bad at one point.

Smitty, I'm not sure I know what a clapboard gauge is. I'm sure I can google it, but why would I rob you the opportunity to show it in action?


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, would you be interested in a Stanley SW Clapboard Marker by any chance?


----------



## Sylvain

While searching what a clapboard gauge might be ,
I found this blog:
http://home.comcast.net/~kvaughn65/planes.html
This guy has a nice collection.


----------



## dbray45

Good news on the router plane - the box goes away until Christmas, the router plane and all of its blades were put on the bench to use now. She gets her expensive present for me and I make her things now. There are ways to make everything better.


----------



## donwilwol

Lucas, here is my restoration blog. http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/bench-plane-restore-the-dw-way/

My favorite way to strip is a sand blaster, but as Smitty stated a wire brush is second. I've got 4 or 5 to strip now. I hope to get a few minutes to get started later today.

Smitty, what prompted the siding gauge? Got some siding projects? I used to have a couple, but don't think they were stanleys.


----------



## dbray45

bhog - I have used that in the past for lessor priced items. When the price tag goes over $200 and the item is small, the rules change. After 34 years with this wonderful person, she must have her part in this. If she really wanted to put it away, it would be her call, I have no problem with it.

She has actually found and bought some of my nicest tools, I can't take her to shows without holding her hand, she would buy me every tool she thought was "cute". Who in their right mind would want to argue with that?-Not I !!!


----------



## racerglen

"Cute?" I like it ! Buy NOW !
Sounds like a winning combination David.


----------



## dbray45

Well, her "cute" and what I am looking for are not always the same. When they come together, I get some really nice stuff. Right now, she was looking at the Brookstone or Garrett Wade catalogs and saw the scope for looking behind walls and the like. To her, that is REALLY cute. Can I argue with this????


----------



## racerglen

David, never argue when she's right….or ooohhh..wrong ?

Pulled the #4 apart completely when I got home yesterday, beech wood parts ?, chrome lever cap under the tarnish, made in USA, blade's not too bad, some pits back where he had the chip breaker sitting, but comming up pretty good.
Something I hadn't seen before, it's paint, pretty sure it's paint not jappaning, is blue, like deep blue as Record used. And it's also on the tops of the sides..I know my friend would NEVER have done anything like that..just used/abused it..
Pictures after the weekend as it's the start of racing season, but hit the solle and sides quickly on the sander…eeewwww, not much square or flat here..


----------



## Dcase

Here is a pretty good deal on a Stanley #113…. Was just listed for buy it now..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Circular-Wood-Metal-Plane-113-v-logo-antique-100-yrs-old-type-6-/150827837390?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231e0a27ce#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## Mosquito

Hi, my name is Chris, and I have been plane-purchase free for a month 

But I just got a promotion/raise at work, so I've got more disposable income, so an addition to the collection may be in order


----------



## ShaneA

congrats Chris. Sounds like a good reason to buy a plane….or three!


----------



## bandit571

Yet another box showed up in the mail, today. A little bit smaller than yesterday's arrival. Inside all that bubble wrap:

frog for a Union #4; Bolt for the adjustor looks funny, kind of bent. Brass wheel is smaller as well. no bolt to set the iron/chip breaker/cap onto. pictures later…

Frog and lever cap for a Union #3. Project parts ( franckenplane???)Came as part of the deal for the #4 i needed to replace the one on my Union #4G. At least the new one has a lateral on it, and all of the iron. Might be able to swap some parts around on the two.

(Man, that #3 lever cap is SMALL, compared to the 5A I've sitting beside it)


----------



## bandit571

Pictures! of the two frogs:









Both are supposed to be Union frogs









One frog is a #3, the other is "supposed to be" a #4. Adjustor looks a might different. the "bolt it rides on" is bent down. Right hand thread as well. The bolt for the Iron/breaker/lever cap assembly won't even start in the #4, the bolt is from the #3. Mystery Frog????

Now, about the lever caps…









Mister #5A, meet the mutt #3…


----------



## woodworker59

I also received a little box in the mail today.. got my Millers Falls fix taken care of for this week.. 
a nice little type 1 early Millers 05 block with around 80% Japaning still intact.. very nice little plane,
5 1/2" long by 1 5/8" wide with a 1 5/16" iron.. check it out..


----------



## woodworker59

the bed is nice and flat and there's lots of nice clean Japaning on the inside of bed. plus original type 1 iron which is a nice plus. over all very happy with it..


----------



## bandit571

Looks like a relative of my "Death Star plane" aka M-F Mohawk-Shelburne #700









cleans up nice, though


----------



## woodworker59

I am NOT a collector, so it will be a user. gonna have to clean up the cap and sides and give it some new paint.. sharpen the iron and away we go.. got one more on its way.. a type 1 #75 that's not in this good a shape.. still I can't wait.. ooooh more planes.. more planes…


----------



## woodworker59

Bandit, they could be twins.. didn't Millers and Mohawk shake hands sometime in the 60's, I thought I read where Millers started using one of their plants to produce tools?


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, if the adjustment bolt is bent is it even going to be usable?


----------



## bandit571

Mohawk was a "secondary line that M-F put out for awhile. They reverted back to plain M-F later. A couple more looks:









Look like yours?









It does have 'sole" though…









Time to get yours looking good, right?


----------



## bandit571

IF I can get that POS bolt out, I'll see what I can do..









Ever see one with a slot cut in the end??? I MIGHT, just might have a tap to re-do the holes, right hand threaded ones at that.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I have never seen a depth adjustment bolt with a slot cut in it. I am pretty sure someone put that slot there. Maybe the bolt got loose so they cut a slot as a way for them to tighten it back up using a screw driver.

Papa, that MF block is like the Stanley #102 or #103… That size plane is my favorite and most used. Very handy plane to have.


----------



## woodworker59

Yes Bandit I will get it looking better, though I go for the flat black look instead of the shiny black.. dosn't need much help, actually in pretty nice shape right out of the box… 
Dan-I love the size, am looking forward to putting it in use asap.. what did you set your bevel at when you honed the iron? I figure its got to be an end grain plane most of the time…. yes no.. maybe so.. 
got to go jam on the old six string for the evening.. so ya all have a great night…


----------



## woodworker59

I STILL CAN'T POST ANYTHING… THIS IS GETTING OLD FAST…..YES THIS IS ME YELLING, I DON'T KNOW AT WHO BUT I AM YELLING…


----------



## bandit571

That bolt was fighting like all get out, but I got it out. Right hand threads. If I need to, I can re-thread things. I have a second brass wheel at the Pole Barn Shop. Heading out there tonight, for a little work.

PS: Been off work since the 21st of may. This "Boil" on my elbow turned out to be MRSA, can't work in the Beveridge Department while that hole is still open. Looks like next week, i can get back to my "Day Job'.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan- Yes, I am interested! PM me if you'd like.

Roofing the last few days, good use of a Workmate surfaced.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love the block plane pics, everybody!!!


----------



## bandit571

Went to the barn tonight and got a few items done:

First off, I got that Union #4 frog fixed, and switched out with the broken frog. That adjustor bolt was a bear to get out









Now the fun part: Broken frog=LEFT hand threads/ New frog= RIGHT hand treads. Great, now I got to find another dang bolt. looked around the shop, only thing "close" was an old "C" clamp, HMMM. I found a tap the same size, and threaded two holes. Trimmed the "new" bolt with the grinder ( how come my hacksaw is always somewhere else?) and burnt my thumb on the HOT bolt. Got things back together, and I think I now have a complete Union #4G that will work









as for that old frog?









Parts bin?? As for a couple other planes out there. Switched some parts back and forth, Buck Brothers now has a BRASS adjuster nut, a certain #3 has a new lever cap…









Now, the "main event" out there: A Union #5A was out there for a good brushing down to strip what was left of the paint. While the "Carb Cleaner" soak off the old paint, i worked over both handles. They also got an "oil" finish…...3-n-1 oil that is….

Got the base and frog all masked off, and painted. While the Rustoleum set up, finished working on another knob with the same routine. Chuck it up in the drill press, sand it smooth, oil it up, hold an old rag as it spins until the rag gets HOT. I also had to "adjust" a couple knob bolts for another plane. By then, the paint had set up enough to put that Union #5A back together for a test drive:









About three, maybe four hours in the shop, tonight….


----------



## Brit

Smitty - You're Workmate looks more like mine every day. I fear mine might pass away in 2012. The righthand vise screw no longer clamps and the top wobbles more than it used to. I'm sure I could fix it if I could be bothered, but I'd much rather make a new bench for outdoor use. I'm starting to kick around some ideas for a portable bench now.


----------



## woodworker59

Got a question, what is the best solution to use in the electrolysis process for cleaning planes? I have heard
that backing soda was good and also borax.. so which is it, and what is the best solution? thanks to all.. 
wait till you see the after pics of my new Millers #05 sure is purtty.


----------



## donwilwol

Papa, I use Arm and hammer washing soda. If you use baking soda it needs to be processed by baking it or something.

http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24180


----------



## Brit

Nothing to do with woodworking, but I came across this ZOMBIE FINGER animation and thought you guys might appreciate it. I think it's great.

https://plus.google.com/103533326117556337218/posts/2VbBZLCPaWs#103533326117556337218/posts/2VbBZLCPaWs


----------



## LukieB

Papa, 
I also use the Arm and Hammer Washing Soda, the stuff works great. I've found it's available at most Ace Hardware stores if you've got one in your neck of the woods.

Don, 
Thanks for the tips on japanning removal. I bought a sandblaster at Harbor Freight yesterday….yeah I should know better than to buy anything from there. But for 20 bucks, it's worth a shot. Will be giving it a whirl later this afternoon, will keep you posted. Thanks again


----------



## ksSlim

Andy^ check out this link for an idea for a portable yet tough bench. http://www.blumtool.com/pages/benchhorse.html

torsion box design with holes for hold fasts.


----------



## woodworker59

Hey Andy very cool finger…. I enjoyed it much.. best finger I have been given lately.. 
thanks to all about the washing soda… Not baking soda… will be zapping some planes later..

hey Bandit don't play with that MRSA it can only get worse.. make sure you take care of it properly.. best of luck…. will be putting out good words for ya.. Steve..


----------



## waho6o9

Got this sand blaster from Harbor Freight and I'm pleased with the results.


----------



## bandit571

Seems i have one too many block planes ( or so the "BOSS" tells me) so.. That little Stanley #110 went on the "Bay" today. Just a user, blue paint, no tacky paper decal, does have a chrome cap, and adjustor wheel. Still has it's original knob out front. First plane i ever bought. Got some others to take it's place, though.

Besides, NOW I can go looking for more block planes…....;-))


----------



## woodworker59

Did I really hear that correctly, you have to many planes? my ears must have flapped I didn't really hear that…


----------



## bandit571

Yep. Been told that by the "Boss'. she thinks that I don't NEED another #$#@##! plane. SO…. I sell a couple, so I can go buy a couple..


----------



## Brit

KsSlim - Thanks for the link, but I don't rate that bench personally. Too light for my style of woodworking. I'd like to see him plane a board across the grain with a jack plane. I think it would just fall over. Also, the vises are very limited IMO.


----------



## woodworker59

Just got my Millers #75 block and its getting all cleaned up in the bath right now… the #05 from yesterday is sweet sharp and working already… will try to get some pics up of the new additions.. now have two #75's but are such a nice size I am sure they will both see plenty of use.. by the way, the Arm and Hammer washing soda works great….... thanks for the info DonW…..


----------



## bandit571

Wow! That little 110 lasted about two hours on the Bay, S.O.L.D. Now IF someone would by the rest of my items, I might have enough for a "good" plane (or three) Gonna have to start a "box factory" around the house…..


----------



## donwilwol

Dan asked how many planes I had so I decided to take a quick count today. For my collection I counted 98, not counting molders, which consist of another 50-55. It didn't include the ones I have for sale or know I will sell, which is about 18-20. It also didn't count the wood bodies, which is about 20.










A few more saturday shots over here


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I counted 98"

You are awesome Don!


----------



## Brit

I demand a recount.


----------



## woodworker59

thank you for helping me prove to my wife that I don't have a problem.. she was certain that I had come down with a sickness of sorts.. she is convinced that you are beyond help but it sure made me look healthy.. guess I can buy some more planes.. thanks again DonW… you are the man…...


----------



## ShaneA

98 not counting these…not including those…omitting these too! : )

You are the man. But it sounds like you meant to say 200. Dont worry, we wont tell anyone.


----------



## stonedlion

Speaking of Washing Soda - as I understand it that's a fancy way to say Sodium Carbonate.

Interestingly enough, I cannot locate a retailer in the Minneapolis area who carries the Arm & Hammer stuff, but HD does carry a product called Pool Time PH UP which is 100% Sodium Carbonate.


----------



## 33706

richard: There's gotta be a grocery store in your area that sells it, either Arm and Hammer, or 20 Mule team Borax, on usually the bottom shelf with the other laundry detergents.


----------



## rmoore

Oxi-Clean works as a substitute for washing soda, also.


----------



## 33706

*@Don and Dan:* *Hey, I wanna run with the big dogs too!!* So I did a quick count in my shop, and I saw 101 steel bench planes, 31 wooden molders, 3 wooden jointers, 9 transitionals, and 18 scrapers and spokeshaves.
Total: 162 counting the scrapers and stuff. Should I go into rehab? Oh, wait, I'll put the planes in re-hab, LOL. I'm okay, I'm okay… I swear! If Al challenges me for a pic…grrr, yeah, I'll do it! Ooops, I wonder if I counted my 45s.. got four of 'em.


----------



## rmoore

If anyone has the chance to Read "The Toolbox Book" by Jim Tolpin, don't pass it up. I just got it from the library and am in awe of the work some people have put in to making a toolbox. There are lots of planes in the pictures,too. I counted 60 in one box. Some may have been molders, not sure.


----------



## Mosquito

For the count, I have… #7, 2x#5, #4, #71, #45, and a bull nose. So 7 that I'll admit to (I also have a buck bro's #4, that was given to me, but I don't like to admit that all the time) I have a long ways to go! Although, that's not bad for having no shop…


----------



## thedude50

You guys all know I sold off one of my jet grinders a few months back. I have decided to sell off the other one it was only used for the tool review and some stropping. so i didn't have to turn the tormek around I want to sell it with the full set of jigs and the 2 drawer base and the swivel base I am asking 400 dollars for the entire system plus the actual freight charge. I hate to sell this off but i need top pay for some auto repairs on my daughters car that i went overboard on. I need to do this really soon, I do hope one of my friends takes this grinder and all the jigs because this is a great deal for a pristine tool


----------



## AnthonyReed

Are Al and Scott still in South Beach, FL?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, you are my friggin' hero…


----------



## Dcase

Papa- I use a 25 deg primary bevel on the small block plane. I usually put a 2nd bevel a few deg higher.

Don- I will have to do a count and see where I am at with planes. I don't think I am at 100 but I am probably close. As for moulders I believe I have 4 or 5 so you got me there.

I spent the afternoon working on my new KK 4 1/2. Just cleaned it up a bit and got it all tuned up. The plane was missing the knob and bolt so I just borrowed one from another one of my KK planes. Another very nice user plane, I really like the Keen Kutters.


----------



## stonedlion

Poopiekat - I have looked at Cub and Rainbow (the major grocery chains in Minneapolis) as well as Target and Menards (big box hardware) and HD and Lowes. The only place I haven't tried is Walmart, but I am forbidden to set foot on the grounds of the "Evil Empire" as my better half, a 30 year Target employee, calls them.

Ron - I am a big fan of Oxi-Clean for the laundry, but it is only 15% Sodium Carbonate and seems like a big waste for electrolysis work.


----------



## SirFatty

Hi to all,

I started a forum discussion in hand tools, balidoug recommended that I discuss it here also:

My grandfather found this Craftsman Combination Plane 3728 at a rummage sale and picked it up for me about 20 years ago. I've never used it, I don't have any knowledge on how to use it. I guess I'm wondering if I should bother? I'm more inclined to sell it, but don't want to make a potential mistake, so I thought I would run it past the experts here at LJ.

I have done a little research but there's not too much info available other than it was made by Stanley, and it is actually a Stanley 45.

Thanks for reading this and any input is appreciated.


----------



## 33706

Dan: Nice shavings on that Keen Kutter! They seem to be very beefy planes, I've never seen one except in pictures. Wow, if I could only do a hollow grind as perfectly as the one in the photo! Keen, indeed!


----------



## donwilwol

Richard, amazon sells the washing soda too.

Dan, that edge is about as good as you can get. That is one sweet shaving.

poopiekat, let me know where the rehab meeting are. I might as well stop by.

off to sand some totes and then grand daughter birthday party. Sunday planes and birthday cake. What could be better.

Andy, next time I count I'll have a few jacks first. That should help the cause.


----------



## donwilwol

SirFatty, its my opinion that selling that craftsman would be a big mistake, but then I tend to run on the dark side when it comes to hand planes.

An unused plane, *complete* with the box is worth a fortune. I don't say this very often, but I'd be inclined to say "don't use it".

That being said, if it was in my shop, I'm not sure I could resist.


----------



## Mosquito

Anybody here use Jorgensen Cabinet Master clamps, and live near a Menards and want more? They're on sale there currently (at least here in Central MN), lower than I've ever seen them personally. $32.99/$27.99/$24.99 for the 48"/36"/24". If anyone is interested.

Dan, that KK looks awesome!


----------



## bandit571

Well, I got "snipered' this morning. Spent all night watching a Sargent 408 I WAS bidding on ($5.50 + FREE shipping) when about a couple minutes to closing bell. Wound up losing by a quarter, @ $16.75.

Got mad about it, went looking around, and found a Fulton 14" near the end of it's sale. Bid $1.99 + Shipping…....and WON! Whoppee-do! Needs some work, Horn is missing a piece off the tip. Was after a second #3 for the shop, wound up with another #5 Jack. That Worth jack keeps getting closer to display status…

Just another Sunday Morning…..I'm going to go read the paper, might be good for a few laughs, like Dagwood, and his Bow&Arrow trick…....Look out, ham!!!


----------



## TechRedneck

Chris

I have six of those Jorgenson cabinet clamps and two large Bessy's. I prefer the Jorgenson. They are my go to clamps and will get more. Usually when they are on sale I'll pick up one or two. Best to get them in pairs.

Made in USA.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got… as of my last trip to Menards, 4 of the 48", 4 of the 36" and 2 of the 24". I also really like them, and the fact that they're Made in USA is a huge bonus (I try, when it's practical).


----------



## ITnerd

Poopiekat, not sure if we have to wait for Al's official picture request - but I definitely want to see that plane collection! Our counts are similiar, except for my 100+ is in woodies, and I have about 20-ish metal bodies. And then a pile of spokeshaves. A few Disstons. And maybe a broadaxe and doloire or two. Umm, when is that Rehab meeting?

All of mine are boxed for an upcoming move. I am not moving to a place with a shop (at least not immediately), so I am basically a shell of a man - consider the pictures charity work. If I ask Don W for any more shop photos he's going to file a restraining order on me.

By the way - it does look like more of a 'problem' when they're all together…










I blame all of you.


----------



## waho6o9

That's one fine edge Dan, great work!

SirFatty, you might want to keep that plane. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## donwilwol

ITnerd, I feel really bad. You better ship those boxes to me for safe keeping.


----------



## Sylvain

SirFatty,
If you want to use your #45, look at:
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/combihow.html


----------



## 33706

@ITnerd: It could be done, some day when I get ambitious enough to do a spring cleaning, a set of photos when I can corral them all together for a shoot. Hey, I've been trying to get a 5 1/4 plane thru eBay for months…. then I found one, in my workshop!
Actually, I'd really like to start a thread for those of us needing 'rehab'... with emphasis on our personal issues that make us what we are today: Experienced woodworkers who wonder where that personality glitch is that make us find comfort in our material things. Or is this subject taboo? We could call it "*Artisans Anonymous*"... oh wait somebody already got dibs on the initials, LOL.


----------



## bandit571

Re-hab??









Re-hab????









Not me…....I don't have a problem…...yet…


----------



## donwilwol

I blame it on my parents. Bad DNA.


----------



## 33706

Yeah, Don… It's like having one extra chromosome. Oh, and, just a thought, but for Cripe's sake can we start referring to mixed-part planes as *"User Hybrids"* and stop calling them *Frankenplanes*? Makes me think of Al Franken, that obnoxious politician from Minnesota.


----------



## 33706

*Bandit:* I can still see the ground, and bare spots on the wall. you need more stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Never fear, more is on the way. Couple more #5, and maybe a few more saws ( as soon as those others sell) so i can keep re-habbing them up. Maybe it's a form of "re-Hab" for me….


----------



## Dcase

I don't care for the Frankenplane name either. I wonder who ever started calling them that.

I may go out to the shop this afternoon and gather all my planes for a group photo. I will first have to clean an area large enough to place them all.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful edge on that iron Dan.


----------



## bandit571

I think that it is easier to say " Franckensaw" than to say "a Steigonian-Disstonian Hybrid Panel saw. I' ve got a "Franckensaw" in a tablesaw. When the trunion cracked on my old craftsman 113, the parts 9 and two more sides) came from another "parts saw". Trunion, two wings, and a newer motor (with twin pulleys!) went onto the old saw.

That S.D.H.P.saw came together from a Disston panel saw from just before HK Porter bought Disston. Handle was UGLY, Slab-sided clunky looking…. However, In that same pile of saws….. A made in China panel saw called STEIGO. I liked that handle, a lot. Fit my hands like a glove. Hmmm, new plate by Disston, with a nice, comfy handle named Steigo? Kept both medallions, too. A "Cordless hybrid Saw"?

Franckenstein: The 'good' doctor constructed his "Monster" from bits and pieces of other bodies. Hence the name…Frankenstein's Monster…...shortened to just Frankenstein. Now a days, covers about anything constructed from a bunch of parts off of other objects. Base from Stanley+frog from Union+iron from sargent=Frankie!!


----------



## Dcase

After my last post I was motivated to go to the shop and take a group photo… Here are almost all of my planes, I have about 15-20 more that are put away or in parts. 



























I did learn something new by putting all my planes together. When I was lining up all my #5's I realized that one of them was a little shorter then the rest. I have an early type (6?) and its a little shorter then all my other Stanley and non Stanley #5's. Did the length of the #5 change at some point? Its the same width


----------



## donwilwol

that's some pretty sweet shots Dan. I count about 75ish? I'll have to check my #5s and see if they are the same length.

How long did you just stand and stair?


----------



## woodworker59

Sir Fatty, I have one of those planes, yes it is a stanley 45 copy.. well not really a copy as I believe it was made by Stanley and marketed by Sears/Craftsman. It use the same irons as the 45 and will do the same job.. the only difference is that the rods are spaced different than the 45 so you can't use the fence or slide from a 45 on that plane.. my guess is it allowed them to sell more planes that way.. if you had one it wouldn't interchange with the other.. if you do decide to sell it, I would be interested as I could add it to the one I already have… they work very well, so you may want to just start using it.. its a lot of fun to cut dados and grooves with a plow as opposed to a router..with the available irons, you can produce some really nice moldings as well.. have a go at it.. you may find its just what you've been looking for..

Dan, I also use 25 degree as my primary bevel, was wondering if with that small a plane if you used a higher bevel to help with end grain.. I have it set at 30 degrees right now and it works amazingly well. I agree the size is great.. I love it already.. just need to make more room for blocks now, with the two I picked up this week I am up to 9 blocks between the Stanleys and the Millers Falls..

I have been on the hunt for a set of irons for the Stanley #46 skew plow plane, anybody got some of those they are looking to sell? I have two, the 1/4" and the 5/8" but would like to get the whole set.. I don't think there were that many to start with.. but would love to find a 3/8" and or a 1/2"... that plane is the best dado cutter I own.. amn quick and easy with that skew set up.. thanks.. to all….


----------



## woodworker59

Dan is that a 45 or 55 in the back row,, looks very nice.. you guys keep posting those pics,, helps me convince the wife that I don't have nearly enough planes..so more group shots..I really want to pick up a couple additions to my set… thanks for the help.. she thinks you all NEED HELP… but what does she know..
I have been steering clear of the combination planes, but notice all you planeaholics have them, whats the scoop
are they good users and what should I watch out for when looking at one to purchase.. I am always worried that the block will be out of square or the mouth is to wide and the iron will chatter etc etc… so whats the deal?


----------



## carguy460

Dan - that is a beautiful sight…I've only got 7 total, and when I lined them all up together my wife shot me a funny look…yet when I had them scattered about the shop, she actually was helping me look for more at flea markets. She would blow a gasket if she saw your family all together! But, beautiful sight, none the less, I am an envious man!!


----------



## bandit571

Well, my Father's Day gifts are on their way; Won a Fulton 14" jack this morning (@ $1.99) and just now won a three plane "set".

Item #270986513519

Three planes, A Craftsman #3, A Millers falls 9 (#4 size) and a handyman #3 by Stanley. @$10 + S+H not too bad. I had to replace that #110 afterall…...

ps: that should be it for THIS month on buying a plane. I CAN quit anytime….....


----------



## Dcase

Papa, the plane in the back is a #45…. As for the bevel on the little block plane, I have 3 vintage planes that size and they are all standard angle. Not to long ago I bought a new LN #102 which is a low angle pocket plane. The LN works much better on end grain then my older standard angle planes. I use all of them often though.

Don, I didn't do an actual count but I think I am probably right around 100. I know I have at least 15 or so that aren't pictured because they are either in parts or were just really cheap block planes that I just put in a drawer. Almost all of the planes in that picture have been tuned and sharpened. When I had them all out on the bench I couldn't help but wonder how many hundreds if not thousands of hours I spent tuning, restoring and sharpening all those planes….


----------



## 33706

Here's my menagerie!









http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk161/poopiekat/009.jpg


----------



## ksSlim

PAA> I've been 2 weeks without a purchase, but its only been 7 minutes since I made shavings.

With the enablers here, new purchases are just around the corner.

BtW, super nice "family" photos. The slippery slope seems to respect no ocean shores.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow.


----------



## carguy460

Dear Mr. Poopiekat…holy heck, Batman! That is awesome!!! Now I'm realizing that my "collection" just isn't up to snuff…


----------



## ITnerd

Dan & Poopiekat - Initiating my 'Shop & Plane coveting ritual' now. Thanks much for sharing, that made my night. I'm going to be enjoying those pics for a long time.

Poopiekat, I think I spotted some Sandusky-esque finials in that row of molders - nice indeed. And nice pair of 71s; one of my favorite stanleys. Dan, is that a very early 71 you have there, or a pair of 71.5s? Nice as heck either way, I've had my eye out for a decent closed throat 71.5 for a while now.

One day when either of you has the energy, I'd love to seem some detail pics of those transitional smoothers. I have a slight smoother problem - heres an older pic from a reply to Don.










3 Handled Sanduskies in the back, 3 Steve Knights in the middle, old painless (unmarked) up front, and a Lignum Vitae-resoled Sandusky #3 on the side.

Have a great evening guys, I'll see you in the AM.


----------



## bandit571

My 129 Liberty Bell, on sale on E-bay right now..

Just needs that bolt between the two irons, the "adjustor ' bolt is still there. This has now frog, but there is a "forked" lever to adjust the depth of cut. The plane was even working beech without the two irons bolted together, that cap iron will tighten enough to hold both in place.


----------



## Dcase

Poopiekat- Thats a nice collection. I see you have one of the new Stanley's, looks like the #4.. How do you like it?

Chris- I actually have both the 71 and 71 1/2. The 71 is a newer model I am sure but I don't know how old the 71.5 is. Here is are a couple more pics from today. One of the pics shows the trans smoothers a bit closer and also the router planes. 


















I remember back when I was first getting into hand planes my goal was only to get a set of the basic size Stanley bench planes and a few block planes. I never expected it to turn into this.


----------



## woodworker59

a couple shots of my latest additions all cleaned up and ready to make shavings. the little Millers 05 had most of its inside Japaning still intact… the #75 needed a bit more work, but still looks and works great. I have a #16 on the line now, hope to add that later this week..








really like the size of the little #05








I like the look of the flat black, same goes for my truck..

















wish the rest of the plane looked this good.. still they cleaned up nice.. 
on to the next ones.


----------



## Dcase

Yesterday I mentioned that I discovered one of my Stanley #5 planes was a little shorter then all the others. Last night I measured them and the smaller one is 13 1/2in while the others are 14in.

The 13 1/2in #5 is an earlier type, possibly type 6 or 7 and it does not look like it was altered at all. I will do some research today and find out if the length changed at some point or maybe its just mine.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Collections Don, Poopie, Dan, ITNerd, Bandit, And anybody Else I Missed !!!!!

Sirfatty - That Plane is broken - see all the different Pieces.
I will throw it away for you!!!!!

I picked up a Worth Eggbeater & a Stanley Red top Block this weekend !!!


----------



## Dcase

A week or so back I won this auction on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/110882250297?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1361

I took a bit of a gamble on this one. Looking at the picture of that rusted old #5 I just had a feeling it was something nice…. Well I got these planes in the mail today and that rusted old #5 is a K5 with Bedrock frog. The plane is in rough shape and needs an iron/breaker (which I have extra of) but it will clean up. The block plane was a Stanley 120. I took a gamble and I would consider this a win.

The K5 will need a full restore job. This is my first "K" series Keen Kutter… I have a feeling I will soon be sliding down a new slope with "K" series Keen Kutters….


----------



## donwilwol

wow Dan, you've been lucking out on the bedrock styles lately. Slope is looking steep ahead.


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, my first #5 was a K5  Though it wasn't a low knob


----------



## mochoa

Router Planes: Veritas or Lie Nielsen?


----------



## waho6o9

Difficult choice Mauricio, the bottom two are Lie Nielsen, they make a large and small router plane.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, I'm looking at the large one for Fathers Day.

From what I understand Veritas comes with 2cutters but no fence, LN comes with one cutter and a fence.


----------



## mochoa

Man, I dont know, I can get a fully loaded Vintage #71 and pay half that.


----------



## Mosquito

I've also heard (and am hoping) that the Veritas replacement cutters work in the #71's


----------



## jusfine

Anybody else noticing the selling prices for old planes shooting up recently?

I have bid on a few lately (jus' for fun) but have ended up way lower than final price, and seems I would have won them a year ago.

Or, I am getting older and can't remember…


----------



## RGtools

I have noticed this as well. It's a side effect of handtool use becoming more popular…the one I prefer to focus on is that handtools are getting WAY better, provided you go highline.

My wife got me a Blue Spruce Marking knife for her birthday (yes my wife is THAT awesome)....3 week wait time can be brutal sometimes. Another side effect. Oh well.


----------



## donwilwol

I hate ebay. There seems to be an unpredictable ebb and flow. I won a couple a few weeks ago and I thought the prices where headed back down, but now they seem to be back up again. I've been trying to avoid ebay for both buying and selling. Selling fees added to paypal fee's I might as well let them sit on my shelf.


----------



## woodworker59

I have noticed the same thing, even the off brands are getting ridiculous. Fulton, Dunlop, Sargent, they are all over the top in price. I seem to think its been only the last 6 months or so where everything has really spiked. 
I have also noticed that everything is either rare, or vintage, or the best one lately " even more collectable than a Stanley", I have seen that quite a bit lately.. Its the collectors, they are willing to pay top dollar for the ones they want and us poor folks that just want to use them have to pay the price..


----------



## Dcase

Plane prices seem to go up and down on ebay but I have not noticed anything unusual as of late. I have seen the #7s sell for a lot more then they were a year ago but in a few months I bet they go back down again. There are still a lot of great deals on there, you just gotta keep an eye out.

A month or so ago I won a KK #4 for 9.99 and I was the only bidder. The plane was in great shape, no rust and it had a very nice rosewood tote and knob. Also, just last week I won a Stanley #33 for 15.99 again I was the only bidder. The last time I had seen a #33 sell on ebay it sold for over 60 dollars with a bunch of bids.

If you check Ebay often enough you will find the auctions that slide under the radar. Sometimes you just have to wait it out. If a plane is getting more then a couple bids its best to just skip it and wait for the next one. Bidding wars is what jumps the price up. I usually never bother bidding on something if it has more then 1 other bid.


----------



## bandit571

That three plane set I won the other day: $10, That Fulton #5? @$1.99 Got sniped on a couple over the weekend, I figured IF someone wants a knob THAT bad, have at it. same with that sargent #3, got crazy real fast, so I left.


----------



## Sylvain

Mauricio,

As far as I understand,

Lie Nielsen have "open throat" and "closed throat" design with the following explanation :

"The open throat design offers more visibility in front of the tool. The closed throat design is ideal for working on the edges of boards or cleaning out the end of a stopped groove in a rail or stile."
Then apparently, you would need two of them.

On the other side, Veritas has only "closed throat" design but there is a trick :
you can turn the cutter 180° to use it "fully open" 
see fig 3 on page 3 of the instructions on the Veritas site
http://www.veritastools.com/Content/Assets/ProductInfo/EN/05P3801AI%203.pdf
see 2nd picture here :
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=52609&cat=1,41182,48945

so, it seems, you would only need one to do the same job.

I don't know if the cutter can be turned on the Lie Nielsen.

Has anyone experience with the cutter turned?


----------



## RGtools

The blade turns a bit on the small Veritas. If you rough up the post a bit with sandpaper it helps.


----------



## Sylvain

The picture 









"The collar can also be set to fully release for quick and easy blade removal, for repositioning in front of the post for general work, behind the post for bullnose applications, or laterally (left or right) for work on hinge gains."


----------



## mochoa

Looks sweet, I'm torn between shinny and new and a good vintage tool. I could buy at least two sweet vintage tools for that price. A T&G plane is on my whish list too.

Screw it, its for fathers day, I deserve something shinny and new with no rust to be removed.


----------



## mochoa

Someone agree with me so I can pull the trigger.


----------



## Dcase

I couldn't agree more… Pull the trigger!


----------



## mochoa

Nah, Lie Nielsen looks so much sweeter! And I can go pick it up at Highland Woodworking.


----------



## Mosquito

Do it, Mauricio… I basically did the same with a dovetail saw not long ago…


----------



## BrandonW

GO for it, Mauricio. Pick me up something while your at Highland.


----------



## mochoa

Too late, I had my credit card info all entered, on the final steps, all I had to do was click Submit! But then I went to Highlands Website and saw the LN router, it just so sexy, I'm getting that one. I just like the classic look a lot better.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, you couldn't have been wrong, you had 3 right choices.


----------



## mochoa

Where can I buy LN online? If I buy it fron Highland they charge me tax because I'm in the same state. I could go down there but it will be a while before I get chance.


----------



## mochoa

Nevermind probably a dumb question. I can buy it directly from them.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, Confusion is the Womb of Learning


----------



## mochoa

true, true


----------



## mochoa

Closed throat or open throat?


----------



## mochoa

Open throat looks cooler but closed throat seems more versitile.


----------



## waho6o9

Buy one of each Mauricio, you deserve it.


----------



## Dcase

I like the closed throat better. Granted I have hardly used my router planes so my opinion is kind of pointless. They both look great and like Don said there is no wrong choice. I am sure you would be happy with either one.


----------



## Dcase

I just took another gamble on Ebay… When I saw this item it had 20 min or so left on it and I just threw a bid in at 30.00 and I won. Its been welded but the weld is not in an area that would effect the use at all. I am thinking I can probably smooth the welded area out and repaint the whole thing to make it look like it was never broke..

The gamble is I am not sure if this comes with the fence or depth stop… Oh well, still pretty cheap for this plane.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261035693767&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:3160#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I did some measuring on the #5s. It looks like type 5 and before were 13.5" and type 6 and up are 14". That what the few I have indicate.


----------



## Mosquito

Wasn't the iron size slightly different between the two #5's as well? or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## donwilwol

I think ALL #4s and #5s were 2". I think your thinking of the #5 1\2.


----------



## BrandonW

I also know that the early bedrocks are shorter than the later bedrocks for the jack planes, not sure what the measurements are because I sold my earlier bedrock sole, but they might correlate to the baileys.

Dan, a 278 for $25? Even with the weld, I think that's a steel! Nice job.


----------



## BrandonW

Chris, like Don said, you're thinking of the earlier 5 1/2s which had 2 1/4 wide blades, versus the later ones with 2 3/8" wide blades.


----------



## Dcase

Don, thats interesting. I was thinking mine was a type 6 but it could be a type 5. I did a little research and I couldn't find any information on the size change. I didn't even see it mentioned on Leech's site. I would really like to know why the size was changed. There has to be a reason or story behind it.


----------



## Mosquito

Ah, 5 1/2, got it. Thanks guys!


----------



## Dcase

I have bid on 278's in the past and never had any luck. I want to say they usually sell for between 70-100 dollars. More if they are complete and great condition. When I saw this one I figured why not put in a bid. The weld looks like its only at the circle part which was just a place to hold the plane. If it does not have the fence I can always borrow the fence from my 78.

I have the older type 5 1/2 with the 2 1/4 iron. I think there is enough room to fit a 2 3/8 iron though. I have never tried.


----------



## waho6o9

2 Stanley planes #193 for $ 80.00USD, thoughts from our esteemed panel please, thank you.

From supertool.com, Patricks Blood and Gore Planes:

#193 Fibre board cutting plane, 12 1/2"L, width? (who cares), 6lbs, 1933-1943.

Let's just say that this plane is an utter piece of junk, which Stanley made to cash-in on the tacky fibre board craze of the 1930's and leave it at that. Oh, this, and the next 3 are my most favorite planes to hate, in the whole wide world, right up there next to anything made by the Shelton Plane and Tool Co. Mere words fail to express just how much I loathe these planes.

Appreciate any and all comments, thanks.


----------



## ShaneA

Mauricio,craftsmanstudio.com sell LN, $75 or more ships free. I recently baught the veritas carcass saw set there for $69. Its $138 now….they have a lot of hand tools.


----------



## Dcase

Waho, Patrick is pretty harsh on certain planes. I have a Shelton plane and it works every bit as well as any Stanley I have. He may have had a bad experience with a Shelton?

He also seems to dislike all the trans planes. I have a few trans planes that I have been able to tune up to a premium user plane level.

I have no opinion on the fiber board planes. I am still not sure what they are really for. Can they be used on regular wood?


----------



## waho6o9

I don't know Dan. I think they look cool and could be of some use and was wondering if one any uses them.

As long as it cuts it should work on wood I would think.


----------



## JGM0658

Mauricio, first check out the way the blade is placed on the plane and adjusted. I went with the Veritas because the LN seemed too difficult to set and adjust, specially if you plan to use a fence (which has saved my life many times.)


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio, FWIW, I am happy with my Veritas router.


----------



## donwilwol

i figured it time for a random Tuesday shot.


----------



## bhog

Finally caught up…..Nice knob Don.Is the tote shape a little different at the top or am I tired?


----------



## stonedlion

I'd like to take a moment to give a tip o' the hat to those of you who have provided some great advice on hand planes in this thread and elsewhere.

Today I was working on my latest project at the behest of SWMBO, six (count 'em 6!) patio chairs from a plan I found on buildeazy.com. The major component of the chairs is 2×4's. Being the frugal fellow that I am, I bought framing grade fir at just over $2 a board from HD.

After sizing the pieces to the appropriate lengths in the plans, I warmed up my vintage Simpson-Sears jointer to make a quick skim pass to clean up the surfaces of the boards. After the first couple of passes I realized something was wrong. Shutting down the jointer I discovered that two of the three blades were looking pretty rough.

I looked at my finish sander for all of two seconds before I said "eff that", I've got 72 pieces of wood to smooth.

I grabbed a WWII era Stanley #5 that I picked up at a garage sale awhile back. I recently sharpened the blade with progressively finer grits of sandpaper on a marble tile, a trick I learned here on LJ, but had not done anything with it other than a quick test.

It took a couple of minutes to dial it in, but once I had it, "Holy Hannah!" As of this writing, the shop floor is covered in shavings and my $2 framing lumber is looking much, much better. I've gotten through half of it so far.

I can see now how the addiction grabs hold. As I was working, I started to actively think about selling the jointer.

So, to repeat myself - Thanks to the hand tool crowd for showing the way. It was a work out, but totally worth it.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I think its a normal low knob. The bottom was shot. it just crumbled in my hands. So, this piece of cherry was the fix.

Richard, it sounds like you've started the slide. Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## racerglen

Dan, I've tried a couple of passes with my fiber board plane without much luck, maybe time to try again?

My thought was it'd do for chamfers (sp?) but all I got was splinters, it should be useable that way y'd think..
and it's quite light to boot.
Richard, mind the footing in all that floor dry stuff ;-) Shavings are addictive !
Welcome to our world, sounds like you've realy found it !


----------



## bandit571

Two boxes are to show up today…...Pictures tonight…..


----------



## Dcase

I feel a bit defeated today… A couple days ago I got a rusted old K5 in the mail and all of the screws were frozen. The night I brought it home I was able to break free and remove all but one of the frog screws. I ended up soaking the plane with the frog attached in EvapoRust over night. Yesterday afternoon I removed the plane from the EvapoRust and although it cleaned up really well the damn screw was still frozen. I soaked the crap out of it with PB Blaster, let it sit for a few hours and it still wouldn't budge. I then tried to heat it with some fire and still nothing. I even hit it with a hammer a few times to try and break it loose.

I have cleaned/restored close to 100 planes and never before have I had a screw or bolt that I couldn't remove. The head on the bolt is starting to strip out due to my many failed attempts and I fear I may have to throw the towel in on this one and cut the bolt out.

Another option would be to restore the plane leaving the frog attached and just re sell it on ebay and let someone else worry about the frog screw  That would be mean though.. very cold hearted.


----------



## BrandonW

I bought a Union 5A plane with the same problem. Nothing could get that thing loose. I finally had to just drill out the old bolt and use a new one from the parts bin. I wouldn't give in just yet, Dan.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, do you have an impact driver? They are pretty cheap at places like HF and if they won't remove it nothing will. It one of those tools you may only use a dozen times in your life, but when you do, you'll be glad you had it.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I was just telling my dad about it and he suggested the same thing. He said he has an impact driver so I am going to borrow from him and give that a try. I have a feeling this plane was kept outside in the rain or something.


----------



## bandit571

Nice day when TWO postman come by… USPS, AND, UPS stopped by this morning. Each had a box for me. Set up the Great Back porch Bench for a "before" photo shoot:









Under that Fulton frog is a couple numbers:









Top number:409B and below that:414 More froggies:









That red frog from the groovy sided Craftsman. This is a #3 sized plane,just a bit longer than the others, is all









Handyman H1203 frog. Ever see a chip breaker like this??









And last but not least









M-F No. 9 With the three point lever cap









Looks like I will be a little busy for a day, or two…..


----------



## bandit571

Something strange about that Craftsman plane, besides the grooved sides, that is. Length is LONG. At 9-3/4" long, it is long than the M-F No.9. Width of the base is 2-1/4" with a 1-3/4" iron. The adjustor wheel is almost as wide @ 1-1/4". The bolts that hold the frog in place are slotted, flat topped ones. All the other bolts are Phillips headed. handles are a dark reddish-brown plastic/Bakelite. Red frog looks just like the black frog on the Stanley H1203 that also came today.. Hmmm, Stanley?? More mysteries….


----------



## TechRedneck

Richard

I'm gonna bet that you will have a few more planes this time next year!


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease…









Maybe one more??









Got all four of the new planes cleaned up. No new paint, none was really needed..


----------



## donwilwol

bandit, i sent you a PM about the Millers Falls, if your not already to attached.


----------



## dbray45

Richard - I wouldn't sell the jointer just yet. I use mine to get "close" and finish with the plane. This takes all the ripples out that the jointer leaves. You can feel this when you make butt joints.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, my Handyman had the red paint on the chip breaker like that. Not sure why that area was painted red.


----------



## bandit571

I kept that red paint on the chip breaker, however, that galvanized lever cap had to go. I had a plain-jane #3 lever cap that fit nicely.









Got it to make Moxxon TP without too much trouble.

Another note: The H1203, and the Craftsman #3 both have gray painted bases. Th M-F #9 is painted black. The "Fulton 14" Jack" seems to be a Sargent clone, at least by all the numbers I found stamped into things. I going to trade totes with the Stanley #129, and later make a new one for the Trans. Seems a bolt between the iron and chip breaker on the 129 is AWOL. Apparently, I have even been USING the 129 without that bolt. All the other such bolts i have are too big, Trans bolts are smaller in O.D. Oh well.









Latest Family Portrait, minus the 129….


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, the bolt thats missing on your #129 is it the screw that holds the chip breaker to the iron that you are talking about?

If thats the one thats missing its surprising to me that none of the others will work. I have found that the chip breaker screws are universal between all types and makes that have the thin iron and breakers. Is it possible the screw hole on the chip breaker has some strip out in it that could be causing the screws not to want to screw in? I have had that happen before.


----------



## bandit571

Tried several bolts. seems the holes is smaller than any bolt I have. yep, the one holding the chip breaker in place is AWOL. The bolt that matters the most on these type of trans, is the one the engages the depth lever. The 129 does not have a frog. Depth is set by moving a forked lever up, or down. There is a funny looking little bolt on the iron itself. The slot for both bolts is also narrower than "normal" slots. Oh well, still works, once I set the depth, I just crank down that screw-type lever cap, and everything stays put. Picture is a H1203 doing some curls. Galv. lever cap is long gone. Along with that kidney shaped hole. New cap is a Stanley Defiance #3, fits just right.


----------



## Dcase

I suppose it could be a different bolt because its a Liberty Bell plane. The other trans planes all have the same screw.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice looking planes Bandit, they rock.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like i have room for one more???









A 13.5' jack. two 14" jacks. and a Union 5A super jack. Might be room for a S5????


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ super jack

Love that, Bandit!


----------



## Dcase

Well the impact driver worked. I got that damn frog screw out… Impact drivers are amazing! All it took was a couple whacks with the hammer and the bolt broke free. Looking back at all the bolts and screws I have struggled with in the past I wish I would have had an impact driver long ago. The driver I used is my dads so I will have to go get one for myself.

Here is a pic of the mess that was under the frog..









I also snapped a photo showing the size difference between my type 11 #5 and the older type #5. The backs of the plane soles are lined up even in the photo. 









And while I am posting photos here is a Random Thursday photo.. 









This is a shop mallet that I just finished up last night. Its made out of Walnut and I used the sandwich method to attach the handle. I shaped it all by hand with my planes, chisels and rasp. I roughed out the top with my scrub plane (scrub plane is a great shaping tool) and finished it with my #113. I tapered the handle with a plane before the glue up and after the glue dried I shaped the handle with a rasp. This was super easy to make and very fun.


----------



## donwilwol

great looking mallet Dan. Glad you finally defeated the screw. I guess you could have used this for the mallet.


























its pitted pretty bad but it works like a dream. Its a Fulton. It was my father-in-laws father's draw knife, so I figure it must be pretty old. Its been hanging in his basement for about 50 years.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I like the adjustable handles on that… I don't have a draw knife yet but have always wanted one. One of these days.

I was just thinking, where has Al been? Its been a while..


----------



## donwilwol

i think he's spending all his time over on the Work bench smack down thread. I guess all the cool kids went over there.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Mallet Dan

Nice Knife Don

It's Been a little Hot here in OK, 80+ Temps in an Un-Cooled Metal Roofed Building, Makes for Not Much Fun !


----------



## thedude50

dont whine it was 110 here last week


----------



## YorkshireStewart

Coming up to midsummer & we peaked at 56 today! What happened to global warming?


----------



## Dcase

DaddyZ, I am with you on the heat. We have had the same temps here in MI and my shop has been very uncomfortable to work in. What makes the heat worse is the windows in my shop do not open so its very hard to circulate air through. I do have an air conditioner in my shop but its useless now because I haven't got insulation in the ceiling yet.

On the real hot days I usually wont go out to the shop until about 8 or 9 at night after its cooled down a little.


----------



## DaddyZ

Dude - Not Whining just Hate the Summer, I would much rather it be -10 as opposed to 80….

I can always get warmed up but once hot I can't cool down.


----------



## SamuelP

I love the heat.

I could sweat all day. I hate the snow and the cold.


----------



## Dcase

Daddy Z, I am not with you on that one… I hate the cold. I cant even work in my shop in the winter. My hands become so cold that I can not physically work safely. When I get real hot and sweaty I just take a break and go in the house where I have air conditioning.

Another thing that sucks with the cold is all the metal tools become very cold to the touch.


----------



## RGtools

Al is still around. I was talking to him the other day.


----------



## woodworker59

Richard, those shavings around your feet are a sight o behold, and yes addictive.. the more you make the more you want.. have fun and welcome to the hand tool side.. I ended up selling my jointer.. all it did was collect dust.. keep up the good work.. remember pics of the chairs..

hey Bandit you appear to be all jacked up…..


----------



## woodworker59

Thought I would put up a couple pics of my latest refurbs. I asked my wife to grab me some flat black paint when she went out yesterday, I guess the only word she heard was black.. at least she got rustolem.








Millers Falls #18 and a #75 block

















I think this is a Bailey #3, from the time I got it, there has been no Stanley markings on it at all, with the exception of the iron. I am not versed in them well enough to know for sure. It does have the corrugated
bottom, and I am not sure if any of the Baileys ever did that.








this is my Mongrel #5 it has a Bailey bed and frog, with the lever cap from a Buck Brothers and the tote and knob off an unknown plane that I had laying around.. its all set up now and cuts like a dream.. 
the last shot also shows the nice Millers Falls Shurform 1220 that I just got in the mail.. even has the nice decal still on it.. appears to have never been used..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Short story, with no pictures (sorry) re: handplanes.

New roof on the shop this week, stripped it down to the plywood last night and dealing with issues that were pretty effectively covered up by the original builder about 20 years ago (no me, not mine at that time!) Anyway, it's great working on the the exterior of my shop, because ALL my tools are so handy!  And in one instance, I had to 'chamfer' a long run of 2×6 that was nailed along the roofline to allow install of some new 5/8" sheeting. Guess what came out? Yep. The #40 scrub. What an awesome construction tool. Lightweight, rough and ready for framing projects. I won't do any framing without it nearby again.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks everyone for the input on the Router Plane. I ended up going vintage. I really liked the look of the open throat Stanley but I wanted the ability to close it when needed. None of the new router planes have that capability yet so I got a nice, almost complete, vintage. Also leaves me some money to buy that #49 I've been wanting.










Waho I don't know what that plane does but its looks sweet.

Richard, welcome to the family. I got my first plane when I was refinishing some patio furniture, the belt sander was a drag and did a terrible job. I got a #4 for the top and a spoke shave for chair parts and it went so much faster, cleaner, and funner.

Don, you've turned plane restoration into an art!

Dan, nice mallet, I have to make one of those. I need to find out what this impact driver thing is.


----------



## mochoa

Whats you guys favorite joinery planes?

So far I have a #78, a cheap wooden shoulder plane that works ok, now I'll have a #71, I was thinking that I wanted a #49 T&G plane next, what say you guys?


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Mauricio! I've got the same style #71 as well…. did it come with all the cutters too?


----------



## waho6o9

Congrats on the Stanley router plane Mauricio. I got to use mine yesterday on a pass door install along with 
a stanley Jack plane with a Hock blade.
The Stanley router plane flattens the rebate ( mortise ) for the hinges real nice and the customer was happy with the install.
Easy Peasy.
I'm glad you have the ability to close throat your new to you Stanley router. Did you get a fence with it?


----------



## mochoa

Nah, just one 1/2" cutter and no fence.

I was probably a little too inpatient and didnt want to wait for a complete one.

This place sells reproduction fences for only $10, I may get one even though I probably wont use it much. 
http://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/stanley.html


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio congrats on the #71.

Why a #49 and not a #48?


----------



## Dcase

Papa, That is a Stanley #3, looks like a type 12 or 13. The earlier Stanley planes were marked with the Bailey name on and only the iron would have the Stanley name. The later type Stanley's were marked with the Stanley name on the lever cap and bodies.

Smitty, I couldn't agree more about the scrub plane. A while back I was putting up a section of plywood on a wall in my shop and some of the 2×4 studs were sticking out a lot farther then the others. I could have just put the plywood up and it would have bent around the studs but I ended up using my scrub plane to knock out the humps. Was quick, easy and worked like a charm.

Mauricio, as nice as a new LN would have been I think you made a good choice with the vintage. Like you said now you can take the money you saved and buy another plane or two or three 

I have a #48 T&G plane and its very fun to use. I have not used it all that much but I would still say its probably my favorite. Its just so easy and fun to use.


----------



## mochoa

According to Patrick Leach the #49 is designed to work stock 3/8" to 3/4" thick, and centers its groove on stock 1/2" thick

The #48 is designed to work stock from 3/4" to 1 1/4" in thickness (the groove centers on stock 7/8")

So, I thought the #49 would be more usefull, what are your thoughts on that Don?


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a #48 and like it. A #49 is on my short list but they are hard to find at a reasonable price. I certainly want one.


----------



## mochoa

Don, have you gotten much use out of the #48?


----------



## donwilwol

I've only had it for a short time, so no. But I'm sure I will.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks all for the congrats by the way, I'll post some money shots once I get it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Have the #48, love it, use it alot. Centering on stock isn't an issue, can't see the joint anyway.  That said, I want the #49 as well. Leach told me long ago there were something like 10 #48s sold for every 1 #49 out there. So they're not necessarily rare, but they are uncommon.

Congrats, Maur! That's a beautiful #71.

Next joinery? A shoulder plane would be next, maybe a #93 (more useful than a #92; size matters). Otherwise a plough, like the venerable #45… heh heh heh, he said, as he closed the trap on the unsuspecting #45 victim…


----------



## Dcase

I have not used my #48 all that much because I haven't made anything that requires T&G joints.


----------



## mochoa

Hmm, I was thinking about Plow planes but I have made a 1/4" grooving plane pretty easily, I was thinking of making a 3/8" one and I would be covered as far as cutting grooves in face frames and box bottoms.

What really got me wanting the T&G plane was a recent article in PW which showed one being used to attached case sides to face frames. That article also got me wanting an old wooden dado plane to for the shelves.

I have an ebony wooden shoulder now, I may upgrade it to a stanley later down the road.


----------



## Dcase

My Veritas medium size shoulder plane is the finest plane I own. I went a long time without a shoulder plane and after getting the Veritas I wish I would have had it from the start. I would strongly suggest considering a nice metal shoulder plane.


----------



## mochoa

hmmmm…


----------



## donwilwol

I'll second what Dan said.


----------



## carguy460

Hold everything…back to that 71 Mauricio…what is that thing in the front of the plane?? I got one a few weeks back (quite a bit newer than yours, and not in as nice of shape) and it was missing that adjustable device up front…I didn't know what it was for, so I bought the plane anyway, but is it something I need?? (Probably not since I don't know what it is) Also, I tried sharpening mine and it was a mother fillister…I gave up with it only sorta sharp…any tips on how to get a good hold on the iron?


----------



## Dcase

Jason, the thing missing on the front of your plane is the depth stop. Its not something you really need.

As far as sharpening the irons… Its a pain in the ass. It sucks. I hate it. I guess the good thing is once you get them sharp its a lot easier to keep them sharp. I had an extensive amount of sharpening to do on the vintage irons I had.


----------



## Mosquito

I believe we had a brief discussion about this when I got mine… I'll see if I can find it again


----------



## carguy460

Depth stop huh…thats interesting. I kinda thought that the design of the plane made the whole thing its own depth stop…set the blade to your desired depth and once its there the sole won't let it cut deeper. Thanks for the answer, Dan.

I'll get back to work on sharpening mine tonight I guess…if you say it can be done, then I guess I better get to it!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Depth stop and throat closer is what that thing does.


----------



## Mosquito

Found it: http://lumberjocks.com/replies/on/1348188/page/246 starting at post #12296


----------



## carguy460

Thanks guys…Do you ever get tired of answering stupid questions from people like me, only to have someone else ask the same question 7 days later?


----------



## jusfine

Dan, once you get a smaller shoulder plane, you will likely carry it with you everywhere like I do.

Don't know why, but I really like using shoulder planes and will any chance I get.

It does help when you have all the sizes, although they are not necessary.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jason, not a stupid question, and doesn't bother me at all that it was asked.

I've used that piece to 'close' the router once, and it was effective. Not tried it as a depth stop (indicator is perhaps a better word) but will next time I do dado cuts.


----------



## mochoa

I call it a throat closing shoe, I've read about using it as a depth stop but I still dont get it.


----------



## Dcase

I pulled up an old article online on Router planes and it looks like that part on the front of the router plane is both a throat closing shoe and a depth stop… This is from Chris Schwarz blog on Router planes

"Let's start with the depth stop on the No. 71. What, you didn't know the No. 71 sported a depth stop? Well it does, but it's a lame one in my book.

The No. 71's depth stop is incorporated into the little metal shoe at the front of the tool. This shoe (and the metal rod attached to it) are supposed to close up the throat of the router for the instances when you need a bearing surface right in front of the tool - such as when making hinge mortises on the edge of a passageway door.

If you take this shoe out and install it upside down so the shoe is above the tool (yes, it looks ridiculous) then you can use the shoe's metal rod like a depth stop."

Randy, I would really like to get the set of Veritas detail rabbet planes. I make a lot of smaller things like boxes and such and I know those would be very handy to have.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Wow some great stuff here perhaps it would make a great book I would buy it. Alistair


----------



## lysdexic

Roy Underhill told our class that the #40 scrub is, in fact, a carpentry tool. The primary use was to rip lumber. Say you have a 2×4 that you need to narrow by a 1/4" to get a door casing in. Taking 1/4" off the length of an 8 foot 2×4 is easier with a scrub plane than it is using a panel saw.


----------



## mochoa

Hmm, maybe I'll have to take a secound look at those Stanley 92's on Amazon.


----------



## lysdexic

One of the reasons that I went with the Veritas router is the capability to remove the blade and screw it onto a holder. After that is about the same as sharpening a chisel.


----------



## Dcase

What it boils down to is the scrub plane is meant for heavy stock removal. I think its one of those planes that everyone, even power tool guys should have. I have used mine a lot for shaping wood and I think it works well for that. A little while back I needed some wood stakes for something I was doing in the yard. I grabbed some longer scrap cut offs and used my scrub plane to taper the ends down to a point. They didn't need to be pretty or exact, just needed a taper and point at the end. It would have taken me a while to set up a taper jig on my table saw.


----------



## donwilwol

Do you ever get tired of answering stupid questions

Don't get tired of answering them, don't get tired of asking them. Seems fair.


----------



## lysdexic

Here ya go Mauricio,


----------



## Dcase

My Stanley #33 trans plane just arrived from FedEx. Its a little rough but its do able. This is now my longest jointer plane…. The search is on for a #34.


----------



## Dcase

Scott, is that a Shop Fox shoulder plane?


----------



## lysdexic

No, that is the Stanley 92 at Amazon

Mauricio said he wanted to take a second look so I thought I'd help him out. Plus, I wanted to check it out myself.


----------



## Bertha

*Al is still around. I was talking to him the other day.*
.
I'm told my past transgressions have rendered my humor inexcusably inappropriate.
No one's without sin, I suppose.
Continue what y'all do best. Your pal, al


----------



## Dcase

Al, I don't get it? I miss your humor!


----------



## Dcase

I don't know why I thought that was a Shop Fox… Here is the Shop Fox shoulder plane


----------



## donwilwol

Al, humor us man!


----------



## woodworker59

Dan, that was My question, the bed is marked bailey and there are no other markings on it except the stanley name on the iron. I doubt the iron is original so that's why I thought it may be a bailey.. like I said, I am more in tune with the Millers than the Bailey's or the Stanley's.. thanks for the info.. 
Mauricio-nice router plane, I have the same one.. they are handy tools.. I only have the one 3/8" iron at this point. would like to pick up the entire set.. have fun.. make shavings..


----------



## mochoa

Dan, you've got me thinking I need a good shoulder plane now. Probably more important than a T&G plane right now.

I mean my little Mujingfang shoulder plane works ok but that Stanley 92 seems pretty sweet 








(thanks for the picture Scott).

Actually that Shop Fox looks sweet but its got no brass on it. I actually like the shape of the shop fox better, looks more comfortable.

Does anyone have experience using the Shop Fox?


----------



## Dcase

Papa, for the most part Stanley and Bailey are the same thing. The planes were made by Stanley and stamped with the Bailey name. Bailey is the name of the guy who came up with the design for the planes that Stanley made. There are some planes out there that were made by Bailey before Stanley purchased Bailey but they are extremely rare. If you haven't been to this site you should check it out http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html tons of info on all the Stanley planes and history.

Mauricio, a nice shoulder plane will get used a lot more then a T&G plane but if you have a chance to get a good deal on a T&G plane I would get one. I know nothing about the Shop Fox planes and my guess is they are probably not all that great. Between the Stanley and Shop fox I would go with the Stanley.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, the lack of your humor is what's inexcusable. 

How's the Shaker press coming along?

Scott - how's the bench build?

Maur - Same question, re: bench?

I'm on laat day (hopefully) of framing and roofing on my shop blg. Aesthetic improvements and new roof thanks to hail damage. Then I'll be back to regularly sceduled programming…

Carry on, all!


----------



## lysdexic

I haven't touched the bench in 3 weeks and probably won't this weekend either.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for checking in Smitty, your input is invaluable.

My bench is going to make some more progress soon, I'm still wrestling with making the perfect wooden screw, I just cant move on until I do. I havent worked on it much lately but I will soon. I hope to make a good one and move on to cutting M&Ts


----------



## mochoa

I may put the trigger on that Stanley 92 today.

However, I think this is my dream shoulder plane. LN Large Shoulder. Too rich for my blood though.


----------



## waho6o9

How about a Veritas at $219.99? Spendy, but it seems a little more versatile than that fine Lie Nielsen.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, the LN would be nice. I went for the veritas and am happy. I used it a lot putting my vise on my bench. I need a bigger one now (mine is the small)

So with parts from my last outing I managed to get my type 5 #4 all together. I know the cap is wrong, I'll keep searching for a plain cap. I have the exact same one in a size #3. My only complaint as a user is the right handed thread for the blade adjustment.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice job Don, shave on.


----------



## mochoa

That Veritas looks crazy, what do all those knobs do? I like the classic look of the LN.

Don, can you share some photo taking tips with us? You know what your doing.


----------



## planepassion

Don, Dan,
Like you, I have the Veritas medium shoulder plane and love it. It's been one of those tools I never knew I needed until a steady stream of "hey, I could use my shoulder plane to do this," tasks presented themselves.

Before buying it, I waffled back and forth between the Veritas and LN models. But reviews praising the Veritas' comfortable/natural hand hold tipped the scales. In use, I would agree that it's comfortable to hold. I really like the adjustable palm knob too. It is a big help when I'm using it horizontally to a work surface and in whatever position I'm pushing the plane in, the knob helps the plane stay securely in my hand. After putting a mirror finish on the back (took just minutes) and sharpening the blade, the thing takes amazingly thin shavings even across the grain. In short, I love my medium Veritas shoulder plane.

Now I'm having the same problem deciding between the Veritas and LN router planes


----------



## Dcase

Don, that early #4 looks amazing. Flawless repair to the tote as well. Very well done.

Brad, I did the same thing before deciding on the Veritas Med shoulder. I went back and forth from LN to Veritas and ended up going with the Veritas. The Veritas shoulder planes had so many great reviews and I think they were a just a little cheaper as well. I bet the LN shoulders are wonderful planes as well though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Job Papa.

Congrats Mauricio.

Al - BS! Get back to work in here, you are missed.

Don that #4 is beautiful.


----------



## jusfine

Brad, I have had the Veritas router plane for quite a while, really like it.

My friend just bought the LN large router when we were at a LN event a couple months ago, came over to look at mine, and now wishes he would have bought the Veritas.

Said something about the adjustments being easier…maybe that helps in your decision?


----------



## bhog

Don nice looking #4.I agree about the right hand threads.It really throws me off because all my other bench planes are later types.I have an early type (5 i think)and a later type(not sureI like the looks alot better of the early type.- low fat knob major patina etc.I just cannot get past the threads.I even try to tell myself to go backwards with the adjustments but cannot seem to do so.It sits on the shelf with the others just fine…


----------



## donwilwol

Ok, you guy got me thinking about the large Veritas shoulder. My wife said she would get it for me for fathers day. I might just have to order it.


----------



## lysdexic

Beautiful rosewood Don.

Brandon - just acquire all old types and you're good


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.hocktools.com/videos.htm#KSVideo

You can make your own shoulder plane with a hock kit, looks pretty cool.

It's the third from the top.


----------



## thedude50

I am freaked out this topic came up. I just watched a show of the wood-wright. Schwarz was on and made a panel square. I really liked the project and some of his tricks on the way he liked to work the wood were unique. others were pretty standard though. in the video he had a huge shoulder plane i SAID i have to have that shoulder plane . Did any of you see the episode and recognized the type of shoulder plane that was shown.

On the shop front I did my first top glue up seven boards wide it was a big job so I got the help of a couple of friends we will do the other top in the morning. then it will be on to the base assembly which will be a lot easier and have some fun stuff to do like make dadoes and a giant dovetail should be a kick.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He used to use a Veritas shoulder, but I haven't seen that video,

RE: scrub in construction. Adding eaves to a modern building wrapped in 1/2" plywood, and said ply was sticking up, proud of a rafter, by about a half inch, in space where a new piece of roof sheeting wanted to go. Got a cheepo backsaw from iniside the shop, climbed the ladder, and made no progress. Had my dad grab the scub of the bench, whached that stuff down to where it needed to be in about five passes. Awesome!!



Thought of you Buddies while doing it.


----------



## mochoa

I just ordered the Stanly 92 off of Amazon. Has anyone else bout this plane? I seem to remember someone ordering it a few days ago.


----------



## chrisstef

Mauricio i just got the 92 in. Took me about 45 minutes if tuning and fetting that slime off it. Mine came with the iron very sharp, it shaved hair. Im inchin closer to putting it through its first test of tenon sizing on walnut. Ill keep you posted. Now its shop time!!


----------



## bhog

Scott your right ofcourse.

Dude im pretty sure it was a LN that he had in the show.

I dont have a shoulder either and have wanted one for quite some time,just havent pulled the trigger yet.I usually end up using a chissel which sometimes isnt awesome.

Off to the shop …..


----------



## Mosquito

Re: Shoulder planes,

Dude, I saw the episode you were talking about when I was researching shoulder planes… but don't know what kind of shoulder plane he had.

I also read his article on shoulderplanes that was a review/comparison between LN, Veritas, and Bridge City, and I loved the Bridge City one, but holy wow was it expensive… And also no longer in production, I guess.


----------



## TechRedneck

Maurico

I ordered one from Amazon a few weeks ago for $68. Like christeff it took around 45 min to clean and tune. Everything was square, sole took only 10 min to flatten and polish. Blade was sharp and only took another 15 min freehand to sharpen and hone then strop. Nice shavings

I haven't had the chance to put it through a real life test but will with my upcoming project. So far the quality seems fine for the price. Not a LV or Veratas but should do the job.

Once I use it for a while I will have a better opinion.


----------



## lysdexic

Am I the only one who cringes at the site of that BC shoulder on a concrete block? That is an odd choice of prop for an extra-fine wood plane.


----------



## mochoa

Just goes to show that they are machinists make woodworking tools and not woodworkers. Their planes are nice but they seem to need some input from woodworkers.


----------



## donwilwol

So I made a trade for a protractor-square head, thanks to chrisstef. The problem when I got it was it wouldn't fit any of my rulers. My future son-in-law the welder goes through squares like crazy, so I started picking up all the cheap squares I could find. Well this one will not make it to the welding truck.


----------



## ShaneA

Well I had a new one on ebay today….I lost out on a vintage 90 shoulder by .01. Didnt even know that was possible. It was mislabeled as an 06. Guess they were looking at it upside down. Figured the $30 bid was a steal. In hindsight $30.02 might have been better ; )


----------



## JGM0658

Just goes to show that they are machinists make woodworking tools and not woodworkers. Their planes are nice but they seem to need some input from woodworkers.

Economaki used to be a furniture maker and designer, he has some pretty nice pieces posted on his blog. He got into tool making because he could not find the tools he needed or the quality he wanted, the rest is history, been going on for 20 years now I believe.


----------



## mochoa

My bad I take it back then.


----------



## chrisstef

She fits right in Don. Im happy it found a good home.


----------



## lysdexic

And, if I am not mistaken, Economaki developed some serious allergies to wood dust. Thus, the switch to machining


----------



## lysdexic

Lee Valley - free shipping June 7-18 for orders over $40.

......Just saying


----------



## ShaneA

Figured I would make post #2000 here. Really nothing too exciting here. I did p/u a sw #4 w/good wood and blade for $24 delivered, seems pretty rightious.

Been working on a king bed. What a PITA. A 1 car garage and a 78" wide project is a tough combo. Coming along nicely. Used the planes, chisels, and new veritas carcass saw already…so pretty galootish for me. Maybe another 4 wks or so to go. Had to get pipes and couplers today reach that absurd distance. Pipe is expensive : (


----------



## mochoa

Chris & Tech, we need some money shots of your 92's.

Shane, I've thought about making a bed, besides the space constraints is it a pretty straight forward project? The Magazines make it seem pretty simple. Have you thought of Draw Boaring the tenons so you dont need clamps?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Starret 12" combo square, w/ scribe and bubble, $6. My first Starret.

Roofing done, huzzah! 12 days of bliss!!


----------



## ShaneA

The thought had crossed my mind to do them on the back or unseen sides. Never tried it before so I am a little leary. The bed seems pretty straight forward, I have made a twin before. But the mass and shear size are factors. Trying not to dent it, the looong clamps, the large (for me) mortise and tenons. I have a lot of lumber expenses in this one as I have no CL sources for figured maple and ribbon mahogany. Amazing how much wood is used. I look forward to making a picture frame, box or some type of instant gratification project.


----------



## ShaneA

What? No plane talk today? Even though I havent been able to post a lot in the last few months, I still enjoy following along and seeing what everyone is up to.

A $6 Starrett? That is amazing, I got a 12" combo for xmas. Using it on my current build, seems pretty nice.


----------



## TechRedneck

Shane

Like you I follow this thread and post when the whim hits me. This is the quietist it has been in a long time!

The weather was too nice this weekend to be in the shop. Spent most of the time brush hogging the lower field. I did manage to glue up another panel for the wife's sewing center. I'll have to get some shots of that #92 for Maurico.

Where is Al?


----------



## bhog

Ya tech I was wondering the same-somebody mustve gotten sensitive and gave him a hard time, dunno.

random shot of a little smoothing kinda liked the background


----------



## donwilwol

Someone needs to let Al know he has a responsibility to his constituents. I'm still waffling on the shoulder. I may wait and see what you guys all think of the stanley.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Starrett and 101 modern, $8 total.










Took the iron and cap and put them to the S casting 101:










Ah, much better!

^Nice shavings!


----------



## Mosquito

I wish I had something to contribute, but I don't… I haven't been to my parents' place in a while, since finishing the coffee table and end table, haven't purchased any new planes in a while either, and haven't finished cleaning up the last one yet either…

On another note, however, I did manage to get a piece of hard maple, 5/4×3.5" and 9' long for $20 today  S4S to boot.


----------



## donwilwol

5/4×3.5" and 9' long hard maple. That sounds like a set of shop made planes to me.


----------



## TechRedneck

Well I dumped my tool budget on a new Stihl FS130 brushcutter this weekend. Cuts brush and tall grass like butter.

That may be it for me for a while. I have three hand saws that need restored and a lot of cherry prepped for my summer project. I did get that set of Wood River Butt chisels on sale, they tuned up nice! That 92 will be used on the tenons.

One thing I did notice about the 92 was the sharp edges along the top. It is tooled rather square but only use will tell if it is an issue. Otherwise it seems solid enough. I could post pics but am on the iPad and the camera sucks.


----------



## lysdexic

Al is sorely missed. I bet I checked this thread a dozen times in disbelief. Some random thoughts…......

I also do not have much to add recently as I have had little to no shop time in the past few weeks. However, I may have some news soon. I asked for the Veritas Skew rabbet for fathers day.

I "won" a T-11 No. 7 last night and I am excited about that. I covet the new LN 101.

I bought a LN DT saw to replace my Veritas DT saw. I think my Bad Axe saw pulls to the right.

Scott


----------



## ShaneA

Look forward to hearing more about the LN DT once you have put it through its paces.


----------



## SamuelP

Anyone know a good place for a set of wood for a 4 1/2? Tote and knob. I believe it is a low knob, still have not typed it out yet. I am not too concerned with keeping it original so repro's would be fine.

I check every square I see at the flea-bag market just in case, just for the previous reasons. Great finds.


----------



## donwilwol

Sam, I just made a few totes over the week end (I always make a few when i need one). I'd have to glue up to turn a knob out of rosewood. I could two tone as well. I have some nice cherry (might already have some cherry totes made).


----------



## lysdexic

Tech - I saw those butt chisels on sale but I dont understand what they are for. Are they for paring?


----------



## Dcase

Mike, My new Stanley SW #62 plane also had sharp edges all around. Its like it was never smoothed after the machining. The sharp edges on the bottom were actually putting dents in the softer wood so I took some 220 grit paper and sanded all the edges down smooth.


----------



## SamuelP

That would work Don.

Cherry would look great, but I am open to about anything. You have some great looking stuff.

Send me a PM when you get a look at what you have. I will be busy at work the next two days but I will get back as soon a possible. Here is a link to my winning bidhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/221037629326?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1202ttp://

I might have over paid with the crack and the wrong tote (maybe wrong knob too), but I like the 4 1/2. and my other one is a WWII flat bottom.


----------



## TechRedneck

They are short and not really designed for beating too much. At $30 they are nice however.

I will use them for paring and anything that needs a quick touch up. They fit real nice in the palm of my hand. I was actually looking for a beater set like the blue Marples and saw these. Haven't used them much but like them so far.

I've found that I need a number of chisels of the same size depending on what i am doing. Then when i'm in the mood I'll go on a sharpening binge.

Same with the planes


----------



## TechRedneck

Dan

The same thought occured to me. I was thinking belt sander or wet grinder then sandpaper.

I want to spend some time with it first, but I have a feeling it may be "customized" a bit.


----------



## donwilwol

$11.50 for a 4 1/2 is not bad even with the problems. Type 10 or 11 maybe? I won't be home until friday. I know cherry is the only thing I have thick enough right now to turn the knobs without gluing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The Schwarz made comments on his trial version of the SW re-issue Stanley #92 about the sharp edges. He 'knocked them down' with sandpaper and said the result was a total improvement. I figured the plane must not have the modern equivalent of nickle coating, so I'd say go for it!

Not sure what kind of exile faces Al, but I too hope it ends sooner rather than later. Gotta have the Doc around; he's the closest thing to real medical attention I get on a routine basis… 

Tech - those WR butts are the ones that look like Stanley Everlastings, right? If that's the ones, I've wondered about them each time a catalog came around. Interested in hearing your thoughts!

I've got to get the inside of my shop space back in order after 12 days of roofing (three outbuildings, one house done!), because the tool cabinet is calling my name. It's been very patient with me, kinda like the way Scott's legs are waiting for him. But soon and very soon.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and will await word on the skew rabbet, Scott! That'd be incredibly nice for Father's Day!!


----------



## donwilwol

quick question. I had a coffin style Buck Brothers toothed scraper in my hands over the week end. It was $45. I passed, but I'm having second thoughts. It was a consignment shop, so no chance to negotiate. I'd have popped at $30 for sure. It was in good working condition. Was it worth the $45, or will I eventually find one cheaper.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wished I had any experience with toothed irons on a plane, but nope… Wanted such a thing for my #62 and had LN making me one for a short while, but then they said it wouldn't be possible. Fascinated by planes like the #112, with toothed iron, but not in my reach yet. On top of all that, coffin smoothers don't seem to be my kind of thing.

I'm no help, Don…


----------



## donwilwol

yep, thanks for nothing smitty 
I don't care for the coffin type smoothers either, but a scraper may be ok. There's an Ohio tools on ebay right now, but its $80. I thought about buying a blade for my 62. I'd probably buy a blade for my veritas scraper first.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty- I don't know if that the skew rabbet will happen or not. This is the first time that I have ever asked for anything for Dads day. Usually I leave it up to bad luck. This year I thought I'd ask. We will see.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is there a scraper iron for the old #62 out there? (I forget…)

But when will you make legs, Scott? Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

(toothed iron, I meant to say, for the #62…) There is for the butcher block plane, the #64, but does that fit the #62?


----------



## lysdexic

The LN toothed iron for their #62 won't work? Now that I think about, I remember something you said about the advancing mechanism.

The workbench legs are 90% done. I just need to bore holes in the right front leg.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, in your opinion, what is the value of the toothed blade. Is it something that I should consider?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scott, I was going to spring upwards of $80 to find out the value of the toothed iron in the #62, because it was going to be a production run of one. If I ever have a #164, there will DEFINITELY be a toothed iron on hand for it.

I (think I) want a toothed iron for tear out. A very fine setting w/ the toothed iron is what I saw demonstrated on the LN site in a video. Can't get that image out of my head. It was done w/ their #62, I recall. And that's what I was after with my vintage. What's the value? Don't know.

Man, I'm no help this evening. But good news re: the legs build! Almost there!


----------



## waho6o9

Picked up a Bailey 7 corrugated bottom that I needed and it was missing the front knob, no biggie.
Found one in the shop and it makes fine shavings and I haven't even honed the blade yet.

Not too bad for $40.00, smile.


----------



## ksSlim

Toothed irons are great for curly or "squiggely" grained material. Best toothed irons were blacksmith made with a "hot chisel" then ground to fit.

Did Al go on vacation or was he banished from LJs???


----------



## waho6o9

" Was it worth the $45, or will I eventually find one cheaper."

Tough call Don. If your only $15.00 apart from your set price and the planes don't show up that often, I think I would've purchased the toothed scrapper plane.


----------



## Dcase

Well I just finished restoring and tuning my Stanley #33. I only tested it out for a few min and I am all ready in love with it. I jointed and planed the body of the plane and refinished with Tung Oil. The tote and knob were sanded and refinished as well. The metal parts were just cleaned up.

Before









After


















Here it is next to my #8…









My quest for a #34 starts now…


----------



## thedude50

really nice Dan btW I found the low knob to copy for your KK and will be turning it as soon as my back lets me stand up again. I love that 33 i am shocked how nice it turned out .

I have a bunch of bedrock planes for sale right now these are all a friends planes they are all ready to ship and I need to move them if any one is looking for a nice bedrock I have every size available so please pm me if you want some of them


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, the #33 came out looking awesome.


----------



## SamuelP

Dan - You could crop those thick shavings up and make a small flip book out of them. That is some nice stuff.


----------



## mochoa

Regarding a scraper blade for a #62. Fine Woodworking did an article a while back about turning a bevel up block plane into a scraper, should work on the 62.

It envolved turning a bur on the blade on a piece of plate glass with a 1/8" drill bit under the back part of the blade to elevate it. I'll try to find the article.

Dan that Stanley #33 is nice! Much nicer than the Harbor Freight #33 ;-)


----------



## mochoa

here is the link to the article if your a member. Send me a PM with your email if you want the PDF. 
http://www.finewoodworking.com/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesPDF.aspx?id=27685


----------



## 33706

Dan: Jeez, that #33 is one killer plane!! I've been wanting either a #33 or 34 for a long time, mostly just for the sake of owning them. Just crazy, those planes. I've never even seen either one, the biggest I've ever held in my hands was a minty #31 and the seller wanted $125!!


----------



## donwilwol

My biggest is a #31









I'd love to own a #32 -#34


----------



## 33706

Hey Don,
If I had that 6-footer that you keep on display above your mantle, I'd put transitional ironware on it and exhibit it as a Stanley #34 1/2!!!


----------



## donwilwol

I haven't decided to do anything with it yet poopiekat. I like sitting down to dinner and being able to look up and smile.


----------



## Mosquito

Don, Make my own plane… I was thinking about it, but wasn't thinking that for this particular piece of maple

Dan, that #33 does look fantastic


----------



## Dcase

The Stanley #33 & #34 don't come up all that often on ebay. I think I have only seen the #34 come up a handful of times. I really like using the long wood trans jointer planes because of their weight and feel.

Here is another plane restore that I finished up this past weekend. This is a Stanley #120 block plane that Patrick Leech feels "It's a piece of junk. Use it as a clay pigeon, or something like that"... Yes, its a cheap block plane but I don't think I would go as far as to call it junk or to use as a clay pigeon. I got it all sharp and tuned and its certainly a usable block plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, was it a #110 that you said you didn't have?

That 120 looks great. I agree, these cheaper blocks have a place in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

The #120 I won over the weekend just arrived. Yeah…... well, I'll see what i can do with it…....

Going to turn a few knobs later, maybe a second Death Star knob?


> ?


----------



## Dcase

Don, Correct, I do not have a 110. This #120 is the plane that I got with the K5 I won off ebay a couple weeks ago… I am almost finished with the K5.


----------



## donwilwol

I think I have a few more unrestored #110. I'll look when I get home.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, the dozens (?) of simple blocks Stanley made seem to be hit or miss for me based on the final finish of the plane's mouth. The #103 I have, for example, is wonderfully tight for a block while the couple of #110s
on hand look more like jack plane openings vs. blocks.

It pays to turn to tools upside down and check 'em out if they're to be users.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, but that money shot of the #120 is outstanding. You've done a great job, as usual!


----------



## Sylvain

Smitty
E.C. Emmerich is making a toothed plane (bedding angle 70°).
The replacement blade is 48mm (1" 7/8) wide 
picture of the blade on page 20 of document
http://www.ecemmerich.com/images/ece_complete_book_of_woodworking_tools.pdf
I don't know if that helps.

Has anybody tried to make a toothed blade?
soften a blade, make grooves on the face with a hack saw, quenching and tempering again.

You could also try to "incidentally" hit nails in the wood to make dents in the blade ;-0


----------



## waho6o9

Great info on the ecemmerich planes, thanks Sylvain.


----------



## 33706

Dan, great restore on that 120!
Patrick Leech does well at factual research, but I tend to disagree with him about his opinions, especially the contempt he has for transitionals. I want to own one of each of the Stanley transitionals, and I'm halfway there!


----------



## Dcase

Poopiekat, I am also wanting a full set of all the Stanley trans planes. I think I only need 6 or 7 more… The #25 and #37 are going to be the hardest to find deals on.


----------



## donwilwol

Sylvain, I've thought about trying to make a toothed blade ever since I read this.

http://www.rpwoodwork.com/blog/2010/07/20/working-with-the-veritas-scraping-plane-part-3-microtoothing/


----------



## 33706

Dan: I've passed on a few of the rarer transitionals, because the soles were just too far gone to re-hab. I have no qualms about simply pulling out some beech or maple and creating a new sole…but I hate the thought of losing the stamping of the Stanley logo and size# on the toe.


----------



## Dcase

I wouldn't want to loose the stamp or number either. I am careful of that when I sand them down to refinish them. I have this little detail metal pick set and I will take a pick and carefully use it to clean out any dirt or gunk thats worked its way into the logo.

There are a number of different type logos on the trans planes. I hate the ones that have the really little letters because those are easy to loose. My #33 was an older type and had the big Stanley Rule & Level logo.


----------



## 33706

Dan: Good job of preserving the logo! Ebay sometimes has letter and number sets, but they rarely show the font style, or even the letter height if you're lucky. I would certainly try to duplicate the stamping, if I had the letter/number set.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree, if the logo is there and visiable, it needs to be maintained. I did my first ohio tools transitional cleanup on a #23. (No pic's yet) and the logo is on the side, almost dead center. I thought that was different. I was really bummed when I realized the frog was broke and the lateral adjuster gone (probably why no pic, I was pissed). Unlike some, the laterial adjust actually holds the blade centers and it doesn't stay on its own.


----------



## racerglen

Wednesday random.
Handyman jack and the kids messin' around.










Jack, a 9 and a half, 102, 110 and 220
(stalled 45 resto in back, Millers Falls #4 type in upper right..it's stalled as well, son got my easy outs and the tote bolt is broken off below the surface)


----------



## Sylvain

Have a look at this
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/67268#

2nd picture at comment #9


----------



## 33706

Sylvain,
I used to put a new pencil in the chuck of my drill press, and do engine turning that way. The old pens that had an actual ink eraser on top worked even better!


----------



## chrisstef

Anyone familiar with Sargent planes? Ive got an an "old woody" jointer plane with the marking "Sargent & Co. US #613" stamped on the front of the plane. Ive never been able to find any information on it.


----------



## donwilwol

http://www.sargent-planes.com/


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I like that swirl look overall, maybe really neat on the sides of a small smoother or block as a project.


----------



## donwilwol

I've jeweled gun bolts, never thought of doing it on a hand plane.


----------



## ksSlim

Anyone besides me read Chris' blog today?
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/reconsidering-chipbreakers-as-not-totally-evil


----------



## donwilwol

he must have read my last blog http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/30376


----------



## Brit

Nice No.1

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mint-Stanley-Number-1-Smoothing-Plane-/140767584424?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item20c666e0a8


----------



## Dcase

I never had any interest in owning a #1 until I got to hold one. They are so small that its cute. I doubt I will have one any time soon though. As cute as they are I cant see paying 500+ dollars for a Stanley.


----------



## donwilwol

Same here Dan. I wish I bought the one with the crack for $250 a while back, but it was still $250. If I had another shot right now I'd probably spring for it.


----------



## bandit571

My #120 showed up the other day. Needs a need cap iron. I can turn a new knob (OB1 type??) and re-sharpen the iron. What sizes fit a #120? cap iron..


----------



## Mosquito

My Random Shot contribution for today:


----------



## waho6o9

Nice curlies Mos, racerglen, good job.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pic later, but my collection of Stanley clapboard installation tools is now complete, thanks to a Fellow Lumberjock! It's a great day!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#88 Clapboard Siding Marker!










Wanted one of these for a long time, as I have wood siding on my house and have even installed it on an addition as well as a couple of outbuildings!


----------



## racerglen

The mouldy, rusty #4 disasembled.









The chrome lever cap has a liight butter yellow color background to the Stanley logo.
And this is the result of a trip to the stationary belt sander for a few minutes.


























I wonder if it warped in the wet in my friend's shed all these years ;-)

The blue body color is carried over to the tops of the sides..IF I can match up the paint I might 
re do the cap on my 9 and a half as well, it's got the blue body but the mix/match cap is the maroon color.
Some Autosol on the 4's lever cap cleaned it up nicely..
(slow in the shop these days, er, slower, racing season and two weekends in a row to start..)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, you've got a serious problem child there, Glen. Looks like it's on the road to full recovery. Nice work so far, good luck!


----------



## racerglen

Thanks Smitty, I don't realy know if it's worth it, but the honing 
of the techniques probably is..
Ony one actual repair needed, thats the tote, took a chip out of the top bolt hole when I had to "drive" the bolt out, but I have the wee thing..glue later..


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I am glad the marker made it and that you are happy with it.

I got my new Stanley #278 in the mail yesterday but I am going to set it aside for now. After restoring the #33 and K#5 I need a break from restoration work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy? I'm ecstatic! Today is 'take a clapboard siding marker to work' day. And so far no one has gotten very close at all on guessing what it is.


----------



## Sylvain

RGtools,
about your comment 14199 (9 days ago),
Paul Sellers experienced the same problem and also modified slightly the small veritas router plane :
http://paulsellers.com/2011/04/veritas-router-plane/


----------



## RGtools

So true. I am glad I was not the only one who ran into this.

This brings up a nice little subtopic:

What top of the line tools have you modified either because of a flaw or because you had a special need?


----------



## YorkshireStewart

Hope *Dan* doesn't mind my repeating his picture here. I was so impressed. I award it "Shaving of the year" That shaving is like a soldier's belt!










"You know you're a Lumberjock when you're impressed by a shaving!"


----------



## Dcase

Thank you… I know I am a lumberjock because I get impressed by shavings all the time… I love seeing all the post of random shavings.


----------



## RGtools

Just got the text from my wife….

This is waiting for me at home.

Won't get much else done today.


----------



## lysdexic

Very nice Ryan. My marking gauge is single bevel and it bugs the piss out of me.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice Ryan, I have been looking to get a marking knife. Do you have some thoughts on why you chose Blue Spruce over some of the others? I have been looking at the cosman version about the same price, but I question through my inexperience what "bang" the $40-50 jobbers have over the $20 units?


----------



## Brit

You'll love it Ryan. I have the same one with an African blackwood handle.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful Ryan. Congratulations.


----------



## bandit571

Been stocking the tool crib lately.. A Stanley #120 ( with a broken cap) a Cap for a #120, and a 18" long plane called a #DE6.

DE6??? Seems to be a #6 size. Might need a 5 gal. bucket of de-ruster. Will need a front knob, but I think I can turn a low knob out of what is in the shop.

Got finally back to work at my "Day Job" tuesday. Now I get all the OT everbody else has been turning down. My turn in the barrle, I guess.

One last note, ala Al: "Elected Reps need to be changed often, like diapers, and for the same reasons"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

DE is Diamond Edge. Likely a quality tool, interested to hear what you think about it, Bandit!

Enjoy the marking knife, Ryan!


----------



## waho6o9

I picked up a messed up butcher block top in the free section on craigslist and started to flatten it out. I'm liking my new to me #7 Stanley plane.

Yeah buddy. Shave on.


----------



## donwilwol

Badnit, here is some infor on the DE.
Diamond Edge was a brand name used by the Shapliegh Hardware Co. Many were made by Sargent but other manufacturers may have made them as well. The easiest way is determine a plane's maker is to remove the frog and look at the way the frog mates to the plane.
The correct lever cap could have been plain or it could have had an embossed diamond with DE inside it depending on the age. Several Diamond Edge planes I have seen had a hard rubber (maybe gutta percha) tote.
http://www.thckk.org/history/shapleigh-history.pdf
http://www.maineantiquedigest.com/articles_archive/articles/dec06/simmons1206.htm

waho6o9, that #7 is producing some nice shavings. Almost looks like Dan's

Ryan, hows that gorgeous marker working for you?


----------



## RGtools

It's a lot like the finest pen I have ever held. I went with the blackwood as well. The mark can be made to be insanely fine. I did not get too play to much last night as I had a friend in need of my help…but I have something that I think shall serve as an adequate test drive.

Pics to follow.


----------



## RGtools

Proudly celebrated flag day yesterday.























































Now, about that test drive….


----------



## racerglen

The stalled Millers Falls with it's broken tote bolt..








I think I saw a similar chip breaker from something else this week ?










The blade has the M/F stamp, and, something I haven't seen before , the name is actualy stamped into one side of the tote.


----------



## donwilwol

Like this Glen?


----------



## BrandonW

Ryan, I love the way they packaged that. Shows that they really care about their products. Let us know what you think.


----------



## Brit

Watch your fingers Ryan. When you cut yourself with one of those, it bleeds - A LOT!!!


----------



## mochoa

Great knife Ryan, congrats.

Waho sweet shavings, I gave my #7 a run last night too.









Flattening my workbench was so nice now that I have a full compliment of bench planes #4,5,6&7.


----------



## bandit571

A Red Chip Breaker?









Looks like mine?









And a look at the bones.


----------



## racerglen

Not quite Don, mine only says M/F, no country listing, the Made in USA only shows on the casting in front of the frog.
Bandit, that'd be the one..Hmm..interesting..a M/F and a Handyman wit the same color scheme for the chipbreaker..both with the hammered grey finish and red


----------



## RGtools

Duly noted Andy.

The thing I get the most cuts from is my marking guage…it's too easy to leave your thumb in the way and the thing is VERY sharp.


----------



## bandit571

Handyman frog, from a H1204









Millers falls frog from a #9, type 4.









The red base is a Great neck No. 1, the other is a stanley Defiance #3. Note where the frog bolts down at on the Great Neck base.

Hmmm….Been Franckenplaned???


----------



## Brit

Now here's something you don't see every day.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-stanley-tool-man-promotion-display-/180900797956?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item2a1e871e04


----------



## racerglen

Now I'm going to see about better shots of my M/F frog and base for you to look at.and maybe pull my handiman apart to look at it..
Frankenplane ? My M/F looks like evereything belongs together..hhhmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lysdexic

This dude is selling off his collection. Some nice stuff.

1startools


----------



## bandit571

Waiting for a sniper, and the sniper chickened out: just won a Stanley/bailey #6 smooth bottom plane @ $17.50…

Took a better look at that DE6 that is coming as well, it has a GROOVED bottom! And the hard rubber tote, with that funny looking indent on the sides.

So, now I have TWO number sixes on their way to my little place, along with a cap for a 120. I think I can stop buying planes for awhile, now…..

Hey! Yes I can stop anytime I want…...


----------



## DaddyZ

Brit - That is Awesome !!!!!

A heck of a collector's Piece, Not Everyone is going to have one of those !!!!

Just Plum Cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donwilwol

Where is Sam? I'm pretty sure my #4 1/2 is the same type as the one Sam just bought. I made up a new knob and tote. I needed some fun!!


----------



## lysdexic

Beautiful job on those totes! Love the V-logo iron. To me, the proportions of the 4 1/2 are most pleasing.


----------



## donwilwol

i think I've caught the bandit flu. I just won this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140770074015&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:3160#ht_500wt_1309


----------



## waho6o9

+1 for Brit

Most excellent work on the totes Don.

Nice collection of stuff for sale Scott, thanks.


----------



## rmoore

Don W, is that maple you used for the tote and knob? I recognize the line of vertical swirls on the knob. Is that a characteristic of maple or do other woods do that? I have turned a couple maple bowls and you can see that in them.


----------



## TechRedneck

Looks like cherry to me


----------



## lysdexic

Random pics from this evenings work


----------



## mochoa

Don I'm really liking the cherry for totes and knobs, even better than rosewood.

Scott, cant wait to see those legs on the bench. How long are those tenons?


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio,
I assume you mean how tall they are? The tenons are only 1" tall/long and I guess that would put them the category of "stub" tenon given the shoulders are 5 1/4×5 1/2.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don you really do a beautiful job.

Looking good Scott.


----------



## lysdexic

A new member to the family. This will probably get my first "Don's duplicolor delight"


----------



## thedude50

ok you guys i WANT TO ADD A STOP ON THE BENCH TOP of the benches i am making I want one that is easy to use and hides in the bench when not in use i HAVE READ SEVERAL BOOKS ON THE BENCH sorry I am on my laptop . any way I have not found any information on the stop i seek i saw a picture or two of this type so i know i am not dreaming any help will be accepted


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, your tote work is positively dreamy. I mean, top notch. Wow… Well done!!!


----------



## Brit

*Don* - Thomas Lie called last night, apparently he follows this thread. He wanted your contact details, said it was really hard to find good knob and tote makers. He said you could write your own ticket. 

*Scott* - Always nice to see a Yankee put through it's paces. Those legs are going to be sweet. I take it the lighter-colored one is your practice leg.

Off out to the garden now to see if I can finish shaping some saw teeth before it rains AGAIN.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, your to much 

Scott, that's a great looking #7. That will be a fine addition to your collection.

rmoore, the knob and totes are native cherry.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks fellas. One day that Yankee brace will get the "Andy" and the no. 7 will get the "Don"


----------



## waho6o9

Awesome #7 Scott, you're going to enjoy that plane, it cuts well.


----------



## Mosquito

Speaking of braces getting the "Andy"... I was just reading through your blog Andy… very useful and well documented. I just got 3 braces that I'm figuring on fixin' up…

Nice #7 Scott!

Nice totes Don!

Here's my contribution, rounded up the group this morning









The bullnose, and the Stanley #5 (left one) haven't been cleaned up yet, and the knobs on the #71 haven't been done up yet, only sanded.


----------



## bandit571

Went to a Village garage Sale after work this morning.

Turned down; Stanley S4, No-name #5, and a broken tote 606. S4 was the cheapest at $24. 606 was $28.

bought; Two little block planes, an old straight-bladed scrwedriver, a saw set, a saw jointer, and a

Millers Falls 61A. Spent about $7. The 61A has ZERO RUST! And, it only cost me a quarter…..

Pictures later, spent 12 hours fighting three injection machines, trying to get all of them to run right. So…. Say good night, Gracie….


----------



## bhog

Bandit ,I woulda bought both.Even just to clean up a lil and re sell


----------



## AnthonyReed

I got a package yesterday…









A thank you to all you guys for helping me make up my mind as to which router to buy. The discussions about them here made it much easier to decide which would be most fitting for me. You guys help me out all the time whether you know it or not. You guys are the best! Thank you again.


----------



## Brit

Congrats Tony. That should keep you out of mischief for a while. That's the one I would have bought too.


----------



## donwilwol

nice one tony. That should work out well.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice looking router Tony. Going to have to get one of those myself someday. Enjoy.


----------



## RGtools

Nice new toy Tony. Take care.


----------



## waho6o9

Congrats Tony, very nice router plane, hello rabbets, dados, and what nots, have fun.


----------



## stonedlion

Here's today's haul from an antique store I visited on a lark. Two Stanley 220's and a Stanley #4 and a #4C. All are complete with the exception of a missing knob on one of the 220's.

The entire time I was looking at the #4's I kept thinking, I already have a #4, I haven't even rehab'd it yet. I don't need another one, much less two.

Still, the price was reasonable and when the shopkeeper said, "I can do better on those if you're interested" it was a done deal.

Oh the slope is slippery indeed!


----------



## thedude50

bandit i hate to say this my friend but you were penny wise and dollar foolish that 28 dollars 606 would bring over a c note if it was a flat top and it cleaned up well. I am worried about you


----------



## donwilwol

Took a ride on the bike. A butcher I picked up yesterday. Al would appreciate it.


----------



## bandit571

Oh it was a flat topped one. However, needed the tote restored to ORIGINAL, not a two piece walnut thing. Same with the knob, it was in one piece, just the wrong wood. Someone had "Restored" all three planes, and not that well.

Also turned down a LARGE wooden jointer plane. About 24" long. Nice thick blade, and a decent wedge. Didn't need it. I did need those two little block planes for parts, though.

Got a LOT of cleaning to do over the next few weeks. Three blocks planes to clean up, a Diamond Edge DE6©, and a later model Stanley/Bailey #6 with a smooth bottom. Got a saw set to clean up, and have to learn about that saw jointer fixture, as well. The M-F 61A "Yankee " screwdriver just needs a little work on that red handle. The "etch" is fully readable, right down to PATENTED, MAY 30. 1926…...it also has ONE flat bladed screwdriver tip in place. Forward and reverse, as well as locked. I can also extend it if needed, or lock it closed up. Still, it would make a nice BIG "billie club" for around the house.

I had just got back to work after three weeks on "Sick Call". I could afford the $7 for 6 items a lot better then $85 for three…..


----------



## donwilwol

I decided it was time to expand my plane storage. I've taken the sickness to a new level. I ran out of rope, so there will be a few more hangers when finished. This will be my over flow till, not meant for the every day users. They say the first step is admitting you have a problem. I'll let you know when that happens.

So richard, I know what you mean.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, hold your head high as a man on top of his game. Kudos on the plane wall, looks awesome. Any guess on fill date/forecast? 

Was ringman at an auction all day yesterday. Some decent planes there. A 30" woodie jointer with fence, T15 #6, a #203 block, a steel block of some kind, an Ohio Tools razee transitional, a Sargent VBM smoother that I almost bought, and it would have been my first bedrock-style plane but too much $... I did pick up a few things:




























Don, the Buck Rogers push drill had your name on it…


----------



## donwilwol

fill date/forecast will be a ways off. That's the plan Smitty. Looks like you picked up some nice additions to. I'm off to do some fathers day picking. Still looking for the #1, but will settle for a 603.

Buck Rogers push drill…....didn't even realize there was such a thing. Its amazing how you can want something before you know it exist.


----------



## TechRedneck

A while back there was a discussion on the new Stanley 92. I ordered one on Amazon for around $68 and am finally getting around to posting some pics.









your typical money shot.










Here is a shot of the sole. It was square out of the box, iron was in pretty good shape and easily honed. Sole polished up in around 10-15 minutes, not a lot of work to get her to my specifications of functional about 45 minutes cleaning off the shipping gunk, honing and adjusting.

I like the fact it can be used as a bull nose plane as well for cleanup in corners. Aside from the sharp edges along the top (where you hold the thing) this is pretty solid and well worth it if you need a little shoulder for tenon cleanup.

I will modify and round off the top corners when the mood hits me.


----------



## TechRedneck

Here is my little family for now (father's day you know). Nothing like Don's family but all are users and used.


----------



## ShaneA

Happy fathers day fellas.

Don, once you have start the addition to the west wing of your shop….THEN you have a problem. : )

The new 92 has quite a different look than the vintage.


----------



## TechRedneck

Here is a little guy I picked up for $10. Had a bath in Evaporust and a trip to the wire wheel. The mouth is a little big but is surprisingly a nice performer for general block work. I like it better than the #110 because of the adjuster in the back.

There has been little discussion about Pittsburgh Planes here on the thread, Not real high quality but solid. I have been looking at a #4 for $25 at a local antique store but figured I would save for some planes I need.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mike, congrats on the good #92! Nice action shot and group pic, too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good luck pickin', Don. Happy Day to all as well!

Here's my Pop in front of completed shop facade (before last piece). Eaves Done!


----------



## TechRedneck

Smitty:

Big place! gonna hold a lot of tools.


----------



## lysdexic

That is a big building Smiity. But guessing from your previous pics, your shop takes up the space to the right of the garage door. How'd I do?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nailed. To the right is the workspace, the rest has a couple lumber racks and misc 'storage.' others might call it all junk, I think.


----------



## bhog

Smitt whats up with the 2×4's ? Please dont tell me they are holding up your gutter boards….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Until those eaves are built out for soffit (with structure added then) yes, they're keeping things straight and level. Couldn't sister to the bulding rafters, they ended at the plate. Don't trust straps only, want 2×4 returns then the bottom can be buttoned up. Until then, red neck porch posts.


----------



## bandit571

Photos from the Yard Sale Days @ Jackson Center, Ohio.









The two little Block planes @ $3 ea. Looked into a box marked 25 cents each, and found a screwdriver with a fluted, red, wooden handle And these two items









Saw set has MERITTOOL stamped on the handle, no markings on the "jointer". That made $.75 from that box. So, what could I get from it to make an even dollar bill?









Just another big screwdriver? Not quite…









stamped into the "barrel" MILLER"S FALLS Co. Greenfield MASS. MADE IN USA No. 61A PATENTED MAR. 30 1926. So, that made things an even dollar bill from the little cardboard box.


----------



## donwilwol

Ok bandit your a bad influence. I just bought a craftsman #4, corrugated sides, plastic knob and tote, still in the box with the booklet and marketing stuff. Maybe now I can find out about the corrugated sides.

Few other. Misc planes including a low knob #5 1/2 for $5.

Looks like you did well as well.


----------



## rmoore

Here are my pickings from a trip to the flea market Saturday. 
A Bailey Stanley No. 35. $10.








A Stanley Two Tone No. OH4 $15.








A Millers Falls No. 4 Bull Nose Rabbet Plane $4. Bought on a whim. Didn't know what brand it was.








Happy Fathers Day to me!!


----------



## bhog

Smitt I could tell was just giving ya a hard time.I build for a living and could have saved ya a couple headaches /steps ,too late now.But its kinda like gramps always said "Theres many ways to do it @&&hole" He had a way with words.

The Great Bandito & Don, you guys are gettin too good of deals.And Don you should prob send me that # 5 1/2 so you dont have too much on your plate.He He

Ron good scores also.That trans may be a fun one…


----------



## thedude50

any of you guys have an answer for the plane stop question i had ?

the tops of bench one is done and they look damn good. the goal was 3.5 inches they finished at 3.57 I made my goal. the other one i hope finishes at 4 inches or so.

I am still going to be selling off all my sell able planes so if you guys are looking for something you think i may have please ask. i have several bedrocks for sale.

How Many of you have Read the Anarchist Tool Chest ? The Moxon Book That The Schwarz wrote ? and what else have you been reading I am curious. I am reading tatc and I think it is funny that Chris and I are in nearly the same Boat. January first i MADE A DECISION THAT Ai WAS GOING TO BE SPENDING 80 pERCENT OF MY SHOP MONEY ON WOOD AND THAT INSTEAD OF TOOLS i WAS GOING TO START MAKING AS MANY PROJECTS AS HUMANLY possible. oops I have stuck to this as close as I can. I have a shop full of wood a shop with a ton of tools more than enough to do what i have always strived to do Make things. reading the book as affirmed my position as the right choice for me. Soon I will be done with the benches and will be working on a full time endeavor of making chairs for the garden and I will be making the best stuff I can. I will be doing commission work I have 3 orders I told the people it would get done after the bench builds are done.

I spent a day with john ormsby and learned of a microwave glue dryer that lets your glue be unclamped in 10 minutes. I will be doing that it eliminates the clamping time which i see as down time. I don't think i will be emptying my shop the way Chris has but i am no longer going to be collecting new tools just to collect. I am curious if any of this pertains to you guys please let me know what you think.


----------



## waho6o9

http://logancabinetshoppe.com/blog/2010/05/episode-22/

about 19 minutes into the video for the planning stop Dude50.


----------



## Mosquito

I acquired a few planes this weekend, but one was a birthday present today from my parents (a transitional of unknown origin) and then I got a #110 with a broken adjustment wheel, a #110 replica (don't know who by yet) a plane that had a broken cap, also unknown origin, got a tiny Stanley plane (about 1.5" long maybe, I think it's a 101, but haven't looked that hard yet) and a #7 sized Fulton wood plane. All of these (except the transitional from my parents) came from my grandfather, and some of them from his father. So that's pretty cool.

Also hit up a few antique shops in town by the cabin and saw a few, including a Craftsman #4 size with the corrugated sides like Bandit had not too long ago (I think it was Bandit?) But they wanted $45 for it, and I wasn't in the mood to try to mess around. Otherwise everything else I found was fairly high, including one place wanting $100 for a type 18 or 19 Stanley #7… which seemed quite high to me…. anywho, pictures later, I guess


----------



## lysdexic

When they say *sneak* up on a piston fit, that certainly has *NO* connotation on speed. It is slow going. I have blog entries to catch up on aye?

But this is pretty encouraging.


----------



## ShaneA

I was just thinking it was time for a bench update Scott. Bravo, it is looking awesome. I am waiting for the big reveal as patiently as possible.


----------



## donwilwol

nice Scott. Slow is ok when the quality looks like that.

My flea market finds are here, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/38940

Ron, that #35 looks like it could use some help. We'll want to see progression on those.

Smitty, looks like the shop is coming along nicely. Is there storage in that cricket?


----------



## mochoa

Scott, educate me on the stub tenons, is that all that is needed to join the legs to the top? Also are you going to draw bore those? Or do they work in conjunctoin with bolts through the top stretcher into the top?


----------



## mochoa

Scott those legs look amazing by the way.

Anthony contrats on the Veritas router, you can go wrong with that, and you cant beat that fence. You got to give it to veritas for inovation and quality.

Don that wall of planes is impressive.


----------



## lysdexic

double post….wierd.


----------



## mochoa

Tech, I just got my 92 today and I have to say I am very happy with it, square and sharp. Slices end grain right out of the box. I like the shape, I find it fits the hand pretty well and the sharp corners are barley worth mentioning.


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio, #3 is correct. The stub tenons resist horizontal forces only and are not glued. The slabs will be lagged to the top stretchers with Spax screws. I have not pre-drilled for those yet.


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio, would the #92 be a substitute for a medium shoulder plane or is it smaller?


----------



## planepassion

Don,

I know your cherry tote and handle post was a little ways back but, man alive, you did good work. The cherry really looks good against the black metal.

Lacking your turning and tote-making skills I picked up a set from Bill Rittner for my SB #7C. Wanted rosewood replacements for my keeps-breaking-on-me original, but Bill wasn't satisfied with the quality of the rosewood he could source. So cherry it was, and I love the look…and the feel.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon- Coulda used your eyes and ideas. Building not framed quite right, and the wall wasn't flush / plumb all the way across the face. Getting done what's done got us to through roofing, the top priority. It'll be great and solid, but there's more to do.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a formidable wall Don.

Smitty the shop looks great.

Congrats on all the acquisitions this weekend fellas.

Man that bench is going to be magnificent Scott.


----------



## SamuelP

I have missed a lot.

I was in Ashville, NC. I met my Dad so he could spend his first Fathers Day with my 3 year old little girl. Just so happens it was at a MWTCA National meet. Tons of great stuff there you will never see any where else.

I will post a few pics later on of my dads Fathers Day gifts to me.

That tote and knob look great DON. Great proportions and color.


----------



## ksSlim

Great scores over the weekend guys. Wish we had similar sources in Ks.


----------



## lysdexic

Sam, the MWTCA was in Asheville!? Damn. That is my home town and I am just down the road. I had no idea. Disappointing.


----------



## SamuelP

It was a great show. Check the web site, they have one in Raleigh later this year. Worth a visit.


----------



## mochoa

Scott, the 92 is 3/4", the big 1" shoulder plane would be the 93 which they dont sell yet in the new Sweetheart Planes.


----------



## chrisstef

Im also able to report back on the new #92. I was able to fit 8 tenons in record time. The back end of the plane does dig into my palm just a bit but overall i couldnt be happier. I even left my tenons almost a 1/4" thick so i could really put the #92 through the paces and it performed great. Its got my stamp of approval.


----------



## Mosquito

This is what I got this weekend…
This from my parents:









And these from my Grandfather




































Apart from a #110 on one (broken one) and the wooden one (has a 'The Fulton 29' marked on it) none are marked, and I'm not quite sure what they are. Any thoughts?


----------



## ITnerd

A bunch of nice planes Mos - that 'The Fulton' jointer is making my heart beat fast. Only 2 known examples per AWP volume 4, both with Sandusky blades - Unrated due to rarity. Neither were a jointer.

Fulton was a Sears line made by Sargent I beleive - but those were mostly metal planes. The only Pic I can even find of another 'The Fulton' woodie was sold on Ebay in 2007 and it was a Jack (#13).

Since the chamfering, handle, lines and numbering seem consistent, its likely a rebadged Sandusky for a hardware/goods store. Does anyone know anything else about 'The Fulton' line?

I need more pictures to officially begin the Coveting Process.


----------



## Mosquito

This is about the best I've got for now, will have to take better pictures when I get home (and maybe buy a safe…)



















Also, not sure what this part means "per AWP volume 4"?


----------



## ITnerd

Sorry about the obscure acronymns. AWP v4 is this book, its the wood plane equivalent of PTMPIA  v1 & v2.

All great reference tomes on American planes - highly recommended, and guaranteed to scare the wife or girlfriend. Although mine only really cracked when the marking gauge book arrived.

Speaking of reference tomes, if anyone has a copy of Ken Roberts 'Wooden Planes in 19th Century America' for sale, please send me a PM.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for that info Chris, I've been looking for a good book for plane references, so I might just have to pick that up (The other two are a bit spendy, though)

Oh hey, I just noticed it's published in Lakeville, MN!


----------



## donwilwol

it would be great to find an in depth book on metal planes as well, even if it was just the common brands such as stanley, millers falls, sargent and such. I know supertools is a great resource, but it only for the Stanley and bedrock lines. Pick up a 4 square or Handyman and your off searching again. oldtoolheaven.com/bench/bench.htm
is ok for Millers falls, but thats about all I've found.


----------



## donwilwol

last day for free shipping at Lee Valley so I ordered my first replacement blade for any Stanley bench plane. I ordered a Hock for the new #5 1/2. I'm not crazy about the flat top, but i'm not crazy about the Rob Crossman written across the IBC either, plus with free shipping and the price difference, the hock was cheaper enough to convince me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh good, it will be great to hear your opinion on the Hock irons Don. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mosquito

likewise to Tony.


----------



## lysdexic

Yea, the wife let me down on fathers day. I had to take matters into my own hands and take advantage of the free shipping.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice progress shots, Scott!


----------



## RGtools

Did the same with my wife this weekend Scott…though mine was more of a brokered deal. She got a hat, I got a Skew Rabbet plane; needed to cut the registration rabbets for my dovetailed toolchest.

Veritas wish list…complete. Ah, the beauty of compromise in a marriage.


----------



## Dcase

Don, there is a good book out on metal planes but it must be out of print or something because its really expensive..

The book is.. Roger Smiths Patent Transitional & Metallic Planes Vol 2 http://www.amazon.com/Patented-Transitional-Metallic-Planes-America/dp/0940458055


----------



## donwilwol

to expensive for me Dan.


----------



## ITnerd

Hey All, its 88 dollars direct from the Author at this link. Not quite sure why it's so expensive on Amazon. Still not cheap, but alot better than 150.

You can also ask the author a 1 time question, for a small fee, if you're dying to know without spending the green.

I try answer when I can, but sadly all my reference books except American Wooden Planes are crated for an impending move.


----------



## RGtools

Keep an eye on the amazon price. I bet it drops after a while. Krenovs books seem to have an annual spike in price as well for some reason I can't seem to account for.


----------



## bhog

Smitt I know the types,they can be fun.If I can be of any help let me know.


----------



## lysdexic

Ryan, did you order this one?


----------



## thedude50

where do they sell those at scott i need a rabit plane


----------



## ShaneA

Don, is that a 2 1/4" hock? If so, i have one, my only aftrrmarket bade. They make those in house and qc is questionable at best. The one i have is a ways out of flat. Hope you get a good one! I need to order something, maybe a marking gauge from lv. Is the dual better than the single? Any thoughts?


----------



## Mosquito

Shane, I was close to buying a dual marking gauge today but I stopped myself, since there are other things I want first…

In case anyone had any information and might be able to help, I started a thread specific to that wood body plane I posted earlier: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/38978


----------



## lysdexic

Lance - that pic is from the Lee Valley catologue.

Shane - do you have brad point bits. I have theirs and love them. How about a saddle square or dovetail marker? I recently started using their flush cut saw. I like it but wish i got the double sided one. My marking guage is a Tite Mark but I have heard good reviews on the Veritas double. They have so much cool stuff.

I ordered the above rabbet plane.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah a few sets of brad points, got me the veritas double side flush cut saw (pretty sweet). Thinking about the dovetail markers and the marking gauge, so I can fully embarass myself w/ some hand cut dts. Oh the agony!


----------



## thedude50

the problem i see with the veritas dual marking guage is simple it has a space of a quarter of an inch between the marks because of the rod size. I think having the pin or cutter on one line is better as you dont have to mark past your stop point making marks that will show beyond where you finish the mortice my mARPLES MARKING GUAGE DOS NOT HAVE THIS PROBLEM.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, my current blade is 2 5/16 and has some wiggle room, so I went with the 2 3/8". Lee Valley didn't list the 2 1/4". I figured for a 16th, I have a grinder if need be, but I think I'm good.

I have the veritas single marking gauge and like it so far. I haven't used it much, so my opinion my not be very solid.

ITnerd, $88 for a book is still to much for me.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice I think you will be in good shape Don. There is such low demand for the 2 1/4", they probably fall short of the others.

Since I am a toolaholic…I went for the single gauge marker a 14° and 1:6 saddle markers. I love to buy stuff : ) I know I am not alone in that.


----------



## lysdexic

Yes Shane. You are alone. How can you not see that? :^)


----------



## SamuelP

DAN!!! You better be the high bidder on this the world will not be right.


----------



## SamuelP

Or this one.


----------



## TechRedneck

I was in a good mood one day and bought the veritas single marking gauge, dovetail saw and dovetail marker.

They work well together for a dovetail noob like me. Solid quality and simple to use. I still have to practice more, but the first through dovetails went fine… Now the half blind? More practice..


----------



## thedude50

would you guys please chime in on my last post I am very curious what you guys have to say.


----------



## thedude50

actually that would be two or three posts back on the Atc book


----------



## Mosquito

just flattened the back and sharpened up the 101 I got this weekend… it's a fun little thing


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

TATC is entertaining and presented some positions I don't readily embrace. Other parts of it still resonate months after reading it. Specifically, I like the ideas associated with chests (time capsule, passing it on, total capability in a box) but I don't wish to work out of one. Ikea is yuck, but I'm not apolitical, grow my own food, nor am I anti-business. Don't wish to have too many tools, but I've already got more than what would fit in a chest. I like having the set of bench planes vs. a couple, for example.

I bought an old chest at auction that needs work, and I'll get it into fighting shape for some of my tools as a trial. Maybe outfit it to give to one of my sons or my daughter, who knows. And I'll keep building things designed to last.


----------



## RGtools

Yes Scott, I finally ponied up for a really proper tool. The Clark and Williams was a bit rich for my blood at a little over 16 months worth of tool savings. By all accounts this is a very solid tool, and I look forward to using it.

In the mean time.


----------



## ShaneA

Never read it Lance. I just like to make sawdust. Handtools or powertools, doesnt matter to me. Just want to make stuff that myself and others will like. So no chest for me, it would have to be the size of a large shed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I like that answer, Shane.


----------



## DaddyZ

RG - Nice Video !!

Mosquito - Nice Little Plane, Big Shavings !!

Shane - Of course you are alone, None of us ever want new tools !!

Dude - Never read the Atc Book


----------



## donwilwol

its the only woodworking book I ever read and sold.


----------



## bandit571

Stopped on the way home this morning and spent $60. Just a tease, for now…







another one?









And, a mystery plane,









Let's see…..Stanley BEDROCK 606, with Sweetheart Iron, a Stanley Sweetheart S4, and a 13.5 inch long jack. jack plane's iron has a BIG diamond stamped in it. Large hole in the iron is at the top. No frog adjuster screw. Lateral is a tight "V" shape.

( Have more pictures of each, IF anyone wants to see them….)


----------



## mochoa

Bandit nice score.

I think tool chests are beautiful, and would be pretty cool to make, but I'm not sold on them being the best way to store and have access to my tools. If I was really inspired to make one, it would be for the kids toys which they could use as a fist coffe table in the future.

Ryan, cant wait to see your rabbet plane in action. That skewed iron and double rod fence are key.

On the subject of rabbet planes, I played around with my Craftsman 78 the other day and was able to tweak it into some pretty good results. The key was to really crank down on the fence rod to get it tight. I stuck a hex key in the little whole in the rod to crank it. Once I did that the fence didnt wiggle at all and I got a nice rabbet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur, that's good news RE: the #78. I use an awl / punch that's in a rack at the back of the bench to do the tightening. A nail works, too. Now if Stanley were to update the #78 and re-issue it with a slight skew…


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Smitty, the other key was setting it to take a thicker shaving. More of a Jack plane shaving than a smoother shaving. Makes for quick work.

A new Sweethart Stanley rabbet would be crazy Smitty. Like Schwarz said on his blog about the 92, they got that one right and it gives you hope about what they might produce in the future.


----------



## racerglen

Bandit !
You're going to drive us all CRAZY !
Just stopped on the way home and spent $60 !

Stop stopping for a couple of days at least would you "?
;-)

Nice, very nice haul.
I've never met an S series yet, just the pics..


----------



## ShaneA

Nice Bandit, love the looks of the S4 plane.


----------



## Dcase

Sam, No, I did not bid on those Keen Kutters… They looked really nice though.

Smitty, Stanley updating the #78 and re-issue with a slight skew? You mean a Stanley #289?  The Dude had one he was selling I think… Way to much for my budget but if they do re-issue a rabbet plane I think the #289 would be a good choice.


----------



## RGtools

I think I looked at about every reference on toolboxes that I could find before I got started. For my shop and the way I work a traditional toolchest just fit; The Schwarz had several good points about building one, but as near as I can tell never went into any detail as to why to build that particular form. That is both a good and a bad thing.

As far as limiting tools. I collect here and there like any hand tool junkie. But I do not want to end up like gramps did, he has filled the shop with hundreds/thousands of cheap tools that don't work. They suck up space and money, both luxuries I cannot afford to squander. As far as my user tools are concerned I am picky about quality and utility, if the tool does not pull it's weight it does not belong in my toolchest. Of course my configuration and final tool list are going to differ from TATC; in other words, the most potent peice of advice in the book is the first two words: Disobey Me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, sounds good! You want to fill them in, or should I?

^ Ditto to what Ryan says re: NO JUNK.


----------



## lysdexic

Nicely said Sir Ryan.


----------



## Brit

I thought that was you in that video Ryan. I said to myself "Damn, he's just got that rabbet plane and already he's using it like it was an extension of his arm. The boys got skills." Then I thought, "Hang on a minute, when did Ryan get a wagon vise?"


----------



## RGtools

The plane is not here yeat and I did not win the lottery yet Andy…but you can rest assured that if I do Jameel Abrahm, Thomas Lie Nielsen, and the fella's at Clark and Williams will get to know me quite well.

DL Barrett and sons won't be left our either.

I still need to post the sliding DT vid you requested ages ago…did I mention time being one of the valuable assets I seem to not have in spades?


----------



## bhog

Bandito--nice scores my friend, I am actually happy that you took our advice and went back to snag those.

I have a few tool boxes,mostly Craftsman ones.They are nice to have and in theory will keep you nice and organized,but in reality I either cant find it in the drawer or on a bench.I am always needing to clean up -just dont do a thorough job. anybody else ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The bench and wall cabinets are great for me. Knowing where things go and having them (very) near the bench is everything. There's a second wall cabinet in the works, too. Just don't know if a toolchest will work the same way / be as used and useful, but we'll see. I've had toolboxes but they were much smaller than what would hold saws, handplanes, chisels, etc. in the way a traditional chest holds all that stuff (and more).


----------



## RGtools

The other deciding factor for me was floor space vs wall space…My shop is funky. Windows doors and a really poorly placed support post make most of my wall space a challange to use. Giving up a 24"x43" chunk of floor space on the other hand is quite doable. We all have different challenges and interests, as a result our perfect shops are only perfect to their maker.

This is why I think it pays to keep an open mind and do a fair amount of research.

I also like the straigthforward nature of this style of chest. It can be reconfigured quickly as my tastes change and should be a rapid, yet lasting build. Not that another form could not use the same mantra.

Smitty, your bench is awesome. Dan your wall storage is beautiful and airy. Don, you have a crapton of awesome vintage tools stored in a fairly small space. You all approached you problems differently and are all quite content with your solutions because they work for you. I look forward to letting you know how this approach works out for me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Wow, we ain't had a Manifesto in a long time! Well said, Ryan, and I couldn't agree with you more re: different approaches to our workspaces and work habits!


----------



## donwilwol

I have a couple of tool chest. One sits behind my drill press and holds my drill press paraphernalia. I actually like the way this is situated. Another sits a little ways from it. Here is what I don't like.

Once you sit a chest against the wall, the space above it becomes pretty much unusable. Mine both sits under a window so that problem is eliminated (well, not eliminated but you know what I mean). The second thing is once I close the lid I have a habit of sitting things on the top. Murphy's law, once you sit something on top, you'll need something inside. The drill press keeps me from sitting things on top of that chest, but the big one always has something on top it.


----------



## bandit571

Mystery Plane??? Might be a Franckenplane? Frog has a "Union" look to it. The iron has a Diamond Edge stamp on it's backside.. base is 13.5" long. Lever cap is a plain one, with an old "Keyhole" mounting hole. A few looks…









Brass wheel..









Froggie…









Lever cap and blades









Detail on iron..

As for Toolboxes…









Mr. Kennedey Says: "Quityerbitchen"


----------



## lysdexic

Who is up for this?


----------



## lysdexic

This is a beautiful plane that I couldn't resist. I just couldn't.


----------



## Mosquito

That is a beautiful plane Scott (the second one )


----------



## donwilwol

for sure its a good looker.


----------



## donwilwol

and to be honest, those buck rogers are starting to grow on me.


----------



## rmoore

Okay, I was wrong. After cleaning the bull nose plane I found out it is a Stanley. It has "Stanley Rule & Level Co" in an arc stamped on the iron. I'm trying to figure out a date on this. I found a website, http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/stan-bpl/bailey-types.htm , that says Stanley put that logo on the iron in 1872- 1873. However, it sounds like they are referring to larger planes. Anyone have any clues? I posted a picture of it on post #14509.


----------



## thedude50

Thanks for your answers . I dont think a big box on the floor is for me either yet we may be moving to Scotland in a few years and if we do I will have to either sell off all my tools and pack my hand tools into a crate of some sort. I do like the Duncan Phyphe Wall tool Chest and this other one I have a photo of on my desktop a piano maker from over a hundred years ago. I do like the idea of being mobile in a time of need but hate the Idea of offing all my tools just to move except of coarse my habd tools which dont care what voltage the country is wired in . I think the thing that TATC says to me that i needed to here was build build build no more tool collecting. well I taks some exception to the no collecting i love vintage Quality tools and will alway have high end tools in the shop but do i need a hundred and fifty hand planes I dont think i do any more , I do love having the whole set of a makers planes like my full set of bedrocks and soon my full set of LN planes yes i STILL COLLECT BUT NOW THE FOCUS IS ON THE BUILD


----------



## donwilwol

Ron, I think the logo use was Stanley wide. So when a logo changed it changed on all tools, including planes. So the date should be close.


----------



## SamuelP

Question of the day--

There is a tone of contempt for Tool Collectors, specifically on this thread. Yes I said the C word.

I have my ideas about why , but I would like to understand this more.

Sooo….

Why is COLLECTOR a bad word?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't like to think my primary purpose for having SW bench planes, for example, is to have them on a shelf in a mancave, not used. My tools and I are a working set.

Well…

There's that #204 steel block that's not very useful. And that label scraper. And the Craftsman #5 with decal.

But, you get the picture.


----------



## donwilwol

Sam, I think its a perception that collectors drive the price up. I think for most of us here, its more sarcasm than reality. Most of use have stepped over that line to some degree. I collect hand planes, that makes me a collector. Its pretty obvious.

But, I think the dislike really comes from someone who just collects. Most of us started as users, liked tools and it grew from a fondness. Like Smitty, all of mine where purchased with the intent to use. For me that was true untill I bought that boxed craftsman last week end.


----------



## dbray45

Sam - I agree with both Smitty and Don. I have been acquiring tools of late because when I retire, tool purchases will be about done - won't have the money. I would love to buy tools that are in reasonable to nice condition but their prices are through the roof so I buy tools that are marginal at best.

Even though Don says he is a collector, he takes tools that are in pretty poor condition and fixes them up, The collectors I have seen don't do this, they spend a lot to get the "pretty" pieces up front. I think I would put Don in more of a restorer category because the tools are as functional as new (or better) when he is done cleaning them up.

Now the folks that paint (not engrave) pictures on their tools, I have no time for them.


----------



## donwilwol

ditto on the painting. I'm all for embellishment. Take a tool and fancy it up so when your using it you can smile even more…yes. Turn a tool into a mantel piece….no.

Checkering a knob and tote is still on my to-do list.


----------



## racerglen

Don, does that mean the metalic blue paint I mistakenly bought to refurb my gifted #4 and the 9 and a half cap is actualy acceptable ?
;-)

NNNah..it's coming off the cap, I'll do a more thoughrough search now for the closest I can get to the 
dark royal blue.
(BUT..when I get home there should be a picture first of what is supposedly a dark blue ….thats closer to electric blue..dang Ford colors anyway..our sales mgr just got a new GMC Duramax rig..it's a lot closer in color )


----------



## donwilwol

acceptable is relative, although I personally like your idea better Glen.


----------



## ksSlim

IMHO; Some COLLECT to have and in the process deplete the source of supply for those of us that acquire to use.
Owing 20 to 220 planes MIGHT qualify as collecting but if you use planes to make shavings on most projects, you're a user, not a collector. I admit that I've skied the slope and caught the T-bar back up. My CRS syndrome requires owing several of the same model block planes to facilitate finding one during an active project. At end of project, during clean-up, all participants are returned to the till.


----------



## mochoa

Ryan, no knock on the tool chests, It sounds like a chest is the best storage solution for you. I kind of wish I had a good reason to make one.

I didnt pick up on any negative connotations in the word collector, I think in the beginning collectors convince themselves that they need each of the planes they are buying but there comes a breaking point where you have to say, "you know, I'm just buying it because I like it". And so ribbing someone about being a collector is like poking fun at that internal struggle they have going on. That's my perspective anyway.

Now what Don does is different. I think it is what Scott called "A rescuer of lost planes" or something to that effect. Don is multiplying the value of the planes he has restored so it's kind of like a retirement plan for him.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And the element of 'losing' good tools from the market, as Don said, to people who collect vs. use, is aggravating to think about. But it's free market at it's finest - got the cash, have the need, get the tool. Towards that end, thank goodness for the internet marketplace because I would not have know about or been able to assemble the toolset I have today if it weren't for on-line buying and selling.

How 'bout a litmus test, ala Jeff Foxworthy? 'If you own 75 or more #5 jack planes, you're a collector."


----------



## Dcase

I am a collector and I spend more time collecting and tuning old tools then I do building….. There I said it.


----------



## SamuelP

The main reason I am curious is because my dad is a collector/ user/ dealer. My whole life he has made a reasonable living selling old tools and for a portion using them as a carpenter.

I have learned my appreciation for old tools from him and his associates who collect and sell old tools. I was just a t a Tool Meet in Asheville, NC and the whole time I had the Collector word resonating in my head. As if all these guys were bad. And honestly I did not meet one guy who did not use the tools they sold. For example; there is a guy by the name of Phil Baker. I am looking at his display of hand saws and talking to him and remembering that this guy knows how to use every single one of his saws and does. He restores and sharpens saws as well.

From my perspective; these guys that I have known for a long time take advantage of the fact that they can make money at something they love to do. And they are really good at finding the tools and have established the connections that any of us only wish we had.

Basically; I think you would be hard pressed to find a Collector that did not use tools himself and appreciated them.

Looking back this should have been a forum topic. Sorry for hi-jacking the thread.


----------



## SamuelP

Try going to a tool collector meet some time. The prices beat the hell out of Flea-bay. My dad gave me a nice #4c low knob that just needs sharpening. He had $30 on it and from what I saw it was in the higher range from comparable planes. Plus they are like museums you can touch all the stuff at.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sam, it's a good topic to put in the Epic Thread. And you dont' see Al complaining! ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

were is Al. I sent him a PM and got nothing. Hope he is ok.


----------



## SamuelP

Where is Al? His opinion would be good.


----------



## mochoa

I predict that Al will emerge one day with a completed wormy chestnut cabinet and workbench.


----------



## Mosquito

I must admit that I did buy a plane that was painted (so the damage was already done?) I did sharpen it and make a few shavings, though, because it was the first wood body (and until recently, only) that I had. It now sits on my blanket chest in the living room (and will likely work its way into my shop once I have one).

Otherwise all my planes were purchased with the intent to use them. I don't think I really have any "collectors" pieces anyhow…


----------



## AnthonyReed

This thread can be hijacked??? I'll be damned.

+1 on missing Al.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al is okay, I heard from him a couple weeks ago. He's got enough going on professionally that LJ had to take a hiatus. He hates it, but it is what it is. He'll be back, like Maur says, with a wormy chestnut linen press in tow…


----------



## donwilwol

that's good to hear.


----------



## carguy460

Wow…I took a "vacation" for a week and came back to a plethora of posts to catch up on! Please forgive my late question and ignorance…

Don - a hundred posts ago you posted a picture of a wood plane with an odd shaped tote…and I don't know how to describe it properly but the iron was angled towards the tote…so I'm assuming that you pull that plane instead of push it?? I don't know that I've seen one like that…


----------



## RGtools

2nd smitty on Al's Jedi-like Return…it's going to be awhile though.

I can't say I don't occasionally "collect" an old tool. I did not need the horned scrub, I had a metal one that works just fine. I wanted it and the story that went with it (I now use that more than the metal one though).

Usually when I grab a "duplicate" tool, I do one of two things: Rehab it and sell it (or give it to a friend) or justify it by placing it in the mobile kit….or set it up differently…or just put it on the wall to look pretty…it's always nice to have a spare…right?

Crap, I have a problem just like everyone else in here.


----------



## lysdexic

Sam,
I know exactly what you mean about the negative connotation of collector that is subliminal here. Also, I agree that users and collectors are usually the same people. I have done some collecting recently and I need to be more like Al and make no apologies. But like Ryan, I need to get rid of some duplicates.

I sure wish that I had gone to the tool meet in Asheville!

Al is around and I expect he will rejoin us soon. He won't be able to stand it.


----------



## Mosquito

I only have one (two?) duplicate and that's #5's. I've got a Keen Kutter K5, and a low knob Stanley Bailey. My intent is to eventually set one up as a jack, and maybe one as a large smoother. Or maybe just two different cambers for irons


----------



## donwilwol

aggressive jack, not so aggressive jack. Justification is justification.


----------



## Mosquito

I've still yet to successfully sharpen a camber onto my K5… might have to have a fair bit of practice with that… I don't have a grinder so it takes a while to get there for me


----------



## donwilwol

send it to me I'll put the initial camber on it for you.


----------



## JayT

My definition of a collector is someone who purchases an item with no intention of using it or ever allowing it to be used for its designed purpose. They only own it for the purpose of showing it off or stroking their own ego. I do have negative feelings toward those types of people, as they are depriving someone else that could make good use of that item.

That is very different from someone who loves what they buy and want to use it-I don't care how many they own. This type of person will very often own and use something for a while and then sell or pass it on to someone else who can also enjoy it.


----------



## ksSlim

Well said JayT


----------



## ITnerd

I fall into Dans boat - a chunk of my tools are users, but there is a good pile that is not. I spend an equal amount of time fiddling with woodworking projects, as I do hunting rare old woodies and metalbodied planes. Ok, and marking guages.

The tools hunted when I'm in user vs. collector mode are entirely different. I'm looking for very old, rare and minty planes in collector mode, to fill out my collection. I'm looking for solid, worn, well-priced, usable tools when I'm in user mode.

Net is, in my experience collectors and users want 2 different things in a tool; and collectors also do a fair bit of owning and passing along. I say if our lights are on, we've got a little in savings, and our families are fed - pursue happiness as you see fit.

My 2 cents, & 26 inches of User…10 bucks, aw yeah:









Don, I have another jointer that looks even more like a donkey chew; can you point me to your blog/project page where you go in detail about how you restore these woodies? I couldn't find it during my glance this AM - thanks Sir!


----------



## donwilwol

here it is Chris. http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/29147


----------



## Mosquito

Anyone have a lead on a scrub plane (#40 sized) lever cap? I'd like to fix up the one I got from my grandfather, and the lever cap (Screw cap?) is broken in half…


----------



## donwilwol

carguy460, I'm not sure I know what plane you're refering to. If its this one, its a horned smoother. You push it like a Stanley. If its not this one, I don't own any planes you pull. DO I need one?


----------



## donwilwol

here the pic carguy460


----------



## ShaneA

I really dont see the term collecter as a bad word per se. True they help drive up prices. But I guess its his/her money, spend it however they please. Use the tool dont, use the tool whatever….I guess I prefer them on a mantel compared to rusting away in a barn somewhere.

I think the collecter term is used to tease people on this thread about not using the plane or being a bit of a hoarder. All in good natured fun of course. There are a lot worse things someone could be accused of.


----------



## TechRedneck

I look for old tools to use and restore. Lately I have passed on some planes if I feel that I won't use it, thinking I would save the budget for tools I can actually use or… To by WOOD.

That said, guys like Don bring old tools back from the brink and actually add to the available pool. I see that as a promotion of the craft.

But.. Just remember that avid collectors spend the time and money to gather tools and at least keep them from degrading or rusting further. Then.. Eventually they decide to sell them off or the kids inherit them and don't realize what they have. I am sure each of us would be happy to take those tools off the hands of the family! Junior would rather have a new X box, iPad or a new car.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, I'm gonna have to say I had better luck with Hock Irons than you did. This is the new $5 #5 1/2 with the Hock Iron right out of the package. First shots are pine, last 2 are oak. I should also note I have yet to flatten anything on the plane (frog or sole), I just had time to get it back together and test it. I will need to open the mouth just a little I think.


----------



## ShaneA

Its a beauty Don. Glad to hear you got a good one. Pretty sure its only the 2 1/4" that has concerns. Really love the low knob. You found an amazing deal on that one. I am a bit envious…


----------



## thedude50

I am a dealer not a collector I like to trade in tools it is a lot of fun it does not bring as much cash as one would think. instead it has helped me pick through lots of nice tools and i keep the best ones i get. some i will keep because of who restored it like my 605 I got from don. I agree that a lot of people who restore planes are good for the hobby but i have now refocused on buying some new tools that will hold their value. So I buy Lie Nielsen because they hold their value or they climb in value. The Hock looks like it will work I just cant stand the flat top .

I am looking for a nice tool chest design it must hang on the wall and it must hold two full sets of hand planes well the bench planes any way. I am hoping to make it really soon as the benches are finished which I am working on Daily Ill do some more tomorrow I did take the day off today . too damn Hot at 110 the shop temp the other day is was 125 in the shop I get a lot of residual heat i think i am going to insulate the shop as soon as I can and I am adding a bunch of lights to the shop this weekend it will help with filming and photography.


----------



## lysdexic

That's a gorgeous plane Don. You have awesome lighting on your porch for photographs as your planes always look great.


----------



## racerglen

Don't say I didn't warn you ! Although in this shot it does apear more purple than blue..









And yes it's getting stripped ..
Another issue..









Sometime in the past someone ground down the roller/washer on the lateral I guess to fit a blade with a smaller slot. More hunting parts.

Oh, and many trips to the stationary belt sander later, still no flat sole on the #4..








and the sides are worse..









I'm thinking my youngest will be getting a user #4 shortly, not sure how much more effort I'm willing to put into this puppy..more flattening, rust cleanup on the lateral and lever cap, one coat of BLO on the wood so far, and still body rust inside to deal with..froggy actualy has come out good, and the brass is shiney..like shiney..
Now where the …is that paint guy..


----------



## chrisstef

Glen, it looks like the previoud owner was a Mopar guy …. sure looks Plum Crazy to me!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That #4 is a mess!


----------



## racerglen

Chris, that's supposedly a Ford color that I was sold to match the royal/navy/whatever blue the stanley guys used in that time..
Smitty, you nailed it..and it's got nothing to do with my friend who gave it to me..other than he ignored it in a metal outdoor shed for at least the last 13 years (he says he bought it new inthe '60s)
That's why we buy pre war stuff or at least try to..thats an example of how far Stanley production values slipped post war..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here's a random pic for a Thursday morning. Re-started work on the wall-hung tool cabinet last night after a few weeks' hiatus doing roof work. Smoothing cherry that was run through a lunchbox planer… wow, if anyone wanted proof as to the merit of planes! But, I digress. Refreshed the edge of the #4 1/2 and put it to work; it's a much better match up to cherry than the straight #4 (the mass was very welcomed!)


----------



## lysdexic

Yea Smitty, that is one thing that I have really come to appreciate. You think something is pretty darn flat and smooth coming out of a power planer until you run a jointer over it. I love doing that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

First passes and it sounded like I was running over a washboard! Feather light cuts, and worked on the Paul Sellers technique of lifting the plane by the tote on the return to keep the iron from dragging. I like it. Fast work, and wow. Scott, the figgin' surface was shiny it was so smooth!


----------



## lysdexic

washboard - exactly!

I posted a random pic a few months ago that was a board that I smoothed after sharpening. You can see the reflection of the sharpening jig. It didn't receive a comment but it was a late night post. I thought it was impressive and I'll try to find it again.


----------



## Sylvain

Paul Sellers recommend to flatten the sole with the plane under tension and demonstrates why.

http://paulsellers.com/2011/12/4-hand-smoothers-continued/
http://paulsellers.com/2011/12/4-planes-are-beautiful-to-use/


----------



## Dcase

Don, that 5 1/2 looks great… I love the early low knob types.


----------



## bandit571

Shipped out three planes this morning, and the Mailman dropped off a box for me. Inside this old cardboard box was a Sunday Paper worth of newspaper, and…. a Stanley Bailey #6 smooth bottom plane. A little dusty, but seems ready to use. Have a second #6 coming in about a week, a DE6 grooved bottom plane, with the hard rubber tote. That should take care of my #6 needs, don't you think???

Nearing an end to bidding, a FULTON #2?


> Listed as a "Luthier's plane"


?? Might a little small for a #2??


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, Fulton made a #2 size so its possible.

Since you are on a role here with buying planes how about you grab this one for your collection.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPERB-RARE-STANDARD-RULE-8-PATENTED-JOINTER-PLANE-LARGEST-SIZE-/221031813589?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337685d1d5#ht_843wt_1344

Its a few bucks but we only live once right?


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, if your looking for a #2 I found a nice one for you… http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultra-Rare-No-2-Size-Monks-Patent-Plane-/330751075525?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d024ce4c5#ht_5320wt_1344

Its a bit expensive for my blood….


----------



## bandit571

The #8 looks like something from the Royal Navy, back about 1916. Maybe the HMS Warspite? Or, maybe just call it the SMS Iron Dog? Too big, too much cash ( twice what I'm paying for rent on my house). Someone else can have it, with my compliments.

The price of that FULTON #2 started out low enough for me. Then things went downhill, fast. THREE SNIPERS were working at it. I dropped out at $14….....

HMS Standard Rule 8, Super Dreadnaught! LOL…


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, a lot of people wait till the last few hours to bid on things so its not always snipers at work. I always have to check on the items I bid on during the last few hours because thats when they seem to get the most activity.

The last Fulton #2 size I saw on ebay sold for a little over 60.00 I think.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

myebay apps also can be set up to email reminders / alerts when an item is ending…


----------



## Dcase

I see a plane I am interested in and right off the bat I will bid what I am willing to pay for it. If I get outbid then there is always next time. On the case of a plane that I REALLY want or one that does not come up often I still bid the most I will pay for it right on my first bid… If I loose at least I know I had bid the most I would pay so….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, that's pretty much where I'm at with the 'bay as well. Once in awhile I'll do the minimum as a shot in the dark, but only rarely does it work. When you really want sometihing, though, put in the most you're willing to pay to make it yours and let the chips fall…

Don't know why, but last week it was on a SW #70 box label scraper. Tried the min, around $10 I think, did a bidding war and it went for around $20. A day or so later, an identical scraper came up and I went with one big bid (my max plus a few dollars) and ended up being the only bidder, got it for $9.99… Whatever…


----------



## SamuelP

Only because you wanted it.


----------



## Dcase

I got a question for you guys… I recently won a Stanley #278 for cheap because it had been welded… It looks like the break that was welded was in the little finger hole but when it was brazed they brazed over the screw in the front in which would open/close the mouth as well as allow you to remove the front piece and do bull nose work. I am wondering how hard do you think it would be to remove the brazing? Can the brazing be melted off with extreme heat or do I need to use a dremmel and file?


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I'd use the dremmel or file method. Getting brazing of with heat can be challenging, unless you don't care about removing the whole fix.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I don't really care if the whole fix is removed but I will try and work around it… It will be a fun project thats for sure. Might have to use the Impact Driver again…

Smitty, if something has a min bid of 9.99 and you bid say 25.00 the auction stays at 9.99 until someone else bids so you can still win items for the min amount even if you bid a lot more… I have won a lot of stuff for the min bids when my bid was actually a lot higher.


----------



## Dcase

You can just go ahead and call me collector….. I'll embrace the name….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120934718311?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1127


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, i looked at that several times. I almost bid on that to. I'm glad you got it. It looks interesting.


----------



## SamuelP

A collector is a good name in my book.


----------



## Dcase

I think I put 25.00 down as my max bid. Was surprised that I won. I have no idea what make it is… Just looked interesting to me so I threw a bid on it… Might be a Chaplin?


----------



## donwilwol

i was thinking chaplin or towers


----------



## Dcase

Well I don't own any Chaplin's or Towers planes so its a win win for me


----------



## Dcase

Updated my signature…..


----------



## bandit571

While out front, pouring a little crete for the middle front step, two boxes were picked up, another dropped off from the Post Office. Three planes were shipped out, and another showed up. The plane that came in the box this morning?









A Bailey #6 Type#?? The frog









Lateral has STANLEY stamped in it. Iron has a non sweetheart stamp of the stanley (ina box) with made in USA below it. Lever cap









Orange flavour, anybody? And the knob area:









Yep, it says Bailey on the front. handles are black painted hardwood (for now). Oh, and the front step? Needs a little more mix, so back to Menards to get a small bag of Vinyl Crete patch. Top step was done by Landlord. Must have been too much work, now I have to finish the job…...









ON the back porch, I have three small block planes getting a long shocking soak. Found some stainless steel wire ties, using them to connect to the charger. Might take awhile….


----------



## donwilwol

I hope 2 of those planes gets to their final destination lickidy split.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I like the new signature.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, thats a nice later type #6 but the knob and tote may still be rosewood. On the later type Stanley planes the Rosewood was finished to where it looked like black paint or stain. Sand them down and you will know for sure.


----------



## bandit571

I guess that was the "Before" shot, here is today's shot:


----------



## bandit571

Went out this morning's picked up. Depending on when the carrier gets back from his route, should be heading to Sort facility Cincy, Oh tonight. After that, up to the USPS. Should be there Staurday, or Monday.


----------



## Dcase

Wait… Don, did you have Bandit go back to that flea market and pick up that Bedrock for 28 dollars for you? Cuz I remember reading how he passed on buying it and then he posted that he got it. Same with the S4…. Those must be the two your referring to in your last post right?

See, aren't I good?


----------



## donwilwol

Detective Dan, "Collector of Hand Planes"


----------



## bandit571

Went out this morning's picked up. Depending on when the carrier gets back from his route, should be heading to Sort facility Cincy, Oh tonight. After that, up to the USPS. Should be there Staurday, or Monday. The jack went on the bay yesterday …


----------



## Dcase

I remember reading Bandits post on how he passed on those two and my jaw dropped… 28 dollars for a 606 was it? Then a Few days later he post pictures of the planes. I figured someone got a hold of him and told him to go back and get those planes ASAP….

I like the name Detective Dan…. I keep close tabs on this forum. I need to see what you guys are all up to in order to become a better collector myself


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But sometimes I just don't want it for more than the minimum… ;-)

Excellent patch, Bandit!


----------



## chrisstef

Certainly looks like el bandito gots some italian in him with that top notch concrete work 

Another sweet haul of planes too.

Another quick update on the #92 …. i was attempting to use it as a chisel plane last night to true up some corners on a table top and got frustrated pretty quickly. I couldnt really get it to do what i wanted on the end grain …. any tips out there?


----------



## DaddyZ

I agree 'Nice patch Bandit!!!'


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sad news. Bought a SW #77 "Fine / Mint" rosewood and brass morticing gauge from Walt of Brass City last week, and box arrived today without a gauge in it. Lost in the postal system, must have jumped out ala: Woody and the gang from Toy Story while in route… My heart sank, it looked like an awesome tool and I looked forward to having it in the cabinet. Now who knows where it is… *sigh*


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, maybe its over there with Watso (the big pink bear) at the day care with the other "Lost Tools"..... Or even worse it could have found its way to Sid's room and its currently being blown up with TNT….. Oh poor tool…

That does suck though. Really… Was it not packaged well?


----------



## RGtools

I hate it when the mail man lets you down. It's a bit like getting a lump of coal on Christmas when you have done nothing wrong.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It was inside a long triangular shipping box, along with a two-fisted monster of a Hurwood screwdriver. The largest one Stanley made. The screwdriver worked it's way loose and must have busted open an endflap of the box, and the gauge was lost. The driver was put back, and the ends taped. but the damage was done.

Maybe now it's crated and inside a huge US Government warehouse, on a shelf next to the Lost Ark…


----------



## mochoa

Smitty does the sender at least refund your money on the guage?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh yeah, Walt is top-notch. I've asked that he put the money "on account" as I'll be buying again, soon enough…


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty,

Man, I hate to hear that. The mail man was good to me today. As was my wife and she doesn't even know it. Happy fathers day to me!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scott, that sure is purdy! It is the one Veritas plane that I covet… Love my brass dogs, the bench pup and the hold down like there's no tomorrow, but that is the model plane they produce that does it for me. Pinky floating tote and all. Anxious to hear your stories about it in use!


----------



## donwilwol

Great father day self gift Scott.

Smitty, that sucks. The last #5 I sold the post office hit it so hard it broke the tote, bent the tote screw and drove the chip break past the blade end. Luckily the buyer was decent. I sent him a new tote (A new wlanut, big upgrade from the hardwood that was on it) and he fixed the rest.

So I had a good find today. A while ago I was the only bidder ($3.75) on a Handyman #3 (or so I thought it was a handyman #3). I started stripping it today and as it unfolded I became a bit confused. Having never had a Handyman before, it took a while to sink it. I have what appears to be a type 5 - #3 with a handyman cap and a type 10 or 11 v shaped logo iron. SWEAT.

type 5 adjustment lever on a type 5 - 8 frog









A type 5-8 base and frog









type 10 or early 11 iron









type 2-5 brass adjustment nut









Now to hunt down a vintage size 3 stanley flush cap.


----------



## lysdexic

I bet RG will use his before I use mine.


----------



## bandit571

Would that be the one on the right?? It is a Union one. I used the Union one to Franckenplane My Defiance #3. So now I have a "spare" #3 lever cap..


----------



## donwilwol

like the one on the left Bandit, but for a #3.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, I have one out in the shop. Stanley Defiance #3 had a plain cap. Now it sits around the shop, without a home.


----------



## bhog

Smitty that sucks.

Scott ,nice plane.

And Don cool stuff.


----------



## bandit571

what have you got in trade?


----------



## SamuelP

Nice surprise Don.

That is some nice concrete work bandit.

Everyone be nice to your sanitation workers in this heat we are having here in the East. It is a killer and they are outside 9 plus hours a day. Not to mention they probabaly know more about you than you would be comfortable with.


----------



## RGtools

You have a nice head start Scott, mine does not show up until the 26th. If I am lucky will will be through the stock prep on my tool-chest by then…first use for rabbet plane, cut a 16th deep rabbet to aid in dovetailing the shell. I like to go big with my test drives.

Speaking of which: I started using my marking knife on some hickory…oh sweet lord, new realms of pleasure.


----------



## lysdexic

Random pic for Thursday - Friday.

Smitty, this is the pic that I posted about 6 months ago. The structure to the right is a piece of maple that I had just smoothed. When I first started with hand planes I heard of a glass smooth surface but I thought they were exaggerating.

Who'd ever thunk that you can see a reflection on a piece of wood! (without finish of course). I don't know about you guys but that kinda amazes me.

Try that with a power planer or sander.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don - Excellent find, Congrats!

I made lots of shavings and sawdust. A total power tool night. Lunchbox planer, new switch installed, was back in action w/ a freshly sharpened set of irons on the cherry needed for the tool cabinet. Also ripped and resawed cherry for the panels. Did somebody say cherry burns easily? They were right. Smells like cherry pipe tobacco…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry to hear about the loss Smitty.

Congrats Scott & Don.

Glad to hear you are happy with the Blue Spruce Ryan.


----------



## Dcase

Scott, I have never seen wood reflect… Is that some kind of trick? its really cool either way…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scott - I remember that one, it's an incredible pic.

Was talking to my dad this AM about last night's work with the planer, and the smoothing afterward. He said the planer must not be working if the plane is able to do anything to improve it. Told him when planes are done with the stuff, it's shiny. He wants to see it for himself.


----------



## Sylvain

There are some gems in the unanswered topics :

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/38187


----------



## carguy460

Don - late reply (sorry!), but that horned smoother was what I was asking about yesterday…I guess I thought that the horn was where your back hand would hold, but it appears its for your front hand…thanks for the response and the lesson. I'm learning so darn much here!


----------



## mochoa

Sylvain, interesting read, I didnt realize that the Veritas plow plane could be used as a T&G plane too.


----------



## Dcase

I have a little story to share… Not really about planes but I will share anyway.

On my way to work every morning and on my way home from work I pass a house thats no more then a mile from my house and they have a little sign in their front yard. I noticed the sign at least a year ago but the print is small so I never really tried reading what it said. After passing the house hundreds and hundreds of times I finally was able to make out the top line of the sign and the top line said "Sharpening". So last week I stopped in front of the house and read the sign and sure enough it was a sign advertising sharpening of Carbide blades and woodworking tools and knifes. I called the other day and learned that its just a guy who sharpens the stuff out of his own shop and he does as a little side job. He once worked for a sharpening place and that place closed so he took the stuff home and continued it there…. I am going to have him sharpen my planer knifes for me and a few carbide bits and saw blades…. Its just really neat because hes just around the corner from my house and I never knew it till now…. I wonder how many neighbors of mine have shops and I don't even know it.


----------



## lysdexic

Good story Dan. He is probably the kind of guy you laughs at anal yuppies like me who perseverates over the sharpening minutia. Please share his technique if you find out.


----------



## lysdexic

BTW Dan, that pic is no trick. Next time you smooth a piece of wood "glass smooth" hold the surface up to your eye. I bet you can see a reflection on the surface.


----------



## bandit571

Mystery Plane (again) Cleaning up three block planes. one plane kind of stood out. It had an Allen headed bolt to tighten the cap. Knob looked a little funny. No markings, other than MadeinUSA right behind the knob. The strangest part? The iron. Ever see a block plane set up as a cambered iron scrub??? Shape of the upper half of the iron was different as well. A look at some of these mysteries…









Overall view. That allen wrench is a 5/32. Next









Underside of the cap iron. NO WHEEL? Next:









Knob and body. And finally, that iron..









Strange shape, cambered edge, and….. a Diamond Edge logo stamped in it. A DE…....Block scrub???


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, your are nailing the DE line! Thanks for the pics, Bandit. Very cool and informative.


----------



## Dcase

Scott, I think he has a Tomerk Wet grinder for the steel knifes but not sure what he uses for the Carbide…. I used to bring my jointer/planer knifes to a place that was in town by where I work but I would much rather have the guy down the street do them just as long as he does a good job. This also builds up my local contacts of woodworking friends. The more local contacts the better. Maybe since he runs a sharpening business hes come across other old tool collectors? I bet he has


----------



## mochoa

Wow Scott, I missed that picture earlier, nice finish, amazing reflection!


----------



## mafe

Hi Al,
I just have to share this new 'child' of mine with you.
Since i know you are 'a sucker for the infills'.

It has been a wish for a really loong time to use and to compare one of these to the later brothers from Stanley, so I am looking forward to this new friendship.










Coffin shaped A5 smoothing plane made by Norris of London.

I just got it so I had no time to tune, sharpen and make some shavings, but boy do I look forward to do so.
So for now just the picture of it in my home.

I'll write more about it at a later time once I have it making shaves.

I love it!

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mochoa

NICE!


----------



## lysdexic

Congrats Mads. I'd love to have one of those. Maybe if I maintain my passion for woodworking for a few years I may get one. Right, now I don't deserve it. I hope that you two make a great team.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, Mads, that is AWESOME! I wish the same as you: the chance to use and compare. Very nice indeed! Or as you might say, waauuuuuu!


----------



## Dcase

Just a note if you have not seen it yet, the Aug issue of Fine Woodworking has a nice few page article on Compass planes. How to use, how to tune, quality of the different ones out there… I have a Stanley 113 and I have not used it much but after reading the article I am motivated to use it more.


----------



## mafe

Hi guys,
Dan, yes I saw it but my compass plane are packed down at the moment… I also was in the mood to start playing.
Kurt, yes I like also the word AWSOME, and look forward even I cant stop to smile just by looking at it and realizing I was lucky to get the chance and at a fair price.
Scott, I don't deserve it… just could not stand the temptation when ther right offer was there, but if I feel we do not match I will put it up for sale.
Mauricio, DAM…
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## Dcase

Everyone needs to check out this plane… Look where the shaving comes out of..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STRADIVARIUS-VIOLIN-PLANE-SNAKEWOOD-HANDLE-BRONZE-ORNATE-FIGURAL-/200749652141?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebd9c98ad#ht_500wt_1361

I want it really bad just to take pictures of different shavings coming out…. Way to rich for me though.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I'm going to have to see that article too. I have the Union compass.

Wow Mads. One of those plane is on my wish list. I figure it list right up there with winning the lottery.

Bandit, I've had or have a block like that. I'll have to see if I can find it.


----------



## Dcase

I have used my 113 only a few times now… I used it to smooth/shape some curved rails on a bed I was helping my friend make and I just used it recently to smooth the top of a mallet I made…

The article in FWW gives some tips on where to put pressure when using it and how to tune it up… The most interesting thing is they advise you to seal the mouth with painters caulk while you are tuning the bottom of the plane… I have never heard of that nor would I ever do that… They have reasons though. I still cant get the damn frog screw loose on my 113… Maybe the impact driver can get in there?


----------



## donwilwol

Random Friday shot
for my new found type 5 #3.

new Rosewood. It had no knob, and the tote was broke, although its nice rosewood and fixed. It'll will find another home. I wanted this one to match.


----------



## Dcase

Don, very nice.. I love the grain on both of them but I especially like the knob.. Well done.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a question for you Keen Kutter guys. I was in an antique shop looking at a K5. I was under the assumption that this was a similar style frog and base as the Bedrock, but the screws went down through the top of the frog as a Bailey style does, without the pins. What have I misunderstood?


----------



## Mosquito

I'll take a look at mine Don, but I'm pretty sure that's how mine is too? I thought it was the K's like a Bedrock and the KK's like the Baileys, though.

(Also, my two irons are on the way over)


----------



## donwilwol

K's like a Bedrock and the KK's like the Baileys is exactly what I thought to. I'm wondering if its just the frog bedding surface that's the same. If anyone has a K and a KK i'd love to see a shot of the difference.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a K5, and I believe Dan has a KK, I can snap some pictures and post them of mine


----------



## Mosquito

K5 on the left, Type 11 Bailey 5 on the right


----------



## donwilwol

so it has the screws in the top so you still need to remove the blade to move the frog. So its really not like a bedrock. hmmm. I didn't know that part. Thank Chris.

And I'm working local next week, so hopefully I can get your irons back to you within that time.


----------



## bandit571

looks more like a V&B frog, don't it??? And that bailey looks just like the Great Neck frog I have. Small world…..


----------



## Mosquito

I guess having never actually had a bedrock in my hands I'm not sure exactly how the bedrock frog works? But it appears as though at least the bed to frog contact is similar to the bedrock.

No worries  I don't think they're expected there until Monday


----------



## Mosquito

Nevermind, I think these two pictures explains it for me:


----------



## Dcase

Don, I can clear all this up for you guys…

The early Stanley Bedrocks with the round sides did not have the option to move the frog with out taking the blade out. As fas as I understand that feature was added with the later flat side bedrocks. I think thats why the older round style bedrocks sell for less…

The Keen Kutters still have the bedrock frog design but like the early Stanley Bedrocks you can not adjust the frog without taking the iron out….

Now I don't own any early Stanley round side Bedrocks so I am not 100 percent sure of this so maybe someone with an early Stanley Bedrock can let us know. I am pretty sure I am correct though.

My Keen Kutter KK planes have the old style Stanley frog. They do not have the adjustable screw. They are a lot like the early type Stanley and Sargent planes.


----------



## donwilwol

that makes sense Dan. You are right. The round sides were like the current bailey's and they switched when they went to the flat side. Now I understand.


----------



## ShaneA

Early round bedrocks have the type 9 bailey and later adjustment screws. Had em before the baileys. When they were making round bedrocks, the baileys lacked the frog adj screw. Flat bedrocks have the pins that dont require removing stuff to adjust mouth.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy Friday!

This evening's Random Pic features an unlikely pairing of a goliath Hurwood with a SW #70 box scraper.










At keast these guys made it past the USPS!


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, are there any good uses for the box scraper other then taking labels off boxes? I have the same plane but I have never got around to sharpening or tuning it… I think I bought it because I found one dirt cheap and I am a collector  If there are some good uses though I will get right on tuning mine up.


----------



## Dcase

I also wanted to make one more note on the Bedrocks..

The Bedrock design refers to the way that the frog mates with the sole. The round Stanley Bedrocks, the flat ones, Keen Kutters, V&B and Winchesters all had the same Bedrock design…. The ability to adjust the frog without taking the blade out was just a feature that was later added to the Stanley's… The way the frog mates is the same on all of them though.

Also, Shane is correct, the early Stanley Bedrocks with the round sides were the first of the Stanley's to feature the frog adjustment screws.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, what are you suggesting? That I'm a collector?

I bought the #70 for the express purpose of removing a pesky label from one of my crates…










I'll be on the lookout for other uses, though. For you.


----------



## donwilwol

I bought the #70 for the express purpose of removing a pesky label from *one *of my crates…

I like that justification.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I actually said that I bought it for collector reasons but I would like to use mine if I can find some uses for it. I would use mine for labels but GooGone works fantastic… I know I know.. Its a lot cooler to use a #70.

So the other day I was telling you guys about a little problem I have with the #278 I just bought. It had been welded and who ever welded it used WAY to much brass when brazing it… I just spent a good 3 hours with my Dremmel, Files and a chisel…. I feel like it was a complete waist of time… I will feel better once I have the plane done though..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful job Don.

Congrats Mads.

Smitty you are too cool.

Nicely done Dan.

Lots to learn from this thread today, thanks guys.


----------



## mafe

Hi ho,
What a lot of activity you gus have here.
Don that is one beauyiful finish on the tote and knob. Don you just need to sell a handfull of the planes you restore, with the speed and quality of your restore it should be quite possible.
I got it more cheap than what I would have to pay for a Bedrock here in Europe.
(Just over 200 US).
I think that is a fair price.
Tony, ;-)
Dan, that is one bad fix, so yes lots of work but then it will be a winner.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I almost missed your ''fix'' pictures. NICE save. You took the right root to resolve.

Mads, I'll wait for your review comparison before I start swapping up. OMG, not another collection I'll need to put together!


----------



## mafe

Smiles.


----------



## SamuelP

Great work Dan. I almost bid on that too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan that's A terrific result on the #278! Stay the course, it'll be grat when you're done, like you said.


----------



## lysdexic

Dan - thats skill and perseverance.


----------



## 33706

and now folks, something totally stoopid, on eBay: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/REMOTE-CONTROL-WOOD-PLANE-GMO-antique-model-signed-/150743940898?pt=Art_Sculpture&hash=item231909ff22


----------



## Dcase

Poopiekat, I was really digging that Remote Control plane until I read this in the description "The model does not work, his functions are only decorative." I sooooo wanted to see a video of it in action. bummer.

Got up early this morning to hit the local flea market… Thought I might find some early bird specials…. Nope… I walked out with a Stanley #26 and an old handsaw that may be worth something or may be junk. Gotta clean it to find out…


----------



## donwilwol

Sorry to hear Dan. I'm having better luck. So far a type 11 #4, a type 4 or 5 #6, and a long wooden jionter with butcher blade. More to come I hope. A type 1 miller falls #18 for $50 I'm still thinking on.


----------



## ShaneA

Don, I want to know how you have not cleaned out all handtools in the north east by now. I keep thinking you have caught all the fish, and they are either going to have to restock or you need another fishing hole. Amazing, you must know all the good spots and the dealers must be out there looking for new stock to meet the demand. Good luck on the next great find, may it be a #1 for $20.


----------



## bandit571

better go look at the Post Office…..


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170861559129+&item=170861559129&lge










A little time left for #12 - 20 die for stanley planes.


----------



## Bertha

Hey guys. Broke leg. Was going to post picture but pretty darn gross. Laid up. Bout a week out of surgery now and I'm noticing that you use your leg quite a bit. Hope all is well with all. I've got 500 posts to get to here. Carry on.


----------



## Bertha

Gift from a LJ friend:
.








.








.
Gift to myself from Ebay:
.








.


----------



## Bertha

Ah what the hell, here's my leg. I'll take it down after Lysdexic gets a good look at it. 
I'm like Dan, I immediately thought, "get the camera!" Why do we do that?
.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## donwilwol

ewweww Al. That sucks. I'm not sure I'd think to take a picture. Good luck on the recovery.


----------



## waho6o9

Heal quickly Al.


----------



## ShaneA

Ouch! Best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## lysdexic

What? I really don't see anything abnormal here? I like your hardwood floors.


----------



## lysdexic

Thats impressive and a pilon or a tri-mall fxr/dislocation brother. I thought you said it was open. It doesn't look open from here and that is great news. Did you cry like a little girl?


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, are you calling Al crooked.


----------



## donwilwol

There was a crooked man and he had a crooked…....ok you know the rest.


----------



## lysdexic

What brand it that chisel?


----------



## TechRedneck

Hey Al.. Glad to see you back!

Here is some stuff I picked up at a flea market today.










An old Craftsman? Rabbit & Filletster (now in evaporust)


















A Garantie 1852 with box jointed bottom in excellent shape for $20. Has a really cambered iron.










An Auburn Tool Coffin Smoother. This is my first and I was surprised to see a chip breaker in it.










A little Sargent block for $5, this will be my little apron plane.










These were thrown in for free. I like the little hammer, good for adjusting the irons in the woodies and block planes.

Now I have to tune them up and put them with their new family.


----------



## TechRedneck

Al.. who's mark is that on the chisel ?


----------



## donwilwol

Looks like some Nice additions Mike.

So I went back and picked up the type 1 Millers Falls #18. I've never had a type 1 anything. I've been looking for a type 1 MF for a while and this is the first one I've seen. The wood is perfect on all of these.

Post man was good to me as well.

From the flea market, A type 10/11 #4c, a type 4or5 #6, A 28" Butcher Jointer, and the MF's










From the post man










Thanks Bandit.
Why on earth would you paint the sides of a perfectly good plane? I already striped the S4s sides. No pitting at all. The 606 will need a new set of knob and totes, but I know a guy. Both SW irons. The 606 is worn enough so you can just make out the heart.

Oh yea, stopped at the hardwood supplier on the way home a grabbed another piece of rosewood. Still got plenty of cherry, walnut and bloodcote. I'm good on the handle making supply for a while now.


----------



## bandit571

Re-hab work today, little no-name block plane. A soapy soak, a good scrubbing down, and here goes some random Saturday on the Porch shots….









Side view. this is just 6-1/2" long…









front view. the one and only marking is under that cap









Check out that fancy, turned Kanoobie









And that crazy, toothed iron









Time to get to the bottom of things…









Just a little yard sale buy, part of a pair.

Al: Around here, we'd just say "Gracie!" Take care of that "Dogleg", you old "Hoppalong"


----------



## mafe

Auch Al.
I feel with you.
Best thoughts and beautiful plane,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

That's Butcher's mark.
Thanks for the floors comment. 1" mixed maple. Cool local company here. 
It's open laterally by 1/4" at most. Open just sounds more dramatic. One staple at best. 
It flopped back over when I tried to walk on it in the dark. 
No, I didn't cry like a girl…I did something much, much, much worse. I called for EMS.
It's the only thing I regret and yes, the EMS guys laughed at me.
Knew me from work.
Laughed again at me. Twisted fists to eyes laughed at me. 
Wasn't my best day.


----------



## bandit571

Just won on the bay…....KK7 Details later, but a whopping (for me) $45!!! PLUS S&H. Sheeeesh!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Owwwwwww!!! I coulda gone all day without seeing that twisted sister appendage…


----------



## bhog

Al nice plane and crappy break.One of those things you didnt realize how much you use it till its broken…lol
Hopefully it heals fast and you can get a lil shop time in the next few wks.

Smitt I didnt need to see that pic of you trying to serenade Al….... pretty twisted indeed….


----------



## lysdexic

For Mauricio…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lost my secret identity! Curses!

That beer is 'Magic Fat?'


----------



## donwilwol

Chris, your irons will be in mondays mail.

Here is the KK in my 604.


----------



## bhog

Scott you really should hide the fact that you drink beer from a glass and not the bottle (or can) that it came in, cuz then its pre-meditated poshery…......lol im in a "mood"


----------



## lysdexic

Alright my moody friend, 
I shall passionately disagree with you. I have gotten past the drink for effect mentality. The 12 pack of Milwaukee's Best in a can. Now, sir, I have decided that beer not only makes me feel good but the current renaissance of beer brewers make it taste wonderful as well. But that is not the point here. The point of the glass is beer is also a beautiful liquid. A bubbling golden, brown fluid of goodness. You can not appreciate the visual beauty of beer in an aluminum can or dark brown bottle. No sir, your next barley pop shall be poured into a tall glass. Hold it up to the light and remember the misquote of Benjamin Franklin - " Beer is proof that god loves man" Then take a long draught of the golden ale. It is a blessing in moderation.

"I don't always drink beer. But when I do, I drink it out of a tall glass."

Cheers!


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome Don, thanks  I thought it wouldn't get to you until Monday.

Some awesome finds guys… I'm trying to find places to go hunting but haven't found any yet. Also not around most weekends don't help…


----------



## TechRedneck

Scott:

I have to agree.. even a cheap beer from a can tastes better in a glass. Frosted glass is better yet.

Now my favorite is a 12+ year single malt scotch with one ice cube in a nice tumbler with a good cigar. AAAH heaven! I'll get one now come to think of it. Just came up from the shop for the night.


----------



## lysdexic

For Brandon…..taken last Christmas eve


----------



## Mosquito

My random contribution…









Harbor view out the front porch of the "cabin". One of the stars is actually the space station going over , but not visible in the smaller picture


----------



## ksSlim

Al - Do what the Doctor says (within reason), they tell me you'll heal quicker.

Smitty - Could of gone a while longer without the visual.

Rest of you guys - I'm having to take a "Honey we have to visit ..._) you get the idea weekend.
Where do you find the resto projects?????

Barley boys - Boch from a bottle, cold enough that it will condense moisture a room temp. Man deserves reward!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Y'all arr welcome for the Dee Snyder…

Scott, way to stand up for your poured beer!


----------



## ITnerd

Al & company, a multi-faceted pic; first, a toast to your quick recovery. I find the project in progress (a slot machine sign that will get lightboxed) to be darkly appropriate.










In the foreground, my weekend finds. I'm doing ok on the bench planes, but have been looking for a squirrel tail and another decent block. I beleive the block is an 18 from the sweetheart era. The squirrel tail is a POS, but I couldnt pass it up for the price. I will probably spend countless hours trying to find a replacement screw for that damn cap, thereby negating any savings at all.

Back to the drink,


----------



## bandit571

A roadside find in kentucky one year. Driving along US 68, heading for Fort campbell. Hotter than all get out. Decided to stop in the next "Non-Dry County" we came to. Found a wood sided, white-washed, big porch "General Store". Walked in to see large hams hanging from the rafters! They had a counter service as well, with two refridgerators sitting there. Ordered up a couple brewskis. Man behind the counter opens one fridge door, pulls out the cans, they start steaming in the 95 degree heat. He then opens up the second fridge door, and out comes the frosted…...Mason Jars! By far, THE best use for a Mason jar I have ever seen!


----------



## bhog

You guys are awesome!!
Scott loved the speil ,when I saw the pic kind of just had to mess with you.
I havent drank in almost 4 yrs but I do admitt to having quite a few from a frosted glass or even a tall bottle 
So my statement was just bogus.I like the second pic, could be a background or poster that says "shop time?" at the bottom.Although I did notice the knob and tote needed a little french polish-just saying,send em to me and you will throw the BLO in the garden shed.

Chris, good finds man.I have been wanting to get an 18 for awhile but usually the price is too high and the squirrel tail looks cool.


----------



## Sylvain

Al.
heal promptly.
Best thought.

TechRedneck,
You can read this on the site of E.C. Emmerich

"The master-craftsman, Friedrich-Wilhelm Emmerich, founded E.C.E. in Remscheid, Germany in 1852."

http://www.ecemmerich.com/
Looks like the scrub plane on page 12 of their catalog.
Or the single iron jack of page 13.

Keep smiling
As a user it is a very good acquisition at 20$


----------



## bandit571

Random "Sunday on the Back Porch Bench" shots









A bailey #6, a Fulton #5 a re-furbbed DT Saw, and a couple block planes…....and the pine of the bench..
















Someone moved a couple of these around









and the two blocks









The 120 will have to wait, needs a major re-sharpening…


----------



## TechRedneck

Sylvain

Just checked the catalog. You are correct! Thanks for leading me in the right direction.

Based in the camber of the iron it is the scrub. I just came up from the shop for some lunch and a beer. That ECE plane tuned up quick. It took 20 minutes to flatten the back and hone the iron. I tried it out on a rough piece of cherry and it works great. The sole only took a few passes with my LV low angle block and some paste wax.

I never saw one of these in the States. They are very comfortable and easy to use.

I wonder what they cost? No prices in the catalog.


----------



## Brit

I keep getting too far behind on this thread to catch up properly, so I had to speed read the last 100 posts.

I think I got the essence of it - Al's broken his leg, Scott's legless, Don's a legend. Carry on.


----------



## bandit571

And one for Brit to look at:







A re-hab of a $2 antique store find. Stamped into the other side of the back….Huwt

Cleaned up nicely….


----------



## Brit

You can't go wrong for $2 Bandit.


----------



## mochoa

Al, that leg is hard to look at. Kind of hard to talk about planes after seeing that. Glad to hear your still around but sorry about the accident. Heal quickly! Love that smoother by the way.

Scott, enjoy the beer. Here's mine, Cheers! While we're at it Al, you deserve a cold one too, that is if it doesn't interfere with your pain meds. Try some whittling while you recover…








Just a little Yuengling for hydration purposes while out in the warm shop. It tends to go down pretty fast when doing a lot of planeing.

ITnerd, I stopped hitting the liquor in the shop after a couple of accidents, the last of which was nicking my finger on the table saw.

Tech, that horned plane was a steal at that price. Those are pretty pricey planes.


----------



## Sylvain

TechRedneck
Here there are prices : 60,00 EUR for the scrub plane

http://www.fine-tools.com/schrup.htm

http://www.fine-tools.com/hobel.html


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.ecemmerich.com

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/ece-primus-hand-planes.aspx

I always did appreciate the ece planes.


----------



## mafe

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Steampunk-1940s-Stanley-Tools-Bailey-Woodworking-Smoothing-Plane-No-4-/290730172258?_trksid=p4340.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC.NPJS%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUA%26otn%3D5%26pmod%3D120932703361%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D144282970124566480

This title makes me laugh.


----------



## Bertha

IT NERD, that compilation is gorgeous. Quality craftbrews like lysdexic taunts caused me problem enough; I'm staying far away from IT Nerd's shop while that bottle's a'pouring I'd end up with more than the "nick" that Mauricio speaks of.


----------



## donwilwol

Ok Bandit, I have a request. Next time you see the smuck that sold you the 2 planes, smack him up side the head for me. Not only did he paint everything (screws included, he used a nice gold colored paint, and the brass, who paints brass?) but he painted right over the rust. Now I planned to strip them anyhow, but that's just deceitful.

606 is stripped, wire brushed, painted and drying. Only have to sharpen, make a knob and tote and she'll be ready to roll.

Al, good to have you back.


----------



## JayT

Hey fellow Lumberjocks. Short story about my fairly recent interest in planes. I have been following this thread for quite a while, ever since picking up an old plane at an auction for $1 and trying to learn more about it (small gloat-turned out to be a Type 4 Bedrock 605C that had a few replacement parts on it). I worked it over, tuned and sharpened and learned a lot in the process-though I still have a lot more to learn. You guys are a fount of helpful information, especially Don W's blog. While working on a project, I picked it up to use cleaning up a joint that was going to be glued. One good swipe and I was hooked! How come none of my shop teachers ever showed us what a well tuned plane could do? To think of all the time and sandpaper I have wasted when a plane could have done the job better and quicker.

Since then, I have slowly been adding to my assortment in order to be able to do more. Until this weekend, where I might have gone a little overboard.










Left to right. A Stanley 110, Shelton #9, Millers Falls 900B, Bailey #5C (not sure of type), type 4 Bedrock 605, type 4 Bedrock 608 and a Stanley #34 transitional.

The 110, Shelton and transitional were all picked up today at a flea market for $40 total. I don't have any experience with transitionals, but it was in too good of shape and priced too well to pass up (and HUGE, it dwarfs the 608). The Bailey and two Bedrocks were purchased at an auction yesterday. The 608 is in pretty good shape-it just needs cleaned up and painted, but the other two had both been broken and welded. That's actually OK, remember the 605C I got for a buck? The parts it needed were new knob and tote and lever cap. The #5 had a knob and tote in good shape and the 605 still had its original blade, chip breaker and lever cap. Perfect! The Miller's Falls and the try square were picked up at an antique store where I was browsing while killing time waiting for some other items of interest at the auction. I cannot find a maker's mark on the square, but when I got it home and checked it, it was still perfectly square. Sweet!

Now I have some work to do, cleaning and sharpening, but am looking forward to it, as well as having a decent assortment of planes to use on upcoming projects.


----------



## bandit571

That #5 seems to be the same "paint job". Fancified up for the Yard sale Crowd???? That's ok, I KNOW WHERE HE LIVES, HAHAHAHA! Tried to replace that allen bolt with a wheel & bolt, almost a a thread left at full tight. Cap seems to sit up a bit more than the Stanley.

I have both a DE6 heading here, AND a KK7 coming here next week. That should do me for a while, planes wise. Yes, I can stop, if I want to…....


----------



## donwilwol

JayT, thats a nice bunch. There are a few of us here (myself included) that would wrestle you for that #34. They are hard to find at any price and in any shape. You've got a jewel there.

Keep us posted on your progress. Looks like you've got some fun ahead of you now.


----------



## thedude50

Jay do you want to sell the tranny plane I would be happy to buy it from you for a fair price as would don dan scott and every one else on here . But I asked first


----------



## thedude50

Al sorry about the leg how the hell did you do that that is the question of the day ? get better quick buddy


----------



## Dcase

JayT…. Damn you! I mean it… Damn you! lol I have been on the look out for a #34 for a long time and its currently the #1 plane on my want list and you not only found one local but you got it for less then 40 dollars and it looks like its in good shape…. I am very jealous right now.. Thedude may have been the first to offer to buy it but I will be the first to offer a trade… I will trade you a FEW Stanley metal planes all tuned, sharp and ready to work for the #34….. Just throwing it out there….


----------



## Dcase

Don brings up a good suggestion also… Don, Lance and who ever else that wants the 34 can all wrestle for it… I do have a wrestling background so I am cool with that idea…


----------



## Dcase

Wait…wait…wait…. Bandit your getting a KK7? I am double jealous now because thats also very high on my want list… I have been trying to get a complete set of all the KK planes…. I am going to go to sleep tonight a very jealous person….


----------



## bandit571

A KK7 with a broken tote, a Diamond Edge DE6 with a rubber tote. I have a #129 that I could not get to sell on Ebay sitting on the floor behind me, doing nothing.

KK7


Code:


$45 + S&H.     DE6

 $4.99 +S&H Something wrong with them figures???


----------



## waho6o9

JayT for president.

Nice planes and at a fine price to boot.


----------



## Bertha

That 608 is a fine piece of machinery.


----------



## JayT

waho6o9, I don't want the job, but considering I've been complimented, cursed at, offered money and other objects as bribes all in a short time, I can see where the similarites to a political campaign might be confusing.


----------



## lysdexic

Nice quote JayT


----------



## Dcase

I agree, nice comeback JayT… You really did win on that #34 though… I look at planes on ebay pretty much on a daily basis and I have only seen the #34 plane on there a handful of times… The last time I recall seeing one the auction ended for over 100 dollars…. I don't think its considered to be a rare plane but for some darn reason they just don't ever seem to come up for sale. Thats why we all want it! Not to mention its the largest hand plane Stanley ever made….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random photo for a Monday morning - the #48 with irons exposed for honing.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Smitty, is that an 8" DMT Duo Sharp? I've got 10" DMT's but they don't have that open space at the end, the holes go all the way down, wonder why?

I need to get a picture of the shavings I made yesterday, was using the #7 on the edge of a sandwich of Mahogany + Cherry + Mahogany for an upcoming project, and I was getting perfect shavings of all 3 still attached. I thought it was pretty cool, since I figured I'd be getting 3 shavings, thinking the glue wouldn't hold on such a tiny area as the shaving…


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I love making shavings when I have a several different types of wood glued up. Its really neat when you have really contrasting colors like Walnut/Maple… If you do a good glue job the shavings will stay together…


----------



## Mosquito

this one is more of a contrasting texture than color, given it's Mahogany and Cherry (at least for unfinished)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yep, it is. RE: the solid section at the end, there was something in the propaganda to the effect that area was for smaller pocket knife / blade sharpening.


----------



## dbray45

Al, that is one serious down time.


----------



## bandit571

Finding things under a iron: That #5 from JC Yard Sales.

Black paint EVERYWHERE! All over the Sargent style frog to the point I had to pry the frog loose. Even the bolt the lever caps grips was balck paint city.

Iron was rusty, and installed bevel up?

levercap: More black paint.

Bolt that holds the iron and chip breaker together: Paint a "gold' colour. (


> ?


)

Got the frog out. Cleaned, with a wire brush, the three bolts and washers with the frog. Nice and clean 7 shiny now. Used an old Fuller 1-1/4' chisel to scrape off the paint on the frog. Most of it, any way. Wire brush, sandpaper, and even a big file. Got it down to bare metal, and still some paint? Seems this old frog was a real rust-bucket. Paint has filled up all the pits. Frog now sits the way it was meant to.

Iron & Chip breaker: CCleaned the "H" out of each. Cleaned that gold paint off. Found a decent DE etch on the iron. Put the three back together after a quick sharpening of the iron. Installed the set bevel DOWN, like it was supposed to be. Brass wheel now works after a good clean up. RIGHT HAND THREADS.

Cleaned and polished the two brass nuts that hold the handle on with. Just flat cylinders. Bolt at the front of the tote is BRASS, with a steel washer.

Seems to be a different "Type" than my Fulton #5. Same length (within about a 1/4") but the sides are shaped different, totes are set differently. My Fulton has numbers under the lever cap (409 414) whereas the JC one has just a single "2". This DE5 lookalike is still for sale on ebay right now.


----------



## Dcase

I have been to the flea market and seen tools that the seller has done some kind of quick clean/fix in order to try and make them look nice enough to make a few bucks off of. The bad part about that is they have no clue what they are doing, could care less if they are actually effecting the use of the tool and it often looks worse then before…

Bandit, your plane and the ones Don talked about sound like good examples of tools that the seller tried to do a cheap, quick clean up on. They probably just sprayed some paint on it without even bothering to do any prep work or cleaning before hand. They just painted over all the rusty parts… If you run into this again I would suggest picking up a spray can of paint stripper. The spray paint stripper is powerful stuff and will even burn the crap out of your skin if you touch it (yes, its happened to me more then once) but it will take that paint right off.


----------



## Dcase

Random Monday photos….

This past weekend I finished up on the restoration of the K5 that I got a few weeks ago… This one was really rough and it took a lot of work… It turned out better then I had first thought it would. There was some heavy pitting on the sides and I spent as much time as I was willing to spend to get it out but I think it looks good.

I still have to get a sharp iron in it. I just threw a spare breaker and iron in for now so its not taking shavings just yet.


----------



## Mosquito

Wow, great work Dan!

I'm waiting for a tote repair to finish, and I'll have another one to share soon


----------



## bandit571

Next weekend, there SHOULD be a KK7 in da house. Will try to get a tote redone for it. DE6 should be here Wednesday, I hope. Then I can tell how messed up it is. Might have to soak in a 35 gal. drum of "Goo-be-Gone" for a few days. That DE#5 will get sold, I hope. If not, well just means I have two by Sargent…...


----------



## donwilwol

might as well throw out some random shots as well. This was from the same bozzo that bandit described above. I didn't think I would be able to save the knob, but it cam out ok. The tote is new, that was to far gone.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, the K5 look great.

Bandit, I'll PM about the tote.

It seems ebay prices are become reasonable again, at least for this week. I won an Ohio Tools #4 for $10 and a Millers Falls #14 for a buck. Broken tote but every thin else looks good. Its a type 3, not the newer ones.


----------



## DaddyZ

Don Looks Good,

Randon Monday Pics!!!

On a Power Planer Note, Check out these Boards of Pear & Hackberrry I Milled from a firewood Logs. Milled a couple years ago. Cleaned A few weeks ago. These are some Hard wood
Before








After








Closeup








Before








After








Closeup









Enjoy


----------



## Dcase

Don, That Bedrock looks great. Well done once again… Is there a crack on the base way at the front? In the 2nd picture it looks like a crack running from the front through the letter "B" and ending at the tote… Or maybe thats just a line from the paint… Either way the plane looks amazing.

I was checking ebay out this weekend and thinking the same thing about the prices. I have been seeing a lot of good deals on there… I am really trying to keep myself from buying more doubles… I got my eyes on the #57 Box Core plane thats ending today…. Yes, collector I am!


----------



## donwilwol

no crack. I'll have to see what's up with the paint.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A #57?! You're not kidding, Collector!


----------



## Dcase

Don, Do you see what I am talking about though in that 2nd picture? I have had ones where the paint just settles in a way where it looks like a little crack or something so thats probably all it is.. If its not cracked then I wouldn't worry.. Plane is amazing looking..


----------



## Mosquito

I definitely see it too Dan. And I agree, a very nice 606 Don. I lost out on a 605 1/2 today; though admittedly I didn't put in a very strong bid, more of a "see if people are watching" type bid 

(fixed 605 → 606, thanks Dan)


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, there is a #57 ending in the next 20 some hours and so far the price is down so you just stay away from it! Don't act like you don't want a complete #57 on a shelf in your shop! lol


----------



## Dcase

Mos, thats a 606 Dons got there not a 605… Just to correct ya..


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Dan, I think I got mixed up between the 606 and your K5… you're going too fast for me lol


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, you made me walk out to the shop and look. Its a cast mark and the picture makes itr look worse for some reason.



















Chris, I do have a 605 as well.


----------



## Mosquito

and it's quite nice ;-)


----------



## Dcase

Don, I have some planes I repainted where the same thing happened. The paint works its way into the pitted areas or other casting marks and sometimes makes them look like a little crack.

Do you use primer on the planes or do you just go straight to the paint? I usually primer them first just with a Rust-Olium black primer but I have been wanting to try one of those filler primers that the auto shops sell. I guess its supposed to fill the defects like the pitting and such. I am curious as to how well that stuff works. Have any of you tried it?


----------



## JayT

Don & Dan, nice restores! Dan, I'm surprised at how well that K5 cleaned up, those before pics are rough.

DaddyZ-gotta love some good pear.


----------



## carguy460

A few posts back Dan mentioned working on a plane that had been welded, and that got me to thinking…

3 weeks back I visited my first flea market…didn't really see anything too exciting, but I got a chance to see my first Bedrock plane…that thing was beautiful - I can't remember what size it was but I think it was about like a Stanley 5 (so would that be a 605??). The guy wanted like $50 for it, which may be reasonable, but I ran the other way when I noticed that the body had been welded on both sides, right at the front of the mouth opening…I'm no plane expert, but in my mind a weld is a bad thing…does the esteemed panel of experts agree with this statement, or are there cases where a welded body is OK and can be made useable??


----------



## Brit




----------



## DaddyZ

Even though a Break in Metal can Be fixed back to almost Original Condition. in the case of welding sometimes even stronger than before. In my Eye a break is still a break. If it was made out of glass throw it away.

Wooden Parts on the Other hand are made to wear down in time. so replacements there No big Deal. I would still like to see the Original wood on Fleamarket finds, & Change it myself.


----------



## donwilwol

Jason, $50 may be a little steep for one that's welded (well, maybe not), but then typical price is over $100 if its not. Do they work welded?

http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/29805


----------



## carguy460

DaddyZ - I'm with you on the weld being stronger…I guess I'm not terribly sure what I'm so scared of…maybe that the sole won't be anywhere near flat? Who knows, I'm just jumpy about other people's repair jobs…

Don - I've stared at that 604 restore blog of yours like 5 times, and never noticed that it was welded to begin with! I must get too wrapped up in your beautiful after pictures to actually read the dang text!!!

So perhaps I can lower my standards a little bit for some of the "special planes"...I highly doubt I would ever consider a welded 4 or 5, but maybe consider a repaired bedrock…This dang website is going to get me fired or divorced one of these days…

Thanks for the help…yet again!


----------



## donwilwol

I buy the broken 4 and 5s for parts. I've got a stack of broken bases laying all over the shop.


----------



## ShaneA

Don, great work on the Bedrock. Looks amazing. Wont be long at your rate till you have a full set.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to re-finish the knob on my new Type 16 Bailey #6 tonight. Came out almost as light as the beech I was using for the block planes:









Since I do have a lathe in the shop, I gave the knob a buzz on the lathe. I also run some oil and a rag on the spinning knob, and that is as dark as I can get it.

Speaking of knob on a lathe, made a couple for the little block planes tonight:









I learned long ago, to make doubles, just in case…. These turned out pretty good, so I used both of them. One for that Stanley 120, the other for the Sargent107 clone…









The 120 and …









the 107 clone. Took each for a drive along Pine Ave. just to test the sharpening they got tonight. New paint, new knobs, and sharpened irons.


----------



## bandit571

random Family Portrait time….









From the "kiddies"









to their bigger Brothers..









to the Jack son four









to the biggens









and by next saturday, to more biggins will be here….


----------



## thedude50

i would run back and pay the 50 bucks a frog is worth 50 and a single line lever cap is worth 60 and a tote and you get the picture don't you


----------



## thedude50

I have several planes to trade for the big Stanley too


----------



## Dcase

My take on welded planes… No one wants to buy a tool that has been broken like that but I guess it all depends on the situation. If the weld was done well then the plane should tune up fine, if someone did a poor job welding then it may require to much work to correct the problem…

I bought a #4 off ebay a while back not realizing that the plane had been welded. When I got the plane in the mail and saw the weld I was bummed out about it and figured I would just use it for parts. I ended up changing my mind and decided I would go ahead and tune it up anyway.. The weld was done well so it tuned up nice and it works as well as any of my other planes… This plane is now one of my favorites.




























I do avoid buying welded planes though. If its a rare plane and I can get a really good deal because its been welded then I would do it, thats why I got the 278. If its a bedrock, like dude said the parts are worth a lot on their own so 50 bucks may be a good deal.

A good example of a plane I would buy even with a weld would be the #10 or the other bench rabbet planes. Those are common to show up with welds and they are kind of pricey so if I saw a good deal on one that had been welded I would take it.


----------



## Bertha

thanks for the nice card, Andy
i'm starting to have a thing for the Union planes
i want a 278 badly
i'd go pretty $$$ for that 34
that 606 is obscene


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I've got a Union #6 for sale. LJ buddy price is $50.

Dan, that #4 looks pretty good. Welded in 2 spots no less. Its funny how the surprises becomes a favorite.

I think this is the first time I've seen everyone try to outbid on this thread. That right there should say something about that #34.


----------



## SamuelP

A ways back I posted about needing a knob and tote for a 4 1/2 I had purchased. After throwing this out there in the LJ community I got a pm and a package at my front door with a pristine set made of cherry.










I have not completely tuned the 4 1/2 up but I could not wait to put the knob and tote on.










These have a nice usable finish that feels great in hand, not too glossy. The tote really fits my hand well and I cannot wait to tune this up and make some shavings.

Thanks Don W!

Great work.


----------



## DaddyZ

A gift in the Mail from fellow LJ'er - Priceless !!!

Brit ^ - That is a Nice Family of Inlaws (Braces & Saws)

Bandit ^ - The family keeps growing !!


----------



## waho6o9

Beautiful people


----------



## Mosquito

The #45 I bought ended up being welded. I was a little upset, but it still works fine, so I guess I'm ok with it. It was so dirty, I'm not sure the seller even knew it was welded. It's on the piece that holds the fence, and is on one of the pieces that the rods go through. It still slides on the rods fine, so I guess no harm done 

That's a nice looking tote and knob set there Sam (and Don W)


----------



## bandit571

After two tries, that sargent made DE5 still didn't sell on the bay. Guess it will go into re-hab this weekend. The DE6 should arrive tomorrow, and the KK7 will be here by Saturday. Guess the re-hab center will be busy this coming weekend….


----------



## bandit571

I have a Liberty Bell #129. It wouldn't sell on the bay. So, I am thinking of "parting it out" on the bay. I'll keep a couple items from it, but the iron parts will go up for sale.

The so-called "Frog" ( with screws) would be???

The lever Cap, with the 76 Bell cast into it, would be????

Iron, chip breaker ( and that little slotted device), would go for????

Body is intact, with readable stamp on the nose. 20" long. Parted out as…..

With a pair of 6s in the shop, time to move the old guy on. Born about 1890.


----------



## donwilwol

what was your asking price? Post it here or on the swap forum(or both). You never know.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I personally wouldn't part the plane out if I was you. I don't really like the idea of taking a plane thats complete and parting it out like that… I mean if you think about it why would you want to take apart a perfectly good plane and sell all his parts off… If it was broke or missing parts all ready thats one thing… I may be interested in buying it myself, I like trans planes and I don't have a 129. I would do a trade with you on it as well. I am sure I have something extra that you would be interested in.


----------



## donwilwol

looking for a cheaper #48 T&G

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-TONGUE-AND-GROOVE-WOOD-PLANE-BY-LAKESIDE-/320929422594?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab8e25d02


----------



## Dcase

Well I lost out on the #57 Box Core plane… I put a max bid of 120 and it sold for 125… I am not bummed out that I lost, I really didn't want to spend 100+ dollars to begin with. The stupid collector voice in my head made me bid on it and told me that I needed a box core plane…

I got a plane in the mail yesterday that I won last week on ebay. The seller did not list a maker name and it was a unique looking #4 that looked really old. I had no clue what make it was but I bid on it anyway… I now know its a old type Siegley made before Stanley purchased Siegley planes. It has a really unique lateral adjustment on it and it has a tapered iron with no chip breaker. I am curious how well its going to work not having a chip breaker.


----------



## DaddyZ

Bandit ^ I agree with Dan, There are enough Planes out there Missing Parts & Broke & Such without us having to Part out a perfectly good Plane.

So Far I have 3-4 Transitionals, but I don't buy off the bay, I only buy from the wilds Here close to where I live.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to sell the "Whole Hog" awhile back, not even a nibble. Although a #29 did sell, my #129 did not. Will try to get about five out of the frog, and six out of the lever cap. Debateing on the front knob, the irons, and the body. rear tote is mine. Really isn't much to these planes.

The Iron for these has a narrower slot. Need to widen the slot to fit a #8 iron plane. This is the 2-3/8" wide iron. Bolt to hold the chip breaker in place is missing, but this takes a smaller bolt than the iron planes. Iron does have the "bolt" the forked adjustor engages. Some pitting on both. 130 year old iron. To use on an iron #8, would need a wider slot, and a redrill & tap for the iron planes bolt. Iron is still almost 8" long.

Parting out just seems the best way for this plane. It would be nice IF the "Onion" shaped front knob would fit some of mine iron planes. Oh well, we'll see how it goes. Anybody need a 20" long wooden body? throw in the front knob with it.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, Can I ask why you are wanting to part it out in the first place? You wont get much for the parts and once you factor in the listing fees and pay pal fees is it even worth doing? Like I said, I would be interested in buying or trading you for the whole plane. I never saw it on ebay and I am not sure what your looking to get for it. I would hate to see the guy loose all his parts  I will send you a pm


----------



## Bertha

Don's got the cherry totes down to a science. They're among the prettiest in my collection. I might be interested in that union 6. Being laid up, I've been on an internet spending spree. I need to make sure I'm not broke. Scored this little 3/8" plow that I really like.
.








.


----------



## mochoa

Sweet plow! or is that a grooving plane, whatever. You would have nail a baten to the carcase side as a guide for that one. You could then just cut a matching rabbet in the shelf that you insert.

Or if your grooving a frame piece you can put it in the vise with a taller board in there with it as fence. But I'm not sue if that would work because it would throw the shavings into the fence… you What do you think?

I want some wooden dado planes. And a wide wooden rabbet plane with a nicker….


----------



## mochoa

On secound thought isnt that a dado plane?


----------



## donwilwol

The #6 is on my site Al. Nice plow.

I agree with Dan. Looking at what you can buy the liberty for, I can't see the parts being worth much.


----------



## mochoa

Confusion is the womb of learning…


----------



## carguy460

Thanks everyone for the thoughts re: welded planes…now I know more, and now I wish I knew where that guy was with the bedrock!! Oh well…


----------



## Bertha

^lol, Mauricio. I think dado is probably the most accurate. Being all gimped up right now, I haven't had a chance to put it to wood. It's got a skewed blade and a really interesting dual nicker. 
.


----------



## mochoa

There was an article in PW a month or two ago about boarded furniture, they showed that with a 3/4" one of those you can make dados for cabinets really quick using HD Eastern White Pine boards.


----------



## mochoa

Sweet it even has a depth stop.


----------



## ITnerd

You are correct Al & Mauricio - Dados they be. A quick video of them in action; and a selection from The Vault:










From Left to Right - a #60 'Dado, Brass Side Stop', a #61 'Dado, Screw Top, with Solid Handle', three 62's 'Dado, Screw Stop', and a left handed Marten Doscher missing the nicker and wedge.

Somebody has unpacked the moving crates - oh yeah!

Some woodies to amuse you all this fine Tuesday: 








All the non-handled, non-fenced Sandusky Filletsters - 70 through 65.

Don & Poopiekat, thanks again for the shots of your hoards to get me through the tough times when mine were boxed up.


----------



## bandit571

Why the parting out? I needed a part or two myself. Also, this was offered on the bay for 14.95, not even a nibble. Went down to almost $5 still nada. Fine, we will part things out. Handles are heading for their new homes now. The irons? Anybody want them? Cap and frog are listed for the next three nights, then we'll see. Now, I got to go and ship out a #4 I just sold….


----------



## Bertha

I like your style, Chris. I'm slowly building my collection of woodies. I had a dream once that I had an enormous barrister bookcase stuffed to the gills with molders. It was a vivid dream and I never quite shook the image. I'm quite jealous of your hoarde. That's a fine looking router getup too.


----------



## Bertha

Fellow LJ giving some planes a workout. Good stuff.
http://lumberjocks.com/timber715/blog/30711


----------



## renners

Al, I have a thing in my head that if you can remember your dream, it won't ever happen, (sorry if that puts you on a barrister bookcase full-of-goodies downer) - it's the ones you don't remember that come true.
Just wanted to wish you well after 'going under the knife'.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Renners I really expected to be feeling better than I do. I'm no stranger to the orthopedist's knife but this one's a doozy. I'd give my surgeon 1 star in terms of customer service; can't get the dude to return my calls, faxes, e-mails, etc. His nurse says there are "no updates" regarding my return to work authorization. wtf. Friggin doctors.


----------



## lysdexic

Yeah!
It is easier to talk to your congressman than it is your doctor. Why is that?


----------



## Bertha

^because doctors are jerks. When I'm slow doing my job, my fellow citizens like to complain directly to either the representative or the governor. They seem to get through pretty easily. I get one of those urgent post-it-notes like I'm supposed to be terrified. I'm not impressed by politicians of any variety. Ortho's, however, I have a strong liking for. Hero worship, some might say. Orthos are busy, I get it; I really do. But give a guy a doctor's note so he can go back to work. If I could think through the pain, I'd probably learn something from this.


----------



## ShaneA

That stinks Al. Guess it is good I know how to get a hold if a couple doctors here. Just hope I dont have to unless its to talk shop. Can they have you at work all casted up?


----------



## lysdexic

*Warning: thread tangent*

You are right. They are slow on the uptake too. The psychology of injury and healing is complex and multifaceted. But it is just as important as the biology. As strong predictor of clinical outcome is how you perceive your quality of care. Your surgeon tops that list. If you do not jive with your doc then the negative vibes begin. You become impatient, disconnected. Maybe you start to associate customer service with surgical skills. If there is a complication, you are less likely to understand and forgive.

What he needs to understand is that your chances for an excellent clinical outcome diminish with every hour you wait on that work release. Although biologically it has nothing to do with it. Most docs don't get basic customer service.


----------



## 33706

ITNerd: Glad to help! Now let's see some more of yours, now that they're unpacked!!
I dream of having a 4-square stacking set of hollows and rounds…1/8" to 1 1/2" Someday.. someday…


----------



## Bertha

That's some profound stuff there, Scott; much of which I hadn't considered. I'm guilty of not calling people back as quickly as I should. My patients don't complain much but I should be more diligent about returning calls. This was an emergent procedure, you might say; so I didn't exactly get to feel the guy out. Seemed like a solid guy. I'm not qualified to comment on his surgical skill. Turns out I was asleep for the bulk of it He enjoys a pretty good reputation locally from the guys at work. I'll send the postop films to those I trust; you and a couple others. I hope I don't confuse his handskills with his phone skills; that would be a shame. I sure hope I haven't irrecoverably changed my outcome based on being pi$$ed off. I'll keep an eye on it all.


----------



## Mosquito

I sharpened up my recently acquired Stanley #3 and put it to play on some pine, poplar, and maple…
Pine:









Poplar:









And the maple I don't have a "shavings shot" because I got too excited remembering Dans (right?) "mirror finish" picture, and I had achieved a little bit of it myself! (first time I know of)









Surprisingly difficult to catch it in a picture on a cellphone camera….


----------



## Bertha

Whew! Gotta love that, Mos. I don't reach for my 3 too often for some reason. Mine is one of my more prized planes. I kept it au naturel after a long period of spraypainting planes during rehab. Something told me to leave it alone. I'm convinced vintage tools can actually speak to you. I'm crazy, that's for sure; but I bet you guys know what I'm talking about. Maybe I'm just watching too much Ancient Aliens


----------



## Mosquito

So far, Al, I haven't done anything to the #3 other than sharpen it up, and adjust the frog. It's not bad at all, so I haven't even de-rusted it…

I probably would have played with the #4 tonight instead, except that the blade is in the middle of being resharpened. I discovered the bevel was way out of square (probably about 1/16" off from one end to the other) so I squared it off, and am working on re-establishing the bevel on it.


----------



## RGtools

Check out my new spill plane 










Not quite ready to make rabbets yet, I still have some stock prep to do. I made the shavings above while dialing in this tool (very fussy but that is to be expected of a fillister).










Some initial thoughts on the tool. Veritas has done some nice things and some irritating things with this tool. Two primary gripes: the posts need to be roughed up to hold well (did this after the first rabbet attempt when the fence slipped). Also, they put the set screw to set the knicker projection underneath the screw for one of the posts….this means that if your knicker is off (gasp) you have to you have to remove the entire fence and one fence post to adjust it. These things are both minor in the grand shceme of things.

Here is the good news. Once you get the tool dialed in you have the ability to a use a few set screws to keep the thing is proper adjustment, so you should have less fiddling to do between sharpenings. The machining on the tool is excellent and the blade was ready to go about 30 seconds after I had it out of the box. It's a well balanced tool and the grips feel surprisingly nice in the hand. I NEVER thought I would say this about a Veritas….It's kind of pretty.


----------



## RGtools

Mosqito: that shot is great for a camera pic. Keep up the good work.

Al Get well.

All carry on.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks RG.

I like those shavings, and congrats on getting to use the new addition


----------



## lysdexic

RG,
I haven't put mine through the paces yet. I will when I ship lap my bottom shelf. I do agree that the tool really feels nice in the hand. I also agree that the the signature Veritas styling works well in this plane - in contrast to their bench planes.

Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Bertha

I've wanted a spill plane for some time now. Not sure why; just want one, dammit. I agree with Scott that this is one of the more handsome Veritas offerings. I like the dainty little rear tote design. Good looking plane.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, that #3 looks great the way it is. I love the low knobs.

RG, very sweet plane. I also like that chisel rack you have on your work bench. I think I might build one like that.

I finished cleaning and tuning up a Siegley #4 that I got the other day… This is my first Siegley plane and I have to say I really like it. There is no frog, the iron bedding is cast right into the sole so you cant adjust the throat opening at all but the mouth is tight enough for fine work. There is also no chip breaker, just a tapered iron with a set of grooves milled on the back which fit the york. The lateral adjustment is unique as there is a pin on the lateral that fits a slot cut in the iron. The lateral adjustment works very well. There are only 3 major parts to this plane and its lighter weight due to the lack of a cast iron frog. The tapered iron works great as it planes really well without a chip breaker. Neat little plane..


----------



## Bertha

Dan, that thing is awesome. I think the lateral adjuster is probably superior to the Stanley design. I like the look of the captured cap and the crosshatching is really eye catching. I like.


----------



## Dcase

Al, yes, the lateral adjustment is very slick. I think its because its so simple. With the Stanley design you have a little disc thats often worn and your moving both the iron with a breaker attached. On this one its a solid pin so there is really no chance of slack like you often get with the two piece disc design. Only down side is I don't think Hock makes Siegley irons so its going to be a challenge to get a new iron for this plane. Good thing there is enough meat left in it to last my lifetime.


----------



## lysdexic

Dan,
As far as photographing full width, full length gossamer shavings, it doesn't get any better than that picture right there!

Are you lapping the soles?

I covet the Siegley.


----------



## Dcase

I do lap the soles of all of my planes but I usually don't get crazy with it. What I mean by that is a lot of times I just lap them on some 180 grit paper until its good enough and then I stop… On the Siegley I only did a quick lapping session so the sole is not dead flat on it. I think there was even a dip right in front of the mouth… Still got the full width shavings though…

On my main user planes I spent a good deal of time lapping and worked them all up to 220 or 400 grit paper. I have mixed feelings on the idea that the soles need to be dead flat.


----------



## waho6o9

Your happening Mos, good work, nice plane as well.


----------



## donwilwol

You guys are killing me!! Ryan, I love the spill plane shot. That IS cool.

Dan, you're making me wish I had bid on that Siegley. I really like it. I looked at it several times. I'm glad its in a good home.

And the Sandusky Filletsters. OMG!

Chris, nice looking #3. I've got a new one to.

Dan, I hope you're saving that Liberty from the scrap yard.

Carry on!


----------



## mafe

So cool RG.
Dan that shave looks like butter - it is a beautiful shot.
Smiles.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice find Don, did you make a new knob or get one from another plane? And is the tote new? They both look great! If I ever need a tote I'll have to try to commission you lol


----------



## donwilwol

Chris, both made new from rosewood. I wanted them to match.


----------



## bandit571

Not a "Happy Camper" this morning. DE6 arrived…...in a torn box…....and broken in to two pieces…...one on either side of the mouth. BUMMER! Already had planned on the knob being replaced.

Sierra
Hotel
India
Tango
!!!!!!!!!!!!

When i get up to get ready to go to work tonight, I MIGHT have a picture or two of my new "Chisel plane" from Diamond Edge 6.

ps: That hard rubber tote is in very good shape.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, that Siegley is very cool indeed. It's actually a non-Stanley iron plane I'd like to have.


----------



## bandit571

Dan; The two parts I have on ebay, IF they don't sell….

I can always box up the #129. Everything is still here, EXCEPT that smaller bolt that holds the chipbreaker to the iron. The long screw for the tote is wrong, just a LONG drywall screw.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit - sad to hear the DE was a casualty. Hard way to lose a tool, for sure.


----------



## waho6o9

Too bad about the Sierra Tango Boogie Bandit, a broken DE6 no good.

Nice work on the Siegley Dan.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like an old crack on one side, something that WASN'T talked about during the sale. Nothing else, I could get a refund, and go buy another plane…...


----------



## Mosquito

USPS broke the tote on the #3 I just got, but luckily it glued back together with no issues. Sucks about the DE6, though. USPS claims another one….


----------



## racerglen

"Fragile" means cast iron..
not just glass..wonder how far those guys n' gals toss some 
packages.

;-(


----------



## Mosquito

Well, I know as a rule of guestimation they say that if you don't think it would be able to withstand a 70lb package being dropped on it, USPS says that you should place it in a double corrugated box and mark it as "fragile"...


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, if the parts don't sell let me know and I will buy the 129 from you. If you wanted to keep the tote and knob that would be fine, I have extra beach totes and knobs I could put on it.


----------



## mafe

I got my Norris sharpened and honed and made first shaves.










Made a little blog about it:
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/30722

I am in love!


----------



## LukieB

Man, seems to be an epidemic with the post office, and shipper's poor packaging. I was heart-broken yesterday to find the lot of planes I got on ebay show up with no packing material whatsoever. Just a bunch of cast-iron banging around rosewood in a box. 4 casualties in one box. The worst of which was this Sargent.










Somehow getting some money back doesn't feel like justice. They have destroyed something that can't be replaced. (Well it could…but you know what I mean) Ok, maybe it's not "destroyed" either.

But, I kind of wish they could be charged with 2nd degree plane-slaughter, or reckless endangerment resulting in the death of a plane.

The rest of the damage was to knobs and totes, which I believe I can fix. I'm much better at woodworking than welding or brazing.

I don't know much about Sargent planes, It looks about like a Stanley #6. Can anybody tell me what I have here by the size? It's like 2-7/8" by 18-3/8" The frog and blade are 2-3/8" wide.

Also, do you think this could be fixed, or maybe would not effect use? Would it still have value if everything else is functional? Or should it become a parts plane?

I say value meaning $$, I have no intention of keeping this plane. It's not why I bought the lot.

As always, any insight is much appreciated from you guys.


----------



## LukieB

Mafe, that norris is amazing, I'm so jealous.


----------



## DS

DEAL ALERT! 
Phoenix, AZ area.

Saw this ad on CL today. 
The guy is unloading about 50 hand planes. "Stanley, Millers Falls, Dunlap, Sargent ect."

No prices listed, but, he states if you buy 5 or more planes they are 1/2 off.

Makes me wish I collected planes.


----------



## Mosquito

love the Norris Mads, I really like the style of those planes

That's terrible news LuckieB…


----------



## bandit571

a look at the damage









the only crack described was this in the ad









frog is still in one piece, though









might be a little hard to hurt the tote one this one..









the bolt holding the knob had broken as well. iron look s ok, just rusty..









parts plane. hey, Dan, want a rubber tote on that bell?


----------



## donwilwol

So the funny thing, my 608 came in a box, no packing or wrapping, and was sticking out the end. No damage what so ever. I was so nervous when I saw it sticking out of the box, i envisioned the worst.

I double box most of my planes I ship, and they still managed to break the tote on my last #5 i shipped.


----------



## DaddyZ

Wow, what happened to the good ol USPS, There was a time when they held some respect.

Last Christmas I recieved a card in the Mail, Opened on both ends, All 100$ worth of gift cards Gone.
Called the post office to ask why they didn't notify someone that they have thieves in thier MIST. Was told There is noone to notify, noone cares…...................


----------



## donwilwol

imagine that, a thief in a government sanctioned operation. 
There is noone to notify, noone cares……................

got to love it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RE: USPS, and the missing Stanley #77 gage from last week…

It appears the post office totally destroyed the original box, gathered up what they thought were the contents and created a new box w/ label to forward. The gage was wrapped as parts in newspaper; those parts and the paper were discarded / never arrived. The monster Hurwood is all that came. The label that was on the original box was printed; the one that arrived was hand-written. No notice, no explanation.


----------



## donwilwol

when I ordered my plastic flex pipe for my dust collection, the box came and was totally smashed, ripped and mangled. It had been re-taped. It was extremely heavy. As I unpacked I pulled out 2 boxes of notepads (like postit type pads) They must have been in the pile when the box broke and just got shoved in the box. They were still labeled and in good shape. I just gave them back next pickup.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, I sold a college textbook on Amazon once, sent it USPS, after 2 weeks the buyer contacted me that they never got it… called USPS and after a week (and not telling me) it got delivered, but the buyer said the packaging was shredded and didn't want to accept it just in case (I was fine with that, they were really nice about the whole thing) so she sent it back. I got it, and the original padded envelope I sent it was indeed shredded and all chewed up… the book was fine, though, but still… I also once ordered a pair of sunglasses, and they got lost in the mail for 3 months before they made their way to me…. I got a refund for them well before they arrived, but when I e-mailed the place I got them, they said "for the inconvenience, you can keep them at no charge" so that was pretty cool.

Anywho… back on topic, sort of…

Someone is selling a Stanley #4 on CL near me, but I'm a bit confused… They say it has 1 patent date (Dec. 24, 1867), but I'm not sure if that's right or not? Looking at the picture it's got a kidney shaped lever cap, and a newer frog, but then has a low-knob? It confuses me a little…. Did they ever do low-knobs after type 11? I didn't think they did
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/tls/3063486794.html


----------



## bandit571

Looks like I'm in need of a #6 base.. But, which #6 to get…. Stanley, Union, or a Sargent. Maybe a M-F #6? Finding a grooved base in a #6 size???? And hope they don't break something, either the part, or, my wallet….


----------



## donwilwol

they stopped low knobs somewhere between type 11 and 12. Remember typing is not a science and nothing is set in stone. Stanley would often use what they had for the next run. Of course I doubt that kidney shaped cap every went on a low know plane from the factory. There is a good chance that is a different cap. At least its not a handyman cap, but a better chance its a different knob. Your correct in that frog is much newer than the low knob.


----------



## Mosquito

It's not far from where I work, so I might go check it out and see, wouldn't hurt, I guess….
And that's true… My #7 also game with a kidney shaped cap iron, and is otherwise a type 15…


----------



## Dcase

I guess I must be lucky because I have purchased most of my planes from Ebay and I have never had any problems with the shipping or packages being damaged. I also can not recall anyone who did a really poor packing job, most all of the planes I have got in the mail have been well packed. Like I said I guess I got lucky. When I send out a plane I always make sure its packed really well so that it wont slide around in the box. I am surprised someone would just throw planes in a box and not even at least throw some newspaper in there.

Lukie, If that were my plane I would just epoxy that piece back on. They sell epoxy which is supposed to bond metal to metal and since the part thats broke on yours is not an area that well ever be stressed I bet the fix would hold. Its worth a try in my opinion. A lot easier then trying to weld it.

Bandit, I am afraid Epoxy wont work for yours though.. I would contact the seller and try for a refund…. And no I don't think I would want a rubber tote. I think I will stick with the old fashioned Wood tote.


----------



## donwilwol

chris, most type 15s would have a kidney shaped cap. Only one year (32) of type 15 planes came with the keyhole


----------



## LukieB

*Chris/Mosquito*- Thank you for your sympathy

*Dan*- Thanks, that's kind of what I was thinking

*Bandit*- I believe what I have is a 6. It's a Sargent, but not corrugated. And it does have the broken rib reinforcement. But like I said, I don't really have any intention of keeping this, and if a fellow LJ could use it, it could be yours for a very reasonable price…


----------



## JayT

Lukie, bandit. Sorry to hear about your shipping mishaps. I bought a Sargent 418 on ebay a few weeks ago that was falling out of the ripped box when it was delivered but none the worse for wear. Just got lucky, I guess. One more transfer and USPS probably would have dropped it on the floor.

Lukie, Sargent designated their models by length, so I believe you have an 18 or 418, depending on when it was made. Someone who is more knowledgeable is free to correct that.


----------



## superdav721

Just stoping by. Wanted to get to the bottom. I hope everyone is fairing well and you irons are sharp.


----------



## Dcase

JayT, Millers Falls is another one that numbered their planes based on the length of the plane. Other plane makes did that as well. I have no clue why Sargent put the 4 in there to make it a 3 digit number though. Same reason I don't know why they jumped up to the 600's for the Bedrocks..


----------



## Bertha

Mads, you win the dreamy plane award for the year


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Don! Got my irons in the mail today, and did a quick hone on the KK blade, which has a light camber, and went to town on a piece of pine scrap. This was when I started running length wise









Then just for fun hit it with my #7 followed by the #3 (#4 iron is still not rebeveled yet). I'm pretty happy with the results. It's the first time I've actually done the whole Jack-Jointer-Smoother thing









And I agree Al, Mads wins.


----------



## donwilwol

I just posted a hand grinder for sale if anybody is interested. I know some say they are hard to find in some locations.

Chris, that's some good looking shavings.

Got my ohio #4 today. It was in better shape than I was anticipating, and usps didn't break it.










Mads, I have no further comments, just drool on my keyboard.

Bandit, I agree with Dan, epoxy is out of the question.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, congrats on the hat-trick! (course, medium and fine) Awesome!!!


----------



## Dcase

Nice shavings there Mos.

Don, That Ohio does look to be in pretty good shape… Makes me want to hunt down an Ohio plane 

My 3 year old son came out to the shop tonight. He wanted to plane so I thought I would start him with the #8 









He's still a bit small to handle the #33 though…


----------



## LukieB

So after some further research…..I'm confused. The plane has a number cast in it…422 
But it certainly isn't 22 inches long. I'm guessing that Sargent (like Stanley) didn't stick to any strict rules when numbering these things? The lever cap that appears to go with the plane has 18 stamped on the backside though.

Frankenplane is very likely since this was a "plane parts lot" of a lot of misc. stuff.

Anybody know if the Sargent lever caps were originally black or does this have spray paint on it?


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, if its a 422 then it should be the same size as a Stanley #7 and it would be 22 inches… Did you measure it? I have never seen a black Sargent lever cap. They may have had some that were black but all the ones I have seen are bare metal.


----------



## thedude50

for many months Dan has posted some of the best shots of shavings and this all comes down to one thing Dan know what sharp is and he gets it I need to0 take more pictures


----------



## mafe

He is wonderful Dan!
Thanks Al and don.
Love that shave Mos.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## racerglen

For Al..
Who needs a spill plane to make curlies ?



















Right and left Veritas, A2 and 01 blades









Veritas® Iron Edge-Trimming Planes


----------



## LukieB

Measured twice, this thing is 18-5/8" long overall. With 422 pretty clearly stamped in front of where the tote goes.










Also, trying to figure out which parts go with which plane (like I said, this came from a "parts lot") It's ben a real challenge trying to figure out which parts go where. It's like a big puzzle. You know, the kind of puzzle where the majority of pieces are missing or broken. LOL.










Do these look like Sargent rods and brass caps? The caps are much longer than Stanley's.


----------



## mochoa

Has anyone here ever used wooden tongue and groove planes? I'm curious as to how tricky they are to set so that the panels come together flat? I've seen the ones that come as a pair of planes and also the two in one planes where you flip the plane around to cut either the T or the G.


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, I am not sure what to say about your Sargent plane. The Sargent #422 was made the same size as a Stanley #7 according to all the info I have found online. Take a close look at the back of your plane and see if it looks like someone shortened it down. Sometimes carpenters would shorten the longer planes down so that they would fit in their tool boxes. I have no other guesses as to why the plane is not 22in.

As for the screws I would say those probably go to that sargent. Check to see if the threads fit, if they do then thats where I would put them. I believe my Sargent planes have the longer brass nuts as well.


----------



## donwilwol

Stanley brass varied some. If I remember correctly some of the Stanley transitionals were longer to. I've found some differences in widths as well, I just can't remember ifs its between different brands or among the brands to.


----------



## Brit

Don - Do you mean to say that you don't keep a detailed logbook of everything your restore? LOL.


----------



## donwilwol

yes I do, but my logbook has a back log. Its also getting a little fuzzy.


----------



## Brit

I'm impressed. I'm forever forgetting to write improtant details down that would make my life easier next time.


----------



## JayT

Dan, or anyone else, do your Sargent's have the same threads as Stanley? The 418 I am working on (a later one, probably 1940's) has different sized threads for the knob, tote and lever cap for sure. I don't recall the handle screw thread sizes off the top of my head, but the lever cap is 1/4-20 instead of that funky 9/32 thread. Just wondering if Sargent changed their machining along the line or if they were never the same as Stanley.


----------



## Bertha

Racer, nice work on the side jobbies. I've always considered a set of those planes "a luxury" and I've never bought one. The Stanleys are ridiculously priced on Fleabay, too.


----------



## racerglen

Al, I've seen those prices, yuk…
Got my pair a year apart at introductory prices, L/V can save you money that way.
Still trying to see any practical difference in the A2, 01 blades, I deliberately got each one with a different blade, all indications to me are they're indistinguishable except in the honing, the A2 is tougher to do..


----------



## Bertha

^I tend to like the O1's, Glen. I made a carving knife for a buddy with the A2 and it sure seemed harder to hone. I don't know much about metallurgy. I usually just go with whatever's in the plane


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 for O1 tool steel in plane irons…


----------



## RGtools

I have both. I like A2 when it is treated right (look for blades that have went through the Demolition Man cryogenics treatment) because the edge holds for a lot longer than in O1…but your right about the trade off in honing speed. It takes a lot little to hone A2.

D2 is even worse, I would only use that steel in an item that you are going to be pounding the heck out of (Ray Iles Mortice Chisels for instance).

When you get down to it, as long as the steel can take a good edge and hold it for as long as you need it you should get along just fine.


----------



## mochoa

I like O1 for the reasons mentioned above, but wouldnt A2 be preferable in a tool that is dedicated to cutting end grain like RacerGlens planes (dreamy planes by the way)


----------



## mochoa

oh wait are those side rabbet planes or edge trimming planes?


----------



## Dcase

JayT- Not sure the answer on the thread sizes. I am pretty sure the Sargents had always been different then the Stanley's but I don't know.

I have a few A2 irons and like you guys say they take a while to sharpen. They are nice to have in my planes which are used often like my Smoothers but I wouldn't want an A2 iron in every one of my planes. I would never look forward to sharpening if that was the case.


----------



## bandit571

Package in the mail today, DAN, LOOK THE OTHER WAY….









Now THAT is the way to ship something FRAGILE! NOT like this…









The DE6 came in that second box:-((

However, THIS came well packed up…









Wait for it….









Iron says Stanley, with a PAT APR 19 92. Chipbreaker is just a touch wider than the iron, and has a second slot cut for the Depth adjustor. A few more looks?









and the froggy









Base is 19-3/8" long ( cut down, maybe?)









So, I do have a few "good" parts from the DE6 sitting around, maybe re-use the DE iron? Lever caps are the same, just one (DE6) is VERY rusty, and chipped along the edge. Still haven't pried the DE's frog off, bolts are stuck , BIG TIME. Front knob looks like just a touch of TLC is needed, tote? Weell, I think that part is covered.

Ok, DAN, you can look again. Drooling on keyboards is "bad form, you know".


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, I never look forward to sharpening… I only look forward to the results of said sharpening…


----------



## donwilwol

JayT, I've got a sargent 409, the threads are not the same as stanley and it has the long brass tote nut like you pictured.



















So basically what i've done to this is glued a piece of bloodcote to fix the tote, sand and refinish the knob and tote, stuck it in evapo-rust over night and sharpened it.


----------



## carguy460

"So basically what i've done to this is glued a piece of bloodcote to fix the tote, sand and refinish the knob and tote, stuck it in evapo-rust over night and sharpened it."

Dang Don…you make it sound so easy and effortless…"No big deal, I just repaired a tote so well that you can barely tell it was broken." You truly are the master of restoration…like a plane yoda.

EDIT: Let it be known that this was my 100th post…I chose to ring in the century mark by calling Don our Yoda…yeah…I'm that guy.


----------



## TechRedneck

Don the Yoda.. kinda has a ring to it!


----------



## RGtools

Don. Your restorations shame me. I never take the time to mine as pretty and you can revive rusted hulks that I would discard.

Millers Falls Planes are wonderfully stout in the hand. The flyweel they call a depth adjuster is particularly satisfying.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, you have done it this time…. I am officially jealous.. That KK7 is very nice. The only crappy part is it came with a Stanley iron…. One of the things I really like about my KK planes is they had really thick irons and chip breakers. I cant say the thicker irons work any better, its just something about the KK planes that I like… if you should ever decide you don't want that KK7 anymore you know where I am.. lol

Don, I have been staring at the MF plane for a few min… Amazing work. That knob might be the finest looking restored knob I have ever seen. That tote fix blends so well and looks great as well. Your restorations have really been improving. Your restorations have always looked good but your recent ones I have seen seem to be at an even higher level then before. I guess thats what happens though when you have restored as many planes as you have…


----------



## JayT

*When nine hundred planes you have fixed, look as good, they will not. Hmmm?*


----------



## JayT

Don, I couldn't resist 

The others are totally correct, your restorations are amazing. Even better, you spend the time and effort to help all of us ignorant plane paduans learn more about how to do it.


----------



## bandit571

Notes from the KK7: Frog is cleaned up, ready for a little paint. japanning? about 50-50 there. Strip and repaint. Cleaned up the irons (both the DE6 and the KK7) and their chip breakers. DE's is about an 1/8" wider than that Stanley. Under the frog bolts are a pair of the thickest washers i've seen for awhile.

Had to break the old tote off the KK7. Only way to get the long bolt loose was a pair of visegrips. Steel bolts on both handles. Looks like the frog could slide on a bunch of squares for bearing surfaces. Frog looks almost like a Union frog…..

Looking around for an impact driver, need to remove two very rusty bolts from the DE's frog. seems to be almost the same frog maker as the KK7.

Lever caps, Same deign, just the Kk is just thar red hair wider. Both have some chipping going on, should be able to clean that up. Both have the "Keyhole' opening. One will either be a spare, or be sold. DE's iron will fit the KK7, just switch the chipbreaker and go.

This might take a little longer than any of Don Yoda's. Nice to have some spare parts, from the DE6.


----------



## thedude50

Well guys the past few days my brother in law the electrician has been installing 12 outlet boxes in the ceiling of the shop. I chose to do the lights with pigtails because they are easier to replace this way.I had 6 four footers and purchased 2 8 footers that are tandem 4 footer bulbs. all the new lights in California have to be t8 so they are energy efficient. the shop had 2 4 footers before the rewire and tomorrow he will be finished with this big job. After the lights are done as SOON AS i CAN AFFORD IT I WILL ADD A SHOP PANEL to the wall and will run home runs to each machine on a 30 amp circuit. I will also wire 220 for the next Air compressor and table saw. I plan on finding another big jointer as the last one i was buying the guy backed out of the deal. I want a 16 inch jointer like the oliver i was going to get. any way we turned on over half the lights today and all i can say is damn i should have done this sooner. I cant wait to put the other 8 footer up where the bench isl going to be. now i can take photos in the shop without flash.


----------



## donwilwol

This one is for Smitty. Random thursday shot.


----------



## carguy460

Nice JayT…love the Yoda quote!

I will be calling on the experts once again tomorrow…I'm starting a plane restore for a friend and cant id the plane..pics tomorrow, but for now all I know is that it says MADE IN USA in front of the knob…that's it for markings, so I'm clueless. Maybe Don Yoda can help…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don Yoda, you suck. 

I like me some #18 / Knucklecap Sweethearts! Beautiful restore on the MF. Friggin' Awesome, one might say.


----------



## Dcase

Nice group of 18's Don… You have a problem, you know that right? haha 

Here is what I got finished up in the shop tonight…

Sargent trans smoothing plane (Stanley #24 size) has been restored with a new sole. I used a piece of Mahogany because I had a piece the perfect size and thickness in my scrap bin. Also by using Mahogany it was a ton easier to chisel out the mouth… The mouth did chip out a little on one side so I will have to plane the bottom again but its in good working shape… 

















I also built myself a new "Donkey Ear" Shooting Board… I had one all ready that I had made a while back but it was a different design and I was never really happy with it. I have seen this design before and I really liked it as it looked a lot easier to hold the work piece while using.

I started by gluing up two pieces of 3/4 Baltic Birch ply. I then glued a strip of maple on the top to act as the runner. Once glue was dry I ripped the 45 deg bevel using the table saw. Once that was done I cut a dado on the bottom and attached a piece of hardwood so that I can use that for clamping in my vise. All that was left was to add a fence and a coat of BLO over the whole thing… Didn't take me that long and I know I will like this design better.


----------



## Dcase




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, that's beautiful work! Well done.


----------



## stonedlion

I just posted this restore in Show the restoration before and after.

Not up to Don's standards, but I have been studying the ways of the Jedi master.

From this - 









To this -


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Richard, that is some serious work! Congrats on a fine rehab, looks great!


----------



## waho6o9

Good job on the rehab Richard, very nice.


----------



## stonedlion

Thanks guys! I've been working at it a little bit at a time for the last couple of weeks. I am amazed at how well the metal came back. I thought for sure the blade was a goner and the lever cap would end up wire wheeled into submission.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice group of 18's Don… You have a problem, you know that right? haha  Dan, that made me chuckle, and yes I know this, and you guys certainly don't help.

Great job on the Sargent. I've got a Union like it that I can NOT make work right. I've re-soled, resharpend, re-adjusted, you name it. It just won't take a consistent shavings.

Richard, you're certainly not diving yourself the credit you deserve. That's a great looking restore. A few more coat of blo on that wood and you got it (try either wet sanding or steel wool on a few coats). I never take that hardwood down to bare wood. Sometimes I think you'd have to sand to the center. They pushed that crap in further than most pressure treated lumber and I like the patina to.

Bandit, I stripped that S4 last night. I don't know what that paint was, but we need to find out. Its like black liquid metal. I even refreshed my black beauty in the sand blaster thinking that would help. Holy crap that stuff is hard.


----------



## Bertha

Nice planes here today. I like your box, Dan, and the mouth on that transitional is unusually good.


----------



## bandit571

Getting ready to refurbish that shortened KK7. Should have been around 22" long, but it is just 19-3/8" long. Hmm. Also going into rehab, that #5 jack with the iron-clad paint. A nice sharp, wide beater chisel should remove that paint from the sides. Might leave the rest of the paint in place.

DE6's parts will get a second life, as well. Spares. The frog is the same as the KK7's frog. Right down to the lateral lever. Lever cap is just a hair narrower, might work with my #5A. IF, and a big IF, i can get it re-rusted….


----------



## BrandonW

Bandit, did you say you needed a #6 sole? I have a Union 6© sole that I'll give you if you wanted to pay for the shipping.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Trans Dan. I also like the Donkey's Ear. I saw Roy using one (among others) on an episode of the Woodwright's Shop yesterday, and want to make one. Especially because I'm working on a project that would benefit from it. Problem is that I don't have a table saw to make the 45 degree angle lol Might just have to make a shorter one that I can cut with my (small) Miter saw for now.

Nice job Richard


----------



## carguy460

How about a plane without a name?


> Anyone have any ideas


?








The only marking on the entire thing:



































My favorite part of the whole thing? The way the chipbreaker is attached to the iron:









Anyone have any idea about what this plane could be? Just a hardware store special I'm guessing?


----------



## donwilwol

Jason, clean off the top of the iron and see if there is anything marked.


----------



## Bertha

I think it still looks like a Stanley. I had a 4 that had a frog that looked a lot like that. I think it was one of the "common man" versions, like the Handyman. Not sure.


----------



## donwilwol

Jason, I think it's a Defiance which was made by Stanley


----------



## bandit571

Went to a few garage sales today. No planes, but there was this saw, in a metal box, for $5. Hey, why not. A SKILL SAW Home Shop #320 trim saw. metal box even had a baggie, with a spare blade in it. Has a 5-1/2" blade on board. This saw ( and box) are all metal, no plastic. Just $5…...

Pictures AFTER this SEVERE THUNDER STORM goes away. Wires are down, trees down, house fires in the nearby countes, drove home from Piqua, Ohio in the worst of it. 65-80 mph winds, hail, wires hanging down onto the roadway, lots of tree limbs all over the road. FUN!


----------



## bhog

Nice restores guys.

Bandit those storms can be fun and scary all at once.We could use the rain here, been hot as hell here lately. 108 yesterday.

This heat is throwing me off.Working on a top to a jewelry cabinet,Somehow scratched it pretty good with a scraper and ended up sending it through my planer,and before that I couldnt get my #4 set to take flat shavings.Too much heat I guess.

Smitt how has it been at your place?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon, a balmy 107 today. At least it's a wet heat.


----------



## bhog

LOL Smitt, I was looking for something to be thankfull for as my brain was cooking today.Stay cool man.


----------



## donwilwol

when you're hot you're hot.

Random friday pic to cool you down.(only had a few minutes at a time in the shop, so it was cleanup and sharpen the blocks)


----------



## lysdexic

But its a dry heat! Really. We got up to 102 but the humidity is only 60% which is dry for us in the Carolinas.


----------



## lysdexic

Don, I meant to take a picture of the #3 iron but I've not been home much. I did look at it and the screw hole is at the bottom. So, when I look at Rexmill I think it is a T6 with the plain logo and the first irons to switch the hole around.

I'll try to get a pic but I've got to work this weekend.


----------



## donwilwol

did you guys see this http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60768#comment-1295843 ?


----------



## donwilwol

According to the mega chart, type 6 could have either. Type 5 has the hole on the top, but I've had a few type 5 (or at least they were type 5s for everything but) the hole was on top on all of them.


----------



## lysdexic

I just looked at it. Gorgeous. BUt, I tell you Don, I can just imagine a day when you post yours. Kinda seems right up your ally. What say you?


----------



## lysdexic

Interestingly, I am siting here waiting to go back with a uninsured, self employed carpenter who damn near cut his thumb in half with a circ saw. He cut in half long ways.


----------



## donwilwol

yea, I almost did one that kinda failed, although its one of my my go to jack now. http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/28472


----------



## donwilwol

did you see we just hit 15000


----------



## lysdexic

Interestingly, I am sitting here waiting to go back with an uninsured, self-employed carpenter who damn near cut his thumb in half with a circ saw. He almost cut it in half long ways.


----------



## lysdexic

Nice - you got the 15K


----------



## donwilwol

maybe the uninsured, self-employed carpenter who damn near cut his thumb in half with a circ saw will pay up in Stanley ware.


----------



## donwilwol

I could use 15K bout now.


----------



## ShaneA

Ouch…power tool injuries, not cool. It was about 109° here yesterday. Really make shop time tough on the weekends. Better get out there early, I have discovered through extensive testing that sweat and sawdust make a bad combo. Came up with thall all on my own. : )


----------



## Dcase

Making my own Infill plane is on my list of things to do someday… Shopnotes Magazine had an issue a number of years ago on how to make one and the plans they provided were really straight forward. Not saying it looked easy it just looked like the directions would be easy to follow. One of these days I will take a stab at it… Shopnotes also recently had an issue with plans to make your own set of chisels… I also want to try those..

Congrats on the 1500 post Don. Is that a 60 1/2 in that pic you just posted? I use the one you sold me often. I worked a little on the 110 you sent me but I will have to go back and revisit it another day but its in working order..


----------



## ksSlim

Nice thing about hand tools, most usually stop before the go thorugh the bone.


----------



## lysdexic

.


----------



## thedude50

Dan you read shop notes that made me wonder what magazines do each of you subscribe to and why


----------



## Dcase

Dude, I like to read all the wood magazines that I can. I get little bits of info out of all of them. I currently subscribe to FWW, Wood and ShopNotes. I cant really say why I picked those 3, I just did. ShopNotes has been a bit stale as of late… I have every issue of Shopnotes and Woodsmith in PDF format and I really like their earlier stuff but its almost like they are running out of ideas for shop projects and jigs.

I really like FWW and Wood as I have enjoyed every issue that I have read… When I go to the store I will sometimes pick up WoodCraft, American Woodworker and Popular WW… Like I said, I like to read anything woodworking.


----------



## Mosquito

My random Friday/Saturday…
More pictures of it later, once I have better lighting/get un-lazy to use my digital camera…


----------



## bandit571

Random photos from a rainy-ass day:









Garage sale find, $5 Skill trim saw









A Sargent #5 ( Jackson Center Yard Sale) after a clean up, and minus that black paint









Side view of same:









As you can see, I use that new wood bench to work on the planes, getting a supply of spare parts as well









Worked on that KK7 today as well:









No rear tote, as of yet. I did get that Hard rubber tote off of the DE6. Came off in about three pieces, and went right into the trash can. I did get the frog off the DE6. The only difference between the DE and the KK? Adjustor wheels, DE was left hand threads, KK was right hand threads. Both frogs are by Union.









I also put the DE6's iron into the KK7, figure it looks better than a Stanley iron. Stanley iron is now an extra.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, did you just get that #2?

Bandit, You have been keeping very busy with the plane restores. That KK7 looks nice…

I have a ton of extra plane parts but the thing is when I actually need a part I never seem to have the one I need.


----------



## Brit

Interesting modification ebay.co.uk to a Record 043. Looks like a big ear.


----------



## Brit

Never seen one of these before. A vintage coffin router plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, that Record 043 is some kind of ugly.

Bandit, rear cherry tote is in route.

Dan, they are both 60 1/2. I just need the adjustment lever for the top one and I will probably sell it.

That 110 is a little crispy, but I was impressed with how well it actually worked. Its still better than the newer painted models.


----------



## Brit




----------



## donwilwol

Andy, are you bored in a hotel room again?


----------



## Brit

Bored, yes. Hotel room, no. I'm waiting for my wife to get ready so we can go out somewhere I probably don't want to be.


----------



## Mosquito

Sort of, Dan. I picked it up last weekend at an antique shop down by my cabin. Was on my way home and was stopped in downtown in a city on my way and happened to look over and see a bunch of tools, so I thought I'd stop in and look. They were asking $100 for it, only had $70 cash in my wallet, so I offered that and they took it…


----------



## donwilwol

Nice Chris. I like the #2. Its like a big block plane. We'll wait for the pic's.


----------



## Mosquito

I tried taking a few with my cellphone but the light, flash, and camera weren't cooperating… I got mostly dark silhouettes lol


----------



## Dcase

Mos, 70 bucks for a #2 is a really good deal… I believe I paid something like 160.00 for mine.


----------



## ShaneA

Great poem Andy.

$70 for a #2 sounds like a steal to me. I think they are pretty cool little tools. Still wish I had a 602, just dont want to pony up the cash.


----------



## donwilwol

same for me Shane. 602 prices are insane.


----------



## LukieB

On a road-trip to Kansas yesterday I stopped in to a small antiques shop. I knew I was gonna find something as soon as I walked in, tools everywhere…

I got excited when I saw it…but disappointed when I saw what he was asking for it. It was a Stanley 62 low angle jack in really nice shape. I know these things are fairly rare but he was asking 250 bucks for it. Are these things that rare? I passed on it, but couldn't stop thinking that I made a mistake, thoughts? I only see one on Ebay right now and it's rapidly approaching those kind of numbers, and isn't in as good of shape as the one I passed on. Any insight is much appreciated. Gonna be back in that area soon so…


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, If the #62 is in really good shape (check the mouth area as thats a common place for damage on those planes) then I would say 250 is probably a fare price. Its not a great deal price but its in line with what the good ones sell for on ebay so I don't believe you would be paying to much for it.

My honest opinion though, for a few more dollars you can buy a brand new LN or Veritas low angle jack and not have to worry about any tune up work. Also, for a little more then 100 dollars you can buy a brand new Stanley SW #62 off Amazon. I bought the new Stanley SW and it did need a little tuning but its a darn good plane and I have been really happy with it.

If your looking for the plane strictly as a user my advice would be to pass on the vintage one and buy either one of the 3 I mentioned. Just my thoughts though.


----------



## Dcase

I want to add… Yes, there is a "cool" factor in having a vintage Stanley #62 and you would make us all jealous if you did own one.


----------



## bandit571

To bhog ( and anyone else that calls me ) from the old Bandito:









Yep, a Family Affair ( My last name IS Newman)


----------



## bhog

Scott , good for you helping a carpenter like that.I made a Doc friend a few yrs ago under similar circumstances(Im insured though).Shes a good friend.And know that most good deeds are rewarded one way or the other…...kinda deep there.

Bandit,nice work .And a tasty treat it looks like.I prefer the tostitos but its all good .

And Don thanks for the pic , the Ac feels good….


----------



## donwilwol

Question for you guys. Is a early round sided bedrock 604 with a severely broken side still worth buying at $28?


----------



## LukieB

Thanks Dan, that's kind of what I wanted to hear. I don't really need a 62, although it would indeed be cool. I just wanted to make sure that it wasn't a deal too good to pass up. I think that when I do get a 62 in needs to be a Sweetheart and vintage. Gotta fit in with the rest of the family. Might be a lot to ask, but hey this is the handplane of your dreams forum right??

This is not the plane of my dreams, but I did think it was cool. This is what I did buy from that fellow in Kansas yesterday. More than I wanted to pay, but I'm a sucker for the Sweethearts, especially the ones with the original Stanley decals. The collection is growing….










I've never used one of these before, since it's is a cabinet scraper, should the blade be sharpened like a card/cabinet scraper? Because right now it's sharpened like a plane iron…and poorly. Something needs to be done to get this thing making shavings/dust, and I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## stonedlion

Don, wouldn't the salvage parts from the 604 be at least worth the $28?


----------



## donwilwol

i guess this is what would be left over

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item20c5dc88a5&item=140758517925&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=r%252BB5%252FTijt0CgPlcdjyOzNzaxZJk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_550wt_1392

but the tote is not broke on the one I was looking at. The side looks just like my #2


----------



## donwilwol

Lukie, I was looking at a very mice #62 today for $225. As Dan said, its an ok price but not a great deal.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Don, its a two way plan. Sell the lever cap (assuming 3 line version) and frog and prob do better than break even, while keeping the handles and blade/breaker. Or keep parts and find body later. Either way you should be ahead.


----------



## LukieB

*theDude* I know this question was asked awhile ago but I'm just getting caught up. I'm kind of ashamed to say that at the moment I subscribe to 7 different woodworking publications, In order of my fav to least fav

Finewoodworking
Woodcraft
Wood
Popular Woodworking
Shop Notes 
American Woodworker
Woodworker's Journal

*Don W* I have a Bedrock 606 with the exact same problem. It was in a eBay lot with quite a few others, they made sure to take pictures of the part that said 606 but cleverly hid the huge chunk missing from the side by setting all the planes side by side in the pics. I thought I had scored but was very disappointed when it showed up.

Anyway, If you did purchase such a thing what would you do with it? Try and fix it, just use it as is, sell off the parts, create some sort of cool cast iron wooded hybrid? I'm trying to figure out what to do with this one, wanted to pick your brain.


----------



## bandit571

Lukie; the scraper plane's iron should be ground to a nice even 45 degrees. Then take a burnisher and form a burr. Might take a try or two. That is the way Stanley said to sharpen the iron in a #80 scraper plane.


----------



## LukieB

Thanks Bandit!!


----------



## bandit571

The burr is on the edge of the 45. Lay the burnisher along the 45, and raise towards the point.


----------



## LukieB

Heh heh, yeah I tried to edit that and delete my stupid question as soon as I thought about it for a second. Thanks again.


----------



## donwilwol

I sharpen mine at 25 degrees just like my planes then strike the burr.


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, There is a #62 on ebay now, its ending in an hour and right now the price is just under 200… Not sure where it will end up but you can see how much this one sells for and compare to the one you saw for sale.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-62-LOW-ANGLE-PLANE-/160830642382?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257240d8ce#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## LukieB

Whoever sharpened this thing before agreed with Don, I started sharpening it at 45 degrees and I'm a long way away from where it's at. Will try maybe 30 when I get back out there.

*Dan*, Yeah that's the one I was looking at this morning. The one I passed on was in better shape than that, so I'll be interested to see what it goes for.

*Bandit*, are you still looking for a #6 corrugated base? I can't remember what that was the postman broke…I remember it wasn't a Stanley, not sure what this is, but saw it and thought of you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18-inch-plane-bed-plane-part-corrugated-stanley-/370627203207?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564b1a5087#ht_1397wt_1037


----------



## thedude50

I would like you all to chime in on my Magazine question I am deciding who I should subscribe to and why aI would do it I currently subscribe to Fww in a 3 year contract with them and wood in a 2 year contract I was going to pick 3 more to get but want to know why you guys read the rags you do . I am leaning toward Popular Woodworking because I like bob Lang AND Chris IS ALWAYS A GOOD READ


----------



## thedude50

SMITTY i KNOW YOU LIKE TO COLLECT TOTES WITH ORIGINAL DECALS ON THEM i HAVE A REALLY NICE ONE AND NEED TO RAISE SOME CASH ARE YOU INTERESTED IN IT


----------



## ShaneA

Lance, currently I get FWW, Wood, PWW, & AWW & WWJ. I think FWW & Wood are my two favorite. Was thinking abod WC and Woodsmith Shop. FWW is a little spendy vs the others, but they are basically a couple of bucks a piece. If I find an idea or inspirations in each mag, prob well worth it. Basically, I just like to read and look at ww stuff. Maybe even get one of those complete editions one of these days. I am an addict/hoarder…what can I say?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sure - what's it fit?


----------



## stonedlion

I subscribe to Shopnotes and I have a FWW online membership, which isn't technically a magazine, but has a lot of the same content.


----------



## Dcase

So decided to change up the walls in my shop today… I had completely run out of wall space to display my planes so I decided to clear off a section of my wall and make some new shelfs.

Here is what it looked like before today..










And here is what it looks like now..


----------



## thedude50

it has the second screw hole so it is for a five six 7 or 8 or the equivalent bedrock I was going to do iall my planes with stickers but then i got a custom cocolabola tote and i was hooked I have 35 into the tote and it will fit in a 5 dollar box what do ya think


----------



## Brit

Nice reorg. Dan. It looks much better organized than before.


----------



## donwilwol

Looks good Dan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Pic for a Sunday

It's a Craftsman (by Sargent) knuckle cap, the first plane I bought and still my go-to block. But the #18 is closing in fast…










Lance - got a pic you can share? I may swap out the tote on my #7 if it looks like a good mate for the knob…


----------



## lysdexic

That is really impressive Dan. Not really the organization but what it represents - the time, effort and care to learn, buy, restore, fettle, and use all those planes. Impressive.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^+1


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I've got that knuckles #9 1/2 brother. I like the sargents front adjustment better.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I hate that it has no lateral adjuster, but love the 'black iron' look of the tool. Fits the hand so well. Haven't seen one this plane anywhere else. Many very close, of course. I think it's 40s or earlier, but that's just a guess.

Dan, a Great Wall you've built! Beautiful stuff, well done!


----------



## waho6o9

Good show Dan, keep doing the good work.


----------



## donwilwol

I just noticed my phone changes your name again. The 9 1/2 style has a lat adjustment built into the blade.

http://m1152.photobucket.com/albums/wilwol/Craftsman9half/?src=www&albumview=slideshow


----------



## Dcase

Smitty/Don- I have the same type of Craftsman block… Like Don said mine has a lat adjustment built into the blade. Its a weird concept to have a lever screwed into the back of the blade..


----------



## ShaneA

The "collection" is looking good Dan.


----------



## planepassion

Nice reorg Dan. It really showcases your planes well. You are swaying me as to the benefits of French-cleat tool storage.

Smitty/Don,
I have the 9 1/2 Craftsman version of that block.










I found that getting the adjustments dialed in on this block were a bit squirrelly, so it doesn't get any use. Darn shame though. All that time spent tuning her up…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Best to set it and keep it there. Mine is set very fine, tight mouth only. The #18 is better when adjustments are preferred.


----------



## ShipWreck

Anyone selling a decent miter box with saw that can be bought through paypal?

If so, PM me with pics.

V/R….. John


----------



## bhog

Dan your shop is really nice.Mine usually looks like a DC exploded and blew crap everywhere.I spent 4 hrs this am "cleaning" .

Dude I get woodsmith and thats it but have been too lazy to order any others.

Brad I have a similar craftsman block,and its my go to.I am not sure why its just always grabbed first.I do agree its kinda finicky to set.

I was wondering yesterday what everybodys go to block was.


----------



## bandit571

Since my old stand-by #110 went elsewhere, still trying out it's replacements. Let's see, a sargent? a Millers falls? A Stanley 9-1/2? A stanley #120? Or that "No-Name' plane? Work in progress?


----------



## donwilwol

Not so hot haul from a pickin weekend

Stanley #22
Handyman #5 
Handyman #4
Fulton #4 
Millers Falls block
No Name block and box of misc tools


----------



## rmoore

Here's my pickings from the flea market Saturday. From top to bottom; three Disston, one unknown, and two Craftsman. All for $20.


----------



## lysdexic

Random Sunday evening pic…..

Somewhat inspired by Dan, I realized that my LN planes needed some TLC after working that jatoba parallel guide. They got real dull real quick. Also, Ive been remiss in polishing the backs. The LN irons come flat but they are not polished. I broke out the 8000 waterstone because I just cant get a mirror finish with my oilstones. After that the bevel was honed and polished with oitstones and strop.



















I did stop by a new antique mall yesterday but nothing spoke to me.


----------



## thedude50

got the third top of four finished today except for planing it smooth. it is still in the clamps and I glued up a set of three boards. All the boards are machined to the right size and the other 4 I will glue up in the morning and then I will do one glue joint to finish up the 4th top. All the wood is to rough dimension and I will finish the benches within two weeks if i keep the pace I have set so far. We are heading to the part i love real joinery this is pretty simple really. A big dovetail a half dovetail and a wedge and then a really nice set of Mortice and tenon joints to round out the workload. The stock has been a lot of fun to work I have done some of the cuts with my disston saw and some on the miter box. I will have to finish setting up the radial arm saw I am restoring to cut the tops to length. so that will be one to two days of side work that I like a lot less than woodworking.

Smitty I will take a photo as soon as I cool off I am drenched with sweat it was only a hundred today but the humidity was higher than normal and i hat humidity it was like being in the south like Louisiana


----------



## ShaneA

Scott…are you using the bench for planing…on a workmate? That is like the trifecta!

Nice shaving, and beautiful planes.


----------



## Dcase

Scott, Now thats one fine shaving.. I am glad I somewhat inspired you… Polishing the back cutting edge is in my opinion the key factor in the blade performance. I lap all my irons flat and polish them but just to be sure that I am getting the cutting edge the highest degree polish I finish them all using the ruler trick on some .3 Micron film.

Brad, I love the French cleats. I can easily move things around and build custom tool holders. I tend to change my mind on where I want things so by using the cleats it makes it really easy.

Don, that #22 looks really nice… Its somewhat rare and its my favorite of the trans smoothers.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, that is a wierd combination

Dan, 0.3 micron paper huh? I really like my oilstones but I am not a big fan of stropping. I feel like a retard.

Don, here is a picture of the iron that was in my #3. I don't know what is up with that logo. Maybe Stanley's logo designer in 1890 was feeling utilitarian.


----------



## Dcase

Scott, before I got a couple Shapton stones I used to sharpen all my blades with the scary sharp method. I used 3m Micro film sheets sold by tools for woodworking.. http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=NEXT&StoreCode=toolstore&nextpage=/extra/lappingfilm.html

Even though I now do most of my homing on the stones I still finish up the bevel and backs with the .5 or .3 Micron film. I guess you could say the micro film is just another form of a strop. Its really good stuff and the sheets last a while.


----------



## TechRedneck

Some wicked storms this past weekend! I am out of power since Friday night, 70+ MPH winds. Good thing I have a generator. I have extension cords running all over (including the modem and laptop).

Guess I have to spend my spare time cutting fallen trees, going to have lots of firewood.










This one may be a bit of a pain in the butt. The house is fine and surprisingly none of the big windows were hit and the roof is fine, it did hit with a thud tho (I was driving home in the storm). Perhaps the trees want to get back at me for turning them into sawdust.


----------



## Brit

Sorry to hear that Mike. Hope there wasn't too much damage. Be careful cutting those fallen trees.


----------



## Mosquito

It was just on the news here this morning, Mike, that we sent a bunch of our Xcel Energy workers from here in MN out there to help with power lines and such out there… Hope things get sorted out quickly, weather isn't being too kind this year!


----------



## Brit

We've just had the wettest June in the last 100 years. Twice the average rainfall. Not ideal for outside woodworkers like myself. :-(


----------



## Mosquito

we've had a crazy spring and summer here in MN… we went from drought to flooding in a week… And then just across the river(s) from us in WI they're mostly in drought conditions, and there are quite a few areas canceling fireworks on the 4th because of it… it's crazy


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fireworks cancelled all over around this area due to extremely dry conditions. Not many smiles to be found in the rural areas, that's for sure. 100+ degree heat, no rain to speak of in the last month…


----------



## donwilwol

thats a tough way to get firewood in the house Mike. It looks you you just escaped some real damage. Take care getting it down.

I bought a generator last year for the same reason. Hope you power comes back on soon.


----------



## TechRedneck

Thanks guys:

Just fired up the laptop to check mail. As long as the Internet is up and phone is working I can do my job. Elkins (where my office is) has power and my employees were working part of the day. Most of the customer's servers came back up and very few glitches.

Gas was the issue around here. All the power was out and I felt bad for some people who were here on vacation because there was no gas to be found, no power in the hotels and restaurants.

One local supermarket had employees bring gas grills and they were cooking all the steaks and chicken and just giving it away. They were taking donations for a charity. Milk was going for $1/gallon just to get it out the door. Dam shame, thousands of pounds of meat, ice cream, cheese just cooking in the heat.

I had to take a number of ways home on Friday. Many of the roads had trees across them and power lines down. But…. A country boy can survive!

Had the doors open in the shop and was flattening the backs of some chisels sipping a cold beer thanks to that generator. I was just looking for one of those hookups to the house panel, running extension cords sucks when you want to run a celing fan or a light. Those portable clip on lights I had in the shop came in handy.

Going on day 3 with no power and hot temps (for the mountains) 92 yesterday but a nice 86 today.


----------



## TechRedneck

I wonder if Al is having the same problems in the southern part of the state? The Charleston area got slammed with that storm also.


----------



## bandit571

Some Dumbass drove home through that friday storm up here in Ohio. Driving northbound into that was not a whole lot of fun…..

guess who the DA was…...


----------



## donwilwol

storm chasin?


----------



## bandit571

It was on my way back home. Not chasing, more like a head-on collision.


----------



## waho6o9

Hang in there guys, glad no one's hurt.


----------



## donwilwol

I may have overpaid, but not enough to matter. Its early, prelaterial and the biggest jointer stanley ever made. And its in good shape.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360469270868?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## SamuelP

I do not think you overpaid at all. That looks to be in pretty good shape. The mouth looks good plus it is 145 years old according to the pat date.

Nice steal.

I just realized I won this . I have enough to do, but I like those early 4's and not a bad price if it is complete and in working order.


----------



## donwilwol

i've been looking for the 34 for a long time. I just bought the 22 a couple of days ago. Now to find the 33.


----------



## SamuelP

How about this one, or this one?

$70 is a bit steep, but its not a bad price to fulfill a dream instantly.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice Don. Always nice to see the new additions to the collection.


----------



## Mosquito

Don, I can say that I paid for that #34 for you, so no worries if you think you "overpaid"


----------



## Dcase

Don, I didn't even see that one… I surly would have bid on it… That went for cheap, you got one heck of a deal… I have seen those sell for 100+... I really want one..


----------



## 33706

Don, I'm as interested in that awesome 34 as I am in the seller's "Connecticut River Valley Tool mine"... wherever it is, maybe Vermont? NH? Sounds like a cool place to visit!


----------



## donwilwol

poopiekat take a look at this, http://www.quinnipiac.edu/other/ABL/etext/historictowns/historictowns.html


----------



## Brit

Check out this guys colelction of antique tools. UNBELIEVABLE!!!


----------



## Brit

We are not alone. Hooray for people like Curtis Bowden.


----------



## woodworker59

Mosquitto--nice little group of planes, just like potato chips, once ya start ya can't stop… looking forward to seeing the after shots.. keep us advised.. have fun and keep em sharp.. Papa

Andy… that's a nice pile of spanners and such, makes ya want to sneak in there with a wire wheel and just go crazy…I recently came across the smallest 1/4" ratchet I have ever seen.. found it at the bottom of a box of whatever I picked up at an auction. will have to get a pic up.. cleaned up it works great.. can think of a thousand times I could have used a ratchet this small.. keep digging you will eventually find what ya looking for…. or at least something you didn't know ya needed…..Papa


----------



## donwilwol

thats pretty cool Andy.


----------



## RGtools

Nice videos Andy.


----------



## Dcase

I got plane in the mail yesterday that I had recently purchased from Ebay. The plane is a small Sargent block plane #2204. Its smaller then a #102/103 but larger then a #101 so its a unique size. I know Don has a Sargent thats the same design as this one, maybe even the same one?

I actually pulled a Don and got the plane repainted and tuned taking shavings all in just a few hrs.. Paint was still a little tacky when I used it but I really wanted to try it out.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice Dan. I love my sargent, its my go to block. You wioll love it. Mine is the 5206.


----------



## mochoa

Wow, Andy, how I would love to spend some time walking through that barn…


----------



## Dcase

Don, is your Sargent block cast iron or steel? Mine is not not cast iron… I couldn't remember exactly what yours looked like but I knew it had the same body design in the front.


----------



## Brit

I know, an amazing place for sure. It is in Long Island, New York. Viewing is by appointment.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, mine is steel as well.


----------



## LukieB

Andy, both those videos are very cool. I like in the second one how the guy says he's not a collector, but then is holding a Norris in one of those last shots. Looked a lot like the one on Al's very first posting on this Forum!

I think deep down we're all collectors, some of us just get more use out of our collections!...I'm proud of Dan for embracing the title of "Collector" LOL


----------



## Dcase

A lot of people are scared to use the word "Collector" because its almost like the word collector in woodworking means you buy a bunch of tools and you don't use them..

I say I am a collector because I clearly collect planes. However being a collector does not mean that you don't use them.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, you're a rebel in woodworking world. I still prefer restorer.

Here's the S4 I got from Bandit.





































I'll post some more pic's in the before and after thread.


----------



## SamuelP

Dan - "However being a collector does not mean that you don't use them."

I agree 100%

Nice refurb.


----------



## mochoa

nice restore Don, looks very gothic for some reason.


----------



## Bertha

He cut in half long ways.*
.
Damn that made we wince, even with a belly full of apap.


----------



## racerglen

No kidding Al..Yikes..

Don..BEAUTY !


----------



## Bertha

That S4 is outrageous.
.
For Lysdexic; my e-mail is acting screwy.
.


----------



## Dcase

Don, Another top notch restore. I bow to you.

Al, it really looks like you screwed up!

I have another recent restore I forgot to share… A while back I got a Stanley 40 1/2 scrub plane that was in really rough shape. I just cleaned it up really good and put it to work with no intention of doing a full restore on it. Well as time passed I noticed a lot of surface rust coming back to the plane in the areas where the japan was missing. I paid a decent chunk of money for the plane so I didn't want to see it get rusted up again. I figured I might as well repaint it…


----------



## Bertha

The tote on that scrub is really handsome.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, that hurts just looking at it!


----------



## Bertha

^yeah Don, it's not a whole lot of fun. The worst part about it, ironically, is that the hypersensitivity of the skin is the most painful component. I mean, it all hurts, but it literally feels like the top of my foot is just raw meat (maybe with some salt on it). Very strange.


----------



## lysdexic

Al,

I really need an AP. However, can you post YOUR xrays and not Cindy's?

Question for the restoration panel. I recieved a #8 that I bought off ebay. The japanning is great for 90% but where it is missing there is rust. Is the best management of this: elecrtolysis and see how much jappanning is left? Or would you recommend a spot treatment and shellac to arrest the rusting and preserve the original japanning?

I try to post some pictures this evening.


----------



## donwilwol

thanks for helping ease the pain feels like the top of my foot is just raw meat (maybe with some salt on it).


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, before you do anything you need to deal with the rust. Encapsulating rust is the worst thing you can do. elecrtolysis or evapo-rust and see how much jappanning is left is a good idea.


----------



## Bertha

Cindy must be the tech. It was a pretty slick setup these guys have. Two partners in a really nice office. I'll get that AP in just a minute. 
.


----------



## Bertha

Sausage ankle.
.


----------



## Dcase

Scott, Like Don said Electrolysis or EvapoRust will remove the rust for you… If you don't want to deal with that then you can do it the hard way and just sand the rust off. 220 grit paper is not really coarse enough to remove existing japanning as long as you are careful. A wire wheel would scratch up the japanning so I probably wouldn't try that.

As far as using Shellac… A while back in this form there was a guy named Wayne who said he used Shellac to protect all his planes. I tried it once and did not like it. I did brush it on though so I think thats why. If you use shellac I would buy the spray.


----------



## Bertha

^I did that too, Dan, after learning about it from Wayne. In my case the shellac in the can wasn't cut enough and it made a gooey mess that I ended up taking off. I like that dull look of japaning that's been hit with a brass brush wheel. I like that flat, dull, black. 
.
Scott, do you have a shocking system? Of course, Evaporust will zap it off right before your eyes.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I didn't cut the shellac at all, in fact I never cut shellac when I use it… I ended up with a gooey mess as well and I too took it off… If I were to ever do it again I would try the Zinsser spray shellac or just spray the whole thing with clear lacquer.

Anyone ever end up finding out what happened to Wayne? He always had good plane info to share on here.


----------



## donwilwol

I tried the shellac on a couple. I have one with it still on it and I think I need to strip it every time I use it. Especially on the wood. I really don't like shellac over rosewood.


----------



## Mosquito

I just use Evaporust or lemon juice and baking soda to remove the rust, and then use that specialist WD-40 for corrosion inhibitor on everything but the sole. I spray the WD-40 on and then wipe it off with a paper towel, and let it dry for a while. Haven't had any issues with rust reforming on me yet. (the WD-40 says it's good for a year, but I'm not sure how long it'll last since I wipe it off)


----------



## ShaneA

Al, that still looks painful.

Don, the S 4 is awesome. I like the looks of those. What became of the last one?


----------



## donwilwol

there is also a chemical spray that will kill rust and it turns the metal black. I've always been going to try it but I forget to grab a can when I go to the automotive store.


----------



## 33706

I just heard that 'Polident' does a good job of removing rust from metal…anyone else ever heard this? I'm going to try it on something expendable…


----------



## chrisstef

Al, i think you should have had the surgeon install a bedrock to piece that ankle/leg back together. That would make u an instant LEGEND. On the bright side you'll always know where the missing parts went. What kinda screws did they use phillips or square drive?


----------



## lysdexic

Most orthopaedic screws are hex head.


----------



## Bertha

^lol, I'm sure they use something quite odd and very expensive Having a portion of a handplane embedded in you would be epic.


----------



## donwilwol

shane, the other one is still in my collection. I haven't decided if I'm going to sell one or not.


----------



## donwilwol

Al is already a legend Chris, but lets not wast good Bedrock parts. They are hard enough to come by.


----------



## 33706

@Bertha, I cringe at the sight of those x-rays. Hope you had some heavy-duty, umm.. analgesics! I could see a Stanley knuckle-cap as an osteopathic device… did they make them in Stainless?


----------



## Dcase

I have always used EvapoRust and have never tried anything else. EvapoRust has always removed the rust so well that I guess I have never considered other options. I really like that its non toxic and does not have strong smell. I can get it all over my hands and surrounding area with no worries. Only down side is it can get expensive if you use a lot.


----------



## chrisstef

Fair enough Don … Al's more a handyman kinda guy any way …. ya know .. spare parts n leftovers 

lysdexic - good to know … i guess the hidden deck fastners dont hold up huh?


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, do you strain your evapo-rust? I wire brush as much rust as I can before soaking the parts and strain it to put it away and it last a lot longer.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive been using coffee filters to strain my evaporust. They work all right but can get kinda clogged up and drip rather slowly. I cut the top off a 2 liter beverage bottle and jam the filter in there, the old mouth of the bottle fits snuggly into the evaporust jug. Ive never got it to come out looking like the original color but it seems to work until its jet black.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Poopie! The knuckle blocks seem like they'd make a good elbow or heel I've passed my Evaporust through cheesecloth when it gets pretty nasty. I think that if I had a store that I could walk into and grab a jug, I'd use Evaporust more often. It's a hassle for me to get my hands on. Man, I hope everything I left in the shop when I fled the storm is still there when I get home. Just now thought about it.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I have strained it the same way Chris said using coffee filters but it took time and got old… What I do now is I buy a gallon of the EvapoRust and pour it all into a plastic cat liter box and leave it out in the shop. When I get a plane or tool that needs rust removed I just drop it in.. I do clean the tools off with a wire brush or cleaning pad first to get all the loose dirt and rust off. The gallon I am on now has lasted me about 5 or 6 weeks and is still working well even though its now a dark black color. I cleaned up at least 10 planes and a number of other odds and end tools with the same gallon so I think I got good use of it. I will be buying a new one soon.


----------



## Dcase

I just found out they sell 5 gallon buckets of EvapoRust for 80 dollars… Thats 20 dollars or more in savings considering the price if you were to buy by the gallon.


----------



## donwilwol

5 gallons should last a while. I tried straining through coffee filters it didn't work for me. I just throw a funnel in the jug, and put a paper tower in (the kind you buy at Home depot or tractor supply) It seems to work well, and I've noticed since I started a gallon last a lot longer. You can move the towel around as it gets plugged in the funnel, or throw a couple clamps around the outside. The towels are strong enough.


----------



## TechRedneck

I use one of those screens you can buy for your sink drain, works fine for me.


----------



## Dcase

The EvapoRust life span will also depend a lot on how many tools you soak in it. Every time you soak something and take it out it brings some of the solution with it… When I take a plane body out I will hold it there for a while until most of the solution drips back into the tub but after every tool you loose some of that gallon. Same goes to filtering it, every time its filtered it will shrink a little in size. After cleaning the 10 or so planes and other tools I am probably down to about a half gallon in my tub.

Another thing I do is I fill up a glass baby food jar about a quarter of the way from the top and I use that to soak the small screws and bolts. I find that easier then feeling around in the tub of black goo for the small washers and screws.


----------



## Mosquito

I use a bowl for the same thing Dan


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, those pictures (even without embedded Bedrock hardware) are epic. Wow. Ouch, and all that rot… Get well soon, and get back to your shop, too!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and I still miss Wayne C. And Saddletramp, too. And Dr Funk. And all the threadheads that have appeared to disappear…


----------



## Dcase

I forgot about Saddletramp… I wonder where he went off to..


----------



## Bertha

I've been thinking of Wayne quite a bit lately. Remember he was battling a bum leg himself. I've got a gut feeling that well….I can keep hoping he'll show up.


----------



## Bertha

D'yall see these planes up for sale?
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/39407
That #5 is really, really nice.


----------



## bandit571

Update on the KK7: Sometime in it's past, someone had "Bobtailed' it from 22" down to 19-3/8". A new tote arrived for the KK. I spent quite a bit of time, trying to fit a Stanley style tote to a Union style base. Got pretty close:









Just out getting a suntan on the cherry, ages better that way. Front knob was sanded down, and then a coat of oil rubbed in.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree Al, I think the type 5-6 are the best looking planes they made.


----------



## DaddyZ

Happy 4th to all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's quitting time !!!!!!!


----------



## Bertha

^yep, Don. I'm not sure if they actually WORK better, but they definitely LOOK better. 
Happy 4th!!!


----------



## donwilwol

Happy 4th for sure!!!

No, I didn't say work better. I like the type 10/11 with the frog adjuster for users. Still got most of the look with the low knob.


----------



## lysdexic

^+1 for the T11's :^)


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah there's something special about a type 11 Bailey. I just love the way they look and perform. Those patent dates in the bedding, etc.


----------



## JayT

Don, congrats on the 34. Does that mean one less person wrestling for mine?

All you guys still amaze me with the quality of your restorations. Great work! For some reason I don't think Al's ankle is going to be restored quite as quickly. I can handle the x-rays, but those photos are nasty.


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, I think you need a cherry knob.


----------



## bandit571

Don't have any, but I have a few LOW knobs just sitting around..


----------



## bandit571

There seems to be a difference in the bolts as well. All of my Unions have a single piece "bolt' for both the knob and tote. Oval top and bottom headed. These are iron bolts. The KK had them as well, and the DE had them.

The KK7 has a loose lateral adjuster. I guess I need to peen the rivet a little better. I have a chioce ( at the moment) of either Union frog. I THINK the DE is on there right now. Both are made by Union, just one was a little newer.

Getting a jack cleaned up for the bay.









Just an old, cheap Jack from Worth…









but it does have some good "bones"









Might be a decent high cambered Jack for someone??









Dan: Item is boxed up, and ready for the mail carrier to pick up…


----------



## thedude50

for rust removal I use trend tool and bit cleaner it is not expensive it does not etch the metal and it wont hurt the japan. I use a green kitchen scotchbrite pad to clean all the parts. this does not ruin the patina like other things can. To get the really nice look of old Japan I use only new Japan say no to spray paint. It is not as durable and does not look like Japan. I am very fussy about my restores and my conservation work I try to be true to the original I have seen too many "restored Planes " that look like crap the only plane I have that was Painted instead of Japanned was a 605 that Don restored. He did a really good job on it and the paint he uses is the closest I have seen to Japan. I don't know how it will hold up but time will tell.

Got my legs all machined up and they need to be cut to final length and then the joinery begins. please read my blog for details and tomorrow I will post a ton of photos.

Smitty Ill post the photo of that tote in the morning I had some cpu trouble and the computer kept alarming but i got it fixed a few minutes ago.


----------



## racerglen

Question ?
I've finaly got a "Stanley blue" that looks darn close to the orriginal on the #4 and 9 and a half, well perhaps a tad lighter.
On the 4, the paint goes on the tops of the sides and the back and front edges of the sole (that I can see with the orriginal stuff still showing).
I can't tell if it goes on the front edge of the sole and or the leading edge of the adjustable mouth piece on the 9 and a half, there's just bare metal and I don't have anything to compare it to.
Any ideas ?


----------



## donwilwol

Did you guys see Dave's blog on electrolysis? http://chiselandforge.com/electolysispart1/


----------



## Bertha

Damn him and that pole vise. Really nice. I'm an electrolysis kind of guy but I've never stepped up my scale to a pool!


----------



## donwilwol

yea I know Al. I just bought a blacksmith vise like that one and haven't mounted it yet. Now he's got me thinking. Do I want to zap it first?










What do you think my son would say if I stole the grandkids pool? (or the wife for that matter)


----------



## Bertha

My dog's got one that you could probably have I remember your vise well. Here's an example of how Evaporust could get really expensive really quickly. I think with the inline battery discovery and a decent size basin, I'd probably go for it. Of course, if you have a sandblaster, I might protect the threads and throw sand/hulls at it. Depends upon your cabinet size, I suppose. I've been itching to gunblue/gunblack something like that vise that I've taken all the way down. Even stoveblack. I just think that would look cool on a big chunk of metal like that. What does that sucker weigh anyhow?


----------



## lysdexic

For you that derive pleasure from electrocuting helpless tools: Can I use a trickle marine battery charger that I bought to charge a trolling motor battery?

Like this one MK110p


----------



## donwilwol

Glen, I looked at the maroon colored #4 I just restored. Both the front and back of the sole was painted. I don't have a blue one or a colored block except a gray colored millers falls, the leading edge of the mouth is painted on that.


----------



## lysdexic

Don - i vote to zap it. I'd really enjoy a blog series on that one.


----------



## ksSlim

For electro-shocking tools, more amps = action!


----------



## racerglen

Thanks Don !
Today's likely the day for the block, the #4 ..well..rust removal's still underway, but we are getting nearer..
Must agree with an earlier post on the handles..kinda yuk..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Bertha

Lysdexic, what the hell are you doing with a trolling motor? That's actually a nicer one that most of us probably have. I think I paid $20 something bucks for mine at Walmart and I've been using it for at least 5 years. It was either Smit or Don that discovered putting a 12V battery inline makes the bubbles go. I'm not sure I understand why you have four alligator clips but I'm no sparky. 10A should be plenty; there are a couple of people using computer power supplies, after all.


----------



## lysdexic

Lake Norman.

They say a boat is a hole in which you poor money. Well, I made mine a small hole. I bought a square stern canoe for my son and I to go fishing. I bought a little trolling motor/charger on clearance at Dicks on a whim. Mine doesn't have four clips though.

Happy Independence Day to you!


----------



## Bertha

^back at you. I was imagining you cruising around in a big Donzi with a row of salt water Evinrudes. Was having a hard time visualizing it. A square stern canoe? I can totally see that. That's when boating is still fun instead of terrifying ($). 
.
By the way, those advertisers aren't going to rest until I buy that charger you mentioned. There's huge pictures of it scattered all over the screen.


----------



## ShaneA

Al, did I miss the story on how you broke your leg? Slipped on a bananna, saving the queen, or one of your patients scare you? : ) I understand if you dont want to share.

I see myself slipping down further through the handtool worm hole. I have been tooling up for quite some time. It appears that I am far better at aquiring tool than actually using them. But that wont stop me. Been buying saws, marking gauges, DT markers from Veritas. Chisels from all around, the sickness has spread. There may not be a cure!


----------



## lysdexic

*"It appears that I am far better at acquiring tool than actually using them"*

Ain't that the truth. But you can't learn to use them until you have'em. No?


----------



## Bertha

Shane, I simply took a spill on the hill walking the dog. Simple as that. Expensive little walk that one.


----------



## donwilwol

*"It appears that I am far better at acquiring tool than actually using them"*
That's like…I better at spending money than making money. Ain't we all.

Random photo for today









I decided to sell my original wilton vise and the #6 in the picture above. 
http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale/
PM me for the LJ price if you are interested.


----------



## ITnerd

Happy Fourth All, hope you are enjoying cold beverages and hot food from the grill.

Lysdexic, I had trouble using a new trickle charger for my electrolysis, it had some overload protection circuit that made it cut off. I went to autozone and got the cheapest regular battery charger that had an anmeter, which helps make sure you have a good connection (although you can also just look for bubbles). You can usually find them for peanuts at yard and estate sales, or off craigslist.

I finally got some time to unpack boxes and get a few things laid out. First up, some wooden smoothers and stanley bench planes.









The wooden bench planes - one Hibernia Works, the others are Sandusky Jointers, Try & Jack planes. 









A pretty crisp Sandusky 132, Boxwood handled plow plane.









One for Poopiekat, a matched even half set of Sandusky 92 Hollows and Rounds:









And the results of todays shop time - The Beast, as named by Patrick Leach - a tiny shooting plane from Marples & Sons Hiberna Works, on its new inclined shooting board. It has a bottom cleat for the front vise to grab, a PTFE/Teflon sheet glued down for the plane chute, and a pivoting fence for up to 45 degree angles:









This thing is just massive - it dwarfs a bedrock 608, has a blade that looks like it was stolen from a guillotine and will take off a fingerprint faster than you can say Ouch. I am in love.

Off to find a beer & another bandaid,


----------



## Bertha

Wow Chris, you're not messing around at all. I love the sheen of the woodbodies next to your metalbodies up top. How are you achieving that finish? It's glorious. That beast is just that.


----------



## lysdexic

How do you glue Teflon? Just asking.


----------



## ITnerd

Thanks Al - I might have a hand tool problem. I use renaissance wax on pretty much everything but the blades themselves, which get camellia oil. I keep 2 microfiber towels, one for applying and one for buffing. The more I use the same 2 towels, the better things seem to look.

The 3 handled smoothers have the original shellac finish on them, they are from the Arthur C. Hall collection that he bequeathed to the Colonial Williamsburg Foundation in the early 30s. CWF recently auctioned off a large collection of tools that were not period appropriate to thier mission. And that is where I stepped in 

Lysdexic, you can buy teflon sheeting that is etched on one side so it's bondable. A good spray adhesive or epoxy will take care of the rest.


----------



## thedude50

Scott this glue up can be done but what are you trying to get as an end result ? this will effect how you should go about it .


----------



## whitewulf

I have one just like that…....... Refrigerator


----------



## thedude50

Smitty I finally got a new sd card and here are the photos of this wonderful Tote


----------



## dbray45

Just catching up between power issues etc… Live in the DC metro area - this storm was crazy. To bad I don't have a saw mill and someplace to stack the wood, tremendous opportunity for all kinds of lumber.

Al - that ankle looks terrible, hope you are doing better.

Somebody is selling their tool collection on fleabay, found an old Distton handsaw and they have a picture of a whole bunch of planes that they plan to sell. Most look realy nice.


----------



## Dcase

Hey, Did you guys see LN is working on releasing another new plane… Low Angle #10…


----------



## Bertha

David, glad you're back up in power. I'm still not, hunkered down in neighboring VA, laid up with this leg. I had a standby natural gas generator but a worker alleged that it was sending current back up the line. I had it checked out and the electrician said it wasn't. Hell, what am I supposed to do; I don't want to shock a worker. Got rid of it for a 15kW portable gas one. This thing's HUGE and it goes through gas like no one's business (hadn't got it converted to natural gas yet). Once I started running out of gas, I bailed. When I get back, I'm having a new natural gas standby put in from scratch. I'm going to let the Generac guys do it this time.
.
Sorry for the ramble; it's just got me really aggravated all of a sudden.


----------



## lysdexic

Yeah Dan I did see that. Meant to post it but forgot.

Actually when I first looked at that picture I thought it was Don's shop with all his totes. Then I saw the LN plane :^)


----------



## Bertha

Looks weird, not sure if like. Is it 10.5 size? The "frog" (yes I know it doesn't have one but you know what I mean; the bedding) looks set too far forward. Guess it would have to be with the iron/adjuster. If Stanley didn't make it, there's probably a reason. It does look like Don's shop, just with a Star Trek plane sitting on the table.


----------



## lysdexic

I'm with you Al. My first response was "cool." My second was "why?"


----------



## Dcase

Al, "If Stanley didn't make it, there's probably a reason" - I cant say I agree with you on that statement. Stanley may have had more low angle bench planes but after the #164 tanked they probably decided to stay away from them. I would think a low angle jack rabbet plane would be very handy for larger cross grain jobs like half laps and such. Could also use it for all the jobs that you would use your #62 for.


----------



## Dcase

I like that LN changes/improves some of the old Stanley designs. One recent example is LN's new #101 with depth adjustment. I have a Stanley #101 and adjusting the depth so it can take a fine shaving is a pain. So LN's new model with the depth adjustment is one I would consider a big improvement.. LN also made the low angle #102 which is a plane Stanley never made. The LN #102 is a very fine plane and its my go to block plane.

Now that I am thinking of #10's, I got a vintage Stanley #10 a while ago and the iron was all used up. I still haven't bought a new iron for it… The plane just sits on my shelf… I think I better go order me an iron…


----------



## donwilwol

#10 is on my list, but the prices are higher than I like. I watched a repaired one go for almost $100.

I agree with the improvements of the LNs. I like that #10.

I wish it was my shop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Remember, there's plenty of things Stanley did make that had questionable merit. So with this one, maybe LN is just picking up where Stanley Works left off. 

Dude - I'll PM you on the tote, thanks for the pics.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think that LN #10 would look great alongside a #62. Why I'd need a low angle #10 I'm not sure. And the #10s in general, I've thought the #4 size would be preferable to the jack size (#10 1/2? Don't remember of the top of my head); also would want the Type 1, with adjustable mouth. syndasloot had one of them for months on his site for $300, just couldn't pull the trigger. Now it's gone.


----------



## donwilwol

I have a skewed rabbit block that's a little higher on my list than a #10.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Would love me a SW #140, yessir…


----------



## Dcase

Don, I have also wanted a skewed rabbit block… The Stanley's sell for so much that I think my best bet would be to buy a new one but I will probably wait for a steal on an old one.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I love your love of the SW.

I agree Dan, even the MF's sell for a bundle.


----------



## lysdexic

Agree with Dan et al. During this bench build and trimming big tenons, I would use a block or the 62 but always in concert with a shoulder plane. Using two planes for one operation is another chance for error. A jack rabbet or a skewed rabbet block would have been VERY handy.

Don, I love that you love Smitty's love for SW :^)


----------



## JGM0658

I have the 10 1/2 LN, I don't see the use of the 10 low angle, unless it has a way to close the mouth for fine shavings, which I don't see on the pic. Another advantage of the 10 1/2 is the capability of moving the totes left and right for close work to a fence or wall.


----------



## dbray45

Al - I fully understand where you are coming from. Transfer switches, if not wired corrctly, can be a real problem. If you are not sure, don't use it - let the generator people check it all out. Natural gas versions and deisel versions are the best, gas is great for small stuff because gas doesn't have a long shelf life. Generally speaking, if you don't have power, neither does your gas station - if he does, he will be out of fuel in a hurry. If you have solar power and there is a major outage, disconnect from street power so you don't electrocute someone trying to fix the problems.

As a rule, put in a generator that takes care of heat/AC, refrigerator and freezers, alarm system, and two or three receptacles - two for lights and one for a UPS for computer. Never run a computer directly from a generator, always put an UPS in between to clean up the electric.

To take care of the whole house, the cost of fuel will be pretty high for a 5-7 day week - as much as $100-300 for a large house. To do the basic items, it should be much less.


----------



## Bertha

^Thanks David. I've considered supplementing with solar, even just the shop. I've got a few problems with setting up my house. I've got two 200A panels and two enormous HVACs, one for each floor. I think with a 20kW NG unit, I could power the downstairs only. I feel like my house and my city betrayed me. We'll have been without power for 10 days. I'll have to make the purchase after I settle down.
.
Regarding the 10, I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree. That plane will never be anywhere near my shop.


----------



## lysdexic

I feel for you'ns. I was stationed in Biloxi MS during hurricane Katrina. We had our power back on in 3-4 days. I was really impressed.


----------



## donwilwol

yea baby!!!!



















*NOW THAT"S A JOINTER*


----------



## Dcase

There are a whole lot of planes I would buy before I bought a low angle jack rabbet but I am sure there are guys out there who want one. I would think LN does a lot of research before producing a new line of planes. I doubt they would make castings and produce the planes before even knowing if there was a demand for them.

Personally, I would like to see LN come out with a Transitional wood bottom plane. They could make some changes in the design to make them a little easier to adjust and I bet they would sell a lot.


----------



## Dcase

Don, Why did you have to go and post that? I am dieing for a #34 and that only makes me want it even more…. That one looks to be in great shape too… Not to mention you got it for cheap…


----------



## chrisstef

Don - That #34 looks like itll come in real handy if you have to joint the sill plate on your house. That things a monster!!!


----------



## ITnerd

Nice win Don - that thing is The Hotness. I bet your coopers plane is already sweet on her.


----------



## RGtools

Scott, the good new is you now have a skey rabbet plane, for the operations described just remove the fence and the depth stop…that ought to give you some clean tenon cheaks.

Don, that is gorgeuos. How long?


----------



## donwilwol

well Chris, the sill of my house is going to have to stay uneven (I hope)


----------



## thedude50

Smitty how much do you want a sw 140 for I could part with my 140 if the price is right ill say it up front dont low ball me I dont need to get rid of it


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude, I'll say up front I don't need one. 

I'd not want to pry a quality hand tool from a fellow LJ's hand.

Don, that is a very, very large jointer my friend. Point that thing somewhere else.

Congrats!


----------



## donwilwol

don't worry Smit, its not loaded.


----------



## thedude50

Here are a couple of shots of my 140 all serious offers will be entertained













































If you like what you see send me an offer by PM I don't need to part with this tool but could if the price is right as you can see no blems and it is is great shape


----------



## thedude50

smitty You would not be prying anything I was not willing top let go of if I had not already considered selling it I would have kept my mouth shut . If you want it I am giving you first crack at it if you dont want it say so and then the rest of you guys can make offers


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Uhhm, PM sent 18 minutes ago…


----------



## JayT

First completed plane restore. A flea market Shelton #9. Details in the "Show the restoration" thread

Before.










After.










No "money" shots of it in action, yet. Still working on my sharpening technique and tuning procedures. I can only aspire to someday achieve Dan-esque curls.


----------



## ShaneA

Jay, I spy that bedrock cap in the background. Nice looking restore.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice restore JayT.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Jay!


----------



## JayT

Thanks guys.

Yep, Shane, you caught me. I have four other planes in the restoration process that are out for sandblasting right now. Three of them are round side type 4 Bedrocks (a 605C, 606C and 608), so the parts are on my bench until they get back. I figured it was better to practice on some other planes before tackling them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

All scrappers out there, got a pair (or four matching) of small steel / cast wheels? The kind the old, heavy furniture pieces were put on so many years ago…


----------



## bandit571

Was headed home from work this morning, and saw a sign about a "Huge Yard Sale". Made the detour, and stop in for a look. There was some tools there…...Just one kind of stood out. "How much?" "How much do think you would like to donate?" " All I have til next payday is this handful of change." "Then Donate"

And here is my $.85 donation prize:









It's the only "Bench" I have it will clamp onto. More?









A side view, all I had to do was rotate it. One last look?









Haven't found a brand name on it, as yet. Clamp part of this saw vise is about 9-1/2" wide. Not bad for $.85???


----------



## racerglen

Score !


----------



## JayT

I don't know, bandit, you might have overpaid ;-)

85 cents, seriously? You probably spent more than that in gas taking the detour to the yard sale. Good find.


----------



## Bertha

Bandit, that thing is huuuuuge. This never happens to me. 
The way I look at skewed blocks is that the LN is $225 and that's for brand new bronze with new nickers.
I love Stanley, clearly, but I'm not a "collector" per se. I'd scrub a sticker off a tote and not be phased.
That values an absolutely perfect Stanley skew with a full length iron, perfect nickers, and fence at around $150-200 absolute max. You rarely see them in pristine condition and the ones I've seen for sale, I'd rather spend a few more bucks for the LN.
.
I never thought I'd hear myself say that but there it is.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I am with you on the skewed block… If I found a Stanley or MF for a really good deal I would buy it in a heartbeat but if I am going to be spending big bucks I would rather go all out and get the LN or even a Veritas if they have one.

I am not on the same page as you when it comes to the stickers though… I couldn't bring myself to sand off a decal unless it was all ready unreadable…


----------



## BrandonW

Nice bandit, you should go back after you get paid and donate some more. ;-)

I'd love a 140--but I think I'd prefer the Veritas version myself.


----------



## Bertha

.
Dan, Veritas does. In this case, I think the LV has a better design than the LN but the LN is clearly prettier. This is a close call and being within $20, money won't make the choice for you. I don't know if the LN has a set-screw like the LV. That might actually be a feature you'd want. The veritas looks very well thought out, if not ugly as sin.


----------



## lysdexic

Al!

What the hell is wrong with you!?

:^)


----------



## Dcase

I am not sure what one I like better in terms of looks. I like everything about the looks of the LN except for the knob, maybe its just that picture but I am not a big fan of it.

As a user I am sure they are both at the same level. I do like that the Veritas has lateral adjustment where the LN does not (at least I don't see it). I think I also like the fence on the Veritas better then the one the LN has.


----------



## Bertha

Scott, don't look at me; Dan sounds like he's agreeing with me!
Hell, I'm on narcotics; I'll just deny I ever said anything
.
Since you asked, I'll tell you what's wrong with me. Here I am laid up with a broken leg, evacuated from my home by nature. I figure I'll take advantage of the time off by hammering Ebay for all that stuff I've only "kind of" wanted. I'm shocked and amazed at the prices of this stuff nowadays. I bought the plane for less than the shipping before. It's kind of an insult-to-injury situation. In my immaturity, I'm thinking, "well screw you guys then, I'll just buy new"; like they care somehow.
.
I also just learned that my Mom locked my gate when we left my property, which means 1) everyone knows I'm gone; and 2) my landscaping service can't get it.
.
Not a great string of weeks for the kid.


----------



## donwilwol

keep the faith Al. We're all pulling for you. I'm not sure how Jack goes with narcotics, but if you can't have one, I'll have one for you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, here's hoping you get back to hills of home soon. It'd drive all of us crazy to be in your shoe.

I'm not part of the fleabay faithful, but I do have a saved search or two and look a couple times a week with some general searches. Mostly educational, but if I'd find a bargain, who knows. Well, there isn't much there for me anymore if it isn't 'buy it now' with a respectable price. Glad I have the bulk of the lode in house already…


----------



## lysdexic

Al, I just wanted to remind you that, once upon a time, when discussing LN planes you provided us with this image


----------



## Dcase

Al, sorry to hear about all the bad luck your having. On the plus side you got some narcotics. Eat something with a lot of carbs like some pizza, chew up a couple vikes and wash them down with a coke… You will feel just fine for at least a few hours.

Shipping prices on ebay can be crazy. You have to be very careful to see what the seller is charging for shipping before you bid. Sometimes something might look like a great deal till you see they are charging 20 dollars for shipping.


----------



## lysdexic

I'd would have like to have seen those days of cheap planes on eBay. I guess I missed it. Recently, I lost a string of bids on a #8. I finally did a "buy now" at it turned out about $5 more expensive.


----------



## Bertha

I bought Type 11 4's back in the salad days for $25 with shipping. That was my general cutoff. I've bought 10 butcher chisels for $10 before. 
.


----------



## Dcase

Plane prices are all over the place on ebay. It will never make any sense to me. Earlier today a Stanley #3 type 14 sold for over 70 dollars… Right now there is a beautiful looking #3 type 9 thats ending later today that has a start price of 24 dollars and not a single bid yet… My thoughts are why would I want to be in a bidding war with other people and pay 70+ dollars for a Stanley #3 when there is another great looking #3 for 25 dollars with no bidders yet to compete with… http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Bailey-3-Smoothing-Plane-Type-9-/200785157072?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebfba5bd0

Also, in a few days or week from now there will be another type 14 #3 that sells for less then 30 dollars… It always works that way. I just don't get it.

I cant avoid Ebay though because its really the only way I have been able to get my good planes. I have been to tons of local garage sales, some flea markets, local auctions, and antique/thrift stores and I have only found a few good quality planes locally.


----------



## Dcase

Random Friday Photos…

Speaking of finding nice planes locally, this is probably the nicest quality plane that I found locally. I got this at a garage sale and it was part of a box of about 6 planes that were all missing parts… I believe this is a Vaughn & Bushnell plane and its #3 size with a bedrock style frog…


















I am thinking about selling this one… So if any of you are interested let me know… I am not sure what I want for it yet..


----------



## Bertha

^that's a nice type 9 #3. There are people that KNOW the type they're after and there are those that don't. The ones that don't; they usually respond to pretty pictures, shiny objects, and claims that it's totally tuned. I've seen highly buffed very-late-type 4's and 4's go for well over $100. 
.
You run up against someone who wants to complete their collection of type 11's, for instance, there's no telling what he's likely to pay if he falls in love with one. I remember that I paid a ridiculous amount for a 60 1/2 a few years ago. I'd had a few failed purchases and this one was guaranteed no-damage/fully complete. I knew I was getting taken and I didn't care. I think you run into those guys here and there. 
.
To be fair, I've seen late type Stanleys in an antique mall with a $200 tag on them.
.
I buy-now'd a 1/2" Butcher pigsticker for $20 once after it'd been sitting there for over 24h. I could have flipped it for $100 on the spot. Hell, I would have buy-now'd it for $100. 
.
None of it makes a whole lot of sense. You gotta admit though Dan, unless you're hiding a gigantic box full of failures, you've done pretty darn well over the years. I think you've made some good damaged plane purchases, most notably. I also think you've widened the brands that get some love now. I'd never heard of some of the planes you've brought here. Now they're all over the place. You might be partially responsible for why the off-brands are getting so expensive on fleabay


----------



## Bertha

Perfect example above of what I was talking about (typing about, when posted).


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, you're on a selling spree.

Ebay is absolute insanity.

Let me remind you guys I paid $1 for this on ebay recently


----------



## Bertha

^Don, it definitely still does rarely happen. More commonly, however:
.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-MILLERS-FALLS-BUCK-ROGERS-No-714-WOODWORKING-JACK-PLANE-GOOD-SHAPE-/230804273326?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bd01b8ae#ht_500wt_949








.
That plane makes me lol every time I see it. Most hilarious to me is the terminal on the lateral adjuster. They looked at that back then and thought, "oooooh yeah, that is friggin radical".


----------



## donwilwol

I agree Al, but for some foolish sick reason, I'd buy one of those buck rogers, plastic infill and all.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I love the look of those MF buck rogers tools, but I wonder how it'd feel after working up some rough stock cherry? That plastic tote just looks obtuse.


----------



## Bertha

You do know…I'll have to heart-punch whichever one of you buys one of those monstrosities. I'll be forced to find you to deliver the blow.
.
Ah screw it, I'm strangely intrigued by them, as well. It's more of a cross-dressing type curiosity (man. no woman. no man. Ah hell) than a bonafide desire, though.


----------



## Dcase

Al, thank you… I have done well with the planes that I have purchased but I do have some that I wish I would have passed on… As for the off brands, I didn't know much about all the brands, I was just willing to tune any plane that I could get my hands on. After tuning up a number of off brand planes I realized that a lot of them are just as good as users as the Stanley's, they just lack some of the finer things like brass and Rosewood… In the end though, if you have a razor sharp iron you can pretty much make any plane a decent user.

About the Buck Rogers plane, I thought they were the ugliest thing ever and I had never wanted one but that all changed a few months ago… I went to a local tool collector meeting and the guy who host the meetings has thousands of planes and is big time collector. As I was browsing through all the planes in his mini tool museum I spotted the two Buck Rogers planes and I just had to pick one up. As soon as I picked one of them up I knew I wanted one… Those things are VERY beefy and very solid. As ugly as it may there is no doubt that its a top quality plane… In fact in Garret Hack's book "The Hand Plane Book" He briefly talks about the Buck Rogers planes and how well they are made.

Don, Yes, I am going through all my extra tools and planes and selling some of them off. How else do you think I am going to be able to afford one of those Buck Rogers planes?


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, Just to correct you, the tote and knob on the BR are not plastic. The handles and knobs were fabricated from Tennessee Eastman tenite #2 and were guaranteed unbreakable in use.

I didn't really know what Tenite was so I looked it up and apparently its wood. Who would have thought.

From Wiki "Tenite is the Eastman Chemical Company trademark for its line of cellulosic thermoplastic materials. First created in 1929, Tenite has been used in a wide variety of consumer, industrial, architectural and medical applications. Tenite cellulosics are manufactured from renewable raw materials (softwoods); they exhibit many of the same tactile and finish properties as wood, yet can easily be molded and extruded."


----------



## Bertha

^who friggin knew.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Plastic with wood fiber inside. Got it.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, After reading again I saw the word Thermoplastic so I stand corrected. I guess Tenite could be considered a plastic… I think it sounds a lot cooler to say Tennessee Eastman tenite #2 though. lol


----------



## Dcase

Here is a link with all the info on the Buck Rogers planes in case anyone has not seen it yet…

http://oldtoolheaven.com/bench/buckr.htm


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

From that mother of all resources, Wiki: [Organic materials or fibers] compounded with a number of different plasticizers…

Cool-sounding name, cool looking plane! That it feels like a quality tool makes it compelling. Al, get that heart punch ready to use!


----------



## dbray45

I have a couple of no name planes and to me the plastic is not the issue - its the blades that are crap. SOme of things have blades that are softer than a piece of cardboard. Even after re-hardening the blades - they are just not a quality steel.


----------



## lysdexic

I hear what your saying Al. But if someone is trying to flush out a collection of planes of a particular type then that is just neurotic. I can see trying to keep with low knobs or pre-WW II but within a certain type? Such a person is definitely a collector and has lost touch with the true value. You are right. There is no telling what a person like that will pay for a plane that he "must have." The true insanity lies in the fact that perfectly good planes lose almost all inherent value because they don't match said "type."

That said, although to me he is an idiot, I hope that you don't judge him too harshly.

Scott


----------



## donwilwol

what Scott said….I *DON'T* have that. Really I *DON'T*.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Want a challenge? Fill a collection of Type 12 Stanley bench planes. Very tight date range, susceptible to frankenplane forgery, and overall just not seen very often on ebay or anywhere. If one of those hit the 'bay and a fella needed it, could be a perfect storm of irrational behavior and bald-faced collectorism.

No, I don't have any type 12s…


----------



## donwilwol

and what Al said, I definitely don't have that!!!

sorry guys, reading my email backwards again.


----------



## pierce85

Hey guys. I'm curious on your thoughts on this recently ended #4 ebay auction - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=261055567439&nma=true&rt=nc&si=4exXVTwNuw5okOmd%252BlPgBwnXOsM%253D&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc. It looks to me like a type 17 in very nice shape. Given the pics of the sole it also looks like it was never used. Nevertheless, $76 for a type 17 #4…? Is this crazy or am I missing something here?

No I didn't bid on this but was tempted at $45.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, I don't know any people like that either. I, myself, certainly don't have a full complement of even numbered Type 11s minus the one and two. That would be foolhardy and on the verge of nincompoopism. And I damn sure don't have them arranged from large to small in a dedicated plane till. And if one thing's for certain, I don't have an electrostatic anti-rust bar in said plane till and two led tracklight beams shining upon it.
.
A guy like that should be locked up.


----------



## carguy460

Good night, Irene…this plane restoration stuff is hard work…patience is a required virtue for this hobby, one which I don't have, so instead of before and after pics I'll post before and during:

Montgomery Ward Special, anyone?










And making progress…sort of…










Trying hard to get the "Don effect"...not quite there…


----------



## Bertha

Wow! that almost looks surface ground. Fine work, Jason. For all that work on a wards, treat yourself a bit to a really nice one.


----------



## carguy460

Ha, thanks Al. The shoddy photo work makes it look better than it is…this was a family tool, so I'm putting more work into it than normal. I'm not looking forward to the paint splatter removal though…family tooling might not even be worth that task!


----------



## Dcase

Al, I don't have the ainti-rust bar or led track lights but I am very specific as to how my planes are arranged. I have them on the shelfs in order by size and make. Yes, I keep the Sargent's with the Sargent's and the Stanley's with the Stanley's. I cant put a Sargent on the shelf in the middle of two Stanley's. I think you may need to lock me up before i go out and get me some track lighting!

Pierce- I checked out the bid history on that #4 and it looks like a couple guys were in a bidding war for it. Someone must have bid a high amount and then another guy kept bidding until he finally out bid the high bidders max bid…. Its not hard to find a good Stanley #4 on ebay so I would have never paid that kind of money, I don't care what type it was.


----------



## pierce85

Thanks, Dan. I noticed the bidding war too - best to stay clear of the shrapnel… I haven't been in the market for a #4 lately - or a #5, #6 or #7 - and this just seemed way out of range. Even so, prices seem to be out of control across the board.

Woe is me…


----------



## Dcase

Carguy, nothing wrong with the Wards planes, I have a few Wards Master planes, they were made by Stanley. Also, paint splatter isn't that tough. What I do is scrub the area with paint splatter with a 3m scotch pad. Spray some cleaner on there or mineral spirits and give it a good scrub. Most of the paint splatter should scrub right off. Looks like you are doing a fine job of restoring it so far.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks, Dan - I recall a discussion about your WM planes a while back. I think you asked me if the knob and tote were rosewood, and I never told you because I haven't gotten that far yet! I think my favorite part of this plane is the blue frog though (pre cleaning…I swear its not that dusty now)...










Regarding the paint splatter, I had a little 110 block that had matching paint splatter, and I had pretty good luck with steel wool, but this wards just isnt giving up the paint so easily. I asked the paint question once before and someone mentioned Goof Off…I havent tried that yet, I think I'll go with the scotch pad and mineral spirits first…


----------



## Dcase

Jason, if its just minor paint splatter the scotch pad should take it right off. If there are larger drops then you could always carefully scrap it off with a razor blade.

Here is one of my Wards Masters with the blue frog. I like the blue. 









Just for the record, I cant take credit for how nice it looks. The plane was in the original box and hardly used when I got it so its pretty much new condition.


----------



## carguy460

Nice!!! Is that a blue background on the logo??? Mine is red-orange…kinda clashes with my blue frog…


----------



## Dcase

Jason, Yes, its got a blue background on the cap. I have a couple other Wards Master planes and if I remember correctly they both have the red logo and red frogs… I like the blue better because as far as I know no one else used blue. Millers Falls and Craftsman both used red.


----------



## carguy460

Red logo and red frog you say? I wonder if my cap isn't original since I've got the blue frog…

EDIT: Apparently I talk to myself when I'm thinking, because my wife just asked me if I was loosing my mind…"Who ever heard of a blue frog in Missouri?"


----------



## Bertha

Those Wards are really nice planes. I've been interested in adding one. Take Dan's as a perfect example and copy the color scheme! Dan, the idea of a Stanley on a Sargent shelf gives me the willies too. I understand. I wish I could go back in time and not buy those tracklights. That's $100 that's cost me plenty around here


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a wards master #3 for sale right now. They are identical to stanley other than price. They seem consistence. I haven't had a bad one yet.

Jason, what's your delemma, maybe we can help. It looks like your doing ok.

My 2 handymans


----------



## lysdexic

I don't care what names you call me. I like my metro,, low voltage, halogen track lighting.


----------



## donwilwol

we *do* need pictures of that lighting set up!!


----------



## Bertha

There I was, in Lowes, needing something really bright that was adjustable, low profile, and inexpensive. It…just….seemed…..so…....reasonable!


----------



## bandit571

Handyman H1204 and a









handyman H1203. One has the red frog, the other a black frog, laterals seem strange though..


----------



## carguy460

bandit/don - I like those handymans…I need to add one of those to my till…maybe I should build a till first though…

Now I'm all worked up over my Wards color scheme…red logo, blue frog…I may decide I want the logo blue, but does anyone have any clue how to match the coloring? Perhaps I should just leave it alone? I'm just wondering if maybe the cap or frog isnt original to the plane…

On a separate but similar note, I'm having a hard time shining up the chromed cap on this thing…I tried to take pics but it doesnt really show up, but the issue is that some of the cap is nice and clean and shiny, and other parts of it look like an old shower head. I've tried steel wool, polishing compound…any other ideas?


----------



## ITnerd

I second Dons request for some pics of said Plane till. I am bursting at the seams with hand tools. If I dont get some better ideas on hiding… ahem, storing them, I fear I will have to stop buying them and actually make something to appease the women-folk in the clan.

If this can of worms has been opened previously, then I apologize, but what is the main sharpening technique used by the expert collectors/hoarders/users? I have been getting pretty good at the initial shaping on the grinding wheels, but it seems like I occasionally knock off a little sharpness as I finish up on the final grits. Can't tell if I'm mistaking 'jagged edge' for sharpness, but sometimes it feels like it catches better on the back of a fingernail before I hit 3 & 1 micron lapping paper.


----------



## Bertha

Chris, I think there's probably a representative here from all the major sharpening schools. I, myself, am a scary sharp guy. I know there are a lot of diamond guys, a bunch of water guys, and even a couple oil stone holdouts. Many are freehand but I'd guess a small majority are jigged. If you've got one you like, pitch it out there and I'm sure there's an expert local.


----------



## donwilwol

How are you finishing on the final grits, and do you use a strop? I agree with Al, there's somebody here that can help.


----------



## ITnerd

Don, I use wetdry sandpaper at ~400 & 600, then switch to 3M lapping paper at 3 and 1 micron. Am I overdoing it?


----------



## Bertha

^ITnerd, some might argue that the 1 micron might be excessive. I think it's reasonable. I don't know what 2500 grit paper is in terms of microns but that's where I stop, stropping thereafter. Like you, between major sharpenings, I'll go 400, 600, 800, 1000, 1500, 2000, 2500 really quick on the secondary bevel, probably three swipes on each. I've got a 4 foot piece of marble with all the papers at the ready.


----------



## donwilwol

I can go from the grinder to the 3 micron DMT or 8000 grit oil stone, skipping all the other grits. I typically don't, because I like to cut some of the hollow out. One thing I have found out Chris, no matter what I do, I can NEVER finish on the back side of the iron. I don't know the theory, but if I finish on the back side, its not as sharp. I've tried it over and over. So for the way I sharpen, if I don't finish at the bevel, its not as sharp as it can be. That includes at the strop. I do still strop, although I wouldn't argue that at that grit it may not be needed. Habits are sometime hard to get out of your subconscious.

I also usually use a jig. I can sharpen free hand, I just find the jig quicker. When I free hand I don't strop. The strop is the best way to ruin an otherwise reasonable sharp iron if you do it wrong, and this is the other reason I usually use the jig.


----------



## Dcase

I hollow grind my primary bevel then go right to 1000k stone. Using a eclipse jig I hone a secondary bevel on the 1000 stone until I have have a nice straight and shiny secondary bevel. I also feel the back to make sure I can feel the bur along the whole cutting edge. After the 1000 I move to a 6k stone for a few passes and then .5 or .3 micron paper.

There is nothing more important then making sure the back cutting edge of the iron is polished to the same high degree of polish that the front bevel is… In my opinion, the easiest, least time consuming way to do this is to use the ruler trick. After I am finished honing my bevel side I use the ruler trick on the .5 or .3 micron paper and it only takes 5 to 10 seconds to lap the burr off and have the edge polished…


----------



## carguy460

Al - you praised my restore in progress earlier today…well, I got a better shot of my Wards Master restore-in-progress…with better lighting, the warts all show…I still have some cleaning to do on this side I think:










And that stubborn paint I'm about to tackle?










Hope to have something good to report tomorrow after Dans Scotchbrite pad paint removal plan…


----------



## lysdexic

I hollow grind at 25 degrees. I then hone a secondary bevel at 30 degrees on soft Arkansas until I have burr on the backside. Then polish sequentially on hard Arkansas, and translucent Arkansas. I then pull the burr on the translucent Arkansas.

Finally I strop both sides with all the finesse of a 3 year old smacking out play-doh.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

'... all the finesse of a three year old smacking out play-doh.'

Love it, would like to see it…


----------



## Dcase

Random late night photos…

I was working with some White Limba wood this evening and I got a lot of tear out after running it through the planer. White Limba has a bit of a difficult grain to it so I decided to smooth it out with my SW low angle jack..




































Also had to shoot the ends square.. 









This is the first time I have used this plane on a wood with a difficult grain and I was very pleased with how it performed. I really don't get why this plane gets such a bad rap… I think these photos prove that this plane can dance with the best of them…


----------



## Mosquito

Looks good Dan. I have been thinking about adding a low angle ( non block) pane to my grouping. Is that new Stanley SW Good? Sure looks like it works well, but did it take a lot of tuning to get there?


----------



## Dcase

Chris, It did take a little tuning but it was nothing to cry about… The selling point for me was the price. I got mine for 130.00 but Amazon sells them for 110.00 I think and shipping is free… For 100 dollars I cant complain… I doubt I would pay the sticker price of 180 for one though..

I did a review on here if you want to read it.. http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2669


----------



## lysdexic

Dan, that is a really handsome plane. I don't have any thing against the new Stanley planes per se. My problem lies with the company. It is kind of like your first love that broke up you to sleep with the guitar player. Finally, after he dumps her she looks for "love" with all the other band members. Only after she is rejected in that "market" does she come back to you, says she wants " return to her roots" and that she made a mistake. She actually loved you the whole time.

So do forgive Stanley for their transgressions and delve back into her goods?

I really don't care that much. That was just fun to write.


----------



## donwilwol

Jason, if the Scotchbrite doesn't do it try a little goof-off. just be careful, it will remove the japanning I think, but the paint will go first.

Dan, the SW looks great. I agree with Scott, and will add they are now made in England? Does Stanley make anything in the states anymore?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice pics, never heard of white limba before.

Here's my Saturday morning random pic:










Trying the #82 scraper as a prep tool before glueing the edges of boards…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think the planes are from Mexico, and the chisels from England (w/ US hornbeam). Put me in charge of their hand tool division for two years, and things would certainly change…


----------



## donwilwol

I want to nominate Smitty as president of Stanley!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not the garage door or security system stanley, just hand tools.  any of us would improve the way they're going about re-entry into our part of the tool market. As in, manufacture something -anything- domestically, improve the website, refine the msg, share a vision. I'd like to know, for example, if more SW products are coming, or if the line is going away… They just don't seem committed.


----------



## lysdexic

Plus, I think Smitty was in a band.


----------



## Bertha

^Dan, it's hard to argue with results. I've never used Limba.
Scott, I totally understand. My beef with the new Stanleys is Stanley. They missed their only single opportunity to produce a mind-blowing product, setting the bar. Putting SW on anything less is just a darn shame. I would have gladly paid above-LN prices just for lore's sake. At the same time, I'm not as offended by the new 750s. I had great reservations but it sounds like they did that at least relatively right.


----------



## ITnerd

Hey guys, thanks for all the sharpening advice. A few things I've realized from your posts. One, I was finishing on the back, I never thought it could make a difference, but you are right. Second, most of you mentioned just a few passes on the finer grits, which I was overdoing out of compulsive behavior. Third, I was not setting my eclipse jig for the second bevel properly, which resulted in a lot more work than needed. Finally and most importantly,I was not stropping, or hitting any children with play-do at the conclusion of said stropping.

I only had a chance to do this on my block plane blade last night(minus stropping), but its definitely the sharpest I've gotten it. Thanks guys. I'll work on another batch when I get home from the work trip & report my results.

Time for yet another topic - I have been informed I have a 'problem', regarding hand tool acquisition. Now, I feel like 100+ planes is reasonable, especially if I count the set of H&Rs as one. That said, before I launch into the dreaded 'ring or shoe' comparison, I wanted to ask the advice of the wise men here. Should I simply duck and cover the soft spots, or provide a rebuttal to said accusations? What has worked for you in the past? Perhaps more importantly, which responses would be most hazardous to my health? Your assistance in this delicate matter is appreciated.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Dan. I missed that review on here.


----------



## donwilwol

Chris, just say "Hey, I know a guy that was afraid his suit case was to heavy for the return trip because it was stuffed with rusty old planes" I don't know if it will help, but its all I got.

An IT guy with a plane fetish. hmmmmmm were have I heard that before. Let me think.


----------



## RGtools

Dan, I have a similar wood in my shop….can you dent it with a thumbnail? Gramps gave me a ton of wood, but can't remember the names of any of it. I have been slowly drying to identify an use it all but it's a daunting process.

ITnerd. I used to be a scary sharp guy. Automotive sandpaper at 400, 1500, and 2000 grits can but a mirror edge on a tool pretty quick. I glued my paper to MDF "stones" to make my life a bit easier when lapping backs and sharpening odd things like router planes. I switched to Oil stones because it is cheaper long term and requires less maintenance. I have a soft Arkansas stone to raise a burr, a Medium India stone for coarse work, and Hard Transulcent Arkansas Stone for final polish All made by Norton. Here is a link.= I use a hand crank wheel with an 80 grit Norton 3X wheel to hollow grind most of my tools….I have found that to be the best jig out there.

Lately I have been forgoing the strop and getting fine enough edges to get end grain shavings from Poplar using a standard bevel down iron, which is to say plenty sharp.

Whatever method you use, Keep your tools sharp. Letting them go dull and having to fully restore an edge is heck of a lot more work.


----------



## RGtools

I buy my wife hats…...bribery solves this problem well Chris.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not married, so no justifications needed, other than to myself :-D


----------



## Bertha

#51 time for Mosquito


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can I borrow your #164 when you get one, Chris?


----------



## Bertha

Lol. I just saw a guy polishing an acrylic pen on the lathe using Brasso. It this a minimally abrasive lotion that we've been neglecting? I wonder what it would do to a plane bed side.


----------



## Dcase

RG- I don't think it would dent easily using thumbnail. White Limba is an exotic wood, I got a board off Ebay a while back just to try it out…

I agree with you guys on the new Stanley's, I guess my point is that its a pretty good plane and if your buying at the discount price I think its a heck of a deal.

ItNerd- if your honing the irons up to 1 micron film I don't think your going to see any improvement using a strop after that… The 1 micron should be plenty fine enough to be your final grit.

Random Sharpening photos…

Here is a shot of what I consider to be a close to perfect edge. 









And a mirror polished back.. Only need to get the very cutting edge polished but this is a small block plane iron so I went ahead and did more…


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, have you done any comparisons on polished versus just flatten backs. I've been doing that on my last few plane restores. I can't find much difference once its flat on my course DMT then taking it through the fine. I still do it, because its just plane (pun intended ) cool, but from a true sharpening, I can't see a difference. I'm going to continue to test it with my subsequent restores.


----------



## Bertha

^yep, that iron's pretty much perfect for me, too. Like you, I go ahead and polish about an inch of the back.


----------



## derekcohen

Here is a bridle plough I have just completed. It is influenced by the Mathieson plough plane.

There is a record of the build, with many pictures - many! - but thankfully little text, so you can skim through them if you desire: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/BridlePloughBuild.html

The wood is West Australian She-oak, with Jarrah as a contrast. Most of the brass work is mine, although the depth stop came from a parts Mathieson wedged plough. Finish is Organoil buffing oil and wax.

Here are a few images …




























The bridle fence …



















And it creates great grooves as well ..










There is a full set of 8 unused vintage irons ..










Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Bertha

Holy God! Derek out of nowhere for the win!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow!!! That is the Stuff of Dreams, Derek!


----------



## Bertha

We'll be talking about this for days…but I've never seen a bridle fence that captures the rods in that fashion. I guess I like to TALK about Mathiesons more than examining them (and especially owning them) It's glorious.


----------



## donwilwol

ok Derek, now you've taken us to a new level. I'm sure there are words to describe that. I'm just not educated enough to come up with them. My initial *********************************** response was [email protected]#^ yea!!


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks for taking the time to make a detailed pictorial Derek, that was awesome.


----------



## JGM0658

This thread is funny sometimes. No disrespect Dan, but no one who makes a living at this would polish a back to the degree that you do. It is simply not required. It is certainly impressive, but I bet I can take shavings as fine as you do even thought not one of my irons has a back that looks like yours. Lets keep in mind that sharpening is done so that you can get back to work on the wood, not an end itself.


----------



## Bertha

What I was calling the bridle fence, I did so just because Derek did. Now I understand why it's called a "bridle" fence and why it would be God-awful difficult to execute in wood. If you haven't gone to the build link above, I implore you to do so. Here's the Mathieson he refers to. This made my Saturday.
.


----------



## JGM0658

Wow Derek, you have outdone yourself this time…..


----------



## Bertha

Derek's build blog is so full of porn that I can hardly stand it. Every photo is screensaver worthy.
.


----------



## donwilwol

If we're going to talk about what we would and wouldn't do if we were trying to make a living I suppose we would not polish the back of irons, checker totes, insist on type 11s, make new totes just to replace beech, have 200 bench planes, spend hours on ljs chatting about sweethearts or spend thousands of dollars on a bridle plane. I'm glad to be an IT guy and just have fin with my wood tools.


----------



## ShaneA

Bautiful Derek. If the oak I had around here looked like that… Well, I guess, I would use oak more often. Great looking plane, thanks for sharing.

Thank goodness, I dont make a living at this! I would have been bankrupted 8x over by now. Hats off to those who do. However, when its your hobby or passion…sometime logic or "need" just dont factor in. That is why its so awesome. An infinite amount of ways to take the journey.


----------



## Dcase

JGM- Did you read my post? I did say that only the very cutting edge needs to be polished. I completely understand what you are saying… However when I am flattening a plane iron I find it much easier to hold the iron flat on the stone or paper when I have about an inch of the iron on that surface. It makes it easier for me to apply the pressure when lapping. I also do not make a living at this and I don't have a bunch of projects lined up, so if it takes me a little while longer to flatten a back I am not loosing any money over it. If you came to my shop and looked at all my plane irons, you would find many of them where only the very edge is polished due to me using the ruler trick… I don't have mirrors on the backs of every iron in my shop. I do get what you are saying.

Don, I have seen big differences between just a flat back and a polished edge… If I am looking to get super fine shavings out of a hardwood then its very important that the back cutting edge be polished to the same degree as the front bevel edge… I suppose a lot will depend on how fine of shavings your looking for and what types of wood you work with… I have never really put it to the test.

Derek.. Very cool plane..


----------



## Dcase

I hope Derek Cohen does not mind but here is a photo from Derek's blog on lapping the backs of plane irons… 









Guess I'm not the only one…


----------



## waho6o9

Comprehension goes a long way.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I hope my comments were not taken as a suggestion to stop polishing the back. I have been testing it and will continue to polish and test. I can see the theory, and it looks really nice. At what point does it no longer make a difference, that's the point I want to know. Now on my stones, I can get a good straightness with about 1/4"










I don't like the ruler trick for the following theory. I will only use the ruler trick on a badly pitted blade.

If you use the ruler trick, then use the blade and go to resharpen, when you turn the blade over to remove the burr the following happens. If you are again using the ruler and its the exact same angle, you remove the burr and help with polishing. If you are to high, your changing the angle and add an opposing burr. If your to low, or not using the ruler, your missing the burr all together and not adding to the polish. Flat is flat and its easy to remember. How do you get the exact same angle every time with the ruler trick?

As to polish or not, well I'd hate to be in a shave off against some of the shavings I've seen you make. I can make fine shavings no doubt, but when tuning a plane my goal is "make it make Dan style shavings".


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The joints I make aren't to tolerances that require uber-fine shavings. Heck, sometimes a scrub would do.

Polished-back scrub, of course. ;-)


----------



## bandit571

E-bay happenings:

Worth 13.5 " Jack Plane, did not sell. Drat!

Diamond Edge Jack, did not sell, re-listed..

Won: 18 " grooved bottom plane base. I have a frog to fit it, iron, chip breaker and lever cap. I have a couple LOW knobs that will work. Just need to make a tote, and find some bolts. That DE6's tote bolt MIGHT work, the front knob won't, rusted off, broke the last three threads in the old base. About $22 to my doorstep next week. Franckenplane? OR, a new life?


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I wouldn't think you'd need the ruler trick if your backs are as highly polished as they are. I stop at a mirror, nothing less; fully knowing that I'll be in the grave before I move through 1/4 inch of the iron (if I'm lucky). I really haven't given much thought to whether I finish polishing on the back or bevel. I'm pretty sure I end on the back; sometimes followed by a strop on the bevel. Since I scary sharp, I simply flip the Eclipse-jigged iron over and under on the finest grit. The jig acts as a little fence against my marble slab, so many of my irons have and abrupt transition between pitted metal and mirror. Looks like I planned it
.
I'm still reeling from Derek's plane above. I hope you've all had a chance to read his blog.


----------



## lysdexic

*Random Saturday Story*

Went to a lady's house who is drawing us some plans for a porch. Pulled in and her husband is out in his detached garage shop rebuilding a Triumph. He also has some woodworking tools. It is amazing how you learn to scan your surroundings for vintage tools! I see a few hand planes on his counter top. We chat. He built the wooden boat in the second bay. My wife is bugging me to go see the plans. I shush her. I make a comment about his shop made cabinets. He replies that he loves free wood from pallets. True, true. My wife continues to nudge me to the task at hand. He replies how proud he is of his cabinets and wants me to check them out. I don't want to rude.. "OK honey, I'll be there in a minute."

He opens the cabinet to expose a *complete* set of Stanley T17's. The other side is a *complete* set of Bedrocks. I feel my pupils dilate. In between these 2 sets there are, 40 40 1/2 92, 93, 62, 80, 81, scrapers, shoulders, edger, those criss crossy planes, spoke shaves and on and on. All Stanley. You name he had it.

Turns out his best friend passed and he was a plane hoarder. He assumed his collection. There are too many to count and he really needs to get around to organizing and listing on eBay. "How many roughly?" I ask. "Mmm, probably about 500 I need to get rid of." I think I hear angels sing.

I explain my interest in woodworking and planes and we start exchanging Stanley numbers like a foreign language. He quickly opens totes and boxes stacked with planes. I informed that right now I'm just trying to complete a little "project" of mine and mainly interested in a #2. He kindly points out that he has four no. 2's over on the counter and I should take a look.

Sorry, this in not a $5 #2 story. He knows the value.

He did show me his mint T17 #1. Yet he came back with that after disappearing for a moment. Can't say I blame him.





































I noted the chip. He said he didn't mind that I switch out parts with the others because, and I agree, they have incsistent parts already. He states that if I want to switch later I can.

PS -I thought about taking a picture but its was in this gentleman's garage and I had just met him a half hour before. I felt it would be a little rude.


----------



## ShaneA

So you bought the #2, and the complete set of Bedrocks right? Right? Great post.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, just the No. 2. Sorry. I feel like i let you down in some way :^)

Another thing - my wife read this post after a left up on the computer and I got in trouble because I said I "sushed her." OK, I didn't but I did ignore her. There - the facts are correct.

How do you guys feel about that chip in the casting? Does it really bother you?

Also, did you guys know there is such a thing as a 4 1/2H for heavy casting? I didn't.


----------



## ShaneA

That is ok Scott, you know where he lives, you can always go back. Doesnt look like the chip effects use. The iron and type look desireable. I suppose the chip is really no big deal in the big picture.

I am not "in the know" on the H casting. I will say that of the two 605s I have, one is significantly thicker and heavier than the other, I thought at some point stanley just went to a heavier casting. Didnt know it came with its own disignation.

Oh yeah, and congrats on the new #2. They are pretty cool little planes.

So when you say complete set….does that mean 602, 604 1/2, 605 1/4 and 605 1/2? Please say it aint so, and if so are any for sale????


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's talk of heavier castings around (immediately after?) WWII on Leach's site, and he has the #4 1/2H on there under bench planes. That, and a #5 1/2H.

Always nice to hear there are more planes headed to market. Did he have a chamfer, or chute board, or a #164? If he's got the latter, I'll ask you to go back there, on a mission…


----------



## lysdexic

I guess the point on the 4 1/2H is that he has one and illustrates the depth of his collection. He also showed me the suggested retail price range ($1000-$2000) in that little green book. He is not going to give anyone something for nothing. It is just exciting to find a resource like that just down the street and he wants to move it.

It was a complete surprise.

Shane, I am fairly certain that he had all the fractionals of both sets. Remember, my wife was standing there…..waiting. :^b


----------



## Dcase

Scott, Thats sweet! That chip would not bother me at all. My #2 is also chipped but mine has a small piece chipped off the back. I don't even notice it. If it was a larger size piece missing then ya maybe it would bug me a bit… I did know there was a 4 1/2H… I believe Patrick talks about it on the Blood and gore site.

Don, No, your comments did not bother me or make me feel different… When responding to JGM I just wanted to make it clear that I know the whole back does not need to be polished like that. I also wanted to make it clear that I do not do that on every iron. The iron in the photo is a new IBC iron from my #103. The iron was all ready flat when I got it and its such a small iron that it did not take me all that long to bring an inch of it to a mirror polish..

I was also saying that the reason I flatten a larger area of the back of an iron is because I find it much easier to hold and apply the pressure when at least an inch of the iron is placed on the stone or flattening surface.

Al, I didn't use the ruler trick on that highly polished iron. I do have some irons that I polish all the way and skip the ruler trick but for the most part all of my irons get the ruler trick.

Don, when doing the ruler trick, the way I saw it done by Rob Cosman in one of his videos was to put a thin steel rule at one edge of the stone and polish the edge of the iron on the other side of the stone. In Rob's video he says to work the very edge of the stone while polishing the edge. By using the same rule and always staying at the edge of the stone, you are always going to be at the same angle.

I went out to my shop and did a sharpening session with an old Stanley iron. I took a bunch of photos and just labeled them all. I figured I would share these with everyone to show the general process in which I sharpen. I am not claiming to be a sharpening expert by any means but I believe my irons have edges that are at least close to perfect. 





















































































































The end result on a piece of black walnut


----------



## Bertha

^who has a complete set of bedrocks and 4 #2's to spare? I mean, this kind of chance encounter can't happen all that often. I'm not saying that Aliens are involved, but Aliens are involved.
.








.
I'm very jealous of that #2. I've never heard of a heavy casting designated "h". The fact that he knows what they're worth is actually kind of a blessing. If you made a habit of walking down the street and taking advantage of the guy, over and over; it wouldn't sit well with you. The older, grumpier, and downright angrier I get; I get more inclined to pay a guy what he's due. 
.
Knowing that a guy down the street is unloading a boatload of bedrocks would be difficult for me. I'd feel like if I didn't move immediately on the whole collection, someone would scoop me. I hope you can either 1) manage that better than me or 2) buy the whole set tomorrow.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, what Al said. But go back without the wife and flush with cash.

Dan, I am glad/thankful you and Don, and all others take so many pics. Awesome!


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I wish I could "sticky" that photo sequence and refer back to it. It's giving me flashbacks of that purple gator grit that I use, too. Not surprisingly, mine look just like yours! I'll have to remember to take a picture of this little back polishing gizmo I made. It's basically a piece of wood with a nut and washer mounted on it and two knobs for grips. I screw the iron onto it and start muscling up through the grits. I made it after I sanded my damn fingers the last damn time. 
.
I have a few questions, though. That looks like a waterstone rather than film; what is the grit size? When you take into account the backbevel introduced by the ruler trick, what is your final edge angle? Are you really stopping at diamond-320 on the back? If so, I must have a different DMT b/c mine is not nearly as polished coming off. Thanks again for posting these photos. 
.
I'm never going to use the ruler trick, but you've come the closest to making me want to try it


----------



## Bertha

Scott, is this your neighbor with the planes? If so, it's exactly as I suspected. If you return for more, fashion some aluminum foil undergarments. PM for additional ideas to prevent abduction. 
.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I start lapping with the sand paper and work up to 220 grit before I switch over to the DMT stone. Maybe mine looks more polished because because of this. I can assure you that the photos were taken in order and thats the back after a couple min on the DMT 320 grit Duo Sharp. Could also be my stone is more broke in so its not as coarse?

The photo I posted shows me doing the ruler trick on my 6k Shapton stone. I started on that stone until I got the edge polished across the iron. I then finished it on my .5 micron film which I have attached to a piece of MDF. I took a picture but I had so many pics posted I decided not to include every pic I took.. Here it is though.










I usually go with a 29 deg secondary bevel, sometimes (on my smoothers) I will even do a 3rd micro bevel of 31 degrees. The ruler I use is very thin, if I were to guess I would say the back bevel is a degree or two. I have no idea what that leaves me for a final angle but from what I have read and heard the back bevel is so slight that it does not effect anything in terms of the cutting angle.

When I first got into planes and I started learning sharpening I watched a sharpening video with Rob Cosman. For the most part I sharpen all my irons the way he does in that video. I use the same angles he did and also I do the ruler trick as he did it. I guess thats how I started and its always worked for me so I have pretty much stuck with it.


----------



## Dcase

BTW, I have that MDF piece cut at the same width as my Shapton stones so that I am keeping the same angle when using the ruler trick from the stone over to the film.


----------



## Mosquito

Al, I want a #51, but I think I'll settle for a hand made shooting board, and just use a regular bench plane 
(sorry for the slow response, was driving across MN this afternoon)


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I totally get it now. I think you're right; that my DMT is just too fresh. I gotta admit, that I didn't like diamond stones before; and I still don't like them. Maybe I just need to beat mine down a bit. I'm going to get a full set of Shaptons (minus the ridiculously high grit ones), give stones one more try, then it's sandpaper for me for good.


----------



## JayT

Gah!!! (drool) Sorry, I'm late to the party and just saw Derek's plane.

Then Scott posts a story about seeing that amazing collection. (congrats on the #2, by the way)

Sheesh. It's going to be a while before I'll have the guts to post any more pics.

Thanks for the pictures and sharpening tutorial, Dan. Very informative.


----------



## mochoa

Derek that plow plane is The Dogs Gonads!

Scott, I got a chuckle out of your story with your wife and her reading your posts, I'm sure I've had similar experiences. They just wont let that kind of stuff go.

Dan sweet sharpening pics, thanks for posting. I've got some 3M paper with my last Tools for Working Wood order, I still haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## lysdexic

She just said a moment ago that she is still pissed that I sold her out on my "blog." Seriously, my wife is simply a cool chick. Usually my friends like her more than they do me. Al can vouch for this.


----------



## chrisstef

Id call it more throwin under the bus then sellin her out , but seriously, just bumping into the guy with ALL the toys is sweet. Total drool material. And to mauricio, those dog gonads must be one of lassie's and one of rin tin tin's. Unbelievable work Derek, id kiss my sister for one of those.


----------



## lysdexic

Don't let Al hear you talk about kissing sisters. Its a long story.


----------



## mochoa

Andy used that expression a while back and Ive been waiting for the right time to use it. I'm not sure what it means but Dereks plane seems to deserve it.


----------



## lysdexic

Yeah that is just wrong - sorry Al. Remember Saturday night is in full swing and I am trying my best not to post a picture of an empty beer.


----------



## ShaneA

Disturbing Scott, disturbing.


----------



## donwilwol

man, In wish my #2 just had a little chip.

I take off for a couple hours and you guys take off on an alien, bedrock,kissing sisters rampage. My wife was getting pissed, I kept reading on my phone during the wedding.

over and out.


----------



## ksSlim

Derek, I'm late to the party, but a fantastic job on the plow. Wish I had your talent.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Play nice, Gents! Scott, waiting on the bottle shot. It's tradition! Meantime, think I'll pour some Jack…


----------



## thedude50

I don't know what got into you guys but tit took an hour to get caught up and i was here 2 days ago I mean damn. I am down on my frail back again and am heavily medicated so if I piss anyone off I am sorry up front.

On the new Stanley planes my new no4 is one of my favorite planes. I love the big tote even though it is freaking ugly. the lack of a bolt on frog is a great idea .

On making mirrors out of the backs of your irons I think it is a must not for looks or to show you can it is about a long lasting edge I have to tell ya the tormek leaves a mirror finish and I love it it is fast and faster all the time. no I think that this polished area should only be a narrow area on the bottom edge of the plane iron,

I prefer the LN to the veritas on the 140 and they all pail next to vintage .

Al I live on these narcotics just to stand up and the crazy people at ssd think i could work as a nurse ya right right up to the minute I make a mistake and kill someone because of the meds I take just to stand up no thanks Ill stay away from killing people


----------



## derekcohen

Many thanks for your kind words. This particular project was a real challenge, and I learned a lot from it.

I try and build a tool between large projects (the last one was a bench). Perhaps one of these days I will have enough shop made tools to fill a chest?

I am very fortunate to be the curator of several wonderful planes …

.... someone mentioned the LN #51 - there is a review on my website and a comparison with the Stanley ..










What makes this one special is that Tom Lie-Nielsen surprised me by signing it! ..










Another amazing plough - I think that you will like this one Bertha - is this 1882 Miller Patent Plough Plane, which I completed from a kit by Paul Hamler (well, the original is worth $25000. I'm not that fortunate!  ) ...










However, I much prefer showing the tools I build. I'll post some more of them later.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I love that plough plane!!! *Gorgeous!!!*


----------



## carguy460

Derek - I'm in awe…amazing stuff!!!

Dan - I tried the scotch pad and mineral spirits…worked great! However, it dulled the japanning something awful…and I found that alot of the "paint" splatter was actually japan chipping off…so painting time I guess. New question - do I HAVE to strip all of the old japanning, or can I just scuff it up and paint over it with satisfactory results???

Thanks for all the help and patience guys, I'm dense but some of this stuff is slowly sinking in…


----------



## derekcohen

Hi Jason

If you want to re-japan (or re-paint) a surface, you MUST first remove ALL the old surface. Preparation is the key to a decent job.

Re-japanning is quite simple with the following recipe. It can be done cold, although I would leave the plane out in the sun for a few hours or bake in the oven for a short while. Still, left cold, it will set hard in 2 weeks.

The recipe is half asphaltum and half marine varnish. You get the asphaltum from an art store.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## bandit571

Have a re-build project underway. All those "good' parts from the Wreck of the DE6 are needing a home. Soooo, i sent Igor out of the Lab to cruise the bay of E. Igor came back to tell the Mah-ster that, "Ja! i found your parts!" Seems there will be a #6c base heading for the lab next week, along with w late model stanley parts plane. Seems i need a few parts from that little stanley #4… Bolts for one thing. Just in case my union style parts need a Stanley style thread.

Soooo, about next Saturday or so, you might here shouts of:

"IT"S ALIVE! IT IS ALIVE!" Maybe I can get Igor to pose with the completed project??? Nah, Igor camera shy….. LOL.


----------



## bandit571

Is that pronounced: EYE - Gore? Or is it: EEE - Gore? Maybe just Christopher Robbins' EE - OR?


----------



## bandit571

He also brought back some iron. Not much, but it does generate another project idea…









6-1/2" long, by 1-1/2" wide, by 3/16" thick. Slot is 3/8" wide. Starting to look like a cutter to make tongues with. Just need to harden it up after a good sharpening. If nothing else, can make a nice thick block plane iron. Time to visit my "Drawing Board".....


----------



## donwilwol

I did a little picking today
Sargent Knuckle 
Type 11 #5 $20
Sargent 206 (like 103) 
Stanley 103
Stanley #4 type 20or21 
Sargent 3416 (like 28) transitional
3 stanley #28 (one complete, others missing parts)
1 ohio tools (like liberty bell 22 size)



















I like this little sargent. It just like the 103 but with a blade adjustment. (Like the LN)


















I'd consider selling the transitionals before I did anything to them if anyone is interested.(except the Ohio tools) Both the Sargent and the one stanley is in really good shape. (About $15 for Sargent and $20 for Stanley)


----------



## Mosquito

nice haul Don! Hey look, another hand grinder!


----------



## mochoa

Don I like that hand crank grinder.


----------



## lysdexic

I stopped by a couple antique places today. Nothing. It always seems that when I spy something interesting, it is always twice as much as I think it should be. I saw nice craftsman hand crank grinder. I mess with it and looked at the tag expecting $25 or $30 bucks. Nope. $65.

It was like that for every item I picked up.


----------



## lysdexic

Derek,

Thanks for sharing. How do you go about applying the japanning? I'm intrigued.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I have that same Sargent pocket plane. I like the depth adjustment on it a lot better then the one on the Stanley… I put a new IBC iron in mine and its one of my most used planes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, nice haul indeed. That's more Planes in a day than i buy in six months… Good stuff, especially figuring the miracles you'll work with them, Don Yoda.


----------



## Bertha

Derek, you scoundrel! You probably know that I'm friends with Paul Hamler. I say friends…I've met him a few times, visited his shop, and had dinner with him. He might hate me, but I call that friends I've got a few of his planes and his scraper insert. I missed the boat on the Millers and they were gone, even the ones with a tiny mis-cast.
.
I can vouch that Scott's wife is much cooler than Scott. Coolest wife I've ever met, actually. Have you ever looked forward to hanging out with your buddy's wife? I have; and that's an extremely rare thing. If you want to change the conversation to horrible wives, I can comment on that too


----------



## donwilwol

I'm beginning to like the sargent blocks. They have some cool designs. I like the looks of the heavy iron in yours Dan. Next order to woodcraft may just have one of those on it.

Mauricio, I picked up the grinder for a fellow LJ who asked me to keep my eyes out for one.

I picked up the knuckle for $10 at a flea market. I walked across the street to an antique shop and they had the exact same one for $75.

I've got a 103 already, so I'll probably clean it up and resell it.

The #4 is just like this one except its blue. I think it'll get the same treatment at some point.


----------



## waho6o9

For those that don't know, you can visit Derek Cohen's website at:

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/

There is a plethora of information there. Thank you Derek.


----------



## thedude50

Smitty has decided he does not want the 140 so it is now up for sale the asking price is 150.00 he desired the sw logo and this plane is pre sw it is a wonderful specimen as seen in the photos a few days ago. If you need to see it again I can re post them. the unit is complete no missing parts


----------



## thedude50

I am also selling a really nice tote with the Stanley decal on the tote no cracks or chips decal is about 95 percent good

I have to get what i paid for this 35 dollars and freight is 5 bucks


----------



## SamuelP

Random photo…










Sunday Block - Party at my house.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My kinda party!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Now, more pictures of the new Sargent knuckle block, Don!


----------



## bandit571

After a trip down Pine Avenue…..









And a cambered block plane's trip….









and back "Home". Three stanleys, a Millers Falls, and a Sargent….

OH, and a #33 Scrub plane…


----------



## RGtools

This made me giggle like a pre-teen girl at a track meet. It's the simple things.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Great stuff, Bandit!


----------



## lysdexic

Don, I like the T-11 jack you picked up. But no surprise there.


----------



## lysdexic

Good for you Ryan. I think?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ryan, a clean rabbet is a beautiful thing!


----------



## RGtools

What shocked me was how clean the exit side of the cut and the finish of the face of the cut. this tool takes some time to dial in, but the results really exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Dcase

RG, Cool shot.. The cuts do look very clean.

Don, I believe Woodcraft has that IBC iron on clearance right now for like 20 dollars. I had bought the iron a while ago for my Stanley but switched it over to the Sargent when I got it.


----------



## thedude50

what iron is 20 bucks links please


----------



## Dcase

Dude, Woodcraft has a lot of the IBC blades on clearance.. They have been on sale for a while. The smaller irons for the #102 & #103 are 20 dollars I believe. They are on the website.


----------



## thedude50

thanks Dan, I want the blade and chip breaker for my ln no4 it is a 1995 model it has the thinner blade. I want the nice thick one. I am still working on getting my dealership but everyone wants you to get 5 thousand dollars worth of their items to sell them is that bunk or what?


----------



## donwilwol

Sorry Smitty, i'm on the road again, so no new picts of the knuckle for a few days.

These are for Scott.


----------



## donwilwol

This made me giggle like a pre-teen girl at a track meet.

Great line Ryan. It made me smile this morning.


----------



## SamuelP

I love that number 5.


----------



## Dcase

I agree with Sam, thats a really nice looking #5


----------



## LukieB

Just picked up a Stanley 5-1/2 at a local antique shop, got a good price but the blade is all used up. It's a pre 1939 2-1/4" variety.

Anyone know where I can score one of these withe some meat still left? I already tried Bob Kaune with antiqueusedtools.com and Eric with NHplaneparts on Ebay with no luck. Any other suggestions, or maybe one of you guys has one of these laying around?? Thanks


----------



## donwilwol

I just bought a hock and filed it down but I think Hock also makes a 2 1/4. I think Shane bought the 2 1/4 and had some problems. As I understand it the 2 1/4 are manufactured someplace different. I did a review on mine.


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, Woodcraft has an IBC replacement iron for the 5 1/2 and its on sale now.. http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2080171/26547/Pinnacle-Replacement-Plane-Blade-for-Stanley-512-Handplane.aspx


----------



## bandit571

I have a Stanley iron that is 2-1/4", came out of my KK7 (??) I have a plane to rebuild a#6 out of the ashes of that DE6 wreckage. DE6's iron is 2-3/8" wide, so it is now in the KK7, leaving the narrower Stanley out looking for work. IF you have another 2-3/8" wide iron, would you want to swap? Just the irons, or chip breaker included? The chip breaker I have with the stanley is a might wide, more like a 2-3/8" iron size.









As you can see in the picture. Even has a second slot for the adjuster, why I haven't a clue.


----------



## Dcase

I have a little plane story for you guys…

Several months ago I bought a small lot of old tools off ebay and there was a old block plane in the lot that I could not ID. There wasn't a single marking on the body and the top of the iron (where there may have been a marking) was to pitted to make anything out. The only problem with the plane was the lever cap was broken. Here is what it looked like when I got it..









A few weeks after I got the plane I saw a replacement lever cap on ebay that looked to be the same type so I bought it so that I could replace the broken one. After I got the replacement cap on the plane I decided to try and sell it on Ebay. I listed it as an early excelsior style block possibly Stanley or Bailey.. After a couple days of the plane being up for auction another Ebay member sent me a message and told me that the plane was an early Birmingham block from the late 1800's. He sent me some info on the plane and I was able to look it up and confirm that it is indeed a Birmingham.

I just thought that was a very nice thing for him to do. The plane is probably worth more then I thought it was and he or someone else could have just tried to bid on it without ever telling me. I pulled the auction and plan on re-listing it with the correct info…

Here it is after some cleaning and with the replacement lever cap.


----------



## dbray45

I hope you kept the original lever cap, they were different.


----------



## Dcase

I have the original broken lever cap still but they were not that different. Same size, same rear locking lever. The original isn't worth anything in the condition that its in.


----------



## dbray45

Yes, but to the the right collector - could be invaluable - when you sell it, include it in the pictures and description, they can toss it or not. I have made that mistake and paid dearly for it.


----------



## LukieB

*Bandit*, I have a number of Stanley 2-3/8 I would be happy to swap. Do you care what brand/trademark,









or are you just looking for meat









the one on the right is an E.A. Berg, and has just over 2 inches left on the business end.
I have the original chip breaker for the 5-1/2 so I'm good there, but could throw in a chip breaker if you need it, I've got a few laying around. Let me know what you think…


----------



## bandit571

I can send a blade a lot easier than the blade and chipbreaker. Brand? Doesn't matter. Now IF you have a couple #4 parts laying around…

Just need an addy to ship to. Since my Chip breaker is too wide for your #5-1/2, I guess I'll put it on a blade that comes in the mail….


----------



## DaddyZ

LukieB, I just noticed is that your bench Made out of Birdseye & Curly Maple???


----------



## Bertha

Don, I do love me some of that iron stamp. One of us should post a series of iron stamp evolution. I always get confused which came when. I've got some reeeeeally old transitionals with the delicate little Bailey stamp. I like the ones with the big block Stanley under which the patent date. The v-logo is up there with me, too.


----------



## bandit571

I have a block plane from stanley, with the Stanley Rule & Level Co. stamped around the rounded end of the iron. Across the base of this stamp is a Made in USA stamp. Can't tell what else is there. Still in the Stanley #120 it came in.


----------



## Dcase

The V-Logo is probably my favorite. Here is a picture of the oldest Stanley iron that I have..









Notice the hole is cut at the top of the iron rather then the bottom, its the only Stanley iron I have thats like that…


----------



## LukieB

*Bandit* whad'ya need?, I got lots of parts laying around









No, I haven't been hoarding totes and knobs for years, I recently bought a couple of lots off ebay…from some guy that had been hoarding for years, who was/is selling off his entire collection of planes and parts.

Anybody else see anything they need/want… always entertaining offers

*DaddyZ* Heh, heh, no it's my coffee table, thanks for noticing though


----------



## Bertha

Jeez, Dan; that took me a second about your hole location comment. I'm still having a hard time wrapping my head around it. I have a similarly stamped transitional and cool thing is the chipbreaker is stamped too.
.
Lukie, you got a #8 frog in there? lol


----------



## LukieB

*Al*, 
I've used this as a reference, and it seems to be pretty accurate 
http://www.antique-used-tools.com/stantms.htm

Bob Kaune the site owner is a nice guy and very knowledgeable, I think it was this forum that somebody told me about his site. He's had some parts that I'd never thought I'd find.


----------



## chrisstef

Man that #8 frog aint ever gonna die is it Al lol. I need to get back into the swing of things and go rust huntin soon, you guys are havin all the fun.

I have recently fallen in love with my #80 cabinet scraper. I found it really helpful on a piece of ambrosia maple with some curl in it.


----------



## LukieB

I have a #8 blade and chipbreaker, but no frog


----------



## Mosquito

Oldest stamp I've got is one of the LBailey's, but that's on a chip breaker. Haven't cleaned up the iron yet (or the chip breaker, it's just legible). Otherwise I'd say that aesthetically my favorite is the V logo.


----------



## Dcase

Al, the slot on the iron for the lever cap bolt runs down the blade into a circle area. The very early Stanley irons had the circle area towards the top of the iron. At some point they changed it to the bottom..

Here is a photo that gives you an idea what I am talking about… In this photo the Keen Kutter iron has the hole at the top while the other 3 irons have it at the bottom…


----------



## Dcase

Also, you can scroll back up a bit to Lukie's post where he has a picture of the 3 irons all with the holes at the bottom…


----------



## bandit571

How about a 2" chip breaker, and lever cap? Trying to build TWO franckein Planes in the next few weeks.

I'll have to go out and look at some of my irons, but I have only a few ( soon to be one less) Stanley irons. I'll see what Stanley stamps i have….


----------



## LukieB

Yeah, I"ve got a breaker and cap that I believe would be suitable, Do you want the Stanley with the chipped corner, or the other one(I think it's a Sargent)

















Sorry to hijack the thread, couldn't figure out adding pics to a PM


----------



## bandit571

Your choice. Might get that #5 base this coming weekend or so. Parts plane can supply parts to both of the re-builds. A type 17, #6c is one, the other would be a type 17 or later #5. New life for a bunch of "scrap parts", recycling????


----------



## LukieB

Cool, just sent you a PM


----------



## lysdexic

Dan, the switch from the hole at the top to the hole at the bottom of the iron occurred at type 6.


----------



## LukieB

*Dan*, I see you have one of those IBC blades, what do you think of it?? Worth the price if it wasn't on sale?


----------



## Bertha

*hole at the bottom of the iron occurred at type 6.*
Now I want to go check all my irons. It seems like it'd be something I'd notice; but maybe not
Lukie, thanks for the link; that's exactly what I was looking for. I've got a full blown Cosman set on a #5 and it's really nice. I can't say it's any better than a Hock rig but it's downright nice. I haven't fooled with it in a while but I remember it having a weird placard and some tiny little holes somewhere. Dan probably knows. If not, the Dude is a Cosman iron expert.


----------



## thedude50

I thought one of you guys would have jumped on the 140 or the tote I cant get you guys to buy anything .

I am currently needing a one line bedrock 608 levercap Ill pay the going rate for a nice one


----------



## Bertha

^I'm interested in the 140 but I never heard a price. The tote is too pretty for me. I'll keep an eye out for the 608 cap but I know I don't have one.


----------



## Bertha

Lukie, that poor Stanley cap has been abused but it's very pretty to me for some reason. Think someone liked their lever cap REEEEEAL tight? lol. An impression in the top of the keyhole and a snap at the cam. That's one tight assembly


----------



## Johnnyblot

Hi Folks, I came across this on Ebay and wondered if this was a 'one off' or they were actually made like this?








It says UNION on the blade and has a fixed Frog.

link is here

Any info?
Cheers

John.


----------



## LukieB

*Dude* I really want that tote, I just can't justify 40 bucks for it, I think I paid 20 for the plane I'd be putting it on  Interested in a trade? I got lots of planes and parts….but no 608 cap


----------



## Dcase

Dude, Your #140 is really nice and its probably worth what your asking but I have seen 140's sell for a lot less on ebay. I am the type of person who would rather buy one thats in rough shape for cheap and fix it up myself.

Lukie, I have several IBC irons, one of which is the Cosman set with the chip breaker. I have no complaints and they have all been really fine blades. The Cosman sets are expensive and I wouldn't buy another set unless I had a lot of extra money to blow. Don't get me wrong, they are top quality, its just more of a luxury. I have the set in my #4 and I do like the added weight/mass it gives.

Here is a shot of my #4 w Cosman set taking a super fine shaving from a piece of Cherry









More fluffy Cherry shavings…


----------



## Dcase

John- I would guess that someone modified that Union plane themselves and turned it into a type of infill plane. It does not look factory made.


----------



## donwilwol

John, here's a similar one. http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/28472

Dan, I'm looking at the IBC for a #3, but it needs both the chip breaker and iron, the iron is on sale, chip breaker is not, and you don't seem to be able to order the chip breaker separate, which makes the breaker really expensive in my eyes.


----------



## Dcase

Don, the only chip breakers that IBC sell are the ones that come with the Cosman irons. The IBC/Cosman irons are different then just the regular IBC irons. They are thicker and come with the backs flat and more ready to use. The other IBC irons I have bought needed a little lapping.

As for the price, WoodCraft has the IBC breaker/iron set for the #3 for 83.99… They also have the Hock irons/breakers and the Hock A2 iron for the #3 is 39.99 and the breaker is 32.99 so the total for the hock set is 72.98…

So its a 10 dollars difference between the premium Hock's and the IBC's… I have a Hock A2 iron and chip breaker as well and again I have no complaints. They are very fine irons and breakers.

Next time I am in the market for a replacement iron I am going to try Lee Valley. I think they are even cheaper then the other two and I am curious how they compare.


----------



## donwilwol

I have a Hock and was very impressed. I'm just not sure I want to spend $80+/- for either. Its for a #3 I plane to sell anyhow.


----------



## lysdexic

Dan,
I two sets of the Lee Valley iron/chip breaker set. They work well in my 4 1/2 because you want the mouth tight. The other I wanted to put in a #5 jack but the mouth is too tight and doesn't work well. I do not have the courage to start filing the mouth wider so I don't use it.

I have not tried any other replacement irons.


----------



## Dcase

Don, if your planning to sell then I wouldn't put that kind of money into it either.

Scott, I had to file the mouth of my #4 and my #4 1/2 in order to fit the new breaker/iron sets… Just be careful and take your time if you do it. I would have no problem filing the mouth on a #5


----------



## lysdexic

Dan,
How do you do that? Do you mark a line, maybe with a sharpie, make sure it is square, then file to the line.

How much do you typically take off? 1 - 2 mm?


----------



## Mosquito

Hey Don, I'll do a trade with you, if you buy the IBC or Hock with corresponding chip breaker and send it to me, I'll send you my #3 iron and chip breaker 

Scott, I think Rob Cosman has a video of him filing a plane open for it. It didn't look like there was a significant amount of removed material. 
EDIT: this one: 




I've wanted to try IBC's and/or Hocks, but also don't want to drop the cash on it yet…


----------



## Bertha

It'll be a cold day before I start filing a plane to accommodate third party merchandise. I understand that #5's are a dime a dozen but that's just something you'll never catch me doing. I mean, what planes did they design them for? If the frog's all way back and the mouth's still tight, I'd do what Lysdexic did, pull it out. a #5 is just like a mistress, no sense in having a fine mouth. 
.
Don, I'm with you. These irons are worth every penny, no argument there. Hock, IBC, Cos, whatever; all quality. But putting an $80 set in a $60 plane just feels weird, no matter how much disposable income you have. I'm guilty of it, and own both; but I still feel weird about it. 
.
Edit: and Johnny, lol at that Union infill. Definitley a one-off, but a very cool one, in my opinion.


----------



## Mosquito

So what you're saying, Al, is that you need to start buying more rare, and more expensive planes, so you can justify the fancy blades


----------



## Bertha

^PREeeeeeeeeCISCELY!!!!


----------



## Dcase

Scott, I used a piece of blue painters tape to mark off how much material I was going to file off. With the thicker Cosman IBC set I had to file off more then I did with the Hock set. I cant remember exactly how much I removed, I just did little by little and kept testing it until it was where I wanted it.


----------



## Bertha

^that's a bold move, Dan. I'm glad you charted those waters because there's always going to be someone asking about the fit.


----------



## donwilwol

I had a #6 type 11 with a stock blade o had to file. That was weird. I measured it against my other 6s. It was just to tight.


----------



## Johnnyblot

This how I open the mouth on my planes. 
Marker, square & knife. 


Then sneak up on the line carefully. The first one is always the toughest!


( this one is just for ref. )
Cheers
John


----------



## Dcase

Al, the way I see it is the new irons I got are going to out live me. There will never be a need for me to have to go back to the original thin breaker and iron in those planes. Even if I should ever decide to sell one of the planes I would sell it with the new iron and breaker. I just don't see how filing the throats can ever come back to haunt me to where I will wish I had never done it.

I have had other planes that I have had to file in order to make the mouth straight. I have had some planes where after years of wear and lapping they ended up with mouths that were wider on one side then they were the other. When I get those I will take a file and straighten them out. Its never caused an issue.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It'll be a cold day before I start filing a plane to accommodate third party merchandise.

The only thing I'll add is, *Ditto*.

I understand Dan's line of reasoning totally, however, and it makes alot of sense. I just can't see myself ever doing it.


----------



## dbray45

I have cleaned up (squared it up) the opening that was chipped, nothing more.


----------



## Bertha

^Don't get me wrong, I outright applaud Dan for doing it. I simply don't have the stones for it. It's like bungee-jumping. Cool? Oh hell yeah. For me? Oh no Sir. When we all start making wooden molders, Dan'll have the jump on us, already having floated several planes


----------



## dbray45

That is something I would like to do - not gonna happen today or probably next week either.


----------



## Bertha

^I went skydiving once. All my friends were going gaga over it. I did it and I'd just as soon forget about it. I wasn't clamouring to sell my stuff to pay for going back up like my buddies were. That's one addiction I've managed to avoid


----------



## Dcase

I get what you guys are saying but I guess I don't think its that big of a deal. All through history guys have altered their tools to fit their needs. There is no reason I will ever have to take the premium iron set out of one of my planes and go back to the old irons. Even if I do burn though one of the irons I can just buy another new one.

I don't think I would go and file the mouth of a Stanley #1 though…


----------



## donwilwol

I don't have an objection to filing the mouth wider, I have an objection to paying $80+/- to have to file the mouth.

Ditto on the …I don't think I would go and file the mouth of a Stanley #1 though…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rats.

That's the one I *did* file…

Anyone in the market for a big mouth #1?


----------



## Dcase

Did you guys see this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Millers-Falls-Buck-Rogers-Type-1-709-smoothing-plane-MINT-/221062211837?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337855a8fd#ht_500wt_1361

A dead MINT Buck Rogers Plane with the box…. As ugly as the plane is this made me drool a bit. Check out the shine on the lever cap.


----------



## Brit

Dan said "All through history guys have altered their tools to fit their needs." I couldn't agree more Dan as long as you know what you're doing and you obviously do. The problem comes with people who do this without understanding the tool they are altering. A case in point:


----------



## Dcase

^HAHA


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hmmmm….. Dropped my backsaw and broke the handle into shards, *and* my panel saw is kinked beyond repair…. Hmmmmm….


----------



## Brit

...and there's 15 empty tinnies in the rubbish bin.


----------



## Bertha

Dan isn't it weird that you can be simultaneously disgusted by and attracted to something at the same time? Work is kind of like that for me.


----------



## bandit571

Seems to me, I have decent results with just the "old" irons…









Even did some edge grain, and get Moxxon TP









Even had an old Worth plane out today, just to see how it's iron worked on Tulip Poplar…









Cutting a bevel edge, and









down an edge, making curlies…


----------



## Johnnyblot

This is a 4 1/2 Stanley I refurbished about a year ago. I had to file the mouth open a bit to accept the Quangshang 3mm thk blade & chipbreaker. These are Chinese [T10] blades that are very well made and IMO are similar to A2 steel.

It all makes up to a decent plane that performs like my Lie Nielsen 5 1/2


----------



## Bertha

^those Q-blades are hosses. Really nice work.


----------



## lysdexic

Really nice job on the tote. Al, loves two-tone.

AL said "isn't it weird that you can be simultaneously disgusted by and attracted to something at the same time? ** is kind of like that for me."

I got quite a chuckle out of that one as I thought of at least a half dozen responses -but I am trying to clean up my act around here.


----------



## thedude50

I am with you Dan on this. I found that this was not the first mouth i had straitened but the promise from Rob meant a lot to me when he told me make the blade fit and you will be an IBC guy for many years if not forever. . I know the IBC irons hold there edge long er and preform better than the competition . I would not alter the mouth for any old thick iron and chip breaker. However for a guy who i have admired for a long time who is a nice as Rob. I had to do it and I did it in a big way, I altered my bedrocks . Now one thing i had to know was I could put the stock iron in the plane and still be able to adjust the mouth back to a smaller amount and have it work right. In fact it worked well. As soon as I was done making sure it would go back with no problem, I put the IBC cosman blade set back in and that's what I use. I have many planes I seem to like the ones with ibc blades. I even have an ibc blade and breaker in my LN no 4 , as It was a 1995 model and had a thin blade. It took the ibc blade with no widening because they already widened the mouth.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Who wants to step up and collect this one?










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scarce-Stanley-64-Low-angle-Butcher-Block-Plane-Corrugated-Iron-PTAMPIA-Plane-/261052459813?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc7f06b25


----------



## stonedlion

I went on a rust hunt walkabout today and came home with a few treasures, a #3, a #78, a Stanley Defiance (or at least a plane with a Defiance blade in it), a Stanley surform, a ratcheting screwdriver, a hand brace, a box of bits for the brace and three hand saws that are not in the picture.










This is the one I am the most excited about, but it's in the worst shape of the lot, a #3 type 9. What's throwing me off is the location of "Bailey" and the "No 3" are in the wrong spot, but everything else looks correct for a type 9. Can any of you plane experts confirm the type here?

This is how it looked when I bought it, missing the blade, cap iron and lever cap, and the knob and tote are damaged -










No frog adjustment screw -










There are two PAT'D dates in the casting, not really visible in this shot, but you can make out the "Bailey" behind the knob.










Here's the frog -










Also, I spotted this grouping of planes -










and pulled this monster out, I make it to be about 30 inches or five times the length of a dollar bill. I could not tell who the maker is, the only marks are on the blade and only partially legible. I did not buy it, and I'm not sure if I should go back and get it or not. Your thoughts about it?


----------



## mafe

Just fell over this image on the web and thought it was so sweet I had to share it here.
http://handplane.blog.so-net.ne.jp/upload/detail/E5BA8FE381AEE8889EE38081E5A4A9E784B6EFBC92CEBC.jpg.html

Hope you are all well and especially that you Al are getting better.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## lysdexic

Wow. At first I thought it was some type of matching paint or design on the chip breaker and iron. It took a second for my eyes to figure it out.


----------



## Brit

Holy shavings Batman. That's even better than Dan's. Actually, there's something quite sensual about that image in my mind, like a fine denier pair of nylons or a see-though negligee. A great example of plane porn. I'm off for a cold shower now.


----------



## racerglen

YE GODS !
Mads that's incredible..
Andy….oh…my…


----------



## Brit

Al said "^those Q-blades are hosses."

Hosses was a new word for me, but I'm always glad to expand my vocabulary.

I'm guessing in this context it means 'badass'. Is that right? If so, then that shaving's a hoss Mads.


----------



## lysdexic

Andy, you are right that hoss means bad ass but the word hoss (not sure about the spelling) has a connotation of large size or mass. A big bad ass. Therefore, the shaving is not a hoss.


----------



## Brit

Cheers Scott.


----------



## dbray45

The spelling is correct and goes back to the days of Dan Blocker as Hoss Cartwright in the Bonanza series.


----------



## dbray45

Mads - that is a sweet image. wish I knew what wood that was, it has an extremely fine grain to shave like that.


----------



## mafe

Wood porn.
;-)


----------



## Brit

It has become the wallpaper on my phone Mads.


----------



## Brit

David I used to love Bonanza. Great theme tune.


----------



## dbray45

I grew up with that show


----------



## JayT

That's incredible, Mads.

My first thought was, "Why did someone put gauze in a plane and take a picture of it?" Took a few seconds to process.


----------



## waho6o9

Mads, I thought it was a spider web at first, thanks for posting that fine shaving.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I had the Bonanza action figures, horses and all. Hos, Little Joe and Cartwright Sr.


----------



## Dcase

I was just going to post a new picture I took last night of of a super fine shaving but mine has nothing on the picture Mads posted. Thats the finest shaving I have ever seen.

I suppose I will post mine anyway…


----------



## Mosquito

still dang impressive Dan


----------



## LukieB

I agree with Chris, your shaving is still dead sexy Dan.


----------



## dbray45

The thinner the slice, the easier to push - how sweet it is. Great job Dan!


----------



## Dcase

Thanks guys… I had to do a bit of sharpening last night. I spent the past couple evenings working on my first Saw Bench and a lot of my planes were used during the build. It was fun but now all the planes I used need to be resharpened… Yes, I am one of those guys who sharpens the blades after every use… Its a sickness.

I shared this on the saw forum but I will post here to. This is my first saw bench made from reclaimed oak beams and some silver maple… I finished it with a couple coats of Amber tinted Shellac. Its darn solid thats for sure. I think I will get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice job Dan. Are you standing on your bench to take that last shot?


----------



## Dcase

Tony, No, I just held the camera up over my head to take that picture of the top


----------



## RGtools

Richard…that plane you posted was an Auburn tool Co plane. I own one myself and they are great wooden tools. Grab it if the price seems right and the body is not too screwed up. And please but the iron under the wedge for me. That drives me crazy.


----------



## stonedlion

There was no price on it, but I saw one of the other planes in that group priced at $65. The shop owner is pretty easy going and was willing to haggle for just about everything.

The body looked to be in pretty good shape. I know next to nothing about that style of plane and wasn't sure if that was a good price or even how desirable it is.


----------



## Mosquito

Don't suppose you'd divulge places to go rust hunting Richard… I don't know of any, but would like to start getting out sometime in the future…

If not, I understand, protect the stomping grounds ;-)


----------



## Dcase

UPS delivered a package for me today….


----------



## stonedlion

Persistence Chris, that's what it takes. That collection I posted yesterday was from three different sources, a private seller I found on CL, an out of the way antique store and a shop I know that deals in second hand goods and dabbles in antiques.

No names, but I was within an hour drive of the metro area.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You got your #34, Dan?

Edit: I meant #34. Congrats.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Richard. I was mostly curious if it was flea markets, heard of quite a few successful trips to those, but I haven't seen any actual flea markets around me. I've gone to a few antique shops down around the family cabin. Scored a #2 a few weeks back, otherwise nothing.

Which reminds me… I still have to get pictures of the #2 up…

Looks like a nice score Dan, wish my desk looked that cool…


----------



## Dcase

Tony, No, I had a #33 all ready. This one is 2 inches longer


----------



## donwilwol

Richard, I think $65 is high. I can buy them regularly for between $15-$25. I'd sell any one of my restored wood bodies for less than $65.


----------



## stonedlion

Minneapolis does not allow open air flea markets, which drives me crazy. It seems to be cultural in Minnesota, they just aren't popular here.

Contrast that to when I was living in the Orlando, Florida area, I was literally three miles from Flea World in Sanford which is HUGE and takes all afternoon to walk through.

A #2 is a very good score. Definitely need pics.


----------



## stonedlion

Thanks Don, I appreciate your insight.


----------



## Mosquito

Did not know that, but it definitely explains a few things!


----------



## RGtools

$40 would be fair in working order. Mine was $26 in pretty decent condition….but that is more the exception than the rule. Honestly. Set a price you are willing to pay for a working tool and wait until a usable tool comes your way in that price range.

The lower the price the longer the wait.


----------



## Bertha

I love how Dan gets planes delivered to work


----------



## Bertha

STOP THE PRESSES. *WayneC is alive and well*. I'm not sure if he wants this fact known, so let's not hammer him with PMs. I, for one, was delighted to hear this. Sorry if you didn't want me to mention it, Wayne. I just know the people here were worried about you.


----------



## chrisstef

That is good news … Wayne had been MIA for some time now.


----------



## donwilwol

great news!!!!


----------



## DaddyZ

Good !!!!!


----------



## JayT

"I love how Dan gets planes delivered to work"

Doesn't everybody?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, man that's great news on WayneC!!!!


----------



## ITnerd

On the subject of wooden jointers, it would have to be pretty exceptional to pay 65. There are just too many out there for cheep. Things I look for (in order of importance to me and probably noone else):

1. Major checking/twisting/warp. If the checking runs from toe/heel into either front/rear ramp (you can usually see them across the top or bottom of the plane), I usually walk away if its a cent over 5 bucks. At that point, you're buying the blade and some aged beech for other repairs.

2. Escapement cheeks that hold the iron and wedge in. If the plane was left with the iron & wedge seated too tightly for too long, you will often have damage here that can greatly increase the time & effort of the restoration. Sometimes it can actually blow out the sides of the plane as the wood contracts around the iron - this is more common with the larger try & jointer sizes than the jacks.

3. Bottom of the toe & heel, and a crisp tote. Make sure it doesn't look like a dog chew.

4. How well the handle is seated.Worth noting, but easily fixed.

5. Makers mark/stamp on the toe.You'll have to look carefully, as many planes I thought didn't have one cleaned up nicely. A good flashlight or the etching trick (paper and rubbing crayon/chalk over it) helps here. This isn't important unless you're concerned with resale, a user definitely doesn't need a stamp.

6. Crispness of the chamfers & how they terminate.The common 20th c. termination is a triangular bevel; a lambs tongue termination can indicate a slightly older, rarer woodie - even if you cant make out the maker.

For common, fair to good rated planes, Don & RGTools pricing seems right to me. Rarer, mintier woodies will be in the range you mention and up. Happy hunting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And, I have planes delivered to my office. There's someone here to accept them…


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, that's the exact reason I've thought about sending some of my things to work (typically the things that aren't e-bay, or things that come UPS, FedEx, or Spee-Dee delivery). I prefer USPS, since I live in an apartment and they'll just leave a notice and I can pick it up after work the next day. The UPS that services my area is about 30 minutes away if I can't stay home to get it


----------



## Bertha

I got in trouble for having stuff delivered to my office


----------



## Dcase

Glad to hear Wayne is well but the question now is will he be coming back to chat on here?

I like to get my packages at work because that way I am here to receive them. If they go to my house the mail man will just leave them on the porch and they could get rained on or even worse stolen. I work in the family business so there are no issues here with me getting packages sent here.


----------



## Dcase

I just took this photo in the entry way of our office building… My Dad made the blanket chest thats in the photo.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If he'll come back here to chat. Hope so!

When I went through all the drama with the #62 rehab, it was Wayne that had entries here on LJs re: eccentric level that set me on a solid path. He's been blazing a trail of sorts on alot of pursuits of mine. He's missed…


----------



## ITnerd

Don't feel bad Al - I work from home, and I get in trouble having stuff delivered to my office.

It appears that the neighborhood watch program has been commandeered to track my PFSAC Ratio - Package Frequency, Size & Count. Some nights I hear her phone ring, and then I get the sweetly-asked question 'did anything show up in the mail today?' Gulp.


----------



## Brit

Al, that is fantastic news about Wayne. I have really missed his wit and wisdom. I do hope he can find some time for LJs again.


----------



## Bertha

Lol nerd Dan, your dad's got the skills too. I call unfair advantage. My dad was an oil futures trader. He died in 92 and I still don't know what oil futures are.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, Wayne's one of the best guys here. Every man has his own load of monumental $hit to deal with. I'm surprised more than a half dozen of us can be here on one given day.


----------



## Brit

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Dcase

Al, My dad was pretty talented with woodworking but he never used hand tools. He taught me a lot about using the table saw, jointer, planer and router but I am pretty much self taught when it comes to all the hand tools.


----------



## Bertha

You taught youself well, young Jedi. My smartphone reminded me that I spelled yourself wrong and fought me tooth and nail to keep that misspelling.


----------



## bandit571

Been checking over my Craftsman #3. Grooved sides, but a smooth bottom. Has a "BL" stamped into the sole back under the tote. Same "BL" stamp is on the iron. Iron is 1-3/4" wide. Base is 2-3/8" wide. Length is 9-1/2". Plastic handles have a "brownish tint" to them.

Seems to be a #3, but a LONG #3. Seems to be a Saregent made one, frog looks like a "Hercules" type. Phillips headed bolts, but the frog screws are slotted. BIG steel adjusting wheel. "Craftsman" inside a red oval on the lever cap. High knob.









Frog looks strange, though









Looks like part of the base is used as the frog??? I have it all cleaned up, and getting ready to test drive on some Tulip Poplar. Debating whether the "Keep", or "Sell" this little ( but long) plane.


----------



## RGtools

I wondered often about Wayne. I never got to thank him properly for passing the chance to do the class to me when he could not.


----------



## Bertha

Wayne chose well, RG. Bandit, I'm not sure why but I love tulipwood. I also like that red frog bonanza you've got going on.


----------



## donwilwol

Meant to tell you Bandit, when I was in northern vermont I ran accross a #7 craftsman with the grooved sides. It was $70 so I passed, but they must have pretty much made the set.


----------



## bandit571

Saw a photo posted elsewhere, of a #5 with the grooved sides, AND bottom. As for that Test drive on Poplar Street:









This is the street, and the Craftsman plane. I have to stay away from that center line of the board, about a dozen nails are in a line down the middle. I use this and a Pine 2×2 for just test driving planes. And now some "Green" shavings:









"Gosemer Shavings"? Another view:









Just for a test, took it along the edge grain as well…









I had gone the length of Poplar street with the plane, this is the shaving. Curlie Moxxon TP, any one.


----------



## Johnnyblot

Shavings with the Quangsheng blade in the no.4 1/2


And even better, the board- English Cherry 



Cheers


----------



## bandit571

Been cleaning up a 2-1/4" Stanely iron to get it ready to ship this week. How do I know it is a Stanley? Near the top, it is stamped:

STANLEY

PATAPL19 92

I have it roughly sharpened up ( almost hair shaving) and polished back to almost new. This is NOT a "Sweetheart" iron. So, maybe a before sweetheart, or maybe after? Hole for the chipbreaker bolt is down near the edge. Not sure about the age of this one. Iron did come off of a KK7. Why, I don't have a cle as to why a Stanley iron was on a KK7. Re-fitted, maybe?

Anyway, it should be in the mail by friday…..


----------



## Mosquito

I saw a craftsman #4 size with the grooved sides at a shop by the cabin… wanted $45, though


----------



## stonedlion

Bandit I believe that the irons with the

STANLEY

PATAPL19 92

were in use from type 7 through type 9, 1893 - 1907.

I am in the hunt for one myself, but for a #3.


----------



## Dcase

So I was looking through a "Where's Waldo" book tonight with my boys and as I was searching for Wizard White Beard I saw this…


















See the photo was of an airport and there was a "hand" plane there and the guys around the plane are scratching their heads…. get it???? Ya its silly but I wanted to share. Even when I look through children books with my kids I can not escape hand planes!


----------



## racerglen

Repaint "done" pictures not as clear as I'd like

















Duplicolor CBCC0307, Chrysler Nightwatch Blue
I was Don n' Daning the sides when I realized if I kept it up..there'd be no "No 9 1/2" left !








here's the problem child #4 with a bit of the paint brushed by the tote base to show the new and old color..


----------



## Bertha

Lol, Dan! Did you find him?


----------



## Brit

Dan - I've got the CIA undercover version called 'Where's Bin Laden'. It has been on my coffee table for three years now and I've never managed to find him. Glad somebody did though.


----------



## ShaneA

Is that the official US gov't edition Andy?


----------



## BrandonW

Dan, that's an interesting plane in the Waldo book. Looks low-angle, but still has a chipbreaker and lever cap.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, that's not him hanging from the sign? Sorry if spoiler


----------



## Brit

You might say that Shane….I couldn't possibly comment. )

Damn Al. there was I thinking that was the best £4.99 I ever spent. Actually I don't think the cover counts. You have to find him on the pages inside.


----------



## bandit571

I now have a base to work on, just came in the mail this morning.









Das Franckein Fleiger ist !

Managed to install that Union frog, as well as a good clean-up..









had to file the slots a bit, to match the narrower mounting hole locations. Front deck..









That made in USA is the only marks on this base. The rear deck:









Should be a little easier to make a tote for this base, no BOSS to get in the way. The bolt is off the DE6 that crashed. Sides were a bit rusty, so i "Don Yoda" them shiny..









Yep, project is off to a nice start…


----------



## Bertha

Looking good Bandit!
.
I got a cool Japanese mortise chisel in the mail yesterday. 1/8" 
.


----------



## bandit571

What, no test drives???

Waiting on a iron to show up next. I have a type 16-19 #4 on the way. Parts ( bolts??) and a frog for a base the same era. I might wind up with a "New' #6c ( in ONE piece) and a #5 type 16-19 jack. Now, where the "H" did Igor run off to? I need him in the La-bor-it-tory….


----------



## thedude50

Al here are the 140 photos pm m,e if you want it




































Smitty please pm me I got you a sw 140 ill sell it to you for 10 dollars over my cost i hope this works for both of you guys


----------



## Bertha

I'm guessing no fence on the 140, Dude? It's a really nice looking plane.


----------



## Dcase

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Stanley-SWEETHEART-SW-140-Skewed-Blade-Block-PLANE-/120948272687?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c29142e2f#ht_500wt_1127

SW #140

Did the #140 come with a fence Al?


----------



## Bertha

^Dan, I said fence but meant endplate, cap, whatever you call that thing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

the entire side of the bloody thing. 

The Buy it Now on that SW #140 is $120, which is a fair price. Very tempting indeed.

Dude, I'm out of the #140 market for now. Iave my sights set on something else that'd be more useful than a skewed, low-angle rabbet. I know, hard to imagine anything being more useful, but I've done without one for this long…


----------



## Dcase

Al, I know the new LN and Veritas #140's come with a fence so I thought maybe the Stanley did too.

I started restoring the #34 I got in the mail yesterday and hope to have it completed by tonight. I also got a #129 Liberty Bell that I bought from Bandit and I am working on that one at the same time as the #34.

Smitty, what do you have your sights on… Doooooo tell!


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 Dan … Smitty quit being a tease.


----------



## Dcase

Here is another #140 on ebay for a buy it now of 136.00 with free shipping. An even better deal then the link I posted earlier.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1900-STANLEY-No-140-RABBET-BLOCK-PLANE-VINTAGE-TOOL-/330761702948?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d02ef0e24#ht_500wt_1127


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tease not intended, but I will share if and when the deal goes down and I have it in hand. If it doesn't come to pass, sanity reigns…

RE: The #140, I'd like one but it's not truly on my wish list. The Veritas version is higher on the usability scale than the vintage stanley, as we all know (but individually may not care to admit).


----------



## thedude50

Al it is complete but the only 140 that has a fence is the new LN as far as I know and what ever veritas sells this is a fine plane it was not rusty of nasty when found it is in as found condition . it was found in a carpenters tool chest with a bunch of bedrock planes. so we purchased the whole to0ol chest. we still have some of the bedrocks. Let me know if you want it Al . you will not regret this purchase it is the real deal.

btw Al the first photo is with the sid off the second is with that same side with the side on


----------



## Bertha

Thanks dude, it is indeed the real thing. The blade advance knob might be the nicest I've ever seen. I'm worried about finding the side. Let me think a bit.


----------



## bandit571

Stuck around the house today, van was too too on Mo-gas. Well, got some things sharpened up. I set up the Back Porch Bench as a Sharpening Center:









I also had a supply of other papers handy. I went at both a 2-1/4" iron ( Stanley) and a 2" iron ( Buck Brothers) Lubed up the paper ( emry cloth) with some WD40. I went through about four different grits, plus the oil stone. Things started to shine up a bit..









Not too bad…

i also went at my 2-3/8" iron for the KK7. RUSTY!!! got it almost cleaned up and a-shining. Found a stanp, not at the top for a name, but along the side…a 436 is stamped there. Someone must have really cranked down on the chipbreaker as well. There is a"bump" as you run your fingers along either side. Getting through the rest of the pitted stuff, starting to see a line and a few letters. Will need more cleaning, I guess.

Kind of nice to take an iron and make shavings with it, without even putting them back in the planes. One last look at these shiny things









and the bevels as well…


----------



## lysdexic

I know this has been asked before but I hope some here will remind me. What is an acceptable finish for a rosewood tote with minimal darkening?

I think Al suggested wax and turpentine

I have used clear shellac and wax but thought the shellac gave a real dark wet look.

I am afraid the BLO will darken signicantly

How about wet sanded wipe on poly?

The goal is to perserve grain visibilty


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, I assume your looking for something other than Als turpentine/wax mix and/or blo? Straight wax will buff very well with rosewood as well.


----------



## thedude50

Al the side is on it it is not missing I took it off for the first photo here is that same side with the side on the whole plane is here


----------



## thedude50

and your price is 130 shipped that is 125 for the plane and a five dollar box two day freight


----------



## thedude50

Smitty I scored you a nice 140 sweetheart blade and all 139 plus freight of five bucks I can have the guy drop ship it to you


----------



## thedude50

Scott Mike Wischman uses the Maloof wax finish it looks the best IMHO that is half the reason I get my totes from him


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude, thank you but no, not in a buy mode on the #140…


----------



## thedude50

that sucks I got everything you asked for


----------



## bandit571

Out working on some irons today. Took a swipe down the edge gain of a board with my Craftsman #3:









And this little fellow fell out. I think I might have THAT iron about sharp.

Another iron: working on cleaning up the iron for my KK7. A "436" showed up along one side. Near the top of the iron, more letters and lines started to show (barely) through the muck. A "STANLEY" sitting in a box? A heart shaped thingy, with "SW" inside it? then, a "MADE IN USA" showed through. On a KK7??? Ok. Iron was severely rusted, lots of pits. I can grind a pit-free new when I am out at the Pole Barn Shop. A look at this strange blade..









And now the Test Drives:









Face of the poplar, with the KK7,









and jointing the edge grain. As for the Craftsman's Test Drive, well I was a might deep on this pass…









I re-adjusted, and made that Moxxon TP.


----------



## bhog

Man, took awhile to get caught up ,almost 250 behind.Without anything decent to post, kinda feel like a stalker…..'
Scott, send it to me.I will french polish it for you.Not brushed or dipped shellac but french polished.I offered before and I offer again.Or I can tell you how to do it….lol…. and you will be re finishing everything you put your hands on.

Been extremely busy,which in my field, is a good thing.

That pic mads posted is phenominal,at first thought was smoke.And kinda forgot all the other comments I meant to say something about so,plane on.


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon,

One day I will french polish something. I promise.


----------



## bandit571

a random thursday night picture show…









getting close to the finish line on a #6c..









Knob might need a touch up….









Maybe a paint job this week end???


----------



## Mosquito

Had the 45 out for a spin… 









I also used some of the scraps from the pieces I made with the #45 to make a test slot mortice and tenon joint. I also draw bored it as well. Overall I'm pretty happy with my attempts. And yes, this does relate to hand planes… eventually ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is a very nice joint! How'd you make the cuts?


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Smitty. I used my dovetail saw to make almost all the cuts. I used a coping saw to undercut the inside of the mortice. Otherwise it was dt saw for the two shoulders and all the cheeks. Used chisels to clean it up a bit. I don't have a tenon saw (yet).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beauty, well done. I'm envious of your skill, need to work on that process….


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks  I have to be a bit more careful when planing it flush… I had a bit of blow out on one end… Hopefully the other 4 I was planning to make go as well as my first! You should have seen the dovetails I screwed up earlier though… oof! Oh well, tails are fine, but the pins didn't fit for crap by the time I was done… oh well, got another piece of poplar to butcher up


----------



## oldnovice

I need some help with a plane! My uncle in Germany gave me this plane over 20 years ago and I am ashamed to say I have never been able to plane with it. Every time I open the drawer where it's kept I think of him as he just recently passed away. What I know about these kind of planes would fit into the period at the end of this sentence.

I have no problem with my Stanley (last picture) that is well over 40 years old and my Stanley block plane (no photo).





































My old Stanley plane.


----------



## thedude50

I have a few of the German planes they work very well.I actually like them more than my metal planes. The first thing i recommend is a gunsmiths hammer mine is 6 oz and works great for tapping the iron into position . and for lateral adjustment yes the little brass mallet is crucial for the German beauty. I love those planes I have 15 of them and I love the thick irons they are easy to sharpen and fun to use . do you need help tuning it up i would be happy to set it up for you


----------



## oldnovice

thedude50,

I have noticed that the iron is beefy, more so than the Stanley planes I have.

As you noticed from the pictures the ECE plane has only been used by a little old lady on Sunday to plane pine!

Well, I guess that is actually what I need but with your love for these planes would I get it back (just kidding)!

If I let you do it I won't learn anything! What I would like instructions, either yours, the LJ plane lovers community, and/or a book.


----------



## thedude50

like i said make it sharp as hell and then get yourself a little hammer. Brass is best according to the old timers I know, so i got a gunsmiths mallet it was under 30 dollars. I use it to align the blade there is some good stuff on the net about hitting them on those pads. if you tap it on the dot it tightens it up if you tap it on the butt it loosens it up. on some of my German planes these things are marked and they are easy to use .the rest is simple a little wax on the sole and plane away remember the wooden planes are light so you do have to provide downward pressure on them . if you need more help pm me your phone number i will answer any thing you need to know or you can ask the fellas they know everything


----------



## thedude50

Wtf ever happened to Dr funk I miss that guy


----------



## dbray45

Oldnovice - if you tap it in the front, you advance the blade to cut deeper. When you first start playing with this, tap lightly until you get the feel of it. As a rule, you never tap it hard enough to leave a mark. If you are worried about leaving a mark at first, use a sacrificial piece of wood to tap on.

To give you an idea, look at the old wooden planes, most have marks from people tapping on them over the years - but not too much. The blades on the old planes were pretty hard and the wood rarely had metal in them to chip a blade so once it was set, it would be good for a good while. It is also the idea that the finer the shaving the better.


----------



## RGtools

That is a beautiful German plane. I have a similar one with a tad more use.

First thing is first. Is the sole flat? That is key in wooden planes as well as metal, keep in mind that you cannot close the mouth easily on a wooden plane, so flatten the sole sparingly as doing so will open the mouth.

A 2.5 oz brass hammer (brass and nylon is even better) is the perfect weight to finely adjust a smoother. Most jewelery supply stores will sell these. Brass is easy on the iron, and nylon is easy on the body. Tap, tap, not bank bang. Look up David Fincks video on how to adjust a wooden body plane with a hammer, his description is hard to improve on.

Take fine shavings with this tool…the 50 degree blade is meant to tame some gnarly woods.

Enjoy that tool.


----------



## Bertha

I wanted to be the first to say, "you know what you have there, don't you?" but they beat me to it. That's a really wonderful plane. RG has said it all, so I'll leave you to your devices. With a firm warning: when you get that plane making gossamer shavings, it won't soon be the only plane you own


----------



## chrisstef

Talk about a gateway drug …. as soon as you make a shaving with that ECE youll be smoking the rock in no time.


----------



## Bertha

^no kidding. It's that block that I want so bad. I've had a couple of chances to pick one up for an expensive, yet good price. It's the most comfortable block I've ever pushed around. I wish the ECEs weren't so expensive. I know they're worth every penny but it's like watching European porn. I feel like a traitor


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Damn it is nice to have this guy back!


----------



## mochoa

You can get this little guy at harbor freight for $6.








http://www.harborfreight.com/double-sided-mallet-with-wooden-handle-98285.html


----------



## racerglen

Got one from a dollar store ;-)
(and I think I'm going back to photo school..tried again on the block plane..
yukie..)


----------



## ITnerd

OldNovice, welcome to the back Alley of Lumberjocks. You have a really nice smoother there, please post us some action shots once you get it tuned up.

"Talk about a gateway drug …. as soon as you make a shaving with that ECE youll be smoking the rock in no time." Chrisstef - that was priceless. Thanks for the laugh.

Maurico, thanks for the link - I've been using a persimmons scrap to beat on my planes. 6 dollars for a touch of class is worthy.

Appreciate the lunchtime distraction folks,


----------



## Bertha

Uh oh, have you guys seen this?!
http://www.fine-tools.com/G301261.htm
.

















Includes:

1.Japanese saw Kataba 265mm
2.ECE block plane 649 P, blade 39mm
3.ECE rabbet plane 10 S, blade 30mm
4.ECE Precision try square 410, 250 mm
5.ECE Precision sliding bevel 411, 250mm
6.ECE Marking Gauge 217 S, 150mm
7.Chisel, 6mm
8.Chisel, 10mm
9.Chisel, 16mm
10.Chisel, 20mm
11.Chisel, 26mm
12.Cabinetmaker's hammer, German pattern
13.Pincers
14.Combination pliers
15.Pipe wrench
16.File, half round, 200mm
17.File, round, 200mm
18.Rasp, half round, 200mm
19.Awl
20.Sanding cork
21.Scraper, rectangular
22.Wooden folding rule, 2m
23.Utility knife
24.Center punch, 2mm
25.Slotted Screwdriver 4mm
26.Slotted Screwdriver 7mm
27.Philips head Screw driver, No. 1
28.Philips head Screw driver, No. 2
.








.
I kind of wish I hadn't seen that.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## mochoa

Dang!


----------



## dbray45

All this eye candy - its all a dream


----------



## ITnerd

Oh my. Let the coveting begin.


----------



## Dcase

Love the tools but the box is a bit modern for me… I do think its sweet though.


----------



## RGtools

That is a fantastic kit at a decent price. Too bad we can't market things like this in the states. If I saw that in a Lowes I think I would check my pulse.


----------



## lysdexic

Looks a lot like a Festool systainer to me.


----------



## Dcase

Speaking of tool boxes, I saw this really neat vintage Stanley SW tool box on ebay the other day. I believe it was a buy it now deal and they wanted too much money for it but I saved the photos because I want to build my own using the same design & hardware.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I posted that toolbox on Smittys tool box rehab thread. I thought it was cool to.


----------



## Dcase

I didn't even know there was a tool box rehab thread. I must have missed it. I really like the size of this box and I also like the hinged top. If I make one I really would like to get hinges that are at least close looking to the ones in the photos.


----------



## donwilwol

Look at Smitty's projects. Its worth the look.


----------



## oldnovice

Almost makes one want to toss all of the power tools …. I said *almost*.

This is like a set that my uncle in Germany used. The same uncle that gave me the ECE plane shown above!

He had no power tools due to very limited space and his project due jour was bird houses!


----------



## Sylvain

For OldNovice
wooden plane adjustment
have a look at

http://logancabinetshoppe.com/blog/2010/12/quick-tip-8/
and

http://www.finewoodworking.com/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesArticle.aspx?id=30138


----------



## RGtools

I did the conversion on the Praxis system.

$579.00 euros = 708.2328 US dollars

plus shipping.

I reiterate, I wish someone did a deal like this in the states.

I guess I will have to make my own. I love the lift out design.


----------



## waho6o9

Making your own is the way to go. Those pull outs totally rock.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Waho, that is Awesome! . (edit: fixed fat-finger spelling)


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Smitty


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Pic for a Friday Night










Can you find the #4 1/2?


----------



## ksSlim

It looks like it holding the chisel roll to keep the back saw from sliding off due to the pressure of the tossed mallet due to the missed placed blow that messed a perfectly good practice dovetail attempt.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

ks found it!  No mallets were harmed in the taking of the above pic…


----------



## lysdexic

Random early Saturday morning pics


----------



## Bertha

Smit and Scott, that pretty much sums it all up. Scott's already out in the shop and it's 6AM in WV. Doctor's hours, I guess. Scott, is that an 8? B casting, hoss, get some. I thought that was a Stanley 64 for a second and you were about to get an earful of praise. As it is, I'll give you a snootful of praise.


----------



## robertb574

Cool Photo Scott. Really puts their sizes into perspective.


----------



## Bertha

Let me just say for a moment that I hate this friggin netbook. I'm about to smash it in it's ugly face. What is the latest and greatest nowadays; I need a new laptop. PM me, homeslice. End vent. 
.
Anyhow, I made it out to the shop to check on things. Haven't been out there in a bit (gimp leg). I got some card scrapers in the mail yesterday. I also got an incredible LED lantern, but you probably don't care about that. I've got several rehabs going, the most exciting of which is that razee.
.


----------



## Bertha

Hey Robert! You're right; those big jointers are beasts.


----------



## Bertha

Someone's been holding out on us:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68617#comment-1307149


----------



## Brit

Just dropped in to say "*Hoss*".

Still don't know how to use that word in a sentence, so that's the best I can do for now. I'm gonna have to lay some English urban slang on you guys and see how you like it. )

Hey Scott, when do we get to see the 2100?


----------



## Bertha

Hoss, Andy, I believe is a noun or adjective used in the South. "Andy built a gameboard; that thing was a hoss". Imparts a sense of the sheer SIZE of something. Often used to describe a large habitus, usually male."Rufus is a hoss". If you encounter, "she was a hoss", it's most certainly derogatory unless you're lysdexic, in which case it's intriguing, even sexy. I'm no schoolteacher but I think it's an adjective too in WV. "I saw a hoss trailer yesterday". It's also a term of endearment in the South: A southern colloquial nickname for partner, a term of friendship.
"You betta' get that grass mowed, hoss." "Pretty much, a badass. Youre such a hoss for doing that." "describes a person that is a friend. derives from the TV show Bonanza, and it's character hoss. variations include-hossy, hossio, and hossly."


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Brit

Thanks Al. Nothing like some good examples to get your head around something.


----------



## lysdexic

Allen, those pics are from last night when I worked on that damn bench until 1AM. I finally got the leg vise "retro-fitted" with the chain drive. That chop is a friggin hoss.

The #2 that I picked up is T8 with B castings and saw dust of unknown age. It's diminutive size is a nice contrast to a #8.

Smitty, in the pic above, that is unusual choice for casters on the tool chest refurb.


----------



## Brit

Smitty - I was thinking the same thing as Scott about those casters when I saw the photo.

By the way, I'm writing this in a high pitched voice, because I just walked into the end of a bar clamp. Got me right in the meat and two veg.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No way they're going on the chest, hoss…. Using those casters on a simple frame I'm making today to set a squirrel fan for easier movement. Tired of picking it up and moving it in and out.


----------



## alba

Yu the Hoss

jamie


----------



## Bertha

*meat and two veg.*
.
It's funnier when Andy says it. 
.
I'm looking down, are cantaloupes vegetables?


----------



## alba

The Twins


----------



## Bertha

^y'all see what I'm talking about? Jamie's got the stash!


----------



## alba

The left hand one was my Grandfaithers and is a daily

user the other was my Scrub plane for quilting

jamie


----------



## Bertha

Your Grandfather had excellent taste, Jamie. What a treasure.


----------



## Brit

It is a sure sign there are a load of Planeheads watching this thread. Jamie stages the shot of those two wonderful planes with a skull and nobody asks why the skull, so… why the skull Jamie?


----------



## bandit571

Random saturday morning shots..









The line up. Project planes. Have another THREE on the way. I need to clear this "bench" according to the "Boss'.

Some items came in the mail this morning. A 2-3/8" iron and chipbreaker ( for the KK7) a #4 chipbreaker and lever cap ( for a #5 project plane) that I tried out on a "parts plane' that also showed up this morning. A look at that little #4..









This is right out of the box.. added some parts to try them out..









The iron is a 2" Buck Brothers iron. CB and Lever cap came in a trade from LukieB, and the Money shots









Still had that Tulip Poplar board set up on edge. These are edge grain shots. First one I had a wee bit deep, and the second one?









I'm bringing in to the shop next week a similar type base, only it will be a #5 size. There are two other planes that MIGHT just show up later, as well. Sorry, no hints right now on those two….


----------



## ksSlim

Question Jamie??? Why did you crack that gal up side the head, then spend the time to decorate?
Ah,,,never mind, she asked to borrow your iron.


----------



## LukieB

*Bandit*-Glad to see your stuff arrived OK, well… without any further damage. Hope that lever cap with the huge chuck missing holds up OK. Money shots look good!

*Jamie* I gotta second Andy's question of "why the skull"? And also just say your twins are beautiful and very cool.


----------



## alba

The Skull was there by coincidence

I've been laid up in spasms for three

weeks now and I'm just in the den so it was

given to me by Gordon to pass on for

another friends collection I'm the middleman

or go to guy. People collect strange things. 

It was just sitting on the floor & Mads *(Mafe)* mentioned

it from the earlier picture so I used it in the back drop

#2nd Option: To scare away plane thieves not fancy ones.  LoL

Jamie


----------



## alba

Andy,

sorry about that. I missed that question. 

jamie


----------



## jusfine

How did I get over 1000 posts behind here? Can't wade through all of them now.

Nice Spiers, Jamie!


----------



## Brit

You haven't missed a thing Randy. We were just killing time until you got here.


----------



## alba

Randy

We are just "Chewing the Fat" (Scottish TV comedy

that would need sub titles ouside Scotland) until you

could get here






Jamie


----------



## Bertha

Good to see you, Jusfine! You didn't miss anything major; just the usual chewing of the fat


----------



## bandit571

To LukieB: Irons are in place for now..









Took a little time to settle that big iron into the right spot, but finally went out and made a couple rolled Poplar pieces…









Don't know why they curl up like that, almost can't un-roll them….;-))


----------



## bandit571

Random saturday Afternoon shots:









Parts plane, after adjusting the set of the iron









Getting there. Lateral on this little #4 parts Plane seems to be a Sargent style….. I also took the "New&Improved Bailey #6c" back out to the Poplar, for a little face work









I think "Q.C." is ready to clear this plane to go back to work????


----------



## mafe

Here a article about the new tool steel from Veritas:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/48119/veritas-introduces-new-tool-steel-for-plane-blades-and-chisels


----------



## stonedlion

I saw that mafe - If it's all they claim it to be, I predict it will be a big hit for them.


----------



## chrisstef

Well Al there was nothin specil until i showed up …. the first link is for you buddy … http://newlondon.craigslist.org/tls/3132718163.html

The next is for a a suppposed TYPE 1 #133 Compass Plane … no price but a few pics.
http://newlondon.craigslist.org/tls/3137789622.html

Im gonna throw up a CL Alert for the rest but figured id throw you fellas first peek.


----------



## ksSlim

Anyone heard of, or up on this "new steel" ?
http://pmv11.com/Story.aspx


----------



## donwilwol

Back several post Jamie wrote, the other was my Scrub plane for quilting

What's quilting?


----------



## lysdexic

Good question.


----------



## thedude50

we have been hearing about this wonder steel for over a year it is time to put up or shut up


----------



## RGtools

I have been curious about it for some time. It's interesting to see the graph…but graphs lie. I would not mind grabbing a blade and testing this new magic metal out, but I will most likely just stick to a2 and o1.


----------



## Bertha

Don, Jamie described the quilting to me. I think he gives the iron a slight camber, then planes diagonal/transversely. He follows it with sanding to give it a hand-hewn appearance. Sounds really cool.
.
Christef, that's intriguing. Do tell.
.
I'm an A2 guy but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't curious.


----------



## alba

The "quilting" is not always sanded.

If the iron is razor and the wood cuts clean

I can be left. Not for a top, but doors are

great.

Last time I did this was on a set of kitchen

doors.

The customers show them to all their guests.

When I get onto the bench I'll do a piece. As

I've a wee order that it could look good on.

It creates the Chato thingy in fairly plain woods

Jamie


----------



## alba

It can also look great on Long cabinet doors

but done with the grain to form a corugated

surface. This can be finished with scrapers.

Both of these are ideal to do on small tester

pieces, just to see the effect.

Jamie


----------



## chrisstef

Its a w. butcher #3 plane Al. I know your affinity to the brand. I may be up in that area this week. If youre interested let me know and i might be able to scoop it up for you aand put some wings on it down to WV.


----------



## mochoa

This plane is pretty dreamy to me. Wooden smoother with adjustable iron toe/mouth. I saw a Butcher one like this once in an antique mall, I wanted it so bad but they were asking $70. 









One day I'd like to try to make an adjustable mouth wooden smoother.


----------



## Bertha

I'm all over that Christef. If you don't want it for yourself, I'm game, provided you allow me to pay for your troubles in addition to the item. I do like me some Butcher


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I've got 2 I'll sell. $25 each. I've sharpened the horned plane but otherwise both are as I found them.


----------



## chrisstef

10/4 Hoss … ill see if i get get my mitts on it this week.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Evening pic for Scott and Don's enjoyment…


----------



## lysdexic

Thats what I am talking about.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, you do have a way with the "tools of the trade"


----------



## Bertha

^Ditto on what Scott said. I'm all over those planes. I'll take both, Don. I'm not really sending you a PM but it seems like everyone says this when they buy a plane, "PM sent". Let me check on my finances, as I just bought an expensive plane recently (to be announced). Butcher, baby.


----------



## chrisstef

Al, the guy should be sending me some pics of the butcher today … if you want to check em out pm me your email address or i guess i can post em on here if youd like.


----------



## Dcase

This past weekend I worked a bit on my new #34. Its almost ready I just need to do some more tuning. I am having some issues getting the iron set properly and I am not sure how I am going to fix it just yet. Its all finished up in terms of cosmetics though. Here is the before and after…


----------



## donwilwol

nice Dan. The grain in the sole is exquisite.


----------



## Dcase

Don, thanks.. I thought the same about the grain on the sole. That picture is before any finish was put on the sole so its just bare wood.


----------



## Bertha

Wow, Dan; did you joint the sole? Mouth looks tight.


----------



## Bertha

Hey Don, this computer is blocking your "home". Shoot me a PM with the shipping and address so I can get those eye-sores off your hands


----------



## Mosquito

that #34 looks amazing Dan


----------



## alba

*Dan* that is soooooo sweet

jamie


----------



## Dcase

Thanks guys…

Al, the 34 actually had a pretty big cup in the sole so the whole body was U shaped. I actually ran the plane through the jointer and planer. I jointed the cup out of the sole and then ran it through the planer to take care of the hump that was on the top. I also squared one side to the sole on the power jointer and then used my hand planes to smooth the plane. I didn't take off a whole lot of material but it is a lot thinner then the day it came off the assembly line.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice One Dan !

I am going to have to do some work on my woodbodies.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I was hoping you'd say that. Because I did the same thing but I didn't want to admit it here I've jointed smoothers with the jointer with some regularity. I know from actually handling the pieces from your shop (I was going to say handling your wood but I thought that unwise) that you have a steller jointer/planer, so you're probably able to take off a miniscule amount per pass. It's a really, really nice plane.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gorgeous Dan.


----------



## donwilwol

Here's the long version, http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/31036

Here's the short version.


----------



## Bertha

Wow! That one I REALLY like. One of my favorite of yours, Don.


----------



## JayT

Dan, great job on the #34. It looks fabulous.

Don, talk about back from the dead. End result was definitely worth the effort, though.


----------



## Johnnyblot

Once again Don that plane is sweet  Its time to introduce some English slang- (that plane) "is the Dog's Bollocks".

Meaning
Excellent - the absolute apex. In other contexts the word bollocks (meaning testicles) has a negative connotation; for example:

- 'that's bollocks' → 'that's rubbish'
- 'give him a bollocking' → 'chastise him'
- 'He dropped a bollock' → 'he made a mistake'

Cheers
John


----------



## Brit

John - So glad you're here me ol' mucker.

To add to John's excellent explanation, it is important not to get the dog's bollocks mixed up with the bee's knees, which also refers to something of exceptional quality. For example, you wouldn't say:

"That's the bee's bollocks" or "That's the dog's knees."

Carry on.


----------



## ShaneA

Heck, I am still trying to work in a "on your bike now" that Andy used once when somebody was trying to steal his shoes from his feet. I found that line amusing. Everyone needs as many english one liners as possible, in my opinion….they are the dog's bollocks.


----------



## LukieB

Gotta second Johnny's notion of dog's bollocks on the plane Don, Same to you as well Dan…i think. They both look amazing.

Dan, did you fix the tote horn or is that a replacement? I have so many totes with that kind of damage I wanna get around to fixing…you know with my spare time, it seems like you posted something awhile back about how you fix those? Or maybe that was Don?

Don, wondering if the reminisce of what was once a Sargent showed up OK, curios to see what the special project you spoke of might be.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks for Resurrecting that story Shane. That story is the Dog's Bollocks.


----------



## Brit

I still have nightmares.


----------



## donwilwol

Lucas, I've not seen anything that resembled a box of Sargent parts. I actually thought about it a few days ago and was going to shot you a PM, then got side tracked and forgot it again.


----------



## donwilwol

Do you think that guy ever actually bought a bicycle?

'that's bollocks'


----------



## thedude50

hey guys i am having a fire sale all my planes except my private reserve are for sale i had sold the 602 the dude even gave me a non refundable deposit he is a worm and is now asking for his money back I have it ready for you to finish your collection Shane I have a bunch of block planes and other stuff that must go so please pm me and ask if i have it ill email you photos


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude, you've got good stuff, here's hoping you move goods as you wish.

Now for a pic of a plane with a mug that only a mother could love. And yes, it's mine…










Lots of cleaning and iron sharpening to do, with rods on order from St Johns Tool Co., two week lead time. But I'll enjoy trying to figure this lady out in the meantime!


----------



## lysdexic

OK Smitty. I'll bite. Whatcha got there?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

More fun than Where's Waldo: Guess the Stanley… I won't let u off the hook this easy.


----------



## mochoa

Bollocks? I thought it was the dogs gonads?


----------



## mochoa

Dado plane?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The cut on the board was done by the plane, yes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But it's not a #139 variant…


----------



## Bertha

What is the English meaning of "muppet"? 
A real sober, somber English friend of mine (in response to a question what he thought of another gent) gently set his beer down and said, "that guy's a muppet". All I knew is that it was bad.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, is that a #444 you dog you??? oh to have a sliding DT plane!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don wins the Which Plane game!


----------



## donwilwol

do tell, I'm a bit envious.


----------



## Brit

Ah yes the word MUPPET. A word that is often on my wife's lips.

A muppet is a person who defies explanation with regard to common sense and logic, exhubing an air of confidence that is mutually exclusive to that of their accomplishments or ability.

or to put it another way…

Someone who is useless until you shove your fist up them - Just like Kermit!


----------



## racerglen

Al..

muppet from the Urban Dictionary 
A person who is ignorant and generally has no idea about anything.

But I like Andy's last line BETTER

;-)


----------



## Brit

MUPPET can also be used to describe someone who has just done something silly like put their shoes on the wrong feet. It isn't really used in an offensive way.


----------



## donwilwol

Sorry, I'm still looking at that #444.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd like to tell a story of walking into a shop in the southern part of my home state, one that's been there for decades. Inventory is tired, with all the obligatory Peanuts and Smurfs glassware you can eat. But just as older items are found the deeper the archeologists dig, heavy iron is nearest the floor in antique marts. And here is where I found the #444. Corner fence attached, and a small waxy paper bag, Belknap / Witte hardware markings, next to it with all the irons and the other scoring bar. The bevel fence was tied to the main body with bailing twine. Tag? $65. Haggled the little ole lady down to $57.50 because the bevel fence is indeed cracked.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd like to tell that story, but it wouldn't be truthful. I paid decent, but not obscene, money for the #444 and I'm excited to tick this one off my list. The chamfer plane, the #51/52 combo, and #164 are still out there, of course, but those are all stretch goals.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

(wondering if Don Yoda had a coronary reading the story… )


----------



## donwilwol

I'm still with you Smit. TheI'd like to tell a story gave it away. I'm just glad you got it and can't wait for the wonderful blogs that will come from it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

In the half hour I had to play with it last night, it's clear I need to improve my skills at sharpening nickers (okay, I have no skill at sharping those buggers…). Keeping the walls of the cut clean was a challenge. Oh, and bevel irons. That's one thing about the #444, #46 or even the #140 block - sharpening skewed irons is a different beast. These are my only skewed irons. And there are, I'm thinking, penalties for not keeping them at the correct angle. These are not very sharp, but I was able to get it to cut. Even a few curlies, and I was going cross grain.

No YouTube videos on using the #444, oddly enough. Not one. I understand Mr. Leach has a video out there on a bunch of planes and their use, and this plane makes an appearance. Anyone seen that?


----------



## bandit571

Got home from work this morning, trying to un-wind….where else, but to the Back Porch Bench? had a little "parts plane" to work over









Decided to "Strip & Clean", just to what I had.









Oh, and the Money Shot?









and a look at it's sole..









Cleaned up nicely? Now, WHAT kind of plane do I have here?


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, that looks like a nice find. I also look forward to seeing it in action


----------



## alba

This is the base of 17" the one on the bottom










These two planes were in the bottom of the chest

I showed *Smitty* before

I'm trying to find a skew plane that I made to show

*Don W* I'm finding all sorts of things that I forgot

were there.

jamie


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chris, thanks. I really am expecting to cut sliding dovetails with this plane; hope I'm not disappointed. If I can't make it work, it'll go out the door. So, fingers are crossed.

There is really a crack in the bevel fence that needs to be addressed; a previous weld failed. I know of no one around these parts I'd trust to do the repair, so that's an open issue at present. The rods are missing, but those are being made in the next couple weeks. Also had to scrounge a couple thumbscrews off my wall-art #45 sliding section, but that's why I bought that rusted hulk off Craigslist months ago. So the #444 is (will be) complete.


----------



## Bertha

The 444. I think I knew you had that for some reason.
.
Thank you, Andy!
.
That might be the best definition I've ever read. For any word.


----------



## mochoa

That is a sweet score Smitty, I love your variety of joinery planes. We have to see a family pic of just the joinery planes once you have that one restored.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've lusted after sliding dovetails publicly before, I guess.  But it's not the one that made Patrick's tool list for July; that one was *way too beaucoup* for me…


----------



## Bertha

When did you score the 444, Smit? I feel like you've had it for some time. Maybe I willed it to you I saw Patrick's, too. Too rich for me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I can't keep secrets when it comes to dreamy hand tools, Al. It arrived yesterday. Patrick's was oh-so-nice, indeed. But it was aimed at collectors, not users.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Smitty.

Nicely done Bandit.


----------



## Bertha

Hmmpf. I could have sworn you already had one. Someone around here is coveting one. I wonder if it was WayneC?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Damn, maybe I did already have one! Gotta check those cabinets in the back of the shop…


----------



## alba

Smitty, if you find it I could give it

a nice home with no dust


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, I know. You've got a lid on your toolchest, and I still don't. Still working on that, Jamie!


----------



## donwilwol

i've found the occasional plane I didn't remember I had, but a 444 i'd remember!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The occassionals came after the transitionals but before the fiberboard planes, right?


----------



## lysdexic

Yes, they are used for your less formal woodworking.


----------



## donwilwol

they were targeted for the infrequent woodworker


----------



## alba

Smitty yes but when I see how you

guys take such care and I've let mine slip

You have inspired me to get it into shape

I found that one of the side panels has burst

out. So I've got a new task.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, so your chest is dust-resistant rather than dust free! Now the truth comes out!



It's nice to take care of all our vintage woodworking friends, right? Tools, chests, benches, etc. Thanks for the smile, Jamie.


----------



## lysdexic

Did I miss something or did Smitty never reveal the origin of the #444?

Regardless, I will need some good pictures because I just don't understand how a plane can produce the geometry of a dovetail.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll do amskill building on it someday, maybe with video. Here are some pics from tonight's exercises.

Cleaning up the back of a skewed iron:




























Half (one side) of a dovetail groove (deep, but I was playing):


----------



## stonedlion

Results of yesterday's rust hunt. A Fulton, a Sargent and a Stanley.


----------



## thedude50

It may work but is it not for cleaning a dove tail. I don't recall that it made dove tails. I now have to go pull out the book and look. I got this Stanley tools book the damn book was close to 200 dollars used. It is cool but damn it is a book and it is not even old.

Well guys I finished all 8 of the inside halves of my legs this is the part with 2 through mortises in them that is 16 mortises and i routed the mortises out the other day and spent today all day with a corner chisel and a Shinto rasp cleaning up the mortises. After that was done i took all the stretchers out of the clamps and jointed the jointed 1/64 of an inch at a time till they were smooth and even.Next I will cut the tenons on all the stretchers. Then I will band saw a curf x2 into each tenon this is for the wedges that your supposed to drive into the tenon making it like a dovetailed tenon. This all together make like a trestle pair of legs with a pair of stretchers between that is a ridgid par of legs and stretchers these do not come apart. then I will add the outer legs which have the female sockets for dovetails in them. the top rail fits into the dovetail it is huge and is 65 inches long. the bottom rail is like 75 inches long and has a half dovetail that is half lapped in it these half laps are next on my list right after I cut the giant dovetails and half lap the rails. and the bottom rail is a half dovetail that is also half lapped and then a contrasting wedge will be driven into place to hold the bottom rail. after that i need to install the vises then turn each bench on their side for planing the sides smooth and then at last the tool tray boxes which are going to be black walnut as well as the wedges for the half dovetail will also be walnut. Both benches are close to done we are in the home stretch . Sorry to ramble I just see the light at the end of a really big project.


----------



## thedude50

cool smitty now i know why you didn't pull the trigger on the sw 140 I scored I see it cuts one side i don't get how it does it at the bottom of the hole it is for sliding dovetails pretty cool do you have to change the iron after you get to the bottom


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude, the piece gets turned then the other half of the groove (or part; the throat has to be at least 5/8") can be cut. I'm glad you understand re: the #140, too.

Good progress on you bench project, too! Hard work that is certainly worth it!


----------



## donwilwol

Richard, welcome to the #18 fraternity. They are great. I believe the Fulton was made by Sargent. The Sargent and Fulton are both great users. They have a heavy cast and the irons are usually pretty good.

Smitty, I love seeing that 444 in action. The more you post the higher on my list its becoming. It does look like your nickers could use a little love.


----------



## Bertha

Scott, Smitty found it in the friggin wild! That $ never happens. 
Edit: $ is feces, not money.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I wish it were in the friggin' wild (or any other wild, for that matter), but it wasn't. But I've purposely not said more than that because how I got it doesn't make for a very entertaining story. I am hoping to convey my excitement with this totally weird tool without going overboard; it's a fine line, I know.

The #444 is by far the most complex hand tool I've come across to date, and I love the challenge. I'll get it on it's own post at some point, when I've had more time to get it working and actually have the rods so I can make tailed ends (and finish joints!). In the meantime, Thanks to All for allowing me to talk about it to the only folks I know who are truly interested in this piece of old iron.


----------



## Bertha

Smit, I really can't get my story straight on your 444. You just told me where you got it a few minutes ago. Combination of dementia and not being in the shop, I guess.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, do you think that tool may be meant to be used in conjunction with a dado plane? At least when its being used as shown in your pics? Just a thought, I have no idea.


----------



## bandit571

Might be going out to the main woodshop today, have some #5 totes to make. Might even turn a knob or two. KK7 needs a tote that fits it's union style base. I have a bolt for it, a solid, one piece, oval headed bolt. Not too happy with the KK7's front knob, either. That might get a new one turned on my old lathe.

wound up selling both the Worth #5 , and the Sears Craftsman #3. I have a few #5s sitting around, and a few #3s as well. Seem to be collecting both Union and Sargent brands lately. As for that sargent "Parts Plane"? Sorry, I'm keeping that one to myself.

Yes, I will take a camera along today…..


----------



## donwilwol

smitty, do you have this

http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/stanmisc/444man.pdf


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It really does cut sliding dovetails all by itself (not clean them, as Dude rightfully pointed out). It has a couple configurations that cut both the grooves, of which I've cut half grooves so far, and the tails of said joints. I've got a PDF of the manual; it's useless without the tool in front of you, that much I'm sure of. And based on what I've seen so far, I've got a theory that cuts across the faces of boards should be done before the material is ripped to final width. There's 'blow out' that cannot be avoided, as you can imagine, and the entry point isn't very clean either.

The walls of the grooves are ugly on the right side, but that's the duller of the two nickers. And my second theory is the nickers need to be Very Sharp for the cuts to complete 'as perfectly as possible.'

I played with starting cuts with a trench cut by shoulder plane w/ mixed results. Also tried using the plane without it's fence. Results there were interesting. The slot on top of the slotted screw that holds each nicker is a specific size, too, and it's critical those stay where you set them. Any many other quirks I'm working through, too numerous to mention here.

I'd like to have a money shot to post, with a completed joint like the sample Stanley put in the box when the planes sold new, but I can't yet. Need parts and a certain level of skill. All in time, though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, yes, and it's been a great help. About have it memorized. I can't imagine doing those cuts on the ends of boards; that's insane stuff…


----------



## alba

This a ?? #2 Made in England

Mafe or Mads found it for me as I was looking for

Stanley #40 scrub plane


----------



## donwilwol

So besides drooling over Smitty's 444, I've been pretty busy at my real work lately. Not to the annoying extent, but enough to slow my shop time. Its OK because its about 100 degrees in my shop any how. I've had 2 really nice project come out. First my Ohio Tools 122 which really surprised me and the Eclipse I will show shortly.

I really needed these because the plane restores have been a bit of a dilemma for me lately. The last few planes I've sold on ebay have been very disappointing. My last was a nice Fulton #3 that sold for $18. Take out the $3+ that ebay took, the $2+/- from paypal, and $5 for the plane, the $9 profit for 4 or 5 hours and misc supplies just doesn't cut it. I don't mind not making money, but thats just a blatant lose. I'd rather just hang them on my wall, which is what I've started to do? Do I want to stop buying the off brands? I've tried, but I see a cheap plane in need of some tlc, I find it hard to resist.

OK, maybe I'm just having sympathy pains for Al not being able to get to the shop.'Enough whining already.

So needlessly to say, once I started making these shavings I just couldn't stop. Here is an Eclipse. First thing I noticed is the blade is very thin. It'd say it a very late defiance repro, made very inexpensively. Next the mouth. It is very wide. I figured this would wind up in the scrap heap. Man was I surprised by its abilities.














































So extra wide mouth, very thin blade, making see through shavings. It kind of defies the "buy a new iron because heavy is better"and you must have a thin mouth for a plane to work well".


----------



## Bertha

^You sound like Paul Sellers, Don. Man might just have a point, right?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OMG! Thinner is okay? Love it, Don. You are Yoda Incarnate!


----------



## alba

Don that is sweet

Eclipse in the UK were blade makers

Perhaps the steel in the blade takes a better

edge? Or you have just honed it to perfection.


----------



## alba

Perhaps with a close shave


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ There he is! 

Jamie, I like the looks of that iron and cap in the pic above. Gonna camber it and use it as a scrub?


----------



## alba

Smitty yes and open the mouth

Any ideas who made this one?

I think with the plastic knob it was

a budget plane

It has OC1 or 001


----------



## Bertha

Nice to put a face to the name, Don. Your ears are a bit longer than I expected them to be


----------



## donwilwol

better to hear you with…....oh wait, wrong series.

Jamie, several other LJ's have turned similar planes into scrubs with great success.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Where's Collector Dan these days?


----------



## donwilwol

Dan said he was going to walk from one end of that #34 to the other. He's probably about half way. He stopped to admire the wood grain.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ <grin>


----------



## lysdexic

Don, you are on comic tear these days. How is your cough?

OFF TOPIC: I'd love to see a graph of the posting activity on LJ's versus time of day and day of the week. My observation is that the heaviest activity occurs during weekday mornings. There is a lull at lunch and second spike after that. Then near closing time and early evening traffic drops precipitously. There may be a inconsistent up-tick in the late evening hours. Weekends are harder to characterize.


----------



## DaddyZ

^ with all the time zones that would be hard (not impossible) to figure, here in OK I am an hour behind you, I don't have any idea on Andy though he is definately a night owl. Sorry gotta go now time to head home !!!

I don't have internet at the house, Heck we barely have Cell Service if you stand in the right place.(no Kidding)


----------



## bandit571

Spent most of today out at the Pole barn Woodshop. A few irons to sharpen up, a few knobs to turn on the old lathe, A tote to make, and a "TV Table" to cobble up so the grand BRATS can watch some toons. Got the KK7's handles almost done, need to finish sanding them down, and a finish on them. Since i always turn doubles when down knobs, the second knob went on a Union #3. The first knob?









Black Walnut for the KK7. I also worked on a tote for it, still needs a lot of sanding, but it does fit that Union style base..









It is dusty because I put the darn thing to work today as well as a few other planes. Seems my "new" work bench got used for work today. Used the leg vise to JOINT a few boards. Those five boards wound up being a table top. While the top was in the clamps, I went and TAPERED four legs. Just some pine 2×2s, with most of the waste bandsawn off. Then the leg vise held things steady while I plane each taper smooth.

Cut the tenons on the tablesaw ( I cheat) and then chopped all the mortises with a 1/4" FATMAX chisel. Top was out of the clamps, so handplaned it smooth and level. That Parts Plane finished things up. The Table?









Just a simple little table, for a small tv. The Table I see when I walk in the door every day..









One time, long ago, this was just a pallet…..


----------



## Mosquito

For my random shot today, I'm making some progress on my current "shop" project… 








The practice raised panel piece (just 2 sides) in the finished end of the frame (top isn't drawborded together yet for obvious reasons).

I used the #45 to make the rabbet, and then to do the bevel part of the panel I went #5, #7, #3 (#4 isn't sharp at the moment, repairing an out of square edge). I've also spent a good deal of time sharpening a chisel I dropped (or knocked off the table) I did NOT try to catch it this time, though. Last time I did that and I was left with a rather nasty reminder not to…


----------



## stonedlion

I picked up this Dunlap block plane awhile back from eBay and never did much with it until tonight. The only marking is on the blade, stamped "Made in West Germany". It's a safe assumption that it's at least old enough to vote.

No rust to speak of on it. I flattened the sole some and sharpened the blade.

It left the surface of my test piece as smooth as glass.


----------



## lysdexic

Chris - looks like the #3 did well on the end grain.

Richard - nice little block plane.

Getting back to making shavings.


----------



## thedude50

i9 am still having a fire sale need a plane pm me shane i may have found a 5.5 for you i have a round top and a flat top


----------



## thedude50

scott is that your new bench in the photo it looks good are you done now


----------



## lysdexic

Dude- that is my bench top and I am not done. There are a few smaller things to be accomplished prior to assembly. In the picture, I am practicing with the skewed rabbet to create the shelf ledgers.


----------



## Bertha

That's a long push, Scott. It looks like that plane performs well with a wide swath.


----------



## Johnnyblot

What's a Muppet- I have to hold my hand up to this one!
A couple of years ago I bought an Edward Preston & Sons, bullnose plane. These are sweet little planes.


From what I can gather this one is a genuine E Preston 1355 (?) circa 1932, including a genuine Preston blade. Not bad for £40 on eBay. 
The following is taken from a catalogue

- Edward Preston & Sons were forced to liquidate in 1934, due mainly to the Great Depression and mismanagement of the company. The plane making concern was sold to the Sheffield firm of C. & J. Hampton, who had subsequently merged in 1932 with Record Ridgeway Ltd. During this time some of the Preston planes were directly added to the Record line by the Hampton firm, while others were modified or discontinued altogether.

These planes are still around, but you are more likely to come across the RECORD no.77a -here-

Anyhow, more from the 'Muppet':-
The morning I received the plane I went straight to my workshop to have a go at unscrewing the plate from the front nose. I removed the screw no problem then tried to remove the plate. Unfortunately it was seized in place. I tried WD40 and gave it a little persuasion :-( ...



All that happened was that I managed to crack the casting at the mating surface, just above the blade. Aghhhhh!



I'd dropped a bollock and felt sick. What a bloody Muppet!

Sadly, yours truly…


----------



## Bertha

*I'd dropped a bollock and felt sick. What a bloody Muppet!*
.
Busting a Preston. I totally understand the terminology now.


----------



## RGtools

I see you got that rabbet plane dialed in Scott. I hope you enjoyed it as much as I did. Did you have to rough up your posts like me?


----------



## lysdexic

Johnnyblot - sorry to see that.

Al - it is a long push. I struggle with keeping the rabbet square. Actually, i was going to post a "random" pic last night when I noticed how out of square it was. So, I went back out to the shop, squared the cut and took another pic. This was the first picture.


----------



## lysdexic

Ryan, I had forgotten about roughing the posts - but I will.


----------



## LukieB

Does anybody know what the size of the threads on the brass depth adjustment wheel on a vintage Stanley???
Yes, I know they're reversed.

I have a busted frog that I wanna pull the threaded stud out, to replace a missing one on another. I was thinking of doing the two bolts tightened against each other trick to get a grip, but I can find no such bolts anywhere round here. As always any insight from you guys is much appreciated.


----------



## Bertha

Rebates are hard to keep square, that's for sure. I've gone back over one like yours with a jointer, cleaned it up with a shoulder, then taken a picture of my 78 sitting on the finished product, lol. Half of this is skill building; the other half is pretty pictures. I'm not ashamed


----------



## donwilwol

LukieB, thread sizes for Stanley, http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24090

JohnnyB, that even made me feel a little queasy.


----------



## chrisstef

I took my #78 for a spin the other night in a "skill building session" and it is kinda tough to keep that guy square but once i got it nice n close i finish it off with the shoulder plane. I find that my left hand wanted to curl under the plane against the fence to keep it nice n tight to the work piece. How do you guys handle your #78 or the like?


----------



## Mosquito

I don't have a 78, so I use my 45 instead. My 45 has the knob on the fence portion, so I put that in the "web" of my hand, between thumb and pointer finger, probably more towards thumb. I push with that part, and use my fingers to push against the fence of the 45 to keep it on the edge.


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Don*- I feel sick to this day. Of course the words "Bollocks & Muppet" we're not the expletives that rang out of my shop!
A good way to spoil your day :-(

*Lucas*- I've had success removing the stud using two brass adjusters together, as in the two nuts opposing method you mentioned.

Cheers,
John.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chris - There is alot going on with the left hand vs. right when using the #78… Right is only to push; left keeps it the plane solidly registered against the piece being worked, both at the fence and at the right edge of the iron. Oh, and holding tool down, too. I have my left hand over the fence area, with my palm resting on the fence, thumb at the base of the fence rod. I've not had the inclination to move under the plane; I'd bash those fingers to the edge of the leg vise if I did that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

John- that's a very sad picture of your Preston…


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.leevalley.com/us/newsletters/Woodworking/6/6/collection.htm

An interesting read on Birmingham Planes. Enjoy.


----------



## bandit571

Well, I have a Bailey #5 base on the way. Now I will have to find another frog/iron/breaker/lever cap. Along with some bolts for the handles i will make for it.

e-bay not much help, right now. I did have a parts plane for this project, but now it is a working Sargent #4 that got a real workout yesterday. Some of the "stanley parts" sets on the bay are missing a few things, like bolts for the frog to be screwed to the base with. The base that is coming in this week is a later type, using the fourth style of frogs (slotted).

Does anybody here have a few spares they would like to get rid off??


----------



## Bertha

That is totally awesome, Waho. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mochoa

Wow, those are certainly different. Seems like they would have a lot of flex in the sole of the plane.


----------



## alba

I know that you guys were pretty jealous over

my recent acquirement Yes the #2 ??

I know* Smitty* was probably considering a swap

for his #444

*Al.* What can I say, I so touched

your Autographed plane shaving by "Roy the Man Underhill"

And I received zillions of PM's offering me huge sums

of cash, even the Whitehouse, but I'd have to …........

yeah you know the story.

So to keep the peace amongst LJ's

I offer this twin (if you squint your eyes) of my unique

collectors piece.

With out further ado

Drum Roll

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160842916390&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:GB:1123#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## Bertha

Tada! The English #2 cometh!


----------



## bandit571

My KK7 is now done with it's re-hab. New handles out of Black Walnut..









The front knob I turned on my lathe…









The tote was a bandsaw , router table, beltsander sort of thingy, trying to make a Stanley pattern work on a Union style base…









That is a Stanley sweetheart iron on board, came with the plane when i got it. Franckein Plane???


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Bertha!

Nice walnut on the plane Bandit, it looks OEM, good show. Now let's see some Dan like 
shavings with that plane, I betcha it works well.


----------



## bandit571

I'll stop at the wood shop onthe way home in the morning, right after work. There is a pile of such, about ankle deep on the floor. i have to take the KK7 back to the shop anyway, might as well get a good picture, or two…..


----------



## LukieB

*Don*, thank you that was exactly what I was looking for. Kind of….can't find a nut that's 9/32" anywhere, let alone one with reverse threads. Gonna try hitting up a local machine shop tomorrow that boasts a dozen CNC machines, I have another little project in mind that will require machining I can't do myself.

Did that Sargent ever show up? I'm starting to get worried, I know sometimes packages get re-routed and take a tour of this beautiful country of ours, but I'm pretty sure it's been at least two weeks since I sent it.

*Johnnyblot* I already had that thought and tried, but that rod seems pretty well stuck. I couldn't get enough of a grip on the brass adjuster with my fingers to get it out, thought about getting out the pliers and doing some serious damage to a perfectly good adjuster, but that will be last resort.

My sincerest condolences on your loss, bloody muppet indeed.

*Bandit* Tote and knob look awesome, I really like the look of the black walnut. The #5-1/2 blade showed up a couple days ago, a perfect match to the original. Haven't had a chance to try out your claim of ready to make shavings out of the box, but it sure looks and feels like it will. Thanks again.


----------



## donwilwol

Lucas, no Sargent parts yet. Good ol' reliable USPS.

There are 2 more things you can try to get that stubborn bolt out.
1. wrap a rag around it and grip it with vise grips. Work the vise grips back and forth and see if it loosens.

2. Get a piece of really strong string. For a bolt that small probably 8 or 9 inches long with a loop in the end. Wrap the string around the bolt then stick a small screw driver through the loop. As you turn the string will tighten onto itself and hopefully force itself to stop turning. You could get really serous and glue it to it, heat will remove the glue after. I've used this method to remove stuck gun barrels from actions with out harming either.


----------



## bandit571

Random shots from the Pole barn Woodshop:









KK7 driving along Pine Ave.









Bailey #6 (smooth bottom)Type????









Franckein Plane #6c









Union #5A, a stanley #5-1/2 size..









Yep, that is a Stanley Handyman 1204….









and the Parts Plane, a Sargent? #4 size. Family portraits, anyone???









The Biggums, a #8c, a KK7, a Bailey #6, and a #6c (Franckie?)









The Jacks, a #5A, and a pair of #5s…









My collection of #3, and #4s . and the little people..









See anybody you know???


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, congrats on 15,800. It appears that's the last milestone the epic thread will be the first to cross on LJs. Discussion of coffee and medication and 'Good Morning' will take the place of handplanes. So be it! Here's to the workhorses of hand tooling!


----------



## lysdexic

Bandito - you sir have amassed a significant army of planes there.

Ryan - you told me so. That piece that was working on so late last night was supposed to be two rebates on each side that I would Rip down the middle. It was well thought out. The piece started out as an unmilled cut off and, in order to enhance my galoot ness, I 4 squared the piece using scrub, 5, 7.

Short story long the fence slipped. I didn't notice. The rebates were too wide to use a 2 pieces. So, I had to start over on another piece.

Therefore, posts now roughened with 150 grit paper.

You told me so.


----------



## carguy460

Wards Master…still not done, but a milestone completed…tote and knob finished (almost):




































Apparently the rumors are true that bare steel rusts immediately…I had done quite a bit of work on the plane sides a week or so back, and work got in the way so I havent finished that yet…well you can see some surface rust now on the sides, looks like I need to just git-r-done and get some wax on that sucker! Maybe someday I'll post a picture of this thing completed and making shavings…if that day ever comes!


----------



## racerglen

Jason, Autosol (an automotive polish) works great for that ..


----------



## Bertha

Nice, Jason! Glen, I charge my powerstrop with Autosol. I love that stuff.


----------



## racerglen

It's a marvel isn't it !
Dang clever those Germans, I think it's been around since the 1920's ?


----------



## lysdexic

I recently "discovered" the maroon 3M scotchbrite pads. I am now a big fan of these to remove light rust.


----------



## Bertha

I've ruined some stuff with the green one. Maroon me like.


----------



## racerglen

Maroon good !
Random Bob Kaune offering..









Stanley No.171 Door Trim Router Plane


----------



## bandit571

When a plane comes into the shop looking like this..









Sometimes a Green hooked onto a palmsander is the only way









Both pictures are of a $5 Union #4G…...


----------



## Bertha

What on Earth is that, Glen? Tongue and groove router plane, lol?


----------



## racerglen

OOPS..
Post edited, it's a Stanley No.171 Door Trim Router Plane


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,43415,43439&p=67014

Autosol is your friend, yeah buddy.


----------



## chrisstef

HMmmm autosol you say …. ima have to pick me up some of that good stuff.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, that #171 is a contraption!

Bandit, that's an amazing resurrection.

I have a shop rag / towel that I use to wipe off my planes after every session. It's soaked up enough WD40 at this point that I don't spray the tool unless it's especially damp from sweat (happening just a bit in this heat, though). Tools don't rust, so something is working…


----------



## RGtools

Scott, Just so you don't ahve to flogg yourself again allow my to let you know now what the second mistake you will make with that tool will be….

Measure your width of cut from the outside of the blade wich projects slightly from the body…not the outside of the body. I had to recalibrate the baselines on my toolchest by 1/64" because of this error..not a big issue on a carcass, but on a fitted drawer it would have been tragic.


----------



## Brit

When do we get a progress shot of your toolchest then Ryan?


----------



## Brit

Guys check out David Barron's toolchest. Gotta love that piston fit.


----------



## Dcase

I am a few days behind here… Smitty with the Dovetail plane… WOW…. Thats gonna be a hard one to beat…

Still catching up but check this gimmicked up plane out….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/stanley-bailey-sweetheart-wood-plane-VINTAGE-NICE-NO-RESERVE-/120950775533?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c293a5eed#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## RGtools

Soon as I remember to bring the camera into my shop Andy. I have enought to pictures to do a nice little write up when I am done….but I keep forgetting to post them whe I am home. So I guesss it is a two pronged problem.

Halfway through dovetailing the shell in case you are curious.

Looking forward to watching the video.


----------



## lysdexic

Andy - just the look of pride on his face. I wonder if I will ever make something of that quality.


----------



## Brit

You already are Scott


----------



## lysdexic

Ha, you are a funny man. I wish. I do want to get this bench done so I can move on to a smaller, more delicate project. I promised my wife that I would make her a cabinet for her necklaces. I'd like to do something understated and Krenov inspired. If anyone here has ideas or examples let me know.

*Smitty* - I was thinking about you last night (that doesn't sound right) and was wondering how your #62 was working out.


----------



## lysdexic

*Andy* - just so you don't get jealous, I was thinking about you too. I/we all know about your braces, saws, and the workmate. However, I don't have a friggin clue what planes you possess. You have done such a spectacular job with the tools that you have restored. I wonder if you turned your attention toward planes.

Knowing you, you probably have a full set of Norris panel planes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scott - not using the #62 at all, to tell the truth. Planes have mostly been in the till, with only the jointers getting work lately. But there will be a time. Right now my opinion of the #62 is that's it not an effective smoother (too long) no matter what grain it's up against, and the A2 iron (LN) is very, very hard and that has limited by ability to camber it much…


----------



## lysdexic

I have been a little disappointed with the utility of my #62 as well. It sure is cool looking. I haven't put the time/effort into cambering a BU iron yet. I use the crap out my #7 and 4 1/2. For jack type work I use my T11 #5.

So, I understand and thus why I asked the question.

Another thought - I wonder if the #62 is best served and its utility optimized with a toothed iron.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And you may recall I asked LN to create a custom toothed iron for me. They said yes first, then came back and said the iron wouldn't be thick enough to withstand grooving… (?)

I may ask again, because I think there's something there…


----------



## Brit

Scott - The planes are waiting for some love. Most people would not bother restoring my planes, just tune and use. I will restore them, but I'm not sure when I'll ge to them at the moment. My main smoother is a LN 4 1/2. Here are some of my other planes. I flattened the 607 and sharpened the iron so I could use it, but the others are as they arrived from ebay. Here are a few of the planes that I have so far. I have two more No. 4s, another No.5 and another 5 or 6 wooden planes of various sizes, including a toothing plane.



























































































I'm not going to blog about their restoration though, just do it and post the results.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks for sharing and that is a nice complement of planes. I am interested in your restore. My planes are in similar condition and we have discussed the appropriate level of restoration ad nauseum. Still, when you say restore are you meaning to the same level as your braces and saws?


----------



## Brit

I don't know yet Scott, haven't really given it a lot of thought. It won't be for a while. Once I finish sharpening all my saws, I need to do some woodworking. I can only take so much restoration work before I have to make something.


----------



## Dcase

Very nice looking planes there Andy… No further restoration needed.

Smitty/Scott- I have found my #62 useful for smoothing work as well as end grain work such as shooting. I posted a series of pics a few weeks ago of my 62 in action on some White Limba and it did a really nice job of smoothing it down. I had no issues with just the straight iron… Its not my do everything plane but I have found it to come in handy…


----------



## Bertha

Boy, Scott nailed it. I wasn't as impressed (and I was extremely impressed) with that tray sliding down as if on hydraulic, as I was with his expression.
.
I had a special day. A package from Doda (Don Yoda); and that's a #8 by him.
.


----------



## thedude50

Bandit, I am offering you again one last time then I will let dead dogs lie. I will sharpen some of your irons for you and will be very happy to do so .It is very difficult for me to watch you flounder day in and day out with a plane that would not cut cheese well. I am sorry if this hurts your feelings and I don't mean to offend you but your irons just aren't sharp and the results that you keep posting are making me cringe. I know you could not make a decent project with a plane that rips the wood apart into chunks. I am offering you a free step up just so I don't have to byte my tong anymore Please accept my offer and before you turn it down again ask the guys if they were you would they take my generous offer.

Scott I am very happy with the looks of your bench and I think your doing a bang up job way to show your moxey.

I forgot who it was as I was reading too fast but I am sorry about the hit on the Preston plane that hurt me way over here I feel your pain.

Andy Are you a big man I thought you were a average size Joe, a 4 and a half is a load of a smoother I have one and it is the beef of a smoother. Schwarz say he likes his no3 for smoothing. I like my 4 and 4 and a half about the same the no3 is kind of light for me but I am 6'4" and 270 How tall are you Andy


----------



## lysdexic

Al, did you get the small Veritas router? I sure could have used one last night. I was trying to fit my ledger strips into a 3/8' dado on the stretchers. The dados were cut with a dado blade and of course they are not flat. a 1/4" blade on a router plane would have been PERFECT.

Hmmm, the birthday is next week.


----------



## thedude50

Scott what 62 do you have


----------



## RGtools

For Andy

Latest pictures…although I am further along than this. I needed a panel gauge long enough to make these panels as wide as they could go. My normal one was a few inches shy. This panel gauge worked well and took about 15 minutes to slap together. And before you ask yes the playing card was to remove the slop because the fit on the dado was a touch loose.


----------



## lysdexic

Hey, check out my new tat


----------



## lysdexic

Dude - I have the LN version of the #62


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like a high quality tatoo. Kind of interesting how you can see into/through it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He even has a plane in the hand that's pulling up his sleeve. True galootness…


----------



## Brit

I thought of a very rude reply to that tattoo photo, but I'm not going there.

Thanks for the pics Ryan. Don't you just love it when you knock up a quick jig or tool that works well and saves the day? Did you see the video I posted earlier of David Barron's toolbox? Check out the piston fit.

Dude - I have a #3, #4 and #4 1/2, and a couple of wooden smoothers. I'm 5' 9" tall, but I don't see that height has got anything to do with whether you can use (or prefer) a particular size smoother. I mean I have a lot of Rob Cosman's DVDs and he appears to be shorter than I am, but he thinks the 4 1/2 is "king of the shop." If you use your body to plane (particularly your legs) and not just your arms, if your plane iron is sharp and if your bench is the correct height for planing, there shouldn't be a problem using any plane. At the end of the day though, I might prefer the #3 or #4 once I get them tuned up. Until that day comes, the 4 1/2 is king of the garden. )

Al - Is that another No.8 in addition to the one you broke the frog on? It looks sweet either way.


----------



## Johnnyblot

I'm 5' 6" and use a no. 5 1/2 for *everything*. I've just learned to handle it properly, it's no big deal! 
I have 3 off no,5 1/2, setup for planing, thicknessing & finishing. The Lie Nielsen is the 'Dogs Bollocks' but a little heavy after a long time. The Stanley's are much lighter.


I prefer the 2 3/8 blade with a slight camber (0.2mm). I use a 4 1/2 set for fine shavings, which again has the 2 3/8" blade. You get more work done in less time, which is what I need when dimensioning by hand.

I use a no. 3 & 4 which are nice, but I don't own a number 5. Don't really want one ( unless Don is gonna send me one of his

The Preston is my bad:-( I thought sharing would ease the pain somehow. It doesn't :-(

Scott- the Tattoo is brilliant, the absolute Dogs Bollocks.

Cheers guys
John


----------



## Brit

John - I agree the 4 1/2 can get a little heavy when used for prolonged periods. You have to put some welly into it sometimes, but it sounds like your plane setup is tickety-boo.

We could have secret conversations on here John and no-one else would have clue what we were talking about.


----------



## lysdexic

There are a number of theories regarding the origin of the expression "tickety-boo" (also sometimes spelt "ticketty-boo", tiggity-boo") meaning "all in order, satisfactory, as it should be." or " Everything is going fine"."Things are proceeding smoothly or quickly".
It appeared in the early 1920s, well before world war II, and was in general use by the 1940s. It is still used in UK by people of "a certain age" and therefore has become rather old fashioned.


----------



## Bertha

Scott, that little guy is a LN.
Andy, that's my same old #8. I only have one that's up and working. 
.
Doda's other present:
.


----------



## lysdexic

Just to keep things "ticketty boo" as should reference the above definition to wikipedia. It is not my work or knowledge.


----------



## bandit571

About like being "Copesettic"?


----------



## Mosquito

That would be an interesting tattoo… not something I would to, but still interesting.

-

My favorite smoother of mine is my #3 (seen below). The main reason right now, is because it's tuned, and sharpened… My #4 still isn't sharpened yet (I should really get on that…) I don't have a 4 1/2, or 5 1/2, but I would like to eventually…

-

Not sure about the secret conversations Andy, I watch a lot of Top Gear 

-

So, a friend of mine was traveling through from Fargo to North Eastern WI (about 500 miles, or 8.5-9 hours weather and traffic pending). Since he couldn't leave until after work, he rolled in here around 8:30 last night, and crashed here, instead of getting there at midnight. He wanted to be on the road by 6am, so I was up at 5:30 to help him get on the road (he has a sprained ankle, and my apartment building doesn't have an elevator). So he was on the way by around 6:30 and I ended up doing a morning work out, instead of going back to sleep 




























You can see the nice flat panel that was a result, and the pile on the floor


----------



## bandit571

A "Floor Show" from building a little TV Table….


----------



## donwilwol

Chris, I've got 2 - 5 1/2 Stanley for sale when your ready to own one let me know. I've finally found my type 11 so thats the one I'll keep.

Al, I can't wait to see that jointer all shined up. That going to be some boat building machine.

Johnny, I love the way you use the magnets. I've comment on that elsewhere, but its got such a neat (orderly *and* cool) look to it.

It looks like Chris found some of that magic poplar as well. Nice looking panel Chris! Or should I say, its tickety-boo.


----------



## Bertha

Don, that sucker is monstrous. I had no idea how large it would be. The little horned guy is a lot of fun. I tapped the iron down for a big shaving and it's a really comfortable little plane. I think I'm going to turn my attention to woodbodies for a while. I've got over half a dozen butchers now.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I have passed on a few butcher because i had these two. If you want some others in different sizes in the same price range just let me know. I'll be glad to pick 'em up and pass them along. I really wasn't planning to get rid of the big guy, but you'll enjoy it more than me. I'm not sure why, but the horned woods just don't do it for me. I know they work well, but I'm not crazy for them.

To be honest, I thought I had another butcher, but I can't find it. Maybe I was dreaming or maybe its lost in the mess. I was going to throw it in the box.

A tat of a LN #1 is a little over the top. I'm SO SO glad I stumble across some one who has the infliction worse than me from time to time.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Don. The outer pieces in that panel plane nicely, but boy is that middle section quite a bit harder than the outsides…

on the 5 1/2, thanks, but I'm trying to cut down on the extraneous expenses for a little while… have another large expense I need to save up for…


----------



## Bertha

eDon, keep an eye out for the Butcher woodbodies. I really liked the horned devils, yours is my first. I guess its that ECE thing, another plane I want but don't own. That little ECE block is what calls to me. I've got to buy a new car, so I've got to watch my wallet. That's the good thing about woodbodies…you can get one for the price of a hearty 4th meal at Taco Bell
.
Edit: speaking of which, when's the last time y'all have had a roast beef from Arby's? I hadn't had one in probably 15 years until WV lost power. Arby's was open and I was famished. Those little bastards are pretty good. Anyway, carry on.
.
Edit2: I didn't mean to call you eDon, although it's pretty appropriate I'm on a netbook with a keyboard the size of lysdexic's feet, if you know what I mean.


----------



## RGtools

Finally got to watch the video Andy. The piston fit is pretty impressive. I want to make sort sort of mobile toolchest when I am done with this monster and this gave me a few ideas so thanks.

The only thing I thought odd, were the gaps in the lid, it's a pretty design element but if you are trying to keep the dust of your nice tools I would think that would defeat your purpose. I guess if the gap land on the edge of your trays you could keep the design and still have a dust proof box…hmmn…


----------



## donwilwol

I got a gift in the mail as well yesterday.














































A 422 at 18"?? A broken frog (sargent 422 frogs are not a dime a dozen) A stanley blade. A broken sole (apparently again).

Challenge accepted. Thanks Lucas!!


----------



## donwilwol

I agree with Ryan. I didn't care for the open top. I liked the scalloped bottoms though.


----------



## Bertha

Don, you think that broken sole crossmember is even an issue outside of cosmetics? I always wondered why those things were cast. I guess for rigidity, to protect the long, flat bed? I'm looking forward to the restore.


----------



## Johnnyblot

Howay Andy- Ah hear ya marrah. But far best we divvant gan there eh! Cos Ye divvant tak proper like we de up here man. You being a soft southern Shandy drinka. LMAO
I'll hopefully catch that tool guy tomorrow at the car boot? You want me to get you one one of them 10' saws?


----------



## donwilwol

I was thinking the same thing Al. Dremel to clean it up and look like it was made that way.


----------



## Dcase

Don, When Lucas posted a picture of that broken base a while back I suggest to try using epoxy to fix it. I bet if you use a good metal to metal epoxy it will hold and be tough enough to sand and repaint… May not even know it was ever broke? I wouldn't dare put a lot of stress on it though..

Al/Chris- Nice action shots..

Bandit, You sure do put your planes to work.. Now go sweep up your floor! lol

So I decided to go to the local flea market today… I don't like to brag or anything but check out this mega cool plane I picked up..


















Its got an interesting cutter but I cant seem to get the darn thing to take any shavings…. Guess I will give this one to my 3 year old son…

No gold today… I walked out with a toy plane, a Stanley #51 spokeshave and two Disston D8's? with badly broken handles.

I would have passed on the saws but I got them for a buck each so I figured why not. I think I can fix the one handle but the other one is a bit to far gone for me. I am in no mood to make a replacement saw handle either. I will save them both for winter jobs…


----------



## Bertha

LOL Dan! I think your youngest just got a plane
.
Bandit, you've got to have your hand on a plane more than all of us combined. I mean, you're out there doing it while I'm talking about it. I really admire the fact that you take a ton of pictures. You really make this thread better for all of us; plane porn delivered daily


----------



## Brit

*Ryan & Don* - yeah I wondered about the gap in the lid too. First I thought the panel had shrunk, then I thought that maybe he just didn't have enough veneer. If you're quick though you can see that the article he wrote in Furniture and Cabinetmaker shows the gap in the lid too. Is it to let the air circulate? Who knows?

*John* - Two can play at that game me old china. Wot say we pop round the Jack. I'll stand you a pig and you can rabbit on about your teapots. We can 'ave some loop and tommy and be off before the dickory hits twelve.


----------



## Brit

By the way, just in case you were all wondering where I've been for last few hours (unlikely I know), I had to do my bit for queen and country. I got the call. When I asked why me, they said it was for services rendered to old rusty saws.


----------



## Brit

Dan - No shavings this time then?


----------



## Brit

Re: David Barron's toolchest. I felt sure someone would have asked about the gap on the lid in the comments on his YouTube channel, so I took a look and sure enough they had. Here is David's reply:

"The gaps in the﻿ lid are partly for looks, a variation on convention and also to allow a bit of air circulation. My workshop is very well insulated and has a heater and dehumidifier running, so it's nice enviroment for tools."


----------



## Johnnyblot

Fair do's Andy. I can speak it but I cannot spell it, so you win. We can share a couple of bottles of dog ( Newcastle Brown Ale) sometime and talk tpi till louse. 
Where'd you find the torch?
Cheers
John
Ps are you up for one of them saws?


----------



## Bertha

Nice torch, Andy. I like the VW bus shirt even better


----------



## Brit

We sold one of the marquees that we'd bought for the jubilee street party and drove to Portsmouth to drop it off to the buyer. On the way back we stopped for a bite to eat at Port Solent which is a lovely place to kill a few hours and look at the yachts. One of the yachts there was really old and had been around the world twice. It was in need of a total refit. They were raising money for it by asking people to make a donation if you wanted your photo taken holding the Olympic torch.

Did you know that each of the Olympic torch bearers have had to buy their own torch to the tune of £215. They were told that they are worth £495 with the Olympic Committee paying the balance. At first I thought that was a bit much to ask people to buy their own torch until I saw that they are selling on ebay.co.uk for upwards of £3500. That's a lot of Lie Nielsens ain't it? I should have done a runner.


----------



## Mosquito

Really, it's more like getting the *opportunity* to buy an Olympic torch…


----------



## Brit

John - Thanks for the offer, but I'm not up for one of those saws. a) I've already got enough backsaws for two lifetimes and b) I don't really like 10" saws. I prefer 9" dovetailers and 12" carcase saws.


----------



## Mosquito

While I'm waiting for some glue to dry, I got a delivery…




























A Sargent, a Union, and a Sandusky. Skew rabbet planes. Can't wait to give 'em a go…


----------



## Bertha

Dammit, Mosquito, is that you beating me out on all those molders?  I'm starting to assemble my collection. It's such a blast starting with the molders b/c 1) I know nothing at all about manufacturers and 2) they're relatively cheap. You just scored some beauties.


----------



## bandit571

I do have an old Astragal wood body that I still haven't got an iron for. Or a wedge. Thought about re-habbing it, still sitting on a shelf. Haven't even touched it since it went to the shop. Anybody want it?









I paid $2 for it last spring…









Just sitting on a shelf, unused….


----------



## StumpyNubs

I never thought I'd say this… but I am really thinking of buying a Stanley 193 Fibre Board Plane... I'm a sucker for old complicated parts in the original box, even if the plane is mostly useless…


----------



## donwilwol

stumpy, have I got a deal for you. A corrugated side craftsman #4 still in the box with the manual. Why the hell did I buy it. See your post above.


----------



## grizzman

i still cant figure out how to get to the end of the comments, i clicked on new, but it doesnt do it, so sorry for the lame post to get there


----------



## Bertha

Lol Don and Stumps When I got my first plane, I printed the entire Patrick's Blood and Gore (at work; don't tell). I punched it, bound it, and studied it every night until I fell asleep. It was imprinted upon me that I should hate fibreboard planes and resent Bedrocks. I clearly dismissed the latter, but the former took a bit of maturity. Having destroyed many valuable planes now, I can say with some authority that I want a fibreboard plane.
.
There, Stumps, I said it too.


----------



## Dcase

I planned on making a table for my Grandmother today but I got side tracked working on my #34… After restoring it I couldn't get the frog lined up even with the mouth (Probably because I ran that b*tch through the power planer). So I think by removing some of the material on the top of the plane it some how threw everything off. I could have tried using it with shims behind the iron for support but I didn't like that idea. I decided to plug all the mounting holes, line up the metal top where I needed it and then re-drill the holes. Did it work? I don't know yet I am taking a break


----------



## RGtools

^you are not the first of have done that Grizzman. Welcome to the bottom.


----------



## Dcase

Al, Early on I also used the Blood and Gore as my main reference (I actually still use as my main reference) and I hated all the planes he hated because… well… because..

I read that the Transitional planes were junk and the image of the jointer in the fire was imprinted in my brain. As time went on I actually got a few trans planes and my first experiences told me that Patrick was right with what he says about them but I kept messing with them and after I learned how to tune and set them properly I sang a whole new tune…

I actually just finished tuning up my #34 and even though it was a pain in the ass to get it where I wanted it, I still love the trans planes…

Here is a pic of the plane after I plugged all the mounting holes… I just drilled the holes out and filled with some Maple plugs I made.









Moved the metal parts up a little so that I could get the frog lined up where I needed it, drilled new holes, put back together and….


----------



## donwilwol

damn Dan, that's a beautiful plane!!!


----------



## Dcase

Thanks Don… Of all the trans planes I have this one had the neatest grain patterns.


----------



## Mosquito

Looks great Dan.

Al, those 3 were Buy-It-Nows, and they're Rabbets, but I would like some hollows and rounds, and some panel raisers…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, how I'd love a panel raising plane and some profile planes…


----------



## waho6o9

Beautiful shavings Dan, down right awesome. Thanks for the tip on the maple plugs
and resetting the metal body.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty check this out…....

Make your own panel raising plane with Bill Anderson

I bet they will have another class this year. So, plan a trip to the southeast. You can stay with Al.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I just drove through Al's beloved WV yesterday, he didn't welcome me at the border.


----------



## Dcase

Waho, Thats the first trans plane that I have had to move the metal top on. The problem was once I had it all restored and back together I couldn't get the frog to line up with the bedding in the wood body. With the frog pushed forward as far as it would go there was still a big open pocket between the frog and the iron bedding. I could have cut some shims to support that top part of the iron but the gap was big enough to where I wouldn't have been able to use the depth or lateral adjustment. So thats why I just decided to move the metal casting forward… The key to getting the trans planes to work well is to make sure the frog is set dead even with the bedding in the wood base. Even a small gap at the top or bottom of the iron will make a big difference, at least based on my experience.

I have used wood plugs in some of my other trans planes though. The older types that have the frog screws that go right into the wood. Many times those get stripped out and there is no better way to fix then drilling them out and plugging them… I have had some where prior owners tried to fix the stripped out holes and they ended up making bigger problems then before. For the life of me I don't get why they didn't think to just plug the holes. Did they not have plug cutters back then? I had one where someone tried fixing by inserting threaded inserts. That would have worked had they known how to properly insert the inserts. I also have had them where the guys tried fixing by just running longer frog screws in. I had one where the holes were so stripped out that the prior owner ran super long screws that went all the way through and came out through the sole. Rather then pulling the screws it looked like they just took a file to the ends that had poked through the sole…. All they had to do was take a few min and cut a plug….

Thats my rant for the night…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't care what Patrick says. I love transitional planes. And I was horrified by the photo of burning one. Blood and Gore indeed…


----------



## Bertha

Smit, that's simply because I didn't know!


----------



## alba

Smitty like this one.

A SKEW MOUTH BADGER PLANE 16 1/2" LONG By ( A.FAIRCLOUGH & Co ) OF LIVERPOOL


----------



## 33706

*Dan*: That #34 is a work of art…I'm still trying to get my hands on a #33 or #34 too, they just don't ever turn up around here. *Smitty*: I have yet to see a panel-raising plane, but I expect to see one on eBay, or maybe I'll have to make one from a transitional?


----------



## donwilwol

Panel Raising Plane., http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/27495


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jamie / Stumpy - that's it! And Don's example, too. Don't link to his build also includes my panel raising with a #78, and we all know Paul Sellers does it with #4 smoother. (That last phrase doesn't read right… oh, well.) But for woodies, I'm not all over the fancy ploughs. It'd be a panel raiser that'd get me to reach for the wallet if I ever had the opportunity. In the meantime, it's the cast iron moving fillister.

Al - didn't want to give you the opportunity to load and level.


----------



## Mosquito

Interesting Don, thanks for the link. I may look into something like that at some point. The wooden moving fillister plane that I just got may end up with an additional angled fence, and a depth stop to perform a similar task until then. Otherwise, I made an angled fence for my #45, but the flat blade isn't the easiest to push through all that wood.

It doesn't have the step down like a normal raised panel, but I did this with my cheap new Stanley block, and a #3 smoother









But now that I have a few rabbet planes, I might have a go at making the step down with the #45, and then using the rabbet plane to do the angle down


----------



## donwilwol

There's endless ways to raise panels. Probably not a popular option here, but I still like the 3 hp shaper method.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chris - that's nice raised panel door w/ hand planes of any kind.


----------



## Dcase

Don, don't feel bad I use my table saw for raised panels….


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Smitty.

It's either handplanes, or router for me. My router is at my parents', and my handplanes are in my apartment, so handplanes wins for me  That and I don't think I'd fire up the router table in my apartment even if it was here anyway… I don't have a garage (it's shared underground parking, and I don't have an outlet), which probably contributes to my hand tooling, not complaining. If anything I'm glad for it.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice raised panel Mos, good skill set you have there.


----------



## bandit571

A blog of mine, about a certain #6c.. From a crash landing









to a re-birth..









From the Re-hab Center of Central Ohio..









A few more stories in there???


----------



## LukieB

My random Sunday offering for you guys, actually spent today working with hand planes and not on them.
I bought a number 8 awhile back. I initially said I didn't want or need one of these, but you know…slippery slope. Plus I got a great price, couldn't say no. I haven't finished the restore yet, but the blade is sharp.








The shavings look really small in this shot, but it's just that this thing is a beast, this is 2 pieces of 3/4 clamped on edge in the vise.








And just a shot of what the floor looked like after a pleasant day in the shop!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, nice job as usual! Tools that find their way to you and Don have a much better life than otherwise possible. Good so see, well done!

How 'bout a random Sunday Nite pic?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lucas - Congrats on the #8, and welcome to the Man's World of Jointers. Once you go #8, it's hard to turn to anything else!  Nice pics!


----------



## mochoa

I bought this guy a while back, Its a small panel raise as far as I can tell. I haven't gotten around to sharpening it up and giving it a proper try yet though. Its not clear in the pic but it has a skewed iron but no fence.


----------



## mochoa

this pic is a little better.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur, If you don't have time for that guy, you need to send it to me to check over…


----------



## mochoa

;-), I know its a shame, it deserves better. I tried it out on some poplar but it hasnt been sharpened. I have a theory that this plane in conjunction with a rabbet on the end of a panel may work nicely.

In the meantime, here is my random Sunday work: some Jatoba (courtesy of Brandon W) shavings from the deadman I'm working on. This is my #4 with the 10degree'ish back bevel.


----------



## ITnerd

Nice 8 there, I fell in love with my 8 sized jointer when I flattened my crappy bench, which I will not show off in the company of Lysdexic or Maurico.  Smitty, your plane collection is causing me some serious palpitations, have you shown a family shot lately? I love the lines of that T&G plane.

And Mauricio - I have never seen a panel raiser like that before. I would almost call it a badger plane, but in the last shot the sole of the plan looks angled, which would make me beleive it is actually a small fenceless panel raiser. Any markings you can find? A really really nice find… rare to be sure. For the record, shipping it to me would be cheaper than Smitty  Lets see that guy in use!

Thanks for making my Sunday night with the random planes, gents.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Does anyone here have a #10 rabbet plane? An exotic, by chance, ie: the #10 1/4? Just curios.


----------



## ITnerd

Just a regular #10 here Smitty, handy for the larger rabbets but I've only used it a few times. I'll try to get a pic up tomorrow.


----------



## mochoa

Nerd, your the local expert on such planes if I remember right! It has a "FF" stamped on the front and also what looks like the owners stamp "Moseley Latte Mutter". The iron is stamped R.Hildick. Any of that mean anything to you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chris, thanks. My arsenal isn't as varied as I'd like, but it's getting there. The T&G is awesome, and tonight I was looking at the 'bay and saw a #49 went with a couple other non-notables for a total price around $44 bucks. Urgh… Shoulda took the chance on that one. Someday.

No family pics lately. I did snap a line-up of my then-set of bench planes. It's old, looks like the #5 1/2 is missing, and I upgraded the orange logo planes (#3 and #7) T15s to T13 versions.










I'll pay shipping, Maur. Gotta get that tool outta Georgia to ensure it gets use.


----------



## mochoa

Correction "Moseley Late Mutter"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rats, Photobucket decided to crop… Tried to re-up, not good either (refresh, it helped). Need to do a new line-up anyway, but can't tonight so what's there will have to do. A group pic of exotics would be interesting.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, your right, but it is well kept until I'm ready to raise something.

I dream of having one of those T&G planes one day. Have you ever tried using it to joint pieces at 90 degrees?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hmmmm… No, haven't tried that. Haven't tried it cross-grain, for that matter. Doubt the short-length, non-cut part of the end being worked would avoid splintering apart, but maybe with heaving scoring ahead of the cut with the marking knife…


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, I was thinking along the grain. I saw a PW article where he cut the goove in back of a face frame and the tounge on the side of the cabinet if that makes sense.


----------



## Dcase

Lucas, your 8 looks good, it will give you a good work out…

Mauricio, Looks like that back bevel is working out… Do you notice a difference when using it compared to no back bevel?

Smitty, I have a #10 but its not been used yet. The iron was all used up and I have not got a replacement yet. Its at the top of my list for the next Woodcraft order I make.

I suppose I will share a random photo… Making table out of some red oak..


----------



## lysdexic

WOW. Smitty can I borrow some money.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scarce-Stanley-64-Low-angle-Butcher-Block-Plane-Corrugated-Iron-PTAMPIA-Plane-/261052459813?_trksid=e11010.m444&_trkparms=algo%3DCRX%26its%3DI%252BC%252BS%26itu%3DSI%252BUA%252BLM%252BLA%26otn%3D5%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D801633055315197659&_qi=RTM839985#ht_2094wt_689


----------



## Mosquito

Scott, I seem to remember that, or a nearly identical listing not too long ago…

Smitty, is that a pair of #3s in your line up? For whatever reason it doesn't look like the same size as the one next to it (if it is). It is 8, 7, 6, 5, 4 1/2, 4, 3, 3, 2… right?

My lineup is 7, 6, 5, 5, 4, 3, 2. One of the 5's is a Keen Kutter K5. I've also got another hodgepodge Stanley #4 that I picked up, but it hasn't seen any action yet.

Here's my random for Sunday:









Got the door done yesterday, and got the rest done today. Hand cut dovetails on the 4 sides, and then I used 1/4" dowels in oak, and poplar to hold in a back piece, and to ensure the dovetails don't work apart. So far the only glue in it is between the 3 pieces I glued together to make the panel…

If I were any good at wooden hinges, I would probably do that for the door, and do it with out a single mechanical fastener, but as it stands I intend to use metal hinges and a handle of some sort bolted to the top.


----------



## bandit571

Working a few planes the other night, wound up making a small, simple table for the GrandBRAT'S TV….









Just some Beech for the top, and aprons…









and I used some planes to taper four Pine legs. Just playing around with the old Planes….


----------



## thedude50

I just want to tell you guys I will share my side of the story and things are not like they are saying YOU all remember way back in this thread when Arlin stiffed me on the 602 it is back there like thanks giving time when i posted the 602 for sale tpw s planes were appraised today and will be shipped by Tuesday as I have to put good totes on each of them I am just that kind of guy. I believe you would all hold judgement till i speak up and I will I am just to tired tonight and am very angry.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Brit

Since I am in a wheelchair I have been using planes like the japaneese do. I can use the 4 1/2 and 5 1/2 but pull them towards me and I get really nice shavings. It is really hard to push a plane in a wheelchair and I find that the heavy planes add weight to make the pulling better.

You should try it sometime it works pretty good, however, after 20 minutes or so I get very tired physically, but that is from injury from the bombing.

Arlin


----------



## Bertha

^lol, Scott. I know we're all smoking the plane crack, but that's a bit bold. Not to disrespect a BU but you're into new PM2000 territory there.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

*Chris*, there may be a couple threes, but there is a two that should be in the pic, and a #5 1/4… Everyone needs a new family phote update every once in awhile.

-Nice table build, *Bandit!* I've done tapered legs with planes before too, and was amazed how friggin' easy they were to do! :=)

-*Maur* - Oh! Yeah, that 90 degree thing is how I did the back panel on the Roubo Cabinet. It wasn't a problem at all / worked well.

-*Scott*, I passed the hat on the Epic Thread a week or two ago for that plane, so it's been spoken for. Now, if I could back up the claim with actual $....


----------



## mochoa

Chris that chest looks amazing man, great work! Is that a wall cabinet.

Smitty, just revisited the blog, that cabinet came out soooo nice! The #48 looks like a lot of fun.

Dan, I dont have a non backbeveled #4 to make a side by side comparison but I'm sure it takes a little more effort to push. I actually bought another blade to use w/ no back bevel but I haven't sharpened it yet.


----------



## RGtools

The dovetails are looking a ton better Chris. What is the cabinet for?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, what is that cabinet gonna hold? Maybe that #64 butcher block plane?


----------



## DaddyZ

Garage Sale Finds this weekend !





































All for only $ 5 !!!!!


----------



## DaddyZ

Brit - Just holding a torch must have been an Honor, Atlanta Games Torchrun Came through my hometown, Like you said they make you buy your own Torch. Half a dozen people or so in town got to run with one….


----------



## donwilwol

DaddyZ, I just restored a Defiance just like that. They are pretty good users. My only real complaint is the cheezy lateral adjustment. Everything else is completely Sufficient for smoothing.

Nice finds.

I picked up a nice type 16-17 Stanley #4 with nice rosewood and in good shape.


----------



## DaddyZ

Alas Don I probably will just shelf it, as I do some Collecting & I already have a 4 sized User…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^There's that 'C' word again! Crikey!


----------



## Dcase

Dude, I read your last comment a few times and I am puzzled. I have no clue what you are talking about, its like the comment just came out of nowhere. Whats going on?

Smitty, What 'C' word?........ Collecting?


----------



## Bertha

Dan, he's referring to a beef in another thread. Dude, I love you, man; but lets not bring real life into this fantasy thread. I get enough of real life in real life.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Mauricio, RG, and Smitty… I slowed WAY down, and took my time with the dovetails, I think I spent about a half hour on each set (pins and tails). On the last one I was to the point of almost having them fit off the saw, but they didn't because of my own "play it safe"-ness…

I started laying out the internals last night, so it's nearly finished… I don't think it's going to be a wall hanging thing (I might make it one later, maybe with french cleat). I don't want to put any holes in my apartment walls, and I don't think 3M strips will hold it…

As for what it's going to hold… here's a peak at the test fitting


----------



## donwilwol

DaddyZ, nothing wrong with shelfing it. I've restored mine (I say restore, its pretty much just clean up), but doubt I will ever use them.


----------



## donwilwol

Chris, that's a great box. I like the family photo in a box. Just be prepared to build more boxes 

Al, amen to the real life statement. How's the leg coming along?


----------



## Dcase

I usually don't read many of the threads so I don't know a lot of what goes on here outside this thread.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Don. It's not the full family, but a fair amount. The idea with this box, was to put a handle on it, and make it a "travel" box. As such, it's only intended to hold a few planes that I might use. Jointer, Jack, and a few smoothers. Since, for now, the rest of my stuff is at my parents' place, I'd like to be able to bring some planes back and forth when I go up there, with out having to make 10 trips up and down the stairs in my apartment to load all of them…


----------



## DaddyZ

Doda ^(Don W Yoda),thanks Al

At some point in time I will probably restore it, But it will be A lot colder Outside before I do…


----------



## bandit571

My #5 base arrived this morning, now I'm off Part Hunting this week. Base takes the third style frog that Stanley came out with. Frog has a notch where a square sectioned rib comes through. I have my sights on a "Parts Plane", or two. One will be a back-up, in case the other is out bidded. I am not going through the bidding wars on this project.


----------



## DaddyZ

WOW!!

Loadup is a little slow this morning…..


----------



## donwilwol

yea, my wife gave me the look a few days ago when I said I had a few planes to restore but was saving them for a winter project. So I understand!!

Glad you mentioned the slow load up. I just got a new modem and was starting to swear at it, but notice all other web sites were fine.


----------



## Mosquito

Agreed… the pulse seems to be a few posts behind, and getting confused


----------



## racerglen

Try it (this web page) with an antique "upgraded" 486

;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice work Chris. That family shot is great.


----------



## DaddyZ

Sorry Chris that box is to small….Send it to me & build another one !!!!


----------



## Dcase

Daddyz- I also have that same Stanley plane… Like Don said its not all that bad of a user. I have used mine a few times.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Tony

DaddyZ, it's not too small, it's just sub-compact ;-) I might just have to make a second one to carry with the other hand to balance it out


----------



## DaddyZ

Good Thinking!!!!


----------



## Bertha

I would like to stop for a moment to acknowledge Dan as the shaving photo master. The man simply delivers and I love it. He handles the, "pics or it didn't happen" law quite well, as there's little doubt left what's going on in his shop. 
.
Don, thank you for asking! I don't get to whine about my leg too much recently. I'm surprised to say that it's going better than I imagined. The hypersensitivity I whined about is nearly gone, I can wear a sock (small victories), and I can move it pretty well with some exceptions. A man gets used to walking; misses it when it's gone. This is the first piece of hardware that I can actually SEE under the skin. Lysdexic can learn us, but I think at least one plate is thicker than I imagined from the xray. I'm still gimped up, but thankfully, I was a pimp before a gimp. I'll get by


----------



## ITnerd

Mauricio, sorry about the late response - I'm recovering from a 2 week trip, just got back home and cashed out early.

I beleive you have an late English Mosely plane, with an exceptional Iron it it. Heres a quote from Larry Williams (of Old Street Tool fame) on OldTools regarding Hildick iron.

The Hildick stamp, in various forms, was one of the earliest English stamps to be found on irons. The stamps found on the earliest English plane irons are Bennet Probatum Est, Hildik (that's how it was spelled
on the early ones) and Robert Moore. Then there was Hildick, Aaron Hildick, I. & H Hildick, John Hildick, R Hildick and T Hildick. As near as I can tell they're all Birmingham iron makers and they're found in planes from Wooding and before to early Moseleys.

He goes on to mention its some of the better steel he's come across.

Mosely late Mutter is an late 19th C-early 20thC maker (1878-1904) maker per Goodman in "British Planemakers from 1700". I don't think the mark/maker is exceptionally rare, but I do think that particular plane is an uncommon one to find, especially in such good condition. I personally would keep it under my pillow, but I have been deemed to have hand plane issues.

I don't have the book in hand so I can't be sure, but that may have replacement wedges for both the iron and the nicker. Does nothing to its usability, and makes it a little easier to use without worrying about damaging a hierloom.

Have fun with that one,


----------



## Bertha

Chris knows his friggin planes. I'm so happy he's here. Don't get caught by the missus with a plane under your pillow. In West Virginia, that's adultery. Goats and sheep are fair game, though
.
http://www.wvgazette.com/News/201105020871
.









.
Man, I love my job


----------



## mochoa

Al: LOL, how do you get high on bath salts?

Chris thanks for that info, pretty fascinating. The plane is in very nice shape except for the fact that some yahoo seems to have stapled a price tag onto the bottom of it in the past. I need to figure out how to pull out a piece of broken staple from the sole while causing the least damage. Maybe I'll just drive it a little deeper with a nail set or something.

Do you have any idea of the best way to use it? Should I cut a rabbet where the panel inserts into the frame before using this plane? Is this used with a nailed on fence or do you just use your fingers as a fence?

I agree with Al, nice to have you hear as our resident expert on molders.


----------



## bandit571

THAT is almost as ugly as this:









OR, maybe this?









But, at least I can clean mine up…









to the point where they are allowed in my house..









since they won't leave a stain on my carpet…









Ok, back to the regularly scheduled programming….. ( whatever that was…)


----------



## mochoa

Oh and Dan, I agree you do make the best shavings and take the best picture. I take it your are in the no camber on the smoothers camp?


----------



## chrisstef

Nice family photo there of a fine productive young man …. wow …. and you thought the tweakers were bad? What ever happened to some good ole crack lol.


----------



## Dcase

Thanks Al. I don't know if I would go as far as calling me a master but if you insist. 

I love seeing all the shop pics and pics of planes on here and thats why I post so many myself. Taking the photos of the shavings is another hobby on its own. I wish I had a good quality camera to use.

Here is a shaving shot from my LN #102 that I recently took. I had just sharpened the iron and I always take a couple test passes on a piece of scrap and this is also when I usually take the photos. 









I this this is about as fine as a shaving as this plane can take.


----------



## Mosquito

Impressive Dan


----------



## DaddyZ

Why is that plane Smoking ??


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, you do have a way of constantly raising the bar.


----------



## mochoa

Damn!


----------



## lysdexic

How many people in the world do you think see that picture and say "Gawd that's purdy!"

Al, I am not talking about your mugshot.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, and all, do any of you use a small hammer to adjust your blades laterally for ultra fine tuning on your metal planes? I've seen The Schwarz do this on a video and I've tried it. I have to say I kind of like it especially on smoothers


----------



## LukieB

Dan, looks like it's time to dust the cobwebs off your 102, wait…..holy crap those aren't cobwebs? Good show man!


----------



## waho6o9

Dan is the unequivocal master of the gossamer shave, and as Don W correctly points out,
he does have a way of constantly raising the bar.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=69741&cat=51&ap=1

New products from Lee Valley


----------



## Mosquito

Would those work in a #45?


----------



## lysdexic

waho6o9,

Do you have one of these?


----------



## mochoa

Have you guys read about Schwarz' experiment with chipbreakers? http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/more-experiments-with-chipbreakers


----------



## waho6o9

No Scott, I don't have one of those nice Veritas planes. They sure look nice.


----------



## Bertha

I rest my case with Dan, the man. Scottie, you've got those Veritas don't you? I'm about to pull the trigger on them. I just lost my a$$ on a fine set of 45 irons, no box, just irons.


----------



## lysdexic

No, no. I have the skewed rabbet/ moving fillister. I really don't know the difference. However, I realize that have no means to plow a groove other than my table saw.

Some day soon I will get a plow plane. Right now I am beginning o watch 45's on the bay. Any pointers?

You have a wonderful #45. In fact, I think it is one of your first posts here on LJ's. Why, do you need these new, shiny, two-tone, modern planes for?


----------



## RGtools

I like the 50 better than the 45 if you are going vintage. It's a less fussy tool for groove work Scott.

Of course. I would rather have a DL Barrett bridle plane…but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## thedude50

scott I have a 46 it is skewed and has blades i can get you a price if you want i am selling it for a friend


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's an amazing LN shaving, Dan… simply amazing.

Had to grin on the amount of moxy this group has re: the bachelorette. my #1 show to not watch, but it's definitely in the top three with the rest of the family so it's hard to avoid. jef was a might too soft, emily high maintenance. And like Al said, the bottom line is wonderment re: the folks that volunteer to put themselves out there on TV in that way.

What to watch for when buying a #45? Just know that EVERYONE is looking for parts for their #45. So if you can find one with all the essentials (main casting, center skate and outside fence, depth stop, all nickers, beading stop (this one I'm looking for) and both sets of fence rods, it's good. Then there's the dozen pairs of thumbscrews that each could be missing…


----------



## Bertha

Lol, Smit. I couldn't get past Jef's hairdo, lol. 
.
The trick is to find a 45 with no box and most of the cutters. I've spent a bunch of money on cutters and I still don't have a complete set. I agree with RG about the #50; it's also a helluva lot lighter.


----------



## thedude50

Al, it depends on what a full set is to you. they came early with about a dozen cutters and the late models came with like 22. but there are closer to 60 if you can find the odd ones to oges and the other edge cutters. I have lots of 45s I even have one that is missing it just disappeared with 12 cutters my wife denies tossing it. I am fit to be tied and then all the crap on here yesterday. I tell you people will lie and play the victim these days no one has any balls. well except you Al .


----------



## ITnerd

Al, amen to that - I try to be reasonable and leave them on the nightstand, althought I will admit to cuddling with the #2 I got from Lance a few months back.

Dan, that shaving is phenomenal, you really have become an expert in dialing these suckers in. I let out a 'oooOOooo' on a work call that had people wondering what I was looking at.

Mos, when you said that was your travelling case, i was struck with a vision of you walking down the street with that thing on a briefcase handle. That is PimpStar.

Personally, I am fit to be tied, I couldn't find a good Sandusky plane I 'needed' on Ebay so I had to actually use one I had. Here's the first working shot of my Sandusky 132 plow, also my first attempt at jig-free sharpening. Not too shabby, this beech will get trimmed into a frame to hold a piece of quartersawn oak for a box lid:










Notice my fancy plane hammer in the background, a scrap of persimmons I dug out of the bin - still waiting on a trip to harbor freight to pick up that hammer that Mauricio showed us. I'm definitely no Dan (in hand tool skill or photography), but here's the obligatory shavings closeup:










Took a little getting used to, the big fence on these guys definitely helps keep things on track. Once I got the fence squared, it was an easy plane to adjust - a few taps and it was good to go. A reminder for beeswax - it seemed tough to keep going, until I remembered to wax the rail and fence, and then I almost shot it off the board across the shop. Fun times 

Mauricio, for your panel raiser, I would try just clamping or tacking down a batten (fancy word for straight piece of scrap) and see how she does. The nicker tells me that it was meant to do the starting cut - if it was built to start in an existing rabbet, I dont think it would need it. What a jewel.

I have been wanting a mini panel raiser so badly, I am about to convert one of my duplicate molders into one. I just cant bring myself to spend the coin on Philly planes hot little number.


----------



## thedude50

Speaking of wax I normally use my turning wax on my planes. it is pretty hard and don't look like the wax that rob uses on his planes or saws. I want a recommendation on the best wax that I can go get at the store. I don't want to go order it from a woodworking site. I want it tonight where do I get the best wax for saws and planes. and what is it called.


----------



## thedude50

Also for all you Plane Junkies I have a very special pre lateral no8 with a Stanley rule and level Iron and a Baily Patent chip breaker this sucker is old as dirt it is not a modern hand plane I have it at 140 years old the asking price is 150


----------



## Mosquito

Ha, ITNerd, that is almost the idea, actually. (re: *Mos, when you said that was your travelling case, i was struck with a vision of you walking down the street with that thing on a briefcase handle. That is PimpStar.*)

I was going to put a handle on the top, and was slightly tempted by the "luggage handle" that I saw at the store. Haven't decided on hinge(s) yet… was thinking about maybe doing a continuous hinge, on the entire side

-

On the #45, I got mine with a set of 20 cutters in the original wooden boxes they came in (I guess I'm missing 2?) There's also a #45 that's "for parts" on craigslist near me, and I was thinking about picking it up… it looks fairly complete, but has only one cutter (the one that's in it)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

wax that's applied is planed off when all is said and done, so it just don't matter what you use. I had a candle that was so soft, it was reducing itself to a mound sitting in the shop. So I brought it to the house and melted it in a crudely fashioned dbl boiler (alum. pie pan in a skillet of water), let that cool then cut it into chunks. It's my plane wax, more than enough for my lifetime. FWIW.

Al, his hairdoo reminded me of Cameron Diaz' problem in Something About Mary…


----------



## ITnerd

Laughing Smitty. That article was another highlight of my morning. Makes me miss the good old days, when the only thing that died when kids got high was bags of Fritos. If that dude answered his door in womens clothes, I don't think I would have needed to go in to tell you there was a dead goat inside. im-jus-sayin.

Get some…sour cream and onion chips, with some dip, man. Some beef jerkey, some peanut butter. Get some Hagen-Dagz ice-cream bars. A whole lotta of chocolate. Gotta have chocolate, man. Some popcorn, pink popcorn. GRAHAM CRACKERS!!! Graham crackers with the marshmallows. Little marshmallows with little chocolate bars and we'll make some s'mores man. Celery, grape jelly, Captain Crunch with the little crunch berries, pizzas, we need two big pizzas, man, everything on 'em, water, a whole lotta water and…....Funyuns.


----------



## bandit571

Did a bit of re-work on a #4 tonight…









Cleaned things up a might, re-rusted the chip breaker. Tried out a new stone I got today, a purple looking arkansas stone. Did a quick and very dirty re-sharpening of the iron. Tried it out..









Edge grain shot. Noticed the iron was moving around, found the bolt to hold the levercap was bottomed out, before it tightened on the cap. WE can fix that…









Yep, this is a UNION #4G. The one I've been "showing off" as a rehab. Finally got the iron to stay putwhile I took a few swipes on the Poplar test track.









Just playing around on the Porch….


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I got a cool little push drill in the mail today. Man, did that cute little sucker make me smile.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Most excellent news, my friend! I'm thinking you're in the right neck of the woods to find the other seven fluted bits that are supposed to be with it!  It works, that much I know. Used it to pre-drill the holes on the bottom boards of my chest refurb.


----------



## thedude50

smitty i tried candle wax it is too soft and melts in the shop it was 110 out there today .

bandit you should pay someone other than your self to sharpen your planes


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well, then, get some AC so you can use candle wax… 

My shop is hot, too. Not sure why, but the stuff I have now holds up fine out there. Oh well.


----------



## thedude50

Not a bad idea Smitty but it is going to cost 5800 dollars for the same system mark put in his shop on the wood whisperer. ductless is the way to go for sure and It works good in shops because the fans a big and right by the condensers. I have to say I will try a different candle and see if it works I just thought there was something different


----------



## thedude50

we are almost to 16000 can you dig that no i wont count it down like the losers on stumps thread did but it is pretty cool none the less


----------



## JGM0658

bandit you should pay someone other than your self to sharpen your planes

Maybe you should worry about honoring your commitments instead of worrying about how other people sharpen their irons, huh?


----------



## bandit571

I'm doing just fine, doing my own "ironing" thank you. I guess one can see a edge from clear across the country? Don't think so. Some get very nice shavings on very well behaved wood. I have a lot of old "junk" boards to work with, mainly old BARN wood. I have yet to see a shaving from a so-called expert on sharpening, though. I have seen real experts and their shavings on here.


----------



## bandit571

A new stone arrived today, just have to flatten it to get it ready to go. Starting to get that mirror shine on the irons. Might have to schedule a day of two, and work over the rest of those old irons. Just making do with what I've got, that's all….


----------



## thedude50

dont coment on my posts I dont like you never have so dont coment on my posts


----------



## thedude50

bandit i have offered to save you and you decline like a fool. I have posted lots of photos of my shavings I actualy get shavings and you get chunks I have done everything but give you a plane and you would not know what to do with it if I gave it to you you are blind if you cant see your floundering and yet you post photos of a bad performing plane every day no one says a word they are all too nice IMHO someone should save you from your self Id send you a plane if you were gracious about it maybe you would learn what sharp is


----------



## bandit571

Hey Huckster, you somehow made the 16000 happen, just by you trying to con me. Comment on YOUR posts? Oh yeah, you bet I will. You wanted to play this way, and I NEVER back down from a good scrap. Bring it on, soony-boy.

And now that the Cartoon is over, back to the HANDPLANE threads.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Would you believe I didn't see a single handplane here?










A blacksmithshop, yes, but no planes… :-(


----------



## Mosquito

Can we keep the laundry in the laundry room please? I'm fine if you guys want to go back and forth on OT since it's your business not mine, but I don't care for it in here… Nothing personal towards anyone, mind you.

-

I got most of the internal pieces glued in place this evening, and got the magnets sunk and glued. In the pictures it's standing vertical, and they're holding the planes well. I even put my arm in the way so they couldn't fall more than just off the magnet, and tilted it beyond 90 and they stayed (as surprised as I was…)



















... I guess this box rules out any of the "A" Stanley's huh…


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty…how about a hoosier update?


----------



## thedude50

what is that place Smitty I don't recognize it


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, there is no update. That project sits on the assy bench in my shop, getting lots of neglect. Cherry kicked my *ss trying to do the lower sliding door, so I've walked away for awhile. It'll resurrect when I muster up for the next round… It'll be a real Phoenix, I hope!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mt. Vernon, Va! Geo. Washington's home.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like Mount Vernon, to me. Been a long time since I was there.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chris - I like! Gotta play with magnets someday. So versitile…


----------



## ShaneA

Sometimes a break does both parties good. Things seem to "come to me" with a break. Still look forward to see it all stocked up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

View from the back porch: 4,000 acres of park, to preserve the view that the General himself saw.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Me too, buddy, me too!


----------



## thedude50

never been there it is pretty large Washington had the bucks I see


----------



## thedude50

Mos I was not trying to fight with him I have been trying to help him for weeks and he is a heard headed old man who wont take the help maybe one of you can reason with him to get him a sharp plane for once so he can copy the blade and see how they are supposed to be. to me it is like watching a helpless duckling drown before it can swim. he thinks he is doing fine I feel tortured by watching him flounder


----------



## bandit571

Then don't look! Post something related to this thread. Show and tell time. Let's see what you can do with you stuff.

Been through this way too many times, and the answer is still "No, thank you" Let it go, sonny, let the old nag alone. Its been beat enough.









Just some fluff to get things back on track. Tired of being called a Fool by someone who also talks behind my back. Show the "improved irons at work" or STFU.


----------



## stonedlion

Nice work Mosquito! I should build a plane till for my growing collection.

I have entertained the idea of building one of these to house just hand planes and related materials.


----------



## bandit571

Now THAT is something I like!! I would like to find a plan for something like that.


----------



## stonedlion

Lee Valley offers a plan for it - http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=69603&cat=1,46158,56642

The original is a Hammacher-Schlemmer.


----------



## thedude50

here bandit this is what shavings are supposed to look like this is what you desire and will never get on your own


----------



## JGM0658

I think he was talking to me bandit. Now

Id send you a plane if you were gracious about it

Maybe you should send the one you were paid for before… ;-)

Now, just so that you don't confuse yourself into thinking that you are the only one who can make thin shavings, here are a couple of mine.



















These are from a #4 which is the only plane (IMO) that should be capable of making thin shavings so that you have a ready for finish surface.

Now, I am not a "professional" reviewer, I don't pretend to tell people how to do things and I try to mind my own business but you are just too much of an ass, if bandit is happy with his results, that is all that matters and you are no one to offer an opinion as to his success or lack of it. So why don't you go back an try to learn how to use your sharpening machines, maybe one day you will learn to sharpen in about 4 min per blade like I do.


----------



## bandit571

I think I'll look that plan up, thank you.

Sonny-boy, don't look any different than what I get out of mine. Yours are too thick, go look at real shavings, like Dan's. Otherwise….YAWN….


----------



## thedude50

Richard that scale had me for a minute till i clicked the plans link it looked like a jewelery box in the old photo I had no scale the big one will be perfect for my Anarchist tool chest I have found my box thanks for coming


----------



## JGM0658

Aww men, I just saw your shavings pics…..you really are no one to be criticizing…


----------



## LukieB

Jeez, nice vibe in here…It's like daddy just hit mommy at the dinner table and we're all still trying to eat dinner.
-Dane Cook
Seriously though, I think you guys should take it somewhere else. Not in this lovely fantasy thread of Al's.


----------



## bandit571

I keep trying to. Something keeps on keeping on. Tried out the iron I sent you yet?


----------



## thedude50

any one even bandit can get that good of shavings off of soft pine where is the hard wood


----------



## stonedlion

Dude, happy to help. I have been looking at that chest/bench on Lee Valley for a few days. SWMBO told me in no uncertain terms I am not to even think about buying the plans until she has the arbor I promised her.

So, looks I will be hard at work in the coming weeks on a new arbor to grace our front walk. Once that is knocked out I think the Hammacher-Schlemmer knock off from Lee Valley may be my Fall/Winter project.

Given my limited space it looks like a nice option to store hand tools and reduce clutter.


----------



## thedude50

bandit you never have had a shaving not one


----------



## thedude50

THANKS FOR THE PLAN RICHARD IT WILL MAKE A GREAT TOOL CHEST


----------



## Dcase

Thanks all for the nice comments on my shaving photos…

Mauricio, No, I don't put cambers on my smoothing planes.. What I do is hone them all straight and at the end of my honing I just put pressure down on each corner one at a time and hone for 15 or 20 sec… I learned that from watching Rob Cosman's videos on sharpening and its work out great for me. I have tried honing slight cambers in my smoothers before and the results were no different.

Dude, I think your being a bit harsh with your comments about Bandit. I believe he is new to restoring and using the planes and it looks like he has been working hard at them. Him turning down your offer to sharpen for him is no reason to come back and respond with negative comments… We are all nice here and thats whats kept this topic going so strong.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Richard. And I have to agree with TheDude, I didn't picture it being that large until I went to the link… holy cow. The title … Apartment Workbench… hmmm… I live in an apartment…. lol


----------



## bandit571

Hey LukieB, tried out that iron I sent you yet?

MOST of the shavings i post are in hardwood, Poplar that is, and even Beech. I might even send you some, for $250 + shipping.

Yep, looking for a better way to store the family of planes I keep. Right now, they share space with the router table. Bit of a dance when I want to use the router table. Tried to lay out a till, just too many to place in it. Small shop, small space for toys, er, tools. Saws are on a peg board's hook, just hanging around. I did get a spot for all, well most, of my chisels as well.


----------



## Mosquito

Bandit, make a plane till with built in router table ;-)


----------



## JGM0658

Here you go bubba, this is cumaru, it is used for hard wood floors and it is harder than oak or hard maple..


----------



## bandit571

Like this?


----------



## Mosquito

Ha! Nope, I meant more like an actual till that you could put the planes IN, and then have a middle section at the top for a router, and make the top the router table. Maybe it would be a router table with plane till built in… like the ones with all the drawers, only with space for planes instead of drawers


----------



## stonedlion

Is everyone here aware that there is a *HUGE*, (*I mean OMG it's effing HUGE!*) two day hand tool auction coming up in a few days?

http://www.simmonsauction.com/

It's in Richmond, MO and you can pre-bid online.

I have pre-bid on a few things, but I am not holding my breath that I will win. I wish I had this weekend free, I would drive down from Minneapolis to attend.


----------



## JGM0658

Hmmm, maybe you need a bigger one of this Bandit…. I know I do….


----------



## Mosquito

Richard, their logo looks like the Keen Kutter logo… 
And I would also love to go. I bet it would be a BLAST, but I'll be going 250 miles in the WRONG direction this weekend… That is a huge collection…


----------



## thedude50

well bandit maybe jgm can sharpen an iron for you he seems to have it down too


----------



## thedude50

but i don't lay my shavings no matter how thin to photograph them for bragging rights and i don't have to prove to jgm or you bandit how thin mine are the point was you torture us with your awful stuff every single day and i am sick and tired of it


----------



## thedude50

Richard your full of cool stuff tonight why don't you post more god knows we need some fresh content


----------



## bandit571

Then don't look, just go away, sonny-boy, ya bother me.









Here, cover your eyeballs with these. Edge grain shavings from Beech. Just made tem the other day, might be a bit stale. Maybe a Poplar one?









Or maybe a room full of the stuff?









From tapering four legs, using a handplane or two, AFTER I had bandsawn most of the waste off.


----------



## stonedlion

It's one of the perks of my job, there are days when I am absolutely slammed and other days when I am spend most of my day surfing. Lately it's been the latter.

I honestly considered not saying anything about the tool auction. But there is clearly an embarrassment of riches there and enough for everyone to find a "must have" or two.

And I just HATE the idea that most of them will likely end up in the hands of resellers, who will in turn try to flip them on eBay.

With that many coming back on the market at once, it should depress prices for awhile.


----------



## thedude50

i will have to get bills bank account key i sell planes for him and they are great he could dump ten grand in an auction like that we just don't have that kind of inventory out here the old timers have been at collecting for many years and we cant catch a break

bandit keep trying bandit those are your best yet but you have a long long way to go


----------



## LukieB

Bandit, 
A little hesitant to answer your question, for I don't want to add fuel to this fire. But… this is what I was able to do with that 5-1/2 blade right out of the box on a piece of cherry 









Thanks again for the swap.

Seriously though, both of you play nice in the sand box or take you ball and go home.


----------



## bandit571

Those look good! Right out of the box i sent you, too.

Hey, I do play nice…...;-)


----------



## thedude50

not like that Steven like this


----------



## thedude50

and i don't pose those whisper thin ones that's how they flow off the razor sharp Iron


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bertha

You know I have never collected planes yet, however, I do think in the future I would really like the Stanley Liberity Bell "76" planes. They mean alot to me because of the 100 year mark of our nation and knowing the history of them.
I do not know how many there are of them, however, I do know they make a 76 transitional and 76 flat plane.
Be kind of kind of neat having a piece of history marking what people fought for.
I also saw a Brace made back then. Do not know the manufacturer, however, it had alot of brass on it along with the wood and really looked cool.


----------



## Bertha

Geez, guys, cut that crap out. Don't let a beef spill over into this thread. No one gives a $hit what your shavings look like as long as you're making them.


----------



## Bertha

exif, just saying.


----------



## dbray45

Smitty - Mt. Vernon is a great place. If you take a couple of closeups at the dormer windows, you will note that things are not quite square - but they fit. You can tell that the person that made them, maybe George himself, may not have been the greatest woodworker - or over the years, they have not faired well. Not sure but the place is a marvel and a work of art. From the faux stone siding (pine), to the moldings inside, it is truly a gem.


----------



## dbray45

If you are still in town, look on the web for historic events in Alexandria and Leesburg, VA - there is a lot going on during the summer. 4-5 hours away is Williamsburg and you just gotta go to the furniture shop. Last time I was there, one of the guys was making a harpsichord.


----------



## chrisstef

+1 Bertha and also a +1 million to ITnerd forr posting the line from half baked … i almost lost my coffee on that one.

On to a real topic though … i was out takin my union #4 for a cruise last night and noticed that the majority of my shavings are coming from the right side of the iron. Its adjusted laterally to as square as my eye can tell, so im guessing that the edge is just a bit off square or is it my technique?


----------



## dbray45

Technical versus technique - that is always a question. I look at both - for me its 80% technique, 20% technical.


----------



## donwilwol

Chris, try moving the iron away from the right and see what happens. It could also be a twisted sole. Have you checked it for flat?

It can also be the frog. Make sure the frog is square. Sometime the mouth is not square too.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive checked the sole for flat and im pretty confident with it Don. As far as the other variables ill certainly check into the tonight. I tend to have the "rights" even when jointing and edge. When i look down the frog toward the mouth of the plane it should be in a straight line with the mouth opening correct?

If memory serves me i can remember having to do some filing down the frog, its been a while since that #4.


----------



## lysdexic

Chris, you probably know this but I use a technique that I think I learned from a LN video.

As you look down the sole, advance the blade until it just appears. Adjust the lateral aduster until parallel by eye. Then retract the iron. Next take a small skinny piece of scrap and rub it over the right and left side of the mouth until you get the tiniest bit of shavings. Adjust the lateral adjustment until you get symetric, tiny shaving from each side of the mouth. Your iron is then parallel to the sole. Advance iron for desired depth of cut.

There is a video of this but I can't do youtube at work.


----------



## chrisstef

Scott - great info, i cant say ive ever tried that manuver. Ill pull that video up tonight in the shop and see if it helps out. Much appreciated advice fella.


----------



## Bertha

Half baked, lol Scott, I must admit that I never thought of that before. Makes total sense.


----------



## lysdexic

Yea, the half baked reference made me nostalgic. But I lost my love for Raisin Bran decades ago. Sigh.


----------



## chrisstef

"Ya hungry big girl?" - Man that movie was a college classic ….. i can still smell the …


----------



## LukieB

Heh, heh, heh, "I was talking to the horse…."


----------



## Dcase

Arlin, I think the liberty bell planes are neat as well. I actually just bought one from Bandit and I have been working on it. I believe Stanley made two different iron planes with the Liberty bell, a #4 and #5 size and then they made a handful of the transitional planes with the bell. The Liberty Bell trans planes are common enough and show up on ebay often. The iron ones are kind of rare though and sell for a lot more.

Dude, seeing that shot of your new Stanley is making me want one. The new Stanley #62 has really been growing on me as of late. I find myself reaching for it more and more now. I have noticed that the iron holds its edge extremely well when compared to my other plane irons. I would put the iron quality right up there with my IBC Cosman iron. I wish Stanley would put out some news on whether or not they are going to continue with these planes and improve on the minor faults.

Used my new Stanley 62 just the other day to smooth the end grain on a table top. Perfect plane for this task.









Notice the side of the plane is starting to get "patina". All the planes that I have been using lately are all getting the same thing. Its been so hot out in my shop and when I am planing I usually end up dripping sweat over everything. I think that the sweat is whats putting that patina on the shiny planes because the ones I don't use are still nice and shiny.


----------



## mochoa

Chris +1 on what Scott said with using the scrap of wood to make sure you are getting the same shavings from each side of the iron. And of course make sure the frog is sitting straight.

I've had a plane where the frog was not straight. The cause turned out to be the little metal "U" looking piece that grabs the frog adjustment/advancement screw. Crud jammed up above the U was making it crooked which made the frog ride skewed, caused chatter.


----------



## mochoa

Dan that 62 is sweet, I'm gonna have to put it on my Christmas list, That thing would be great on a shooting board, however I wonder if a low angle smoother wouldnt be more versatile for shooting as well as high angle smoothing.

I also like that new Stanley smoother, looks pretty sweet, I thought it was a Veritas at first.


----------



## bandit571

Don't know IF I want to post here again, keep getting attacked by ONE person. Maybe a tease, before I go away?









A Union #4G, from the









Later, People, when it cools down around here….


----------



## Bertha

Just blow it off, Bandit. I for one welcome all you bring to this thread. I also really like that queso. I got some poblano (sp?) pepper alfredo the other day. Man, it's good.


----------



## Mosquito

Dang it Dan, now you kind of have me wanting a 62… Looks like it did a great job on the end grain there. I bet it would indeed fair well for shooting as Mauricio mentioned.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, what Al said.

Mauricio, Not sure if a low angle smoother would be more versatile or not. It would lack the extra weight/mass which is handy for shooting.

My 62 is my #1 plane of choice for shooting and it does a great job of it. I have used most all of my planes for shooting at one time or another and I have no doubt that the low angle jack has had the best results for me. 









And here is a closer shot from the other day when I was smoothing the end grain of the oak table top I am working on.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, do they make a hotdog (no SawStop) for the Stanley 62?
Edit: and what's going on with the lip of the sole in the foreground? Is that the casting?!


----------



## mochoa

That is sweet Dan. Now your just showing off! Keep it coming ;-)

The other option I've thought of is to get one of those wooden skewed jacks, making a left-handed shooting board, and becoming a lefty. Or at least developing my ambidexterity skills.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I doubt very much that Stanley has their own "hotdog" but there may be an after market one out there that would fit it… It is actually rather comfortable to hold this plane while shooting. The way that the side casting is shaped makes for a more comfortable hold when using on its side…

As for the "lip" thats actually just a poor paint job by Stanley. That part is painted and done so poorly. Back when I reviewed the plane one of my complaints was that the paint job on the plane was very poor.


----------



## RGtools

It took my entire break to get to the bottom of this.

Carry on.


----------



## carguy460

Richard - where is this Richmond, MO? I'd look it up but mapquest is not cooperating with my computer at the moment and I can't find a real map to save my life!!! I'm about an hour and a half north of Kansas City, if its not too far I might go blow my paycheck (assuming the wife lets me)!


----------



## Mosquito

Jason, it's about an hour (40-ish miles) ENE from Kansas City, MO


----------



## bandit571

Random shots on a Tuesday afternoon (and I PROMISE, NO SHAVINGS )









Had this on ebay for almost a week, no sales. -$5.0 Next, something came in the mail yesterday..









about 14" long…









by 2-3/8" wide (and in ONE piece)









Just have to get a frog to match. Another chance to make some handles, as well.

See, not one shaving was shown….Promise was kept.


----------



## carguy460

Oh that is very very bad news…that is very very close to home…the wife wants to head to KC to that dang waterpark with the kid this weekend (shlitterbann or something that sounds nasty)...now all I want to do is go east…arg…Thanks Mos for the map!!!


----------



## Mosquito

Not a problem Jason, glad to .. um… "help" :-D


----------



## ShaneA

Heck, I live in KC and had no clue where Richmond is…sad but true.


----------



## JayT

After looking through some of the online catalog for that auction, I'd better stay home-don't want to end up broke and divorced.


----------



## lysdexic

Bandit,
Glad to have you back.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe I'm back, maybe not, still haven't decided yet….


----------



## Bertha

*(and I PROMISE, NO SHAVINGS )*
.
That's the sense of humor that keeps me coming back
JayT, they'll print more money. There's always Russia if things go really bad


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's a vocal majority that would rather you stay, Bandit. I like seeing what you're up to, and I sure know what you're talking about re: planing old wood. It certainly doesn't act like other stuff.

'I don't need your Stanley SW re-issues…' he said, waving his hand.


----------



## donwilwol

besides Bandit, where you gonna go. You'd miss us like crazy. And every now and then, knowing you is a plus.










So in reality you help create this










its hard to stop once you get going.


----------



## donwilwol

OK, back to hand planes. First, I managed to pick up 2 - stanley #28 transitional complete, a Sargent the same size, and a stanley #28 transitional missing parts. I found the needed cap, but its missing the blade and cap iron if anybody has one, or wants a #28 to restore that needs a blade and cap iron.

I also set my Winchester 3093 block plane in the cabinet and when I took it out, the cap had broke (bad plane gremlins I guess). Anybody happen to have a #102/103 cap laying around they'd be willing to part with. I'd trade a #28 that needs a iron and cap iron and some wood rebab


----------



## RGtools

No shavings shots on a handplane thread. Thats like no tobacco in the pipe.

Bandit, I think your are doing alright. After all it's not the shavings that matter, it's what is left behind.

Don, that looks awesome.


----------



## bandit571

Working on a project right now, a "marriage" of the planes:









between a Parts Plane ( Stanley / Victor 1104) and a









and a Stanley/Bailey style base, and make the handles out of that Black Walnut I have. Just need a name for it, though.


----------



## Bertha

It sounds like we're all on the same page. Imagine that


----------



## ShaneA

Don, every time I see those planes it hurts me a little inside, because I dont own those …yet. Beautiful!

I am assuming the s4 has a bailey type frog attachment? Do they have a type study on those? They seem a little more rare, was it a short production run?


----------



## SamuelP

Don W - I got a parts plane #4 with what looks to be a transitional lever-cap. Would that be the right size?

bandit - Keep em coming. I am always looking out for your posts, while I skip past others.

It looks like the wife and I will be making a trip to the hospital in the next 12 hours or so to finish up a project she has been working on for the past 9 months. The waiting is horrible. I will have the next week off and hopefully and hour here and there to post some completed projects and an on-going plane-till that is near completion.

Wish us luck and thanks to everyone for this thread and what you have made it.


----------



## SamuelP

bandit - I saw a demonstration on stanley Victor type study, very interesting. It makes me want one.


----------



## donwilwol

good luck sam. Are we expecting a little Stanley?


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, According to gore
S4 1926-1942
S5 1925-1935

The nice thing is I can say I have a complete set of something. I think they all had the high knob, at least some (each of mine) are SW.


----------



## thedude50

Bandit, I am sorry, I am a zealous man and you frustrate me it is very hard for me to watch you put so much hard work in and to not get good results. I know you want good results and I have offered to help you get over the hump many times. You are prideful Man and while I admire that it makes learning new things difficult. I thought of you as a friend till last night and I was trying hard to get you to see that there is help to get you on top of your game. You remind me of a horse i had when i was a kid he was stubborn and would not learn anything new. All I was trying to do was to help you get better results, it was not an insult. It was a kind gesture. I guess you have to learn it on your own and that is too bad . There is not one guy on this thread that would not help you. and if offered to you you should take the help. No one learns this stuff on their own you have to read a load of books and watch a load of videos or have had a father or in my case a grand father who taught you what sharp is. Your last photo is your best work yet. Please let someone help you .


----------



## SamuelP

Not sure if it is a boy or girl, we are respecting its privacy.


----------



## rmoore

Just when you thought it was over….dude, let it go!!!! Some people would rather learn on their own. If this was my thread I would block you.


----------



## waho6o9

The best of luck to you and yours Sam. Congratulations my friend.


----------



## ShaneA

Good luck Sam.


----------



## lysdexic

I wish you and your family the best Sam. Keep us updated.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sam - Best Wishes to you and the whole family!! Congratulations!


----------



## ksSlim

Sam, let us know as soon as the little shaver arrives.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto Ron's comment above: Lance, let it go. Enough, No more.


----------



## mochoa

Good luck Sam, sleep as much as you can!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jonathan - That's not trouble-stirring at all.

You're absolutely correct that the work is the object. But it's hard to 'picture' smooth, of course.

A finely tuned plane is a wonderful thing, and smoothers are awesome woodworking tools. What's the cache in showing translucent shavings? The Oo and Ah factor, I guess. It shows you know what you're doing. Why don't router guys show chips? No reason to.

I guess it's just a Handplanes thing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and one more thing to add. It's been said on this thread, too, that once you're getting totally even shavings of the incredibly thin variety we like to see in pics, you're done with the smoother / it's likely past time to stop. Unless you're doing the incredibly fine fitting work at the edge of a panel door, or box, or …


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Let's see those chips! 

When you're ready to tackle the hand planes, let us know! A picture of what you have will tell us loads about what you should be able to do with them. I won't promise freedom from sanding, but it's certainly possible if you've got a well tuned smoother at hand. Just sayin. (Double Grin)


----------



## planepassion

If the shaving is thin, full-width and consistent, then the surface will be nice and polished. Plus what Smitty said. I can capture great pics of shavings, but I have yet to master getting a picture that does justice to what I'm seeing in person-smooth as glass finish 

But you're right. I don't save shavings. I might take some with me on a business trip to remind me of my shop, but they don't find their way into a box to be saved for posterity.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shavings make great packing material, too…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And if you camp or are into wienie roasts, it's great fire starter material.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

WARNING: Non-plane Content Ahead.

In Statuary Hall, within the US Capitol Building (Old House), there's a statue of R. Fulton, 'inventor of the steamboat' and while that's not necessarily tool worthy:










He's got a vice and mallet on the floor next to him in the sculpture!










It kinda looks like one Don Yoda just restored…


----------



## thedude50

Jonathon there is a fact that you should know if your plane takes smooth full width shavings the surface will be just like glass. If it is coming off in chunks or huge thick uneven shavings you might as well give into you ease of use and pick up a sander and walk your way to a finish that is worth wile. The shavings matter and the top woodworker like rob cosman and David Charlsworth have proven it time and time again.Any one who would tell you other wise is a liar. The truth is the shavings you should get off most planes should be smooth except a scrub and a jack with cambered iron these are meant to level the surface to flat and they do a great job of it. Make sure your scrub plane has the blade in the right way it is a common trick to flip the blade and if this is done to you you will fight with a scrub plane that grinds the wood to death.Jonathon I would be happy to teach you every thing i know about planes and you could be a master in 90 days or less. If you want to know anything I love to help people and I know my methods work great i was taught by a great craftsman and I have studied rob cosmans methods for the last couple of years. He is my guru of planes he too loves to teach and I may be zealous about teaching but we all have faults don't we Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jonathan - I managed raised panels with the #78 and put it here on LJs, in case you're wondering what that plane may be good for…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fair enough, my friend! And we couldn't agree more - there's an astounding level of talent here on LJs, and the enthusiasm certainly keeps me motivated.


----------



## thedude50

I would be glad to help what kind of planes do you have now


----------



## Brit

Smitty - Is that a model steamboat R. Fulton is holding, or was he really trying to invent the world's first steam powered handplane, but realised it wouldn't catch on? (rhetorical question) )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, it just might be!


----------



## JGM0658

Jonathan, you are absolutely right, what is important is what is left on the bench not on the floor. As I have proven I am capable of getting thin shavings, but in real life I rarely do, a cut surface is a cut surface, no matter how thin the shaving was. Anybody that tries to tell you that thin shavings are important is either selling the irons or is full of it.

Let me put it this way, in this thread you will find a lot of opinions, some of the guys in this thread are great at sharpening and getting thin shavings, some think they are. In the end none or very few in this thread make a living at this like I do and there is one unassailable truth, the customer does not give a rat's ass how thin your shavings were, they want a great fit with beautiful finish.


----------



## Johnnyblot

JGMO0658- tells it like it is..
For example, when running a business, Turnover is Fantasy. Profit is fact. 
In our world shavings are *fantasy* ( nothing wrong with that here ). The finish on the board is the *fact*





Nuff said.

Cheers


----------



## donwilwol

Jonathan, as you peruse LJ's you'll find different people with different passions. JGMO0658 is absolutely correct in the fact the primary reason for planing with a smoother is a glass like finish on a piece of wood. I do respectfully disagree you need to do it for a living to be good at it though. The point is, some of us here are tool guys. We like woodworking and we do woodworking, but or primary focus, as a hobby, is tools.

Its not a right or wrong situation, its a preference. You'll see saw restorations, plane restorations, brace restoration, you name it. (see my latest planer restoration)

As for the thin shavings, it may not make anyone a better woodworker (although I'd argue it will), the bottom line is, to take super thin shavings the plane must be fine tuned to perfection. If you pick up a smoother, and it can take shavings like the ones Dan usually shows, it proves the plane has been tuned by someone who really understands how the plane works.

Pick up a plane that won't take a thin shaving, and there is something not quit right. It doesn't mean you can't use it, it doesn't mean a fine piece of furniture can't be made with it, it just means something on that plane could be better.

I come to this thread because I *don't* make a living at it. I left the business almost 20 years ago. I can now enjoy what I do without the worry of a profit-loss statement. I respect the guys who do make a living at it, as I wish they would respect the fact this is my hobby, but I'm still very good at it, and I take that part seriously.


----------



## Bertha

*You remind me of a horse*
.
I'm not sure I would have gone that route, but anyway.
.
carry on.


----------



## Bertha

I agree totally with Don. I'd put Dan up there with Cosman when it comes to tuning a plane. The proof is in the pudding and I'm not sure how you could possibly improve on his shavings. I've been doing this a long time and I know that I can't. I only have a few planes tuned for very thin shavings and they're definitely dedicated smoothers. My other planes take a thicker swipe because I employ them to change wood dimension, albeit very slowly. Once you've reached Dan quality shavings, you know everything is dead tuned; from there, you can drop the blade for a thicker shaving. It just helps to get it dead right first.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If I don't make a living at it, do this as a hobby, then I am my own customer. And what I give a rat's ass about is my business.


----------



## bandit571

Just dropping by, just got off work, and tried out some parts.









Kind of a "mock up", awaiting the Walnut handles. Still, I think this one is all Stanley, other than the Buck Brothers iron.









Not too bad, though. Still no shavings to show, maybe next time, whenever…


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, it's old; definitely older than mine. I don't think the break is a big issue; like a chisel plane now


----------



## Mosquito

Jonathan, It's also possible that someone broke it on purpose. I read that, I think, on the blood and gore site. I think it was some people would break it intentionally to specifically use it like a chisel plane. Looks like a nice user either way.

Bandit, is that a Stanley frog too? I didn't know Stanley had red frogs

re: thin shavings… some good discussion going there… maybe thin shavings are better for not changing the dimensions as much when smoothing? I don't typically get too thin of shavings myself, but I haven't done much more than sharpen irons, and adjust frogs and chip breakers… Have yet to lap the bottoms of any of my bench planes. Only did that with my cheap Stanley block plane (a new one that was in desperate need of it), and also my Stanley 101 (because it was easy)


----------



## Dcase

Here is my take on the shavings debate…

There are times when you want to take thicker shavings and then there are times when you want to take thin ones. The shavings don't matter, the finished product is what matters… Thats true…

The reason I post the photos of the really fine shavings is not necessarily to brag, show off or imply that everyone should be making the same shavings. I post the photos more as a form of art showing the beauty of the plane and the beauty of what it is capable of doing. The ultra fine shavings just make for better "art" pictures. If you were to see me working in the shop you would see that most of my shavings are much thicker then the ones I post pictures of. I usually only take photos of the finer shavings only because I think they make for better photos… I said this the other day but taking photos of the tools in action is another hobby by itself.

I will also admit that there is some "showing off" factor in the fine shaving photos. I have not been in this game for all that long but I have spent a ton of time working on my sharpening and planing skills so it does feel good to get to a point where someone would call you "master of fine shaving photos".

This is just a place to talk about planes and post pictures of planes and nice tools… A lot of what is posted in here is dream stuff and works of art. Its not all about how it works in the real world ya know?


----------



## mochoa

Johnny Bolt, nice finish, and great picture which illustrates your point well.

Don, Smitty, well said… Smitty that one would make a very nice quote for a tag line. I'm already committed to your professors quote so I can't use it, but I'll save it for later.

An ultra thin shaving lets you know you have that blade dead square parallel to the sole. Like Dan says he learned from the Cosman (a professional woodworker) videos, you can then drop the blade and get a thicker cut.

I tried, getting a shaving like Dan's, I can't do it yet. It's quite a challenge, takes a lot of attention to detail and a thorough understanding of the tool. I'll keep working at it, not because I will make shavings like that routinely but because It will make me a better hand plane user.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, I think you've said that before, you could post a disclaimer every time you post a picture and someone is guaranteed to suggest your a poser. But please dont stop, they are works of art, not to mention your photography skills.

But anyway I'll keep trying to make one of those shavings that look like smoke. Let me ask you a question, do you use a plane adjustment hammer to make that happen? Is a shaving like that possible with Baily type adjustment mechanisms? I ask because I saw a Schwarz video where he still uses a hammer on his metal smoothers.


----------



## BrandonW

Ron Brese of Brese Planes told me that he uses a hammer to adjust his planes; he said he'll even use one to adjust Bailey-style planes. If you want to talk about shavings, nothing beats what I've seen come out of one of his planes. Glass surface and all that, too.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio I meant to respond to your question about the hammer the last time and got side tracked then forgot. I will tap side to side for final adjustment on some planes. i find some work smooth enough without it, and some planes just need a little extra.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, it's awesome stuff what you post! Love it! That kind of input helps to hold this thread together.


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Dan*_ you can post those pics as often as you wish. I'm always happy to look at them 

Cheers
John.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If I had the right hammer handy, like what Andy now has an exotic handle for, I may use one.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Brandon, I think Brese's blog is where I first head of this concept. I'd say he knows his sh*t.

Dan, understandable, there have been a lot of distractions here lately. I've started to do it to get it just right to, works well and I fell is getting me closer to Dan'ish shavings.


----------



## mochoa

Speaking of planes, thin shavings, and hammer adjustment, has anyone here every made an infill plane from a kit?


----------



## Mosquito

If I could find a cheaper kit, I would really like to give it a try… but I get scared off (and ruled out by) the price range of most of them… I want to make my own plane sooner or later, and I've got that 8' hard maple 2×4 still…


----------



## mochoa

On my list is to make my ultimate smoother, I want a 50-55 degree wooden smoother with an adjustable mouth, still not sure if I want a handle on it or more of a krenov style plane. The infill kits seem pretty steep.


----------



## mochoa

Seems so simple, I dont know why more planes dont have them.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I have only used a hammer to adjust a plane when there has been some kind of issue with the lat or depth adjustment. None of my main users have problems so I rarely use a hammer to adjust.

If you are not getting as fine as a shaving as what you would like there is a good chance the iron could be just a bit sharper. Even if you have the iron sharp enough to cut the hair on your arm it still may not be as sharp as it could be. How can you tell if its sharp enough? I don't know. I cant explain it other then to just say you will know.

As for adjusting, what I do is after I have sharpened the iron I put in the plane and take out a test board that I keep under my bench. I use a piece of soft wood to test on. I just use my eye site to roughly adjust the iron so that its even with the mouth. I then start pushing the plane on the board and I am turning the depth adjustment wheel as I push. I turn the wheel until a shaving starts to take. If the shaving is coming stronger from one side of the iron I then adjust the lateral. I just keep taking light test passes until I get a full width shaving. (keep in mind the test board should be jointed flat) Once the shaving is full width then I know the lateral is adjusted to where I need it so I back the iron up. If I am wanting a really fine shaving I then push again while turning the depth wheel very slowly and as soon as it bites the wood I stop turning the wheel. Now if the board is dead flat, lateral is adjusted and the depth is set at its finest you should be able to get the really fine shavings.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Dan, I know I'm sharp but I know I can get sharper, also, I know I can remove more camber from my blade.

I've been using 1000/6000 water stone followed by green strop (a new method for me). I've used scary sharp in the past with better results. Im getting sharp but not mirror sharp.

I've got some 3m paper from TFWW, I've also got some .3 micron paper from Woodcraft. I've just been too lazy to stop and set them up on glass which is why I got away from scary sharp to begin with, I put off changing the paper when I need too. But I know the 3M paper last longer than the wet dry stuff so I'm looking forward to that.

I've gone up to .3 micron in the past and I could take shaving from a hard maple end grain cutting board, it was sweet.


----------



## mochoa

But hey, I know I'm getting sharp enough, I'm trying to take it to the next level.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I also know I am sharp but know I can get sharper  I always try for better and I think going into it with that mind set it what makes for success.

You are pretty much using the same methods for sharpening that I am. I hone with 1000 and 6000 grit stones and then will finish up on the fine 3m film… A lot of times I just finish on the 6k stone and that gets me plenty sharp enough for most of my planes. I do go all out on my smoothers and some of my block planes though.


----------



## mochoa

hmmm, good to know, I think part of what is going to get me there is a new course stone, I need one that is dead flat, I'm using an india stone right now and its not absolutley flat and hard to flaten. I want one of those DMT's you and Smitty have. Who has the best deal? I see a double sided one on ebay for $65.


----------



## Bertha

Brese planes. Definitely the stuff of dreams. Although I don't think he can out-shave Dan, he's got much nicer planes (sorry Dan, lol). 
.
Smit, I admire your sentiment. The longer I stay on this site, the less of a rat's ass I give about what anyone thinks about me or my opinions. Opinions are like rat's asses anyhow. That's what I've learned by traveling OUTSIDE of this thread.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, Those are some nice shavings but you aint got nothing on this!









See through Cherry shaving "IN YO FACE"

only kidding


----------



## Bertha

^or…..to put it another way Mauricio, you can't touch this!
.


----------



## Bertha

I think shavings should aggressively taunt their users more often. I'm waiting for a wispy walnut shaving to belt out, "In your face!". That made my afternoon.


----------



## mochoa

^LOL, I cant mess with you Dan. You could make your one toilet paper with that.

You should post your shavings on Craigs List, I bet you could make some extra money on the side with them.


----------



## mochoa

I think I hear his shavings are saying "Dis pimpin' right here"


----------



## Mosquito

is that one of your IBC blades Dan? That is yet another impressive shaving… do you just have a stock pile of these pictures that you randomly pick from? Sheesh

I currently get ok results using my DMT's, finishing on a 8000 grit (xxfine) DMT. Been thinking about trying some of the 3m film, but just haven't decided to spend the money on it yet


----------



## DaddyZ

Sorry i am late but Congrats Sam !!!! Good luck Hope for 20 (toes & fingers that is)

Bandit - Another who says stay put, I don't think any of us like bullying!!!


----------



## Dcase

I have the coarse/extra coarse duo sharp DMT stone and I have been happy with it. I use it often. I would check Amazon prices as they usually have good deals and sometimes free shipping..

Al, I have seen the Brese planes before and I have seen the shavings he has… No way I am at that level. The shaving photos on Brese site are a good example of "art" photos of nice planes and super fine shavings…

This photo from Brese plane site is a great example of a great artsy photo. Its not real world stuff but its fun to look at..


----------



## Mosquito

I also saw this one on his site as well


----------



## Dcase

Chris, that is my #4 with IBC Rob Cosman iron/breaker set. Thats the only IBC iron/breaker set that I have but I do have a few of IBC's single irons which are different then the Cosman set.

I do have a big collection of plane photos that I have been taking over the past few years. I have actually posted that last one on here before a long time ago. I try and keep the photos all organized in folders on my computer so that I can quickly find a specific photo if I need to. I have photo folders set up for each plane and any photos taken of that plane go into that folder. I also have folders for other photos like shots of shavings, shots of knob and tote repairs, shots of sharpening and close ups of the irons… lol Yes, I am some what of a weird organize freak…


----------



## Mosquito

That is quite organized… Half the shavings shots I take are on my cellphone, which rarely get saved on my computer, so they're not too organized…


----------



## Dcase

I have a really weird question….

I was looking at the Brese shaving photos and if you notice there are little ripples or folds running width wise across the shavings. Most of the shavings that I get do not fold or ripple like that, they just come out straight and then curl up. However when I have used my cheap HF plane I noticed that it produced the same type of ripple shaving that you see in the Brese shavings… Here is a photo example

















And here would be an example of what my shavings normally look like without the rippling 









Do you guys see what I am talking about? I just noticed it and it got me wondering…


----------



## donwilwol

I finish with a 8000 grit (xxfine) DMT as well.



















Mauricio, i got a set of 4 (used) DMT (single sided) for $100 off ebay.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, I would attribute that to the blade protruding only a miniscule amount past the chip breaker. That or the blade bedding angle. It has to be caused by either the chip breaker of the blade angle crunching the shaving over as its cut. That's my educated guess anyway.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I think its the kind of wood. Maybe?


----------



## mochoa

Don were they the 6" long ones hat come in the box set?


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, You are correct and that now makes perfect sense… The HF plane does not have a chip breaker! I didn't even think about that… I am sure the Brese planes also do not have chip breakers and thats why the shavings ripple in that manor.

Don, good guess but I think Mauricio is right on about the chip breaker. I was thinking it could have possibly been the wood but now I know thats not it.


----------



## mochoa

do they both have no chip breaker with a higher bedding angle?


----------



## Dcase

I have no idea what the bed angles are in the Brese or HF plane but I know there is no chip breaker on the HF plane and I don't see breakers on the Brese planes. I would have never thought of that making a difference in the way the shaving comes out… I learned something today


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, my dmt's are 3×8

Note the edit. They are not the 6"


----------



## mochoa

Wow that HF plane takes a damn nice shaving. But the bedding angle looks the same as the Stanley.

I dont know about that conclusion Dan, I would only come to that conlusion if they both had higher than 45% beding angles. It doesnt make sense that no chip breaker would make the shavings ripple.


----------



## Dcase

That first shot of the HF plane taking a fine shaving is photo proof that a razor sharp iron is what makes or breaks a plane. The hf plane is built cheap with very little iron support, no chip breaker and very light castings yet it can produce a very fine shaving if you get that iron sharp enough.

A lot of guys think they need a premium plane in order to get those fine shavings and thats just not true. Although a premium plane does produce better over all results you can still get darn close with a cheaper plane as long as you get it sharp and set up right.


----------



## ITnerd

Dan, Don, Al & company, wanted to thank you guys for your sharpening advice a few (hundred) posts back. I'm back from a 2 week work trip and finally had a chance to practice a little sharpening on my lunch break.

My major mistakes were:
1. Finishing on the back 
2. Too much time on the finer grits.

Making sure I finish on the front bevel, and spending very little time on the finer 3m papers, has resulted in a vast improvement. I'm embarrassed to post them in front of this crowd - but here are some from my current box project. This is on some beech.



















A long way to go before it looks like all of yours, but a definite improvement for me. One day, I am afraid we're going to hear a boom from Michigan and find out that Dan split an atom in some maple.


----------



## Mosquito

I would agree with you Dan. I think it's more of a "less messing with it" option, than a purely results option, when going premium. That doesn't stop me from wanting them all the same, though…

I have a pretty crappy Buck Bros #4 size that I've been meaning to try tuning up, but haven't gotten around to it. I don't like the thing at all (it just doesn't feel right in my hands) but I want to try my first full tune up on it, to see what I can accomplish. If it's a total bust, I got it for free, so no complaints on calling it dead 

Chris, your pictures look fine  Better than a large majority of mine, anyway…

One day, I am afraid we're going to hear a boom from Michigan and find out that Dan split an atom in some maple. 
Hilarious!


----------



## mochoa

And how about this? No chip breaker in this plane?


----------



## Mosquito

Sometimes, my shavings are so thin they turn into DUST, beat that….. oh, oh wait, dang it.


----------



## mochoa

Sweet shaves Chris! And that is a sweet plane by the way. I've been using the finishing on the bevel trick too latley, it makes a lot of sense. I missed the on about not spending to much time on the finer grit. I'm not sure I understand the logic behind that one.


----------



## RGtools

Mauricio had the chip breaker answer before I did. Shavings shots are pretty…nuf said.

Personally I am more pleased by a plane that can traverse dimes from hardwood without petering you out. The thick shaving is simply not given the love it deserves. This is not something a pro woodworker has to understand, or appreciate, for the same reason I don't get excited about CNC machines, planers, and dust extraction…we approach the craft from different perspectives, trying to achieve differing ends.

If you are on this thread you like handplanes. What you are asking them to do is entirely up to your discretion. I would RATHER remain a hobbyist.

In short, get along, make shavings…and by all means, post some hand-tool artwork, so I can drool during my lunch break.


----------



## ITnerd

Thanks Mauricio, its an unmarked dog of an infill I got when I was dying to learn what all the hype about was about. Its definitely a solid beast, and comfy around knotty cherry, but I think the same effect can be had with a well tuned iron bench plane, especially when you get the chipbreaker down close to the edge. Glad I didn't drop the coin for a pretty Norris or Spiers, although I still covet them like the neighbors nanny.

I noticed Al and Dan mentioning 'a few swipes' and 'a few seconds' on the finer grits (1 & 2 micron), and I was spending almost as much time on them as I was my coarser paper. I think in my case, I was rounding the edges over - I have been practicing freehand sharpening for when the time comes that I have to sharpen up some of my molding planes. I'm using granite slab offcuts as a base, so I dont think I can blame them for being out of flat.

Dan you mentioned you finish on .3 micron paper, can I ask where you are getting that from? I bought a variety pack of 3m lapping paper, but the smallest it goes to is 1 micron.


----------



## Dcase

IT, I got a laugh out of your last sentence…. Your shavings look great, no reason to be embarrassed.. Like I said earlier, those really fine shaving pics I take are almost always taken for photo sake. I take all different types of shavings in my shop when I am working on projects…


----------



## Mosquito

Tools for Working Wood carries .3 micron paper
http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=ST-MAF.XX&Category_Code=THS


----------



## mochoa

Nerd, lol. I've been doing my sharpening free hand for a while, its not as hard as it seems. I had to learn for sharpening carving tools. After that plane blades are easy,

Woodcraft sells .3micron paper under the Pinnacle brand. If I remember right it was like $4 for a few sheets.


----------



## Dal300

Well Darn, I messed up.


----------



## donwilwol

so this looks like an appropriate time for these additional pictures. I had a fellow LJ ask me to keep my eyes open for a good block plane. Well you all know how I feel about a #18. When one popped up that needed a few parts I happened to have, I think I will make a fellow plane enthusiast happy. Its in the evapo-rust bath now, but before becoming submersed I took it for a spin on a piece of nice knotty ash.


----------



## Dcase

IT, I get mine from http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=ST-MAF.XX&Category_Code=THS

To be honest though, I have used the 1 Micron and I really don't think your going to notice any difference going the extra mile with the .3. I use the .3 because I usually order the sample pack that includes it but after using both the 1 micron and .3 I cant say I noticed any difference in the performance of the blade.

Mauricio, that is my LN low angle block so its a bevel up which could be the difference. The other planes are bevel down standard angle bench planes. So I still think it has to do with there being no breaker… IDK

RG- I do have some love for the thick shavings… I love the scrub plane and I posted a link to a video on here before of a guy from LN showing how to use the scrub plane and the shavings were so thick they started wrapping around his arms. I will say I have never been able to get my scrub to do that so maybe I need to change gears and start working on my thicker shavings.


----------



## mochoa

Dan the bevel up plane usually nets out to an a 45degree angle. 12degree bedding plus 35degree cutting edge equals about 45 degrees. So it has the same agle as the others with no chip breaker assuming they are at 45 degrees as well.


----------



## mochoa

Don those are some nice shavings, especially that last pic.


----------



## Bertha

Whoah Nerd, that's one nice plane!


----------



## Dcase

I think I have a new favorite hand plane related photo… 









Next time I go out to work in the shop I am wearing my flip flops…


----------



## mochoa

haha, I've seen that one, thats now the Chinese do it.


----------



## donwilwol

Chris, I read your post email on my phone earlier so I didn't see the pic'ts. Seem that infil makes some not so ugly shaving. I wouldn't be afraid to post them anywhere.

Dan, if you decide to wear flip flops, please don't tell us.

Last time i used my 604 I put it away I knew it needed a touch up. Had a break of about 20 minutes this afternoon and figured it would be a productive task for the shop.

On a piece of Ash









On a piece of pine


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Dcase

Looking Good!


----------



## Bertha

Why thank you, Dan.
.


----------



## chrisstef

ill drink that kool aid any day …


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Shavings !!!


----------



## bandit571

Red frog is from that Stanley Victor Parts plane…









I also used it's high knob, going for a later "type". I might used that Great neck tote as a pattern to make a new tote, just re-size it for a #5 base.


----------



## donwilwol

bandit, did you know about these? http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=63262


----------



## bandit571

Yep, just used for another "Frankenplane #6". Got the full set of Stanley patterns. Now, IF they could just make a set of either Union, or Sargent patterns, I have a couple that need it.









A look at the pattern piece in use…


----------



## RGtools

Smoking is a shop full of shavings while wearing flip flopps, now that is living on the edge.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Flops is all I wear in the shop in the summer time… Got tan lines on top of my feet to prove it.


----------



## mochoa

Crocs are my shop shoe of choice, let your feet breath in the hot weather, offer some protection from falling tools, and are easier on your body when standing on concrete.


----------



## Mosquito

Psh, I wear slippers ;-)

Seriously, I do, but then again my "shop" is the second bedroom in my apartment, so it's easy to not put shoes on to work on stuff. I do sometimes change into tennis shoes though.


----------



## mochoa

Ya'll been sleeping on this blog, a must see: http://lumberjocks.com/apprentice/blog/31012


----------



## mochoa

Here is a taste:


----------



## RGtools

By Andy's request. A tool-chest update…sorta.

I showed this picture already, but I like it.










I love this dovetail pattern. I did not plan this for aesthetics (since it gets mostly covered up anyway), but it came out nice. This was the natural result of trying to build in a way that counteracts glue failure. The joints are staggered and I planned the joinery so the joints in the pin board land on a pin and the joint in the tailboard lands on a tail. This makes compression your friend.










Halfway done with the joinery.










But then I hit a snag.










While I still can get a bit more use out of this mallet I need to replace it. I wanted a backup for light work and I did not want to take too much time since I am mid project. This is what came out….and yes Al that is a wormy chesnut head.










Back to work for me.


----------



## bhog

DANG. Took awhile to get caught up again,fell really behind.Nice shavings,a lil beef,then a shaving battle (lmao).Been getting way over heated lately but still getting some shop time in.









And now a completely premeditated pic of a hand tool shaker step stool fa da ayuss.Dovetail close up for Scott because he called me out on a old project of mine…


----------



## thedude50

I have to disagree about having to be a pro to get great results, and if the plane takes fine shavings it always leaves a smooth finish behind. This is what Rob teaches and I trust him more that JGM any day of the week. Also i have seen amateurs do work that so called pros wish they could do.

I liked your little plane Jonathon do you have others. I would like to see what you have.

Dan you are finishing with paper I thought you had a set of shapton stones.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Here are some planes to drool over. They are all hand made and the white plow plane is Subtatute Ivory. Some of Jim Leamy's beautiful planes…they are a work of art!! From the MWTCA National tool meet Pictures from a friend



















Enjoy and keep the drool off of your keyboard

Arlin


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon said "Dovetail close up for Scott because he called me out on a old project of mine…"

I did?

Regardless - beautiful job.


----------



## Mosquito

for Scott:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/44745

Brandon, those dovetails look good. Better than most of mine (I occasionally have a good set from time to time)


----------



## lysdexic

Now how in the heck did you remember that!? LOL. That was 6 months ago. I can't remember what I had for dinner - tonight.

BTW, your hand cut dovetails are much, much better than mine.


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys.I was pretty happy with them because I hadn't cut any for awhile,and didn't have to mess with them much.(got lucky).

I was getting ready to post a different pic and then remembered.I usually forget everything,and by the text I got monday,even my anniversary.Won't be hard to top that next year,just have to remember or forget again and I won. =


----------



## Bertha

Lydexic, you had frank and beans.


----------



## 33706

Great lookin' planes, Arlin!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice looking tail, Brandon! Wait, that didn't sound right…


----------



## Brit

Ryan - Looking good my friend. That is a fair size isn't it? I'd be tempted to put a remote controlled motor on that, so it could follow me around the shop. ) Thanks for the update.


----------



## mochoa

Ryan, looking sweet, I love the rabet plane, and I like the shallow rabbet behind the dovetail technique.

Brandon, nothing wrong with those dovetails, I've built one of those shaker stools, fun project.


----------



## mochoa

Arlin, nice pics. What is substitute ivory made of?


----------



## ITnerd

The woodturners catalog= sells some, and offers this description Mauricio - not sure if its the same thing.

An environmentally friendly alternative to genuine ivory, Alternative Ivory looks and feels so much like genuine ivory, its been used to restore furniture in National Trust and English Heritage properties.
Made of cast polyester resin, Alternative Ivory has a subtle grain pattern similar to real ivory yet won't yellow over time. An aged appearance can be achieved by staining using tea or fabric dyes.

I still prefer smiting actual elephants, but to each his own.


----------



## JGM0658

Don W, there is no disagreement whatsoever. I never said you need to be a pro to be good at it. My intention was to point out that once your livelihood depends on making furniture and cabinets by design you learn to separate the bull ******************** form what is really needed really quick.

I realize that most here have the luxury of time, but once you are making money from your time, sharpening an iron should not take more than a few minutes. The funny thing is that unlike many here, I do not have duplicates of any plane except a smoother (one low angle and one LN#4), scraping planes (I have 5 of these) and 2 ship planes. Each and every single plane serves a purpose.

In the end as I stated before, fit and finish are king. The first thing a customer will do is run his/her hand through the surface of a demo piece and ask, "will my xxxx piece feel/look like this?"

Thick irons, while nice, are nothing more than a marketing gimmick. My ship planes are old, they have irons that are almost paper thin, but they cut great if you learn how to use them and refurbish them. If we are going to compete on who has the thinnest shavings then nothing compares to a those made by a well tuned scraper. So really this is a mute topic used by one person here pretending to know it all about sharpening and irons but who in the end is full of BS.

Here is the secret, with a little bit of patience, practice and flat stones anybody here can get thin shavings, you don't need a sharpening machine (they take too much time to set and learn to use), you don't need an IBC blade, etc. The key is having a flat stone, the rest is all BS.


----------



## Bertha

I think that if I planed for a living, I'd just have a bunch of blades and chipbreakers at the ready. Spend an afternoon getting them all prim and proper. I enjoy handling the thick irons. I could give a rat's ass if they actually work any better. I have all kinds of tools that don't work worth a crap but I enjoy looking at them and handling them. Same goes for certain prostitutes


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is still alying low, right now. Just got off work awhile ago. have all day to do…....NOTHING! Off tomorrow too. Then a three "day" weekend at work. Last night, it was real nice, outside of the plant it was about 95, inside the plant…..120 or so. One machine i ran had a thermometer on it. It show the area inside just around the mold. Temp. 104.4, Humidity-48% Nice. Later that night, it cooled down to the mid 80s in there.

Project Stanley/Victor plane is coming along. Shavings? Why?


----------



## Dcase

If I did this for a living I probably wouldn't even be here talking about planes. I do it as a hobby so that I can spend extra time and so that I can buy 10 planes that are all the same size… If I did this for a living then it would turn into work and work wouldn't be fun. JGM, you are right on with what your saying. I am glad I don't do for a living though, I wouldn't have nearly as much fun with it if I did… I wouldn't want everything having to be so serious and on a time limit.

Dude, I only have a 1k and 6k Shapton stone. I use 3m film that is a finer grit then the 6k stone… I am not sure I want to buy another Shapton Glass stone, they dish really quickly and I am starting to get tired of flattening them all the time… I may go back and get some of the older Shapton ceramic stones, the big thick ones.


----------



## donwilwol

JGM0658, I agree you look at it different when time is money. I've been on both sides. Its much more enjoyable on this side.

Paul Sellers will argue you don't need a flat stone. I agree that a process that fits you is needed to get a sharp blade. I think having the plane tuned is important though. Once its tuned though, its tuned. I do agree that us hobbyists can take the tuning further than needed at times, but we do it for enjoyment and it should be pointed out its not all necessary in some instances.

I agree the thick blade thing is marketing and you'll see I've stated that several times. I have one Hock blade, but that's because I needed a new iron. It works great, but so does every other stock Stanley iron as well.

Lots of good information here. I've been doing this a long time, and still learn almost every time I read something here. Thanks for the input.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, are you thinking of pimping out some planes?


----------



## bandit571

Seems I now have a Stanley/Victor #4 base that is extra. If anybody would like a base, let me know. Just the shipping in cost. has a ring for a high knob, and the "Y" shaped area for the frog. Gray paint for the body. This will be for the base only. Igor has plans for the rest of the "body parts", hehehehe…


----------



## Bertha

Lol Don, solid pun! A guy once stole the Pimpin Ain't Easy expression from me.


----------



## carguy460

Off topic post ahead…you have been warned!

I fear that my handplane dreams may be in jeapordy…my username is threatening to suck up my hand tool budget for the next 10 years…










No, I'm not lusting over the orange MODOT dumptruck, but instead the 81 'vette for sale…the price is right, and though it is the car of my dreams but not the year of my dreams, I fear I may be sold! My wife informed me that this car would be taking the place of future handplane purchases, so I'm quite torn…The internal strife is almost too much to bear - newfound handtool and woodworking passion, or long time horsepower lust…good night, Irene, its too much for me to bear!

OK…thanks for allowing my off topic personal dilemma…now to hopefully keep myself out of trouble on this thread, I offer a hand-plane tie in to my vette lusting:










Not a fan of these things, but they bear a striking resemblance to a C3 era vette…or maybe to yet another Veritas Model:










Hmmm….

Ok, back to planes…carry on (and please forgive my off topicness!)


----------



## 33706

I've observed that Corvettes are not good at getting a nice thin curly shaving… and when pressed to the wood they generally only are good at making rough splinters…


----------



## 33706

*Quickie question:* Which manufacturers used a Candy Apple Red translucent finish on their totes and knobs? I have a "Mibro" plane with this beautiful finish on the wood, too bad the plane itself is marginal in quality. I have a few block planes and another smoother or two with this same finish, all generic, no-name planes and I wonder what other brands might be using this finish.


----------



## RGtools

The only reall benefit of a thick blade is that its a bit easier for a beginer to freehand grind do to the larger registration surface of the bevel. Not a small benefit in the begining, but this becomes less helpful the better you get at sharpening.


----------



## Mosquito

Jason, you're quite obviously taking a picture while sitting in a car, so buy the 'vette, and sell the current car, so you still have money for hand planes… Wife didn't say anything against that did she? ;-)

I'd say wait for the year you're looking for… more chance to get the planes you want by then, and you know you'll want to buy the correct year down the road if it presents itself anyway right?


----------



## carguy460

LOL Poopie…I'm sure that Dan could get that vette making whispy thin shavings…imagine how fast one could dimension stock at 120mph…


----------



## Bertha

Carguy, I'm in the process of having a Carmax car moved from Raleigh to Columbus where I'll pick it up. I'm not a carguy but my truck gets 13 mpg, lol. I figured I might as well get a small midlife crisis car.


----------



## carguy460

Mos - the only problem with swapping cars is that the vette doesnt lend itself well to car seat installation…plus if I swap the truck in for the car, deer hunting will be…interesting. And I do like your plan for waiting on my year…but my year is the '69 with the 427, and those are hard to find and way outta my league!!!

Maybe I'll just not buy the vette and tell the wife I saved $10k so I can then spend $5k on tools???

I wonder if the couch will be comfy tonight….


----------



## Bertha

Strapping a deer to a vette would earn you a lot of country points.
.
That might be more awesome than this:
.


----------



## carguy460

Al, everyone needs a midlife crisis car…I hope I'm too young for that though!

I'll call all my car purchases "just transportation", and then start buying planes from Don and call them pre-midlife crisis planes…

EDIT: LOL Al!!!


----------



## donwilwol

Well if I could actually sell planes, maybe I could by my mid life crisis car. Its a little late, but better late than ever. I'm looking for a '68 Mustang covertable, has to have 4 on the floor and a 302 boss(maybe a 351, maybe). The only flexibility would be 1 or 2 years older, 1 year newer, and if its just right, I'd accept a non-convertable.


----------



## donwilwol

and no, I'll not strap a deer to the '68, the pick up is a must!


----------



## Mosquito

As long as we're on the subject of cars… I've got my hopes for a '66 Chevy Impala SS convertible… It's my dad's old college car (one of them), and has been sitting in storage almost exclusively for the past 20 years or so. Only had it out once, and that was after he got it running to put it on a trailer to haul it from central WI to central MN a few years after we moved. Drove it to a friends pole barn that they rent out for storage, and it has been sitting there ever since. The mice had gotten into it, so we put out some dryer sheets and moth balls a few years ago… haven't seen it since, and we're scared to look at what may or may not still be in it…


----------



## bandit571

Note: In my part of the country, IF you want a deer, drive along a county road at night. Don't even need a gun, I got a six pointer two years ago, with my Caravan.

Ok, that Victor base picture:









Since a tote of mine cracked again, the tote off of this Victor base now resides on:









Hmm, do I see SHAVINGS? Hmmm, take a look:









Needs some work. I have narrowed it down to slop in the chip breaker. Hole for the adjuster is too large. The one on the Franken Plane is too tight, I have to tap on it to get it off the frog. Speaking of Frankie, he got a test drive on Pine Street:









A little shy, perhaps? a closer look?









And one more…









Not bad for a pile of old parts…


----------



## donwilwol

I have to admin, if somebody drove in my yard and handed me the keys to a '66 Chevy Impala SS convertible, I wouldn't turn them down Chris. Just tell me its not red. That would be to much to not think about constantly.


----------



## donwilwol

poopiekat, I'm pretty sure all manufacturers used that Candy Apple Red translucent finish on their totes and knobs at one point or another. I've seen Millers Falls with it, Handymans, Defiance, and several I can not recall what they were.


----------



## bandit571

Driven: '64 Ford Futura Falcon, '65 Ford galaxie, 71 Mustang Fastback, and learned to drive in a 62 Ford Galaxie, with three on the tree. My Aunt had a 66 Mustang hardtop. Seats SUCKED big time. About like sitting ON the road. Prefer driving Grandma Evans' 56 Chevy.

Ok, back to planes…..


----------



## carguy460

I've opened a can of worms…I didn't need to hear about these dream cars…oh my, the old feelings are welling up yet again…I may need to check myself into the Henry Ford clinic….

I have yet to find a muscle car (or any car pre 75 or so) for sale that I didn't look seriously at…Ford, Dodge, Chevy, Pontiac, Olds…it don't matter to me, I'm a sucker for old iron…even more a sucker for old iron with horsepower!


----------



## lysdexic

AMC pacer for me thanks


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I gotta say those last photos you posted have your best shavings yet. They look pretty decent to me.

RG- I gotta disagree with your comment "The only reall benefit of a thick blade is that its a bit easier for a beginer to freehand grind"

I have that massive IBC breaker/iron set in my #4 and I have a Hock A2 iron/breaker in my 4 1/2. It is true that I can not get them sharper then the old thin blades and they take the same fine shavings. I do believe there is some benefit in the added weight/mass that the thicker iron/breaker adds though. I have #4's and 4 1/2's with the old thin irons and when I use them (depending on the wood) I can see/feel a difference in the performance when compared to the ones I have with the thicker iron sets. I notice the difference most when planing a really hard wood like Maple.

Another advantage of the new thick irons would be they hold an edge longer. I know there is a ton of debate to this and people will say "ya but they take longer to sharpen". I am sure for some they do take longer to sharpen, heck they used to take me forever to sharpen. Once I got good with sharpening though I can sharpen them at the same time pace as what I do the thin irons…

I am happy with both my thin and thick irons… Like you said, bottom line is the thin ones work just fine if you get them sharp.


----------



## Bertha

Scott, no. Gremlin.
.


----------



## donwilwol

I will certainly agree with the thicker irons are easier to sharpen freehand. Its also easier if you hollow grind. Feeling the *"click"* when pushing down is more prominent with hollow grind, so hollow grind a thicker iron, you get an even more prominent *"click"*.

The initial sharpening takes longer. I do it with power, so I can't even image trying it by hand on some.

After that its more about the steel than the thickness. I've got some old thick irons made from harder steel, and the a2 will take a little longer. I would think that would be the same for how long they hold their edge. Its more about the steel than the thickness. Better steel, longer between sharpening.

I would agree with the added mass on the smaller planes, say up to a #4. Beyond that I'm not sure it makes enough difference. I really don't notice on my #5 1/2.


----------



## donwilwol

I knew a guy that put a 302 in a gremlin. Why? I have no idea. He rolled it the first week he drove it?


----------



## Mosquito

Heh, Don… never mind ;-)


----------



## Bertha

Why, Don? Because. I saw some crazy DC Shoe company driving video where this guy had a Ford Fiesta with like 1200hp in it. Crazy, man. I think the Cayman's got like 250hp and I'll probably still kill myself in it. 
.
I agree with you Don on all accounts. I like to hollowgrind a fatboy, then knock it down flat. I figure the wetwheel jig is my best shot at square, especially after a diamond dressing. I similarly agree about the added weight, but only on small planes. I've got a thick guy in one of my 60.5's. The difference in mass is easily appreciated. I've also got a fat set in my #6. I bulldog the crap out of that plane and the fat set just feels right. I'm sure it makes no difference whatsoever, but the appearance of that wide fore with some fat iron; just seems like it's ready to go.


----------



## RGtools

Dan…now this could be an interesting debate. Let just break this down the way I see it.

Added mass…a thick blade does have a bit more mass and is also more resistant to flexing these features are helpful in ultra light planes (krenov smoothers) or in planes that have a frog to blade seating issue (and this issue could be corrected without a thicker blade). The flip side to that is they can add uneeded weight to a tool that is already heavy tool(read lie nielsen number 8). So I consider this to be a preferance and use point rather than a clear win, one over the other.

Thick blades holding an edge longer…I would guess your experience has more to do with the steel than the thickness of the blade, after all the cutting edge is the apex of the bevel and the back, the ideal and imposible idea is that this is the zero radius intersection of two planes. To put it more succinctly, the cutting edge of the tool is a very small portion of the blade. The edge should not care if the blade is 16th or 3/8th, what matters is the microscopic structure of the material that makes up the cutting edge and how well it holds up to abuse. While the mass might prevent dramatic edge failure I don't think it helps the retention of a keen edge. However the people making thick blades these days tend to know a thing or two about putting out good steel, so I might be willing to say that your better bet for replacment irons these days lies with the thick guys.

Thick, thin. what matters in the end is it's sharp and making shavings and leaving behind glass. I guess what I should have said is the merits of thick irons can be debated over and over. For me they add some benefit…but they are not the cure all that some claim they are.


----------



## RGtools

Damn.

Don beat me.


----------



## Mosquito

Sorry to stay off topic, but wait, Al, you bought a Porsche Cayman? Details man!

Also getting back on topic… I've never had the opportunity to try a thick blade, but I would like to. My issue at the moment is the only thing I have that has a used up blade is a transitional jack, and I don't really want to put it in that one. Also they're all rather expensive for my liking at the moment. Interesting debate going on though.


----------



## Bertha

I can't escape the erroneous feeling that the the thick irons just "embrace" the frog. They just seem more "planted". I like the sound they make when they mate the frog during installation. You're right, of course, RG. That edge cares not about thickness. Like the illusion I refer to above, I think people envision the thin irons to be flexible, poorly mated to the frog, flopping around in the mouth. As we all know that under the chipbreaker and cap cam, that sucker is buried under pressure. I don't know how much…but it's a lot. Probably at least a neuton, lol.


----------



## RGtools

1 Newton of force = 0.2248 lb.

FYI


----------



## mochoa

Part of edge breakdown is heat, a thicker iron would act as a heat sink to reduce that but again, marginal benefit. I like the old thin irons just fine, I also think they are better for hand sharpening because there is less metal to remove.


----------



## Bertha

Mos, I did, man! Well, I kind of did. I'm getting Carmax to move it from Raleigh to Columbus right now, so it'll be a couple weeks. Black on black 2010 non-S with 20K miles, sport and nav pkg. I was all set to buy the new Boxster locally but I finally just accepted that I didn't want a convertible, no matter how many people told me I did. At the dealer here, they had a brand new forest green 911 with tan interior. I had one of those moments where it was like, I don't care if I don't have money to eat, I've got to have this car. It was art. I managed to drag myself away from it. I'm usually not a car guy but I really like the 911 and the cayman, not the panamerica.


----------



## Mosquito

The panamera is one of the ugliest 4-door "sports cars" to ever be created. I'm not really a fan of Porsche to be honest, but that doesn't mean I would turn one down :-D Of course, it would be a long while before I'd have the capacity to afford one anyway lol


----------



## bandit571

I seem to recall some Hillbilly Engineering back in the 80s. A fellow took a Ford maverick, strapped down to a four wheel drive pick-up chassis. One day, he decided to move, so he just strapped the bed from that pick-up truck on TOP of the "car". 3' wide steel strapping, mind you. Then to keep his stuff dry during the move, he placed a "topper" onto the truck bed. Drove the cops berserk, but they couldn't find any laws that were broken, other than common sense.

No, I don't have a picture, before the digital age….


----------



## RGtools

I never factored in the heat, that is an interesting theory. I should run it past my engineer friend and see if he will do a test for us.


----------



## Bertha

Actually, I'm not really a big fan either. I just wanted something small and fun. I haven't had a fun car in a long, long time. Manual transmission, just something different, you know? They're about the same price as a lower end Mercedes (300 sport). Drive it off the lot and it drops $20,000. Strange thing is, five years later, it's about the same price!


----------



## Mosquito

I've been quite interested in the Subaru BRZ (or Scion FSA-Something or other, or Toyota whatever it is) It's cheap (only around $29,000 full out) The closest to a "fun car" I've had I guess would be my current 2010 Subaru Forester. It's also the only car I've ever purchased (everything else was my parents' vehicles). There's still time :-D Either way, it does look and sound like a very fun car, but I won't lie, the 265hp surprises me (on the low side) I've always liked the Audi S cars too (S4, S5, etc) Oh the things I would have if I had money…


----------



## Dcase

RG, I'm not sure I want to debate the whole thick vs thin iron thing again. Seems like thats come up a few times on this thread. I agree with what you said, the thick irons wont make much if any difference to someone who is experienced. I only disagreed that the only advantage was that they are easier to sharpen free hand. I think there are at least a few advantages but I do agree that the advantages are nothing major.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, I was trying to be like you last night, but still to much camber in my iron, ultra thin shavings are only 1/2" wide. A good camera is a big part of this game too. My wife has a nice Canon but it needs to be cleaned, to be continued…


----------



## Bertha

The Porsche dealership here also sells Audi. They had a silver S5 there. It was ridiculous in all respects. A guy I work with is looking at that Subaru. He's a big car guy and he's really impressed with it. A friggin Accord's going to cost you 30 these days. Ridiculous.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, You got it down… I don't think you can get them much finer then that. If thats as wide as a shaving as you could get though then yes, you probably have a bit to much camber in the blade. One of these times try doing what I do and just knock the corners down without putting an actual camber on the iron. That has worked great for me and in my opinion it makes things easier then trying to hone a camber. Your shavings look great though so your able to get a razer edge, no doubt about that.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, you've got the dan shavings down.

Nice block ready to be restored. Not mine, no affiliation but I've got one and love it. I'd say Its a sargent 4306 like this one. (it might say craftsman on the blade, but certainly made by sargent)


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Dan, I actually think I can get even thinner shavings but they get too narrow, will try again with no camber.

And just so I dont get accused of caring more about the shavings than the finished surface
Shinny surface:









Even over this knot, no tear out:


----------



## terryR

Here's my second restored plane…little SB No.3…arrived to me in great shape…in fact it looks barely used…










It could use a fresh paint job, but today I focused on the rosewood…shellac and wax for finish…










And now my restored family has grown to THREE! Thanks to DonYoda for the big No.7 below…










Wanna see shavings? OK…


----------



## donwilwol

I agree with Dan. You don't want a camber on a smoother. I just hit the blade to the left and to the right down through the grits 5-10 strokes each.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Don, that block is sweet, I have to upgrade mine one day, I have a modern stanley from lowes, works ok but not as pretty as that one.


----------



## donwilwol

That's a great looking #3 Terry. I love the rosewood tote. Nice grain.


----------



## mochoa

The camber on this plane is almost nothing, its only when you try to take one molecule shavings that its noticeable.


----------



## Bertha

Hooray Terry! Who's that character in the middle with the light knobs? Suspicious for Don Yoda activity. That's a really nice looking plane.


----------



## Dcase

Terry, very nice job on the #3… And nice shaving photo! lol

Don, Thanks for the link, I just bought it. I don't know if you noticed but the iron depth adjustment is the same kind found on the Stanley low angle blocks. I guess I will have to wait and see what make it is. I think it will pan out to be a good deal though. Otherwise I blame you! haha

Mauricio, if its not the iron then it could be that mouth of the plane is not square. It could also be the wood. The wood has to be dead flat to get a full width ultra fine shaving. Those are the only other things I can think of. However you can feel good knowing you can get your irons that sharp if needed. Just keep playing with it and they will only get better.

A year from now I hope to be able to take a shaving that can only be seen with a microscope!


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys…

Al, the plane in the middle is a No.5 with maple and beech wood…I couldn't handle the black paint from the factory!

Hey, Dan, wanna sell some of your shavings after the next photo session?


----------



## donwilwol

damn it Dan, I didn't notice that. If I had it would have been coming to me. I'm betting the iron will say craftsman, but I know its made by sargent. I'd say its a 5607 model. I love the front mouth adjustment mechanism on the sargents a lot better than the stanley. If you need to blame me for it, I'll give you your money back


----------



## carguy460

Don - I just spent some time stalking your blog site and saw a Wards Master 3 that you have for sale, but I couldn't seem to find any before pictures! I'm just curious what your tote and knob looked like before you restored them…the one I'm doing had some type of really dark dye/stain/who knows what…I sanded and scraped like a madman, then tried some stripper (dirty minds)...it looked pretty good, but when I applied some BLO, the knob exploded in different colors…I couldn't see any of this darkening (or the super bright spots where I sanded more than other places) before the BLO hit it…










There are some gnarly light colored "rings" as you can sorta see in the pic…

I guess my question is how did you get your knob (and tote) to turn out so evenly colored? I assume the previous finish on your wards master would be the same as mine (sorry I guess I don't have a before pic!)...I'm trying to soak up some of that Jedi wisdom you possess….


----------



## Bertha

Did someone say stripper? I was napping when I received the call. 
Carguy, I think that knob looks pretty friggin cool. Wax her up and call it done. And by that, I mean wax the knob (dirty minds)


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not sure mine is any more even colored than yours. If it is, its probably the wax/turpentine mix that got applied first.

I can't find any before pictures of any of the Wards masters I've done, which makes no sense, but they are not where they should be.

I tend to like the variation in color, so it would suit me. I do know the crap they put on some of these planes is a pain to remove.

As you were Al. Stripper crisis has been averted.


----------



## Bertha

Is anyone using a sandblasting cabinet with media? I've been tempted to pick up a HF version. Anyone know what the shop footprint is? I'm out of room.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks Al - I don't mind the tone variations but the two light stripes where I sanded like crazy drive me nuts.

Don - I think I might try that wax/turp mix next time.

I'll wax my knob tonight (thanks for the suggestion AL) I reckon and finish this plane…maybe it will take my mind off the vette…


----------



## donwilwol

I use a home grown cabinet (sort of) with black beauty media.

scroll about half way down http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/25464


----------



## donwilwol

ok, that just didn't sound good at all. I'll wax my knob tonight (thanks for the suggestion AL)


----------



## lysdexic

Can somebody school me on the wax turpentine mixture? What wax? What mixture?


----------



## bandit571

Dirty Mind Quiz;

A man does THIS standing up

A woman can do it seated

And a dog does it from a three legged stance.

What is THIS?


----------



## donwilwol

this is from a suggestion from Al a long time ago. Shred some wax (i've just been using some old candles) but bees wax or paraffin, (maybe paste, I'd try it) in a jar. Add some turpentine and set it in a window. Start with like a 60-40 mix (40% Liquid) and mix to an even constancy. Add turpentine or leave the cover off (to let the turpentine evaporate) until is a thin paste.

Apply like finish. I usually apply it with steel wool. Then I apply oil right over it. (i might let it dry for an hour or so, depending on what time I have in the shop, I might apply the oil Immediately)

I've though about mixing some BLO right in the mix, just haven't got to try it yet.


----------



## donwilwol

thursday random shot


----------



## Dcase

Terry, if you want me to send you shavings I can do that, I have no use for them now. I made several compost bins out back behind my shop and I dump all my saw dust and shavings there. Come winter I will use the shavings in the wood stove though.

I have never done sandblasting but it looks like there is a lot involved… I still fold up sandpaper and do by hand… Maybe I should look into the sandblasting though?


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, My guess to your quiz would be Shake Hands?


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks Don. That's the information I needed. I remembered Al talking about this earlier but I could not remember any specifics. Just stopped by Lowes for some turpentine. Thanks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shake hands…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's a nice #78 shot, Don!


----------



## bandit571

Notice Al didn't answer? Yep, shake hands is the "Clean" answer.

Ok. back to hand planes…


----------



## RGtools

Dan, you and I just ended up in the same place in two different ways. I think there is a word for that:

Woodworking.

Carry on.

PS
I can't believe none of you guys took the oppurtunity to make fun of my tiny mallet…even my wife took a stab.


----------



## lysdexic

*Al*, this is a little off-topic except that I might use this mixture on my tool handles and totes.

You mentioned something to me about* bee's* wax and turpentine. Is there magic there or is the au natural factor?


----------



## ArlinEastman

RG

I think your "tiny mallet" is between you and your wife. lol

Arlin


----------



## Mosquito

I'm proud of these shavings… They're end grain (sort of) from my normal #7. I finally sharpened it with my DMT's for the first time since switching from scary sharp. I also sharpened it using Paul Sellars' method (rounded, not primary and secondary bevel). Overall I'm quite happy with the results.

























These came off of my newly created shooting board. It's not too fancy, but it seems to work just fine


----------



## Dcase

Chris, them are some nice end grain shavings… Your shooting board looks interesting, whats up with the holes drilled in the middle?


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks… I was just making a quick shooting board with what I had. The holes are because I was messing around with different sized in my brace, for a handle on the plane till I'm making. You can also see the left hand side of the picture, it also has dovetail pins too. This was the first short piece for my plane till. It didn't fit well, so I scrapped the piece, and got another board so I could redo it. Under the top board is some of the cut off from the pine I used for the back of the plane till. If I find myself using it a lot, I will probably make a better one, but for now it seems to work.


----------



## planepassion

Mosquito. Those end-grain shavings are some sweet work. I can get wispy shavings with the grain, but haven't quite got the hang of doing that with end grain. Any special tricks? Magic? End-grain potions maybe?


----------



## Mosquito

To be fair, these came off the the end at 45 degrees, so they're sort of half and half, I guess… I just sharpened the blade, up to 8000 grit DMT, other than that, I just set the blade nice and light


----------



## JGM0658

I was all set to buy the new Boxster

Men you did the right thing, the boxter is a chick car, now the 911….hmmmm be still my heart.

The Panamera ugly?......I think it is awesome for a 4 seater, certainly better than my Mercedes CLK 500, all you can fit in the back are 100 pounds girls…not that I am complaining though. I am looking at a 2010 Cayenne with all the trimmings, men that car is just right to fit the Swedish bikini team…


----------



## terryR

Dan, Thanks for offering up your shavings…I was sorta kidding since I'm a rank beginner…and I love your shots of thin shavings. Mos, those are pretty sweet for end grain!

I think this thread is great for teaching folks like me how to improve skills…heck, none of my real life buddies even use hand tools…I hunger for knowledge and must hide on the fringes of this forum to learn!


----------



## Bertha

Scott, I'll mail you a block of the beeswax I like. I'll put it in the mail tomorrow. Your address is buried somewhere 5000 messages deep, so shoot me a PM and I'll make sure to save it somewhere this time.
.
My experience with beeswax comes in two varieties: 1) the gummy yellow stuff and 2) the kind of solid yellowish stuff. I sent a block to RG and he thinks the old lady that makes them here (in muffin tins) is mixing paraffin into it. I won't blame her for stretching her hive a bit and it might even be beneficial, as I've always preferred paraffin on plane soles.
.
Like Don says, I shred mine with either a cheese grater that I stole from the kitchen or a microplane. Heck, a plane would probably work even better. I ground up a bit of one of those really dark HUT pen turning finish block thingies into my last batch. It's probably my favorite batch.
.
I do exactly what Don does, just rub it into old wood with 0000 steel wool. The turpentine really releases the grime and the wax gives it that supple feel. It stinks to high heaven, but you'll grow to like that.


----------



## donwilwol

no I disagree with Al. In moderation, like using it on a plane, I think the turpentine has a sweet smell. (sweet as in the fragrance, not sweet like Dan's shavings)

I keep forgetting to pick up some wax, and I broke my jar and can't find a small one (no baby food jars around any more) so I have to add turpentine a lot.

Terry, no need to lurk on the fringes. Now you're the friend that uses hand tools. It will catch on.


----------



## RGtools

Regarding beeswax.

The Al block put a huge grin on my face, but I do think she might cut her wax with a touch (%10 parafin) to give the wax some needed stiffness. I have a 10lb block of beeswax that we use to make salve (and great wood finishes), it even has a bee entombed in there for authenticity.

In case any of you start fooling with the stuff I wanted to give you a tip, there is one good way to cut up a huge beeswax block…a cold chisel and a hammer. Everything else you will try will get clogged and end up with you cursing and while you clean it.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Al, I am going to have to agree that you did the right thing by NOT buying the boxster. I see them as girls cars too. Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Johnnyblot

Here is a good site full of info:-
For Traditional Oil Finish goto *Alburnams Archive* then- Archive Index then down to no. *83*
I found it all very interesting. 
Alburnams Archive

Cheers
John


----------



## Bertha

Don, PM me your address again. I'll send you a cake of beeswax. 
Edit: ShaneA, I agree. I think the Cayman's a bit feminine too but I'm not selling the farm for a 911. 
.
This is the one I'm having moved. If it's legit, I should get it in a few weeks. I'll post. 
.


----------



## carguy460

Last night I was able to wax my knob…the wife gave me a strange look, but I ignored it and continued waxing…

Disaster struck when I was applying wax to the tote…that wax is slippery when wet, and the tote shot out of my hand, across the shop, and landed perfectly in my electrolysis tub full of water…I then wove a tapestry of profanities that is still hanging in space over lake Michigan (to quote a great movie). The water didnt seem to hurt anything, but it still gave me quite the scare. I also started honing the Wards iron, preparing for completion of my first plane restore…yeah, I'm pumped! Pics tonight maybe, unless I get caught up waxing my knob again…


----------



## dbray45

Al - congrats on the new toy. My uncle had a 914-6. When he died, I didn't have the money to pick it up for $2,000 - oh well. Drive safe.


----------



## Bertha

Weaving a tapestry of profanity. That's an expression I plan to steal!
Carguy, anything that goes flying in my shop either lands in 1) my wetgrinder reservoir, 2) my electrolysis tank, or 3) behind my dust collector (the abyss). It's the law.
.
Thanks, David. My favorite thing about it is having 1) a rear trunk and 2) a front trunk, lol. It's quick, but it's not fast by a long shot. There are kids here in civics that are much faster. I doubt I'll kill myself in it, but I may. After all, my truck goes 0-60 in something like 28 seconds.


----------



## mochoa

Nice end grain shaves Chris!

Johnny, thanks for the link, added to the favorites.

Al, congrats on the sweet ride!


----------



## Bertha

David, the 914-6 is s stately little car. I'm sorry to hear about the wallet at the time.










I had a similar loss many, many years ago on an E-type. It was baby blue, so I keep telling myself I didn't want it anyway.


----------



## carguy460

Completely unrelated pic…but I finally found a motor for my hand crank grinder:


----------



## Mosquito

so I keep telling myself I didn't want it anyway

Al, you know that's a lie ;-)

Jason, that looks like a perfect motor


----------



## dbray45

If I were to get another vehicle (I love my explorer - it hauls wood and tools) I would get something like a Prius. It will be a few years.


----------



## Bertha

Carguy, now you're talking! I tried to buy one for my treadle grinder and the cops told me it was "illegal" to purchase one. What's this World coming to?
.
Mos, yes. Yes, it is a lie. V12, man. 
.
My better half made me LOOK at the Prius, David. They're not cheap but they're nice little cars. I didn't pay a whole lot more for the cayman but it's a 2010. I just couldn't get EXCITED about a Honda or a Subaru. You know what's going to happen, though; my truck's going to break down (knock on wood!!!!!!)


----------



## Mosquito

I would rather a Chevy Volt before a Prius… though I don't know if I would BUY one, or if I would lease one instead… I mean, I know how batteries work… and I know they don't last forever, and that battery is *EXPENSIVE*


----------



## carguy460

LOL Al…good stuff! Congrats on the Porche, it looks pretty sweet! I bet it scoots!

Please disregard the chaos in the background…my shop is a disaster right now as I've got 50 clamps and no clamp rack, 7 planes and no till, 12 saws and no saw till, and a broken down ATV with parts scattered here and there…


----------



## Bertha

Mos, I looked into all those cars, the leaf, volt, etc. I think you're right about the lease. I can't remember how much it cost to have the plug installed in your garage, but it was a lot. A trusted mechanic told me the battery was 10 large. Then, I finally realized I was simply posing. I like the environment enough, I guess. But I also like combustion engines, thick black smoke, and monster trucks. What's a country boy to do?


----------



## dbray45

Helped my daughter get a 2009 prius for under $20,000. She lives in NY and at 50+mpg, and it holds her wheelchair in the back without disassembly, it has saved her a whole bunch of money over a van. They drove from upstate NY to Washington DC on a tank of gas (10-12 gallons) - that IS impressive and something to think about.


----------



## dbray45

This must be off-topic Friday - I can't stay on topic anyplace today.


----------



## donwilwol

carguy, I have had one those those hand crank motors for about 24 years now. I love mine, but man are they expensive!!

OK guys back on track. A little project I've been working on. Not complete, but getting closer.


----------



## Dcase

Jason, great idea for a motor.

and Al you comment "I tried to buy one for my treadle grinder and the cops told me it was "illegal" to purchase one. What's this World coming to?" made me smile. I like your sense of humor and wit.


----------



## Mosquito

Ok, I'm lost, what is it Don?
-

Agreed Dan, I likewise laughed, and shared it with a coworker, who likewise chuckled. 
-

On another sort of on topic, I'm trying to work out a handle for my plane till. This is what I've made out of hard maple so far.









I'm thinking I'll glue/peg/screw/bolt/fasten in some other way, them to the sides instead of putting a handle on the top panel. Being dovetails I would imagine they'd be ok, but being poplar I don't feel comfortable putting a handle on the horizontal top piece. I'm just not sure what I want to do from here. Was thinking maybe a piece of pipe, either painted or plated maybe. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## donwilwol

chris, maybe this will help.


----------



## donwilwol

Chris, I'm not sure I know what your looking for for handles. If you scroll to the comments, you see what I did for the #45 box. http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/26626


----------



## Mosquito

Does help Don, got it now .

Re: handles:









I was thinking about doing 2 handles on the sides, but was wanting to be able to carry it one handed, I guess. The thought was to use the two pieces I post earlier, that extend beyond the top, and put a handle between them. Sort of like a tool tote handle. Sort of like this:


----------



## bandit571

Random Friday Morning photos…









Buck Brothers 14", after a little tuning, and









The Franken plane #5, after a little more tuning, and another view..









Watch a little John Denver last night, would like to load a vid for Al. "Thank God, I'm a Country Boy", for one, and " Take Me home, Country Roads" would be the other. Well, day off, I'm going to do …..NOTHING!


----------



## Mosquito

I still have some work to do on this one, The corner didn't get sharp, since it was pretty well rounded off, and I think the iron might have a slight camber to it (whether it was my doing or not, I'm not certain). Either way, I sharpened it up, and gave it a quick test on some poplar.









-

Nice shots Bandit (you snuck in while I was posting), and enjoy the day off! I'm heading out in about an hour (noon) for a half day off myself  Granted, I'm going to be spending those 4 hours driving, but hey, it's not working!


----------



## mochoa

Carguy: LOL.

Bandit: that's a good Friday!

Chris: is there a way to make those handles function as a chisel rack when the case is open?

Don that bead scratcher is looking nice. I tried making a quick and dirty one a while back but mine was just a piece of saw blade jammed into a saw kerf, I never worked out the sharpening method to make leave a clean bead.


----------



## Mosquito

Hmmm… Mauricio you might be on to something. The only issue would be that with the hinge on the side, the door would block one side from use. There's some extra space in the till (for now :-D) so I might have to experiment with a few ideas.


----------



## donwilwol

more info in the beader

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/07/27/what-will-you-ever-do-with-that-broom-handle-a-beader-maybe/

Chris, just make sure the top will clear the handle.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not quite sure what you mean, Don


----------



## mochoa

Lolo, did some handles that work as chisel holders. 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68965


----------



## donwilwol

me either 

Maybe I am thinking of something else, but if you have a top, it needs to open. Or is the handle going to attach to the top?


----------



## Mosquito

Neither of those? 

I think it's time for some paint… This is about the way I'm thinking. Carrying it vertically. I think I understand what you meant now, though. This is more like a cabinet with a handle on top, where the door will open on the front. The handle sides I made I was thinking of mounting in the middle of the sides sort of like the red below (yes, crude I know )


----------



## Bertha

I get it. You better make that handle sturdy! That thing's going to get heavy fast.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah Al, that's why I didn't want to just attach a handle to the top. And also why I was considering using pipe for the handle cross piece, instead of a large wooden dowel


----------



## mochoa

I think your gonna need two handles on each side. Will this cabinet be used sitting on the floor standing up? Or will you have a cleat where you can hang it?


----------



## donwilwol

ok, got it now. How often do you plane to carry it?


----------



## Bertha

How often do you *plane *to carry it
.
Freudian slip.


----------



## donwilwol

good catch Al.

How often do you *plan* to carry it?


----------



## Dcase

Chris, I would go with a handle like you have in the photo and then put some wheels on the bottom so that you can roll it like those roller luggage bags.

You could get fancy and make some fancy wooden wheels. That would be cool.


----------



## mochoa

I like that idea.


----------



## Mosquito

I also like that idea Dan…

As to how often, it would depend on how often I go to my parents' place in the fall/winter to work on stuff, I suppose. But probably not terribly often, I guess it'd be at most once a week.

When it's in my apartment it will probably just lay on its back on the floor, or stand up along the wall. Once I've got a shop I may remove the handle and just hang it on the wall with a cleat.


----------



## donwilwol

you could also move the handle further back, and add one set of wheels so it worked like a hand cart does.

Edit, the advantage is the cabinet is tilted so the planes are less likely to jar loose.


----------



## Bertha

+1 for a tilting wheely cart.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, I was thinking about that too (jarring loose), so I was thinking about putting the handle closer to the door (if I don't do wheels) that way the whole thing would lean back a little when I pick it up. If I did wheels, I might still do the same thing, so it hangs that way when I carry it down/up the stairs… I'll have to do some experimenting of sorts, I suppose


----------



## lysdexic

Chris, just save yourself a lot of trouble and buy one of these…....


----------



## Bertha

or borrow one.
from me.


----------



## donwilwol

Sometimes it just about timing. Had a few errands to run, stopped by the dollar store. Talk about perfect!




























At just over $5, I picked these up to try.


----------



## donwilwol

opps forgot the final shot


----------



## Dcase

Don, I have bought some of those buck bros irons… They aren't all that bad. The backs were close enough to flat to where I didn't have to spend a great deal of time lapping them.


----------



## bandit571

On board the Franken plane #5, is a Buck Brothers 2" iron. Doesn't do too badly….









just have to flatten the heck out of the backs, they ain't really flat out of the wrapper.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not even sure why I bought them Dan/Bandit. I was looking for a small punch that I broke and they were hanging there. I figured "what the hell"


----------



## ITnerd

OoooOooo… Don, whats that laminated plane you have in the windowsill? Don't think I've spotted that one before in your family shots.

And Lysdexic & Al, thanks for the laugh on the Hello Kitty gear, that was good stuff. I would totally rock that for a client visit.


----------



## Bertha

What's with Bandit and the full gossamer shavings? Fresh from the Principal's office, soap in mouth. Frankenplane with a Buck Bros iron; that should shut down the elitists. Awesome, Bandit. In fantastic news, our friend Christef's Butcher woodbody arrived on my doorstep today. It's got a bunch of glorious things to celebrate and I'll take pictures promptly. Both the iron and chipbreaker are tapered, but in opposite directions. The foremouth is blocked what looks like a long time ago. I would normally call it a big wooden plane if I didn't have Yoda's jointer, lol. More later.


----------



## donwilwol

ITnerd, here is the plane pictured in the window. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/62562


----------



## bandit571

Well, sold that Craftsman #4 last week. What did I turn around and do? Bought a #4 size, with the same groovy sides. $.99 + SH. So, a ten spot for another re-hab plane.

Might wind up with a low angle plane as well, but a lot more $$ for it.


----------



## Bertha

$.99 + SH.
'nuff said.


----------



## ShaneA

Got to chime in and say Bandit is turning out some fine shavings. Looking good.


----------



## donwilwol

bandit, I've got one with the box I'm thinking of selling. Imagine having a corragated Craftsman #4 in the box with all the marketing material to go with the ones you already have. Its like a dream come true.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Man
I have to read this every two hours to just keep up with All the posts.

Arlin


----------



## JGM0658

Imagine having a corragated Craftsman #4 in the box with all the marketing material to go with the ones you already have. Its like a dream come true.

LOL…Men Don, if you were a crack dealer you would be a zillionare…..enabling this addiction…


----------



## donwilwol

well, these planes are a little like crack, and I'm not doing so well on the selling part.


----------



## donwilwol

time to stay off ebay for a WHILE.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160849202145?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_500wt_1416

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221082818903?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1185

Edit: thus supporting the crack statement!


----------



## bandit571

On the wat to the house: That #4 Craftsman plane with the groovy sides (rusty, tote will need a lot of work) and a "Vintage " small Dunlap Planer. A LOW ANGLE Dunlap plane, that is. Chrome cap and all. Looks like just a clean up, too. ( Item # 200787591456) A ten spot plus the S&H. Busy day, for just sitting around doing NADA!


----------



## chrisstef

USPS holding it down for me on that one Al, speedy delivery on their part. My hack job of packaging hopefully held up and you can show her some love.

Sweet tatoo Bertha …


----------



## Bertha

The Hello Kitty, I don't regret. My "Ozzy phase" tattoo is a little regrettable
.
My Dad thinks it's cool, though.
.


----------



## chrisstef

Splendid retort friend … but Ozzy will never go out of style.


----------



## bhog

Don I have a plane like the 2 you posted,mines a craftsman.I started cleaning it up awhile ago and its just been sitting on one of my benches.It was pretty rusty and still needs the sides cleaned up but I got the sole flat and the mouth piece loose.(a broken nub inside).I bought it as my first low angle.Im not sure I like the cap ,it seems to slide when I try to clamp it down.I sometimes do not have patience with tools and at risk of junking it I have left it alone.Seeing those reminded me I need to finish it.
I still have a body slammed bandsaw sitting under a bench to remind other tools to not peave me off.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, the knuckle cap is my favorite kind. Before you decide to body slam it, send it to me. I'll get it tamed for you


----------



## bhog

Don I just may take you up on that.


----------



## bandit571

Random Saturday Photos:









FINALLY got that Union #4G to make some good shavings! Switched out the chip breakers with the Franken #5's chip breaker. Both seem to fit better..









I think that I might have the Buck Bros. 14" plane to work.









Need to redo the bolt, though. Threads were stripped out, so I went to a 1/4"x20 thread size. Might have to go a size larger, and cut new threads in the frog.

I spent about an hour this morning working on planes. I had some new Emery cloth to try out. I even flattened the sides and sole of the Union plane. Worked all three chip breakers over. Even worked over the irons a bit more. That Union iron was RUSTY!

On that Buck Bros. plane, it looks like I could almost slap a 2-1/4" iron in it. Almost an 1/8" of room on each side. Maybe they were trying for a 14" long 5-1/2? Might try it out someday…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, shop time!

Jointing some mystery stuff for the tool chest refurb yields a Random Saturday Pic:


----------



## Bertha

Hooray for random pics! This'll be in a time capsule one day


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, my fave: #4 1/2 smoother also on the mystery stuff. It's spalted, planes like something between walnut and cherry. Cool material.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And one for Don Yoda, featuring his two favorite block planes.


----------



## donwilwol

Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## donwilwol

Union anyone?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don- Send me that Union.

Not so I can sharpen it or anything…

Just send it to me.


----------



## bhog

Hey Smitt is that Elm?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon, I have no idea… It has some grain fleck / sparkle like sycamore, like cherry but much lighter. Spalted a bit, very weird. It is part of four leafs of a table. No table, just leafs…


----------



## ITnerd

Hola my restoring friends. My shop time was all about rust removal and polishing. I'll try to get some pics up later, but I cleaned up a few blocks, a number 3, 6, and 606. I have a slew of blades I'm going to whip into shape tonight or tomorrow, but I wanted to ask a couple questions while they are still fresh in my mind. For light surface rust on the outside surfaces, what is your technique?

I'm currently using Nortons polishing and deburring wheel for the bottom, sides, side edges, cap iron, chip breaker and iron. I have it chucked in my bench grinder, and it does a remarkable job, but I can't get always get a consistent finish look. I also use dremel EZ-lock finishing abrasive buffs and detail abrasive buffs.

But these leave yet another different look/finish on the metal. What can I use to get the metal to a consistent finish without taking too much more off? I usually just finish the non-moving metal with a couple of coats of renaissance wax , the moving parts get starretts or camellia oil, depending on what is closer at hand.

I'm planning on using electrolysis to remove remaining rust and loosen the japanning, but I'm waiting for the japanning to arrive, and I need a larger tub to fit the #6s. Thanks for any advice & pointers.


----------



## Dcase

Chris, to remove light surface rust I use a higher grit wet/dry paper, I find 800 grit works best. It wont leave any noticeable scratched behind and it does pretty quick work on the light surface rust. You can also use 400 grit if its a larger area of rust.

I spent a good part of the day today tuning up my KK 4 1/2 that I got a while back. I had given it an a cleaning and quick tune up back when I got it but it needed more work and it ended up getting set aside… Well after about 4 or 5 hours of tuning I finally got it to a premium level user…

Here are some photos… And YES I am raising the bar on shavings again


----------



## Mosquito

Don, I have a similar block to that union. Does it have any numbers or markings? Mine doesn't.

Dan, those aren't shavings, they're a wood veil… looks good.

Off topic, and back to cars, I was just at a wedding reception on someone's family farm, and they had around 30 old cars… all mostly mopar, and probably around 16-17 challengers and cuda's. It was dang impressive. Only one plane to be found, and it had a car painted on it…


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, that's again a fine shaving. What kind of wood is that? I think you should start listing those shavings on ebay. They are truly a work of art.

Smitty, are you sure that's not poplar?

Chris(ITnerd), try a medium or course brass wheel. If you are lucky you can also find them for the dremel. I found them once and can't find them again.

Mos - a.k.a. Chris, The blade has the Union stamp, but the plane has no markings at all. I was very surprised at how smooth the blade adjustment worked. Its actually quit usable.


----------



## donwilwol

one more shot. Ok not Dan quality, but this is a shot after sharpening the new Buck Bros iron in this plane. Note these are under $3 at HD. The wood is Ash. Its hard to get a full width with this piece because its full of knots.


----------



## terryR

Don, I've also had pretty good results with a cheapo iron from the big box store…don't know how long it will hold the edge, but for the price…nice shavings, too…

Dan, you really aren't afraid of splitting an atom are ye? Awesome…










posted for Andy, who must be on holiday watching the Olympics?


----------



## donwilwol

a couple more quick restores-tune-ups from a rainy saturday yesterday.

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/07/28/a-stanley-220-and-craftsman-3704/

Stanley #220









Craftsman 3704 (#9 1/2)


----------



## donwilwol

I got this in the mail the other day.










It only had 1 fluted bit with it. I remember seeing something similar in a bunch of taps I found in the bottom of a box I bought at a flea market and wasn't sure what it was. Sure enough, I now have 2. As luck would have it, its the same size bit as the one with the drill (yes, only 1 in the box as well). Its now in my till next to the countersink egg beater for the quick pilot as needed. (the hunt for fluted MF bits is on)

I love LJs


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, I don't think it's poplar, but it's close. The aged faces are a buttery color (no finish on them); it'd be an uncommon wood for table extensions, not? Planes and feels almost like beech, the stuff wood bodies and transitionals are made of…

Nice drill! Need a Buck Rogers smoother to go with it now…


----------



## RGtools

Don. Lee valley sells new ones that fit the old tools. You may want to take a look.


----------



## donwilwol

Maybe the guy that sent me the drill will send me a Buck Rogers smoother. You think?

I've already got more time into this than it will ever be worth. Its great for cambering edges, but flat it just doesn't like. The sole was so far out it took a long time, even on the belt sander. The previous owner had a serous camber on the iron, maybe the only way it would work, but a camber on a block?

Its just so cute though.


----------



## ShaneA

Dan that is a crazy thin shaving.

Spent some time in the shop yesterday…I have been building a bed for a while now. When you only get 4-5 hrs of shop time per werk, a build like that seems like it drags on for months. So I took some time to do a sharpening bender yesterday. I sharpened up a fair amount of chisels, maybe 15, and my SW 18 that I have had for quite some time, but hadnt used/sharpened. Something to do besides the long drawn out project. The 18 is pretty sweet. Havent had much love for block planes yet, not sure why, but I think I am going to like this one.

Random observations….hand cut dovetails are going to take some practice. Sharp chisels will cut your a$$ in a heartbeat. Doh!


----------



## waho6o9

May be practice dovetails the way Kari makes them. Nice tunes as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Doesn't have the scent of planed poplar, just did a test of them side by side…


----------



## bandit571

A Millers falls "Screwdriver" I have on hand…









and a look at it "opened up"









Looks like any "Yankee" style bit will fit it, too.

Block plane photos?









Uno,









Dos,









Tres. And, a Star Wars Plane(t)









and fighting some Rebellion Wood..









and, lastly, a $4 plane…









There is a Sargent running around somewhere, with a cambered iron…









And a Dunlap Low angle is getting mailed tomorrow….


----------



## Bertha

Thank God we found you, Bandit. I can almost feel the excitement through the computer. You really love this stuff


----------



## bhog

Smitt nice pic.Is the grain kinda zig zaggy?Kinda like douglas fir can be or true southern yellow pine but calmed down a little?

Dans wood looks like qs walnut to me.(LOL) crazy shave there sir.


----------



## Bertha

I just had a Google moment. Oprah likes handplanes?
.

The Oprah Model Handplane
As featured in the August Issue of Oprah Magazine, released July 3rd. Oprah's annual Beach Edition. Every year the Oprah staff sifts through hundreds of new or exciting beach items. They include what they feel are the best and include them in this edition. It was quite long process. They initially contacted us in April. Though they were always very upfront with us, we didn't find out that we would be included in the Magazine until a few weeks ago. They were a great group of people to work with and we thank them for everything! So, here it is, The Oprah Model Handplane. You can purchase this Model in our on-line store at: http://brownfishhandplanes.bigcartel.com/ use the code: OPRAH during checkout and recieve 10% off.
.
lol


----------



## bhog

I ordered the orange and green combo,should make a decent profile on my latest project…....


----------



## alba

Some old wax recipes

http://lumberjocks.com/alba/blog/18172


----------



## bhog

Brought out the router for a lil clean up.lol.This makes me hybrid.


----------



## donwilwol

My wife and I stopped by a few shops today. Meet my new friends.










.










From left to right
Type 11 #6
Type 11 #5
parts #5
Type 8or9 #4
Defiance scrub type
some piece of tin crap
Stanley #220
Stanley #110 
Type 11 #3
Stanley #75
Stanley #93
An iron and cap iron I needed for my #33.


----------



## ShaneA

Wow Don, another haul. Still hard to believe you havent cleaned out all the locals by now.

How much you got in that 93? Is it staying or going?


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, I paid $150 for everything you see. It was all from one dealer. We've stopped at this shop everytime we pass by, but this was the first time he was open. The #93 will stay. I've been watching for a large shoulder plane but didn't want to pay the price.

Smitty, here is a piece of spalted elm. Hope you can see well enough to compare.


----------



## thedude50

The thickness of the Iron is about engagement and reduced chatter it is not just a marketing ploy. no one makes marketing ploys that cost more to produce. the fact according to rob cosman and many other real experts, is the added mass of the cutter reduces vibration of the cutter. So with this in mind they also added the thicker chip breaker again more mass less chatter better engagement with the frog. Stanley took this one further and removed the frog all together and it works wonderfully. And I could care less if it is made in Mexico it works great. the other reason the a2 irons are thicker is they are more brittle than a1 irons adding the mass prevents cracks in the iron. this is all based on science not conjecture or personal opinion.


----------



## thedude50

did you guy read what that guy dan has done to rick that is just wrong rick could use some support and encouragement to hang in here i know he is pretty fed up with what dan did and could use some moral support


----------



## JGM0658

is the added mass of the cutter reduces vibration of the cutter.

Why? If you are going to make a statement and qualify it as "science" you are required to show proof, not "because Cosman said so", this is not science it is BS. So learn some physics and get back to me when you have proof.

PS, the engagement is dictated by the angle of the frog, it has nothing to do with the thickness of the blade.


----------



## Bertha

Thick or thin, they both cut wood. I'd prefer not to have this debate all over again. 
.
Hey Don, how's that T8/9 #4 looking? Are you adopting her or giving her a bath and putting her out on the streets? I like that vintage.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I could be persuaded to part with that particular #4. PM me what you think she's worth to you. All wood is good, not cracked, all rosewood of course. Let me know if you want it as I found it, or give it the works. Better pic's are possible in the morning if you'd like. I also have a type 9 all ready restored.










Might be more out there. I need to take inventory.

Here is my gaol at this time. I need a #5 1/4 and a #8 to complete the 3-8 set of type 11s.


----------



## thedude50

Me Ill trust Rob and David Charlsworth you not so much JGM. I have no reason to believe a word you say


----------



## chrisstef

Well ive gotta share my weekend story. For me and my personal experience i found handplane nirvana .. i made full width thin curly shavings for the first time on a consistent basis through both pine and oak. I tuned up my type 11? 12? #6 and #7. My lord how ive needed these 2 guys in my arsenel. Just a little personal joy to cap off the weekend.

On that note … any tips for transferring iphone pic to windows 7 PC?


----------



## JGM0658

I have no reason to believe a word you say

Neither do I a word you say….guess that makes us even, but I don't try to pass myself as an "expert" or "professional" reviewer.


----------



## thedude50

jgm if you want to fight do it some where else al asked you to stop and I dont care what you say so just go back to your rock and crawl back under it


----------



## JGM0658

Al asked you to stop too. I don't care what you say either, I just don't see why I or any other member should put up with your BS, constantly reading how you want to hock a plane or pretend that you are an "expert" when that is far from the truth.

I don't know about a rock, but I can go back to my workshop, take a look at mine and then at yours and tell me who is the one under a rock….LOL.


----------



## thedude50

just go away


----------



## JGM0658

The feeling is mutual….. ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Could be, Don!


----------



## RGtools

Chrisstef. Glad to hear you are stepping into wonderland.


----------



## ksSlim

Smitty, if you have an Agri. college in the area, they could take a small sample and identify the wood.
Fo what its worth, I suspect Box Alder or some other "Native" Maple. Many Maples(Acers) are prone to spating.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon - I missed your post between all the love 

It's softer than doug fir. Maple only softer, cherry but no scent when worked. Burns easy when getting ripped. No clear (prominent) grain. Used for a table, likely shop made. Buttery, like chestnut, but not that. No pores at all.

Urgh. Wished I knew wood better.


----------



## ITnerd

Whew, something like 12 blades needed a fresh primary bevel, and 5 needed to be reground for chips or being out of square. Heres a shot at the prep for the non-square blades, some ********************-em Red, a little square and a marking knife:










Heres a shot of my ghetto-fabulous portable grinding setup ($20 craigslist grinder + chunk of 2×10 + Jawhorse):










And heres a shot of tonights progress. Tomorrow I will begin honing the backs and secondary bevels on everything.










I couldn't find a razor blade to scrape glue off my granite slabs to put down new paper, so I chose to take that as a sign from God that it was time for Woodford Reserve. To be continued…


----------



## thedude50

that's a load of work Chris congrats.
I worked on benches all morning and can almost make it to the blaster maybe tomorrow and If i make it Ill get your plane re japanned this week. your tote came the other day from Minnesota and i cant wait till I am done with this project. The benches and the plane I want a day off. In the sides where the wedges go on this plan for the legs you have to trim the wedges and plane the end of the tenon smooth with the side. then you have to cut the 2 giant dovetails and mark the females out on each side of the outer leg and hog out the half lap mortice the dovetails fit in. once you have them all done you are supposed to glue the 4 inner and outer legs together this will be an exact glue-up and wont be the easiest part of the bench no room for errors on this part so you have to move quick and be stingy with the glue around the mortises as it will be tough to clean out of a deep mortice and you don't want that to happen. then I will be making the accent pieces, the boxes that are the tool trays. the ship lap boards and stuff like that. it will be nice to wrap the benches up and to get some time to play with some planes again.


----------



## Johnnyblot

Hello chaps
Sunday-Day 3 of the OLYMPICS. 
I ought to have been watching the sport, but I had to spend my last day of 'Sick' in the workshop. After 6 weeks of recovery from disc surgery on my spine, I return to work Monday. 
There are few things more frustrating than having time on your hands but not being fit enough to mess about in the shop!
Anyhow. Bit 'o' Funtime.



Bring out the Lie Nielsen #5 1/2



Bandsaw some wood from the firewood pile. Dunno what it is, but it's bloody hard! Sugar maple perhaps? Suggestions are welcome?



Flog off the rough with the old Stanley



Finish off with the LN's. 
"would you like shavings with that sir"?
"I don't mind if I do".
"would that be Dan shavings or just ordinary sir"?
"oh just ordinary thank you". :-(



Check for a flat face :-/



Check edge for square-



Just to be sure, up to the light.





That'll do nicely. 
Face and edges marked. 


The "flag" tells me which direction I planed it. The " pole" points to the edge that is square.

A fun Sunday afternoon  before going back to work :-(

Cheers
John


----------



## Brit

Nothing like a bit of plane therapy before returning to the grind is there? Glad you've recovered well John.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Slim - Thank you for that gues, it might be! No Collge to take it to here, but I know someone local to ask and have a better idea of what it might be.

Good pics of process, John. 'Dan shavings or ordinary… Priceless!


----------



## Bertha

John, I know what it's like to be laid up. I'm on my seventh week of it now. Sucks. Glad you got the clearance to get back in action.


----------



## Dcase

"Dan shavings or ordinary" 

I was only playing for the camera. It would take me forever to smooth a board if I only took those super fine shavings…

Brandon, the wood I was planing in my last photos was Redwood. Its really soft and planes really well. I would really be "showing off" if was taking shavings like that from walnut or another hard wood.

Don, you really do clean out the local sales. That shoulder plane was a nice find.


----------



## Bertha

^Dan, I fear that's the point that a lot of people (who aren't here 20 times a day) miss. I very rarely tune for a Dan shaving; I'll use a perfectly good Don or Smitty for primary smoothing. I'll reach for a Dan-tuned plane only to test the surface before picking up a scraper. Hell, I've got scrapers that produce thicker shavings than yours when you're really showing off


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Heck, whenever I toy with the idea of creating a Dan shaving, the first thing that I realize is that none of my stuff (wood in work) is smooth enough to even allow long, gossamer shavings… Even the smoothers take of highs to some degree, if you know what I mean. And it was stuff that was perfectly good for the project at hand.

Also, my shavings don't come out flat, but rather are more curlish. I have seen that madman Cosman pull long, limp shavings from his planes and I have no idea how he does that. Not that I need to do that, mind you, but it's something to see. Especially when he's doing it one handed. Any dan-type results I get are very temporary; shavings look more like scrapings, and the smoother is quickly dialed up to cut a bit more (to get the work done)


----------



## donwilwol

Had it not been for the shoulder, the rest probably would have stayed. His individual prices were high on most. The funny thing was, he mentioned buying them all, other than looking them all over, I never even mentioned buying them. I must have had that plane look.


----------



## Bertha

That 93 is worth most of the box. There are some other gems in there, though. Let me think on that #4 Don. I just bought a car, so I need to make sure I'm not about to be homeless


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is a right fine #93, Don!

What is the #6 plane in the lineup pictured above, next to the 'piece of stamped tin' crap thingy? Different cap iron, lots of space in front of the tote?


----------



## Bertha

I've got to stop with the shoulder planes. I'm turning into JusFine, lol


----------



## Mosquito

Al, if you feel you have too many, send one my way ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, that's a Defiance, single iron. Sort of like the HF plane Stumpy uses to make a scrub. I suppose it was meant to be a smoother.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm ok with letting folks know you don't have to have Dan like shavings to be successful. But lets remember, this is a Dream thread. A shaving like Dan's makes for a much more exotic dream, lets face it.


----------



## JGM0658

The only issue I have with the Stanley shoulder plane is the God awful screw they put inside to hold the blade. I have the 90, and it literally sucks. Great little plane though, once you tune it, it is great for squaring corners if you remove the nose.


----------



## Dcase

Al, thats why I remind everyone that I am just messing around lately with those ultra thin shavings. I have posted a lot of pictures showing my planes in real action as I am building a project but a good percentage of shavings pics were just taken for the sole sake of sharing on here for fun. The pictures are also my way of showing what these planes are capable of doing. You don't need a brand new LN or premium iron to get those shavings. The shavings photos that I posted the other day are probably the finest shavings I have ever got from any of my planes and the plane I was using was nothing more then a well tuned Keen Kutter with its original iron. Its just fun to challenge myself to see just how sharp or how well tuned I can get a plane or tool.

Rob Cosman was the first person to really inspire me to learn how to use and sharpen planes. When I used a plane for the first time in my shop I got awful results. Realizing I needed some help I did what kids do these days and went to the internet. I did a search for "How to use planes" or something like that and it brought me to Rob Cosman. I watched a couple of his videos on Youtube and the rest is history. The only thing with Rob though is you have to be able to separate whats a sales pitch and whats not. You just gotta watch him and ignore what ever products hes using and just focus on the motions. lol


----------



## donwilwol

Al, not sure what the heck I was looking at but the #4 I picked up yesterday is no wheres near a type 8 or 9. More like a 16. I double checked, the #6 and #3 are type 11. whew.


----------



## bandit571

Next up in the Re-Hab Department?









Well, it has a RED frog,









groovy sides..









it is a number three size in width, but a four size in length..









and a bid,old steering wheel. Should keep me busy for a day off or two….


----------



## Bertha

Don, all my planes that I think are T11 are probably something different, lol. I wonder if lysdexic has a #6. I'm bad about keeping track of what people already have, but I know lysdexic likes T11's. This is my immediate mental reference:
Smit: all the iron planes you could want; a dovetail plane, ffs; finest bench
Don: all of them, period; heavy on Sargent
Dan: all the iron guys, tons of transitionals, and off-brands that produce; Keen Kutter custodian, LLC
JusFine: English shoulders
Bandit: friggin everything; the guy is just IN THE SHOP!
Andy: braces and saws
Lysdexic: Justin Bieber


----------



## Johnnyblot

Just to follow on from Dan's earlier point. If I hadn't bought my Lie Nielsen #5 1/2 and gone to David Charlesworth and was shown how to sharpen blades and how to plane, I would not have discovered the wonders of finely tuned tools and how enjoyable it is to use them.
Then looking across to see what David was doing and realising that he was using a Stanley #5 1/2 he'd had for over 30 years. Albeit *finely* tuned.

I'm no snob but I'm truly impressed by the likes of Don & Dan, that take a 'Pigs Ear' and turn them into a 'Silk Purse'. Until now I would never dream of wanting a Transitional plane but after seeing what these guys come up with, I want one.

I'm off for a cup of tea & calm down.

Cheers
John


----------



## Mosquito

lol poor Scott.

I believe I've got a few 10's/11's but I can't recall off the top of my head which ones… Ideally I'd like to have them all be 10/11, since I like the frog adjustment screw, and the low knob. But I guess for now I live with what I have until I can find/afford replacements 

Edit: I think it's my #3 and #5 that are 10/11, or at least low knob, but I don't think anything I have doesn't have the frog adjustment screw


----------



## bandit571

Well, this is a start, anyway..









Handle bolts, yes they are BOLTS, have a pair of lock washers with each of them. Blade will need a little work. Like this RED frog?









Got out the last of the "Stripper in a can" ( Don't go there, Al) and went after the base, and the handles..









and the tote..









and the high knob..









Not sure WHAT wood I have here. Might just re-finish and re-install.

Yep, frigging everything! Even a $1 saw….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, thanks for making me Google 'ffs'... today's chuckle courtesy of the Epic Thread! 

And I know this is going into dangerous territory with the readers we have here, but a word or two on knobs, high vs. low. My jack is the only low knob I have (T11) and I wouldn't trade that plane for anything. It works exceptionally well at every task I throw at it, but it has a low knob that I don't much care for. Low knobs mean a fully-finger-based grip, like the way most folks twist open a beer bottle, or an open grip with just the index finger and thumb getting good hold, palm open and down. Or gripping with the lower two fingers and the palm. Not optimal.

High knobs on the T12/13 and on are everything else, and gripping those planes is much easier. Grip in the ways mentioned above, AND with a straight-up baseball bat type grip, too. More comfortable over long sessions, it seems to me.

Why low vs. high? Asthetically, the low knob looks way cool. But in use, High Knobs are Dreamy. Anyone with a lone high-knob that tells them a different story?


----------



## bandit571

take your pick….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And, Ditto - 'poor Lysdexic…'


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What's your preference in use, Bandit? (of course you've got 'em all… )


----------



## donwilwol

Just to be clear, I love the Sargent blocks, I don't like their bench plane much.

Smitty, I never noticed much of a difference in the high/low knob. Maybe I need to pay more attention, but I'm still going to finish my set of type 11's someday. Since I typically use the bedrocks, they're high knobs.

Al, I took stock in the type 8 and type 9s. I could almost put a set of those together as well. I have 2 #3 type 8s, one #3 type 9, and 2 type 9 #4 and a type 7 #4. Also 2 type 8 #6s.


----------



## donwilwol

oh And, Ditto - 'poor Lysdexic…'


----------



## RGtools

If you are used to pushing around wooden planes a low knob fees a bit more natrual since you are used to wrapping your hand around the top of the front of the plane anyway. My smoother has a lowboy, my others are all high.

I get a blister in the center of my left wrist when I use the high ones for a long time, this is even worse on the bedrock body. That's why If I ever decided to snag a top of the line set of bench planes I would have to go with the cliftons….despite the green.


----------



## bandit571

I like the short & fat ones, for some reason. All I seem to pick up seem to be tall ones, though. About like a "Friday night on Leave" sort of thingy….


----------



## bandit571

I like the short, fat ones. Lately, though, all I seem to be getting is the tall ones, about like a "Friday Night on Leave down Kudo Street"....


----------



## thedude50

adding to Al's list of what we all are after 
I am about to finish my full set of flat top bedrocks including all the fractional's And I am on a mission to own every LN plane made. I know Shanea is also trying to complete his set of Bedrocks including fractionals as well. And I know Smitty loves anything with the SW logo and he wont buy if it is not there he also likes the decals on the totes. Al likes everything as long as it is not two toned Al hates two tone anything . I also know Al wants a 140 but he has decided on the LN as that has the fence he wants. the fence in case you don't know it makes for a cool trick when cutting hand cut dovetails. I am not sure what Brandon or Chris are after but i know they both like high quality and I know Chris sleeps with his no2 that I sold him it is a real looker .and Dan like anything as long as it is extra sharp and cuts wood like butter.


----------



## thedude50

On the topic of nobs I like them big and tall like on the new SW no4 it is the best feeling nob i own i like that plane more every day


----------



## Mosquito

I'm going to have to compare knobs now… I do like the look of the low knob better though. I've got a high and a low #5, so I might have to give those a try and see which I prefer. I've only used the low knob #5 (my Stanley) since having them cambered, and sharpening them up

I must admit that I generally don't use the knob on my #7 unless I'm flattening a face. When I'm jointing, I like to just push down on the body of the plane behind the knob with my thumb, and then run my fingers along the face of the board… not sure if that's weird or not, but hey, it's what I do


----------



## thedude50

Chris Thats the way rob teaches it in his class it helps keep you on track I do it the same way most of the time it just feels better I think the time i use a nob is when i am smoothing the face of a wide board

Hey you guys I started a thread on the studley tool chest and would like you guys to chime in on it it is a great tool chest and a tool chest will be one of my next shop builds


----------



## donwilwol

Chris, I hold the plane the same when jointing. The knob becomes a thumb stop so height is unimportant.


----------



## Mosquito

Maybe that's where I picked it up… I watched a few of his videos on youtube.


----------



## Bertha

Poor Lysdexic, little fella. That cleft palate hasn't slowed him down much, nor the Turner's and Prader Willi. Good guy, though. Likes handplanes, after all. 
.
Dude, you've got some lofty goals and I love that about you. I don't know many people that can claim a full bedrock minion. Or a solitary 602 for that matter. The LN set, meh; that's probably done more often than we think ($); can't compete in clout with the bedrocks, imho. Once you get the #51, pose with it while winning at Guitar Hero and the competition is over. Against Stevie Ray Vaughn!, ftw (that one's for Smit).
.
Re the low knob: as usual, Smit's on the money. They just look cool; kind of the opposite of SawStop. Kind of the same as a vintage 3ph Oliver. Kind of like that Twilight chick before she cheated on me. I like the lowknob for the big boys. I index my thumb on the low knob during long passes, letting my lead fingers caress the wood (Bandit, don't go there). For non-jointers, I think the higher knob better relates to the pressure on the rear tote, making even pressure easier. I'm not a physicist, however. I do know that Einstein had some cool hair, though. 
.
I'm out of witty comments. I'm in KY right now and there's an antique complex down the road. Once I'm done with bidniss tomorrow, I might just hit it up. Wish me luck in the wild.


----------



## LukieB

For the record, I share Smitty's affection for the sweethearts as well, decals and all. Most of mine are type 14 and 15. I have a full set of bench planes, fractions and all, but not yet all of them are sweethearts…yet.

I have a vast assortment of other types and always looking to sell or trade. Seems like I have a ton of Type 11s around here. Lately my affliction has spread from not just handplanes but to anything useful that's been stamped with the SW. Having this in my possession doesn't help.










Slippery slope indeed…


----------



## Bertha

I'm a fan of every vintage before and including SW. I feel like the SW is the easiest way to navigate Fleabay. That tiny little heart demands at least a second look. Unfortunately, that's a pretty easy logo to spot. We should have never started talking about this crap in public. 
.
Edit: Lukie, sell off those Type11s to the guys here before they get bedrock taste


----------



## ITnerd

Al, the Smitty dovetail plane comment & Bieber moment really made me howl, you are not right sir. Thanks for making me laugh on a work call. My affliction is probably best shown here…










I seem to like Sandusky Planes, smoothers, and then Stanleys in that order… OK, throw in a French Wagoners Axe and a PA broadaxe for variety. ITS THE SPICE OF LIFE DAMNIT.

God, I need to hurry up and get started on a pair of tool cabinets, this setup is horribad. I am one more MJD or Fine Tools auction away from a Hoarders episode. Please note the walnut live edge boards and beech 4/4 that has been drafted into service as shelving. Godhelpmeh.


----------



## LukieB

I agree Al, I can't believe what some of the things on my Fleabay watch list have gone for…. although I'm guilty of paying way too much on there, for something I "had to have" LOL


----------



## LukieB

Chris, your collection is bad a$$, and makes me feel better about mine… "Godhelpmeh" LOL


----------



## Bertha

Lol Nerd with the Closet Maid. You Sir, aren't right either, and you're SO due for a proper home for that fine, fine collection. Notice that I haven't said anything about the molders, you friggin ba$tard. Until a couple months ago, I would have screamed, "Sandusky!!!!!" from the top of a mountain. Now, I just mutter it under my breath, for some odd reason. They are exceptionally fine planes, but clearly not safe for kids; sharp blade and all.
.
Ok, I'm going to go ahead and stop now. Carry on.


----------



## donwilwol

absolutely no affliction here.


----------



## Mosquito

I tried picking up both my #5's with out thinking about it, and my grip was similar between the two. The only difference, is that sometimes when I went for the high knob, I would put my pointer and middle finger around the side closer to my thumb, instead of just the pointer finger like on the low knob.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, your collection of suck hose is indeed impressive!!! . Clear that detrious from the wall and you could add several more feet of 4" tube…


----------



## JGM0658

Ok Don, the Oak bar and the blanket chests saved you, I was just going to tell you that planes are for other than to hang them on a wall and see how purty they look…..But you had killer projects, even if you cheated with the live edge..


----------



## thedude50

hey don are you using regular 4" pvc pipe for you long runs of suction hose I had not thought of using pvc it should be affordable compared to metal pipe how does it work and are you happy with it for your long runs


----------



## Bertha

Mos, that's why I keep coming back. Real stuff in real time. Don, you should seriously free up that space dominated by silly dust collection. You've got lungs for that. 
.
Edit: And Don, I bet you'll answer that question above as I would: the PVC was on hand


----------



## donwilwol

Yea, I've put a few pieces of wood together.

My collection of hose is a collaboration of purchases. Yes dude some of it is pvc and it works very well. I bought some see through flexible, but the rest is from a system I purchased from a shop going out of business. It was a 5 hp leeson( I think) collector, and all the pipes, fittings, hoses, connectors, some steel pipe, some pvc, and probably 60_80' of flexible for $300. I then sold my 2 hp grizzly foot $250.

What exactly does ''cheated on the live edge'' mean? Not that I don't cheat every chance I get.


----------



## Bertha

Boom! In before Don answered! Damn, I'm good. 
Edit: aw crap, I did it in an edit. No proof that I got in. Shucks.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I love the convenience of dust collection. I never had it until this shop.


----------



## donwilwol

Boom??


----------



## thedude50

I cant believe no one has commented on the HO studley tool chest that this is amazing


----------



## JGM0658

What exactly does ''cheated on the live edge'' mean?

Means you did not use a plane on that side, but we will let you slide this time…


----------



## donwilwol

Actually I may have used a draw knife to remove the bark.


----------



## ITnerd

I know Al! Getting a better storage solution is my first priority. Well, my first priority is to stop buying STC planes, but shoooo. I really cannot justify any more, seeing as my total project portfolio consists of some crappy boxes, live edge shelving, laundry room cabinets & the plywood Mantry. Oh, the shame.

And I hear you on the sharp single blades + kids = copay theory. One of my good friends has 2 year old twin boys, and she is terrified to visit with them - I keep telling her she doesn't give them enough credit, they'll only make that mistake once. My mom says I kept reaching for a hot toaster oven as a kid, until finally she was at her wits end and let me. I didn't have toast again until I was TWENTY SIX.

I'm thinking that its silly to attempt to get all the molders in the cabinet, so I may just run a long shelf along the top of the wall, and stop when all 13 feet are covered. build the cabinets to fit underneath. I'm currently trying to do both front and back wall of the cabinet with a french cleat system (to account for the ever changing toolbox), but I may just give up and go after two simpler ones to get something up. Seems like Im going to lose too much depth to the cleats and hangers to make it worthwhile. Damn Sketchup for harshing my mellow.

Someone said to buy tools as you need them, but I can't listen for $hit. Please reference JGM's signature quote.

Speaking of JGM, i just managed to sneak a peak at your shop photos, and I couldn't figure out what that horrible screaming noise was… it was me. It was me. Nice shop man.


----------



## bhog

Dan,darn wrong again.I have never worked redwood.

Anybody halfway in love with spoke shaves?

Don my 2hp leeson spins up and I can feel it disrupt the earths rotaion(has like a 18" blade hooked to it)im sure the 5 hp will de ass a cat from across the room,or just de cat a room,lol.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just a question with all the shavings here.
1. If a person is doing woodworking as a full time job do they have time to have thin shavings all the time?
2. If they do not do they use a scrapper plane or plain scraper?

To me if I was really into a big job of doing a table, I would not be looking for thin shavings all the time because that is what scrapers are for and 600g paper.

Let me know if I am right or wrong. I am Not a pro just starting out.

Arlin


----------



## donwilwol

Arlin, you want thin shavings for a finish, but not Dan thin. You're right it would take to long.

Also most guys will only use a scraper on more difficult wood. A smoother is called that because it leaves the wood…...smooth.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don

I have a Stanley #1, #2, and #3 and have used them, but I really like my #80 or #81 or Stanley #12, #12 1/4, #12 1/2 and #12 3/4 also my Whinchester 3080 because I always get an awesome finish that does not need sandpaper untill I need to break the edges. It is so very silky smooth after that.

Arlin


----------



## donwilwol

That's the nice thing Arlin, there is always more than one right way, and the way that works is the best.

You have a #1. I'm a little envious. I like my LV 112 the best.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have really been looking hard at the LV112 but just have not yet due to my other scrapers. I really like to buy and rehab the old planes. I have alot of time and it can be done very easy from a wheelchair when I do not trust myself using power tools.

Arlin


----------



## lysdexic

Poor dyslexic. Just to set the story striahgt. I am not a collector but I do suffer from the irrational buying of hand planes.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats the gangster pose! Poor lysdexic my a$s.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Scott, that is some story! You and your plane collection are all right by me…even if you are a Bieber fan.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Cleaned up really nice. I guess when I get out to the garage I will take a picture sometime.

Arlin


----------



## thedude50

Nice set of baileys Scott now is the time to start your bedrock collection! I have a truly wonderful no 607 that is looking for a new home it is one of the best no607s that i have seen in a long time . it has a fresh tote and knob as the originals were very bad.


----------



## ITnerd

wowza - talk to me sir. Are those all the same type? Dear god, nice spread.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks like the #5 1/4 and #1 are missing.

Again, Poor Dyslexic…


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks Dude but I am going to constrain my bench plane collection to the above. They are all T11's except the #2 which is a T8. However, the #2 has a V-logo iron. They are in various stages of repair/restoration. Actually, I have only worked on the #2, #4 and the #4 1/2. The rest are untouched thus far but I will get to them.


----------



## lysdexic

Right you are Mr. Smitty, right you are.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Those are some beautiful pics, my friend. A fine set of handplanes that anyone would be quite proud to call their own. Nice…


----------



## JGM0658

Thanks ITnerd, wait till you see the one I am planning to build soon. Then you will really scream… 

lysdexic, I don't see anything irrational on having one of each size. They all serve a purpose and you certainly don't need a bedrock that would duplicate. Start getting the specialty ones, a ship plane, a groove plane, etc.


----------



## Mosquito

That is a fine line up Scott. It is a beautiful thing


----------



## lysdexic

I agree - vintage hand planes are beautiful.

JGM - just because you see only one of each does not mean that I have only one of each :^) I really have lost interest in my "extras." I know this differs from a lot of those here. For instance, the first plane that I purchased was a WR #4. I know that I will never use it. Between the T11's and the LN 4 1/2 I just won't use the WR again. However, it is a fine plane.

I think of selling the "extras" but it is kind of a pain. Furthermore, in the back of my mind, they are part of a "hand me down" set if my kids or family member takes an interest.


----------



## JGM0658

Ok, so I guess I will join the chorus….poor Lysdexic….. )


----------



## thedude50

scott inst your wr a type 3 that is actually a very good plane and its a bedrock better engagement


----------



## tomd

I agree with you on that.


----------



## lysdexic

Dude, yep, it is a V3.


----------



## JGM0658

Hey Al, no need to wait forever to get a pic of the 51


----------



## lysdexic

JGM - do you ever notice any drawback having a 45 degree pitch on the 51 where most of your planing is on end grain? I bet not.


----------



## JGM0658

To be honest I do, the plane is so heavy that it actually runs rough shod on the end grain, with a well sharpened blade it is a breeze, but it wont take as pretty shavings as a low angle plane like a block plane or a low angle jack.

The reason I bought it was the ability to have a rail that keeps the plane straight, I suck at using shooting boards and this has made my life so much easier.


----------



## thedude50

After reading on Dan's methods I went out and re worked the backs of some of my irons. I knew this had to be my only weak link as I know my planes are tuned right and I know the fronts are perfect. So I went back to the back of the iron, I used to flatten them on the tormek which can be tricky.instead I pulled out my diamond stone and polished the backs to the ultra fine setting and got this in return.this is my block plane the little Mexican beauty that Al Hates.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My set hasn't yet escaped the plane tills I have as primary storage locales; I have plane envy seeing them hanging on walls and arranged on walls like you guys have them…


----------



## lysdexic

I am with you Smitty. A plane till ( and a saw till and a chisel rack and a tool chest) is on the to-do list. Notice I have to employ the tail gate for the family portrait. Otherwise, my planes are stuck in less deserving places than yours.

I see the shiny #62!


----------



## Dcase

Scott, thats a fine looking group photo. Very nice set of planes.

Dude, shaving looks nice and fine. Spending time on the back of the iron can make a world of difference.

Smitty, I like how your planes are stored. Your shop walls are natural, formed over years of hanging stuff up. I like that look in a shop.

I am very excited to say that I finally got some Don luck and found some nice planes for sale locally. Yesterday afternoon I checked my local Craigslist and there so happened to be a guy selling a couple T11 #5's. He was not asking much for them so I jumped on it. When I went to go pick them up from the guy I learned he had many more planes for sale and here is what I walked away with…


















Two T11 #5's, an early Stanley #8 (haven't determined type yet), and a little jointer fence that I have not ID'ed yet. All this for 40.00…

One of the #5's is in lovely shape and only needs an iron/breaker and it will be good to go. The other #5 will need to be cleaned up and needs a new knob and possibly tote. The #8 is rough and will get a full restore, that ones going to take some time. The jointer fence will need some work and I will have to ID it.

The iron/breaker in the #8 is not going to be worth trying to save, its so badly pitted and there is not enough meat left in the iron to even bother with it. I will have to find a replacement for that as well…


----------



## donwilwol

that's a heck of a deal Dan.

Smitty, I also like the way your planes are stored. I'm actually thinking about taking the door off the till I made a while back. Not just so you can see them, but also for Convenience. I'm not great at remembering to close the door, so I walk into it sometime. Then needing to open and close it to put a plane away, I tend to let them sit on the bench longer.


----------



## Mosquito

Dang it Dan! First the shavings, now that score?! Sheesh… Very nice finds. How often to people find those jointer fences? I've only seen a few come up

I was debating using 1/4" plexiglass instead of a raised panel in my plane til so I could see them. but then I decided I liked the grain on one of the pieces of poplar I picked, so I went with it instead. That and I'd have to make the door able to be disassembled, in case I ever scratched it…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, excellent finds via CL! Worth it for the the #8 alone. RE: Doors on a till, Don, having the bulk of my bench planes in the open has been okay. No issues with rust (they get wiped down with oily rag almost every time after use). There's some dust created by the table saw and radial arm, but it's minimal really. The cabinet with doors has my joinery / specialty planes and tools, and that stays closed alot. Locked most of the time, too. It's always a good day in the shop when I get to reach for something inside that till.  It's not in a place I can walk into the door, fortunately, or I would certainly have done that already.

I have a wall hung cabinet in work (well, in neglect really) that will need wall space, but this fall I hope to replace the window in the shop so *everything *on the wall, behind the bench, will have to be removed. Not looking forward to that at all. But when that's done, the wall hung will get a spot near the bench and I'll be good for a long while.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm still working on my plane till/cabinet as well Smitty. I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, I think that the way you have the specialty planes, in their cubby holes is the most efficient way.
For bench planes I plan to go vertical with magnets and maybe even sharks with laser beams.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And track lighting! Don't forget the track lighting!~


----------



## bandit571

make an automated system, where you could "dial up' a plane. It would then show up on the shelf, ready to go ( this is a Dream Topic, right?) then, to dial up a second one, you would have to put the first one back. Maybe something on the order of the Matrix? Type in "Planes' a selection appears. Type in #5, a selection of #5 planes appear. Type in "Type 3" and a selection of type 3, #5 planes would appear, ready to pick up and use. You would need a special code to unlock the section with the #1s, though…..


----------



## Mosquito

like one of these Bandit, only for handplanes:


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, you really keep that cabinet locked?


----------



## Bertha

Smitty's got some incredible planes in his collection. Jealous.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I really do keep it locked. There's no other type of catch or hasp, so a lock keeps doors closed and gives me some peace of mind. Because sometimes the doors are open and I'm not in the immediate vicinity…


----------



## Bertha

I've got a camera pointing at my till. Not joking. One can't be too serious about a plane till. If I could afford a remote operated 50 cal, I'd sacrifice a plane or two for the video Criminals friggin suck. Buy your own tools, scumbags.


----------



## Bertha

I'm in Ashland, KY right now. Hit an antique shop…dud. Hit a lumber store….dud. They had douglas fir that I could have used on my bench, but at 16' lengths, lol. I've got no luck in love. Born to friggin lose.


----------



## RGtools

16' whould be fine. Cut in half that would be 8'...how long are you planning on going Al?

Smitty your tills are awesome.


----------



## donwilwol

He'd need to cut them shorter than 8' to get them in the new porche.


----------



## Dcase

Chris, I have never come across a jointer fence locally. I do see them on ebay often enough though. The one I got clamps onto the side of the plane really easily with some kind of cam lock type deals. I have never used one before so I am excited to get it tuned and try it out.

RE Doors on shop cabinets…. Almost all of my tools are kept out in the open and I only have a few cabinets and drawers in my shop. I would love to have more closed cabinet storage in my shop but its just not the best option for me. If its not out in the open I will forget about tools that I have and forget where I put them. Also, like Don said stuff would get left out on the bench a lot. Doors just get in my way. My two most least favorite household chores are dishes and laundry and its not the washing part I don't like its putting the stuff away. I have shirts that make their way to the bottom of a dresser drawer and I will forget all about them. I would rather wash my stuff, fold it, put in a basket and leave it there till I need it. Same with dishes, when I empty the dish washer I have to open all these different drawers and cabinets in my kitchen while I put everything back in its place. It would be much easier to just leave it all in the dish washer and take it out as I needed it…. So ya I guess the point is I don't like closed cabinets and drawers 

I do plan on making some kind of closed cabinet or tool chest for my expensive and lesser used planes though. I would like to at least have them stored well when winter comes.


----------



## Bertha

I'm in my truck, Don, lol. My bench will be 60" but I didn't want to fool with having them cut. I can get kiln dried at my local Lowe's (oddly) when they don't lie to me about having them. I've bought the stack twice now, but you can never have enough wood for a bench, right?


----------



## dbray45

Al - - being serious here - - have your camera pointed away from your till toward the person. Put a fifty dollar bill in a frame near the top - where you have to stretch a little - pin hole camera just below that. Then put a camera facing the door and have the door frame blocked off in 6" incements - so when they leave, you have their height.

If you give them what they want, in plain sight but have to stretch for it - you will have their face(s).


----------



## ksSlim

Anyone ever think of Tambor doors for a till? Lockable dust/pilfer protection.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, the fence looks like it might be a Millers Falls.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He'd need to cut them shorter than 8' to get them in the new porche.

Love that, Don! 'Yeah, just cut those into 3' lengths, would you?'



I need to find an early pic w/ that open wall till in it… Built to hold, I think, six planes. Then I bought a #7 jointer and had no place to put it, so it sat on the shaper table for months. Then the #8 went alongside that one for awhile.

Dan, you're open storage arrangement borderlines on being true wall art, and that's meant as a compliment. No tool lover could see that and not get weak in the knees. Don's hanging iron collection is just astounding. And knowing they're each restored and work-ready, too…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Slim, Stanley made one that I've seen. And the one I'm (not) working on has a small tambor door envisioned…


----------



## bandit571

Nap is over, for now. back out to the Back Porch bench. A couple "before shots"









The base, with racing stripes no less! and the sole..









And a couple "after shots"..









The sides, without the stripes…









Cleaned up the sole. cleaned the iron as well..









Found a name tag, as well…









All the other parts have been cleaned up, awaiting a finishing. Put things back together, just for the Test Drive:









Hmmm, little off? Adjust the lateral a bit, and









Little better? This is fun work, but very dirty…









So, time to go wash up, and a snack….


----------



## Mosquito

That's the part of sharpening I don't like Bandit…


----------



## ITnerd

Smitty, your plane tills are really Mantastic. It reminds me of my grandpa's basement shop. He was a machinist at Marlin Firearms Co, and had tons of taps, dies, micrometers and things that were unidentifiable to an 8 year old kid. They were in cabinets much like yours, some open cubbies, some in little drawers. It was a kids dream come true, I used to sort through them for hours.

Dan, really nice haul off Craigslist. Looking forward to seeing you whip them into shape. I can't see so good (said Sol Rosenberg jerky boys style), but it appears to eithers a Millers Falls 88 jointer gauge, or a close copy. In between the two roles of 4 holes on the fence face, is there any brand marking? Also, are there 2 threaded holes on the arms with the cam locks? The 88's came with a wooden knob like some of the stanley 386's, but most Stanleys I've seen have 3 rows of holes on the fence. -Doh, I see Don Yoda beat me to it!

Al, sorry to hear you haven't found anything good in the wild yet. I left behind a nice WW2 era 4 1/2 and earlier 5 1/2 in an antique mall in Fredericksburg on my last work trip. I am still haunted by my failsaucery. Please someone mock me to the point where I call them up and beg them to ship em to Atlanta.


----------



## Mosquito

What's their number? I'll call them for you ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mantastic… Cool, I'm okay with that. But I guess it's sad that my lock prevents any other 8 year olds the priviledge of rifling through the cubbys. My kids know where the key is, though. 

Your grandpa's space sounds familiar. My g-pa sold custom blinds and draperies, and did installation. His bench area had drawers untold, and I was expected to retrieve things from them with only one instruction, no repeats, at a very young age… Face the bench, third row down in the base cabinet to your left, second drawer from the left, in the back half of the drawer you'll find a spiral screwdriver. Bring that to me? Sure improved my listening skills!


----------



## Dcase

Don, that jointer fence picture you posted is what I have but mine is not marked like the one in the photo. Mine looks to have a plated fence also rather then a painted one…

Here is a closer pic









Smitty, thank you for the complement on my shop walls. I feel the same way about the pictures I have seen of your shop. Like I said a little earlier I see a shop like yours and I like that its not necessarily organized a uniform manner. You can tell that yours grew over time and it tells a story. I consider it a form of art as well. I love seeing the photos of the different old timers shops where the walls are covered with tools and although the walls don't first appear to be organized, you know that everything has its spot and the person knows where everything is. I could look at photos like that all day.


----------



## lysdexic

please feel free to mock my age but I had to look up failsaucery--failsauce.

Any attempt for me to remain hip and cool in my late 40's just turned into failsauce.


----------



## Dcase

I wouldn't have guessed you are in your late 40's. I sometimes wonder how old everyone on here is. I think we probably have a good mix of different ages.. I am 28 years old… I am getting closer and closer to that big 30.


----------



## Mosquito

25 here


----------



## thedude50

51


----------



## ITnerd

35, but my soul is ancient. High mileage y'all, high mileage.


----------



## donwilwol

55 and climbing


----------



## bandit571

Kids!!! 59, and feeling like 109….


----------



## JGM0658

Thank you Don, there for a moment I thought I was going to be the oldest one. 54 and looking forward to the next 54…


----------



## Dcase

Chris, I am surprised to hear your 25. I haven't really run into anyone else my age thats into hand tools or even woodworking for that matter.

So we have guys in their 20's, 30's, 40's and 50's…. Up to 4 decades… Anyone 60? 70? 16?


----------



## Dcase

Don't ask me why but I was just matching our ages to Stanley plane numbers…

Chris, Chris (mos) and myself are all Transitionals

Don is a combination

JGM is a Plow/Rabbet

Dude is the Chute Plane

and Bandit…. Well sorry to say there was never a Stanley #59… Next year you will be a block…

When you see numbers and quickly relate them to plane numbers you have a problem


----------



## donwilwol

and that make you a transitional Dan, how appropriate when hitting the big 3-oh


----------



## JGM0658

That was funny Dan…


----------



## chrisstef

ill chime in as another 30-something … well 32 to be exact, but like stated above an old soul.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

48.


----------



## Mosquito

I got good enjoyment out of that Dan…

Edit: Heh, Bandit was a dowel jig: http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/stanmisc/59man.pdf

When I go into antique stores and ask anything related to Planes, I often get surprised looks, and sometimes even surprised statements, like "I wouldn't have figured you for it". It's interesting sometimes.

Also as an interesting note, although I got a few handplanes from my grandfather, some of which came from his father, he admitted that he never used them. He also said he rarely used hand tools apart from sanding, some chisels, and that was about it… He didn't take up woodworking until he was either close to retirement, or retired, so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## bandit571

i guess i'll just have to be a jack then? A Stanley #5, type 9? Wait, I'm old, but not THAT old….


----------



## ksSlim

Growing old is manditory, growing up optional. I decided to hold @29, been celebrating that BD for 38 yrs now..


----------



## RGtools

Twenty Seven and starting to fall apart.

Had to get glasses,
Had my very first back spasm on Sunday.

I never liked transitionals…suddenly I like them a tad less.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hah! I'm a T&G Plane, one of my faves! This game ain't so bad (respectful nods to bandit and ryan…)


----------



## Brit

Just call me Chute Board. How old does that make me?


----------



## thedude50

i think poopiekat is in his seventy's


----------



## ShaneA

40 in Nov. Sometimes feel 25, others and more often feel older. : (


----------



## ITnerd

52 - and pricey, real pricey, Brit.

And KsSlim, congrats on being the first sexagenarian to speak up. Yes, I had to google that word and yes, it is naughty sounding. You should savor that one, septuagenarian loses some of the spicyness.


----------



## bhog

32 and also an old soul (or sole).I was wondering about everyones age,kinda neat.

Any of you guys done one of the Veritas spoke shave kits ?I received a small sized kit awhile ago and haven't even started on it yet.Been busy with other stuff.Will be cool to have, even have a killer piece of quilted big leaf set aside.


----------



## donwilwol

We'll be expecting a detailed blog on that spoke shave project.

Any of you "I'd prefer a high knob" guys have a type 11 #8 you'd want to trade for a fully restored type 14?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don W

I have been looking for a fence like that for my stanley to hold my shakey hands better. What is the number on it so I can keep a look out for one?

Arlin


----------



## LukieB

Like Dan I am rapidly approaching 30…29 to be exact.

I think it's really neat how the age gap varies, very cool how everyone gets along (for the most part) and bridges a generational gap, through something we all enjoy!


----------



## donwilwol

the millers falls fence is an #88, and I believe the stanley is a 386.

I made my own. My 608 happened to come pre-drilled.


----------



## bhog

Man,then I would have to clean up my shop,take pics and write.Probably need a little track lighting too(lol).I am horrible about taking pics-bad.I will definately consider it .Would be my first.

Don ,can you use that contraption left handed?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Everything is possible through track lighting! ;-)


----------



## RGtools

This thread makes me smile.

One corner left on the shell of my tool-chest. I decided to take a picture of my set up for taking apart such a massive joint. I keep my thigh under the work to prevent it from hitting concrete and getting dented.










And it was at this moment I realized I had not taken one picture of an assembled joint…so I give you an upside down dovetail.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thay's some good-lookin' dovetails, Ryan!


----------



## TechRedneck

Just chiming in here… I was 49 when I started following this thread.

Usually I use the IPad and typing on this thing is a PITA. I try to stay off LJ's during the day at the office, cause… Well we all know why…

Carry on.


----------



## lysdexic

Nicely done Ryan!

Speaking of dovetails - I got a email from the Woodwrights school. I had signed up the for the wait list Schwarz ATC class. I did it on a whim. The same day that I received notice that an spot was open I received grave news in the family and I will not be able to attend. A real, real bummer.


----------



## ShaneA

Great looking chest Ryan (lots of things sound strange on this thread).

Scott, sorry to hear you cant attend. Sounds like it would be an awesome opportunity. Hopefully, you get another shot at it down the road.


----------



## Mosquito

That's no good Scott. Hopefully things work out.

RG, those are some fine looking dovetails.

Smitty, re: "Anything is possible through track lighting"... I no longer feel ashamed that I half contemplated putting battery powered LED lights in my plane til! :-D


----------



## thedude50

Scott sorry about your loss another class will come along family first my friend


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Mos: Sweeeeet! 

Scott, sorry to hear there's sadness close to home.


----------



## waho6o9

@ Scott, sorry for the bad news, things will get better and another class will come along. Keep the faith.

57 yrs young and scored some planes. Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don W
I can see how you did that and it seems pretty straight foward, however, with my brain damage from the bombing, I just can not thing of a way I could do what you did, but with making the guide slide in and out for a little more distance.
Any help here.
Thanks
Arlin


----------



## donwilwol

Arlin, the guide is solid, it doesn't slide. Veritas makes one you can buy. There are also lots of samples if you search LJ for "plane jointer fence".


----------



## racerglen

63 now, 64 in October..
A busy summer, hitting the drags with my '69, trying to fit the planes in between, 
and still stuck with the kid's DVD rack in the middle of the shop..he's now offered to 
pay me if I'll finish it off..I'd rather he'd learn to do it right, and himself but that may not happen..
You can buy wood filler by the litre/quart right ? ;-)


----------



## Bertha

For nerd:
.


----------



## dbray45

Scott - Never good to hear bad news - our best to your family.
I am 56.


----------



## donwilwol

my condolences Scott.


----------



## RGtools

Sorry to hear that Scott. Hope things turn for the better for you soon.


----------



## Bertha

Scott, I'm sincerely sorry to hear about a family loss. I hope you weather the storm well.


----------



## Mosquito

This is Off Topic but I had mentioned it before, so I thought I would share.

The wedding I went to this past weekend, I mentioned the reception was at his dad's side's family farm, where there were a lot of classic cars…

This is where the reception was, though the cars weren't in there, instead there were tables and chairs:









But these were some of the cars that were there, just in a different barn:


















Most of them were stored in a barn while the reception was going, so this barn was packed full









There were also two smaller garages (with lifts, tools, one with 2 walls worth of shelves full of engines and transmissions) that also had several cars in various stages of completeness too. One was an old Challenger that had been retrofitted with a brand new Challenger 6.1L Hemi, new suspension, disk brakes, etc. So it was all brand new except in an old Challenger body. It was really cool.

Anyway…. back to planes


----------



## Bertha

The man's got some cars!


----------



## Mosquito

Apparently at one point it was around 200, but then started selling off, and I guess this spring he was down to 130… heh, "down to 130"...

Oh, by the way, that yellow bus has 2 Hemi's in it


----------



## racerglen

TOO COOL !
(assuming the shops n' barns have climate control….;-)
Beautiful collection !


----------



## bandit571

Random morning shots, before I go out to the Pole barn Woodshop to do a little handle making..









The Union #4G









The Frankenplane #5









Buck Brothers 14" jack plane, and the newest plane..









The Craftsman #3. taking them all along to the barn, today. Gotta make some room for a block plane coming in this weekend…


----------



## Mosquito

Glen, the main barn (with all the signs) had heat, and 4 garage spots inside (yes, garage in a garage) that were dehumidified as well, but otherwise not really. He had a portable cooler that used water in a tank that circulated through a radiator which had a fan on it. It helped cool it down a little. Otherwise it was insulated, and that was it.

Nice shots Bandit.


----------



## donwilwol

wow. Chris you must run in a different crowd than me. I couldn't afford the taxes on the barn!!! But what a nice collection. That's from back in the day when you actually could outrun a cop car and not spend the rest of your life in jail. (not that I would know)


----------



## Bertha

^yeah Don, you got away "fair and square". Those were the days.


----------



## Bertha

Hey for all you IT guys, I forwarded a nasty letter from an administrator to my Mother. I included a little snarky comment and hit "forward". Only, I hit "reply", lol. Cue sweat beading. Gotta hate that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I hate when that happens, Al…

Wow, serious automobile collection! Can't imagine trying to sneak in deliveries of cars…


----------



## Dcase

I think I will just stick to collecting tools… He had more cars then I have planes, thats crazy..

Don, a week or so ago you posted a link to a low angle plane on ebay for sale and I had ended up buying it. Your guess was that it was a Craftsman and I just wanted to update you and let you know I got the plane today and it is indeed a Craftsman. Its actually in a lot better shape then what it looked like in the photos. It will make a very nice user..

Just when I thought I would have a little break from restoring planes I now have a couple #5's, #8 and a block plane to work on.


----------



## Mosquito

Here you go Al, that reminds me of the bridgestone commercial from a while back:





Don, it's on a farm in Rural ND, I'm sure that helps quite a bit for the taxes, but I would assume he's either very well off anyway, or an incredible car thief…

No worries Dan, I've also got a #6 that's been neglected for a few weeks now…


----------



## Brit

Sorry to hear of your loss Scott.


----------



## Brit

That's funny Mos. We've all done it Al. Hopefully the administrator has a sense of humour and you don't have to grovel too much.


----------



## DaddyZ

Just hit 43 this past Saturday !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waho6o9

Yesterday's adventure yielded a Fulton 34 21"long, a Bailey 5 and a Bailey 4 for parts.
I decided on purchasing some water stones and I'm please with the results.
The Norton 4000/8000 stone was used and flatten with a Norton flatten stone, and I also
got a King 8000 stone with a Nagura stone to make a slurry.
I didn't know that the Nagura stone should be used for fine stones only, grits 6000,8000, and 10000.

Thanks for the friendly advice on the waterstones guys, I like them.


----------



## Dcase

Waho, those are some nice finds…I don't see to many Fulton jointer planes come up for sale. Do you know about what type #4 that is? It looks like its only missing the lever cap and handles. I have an extra clear lever cap (just like the one on your #5 in the photo) that will fit your #4. If your interested let me know.


----------



## Bertha

I grovel to no man, Andy, lol. If I had a boss, I'd find another job. It's more of an awkwardness thing more than anything. I hope I don't have to fire her over it


----------



## Bertha

I just got back from the doctor and got the go ahead to lose the crutches. Back to the shop!!!!!!


----------



## Dcase

Great news Al!


----------



## donwilwol

that's good news Al.

waho6o9, I'm with Dan, I don't think I've ever seen a Fulton jointer.

DaddyZ, happy b day!


----------



## chrisstef

Good news Al …. time to make some dust brother, you got catchin up to do.


----------



## ShaneA

remember to be careful out there walking the dog Al.

On an unrelated topic, I am a couple of days into learning to cut dovetails by hand. It is humbling men, humbling. What type wood is good(easiest) for practice. Been using 1/2" maple. Had one decent one, lots of laughers. Lots of kinks to work out. Painful.


----------



## Bertha

Poplar, Shane. And thanks!


----------



## Mosquito

Shane, the first set I did were in 3/4" Pine (hated that) and after that I switched to 3/4" poplar, and the first set of "project" dovetails were in 1/2" red oak. I think I honestly liked the oak more than poplar, but maybe I just liked the 1/2" more than 3/4".


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, my opinion would be, 1/2" would be easier than 3/4" and then clear pieces (free from knots) would be easiest, if everything is clear, I'd think poplar would be easier than oak, although I can see an argument to that.


----------



## Bertha

I think oak is a bit more forgiving in the finished product. You can tap that grain with a small mallet and make your dovetails look better than they are, lol.
.
I always used 1/2 inch poplar to practice. Many of my shop fixtures (tool chest, etc.) are made of 3/4 inch poplar with 1/2 inch poplar drawers. I really like cherry, too, but it's pretty expensive to play with. You can buy strips of dimensioned poplar and oak at Lowes. Quick and dirty way to practice.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, Smitty told me 30 DTs in 30 days and you got it. I did that for about 10 days. Your are right. Its is humbling. It takes FOREVER, at least for me.

I used 1/2" poplar. I bought an 6' board and cut it up in 6" or so pieces.

After the bench, I need to start my 30 days over.


----------



## Mosquito

the poplar board I bought to practice on was a damaged piece (had a sizable chip on one of the edges) so it was cheap, I think around $4 for a 3/4"x6"x6' board


----------



## Bertha

I used 1/2" poplar. I bought an 6' board and cut it up in 6" or so pieces.
.
That's what I did, too. It helps when the board is professionally dimensioned (ala big box store). Equipment really helped me improve my dovetails. First came the thin kerf Japanese pull saw; then came a quality marking wheel; then came a quality marking knife; then came a strong light for transfer; then came really sharp chopping chisels, then came a really sharp and big paring chisel. After that just came a ton of time. I ended with 7/8" thick full dovetails in purpleheart, lol. I do not advise
.








.









.


----------



## ShaneA

Sweet, I will get some poplar. Lighting is one issue I see. Another may be I either to raise work to eye lever, or lower myself to it. Other issue is lack of skill! Thanks guys.


----------



## donwilwol

ok Al, your just showing off.


----------



## Bertha

Don, that stupid humidor took 6 months out of my life. Darn tootin I'm showin it off!


----------



## donwilwol

i've almost bought a piece of purple heart for knob and totes but thought maybe it would be to strong a color. Ive used it for things like this.


----------



## waho6o9

That's so difficult to do Bertha, and it looks awesome, congrats.


----------



## Bertha

Don, that humidor is wetsanded with walnut Danish Oil. I tested it out first and it really subdues the color. It's much less intense than that picture would suggest.
.








.
here's before finishing:
.









.
here's after handplaning and the oil:
.









.
I like it, but I'm in no rush to work it again. I still have a $ load.


----------



## Bertha

Don, you nailed that friggin fore cap. Looks great.


----------



## Bertha

I was pretty proud of my plinth design, although it was a pain to execute.
.








.
The plinth rides aside spacers that are slotted with brass screws. The whole assembly rides on brass pins, so it can move in all directions without pulling apart. It ended up working quite well.


----------



## lysdexic

Al, from what website did you download those photos?


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Bertha

double post, sorry


----------



## RGtools

Any soft wood will work (poplar, is a fine choice, clear white pine is another). The tips above are pretty good, but I will add my own take. Use the wood you like to work with the most. If you are a lover of oak, learn how to dovetail in the medium so when you make a project you don't have to make adjustments to your tolerances.

I just hope you are not a purpleheart lover…good lord Al. I remember cringing the first time I saw that picture, it still has the same, "holy crap" factor. Glad you are mobile.

How often did you have to sharpen that blue chip when you were working out the waste? I swear I have to sharpen twice per joint on the tool-chest


----------



## Bertha

Scott, they are here:
http://www.berthacombat.com/new_page_1.htm


----------



## LukieB

Wow Al, the humidor looks amazing. Looks like 6 months well spent to me. Congrats on the OK to lose the crutches!


----------



## Bertha

For the scrubheads here:
.









.
And before you ask, that tablesaw is NOT for sale, lol


----------



## Bertha

Early in my disease, lol:
.


----------



## dbray45

Al - glad to hear you up and about. Nice work on the box.


----------



## Bertha

RG, I swear I think I "used" that bluechip up, lol. I had a stone on the bench and passed the chisel over it every few chops. I eventually rehabbed some vintage chisels to complete the project. Thus the infatuation with Swans, Witherby, and Butcher began. I could go at least 10x longer with a butcher than a blue chip. That fat chisel below is still my favorite paring chisel.
.


----------



## Dcase

Great photos Al. Your on fire! Love those chisels.


----------



## alba

*A question for the experts*

How would I date my Stanley SW 80?


----------



## lysdexic

Mr. Bertha dont give ME crap about being DCO - er, I mean OCD.


yellow tape measures lined up in a row.

Chisels in drawer, on rack, pointing in the same direction. Oh, and a rubber matt that they will never touch.


----------



## RGtools

My favorite paring chisel is a no name socket chisel that I only sharpened for demostration purposes for the Table class. Sweetmanagochin I was impressed by how well it held and edge. Blue chips are a good starter chisel (still use mine) but they really slow down the work because of the poor steel.

I still want a set of LN's. That is my next purchase, provided I have all the material for my toolchest (I suck at budgeting wood and I may have made one crosscutting error that reduced me to an undulating mass of profanities).


----------



## Bertha

Thanks fellas! And Scott, those pictures are reeeeally old (see tablesaw); I've only become worse since. I have the track lighting, true; but I don't yet have a pumpkin wall. When you see me with multiple Festool extractors (or their new LED light, huge lol), please intervene.
.
I know there are other threads dedicated to chisels, but you'll all agree that they're just tiny little planes without frogs. I have a bigger chisel problem than I do a plane problem than I do a sexually transmitted disease problem (sell that to your Wives; could be worse, I mean). I'm already embarrassed by that photo, but I'd be even more embarrassed if y'all knew the extent of my disease. 
.
A quality chisel is beyond appreciation. RG will agree, no doubt whatsoever. I worked UP to blue chips, lol. I will therefore give you ALL permission to blow the budget on some LN, Iles, Blue Spruce, etc. Miss a mortgage payment for them; your credit will recover


----------



## lysdexic

It's terra cotta - bitch


----------



## JayT

Al, we'd be embarrased, too, if we knew the extent of your STD. Wait . . . . . you meant your disease of collecting chisels? Never mind, carry on.


----------



## Bertha

JayT, my STDs know no boundaries. I have mutant STDs that bypass common transmission mechanisms. For example, my STDs have obtained both 4G and WiFi capabilities; and have been proven to infect individuals over common websites. Just saying, though; no cause for alarm. Carry on.


----------



## Bertha

Terra Cotta, Scott? You don't say! I love that friggin place! Call me, al.
.


----------



## lysdexic

Damn it! You always get the last word. : {

PS - I thought about you and your STD's as I waiting in line at Chick-fil-a today.


----------



## Brit

Scott - Al might have got the last word, but you win the prize for the most heartfelt insult. I was so impressed, you almost replaced Don as my tag line.


----------



## Bertha

Scott, I strongly considered going to ChickFilA today. We're going to boycott deep fried goodness because the corporate owner doesn't like guys that like guys? We're screwed, being guys that like guys, who like deep fried goodness, Scott. It's just not fair. I'm going to upper-decker the KFC bathroom to even the playing field.
.
I was out in the shop very briefly. I've got this to offer:
.
Butcher en pristine (I'm going to start making up French expressions to add seriousness to my posts), courtesy of our very own, Christef.








.
I really owe it to humanity to make this treadle work.
.









.
My "to be completed" stack.
.


----------



## bhog

Nice pic Al.
Clicked the link didnt listen to it ,but lol'ed at 4 comments.Hopefully the next time I visit youtube I dont have "similars" waiting for my viewing.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, that is definitely signature worthy, lol
.
Brandon, I'll have to go back to read the comments. I just googled "Scott and Al party" and found that youtube


----------



## Bertha

I've been waiting for people to call me out on that DuckHead front knob. Scott's usually extra keen on these background tidbits


----------



## ITnerd

Andy, I couldn't agree with you more. So much feeling, in such few words. I am going to break that out randomly at work for several weeks.

'Why did router B lose synchronization with the A side, resulting in data loss? What can we do to restore replication to the historical data servers?' 
It's terra cotta - bitch

Priceless - thank you Scott and Al, I needed that after a 14 hour day.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tried to do the Don today, hit a consignment shop. They had a #37 Jenny for $39, passed. Figured their pricing was suspect… Here's an example:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Note the pumpkin-colored pricetag…


----------



## bandit571

After a seven mile walk back from the woodshop, yes, I said SEVEN MILES. I had spent almost six hours IN the shop, plus the two hour walk home. Some random shots for all of you sit around the house types…









New Black Walnut tote for the Franken Plane #5 designed to fit MY hands.









Trying out the NEW bench Hook.. 2×10 pine getting a shave.









That it an 1-3/8" wide chisel, sitting with the Jack plane.









Neighbor lady wanted a small shelf. i had some 1×6 Beech. Supports go into sliding dovetails with glue. Beveled all edges with a block plane. I left the curvy parts alone.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Somebody say duckheads in the shop?










Good progress on the shelf, Bandit!


----------



## Bertha

Bandit, it might be time for an atv. I wouldn't walk 7 miles for sex. I'm liking those dual belts on that contractor. One helluva slick, too.
.
Lol Smit at that showstopping sale!
.
Nerd, I cracked up at your work-specific example. I'm planning on using that expression ad nauseum. I'm starting tomorrow morning with Geico.
.
*"I understand that you'd like to reduce the deductible on your comprehensive coverage, Mr. Bertha. You're aware that your premium will increase slightly?"*
.
"It's terra cotta, bitch".


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I did score a backsaw for $2, and came by a #50 plough plane. Which needs a rod to be complete, BTW… Anyone have #50 rod, by chance??


----------



## JGM0658

You poor Al, such a nice humidor and no Cohiba, Partaga or Montecristo to put in it…tsk, tsk. ;-)


----------



## bandit571

saw looks like one I have hanging on the wall…









I was putting another saw to work, today..









Trimming the ends off some dovetails. Both saws were $2 antique store finds…


----------



## thedude50

Shane I have been cutting dovetails since age 7, so i don't know how to help too much. It is second nature to me and i still like router cut dovetails just as much. especially the ones cut on the wood rat.

One thing i got from Rob that might help you, in one of the videos he says to learn to cut dovetails in white pine. Because it is difficult and less forgiving than hard wood and once your good with white pine the hard wood will be like cake. I have to agree with him. another advantage is pine is pretty cheep.

Smitty is a 50 rod the same size as a 45 rod if so i have several and will send you one .

Al great news on the leg now don't kick your dog any more or you will break the leg again.

Stanley sent me a full set of the new SW chisels. They look well made. Tomorrow i will hone them and flatten the backs. The totes feel a little small, but they have great looks and nice balance. They also have a great roll out of nice leather. I like how they narrowed them down from the older model. I think they are going to work really well. The one i sharpened tonight was so fine it pared like butter. I have become very fond of all the new SW tools. I think I will buy all the rest of the pieces when finances allow me to.


----------



## lysdexic

If I was to ever anthropomorphize hand planes I would compare them to rabbits. The things seem to just multiply.

I friend of mine (fellow boyscout dad) knows of my hand tool / hand plane affliction. He stopped by tonight to show me some planes that belonged to his grandfather. One is a Wards Master #5. I'm not quite sure how to date these but it has a lot of characteristics of a T14.

The other is a T11 #5 and it is the scrungiest plane that I have come across. It is not that rusty but it is caked with grime.

Regardless, he said he doesn't want them and they have found a better home.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty - I really like that plow. Its, its….shiny.


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of rabbits, how does this happen? I have a problem but I am not to blame here. I am not responsible. You guys are the enablers and I am merely a victim.


----------



## bandit571

That's ok, all of us have it, to some degree….









It looks like I've had a litter….


----------



## lysdexic

Bandit, any galoot out there would be proud of the way you are using that router table.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mosquito - I have never had a musle car, but always dreamed or either a Cuda or Challenger in the 70 to 71 models.

Smitty - I do not know, but would a #45 rod work for a #50?

Arlin


----------



## Mosquito

Ok… so that #4 blade that has been sitting un-sharp for about 2 months (I know, I know)... yeah, finally got around to sharpening it. Spent probably 45 minutes on the iron. And… well, the results speak for themselves:




























And lastly, probably the most amount of reflective surface I've gotten to date…


----------



## waho6o9

Nice shavings Mos!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude, I appreciate the thought but the #50 rods are threaded on one end. The search is on, but there's always St. James Bay Tool. Funny thing about dovetailing… I practiced with on pine and thought that material was alot more forgiving than oak. Either way, though, practice is everything. Cut small pieces and cut a set a day, keeping them to review. It gets you to a habit for tool layouti, process, paring, muscle memory, etc.

Scott, that #5 is too grungy for me to use without cleaning, even! And a Wards Master with decal on tote? Really? Very cool!

There is rust on the #50…


----------



## bandit571

Random Thursday morning shots…









Must be the humidity in the air, causing all of this curling…









Moxxon TP, anyone???









Even the KK7 is doing it…









Oh well….


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Wahoo.

It's really hard for me to catch in a picture, but I got some good glass finish on a piece of hard maple as well
I had the camera focused on the far end for this shot


----------



## thedude50

mos i am going to call you mos because it nerd is Chris too. that looks great great work man .

Smitty I will keep an eye out for a 50 rod what is your budget if i have to buy one


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

St James is $12.50 for a pair. Not to worry, Dude. I'll order today in that they're already building rods for the DT plane. It's all good!


----------



## Bertha

JGM, good cal on the Partagas (my favorite). I'll have to take a picture of it full. I added a Cigar Oasis to 72% (my preference). I've got it loaded up with Partagas, Guerka, Nub, Macanudo, Hoya, some questionable legals, the works!


----------



## RGtools

Unfortunately the 50 rods I have are attached to my 50. It's a sweet plane to use though (once you learn how to hold it without making your hand go numb). I am looking forward to doing the tongue and groove floor with it in my tool chest.


----------



## donwilwol

new addition. An almost #65. Its a craftsman 3732. (it's for sale if anybody need a really nice block)


----------



## Bertha

That's a handsome plane, Don. 
RG, you've got way more cutters than me. I'm still looking for the TG


----------



## Dcase

Mos, those are some fine shavings… Nice work.


----------



## lysdexic

I appreciate the dark finish you obtain on your restores Don.


----------



## Dcase

A couple weeks back I bought another KK 5 plane off ebay for parts. I got it for cheap and needed a couple parts for another one of my KK planes. Just the other day I saw this http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200798032777&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:3160 a KK 5 1/2 that is missing parts. I bid on and won this plane as well.

I figure I will take the left over parts from the KK5 I got and use them to complete the KK 5 1/2. Only thing is I all ready have a KK 5 1/2… Its a sickness… a damn sickness…


----------



## JayT

Yeah, I think Al is transmitting his STD (Stockpiling Tools Disease) over the internet. It seems to be resistant to any Anti-Virus.


----------



## donwilwol

man, I knew it!!!


----------



## lysdexic

Festool is trying to come up with a cure but the data are not encouraging. They are taking donations to help the research effort.


----------



## Bertha

It's true. Listen to my voice. You WILL buy a Festool LED lamp. It will make you a better husband and father.
.








.
You simply can't examine ductwork with a standard flashlight that is…well, actually comfortable in the hand.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, this happens to me all the time:
.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40299#reply-474478
.
I called dibs on the infill, lol


----------



## donwilwol

we need a hazmat team to contain this spread.


----------



## chrisstef

Hazwoper trained here … just back away fellas, ive got this.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## JGM0658

How could I forget Macanaudos?!?.... Now that I know your preference I can safely post that I don't know what the big deal is about the Cohiba? I was never much impressed with it. Here in Mexico there is a cigar company who makes a passable cigar, they have the stupidest name, "Te amo" (I love you) let me see if my friend who worked for them can score you some and then I will send them to you, those would be legal.


----------



## donwilwol

An experience I'll pass along. Of the group of planes I bought last weekend was a #3 and #6 type 11 for my type 11 family. My plan was to restore them first. I figured a day or 2, after work and they'd be complete. Well my sandblaster bit the dust. It was cheap, and I've used it a lot. And I do mean a lot, so for less than $20 I can't complain. So it was back to the old way, stripper, scrappers wire brushes, some more scraping, some more stripper etc. If I had to do it this way, my restores would be limited. It's 4 days later and I have one plane done. The new blaster is on its way, but how you guys who do a lot of planes keep doing it without a sand blaster is a mystery to me. But at last, my #6 for preview.

Edit: sorry hit the post button prematurely.


----------



## Bertha

I'm with you JGM, I'm a maduro type of guy. I also like CAO, a Rocky Patel here and there, La Gloria Cubana, Punch, really like Sancho Panza, a few Padilla, etc.
.
I also really like those trendy stupid NUBs. I'm almost ashamed to say it. I like a big fat maduro, a little wet. The Macaundo maduros are OK, but not the best. I don't smoke a stogie near as much as I used to but when I want one, there is no substitute. I'll shoot a picture of my box when I get home tonight. I'm sure I'm forgetting someone
.
Don, I have a sandblaster but I don't have room for a proper cabinet. I was going to put the cabinet in my carport but it would be so god awful tacky. If I could find a really small cabinet, I'd get back into it. I've hung a plane from a fencepost and just blasted the media into the creek. Gets expensive that way, lol. I'm considering trying the baking soda trick, although I'm not sure if it's agressive enough.
.
I avoid a lot of plane refurb b/c it's so messy. I've been resorting to electrolysis for days at a time. I mounted a vise to a stool and I'll bring it out of the shop, clamp the plane in, then powerbrush it using an anglegrinder. If it were up to me, I'd strip a few planes down at once and blast them unmercifully with hull media. One day, one day.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I have never used a sandblaster. I have done every restoration the dirty way with EvapoRust, striper, wire brushes, scrapers and sandpaper LOTS of sandpaper. It does take longer but I usually work on the restorations in shorter time frames spanned out over a week or even longer for some.

If I am really wanting to get one done I can just focus and work fast and get it done quick but I am rarely in a hurry anymore.


----------



## bandit571

Just arrived this morning:









A big old Dunlap plane









Looks like an easy restore…









Just a touch-up, or two…


----------



## LukieB

*Al*, I am in the middle of building a collapsable sand blasting cabinet(along with like 7 other projects) It's based on Don's design. I can post some pics when I get home tonight. I'm in the same boat as you, want one real bad, but don't have the room for something dedicated. It folds up pretty flat and isn't too heavy.


----------



## Bertha

Lukie, I'll be looking for that one! I thought about mounting one on the wall, above some storage perhaps. I've seen a few that were pretty tiny, but they were all commercial ($) type ones.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Dude. You can call me Mos, quite a few people do (even off the internet)

Nice #65, and #6 restore Don. They look great as always. Too bad about the sandblaster, but at least it gives chance to upgrade?

Nice score on the block Bandit. I've been looking at similar ones recently.

I took tomorrow off since I'm going to be heading to the cabin tomorrow morning, but I'm thinking about making a few stops at antique stores along the way… here's hoping!


----------



## donwilwol

I'm in the process of building a smaller more portable cabinet as well. I'm undecided on the front still.


----------



## JayT

Anyone going to be in the Lawrence, Kansas area on August 19?

This auction looks interesting.

Here is a listing just of some of the planes that will sell
PLANES: Stanley 41; Stanley #1 (crack); Stanley 2, 3, 3C, 4, 4 ½ C, 5C, 5 ½, 5 ½ C, 6, 6C, 7C, 10, 25, 26, 29, 35, 39 ¼, 40, 46, Many 45's, 50, 62, 78, A18, 90, 92, 98, 99, 102, 110, 127, 135, 190, 220, 303, 401, G5C, G4
Stanley Restored plane 1843-1993 150 yrs, #0231 of 2000; Stanley Victor 20 circular plane; 2, Stanley 113 circular planes; Winchester W 103; Bedrock 603; Bedrock 605 & 605C; K5C; K7C; K6C; Union 8C; Shapliegh plane; Miller Falls 75; moulding; Many, Many planes not listed.


----------



## Bertha

^holy crap. G4 interests me. 39 1/4 too.


----------



## Bertha

Someone else thought it was funny too
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40309


----------



## SamuelP

Dan - you and I were bidding on that kk5 1/2. I missed the final bid.


----------



## Dcase

Sam, thats funny… I think I put my first bid in while it was at only a few dollars and then you must have out bid me. I think I came back with a max bid of 10 dollars so had you bid any higher then that you would have won it. I am going to use the spare KK parts I have to complete the 5 1/2 and then I am going to clean it up and probably relist it so you will have another chance


----------



## bandit571

There is a #5-1/4 on there right now @$12 + S&H. Might look it over.


----------



## Dcase

I am still yet to own a 5 1/4.. I have bid on many but I have always been out bid. I am not sure how old the 5 1/4 is but most all the ones I see are all the later types. I don't much care for the later types, does anyone know if a low knob 5 1/4 exist?


----------



## Bertha

I still don't have a 5 1/2. That's how far behind I am. But I have a robotic extension cord which pretty much makes me awesome.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I finally bought the right blade for my second 5 1/4. I think its a type 19. If your interested in it once the blade gets here (should be here any day) let me know.










I'm looking for a type 11. Yes they exist.


----------



## Bertha

^Dan probably didn't need to know that, lol


----------



## Dcase

Well Al I don't know if you read but I will have an extra 5 1/2 soon and I bet you would love to have your first Keen Kutter plane so that you can see what all the buzz is… lol


----------



## donwilwol

Yea, I've got 2 5 1/2s for Sale Al, and I have a super sale going on. Fire sale, must sell. Not really, but I do have 2 for sale and I will give you a good deal.


----------



## bandit571

KK7? anyone?









or maybe a…









nicely tuned up, as well…









working some edge grain in beech. I guess this newer Stanley #6 is safe?









That IS a full width shaving coming up out of it.


----------



## Bertha

You bastards.
.
I guess I'll be needing that 5 1/2 now. Show me the terra cotta, boys. I'm in.


----------



## Dcase

Let me give it some thought Don. I may end up going that route with the later type… If I were to ever see a type 11 or any low knob 5 1/4 I would try hard to get it. I don't ever recall seeing one on ebay that old though.


----------



## donwilwol

you may be right Dan. According to gore the 5 1/4 started in 1921, which is a type 12. Type 12 had the high knob. Bummer, I could swear I've seen then, but maybe not.


----------



## donwilwol

So that means I'm only missing a #8 to fill up my type 11 set.


----------



## Dcase

Don, my #8 is a type 11 but I don't think I could bring myself to trade/sell it. I just picked up my 2nd #8 a few days ago and that one is like a type 9. I think I will be selling that one once I get it restored..


----------



## Dcase

Al, Don may have some nice 5 1/2's but what you need is a KK 5 1/2. I would like to add that my planes come with a 30 day return policy, if you are not pleased with your KK after 30 days you can return for a full refund


----------



## donwilwol

actually the 2 I have are just straight users. They work really well, but not much special about 'em.

Dan, my #8 is a type 14 in case you'd want to swap for a high knob. I'll find one someday. I need to stop buying and start selling.


----------



## lysdexic

I've not seen a 5 1/4 with a low knob yet.


----------



## bhog

Don that #6 is a sexy thing.

I dont own a 5 1/2 either.Do you guys use em alot?.


----------



## Bertha

Scott, you want to see a 5' 8" with a really tall knob?


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I use the 5 1/2 a lot to flatten the soles of wood planes. Its wide and short. It's listed as a jack, although I've never sharpened one as such. It would make a cool jack. Its a nice big semi smoother too.

Here the new blasting cabinet. I won't be able to tell you how I like it until the new sand blaster arrives. I hope thats tomorrow.


----------



## thedude50

For a blasting cabinet i got the 80 pound one from Harbor freight. It works well. I normally only load it with 40 pounds of grit that stuff is not cheep. I have a huge stack of lumber blocking the blast cab at the moment and I have 5 604's in there almost done i hope they have not rusted it is pretty hot and dry here. so I think they will be fine I will be re japanning them. all the parts will get the touch up with the wire wheel.

I spent the day planning the rails for the benches to the same thickness as the legs. So the half laps will look good.I worked the other day on the giant dovetails and have my technique down really well. There is a order to how you have to make the cuts for them to turn out best. I cut the shoulder cuts by hand and then used the stacked dado cutter to hog the half lap out. once the half lap was done i used the De Walt jig saw to cut the tails. I don't know how else to do this on such a long piece of wood. My dovetail saws don't cut to 6 inch depth. It looks like tomorrow is the big day for this project. I am going to grab a byte and head out to the shop again I need to Sharpen those new Chisels. I am already thinking of some aftermarket totes for the Chisels. Something a bit longer and more rare like Cocobolo or EIRW I have a supply of both here and can make some really pretty totes on the lathe.


----------



## lysdexic

No Al. I do not.


----------



## SamuelP

Al is back on the pain meds.


----------



## Johnnyblot

Jeez I've gotta stop trying to catch up on this thread- it is 01.51a.m. in the morning here and I've gotta be up at 7am 
Don give us as much info as poss on the blaster. I've used bead blasting before on Bike parts.
The #6 looks mighty fine. I have been hankering after a one for awhile. A couple of inches longer than a #5 1/2 which is more my Modus Operandi. 
I nearly bought a RECORD #6, with the Stay Set [SS] Cutter and Cap iron recently. I should have bought it cos they go on Ebay for much more than he was asking- My bad..

"....I am not responsible. You guys are the enablers and I am merely a victim." LOL..'aint it the truth?

gotta go to bed now.


----------



## JGM0658

Al is back on the pain meds.

Seems to me he is more on the little blue pill…..lol


----------



## LukieB

OK Al, As promised








The sides and the area to stick your hands in will be heavy duty plastic like Don's . The window will be glass and the top and bottom will be 3/4 plywood with a piano hinge on one side.









I used 1/4" hanger bolts (the ones with half machine thread, half lag bolt) sunk into the 4 corners, and wing nuts to loosen and tighten the whole thing (the ones on the bottom are smaller and counter-sunk, so it sits flat on the bench.)








As you can see the whole thing folds flat to about 3-1/2", enough to lean against the wall or tuck behind my bench.

Hope this inspires you to not spend your money at Harbor Freight


----------



## TechRedneck

Lucas

I like it.. But can't picture it folded up with a front view. Please post a pic when you are finished.

I have a good compressor and sandblaster, but no booth. You've got me headed in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## LukieB

Mike, 
Something like this….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love this place!

A fellow LJ was truly kind…










Found a SW mark on the remaining 'point' and sent the pair over to my world… Just visible in this pic:










Fround a machine bolt that fit for pencil capture, and ground a pointer on another for the other point.










So much to love re: LJs!


----------



## lysdexic

I wish a fellow LJ would send ME a State Farm pencil.


----------



## stonedlion

Here's a curiosity for you to ponder.

I have been working on a Stanley #3 Type 9. Happy to say it has turned out pretty nice. I need to find or make a new tote yet. I borrowed the one you see here from another plane long enough to take a few test passes and pics.

What's curious to me is the finish on the knob. I sanded it down fairly well I thought. Not all the way to bare wood, but enough to remove most of the old finish. Once I applied a coat of BLO it turned the dark, nearly black color you see here almost immediately.

Any thoughts as to why it did that?


----------



## Bertha

JGM, I don't take the blue pill. I sweat sildenafil naturally. Professional athletes dope their blood with mine.


----------



## chrisstef

Musta got some of the Charlie Sheen tiger blood from your last encounter huh Al.


----------



## Bertha

^Correct, Sir
There's nothing at all bad about Charlie Sheen. Gotta admire a dude clearly wasted out of his gourd, claiming sincerely that he's totally clean. Good stuff.


----------



## Bertha

Awesome! Where's Don's tractor?
.
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_162-57486043-504083/roger-pion-vt-man-accused-of-crushing-cop-cars-with-farm-tractor-due-in-court/
.








.
Pion, 34, was on a big farm tractor, angry about his arrest for resisting arrest and marijuana possession last month, when he was rolling across their vehicles - five marked cruisers, one unmarked car and a transport van.
.
When police ran outside, the tractor was already down the driveway and out onto the road. Police said they couldn't pursue the man because their cars were crushed.

*"We had nothing to pursue him with," said Chief Deputy Philip Brooks.*


----------



## Mosquito

Looks like a nice restore Richard, sorry I can't really help any with the question about the knob.


----------



## donwilwol

Richard, they used some of the oddest stuff under the finish coat on some of the knobs and totes. Some of it reddish, some black or a very dark brown. It was almost like pressure treating. I never found a good answer of why they did it (never found a bad answer either). A lot of manufacturers did it, maybe all.

So my non answer is "I don't know" to the knob question.


----------



## Bertha

Nice trammel smit!


----------



## Dcase

Richard, I have had the same thing happen to some of my Rosewood knobs and totes. I personally think its just the wood. I have a few planes with near black knobs/totes..


----------



## donwilwol

Richard, I assumed we were talking about a hardwood knob. If its rosewood than I think Dan is right. I think its the oils in the rosewood itself.


----------



## racerglen

Ditto Dan n' Don, the old Rosewood just seems to soak it up and go black , or almost black.


----------



## Brit

There is so much end grain in the surface of a knob so it is hardly surprising that it soaks up the finish really.


----------



## Dcase

I have noticed that the rosewood on the older type Stanley's is usually the stuff that turns black. What I do is after I have sanded a Rosewood knob or tote down I spray it with Mineral Spirits, if it turns black from the MS then I know thats whats going to happen when I put the finish on.


----------



## Brit

Don gets away again.


----------



## LukieB

*Smitty* Very cool trammel points, I'm not gonna lie, I'm very jealous. I've beet on the sweetheart tool hunt for awhile now and never seen those. Not only cool, but useful!

*Richard*, not to beat a dead horse but I agree with Dan, Don, Glen & Andy. I do the same prep-work on all the knobs and totes I've restored, and sometimes they just turn black when the BLO hits em.


----------



## donwilwol

I do have some pictures like that Andy, but they were way before digital was the thing. They're in a box under the bed for the nostalgic moments.


----------



## Brit

Regarding finishing oily woods, people might find this useful.

http://www.antiquerestorers.com/Articles/SAL/oilwood.htm


----------



## racerglen

Good advice there Andy, I've used the techniques but haven't ever had an issue with a poly finish over God's gift to sealing a wood..Shelac.


----------



## RGtools

A brief aside for the technical people in the group. Have you ever noticed that when your boss say's the phrase "It should be easy I just want you to…" you are in for a horrible slog through VBA hell.

Glad I bought the extra cup of coffee this morning.

Smitty: Trammel points are some of the most entertaining tools to use in the shop. Glad you have a set from a fellow LJ.


----------



## Mosquito

Stopped at a few antique places on my way to the cabin this morning… There were actually a few decent specimens, but mostly overpriced I think… There was a 608C (Flat top sides) for $250, a Union #8 for $120, a Stanley G7 for $240,and a Stanley 112 (no toothed blade) for $240. There was also a pair of 5 1/2's and a 4 1/2. The 5 1/2s were $100 a piece, and the 4 1/2 was $80 I think. Looked to be in ok condition, but some were restored… badly. There were a few compass planes but they were all in the $200+ range. I was half tempted by the 112, not going to lie… The Stanley #8 I believe was around $150 I think, and was a type 8 I think. I didn't get anything, but it was close… Anything I should give a second look out of those?


----------



## waho6o9

Keep your powder dry Mos.


----------



## lysdexic

FWIW, I have been re-reading Bob Flexner's finishing book primarily to research water based poly. However, I've paid attention to those finishes that do not darken or change wood color for this very reason.

Black hand plane totes bug me. Rosewood is so beautiful I want the grain visible. The two finishes that have minimal effect on color or darkening are water based varnish and wax.

Flexner's take on rosewood is the same as Andy's source above.

I used just wax on my last tote with excellent results. I have also used clear shellac then wax but the shellac still darkened the tote more than I'd like.

Appearently, the wax alone may not durable enough for a tool handle. We will see.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, those prices sound a bit high but I guess it depends on the condition and types. I have never had luck price wise with antique shops.

Question for all - Does anyone have a spare 2 5/8" iron for a #8 plane that you would be willing to sell or trade?


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't really had any luck at antique stores either. The only ones that really tempted me were the 4 1/2 and the 112. I tried to talk down a guy on a 78, but he would only do 10% off for paying in cash, and wouldn't go any further, so I walked away. I left after standing in front of the 608, 8C, Union 8, Stanley 7C, and G7 for about 15 minutes… I just left before I talked myself into it… The 112 was close though, I really want one, but I think at that price I'm too far out of it.

I have no spare blades Dan, otherwise I'd be happy to help


----------



## Dcase

Mos, do you know what type the 4 1/2 was? 80 dollars might be a decent price for a 4 1/2 but it would depend on the type and condition.

Also, are you looking to get a #8? I am working on restoring the #8 that I picked up earlier this week and I plan to sell it when its finished. I would give you a good deal on it if your looking for one.


----------



## Dcase

How about a little upgrade for a Stanley #113…










This may be the finest re-working of a vintage plane that I have ever seen.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^^ I didn't know Don was such a jumper!

RE: Trammels. I will have to build something that lets me use them, to tell the truth. I needed them when I drew the curves that became design elements on my oak nightstand, but I've not done much more than that. But now I can! And I can also be on the lookout for a single No. 4 trammel for parts.

$80 for a #4 1/2 really isn't that awful if the tool has no breaks in knob or tote and 90%-plus japanning. And it's of an earlier Type (I'd suggest T14 or earlier myself, but many would say only T8 - T11). And it's worth that because it's certainly a useful plane; more so than others (about hallf) in the bench series (like the #3, #5 1/2, #6 and #7, for example). My most used are the 4, 4 1/2, 5, 5 1/4 and 8. BTW, the #1 and #2 are essentially too cute to use.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I am with you on the most used being the 4, 4 1/2 and 5 but my list would follow with the 5 1/2 and then the 7. I don't own a 5 1/4 (yet) and I don't find myself using my #8 all that often.

Here is another vintage plane upgrade I found… amazing stuff.


----------



## waho6o9

Your welcome to a 2 3/8 blade Dan. PM me if you want it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, those handles are incredible. Two-tone, when it includes brass, sure is hard to not like…

The #5 1/2 sure is a useless plane to me. Maybe I'll find a use for it in the future, but for now it's a tool that holds an edge longer than any other. 

EDIT: In all fairness, not as useless as a #75…

EDIT #2: And not as useless as the #83, either…


----------



## alba

Don that shaving is obscene 

Nicely tuned


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, I agree with the statements above. Either he's way over priced or I'm way under priced. Maybe the 4 1/2 if its in good shape.

I paid just over $100 for my 608, and I've got 2 - 5 1/2s for sale way less than $100. As for the 112, if you wanted to pay that much, I'll get one for you. I know were one has been sitting in an antique shop for a long time. I think they want $125 or something like that, and its got the blade.

I've had pretty good luck in some antique shops, but you have to tell the dealer what the prices are usually. It also helps when you say "how much for everything". That gets their attention.


----------



## Dcase

I use my 5 1/2 all the time. After I run a board through the power jointer & planer I will then use the 5 1/2 to do the initial smoothing. I just like the size and feel of it I guess.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree Dan. I also turn mine upside down in my vice when flattening a wood plane sole. I'm not sure why I use the 5 1/2, it just seems perfect for that task.


----------



## waho6o9

It's in this condition lol


----------



## bandit571

Random Shots for a Friday:









Getting the newest plane cleaned up. Did a little sharpening as well, but all the stones are out in the Polebarn Woodshop, and I DO NOT feel like walking another 7 miles each way. Tried it out on some Poplar..









First try, and the second try…









getting there….Just a little plane by Dunlap, with a BL stamp on the right side of the base.


----------



## donwilwol

"It should be easy I just want you to…" you are in for a horrible slog through hell.

Every time Ryan, every time


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I mix a little of the wax in with mine. Here is the fantastic results




























And its more than pretty.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice one DW, shavings can't be beat either.


----------



## Bertha

What do you think, Don? Should I hit this old beekeeper lady up for some fame? I've got one cake left promised to Lysdexic. One set aside for a Christef care package. I limped into the store yesterday and left empty-handed. If I tap a vein, I'll be the pro bono wax guy to get WV on the map, lol. 
.
I'm more than a bit disappointed that no one's commented on a dude that ran over a whole Police parking lot with a John Deere.
.
I'll get over it, I guess.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, after one of the cops caught up to me on a bicycle I wasn't in any mood to talk about it.

Al's wax on, wax off. Go for the wax.


----------



## bhog

All I have is an extra 2 3/8 also.Sorry no help Dan.

Anybody have an extra fence for a #68 rabbeting spokeshave?I need one,not really "need".

Al ,all I can say is he mustve been pi$$ed.Instant fame but will suck paying that one off and doing the time….. ouch.Also if you decide to get famous I will be more than happy to take some of that wax off your hands.


----------



## ksSlim

Made a "rust run" yesterday. Anyone in the market of a 12 1/2 scraper for slightly less than a C note.
Good to Xgood condition. several I'm still researching. Sheet metal squirrel tails, Stanley blades no other markings.
Half a dozen pre laterals.


----------



## TechRedneck

Lucas

Thanks for the additional pic of your frame. Was a long day at work, just catching up now.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I thought all of the old totes and knobs were done with Varnish?

Arlin


----------



## stonedlion

bandit571 have you thought about a bicycle? It would make the 7 miles considerably easier to live with.


----------



## bandit571

Too bloody old in the knees for a bike, anymore. Knees make more noise than the router, somedays. Got the car straightened out, for now. Four people, going to two different towns, and using ONE car? Oh well, My car is now back to MY CAR. The other three found one of their own. Seven miles used to be just a nice "hump" for this Old Grunt, too old now. Besides, i still have the Back Porch bench to work at….


----------



## RGtools

I have no Dan shavings to share today…but I do have this. Happy Random Photo Friday.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shiny and effective!


----------



## Brit

Nice thumb Ryan.


----------



## Bertha

Anybody have an extra fence for a #68 rabbeting spokeshave?
.
Y'all do realize that could be the motto of this thread. Walk in the middle of the cubicles at work and ask that question. 
.
That's my new sig.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, its funny. Get in a room with a bunch of IT guys and let the conversation go to hobbies. You get a lot of the typical, golf, gaming, blah, blah blah. "I collect and restore vintage tools" you should see the looks I get. I usually start with woodworking. At least that they understand.


----------



## donwilwol

"I thought all of the old totes and knobs were done with Varnish?

Arlin"

Not in my shop. Its wax and/or BLO. A few I refinished early still have shellac, but they will get redone eventually.


----------



## Bertha

Testing new sig. Don, lol.


----------



## racerglen

Getting closer ! The ugly 60's #4 ..








Breaking out the waterstones today to go after the back of the blade, something I haven't used in years, 









the frog needed only touchups to the paint and a dash of sanding to free the bare metal, the body..nah, off to buddy's shop and the sandblaster.
Hairline crack in the tote, a drip of c/a glue there, brasworks, bolts etc cleaned up, and I think I will leave the sole with it's middle dip for now, sides have pitting, but it's all square.


----------



## Mosquito

I get the same looks too, Don. Especially when I tell then I don't really pay games. I have an Xbox 360, but I have only played on it twice in the past month lol. And some are appalled that I don't like Lord of the rings, star trek, and couldn't care less about star wars (episodes 1 and 2 killed it for me). Guess I'm not that kind of geek lol

-

Nice looking progress, Glen


----------



## bhog

Lol , Im honored.

Even in my field (carpenter) you would think there would be more woodworkers ,the boss used to but he is all about harley's etc.I met an old timer a few yrs ago that would come everyday and watch us work at a house I built,we are now pretty close.I meet- know alot of people through work and hobbies come up alot and its golf ,drag racing,mudding,tractors,sports,weight lifting,gaming.

I have always made stuff,even from a young age watching my grandfather make chests or display cases or whatever,I would glue and nail scraps together and "try".

And to kinda stay on topic,I broke out my #7 on some cherry last night(go with it).I needed to edge joint a few pieces for a top and bottom.


----------



## bhog

Mos I have a box too and do have my tweak sessions,when its extremely hot or cold my thumbs get a workout.Are you live?my gt is old2dogs…. add me if so.


----------



## Bertha

The future of front totes:
.








.


----------



## waho6o9

quack quack


----------



## 33706

That plane would be perfect for feathering raised panels.


----------



## TechRedneck

Don & Mos

I'm with you on the hobby thing. I own an IT services company and hate computer games, don't own an X box and my TV is an old analog with a digital converter. I'd cancel the dam satellite TV but the wife would give me greif. She likes those home improvement shows, Lifetime and all those sappy female shows.

I would rather be in the shop or outside. Tools and woodworking provide a nice balence to my life. Today I installed a transfer switch for the generator. Now I can run the well pump and power the whole first floor.

That storm that ripped through the enf of June had me without power for a week. Of course there is a circuit wired for the shop lights!


----------



## bhog

Al is that masking tape?You should hurry and patent the "taped duck totes" for extra grip,sell a bunch and rake it in.


----------



## donwilwol

taped duck totes, not to be confused with duck tape totes.


----------



## bandit571

I like mine a little more "Old School", thank you…









Played spin the knob twice this morning, once to clean it up, second to apply the Bee's wax finish. Works for the bare metal parts, too..









Went out "Rust hunting" today, yard sales were slim pickings, indeed..









two old rust bucket saws that need a little work..









and something for those stuck frog bolts….









teach me not to head south on the Rust Hunts.


----------



## bhog

Don,lol.

Bandito I will let somebody else comment on your spinning of the knob twice.Nice work Sir.

I played half blind DT's in quilted big leaf today.










Nothing like drinking a whole pot of coffee and jumping into that!Pretty much nerve wracking.


----------



## chrisstef

Shaky caffeine hands would not work well for me around sharp chisels but i dont see any blood on the maple bhog … lookin nice n tight. Im off to the cave to spruce up the ole plane till.


----------



## donwilwol

hit a local flea market we have a couple times a years. I usually do really well at this one. Today wasn't spectacular.










A hand grinder because I know somebody here is always looking for one, and this one is really nice. A #4 because the price was right, and a few blocks because I really really needed another block.

I am looking for some opinions on one final purchase. This is a 5 1/4 Stanley. But, it has a pebbled cap. At first I thought it was just a 5 1/4 with a transitional cap, but the cap doesn't look like the traditional transitional caps. It has Stanley in raised cast letters.

The additional odd thing about this plane is it only has Stanley stamped in the Sole. No patents, no Bailey, and no "made in america" any where. Next, it has a sweatheart blade, which I agree is another piece that could have been banditized. The frog has the twisted lateral adjuster, making me think its later. It does not have a frog adjustment screw, making me think its earlier, which everything after type 12 should have, and it does NOT have the raised ring around the front knob.




























Knob and tote seem to be hardwood, not rosewood.


----------



## donwilwol

First question Bandit, do you keep the wax in the salve tin, or do you use the salve as wax.

I like that dunlop block. It came out nice.


----------



## LukieB

Don, Made in Canada maybe?


----------



## bandit571

I use the salve as the wax. Seems it is mostly bees wax, anyway.

Banditized???? Hey, just for that remark, you had better send to me, i'll take care of the unwanted planes.

I have seen a similar plane with that type of cap, just the bottom was broke off, where that stanley stamp is on yours. Maybe the parts wharehouse at New Britain only had them pebbled caps around that friday?


----------



## donwilwol

Well, just a note, Banditized wasn't meant in a bad light. I bought the thing, so some fool wanted it.

It looks like some of the defiances had the pebbled cap, but they were not stamped Stanley.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a head scratcher there Don, shes all over the board.


----------



## thedude50

On the Black knobs, I had done the blo once and hated it. I switched to the Maloof wax blo and varnish mix that Mike Wischmann told me to use. I love the way his totes work out so fine. and they are not black. They have a great shine not as shiny as the old stock LNs in cherry but a nice shine and perfect grain.

Spent several hours doing the new SW chisels it took a while to get the backs flat as I demanded them to be. I used the Tormek and was able to put a mirror finish on each chisel in my set. Next I will be doing Daniels set. I tested them out and will time how long i can use them before the edge goes dull and they stop cutting well. So far I am very pleased with this set of SW chisels they seem to take an edge very quick and so far they seem to hold it well too.

One of the guys on this board is making a bunch of totes for the Stanley chisels, his look really cool. I think When time allows, I will play with a few sets of totes as well. I want to finish my vintage set of firmer's and my set of Marples paring chisels. I have several vintage chisels and want to make them into full sets it is a fun game looking for the missing chisel. If you guys see any of the Marples paring chisels please snag them for me. I will pay you what you paid for them and the freight to get them here. I will be most grateful to those that find some. They have a wonderful tote and if you guys need to see one to match up I can send you a photo of the chisels that I have, I only have one of the Marples but I love it and want a full set. I have lots of other chisels. I try to buy them in lots then pick through them. I have a few SW chisels they are my favorites and the Marples is a close second but they are for different purposes. Do you guys collect chisels? If you see them in the yard sales do you buy them and at antique stores ? Anyone who finds old SW chisels and Marples Paring chisels please let me know if you want to sell them I really want to complete my sets.


----------



## donwilwol

Glen, your #4 is coming along.


----------



## racerglen

Thanks Don, when the future D.I.L. returns my "sport camera" from the waterslides maybe she can give me some pointers on using it..Don't like the lack of quality/clarity..I slipped the #4 all together this morning and got some "descent shavings", but no camera..more honing, I now remember what made the waterstones sit in that "stone pond" for probably the last 15 years, though the tempered glass plate's good for the sandpaper ;-)


----------



## superdav721

Guys whats a #1 Stanley iron worth?


----------



## thedude50

500 to 3000 depending on condition


----------



## superdav721

Dude not the plane all I have is the iron. Its in good shape and has the Stanley logo.


----------



## thedude50

25 to 40 dollars depending on the logo and the amount of blade left hope this helps triangle or SW or the early ones will be worth more the plain block letters will be worth much less.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks!


----------



## bhog

Christef thanks,heres how they turned out.Almost perfect, lol










And this is just Awwww.I love quilted maple.The drawer front after a little dye mix-no finish yet.










I meant to strategically (sp) place a plane in there but forgot, the shavings will have to do.


----------



## ShaneA

Sweet looking maple, drawer and dovetails.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don W

Just to get it in my head right, but Stanley did all their totes and knobs in BLO and wax?

Arlin


----------



## waho6o9

You're happening with that drawer Brandon, gotta love the quilted maple.


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around with some walnut…









used a Craftsman #3 to smooth out some rough sawn stuff. Needed to make a tote for a #5









Then a little test drive…


----------



## Dcase

Don, I don't know the story on why Stanley had planes like the one you got but I have seen those come up on Ebay before. They had the same lever cap and lat adjustment.

Random photo… How about a thicker shaving this time..


----------



## thedude50

arlin they used varnish


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

*Very* random Sunday morning pic. Worked the Church Picnic, at the Margarita Stand. Here's the stand w/ knock-down tiki bar I built three years ago…










Top comes off, posts come out, used once a year!


----------



## ShaneA

Margarita stand at the church picnic? Random, indeed…probably makes the picnic better.


----------



## mochoa

Hey Guys I'm catching up since last Monday…

Dan, that shaving was damn beautiful

IT Nerd that is quite an impressive collection of molding planes.

I'm 37! (I'm starting to forget though, I'm getting to the point I don't want to know or think about it. The mix of ages is cool, Brandon and I joined the local guild and we are one of the few that are not retirees. Its all good, a lot of wisdom and woodworking knowledge to benefit from.

Don do you actually use that fence on your jointer? Does it work well?

Scott, sorry to hear about the bad family news. I look forward to see what finish recipe you come up with for your bench.

Waho, is that the blade that goes in a #7/#6? I need one of those, how much you want for it?

Smitty, nice Margarita stand, who says we cant have a little margarita at a church function? ;-)


----------



## 33706

Here's a pic you might find amusing:


I didn't know Keen Kutter made meat grinders!
It's on ebay for a few more minutes…


----------



## racerglen

Poopie, Aparently KeenKutter made , or had made dang near everthing..kinda like the Walmart of their day..
Oh on the saw thread, oppps.. good ideas on an ID post


(We gets confused sometimes which thread we are on..)


----------



## waho6o9

Sorry Mauricio, the blade did go on a #7 and there are no more.
May be next time bro.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

PK- I have several of those. Great for making chicken salad…


----------



## donwilwol

Just bought a walker turner bandsaw. Now to figure out how to get it in my truck.


----------



## ShaneA

In your truck??? I am still trying to figure out how you get anything into your shop!

Congrats, looking forward to details/pics.

How is the mill treating you? Used any of the lumber yet? Or is it too soon still?


----------



## donwilwol

Your right Shane, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## donwilwol

and check this out

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27568#reply-476608


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, yes I have used the fence and it does work. Its nice for wider boards. normal 1" and less its probably not needed.


----------



## ShaneA

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/3185844746.html

Here is an interesting item I saw on the Craiger today. Mind you, I really dont have room for it, which has never stopped me before. But, it seems like a good value. Probably "need" it like I need additional holes in my head. What say the panel? Too good a value to pass up? Let it go, and get my mind right? The under bench storage and the two vises do call to me a little bit. Plus, I really dont need to be spending any more money this month, my chisel vice is getting spendy….quickly.


----------



## donwilwol

Yes but the 2 vises are probably worth the asking price and an asking price of $175 on Craigslist means an offer of $125


----------



## chrisstef

Don - ive got full blown rust lust for the WT bandsaw. How did you get it in your truck?

Shane - im contimplating a new bench build some time soon but if i had the chance to squeeze on that one … id be on it like white on rice on a paper plate in a snow storm.


----------



## thedude50

THAT BENCH IS OVER 500 DOLLARS IN FAIR CONDITION YOU COULD USE IT BUY IT NOW!


----------



## donwilwol

Chris it took 6 guys. Its took the Kubota to get it out, and I wasn't sure it was going to lift it.


----------



## chrisstef

+1 Kubota …


----------



## bandit571

Random Sunday night shots….









doing a bevel…









in just a few passes…









getting ready to sharpen a couple saws…


----------



## mochoa

Wow! That bandsaw aint no joke!


----------



## bhog

Don, nice bandsaw.I would love to find one like that for a decent price.

Shane, I second what Don said,if you have the extra coin offer em up.


----------



## ArlinEastman

That would make alot of bandsaw boxes

Arlin


----------



## thedude50

Don, is that a 3 phase saw ? if so how are you planning on running it I know they make an inverter that works on 220 single phase .


----------



## Dcase

Just a couple random photos

Here is a tool tote that I made this weekend. Nothing fancy as I was just looking to work on something that I could get done in a day. The box is made out of white pine and I used rabbets and screws to attach the sides. I plugged the screw holes with some redwood because I thought it would contrast well with the white pine. The handle was a salvaged from a really old broom handle that was pine. Finished with Shellac. 









I was also cleaning up some pallet wood that I had laying around. Look what I found after I planed this piece.









I'm not sure what kind of wood it is. Could be poplar but the spalting is so heavy its hard to say… I can resaw this piece and it will make some neat keepsake boxes.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dan

That is just not right showing that to a turner. I could make a nice vase or box out of that. Great looking wood
Arlin


----------



## donwilwol

dude, the bandsaw is single phase. So is the RAS.


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks for the poplar suggestions on the dovetails. Seems to build confidence quicker. Got a 5/4 piece resawed it and have been practicing.

Thanks for the insight on the bench. If I can find a small space to store it, and it is available next weekend, i will try to get it. Give him a week to sell it/soften on the price.


----------



## Dcase

Random Monday photo..

My 3 year old got a new workbench this past weekend. Of all 4 of my boys this one is most interested in what I do in the shop.


----------



## DaddyZ

'Next Generation Woodworking in progress !'

Dan I see a tv show starting


----------



## chrisstef

I bet your kid takes better shavings than i do Dan.


----------



## Dcase

He actually has not taken any shavings yet. He is a little young yet and I don't trust him with a loaded plane. I have a cheap plane that I took the iron out and I let him use that. He takes some pretty good pretend shavings 

My older two boys like to use my block planes but they are not in the shop as often as my 3 year old.


----------



## chrisstef

I think sometimes i should take my irons out and make pretend shavings too .

Good to see the little man in the shop with ya, even sportin the same outfit.


----------



## mochoa

Cool pic Dan, here is my 4yr old working on a little rubber band paddle boat. 









Get your boy to knock the edges off of stuff with a block plane, they can handle that, they actaully are helping and they get all excited about making shavings.


----------



## Dcase

Chris, only difference is I had shoes on. I made a rule for my boys that they are not allowed in my shop unless they have shoes on but none of them listen to me.

Mauricio, thats a cute picture. It looks like he's giving you a look like "why are you taking my picture when I am trying to work" haha


----------



## bandit571

i will have to go back and get the number for it, but there is a KK5-1/2 up for bid on the bay. BIN is $55. Seems to have a reserve price as well. $55 for a Keen kutter 5 1/2?


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I just won a KK 5 1/2 last week for less then 10 dollars. However I have another KK 5 1/2 that was in much better shape that I paid close to 50.00 for. So it all depends I guess.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, he was smilling in the fist one that came out blurry, for the secound one he was like "common cant you see I'm working over here?"


----------



## lysdexic

I just love the scrap, cut-off, broom, mop bucket! I have one almost just like it.


----------



## Dcase

Just seen this on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Stanley-Rule-Level-Co-No-26-Wooden-Plane-Bench-Hand-Original-NR-/261078287723?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc97a856b&autorefresh=true#ht_4409wt_1344

A Stanley #26 in almost new condition. No matter how hard I have tried (and I have tried hard) I just haven't been able to restore a trans plane to the same beauty as the original finish…


----------



## mochoa

Ha ha, there is a patio umbrella in there too that is halfway done getting fixed, its right next to the beer fridge! ;-)... And the Tupperware container of painting supplies, the honey-do list is waiting for this bench to be done.


----------



## JayT

In keeping with the title of the thread, check out this restoration

Al, make sure your heart is healthy before clicking the link, and even then, have a defibrillator handy.

Edit: If you survive that, check out the fifth picture down here.


----------



## RGtools

My My those are nice JayT. Mr Barron is doing some amazing work. I really liked his mini bench.


----------



## racerglen

Dan, I guess you missed the prayer with the Ebay trans plane…?

;-)

Tool Collector's Prayer

Lord, I ask for your help with this affliction I have regarding things antique and tools in particular. It has gotten so bad that I have no place else to display them or store them. I have also made everyone mad at my house. So I ask for your help. Help me to thin my collection, focus my attention on specific items, to let go of things I really don't need or cannot afford.

Actually Lord what I would really like is a bigger house. With lots of rooms, display cabinets, shelves, task lighting and a little more money to spend. Amen.


----------



## dbray45

I have this posted under chisels but I will post here - was just given 2 framing corner chisels - one is a Swan (I believe it was never used)

They are both 17" long the other one (well used and less good condition) has this stamped into it: anybody know what company this is?










The Swan is:


----------



## ShaneA

PS&W I do believe, dont know anything bout em, but see them on ebay. Sounds like a good trip to the dentist!


----------



## RGtools

Last night's glue up was…fun


----------



## lysdexic

Peck, Stow, & Wilcox. They later became Pexto. Some one told me that the brand is still alive today as True Value but I don't know that for sure.


----------



## bandit571

I've been a bad boy…. posting woodworking items on the Off-topic posts…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

I just love seeing the pictures of kids doing what dad does. It is good for kids to look up to someone. Good Dads

Arlin


----------



## lysdexic

The history of PS&W. No mention of True Value


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Keep it up, Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

dang it all, just did it again…. Bad Boy!


----------



## dbray45

lysdexic - Thank you - this is very helpful.

Now here is the real question - Do we have any chisel or Swan collectors here. The Swan, I will take pictures tonight, has most of the original paint on the inside of the blade - at the blade edge. There are no indications that this has ever been sharpened or used but does have some suface rust. It may be a great tool but it may have fallen to the ranks of a collector piece at this point.

Before I put it up on fleabay -


----------



## RGtools

Al is going to be your best bet.


----------



## dbray45

I didn't think he was a "collector" LOL


----------



## chrisstef

David, i just came across a bit brace made by Pexto, tricky little guy had loose ball bearings in the chuck which are now scattered all over my shop floor somewhere. They are a local compay to me, i think they were originally based in Southinton CT right up the road from my uncles house. From what i have gathered they made some very nice tools.


----------



## dbray45

This chisel has seen some use. My guess is that the Swan was bought to replace and something happened and there they sat in an old mahogany box labeled "lathe tools"


----------



## dbray45

For anyone interested, the Swan chisel looks to be new-
This is going up on fleabay in a few days if no one here wants it


----------



## bandit571

To Al: one name to look up on youtube…...Arianthi. Worth a look!!!


----------



## donwilwol

I'm way behind. Doubt I can catch up, so I thought I'd pop in. A few picks of a block I've been working on. This one has seen better days.


----------



## thedude50

I collect chisels I have close to 100 some new some old some big some small.


----------



## Dcase

Don, Funny you post that, I just finished up restoring the same block myself. This is the Craftsman block that you posted a link for and I ended up buying it. The sole needed a LOT of flattening but other then that it was in decent enough shape… 









And after some cleaning and tuning…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Here is a Shoulder plane I made 4 months ago out of Gibon Ebony and it is 1" blade










My wife brought to me in bed with a piece of cherry and a c clamp to hold it down.
You just can not believe how hard it is trying to plane in bed with very little pushing power.

On the side I used a router to make a thumb hold to help push it along.

Arlin


----------



## Mosquito

Planing Bacon?


----------



## lysdexic

OK, I'll bite. Arlin, why are you planing in bed?

Bandit, I chased down your woodworking post in the off-topic thread. That's a classy move my man.


----------



## Mosquito

Speaking of Bandit… I was thinking about you while at the store today ;-)










Not going to lie, I've had about 1/4 of the jar, and I'm not sure I'm sold on the salsa… it just lacks a certain something for me. I may try the salsa con queso though, since I do tend to like that more…

Sorry for the off topic


----------



## racerglen

Arlin, nice work ! 
Hope the recovery's still moving along, major body trauma of any sort
is hard, yours much more than mine, and I've had 42 years to deal with it.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, would you post a picture of the blade. Does it have the lateral adjustment? The cap doesn't fit right and the front mouth piece has been broke in several places. It works, but its really not health.

I like the Planing Bacon shot Chris

My wife and I decided to do some kitchen remodeling in the next year or so. It will include a new floor for the Kitchen, dinning room and living room, which is basically one L shaped room. Here is a start for the flooring. She wants wide ash lumber.










The sawmill just paid for itself.


----------



## mochoa

Arlin that shoulder plane is sweet! Well done.

Nice shaves by all, especially the bacon shave. ;-)

Nice! Don how wide are the planks you will be using? Thats going to look amazing, do you have to tounge and groove the boards once they are all dried and milled up?


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, my planer is only 12", so it will be random widths up to 12". I think I'm going to ship lap instead of tongue and groove, just because of the wider boards. The floor will be fastened with cut nails.


----------



## mochoa

Cut nails?! Thats going to be bad aas!


----------



## dbray45

Don - just an idea - cut nails in a kitchen floor, will create black marks in the ash due to water from cleaning - unless you put recess and put plugs over the heads. If you quarter saw the wood, the expansion will be vertical versus horizontal.


----------



## Dcase

Chris, I love that bacon shaving picture. Is that red color wood Padauk?

Don, I don't have a pic of the blade right now but its just a standard looking block plane iron with grooves milled in the back. There is no lateral adjustment on the plane, the one I have is pretty much a clone of my Stanley #65 low angle plane.

I also finished up the #8 that I had been working on. I haven't got an exact type on it yet but I think its a type 8 or 9. I repainted the body/frog and refinished the knob and tote. The sides were sanded down and polished. Still some pitting but its good enough for me. The iron was not worth trying to save so for for the test run and photos I just borrowed the iron from my other #8.


----------



## Mosquito

That #8 looks good Dan. I'm thinking that a #8 may be next up on my purchase list…

Yes, the red wood is Padauk. In between Mahogany, Cherry, and more Mahogany


----------



## mochoa

I think the stains from the cut nails will add to the character of the floor over time, it would even be sweeter if the floor was reclaimed wood so it would look a little rougher. You know it might look pretty sweet if you leave the band saws surface.


----------



## mochoa

Nice restore Dan, I love the proportions on that #8.


----------



## LukieB

Dan , the #8 looks good. if you are still looking for a blade. I've got one that will work. I don't know if it's any better than the one you have. V-logo,very little pitting, but there ain't much meat left(about 3/4"). Anyway, It's yours if you want it. PM me.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, I thought about leaving the bandsaw marks, but it would be a little to rough. Plus the bandsaw ends to walk a little now and then so its not even enough. (Its a little user error I think)

David, I'm good with the nails discoloring (like Mauricio said). Some of the wood is already cut. I wouldn't have enough logs big enough to quarter saw it all. especially trying to get wide boards.


----------



## LukieB

Gotta say Don, I am so jealous of your sawmill, what a cool toy…er I mean tool : )


----------



## mochoa

Don, I dont know how big your kitchen is or how much work it would be but what about surfacing the wood with a cambered jack? It would give you what they are calling that "hand scraped" look. That would look sweet with cut nails.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, surfacing the wood with a cambered jack is on my list to try, but its 600 sf of flooring, and it knotty ash.


----------



## JayT

Mos, dang it! I check this thread mid-morning, and find your bacon post. Now I'm hungry and its a couple hours 'til lunch.

Oh, nice shavings.


----------



## dbray45

Don - if you don't plane it completely clean, you can have some of the saw cuts but mostly smooth - can make a great affect.


----------



## chrisstef

Man you guys must not be married, or trained yet, its not what DON wants, its what the other half wants 

MMMMM bacon ….


----------



## mochoa

True, True, but she doesn't know what a jack plane or cut nails is unless Don explains it to her so he can steer that to some extent. On second thought with as much antiquing as they do she may know.


----------



## bandit571

Large "Barn Sale' I'm thinking about going to friday. Out in the middle of nowhere, on some old county road. Maybe a chance for more Rust Hunting???

Checked the Dunlap iron. Instead of a camber, it has the oppisite. Both corners hit the wood first, only if you are deeper enough, you can get a full shaving. Took a grinder to it, now it is back to the "Hones& Stones" Might just get a shaving, later….


----------



## chrisstef

I aim for those barns. They always hold some sort of rusty treasure


----------



## Dcase

Chris, I have only worked with Padauk once before but I remember it being surprisingly pleasant to plane. Most of the exotic woods that I have worked with have been hard on my planes. I do like that bacon shot, even the pink cap on the 101 is growing on me 

Every barn sale that I have been to has always had a bunch of old rusted hand saws. I have found some good saws at those sales though.


----------



## mochoa

Hey, guys, check this out, its a mushroom that you can dry out and cut into slices, it's supposed to make the best strop since "The fungus has some of the finest silicates known to man" 
http://lumberjocks.com/apprentice/blog/31206


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I hear once your finished honing on them you can chew them up and and have a nice trip! lol


----------



## mochoa

lol, I hear its good in tea too.


----------



## Mosquito

I found it to plane quite nicely myself. I did inlay and left around 1/8" above the surface, to make sure I had enough, and that I could get it out to glue in place. I was going to flush cut that with a saw, but then I decided to try my 101 on it. And I swear, the cap is red… it just doesn't look like it in that picture  (my camera isn't the greatest). That's my story and I'm sticking to it… Besides, if I was going to change the color it would be to purple ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

See


----------



## bandit571

Random shots on a hot afternoon on the back porch bench…









Trying to flatten a knot..









First try on Poplar. needs to tilt a bit to the side…









Seems to be almost done…









Don't you think?


----------



## Dcase

Chris, that cap came out pink in the first photo, I figured it was just made that way by Stanley. The #101 is a very handy plane to have. My only complaint is that its very hard to get the iron set on them for a fine cut. LN just came out with that new 101 sized plane with a depth adjustment which is very cool. I use mine a lot for shaping small pieces and taking corners and edges off smaller projects.

Bandit, looks like you got the knot taken care of..


----------



## Mosquito

I would agree there Dan… I spent probably a good 30-45 minutes fine tuning mine to take a really fine shaving, and then when I was using it yesterday I got annoyed by how long it was taking to shave the inlay down, so I gave it a few taps to thicken the shaving… so I guess it's another 30 minutes of tapping and testing if I want to get fine shavings again… maybe I need to pick up another one lol

A depth adjustment does sound nice on it, but if it's the one I think it is… $95 is a bit much for me :-(


----------



## donwilwol

I like the Sargent 206 (like a 103)


----------



## Mosquito

I've been looking at some of those Don… Still keeping an eye out, but not in too big a hurry yet


----------



## thedude50

I am telling you guys the new SW 60 1/2 is the best block plane i have ever owned granted I don't have any LN block planes yet Yet But I will but it will be tough to beat the little Mexican Beauty. This block plane just feels great in my hand I cant believe none of you have tried one. I guess you guys don't believe what I tell you. But I swear to you this is a great tool.


----------



## Mosquito

dude, although the 60 1/2 (assuming you're talking the new SW one) looks quite nice, it isn't quite the same animal as the 101. I just got a new block plane that I'm hoping will satisfy my desire to have a better block than my $10 big box store Stanley jobby… Hopefully it does the job.

Also, as an aside, it looks like Amazon has the new SW planes on sale, or at least "See Price In Cart" prices.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I have told you before but I have that same Sargent it was my most used block plane up until I got the LN #102. I still use the Sargent a lot though. Much better depth adjustment then the Stanley #103.

Chris, I actually do have a few #101's. I know exactly what you are saying about switching from a heavy cut to a fine cut. I have one that I have set for a fine cut and one for a heavier one and then my 3rd is a squirrel tail.









Dude, I don't think anyone has said they don't believe you… I would love to try the new Stanley block planes but its not high enough on my want list to drop 100 dollars on right now. Someday..


----------



## bandit571

Actually I do have a second Sargent in house. A Sargent 107.


----------



## SamuelP

Dan - Where did you get your magnets from?


----------



## ArlinEastman

lysdexic

I know everyone wants to look at shavings and I wanted to show my plane I made before I went into the hospital. I am still confined to bed, so my sweetheart brought it all in for me to do a shaving for you guys. 

Arlin


----------



## ShaneA

I have gotten magnets from lee valley. If I need to fill out an order to get to the minimum for free shipping, I get some.


----------



## lysdexic

Arlin,

I understand now and appreciate your courage sharing shavings on this thread. I chickened out long ago.

A question on mechanics: have you tried pulling the plane?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Arlin, that's a great story… Get well soon, buddy!

I can't get excited about the SW re-issues until I know they're committed to expanding the line. Then I may test the waters. In the meantime, I've contemplated the 'purple' line of Stanley planes, the last US-made tools that would likely be T21 if anyone would continue the Studies. From the 70s/80s, I think. My dad's #4 is purple (or Cordovan) and a set of those is tempting…

In the meantime, I have a new toy on the way that has me watching for the mailman:









Thinking it may be pressed into service kinda like a #93 shoulder, only it has nickers and a fence. (Even though the fence on this one is from a #78, not original to the #278). We'll see.


----------



## lysdexic

The vintage Stanley force is strong in you my friend. I assume it has rods on the left side. It's like a low angle 78?


----------



## waho6o9

Enjoy your new to you 278 Smitty. That's a fascinating plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A single rod that can go on either side, both sides are milled flat, with nickers on each side, too. Front comes off to make a bullnose. I'm sure it'll make me a better craftsman. NOT! 

Thanks, waho! I've looked and looked at this thing, and keep seeing an 'open architecture' shoulder plane, really, that also does across the grain stuff. Do I need it? Uhm…. Well…. Yes! lol


----------



## Dcase

Sam, I got the small rare earth magnets at my local Harbor Freight. They come in a pack of 6 I think and they were dirt cheap, maybe a couple dollars for the pack? Even though they are smaller you can see they do a fine job of holding the small planes. They would also hold chisels with no problem.

Smitty, congrats on the 278. I have one but it had been welded and I have been working on it on and off for the past couple months. One of these days I will get it finished.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's right, you had that one with the top weld! Have the right fence?


----------



## thedude50

Well Smitty I have some news as much as I could get from the product manager at Stanley. I have been sitting on this for a few weeks. While the news is good it is also more vague than I would have liked . It is this the line will expand in about 12 months. They would not comment on which models they were going to be making in the new style. However in my question I asked if a Jack and a Joiner were in the works. His comment was I think when the press release comes out you should be pleased. And that it was too early in development for a press release at this time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's good to hear, thanks Dude!


----------



## thedude50

I thought you would be pleased. I know the more i use the SW stuff the more I know they are on the right track. I look for a few modifications in the new planes as the next few years go by as it is their goal to retake their share of the quality tool market.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, no fence.. Mine only came with the body and iron. I think I only paid about 20 dollars for it though, I got it as a project plan. The weld threw the whole body/sole off square so I work little by little lapping it… Ill get there one of these days..


----------



## Brit

Guys take a look at this fantastic Record 405 that Bill posted in the hand toosl forum. A real gem!!!

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40465#reply-478165


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, This was a type 21 It takes a little to get it right, but its a solid piece. My biggest issue was the wood. The original wood sucks.

I figured the 278 would be in your arsenal before long. Your compiling such a nice set.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, is the an English plane you restored? Mine doesn't have the cross ribs, and is USA labeled… If yours says USA too, we have another Type…


----------



## donwilwol

I think it was English made Smitty. I've got a blue one to try as well. The Blue ones are the same, but the tote doesn't have the leg extending out the front.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Knob and tote woods are chintzy on mine, too. Swear it looks like pine. Good, now I'm talking myself out of 'collecting' them, excellent.


----------



## donwilwol

I think they are good candidates if you don't mind changing the wood. The metal is solid and heavy. Of course the knob and tote screws are chrome, not brass, as is the iron adjuster. They are fairly common and can be found for a good price.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And no frog adjustment screw…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But Cordovan looks cool!!!


----------



## donwilwol

Right you are. And its funny. The better I get at not needing the frog adjustment screw, the more I like the fact that its there.

Edit. you are right about Cordovan looking cool to!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is there a Ford Dupli-Color Engine Cordovan?


----------



## donwilwol

My wife is really good a designing. I've asked her to come up with a color combination for custom restored hand planes. I'm waiting for her artistic mind to mull it over. I think she's busy thinking about the floor right now.


----------



## donwilwol

here you go Smitty, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-STANLEY-6C-No-6C-FORE-Plane-NEVER-USED-fresh-off-the-shelf-/200804691137?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec0e46cc1#ht_5227wt_1162


----------



## donwilwol

note to self. When cutting very large logs the muffler is very close to the top bar that *not* meant to be a handle. It's better to keep the hand away from the muffler. (yes, yes I know, i should know better)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, that's sweeeet. Let the enabling begin!


----------



## Dcase

Don, is that a burn? Holy crap thats gotta be painful. Thats gonna hurt for days…


----------



## donwilwol

yes Dan, the picture is today, the burn was monday. I tend to use my left hand a little less these last few days.


----------



## chrisstef

looks like your hand is about to give birth Don … maybe a little finger plane?


----------



## Dcase

Well I hope you heal up soon. I am sorry to hear about that happening. Burns are very painful, especially ones that size. Make sure you keep it clean when the blister breaks… ehhh


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ouch. Heal quick Don.


----------



## lysdexic

Not that you asked but keep the skin intact as long as you can. It is a sterile biologic dressing. Once it pops, go ahead and remove the separated skin.


----------



## chrisstef

So Scott when the baby finger plane comes out of Don's hand who should cut the cord?


----------



## mochoa

Don it looks like you have a tiny aas in the middle of your hand.


----------



## Brit

Don - Its the superhero of your corroded imagination here. Just wanted to let you know that I touched the photo of your burn so it should be healed by morning. Ouch!


----------



## lysdexic

"Oh, that's sweeeet."

"looks like your hand is about to give birth Don … maybe a little finger plane?"

"it looks like you have a tiny aas in the middle of your hand"

Nice compassion gentlemen:^) I just hope that I don't hurt on this thread. Geesh! 
Can't you see that the man is suffering.


----------



## ITnerd

Don, I hope that heals up nice - at least you can take a break on the flooring project!

I'm in travel mode again, so the bad news is I am away from my Lovelies. Good news is, I have some new hunting grounds, out in the wilds of Fredericksburg and Culpepper. I re-found the Type 17 WW2 4.5 Bailey with Bakelite knob, in fantastic condition. I was happy at 50 bucks, not cheap but no work needed excepting a hone.

I also saw an earlier 5.5, type 12-15 I think, but it looked poorly restored (paint on the top edges of the body, indicating a sloppy repaint). I think they were asking 100 bucks, which seems crazy to me. Especially when there are beauties out there like THIS.

Hope this finds everyone doing well. Arlin, hope you get out of the hospital and back into the Shop ASAP.


----------



## mochoa

I secound that Arlin, may you heal quickly.


----------



## lysdexic

Me too Arlin. I wish you the very best!


----------



## ArlinEastman

lysdexic

That is how I do all my planing. I even went a step further and put hold downs on my bench so I could strap my wheelchair to the bench so I do not roll around.

I find the #2, #3, #4, #5 1/4 to be my favorite planes to use. I do have all the Stanley 39's which are 39 1/4, 39 3/8, 39 1/2, 39 5/8, 39 3/4, 39 7/8, 39 1" and last the #239 1/8 which is considered a weather strip plane.

Below is the #239 1/8 in use 4 months ago when I made a card holder for him










The card stand I made for my father in law is because he has really bad Alyhimers and it is hard for him to hold his cards anymore. I made it form Airmatic Ceder and figured Black Walnut. I did find out on a test piece that you should adjust the fence wider for the first cut and them make the cuts then bring in the fence 1/16 more for the finish part. Also that knots are hard to go through










I hope you guys enjoy it the last picture is the whole front










The last is with the cards on it and it will hold up to 10 cards










The sizes of the groves are 3/16 and 5/16. I wanted to do them first with a router bit and forgot I gave away all my router bits to a Cathlic Priest at another website for a project he was working on.

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just reading the posts and to let you know I have been out of the hospital for 3 weeks now. It is just that I always have to sleep in a hospital bed for my back.

I am looking foward to being in the workshop in the next 3 weeks or so. I am really getting stir crazy doing nothing in bed and gaining weight.

Thank you for the well wishes

Arlin


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

For the record, the 'Sweeeet' comment was about the cordova NIB, not the pair of blister cheeks in the palm of Don's hand…


----------



## Dcase

Chris, You gonna buy that painted 5 1/2?  At first I thought maybe some lady painted it like they paint saws but when I read the description I learned that it was painted buy a guy who is a collector and it said he paints all of his planes… He even painted the sole of that 5 1/2… Why? I just don't get it. I will never understand why someone would want to take a woodworking tool and paint flowers and bright colors on it. Why paint tools? Why not paint old toaster ovens or something… ya know..


----------



## RGtools

Not a good week for injuries. Hope everyone hurt gets better and everyone not hurt stays that way.


----------



## chrisstef

lol @ painting toaster ovens …. I wouldnt give that guy a poke in the eye and a box of donuts for that hideous monstrosity.

It is an injury kinda week though … i had some 2 1/2" holes drilled in a piece of maple, ran a cut down the edge about an inch in, and the last little baby piece must have had a fracture in it. Took a 1" x 1" chunk a maple right to the chops. Left me a nice little welt, a bunch of broken blood vessels, and now the ever changing color of a bruise.


----------



## dbray45

Bought a Sargent 407 (advertised as one) that had a broken frog and tote. I already had a 407 but the lever cap had been broken and repaired and the original blade was getting a little short, so I bought this one for the parts.

As it turns out, there were significant changes in the 407 (same size as the Stanley #2). In later model(s), the body was cast thicker, the tote a little more curved (not comfortable for my hand), the advancement screw was more like a Stanley, the knob is taller.

The end result, I have a complete 407 that works like a dream, the tote was broken and repaired. Will post pictures later.


----------



## Dcase

David, I believe the Sargent 407 is more valuable then a Stanley #2… I don't know now though it seems plane values are back down again based on what I am seeing on ebay.


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, it looks like the same guy that had the one Don posted has others as well
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Tools-Hardware-Locks-/13849/i.html?_ipg=&_from=&_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ssn=keepin-on

You could be very well off in your new collection ;-)


----------



## waho6o9

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40491

Fellow LJer selling some top notch veritas.


----------



## donwilwol

good thing you saw that chisel set before me.

A Cordovan 4, 5 and 6 all in one spot. Who could ask for more?

Andy, thanks a bunch. I was wondering why my had just suddenly stopped hurting this afternoon.

Arlin, looking forward to hearing about you shop adventures.


----------



## donwilwol

and Scott, thanks for the advice. Believe it or not, its not my first stupid stunt. I've had similar blisters before. You'd think I'd learn.

I normally were leather gloves, but I only had a few minutes and had forgot them when I walked out of the house and was to lazy to walk back after them.


----------



## lysdexic

Don, I figured you would know what to do but I can't help myself. I am consistently amazed and amused what people do for "first aid."


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, i thought maybe you were going to say I am consistently amazed and amused at what people do


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don
Just do not get any blisters on your back side. Pretty bad there also. Do not ask me how I know

Arlin


----------



## bandit571

Cut a finger tip, opening a mountain Dew bottle at work, last night. Seems a "capper' at pepsi is cutting into the caps, and the flange under the cap. I found out that they are very sharp. I HATE them new style caps. Seems the company i work for determined they could save "X" amount of plastic per bottle by making it one less turn of the cap to open them. Style is called the "1880' style, and replaced the 1810 style. Now it takes just two complete turns to open. Not much, but when you are talking about MILLIONS of bottles, that gram of plastic adds up.

IF no one out bids me, I'll will be getting a Handyman 1205 next week. Will make a set of….1203 ( #3 size) .. a 1204 (#4 sized) , and a 1205 ( #5 sized). $12 counting the usual "fees". Better than the $66 I saw for an Ohio the same size.


----------



## thedude50

Pressure sores are no joke they can take months to heal and if you have them you need to be diligent about staying off your back side Arlin.

I don't think i like the burgundy looking planes they look cheep to me.

I have a really nice No2 for sale I was abler to get the sole nice and flat and the Iron is wonderful the seller had re japanned and baked the finish. It is a fine plane and the asking price is 225.00


----------



## lysdexic

Any of you fellas considering WIA 2012 this November?


----------



## bhog

Getting caught up again.

Don, ouch,thats in a real good spot.

Scott, if you get hurt we willn't (new word I just came up with) laugh.

I think I only smashed a finger once this week.

Arlin, heal up well.


----------



## ArlinEastman

They are gone guys but just saying-- do not get them

Arlin


----------



## mochoa

where is WIA going to be?


----------



## donwilwol

http://www.woodworkinginamerica.com/ehome/index.php?eventid=35763&

PASADENA, CALIFORNIA : OCTOBER 12-14, 2012
or
CINCINNATI, OHIO : NOVEMBER 2-4, 2012

I doubt I'll make either


----------



## lysdexic

WIA is in Pasedena and Cincinatti

Don, beat me to it.


----------



## Johnnyblot

*I'm looking for some hints & tips here on *refurbishing* lever caps? * 
As I have mentioned elsewhere it is usually next to impossible to find a plane with good chrome lever caps, so I decided to belt sand this one, then use a gun blue kit finish.

Here I have put approx 4 or 5 coats on the lever cap. As you can see it is more dark grey than the blue I was looking for.




Has anyone else had better results or any other technique or finish to refurb lever caps?
Any comments would be welcome.

Cheers
John.


----------



## TechRedneck

Just watched the video. Some nice planes there. Looks like a lot of hand tools. It's about 4-5 hrs drive for me to the OH show. Anybody going?


----------



## donwilwol

John, I take a course wire wheel to them, take the chrome off, and leave them as that. I've thought about gun blue, just never tried it. Its a pretty good idea. Some of them look pretty crappy under the chrome. It takes some sanding to get them reasonable.

I've started putting together a picture set of sargent planes. I am always searching the web anytime I want to see what a sargent looks like. Any pictures you have of sargent plane would help. (of course if you were signed up at my blog, you already know this) http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/08/10/sargent-planes-by-the-numberwith-pictures/


----------



## lysdexic

I'd like to go but it is a 7 hour drive for me.

or an airline flight which is expensive and a ********************ty experience

still might do it though.


----------



## lysdexic

Don, that is an ambitious project.


----------



## thedude50

I will make the show in Pasadena it is a 4 hour trip depending on traffic, but Pasadena is a nice city.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cincy would be cool…


----------



## bandit571

Cincy is about two hours to the south from here, bad news, IF you HAVE to go through Dayton. That alone will add almost another hour. Dayton's Infamous "Rolling Parking lots" on I-75. BTDT. Besides, I'll be at work….


----------



## thedude50

Well guys the temp on the wall in the shop read 114 today and it is expected to get hotter. This next week they are saying some days we could hit 122 now that sucks. To top it off they are predicting brownouts due to the excessive use to cool homes here in the golden state. All I know is it was too damn hot to work this afternoon and I feel drained by the few hours I spent out in the heat.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, we popped 17,000 posts!


----------



## Dcase

I'm down for the OH one. It would be very cool to meet you guys in person.


----------



## Dcase

Found another "painted" plane on ebay… Same artist as the #5 1/2 from yesterday…. This #7 has a cute little ducky painted on it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-STANLEY-BAILEY-NO-7-WOOD-PLANE-HAND-PAINTED-NICE-CONDITION-NO-RESERVE-/251123239912?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a781c8be8#ht_11400wt_1195


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Three bids, too. Duckies sell!


----------



## mochoa

Man thats F'ed up.


----------



## bandit571

On a hot steamy day like today…. I think Junior has the right idea.


----------



## Mosquito

It's 65 here right now


----------



## 33706

I really like that gun-blue on the lever cap, I'll have to try it! I've used old-timey "Stove Black" for cast iron surfaces, when I restored a few cast-iron woodstoves and kitchen ranges, but that stuff is probably very hard to find now. I wonder how it would work on a plane body? You could really make that blue stand out by repainting the logo field the correct shade of Stanley orange, or whatever color is time-appropriate to your particular plane. Excellent work!


----------



## 33706

Who would bid on that desecrated #7? I mean, tole painting aside, this seller has a 98% rating, far too low to risk any money on. Just look at his latest 4 complaints, he should be avoided just for erroneous misrepresentation of his wares. A painted plane may be one too warped or cracked to resuscitate anyway.


----------



## carguy460

LOL! That looks familiar:










But the other cat is a worker…he's my vintage tool inspector. He's got the Blood and Gore site memorized:










EDIT: He doesn't approve of painted planes, either.


----------



## DaddyZ

Took a while to get caught up,,, Don that had to hurt !!!! Hope it heals quickly


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am planning on attending the Pasadena WIA in October. fwiw


----------



## terryR

Don, I hope this makes ya feel better…your beautiful cherry knob and tote are soon to have a new home on this #5…new BLACK paint job in progress. And that tote feels awesome in my hands…much more of a sexy shape than the factory job! 










Anyone have an extra screw highlighted in the above photo? This one is stripped badly on the lower 1/2…or other ideas? I'll be happy to trade or pay…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Terry
You should be able to use a 12-20 tap and die for that. I do it alot. If you do not have a tap & die send it to me and I will do both of them for you for nothing.

Arlin


----------



## Brit

Place your votes folks. Stanley or Record.


----------



## terryR

Arlin, thanks, but I should've described the bottom of that screw as ruined, not stripped…just missing altogether. But, I've already had another buddy offer up a replacement. You guys are great!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Brit
It looks like a Stanley

Terry that is OK just let anyone else know I will help them if you run into someone else

Arlin


----------



## Johnnyblot

I did some tidying up the other day [You what?] and I found this specimen that I had bought off WeeBay. I'd forgotten I'd bought it cos when I realised I'd bought a plane with no lateral adjuster I was so annoyed with myself I just stuck it on the floor with other stuff?









However I think it's time to look at it again? When I think of some of the Iron I've seen on here that has been transformed then maybe this will be OK? One thing I'll be able to lap the frog easily as the lateral adjust is no longer in the way?










I'll take a leaf out of Don's book [more like a folder] and just clean & tune it, using the existing blade maybe? Which happens to be a RAPIER and not a Stanley. I will replace the chip breaker with a thicker Quansheng cap iron, they are quite cheap. That's all it'll hopefully need- worth a try don't you think?

Cheers
John.

P.S. Why do all rusty old planes have paint on them somewhere? It's like the law or something?


----------



## lysdexic

Just catching up. I went to Warsaw Indiana today and was back by 5PM. I flew right over Cinci on the way. I think I will sign up for the WIA there. I hate flying commercial so bad I'll probably drive the 7 hours.

Jason, your cat is fatter than mine and that is saying something.

Off topic: have you guys ever seen a 3D printer?


----------



## lysdexic

So, I am getting ready to take my mom to the beach this week and I am considering bring my oilstones and some chisels and irons along. I just can't imagine sitting at the beach for 7 days without doing something woodworking related.

Tell me if you think I am out of bounds. If not, anyone have any tips for vacationing with a woodworking addiction?


----------



## ShaneA

Scott, the new quote line is just wrong!....I like it.


----------



## bandit571

Could walk around collecting drift wood. keep an eye open for any yard sales nearby.

Just won a Stanley 1205 Jack plane, on the bay. $5 for a #5, sounds fair, don't it? Could have drove up to get it, but it would cost me more in gas for a 90 miles each way trip, than the $7+ in S&H. We'll see what it is like next week…


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, as you guys can probably tell, it is true to a degree.

Bandito, think of your time as well.

Where the f-bomb is Al?


----------



## bandit571

IF I had to drive up to Napoleon, Ohio, I'd have to take the "Other Half" along, that would mean stopping to eat somewhere each way. Hmmm, I think I'll just pay the Postman to bring it down here, for $7.29, sounds like a deal.

Next time you were to go on Youtube, look up a name. Arianthi Well worth the effort….;-)))


----------



## Mosquito

Yes Scott, I have seen a 3D printer. They're pretty sweet. I had a part for my retro wooden HTPC made on a 3D printer.


----------



## Brit

Scott - Do you have to wear those special glasses to use a 3D printer? )


----------



## donwilwol

John, you should be able to replace the lateral adjuster. Find a donor plane.

I'm picturing Scott out on a beach, speedos and all, sharpening chisels. I'd recommend some good woodworking books.


----------



## thedude50

I am currently testing some very fine Japanese Whetstones from Naniwa corporation. They simply blew away my Shapton stone. I just got the Shapton too. The Naniwa stones come in two styles one for beginners it is a bit softer and more forgiving . and one for experienced users. I found both stones were of exceptional quality and they are about twice as thick as a Shapton. They also come with their own stand except the 10000 grit Chrosa stone. Another thing I learned it that the sales guys call these ceramic stones but they are not really ceramic. They are made with a chemical reaction. I have a letter from my contact explaining why and how they and the Shapton stones are made.

If any of you guys are interested in the stones let me know, I am able to order them and sell these stones. The company rep is a very nice guy. They are eager to break into the American market. I think these are the best stones I have tested so far. I know a lot of you guys are into Hand sharpening and these stones are great to use. I really hope people are open to playing with these stones. I am excited about this line and once the store is open they will be my go to line of stones.

it was 120 here in the shop today at the airport it was 114 but no one lives at the airport. They get some wind there here is was dead calm.

I am thinking of how I want to hone things I sharpen by hand. I know DMT makes a nice diamond paste that puts a mirror finish on any steel. I could hone with this setup on the worksharp3000. It came with a great pad or I could use Autosol and a leather strop, or I could use the Tormek. I have wondered if the tormek would let me use the diamond paste instead of the tormek paste.Have any of you guys tried the DMT Diamond Paste?


----------



## dbray45

This 407 is a keeper


----------



## donwilwol

For you guys that remember the rant I went on when my sand blaster died, I have a happier update. A few days ago this arrived in the mail.










Its from Harbor Freight and it was about $45 with shipping. Well its been sitting in the shop. I've been working with the saw mill and the bad saw and haven't had time to hook it up. Well today was a rainy saturday, so I had time to give it a try. Holy smokes batman. I stripped a #5 clean and ready for paint in less than 5 minute.










I also created a smaller blasting closet. I think I showed it before, but here it is again. Really portable and works great for small items like the planes and tools I typically do.










My compressor isn't quit big enough to actually keep up with the blaster, but it strips so fast its not much of an issue. If I have to wait for the compressor to catch up, I just go do something else for a minute or 2.


----------



## lysdexic

Sweet Don.

So the t11 #5 gets the treatment. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## Johnnyblot

Don- great stuff. I like yr cabinet. Low tech, just like me.

As for the plane I was at one time considering using the frog to make a York pitch smoother like the one you made. (still might) but I do have a spare frog from a Record #4, that someone had damaged by using it as a hammer I think. ( doesn't that just boil your water). Or just go without a lateral and learn to tap with a wee hammer. I know yr not a fan of that but I'm willing to give it a go

Cheers
John


----------



## bandit571

A Handyman #1205 has been shipped. What can anybody tell me about the handyman Jack planes? This one has the kidney shaped hole in the lever cap, no big deal.. Looks like a simple clean up, and tune-up. This will give me a 1203, a 1204, and the 1205. Nice little set.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit
They are made by stanley.

I have one question for you guys

Since Jappaning is not put on planes anymore what do you use if you strip one and they no longer sell the product?

Arlin


----------



## donwilwol

Arlin, I use Dupli-Color Engine Enamel DUPDE1635 Ford Semi Gloss Black spray paint .

John, I use a small brass hammer just for that. It a requirement if you don't have the lateral adjuster.


----------



## thedude50

Arlin, I still use the original and in my mind the best Japan. i get it from a paint supplier in new york. I have their contact info if you want it. I do it the old way with a brush then i double bake the finish it is much thicker than enamel and a thousand times as durable. It is also the right tent of black.


----------



## terryR

Lance, I'm very interested…can you post the contact info here? or PM?

Don, thanks for posting the blaster! I spent 4 hours today stripping a #5…going to HF tomorrow!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dude

Do you put it in the Oven and at what tempature?

Arlin


----------



## thedude50

yes Arlin I bake them two times 3 days after they are dry to the touch at 250 for 1 hour. then i let it cool and once it is back to room temperature I re bake it to the same time and temp. It makes for a tough durable finish that is very hard to chip


----------



## thedude50

sorry i missed that post. the place i get my Japan is here http://libertyonthehudson.com/ they have several colors but i use Black I guess if I needed a red frog I could get that done too. the stuff is not cheep but a quart will do a dozen planes .


----------



## Mosquito

Hey guys, someone's looking for some information about a newly purchased Stanley Handyman. I don't know much about it (at least not enough to comment on much). Figured someone here would know a lot more about it than me. Bandit, perhaps? 
http://lumberjocks.com/SirFatty/blog/31517#comment-1329772


----------



## bandit571

I moseyed over there and posted a couple things. They are good planes, IF you tuned them up. Maybe not to Dan's shaving standards, but fairly close. I seem to be getting Handymans, Unions, and Craftsmans lately. I soon will have my third handyman, I have three (at least) Unions, and a Craftsman or two. That one craftsman is like a bad penny, though. I re-hab one, and sell it off. Next thing i know one just like it shows up at my doorstep…..









so I just put it to work. Anybody have a "Junk Plane" they want to get rid off, I seem to have SOME luck getting them to work….


----------



## Mosquito

How about a Buck Bro's #4 Bandit? And I'm not talking old… Shipping and it's yours


----------



## donwilwol

wow $62 for a quart and $20 shipping for the japanning. I would need to have a restore on a pretty special plane. I can see going to this extent for a rare plane worth a lot, but for normal flea market find users, that's a big expense.


----------



## terryR

^ yeah, the price kinda put me off, too. especially when I've already spent $$ on a custom cherry knob and tote for this old jack I'm working.


----------



## donwilwol

yes, but those knob and totes are gorgeous! 

I guess my point about the japanning is if I walk out to my shop right now, its extremely difficult for me to tell which planes have been painted, and which have the original japanning, unless the original japanning is less than 100%. Its going to take a pretty knowledgeable collector to tell the difference between the $5 can of dupli and the $62 can of japanning. So if you got a $1000 #1, by all means I'd spend the money (if it must be restored). For my typical $10 #5, I'll continue to use dupli.

Each has its place. But those cherry totes…...................................................


----------



## mochoa

Didnt someone mention a Japaning recipe using marine varnish and asphaltum from the art store.


----------



## Bertha

Been sick, got like a bazillion posts to get through.
.
Luckily, I made it out into the shop for the first time in forever.
.
I've got 1) Butcher irons and 2) a new 140 to attend to. 
.
First, the 140; which I've wanted for ages. (Forget that Superstretch guy and his Atari 2600, I take my smartphone pictures old school, lol ; Old School meaning incorrectly in this RARE case. 
.








.








.
For Lysdexic, staged without the beer (God, I miss that elixer of the Gods)
.








.
It's a good day in the tank:
.








.
It's especially good when you've got FOUR Butcher irons to be derusted. FOUR, that almost tops me in the prime of my porn days. 
.








.
I'm all out of pictures, so I just post a random one.
.


----------



## Brit

I bet there's one pissed off beaver somewhere who's been working on that log for ages.


----------



## bandit571

The Tiger is flossing his teeth, after having the Beaver over for Lunch?

For Al: one little word on Youtube to check out…...Arianthi.

Check it out, AFTER you take the pain meds, of course.


----------



## ShaneA

That record shoulder plane is making me jealous…I cant lie!

Andy, looks like it was the tiger who chewed that up, and the beaver too. : )


----------



## JayT

Mauricio, that is the recipe that Derek uses for japanning. I am working on using a similar formula to do some restores. So far I am very happy with the color and look, just need to get some results on durability before posting more. If it works the way I hope, the cost will be well under $1 per plane for materials.


----------



## Bertha

No love for a freakin mint 140?
.
But yeah, I love that shoulder too


----------



## Mosquito

So many "Beaver" jokes to be had…

I agree with Shane… That Record shoulder plane looks mighty fine…


----------



## Bertha

Bandit, what did you just introduce me to? OMG. When Santana tells you he's ready to pass the torch, you know you've got the skills. Wow.


----------



## mochoa

Jay look forward to seeing how they turn out.

Al, that 140 is sweet! I need to get me a vintage block.

I've got a modern stanly block and it works ok but I'm questoning the quality of the iron latley. It doesnt seem to be holding up to well against end grain.


----------



## bandit571

She is half Aussie, and half Greek. She seems to know how the play a Guitar. She was touring with Alice Cooper, shredding a guitar as she went. Enjoy!!!


----------



## ShaneA

The 140 is nice, but I am in puppy love with my SW 18. My first block plane love, right now I have eyes for no other. Kinda of like my love for my 606c, the first plane I was able to tune/sharpen and make the sweet curlies with. I guess I am sentimental?


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I've been watching the 140s for a while. They go pretty pricy,even in poor shape.


----------



## Bertha

Mauricio, I was just talking about you in a chisel thread about your back bevels. The 140 is just so gosh awful expensive that unless you're dying for one, a nice 65 held at a skew if probably sufficient. I'm planning on buying the LN version, hoping that the Stanley outperforms it, lol.


----------



## Bertha

Don, I scored mine for the low 100's, maybe 130 or 140 into hand. Fleabay off Dan's spot. It's got the depth adjuster I prefer. I'm always torn between the heft of the solid crosshatched cylinder and the perforated gun style cylinder. I had such a bad/expensive experience with the 60's that I'm particular, lol.
.
I almost bought the veritas plow today but I was too dazzled by the offerings. They should offer a right-handed version with ALL the irons (maybe they do). A package deal, even if expensive (have you priced 45 irons lately). I'm rambling because this is the internet and I can. I've also started getting real interested in the carriage planes. I know Dan has one. Anyone have the LN? Anyone have the LN non-Stanley-copy freak? I got a bead from Fonzi on a Preston bullnose. Anyone know what's fair? In other words, where is JusFine? lol.
.


----------



## Bertha

The guy on the left has never heard of handplanes, yet he's still the coolest thing you've ever seen.
.


----------



## bandit571

I'd rather watch Arianthi, on Under my wheels….


----------



## ShaneA

Ice, ice baby….


----------



## Johnnyblot

Sunday night- Olympic Closing Ceremony
Also this weeks deliveries from Weebay

1) Record No. 778 Duplex Rabbet & Filletster Plane -see here- [damaged] without rods & fence- picked it up for its starting bid £5 










The Record 778 is pretty much the same as your Stanley#78 but the Record has 2 rod arms and a better threaded cutter adjustment for the blade IMO.

The front nose is missing, probably broken off accidentally. Not a problem as it will not effect its' use.









Side view-










2) A RECORD No. 043 Plough Plane- see here-

I've been after one of these for a while 
This plane is suitable for grooving for plywood panels etc. It is fitted with adjustable depth gauge [which is missing here] and double arm bridged fence, and will cut grooves 1/2" deep up to 4" from the edge of a board.
Three plough cutters are supplied with each plane - 1/8", 3/16" and 1/4" [I only have the 1/4" here, but they are easy to find].










This is an early model cos it has the 'Thumbscrews' rather than the later 'knurled' ones.










Also Chris Shwarz rates them- taken from here He says-
When I'm trying to explain why I like hand tools to a hostile crowd - usually at a woodworking show - I like to pull out a Record 043 plow plane to demonstrate.

First, it's cuter than socks on a squirrel. Second, it's a drawer-grooving little monster. In just a minute or two, I can cut all the grooves for a drawer-bottom using the 043. And I can talk as I demonstrate. No routers or dado stacks.

And the shavings are fun, too. Like enormous spirochaete bacteria (perhaps that's not the best simile).

In any case, the 043 is a great introductory plow plane for budding hand-tool users. It's robust, simple to set up and performs a useful operation in two shakes of a lamb's tail.

Off to watch the closing ceremony now- Cheers

John


----------



## Bertha

*the 043 is a great introductory plow plane for budding hand-tool users.*
.
Oh, puke. So what do you buy when you graduate from budding, a Miller's with all the irons? Bridge City? Paul Hamler? I know the guy's got to make a living but he's so detached that I can't stand it. It all strikes me as so elitist and I've got Vera Wang serveware and Ken Onion cutlery, lol. 
.
Anyhoo…
.








.
You and me on the 43, John. I've wanted one for well over 2 years. Mads gets the credit for starting my lust for them. Once I saw his in use, it was on. I think the Veritas might be a modern settling. I can't afford the BC. I hate that we in the US has to pay a premium for Records and Cliftons (and Prestons, Norris, etc.). John might be the dark horse here, lol. Remember when JusFine just hammered this thread with his collection? I was aghast. I remember where I was, like a bonafide World event.
.
And I wish WayneC was back.


----------



## donwilwol

And I wish WayneC was back to…...

Here is the week end.

A maple that happen by.









Moved a pile closer to the plane. 









The ash I just cut









A type 11 #5 ready for action. Man the new blaster works fantastic. Slight camber for a light jack.




































And a 120, just because it was a hole in my collection. One more position filled.


----------



## Bertha

Don, you're a demigod (I just watched the new Clash of the Titans). Mill a tree, refurb a plane, all in a day's work at Don's crib, lol. If I were a beautiful woman (which I might very well be), I'd marry you.


----------



## donwilwol

you'd only have a shot if you brought that Preston with you!

Not sure I mentioned the new tires.


----------



## Bertha

Momma never loved me either Those tires are slick Don. I know from experience what it's like to replace tires on a vintage BS.


----------



## donwilwol

yea, but I so can't wait for the blade to get here so I can fire this walker turner up.


----------



## bhog

Don the planes look great,same with the lumber stash.

Al ,you're a twisted individual.Thank you for the many laughs.The asian dude kinda looked like pac man.


----------



## Bertha

Lololol Brandon!
.
Don, I knew you couldn't leave well enough alone on that BS. I'm thinking just call Iturra if you need any replacement parts. Blades, well, we all have our opinions, right? I've got some Woodslicers (like everyone else) but I still prefer the Lenox, carbide if you're nasty.
.








.
can you get a stock blade length? Do you have a welder? I want that thing.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, it will take a 114" blade. I do have a welder but a better one is on my want list.


----------



## donwilwol

This is what I ordered, LENOX 114 in (9 ft 6 in) x 1×035 x 3 tpi H,

I need to find or make the tilt mechanism.


----------



## Bertha

That's the exact blade I used to rip all my chestnut but mine's a little longer (insert pun). I've always trusted a guy with a mill when it comes to bandsaw blades, lol. I sprung for a 1/2" Lenox carbide but I haven't rolled it on yet. It's a major ordeal for me and afterwards, I look like I just won the hunger games (makes me sound up to date). I'm probably doing something wrong but spinning up a blade is a very scary process in my shop. Machine way taller than me, making awful noises, I just don't like it. I ruined a $100,000 centrifuge once by not balancing it. I guess you could call it gun shy.


----------



## Bertha

Speaking of which, Don, what does your mill run? As you know, I'm looking at an LT10 and I'm curious. Maybe this should be in another thread, but this is the powertool forum, lol.


----------



## chrisstef

Al / Don .. if you guys ever do get together and decide to procreate i would be willing to be your illegitimate rust removing lumber planing love child. I know it sounds real weird but let it marinate a little bit. For me? I mean 104's, butchers, saw mills, porshes, vintage ginormous bandsaws and john deere gear …. im willing to make some sacrifices … im just sayin ….


----------



## Bertha

Christef, everything beautiful requires effort. I'm prepared to adopt you post delivery if I have a guarantee of some kind of horrid birth procedure. On Don.


----------



## donwilwol

Here's the sawmill blades I bought.

Cook's Super Sharp DuraTooth 11ft. x 1-1/4" x .042×7/8" Bandsaw Blades


----------



## donwilwol

Christef, Al doesn't have the Preston yet.


----------



## chrisstef

Im patient ….


----------



## thedude50

While the price of Japan is 60 dollars the quart is able to do several planes. I have done 6 and you cant tell I have touched the can at all.


----------



## Bertha

Patience, Christef, patience. I offered $100 sight unseen. I just bought a ton of planes, so I'm shop-broke. If any of y'all have an idea of a fair price, please let me know (especially you Brits). I can always sell a kidney or a testicle ($$$/pound). I've got to consider the price of overseas delivery, which I'll avoid. I asked the seller to break it down and post the photos here. I'm worried that he will and one of you will scoop me


----------



## Johnnyblot

Al- You are a funny man [if I knew what you were talking about? ] If you want an 043 just look at the UK Ebay site, there are usually up to 10 on at any one time. Some in excellent condition with all the parts, blades and original box. They are very light so shipping won't be crippling??

Don- What I would give just to smell that fresh lumber??? As I've said before, I don't have a #5, but I'll have that one! You have no idea how much the old Stanleys go for over here. MADNESS- there is no cure.

Time for a lie down in a darkened room.

Cheers
John


----------



## mochoa

Al, your on filre today. Weekends are usually slower since were not all screwing around while working.

I need to educate myself, I dont speak vintage block.

Don you had a good weekend. I'm going out to the shop now and finish making my wagon vise. pretty much done, cant wait.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Cripes Bertha

I am going to wrap my self up and ship myself to you wrapped in a basket in swalding blanket hoping you will adopt me.

Some of your tools I would just love to touch letalone try using.

Arlin


----------



## thedude50

Arlin who are you kidding big guy I have seen some of your tools your shop is cool


----------



## thedude50

With the death of free speech on this site, I wonder how many more posts this thread will get because we cant have adult discussions anymore in OTF. I mostly came here for this and a couple of other threads but I did enjoy the banter of off topic. That said OTF is officially dead now so I will spend my online hour here and on Andy's saw Blog and Dons Saw thread. I guess I can spend the off time looking for a free speech site. Or I can just say screw it and go back out to the shop and work a couple more hours.


----------



## Bertha

Dude, I'm worried that the posts here will be scrutinized. I don't want to have to move this discussion to another website but my personal website will support a blog like this one. I guess we'll just have to be careful.


----------



## carguy460

Perhaps I've missed something…I don't like to hear talk of any of our experts abandoning this ship!!! What would I waste my time on at the office if there was no plane talk?? Who would enable my new-found tool habit? Who would I use to show my wife that I really don't have a plane problem? "See honey, look how many planes this Don guy has! I don't have anwhere NEAR too many planes!"


----------



## donwilwol

I don't think you've missed anything Jason. There is a new policy prohibiting religious and political threads. Unless you count collecting restoring or using planes a religion, there will be no worries.


----------



## carguy460

I have spent some time praying to the plane gods before entering an antique shop, but I'll keep that to myself…turns out divine intervention doesn't produce much at the flea markets but a plethora of painted saws…


----------



## pierce85

Anyone see the new (at least to me) Brese smoother? It's a looker.


----------



## donwilwol

i love that gun metal look.


----------



## mochoa

Very nice!


----------



## Mosquito

Some of your tools I would just love to touch…

lol, I think I'll just leave that one alone… but it's all too tempting :-D

Unless you count collecting restoring or using planes a religion

Hmmm… Don, this might be questionable 

-

Jason, have you ever walked up to someone selling a painted saw, and asked what kind of paint it is, and asked how hard that is to strip? I did once, they weren't very entertained… but the gal's husband thought it was hilarious!


----------



## mochoa

HAHA, good one Mos, I bet they had had that discussion in the past.


----------



## chrisstef

That Brese looks sweet …. how thick is the iron on that animal?


----------



## Mosquito

yeah Mauricio, luckily the guy was pretty cool, he explained that they were some of his old users. He had rotator cuff surgery after a significant tear, and said that combined with his arthritis was enough for him to quit using hand tools, so he was going to sell them as old users, but his wife thought they would get more for them by painting them.

-

I don't think there's really a Brese that I don't like the look of… some I like more than others, but I like pretty much all of them…


----------



## Mosquito

"Length is True Smoother at 8", Iron is .210 Thick x 1.875 Wide and is Pitched at 50 Degrees, Weight is 4 lbs. 4 oz. Slightly Heavier with other Woods"

This is the other picture they have of it: "With rosewood and without patina"


----------



## mochoa

Looks like you dont even need a cap iron with a 50 degree angle. I bet you could also sharpen a steeper bevel on your iron which would increase your edge life.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is so beautiful Pierce. Thanks i had not seen that.

Ha Ha … Chris your questions for painted saw/tool sellers are perfect.


----------



## mochoa

The sad think is that she was probably right. They could probably get around $40 or so for a painted saw. For a plain old saw, what, $5?


----------



## DaddyZ

Weekend finds Including the ruler…

Stanley #5 - Millers Falls # 75 - Unknown Block


















MF missing the adj lever









Also dropped my Only Daughter off at college this weekend !! 
All in All a good weekend…....


----------



## carguy460

Lol Mos - I have yet to ask that question, but perhaps I should next time…maybe on my way OUT of the flea market. I did make a comment once at work about "those darn people" that paint perfectly good vintage tools and how frustrated it made me…one of my coworkers then informed me that his grandmother was a "tool artist", but only after I ranted and used choice words to describe these tool painters…oops.


----------



## Bertha

The finish on that Brese is my favorite


----------



## SamuelP

How do you get a patina like that?


----------



## Bertha

Sam, my guess is that it's really finely brushed.
Maybe some form of blueing?


----------



## pierce85

There's no way I could justify, let alone afford, spending nearly $2200 on one of these gorgeous Brese smoothing planes, but the weak side of my brain says I gotta have one at any cost. Tool schizophrenia sucks royally but I have no desire to be cured.


----------



## lysdexic

What I would REALLY love to do is go to Brese's shop and spend a week with him in his shop making my own plane. How fun would that be?


----------



## bandit571

To the Bipolar man: The huge saw I have is on the ebay, for sale…...









8tpi, no less!


----------



## lysdexic

May I ask a question?

Ok, thanks.

When it comes to shoulder planes is it not imperative that they milled square? Has anyone acquired a vintage shoulder that was all caty-whopus in so much that it needed a lot of lapping or was not useable?

I am considering a large shoulder but don't know which way to go.


----------



## ITnerd

I have been showing my Common Law Queen pictures of 6-figure Sandusky Plow planes, and Holtey infills. I hope the day I drop the news that I will be getting a small Brese smoother and a S&S K13, that she won't even blink at the 4 figure pricing. Gotta dream big.

Al, how did you sneak your Hamler in the house? Cover of Darkness? Jewelry? Her-cedes? Chloroform? Talk to me Sensai.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I had to lap the soles of my #92 and #93 shoulders, but it was very quick work. Figured out they needed it when I just couldn't get them to work right. Much, much better afterwards.


----------



## Mosquito

I love the S&S K's I think I like the 13a more than the 13 though, personally.

Holtey infills in the 6 figs? Wha?


----------



## pierce85

lysdexic - Yes, that would be so cool. Hell, I'd pay just to spend a day in his shop watching him produced these gems.

Bandit - I'm actually in the market for a "new" panel saw. The problem is that I've already got a LN panel saw on order, which is currently on back order… I am starting to grow impatient.


----------



## donwilwol

if only money was no object.

Scott. to the shoulder plane question. I have a small veritas and a Vintage 93. Both work well. The veritas is prettier. The stanley was a steal. I planned to buy the large veritas until this one fell into my lap.


----------



## lysdexic

Bandit, I saw that listing but I've heard the seller is a little fishy. :^)


----------



## jusfine

Who spent the $1400.00 and bought the Lazarus plane that was on Ebay this past week?

A little high even for my price range…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I heard he loves canned cheese…


----------



## bandit571

Ok. Someone won two items, and THOUGHt I combine shipping, with out asking first. IF he had, I would have. What he wanted was for me to stuff a second item into an already full box at lower rates. Maybe IF they had asked questions BEFORE they bid????

Still have a nice high rating, just ONE dissatisfied buyer> Oh well, I had one seller send me a broken plane before, and one that took almost a week to pay. Just life on the Bay…

Fishy?????


----------



## donwilwol

canned cheese……...nacho style. Added to the fish taco


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have spoken to Lazarus several times in the past and his planes have evolved from what he first did.
I think he is doing even better than ever. I do not know about the worth, but do know of his fine craftsmanship.

Arlin


----------



## terryR

...love at first sight…










you guys are a bad influence! keep it up…


----------



## chrisstef

Finally got around to updating the plane till to house "The Fam" ... i went 3 story italian style. Grandparents on the right, kids in the basement, parents, aunts and uncles everywhere else. There was also an error in ordering the siding … the installer ran out of materials and went to a substitute.


----------



## donwilwol

So were do the next 2 or3 go?


----------



## chrisstef

"Maybe one day i will have to ask you for a favor Don Yoda and borrow some money to buy the lot next door"


----------



## bhog

Chrisstef what are your thoughts on the #80 ?Anybody else who wants to comment also.I have been wanting to get one for a few yrs,just havent.I use card scrapers with a love and hate relation.

Also is that a jar of oysters?I kinda miss walking down and grabbing em off my grandpas beach,tasty stuff.


----------



## thedude50

Well guys the first bench is in the home stretch. I decided to finish the first one and use it to finish the second, and third. My hands hurt from running the router for hours that vibration gets old fast. Right now I am hogging out the dovetail mortises for the rails to fit on the legs. The dovetails are huge and are a blast to do but man. I hate holding those power routers for long periods of time they are so awful.

I just read the Block plane article in Fine woodworking and was really pissed that the author didn't say anything nice about the new SW block plane even though he rated it as an excellent performer. He gave it bad marks for fit and finish. I could not disagree more. My block plane looks great and I like its big size and don't like the tiny block planes he chose as best. And of coarse he rated LN and veritas as the two top performers with out saying anything nice about a plane he rated as excellent. I think that they give kudos to their big advertisers. I also think they dissed the Stanley because it is made in Mexico.


----------



## chrisstef

bhog - i used it a ton while working on the last build. It was ambrosia maple but had a few spots with some curl to it and it came in real handy. It took me a while to get the hang of it becuse it will chatter, at least it did for me. Its a hell of a lot easier on the wrists and hands compared to card scrapers. I picked it up for a song about a year ago at a flea market. I think i paid $45 for the #80 and a #7.

Theyre actually rocky mountain oysters … shoot me your addy and ill send some your way  ... its a jar full of oily rags in water awaiting diposal.


----------



## donwilwol

Chrisstef, you'd be more than welcome to borrow all the money left in my tool budget each month.

Brandon, I have an 80, 81 and the Veritas like the 112. I like the Veritas best. If you can get your wife to buy it as Xmas present like did, its recommended. Next would be the 81. I haven't used the80 much, but I'm sure it would work well. Just don't plan on giving the scrapers away. There are time they still work the best.


----------



## bhog

Nice.I need to quit b.s'ing and snatch one.I am always watching one on the bay and usually don't get to excited.There is one near me at an antique shop that I think they wanted 80 clams.Drunk.


----------



## donwilwol

for $80 you should be able to find an 81 in really decent shape. If you have any intentions of spending $80 on a #80, I'll sell you mine


----------



## bhog

Don thanks for the early reminder for x mas gift I will start on that in a few mins.I have almost ordered the LV 112 a couple times.I could have broken it in on my last project.I usually forget and buy other crap,then I have to pay the bills…..lol.


----------



## ArlinEastman

bhog

I love my #80 and also my #12. There is just no way I could do without them. They leave a surface smooth as a babys butt.

Arlin


----------



## donwilwol

can you say babys butt?


----------



## bhog

Not $80 here.I have a hard time spending even 20 on one.I have passed on a few that I probably should have grabbed.


----------



## thedude50

Okay guy's this is now my choice for my next plane









I know its pricy and I know you cant find them used but the 92 is just too small for my hands. I want to use the plane for future benches I build. Any of you have one of these you would like to trade ?


----------



## ksSlim

80s here go for $15-30 depending on form fit n finish. Not all were finished or used equally.
I passed on a 12 1/2 last wkend for $95. There's more available for less.
Buy what you like, give it some love and enjoy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can't say I've fallen in love with the #80. Wouldn't part with it, but it hasn't found a 'go to' niche for me yet.

I did get a toy today!




























And the money shot.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dood
I like the shoulder plane. I really like the Clifton shoulder planes alot

Smitty

OOOO I have been looking for one of those for a year. It is smaller then the 78 and that is why I want it. Much easier to work with small hand planes in a wheelchair.

Great find

Arlin


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Arlin, you're killin' me! 

I haven't been looking for a year, but I'm anxious to discover things it does 'best'...

Not the easiest thing to figure out how to grip, and that makes it hard to run a clean rabbet. But with practice…


----------



## ksSlim

Smitty, wrap hand "all over" the outside and have a good time. Try to grip it inside and you'll get leak spots.
Once tuned they work great!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, kinda like a coffin smoother ia what I've started with. Thanks, Slim!


----------



## Bertha

Wasn't me on that Lazarus, JusFine
.
Scott, I would buy the large Lie Nielsen shoulder. This is coming from a guy who's got four shoulder/bullnose of all sizes. You'll probably be drawn to the Veritas and it has some nice features. I just think LN nailed it on this one. I'm sure plenty of people here have it.


----------



## waho6o9

Philip Marcou's awesome plane from TalkFestool's webpage.


----------



## racerglen

Yee g-d's !
That's one beautiful piece, deserves it's own walnut brass n' glass case !


----------



## chrisstef

^ and a glass of your finest scotch.


----------



## pierce85

Oh my that is gorgeous!


----------



## Bertha

Marcou is my favorite plane maker. Is it a low angle carriage plane of sorts? What's with the mouth all the way out to the walls? Look at that wood choice and tote shape. Insane.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks for the advice Al. I was considering the large LN, the Record 073, or a Stanley 93. Someone offered me a Bridge City Hp-7 but I didn't like the two- tone color scheme.


----------



## racerglen

Scott..
"offered ?" 
Like give, or to sell to you ?
If give, paint fixes a lot of things..

;-)


----------



## lysdexic

Glen, I was just kidding around with Al. First no one is going to offer a BC Hp-7 even if you could fing one. If one is offered for sale, I'd never buy it.


----------



## Mosquito

If given one, I would take it, but I wouldn't buy one, on the grounds that I'd never be able to justify it's expense. That said, for something like $100? Sure 

The Stainless Steel Limited Edition one isn't so bad…
http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/hp-7le-limited-edition-stainless-steel-shoulder-plane.html


----------



## Bertha

Scott, I've got the Record 73 and I really love it for the nostalgia. It's just cool. I think the LN is more refined and I don't say that too often. Yeah, I found a Bridge City in a flea market for $22.00 which I thought was a bit high, given the color scheme


----------



## Bertha

The large LN is $250. You're going to pay $150 for a used Record on fleabay.
http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1251
The Clifton 3110 is $279 if you're dying for the removable nose.
http://thebestthings.com/newtools/clifton.htm


----------



## Dcase

I am waay behind.. wanted to get to the end…


----------



## Bertha

We should do a group buy of a Marcou, then raffle it off. That would be painfully exciting. If there were 20 of us, it'd only be about $500 a piece, lol. 
.
Before I offend: Mr. Marcou, you know I love you. Your planes are appropriately priced. It's an exclusive market, just like it should be. We don't all own Franck Muller watches, after all. I don't for the record, lol.


----------



## donwilwol

I was just looking at a used LN #1 and said, "nope, can't afford that"


----------



## Bertha

So you're saying you're out of the raffle Don? lol. I just bought a Stanley 101 and I was thrilled. I also just received a pre-insurance statement for $45,000 for my broken leg, lol. That's a lot of friggin nice planes
.
Screw you, lysdexic


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with you though. Marcou plane are beautiful. I'd love to just try one. I've often thought about a plane rental service. What would you pay for a Marcou plane for a month?


----------



## Johnnyblot

RECORD shoulder planes are very expensive, even over here. Yes I'd love one, but you're likely to have deal with little faults before getting it to work accurately. The moral of the story is to buy a LN, save some heartache, then you'll forget the cost. That's the theory anyhow :-/

Cheers.


----------



## chrisstef

Well if my ticket rings true on powerball tomorrow ….. Mr. Marcou … Please set aside some time, i got some orderin to do.


----------



## ksSlim

Don>>Tool rentals, here, are by the day or hour. 
Depending on the replacement cost, you could charge by the minute.


----------



## Bertha

Don't cry for me, Argentina
.








.
Three pristine Butchers and an Ohio. Never mind those adult diapers. Why do they say I'm "trapped" in a man's body. Because sometimes I get the menstrual cramps real hard.
.
Points for identifying that top 5 movie of all time.


----------



## Bertha

.
It hurts sooooooo good. Mine's pristine, dead flat, sharp, and fat.
.
It's good to be the King.
.
Points for identifying that top 5 movie of all time.


----------



## donwilwol

so last night on the discovery channel my wife was watching some women, who changed into a man, decided to have a baby, went half way back, got pregnant is is now listed as the first man to have a baby. I'm not sure why that diaper shot reminded me of that.

Sorry, ....... carry on.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh Don i saw that … "Bertha: The Buxom Bro" i think was the title 

i got nothin on the movie line …


----------



## Bertha

That doesn't count. I've had two pregnancies already as a man. G2P2A0L? (that's for lysdexic). I sold them both, which probably isn't cool, but whatever right? 
.
I have 180 channels I'm told, but I only watch Investigation Discovery. I just saw a guy that got busted cheating on his wife. His online screen name was "HornySteve". I was wondering why that one was already taken.
.


----------



## Bertha

I can't post this link enough.
http://www.wvgazette.com/News/201105020871


----------



## thedude50

My good friend just got me a nice little plane when it gets here ai will be posting a few pics want to guess what it is Al


----------



## chrisstef

Those shoulder planes are damn good looking … unlike the goat humper there. Bath salts or the 3 day meth binge … which came first?


----------



## ksSlim

Whoa--share the meds


----------



## Bertha

Why does one have to come first, Christef? WV is the land of simultaneous. 
.
Dude, I'm going to guess either a 101 like mine; or a tiny little Preston.


----------



## donwilwol

ok, a goat named "Bailey", now I get the connection.


----------



## Bertha

The goat's name was Norris, Don


----------



## donwilwol

ok, I'm reading Al's article, man in womens cloths, pornographic magazine photo laying a few feet from the goat. The switch back to my email and read, Why does one have to come first.

thought Al had taken it one step to far!


----------



## donwilwol

according to the article "They named the male goat Bailey after a female character on the Disney Channel "

Don't oversell it


----------



## Bertha

Lysdexic, I'll mail you that Record if you want to try it out (serious). I've been building a care package for both you and Christef, both of whom I owe.


----------



## Bertha

Are you kidding me, Don?! How could I have missed that part!!!
.
I'll just pretend that I'm witty and I knew that
.
You got to admit, that's a Norris quality story.


----------



## donwilwol

wish me luck. Tomorrow should be a test resaw on the walker turner. Had a battle today with the new tires. Had to glue them in place. If the adhesive had dried in 30 minutes like the can said, I'd already had pictures of a book matched piece of scrap.

Norris quality story….I'm still laughing….............


----------



## chrisstef

Back on track fellas … BTW i had to go back and read what i wrote Don .. i thought he went off too lol.


----------



## thedude50

Actually it was the plane you said you were going to get when you didn't buy my stanley 140. It is a used LN 140 Bronze I believe it is the right hand one next I am getting the left handed one too right after I get the LN large shoulder Plane.


----------



## bandit571

What a bloody let down…. I go from watching Alice Cooper/Arianthi in "I'll bite your face off!" to some group called Iron Maidens, doing the Rime of the Ancient mariner, then some Goat molester? I better check that expiration date of that cheese, again…..

Either that, or I have a buzz going from PB Blaster, trying to get some bolts loose…..









Did get some other bolts shined up today….









Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm off ( we knew that, right) for another "hit". PB Blaster? Or, Arianthi????


----------



## thedude50

The glue would have dried in my shop in 5 min as it is currently 122 in the shop right now. I got so hot i FELT LIKE PASSING OUT. So I came inside where it is 72 were going to have a 600 dollar electric bill this month


----------



## pierce85

Why do they say I'm "trapped" in a man's body. Because sometimes I get the menstrual cramps real hard. Points for identifying that top 5 movie of all time.

It's certainly one of my top 5 - Raising Arizona - but then again, say what you like about the tenets of National Socialism, Dude, at least it's an ethos…


----------



## Bertha

Christef, that's the stamp I'm after.
.
Dude, I got a deal I couldn't pass up. Your price was more than fair but I had to move quick. You of all people knows how that goes. Once I'm walking, I promise I haven't forgotten about that chestnut. If you'd prefer to get it in lots, let me know and I'll put what I've collected in one of those it-fits-it-ships jobs.
.
Hey Bandit, all that yellow you see in my diaper pic above is the PB. Since I'm lazy, once it comes out of the electrolysis, I shoot it with the PB to keep it wet. I think it makes the rust fly off with a brash brush after a bit of soaking. The only thing better is SeaFoam but it'll destroy anything non-metal it touches.


----------



## SamuelP

Holly ********************, that is WV for you. Great article and thanks for sharing Al. I am going to change my shorts now.


----------



## RGtools

Shame on you all. The answer would be robin hood men in tights.


----------



## mochoa

Al, I like the idea of raffling off a high end plane, I might be down for that, if a Marcou is to expensive how about a LN? I'd throw in $20 for a chance at a LN #4.5.


----------



## thedude50

Al I was talking about when you passed on my 140 you said you wanted a ln and i said so did I I was not harping on you about the deal you got on the one you bought I would have bought that one too for a cnote I would never come down on you for making a good deal I was just letting you know I am getting my LN now I have 3 140s two Stanley's and a ln and i do want a left handed 140 also When ever you have the pieces for the board and the turning blanks for the men iLL TAKE IT, but dont feel you have to rush I am still in the middle of 5 projects and the bench i am doing first is taking all my time.


----------



## thedude50

I was working on some Totes for my new chisels. I was working on the design and then I went to the Woodshed where I buy some of my wood. I got 4 big turning blanks of Cocobolo For one of the sets I am going to be making. I was asking about totes for chisels and Al dogie said that he had one to show me It was an exotic wood and he had turned it it looked great and had a wonderful finish on it. He said the finish was the same as the CA finish on pens and that it was perfect for totes because it is so durable.That got me to thinking hand planes Why not use the finish on nobs and totes for my hand planes. I know the nobs will be a walk in the park but the totes are not turned they will be harder to apply the finish on. Do any of you guys know if you can use a CA finish on something that is not turned ? My guess is if you can apply it smoothly it will work. The question is how to apply this finish to an odd shaped tote. How to get it on and smooth will be the trick. Any Ideas on how to make this happen? YouTube is full of ways to use CA on a lathe but I didn't find one way to apply it to non cylindrical pieces. If you have not seen this finish in person I recommend you seek a finished piece out so you will see why I desire the finish on my hand planes.


----------



## Bertha

I would have no idea how to use CA on a tote. A knob, sure. I've turned a lot of pens in my "early" years, lol, and I was never too fond of CA. I always just went shellac, wax, buff. It's obviously not as durable but it's got a better feel for me. That's my standard system for anything off the lathe.


----------



## racerglen

Dangerous thought.."spray C.A. ?" 
Yikes..

;-)


----------



## carguy460

How about some bad pics of a sub-par restore on a Wards Master 5?



















Need more training from Don Yoda, the force isn't as strong in me as I'd hoped…but I'm happy with it for my first restoration…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nicely done Jason.


----------



## Mosquito

Looks good Jason. The important thing is… how does it plane? ;-)


----------



## carguy460

Yeah, yeah…I know, must have the money shots…You see, I ran out of sandpaper for my sharpening system…I invented this system, and I expect it to catch on. I call it the "scary-not-quite-dan-sharp-but-more-like-butterknife-sharp" system. It consists of the whole sandpaper-on-glass method like scary sharp, but I added in a "inexperienced and impatient" step, resulting in beautiful toothpick-like chips. I'm boycotting shavings…

Anyway, I think I'll get her sharpened up tonight.


----------



## donwilwol

Jason the reason it didn't catch on, we've all invented a similar system at some point


----------



## Mosquito

Ha! I like it scary-not-quite-dan-sharp-but-more-like-butterknife-sharp


----------



## dbray45

Jason - I am not seeing where it is sub-par at all. The real thing is how it works for you. If you are good with it, thats all that really counts. For some of the folks here, anything short of a factory finish is a poor restore - from what I have seen. For me, it is more of a matter of functionality - but thats me.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks all…Once upon a time, about 225 days ago, I would have been thrilled to get a plane, sharpen it, and call it good…then one fateful day 224 days ago I joined this site, found this thread, looked at the pictures, and BAM…the bar was raised.


----------



## Mosquito

I still don't repaint or re-japan mine. I just clean the rust off, and brush any loose japaning off, and then oil it up so it doesn't rust. I don't really care if it's not 100% painted, as long as it isn't still rusting, I'm happy.

I also wasn't even buying handplanes until I started reading through this thread…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Actively buying before this thread, still buying on occasion, and largely resisting the restore urges. A certain shiny #62 being a notable exception…










Love the restore, Jason. Very nice indeed. And the sharpening will improve with practice… Each time I pull an iron to rehone that I've not touched in awhile, I'm surprised that I can get the edge better than the last time I tuned it. Something about the bar being raised fits here.


----------



## mochoa

Question for Dan or anyone else who has used 3M paper from TFWW. I got the 5 sheet sample pack and I'm about to try it out. The 1 and .3 micron sheets aren't marked and they are hard to distinguish. There is one that is white and one that is greenish, which one is which?


----------



## mochoa

I love that 62, I'm eyeballing the new SW 62. Maybe for christmass. ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Short version: Package in the mail this morning…









Got it cleaned up in just over an hour…









even counting the iron sharpening…









Handyman H1205 Jack plane…..


----------



## mochoa

Bandit, that Handyman cleaned up pretty good. Do you specifically target those All Other brands? What's your strategy there, do they give you the best return when you flip them because you can get them cheap?


----------



## donwilwol

I was buying before I got here but being here has helped accelerate it for sure.


----------



## bandit571

This completes a set of the larger Handymans. I intend to keep these to myself. I also have a set of Sargents, and a set of Unions. There are some Baileys sitting around as well. i "target " cheap, because I am Cheap..

Playing around on a sunny, cool morning…


----------



## mochoa

I can relate the cheapness Bandit. I think just about any plane can be turned into a solid performer. I thought you were flipping them.


----------



## bandit571

Nope. I will "Flip" some of the "Name Brand' ones, but just so I can buy more that I want. Handsaws, though, I will flip. I have "flipped' a M-F No.9, and a craftsman, or two. If I need to thin the herd, I will.


----------



## chrisstef

Al - the shame about that iron is that theres barely any meat left on it, maybe 3/4" before the hole. It came on a Union #4 that was my wifes grandfathers, which was a little weird.


----------



## donwilwol

It seems 3/4" - should last a pretty long time. (keep the comments on the plane iron now)


----------



## chrisstef

lol Don … thats like shootin fish in a barrell










Heres how much is left


----------



## donwilwol

use it up, don't waste it man 

ok, maybe its a little short….........................


----------



## chrisstef

I havent even touched that plane yet, is the last one in the arsenal to be refurbed. I dont know if i have the heart to keep it on that Union though. I feel it deserves a nice early type stanley. Kind of like the king sleeping on a pull out couch.


----------



## chrisstef

Here's the plane … on the left. Barn fresh.


----------



## bandit571

Any relation to these two???









"Barn Fresh" and









the restored #4G. One other Union…









Union #5A base, being restored..









and restored


----------



## chrisstef

I remeber when you scored those bandito … probaly brothers from another mother. I really like the #3 that ive got. Youve got a couple of oddballs though … maybe they were shipped off to the asylum as kids and finally get to meet again?


----------



## bandit571

Oh, but there is a #3, lurking about…









Tends to hang with it's big brother, though..


----------



## donwilwol

how about a #6


----------



## bandit571

On them Handyman planes, How large did they get? Was the jack the largest? Don't like those Handyman block planes, but the larger ones i do like. Was there a 1206? Maybe a 1207/1208? Kind of doubt Stanley made a 1202, though….


----------



## chrisstef

The whole fam damily is here ..

Once i started to use the #3 im kind of developing a .. kind of .. thing … for Unions. Ive never seen much info out there though, or possibly i havent looked hard enough. I believe ive been handed a new mission .. chisels and unions.

I like that corrugated 6 Don.


----------



## thedude50

Well guys all the outer legs are done on my uncles bench and I am very pleased with the results I know the build is going to come out fine now as all the hard parts are over. The rest is just some glue ups that are critical and then making everything on the same plane with my hand planes. So knowing I am about to be doing some smoothing on some fairly hard wood I decided to get a few hand planes tuned up. So I got some done and some were done the other day. I also decided it was time to get the 164 LN ready for some smoothing. I have been ignoring this plane since I got it and I think it is because Rob says that he thinks they are lame. I decided to make it one of my regular users and took it to the Tormek and then I really went after it on my new Naniwa Whetstones. As you know the tormek finishes at 1000 grit and then they say to strop the rest of the way with paste and this does work very well But I love to try new things and the Naniwa stones are very fast and easy to use. I am very excited to try this new method. I finished on the tormek then went to the 1000 grit Whetstone and then to the 3000 and then the 100000 grit stone this left me with a slightly hallow grind and a mirror finish on the contact points. The Naniwa Stones work very fast and were faster than honing on the tormek. I think this is because your honing such a smaller area on the Whetstones. I then used the ruler trick on the irons and the results were some of the best I have ever seen. I am very pleased to add the Naniwa stones to my regimen. I can now simply take the Iron out and re hone them from 1000 to 10000 and they are sharp and ready to go. When the bevel gets to wide I will re grind them on the tormek. And the tormek will still get all my turning gear so it wont miss the work It wont be doing. Here are a few shots of the results from the new method.




































I hope you like what you see and if any of you would like to get some of these stones. I will be taking orders once I have enough orders I will make an order and will ship them out. Because I am not a brick and mortar store I don't have their overhead and will be able to pass the savings along to anyone who wants to buy from me.


----------



## donwilwol

Chris, the #6 would love a new home!

http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/31577

First split on the walker turner.


----------



## chrisstef

nice fluffies duderino


----------



## thedude50

Way to go Don it looks like you had a good fence set up. No wavy cuts for you


----------



## bhog

Maur,I think the green is your finer grit.I have some I got from LV and cannot remember who its made by,but the 2 I got were I think the highest grit a matte green and shiny green and the shiny one is finer(on mine).Hope it helps.I cannot remember the micron count on the ones I have,but they work pretty well IMO,and have put some miles on em.


----------



## mochoa

I like the logo on those Union's, that brand just sounds solid, you know what I mean.

Dude, those planes are sweet, Do you have any pictures of the bench your building?

Don, nice resaw man, That bandsaw is a beast!

Thanks Brandon, your right. I sent an email to TFWW and this is what they say.

Grey (with blue markings) - 40 Silicon Carbide
Grey (with orange markings) - 15 Silicon Carbide
Grey (solid color) - 5 Silicon Carbide 
Green - 1 Aluminum Oxide 
White - .3 Aluminum Oxide

By the way this paper is working awesome. Mirror polish on my blades and they are slicing through end grain like a Mo Fo! Even through soft pine, glass smooth end grain…


----------



## chrisstef

Mauricio … what kind of paper are you using? Scary sharp? I bought up some of the buffing compund sets from Sears that id like to try and sharpen with.


----------



## Dcase

When I do scary sharp I will use the 15 silicon carbide followed by the 5 micron and then I finish with either the 1 micron or .3

After using both the green 1 micron and the .3 micron I will say I see no difference at all in the way the blade cuts when I have just finished on the 1 micron. You would be fine to go right to work after the 1 micron.

Dude, them are some nice pics… I may get that Stanley SW smoother someday soon here..


----------



## chrisstef

What are you using the compounds on Dan? Leather? MDF? Im getting irons real sharp on the worksharp but id like to take it up a notch.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, I'm using 3M paper to do Scary Sharp.

I was using a 1000/6000 grit water stone followed by green strop for a lite bit, it works ok but I know it wasn't as sharp as possible. I couldn't get the glass smooth surface on soft pine end grain. Maybe it's the stop I'm using, I seem to remember better results with the Gold Flexcut stuff.

Before that I was using wet dry paper up to 2000 (from the Auto Parts store) and I had .3 micron to finish off with. That did work well but the paper was a pain, it would wear out relatively quick and the adhesive would come up a lot on the edges. I was always too lazy to stop and renew the paper. We'll see how the 3M paper works out, it would last a while if I can keep from gouging into it sharpening free hand. Lol.

The adhesive on the 3M stuff sticks like crazy!

Dan I agree, if I buy more I wont buy all 5. I would get 15, 5, 1 Micron. .3 is a little overkill. I'd like to get stone that could do the same thing but I'm starting to think it would take a pretty big investment to get there.


----------



## Dcase

I never used compounds, I use the 3M film sheets http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/dept/THS/item/ST-MAF.XX/3M_Micro_Abrasive_Film__for_Scary_Sharpening_-_PSA

If you want to give these a try I highly recommend it and I would suggest the sample pack from the link I posted. The kit with 2 sheets each of 15 micron, 5 micron and .3…. I have attached the sheets to glass, granite tiles and MDF and all of these methods worked well..

I now use Shapton Glass stones but I still do my final honing on the 3M film. I cut a piece of 3/4 MDF the same size as my stones and I just put the film on the mdf. I wet the film with mineral spirits or oil (same oil I use on my oilstones) and the film last a while. It last a lot longer then automotive wet/dry paper and the grit is much much finer then any wet/dry paper that you can buy.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill definately take a look into it .. thanks for the info fellas.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill definately take a look into it .. thanks for the info fellas.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, the .3 micron is a bit overkill but it comes in the sample pack that I get so thats what I usually finish on. The 1 micron will get my irons just as sharp though.

The adhesive does stick like crazy, when I use the film on the granite or glass I spray a little water down first and then apply the film over the tile as it tells you to do in the directions. I have had much better luck using MDF lately though. The good thing about the MDF is once the paper is done I just toss the MDF, no need to scrap it off.

I really like the Shapton glass stones that I have but they dish a lot faster then what I expected. I check the stones with a precision straight edge and the stones always have had a dish to them after every use. I use only very light pressure so its not like I am pushing down too hard… I do use an Eclipse jig and I think thats what wears the stone faster… They do not take long to flatten using my coarse DMT stone but its still kind of a pain.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, Thanks, I'll try that sample pack next. I got the one with 1 sheet of each of the 5.

I like the idea of being able to toss the mdf but dont you have problems with the mdf swelling with whatever lubricant you put on it? Im using pieces of granite now. They were my kitchen backsplash that I ripped out to put in a full tile backsplash.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, I took another crack at being like you, not there yet. ;-)
But at least I got a lot of the camber out of my blade and I'm taking wider thin shavings.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, that looks pretty close to a Dan shaving to me. NICE!!!


----------



## waho6o9

Looks like Mauricio moved up to the gossamer shaver's club, 
congratulations!


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I have not noticed the MDF to swell or warp at all. I only put a splash of mineral spirits on the film and I wipe dry when I am done. By the time the MDF were to swell up I would all ready be on a new one anyway.

Shavings look just as good as mine… Is that a hardwood your planing? To be fair a lot of my fine shavings photos are from Redwood which is really soft so if thats a hardwood your using then thats probably about as fine as a shaving as you can get. The width of the shavings look great as well.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Don&Mos. But Dan is definitely president of the gossamer shaver's club.

Dan, so that's your trick huh? That and you take much nicer photographs. I was planning Walnut sapwood. I may have some mahogany to try that should make some nice shavings.

I may try the MDF next time, yeah I doubt MS would give you much trouble since it evaporates pretty quickly. I've been using WD40, seems to work well and I like that it helps prevent rust.


----------



## lysdexic

Dan, thank you for the info on sharpening as "my" system for sharpening is still evolving. I like my oilstones because of the rust prevention but even off the finest stone I can't get a polished edge. Stroping has not clicked for me.

I'd like to finish off on my 8000 waterstones but that defeats the purpose. I'll give the 3M film with honing oil a try.

Also, one of the reasons I gave up on scary sharp was that I couldn't get the damn paper of the granite sill. Spending 30 minutes,scraping adhesive with a razor blade is for the birds.


----------



## bandit571

A few more looks at the newest plane in my set…









The frog, all cleaned up and lapped. Bolts cleaned up..









even the wheel is shiny. And for the sole..









just my thumbprints remain. Even got the sides looking decent..









Remember, this is a Jack Plane, afterall…









but, why do those shavings always curl up like that…...


----------



## Mosquito

you're welcome Mauricio.

Wait, how did you know what I was going to say? They look *terrible*.

I'm kidding of course. They look fantastic!

I left work early since I was starting to get a migraine and didn't want to be stuck there, but I stopped at the post office since I drive a block from it on my way between home and work to pick up this #4:









Now it's time to go hide somewhere for a while…


----------



## lysdexic

Nice #4 Chris. Looks like a nice T11. Fleabag?

I meant fleabay. Love autocorrect!


----------



## Bertha

Scott, I use a $6 marble windowsill from Lowes (you'll need two to go from 120 to 2500 grit). One side's polished, the other is rough; use the polished side. It's the exact same size as that rectangular sheet of sandpaper. I prep it with a little acetone, mist it with the best adhesive I can find (just buy the most expensive can, it lasts a long time), mist the back of the paper, wave it a couple times, then stick it down. It lasts a long time, in my experience, and I wet with a solution of Murphy's oil soap (a blob) into water. I go up to 2500 grit and I get better results than any other method in my shop (8000x). It pulls right off the marble. Bit of acetone and it's brand new. I just stow them away in the corner unless I'm actively sharpening. Small footprint.
.
I've got the Veritas but I use an Eclipse because they're unicolor. 
.
You'd be proud of me, Scott, I received a two-toned handgun today. And yes, it bothers me a bit. From the custom shop at Kimber a full-sized stainless 1911 (Eclipse II) raced to the gills. That pretty much makes me badass.


----------



## Bertha

Have y'all noticed the side trimmers (98 I think) are a lot cheaper on fleabag lately? I've seen several go for around $40. Weird.


----------



## Mosquito

Yes Scott, it's a T11 from the 'bay. Placed a bid close to minimum a couple days before it ended, and ended up getting the "Enjoy your…" e-mail on Sunday night. Only 2 others had bid on it. By the time I won it, I had forgotten I bid on it already…


----------



## lysdexic

Nice Chris. I love me some V logo. I don't know why but I dos.

Al, I was using the window sill just as you instructed. But I was using it for lapping the sole and frogs. After putting some Klingspor adhesive back sand paper roll on there I couldnt get the crap off. So, I just threw it under the bench and hadn't touch it again.

I will try the acetone when I get back home.

BTW Al, i am proud of you regardless of the two-tone firearm. Yet, your are not a bad ass until we see you posing as Mr. October in a cheesy gun calendar. LOL


----------



## Dcase

Mos, Thats a lovely #4.. I used to have the same one with the V logo cutter. Gave it up as part of a trade for the #34 I got… I miss it but I needed the #34 

Scott, I have a small pile of old oil stones and there are a few of them I use on a regular basis for certain things but I don't think I could do all my sharpening with just the oil stones. They just cut way to slow when compared to the paper or water/diamond stones. I am usually in no real hurry to get the blade sharpened but the oil stones take me at least double the amount of time and like you said I cant get a perfect edge off the Hard Black, I still have to finish on the paper or stone. My finest Shapton stone is a 6k and that leaves a finer edge then my Hard Black Arkansas.

The 3m film can be a pain in the ass to scrape off the tile when finished. Your best friend here will be GooGone. Before you try peeling the paper off just spray it down with some GooGone, give it about 15/20 min to work its way in and then the paper will come right off. Its still a pain to have to use the GooGone and wait but its a lot easier then trying to scrape it all off with a blade..


----------



## Bertha

I'm more of a June girl and I like the V-logos too. I think I like the earlier block letters like Christef's a bit more but I still love them.
.
That Klingspor stuff is too agressive and the sanding rolls are usually too high a quality. I got something permanently stuck with that stuff once. The $7 or so can at Lowes is the one I prefer. Acetone will simply dissolve that stuff. I buy my sandpaper at WalMart over in the automotive section near the touch-up paint. I usually have to go to Autozone to get the 2500, as WalMart stops at 2000. The 2500 and 3000 are often foam backed so watch out; you don't want that stuff. There's also a 1500 there but I never use it. I just go straight from 1000 to 2000, just giving the 1000 a few more pushes. For a quick secondary refresh, I'll push the bevel 3 times on 1000; flip and do the same on the back. Move to the 2000 and do 3 and 3 likewise. Few pulls of the bevel across the strop and I'm usually ready to go. 
.
Have you ever polished the back up to mirror, slapped it on the Tormek, then just done the secondary (with back treatment) on the scary sharp? You can get quite a few re-secondaries until you start getting into the hollow. Then just restrike the primary starting lowish (220 or so). Striking a primary on 120 grit paper without putting in on the wheel first is a drag and a half. Just like when we go out: I'm in drag and you're a halfling.


----------



## chrisstef

I use a piece of safety glass, full sheet of paper wrapped around it with about 1" of overhang on the back. I sstick it on there with some good ole scotch tape. The weight and pressure keep it from sliding around. I usually have 220 and 320 layed out on the piece of glass. From there i wet down the 320 with a little spritz of water and place the remaining grits on top one at a time. I tried spray adhesive once … f that noise. The stuff i had is made for hanging plastic for asbestos abatement. Its still on that piece of granite and will never come off.


----------



## lysdexic

So Dan let me just bluntly ask. What would suggest I do coming off a translucent Arkansas stone?

3M paper
Keep stroping
Diamond plate
8000 water stone.

I invested some coin in these oilstones and I want to stick with it. They are slower. I admit.


----------



## lysdexic

Al, I had all my backs polished when I borrowed a full complement of Shaptons.(Rick is still amazed I didn't buy them after trying them and, instead, going with oilstones). Yet, as soon as I pulled the wire off the back with translucent Arkansas that polish is gone.

Don't get me wrong. I think I get my irons sharp but not as sharp as the waterstones. But I am determined.

I still havent done the scary sharp maybe because it is, well, scary.


----------



## chrisstef

I think im going to try a hybrid method tonight … chrisstef-style … buffing compund on MDF ala scary sharp. Just for giggles. Ive got 5 different grits? of compound. Whatta ya guys think any shot it works well?

I would also like to personally thank you all for making the last hour of my work day tolerable.


----------



## Bertha

Scott, I don't really recommend coming off the Arkansas. There are plenty of people that get their irons sharper than mine with them. And they've been doing it for 60 years. My experience is limited to lower grits and lower quality. I tend to use mine for sharpening garden tools. I'm getting that you need something at the end, not snuggling necessarily, but more like a really fine finishing stone. Are you freehanding? If you're already jigged up, I'd look at a few grits on the scary sharp. Cheap and effective. An 8000 or greater waterstone is pretty pricey and it sounds like you're in for more than a penny already.
.
I don't strop right either, after watching Mr. Sellers. I just give it a hand full of passes pulling on the bevel, nothing more. 
.
You know, I didn't really like the Shaptons too much either. Like Dan says, they cup so friggin fast. When I'm flattening, all I feel is dollar signs coming off of it. I don't care for the DMT diamonds either. I probably use the coarse the most when I want to quickly flatten the hollow-grind. Even the finer ones I find to be aggressive. Again, there are people that love those too.
.
I'd invest $20 on Scary Sharp before you abandon it totally. The other options are just really expensive and then you're committed to something you might not like.


----------



## Bertha

Christef, I see no reason at all that won't work. I'd strop a bit at the end mostly to get all that compound off. If the MDF is dead-flat (which it always is) and it's not too porous, why wouldn't it work? 
.
Scott, have you charged your leather wheel on the Tormek with autosol and gone there instead of stropping? It's quick, clean, and really performs well. I think it must dissolve into the leather, as mine looks like a bandsaw tire now.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.amazon.com/Norton-Waterstone-Starter-Kit-flattening/dp/B000XK0FMU

Water stones rock and this is a good deal. If possible, purchase a Nagura stone to make 
a slurry on the 8000 stone to make a mirror finish.

Yeah Buddy.


----------



## Bertha

I've got that set, Waho, and I still prefer the ScarySharp. You're balls on about the nagura, though. I've got a little white one that I used for years and only a tiny corner is missing. I guess that if I spent a bunch of money on the Arkansas and you don't mind the mess, I'd find a way to work them. Like Scott, I'd rather wipe off oil than water. Just seems smart. Doesn't Don or Smit use oilstones?


----------



## Bertha

Wahoo, have you ever checked out some of the Japanese water stones on Ebay? They've got some really wild and cool ones. From fancy mines. Superexpensive. Very cool, though.


----------



## chrisstef

My thoughts precisely Berth-man. Im gonna go for it. I need some leather and to make a nice stropping jammy. Where do you fellas get your leather? or do you use somethin else?


----------



## waho6o9

I purchased an 8000 Japanese King water stone at Woodcraft with the Nagura
stone and I'm stoked with the results.
I'll check Ebay as well, thanks Bertha.


----------



## Dcase

Scott, I would suggest following your fine stone with either a really fine 3M Micron film or your 8K water stone. Back in the day the guys used strops because the really fine water stones and lapping film didn't exist. So basically you would be replacing a "strop" with your 8k stone or a lapping film.

Al, the MDF is not always dead flat. It will bend on you, especially after cutting it up. You could fix the bend by gluing/clamping it to another piece though.


----------



## waho6o9

Get a leather belt at Salvation army for a couple of bucks. Some folks use the smooth
side, others the rough side. HTH


----------



## chrisstef

Ill slap a straight edge on the mdf and see whats what with it … ive got a #4 iron that is so out of whack that im going to need to start on the grinder. Im talking about 1/8" - 3/16" out of square. Then ill take it to the belt sander for getting the angle, then to the mdf with compound, 2 hours in the shop is better than 2 hours in front of the idiot box.

Let me ask another question … do you flatten the edge of your irons so that when grinding a bevel you can establish 90 degrees at the cutting edge?

Wahoo - good call … ive got just the belt. Now to find out how to steal it from the wifes closet ….


----------



## mochoa

Ah, I said Mos earlier, I meant Waho, Thanks Waho!

Nice #4 Mos! That will clean up nice.

The problem with the water stones is the flattening but if you have a good fast system for flatting that would help. I was using a cinder block which wasn't very conveniently located in my shop.

Chris do you have a hobby lobby near you? You can get a big back of leather scraps for like $10.


----------



## bandit571

Makes you wonder how the H I can cut anything, after using my set-up…









Three grits of emery Cloth, then fine sandpaper until I get to 1000 grit. Just stack them up as I go. Seems to do a decent enough job…









I might have my irons almost sharp enough for what I do…









YMMV….


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, those backs look nice, shavings are looking good too.


----------



## chrisstef

i dunno how to link from my phone but theres a craigslist posting in northwest ct with circular record plane, couple of stanleys including a 5 1/2, lie nielson 1,2,4, and ln handsaws. No pics no prices but figured id let ya guys know.


----------



## thedude50

Mauricio Well done sir I am impressed I think you have sharp now. Getting stuff sharp is a big key to success with all hand tools. I am pleased to see your progress. It shows that high quality is a shared experience Were lucky to have Dan setting the bar Rob Cosman high and I think we should all strive for this type of results.

Btw My shavings shots were on Poplar as it photographed better than the silver maple shavings the same thickness.


----------



## thedude50

Scott, I hate the scary sharp. I found that over time it cost way more than other methods. I want something I can count on to be here and ready to go day in and day out. I really like the Premium Naniwa stones because they are twice as thick as my Shapton stone. They seem harder and dish slower. I also do what rob does and I lap them right after each use. The dish is very minor and it is just the cost of doing things with the Japanese stones. Another thing when you are sharpening old Irons with Oil stones they should do a descent job, but switch to a modern steel and your going to be there for days trying to get it sharp.

Also Like I said if any of you guys want to get the Naniwa stones I can give you a great deal.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude, nice work with the LN #164…


----------



## bhog

The stuff I have is the diamond film sold by LV.good stuff

Dude , I dunno some of those sharpening systems are spendy,same goes with stones.And remember most of us PAY for our stuff, not get it to try out and preach that its the new best thing.A little jig is cheap,doing by hand is cheaper,and paper is not breaking the bank.I may use it longer than others because I don't find it to need replaced as often as others say,but I dont wet it untill I use the film-then I use a lil marvel mystery oil.I am not trying to get in a beefy battle here I just think your statement is way off.

I quit gluing down the peices a long time ago,Except where I have psa (lol).The 0.5 and 0.1 film I have on a mdf tile and just flip it.For irons I use a jig and its pretty easy to hold down the peice and swipe ,for chissels I usually free hand and once again its easy to hold.I have a HUGE granite slab in my shop and with not having the peices glued down frees up alot of area,which gets crap stacked on it.

And Al and Scott ,next time you guys go out post a couple more pics, sounds like you guys have a little too much fun.Drag ,too much man.LOL.


----------



## dbray45

I have tried the scary sharp, water stones, and diamond plates. I prefer to use the diamond plates and finish with the 6000 and 8000 grit waterstones. My water stones are from Grizzly - cost effective and the work well. One thing I have learned, do not keep these stones in water, they will pit and then when you dry them out, they will crack. Get them wet enough to make them work then let them dry. I use the diamond stones to flatten them.

Just another option.


----------



## Bertha

I agree, Brandon. It doesn't have to be fancy to work. I've got all the different kinds (except quality Arkansas), wetwheel, everything. I've got a decent shop budget too. I just like the sandpaper results. And the lack of mess.


----------



## Bertha

David, I do use my DMTs to flatten my waterstones. Works well if you've already got the dmts. I wouldn't go out and buy one for this, lol.


----------



## donwilwol

If I was starting all over on a limited budget here is what I would get.

1. A grinder. The best one I could afford. If that's a hand grinder that would be good. A used whet grunder, almost anything of that sort.
2. An aluminum oxide stone for #1.
3. An eclipse style jig.
4. A 3 micron DMT.


----------



## dbray45

No, but I have to tell you, when you get an old blade of good tool steel, going though the stages (course - extra fine), the diamonds take a lot less time to true up the blade.

Using water stones, starting at 100 - 400 - 600 - 1000 … I would have to reflatten a couple of times on each to clean up an old Stanley or Sargent blade. DMTs are great that way. The DMT set cost the same as my water stones, so when I had to replace the courser water stones, it was a logical choice.


----------



## Bertha

I get you, David. Nothing will flatten faster than a DMT. The coarse is really good to get started on a beat up vintage blade. I've never found much use for the Xtra coarse or fine ones. The quality is definitely there though.


----------



## SamuelP

Don - Do you use a jig of any sort with your grinder to set the angle you want?


----------



## donwilwol

Sam, I have a home made wooden guide similar to one krenov shows in one of his books. I'm on my phone, but if you look at my sharpening blog, there should be a picture.


----------



## Dcase

I had made a wooden jig for my grinder and it worked well for a while and got a lot of use but I ended up buying the Veritas tool rest. It comes with a quick set bevel gage for the common bevels and it works great.

Yesterday after work I got some good shop time and used a good mix of power and hand tools to mill up a small log. My dad removed a crabapple tree from his yard and I took the trunk out for him. I have never seen crabapple wood milled before so I thought it would be fun to cut it up and make some boards. I stripped most of the bark with a hatchet and then took the log to the power jointer/planer. 


















Once I had the log squared up I ripped it down to make 2 small slabs. I don't own a bandsaw and the log was to thick to rip on the table saw even with flipping it so I cut a kerf on each side with the TS and finished the cut with my D8. 


















Having two smaller slabs made it much easier to work with. I ran both ends through jointer/planer again and then used the table saw with 2 pass method to mill the slabs into 1" thick boards. 









At some point or another the scrub plane came into play. Nothing like scrubbing green/wet lumber. What a mess.









I got a nice little stack of boards from the log. Not really sure what the crabapple is going to look like once dry and finished but if nothing else it was fun to mill.


----------



## Bertha

You really went to work, Dan! I think the wood is really pretty. Got a cedar-like thing going. It'll be interesting to see if it stays flat.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Dan, I agree, Dan setting the bar high gives us all something to strive for and makes us better.

Edit: Thanks Dude!


----------



## Bertha

That minimax set up for planing in that picture looks like some kind of dedicated log-eating monster. Next time someone's talking about milling on another thread, post that picture and say, "I just use my log squaring machine", lol.


----------



## lysdexic

Dan, there is something special about that D-8.


----------



## Bertha

*Back in the day the guys used strops because the really fine water stones and lapping film didn't exist.

Al, the MDF is not always dead flat.*
.
I agree with all of this. The only real experience that I have with MDF is jig-making. I always glued two 3/4" sheets together (once dimensioned, lol. I need to look harder at that 3M film.


----------



## Dcase

Al, its going to warp, twist and cup on me a little, I sealed the ends and I will stack the wood the correct way but I don't expect it to stay flat. The reason I cut the boards at 1" thick was to account for having to re plane and joint it when it drys.

I wet the wood a little and it has a really nice grain to it that you cant see when dry so I am hoping it will finish really well when the time comes…

Mauricio, thank you, such a nice complement. I think we all motivate each other though.. I hate to be singled out..


----------



## mochoa

I know people always say that scarry sharp is more expensive over time but what system are you comparing it to?

What system gets you
-Absolutly razor sharp
-40,15,5,1,.3 Micron
-Never needs flattening (if you use mdf you just toss them, no scraping)

I'm sure there are stones that can do that but they cost so much that it would probably take me like 20 years to reach the break even point.

I think this is what bhog is saying.

David, I like your method, diamond stones, then water stones, and the diamond stones flatten the water stones. I like it a lot.


----------



## Bertha

There are several people here that set very high bars in many different ways. Plane rehab, iron sharpening, planing technique, plane collections, etc. Then we've got saw guys, saw sharpening guys; even bit brace guys. There's a lot of talent here.


----------



## planepassion

Dan,
Your log-to-board post couldn't have come at a better time. I copied and pasted it into a Word document to add to my techniques library.

Last weekend our neighbor cut down a dead red maple and saved me the trunk. I've been noodling how I was going to process it. Your pictorial answers that question. Though I don't have any power tools, it will all be by hand. I knew that hewing hatchet would come in handy some day.


----------



## planepassion

Dan,

By the way, is that wax you put on the end of your boards? Or is it paint? I assume you did that to minimize checking?


----------



## Bertha

Mauricio, if I were to go back to stones, I'd do exactly what David does. Depending upon the state of the iron, I'd go (+/-) DMT Xcoarse, coarse, fine; 8000 water, quick strop. It's a helluva way to go. You also save the expense of the intermediate grit waterstones and a dedicated flattening stone.
.
In terms of expense, I went in phases: waterstones, wetwheel, diamond stones, waterstones, then scarysharp. I spent a bunch of money in the process.
.
It's just easier for me to grab a $4 pack of sandpaper 25 times than buy a $100 stone. I know it makes no sense. As a consequence, however, I end up with about 20 packs of a single grit b/c I can't remember what I'm low on, lol.


----------



## Bertha

Brad, you can get pretty darn close by careful splitting and handplaning. Or even chainsawing then handplaning. I did a walnut log like this once and it was a lot of fun. A lot of work, too. I built a log jig for my bandsaw after that


----------



## mochoa

Nice wood gloat Dan, that's a bas aas machine, and nice D8. Pretty cool to score wood that is not commercially available.


----------



## mochoa

Brad, if you dont have a table saw to saw half way through before using the hand saw I wouldnt. Split it with wedges or a splitting maul and then work it with hand planes.


----------



## carguy460

The only stones I can afford are these:


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for the advise Al, I will probably go back to stone eventually, I just like having something that is not disposable. DMT/8000ws sounds like the ticket.


----------



## mochoa

LOL Jason.


----------



## Dcase

Brad, I sealed the ends of the boards with paint. I just grabbed a random can of latex paint from my cabinet and used that. It is to prevent the checking and minimize warping/twisting.

Scott, I had my friend who is a hand saw collector/user sharpen that D8 for me not to long ago. Yesterday was like the 3rd time I have used it since it was sharpened. Even though I don't rip by hand a lot its so very nice and handy to have a good rip saw…

Brad, If your only using hand tools I would 2nd what Al said and try splitting the logs. I have never done it but I have seen guys do it with great results. If you can split the logs first with a wedge then it will be a lot easier to go from there. A scrub plane will be very handy to have as well or a draw knife.


----------



## Bertha

^Mmmm, drawknife. That's probably the answer right there.
Lol Jason. Nice stash.


----------



## carguy460

I only post nonsense because I can't keep up with you guys and your knowledge and skill…I post stuff I am an expert on, and cheap beer and trailer park grooming methods are areas where I shine.

I am, however, taking notes on this sharpening talk…carry on.


----------



## Bertha

Check out the unusual comment. What do y'all think?
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40738#reply-482475
.
Jason, I live in West Virginia where there are more lawn tractors than cars in bar parking lots. We should definitely hang out.


----------



## JGM0658

About sharpening that I have not seen mentioned. If you are only sharpening about 1/16 to 1/8 of the tip of your iron, there is a lower likelihood of dishing the stone.

From a Naniwa vendor:

Waterstones do wear concave with use and require periodic re-flattening. Our flattening stones will do this job

If you want to get down to the real details of this stone, this stone is made with a resin bond. This resin bond gives this stone two of its main features. First, the resin bond allows for a higher level of abrasive particles compared with less expensive methods of stone bonding. The higher abrasive levels contribute to the speed of sharpening. The second, these resin bonded stones don't require a soaking in water prior to use, just a sprinkle on the top is all that is needed.

Sounds a lot similar to Shapton. Now, Naniwa is about 2/3 the price of a professional Shapton stone, the possibilities are that they are trying to break into the market, or they are not as well made, nevertheless Naniwa stones are not "cheap" . The jury is out on the relatively "wonderful" qualities of the Naniwa stones, as it seems few people use them as opposed to Shapton, yet they could be a nice surprise.

Without seeing an unbiased, side by side comparison of the stones I am sticking with Shapton given my experience with them.


----------



## carguy460

LOL Al…WV and Missouri sound like they are related…

On the Stanley 4 comment on the other thread, I was wondering about it as well…I'm the new guy, so I know nothing (outside of how to maintain some sweet sideburns), but when I started out with the woodworking thing my dad gave me a Stanley 4 and said it was the go-to smoothing plane for him. I like it, though its the only smoother I have…


----------



## dbray45

Mauricio - The way I came up with this was simple

I have a 100 and 400 grit water stone that broke and after the flattening stone that I bought was no longer flat, the price difference to the DMT set (8"x3") was about as high as paying for a complete set of waterstones. These current water stones lasted about 3 years, the flattening stone 1 year. The DMT plates are designed to last in a commercial setting, getting used every day, for 5-10 years, in a residential setting - 20 years. All and all, I spent about $170 for the DMT, threw away the $50.00 flattening stone, still use the 6000 and 8000 grit stones to polish, and a strop in between the two. The diamods get the blades close enough that ten passes at the most are all that is required to polish the blades.

An added benefit - you know your favorite highball or old fashion glasses or other glasware that has a small chip in the rim - or glass shelf that is chipped-- these are diamond plates and they do clean up those pesky little sharp spots really nicely (works on crystal too).

Edit-wear gloves in case the glass or crystal shatters - can happen


----------



## mochoa

Thanks David. Great info. I love when we get on sharpening talk, so informative and everyone has a different twist on it.


----------



## Bertha

David, I got a wild hair one day and sprung for the big DMT's with the base. It was painful. I've still got all my Nortons but I haven't checked in on them in a while. They may be dust. I used a friend's Shaptons after I was already scary sharped out and they just didn't call to me. 
.
JGM, that is very interesting. It might be worth investigating. What does their 8K to 12K cost? If I was going to try out only one, it'd be the top grit. I'm not even going to ask about 20K+ prices, lol.


----------



## Bertha

I just answered my own question. They're well priced.
http://www.amazon.com/Naniwa-White-Super-Stone-S12000/dp/B004076WGA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345217544&sr=8-1&keywords=Naniwa+stone
.
The Naniwa Super Stones are exciting Japanese Waterstones for sharpening knives and tools. Like all waterstones, these stones require water but unlike traditional Japanese Waterstones, these dont require soaking ahead of time. To use these stones, just apply a bit of water to the surface and youre ready to sharpen.

These stones sharpen very quickly. With many of the modern steel alloys, speed of sharpening can be an important factor when considering a sharpening stone. These work well on tough tool steels such as A2 or D2 and very hard stainless alloys popular in Japanese and western cutlery.

These stones are made with a resin bond, which allows for a higher level of abrasive particles compared with less expensive methods of stone bonding. The higher abrasive levels contribute to the speed of sharpening.

If you are just learning how to hone your own straight razors or if you are already experienced in honing straight razors, you will find these stones easy to work with as well as fantastic results. The Naniwa Super Stones work well for everything from restoring an edge or repairing chips to simply touching up the edge. Thousands of people have learned to hone with these stones and continue to enjoy the results they give. They are one of the easiest stones to learn to hone on and should provide you with years of productive use.

The White Super Stone S12000 measures 8 1/4` long, 2 3/4` wide and 3/8` thick and is bonded to a solid base. The base provides plenty of knuckle clearance when sharpening knives and is solidly built for sharpening tools. 
.








.
Pretty attractive too.


----------



## JGM0658

One thing Al, I would go for the stone that is not bonded to a support. Once one side is dished just turn it around and then flatten when you have some free time…. ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Keith Stone is LEGEND in my book. He and i spent some serious quality time together in college.

Love me some drawknife action too. Ive got a 12" Witherby that will shave the hair off a donkeys cooley. I didnt get too far on the buffing compound last night … sidetracked trying to make circles on the bandsaw … that didnt go well either.

This guy is happy its Friday … 5 more hours of work … and 9 more days til babystef!


----------



## dbray45

There is one thing about the DMT stones or plates - DO NOT DROP THEM - unlike a waterstone or oilstone, they do not break into pieces, they break what they drop on into pieces. they are heavy pieces of steel.


----------



## Mosquito

my 8000 grit DMT dia-sharp is a heavy beast, but my duo-sharp's aren't anywhere near as heavy. And that's with the 8" for the 8000 grit, and 10" for the other two (X-Coarse/Coarse, and Fine/X-Fine). i was quite surprised when I got the 8000 grit


----------



## dbray45

The 8000 grit DMT dia-sharp equates to my 6000 grit water stone as far as polish goes.


----------



## Mosquito

Good to know, dbray. All this talk of 3m abrasive paper has made me curious as to giving them a try, and if that's true, I just might have to give it a try then.


----------



## Dcase

About the stones dishing- My Shapton glass stones dish very quickly and need to be flattened after every use. It only takes a few seconds to flatten them on my DMT stone so its not a huge chore. I have noticed that the stone wears most in the track of my eclipse jig. I use very light pressure and I try my best to work the whole stone but with a jig its harder to work the full stone. I think if I only sharpened free hand the stones would wear a lot slower.

I sharpen my chisels free hand but I think I will always use a jig for the plane irons. I have Carpal Tunnel in my right wrist and I just cant get my wrist to bend and lock in the spot that I need it to be. If I lock my wrist the wrong way then my hand shakes and goes numb…. Someday I will get that fixed… I am waiting for this free health insurance that I hear so much about


----------



## mochoa

Dan how did you get that Carpal Tunnel? I'm so paranoid about that since I work on a keyboard all day, and I like sharpening free hand.


----------



## ksSlim

Dan, maybe you need a "tire" on your sharpening jig to reduce abrasion in the center of the stones.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I also work on computer all day but thats not how I got it. Before I got my office job I worked at a car wash for about 6 years. The car wash was an automated wash but I had to pre wash the cars with the high pressure sprayer which is just a little less powerful then a power washer hose. I held the sprayer with my right hand and as I would spray down the cars I used side to side motion with my wrist. I must have spent thousands of hours using that sprayer and it took its tole. The guy who owned the car wash and also worked there regularly had to have surgery twice for Carpal Tunnle on the same wrist.

My wrist does not bother me that often yet. The only time I have problems is when I put to much stress on my wrist, if that happens then it will hurt for a few days. It also gives me problems sometimes if I sleep on it the wrong way then again a few days of pain and it settles down. The other issue is it made my wrist really stiff so its hard to bend it and hold it still for a while (free hand sharpening). It does not cause me enough pain/problems right now to where I would want to have surgery but if it gets worse I will.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, sorry to hear that, It's good to know how those things happen so we can avoid them. Does the surgery totally fix the issue?

On the computer I try to change up the way I do things every so often so that the repetitive motions don't get to me.


----------



## Bertha

I had a job at a bank pulling stacks of checks out of a machine and putting them in boxes. After one summer doing this, I had to get surgery. I would have been, heck, 19 years old at the time? The surgeries are much better now. I bet they still ain't cheap, though.


----------



## lysdexic

The most important aspect of CTS treatment is confirming the diagnosis. It is WAY over diagnosed.

Once confirmed by nerve conduction studies:

Most non- pregnant adults will end up having surgery. There is not urgency unless you have constant symptoms, muscle weakness or it is significant effects your sleep cycles.

Here is what you can do:

Activity modification but we all sleep and use our hands so that is not real effective. Repetitive motion has not been proven out to cause CTS. Vibration is worse.

Splints really help at night for sometime.

NSAIDs don't work.

Physical tx is not helpful.

Vitamin B if low can help.

Steroid injections work great but are usually only temorary

Surgery is 97% successful at relieving numbness and tingling

19 yo males just don't get CTS unless there is something wierd going on.

Rarely does the surgery need to be repeated.

Just sayin'


----------



## Bertha

What if I just skip the repetitive motion and just leave the vibration there?
Man, Confined Testicle Syndrome sounds horrible. 
Is that surgery elective, meaning can I elect to have it?


----------



## pierce85

As I'm catching up, I start reading the discussion about going back to stone versus sticking with sandpaper… skip to the last post in the thread and see that Al is talking about repetitive motions, vibrations, testicles, and elections. WTF?


----------



## Dcase

Scott, I didn't know that about the vibration but that makes a lot of sense in my case. There is a ton of vibration while using those high pressure sprayers.

I had a nerve test done a number of years ago and the Dr. was poking a needle all down my arm and looking at his computer. When he got to my wrist he told me to bend my wrist all the way back which I did. He then told me I wasn't bending it back far enough and I told him that was as far as it goes. He didn't believe me so he physically tried pushing it back so he could get it where he wanted it and it just wouldn't go.. He said "Ya, you have a problem there". That was the last time I had it checked out.

I had to give up bowling and I really like bowling…


----------



## Bertha

I left work early and started getting some air through the shop. I promised JGM this pic a while back. It's a dark recess of my home where I keep the stoges, so it's hard to get a good picture. Anyway, you get the idea; maduros on the left with the extra passive. 
.








.
In terms of practical woodworking. This is the handtool purpleheart one I did. I'm trying to think. Maybe 2007? So 5 years out probably. I use it everyday, I mean, it's running everyday. None of the joints have failed. The finish (poly over wetsanded Danish oil) hasn't changed. It survived a trip from Albuquerque to WV and the temp tracker listed it's highest temp as 120F, lol. My half retarded plinth design seems to have worked. Lid hasn't cupped. Can't complain, man.
.
While I'm here, I've got some stuff to report. I've retrieved my Butchers from the shocker and the PB blaster and I'm giving them a scuff off.
.








.
I've got some gems. This 7 I've never seen and the capiron stamp is fantastic. The capiron has a huge boss on it that I've never seen either.
.









.
Here's the iron that goes with it.
.








.
I got a new little friend in the mail today. I've been looking for a SW and I finally found one. Probably overpaid, but I always imagine I'm Oprah when I bid on Fleabag.
.








.
Finally, I've got a "before" pic for the before/after thread. 
.
Man, I felt like I had more to say. Oh yeah, as some of you know, I've been out of the shop for a couple months. I had one chisel restore going that got interrupted soaking in BLO. I just kept flipping it in the jar each time I visited the shop. Well, the result is that it's encased in some kind of BLO cocoon. Looking at it and feeling it, I think this thing would survive 1000 years. I guess what I'm saying is this might be some half-cocked preservation method for something that you don't plan to see for A LONG time. Wood and metal both, go for it. If this has been known for 1000 years, just don't tell me.
.









Edited to fix duplicate pictures.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, you either had a nerve conduction study or a bonafide EMG. I've had EMGs for my shoulder and it's better not to watch. It all sucks, especially the bill. Neurologists/PMNR guys have big boats. Even though I reflexively make fun of him, I agree with every word Lysdexic typed. But I guess I'm not actually a…clinician.


----------



## Bertha

I have been asked, however, if I've ever worked with Patricia Cornwell, so I've got that going for me.
.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am really looking foward to taking a picture of my pack of Hounds (Planes) and show them to you guys.

Arlin


----------



## Bertha

*I had to give up bowling and I really like bowling…*
.
Dan, I can't tell why, but my soul tells me that needs to be my sig.


----------



## thedude50

Al I can beat that price on the stones. if if you want to try one but I think you should go with the cherosa stone and not the super stone. The cherosa stone is harder and it is made with a magnesium reaction like a shapton. It also comes with its own nagura stone for making a slurry. The stone I am recommending is twice as thick.

Bhog I have already done the scary sharp method and I already know it ends up costing more than stones or even a Tormek. The only thing is you spend less up front just like Al says he already knows. I agree wet sharpening on the Tormek and on Whetstones is messy stuff Thats why I have a separate bench just for sharpening.


----------



## chrisstef

Must feel nice to be back in the shop Al. Did all your irons get stung by jellyfish?


----------



## JGM0658

I promised JGM this pic a while back.

Now, if you show me a pic of the liquor cabinet with a bottle of Glennmorangie I am booking a plane ticket to your place next week…


----------



## Bertha

Christef, it's a weird thing. I'd halfway forgotten about my shop. After a few minutes inside it, peering around, tinkering, I forget about the World. When I step out, I'm confused by my surroundings for a second. I've decided to think that's normal. 
.
I'm lazy. I didn't get a shop for stress. Hence, I support methods that support laziness. For me, electrolysis at my leisure; followed by a solvent at my leisure; followed by a powered brass brush at my leisure; followed by buffing at my leisure; speaks to me. I mounted a vise to a stool so when the weather's nice, I can drag it outside. I can work from a second stool. This is the level of my apathy at baseline. With an injury excuse, I'm lucky I wipe.


----------



## lysdexic

It has been a few months since I "drunk" posted. I am fascinated by the role this forum plays in my life. I am sure that the sociologists have a bead on it but I don't. Last time I drunk posted I was crawling up a hill in San Francisco. Times have changed.

Now, my mother finds out that she has terminal cancer and says to me " I want to go to the beach and have a good time." I make it happen.

So here I am drinking my ass off with my mom at Kure beach. The interesting thing about this situation is that want to share it with you guys - icons on a Internet woodworking forum.

Interesting.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bertha

Is that the name of your shop (The lazy mans Woodworking Shop) Where comfort is beyond your control. lol

Arlin


----------



## mochoa

I'm washing the kids, shouldn't be screwing around on my phone. But just had to.

Scott we love you to man.


----------



## bhog

Scott drunk post away sir I personally find it funny.I used to do crazy stuff while under the influence.

Also sorry to hear about your mother,lost mine that way about 15 yrs ago.Horrible times ahead my friend to be blunt so do what ever it takes to stay sane.Thanks for sharing that man.


----------



## lysdexic

That post is not meant for sympathy. Although I appreciate the thoughts. It purpose is more thought provoking and positive. My resume is quite complete and I do not NEED you guys to cope with life's challenges yet here I am and I WANT to share this ******************** with you guys. You are my friends.

Like I said- interesting.


----------



## JGM0658

If there is ever a reason to post drunk, this is it Scott. Be strong and soft, I think you will know what I mean. My mom has Alzheimer and from experience I can tell you, you will need to be both. In fact I am going to open a bottle of wine and have one for you and your mom.


----------



## pierce85

How about empathy, Scott. I'm drinking with you - Vodka Tonic


----------



## mochoa

Crackin open a bottle of Zin shortly, cheers!


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, you guys have been busy today. Enjoy your time at the beach Scott. Wish I had something profound to add. But it is a pleasure following along for about 15,000 posts. Keep up the good work!


----------



## thedude50

Scott it was about 12 years ago when my mom called she was in a panic and said she had a pain between her shoulder blades. I told her to lie down and not to die on me. I called 911 and drove there I beat the fire truck and got he vitals the firemen worked her up after I had to do compressions on my own mom we carted her to the closest hospital where i would work in the ed. I was not allowed in the code room because she was my mom.. I know my co workers worked the code much harder than normal and they were able to clot bust her and then after shocking her 3 times they rushed her to emergency surgery and she made it. after 16 dys in icu she went to tele for a week then she came home after that. we got really close we talk every day . She should not be here. but her heart is a time bomb so we treat every day special. I DONT DRINK BECAUSE i AM IN RECOVERY FOR THE PAST 22 YEARS BUT WE TALKED A LOT. Enjoy the time you have ,you will cherish it a lot when she is gone .

Peace to you and prayers to your mom.


----------



## Brit

Scott - It is true what you say, there is a certain solace to be found here, a kindred spirit. There are real people behind every icon, each living very different lives, yet that very diversity is one of the attractions of this site. It is a constant source of amazement to me in this suspicious, technology crazed world we all inhabit, that each icon permits a window into their world. We see the challenges they face, some physical, some mental, some financial. We see their triumphs, share their joy and their pride and we empathize with their fustrations and pain.

Here we find intelligent reasoning that comes from the wisdom of experience coexisting with schoolboy humour that makes us laugh 'till we cry over the silliest things. For sure, LJs is a strange place. The software is great, but it is the icons that make it what it is and for that we should all feel proud. So thank you Scott for sharing your life with me. I appreciate it.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks for the kind words gentlemen. Perfect articulation Andy.

Please, carry on.


----------



## chrisstef

For you buddy


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Wow, Andy, awesome words. Leave it to the English to demonstrate complete mastery of the language. Well done, and I'd like to humbly echo the sentiments expressed.

Me? I'm in Omaha, Nebraska today, delivering my oldest son to college. It's exciting yet one of the toughest things I've had to do. He'll be eight hours away and the family has begun the breakup known countless times before. Kids leave the nest, that's life, but it's there's always some sadness to pair with the excitement to work through. And, like Scott and Maur, this thread is along for the ride.

Sorry, Scott, to hear the news. You and your Mom are each in my prayers.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, sorry to hear about you're mom. I sure do get what you're saying though.

I'm having a Evan Williams Apple Orchard. I found it out here in middle NY. This ones for you kid.

I'm in 3 days of of picking. I've already got a trunk full of planes i didn't need but as Scott said, this thread has some kind of bid influence.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, 2 out of 3 of my kids went away to college. The second doesn't get easier, but it's great watching them become adults and start to see that mom and dad wasn't so wrong after all.


----------



## alba

Smitty,

the hard part. 

The great thing is they really

appreciate home life when they get back

jamie


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thnks, Don. Good news is, he's ready. We done goood with this one. The rest need a bit more attention, though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jamie, I was on that end not *too* long ago, and I'm counting on it being true this time. All in a Parent's day's work, right? Thanks.


----------



## donwilwol

I guess I was lucky. My oldest needed the most persuation. I am also lucky that all 3 turned out to be responsible adults. I guess I didn't screw them up to bad.


----------



## Bertha

Scott's post kind of hammered me a bit. I'm going to take a little break to think about it.


----------



## bandit571

Finally got a Family portrait of my Handyman planes, all three of them in one place.









No rhyme, nor reason why, a red frog snuck in there. A #3, a #4, and the newest, a #5.

I lost my dad back in May of 2011…..yep, takes awhile…......


----------



## racerglen

And, not to break the mood too much, my problem child is getting ready to leave the 
shop !
(too early to have that drink, Scott, but later fer shure)


























And some test results..the thick ones are yellow cedar, the little guys..mystery wood, much more sharpening required.


----------



## donwilwol

my collector status just rose to the Stanley #1 level.


----------



## Mosquito

Oh man! Can't wait for pictures Don!


----------



## RGtools

My new office at work is not as conducive to checking LJ's on break. 133 comments behind. That took 20 minutes.

On sharpening I have this to say. the difference between quality oilstones and most of the crap out there is pretty big. And Scott, as of late I have been skipping the strop and getting good results straight of the hard translucent.

Andy, you have described near to perfect why this is a great place.

The rest of you…carry on.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Smitty

I am in Just outside Council Bluffs, Come on over and have some coffee.

Arlin


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a few things to share today… no shavings yet though :-(

First, the not so on-topic (though I did use a plane to smooth it, and knock down the corners):
Saw bench out of Red Oak. I drilled the holes, and drove the screws with a cordless drill, otherwise I cut the pieces by hand, and I cut the joints between the legs and the top by hand as well.

















Now, I finally got around to getting the handle done up, hinges on, and latches for my Traveling Plane Till:

















And I even managed (with out testing it first) to get the hanging angle about where I was hoping to. Slightly leaned in towards me at the top, to help keep the planes from trying to pull away from the magnets as I carry it.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice, a must mancessary. Stylish, but yet functional!


----------



## Mosquito

I'm curious to find out how much it weighs full. I don't have a scale here, so I guess the first time I actually use it to bring them with me, I'll have to find out then. It's not too bad, I wouldn't want to carry it around all day, but up and down the stairs wouldn't be too bad


----------



## bhog

Nice work Mos.That saw with the tiger maple handle sure is doing something for me.More info?

Also motion to outlaw anymore hairy legs on this thread.LOL.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not putting on long pants for the sake of pictures  I wear shorts until it snows enough to stick around, regardless of temperature. And once the snow is gone, and the ground is dryer again, I go back to shorts.

The tiger maple handled saw is a Lie-Nielsen Panel saw; 8tpi cross cut. I just got that at the beginning of the week, from offyguy here on LJ. The other one is a Diston D-8 I got off of ebay, it's filed rip.


----------



## lysdexic

Sweet LN saw. I have wondered about their saws but don't know of anyone who has used them.


----------



## Mosquito

I've only used it a half dozen times at most, but I like it. It cuts pretty clean and follows the kerf well. I don't know a ton about handsaws, and their specifics, so I'm hesitant to do an actual review, but I might have a go at it down the road, once I've had a chance to use it more. I really like the handle. It's the right size and shape for my hand, and it's really comfortable.


----------



## bhog

Thanks for the info.I have champagne taste and beer money.


----------



## Mosquito

If I hadn't found one used, I wouldn't have gotten one, at least not for a while. $225 is a tough pill to swallow for a hand saw otherwise. I had wanted one for a while, and when the deal showed up on here, I decided to jump on it. Of course, now I'm going to want one filed rip…


----------



## bandit571

Selling an 8tpi WS rip saw, on the bay, right now. Closed top handle.









I also worked over that Handyman H1204's iron and chip breaker this afternoon. Emery cloth, and an old Oil stone, with a Veritas MkI guide ( WHOA! Big money there) and just a bit of elbow grease. Seemed to help it out, on some 1×1 Beech..









First trip down the test track…









And a second trip. Board was a bit un-even, then, nice and flat ( and smooth) now.


----------



## donwilwol

Where's Al. I just bought one of these new still in the box. Box has seen better fays, but hey…......

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005MZ8VH2/ref=aw_d_iv_hi?is=l&qid=1345330421&sr=8-1


----------



## terryR

Hey Don, love that Ulmia…can't wait to see your no1…

Here's another rusty Jack:









after a new paint job…and custom cherry wood from Yoda:


















...still working on my not-so-scary-sharp techniques…no full width shavings yet, but lots better than the last time I tried…









.


----------



## donwilwol

Looking good Terry.

Chris, I love the carrying plane till. Nice saw bench to.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, plane till/box looks good and perfect size. I also like the saw bench, I recently built my first saw bench and I have all ready used it a ton. I have used it for a lot of different things and its even my new favorite place to sit down in the shop.


----------



## thedude50

Terry to me it looks like the sole is not flat have you checked it out? I have found that when I get shavings that look good but they are not full width the blade may not be the cause. It can be a few things but in most of the cases I found the sole was not flat across the throat.


----------



## thedude50

BTW I love the cherry tote and nob. Did you make them yourself they look very good.


----------



## terryR

Dude, I gave the sides more attention than the sole…and now that you mention it, the sole is mostly flat EXCEPT around the throat. Thanks! I'll work the sole a bit more…

cherry came from Don W…very nice…


----------



## thedude50

Make sure when you do you have the blade in it and raised up so it doesn't touch the grinding surface. Having the plane loaded makes it under tension and many people believe the sole will not be flat if you don't do it tis way.


----------



## donwilwol

Not sure if its a type 2 or 3. Still trying to figure it out. It's the same plane I almost bought a long time ago and posted it on this thread. It does have a crack in the sole, but nothing bad.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like it is a fake….sorry to say Don. Better send it my way so that it may be disposed of properly.


----------



## Johnnyblot

Good point Dude. Have the plane fully assembled & the blade backed right off. What people might not understand is that when fully loaded / frog tightened down the casting of the sole does move / flex.

I had a devil of a job finding the reason why my #4 1/2 would not work right. I traced it to a high spot right *behind* the blade/ throat area on the sole. I used the marker pen trick to see when it was removed.

I was sorry to hear about poor Dan having to give up bowling! Poor lad. I gave it up cos I was just crap!

Cheers
John


----------



## terryR

Yeah, sorry Dan about your ct…I'm a retired nurse…so I have similar problems with me wrists, too. My Mom had surgery, but poor results…another RN.

Speaking of a 4 1/2…who got the Union off fleabay tonight? 
.


----------



## thedude50

I don't know but there is a bedrock 604 and a half with a small chip I would get it but I want one with no flaws .


----------



## bandit571

There is also a very rusty 607 for $5…..


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Don and Dan. I was tempted to make it bigger, but then I'd just be able to fit more planes in it, and then it might have become unmanageably heavy lol


----------



## thedude50

I was working on my Plane till and think I will make a place for the no1 bedrock that Patrick sells. I have all but 2 of the original bedrocks and cant wait for them to show up on the radar. I need a 4 1/2 and a 5 1/4 then my set is done I also need to make a second till for my set of LN planes I think my next one will be the Large shoulder Plane. I hate my 92 its a knuckle buster.


----------



## bhog

Nice plane Don,congrats.Im probably too big handed to even try to use one.Do you plan to smooth something with it every now and then or will it go straight to a shelf or till ?I'd prob shelf it in fear of droping it….no good.

Terry not I on the union 4 1/2.Did you guys see that 4 3/8 ?


----------



## Dcase

Don, congrats on the #1. Its such a cute plane. What does the brass wheel look like? Is it solid? I would think a type 2 or 3 would be worth a ton.

Brandon, I didn't see the 4 3/8 but I was checking out a 5 3/4 earlier


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, are you looking to add to your Handyman family? If so I have a baby brother for your bench planes… 









Its yours if you want it (unless you have it already). Just let me know and I will send it over to you… Its in really good shape and has most of the "Handyman" sticker still on the cap.


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Don. I bet you're excited.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Back home, this one for Scott.


----------



## planepassion

Maker's Mark…very nice Smitty. You broke out the good stuff. A very smooth whisky, locally made in Denver, is Stranahans. A bit more than the others, but it sips nicely on the rocks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks good, Brad. Just like Don's littlest smoother above. Congrats to him, and to the Bandit Handyman Family.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks for the thoughts guys. Brandon, I'm not sure I can use it. It really small. I'm hoping the grandkids will take some interest.

Dude, I'm a little surprised at your flawless statement. I like a little character and history.

I haven't been on eBay at all.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats on the numero uno Don. Is there anything left out there that would surprise you? Smitty, nice choice on the Maker's … good stuff.


----------



## mochoa

Sweet #1 Don, you can hold that thing the way Dan did his #3 on that video a while back, as if it was a coffin smoother.


----------



## Bertha

Don with the #1 and Smit with the Maker's. Today's a good day. I'm still thinking about Scott, but I'll put it off as he'd want.
.








.








.








.








.


----------



## Bertha

Another LJ spotted a background and asked that I post this:
.








.
Vintage John Boos from Commander's Palace in New Orleans. Long story. Good eye!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cute little plane, Al. Looks great now, with money shots too. Mine shares the cap and iron with the squirrel tail…


----------



## Brit

Is it just a table *Al*? I mean it is a lovely table and all, but with that deep top one might be forgiven for thinking it housed a drawer or two. What was it used for originally and what do you use it for now? How do you stop the dog chewing the legs? Enquiring minds need to know. )

Googling Commander's palace now.


----------



## Bertha

Lol, Andy. And your words above are still touching me; still absorbing them. A "butcher's block" in America is basically an endgrain surface meant to be abused with cutting edge tools. Kind of like a deep cutting board. I've seen vintage ones literally cupped in the center from cleaver abuse. There's a cleaver slot on my Boos but I can't afford the cleaver I want. John Boos is still in business, bit pricey, but still quality. And Commander's Palace, OMG.
.
Entrées
*Pecan Crusted Gulf Fish*
~ A Commander's Palace Favorite ~
Prosecco poached Louisiana blue crabmeat,
spiced New Roads pecans, and crushed corn sauce 34.00
Garlic Crusted Wild White Shrimp
A sauté of sweet summer corn, smoky tasso, crispy garlic, 
North shore legumes, and ripped herbs with sauce Acadian 27.00
Louisiana Soft Shell Crab
Crispy soft shell crab stuffed with a warm salad of 
North Shore greens, crab boil pickled vegetables, and Creole tomatoes 
over stone ground Gristmill grits and a smoked jalapeño ravigote 29.00
*Dry Aged Breast of Duck*
Hand-carved Covey Rise Farm duck over green apple braised cabbage,
"Dirty Grits", brandy soaked black currants, cherry jam,
and savory foie gras ganaché 33.00 
* Hog Heaven*
Grilled tenderloin, housemade sausage, & sticky pork belly over 
cochon de lait boudin with pickled mirliton, and a spicy peach mustard 27.00
Grilled Black Angus Filet Mignon
8 oz. filet of Creekstone Farms beef over Gruyère crushed new potatoes, 
grilled onions, cognac roasted mushrooms, 
and glace de viande 39.00


----------



## Bertha

Smit, I've admired your little squirrel tail for some time. I don't know, man, I really like this little plane. I've wanted one for a long time. I spotted it while I was buying a T/G plane (also that I'd been wanting for a long time). It's a difficult (for me) plane to tune.
.
First, I had to figure a way to square the iron and the irons's too small for the eclipse jig. I got it teetering out of my wetwheel jig and struck it to 25 degrees. I did the secondary freehand on the scary sharp, lol. It's sharp as balls and really cuts well; it's just hard to center the blade on the sole. I ended up just tapping it with the butt end of a metal scribe; a hammer was too much. I can see myself USING (and admiring) this little man.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I think you need a 101 1/2 to add to your set. I would like to get the squirrel tail with the convex sole, not sure what I would use it for but I want it.


----------



## Brit

Yummy, yummy, yummy, I've got room in my tummy for some Louisiana Soft Shell Crab.

One day I'm gonna get to New Orleans. Almost made it about 10 years ago for a company jolly, but ended up in Las Vegas instead.


----------



## mochoa

Al your making me homesick, you know I've never been to Commanders Palace and I lived there all my life. There are just to many good places to eat in New Orleans.


----------



## starringemma

It's not the planner of my dreams but it is mine. I tried it on a 2×4 when I first got it and all it did was dig into the board and wouldn't move.


----------



## starringemma

Bertha
Are those 2×4's? I bet getting scrap 2×4 ends at a new home construction site wouldn't be to difficult and the rounded sides could be cut off.


----------



## Mosquito

Looks like a mighty fine plane to me Emma. Sounds like you might have the blade set too deep, if it digs in that much. Might also need to sharpen it up a bit too. Tuned up, it should make a good block.


----------



## Bertha

WELCOME EMMA!!!
.
Mauricio, I've got to tell you a story. A good friend of mine was a law student at Tulane. We used to study together b/c he had more friends than me, lol. The subject of expensive New Orleans restaurants came up one day at a coffee shop. I bashed Galatoir's ( http://www.galatoires.com/ ) for being overpriced with all the other joints you mention around. Yep, Galatoir's daughter at the table. Fail.
.
What was I thinking (now that I'm in WV)
.
Appetizers

Soufflé Potatoes - 7.00
Shrimp Rémoulade - 11.00
Oysters Rockefeller - 12.50
Crabmeat Maison - 13.50
*Fried Eggplant - 7.00*
Escargot - 9.50
Oysters en Brochette - 13.00
*Duck Crepe - 9.00*
Sweetbreads - 9.50
Galatoire Gouté - 20.00/35.00

Entreés

Chicken Clemenceau - 20.00
Poisson Meunière Amandine - 21.00
Grilled Salmon - 23.00
Grilled Poisson Provençal - 22.00
*Poisson Crabmeat Yvonne - 26.00*
Crabmeat Sardou - 26.00
Filet Béarnaise - 36.00
Veal Liver -19.00
Ribeye Bordelaise - 34.00
.
OMG. 
.
Andy, I haven't been back to the big easy post Katrina. I've got more bad memories there than good ones. If you decide to go, shoot me a map and I'll let my friends highlight the active "friendly" areas for you. As Mauricio and Lysdexic will attest, there are some Must-Do's in New Orleans if they're still there. 
.
Major thread hijack. I'm so friggin hungry right now. I need ACME Oysterhouse in a bad way, Lysdexic. Maybe some Cooter Brown's or that joint down River Road with the fried pickles.


----------



## JGM0658

AL buddy, what were you doing in the French Quarter? Anything on the french quarter is overpriced and 99% of the time mediocre. You have to get out of the quarter and go into the city to find the good spots.

Now if I had gobs of money, I would live in NYC….man I loved that city. Although to tell you the truth I could find more places open in NO at 4 AM than in NYC.

IN the end if you did not end at Le Monde at 4 AM having beignets and coffe, you did not drink enough..


----------



## Bertha

JGM, I lived there for 11 years. After 1 year, the French Quarter was played out, lol (except the Blacksmith Inn, Molly's on the Market, and a few others). I lived in Mid-city/City Park, stone's throw from the Endymion route. 
.
Me and you are on different pages re NYC. Nothing could make me live there. I like the mountains, man. I want to be so tucked away that I can shoot anyone I see for trespass. I can understand the allure, though; the constant stimulus. Man, that town wears me out just thinking about it. 
.
From my visits, I think they need you there, JGM. Wear all black. Talk some sense into those people


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Been to Acme, and the Gumbo House. Two fine establishments.

Yes, I need a 101 1/2.

Emma, yes, sounds like the iron need to be set properly. Messing with, tuning, a plane to cut just right is to fettle it. Pull it back 'til it cuts nothing, and extend it in tiny increments from thete til it sings. You'll be hooked!


----------



## mochoa

I love Molly's on the market, you could get really cheap Abitas there, I forgot was it $1.


----------



## mochoa

Yall got to check out this link Kova posted. Blind powertool woodworkers. http://lumberjocks.com/KOVA/blog/31634


----------



## thedude50

I haven't been to the big easy since 1979. Back then it was a great city. I was in the USMC and we went for Mardi gras.


----------



## thedude50

I forgot to post the other day was my one year anniversary on LJ .


----------



## bandit571

Cloest i ever got to there? I was away up north, and Fort Polk, twice. Once in 71, again in 76. In 76, had a couple guys go AWOL just to see the Mardi Gras. Places like Lake Charles, and Aligator Lake. Seemed all the farmers in the area were doing Rice paddy farms. As for stories about Leesville? I could tell you, but then I'd have to….

There is a GOOD TIP on another post. Look up Saw rehabs, the one I posted. Some here can use this tip for cleaning up parts on those rusty old planes.


----------



## JGM0658

Wear all black

No way, all black and tasseled loafers and they think you are in the mob…lol….....

I hear you, if NYC had gun laws like Texas or Florida, then it would be perfect…hahahaha….


----------



## starringemma

What is the best way to clean up a rusty tool like my plain? I've heard of using syrup from a Coke machine but I don't immagine McDonalds is going to sell someone a quart of Coke syrup. Could it be soaked in vinegar? I'm sure there's more ways not to clean up a tool than there are ways to clean up a tool.


----------



## Bertha

God, I'm glad you said that, JGM. I can't go to Chicago or California for said reasons. Like them or hate them, if I don't have a gun on me, I feel naked. I've got to show you this new custom Kimber of mine, JGM. I'm a 1911 guy (like I'm guessing you are).


----------



## ksSlim

vinegar sorta works, citric acid works a little better, Evaporust works, electrolisis works.
check out the various methods used by folks on this forum for discussion on favorite methods and why.
Some even have their own blogs/sites.


----------



## Bertha

Emma, like slim says, there are tons of avenues, all good. I think the first decision is whether or not you want to strip the japanning (I wouldn't). I'm an electrolysis guy but I think Evaporust is probably your best bet for just a plane or two. Someone here has used royal jelly. Some sandblast. Dan just muscles it with brushes. I don't think there's a right or wrong way. 
.
Shoot some questions to the guys here. We'll debate it for days and you'll probably find at least 1/2 of the truth in there
.
My dog just farted. Happy to share.


----------



## JGM0658

For .45 yeah, I'll take the Kimber 1911 Custom, but my choice for concealed carry was the H&K P7 M10 and the M13 (back before they allowed bigger magazines)

Now to get back on track I figure I post a couple of picks of the BCT HP6 at work for window trim….



















PS. California was not that bad, lived in Rancho Cucamanga for a year, plenty of places to shoot, just no conceal carry permit…...Back then I was not into woodworking, missed meeting Maloof….bummer… :-(


----------



## Bertha

You're a dirty dog, JGM. HK's too big for my hand, especially the squeeze-cock (insert joke). I'm a Sig 220 waist, 230 ankle. Got them all, though. I'm waiting to make good on my Ed Brown deposit. Want a Wilson Combat. The Kimber took 8 months to delivery. I'm willing to wait for the right 1911. I wish you could take down that Kimber. It's tighter than any I've ever seen. After all that money, no meprolights; but Novak rears. Trigger job, feed ramp, upped beaver, front strap checker, etc. Approaching "real" custom cost (Novak, Wilson, etc.). Nice gun, though. 
.


----------



## Bertha

You know, JGM, a lesser man would have just BOUGHT window trim, lol. I forgot your capacity comment: I've got a G21SF with 13 and with a 2-mag Galco, I've got a box on me. I hate Glocks but that's hard to argue with a box of Corbon +P's on your hip. 
.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## JGM0658

especially the squeeze-cock (insert joke)

LOL…..I think I am leaving this one alone.

You know, JGM, a lesser man would have just BOUGHT window trim, lol.

By the time I sand it and carefully stain it to show the two tone, it would have been more work, besides where is the fun in that? It's like sex, you can pay for it or get it on your own (insert joke).... ;-)

PS, don't know why but I could never get into the Glock band wagon. As for the Crobon +P I am guessing you miss the black talons….hahaha….Damn Schumer or whatever his name is….


----------



## thedude50

Its not that hard to get a cwp here. I have had mine since 1980 but I rarely carry a gun. I only carry when I have a lot of cash other wise the bad guy can just have the money.

All the rails were fitted in the bench. I found my first error and am not sure how I am going to fix it. On one of the shoulders the gap is about half a saw Cerf. I may just remake the whole piece. I may just patch it and I may just leave it as an error. After all it is a work bench not fine furniture. I don't like that I used the Jig saw to make the dovetail cuts. They had too much wonder and took a lot of work to square them up. I just glued the first outer leg to the leg assembly and it went very well a little plane work and they will be just right.


----------



## bhog

Al I was told you have to shoot a few hudred(or was it 6?)rounds threw it before you strip em,cant remember.

Jgm thats a sweet little guy,me likey.


----------



## bandit571

To Dude: My Dovetails on the end of my bench..









were cut using a large rip saw..









and a large chisel..









since these were through dovetails. I didn't have a router bit that big.


----------



## Brit

Al - Who makes this one?


----------



## thedude50

Bandit the dovetail I am talking about is six inches wide and I messed up the shoulder cut it is a half lap dovetail. it was really big and very difficult to make perfect. I did well on the other 3 and I think I would have been better with a hand saw like your saying the jig saw just wandered under the surface too much for me. I still have one more bench to build and I will try something else on the next one. I will have to figure out how to fill the gap in the shoulder it wont be easy because its end grain. I may have to remake the stretcher.


----------



## thedude50

Andy your up pretty late


----------



## starringemma

I had to Google japanning!

I have an old crock pot that I got at a yard sale for the purpose of stewing coffee grounds and ashes from the wood stove because I had dreams of everyone being amazed at my ability to make my own great looking stains… My day dreams of *Emma Stains Inc.* didn't work out so well. I would have been better off rubbing mud into my projects.

So I'm thinking of using that crock pot for stewing my plain in vinegar for a few hours. For best results I have unscrewed the wooden knob because that probably shouldn't get stewed. I've also taken the blade, part that holds the blade down, thumb screw and the part that the thumb screw goes into off of the body for even vinegar stewing.

I haven't started stewing yet… I've wait for further info about doing something wrong.

Bonus Info:
It's a Stanley No. 220
The blade looks like it was sharpened on a cave wall.


----------



## thedude50

Emma, I use trend bit and parts cleaner and other use evaporust to clean the rust. Vinegar wont remove rust. Acetic asid may etch the steel as well. I think a quick trip to the hardware store or a quick on line shopping spree for one of the other two items is best.


----------



## Brit

With your sense of humor Emma, you'll fit right in here.

Lance - It is only 20:41 here. Not my bedtime yet. )


----------



## Brit

Evaporust is your best bet Emma. It goes a long way and can be used over and over again.


----------



## JGM0658

Vinegar wont remove rust

Yes it will, you have a chemical reaction of Ferric oxide with acetic acid producing ferric acetate and water, this is soluble in water thus removing "rust". The problem is that household vinegar is not strong enough to remove the rust quickly, probably take a day or so, heat does help a bit. It is certainly not strong enough to etch the steel.

For someone starting this is certainly a safe and easy way. Of course, evaporust would be better and just as safe. If any of you want to try a cheap way to remove rust try lime a way, since it is use to remove hard water deposits I am sure it will also work to remove rust, just don't leave the plane in it as it might dissolve the steel too…  just wipe and clean.


----------



## SamuelP

Emma - Start here. You cant go wrong.

I second the evapo rust - environmentally friendly as well.


----------



## bandit571

This is a Dunlap plane, just the same as Emma's 220 by Stanley.







as a before picture. I don't use a lot of chemical stuff to clean thing up. Maybe some full strength Simple Green. I also use a lot of those purple scratch pads by 3M. The ones that are for sanding metal. Flat areas, I just stretch out some Emery cloth on a flat surface, and just "sand" away the rust, dust, and grime. Wire brushes on the end of a drill also works, just give the brush a "spritz" of WD40, and brush away. Bolts? I will chuck them into my drill and 3M them clean and shiny…









before & after..









You can see the scratch pad. After everything is cleaned up..









and the iron is sharpened back up, take it out for a test drive..









and, after all that work, I'll do like this little guy…









and take a nap.


----------



## lysdexic

Just catching up. My 2 cents. Jacques-Imo's off Charollton is the best place to go in NO. Get the "carpet-bagger"

*Carpet Bagger Filet*

with oysters, caramelized onions, blue cheese, & tasso hollandaise $31.95

*@emma* +1 on the evaporust, especially for smaller jobs like your block plane


----------



## thedude50

Jgm If I told you the sky was blue you would say it is black your hopeless


----------



## Bertha

Emma, keep us updated with the outcome. If you boil a plane in vinegar and it works, we'll all have a new method, lol 
.
Jaques Imo's had only been around a couple years when I left NO. It was definitely my favorite restaurant in NO. They also cater if you're a big shot. Scott, I'll have to tell you the story again about seeing Gump there with a chunk of scalp on his AllStars. Good stuff, man.


----------



## JGM0658

Jgm If I told you the sky was blue you would say it is black your hopeless

It is black at night…..as for the acetic acid issue, you seem to imply you are correct when you really don't know what you are talking about. What is hopeless is you posing as a knowledgeable person. Unlike you I gave you a scientific explanation, you on the other hand have no basis for your statement.


----------



## Bertha

JGM, that cat is so cute that it's painful to look at. Sleeping animals get me in the core. 
. 
Just testing this one out for size. You'll be seeing it around, lol. 
.


----------



## donwilwol

you know, trying to keep up with you guys for 3 days on a phone is completely undoable. But a good week end non the less.

I see we have a new member to the HPOYD thread. Welcome Emma. I'll echo the evapo-rust statements. I may need a new jug myself.

Al, this is for you.


















And for the week end…..


----------



## chrisstef

Steak sandwich anyone?

Don - whats that i spot on the red carpet?


----------



## starringemma

Bertha
Thanks for this great topic. I've learned a lot. When ever a fart breaks out in a 3 inch radius of my dad he blames it on my dog even when my dogs not around.

Mosquito
Yeah, that blade does need sharpening!

Smitty
fettle, thete… thank God for Google!

ksSlim
My very large German aunt had electolisis done on her upper lip. Now she looks like a very large German woman without hair on her upper lip.

thedude50
I'm going to look for some of that evaporust the next time I go to lowes.

Brit 
Thanks, but not everyone likes my humor… teachers, police officers, the lady who answers the phone at the White House. I have a Union Jack belt buckle and I once made a scale model of Stone Hedge out of paper mache in the back yard… just you know.

JGM0658
Yeah, I've heard that warm vinegar will take the shiny coating off of new bolts to make them look old.

Sprevratil
Thanks for that link!

DonW
Thank you!


----------



## donwilwol

Its an AMT. The red carpet is a nice little bag it comes in. It got some white spec's of paint on it, other than that its like brand new.


----------



## thedude50

don it looks just like my LN I love bronze no rust .

Have any of you guys tried unrust it is supposed to be better than evaporust but it is very costly


----------



## chrisstef

Shes an eye catcher. Sweet huntin.


----------



## JGM0658

simply put household vinegar does not remove rust

See this is why I correct you, I love the way you proudly display your ignorance…..and by the way, you are wrong.

you didn't make it to organic chemistry so stop telling things like you an expert

LOL…I do have a chemistry degree, how about you? Thanks to my chemistry degree I was able to retire at 40, how about you?

In the end, I see all these threads where you try to pass yourself as an expert, how you started when you were 7 years old, blah, blah, blah… well there are two kinds of experts, those who have 40 years of ever increasing experience, and those who have the first year experience repeated 40 times. You remind me a lot of the latter… ;-)


----------



## JGM0658

Just testing this one out for size. You'll be seeing it around, lol.

You are sure you want to go there? I have 2 labs and a mutt the size of a pony at the shop, I can get you plenty of examples… )


----------



## lysdexic

Don. Nice plane. It looks a little brassy. Is it made of brass?


----------



## thedude50

and bla bla bla your beating a dead horse (edited)


----------



## lysdexic

Gentlemen. C'mon…...... Not here.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, it seems a little harder than brass, but I haven't really had time to play with it. I don't think its just plated, so it probably brass.

I'll echo Scott request. .... Gentlemen. Not here……... Not here.


----------



## bandit571

Well, since i was a "Gentleman" only by an Act of Congress, I'll say it right:

Children, play nice! Or else Uncle Nathan will ground you two. Play nice, that is the new rule around these here parts. Just ask Aunt Debbie….


----------



## bhog

Don ,thats a serious haul man.Out front is that the # 1 ? That thing really is tiny ,looks to be a little bigger than a #110.


----------



## donwilwol

another #1 shot


----------



## bhog

Nice.


----------



## lysdexic

Don do you think you will really use that square plane in your workflow? I think I sure would.


----------



## chrisstef

What bhog said ….


----------



## RGtools

Welcome to the Rabbit Hole Emma. I third the Evaporust option although I use Naval Jelly myself.

I would like to interrupt any bickering with the following family photos.


----------



## donwilwol

A quit a few I'll just flip, but the #1 the AMT and a #190 i will keep.



















A few are also just parts plane.

I have a complete #78 in there I'll give a really good deal on too.


----------



## donwilwol

Ryan, that chest is looking really nice.


----------



## RGtools

Oh, I almost forgot. I am racking my poor brain trying to figure out a good way to hold the bow saws and the panel saws while still allowing the two top tills to slide over them…any thoughts would be well received.


----------



## 33706

Don W,
Man, I wish I had a few AMT planes! I really miss their catalogs, from back in the '70s and 80's, their folksy descriptions for their products could talk a dog off a meat wagon! I wish I was into the hand-tool thing back then, I bought a 12" lunchbox planer and several other power tools, router bits etc from them. They did indeed make copies of Stanley planes in brass back then, and dammit I didn't have the sense to buy them. I wonder what happened to AMT?


----------



## chrisstef

RG - what about using the underside of the lid for your panelsaws?


----------



## RGtools

My shop is short on wall space with it's twist and turns. The lid storage I have seen requires you to have clearance (about 20" on either side) to pull the saws out. I just don't have the space. The big issue is that I have two bow-saws and they are different lengths. or I would just hang them by the handles.

The Schwarz saw till is out for bow saws as well as the bolt assembly would make for a few weak spots from short grain…perhaps I could reinforce those spots with some brass…


----------



## bhog

Rg how about some grooves and catches.The catches could be spinning type like the kind you'd find on the back of a picture frame or whatever,made by you of course.The "grooves" you could just glue in a couple strips of wood, spaced the thickness of the saws.


----------



## chrisstef

http://lumberjocks.com/chrisstef/blog/19897

I was thinkin kinda like that link. The oblong pegs rotate to latch in the handle of the saw.


----------



## donwilwol

Ryan, I saw a chest in an antique store that had double spaces in the lid. So there was a door on a door kind of. You could put the bow saws inside the top door. I'm probably not explaining it very well. Almost like a secret door that wasn't a secret.


----------



## JGM0658

crawl back under your rock little man

Like I said, look at your shop, look at mine….who is the one under the rock? as to the rest, well, when you argue with a fool people looking at you don't know which is which, so I will leave it alone for now. But of course I will keep correcting you when you are wrong….(plenty of opportunities there)... ;-)


----------



## thedude50

Ryan,nice chest I like it very much . I only wish I could bend down to get my tools out of such a case. The back is very bad and you already know why. I do have a way for you to have no side clearance and then be able to load your back saws on the lid. I saw this on an old case at the antique mall. They but a board that had a saw kerf width in it and the saw goes in sideways there was a leather strap to hold them from coming out. the case had a space for 4 saws like this.


----------



## thedude50

The group has asked you to stop I suggest you listen to them


----------



## JGM0658

The group has asked you to stop I suggest you listen to them

LOL, funny how you are never at fault, even when you make a clearly wrong statement. Why don't YOU listen and try to learn something. (edited)


----------



## donwilwol

will at least one of you 2 grow up. It doesn't matter which one. All you need to do is "not type"


----------



## thedude50

I learn new things every day. (edited)


----------



## ShaneA

Nice haul Don. It still amazes me the quantity/quality you are regularly able to unearth. Massive, and I still think the #1 is a fake, my offer to authenticate and dispose, if necessary, still stands. : )


----------



## MsDebbieP

Civility please.
No need for name-calling and personal attacks/disrespect.


----------



## bandit571

Why do I get the impression that Don just got done talking to a wall? Since it takes TWO people to make an arguement, two people should BOTH COOL IT!

Been watching the Fleebay all day. Saw a rusty 607 for $5, a PAIR of 5-1/4s for $17 with shipping. Saw a BIG group of blocks planes, 8 of them in one spot. Hmmm, Don thinning the herd?

Some say you can't tune up a Handyman plane, unless you are a "Rare Talent". LOL, they are just Stanley planes, and IF you can tune a Stanley# whatever, you will have no trouble with a H120 whatever. On THAT on-topic, non-arguement note….









"Rare Talent"??? My rosy red…....


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here's how far behind I am… Hungry and made gumbo:


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, your a good friend willing to take my trash off my hands like that. I may hang onto this one for a while. As I said before, its kind of cute.


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, there is a handyman in the pile I just picked up. The dealer was sitting in front of it and I asked if I could see it. He handed it to me and I said "oh its a hanjdyman" and set it back down. Not interested he said. Naw, (that's hillbilly for no) its a handyman, they are not worth much and they are hard to resell. Not worth 2 bucks he said.

Well, I couldn't leave it sit there for $2. So I've got yet another handyman.


----------



## starringemma

RGtools: *Welcome to the Rabbit Hole Emma. I third the Evaporust option although I use Naval Jelly myself.*

Is Naval Jelly like that belly botton jam that occurs after mowing the lawn on a hot and humid day?


----------



## JGM0658

will at least one of you 2 grow up.

Growing up is overrated….the only thing that changes is the size and price of our toys…... ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Emma - lol no but it about smells the same.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, first moderator action in this thread in nearly 17,500 posts. Dubious low water mark.


----------



## SamuelP

(Is Naval Jelly like that belly botton jam that occurs after mowing the lawn on a hot and humid day?)

That may get the rust off.

If it works can I buy a jar?


----------



## donwilwol

and if it won't get the rust off, at least it'll keep the neighbors away.


----------



## starringemma

This topic got me looking at craigs list for block plains… I'm assuming that "block plains" is the name I should be searching under. right?


----------



## Mosquito

Wow, I missed quite a bit…
-

Don, I think maybe since you've got a #1, you should take some comparison shots for us. Like, next to a #7, #4, a couple of common size blocks (#220, #110, #101?) just for fun. Looks like a fine specimen. 
-

Is Naval Jelly like that belly botton jam that occurs after mowing the lawn on a hot and humid day?

Ok, *THAT* made me laugh. Thanks!

The first few that I did, I just used Baking Soda, and 100% Lemon Juice. It actually worked faster than Evaporust for me, but I had to do a little more scrubbing with a nylon bristle brush. White Vinegar and Baking Soda also worked, but not as well as the lemon juice. I've also used Evaporust, and it works quite well, just a little bit longer in my experience.

Block Planes, Hand Planes, Bench Planes. It depends I guess. I usually just search in the tools for "Plane". I get a fair number of ground planes, but a few hand planes show up from time to time. Block planes are usually smaller like what you have, and hand/bench planes usually refer to the larger planes (ok, the #1 being an exception) with totes and knobs.


----------



## pierce85

Don, I love that photo of you holding the #1 in the palm of your hand. I want one now just to be able to do that.


----------



## SamuelP

If anyone is interested in a later Stanley #5 or a Sargent #4 let me know. They are great planes I just need to thin my planes a bit. I love thebSagent and use it often but I have 3 Stanley 4. Both great users but not too collectable. Drop me a PM.


----------



## ArlinEastman

For Bedrocks I have the 603,604, 604 1/2,605,605 1/4, 605 1/2, and 606 missing the 602, 607 and 608.
I would love to have the last two just to have, but they are just to big to push around in a wheel chair just like the 606 is alittle to big also.
I will soon be getting the 602 and can not wait until I get to test it out. Being in a wheelchair I kind of use the planes different then you guys. I pull them instead of push them and they work great.

I tried the push method by strapping my wheelchair to the table and I just can not get more then 12" strokes. By pulling I can get up to 32"

Arlin


----------



## starringemma

*sprevratil: That may get the rust off. If it works can I buy a jar?*

I'm not a manufacture of Belly Button Jam, I just have knowledge of it's production. I also have knowledge of the production of male parental toe nail clippings in the living room rug.


----------



## ShaneA

Emma, try a search "plane". However, I usually recommend Don as source of vintage tuned/restored planes. Sort a a seller you could "probably" trust. : )

Maybe even try an unrestored one to really get the inside skinny on all the workings and adjustments.

Ebay is always a option, but can be a bit confusing as to price, value and/or desireability.

Whoa….2 women visitors in one day. Got to be a 1st.


----------



## starringemma

*Mosquito: Block Planes, Hand Planes, Bench Planes. It depends I guess. I usually just search in the tools for "Plane".*

I've been spelling planes wrong! I think I lost some brain cells when I had a mishap with an ungrounded electric drill.


----------



## WhoMe

Don, I guess I live in the wrong part of the nation. That is quite a haul. and that #1 looks so cute… I will have to keep an eye on your website for the new additions for sale. 
Emma, I am another on the Evaporust. I get mine at the local Auto Zone auto parts store in their paint and bodywork section. Unfortunately, it only comes in small containers. I need to find a place where I can buy a gallon of that stuff.

Dude, JGM, c'mon guys, this thread was really fun until you two started having your pissing match. Please drop it and move on. Take a few days away from this thread and come back with something constructive. Post a picture or two and brag about it. Even talk about the weather or something. ......

Ryan, I inherited a tool chest from the wife's grandfather and it has a saw till similar to what Dude is describing with handle clamps similar to the link that chrisstef posted. It held 3 saws and there looked like another for a smaller carcass/dovetail saw in the lid too.


----------



## starringemma

Thank you Shane! 
How many females are on LJ?


----------



## lysdexic

Shane - what about Bertha. That's 3.


----------



## ShaneA

Hadn't considered that Scott.


----------



## lysdexic

How do you know he is a guy? Really? How do you know?

LOL. I am going to pay dearly for this taunt.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks for the laughs, shave on.


----------



## starringemma

*lysdexic: Shane - what about Bertha. That's 3.*

I love this forum! I joined a woodworking forum about a month ago and my first welcome was "Aren't you better equipped to operate a frying pan than a power tool" and another guy just kept asking for pictures of "the twins" so I sent him this


----------



## ArlinEastman

Emma

That I know of there are at least 30+ 
Some do scroll sawing, turning on a lathe and alot of other things.

Sheila Laundry is one of the best scrollsawers I know. RiverGirl is a great person to see what she is working on next and so on.

Arlin


----------



## waho6o9

http://lumberjocks.com/VillageCarpenter

Kari Hultman does incredible work as well Emma.

Kari made an outstanding workbench that totally rocks.


----------



## lysdexic

Kari is definitely gifted and the galootness is strong in her. Her workbench is impressive but definitely has a feminine vibe. Still, two solid cherry slabs with through tenons. Friggin strong. The leg vise, meh, a little cartoony. But this comment should be on the workbench thread.


----------



## lysdexic

I am trying to get to sleep but can't get the image of the two twins out of my head.


----------



## Dcase

Al, "Dan just muscles it with brushes" - True, but rarely. I almost always use EvapoRust.. However the #8 that I recently restored was all done by hand and it was heavily rusted. I didn't have a big enough container nor enough EvapoRust to soak it in… I just used some 80 grit sand paper folded up and went to town. I created so much rust dust that I could taste it the next morning. Nothing like breathing in a hundred years of patina and rust


----------



## mochoa

I heard that Jacques-Imo's has an awesome alligator cheese cake, that's tops on my list for next time I go back.

Welcome the greatest thread on LJ Emma!

Don does that German plane have an adjustable mouth? I love it. Oh crap, just saw the edge trimmer, you had a good haul!,

JGM, I was just telling myself, I bet JGM's life story is pretty interesting. Nice to have someone here with a Chemistry background.

Ryan, very nice family, the chest is coming along nicely.

Smitty, damn you just made me hungry, the Gumbo looks good!

Emma, females are always welcome here, there are a few on LJ, some pretty skilled ones at that. Ha ha ha, I love the twins.

Kari Hultman got mad skills!

I say Evaporust for smaller planes, Naval Jelly sticks so its better for bigger planes. But I will defer to others here with much more plane restoration experience.


----------



## starringemma

Seriously, I now want to collect and restore planes.


----------



## lysdexic

Emma, do you realize what your saying?


----------



## waho6o9

http://northernwi.craigslist.org/tls/3125399596.html

HTH


----------



## bandit571

Well I've been at that for less than a year, but, I seem to have acquired a nice like "Family"









along with a small "Clan de Handyman"









Yep, it is contagious, beware….


----------



## starringemma

So, I did boil the plane in vinegar for about four hours and it did take the rust off but it also stained the bare metal black. I'm assuming that the black painted parts desulved some and fused to the bare metal parts. Maybe in the morning I'll take some tooth paste and a pot scrubber pad and try to buff it out.

As always I'll wait for someone to say "NO DON'T DO THAT! tooth paste and a pot scrubbing pad will create a vortex and destroy the world"


----------



## WhoMe

Dan, I got tired trying to find a container to soak my plane bodies in so I decided to make one out of melamine coated particle board. I caulked all the exposed internal edges and am now testing it for leaks. The inside dimensions are 23"l x 4"w x 3"d.









Also, here is my Type 11 #5 1/2C in the process of cleaning it up. I got it for $20 as it has a brazed crack on the side of the mouth but the bottom is flat so it will be a nice user. Unfortunately, no before shot (forgot) but it had a bunch of surface rust and the brazing and that was it. 








A recently restored type 15/16 #3









And another recent acquisition on the list to be restored. a early #18. I already have one of these but it has a cracked sole and a blade at the end of it's life so I will combine the two of them for the best parts. I really like these knuckle caps. 









And Ryan, Here is a shot of that toolbox I inherited. Notice the lid. To get the saws out, I bend the handle away from the lid and pull the saw out. 








It was a nice inheritance, It came with all you see plus a well used (and missing parts #78, a complete #98 with a sweetheart blade, a type 13 #6c, a well used early #18 block(like above), a couple of rosewood sweetheart Stanley bevel gauges and a sears craftsman block plane like the stanley 9 1/2 and a no-name wooden rabbet plane. I have no idea on all those chisels but there are 2 stanley socket types and a bunch of chisels and gouges that I have no idea who the names are. It will be fun to investigate those and clean them up.

ANNNDDD, all you guys and this thread have done nothing but fuel my budding hand plane fever. it is a lot of fun though.


----------



## starringemma

*lysdexic: Emma, do you realize what your saying?*

I almost always know what I'm saying… It's just that sometimes I'm the only one who knows what I saying.


----------



## JGM0658

JGM, I was just telling myself, I bet JGM's life story is pretty interesting. Nice to have someone here with a Chemistry background.

Thanks Mauricio, I have to admit I have had a good run, maybe it is because I never really grew up as Don has told me..  The moment you grow up you start to get old.


----------



## JGM0658

I'm assuming that the black painted parts desulved some and fused to the bare metal parts

Not really, what happens is that the acetate from the acetic acid combines with some of the iron in the plane, this turns black. It is very similar to the process used to "blue" guns. Some sanding should take the black off, maybe even use a coarse polishing compound.

On the other hand, if this is not a very important plane to you, why not put it back on the heated acetic acid and see if all of the plane turns black? you would be the envy of all the guys here, the only one with a black plane…..


----------



## starringemma

Oh My God, that's beautiful. I'm really starting to like planes and the idea of finding old rusty ones for restoration.


----------



## WhoMe

lysdexic, I was thinking the same thing when I read Emma's quote "Seriously, I now want to collect and restore planes."

It is fun and seriously addicting.


----------



## WhoMe

Emma, Thanks I was lucky, That #3 was in really great shape to begin with. I really lucked out on that one. Here is a before shot








It just had a lot of surface rust and almost all the japanning was still on it. I have a #6C that looks almost as good and I am working on that 5 1/2C.

After cleaning all the metal parts with denatured alcohol, I soaked the metal parts in evaporust overnight, polished up the brass with #0000 steel wool, soaked the handles in the gel type orange paint remover (from home depot) for 2 days. Then sanded the wood with 300grit sandpaper, put 3 coats of clear shellac on (with a light sanding between coats), sanded and lapped the sole to 220 grit and put things back to gether after sharpening the blade with 1000 and then 6000 waterstones with a quick stropping to polish the edge and whala!!
This is my method and your methods may be different with different results. Don restores his very nicely with a different result but they are just as beautiful. I have been condiering purchasing a plane or two from him (when $$ is available) as he does such a wonderful job. BUT, in essence, you restore/refurbish to the result you want.

BTW, if you do end up using Evaporust to remove rust off metal parts, after rinsing the residual Evaporust off each part, Almost IMMEDIATELY dry it off and put/wipe a light coat of oil (camelia, 3-in-1 or WD-40) on the exposed metal surfaces. The Evaporust cleans the metal up so good that you will get some flash rust on the metal almost as soon as you finish rinsing off the parts. Also, make sure you fully immerse the parts in the Evaporust, I have found that if you leave any parts of the sole exposed, the line where the Evaporust stops and the air starts, there is a etched line that is a PITA to get off. Part of that maybe because I leave my parts soaking overnight. I think that the Evaporust not only gets rid of the rust but slightly etches the cast iron as it leaves a uniform matte grey finish on the bare metal surfaces. Which looks nice too.

It is a lot of fun to restore a plane.


----------



## WhoMe

Hey, for all those that have "collections" of planes. Like dudes bedrocks or the person with the type 11? collection, did you just start collecting planes in general before getting specific or did you have the specifice in mind first and the rest of the planes "just so happened to come along for the ride"?
Just curious as I am thinking on trying to make a corrugated collection from the #2C(if I can find one) but at least a #3C to the #8C with the fractional where they exist. I really like the idea of trying to get them all of the same type but I am wondering if that is too lofty of a goal.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## LukieB

Seriously, I now want to collect and restore planes.

I agree with Scott, you have no Idea what you're saying….
It's not too late for you, you can still take the blue pill (No, Al not that blue pill) and wake up tomorrow as if none of this ever happened. But if you take the red pill…..

*Whome* 
I started with just planes in general, but soon a trend started to emerge, And I have a full-blown Stanley Sweetheart addiction.


----------



## bandit571

mine is still,,,,, evolving (can I say that?) There are as many Stanleys as there are other brands. Unions, Sargents, Even the handymans, Fultons, Craftsmans, and a Millers falls. They seem to just wander into the door, looking for a home. I am trying to keep things under control, but, what do you do when one comes in the door, looking like…..









$5 beauty? Rusty, crusty, and cracked









I didn't even have a Union plane, let alone a Union #4G. Got out the 55gal barrel of elbow grease, and…









SANDED the rust off. Didn't even have any evaporust. Some Simple Green, FULL strength from work, some Injection Mold Cleaner , and a lot of work. even the woodwork got a rehab









Fixed the cracked tote, later i replaced it. The front end looked a little better..









Like Don, I also use a wire wheel to clean up stuff. Sharpened the blade..









and put it to work. It has since been back in for a tune-up..









Just a little $5 plane…


----------



## WhoMe

"but what do you do when one comes in the door looking like…." 
bandit, that made me laugh out loud.
maybe i should use that excuse with the wife. But honey, it is a stray that just came to the door and i really needs some care…..
Yea, that will work… lolol
but at $5,there wouldnt be much of an argument. i worry if that will fly with a #2 or #1. hehe…


----------



## thedude50

Who me I had a lot of planes I had collected over the years and when i found how nice the bedrock design was and the story behind the line I told myself to try to buy only bedrocks I have bought and sold hundreds of them I started keeping the nice ones when i would get a nicer one the lesser one would be so;d off. I decided to complete the flat top set about two years ago and I am almost done I have my eyes open all the time I may even complete the set sooner rather than later. I am down to only fractionals now and they dont pop up every day. As far as collecting goes Pick what you want and stay focused nothing sucks more than having your cash tied up and one you really want pops up. and your holding a high dollar duplicate and no buyers for it on the horizon.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

WhoMe, I had a few before learning my niche was Type 13 Sweethearts. I have a few 14s that I may or may not 'trade up' for, as Dude explained. So do a bit of research and discover what appeals to you, then go for it!


----------



## terryR

I think we should pass out some sort of award for the ugliest looking plane each month…Bandit, you won this month with that nasty union!

Very nice job getting it back to working condition, however…and now it looks like it belongs in the shop instead of the barn!

WhoMe, please let us know how that custom built evaporust tank works…I've been using every size rubbermaid I can find…but they just aren't perfect…


----------



## Bertha

terryR, I used to use one of those big blue recycling bins. One edge was shorter than the other, like a lip of sorts, and it was very heavy duty. I think I got it at Lowes. Kind of shaped like this:
.


----------



## terryR

Bertha…ummmmm…Dan…ummmmm…Al? 

I must confess…the reason I wanna custom tank is for soaking full sized saw plates in the goop…and only using a single gallon to submerge the steel…jus' dreaming for now!


----------



## donwilwol

do you guys sleep?

Seriously, I now want to collect and restore planes. Wow 4 days an already hooked. That may be a new record. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the drinking, smoking, and chewing I've done. I never even decided to stop, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that), but these damn hand planes….....


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, I bent one about an inch high out of aluminum flashing just for that reason. It works well. I've got 2 i've bent, one for saw plates and one for planes.


----------



## donwilwol

I think this one is even beyond Bandit.



















I've dug planes out of the dirt and they were not this bad. I think this one sat in a battery factory. Both screws, knob and tote, snapped right off.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like you had to scrape the barnicles off that one Don. Ive got no lust for that kinda crust. A #3?


----------



## dbray45

Don - if anyone can clean it up, it will be you.


----------



## donwilwol

I think I've already called uncle on this one. I hit the cap with a wire brush and the pits are beyond sandability. I'll keep this one as a "this is what not to do with a #4".


----------



## Bertha

Bandit would jump right on that thing, Don


----------



## chrisstef

By the time you sand out all the pits it might be a #1


----------



## donwilwol

I'm thinking of sending it to him. I can see him filling the pits with bondo. It would come out looking like some proto type stanley made in the early 1930's.


----------



## RGtools

*Seriously, I now want to collect and restore planes.*

Another addict born. Might I suggest looking for a Stanley 5 in decent condition ($25 should be your max price into the plane…they are not rare), it's one of the most useful planes in the shop.

The Naval Jelly comment made my day. Yes it does smell about as bad.


----------



## mochoa

Whome, nice chest of tools! And amazing job on the #3. I look forward to hearing how that evaporust bin works out.

Bandit, I love that Union logo, what does the frog look like under the blade?

I have resisted the sickness pretty well. I started off with old wooden planes (one krenov with a hock iron) and now only have #4, #5, #6, #7, a modern 60 1/5 block, and an old Craftsman #78, a #71 and a new SW #92. Ok on second thought maybe the list is getting long.

I'm trying to be like Smitty, working on the list of joinery planes rather than multiple bench planes.

I don't even know what type my planes are so maybe that's why I don't have an affinity for any type in particular.


----------



## Bertha

Seriously, I now want to collect and restore planes.


----------



## carguy460

I'm convinced that this thread has singlehandedly driven the price of rusty planes through the roof…everyone that stops by here gets bitten by the bug, resulting in yet another bidder for each plane…"Damn you, Scuba Steve!" (My life is complete…I got to use an Adam Sandler quote in a plane thread!)


----------



## Brit

I don't know what all the fuss is about over a load of glorified chisel holders. Saws on the other hand, now they are worth collecting.


----------



## donwilwol

Here are the Stanley #1 shots

http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/31662


----------



## Bertha

^lol, Andy How many are you up to now?


----------



## Brit

No idea Al, but their collective weight was enough to bend the wire coat hanger they all hang from and send crashing to the floor. Have you ever tried to catch a bunch of sharp saws? Luckily though, no harm done.


----------



## starringemma

*Don W: I'm thinking of sending it to him. I can see him filling the pits with bondo. It would come out looking like some proto type stanley made in the early 1930's.*

Could the pits be filled with a welder and then ground down?


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, its funny you say that. I'm about to buy a better welder, and my goal is to teach myself to weld the cast planes are made out of. I know how to weld steel, but the stuff planes are made out of is a different animal. The next question, how much time is it worth when I'm buying these things for $20 or less. If it was something rare it would be different.

Although sometime the challenge just keeps us going.

I'm still picturing Andy, blood dripping, profanity spewing…......glad it was only the profanity.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I could at least give it a try. As for a Union frog..









The one that was on the Union #4G was broken at the top, this is it's replacement.

I have a Tractor Fest to go over Labor Day. Usually, there are a couple "Rust Vendors" along the back rows, "Farmers" trying to sell old, rusty tools. Might stop and watch a local Blacksmith do some work, and watch a Steam powered tractor run a small Buzzsaw mill. last time I was there, the Buzzsaw was a 36" blade, run y a wide belt from the Steam Tractor's PTO.

Finished up on a few handsaws, just need some red paint for the Little Saw.

Not sure where I'd find a iron and chipbreaker for that #3, but I think I might just give a "go". Might have to make some new bolts, though. 1/4" x 20???


----------



## Dcase

How I started collecting different planes…

When I was first getting into using hand planes my goal was to get a set of Stanley planes #3 through #8 not including the fractional #'s. I didn't spend much time looking at any other planes, I just wanted a decent set of bench planes to use… As I got these planes my interest kept growing and the more I learned about the different planes the more I wanted to try more.. It quickly became a collecting habit.

As time went I would buy different "lots" of planes and such and I would end up with planes made by someone other then Stanley. Every time I got a different make plane I would go and research the brand then tune up and restore the plane. If I liked it then I would want another of that make, then another and another until you move onto another make.

An example for me would be my Keen Kutter planes. I would check ebay every day and I would buy a lot of non Stanley planes for cheap just to try them out. If I liked the plane I might buy more of that make and if I didn't like then at least I knew from experience. Keen Kutter was the first non Stanley plane that really impressed me. I was very pleased with my first KK plane so I started looking for more of the same type. I now have a decent sized set of KK planes.

I am a collector but the difference between myself and the other collectors that I have seen is that I spend a great deal of time tuning and or restoring each and every plane that I buy. Even if its a plane that I may never really use I will still have it tuned to the best of my abilities. It might just sit on the shelf for me to look at but I want them all ready to go to work should I ever want to pull it down and use it.

The past couple years I have attended a local tool collectors meeting here in my hometown. Its a group of 15-20 guys from the area and they just meet up once or twice a year to talk. The two meetings I went to were at a one of the guys shops and attached to his workshop is a small museum of his collection. Thousands of tools most of which are planes. Name a plane and this guy probably has it. Both times I went to his place I spent most of the time just walking up and down the isles of planes and picking them up to look at. Not only does he have the old planes he also has new LN planes in display cabinets, never used. When I went from his museum into his workshop I noticed only a few planes were in there to use. Of the hundreds and hundreds of planes in his museum I didn't pick up a single one that looked like it had been tuned or sharpened. I was even more shocked when I saw the new LN's that were never used. I just don't get how a collector can love planes to such a high degree but yet have little or dare I say no interest in using them even if its just to try one out and make a few shavings… I am one who believes part of the fun in collecting these planes is trying them out. I cant see myself ever buying a plane especially one that is known to be a good user and just sitting it down on a shelf. It needs to be taken apart, played with, tuned up a bit and used. I could go on all day… Time for lunch.


----------



## Dcase

Don, the challenge is fun… That plane of yours is rough, really rough but if the castings are not cracked or broken then I bet it could be restored. If I had that one I would take a stab at it on a slow day.


----------



## DaddyZ

I am a collector of tools in general, I am always on the lookout for something I don't Have…

Antique tools (Planes, Chisels, drawknives, spokeshaves, etc), I haven't been bitten to much by the saw bug

Welcome Emma !!!!

Wow 200 posts over the weekend …

Lysdexic - ........Priceless
Don - Nice Weekend Finds, #1 WOW!!
Andy - Soulful words..
Al - Farting in Public - Sure blame it on the dog.
To All the greatest thread of All !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hooray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaddyZ

Sorry, After 18+ years my little one has been gone for a week & i am a little lost…


----------



## bandit571

I think I can make new totes for that Crusty One. New Bolts? Do able as 1/4" x 20? I have all of those taps and the die. Hmmmm, starting to look like a project….....

The only thing I have going right now is a little handsaw. All it needs is some red paint for the handle. Kind of a Handy Andy type of saw, from before they were made out of plastic….


----------



## Mosquito

I only recently started to collect T11's. I started with just Stanley's in general. I would agree with Dan about Keen Kutter though. The first #5 that I got was a K5, and I really like it. I ended up getting a T11 Stanley #5c, and the #3 that I bought was also a T11 Stanley. So I decided to bid on a T11 #4 I saw a few weeks ago. I'm planning on trying to fill that set at some point if I can.

My #7 is a T15/16 it seems, my #6 is a T14. I have a type 5-9 blade and chip breaker in a type 19/20/low knob massive mix Stanley #4 that I actually haven't done anything with, and I've also got a T13 #4. I think, at this point, if I were to go for a second complete set, I'd probably fill out the T13's. I like those Sweethearts too.

And Emma… you might know what you're saying, but you might have no idea what you're in for ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Yes Dan, we seem to stumble on different paths for different reason. For instance I picked up a Sargent #15 over the week end. I bought it because it was $5, and looked in really good shape. I know almost nothing about Sargent bench planes, but I seen it had a funky frog, different than the bedrock but with the same idea. A little research this morning shows its called the Shaw patent. It seems that plane is worth between $200 and $300 dollars (maybe more, hard to find). I've already started with the sargent blocks, so this is another natural progression.


----------



## bandit571

I guess, IF I can turn a wreck









of a large handplane









into something usable..









a little #4 would be fun to do. Still have some Black Walnut as well. Hmmm, a Black & Chrome #4????With custom Walnut grips? Now, would it be a Black Japanning colour, or a Handyman Gray, or even (shudder) a Stanley Blue tone?

Anyway, shop is open for plane re-habs anytime one shows up.


----------



## Johnnyblot

I've just spent hours catching up… Don holding his #1 with *ONLY* one hand. *OMG*. Then the bit about Navel jelly? Nearly threw up twice??

Also *Emma* you said that blade looked like it had been "sharpened on a cave wall". Now that would be interesting, and open a whole new can 'o' worms on this thread!

Cheers
John.


----------



## donwilwol

This is after a quick course wire wheel.




























i might be able to squeeze it into a $5 flat rate box if anybody is up to a $5 challenge. I've got way to many to attempt this one.


----------



## dbray45

The lever cap that came with my early sargent 407 had broken and someone brazed it together - did a pretty fair job. since then, I bought another newer 407 frankenplane that had a whole lever cap and a spare blade from somplace else and a newer frog. This way I can use the non-407 parts and if I want to sell the 407 later, I have a nice clean plane.


----------



## bandit571

IF you can wait until this friday's payday, yep, I'm up for it. Looks like a #4c????


----------



## dbray45

Don - if only I had a surface grinder. That puppy would look great albiet a little thinner.


----------



## donwilwol

David, did you say a little thinner?

Bandit, its in the mail. I'm afraid you might change your mind between now and friday.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I offered a "Handyman" block plane to you the other day, not sure if you saw it or not. Forum was so busy the other day I may not have seen if you responded or not. Anyway its yours if you want it.

Dude- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-STANLEY-BED-ROCK-No-605-1-4-Jack-Plane-SW-Rare-Antique-Tool-/140824743086?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c9cf0cae#ht_2583wt_1344 I believe this is one you need…

I have been selling some of my planes recently and so the ones I have sold all sold for more then I paid for them. Its always risky putting one on ebay since the prices can be so all over the board. The only one that I have listed that didn't sell was my #72 Chamfer plane. I had it listed for a few weeks as a "buy it now" only and it got a lot of people watching it but no sell. That is an example of a plane that I don't mind keeping but if I can get "x" amount of dollars for it then I would sell it. I have several planes in which I feel that way and I will be listing them on and off as "buy it now" only deals. The way I see it is if one of them sells then great I can take that money and put it into another plane or planes that I want to try and if they don't sell then I am fine keeping them.

I will admit though, the planes I have sold recently it was a little hard packing them up and watching them go. It is nice when you hear back from the buyer though and they tell you how happy they are with it.

It will be hard to pack this one up if it ever sells…


----------



## Dcase

Don, holy crap is that plane nasty… I would give it a try if I had it but I don't think I can even bring myself to give you 5 dollars for it. lol You never really know how bad they are until you really start working on them, who knows maybe there is some beauty still under that rust… Bandit will figure it out.

The worst looking before picture I have is this..









Thats the frog on my #22 trans plane. Here it is after some of my magic 









It does not look new and shiny but I got the rust off. It was a bit of work but in the before picture it looked a lot worse then what it was. I did use EvapoRust and I believe I soaked it a night took it out cleaned it and then soaked it another night.


----------



## donwilwol

I really believe its more than normal rust. It may have come in contact with some acid or something similar. The worst so far is still my Millers falls #10. http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/bench-plane-restore-the-dw-way/

That #10 was under a layer of dirt, outside.


----------



## bandit571

City was repairing sidewalks in the area. Asked if I could have a little conrete. "Sure" Had enough to veneer the bottom step, the last of the three problem steps. I also had enough for a "Rat slab" in front of the bottom step. Just to replace a piece of sidewalk to the steps. Found my old Mag trowel, and smoothed things out a might. Not too smooth, need traction in the rain. Been a few years, felt good…....not. Quit being a Concrete Carpenter back in 03, getting too old for that stuff.

Trowels ARE planes, I'm planning the gray stuff flat. After awhile, these planes get very sharp on the edges, and they will cut you. BTDT, got the Hard Hat. Look at a mag trowel when new, nice and thick on the edges, almost blunt. Come back in a few years of working 'Crete with it. Razor's edge now, the rest has been worn away. Yep, a handplane for Concrete…..


----------



## bandit571

as for that handyman plane, again, Payday is next Friday, remind me then….


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I was offering to just send it to you for free. It will fit in a small box and flat rate shipping cant be more then a few dollars… I have your address all ready from before I just wanted to make sure it was something you were interested in before I just sent it out and surprised you.


----------



## thedude50

thanks Dan It is a bit pricy but I will think about it I need to research what they actually sell for I think it would be nice to have but I dont know about the 400 dollar price tag


----------



## bandit571

There is still that bedrock 607 still out on the bay,$ 6.50 + S&H, at least it was this morning.

Yep, always like "Cheap" planes. As for a tote for Don's little "Treasure", I think I might just have one. Still need to make some bolts.


----------



## LukieB

Bandit, you're not talking about this one are you? LOL

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Bedrock-Paperweight-No-607-Plane-Salvage-/140824768257?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c9cf6f01#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## bandit571

Nope. It is a full sized 607 Bedrock plane, with Pat. dates and all. It was still at $6.50 + $12 something for shipping. I backed out of the bidding at $6.00….. Still just a couple bids on it.


----------



## donwilwol

I seen that Lucas. I'm going to make a Stanley like it and see if it sells.

I think the 607 they are talking about still has 5 days to go, so that'll go for much more.


----------



## Dcase

Dude, the 605 1/4 is 309.00 now 400… I don't know what it is worth but I do know its the most rare of the bedrocks according to Blood & Gore. They sell for what ever someone is willing to pay for them 

a 607 for 6.50 but how many days are left on it? So many times I see prices like that but a lot of times the bids don't start rolling in until the final day, final hours or even final minuets and seconds of the auction. I cant get excited about the price of something until it gets down to the final hours.


----------



## LukieB

Yeah I saw it, it's on my watch list….but agree that that price wont be anywhere near that in 5 more days.


----------



## donwilwol

this is what happens when you happen to be on ebay at just the right time

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-No-1-SMOOTH-PLANE-/280941121535?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4169654fff#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, that paper weight is funny. I had a very similar idea that I started working on but it got set aside. I have a #4 with the side broken off and my idea was to turn it into a business card holder. I want to infill a wooden section inside and attach using the frog mounting screws and this would hold the cards. I would put a knob and tote on it as well. The plan is to grind the broken side smooth and uniform, basically completely remove the rest of the side. The finished card holder would basically be the plane with one side removed and the cards placed in the wood infill. I cut some pieces and did some grinding but I got distracted and moved onto other things…

BTW I got that iron in the mail last week. Thank you very much. It was in very fine shape.


----------



## Dcase

Don, Tell me you got that #1!!! Holy crap am I pissed that I wasn't the right person at the right time. Thats the best deal I have ever seen on ebay with planes.


----------



## Dcase

^ I paid more for my #2 then what that #1 sold for and my #2 was not even close to as nice condition wise… Wow that really blows my mind… Lucky bastard who ever got it.


----------



## donwilwol

It wasn't me. It's just a sad story I stumbled across as I was looking them up to see what mine might be worth.


----------



## starringemma

Does this look like a good deal and a good restore project?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-WOODEN-BLOCK-PLANE-/170828396583?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c62a7827


----------



## lysdexic

Emma - I wouldn't start with that one. I suggest finding a #5 metal bodied "jack" plane to start.


----------



## lysdexic

Here is a nice T11 that just needs a good home.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-Bailey-No-5-Woodworkers-Plane-Carpenter-/200806464802?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec0ff7d22


----------



## Dcase

Emma, I was thinking maybe it could be worth it but then I noticed the metal casting on the top was broke and one side is missing. I wouldn't buy it based on that, those are to common and available to mess with one that has a broken casting…


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, I have several #3, #4s and #5s, all would be $25 or less, that need restoring to some degree.


----------



## Dcase

Emma, that last link that lysdexic posted looks like a very nice plane to start with. I am even tempted to bid on it. I am surprised no one is on it yet.


----------



## lysdexic

Dan, I know. I am drawn to that plane myself but I already have 3 just like it.


----------



## Dcase

Me too Scott, Me too but I love the Type 11's


----------



## Mosquito

I saw someone had a #5 listed for $9.95, 1 day left, no bids, so I'm curious, and sure enough… shipping was $29.95. Why do people not do that? Hoping to catch someone not paying attention to the shipping costs? Or people who don't know how much shipping should *actually* cost?


----------



## dbray45

Oh I don't know - I just sold a Swan 1" corner chisel on fleabay - never used (handle was never attached) and it only went for $50.00.

Someone was very happy.


----------



## starringemma

*Don W:* Emma, I have several #3, #4s and #5s, all would be $25 or less, that need restoring to some degree.

I'd buy some if that was an offer.


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, I have many not listed that I just picked up over this week end, but a few are here.
http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale/

Let me know what your looking for.


----------



## Bertha

Don, that plane is friggin horrible. I'm surprised some of those pits aren't full thickness, lol. I think you're right; that little guy's either been underwater or exposed to a chemical.
.
Emma, listen to lysdexic. I like the Type 11's as well. I also like the SW era like Smitty does. Both good choices. I'd also start with a #5, although I bet most of us started with a #4. I did.


----------



## LukieB

Just wanted to share my latest project with you guys. Awhile back I was asking about what to do about totes that look like these. It seems to be a very common break point, I have quite a that look like this.










After 3 trips to Woodcraft and quite a few hours shaping and sanding, I'm pretty pleased with the results. I think I ended up using East Indian Rosewood on one and Yucatan Rosewood on the other. As you can see the totes themselves were definitely two different types of rosewood but I like the look of both.










After all that shaping scraping and sanding I was so happy with the shape and feel that I was disappointed with the color. Back to woodcraft, ended up buying some of those Trans-Tint dyes. Very pricey but a few drops goes a long way. The owner down there is awesome, when I questioned him about the best way to tone the fix he took me back to the workshop. He busted out a scrap of rosewood, his full set of dyes and we played around with quite a few colors until we had a close match. I ended up buying the two colors I needed without having to guess. I wish I'd have taken a few pictures along the way so you could see how bad the color match was. But the fixes came out almost unnoticeable


















I was so happy with the formula I had produced I tried it on one of those Stanley "hardwood totes" I don't know, beech maybe. The one on the left is rosewood, the right is the fake. Not bad huh?










And of course a couple shots of the plane it belongs too.


















Cheers


----------



## donwilwol

Lucas, really really nice job.

I'm going to disagree with you guys. I think starting with a #4 is the best place to start, not that having a #5 would be a bad thing either.

Of course I agree on the type 11s. But Smitty would disagree. But then, I like them all, so who's to really say.


----------



## LukieB

I started with a 4, would agree with Don that it's a good place to start.


----------



## Mosquito

I started with a #7… not sure what I was thinking, but hey it worked lol. Then I went with a #4 after that


----------



## donwilwol

And since my grand daughters name is Emma, so my sub'conscience want to think smallish, maybe even a #3.


----------



## donwilwol

I had a couple of #4s years before I had anything else.


----------



## Dcase

Lucas, outstanding work… Very good paint job on the plane as well as a fine job on the tote/knob.

Don, I think the #3, 4 and 5 would all be great planes to start on. I wouldn't suggest anyone starting with anything larger and wider or even smaller.


----------



## donwilwol

Lucas, wax, or Al's special wax mix will blend the open grain on the rosewood.


----------



## Mosquito

*I wouldn't suggest anyone starting with anything larger and wider or even smaller.*

Oops… lol #7, #4, #71, #5, #45, was my order lol


----------



## donwilwol

I remember a couple of 4s, then a 5's, but its a blur after that…............


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I said that because if your just starting I could see where it would be a lot easier to use a smaller plane and even more so sharpen a narrow iron. If someone has never sharpened a plane iron before I would think the wide irons would be intimidating.

The very first plane I ever used was my dads #75 and I was probably in grade school. Fast forward to when I got into woodworking myself, the first plane I used was a #4. I bought a #4 Craftsman and a Shelton #5 at the same time from a local thrift place. I didn't even sharpen the irons, I just started using them straight off the thrift store shelf. Funny I don't remember any fine shavings back then. I used them as they were for a few weeks before I realized that I should learn how to sharpen them. I think my next plane was a #3 size trustworthy or a block plane then like don the rest is a blur.


----------



## JayT

Playing catch-up.

Lukie, nice job on the totes. I agree that filling the open pores would be a good idea.

Don, I just about choked when I saw what that #1 went for. Someone didn't do their research before selling. Congrats on your #1, BTW. It's so darn cute.

Emma, belated welcome to the epic thread. You have now officially given up all free time and dollars to the lure of the hand plane. It's grand! I agree with the others, start with a 4 or 5. Getting one from Don would be a great place to start, he can make sure you get one that is solid and complete to do a restore on. Ease into the restorations, you don't want to get frustrated tackling a project too difficult (like those rust buckets above or an incomplete unit that you can't find parts for) right off the bat.

Let's see, I started with a 605 & 78, then a couple #6 sizes (606 & Sargent 418), then a weekend haul of several #4 sizes, a 110, a 608, a 34 and several parts planes, followed by a trade for a 3 & 4. I have decided to stop acquiring until several more restores are complete and I have a dedicated place to store the planes in the shop. We'll see how long that lasts-probably only something else I just have to have appears on ebay.

Edit: My first plane was actually a Stanley 101 that was in a toolbox I picked up at an auction probably 15 years ago. Nearly forgot about that little guy. I guess that breaks the whole not starting with something smaller or larger thing.


----------



## JayT

Stupid question. How many plane restores/repaints do you guys get out of one can of the Duplicolor spray paint? I know it depends on size, so lets standardize around #4 or #5 size.

I'm trying to figure out cost difference between spray paint and the japanning method I am working on.


----------



## Dcase

Jay, its not so much the size of the plane its how many coats do you apply. I like to apply 5, 6 maybe even more so that it builds up a really thick finish. Just kind of guessing I would say one can would do me good for at least 5 planes.

I also use primer and apply a couple coats on the ones with a lot of pitting. Can of primer last me a lot longer.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm about the same as Dan. I've never kept track, but I'd say between 4 and 6 planes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My journey began with a Sandusky wooden jack, then a Cordovan #4 smoother and a #110 block. Those were my dad's planes, and he wouldn't be offended by my saying he had no idea what to do with any of them. First plane I bought was a Sargent knuckle-cap, low angle block.

Initial bench plane? A T17 jack plane, followed by a T15 #7 jointer (very, very cool when I first used a handplane that size). First SW was next, a T13 #4 smoother. The rest, as they say, is a blur.

Lukie, very nice indeed!!

Dan, I'm surprised you like planes at all after starting with a #75… ;-) You certainly beat the odds, surviving that encounter with your enthusiasm intact.


----------



## chrisstef

My start was when we started cleaning out my grandfathers basement. A #60 1/2 and #18 split knuckle … the rest is indeed history but those 2 planes will forever be cherished. The only plane i spent over $25 on was the #92, which is brand new … and shiny.


----------



## LukieB

Thanks Guys

Jay I would agree with Don and Dan. I had 8 planes I did at the same time fours, fives, and a 6 and used about a can and a half. Quite a few coats…I lost track


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, shiny…. Don't get Lysdexic started on shiny…


----------



## lysdexic

My first plane was a WoodRiver V3 #4 but then again I was completely ignorant to hand planes or the fact that you could buy vintage.I just knew that I liked them. It was so shiny. I never use that plane.


----------



## bandit571

I went on a walk-about awhile ago. had a book to pick up at the library, and decided to check on the Thrift shop. Spent a whopping $3.00! at the store…..

I found a pint of krylon red paint. A couple wood handled coping saws, nice big ones.

I also found anothe "Mystery Saw". Something made in Indy, IND. Company called E.C. Atkins & Co.








Strange tooth pattern. I went and polished the Brass. That has been it, so far. Blade goes out to a point..









Maybe 21" long in the blade. Seems to be Original to the handle. handle has a crack, and a chip missing..









Not as short as another of my saws, but









I can also almost read the entire etch. As for those two Coping saws…









No name on them, frame is just round bar stock. A two-for-one sale coming on the bay???


----------



## terryR

Lucas, sweet job on those totes! friggin seamless…

Emma, another belated welcome, buy planes from Don W…you can be sure the plane is complete…and I bet he'll sharpen the iron for ya!  Prices on fleaBay are unpredictable…

A No1 for what? $150…holy mis-pricing batman!

I've only restored 3 planes so far…stanley 3, 5, and 5…but caught the addiction sure enough…now have over 20 planes…nothing fancy…but I really like my Winchester and will look for more…
.


----------



## starringemma

Yeah, I think I'll get both a #4 and #5 with no real difficult restorations for a start but enough so that I'm not just cleaning them up.

Can you use auto paint on the planes? Do you have to sand the previous coats of paint when applying 4 or 5 coats?

I have a gravity feed sprayer but I've never used it and don't know how.


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, look through this http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/bench-plane-restore-the-dw-way/

I use I use Dupli-Color Engine Enamel DUPDE1635 Ford Semi Gloss Black spray paint. It matches japanning pretty close.

You don't have to sand between coats, you can recoat in 15 minute and (this is important) you can't recoat after an hour unless you wait 7 days.

I've listed all new Stanley planes on my site. I would suggest either #dwai011, dwai012 for a #4 and dwai015 for a #5. I typically give LJ's a break, but I've listed these to sell. I need to get some room back in my shop, so it won't be a big break.

I will sharpen them for you.


----------



## lysdexic

Lucas, that is very impressive work on those totes!


----------



## bhog

Another late welcome Emma,your humor is definately at home.

My first plane was a #110,followed by a #5.Then I got a # 4 and a #7.Then a 9 1/2 and 4 1/2 etc..I re habbed em but havent painted any of them,just a little oil/wax etc.I havent bought a plane in a long while.

I have been really wanting a shoulder,and a scraper (planes).

Also I call dibs if Al is a chick….........lololol. nevermind.


----------



## donwilwol

Al's from rural WV Brandon. Gender isn't a big concern.


----------



## starringemma

Don W: 
I'll have the money in a few days and order 2 or 3 I could send a money order or give the money to my uncle and have him use his credit card… that is if you take a credit card.

maybe we should talk about business in the private messages


----------



## starringemma

Thanks bhog


----------



## ShaneA

Brandon dibbed Al….that is hilarious.

My 1st plane was a WR #5. Then I met you guys. The rest, as they say, is expensive history.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon dibbing Al *is* hilarious!


----------



## bhog

Lol, its a concern for me though.

I just realized that I have never posted a family pic of my small lot.I will snatch my wifes phone and run out to the shop and snap a pic.


----------



## thedude50

Dude-am in the home stretch on bench 1 I will try to have it done by the weekend and I hope to be on to the tool tray boxes by next week.


----------



## chrisstef

Bhog - Bros before …. (well you know).


----------



## bhog

A little shot,hopefully its not cropped too bad,Im far from a photographer.


----------



## bhog

Crap it only showed the left side of the pic.I will try once more then im going to stuff my face.


----------



## bhog

I think I won..I really need to take a computer class or something… baby steps.


----------



## donwilwol

I like a young growing family Brandon.


----------



## starringemma

That 4th one looks like it grew up near a nucular waste site.


----------



## donwilwol

Anybody know if the red colored block is an earlier 9 1/2 or what else it may be. It has an early Stanley blade in it, but no other markings. Its a really nice heavy plane with an adjustable mouth. It heavier than the other 9 1/2s I have.


----------



## SamuelP

My first plane was a coffin smoother with no blade that my dad use to let me play with, then he got me a #1 with a decal still on. I use to love that thing and played with it all the time. It had its special place and always went back when I was done.

Don W - What type of adjustment does the red plane have on the back?


----------



## bhog

It will definately grow Don.I need to snag a #3 off ya some day, Im just not in a big hurry.I am happy with my bench planes its just special planes I want to eventually get.Will definately have to get a skew block,a low angle just to try.I would like to get a dedicated groover-plow,but will prob be in over my head,by that point.

Also not sure how many more spokes I need to buy-I really like using those little guys too.

Emma thats 2 seperate planes ,but ya looks like a little growth.


----------



## donwilwol

Sam, its brass like the 9 1/2. Its also 7"long.


----------



## LukieB

Don, I know it was discussed fairly recently(but 5 days ago is like 500 posts back) but what kinda wax and what's Al's special mix?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey guys

I am looking for a Router planes, and Scrapper planes to buy. They can be fix it uppers, but I will need several for the Club I am wanting to open. PM me with what you have and price with shipping.

Thanks
Arlin


----------



## lysdexic

Lucas, Al's preferred wax is bees wax dissolved to a pasty consistency using turpentine. The batch I made a while back used paraffin wax "gulf wax" from the grocerie store. This was before I knew Al had some beeswax for me. before I shaved the wax using a cheese grater into a mason jar and then added about half that same volume with turpentine. I left in my garage in hot, hot July and shook the can periodically. Al suggests leaving it in a sunny window. if you add too much solvent just leave the lid off for a bit.

This finish provides a silky smooth feel. It does not darken the wood much if at all. However, it does not provide a lot of protection.

Don is the one who reminded me of the recipe so he will probably correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## mochoa

Lucas, amazing job on that restore!

I started with a #4 because my goal was to eliminate sanding. (actually my very first plane was a block plane now that I think about it but Emma has that covered) #5 was the last plane I got and I cant believe I did without it. It has been one of the most useful size.

Incidentally I just finished watching a couple of Charlsworth DVD's and he uses a 5 1/2 to do all his smoothing.

Dude, dude… your holding out on us with the bench build pics!


----------



## Dcase

Emma- I have used several different types/brands of black spray paint and they all did a good job. I think any good quality black spray paint is fine to use. The most important thing about painting is not the paint but rather the prep job.

Don, that cap on the red block plane does not look like any Stanley cap that I have seen. Does it have a lateral adjustment on it? That might help you ID it. Could be a replacement cap?

Bandit, that Atkins saw looks like it got a LOT of use. Looks like its been filed down and sharpened a great deal to get down to such a point.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a Ship's saw? Those teeth change, again, in the first few inches of the blade. Rip teeth, then some crosscut teeth, then that mess by the handle. Blade is ground to match the curve of the handle, too.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I don't know much at all about saws but what ever kind of saw it is its been sharpened many times. Even for a ship saw its pretty narrow. The teeth in the back were probably just not sharpened, those back teeth rarely ever make contact with the wood so often they were skipped when sharpening to save some time. Just my guess though. Andy can probably ID the saw, he knows his saws.


----------



## WhoMe

wow, get away for a day or so and pages are written. 
My home made soaking trough is working fine. Luckily, no leaks. It needs 3 - 32oz containers of evaporust to put the level above the sides of a #5 sole. and it has plenty of room left. I think it could probably take about 160oz (5 -32oz containers) and still have some room left. I did come across a similar trough that Don had made and he even made a small parts dipping bucket made out of what looks to be chicken wire. I will have to make one of those for all my small parts. I have a TY11 #5 1/2 smooth base and my new 18 soaking overnight right now.

I agree, Dude post a pic of your bench. Inquiring minds want to see it. So what if it is not a plane.

All, thanks on the advice about your collections. It looks like I am in good company looking for the Type 11s. Although, I may loosen that to 10s and 12s but we will see how hard it will be to collect the type 11s.

And I went about it all wrong too. I started restoring with a #6c, then #18, #4, #3 and now the #5 1/2C. 
Maybe I should start over..lol


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I have seen some videos of David Charlsworth using the 5 1/2 for different things. I have also seen videos of Rob Cosman using it for smoothing… I am in the same group, I use mine all the time and have it set for smoothing. It just feels good like its the right size plane for me.


----------



## thedude50

Bandit I don't think that is anything but a very well used Adkins saw I know the brass on them is valuable because people are always missing medallions and saw nuts the tote looked OK too didn't it I think it has seen better days.

Mauricio I am not really holding out I just have not brought the memory card up from the shop for a few days I suffered a major setback today. I will be working extra the next 3 days to get back to where I was before the mistake. I have already corrected the layout problem and am remaking the four outer legs. If any of you build the 21st century bench note that the photographs in the article are inaccurate and they show you how to do things wrong. There are also several errors in the measurements. I talked to Bob Lang about the problems and he said they were aware of most of the problems I have reported. I asked him why they did not fix the disks that are currently being sold or put a disclaimer drawing attention to the problems. No reply as yet. I should finish with the new outer legs tomorrow and then I have to remove the old ones and make the inner legs flat again. Because the legs are so wide the table saw would not cut them in one pass so I had to saw one side then flip them over and saw again I cut all but a 1/8 th of an inch off the leg assembly and will joint the rest off 1/32 at a time till the legs are flat. The down side is I wasted 20 dollars worth of wood the up side is everyone that reads my blog and makes the bench will know about the errors in the layout photographs.

Man if i tear up one more knuckle using this 92 plane. I am going to pull the trigger on the LN large shoulder plane.

Emma Sorry your block plane turned black. A little Emory paper and it will be good as new.


----------



## bandit571

Let's see, first plane was a Stanley #110, followed by two Great Neck Whatevers, then a Defiance #3 came in the door. That was it for a LONG time. One day stopped and picked up a Bailey #8c, and it went down from there. There is a #6c, and a #4G for the groovy #8 to hang out with. Unions came in the door, the sargents, and then a whole Mob of planes. So far, i have kept the group at 21 planes, but no molding type planes have shown up. Well, one has, but it is missing it's iron and wedge. Just a small Astragal plane. It may wind up floating on the Bay of E….

Someone has used that Atkins as a Ship saw, judging by the bent up tip. One too many turns. First section looks like 8-10ppi, then a stretch of 12-15 ppi, then back down in teeth count near the end. I did take the handle off, BRIGHT, and Shiny steel. Shaped to match that curve at the bottom of the tote. Just one set of holes, as well. Strange saws aroud these parts, must be a Michigan saw….


----------



## thedude50

Arlin I only have my personal Router Planes and I don't have a scraper planer at all. I am packaging up your 602 tomorrow I spoke with you wife she said I can process the check that arrived today. Ill re.hone the blade before I ship it you should have it in a few days.


----------



## dbray45

Emma - all this talk about which planes you need or should start with - what do you plan on making? Are you making small things like jewelry boxes, veneer work, tables, end grain cutting boards, etc… or are you making furniture (or planning to) of all sizes. Some of these tools may be a little large for the work you are doing. On your page, you indicated that you are working in a 4' x4' space.

Instead of buying for the sake of having, I always recommend buying for what you need to do. The evolution is far less painful and you use what you buy - just sayin. There may be a whole bunch of other things that you may need before a complete lot of planes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What's the name of that place, Pmaejaz? Coffee something?


----------



## Johnnyblot

Mauricio & Dan. -I'm so glad to see that you also rate the #5 1/2 as a smoother. I use mine all the time. Once you get used to the weight & mass it just feels 'right'.

Cheers
John


----------



## Bertha

lolol Smit. 
.


----------



## Bertha

I knew Al had some beeswax for me.
.
Crap Scott, I thought I mailed yours out with Don's. I WILL do it tonight.
.
Arlin, you got a 602 you dog?


----------



## Bertha

*Also I call dibs if Al is a chick……......lololol. nevermind.*
.
I'm a dude, but I can be your lady, Brandon. Are you strong?
.
OK, that last part grossed even me out.


----------



## Dcase

I'm a dude, but I can be your lady, Brandon. Are you strong?

What a way to kick off my morning… hahaha


----------



## JayT

I'm a dude, but I can be your lady, Brandon. Are you strong?

*What a way to kick off my morning… hahaha*

Sure, I didn't really need to keep breakfast in my stomach.


----------



## DaddyZ

Emma - Just check out flea markets in your area. You will get a feel for what is available & begin from there. As to where to begin - Just dig in & get dirty !!!!!


----------



## Dcase

Random Tuesday photo… Taken last night in my shop..









The legs and frame of a night stand/table that I am working on. All cherry wood with mortise & tenon joinery. I did the mortise cuts on the drill press followed with a chisel and it was not fun. I actually did not enjoy the work at all. I have realized that I do not like mortise & tenon joints, I don't like laying them out, marking them or cutting them. I think I am going get one of those bench top mortise machines down the road.

The only part I enjoyed was using the shoulder plane. I love my Veritas shoulder.


----------



## chrisstef

Dan - im with ya im not a huge fan of making M&T's either especially the rounded corners fresh off the drill press. Im gonna try my hand at not drilling them out and seeing if its any more pleasurable for me just straight up chopping them.


----------



## JayT

Dan, you might not enjoy making M&T joints, but those look pretty nice. And I'm betting they fit very well with adjustments from that Veritas. But where are the shavings? We need pictures of Dan shavings to fuel the addiction.

As a side note, I now know where every pencil I've ever lost ended up.


----------



## planepassion

Dan, the upside is that now you're past the M&Ts and can look forward to finishing up that project. I'm with you on the Veritas SP. I really enjoy using mine too. It's so precise and can take such a fine shaving. Better still, I like the tighter joinery I've been able to make using it. And the adjustable palm rest is really comfortable for me.

I've been working hard finishing the wine-glass rack for my lady, but I'm hoping to use your log processing method on the trunk sitting outside my shop in a few weeks. Have an airshow with the nephew this weekend, off to the Vail wine & food festival the weekend after that. Then it's Processing Time!


----------



## Dcase

Jay, I cut the tenons on the table saw and I cut them a bit shallow to the fitting size. I did that so that I could fine fit them all using the shoulder plane. That worked out well and I got most of the tenons at the right fit, a few fit a little loose but ehhhh no one will know.

No shavings on the bench because I actually did most of the planing with the shoulder while sitting on my saw bench. I held the plane in one hand upside down and with the other hand I pulled the boards towards me to trim the tenons. They are smaller tenons and boards and it just felt comfortable that way.

I have a habit of walking around with my pencils and setting them down places so I have bought several packs of pencils to keep at my bench.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, the M/T is definitely a lot of work. It's the layout that I hate the most. I don't have a mortising gauge, so it's a bunch of transfers for me. I've got a tenoning jig and a hollow chisel mortiser but I rarely use either. I'd give up the mortiser befor the tenon jig, though. Yours look great and it's all worth it.


----------



## Mosquito

Only M/T joints I did were hand chopped mortises, and I used my router to make the tenons. They were definitely NOT tight joints, that's for sure. I was originally going to just use pocket holes crews, but then I thought I might as well give M/T a try… it failed lol Oh well. I'll give it a try in the future again, now that I've got more experience.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I didn't follow any plans so the layout of the mortises was def the worst. I think there are a total of 12 mortises in the table I am working on and thats a lot for me. By the time I got to chiseling out the third one I was burned out. It wasn't that it was hard work it was just not enjoyable for some reason.

I usually use half laps in place of the MT's but this is going to be a finer piece so I went with the MT.


----------



## lysdexic

Al wrote "I don't have a mortising gauge"

well why the hell not? I think you should buy one today!


----------



## JGM0658

I don't have a mortising gauge,

Here you go, you need this, best way to lay out mortises and tenons

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/cs-2-centerscribe-1.html

Get it with the mortise and tenon accessory and it is the bees knees. I have one and I'll tell you, it is one of my most used tools.


----------



## lysdexic

The only repetitive M/T work that I have done is on the workbench which I just followed TWW guild build. FWIW, the tenons were cut on the TS and the mortises were done with a router.

I thought this was a good way to do it and it worked well. Like Dan, I left the tenons just slightly oversized and snuck up on the fit with the same shoulder plane.

However, I dont think this technique is suited for smaller projects.


----------



## LukieB

Seems like someone was looking for Stanley 55 parts awhile back, maybe Smitty? It looks like Eric with NHplaneparts on ebay is scrapping one.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/nhplaneparts/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Just thought I'd share. If you haven't seen his stuff check it out, he has quite the variety with reasonable prices.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## JGM0658

There you go Scott, now couple that with the kerfmaker and you get perfect tenons and mortises. I did not buy the mortise maker, what I do is make 2 wedges that slide against each other inside the mortise and then set the kerfmaker to that width. Use that measure to make the tenons and you get perfectly fit tenons.


----------



## bandit571

This is all I use as a marking gauge. A combo square, a sharp pencil, and a chisel or two. Tenons on the tablesaw, with a single blade in it. Set the fence to the height, and width, and nibble away. Ridges are done with the saw, that is, I remove any ridges with the saw blade. BUT, you don't want to know how….

I just keep things simple …....


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No #55 parts for me. Other parts, yes, but I've not been bitten by an incomplete uber-multiplane. Yet.

Al, get a SW #77 rosewood gauge. An awesome combination of rosewood and brass and turn-of-the-last-century precision. You'll enjoy that more than a sleep over w/ Brandon. Maybe. (Not that there's anything wrong with that.)


----------



## ITnerd

Best catchup day ever. Oh God, I laughed so hard it hurt me.

In the spirit of the thread - my Birthday gift to MYSELF. 4.5 type 17. 









My main purpose? Test the new sig.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I cut the tenons for my stand just as you described you do. I just took multi passes with the TS. I cleaned the blade marks when I trimmed them down with the shoulder plane. I sometimes use my RAS for tenons, sometimes put my Dado set in, sometimes all by hand. What ever I am in the mood for I guess.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## bandit571

After I have nibble most of the waste away, I step to the side of the saw ( Remember, I warned you about this) and, with the saw still running….

I move the piece back and forth towards the fence, by hand, no miter gauge is used. Just free-handed. I wait until all the sides are done, then go free-handing. Almost like Al going fishing for catfish by hand. I stand to the side…. that way IF the saw does bite a bit, the wood has a clear path to the back wall, and NOT through me. I do both ends, and all the sides of a piece in about the same time as getting out a plane, and setting it up. Tenons do NOT need to be smooth as a Baby's behind. A little roughness works as well. Seems to keep the glue IN the mortise, at least the ones i do.

Bidding on some bolts for a plane, and a couple block planes. Seems there are a pair out there, one is a 110 w/ a SW iron, the other is yet another 120. That would make THREE of those, if I win. Hmmm, about time to thin THAT herd a bit….


----------



## bandit571

random Tuesday shots….









one more? Paint and i just don't get along….









I warned you….


----------



## lysdexic

Bandit, what gives with the paint. It is like road kill. I dont want to look but I cant avert my eyes.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I have done that on the table saw and RAS before with tenons and rabbits. I once seen Norm do it on NYW and he explained what it was that he was doing. After I got the shoulder plane I just started using that to clean up any ridges.

IT- Congrats on the 4 1/2


----------



## bandit571

The before, with the old red paint…









And the "B" side, with the new red paint









Grandson has already claimed as his….


----------



## donwilwol

if you guys want to follow the red block plane I posted earlier.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40878


----------



## bandit571

I might have some red paint left over….

Don't know a lot about sargent block planes. You might check over at Horizontal Mikes little Sargent Planes website…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Talking about Sargent Planes
I do think the VBMs are very well made and would like to have a few.

Arlin


----------



## Bertha

You'll enjoy that more than a sleep over w/ Brandon.
.
Possibly, but definitely not certainly.
.
JGM, do I look like Steve Jobs? OK, bad example. Do I look like I'm made of money? That thing just looks expensive. I've got some nice marking wheels, just none with two blades. I should break down and buy the full long Drake set. $250, though.
.
http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/dept/CGD/item/MS-TITEMARK.XX/Tite-Mark_Marking_Gauges
.
I mean, I really shouldn't complain when using power tools. Cut it with the tenon jig, flip it, trim it. Transfer to the mortise piece and hollow chisel it. Trim to fit with shoulder. I just don't really enjoy it. I might with a really fancy mortise gauge, though

Edit: the double blade set isn't actually too bad if you've already got a TiteMark:
Set of all 4 double bevel mortise blades ($78.95) In Stock


----------



## bandit571

I seem to recall that this little plane was a Sargent made plane..









Sold as a Sears Craftsman. A #3 sized cutter, but the length is just about 10" long. Tunes up real nice…









Might look around, they run a might cheaper than the VBMs do….


----------



## Bertha

Here's an excellent treatise by (gasp) The Swartz. I really liked this column. 
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/vintage-planes-clues-to-sidestepping-crap


----------



## thedude50

I like my trial1 set from Joseph Marples. It has a combo marking gauge and a full set of squares they are simple but accurate and are made to a high standard. Lovely rosewood and brass inlays. I bet you could get the whole set for the price of a bct marking gauge. I don't think the Gauge could be more accurate after all The Marples has been doing it for close to 400 years and they have a touch of historical class.

For mortice and tenons that are quick and accurate I use the Woodrat. It is the most accurate tool I have found for cutting mortice and tenon joints quickly and easily.Every time I think I am done writing the review on the Woodrat they add another cool attachment that makes it do more things. The one thing I love most about the Woodrat is that it does every single job very well. I don't think it can be touched for versatility and accuracy. 
A big plus for small shops is that it has a small footprint. They just sent me the new Pathfinder jig and I am reading on how to set it up and use it. Its a real gem.


----------



## ITnerd

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40772

Get on it, fellas… Bring her home to our family.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris

I already told him I could use the plane but not collect it and give me a price.


----------



## bhog

Thanks for the laughs guys,really needed it ,today absolutely throated.And yes I am retarted strong.

Dan I usually cut the mortices at the top of the legs on the t.s. also.Then clean them up with a few chops with a chisel and a router plane.Will save you alot of time man.I set my dado stack up to whatever thickness tenon I need then do all of it with the same setup.I usually drill out then chop the mortices in the field.

I have an old mortice marking gauge like that rosewood one-not sure if its a stanley or not.Al if you have a LV wheel you can add on the second wheel.

Nerd nice 4 1/2.


----------



## JGM0658

JGM, do I look like Steve Jobs? OK, bad example.

Yeah bad example, you can afford a Porsche, you can afford the marking gauge. Putting those little wheels on the tite mark or the LV gauge is a pita and very inaccurate. It is what I started with and was frustrated with it. One thing you know BCT makes quality stuff that is dead accurate.


----------



## bhog

For Scott.


----------



## starringemma

*Emma - all this talk about which planes you need or should start with - what do you plan on making? *

At this point I just want to restore some and display them on a pedestal wrapped in felt under a glass dome. I like the way these planes have been brought back to life and in many cases better than they were when they were new. If I ever need a plane for planning something I'll buy one at Wal-Mart.


----------



## lysdexic

Emma wrote: " If I ever need a plane for planning something I'll buy one at Wal-Mart." Do you know what your are saying? :^)


----------



## starringemma

*Don W.* Next question is do you want the #5 sharpened with a camber for a jack plane, or left square like a smoother. The #5s all came square, but its really a jack plane.

I'd like it the way it was in original condition. Payment should come in on the 25th under my friend Becca C###n or my uncle John B##n in paypal.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

...things are not as they seem …


----------



## starringemma

*lysdexic:* Emma wrote: " If I ever need a plane for planning something I'll buy one at Wal-Mart." Do you know what your are saying? :^)
I was saying that:

I do not like green eggs and ham.

I would not like them here or there.

I would not like them any where.

I would not eat them in a box.

I would not eat them with a fox.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Smitty

Aint that the truth.


----------



## ShaneA

Cryptic…


----------



## mochoa

For the record I don't yet have a 5 1/2 but talking to Don about fixing that situation. ;-) Watching Charlesworth is making me want one. I will set it up as a smoother and try it out. I like the no. 5 length but I always thought it needed to be wider for it to look right proportionally. The 5 1/2 is a handsome looking plane.

I tried several M&T methods on my workbench. The one that worked the best for me was to use the router w edge guide for the M's and tenon saw for the T's. The tenons on the band saw worked to but could be slightly inaccurate. The handsaw in the gauge line was much better. I might cut the shoulders on the table saw depending on how I'm feeling.

That's was actually enjoyable as long as the router has dust collection. Drilling out on the drillpress and squaring w chisel is not fun an leaves to much room for error. A lot of test fitting and by the time you get it to fit its too lose.

I don't have a mortise gauge yet so I use two regular gauges (wheel, and cutting gauge), one for each side of the mortise. This is pretty easy if you don't have an offset to the tenon and it will be flush to the other parts.

I don't think chopping a mortise by hand will ever be an option for me. To the kids and the neighbors a machine running sounds like a humming sound in the distance, but a chopping sound will keep you awake.

If you're a big fan of craftsman style furniture like BrandonW, you need a hollow chisel mortiser.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mauricio

I liked using the 5 1/2 because of the width and the weight because you do not have to push down as hard. The Bedrock 605 1/2 is just the same but a little heavier

Arlin


----------



## lysdexic

I really need to give my 5 1/2 some love. After its eBay acquisition, it has just sat upon the shelf. Still, I will fettle as a smoother based on these comments.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's what the #4 1/2 is for…


----------



## starringemma

Is there a Plane collectors book that has been published? Or maybe a price guild or manual on the prices, makes and models of planes?

Or flash cards for learning about types of planes


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, I know what your saying, that one is on the list two.

Its just this Charlseworth DVD that has me thinking a little differently. He actually drives me a little crazy with his snobby accent. Mind you, I'm not saying that all British accents sound snobby. Most don't. Much respect to Andy and Paul Sellers and the like. I love you guys. It's just his accent in particular that rubs me wrong, strikes me as elitist. Kind of like Thurston Howell the Third for Gilligan's Island. That and the harp music in-between segments, it's a little to much.

That said, I recommend his videos, it's a very different take on things. He uses his 5 1/2 as a jointer and smoother. He doesn't do much thickening or heavy stock removal though, he uses machines for that. 
He even uses the #5 1/2 to flatten his workbench.

I haven't watched all his videos, I'm just up to #2 of the series. He uses the longer bed to intentionally create a hollow in all his surfaces of only about 2mil. He claims that helps him get more accurate layouts than if he was to shoot for dead flat. Just an interesting difference in approach.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan1.htm


----------



## LukieB

Emma, There's a couple of older price guide/info books that are out there, but out of print and expensive. I think maybe Don W has one of them.

Wahoo's link above is an excellent Stanley plane resource, no talk of prices though.

There's a book called "The handplane book" by Garrett Hack that you could probably find a your local library, no prices there either but it's got a lot of general plane info, probably a good place to start
http://www.garretthack.com/books.aspx


----------



## thedude50

Emma Patrick's blood and gore is the best place to learn about planes I have both of the out of print price guides but the best way to get todays selling price is to look on ebay you have to use the closed auctions on fleabay you use the advanced search options and click on see closed items. prices are down about 10% this past week so its a good time to buy


----------



## donwilwol

Emma

Look here for some resources
http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24092

I have bought several books. I just ordered SARGENT PLANE BOOK D. Heckel IDENT & VALUE GUIDE"" but the best one I like so far is Murlands Antique Tool Value Guide. They can be found in abundance on ebay.

Antique TraderTools Price Guide is good for the pictures, but it not a very good guide. Its hard to find stuff in it. It doesn't list buy any rhyme or reason.

I also have an Ohio Tools catolog reprint which is good for Ohio tools.

I started Sargent Hand Planes by the number-with pictures which I believe is the most complete set of pictures for Sargent tools on the web, but its got a ways to go.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html is still my most used resource.


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, the plane now have your name on them. The one last question, did you want me to sand blast the 2 for you, or did you want to strip them yourself? The guys can tell you how much fun stripping them is if you don't have the equipment.


----------



## bhog

No love for the vintage brewski?Jeez….I found it yesterday and first thought was ,gotta post this for Scott.Found it with a small deep cobalt bottle.


----------



## donwilwol

do any one of you guys have a Sargent (early would be nice, but not being fussy) 1 5/8" block plane iron with the on board lat adjustment you'd be willing to part with?


----------



## donwilwol

working backwards to catch up.

Emma wrote
At this point I just want to restore some and display them on a pedestal wrapped in felt under a glass dome. I like the way these planes have been brought back to life and in many cases better than they were when they were new. If I ever need a plane for planning something I'll buy one at Wal-Mart.

Emma, your starting backwards from most of use around here. Most of use found it hard to accept we might be *collectors*. But restoring these things is a lot of fun. I think Stanley added some addicting qualities to the metal and we're breathing it as we create rust dust.

Brandon, there is no place drinking in a shop….......I actually had a hard time typing that. I was laughing to hard, but it is morning here, so, maybe some truth. I see its extra dry and light, so maybe its ok.


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon, I really enjoyed the Lager pic. I wanted to give you a "back atchya" but I was empty handed. Interesting find. Also interesting and a unforeseen consequence of this addiction, is a change in my wife. She was never enthused by antiques but as I drug her through antique malls and flea markets she developed an affinity for old bottles. Who'd a thunk.


----------



## donwilwol

that's funny Scott. My story is just the opposite. I started buying old tools because my wife kept dragging me to antique shops.


----------



## dbray45

Don - good stuff on the Sargents. I was looking at your pics of the 407. The one I have is a little different. The adjustment knob is different - older. Looks like I am going to have to take some pictures of mine and post them.


----------



## Bertha

Emma, do you know Moment? Y'all two would get along great together. Look him up. He's a cool guy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, my block is a 5607! Very cool, Don!


----------



## donwilwol

the 5607 is on my want list.


----------



## Bertha

I don't have space in my brain for the non-Stanley plane numbers


----------



## dbray45

I don't much either but this was an anomaly $60 in pretty good condition. I have a Union plane - don't know what size it is, home version of a plane, a Record or two, and some LeeValley.

I don't worry much about their #, if it works for what I need, we are good.


----------



## lysdexic

^ What Al said.


----------



## RGtools

My two cents on the mortise thing. Al, get the Tite-Mark, if you don't have one already, I have messed around with a few gauges and nothing compares. They have mortising wheels at common sizes that make layout a hell of a lot easier too. I also own a 77 marking gauge which is also good, but does not mark as cleanly as the Tite-Mark.


----------



## lysdexic

Ryan, I have a Tite Mark and really like it. However, to do mortising layout you have to put those little wheels on. It looks like a pain. Is this true?

Has anyone here tried the Veritas, Tite Mark look alike mortising gauge?


----------



## waho6o9

Don't purchase the shop fox mortising marking gauge, it's a piece of junk.
The stupid wheel doesn't stay put.
Shop Fox D2822 Wheel Marking Gauge


----------



## Bertha

Scott, I think that Veritas has a lot going for it. I'm considering it. Like you, I have a TiteMark, the short one. It looks like you have to set the mortising wheel with a Allen wrench tap. Have I ever mentioned that I friggin despise Allen wrench taps? Well I do.
.
So far, I think the Veritas is winning in terms of functionality. There's that pesky appearance thing again, though.


----------



## Dcase

Some random scenes from the shop taken last night…

Chamfering the edges of the legs of the table I am working on. 









First glue up










And here is a shot of my shop from the outside…


----------



## Bertha

*It is not our job [the Supreme Court's job, lol] to protect the people from the consequences of their political choices*

Simply incredible.

http://www.lifehealthpro.com/2012/08/21/5th-circuit-throws-out-ppaca-medicare-pay-suit

Anyhoo,


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, I sort of like that #72… Bit expensive for me though, I think.

-

Nice shots there Al, what are you up to?


----------



## Bertha

Mos, those are old pics from my cherry nightstand build. I just wanted to see some shavings.

Seven stools in a row thread
I just couldn't resist


----------



## Dcase

Al, sweet pics. Is that an early type #45? It looks diff… Almost like you stripped all the nickel off?


----------



## Bertha

Nice shop, Dan; it's much bigger than I imagined. That chamfer is sweet.


----------



## Mosquito

I just came across the Veritas Nx60 Premium Block for the first time… I can't decide if I like it or not


----------



## Dcase

Mos, it was a bit expensive for me as well but it was a present for myself.

Al, I have a pretty decent sized 2 stall garage, its deeper then an avg 2 stall. I would still like just a little more room though.


----------



## Dcase

I like the Nx60 blocks, at least I think they look pretty sweet. I wouldn't buy one though. For 300 dollars there are a lot of other planes on the list that would come first.


----------



## LukieB

Chris, I don't know about that new Veritas block plane either, it's kinda sexy, but wouldn't fit in with my collection.

That 72 would fit right in though, very cool Dan

*
It is not our job [the Supreme Court's job, lol] to protect the people from the consequences of their political choices*

Seriously? WTF?


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I did strip all the nickel off! It took some doing, too
Y'all can keep the Nx60. Makes my eyes hurt.
.









.









.

Lukie, no kidding, right? I got that off lysdexic's sig.


----------



## mochoa

Sweet pics Dan, that veritas block looks like a golf club head, but I could get used to it. I bet it takes nice end grain shavings.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Heh, it does bring thoughts of golf to me too Mauricio.


----------



## Johnnyblot

This is my WoodRat- it makes for a good shelf. (in the words of Forrest Gump, "That's all I've got to say about that." 









Cheers
John


----------



## Bertha

You ought to sell that rat, John. You could probably buy TWO shelves with the proceeds


----------



## jusfine

I use the Veritas marking guage, it works well, the little wheels cut the fibres nicely, and it tracks very well.

Also have the Rob Cosman guage (overdid it when at the seminar), but haven't used it yet.

Have a new really old Marples rosewood guage in the box if anyone is interested…


----------



## Bertha

I might be interested in that Marples, Jusfine.


----------



## waho6o9

The Nx60 rocks and I bet it works well.

The WoodRat is an ingenious device.


----------



## lysdexic

I have had to defend my Veritas Dx-60 before. It was the second plane that I bought and like most Veritas planes, it works flawlessly.

I agree the NX-60 and its price tag are luxurious. The cool thing is it will never rust.


----------



## Dcase

This pic is for Jay.. He wanted to see some shavings..


----------



## Bertha

Waho, me and you are on different pages. I think the Nx60 is quite possibly the ugliest plane I've ever seen in my life. And I've seen some friggin ugly planes between Don, Smitty, Bandit, and Dan, lol.


----------



## Bertha

^and now Scott.


----------



## lysdexic

Now you just wait a dad-gum minute there mister. You can say what you want about my sister, my wife, and even my ill mama. But dont go callin' my planes ugly. Thats just aint rite. I am a fixin' to whoop yur ass boy.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## lysdexic

I used my Dx-60 to make this…....


----------



## Brit

I'm offering 6:1 on Scott. Any takers?


----------



## Mosquito

I'll wager my Buck Bro's #4 Andy…


----------



## bandit571

Gearing up for that Challenge Plane. I have a low knob, and a tote (Union) And just won a few stanley bolts for handles. Cleared out the last of the saw refurbs. Just waiting on the item to show up at the door.

As for that UGLY block plane, yep it look more like a shoe for Robo-cop, than a handplane. Although, I do like them shiny…..









@ $16 a piece, I could buy a LOT of these, for $300…...


----------



## mochoa

Scott made a wooden Pikachu? LOL! (scarry, spellchecker knows how to spell pikachu but not Smitty)


----------



## chrisstef

Ill be rooting for a camel clutch, a figure 4 leg lock, and possibly a suplex or 2. Culminating with a Hogan leg drop. OOOHHHHH YEAAAAA BROTHER!

To all the Hulkamaniacs out there keep saying your prayers and eatin your vitamins.


----------



## bandit571

For the above "Match", I suggest a new song by Alice Cooper…...."I'll bite your face off"

Been watching a live version of the song, with a certain female guitarist featured on it.

"I'll bite your face off! ( you mean old man) I'll bite your face off! ( you know that i can)......"

Let's see, we've had TWO female visitors to this thing some of us call home, and the next thing that happens? A Lover's Quarrel breaks out over a piece of cast metal…..

Next thing you know, ol'Chipmunk will be showing up…......


----------



## chrisstef

A pre-match bump of bath salts is a must for any face chewing fiasco.


----------



## ArlinEastman

lysdexic

I have the double Veritas tool. It was given to me by Mr. Lee himself. I think it is a truly wonderful tool to use and so so easy to use, calabrite, and move.

Arlin


----------



## Dcase

"Suplex him, give him the camel clutch, break his back and then make him humble old country way"


----------



## ArlinEastman

Between lysdexic and Al
I do not think anything will happen, He will see Als planes and then it will be weeks before their wifes will see them. Then when they come out of the shed they will be ready to spend thousands on more planes 

Arlin


----------



## lysdexic

Arlin, going into Al's shed and not being seen for weeks is PROFOUNDLY disturbing to me.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Guess you are not going to see him now  lol


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Arlin *lol

But will their wives miss them?


----------



## chrisstef

Love it Dan! Funny story .. my younger brother does some refereeing of independent wrestling promotions around new england and last month was in Las Vegas with the iron sheik among others. Talk about an interesting bunch.


----------



## Dcase

Chris, I will follow with another funny story, I myself was involved with independent wrestling for about 8 years as a wrestler. I got out of it just before my 3rd son was born because the traveling was keeping me away from my kids and getting hard on me. I wrestled in the Mid-West area (MI,IL,OH,IN,WI,IA)... I don't know how long your brother has been involved but if he was around when I was and familiar with the places here in the Mid-West we might know each other? Thats funny


----------



## waho6o9

@ Bertha. That's what different pages are for my friend. LOL


----------



## chrisstef

Thats is real funny, he a bit on the younger side, hes 28 but has been involved with wrestling for as long as i can remember. He knew a lot of guys at ECW when they were around. Hes curretnly trying to get re-employed with WWE here in CT but havin a tough time gettin back in the door. He's got that crazy side to him where he can create the personas and do all the acting. His best persona ever created …. "Muscles Marinara" dude came out with a big sauce pot n a spoon and his finishing move would put the pot over the opponents head and drop kick the crap out of him. I bet you guys know a ton of the same people … very funny .. small world.


----------



## mochoa

Ha ha ha, Dan, we need pictures of you in your wrestling days!


----------



## chrisstef

UNITARD UNITARD UNITARD!!


----------



## Bertha

Arlin, going into Al's shed and not being seen for weeks is PROFOUNDLY disturbing to me.
.
What happens in the shed, stays in the shed.
.








.


----------



## Bertha

"Muscles Marinara" dude came out with a big sauce pot n a spoon and his finishing move would put the pot over the opponents head and drop kick the crap out of him.
.
It just doesn't get any better than that stuff.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I posted a picture of me wrestling "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka on this thread a long time ago. (The topic of me being a wrestler came up once before) I don't think I want to post any more though.

I will post this though.. Here is a toy wrestling ring that I made for my boys. I would buy them the cheap plastic ones at the store and they would always break a week after I got one. I made this one strong enough to survive almost anything my boys could throw at it. Lol


----------



## chrisstef

Wow do i have fond memories of that set up, sans what appears to be Bret Hart and the Undertaker. I was more of a Junkyard Dog and George "The Animal" Steele kinda guy. The Killer Bee's, LOD, and Demolition were pretty bad ass too. Im glad to see your boys didnt turn out like me and my brother beating each other with the old rubber wrestling figurines.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I love you guys and gals, you always have me laughing and holding my ribs, No not the BBQ ones.

Arlin


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, I stopped watching back when The Junkyard Dog (JYD!) was around, he was my favorite.


----------



## Mosquito

For the record, Dan's pic was on page 59 ;-)

I know next to nothing about wrestling… I wasn't ever really into it.


----------



## Bertha

For the record, Dan's pic was on page 59 ;-)-Mos
.
That's what you call longevity, brother.
.
No not the BBQ ones-Arlin
.
A mobile kitchen opened up on the corner beside my office. "Dem Bruthas" mobile kitchen. It's a sketchy venture, but if you're armed, some of the best food in town can be had there. The ribs are probably their best seller. 
.
My tongue/groove plane still hasn't arrived. I've got a weird Amazon story for y'all. I ordered my treehugging/feminist sister the best camping seat ever. I also ordered her a water bottle for her camelback. She thanked me and all was well. Then I realized that she never got the chair from Amazon. I checked my account and it was never sent (?). I added the water bottle as one of those little checkout teasers, so I have no idea what happened. 
.
I ended up being that brother that skimped on a birthday. Don't be that brother. Check your Amazon order carefully. Don't be that brother. Be Dem Bruthas.


----------



## Bertha

.
When I look at this pic, I imagine it's Andy.


----------



## Bertha

Lysdexic used to wrestle. They called him the "blue bandit". He had a signature move as well.
.


----------



## DaddyZ

I don't know Al it looks like he got you pinned right where he wants you…  HAHAHAHAHA

I'm Sorry you know that had to hurt…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Friggn' Al.


----------



## Johnnyblot

5 number 5 1/2's









You gotta luv em-

Mauricio wrote- *... Charlseworth…. He actually drives me a little crazy with his snobby accent. Mind you, I'm not saying that all British accents sound snobby. Most don't. Much respect to Andy and Paul Sellers and the like. I love you guys. It's just his accent in particular that rubs me wrong, strikes me as elitist.*

This did make me smile! if I could just explain for a minute- David Charlesworth is what you [we] might call 'posh' he has what we [English] would call a 'Home Counties' accent, the type that would not be out of place at the dinner table with the Queen. On the face of it he might sound 'Elitist or Snobby'. I myself hail from Northumberland, North East of England. A coal mining area. You could not get further apart.

In September 2009, I took the 12 week Long Course with David Charlesworth [living in a static caravan [trailer] in Hartland , Devon near David's workshop. There were times when David obviously didn't understand my accent and I'd have to speak proper!  
I would not have missed it for the world.

I can only say that the guy is an exceptional tutor and mentor, albeit quite unassuming in person. His methods and techniques work.

Cheers,
John.


----------



## lysdexic

I had to go check page 59 because I didn't remember that pic. Although I didn't post here until about 13,000 posts ago, I have read almost all. Still, after a found Dan's pic I started just reading along…..

There is some great stuff in this thread. It is fun to read along. Then I looked up and over an hour had past. What a time sink.


----------



## lysdexic

Funny you post that move Al because it has been adopted in pro wrestling but in a slightly different form….


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ArlinEastman

hahahahaha

Al I just love the last picture and caption. Is it true? lol  Post #17795

I type way to slow
Arlin


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, I go to work for the day and come back to realize Al's shed is a scary place and Dan was a wrastler. I have been around for about 14,000 posts and somehow this awesome tidbit escaped me. I am not sure how to get to page 59, but now I gotta see.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Funny, went back to see page 49, got distracted. DaddyZ had post 2,000 at the time, now it's post 1,953 or so. Someone's been purged, and their entries here are gone.


----------



## TechRedneck

I've been following this thread since it started, it's really picked up lately! Part of my daily woodworking fix.

Since I got the iPad typing is a PITA, but makes it nice sitting in the easy chair watching the news on the TV. Lately the news sux and LJ's is better!

I had so much work around the property this summer, the shop had to wait. Since starting on this thread I've gone from one Fulton #4 to a family of 14 planes, still looking for a #7 or #8. Now you guys have me stopping at yard sales and antique stores. Had to build a hand tool bench to use them properly.

Brit then has me restoring saws and Al had to go and start that chisel thread…. Now Don has me thinking about a blasting booth.

Thanks all for your help and entertainment. This thread has really turned into a long learning experience and is just as addictive as the hand tools discussed.


----------



## starringemma

*Don W:*
The one last question, did you want me to sand blast the 2 for you, or did you want to strip them yourself?

I'd like to strip them myself. If I want to restore old planes I'm going to have to do it myself. I don't think stripping a plan can get so messed up that it can't be fixed… Thanks for this opportunity Don W.


----------



## starringemma

Thank you everyone who helped me find resources on books on planes. Thank you Don W. for all your help and Bertha for your awesome topic!


----------



## Bertha

DaddyZ, that wasn't so much of a pin as it was a flaccid welcoming. I knew lysdexic was about to spring his signature; that's why I dropped my briefs. Gotta sell tickets, right?
.
So much goodness here today. I needed it after a long day of working the brass pole. I got $56 in ones, though. U.S. currency, baby. Victory for me!
.
On the English, I would never have learned about discrepancies in local dialect were it not for this thread. I know a thing about the English: Samuel Smith's Museum Ale. That's all I really need to know. Good luck topping that, U.S. microbrews. We do have Justin Bieber, though; let's call it a draw. 
.
Dan instantly endeared me with that wrestling post way back. I saved it (like I saved Andy's kitchen karma pose) in the event that I'd need it, lol. 
.
Tech, I hope all is well with you, my friend. I've got excuses galore why I haven't met up with you in real life; the most recent of which is a bum leg. It'll happen, my country friend.
.
Blasting booth: the dream. Unless I put it in a guest room, I'll have to wait for a bigger shop, lol.
.
Emma- I'd like to strip them myself.
.
I couldn't agree more. Pokemon comes to mind once again (furf*). I also like my planes big (bearcub). I also use this thread to keep pacified (adult baby) [these comments are to attract Moment]. 
.
I don't think you can ruin a user with a stripper. You can ruin your life if you don't keep her in check, though. Keep in mind, though, that chemical strippers are nasty and the gel ones I use lift the Japanning (which you've already googled, per above). Let me make a pitch for electrolysis: all you need is a basin, water of course, some metal rods, a cheap battery charger, and some washing soda. I've tried all the methods and this is my favorite. This, and a brass brush wheel. I've left metal in the tank for a week without deleterious effect. This may speak to you if you're a procrastinator like me. 
.
If you're on top of things (like Dan), get some Evaporust. I just end up wasting it.
.
Your Force is strong, Emma.


----------



## donwilwol

but Al, electrolysis is great for rust, but it won't remove japanning (well unless there's rust under it) and you really shouldn't paint over japanning. Evapo rust wont touch the japanning either.

I do agree its the coolest way to get rid of rust though.

I'm ok leaving it Emma and I understand wanting to do it yourself. I just know its a pain.

Al you sound exceptionally ''Al'' today. Did you take extra pain med's again?


----------



## donwilwol

Here's a question for you guys. Do you still have the first plane you restored. Mine was a #4. To be honest, I don't know if I still have it or not. Age, drinking, stripper, (the paint kind) has taken its toll.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Lets not all get into stripping OK and no pictures lol

Arlin


----------



## Bertha

Don, I only took pain meds for 2 weeks after my surgery on June 13 and my stupid MD skimped on me at that. He's of the tough-it-out mindset and I thank him (in retrospect) for that. Still, it was like taking high-dose Immodium AD for 2 weeks. There's a rebound effect when you come of them that I won't get into here. 
.
Don, exactly! I like electrolysis because it removes the rust and lets me take a look at what I've got before I commit (strip the nickel, strip the Japanning, etc.). Purists divert your gaze, but I prefer to strip planes to the metal. I've got a few that I didn't have the stones to touch (good Japanning) but if it started out without it, whatever's there is gone. I imagine a blaster like yourself can relate. BTW, do you use hulls or sand for your assault? Have you tinkered with soda?
.
Edit: Emma, you can't go wrong with Don Yoda, but I applaud your stance.


----------



## ShaneA

I still have mine a SW #5. I have never sold a plane before. Hate to sell stuff, kinda painful…but I have a good 10 or 12 I could (should) part with and re allocate some plane funds. I think I want a Veritas router and maybe one of those skew rabbits.


----------



## Bertha

Don, in response, I don't have my first plane (late #4; blue, etc.). I almost gave them up. My second, however, was a #7 which saved the day/nucleated the disease. Still have my second one, that's for damn sure.


----------



## starringemma

*Bertha:*
electrolysis: all you need is a basin, water of course, some metal rods, a cheap battery charger, and some washing soda.

How is this done?


----------



## chrisstef

My first was my grandfathers 60 1/2 i still and always will keep that one around. Its missing the lock on the cap and one cheek is chipped but its things like that that keep things in perspective for me. Much like myself, it aint gotta be pretty but its gonna work.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Boy, am I gald I do not have to be pretty to work. I should have tried working years ago if I knew that. lol
Arlin


----------



## bhog

Dang you guys were busy today.

The Scott signature move and cop from Pulp Fiction had me busting up.

And Chrisstef only people that say bump of something have done bumps of something.Sinner.

My first plane restore was a 110 and still have it.Still use it actually,have it set to kinda hog and it does well.


----------



## ShaneA

I think I have a question for the experts…on my last projects I tried to take my galootness to the next level, or level 1, if you will. This was the first time I had used hand saws on a project, I omitted the power HC mortiser for good old fashion chisel work. Lots of chisel work. Fair amount of planing too.

My question, or concern seems to be that when I am planing, I can be turning out some fine shavings and leaving behind a better surface than my ROS can leave, but every so often I get some tear out. The mohagony I was working with was ribboned and the grain seemed to change directions frequently, I am not sure if that is what gives it the ribbon effect. But when it would catch, or tear out, it was devistating. A 1/16 -1/32 gouge is not cool. So I wasnt really able to achieve the level of smoothness I desired, and ended up having to do a lot of sanding. Is this a sharpening issue? User error? Nature of the beast, all of the above. I would like to get away from sanding, but either tracks or small tear out seem to keep the sandpaper at arms reach. Any words of wisdom out there? Tear out is not my friend. That is why I am always scared to plane something I am closing in on completion. Just dont trust it enough yet.


----------



## Mosquito

I'll be waiting for the answers on this one… I've been thinking about trying to acquire a high angle smoother because of this. A scraper plane would be a thing to behold as well… Oh money…. you elusive mistress.


----------



## LukieB

Emma, this is the blog that helped me get mine setup http://lumberjocks.com/David/blog/2191


----------



## TechRedneck

Shane

I had the same issues with some figured cherry. At first sign of tear out I switch to my Veratas low angle block with a sharp blade and close up the mouth. I also broke down and purchased a good burnisher and spent several hours learning how to sharpen a card scraper. One of those flat fridge magnets cut to size keeps the heat off your fingers.

A finely tuned scraper can really take shavings on the tough sections of a board. It is worth the effort.

A scraper plane is on my list however. I have a Wood River #80 but it is basically crap and dedicated to glue removal.


----------



## stonedlion

+1 For electrolysis, I learned how to do it from the various blogs here on LJ's. It's inexpensive and works great.


----------



## waho6o9

Great questions Shane. I'll be awaiting the answers as well.

Funny thing is, I was using a joiner plane and received no tear out, but when I 
used other bench planes some tear out occurred and I couldn't figure it out.
Oops.
I was flattening a maple butcher block, learning the different planes and having fun.
I'm going to keep at it, and sharpen everything wicked sharp with my 
new water stones, as I think it's imperative to have razor sharp blades.


----------



## waho6o9

http://lumberjocks.com/PG_Zac/blog/15364

Here's one on electrolysis.


----------



## lysdexic

I have had the same observation with less tear out using a jointer.

Shane - I think your answer lies in the card scraper or a high angled smoother. My tear out has diminished significantly since using a 4 1/2 with 50 degree frog. In fact, I haven't had any tear out. The finish definitely roughens going against the grain but I never experienced those 1/32" chunks that really piss you off. Also, if I put a fresh edge on the iron it almost doesn't matter.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, You have sold a plane before, you sold one to me  Unless I got you mixed up with someone and if thats the case I am really loosing my memory.

As for the Mahogany, I have had the same problem with tear out when using Mahogany. Its really hard to tell what way the grain is going sometimes. Did you try using a low angle block on it at all? What I do is just set my smoother to take as fine as a cut as I can and then push the plane nice and slow, if I start to feel the blade dig in when the grain changes I just stop pull the plane back and hit that area in the other direction.

To strip the Japanning off the planes I use the spray can stripper stuff. If you have never used it make very sure to wear safe gloves and don't get it on your skin. I have had it get on my skin a few times and it burns like crap.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Shane

On scraper planes I have the Stanley #11, #12 and #12 1/2. I just could not do without them. I have used burl very curly maple, Quilted Maple, and ribbined saple and it leaves the surface smooth as glass even around knots.

I also make scrappers blades burnished to 30* and 15* for differnt smoothnesses.

Hope this helps

I also have the stanley #80 and if tuned right it will make tabletops feel like glass

Arlin


----------



## lysdexic

Tracks - I have had success eliminating tracks by to doings these things:

-relieve/round off the corners of the iron with sand paper
-establish a micro-camber by honing extra strokes on the corners of the iron relative to the center
-really pay attention to the path of the plane. Instead of haphazardly smoothing the surface. I'll swipe the edge, move over but overlap, say a 1/3, swipe and move until I reach the other side.


----------



## lysdexic

Arlin - can you expound on how you achieve 30 to 15 different smoothness with scrapers?


----------



## ShaneA

I forgot about that 606 Dan….I am losing it. I have a card scraper, but I think it needs sharpened. Honestly, the sharpening of those doesnt seem too straight forward to me. That sounds like good advice Dan, I will try that backing off, changing directions, low angle. I just looked at the LV scraper plane, kind of cool (to me at least) does it have a beveled cutting edge? Seems like it said 45°, but I was thinking they were more or less jigs to hold a flat edged card scraper.


----------



## Dcase

The first plane I ever restored was a Shelton #14 (#5 size). I had only used a #4 prior to buying the Shelton and I remember the #5 feeling so big. Now that I have used the larger planes I cant imagine ever having a #5 feel like a massive plane but at one time I did. I did everything but repaint the Shelton. I still have it and its not one I would sell, mostly because its not worth anything anyway. Before I got my scrub plane I used the Shelton with a cambered iron… I hardly use it now but it does still get used from time to time.


----------



## WhoMe

my first restore was a stanley defiant that is probably a #4size that i inherited from my father in law. i basically cleaned it up, sharpened the blade and i have been using it since. eventually, i will restore everything but theknob and tote as the finish is that burgundy paint with the defiant name on the handle. which, to me, is the important part of the plane. then i restored the #6c and the early #18 block from the grandfather in law. all 3 of these have some personal value so they will never be sold. as for the planes i am buying and restoring, i will most likely not sell the first couple but after i start accumulating a collection, who knows.


----------



## ksSlim

For gnarly for quickly changing grains, I usually go to a scraper. When I've used a planer for thickness, even at high head speed and slower feed rates, I can still see "ripples" (DW735). High angle hand plane or scraper seems to work for me to finish the job.


----------



## thedude50

Shane I will answer your question with a question. If your sure your sharp and you can take whisper thin shavings and leave behind a glass finish the problem could be as simple as too open a throat. But it you plane wont take those thin shavings even in width and leave a glossy finish you could have the wrong angle on your iron. If the grain is tricky I use the 164 and once you have it sharp it is amazing. However Rob Cosman has planed some of the trickiest grain with the most basic set up. A 25 degree bevel and a slight micro bevel. He says the key is sharpness and having the mouth tight as you can get it . So is your iron really sharp? if not work on your method.

I was able to re joint the inner leg assembly today all the outer legs were removed very lucky to fix this with no problems. I corrected the layout error and remade the the outer leg assembly. I recut the 8 dovetail mortice's and will check the rails for fit in the morning. Then once finished with that I will reglue the leg assembly's into the two finished ends and then the base will be completed Then I will move on to the final steps. Photographs will come soon. Thanks for your support and interest in my builds


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, beside the links above, here is my blog on electrolysis, http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24180
and here is Al's, http://lumberjocks.com/Bertha/blog/23687

A note worth mentioning again, if you plan to buy a newer battery charger, I struggled with this a little(electrolysis). It always took to long so I never really bothered with it. Somewhere threw another conversation I mentioned I had a new battery charger and it didn't seem to work right for electrolysis. Another LJ suggested putting a battery inline between the charger and the vat. What a difference. I had a dead garden tractor battery so I stuck it inline. In just seconds an old rusty block plane created this reaction.

Shane, I still get tearout as well like you. For me its my impenitence, but I've learned for the lumber I use, (usually my own cut, stuff loggers throw away) I will need to switch between my 604, 62 and veritas scraper on some pieces. For a while this annoyed me, thinking it was me or my planes or my sharpening…..Now I just go with it. Now, I find myself even grabbing the different plane even before the tearout. In some of my crap, even the scraper doesn't work well, and I have to resort back to the cabinet scraper. That's usually around a big old gnarly knot, especially in red oak

Al, I've tried sand in the blaster that works ok, but I use black Beauty. I'm not sure baking soda would take japanning off. I should try it.


----------



## racerglen

Blades, blades..three #4's apart, 5 blades








the planes are the blue problem child, my dads and a 4-C I picked up in a 2nd hand shop years back









Nothing older than the 50's I think, but wonder about my thought process when I did the older 2 20 or so years back. Dad's ended up with a stanley rule and level blade with the 2 patent dates, and lurking in my blade stocks , a Canadian Sweetheart.









Still quite a way to go on getting them properly sharp, the old guy needed a rap from my 20 oz brass hammer to flatten the logo area (how the--do you get a dip THERE? )
Every one of them has an anoying back bevel, that I didn't create, but want gone before deciding on my own or not.
But I am getting near the micron and diamond paper stage


----------



## mochoa

Johnny, thanks for chiming in. None of our British friends responded to my post and I was concerned I had offended someone. Thanks for the education on the nuances of English culture, I really enjoy that exposure we get here on LJ. Hopefully now one listening has a Home Counties accent. ;-)

The guy definitely knows his stuff. I watched a Schwarz video and a Cosman video and they both talked about things they learned from Charsworth. So I said why am I watching these chumps videos, I should be watching Charlesworth. (Now I'm sure I've offended The Dude, sorry Dude). You were very fortunate to have gotten the chance to train with him. I liked his planing technique because it's so different from anything else I've seen. But I thought his sharpening technique was overly complicated for me. I look forward to watching the rest of the video series.

Don just dropped my #5 ½ in the mail, looking forward to trying it out. How do you have each of your 5 ½'s set up? I'm assuming they each serve a different purpose?


----------



## mochoa

Shane, I put a back 10 degree (more or less) bevel on my #4, set the chip breaker super close to the edge and keep the mouth very tight. With that I can now go over knots and not get any tearout, maybe a slight roughness but no tear out. And of course a sharp blade.

You know Schwarz watched that Japanese video about chip breakers and then did a little experiment with different angles on the chip breaker. He seems to prove that having a higher angle ground on the chip breaker has the same effect as having a higher angle frog.

Check out the blog, food for thought
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/more-experiments-with-chipbreakers


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I sharpen my 5 1/2 the same way I sharpen the majority of my irons. I don't put a camber on the iron I just dull the corners down a tad. I use mine for smoothing but I don't have it set to perform at the same level as say my 4 1/2. If I use the 5 1/2 for smoothing its always followed by my 4 or 4 1/2. So basically my 5 1/2 gets the smoothing started but I am not taking see through shavings with it.

Todays scene from the shop. This was taken last night. 









Got the legs for my table all glued up… I am just glad all the M&T joints went together and there were no major problems.


----------



## bandit571

THE Box arrived today:









Yep, U. G. L. Y. The front knob is toast, it is just falling apart. I THINK I have some extras, though..









Made up a batch of "Home Brew" ( don't ask, no lies that way)









Pink tub is from my stay in the Hospital last year. Got the bigger chunk on "Soak Cycle". I worked on the lever cap for a bit…









along with some of the small items..









Jury is still out on the iron and chip breaker,









I'll try to sharpen it back up, but…...


----------



## Mosquito

The table is starting to look good Dan. Even see some shavings this time!


----------



## JayT

Shavings!!!! I mainline cherry or maple or . . . . whatever, this addiction is wide ranging. Most recently, it was barnwood. Hope the lower class wood doesn't have bad side effects.

Good luck with that project, bandit. It will be interesting to see how it comes out.

Thread deviation. I found Al's new screw gun.


----------



## 33706

Bandit: I can understand the repurposing of a hospital basin, but gee, couldn't you have emptied it before putting your planes in it? Or are you working on a new rust-removing solution?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

PK - He said, "Don't ask," man!


----------



## 33706

Smitty: LOL, I missed that line! Heh.. Thanks!


----------



## LukieB

Heh, Heh, heh, potty humor, love it.


----------



## mochoa

JGM, does urine remove rust? Nah, I I'm pretty sure it causes it.


----------



## bandit571

Oh, Bandit didn't "go" in there. This stuff smells worse. Combo of PB Blaster, Citrius Mold Cleaner , soap powder, and a little MOGAS. Hey, I said, don't ask. I now have the frog adjuster screw out and cleaned up, the brass wheel is off and cleaned up. Lateral is freed up, and almost shiny. Working on the rest of the frog, and started on the base. YUCK! Just exactly WHERE was this Bailey #4c located at??? Found three patent dates, as well. Now, IF I can just get those old handle bolts out, I do have "new" ones on the way. Back later with more scary pictures…....


----------



## JGM0658

JGM, does urine remove rust? Nah, I I'm pretty sure it causes it.

LOL….strangely enough it sure does. But if you are putting out uric acid in those concentrations you need to drink more water and less beer..  and you probably have gout…...

What I find amazing is the amount Bandit used….he must have a bladder the size of a hot air balloon…


----------



## Mosquito

I'll be having a few planes to clean up here soon… a #4, #6, and #8… I'm thinking I WON'T hold it…


----------



## donwilwol

i'd recommend a bucket with a lid!!!


----------



## JGM0658

I'll be having a few planes to clean up here soon… a #4, #6, and #8… I'm thinking I WON'T hold it… 

For the 3 planes I am thinking you will need to hold a keg party….


----------



## Mosquito

JGM, that wouldn't help me any, seeing as how I don't drink…


----------



## donwilwol

Mosquito, I can drink for both of us, then p twice as much


----------



## chrisstef

Id be more than happy to drink your share Mos.


----------



## JGM0658

JGM, that wouldn't help me any, seeing as how I don't drink…

There is no rule that says it has to be *your* uric acid…. LOL


----------



## Mosquito

Woo! Kegger in MN! lol


----------



## JGM0658

Woo! Kegger in MN! lol

Hey Mos, you got the perfect excuse for it…. "but honey, I need to clean my planes!"


----------



## chrisstef

I aint wizzin on no bedrock.


----------



## Mosquito

Not married, so I'd just throw it when the girlfriend is working ;-) I have every other weekend 

I don't own any bedrocks Chrisstef, so you're good there


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ "I aint wizzin on no bedrock."
Especially this one, I hope:


----------



## ArlinEastman

Everytime I come here, there is another piece of the Funny Puzzle put together. We are a riot of laughs.

lysdexic

On the scrapper stock I have a DVD on how to do it, if you want to borrow it. But a little example after you make sure the card stick is square you sharpen the one side with a file at about a 45* angle. Then you use a burnisher on the oppasate side to make the edge bent to what ever angle you want.

The steaper the angle the more agressive it is and the lower the angle the less agressive it is and makes smoother passes.

Arlin


----------



## terryR

Mauricio, Thanks for posting those links to Schwarz's articles on chipbreakers!

Mine are constantly clogged with debris…looks like I'm the problem! 

-Iron too dull
-Too much iron exposed
-Chipbreaker not worked flat enough at the working end
-probably more reasons, too

I sure would like to see photos of how far you guys extend the iron past the 'breaker…and how you work your 'breakers, too! Now, a beveled chipbreaker??? Hang on…I'll have to find my calculator…
.


----------



## donwilwol

here is my lengthy answer Terry http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/30376


----------



## donwilwol

here is my lengthy answer Terry http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/30376


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don

How many answers did you want to give Terry? lol


----------



## TechRedneck

Some time ago I ran across a great video on scraper sharpening.

Just google the name below and the videos are a few links down.

William Ng

His ideas make sense and you can modify them. I use a flat file first, then go to the granite plate with 600 grit, sometimes I use waterstones like William. I found that clamping the scraper in the end vise instead of free handing with the burnisher is foolproof.

Once you spend some time with a card scraper and learn this simple tool you will get nice whispy shavings on tricky wood. It is ready for finish but I always give it a quick pass with 220 grit by hand to even out the surface prior to a sealer coat or finish.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks ***********************************

I forgot to put that into the Ho To also.
Arlin


----------



## terryR

My goodness, Don, that's such an awesome answer I feel I owe ya! 

Edit…I owe ya TWICE!


----------



## lysdexic

Terry - No kidding. Right?


----------



## donwilwol

I except cash, checks, or money orders


----------



## donwilwol

I except cash, checks, or money orders


----------



## bandit571

Progress Report: A little teaser, first….









I got most of the gunk removed today, Knob is toast. Got all but three bolts out. Two are just nibs, need a bolt extractor for them. The bolt under the frog that holds the adjustor plate, is also not going anywhere. Don't need to…

A look at some of the parts ( Momma, hide the kids)









again, with the frog..









and the base?









top view…









the sole…









good side, and the…









"better" side. One day so far…. One more teaser?









Ok, safe for the kids, again…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

WOW

What an awesome job


----------



## donwilwol

wow, now I'm impressed.


----------



## WhoMe

Oooo, a type 11 corrugated. With a 'v' logo blade. Drool…drool….
I can't tell but is that a #4? Great job so far. Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## bandit571

handles are just sitting there, awaiting bolts. Going to try to remove the broken bolts tomorrow, I hope. Did sharpen that iron, or tried to. Polished the back. There were three lousy pits right in the edge, grinder will be next up. The old low knob was splitting to pieces, I tried to at least save the brass bolt end, but it was a NO_GO. Old bolt snapped off right at it 's base. My better wire wheels are out at the Pole Barn Shop, I'll have to go out and pick them up. So far, everything has been done on the back porch bench. One 1/4 sheet sander, and a cordless drill were the power tools. As for that Whitch'sBrew ? Seems i have some Poison Ivy around the house…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

Do you think poison Oak will work the same.


----------



## SamuelP

Nice job bandit. You going tonpaint it??


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, it looks a heck of a lot better then it did. Nice work.

I spent the evening working on the table that I have been working on all week. I got the top and bottom shelf attached. A little detail work to do and it will be ready for finish. I sprayed it with some mineral spirits for the pic.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice Dan, your shop is so bright. Mine I can barely see, funny thing….a lot of things look better in the dark though. You know what I mean?


----------



## Mosquito

like me, Shane 

Looking good Dan, is that some figure in the front (to us) top piece?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random night pic:


----------



## thedude50

When you pick someone to learn from its for a lot of reasons. I choose to learn from Rob because I know who he has learned from and I think its is a good mix of woodworkers. I am also studying David Marks For finishing techniques. I have studied Allan Peters And David Charlsworth as well. While they are all masters they all do many of the same tasks differently. I have spent a great deal of time looking for ways to improve my woodworking. For me its about Layout accuracy and then execution of the task. I try like all the others to use methods I have been taught. and to avoid re creating the wheel. In this information age we are fortunate to be able to learn new ideas from several mentors. Out of all the people I have studied I like the way Rob teaches best. If you have not done so already you can view the current bench builds he is doing by going to this old workshop.com and click on robs banner add. You can get a free 30 day membership by clicking on the banner add. I think you all should at least get the free thirty days. And then if Rob is someone you would like to learn from after watching the videos you can upgrade your account. He can help you learn lots of skills to improve your accuracy in layout and in execution of tasks. I study someone till I think I am skilled to all their teachings and then I Look for someone that can help me with the things I feel need improvement. 
After I have all of robs skills under my belt I will be looking for a designer to teach me how to design my own projects With My own vision. I am not a good drawer so my sketches look like crap But now I have sketch up. I am learning how to design my ideas but I need more inspiration. And I need to work on my vision .


----------



## bhog

Dude Im not sure vision can be taught.

I work from plans alot with my day job and most things I will glance at a few times and work with what is there(foundation).Its the little details that you want to make sure you follow to a T.I rarely work from plans in the shop because I find it fun to design stuff,what I will do most of the time is do some rough sketching of say a table with a dimension of the top.I will then base everything else off of that.I will then draw details like how a corner will come together ,is there trim etc.And remember the drawings dont need to be artistic quality as long as you know what it is.

Some people use sketch up but I do most of it in my head with some on paper.I should also note that my computer skills are lacking so it would take me a yr to learn something like sketch up.


----------



## terryR

Bandit…the force is strong with you…that's a miracle restore already!!! 

Dan, that cherry table looks sweet…what sort of finish are you planning? That exact table is sorta high on my bucket list…sure wish I had the skills to knock out the M/T's as fast as you did…ahhhh…patience…

Sometimes living out here in 'paradise' kinda sucks (we live so far out in AL that our postman lives in TN)...been to town for more fencing supplies twice in two weeks…friggin auto parts store never has Ford black semi-gloss paint! Maybe I'll order some of that fancy japanning and try it out on a few worthy planes…Stanley 4 1/2, 5 1/2, 18…
.


----------



## dbray45

A teaser - some shavings - When this piece had a MC of around 20%, the shavings came off as one piece and easily, now that it is air dried down to 3%, its a little less forgiving.










Now the question - The best I have been able to determine, this is a Sargent 407. From other 407s, that I have found and pictures I have seen, the body thickness on this one is thinner and the casting is different from the other 407 that I bought for parts, the brass adjustment knob is different and the front knob is on this one is short. The lever cap had 407 on the back and there is nothing on the body to indicate who made it. The lateral adjustment has the stampings that have the Sargent patent dates but there are no pictures or drawings of a 407 like this one.

Any ideas??


----------



## donwilwol

I'm more of a self learner. I taught myself to be a carpenter/woodworker starting at about 15. Mid life decided to learn computers and taught myself to be an Engineer, so I typically never study one person. I don't want to follow anyone. That's not saying I don't learn from all these guys, I do, but there is very little I do exactly like any of them. Having entertainment skills doesn't make you a better woodworker, it just makes you a better entertainer. Being a great entertainer and a good woodworker still makes you only a good woodworker.

Terry, I know you live farther out than I do, but I've got a package that needs to be mailed ups, so I need to plan a trip around it. Verizon air card when you work on enterprise computer systems can be a bit of a hassle. But then I can step out onto my porch, with my coffee, in my underwear, and watch the wildlife.

Bandit, great job on that piece of rust. I still got the before pictures if you need them!!

Dan, whats up with the crocked shelf on the table? Niice looking table though.

TGIF!!!


----------



## donwilwol

David, if I had to guess, I would say its a fulton. They were made by sargent, sold by sears (i think) and had some Subtle differences, although I don't know what they are. I think that adjuster was one of them.


----------



## dbray45

All of the fultons I have found, the bodies had Fulton cast into it - this does not. Not saying it isn't, not sure at this moment.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice Record plane David. I bet she works real well. Kinda looks
brand new.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Dcase

Don, "whats up with the crocked shelf on the table?" Not sure I know what you mean by crocked?

Mos, There is a little figure in the cherry but not a lot.

Terry, I have not decided on a finish for the table yet but I will probably end up using tung oil.

Shane, the reason my shop seems so bright is because of the white walls. I painted all the walls with a semi gloss white paint so that it would reflect the light and make the shop bright. I do have a decent amount of light fixtures but if the walls were not white the shop would be a lot darker. I have one side of the shop that I have not painted yet and that side is a lot darker then the other sides.


----------



## LukieB

I have a Fulton that doesn't have anything cast into it, don't know if that helps.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, maybe if i actually typed Crooked, it would have helped. Is it tipped or maybe just the picture.

Al, your T&G machine?


----------



## chrisstef

Al, Is that plane so both you and Lysdexic can use it itogether n the shed? Nice specimen.


----------



## Bertha

Niiiiice, Christef. And yes.
.
I've wanted one of these for a long time. I plan to use it for the back of my linen press if I ever get back to it.


----------



## 33706

LukieB: I've got a few planes with cheezy foil labels stuck on the lever cap. Plenty more on eBay to see as well. I think they were designed to fall off with the first or second use in the shop. I'm sure that most, if not ALL 'generic' planes had an identifying label or sticker on them when they were on the dealer's shelf.


----------



## Dcase

Don, After I read your first comment I didn't know what crocked meant so I googled it. The word Crocked came up as a slang word for drunk or wasted. I thought maybe you were calling my table drunk 

I think its just the angle in which I took the picture. Everything came out level and square so it shouldn't be crooked at all.

Al, I always wondered how that T&G plane performed. Let us know.


----------



## donwilwol

David, here are some Fultons just like yours, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Fulton-Planer-/221113994627?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337b6bcd83#ht_500wt_1414

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-FULTON-number-8-WOOD-PLANE-COMPLETE-/260651940045?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb010f8cd#ht_500wt_1180


----------



## DaddyZ

Dbray - nice blue plane
Dan - Good looking table
Bandit - Very nice restore


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, I thought that was a crooked shelf too, too funny. And Bandit, you're doing a great job with that plane…


----------



## Bertha

Poor Dan's shelf. It's getting killed in here


----------



## racerglen

Hey..he did say he sprayed it with spirits (mineral)

;-))


----------



## lysdexic

That bottom shelf is quite an optical illusion. Beautiful table though.


----------



## Bertha

I always considered Dan more top shelf.

That's a very attractive table, Dan, even if the bottom shelf is crooked or crocked (joking). I measured the distance from the feet to the shelf with a post-it-note. It is indeed quite level. Freaking illusion though.


----------



## JayT

Nice table, Dan. Maybe your shelf isn't crocked, but the way work is going today, I think I need to be.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, the picture really makes it look lower on one side. I thought it was intentional for some reason, like a magazine holder or something. I knew you wouldn't post a picture (or build for that matter) something that far off by mistake. Just goes to show pictures can lie too.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, pictures can surely lie.
.


----------



## Mosquito

That is one hell of a top… wow. I don't like it. Too top heavy looking.


----------



## Dcase

I really think its the angle in which I took the photo but you guys got me wondering if something is off. I will have to check it when I get home.

Its possible that the top of the bottom shelf is not completely flush with the side stretchers so maybe thats whats causing it to look off. I was going to go in with my block plane and plane it flush with the sides. Here is another photo from a different view, if its off I don't see it. 









I will have to wait till I get home tonight to look at it close. Keep in mind its not completely finished yet. I still have to go in and do some fine detail work and its at this point I usually hide any mistakes that I have made. I always make mistakes.

Al, Yes, I am def a top shelf guy… Its funny because I had the impression that you were more of a bottom shelf guy.


----------



## Bertha

*bottom shelf is not completely flush with the side stretchers.*
.
That's exactly what's going on, Dan. I measured it on my monitor, lol.
.
*I had the impression that you were more of a bottom shelf guy.*
.
have it your way, Dan; you on top and me on bottom


----------



## Mosquito

I'm guessing the crookedness was a result of the distance between table and camera, and the resulting difference in angle between the top and bottom shelves and the camera. When I was taking pictures of some of my stuff it would take me several camera positions to get a shot I was happy with so whatever I was taking a picture of didn't look like I made it drunk.


----------



## Bertha

Edit above: that got me thinking. Back when I was a drinker, I mostly drank Seagrams gin and Natural Light. Rotgut. You pretty much nailed that one


----------



## Dcase

After looking close at the pic I just posted I think the back of the shelf (closest to the wall) sits a little higher then the stretchers. I will fix that by just going in with my block plane and knocking it down so its all flush. I am almost positive its sitting in there square though.


----------



## chrisstef

Im leavin this one alone. It would get crude and very unfmaily friendly quick lol.

Dan, i scaled it off in 1/16th and it is indeed level. I got my engineers scale to prove it. Optical Illusion.

BTW: Your shop has great racks.


----------



## Bertha

I love Dan's shop. Look at the length of that bench!
.
It's longer than my shop!
.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Chris… *Im leavin this one alone. It would get crude and very unfmaily friendly quick lol.* and then you add *BTW: Your shop has great racks* Love it!

Oh this thread… Much suck, work would be, with out.


----------



## chrisstef

Maybe the bench is that long as to emulate the bowling lane Dan can longer enjoy so much.

On another note, i started rehab on a Sargent VBM transistional plane. Can i employ the same method, sandpaper on glass, for flattening the sole. I r an it over the jointer and my blades must be dull, im getting some chatter at the end of the cut.

Mos - No ennuendo, nope none at all, not outta this guy.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, looks good in the last picture. I think its just the first picture.


----------



## donwilwol

Can i employ the same method, sandpaper on glass, for flattening the sole.

Yes….


----------



## Bertha

*my blades must be dull.*
.
I could make that into something bad i.e., lydexic's blades are duller than a butterknife, if you know what I mean.
.
Watch those transitionals on the jointer. You run the risk of widening the mouth. I've flattened them on a cut up beltsander belt glued to a marble windowsill.


----------



## Dcase

Al, thanks… Yes, my bench is pretty long and has good girth to it. Its probably why I am a top shelf guy right?

Chris, I have run most of my trans planes through the power jointer, Its possible the blades are not sharp or maybe your taking to deep of a cut. I will use the power jointer followed up with a hand plane to flatten the bottoms. Like Al said, be careful not to take to deep of a cut or you can remove more material then needed and widen the mouth. There are advantages of opening your mouth wide but I will let Al discuss those with you…

When I get the table finished I will have to be more careful when taking photos. I didn't even consider that it could come out looking off by the angle in which I took the photo.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks guys, i gave it one light pass over the jointer b/c i was scared of opening up the mouth like you said Al. I dunno if ill ever use it but it was my grandfathers and it deserves much better than the state it was in.

Ill proceed with flattening on sandpaper, 120 -220 grit should do it. Finish it back off with some BLO. The iron, oh the iron, must have chewed up a nail or somethin, monster chunk out of the tip (thats for you Al). Gonna take some grinding to get it back.

Also, i want to interject a thought here after Dan's comment … this is a bad place, filled with witty people with poor intentions … and i wouldnt have it any other way. You gentleman fill my day with laughs.


----------



## dbray45

Don - the Fultons in the links are #4 or bigger and do have a casting mark, this is a #2 in size, my blade is a Sargent blade. Still not sure if it is a Fulton.

DaddyZ - The blue plane is a Record - I did buy it new. The tote and knob are plastic - the only problem with this plane and one that I will correct some day. THe blade is seriously hard, to polish the edge, when I bought it, took over an hour. I have had it for about 5 years and it is finally time to clean up the edge


----------



## Bertha

*There are advantages of opening your mouth wide but I will let Al discuss those with you…*
.
That was friggin phenomenal.


----------



## Bertha

*The blue plane is a Record.*
.
This made me think. Out of this whole motley crew, I don't know of a single Clifton guy.


----------



## donwilwol

David, Its not one bandit has had is it?  It could be pieced from different planes as well.

Note I bust a little on bandit, but we've all pieced together hand planes before. Wait till someone tries to identify this.


----------



## Dcase

I have several Sargent trans planes and just like any other trans plane they can be tuned to very fine users..

Here is a pic of one of my Sargent trans 


















This was one where the mouth became to wide for fine work so I added a new sole to it (Mahogany). When jointing the plane after the new sole was attached I got some tear out right at the front of the mouth opening (seen in first photo) but I have since planed the sole to remove that.


----------



## Bertha

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## donwilwol

a few of my sargents.


----------



## Dcase

Al, at one time there was someone on here that was close to buying a Clifton but I believe they changed their minds when they learned the japanning on the Clifton's is army green. I want to say it was RG?

I would like to have a Clifton plane in my collection but it wont happen anytime soon.


----------



## chrisstef

They look to be identical Dan … if i get into trouble ill certainly have to go for the lamination.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree with you Dan and I think I would like the green. I saw a Phil Marcou restore that was done in green. Gorgeous!!


----------



## donwilwol

Chris, there is one step further than lamination.


----------



## Bertha

I think it was either RG or DBray; can't remember, Dan. My Mom's neighbor has nothing but Cliftons. They have that weird ridge on the body and yeah, that green color. I actually kind of like the green. I wonder if the new ones are crap?
.
They ain't cheap.
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/cliftonno3smoothplane.aspx
.
$300 for a #3.
.


----------



## Bertha

Don, what's that new sole made of?


----------



## donwilwol

cherry

Edit: Another double post for me!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Nice work there Don …

*Don, what's that new sole made of?* - Reclaimed lumber from the millenium falcon.


----------



## donwilwol

cherry


----------



## Bertha

^lol, I thought it was cherry. You must have a huge secret stash of cherry. I think Tech has a bunch too.


----------



## Dcase

Don, that cherry body trans is probably my favorite of all your restorations. I just love the black painted metal on the lighter cherry wood. I have wanted to copy you and do the same thing. Its on my to do list.


----------



## donwilwol

i did have Al, its running low. I used to use a lot for building things like window trim, built in and furniture. I used to buy it buy the trailer load as kiln dried rough sawn. The guy I bought it from sold out shortly after I closed the construction business. Its just not the same anymore.


----------



## Bertha

Hey Emma, router plates on sale at Rockler. I know you're looking for one.
.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40959


----------



## Dcase

I had a couple really nice long and wide cherry boards but I just used one of them to make that table.


----------



## donwilwol

I have some 2" chunks drying. 1" boards as well


----------



## Bertha

I had some good ones but I used them all up. I've got a wood rack under the eaves (did I spell that right; looks funny) of my garage. I think I've got a 10' piece of cherry up there and I know I've got one of hickory. That makes me:
.


----------



## chrisstef

How in the world did they cram that much awesome in one pic. 3d glasses on Chuck Norris, unicorns, pugs with light sabers, and delicious pints of beer.

Is that your Red Rocket at the top of the pic Al?


----------



## Bertha

lololol. Christef said red rocket. 
.








.
that made me lol in real life.


----------



## bandit571

Took the Forlorn Hope Plane's iron and chipbreaker out for a test drive. Still waiting on the handle bolts, so, i used the H1204 as a Test Vehicle….









A drive along Poplar street. First trip was a bit deep, though…









Got the rest of the rust to leave, and got out the black paint to keep it away. Had to go and BUY the masking tape…









waiting on the base and frog to dry right now…









Along with the tape, i had to buy a extractor for those broken bolts, a new sanding belt, and a wire wheel cup with brass wire. $5 plane? My a**!


----------



## mochoa

Dan, very nice table!
DBray, nice record jointer.

Dude, I plan on watching more of Rob's DVD's.

Al, sweet T&G plane. A T&G plane is high on my wish list.

Bandit, great job on that plane!


----------



## Bertha

Mauricio, I got it for $50 on a fleabag buynow with free shipping. Had to go for it. It's complete and old but I think I'll strip the nickel. I hate that crap.


----------



## mochoa

Nice! What size grove does it cut? Or rather, does it center on 3/4" boards or 1/2" boards?


----------



## Bertha

It's a 3/4", but I'm planning to use 1/2" back on my cabinet. I think it'll be more of a shiplap, lol. I was going to get a LN but now I'm commited to the Stanleys, lol.


----------



## lysdexic

How do you strip your nickel?


----------



## jusfine

Al, what do you mean you don't know a Clifton guy?

Or I'm not one of the Motley Crue?


----------



## JayT

*How do you strip your nickel?*

Just when the thread was settling down to family friendly level again. Are you sure you want Al to answer that?

bandit, you have worked wonders on that rusty piece.


----------



## chrisstef

Jusfine - All i gotta say is I aint no Tommy Lee.

Man it must be Friday, im in the groove.


----------



## bandit571

How do I strip a nickel? Just hold it out in plain sight, and a Gradkid will make it disappear, at the speed of Light. Running out of hand cleaner, man, this is one messy plane. Which sewer pipe did it come from, anyway. As for a Fulton #5, I still have mine…









It has a raised boss behind the front knob. Fulton is stamped on the iron and the boss. Right now, the iron has a nice camber to it.


----------



## Bertha

Jusfine, I honestly wasn't aware that you had a lot of Clifton bench planes. My sincerest apologies. 
.
Scott, on my #45, I first hit it with gel paint remover, the horrific stuff. I then electrolyzed it. I then brutalized it with a brass brush in a high speed pneumatic angle grinder. I then sequentially buffed it for that sexy glow.
.
I honestly don't know which, if any, of those steps got it off. I bet sandblasting it would take it off. I wonder if soda blasting it would. I could shoot that stuff out into the creek.


----------



## Mosquito

I have a Fulton…. haven't taken a picture of it yet though…

I also have a "The Fulton" which is a wooden jointer. I might also have a Fulton scrub plane… no markings anywhere, so I'm not sure. It has a handle that's shaped like some I've seen before, but can't ever remember…


----------



## Dcase

I have a Fulton #3710 aka #4 size… I don't use it much but I did take some sexy pictures of it in action. It was pretty good quality and when tuned it could perform as well as my Stanley's.


----------



## Bertha

I kind of like that stamp on the sidewalls. Pretty classy looking.


----------



## donwilwol

I picked this up last week end. Its in evapo-rust right now. Its a Sargent #15 shaw patent. I can't find another for sale anywhere (or sold ), but the other Shaw patents go for over $200. I haven't even been able to find a picture for my sargent page. I'll have a picture now though.


----------



## chrisstef

Don, whats the Shaw patent (beside the obvious name of the guy who pulled the patent)? Is it signified on the plane in a special way?


----------



## lysdexic

good question Chris.


----------



## donwilwol

it was sargents answer to the bedrock design. Adjust the frog without removing the blade.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/shaws.htm
http://www.sargent-planes.com/121/sargent-no-7-smooth-plane/


----------



## donwilwol

TGIF


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Ditto!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bertha

I have one Clifton shoulder plane. I will have to get it back from my dad. Which now make me think why he has had it for over 6 months.

Cripes, I better check ebay. lol


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the info Don Yoda. Wonderful it is, your knowledge. Add another one to the list to try and hunt down.


----------



## donwilwol

Yes, but now I need the rest of the set


----------



## chrisstef

Youre a sick sick man Don lol. All these planes and tools made here in CT makes me wanna rust hunt like you wouldnt believe. I mean headin out there and gettin all Don on it.


----------



## donwilwol

I think my wife and I are headed here http://www.etflea.com/_/Home.html next weekend. Its in CT.


----------



## chrisstef

If my wife wasnt havin a baby monday id totally meet ya out there. Its about an hour away from me. Theres a decent place in new hartford too that could be on your way. Collinsville antiques i think its called. If ya need any info on the area just let me know.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm coming in from the Stormville flea market. (Poughkeepsie area.) It will be my first time in that area so any info would be much appreciated.

Good luck with the new baby.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill dig some stuff up for ya on the western part of the state. That collinsville one is out the way. What else would ya be intetested in?


----------



## thedude50

OK you guys I worked my ass off today and we actually have one bench almost complete. I felt that your requests were sincere for pictures. I don't normally post photos of partially completed projects. So this is the first time I have shown a uncompleted project before it was done. I have done nothing to hide any flaws and when the cross member is in tight the gap is very tight I noticed it looks big in the photo but it really isn't big at all. So here you go The tops have not been cut to length. And My uncle needs to decide on a vise.




























If you don't like what I have done so far please say why. I already know JGM will talk crap about this work but I really don't care what he thinks. The rest of you are friends and And I am man enough to take criticism from you. If you see flaws I most likely am aware they are there. But feel free to point them out. And the bench is not cranky it is just an illusion.


----------



## ShaneA

Not sure I have seen wedges used in a horizontal application before Lance. Looks like you are well on your way.


----------



## thedude50

They complete the dovetail. I didn't design the bench It is Bob Lang's design. I just liked the design and made a few modifications Like the 4 inch thick top. And the thicker legs.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks pretty tight Duderino. Its made to come apart right? Any racking with using those wedges or do you just give em a lil beatin to prevent that?


----------



## thedude50

Actually with is not glued up and only the little 4 inch besseys holding the legs together for the dry fit the bench was a no wiggle bench I tried my hardest to make it shake I did all kinds of crazy stuff. It wont budge at all. And yes it is a knock down bench I chose this design for that feature. My wife and I are planing a move to Scotland when she retires. This will be going with us and I need it to fit in a shipping container broken down.I liked the design so much I was telling my uncle how much I liked the design and he said he wanted to see the bench he liked it too and this first one is his. Mine is over half way done too. That's one reason it has taken me so long to complete. The other reason is my poor health. I am doing better all the time but if I was 100 % I would be working at my carrier and not playing in my wood shop.


----------



## chrisstef

Good to hear theres no racking. Little by little brother.


----------



## lysdexic

If it weren't for flaws and mistakes I wouldn't have anything to blog about. In fact, that is the real reason why I put In the time and effort. Otherwise, how boring.


----------



## RGtools

Dan, I did not back out of the Clifton. I am still considering it…but I am having a hard time swallowing the green (and coming up with it)


----------



## WhoMe

Check this out..
A lot of more than 80 Stanley planes and parts from a estate sale. 
OC Craigslist
I wonder how much it will end up going for. Lots of stuff to dream about.

Dude, you mentioned some errors in the drawings for that workbench. Did you outline them in your blog? Just curious as I hope to build one of those benches in the future too.


----------



## thedude50

@ whome I have not updated the blog but I will tell you all the problems with the plan and the photography and how the layout they show in the article is flawed. First the length of the stretchers is in the plan with two different measurements. Second the length of the tool try boxes is wrong this wont effect you if you change the length of the bench but if you don't the way it is in the plan is off by an inch or more per box. The other error is a photograph on how to mark the board for the bottom rails they have the board backwards of how it should go. so if you like pictures to follow this one is not good. I followed the picture not thinking they would have it wrong and alas you have to have the wide end of the dovetails to the outside of the bench on both dovetails this is an easy mistake to make if you look at the picture so don't trust this photo. The other thing to do is to make your top no less than 4 inches thick when you start. I recommend 4.5 inches thick for a finish thickness over 4 inches.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, still waiting on a couple parts to show up, mainly the handle bolts. Got the old ones out, sort of. Re-tapped as 1/4" x 20. Extractor snapped on the first try. Anyway, ready for a few pictures, a "Progress Report" sort of thing? Here goes…..









Lever cap and iron/breaker, yellow haze from camera flash….









sole cleaned up and lapped….









left side cleaned up…









and the right side…









and the frog. Ready for a test drive…









so we hit some Beech. When I do get those handle bolts, I'll rethread the brass nuts as 1/4" x 20. Still debating whether or not to make a new tote…


----------



## starringemma

Does a corrugated bottom my a plain more valuable?


----------



## bandit571

Nope, just easier to lap flat, is all. Also hype is less friction when planing. Of course, I also have a Craftsman plane with the grooves on the sides, and not on the bottom of the plane. More hype…


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, a corrugated bottom doesn't make a vintage plane more valuable in cases where they were both made in the same approx numbers. Something like an Ohio #1 however would double its value. A corrugated bottom also cost more on most new planes, so a LN will cost more if it has a corrugated sole.


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit. Excellent job on that $5 plane.

Really nice job. It came I way better than I expected.


----------



## mochoa

Sweet job Bandit.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice job Bandit. That plane really came around to see the light of a better life…

A few little shavings for this Saturday morning…



















Not much, but better than nothing!


----------



## LukieB

Dude, the bench looks awesome! I really like those big fat dovetails.

Bandit, Wow, can't believe what you've done with that rusty "junk", looks great, nice job

Whome, Holy crap what a lot, also curious to see what that goes for. Wonder what he thinks is "fair" LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude, how are the end stretchers fastened to the legs?


----------



## mochoa

Dude, that bench is sweet! I like the wedged dovetail tenon and the upper dovetailed stretcher. I contemplated doing that on my bench like my inspiration bench but I didnt have enough wood for the extra-long stretcher so I just went with a regular M&T.


----------



## Brit

Al - How could you think this is me? You know my bowl's red!


----------



## bhog

Mos sweet little plane,I have one that looks like it, only smaller (I think).Whats that your building?


----------



## mochoa

Sweet Shaves Mos, what are you making there?


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Brandon and Mauricio. I'm just making another little computer/case  









The 101 isn't anything new, I've had that for a little while now. I did, however, just get this …


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, that's AWESOME!!!!


----------



## dbray45

Don - David, Its not one bandit has had is it? -
No, I bought this at a show, the guy had two, one in a box, one not (my wife found it) - bought the one in the box. Had instructions too.

I compared the Sargent to that of the "other Sargent" that I recently bought for parts. Big difference -

The "new one" - warranted blade, 1/8" wider blade and body, steel adjustment, tote is 1/4" shorter and uncomfortable, knob is taller and looks odd, frog is not as well cast - this one IS a Fulton by Sargent with a 407 lever cap

Edit - lateral adjustment on the original has "patent Feb 3, 89", Blade is a Sargent, tote is comfortable, castings are cleaner, overall, a better quality. I'm billing this as a real Sargent 407


----------



## thedude50

Smitty the stretchers on the ends were made with through mortice and tenon joinery. How this is done is the legs are 2 pieces. On the first piece you cut the mortice all the way through and then when you think you have a perfect mortice, Bob tells you to back cut the mortice so it will accept wedges. I discussed this with a engineer friend and a old timer woodworker that I did some work with in the past. They both agreed that the wedges would make the tenon like a giant dovetailed tenon. So I did it the way that they said to do it. Then you take the second half of the leg and you cut the mortices for the rails. The lower rail is wedged in place and the upper rail has a lag bolt in the center of the dovetail.

Lukie b I agree that was a detail I liked plus. I liked that there is no overhang this makes for much better clamping to the side of the bench. And while you cant see it the lower rail has a half dovetail on it and the wedge makes the other side of the dovetail I tapped the wedges home last night after I glued the legs together. To make sure no glue got into and stuck to the wood in the lower rail mortice I waxed the mortice with candle wax.I have not decided how to cut the tops yet What i would need would be a large throw 12 -15 inch sliding compound miter saw. I am thinking I may make a pass with my skill saw and then follow the grove with my best hand saw. This looks like a good excuse to talk my wife into buying me a new DeWalt 12 inch sliding compound miter saw. I have wanted that saw for a long time now and this may me my best chance at getting it.

Well guys I am off to the shop it is pretty cramped in there with the two benches taking up so much space. But I need to get these finished asap.


----------



## donwilwol

David, I was just joking about it being one from Bandit.

Mos, super nice SW

I'm starting to grow pretty fond of the new line of Sargents I've stumbled on. They are built very well. I'll post more later.


----------



## lysdexic

Beautiful Don. Original totes?


----------



## donwilwol

Everything is original Scott.


----------



## donwilwol

Another #4 finished today. Type 15


----------



## Bertha

Mos is out of control since I last checked in. I'm starting to love my little Stanley even more now. Dude, I like the massive dovetail.
.
Andy, I knew your bowl wasn't blue; red, I wasn't sure
.








.
Two-tone for lysdexic. I think the grips are actually Dymondwood (sp?). They're grippy and expensive but I don't like them one bit. I've been looking around for some wooden replacements. Anyone aware of an LJ that makes grips at a high level? I'd like to keep it in the family (which is why I just waited 45 minutes to get a few bags of topsoil from my local ACE when Kmart is down the street for 1/2 the price).
.








.
What do y'all thing this grip is made of? It's an old Belgian made Browning .22. Gorgeous.
.








.
I hope to get out to the shop tonight. If I produce anything of value, I will share. Wish me luck!


----------



## donwilwol

Might be butternut Al


----------



## Bertha

REALLY, Don? Do tell. Is this something they commonly used during the period? I've got a handful of Belgian Brownings and the wood is noticeably more beautiful than other stocks. 
.
Below is my punishment for getting a bit off topic. OMG, I love that picture.
.


----------



## chrisstef

Mmm belgian brownies ….

As you were gentlemen.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't know that I've seen a factory made butternut stock or grips. It just looked like it might be.


----------



## Bertha

Christef, I could show you some stuff that would make you cry like the girl that I am. I've got a Belgian 12Ga auto, fully scrolled, the works. I may pull it out and take a picture for you. I get weepy when I pull it out of the stamped leather case. I have two vaults. One is well, a vault; that's where I keep the Belgian beauties. My 2nd is a safe room, well, a safe pantry really, lol. It's dehumidified/rust bar with a steel door, cameras, alarm keypad, all the paranoid-guy stuff.
.
I friggin pity the fool (and his friends) that gives me the time to get to this room during a breakin, lol.
.


----------



## terryR

Nice work, Don! (note to self…get sandblaster)

Nice collection, so far, Al (note to self…have both hands in view when walking up to Al's door)
.


----------



## chrisstef

That breaks into Als house.


----------



## Dcase

I don't own any guns… In fact…


----------



## Bertha

Terry, lol, no need for a show of hands; no one ever "surprises" me on my doorstep
.
Pause.
.
Someone broke into my friggin SHOP, man!!! I hadn't even thought about that in a while. They passed on the handplanes. I don't know whether to be happy or disgusted. At least I know it wasn't a Lumberjock, lol. If all my Type 11's went missing, I'd have it narrowed down


----------



## ShaneA

The sargent is looking sweet Don. The wood is amazing looking. Looks a little thinner than a Stanley tote, but very eye catching shape. Is it rosewood?


----------



## Bertha

Shane, I'm becoming increasingly vulnerable to the Sargents. Especially the pseudo-knuckle looking ones. I think they are ridiculously handsome and I respect the dull patina that the boys are getting whilst restoring them. I need Sargents like I need herpes, which I already have a mutant form of.
.
I don't really have herpes, lysdexic. Exhale.


----------



## donwilwol

Ok, all I can say is my Madison Bouchville trip was fantastic. A #15 Sargent, a Sargent *Type 1* 307, a bunch of fixer uppers, a *Stanley #1* and this. This plane is friggin awesome. I was going to sharpen it, slide it back in the box and sell it. I paid some where's between $40 -$60 for it depending on what you consider the other 2 were worth that came in the package deal. A complete #78 and a fixer upper Stanley #4.



















I found one other one like it for sale, its up for $225. Ulmia doesn't make it any more. Its bed at 50 degrees and has an adjustable mouth.

Once I started using it I was amazed. Its one of the most comfortable planes I've ever used. And it works sooooo well.



















Think I can sell the box and keep the plane?


----------



## Bertha

Don, I'm interested in the Ulmia if you decide not to keep it. You can keep/sell the box, lol.


----------



## donwilwol

If I'd have just sold it before I tried it I'd have been all set. I'll think on it Al. I just gained a new respect for wood planes. The precision is so good in this, if the chip breaker isn't set right, the lever cap won't go on. The mouth is so tight, set all the way open, its only good for thin shaving. I now know why these things sell for so much. The quality is impeccable.


----------



## Bertha

I'm afraid I already knew that, Don. I was just hoping you didn't I'm also afraid you're bitten. I had the opportunity to play with a bunch of ripe ECEs at a friend's house. Of all, the block is the most memorable. It's something about that rear cap in the palm. You get the precision of a metal plane with the hand-feel of a wooden one. I've avoided buying one for the reasons you're currently experiencing.


----------



## donwilwol

well, all I have to say is:


----------



## chrisstef

Mr. Beam and the wood bodied Ulmia … things are right in your neck of the woods Don.
Dan - "I had to hit it off of Frankenstein's Fat Foot" ... god i love that movie.
Al - Im gonna dissapoint ya … i know diddly sqaut or possibly less about guns .. my mind was in my belly on the brownie talk but looks like ya got quite the aresenal there. Ive got a yellow lab that will lick/hump intruders to death.


----------



## lysdexic

Deleted- Sorry, that was whining.


----------



## chrisstef

That guy should sharpened his iron a bit more, looks like he was pushin waaaayyyy to hard Scott.


----------



## donwilwol

chris, I've been getting the itch to build another rifle. I'm haveing all I can do from PM'ing Hal to find out what a blank would cost. I actually think I've got a #98 mouser in the gun cabinet that could be a nice project.

Scott, we allow whining here. Its what keep us all sane. (well let me rephrase that), Its what keep us all normal. (wait let me rephrase that again) Its allowed!!


----------



## lysdexic

I was just overwhelmed with self-pity when I saw the bourbon.


----------



## donwilwol

in case you haven't figured out, I like my bourbon about as much as I like the hand planes. I'm not real hyped up on a brand, style or finish, just put it in a glass.


----------



## chrisstef

I too am a bourbon and whisky kinda guy Don .. pass the 12 year Jameson this way anytime. Got a bottle of Jim Beam Black that maybe i should crack open and join in on the fun.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm a Jack loyalist. Love the stuff. But variety is the spice of life.


----------



## chrisstef

It just wouldnt be right to only have one good man in your life now would it


----------



## donwilwol

got to have a team, or it would just be wierd….....


----------



## starringemma

*Don W:*

What # router bit do you use for rounding your totes? I know of a home business near me that sells hard wood boards. I may be able to pick up some scrap ends for little or for free that are big enough for tote blanks. I'd sweep his/her shop and rake his/her lawn for a truck full of scrap hard wood.

I'm dreaming *"CHERRY TOTES" *


----------



## donwilwol

here is some more Sargent pictures. http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/31744

Emma, I use a 1/2" round over bit. Lee Valley sells a double adjustable bit just for totes, but its $80.

Here is the picture of the base I masked today. I'll update my blog at some point.



















Yep, cherry totes. Seems to be all the craze.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Is there anyone here that knows how to do CAD or something like that.

I drew out a work bench for me to use or other individuals that are in a wheelchair, however, I no longer know how to do so.

If you do I sure need someone to help me in putting it together and showing the joints and drawers and such.

I will also be making afew if these for handicapped Vets that I teach and for the Future Club I want to start.

Thanks Guys
Arlin

Please PM me and I will send you my email address so I can attach the photoes my son in law had taken of the drawings


----------



## starringemma

*Arlin Eastman:*
Thank you for being a patriotic American! Maybe for better answers you could ask this question in the machine forum or maybe the off topic forum.

I hope you find the answers you're looking for.

Every one here is very helpful.


----------



## thedude50

Arlin I can get your drawing made into a sketch up format It should be a couple of weeks to get done.


----------



## thedude50

Al Ya I dig the big dovetail too I cant wait to see the bench with some finish on it. i AM ON THE FENCE ABOUT WHAT FINISH TO USE Well that's still a couple weeks away but I worked on the bench all day today and on cleaning up the mess the shop has become. It had become a maze fit for rats. My shop is a 3 1/2 car garage its not small really I just have no space left when you cram 2 of these benches into it.


----------



## starringemma

I'm guessing that the bigger the plane the more they're worth. I'm also guessing that when an ebay seller asks $49.99 for a #8 and nobody bids on it it's not worth $49.99…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Bailey-No-8-plane-with-HOCK-blade-/221109250075?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337b23681b

*KNOWLEDGE IS POWER
TEACH ME*


----------



## Dcase

Emma, If I didn't already have a #8 I wouldn't have a problem buying that one. Other then a poor paint job the plane looks decent. It also comes with a new Hock iron which run 40+ dollars new.


----------



## Mosquito

I was also tempted by that one, but I ended up winning a different #8 last week. I was a little put off by the "partial restore" since I don't strip the japanning/paint, at least I haven't yet. I do everything from my spare bedroom, and kitchen sink, so I try to keep the dust, noise, and odors to a minimum. I do agree with Dan, though, the Hock iron is a big bonus, and most of the reason I was (am? .. heh) tempted by that listing.


----------



## starringemma

Nice looking No. 7 for $41.00

Another No. 7 for $39.99 but needs more work.

Don't let them go to someone from a rival woodworking forum!


----------



## Johnnyblot

Hello Chaps-

The Weebay gods have been good to Johnny this week 

Sunday Funday:- Just for the record…. a *RECORD *#04, From what I can gather from here t is circa 1955. Judging by it's Record decal on the handle, also details of the frog and lateral adjuster.



























I'll put some more pics up on my blog at a later date!

Cheers
John.


----------



## Johnnyblot

Sunday Funday….

One more for the record… a *RECORD *#044 Plough (Plow) Plane. With original 8 Cutters, Short & Long fence arms, info leaflet and original box.

This plane is practically as it left the factory, shiny & new. Like a Virgin (I can hear Madonna in the background?)



















A Pic with an iPhone for scale;










I said the Weebay gods had been good.

Cheers
John.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very, very impressive Record, John. Never seen such a decal before. Awesome! Is it a user, or static display only? (action shots?)


----------



## terryR

John, that's a great score off feeBay! I assume you restored it…very nice! Do you happen to know the Duplicolor match for Record planes? I'm headed to town again for barbed wire, and Ford semi-gloss black…fingers crossed…

Emma, my goodness…you are making totes already? I'm proud of you! I'm embarrassed I haven't learned as fast as you did, 

Was window shopping last night for a new 4 1/2…only looking for now!

But a Clifton and LN are the same price…$325…seems like I've seen a LOT more LN's here than the green guys. Just a brand name preference? Each looks like a fine user…anyone used both brands by chance???
.


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, that's the problem with Ebay, prices will often double in the last 3 minutes. Be patient. Deals can be had, but it can take time.

As for your I'm guessing that the bigger the plane the more they're worth. is not always true. My #1 is by far my most expensive plane to date, and a #2 usually goes for much more than a normal 4-8. Some of the fractional sizes are more as well, but not as much as the 1 and 2. I would put them in this order, most expensive first, but condition, age, type and other factors play a part, #4 1/2, # 5 1/4, #5 1/2.

John, I like your finds. I still don't have a Record plane. Great scores. With Boxes and labels!! Nice.


----------



## starringemma

*terryR:* *"Emma, my goodness…you are making totes already? I'm proud of you! I'm embarrassed I haven't learned as fast as you did, "*

I haven't yet, but should be soon. I'll have a pile of blanks ready by the time I get my router table dilemma figured out.


----------



## starringemma

*Don W:*
I'm going to look into a couple of those plane books that were mentioned here somewhere.

*EDIT:*
http://www.amazon.com/The-Handplane-Book-Garrett-Hack/dp/1561587125


----------



## donwilwol

A few gotcha's to watch out for when making the totes. (or here's some of the mistakes I've made)

The hole winds up to close to the back of the tote.
I tend to make them to thick. I've had to cut my pattern down several times.
On a #3 or #4, they are either to long or 2 short. That's why I made the jig from the broken plane.
Hole is off center.
Different brands and different types have different nut sizes. Some are brass nuts and some are screw type heads. Plan accordingly.
Height. 
From screw hole not in the right spot.

Thats all I can think of right now. As you can see. I've made some firewood that resembled a plane tote.


----------



## donwilwol

I highly recommend

http://www.amazon.com/The-Handplane-Book-Garrett-Hack/dp/1561587125/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345987279&sr=8-1&keywords=garret+hack

As the first. It doesn't give what they are worth, but tells about different kinds, how to use them, how to sharpen them and it has some beautiful pictures.


----------



## Bertha

Johnny, you have done exceptional, my friend. Those things are pristine and I've been wanting a 44 for a long time. Are you in Europe?


----------



## Bertha

Emma, you do know that Don Yoda is the master of cherry clothes on planes?


----------



## donwilwol

Al actually has the first set I made. You'll see them in a few of his action shots.










I have a fixer upper #4 I think these are going on.


----------



## starringemma

*Bertha:* cherry clothes?


----------



## Bertha

Emma, precisely; only mine's about mid-thigh
.
Don, I didn't know that (the first set)! I like it even more now. Actually, that particular plane rarely sees the till. It's dialed in for a flat fine cut and I'm not messing with it. It's a perfect last plane before the scraper. It's one of my prized planes. 
.
Emma, I'll find a picture of the cherry knob and tote (clothes).


----------



## Bertha

I fear today is the day for my yearly netbook smashing. I just watched The Expendables II (huge lol) and I'm in the fighting mood. 
.
Quick addend: Don, how are executing that hatching?


----------



## Bertha

The missus is out of town and I'm having steak for breakfast. See ya later, suckers!


----------



## donwilwol

First cherry set, not first knob and tote. Actually the very first set I ever made is one a craftsman my son has.

Al, https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/05/16/making-a-bench-plane-tote/


----------



## Bertha

Don, the battling framing squares is the best part of this series!  In my mind, I'm going to still consider my plane the first of something 
.
Y'all better get in line:
.
*"go with the flow, or just go."- a1Jim.*
.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40984
.








.
That glass should be Jack-golden-brown in Don's case. I remember the VIP versions coming out of the Jack distillery to be one of those unique VIPs…..they were actually better. Maker's Mark to a lesser degree, and all the rest….a marketing scam. 
.
Don, that crosshatching…how is it obtained? I'm thinking a rotary tool with a disc but if it's a gouge, dress me up, slap my a$$, and call me lysdexic.


----------



## waho6o9

New York steak does go down, enjoy a hearty breakfast Bertha!


----------



## Bertha

It was glorius, Waho; had it on the deck; dog got a bit. Good Sunday so far.


----------



## waho6o9

Very good my friend.


----------



## donwilwol

Don, that crosshatching…how is it obtained?

http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/30869


----------



## donwilwol

There is a tool dealer I run into almost every flea market I go to. We often spend a lot of time talking tools and he's help me find new places to pick. He's really not a woodworker, and he doesn't restore, just clean up typically. He mentioned he had a Stanley #1 that was missing the knob. So I turned him one. Here it is on my #1.


----------



## carguy460

Yesterday I got a chance to visit my favorite antique mall, hoping to find something worthwhile…2 months ago I saw a plane there for only $9, but I didn't have cash on me at the time, so I passed. Sure enough, it was still there yesterday, and I went for it. Wasnt sure what it was, no markings other than No 6 cast into the bed, and I couldnt see any names on the iron or lateral adjuster, but I knew the lateral adjuster was the stanley style…got home last night, took a closer look, and found that I had a type 8 Stanley…sweet!




























The iron is a newer replacement, but I'm certain that the rest of the plane is 100% type 8. This is the oldest plane I've got so far, and I'm pretty pumped! Besides, I "needed" a no 6 size…

This is also the first low style knob I've seen, and I really like it! Too bad its split and tied together with ribbon…and me without a lathe…


----------



## Bertha

Alright, I read another post about exploiting pre-fab flooring for its silica. I got a piece and I plan to exploit it.
.








.
Don, sorry I missed that part. I'll check it out pronto.

Edited for typo.


----------



## donwilwol

That's a great #6 and for $9 you stole it. It should clean up nice. I'd try gluing the knob. If not give me a shout.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, explain the silica/flooring statement.

No problem on the missing stuff. We all have busy times. I have a feeling the silica thing was one of mine.


----------



## Bertha

I can't find the exact thread, Don, but a LJ on a jobsite encountered a dull chisel and sharpened it against some pre-fabbed flooring. He noted that the finish contained either silica or aluminum oxide; I can't recall. I'm going to test it out. May serve in lieu of a strop? I've had one of those USB microscopes Mads has in my Amazon cart for a couple of months. I should probably pull the trigger on it and put my money where my mouth (Scary Sharp) is. 
.
I'm considering putting 1000 and 2000 grit ahead of the raw flooring and sharpening two blades in tandem. Problem is, sharp is subjective; Al sharp=Dan dull, know what I mean? The microscope would be nice to have. I have a mortgage, so I can't afford to get fired using my one at work. I guess it only makes sense if you've got extra flooring laying around, lol. I've got 1000 sq ft extra b/c I wasted a lot putting figured pieces where I'd see them most often. The missus was not amused But I know y'all are


----------



## ShaneA

Is there any other way? all figured, quilted, bird's eye pieces must be on center display. I thought that was written in stone somewhere?


----------



## Bertha

Shane, the workers knew it like gospel; it was the better half that offered resistance
.
I'm sure they got tired of me: "ooooh, wait, let me see that one….no, wait, let's see that one there".
.
I figured, for something that I wasn't willing to do myself, I should make it as hard as possible for those that were willing
.
For the record, I got a fantastic install deal from some local guys. 'learned a lot about pneumatic tools and those meant so sustain a daily beating. Festool was nowhere to be seen, lol. Maybe in a fancy State I was willing to pay more for the local guys but they didn't make me.


----------



## ShaneA

Warning off plane topic question…

I am thinking/planning/plotting on my next big project. I think I am going to delve into the tansu (tanzu sp?). My office/extra bedroom is in total shambles a reall pile it up room. So, I am thinking of adding some bookcases, drawers, cabinets and such to stuff some of the junk into and onto. Thinking some sort of modular style, made in probably all types of wood/sheet goods. Give me a chance to to deplete some of my wood pile and ply collection. Has anyone tried this style before? I am thinking I would like a somewhat asain, some what greene & green, somewhat shaker flat panel look to it. Have I lost my mind? If I ever had one to begin with. I really like the look of the tansu style, kind of staircased, kind of random, lots of visual appeal to take in. Lots of options, not sure why I posted this rambling here, other than I guess I value the feedback/ideas of the people here greatly. Any thoughts, suggestions, warnings, WTFs?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You've lost your freakin' mind, Shane…

Good luck, though, 'cause I know you'll build something and it'll be great.


----------



## starringemma

I went shopping!










Wasn't there one of these for the knobs? http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=63262


----------



## Bertha

Someone's about to clean something!
.
Shane, I think it sounds pretty exciting. Clean; but with some style elements.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## Bertha

Your next aside staircase project, Scott? Your choice: 1) buy a Leigh or 2) get bilateral carpal tunnel surgery. #1 is retail; #2 you could probably work out a deal


----------



## ShaneA

That is what I am talking about. A stack of awesomeness! But G & G inspired, and various woods. Inspirational Scott.


----------



## Bertha

Edit above: now that I'm looking closer, through's was a nice touch; don't like the hardware but whatever. If I'm not mistaken, you've got the green router and vac. That setup almost demands a top quality dovetailer. If I was ready to take big gulps of the green drink, I'd get the 48 and the big router. I got an e-mail that they just came out with a router table. It's not as sweet as Smit's shaper, but it's pretty friggin sweet. I think they wanted a million two for it.


----------



## lysdexic

Al, you need to address those comments to Shane. I have been intrigued by Tansu.


----------



## Bertha

Are you still doing that to yourself, Scott? I stopped going to Tans'U after my bronzeness topped Boehner's. You need to at least wear those tiny swim goggles (and a Playboy bunny radio-opaque sticker) if you're going to do it right. Although, matches have been made.
.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, did you say in an earlier post that u pocked up another #1?


----------



## bandit571

Been trying out new sign-off lines:

"Save a tree, eat more Beavers"

Save a Horse, ride a Cowboy ( or Cowgirl???)

So far back in the hills, it takes three days for the sun to rise…

"And they call him The bandit"

Just running these up the flagpole, and see which gets the most "salutes"....


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Those pulls look like smiles. Not my choice, either.


----------



## donwilwol

Dmitry I said I made a new knob for a #1. Knew a guy that needed one. Pics on the #1 thread if interested.

Emma I've never seen a template for a knob. You pretty much need a large.


----------



## chrisstef

I think Mafe did a blog on turning a knob on a drill press some time ago.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bertha

Looks like he has a D suntaned into his head for Dummy. lol


----------



## Brit

Scott - Surely you meant to post this?


----------



## lysdexic

This is for Shane.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa! Even better, it is going to take some cyphering. I see it as a complex build, with lots of opportunity for error. Gotta work the details and plans out in my head first.


----------



## Bertha

Good gawd, Scott. I think you just did something terrible to Shane's ebony/blackwood budget. I'm not a fan of that style, but style it has. I'd like to see under the hood on those breadboards. I bet that would stun 7/10 average people; 9/10 here. 
.
Bandit, I vote for anything with veiled inappropriateness, hence the Ride A Cowboy is my vote. Surprised? Insert awkward pause.
.
Post-thought edit: Shane, you got kids? Heavy crap? I worry about that breadboard overhang. You'd lose some of the "omg" but gain some reassurance. "Honey, who broke the ebony breadboard again?"


----------



## donwilwol

I see my phone decided Smitty was to become Dmitry back a few post again.

A plane type question for you guys (and gals) A Bailey #5. 3 patent dates, small brass iron adjustment wheel, low knob, BAILEY stamped in front of the knob. This usually means type 11, 100% of the time, BUT no frog adjustment screw on this one. It just doesn't fit a type, and you can't justify it by saying parts have been changed out.

Edit: and the question. Thoughts?

Shane, I like the last pic Scot posted.A few maple panels and it would fit your bed decor fantastic.


----------



## Mosquito

Where's the question Don?  That is odd. I always through 3 patent dates meant type 11 or 12, and I thought type 11s all had adjustment screws. I guess I'll have to make sure from now on?


----------



## donwilwol

ughhh, clicked post to quick. Actually I'm just trying to up my post numbers.

Took a short ride this afternoon.










A set of cutters. I'm not sure oif they are for the #45 or #55. Anybody have a #55. I have a #45 but I've heard some work in both.

A $3 dunlop push drill. I'm not sure if the drill works, but the handle is full of bits. A #75. Just cause!

Edit: Worth noting, the cutters were labeled "vintage chisel blades"


----------



## ShaneA

Don, I have a weird one w/o the screw too floating around somewhere. Strange, I could see that they sometimes wanted to empty out the parts bin. But not how several types/models later they pull out a screwless sole and say "yep, lets go with this".

Edit: especially a sole with patent dates and no screw.

Al, I have a 3 1/2 y/o daughter. I love that syle, but would not do the breadboard ends. I did a toy chest w/breadboard ends once… Once. What a PITA. Plus, I think it hurts the lines of that particular piece. But I admire the long side plugs.


----------



## Johnnyblot

Just to add to my previous posts. 
Both planes are as found on EBay. Both will be be expected to earn their keep.

I bought the #4 plane specially for its decal, which is in good condition and is one of the earliest designs. The three designs *Record* used are found here a site similar to Patricks Blood & Gore but dedicated to RECORD TOOLS. It gives you the history and dating, colours and everything in between.



Al I'm in England, UK. 
you should consider looking at the UK eBay site if you want Record tools. Shipping shouldn't be too bad for small stuff?

Cheers
John.


----------



## Mosquito

Don, those look like the cutters that I have with my #45


----------



## donwilwol

it gives me a reason to break out the #45 again. Its been a while.


----------



## thedude50

Well guys I took today off and watched a few classic basketball games I love the likes of Jordan magic bird Malone Thorpe and several others.

I have a couple of planes for sale I can take photos tonight if anyone is interested I have a sweet no 2 Ill take 225 for it shipped and I also have a sweet Bedrock 603 I want 225 for it too I will consider any realistic offer and the planes are to my standards they have flat soles and are as sharp and ready to use as my best user plane I don't sell things I would not take to the shop and use. Emma this no 2 is your shot to jump into the deep end of the pool with the big boys.


----------



## SamuelP

Watch out for the Baby Ruth s.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Somebody say Keen Kutter? I have a good one. Makes chicken salad…










It was my grandma's.


----------



## starringemma

*Don W:*

How far away should you hold the spray can away when spraying? How fast and how many sweeps of the can? Should the individual coat be pretty thin?


----------



## SamuelP

Someone mention Don W's cherry totes and knobs?









Most comfortable plane I own.


----------



## terryR

I'll second Sam's opinion…my cherry tote from Don feeeeeeels so nice!

Emma, looks like we bought the same stuff yesterday…except for the 1/4 mile of barbed wire.  Read the back of the spray paint can…shake well…hold about 12" from the plane…make steady passes over the plane…hey, use a plastic spoon to practice on!

Random shot for monday…actually from last night…










I applied 2 coats of Stripper and worked it over with hand held brushes…didn't have much luck removing all the old black before re-painting…

Don, how's that $45 sandblaster holding out? How about your 'cabinet'? I read a bit online yesterday and saw guys using flashing to protect the back of the blasting cabinet from wearing so fast. I've gotta get something related asap…I mean, what sort of farm doesn't have a sandblasting set up?


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, are you wrapping Alabama in barb wire? Exactly how big is your farm anyhow?

Sandblaster still seems good. I've done about 5 hand planes with it now, still going strong.

Cabinet is holding up ok, but needs more light inside and I'm going to stick my vac hose to suck out some of the dust. For Light I can't decide on more plexi glass or a light. As far as the back wearing out, ..... not an issue at this stage, and I don't see myself blasting that many hand planes.

Emma, Terry gave good advice on the painting. You're asking questions I haven't thought about in a long time. Thank You.

Sam, nothings better than a Stanley with a cherry on top!!

Smitty, one chicken salad on wheat please.


----------



## terryR

Don…didn't you hear…the US govt is shutting down…I'm fencing it all!!!

Seriously, we only own 160 acres…which is small compared to all our neighbors. Luckily, I'm only fencing about 4 or 5 acres…2 separate pens…here's a nice long run…










for scale…the tiny blue speck at the end of the fence line is my huge Ford F-250 with big off road tires.

The friggin fence is taking so long because it's being built with mostly hand tools! yep, all those poles are dug in 36" by hand…and the square fencing is tough to install with one pair of hands…but…hey…I'm so close to being done I can smell my shop and tools again! 

Edit: Smitty I'd love one on wheat, too…


----------



## Bertha

Wow, Terry, only 160 acres, lol. I've got 10 and it runs me ragged. When I broke my leg, I broke down and hired landscapers. Nice to have my weekends free but it sure hits the wallet. I never bought that DR mower, Don.
Terry, you're a glutton for punishment digging those posts by hand. Does your Ford have a PTO, lol. You need to rent an auger next time


----------



## chrisstef

Terry i couldnt imagine hand sigging those posts. Up here i cant even put a rake to the ground without hitting rock and ledge. I second the auger … Smarter not harder brother .

Sam that bulbous knob is good lookin on the jack.


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, your insane man!! I'm with chrisstef. Around here its a rock the size of a basketball every 6". My garage foundation is only a foot deep in spots, its sitting on solid ledge.

Looks like page wire fence. What's the barbed wire for?


----------



## starringemma

Hand plane that looks like a chicken!

Homemade sandblaster for around $35.00


----------



## donwilwol

I never heard it described as a chicken before. The only Union plane I own.


----------



## carguy460

Terry - you're a stud, buddy! I've spent many an hour getting my PHD (Post Hole Diggers) building fence in New Mexico…3" of sand followed by hard "dirt" followed by caliche (is that how you spell it?)...I hated every minute of it…Dad said its the only job where I get to start at the top and work my way down…Every time I would start building fence it seemed that all the tractors were busy with something else…Ahh, the good ol days. Thanks for the trip down memory lane!


----------



## racerglen

Three of us on a powered auger, mini topsoil, hardpan under and a rock…NEVER LOCK THE POWER ON !!!


----------



## Brit

When I dug the holes for my garden fence, I hired and auger. As soon as you hit a rock (in my case flint) it tears your arms out their sockets. I dug the other 33 holes by hand.


----------



## carguy460

Don - yesterday you mentioned trying to glue my cracked knob on my No6…would you suggest just taking it apart and gluing the 2 pieces back together, or should I take it apart and sand both pieces flat before gluing? In my mind I worry that the glue wont bond unless I clean up the mating surfaces, but if I clean them up then won't my seam be more noticible? Perhaps I'm not explaining myself right…need more coffee…


----------



## Bertha

Jason, I'd just hit it with acetone to get rid of any oils. Maybe a soft brush with hard bristles. I think you get more surface area to bind if you leave it along. I clamp mine, but not too tight, else you starve the joint. Good luck!


----------



## carguy460

Thanks Al…I figured that I was overthinking this. Maybe I should just leave the repair like I found it, bound with some type of ribbon…more my style of fix - it conforms to my *********************************** repair standards, though bailing wire might be a better choice…


----------



## Bertha

Lol I think it might of been Dan that repaired one in situ just by clamping down the tote screw. It's a five minute fix; no need to get all *********************************** But if you must, duct tape.


----------



## donwilwol

Jason, Al has some good advice (except for the duct tape)

I don't have a generic plan. I look at it and use my sometimes poor judgment. Also drill some small holes in both sides to allow the adhesive to grab. Unless its a fresh clean break, I use epoxy instead of glue.


----------



## donwilwol

one more note. I've fixed axe and hammer handles by gluing or epoxing twine or wire around it. Never tried it on a plane knob though. That'd be classified as some folk artsie stuff.


----------



## Bertha

*Maybe a soft brush with hard bristles*
.
Maybe a really good looking ugly girl
.
Strong stupidity, Al. I meant the soft application of a hard bristled brush, lol.


----------



## donwilwol

oddly enough Al, I read it just like you meant it and not like your wrote it. Wierd!!


----------



## Bertha

It's good vibes, Don.


----------



## carguy460

Don - I keep hearing the word epoxy thrown around everywhere, so now I shall expose my ignorance (better than exposing other things)...what kind of epoxy are we talking here? I've only used that crappy elmers wood glue in my limited woodworking experience, and I really hate the stuff. Also - I'm an expert in poor judgment…just look at my college transcript!

Al - Wow, I completely understood what you meant the first time…now that you point it out, it makes no sense…probably why I got it!


----------



## Bertha

I really meant to start working on my T&G plane last night but I got distracted by flower beds. I managed to spray something on my cache of fir for my workbench. I considered jointing the roundness off one to see how much I'd have to take off, but instead I just laid on the couch and watched the Expendables II, lol.


----------



## Bertha

*I'm an expert in poor judgment*
.
That's why I have a tattoo of a block of cheese (serious). I don't even recall the significance.
.
I use the two-part epoxy that comes in the double-barrel tube. I don't like the stuff either but it's as strong as Roseanne Barr. I've never had anything fail (except with a contaminated surface) using Titebond III. Gorilla glue has failed on me. I hate CA glue even more. Even with the gel, I simply cannot keep it off my fingers. Every time, man.


----------



## donwilwol

Jason, I can't speak for others, but I order the 4 oz kit here. http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=1038/Product/ACRAGLAS-GEL-reg-

It comes with dye, a kit last me a long time, and i've used it for years. If it will hold the butt cap one my rifles, that I fall down mountians with, a plane knob should be a walk in the park.

You still want your wood clean, and the small holes really help with this stuff.


----------



## carguy460

I'm jealous of your cheese tattoo, Al…

I never really liked the Gorilla Glue, myself. I used it once…it seemed to foam up and expand or something, leaving me with a SWEET gap and a gnarly mess. Also, thanks for the Roseanne reference…its not every day that her name is thrown around on a woodworking forum…kudos to you and your cheese tattoo!


----------



## Bertha

Gotta love a gun guy, buys his glue at Brownell's, lol. Don, I've been talking with Hal Dougherty (sp?) about rifle stocks. He's one nice dude and he really knows his stuff. He's a big Brownell's guy himself. I've only really dealt with Lucky Gunner and MidWay b/c I'm stockpiling ammo for the apocalypse.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks, Don. I'll look into that stuff. I like the dye part, too. I guess it never occurred to me that you could dye something like that…shows how much I know!


----------



## Bertha

Spanning two holes with epoxy is like bolting it together. It'll never come apart. I mentioned to someone else that I've used WaterWeld to mount socket chisels. It kind of squeezes out and you can trim the excess with an Exacto. I'm not sure why I'm mentioning it, but there it is.


----------



## Bertha

Don, I've added TransTint to epoxy before and it actually worked. I'm not sure if it ruins the bond, but it seems to be holding up.


----------



## donwilwol

Jason, we'll teach you, although learning from the likes of guys like Al and I may not be the best path to take


----------



## starringemma

*Don W:* "I never heard it described as a chicken before. The only Union plane I own."


----------



## terryR

Thanks, everyone, for the advice on PTO's and augers…already got 'em…Have a JohnDeere with 27hp AND a post hole digger attachment. Worthless. We even bought a one man auger with 9hp and 2 wheels…what a piece of crap that was! I can outdig BOTH of them there power tools if there's a tiny bit of rock involved…

...and I'm no stud.  Sorry for the bad news, Al…

What I needed all along was a larger tractor, but it's not in the budget for now…nor is hiring out the job completely.

Don, the barbed wire is along the ground to keep anyone from digging under the field fencing. We live in coyote country believe it or not!

Andy, you've got English Flint in your yard? We need to talk…it's high grade material for knapping!


----------



## Brit

Terry - No need to dig up the garden again, There's miles of it at the beach.


----------



## Bertha

Emma, I envisioned the chicken in reverse.
.
Terry, you must be a big dude if you can out auger a 27hp Deere. Don, how many HP is your Kubota? I hired some guys to dig postholes in TN. They had an auger mounted onto the back of a truck. It was like a bench mortiser; they just cranked it up and down. Got probably 50 dug in a day. It was awful expensive, though. 
.
I desperately want a fence around my property so I can get goats. I got a local guy to come out for a quote. He looked around and said, "alot". I'd want to keep with the rustic look I've got going (log home) and those seem to be the most expensive (outside of iron). I was going to put up some low visibility chicken wire on the inside. I'm told, however, that goats can escape almost any fence. Maybe some day. Here in WV, people chain them up; they eat a big circle, then they move them. If I see a coyote, he's toast if I can hit him.


----------



## donwilwol

kabota is 23hp

i love shootin at coyotes. Did you ever call them at night? What an eerie feeling.


----------



## carguy460

My dad recently got himself a Mini 14 just for the coyote infestation back home.

I used to spend many hours perched on a windmill with my Springfield 30-06, capping coyotes. Now that I've moved to MO, there is too dang much cover for the little buggers to hide in. You can call them in and hear them 20 yards out, but can't ever see them in the dang timber! Thats some eerie stuff indeed…


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, coyotes answering back is creepy. My neighbor saw one but he couldn't hit it with his carry piece. The Mini 14 is an excellent choice. I've always wanted the stainless one but I think they got outlawed or something when I was trying to buy it. I'll probably only have a 1911 on me if I run into one. If I see one from the house, I'm going .308 Rock River. I've got a strangely accurate scope on my 7.62×39. I might grab that.
.
We were hunting, staying in a pop-up and I shot one in the face with a +P .44 CorBon DPX. It was a helluva shot, too, if I say so for myself. It was insanely devastating. The guys with me were asleep in the popup when I let it off. That's some way to be woken up, lol.


----------



## carguy460

Dang…its pretty cool to me that so many of you guys share the same interests as me outside of the woodworking arena…from muscle cars and jacked up trucks to rural living to guns and hunting…even the odd humor…yeah, this online community rocks!

Al, I once "accidentally" rolled a coyote up on the run at about 50 yards. My buddy and I were pheasant hunting and kicked a 'yote up…he took off like a scalded dog (I guess thats what he was, huh!)...all I had was my .22 mag. I really didn't think I would hit him, but took an off-hand shot and rolled him up…my buddy was quite impressed, and I tried hard to act like "yeah, I knew that would happen"...The real question in this story is why I was pheasant hunting with a rifle…shhhh, don't tell! P.S. This was 13 years ago, just in case any conservation agents are roaming LJ's….


----------



## Bertha

If you can hit a pheasant with a .22, you can carry anything you want I also once shot a groundhog with a 7 mag. Poof! I still feel guilty about it to this day. Little guy wasn't bothering me.


----------



## carguy460

LOL Al…yeah, groundhog and a 7mm would definitely go poof…I saw Dad "poof" a prarie dog with his 300 Ultra Mag…

Ahem…sorry for any off topic hijacking of this thread…I got slightly excited about the coyote and gun thing…


----------



## Bertha

Redeemed by a Preston
.








. 
(and an Ed Brown, lol). My, my, my gosh. 
.









.
*Finally, the pistol features a two-piece guide rod. Ed Brown says it's the finest production pistol available anywhere at any price. And that price? $7,195.*


----------



## JayT

Best coyote hunting I have done was in western Kansas with a guy that had a pack of greyhounds. He had a dog box rigged in the the back of his pickup the would allow just the heads of the greyhounds to peek out and a drop gate release in the cab. Spot the coyote, drive like crazy until you can get in position that the dogs see it, pull the release and the chase is on. The first greyhound would run up beside the 'yote and nudge it over with a shoulder. Before it got done tumbiling, the other dogs would be on it.

I actually never went out coyote hunting with him, we would go pheasant hunting together and always seemed to end up with more coyotes than pheasants. Strange ;-)


----------



## carguy460

Wow…like I needed my blood pressure to get any higher…thanks alot, Al!

LOL JayT…I'm glad I'm not the only multi-tasking hunter!!!


----------



## planepassion

My, my. Where else can I get such an eclectic discussion? One minute we're talking about planes. Then Dan's wrestling days that people tease him about by posting crazy wraslin pics-which I've shared with everyone I know.

Then it's on to people who have questionable taste in headgear. This pic still has my family in stitches.









Then we're talking about fine French cuisine, -Bertha I had to look up some of the phrases in the menu you posted. And finally, a good old fashioned firearms banter. Ah, there's nothing like a discussion of dealing with waskly coyotes to make a man long for the good ole days in the army….


----------



## Bertha

^I knew I liked you, Brad. Have I told you my bath salts/goat story yet?


----------



## carguy460

Yikes


----------



## Brit

We're all ears Al.


----------



## donwilwol

man, I'm liking the Walker Turner…..


----------



## Bertha

^I am too, Don. I think I need a bigger motor in my Rockwell.


----------



## Bertha

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rockwell-Delta-Band-Saw-28-200-/120953944706?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c296aba82


----------



## Dcase

Brad, I wouldn't have posted the wrestling pic if I was worried about being teased for it


----------



## Bertha

Those pics were awesome.


----------



## dbray45

My best shot was a rattlesnake at 20 yards with a .22 rifle - getting ready to strike a small 7 or 8 year old child. Not something you ever want to do.


----------



## Bertha

^that's the stuff movies are made of. I told a girl at 7-11 that I broke my leg rescuing a child from a fire.


----------



## Dcase

LOL^ Thats a much more manly story Al.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, walking my 16lb. dog isn't the manliness of stories.


----------



## bandit571

A long time ago, I had an M-16 re-built to suit ME. Those all one piece butt stocks, with a narrow butt ( don't go there Al) ?? trashed it. Replaced with an older butt stock, WITH the "Cleaning kit well" in it. It had a wider area for my shoulder to sit on. AND it was flat. All the internal pins were thrown out, too worn and loose ( Al, watchit) and the new ones were made tighter in the reciever. The old triangle-shaped handguards? Trashed them. Got a set of the A2 handguards, source to be left UNKOWN, to protect the pilferers. Took this "Franken gun" to the KD Range at Camp Atterbury, Ind. Shooting Off-hand at 300 meters…...18 bulls out of 18 shots, all dead center. Wound up with a 42 out of 43. The 43rd one? Dead center in the neighbor's target.

Took a break, went down to the "pop-up target pits", work ed the targets for other "orders' of firers. Had to use the porta-john behind the pits. It WAS below the berm of the pits. Sat down, and saw no holes in the plastic door. A firing order let loose as i was letting "loose'. Got my business done, including the "paperwork", stood up to look out through a FRESH 556 HOLE IN THE DOOR. Right at eye level.

How did you get shot? Taking a "dump".........


----------



## ShaneA

Was the girl @ 7-11 at least cute Al? I would have been working on my "story" before I even called the medics. Setting up props, if need be. You are manly to come clean Al. Respect that.


----------



## donwilwol

actually rescuing a 16 pd dog from a fire would have been slightly less of a story and almost as effective.


----------



## Bertha

tighter in the reciever, lol.
.
Is anyone surprised that Bandit has a FrankenAR? I've got two AR's and a Sig556. One AR and Sig are .223/5.56; the other AR a .308. I love ARs but the Sig just puts them to shame. I mean, the .308 is a stopper but the gas operation on the Sig results in almost no recoil. Like you say, the stock could be better. The Sig telescopes, but not much. It's also very heavy. I've got a Samson quad and EOtech with flip out reticle. It's not good for long distances, but that's what the .308 is for, lol.
.
My dream gun is an M249. I'd also like and MP5 and a Scar. I don't have the money to get close to a 249.

M249 MK46 semiauto. *Price: $15,688* (NOTE: Battlegrip, 5-position stock, digi-camo bag, included. Trijicon ACOG 4×32 scope, optional).


----------



## Dcase

I got a question for you guys… Have any of you ever been watching a movie or tv show and find a scene where there is a hand plane(s) shown used or just sitting there? Since I have got really into planes I can think a few movies that I have seen that had a hand plane or planes in them and I got all excited about it. So much so that I pause the movie and look close so that I can see what type it is.

Just to give you an example, just the other day I was watching the movie "Earnest Goes to Camp" with my boys and although I have seen this movie a ton of times I never noticed the hand planes in the film till now. There is a scene where a couple of the kids are building a Kayak and they are using planes. Its only about a 10 second scene.

Another film I watched not to long ago that had a plane in it was the movie "Beatlejuice". Another movie I have seen a bunch of times but never noticed a plane till now. There is a scene where the character played by Jeffrey Jones is sitting in his home office and he has a #5 plane sitting on his desk as a decoration.

I can think of a couple more movies where its the same thing, I would have never noticed the planes had I not been obsessed with them. Just wondered if I was the only one


----------



## Bertha

I think there's a handplane on that Roseanne/Dan Goodman show. Or maybe it's the fat guy, Doug I think, who's a UPS driver with a badly cast wife (would never happen unless he's rich). It's right at the beginning of the show. I've seen it a couple times before quickly changing the channel.


----------



## Dcase

"Or maybe it's the fat guy, Doug I think, who's a UPS driver with a badly cast wife (would never happen unless he's rich)."

King of Queens is the show, I will have to check that one next time I see it on. I couldn't agree more about the badly cast wife on the show. I thought the father (Jerry Stiller) was excellent though.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, check it out. I think that's the one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Overboard, with Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russel. He was carrying what looked to be a #4 1/2 smoother around, and it was the tool he brought home and sat on the porch after she pushed him over in a later scene. I wondered how he was able to save it from sinking…


----------



## bandit571

Al: Check out Red Jacket Fire Arms, down your old stomping grounds. Can you say "Quad MG42"


> ?


----------



## SamuelP

Look at Disney's Pinocchio. I don't remember a hand plane specifically, but Gippeto's bench is great along with all of his tools. I know it is a cartoon, but I was watching with my daughter a while back and noticed all of the great faces and decorations that were carved onto the tools and bench.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think there's an image of his bench in this thread, somewhere…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Wow

89 posts. I am almost ready to go to sleep now.
So many topics I would have to write them down, Well that makes good friends and able to talk nonsence to one another once in a while with a slap on the back.

Arlin


----------



## lysdexic

A season or 2 ago on Dexter John Lithgow played a serial killer whose hobby is woodworking. I don't watch the series but my wife does and I'll check it out from time to time.

There were a few scenes of him using hand planes while in a kind of psychotic meditation. I think he was making a coffin.


----------



## DaddyZ

Eerie

your wife watches Dexter but you do not.

Sounds like she is studying…..


----------



## thedude50

I watched Leroy Jethro Gibs use a hand plane in his boat build on NCIS several times.

My best shot ever was an Iranian officer at 700 meters. One shot one confirmed kill. But I was a marine and any real Marine could have made the shot had they been given the chance.


----------



## TechRedneck

You have me beat there Lance.

I have 10 acres on a dirt road. The house sits on the side of a hill and the front porch overlooks some rare open firlds and a medow. (mostly forest around here) I've always wanted a night vision scope to get those cyotes.

My longest gun is my grandfathers 30/40 kreg made in 1898. Rounds are the size of little ICBM's and loud as hell but can throw 180 grains a long way.


----------



## Brit

Gotta love the K13.


----------



## lysdexic

I shot the side of a tank at 50 meters with a 50 cal. I missed. But the sun glinted in my left eye and I was suffering from a dreadful case of chafing. But the best shot I have had was an Irish car bomb or maybe zambuka and coffee beans.


----------



## TechRedneck

Brit

Thanks for the video. Now that's a plane of my dreams. My budget however may disagree.


----------



## bhog

The walker turner is looking great…...In the words of Borat "Im so verrrrryyyy exciiiiiiiitte"

Best shot ,I got you all smoked..A running field mouse(small one)running at 25 yards head shot with a 10/22,6 inches from the tire of my grandpas old cougar.Beat it and your lying….. lol


----------



## donwilwol

I sat under a tree bow hunting. A partridge kept sticking his head up over a log about 25 yards away. I took him through the neck. Can't eat a field mouse!!!


----------



## bladedust

I got all you guys beat….took out a very short taliban sniper hiding behind a concrete wall through his scope while eating a mouse with one shot at 3500'.

Nah….it was a good dream though…..or was that a movie?


> ?


----------



## donwilwol

How about this for a gift. It showed up in todays mail. It fits to well to be a Coincident.









-









-
-
-

















-


----------



## lysdexic

Andy, after that video played there is a collage of other related videos to pick and watch. Interestingly, the bottom middle video is "The Humble Hand Brace Blog" by Brit01425. Cool.


----------



## ShaneA

I may have missed it Don, forgive me if I did, but are you planning on repairing or replacing the tote? Or leave as is?


----------



## Mosquito

I do love that K13 Andy. Ever since the first time I saw one a few months back.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, Don, that's an awesome home for the #1! Will itbe a user for you?


----------



## lysdexic

Random, Monday night, post call, second time in the shop in a month, having a beer, making shavings for no real purpose photo


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, the no purpose shavings shot! Looks good. Newcastle?


----------



## lysdexic

Imported from England. you betchya.


----------



## thedude50

Andy thanks for returning us to cool hand planes. Kind of makes me want a machine ship to play in all day

Are any of you in harms way from the storm


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, at least for now, the #1 will stay as found.

Smitty, it stays in the house. I can't say I won't us it from time to time, but its not going to bounce around in the shop.

My favorite saying of the week, having a beer, making shavings for no real purpose

Andy, I love the reference to the wind tunnel. A plane designed to break the land speed record.


----------



## bhog

Don, wow that is cool.

Scott nice pic,drink one for me.


----------



## bandit571

Best shot?? Just before it was too dark to see, had the target in sight at 600 meters, downhill. Called it in, heard the round go overhead, and saw it land right on the engine block of a 5ton truck. It saw there and GLOWED for at least ten minutes…

The "gun'? M110A 1 B, Self-propelled EIGHT INCH Howizter that was 3200 meters to my rear. Shell; 254 pounds of HE Whoop-ass, with Fuze Quick. gotta luv it when ya get STEEL ON TARGET! One shot, one dead truck…..NEXT!


----------



## Bertha

*Shell; 254 pounds.*
.
Goodness gracious. I love the military.


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Dude*, help me out here please- when was it that US Marines were shooting/ killing Iranian Officers?

*Lisdexic*- nice pic- nice [empty] bottle of 'Dog' in the background  Thanks for restoring the balance.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Bertha

John, you call NewCastle "Dog" across the pond?


----------



## Johnnyblot

Al- proper name - Newcastle Brown Ale- aka -'a bottle of dog' (but said in a Geordie accent, not even Andy would understand.) lol. Not to be confused with ' The Dogs Bollocks' mind. But nearly as good. 
It's brewed down the road from here. One of my favourite bottled beers.

That said there is a new (small) brewery around called Brewdog ( no relation) based in middle of nowhere in Scotland who are producing some most excellent beers. Taking some influence from micro brewers on your side of the pond . I can recommend the Punk IPA, 5am Saint & Nevermind the Anabolics. )
Cheers
John


----------



## Bertha

had Sam Smith's Musum ale?


----------



## lysdexic

I had a fun evening in the shop last night really doing nothing. If anything I straightened up. But by the end of the evening the following planes got a little lovin' and a ride down some scraps

Veritas Dx-60
SW stanley 18 ( I finally retreaded the lateral adjuster)
LN 4 1/2
LN 62
T11 #5
T12 #7
Veritas skew rabbet
Stanley 101 with a V logo iron
Wards Master #5

Fun.


----------



## starringemma

Anyone tried this?

Making Traditional Wooden Planes by John M. Whelan.










http://www.astragalpress.com/making_traditional_wooden_planes.htm

http://people.iarc.uaf.edu/~cswingle/woodworking/images/chamfer_plane.pdf


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, I have this book

http://www.amazon.com/Making-Mastering-Planes-David-Finck/dp/061527353X/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1346162586&sr=8-2&keywords=making+wooden+planes

Its very good. Look through my projects.


----------



## Bertha

^That's a great book, Don. I have both of them.


----------



## Dcase

Scott, I have the most fun in the shop when I am just messing around. I will do a little cleaning, some sharpening, plane a few boards for fun… In fact that sums up the majority of my shop time. Every once in a while I will build a table with a crooked shelf.


----------



## donwilwol

I find that's when I finish projects. I don't want to leave it laying out, and don't want to set it away unfinished.


----------



## Bertha

I'm the King of unfinished projects. ADHD, probably. I waste a lot of time cleaning.


----------



## Sylvain

About using epoxy, Shipwright wrote a serie of 3 posts:

Some Epoxy Handling Tips
http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog/series/4499


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Sylvain! Shipwright would definitely know!


----------



## carguy460

Thanks for the link, Sylvain! Good stuff!


----------



## Bertha

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Phenomenal-Rare-SWEETHEART-STANLEY-NO-605-1-4-Junior-Jack-Plane-/110929085224?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d3e38328
.
Lordy. Isn't Dude looking for fractionals?
.


----------



## Bertha

SW 4 1/2 alert. $50 with a day out
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130753584437&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## starringemma

Those look great Don!

I just bought a 8' cherry board 1" thick and 6" wide at a local hard wood board dealer. I showed him the template and explained how I wanted to glue these templates on the board.

(like this)









He said "you want to go with the grain" and suggested that I lay the template on it's side instead.


----------



## Bertha

^he's right!
I think that's why totes break. The post flex causes shear at the cross grain.
Of course, you run the risk of the front tote screw part snapping off; or the top tip snapping.
.
I guess there are drawbacks to both.


----------



## chrisstef

Id also suggest making the bottom of the tote a little beefier than the template. I always end up without wnough material there and it seems weak. A lil practice ( on cheaper wood) goes a long way, i hate burning cherry.


----------



## Mosquito

use burl so the grain is a crap shoot anyway?


----------



## Bertha

Burl + 1


----------



## Dcase

I have broke at least a few totes during the shaping process. When I make a tote I cut it out to rough shape and then shape it by hand. If you shape by hand you don't want to use a lot of force as I learned the hard way.


----------



## starringemma

Yeah, I was thinking that would make the thinnest parts of the tote the weakest.


----------



## donwilwol

I always make it as you show Emma. It seems the lesser of the evals. If you want strength added, laminate them. I love laminated totes.










Johnnyblot has one that is to die for!


----------



## Bertha

I love that front knob. Coolest around. I guess diagonal is a middle of the road.


----------



## chrisstef

Hehee. " i love that knob"


----------



## donwilwol

What I've done on broken totes is enlarge the hole with a 3/4", 5/8" or 1/2" bit from the bottom, and not coming out the top. Glue in a 3/4" birch dowel, redrill the center and it'll not break again(I drill it first). I think I did something similar on Smitty's #62 tote. No reason you couldn't do that on a new one if you were worried.

I agree with Dan. I've broken totes (including old ones) preparing them.


----------



## Bertha

I agree with Dan. I've broken totes (including old ones) preparing them.
.
I broke a Wenge on that I fought with for days. Did it with a round microplane.
.
*Hehee. " i love that knob"*.
.
So you're saying you love the knob too.


----------



## Sylvain

deleted


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Plane there Don - I too like the Knob… to bad the tote dosent match, that would be a bad a$$ looking plane.

but i do like the laminate idea…..


----------



## Bertha

I bet that rear tote is soon to be replaced with a racing striped dark one


----------



## Dcase

Al, if I remember correctly you said you polish the knob right?


----------



## wingate_52

Spinners polish their balls, some get teamates to do it for them.


----------



## JGM0658

Al, if I remember correctly you said you polish the knob right?

I think he goes from polishing the guns to polishing the knob, back and forth…...he definitely needs that Porsche and to get out of the house…. )


----------



## mochoa

Peep out my new plane. A 5 1/2 I got from The Don.










I spent a couple of evenenings flattening the sole. NOTE: Marble Threasholds from HD are not flat. I learned the hard way. I turned a slightly concave sole into a convex sole. Sucks!. So it took me a while to correct that.

Some Shaves:


----------



## mochoa

Sorry premature pressing of the post button.

Some Shaves:









Now to see how fine a shaving I could get. 








A little finer:

















And just out of curiosity:


----------



## mochoa

I played with my Krenov smoother a little too. Just recently flattened the sole and sharpened the iron, this is after taking a bunch of end grain shavings off the end of my bench. 

























.0025", not too shabby….


----------



## Dcase

hahaha I love this thread…

Mauricio, very nice shavings, so what are you early thoughts of the 5 1/2? Its one of my most used bench planes but it seems to be a plane that some love and some don't use much.

As for the marble not being flat… very true… I have about 6 granite floor tiles that I have used for scary sharp and only one of them is dead flat when checked with my straight edge. The others are all bowed slightly.

To lap the soles of my planes I switched over to MDF. I glue and screw up two 3/4 pieces of MDF up and that has worked very well for me.


----------



## donwilwol

some pretty impressive shavings there Mauricio.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Folks!

And thanks for the sweet plane Don!

So far I like it alot, I thought it was just a wider #5 but it is also about an inch longer. It's got some nice weight to it. It has unusually thick casting which is kind of nice.

I took full width shavings from a 6' board and only introduced about .004" of hollow in it so I'd say it makes a pretty decent small jointer, it can smooth (per the Charlsworth method) and since this is probably the only iron plane I have where the side is perfectly flat to the sole I'm going to be using it on my shooting board.

I can see why Charlsworth uses this size so much. Incidentally Its "Made in England". I think its going to be a new favorite!


----------



## lysdexic

So how did you fix the sole?

Also nice miter joint between your last two pictures.


----------



## mochoa

Scott I did something kind of crazy, planes god please forgive me…. I'm a little hesitant to even say I did this but you got it out of me.

I was going to be there ages trying to flatten the sole. So, I hit the unimportant parts of the sole with the Belt sander a la Japanese wooden planes. 









Not enough to leave a permanent hollow, just enough so I could then lap the rest down by hand to end up flat. It did work but it left a less than perfectly uniform surface. At the end the important parts (toe, mouth, and heel where in line to within about .0015" according to my feeler gauge. Thats less than a fine shaving so I figure thats close enough.


----------



## mochoa

Ha, I just figured out the Miter joint comments! Crazy huh, perfect miter when you put the two pics together.


----------



## lysdexic

I look foward to using a 5 1/2. Out of the "collection" of T11s that I have, only the 4 and the 4 1/2 are completely restored, fettled and sharpen. I have ALOT of work to do on them and I look forward to it.

My 5 1/2 I am the least happy with as purchased. First it has the older logo on the iron and not a V logo. That is not a big deal. Also, I suspect the tote is a replacement. It is shorter and stouter than the other original totes.

Anyone have a V logo 5 1/2 iron?


----------



## mochoa

Dan, by the way, I did remember your MDF comments when using scary sharp and I ended up doing the same thing to lap the sole.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don

Wow, I love the box and the plane. What a combo

Arlin


----------



## mochoa

Who sent you that box Don? I've been so far behind on posts that I havent been able to comment on any.


----------



## Bertha

*he definitely needs that Porsche*
.
I had it transfered to Columbus for $250.00. Only to find out that it'd had the frame straightened. Carmax wouldn't give me my money back. I guess $250 is a pretty good deal NOT to have bought it. I found a Boxster (which I didn't really want) with real low miles for cheap, but it was white. Old man, garage kept, Sunday driver. Couldn't do a white convertible. I'd look like lysdexic. He drives a white Vespa with a matching helmet. I really want camouflage, lol.
.
those shavings above are ridiculous! 
. 
the locker room humor is fantastic today


----------



## chrisstef

They see me rollin …. They hatin ….


----------



## lysdexic

I traded the white one and upgraded to chartreuse.


----------



## JGM0658

Couldn't do a white convertible.

Good for you! Besides, you can't put a gun rack on it…..


----------



## chrisstef

Wow Scott .. I humbly bow to your search-fu skills.


----------



## mochoa

Search-fu! I like that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's a set of leggin's you don't see everyday. Well, I least *I* don't see them everyday…


----------



## chrisstef

Well, I least I don't see them everyday* - Thats because you dont open that bottom drawer of yours any more Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

what starts in vegas, stays in vegas…


----------



## lysdexic

Maur asked "Who sent you that box Don?" I'd like to know as well if appropriate. What a great gift/gesture.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And fits incredibly well. Perfect home for the #1.


----------



## carguy460

Al - yesterday before getting WAY off track talking about coyotes, you advised me to clean up the mating surfaces of my broken knob with a stiff brush and acetone…is there any reason you specifically mentioned acetone, or will turpentine, mineral spirits, etc work?


----------



## Sonny_9630

thedued50 - this is your post # 18,180

I watched Leroy Jethro Gibs use a hand plane in his boat build on NCIS several times.

My best shot ever was an Iranian officer at 700 meters. One shot one confirmed kill. But I was a marine and any real Marine could have made the shot had they been given the chance.

thedude50 - Johnnyblot asked you a question. ANSWER IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! His post is # 18,201 page 365.


----------



## Dcase

Jason, I don't know if Al has a specific reason for using the acetone but I have cleaned the broken ends of the totes with a wire brush and mineral spirits and it works fine. Anything that cleans the surface of dirt will work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And on a slightly lighter note, it appears The Epic Thread has retaken the 'all-time posts' lead position over the Stumpy Nubs thread…


----------



## Mosquito

Nice! Didn't even notice that Smitty. Just imagine if we all responded the same way in this thread as I've seen a lot of them in that one… one response per post… It would drive me nuts trying to catch up!


----------



## Dcase

I have never looked at Stumpy's topic, I didn't even realize there was some kind of competition going on. I usually only come to this thread.


----------



## Mosquito

I briefly check in on the stumpy thread, to see if they're discussing any jigs or anything like that. I find some of the jigs he makes interesting. Otherwise I almost never visit it. For a while they had a post comparing the two trying to catch this thread. Comparing post counts, posts/day, etc

The three main threads I read are this one, Workbench Smackdown, Saws using collecting restoring, the chisel one, and the restoration before and after one. This one being the main one. It's almost more of a chat room than a forum, and I'm ok with that!


----------



## Dcase

Comparing post to try and catch this thread? Why? Who cares. Sounds silly to me..

This thread has some off topic content here and there but its such a small percent of the total post. I would say at least 90 percent or more of the post have all been hand plane related.


----------



## carguy460

And I'm sorry Dan for the 10% off topic stuff…I'm like those dogs on the movie "UP"...SQUIRREL!!

And thanks for the info RE: mineral spirits…I'm trying hard not to ruin my "new" plane, so I'm taking this restore slowly…even slower than my usual!


----------



## Mosquito

I'd agree Dan… I've learned so much, and spent so much as a result of this thread… but I've enjoyed all of it  I don't think I'd be really doing much if it weren't for this thread… I got into hand tools more, and now work in my apartment instead of only at my parents' house (which requires driving a ways)


----------



## Dcase

Jason, I balled my eyes out while watching the movie "UP"... Yes, I am man enough to admit that tears were flowing down my face during parts of the film…


----------



## mochoa

No comment on my hollowing out the sole of my plane? Any thoughts? I thought that would have provoke gasps of disgust…
Actually it wasn't my idea, I think I read about it online somewhere?


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio, I thought it quite clever.


----------



## carguy460

How DARE YOU Mauricio! How's that?


----------



## carguy460

Just kidding…I think its a great idea, I don't know why it would affect anything since the japanese planes are hollowed the same way…It would sure cut down on flattening time I'm sure!


----------



## terryR

Mauricio, thank you, brother, for the lapping lessons!!! I was hoping to ask the group for ideas on flat surfaces…Dan's use of MDF had me thinking to just glue 2 pieces as you did…covered with same sandpaper…

Your sole looks great, BTW! looks like a photo right from the book…


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of comments. I thought for sure Al would give me the smack down on missing the broadside of a tank with a 50 caliber machine gun at 50 m.

At least I thought he would have some smart comment about the chafing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I wasn't going to say anything, but thought if SaddleTramp were still chiming in, he'd have noticed it.  There've been times I tried to follow that thread, but just couldn't.

Maur, can you hollow it out enough to make it a nosing plane? Or maybe just etch a nice v-groove and create a poor man's #72? Hmmmm…


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Mauricio* wrote;- Incidentally Its "Made in England". Yer darn tooting matey. It's a brother of my #5 1//2

It is a late 1960's. This was my first plane. It was a bit of a mess when I bought it from a flea market stall. But it fixed up real nice.










The casting ribs at the rear mean it was cast by Qualcast of Derby [pronounced Darby] There will be a 'Q' cast into the body with some numbers, also on the Frog.










I replaced the Lever Cap as the original was rusty. The blade is a Lie Nielsen replacement. The tote was what I found under thick brown varnish. 









It's a great Plane.

Cheers,
John


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, next time just make it correlated.

The box came from Brandon (bhog) along with a piece of ….well….lets use his words…..Its Pacific Northwest Big Leaf Maple,and a quilted figure.Furry sometimes like you said and other times it hard as hell,others can be kind of like yellow pine-hard and soft together.The burl is phenomenal.

Its like working with cherry that grows hair. Burns like cherry, cuts like weeping willow(maybe green weeping willow). And its like eating spaghetti with a white shirt. Its the first time i've had to wash my hands to go to the shop.

Between this set of knob and totes and the craftsman block plane he sent me to fix, I would have black listed him if not for the box.

But, its something I've never worked with and the box makes it all better.










Here they are on one of my #5's



















Yes even unfinished they are that shinny.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mauricio, i don't think that anyone that has tried to flatten the sole of a plane by hand will begrudge you for using a belt sander in order to attain your goal. It lost its charm very quickly for me… i've yet to get the two planes i have started to a satisfactory flatness. But then again i don't know much.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks guys, I thought I had shocked ya'll into silence.

Terry if your MDF is on a flat bench I wouldn't think you would need to screw two pieces together. The sole has some slight gouges in it from the belt sander so its not perfect but it will do.

Smitty, I'll let you perform that experiment.

Johnny, that plane looks sweet! Thanks for the background. I'm going to look for a replacement lever cap too, I'm not digging the nickel and red paint.

I need to save up for some signature DonW cherry totes to complete the soup up.


----------



## donwilwol

The sole has some slight gouges in it from the belt sander They are corrugations, not gouges!!!

I always use the belt sander. Its got a steel base, its flat, and its big enough for everything but a #7 and #8 and those I just keep moving. I then finish on the granite.


----------



## bhog

Wow Don they look awesome.I have a knack for picking stuff I take it… I really like your comment on the maple,will have to try and remember that.


----------



## terryR

Don, I think you need to start signing…and numbering…those totes! Can't wait to see a finish on that maple…

Mauricio, I hope my gouges…errrrr…corrugations come out as nice as yours!

John, that is one sweet 5 1/2! Love the sapwood in the tote…


----------



## Bertha

Scott, I caught the .50 Cal comment but it was too strong to detract from. As far at the chafing, you always told me I was quite gentle. 
.
Jason, I said acetone for the same reason I like thinned shellac…I'M IMPATIENT! Dan's right, any poisonous hydrocarbon will work just fine. It might not even make a difference. I can always just imagine some kind of shop oil getting in there. Epoxy would probably laugh at it. 
.
I just saw the UPS guy drive up to my house and exit with a package; saw my sprinklers on, got back in his truck and drove away. MF has my stuff. I'm going to hide in the bushes tomorrow, leap onto the roof, and pull a Stallone.
.
Scott, that is some upgrade. There was a 6'+ Tulane ortho who lost a bet and showed up in knee-high, laced, white high heels like that. He had about 1/2 a can of Skoal in his lip, too. Tulane learned a lot of respect that day.


----------



## Bertha

Man, I like the Investigation Discovery channel.
Carry on.


----------



## Bertha

Random


----------



## mochoa

Don, Check, corrugations…

Thanks Terry.

Flattening planes does suck. One day I'm going to invent a mechanical arm, run by a motor, that just moves a plane back and forth across the sandpaper for hours, where I just sit back and drink a cold one until its flat.

I think the problem with what I did is that the wheels on the belt sander seem to be crowned so that the belt tracks on center so it also hollows width wise. I guess that's not an issue but since I was trying to hollow the whole width I moved the plane around and might have caught the edge of the belt a little. Its not too bad I smoothed the hollows out by hand with a folded up piece of 120grit.


----------



## mochoa

Sweet plow Al!


----------



## donwilwol

so here is the Dilemma.

I have a Sargent 409. Its got a stanley cap on it because it needed a cap. A 409 cap on ebay will cost about 5 or 6 bucks. With shipping that's $11 or $12. The problem is I can buy those whole planes at flea markets for $5 - $9, so I figure why buy the cap. Every time I see one at a flea market I buy it figuring hey, the cap is worth that. But then I never get the cap, because the planes are complete, so even if I took the cap and put it on the plane with the Stanley cap, I'd need a cap for a Sargent 409. But A 409 cap on ebay will cost about 5 or 6 bucks. With shipping that's $11 or $12. The problem is I can buy those whole planes at flea markets for $5 - $9, so I figure why buy the cap. Every time I see one at a flea market I buy it figuring hey, the cap is worth that.

See the Dilemma?


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Al*- There's Lovely- Keep It Real


----------



## Mosquito

Not so random


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Don*- Your just thinking out loud! We all do it?


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I just keep going back to look. Its just the right amount of patina, brass, steel and wood.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, that's no way to treat a pair of Pony clamps…


----------



## donwilwol

why is there a plane on a saw bench? Didn't you just make a plane bench?

Is that a type 11? If it is I'm a bit envious.


----------



## Bertha

It's glorious, Don. When I post randoms, I just scroll through until something makes my heart skip a beat. That's one of those pictures. Someone reproduced one around here and it made me weepy.


----------



## ShaneA

it is a terrible cycle Don. To break it, you must either buy a cap from the bay or an incomplete one from a market. Only solutions I see.


----------



## Johnnyblot

It's Wednesday here:-

Something from the sweetie shop:-


----------



## Mosquito

Actually Smitty, I think there's 4 ;-)

Plane is on a saw bench, because the table is full of stuff… I made a travel plane till, but the #8 doesn't fit lol At least I don't think it will…. it shouldn't…

Yes, Type 11, #8  Took over a week to get here, and it was shipped FedEx Ground… slightly annoyed. But it made it. Got it on the Bay… they had it listed with $30 shipping, so I had a "Best Offer" in mind, and then subtracted $15 to make shipping feel more reasonable… and they accepted, so I guess I won


----------



## donwilwol

Nice. I'm not sure how I missed it…...


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not sure how long it was there, but I had it on my list for a couple of days.

Here… better?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Johnny
Very nice planes buddy.

Arlin


----------



## bandit571

Counting the now re-furbished Bailey #4c, type 11, I now have two planes in that size. A Union #4G and the Bailey. maybe a "head-to-head' face-off? Both are about the same age, old like me. I had just re-tuned the Union awhile back.

let's see. a Union #4G, a Bailey #4c, type 11, a Bailey #8c, type 9, and a Bailey#6c franken plane. getting to be a habit around here?


> maybe find a block plane with a groovy sole


? BTW, I now own THREE #120 block planes, with one having a SW iron. There is a Stanley Handyman block 120 coming in this week. A 110 has the SW iron. I MIGHT, just MIGHT have to thin that 120 herd a bit, though…..three of them, in one spot???


----------



## Bertha

That's what I like to see, Mos. The big boy. 
.
OK, I'm in first: Al wants to see the big boy.
.
Figured I'd beat y'all to it


----------



## mochoa

Don, LOL. Tough one.

Mos the 8 looks sweet on the till. Make a hanger for the side of it.

Johnny, those planes are the shiznit!


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, time for a till addition


----------



## Mosquito

Maybe I need to make a stay-at-home till next… Modular, perhaps?


----------



## Bertha

I'm going to make my home a till and live in my shop.


----------



## Mosquito

Now there's an idea… I have vaulted ceilings in my apartment… plenty of space to be had


----------



## Bertha

I know there are some brewers here.
.
Man, times have changed in home brewing over the last 10 years.
.


----------



## thedude50

Johny we were in a landing party trying to save hostages in Iran it was April of 1980 our advance party was there to secure a LZ for the helicopters that they sent in a few days later to collect the hostages. The rest is easy to read about. During our advance party we had a few contacts with Iranian regulars. We did our part correctly it was the rest of the mission that ruined our reputation as a super power. This is why I hate Jimmy Carter so much, But we are not allowed to talk about that on here. However if we had saved the hostages Carter would have been a lock for a second term. Thank god the mission scrubbed and Regan stepped in a few months later and all the hostages came home. It was a real blow to the military back then. We looked like fools because Carter wanted it to be a joint strike force what a joke. I am surprised you don't know about this at all.

If we had done the right thing back then we would not be in the situation we are in with Iran today. Soon we will have troops on the ground again in Iran but this time we will not be able to screw up. If they get nukes they will bomb Israel. The closer they get to a test the sooner we will have to invade them.


----------



## lysdexic

Don,

So, when you are making your totes has it become mechanical, using the same template over and over? Or do you modify them? Do they become like Al, a snowflake, unique in a their own special way?

Allen,

I am starting to think that home brewing would be a very fulfilling hobby.


----------



## chrisstef

I mean Al, who doesnt like a full 8 right?

Mos i never chimed in on the travel till, i really like it.

I ran home and showered quickly today and almost grabbed a finger plane to post with the baby … i dunno why but somewhere along the line better judgement kicked in. Strange things brewin in my neck of the woods.

Ferminator meet Furminator ….


----------



## carguy460

Al - thanks! I just love the smell of poisonous hydrocarbons in the morning…that's why I work at a wind farm! Nothing better than ruining the environment while working on things supposed to save it…

Just had a friend over in the shop for a beer or 9…he was inspecting my newest addition, the type 8 no 6 and was remarking "its HOW old?? Thats so cool!" He then dropped it…good news, no damage that I can tell…bad news, may have just lost a friend. I think I need to work on my anger management skills…


----------



## lysdexic

LOL - Jason. good story.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not sure I'm comfortable comparing my totes to Al. Brandon sent the knob and tote, so that was my template, but I do have a set of templates I use. Final is still by hand. If I took the time to figure my profit, its probably about $2/hr. But who talks Profit


----------



## carguy460

chrisstef - Congrats on the kid…you are a blessed man! I must ask…what is going on in that pic??? Looks like someone scraped a cat (I'm partial to cats too, so answer carefully lol!)


----------



## donwilwol

home brewing would be a very fulfilling hobby.

and

a beer or 9, and then he dropped it

My wife gave permission to move some of my planes into my office. But how to display?


----------



## thedude50

I think the nobs are what seem to take me the most time to make I was thinking of a Lather duplicator but I am not sure I can afford the duplicator for doing nobs.


----------



## donwilwol

oh, I can make a knob in an hour. For me, that's the easy part. Every time I make one though I think about a better lathe. Maybe I can stumble onto a Walker Turner!


----------



## mochoa

Dude, that was a pretty cool story, that was my guess the whole Iran hostage situation.

Jason, that sucks, he'll get over it.


----------



## thedude50

Mauricio I think that's the first time I have even mentioned that day in over 30 years. So I don't know how cool it is but I do know what happened and I do know that we will pay the price for unfinished business very soon.


----------



## lysdexic

Don, funny, I was just asked the question "What is that plane doing in the bedroom?"

It is a pristine T11 5C with V logo that I got of feeBay. I love it and it sits on the bookshelf on my side of the bed. It's a problem. But I enjoy it and it wont give me cancer or cirrhosis.


----------



## thedude50

Don an hour would be way to long to make any money doing this you would need to be kicking out 5 or 6 in an hour to make any money doing nobs IMHO

I already know how long it takes me to do a tote And it is slow too I mean a set goes for 30 bucks so you really have to kick those puppy's out.


----------



## chrisstef

Jason - its the furminator … a dog / cat brush .. so maybe just maybe a cat was scraped but gently at least and i definately wouldnt use it for brewing beer. Thanks for the well wishes .. im one happy / tired camper.


----------



## bandit571

random shots on a boring night..









Shined some Brass,









Shaved some poplar with a new plane….









shortened a saw plate, to make a nice toolbox saw for the shop..









and will sharpen a Lil'Red Saw tomorrow…


----------



## racerglen

Something new from Lee Valley..
Hmmmmmmm

Veritas® Inset Plane










While this small plane can be used as is, it was designed to be inset into a wooden plane body that you make. This lets you adapt the size, shape and function of the finished tool to suit your work type and preferred grip.

About the size of a finger plane, it can be used to create a small smooth plane or edge plane but is particularly useful for making a chamfer plane tailored to a specific width or angle.

Fitting neatly into a 1-11/16" x 3/4" mortise, the cast stainless-steel body has a lapped sole, a 45° bed angle and a fixed mouth. A brass retention screw secures the included 30° bevel A2 tool steel blade (0.06" thick by 0.46" wide). Notches along the sides of the body permit mechanical glue lock.

Instructions are included for creating a basic wooden body as well as chamfer guides. Used alone, the inset plane makes fine, controlled cuts. A simple way to craft a unique plane.

Made in Canada.

A. Veritas® Inset Plane
05P91.01 $39.50

Replacement Blade
05P91.02


----------



## Bertha

VERY interesting, Glen. Don't let transitional Dan see that
.
Scott, you absolutely should. A friend knew I used to brew and asked me about a fermenter. I looked around and was shocked at the level of equipment these days. I'd go straight to 5 gallon soda kegs. They have many advantages: they fit in a small fridge for lagering, you can force carbonate them in the keg (alleviating the need to prime and naturally carbonate, they're cheap, you can draft right out of them, etc., etc. You can bottle straight from the keg with a cheap counter pressure filler. You can rack out of the keg with CO2 headspace. 
.
I'd spring for one of these conical fermenters; they didn't have the small ones way back when. Mash systems have become incredible, as have counter chillers. Giant kettles are cheap now (used to be $800 or so).
.
Yeast banks are everywhere with natural and engineered yeast (you can put the etoh up to 18% or something ridiculous for barley wines).
.
I'd skip extract brews entirely and go straight to whole grain. With your palate, you won't be happy otherwise.
.
I could go on and on about what's changed. You could learn the process in an afternoon. The big breweries are no different, really.


----------



## RGtools

I heart homebrew…but I think extract brewing if done right is a more viable option than Al gives credit for (not to mention it shortens your brew day tremendously).

I have hard cider in the pantry pressed from my own apples it turned out quite dry, delicious and deceptivly strong (don't ask for hydro readings AL, I forgot the second one).

I have rot strips on my tool-chest and 3 out of 4 wheels installed.

Carry on.


----------



## Sylvain

Mauricio #18287
is this what you are looking for ?










flat surface grinder.


----------



## Dcase

Glen, thats a neat idea by LV.


----------



## Bertha

RG, maybe the extracts have gotten better, but those modern mash tanks are pretty sweet. In my day, it was Igloos and copper pipe, lol.


----------



## chrisstef

Al, you are in the heart of moonshine country aint cha? Copper pipe sould come pretty natural.

Sweet little LV plane there, looks like a simple forstner bit would get it done. I really like it as a chamfering plane in that set up.

I have a buddy who homebrews and recently nailed a dogfish 60 minute blend. I could barely tell the difference in a taste test.


----------



## carguy460

Great…now we're talking about beer??? I love you guys even more now…

Glen - thats an interesting idea…could be an entry for me into plane building…nothing like cheating the first time around!


----------



## racerglen

Need more BEER..
Yep, spotted the little guy this am, looks line LV's got the thinkers cap on again !
Now, where's the new steel ??

;-)


----------



## mochoa

Yeah Sylvain, that would be nice to have. There is a guy online somwhere that has one of those and you can ship your plane off to be flattened. I thought I saved the link but I cant find it now.


----------



## Bertha

Sylvain, is that yours? One of us needs one, that's for sure


----------



## Bertha

New Supertool:
.
http://www.supertool.com/forsale/augtember2012.html


----------



## Dcase

All this beer and gun talk has me feeling less manly. I don't own any guns, in fact I have only shot a gun once and it was at a tree. I also quit drinking a few years ago so while you men are drinking your beer and JD I am in my shop sipping on my cherry coke..

Now that I think of it the only "manly" vice I have is chewing tobacco. If I give up dipping you guys might as well call me Danielle.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio , was it this one?

http://www.tablesawtom.com/plane.htm


----------



## mochoa

Yes! I'll save it this time.


----------



## carguy460

Aww, Dan…don't feel bad…stick with the Copenhagen and keep churning out those awesome shaving pics and you'll get to keep your man card…wait, you ARE a Copenhagen man, right?


----------



## mochoa

$60 for a #5 1/2 pluss round trip shipping. Considering the time it takes to lap a sole…. One day.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, they call dip & snuff "rub" here in WV. I used to be a big Red Man green bag guy. Maybe some Levi here and there.


----------



## Mosquito

Don't worry Dan you're in good (well, that's debatable) company… I don't drink, or own a gun, have never shot one, don't chew, and I don't even drink pop


----------



## carguy460

Mos - you and Dan are the smart ones here! No vices!! (Other than the whole tool sickness we are all dealing with)


----------



## Dcase

Jason, Nope not a Copenhagen guy.. I have switched over the years but I have been settled on Grizzly for a while. I go through a lid a day, sometimes more so I learned to deal with the cheap stuff.

Al, I am not man enough for Red Man. I have tried a few times and I just couldn't get the hang of it.

Mauricio- When you started lapping your 5 1/2 what grit paper did you start on?


----------



## mochoa

I started on 80 grit which cuts fast for about a minute. I was using belt sander belts cut open and glued down to mdf. Is there a better way?


----------



## Bertha

*I don't drink, or own a gun, have never shot one, don't chew, and I don't even drink pop *
.
I don't drink, but well, for the rest of them…


----------



## DaddyZ

Bandit - any reason why you cut the thick end of the saw off ? It looks like when you get to the end of the cut you will be hitting the Base of the handle..

Curious minds want to know ???


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I was just curious, if the sole needs a lot of flattening I also start with 80 grit. Had you told me you started with a higher grit then I would have suggested trying a lower grit next time.


----------



## JGM0658

If I give up dipping you guys might as well call me Danielle.

Don't worry Dan, Al was considering buying a white boxter, you can't get any less manly than driving around on a white boxter….well maybe if it was pink and won through Mary Kay….


----------



## bandit571

That saw has been sharpened a few times too many. It came to a point on the end of the blade. It was also bent out there. Got just behind where the bend was, and lopped off the bent part. Now it is a Tool Box saw. I seem to have a few of them. As for things hitting the tote while sawing, well, maybe a little control while sawing is in order. It went from..









a very pointy thing, to a









Less pointy thing. Needed that brass hardware on another saw. Had some steel stuff to use in this one. It is for my shop, so, whatever works to get a saw out there.

Two block planes came in the mail this morning. A Stanley handyman 120 sized block plane, with the red & blue paint job. The other block plane was a SW #110 all black block plane. It has a crack at the mouth, though, making lapping the sole a bit tough. Pictures later…..


----------



## chrisstef

Dan im with ya on the dip, skoal guy here .. i cant chew the dirty bear not even in my flavor. Now some Levi plug … im all in. I swear i can smell cherry skoal from hlaf a block away and it still makes me nautsious. (sp)


----------



## lysdexic

I gave up my Cope. It was the hardest thing that i have EVER done. Started when I was 14 but for the past couple decades I'd slam a dip of copenhagen in my mouth first thing in the AM and I'd just change 'em out until I turned the light out at night. Swallowed never spit (have fun with that one). Did this day in, day out for over thirty years.

I feel like I lost my best friend. Still.


----------



## chrisstef

thats pretty hardcore Scott. +2 man points for guttin cope. So manly i wont even touch the fish in the barrell


----------



## lysdexic

I was awful. I would have many panic attacks if I couldn't fine my can.

Clean now. I'd love to take a dip occasionally but I know that I'd never put it down. Out of all of the stuff that I done in my life - that is the acheivement of which I am most proud.


----------



## chrisstef

As you should be … ive cut it down to half a can a day. Ive got some brand new inspiration pushing me now. When i was in the field id roll like you did … slap one in and that was all she wrote until lunch. Rinse and repeat until dinner and one more time until bed. Wife finds it real attractive.


----------



## Bertha

*that is the acheivement of which I am most proud.*
.
Agree. Of course, having children is at least second, lol.


----------



## donwilwol

i went through a red man stage, a Copenhagen stage and a skoal stage. I can't say I ever quit, it just fell out of favor for me. I did the pipe, cigar and still smoke a cigarette if I'm with a friend who has one. I've got a boat load of guns. None of them worth the stuff like Al has, but a few I built myself. You probably would not want me shooting at you with any of them though. I've gone through most legal vices. Never hit the illegal side. I still drink more than I probably should and of course there is this damn tool thing.

My Sargent Plane Identification Value Guide arrived today. So on the trip where I found my Stanley #1, Sargent #15, what is now a type 2 Sargent 307 (still worth $150) and the Ulmia, I picked up a Sargent 708. It needs a blade but otherwise in good shape. Reading the book today I find out its worth about $200. Go to ebay, and sure enough, I probably need to pull that out of the pile in the corner of the shop!!!


----------



## Dcase

Yes, thats pretty hardcore not to spit. I have had to do it before when I am in a public place and I cant spit anywhere but its not something I would want to always do.

I used to dip Skoal Apple, Berry Blend and Cherry. The Berry Blend was my favorite and I was on that for at least a couple years.. The Skoal just got to expensive for as many as I went through.

Scott, I have heard from a few guys that quitting chew was the hardest thing they did. I have had times where I have gone a week without it and it was not a problem so I am one of those guys who thinks I can quit when I want to and it wont be an issue but I have never tested it.


----------



## lysdexic

Don said…." I've gone through most legal vices. Never hit the illegal side" umm….silence…...crickets churping


----------



## Dcase

I just won this http://www.ebay.com/itm/290764869318?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1361

I watched it on my screen for the last 10 min of the auction hoping that I wouldn't get outbid. I wasn't going to bid any higher then 85.00. This is the first KK8 that I have seen on ebay and it brings me that much closer to completing my set of KK series planes.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, do you have all KK or some K and some KK? I've not seen a Keen Kutter 8 either in the wild.


----------



## lysdexic

Nice Dan.

***Am I the only one who gets frustrated with the format of Leach's newsletter?


----------



## waho6o9

Congrats Dan, looks like a great KeenKutter 8.


----------



## donwilwol

the format of Leach's newsletter could use an update


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's old school, but I like the format. Straight to the point, very responsive links, etc. The Everlast chisel set was amazing. The price of that SW #101 was, too.


----------



## ShaneA

Congrats again to Scott for quitting, remember when you did. As to the rest of the chewers, think about the budget that could be spent on tools if you quit. Plus, I could imagine that are health benefits too. Furthermore, I cannot imagine many women on this planet liking it…..End PSA…CARRY ON


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Dan.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I am trying to complete a set of the KK planes which I believe were made by Sargent. I do have one of the single "K" marked Keen Kutter planes which were made by Stanley with the Bedrock frog design but I don't include that with my other KK planes.

The Keen Kutter's marked with a "KK" have the older style solid frog with no adjustment screw and the rear tote is shaped different then the "K" series planes that were made by Stanley. The "KK" planes also have unique irons which are twice as thick as the standard vintage iron. I don't know if these irons were ever included with the Stanley made "K" planes but so far all of the "KK" planes I have bought have had them.

I don't know much about steel but I have found that the KK irons seem to hold an edge for a lot longer then my old Stanley irons. I don't know if this is due to them being thicker or because of the type of steel used. Keen Kutter specialized in cutting tools, mostly cutlery knifes and such they probably knew what they were doing when it came to cutting tools. At least thats my experience.


----------



## donwilwol

I really like the sargent made planes. I need to find an iron for the 708 and try it. I don't care for the 4xx series as much, they seem to be cheaper made, but maybe I need to give them another shot.


----------



## bandit571

After that quad bypass last year, came home to find ALL of my pipes were thrown out! Can you say COLD TURKEY? After one very bad "Two weeks in the summer" i lost my taste for the hard stuff. Drinking 100 proof Wild turkey, straight from the bottle? Two days of "cotton-mouth"? Toll for that "last night binge"? 8 scotch & sevens, 7 PBRs on the way back to the hooch, half a bottle of 12 year old single malt scotch ( drinking from the bottle) and that 1/2 a fifth of turkey.

On a plane note: These showed up in the mail today:









All black is a #110, with a SW blade ( it's only good point) and a Red& Blue Handyman 120. Only good point?









Was wondering WHY the base wouldn't get flat…..Hmmm, a crack in the mouth? Disaster??? maybe, maybe not. The handyman is a Stanley #120. At least there is no cracks in it..









Bolts for the $5 Challenge Plane are here, cutting new threads on some drill rod, and in the Brass nuts. Front knob has a Stainless steel bolt, under a Brass nut. The tote has just a plain steel bolt, going under that brass nut.

For an eye opener. try Ebay on a $.95-$15.00 setting, with a Buy-it-now setting. Yeah, I am cheap….


----------



## Dcase

Don, I have a couple 400 series Sargent planes and I think they are good quality but I did have issues with the frogs in both of them. Both planes had frogs that were machined very poorly and were not even close to being flat. With most of the vintage planes I have restored I have never had to spend a great deal of time tuning up the frogs but the two Sargent's were a lot of work. I spent several hours on the frog in my 410. Once I got the frogs true they worked a lot better though.


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Dude*- Thank-you for clearing that one up for me. I'd almost forgotten about that one! A lot of water gone under the bridge since then? Not all of it good.

You must have been approx. 20 years old then? You must as an older [and wiser] 'woodwork loving' ex-marine be saddened that you think we will have to invade them sometime soon?

I'm only glad that my boys [24 & 28] will not be involved.

Hopefully the Iranian people will sort things out for themselves eh?

Carry On Chaps

Cheers,
John


----------



## Dcase

I finished up that small cherry end table this past weekend. I thought I would share the finished photo. If the shelf still looks crooked then its just an illusion because I checked it and its square and level with the rest of the table. I made this for my Grandma and this picture was taken at her house, the stuff on the shelf is hers.


----------



## Mosquito

Looks like it turned out great Dan! Nice work


----------



## donwilwol

very nice Dan. The shelf looks nice and straight this time 

got to love the cherry!!


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for your service Dude!

Very nice Dan!


----------



## bandit571

That makes THREE #120s in the shop. Time to thin the herd? That #110, savable? Should have pictures tonight of the completed $5 Challenge plane's new bolts. SHOULD look like the original bolts.

Waiting to see IF some parts are won, have another "Project Plane" in the works.

Question: Those brass nuts for the handle bolts, what size rod would I need to make my own? I can do the rest of the work, just need a brass rod size. Will be a 1/4" x 20 all-thread rod as a "bolt". Those Brass ends are the sticking point. At least for the next project plane. Already have the brass nuts for the Challenge plane.

What is a good price for a Stanley ( Pre-SW) #120 block plane? Got one of those in the shop, need to sell. Might have a second one lurking about in the pile…









Block plane head count?? EIGHT of them, right now….


----------



## donwilwol

what size rod would I need to make my own? 7/16"

I've got some if you want me to cut you a couple.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I would say a good price for the #120 would no more then 10 dollars. There are several on ebay now with "Buy it Now" price set at 9.99… You could always try for more though.


----------



## Dcase

Hey all, if anyone is looking for a Bedrock frog style #4 here is a great deal

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-STANLEY-BAILEY-NO-4-LOOK-A-LIKE-9-SMOOTH-WOODWORKING-JACK-PLANE-SEE-/221115849171?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337b8819d3#ht_500wt_1361

I am 99 percent positive that this auction is for a V&B plane (which have Bedrock frog design). The seller does not know the make but I do. I just spent all my money on that KK #8 otherwise I would be all over this one. No bids 40 min left… Just saying.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mauricio

I have 6 planes done from Tom and you can really tell the difference. Not only does he do the bottoms but the sides also. So if you want to use a plane for shooting you will know it is Perfect.

I only say this because I am a very very happy customer of Toms. He also sells planes that he has flattened also of which I bought 4 of them

Arlin


----------



## russde

I am going (hopefully) to look at a couple of Craigslist planes tomorrow.
The seller has a #5 listed, looks nice, lots of blade left, hard to tell the sole condition from the pictures, $25
and he lists a #79, but it's a #78 rabbet also $25.
The 78 has the fence but no depth stop, anyone have an extra?
I'm thinking of offering $40 for both, I already have two #5's, but I am thinking I could set one up as my 'permanent' shooting plane.

Oh, and I preferred Skoal Vanilla, used plain longcut then the various flavors then Vanilla for a total of maybe 7 years…quit cold and am also proud of it…now if I could eat better, exercise more, and drink less I'd be in good shape.


----------



## thedude50

thanks dan I took a shot

look at this one guys damn I wish i was working again http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-85-Cabinet-Makers-Scraper-Plane-Fine-Condition-Tilting-Handles-Decal-/230841574125?_trksid=p4340.m1374&_trkparms=algo%3DUPI.GIROS%26its%3DI%252BC%252BS%26itu%3DUCI%252BUCC%26otn%3D15%26pmod%3D221115849171%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D1676269721936067315


----------



## donwilwol

russde, here's a stop kit http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rabbetplanelevercapanddepthstopkit.aspx


----------



## thedude50

Johnny, I just found out that Iran is involved in the war in Syria and that their elite sun glass wearing guard are there killing civilians. I don't think we can sit here and watch another genocide of innocent civilians, Even the rebels who we told we would back. We must help them be free for the evil dictator. Now that the tide had turned and he was on his way out Iran flexes its mussels to keep him in power. Yesterday the french called for a government that they will support and if we back France on this we will be at war. I don't know if we could stop until we end the Iranian nuclear program. So this could be our excuse to end the program all together and we already have the support of Israel, and France. But we wont make a move till after the election. I only hope those poor people can last long enough to wait for our help. Of coarse France could go in on their own and support the rebels but they never enter wars first since Vietnam. Yes it makes me sad we could have stopped all this from happening Had Carter had the nerve to take the hostages back. However had he done that we would have been in an unrecoverable double dip Stagflation that would have crippled our economy to a level as bad as our economy is today. So yea it saddens me we will loose more lives for other nations freedom but we server a higher power. One that believes all men should be free to make their own choices. Not be ruled by self serving dictators. I only pray that the war will be swift and the loss of life kept to a minimum and I also pray that Iran never gets the bomb.

Now on to brighter things My good friend showed up in my shop yesterday bearing a great find I am now the proud owner of a bedrock 604 1/2 I am in the middle of the clean up but was very pleased to find that when I washed the plane with trend Parts and bit cleaner the Japan was in perfect condition and was clearly original. I replaced the Tote and Nob and have all the light rust cleaned with a little wire wheel action and the other parts cleaned easily with the trend cleaner. No need to sandblast this beauty. I am now on the diamond plate flattening the sides and the sole. I have over an hour into it and have a ways to go on the first side. It will be a real beauty when I am done though and I love the size of this plane my LN is one of my favorite planes. I am confident this one will be a regular user and I am now very close to finishing my flat top collection I think I need one or 2 more. I will have to figure out about the fractions and make sure of all the sizes. I also will need the dreaded no1 bedrock from Patrick as it will complete the set IMHO


----------



## terryR

Dan, congrats on the KK8…can't wait to see…Also, that's a very nice table for Grandma! I hope she likes the cherry as much as we do. 

Lance, Thanks for your services, Dude. Our veterans DON'T get the payback they deserve…Iran/Iraq? Holy can of worm shiite, Batman.

Anyhow…out here in paradise we get to drive to the post to receive our packages…but it feels like christmas today! A Stanley 5 1/2 that Don used…I probably WON'T restore that one! Another Wards Master to clean. And, the slow speed Baldor was a long overdue gift for my shop…









.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ohh, nice grinder Terry. Congratulations on your haul today.


----------



## Johnnyblot

I saw this on eBay. .*Rapier 450 Heavy Smooth Plane,* Museum Quality a MUST SEE

It may be of interest as its selling from Blaine WA -USA

Item #: *160873616286*
I blogged a RAPIER 400 [#4) recently that I have. They're unusual & unloved here which surprised me that one has made it 'across the pond'. Don commented he had never seen one! They are a good quality heavy casting, if you like yr planes that way?
Sorry I could only put the title & item number up as I'm on my phone (at work)

Cheers
John


----------



## carguy460

Terry - what color is the frog on your Wards Master? I'm guessing red based on the lever cap background…I only ask because I just restored a family plane, Wards Master 5…had a red background on the lever cap logo and a blue frog…I can't find an example like mine with the mixed colors…


----------



## bhog

I am a straight up addict,seems I can get addicted to just about anything.Drugs,alcohol,women,tobacco,guns,work,learning,fishing,woodworking etc…and you can add just about anything else in there.

At one time I had a serious cache of weaponry,now I dont own any firearms,I dont drink ,smoke,dip,or slut around.I work my tail off and spend time with my family and THAT is manly.

In fact I could do anything womanly at this very moment, and do it so manly that it would no longer be womanly….....

^ yes 5 pts right there.Should be an epic sig.


----------



## carguy460

Good post, Brandon! Work hard and take care of the family - that pretty much covers all that is manly!


----------



## ShaneA

Could be 2 epic signatures in there…possibly 3.


----------



## chrisstef

Bhog - game, set, match.


----------



## Mosquito

I think Brandon is actually the guy from the Old Spice commercials…


----------



## bhog

LOL thanks guys.Mos Ill never tell !!!.

Getting kinda pissy cause I havent been in the shop for 2 days,but I did find a couple shavings in the basement under my bench while I was working out…Hard maple and walnut fell over the winter.


----------



## thedude50

I need a lj app for my phone so i can u/l photos to this thread easier. I forgot the memory card in the office and then I took some shots on my phone. Not sure how they will look but it is supposed to be a 10 mega pixel camera in the phone but it wont take photos like the 9 mp Nikon. I dont even remember how to off load the photos on the phone to the cpu god I must be getting old.


----------



## bandit571

A question about these little guys???









One of these is marked as a Stanley #110, one is marked as a Stanley #120, the other two????









Strange that all of these are Stanley planes. The red one is a Handyman, according to the stamp on it's iron. And it seems to be a H120? The smaller two????









Strange indeed. One iron is a SW, one iron is post-SW, and a third is pre-SW era. Ideas????


----------



## Sylvain

So much activity on this thread !

Bertha #18337
No I don't own a surface grinder.

It seems that Tom does the machining without the blade installed.
Is it OK? He gives an explanation about it which seems correct.
Anyhow, I would bet that is how it was first done at the factory by the manufacturer (maybe not with a surface grinder but with a milling).

When you lap by hand you in some way mimick how the plane is actually used.


----------



## russde

<<russde>>

Don,
Thanks for the link, they are out of stock right now, but patience is one of my goals for the year…


----------



## vonrow

heh, you said we could include any hand tool in general… but I will have to post my bit braces somewhere else and just show my super humble Stanley #9 1/2

I know it's not the prettiest tool around. I picked it up last weekend at a local flee market. There was an elderly gentleman peddling off his collection of tools and such. On my first trip to his trailer I bought all 4 of his bit braces (with matching auger bits) and on the 3rd or 4rth trip I picked and poked and found myself yet another whole tool-tray of treasures. This was a definate diamond in the rough however. I found pieces of it among a few different boxes. The only part I could not find was the pivot that goes under the front thumbscrew to adjust the mouth. But the screw is there and you can adjust the mouth w/o the pivot…just not as "easy" as having the pivot intact. All parts were rusted, tarnished, and caked in years of dirt & grime. I thought I might use the blade for something else when I was sorting through the tools. There was a knock-off stanley plane I added to the tray too. I figured that one at least, would work for a plane. Turns out that the knock-off needs a heap of work to get it goin. (wich it will get… eventually)

Last night I got a bug to see what that beat up 9 would look like all shined up. I even had a new hone to try out so… what better canidate than this! A few hours later, and this old beat up #9 &1/2 is sliceing clean shaves like new again.

It's ugly, but it's mine now. And I love it.


----------



## Bertha

Von, you won't have any trouble finding the parts for that 9 1/2. This is a plane I really like


----------



## terryR

Jason, my Wards Master has the red frog…I think

I can't get the lil rust bucket apart! 

Gonna mail it to Bandit for restores…
.


----------



## dbray45

I have been watching this thread since Hector was a pup. There are a few interesting things that are very note worthy -

The idea that many of these old tools can be brought back to useable life, if not pristine condition is a testament to their quality - of the likes we probably will not see again in any manufacturing AND the people that are cleaning up these tools and using them are really remarkable.

I truly feel sorry for those new people that try to get through these threads, could take years - it is like an apprentiship in its own right - you almost have to go through every line.

Just an observation--


----------



## dbray45

Did I say that some of these tools have sat idle and neglected, sometimes for generations?


----------



## vonrow

Ya, I looked up the missing pivot, and the broken parts too. I'm not in any hurry though, since the tool works as-is. I can stand adjusting the mouth without the pivot. And the broken frog is just cosmetic. It still holds the blade just fine. Aside from just looking… bleh… it's a fully funcitoning tool  My luck anyway, I'd replace the frog and likely drop the dumb thing… and break it just like the previous owner probably did. haha


----------



## Bertha

Lol, Von
.
David, I completely agree with you. It's collectively a wonderful rescue of items that were likely very important to someone in the past.


----------



## LukieB

Brandon, 
Love your post, I wanted to say something like that yesterday to Dan when he joked about calling him Danielle if he gave up chewin' , just couldn't find the eloquent words you did, but you've inspired me…

Booze, drugs, guns, tobacco, none of these things make you manly, being a good husband and good father does though. Not to say I don't enjoy those things, they're just not what makes me manly.

In fact I could do anything womanly at this very moment, and do it so manly that it would no longer be womanly…….. Love that line, will be very disappointed if it doesn't become a sig soon.


----------



## RGtools

I try to do things in moderation…that way I can afford to get the good stuff. (applies to tools too)



















The wife and I had fun with the camera last night.


----------



## Bertha

^Ahhhhh. I'm not the only guy that likes NUBs


----------



## LukieB

*Smitty*, 
Since you said was a good price, does this mean you are the proud new owner of some Everlasts and a 101?, and that when Patrick e-mails me back about the chisels he's gonna tell me they're sold…Damnit I told myself I was gonna be more on top of it this month.

*RG*, Very nice, everything in moderation…even moderation.

The wife and I had fun with the camera last night. I'm gonna go ahead and leave that one alone, LOL


----------



## Bertha

*8 scotch & sevens, 7 PBRs on the way back to the hooch, half a bottle of 12 year old single malt scotch ( drinking from the bottle) and that 1/2 a fifth of turkey. -Bandit.*
.
Damn, Son. I couldn't even post those numbers back in my professional days.
.
1/2 fifth of turkey makes my knees weak.


----------



## Mosquito

Ok, I can't find it or remember, which one of you yahoo's posted this earlier?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=130753584437&si=jHniBqA9igy1TL3hxWLopSe3xnM%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME%3AL%3AOC%3AUS%3A3160&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Lucas, I thought the same thing re RG's "camera fun" lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ryan - reading emails of posts from the Epic Thread, I saw your line 'me and the wife had fun with the camera last night' and had to log in to see the pic… Extra anticipation points per Al's NUB reference. But it was only a cigar and scotch… Oh well. A nice shot of alchohol and tobacco, true. But still…

Lukie, congrats on the 101 and chisel purchase!


----------



## LukieB

*Chris*, Dirty minds think alike I guess, I believe it was Al who posted the 4-1/2 link…are you the proud new owner?

*Smitty*, no I was asking if you bought them…. guess that means you didn't. Maybe I will hear good news back from Patrick today…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Exactly! 

I did pick something from the list and that was more in my price range, and won the draw. Will do an unvieling when it comes in.


----------



## mochoa

They dont call him Smutty for nothin'. ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

I thought it was Al, I just couldn't find the initial post. I am indeed… I just threw in a bid for the minimum on a whim. I guess I now have a 4 1/2. Should have waited to build that travel plane till I guess lol


----------



## mochoa

Mos, when traveling your allowed a Carry-on and a small bag that can fit under the seat in front of you. How about a Wooden Man Purse plane till to go along with it?


----------



## Mosquito

lol I like the justification process Mauricio. I looked at adding a "side holster" for the #8, just for fun lol


----------



## mochoa

You ever see those old Japanimation movies where there are dudes with wooden backpacks? Could be sweet!


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, I think that was me Mos. D'you buy it?
Edit: just now seeing that you did. I was tempted, as I've wanted one for a while. From the photo, if I recall, it looked to be in good shape; maybe already restored. 
.
Edit2: just looked again. Perfect candidate for tweaking. I should have bought it, lol.


----------



## Bertha

*Extra anticipation points per Al's NUB reference*
.
That's the kind of locker room wittiness you can only find here. Bravo!
At least it was a capital NUB


----------



## Bertha

.
http://lumberjocks.com/deceiver/blog/31793


----------



## bandit571

Paint shop is busy with the newest project plane. Supposed to be a later version, the Black paint knobbies..









Will have a Stainless Steel bolt, the black painted tote…









And i had a new style base ( old parts plane) that needed a few coats of black.









I have a frog on the way, along with the iron/chip breaker/bolts. There is also a soon to be un-plated stanley lever cap with that "kidney-shaped' hole. I'll shine that up to bare-ass metal, paint the black frog a new black paint. Franken Plane central!!!


----------



## bandit571

base will get a clean up, after those coats dry. Down inside the bolt holes? They are still filled with cleaners. Cuetip to to clean them out. Scrape the bearing areas clean. Next week, the rest of the parts show up..

Going to be sharpening a few block plane irons later….









All Stanleys….


----------



## Dcase

This video was posted by Loren in another thread and I thought I would share it here.

Go to the 10 min mark and there is a funny little hand plane scene.


----------



## bandit571

even better one at the 14:30 mark. Is THAT how one sharpens a block plane? bandsawed a car?? How about that dust collector…..

Abuse of a handsaw?


----------



## mochoa

$10 buck for the first dude who tries to shave with a block planes!


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I didn't finish the video so I had to go back and watch the rest.

Mauricio, I might take you up on that offer, I could use the 10. I usually test the irons by cutting the hair on my arm but I have never tried doing it with the iron set in the plane…


----------



## chrisstef

I think id need a compass plane to shave the ole soup strainer. On a side note, my father walked into the hospital room 2 nights ago to see his first grandson and he had shaved off his Tom Selleck. First time since the Summer of Love that his upper lip saw sunlight. That was strange.


----------



## WhoMe

Wow, get away from this thread for a bit and holy moly, this thread is hard to keep up with. 
With all the recent 'tangent' topics i'm not sure I belong on this thread any more. I don't drink (quit several years ago), smoke and don't like guns.
But I will go with the common theme of hand planes and woodworking and hang around anyway.

Lance, thanks for the details on the workbench instruction errors, bookmarked it for future reference. 
Dan, thanks for that Laurel and Hardy link. I forgot how funny they were and now want to watch more of their films. I do like the sharpening of the block plane demo at about 14:45. Maybe I will have to try that because, water stones seem like waay too much work compared to that method. Heck, if it was good enough for them back then in that era of craftsmanship, maybe it is good enough for me….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

WhoMe, tangents in this thread are like the weather… wait a bit, and they'll change.  For the record, I don't smoke except for the very rare times that a cigar crosses my path. And while I have guns, it's very pedestrian fare and the last time I shot one of them was likely more than a decade ago.

Gotta watch that link tonight, Dan!


----------



## Bertha

^you shoot at pedestrians, Smit? 
.
good on you
.
For Don and the IT gang, I have no business having a computer. I thought I could just unplug my modem/router and move them wherever I wanted. When it didn't work, I thought putting a paperclip in my router would do the trick. I'm on cellular internet right now, lol. However, I didn't smash anything. Woodworking has chilled me out, I guess. 
.
I got a new IP camera for the shop that was "easy" to install. Sounded cool, remote pan/tilt/zoom; just for kicks, not linked to the security system. I was going to make cool videos, datenight with lysdexic, etc. The manual might as well have been in Mandarin. I ruined my whole network with this stupid thing. Anyhoo, here's some planes.
.








.








.








.
I think the choice is clear….
.
abandon computers.


----------



## Bertha

I present the above b/c I believe, even without a lateral, those long in the tooth reign supreme.
Do you think someone's replaced my little fish depth thingy (what is that called, anyway?)
Notice the unnatural wear and telltale (#8, sigh) peening marks?


----------



## Bertha

WhoMe, I beg of you, don't take any tangent personally. Like Smit says, they extinguish as quickly as they light. I've made soap, candles, do a bit of gardening, and I've watched Oprah more than once; but you'll never see me admit it here. Everyone's got their own real life convictions. We're just sitting on the porch talking mostly about handplanes.


----------



## bandit571

Looks likemy 9-1/2 in the one picture, the other looks like my Dunlap. Both of mine seem to have the same markings, good and bad. which one would be good for shaving a beard?

In that movie clip. when Stan tested the iron, it sounded like the iron on my Millers falls 700 aka Death star plane…









As for that 9-1/2 Stanley…









Seems to do alright. The dunlap block plane?









The M-F plane made a "PING" noise because there were some specks of dirt, one under each corner of the iron. Plane would work, but sounded like a TIE Fighter going by. Cleaned the bed where iron sat, nice and quiet, again. Dang, i have EIGHT of them block planes now?? Starting to sound like DonW….


----------



## AnthonyReed

"datenight with lysdexic…"

Funny bastard.


----------



## TechRedneck

Al

More like sittin on the porch, sipping a good single malt, smoking a fine cigar and talking about hand planes.

I've done that more than once here on the mountain with my iPad on LJ's.


----------



## Bertha

^and how, Tech. One of these days, I'll be on that porch with you (or the other way around). I've always got some stupid $hit pressing down on me. This time, I have to fly to Tampa for business for a few days. I'm not fond of Tampa, but I'm less fond of cities I have to pass through to get there.
.
Went out to the shop and the cobwebs almost stopped me. Times have been better


----------



## ShaneA

Dont forget about the guns Mike! Well armed, apparently…


----------



## oldnovice

*'Bout the CTS mentioned some time ago!*

I had CTS in both wrist (first the right and later the left) about 11~ years ago and was sent to a sport medicine doctor. After the conductance test she suggested the Cortisone injection and electric muscle stimulus therapy which I had done and I never had a rocurrence.

I went that direction as opposed to surgery because of my co-workers and my dad who had surgery and never got total relief and/or function back. There were just too many bad stories to go in that direction. These surgeries were not performed by the same doctors, or in the same cities, or even in the same state so it wasn't just one bad doctor!


----------



## donwilwol

Someone explain why this is so hard to resist!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Tools-SW-Corgi-Mack-Truck-Mint-/290768589785?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item43b32893d9


----------



## ShaneA

Its the sickness Don, the sickness…it is spreading.


----------



## ArlinEastman

For you Beer drinkers










Then the Die Hard Beer drinkers










Enjoy  Arlin


----------



## chrisstef

Arlin - well if that aint some good ole country ingenuity i dunno what is. It also reminds me of college for some odd reason. Busch light and a good stream.


----------



## Bertha

Arlin, they picked a helluva can for the shower head. Christef said it best, Busch light and a good stream; standing the night of/sitting the day thereafter. All good times.


----------



## bhog

Lucas, thank you and I agree completely.I wasnt trying to be a big downer or nothing guys I am usually the first to call another guy an octopus ,just felt it needed said.

And I will wait for awhile to see if anybody snatches that as a sig ,then I may promote it.Truthfully though was kinda hoping Scott would grab it (not that) ....

Day 3 and did in fact go in the shop to grab tools to put the top on my jeep,no shavings or shellackin or any woodwerkedness (yes) happened.You ever been so tired of being tired that you are just drained?Hit that point last week and can honestly say Im lookin forward to a couple days off.Been really wanting a beer lately….......


----------



## Bertha

I like Bhog more every day.


----------



## chrisstef

Bhog- jeep guy here too. Straight soft top, leaks like a sieve. Wouldnt have it any other way. Maybe ill grab it being were jeep brothers? Like i said soft tops only. I can relate on the tired level, hallucinations aint as bad as they make em out to be. Beats a beer buzz any day.


----------



## lysdexic

I really miss my Jeep and I'm strongly considering another. My wife wants a 4 door but they are damn expensive and under powered from what I understand.

Random pic from the past…......


----------



## chrisstef

Overarm shaving sucker scott? That aint gonna be no 12 dollar trip to the barber.


----------



## ksSlim

Woodworking Hand Tools - Hundreds 
Hundreds of Stanley and other planes . . . hundreds of other hand woodworking tools are being liquidated for the family of a deceased collector of primarily user quality tools. Prices are firm but reasonable.

Saturday, September 1st from 10:00 a.m. until Noon only!

Absolutely no presale or early sale is possible!

9404 Sturgeon in Overland Park, KS 
Take 95th Street Exit off of Overland Parkway (69 Highway) East to Moody Park Drive to 9404 Sturgeon

http://maps.yahoo.com/#q2=9404+Sturgeon+Dr%2C+Overland+Park%2C+KS+66212-4943&lat=38.95790709902157&lon=-94.70462679862976&zoom=16&mvt=m&trf=0

Questions may be directed to Bill Johnston, [email protected], 913-492-6942.


----------



## Mosquito

hmmm…. 7 hour drive, somehow I don't think I'd be able to convince the girlfriend that it's a good idea….


----------



## ksSlim

Somebody tell Shane, this is in his back yard.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, it is about 15 min haul. Maybe check it out. Thanks.


----------



## WhoMe

sorry if i offended anyone with my tangent comments. although i am sure no one was offended with the thick skins everyone seems to have on here. hahaha
tangents are great and it brings out the humanity of folks. i guess i was just complaining to whine.

bertha, nice block planes, especially the japanning. the bottom one is the low angle one i want next but they are always pricey on ebay. a little jealous on that one.


----------



## racerglen

I think Bandit posted a Sargent block plane blade yesterday ?










Curious if it has any makers mark, this one looks the same and has no marks at all at all ?


----------



## bhog

95.5 yj here.Chriss I usually run topless or a bikini top doing the summer months ,but I will eventually get a soft top and then just use the hard for winter.I have had mine for a few yrs it was paid for when I drove it home, so I dont see any need to get rid of it.Just rolled passed 61k last week.If I got rid of mine it would be for a low mile tj rubi.

Scott nice sig


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

2000tj here, and love it. Going Jeepin on Monday, oil roads and way out back roads, 4-wheeler trails.


----------



## Bertha

Jeep gang, I wanted a JEEP badly. I've actually driven lysdexics, which is kind of weird on the internet. Being in WV, there is no shortage of them on CL. Like a plane, some restored; and others that Bandit would adopt. I finally went to the dealer and he trotted me right over to a dolled up Rubicon. When we started talking dollars and cents, I almost dropped in the spot. When did that happen? You can get yourself into a pretty nice Mercedes or truck (whichever suits your style) for less. 
.
I've decided to keep my truck and buy a little putt-putt car. 
.
I saw a Land Rover Defender on CL here. The entire interior was sprayed with LineX. Had a winch with a built in compressor. Manned out appropriately (no monster truck). I had a hard time walking away but 2 trucks defeats the purpose; and I can't part with my truck.


----------



## donwilwol

What? but 2 trucks defeats the purpose

That's like saying can't do wood furniture, that's be to much wood


----------



## racerglen

And fresh from Lee Valley !

Veritas® Jack Rabbet Plane



















This plane takes large-scale rabbeting work in stride. Weighing 6 lb, with a full-width mouth and 15-1/8" long body similar to that of a jack plane, it is suitable for very large rabbets and fielded or bevelled panels - anywhere you need to make a long, wide cut that would require major effort with a smaller rabbet or shoulder plane. The long sole and substantial mass help ensure accuracy; it will not follow the bumps and valleys that a shorter plane would, and the 4-3/4" toe registers solidly to the workpiece.

Set flush to both sides of the 2-1/4" wide body, the 3/16" thick bevel-up blade makes right- or left-handed corner cuts cleanly and accurately. The 15° bed angle, coupled with the 25° blade bevel, yields an effective cutting angle of 40°. Scoring spurs on either side of the body scribe the cut ahead of the blade, minimizing tear-out on cross-grain work.

Adjustable for depth and projection, the spurs can be recessed for working with the grain or to ensure that the outside spur cannot accidentally score the workpiece. Mounted on two steel fence rods with brass collet screws, the 7-3/8" long removable fence can be set up to 5-1/4" from the shoulder and is through-drilled to accept a wooden fence extension. The rear tote tilts and locks to either side for knuckle clearance.

The stress-relieved ductile cast iron body is accurately machined, with a sole that is flat and square to the sides. The adjustable mouth can be closed to a narrow slit for fine shavings and minimum tear-out, or opened for heavier cuts. A Norris-style mechanism combines feed and lateral adjustments for easy, precise blade setting. Set screws on either side of the blade prevent it from shifting in use, but allow full lateral adjustment. Includes a lapped blade, available in A2, O1 or PM-V11™ steel. Patented.

Made in Canada.

The initial shipment is en route to our retail stores. We expect to have stock available at all locations by mid-September, 2012.

Jack Rabbet Plane, A2
05P53.01 $299.00 
05P53.51 $299.00 
05P53.71 $309.00 
05P53.02 $37.00 
05P53.52 $37.00 
05P53.72 $48.00

2-1/4" Blade, PM-V11™


----------



## Dcase

Thats pretty neat looking plane ^ by LV..

I used to have a Jeep Cherokee and I loved it. I would like to get another one someday. I wish they would have never stopped making the Cherokee though.


----------



## carguy460

Dang you, ksSlim…Thats an hour or so from me…but I just found out about a huge flea market in white cloud, also an hour from me…you have made my weekend plans very difficult to figure out now!


----------



## ksSlim

Sparks andWhite Cloud are 12 miles apart. Google Sparks and tell Ray "Slim sent me".


----------



## ksSlim

BTW, Sparks and White Cloud go Thurs- Monday. You could make em all.


----------



## carguy460

Sparks? You mean another fleamarket this weekend?


----------



## carguy460

Just found the info…thanks Slim!


----------



## Bertha

Jason, your Wife is going to kill you
.
Why does that fenced rebate have to be so long?


----------



## carguy460

LOL Al…my wife is the one who told me about one of them. Weird…like last weekend she asked if I wanted to go to the antique store…I said sure, found that Stanley 6 for $9…as we are checking out she says I need another plane like I need a hole in my head. I don't get it - she's obviously enabling me, yet gives me heck when I buy! The good news is that I have 7 planes now and have spent under $50 total…

My goal for this weekend - a rabbet plane, grooving plane, and back saw…and of course anything else that strikes my fancy that isn't overpriced!


----------



## Bertha

If you find a rabbet and a groover in a weekend, you're in the honey hole. My fiance' is a saver; I'm a spender. I guess it balances out. We've got this cool place here called "The Mound". They have car shows there, there are a couple of antique shops, I really like going there (and I'm kind of a hermit). My fiance' hates going there; I can't figure it out. I think she must see it as some giant garage sale where I'll buy junk. Enter Fleabag and my credit card. There, I have to exercise restraint; and I'm not very good at that


----------



## Mosquito

Jeeps… I drove an '04 liberty for a year. Didn't mind it, apart from the fact that going 80mph on the interstate dropped the mileage to 17-18, or 19 on a good day. Not what I wanted to do when I was driving 80 miles/day to and from work. Before that it was a '99 Astro van … which got about the same mileage, heavier, and bigger engine… hmmm.

I dislike eBay as well… I mean, I like it, but my bank account doesn't…


----------



## bandit571

Yep it was a Sargent iron, but they stamped it for Diamond Edge Tools. Even has a cambered edge.









Not sure if you can see the stamp..


----------



## Dcase

I am also a spender but only when it comes to buying things that I feel hold a resale value. I have spent more on tools then I probably should have but I know if I should ever end up in a bind I can resell the tools and get my money back.

I am dirt cheap when it comes to spending money on stuff that holds no value though. A good example would be going out to dinner at a nice restaurant. If me and the wife go to a place like Olive Garden our bill will be somewhere around 45 dollars. The food is good but thats 45 dollars I can never get back. I would much rather take that 45 dollars and buy a vintage plane or two knowing that I could always sell and get at least some if not all that 45 back.


----------



## Mosquito

I also dislike going out to eat for the same reason. I get it's nice sometimes, but it's just too expensive.

The other thing is I do a LOT of research before buying anything… typically what ends up happening is the time between when I decide I want something and decide what I want, and then finding a good deal on it, chances are I've already saved up enough money to cover it and then some… I also hate the fact that I'm renting for that very reason… never seeing that money again every month


----------



## mochoa

Common Dan, the wife has had, what 5 kids, take her to dinner man! She deserves it. ;-)


----------



## Bertha

When I was training, I used to go inspect laboratories for accreditation. The national organization paid for everything; really the sky was the limit. We always tried to spend the most insane amount possible and we went to the best restaurants in the Country. I'd trade a bbq with my family more than all of them collectively. That being said, I wish we had more than two good restaurants in town


----------



## ShaneA

I am the same way. The All-Star gm was in KC this yr, one of my buddies wanted me to go to HR Derby $200 tix, $75 parking. No thanks, told him I was buying/bought some chisels that cost that same amt. Explained I will have those for a lifetime, the gm is 3 hrs. He didnt understand….some people never get it!


----------



## Dcase

We have 4 kids and I plan on keeping it that way. However if we ever have a 5th then maybe ill consider taking her out to dinner. 

No we go out to eat every once in a while and thats fine. I just couldn't see myself going out to eat every weekend and dropping 50 dollars every week with nothing to show for it.


----------



## Bertha

*We have 4 kids and I plan on keeping it that way. However if we ever have a 5th then maybe ill consider taking her out to dinner. *
.
The strength of that approaches lifetime signature level; maybe even tattoo level.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, great point! I have never once bought a ticket to a concert or event like that and probably never will. I know a guy who took his wife to go see Lady Ga Ga concert when she was in town and he was telling me he spent some crazy amount, I think it was about 600 dollars total. He was so happy about it because they had floor seats right in front of the stage… 600 dollars!!!!!! Thats a LN #51 with a little extra to spare! There is no concert or sport even that I would ever spend that kind of money on. I just don't understand it either.


----------



## Mosquito

*I just couldn't see myself going out to eat every weekend and dropping 50 dollars every week with nothing to show for it.*

That's exactly what I put a kibosh on… It seemed like as soon as I started working after I graduated, she wanted to go out to dinner every Friday… I don't particularly like going out to eat as is, so this got old VERY quick. And this was before the addiction!


----------



## oldnovice

Al,

You have the same opinion I had when I was working. I did a lot of business trip to visit customers and to attend committee meetings (25K miles/mo.). One ISO meeting in Southern France included the typical French multiple course meals with the appropriate wines; and I was full after the appetizer. The only really good thing about this meal was the fact that I did manage to bring my wife on this trip (we did have to pay for her part of the trip but that was worth it for her first trip overseas). These "business" meals are required but not nearly as enjoyable as a family get together meal. We try to have one of those every Friday; all three kids and two (soon to be three) grandchildren!

One of my former managers thought that business travel was a perk … maybe it was for him to get away from his wife!


----------



## Dcase

Mos, it was the same way for me. When I was a bit younger we would go out every weekend, sometimes twice a week. This was back 8 or 9 years ago before we had kids. Back then it was expensive but its even more now as the restaurants have raised prices over the years.

Now that I have all these kids my "out to dinner" treat is once a week I will bring home a Little Caesars Hot N Ready pizza and me and the wife will get what ever is left over after the kids get their slices


----------



## Mosquito

I pack a lunch for work almost every day for the same reason… even if I just hit up Jimmy Johns, it's still $6 a day, $30 a week, and that adds up quick.

Dan, Little Ceasar's is probably my favorite pizza chain pizza… there's a local place to our cabin, Papa Tronnios, that is the favorite of anything I've ever had, and another place by my parents' house that's a close second.

Anywho… I'm anxiously awaiting my #4 1/2 that Al made me buy… I hate shipping time!


----------



## ITnerd

In catching up, there are some seriously manly comments happening on this thread.  Shooting officers, not feeding wives. You all are much braver than I. I have a family hand-me-down pump 30-06 browning that multi-tasks from Home Defense to Range duties. I've stopped shooting it much because sometime tries to buy it every time I take it to the range, and I love her too much. I know many of you disagree with 30.06 for home defense, something about living in the city and penetration, but I don't really like my neighbors or thier dogs that much anyway.

I have a lever action marlin 22 from when my grandfather was a machinist there, but I mostly just use that for plinking and threatening the old lady.

When it comes to money, I'd rather spend it on hand tools too, and I'll take a family gathering over a fancy dinner all day, but I would be lying if I told you I didn't like a good steak every now and then. Current Steakhouse favorite is Shula's in the west end of Richmond. I had no idea chain restaurant steaks could be so good. I would slap mom for the 22 ounce Cowboy Ribeye.

Back to planes - 2 questions regarding the below.

Stick-Bat-Plane-Piece?

1. What is it?
2. Why do I feel that I need it?


----------



## Dcase

Chris, I can answer your questions..

1. Its a plane with a long handle

2. Because it will come in handy when you need to plane in those tall/hard to reach places 

I think it looks pretty sweet but they are asking a lot of money for it. You could make one probably pretty easily. I am sure it was probably custom made for a very specific task.

Mos, you will love the #4 1/2… Mine is my go to smoother and is probably my most used bench plane.


----------



## Bertha

Chris, Shula's is amazing. The only steak that can hang is the Mansion in Texas. 
As far as 30.06 goes for home defense, assuming you hit them, their story ends there. I won't be breaking in to your house. You'll have some cleanup and woodworking to do, at both yours and your neighbor's homes, lol.
.
I've been a firearms instructor since 1992 and I like the lowly .38 revolver for home defense. With the right ammo, it'll stop anything without a vest (at home ranges) and anyone who's ever watched a movie will generally know how to use it. If a lady came in for training, she usually left with a S&W Air. 
.
Myself, I like Glasers in a .45 auto with night sights. 12Ga with #7 in the tube, alternating 00/slug thereafter. I live in a log home, so if I have to pull out the black guns, I will. 
.
AAAAANNNNDDDD, you want the stickbat because it is cool in every imaginable way.
.








.
I've always imagined it used as an aggressive scrub. Imagine the leverage you could obtain with that stick.


----------



## Mosquito

*Mos, you will love the #4 1/2…*

that's what I'm afraid of… it won't fit in my travel plane till, unless I do some re-working of glued down pieces, or don't include the #6 (entirely possible) and put a magnet lower down to hold the 4 1/2


----------



## Bertha

And the 4 1/2 is one of the more glorious planes around. The one I got from Dan is wearing a scraper insert. I love it for both those reasons.


----------



## Mosquito

What do you have for a scraper insert Al? It sounds intriguing, and I had wondered if that would be possible or not, before.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, you better start working on those changes in your travel till now because you will need to fit the 4 1/2 in there.

Al, was that 4 1/2 I sold you a type 11? I think it was but I cant really remember.

My Stanley 4 1/2 is a type 11 and it has almost 100 percent of the original japanning left on it. I paid a lot for it and then paid even more as I upgraded it with a Hock iron and chip breaker. Its one I don't think I could ever part with. 


















^It was weird pulling up this picture and seeing the top of my bench so nice and shiny. This was probably taken shortly after I made the bench, before it started getting its battle damage.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, Veritas makes a scraping insert that you can use in your regular bench plane. I don't know if anyone here has it or has used it. 









http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,310&p=32635


----------



## Bertha

Mos, mine is a Paul Hamler. Mine was a gift, which is why I have one


----------



## lysdexic

Dan - I'd really like to know if that works.


----------



## mochoa

that #4.5 is sweet! how wide is the blade on that?


----------



## Dcase

The blade is same width as the standard iron that you would find in the #4 1/2, 6 and 7.


----------



## bandit571

Still going over these two new guys… One is a #110, with a SW iron. So, now I have a "pre" SW iron, a SW iron, and a "post SW" iron. Three are "120" size? One is a 110. A look at these irons









And a shorty iron….









that fits this pre-SW 120 block plane…









or, is it? There is a "5" under that cap…









Then there are these two caps, the red one is a handyman H1249, the black one is a 120, like them wheels? Also have a look at the bases..









And the 110's cap









Number under this cap is "241". Right now, I working on sharpening these little guys up.

Finally, a teaser…..









Rest of the parts are on the way…..


----------



## bhog

Smitt awesome.

4 1/2 is my favorite plane also.Looks,feel etc.

Guys I told my wife about the do anything womanly and make it manly etc. post and she said " thong ,bra and bend over" . I didn't even attempt.Fuhgetaboutit.I still win though in some way,right?

Heading out to the shop now ,left early.HUGE posibility for a premeditated shaving shot,or a shellacked box.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, I would have taken her up on the offer.. Why not? Get a little crazy.

I wish I could head out to the shop now… Work is dead slow today. It would be nice to get an early start on the long weekend.


----------



## Mosquito

I started early :-D


----------



## bandit571

Seems I started last night. WAS scheduled to work last night, went to the ER instead. Was scheduled to work tonight, on a Medical leave instead. Strained the right side of the chest, everything from the middle out to the shoulder is way too sore. Hurts to get a good, deep breath. Heating pad is in place, BIG bottle of Tylenol sitting nearby…

Won some parts to a Stanley #5. Iron/ chip breaker, frog, and lever cap. looks like at least a type 19 or newer. Kidney shaped hole, plated lever cap. It will match what I'm trying to build.









as a number 4.


----------



## donwilwol

I started 2 days early….......

First day of 3 days pickin. Oh Boy!!




























Dan, that 4 1/2 looks sweet with that Hock blade!!


----------



## chrisstef

Don you dog that 112 is tops on my lust list along with a vintage router plane. Im thinkin fathers day aint THAT far off. Ill start droppin hints early.

Bhog - whatever u do with your wifes suggestion is clearly up to you just dont go givin jeep guys a bad name sportin the ole apple bag around town . 2000 tj here as well but ive gotta admit my wife is cooler than i am, it was hers before we even started dating. But i did own a 2001 cherokee for a few years. Still miss the ole girl.

Couple of jeep questions: how do you feel about the 4 doors? Do you guys jeep wave?


----------



## bhog

Don you dirty dog,nice score.

Dan youre a dirty dog too.Fear..

And I got this done before the munchkins took over and russeled me into the house


----------



## donwilwol

So do I sell the veritas scraper (no way) or sell the vintage 112? So what will I do with 2. I suppose I should get a tooth blade for the 112!

Brandon, that's a nice looking box. Looks like about the size for a #2!!


----------



## chrisstef

Bhog hand planed raised panels? Sick lookin curl.


----------



## bhog

Dang ,chriss beat me to the dog by 32 seconds. Nice.I call 3 min handi cuz I type extremely slow.

Apple bag,hilarious, although for me would have to be a grapefruit bag as Im mostly ball.The jeeper in me is pretty secure if you knew some of the things that happened 'round here in them.It has most likely been done.

I dont mind the 4 doors.One of my wifes buddies has one and hers is pretty raw.All black sahara.She muds it topless(smoking hot).My wife has wanted one forever but like Al said spendy.She settled on an awd equinox.I almost always jeep wave.Sometimes I feel like flipping bird though cuz alot of noobs dont know what it is.Oh well.


----------



## chrisstef

Id offer you a trade on the 112 Don, but i dont think i got much to offer. Lemme see if theres somethin i can come up with. What do you value it at?


----------



## bhog

Holy crap it took me 11 mins to chicken peck that out.

Thanks guys.

Nope, its mitered and grooved.I have done em hand planed though.


----------



## Bertha

Like Hog said, holy crap. What do you want for it, Don? Veeeeeeery interested. 
Edit: very.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Bertha

Hog, that box is superb. It's much more difficult to execute than it looks at first glance. I'm a huge fan of a top panel that's proud of the frame. Contrasting spline miters. Interesting plinth and visually out-of-plane grain. I actually like more about this box than most that I see on this site.


----------



## bhog

Al ,thank you for those comments.That made my day.


----------



## carguy460

Shane, KsSlim…you guys still around??? I'm curious as to where you all are located, if you don't mind answering…I'm an hour north of the airport in KC, in Maryville MO…I would just hate to have some LJ's near me and be unaware. I'm in severe need of mentoring with this woodworking thing I really want to master…

Seperate note, wife says OK lets go check out this huge flea market tomorrow. I'm pumped…I think she loves me, and I think she may have a soft spot for these old tools too!!!


----------



## Bertha

*ole apple bag around town-Stef *
.

*for me would have to be a grapefruit bag as Im mostly ball-Hog*
.
Looks down…
.








.


----------



## ShaneA

How do you jeep guys get the lumber and other stuff around? I would be hard pressed to give up the 4×4 truck.

Jason, I live in Raytown, right on the KC border. Slim is in Wichita, if I remember correctly, which is about 3 hrs SW from me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

4 doors not right, yes to jeep wave.


----------



## WhoMe

Catching up. 
I really like the 4 door jeeps. I have only ridden in 4 of them. a ancient CJ that had NO creature comforts back in the 80's. Wasn't impressed but it did need a LOT of work. Rode in a Grand Cherokee back in the 90's and it was nice but not something to write home about. A new stock 2 door around 2004 and it was ok. absolutely gutless as could be. ANd 2 years ago a nice new 4 door. Now I REALLY liked that one. Comfortable, all the creature comforts, ROOM and seemed to have decent power. If I got one, it would be a 4 door.

Al, that picture of that cabinet kind of looks like a dollhouse piece to me. I guess it is because of the zillions of compartments it makes it look miniature.

bhog, I dunno, if my wife made me an offer like that, i would jump on it…"if you know what I mean" but if she was suggesting that you do that, i guess that is one way to spice up a marriage…lol

for us, it is a weekly sat night fast food. The wife cooks the rest of the week. Going out is really for the special occasion like birthdays, anniversaries and so on. Still, it is usually something affordable. We probably do brunches more than anything when we go out.

One of these days I will get around to finishing that type 11 5 1/2C and the early #18. I will be sure to post the shots when done.

AND, I am TOTALLY jealous of all you guys that have access to those flea markets where you get all those fun treasures. Here in So Cal, there is nothing of the sort unless you stumble upon a rare yard sale with tools that you there first in line for. Makes me want to live where Don, Al or some of you other guys do. Nah, I like sunny So Cal with all its crowds, traffic, expensive everything.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats funny bhog - im kinda like a portabella and if u wanna hook it up with a "3 minute handi" thats cool by me.

I dont like the 4 doors IMO jeeps got 3 doors. Im big on the jeep wave, only rookies dont wave and probably roll the 4 doors.

Shane - luckily the jeep is our bonus vehicle, my wife commuted in it for 8 years. So we bought hera little mazda 3 and kept the jeep as the toy / winter vehicle. How do i haul plywood … on top of the company Audi A6 of course. Seriously.

Mom just came over to see the baby and took a tour of the shop … "ya know i needed one of the planers a while back but i used a razor knife instead." Love me some Mom.

EDIT: Name that tag line movie.


----------



## bhog

Lol, I said mostly.

Shane I have a work truck too,But I did fit 48 bf of poplar cut into 40" lengths in the backseat once.Coulda got more if I didnt have the seat and sub box in.If I was in the heep and needed to get lumber home in long lengths It wouldnt be hard with some rope and a sacrifical board to make a cross between rollbars in back and there is a few spots to tie to.

Who- yep she said for me to wear em and make that manly,as I said I havent drank in a few years.


----------



## carguy460

Shane - good to know! I know Raytown kinda sorta…I know Wichita better. I lived east of Wichita for a year or so in Augusta. Perhaps our paths will cross some day…


----------



## bhog

I meant 3 minute handi on calling Don a dog,not claiming the 112.

Shouldve atleast claimed an elephant ear(type of mushroom) lol

edit.. Fried frogs legs on there way I repeat frogs legs are on there way.Al I may spam your other thread.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bertha

With 4 kids you worked so hard for, maybe you should take you out for dinner and leave her home. lol


----------



## thedude50

been sick for a couple of days but stopped in to keep up. If you miss a day you never get caught up. What did you guys think of Clint Eastwood's humor ? Its an old Vaudeville routine I thought it was great for an 82 year old man to ad-lib so well .

don Cant wait to play with that plane you recommended.

Al I use 2 12 gages for home defense both have a laser sight and as a last resort I have my 45 I have it loaded for bear and it will drop anything. I shot expert with the 45 when I was a marine but I am better with my 10 mm and my 9 mm baretta but they just dont hit as hard as the 45 I dont want any survivors if I start shooting. My first choice is the shotguns though. I taught my son in law to shoot and he is a natural. I took him to the range and I put a smiley face on the target he watched and in less than an hour of instruction he was able to emulate the whole thing I have never seen anything like it before. most people take weeks of training to get it and this kid nailed it in an hour.

This is a poll I want to know what is your favorite plane and why. I would like model maker and if you can a photo of your favorite plane in use .

On the book front I am finishing three good books on hand tool use and selection I will be writing my book reviews on the three hand tool books in the next couple of weeks I hope you guys will stop by and read the reviews.


----------



## oldnovice

Hey dude, are you going to put these in the reviews section or a blog?


----------



## thedude50

they will be on my site this old workshop under book reviews


----------



## bandit571

Finished up a second Project Plane. Wasn't quite as rusty as the $5 one was. Just some old parts left over from other projects, a little clean up, a little paint and a box of parts from the Bay…









Amazing that a #5 frog can fit a #4 base? This is after I had cleaned it up. Then the rest of the parts that came in the mail this morning:









Stanley frog, Stanley iron, Stanley chip breaker, and a Stanley lever cap. Sharpened the iron a bit…









And then took it for a trip down Pine Avenue…









Just a "Parts Plane"


----------



## Bertha

12 gages for home defense both have a laser sight
.
Lol, Dude, I've never encountered a laser on a 12Ga. I had a really nice laser on my Sig220 for about a week. I don't quite understand the laser thing. I guess if I was a criminal and saw one on my chest, I'd probably understand. I like your style, Dude; a 10mm is a monster but it's .45 for me all day. 
.
The Jeep Commanders are nice but like Lysdexic said, what gives on the price? I'd buy a used Range Rover before the Commander. 
.
Stef, you have an A6 company car? What, they wouldn't spring for the S? Lol, I'm in the wrong business I'd make an argument for the S8 in lieu of your bonus. The S4 is on my short list of potentials. The 8 is the stuff of dreams, sigh. I think the A6 outcompetes the 5-series all day long.
.
Dude, my favorite plane is the #7. Second is the #6. I like them big (lobbing that one up there). Flattening a board cross-grain/skewed with either of those planes is what it's all about for me. I can't wait for that scraper that Don's going to sell me 
.
Bandit, do you sleep, brother? PM me an address and I'll wood burn a "most prolific" plaque for you. 
.
Major points for frog legs. Go for it, man; order sweetbreads.


----------



## Mosquito

We know you like it big Al… you already commented when you saw my big… 24" ... #8! 

Nice melons, by the way ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Well, I actually went on my first trip into the wild looking at hand tools today. I guess the baby had to leave the nest of Ebay sooner or later. I attended the auction Slim linked the other day. I figured since it has been raining for 24 hrs straight hopefully the turnout would be low, and it was. The collection was definetly one of a hoarder, well, well past the collector phase. I have never really seen a lof of these types of planes in person before, so from that perspective, it was pretty cool. Seigley, Union, Sargent just not too familiar with those type guys. Hand saws, just not comfortable there yet either. I can see I have a lot to learn about hunting in the wild. One notable mistake was not picking up a 607 for $15. It was broken, chunk off one side, welded back together. Not my type of guy. But, it did have nice wood, the frog was there, and it had a keyhole stanley cap on it. $15, should have got it. I basically ended up with a T10 or 11 #5 with good wood and blade, for $10. It is probably a little mean, but its just parts for me even thought it is a perfectly good user. I need a #5 like another hole in my head. But a #5 handle, good wood, and blade. Like that at $10. 2 rosewood low knobs, and a normal rosewood knob, $8. So I spent $18. There were a lot of specialty type planes 45s, 50s, 39?s cutters and whatnot. But since I know nothing of them, and I am not looking to pick up a new heroin type addiction, I left them alone. All in all, pretty cool, but nothing to jump up and down and gloat over. Chisel selection, was horribly dissapointing.


----------



## chrisstef

Al - yea got lucky that the family i work for is heavily established in the car dealership biz locally for the last 80 years. That and i average almost 800 miles a week. I gotta say that it fell apart after 120k miles. Brake line leak, exhaust failed, all 6 ignition coils shot, drinks / leaks oil but they keep fixin it so i keep drivin it

Shane - way to stay off the smack. Im like you i dont need new addictions as tempting as they may be. Ive got a few on the lust list but i like finding them in the wild.

Enjoy labor day weekend gang!


----------



## donwilwol

congat's Shane on your first auction. It sound like you did ok. A good auctioneer can make the actions. I hate the ones that drag on forever.

I picked up a type 17ish #7 in great shape, a type 11 #5c, an earlier #4 that needs some love, a Sargent #415 that needs a lot of love, and a Nice #2 (Orange frog).

as for jeeps, if I was to restore a vehicle, that's what it'd be. I've thought about it a few times, but they are pricey when you find one restorable.


----------



## thedude50

Well guys I finished cleaning and de rusting the Bedrock 604 1/2 The plane is my favorite size I love the big smoother. I hope you all like her too.


----------



## donwilwol

I do like the 604 1\2. I wish I could find the bedrocks in the wild more.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I would like a 604 1/2 too. But, only at a bargain. If it gets to 80% ish the cost of a new LN, I would have to go new.

The plane looks great Lance.


----------



## Mosquito

I went to a town close-ish (45 minute drive) to me that has a lot of antique shops, and it's down by the river (Girlfriend wanted to go see the city) So we hit up probably 8-10 different antique shops. One of the places had a plane collector that had some space, and boy did he have some planes… full set of 2-8 bailey's, full set of 2-8 bedrocks, a Greensfield plow plane which was pretty sweet, a pair of all rosewood coffin smoothers (one with adjustable mouth) a #55 with full set of cutters, half dozen or so 78's, and a bunch of wooden and trans planes; but nothing was in my price range.

I did, however, get a HUGE laugh at one shop that had a relatively rough looking T15 #7 tagged for $245. Same shop different area I found a type 11 #7 in need of love for $95. I almost wanted to see if I could get the first guy to buy MY #7 so I could swap out for the T11 lol.

I did, however, not go away empty handed… Only one I found that was an amount I was willing to pay. $6. Not the greatest score, but not bad for an antique shop  It's a Fulton, or at least has a Fulton iron in it.


----------



## chrisstef

Nothing wrong with a good day on the hunt Mos. You came away with something. Seems a little trend going on with the small little blocks. $6 sounds like an appropriate price.


----------



## Mosquito

when I was with one of the people to unlock the case it was in, he told me that this dealer, and the one next to him were his favorite two. Said they always have neat stuff for really good prices. Said some other dealers will buy from these two to resell. Too bad he just had the one plane lol I must admit though, when I saw the other guys (upstairs) collection/area, it was quite impressive. I've never seen that many nice planes in one area.

Now I just need to start finding some flea markets 

A day on the hunt, some pictures by the river, and came home to make our own ice cream (frozen custard) pie  What a day


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, I've got the Sargent version of that 206. Its the best $6 you could have spent.


----------



## chrisstef

Pass the spoon Mos, this guy loves some ice cream. Turkey Hill Chocolate Peanut Butter … thats the shiznit. Im gonna have to bust out my Ohio 102. I never but a ton of thought to it until you guys got to posting these small ones. Last time i fooled with it i had a tough time getting the iron in under the lever cap.


----------



## carguy460

Checked out 2 flea markets today, whole town events…thanks KsSlim for turing me on to that Sparks one! That thing was huge!

Saw more planes today than I ever have, most overpriced. I did score a type 8 No8 to match my No6 from last weekend. Also got a Craftsman rabbet plane…not sure of the model no, but I didn't care…all parts were there, the price was right, and I needed one.

I also almost pulled the trigger on a 45, but it was in pretty rough shape and missing quite a bit of stuff. Also only 1 cutter…I can wait.

On the plus side, the wife had a blast and can now spot planes buried among other flea market crap from 50 feet…she also surprised me by picking up some crappy No4, looking it over, and telling me it was junk because that toad thing looks like its stamped…I love this woman…also have no idea where she learned that unless I talk to myself when I look at tools. Either that or shes on LJ's, stalking me…

Pics tomorrow!


----------



## ShaneA

That is holarious Jason. Gotta watch out for those stamped toads. Advice to live by, for sure.


----------



## Mosquito

Caramel syrup and mini Reeses. Hindsight suggests caramel topping instead of syrup… the syrup just kind of sank in and settled as a layer below the frozen custard. Still tastes great, but there's no pretty caramel drizzle on the top lol









;-)

We'll have to make a group shot in photoshop or something, of all our #102 variants lol

Sounds like a good time Jason


----------



## ksSlim

Hey fellows, these jocks need some plane input. (just in case you missed it)
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/41199


----------



## ksSlim

Rust huntin note.
NEVER, I MEAN NEVER, go rust hunting in a place where the President is gonna visit.
Its a total bust.
Shoulda stayed in my own back yard and joined Shane n Carguy.


----------



## Bertha

Internet patent:
.
"Restool": a guy that buys something other than a Festool. 
.
You heard it here first, ladies and gents.
.
Wikipedia, call me, bro.


----------



## Bertha

Caramel syrup and mini Reeses.
.
omg


----------



## bandit571

Spent a bit of time on the old back porch, sharpening a few block plane irons:









not sure what plane maker made it. No markings..









my #110, all cleaned up. Tried to flatten that cracked mouth, may still look for a new base…









Stanley#120, pre-SW era. Depth adjust is worn out….









Since there isn't a frog to paint red, Handyman style, they painted the cap on that H1249…

As for the larger planes still at the house..









Since the Test Track was still set up, I took them both for a spin..









The $5 Stanley #4c, type11, and..









the Stanley #4, Type…..Hybrid 20. Just playing around on a rainy-ass morning, BORED!


----------



## bandit571

There would have been more thin shavings on the $5 Stanley, but the wind was kicking up. Gossemer shavings just floating around the back yard….


----------



## chrisstef

Bandit, im pretty sure youre the busiest guy i know. You restore more planes in a week than i will in 5 years. Floating gossemer's … who needs fireworks and parades.

Mos .. a Pie like that hits my fridge and youll have a goatee print in it for sure. To hell with the fork im going face first into carmel heaven.

Carguy .. nice job on the training. 4 eyes is better than two. Now ya gotta train the dog to sniff em out.


----------



## Johnnyblot

Sunday Funday: -
Weebay gods smile again on Johnny.

Iv'e wanted one of these for a while; a *#03 RECORD,* complete with original decals, Literature and box.

Apart from #5 1/2's -#3's are me favourite  This will go nicely with my #4 RECORD




























And of course POPPY has to check it out!










Cheers
John

Edit… Bandit you're a star! I've got my new tag!


----------



## rance

Ok guys(and gals), the last time I set foot in here, I almost drowned. So go easy on me. It was suggested that I peek in over here for more input.

I posted about a small block plane here. It appears to be a Stanley 130. Anyone here want to chime in, be my guest. Thanks folks.

Edit: Oh, I now see that Slim has kindly sent some experts my way. Thanks.  Sorry for the duplication.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like the cat is only mildly impressed.

Not sure that is a Stanley Rance. The iron does not look original, if so. No matter, it is a cool little block plane.


----------



## alba

*HELP*

I just bought this.

I don't need it

I can see it ever becoming a user

Why did I buy it?

I wanted it

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Bailey-Jack-plane-/150888445115?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item2321a6f4bb&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1076

Any suggestions

Counselling?

Help Group?

Or should I just buy some steel wool

and subscribe to "Bertha's Handplanes of

Your Dreams"?

Help…..........


----------



## bandit571

Don't ask me, I am one of the inmates at this place.

Buy some steel wool, and have a ball. Come by later with a few snaps of the FINISHED plane.


----------



## Mosquito

Pretty sweet looking Record you have there Johnny

Jamie, definitely subscribe ;-)
I was thinking that looked pretty rough, but then I saw the steel/iron on the bottom, and it surprised me. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Jaimie*- You got it for £4.20- What's your problem? Only a Scotsman could whine about that? Lol
If you don't want it I'll take it off your hands for a £5er.

Seriously there was a time I wouldn't have given one of them a second look? But when you see what Don & Dan (sounds like a double act) have done with 'em - well shame on me!

Help me God…. I'm gonna have to look or one now! Damn you Bertha!

Cheers
John.


----------



## Dcase

Jaimie, the transitional planes can be tuned into fine users. The one you got looks like it has a steel plate attached to the bottom. I have seen many people do that to the wood planes but I have never used one like that. You will have to report back and let us know how it works with that plate on there.


----------



## donwilwol

Jamie, it sure looks like a plane you couldn't live without. Polish her up


----------



## chrisstef

Welcome to the asylum. You check out anytime you like but you can never leave.


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Chrsstef*- a ref to-Hotel California by the Eagles? Great Wii Guitar Hero track. Lol

We are all just prisoners here, of our own device.

Cheers
John


----------



## chrisstef

JB - dont get me started on fuitar hero. The metallica version almost gave me carpel tunnel.


----------



## donwilwol

great reference John. I love the eagles!

Nice record as Well, meaning the plane not the song!.

So had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me.

I always do well at stormville though.










The new #2









More pics….http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/31878


----------



## grizzman

just saying hello to you al, sure liked the frog, did he find his new home back outside…lol


----------



## alba

Don that #2 is neat Very neat


----------



## ArlinEastman

Talking and showing planes I really like them all, however, Stanley Bedrocks, Records, and Sargent VBM planes are my favorites.

They all are a notch above the rest I think


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, congrats on the #2 find. Love the negotiation story, too.


----------



## bhog

Here is the knob and tote I had Don make for me out of some quilted big leaf.I forgot to take some before pics but im sure most of you saw them on his project listing.Top notch work from him ,very pleased.This wood can be really hard to work with.Thanks alot Don for the work you put into these.

I ended up dying these to help bring out the figure,I started light and went dark,with spot sanding and shellac in between the dying,helps keep it toned so you dont have a super stained end grain look.Im pleased with how they turned out,although if I ever do it again I will try and talk him into doing a super tiger maple instead =,the quilted figure got kinda lost in the knob,and in pics the tote looks more like dirty spots then quilted figure,to me anyway.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Brandon

Very Very nice looking wood there and really makes the plane stand out.


----------



## chrisstef

Well done on the knob n tote don and great job bringin out the best in the finish bhog. This place is totally hotel planifornia.


----------



## thedude50

Shane I got this one for 167 it was pretty rough but had great japan and I think she cleans up good enough to hang her in the rack of first line planes I have the LN too and I could not say which I like best they each have things I like I know there are still deals to be had on bedrocks they are just getting fewer and further between.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beautiful wood, Gents, nicely done!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just thinking about what Chis said of hotel planifornia, maybe I should take one of my planes that needs work and get it all Nickle plated like a #3 Stanley


----------



## chrisstef

Id like to see you "hot rod" a plane Arlin. How about goin "all american" on the tote. Man know ive got all kinda of ideas running through my head for show piece totes. An eagle carving? Lady liberty knob? Totally interchangable too.


----------



## thedude50

I almost missed that Brandon Nice looking tote and Nob as you use it it will look even better.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris

When I get time and the wife is free from watching my father in law for a few hours I will take it to get Nickled and make a tote and knob from highly figured walnut.

Arlin


----------



## Mosquito

Nice tote and knob Brandon.

An addition to the "Movies with hand planes in them" I just watched "Killer Elite" with the girlie, and there was a flashback scene where he was building a house, and on a workbench he had a hand plane. Just thought I'd add it to the list ;-)


----------



## waho6o9

You did Don's tote and knob justice Bhog, good job.
What type and color of tint was used? I was thinking of getting some for
some bird's eye maple and was wondering which one to get.
The Bailey's plane will work well for you for a long time my friend.


----------



## thedude50

My local shop no longer selling finish has me at lowes and home depot looking for finish I am sad that it has come to this here but I want to know your favorite on-line source for good finishes or alternate chain stores that sell traditional finishes


----------



## bandit571

Dude: Is there a Sherman Williams store in your area? There is a store down in Cincy, Ohio, that sells some finishes. Run by a guy named Steve Mickley, I think is the name. He is the "Finishing Guru' over at WOOD on-line, just ask him.


----------



## terryR

Brandon, that's a sweet Bailey! I really like the maple as well…that knob is gonna stand out in a crowd! Yeah, the tote is a lil splotchy, but that's the nature of burl and swirls…What color of dye did ya use? just curious. Maybe a clear coat of shellac on the tote first would tone the figure down? HA! Tone the figure down…what am I saying??? 

Lance, I usually get finishes here:

http://www.woodcraft.com/default.aspx

Hate going to the big box store except for 2-bys, ya know? Only stuff in stock made in america! 
.

Question for the week…Anybody here buy planes from Patrick Leach? Prices seem fair to you guys? He sure has some sweet tools for sale…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, I buy from Patrick. Awesome tools, prices fair if it's what you want without waiting to find it in the wild. Learn alot each month just looking at the list…


----------



## ITnerd

I've also bought from Patrick. Flea market prices they are not, but his selection and return policy are hard to beat. He has standing stock in most of the bailey and bedrock lines, and various types. The list is only the new stuff he gets each month; if you need something else, send him an email. Also let him know if you're looking for collector vs. user quality; I've gotten a few of each from him, and his user prices are square deals.

Be careful what you ask for - I asked him once if he had any Sandusky planes… and ended up with a minty matched 1/2 set of Hollows and Rounds. Medic.

Heres a thread where I posted some other tool dealers I'm familiar with - have fun.


----------



## LukieB

I've bought from Patrick, I agree with both Smitty and Chris. His prices are fair, and you won't get any surprises from him (cracks, chips, missing parts or other damage) And if you are looking for something specific he has most likely got it.


----------



## bhog

Thanks alot guys.

The color was a variation of a mix I did for the frame I made for my wife,but I made it from Homestead Transfast dark red mahogany and lemon yellow mixed in water.I really like messing with dye(not my fingers though).

Wahoo I seem to really like the goldenish colors on maple ,but the antique maple is sexy also.Its one of those things you really need to play with scrap on,its deceiving.Its kinda hard to fail because if its too dark ,sanding(omg he said sand)will lighten it alot.The box I posted the other day started out RED.Like somebody woulda thought it a career ender red.

Terry thats why I worked light to dark,I used shellac the whole way to try and contain it,but didnt coat the whole thing untill I was happy with the coloring.I did the top of the knob,and the front, back,and top of tote.I didnt want them too dark.Sanding re applying dye shellac etc.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to figure what block planes I have. One was marked on the iron as a Diamond Edge. But the plane has all the looks of a sargent style 107….









The other block plane is a small "No-name" plane. The knob is NOT a Stanley item. No markings anywhere.









Anybody seen these kind of knobs? I have them both cleaned up and sharpened, but I am trying to stick with the Stanleys. That reminds me…. there IS a Millers Falls block plane in "orbit" out at the shop, something about it being a Death Star Plane….


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Brandon, I'll have to remember red mahogany and lemon yellow…sweet combo…

Everyone, Thanks for the advice on Patrick…just as I thought. No flea market prices, but no BS, either.


----------



## terryR

(From Leach's List)
.
I don't own any infills yet…but am in love with one already…Scottish smoother with McPherson Bros. iron…










(testing photobucket…come in…)
.


----------



## Mosquito

I like the looks of that one too, Terry.


----------



## donwilwol

Who wouldn't love that one? Are you ordering that Terry?


----------



## terryR

...still on the fence…going back and forth…new lathe or old smoothie??? hhmmmmmmmmm…....


----------



## ShaneA

Do you already have a lathe Terry? If not, I vote for the lathe, for diversity, if nothing else.


----------



## terryR

No lathe here, Shane…I'm afraid the lathe could be more addictive than rusty tools! I already own lathe tools, lathe books, and tons of bowl blanks, too…

...but I can still quit anytime…


----------



## donwilwol

I really like the smoother Terry, but I'm gonna go with Shane on this one. A lathe is sooooo much fun to use.

https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/08/27/new-knob-for-a-stanley-1/


----------



## bandit571

Well, I guess them two little no-name block planes will be on their way to Ebay. Have to take a few extra pictures. Maybe $5.99 each, or would you "bundle" them up? This next week, will be doing a thinning of the herd. A Craftsman #3, A Fulton #5, and a few block planes. Millers Falls will get a proper knob made, and go along with the rest. Might even sell a BB #5…..

The rest of my #3 & #4 planes are safe, for now…..

The two #6s are also staying put. Same with them two biggems….and a UNION 5A will stay.

There IS a Astragal molder sitting around. No iron, or wedge for it, taking up shelf space. Maybe be a dollar or two in it. Let someone else rebuild it.


----------



## waho6o9

I would bundle them up Bandit and pay for only one shipping fee. 
That's a fair price and the planes should move quick.


----------



## chrisstef

I grabbed a few minutes today on my way to the grocery store to stop by a tag sale just up the road. It had been running since yesterday morning and i was sure it was picked over, but ive had luck here before. There was only a few tools but i did come home with a couple of gems.

A split lever kuckle cap #18 with some damage on the cheeks and the mouth a bit chipped up behind the iron.





































And while walking around the garage i spotted something i had been looking for … an old leather strop with some awesome brass hardware. Im really looking forward to cleaning this up.


----------



## chrisstef

Quick follow up questions:

The #18 i all ready have is nickel coated, this one doesnt appear to be. What's the gig?
This one also doesnt have a lateral adjustement lever … Is it simply missing?
Will the chips at the back of the mouth effect performance? Should i file it back?
How do i clean a strop?


----------



## thedude50

I am down to a couple of finishes for my bench. One is Danish oil I like it a lot and I like the color. I also surprisingly liked the blend I made of wipe on varnish and BLO. And then a over coat of the wipe on varnish it looks very good. I went with the satin finish I don't think high gloss is a good Idea on a bench. I have a sample board and Ill see how they age over the next couple of weeks I noticed the BLO darkens over time the danish oil does not seem to do this. The first bench has fiddle back on the face boards it is a wonderful look I cant wait to be done but I must be patient as my back is out again and I don't need to push it then make a mistake because to the pain meds.


----------



## thedude50

Christef

Yes I would file the mouth carefully till smooth. I don't have a grasp on that model so one of the other guys into block planes will have to help you. I have a couple of block planes for sale myself I AM SELLING 2 140S BOTH RIGHT HANDED I do have one that is prime time and one that is a sw logo on it they are both very nice and I will sell them for 135 each.they fit in a 6 dollar box so Ill sell them for 140 delivered in the USA only.


----------



## donwilwol

Christef, I believe what you have is a 9 1/2 with an #18 cap. Its an early 9 1/2 without the lever. I've got one just like it. As a users, its the exact same plane, except I don't think the #18 ever came without the lever. The very early 9 1/2s did.

Take a shot of the sole without the cap, I think your missing the adjustment lever. If that's the case, I've got one (actually I have 2) in my block parts box.

I'm not sure I agree with Lance on this one. I'd try the mouth the way it is. I think its ok. If not, then file it like he states. Thats what I would do. If you do file it, You'll change the angle of the blade, and you may need to do some work on the seat as well. I've never tried it, so I'm not saying its wrong to file it, I just don't think the chips behind the iron will hurt anything.

To clean your strop, just use soap and water on a cloth. Not to wet, just damp.

You'll like that #18/9 1/2. Its a nice plane to use.

Bandit, I'm still trying to find that plane you posted. I don't think its a sargent, its not in the book anyhow. But who knows.


----------



## thedude50

Don are you talking saddle soap


----------



## chrisstef

Don ive got it evapo bath right now but ill take a look at the casting on both my 9 1/2 and 18 and see whats shakin. Thanks for the info. There is definately no asjustment lever for the iron or the mouth.


----------



## donwilwol

are you talking saddle soap use it if you have it, but regular dish soap will work.


----------



## donwilwol

Well, the mouth doesn't have the hole for the adjuster, so it never had one. Just like this one. I actually think its easier than with the adjuster. Who adjust the mouth of a block all the time.


----------



## thedude50

I have never used soap on my leather but I have used Saddle soap on it it is not expensive and it protests the leather I guess the regular soap will clean fine but I don't think it will protect the leather. But a bit of neatsfoot oil or even 3n1 oil will protect the leather that is what tormek had us use on the new strop it turned the strop black and soft it polishes great.


----------



## Mosquito

Got around to getting a better picture of the Fulton block I got this weekend… should use the actual camera the first time ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

I see what your sayin Don. The lack of nickel plating also threw me off a little. Ill definately make it a user again as is. I also dont think that the chips behind the mouth will effect performance but we will see once i get it all tuned up.

I soaped up the strop and cleaned the brass on it. I destroyed an entire t shirt cleaning some of the old compound off of it and theres more to come im sure.


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - were proud of you and your new found camera skills. Glad ya took the knickers off


----------



## carguy460

Pics from my recent visit to Sparks and White Cloud, KS…Went in looking for a backsaw, plow plane, and a rabbet plane…came out with a Craftsman Rabbet, missing the depth stop and fence (and I really don't care!)



















I'd never seen a Craftsman logo like this…lets see if my crappy phone can capture it:










Not really…but the "Craftsman" is kinda in a wave shape inside the circle. Anyway, no grooving plane, and no backsaw. I've only been to one other flea market, and there were tons of saws and like 10 planes total. This time was the exact opposite! I also picked up a type 8 No 8c…price wasnt nearly as sweet as last weeks $9 Type 8 No 6, but thats ok with me…I needed a No 8, (ok, wanted), and when I saw the low knob I was hooked. It does have the "hanging hole", as well as 2 holes in the side (to attach a fence, I believe). This thing was a user for someone, the original blade is almost used up.




























The sole on this thing looks like a jet could land on it…I thought my 7 was big, but this thing is a monster! This rounds out my collection 4-8. I saw a few Stanley 3's, but the price was more than I thought the condition warranted. I've rambled enough…now its time to build a till to get these guys up off the floor!


----------



## carguy460

A question for the panel of experts here - When was Stanley's "Blue Phase"? I'm trying to get an accurate date for as many of my tools as possible, and I'm having trouble finding any info on when Stanley started painting stuff blue. I've got a 71 thats blue…I'm guessing in the 60's?


----------



## donwilwol

Jason, use the dating refenece section. http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24092

The best one for this type of info is The Mega chart which puts blue about 1967.


----------



## donwilwol

Good find on the #8. The hanging hole will come in handy. I'm not sure if the craftsman is a Stanley or a Millers Falls. If its a millers Falls the threads will be 1/4/20. If not any Stanley will fit. I have a Millers Falls as well, and I use a Stanley fence with a 1/4/20 bolt with the head cut off.

Fence and depth stop kits can be found pretty reasonable. Look in the parts section of my reference link above. There are guys makinreproductionsns that are pretty cheap.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks Don…I don't know whats wrong with me, I use the heck outta your reference blog, I must just be lazy today!


----------



## donwilwol

me to. Its there for me, but might as well share. I can't remeber jack XXX so I have to write it down. This way I can find it no matter where I am.


----------



## carguy460

Sorry, I didn't see your second response before posting. I don't know about that #8…I fear I paid too much on it…is $50 too much in your opinion?

Would the fence/depth stop be useful on that rabbet plane? I plan to use the crap out of it, but I figured I would just work to layout lines instead of use a fence/depth stop…


----------



## donwilwol

i think $50 is a great price. They are easily going for twice+ that on ebay now.

With out a fence and a depth stop, you've basically got a shoulder plane. Still very useful but for cuttin grooves you'll want some precision, thus the fence and the stop.


----------



## carguy460

Again, thanks Don…you truly are the Yoda of vintage hand planes! I'll look into the fence/depth stop situation. I'm sure I'll be back with more questions soon!


----------



## thedude50

Hey guys I am looking for a leg vise not the kind on the Roubo benches this is for carving Cabriolet legs it clamps the leg on its ends and that way you can hold the legs to carve on it any Ideas on where to get it ? I saw it on Rough Cut and think I need one for my Ball and Claw feet


----------



## bhog

Dude that looked to me like a bar clamp he used (IIRC) that he clamped in his vise.


----------



## lysdexic

Random Sunday night pics…...


----------



## ShaneA

Those are bench related boards, right Scott? Or have you moved onto something else for a break?


----------



## lysdexic

The bottom shelf - I am jointing one side before ripping to width and cutting to length.

It was a good day.


----------



## donwilwol

I planed the trailer load of ash and got it stacked inside the shop. So I'm with Scott a good day. I was even to tired to take pictures.


----------



## thedude50

I spent a few hours fixing the edges on my sons hunting and skinning knives I have always told him to buy the best but he is cheep and refuses to listen so I took a long time putting a great edge on a set of Remington Skinning Knives they did take an edge but it was no walk in the park for sure. It was over 100 again today this is over 30 days over 100 every day I am tired of the heat. The other Knife is a 10 inch or a 9 inch buck hunter that baby took a great edge and was like a TV commercial for sharp knives. How thin can you cut that tomato It is not as good as my Japanese chefs knifes but they are very good .

Bhog I thought it was a clamp at first too but he called it a leg vise so began my search I guess I can Ask Mary May since I am learning the ball and claw from her. I am sure she will know what vise I will need to make the legs. I am looking for Basswood blanks for practice then I will move to the next wood she recommends then to Mahogany. And last I have just enough antique wood to make the legs for my High Boy

How many of you guys have a chisel plane? I was told it is vary useful and I have mine really sharp and it cuts very well. I am just looking for the proper application to use it most successfully in. Have any of you seen a good video with the chisel plane in it.


----------



## Mosquito

I got to get some time working on things today… I was relatively surprised. Left the girlie reading on the couch for a few hours (and she had a trip to the mall in there somewhere). I even had a saw cut that impressed myself… a darn near perfect angle, first try, with a hand saw, on a dowel…



















Even got to sling the #7 around on the shooting board today too… and use the 101 to chamfer a a few corners
[to keep it plane related ;-) ]


----------



## bandit571

put a few items up on Fleebay tonight..









three little block planes..









two Jack planes…









some Sears style heavy metal, and









and a #3 sized craftsman plane. We'll see how these go, this week….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice pics, Mos. well done on the hand sawing, too.


----------



## waho6o9

What Smitty said.

Nice dowel cut Mos.


----------



## thedude50

Hey Mos how about the story on that Hand saw It looks like the tote on my LN dovetail saws Is it a LN panel saw? if so how about some action photos or a quick movie of it in action


----------



## racerglen

A little Monday 4 play..









On the left, the problem child that came with rust and mould, a blue bodied 60's chap..









I had to save the thick yelow cedar shavings to it's left..
in the centre, my dad's regular #4, I'm guessing a type 18, then a 2nd hand store 4-C, likely a 19 ?
Both those guys were refurbed about 20 years back, just gave them a whole lot better sharpening, but all three could likely stand some honing yet.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice looking planes Glen, a little honing and off to the 
gossamer races.


----------



## Dcase

Just catching up on stuff from over the weekend.

Don, nice score on that #2. I don't see many orange frog Stanley's out there. I wonder if that makes it worth even more?

Dude, I made myself a chisel plane a little while ago and its come in handy. I have mostly used it to scrape off glue squeeze out and its the perfect tool for that task.


----------



## bandit571

Re: Little block plane ID…









Other than no-name was cast on the rear deck, knob is the same as an American Boy block plane.


----------



## donwilwol

it looks just like an American Boy block plane, just without the American boy stamp


----------



## bandit571

It is on fleebay along with the two Sargent clones. I'll see how they go…..


----------



## mochoa

Dude, yeah, get a bar clamp held in your face vise for that. There may be special vise made for carving legs but I've seen a lot of pros just using a bar clamp.

Scott, you liking that fence on your jointer?

Carguy, since you already have the holes, make a fence for that #8. That would be sweet.

Mos, nice sawing, and nice saw,

Glen nice 4's

I've also have a shop made chisel plane on my list for a while, I even bought the blade for it. one day…


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Smitty, Waho, and Mauricio.

Nice shavings Glen and Bandit.

Dude, yes it's an LN panel saw. Someone posted that they had some tools for sale here on LJ a few weeks ago, and that's where I picked it up. It works quite well, I'm happy with it. I can take a few more pictures. I think there's a pair in my saw bench posting. I was planning on doing a review once I get more experience with it (and probably more educated on saws lol) I'll try to get a few more in the next couple of days, and probably post them in the saw thread

*Warning Brandon (bhog) more hairy leg pictures* ;-)


----------



## carguy460

Mauricio - I'd thought about making a fence for my 8 kinda like Don did…Seems simple enough, but Don makes everything look easy!


----------



## donwilwol

But Jason, my 608 came with the holes drilled. I wouldn't drill those holes for the fence. I think Brandon W made one with magnets.


----------



## carguy460

The 8 I picked up has 2 holes drilled in the left side already, Don…I didn't get very good pictures of it. But I'm with you…no way am I drilling holes in any of my planes!


----------



## donwilwol

that's nice Jason. Its a pretty easy build then.


----------



## Mosquito

I've been thinking about making a jointer fence for my #7 and/or #8 as well. I have a few of the magnets left over from building my plane till, I might try to make use of those.


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio, I like using the jointer with fence but it is only a nice to have option. It is a luxury but not a necessity. I use it because I have it. Hell, I now have 4 #7's and the BU jointer. Its crazy and I try to justify their existence by giving them specialized jobs :^)


----------



## Sylvain

Dude comment #18623
have a look at the site of Steve Branam
http://www.closegrain.com/2011/10/building-queen-anne-foot-stool-part-2.html
and here
http://www.closegrain.com/2011/05/building-al-breed-carving-vise-and-bow.html

altough some use the wagon vise and two dogs
see the picture of Mickey Callahan here
http://www.closegrain.com/search?updated-max=2012-03-04T18:45:00-05:00&max-results=1&start=29&by-date=false


----------



## chrisstef

The plot thickens on this one a little bit more. Measures 7" in length and 1 /58" wide at the inside of the cheeks .. chuckle/giggle/grin. Could it be the base of a #15?

Here it is sandwiched between my 9 1/2 and 18. A bunch longer.









Here's the shot of the adjustable mouthpiece removed. No adjustment to be found. "S" stamped on the unederside of the removable mouth piece.









Here's a shot of the frog area.


----------



## Dcase

I picked up a jointer fence from a local sale a few weeks or so ago and I haven't even tried it yet. I don't know whats kept me from trying it. Now that its on my mind I will try and remember to use it tonight to see how it works.

I got a little story for you guys that was almost a horror story. This past Saturday I had to pack up some tools and head over to a friends house to help him with a little project. I figured I would bring along a #5 plane (my Stanley type 11) in case I needed it. My tool tote was filled up with other tools so I just set the plane on the floor in the back seat of my truck and headed off. When I got to my friends place I went to open the back door to get my tools and when I opened it the #5 came falling out and "SMACK" it landed sole first right on the concrete driveway. I guess during the trip the plane must have slid on the floor and it fell into the crease of the car door. I was scared to even look down as I thought for sure the plane was broke. To my surprise when I looked down the plane was still in one piece. I was even more surprised when I picked the plane up and didn't see any cracks or fractures in the casting. The only damage was some scratch marks on the sole from hitting the concrete. I got lucky.

So I have learned from this that I shall never transport my planes unless they are secured in a box or some other manor in to which they would be protected from flying out of my truck when I open the door.


----------



## bandit571

Random, back to work shots. All of these are now on Ebay, BTW









Fulton 14" jack plane, with the grain, and









diagonals. Next..









Buck Brothers 14" Jack plane, on the diagonals, Next..









Craftsman smooth plane, 1-3/4" iron, 10" long bed. next..









Mohawk Shelbourne Block plane. Cleaning up some poplar.. next









An American Boy clone, making a bevel cut on some Poplar. Might need a bevel plane IF this one sells…


----------



## Dcase

Chris, if the length and width match the #15 then I would say thats a good guess.


----------



## chrisstef

Dan, thats kinda like forgetting your chillum on your lap then getting out of the car. Glad it didnt break on ya. Hold your breath kinda moment.

Mos - You been working out? Legs are looking tight.

Bandito - the busiest guy in restorations.


----------



## donwilwol

So Chris, you got a #15 made to look like a #19. Try the lat adjuster off the 9 1/2. It should work.


----------



## chrisstef

Exactly Don … no "handy grip" on the sides should make it point to a #15. It appears all the 19's had the indentations.


----------



## donwilwol

right, and the #19, like the #18 always had the front adjuster. Either one would be cool. I've been looking for both for a while. (although I'd like it to be 2 different planes )


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, that's scary… Sounds like you could use a travel plane till ;-)
-

Chris, I have never gone to a gym to work out… I played soccer for 11 years while in school, and I used to bike a lot (average of around 1000 miles a summer in MN) when I was in high school. The summer before my senior year I put 1600 miles on my bike… That's where they come from… you should [not] see my thighs ;-)

Edit: it was a mountain bike too, so those miles were a combination of on and off road riding, mostly on.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, you need an S4!


----------



## Dcase

Why do I need an S4? You got my attention.. 

Mos, maybe I do need a traveling plane till. I have thought about larger portable tool box but I rarely do work at other locations. Some day I will make one though.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, its Steel, unbreakable and …... well, another really nice plane.


----------



## lysdexic

Off topic:

My son and I rented the movie "Battleship" this weekend and there is this computer nerdy character, Cal, played by Hamish Linklater. Its an OK movie. Basic hollywood formula stuff. But I keep looking at this Cal guy, chuckled and thought - Chris Schwarz actually made it onto the big screen. Al - you definitely need to rent this for your next late night movie.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I didn't know that. I have seen the S series Stanley planes but I didn't know they were unbreakable.

Scott, he does look a bit like Schwarz… Are they both Jewish?


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, here is what leach says about the S series.

Offered as indestructable planes (maybe Stanley foresaw the nuclear arms race?), Stanley made these planes for heavy duty abuse. They advertised them as being useful for shops that had concrete floors. If I were in Stanley's marketing department, back when the planes were offered, I would have added that the planes were also designed for those workdudes prone to losing their temper, where the planes can withstand their being slammed to the ground during a fit of rage, like after you smash your thumb with a hammer or something like that.


----------



## Bertha

#8 in the wild. Gotta love it. Nice work, Scott. I'm in Tampa. I friggin hate this place.


----------



## bhog

Mos I forgot to tell you that my motion for the outlawing of hairy legs didnt pass.Just didnt have any backing.So I guess I will have to comment that the LN saw must be somethin serious if your actually wearing safety glasses.

Tps replacement on the heep in a couple mins.I have been driving the jeep alot the last couple weeks.I forgot to tell you guys about the epic fail I pulled on my wifes car.Mad enough to want to shoot it with an rpg.Still mad at that car and its been a couple weeks.


----------



## chrisstef

TPS replacement bhog? Office Space reference?

Hairy Leg ban … would you rather he shaved them for ya bhog?

Dont worry about epic fails, i ran over my chainsaw with the jeep about a month ago. Broke the brake on it. Stihl still runs though and my old man dropped me off his john deere chainsaw. Mmmm free tools.

#15 hybrid cleaned up real nice. Just gotta sharpen up the iron and ill be posting rehab pics and money shots.


----------



## Bertha

Dont worry about epic fails, i ran over my chainsaw with the jeep
.
I beat a Toshiba netbook with a coaster. To death.


----------



## chrisstef

Yes Al just yes. What kind of coaster?


----------



## Mosquito

Brandon, it is pretty intense… I wear safety glasses whenever I do anything woodwork related. They don't bother me, and you never know, so I figure why not.


----------



## bhog

Throttle position sensor.

Just messing with ya mos.

Epic fail short story.Broke the spark plug OFF for the #1 cyl.(pass side up against firewall)Head and everything known to man had to also be torn out.Its been a couple weeks of my wife driving my truck and me dding the jeep.Epic wife of the year though-she still hasnt freaked out about it-scary how well that woman handles stuff,I woulda gone loco.


----------



## bhog

Also when I mean off I mean nothin left but the threads in the hole.It was an emotional 3 minutes,absolutely nail biting.I won,mother fricker,get a mirror,no way,that is going to be expensive,whoever fixes this has a new story to tell.


----------



## SamuelP

Bertha!!! Tampa, you hate it?


> What about all the strip joints and bars, and beach and strip clubs on the beaches with bars


?

If my Dad was not laid-up in bed he might have a few things you would be interested in.

If your there this weekend and like flea markets check out the 49er in Pinellas Co.


----------



## donwilwol

anybody looking for a #48 t&g fixer upper?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-48-Tounge-Groove-Plane-for-Parts-/300774748985?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4607927339

Not mine, no connection what so ever.


----------



## chrisstef

Bhog - thats the reason i swore off workin on cars. My frustration level goes through the roof. "Nothin' a little brute force snd ignorance wont cure"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How absolutely cool is this?










Thanks to a fellow LJer, I love it!!!


----------



## ShaneA

How old is that Smitty? Having the box is cool…in a collector sort of way : )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It says 1986. I guess I have use it now that I've been called out.


----------



## ShaneA

Nah, better leave it in the box, I wont tell. Plus, it will keep the dust off, because I am assuming it will live in the shop?


----------



## lysdexic

The box is nice but in order to fit your style Smitty it needs acquire a blanket of vintage saw dust. Then it will be a user.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's headed to a spot alonside the radio, atop the tool till cabinet. Next pic, It'll be duat covered. Promise!


----------



## mochoa

Randon Wednesday shaving shot (working poplar for my tool well last night):


























Man when I get the Krenov smoother working right there is just nothing better….


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, congrats on the truck, there are some great people on LJ!


----------



## planepassion

Smitty, congrats on the Stanley truck surprise gift. That will really add a touch of nostalgia to your shop.

Mauricio, those are some sweet shavings. Did you make the Krenov smoother yourself?

And tell me more about this tool well you're making. I've been considering adding one too mainly because I'm sick and tired of tools rolling/being pushed off the back of my bench onto the concrete floor below.


----------



## Mosquito

Wow, nice shavings Mauricio! That's a sweet krenov, ditto what Brad asked.

Now… I'm a bit excited… IT CAME! ... yeah, I'll leave it ;-)










It's got a not so good tote repair though

















Oh well.


----------



## mochoa

Yes I made the smoother a while back, the walnut is nice but its not very wear resistant so the mouth has opened up, I've been meaning to add a more durable sole one of these days.

Falling tools is one of my biggets fears to, The well is going to be deep enough to lay a bench plane down on its side and still clear the top. Here is the work in progress. 








http://lumberjocks.com/mochoa/blog/31905


----------



## Mosquito

Best I can tell, my 4 1/2 is a type 7 with a SW iron in it

(fixing double post)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, congrats on that fine monster! The tote repair might be a little rough, but sure looks like it's been in place and stable for a very long time with all the worn edges. Welcome to the Large Smoother Club.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah there was a little delay there, I got the email notifiaction of your post but couldnt see it here.

That 4.5 is sweet!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur - I was clamping and unclamping over the weekend and almost dropped one end of a loosened pipe clamp onto the leading end of the #62 sitting at the other end of the bench. Heard the sound of metal on metal, and lifted the clamp from a heavier fall… It would have catapulted in the air, onto the floor, but instead it was just a kiss… Needless to say, I stopped and put some stuff away right then and there.


----------



## mochoa

;-) I bet your heart skipped a beat… Close one.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, that 4 1/2 looks really nice.

Mauricio, I really like the bench so far. Its got a neat design and I like the size.

Smitty, thats a sweet toy truck. I now want one.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I posted that truck on here a ways back. I almost bought the thing myself. Very sweet gift.

Mos, I like the 4 1/2. I agree with Smitty, the repair looks solid. Should be easy to clean up if you desire.

Nice shaving on the krenov. I wouldn't think walnut would wear that quick. It certainly looks good.

I'll have nightmares now of Smitty's #62 hitting concrete.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks all.

It is a disturbing image, the shiny vintage #62 hit with an iron clamp, flying through the air, and then hitting the concrete…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Moral(s) of the story: No plane shall extend from the edge of the bench at any time, and seriously consider clearing the bench before using pipe clamps.


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, I'm pretty sure I would have ended up with my heart in my throat…

re: the repaired tote. It is definitely solid, so I'm not worried about it, nor do I intend to try to dress or re-repair it. It is what it is, and adds character. And now I can make up any sort of story I want to explain it… "Well, you see I was cradling it in my arm about to use it, when I accidentally flexed my bicep, which pretty much shattered the tote…" or something like that ;-)


----------



## racerglen

Nice Chris…Expendables, Arnold terminating, the images just flow with that bicep flex BIG guy.

;-)


----------



## Dcase




----------



## Dcase




----------



## Dcase




----------



## donwilwol

I've pulled a few woodworking stunts to Dan!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^That wooden foreplane is gonna fall off that bench, I just know it…


----------



## Dcase

I love those old woodworking art photos. I would like to get some posters like that to put in my house and or shop.


----------



## Dcase




----------



## Dcase

This one is my favorite so far..


----------



## mochoa

Great pics Dan!

Smitty he has a wooden floor and the bench is pretty low so he'll be ok. But what is that little kid doing with a chisel. Thats dangerous.

Here is another one for you.


----------



## mochoa

Dan I like the bench in your last pic. I l ike the wedged tenons.


----------



## Dcase

Thats why I told Smitty he needs to get one of the NEW SW Stanley #62's. They are Ductile iron and wont break if you happen to hit them with a clamp and knock one to the floor.


----------



## mochoa

I think one of those is on the Christmas list.


----------



## Dcase

Another nice thing about the ductile iron SW is if my 3 year old drops it on the floor it wont break.


----------



## mochoa

hehehe, great pic!


----------



## Johnnyblot

Love the old woodworking pics. I love the ones you see where the guy is wearing a shirt & tie and smoking a pipe? 
The Axe & Chopping Blocks are a bit scary though? Makes you wonder if they were part-time executioners?

*Mauricio*- Love the bench 

*Mos*- Love the #4 1/2- any size blade you like, as long as it's 2 3/8's.

Cheers
John


----------



## bandit571

Prepping a little block plane, getting it ready to go on Ebay. Random shots:









had it set a might deep…









Just worked over the iron a bit…


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Johnny! "The Carpenter" in the pic Dan posted is wearing a Jacket. Or how about Frank Klause he's always wearing perfectly pressed pants and a nice sweater in the shop!








No sweater in that pic but he is pretty dressy for the shop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The Carpenter is planing as a right hander, but has a face vise mounted on his bench decidedly right of center.


----------



## Dcase

I usually wear a pair of old shorts or sweat pants and a old tshirt when I am in the shop. Maybe I am doing it wrong.


----------



## Bertha

I plane naked. Not that y'all will be surprised by that.
.
Dan, et al, excellent pics.


----------



## chrisstef

What color crocs you wear when planing Al?

Mauricio - If owned all LN planes i might wear an outfit like your boy there too, Swanky Spice.

(EDIT): Ya know whats startin to piss me off. Snapping that bar of soap in half and being left with not one, but two, worhtless chunnks of soap.


----------



## Dcase

Now I have an image of a naked Al standing at his bench planing wood


----------



## russde

I read "I plane naked" then my eyes skipped to …"pics"

My wife asked why I was screaming…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And we're certain to hear from bhog soon… his man is steppin' out!!!


----------



## ITnerd

Hmm, I thought this was Al planing?










Or maybe this, I get confused:










For those of you wondering what an ITNerd looks like planing wood…. Have at Ye.

I love teh intarweb.


----------



## Bertha

lol, Russde!Dan's retinas are burned for life
.
Christef, blue crocs are what I'm blaming for breaking my leg. Those things are not all terrain, apparently. They were actually some Italian variant, some due's name, for restaurants I think. I threw them away. They cost me $45,000 in orthopedic fees.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats what ya get for wearin upscale crocs brochacho (im testing this one out). If you were wearing regular crocs ya might be dead .. or at least should be 

(I also love teh interwebz)


----------



## planepassion

Dan, I was moving some packages into the house from the garage about a year ago when I inadvertently tested the "ductile iron won't break" theory.

My LV scrub plane sits on a shelf above my bench and one of the packages caught it and knocked it to the concrete floor. Not only did my heart skip several beats, it all happened in slow motion. I could see the plane slipping off the shelf, and it seemed to take 15 seconds to make the four foot trip to the floor. This, of course, was accompanied by a long, drawn out NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

But blessed be, other than a tiny nick, she pulled through with no damage. So yes, that ductile iron is some very sweet stuff.

Bertha,
Let's restrict the pics to tool porn there buddy-that's pictures of the tools only  Though on a hot day I'm thinking that your method may have its advantages.


----------



## ShaneA

Great pics fellas, spent most the day traveling into the southern part of my sales territory. Amazing how 200 miles can change things. Sometimes it feels like I am in another country. Its the small things…


----------



## bhog

Im here Smitt. Did somebody say naked?

Mos really nice 4 1/2 sir.

Maur nice shavings.

Chrisstef Im thinking the brochacho could work.Or brocada ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, right on Qeue! 

Al was thinking about it, but many are talking him out of it. Not sure which way it's gonna go now.


----------



## donwilwol

Some days it pays to be busy. I managed to miss the pic of Al wearing nothing but the cherry totes and a pair of clogs. I'm NOT scrolling back. Thank god for the new 15 post limit.

carry on.


----------



## thedude50

@birtha *I plane naked.*

Be careful what piece of wood you plane when Planing nude


----------



## chrisstef

I like brocada too there brocacho bhog.

Working on a little ohio 0102. Sole was warped. Busted out the belt sander. Got her close now. 
Stropping - just pull the bevel across, hit the back a few strokes?


----------



## lysdexic

Playing with photobucket, makin' shavin's, random Wednesday night pics….......


----------



## lysdexic

Still playing with photobucket. Oooooooh looky! I forgot about the photbucket button just below. Now I don't even have to leave this site to get a picture. Friggin sweet.


----------



## thedude50

Did any of you guys think that Emma was a scam ? I was a bit freaked when DKV pointed out that her avatar was a stock photo and that she may be someone other than who she said but I thought she had purchased a plane or two from don. So I am thinking the joke is on DKV. But the joke could be on us Sometimes I hate the Internet. So Don did you sell Emma some planes. Or are we all suckers for someone with a quick whit. And a spunky attitude that claimed to be female. Or is she the real deal?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've not used that figgin' button…. Hmmmm….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

wow, that's fast.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude, I said in a post way above, "things are not what they seem…"


----------



## ShaneA

Never gave it (her) any thought Lance. I guess I dont come here to flirt or pick up women, so your gender or sexual orientation matters not, to me.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, I think you and Al have something in common.

More random pics…....


----------



## thedude50

I didn't think any one hit on her at least in this thread. I thought it was cool that a girl would be into what were into and I don't know what to feel are all you guys real? I have never had cause to think that someone would get joy out of screwing with us like that. And I still don't know who any one is really I guess that I just trust you all and you all seemed to accept her and so did I I am sorry I missed that Post Smitty Or I read it and didn't put 2 and 2 together. That said If she ordered Planes from Don he would have an address and a name.When your called to the mat like DKV did she spoke up and told an off the wall story but I don't know what to believe.


----------



## ShaneA

Well…I dont think it is paning naked! He is on his own on that one, oh and he crocs too. Not for me, but if others like them, I guess that is ok?


----------



## thedude50

What is that Scott your going to post a photo of shane planing naked to go with Als statement JK Shane


----------



## thedude50

Scott were you at a shoot with Roy?


----------



## thedude50

What is the deal with Dons new 15 post limit did I miss something else. where is everyone tonight its still pretty early or don't you guys log in in the evening.


----------



## thedude50

I wish there was a good way to search the threads on here I would like to see where Smitty said something was Afoot


----------



## lysdexic

Dude- I attended one of his classes on joinery planes. We built a box using nothing but hand tools. Fun.


----------



## thedude50

Sweet I wish he would do something close to me


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Post #17771, page 355.


----------



## thedude50

Smitty Do you use those numbers to navigate to a topic or do I just scroll back how do i know what page I am on I never understood how to use this feature to go anywhere


----------



## thedude50

OK I wish we could just type in the page and item number and go right to the post but I didn't write this bbs program someone else did that.  OK So that was pretty early on and didn't have much context to it at the time I said I wonder what he is talking about. I didn't here a warning I must be slipping in my old age.


----------



## Mosquito

Dude, if you scroll up there is a "view all replies" to the right of where the "view previous 15" is. From there you can use the page #, by putting it in the address.
ex:
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/on/1348188/page/355


----------



## thedude50

So what ever is in the address I type Page/ and a page number ?

Where did you learn this wtf was I when they taught this


----------



## thedude50

Hey chris you live pretty close to master tote maker Mike Wischmann


----------



## thedude50

Speaking of totes do you guys know if Don did a blog on using the Veritas tote designs


----------



## Bertha

*That said If she ordered Planes from Don he would have an address and a name.*
.
I guess I kind of like the anonymity of teh interwebz. I figure most of y'all are probably chicks I know lysdexic is. 
.
I know for a fact that Emma is real. Here we are at last weekend's tool show.
.









.


----------



## bhog

Hey Dude im real.

Hey Al which ones Emma? lololol


----------



## terryR

Scott, love the rustic lil box! Is that a sisel rope clamp in the first photo?

Brandon, In that photo Al is the nice looking one… 

I was afraid I ran Emma off this forum with my reply about how to apply spray paint...read the label…or maybe it's just the overwhelming number of posts each day…you guys are hard to keep up with for someone NOT prepared.

MF goat fence is done!!!! But me hands are in no shape for fine woodworking…maybe I'll clean the shop…


----------



## racerglen

No fainting Terry !
;-)
Always good to see the end of a big job, and that was a monster eh ?


----------



## donwilwol

dude, here is my tote makin blog.

Why are we chastising on Emma? Cheez!

Terry, good to hear your finished fencing the state in.

Al, I was a chick, changed my mind when I bought my #8. Now? We'll see how it goes.


----------



## chrisstef

That #8 will definately put some hair on your chest Don and stink in your pits. Pure testosterone. I guess that puts me pre-op with only a #7 to boast.


----------



## mochoa

Hey I be rockin' the crocs in the shop. Not in public but in the shop they are comfy for standing on concrete and they offer more foot protection than sandals. I aint afraid to say it!

+1 on Brochachos.

Scott, great Roy pics, I have to go over there one day.

I through my sports coat on and went into the shop last night to make some shavings. 
Pulled out "The Beast" for some heavy scrub work.


----------



## chrisstef

Crocs are like mopeds. Theyre fun to ride but ya dont want your friends watchin. Brochacho.


----------



## RGtools

Thank you DAN!!!!!!!!

I have been looking for a picture that shows this traditional saw-bench for quite some time. I wanted to trace its lineage a bit. There is another one that shows the whole thing in a shop full of English carpenters. Does anyone know which one I am talking about, I have not been able to re-find it and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## mochoa

RG, that pic your talking about is in Scott Landis' book. 
Here is a picture of the page.


----------



## mochoa

RG for reference the painting is by G. Forster 1816.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur, that's some fine scrubbin' you accomplished there!

I really like the Landis workbenches book, it's truly a classic. From the Roubo through to Tage and the Workmate, even the binder's vise that is essentially a Moxon, he jammed it all in there. Any time is a good time to thumb through that volume.

Topic for the esteemed panel… I've worked with handplanes now for the better part of three years, and still have a time with tear out (depending on material used, it's bad or easily addressable, etc. etc.) One of the reasons I've stuck to mostly shop-centric builds was to get better / learn to avoid tear out. At this point, however, I'd confess to being at a cross-roads of sorts: Get weird with low angles and microbevels to kill tear-out, or master scraping. I'm not inclined to pursue the former, and wonder about the latter in that an isolated, scraped area doesn't take finish like the rest of the piece… Scrape anythign, scrape it all in other words.

So. anyone else hit this kind of wall in their thinking? I know stock choice is huge (but I kinda use what I have…). Who has looked at scraping as the answer to tear out? Any other thoughts?


----------



## Dcase

I got the new Lee Valley catalog in the mail yesterday. I see they are now selling their new irons and chisels which are made from a new tool steel that they say holds an edge a lot longer then A2 steel.

I spent a good hour or more just flipping through their catalog. They have so many neat tools.

Something I learned that I did not know before was that Veritas doesn't make a bevel down #5 plane. They go from 4 1/2 to 5 1/4 to 6. I also learned that their #5 1/4 is a unique plane different from the old Stanley 5 1/4.


----------



## donwilwol

I've used scraping for tear out areas. I'm like you, I use what I have for stock, and some of it isn't premium by any means. I never thought about it being different and never noticed a difference. Its a pretty common practice to go from a smoother, to a scraper for tear out spots, and then maybe even a cabinet scraper for extreme areas or small areas. Now I'll pay attention though. I don't believe it will matter.


----------



## carguy460

Maybe I need some of these crocs…last night I was too lazy to put on my normal footwear (boots) and entered the shop in my flip flops (also wearing my socks, just to drive the wife nuts…sure enough, I knocked a clamp off the bench and it found my foot…I again wove a tapestry of profanities…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

When I did some scraping on the sycamore panels of my son's headboards, for example, the scraped areas has a different sheen / appearance before finishing so I hit the panels with the ROS and fine grit paper. Hated doing that, of course. Maybe I don't know how to scrape.

Jason - Flops or barefoot for me lately. I know… It'd drive the safety czars crazy if they knew…


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, a couple of ideas.
-maybe think about using a spare blade to make a high angle wooden plane? Make it a small one for getting into tight hollows. 
-If you have a spare blade try putting a 5-10 degree back bevel on the blade effectively increasing the cutting angle. I've done this on my #4 and it works great, it greatly reduces tearout. 
-Instead of playing with backbevels try changing the angle on the chip breaker similar to the recent Schwarz Blog experiment I posted the other day.


----------



## mochoa

Barefoot? Thats crazy talk Smitty. Smoother shavings would be nice to step on but not scrub or jack shavings.

I got my Crocs cheap at the outlet store, I would never pay full retail for them, the prices are a little crazy for rubber shoes.


----------



## Mosquito

slippers or tennis shoes for me…

I've got 3 #4's now, so I've been thinking about getting a spare blade or two, and experimenting with bevel angles, back bevels, etc for similar situations Smitty.


----------



## mochoa

Last night I was flattening a 6'Lx6"W red oak board. Had to take about 1/8" off of about half of it.

My process was:
-Scrub w/horned scrub plane, diagonally
-#5 diagonally to flatten and remove twist
-#5 length wise to reduce the amount of work to be done by the jointer
-#7 diagonally then lengthwise 
-Wax pencil across the whole board
-Krenov smoother to remove wax pencil marks
-#4 w/backbevel to hit hollows the krenov couldnt get to
-#4 also to remove tearout
-#5 ½ Once I ran the other side through the thickness planer to remove machine marks and snipe. 
#7 to joint one edge.

I write this all to convince myself I now need a #3 to help me get into those small hollows. (must resist)

That or a small high angle wooden smoother would be the bomb.

My wife walks in after I'm done and says, "what have you been doing in here, you didn't do anything" because she didn't see any progress on the workbench…..

Hey, I 4 squared a big board, and I got a nice workout…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pain isn't stepping on scrub or jack chips so much as dovetail cut-outs. Those cause friggin' pain.

I'd move to a toothed iron (someday I'll have a plane with toothed iron…), but the back-bevel idea is possible with what I already have. The til holds two #4 sweethearts, a #4 and a #4C, so maybe the #4C gets the iron w/ back bevel. Needs to earn it's keep, after all.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Scott nice Roy photos. I would love to attend one of his classes; i wish he frequented the left coast more often.

Al i bet you and Emma made the parents proud. The spawn from this couple will be heroic.

Nice scrub work there Mauricio.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty the worst that can heppen is that you dont like the back bevel and will have to grind off a 1/16" of the blade to get it back to flat.


----------



## LukieB

Maricio,

I Have a couple of #3s that are about to hit the bay. Both have been fully restored A Type 17 WWII model with the plastic depth adjustment knob, and a very nice Type 8 (1899-1902) with 1 patent date on the lateral adjustment lever.


















PM me if you have any interest.

Edit-Sorry, missed the part where you said "Must resist"......Anybody else interested in a #3?


----------



## mochoa

Lucas, says :"Resistance is Futile"


----------



## Bertha

I'm trans-sexual, naked, and I've given lysdexic an oiled deep back massage, so I feel qualified to comment on footwear. If you're confident in your masculinity, Dansko clogs will give your back the break of its life. If you get the zebra striped ones, you're on your own. I wear Mephistos to work if I've got to walk around all day; RedWings otherwise; period. 
.
I got in the habit of having something slip-on on the porch. On my way out to the shop, I'd just step into them. Once out in the shop, you know how it goes; ooh, look at that…; then you're out there for hours. Now I don't do that. I'm still to lazy to lace something up, but I take the extra 2 seconds to drop into some RedWings. They ought to come out with a limited edition "planing" version. I could promise them probably 10 orders from this thread, lol.


----------



## Mosquito

Mauricio, for what it's worth, I've used my #3 quite a bit on smaller stuff. I'm quite glad I have it, and I'm sure you wouldn't be disappointed in owning one ;-)


----------



## LukieB

Hey isn't this look like the stuff that was on a Craigslist posting, somebody posted on here awhile back.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-Planes-LOT-2-45-81-80-90-151-64-52-53-120-102-110-220-78-190-/170905857451?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cac86dab

A lot of stuff, seems kinda steep though…


----------



## bandit571

How long do you cook this kind of "pasta"?









In the mail this morning, a block plane base to replace the crack #110. No names on it, 1/2" shorter than the 110, but, NO CRACKS. Just some rust & dust. ( That sounds like a rock band's name, maybe neil Young will play in it?)


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I have got a lot of use out of my #3. I think its nice to have one but then I also think its nice to have every plane that I have.

Bandit, Just boil it till its tender to your liking then throw some sauce on top of it and enjoy.


----------



## LukieB

Apparently, somebody disagreed with my "Kinda steep" statement. That lot of planes sold.

Was it one of you guys?

What about this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-Planes-LOT-number-1-Stanley-5-1-2-5-7-8-69-4-3-4-1-2-MORE-/150894486323?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2322032333

That, I woulda paid 800 bucks for…


----------



## HorizontalMike

For those interested in something near Austin Texas, I just saw this on CL for $200:

http://austin.craigslist.org/tls/3247799708.html


----------



## Mosquito

You know Lukie, I think if I were to buy one of those two, I probably would have gone for the first one myself ($500 one). Nothing really interested me in the second one. But there were a fair number of combination planes, and rabbet planes in the other one


----------



## terryR

Bandit, that pasta looks yummy!

Here's a nice lil No.4 I won off zeeBay…Type 18, I believe…should clean up very nicely…










But, I bet someone was having a horrible time with clogging using THIS 'breaker configuration:










LOL


----------



## Dcase

Terry, I think your right, someone must have had a hard time using that plane with the breaker like that. No wonder so many people hate using planes, they try it for the first time, have no clue how to set up the thing and then never pick it up again.

I found a picture of Bandit in his shop..


----------



## Dcase

Al was out cruising the other day and I got a pic of his new ride…


----------



## Dcase

Don was also out for a spin on his new cycle….


----------



## donwilwol

that's a vintage Indian.


----------



## donwilwol

for you guys across the pond looking for a shoulder, i'm not sure what the prices over there is typically, but this is a kick ass price here in the states

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-NO-93-RABBET-PLANE-/221121268811?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item337bdacc4b

Might even be worth shipping to the US.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah that aint gonna work Terry. ;-)

Dan great pics, home made ground effects and motor bike. LOL

Great Bandit pic. hehehe.


----------



## terryR

Dan's on fire…
Great stuff so far…


----------



## Mosquito

says ships international Don, how good of a deal is it here? ;-)


----------



## ArlinEastman

I paid TheDude for the 602, two weeks ago. When I get it in I will take a photo and show it to you guys.

I can not wait until I see it.

Arlin


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha Dan.


----------



## chrisstef

Dan is that the new Toyota CDX Al's rollin?

Workin on that 0102 Ohio, nasty little crown to that bugger. The #15/18 hybrid is done and makes sweet love to pine. Sragent VBM trans is waiting in the wings for a regrind.


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, I just bought a 93 with a bunch of other planes, so I've watched a bit. I haven't seen one go for less than $100. If they do, they are broke or missing something.

Lets see that 0102. I had a short crush on Ohio Tools.

Arlin, I'd love a 602. Those things are nasty expensive though. I've been watching the 603, but they are outside my budget as well.


----------



## donwilwol

I worked on my 415 in the little time I had today. I'm trying to decide on new wood. I don't have any mahogany, so its bloodwood or cherry. I want something other than rosewood, just because the sargents didn't have it.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a little walnut knob…









Maybe…..


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I've since Bondo'd and painted my ride.
.
They see me rollin'.
.
They hatin'.
.








.
That T8/#3 above is fantastic.


----------



## ksSlim

On my "rust run" found a place the had Liberty bell trans planes.
Anyone have any info on that genre of planes?
I'm sorta good on the iron sides but no clue on the wood soles.


----------



## donwilwol

supertool.com #122 area.
They are just a little more than regular trans planes.


----------



## mochoa

Al, LOL, let your haters be your motivators…


----------



## terryR

Finally got finished re-painting and polishing this No.18…










I received it in excellent shape from Don…pieced together from parts…Sweetheart iron was scary sharp…just needed a bit of cleaning. Here's the money shot, although Don gets the credit for sharpening the iron!










...no Dan-like shavings yet…but I can feel I'm moving in the right direction THANKS to all of you!


----------



## chrisstef

I dig it Terry. I find those 18's pretty comfy to use. Sweet sweet shavings.

Side note - i just went down to the shop to get a CD and had to take 5 shavings before i could leave.


----------



## donwilwol

wow Terry, you did that #18 justice. Great to see it shine!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don

I find the smaller planes easier to use while in a wheelchair. I would like to find a #1 also sometime if it is a good price.

Instead of pushing the plane I pull the plane towards me and I do pretty well too.

Arlin


----------



## Mosquito

Arlin, if pulling the plane is easier, have you ever tried using Japanese style planes?


----------



## WhoMe

Lucas, Those two posts off ebay were originally together as one as an estate sale on my local Craigslist. I wondered how much that stuff would go for. Now, that was a person with a serious hand plane addiction.

A question for those with multiple copies of planes of the same number. Like 3 #4's for example. Do you end up having different blade configurations in them for different applications. Say one that is a straight blade (general work), one that has a camber (for better smoothing) and or maybe one with a micro bevel for something with a higher bevel angle (uncooperative grain in wood)
I'm just curious as I was wondering what may be the reason for multiples of certain numbered planes. Kind of like a use driven reason besides just collecting them. I did see a couple mentions in the last page or two of this thread.

Also, off topic, but how long does a coat of BLO take to fully dry/cure before you can add a second coat? Does the second coat take longer? I have never used the stuff until a couple of days ago so I am trying to learn. thx

Terry - nice #18. The knuckle cap is quite shiny. Did it still have a lot of the nickle plating left or did you polish it up?


----------



## mochoa

Terry that #18 is friggin sweet, so shinny!


----------



## mochoa

Arlin, a wooden Krenov smoother works nice for pushing and pulling.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris & Mauricio

I have never tried them. I guess I am kind of afraid of cost and no one around to help me with questions if you know what I mean. I have never heard of a Krenov plane.

Arlin


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, I second the motion - that #18 is beautiful…


----------



## LukieB

*Chrisstef*, I am guilty of doing the same thing on a regular basis, going out to the shop for something random, seeing a chuck of wood in a vise with a plane laying next to it….just can't resist.

*Whome*, Yeah… I'm a person with a serious hand plane addiction, had I seen that posting of all the bench planes that went for $850 before it ended, I might have jumped at it, just to re-sell and make some $$

....and keep some


----------



## Mosquito

Terry, nice 18!

WhoMe. I have multiple #4's because one was my first one (a Type 13, I think) the second was too good of a deal that I found on CraigsList. The last one was a type 11, since I was trying to get a set of T11's) I haven't done anything special with any of them yet, but I do plan to set them up differently, in terms of iron angles.


----------



## lysdexic

*WhoMe*,

I have posed that question several times, almost to the point of being obnoxious. I like to have a functional reason for my actions. For a lot of my planes I have tuned or set them up for for a specific operation to justify their position on the team. My Veritas BU jointer with the fence that I use for edge jointing is a great example.

Actually, that is the only example.

The rest of my multiple multiples I have because I like 'em. But I will continue to dream up lame justifications. Like my 6 or so jack planes….

One for the shooting board
One with a heavy camber
One with a slight camber as a transition to the smoother
One on the bookcase because it is pristine and all original
One that I just gave to my brother - just to see if this addiction is contagious
One I plan on giving to my son if/when he gets interested
One that belongs to my neighbors grandfather that I will restore and give back one day. Although he doesn't want it.

GREAT question though!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ag, the addiction! Does it extend to shaves?


----------



## lysdexic

Nice Smitty! Like your question regarding scraping, I have yet to master the spokeshave as to result in a surface that I consider "finished."

Not that I have tried very hard. Yet.

Still, that shave you have there is much more economical than a chamfer plane.


----------



## ksSlim

> Don Thanks for the info, Leach doesn't appreciate wood bodies much. Found a place w/ 12 planes ans 23 braces, wished I knew more about braces. Think I'll go back for the Bell plane, base straight and square, blade 2 and a half +/- a little (no tape in my pocket).

>Terry Really nice on the #18

Old dogs can learn new stuff!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Now I just have to learn it. Same here, re: unrefined results…


----------



## RGtools

Mauricio, you nailed it. Thank you. I will have to by that book so I can have a copy.

I hate not being able to check here as much. Work is a drag right now.


----------



## ksSlim

>Lysdesic It takes a village to have too many planes. One, tuned for a specific use, is useful whereas 12 on the shelf only make a nice display. Why change blades and re-tune when you can grab the next in line.


----------



## Mosquito

Got the #5 out for a bit of a work out tonight, squaring off a lamination.









I also got the #7 and #4 1/2 out, but there's no photographic evidence of that. I'm not always that good about stopping part way through to take pictures, but I also sharpened up the iron on my 4 1/2 to finish this off, after hitting it with the #7. The results weren't bad. There's still a little twist that I have to correct, but not too much. Using 3 foot long aluminum angle for winding sticks, it's about 1/16th of an inch high on the left side on the far end, at about 5.5 feet apart.

Managed to get it to a right angle for most of it though


----------



## thedude50

Dan I dont think I was coming down on Emma i just want to know who is real when i take my time to talk to them.

I know Al is crazy and real because he know Scott, and visa virsa I have had dealings with several of you and know that your real. I prefur to keep it that way.

Arlin I got your check 7 banking days ago and called your wife yesterday to get your address she gave it to me and I boxed your 602 today it will ship with my ebay sales in the morning It is going Priority mail and you should have it in a few days I know your going to love it.

Dan I loved the photos and I think the one of Bandit was the best one.

I will be listing about 20 planes tomorrow on ebay so keep an eye out for my listings these planes belong to my friend he closed three of his booths at the antique stores so there is a load of stuff to be sold.

I have a real nice 606 and several 605s a number 2 and a bunch of other stuff

Mike that is pretty high for a 45 right now they arent selling for that much . Welcome Back


----------



## thedude50

Smitty I wanted to say if you scrape one area you have to scrape it all as it will always take finish differently or the dreaded 220 grit paper by hand will make it all the same.

Rob says the key to no tearout is a sharp Iron I agree on most wood if your getting tearout your not reading the grain change and changing direction as needed or in figured wood the direction is very hard to read and a scraper is king. although I have watched rob plane highly figured wood just like butter with a fresh edge and a really sharp Iron. I did a box a couple of weeks ago for a friend and it needed to be scraped but I tried to go with the 164 and got great results. I took it very easy and let the blade work I could swear I could tell when I was in trouble and just changed speed a bit and it worked out great . It was elm burl with loads of figure. And I knew a scraper was safer but I want to avoid using scrapers when I can. and I want to ban sand paper from the shop all together if possible so In go back to the videos i have of successful woodworkers doing their best work I know this is a great thing for me if I like you are trying to do I think it makes me a better craftsman if i CAN LOWER THE SAND PAPER AND SCRAPER USAGE I think I will be very happy but I also think you have to use technology and that would be the 164 or the 62 with a high angle like 50 degrees but my guy at Lie Nelson says that when you go to the high angled blades you dont get the glass finish you would with a no4 at 25 degrees it will look milkier in comparison so it is a trade off. Thats why Rob says he hates the block planes as finishers like the 62 and the 164 . Myself I know that a safe finish may outweigh a glass finish if i ruin the glass finish and end up ruining the project with a huge tear out. so you have to ask your self are you sharp enough and are you taking to deep of a cut. or if your using the right plane. I do hope this helps that is my intention . thanks for asking for our input on this I know its not easy to ask but I do love to help if I can.


----------



## bhog

Smitty it absolutely extends to shaves.Nice one you have there,I would like to own one some day.

Mos nice work sir.Also like that little square,I have a fondness for little squares too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, Schwarz has a number of blog posts that list ways to address tear-out, and 'sharp fixes (almost) everything' is at the top of each of them. That's what I'll stick with first, of course, but I'll also backbevel one smoother and have the #162 at the ready. And, someday a Stanley #164…


----------



## mochoa

Smitty that is a sweet Chamfer shave!

Arlin, I have something on krenov planes I can send you. PM me your email address.

I think I've seen where Paul Sellers scrapes and then comes back and hits the whole panel with fine sand paper to even it out. But I don't like that because my whole reason for using planes is to avoid sanding dust.

That #164 is so nice! That will do the trick.


----------



## mochoa

RG that picture on Landis' book is what got me wanting to make my saw bench like that. Funny how Schwarz calls his saw bench design a "proper English sawbench" and you look at the old pictures and they are the simple board with 4 sticks mortised in.


----------



## ITnerd

Spokeshaves are a gateway drug to drawknives, scorps, broad axes, beefy vintage timber framing slicks, and potentially Froes. As the kids today say, Froes Before Hoes. Save this saying for when your wife asks why you stopped buying 'those cute planes' and now collect 'things that will maim the children'. Have a cot ready in your shop.You have been warned.

WhoMe, the simplest recipe for BLO application is an old one quoted here :

Once a day for a week, Once a week for a month, Once a month for a year, Once a year forever after

This isn't easy to do for alot of projects, but I find for tool handles and such that stay in the shop, it results in a really nice look. I also do this for my garden tool handles (axes and hoes included), it seems to be easier on my hands than a hard laquer or poly finish.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto on no paper, Maur… Yes, that #164 is dreamy. Sound like a broken record on this thread, but that plane is my Grail…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chris, that warning is exceptional! But I will likely not heed it…


----------



## thedude50

I love my LN 164 too and it can take a drop I know because i drooped mine right off the bench top the bench has gotten shaky during this build i keep tightening the rods and bolts and it keeps getting worse. 
\
The Insomnia is killing me


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude, you may have to send that #164 to me for safe keeping until the situation improves… ;-)


----------



## mochoa

Chris, LOL, I love all that old medieval looking shiit. I need me a Froe, Drawknife, hewing hatchet, etc…

Dang Dude, what is it 6:30am your time?


----------



## thedude50

smitty if I drop it again I will sure wish i had

0638 to be on the button it was a bad night the pain is soo bad i cant sleep I haven hurt this bad in a while but it is a bad day and it just started


----------



## mochoa

Sorry to hear that Dude. I recommend grabbing your favorite smoother and making some gossamer shavings on poplar, that usually cures all my worries. Jk man, hope your back improves soon.


----------



## LukieB

Saw this on an E-bay posting and it made me chuckle, thought I'd share…

*Tool Collector's Prayer

Lord, I ask for your help with this affliction I have regarding things antique and tools in particular. It has gotten so bad that I have no place else to display them or store them. I have also made everyone mad at my house. So I ask for your help. Help me to thin my collection, focus my attention on specific items, to let go of things I really don't need or cannot afford.

Actually Lord what I would really like is a bigger house. With lots of rooms, display cabinets, shelves, task lighting and a little more money to spend. Amen. 
*


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Arlin*
below are a couple of very good videos from Ron Hock. The first shows how to make a 'Krenov' style plane. They are a great reference source too.

here
here

Enjoy-
Cheers,
John.


----------



## chrisstef

Here's that little Ohio 0102 in action. No painting for this guy, just a little derusting, flattening and sharpening.


















Little chamfer action









Sweet shavings


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Brandon. I like the little square too. I originally got it for marking dovetails, but I've found it to be quite useful in… well everything else lol Only problem I have with them is that they're more easily buried on the table for me

I posted it in my project post, but the plane till gets to go for it's first ride this afternoon!










Nice work chrisstef! I haven't gotten a chance to get my equivalent up and running yet, I opted to sharpen up the #4 1/2 first…


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know i think thats my first shaving shot on this thread … water shed moment.

Mos -i think i might have put a seat belt on the till, possibly a car seat too.,now that i think about it … 5 point harness. You wouldnt want your till goin all dale earnhart.

Id love a 4 1/2 as well as a 5 1/2 … one of these days.


----------



## carguy460

While inspecting my "new" type 8 planes, I noticed something: (not my picture, I stole it from brasscityrecords.com)










What is that little hole for underneath the depth knob?


----------



## Mosquito

Interesting Jason, if my type 7 wasn't packed, I'd take a look and see if it's on that one too….

Congrats on the first shavings shot chrisstef!

I'm excited to be able to use my planes, with out having to worry about keeping the shavings on the canvas tarp…


----------



## carguy460

I've got 2 type 8's and a #7 type 9, and all 3 of the frogs have this hole…it looks like its threaded in the above pic, I'm not sure if mine are threaded…


----------



## racerglen

Guys..the hole's the underside of the mounting for the 
screw that holds the blade asembly, chip breaker et all down to
the top of the froggie.


----------



## carguy460

Well Duh…I'm not sure why I couldn't figure that out on my own. Thanks Glen!


----------



## Dcase

Chris, congrats on your first shavings pics!

Jason, I had an earlier type plane with the hole there and I couldn't figure out what it was for either. After a little while it did dawn on me that it was the front bolt hole just drilled all the way through. So don't feel bad because I was just as confused as you were.


----------



## racerglen

Hey..It's FRIDAY !
Heading out for season finale of racing in a half hour, beautiful sunshine,
campfire ban lifted, gonna have a great time !
Then I'll have to spend most of Sunday night getting caught up on the posts here…

;-)
(or more sharpening and shavings ? Priorities, priorities..)


----------



## Mosquito

Glen, you can read and sharpen at the same time ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Not much to post today, still out on the rust hunt…

Power master(?) 6" jointer @ Make offer?

Bailey #3 ( with BAILEY behind the high knob, no ring) Antique Store wants $29

Same store: Ohio #5 @ $45??? I'll wait on that….

Store store : 15 ( yes 15) braces, no price on them (?) 15 handsaws priced between $5-6 each. Two wood bodied jointer planes, one a Trans ( 127 or 129) wood was wormy.

Yard sale BUY: Small corded Dremel#270 AND a Craftsman Detail sander315.116000 for $2 for the pair. Bits will come as needed, later. Sand paper will be same deal…

Place that had the Jointer; Church's Barn Sale. Also had a lathe set-up, with the motor sitting on a hinged platform in the back. Steel framed stand for it. Also had a portable 10" TS, no stand. they were asking $100 for all three. Might go back and make an offer on the jointer….


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, on the subject of planning/scraping. I think if your using a film finish you wont notice much difference it at all. Have you found that to be true?


----------



## donwilwol

been busy today. Mailman did deliver a new ebay win.










I like that little Ohio 0102.


----------



## chrisstef

That the aluminum scraper or is it steel? Its much better looking than the 80. The Ohio still needs a little work quite a crown in the sole. Its belt sander material.


----------



## mochoa

What are those called? Hand Beader? Very nice Score!


----------



## bhog

Thats a beader isnt it Don.

Guys tell me that the latest LV catalog isnt pornadic.Gooooshhhhh.Off early today gents fun to come


----------



## chrisstef

Samsonite …. I was way off .


----------



## donwilwol

its nickel plated. Its in the evapo-rust now, but it wasn't bad. And its a #66 hand beader. No blades, but I can make them.


----------



## chrisstef

Scott told me Al was pretty good as a hand beader. Cant wait to see it get the Yoda treatment.


----------



## ITnerd

Nice beader Don, I've had my eye out for a 66 for some time. You plan on making your own cutters or picking up LNs or LVs set?


----------



## donwilwol

I'll start by making some. I'll see how that goes.


----------



## mochoa

Don, have you seen Apprentice's blog on the subject.

http://lumberjocks.com/apprentice/blog/31912


----------



## Mosquito

Nice beader Don.

I weighed the plane till today… 45 pounds with a 7, 4 1/2, 5, 4, 3, block, small square, and adjustable t bevel. Not too bad.


----------



## mochoa

That guy does some amazing work.


----------



## mochoa

Has anyone every used a wooden T&G plane?


----------



## Mosquito

Testing uploading from my android tablet…


----------



## thedude50

I am looking for a tool that Roy used in his grease pot build a week ago on create tv. IT IS A SPLITTING WEDGE TOOL i dont recall the name I DONT HAVE ONE AND i WANT A NICE ONE I would like to use it to split small pieces off logs that I am collecting


----------



## thedude50

Yes I have used a wooden tong and grove plane I WISH IT WAS MINE BUT BILL WONT SELL IT


----------



## Mosquito

Looks like it worked. The t bevel fit perfect there (#2's spot…. oh boy). The magnet was perfectly located to catch the screw on the t bevel, otherwise it's aluminum.


----------



## mochoa

Dude, are they tricky to set up?


----------



## mochoa

I just big on a Union #42 (Stanly #49), looks pretty sweet.


----------



## bhog

Dude are you talking about a froe?


----------



## bhog

A few sdubs for my buddy Smitt.A 68,63 and 53.

No shaving shots,pure poser.Brocada.




























edit fixed a typo its a 53 not a 51


----------



## chrisstef

" You can keep the posturpedic im sleepin on big leaf. " - bhogs spokeshave crew


----------



## mochoa

Dude, i know what your talking about. It looks like a bevel edge chisel that is flat on one side for striking and sharp on the other side. Stanly FatMax has something you can get at HD that looks just like that.


----------



## bhog

Chrisstef hell ya.Nice eye there too buddy scoping the big leaf.I absolutely love the stuff.I have seriously laid in bed thinking about it and lost sleep.How to use this board and what to do with this piece etc.


----------



## pierce85

==>Dude, i know what your talking about. It looks like a bevel edge chisel that is flat on one side for striking and sharp on the other side.










They're called batoning chisels and Lee Valley sells them for $16.50 each.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=67735&cat=1,41504


----------



## ArlinEastman

Johnny

Thank you for the links. I have 2 of Mr. Hocks books, however, with my brain damage it is easier for me to watch somthing many times like on DVD or youtube so I can keep trying to pick up what he means

Arlin


----------



## chrisstef

Ive had dreams of some big leaf maple too bhog, just aint no where to be found around here, and dont ask how it finished.

I just figured out how to upload photos from my iphone. Now im cookin with gas. Its not often the good camera hits the shop.










Hookin up my buddy … shouldnt have parked so close the the building.


----------



## bhog

I hear ya I have to have mine shipped.

Nice little gag there.And nice scraping shot.


----------



## Coolmoney

Hey guys I'm a new member but a long time creeper. I love all the discussion and knowledge in this thread and frequent it daily. My name is joe I'm 21 years old, from Philly, and am an apprentice cabinetmaker. I have been building cabinets and furniture for a little over a year and am hooked on woodworking, hand tools in particular. My boss is a bit of a power tool nuts and just Dosnt see the potential hand tools have so I have forged my own path to woodworking and joinery with hand tools. I have so many questions on hand planes but I'll try not to flood the tread with questions. I have become a bit of a hand tool snob, buying the best hand tools I can afford. I have a few lie Nielsen sweetheart and wood river planes. For some reason I cannot tune them to perfection. My irons are always sharp and I adjust the planes for various tasks or types of wood but for open grained woods such as mahogany I get pretty bad tear out with my #5 and my low angle jack. What am I doing wrong? My next question is related to buying planes, I really can't afford a whole fleet of lie nielsens but am willing to spend the extra money to have a reliable tool. I own a woodriver#5 a Baily LA block, a #62Sweetheart BUjack, and a couple lie Nielsen rabbit planes. What else would u guys recommend? Maybee a scraper for the tear out I'm getting ? I also am interested in mortise chisels, I cut a lot of mortises almost every day and have been using my Barr chisels which work well but am thinking of buying a few mortise chisels ? I'd there a big difference? Anyone recomend a brand ?


----------



## chrisstef

welcome the the asylum coolmoney.

Bhog - it took him 2 1/2 days before his wife saw it and was like "Is there uhmm somethin you wanna tell me?" Love that gag. Another good one is to pop the ink tube out of a pen and blow the ink into the fingers of your buddies gloves.


----------



## waho6o9

Welcome to LJ's Coolmoney, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/25043.
Here's a great thread on chisels.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Joe

Welcome to LJs and the Hand Plane postage shop.
Arlin


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bhog - Nice… I'll have collect my Shave family for a group photo.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Has anyone seem my MoJo.

I have lost it and can not find it. I lost it somewhere between getting married and tomarrow. Your help is very valued in finding it.

Arlin
Missing my MoJo


----------



## mochoa

Chris, good one! Lol

You know one thing that upped my hand plane game is how I checked for sharpnes, I used to test on oak end grain but the stiff fibers are easier to cut than pine. Once I started testing edges in soft white pine I truely got an idea if my edge saw sharp. If its not absolutely sharp it won't leave a smooth surface.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Has anyone seem my MoJo.

I have lost it and can not find it. I lost it somewhere between getting married and tomarrow. Your help is very valued in finding it.

Arlin
Missing my MoJo


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Arlin! You havent lost it bro, its just in a different place now. Look for your wallet and ya might find your mojo there too.


----------



## ShaneA

Joe, welcome. While I am no expert,I recently had the same problems with Mahogany. Maybe it is more prone to tear out than other wood? I was shaving smooth on figured maple, but not so much w/mahogany. Dan suggested going slower and possibly going different directions as the grain changed. Havent had time to try it, or a scraper yet. Smitty had expressed some concern over different smoothness of planed, scraped, and sanded surfaces a it related to how the wood takes finish. You may be able to scroll back for the info.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris

I have not used my wallet sense the bombing and would have lost that too.

I am thinking my wife is hiding it on me. lol .


----------



## bhog

Chrisstef…. ruthless dog.That could be hilarious depending where he put his hands… lol


----------



## WhoMe

Dude, what is your user name on ebay. Would love to see what you are selling. Unfortunately with no income, buying is out of the question for a while.

ITnerd, thanks for the BLO info. That was a very interesting read. I just finished building a Maple and Cherry mallet (a pic or two to follow) and put the first coat of BLO on full strength. Never thought about thinning it to hasten drying time. will have to do that for the following coats.

lysdexic and others regarding multiple planes. Thanks for the info. It is what I though. But I doubt I will obtain as many copies as lysdexic. I figure that I will only have users and no show pieces or giveaways. I guess I can start with one of each # then work up to 3 of each..lol. well maybe only on a couple of them.

Mos, where did you get that little square? I have only seen them in a LV catalog.

bhog, IMO, ALL LV catalogs are pornadic. Also, I have the same spokeshave as the one at the bottom of your picture of the spokeshaves and scraper. Right down to the SW blade too. BUT, mine has less rust..lol, it took a bath in evaporust before blade sharpening.


----------



## Bertha

Coolmoney, you're in the right place. Quality handtools are well….cool money spent. Don't worry about flooding with questions. These guys are game for anything you ask of them. Just don't believe what they say about me…or what I say about me 
.
This stuff is contagious, but different than the stuff Christef's got. His you can defeat with the proper antibiotics/antifungals; the plane fetish is refractory to allopathic, osteopathic, astronomic, and podiatric medicine. 
.
Yes, I brought Christef in there in lieu of my normal whipping boy, lysdexic. Even I am sensitive to lysdexic's ********************************************* herpes/hpv/chlamydia hybrid infection, so I would never mention it here.
.


----------



## chrisstef

But it makes everything a little extra puffy so ill take what i can get.

Havin shop withdrawls … i dont think the wife would be impressed if i brought the cradle into the shop. But the little guy just did crack one of the best farts ive ever heard for a human of any age. One of those farts that gets real intense to start then tapers off and then finishes with a bang. Chip off the ole block.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey HPOYD folks… Thought you's like this one:*

Can this still be called a hand plane? He says " Previously used, missing blade holder & blade (might be missing other parts, not sure)." I think there comes a point when so many parts are missing that it can't be called a plane any more. I suppose if he listed it as a "frog" he'd get too many Muppet fans…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Stump …. A Don and Bandito all star squad couldnt get that pig to squeel. Quite a custom bend on that lat. adj. lever.


----------



## carguy460

Look, I actually built something and took an awful pic of it with my crappy phone! P.S. there is a lever cap on the right of the box…that makes it legit to post here, right?










I felt the need to post that, but its not complete so no project posting yet! Thanks for humoring me!

Chrisstef - awesome dumb and dumber reference earlier! "Samsonite! I was way off!" You rock in my book!

"I thought the rocky mountains would be rockier…That John Denver's full of ****!"

EDIT - I said the lever cap was on the right of the box…should have read "on the box's right"...the left side of the pic. Yipes, Shiner Bock is taking its toll on me early tonight!


----------



## thedude50

Yes the T&G was hard to set up but once it was done it was great fun to use

Yes it is a froe did I spell it wrong ??

Cool Money I have to go with sharp . I spent a day with Rob Cosman a few months ago and then I knew my sharp was not sharp enough But I Have developed a Benchmark test for what sharp is even though Rob Says 90 % of woodworkers don't know what sharp is.I believe it is worse than that but here is my test. Make your self a shooting board and then take a piece of the wood your having trouble with place it on the shooting board and try to square the end grain of the wood. If you get dust your DULL if you get Clean thin intact shavings your sharp. It really is this simple. Now that is not to say your plane wont cut normally but it is not sharp unless it will make shavings of end grain. I know people work many years to develop a good sharpening technique but it is not really hard to get it this sharp if you follow Robs methods pretty close. If your plane will cut the end grain well then your not likely to get tear out.

Any one know who sells FROE S frow s or however you spell it


----------



## ITnerd

Coolmoney, welcome to the Money Pit. We goad each other on to purchase planes we questionably need, and then lean against each other for support when the Missus comes a-hunting.

I personally think you need to add a dedicated smoother to the mix, and see how setting the chipbreaker very close to the blade edge treats you. But I dont have much experience with Mahogany, so others may have more specific advice. I would start with a 4. then a 4.5. Then a 3. Then a 2. Then add '60' to the front of those numbers (the joyous bedrocks) and plan to spend some time awake at night wondering if you really have a problem.

.

Al, thanks for giving me and the old lady a nice laugh (and my new sig). She looked over and caught the oprah pic and was like 'what the hell are you looking at?'... "My woodworking forum…Um, we're talking about a ********************************************* STD hybrid dear". Oh noes. Not the Oprah HIV!


----------



## thedude50

Oh ya my user ID on ebay is Lancethedude


----------



## bhog

Chrisstef.lol.lololol.I know the farts of which you speak.I think the diaper somehow amplifies them.


----------



## Bertha

lolol Jason, Steph, and Stump.
.
Stump, did my monitor just get better resolution, or did your avatar? You and I have both known that you're a sexy beast; I'm glad your avatar better reflects that reality now. I always associated your monochrome image with remote battles. Those battles with "the man" will remain fondly in my memory.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My dad joined LJ's yesterday. So I had to clean myself up a bit. Who knew that a little soap and water could add color to my life…


----------



## ksSlim

Dude=== http://www.lehmans.com/store/Tools_Farm___Hand_Tools___Woodworking_and_Lumberjacking


----------



## Bertha

Nerd, I chortled so loudly when I saw spidey that I woke my dog, lol. You have raised the bar with AIDS, good Sir, and I applaud you for that (while the pic's still up, at least; refer to: lysdexic's "pump" pic). I've got a few years of 4chan randoms upstairs on my big box, lol. 
.
I will attempt to delicately match your inappropriateness with inappropriateness (which is appreciated more than you'll ever know). 
.


----------



## Bertha

The most immediately relevant to this thread I could find, lol
.


----------



## bhog

Holy crap Al.I feel sorry for anybody that spawned from that.


----------



## ShaneA

The interwebz can be a scary place! Just look at some of these chatacters you guys dug up. Scary stuff…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Lance

I tried looking you up on ebay by "Lancethedude" and nothing comes up. Can you send me a link


----------



## StumpyNubs

Try looking for "Lancethedoodoo". He uses that one sometimes.


----------



## MakinChips

Lie Nielsen sells froe's
http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?cat=561


----------



## Bertha

^snap!
.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Woodcraft sells froes too. For a lot less.

I was in Woodcraft today and they had a special sale where you pick a leaf from a basket and on it is one of five discounts your get. Mine was 25% any one item. I got a Kreg band saw fence. Then I bought a new mortising machine I didn't really need but that was too good a deal to pass up. Then I went home and assumed the fetal position when I told the missus about my purchases. Anyone know a good remedy for broken eye sockets?


----------



## bandit571

I got that #110 rebuilt. New base,with a new paint job









sitting next to the old, un-painted base, seems a bit shorter









Seems to look alright, though..









just a little pitted on the sides…









As for rust hunting today, just a single item was picked up..









Craftsman detail sander, and a Dremel270. yes, sold as ONE item, for the Princely sum of..









Figured that the Dodge caravan needed an oil change more than i needed a second electric powered Jointer. Hey, when one has a bailey #8c, a KK7, and TWO #6s, why flip a switch…


----------



## thedude50

it is lance thedude that is underscore between the words the code makes it italics so be sure to add the underscores

I didn't find a frow there i guess it was on that page before but is not there now


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2020168/19675/shingle-froe.aspx


----------



## thedude50

that is froes the spell checker says that is not a word you would think they would have added all the woodworking tool names to the dictionary thanks stumpy that one is more than 2 times bigger than what I want


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You want a frau, Dude, and you'll get schnitzle with 'er… You have been warned…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Lance

This is how I did it Lance_thedude and it is not coming up.


----------



## thedude50

you have to put the underscore between each of the words


----------



## ShaneA

Had a fro once, but by the mid-late 80's figured the look was played out. Might of been a little behind the curve on that one.


----------



## thedude50

I don't know how you got it to show up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A Friday night random pic: The Shiny #62;


----------



## thedude50

Back at ya Smitty here is the plane I dropped


----------



## Coolmoney

Guys thanks for the warm welcoming. Dude -sounds like a good idea, rob clearly knows what he is talking about and that's enough evidence for me. I'm having a tough time with all the names but someone mentioned a dedicated smoother, I've been thinking the same, perhaps a number 4? Would love an infill smoother, does anyone know if you can even buy an infill at a somewhat reasonable price? Aside from an infillwhat else is available as a dedicated smoother? I'm not looking to put a ton of time and work into rehabing an old bedrock or Baily. It just isn't cost effective for me to put over a day of work into prepping a plane when I have projects that aren't finished that customers want asap.


----------



## mochoa

LOL, you guys are cracking me up today.

Chrisstef, its those chubby cheeks, they really reverberate when they let one go.


----------



## thedude50

Cool then you will need to buy LN or veritas because the rest have a days work to get them flat


----------



## bandit571

Urban legend: Cletus was on the cell phone when a lightning bolt hit the cell phone tower. That was how it was written in Cletus' Obit.

(note to self: do NOT grip tower while on the phone)


----------



## Mosquito

Picture dump!


----------



## Mosquito

Oh, and you guys were right, I love the 4 1/2, and it isn't even properly tuned up yet. Just sharpened.


----------



## chrisstef

Whats the glue up for Mos? Im kind of dreamin about a 4 1/2. And wether its the cheeks the diaper or somethin else i appreciate farts of all kinds. More boistrous more better. Oprah aids is gold.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks for the interlude, Chips. That's a nice looking froe; the price is right, too. I have no real use for one, but that's never stopped me before. For guys that like to break down logs pre-bandsaw, for under $100, that's pretty sweet


----------



## Bertha

Coolmoney, if you've got more money than time and more time than sense, like me, just get a straight-up bronze Lie Nielsen #4. $350 in bronze, best money you'll spend starting out with planes.
.
http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1261
.
Planes are like shop cabinets, as there are two schools of thought: 1) rehab an old plane to learn the interworkings v. build your own cabinets as a rite of passage; and 2) buy one and get to work v. install some and get to work.
.
I understand both, but I clearly prefer #1 (probably only because that's how I did it). The fact that we all kept up with the hobby is a miracle; mine is. I bought a very late model Stanley #4; arrived disassembled; total disaster. I'm surprised I picked up another one but there was…..something. 
.
However, for a guy who's not upset by the cost of a nice family dinner at a restaurant, $350 buys you a lot of new plane at Lie Nielsen. I'm a Stanley guy. Lie Nielsens are fake Stanleys using modern materials. I have a lot of respect for both.


----------



## Bertha

Man, y'all have to look at some of these old machines at Ben's Mill in Vermont. Water-driven planers, etc. Thanks to Joe for posting this. Joe posted a Picassa link toward the end of the thread that I can't seem to copy.
.
LJ link:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27568#reply-493736
.
Main website
http://www.bensmill.com/
.
History of planers:
http://www.bensmill.com/Home_Jan_13_2012_one/Machines.html


----------



## Brit

Al - You're an amateur. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/101800832629730439153/BenSMillMachines02#


----------



## bhog

Stump only one I know is to stuff a frozen cold one in a little to re set the shattered fragments and then tape it so it wont move.Dont forget to keep your other eye open. Could probably use fire extinguishers to keep it cold since you would want to keep that iced a bit.But if thst doesnt work you could maybe stick your head in the freezer.We will get you right fixed up.

Mos there is something hardcore about taking your setup somewhere and making shavings on somebodys patio.

Neighbor to your folks " Is your son a tweaker ? "

To which your Dad proudly replies "He is a woodworker.And only addicted to handtools and making shavings,I swear its not meth."

' Well he was out there planing in shorts and holding the knda big little one in his arms like a newborn stroking it and calling it "precious" Snitched the nosy old bag.

lol


----------



## RGtools

Mos there is something hardcore about taking your setup somewhere and making shavings on somebodys patio.

I so agree with this. One of the more fun projects I had to do was a "simple" closet shelf at a friends house. There wall was so curved I had to plane an arc into the shelf. I used a workmate and a ping-pong table as my bench that day.


----------



## WhoMe

all this talk about froes, has anyone seen any toos out there?
im sure it is better to have a matched ser of "toos and froes"

.....and he can here the crickets in the audience

mos, nice pile of shavings, what'cha makin'?


----------



## Coolmoney

So Bertha, if I'm following you, your saying you have both a vintage Stanley and lie Nielsen #4? I'm not against putting effort into rehabbing planes, infact I would rather do that then drop 350 on a LN. But what scares me is the unknown factor when buying an older Stanley. I am just not confident in my Stanley history and knowing which year/make/model/type is good and which ones aren't so good. What kind of Stanley #4 would I look for ? I would really like a prewar bedrock sweet heart, but don't know what type… Anyone have any idea what that would cost in relatively good shape? Anyone use a wood river #4? Hb the difference between a LN and a veritas#4? Thanks guys sorry for bombarding with questions


----------



## Coolmoney

Also, hb a wood body smoother ? Maybee a krenov style from hock they don't seem too hard to make. Or an Emmerich, anyone have any experience with those? In an older FWW mag There is a review of about 15 different smoothers and the Clifton finished first with a bronze LN. Anyone useing a Clifton?


----------



## ITnerd

Al, I'm glad I gave you a laugh in return. Please don't post any more pictures of my father.
.
Mos, that is super rugged. Have Plane Till, Will Travel. 
.
Coolmoney, best prices I find on Infills are over at The Best Things. I support Al's reccomendation of a Lie Nielsen as a starting point. With the exception of the very high priced infills (approaching or surpassing 4 figures), most of them need some tuning. By going the LV/LN route, you'll have a great baseline for knowing what a smoothing plane can do.

While there is no denying the appeal of infills , theres been alot of recent research that shows a properly tuned Bailey style plane (from old stanleys regular or bedrock, to LV & LN) can achieve very good results with a closely mated chipbreaker set very close to the blade edge.

If you want to get into the bailey-style smoother game a little cheaper than LV/LN, I would recommend talking with Don W , one of our own here. He runs a mill, shop, website, weed plantation and meth lab amongst other things, and can get you into the tuned smoother game for under 100 bucks. A quick scan of his website shows 3 #4s between 55-65 bucks, and a jewel with custom knob & tote for 85. If you're not sure which would be best for someone new to smoothers, send him a PM.

Enjoy the slide down the slope, my friend.


----------



## donwilwol

Chris, the meth lab was suppose to be a secret. Words out now though. The weeds are doing really well I'm glad to report.

I lost on a nice type 11 #7c by a buck this morning. Bummer.

Coolmoney, welcome. And welcome to the slippery slope. You've already headed down hill, but man its a fun ride. If I can help with the slide, let me know.

Al, I've been to a few of those water powered mills. There are a few left working as museums in vermont. Now if I could remember where.


----------



## ShaneA

Joe, I think you would be looking at about $125 to maybe a little more to get a SW 604 in good shape. There are buys to be found beneath that price point, but I would think that would be a fair market value in my opinion. On a good note, I would say most Bedrocks and Stanley planes, in general, will either hold resale value or increase in value. LN will hold about 90% value. I have a #5 WR, and I am in the minority in this bunch on the WR planes. The one I have is as nice or nicer than my Bedrocks. I do like it, it has a lot of heft and seems well made. However, they will not hold value like the planes LN and vintage Stanley models. I would imagine a 604 could be bought for cheaper than a WR #4. Buying restored vintage from someone like Don is always a great choice. Saves time, and I think most of us would trust Don to deliver on a quality product at a competitive price.


----------



## Bertha

Coolmoney, for my cool money, I'd refurbish an old Stanley #4. You'll get real time help in this thread, walking you through every delicious step. If you have a camera, an internet connection, and some time; you'll get the finest help available in the World on this very thread (I actually believe that).
.
OK, now, when it comes to which vintage you want, that's going to be subject to some controversy. First, here's your link to the plane numbering mystery:
.
http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html
.
You can buy planes from the guy cited above (Patrick Leach) and you won't go wrong. I think most of us either use Ebay, local antique stores, Craigslist, friends, garage sales, or Leach. 
.
Now you've got to decide what "type" you prefer. Like a wine's vintage, it's going to be very individual. Here's how they "type" them:
.
Hyperkitten main page:
http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/
.
I find this flowchart most helpful
http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/dating_flowchart_ascii.php
.
Here's where you might want to start:
http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/dating_flowchart.php#Types 1-20
.
I'll walk you through one of my favorite vintages:
Three patent dates behind the frog,
Small depth adjuster,
Type 11, 1910 to 1918
.
My personal rule of thumb is that if there are three patent lines in front of the tote, there is nothing imprinted on the lever cap, and the hole in the lever cap is keyhole-shaped (versus kidney-bean shaped), I'm interested.
.
I think most people would agree that a Type 11 is just about prime. Others like later; still others earlier; but I don't think you can go wrong with a Type 11. 
.
When it comes to types, each to is own. For example, I'm a man who likes women; Lysdexic is a man who likes men. Both equally admirable, but certainly individual.


----------



## donwilwol

You won't go wrong with an Emmerich either. I've not had an Emmerich, but I bought this Ulmia #25. I bought it at a flea market just to flip it, but it works so sweet, its staying with me.

If you scroll back a week or so, you'll find my original post right after I used it for the first time.


----------



## donwilwol

so aren't you glad you asked!!


----------



## Bertha

Speaking of meth labs, I "purchased" all of the Breaking Bad episodes. Why didn't anyone tell me about this? It's the most addictive show since "The Wire"; which, by the way, is the best series that has ever been on television. I'm also not ashamed to admit that I like Big Love, or at least I used to. My favorite show is Bop Dyrdek's Fantasy Factory. You tube it, lol.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, you need to get back in the shop man!!!


----------



## ShaneA

The Wire was the best show on television…ever. I believe that for sure!


----------



## lysdexic

Coolmoney, FWIW my preferred smoothers are:

a LN #4 1/2,
SB T11 #4 1/2
and a SB T11#4, in that order.

I have a V3 WoodRiver #4 smoother which I do NOT like.

I don't have an infill. Nor do I have a low angled or bevel up smoother. However, I am star-struck ever since Smitty posted a pic of the Stanley #164.

For those who are interested Derek Cohen did a nice comparison between the Veritas LAS and BUS here


----------



## LukieB

Ran across a Millers Fall equivalent of a 4-1/2 yesterday in really nice shape for a decent price. I didn't buy it cause I already got a 4-1/2. Do you think it's desirable enough to buy and re-sell?? Anybody wanting one of these??

*Mos*-I really like the money shots of the travel til in action!

*Coolmoney*, I would agree with ITnerd about buying a vintage #4 from Don W, he has lots of satisfied customers around here.

*Lance/thedude*, Maybe you could just post a link to your seller page, cause I'm also curious, but can't find it either underscore or not. Unless there's a way to search for a seller, and not just a general search.

*Whome*, I chuckled a little. Made me think Bros before Froes, Or maybe Froes before hoes. Did somebody say that already last night….this thread is so hard to keep up with.


----------



## LukieB

Love me some fantasy factory. Rob is the man.

What's The Wire about, a buddy mentioned it to me the other day, I'm intrigued

Scott, I ran across that link the other day and was gonna post it here but got distracted. What a cool read. Great, now I want a BUS.


----------



## donwilwol

Lucas, did you happen to take any pics of the mf #10? I've resold a few. I have the one you see in my restore blog. That one I'll never sell.


----------



## lysdexic

That pic of the #164 hit a pleasure center in my brain that hasn't been stimulated since the last time I saw Al in person.










Smitty, you said the other day you hope to have a Stanley #164 - some day. So, if you bought one and I think they go for something like $1500, would you use it? Seriously. I don't think that I would.


----------



## ShaneA

The Wire was a crime/police/inner city drama set in Baltimore. Large varied cast that felt like watching real stuff. Good guys, bad guys, and some in between. Maybe the first tough guy gay gangster in history. Omar and Stringer Bell are characters I will always remember.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys  It got down into the 60's, so it was really nice working outside in the evening. I think I might try my old method for using planes today, though… 2 cabinet master clamps on their side, clamped to my folding table, which is clamped to a porch beam… That damn workmate dances all over the place, and I haven't really found anything to weigh it down like Brit does. So I resort to trying to hold it down by hooking part of it behind my knee. I have the bruises to prove it.

The glue ups are for some legs for a table that the girlfriend wanted me to build. I'm a little confused (not sure if that's the right word, exactly) because she wants it for sewing, but didn't want a cut out recessed area for her sewing machine, just a normal table…. So it's not really a "sewing table" but rather a "table for sewing" ... Whatever, I don't have to pay for the wood, so I'm fine with just getting to make shavings 

And welcome Coolmoney. 

Don, you lost out on a T11 7c but $1? I wish that $1 higher was mine! I'm still on the look out for a T11 #6 and #7. Also, if anyone has a V logo # 4 1/2 you're willing to part with, shoot me a message ;-)


----------



## LukieB

Don, is that the one you said was in the worst shape you've restored? I didn't take any pics, but I think I'm gonna go pick it up today. The guy was asking 20 but I'm sure he'd take 15. Like I said, it's in really nice shape, no rust, 98%+ Jappaning, and all of the nickel plating on the lever cap. It was shiny….when did they stop making these? It definitely looks like a later model, it had a red frog.

Shane, I'll have to check it out, sounds right up my alley.

Scott, I've been feeling the same way about the 164 since it was mentioned. Did some looking around online to see what they go for. Yikes. Then I read Leach's take on it. "This is one of Stanley's true rarities. Call me collect, if you ever find one."

I'm with you, if i had one I don't think I could bring myself to use it…...aw crap, does this make me a collector?


----------



## mochoa

Sweet shavings Mos, nothing so relaxing as planning poplar.

The bevel up smoothers are not talking to me yet but they look nice.


----------



## Mosquito

Luckie, it only makes you a collector if you end up getting one, and never using it ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I will use the #164 when I get it. Makes no sense, but I will.


----------



## donwilwol

Lucas, I'll offer you double your money and tell you right up front that's a low ball offer.


----------



## LukieB

So no thought-crime there? Not that it matters, I've come to grips with being a collector as well as a user : )


----------



## LukieB

Don, 
Well you've answered my question. I'll run down there at some point today, hope it's still there. I'll let you know, I appreciate your honest feedback as always.


----------



## lysdexic

My business partner is one of the smartest men I have ever met. A Harvard trained dude. He is the numbers guy. Stoic and practical. Well, he is a collector of beer taps. How cool
Is that?

The point is that when the conversation leads to beer taps his face changes and demonstrates a kid like enthusiasm that makes you simply happy…....for him.

I feel the same about hand planes.


----------



## chrisstef

C$ - another thing to ponder is your location. Here on the east coast lots of vintage stanleys are available (provided Don has gotten his greasy mitts on em), and on the left coast not so plentiful. I like the hunt so im a tag sale guy. Usually for a couple of beans i can pick up most of the regulars 4,5,6,blocks. The others still kinda tricky unless ya get lucky.

Al - im dissapointed Deadwood didnt make the list. Gambling, whiskey, brothels and guns … Kinda sounds like your last planing party (sans the crocs).


----------



## Bertha

OMG, Scott. That 164 is better than porn. That's inside locker/fold it up in your wallet kind of porn. That's precisely why I bought the LN; and it's precisely why I can't warm up the LN. Knowing that the real 164 is out there makes me standoffish to my LN. I mean, we had one night, but the LN was drunk; so it doesn't count.


----------



## Bertha

Scott, it just dawned on me that the guy that fed Cooter Browns with their taps was a woodworker with a lowly mini-lathe. He'd turn the bottle, cap it with a $10 capper, steam-off/glue-on a label, then dip-poly the whole thing. I knew the guy, but I forgot his name. 
.
Your pal probably likes the originals, but if he'd like a Cooter Brown style bottle-shaped one, let's make him one. I've got a lathe with hundreds of bucks worth of chuck that I never use. You get the labels/cap; I'll turn the bottle.


----------



## Bertha

Stef, forgot about Deadwood; good stuff. I've got a local antique circuit that I rarely ever check. I checked every few months and nothing really moved (except an all walnut drawhorse that I mulled over too long; $1000, couldn't pull the trigger but wish I had). However, there are tons of saws and other tools. Wild and wonderful WV isn't good for planes in the wild.


----------



## Bertha

I mean, seriously, c'mon man.
.


----------



## chrisstef

"look so good make a grown man cry … Shes my cherry pie"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ahhhh. Gorgeous! First one is mine, Fellas…


----------



## TechRedneck

Dam it Al !

I was talking myself into a LN bevel up smoother and you had to post that Stanley.


----------



## lysdexic

But Mike where are you going to get a Stanley #164 instead of the LN?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Al

That is so sweet. I would love to give it a test drive or a test touch.


----------



## thedude50

try this http://myworld.ebay.com/lance_the_dude


----------



## lysdexic

If any of you guys get the opportunity to spend a Saturday afternoon drinking beer in an American Legion I highly recommend it. Good people.

You talk about Americana


----------



## donwilwol

I little preview of what I did this morning


















 
Here is the rest of the story on my #708


----------



## Coolmoney

Deadwood, the wire, the sopranos, basically any hbo series I'll watch , band of brothers too that was a great one. Is there anyone from the Philadelphia area on here ?


----------



## ShaneA

Worst mistake HBO ever made was letting creator of Deadwood stop, to make the dumbest/worst show HBO maybe ever had in John From Cincinatti. I will never get that time back! : (


----------



## lysdexic

Band of brothers… I love it so much that I will refuse to watch it again until I get a 65" plasma and the series on blu-ray.


----------



## Mosquito

:-(


----------



## lysdexic

Deadwood….just the word makes me think of Al.


----------



## lysdexic

Mos- WTF? I experience physical pain looking at that pic.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am part of the American Legion and they are great guys.

I started watching Band Of Brothers, however, I had to stop after the first 15 minutes. It brought up way to many memories and then the Buggermag was hanging around nights for weeks. I will not let that happen again :-(

Arlin


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, you got some fix in to do.


----------



## terryR

Mos, what happin'? oh no….

Don, I love that 708 absolutely too much! 

Lance, thanks for the link…how'd ya know I'm looking for a 606? I'm in the middle of emails with Leach now…you may hear from me soon unless someone clicks first…


----------



## TechRedneck

Scott

I usually use my iPad which has Nine browser windows open at any given time. Most are dedicated to specific websites.. LJ's, FWW, CL, auctionzip, amazon.

I usually follow this thread but chime in every so often cause I hate typing on this thing. I am hoping that there may be a #164 in the wild with my name on it. I also have a space for a nice #8. You guys have fleabay pretty much covered.

If you haven't tried auctionzip.com check it out. I don't know if it is nationwide or not but It is a great way to preview auctions before going and wasting your day. I am only interested in tools.

Somewhere there is a bevel up smoother waiting for me. ..... (fat chance tho)


----------



## lysdexic

Mike, 
How is that awesome, halfling, traditional workbench working out? I always thought that was a clever solution.


----------



## TechRedneck

Scott

Still goin good. I was in the shop most of the day working on my air system. It sits underneath the hybrid bench.

The compressor blew a pressure switch, so I replaced that, added a new gauge, modified the drain valve to make it easier to drain water from the tank, added a switch under the table to turn on the compressor and decided to add a little indicator light to let me know the compressor is turned on.

A couple times I cleaned the shop for the day, turned off the lights and went to bed, only to hear the compressor kick in.

The hand tool section will get a few refinements in the coming weeks. Going to drill some more dog holes and get some Gramecy holdfasts. Still thinking about a sliding deadman and perhaps a small shelf underneath for the planes I may be using at the time.

I'll post a few pics later when I get on the laptop


----------



## mochoa

Ok, now the 164 is talking to me.

Oh damn Mos! Say it aint so!


----------



## chrisstef

+1 Shane. Not even the rumored movie. Worst decision ever. I miss Mr. Wu.

Mos - tradgedy has struck. Crack under the pressur from your strangely muscular right forearm?


----------



## mochoa

Spatacus on stars is one of the best series ever, Rome meets 300. Its composed entirely of seex scenes and fight seens, its da bomb, I'm waiting for season 3 to come out on dvd because stars sucks.


----------



## chrisstef

I hate things that arent in high definition. And not that cruddy HD that some channels like Starz try and pass off as legit. Bush league.

Had to rout a complete roundover for the cap of some wainscoting im putting up. I was pissed i had to use the router. I need a woodie round over plane.

Hoping all my trees stay upright … storms a comin.


----------



## TechRedneck

No woodworking in the shop today, however I did make some refinements on the air system for the assembly table.










The compressor drain plug is always stuck under the tank and is a "pain to drain" hence, it almost never gets done. I saw this idea somewhere (Perhaps here on LJ's) where you come out of the bottom with a 1/4" elbow and a small nipple with a connector and then attach a valve. I just used the stock valve. Now the drain is in the front of the compressor and easy to use.










This dam thing is loud, so I stuck it in a closed cabinet under the assembly table. Nearby in a drawer are the brad guns and other air tools. The long blow gun is mounted to the door. Good for cleaning the floor and the DC Filter.










Next I ran the power through the cabinet to an outlet controlled by a light switch. This allows me to easily turn on the compressor. I have a little night light plugged into the other outlet. It stays on when the compressor is energized. This way I don't forget it is on and have it kick in during the night.










Here is the other side of the Hybrid bench. Hand tool side and power tool/assembly side. There is a shooting board on the other side of the garbage can. Future plans include a sliding deadman and shelf. This bench does everything I ask of it. Edge plane long boards, dovetail work, holds large boards and panels. Holds the shooting board.


----------



## TechRedneck

I picked up a few flea market finds this summer:









This was a bit rusty, had a Evaporust bath, coat of paint and tune.










This little sargent got the same treatment. It's now one of my favorite blocks.










This Auburn is pretty old but in good shape, flattened the sole but still need to hone the iron. I'll post a money shot when I get it tuned and happy.


----------



## LukieB

Wow Mike, the bench looks awesome, and quite functional. I'd love to have something like that.


----------



## LukieB

Mos, that isn't your new 4-1/2 is it?


----------



## thedude50

Ok you guys I am suffering from Grid Lock in the shop right now I have the 2 benches set up they take up all the walking space in the shop I have got to figure out a way to finish them and still be able to walk around them.

On a separate issue I am looking for investors to get in on the ground floor of my board and care business. I will be opening at least two homes this year and I have a sba approved business plan, that will get me some capitol. The best part of the business is that as soon as the 7 bedroom home is filled with residents the income is over 12 thousand a month before experiences. The estimated profit for each resident is over 1200 per month and this starts paying dividends very quickly. And of coarse I get my salary and the care providers get paid too. If any of you are interested please PM me and I will have you talk to the cfo which is not me thank god I hate dealing with money.

Well guys I am going back to the shop to see if I can find a way to move things around and get some work done.


----------



## donwilwol

My compressor is on the switch with my lights. Lights off, compressors off.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice lineup you have there Mike1 I'm liking the Auburn…. 
-

Scott, don't worry, I experience physical pain when my hand ran across that sharp edge!

-

It would appear as I do have some fixing to do… Haven't even had it a week and I've already re-broken it…
-

Must have Chris, no other explanation (other than that it was already repaired there prior to my ownership, but we'll overlook that in the interest of pride ;-) )
-

Lukie, yeah it's my #4 1/2. Second day I've used it… 
-

It broke again right where it had already been repaired. It doesn't look like any wood was taken with it, so I think the glue just failed. I'll try to clean it up and reglue it. See if that works out or not.

It was shortly after I took this picture that it let go









I also have these to share









































And these are the results of my effort


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, I'd use epoxy and drill some small holes (indents really) to help the epoxy grab. That will make it permanent.


----------



## thedude50

What are you making Mos


----------



## lysdexic

Stout. Square.

Workbench legs?


----------



## Mosquito

Any particular kind of epoxy Don? I haven't yet gone that route for fixing a tote… I'd also give it a go on my #7, since that one cracked again after I used titebond II. 
-

No workbench yet. It's legs for a sewing table for my girlfriend. Though I would like to make a work bench soon… I had the folding table clamped to the porch beam to hold it in place, and used 2 Jorgy Cabinet Master clamps on their sides, clamped to the table, as a vise. It worked, though not ideal. Hadd issues with the clamps holding the table to the beam falling off from time to time…


----------



## mandatory66

I just refinished a rose wood tote & knob, took off all the old finish by sanding. Applied BLO and they now look black as yours do. If I take the plane out into direct sunlight I can just make out that beautiful grain. The tip from Dan with the mineral spirits sounds good, at least you will know what to expect. 
If someone knows how to keep the Rose wood reasonably light maybe the can share the secret.


----------



## terryR

when applying finish over highly figured or colored wood, I've always read to use spray shellac…anytime you rub the surface…especially with oily woods…you transfer the dark oils to the lighter colored growth rings. For rosewoods I always use a first coat of spray shellac, sand with steel wool, then brush on more thinned shellac. No blackness results. I've used this for many, many spoons…Bubinga, Rosewoods, Tigerwood, Zebrawood, anything with contrasting growth rings…

I'll have to visit the pc to add a photo…


----------



## Bertha

Mos, I like the way you work.
.
Tech, I keep forgetting how nice your shop is.
.

*Deadwood….just the word makes me think of Al.-lysdexic*
I know what you mean.

.


----------



## terryR

Here are 2 spoons I've recently finished…the one in the foreground is Honduras Rosewood, the other is Tigerwood. Both were sanded to 1500 grit, and finished with spray shellac, sanded with wool, and a 2 lb cut of blonde shellac brushed on…










This is more work than BLO, but just look at the results of the first spoon! 

I really hate to use spray can finishes…but NOT in this sort of case…any rubbed on finish turns the wood a pretty color, but diminishes the contrasts that mother nature created. Also good on Wenge, Ziricote, Bocote, Burls, etc…

Hey, Mos, your work looks great!!! Try 5 minute epoxy on that tote repair…also try sanding the brass pin to allow the epoxy to grab better. I like Devcon epoxy…


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, I've post this several times in the past. This is the epoxy I use. http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=1038/Product/ACRAGLAS-GEL-reg-

Just because I've been using it for years…..................

Al, that bark looks like cherry. There's a few totes in there!!

folding table clamped to the porch beam …. Now that's gettin it done!!


----------



## Brit

Wonderful spoons Terry and that's a good tip about using spray on finishes.


----------



## chrisstef

Well at least you guys arent talking about crotchwood.

Mos - I dig your style brochacho. Gettin it done dirty. Plastic banquet table, chimnea, and full width shavings .. thats gangster.


----------



## Brit

I agree with Don Mos, you're a man after my own heart. Whatever works, works and whatever doesn't, gets smacked with a hammer until it does work.


----------



## donwilwol

terry, I love the spoons. Sanding wood to 1500 grit is some serious stuff. Do you use them or are they for decorations?


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the kind comments on the spoons, guys…I know they are sorta off-topic…but finishing wood isn't! 

Don, I've been selling carved spoons, bowls, pine needle baskets, woodburned gourds, wooden arrows, and the flint knives for a handful of years…just retired this year for the fence! AND that H rosewood spoon is always the FIRST to jump off the table…

I'd love to find a similar chunk to mail you for totes…


----------



## donwilwol

I'm thinking that tigerwood would look really cool as a knob and tote as well. I may need to look at sanding further than 500.

Take a look at my latest.


----------



## chrisstef

Don - how about black palm for knob and tote? Tough to work with but if anyone can do it you can. Love the tigerwood idea too.


----------



## donwilwol

I've never worked with Black Palm. I had to look it up. I don't even know if I've ever seen it before. It looks like it would fit right in.


----------



## Brit

Santa said he would only be Santa at our village Christmas carnival this year if he could ride on a horse and cart, so yesterday SWMBO dragged me off into the depths of the New Forest National Park to look for a suitable carriage. Most of the people who had something suitable either weren't interested in doing it or wanted £500 for their trouble. We found one in the end though for £100 and the deal was done. We opted for this cart (obviously it will be decorated)...










...and this is Woodi and Digga, the working horses who will pull it…










We stopped for lunch at a quaint little village called Burley and took the weight off in the Queen's Head Inn (which dates back to the 16th century). If you like witchcraft, smuggling, fudge and cream cakes, then Burley is the place to visit.

Smugglers used to frequent the Inn, drink large jugs of ale and discuss their next 'run' and their 'run ins' with the Excise men. The Inn once had secret cellars for stowing contraband. Aside from the low beams and crocked doorways, I marvelled at the workmanship in this old English oak fireplace. We only had a crappy Nokia camera phone with us, but I thought you guys might appreciate seeing it.


----------



## Mosquito

Agree with the group consensus Terry, those spoons look great. Thanks for the recommendation on epoxy. I'll look into both that and what Don suggested and see which is easier to get locally. I don't really want to glue the brass to the tote, because then I won't be able to take it apart. I haven't restored it yet, so I don't want to limit myself if I ever want to. There is what looks like a screw hole in the tote that goes from the top down, through the crack. I'm guessing the person who repaired that before me just put a screw in it instead of clamping. I might drill that out and put a brass pin in there for a little extra strength. Something's gotta look better than a hole in it…
-

Thanks Don. Now that I see it again, I remember the discussion on it… I just didn't want to look back to find it.
-

Thanks guys, I do what I can with what I have, I'm not ashamed 
-

Don, I really like that bloodwood for the tote and knob.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice wood porn this AM, I'm loving the Epic Thread on a Sunday. Nice work, Don and Mos and Terry. And yours sounds like a great neighborhood, Andy!


----------



## waho6o9

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/tls/3257775978.html

Not too bad a deal for $150.00


----------



## mafe

Just a quick hello here, especially to you Al.
There were 3642 new posts since my last visit!
(Too much to comment).
You guys are amazing.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

waho, that looks like a killer deal. You buying/bought it?


----------



## chrisstef

waho ive got those stanley chisels and theyre not that bad honestly. Sharpen up nice and hold a decent edge.


----------



## waho6o9

No, I'm not buying it, I thought maybe someone here would like them.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, those are some awesome carvings. Imagine the time it took to do that. I'm not a big horse fan, bu I can't wait to see Santa in that rig.


----------



## waho6o9

Agreed Chris, those Stanley chisels work well and hold an edge.


----------



## thedude50

Good morning guys. I have been sanding the first bench down. I hate sanding but I have to do it cause I am pressed for time and need to get this first bench done. On the second one I am going to try to use a hand plane finish on the whole bench. I used the no7 with the cosman IBC iron to remove all the marks from the lunchbox planer. The top looks good But I found in my finishing test the Maple that was planed would not take the oil finish I chose to work very well the sanded surface seemed to work best. I think I am going to go with 3 coats of Blo and then 4 coats of a wipe on poly from Minwax. In my test finish I found the finish worked best if sanded to 180. When i went to 220 it was just like the planed surface. The oils just sat there and when i wiped it off there was hardly any absorption.

On Rosewood totes I never use Oils as the wood is already oily and all it needs is a clear coat no color it will already darken when you use it and I want to see the grain. Poly Shellac or spar varnish all work very well . I am currently trying to use a Sa glue finish I can get the nobs just fine but I am having a problem on the totes so far but I wont give up till I figure it out. On my favorite finishing site the guru says that he knows of Luther's that have successfully used ca glue to finish guitar neck backs off the lathe, to apply the ca finish. I hope I can get someone to teach me this method as I really want to use this finish. Al at the Woodshed in Clovis Has a set of Chisel totes that were finished like this and they look so cool. And the finish wears like Plastic.

Don Did you do a blog on making totes and nobs using the veritas plans ?


----------



## donwilwol

Don Did you do a blog on making totes and nobs using the veritas plans ?

Tote only if this is what your looking for. I don't think there is one for the knobs.
https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/?s=Making+a+Bench+Plane+tote


----------



## alba

As it arrived with some WD40 sprayed on it










The strange added plate, I think this plane worked hard










The blade I wiped over to see the triangular Stanley dont think

this is a good picture. There is about 1/2" of usable blade left.

It was definitely used by a good joiner. It cost me £4 or $6

I don't need it, I doubt that it would be a user unless I reblock

it and use it for a shooting plane. Which is the most tempting as

I've never had a dedicated shooting plane.

So if there are any pictures of one I would like some ideas.

Jamie


----------



## thedude50

Thanks Don I thought that was how to do it. But your explanation was good . Now I need to modify the tote a bit to look like Mike Wischman's It is a tiny Modification but I do love it What kind of wood did you do the practice ones on before you went to cherry rosewood and the exotics. Also I want to know when your going to do a blog on the nobs there are several different nobs the ones with the receiver cup the ones that are low the ones that are high etc etc.


----------



## terryR

Wow, Andy, that's quite a mantle piece! I bet they had at least ONE man employed full time just to keep their chisels sharp!

Don, love that bloodwood…looks deadly…

also loved your sargent 708 so much from yesterday…here's one I can't stop staring at:










...must make offer…


----------



## donwilwol

The amazing thing is I almost left my 708 behind. Had the dealer not said, this isn't worth much I know but I'll throw it in, I wouldn't have given it a second look. I've got about $5 in the plane and $29 in the iron. Problem is, it going to be expensive, cause now I want now of them.


----------



## donwilwol

Lance, I stopped practicing about 20 years ago. I'm pretty sure the first tote I ever made is the cherry on the #4 Al bought. I find "just doing it" forces me to pay attention.


----------



## thedude50

Don I always make a prototype of small projects I am not going to make a stupid mistake on a 30 dollar turning blank or on a 20 dollar tote blank when I can work out the bugs on a piece of poplar or pine or maybe even walnut or cherry but rosewood or cocobolo is just to spendy to just toss it in the fire on the first try. I am conservative like that. in fact when I am making a commission piece I normally make a miniature to get final approval from the customer. I learned to do this from Allan Peters It also makes a nice gallery for customers who want a second piece like one I have made before. and it costs a lot less than making a full sized one and the customer hating the concept that you cant get from a sketch or even a computer sketch up drawing.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

Thats it. The handplane of my dreams.


----------



## donwilwol

Lance, doesn't that mean it takes twice as long? Its great your customers are ok with that. I find customers around here only want to pay once.

how many prototypes do you typically make? What type of projects do you do that you haven't done something at least similar to in the past.

I'm just curious. I never knew any one that did that.


----------



## bhog

If I were having something made I would kinda feel like if you have to make a prototype then you may not have the experience to make what I want and like Don said would cost more.

Andy that fireplace is awesome,thanks for posting that.

Edit… Been tinkering with some grey elm the last couple days,anybody thats worked with it think it smells like snakes?I know its a weird Q but just cant shake it.


----------



## bandit571

Just a random photo:









and some action shots…









just some old Poplar..









with some old nail holes..









New base for a Stanley #110, with a SW iron on board…


----------



## Bertha

Lol, Martyn We are in the "powertools" section, after all Yours might be the only appropriate plane


----------



## Bertha

Mads, so nice of you to stop by. I've come back to 1000 posts before, lol. Sometimes plane guys have no one to talk to in real life Kind of a difficult start-up pub conversation, you know? 
.
Jamie, that thing sings to my soul. We use the term "user" loosely, lol I've got a couple of planes like that, one of them with a nailed-in galvanized tin sole. I have a policy of letting them make one last shaving (to prove to themselves they can do it), then retiring them as honored art.


----------



## thedude50

Well Don what I am talking about is concept furniture if i design something that I am building that is different than the norm I make a proto type that is not top say I make one for simple tables and chairs but I do for a unique design. This is a well established protocol by furniture makers in Europe like Allen Peters. The Miniature prototypes let you make changes to the design without making costly design snafoos. Like I said most of the Master craftsmen do this so it is not my original idea it is the way it has been done for hundreds of years. It is the same thing the shakers did it is the same thing that all the European masters did and that most still do. Even rob Cosman makes miniatures of new design prototypes. If you go to Thomas Mosier stores they have the prototype there or a miniature for you to place your order from Like I said it is not my idea it is the way it has been done for hundreds of years. if your building off of a plan someone else has already built a prototype and then the plan was made and patterns were laid out using the original prototype. It is very common to make the miniatures from the same materials as the commission piece but prototypes are most often made of cheep woods like #2 pine. I am really surprised you didn't know this was a standard thing the masters do. In a recent video Rob Released a few years ago called the Allen n Peters method Allen shows some of his designs and the miniatures are discussed in depth. I find his work amazing and yet while he is a master and has trained many professionals over the years it is his system of design and production that inspires me. He is not a great lecturer and he is now pretty old so he is a bit difficult to understand where as when I first read his stuff he was younger and sharper. But his work has remained at a very high level and he is set in his ways. He is a very successful craftsman.

Bhog I have to disagree on this as I think if the masters do it this way then it is the right way to do it. you know M aloof did it this way too and once the prototype was ready to go into production the chairs he made sold for 20 to 40 thousand dollars each so a prototype was no biggie to him. This is how they work the bugs out it is the way it has always been done. like I said too if your building off some plan the work was already done. But if I am designing a new set of chairs I will always make at least one prototype. and yes you can either keep it to show what your selling or you can use or sell it too.


----------



## Bertha

^regarding tests and scraps, I just ruin the good stuff.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Terry

Awesome looking spoons. I have never worked with either of the woods yet. Are they easy to work with?
Arlin


----------



## thedude50

That is really the point of this AL your not supposed to make mistakes on Commissioned work. I am going to be going to North Carolina for a private lesson in Continuous Arm Chair Making here is a video from the teacher a young Master Click Here to see the first of two videos

He will let me bring a friend so I am thinking I will get Daniel out for a few days he never leaves Oregon since he moved there it should be a real kick to make the chair and to learn how to do it. When you take the class you get to keep the chair you make and he hooks you up with suppliers of the wood so if you want to make more chairs you can. He used some unique tools in the video and he sells them on his website its really cool to see a young master craftsman


----------



## donwilwol

Lance, this started as a topic about making totes, not designing furniture. There is a huge difference between designing and making. I don't design furniture. I just don't have that talent. My statements stand.


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, I'm on my phone, but it looks like you've done it again. I've worked over a couple of blocks myself today. Pic's later.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don

Well for me I only give my stuff away.

However, the really nice boxes I make and give away to couples that have lost a child due to SIDS, Still Birth, or Misscarrage I make them out of pine first.

I am not a great wood worker because I tend to forget all the time. When I am going to make a different kind of box I end up making 5 to 9 samples first to get one that I like and then keep the last best one for a templete.

So far all I have is three templete boxes and 5 templete bird houses. I find I really like turning and giving that away too, however, for me turning is much easier to do from a wheelchair.

I am only saying this because sometimes it is necessary to make samples to get what your really want to have.

Arlin


----------



## thedude50

Don I will still make the first couple of totes from a domestic wood and not the pricy EIRW or Cocobolo maybe I am not confident in the method yet or it could be I have never made a tote for a hand plane but I am wanting to make my own as I think I can do a nice job with a little practice I wont be wasting my money or time and I can stop buying them from other guys. I am sure I can turn the nob I am just not sure how to do the receiver cups. That was why I was hoping you had done a blog on the nobs to go with your tote blog.


----------



## Bertha

*I don't design furniture. -Don*
.
Herein lies the rub that we encounter in this thread from time to time. 
.
I would say that 99% of the locals here are hobbyists. They like putting their hands on handplanes, any handplane. Take for instance Bandit; I rub my hands in excitement when I see his goings-on. Pure, unadulterated love of handplanes, right there.
.
That's the typical local. They owe no allegiance to brands, clients, or organizations. They have nothing to promote. If you want to make a tote out of priceless waterfall bubinga, I say go for it. If you ruin it, I still say go for it.
.
Me, personally, I have ZERO interest in the business side of woodworking. ZERO. I just want to spend money ruining stuff.

Edit: only to mention that my dog let out a continuous stream of noxious gas while I typed this. It was like a symphony of horrors. Carry on.


----------



## donwilwol

Hey guys, I'm not arguing its wrong. I just said I don't do it. I don't keep my shop clean, tools organized, beard trimmed or leaves raked either. So if I sounded like I was knocking those that do it, I apologize. This is fun for me, I've been practicing longer than I'd like to admit.

Arlin, you're like good enough for all of us. My hats off to you. If everyone had your outlook, the world would be a far better place.


----------



## Bertha

Arlin, there's a whole lot to like about you; and your generosity is only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## donwilwol

I've thought about a blog for making knobs, and I will if you guys want. I just assumed there were turners out there way more qualified than me.

+1 ,on what Al said


----------



## Bertha

*beard trimmed or leaves raked*
.
Lol. I worked long and hard, sacrificed much, to not shave or rake
Untrimmed beard makes you wise.
Unraked lawn makes your rustic.


----------



## Bertha

I think if anyone should give a knob tutorial, it should be lysdexic.
.
Sorry, couldn't resist. I'd love to see that tutorial, Don.


----------



## donwilwol

I wish the wife thought like you Al. On beards and leaves anyhow.

EDIT: Not on knobs though.


----------



## JGM0658

on designing, it used to be that people would make a prototype from drawings, work the difficulties and then proceed to the real thing. Sketchup has done away with all that. If you become good with Sketchup you can draw up to the lat minute detail and at the same time working out the problems, it is almost like having a workshop in your computer.

Having said that, I always make patterns for precise cuts. There is no such thing as a perfect cut coming out of the band saw, no matter what the magazines want us believe.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree JGM, but there is still a difference between a pattern and a prototype. I use patterns all the time. Including for my knobs and totes.

I'm more of a doer than a thinker. I leave the thinking to the smart people. I'm happiest when my hands are dirty. (unless the doing is leave raking!!)


----------



## JGM0658

I'm more of a doer than a thinker.

I used to be that way until I got in business. When this is a hobby, trial and error is no big deal. Somehow you will find a way to "re purpose" what you messed up. When you are making a design and a piece for a customer, time and materials eat you up.


----------



## Bertha

JGM representing the pro. Maybe I should have said 90%, lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don & Al

Come on guys you do the same thing all the time. Love of helping People is what it is all about and you guys do that too.

I just started woodworking a different way. I have never did wood working before getting hurt. My daughters learned how to Hunt, Fish, go Camping, and hicking.

After my stay in the hospital for 6 months and seeing the heart broken couple is why I am wood working today.

By the way Turning is how I first started woodworking after the hospital and I just love it. I find it hard to buy wood on the internet because you never know what you are getting. Some kind and generous souls have sent me lumber and wood to turn with and it is just so much fun.

It also helped me to learn how to do flat work by cutting and glueing wood together to make some more nice turnings.

If you guys could only see the Vets/Active Duty dependents I have tought to turn. It is an awesome sight to behold seeing someone for the first time come out of their self imposted shell or as a dependent seeing how they can transform a piece of wood into a Pen.

You guys to this everyday by just talking and showing me what you do and what you talk about. You do not know how much I love to learn and do learn from you guys.
Since I have brain damage and do not remember very well I cut topics out here and paste it into a word document to help me remember later.

My hat off to you guys. I will even give you a Hipp Huray Hipp Huray.

Arlin


----------



## donwilwol

3 more restored today. The fulton block got a new turned knob that then split. It was the very end of a scrap I didn't even realize it was glued. So I'll make a new one.

A 408 Sargent. The 400 series of Sargent must have been the economical series. They are only slightly better than the handyman or defiance series.



















The fulton block




























A #102 Block


















No money shots, the paints still a little wet


----------



## ArlinEastman

JGM

I have no brain power anymore on how to do draw ups on computer. I do have a handicapped bench drawen up on a piece of paper, however, I do need something made from sketchup or anyother drawing to help me put it together.

I would love to send anyone my drawing if they would do it for me so I would know how to put it together.
Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don

That is a great looking Sargent plane. I know I have one maybe two. The one is a size 5 1/2 someone gave me. He tuned it up before he gave it to me and it is the sweetest plane I have. Cuts like butter and the weight helps me draw it to me instead of so much pressure holding it down.
Arlin


----------



## JGM0658

I would love to send anyone my drawing if they would do it for me so I would know how to put it together.

Scan it and send it to me, let me see what I can do. I will PM you my e mail address.


----------



## Brit

Al said: "Sometimes plane guys have no one to talk to in real life. Kind of a difficult start-up pub conversation, you know?"

I walked up to a girl in a pub once and asked her what plane she like best. She said a Stealth Bomber. Shame really because she had nice handles.


----------



## donwilwol

I walked up to a girl in a pub once and asked her what plane she like best. She said a Stealth Bomber. Shame really because she had nice handles.

Says the man who married the girl with the plane in her basement


----------



## Brit

Different girl, different pub Don. )


----------



## thedude50

I never thought I would Agree with Jgm on anything but for once I do I have to agree I can bypass the prototype stage on most case work and I did on my bench builds because there was a great sketch up drawing. Although I am not as fluent with sketch up as I would like to be. I have a close friend who is a god in that program and in auto cad as well. I can make lots of good squares but I am now learning to dovetail in sketch-up as well. I have to agree that once you master Sketch up you can save a lot of time in the design process without making prototypes. However I will still make my miniatures because you make those to display wood to the customer. and they make a great sales tool. Also I can rescale a sketch up drawing to 25% or smaller to give me a cut list for the miniature as well as for the real project. That is a huge benefit of Sketch up is the cut list. The more I use it the more I like it.


----------



## Bertha

^lololol. Andy, I like to nudge guys in pubs and whisper, "you wanna go push against some wood, make some shavings, mate?". I've been beaten senseless 9/10 times but that 1/10 is a friend forever
.
Don is on a Bandit-roll. I love that you mix it up, paint or patina; whatever suits the project. People considering sandblasters take note of Don's hijinks. I'm visually freeing up space for a blast cabinet. Doesn't have to be bigger than a 608, right
.
Arlin, there's a whole lot to be said about turning. I've seen a lot of guys get a lathe and never turn back. When I got my mini, I went on a bender, pens and the like. Now, I view it as 1) a thing to make round stuff for other stuff and 2) a thing to whip out presents. Nothing else in woodworking allows you to start and finish a project in a single setting; I'm talking from rough to giftwrap. I totally understand the lathe guys, but it didn't bite me the way it bit them. However, grab a piece in the chuck, spin it, advance a drillbit from the tail, no doubt about center; something I struggle with on my cheap-a$$ drill press.


----------



## ArlinEastman

JGM

Already done buddy. Thank You.
Arlin


----------



## JGM0658

I walked up to a girl in a pub once and asked her what plane she like best. She said a Stealth Bomber. Shame really because she had nice handles.

Though to go down in flames. huh?


----------



## racerglen

Al, the lathe thoughts ring true for me as well.
A co worker had seen some door stops I'd turned for our friggin' auto closer doors
that some times just NEED to be wide open. She said that was what she needed for a
couple of doors at her town house..next moring she had them, spaltetd maple with a shelac 
finish. Quick n' dirty done.

(And..second in our season finale at the races, 1st round won by 5 thousands of a second, lost out in the final 
by 2 hundreths when Ms. didn't miss a beat all day decided to go flat in the final hundred feet..had him covered DAMN IT..2013 ? )


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

Was it the (Bird & Hand) outside Mildenhall?

Arlin


----------



## JGM0658

Got it Arlen, I will work on it this week. Have some questions I will PM to you.


----------



## terryR

Arlin, you seem like a good man! Doing good things to help others, too. And, yes, both of those woods from earlier are hard to work…

Don…jeez…THREE more today. Yeah, Al, we all want sand blasters now that yoda has shown us the way!

...offer accepted!!! Sargent 708 headed to Alabama…from who? paincorp…uh oh…









.


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, nice……

You're headed into dangerous territory.


----------



## Bertha

Ouch, I don't want to start with the Sargents. I've got enough troubles as it is


----------



## chrisstef

sargents = speedball

ya know what would make this even better….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Terry

That looks like an easy using plane. Oyah


----------



## Bertha

lolol, Stef. Prestons would make it better.


----------



## chrisstef

prestons would make it better. kind of like a gold spoon.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I forgot who made the planes I posted before on this post, however, just holding one of them would be a prize.


----------



## Johnnyblot

Jeez it's tomorrow now- I can't keep up!
Just had to agree ( from way back) about "*The Wire*". One of the finest TV shows ever made. Mos' def'. got all of em on DVD. Can't think of one character that wasn't any good. Some i'll never forget- Stringer Bell, Omar, all of them.

My wife's favourite quote from, Reginald 'Bubbles' Cousins (*Bubbs*) is: - "*Johnny is the laziest white man to sit between two shoes*." Classic
Mine is:- "*Tomorrow, man. What kind of dope fiend be talking about tomorrow? Tomorrow ain't ********************. Today, Johnny, today.*

*Dude*- just for yr information, *Alan Peters* died in October 2009. I was on a course with David Charlesworth at the time. David attended the funeral. 
A sad time when woodworking lost* Sam Maloof* & *James Krenov* the same year.

Another quote from Bubbs- *Ain't no shame in holding on to grief . . . as long as you make room for other things too. *

That's why we love the wood!

Cheers
John.


----------



## Mosquito

man you guys have been busy this afternoon…

I made a sticking board, of sorts, to do a little work with my #45…


----------



## donwilwol

A harbor freight clamp holding a great new sticking board to a table clamped to a post on a black top driveway. The only thing missing is a traveling till…....wait, were is the traveling till?

It reminds me of the good old days. Traveling from site to site and thinking were's my X. Oh yea, i used it last night back in the shop … SH!+.

Nice work really. That's some great looking molding. Do you have a project for it or were you practicing? The girlfriends project?


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Don. I left the travel till here at my apartment today. I was only planning on using the #45 today, so I left the till home. I do have this picture from yesterday though… multifunction traveling till. Handle works quite well as a hat hook 









Those pieces are actually going to be the apron on the sewing table. I'm not sure I would do it on my own table, but it's what she wanted… I practiced on some pine I had (after deciding to not use it to practice dovetails a while back).

The remainder of the day was used to chop some mortises. The legs are going to slide into place, and then there will be a diagonal brace that I will run a bolt through into the leg. That way it's easier to move.


----------



## chrisstef

There's somethin to be said for workin outside with hand tools Mos. The weather here was just perfect for bein outside. Love the beaded molding there. How does one go about sharpening the curved irons?


----------



## thedude50

That is truly a sad thing to hear about another master gone. I know he was quite old when Rob did the video on him. I just watched it again today after we talked about making prototypes. I know Rob Studied under him so time has flown by. I wonder if Rob Went to the funeral. That would be a long flight.


----------



## mochoa

Wow this has been a busy Sunday.

Tech, nice cabinets, your inspiring me to go make me some. I bought the Tom Clark book on quick shop cabinets so I need to put what I've learned to use.

I've told you before, I think your bench solution is awesome.

Terry, amazing spoons and really nice finish.

Andy, great picks, amazing the detail they could put in oak, that's not easy.

Brit Boxmaker, haven't seen you in a while. Welcome back.

JGM, regarding the myth about bandsaws, your crushing my dreams man, like I just found out the tooth fairy isn't real. I had hoped of one day getting my band saw cutting like Mike Fortune's article on FWW….

Andy, LOL, nice handles, I hadn't heard that one. Don, good memory, what did Andy's wife have, a complete combination plane?

Mos, sweet 45. I bet working outside is sweet, Fall weather starting to kick in here in Atlanta. It was in the 80's today.

Here was my Sunday:


----------



## JGM0658

Sorry Mauricio, but look at it this way, now you can quit chasing the impossible (like I did for years, yeah I bought the $100 band saw, I tuned the mechanics so that I could put a fence and make a straight cut without drift, etc, etc. Always had to go back to the planes and scrapers to make it look great.) and concentrate on doing it right…


----------



## Mosquito

Nice dovetails Mauricio. Tool well?

Yeah, the weather was really nice these past few days 60's and 70's, which is good working weather 

I was in Atlanta for a few days of client on-site meetings. This was in December, and it was gorgeous! A coworker and I were wearing short sleeve polo's (golf shirt in my case) and we thought it was great (much more comfortable than the 0-10 degrees we left behind in MN… ). Anyway, long story short, we left where we ate lunch when it was low 60's and everyone had parkas and sweaters, and giving is "you're crazy" looks… So I chuckle every time I hear things like "80" and "nice" in the same sentence lol I don't handle heat well at all. I'd take -10 for a week before I'd take 90 for 2 days… 
-

Chris, I love working outside, and much prefer it over inside, provided weather agrees with my intentions… For sharpening, I flatten the back as one normally would, and sharpen the flats of the bevel the same way as usual. Then I use wooden dowel with sand paper wrapped around it to get the round bevel. I think I picked that up somewhere on this site, so I won't take claim for it.


----------



## mochoa

JGM, thanks, you've probably saved me some money trying to hot rod my bandsaw.

Mos, this is nothing, I grew up in New Orleans, summers are up near 100 degrees and 100% humidity every day. Amazing when we were kids we would be out all day playing, riding bikes, skateboarding, and we didnt think much of it. That would kill me now.

Yeah, that was my tool well/end caps, we're getting there.


----------



## LukieB

Didn't wanna hijack the thread with all these pictures, but I did want to share this with you guys. I took pictures along the way today of my tote horn repair job. http://lumberjocks.com/LukieB/blog/32001


----------



## waho6o9

Nice dowel alignment idea on your fine tote repair job Lucas! 
The repair blends in nicely grain wise as well.


----------



## Bertha

Gorgeous molding!


----------



## terryR

Lucas, great tote repair…I'll have to remember that dowel placement trick, too.

Mauricio, nice dovetails…can you teach me? I'll mow your yard for payment. 

Mos, love your work! That is going to be a sweet table…And THANKS for the photo of your 45 making pretties! Now, I can show the wife why I need so many different planes…And I bet she loves your moulding enough to let me search for another plane!!! THAT is what friends are for!


----------



## Dcase

wow you guys were busy on here these past few days… There is to much to even comment on everything..

I will just share this link… Someone needs to buy this and make a body for it…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAYBE-THE-LARGEST-PLANE-BLADE-IN-THE-WORLD-5-X9-X3-16-NO-TAPER-/140843293535?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20caea1b5f


----------



## Bertha

^MAYBE THE LARGEST PLANE BLADE IN THE WORLD 5"X9"X3/16" NO TAPER
.
My goodness. $190, though.


----------



## donwilwol

its cool, just no wheres near $190 cool.


----------



## Dcase

Imagine the time and effort it would take to lap the back of that iron.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Who wants to push whatever monstrosity would hold it?


----------



## Mosquito

wow, that is one large blade… and yeah… $190… who wants to pool resources! 
-

Thank you, and you're welcome Terry ;-) I can't remember why I got the #45 in the first place, but I've used it quite a bit for rabbets and dado's mostly, but the half rounds are kind of fun too. I've thought about getting a couple of blanks or spare straight cutters, and making some more quarter rounds. I've got one, I think. It's not about what you "need" it's about what you can convince is needed ;-)

-
Smitty, you have a good point there…


----------



## donwilwol

i think some floor planes had large blades like that. They had a handle in the front and in the back for two men to operate.


----------



## chrisstef

That iron is hugenormous .. id get in a 3 point stance and football sled that pig. Stay low!

FYI - returning to work after 2 weeks off sucks.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, cool truck!! I almost missed it.


----------



## donwilwol

FYI - returning to work after 2 days off sucks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Working sucks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd rather be in the shop, rubbin' dirt on stuff.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd rather be in the shop, rubbin' dirt on stuff.

Instead of having the dirt rubbed on me!!


----------



## LukieB

Chris, yeah…but taking two weeks off to be with your new arrival kicks ass though. Congratulations by the way. Boy or girl? We have a new arrival at my house too…..Wifey didn't like the Idea of calling him Stanley, as someone here suggested awhile back. We settled on Quinton, I'll spare you guys the pictures…..I know all new babies pretty much look the same….even if I think he's cuter than the rest.


----------



## LukieB

U sure that's dirt?


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed it did kick ass, i got to see a lot of stuff for the first time. Like a newborn taking a wizz on his own head, stepping in his own pile of turd, and farting some of the amazing farts know to man. Its a little boy, Nathan James … or Babystef, which ever you prefer . Born on 8/27.

Congrats to you Lukie, nice try on Stanley. Kemba Walker Stef didnt hold much ground either with my wife.


----------



## Dcase

My youngest son has the middle name Stanley.


----------



## chrisstef

^ Thats boss.


----------



## mochoa

Terry, I hate cutting the grass so that's a deal. Common over. Thanks.

Don, thanks, I cranked it out in about an hour on the bandsaw, got my son to help with design, applying glue and smoothing the curves a little.

Chris those are fun time, you'll get used to covering that thing up when your changing him. What gets me is how they can stick their heel in their but when your trying to clean them ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

A monday morning pick-me-up post


----------



## mochoa

Sweeeeeeettttt!


----------



## LukieB

Chris, Newborn taking a whizz on his own head, LOL I have seen that 3 times in the last month. Sad and funny all at the same time.

Dan, that is indeed "boss" or maybe "the dogs bollocks"

Don, That is is pick me up, kind of… Those shavings make me wanna 112 real bad, slippery slope and what not. What's the one on the left?


----------



## chrisstef

Now thats whats good on a monday. Thanks Don.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, that 112 is the dog's bullocks for sure… And see'uns you're a friend and all, I'm gonna let you send me that old thing for disposal at no cost to you. You don't want your shop cluttered with dupes, do you? That Veritas tool is much nicer, and I don't want you embarrased when vistors come by.


----------



## Bertha

I love the stamped knob.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, if I sent you all my dup's, we;d need a very large pickup truck with a trailer.

The one on the left is this one http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,310&p=48431


----------



## donwilwol

in case you missed it, its worth a look, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/41448#reply-494695


----------



## Bertha

.
what point are they trying to make there, lol?
The 112 all day, man.


----------



## Dcase

Don, those scraper planes look sweet. The shavings look even better… I am with Al, I like the stamped knob. I have never seen that before.


----------



## 33706

Quickie question, you guys: did Keen Kutter make transitionals? I got this #22-size plane, figured it was a Union, but the cutter is marked Keen Kutter. So is this a KK transitional, or a Brand-X with a KK cutter?


*Thanks!*


----------



## terryR

Smitty, if I sent you all my dup's, we;d need a very large pickup truck with a trailer.

Don, just let me know when and I'll be there to help! I apologize in advance if a few end up missing en route…

...love the old guy with the old shop…thanks for posting the link…


----------



## Dcase

Poopiekat, Yes, Keen Kutter made trans planes. The lateral adjustment is the same one thats on my KK planes so I would say your have yourself a Keen Kutter there.


----------



## Dcase

^ Also, it looks like your KK Trans plane has the extra thick iron and breaker. I am a big fan of these irons as I have found them to hold an edge a lot longer then the vintage Stanley irons.


----------



## 33706

Thanks, Dan! That's good news! Looks like somebody sanded off the front stamp, if there was one…otherwise I might have known what it was. Glad to hear the hardware is extra thick, this plane sat on a table for hours, and the vendor had a 'thank heavens, somebody's interested' look on her face. It was $22!!


----------



## Mosquito

I can't remember if the 112 I looked at in an antique shop a little while back had that or not… is that an original thing? I agree that I like it.


----------



## ksSlim

Don't look at the new Lee Valley catalog. Its at least 35% planes, blades and chisels.


----------



## Dcase

KsSlim, I spent a good 2 hours going through the Lee Valley catalog when I got it last week. I am really curious how well their new irons really hold an edge. They are saying they hold their edge twice as long as A2 steel.

It was not clear if you could order replacement irons made of the new steel that would fit the old planes though.

They have a new set of chisels made from the new steel as well. I will be watching for reviews. I would like to see how they compare with the A2 irons and chisels.


----------



## ksSlim

The folks @ pop wood reviewed the plane blades. According to those folks, they hold an edge almost twice as long as AO, and longer than A2. More effort to hone as they are about RC60-62.
I wonder if they are more prone to micro-chips when powering thru knots.


----------



## thedude50

Poopie I have a Keen Kutter tranny Plane I promised to Dan and one day Ill ship it to him It clearly is stamped KK on the sole though


----------



## thedude50

I wonder how long its going to take them to ship My catalog to California. I cant believe you have had yours for a week and I still haven't seen mine that sucks big time.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't have mine yet either so its not a California thing. I hope my wife didn't hide it on me!!


----------



## Mosquito

I bet I could send you mine before you get one from them 

Also, I know it's not quite the same, but the catalogs are also listed online


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Either I don't have mine yet, or my wife threw it away at the Post Office to keep it from me…


----------



## LukieB

Man, I was thinking the same thing about my wifey, she probably sees it and goes "I'll take care of this"


----------



## donwilwol

you asked for it. I'll post a blog on LJ when I have time

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/09/10/turning-a-hand-plane-knob/


----------



## mochoa

Great Blog Don, I learned a few things reading it. Thanks!


----------



## terryR

Thanks for that blog, Don! I was dying to ask ya how…your photos answered 100 of my questions…

...I'm already starting to feel 'lathe addiction' and haven't even picked one out yet…


----------



## bandit571

Not all my rust hunt produces handplanes…









Though I do clean these sort of things up, just like they were..









Model # 1221? Anybody? Also found an old friend from my High School Industrial Arts Class…









And one of my late Dad's ratchets, as well..









Along with a #110 plane base to fix up another #110, and a couple power tools, not to bad a weekend?

Turned that hammer in class, on their metal working lathe. Might have been a Rockwell, since the factory was just about 12 miles up the road. Square was also my Dad's. It was just sitting around, rusting away (like me) so a clean-up/restore was needed. Ratchet is going to work.

Note: Squares do not make shavings. I may have found a plane iron adjustor tool, though….


----------



## Bertha

I love that ball peen, Bandit. I have the same jointed socket wrench!
.
Is it acceptable to call transitional planes trannies? 
.
If so, I love trannies.


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, I have a ball peen that looks just like that.

Lee Valley Catalog showed up in today mail. ohh la la


----------



## LukieB

If so, I love trannies
Yeah, you've made it clear you don't discriminate, LOL


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don

That is just not nice,  having two scrapers like that #112. 

I know I love my #12 because I can pull it towards me with both handles. How long is the #112 about the size of a #4?

Arlin


----------



## donwilwol

#112 Scraper plane, 9"L, 3"W (2 7/8", 1925 on), 4lbs, 1885-1944.


----------



## thedude50

don did you have to cut a nob in half to get that good of a tracing for the guides you made or did you use a profile guage


----------



## donwilwol

I traced a regular knob (the one I'm copying if I don't already have a profile) cut it with the bandsaw and touch it up as needed with the spindle sander. I've never had to cut one in half and I don't have a profile gauge. I was actually thinking today I should get one.


----------



## chrisstef

We can call em trannies if we can call the full wood bodied woodies.

I want a good woody.


----------



## bhog

I always have a good woody.Strong diamond cutter type.Shavings no prob on ironwood end grain.

Pretty good spot to get caught up eh?I forgot everything I wanted to comment on and had to run with that.


----------



## bandit571

yeah, but don't trannies have woodies?

I'm on the "DL", again. Can't breathe very good, getting some fancy stress test later this week. Don't even ask about stairs….


----------



## TechRedneck

Trannies and Woodies..

Any other thread and subject would be suspect. We're still talkin "hand" planes right?


----------



## bandit571

yep, all hand work here….


----------



## chrisstef

Yup bandit they got the best of both worlds. A good hard wood and generally a bit more curvy. I think just a round over would do me good to start my way into this uncharted territory. Or ill just break down and hunt out a 45.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have a question on the 45s

I do know they have something like 18 to 22 blades, however, if I ever get one how hard would it be to make my own blade for it.


----------



## thedude50

well all of us but scott and Al


----------



## thedude50

thanks for the blog don


----------



## ArlinEastman

For me making Knobs all I do is drill a hole and use the same treads and head to put into a special chuck I made for it and turn it. Easy as Pie in the eye. I just use the several samples I have and make them using digital dial caliper. It takes about 10 minutes to turn and sand and then 2 minutes to put on the first treatment and let it dry for a day and them finish the finish


----------



## 33706

*Arlin,* yes you can make your own cutters for the 45. However, there is somebody who makes cutter sets from scratch and sells them on eBay. I've considered buying a set or two because I have a few 45s without their own set of cutters. If you know you'll only be using a few certain widths, you can buy them individually from people on eBay who are breaking up their sets.


----------



## terryR

Hey Arlin, what sort of fancy chuck do you use? glue chuck? jam chuck? would love to see photos…been looking at collet chucks and expanding jaw chucks…whew…money, money! THIS is why I've avoided a lathe for so long…all the extras needed for special projects.

But, Don's methods work for me…I've already got a drill press…

Hey, Don, I've noticed you are shaping totes in groups…any chance you'd like to sell an unfinished knob and tote straight off the router or lathe? I can handle the tedious finishing and fitting…


----------



## donwilwol

terry, send me a pm of what you are looking for.


----------



## Mosquito

hey Dude, were you looking for a 605 1/2? or 605 1/4? Someone's looking to sell a 605 1/2 if that was what you were looking for, and haven't seen this yet http://lumberjocks.com/topics/41481


----------



## mochoa

This Rabbet plane is bad aas:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Skewed-Blade-Rabbet-Plow-Plane-Odd-Ball-/200687786642?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb9ec9a92


----------



## bandit571

Some of us just do one knob at a time. The way my luck usually runs, I have to make two or three at a time, just to get a couple "good' ones…









Yep, just to got a good one or two..









Sometimes they turn out a might big, though..









sometimes a might smaller..









and, sometimes, just about right..









Still learning to make totes, though…









Mostly from Black Walnut, and some Beech I had on hand…


----------



## bandit571

Random Tuesday Photo Shoot:









First try on some Poplar..









second try….









been more shavings, but Gossemer Shavings tend to blow away in an outdoor breeze…


----------



## ArlinEastman

terry

I use a collet chuck with two pieces of wood which the metal thread is sandwiched between the wood and then put into the collet and tightened down. If I need to tighten it all I do is use a screw driver to drive the thread into the collet deeper and same if it is to tight. I also use a wood spacer inbetween the collet and knob


----------



## Mosquito

Hey, I found a video clip by AmericanWoodworker that shows the collection I was talking about last weekend. The one I had found in an antique shop.


----------



## terryR

Mos, awesome place!!! Hide the credit card….

Arlin, thanks…collet chucks look pretty handy!

Bandit, nice looking totes and knobs! Better than Any I've made!!!  And your shavings look great!


----------



## thedude50

thanks for the heads up I am actually only now needing a 605 1/4 to complete my flat top collection all users and soon they will all have cocobolo totes and nobs some do already and i want to finish the set this way


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey *bandit*... show us some of the shavings from the new HS Scrub plane!

*Dude*... Post some photos of that flat top collection, will ya!

*Mosquito*... Can you pop by that antique shop and get those planes for me? I'll send you some cash for the crowbar!


----------



## thedude50

Ill get right on that stumpy


----------



## Mosquito

Yes Terry… when I walked around the corner and saw all that, I felt my wallet shake…

Sure Stympy, it's about a block from the river, so you can have the getaway boat ready ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Per Stumpy's request:









I turned this little handplane from Harbor freight into a









Nasty looking mouthed Scrub Plane…









Does a nice job on Beech, too









Here is Stumpy's shavings. ( StYmpy??? Doesn't that go with Ren?)


----------



## chrisstef

If ya need a guy Mos .. Im in …

You set it up.








We can hire Al for the muscle.









Don & Bandit to change our identities after our heist. 
http://digilander.libero.it/Bull********************/images/banana/pulp_fiction1.jpg

Lysdexic … youre the cut man. 









No rats ….









Im hungry. Let's get a taco.


----------



## thedude50

this is a state of the family photo the no2 and 4 are getting new totes this week should be cool to see them when they are done still missing the 605 1/4 but i need to get one without getting raped .


----------



## bhog

Out of em all Dude I would take the 604 1/2 and sell the rest…..lol.Its the only one that does it for me.Nice pic .

Wheres everybody at ?I normally have to read 60 posts to get caught up in the evenings.


----------



## ShaneA

Thought I would throw out an old pic of some of the Bedrocks too.


----------



## LukieB

Very cool collections guys, I'm green with envy.


----------



## thedude50

Bhog I hope your kidding I only dusted off the 4 1/2 a day ofr so the rest are dusty but they look as good and soon the new totes will be on them and i know they are killer I sold every thing that was not as nice thats how i built this colection i sold off the lesser planes and kept the best

Shane nice selection I know some of yours were tough choices on which one to keep I know the ones I sold you were nice too keep going one day youll have a full set tooI only need one plane and i am then only looking for better versions of my planes


----------



## thedude50

I watched Rob Cosman on scrapers his technique is miles different than any others I have heard of read or seen I will adopt this method now because his results blow away what i have accepted as good I need a lie Nielsen 112


----------



## thedude50

Man its dead here tonight


----------



## bhog

Nope thats exactly what I would do.Maybe I would keep a 605 too. Have you thought about using different woods? I would prob use different woods so they dont all match,but as you know Im a little different.The coco looks good.


----------



## chrisstef

A little different bhog, just a little? Ya know what burns my ass (besides the stuff i got antibiotics for) ... When someone gets you up early for a 700 meeting and doesnt show up until 730. Might as well spit in my coffee.

Happy hump day fellas.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My favorite tool lately is a paint shaker. I can shake four rattle cans at a time, and use them to mark soccer fields. All the rain, I've been doing Alot of marking this season.










Okay, back on topic.


----------



## carguy460

Can anyone tell me why they call it a "frog"? My wife asked me about that, though she called it a toad…regardless, I have no idea!


----------



## bandit571

Long time ago, soldiers would carry their "edged weapons" in a holder on their belt. Holder was known as a Frog, due to the way it bulged out made it look like a frog. Anything that would also hold edge "tools" became known as a frog.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I have never heard that before. If that is indeed true then I have learned something new today.


----------



## bandit571

Look up " Bayonet frog". Sometimes a sword was also held in the same "frog".


----------



## carguy460

Thanks bandit…I had no idea!


----------



## thedude50

wow it has been dead here all day yesterday and even slower today


----------



## Mosquito

I have something to share… though it's not plane related, at least not anymore… 
Got 6/8 of the tenons cut for the table


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, looks great!!


----------



## mochoa

sweet table Mos. Coming along nicely.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're bringing that table together at top speed. You're a beast Mos. 

Looks superb!


----------



## JayT

Looking good, Mos.

What do you mean, not plane related? Isn't that your travelling till in the background of the picture? Close enough for me.


----------



## LukieB

I am on the parts hunt again….looking for a lever cap for a #3. Sweethert era, with the key-hole, and stanley written on it. Anybody got one of these laying around?? It's for my type 15 collection, so I'm insistent that it be era correct. Yeah, I know I'm crazy…..anybody got one let me know.

*Mos*, the sewing table is indeed looking great and coming along nicely!


----------



## Mosquito

That's good enough for me too Jay!

Thanks everyone  I've been happy with the progress so far.
-

Luckie, yesterday I contacted the guy I met at the antique dealer over labor day weekend. I asked if he also had/would sell parts. If he responds I'll see if he's got one.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty,

The picture is a little blurry but I could swear that's a Stanley SW badge on that paint shaker.

Paint can shaker of your deams thread?


----------



## bandit571

maybe he "Borrowed " the shaker from a Sherman Williams store? Or, since the logo is a diamond shape, maybe it came from a certain St Louie hardware store that sold Diamond Edge Tools…..


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, were in heck did you pick up a paint shaker?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hah! Nope, Miller Paint Mixer (?) is what the tag reads… Got it for $35 at an auction of a long-closed hardware store about four years ago. Always wanted a paint shaker.  It's probably the most talked about 'tool' in the shop building, and I love it.


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Mos*- The legs are looking sexy- I hope yr missus appreciates em. Is that timber Poplar. I'm sure [almost] that we usually call it tulip wood here in the UK?

*Bandit*- thanks for the frog explanation. I always thought that it was a frog cos when it sits there it looks like a frog with its tongue stuck out?

*Don*- thanks for the handle & knob blog. Any chance of posting the diameter and height of a 'Low knob'. I fancy making one sometime for one of my rebuilds!

Cheers
John


----------



## Brit

You're right Johnny, poplar is tulipwood in the UK. God knows why!


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks John, it is all poplar. I always heard Roy Underhill call it Tulip Poplar, so I would imagine you would be correct, that it's the same thing


----------



## chrisstef

Its because the little flowers / leaves that grow on top of the tree look like tulips. Ive got 3 poplars in my yard well over 80' tall and dead straight without branches until about 40'.

BTW - No Tarantino fans here?


----------



## bandit571

More "Tulip wood?"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There is a tulip tree that's different from a tulip polar…


----------



## mochoa

Poplar is like weeds around my house, there everywhere.


----------



## ksSlim

Genus poplar also includes aspen and cottonwood. Tulip poplar is actually *Liriodendron tulipifera * not actually a poplar.


----------



## mochoa

Questions for the esteemed panel:

What kind of plow/plough plane do you have/like that's not crazy expensive. (that's for those of you who had to buy one, not like Andy who's wife came with one ;-))

And…

What kind of Fillister/Rabbet/Rebate planes do you guys have/like. I have a Craftsman #78 and it leaves a lot to be desired. Veritas is too expensive for me right now. I've read where Schwarz used to like wooden ones with skewed cutters, they seem like they would be a solid choice. Anybody have a wooden one they like?


----------



## bandit571

One COULD take an old block, or an old #4 and make them into rebate planes, ala Stumpy.


----------



## chrisstef

I think Mads did a blog on making one as well.


----------



## mochoa

Mads made a low angle shoulder plane, I've got a stanley 92 for that. I'm thinking of something witha fence and skewed iron.

I've made a 1/4 grooving plane with a chisle but the fence is not adjustable.


----------



## chrisstef

ahh i do believe you are correct and well up to date with your surroundings young padwan warrior.


----------



## Johnnyblot

Call it '*Tulip Wood*'- everybody will want some? 

Cheers
John


----------



## Mosquito

Mauricio, I use my #45 for most things like that. I've picked up 3 wooden rabbet planes with skewed irons. One of them has a fence, the other two do not. I prefer my #45, but I have to admit that I've only sharpened and used one of the rabbet planes. I've been meaning to sharpen up the other two, just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## mochoa

I like those, you can actually use those to cut rabbets too by using your fingers as a fence. Have you tried that. I need to get one to play with.


----------



## Mosquito

I have tried Mauricio… I failed… lol I couldn't quite get it started, but I'm sure once I did I'd be ok


----------



## Johnnyblot

This is why I recently bought a *Record 044* Plough Plane. I'm glad I held out for some time till a good 'un came along, with all it's blades.



















I thought I'd use this old *Record 043* for making grooves in drawer sides-



















And this *Record 778* for Rebates / rabbits & Hares lol. Cheap-as-chips cos it's lost its' nose?



















All these planes can be picked up for very little money- on Ebay or in the Wild, which makes them very useful!

Cheers
John


----------



## Brit

I use the wife's 044 (same as Johns with all the trimmings), a 043 which set for drawer grooves and a 78 for rebates.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Guys. Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I like my #78 alot for rabbets, have a #50 with irons I'm looking to try when rods come in, I've ploughed with the #45 and it does reall well too. And I like the mass of the #45. Haven't gotten to play with the #278 much, so the jury is out on that one.


----------



## Dcase

Dude- Here is another #804 V&B plane on ebay ending in a couple hours… Its already going for more then what you paid for that one I posted a couple weeks back…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Nice-Lincoln-804-Plane-/261093246162?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cca5ec4d2


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for the ideas guys, I'll have to cruise ebay to see what I can find.


----------



## mochoa

I like how the Record 778 has to fence posts, to bad they are not very common over here.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio I probably have an extra #78. If your interested I'll check.

I've been busy with work, so probably missed a bunch today. Between before work and a few times when I needed some serous stress relief, I managed to get a #4 restored(started it yesterday). I'll post some pic's in the before and after thread in a little while.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy Cr&p, That's Friggin' Awesome, Don!


----------



## Brit

Totally agree with Smitty. I don't think I'm going to bother restoring my planes, I'll just chuck them all in a box and ship them to Don. They'll probably be back in my hands inside a week. )


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Jeez Don*- your wife is a bigger Saint than mine! Tell her me & the Boys said so!

*Andy *said- I use the wife's 044 (same as Johns with all the trimmings), a 043 which set for drawer grooves and a 78 for rebates.…. *Snap*!

There seems to be a lot of fine women behind us lucky lads! God luv 'em!

Cheers
John


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a chance to buy a B Plane (Birmingham) #4 in really decent shape. Does anybody have an idea of what it may be worth?

And I've been think how cool it would be to have a set of Bailey smoothers, 1 of every type, so I thought I'd see how close I was. These are all #3s or #4s, Type, 7,8,9,11,12,16,17,20,21.


----------



## thedude50

mauricio i have a few 45s for sale and a 46 too it has a skewed blade I thinks its cooler than a 45 because they are harder to find cutters for this one has 9 cutters I also have a killer German rebate plane i am not selling but it works great just like all my German planes i need a jointer German plane and i am done with that set too ,.
=

Dan i tried but someone bid it up pretty high they are good planes imho


----------



## thedude50

restored the no4 so bhog will want another bedrock


















love that Cosman Blade action


----------



## donwilwol

Head over http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35888#reply-495675 I posted a few catch up projects.


----------



## bhog

Chrisstef just a lil.

Don awesome.

Dude nice plane sir.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is on the DL right now, off work since sunday. Can't seem to breathe very good. Will have a "Stress test tomorrow morning, and a heart echogram, as well. Maybe I'm breathing too much rust??? Nah, no fun that way. Not much to restore right now, anyway. Maybe in a few weeks, eh?

just saw a Union #4G sell on the bay, didn't know mine was worth that much….


----------



## terryR

Dude, that's a nice looking flat top! Wow, that blade looks thick…sweet shavings.

Don, you are out of control with that sandblaster! That's a great restore…and nice set of smoothers, too.

Love the discussion on joinery and shaper planes…been dying to ask questions…thanks, Mauricio for getting the guys going. They mostly intimidate me since all I can see are potential missing pieces when purchased from feeBay. And a pretty set in the box…never used…cost mucho dinero!

Carry on…more, please…


----------



## ArlinEastman

I just contacted The Dude and he said he will be sending me my 602 tomarrow. When I get it I will take pictures of it for everyone


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Arlin, that has to be the most anticipated #602 shipment I've ever seen. Hope it's everything and more of what you expect!


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have been waiting for alittle more then a week for him to ship but he is having problems with somthing. So yes I am really excited and can not wait to use it or even look at it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It was Hienz Ketchup, right? AN-TIC-I-P-A-A-TION, is makin' me wait…. 

I can hear Carly Simon singing it now.


----------



## donwilwol

For Johnny


----------



## ArlinEastman

That is funny lol


----------



## donwilwol

yea baby!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

The 602 is not as hot as my wife of 29 years.


----------



## Johnnyblot

Cheers Don. Just what I needed


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And Al probably thinks that song was about him…


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not sure what makes it worth $3300 but it is darn sweet

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crisp-STANLEY-NO-164-Low-Angle-Smooth-Plane-/330793043354?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d04cd459a#ht_4825wt_1393


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

THAT is a collector's tool for sure. Oh, man. That's beautiful…


----------



## Mosquito

Don, what makes it $3300 is because it's 2lshark…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Who is 2lshark?

With the sticker too.


----------



## Mosquito

The eBay seller that has that 164 listed. I've noticed he has a lot of very expensive planes listed all the time. Usually more expensive than what I would expect…


----------



## donwilwol

the guy that want $3300 for that #164.


----------



## LukieB

Hey fellas, can I borrow 3360 Dollars?


----------



## LukieB

2lShark is also http://jimbodetools.com/ His prices are high, but he has some very cool and exotic stuff. My 92 Sweetheart came from Jim.

and my sweetheart 110 
and my sweetheart hammer
and my sweetheart 203


----------



## Mosquito

No Lukie, but you can borrow $60, that brings the amount you need down to an even 3300


----------



## ArlinEastman

2lshark has some pretty nice things. I would love to buy some of his tools.


----------



## donwilwol

Luke, I've verified I don't have a #3 cap unless one that says handyman will do.


----------



## Mosquito

I'd love to be able to afford most of them… I'm not saying he doesn't have nice items, just that I feel most are priced on the high side, that's all


----------



## LukieB

Quite a few of us were dreaming of one the other day, maybe we should all go in on it, a la Bart Simpson, Millhouse, and Martin with Radioactive Man #1. We'll all just share it,

What could go wrong?


----------



## Mosquito

well… I'm distracting myself from 2 type 11 auctions ending shortly… 4 1/2 and 7… don't need them… don't need them…

That would be an interesting idea Lukie, as long as Johny and Brit don't get involved… shipping it around would kill us lol


----------



## LukieB

Sweet Mos, now if I could get 55 more sucke…I mean investors to spot me $60 I'd be there


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, I understand. I am working very very *very* hard to resist another Sargent autoset right now.


----------



## bhog

I didnt realize they were the same ,thanks for posting that lukie.

I wonder how much stuff we snipe from eachother or beat out by a coin.Im on there atleast 15 times a wk,but I think I have only bought 1 or 2 things in the last month. Havent bought a plane in a LONG time.I mostly scope old tools,but my search history could be an lol.


----------



## ShaneA

Dang Luke a quick look through my stash, and I dont have one either. thought I did, but apparently I dont even know what I do and dont have boxed up. Sad, but true.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, I discovered a #7 I didn't know I had. How does *that* happen?


----------



## ShaneA

I did uncover #5 Fulton, who knows what vintage, but had a full sticker on the tote. Darn shame it aint a stanley. I probably picked it up in a lot in my beginning hoarding stages!


----------



## ShaneA

Ha, it happens Don. I have a #7 I have never touched since unwrapping, and then re wrapping…who knows where it is? I need to thin the heard, said it a lot, for a long time….but never started on it : )


----------



## bandit571

I just SOLD a Fulton #5….









Leaves me with two Bailey/ Handyman #5s and a Union #5A. Those three STAY in the shop! Along with the two #6s. Not decided on the KK7, yet, someone in the past had "bobtailed" down to 19-3/8" long. Balance is all wrong now, nose heavy.


----------



## LukieB

*Mos*, I thought you already had a Type-11 4-1/2?,

*Bandit* What did you get out of your Fulton 5? I also have one laying around here I'd like to get rid of.


----------



## donwilwol

well bobtail the nose!!


----------



## donwilwol

i would have used a flashlight, but to each there own.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Stanley-Rule-Level-Company-129-Fore-Plane-Table-Lamp-/271058109078?pt=Lamps_US&hash=item3f1c528296#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## mochoa

Don, I have a 78, sometimes I like it but most times I think it sucks…

Amazing restore as usual. That one is a looker now.

I have a Record 43 in my watch list but its up to $56 now and 3 days left. Not much hope of getting that one cheap.

The Record 44 looks pretty sweet.

Lance, I'm scarred to ask how much your selling the 45 for, I'm pretty cheap and I know you sell then restored in good condition. I'm more of a do it yourselfer when it comes to plane restoration.

Terry you raise a good point, If I do buy something online I have no way of knowing if I have all the parts, I don't know much about plow planes.

Tell you the truth, a 48 or 49 T&G plane are higher on my list. It seems like I can get one of those for around $50.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, here is a starter #45

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-no-45-Combination-Woodworking-Plane-Forty-Five-/350600610369?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a16cc241


----------



## bandit571

Where?









That would take out those letters out front..









But then, I'd be left with just another #6….









Maybe dan wants a KK?


----------



## Mosquito

Nope Lucas, my #4 1/2 is a type 7. It's ok, the auction ended up quite a bit higher than I was willing to go anyway. That and shipping was $30…


----------



## LukieB

Mos, what are you thinking you wanna pay, It just so happens I just picked up a T-11 4-1/2c locally, cause I thought it was a good price…


----------



## Brit

Don said "I am working very very very hard to resist another Sargent autoset right now".

I think I can say with a high degree of certainty Don, that resistance is futile. )


----------



## Mosquito

In all honesty, I was just hoping the price would stay down since the shipping wasn't listed. I've got a 4 1/2, low knob, so I don't *need* a T-11, but I was hoping that one would stay under $40 before shipping… I ended up winning the T11 #7, which is slightly unfortunate on the #4 1/2, because they said they'd combine shipping. Oh well…

-
Haha, it usually is Andy… I told myself I wouldn't buy duplicates… oops.


----------



## thedude50

It has about 8 cutters I think I paid 109 but the price on 45s has hit the skids Ill sell it for 75 plus freight I can ship it tomorrow with Arlin's 602 I need the cash so its a good deal let me know thanks


----------



## mochoa

Don thanks for the link on the 45. Its in the watch list.

Dude, sounds interesting, what cutters do you have for it?


----------



## mochoa

Does anyone use their 45's for cutting T&G's? Obviously it's not as straightforward to use as a #48 but is it a pain to change cutters and get the T&G's aligned right?


----------



## chrisstef

I know there isnt any college hoops guys here but i just want to say that for the remainder of today i will be in mourning over Jim Calhoun's retirement. Gonna miss ya you South Boston prick. Go Uconn.


----------



## terryR

Ohhh…looky what the mail brought yesterday…A Sargent 708 Auto-Set smoother…and a new battery for my camera…










Don, please lemme know which Auto-Sets you DON'T already own, so I won't bid on those.  Bought another one last night…the 714 Jack version…want that 718 next….$400 wow, what a slippery slope!!!


----------



## chrisstef

wow those auto sets are cool. fight the addiction chris fight the addiction.


----------



## donwilwol

terry, I've only got the 708. I've been eying the 714 as well. I'm not spending $400 for the 722, at least not right now.


----------



## mochoa

The 708 is sweet, I like all the knobs on it.


----------



## terryR

yeah, my 'power tool only' buddy keeps asking, "Why do you need so many planes?"

...so far, my best answer is, "Why do you need so many [disposable] router bits?"...


----------



## racerglen

" I like all the knobs on it." 
Careful Mauricio, you'll get Al EXCITED again..

;-)


----------



## LukieB

Terry, you seem to be progressing down the slope rapidly  You'll have to share a family shot with us pretty soon…


----------



## terryR

Lucas, honestly, I'd be embarrassed to show a family shot at this time…it would really highlight the unfocused initial stage of plane collecting I went through!  But, I've been so busy with fencing this summer, I've been very happy with the no name planes off seeBay with no bids…just so I could clean 'em up for entertainment.

Now…the fence is done…wife owes me big time! And I'm much more focused about which tools I purchase…heck, I'll actually get to use these tools very soon!

Speaking of using tools…

What's the difference in LN and Veritas as far as quality? The prices are obviously different…
.


----------



## Mosquito

I've never used either, but in terms of looks I prefer LN… they look more traditional to me (based very closely, almost exactly, on Stanley designs), and the Veritas are more modern looking. It's mainly the totes on the LV that I think throw me off…

I'd also be interested to see a side-by-side comparison/review of Veritas and LN planes, of similar types


----------



## Dcase

Terry, there is nothing wrong with no name planes. I have a bunch of them and so do others on here…

Mos, I am not a fan of the totes on the LV planes either but I have never used one. I was also no fan of the new Stanley SW tote on the #62 but now that I have it I have learned that the tote is extremely comfortable.


----------



## Dcase

BTW I got my KK8 and a Stanley 27 1/2 in the mail yesterday… The 27 1/2 takes the same size iron as the older type 5 1/2. I will work on getting these cleaned up and sharpened.


----------



## Dcase

I stopped at a local thrift store on my lunch break and found this book there..


















I think it probably dates back to the 50's. Its a school book and its filled with useful information. It covered just about everything on woodworking. It was only a dollar fifty.


----------



## Dcase

Just found this old pic of my shop… This was taken back when I was first setting the shop up.. Before I got into hand tools..









Here is my shop as it looks today…










a little bit of a difference eh?


----------



## Mosquito

Nice find on the book Dan, looks interesting. I'd say your shop looks way better now…


----------



## Dcase

When I seen that old pic of my shop I had forgot all about that cheap little table saw I had. It worked and all but I am so thankful I upgraded to a cast iron top saw. Funny thing is I bought my Delta contractors saw used and paid about 50 dollars more for it then I did the cheaper ryobi contractors saw that was from Home Depot.


----------



## bandit571

After a morning spent in the Hospital, getting worked over, went rust hunting this afternoon. One place was selling a few handsaws, but @ $8 a piece, not me. Went next door to another store, spent a whopping $1!!









16 inches long. Cuts a 7/8" slice per side. Per side? Yep, got two of them…









Yep a corner chisel, a very BIG one. Will need a new handle, though..









Cracked? Well, maybe a bit more than that..









This should be a fun job….


----------



## Mosquito

Ha! Dan, my table saw is whatever saw (circular, jig, or hand) is sitting on my table "workbench"  I think I was close when the Menards store my dad was transferring to had their grand opening sale, while there was an 11% off sale… I was tempted to get a Bosch 4100-09 (with the stand) It was $449 before rebate, and I probably would have paid my dad to buy it for me (for another 10% off). Would have been around $360. I'm not sure if I'm glad I didn't, or sad… or indifferent, perhaps.


----------



## mochoa

Wow what a difference! Your old shop looks like my shop right now. Now it looks like a place you would want to hang out and create, rather than a place for working. The first pic looks so dusty.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Huge improvement Dan. 

Is that a bench hook and shooting board hanging low on the wall under your block planes? And secondly, you did not document your current workbench build?


----------



## Dcase

Mos, if I can offer you any advice on a table saw it would be to get one with a cast iron top. The old Craftsman and Delta contractor style saws with the motor hanging out the back are great saws. They are also always on craigslist around here. You can usually find a good one for between 200-300 dollars or even less if your lucky.

As much as I love my hand tools there is no way I would give up my TS.

Mauricio, my shop has changed a lot over the years and one of my goals has been to make it a place that I can work and not feel dirty. My shop is not always clean but I hate to feel like I am working in a dirty place. I have worked hard to make it as comfortable as possible. Those days when I am sitting at the bench spending hours restoring a plane I like to be comfortable ya know.


----------



## mochoa

Sweet score Bandit.

I have a used Ryobi portable saw with the folding stand. I've got it tuned up pretty well though. It just comes up short when working on large plywood panels.

One day I'll get a big boy saw but it so low on the list, after all the joinery planes and hand saws I want. ;-) Anyway, now that I have a 14" bandsaw the table saw gets used a lot less.

I had a dream of tuning my Bandsaw up super tight like the magazines talk about and getting rid of my table saw. Alas, JGM has crushed that dream. ;-)


----------



## Dcase

Tony, Correct, that is a my shooting board and one of my bench hooks hanging on the wall. I have several other hooks that I have sitting under my bench…

I never did post a project for my current work bench. I was going to but I just never got around to it. I am actually planing on making a new one next year so I may just wait and do that one.


----------



## mochoa

Thats a great ide about hanging the shooting board. I have a place to do that in my shop now. Is the cleat on the shooting board angled to match the french cleat?


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I don't even have a bandsaw in my shop 

There is nothing wrong with the smaller portable table saws, they can work just fine. However once you have a belt driven cast iron top saw with at least 1 1/2 hp you will never want to go back to the direct drive plastic top saw… The only big complaint I had with my little ryobi ts was the fence sucked. I also couldn't fit a dado set on the ryobi saw.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, Actually the shooting board and bench hook are just hanging on a flat cleat. There is no bevel in it at all. They hang up there just fine and have never fallen down.


----------



## mochoa

My Ryobi at least has a metal top (aluminum?). I'll look around for a used one when I get around to upgrading. Why is the motor hanging out the back so good?

I got to get a bandsaw, its the bees knees. Especially for ripping big pieces of wood. I have really only used mine for ripping.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, those are a pair of great pics. Very telling. Regarding not having a dirty shop, hand tools have improved the appearance of your considerably. My shop floor tells a very different story. But, oh well.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, Its not really that the motor hanging out the back is good, its just those saws are belt driven and have a lot more HP then the direct drive portable saws. The belt driven saws don't scream when they start and they run a lot smoother. I am not putting the Ryobi down, it does work but I just think going from that to a belt driven cast iron top saw would be a big improvement. I got my Delta off Craigslist for 150.00 and after owning it for a year I bought a new fence for it that was 200. So I actually paid more for the stupid fence then I did the saw, go figure.

Smitty, The floor is all cleaned up in that 2nd photo. Trust me, my floors are often messy.


----------



## mochoa

In my case planes might make my shop messier but in a good way.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a huge hook, what material are you cutting on that thing?

I look forward to see your new bench come together; one of my favorite things about this site. Getting to see Mauricio's and Scott's benches come together has been awesome. If we can get Scott to taunt Al a little more he might start on his too.


----------



## mochoa

It woudnt be as fun without buddies to share it with. Thanks Tony. I bet Scott is finished with his and he is just holding out on us for some reason.


----------



## Dcase

I really like that bench Mauricio. You don't see many people go with the angled legs so yours is going to be really unique…


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Dan, Yours gets big originalty point as well. I think I will make little trays to sit in my tool well to for chisels and stuff.

I dont know why the more I looked at the splayed legs the more I liked it.

You know Garret Hack has a splayed leg bench, Her is a pic from a workbench book. I saw.


----------



## Dcase

I have seen old work benches with the legs splayed like that, some benches had all 4 legs angled like a saw bench.

I have thought about making a bench the same way you would a saw bench. One to just use for planing and it would be portable.


----------



## Mosquito

I first started liking the splayed leg bench when I saw it on the Woodwright's Shop "French Work Bench" episodes. Then I saw Mauricio's bench build, and I got rather excited… I intend to build one once I've got the space/time/funds available…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm. In the Army, people who walked everywhere were called "Straight-leg". Since i was a part of that group, maybe my bench should be to….









Hmmm, maybe since I also worked as a Forward Observer for the Cannon-cockers, maybe paint them legs RED!

Just "Olde School" Olde Pharte….


----------



## Dcase

I like your bench Bandit. Its rugged and tough looking. It also looks to be about the perfect size.


----------



## mochoa

Dan you havent been hanging out with us at the Work Bench Smack Down thread so you probably havent seen Boatmans portable bench. 

















Its not a bad idea to have two smaller benches instead of one 8' bench. One low one for planing and a higher one for Sawing and Joinery like Jim Toplin has.

Bandit thats a stout looking bench.

Mos do it! I'll have fun watching that build and reminiscing. Keep on the lookout for the wood on CL. I got lucky with the table top I scored for my top. Most of the rest was the red oak stash I had on hand.

I first saw this bench on the Woodright shop but didnt really get excited about the design till I saw these antique versions online. 
















That last one is my main inspiration.


----------



## mochoa

Here some more. I have a whole library of this stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Been working on this big guy for awhile, this afternoon.









Big? Weelll









That is a Stanley #110 beside it. Still need to change that old handle for a new one of Beech. Also need to learn how to sharpen one of these brutes. Afterall, I have some square dog holes to make…

Another look at this $1 chisel…









Would like to get that old "handle" out without tearing it up any more. I need it as a pattern…


----------



## waho6o9

Nice work Bandit.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mauricio

The best plane for T&G is the #48. It cuts both perfect everytime.


----------



## terryR

Mauricio, here is your plow plane…










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-STANLEY-NUMBER-44-MILLERS-PATENT-Plow-Plane-/110936145781?pt=LHDefaultDomain0&hash=item19d44f3f75


----------



## ShaneA

I will agree w/Dan on upgrading the TS to an induction motored contractor saw vs a bench top is a revolutionary difference. Accuracy, power, and noise levels are huge improvements. I have never used a cabinet saw before but if it is half the upgrade of a bench saw to contractor saw…I dream of that day. I love hand tools, but my table saw is critical, cant do without tool.

Mauricio, angled legs are looking good. Angles may be too complicated for me at this point in my woodworkng. So I envy them. When I build my next bench I am going with a shaker style cabinet makers bench w/tons of underneath storage.

Thriftbooks.com for used ww books. Most are $3-4 w/free shipping. Good stuff.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Wow $5400 and I think it might be worth it, just haveing a piece of history and craftsmanship like that.

I did get another stanley #12 1/4 which is pretty rare here in the states. However, it seems that most of the #12 1/4 bought went to Austraila who really liked them the most and bought the most.


----------



## donwilwol

nothing exciting to report.

Terry were are the shavings from that 708. You're killing me here!!

Bandits gone square on us.

$5400 and I think it might be worth it Yep, I don't need a 401k anyhow!!


----------



## thedude50

Mauricio it has a set of cutters and i have most of anlther set I even have one with a full set pm me if you want pics ill need your email address


----------



## mochoa

Terry, that plow plane is quite pimpish.

Arlin, a 48&49 are high on my list. You cant beat the simplicity, no blade changes, just flip the fence. But the more I read about the 45 the more I want it, especially since I also would like to have a plow plane. I just cant find anyone who has cut T&G's with it.

Shane, splayed legs are little bit more complicated for sure but not too bad. Shaker benches look awesome too, especially if you need your bench to double as storage.

My Craftsman 78 behaved today:


----------



## thedude50

which to buy first a shooting board plane or a large shoulder plane I cant decide which one i would need most I am leaning toward the large LN shoulder plane and think that it is the way to go what do you guys think


----------



## thedude50

mauricio I have cut tung and groves with my 45 I found the set up was quick and the plane does a good job Ill look for photos tomorrow of the t&g I think I took Photos of it done I made a few boards to fix an antique wood floor It is almost a 300 year old floor and it got ate buy a beetle


----------



## thedude50

can we talk Hold fasts I recall seeing some with leaves on them and thought they were well made and showy I want to get a couple of sets and think they would be cool who knows where to get them and while were on the topic I need a huge drill bit to drill the holes through the 5 inch top on my bench it will finish over 4 inches so the bit has to be long


----------



## mochoa

Dude, I think it was Scott who got the Holdfast with the leaf and he bought one for Al if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## thedude50

do you know where he got them


----------



## WhoMe

Don, nice before and after shots. If it weren't for you getting rid of that cabinet that is missing the drawer and cleaning up that shop, I probably wouldn't have noticed any difference. Well, except for the nice bench….

So,, what is the object of the canted legs on the benches anyway. If I look at them, it seems like there would be no advantage if the feet on the angled legs do not stick out past the edge of the top. Like the ones where the tops of the legs are towards the center of the top. I can see it where the legs start at the edge of the top and go outward from there. 
Other than that, to me, it just looks like it is more artistic.
BTW, marucio, that is a really nice bench. 
One of these days, a 20th century style bench will grace my garage. Maybe before the next mellinium 

Lance, I bet the ones with the leafs come from Canada… OH, and I bet they are maple leafs at that…

And for a family picture, how many family members are needed to qualify? And do all of them have to be in their sunday best???


----------



## thedude50

isn't THAT A 21CENT1URY BENCH


----------



## thedude50

MY COLLECTION OF BEDROCKS IS NOW COMPLETE. my good friend just scored for me the last one a serviceable 605 1/4 Ill put a cosman blade on it and the rest that they will fit on


----------



## WhoMe

"isn't THAT A 21CENT1URY BENCH"

Yea, well what is a 100 years…...

Congrats on your Bedrock collection. I bet that is REALLY IMPRESSIVE to see..


----------



## thedude50

scroll back a couple of days i posted the photo minus the last one that has not arrived as of yet


----------



## terryR

Mauricio, yeah that #44 Millers Patent is a bit over the top! LOL. The combo planes sure look like a lot of fettlimg between each project? Is it quicker to have dedicated planes for T&G, dado, shoulder? And, man, the woodies sure look cheaper and easier to build!

Don, I'm restoring a stanley4 now with so many frustrations, if I put it down…I won't pick it up again! Should be done by the weekend…AND I was planning to wait for the 714 to arrive for a dirty group shot with the 708…then a restored group shot. kinda lame excuse?

I finally got all the pieces needed to attempt scary sharp…gonna try some granite tiles for backing. IF I can put a sweet edge on this No4 iron, I'll be pumped over giving the sargents a new life! Probably NOT as daily users, certainly for special occasions…


----------



## racerglen

After a hard day's work the Veritas twins decided to have a nap..


















They've been working hard to TRY and make some of the dang bix box pine flat n' square for a shadow box to match (good luck ) what the daughter n' law built..but bigger and with a back to hold antique kitchen stuff from an aunt..









Hmm, a shavings cone, 5 gallon size.


----------



## lysdexic

Galena Alaska.

I bought two. When one was damaged in transit I emailed the blacksmith asking how to fix it. He promptly responded and sent me another. That was kind of silly because the other was easy to repair.

I don't need 3 so obviously, I gave the damaged, crappy one to AL.

Pics from PW…...


----------



## donwilwol

Talking hold downs. Here is where mine came from.
No leaves!

Terry, I can't believe you got a 714 before me. I bid on one yesterday, but it never got to the reserve. I bid higher than the final bid, so I emailed the seller and asked what the reserve was. I hate reserves, and apparently so do a lot of people.

And its funny you're working on a frustrating #4. Me too, but I'm the same way. Its going to be my type 5 with Character!


















Don't ask me what the hole is for. I can only figure someone thought it would help hold the broken tote, and soon found out he was an idiot.

Glen, nice shavings. Maybe you can sell them as a "Bucket of shaves".


----------



## chrisstef

pretty handsome holdfasts there Scott. Nice black and white pics too, gettin all fancy on us.


----------



## racerglen

Don maybe I should add some purple heart, or ah, cherry on top !
;-)

I think I now have Veritas elbow..


----------



## donwilwol

sweet …. cherry on top, i like it!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Friday pic: Two Craftsman planes and a Stanley #11…


----------



## terryR

Glen, nice bucket o shavings! good luck with that pine…I know a really good way to get rid of shavings in that quantity. Drive over to your local Tractor Supply, hang out in the parking lot, and sell 'em to my wife when she shows up! Our guineas love the pine shavings…and we buy them by the 50 pound bag. ;-)

Oooohhhhh…love the maple leave holdfasts…classy.

Don, funny we are both working old no4's…mine was lovely…all fresh black paint…all rust underneath the paint! Evaporust doesn't help much there…Hey, buddy, how much would you charge to sandblast a plane to bare metal? Heck, shipping would ruin any good price…gotta break down and get a 'blaster!!

Edit: Smitty what is that low angle plane in the foreground of the photo?
.
Anybody know why EVERY plane I buy off feeBay arrives with the iron sticking out from the sole? Maybe they were already tuned and I just never knew it…
.


----------



## donwilwol

i'd be glad to sandblast it for you, but like you said, shipping both ways puts you half way to the blaster. And think of the fun you can have. More than half way if you buy the cheaper one. I blasted a lot of planes with the $20 gun.


----------



## carguy460

lysdexic - are those holdfasts the ones made by Phil Koontz? I read a Schwarz article awhile back about the Koontz holdfasts and thought they looked pretty darn sweet. Now Al will be upset that I mentioned the Schwarz on his thread…


----------



## mochoa

Terry, I have a bid in on a couple of wooden T&G planes, I've never tried them but I read somewhere that they are pretty easy to use.

Hey I may start selling my shavings, what kind of wood makes good guineas pig and hamster bedding? I know there are some woods that are not good for them.

Nice holdfasts Scott. When are we going to see the bench finale?


----------



## bandit571

Doctor visit today. Then, MAYBE i'll work on that little chisel a bit.

Thinking of getting rid of the KK7. Looking at a couple more #6 right now…..


----------



## terryR

Mauricio, my wife is the expert on the bad sort of wood shavings…but I'm guessing any white wood with little smell is OK…good luck to ya! Looking forward to you teaching me how to use t&g woodie!

Don, it's hard for me to buy cheap tools…when I start shopping for blasters online, I always end up looking at the guys that have built in dust extraction and any bells and whistles…cannot help it…some sort of tool disease.
.


----------



## lysdexic

The pictures above are from the Popular Woodworking article.

Mauricio, no woodworking for me these days. So, no secret reveal forthcoming.


----------



## mochoa

Dang, whats left the finish?


----------



## Dcase

Dude, I would get a large shoulder plane before I got a Shooting board plane. The reason would mostly be the price difference. Also you can shoot with just about any plane but you cant really use any other plane for a shoulder plane.

Shane, My dad has a 3hp Delta Unisaw that I have used a lot and its def an upgrade from my Delta CS but its not like a night and day difference. The nice things about the Unisaw is it has a larger table and the fence he has goes to like 70 inches or something like that. My fence maxes out at 38in I think. The cabinet saw is much more suited for working with full sheets of plywood. However you can get after market fences for a CS and build your own extension tables and such so that it can do basically the same thing. The 3hp power of the unisaw is nice but I cant say its anything I need. I have only bogged down the motor on my 1 1/2hp saw a few times and I have only had the blade stop once. To be honest though, I feel a bit safer knowing that I can physically hold the board down and stop the blade on my saw if needed, on the unisaw there is no stopping that blade.

Mauricio, thanks for posting those bench pictures…. This picture you posted shows exactly the type of bench I want to build next, basically a taller saw bench for planing









I want a bench like this so I can bring it outside in my yard or driveway and work outside when its nice. I also want to work outside when I am doing a lot of scrub plane work. It would be so nice not to mess up my whole shop with scrub shavings. By doing outside I could just let them blow away. LOL


----------



## mochoa

haha, glad to help Dan! I think Youd probably want to make the front legs vertical though. The ones in that pic seem like they would get in the way.


----------



## mochoa

Here is the link with a couple of more pictures of that bench.
http://gregdmiller.blogspot.com/2009_10_01_archive.html


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, that bench has intrigued me since it was posted before as well. It prompted me to share this following photo. I built this pair of saw horses well over 25 years ago. Everybody laughed at me because they are so heavy. As you can see, they have served as everything from a welding bench to scaffolding to regular saw horses. I have literately set pallets of lumber on them with a fork lift.










I'm not sure why I was motivated to show these, maybe the weeks work stress has finally gotten to me.

Smitty, I'd love to try that #11. You may (and I'll emphasize may) not have the biggest collection, but you've certainly have one of the most intriguing. I say may, because you seem to pop in something we've never seen before, like a paint shaker.


----------



## Mosquito

I wanted to build one like that Dan, or like the folding one 
(this one)









For reasons of portability. But then I thought, if the guy for the folding one said he had to hold the far side down with his foot while planing… well that's no different than when I use my workmate. So I figured skip it. The saw bench on steroids is still a tempting option though…

I lost on a Record #311 yesterday by $1 (though I imagine their max bid was higher than that, since it went up to $1 over in one bid, not the 11 it would have taken doing one click bidding.


----------



## Dcase

Don, those saw horses look very solid and would be handy to have. I would like a set like that in which I could just leave outside and not worry about them getting wet or dirty.

If I build a portable bench I wouldn't bother with the vises and dog holes. I would just have a single plane stop mortised at one end.


----------



## Mosquito

Lucas, the #3 lever cap you're looking for, are you looking specifically for the orange background? 
-

Dan, I don't think I would bother with the face vise, not sure about the end vise though, that I might keep of I did it. I would just feel like the face vise would be too far off the center of gravity to be terribly effective.


----------



## Dcase

I think the big vises would get the way and I am not sure I would even need them for what I used the bench for..

One idea would be to get one of them little inset vises from Veritas. I have seen these installed on saw benches before. For a portable bench I think this would be a good option..


----------



## mochoa

Don I like those beefy saw horses. Look handy.

Dan, I would go with the vise on the end and leave the face vise off. If you need to work the end of a board you can easily use clamps across the width of the board.

Also instead of a face vise add a chrochet on with a little screw like Follansbee uses.


----------



## mochoa

The end vise in the pics I posted are nothing but a $40 screw from LV with a wooden parallel bar. With that you can hold a board for scrubbing or hold a board vertically. But the crochet above can do that too.


----------



## Dcase

I don't even use the end vise on my bench anymore… My 7 year old son was hanging on the handle and one of the screws broke so it wont turn. (My end vise is a shop made gizmo made out of a giant cast iron bar clamp) I have adjusted and learned how to use the scrub plane at at angle with just the bench stop. If you push the plane right the board wont move on you. For cross grain planing I could always screw a long cleat down on the bench top to act as a planing stop.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't have time to double post right now, but for your listening pleasure.


----------



## terryR

Another A+ restore, Don…sweet shavings, too!

Is the knob and tote new?
.


----------



## donwilwol

The knob and tote is new cherry. Its been a while since I did a cherry set and it my only set at this point.


----------



## mochoa

Wow, nice, I love that cherry!


----------



## chrisstef

Don -You really know how to make that cherry pop.


----------



## mochoa

That sounds like the title of a rap song.


----------



## chrisstef

As close as i can get Mauricio …


----------



## Dcase

Yo Yo Yo… When I be restoring a plane I really pop the fine cherry grain…...

Thats all I got


----------



## chrisstef

I trry ta do it like Don Yoda but my ******************** came out lame.

Bailey, Bedrock, and Auto Set, Don got enough planes to fill a Leer Jet.


----------



## donwilwol

And here I thought it had been a very long time since I popped any cherry.


----------



## mochoa

I was thinking of a To Live Crew song. I cant even post the title or I'll get flagged. but was Pop that p__.


----------



## mochoa

Thats the edited radio version.


----------



## Dcase

"I like misbehaving when I take a fine shaving so they call me big Devil when they see my micro bevel"


----------



## mochoa

LOL


----------



## Dcase

And here I thought it had been a very long time since I popped any cherry.

Don with the dirty humor… I love it!


----------



## chrisstef

Thats the route i was heading with it but when you guys went into rap i was like … these guys dont know i can freestyle. lol.

Dan got the shavings like gossamer.
He be studyin that edge like a philospher.
Lets just call him Dan Hume.
Mess around and he slam ya like Gorilla Monsoon.


----------



## mochoa

Daaaammmmnn, Chris be going off! lol


----------



## Brit

You'll all be wearing these next. )


----------



## donwilwol

I've got 3 #5s to restore, a type 9, 10, And 11 and 1 unmarked lever cap. Anybody have 1 or 2 they'd part with?


----------



## Dcase

Some be thinking they manly by using a Stanley
Those fools cant hang with my Keen Kutter that be planing rock maple like its soft butter


----------



## donwilwol

Yes Andy, and wearing it backwards at that.


----------



## bandit571

Hey Mother Dan, want another?


> ? Maybe in a size 7


??


----------



## chrisstef

Got my nine deuce trimmin up tenons
But stay away from the handyman they nothin but lemons.
Unless your names el bandito
He can make anything lethal


----------



## bandit571

What was that one song awhile back, about looking for the Union label???


----------



## donwilwol

Chris, send me your problem handyman. I'll make it sing you a sweet sweet love song.

I just grabbed mine off the wall after your post



















Look about halfway down for more handyman love stories. https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/some-before-and-after-pictures-my-restores-page-2/


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, what is the *'A'* for in the 5A Union?


----------



## unisaw2

Still my favorite


----------



## bandit571

It just means it is the same size as a Stanley #5 -1/2









as for the handyman planes…









even have a block plane of that style…









just a few, can quit anytime…..


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, I've got a union block if your starting a collection I'd be willing to trade off.


----------



## donwilwol

JJ, I can understand your fondness for that LN.


----------



## donwilwol

where's Al been lately?


----------



## unisaw2

Don,
Yah, the LN block plane properly sharpened and tuned will shave a great surface on just about any grain.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Don, I have a cap off the $10 type 11 I got at the auction a week or so ago. I looked at it as a parts plane, even though it was complete. I was mostly after the tote/knob. It will need some cleaning.


----------



## chrisstef

Don - some times in hardcore woodworking rap you just use words that fit  I wanted to say stamped frog but it didnt flow. Ive seen the stuff you guys do to some of the no namers and supposed junkers and youve made me a believer that anything can be restored and put to use.

Dan - sweet rap battle.


----------



## bhog

You guys are rapping in here? Why not. re word some e-40… My shavings hippa than a hippamopotamas (lol) get in ur head like a neurologist…









snuck out for a little smoothing on the project Im working on.Grey elm brochacho's.



















And figures that the .001 pic would be dark right ?I think any thinner and I will have to get a microscope to find the dust after each pass…. lol….


----------



## chrisstef

Nice work bhog, and nice e-40 ref.

Id like to put it out Rakim stlye … "choppin em down lumberjock style baby extra wood".

I wanna plane some stuff Brochacho. Ive got some lumber from the James Loomis Homestead here in Connecticut. The original structure dates to 1640. Nice wide board pine not part of the original structure but from the kitchen addition.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have been missing Al's humor also.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey guys

I just got some wonderful books that have lots of great information in them.
I just bought

1. WOODWORK TOOLS AND HOW TO USE THEM 
2. WOODWORK JOINTS
3. WORKING DRAWINGS OF COLONIAL FURNITURE

Here is the link http://shop.toolemera.com/

If you buy any of these books it will be well work it and you will get involved in the reading

Arlin


----------



## bhog

Chrisstef hardcore wwing rap is serious.Heres on to Biggie…...

When it comes to shreds ,Im similaa to the thrilla in manilla
people call me Bigguh the shaving makaa.

Whether its rough cut or skipped,I can hit it and make it fit

Now check this sheeeiiit I got a care pack of black walnut in the back of my s 10ski
-ya never know when I will cop the woodly.

Gotta make it slick with a 4 1/2 hit, half way down heres a knot-shieeeet.

Here we go here we go-its not a domino- but the num 7 and a long board can make the curls fall slow

Now recognize the the width size of these shavings -

wasnt a block, know what I mean?

lol im too tired for any more.If you know the song its not too bad.


----------



## bhog

Chrisstef cool.How wide? The widest pine board I have ever seen was 24+".I know it gets a "cheap" rap (lol) but pine can be beautiful if finished right.Picking and choosing a guy can find awesome boards.I have found decent birds eye figured 2xs before.


----------



## chrisstef

not bad? you nailed it and its hilarious. that album is still in my cd player. aboslute cover to cover classic. i just updated my ipod with a bunch of stuff from that era. midnight marauders. hard to earn. illmatic. 36 chambers. shadowboxin. only built for cuban linx. Man they dont make it like they used to.


----------



## bhog

LOL thanks.All good stuff you got there. And lets always remember "Aint so so things as half way smooth"


----------



## chrisstef

scared to death scared to look.

Its still at the shop but id say widest is 18". ive got some oak 20" wide from a 1890s house we did and a recent lead on a old barn to come down.









this was 22" at its widest.


----------



## LukieB

Holy crap, just read through 2 days of postings, and laughed out loud like 10 times, wife kept looking at me like, "what are you reading?"

*Bhog*- You did indeed, absolutely nail it! Shall we call you Big Poppa from now on?

*Stef & Dan* Love the freestyles! I think there are maybe some new signitures in there.

*Mos*, Don't care about the orange paint, but I am looking for the keyhole style, not the kidney shape. I'll PM you about a possible 4-1/2 swap.

*Don W* LOL, good stuff…I finally made it back down to that antique store with the Millers Falls #10. Guy was firm on his 20 bucks, so if you still wanna double my money and pay 40 plus shipping it's yours. I can post some pics a little later. Gotta go eat dinner…

Oh and thanks to everyone who is helping on the #3 lever cap search for me. I Feel like there was more I wanted to comment on but it escapes me at the moment…..


----------



## donwilwol

Same thing a little over 20" wide


----------



## chrisstef

Don, thats a great lookin table. Very similar looking with the line of nail holes. What was covering it? Burlap? Was it sheathing?

That board was my foray into hand planes. Obviously too big to flatten and smooth with any of my power tools. I didnt know half of what i know now so it was somewhat frustrating. I just looked in the shop and ive still got 3 boards of that oak left. One 17"-19" wide 6/4(ish) and 7' long. Another 13" and 11" @ around 7'.

Here's the gran finale of it …









And one last little freestyle handplane rap ..

I got numba five, six, seven type eleven.
Sayin these rhymes for my hand plane brethren.


----------



## bhog

Man ,I almost forgot about midnight marauders.Gawwd I will now have Steve Bilko in my head for atleast a week.Hit up youtube ,hit that,and truimph (forever).

Nice looking chunk.

Lukie thanks, in my mind I had the beat and everything.Im sure some have no idea.LoL


----------



## terryR

Here's my Stanley No4…Type 18 with the factory black paint on the wood that I've been working…

before…










I can't stand the painted totes…so I spent way too much time sanding off the paint…only to apply Danish Oil in my mistake…doh! Of course, the oil highlighted all the traces of left over paint. Bummer. Also, someone painted over the rust on this one, so I had a lot of fun sanding black paint…










AND…yee haw…my scary sharp set-up seems to work! I need a little more practice fine tuning planes, but I'm not a poser anymore…here's the money shot…










I think I'm ready for those Auto-Sets now…THANKS to you all for teaching me everything I know about hand planes!


----------



## donwilwol

That's a fine table. I love the butterflys.

Mine came out of an early 1800s plank farm house. It was covered with lath and plaster. The nail holes were from the lathe.


----------



## chrisstef

Sweet Terry!! Its on like donkey kong now ….

Its been a while since i worked with some nail ridden reclaimed. Im redoing the laundry room and im leaning toward using the pine boards 2 wide for a fold down folding table.


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, I am not a fan of the hardwood, but when I leave the hardwood never try to get rid of all remnants of paint. Its history. Yours look great, and the shavings are Dan quality for sure.


----------



## bhog

Nice table and flow.

Terry thats a fine looking plane and nice shavings.


----------



## mochoa

Chris, Brandon, I like how yall be getting down.

In keeping with my Too Live Crew reference earlier, here is a little woodworking rap I composed:

I like the way you move that scrub plane fast
It makes me want to stick my slick in your ash
I get hard just from seeing you, how hard?, hard like rock mapley
When I see your project made of MDF and sapele.

That last line was for Andy (I had a hard time rhyming maple and sapele)

Speaking of British people and rap, this dude, IMHO, is the best thing to every come out of England.









Slick Rick, 'nuf said…

Dang Bhog, that's some bad aas shavings mi brochacho! Nice Biggie WW Rap.

Chris, Rakim is my favorite rapper every. And I agree, I hardly listen to rap any more except for my old school stations on Pandora. The news stuff I might listen too is Lil Wayne (New Orleans). Pretty clever if you listen to him.

Chris that table looks amazing.


----------



## mochoa

Hey did Slick Rick ever get deported back to England? I remember he was in jail applying for citizenship so he wouldnt get deported.


----------



## Dcase

Chris, very nice table.

Terry, nice job on the plane and the shavings look good.

Bandit, I would like a KK7. I only need a KK2, 6 and 7 to complete my set of KK bench planes. I know you have a 7 but if I remember wasn't it shortened?

I actually recently discovered something about my KK planes. I had always thought that the KK series planes were made by Sargent but as it turns out both Sargent and Ohio Tool Co. made planes for Keen Kutter. The ones made by Sargent were actually made a lot later then the ones I have and are a bit different. So I believe all my Keen Kutters marked KK were actually made by Ohio Tool co. I found some info online about this a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A very, very interesting set of exchanges on the Epic Thread today…


----------



## Brit

Smitty - Is that your way of saying that you didn't understand what the hell they were on about either? )

Oh well, if you can't beat 'em…

I'm sendin' this out to my homeboy Mauricio,
He ain't no rapper, but his bench is bellissimo!
This ain't no fiction, it's built with conviction,
Them splayed legs help the coefficient of friction.

Chrisstef, Brandon, Dan and Don,
Them homeys comin' at ya with their rappin' songs
Their sheeeit is strong, brothers it ain't wrong,
In this LJ posse where we all belong.

Won't somebody stop me 'cause I haven't a clue,
Why the hell I'm rappin' when I'm 52.

Peace out!


----------



## mochoa

LOL

Slick Rick would be proud.


----------



## chrisstef

I knew i liked hangin out here. That was a pretty intetesting interlude in this saga.


----------



## bhog

Maur thats a catchy one .I especially like the first line. Ol Dirty Maur

Brit , absolutely nailed it.We should all bow to the godfather.LOL

What happened to my spelling last night ? A little tired I guess.


----------



## terryR

Hey Dan, could you post that link about KK planes, please?

I have only 1 KK…no4…but have now reached the point where I want to learn more about who actually made these planes.

Yesterday in town, I grabbed a can of Minwax black stain with poly…anyone ever used it? I just bought it out of curiosity…and since my type18 tote lcame out so splotchy with the oil finish. Maybe I'll re-restore the wood to factory black? Yeah, black spray paint would be easier…
.


----------



## donwilwol

Terry if you're talking about polyshades, I thought they sucked, but it's been 15-20 years so maybe they got better.


----------



## ShaneA

Polyshades are not for me either, while I am not a stain guy. They are particularly frustrating.


----------



## bhog

Terry if you use it make sure to let them sit overnight.My experience with polyshades has been a waiting game.


----------



## Mosquito

Terry, I have used the black polyshades, if that's what you have… worked OK for me. just think of it as more of a very tough paint that is glossy, instead of stain and poly. I needed 3 coats before the oak didn't show through with color, but the grain still showed texture


----------



## Johnnyblot

OK chaps, I'm off on my HollyBerries. See you all in two weeks….................Sun, Sea, Sand, Surf and Sandals -with no sox…. -No change there then?










Remember there is no more important safety feature- than….










Play nicely boys or my mate will stick his boot up your hoop!









Cheers
John


----------



## LukieB

*Don*, Here are some pics of the #10. I have done nothing to it, this is how I found her…














































Shoot me a PM if you're interested


----------



## waho6o9

Good one Brit!
Have a great time Johnnyblot
Nice looking #10 LukieB

Rock on


----------



## donwilwol

Nice #10 Luke, probably a type 3 in really nice shape. That's assuming the wood is hardwood and not goncalo.

You got it for a really nice price.

Have a good time Johnny. Watch for rip tides!


----------



## Dcase

Terry, I will try and find the info on the Keen Kutters and PM it to you… I actually got the info from an ebay listing for a Keen Kutter plane. The seller must be a collector and he typed a whole history of the KK planes in the description. I have not found any web pages with detailed info on the KK planes.

I have also used the MinWax Poly Shades Black and I agree with the others. I have not really liked using the Poly Shades in general, no matter the color. You can certainly achieve a nice finish with it but like the others have said its not the easiest to apply. I would use really light coats when you use it…

This is not a great picture but here is a DVD shelf I made for a friend a while back. I made it out of silver maple but he wanted it to be black so this is when I tried the Poly Shades black. It took a decent amount of coats to build up a really black finish. 









Well I went out this morning and did a little rust hunting at a local flea market… Within the first couple mins I spotted a plane which turned out to be a Sargent VBM #408? same size as a #3. The only other decent plane I found was a later type Stanley #5. I ended up leaving the flea market with the 2 planes, an older Disston saw (if any of you can ID what number it is that would be great) and a small oil stone that I am pretty sure is a hard black Arkansas.


----------



## bandit571

KK7 lost about 2" off the rear end. Someone did a nice job of it, too.









A Disston #7, or a #76. Looks like yours is a Panel saw type. Unless there is a saw nut missing.


----------



## mochoa

Johnny, enjoy the vacation. Where are you off to? "boot in your hoop"… LOL

I heard the plyshades is hard to use also because the varnish is also what give the wood the color so where you overlap strokes it will be darker and uneven.

My favorite easy finish is Transtint Dye mixed with water or alcohol to whatever darkness you want followed by minwax wipe on poly. It hard to get easier than that.


----------



## bandit571

Used Polyshades twice, was twice too many. Streaky as all get out. went back to just stain and THEN a varnish. Never really got into dyes.

Progress on a small chisel..









Working without all the fancy sharpening tools, not too hateful, so far. Files, emery clothe wrapped around the files, and an oil stone. Still have some burrs to remove…









Took it for a short Test Drive, in some 2x pine,









We are getting there, slowly….


----------



## mochoa

Sweet corner chisel Bandit.

What I like about dye is that on oak it colors everything, the dense wood and the pores. A lot of stains (like the minwax you get at HD) don't color the pores on oak.


----------



## carguy460

Mauricio a few days back you posted about your craftsman 78 rabbet plane - does it say "Craftsman" on it anywhere? The only marking on mine was the Craftsman logo on the iron, so I'm wondering if its just a craftsman iron on a no name plane maybe?


----------



## mochoa

Your right mine only says MADE IN USA on the casting, the japanning is gray, and only the iron says Craftsman.


----------



## donwilwol

I didn't have much time in the shop today. Grandkids soccer game, lawn work, typical stuuf keeping me away. Last evening I glued up the tip of a #5 tote. This was in great shape. A type 10 #5, I think its my only type 10. Japanning is perfect.





































And wouldn't you know, I have another type 10, 5c, just with the wrong lever cap, but Fortunately I've got some caps on the way.










This one will need a little more work.


----------



## thedude50

dudes I am a metal head so the proceeding rap has my ears bleeding. Dan on the shoulder plane I am leaning that way too for the same reasons but i would like both of coarse. and i also want the biggest jointer that ln offers I hope to get my full set of ln planes done this year. the till for the Bedrock Family is already going to be huge but I will focus on it right after the benches are done. More bench work tomorrow morning we are in the double dog days of summer it was 105 in the shop today I am tired of the heat.

Mauricio I sent you pics of the 45 I have more cutters if you want ill sell them for a fair price.

lukie I cant wait to see that tote on a plane.

Arlin your 602 should be there soon please use it and put up photos of the results

Al how is the Press coming.

I am planing a drive to take a few classes one from Marry May and another on chair making both in the carolinas should be a kick any of you guys along the way I would love to stop in and see your shops .


----------



## ITnerd

Finally back home after 4 weeks. Brothers wedding, client visit, family, friends, girlfriend, etc. Been a blast, but its the longest I've been away from my batcave in several years.

Best part, besides coming back to my old bed, is the packages waiting for me… Between moms garage, dads shed, ebay and some other sellers… I am a happy man 










In clockwise-ish order, one of Dads Stanley rip saws; a mallet from waho6o9 (thanks again Jimmy!), A Millers Falls 85 Rabbet (similar to a stanley 78); a Stanley 48 tongue and groove with new cutters, A stanley 12-20 tap, A witherby 3/4" chisel, A set of Bill Rittner totes. All on top of my grandfathers small toolchest - he had mostly micrometers in there from his time with marlin Firearms. Grandpas wooden clamp, stamped with his bench station at Marlin, underneath a Sandusky 1/8" beading plane in great condition and a wooden plane in not great condition. This was bought solely for the Butcher Iron - I am hoping it will lure Al out of hiding. A Sargent Block of unknown numeration (please help me team), A type 9 #3, a type 17 #4.5, my Dads hogging rasp, and a couple of books to go with the Bourbon.

Whew. Thanks for all the inspiration while I was gone… especially the biggie rap. I enjoyed that.


----------



## TechRedneck

Nice haul there Chris!


----------



## Dcase

Don, Funny you post that type 10 #5…. I was also recently working on a T10 #5 that I got recently. Just like yours the one I have had most all of the original japanning. I was really excited when I saw the condition of the japanning because I planned on re selling it and I figured that would help. Well when I started cleaning up some of the surface rust on the sides of the plane I discovered a small fracture in the casting. The crack is not all the way through but the fracture line shows. I was very bummed and part of me wished I had just left the surface rust on the thing. The plane will still make a fine user but with the crack the value is shot…

Bandit, thanks for the help on the saw ID. The saw is not missing any nuts, its only got the 3.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Dude, I'll check them out.

Chris, nice new toys! #48 Sweet!


----------



## bandit571

Have to go to Arcanum later. Seems I won a Savage #6 smooth bottom plane. Local pick up. Also won, a Fulton Double ended block plane, looks like a Stanley #130. Looks like I have some re-habbing to plan on doing. Number six style rear tote, and maybe a front Kanoobie to boot, LOTS of rust, I like those kind.

The Fulton will be a shipped item, to far to drive…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Another before and after pair of pics for shop spaces? Mine five years ago:










And recently:


----------



## thedude50

Smitty do you have any power tools or is it all by hand


----------



## mochoa

Great pic, and what an improvement Smitty. How come it looks darker now? Was the pic taken during a different part of the day?

I feel like my shop is on the verge of the same transformation once I finish this bench. I can see getting rid of my 2×4 bench and putting it under my wall hung tool cabinet. I just need to find a place to put my hand held power tools and the shop will look totally different.


----------



## waho6o9

Very nice shop Smitty. I like the different benches and the 
window next to the Roubo bench. Looks like a great
set up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude - power tools are 'behind me in the pic. See my Shop section for pics, too.

Maur - I did put up a partion wall that keeps light out when the garage door is open. Maybe that's a big part of it, plus time of day. And a proper bench will definitely change your workspace…


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, that before and after is a lot like mine. I love seeing pics like that. Is your shop in your garage?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, it's a stand-alone next to the house. I use 1/3 of the blg for woodshop, other part lunber storage and lots of 'treasures'...


----------



## Dcase

I got my new KK8 all tuned up yesterday. I had a lot of work to do on the iron because a previous owner had a really heavy camber on it. I have never seen a jointer with a camber like this. Due to the thickness of the iron it took me a while to grind that camber out and get it straight again…

Here it is just cleaned and tuned.









I also took a family photo of my KK planes. The only one that was repainted was the #5, the rest of them were only cleaned and tuned. I want to get the 6 and 7 and then I will consider the set complete. I don't know if there was ever a 1, 2 or 5 1/4 made with the "KK" stamp.


----------



## Mosquito

That is a very healthy looking set of Keen Kutters Dan. I think the thick iron might be specific to the KK's , as I don't believe my K5 has a thicker iron than my stanley.

Nice before and after Smitty, looks like a nicer place to work now


----------



## mochoa

Sweet set of KK's Dan!


----------



## donwilwol

I like the KK collection Dan.

another type 11 #5. All original. Tip of tote fixed. V logo cambered iron.


----------



## TechRedneck

OK.. Now I am a Wood Body Coffin Smoother convert!


























I'll admit, it took a while to flatten the big fat iron. I started on a DMT-XC and gave up after 30 minutes, went to the belt sander with a glass of water and threw on an old worn belt. Then went to the granite block and worked through the grits, buffed the back with a power buffer and compound and finished with a strop. The edges were slightly cambered and I put a 30 degree angle on the bevel with the honing guide and finished free hand on 8000 grit water stone then strop.

Holy Crap! once you fiddle around getting the iron set these old workhorses produce nice shavings and leave the surface smooth as glass. I don't know if you can see this cherry board shine in the photo but it was very easy to push through the wood and took a few minutes to produce a finish ready surface.

I am now an official woodie.. ( I still like the metal bodies but these old smoothers can hold their own in my opinion)


----------



## ksSlim

Welcome to the convert club.
Worth the effort to re-tune!!


----------



## TechRedneck

I figured it was time for a little family photo. I had one hand plane (Fulton #3) when I started reading this thread a long time ago. Now I have a little family going.. all users, I'm not a "collector" yet. The hand tool bench was fun to build and is now used nearly every time I am in the shop. Sharpening tools is second nature to me now and I can strip down and assemble a plane blindfolded.

When I first started messing with planes, I could not figure out why the dam thing would not work. I had the iron in upside down and thought it was sharp after using just 220 grit paper. Thanks to all the help on this forum the planes shrrip through the wood and I have that great feeling of satisfaction from taking an old piece of history and bringing it back to life.

For those following this thread who are new to hand tools, stick with it.. ask for advise and just dive in!


----------



## Mosquito

I need to remember to get a family photo… started with a block from menards, started in April, and have fair few… and I fully blame this thread.

and by blame, I mean thank


----------



## WhoMe

OK, here we go,
The extended family. Started with most of these as inherited and added some. Most recent are the #3 and #5 1/2C
L to r - #6C Ty10, #5 1/2C Ty11, #4 Stanley Defiant, #3 Ty16, $54, Stanley SW bevels, ? spokeshave, #92, #98, and the #18









Sorry for the quality - taken with my phone
My custom built plane till..lol








Taken with the phone too

And my newest restores,
The early #18 'B' casting with the arched Stanley Rule and Bevel blade.
Before








And after








The Money shot









And the 5 1/2C Type 11 that I got for $20 because it has a crack in the base
Unfortunately no real before shots as I was too excited to get going on the restore but here is a in progress








And after
















and of course the money shot









OH, and last but not least, I know it is not a plane but I made it. My Maple and Cherry mallet for my chisels finished with a 50/50 mix of thinner and BLO
















Sorry, had to brag on this one cuz I made it from scratch.


----------



## donwilwol

Picked up a couple more Sargent. I'm not sure if the 700 is a 714 or a 718. http://www.ebay.com/itm/230851560461?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## bhog

WhoMe or maybe from now on AKA Dub I really like that mallet.


----------



## donwilwol

Whome, I'm with Brandon. Sweet mallet. A couple nice plane restores too.

Mike, you've got that coffin working nice. I don't care for how they fit my hands, but they do work nice.


----------



## WhoMe

Sorry about the first upload. For some reason, photobucket was not saving my edited shots so I had to save edited copies and update the links. 
As for the mallet, I found inspiration form some plans posted on LJ and the fastening of the handle from Steve Marin and his video on his dead blow mallets. As for the wood, it was from scraps of maple and cherry. For the handle, I got to finally make use of a spokeshave. Those are a challenge to set up and to use. but once set up, then it is just a little practice making the shavings. 
And I like my #5's handle, it has a freckle. It gives it character.


----------



## thedude50

tuned up the bronze Lie Nielsen It is a early no 4 from 1995 so it has the thinner Iron and the really thin cap iron the part we used to call chip breakers. I spent close to an hour flattening the back to the mirror finish you get stock on IBC Irons. I guess they didn't do it as nice back when the plane was made . However she is a real looker all bronze looking. the thing just feels good in your hand the whoosh of the wood as the feathery shavings fly around the shop. The feeling is almost sexual. So I went to work smoothing the legs of bench1 and it turned out great. then i smoothed the rails and next I will sand it with 220 so it6 may soak up some of the home blend oil finish The stuff is like danish oil on steroids. I drilled all the mounting holes and it should go together this week then the remaining tasks will be to make the tool tray boxes I have decided to make the boxes in black walnut. And then the cleats and the ship lap shelf in the bottom of the bench for storage of something to be picked at a later date and to drill the dog holes and and mount the vises the rest is the fun part. Once this one is done bench 2 will be done in short order.


----------



## WhoMe

bhog, Don, thanks on the mallet. I still have a ways to go to match some of the master plane restorers but the more I do, the better I get. 
It actually was not that hard to make that mallet. it was the BLO finish that was a learning experience for me.

Lance, Pics of the plane or it didn't happen…. JUST KIDDING!!!
It would be nice to see that plane though. I have only known about LN products for about 3 years so a 'vintage' LN plane shot would be fun to see.
Have fun going back east for your classes BTW


----------



## donwilwol

Just bought myself a Stanley Red Rock http://www.ebay.com/itm/221126136282?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## ShaneA

Nice, looks like a Red Rock 605, not too many people know about this line of planes. A score, for sure!


----------



## mochoa

Nice Tech, you got to love holding wood while smoothing a board. So nice on the hands, almost feels like your massaging the wood. I don't have a coffin smoother but that's how my krenov smoother feels when its working right.

Nice family you got there, and Amen on everything you said.

Whome that's also a very sweet selection of iron. And I love the mallet. You take great pictures too man.

Don, hahaha nice Red Rock!


----------



## bandit571

Family shots:









The Stanley Clan..









And the Union Clan…also showing up for the camera..









The Handy Group..

As usual, one was late for this shoot…









Just skidded to stop…


----------



## bandit571

Money Shots? Well since I was out at the Pole Barn Woodshop..









Frankenplane #6c ( more stanley than a DE6c)









Frankenplane #5 ( also more Stanley #5, just used the parts)









Stanley #120, still needs a new knob…









And the Challenge Plane. Type 11, #4c Stanley.. Most of these were on some scrap Cherry I had. Was working on some Beech, with the other larger planes..









Frankenplane #5. Smoothing out some apron stock..


----------



## bandit571

When I used the lathe today…









Had a handle to turn. Then hammer it home into the PS & W Co. 7/8" corner chisel..









Grabbed some Gelstain called "Cherrywood"









Then cut some old pipe for a collar/hoop…









Also worked on some stock for a small beech top..









the "before" a #6c worked it over, and the after..









I did find out one thing today, I need to schedule a full weekend and sharpen ALL them irons, all 15 or so…


----------



## lysdexic

I finally got some shop time. I am getting to know my Veritas skew rabbet plane by making 14 rabbets for the lower shelf.


----------



## mochoa

NICE! Whats lieft varnish?


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks Maur,

Hmmm, off the top of my head…….

fabricate dogs
fabricate center gap stop solid and slotted
drill 3/4" hold fasts holes
finish (still stuck on this. what to use?)

flatten to top - that's the biggie.
finish for the top
casters
stickers

Progress is slow. Time in shop is sporadic. See signature.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, lots of activity again today. That RedRock is amazing, though… I paid twice that for a T11 #5 in cwntral Missouri, just to give it a good home. . Congrats, Don!


----------



## bandit571

I seemed to have "won" a #6 made for a company/hardware store called Savage. I also have a "Fulton" double-ended plane ( aka #130). The #6 will cost some gas money, but the price was right…...$.99

The Fulton? $9.89 plus S&H. Both will need some "Re-Hab".


----------



## mochoa

Scott, I'm envying your square dogs. To late for me to change, I tried out square dogs the other day at Woodcraft and I think they are way better. I love how you can effortlessly move them up or down. Friction fit round dogs can be a pain. I may have to try the ball catches or the brass ones.

Scott, flatten the top by hand, its a lot of fun at least it was for me. And it was a great little workout. That router jig process seems like it wont actually save you any time with all the set up you have to do. I mean you only own like 5 jointers.

Stickers huh? Some flame stickers would be Dope!


----------



## Dcase

Mike, I really liked your last post as I related to it a lot. When I first had a plane I had no clue how to use it but I stuck with it and now I wouldn't work without them. Hearing others tell stories of how they went through the same thing is really moving. I especially love your last line to the guys just starting out "Stick with it". I wonder how many woodworkers are out there that tried a plane, had horrible first time experience and then never bothered to try it again.

I have one coffin smoother and also remember spending a ton of time flattening the back. I like it but the mouth on mine is opened up pretty wide and its really hard to get really fine shavings. I will have to go and and add a new sole one of these days.

Scott, I love that pic of your cat chillin in the shavings.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I will see guys post from time to time that there are never good deals on ebay or the plane prices are way to high on there… That 605 you won is one of the best plane deals I have seen. Unless I missed something in the pics it looked to be in pretty decent shape and should clean up fine. You could probably flip that and make a hundred bucks.


----------



## bhog

Don nice snag, would look killer with some figured maple on it- hint _ hint-.....

EL Bandito I like the handle pics.I was given a pretty big lathe a couple yrs ago and its pics like that that really make me wish I had the room for it.Maybe next year.

Scott I like the first pic you posted.How is it you had enough guts to walk away from that plane?Magic?Jedi skills?Computer hacking skills?It looks like its ready to to tip off.

^ Also 5 points for naming the movie the "skills " samples came from.


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon, for that pic I drilled a hole through the sole of the plane so I could place a screw through the plane, the work piece and into the bench.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I look at the extra maple every time I pull out my "extra" wood for planes box.

Dan, I agree you can still get deals at ebay, but they are hit and miss, just like the flea markets and antique shops. I wish the emailing alerts were better on ebay. Once a day is to late. Deals like that one goes fast, so its a "in the right place at the right time" thing. Just like the $155 #1, the guy that got that was extremely lucky to be on at the right moment. The resent #131 Charlie snagged was a real deal.

Scott, the bench is looking great. Nice action shots. I look at the veritas skewed rabbit every time I pick up the lee valley catalog. One of these days its going to be on my xmas list.

Bandit, I looked at that savage several times. Glad to see you snagged it. I'd like to know how it turns out.

for that pic I drilled a hole through the sole of the plane …... nice thinking! Is the shoulder plane screwed down to?


----------



## racerglen

Speaking of prices, Bob Kaune's tool of the week this week is a type 9 bedrock 602 for just under 700 dollars…..orange side frog, all original, full length blade and 98% japaning..


----------



## donwilwol

I usually have 2 wish list going in my head. One realistic, which is plane I will find in a reasonable price range and I'll use, like a skewed block plane, and another that I may or may not ever find. My last was a #1 which I got lucky on, and a #602 is next. $700 is just out of reach.


----------



## LukieB

*Brandon*, Napolean D. easy one

*Scott*, I agree that that plane looks like it's being held by the jedi mind trick, and I also love the pic of the cat in the curly shavings. Oh, and the bench is looking awesome.

*Whome*, Love the family shots, and the mallet. And as someone else said, your photography skills are pretty amazing too.

Enjoy seeing the rest of the family shots, also Dan and Smitty's before and after shop photos have got me searching for an old pic of my shop…


----------



## mochoa

Hey what a coincidence. I screwed my rabet plane down to a board the other day to.


----------



## carguy460

Hey Mauricio, thanks for the info on that Craftsman rabbet…sorry it took so long to say so, it was a busy weekend!


----------



## mochoa

No sweat Jason. No show us the money! The money shot that is. ;-)


----------



## carguy460

Ha! As soon as I get it fettled I'll show you the money shot…right now its still in rough condition, and missing a fence and depth stop…I may be able to fabricate my own fence for it, we shall see!


----------



## mochoa

By the way the reason it's so easy to take a hands free picture of a rabbet plane is because generally the shaving should be very thick so the plane is kind of wedged in there.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scott, nice bottom shelf assy on that bench. What an impressive build, from top to bottom.

Love those rabbet plane action shots, too.


----------



## lysdexic

You are exactly right Mauricio. I was taking heavy cuts and, believe me, I took my hands away quite slowly. I even gave it a little wiggle to be sure. It was quite stable.

I really enjoyed using the skewd rabbet. I have nothing to compare it to other than a #78. Once i roughened up the posts, the posts and fence held their settings through all 14 2' long rabbets. The skew is much more efficient than the #78. The double posted, longer fence registers far better than the #78. If I added an auxiliary fence it would have been all the better.

I have come to the conclusion that hand planing is a lot like a golf shot. The harder you grip the less control you have.


----------



## lysdexic

Of Note:

Dan, kindly sent me a sheet of 1 micron 3M paper to give a try. That was about a month ago. Thanks Dan, BTW. I had the opportunity to use it this weekend and I like it. I am not a fan of stropping for some reason. I typically use oil stones and a jig.

I wanted the next step to polish the edge and back while still in the jig and on a flat surface. I taped the 3M paper on a slab of reference granite and it works very well.

I used it free hand with my skew rabbet blade as well. the cuts were thick so I didn't experience the nuance of the gossamer shavings but the blade shaved my pubes as well as i my irons did with 8 million grit Shaptons.


----------



## Dcase

I have come to the conclusion that hand planing is a lot like a golf shot. The harder you grip the less control you have.

^ Very true statement. Easy does it. I usually always have a light grip when I am planing. The only time I really keep a tight grip is when I am using the scrub plane.

Don, I am the same way as you in that I have two wishlist, one list of realistic needs and one list of dreams. I will say my realistic list is very small right now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice score on the Red Rock Don… flatside even  Congrats.

As always, beautiful work Scott. Cool cat is cool. I assume Al will be pleased with the shaving update… thanks for the laughs.


----------



## lysdexic

Tony, 
I put little perverted comments out there like that to see if I can lure Al back out onto the thread again. Its kind of like the way he lures his gerbils.


----------



## mochoa

Scott, I'm sure that Veritas Rabet plane is night and day compared to the 78. Two fence posts and the skewed iron must make a huge difference. I love the twisty shavings the skewed iron makes!


----------



## bandit571

I seemed to have won a Fulton "double' plane, aka #130 clone. Looks like some clean will be needed, one very small chip-out on the "bull nose" end. Looks like it is all there. See how it looks later on this week, when it comes in the mail.

a #5 from a company called Savage ( Savage Arms Co. ??) is also mine, now. Going to pick it up this week. Rear tote is shot, not sure about the rest. Looks like the Re-Hab Lab is about to start back up….


----------



## chrisstef

lysdexic - i thought he used peanut butter in the paper towels tubes to bait them.


----------



## thedude50

Man I hate sanding. I would rather Plane any day over running any sander. Although as sanders go the new vibration free design on the Rockwell sander is the nicest sander I have used other than a Festo. I think it will appeal to lots of woodworkers. But as for me I try to avoid sanders. Shavings are just better on the lungs. Unless you actually inhale one. Ill try to take that shot of the old LN in action today so i can prove it happened.


----------



## TechRedneck

Scott

Don't go too light on holding thr plane.. I remember getting my new LV low angle block. Had it delivered to my office and sat there looking at it with anticipation all day. Got it home and went right to the shop and cleaned off the shipping gunk, chucked up a hunk of wood and wanted to see how it was before honing it…. Well, I guess it was still a little slick and I always use a light grip and it somehow went out off my hands flew just far enough to hit the edge of the floor mats and onto the concrete floor! My heart sank.. Plane was ok but man that sucked.


----------



## Bertha

WhoMe, that's some spectacular photography. What kind of camera are you using?
There's a whole lot of eyecandy here lately.
Dan, I think I'm sold on the KK. If I find your missing ones, I'll jump on it.
I got some more wax for those of you that like the Hillbilly cakes.
Been working too much. Need to get back in the shop groove.


----------



## lysdexic

Ha! It worked!


----------



## Bertha

Lysdexic, I don't lure gerbils. I just offer them an anus they can't resist. 
.
I'm not a veritas guy but I've got a couple in my cart. I really like that right-handed guy that lysdexic has. Actually, lysdexic has a lot of right-handed guys, some of which are really lefties with a cross-grip, when appropriate. Lysdexic's a big fan of the reach-around to clear shavings from the mouth. He taught me about the "ghost hand" where he operates a right-handed plane with his left hand. Brilliant.


----------



## lysdexic

I feel I need to make a confession. I did by a couple new tools this weekend but they are of the anti-galoot ilk. They are the antithesis of hand tool work.

I ordered dust collection accessories and an air compressor with basic attachments. Pretty excited about the air compressor. Never had one.


----------



## lysdexic

Oh, the twisted genius.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It seems all work and no play on Al's part gets Lysdexic the short shaft (rhetorically speaking…)


----------



## donwilwol

before and after (more pic's )


----------



## Bertha

Lysexic, the air compressor is one of the finest things I treated myself to. Get the quick disconnects and an inline filter/dryer. It's kind of set it and forget it thing that I really enjoy. Buy yourself a little accessory tank a a coiled hose. You can charge it up at your main rig, then tote it out to your truck, inflate a mattress, shoot a pin nail or two. I build birdhouses and there's nothing better than gluing a joint, then airnailing it. No clamps, project completed. 
.
I've got mostly cheap pneumatic tools. The sanders eat too much air, but I've got a few I don't use. I like the 18 and 21 nailers. I've got a bunch of cheap ones and, a Grex, and a paslode. I must admit, the cheap ones are just as good. I like being able to blast chips out of plane mouths with the air hose. I hang mine under my RAS and I can grab it blindly. 
.
I think you're really going to enjoy it. How many CF did you spring for? Mine's and 8 and the only thing it won't run is sanders aggressively. I like the angle grinders and the little mini-drills that you can put a brash brush in.


----------



## Bertha

Don, that plane looks like it's floating in the second pic! It's glorious.


----------



## Bertha

I've all but given up on my Walker Turner radial. My tool guy can't seem to find one. Can y'all recommend a drill press to me? No PM or Delta with lasers and $hit. Just a solid floorstanding press with a relatively small footprint.
.
I'm inclined to go JET, but maybe Delta, Rigid, even porter cable? I've got a benchtop with some expensive vises. I know very little about them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Damn, that's a nice restore, Don!


----------



## WhoMe

Bertha, the photography is nothing special really. the family and plane till (lol) were shot with my samsung phone. The rest were shot with a Canon DSLR. I just made sure there was good and indirect lighting and then did very basic processing in Photo-bucket to clean them up, crop and size for this thread. Thanks though. 
And my family is OK eye candy for now. Once I get a job (laid off for almost 2 years now) and a steady income again, I have a wish list that is VERY long on both hand tools and some power tools.


----------



## TechRedneck

Lysexic

I agree with Al on the compressor, that's a Man's tool and really useful in the shop. Get the quick disconnects and some teflon tape. A long blow gun for cleaning the floors and small blow gun for cleaning everything else. Pin gun and 16-18 ga nailers and a cut-off tool. I mounted mine right under the bench and enclosed it, threw a switch on the side of the assembly table and installed a hose reel. One of the best power tools in the shop









.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I've got the $200 home depot special rigid drill press. I'm very happy with it. It nothing fancy, no bells and whistle, just a chuck to spin stuff.


----------



## donwilwol

Yea an air compressor is a must have. I don't even think about it. It would need to be replaced immediately if it died.


----------



## TechRedneck

Al:

have you checked CL for some old iron? I know it's a hassle sometimes but you can't beat a big heavy drill press. The only complaint with mine is moving the table up and down on the post. Got mine used for free 15 years ago and added a few improvements.









I would not mind having two with different setups. As long as you can spin a bit and the arbor isn't wobbly any press would do the job.

I am posting some pics now that I am on the laptop.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey Guys

I had an idea that I think would work cleaning up old Planes, a high pressure washer which has 2600 or better psi.

I would love to try it however, my son in law has mine in Louisville KY. I do think it would cut out the strippers and chemicals and sandblasters. I know my HPW will cut through wood and shoes so why not rust then use the air compressor to dry it off.

Arlin


----------



## chrisstef

Arlin - Ill be watching for that test run. Interesting thought.

I got an issue with my #7 thats so damn close to tuned i can taste it. The chip breaker and the blade are not making contact at the far corner and its jamming up with chips and it makes me cranky. The iron is bent, but really only at the top above the chip breaker. The back is flat on the iron and i sanded the chip breaker evenly across length wise. What the phuq chuck?

Al - Lightin Hopkins. Shotgun. Nuff said.


----------



## Mosquito

Al, I was looking at the Rikon drill presses, no frills, and I've been reading decent reviews on them. Prices seem fair. Just more food for thought 
-

Nice restore Don, as always a great looking plane.
-

Mauricio and Scott, I like the shots of the rabbets in action. I think if I were to buy a new Veritas plane, the skewed rabbet is the one I'd go with. I've been eye balling them for a bit… 
-

I was out looking at some antique shops this weekend, in Fargo. Found a few that were interesting, but nothing worth getting. There was a #27 for $7.50, that was tempting but I don't really have any transitional planes, and didn't really want to start. ... yet ;-) There was a #45 with original box, with full stickers, type 3, and a box of cutters for $455 that was impressive (and incredibly out of place) and a bunch of wooden plow planes. A a hand full of all wooden really rough molding planes. Sooner or later I'll find another good deal…


----------



## donwilwol

A very wise man once wrote in a blog
If there is not a gap, clamp the cap iron in a vice and gently push it to create it ( the gap). Try to keep the pressure low so the movement comes at the bend in the iron. You can also clamp from the other end and tap it with a hammer. Use a block pof wood as wide or wider than the iron so the whole width gets bent evenly.

The blog…..http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/23761


----------



## chrisstef

You, Don, are the things dreams are made of. Mostly to Scott & Al but, youre really growing on me bud 

After my next baby feeding im off to the shop.


----------



## donwilwol

Yep, and I even fixed the bog with the correct image, just for you Chris.


----------



## chrisstef

I was so frustrated that i could identify the problem but not fix it. I planed down a reclaimed pine board, chipped my Groz #5 against a nail (oh well), and was sooo looking forward to using the #7 to flatten with but was thwarted. Now i can finish. Its a type 12 i think … 3 patent dates, high knob with ring.


----------



## mochoa

Damn I thought for sure Al was going to bust a rhyme for us when he got back. Instead he comes in with some crazy ********************/bestiality ramblings.

I love Tech's compressor cabinet. I think I want to make one for mine and small power tools. Go crazy with plywood, glue and nail gun and bang em out.


----------



## donwilwol

I think the cap iron is one of the most overlooked components in tuning. It needs to have a tight fit, and I've proved several times (to myself) that polishing the end make the plane work better.


----------



## lysdexic

Al, I also have the no frills Rigid drill press. I got mine when they were clearancing them out. But now that you know that, I expect you'll get something different.


----------



## donwilwol

I put my compressor in the attic to reduce the noise. I have a shut off before the coil so the hose doesn't leak the air out when not in use. Why didn't I just buy a check valve? Very good question.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

High knob with ring is T14 or later, Chris. 13s are sans raised ring.


----------



## bandit571

Das Frankenstein Planes vs Cherry ( just some random shavings)









and a block plane..









even a Franken plane #6c…









Still need to go out and sharpen the rest of the Mob…


----------



## chrisstef

I corn-fused it with my #6 which is 3 patent dates, no raised ring, high knob. The #7 is raised ring, one patent date, high knob.

Glad youre back at it bandito.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ahhh, makes sense!


----------



## Mosquito

Question for those who flatten the soles of their restores…

I'm planning to go look at some Granite remnants. Any suggestions for sizes? The guy says he's got a few around 2'x3' and some in all kinds of other sizes. I've got stones, so I don't anticipate using them for scary sharp, but I was thinking about using it for flattening soles of planes. Anyone have any recommendations for sizes for that? It's $6 a square foot, so that's pretty cheap. All are at least 1.25" thick as well.


----------



## JGM0658

he guy says he's got a few around 2'x3' and some in all kinds of other sizes.

My experience Mos is that it is not enough space, if you look at my workshop on pic 3 you will see the station on the left hand side next to a black chair. The granite is a 2'x2' and I find myself cussing at it all the time. In the current project I am building a kitchen, the guy who will put the granite tops promised me a 4'x3' piece which I think will be perfect. If you are not doing scary sharp, ask him to glue you two pieces together. They use a resin that is water proof and will hold very well.


----------



## chrisstef

I like my granite skinny, size of a half sheet, so i get 2 uses out of a single sheet of sandpaper and enough to stack 2 different grits back to back length wise. Ideally id like 5 pieces so i can use all 10 different grits of sandpaper but for right now ive got 2. Backsplash cut offs.


----------



## ShaneA

Chris, you may check with local stone fabrication shops. They should have cut off and sink cut outs that should be able to be given away. A wing on your table saw may also serve as a flat surface.


----------



## thedude50

Al the Porter cable seems to be a good press for the money and just for the record Powermatic just released a new press that addressed some things they were told about the 2800. Just in case you change your mind on a press and decide to get a top shelf item. One thing I liked about the delta was that the table tilts in both planes if your making chairs this is a big deal. I am designing a new table for my drill press that will add the other plane and it is because I am making some chairs.


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, my piece of granite is probably about 2×3. Its good for the typical #4 or #5. For a #7 or #8 its a little short but will work. If you can get longer for the same price, I'd go to 4'.


----------



## RGtools

Favorite pic of the day was the cat in the shavings.


----------



## Mosquito

I might try some more shops, if I can find some, Shane. I went to two shops that I know of; one said they don't, as they sell them to a company that makes crushed granite/marble/quartz and concrete counter tops, and the other sells remnants starting at $13/sqft. $6/sqft isn't that bad, at least I don't think so. Also, I don't have a table saw, so that doesn't help lol

Here are some of the specific sizes the guy mentioned, 60"x12", 17"x29, 26"x22", 25"x21", and "1 or 2" that are 2'x3'. I was thinking about the 60"x12", but thought 5 foot might be too long, I really only intend to flatten the soles on it, and probably put my stones on to sharpen.

JGM, in your experience of 2'x2', would you say (oh here we go… no good way around this lol) you want more width, or length? I was thinking of maybe the 60"x12", so I could just stick the paper to it (thinking of getting the rolls of PSA sand paper) and run the plane the length of the granite.

Thanks Don, I'll keep that in mind when I'm looking.


----------



## JGM0658

LOL, awww men, lets hope Al does not see this post….

Can I pick both? I think 60"x12" is too narrow, but if you have to flatten a jointer plane it would be ideal. I have a LN #8, I cannot use my table. Thankfully I have yet to have to flatten it, but the time will come. If I had my choice of the sizes you mention I would pick the 2" 2'x3', it should work for all of your planes.


----------



## lysdexic

Just so you know - the cat is "Little Man". Al has met him. We found him in a grocery store parking lot in the dead of winter. He could fit in the palm of my hand. That was 17 years ago. He sleeps in my right arm pit every night. He used to be fat as hell but he is not as robust as he once was. He purrs if you just look at him.


----------



## Dcase

When I have to flatten the sole of a jointer plane I just use a piece of 3/4 MDF. I will usually grab a handy panel size sheet from Home Depot and rip it to what ever width I want. I make sure its clamped down to a flat surface (workbench) so that it wont bow or bend as I am lapping… I have used MDF to lap the soles of many of my planes and it works just fine.. Also if you try it make sure you use the light hold spray glue to attach the paper. The light hold glue holds it plenty strong so that the paper stays down and the good thing about the light glue is you can switch sheets when needed and not mess the MDF up. If you use a strong hold spray glue you will start to rip the MDF up and or the paper will come off in pieces rather then as a sheet.

Al, I have an older Delta floor model drill press. I got it off CL for 100 dollars. I consider it the best deal I have ever had on a tool. The thing has worked perfect and I couldn't ask for better. My vote is to check CL on a regular basis and maybe you will get lucky and find a good vintage one?

You guys taking about air compressors now has me thinking I need to go out and get one. I don't have one, never had one and have no clue why you guys would say its the most useful tool in the shop. I really feel like I need to go get one now so I can see what your all talking about.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Monday nite pic: The T11 #5C I rescued in Iowa on Sunday. Just honed the iron, no cleanup. And there are more than a few decades of wood crud around the frog adjusting screw.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, for goodness sake, have mercy on that T11 and clean it. That brass knob wants to shine. I just know it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But, but, but… Why? It's patina, Scott!


----------



## WhoMe

Chris, According to this site
Stanley Typing

Your #6 is a type 12 and your #7 looks like a type 14 because of the raised ring.

Smitty, how much did you pay to rescue that one. Just curious. Looks like it might have been a nice find. That is one on my want list.


----------



## racerglen

Smitty it looks like a Gerbil's been nesting in your patina ?


----------



## bhog

LukieB for the win.

Al ,first I will take a beeswax cake off your hands,second why only a a little gerbil?Why not be a man about it and shoot for a beaver or nutria or something?........ yuck ........

Scott its hard to beat a cool cat like that.

Anybody have an extra chipbreaker for a 4 1/2?I may end up getting a LV.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Who, it was marked $45. After talking to the ladies about what it was, I ended up paying $25. About $10 too much, but I like my T11 jack and know what a user it was. Like I said, I wanted to get it out of there.

If you want it for what I paid, plus ship, send me a PM. tote has a solid repair, otherwise a solid tool with another century in her.


----------



## Bertha

shoot for a beaver or nutria or something?........ 
.
Unfortunately no nutria in WV; but there were plenty in LA (wink). 
.
Thanks for the info on the drill press. Dude, that PM is simply too rich for me. I'm sure I'd love it but I don't deserve it. I've scoured CL but I simply can't find anything. I don't really use the drill press like you guys seem to. I think the Rigid would probably be fine for me. If a monster press turns up, I could keep the Rigid for something dedicated.
.
Lysdexic, you once gave me a little cactus. He has been to NM and everywhere else. He's probably about 16 inches tall now, maybe 3 inches in diameter. I'll have to take a picture. Yes, I remember Little Man very well.
.
Got some very minor stuff done in the shop. I've got 6 woodbodies that need some attention. I'm starting to like cleaning metal less and less. I think it's time to get a proper sandblasting cabinet. I simply don't know where to put it. Lydexic, now that you have air, you could start blasting.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, those are some nice shavings especially considering the fact that all you did was hone the blade.


----------



## mochoa

Very Nice Smitty, those are some mighty fine shavings to be comming out of a jack plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I'm still hunting for a 5c for my type 11 collection. Got a whole slew of type 11 #5's, just no 5c. I agree with Scott, let it shine. Leave some patina, just rid it of the junk.


----------



## mochoa

Has anyone here ever used a #45 for cutting Dado's? I think you have to nail down a batten to be able to do that as you would with any wooden Dado plane.


----------



## mochoa

This is about the only picture on the web of the #45 being used to cut dados. 








http://tonykonovaloff.com/?page_id=57


----------



## Dcase

I wonder if you could cut dados with the 45 using one of those clamp and guide clamps? I don't see why not, would save you from having to clamp or nail a piece of wood down.


----------



## mochoa

Oh you mean one of those surface clamps you can use as a straight edge for the circ saw or router? I guess that would give you good enough clearance. Not as OG gangsta' as nailing down a piece of wood though.

O bought one of those cheap ones at HF, I haven't really used it yet but I think I lost my money on that one. Clamping pressure is pretty weak.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You gotta have sharp nickers for dado work like that… And those little things are bullocks… (did I get that english spelling right? Been awhile since it was used here…)


----------



## LukieB

Did someone say Type 11 5c?? For some reason, I have 2. Actually that reason is to sell so, anyone interested?

















See how nice it looks when you let it shine?

















As you can see, one of them has one of those "handy" hanging holes drilled right in the o of "No 5"


----------



## Dcase

Yes, those are the clamps I am talking about… I have some good quality ones that I have used a lot when breaking down large sheets of plywood with the circ saw.

Its def not gangsta but if you nail a board down what are you nailing it to? The piece you are working on? If thats the case then your left with nail holes to cover. I have clamped them down before.


----------



## Mosquito

Don, I'm still hunting for a 5c for my type 11 collection. Got a whole slew of type 11 #5's, just no 5c.

That's funny, the only type 11 #5 I have is a 5c… if I had more than one, I'd entertain a trade…
-

Mauricio, I've never used the #45 for dado's, but I was planning on trying it soon. If it worked well, I was going to use it for a cross brace for the table I'm making.


----------



## mochoa

Dan I need one of those clamps. Cutting down plywood sheets for me is a pain. I made an edge guide for my circ saw and it works well and controlls tear out but that clamp your talking about sweam much faster to clamp in place.


----------



## mochoa

Mos, we look forward to pictures of that! You'll be the secound picture online of the 45 in action making dado's.


----------



## Bertha

I think for dados, the 46 would probably excel. I've done it with a 45 before but it was quite difficult. I ended up using a router.


----------



## racerglen

Same Al. did them in pine, splintery edges, finished up with the router.


----------



## Mosquito

well Al and Glen, that doesn't raise confidence any 

Still going to try, because that would mean I could do it with out having to wait until the weekend to go to the parents' place to use my router. Other thought was to saw the sides, use a chisel to clear out most of the waste, and then follow with the router plane. I just figured I'd try the #45 and see what happens


----------



## Bertha

Don't get me wrong, Mos, you can definitely do it. It'll just have to be totally aligned with insanely sharp and properly placed nickers. If the nickers are off even a hair, you'll get some long threadlike shaving and the tool will start tracking funny. It's really the nickers doing all the work; the blade is just chipping out the junk between them. Super light passes, obviously more shallow than the nickers.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, that's at least how I was planning on doing it. I've had issues with the thread like shavings before. It's going to be cross grain, so I was planning on sharpening up the knickers again before I tried it.


----------



## Bertha

Mos, if you've got a side rebate (I don't), you could probably clean up those litte threads. Might have to cut your dado a little thin. I believe in you, hoss


----------



## mochoa

Mos, try running the 45 backward to score your lines. Then go over it with a knife to deepen the scores. Especially at the back you want to score the lines deep to prevent blow out. Then use the 45 to rout out the waste. (At least that's my educated guess). On the link I posted the guy says he deepens the score with a knife.

If that doesn't work just score the line with a knife, hog out most of the waste with a chisel and then use a #71 if you got it.


----------



## WhoMe

Smitty, You're killin me. As much as I would like to go on a buying spree to enhance my plane family with Ty11 C's, I just cannot spend the money any more until I get a reliable income. In the mean time, I can drool at others. 
Thank you very much for the offer though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

NP! I hope that happens for you real soon.

Re: dado cutting. Yes, dragging backwards to score the lines is important. I've also read that chiseling the end, at angle, to the depth of the dado prevents blowout. Kinda like putting a bevel on stuff before traversing with jack or fore.


----------



## mochoa

When cutting the rabbet on the end grain of my well board, I drug the #78 backwards to score the line, then used a small flush cut saw to saw down the back end of the dado to eliminate any spelching(sp?).


----------



## Bertha

^truth be told, I've used a marking knife to run the whole dado. plane a bit, deepen the nicker track with the knife, repeat. Not a technique I was exactly anxious to brag about


----------



## Mosquito

Even when I'm not doing cross grain I always run the plane backwards once to get the score line. It's only 2 1/4" wide, so I could just make the score lines, then cross cut with a saw to the depth, and then hog out with the #45 too. So many ways to slice the grain here, I just need to pick one lol I don't have any side rebate's, at least none small enough for the task. I've got a pair of wooden side rebate's, but they're not sharpened up on the sides, nor are they narrow enough.

Heck, I might even try to do sliding dovetails instead of a dado… It's going to be glued otherwise anyway. I love trying new things…

Thanks for the tip about the marking knife… never tried that before either.


----------



## ksSlim

Saw and a 71 does a fair job.


----------



## Dcase

I use a dado set and my table saw  I will clean up saw lines in the dados with a shoulder or router plane just so I can feel a little gangsta but I have yet to do them only with hand tools.


----------



## Dcase

Al, This was just posted on my local CL today… I think this is the drill press you need and the price aint bad..

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/tls/3237459712.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've done lots of dado work with chisel and #71… Slow but effective.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I'd love to have some grey iron like that; cheap as dirt, too. It's 3-phase, though, and I'd rather not fool with a VFD.

I did the sliding dovetail thing on my chisel cabinet. I cut the dovetails by hand, then used the router for the straight shots.


----------



## Mosquito

I did a practice with sawing the sides, chisel out most, and then #71. It did work, just slow, as you said Smitty. I bought the LV replacement cutters when they had free shipping a few months ago, and haven't used them yet…


----------



## Bertha

simple poplar. just a practice case.
.


----------



## mochoa

Al, that case is awesome, nice sliding DT's. We need a tutorial on how to do that.


----------



## Mosquito

Looks pretty good Al. Nothing wrong with poplar, I really like it… That's what my plane till, and the table I'm working on is made out of

Edit: LJ's was tweaking out… I missed the sliding dovetails. Nicely done!


----------



## mochoa

What is a practice case? Looks like a regular (very nice) case to me.


----------



## mochoa

Poplar is underrated. Cheap, nice to work, tight grained, and you dont have to deal with the resins in pine.


----------



## SamuelP

Cheap 4 1/2? strange markings.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160881733554?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, guys! Practice meaning I tried some different stuff on it. Wooden drawer slides (probably a mistake), etc. I really like poplar, mainly b/c I can get it at Lowes, lol. It's a great "hardwood" to plane and I find it to be really durable. If I could get ash, I'd probably make everything out of it. I love that stuff.


----------



## Bertha

Whoever up there asked for a wax cake, send me a PM with an address. 
And Don, send me yours again; I have no idea where it is in my PMs.


----------



## Dcase

Sam, I got outbid on that plane a little earlier today… Its a #4 Keen Kutter I believe and it would have been made by Stanley. It probably has a bedrock frog design.


----------



## Bertha

I've been getting hammered on fleabag lately. I was on a Japanese chisel kick and they wouldn't give them up. I got one that I really like, but it's a 1/4 or less.


----------



## donwilwol

I had one decent day on ebay. I got a 605 for $20 with shipping, 4 planes including a sargent 7xx for $40. They were all buy-it-now. I've been beat on every bid


----------



## Bertha

I do mostly buynows for planes these days. I watched some Japanese chisels around the $10 mark until the last few minutes when they shot up to $100. Fleabag's not what it used to be.


----------



## Bertha

Smitty, the RAS hatred is really getting on my nerves lately. I feel safer crosscutting on my RAS than any other tool in the shop. You think people's tables are too small? I just don't get it.


----------



## Mosquito

I would agree with you Al, (and I know the thread you're referring to). I've got a RAS from my grandfather waiting for me to have shop space for it, so I've been reading a fair amount of the RAS vs SCMS threads, and I would have to agree on most of the points you've made re: safety vs scms… not actually using either, I can't see too much of a difference between the two from safety… just different risks. If a blade in a SCMS grabbed hard, could it not flip the board up causing all kinds of issues? I think I'd rather have the sled shoot forward than throw the board all over everywhere… I mean… I wouldn't put my hand between the blade and fence on a SCMS, so why would I put it in front of the RAS blade?

All I have is a 18v Ryobi One+ 7.25" miter saw, which I've used once, so what would I know lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A cut climbing up on the workpiece because it's a RAS? That's crazy talk. The 'lectric-tool-only crowd, with uber cabinet saws, dozens of routahs, digital measurement tools and scores of jigs gets to me in general anymore. And those are the RAS haters, too. Tie the RAS to the ShopSmith, and make it a bad tool by association. So they're dissin' both tools. Urgh.


----------



## SamuelP

Dan - Its tote makes it look like a 4 1/2, never saw a 4 with a screw.


----------



## Dcase

I just commented on that thread… I am with you guys. I have an older Craftsman 10" RAS in my shop and its my primary saw for cross cutting. Its the most often used power saw in my shop. I have nothing against having a new SCMS but a good one is several hundred dollars. I paid 50 bucks for my RAS and it works just fine.

My dad had a RAS in the shop and it was the first big power tool I used at the age of 10 or 11. I have never had any big fear using the RAS, even back when I was a young lad. I have had the saw "climb" as they call it or jerk towards me but I am holding the frickin handle. Whats it gonna do? Knock my hand off and continue to come at me?

If used properly and you keep your hands out of the way of the blade then why would you fear the RAS?


----------



## Bertha

I just don't even get it, Smit. Are people taking the guards off their RAS? Are they allowing the blade to run past the table (now that would be bad)? How does a buried blade pop out of the groove? I feel way more vulnerable making a cross cut on my table saw with a fancy Incra with a hold-down. My RAS is way more accurate anyhow and it's a cheapo Craftsman. I use a tall piece of maple flooring as my fence. The blade guard simply drops behind a cutout in the middle of it, so the saw can't be pulled forward. When I make a cut, I squeeze the grip to get the guard over the fence (probably 2 feet away from me), then let it drop on the workpiece. The blade never gets within 6 inches of the front of my table and the guard's buried against the table anyway. Do they understand that the rotation of the blade pushes the piece against the fence!? 
.
My SCMS is under a table in the back of my shop. The only time it ever comes out is to go on the driveway to cut junk lumber down to size. Buy a Kapex, though, and you will be exhaulted. 
.
Like you said, end rant.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have had the RAS grab a piece with incredible force, and sling it backwards through the fence. At that point I realized my hand could have been pulled towards the blade if I was, in that split second, instinctively trying to keep hold of the piece. My back fence is at least 3/4" thick now, and I pull the motor with intent to push it back if need be. And nothing in the track of the blade. All good precautions for any saw, right?


----------



## Bertha

Maybe that's it. They've got flimsy fences that are too short. I've got 7/8" flooring in my house and I just used an offcut. I MOUNTED it, not pinched it. I use a 3/4 inch sheet of plywood over 1" particle board for my table. 
.
Anyhow:
.


----------



## chrisstef

that beauty is drool worth. the crescent moon on the hold down … tasty. Wood looks smooth and supple too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The the one on the saw when I got it was not much beefier than a piece of plaster lathe. That's not enough beef, BTW.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, the adornment that is the adjuster is fabulous up there… The front almost looks like a fishead, with eye, popping out.


----------



## donwilwol

when I saw this I thought, "Steven Hawkins made planes?"










http://www.leevalley.com/en/newsletters/Woodworking/7/1/patents.htm


----------



## chrisstef

That plane looks really industrial, kinda like a bridgeport mill.


----------



## Bertha

Christef, that wood is osage orange, a real consideration for us. I'm still blown over by that Transtinted apricot in the chisel thread. Crap, that was beautiful. I've got an apricot tree that I planted two years ago, lol. Maybe my Satanic spawn will mill it one day since I'm never having kids, even though they can mow the lawn and wash my car.


----------



## chrisstef

Im sittin here waitin for this storm to blow somethin over so i have a legitimate reason to mill somethin. Ive had my eye on this maple burl for 4 years now. Osage orange huh … so much sweet wood so little time. I walked the baby down into the shop last night while mom was asleep and waved pine shavings over him. He actually focused on one without his eyes gettin all googly. Progress, real world progress.


----------



## Bertha

Off topic: my Sureflo pump arrived today. I'm installing an alternate water source for my house. I got a big horizontal tank to go under the deck. What do y'all think about this, since y'all are generally smart. Will this work?
.
Turn off the main water. Connect the tank to an outdoor faucet. Turn on the pump and "backfill" the freshwater plumbing in my home. The pump is 65psi. Am I going to bust something? Think that's enough pressure? I've got "on demand" hot water in the guest baths and a big new NG one for the rest of the house. 
.
I saw some doomsday prepper doing it but I'm guessing that was for an underground bunker, lol.

Anyhow: look at the bottom drawers on this monster
.


----------



## Bertha

Also unrelated: the online post office is selling Ronald Reagan stamps. You know I bought a stack. Ron for life.


----------



## chrisstef

65 psi sounds like enough to me. Looking at my holding tank coming in from the well its around 40-45 psi. Does the tank have a bladder?

Homemade lasagna for dinner .. nom nom nom.


----------



## Bertha

No bladder, Stef. Just a 250 Gal plastic job. The pump is for potable but I won't use it for that. I'm talking showers mostly, maybe faucets. I'll treat the water if it sits there for a while. When I've got dogfood all over my hands and I try to turn the sink on and it's dead, I curse humanity. If I have an aneurysm, that's what's going to do it. 
.
I looked into a well but the quote was beyond ridiculous. Does the 45psi run things pretty well?


----------



## chrisstef

45 psi works well in the house, about 1600 sqaure feet, but its only pushing 40 gals of water. I wonder if its gonna take more than that to fill the 250 gal with air to push it? Im no turd chaser so i wouldnt let me opinions here matter. Just thinkin out loud.


----------



## Bertha

I hadn't thought about compensatory head pressure. I expected to have to vent it. I don't want to have to pressurize it. My house is a bit over 4000 square feet but I only use about 1000 of that, maybe less. I can't remember the last time I've been upstairs (broken leg especially). I forgot physics a long time ago but if I fill my system, the upstairs may even give me some extra pressure. My biggest problem, lol, is I don't know how to shut off my main. Same old thing…buy a tool then figure out if you can use it later


----------



## Bertha

Have you seen this beauty by a fellow LJ. Check out his projects. Oh wow.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/14445


----------



## TechRedneck

Al

Is the tank outside? Might freeze on you.

After those wind storms took out the power here for 7 days, I ordered a transfer switch and cable for the generator. I keep 20 gal of gas in containers and rotate the gas to the UTV and pickup. Now I can run the well pump and three rooms on the gen. I plan on adding a bi fuel kit to run on propane and gasoline, 450 gal of propane can last a while. If you have natural gas all the better.

You have a nice hill above the house, bury a tank and gravity feed to the house. No freeze and the pump may not 
be needed or work as hard. Height of tank, diamater of hose and friction loss would determine pressure.


----------



## chrisstef

250gals is gonna put some pressure on itself with gravity alone.


----------



## Bertha

Genius, Tech. I considered putting a pond heater in it if necessary. Height is no problem, it's the plumbing I dread. I spent a fortune fitting everything for natural gas. Everything was electric when I bought the place. I recently put an overkill standby generator (Generac Guardian 25kW). I didn't fuss with a selective transfer, I just sent it to the whole house. I don't ever use my 2nd heat pump. Problem is, it comes on all the time in this $hithole area. That NG ain't cheap over long stretches either. I've got a portable 8000kW and a mess of 5 gallon tanks (not very galoot). I could probably put the reserve water tank under the house where it's insulated. I'm not sure it will fit through my access door, though. I just want off the grid. I'm seriously considering a bunker. I've never denied my paranoia. A guy down the road built a cinder block cellar in the woods and dropped a school bus in it. That's prepper


----------



## bhog

Dang you guys have been busy…..Al is back.

Smitt I think the plane looks like a turtle. he he.

Having a well dug is crazy money around here.


----------



## TechRedneck

Jheez Al… 25kW? You're not messin around. Only thing about that is it eats a lot of gas.

You could insulate the tank next to the house and it may survive some deep cold snaps. Latent heat capicity of water is pretty good actually. If you could circulate fresh water into the tank on occasion you could essentally heat the water up and keep it fresh and un frozen. Doing this in the summer could keep it from getting stagnant. A little dose of chlorine would not hurt.

I am with you about having the ability to live in some comfort off the grid. Things are getting worse instead of better. Those of us in the country are the last ones to get electric back. " country boys can survive"


----------



## Mosquito

Ok, So I tried the Dado's with my #45…

Here's the setup:









Sorry in advance for the crappy focus. My camera (not a video camera) was having issues with trying to focus on different things. When I stop to adjust the plane, it gets better until the end. Also it's a little wobbly because I'm using my workmate, and holding it with my foot… 





Here's the results:




































You can see a little blow out in that last picture, on the right side (under the clamped down fence). It wasn't bad, probably 1/4" wide at most, and only about 1/16" deep. Should have cut the end with a knife, or beveled it with a chisel, but I wanted to try with out doing that first.

It should be noted that this was my first try. I didn't do a test dado before this. I did, however, edit out the part of the video at the beginning where I set up the #45's depth stops… Otherwise I set the sliding body piece as best I could on the lines I made. Putting the knickers right on the lines, then "hoping" for parallel… I was off by a little, so it kept sticking, which I adjusted part way through the video (where it finally comes into good focus).

I don't think I'd want to push that thing through something like maple or oak with a 3/4" cutter, it would take quite a while, as I'd probably back the cutter out even more… But it did work, and I'm pretty happy with the results.


----------



## TechRedneck

Mos

Can't beat that post, video and pics with circles and arrows and a paragraph describing each one (or was that a song I heard some time ago?)

Crap.. Now you guys have me wanting a #45… Will this ever end? Will I ever be satisfied with what I have?


----------



## Bertha

Man, I love me some Tech *********************************** My security guys recommended an electrician who happened to be the same guy who wired my shop. A cop I trust originally hooked me up and two recommendations…well, that's my guy. He said I needed a 20kW to power my two 200A panels. Why the previous owners went for such large heat pumps, I'm not sure. I pay for a streetside security light, so I wanted everyone around to know I was up and running. Crime deterrent. It used to be country; now it's "eco friendly" with the price to match, lol. I'd have a windmill and solar panels if I could friggin afford them. This last storm really taught me a lot about living in WV, end of my 2nd year now. Our State is one of the few operating on a surplus…only because the infrastructure is so pitiful. You need a 4×4 to drive on the city streets of our Capitol city. I still love the State but the govt needs to get their $hit together. Imagine that. I guess I can manage until they start messing with guns. If they start seizing them, I'll be glad I'm in WV
.
Bhog, the only quote that I've received that's larger than the well quote was a fence quote. I bought a log cabin with carpet and linoleum, lol. You can just imagine what the hardwoods cost me. At least I managed to go local; and they worked HARD. So I'm good with that. I also waltzed into Ford wanting a non-dually F350 King Ranch, expecting to spend 30K, lol. 
.
Bhog, PM me your address so I can send you some wax. I can never find addresses that people send me, so it's safe with me, lol. I may have dementia, but at least I don't have dementia.


----------



## bhog

Nice vid Chris.Next one end it with a "Ya baby" or something. lol


----------



## bhog

Growing up my grandfather had a log house in the Hills?Mts in the pacific northwest, I miss that place.

I try to do business local whenever possible,but at the same time sometimes you cant please everybody.


----------



## chrisstef

Don - bending the chip breaker was just the ticket on that #7. Shes singin a sweet tune now, no jammed up shavings. Tote repair needs to happen soon.

Mos - nice work on the 45 dado … video too. Im workin on a new nickname for you. You do more with a workmate, outside, with hand tools, than some with full shops do.


----------



## Bertha

Mos, thanks for the vid. If I had the money, I'd send you the finest bench around. I think you deserve something more solid. It makes me feel guilty for the little crap 3×2 bench that I have. I also think it's probably time to get a depth stop on my 45, or at least install it. It really worked well for you. Outstanding.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I recieved the 602 from thedude yesterday. I will take pictures of it tonight for posting tomarrow.

Arlin


----------



## Bertha

Stef, I actually spend a lot of time mating the chipbreaker to the blade. I polish the "ejection area (?)"; what do you call that hump anyway(?) like the back of an iron. I've got a few planes where the previous user has used the chipbreaker as a screwdriver of some sort. I've got others that look like they've been hammered(?). Scary sharp excels at this b/c your not grooving a stone. I put some wax on the swollen area to ease them out.
.
Lysdexic prefers to oil his swollen areas, but like Bhog says, you can't please everyone.


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, put a piece of scrap on the edge, let the blow out happen on the scrap. I haven't had my 45 out in a while.

Chris, I don't see any pic's of any #7 making shavings.

Tech wrote, Crap.. Now you guys have me wanting a #45…
That just made me chuckle. I almost posted earlier asking who got me started on Sargents.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with you Al, but we need something other than ejection area


----------



## Bertha

Speaking of erect but dangerous forms, Lysdexic, meet Manuel, which you gave to me…what, 10 years ago?
.








.
How cool is that? He's been wrapped in paper and cellophane more times than I like to count. He always got a prime spot in the vehicle and always slept in the hotel during my journeys. 
.
The pot is from a wheel potter in Santa Fe; the soil is from the Mesa. 
.
He's got a bit of Peyronie's and Throckmorton, which is appropriate.


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm in your case Al id call it the head. Im going to pull all my planes out 1 by 1 and give em all a fine tuning. Theyre all real close but now i know enough to get dirty.


----------



## Bertha

There's nothing better than pulling out a plane you haven't seen in a long time; give it a tune-up, and press it around. Good stuff.


----------



## lysdexic

Al,

I wish that I could say that I remember giving you that cactus and that I've always pondered its fate- but I can't. Still it is cool that it survives and hasn't met its demise as so many other of your toys.

This off grid thing really has me thinking. I am totally jealous of the resources and the forsight that you fellas may or may not be displaying. I wish I was in the position to get off the grid.

Just the other day, right in the middle of a case, I looked up at the scrub tech and said "Something bad is going to happen." Dead pan. She quizzed me as to the meaning of the statement but I just shrugged my shoulders and went back to work.


----------



## donwilwol

Lost the 140 by a buck…....it almost doubled in the last 10 seconds. http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-140-BLOCK-PLANE-/251149438322?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a79ac4d72&autorefresh=true


----------



## Bertha

Something bad is going to happen, Lysdexic. Your scrub tech is going to out earn you before too long. One of my investigators told me the other day that she was writing a novel called, "Jesus and toenails" (no religion topic). I just nodded and shrugged my shoulders, too. 
.
No worries about the cactus gift. You were in your Bonzai phase and he was just dead weight, probably 4 inches or less when you gave him to me. It was just a little ember from my LA days that I kept lit, ironically to New Mexico, lol. 
.
The grid, ah. I like to consider myself Country, desperately paid for Country, but as soon as my real Country friends heard I had City water and sewer (one of my prerequisites…many here have "open" septic systems), I'm just run of the mill city folk, simply displaced. I compensate by hoarding guns, ammo, sex toys, and buying massive generators (like my natural gas wouldn't be interrupted in times of peril). I don't even own an ATV (cue embarrassing music) or a fiddle. 
.
Lysexic, we share an attorney friend, LLM JSD last time I checked. Three cans of Skoal a day. FL. Natural light. Well, he's retired now, married to a Church going teacher, bought a massive farm in Iowa (wtf?), and is homeschooling his girls. Might be on to something. Healthcare reform, I can hardly wait! They'll waive malpractice in the bill, surely. There'll always be a grid.


----------



## Bertha

Don, I just figured you snope. All the cool kids are doing it. I wanted a 140 for a long time and Dan caught me with a fat wallet, cued me to a Fleabay buynow. I paid dearly, as you will. I'm sure you probably already own one, but it's a wonderful little guy. I'm a sucker for a skew and just admiring it makes me happy. I've seriously wanted one for probably 7 years or so now. I'm going to buy the LN version, push it around a bit, then sock it away. My Stanley will be the user, as it wants to be used. I'll use my LN as a shoe horn.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I don't own a 140. I really want the veritas, but $200+ for a block plane?

I'll store the LN for you Al.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Brandon and Chris.

Al, I am so looking forward to the day I have a good bench to work on… so far the sturdiest thing I've planed on is a folding table… clamped to a porch… Better than a work mate, but still rather wobbly

Don, I think I'll use a scrap piece when I actually do it on the table, and although I'm thinking better of it, I think I'll leave that wording alone ;-) ... I was planning on planing a dado in both pieces at the same time, and was going to use a knife, and chisel to bevel the back of the last one, but I think I might just use scrap as sacrificial blow-out backing.


----------



## lysdexic

Mos, I agree with Smitty. That was a outstanding post.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, that is *truly* (not somewhat, or really…) *outstanding*! Love the video, love the cut, love the outcome. Like Don says, add scrap alongside for blow-out, only has to be a half inch, maybe 3/4", but not much. And wax those skates and the action will improve considerable.


----------



## lysdexic

I do not own a #45 so could someone tell me what the thingy is that looks like a v shape iron poised to stab you in the knuckles?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A slitter. Keeps hand surgeons busy…

Never tried to use it, Leech describes it.


----------



## Mosquito

thanks Smitty, I've been meaning to get some wax for my planes and saws, but haven't yet for whatever reason or excuse… I will try to remember the next time I go shopping
-

Heh, Scott, it's not THAT close… nor is it very sharp (I haven't used it either). I just have it that way so I could use just the depth stop in the back. A little improvisation… 








Sorry for crappy tablet camera picture


----------



## mochoa

Great post Mos! Thanks for doing that. The speltching wouldnt be an issue on case work since you would be cutting a rabbet on the back after cutting the dado's. Either way that's a pretty clean looking dado.

I'm sure it would have worked better without losing all that energy to the bench. I use and old white candle to wax my planes.

I was going to ask you about that slitter sticking up, that doesn't look safe man.

That video is saved to my favorites. Thanks again.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah, when I was doing the beading last weekend, I didn't have the beading depth stop with me, so I used the slitting depth stop with the normal one instead, but didn't have a washer the right size (the threads in the body aren't deep enough for just the depth stop there) I just haven't switched it yet… I will go do it now…

I don't have any candles, so I was going to look at my options while out. Was thinking just a candle


----------



## RGtools

Al one thing that I don't remember seeing get covered. You need to drain the pressure out of your tank after you turn your water off, else wise you will be wet and cussing and not in the fun way.

Once the water is off, just open your lowest faucet (basement tub in my case) and wait for the water to stop).

I need to get a hand pump for my well as a back up. If worse comes to worse I have a 1000 gallon retention tank that I can get drinkable water from (with a bit of work).

Could use some guns though.

Prep on.


----------



## thedude50

Al when i had the ranch where I was building my dream home before I threw the PE that changed my life. We sat up a serious off grid system including 2 20 thousand galon propane tanks I got them for 1000 dollars each from a dealer who went bankrupt we also had 2 19thousand gallon tanks of water one on each well one well was on the grid but could run on the solar bank that I never finished. The water was pumped to the top of the mountain and would have fed the house by gravity the place went into forclosure when i was sick but the owner has done nothing to finish it I plan on buying it back when the time is right this time Ill cash him out since it is woth so little now there is no way he will sit on it forever just to get his money out. If I dont get that place back aI will aim at higher elevation up in the pines land costs more there but it is worth it. We had a large cave dug into the side of the mountain it is for survival end of the world kind of stuff. I know I will head there if the end is near as the hole is still there and it wont matter who owns what if the end does come it will be who is armed the best. And of coarse who is not afraid to take what they need. I say go for all things that will protect you and yours.

Chris I liked the video and want to give you some constructive feedback. i WAS ALWAYS TAUGHT THAT WHEN plowing out a grove or a dado that you start the cut at the end of the stroke say the last 4 inches and then you slowly work your way back to the beginning of the board. I know this may seem a little odd but it is the correct way to plow out a dado. I think you will find this eliminates more of the tear out and it helps you keep the grove straight. I do hope this makes since and that your able to make it work for you. CTW I am selling a nice 46 should you want to go that way.


----------



## Bertha

I've been looking for a 46 for a long time. How many blades does it have?


----------



## bandit571

I may have a project box coming today…..


----------



## Bertha

^I've got a couple duvet covers coming in today. You win, Bandit.


----------



## terryR

Mos, awesome video with your 45…I had no idea a dado could be cut so quickly…even while fighting the table. I'd say those are excellent results for your first attempt!!! Who needs a router? I certainly don't own a router…but will start the search for a 45 today…Thanks!

Jeez, I'm away for a few days and everyone is going off the grid…yeah, don't we wish! I'd dearly love to live off the grid…1/3 of the way there now just considering where we live…no water…no cell phone service…last house on the power line literally! We are lucky to have many caves in this area…and I've explored most that I'm aware of…so that's where we get our water. Fresh, clean, and runs year around…

Now…electricity is another topic altogether…you can't really go off the grid with power generators…unless you are burning livestock poop for energy. I think the trick is to learn to USE less electricity…then you can generate what you need. Unfortunately, burning propane, diesel, natural gas, etc. STILL keeps you connected to the grid…sorta…

IMO we need someone smart to build hundreds of tiny wind/water mills that fit in a singe array. Collect the power from the wind, rain, sun, and gravity.

Enough…here are my 2 vintage Sargent Auto-Sets…the smaller is the 708 smoother…the larger is the 714 jack version exactly as arrived in the mail…I think the totes may be East Indian Mahogany? we'll see…










I'll clean this pair up slightly, and use 'em for special projects due to their worth! Next on my list…maybe a 710…or a 718 Fore plane. Forget about the 722 Jointer!

And…YES…I blame Don for getting me addicted to Sargents…
.


----------



## Bertha

Wow! Those auto-sets are fantastic.
.
And yes, running natural gas isn't really "off the grid". A guy I know has a huge solar array and he sells power BACK to the power company. He's got a room with all kinds of gizmos for the panels. It looked very, very expensive; but I like the idea of sticking it to the man.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"But Sir, you are the man…"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic post Mos. Thank ya Sir.

" I looked up at the scrub tech and said "Something bad is going to happen." Dead pan. She quizzed me as to the meaning of the statement but I just shrugged my shoulders and went back to work." ..... If this did in fact happen then i have become a huge fan Scott. Simply perfect.

Those are beauties Terry. Congrats.

Al just typed: "...I like the idea of sticking it to the man."


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for the tip Dude, with that board, I *was* starting with the last 4" seeing as the board was only 3.5" wide lol
-

Thanks terry, I hadn't tried it, and Mauricio asked, and since I've got some dado's to do, I figured I'd give it a try 
-

Thanks Tony


----------



## Mosquito

I'm curious how those auto sets actually work… I've never seen one "in action" so to speak, just some awesome shavings shots… 
-

I got an e-mail back from the antique guy I spoke with (and shared a video of his American Wood Worker interview) that he's got a few unrestored planes, and I was curious what you guys thought on prices for the following:
"Stanley #5-1/2C type 10. It will need new paint, the last owner sprayed it silver.
Stanley #4-1/2 type 10. It needs rust removal and paint.
Stanley #6C type 11. Good condition."

Keep in mind, he restores them and sells them at an antique shop otherwise, so I'm not expecting to get into flea market pricing here. He gave me some prices, but I'm curious what you guys think, uninfluenced by that. I haven't checked them out yet, but obviously would before I pull the trigger…


----------



## chrisstef

Just gettin back to the thread here … stupid power went out last night and i woke up to a 8" maple laying across my driveway. Nothin better than a little 2 stroke at 6:00 AM. (Im talkin chainsaws Al, dont worry, you didnt miss the party). I was gettin all set to post the money shots of the #7 but when the juice goes out so does my interweb. Ill toss em up tonight.


----------



## ITnerd

Hey Mos, when I was a little bit west of Frederickburg VA a couple weeks back, the guy had almost the same set of items in his antique booth. I'll note his prices, the condition, and my thoughts on them:

Stanley #4-1/2 type 17. Good Condition, 80% plus japanning, no rust. 55 bucks, and I bought it.
Stanley #5-1/2 type 13. Had a poor refinish job done, and I passed at 90 bucks.
Stanley #6 type 13. Good condition. I passed at 60 bucks.

I really wanted a decent 4 1/2, and I really like the added heft of the war time models, brass be damned. So 55 seemed a little high to me, but it was in good condition and the cash was burning a hole in my pocket.

The 5 1/2 and the 6 both seem overpriced given condition, so I passed. I would consider that 5 1/2 at around 50-60, the 6 at 30-45, depending how much work is needed. The 6's and 606's seem to be the most commonly available, in my rust hunting.

I try to keep in mind you can get them cleaned, sharpened and pretuned from Don for not much more than that. In some ways, Don's pricing really helps govern what I'll pay in the wild; why pay 10 bucks less, and have to spend half a day doing the work? I'm not rich like Al's gerbils, but my time is worth more than that, and besides Don does a better restore job than I can.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, great pics and vid. Very cool.

Dude, with that hole in the cave it sounds like you will be all set for when Nibiru comes.  I used to worry about end of the world stuff but now I just say F it. I will go down with the others and die with everyone else. A post apocalyptic world does not sound like it would be all that fun to live in anyway. At least in the movies it seems that way. People eating people, lots of dirt and dust in the air, motorcycle gangs… ehh I will take my chances on there maybe being an afterlife.


----------



## lysdexic

"ehh I will take my chances on there maybe being an afterlife."

Thats the spirit.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Dan. I'm in the same camp as you re end of the world… whatever, I'm just along for the ride 
-

IT, thanks for the info. The prices were (in order) $50, $50, $65. I want the #6, but I'm not sure about the #5 1/2, or the #4 1/2. It will depend on the conditions of them, I guess. I may bring a few of my "extras"/duplicates and see if I can work out some wheelin' and dealin' there… For example, the #6 I'd be replacing… or the #7 I've replaced…


----------



## Bertha

Mel Gibson seemed to work the situation pretty well. Then again, there was that creepy kid with the boomerang. It must have affected Mel, what with his drunken escapades and general anti-semitic tone. 
.
WV still has the prize for the creepiest kid in "Deliverance", though.


----------



## ITnerd

When I was a kid, my father and I helped our priest at the time pick up a church organ in Richwood WV. It was one of the most beatiful drives I have ever been on, it was spring and they still had snow at the higher elevations. We happened to be there the weekend of the Ramps Festival . I distinctly remember 3 things:

1. Feeling like a cop in a biker bar, or a taliban in first class. Every eye was on us. 
2. Some damn good eating; ramp sandwiches, soups, fried ramps, ramp souffle, etc. 
3. The smell coming from our van on the ride back would have knocked a buzzard off a ******************** truck.

Highly recommend it Al. Take your wife and 2 respirators for the ride home.


----------



## TechRedneck

"I've got my shotgun, my rifle and my 4 wheel drive… A country boy can survive"

Country folks know how to make due with what they have, electric or not. I can shoot a deer off my front porch, walk to the river and fish, have 10 acres to grow stuff and a shop full of tools.

Now the only thing we worry about is those city slickers who for some reason .. terrorist attack, tusnami, dirty bomb… all without food, water, power coming out to the country. They actually have teams of people around here and in Washington DC making plans for such an event. Staging areas, stored food and cots. Emergency communications. It is good to plan but the gov't knows that something might be brewing or at least they are planning which is a good thing.

Personally I don't worry too much about it, unlike the "preppers" but it dosn't hurt to make some plans for a disaster. Having lived through a small one this summer it sure woke me up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

RE: 45 Purchase

I saw this on CraigsList (i'm not affiliated). I have no idea if it is a deal or not. If anyone has interest and the guy will not ship it, he is not far from me and i could go pick it up and send it your way without a problem.

Thought i would throw it out there…


----------



## Dcase

The gov't is probably planning on a civil war type of situation. When the dollar collapses there will be riots. Thats a whole other form topic for a different web site though.

Say, anyone here looking for a decent #8 user? I have a type 8 or 9 that I restored and want to sell. Its got a bit of pitting on the sole and some on the sides but its perfectly usable. Due to the pitting on the sole I am willing to let it go for pretty cheap.. I don't have a set price, send me PM if interested. I am thinking 50ish but you can probably talk me down… I have 3 #8s now and I just wanna get rid of it.

Here is a picture of the plane… The IBC iron would not be included, it was only in the plane at the time of this photo. I am selling the plane with the regular Stanley iron.


----------



## ShaneA

Love me some Road Warrior. Has one of all time great car chases. As a kid when I would watch it, and I think a lot of the homosexual themes didnt set in. A$$less chaps, tough gay gansters, and I was thinking Omar from "The Wire" was the first in that role.

Wow…that was off topic!


----------



## Bertha

Funny, Shane. The a$sless chaps were formative in both I and Lysdexic's youth. You've never done a three-legged race, each claiming a leg? 
.
Tech, I'm with you. If it's on, I'm glad I live where I do. This would be the absolute wrong place to launch some kind of invasion, governmental or otherwise. 
.
I'm game for going down fighting, but I really just want interrupted utilities. I've got more guns than David Allen Coe but I just want lights and a shower. 
.
Dan, that #8 is fabulous. I actually use the #7 more often, otherwise I'd be all over it. I mean, you just have to have a #8, whether you use it or not.


----------



## Dcase

Tony, that 45 looks nice and that price seems like a decent amount for whats there. I don't know if its a great deal but its def a fare price.

Al, I don't want to get on politics to long but I want you to watch this video when you get the chance. Not sure if you follow Jesse Ventura's political views or seen him on shows before but I have a feeling you would like him a lot… I am a huge supporter of Jesse.






There are 3 other parts to the interview that you can get links from there on youtube. Its a great interview. This clip is just about guns and gun control.


----------



## Mosquito

Jesse got a lot of crap when he was governor here… and he may have went off the deep end a little shortly thereafter, but I would have to agree with you Dan…

I still have one of these too, from then:








Except mine was the earlier one, where the green button said "Jesse Ventura *for* Governor"


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I thought his approval rating was high when he left? He def made history in MN by winning the election after only spending 300,000 grand on his whole campaign. He also beat both the right and the left… Search for some of his recent interviews, he makes a lot of sense in what he says about todays politics.


----------



## Dcase

^ 300 grand or 300,000 not 300,000 grand…


----------



## thedude50

Al it has 10 cutters I am selling it for my friend bill he wants 225 for it


----------



## Bertha

He also beat both the right and the left
.
He also beat some random guy unmercifully in public for disrespecting him. He's crazy as a loon, but I love him, too, Dan. 300,000K is a lot of money. I bet a certain POTUS could go on a lot of sweet trips with that
.
Scotty-body, you had asked a while back about stripping nickel. I can tell you what I did on my tongue/groove plane, for what it's worth:
.
1) I shocked it at a ridiculous 50 Amps for a week. That's right, fellas, that's how I roll.
2) I soaked it in "PB blaster" (WalMart automotive section) for another week in a glass Pyrex. 
3) I hit it with a brass brush on a corded drill. You can use a pneumatic one soon, which I actually prefer.
.
Here you can see an in-process shot:
.








.
I also would like to show you my bottle opener. What are you doing later?
.








.
Also for Scottie, I'm home early b/c I met my ortho for the last time today. His RNP asked me some questions she already asked me, shot a few films, and asked if I went to therapy or "did it myself". I answered "myself" and that was the end of that. My ortho popped in, shook my hand, films look great, no restrictions, call me if you need anything.
.
I friggin graduated. 
.
And you were really close…it was $55,000 total.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That was an expensive dog walking expedition. Congrats on getting the all clear.

Man that last picture is disturbing…. needs a banjo and a purdy smile.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Tony!
.
That picture represents extreme manliness in every dimension.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can't quite make out what it says on your dil… er bottle opener.


----------



## Bertha

Hey, can any of you guys help this LJ out?
.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/41716#reply-499037
.
That's a supercool logo. I'd like to know more.


----------



## bandit571

Looks almost like an Ohio Tool Co. type of logo…


----------



## Bertha

And another thing a bit off topic,
.
*How do you jokers sharpen drawknives?* I recently bought a log bed from a local craftsman. I'd like to make a quilt rack (yes, I collect quilts, what of it?  out of some logs I've been drying. I'm not selling a kidney for those tenon cutters, so I'm drawknifing/forstnering it.


----------



## bandit571

Rest one end in the crook of the elbow, while holding the other end in your hand. There is a stone, almost like that used on axes. Run it along the blade, away from you. Flatten the back, re-stone until sharp. Simple???


----------



## Bertha

So lead the stone to the blade. Will attempt, Bandit. Thanks!


----------



## Mosquito

Al, I laughed at this "He's crazy as a loon, but I love him, too, Dan" simply because the loon is the state bird lol


----------



## chrisstef

Ive sharpened a drawknife successfully the way bandit suggested but i put my left hand on the handle and pushed the other handle into my supremely muscular pectoral region securing it completely still and stroked away at the bevel.

Ive got a really cool quilt from our honeymoon. Patchwork of womens sundress's from Bali.

im very seriously considering that #8 Dan.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well here are the pictures of the 602 that I bought from the TheDude for $512. I can say it fits the hand pretty good, however, I can not tell the difference between the #2 and the #602 except for the bottom screws just like the rest of the bedrocks.

This is as I have taken it out of the box










On this picture I noticed the Blade is advanced to far. I put a digital meter on it and it was .63 above the surface. Is this normal and I am doing something wrong?










Here it is taken apart










I did talk to Lance and he will be getting me another Knob to replace the broken one here.










I have one question about this blade since I do not know much about them. It seems to me this blade is almost done and out of grindings. What do you think?










Also There are gaps on both sides of the chip breaker of about 1/32. It should be flat is that correct?










All and all I like the plane, however, it needs cleaning and blade needs cleaning and sharpening and the chip breaker needs flatening or I should say in planners words it needs some TLC.


----------



## thedude50

Arlin I would have asumed that the blade moved during freight it was taking perfict shavings right before I packed it up . yes the blade is a little short but its almost 100 years old you probably only have 25 more years left on her. Also under pressure the cap iron was flush when she left. I wish you had backed the blade up and used it before you took her to peices she was dialed in to work just fine but now you have her in bits lets see what your able to get out of her on your own.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sorry Dude. Was excited in showing the guys the plane. I am still I believe a beginner until I master it.


----------



## thedude50

I will try to find you another Iron it may take a while but Ill find you one the chip breaker is a quick fix if it isnt flat under pressure a quick hone job and then polish the round part on your water stones


----------



## ShaneA

I would have to say 602s are sweet. Spendy, but sweet! Enjoy Arlin.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A SW #2 and #3 pose… (Random Wed Night Pic) :


----------



## thedude50

Arlin the bedrock is about engagement of the frog to the sole look at how big the surface is to engage.less chatter heavier and easier to adjust all these things make bedrocks the ultimate design a design so good Lie Nielsen still uses it today.


----------



## lysdexic

Al,

I have to air this out. That is three times that you have mentioned the total amount billed for your ankle fracture. It is misleading. As a physician you KNOW that is not what was paid by your insurance much less what your surgeon will actually receive. I know you realize this but most people out there and here don't.

When you mentioned this previously I wrote a response each time and deleted it.

Probably 90% of that bill is from EMS, the ER, the OR, the hospital.

Regardless of what perverse amount is billed, the Medicare reimbursement (and your state employee insurance is probably pretty close) for an open reduction and internal fixation (ORIF) of a bimalleolar ankle fracture is about $600 -$700. That includes free follow up care for 90 days. Sure, you will be billed for the xrays and stuff. But he can not bill you for his time nor with RNP's time for 90 days. It is included in the $700. Most people don't realize that.

Hell, I took my truck in for its 95K maintenance, water pump, alignment, tires etc and just the labor was $1154. I paid the bill that day.

So, you broke your ankle and it was an open fracture (the bone stuck out of the skin). Up until WWII this mostly meant and amputation or death. Your surgeon, on a weekend, washed out your wounds, realigned your foot, and stabilized your fracture with a plate and screws.

You have now been released. Full weight bearing with out any major complication. You can walk. You can feel your foot. You have gone back to work. You have not been septic or had an amputation. For this your surgeon will receive about $700 in 90 to 180 days.

I am not saying this to garner praise, glory or pity for the surgeon. But, as a physician, to imply that the "friggin orthopod" will pocket $55,000 is misleading if not a little insulting.


----------



## ShaneA

Wow Scott…not sure if that is good news or bad news. No matter, those are all big numbers, including the mechanics bills. Hard for the simple guy to wrap their head around all the $ associated w/medicine, insurance, and real fees vs what is actually paid.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, tell Al that I am so mad at him that I am not going to talk to him until Thursday.

BTW, great pic of the pose and the kindred SW chisel. I commend you on always achieving and preserving just the right amount of patina.


----------



## lysdexic

Sorry about the rant.


----------



## thedude50

Scott I hate to say your dead on but you are as a veteran rn I make more than a rookie md in the kaiser system they will make around 90 k on their first year i made 140k for fewer hours they make it up in their third year if the hospital keeps them. the guys making money are the ceos and the chief of the department. and the lawyers .


----------



## thedude50

well guys i have been given a great amount of money from the state who just paid me close to 20k for the disability claim for the past 8 months they were paying me only 150 per week my actual rate was 830 dollars a week and now they agreed and are paying me tomorrow I want to improve a couple of things in the shop with the money and am thinking I WILL GET MY SHOULDER PLANE AND MY SHOOTING BOARD PLANE AND MAYBE A BIG PLANER A TABLE SAW AND A HALLOW CHISEL MORTISER . then again AI MAY ONLY GET ONE TOOL AND KEEP THE CASH FOR EMERGENCYS I have gotten by on so little i can keep it that way and be set for a long time even though it is tough.but I will get the shoulder plane for sure. I do want the rest but can i justify drooping 10 grand on the shop. What I SHOULD BUY IS WOOD what would you guys do ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, bad news. (see above).

Arlin, TLC is exactly what that plane needs. Good pics, thanks for bringing us along. Hope it's a great addition to your till.

Love my non-BR #2, just don't have enough times to use it. :-(


----------



## Mosquito

I can't say I've used my #2 yet…


----------



## LukieB

So the question is, what happens to the other $54,300?

*Smitty*, love the 2/3 shot, I agree they both have a gorgeous amount of patina

*Arlin*, here's a blade that I think might fit. It says it's for a #4 but it also says it's 1-5/8" wide, which should fit a 2/602

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-wood-plane-iron-blade-chipper-screw-1-5-8-inch-4-/261100891007?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccad36b7f

And another, too pricey though
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Plane-Iron-Blade-1-5-8-x-6-3-8-USA-New-Old-Stock-Vtg-7-16-slot-/320985018502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abc32b086

And one waaaaay too pricey…. Does this guy really think he's gonna get $99 for a blade?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-STANLEY-BENCH-PLANE-No-2-IRON-CUTTER-BLADE-1-5-8-NOS-RARE-NEW-CABINETMAKER-/260927704299?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc080cceb


----------



## LukieB

*Arlin*, This one might be actually be period correct for you 602
http://www.jimbodetools.com/STANLEY-No-602-V-Logo-Plane-Iron-p12540.html

Reasonable price even


----------



## Bertha

Lysexic,
Well, I simply added up all the statement of benefits ("this is not a bill" kind of thing) and that's the total. I didn't even look what was what, doesn't really matter. My maximum out of pocket with my governmental insurance (that I pay dearly for) is $2500. With previous co-pays, ENT PET scans, etc., I probably had $800 left in my deductible. After I paid for the EMS ride and some ED silliness, I'm done out of pocket. 
.
So I should say that I paid nearly nothing for my ankle surgery, which incidentally, I'm very very happy with.
.
Let's say I read a surgical, let's say a colon polyp. I bill $100 per slide. The gastroenterologist then "client bills" the client $500 and pays me my negotiated bulk rate of $40. 
.
I understand how this works with great clarity and for that reason, I tried to keep my MD visits under 5 minutes. I know he's not making any money from me and I don't want to waste his time. After all, he works 90 hours per week and me 60. 
.
I get it.


----------



## Bertha

*to imply that the "friggin orthopod" will pocket $55,000 is misleading if not a little insulting.*
.
That indeed is very insulting and I apologize. I think you'll agree that it was very sarcastic, given that I knew there was a friggin orthopod in attendance.


----------



## lysdexic

Its all good. I get it too -but there are still a lot of people in the world (and maybe a few on this site) who see these outrageous top line numbers and think their doc is pocketing the cash and driving off in a Bently. It bothers me. I know it shouldn't, but that perception bothers me.

nuff said….......

Back to our regular programming


----------



## Dcase

Arlin, I personally don't think there is a big difference between the Bailey's and Bedrock's. I have used both types and they both handled the wood the same. The Bedrocks have a better frog design but I am one of those guys who never moves the frog. I set the frog on a plane to where I want it to be and then it stays there.

Your 602 is nice and I would keep the iron you got with it. That iron still has a decent amount of life left. I wouldn't worry about getting another blade yet. My question is why is there not a brass nut on the front knob? It looks like its just a metal screw. Its very possible Stanley made it that way but if I were you I would swap that screw out and put a brass one in.

I am very nice to my Dr. If I get him upset with me then he will stop writing the scripts


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I'd take that Holtey over a #164, if someone's offering…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just under $6K and it could be yours! Wow, what a plane…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations on the #2 Arlin.

Great 2 , 3 combo Smitty.

Nice rant Scott.

Beautiful Smitty but 6k? I am not sure i understand the concept.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tony - the concept is, you send off $6K and get a tool in return that you hate to put away… 

But seriously, tools at that level enter a severe non-reality space for me, too. But man, it's beautiful!

(Edited for accuracy)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes it really is beautiful, no question about that.

It is not made for use though is it? More for looking at and polishing once a week?


----------



## terryR

Arlin, that's a sweet lil piece of history you've got!

Tools like that Holtey to me mean you better start turning out some wooden products that sell for $$$. But…do I have one on my computer desktop…heck yes. 

Well, about a week ago Brother Lukas called me out for a family shot…I gave some lame excuse…but after much thought, I want a family shot for my own records. It might be intriguing this time next year to look back! Sorry for the mess and cat hair, this shot is from our junk room inside the house…

There is a KK woody on the far right, then my Stanley group which ends after the 2 trannies, then the 2 auto-sets everyone is tired of seeing, then my collection of misc stuff…some say Winchester, Vaughn & Bushnell, and Wards Master on the lever caps, but most are 'donor' planes. But, that's fine with me…and they'll make a nice set of user smoothers…each set up slightly differently if I want. Only a few have been restored and tuned…










And for a closer look of the closer family…Stanley Nos. 3, 4, 5.25, 5, 5, 5.5, 7, 18 (mostly stanley), 60.5, 60.5, 110, two 27's that need love, and a Pesty cat that always gets herself photographed somehow…










OK, all for now…gotta get back to work re-claiming our 100 year old barn, and building goat stalls, guinea roosts, jeez…I wish I could find a modern day supplier of nails that are as tough as the ones I'm trying to pull out of the barnwood! I'm pretty sure this barn wasn't built from chinese nails…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm guessing there's conversation in executive offices across the world: "No, I'm not a collector… I'm getting that H#98 to use, I'm not a collector…"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, that's a very nice family shot. Good stuff!


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Smitty.

ya know…regarding $6000 hand tools…If I could afford it…no question! Forget the Hummer or Porsche…I'd have user tools like that Holtey by the ready.

yes, I'd probably wipe them down every week, too! 
.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wonderful family shot Terry. That's quite a passel you have there.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice family photo Terry. And thanks for mentioning Porsche… makes this seem less randomly-off-topic…
-

Al, found your new Porsche… 918 Spyder


----------



## bandit571

Project in a box showed up today…









Just a few "Before shots"









Might a bit of fun..









That rusty old bolt snapped off…









Well, two days off, time to go to "work".....


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cool #130, bandit, looking forward to see how it comes out!~


----------



## ShaneA

Arlin, I think Dan has a point on the screws. Seems to me thay my Bedrock's have the barrel type brass topped screws. Probably not a big deal, but when you get the new knob, you may see if you have one or can alter one that will set flush atop the knob. Still a cool little plane…


----------



## Dcase

I have a Stanley #4 that was a really late type that had steel screws for the knob and tote. When I gathered enough extra parts I replaced them with the bolts and brass nuts.

Terry, Nice family shot!

Smitty, thats a beauty but wow 6 grand. I haven't even spent close to 6k on my whole collection of planes.

Was working on a plane last night and thought I would take a picture of my "Sand Blaster"


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, Nice family shot!

Dan, that's not sand blasting. When you sand blast your whole arm looks like your finger tips.

Smitty, I don't think my life is all that bad. I wonder how I'd feel if I could afford that $6k plane? And by afford it I mean not feel guilty if I bought it.

Terry, I wipe down my old Stanley's every now and then. I think if I had a set of those babies I'd have a custom cabinet with pull out drawers under my bed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, mine's not either. Certainly it's complete without a $6K smoother. 

Nice 'blaster,' Dan!


----------



## Mosquito

Don, if I could afford all those Holtey's and not feel guilty as you say, I'd probably have someone to wipe them down for me…

That's my kind of blaster Dan


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kinda feeding off the off-shoot topic of yesterday, the responses to 'how to cut a wide chamfer' on this thread are very interesting.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah… some of them sound downright stupidly dangerous…


----------



## Dcase

Wide chamfers are easy with the #72… I have mine for sale, maybe I should suggest it


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Read a craigslist ad last night. Seller had a picture of a brace, plane and handsaw. Text went something like this: "Don't know the age of the items, but obviously past usefullness."

The brace was ratcheting kind, good chrome, reddish. Could have been a MF variant. Thought it funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## donwilwol

I like that sales approach Smitty. "Hey, this item is for sale, but it is obviously past usefullness."


----------



## AnthonyReed

Although not useful; think of how beautiful a portrait on the handsaw would look.


----------



## bandit571

Nah, this is a sandblaster….


----------



## bandit571

Day #1: Project from a Box PIP…...









Pieces getting cleaned up.









Test drives









nice and shiny









brass bolt? Well, since I have to replace a broken bolt…...









why not…


----------



## Mosquito

Nice, Bandit. Like the brass.
-

Got my Type 11 #7 in today, and when looking it over initially, I noticed that there is a crack on the side, just forward of the mouth :-( Guess I'll have to contact the seller and see what they can do. They also listed it as "no rust or pitting" and "collector quality" but there is clearly pitting on both sides (one harder to photograph than the other). I mean, I knew from the pictures it wasn't "collector quality" in the terms of being restored, 100% japanning, etc, but… a crack in the bed? They mentioned the small repaired crack in the tote, so I'm trying to assume that they just didn't see the crack in the bed… Though I noticed it almost as soon as I unwrapped the plane…

I'm a little upset, because their return policy states that buyer pays return shipping, but it came from Canada, so I bet it wouldn't be too cheap…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bummer, sorry to hear it Mos. :-/


----------



## ArlinEastman

TheDude

I now what you can do with the nice money. See Lukie #19721 and the knob for me and it will be great.

Lukie

Thank you for the tip. That one seems it has about 3/4 of the blade left.

Dan
That is the Screw that TheDude sit with the plane. I do not know the difference. Can you show me a picture?

To everyone

As you know I have been in the hospital so many times since the bombing I could not count the money spent so far. Well over a million dollers, however, I know the hospitals get 90% of the money and the Drs get a small % and the nurses get evern less %

The Drs are not getting rich in the Hospitals, however, they do make more if they are on their own and have to pay their own malpractice insurance also.


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, the return policy shouldn't matter. If they don't offer to take it back and rectify the issue completely I'd file a claim with both eBay and PayPal. It an obvious misrepresentation. It may not have been intentional, but its a misrepresentation non the less.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah Don, I contacted the seller, and they were prompt, apologetic, and said that they would refund my purchase, shipping, and said I could keep the plane. (shipping it back would cost almost as much as I paid for it). The guy has almost 1100 feedback score, and is 100% positive. Things like this, are probably why. I'd be hesitant to buy another one, though.


----------



## donwilwol

That's cool Mos. The crack shouldn't effect performance at all.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good for you, Mos!


----------



## Dcase

Mos, at first I was gonna say that it sucks that happened to you but from the sound of it you got yourself a free #7. The plane will work fine with the crack but I would be careful not to let it drop or hit anything hard as that could make the crack worse or even break.

Arlin, I don't really know how to show it with pictures. Usually the Stanley planes have the same brass nut on the tote and knob screws. Some later Stanley planes had flat head steel screws. Looking at the pics of your plane it looks like the rear tote has the bolt with the brass nut while the front knob has a machine screw. It is possible thats the way it was made though. Does the screw head sit about flush with the top of the knob or does the counter bore in the knob look like it was drilled to fit a brass nut? If the knob looks like it was drilled with the right countersink for the screw then I would say thats the way it was made.


----------



## lysdexic

Arlin, this is the brass nut from the from the front knob of a T13 #3. If your front knob has a hole to recieve this type of nut then this is what is original. If so, I would gladly send one of mine in order to make your #602 right. PM me if you want me to send you one.


----------



## Mosquito

I feel a little guilty that I'm going to end up getting it free, but it sounds like they're claiming it wasn't broken when they shipped it, and since it's insured they'll file a claim with FedEx about it. I guess I'll just wait and see if I actually get my money back… Sounds a little fishy, but I guess I've got no reason to doubt it…

Also, the granite remnants adventure was a bust tonight :-( I got there and the guy gave me an address that didn't exist on the street he said. I went one street over and found the house/trailer number, but it didn't look like anyone was home, and it looked pretty trashed (crap all over the yard) so I just kept going. Guess I'll have to find something elsewhere.

I did, however, pick up my 3M gold stikit roll today, and used a few pieces on some mirror tiles… They're not as sticky as I was expecting, which is good. The stuff I got from Rockler for scary sharp stuck so well I ended up ripping the stuff pretty much in half between adhesive and sandpaper trying to remove it…


----------



## WhoMe

bandit, dan, you guys and your sand blasters. whenever I do that kind of sand blasting, I wear gloves as I usually figure out some way to sand some skin off or cut myself enough to bleed. And that does not make for very good lubrication.

OK, you bedrock people out there. I thought I read somewhere that the normal typing of the Stanley Bailey planes does not really apply to the bedrocks. Is this true?
When I looked at that #602 that Arlin got from Lance, I saw 3 patent dates that usually means a type 11 but the base has a raised ring along with the kidney bean hole on the lever cap usually means a type 16. And the tall knobs meant at least a type 12.
I thought that I had read that some of the features of the bedrocks were implemented way before they became available on the Baileys so I would love to be educated more on the bedrocks cuz it sure seems like these were Stanley frankenplanes.

Also, when people sharpen their blades, what is your final waterstone grit that you use. And do you always use a strop or no. Just curious.


----------



## Mosquito

Not sure if you're looking for specifically waterstones, but I use an 8000 grit DMT diamond stone for my final grit. I do not strop, I just remove the bur either by folding it back and forth on the palm of my hand, or by running it along a scrap of wood.


----------



## thedude50

The screw actually dates the plane to the era around 1941 to 1947 the seller of the plane said it was original believe me I asked when I got it as it seemed odd to me too. and why the back was brass and the front was steel change it if you like for looks but the guy was right that is the way it was made. the nob fits perfect. I tried to change it out for brass when i got it I like the look better. However the brass knob would not fit in the hole that was drilled for it

Arlin send the Knob back to me I will make the new Knob I just scored 10 blanks of real eirw I need to spend a day on the lathe anyway just to relieve the stress in the shop.

My friggin grinder died as if on command the thing started shaking like it was the end of the world It had the giant brake drum dancing all over the place.

I cant believe none of you chimed in on my tool purchase Ideas except arlin and he wants me to buy him stuff ROFLMAO I already told you I would replace the knob It will be lovely too now that I have this original knob wood.

I met a guy in my home town that has 4 saw mills in his yard and a huge barn full of the finest Claro Walnut. If any of you guys want some give me a PM and I can get it shipped to you all day long

How Many of you guys use a belt sander in your shops ? I think I need one to sand the cut bench tops smooth So I bought my first Belt Sander ever. I always thought of them as a tool that lacked finesse.


----------



## thedude50

Who Me yes some stuff was before but not most as the bedrocks were the high end line and they remain the highend line today. Dis them if you want to but a bedrock holds its value a hundred times better than any Bailey except the no1


----------



## thedude50

I finish all my stuff at 12000 grit. I strop the blade to a mirror if I want to take it to the extreme but the 12000 is a mirror, but when you do it the mirror is only on the edge and if I strop on the tormek I have a mirror across the whole iron. Sometimes i like the look of that no performance change from it at all. I just ordered a few sets of these stones and hope they sell well. I think they will I know I like them very much and they are now a big part of my ritual of getting the ultimate edge. It is a quest to always improve the edge.


----------



## racerglen

I was selling some surplus edged weaponry to an antique shop the other day, and after his final offer I sugested this could be tossed in.








A#75, with all the original grind marks.

It dosen't show here but for Andy and the Air Ministry, it's engraved RCAF (Royal Canadian Air Force) and some numbers I can't translate (date, squadron ?) in the machined area just above the sole. That area isn't ground flat to the sole, rather concave,.


















The only sign the blade was ever touched was a slght polish to the bevel area, pictures are fuzzy like me, but here it is after a back lap..









Finicky little guy to set up, but here's some tests.









It apears previous users missed something, the blade hold down has small indents to hold it, but by wear marks, it'd been mounted below them, fiddling around I find the cap has to be put in before the blade to make the proper mounting.


----------



## lysdexic

Free shipping from Lee Valley on purchases over $40.

Just sayin'


----------



## racerglen

But only until Monday..
Just addin'

;-)


----------



## Bertha

Mos, lol at the rainbow stripes on that Spyder. Can you imagine what replacing the battery in that thing would run? My fiance was looking at a Leaf and the tech said to expect to replace the battery…for $10K.
.
This is more my style, lol. There's a silver one about 5 miles from me right now. I don't like the cabriolet but I wouldn't turn it down. Bert Wolfe said a bit under $200K with a few upgrades. I'll take two
.
http://bert-wolfe.porschedealer.com/new/Porsche/911+Turbo+S+Cabriolet/2013/Guards+Red/red/851798/info.php


----------



## ShaneA

Who Me, the Bedrocks have their own typing seperate from Bailey planes. You can find it on the webz, outlines lever cap logos, pat dates and whatnot.


----------



## Bertha

Scott, I might pick up a few of their wooden planes (not the ECE$). They're dirt cheap and I like the insert planes.
.
However, I just bought an expensive bed and some friggin orthopod took my $700.


----------



## donwilwol

typing bedrock - http://www.antique-used-tools.com/brtypes.htm

as always posted here with other dating references. http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24092


----------



## Dcase

WhoMe- I have tried more then once to wear gloves while cleaning/sanding the metal planes. I have tried at least a few different types of glove and I found them all to restricting for my taste. The gloves I have used just seem to end up getting in the way and I always end up taking them off.


----------



## Bertha

^I gave them up, too, Dan. I only wear gloves while gardening now.


----------



## Mosquito

I've tried wearing the blue nitrile gloves while sharpening too, but more often than not a finger or knuckle will hit the stone, and the glove gets a large hole in it. It does help, though. Better than not, but I don't like wearing them, so I usually only do that if I know I'll be doing a lot of sharpening… Otherwise I just deal with it


----------



## donwilwol

Home depot sells a pack of 10 rubberized gloves that I buy. A 10 pack is $10 and they last a long time. I'll take a shot of them when I get to the shop. They are black with a yellow back. They are not completley water proof, but for stuff like that they work really well I think. I always use them when sharpening to keep that sharpening grime off me. Thats hard to get off.


----------



## Mosquito

Dang it free LV shipping… guess I had to use it.


----------



## bandit571

On a Rust Hunt doing the yard sale routine:

For a Dollar bill…








28 inches of wood….









For a dollar bill, I got all of this???









Well, that 130 wannabe was a little bit more. A Stanley rule & level co. #33? Iron has a circle stamp. Looks like I will have TWO jointers to clean up…..


----------



## robertb574

"Dang it free LV shipping… guess I had to use it."

My problem too. Want the Edge-trimming block planes. Don't need them. Just want them. Want to wait to the last day to show how resistant I am. Feeling weak today though.


----------



## Mosquito

heh, mine was the mortise chisels… several others that tempted me, but none like those Narex… figured I might as well just buy them and get it over with, so I quit browsing, and get tempted by other things lol
-

Nice score on the #33 Bandit


----------



## alba

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-SPIERS-OF-AYR-INFILL-PLANE-/150902376231?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item23227b8727#ht_500wt_1076


----------



## terryR

Dang it…I wanna make a tote! I'm tired of building guinea roosts, goat feeders, wooden gates, etc…I wanna make a tote!

Why? I suppose because it looks difficult…I've never done it before…and if I mess up I can just toss it in the fire pit. The task seems completely unimportant and fun at the same time…not like repairing the running toilet, or replacing the rotting wood on the back porch…

But…how do I drill that friggin' five inch long hole for the hardware at the proper angle? NOT on the $99 drill press…NOT freehand like Don…I tried and failed twice. So, I drew and drew and drew a few ideas…finally came up with a simple horizontal boring machine.

I used my Kirjes sanding tool…which is simply a motor with a chuck sticking out either side…I just knew it had more uses when I opened the box. After chucking in a test bit, I built up a quick platform for the work piece to slide upon…no guides for this quickie test…I just eyeballed the drill bit straight with my sharpie line. Oh yeah, this piece was square when I drilled it…the photos are after a quick trip through the $99 bandsaw.

Obviously, with this short drill bit, I had to turn the piece around and drill from the base…no problems…came out perfect on my lucky first try! Now, that I know the tool will work, I'll build a better platform and guides to hold everything straight, and use a longer bit…yee haw!










There is still a ton of work needed to turn this walnut block into a comfy, working tote…but that's OK with me…looks like a lot of fun!










…now if I just score that lathe for my b-day…
.


----------



## lysdexic

"Dang it free LV shipping… guess I had to use it."

Yep, I have their BU jack and jointer and regardless of the aestetics, they perform wonderfully. Also, I have a hankerin' for a BU smoother. I want one bad. The #164 is enticing but the Veritas would complete the trifecta.

....and they have the new PM-V11 that I'd like to try. I doubt that I will give in to the temptation…..


----------



## Bertha

^No competition when it comes to looks. Mine performs very well; just not a whole lot better than a T11 #4. It's a wonderful plane to push around and the price isn't horrible. I just wish they'd start making these in all bronze. 
.
I have to admit, though, the front knob on that Veritas is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Bertha

What's that little doo-dad in front of the cap on the Veritas? Is that how you adjust the mouth? Preposterous.


----------



## lysdexic

The thing that really entices me about the Veritas is that irons are interchangeable with the jack and jointer.

I prefer the traditional style of the #164.

I don't need either one of these planes tough.


----------



## Bertha

No, you need the LN164. You just don't know that you need it yet.


----------



## lysdexic

That is a stop for the mouth adjustment. Say, if you primarily have a tight mouth dialed in most of the time but you need to open it for a one time operation you can then close the mouth right back to the stop and resume your old, usual setting. It is quiet useful.

It also keeps you from slamming the mouth into the iron's edge.

The mouth is adjusted by loosening and tightening the front knob.


----------



## Bertha

I want their edge plane, beader, their 10 1/4, their rabbet block, and the 140. Notice I say "want". Never apologize for want.


----------



## Bertha

^Hmmm, that is pretty clever. Looks weird, but definitely clever.


----------



## Bertha

I also desperately need some of these:
.


----------



## lysdexic

Want…..

Their spokeshaves and the #112. Although I think I'll go vintage on the #112.

Don, what are your thoughts on the Veritas vs Vintage #112?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If I'd settle for that LN164, I'd have it shipped to Don Yoda for rosewood knob and tote. I'd scavenge from an old smoother if it'd work (to reshape into #164 wood). Can't have cherry mixing with the rosewood…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Ooo… Want just changed to need…


----------



## Bertha

Lysdexic, that vintage 112 is going to cost you. I'm sure you've looked at them. This is one Veritas that I really like. My scraper is Dan's 4 1/2 conversion. I like the little LN too.


----------



## Dcase

I don't think the vintage 112's go for a crazy amount.. I have seen a number of them sell for somewhere around the 100 dollar range. If they are in fine shape then they sell for more though.


----------



## Bertha

^Wow, I thought they were a lot more than that.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, here's my thought on the veritas versus the vintage 112 scraper, understanding that I haven't really had time to use the vintage, I've only tested it.

I bought the veritas because it has the extra adjustment to put a flex in the blade. I figured I'd need it with my sharpening abilities with scrapers. When I sharpened the Stanley and tried it, I was extremely surprised.










It really does work wonderfully. Even without any flex in the blade. I suppose the flex will be a nice to have in certain situations. I'm really not sure what those situations will be, but maybe as the blade dulls or some really grumpy grain, I'm not really sure.

They are both extremely useful tools. Its my opinion if your going to decide on which one to buy, its going to have to be on something other than how well they work. Either one will perform equally well. The veritas has a little bigger base, which can be a good thing and a bad thing. To me its indifferent. The veritas is prettier if you like new and shiny, the vintage is prettier if you like …...well….vintage.

If I could only have one, and had to part with one, I think I'd flip a coin, I don't know how else I would decide. As of right now, I don't need 2, but would have no idea how to decide which one should go.

*Terry*, I'm not sure why you thought I free handed my holes. Here's the blog here's the truth










I bought a long drill bit, but I still drill half way through from both sides.

It looks like you're well on your way. And don't worry, I still have one once in a while that because a great looking piece of firewood. That's one of the reasons I never make one at a time, and its great when 2 or 3 come out good.

This toothed iron is on its way to me. Now I need to make a toothed scraper. I'm actually hoping it will fit one of these. I lost a toothed blade for the 112 on ebay a few days ago by a buck. It got up above $30+ and I wasn't paying more than a new Hock.

Oh, and I managed to sneak out and snap a shot of the gloves. They are worth a try.









Back to work…...


----------



## donwilwol

I felt guilty posting shavings with the 112 and not the veritas.


----------



## Bertha

My Hamler insert doesn't have a flexer and I've never missed it. What I really like about it is the spring.
.
http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/FEATURE/hamler_scraper_insert/paul_hamler_scraper_insert.htm


----------



## Mosquito

Dang it Al. Every time you post that, it makes me want one, only to remember that he doesn't make them anymore… 
-

Nice shavings shots, Don. I still want a scrapper, but probably not for a while.


----------



## terryR

Hmmmm…that veritas scraper plane looks like a pretty good deal…hate the wood.

Don, I must have read that blog in a big hurry this past summer…fencing, ya know…will have to re-read a lot I can see. Now I see your drill press in the photo…didin't before…thought you were demi-god anyway! LOL…


----------



## bandit571

Tearing apart that #33: Found Patent dates on the lateral, looks like three of them. Two Patent date inside the small Brass adjuster wheel, with "Bailey's Patent" to boot. Iron has an arch stamp, with Stanley Rule forming the arch, and "&level Co. ' forming the arch's base. Chip breaker even has a stamp, "Bailey's" arched over "Patent, with a Patent date under that. Looking along the chipbreaker, it is bent just past the bolt hole, mimicing the bend of the front end. Tote bolt has a solid looking Brass "nut", and a steel rod, threaded both ends. Front knob just has a long wood screw. I got all the bolts cleaned up and shiny, working on the rest. Japanning is toast, maybe 20% left, and most of that is under the metal piece that holds all the other pieces. Where it sat on the wood, the japanning is still intact, say about 90%.

Imagine that, a handplane older than i look…..


----------



## lysdexic

I have been watching the #112's on eBay recently. Interestingly most are "Buy it Now"s that are clustered around the $200 range. However, one #112 without a blade went for $95 day before yesterday.

Don, have you made a replacement tote for a Veritas?


----------



## donwilwol

Don, have you made a replacement tote for a Veritas?

Not yet


----------



## donwilwol

Jeez….hope I didn't shatter the Demi god allusion


----------



## Mosquito

Jeez….hope I didn't shatter the Demi god allusion

You have 40 minutes left to go make one, and edit your response ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

this is a defiance. Not sure what it was meant for but it certainly wasn't going to make a smoother. I put a camber on it and Its an acceptable scrub. If somebody don't have a scrub, make me an offer. Unreasonable offers accepted, I'd just like to see somebody get some use out of it.


----------



## donwilwol

So, I'm starting a new policy. The next guy that offers me a handyman plane for $2, I'm going to hand him $3 and tell him to give the plane to the next guy that shows interest. They can be made to work, they're just not worth the time to make them work.




























I should also mention that when I bought this I said :heck" the blade is worth $2. I was wrong. This plane actually works better if I put a $3 Buck Bros. iron in it. What's wrong with the handyman iron? I honestly don't know. Sharp fixes everything, I just can't seem to get it sharp.

This is the 3rd Handyman I've restored. The first 2 were not that bad. It took a little extra effort, but this one is crap!! I'd ask anybody if they wanted it, but I just wouldn't do that to a friend. So if this shows up in the mail, it seems I just don't like you.


----------



## Mosquito

how wide is the lever cap on that "scrub" Don? I've been looking for one for a scrub I got from my grandfather… I'd be more interested in buying it for that then itself lol


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, its 1 3/4". Its a lot wider than a Stanley #40.

A block plane blade will fit this plane. 110, 220 Buck Bros etc.


----------



## DaddyZ

Don't send it my way, I was going to sell you mine for your 3$ Price, I only have a few thou….JK


----------



## bhog

Did catch up again.Off early today had to relax for awhile and am headed out to the shop for something.Gotta pour mud tomorrow…... Yay!!!

Lol Hey Don were good right?Ya know after the #1's home an all? lol.Send it to Al…. Double dare.


----------



## Mosquito

Lol Brandon… Agreed, I think Al needs one 

There is a Handyman 1204 listed locally on craigslist for $5 right near where I am, I've seen it pop up a few times, but I can't say I've ever really been tempted by it lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am really wanting to buy the #112 and I just can not get my wife to spring the money for them. $200 to $350

Don

I really like the looks of the Veritas 112, it looks bigger and heavyer with a bigger tote than the Stanley.


----------



## Bertha

Lol, Brandon
.
Lysdexic, Paul Hamler himself makes scraper blades out of old saws. I'm sure you have some of those. He cut them with some kind of CNC laser but I bet a Dremel disk would work fine. If you find a scraper without a blade for under $100, go for it. I've got some diamond bits for my foredom. I cut up an old stanley iron with no problem. Brandon and Don, wax cakes going out tomorrow. 
.
Not exactly woodworking, but woodworking tools. I got my tank and pump for my off-the-grid water tank. My pump is sealed, submersible only, and the lid of my tank doesn't come off, lol (although it came with a lid lifter. I cut a hole in the top with a jigsaw and I'm going to try to build a plexi cover. Incidentally, my cordless drill was out of power so I chucked one of those keyless chucks into my impact driver. It was an animal with a forstner bit in it.


----------



## WhoMe

Lance - I was not intending to dis the bedrocks - that was never my intention but the term frankenplane was all I could come up with. I know in this thread it is not the most favorable term. That is why I was asking to be educated on the bedrocks because the only typing info I knew of was for the Baileys. 
Don, Shane, thanks on the info for typing the bedrocks. It is bookmarked and I learned something too.

RE the gloves, what Don took a picture of is similar to what I use. Rubberized with cloth backing. I found that I still get enough feel that they work fine for me. I tried the blue nitrile ones and they lasted about 2 minutes before I got them caught on something and ripped a large hole in them. So those stay on the side for painting/finishing type work.

Now, bandit, that quote of "1$ for 28 inches of wood" makes all kinds of things pop into my head. None of them rated PG or cleaner….lolol

AND, totally not wood or plane related but I did this today next to Disneyland.
























Unfortunately it flew directly overhead. It was pretty awesome though.


----------



## bandit571

I have 28" of old wood, that needs a new finish. What does one put on one of these???









Handles are TOAST, any certain wood for these? Beech, maybe? Black Walnut, maybe? Brass in now shiny, all the screws as well. 18V B&D drill died, ain't the battery, either. Only had for about five years…

130 wannabe: Paint is drying, will try to get the old bolt out, might just drill it out. Going for a 1/4×20 bolt anyway. iron is getting sharp, S L O W L Y, Kind of bowed, makes flattening rough.

Still waiting around on the guy with the Savage #6 to answer. Need a place to pick that expensive plane up. Afterall, it is costing me a whole dollar bill….. Seems he is over in Delaware, Ohio, for the Little Brown Jug this week. Sounds like a lot of Horse Crap to me…..


----------



## Bertha

That is friggin awesome, WhoMe. I can't think about that stuff too much because my brain will explode. I mean, we have a little car on Mars right now. It's just too much for me to consider.
.
Now….I've been a bedrock fan for forever. We're BFFs, although she never texts me anymore. Some claim they're an an advertising gimmick, and they may be right. When's the last time you've moved a frog? There's just something about the round walls that makes me want to sprout 28 inches for $1. It's intangible, I just like them. I also like Shun knives, Sig handguns, Scott's fertilizer, Cascade detergent, Pakistani rugs, Ivanko gym equipment, and RedWing boots. It's just one of those things, brother.


----------



## Bertha

*I have 28" of old wood*
.
Hugh Heffner has 4" of old semi-flaccid. It's not the age, Bandit; does it work? 
Even if it doesn't, it's still Ron Jeremy impressive.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Friday Nite Pic… 'A Bench at Rest'


----------



## donwilwol

I was a bedrock fan, still am, but those Sargent 700s!


----------



## ShaneA

There is a lot to take in there Smitty. Lots of stuff to catch the eye. Pretty cool picture.


----------



## WhoMe

I have 28" of old wood, that needs a new finish. What does one put on one of these???

I bet you can get someone to put a hand rubbed finish on that 28" but I think it will cost you more than 1$
But then again, she may be impressed and do it for free.

OK, mind out of the gutter….

Smitty, turn that thing into a black and white shot and it could look like it came out of the 1920's or 30's. Really nice shot. Has a lot of handmade characters in that. Especially with that well worn mallet.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, thats a woodworkers post card right there!!


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, to restore the wood on my trans planes I have used several finishes and I cant say one is better then the other. I have used BLO on a lot of them and then put a topcoat of clear shellac for protection. I have also finished some with waterlox tung oil. As for the knob and tote… They were originally beech but of coarse you can use any wood that you want. You got one heck of a deal on that #33.

Al, the 112's will sometimes sell for quite a bit more then 100 dollars. They are like any plane where sometimes you will see one going for a ton and other times you see them go for less.. I just know I have seen a number of decent looking Stanley 112's sell for somewhere in the ballpark of 100.

Bedrocks… Ehhh. I only have one, a 606, and compared to my Bailey #6 I see no difference at all in performance. They both plane just as well with a sharp iron. I do think the frog design is better but not so much better that I would pay 5 times the amount on one that I would pay for a Bailey. As I said earlier and as Al just said, I don't mess with the frogs. I really don't see the need to. Once I have them set where I want them I never have a need to move them.


----------



## Bertha

Dan+1 as usual.
.
Smit, that's my new desktop background. Like Shane said, put some sepia on it and it's a Lee Valley cover. 
.
You know what? We should start posting some random worked over bench pictures. Heavy on vintage planes. It'd be a repository of pictures that may not ever happen again. This early period of handplane rebirth, you know.
.
Those are the types of pictures that speak to me the most. 
.
In other news, all your friends probably own trucks, right?
There's a new product you might consider for them.
.









.
A guy at work turned me onto them. He got a cop at the office with one.
.
The best $20 you'll ever spend…because memories are priceless
.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/I-LOVE-GAY-PORN-HUGE-JUMBO-BUMPER-CAR-MAGNET-PRANK-/350452674531


----------



## Bertha

Brutalized!!!
.


----------



## ShaneA

Hilarious! Are they magnets or some type of sticker? If they dont come off easy, I could see some angry hombres.


----------



## Mosquito

Here's my random Friday's…

Veneered the little computer case I'm working on









And for the other creation of the evening…









Don't judge


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Bertha

Whoa, Mos. I'm in.
.
Shane, they are magnets, non-marring. The giant ones are much cheaper than the small ones for some reason. I've got two waiting for just the right moment. I've got one homophobic colleague; although I'm as straight as a Starrett, he doesn't get my locker room humor (which persists in real life). I've got them at work and I'm just waiting for him to park in an area where he won't see it. He's the type that walks around his expensive car before he gets in it, so it's a bonafide challenge (that I will win). There are ones that are even worse, but this one's pretty much the standard to get owned with.
.
The real challenge is to take a picture as they enter their vehicle (like above). It's more difficult than you might think. The only bad thing is that when they discover it, they generally destroy it. The stronger will take the torch and pass it on. 
.








.


----------



## Bertha

Oh yeah, Smit. I just changed my background again.


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty - sepia did that pink pencil in the far corner much more justice 

#112 - want one. 
Router Plane - want one. want one bad.
Anyone buyin kidneys?

Mos - ill take 2 corner pieces. Little whip cream. If all you got is cool whip, ill pass.

Al - a personal creation of mine: (as previously posted)









And somethin i saw at the crocery store:









:


----------



## TechRedneck

Nice Smitty

Now we're talkin


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You guys make me smile. It really is the stuff on the bench at the end of the day. All of it. I brushed some extra crap off the bench and snapped with only Scott's lamp on…


----------



## Bertha

Stef, you get it, man. You know, the router planes aren't that expensive. You need the 71, obviously. But once you have that, I think I've been convinced that the Veritas makes sense for a user. I've got an ancient 71 1/2 and the small LN and I love both. I was going for the corners, too; that crisp, man. I learned long ago about the CO2 charged whipper. Nothing else can compare.


----------



## Bertha

Smit, I'm intrigued by both that lamp base and that marking gauge. Do tell about both!


----------



## chrisstef

Ive been waiting to find one in the wild but im coming to think theyre hard to come by and my time has gotten pretty damn thin for rust huntin. Ill squeeze on one soon. Maybe ill head down to brass city and check Walt out the next time a good scrap load comes in at work. I think im on my first solo daddy day tomorrow, were gonna spend some time in the shop just hangin around i think.

Just to rub it in - big moms rolled through tonight and dropped off a 6 rack of cannolis from Lucibello's in New Haven. Love me some Mom. Love me some sweetened creamy cheese inside fried little rolled up jammies.


----------



## Mosquito

Nope, no whip cream or cool whip… just chocolate butter cream frosting… and it's delicious.
-

I would agree on the #71, Chris. They're not so bad. In fact, I think my #71 was the 2nd or 3rd plane I got…


----------



## Bertha

You ba$tard.


----------



## ksSlim

Whoa, you're gone for a whole DAY and it takes a while to catch up. 
For the practical jokers-you will reap what you sow.
Smitty- you should make a calendar with a collection of those pics.
Spaceship was great, but why did they have to cut down 400 trees to land? Planning?


----------



## stonedlion

Try a whole week! I came back from a well deserved week's vacation to end up spending an evening wading through 900 messages on this thread.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^You make that sound like a bad thing… ;-)


----------



## thedude50

well Lady's I spent the day driving to Oakland to attend the Lie Nielsen tool event I picked up some cool tools and am very pleased. With the contacts I made. I met Robert Larson and Glenn Drake I got a Large Shoulder plane and ordered a Shooting Board Plane and a surprise Plane that I will show off the day it arrives. I also got a nice set of two cherries carving chisels. I picked up a Drake joinery saw that is a killer tool. And a really nice marking gage. a set of feeler gages I got a training video to learn the new tools I also picked up a lot of card scrapers to see whos i LIKE BEST AND A REALLY COOL DRAKE BURNISHER.with a file on the back side. I loved the show and got to have the experts give me some tips on improving my technique. The guys at the LN booth were very kind and answered all my questions they showed me some cool tips on the planes I was interested in. I hope to attend more events in the future.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude, we need pictures of the large shoulder plane, the two cherries, the feelers, etc. You know the rules… 'or it didn't happen.'

The lamp. Lysdexic calls it art nouveau, so I will, too. There's a flea mkt place in north StL that my wife and I have been to a few times, and there's a junk dealer that had this. I tried to buy it twice before, and the third time got it for a price that was reasonable. Replaced the cord, and it's been on the bench ever since.

Marking gauge has been in alot of blog and project posts. It's a Stanley #198. I'll get a pic of it and it's #197 cousin up on here later today. They're both an awesome mix of steel, brass and rosewood…


----------



## bhog

Really nice pic Smitt.I noticed the pencil too, only because I have more than a manly man would be comfy admitting in the shop(two daughters).Whats crazy is that one of the packs came with THE best pencil sharpener of all time,a pink princess one,I have a couple vintage Bostons,and this thing is like a dialed in smoother compared to a scrub.I will try to remember to look for it later.

Al, sweet.Looking forward to receiving your cake.I guess atleast I didnt say muffins…..I know a couple guys that could be victimized by those magnets.One of em would probably not notice for awhile,almost put an Obama sticker on his tailgate ,but in the small town he lives in,would probably end in sacrafice,or he would mame me pretty good.Still really tempted because just the thought makes me lol.


----------



## donwilwol

wow. Did I miss a lot yesterday. I didn't see one of those post on the bumper stickers. Reminds me of something my wife said a few days ago. She said she was glad I don't have the gun rack in my trucks back window anymore. I didn't have the heart to tell her its because the truck window isn't wide enough anymore.

A calendar of Smitty's pic's would sell like hotcakes (or maybe Mos's cakes who knows)


----------



## terryR

Smitty, that's an impressive photo! You should try to take more at the day's end…

What do you guys think about this Sargent combo plane? Looks complete to me…but I don't really know…with 22 irons…free shipping for $135 …










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sargent-Combination-Plane-and-Cutters-Not-Stanley-45-/280886419316?pt=LHDefaultDomain0&hash=item4166229f74

Thanks,


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, I'd suggest that combo plane prices in general are down, and a Sargent should be a bit lower. That said, I'm not in the market specifically and haven't looked closely. I'd go Stanley at that price, for sure. Maybe Don has inight as to Sargent prices. He's the in-house Guru of that brand.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

ADD: I like the cutter pouch, that's a nice value add.


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, I just started looking at the sargent combo planes, so I'm not sure about pricing. I've wanted a second #45 and I was thinking of going Sargent when I do.(would want to know if cutters are interchangeable first) Its hard to calculate prices because they differ so bad. There are some Sargents that sell way more than Stanley. Go find a ladybug or other type Sargent rabbit. The #7-24 are higher than the bedrocks and you know where the 700 series falls.

Its hard to tell which one that is. Sargent made several similar models, and Some of them were actually rebranded Stanleys. My initial reaction is, since the price includes shipping, its probably about fair. Not a steal, but not to bad either.

If it helps, I *THINK* thats a Sargent #1080. The book puts its value at $75 - $150, with cutters, and its NOT the Stanley rebranded model. I think that price includes the original wooden box. Before you use this price to judge, see my notes above.

If I was in the market, and it was in my budget, I'd be ok with it. It looks in good shape. Its my opinion that if planes continue to increase in value, the rarer sargents are going to increase a bit faster than Stanley, but then if I had any financal sense at all…...well you understand.


----------



## terryR

THANKS to you both for input! Lots of good advice! I haven't had a bum deal off seeBay for a while…think I may go for it…

Don, here's a 718C that was priced $100 MORE last week…just sayin'... ;-)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-SARGENT-No-718C-AUTO-SET-FORE-PLANE-99-JAPANNING-w-TILT-KNOB-FINE-/130754863325?pt=LHDefaultDomain0&hash=item1e7198e0dd

.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got to wait and see what the one I bought off ebay is Terry. Not that I'd pay $300 right now. If it got down to $200 i'd be very tempted.


----------



## terryR

^Sorry, buddy, but if that minty 718C goes down any more…it's coming to Alabama! 
.


----------



## Bertha

Ah, Java update available, Windows update complete, I've been trying to log on for 30 minutes.
.
I bid on a few planes last night and got smoked. As usual, by $1. I can't do the snipe. I just can't hand over my password to them. Simply can't do it. 
.
I'm going to hit up my local ACE today to get some stuff for my backup water dealie. My wax lady usually shows up early Sat, so I'm giving her a bit of time. I'll get what I can get.
.
I got a couple Butcher chisels (for another thread, I know) last night as buynows. I've got so many tools to refurb that it's become intimidating. 
.
I've got Don's insanely huge woodbody showing off on the shelf. I think she's first.
.
I want a ladybug terribly.


----------



## bandit571

Progress of that small wood plane;









other than the iron and chip breaker, all other metalwork is cleaned up.









Found some holes in one side..









Front end, and









and back end. Mounting points for a fence?? Sole is clean, and looking good…









So far, so good..


----------



## Bertha

^lol, that's a "small" wood plane for Bandit


----------



## bhog

Dang El Bandito you have that little nub looking good.


----------



## donwilwol

Keep run in bandit. That's 28".

Ha Terry, just picked up a farm fresh 710!


----------



## terryR

Don…the demi-god…haven't you finished restoring and sharpening that 710 yet? It's been a whole TWO HOURS! 

I need photos…or some oreos…cannot tell which…
.


----------



## donwilwol

No pic's till I get home. Oreos sounds pretty good too.


----------



## bandit571

Picked up a "Black & Red" block plane off of ebay's buy-it-now. Total was less than $10. Has an American Boy knob up front, but no names are showing. We will see in about a week. Still trying to get that Savage #6 to my house. Seller is still at The Little Brown Jug. Maybe Monday?????

Took the #33 out for a test drive. It will make shavings as is. This is one LOOOONG plane. I can't wait to get this plane out to the Pole Barn Shop, where I have enough room to use it. I might even have a board or two long enough for it to work. And to think, all I have done to the iron is clean the rust & gunk off, not really sharpened as of yet.


----------



## chrisstef

Slick oreo trick: get yourself a small dessert fork and gently insert into the creamy middle portion of the oreo. Insert into glass of milk. Full coverage and no sloppy fingers. Remove shortly after the air bubbles cease.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, back from my day trip… went out with a #4 1/2, #4, and #6, came back with a #6, #4 1/2, and #5 1/2. Not a bad day, I don't think. "traded" in a #4 that seems newer, and a mix of parts, a type 15 #6 that was unrestored, and my Type 7 #4 1/2, and came back with a type 10 #5 1/2, and #4 1/2, and type 11 #6. He gave me $100 for the three I brought, which I'm happy with, since that's a hair over what I paid for them, and the only thing I did was sharpen the iron on the #4 1/2, that's it. So I'm happy with the trade. But I've got some work to do now… the #5 1/2 is silver…


----------



## donwilwol

dessert fork? Really? So you need to lick the steak juice off the fork first?


----------



## Mosquito

if you grill the steak right, that IS dessert ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Yup Don give it a shot. It will revolutionize your oreo experience. Ya cant have any cookie if you dont eat your meat. All in all were just another iron on the bench.


----------



## donwilwol

I picked up a type 15 #4, a 180, and a 192 to go with the 190 I already have. Also a Hudson 130 double ended block.

Oh, and now I need to stop for cookies.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice haul Don. I suggest a full oreo sleeve to the dome. At least thats how i roll. Hopin to sneak out in the mornin for a quick rust hunt.


----------



## donwilwol

Good luck. Hope the rust is plentiful


----------



## terryR

Random shot for saturday…










Didn't get much time today, but have rasped the walnut into tote shape…now at the sandpaper stage…

Now…what the heck do I do with a walnut tote!

Edit: that desert fork trick is SWEET!!!!!!!
.


----------



## Bertha

Hoo Hoo, Terry! That rasp is gorgeous.
.
*Seller is still at The Little Brown Jug-Bandit*
.
Been there, brother. 'just got to wait it out; my good friends always waited.
.
Mos, I think you did good. I hate to see that T7 4.5 leave your shop, but a man's got to do. That silver on the 5.5 ain't no biggie. That T11/6 is a keeper for sure.


----------



## ArlinEastman

This is the first time I have been out all day. 10am to 430pm. I went to my local woodturners club for a woodturning demo and it was greaaaaat.

I learned several new ways to turn a bowl which I will be trying hopfully in the near future and show everone here.

Nice time, nice friends and nice lunch = well Nice.

Arlin


----------



## Bertha

Arlin, I owe you a major PM. It got lost in all the anti-Republican (no political topic) hate mail. I will attend to it.


----------



## Bertha

My dog is rolling into a moving patch of sunlight, grunting loudly in the process. Being home early on Saturday is a good thing. We should all be dogs.


----------



## donwilwol

todays bunch










My $18 (including shipping) 605 red rock showed up as well.


----------



## Bertha

I'm not even going to talk about $18. 2nd from the right, what's her width?


----------



## donwilwol

Its a #192 Al, which is 1".


----------



## chrisstef

Fellas - what should i look out for on the #71 router plane. I might have a lead on one for tomorrow. Any particular items always missing, particular areas prone to cracking, etc ….


----------



## donwilwol

Chris, just make sure the blade clamp and adjuster screw is there. To be honest, I don't think I've ever seen one broke, so just look it over. Typically there is only one blade with them, so any additional is a bonus. Blades can be made or I'm told the ones Lee Valley sells will fit. I think Dave Bardin did a video on it.


----------



## chrisstef

good stuff Don thanks buddy. ive got a c-note set aside and its burnin a hole in my wallet. The boys just sent 19 tons of structural steel to the scrap yard from a demo job at ESPN.


----------



## bhog

Chrisstef that is a completely fat bastard oreo trick you got there.Ever break up a whole roll into a decent sized mug,add milk ,wreck that ish and try not to curl up into the fetal position?Then bounce a couple fresh krispy kremes out of the bag or box?Love…

Don nice haul sir.

Made a couple shavings today on a mystery slab and some walnut.Made a mallet out of some scrap.No pics .Then got sucked into a little sweeping because I moved my m.s. station,trash,and planer around.Then started on a baby bench hook.

My beautiful wife is baking some fine little morsels.


----------



## Bertha

Don, I'm looking for a narrower one. Unfortunately, people know what they're worth.
.
Stef, what Don said. I can't imagine how you'd irreversibly damage one. If you find one with multiple blades, you'll pay through your Lysdexic. Find one with trashed knobs and pay little for it. I'd be happy to turn some knobs for you, as would many here. I like the older ones without fanciness. I've never used a depth stop and I don't understand the need for an advancer screw. You just bottom it out, then give it a tappy-poo with your favorite plane hammer. It's up there with the most fun planes to use. You can just work the devil out of it, confident that your depth is constant. Even if you have just one hinge mortise to install, it's worth the buy.


----------



## Bertha

From the ads on this site, apparently I'm looking for a bidet and a K&N air filter. Cleanliness is a virtue.


----------



## Mosquito

Chris, a follow up to what Don said… (and a reference for everyone else)
Lee Valley blades fit a #71:









-

Results of today:








-

I would agree Al, it was a little tough to let the T7 #4 1/2 leave, after I had it for only a few weeks, BUT… I did end up with a T10 4 1/2, which does have an adjustment screw. The Type-Random #4, he gave me $20 for, which is $10 more than I paid for it, and I just wanted it gone, to be honest. The T11 #6 was more or less a swap for the #6 I had, and he gave me $40 for it, which is $15 more than I paid. I think I came out ok… the T11 #6 and the #5 1/2 were mainly what I was after.


----------



## chrisstef

bhog - true indeed, kinda like me wolfcheesing a dozen mozzarella sticks for dinner. No wife = no chicken and rice for dinner. I cant say that ive ever rocked the "crush n chug" tecnique but a pint of ben & jerrys to the face makes me wanna curl up with my thumb in my mouth. KK donuts are sparse in my area but big moms rolled through with a 6 rack of cannolis last night from the most Hoss bakery in New Haven. 2 left and ive got a powered sugar crackstache. What kinda morsels is mama cookin up bhog?

Al - i always shoot for the ones that need work. Im a glutten for punishment and a whore with my money. Im itching to get a midi lathe to turn knobs and small stuff. Ive got a small craftsman metal lathe that confuses me more than your sexual preferances.

Mos - Double stuff is cheating but you can use a regular dinner fork and forego the foo foo ness of dessert forks. No pinkies up for you brachacho.


----------



## Mosquito

Man Chris, that post was intense lol Double stuff is even more fun when you take the filling-halves from two, and put them together… Then you can use a pitch fork…


----------



## chrisstef

And Al's new water tank full of delicious whole milk? You can sign me up for that party.


----------



## Mosquito

Now I think we're on to something…


----------



## chrisstef

I bet we can get fresh milk too. Al can probably work an utter like youve never seen.


----------



## ArlinEastman

You know I have a 71 and a 71 1/2 and I am missing the advancer screw on both of them  
Anyone know where I can buy 2 of them? None are ever on fleabay


----------



## donwilwol

Type 10. I like. Maybe even more than the 11. They are harder to find.

Al, what's a narrow one?


----------



## Bertha

*that confuses me more than your sexual preferances.*
.
Very on point, because I've been watching TV today. 
1) I used to like to fight a lot. And I'm still game if necessary. I like watching MTV's "bully beatdown" and the host of the show told a guest, "I'm a woman trapped in a man's body…but I'm a lesbian". Agreed.
.
2) On Investigation Discovery (one of 3 channels out of 150 that I watch), a guy got busted by his Wife with a) lingerie in his desk at work, b) a receipt for champagne while on the business road, and c) a receipt for strawberries at the hotel. He gets busted IRL wearing women's underpants whilst being paddled by a dominatrix. Agreed. 
.
I'm a big fan of perversion, fascinated to some degree with "adult babies".
.
Warning: do not Google "adult babies". If you don't know, keep it that way.


----------



## Bertha

Don, I thought they produced several (?). Am I thinking about the same plane?


----------



## bhog

LOL you guys crack me up.Just about lol'd a mud blow.

Momma made choc chip,and peanut butter with baby M a' M cookies.Seriously the best cookies to ever make a turd.


----------



## Bertha

*Seriously the best cookies to ever make a turd.*
.
A serious signature contender.


----------



## lysdexic

Oh gawd!

I just googleD "adult babies" and I now will never be able to erase those images from my psyche. Picked up some tips though.


----------



## bhog

Forgot to add that I will have to gaffle(how longs it been since u heard that one?) wolfcheesing.Going to try hard to randomly use it in a sentence.


----------



## chrisstef

Wow. Talk about opening a can of worms. Your cable appears to carry slightly different channels than mine. Whatcha 'spose the strawberries were for?


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my goodness! I am almost speechless, and that is saying something.


----------



## bhog

I am pretty sure I already know,but now that Scott did it and learned something,I am really having to fight the urge(SP?) to google it.Aww why not…........BRB


----------



## lysdexic

In case you guys wanted to know what I look like.


----------



## Dcase

Al, So I went ahead and googled "Adult Babies" just because I felt I needed to. I just learned of a new fetish, how bout that..


----------



## bhog

Well I didnt do an image search but from what I read….Woah.


----------



## chrisstef

Hey fellas … I want you all to go ahead and erase your search history before any further damage is done. Diapered polar bear figurines is also not a cool thing to turn up in your search database. Actually had to wiki gaffle. East coast slang never adopted gaffle i guess? Closest i can gather would be perpetrate or perp for short. For context; "dont perp my style".


----------



## bhog

Scott youre not as sexy as I imagined.

For Chrisstef










Had 2 more of each after taking that pic.Morbidly obese.


----------



## waho6o9

Good to know lee Valley's blades fit the 71, thanks Mos.

When you pick up your 71 Chris, hopefully you'll see the foot
and fence laying around some where. If not, maybe get it for 
a lower price or something?
I was lucky and picked mine up complete from a fellow LJer.
Good luck Chris.

Thanks for the laughs, shave on.


----------



## TechRedneck

Gawd… Saturday night on LJ's.

Hope that guy lives in NYC or Frisco, cause if that pic showed up around here he would have to move. If he showed up at a local diner I would hate to think of the ribbing he would get


----------



## chrisstef

Bhog - those cookies ARE as sexy as i imagined. Im currently curled up on the recliner nursing a ben & jerrys hangover. Btw wolfcheese and facecheese are interchangable within the supremely strange abortion of the english language i use.

Wahoo - thanks for the heads up that could be a great bargaining chip in my favor and somethin to look for.


----------



## waho6o9

10 4 good buddy


----------



## bhog

Love me some B&J's.My 2 main are the strawberry cheesecake n chunky monkey.Sometimes there can be a lil too much walnuts in the monkey but its a gamble.

Bid on another 45.


----------



## Dcase

Spent some time in the shop today working on cleaning/tuning a Sargent #408 that I recently picked up.

Here is the before









The tote was broke up at the top so I fixed it and refinished along with the knob. Tote looks like it was from a piece of sap wood as the bottom part was more of a white color. I just cleaned and polished up the metal a bit.

Here is the after and money shot..


















This plane makes my 3rd Sargent bench plane so I think I would consider that a family. Thats all I need is another plane family. Here is the family shot 408, 409 and 410


----------



## Mosquito

Aww man… I came here to post shavings, only to find out that Dan is right before me :-(
-

Oh well, I'll post anyway, because I'm really excited about these…


----------



## stonedlion

lysdexic! My eyes! I can't unsee that!


----------



## Dcase

Mos, them are some pretty sweet pics. Seeing those pics actually makes me want pick up one of those wood jointers..


----------



## Mosquito

After using it, I think I might keep an eye out for more… I'm not sure what it is, but there's just something about it that I really like.

That particular one is my "The Fulton 19" that I got from my grandfather, who may have gotten it from my mom's great uncle (Mom's Cousin's Grandpa?). When I removed the wedge, it had his name on it, and a date that we couldn't quite figure out the relevance of (but he was 9, I think, the year in the date). I just finally got around to finishing sharpening it up tonight. The iron isn't perfect (corners are quite rounded/chipped) but for jointing, it works.


----------



## thedude50

well guys kind of a bummer day but it had a couple of high points too I did go to lowes and picked up a 12 inch dual bevel sliding compound miter saw. I think I have wanted this saw for about 5 years and now I have it. Ill post some pics of all the hall in a day or so. Here is the reason In my other hobby I take commercial photos of Rock Bands. I decided it was time to retire my old Nikon and get a new Nikon 5100. I have several professional lenses and was told they would fit this new camera and they do but Nikon changed the drive on the auto focus and I have to manually focus the camera on any shot i use my old lenses on This is a major problem My main concert lens cost a grand and it wont work on the new camera. So In need to sell the old lens and camera to pay for the extra lens. the new camera came with 2 good lenses and a case but i will need the concert lens to do my work. The shop Photos will get done tomorrow but not with my favorite lens


----------



## LukieB

*Lance*, what kinda lenses?? Are you gonna sell them? I have an older Nikon and may be interested, shoot me a PM if you're interested in selling them… for cheap. I won't hold my breath, I know some of those lenses are pricey.

*Mos* Why didn't you tell me you had an unrestored T-15 #6? I totally would have traded you my restored T-11 #6 for it. My #6 and # 7 are the only ones that aren't T-15s. Oh well, congrats on your wheelin' & dealin' sounds like you came out ahead. Love the Trannie shavings too.

*Stef*, Oreo fork is one of the coolest things I've learned in a long time. Makes me think of George C. "Are you eating that Snickers with a fork?"....."Yeah, how do *you* eat it? With your fingers?

I have absolutely no comments on adult babies


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lukie, I may have a T15 #7. Want me to check? I dont need it…


----------



## LukieB

Absolutely, I'm good for cash or trade, gotta lotta stuff around here, if you're on the hunt for anything.


----------



## bhog

Dan nice restore.Is it me or does that little guy seem casted thicker?

I would like to have this little dude.










How is it that somebody would feel this is right?










In all that crazyness I snagged the 19900 spot.Im pretty sure thats the 3rd notable spot i have gaffled.Im a star.

Al and Scott,after the scarring you guys did to my mind last night I hope you both suffer from a chronic case of diaper rash.With no butt paste in sight for like 3 days.LOL


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I saw that upside down cap. The even more odd thing was the price. If I remember it was either a starting bid or buy it now for $50.


----------



## Mosquito

*Luckie* 
First, because I didn't know you were looking for one, and you didn't get back to me before I went to look at the ones in Stillwater, so I had no idea 

Second, it's not a tranny, it's a woodie


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lukie, I was wrong about the #7. The only Type 15 I have is this SW #5 1/2. W/ orange frog.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Family Pic of SW Bench Planes. Sepia for the ones who like the effect.










Here in color, and with the #4 1/2 I forgot in the first pic…


----------



## donwilwol

Luke, I know I have a SW #7 and pretty sure it's a type 15. I won't be back in the shop until Friday to look.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice family shot Smitty. I've sold most of the SW I've acquired. Your making me second guess my choices. How many families do you suppose a person should have?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Only you can answer that, Don Yoda…


----------



## donwilwol

Its research. I'm defining the subtle differences in the types. Yea, that's it.


----------



## racerglen

oooHHHHmmmmmmmm….


----------



## chrisstef

Busted outta the house early to hit the flea market but didnt have any luck with planes. The guy running the booth was really nice and his prices were very reasonable but no #71 on site. But he did say he thought he had one at home so i gave him my email and phone number. He had a ton of small blocks and smoothers, not a ton of stanleys. Mostly craftsman and dunlops. A box of mostly newer irons and misc. parts. Nothing i couldnt live without.

There was some good news though. I did walk away with a 3/8" firmer socket Witherby, a stanley SW scratch awl, and a 3/4" gouge marked WM Graveas & Son for $17 beans.










Full story over at the chisel thread.


----------



## bhog

Chrisstef I likey that awl.

Messed with a mallet for an hour or so earlier.




























If youre into shaves and you dont have a 68 then you owe it to yourself to get one.Its a fun tool to use and if set right really works good.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive never had any luck with my spokeshaves. All i get is chatter. Thats a killer man hammer bhog. Sexy lines to it. The awl is pretty cool if i say so myself. No pitting on it and the markings are really crisp and clean.


----------



## bhog

Try holding it lighter.When I first started tinkering with them thats all I would get,still do at times.Grain direction is alot of fun.Also double check that the blade isnt too deep.Once you figure it out it out its second nature.


----------



## chrisstef

Gentle hands you say? Ill try treating it a little nicer. Im sure i could get the iron a lot sharper too, little things are hard to hold with my sausage fingers.

The head of your man hammer laminated?


----------



## bhog

Ya its laminated.I do it that way I can use scraps.Seems stronger too.


----------



## chrisstef

Makes sliding the head in easier too. I tried to mortise mine and it came out real suspect. Itll hold but its far from pretty.


----------



## Mosquito

My #7C is a type 15… with a kidney lever cap, though.


----------



## Bertha

Smit is out of control! Keep em coming; they'll be screensavers for decades to come!.
.
In case your retinas survived Lysdexic's post, here's a pic of me last year. Lysexic made that giant high chair for me. It's mdf and laminate but it's still really nice. 
.








.
I made a poopie shortly thereafter.


----------



## bandit571

Had a BAD weekend, tool-wise. Burnt up the dremel. 18v B&D drill died, after five years+ of work. Using a corded SKIL 3/8" drill to wire brush a part. Some how, part went one way, the drill went up across my thumb ( 2 cuts) and then lodged in the front of my shirt…..









this is the worse of the "Wheel Rash" , like road rash, just on a smaller scale. Still sore, too.

Good news? A no-name (yet) American Boy look-a-like is on the way. Seller for the Savage #6 will SHIP it Monday! I also get to work the next two nights, 12 hours shifts. Tonight will be double time, too. I also replaced that dremel, with a cordless kit. $10.00 for the 80pc. set.

Been that kind of weekend….


----------



## 33706

You made a *what*, Al??


----------



## chrisstef

Damn bandito it even made it through your protective layer of fur.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, a while back when I tuned up my Sargent #410 I posted on here that it looked like the casting on the Sargent was a bit thicker/heavier then the Stanley's. The 408 I just restored was the same way. I do believe the older Sargent's had thicker castings then the Stanley planes.

Smitty, very sweet family shot. I love that many have the decals on the totes still.


----------



## chrisstef

I just scrolled up and saw Al's pic again. Clowns got nothin on you brah.


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty's family shot inspired me to get my family together…





I honestly didn't know I had *that* many…

The thumbnails are links to larger images


----------



## donwilwol

Nice family there Mos. It looks like 2 sets of Stanley's. Is there a logic to it or just the way you set them up.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, I suppose I should have added a caption… The logic behind it is… 
The set on the left are all Type 11's, #8, #7, #6, #5, #4, #3.

The second set are the rest of my iron planes; T15 #7c, KK #5, T10 #4 1/2, T13 #4, T15 #2.

Then the non-iron body planes to the right of that.

Top to bottom on the blocks, New Stanley 12-220, 110, Fulton low angle (like Sargent 5206), Small fulton (like Sargent 206), 101.


----------



## Bertha

I'm in the shop listening to the James Gang, so I'm a bit pumped. What 'you trying to hand me?
.
Poopie, no offense meant, my dear friend. When I refer to actual valsalva'd poopies, I generally use the expression, "pinching a lysdexic". Others prefer the simply barbaric, "mud blow". OMG and an extra 
.
I got my T&G plane up and running, silly nickel stripped. Drove it like Bandit does; assemble and go. I've wanted it for a long time and I've got to say, it's one of the more fun planes in my arsenal. I can't wait to actually use it sharp instead of dull as Christef. 
.
What's with this ridiculous image interface?! I wanted to show a friggin picture.
.


----------



## Bertha

I'm telling you, get one of these. I ran over a piece of pine, then cross-cut it on my terrifying, extremely dangerous RAS. I was so scared that I made another poopie (see apology above)


----------



## terryR

Al, very nice! Looks like fun, too…

Nice family shots today!!!
.


----------



## ArlinEastman

This is a saying I made up years ago and I still hold on to it Strongly today

"A Friend is like a Gold Coin, when you have many of them, only then you can be considered a rich man"

Thank you Friends here


----------



## Bertha

^I almost forgot; I was so pi$sed that I couldn't post my picture (it cropped out the handgun I had spent the time to stage; Big Brother; Doomsday) that I failed to mention….those are more absolutely wonderful pictures!!!! I need to get a legal copy of photoshop so I can join the sepia gang. For those that "have obtained" photoshop, you surely have the means to obtain albums from "The Old Crow Medicine Show". Go forth. 
.
Got a gold coin here in WV, Arlin.


----------



## bhog

Mos, nice pic.

Im holding back comments on blowing mud and pinching in the same sentence.I am also at this very minute wolfcheesing a trough of some homade chicken noodle.Used it in a sentence brocada.


----------



## bhog

I noticed the cocked piece in one of your pics the other day Al, I just forgot to comment.


----------



## thedude50

Well my brothers I got the new camera working after 4 hours of reading and set up I was able to get a couple of what I think are fine shots but you be the judge one thing is for sure I need to clean the shop Here is my tool gloat of the year



























I also put the blo on the 1st bench base today and I have to say it looks so much nicer with the color and all the grain showing through. I have to run it is my grandsons 13th birthday tonight off to the party.


----------



## chrisstef

Stef's proud of u bhog. Ill gladly keep your vocab up to date with terms that make people look at you like there was mud blow in your mouth.

Duderino - 18 chisels. Sweet mother of mercy. Watch ur fingers.

Al - fair game, nice shot, touche. Are you typically the tongue or the groove at your planing parties?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Lance

Tool gloat is when you get somthing for almost nothing.

You had to pay full price for that, however, I love the tools and would love to have the saw most of all.


----------



## bhog

Aww burn !!!

Dude ,last time I was at sears tey had that saw for 200 on clearance.I use one at work.Decent saw,smaller footprint than my Bosch,not as accurate but can be set pretty good.


----------



## carguy460

Old Crow Medicine Show? Did I read that correctly? Awesome band, great tunes…I think I like you even more, Al…not every day you see an OCMS reference on a woodworking site!

Rock me mamma, like a wagon wheel…


----------



## lysdexic

Just recently discovered "Old Crow Medicine Show" and spent the evening listening to "their" station on Pandora. Rock me like a wagon wheel. Love it.

Random Sunday night pics. Not vintage - booo hisss


----------



## lysdexic

Ha - Jason you beat me to it!

Never actually seen them. That is kinda of low budget freaky.






This one is for Andy


----------



## carguy460

Chrisstef - I found a Stanley 71 at a flea market awhile back, paid a whopping $13 for it…its only got one cutter, is missing the fence and depth stop, and has the good old blue painted bed…but its proof that they can be found! I've got a flea market comming up next weekend, if you want I can keep an eye out for one…

I posted this pic of my grinder motor in action earlier this year:










Unfortunately, that particular grinder motor doesnt live with me, she lives with her Mom in NM…but yesterday my wife informed me that I have a new grinder motor in the works, should be delivered around June!

Had to share that with someone, the wife says to keep my mouth shut until end of next week…so I told you guys…I was about to explode if I didn't tell someone!


----------



## carguy460

Yeah, I've been deep into OCMS for like 10 years now - most folks dont know much about them. I have a band that plays Wagon Wheel as a part of our set, everyone loves it, sings along, but has no clue about who originally did it!

Lysdexic - you are now way up on my like list, too!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jason

Congrats buddy on the new grinder motor comming home soon.


----------



## carguy460

Thank you Mr. Arlin!


----------



## LukieB

Jason, congratulations on the new grinder motor, I'm sure you already know they require quite a bit of work before you can use 'em


----------



## TechRedneck

Congrats Jason!

we won't tell the wife


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Ditto to the above! Congrats on the news!!!


----------



## carguy460

Thanks Lucas, Mike, and Smitty! Yeah, it took 9.5 years before my girl was suitible for running the grinder, but I only get her in the summer…I'm thinking this one I can have prepped in half the time!


----------



## TechRedneck

Couple shots of shop activity this weekend. Got cold here last night.. in the 30's, but had the garage doors open by noon!










Finally glued up the cherry boards I milled early this summer.. had plenty of time to settle out










#6 to flatten high spots and #4 for some of the curly stuff and knots.










Then my new (old) coffin smoother








\

There were eight panels plus the table top on this project. The side panels got a number of runs through the jet 16-32 sander. I like hand planes but this little machine does one hell of a job getting the panels flat and uniform. Hand planing both sides of eight panels… well… Power baby!










This is the only set of plans I am working from. I just need the basic measurements and something the wife could "approve." the remainder is "field to fit"


----------



## lysdexic

*Jason*, congrats on the news. That is awesome.

*Mike*, I like the desk. Did you do those plans yourself? One of these days I need to try a coffin smoother.


----------



## ksSlim

Moving a hundred year old oak tree. 
Look at the machinery they had to use
League City , Texas. 
A county road widening project threatened the old Ghirardi Oak. 
The city decided to move that majestic tree. 
It took just under a month. 
Watch the incredible process.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=BFTj0hM3DHM


----------



## LukieB

*Mos*, Love the family shot, did you say Type 15 #2? Very cool, how can you tell it's a 15? I've looked/drooled over them, but never seen one that follows the type studies for everything else (I.E. never seen a SW # 2 with a raised ring around knob….Anyway, you inquired about a lever cap. I do have this guy laying around. Kind of looks like a non-Stanley #40, but I think it's wider. It's 1-5/8" across. My non-Stanley parts are kind of limited.









*Mike*, I also like the looks of the desk. I also like the looks of that Jet sander. I love me some hand planes, but that doesn't mean I don't dream of having an oscillating Jet 22-44 in my shop…..

*ksSlim*, Holy crap, indeed what an incredible display of teamwork.


----------



## thedude50

Tecredneck I wish it would get off the century mark we have been over 100 for like 8 weeks straight. I mean come on summer should be winding down by now don't you think. I saw a 604 1/2 go for close to 400 dollars tonight on flea bay I don't think it was close to my 604 1/2 either and that is a hell of a sign the market is coming back after a slump for the past month. Then again their is no logic to the bay any way.

Arlin I never said I paid retail for the tools except the saw I checked our sears tonight they still have the same saw for 600 dollars. I paid 499 at lowes it was a dented box but the saw is fine and I took the warranty too so if it isn't fine they will fix or replace it for free. I got a great deal on the two cherry's 45 % off Show special.

Just checked the base out it looks great I am very happy now it has to dry for 72 hours and then I will put the wipe on Polly on the bench then its on to the totes and the rest of the project. I still dont have the vise for my uncles bench I am hoping I get it done soon I am ready to work on some shop fixtures and then on to a paying job soon.


----------



## TechRedneck

Lysdexic:

In a past life I worked in CAD so picking up the basics of sketchup was not that difficult. I don't go all out with cut lists and super detail, however I like to punch in the dimensions and get a rough 3-D image to play around with.

In this case this is my second attempt at a sewing table for the wife. ( the first one ended up as my sharpening station) She had some input during the design and the model was enough for me and her to see what it would look like. The rest is just going to be put together as I go.

Too much planning takes the fun out of it and I can cut all the parts to fit as they go together. This will be a frame and panel project, all solid cherry and heavy as a truck.


----------



## lysdexic

Its a sewing table not a desk. My mistake.


----------



## TechRedneck

Yes.. and that sewing machine cost more than most of the tools in the shop! not to mention the fabric and thread and all the other stuff that goes along with quilting.

I don't know which hobby costs more. She is usually upstairs in the loft sewing and I am in the basement in the shop. On weekends we meet on the main floor for lunch. Makes for a good marriage!


----------



## Mosquito

Congrats Jason!
-

Nice looking sewing desk (edit *table*) Mike. No recess for the sewing machine? I'm working on a sewing table for the significant other, but she didn't want anything fancy, she helped me design it, and it ended up being just a table… 
-

Lucas, that actually looks really similar to what I'm trying to replace… and 1 5/8" is dead on what mine is. 









Mine's off of a no name scrub. I'm guessing it was a cheap, sticker on the lever cap, sort of thing. There's no markings anywhere on the plane, blade, or lever cap…


----------



## LukieB

This one has no markings either, I'll sell it to you for $20 so I can afford that #3 cap I'm looking for : o

Just kidding of course, if you want it, it's yours. Shoot me a PM with your address, I'll send it your way.


----------



## waho6o9

Great news Jason, congratulations!


----------



## WhoMe

Wow, there are some really nice family pictures there. One of these days my family will be large like those.

Mos, where in the he** did you find a TY11 #3, I keep looking for them but I never see anything but Type 15 or later. I was beginning to think they didn't make anything earlier. That gives me hope. 
Nice Ty11 collection. That is what I am going for but I am going to try to fill it out with as many corrugateds as possible. Yea, I know, a lofty goal.

Lance, nice tool gloat. Really like that first shot of the shoulder plane. You will have to comment on how it drives…


----------



## Mosquito

I remembered what I was going to mention…

*Lucas* I guess I should have said "what I think to be" a T15 #2. I understand that the #2's don't strictly follow the typing rules. It's got the older style frog, with no arch, but it's got a nickle plated keyhole orange background lever cap. That was the main reason I was thinking T15. The iron on it is not a SW iron, though. Just a standard Stanley notched rectangle over Made in USA


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks WhoMe. I Found the T11 #3 on eBay a few months ago. Out of my Type 11's, only my #4 and #3 are not corrugated. Apart from those two, the only other two benchplanes that are flat bottom are my #2 and my #4 1/2. There is a "T11" #2 on eBay right now that is half tempting… makes me almost want to buy that one and sell my #2, just to have the V logo and low knob…


----------



## donwilwol

I had to fly yesterday, and I always hit a certain news stand that carries fine woodworking. Since I typically travel more than once a month, I have most of them. This month's issue actually had a few interesting articles.
First David Moore has a pretty decent article on using hand planes to flatten and smooth a large top.

Second was a review on block planes. No surprises, Lie-Nelson came out on top in most categories. I wish the article had more detail, and it said they reviewed 23 planes, but didn't give much information on more than 10 or 12. Unfortunately they never touched vintage either.

There was also a decent article on refinishing. It's rare for me to find 3 articles worth reading start to finish in the same magazine.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats carguy … i know the feeling, you find out that a good hand is coming your way and wanna scream it out.

Nice work on thsoe panels Tech.


----------



## Dcase

Well I got online this morning to discover that I won myself another plane off ebay… I think this one flew under the radar due to the title… http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-STANLEY-/320984646462?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=MZundhfeUNjwtBwt5OibjzKqAis%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

So I will now be joining the #140 skew club! The plane is missing the screws that hold the side on but I see parts for these come up often so I should be able to get those down the line. I am not sure that I need them to use the plane? Still I think I got a pretty good deal considering what these usually go for.


----------



## LukieB

*Dan*, Nice score on the 140, I think I paid twice that for mine. You'll love it, I reach for it all the time. (Probably because it's one of the few block planes I have that I've actually gotten around to tuning)


----------



## waho6o9

Nice 140 Dan, I really like the fence for the plane. Do you think they made 
a left and a right 140? 
Hopefully getting the fasteners won't be too much of a hassle.


----------



## Dcase

As far as I know they only made one type (Right hand?) LN or Veritas may offer a right and left hand though?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Slim, that oak-moving video was incredible. Hard to believe they actually decided to move a tree, but I think they did the right thing. It's beautiful. Thanks for posting the video link!

Kudos on the #140 score, Dan. And someone has to know for sure, but there was never a fence offered with the Stanley #140, right?


----------



## Dcase

I don't believe there was a fence for the Stanley. The new veritas and LN's have nice fences though.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice score on that #140 Dan!
-

WhoMe, how bad do you want a T11 #3?  2lShark has one for sale… not a V logo iron, though….
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Early-Low-Knob-STANLEY-NO-3-Smooth-Plane-Type-11-Circa-1910-/110956321304?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d5831a18
Priced a bit high, I think…


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I've missed a few $140s in the $60-$70 range. I always miss by a few bucks. Nice snag.

$120 for a #3? I wonder what makes it so valuable?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I never seem able to get to make the big landmark posts on my thread.


----------



## StumpyNubs

So, just in case I miss it when mine reaches 20,000 today or tomorrow…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm taking the chance right now…


----------



## StumpyNubs

to make yours…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm such a Jerk… I'm very ashamed…


----------



## DaddyZ

Congrats Carguy !!!

My 'Motor' got so big she left me alone, she is in College now….

Nice Family photos to all above

Smitty - That is an excellent shot of the bench

A lot of posts to get through this Monday Morning !!!


----------



## DaddyZ

WOW Stumpy.. you locked up the post for a few on my end….


----------



## LukieB

Congratulations Stumpy….you did it  Don't be ashamed


----------



## Dcase

Stumpy, you sure do take the number of post serious don't you?  I didn't even know we were at 20k. I will say that is a heck of a lot of post.. Congrats

Don, I have missed out on my fare share of 140's and MF Skews as well. I knew someday I would lock in and win one though. Funny thing is I have lost out on 140s where I have bid 80-90 dollars and yet I win this one for 60 with free shipping… Granted the two screws that hold the side are missing but I don't think thats why it sold for that cheap. I think it was all in the way it was listed, the title just said Vintage Stanley Plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy friggin' crap, twenty thousand posts on the Epic Thread. You know, Stumpy, we've had it worked out for weeks that whoever hit the 20K milestone had to buy everyone who's ever posted here a cold one… Make mine a chilled bottle of Single Barrel Jack. 

Anything over $100 for a #3, unless it's an odd Bedrock configuration, has to be what the seller thinks is a real minty, collector piece. 'Cause you're right, Don, that's too much.


----------



## Mosquito

I think it goes back to the "2lShark" being the seller on the $120 #3… Because I would agree, $120 is way too high… It's not even in pristine condition… or have an original box. 
-

Nice work Stumpy…
-

Per what Smitty said… I'd take a cold (would be after shipping these days, it seems) #164…  Seeing as how I don't drink beer, I'll settle for the next best thing


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, that makes sense. Jim Bode is usually 30% - 40% high on his values (personal observation).


----------



## Mosquito

To me it seems like he must be selling to collectors that are desperate for that "one last plane to finish the collection". As most of the prices seem quite high.
-

Anyone in need of a Type 10 5 1/2c?....


----------



## WhoMe

Mos, thanks for the link. It gives me more hope I will eventually get one. $120 is WAAAY to rich for my blood. I always thought the Jim Bode site was priced out of normal reality for all the products that are sold there. Fun to look at once in a while but that #3 is just priced way too high. Especially since I got my TY 16 #3 for $40 in what I think is better condition than that one.


----------



## derekcohen

I built two planes yesterday, a jointer and a smoother. Let's say that they are a little different from the usual fare.

Firstly the jointer (in Jarrah) ...



















And, secondly, the smoother (in She-oak) ...



















Both are razee designs, of which I am fond. Blades are A2. Lever cap knobs are from Lee Valley.

The obligatory smoother shavings ..










Views of the planes, together ..



















Oh yes, if you did not get it immediately, they are built around the inset planes from Lee Valley. They are even tinier than I realised. That's a 12" rule alongside the planes …










http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=69857&cat=51&ap=1

Ok, I'm now off to see what I can invent around them. Ideas folks?

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## mochoa

Nice Derek, they look like fun. Have you thought of making a chamfer planes?


----------



## Bertha

*I built two planes yesterday-Derek*
.
Lolol. Only two, Derek?  I ordered a couple of those inserts. I'm anxious to play with them. My ADHD must be in full stride; I've got so many projects, nearly none of them with any progress. I can only blame my broken leg too long before I get called out on it. Actually, Don called me out a while back. For good reason.
.
Congratulations, Stumps! I'm proud that you got the landmark. I'm especially proud of your methods 20K, man. That's a $hit ton of plane talk. Actually, probably 85% plane talk
.
Dan, you suck. I'm positive I paid more than twice that for mine. I'm anxious to see your sharpening method. I've got an idea but it's on the wet wheel. I might have to freehand something and that usually goes badly. I've got a couple skewed molders that need attention. I'm back on my Butcher kick on fleabag. Got a few on the way. 
.
Lysdexic, you need a coffin smoother. I've got a Butcher that gets to live in my till.


----------



## derekcohen

Hi Maurocio

Chamfer plane?

I made one some years ago … 










Hey Bertha, I have a few more on order. What can you come up with?

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Bertha

Derek, I'm thinking of making an animal-shaped plane just for the fun of it. I really like the old carved woodbodies with themes. I might go with an ece-type front horn. I'm excited to think about it. The price is right on those little inserts!


----------



## Mosquito

Al, ECE-type front horn… so… a Rhinoceros plane? Make it a Jack Rabbet plane, and the mouth could be the.. well, mouth lol


----------



## mochoa

Sweet chamfer plane Derek, I like the simplicity of the design.


----------



## Bertha

Lol, Mos I'm thinking of a whale or a fish. A rhino is a good idea!


----------



## Dcase

Derek, Sweet tiny planes.. I didn't realize either that those inserts were so small.

Al, you paid more because you were in more of a hurry to get one  You still got a pretty good deal on yours and you don't have to hunt down any parts. To sharpen the iron I will just use my bench grinder and follow the previous skew angle free hand. Shouldn't be all that tough to do. After I have finished on the bench grinder I will hone it free hand. I have a wood body skewed rabbet that I sharpened this way and it went well. 









Mail man just delivered some planes for me… I didn't take a pic yet but here is what he brought http://www.ebay.com/itm/360487220205?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

A Vaughn & Bushnell #5 size (Bedrock frog design) and KK 5 1/2… This is my 3rd and hopefully last KK 5 1/2. The first KK 5 1/2 that I got has some kind of issue with the body/sole being twisted. I am not sure if the plane as dropped at one point and thats what caused it but I spent a lot of time trying to correct it by flattening and I just kind of gave up. The 2nd KK 5 1/2 was less then 10 dollars if I remember correctly. It was missing parts so I bought it hoping that I could use the body in place of the twisted one. Well the 2nd one was even worse, the sole was more worn then any metal plane that I have seen and the mouth was opened up far to wide for my liking. I think the 3rd time is the charm though. This one looks in good shape so my plan is to swap the parts and use this body. Someday when I have the energy and time I will finish tuning up the first one and sell it.

The V&B jack looks to be in great shape. I have one other V&B plane which is a #3 size and I really like that one.


----------



## Dcase

Derek, that is a very interesting design for your chamfer plane. I really like the idea that you made it with the iron bevel up. What is the angle of the bed on it? I will sometimes run into issues when I use my chamfer plane on the end grain and I assume your design with the bevel up would eliminate those issues. I may have to try and copy your design. Thanks for posting!

Al, I like the planes that are carved like a Snake or Dragon. What about an Elephant and his trunk can act as the front horn/knob?


----------



## Bertha

thanks Dan. 
.
I really need to clean out my inbox, lol
.
*Messages 1-10 of 27052705 *
.
That's for real


----------



## Bertha

Y'all better watch out.
.


----------



## Dcase

Al, which one of your cars are you going to stick that to?


----------



## Mosquito

Well… if he had bought a Boxter… ;-)


----------



## StumpyNubs

My five rules for hand plane beginners are on the new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Thought I'd post it here as the winner of the 20,000th comment award!






If you don't like good woodworking entertainment, you can just skip ahead to the 3:50 mark for the hand plane segment. But then you'd miss hearing about me eating an old mustard packet… so, your loss…


----------



## Bertha

^Lol, Mos I agree, man; I just can't get onboard with the boxster. I'm still looking for a Cayman for a decent price. I'd like to find a black or silver 2010 manual with low miles. I found a sweet silver one but it was manual. The dealership has a flat grey 911 right now. It's ridiculous. I told him they shouldn't have it right next to the Cayman. The dealer about 30 min away has a silver Audi S8. Also ridiculous. 
.
when I find one, I'll definitely post it.


----------



## Mosquito

*I'd like to find a black or silver 2010 manual with low miles. I found a sweet silver one but it was manual*
Hmm?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Jason.

also…

What's that saying about the difference between a Porsche and a porcupine?


----------



## Bertha

crap, I meant automatic. I want the manual, I'm pretty sure. My fiance' can't drive a manual and I don't want to go through a clutch teaching. The auto is a bit more expensive too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

So you don't want your fiance' driving your car, and you're not going to teach her… Hmmmmm… Better get it before the vows, then. Just sayin'


----------



## Bertha

No, quite the opposite, Smit. I DO want her to drive it but she can't drive a manual. I know I went through a clutch learning how to drive it; mine was on a Honda Civic, though, lol. I'm not interested in finding out how much a porsche clutch costs.
.
I'd prefer the manual but I'm willing to consider an automatic for her. She claims she won't ever drive it and she's "disgusted" by it. It is kind of out of character for me. Impractical. Just wanting to try something different. I've wanted a 911 since I was a kid and I've got the same likelihood of owning one as I did back then. I haven't had a fun car in a long time. They're the same price as a nice Subaru. I just want something a bit more exciting.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Learning to drive a manual transmission should be required of everyone. My first car was a stick shift, and I loved it. It was a sweet-sweet 1.9 liter Ford Escort hatchback with camel brown paint and automatic seat belts. I met my future wife in that car. And when I proposed, there way no WAY she could say no!

I wish there were more manual cars around today. But since nobody knows how to drive them, nobody orders them new. So now they're even slim pickins in the used car market. It's like a piece of life has been denied the youngest generation.

Of course, I also think we should weed out the weak by leaving all babies in a basket near a river to fend for themselves or else die. So, maybe I'm just a little old fashioned…


----------



## Bertha

Anthony, it's about which side the prick is on That's kind of my fiance's feeling about it.


----------



## stonedlion

Mos - what do you need for that 5 1/2 C?


----------



## ArlinEastman

ksslim

Thanks for the Video of the tree being moved, awesome sight. Most would have cut it down.


----------



## Bertha

I just got in a battle with a construction worker. It's going to take me forever to get through now. A bulldozer knocked a sign in front of me and I ran over it. This lady went ape$hit on me. Lol.


----------



## donwilwol

Yea Al, you're in dangerous territory messing with a female heavy equipment operator.


----------



## Bertha

She's ferocious.About 4 feet tall x 4 feet wide. Really got smoking Marlboro reds whilst eating Doritos down pat. She just wishes she was an operator. She can't even work her sign right, the sign I ran over. The Chevy 2500 crunch. She threatened me, saying that she had my license, etc. I wonder how much a construction sign costs. I guess I'll find out. I hope she doesn't send her thugs to my house after me. That would be terrifying


----------



## chrisstef

Those signs run from $75-$100 buck, probably as much as large marges lunch tab. I bet if her fingers werent covered in bacon grease the sign wouldnt have went crunch.

Wow that was pretty agro. Ill take my work hat off now.

Al - why not go tiptronic tranny? The shiftable automatic jammy ya know.


----------



## Bertha

I considered the tiptronic. Might be a happy medium. Dollar boost, though. 
.
I'm kind of at a quandry. I'm wondering what to do about this construction crap. It's a year-long project. All of the workers are awesome except this one chick. I would have never bought this home if I knew about the construction. I've already talked to her boss once about her dangerous behavior (waving traffic through the stop sign into heavy equipment booms, etc.) I honestly can't believe she hasn't killed anyone yet. I would know if she had I hate to go to the Prosecutor or the Governor but I think I might have to. I'm no nark but this chick is going to get an elderly couple or a family of four into a 10 foot deep ravine. Smashed in the face by a Komatsu. I'm uncertain how to proceed.


----------



## chrisstef

Around here id bet she was a union worker, down there im not sure how things are with the local construction. Youd be hard pressed to get her canned but a new job assignment sounds like a good idea. You cam try the local union hall or find who owns the contract be it a general contractor or the dept of transportation. In the end its their liability as well. Gotta climb the ladder for sure. Being a public contract it shouldnt be hard to find out that info.

Btw in no means am i tryin to trash union workers locally they get a lot of the state contracts. But the again ao do out of state contractors.


----------



## Bertha

It's a contract job, unrelated to DOT. I had a hard time figuring out who the contractor was, so I called a Senator. They hooked me up with the boss and he promised me things would change. They did, except for this one turd. I'm not generally a touchy-feely guy, but if someone gets killed, it becomes my problem. Worse if I anticipated it. I just want to be well on the record before it happens, which it will. I'm certain I've got enough juice to get her fired but that's not cool. She just needs to be somewhere where she can't kill anyone. There's plenty of people just cooling their heels in trailers. That's a good fit. I'm really upset about this if you can't tell.


----------



## chrisstef

And understandably so brother. 75,000 lbs excavators and cars dont mix well. The machine wouldnt even feel it. I was running a 60' boom lift and backed into a guys parked truck. Didnt feel a thing but sure as hell mushed his tailgate. (but seriously who hides their truck between the fence and the dumpster behind a boom lift) Try calling the main office of the contractor. Ask for the project manager he would be next in line. Someone calls my office and says one of our guys is bein a cowboy you bet ur ass im on the way to the job.


----------



## bhog

I received a cake in the mail today Al,thank you sir thats some good stuff.About your quandry LOL and about all you can do is make your fears known to the powers that be and let them handle it.Not snitching or narking-be profesional about it "Tat fat heffer is gonna Keill sobody"

Been tinkering on this lately,going to be the column for a drop leaf table.Got everything with a washcoat of shellac,top and leafs not pictured.I think Im finally going to make room for the lathe at my house shop,turnings pretty cool and with it being closer to home I may use it more,now its 16 miles away at another shop.


----------



## thedude50

Stumpy that sucked IMHO but it doesn't lessen the congrats to the entire thread Congrats to all of you my friends and to you too stumpy.

Nice steel on the 140 but your killing my business showing that to everyone J/K

Al I use a square and a honing guide to set up the skew plane blades I align the blade so it is square and sits square to the square it is a bit tricky but I am working on a set up jig Ill send you one once I have it all worked out I know it will be accurate because it has already worked for me for a while I get great curly s with my skew Planes . I just won a nice Right hand skew bronze LN and I know it is the real deal I need the left one too as I have found lots of uses for the left skew design and another thing I need the left edge plane too in bronze. I am clamoring to get a no6 and 8 from LN and the money is burning a hole in my pocket.

The bench looks really good I gave it a final wipe down today and the wood feels dry I will force myself to wait as the instructions say but I think I could put the poly on now I just wont take the chance.

Have any of you guys ever worked at an I vision workstation I got to and now I want to get the other two 27 inch monitors and the big screen tv to do it in my office. Is this crazy or is it just that cool.

.


----------



## chrisstef

Bhog - that leg came out sick. Id go get that lathe n bring her home.


----------



## thedude50

Sorry Al I skimmed that message I am glad your OK now get the bitches job


----------



## thedude50

Any of you guys have Plans for a bunk bed two twin sized beds is what the customer wants. She said they destroyed the store bought bed in less than a year so I am thinking Maple thick Maple


----------



## chrisstef

I should apologize for the bacon grease comment, i would edit it but cant, im too late. Probably not the best representation of myself. Carry on …


----------



## Bertha

That's an ambitious turning, hog. Christef, I'll take that advice. Dude50, you're not far off; I'm almost at that point but I'm going to give the boss a chance to fix it first. He was pretty agreeable last time but he was responding to an e-mail I cc'd to some high-ups. Per Stef, I need to find out if she's union. I got no union beef either; they just need to know in case a check needs to be written to a dead person some day soon. I've got a trail of warnings over the last few months.


----------



## Dcase

My first vehicle was a manual trans.. My dad had a Jeep Cherokee that was a stick and he was going to buy a new car and let me have the Jeep. I basically had to learn to drive it if I wanted a car. For the first couple months I tried my best to avoid stopping on hills. Once I got the hang of it I really loved having a stick. Someday I would like to get another one.


----------



## bhog

I have kept a manual close at hand since I was 15.First car was a manual ,had quite a few since then.Jeep is a manual.My favorite manual that I have owned to date was my 91 escort GT.Juiced 1.8 mazda bp motor 279-316 ponys to the pavement depending on fuel and tweaking, fuxin anything smoker.I got a ticket in Tigard OR getting on the freeway 120 and excelerating.LOL>Absolutely loved that little thing.Suprising that I outlived that phase.Im sure somebody loves it or did as much as I. Anybody else had any off the wall cars like that?Or trucks.My dad and I built a 65 chev pick up.I killed trannys in that thing for some reason.He had a 56 with a 283 front wheel lifter.Awesome new copper penny color.Smoked a telephone pole in it.


----------



## lysdexic

I totaled 2 cars in one day. Neither were mine. Does that count?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey Lance

Since I want to start using my 602 and you have your own 602 instead of me sending my knob to you to copy you can just use yours. I will send you a pm also


----------



## ArlinEastman

I started driving a 4 speed truck at 6 while my dad lifted the hay bales. At 7 I was shifting and grinding gears


----------



## LukieB

*Stef*, I can't speak for everyone, But I personally found the bacon grease comment to be hilarious.

*Brandon*, I drove a 63' Nova in high school, burned up the tranny shortly after graduating. Still got her though, yet another one of my spare time spare money projects. I wanna do a complete restore….someday.


----------



## Mosquito

Hmm… *my* car history is not that exciting… First car, 1989 Plymouth Acclaim… Second car, 1999 Chevy Astro Van, then I drove a 2004 Jeep Liberty for a while, and now my 2010 Subaru Forester.

My dad bought a 1966 Impala SS convertible when he was in college, and still has it. That thing is sweet (even if it's footprint was bigger than the astro van!). 396ci V8, 325HP. Drawback was the power-glide, but truth be told, I've never driven a manual. I still want that car. His car in high school was a 1967 Camaro RS… I wish I could afford cool cars when I was in high school… Or hell, I wish cool cars were affordable when I was in high school lol


----------



## thedude50

My little shop buddy came to the shop for a few hours again today he is not yet 2 and says das shop I am da because my daughter calls me daddy and that is how John Bamber says Daddy. I love when he comes to the shop even though it slows production down a bit and he only likes hand work so his visits are coordinated around hand work time. He says the machines are too loud I found this out when I turned on the shop vac and he turned on his heels and ran out of the shop yelling loud loud loud . So now we do hand work no saws except hand saws and no other problems. Here he is standing in the door way of the shop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

AMC Hornet, 1970, 232 straight 6, 3-at-the-knee (on the tree, on the column). Loved that car…

Like this, only the Color was Bad Blue.


----------



## ksSlim

49 Desoto, tippitoe shift. Built like a tank 4900 lbs. on the CO-OP scales.
Go anywhere all day, just not over 92.
Kids today might like it, FULL party back seat, 19 MPG after ?Hotrodding? . 
Some back country fellow could'a made a "tanker" out of it.


----------



## WhoMe

First and only stick shift was a 1969 beetle with a sunroof. Drove it everywhere and had tons of fun. When I got money, I made it a street/strip car with a large motor and a really short close ratio tranny. Roll bar, disc brakes up front, slicks on the back and turned a 12.69 seconds at 97 mph in the quarter mile at the old Orange County Raceway when Bug-ins were really popular. Sucked driving on the freeway but it was one heck of a fun and FAST car. Times changed, pulled the racing engine/tranny/ put stockers in there and ended up selling it. Was a sad day. 
Now I wish I could buy something older like something in the 1930's or 40's for fun.

And for those looking for a real rare find, a #2C on ebay. It will be interesting to see how much this finally goes for.
#2C


----------



## Mosquito

WhoMe… 30's-40's is what I would get if I could… I'd even go for some of the 20's cars.

There seems to be quite a few #2's on eBay right now for some reason…


----------



## JGM0658

I considered the tiptronic.

Tiptronic is ok but it is not the same as stick shift, my Mercedes has it and while it works smoothly you do not have the same control as with the clutch. Hey men, you can afford it so go ahead and do like they do in Hollywood, buy one for you and one for her so you can have vanity plates "His" & "hers".... ;-)


----------



## Sylvain

I have never owned an automatic; but then I am living in Europe.
If you use an automatic for you licence checkride you get a restriction on your driving licence.
Here is what my first car looked like ("Renault 4" bougth second hand in 1979):









845 centimeter cube (~51.6 cubic inches) engine 30HP 
max speed ~105km/h (~65miles/h)


----------



## bhog

Scott it counted for somebody my friend so yes.

Lukie- I came so close to buying a 64.I really wanted the car but it woulda needed alot of work down the road.Could tell they rushed the body work,prob thick bondo etc.Still kinda wish I woulda because I ended up buying an ovlov turbo.Im glad to hear you still have your baby.


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like im gonna buck the trend around here. Never owned a manual ttrans car and dont ever wish to do so. Granted theryre fun as hell but i find them to be just as annoying. If it was a part time driver and somethin kick ass like my FIL's 72 440 Cuda he let me drive, different story. My first hoo-ride was an 87 toyota corolla, 4 cylinder, baby blue. Total dog. Drove that pig to over 200,000 miles and gave it to my brother who put on another 75,000 miles. The moved on the the squeal mobile. The ********************subishi Galant. From there to the 93 For explorer 2 door with the wine colored interior, chick magnet. 2000 Jeep Cherokee sold once i got the company car.

Itching to get in the shop and clean up old tools. Having withdrawls. No rust smell embedded in my nostrils. No saw dust in my sneakers. Elbow deep in soft serve baby poo. In due time Stef, in due time. Milkshake anyone?


----------



## bhog

I could see you drifting in the corolla Stef.Hootie Hoo.That beat played out the whole time I read your post.Im chewed up.Your not the first to call the explorer a chick mag.

Waiting on weather to pass…...The life of a carpenter boys,feast or famine.

P.S I will pass on the milkshake unless your talking about whats her name-Id go.


----------



## racerglen

Grampas '52 Chev 4 door, three on the tree, followed by a '53 Belair 2 dr hard top with the 216 and three speed from the now wrecked '52..Hurst mystery shifter on the floor in the '53..
Lotta fun and 1sts in both !


----------



## chrisstef

Hot dogs or steak huh bhog. Thats how an old timer put the life of a carpenter to me. Drifting? I couldnt even get the mice to spin the wheel fast enough to spin the tires on a neutral drop. $35 a piece on those sweet chunks of rubber. But you know i had some 6×9 speaker boxes bumpin southernplayalisticcadillacfunkymusic. This is Peaches.


----------



## Bertha

Manual it is. I'm sold. You guys are talking about glorious FAST cars. Have you priced the cars you mention lately? OMG. A brand new F150 was $13,000 in high school. A guy at our satellite office has an M6. I'm not a BMW guy but that car will make you take another look. 
.
Hog, Scott and I both know a guy (Lance; Scott may not remember him) who got pulled over going 180 in a Viper. His rich, well-connected, New Orleans high-up got him out of it. He was showing it off to me one day and the accelerator pedal line popped out of the pedal. Dead in the water and I lol'd. I got burned getting out by the exhaust even though he warned me about it. He had it tricked out in California and it's the fastest car I've ever been in. It was so fast that it really wasn't even fun. I couldn't see out the windows and had to start off in 2nd. A total girl. My friend's Dad in Lake Charles (a friggin orthopod) had a black Testarossa. This would have been maybe 87-89. It felt like being in a Hummer it was so wide. The Viper still felt faster.
.
The Cayman isn't fast by any stretch. To me, though, it almost feels more responsive than the 911 even. It'll get smoked by these tricked out Civics in my town. I won't drive it much. My Mom has moved to Virginia and taking my truck there is more expensive than flying. I just want something that I can get out on the interstate and just enjoy the trip. Supposedly gets 28mpg but they claim it must be premium. 
.
JGM, if it were up to me, I'd be getting the S550. Talk about a road yacht. Which one do you have? The C300 was the only one in my price range. 
.
*My dad and I built a 65 chev pick up.I killed trannys in that thing for some reason.*
.
You realize how I'm interpreting that, don't you? I'll keep your secret. Where did you bury them?


----------



## bhog

LOL ya baby.I love what I do though to be honest.Its a good thing my wife went to school for 6 yrs to make below average(National) pay for her edjamacation.Sure fun paying for that every month.And im already paying tuition for my lil ones.Awesome.Shes got killer H.C though.Prob have to wait another 10 yrs to build our dream home.If then.But will definately have to move in the next yr or so,we outgrew this place before my 2nd daughter was born.

Plane related , Im kinda jealous of Dans 140 grab.Could be a wrestling move??


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anyone watching that Stanley "1602" on the fleabay? It's a mis-listed bedrock. It was sitting at $2, I jacked it to $66 to make it fair… Don't know where it is this AM, but there's a few days remaining.


----------



## Dcase

"Having withdrawls. No rust smell embedded in my nostrils."

I know that smell very well. Nothing quite like blowing your nose after a restoring a tool and seeing 100 years worth of patina in mucus form… I have had times where I can taste the rust. I have tried wearing mask but just like the gloves they seem to get in the way. BTW..Don, thanks for posting that pic of the gloves you use, next time I am at HD I will look for them as I have not tried that kind.

I currently have my hands full with plane restores. It works out though because I don't have any wood projects going on now so it gives me something to do.


----------



## bhog

LOL, I missed your post Al for some reason.I know what you mean about it not being fun anymore.I rode in a viper once and like your buddy the guy had a few coins in it.Skerred the crap out of me(almost blew mud).I kept thinking we were going to fly off a corner or something but never did.It may be a control thing or something i dunno,but I dont like being in the passenger seat.

I have driven a few beemers ,most recent was a 335i.I would rather have an 03m3 to be honest.Maybe even a tuned 97m3.I did like the kompresser I drove.I cant reme what it was.A 230 or ?I still want an evo8MR for some reason.


----------



## JGM0658

Which one do you have?

I have the CLK500 bought it new in 2004 and have no need to change it. Although I am thinking about updating it with the new radio system, it is all it needs. The little thing zip along great, big engine for a small car. But like I said, the tiptronic while useful to break with the engine it is not as good as when you have a clutch since it engages right away, gotta watch the revs or you will screw the engine.

I am also looking into getting a Cayenne for my fiance, I am getting a good deal for a 2010. Well see next month when I get paid for the current job.


----------



## JGM0658

but I dont like being in the passenger seat.

LOL,I think we are all like that bhog.


----------



## racerglen

"I dont like being in the passenger seat." 
Know just what you mean !
Buddy managed to drive that home for me with an 80's 5 litre Mustang
and yet heads up on the track, the 'stang was a dot in the mirror at the end..


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, that's some mighty fine turnings man.

Mos, it sounds like your dad got some tail in highschool and college with rides like that.

My first car was a 85 ford ranger I bought for about $1K. When it finally died got a little 96 Acura Integra (stick) new, drove it for about 13yrs. I love paid for cars. I miss that car, so many good memories in it. ;-)

Chris, now you got that outkast song stuck in my head.


----------



## Mosquito

I only own half my car lol I just ran out of warranty last week :-(


----------



## mochoa

I read Dave Ramsey's book, he's got me all messed up now, I cant bring myself to borrow money any more… Kind of sucks being responsible…


----------



## Bertha

JGM, you weren't messing around! The 500 is an animal. There's a ton of Cayennes around here for a really good price. The prices for the new Porsches are just skyrocketing, so buying new is a loser move. There's a boxster at the local dealer for more than 70K, lol. If you want me to keep an eye out for the Cayenne, let me know. I look every day. I'm guessing you don't want the S. I don't either. It's a really safe SUV with a really comfortable interior. Mpg ain't horrible either.
.
I'm a pitcher; I don't like being in the passenger seat either Lydexic is a catcher; he probably doesn't mind. I had a friend with an early Olds that he and his Dad did grotesque things with. It was up there with the most uncomfortable passenger ride. I think it's the inertia of those giant steel oldies. It's a totally different feel than the really fast modern ones. Has anyone seen the DC shoes drifting video? Ken Block?
.




.




.
Ford Fiesta with 650 hp and a 0-60 of 1.8s, lolololol. Not a tuner but that nonsense is undeniable.


----------



## bhog

I too love paid for cars.I havent had a car payment for a few yrs-my wife does though-the equinox of death.I want to pee on that thing everytime I see it…...(< sig contender,im on fire) you wouldnt believe how much a broken spark plug in the #1 cyl will end up costing you in one of those things.


----------



## mochoa

OMG Al, I wont one of those. That video is awesome. How much wood do you think that I could fit in that hatchback? How about a 1/2 sheet of plywood?


----------



## Mosquito

Here's another Fiesta for you… From Top Gear US




And from Top Gear UK


----------



## bhog

I knew the car but hadnt seen the vids.LOL at the pink shades but a jump drift around a corner at 5:50 of second vid =jedi.Tell me that wouldnt be fun.


----------



## chrisstef

Fast cars never did it for me but i suppose that swan diving through a windshield and searching for your misplaced nose at 16 will do that to ya.

I think thats my new gig, old school rap lines at the bottom of every post.

Cooler than a polar bears toe nails.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, Don't let Dave Ramsey mess with your head. He may have some good advice in certain areas of person finance but he also spits out a lot of BS. He is good for bringing awareness to people about debt and personal finance but hes also trying to sell his books, audio cds, and public speaking events.

I am in the insurance business and I have had clients call me and say "Dave says I need to this or Dave says I need to do that". Some of the things that these people told them Dave said to do is really poor advice in terms of insurance. Its so frickin annoying because when I tell them that I don't believe that is a good idea for them to do it they wont listen to me. They will take Dave's word as the gospel and do what ever he tells them to without hearing a second opinion. This bothers me because if and when his advice comes back to cause them a problem on the insurance guess who they are going to call and blame/yell at? Not Dave..

Sorry for the rant…

On a brighter note I went out for lunch today and happened to pass a garage sale so I thought I take a quick peak. They had a bunch of old tools but I only had little cash on me so I walked out with what I could. I picked up 5 very old hand saws (probably 1800's) for a couple bucks each. I also grabbed an old 6" brass/rosewood/metal square for a dollar. The lady running the sale was an older women who said the tools were her dads. I asked if she had any planes and she said she did but she hadn't dug them out yet. She said she was going to have everything out for the sale for this upcoming weekend. I told her I may be interested in the planes and asked if she would hold them aside for me and she said she would. So I am going to stop back there on Friday and see what she has. One of the saws I picked up today had the split nuts on it (Al is coming up with a gay joke now). I don't think I have any saws with the brass split nuts so I anxious to get that one cleaned up so I can ID it.


----------



## Bertha

Never really wanted one, Stef; but I sure admire them. I think it's the sound.
.
*I have an announcement to make. I have befriended another LJ who just very well may begin selling his collection of vintage tools. *He has confided in me some images and trust me, you guys are going to want this collection. Start saving now. His collection is massive, so if you have some specific tools you're looking for, just post it here. I knew the obvious associations… saws: Don, Smit, Andy, Lysdexic etc.; Keen Kutters: Dan; Shoulders, cliftons, infills: Jusfine. Braces: Andy; anything: Bandit. *I'd like to put him in touch with buyers who will honor his collection*; I told him this is the best place (compared to Ebay). The seller will want a fair price but definitely isn't looking to gouge anyone. Solid guy. There's some ridiculous stuff in his collection, trust me. This might be your chance to get complete metal ploughs with a full complement of irons, even in the box; many of them. Victors, Millers patents, Sargents galore, you name it.


----------



## ShaneA

Last two cars I had were manual. 2000 Integra…great car till I wrecked it, amd '02 Lexus IS 300. The Lexs was nice, but I can tell yow when it came time to trade a RW drive manual in November, in KC…the car dealers were nieither impressed or amused. It was a pain to trade, but it was a high quality car. Truck guy ever since. Trying to wrap my head around a new one. I HATE buying cars, it is the worst. "Let me talk with my mgr about that" sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## Mosquito

Sounds like a nice Score Dan. I had a wad of cash that I brought to the antique shop, in case he did cash discount, but they didn't, so I carded it (1% cash back…) So now I've got a bunch of cash that I need to get out of my wallet so it things up a bit… Weather is supposed to be nice this weekend, so I may go garage saling… haven't had any luck in the past, but hey… gotta find something sooner or later, right?


----------



## Mosquito

lol Shane "Let me talk with my mgr about that"... I told the sales guy when I was negotiating my Forester when he said that the first time, "you can talk to whoever you want, but there's a number in my head I'm not going to go beyond, and we're pretty close to it already…" He sat back down, and we talked price a little more before he went for his "talk". I'm not going to deny that I'm pretty straight forward when I'm negotiating a car sale… he thought I wouldn't walk away from the deal based on the price, since I drove an hour and a half to go look at it… Silly salesman… What he didn't know, is I had already done just that at the Subaru Dealer down the block, a few weeks earlier ;-)


----------



## Bertha

Split-nuts Dan, this…
.
*Some of the things that these people told them Dave said to do is really poor advice in terms of insurance.*
.
I can totally understand. When it comes to cheap truck insurance, I just go Geico. When it comes to everything else, I want a single individual dude who I trust to manage my policies. I want the straight-up educated truth. I don't mind (well, that's not true, I hate it actually) paying handsomely for a policy that I NEED. When I got my guy, he pointed out all kinds of redundancies and unenforceable terms. What I thought was covering gaps in other policies…just wasn't…I was straight up lied to. He pointed out that I was paying for "lawyer insurance"; so that I could call a number and get a lawyer if I needed one, lol. I have a criminal lawyer; he's not a criminal lawyer so much as he's a criminal who's a lawyer. Same goes for my accountant…scumbag. I like it like that, though; shoot straight; gimme the risks in simple terms. 
.
The risks are more easily calculated (actuaries) than those at some local interstate rest stops (lysdexic) that I would know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, yeah, I like Dave but I don't like the absolutism he approaches everything with. I guess a lot of people need that clarity. I don't budget, I did for a while but it's too much effort, I do have a credit card that I pay off every month and get the points. But I do follow his advice on only buying Term Life insurance which is probably where the biggest rub is with your business…


----------



## chrisstef

I hit 2 antique store on my way back from looking at a few jobs this morning. Overpriced at one, they wanted $40 for a #18 and $45 for a #5, and garbage at the other. Swing and a miss.

Mos keep on it … theres gold in them hills. I shoot for the areas that are off the beaten path. Subdivisions rarely turn up any planes or tools for me, some yuppie gear but that dont fly with me. I get on google earth and see if they have any outbuildings or barns. Thats where the good stuffs at.

"I was so engulfed in the OE i never made it through the front door"


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio- The term life insurance is indeed the biggest issue I have with Dave. There are many times in which term life is the best option for someone but then there are times its not. For someone who is younger and in good health the chances are a whole life policy would be the best route to go. Whole life policy does not expire, if you get a serious illness you don't have to worry about not being able to get the insurance again and a whole life policy has a cash value so if you should decide you don't want it anymore you can cash it in and get some of your money back. Also, most whole life policies have a fixed rates so if you buy it when you are younger you don't have to worry about paying large premiums as you get older.

Term life is the best choice for many but not all. Say your 30 years old and you buy a 20 year term life. Come age 50 if you still want the life insurance, which you probably will, your have to buy another term policy. Well your 50 years old now and the rates are going to be a lot higher then when you were 30. Also, say you become ill with something serious during the time between 30 and 50. When your term policy expires in most cases your going to have to do another health exam in order to buy another one. If they find you had cancer or something you wont be able to get the life insurance anymore… On top of all that a term policy builds no cash value at all…

My point is basically that there are times in which whole life insurance is the better option for someone but people hear Dave say buy term and term only and thats all they want to hear.

The good thing is I do very little with life insurance, I mostly sell auto/home/business…


----------



## terryR

Hey Al, can you throw my name in the hat for your friend's vintage tool collection? Split nut saws…combo planes…chisels…please???

Well, it took part of 5 days, but I finally finished my first tote…the hand rasping and sanding took most of the time. Maybe I do need a router table? But, I sure love the feeling of a quality rasp removing wood! And, I doubt I'll make any of these to sale, so speed isn't really an issue…

Here's my walnut tote posing on a recently restored Stanley no5…










Finished with BLO…I think it came out pretty well for a first try! 
.


----------



## Bertha

Whole life here; and TONS of disability. If there's a terminal disease, I'll get it. During medical training, you get all kinds of insurance offers where they waive the physical, etc. I guess they figure you're pretty healthy. I suffered through the principal while I was in training, but now I'm sure glad I did. I paid for insurance instead of student loans, so my student loans are massive; but my insurance is solid. I plan on dying with student loan debt. At 2%, I'm not in any rush.


----------



## Mosquito

Terry, that looks like a fantastic first try.  I've still been too chicken to try it…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Ditto on the above comment, that looks terrific, Terry! Nice and smooth, great curves, well done!


----------



## Dcase

Terry, that tote looks perfect… I like the walnut, its the same wood I use when I have to make a tote.


----------



## stonedlion

Al - my needs are modest. A Stanley 4 1/2 would be prized and shown lots of love.


----------



## ShaneA

Terry, it looks perfect. Extremely well done.


----------



## bandit571

looks a lot better than my #5 tote…









But mine is sized to fit my old, worn out hands, Uncle Arthur style…









Did a little better on another one, in Walnut as well…









As to that #33 Stanley Woodie: On the chipbreaker is a "date" of Baileys patent DEC. 24 1867

I now have the iron cleaned up, and started to sharpen this wide ( 2-5/8") iron. I have the cb done. Need to make a tote for the plane, and a knob. Knob on there now is a stand-in.

Bought a small "Dremel" kit at H-F, for $10. 80 pc kit! Light duty only, but it does a nice job. At least it won't eat a shirt.


----------



## mochoa

Terry that tote is sweet! Very nice!

I hear what your saying Dan. I understand Dave's strategy, pay off debt, build wealth, pay off your house and by the time your 20yr term expired you'll basically be self-insured and your need for income replacement (the point of life insurance) goes way down.

And that makes sense if you can do that. We were working towards that while we had dual income. But now that we are on single income, not so realistic. So I should probably buy some Perm Life but its way more expensive! Unless you can hook a brother up with a friend discount!!?? LOL, JK.. .

Ok Back to woodworking, on the subject of Air compressors and getting power tools out of the way to make room for hand tools and a hand tool bench.

I hammered this out in about 2hrs total. Scrap MDF, glue and brads…


----------



## mochoa

Now that the bench is amlost finished my shop is not worthy of it. So, I'm trying to get organized.


----------



## Bertha

Richard, I'll let you know!
.
Dan, what are you missing in your KK benchplane collection?
.
Lysdexic, what T11s are you missing?


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, great job on the tote.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful job Terry.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I'm still in need of a type 11 #8


----------



## Mosquito

#4 1/2 T11, and #5 1/4 T11 are all I'm missing… just sayin' ;-)

Ever since Mauricio started talking T&G, and you showed off your T&G plane… I've been eying some T&G planes… Dang it!


----------



## mochoa

Mos, show us little T&G action on the #45. Maybe it will quell your urge? (nice! ive never used quell in a sentance before)

I bought a #45 of of The Dude last week, cant wait to get it and try it out.


----------



## donwilwol

mos, I don't think there is a type 11 #5 1/4. They started making them at type 12.


----------



## Mosquito

Don, hat would make it pretty hard to find in Type 11 then! I guess I didn't even think of that… So all I'm missing is 4 1/2… 
-

Mauricio, I still intend to try… just haven't had the time to sharpen up those cutters yet


----------



## mochoa

Mos, I'm curious if there is anyway to screw up the alignment of the cutters for the T&G on the 45? Or does the cutters always lign up exactly where it needs to be?


----------



## Mosquito

I imagine it will need some tinkering. It always seems to to get it just right. I'm trying to remember the cutter, because I can't remember if the edge that goes up into the plane body (and has the depth adjustment notch) is aligned with the inside edge of the tongue cutter… that would make it a lot easier if it is, but I'm trying to remember, and for some reason I don't think it is aligned…


----------



## Bertha

I need to write down all these requests. And I will. I expect to flood this thread with pics pretty soon. The seller just needs to decide which he'd like to sell. Is there any interest in:
.
Miller's patent
Miter boxes
Victor
Full plough plane sets (45,50), some in original boxes
.
If you can think of it, it might be available sometime soon. Many of these, I simply can't afford. I may have to refinance


----------



## donwilwol

Al, for me it really depends on the price structure. My interest goes up as the price goes down.


----------



## Bertha

^me too, Don. I've got enough of some planes but I'm game for just about anything. To be clear to everyone, I'm not involved financially in any way (except buying some for myself). I'm just hoping to direct the seller to people who would most appreciate these tools. The money will be between you and he. When I get the word, I'll start posting pics.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm game. Feeding frenzy on the way?


----------



## waho6o9

Great tote Terry, heck of a job for your first try. It looks OEM to me.


----------



## bhog

I agree Terry nice job.

AWW Snap tornado sirens been going off.I heard steady thunder for over 7 mins straight.

Hopefully I dont miss the tool porn.

For Steff.. "If you dont give up the p$a ,get out,get out-all I want is the p$a " 
pretty old school there.

Damnit tornado sirens going off again and Im right next to a window b.sing with you guys.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys!
I've got a size 4 tote from bubinga 2/3 of the way done…I learn fast… 

I've also got b-day money burning holes in my pockets…cannot wait to see your photos, Al…


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## terryR

^maple pasta for supper?
.


----------



## Mosquito

I love the #45… More fun to come in a bit 










It's actually poplar pasta. This is practice, for which I use poplar because I'm cheap like that lol


----------



## chrisstef

Terry - al's pics are on a COMPLETELY different website. 8 minutes on the maple linguine little oil and salt in the water.


----------



## terryR

chrisstef, yeah I better be more careful what I ask to see! LOL


----------



## WhoMe

Well, this looks pretty uncommon but Ouch on the price
Seargent VBM


----------



## WhoMe

So, what kind of sauce goes with that poplar pasta??


----------



## Mosquito

Ok, I sharpened the T&G cutter for my #45 tonight when I got home from work. My 1/4" cutter is actually a little wider than 1/4", so the joint isn't a perfect fit. Also, I should have tested and tweaked the fence a little more, it's still just a hair off.

Here I'm using the T&G cutter to make the tongue. I disengaged the knickers, because it made sense to me. Also, those observant may notice I also removed the slitter that everyone mentioned last time ;-)





I used the tongue to set the depth stops on both sides (probably don't need both sides, but what they heck, why not). I set the skates on the shoulder, and used the tongue to set the depth stop









Here I'm cutting the groove. I reengaged the knickers for this, for obvious reasons. I also spread a little white candle wax on the outside of the skates, and on the face of the fence. Wow… what a difference.





And here are the results.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Al

I could still use a bunch of hand tools for the Club. Nothing fancy I will try to buy what is left.

Arlin


----------



## lysdexic

That's awesome Chris! You need a bench - bad. I applaud you for making due with what you have.

I don't have a #45, so how do you make the groove smaller or the tongue bigger?


----------



## thedude50

Damn you guys were busy while I was working. Terry nice job on the tote I am doing some of my own next week when I have some time free. I would be pleased if mine turn out as good as yours. I spent the day building computers for my friend. In return for the next week of work I am gettin the other two 27 inch monitors and I am buying the killer I vision video card. Cant wait to game on three screens it is going to be killer. I told Richard first I have a 4 1/2 I am not as good at typing Baileys as you guys are I can go shoot a photograph if someone is interested this is a very nice plane the Japan looks great. I am hoping to have some nice tools to review before Christmas I will keep you guys posted.

Al I am looking for a pristine flat top no 608 bedrock with the one line lever cap Bedrock not stanley If anyone finds one of these I will pay fair market value for this my 608 is my weakest plane and I can find the parts I want or I can find the right plane for what I want.

Al weren't you looking for the ultimate marking gage Well I know I own more of them than I( would like to admit but I after trying dozens of them am declaring I have found the best one out there. It is called the extended Tight Mark and I purchased the deluxe system. It is spendy at close to 300 dollars but it is simply the finest for layout made today. I will be buying a couple of the body's they aren't too bad but all the mortise wheels are great.


----------



## mochoa

Great videos Mos! Thanks for that. Very nice, and the wax made a very noticeable difference.

Is the fit with the T&G snug enough? How would you make it tighter if needed? Buy a wider groove cutter and grind it down to the right width?


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, that's a great video but it need to be double posted over in the workmate thread to, it was jiggling around pretty good at times.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, working on that 'Mate looks like a tough assignment… Nice video!


----------



## lysdexic

No kidding. It is planing on one foot.


----------



## WhoMe

Al, if yore taking requests, i need a type 11of the follwing ,
#2c, #3c, #4c, #4 1/2c, #5c, #6c, #7c and a #8c. a #10c and scrub plane would be nice too.
also a #9 1/2, a 78 and a #99 sweetheart

wait… i need to win the lottery first or, at least get a job then i can work on the list above starting with a #4 or 4 1/2 then a #7


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys.

I was thinking about filing/using my coarse diamond stone to square my 1/4" cutter off. It's the back that's wider than 1/4" according to my calipers. It was .249 on the front (bevel side) and was .264 on the back. I could have gone with the 3/16" cutter, but I don't have a shoulder plane to make the tong narrower. There's not much I can do about the tongue. I'd fear that at 3/16" the tongue would be getting too small anyway. I think it would be tight enough for a glue joint, but it's definitely no slip fit… I almost wish the tongue cutter made a wider tongue… But I guess 1/4" isn't too bad on 3/4" stock…

Yeah… I'm not sure I would know what to do if my work piece wasn't moving when I was trying to work on it… lol I can't wait for a bench… Depends on whether or not I can get behind the piece… I either hook the left leg over like in the video, or I hook my right leg over, if I don't have enough room in front of me to get a plane. It's not ideal, but it's better than nothing 

I might have to start a blog series… "Fun with a 45…" Second set of videos I've done now


----------



## Dcase

Mos, sweet work with the 45. I look forward to a blog if you do one.

Al, I am in need of a KK 6 and 7. I need the ones marked with two K's, not the single K… I also really would love to get a #21, 25 and 37 so that I can complete my collection of trans planes. I would want those more then the KK planes.

Here is a later type Stanley #5 that I finished tuning up tonight… I just gave it a good cleaning and polish and then went right to tuning it up. I put a camber on the iron and have it set for taking thicker shavings. I hate to say it but I actually think I liked the feel of this one better then my type 11…


----------



## WhoMe

Mos, so the technique is to wrap a leg around the workmate. I was wondering how to prevent mine from skidding across the floor. I'll have to try that sometime without killing myself. 
Was it imagination or were you getting tired at the end of the tongue video. It does look like a bit of work… BUT, it turned out nice.


----------



## thedude50

back before I had a bench I used my workmate I stacked 4 bags of play sand on the shelf I made that fit in the bottom it was made with 3/4 OSB and held the 360 pounds of sand I later put the sand bags under my cheep assed workbench for the same reason. Thank god the new bench wont need any of this crap. That muther is big and very heavy on its own Pyle some tools on the shelf and it wont budge a inch


----------



## racerglen

Random shop shots
The newest addition to the family !








Proud papa poses with son..










24" BIG guy and a 2 and a half inch working little guy, with about everything in between..
Just the stuff Al needs for his Porche ?

;-)


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have been thinking lately about the songs I like and the songs I love. Then I remembered the song I would want at my wake when I pass away.

Lee Greenwoods "I'm Proud to be an American" It brings tears to my eyes everytime I hear it along with our National Anthym

I love my country and my fellow countrymen


----------



## Sylvain

Mos,
It is difficult to see on the video but the wormate apparently has no diagonal brace. You might try to clamp a batten to do it.

Also, what about clamping a board to your workmate long enough to butt against the wall?
(solid wall needed)


----------



## ArlinEastman

I do not have a work bench yet, however, I have drawn one up on a piece of paper and a fellow LJ is doing it for me in CAD or something else like that.

When he is done I will be taken pictures of it along the way to completion


----------



## bandit571

Two packages arrived this morning! One was a shipping envelope, with a "Red-nosed' block plane. There was also a large cardboard box…...









Ever see an iron with one of these? iron is 2-1/4" wide. Base is 17-1/2" long. Starting to look like a Union made #6, for a company called "SAVAGE" ( Arms Co. ??) Tote has a sneaky repair..









That isn't a metal plate there, it is the original colour of the tote. Knob is fine, with a Union "bolt" to boot..









Nope no ring, just rust. The frog looks like one of my Union frogs..









With right handed threads, too! Twisted end on the lateral. Frog base is kind of a flat one..









Kind of a short step up. Now, about that no-name Red-nosed block..









knob looks like something I've seen before. Rest of the block plane just needs a GOOD cleaning. Looks like I have some work to do…









AFTER a trip to the Hospital labs at noon today…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, what part about that jack leads to the better feel? I've mentioned here before that despite the cool looks of low knob planes, I like the feel (and have an easier time gripping) high knob tools (steady, Al).

You've done it proud, as usual!

Anyone on this thread collect Winchester stuff? I have a level with decal that I'm looking to part with.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, its funny you post a pic of that iron… I got a plane a couple days ago and when I took it apart one of the first things I noticed was that the iron had a hex shaped hole in it. So I can say I have seen an iron like that. Mine was off a V&B plane.

I don't have a pic of the iron but here it is next to the KK 5 1/2 that came along with it… 









Here is a look at the bedrock style frog on the V&B… The Bedrock frog follows the design of the older Stanley Bedrocks where you still have to remove the iron and loosen the screws in order to move the frog. These are really nice planes and they sometimes go unnoticed on ebay. 


















So I am working on getting these two cleaned up and tuned… I also now have a stack of about 6 saws from yesterday that I will need to clean up. I got anxious last night and grabbed a sanding block and spent a few min on one of the saws to see if I could find an etch. I found the etch showing the saw to be a Disston #7 from early 1900's possibly late 1800's.


----------



## mochoa

I think the high knobs are more comfortable too. Less issues with your wrist rubbing against the side casting.

Also, even though the solid frog of the type 11's look more solid, and may reduce vibration, who knows, Charlesworth has had me thinking about the advantages of concave surfaces. They should actually help ensure better mating between the frog and iron and less chance of the blade rocking.

So, maybe Stanley's change in frog design in the modern planes actually was an improvement and not in intention to skimp on iron. After all how much iron would they really save by hollowing the surface?


----------



## donwilwol

Ohio tools had the octagon shaped hole.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, it could very well be the high knob now that I think about it. All of my main user planes are low knobs and even my KK planes which are my 2nd set of users are all low knobs. All of the trans planes have low knobs also. I do have planes with high knobs but they are on planes that I hardly use. I only spent a couple min with that late type #5 last night but it did feel really comfortable… If it turns out that I actually find more comfort using the high knobs then I have a serious problem on hand. Seeking out a complete set of high knobs was not on my list of things to do .


----------



## Mosquito

Dude, the workmate I have is one of the smaller ones, so it's only an A-frame. I don't have a bottom shelf to put anything on. It is only the bottom two cross supports. I feel like anything that I put across those would get in my way more than anything.








-
WhoMe, I basically put my leg over the extra area where the moving table top piece slides on when it's opened up more. It's more annoying when there's a wider board, because then there's less space… then I basically hold the corner with the back of my leg, and stand next to the workmate… that's when I sometimes end up with bruises…

*Was it imagination or were you getting tired at the end of the tongue video. It does look like a bit of work… BUT, it turned out nice.*

Thanks. I don't think I was getting tired, I was hitting the depth stop on the iron on the far end, so I was trying to make sure I got the close end down to the same height as the back. It was actually fairly easy. Cutting the groove was really easy… after waxing it up a little. 
-

Sylvin, I've thought about clamping something on it to push against the wall, but since I'm renting, I wouldn't want to damage the wall. I might try a diagonal brace some time. Can't hurt… 
-

Nice work on the newer #5 Dan… I like how even your "set for a thicker shaving" is still semi-transparent lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, it's time for a vintage workmate, with splayed legs ala: Mauricio's workbench.


----------



## bandit571

Under the cap of the red handled block plane are the number "13" and the letter "U". Ring a bell, anywhere?

This makes four planes I am working on. " Busy, busy, busy" as Terry Thomas would say.

Witch's Brew will need a refill. Going to let a few items soak for a while.

Planes under Re-construction: #130 look-a-like ( needs front knob work), Stanley #33 ( needs handle work, and a finish) , Savage #6 ( just getting started) and a Red handled, bottle-cap adjuster block plane ( just came today) Seems like the shop is full of "rust-dust" lately.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, haha the shavings are thicker then they appear.

Mail man just dropped off another package for me today… The #140 has arrived. The plane is in collector quality as its clean, no rust and japanning is a good 90 percent or more. Shouldn't take long to get this one in good working order. I will probably move it to the front of the line and start tuning it tonight after work.

Also, I meant to bring this up yesterday when Terry posted a pic of the tote he shaped by hand… I was at my local Woodcraft store a couple months back and I picked up one of those riffler rasp. I only got one which was a coarse cut rasp. I figured it would be handy for plane totes and saw handles. The first few times that I tried using it I wasn't really happy with it. I couldn't seem to get the right grip or feel for it. Well I tried using it again just recently and had much better results with it. I think its one of those tools that just takes a little time to figure out what grip and what pressure to apply. The riffler I got is the curved profile and it works well for shaping the area under the horn on the plane totes and around the horns on the saw handles. Now that I have the hang of using it I am probably going to pick up a set of them.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mos - The work you do on your "make-do" benches is great to see. And thank you very much for all the postings regarding the #45; they are really helpful. +1 for looking forward to reading the blogs; if you do them.

Dan - Outstanding job as always. Sounds as though you are going to need to build more shelving for your high knob additions.

The intrepid Bandit… Always something on the burner. <tip>


----------



## JGM0658

Thanks Al, but I cannot bring US imports into Mexico. I can as an US citizen, but no one else can drive it and they stop you all the time to check papers and the obligatory "mordida", so I have to buy it here.

I am almost done with the house remodeling I am doing, I should get a good chunk of money and buy the Cayenne. I will post pics of the job.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, I wouldn't think that nickers are needed working with the grain as you were in the second cut above. But then I have a hate-hate relationship with those dog's bullocks. Inside of a T&G joint, clean walls ain't all that. Also, the #48 / #49 / #148 T&G planes don't have nickers. Thoughts?


----------



## Mosquito

I know I wouldn't have necessarily needed them, but I tend to use them even with the grain, in case there's any irregularities to the grain. I guess it's a "just in case" type reasoning. With the test boards I used, I was pretty careful about which sides I used, taking the grain into consideration. I've used the 45 for rabbets before, and I started with the knickers on, but then took them off once I got closer to the final depth, to avoid the tracks they leave.

I guess I pretty much just default to using them, because it keeps any tear out on the side a non issue, more or less regardless of grain. At least for starting the cut. I'm usually too lazy to stop part way and remove them, though… I might have to do some more experimenting… Any excuse to use the 45


----------



## Bertha

*US imports into Mexico*
.
I keep forgetting you're in Mexico!!!


----------



## bandit571

End of day one of the restore….









Back porch of the block plane…









and the bottoms of these two..









Looks like paint booth time tomorrow…


----------



## terryR

Dan, nice job uncovering the etch on that old 7…just so happens I put sandpaper to the same thing today…no etch on mine, but here's the tote I've already made for a replacement since the original was too pockmarked to do much with:










...you know…I had a hard time getting a feel for those smaller riffler rasps, too. They just don't fit my hands…I LOVE my Gramercy 6.5" rasp for plane totes and most finish work…use the lil rifflers mostly for lamb's tongues, and tiny stuff. I just can't own enough rasps 'cause I love 'em! 
.


----------



## chrisstef

Terry - the handle is awfully impressive i must say. Whats the total time spent on it? Ya know we dont really talk too much about the production of knobs n totes around here … anyone got the story? Farmed out? In house? Tools of the trade?

Nursing an early evening hangover after a golf tournament today. Vodka and OJ for brunch dont treat me so well no more. But then again washing it down with a few silver bullets might not have been the best idea either.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, chrisstef, probably 10 hours or so…

What can I say…I like makin' totes…

hope your head feels better…drink a lot of water before bed time…
.


----------



## chrisstef

No headache just darn foggy but hey it was waaayyy batter than a day of work, and we had a blast. Won a Soda making machine as well … what the f ill do with that i dunno. Carbonate some evaporust?

Witherby chisel out of an evapo bath .. very minimal pitting throughout … makes stef happy.


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, did you buy the #718?


----------



## terryR

No, Don, I was about to ask you…
bummer 
$250…
.


----------



## bhog

So all is well after last nights t attack.A little damage nothing severe.Can get kinda freaky.

May have made a believer today at work.We ripped down some clear 1×12's into base ,casing etc to match existing on an old(early 1900's)house were working on.It was too rainy to bring a jointer(cast iron)so the boss man grabs out the lil power plane(I have one too)and he does an edge,fights it,I help him hold the board etc 16' and 10' boards.I went over to my truck and grabbed my #5 and went back.He looks at it and says" you think you can do it better with that"I said "yep ,and faster" needless to say he was pretty impressed and diggin the long shavings.Kinda a my tool is that raw moment.

Chrisstef you didnt end your post with any old school.Mine from yesterday was automobile by eazy.Figured Ol Dirty Mauricio woulda recognized the lyrics lol


----------



## donwilwol

I made and offer and he countered with $225. Someone took it for $250 while I was thinking about it. I was hoping it was you. The seller sent me a nasty email after because he thought my offer was to low.

He wrote
A lot of people think like you, and miss out on some fine vintage tools because they bid/offer like they're homeless. You better read Heckel's book cover to cover before you make any more stupid offers.


----------



## chrisstef

Bhog - my bad … ya blew the easy e one by me … i never got real deep iinto him .. kinda of post NWA era for me.

Wu roll together as one
I call my brother son cuz he shine like one.


----------



## bhog

Hey Don thats kinda funny.Did you atleast tell him to gently carress your tea bag?Homeless ,LOL what a bonito goblero.(<instant classic)How many homeless dudes would want a 718.


----------



## terryR

Don, I noticed someone made an offer…was waiting…I was ready to offer $245…

now I'll have to blackball that seller…sounds nasty!

...edit…noticed a 707 appeared today…
.


----------



## 33706

Anyone seen this plane, listed on Ebay?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/VINTAGE-WOODWORKING-PLANE-RARE-VERY-UNUSUAL-WAVE-PATTERN-BED-/261099107957?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccab83675



Jeez, it went from a starting bid of $10.00, it's up around $400 now.

Western Mass, Don W! Get on it, sir!


----------



## bhog

I had his F Dre 187 em cd.And some other stuff.Some of his clowny stuff was pretty funny.Growing up is kinda a trip-I still have tats from that time in my life,but im a completely different person. LOL

poopie I just saw that a couple mins ago.seems like it would be costly to manufacture.


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, I saw that 707 earlier. Its a 707"C" which makes it worth more. I stuck it in my watch list just to see if it sells. Maybe I'll make a homeless kind of stupid offer.

poopiekat, I hadn't seen it yet. Its pretty sweet looking, but a sweet price to.


----------



## 33706

*Don W: * I'd be pretty sure I'd be the only one on my block that has one, if I bought it!


----------



## chrisstef

Don - people are amazing arent they. Just because someone published a book with prices dont mean jack in my book. Its worth what someone will pay. That dude's a touch hole and like bhog said … gently caress pal.
Ive got a book that say my Kne Griffey rookie card is worth $120 … now tell me, whos really interested?

Poopie - that plane's … well …. groovy.


----------



## donwilwol

and we all know I have enough jointers so I can be patient. And we all know if I'm patient I'll find one, and I won't pay $250 for it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He got his price, so what the frig' was his problem? What an ass…


----------



## donwilwol

Well Smitty, he really didn't get his price. He first listed it for $400, it didn't sell, then $300 and it didn't sell, then $275. He still wound up selling it for $250, and if I had really wanted it, I'd have jumped on the $225.


----------



## chrisstef

Set of stanley 750's, 8 pieces, on my local craiger for $120. Very very tempted. 
Edit: not vintage, new with leather roll


----------



## Mosquito

Don, the guy sounds like a prick… probably a good thing you didn't give him any of your money…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don

Makes me want to know the seller so I never buy from him.


----------



## donwilwol

Set of stanley 750's, 8 pieces for $120 would be pretty tempting.

Your right Mos. I'm always ok with someone not accepting my offer. If you don't want offers, remove the "make an offer" button.


----------



## Mosquito

Also Don, I think when you do find your 718, and you pay less than $250 for it, you should send him an overly kind message thanking him for the advice, that you'll take into consideration the next time you pay $xxx (whatever you pay) for a plane worth $xxx according to "the book"... Yeah, sometime's I'm that kind of guy…

Some people are just too … well, something, when it comes to things like that… When I bought my egg-beater drill, I only made an offer because the guys listing said "Feel free to make any offer. Low ball offers will only make me laugh, but won't offend me". So I made an offer for half of what he listed it for (I think I offered $9) and he accepted. So you just never know. I also offered about 60% on the T11 5 1/2c I just got, and they accepted. ... I'm going to stop talking about that before I go on a long winded rant…

-

On a different note, I sharpened up the slitter on my #45 and gave it a go in some poplar. It went… well, poorly, I think. I shot some video, but stopped recording before I got too frustrated and did something regrettable. I did come back and finish it later, though. It worked… I'm not sure I'd do it in 3/4" material again, though. Either that, or I'm not quite doing it right… Might have to give it another go later.


----------



## LukieB

*Don*, I was thinking the same thing as Mos, and I wont give him any of my money either…...Black-listed.

If you don't wanna lear low ball offers you probably shouldn't put "make an offer in your listing. Just sayin'

Edit- Don I see you were thinking/typing the same thing I was…yeah I'm a slow typer


----------



## donwilwol

Here is the plane http://www.ebay.com/itm/130772464626?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649


----------



## donwilwol

the really stupid thing is, in the end we were only $25 apart.


----------



## Mosquito

which is only 10%...


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don

He would not have said anything if another offer did not come up. I will make it a point not to buy from this guy and will send him a note telling him why also.


----------



## donwilwol

My problem was, when I see something like that I set a limit for myself. I set a $200 limit. When he came back at $225 I kept telling myself its only $25. But then I'd say, "but its over your limit". To be honest, I was kind of relieved when I seen it sold, because I am pretty sure I'd have bought it when I got back to my computer.


----------



## lysdexic

I have to work this weekend so I have having a little Friday night tonight and this is all I got to say…....


----------



## donwilwol

i kinda teared up a little


----------



## OnlyJustME

Did you see his profile pic? He's a turkey trying to screw you over. lol

I never really cared what type/ kind of plane i had as long as it worked and was the right size i needed. Now you guys got me wondering what i have. I'll have to take some pictures and post them up so i can find out. I'm sure some of them are mixed parts. The union #8 i have has a tote that seems to be at the wrong angle not leaving enough room for your fingers under the frog. Next i have a stanley bailey #7 with a sweet heart logo on the blade. It seems to all be the right parts but i'm no expert. Then there is a stanley #5 that looks like a bunch of spare parts put together and a little stanley #220. I also have an old craftsman 5Cbb with a replaced tote my dad made years ago and a craftsman block plane. They all could/need to be restored but i've always used them as is with no problems. I'll have to dig my camera and usb cable out so i can get some pics up.


----------



## bhog

Scott. Ditto.Could you drink one for me please?


----------



## thedude50

Chris its time for a bench do you want me to build you one I could do it cheep out of doug fir and Ill make it just like mine


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy crap, Chris. $120 is a hechuva deal! They're fine tools, I'm just sayin…


----------



## stonedlion

A bench might look a little out of place in the apartment. Just sayin.


----------



## Mosquito

Yes Richard, yes it would… I've been thinking about building a smaller version of what Mauricio is building. I think the one that Roy built on the show was only 4' long? I might be able to pull that off at my parents' place… I already have a folding table in their basement that doesn't get folded, due to the amount of stuff on it. I could probably clean that off and replace it with a bench… as long as I can get it in and out of the patio door, I'm golden. Plus, I think I'd rather build my own bench, simply for the experience of it  Maybe once I beat this workmate up a little more, I can justify the extra expense of the larger workmate… maybe that'd help lol
-

Edit: Although… it would be pretty awesome to have friends over… "and… that's my workbench" ... "wait, what?"


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a Back Porch Bench? wait, that's already been done, right?


----------



## Dcase

Don, that seller is a complete ass for sending you that. I would have replied and gone off on him..

I spent the evening working on the 140 I got today… It was a little tricky to sharpen but I just took my time. the plane cut cross grain very well. I tested it on a piece of cherry.. I will post more about it tomorrow but here are a few pics..



























I cut the half lap using my RAS and the multi pass method.. I only cleaned up the board with the plane. The plane left a nice smooth surface with no problems with tear out or anything… Very happy I got one of these.


----------



## WhoMe

Mos - Now I see why you need to "leg lock" that workmate. I thought you had one of the earlier ones. I had a top shot of mine back on post 19476. But here is a shot similar to my type 4 (based on the workmate typing link)








Mine may not wobble like yours but it still requires the requisite foot on the platform to keep it from walking when planing.

Poopiekat - when I see that plane, I immediately think of the beach boys song where it says "catchinn a wave and you're sittin on top of the world" 
I would probably be humming that every time I used that plane.

Dan - that looks really nice from the pics. I bet your good sharpening didn't hurt either.


----------



## chrisstef

Im gonna call the guy today Smitty. Seems like a deal i cant justify passing up. $220 on Amazon for the 750's. My budget for old tools just became my budget for new tools.


----------



## OnlyJustME

It's kind of the same for them since they are new old tools.


----------



## Bertha

Don, it's a shame that you can't smack someone over the internet. Like Dan, I would have given him a return e-mail that he wouldn't soon forget. 
.
Remember that crazy construction chick? She followed me yesterday. I hit my lights and ran three red lights to put enough distance b/w us so she couldn't find my workplace. She'll be gettin a visit from the man today.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, I think she has a big crush on you…


----------



## chrisstef

I like your justification OnlyMe … as if i needed more encouragement from you guys 

Al - too bad its gotta come to that. Terrible choice on Marge's part. Gots ta do what ya gots ta do.


----------



## waho6o9

No doubt Smitty, she has the hots for Al.
Keep us posted buddy.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I thought I would share with you my method for sharpening the #140 skewed iron.. I did it as I had planned with the bench grinder followed by free hand honing. The bevel that was previously on the iron I had was cambered (why someone put a camber on skewed rabbet is beyond me) so it was a little tricky to straighten it out while keeping the correct angle. I just held the iron free hand on the tool rest and got it as close as possible.

Once I had the primary bevel done close enough on the bench grinder I moved to my stones. I had enough of a hollow grind on there to act as my reference and using a coarse stone I honed it moving the iron side to side. I worked on the coarse stone until I got the bevel/edge straight. I then moved to my fine stones and continued using the side to side motion while honing.

Not including the time it took to flatten the back I would say it took me close to an hour to get the iron sharp. However now that the bevel is straight it will go a heck of a lot faster from this point on.


----------



## lysdexic

Did someone here say there was never a fence for the #140? That is really hard to believe given the threaded holes for 2 fence posts.


----------



## Dcase

Scott, there is a side plate with two short rods that fits those holes and screws in. The side plate basically just turns it into a regular looking block plane. As far as I know there was no fence offered for the Stanley 140.


----------



## waho6o9

Maybe turn the side plate upside down and hello fence.
It looks like there's tapped holes for sets screws for the posts.


----------



## Dcase

Here is a photo of a #140 with and without the side plate









And I just found this… Here is a 140 that someone modified by drilling a hole and adding a fence.


----------



## Dcase

Waho, you would have to have the fence on the other side of the plane as shown in the 2nd picture I just posted ^

The 140 iron does not extend to both sides of the plane like a shoulder plane. The iron only extends to the very edge of the plane on the one side so if you want a fence it would have to somehow come off the other side.

Here is an example of an LN #140.. You can see how they have the fence on the opposite side of the removable side plate.


----------



## terryR

Nice shots, Dan…been watching 140's on zeeBay…wow…$100-150 depending…

Makes that LN 140 look very sweet for $225…

...but righty or lefty?
.


----------



## Mosquito

Was it WhoMe that was looking for a T11 #3? I saw a #3c with 3 dates today, but not the V-Logo iron. Low knob, frog adjuster screw, and small depth adjustment nut. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Bailey-No-3-Corrugated-Bottom-Plane-1910-Patent-/140854031123?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cb8df313


----------



## Dcase

Terry, I had been watching the 140's on ebay for well over a year. I put plenty of bids down in the 80 dollar range and always got outbid. I ended up getting lucky with the one I got because I got it for 60 with free shipping. The one I got was just listed as "Vintage Stanley" the title did not state what type/number the plane was. I think most people probably over looked it… Also, mine is missing the two screws that hold the side plate in place..

If you keep watching for them you may find one cheaper. Millers Falls also made a #140 and that one still usually goes for high price but it will often sell for less then the Stanley's.

Righty or lefty?

I am right handed but if I had the option I think I would get the lefty. When standing facing my bench I often like to use a bench hook and plane towards the back of the bench. With the right hand 140 I cant comfortably plane with a bench hook. The plane will still work great for rabbets but if I want to trim a shoulder or half lap I wont be able to use my bench hook as I usually would.


----------



## bandit571

A couple random shots, on a rainy-assed morning:









Savage #6, and a small block plane









Costs more for the BLO than it did for these two planes. Money shots will be when things dry out around here, two straight rainy days…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, bandit!

Dan, I like that mod'ed #140 above… Someone did a nice job on that plane.


----------



## Bertha

I ain't drillin no hole in my 140. Thanks Dan for the advice!


----------



## mochoa

Bhog, great story, whipping out that #5 and showing him whats up!

I'm enjoying the old school rap one lines. I love The Wu by the way. 
Here is one:
"I was fiend, before I became a teen, I melted microphones instead of cones of ice cream"

Don, LOL, whats up with the nasty sellers, is that going to make you want to pay more next time? Dumb.

Bhog, I know what you mean. I used to listen to NWA back in the day. Now I'm like, man, this crap is so negative! Life is hard enough as it is, I need happy music. You aint never shot nobody studio gangsta'. How many kids did violence with that crap as inspiration. I'm not for censorship, just saying.

Dan, the skewed block plane is sweet! Charlsworth cambers his block planes for jointing end grain the same way you would camber a jointer. Don't know if I would do though, would rather use a shooting board.

Scott, nice tool/beer porn there


----------



## Dcase

With that modified 140 it almost looks like someone took the rod and fence from the #78 and used that.

I don't think I would want to drill a hole in mine either but its not a bad idea… I sometimes see 140's on ebay that are being parted out and if were to find someone selling just the base I would get it if it was cheap. If I had an extra base I would be up for drilling the *hole so that it could accept the rod* off my #78.

Al, One more note on sharpening the skewed iron… If I could go back and do it over I would have first put the iron in the plane so that it was in the straight and then lower the blade until it was sticking out from the mouth from edge to edge. I then would have taken a fine sharpie pen/marker and marked the iron by following the plane bed with the marker. With the line marked I would have then done a straight grind up to the marker line before grinding the primary bevel. Like I said the iron in mine had a camber on it so it was a bit tricky to grind the correct skew angle and keep the bevel straight.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, putting a camber on a regular block plane is one thing but with the #140 the edge has to be straight if your going to use it to cut/trim rabbets. With a camber on it you cant get the iron to cut flush with the side of the rabbet. I guess its possible the previous owner kept the side on and used the plane as a regular block but with a skewed iron I don't see the sense in a camber for regular work either.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Outstanding tips on sharpening the skewed iron …. Thank you Dan.


----------



## waho6o9

Skewed blades on sale at Woodcraft for 24.99, others at 26.99
+ tax and shipping


----------



## waho6o9

That LN#140 looks might nice, thanks for the 
explanation Dan.


----------



## Mosquito

Agreed, thanks Dan. I've got to sharpen my skewed rabbet blades still… one of them had a slight camber too, but I think that was due to sharpening vs actually having a camber. The primary bevel was wasn't curved.


----------



## mochoa

True Dan, you would be better off with a low angel block and skewing the whole plane if you wanted to camber it for edge "jointing".


----------



## chrisstef

How often do you guys skew your whole plane when planing? Under what circumstances does it apply?


----------



## mochoa

Man if I was going to drill holes in a 140 for a fence I wouldnt use a crappy 78 single post fence. I would find a double posted fence off of a Record 78 or something like that.


----------



## Dcase

Waho, that IBC iron is not a bad idea to get for the 140. If they are still on sale in a few weeks I may get one. The thicker iron would be easier to sharpen free hand and the A2 steel would hold an edge longer. Doing a lot of end grain/gross grain work that would be a plus.


----------



## Dcase

Chris, I think I generally always skew my smoothers slightly when I use them. I don't have a specific circumstance in which I would skew the plane, I think I probably just do it out of habit. I think I push my blocks with a slight skew also when I am smoothing something. Again, I just do out of habit so I don't even think about it if and when I am doing it. I know there are a lot of times I just push the plane straight as well.


----------



## chrisstef

I find the same for myself Dan i kinda skew out of habit. No real reason. I need to work on putting a camber on my smoothers.


----------



## Dcase

On my smoothers I only knock down the corners a little. To do that I just hone the iron straight and finish off by applying pressure at the very corner of the iron and spending about 10 seconds on each one. Doing this basically just rounds off the corners. This is the method Rob Cossman uses in his sharpening videos and I have just followed it ever since. Never had any problems with the edges digging in or track marks.


----------



## Mosquito

I too usually skew the plane most of the time… I don't know why, but it just feels better


----------



## chrisstef

Its the track marks that are my problem, ill take your advice there Dan.

Mos - whatever makes it feel good bro, thats what ive always said.


----------



## Mosquito

I do the same thing for my smoothing irons that Dan/Rob does. Actually, I do that for all my irons, except the cambered ones, and the 45 cutters.


----------



## Dcase

When I was first getting into planes and learning how to use them I know I had seen videos and read articles where it was suggested that you skew the plane slightly when smoothing. I just started doing it after that and it became habit. I think it probably helps to skew when working with a tricky grain or harder wood. I believe its supposed to help prevent tear out if I remember correctly. I don't skew my jointer planes at all, I know I push those straight.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with Dan on all counts. Skewing helps cut the fibers. Think about cutting a stick with a jack knife. You slide it across the stick at an angle. Skewing is the same principal.


----------



## Dcase

Chris, Here is a video of Rob Cosman showing how he sharpens the irons. Right after the 3 min mark he shows how he hones the corners down. He is doing free hand in the video but if you use a jig you can apply the same principle.


----------



## bandit571

Random shots, on a rainy, old Back Porch:









The Savage #6 ( Ohio Tool Co.??) doing some edge grain Poplar…









and the Red-nosed Block plane, working on the face grain.

Put a coat of BLO on the Stanley #33, wood turned a dark "Walnut" colour. Maybe this weekend I'll get the #130 look-a-like completed. I have two Fulton block planes being shipped to me, about $14 counting S&H. One even has a Fulton label on the rear deck!


----------



## donwilwol

Besides having a good time bantering with my new found ebay friend 222charlie, I got home after a few days in sunny orlando to some nice packages. *First and foremost* I want to thank all you guys who are sending me some wood chunks. 









This one actually came before I left.









And thanks to Shane all my recent restores now have the proper cap levers.









New arrivals
4 planes bought through a fuzzy ebay picture. The gamble paid off









A nice #714, need some knob repair and tlc, but japanning looks good and parts are complete.









And a nice Sargent #217 that still had the original casmoline(sp) on it. How sweet is that?
This is just after a sharpening touchup


















The other 2, well, they were free. A #3 defiance and a #4 Cosiar. got to love those plastic handles.

I nice hunk of wax!
A nice toothed blade I'll need to make a plane for.

And some pictures for the grandkids


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, the tote on that savage has the same style as the Ohio tools as well. Its got a little raise were the front screw goes.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, that's great advice about the marking. I, too, looked at them for several years and put in a lot of bids. When you pointed to that one on fleabag, I just did it. Those IBC skews look pretty nice. I haven't even touched my 140 since I got it. Pathetic, really. 
.
I got a new Butcher chisel yesterday that's pretty nice. I'm going to have to take quite a bit off to right a strange sideways grind. I wish fleabaggers wouldn't ruin a good tool if they don't know what they're doing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That #217 is sweeeeet…

Did I miss somewhere you were looking for chunks of wood??


----------



## donwilwol

I posted this over on the restoration before and after, but here it is again,

Bandit, the plane was probably made by or made for Seth Savage of Middletown, CT. They were a tool company that manufactured boxwood rulers primarily. Stanley bought them in 1855, to improve the Stanley ruler line.

I can't find any evidence that they made planes, but can't find any evidence they didn't either.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, who isn't looking for chunks of wood?


----------



## Dcase

Don, Sweet restores as usual and you are the luckiest of all of us when it comes to ebay..

Al, your next project when you go into the shop is to tune up your 140. I spent maybe 2 1/2 to 3 hours to sharpen, flatten the sole and get it all ready to work… You have no excuses!!!


----------



## WhoMe

Dang Mos, that plane went for $6 more than I bought my TY16 #3 nonC for. IMO, the buyer got a deal. Especially since I don't think there are that many of those around.
Thanks for the heads up. At least I know they exist.

Hey Don, what are the dimensions on that #3 defiance? length, sole width and blade width. I think mine may be a #4 because the plane is wider than my Stanley #3 but the overall length is the same but I am not sure.. Thx


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

At the moment, I'm not. Swimming in cut-offs and trying to do a general clean-up of shop space has me ready to burn whatever lacks specific purpose. 90 gallons of trash bag space and counting over the last two evenings, with no critter sightings amidst the piles of shavings…


----------



## Mosquito

I opened my mailbox today and there was a package…

And now this guy has a working lever cap… 









Thanks Lucas


----------



## ArlinEastman

Al

She just wants you for your tools. Do not believe her when she says she has a crush on you.


----------



## thedude50

I think you guy post while your working your day jobs I am in the shop for hours and cant seem to find the time to do any thing but work.

Al I won a large shoulder plane on ebay only a week after i purchased the same plane at the show I had bid on it a week ago and forgot about it when the bid jumped over retail then to my surprise i get a bill and the seller says he dont know what happened i assume someone bid a bit too high and recanted their bid leaving me with 2 large shoulder planes both are new and never been sharpened it kills me i buy tools on ebay that are like new all the time


----------



## Dcase

Dude, I do usually only post during the day when I am at work. When I get home I don't like to be on the computer after sitting at one all day. I also don't often spend much time online over the weekends so I always get way behind on this thread come Monday morning.


----------



## donwilwol

Yea, there's not a line between my day job and not my day job.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Being I can not work and I sleep at way different hours I post when I can. Today I woke up at 12pm yesterday at I think 6pm. I never know when I can go to sleep or get up.

Really cuts into the woodworking time all the time too


----------



## chrisstef

Hey bandit if that savage is as Don says and you wanna get all sentimental on it, ive got some reclamied oak from Middletown CT. It oughtta be around 120 years old. We demo'd a house there and salvaged all the lumber. I got the good wide stuff . Its definately thick enough for a tote. Same goes to you Don, if you want some for a Savage that im sure you have just holler. Its still rough cut and full of dirt and nails.


----------



## Straightbowed

Well here is some of my dream tools waiting for me to put them to work


----------



## lysdexic

Arlin, that, sir is my new signature because for as many times as I read it - I still don't know what you are saying. Love it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Steve!


----------



## Straightbowed

maybe a smaller pic I hope not so much on the computer


----------



## lysdexic

Steve Straightbowed Kentucky,

Nice tool porn. I know about your Veritas saw but I'd like to hear more about the handle for your marking knife and you experience with the Veritas plow.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Scott, I think he means "Today I woke up at 12pm, [and] Yesterday [I woke up], I think, at 6pm"


----------



## bhog

Lol Scott,is it sad that I understood what he meant,I think…

Im still looking for a decent #3 also.


----------



## donwilwol

I can probably help with a decent #3. I'll check if anyone is interested.


----------



## carguy460

A belated thanks to everyone for the congrats on my comming grinder motor "acquisition"!

My parents came to visit and Dad brought me my first Millers Falls plane, an 18C, type 4. Its pretty sweet…the lever cap is interesting to me with the three point design. I look forward to posting pics of it later!

I showed Dad my "collection", and he was quite impressed at my knowledge of them…and so was I! Thanks to everyone for sharing information on this thread, and for inspiring the addiction.

My "collection" now includes Stanley 4, 5, 6, 7, 8C, 9 1/2, 71, and 110. Wards Master 5, Craftsman 78, and a Millers Falls 18C. Yee Haw!


----------



## Dcase

Jason, I like the Millers Falls lever caps. I only own one MF plane but someday I plan on building a small set of them. I don't know that the lever cap is any better then the others but its different so it makes it cool.


----------



## terryR

Hey Don, nice score on four from the fuzzy shot via kneeBay! Isn't that 714 a duplicate for you?

I noticed that your front knob is much different than the one on my 714…shorter 'base' and a much fuller top. Mine looks like it was made in someone's shop in a real hurry…bummer, but it still works, ya know…

2 questions:

-Are you going to repair your broken tote…looks like a challenging spot to repair right through the hole…or replace it? Curious about your choice of woods there…

-Can you turn me a knob that exactly matches the front of your 714 from H. Rosewood? (no finish required)

PM me…

...and now for something completely different…

...yesterday I made my first tote-shaped piece of firewood!!! from Bubinga!!! oh well…part of learning I suppose…
.


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, answer to your questions.
No, the #714 is not a dup. I've now got a 708, 710 and 714.

I haven't decided on the repair or replace yet. I'll let you know. But, for a general note, I don't have problems drilling the hole backwards. Just use a drill the exact size of the existing hole, and use it as a guide.

Bubinga firewood = expensive heat!


----------



## thedude50

Car guy What does a 9 1/2 look like I have never seen or heard of that model number


----------



## Mosquito

Dude, it's a block:









They still make that one, if I remember correctly


----------



## thedude50

Did one of you guys say you were looking for a 4 1/2 type 11 I have one available from my friend Bill Barkley I can get photos if the person was serious I will be happy to get you a price on it if you PM me


----------



## Dcase

Dude, the blood and gore web site says this about the 9 1/2

*This is a general purpose block plane, and is probably Stanley's most popular one they offered.*

I am pretty sure you have seen it.


----------



## donwilwol

lance, from supertool
This is a general purpose block plane, and is probably Stanley's most popular one they offered. Unless this plane was your great grandpappy's, it's usually best to ignore those examples that are all rusted or are missing parts. It's such a common plane (in its post-1890's configuration) that you'll run across a better example.


----------



## thedude50

I think I have that plane in the shop forgot all about it Argh


----------



## thedude50

Here is what I got done yesterday and for this week. The base has 2 coats of blo and 3 coats of a wipe on satin finish poly. I drilled all the mounting holes and attached the top rails and the bench top temporarily. I am very happy with the depth of the finish. It looks thick and rich I hope you can tell by the photo I took. Well here she is Now i need to do the shelf and the tool totes that make up the middle of the bench.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Does that midland stretcher on the front get an array of dog holes, aka: english bench style, to work in place of a deadman for panels, etc? What kind of vices are planned?


----------



## Mosquito

Nice bench Dude. I was also wondering about what Smitty asked.
-

Dan, I noticed there was a Keen Kutter #140 on ebay… need one for that set too?


----------



## Dcase

Bench looks good Dude…

Mos, I did see the Keen Kutter #140 and if I didn't have a 140 I would def bid on it. I am mostly just interested in the "KK" marked planes, the 140 is marked with a single K.


----------



## donwilwol

There is a KK and MF #140, both closing at the same time.

The bench is looking good Lance.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Looking Bench Dude, got any more angles to it? I like the big dovetail in the center of the legs..


----------



## Dcase

Seen this trans plane on ebay and I really like the design… I am going to add to my list of projects.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, that kind of what I was going for on this


The issue is this. If you use a trasitional frog, its to high because the transitional body is thicker. If you use a bench plane frog its to close. You'll need to modify the cap and iron.


----------



## Dcase

I see what your saying Don. I have spare trans plane parts and have wanted to make a custom body for a while. I saw this design and was really turned on by it. I will keep what you said in mind if I decide to make one like this. Thanks


----------



## bandit571

Did stanley ever use a 17-1/2" length for a #6 plane? This savage #6 is that length. Seems almost half the weight of my other #6s. Real easy to use, too. Almost a cross between a #5-1/2 and a #6. Corners on the iron were knocked off when I got the plane, just a slight camber. Might leave it that way.

The cap iron for that Red knobbed block: I have seen that style, SOMEWHERE before, not sure which "number " used them.









As for it's iron, I'll look around for a replacement, sometime…









No rush. But the iron was ground as a cambered one as well.

Won a pair of "Fulton" block planes the other day. One is a #110 size, the other looks just like a #120. One has a "FULTON" label on the rear deck. Guess I can't paint over that….


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, a while back I posted that I had a very early Stanley #5 (Type 6?) and I had noticed that it was a bit shorter in length then all my other #5's. It was probably somewhere around a half inch shorter.. So I think its very possible that Stanley changed the sizes on some of the other planes as well.


----------



## donwilwol

I thought I read something about that on gores site. Here it is, http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan1.htm

All dimensions that follow each number indicate the length of the sole, the width of the cutter, and the weight of the tool. There were some subtle differences in the dimensions, but only those that are significant are mentioned where appropriate. Some of the bench planes are a bit longer/shorter, wider/narrower, heavier/lighter than what's noted for the fact that the planes used many patterns over their decades of production. *So, if you have a plane that's one-half inch shorter or longer than what's mentioned* here, don't go thinking that you have some ultra-rare version of the tool. You don't (except in the case of the #2). If the plane is inches shorter than what's listed here, you have one that's suffered an amputation along the way.


----------



## bandit571

After two coats of that SMELLY BLO..









Stuff do stink!! A look a some side grain…









And the rear deck area..









Abused that piece of Poplar, again…









First pass down the track..









after a couple trips, Gossemmer Shavings are floating around in the back yard, again.


----------



## carguy460

Dude - that block is the one! I couldn't get logged back in before the crowd responded. Mine doesnt have the depressions in the side though…maybe I have a picture somewhere…


----------



## bandit571

A few other shots from this afternoon's photo shoot…









"Old Folk"s Home?" #33 and a Savage #6. With the #6 caught red handed with some shavings…









Red Knob, going for a Joyride on Poplar Street…









Trying to Hide the evidence???? Savage #6, with a mouth full…


----------



## chrisstef

Guy just called me back on the 8 piece set of stanley 750's … Theyll be all mine come monday boys! Steal of the week at $120.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Chris. Here's to having a complete chisel set, it's a joy!


----------



## Bertha

I'm going to make a test purchase with that seller with a goldmine just to give him some confidence that this isn't kind of screw-job. After that, I think we're pretty close to a blow-out frenzy. I'm serious when I say save your money and decide exactly what you want. I think a PayPal option is near. 
. 
I get first dibs on moulders, though.


----------



## ITnerd

I get first dibs on moulders, though.
.
You trollop. Please put me down for Sandusky stuff that remains. Thanks for bringing this our way, I love to see a nice collection go to our team.


----------



## Mosquito

Didn't know you were after Sandusky stuff, IT… I just picked up a few this past week…


----------



## Bertha

Nerd, I'm going to have to wade through 1000 posts to see what guys want. I should have said PM me. If this goes, you have my word that anything Sandusky will have your name attached to it. I'm so blinded by the pictures that I can't even make a list. Nerd=1st dibs Sandusky; I think I can remember that. 
.
Does anyone have the coin or inclination to spring for a Miller's patent?
Who is hot for complete Stanley plows? 45,50,55. 
.
I'd really like to help both the seller and buyer in this. The seller is a solid dude who was collecting planes when I was in diapers. Bad analogy, as I'm currently wearing diapers (adult baby).


----------



## Mosquito

If there are any "The Fulton" woodies, I'd like the chance to arm wrestle IT for it… (as The Fulton Woodies should have Sanduskiy irons). I'd like to make a set of Fulton woodies… I've got the jointer from my great grandfater via my grandfather, and a jack on the way…


----------



## Bertha

My neurons are fried:
Nerd v. Mos for Sandusky versus +/- Sandusky w/ Fulton, respectively. 
. 
The moulders quoted to me were FULL sets, which may put them out of our $ range. A complete pristine set of H/R is worth over $1000, well over. I just can't shed the coin for something I really just stroke, rather than use. I'm not taking notes, so you may have to remind me. I really want this to happen.


----------



## chrisstef

Talk about chumming the waters ….

Thanks Smitty it aint totally a done deal but the guy sounded legit. No lisp, didnt slur his words at noon so ill take his word.

If anyones interested in the 4 piece set of the 750's hes got those for sale as well.


----------



## Bertha

I just got some more Ronald Reagan stamps in the mail (the Post Office online site). If you don't understand the strength of Reagan's face on a stamp, betta ask somebody.


----------



## stonedlion

I would like a crack at a Stanley 45. Mos' video inspired me.


----------



## OnlyJustME

What's he selling the 4 piece 750 set for?
Bertha, Is he somewhere close by? I would just like to see the collection. Maybe even pay an admission fee. lol
Would love to be able to buy some random planes/chisels but know i wont be able to put out the coin for any sets. I haven't hit the lotto yet. Maybe i should start playing?


----------



## chrisstef

Matt. Im not sure but i would venture to guess $80. Ill send him a text message and see what hes got to say.


----------



## ArlinEastman

This is a chisel handle I made for a LJer name of Brett

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u249/TXVanguard/Chisel/P1020512.jpg

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u249/TXVanguard/Chisel/P1020511.jpg

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u249/TXVanguard/Chisel/P1020510.jpg

Brett supplied the wood which is Hickory and also sent the chisel so I could make a good tight fit. He also wanted it made for a Big Hand.

I did it for free for him, however, he sent $9 for shipping back to him. He sent a really nice piece of wood too.


----------



## chrisstef

Well done Arlin. Im sure he will enjoy the newly handled chisels.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nice job but this isn't the chisel thread. slap a block of wood around it and call it a plane. lol

One thing i can't wait to do once i get my old lathe restored is making tool handles. I need quite a few.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice job Arlin. Very nice looking handle.


----------



## waho6o9

Very nice handle Arlin.


----------



## mochoa

StraightBowed, sweet tools!

Dude, solid looking bench. BLO on the legs is not a bad idea.

Dan, I love that Transitional plane. Kind of has the body of an infill plane. Can't wait to see what you make.

I really want to make a krenov style wooden plane with a high angle frog and adjustable mouth. That might be a dream plane for me. One day….

I have 45 on the way from The Dude, cant wait to play with it.

Arlin, those chisel handles are impressive, very nice.


----------



## thedude50

so much to recall but ill try to recall the bench will get one coat of blo on the top which should make it a tiny bit lighter than the base. then it will get done on the bottom the top will get 7 -10 coats of polly the top stretcher on the front and the lower stretcher both get holes in them when I am done with the rest Ill drill them out and coat the holes with oil ant polly. There is a good shot of the holes on the video of the bench on my blog on the build which i need to update soon. the tail vise I got for my bench from smitty a 10 inch qr craftsman bench vise and the face vise will be a twin screw veritas that my wife got me for christmas last christmas when i decided i wanted a good bench. on my uncles bench a wilton 7 inch qr vise makes the tail vise and i am trying to get him to go with the twin screw too but he hasnt poneyed up the bucks yet. I just picked up some hard maple for the ship lap shelve on his bench cost me a c note I hope i got enough. I have to tell ya this was a big job that has dragged on far to long I want these done in a bad way so no is the time to slow down a bit and be careful not to take shortcuts. the bench is big as hell and has a huge footprint in the shop. I hope it keeps me happy for a long time.

On a separate issue I came to terms with Saw stop to get to do a review of their Professional saw with the 52 inch fence and the 3 hp motor I will be testing this new saw for the next couple of months and I look forward to finding out if the saw preforms to the standard of the other big saw manufactures or if it is just about the safety devise. which is then only one marketed so far. so they lead in that category but what I care about is how the rest of the saw works.


----------



## thedude50

ok you guys back to hand planes I just got in the ups last night and i just opened a box that had the 1st issue of Fine Woodworking I got my copy from peach tree woodworking i get some stuff from them from time to time so i was on their mail list the email said they had secured 1000 of the 5000 copy of issue one from tounton press I opened my colectors edition all the while kicking my self for not getting two copy's at once . any way there is a great article in this issue on handplanes from the 1970s remember when the delta gram was no longer in print there was no woodworking magazines left for woodworkers Fine woodworking filled the void first. I am telling you guys this article is worth the price of this edition let alone these will be gone quick so if you miss it you will kick your self soon too. I think i am going to order another copy Monday morning when peach tree opens again


----------



## ITnerd

Hey Mos, The Fultons are all yours. At the peak of thier production in the late 1800s, they say Sandusky made almost 1/3 of all the hand tool irons in the US. That may be a bit of hyperbole, but they were a huge producer of blades of every different size and configuration (single and double, plated and regular, on and on). They had a few different lines, Ogontz and a couple others, and rebranded for many different hardware stores.

I've got most of what I need (heck, more than enough actually), but I'm always on the lookout for minty specimens. Likewise, if you're ever looking to buy or try a woodie, be it bench, smoother or moulder, let me know.

Dude - nice bench work man! NMP - needs more pictures.


----------



## WhoMe

Dude, wonderful looking bench. sometime in the future, I will build myself one of those too. Like the plans for all the holes and the twin screw vices. BUT, mine will be a backwards one since I am left handed. lol I am also thinking of a sliding deadman and some drawers underneath. ANd I am also thinking of a wagon wheel type tail vise. But hey, that is so far off in the future that benches will probably be made out of carbon fibre…

Straightbowed, I like how you have separated the planes, that one with the red frog looks like a troublemaker.


----------



## WhoMe

Just saw this on ebay. Not sure if anyone is looking for some #45 cutters.
Cutters


----------



## lysdexic

Chris,
As I was looking through your projects I now realize that I need to explore Sandusky's and wood bodied smoothers a bit more. Hmmm, where to start?


----------



## ShaneA

Maybe it is just me, but when I see/hear the word Sandusky…it creeps me out a little. Sad, but true.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane your right. I tried an image search on google for "Sandusky plane" and guess what I got. You have to add wood or tool company to get what want. No - wait that still doesn't sound right.


----------



## LukieB

Went rust huntin' all day yesterday. On a road rip across Nebraska, strike out after strike out. Whose territory am I pickin' here? Who ever it is, you've done a good job of keeping homeless planes off the streets(antigue shops)

I've never struck out that many times in a row. I seriously stopped at 10+ places yesterday with no deals to be found anywhere. I ran across some cool stuff, but over-priced in my humble opinion. Let me know if you disagree. I ran across…

A #3 Keen Kutter in nice shape…..$127
A Stanley Type 10-ish #40 Scrub…...$75
A pretty nice Stanley 45 (Far from mint) for a mere $425
And what was left of a Stanley 46…...$85

Maybe nobody has planes because the ones that are around, don't sell being so over-priced.

I'm discouraged, but not enough to keep me from hitting some more places on the way home…wish me luck!


----------



## Mosquito

You never know what you might find, Lucas… I hit up about that number of antique shops in Stillwater a few weeks ago. I laughed at most of the prices, but I did manage to find a #102 sized (Fulton brand) for $6 eventually. I also made the connection that got me the Type 10 #4 1/2 and #5 1/2, and my T11 #6.

Sometimes I almost wish I had the money, and that I was just collecting them for the sake of having a collection, and not intending to use them… then I'd be able to pick up a lot more really cool stuff and keep it out of the antique shops… even if it's expensive for user standards… But then again, it does no different in a home collection than an antique shop, really…


----------



## LukieB

Mos, 
Just getting caught up. Glad to see your lever cap showed up in one piece. I'd like to tell you that that plane looks awesome. but it still looks like a cheap piece of Chinese trash. No offense or anything : ) Be curious to see if you can get it tuned up and making scrubbin' shavings. Thanks again for the heads up on the #3 caps.


----------



## russde

I'd also be interested in the 4 piece 750's depending on the price…after JustME of course


----------



## LukieB

I agree that I wish I could rescue more tools, and that price wasn't an Issue, but I disagree with your last statement. That's like the difference between an orphanage and a loving home, or a puppy store and a loving home, or a crappy motel room and home….sorry can you tell I'm on the road and wishing I was home LOL


----------



## Mosquito

*But then again, it does no different in a home collection than an antique shop* 

I know it looks cheap. I wasn't too excited over it when I got it, to be honest. I wouldn't have it if it weren't my grandfathers. They all came from his father, so I guess really they're my great grandfather's… I figured I'd clean it up, tune it up, and see what I can get it to do, and if I can get it to do good things, I might try reshaping and finishing the tote. It's a not so great shaped tote lol


----------



## mochoa

Is the Stanley 46 the scewed dado plane? I havent looked but is $85 a good price for one?


----------



## thedude50

ya good price if its all there i would grab it but cutters for the 46 are spendy


----------



## thedude50

Al is there a list of the tools I only have a small budget left to spend on tools I got everything I need to set the shop up good and still need to get the hallow chisel mortiser from powermatic but spent a lot on tools so my shop is now modern and to die for


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just to let you guys know what happened last night and this morning

My father in law has degressed so much in the last month I think he is almost cracked up.

I just was over stressed last night. We had to finally call the Police to help my father in law calm down. He was sure someone was hiding outside which no one was it was just my brother in law picking up some tools.

Then my father in law for the next 4 hours started throwing a chair around the house putting several holes in the sheetrock and braking several of his deceised wifes collectables. He started getting violent and ordering everone out of the house with alot of bad words. So that is when we called 911, after he knocked down our bedroom door. By this time my PTSD was going full swing and I was hiding under the bed shaking and back in full PTSD and fearing to hurt him or anything else.

The several Shariff officers came to help calm him down and he just ranted and raved and said he would use his weapon to kill the guy hiding out by the wood pile. We do not have any guns here because the VA will not allow my guns to be around me, so my brother in law has them up at our house.

It started up again this morning and my wife called her brother who in now living at our house. My wife and brother in law and son in law have taken him to the hospital this morning and they will be keeping him for a few days.

I am so tied up inside and have a raging headache so bad I just can not sleep or rest or do anything but shakeing in bed.

Now more then in the past since I was in the bombing in the middle east has something effected me so badly I am waiting for my wife to get back from the hospital to tell her I might just have to go in for treatments again.

I can not go through this again and her father has sever alshymers and he is always seeing things or hearing things which are not happening and all he does now is babble about nothing just mixed up words. We now have to monitor the TV to make sure what he watches because he will see somthing or hear somthing on TV and will do it or will rant and rave it is being done to him.

If I can calm myself down enough today and if he is admitted into the hospital for afew days I think I can get my body and mind to calm down also. I had the worst nightmares last night I ever had before and I can not go back to having them again either.

I do not know anymore if this watching him is good for me. My wife, brother in law and I will have to talk tonight because I can not handle another one of these time again without me being put in the hospital for a break down and relaps from the bombing.

I never knew Alshymirs people could get this bad.

Arlin


----------



## mochoa

Sorry to hear that Arlin, hopefully you guys can find a way to all have peace.


----------



## JayT

Sorry to hear Arlin, that's rough.

I am so far behind on this thread. Working 14 hour days for the past three weeks on a store remodel and then throwing in three days out of town last weekend, also for work, doesn't lead to being able to keep up with you guys' posting rate.

I did have to share a find/gloat, however. Found this on our local online classifieds, not CL.



















Millers Falls Buck Rogers 714. It is in really good shape, just needs an Evaporust bath and a good cleaning. Best part was the price-$10.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice, it is so unique looking. Kind of ugly, kind of beautiful, sweet price, they are spendy on the bay.


----------



## donwilwol

JayT, you bought a buck Rogers for $10? You suck so bad there's not room here to say how bad. Really nice find!!!


----------



## thedude50

thats sick i love that ugly plane

Arlin it is difficult to keep sick people at home. I am afraid your at the point it is time to put your father in law into a care facility both for his safety and to yours.


----------



## thedude50

new tool gloat I just scored a 10 inch dewalt ras with all the attachments even the saber saw attachment sanding disks and much more for 100 dollars. it is a 1959 to 1974 model it is all there and its sick. the motor is like new I am amazed. Ill go down to the shop and take a couple of photos when my back stops hurting enough to stand up


----------



## ArlinEastman

I just called my wife at the hospital (5 hours now) and he had very dark and bloody urine. They do not know yet if it is UTI or advanced Cancer.

He is staying the night for more tests.

Arlin


----------



## donwilwol

I got some unexpected shop time today. First, a H. Rosewood knob for Terry. Terry's is the one on the plane in the picture. The original is to the right.









My #710 as found.









And now































































And with the #714 almost done too. The tote needed to be epoxied. I hope I have time tomorrow to finish it.


----------



## thedude50

nice work Don


----------



## mochoa

I love the redish wood on the 714, what kind of wood is it? It looks great against the black.


----------



## Mosquito

JayT, as soon as I saw you picked that up, I figured Don would chime in, and he did 
-

Nice work Don, almost looks like an exact copy. The #710 looks great too


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, its bloodwood, same as this one









http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/09/09/sargent-415/


----------



## donwilwol

The buck Rogers has to be the deal of the year.


----------



## racerglen

Hang in there Arlin.
I'm amazed at the flashbacks I get with a civy "acident" for no aparent reason, just out of the blue, and you're dealing with a whole lot more.
But you have come this far, you can do it .


----------



## racerglen

And I'm with Don..
TEN F$$$$ BUCKS for the Buck Rogers ???
May the Gods of YOU SUCK byte you..

p.s.

where the h do you shop and can I come along next time ??

;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy sh1t Don, that 710 is stunning. Damn fine job! Man o man…


----------



## WhoMe

JayT, gotta agree with everyone else… you suck. I would imagine that if you talked really nice to the seller, you could get your money back. 
OF COURSE, pictures after the clean up are REQUIRED!
So, anyone want to give an estimate on what that buck rogers is worth?? I say $25…lol

Don, those bloodwood handles look really nice on that plane. You sure have the plane gods looking over you when you do your restores.


----------



## chrisstef

Arlin - my best thoughts and wishes to you and your family. Very tough sutuation youre in buddy. Feel free to lean on the gang if ya need it man.

I never seen a buck rogers before, kinda looks like an old chevy bel air. Apparently you suck JT.

Russsde- i shoukd know more on monday about the chisels.


----------



## carguy460

Lucas, you say road trip across NE? Are you on the east side of the state right now? There is a large flea market in Brownville NE this weekend if you are around there…and if I havent picked all the good stuff!


----------



## chrisstef

Just googled that buck rogers and its confirmed you most definately suck and i aint talkin about a little bit.


----------



## stonedlion

While I slept off my night shift today, SWMBO sojourned to an antique show at the Minnesota State Fair grounds.

Look what she found for me! A Stanley 45. Only one blade in it, but the condition is very good. Any plane experts care to offer an opinion as to it's age?


----------



## OnlyJustME

It's old. OH wait . . . .
I'm not an expert.
nevermind lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks guys

He will be in the hospital for afew days and then to a rest home until he gets healed up. We are still waiting for the blood work. His urine had blood clotts and other grainy stuff in it so the Drs could not use it as a sample.

Arlin


----------



## waho6o9

Hang in there Arlin.

Amazing work DonW. The Bloodwood compliments that plane
very nice.

A buck rogers for ten bucks? Woo hoo, u da man.


----------



## thedude50

Richard it is lovely I know it is pre 1956 as it is the high style it looks great now off to find your self some cutters do you want me to see if I have a set of cutters they can go in your box if I have a set.


----------



## stonedlion

Thanks Lance. I'll have to wait on that a bit. I am trying to save a few bucks for a new band saw down the road, so I am trying to limit how much I spend on planes beyond what I have already committed funds.


----------



## thedude50

Ok buddy just let me know when you want some cutters I find them all the time and I can set a set aside for you when your ready


----------



## LukieB

*Jason*, I'm in Iowa now, but just barely. It looks like Brownville is only an hour and a half from here. I'm gonna have some time to kill tomorrow…...Details??

Edit.
Oh and I'll go ahead and agree with everyone

*Arlin*, Hang in there, like Stef said…lean on the gang if you have to

JayT, You suck…but congrats on the score

*Don* Restore looks amazing as always


----------



## mochoa

Speaking of 45's, mine just came in the mail today! Thanks Dude. Its a very nice specimen (in my limited experience). Pretty complete. 









The cabinet is starting to fill up!









I need to reorganize, I want to remove the doors and shelves(pocket screwed), Add a vertical till and another shelf for specialty planes like I'm using the top shelf for now.


----------



## Mosquito

Richard, last week I was doing a fair amount of research on the 45's. (Still considering a blog)

This may help you get a date for yours
http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/comb-planes/45types/45types.htm


----------



## Mosquito

Nice cabinet Mauricio! I'm considering making a box for my 45… a box that I can put it and the cutters in for travel… and storage


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Mos, yeah I think a box is definitely needed. Either that or just a box for the accessories since I already have the plane in the cabinet and a box for everything could take up a lot of room.


----------



## lysdexic

Friggin nice cabinet.

Plans for a tool cabinet are dancing in my head. FWW just came out with a video workshop on a sweet one. I have decided that I will make a separate, dedicated till for the T11 set. THe other main till will house the others.


----------



## ArlinEastman

My family and friends mean everything to me and there is nothing I would not do for any of them. That includes most of you guys too.


----------



## thedude50

I know we have had our differences Arlin but I consider you a friend anyway I am glad that our problems are behind us


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Scott, and thanks for the heads up on the FWW series, I buy the online magazine but dont go there very much these days.


----------



## mochoa

Wow, this tool cabinet on FWW is amazing. There are doors within doors on the doors. I bet I could fit that in on mine.


----------



## Mosquito

Haven't looked, but the till you're describing sounds similar to one that the Wood Whisperer did once… I think that's who it was, anyway


----------



## Dcase

Jay, first you get a #34 for dirt cheap and now a Buck Rogers for 10 bucks…. I cant recall seeing one of those go for less then 100 on ebay.

Don, That sargent 415 looks great. I actually just picked one of those up recently and have been working on it. Mine looks nowhere near as nice as yours though. I bow to you.

I spent a lot of time in the shop tonight working on tuning and restoring stuff. I got this little guy all cleaned and tuned. 


















The 130 is a plane that I have always wanted but never enough to pull the trigger on it. I saw this one on ebay for pretty cheap so I put a bid and won. Its a older Stanley V logo iron. I pretty much only wanted it for the bull nose side, I doubt I will ever use it was a regular block. After testing it out I really think I will get good use out of this plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"JayT, you bought a buck Rogers for $10? You suck so bad there's not room here to say how bad. Really nice find!!!"

Can't say it better. I'd love to have a buck plane!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And my Saturday Nite Random Pic…


----------



## terryR

Smitty, you should comsider grabbing a piece of software to make calendars using those lovely bench shots! I'd certainly buy one…every year! 

Dan, nice shavings…as usual! I think we would all be shocked to see anything lesser from you!

Hey Mauricio, that tool cabinet looks…ummm…too small for your needs. Just empty it out and I'll be over to pick it up in a few hours… 
.


----------



## carguy460

Lucas - sorry if I'm too late, but the Brownville flea market is a twice per year, city (term used loosely) wide flea market. The spring one had quite a few hand tools, but I'm not sure what today holds…If you make it down there, good luck!


----------



## mochoa

I'ld buy a tool porn calendar! Do it Smitty, would be a nice little side business.

Terry, you can have it full, I need to rethink my tool selection. Sike! ;-)


----------



## SamuelP

"Tool porn" makes me think of a different kind of calendar. Can anyone round up some models and some of Smitty's vintage SW tools. Knee-high work boots a garder and a small leather apron with shavings on the floor. We could sell at least three.


----------



## bandit571

Random shots:









Haven't decided which i like best…









Yep, and two more on the way…









test drive









just playing around with some beech….

pole barn owner I share the shop with, has another log sawn up. Including four slabs of 12/4 by 20" wide Oak. Some people have all the luck….


----------



## ksSlim

Check out these MF planes for sale.
http://wichita.craigslist.org/tls/3286946342.html
325 for all 10
and this from the same seller
http://wichita.craigslist.org/tls/3256359172.html
150 for plane box and irons


----------



## donwilwol

rainy Sunday restore. I paid $21 for this including shipping on ebay.










And after some cleanup, sharpening and bubinga knob and tote made. Still original japanning.


----------



## donwilwol

Thats a really good deal on the MF planes…....Who lives close?


----------



## waho6o9

Left message for the Miller Falls planes.
Thanks for the info ksSlim


----------



## ksSlim

I'm about 50 miles away. He has several tools for sale. Looks like he's more into carving now.
Jet wet grinder complete aslo.


----------



## carguy460

I finally have a pic of shavings (ones that I made even!):



















Just some curls from edges, but I wanted to give my new MF 18C a run! worked pretty good, now it just needs a little TLC.

I really REALLY like the lever cap on this thing, even though I'm pretty sure its pointless..


----------



## ShaneA

Hooray for the $21 redrock…those may catch on.


----------



## donwilwol

I know I'd buy another one Shane!

Carguy, good start on the MF's.

Dan, I picked up a #130 with a Hudson blade on it. It'll be my second, (well third, I sold one to Smitty) I hope I can get mine taking shavings like yours.


----------



## Mosquito

Break through this weekend!  The girlfriend was with my at my parents' place today so I could get most of the remaining work done on her table… she helped me hold some of the stuff while I worked on it, and I even got her to make some shavings with my #7! I don't think she's hooked yet though… 
-

Nice shavings Jason!
-

Great work on the redrock Don


----------



## mochoa

Ha ha, yeah, +1 on the Redrock being spectacular!

I tried getting my wife hooked on the shavings before, it didnt take. he he he.


----------



## OnlyJustME

You have to use aromatic cedar to get them hooked. they think it's potpourri. lol


----------



## Mosquito

ooohh Aromatic Cedar… now there's an idea!


----------



## Dcase

Don, that Bedrock looks amazing. I really like the wood choice for the knobs and totes you have been making. I like the red color.

I finished up a couple planes today..

First a V&B #5 size

Before









Cleaned, tuned and tote repaired..









Here it is with my other V&B plane.









The other plane I finished up today is a Sargent VBM #415 (5 1/2).

Don't have a before pic









The Sargent has a replacement knob and bolt. I have a better knob for it but I need the bolt. Do any of you happen to have an extra short bolt for a low knob Sargent plane? I don't think the Stanley bolts will work, I believe the threads are different.


----------



## LukieB

Dan, I think I might, I'll check when I get home tomorrow. The Sargent threads are thicker right?


----------



## Dcase

Luke, I believe they are thicker/larger threads.


----------



## racerglen

Sunday sharpening and shavings









on the left a long ignored on the rack T11 #6, not touched other than to sharpen the iron, which aparently is a 1909 only one, just says "STANLEY" Tote's not original, some black paint on it, can't even remember how long it's been sitting.
on the right my 1st "second hand" plane a T10 #6 that required a makeover, and not a great one,
got rid of the red paint on tote and knob, the blue on the body but should have taken all the old japaning off
but that was in 1988 ;-) It has 1910 engraved on one cheek.


















Maybe if I get caught up with some of my other projects then the old girls will get some proper love,
oh, neither need or needed any work on their soles.


----------



## carguy460

With my parents visiting this weekend for the first time since Thanksgiving, and a Millers Falls plane given to me by Dad, I just had to try to get a restore done with him…not sure why, because the plane he gave me cut pretty good as is…but with the spirit of Don Yoda I showed Dad the electrolysis process…he loved it! Yesterday after taking the shaving pics I posted we stripped her down, shocked the body, threw the bolts in evaporust…and pulled out of the mire a rust free plane body, only to find out that there was rust underneath all of the paint! As I wiped off the water, the paint/japanning (I think its just paint) came right off, probably 75% of it…dang! Tonight I'll get the rest of the paint off and give the hammered black paint a try…regardless, it was fun working on this old MF with Dad, who normally buys a plane, sharpens it, and starts shaving wood, spider webs behing the frog and all!


----------



## chrisstef

I went a different route trying to get my wife hooked on shavings … i snuck some into the laundry. The other day she takes a load of laundry out of the dryer, heads upstairs to get changed. She comes back down holding a small curly shaving …. "Ehhh hem …. I found this in my underwear". Subliminal boys.

Way to get Dad involved carguy. Simiilar to Al, bubbling rust buckets will hook most men.

Didnt get any shop time in this weekend but did have a couple of nice scores at a golf tournament raffle, a signed Willie Lanier mini Chiefs helmet and a new bench grinder. I think ill put a wire wheel and hard stone on this one, and 2 soft stones on the other one. Make a mobile stand and rock em back to back jack.

Hoping to have a tool gloat this evening. Stay tuned.


----------



## carguy460

Thats a heck of an idea chrisstef - I might have to try that! My wife sometimes comes out to the shop and asks me to plane or cut some wood because she likes the smell…I may have to try some aromatic cedar as mentioned above…


----------



## bandit571

Trying to decide which bolt to use…









Brass??? Or…









Steel bolt?


----------



## carguy460

bandit - though the brass is the traditional choice, I like the look of the steel one with that plane…seems like it belongs there to me


----------



## Dcase

Glen, looks like you did a good job on the 6's. Its gotta feel good knowing its ready to go now.

Jason, thats really cool that your dad got you that plane and you get to show him the process. My dad is also a woodworker but he never used any hand tools so he really doesn't get my love for the planes. I work for my dad so he is here at the office a lot of the times when the mail man brings me a new plane. Every time I get a plane in the mail and he is here I will show him and he usually gives me a look like "Why did you buy this". So its really cool your dad gets it and actually got you an old plane.

Bandit, they both look fine. I guess I would go with what ever was original to the plane but either would be good.


----------



## Straightbowed

doin a little final polishing before the storm


----------



## Straightbowed

well I finally got the rite pic on here Im so puter Illiterite


----------



## Straightbowed

gettin ready for some fun out in tha shop


----------



## carguy460

Very nice, Steve! I like the plane cubby holes in the first picture…

Dan - thanks. You're right, it really is cool. I didn't stop and think about it until you mentioned it, but the more I think about the more it means to me. Dad is a power tool guy, and builds amazing stuff constantly. He usually gives me grief about my hand tool interests, but he thought my small vintage "collection" was great. That MF plane he brought me will be cherished even more now…Again, thanks for your comments Dan.


----------



## bandit571

Walked into the Pole Barn Shop yesterday. Owner had some more "Log Wood" he had just got in. Looks like it is Oak. There was one slab up on sawhorses, that he was trying to surface with a 3"x 21" beltsander. It was about 12/4" by 12' long, by TWENTY INCHES WIDE! And he had three more sitting on stickers on the floor of the barn! There was a lot of other boards in that stack. There was a few 1xs in there as well. Some people have all the luck…

IF I get back out there today, I WILL take the camera along. DonW, you have a rival in the wood business….


----------



## Dcase

Jason, have you had your dad use any of your planes to try them out? I would love to give my dad a fine tuned plane or two and get him to realize what he has been missing all these years but the thing is he really doesn't do woodworking much anymore. I keep bugging him to get back into it so maybe someday I can get him to use a plane.


----------



## carguy460

Yeah, Dad has used a few of my planes…unfortunately they aren't finely tuned! He has something like 2 or 3 at home and somehow - even without his undying love of the things - they cut like butter. I have yet to make a plane cut like his. Perhaps its the 50 years of practice he's got on me? He grew up using hand tools, which may be why he loves his power tools so much…

He is catching the bug though, he called earlier asking where my paste wax was…I may come home to a till full of restored planes…


----------



## Dcase

I don't think the number of years experience is real factor. I myself have only been into planes for a few years and I can get a plane to work at a premium level.

I think the key factor in tuning/using any tool is to always try for better. As sharp as some of my irons and chisels are I still feel like I can do better. Every time I sharpen a blade I feel like I try a little harder to get it truly sharp. If you have that mind set then you can get really good within a shorter period of time. There are a lot of guys out there who will get to a point where they think they have done their best but they really haven't. These guys will never advance because they are comfortable with where they are at. Not that there is anything wrong with that its just my point is if you always try for better then you will go so much further.

So its not so much how long you have been doing something, its more about how much harder you are trying. Look at Don for example. Don has only been restoring planes for a couple years or so. His earlier restorations were really good but the ones he has been posting lately are amazing.

Keep working at it, work a little harder and you will get your planes to cut wood like butter.


----------



## chrisstef

Dan will be doing motivational speaking in Tulsa Oklahoma from October 20th - 23rd. Tickets can be bought through me, his agent. Donations of spare hand plane parts are always accepted.


----------



## carguy460

I'd buy tickets to hear that, chrisstef!

Thanks Dan - I feel better about my feeble attempts. I think once this MF (hmm…that could stand for alot of things, couldnt it) is restored and tuned it will be time for me to attempt to build something…and I think I'll use your mindset through the process.


----------



## chrisstef

In all seriousness i had a guy tell me once that all you need to try and do is get just a little bit better every day. It doesnt need to be leaps and bounds just a little bit each day. I translated that into my projects. Its a life long journey for me so by the time i die i might be worth a $hit lol. Until then, im gonna have me some fun doin it.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, I relate to what your saying. I for one have had at least a couple of times where I feel like what I am doing is right so I tuned out what others were saying. And it did work, but then I'd try something different with better results and realize "oh, thats what they were talking about". I'm sure that I have more progress to make. Some people have to learn on their own through trial and error I guess ;-)


----------



## WhoMe

"Dan will be doing motivational speaking in Tulsa Oklahoma from October 20th - 23rd. Tickets can be bought through me, his agent. Donations of spare hand plane parts are always accepted."

chrisstef - Only IF all attendees get to take home autographed shavings by Dan at the end of the event…...


----------



## Mosquito

lol WhoMe… I'm pretty sure a pen would tear right through Dan's shavings ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Actually we will be rolling them up into toilet paper sized rolls and they will be given away as door prizes.

"Whispy Wipes" Coming to a store near you! "Nothin but pine for my behind"


----------



## OnlyJustME

You can burn it as incense to get rid of the smell too. LOL


----------



## bandit571

wandered out to the Pole barn Woodshop this afternoon, spent some time one the lathe. When i walked into the Pole Barn, I saw a stack of









Oak! Pole Barn owner also had one slab of this stuff up on a couple sawhorses. 20" wide slab, over 3" thick, maybe 12' long! He was planning on smoothing that slab, using a









B&D 3"x21" sander? Got to trying out a few of my "sanders" on the slab..









Stanley #1203? Too much like W.O.R.K.! Got out a little bigger sander…









Franken Plane #5. Much better?

Some people just luck out….


----------



## bandit571

Almost forgot, I was out there today to make a few knobs, and a tote. Fired up the old Craftsman lathe on some Black Walnut…









Left to right: Savage #6 knob, a knob for a Union #3, and a Stanley #110/120 knob. I like turning Walnut, except for that nasty smell. While all of this was going on, I had a blank of Beech clamped up, waiting on the glue to cure. Trimmed the blank down, found a big old cut nail, right in the center. Black Sharpie to mark the spot…









while i turned the rest round. I always seem to turn them larger items in pairs…









cut these loose, the old knob is sitting there as a pattern. Went to drill them out, and..









OOOOPS! Now we know WHY I turn in pairs. Got a tote made from more of that walnut. Installed the new tote, and the knob on the Savage #6….









and parked it between a #5-1/2 ( Union 5A) and a couple "normal " #6s…









When I headed hom, I bagged up the knobs, and grabbed the Savage #6. Got some BLO at the house, so something is going to get a bath. Not too bad a Monday??


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a great slab of oak.

Nicely done on those knobs Bandit.


----------



## Operaman

I own perhaps 30 handplanes from various makers. The ones I use and love on a day in, day out basis because of the fine work they allow me to do:

Karl Holtey A31 Thumb Plane
Karl Holtey A13 Smoother
Lie-Nielsen Low Angle Jack Plane
Lie-Nielsen 4.5


----------



## chrisstef

Id love to see some family shots of your planes scott.

Bandit - right back on the horse brother! I like the knobs. I think im missing out on some fun without a lathe here. I need to get on board.


----------



## Bertha

Bloodwood handles, there is a God.
.
I still don't have a 130, Dan; wanted on a long time
.
Let me ask a quick serious question:
1) how many people are looking for 45 irons alone
2) how many people just want the 45
3) how many people want both
4) anyone care about the box?
5) anyone got the coin to approach the 41?


----------



## terryR

Nice work, Bandit! Plane vs. belt sander again…no competition…Love your collection of totes, too!

Scott, please share some pics of those Holteys…oh my…
.


----------



## Mosquito

+1 for requesting family shots from Scott 
-

Anyone ever see, or have any, of the optional bottoms for the #45? I've looked a bit, but not really found any. I was just curious if it's the sort of thing people have actually found before, or if it's a "if you find one, buy it"


----------



## Bertha

I bought an untouched Remington 700 bolt this morning. 25.06, fully scrolled, flawless stock, with Leupold 50, three boxes of ammo, and a case. .
.
It's scary how much powder is behind that tiny projectile. Shop budget destroyed.


----------



## bandit571

BLO bath is done, time to show off a bit…









Knob & Tote out of beech.. And..









Knob & Tote in Black Walnut. Beech was from an old Carriage House/Garage that had fallen down, I think this is from one of the beams. The Walnut is from a slab I got from the Pole Barn Owner. Just another day in the office???


----------



## chrisstef

off topic tool gloat (to be reposted at least twice in different arenas) .. Stanley 750's, 8 piece, unadultered, handles still loose and factory grind. $120 … get some.










Had to share with the boys first.


----------



## waho6o9

Major gloat Chris, congratulations, u da man.


----------



## chrisstef

thanks wahoo … far from the man, just a schmuck with some good luck ... and a $hit eatin grin.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap .. i just looked up the Holtey planes …. need to see them Scott. Need it bad. Those are friggin amazing.


----------



## Bertha

Get some is right, Stef. Smit vetted those things a while back.


----------



## Operaman

Well, this isn't the whole family but many of the immediate family anyway. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Operaman

Hmmm…not sure what happened here. The formatting seems to have cut off the rest of the picture. Ugh. There are reasons I am a Luddite, lol.


----------



## Bertha

You're an animal, Scott! What's going on with that little dovetailed guy? 
.
There's another guy here named Scott who's an adult baby and a bear cub. Perhaps we can call you Tinker, if that's OK?  Or maybe ST? Your call


----------



## Operaman

Bertha, that is a Karl Holtey A31 Thumb Plane. My hack job of posting just cut if off, lol. Sorry about that.


----------



## Operaman

I have been called FAR worse than Tinker. That suits me just fine.


----------



## ShaneA

Oh man, I cant see Scott's family portrait : (

Sweet Stef…sharpen/hone them up, put them through the paces and get back to us w/impressions.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sideways, but here's all of it….


----------



## Operaman

Can somebody tell me how to format my picture so it will all fit in the window?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, that's a nice set of workers, Scott!


----------



## chrisstef

Man if thats what the immediate family looks like you got any cousins? I think i had movement.

Waitin to hear Smit chime in on the chisels, he endorsed them a few days ago to me.


----------



## Operaman

THANK YOU SMITTY!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's set as a default upload size in the photobucket account settings on the web…


----------



## ShaneA

Oooh, quality hardware…me likey!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hit the Chisels thread, Chris. You're a mangey dog, and that's insulting mangey dogs everywhere!



Nice score, and that is exactly what you did. They're beauties, eh?!?


----------



## chrisstef

Try to resize your pics to medium in photobucket.


----------



## ShaneA

Any of you guys have or have read/seen Jim Tolpin's "The Toolbox Book"? Got this bad boy a week or two used. Havent "read" it yet, but flipped through it a good half a dozen times, and pictures alone are worth the price of admission. Bona fide XXX tool porn, my goodness!


----------



## Mosquito

The exact width is 600px that works for the width here, I believe.

Dang nice picture Tinker… (That's just weird).


----------



## chrisstef

We talkin bathroom material Shane? Ive never heard of it but ill take a peek for sure.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, it is obscene. Great photos and ideas to refer to.


----------



## Operaman

Chris, I agree with Shane on Tolpin's book. Garrett Hack, whom I studied furniture making with, also has a handplane and hand tool book both that are bonafide hide under the mattress material.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive spent some time with Hack's book. Like all good literature i lent it out and havent seen it back yet. Nice to have you hangin with the gang here it sounds like youve got some knowledge to drop tink. Are you a strickly hand tool guy?


----------



## Operaman

No, not strictly. One thing that Garrett taught me during the summers of 2006 and 2007 is that purism at either end (power and hand) is probably not the most efficient, or even pleasurable, way of doing things. I try to maintain a balance between in hand and tool in each project. Power tools tend to do the grunt work in my shop and hand tools do all of the joinery and smoothing and polishing of surfaces.


----------



## Mosquito

I also have "The Handplane Book" by Garrett Hack. It's a good book. I bought the kindle version though, so many of the "picture on facing page" doesn't always line up right, but you can figure it out.


----------



## bhog

Nice family picTinker. I hope you can handle a little crude humor because in your last post(20448) Al saw pleasureable,in hand,grunt,and smoothing and polishing of surfaces…LOL …

Al I would take a 45 if the price was decent.


----------



## Operaman

@chrisstef your first mistake was being nice enough to lend it out haha.


----------



## Operaman

@ bhog sometimes I do pleasurably grunt while polishing my surface. No doubt about it.


----------



## mochoa

Chris great score! Unfortunately totally eclipsed by the pics Scott just posted! He he he. Let us know who those work out.

I've never seen Toplins book on toolboxes. I may need to check it out. I need some creative tool holding ideas.


----------



## WhoMe

"Let me ask a quick serious question:
1) how many people are looking for 45 irons alone"

Uh… my wife says i can't even use a single iron properly. So I guess 45 are out of the question.

Shane, I have Toplins work bench book. Yea, wonderful eye candy for sure. I like the book. It goes through many different types of tool boxes and some of their history and design ideas behind them. I am glad I purchased it as it was quite informative and didn't spend too much time on one design/type of tool box. 
Another one for eye candy is Lon Schleining's book on The Workbench. Like Toplin's book, this one covers various different types of workbenches, and the construction/ideas for the tops, foundation and holding the work. it even goes into suggestions and some designs for storage under the benches. LOTS of eye candy in that one too. Both books are beautifully printed with lots of great colorful pictures. 
I think neither of these goes into the specifics, narrow focus or depth of say a Schwarz book but I think that is why I like them. The more overall coverage that gives the reader more ideas or thought into what they may like or design themselves based on their own needs. 
For me, I will most likely pick up the latest Schwarz workbench book for the more detailed specifics on construction and so on as well as maybe something on the 21st century style workbench/split rubo designs.

ok, Chris, I am officially jealous.


----------



## WhoMe

Scott, I have struggled with photo bucket also when it comes to linking and posting pictures. I end up doing something in the neighborhood of 480 pix wide to make sure there is no problem fitting it in this thread. I also have found that I have to save a separate modified (and renamed) picture and use that link that I am posting as I can't get photo bucket to save a picture that has been modified. For some reason, even though I save the changes (size, crop…) the picture retains its original parameters like it was never edited. SO I learned to save a separate modified copy to post. It works for me….


----------



## OnlyJustME

Al I just want to see the collection. Does he have viewing hours and how much is admission?

Lots of books to check out and read as if i had the time. Thanks for the info. It helps a newbie like me.

Bandit do you find the union totes a bit at the wrong angle and small with not enough room for all your fingers? Or do i just have a bad tote?


----------



## bandit571

Random Monday night picture show:









A Franken Plane #5 Jack, doing it's thing on some Oak. Before this, a guy was trying to use…









Yep, that is at least 3, maybe 4 inches thick! 20" wide, and maybe 12' long. Owner of the Pole Barn where I have my shop got a small load the other day…









Just an old Oak log…..


----------



## bandit571

Union totes, Stanley totes, with my hands, it about the same. I usually keep the pinky alongside the tote. Just not enough room in there. Same goes for that Trans #33, just can't get all four fingers around it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey guys I need some help/advise.

Now since my father in law is doing so poorly and I can not go to my woodworking shop I would like to buy a cheap but good bandsaw. I want this so I can do some bandsaw boxes in his small garage, however, I would need to take the legs off so it can be down to my level (Wheelchair)

I was thinking the Grizzly G0555 with the 6" riser kit and take the legs off of the bottom, however, the price is alittle high for me right now since I far outspent my budget helping others and paying hospital bills.

So any suggestions would be a great help.


----------



## thedude50

tHE NEW Stanley chisels are the bomb I am doing a review on them I was very happy with how easy they take an edge and how long they seem to hold it. My only dislike is the totes seem a little too small.

Al I would like to see the list of what the guy is selling did You send it to everyone Because I didnt get the list aND BILL IS IN A BUYING MODE AND THAT MEANS we could be buying things up if the price is right.

I got the new improved chip breaker for the 1995 bronze LN no4 wow what a difference in how smooth it cuts I am sold on these thicker irons and cap irons they really seem to make a difference.

I just got told that some of the stuff I ordered at the LN tool show shipped on friday I dont know which planes are in the box yet but I am anxious to see what weighs 19 pounds. Hopefully they are all in the box Ill send photos.

Welcome to the thread tinker I hope you like it here as much as I do. 
\
Bandit I would be trying to score that chunk of wood from your shop mate.

I dont know if i told you guys but there was this new open crate compressor at home depot that was missing the output nipple a 7 dollar part they marked the thing down to 349 and i added the extra warranty for only 49 dollars I was stoked and i now need to get the shop rewired for 220 for the compressor and the new saw . Now if I could get my back to stop hurting for a couple of hours I might get some sleep.

Dan I think your dead on I have always used that same work ethic always be improving is the key to mastery. this applies to every aspect of ones life. Anthony Robins has taught that mindset to top performers for many years.


----------



## chrisstef

Mauricio - i was totally out Tinker'd and rightfully so. Those bad boys are one of a kind planes.

Arlin - Keep your eye out for vintage bandsaws, i know they come up in my area frequently. IMO, and i dont have a ton of bandsaw experience, if you go with a riser block you may need a little extra juice in the motor. Im not sure if 3/4hp will cut it trying to cut 14", but with the right blade im sure it would be OK.

Bandit *"just can't get all four fingers around it."* - boy do i know the feeling.


----------



## carguy460

Mr. Tinker - that Hotley smoother is awesome! I'm terribly jealous…

More on the Millers Falls 18C restoration story - I got home yesterday afternoon and Dad was in the shop. He had rigged up the shock tank and managed to get alot more of the paint off the body, and I caught him in the act of scraping off little black flecks that didn't get lifted in the bath. Unfortunately, he had to go back home today, so we won't finish this plane together, but I'm grateful for the experience we had so far!

My question for the experts - this will be the first plane I've had to paint. I've just about got all of the old paint off - how important is it to get the bed 100% japan/paint free prior to spraying new stuff? Also, do I need to prime first? In the immortal words of Columbo - "Oh, and ah, one more thing" - since I'm really slow, I think there will be a little surface flash-rust on the bare metal. Once I tape off everything I don't want painted (I'm sure that will take an hour at least), is there something special I need to do to remove the surface rust, or can I just hit it with a scotch pad or steel wool and then wipe down with mineral spirits?


----------



## Dcase

Jason, Use a wire brush or wire wheel in your drill or dremmel and clean up the body with that before painting. What I do is take a piece of sandpaper folded up and I sand down all the body. The sandpaper will remove a lot of the old japanning that was left. I try and get it all off but its not a must. You just want to make sure the area to be painted is as clean as possible.

I usually always primer first and then I paint with the semi gloss engine paint.


----------



## Dcase

Some random photos…

This came in the mail yesterday. A nice Stanley #4 type 9 that I got off ebay. Didn't need another #4 but this one just looked so nice and the price was cheap and no one else was bidding. The sickness took over and I just had to have it. 









I started taking it apart and after I removed the frog screws I went to pull the frog out and it wouldn't budge. It felt like the frog was glued in place. I ended up having to tap it with a hammer to loosen it. So what was holding it in place? 









The plane shavings behind the frog were actually holding the frog down like glue. This is a good sign that this plane was well used.

And here are a couple new photos of the shop. These were taken the other night.

The clean and organized area of my shop…









And the dirty area of my shop where the restoration work goes down..


----------



## carguy460

Thanks for the info, Dan. I can't decide if I want to use the hammered black paint or Don's go-to Ford engine paint, but I figured primer would be needed for both. I'll give it a shot this evening. Your shop is amazing, by the way.


----------



## bandit571

Photos????

I think I'll post a couple of Plane photos, while we are waiting…









Totes. Only two are "stock". Find them…









With the front ends even, this is all the differences in length between the two "normal" #6s, a Savage #6. The Union 5A is just sitting there, about the same as a Stanley #5-1/2.









Handyman #1203, trying some oak, and









the Handyman #1204. Nice, but not quite what I was looking for, so









Das Franckenfleiger#5. Mainly Stanley parts, re-assembled into a plane. New tote. Working across the grain, like a Jack plane should. Saving the bigger planes for later…


----------



## Dcase

Jason, I would go with the ford engine paint. I use that paint as well and have been very pleased with it. Any good quality paint will work though.


----------



## Operaman

Thanks thedude and carguy. I love my Holtey planes and, truthfully, they were a good investment. I can get more for them now than when I first bought them, especially the A31 which was owned and used by my teacher, Garrett Hack.


----------



## Mosquito

What do you use for primer, Dan? I'm thinking I might try to repaint my first plane sometime soon here… So far all I've been doing is just cleaning them up, since the japanning on most that I've gotten so far hasn't been too bad. That combined with not having real shop space doesn't help either…


----------



## Operaman

I have maybe 18 or 19 Lie-Nielsen planes and all of his chisels but I currently refuse to purchase anything else from him. I simply had to deal with employee ineptitude and missed ship deadlines one too many times.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I will just use a Rust-Oleum black primer. I think the last can I bought was from an automotive store and was a bit better quality. It was a Rust-Oleum sandable quick drying primer. You can apply the top coat/finish coat like 30 min after the primer.

I am going the opposite way that you are. I used to strip and repaint just about every plane that I got but now I will only repaint certain planes. Lately I have just been cleaning and tuning them.

Here is the KK 5 1/2 that I just finished cleaning. Had I got this plane a year ago I would have repainted it but now I am content with the way it is.


----------



## Mosquito

I've gotten a couple lately that are quite bare in terms of Japanning, that I wanted to paint. Otherwise I figured I'd leave most of them the way they are.


----------



## Bertha

Anyone ever noticed that Dan's shop doesn't have a centrally located giant dust collector?
.
That's as galoot as it gets.


----------



## Mosquito

My centrally located giant DC is my central A/C unit, which is in a closet in the room I use at my apartment… does that count? lol


----------



## chrisstef

Dan's so galoot that he stuffs pillow cases with shavings. You can keep the goose feathers.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I do still re-paint them on occasion, just depends on the plane and the mood I am in.

Al, no fancy giant cyclone DC for me, not yet at least. I do have a smaller ShopSmith DC that was from my dads shop. I only use the DC on the planer and table saw. I built a box under my contractor saw with baffles that send the dust down into the hose.

The only other major dust making tool that I use often is my RAS. What I did with that was I placed it so that the back of the RAS is facing the overhead garage door. When its nice out I usually always have the garage door open so when I use the RAS most of the dust just blows right outside… Sometimes on my wifes car if she parks to close 

Here is a photo taken from outside looking into my shop. You can see the RAS next to all the scrap bins. You can also see the DC by the planer.


----------



## Dcase

When my DC bag gets full the dust will end up here…









I have 5 or 6 more compost piles like this one towards the back of my property. This compost pile sits right outside the back door of my shop so that its convenient to empty. Most of my hand plane shavings get dumped in here as well. I doubt I will do anything with the compost, I made these mostly to just have a place to dump all the sawdust and shavings.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, good shop pic via the open door! I can imagine driving by that scene and having my kids say, "Dad! That guy's got a shop with tools like yours! You gotta stop!" 

Dude, are there socket chisels with handles larger than the SW re-issues? Longer, yeah, but thicker / more bulbous? (Al's getting all excited now…) I'm usually holding the chisel along the iron flange area, more like the way you'd hold a pencil. Except paring, of course. That's when the handle gets used for something other than hitting. Just curious.


----------



## chrisstef

Funny, ive got the same pile in my backyard. I like to dump my shavings and grass clippings together along with all the plants and flowers i kill every year. Eventually ill even out that hill.

I took out the #4 smoother that was my very first restore late last night to goof with. I noticed that my lat adjuster was pushed all the way to one side. I sharpened that thing at such an angle its embarassing. Im talking its gotta be 1/8" outta square. Do you guys just regrind it square and sharpen away? At this point i might as well replace the iron from the old spare parts drawer with somethin more square?


----------



## Dcase

Slow day on here today… Another random photo I suppose…









This is either my #32 or #33. I forgot to label the photo


----------



## bandit571

And My #33


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chris, if I had an iron that far out of square but the lat was able to make it square, I'd probably keep using it with the intention of pulling it back into line over time. An eighth inch of iron lost at the grinder is 20 years' use to my way of thinking. Does anyone see a downside to using it as is?


----------



## chrisstef

It will smooth ill tell ya, but when i put it on a square last night i giggled. Rookie mistake not squaring it up BEFORE i sharpened it for the first time.

Ya think after maybe another 15 years of using it it'll eventually work its way back to sqaure-ish?

I named my iphone the titanic, its syncing.
Joke abouit German sausage are the Wurst.
When you get a bladder infection urine trouble.


----------



## Dcase

I have to say that it is very hard for me to get consistent fine full width shavings if the iron is not square or at least damn close. The lateral adjuster will somewhat solve the problem but then the mouth opening is not going to be parallel with the iron so its going to want to take a thicker shaving from one side… It all depends on how fine tuned you want it though. My vote would be to correct it.

Smitty, funny you mention driving by and seeing inside the shop. My garage door does not face the road so you cant really see inside when driving by. However when I am driving and I see peoples garages open I have a tendency to try and look in to see if they have a work shop. I have passed at least a few houses on my route to work and back that have workshops in their garages.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya got a good point Dan, ill have to see if im getting thicker shavings on one side. I know it was leaving some pretty good track marks.


----------



## Mosquito

*but then the mouth opening is not going to be parallel with the iron*

That's what I was going to mention. And also why I squared up my #4 iron.

Edit:
*I have a tendency to try and look in to see if they have a work shop.*
I do that as well… Who knows, maybe if I get desperate, I'll go randomly knocking on someone's door to see if they'll help me with something on a tool I don't own lol


----------



## Mosquito

Even if you don't get thicker shavings on one side, it was the mouth and iron not parallel that bugged me the most. I could only narrow up the mouth so far before one side of the iron would run into the mouth, and the other side would be left with a gap still.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill run my feeler gauge inside the mouth to check it out tonight and report back. (If that aint shootin fish in a barrel i dunno what is.)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, closing up the mouth! Forgot about that…

~get the grinder out…~



EDIT: Especially given the fact it's a smoother. Jack wouldn't matter…


----------



## chrisstef

My favorite tool, the grinder. Nothin ever comes back lookin the same after i turn on that old war machine. The tool rest is mighty suspect but ill try and scribe a square line to grind to and see what happens. Worst case scenario, i gotta find a new iron, no big deal in my book. Thanks for the advice and sage knowledge fellas.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm waiting on a grinding wheel dresser that's in the mail… I have finally started using my hand crank grinder, but didn't have a dresser… I'm not sure mine come out too square either, but you can always get close, then use the stones to get the parts that matter to be square…


----------



## chrisstef

Random photo from a random job … Water tower demo.


----------



## Mosquito

I need to have a photo night… I got a bunch of planes yesterday that I need to get some pictures of. I got another "The Fulton" that was repaired/they closed the mouth on. Looks recent, from the color change from where they must have either lapped flat, or jointed the bottom. I really like the fix though.

Which, brings me to a question… anyone have any ideas for repairing something that has stripped threads? I've got a plane with a depth adjuster on a depth stop, but the depth stop is stripped. I was thinking of maybe getting either steel, aluminum, or brass tubing just larger than the existing screw, and then tapping that. Problem being, I don't think I have a tap long enough… Anyone have any other thoughts?


----------



## chrisstef

You can try to jam a piece of thin copper wire in the threads. It might give the nut just enough to get a bite.


----------



## Dcase

I agree with Smitty, on a jack plane or general use plane I could make do with an out of square iron but on my smoothers I am picky and I tune them as close to perfect as I can get.

Christef, you can use the grinder to get it as close as you can and then switch to sandpaper or a coarse stone. I wouldn't even think about getting a new iron. That would be giving up!!! haha If you run into a problem and want to give up then send me the iron and I will sharpen it for you and send back. I will grind and hone so it will be ready to go.

Mos, what kind of dresser did you get? I have only used the diamond tipped bar dressers, the ones that will span the whole width of the stone. They work great at first but after a while they break in and will get to a point where they no longer work well. I am on my 2nd one now and will probably have to get a new one soon. I dress my wheel all the time though.


----------



## chrisstef

No quit in this guy, but def. appreciate the offer Dan. Ive got a junky stone that will do the trick without a doubt, its just a matter of resharpening that blunt iron that brings me down a little.


----------



## Mosquito

I got a diamond tipped bar as well. I liked that it would span the whole thing (or at least close to it, my wheel is wide)


----------



## Dcase

I know what you mean about the blunt edge. Hopefully the iron your talking is a stanley or of the same thickness. The KK 5 1/2 that I am working on has a really thick iron and it takes much longer to grind.


----------



## bandit571

photos from a riny old porch railing:









test drive for a #6 Savage with new handles..









why do they always curl to the Left? Tried a little face grain..









Sign in a window: "SAVE a tree! Eat more Beaver!"


----------



## Mosquito

Probably because you're right handed, and skew the plane toe left and heal right… try skewing the plane the opposite direction. So toe to the right, and heal to the left


----------



## Bertha

You call that a water tower? I call this a doomsday prepper pisser
.








.
Small tank before serial to the big one; yes gfci; getting 65psi at the main Y-split
.








.
While you suckers are out of water, I'll….well…I guess…
.....be having about three showers


----------



## Bertha

And while I was in the shop crawl space installing this tank, I noticed this carved into my foundation. I'm no stone mason, but should I be concerned by this?
.


----------



## ShaneA

I know nothing about your carving, and I wouldnt be concerned, cause you will be showering while everyone else is dehydrating! : )


----------



## Mosquito

There's a slight difference in height between these two Jacks… 









And here's the fix on the bottom of the shorter one…


----------



## thedude50

I am in the fix the iron camp If you need help getting it done send it to me usps priority with a return lable to0 your self in the box and Ill do it up good and ship it back to you.

Smitty I don't think they are that skinny. I think they are short and squat Like Als member J/K Al 
I do think since I have two sets of these new chisels I will make one set with a longer tote and leave the other set stock. I just scored a week or two ago some cocobola for the tote. I have seen a few here on LJ that I liked a great deal I will likely try to copy one of the designs I like best.

Bandit quit bragging about the rain Dude it was 103 here again today we just broke a 200 year old high for the temperature today Frigging Insane. I would pray for rain any time after next week when I will finally finish the shed I still need to put on the shingles. Maybe I will paint that sucker too,. Barn Red. Just to screw with my neighbor.
I just got a call from FedEx freight division the new saw stop will be here Thursday between 1 pm and 5 pm if any of you guys are free stop by and help an old guy out unloading the monster. Please don't make me beg for help the old back has been out for the past three days sucks pretty bad when I take all my pain meds and I cant stand the pain any longer.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Dude, I'll drive out the and help you unload it right into my van. lol

Mos, that is a nice looking repair job. Would look good inlaid on the top and sides too. It's like an arrow pointing to which way to push. lol Planing for dummies. LOL 
You could also try some wire window screen to repair the stripped screw hole.

Al, i wouldn't worry about those carvings. they're to scare evil spirits away. . . . .or maybe to keep evil spirits from leaving. well they have something to do with something scary. on second thought, maybe you should move.

I doubt i have a tool that any of y'all dont own but you could always knock on my door for help.


----------



## thedude50

THAT WOULD HAVE TO BE ONE BIG VAN I don't think it will fit in a van actually If I hat it I will be selling it in 60 to 90 days and getting the Powermatic. But if it is a workhorse and does what I need and is safe all the better. For me it is performance first safety second. As I don't think saws are dangerous unless mis used.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Good to know. I'll bring the trailer. lol


----------



## chrisstef

Al - thats a killer start. 65 psi … Watch the ole applebag with that kinda pressure. 3 showers should last ya about a month in WV. BTW have you seen the show hillbilly blood??? Hardcore off the grid appalachians. Whens the big dog gettin installed?

Mos - nice set of woodies there. Stef approved.

Dude - smarter not harder bro. Rent an engine hoist.


----------



## waho6o9

I had the same out of square blade problem Chris.
What I did was mark a red sharpie line perpendicular to
the body of the plane, and ground that blade square.
Easy peasy my friend.


----------



## thedude50

Dude my shop is packed full with these two huge benches and I haven't tossed anything out yet. I don't have any room for a hoist. I have to find room to have this second saw in the shop. I never thought I would out grow my three care garage shop but it is getting really tight in there.


----------



## mochoa

I just ordered Toplins Tool Box book, if its anywhere as good as his New Traditional Woodworker book I'm sure its going to be awesome. Also its very timley, I'm getting the organization bug in me now that my workbench is almost finished. The new workbench is highlighting how crappy everything else looks!


----------



## thedude50

Here is a gift I got today from my good friend Bill Barkley. I have been looking to get this for several months just never found one I would pull the trigger on.


----------



## mochoa

Arlin, I have that Grizzly band saw, I'm pretty happy with it. I bought it used. I think used is a pretty good way to go if your budget is tight. I think I paid $250.


----------



## waho6o9

Congrats on the square Dude, you'll use that more than
you think.

I like the level on the end of it, should come in real handy.


----------



## thedude50

I got the new chip breaker for the no4 in bronze Isn't she lovely I love the old style totes and Knobs


----------



## thedude50

Thanks wahoo I am always using bills and I think that they are cool. I am on the verge of having my shop the way I want it and I can picture it now It is almost coming to fruition


----------



## thedude50

You know every once in a while trading planes one of them speaks to you. Here is a nice two patent bedrock 604 That has the SW iron and this thing speaks to me I cant seem to put it down today I am finishing up 5 of these and this one I got for dirt cheep with a 607 and it is so fine it just works so well. For a vintage tool to work this good tells me our grandfathers had it going on for sure.


----------



## ShaneA

A real looker Lance, it is sweet!


----------



## Dcase

Dude, as nice as that bronze LN is I think I like the Bedrock more.

Got my new type 9 #4 all tuned up tonight. I only gave the plane a light cleaning. Tuning went quick and was a breeze. This one was in very fine shape..


----------



## thedude50

I hear you Dan I would take the LN first though as it is worth more but there is something about a 100 year old plane when it works as good as this one does. It looks like you scored a nice Bailey I have a few Baileys I like but I would not claim to be an expert with Baileys I am a bedrock guy and i dont regret it at all. if you think about it that ln is almost an antique it was made in 1995 they have changed over time too but I dont know if their are types of ln planes yet


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mauricio

On the Grizzly G0555 bandsaw. Would I need the riser blocks for it for doing bandsaw boxes or can I do without it.

Hey Dude. Do you have any projected time on the knob and blade coming to me?


----------



## thedude50

ya arlin it will be after you send me the knob to copy like i told you the blade could take a long time they arent easy to find and i dont pay retail


----------



## Bertha

Those are some nice Rocks, Dude.


----------



## planepassion

Dan, you did a really nice job on that type 9 #4. Looks like you successfully kept some of the original patina. Nice!


----------



## Dcase

Brad, thanks, I did keep as much of the patina as I could. The plane had some surface rust so I soaked it in the EvapoRust and that ended up taking off a lot of the patina on the metal. I only lightly cleaned the knob and tote so nothing was refinished. When I get a vintage plane that is in that nice of shape I don't like to mess with the cosmetics much.

Dude, its not really any of my business but since you guys are talking about it in the open form I cant help but comment… If you have a complete set of your own Bedrocks cant you just take the knob off your 602 and copy that for Arlin? I am pretty sure the knob is a standard size so I don't know why you couldn't just copy one of your knobs… There may be a different reason that I don't know though?


----------



## LukieB

Well, after getting skunked again at more antique stores than I care to admit, my persistence paid off and the Rust Gods answered my prayers….here is the haul from the trip home. Lots of surface rust, but the pitting looks pretty minimal.










A Type 10 or earlier No 8c (I haven't investigated yet, the blade is in-correct, but it's got no frog adjustment screw, so that tells me something.
A Type 17 War-time No 7
A Type 11 No 4C
A Type 16 4
A Stanley 191
And A Sargent block plane, a 307 I believe

And….that lovely chunk of granite they're all sitting on!! It's 20" by 32" and will make a fine Lapping/Sharpening station for only $10. I thought it said $100 at first glance, and to be honest I might have paid that. Hell, I paid $100 for my Shapton glass stone.

I got $95 in all of it! I knew if I looked hard enough there would be deals to be found. The 191,7, and one of the 4's all came from the same guy. They had no price tags, so I walked up to the counter and asked.
"I usually get 10 apiece for the old planes" Trying to hide my excitement I calmly replied "So you'll cut me a deal and give me all three for $20?" He came back with "Would you do $25?"

Hell Yeah I will, I had just paid $25 for a #4 a few hours earlier.

The no 8 was a similar wicked good deal. Price tag said $20. I talked him down to $15

Overpaid for the Sargent and Type 11 4c, you get excited after you stop at 13 different places with nothing to be found. When you finally see a plane you get all excited and pay too much. But I think it will even out in the end. Especially when you pay $15 for a #8


----------



## Dcase

Here is the before and after photos of my type 9 #4….



















This was just a random ebay purchase. I won the auction at 12 dollars and I was the only bidder. For that price you expect to have to do some work but this plane was very well cared for. Japanning is only chipped in a few areas, knob and tote are in great shape and judging by the amount left on the iron this plane was well used. For as much use as this plane has seen it remains in good shape and thats how I know it was cared for.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lucas, that's some nice iron you have there! Congrats!


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, Very nice finds for the price.. The frog adjustment screw first showed up at Type 10 so that #8 is a type 9 or earlier.

You also got a hell of a deal on that slab of granite. I would love to have a slab like that in my shop for a tuning/sharpening table.


----------



## LukieB

*Jason* Hey no worries, I found the info on Brownville but didn't have time to make it down there, I spent too much time dicking around in Omaha. Hope you made it and found lots of cool stuff. I really like the story of your father/son restore, wish I could get my Dad to come help me zap rust.

*Dan* I have searched high and low but can't find that bolt/screw for the Sargent. I think maybe I put it on that Sargent body I shipped to Don that was broken and missing a bunch of stuff.

*Mos* Check out what that lever cap ended up going for, I thought it was kinda funny since we both agreed that seemed steep for a lever cap, http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-WOOD-PLANE-NO-3-LEVER-CAP-1-3-4-INCHES-WIDE-/360490874473?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&nma=true&si=jwqip8c4usbbkDmek6%2FtmKtgP6E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
I thought I'd be able to bid low and get it for cheaper than Eric's "buy it now" listing…not so much. Even 12.95 seemed steep to me. Oh well, went ahead and bought it. Type 15 set is getting closer and closer…


----------



## waho6o9

I'm glad your persistence paid off Lucas. Nice looking planes
and the granite will serve you well.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice scores Lucas! I think part of the problem I have is that I usually end up finding antique "dealer malls" so if I ask about prices, they just go "Oh, you'd have to talk to that dealer, and they're not here today"... I'm jealous of the Granite… the guy I was supposed to see about some granite fell through, so I'm still on the look out… Might go check out a granite topped buffet table this weekend, if it's still around… See how flat the top is… make a nice little sharpening station, with shelves and a cabinet.

Yeah, I thought $20 was expensive for the lever cap, given that's almost what I paid for my entire T11 #3c… but I guess maybe it's not as expensive as I thought… 
-

Nice work on the #4 Dan!
-


----------



## DaddyZ

Random Photo

Took Off a couple days from work, Oct 1 Evening not found till next morning after thunderstorm…

Looks like something else had dinner in the storm…


















No! I am not eating this!!!! Wish I was , Just can't under the circumstances….


----------



## Dcase

Poor Deer


----------



## Gshepherd

Yes, Poor Deer, Looks more like gunshot, vs something taking a few bites and leaving it…......


----------



## Dcase

It would take a big animal to catch a deer and take it down. Maybe you have a Bigfoot in the woods?


----------



## chrisstef

Maybe bigfoot toting a shotgun with buckshots. I once passed a coyote eating a dead deer on the side of the road in broad daylight. Thought it was stange.

Lukie - sweet deal on the vintage planes, you hit a homerun with all that for $95. Looks like you might have pulled that #8c out of the mud next to Bambi there.

I wish i was closer to you guys that are looking for granite, im just about to demo a receptionists desk loaded with granite. Local demo contractors will do a bunch of work for a little beer if you guys can get in contact with any.


----------



## bandit571

Around this part of Ohio, it is 1) Coyotes, 2) MY NEW CAR!!, 3) Hunters.

yep, Coyotes in Ohio.

As for a Car/Truck…... newer the better, Deer like them. Old "Beaters" they can hear coming along them country roads at night, and can get away.

Hunters?? A few years back, we had a fellow come up here from the Big City ( Dayton, Oh) to hunt a Deer in Logan County. yep, he got "one", and turned it in at the Deer checking Station. There he got cited for shooting a Goat.

Have seen a few hunters walking towards a woods in one field, while across the road were standing a dozen Whitetail Deer, just watching the hunters go the other direction…..


----------



## chrisstef

Ive gotta say that there is somethin to be said for some back strap and venison chili. But it will make your farts smell like week old indian food wrapped in a used baby diaper.


----------



## Dcase

Deer come into my backyard all the time. Sometimes at night me and my older two boys will walk out there with a flash light and find one. Once you hit it with the light it will freeze and stare at you for a while but when it hears you take another step its gone. I don't hunt though, I am not anti hunting and I would hunt if I needed to but for sport its really not my thing.

Lukie, your #8 looks a lot like the one I found a few months back… I paid 20 for mine and it was a type 7 or 8. I had posted pics of it on here before and even offered it up for sale for 50 dollars. I ended up listing it on ebay and it sold for 85.00.

Here is the before









And after a complete restoration


----------



## chrisstef

I almost squeezed on that #8 when you posted that Dan, glad you got good money for it though.


----------



## DaddyZ

Sorry Guys but Yes here in OK it is Archery Season, Arrow hit a little further Back than what I would have liked, but it is arrow Shot… I do have a closer Picture, but I was being nice not showing a closeup.

I do all I can to be as Honest & Respectful of the Law & others I can.

To H*&& with the rest….........


----------



## DaddyZ

As for Planes - I picked up a no name Block this weekend for $1.00 Couldn't beat the price, puts my total of Planes somewhere around 30….


----------



## bandit571

Last time I went hunting, the "Prey" was shooting back…..


----------



## Dcase

Daddyz, they call it bow season up here. I have no problem with hunting but I still say poor deer


----------



## DaddyZ

Dan - No Problem..Not Aimed @ you I just get a little Iritated when Ones who don't know better sit on the Sidelines stating 'Looks Gunshot' like that is the way everyone does it.. I for one can put an arrow in a coffee mug from 50 yards, lots of gunhunters can't even do that with a scope.

Bandit - That had to really suck. Thanks to you and Others we are where we are as a FREE Nation, Freedom But we still have to wear our Seatbelts…  How long were you in for ? A/N/M/AF/CG ? I for one have never wanted to join, but have plenty of friends & family who has or did…


----------



## chrisstef

Didnt mean any disrepect DZ, it was actually an attempt at a joke, had no idea that it was actually shot but you couldnt track it. Never hunted nothin in my life so i wouldnt know a gunshot wound from a slingshot wound.


----------



## bandit571

71-75 Army 1stLT, 75 -96 OHARNG got up to E-6, for awhile, 96--- Retired reserves… RETIRED ARMY next May…

RPGs ain't no match for NAPALM from above…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, you have my utmost respect and gratitude. Same goes to Arlin and anyone else within the Epic Thread cast that has served…


----------



## DaddyZ

chrisstef - Thanks, It's tough when you do everything as well as you can, & 'bam' it all gets screwed up, sorta like dropping your new tools in the dirt or on the concrete floor, You just have a screwed up week after that…

Bandit - Napalm that would be torture for a split second anyway…  Again Thanks for your service. & to any others here as smitty said.

Hi I'm DaddyZ & I am a deer Hunter/Woodbutcher/Tool Collector/ & much more, I am not perfect, I make mistakes… ( the first step is acceptance right)???


----------



## chrisstef

DZ- i can understand. Ya wait all that time and line up a shot only to be a hair off and then ya cant find the damn thing and it rains on ya. Sounds like a week worth of mondays or a pair of underwear that are way too tight .


----------



## Bertha

DON'T LOOK AT THIS PICTURE IF YOU DON'T LIKE BLOOD…..JUST SCROLL QUICKLY PAST IT!!!!!!!

Re Deer: If someone shot him and left him, there's a punk in your midst.
.
If someone shot him and lost the track in earnest, like Dan said, poor deer.
.
I had a deer mauled on my property. I called DNR and sent him pictures. He was too unimpressed to come out and said it was dogs. It weren't dogs. This was a big doe. I know coyotes are up there but I instantly thought it was a cat. I upgraded my dogwalking gun from a .45 to a SW500 thereafter. Upgraded my porch shooting gun from a .223 to a 25.06. Coyotes (and poachers) beware. Would-be thiefs are still looking backwards through an EoTech into a 5.56, lol. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ShaneA

Werewolf? Chupacabra? (sp?) those would be my 1st two guess, cause I am a man of science : )


----------



## chrisstef

That is mauled. Weve got a moose on the loose up in my neck of the woods. Seems like every fall they keep pushing down further and further. Man id hate to see a moose heading for my windshield.


----------



## bhog

LOL at stefs comment about deer farts.Absolutely nailed that.

My electrician takes a week off every year and heads out to a cabin with a couple buddys.They take beer,bacon,normal condiments,beer,beans,jack,sausage,and more beer.Expecting to have alot of deer to eat,usually the first night.
He started running wire at a home we built the day after coming home from trip.It was pretty cold so we had a torpedo heater for everybody to heat up at.2 other carpenters and I were in the greatroom framing a barrel vaulted and coffered ceiling up 22' on scaffolding and John ripped a career ending blast in front of that torpedo heater, which got cooked from the heat and attacked us up in the ceiling.I almost puked,seriously,dry heaved a couple, just about smacked my helper in the nuts for it.Both of us thought the other did it.It was the granddady of all lingering flatus.John is 63 and was giggling like a girl.Hilarious.


----------



## bhog

I saw a big black cat at a job one time.Really secluded, surrounded by woods and fields.It was jogging and was far off but the tail was long as hell ,kinda swooped,and its movement was super graceful.I watched it in aww forgetting the whole time I had a phone I coulda used to take a pic.All by myself with nothing but a paslode to shoot with.I told a gamewarden buddy about it and he said "Naw-probably a big dog".I said ok so next time ole boy has some goats torn up he can shoot it? "Nope theyre protected"And walked off.Dropped it ,cannot get him to talk about it.WTF


----------



## chrisstef

Youre free to use that one at your leisure hog. Crackin ass in front of a torpedo heater with guys working in the deck is amazing. Hell, im giggling. Notin better than seein a grown man dry heave from stench. I used to demo a lot of Stop & Shops before they passed the grease, oil, and fat laws requiring grease traps and freezer traps to be pumped by septic companies. So we ended up having to pull out the grease traps which were always chock full of the most foul smelling, wretched slime ive ever seen. Think floating marshmellows above an oil clouded tub of low tide sewer water. My foreman threw up EVERY time. 3 gags then barfzilla. Still makes me chuckle.


----------



## Mosquito

Speaking of large cats… Family friends who live about 4-5 miles from us sent us these pictures a couple years ago


----------



## thedude50

Dan no offense taken I bought my no 602 with out a knob and tote I am having one made I have another rosewood tote for a 602 that i got for my own plane and it is not the same as the one for Arlins plane they are different types and the depth of the hole is wrong I have offered to make him a new tote and if he wants it i WILL NEED THE OLD ONE TO MEASURE AND MAKE MY PATTERN. I have no other way to do this I will do it the day the old one gets here and that is the best I can do

Spent the day cleaning and moving things in the shop It is going to get really tight in here this winter when I have to close the shop doors to stay warm btw it was over 100 again today Pray for me that this freakin heat wave will end .

I put my uncles bench where my bench will go as soon as it is complete I am happy with the layout of the shop this way Once all the new tools arrive I will do an update of my shop on my profile page.

I was thinking of setting up a shop cam soon so people can watch me at work what do you guys think.

I purchased the upgraded rapid air system for the shop I will have several drops one by each major machine it should be a big improvement no more chasing the air hose around and dragging it from machine to machine.


----------



## thedude50

Nice kITTY


----------



## bhog

Stef,uuhhhkkk.

Mos,those are some cool pics.I have tried petting em before.No joke.Not at all saying its a smart thing to do.I just have top of the food chain issues(read huge balls)


----------



## ShaneA

Awesome pics Chris. That would have me looking over my shoulder, and I am not a nervous guy.


----------



## bhog

Second thought I dunno if the huge balls counts there because im kinda skerred of full grown racoons and I get pretty nervous around horses.I kinda hate horses.My dad had one that thought it was a dog-kinda cool but dumb at the same time.It came into the kitchen from the back deck through a screen door quite a few times,untill it got too big.Seems im in an off topic sharing mood tonight… my bad.


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - every time a leaf blew id be all puckered up after ii heard that cat prowlin on my deck. Cant say ive seen anything like that around here. I should be seein tge turkeys in the backyard soon though. Much more my speed.


----------



## Bertha

That cat is incredible. Gorgeous animal to be taken seriously, though. As gorgeous as he is, I think I'd sacrifice some Pella and some screen for that one. That one's almost big enough to make off with my genitalia. Probably claw Lysdexic's off. 
.
Hog and Christef, consider me your friend in filth. My friend actually stuffed the afferent end of a pump into his arse to fill a balloon with a flatulant (what't the singular of flatulence?). A flatule? A flatus? Anyway, the ploy was it was a nitrous oxide balloon (no druggie)...a party favorite in New Orleans. The victim took the whole balloon in one massive gulp, so as not to waste the gas, pinched his nose even, in a Herculean effort; made a face like a man lanced; then puked. It was more important to History than my own birth. 
.
His facial expression antepuke was the one I seek in all my pranks. 
.
In addition, do y'all watch "Bully Beatdown"? PirateBay it, by that I mean purchase it in a store. 
.
My favorite episode, sorry to get y'all started
.


----------



## chrisstef

Al - i took me literally 3 minutes to control the belly laugh after reading that. Epic friggin epic. Ever heard of an atomic sit up? Its the kind if thing that will bring copious amounts of joy that a only good solid prank can deliver.

I just reread your post. Imagine unpinching ur nose and that taste in the back of your throat. Eyes all squinty. No buzz to be found. Lips still normal color and full on assmouth. How many flatuli did it take to fill a balloon?


----------



## bhog

Al I havent watched the vid yet but that last post of yours had me cracking so hard my wife may check me into the looney bin,I even tried to take a pic of it to forward to a few buddies but to no avail.A flatus bong hit,or lunged a fart.I would also seek that face in all pranks.


----------



## TechRedneck

Chris

That would raise the hair on the back of my neck if that kitty were on my porch.

Al

What can I say, classic. Had me laughing. The wife thought it was gross.. Guess it is a dude thing.


----------



## Bertha

*How many flatuli did it take to fill a balloon? *
.
LOL
.
One… 
.
...flatus post Panchos. I was in a fraternity and during hell week, we were only allowed to eat the Panchos buffet (a cheap Mexican restaurant buffet). Midweek, my dear LJ friends, is when this horrific incident occurred. The pump was a small aquarium pump with at best a 1/4" I.D. intake hose; which, of course, makes the filling of said balloon all the more absolutely unthinkable (now). 
.
This is their ACTUAL logo. To inspire confidence in their patrons.
.








.
We used the same method for pizza-belches. Simply abhorrent.


----------



## Bertha

*Imagine unpinching ur nose and that taste in the back of your throat.*
.
Christef, and the utter confusion. That glazed look of unadulterated confusion.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey Guys

We have Bob cats around here and they take down deer all the time along with rabbits, raccons, and some other critters once in a while

I have a picture of one going by the house about 2 years ago and again had a big one about 2 months ago.
That was really weird because he walked right between a bunch of Hen and chick Turkeys and the chicks flew away and the Hens just followed him until he went into the rain gully. However, the Hens did follow about 15 feet behind him for about 40 yards.

To stunned by watching to get a camera.


----------



## chrisstef

Thinkin why am i not high, whys my mouth taste so bad … Its times like that that you wish his brain came with captions. Im still laughing.


----------



## Bertha

^Arlin, I was instantly thinking bobcat. We all hear tales, you know. Ask the right drunk hillbilly around WV (ask Tech) and they've seen a walrus in the woods. But I'm still convinced it was a cat. It'll kill or be killed if I run into him. Getting eaten by a wild bobcat is a pretty gangster way to go out. 
.
For the record, my favorite animal in all the World is the walrus. I'm paying big money for a zoo tour to see one before Xmas. They aren't really in many zoos from what I can tell. Friggin Cincinnati doesn't have one (WTF). If your local zoo has one, let me know, PM or otherwise (serious).


----------



## chrisstef

Ill have to check our local aquarium that ive done some work at. Actually met Dr. Bob Ballard there. Got to dismantle part of the ship he used on that expedition where they found the titanic.


----------



## bhog

LOL, Al I doubt it would go after you ,they usually growl etc and slowly take off,or they watch ya and you may not know it.But if you act like a victum it will eat your face off .Or if your out there slinging your genitalia around all bets are off.

Walruses?Wouldnt it be cooler to see one in the wild somewhere?


----------



## bhog

Al aparently there is one in STL.Seigfried the walrus loves squirting visitors. < from the stlzoo website.Not a beasty type post (seriously)


----------



## bhog

And boom,it got darker.


----------



## ArlinEastman

The Dude Lance

I did tell you I have all the tools to drill and ream or make the holes in the knob that is needed.
Please just make the knob and I will do all the drilling that is needed since I have been a machinest and sheetmetal specilist I can drill and counter drill and hole in every substance.

I am trying to use the plane and you told me everything was perfect and honed and bottom flattened and none of it has been done. So please just make the knob and send the blade since you have plenty of money and several individuals have given you links to buy used blades to buy that will work.
Just do the right thing for someone that bought a very high price plane that is not completly done the way you said. IE tweaking / fine tuning it which was not done.

The botton is not flat, the blade and chip braker was hanging .63 hanging out of the sole and there is not way it can be advanced during shipping. You told me to use the plane before I had taken it apart and there was no way this could have been done the way it was. You also told me it was in perfect condition and with the pictures this is just not true.

I do think with the funds I paid (Top Doller) you can get me a good blade and you do not need my knob to make me another one. I wish to use this plane and not wait for ??? how long a time to get it back. Please just be a good Business man who wants to sell everyone here some planes and get this matter Right so others will know they can trust you.
Arlin


----------



## LukieB

*Al, Brandon and Stef*, Just wanted to thank you guys for the belly laughs tonight. I needed that.

*Al*, unfortunately there are no Walrus' at the Denver Zoo either : (


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

.


----------



## thedude50

Arlin I need your knob to copy the profile I can copy any old profile and send you a knob I am not paying 40 dollars for a blade I told you I would find you a blade and when I do I will send it to you I took off a hundred dollars on the price of that plane ans sold it to you for the price we had agreed on months before you had all the photos including the one of the plane with whisper fine shavings the plane was set up fine when it left here I don't know what your playing at but I don't like it Ill make your frigging knob tomorrow and send it to you Ill let you screw it up with the drilling I don't give a damn. there are still 20 years left in that blade so I don't feel the need to rush out and get hosed on a blade sorry your acting like this Arlin the request was simple the first day you ask if you should send the knob back I said if you wanted it replaced that would be a good Idea then nothing for weeks now your whining like a bitch I don't dig that


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't like the direction this thread has taken at all. Unless I'm supposed to be commenting on this drama and missed the memo, I'd rather it get taken somewhere else.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm with you Smitty.


----------



## thedude50

here is my yard sale find 100 bucks and it is like new well it runs like new









Sorry Smitty I prefer PMs for business but I didn't need this ******************** I have had a hard day and I was getting crap on two ends. Sorry Arlin I don't mean to be rude but I stand by my words .


----------



## ShaneA

Agreed, take it outside fellas.


----------



## thedude50

Do any of you guys know if I can get the paint to restore the cabinet on the RAS


----------



## Mosquito

You could probably find an auto shop that can mix custom paint for you. I'm not sure if anywhere that usually mixes paints in a store would have metal paints or not. I do like that color though. What brand is it?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Lance I sent you 2 pms and you did not like them either.

Please do not send the know or blade. I will make the plane right my self.

Please since I get no response from the PMs I did it here to get your attention. I guess you still have a potty mouth and just not honest.

No more on this subject here.

Sorry guys. I was happy and excited about the plane which I posted here with its problems.

I just always see Lance trying to sell his planes and getting individuals to send him their plane parts to recondition and sharpen and now see how he does his work. If he has planes to sell and other things he has a business for he should also take it somewhere else in the For Sale section not here

Arlin


----------



## mochoa

Arlin, no, I have the 6" riser and have not used the full 13" yet. You will only use that in resawing wide board which I haven't done yet and you wont do that very frequently.

I bandsawn box is what, 4" tall max? You need a narrow blade, but no riser. That said, I've never made a bandsaw box so I'm no expert.

Mos, amazing pics of that big cat.


----------



## waho6o9

Great cat pictures Mos, thank you.


----------



## WhoMe

Now THIS is a unique plane. Any expert out there know any history on this one?
I got on this thread a while ago and re-read a lot of it form the beginning until I got to the point where I was folling this one pretty consistently. And I have not seen one like this.

Metallic Plane

I like the adjustable mouth and the fine corrugations.

And I would be quite nervous if a cat like that cruised across my deck. My dogs would be freaking out and they would easily be just a happy hour appetizers for that kitty. It looks quite healthy.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mauricio Thanks buddy for the help

I watched a youtube today on making them and this guy had it up to 6" thick, however, I think you are right most of them are thinner with the boxes not being that thick in debth.

I do have the Grizzly G0636x http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-Ultimate-Bandsaw/G0636X that the VA bought me which has a 17" resaw cut and a 5hp motor and it is alittle to big for me to use with a wheelchair and like we said before, it I take the base off it would be almost perfect height to work with.

One question. To keep it stable do you think I should raise it up off of the floor with 4×4 and screw it down to them and have the 4×4 go out on both sides about 2' to keep it steady?


----------



## Mosquito

That is a sweet plane WhoMe… 
I found a little bit more here:
http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/museum/Auburn_metallic%20plane%20Co/Auburn_metallic%20_plane.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

WhoMe, that is an incredible tool…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mosquito

I know Marv quite well at Brasscityrecords and he is a very very honest guy and easy and fun to talk to and deal with.

He even sends bad vinal records in boxes with multiple orders to help stabilize the shipment and you will be amazed at some of the albums he has.


----------



## thedude50

My big dog is stupid and she would fight with the kitty the lab is so loveable she would be a snack for sure and the damn little jack Russel he is cocky and would attack the kitty and is about bite sized to the kitty. We have had a few attacks out here in the desert communities around LA one was a girl around 20 years old that cat ate half of her face off she was barely alive the kitty went right for the neck and caught her under the chin.I think her friend saved he by beating the kitty with the wheel off her bicycle the other attack was up here in our foot hills near my ranch the guy walked out onto his porch the cat was in a tree and hit him square in the chest ripped him wide open and the guys wife heard the noise grabbed the shot gun and came out the door blasting the cat ran off but he has been seen several times in the area since. as we encroach on their space we will see many more of these attacks in the future.


----------



## thedude50

Whome are you bidding on that plane if not I will


----------



## thedude50

The saw is a deWalt it is cast iron and very cool.. I have been looking for a saw like this for years and then bill called his son in law spotted it. I asked the asking price and told him to pay the guy before he knew what he was selling, that saw is worth 500 dollars easy.


----------



## exelectrician

Finally got the handplane of my dreams. lol









I got to work and this is the result - Joy!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ex, that's a sweet rabbet! One of those is on my Dreams list for sure…


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Ex! I'd like a rabbet at some point down the road. How long that road is, I'm not sure, but down the road, none the less lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ex

In my lack of knowlege of planes, I thought rabbit planes were thinner then this one. What makes this a rabbit plane and who makes it? Also I do not think I have ever seen a plane with a opening on the sides.

Thanks


----------



## exelectrician

I can still see the look on my wife's face when she opened the box from eBay - You paid $117.00 ? for this rusty piece of junk? ha ha She is okay with it now when I showed her the nice rabbet I cut in hard maple, with no noisy DC and router.


----------



## exelectrician

Hi Arlin, the blade sticks out a couple of thou on each side so you can clean up tenons and cut rabbets with square corners. Also they look pretty cool just sitting there on your plane till.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Kitty - would try to take it out of the population though. I have heard of some in my neck of the woods, for years game rangers said cougars not around. then one day pictures came out in the paper, GR's said 'ok maybe a few but you can't shoot them unless you feel threatened.' If i see one I feel threatened…...

I worked 1 summer for a guy who had African lions, Cougars, Bobcats all in his backyard, seeing one playing with a 16 lb bowling ball like its a tennis ball is pretty cool.

Exelec - Nice Plane, I keep looking only in the wild…


----------



## Bertha

Exel, that price is an absolute steal. I've been lusting after one for years.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice score Ex, the plane cleaned up nice!


----------



## bandit571

This Stanley #33 has Patent Dates all over the place! Two are in the adjuster wheel, three on the lateral. Even the chipbreaker has one, an 1867 date to be exact. Build date looks to be around the mid to late 80s,......1880s that is. Got the replacement handles about done, maybe a coat of varnish over the two coats of SMELLY BLO?









I'll be spending part of today, sharpening that big old iron up. Might be a little tricky, though. 2-3/8" wide irons just don't fit my Veritas MKI honing guide…..


----------



## carguy460

Progress on the Millers Falls 18c:










Too bad Dad didn't get to see the paint go on our little project, but I'm quite thankful for him getting all the old paint off…

I think I recall someone mentioning that they spray a clear coat on the plane after its painted…is that true, or am I dreaming?


----------



## 33706

Bandit: I'm searching for a good deal on a #33 or #34. That's a great example of one you have there!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the laughs guys ….

"It was more important to History than my own birth." .....That friggin Al is a poet


----------



## Dcase

Exelectrician, is that a #10 or #10 1/2? Looks nice and you got a pretty good deal on it if its a #10 and a great deal if its a 10 1/2.

Jason, looks like the MF plane is coming along nicely.

This past weekend I was at the flea market and I found a Stanley #6 type 13 SW. I had no need for it but I couldn't just leave it there so I bought it. I gave it a good cleaning, refinished the knob and tote and tuned it up a little… I plan on listing this on ebay soon but if anyone here is interested let me know.

Here is the before pic









And after


----------



## Dcase

I also got my recent KK 5 1/2 all finished up the other night… This one got the same treatment as the #6 I just posted…

Before









After


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dan do you lap the soles of all your restores? If so, that is a tremendous amount of work you do in a short time.

Beautiful results as always.


----------



## carguy460

Wow, I really like that KK, awesome stuff!


----------



## Dcase

Tony, I will usually lap the soles. I didn't lap the sole of that #6 though… I don't find flattening the soles to take all that long. The really time consuming process is flattening the backs of the old irons and getting them sharp for the first time. Also the sanding and refinishing of the knob and tote usually takes a while. If I repaint a plane it takes even longer…

I do move fast with the restores but nowhere near the speed of Don. Don can punch them out in the blink of an eye.. lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha ha … I still am of the belief that Don has a work crew that he does not admit to. That guy is amazing.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice one's Dan !!


----------



## chrisstef

Don actually has a cloning device so im pretty sure that there are 4 Don's. Once shops for planes, one refurbs, one sells, and the other posts on here.


----------



## Bertha

Don
.


----------



## bandit571

Out on a small, cheap rust hunt today. Some out in the middle of nowhere Barn Sale:









Anyone know this plane?









Two dollars for this Craftsman block plane. Without a knob, to boot.









might rusty?









but cleans up nicely. Might not take too long… And, for fifty cents more…









the handle is a "Primer Gray", on the barrel are the markings…STANLEY…..Handyman…..YANKEE 133H…Made in USA. Everything works, but the release for the tip. Rusted shut. We'll see after a good soaking… Even the end looks good..









on the plane's iron, there is the CRAFTSMAN stamp, with a "Made in USA" below it. Below that is a long number: 187.37051, and below that is just a "DD" stamp. Iron is nice and thick, and still quite sharp, with no nicks. Maybe I could return this to Sears, and get a new one, since the knob is missing….


----------



## Dcase

One of the tricks to getting the planes restored and tuned quickly is that I have everything I need out and set up. My old workbench now serves as my restoration work station. I have some cabinets and shelfs above and below that hold all the tools and supplies that I use for the work.

Here is my restoration area again..









I have 3 spray bottles on the bench, one with water, one with simple green and one with mineral spirits. They all get used a TON so its good to have those handy. Small wire brushes are a must in my opinion. I have steel and brass brushes that I hang behind the bench. The parts container on the back right side of the bench holds all my spare plane parts, they stay organized in there so I can quickly find a spare if needed. Cant really see in the picture but I have my dremmel tool plugged in and sitting on the bench. I keep a cone wire brush in it and just leave it there plugged in so its always ready to go. Q-tips are kept above the bench and are used all the time so they need to be at reach. I also sandpaper of all grit types on hand and at reach. Lots of other supplies there but you get the idea…

So when I get a plane or tool to restore I can take it apart and go to work with everything I need being right there. I understand a lot of guys may not have the space for a dedicated restoration area but you could also keep all the stuff you need in its own tool caddy or something so its easy to access. Before I had an area set up to do this work I was always having to dig around looking for what I needed and that waisted a lot of time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I really enjoy seeing and understanding how others work, thanks.

Supremely efficient to say the least Dan. As much as the set up would help speed things along, the god awful lapping of soles & iron backs still takes a grip of time and you and Don in particular get fantastic results in short order. Al may be correct in that there is a bit of wizardry involved…


----------



## chrisstef

Dan - sweet restoration station. Thats the grimy nasty corner of the shop i presume.


----------



## Dcase

Tony, It all depends on the condition of the iron and sole. For example the KK 5 1/2 that I posted today I spent a good 4 hours or more getting the iron and breaker tuned/sharp. There was some heavy pitting on the back of the iron at the edge so a lot of lapping and grinding was needed. The Stanley #6 iron and breaker on the other hand only took me maybe an hour. No pitting on the back of the iron and it was a lot closer to flat then the iron in the KK.

Same goes with the soles… I recently tuned a Sargent 415 (5 1/2 size) and it took me less then 15 min to lap the sole flat. It was either machined well or someone had all ready flattened it once before in the past. The KK 5 1/2 sole took me double or even triple the time to get the sole to my liking.

If you have a sole or iron that needs a lot of work the quickest way to flatten them is to use coarse sandpaper and change the paper frequently. The paper is only going to cut really good for the first minute or two. You can certainly keep working with the paper but it will be cutting a lot slower then it did those first couple minutes. I take the sheets of sandpaper and cut them into 1 inch strips to use on the backs of the irons. If I have a iron that is pitted and needs a lot of work I will put a fresh strip down every 5 min or so. You will burn right through the paper switching it this often but its better then sitting there all day lapping the back on worn out paper.

You can also save a ton of time on the irons by using the ruler trick. I will usually flatten the backs up to 400 grit or enough so that there is no pitting at the cutting edge. I then grind the primary bevel, hone and finish the back with the ruler trick.


----------



## JayT

Catching up again.

Nice kitty pics.

Lukie, great value in that lot of planes.

Dan, I wish I had the room for a dedicated clean up/restoration/sharpening station like that. Very handy. As always the restores look great.

And of course we all know how Don really gets that much done. Yoda is the master of the force. How else can you explain the control of time, space and gorgeous exotic wood knob and totes.

Bandit must be Don's padawan, with the number of restores getting turned out. Nice job.

I got a little resto work done on Mr. Buck Rogers.

Before










After










To use chrisstef's observation of it looking like an old Bel Air, I didn't do a full restoration, just turned it into a classic driver, not a concours level show car. Even then the 50's design is very photogenic.










Lots of chrome, too. Heck, even the blade and chip breaker are chromed.



















The plane had been well used, you can see the small nicks and scratches that I like to call "character marks", but it is still in very good shape overall. No money shots, however. Part of the well used meant a blade that will need quite a bit of work to redefine the bevel and sharpen and I just haven't have time to get that done, yet.


----------



## Dcase

JT, that Buck Rogers looks sweet… They are very ugly at first but after a while the looks of them grew on me and I have wanted to get one… Say you wouldn't want to trade that ugly old thing would you?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Points taken Dan. I know for fact i do not change paper often enough when refurbishing an iron or chisel. Also i will try the ruler trick on the next iron i attempt; of course that is not an option with a chisel though. As for the sole lapping i think i have an as yet to be identified issue when attempting that. Thank you for the tips.

Great job JayT!


----------



## Mosquito

I would have to say the Buck Rogers is growing on me too lol


----------



## Dcase

Tony, there are times I have a plane with a sole that is way off and I will have to spend a lot of time and effort to get it flat. It can be tricky at times to keep the plane flat while lapping. I also follow the same approach with changing paper often.

I have never really timed myself while flattening the back of an old iron. I think I may do that just for the sake of knowing how long it really takes me. I have some old irons that are in rough shape laying around so maybe I will start the clock and see how long it takes to get one of them done.

I never really liked the Buck Rogers plane until I actually picked one up for the first time. Its got a lot of weight to it and it really feels like a premium plane. I only held one though, I never got to use it. I have wanted one ever since then.


----------



## joewilliams

@JayT ....really beautiful restore!


----------



## chrisstef

Im in the buck rogers camp too, it looks 1950's retro. Helluva job on the restore.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love me some Buck Rogers! Nice Job JayT!


----------



## OnlyJustME

It looks more like flash gordon to me but i guess buck rodgers was more popular at the time it was nick named. Nice work on it. i really like the nose of it.

Them Yankees are fun. i have a couple different sizes. one of them only spins in one direction. it has a metal handle and sounds like there are bits in it but i have not been able to open the back yet.


----------



## JayT

Thanks for the compliments guys.

Dan, sure, I'd trade it for a nicely restored #34  Seriously, I think it'll get used for a while to see how I like it. You are right, it has quite a bit of weight and feels solid and unexpectedly comfortable, considering the straight lines of the tote.

For those that haven't messed with one, the design/construction is interesting-the frog and tote frame is one piece of aluminum connected both top and bottom and held in place by the normal two adjustment screws under the blade and a third screw underneath the red plastic tote grips. In order to disassemble the plane the frog, you have to remove the grips first. The front section is hollow-the round chrome bar runs through it and has a threaded hole for the knob. The blade and chip breaker are the same shape as the lever cap-it looks cool, but I don't know how you would ever find a replacement blade that would fit, a Stanley style blade would be too long and not sit down on the frog because of the lever. The depth adjuster is a square nut that runs in a slot in the frog-I'll try to get a picture of that sometime soon. All in all, interesting.

I'll most likely sharpen this as a cambered jack as the mouth is pretty wide, even with the frog adjusted as far forward as it can go. That will allow me to resharpen my 605 with just the corners eased to use as long smoother/short jointer.


----------



## SamuelP

I would not camber it, but that is the collector in me. sell it and buy two type 11's and camber one of them. You can buy replacement blades for type 11's.


----------



## Bertha

JayT, the elusive Buck. I believe it to be one of the ugliest planes in existence…but I simply can't NOT want one

Sam, Type 11, baby. 
.
A fellow HPOYD LJ gave me my first greasebox I've ever owned. It's glorious and I'll take pictures. It's among my most prized possessions on the top shelf of my till. I'm going to show it off at work tomorrow but after that, it goes in the place of honor. 
.
I'm still working with our mystery seller. I bought a vintage Clifton spokeshave and when I receive it, y'all will admire it. JusFine's a Clifton guy. I'm beginning to be.


----------



## Bertha

Well, I smashed my netbook. I might not be on as much until I get a new one. Superstretch really knows a TON about hardware. Builds monsters. He's given me some advice.
.
I know I'm the king of off-topic hijacks but is everyone going to tablet? Tablet with a keyboard? Straight-up laptop? I really like those little netbooks and they're cheap enough to smash. I won't tote around a big laptop but I need a keyboard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ promises pictures, then before posting them makes excuses why he will not be on much ….

Stop that. :-/


----------



## Bertha

Dammit Tony. Callouts are a $itch. Pics or it didn't happen….I know, I know.
.
*Application error

Rails application failed to start properly*
.
I'll post these pictures if it's the last thing I do now!


----------



## Bertha

Application error

Rails application failed to start properly
.
That attempt was from photobucket. wtf?
.

.

.

.

.
Best I can do, Tony. I hate computers so much.


----------



## Mosquito

I've had a small laptop (13" widescreen) and 2 netbooks over the past few years. I had 10" and 12.4". They worked ok. I got an Asus Transformer tablet with keyboard dock last year, and have been using that outside of work and home (usually use my desktop at home, but occasionally use the tablet if I'm reading an e-book). Having a keyboard dock is very nice in my opinion… anything over about text message length and no keyboard annoys me… The added bonus with my transformer is that the keyboard dock has a battery too, so adds battery life, and if the tablet's battery is low, it will charge off of the dock…


----------



## Bertha

I just can't figure out this photobucket. I hope I don't actually post an inappropriate image by accident.
.
x.
.insert
. man, wtf
.


----------



## Bertha

Asus Transformer tablet
.
That's precisely what was recommended to me. What do I do, buy the ASUS tablet AND the transformer keyboard?


----------



## Bertha

OK, I think I'm getting it…but I can't seem to select a picture to insert. I'm using the photobucket tab and it's picking pictures I've never seen. I might need help with this. I'm confused.
.


----------



## Mosquito

You can buy the tablet by itself if you don't want to get the keyboard right away. Some places will have a discount for the bundle. I've got the original one (TF-101) but for new, if you can spring for it, the Transformer Infinity (TF700) is really nice. It's got a higher resolution screen (1920×1200 vs 1280×800 on the 101) which I've been tempted by… but with the release of Windows 8 soon I'm hoping this years' tech-gift from work will be a windows 8 tablet…


----------



## Bertha

Mos, is this it?
.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3473353&CatId=6957


----------



## Mosquito

Yes it is. If I remember correctly, I thought it came in a few different colors (1 or 2 others maybe)


----------



## Bertha

^Pink?
What kind of longevity do you anticipate? I don't mind smashing a $250 netbook a year but $700 is getting into tool territory.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't think so  I believe there were two colors and were Gray, and Champagne

I've had mine for a year, and haven't really wanted to upgrade other than because of the screen resolution. But at 1920×1200 that's the same res as my monitors at home… It comes down to what you want, tablet or netbook. Tablets are more expensive, but do different things… a tablet is smaller overall, and more convenient for things like reading. Netbooks don't seem to be very popular anymore, so you could probably find a cheap used one… (if you want to buy an external battery charger, I'd have a pretty decent netbook to sell ya ;-) ) Can't plug it in though, the charging port snapped off lol


----------



## Bertha

Champagne, lol. I looked at a champagne car the other day and I must admit, it was a pretty sharp color. It had a red interior, so….obvious abort. I'm on my big box right now and I would probably like computers more if I had a portable fast one. It's a major ordeal for me to fire the big boy up. I have to go upstairs, my dog tugs at my pants, etc. 
.
That speed is worth money, though. This one's got dual x2 gpus and ram galore. I'm enjoying this more than I have in a while. 
.
If I don't have my massive Butcher jointer finished by Monday, I want someone to call me out. That was tonight's project but now I'm distracted.


----------



## bhog

Al nice pics,especially like the cocked 1911.Is that a kimber?.Any idea what kind of wood that is?

Im not puter savy enough to try and explain photobucket it usually works easily for me.Fastest for me though is to send pics to my email then r click and save as whatever I feel like typing.Then on here click on the img button and spam away.Im on a desk top though.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't use photobucket. I upload them to my webserver then just copy the link…


----------



## thedude50

LONG DAY in the shop some toys arrived today and I will show you the pictures when i get them moved and downsized to display on here.


----------



## Bertha

Mos/hog, I've got a server somewhere with enormous capacity that I never use. The interface is too confusing. I think it's hosted by Verio. This photobucket thing is relatively slick but I haven't figured out how to resize or send images directly from my phone. 
.
Hog, no idea on the wood but I don't care. I love it so much. 
.
That's a stainless Custom Shop Kimber Eclipse II with Novaks and a 4 pound trigger rework (bit scary). Big ambi (because it's a bit scary). Trijicon. Barstow match (I've got a threaded LoneWolf but the action is so loud silenced that it's not worth the bother; I didn't want to put a lock on the slide and ruin the custom). I had everything that could be checkered…checkered. It's so tight that it's hard to disassemble. You can see your ugly mug on the feed ramp. I've got some pretty cocobolo clothes but that diamondwood is so grippy. I'm a Para and Caspian guy usually for workhorse 1911s but I've got some safe queens. I figure high-end big-name customs (Brown, Baer, Novak, Wilson, etc.) will be worth more than gold at some point soon (apocalypse). For the money, man, Para. For the medium money, Wilson. 
.
I've never really understood the shorty carries, even though I've got them. The 1911 is so slender that it's a non-issue IWB. I still think the SigP220 is the best tactical pistol around. The pure 1911 is just lore, brother. The old Colts are like a vintage Stanley; they can make you weep. If you're going to carry 10, go 1911. My G21SF holds 13+1, lol. Siderlock because I hate Glocks.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bertha

Very nice pistol there.


----------



## thedude50

al the asus has a 2 year warranty and one year for accidental damage if you regester it the day you buy it so do that it has save me big time


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Arlin and Dude50. I think I'm going with the combo. I've had nothing but good experiences with ASUS mobos; in fact, I'm on one now. I always went Toshiba for laptops for some reason; had a really good one once (boat anchor now).
.
Arlin, I've got lots of weapons an honorable veteran would appreciate. I still don't have that M249, though


----------



## lysdexic

Al,
In your photobucket account you can choose what resolution that the pictures will be once uploaded. Pick the 600 x whatever and from then on they will be optimized for LJ formatting.

I use a cheap camera that never leaves the shop. I put an Eye-Fi SD card, which has on-board wifi, in the camera at it automatically uploads every pic to photobucket. I can then access them from my phone or directly on LJ's.

Now, I take a pic. Set the camera down. Then walk to the computer, and the pic is right there in photobucket to be inserted into the post. No wires, plugs, uploads, down loads. Just take a pic and insert into LJ post. Cool - I think.


----------



## Mosquito

That sounds pretty slick Scott…

I have a program that I use to resize them by just dropping the pictures onto the program. I've got one for 600 width, and one for 1600 width. I then upload those to my webserver into folders, and a php file reads the folders and adds the 600 wide pictures to the page as links to the 1600 wide pictures. Crude, but effective. 
as an example: http://www.mosquitomediaserver.com/projectLogImages/Counter%20Tray/

It makes it easy to find what I'm looking for


----------



## StumpyNubs

I heard there was a shooting in this thread and a computer may have been killed… Hope it wasn't a postal worker or Al Qaeda or anything like that. I always assumed it would be ME who was the first guy around here to go nuts and climb a water tower. But Bertha?

Bandit came over to my thread and told me Al has "dirty hair" or something…


----------



## bandit571

trying to figure out the colour "scheme" on this Craftsman plane. Kinda, sorta looks like maybe a greenish blue….









Same with the cap iron. Looks like I'll need a way to cut threads in some Stanley style knobs, now need about three, maybe four.

As for this little plane, I think they are running @ $30-40 right now. Looks like I better get busy and clean him up. Maybe Rustoleum makes a colour match????


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I launch the pb app on my phone, take the pic, get the link to the pic and paste it in the post with exclamations before and after…


----------



## WhoMe

Mos - thanks for the history lesson on that metallic plane.

dude - go for it, I'm not bidding on it. I need too many other users before I start actually collecting rarities. 
I had put in a couple of early bids for a Ty11 #4 1/2C on ebay but it very quickly got out of my 'affordability range'. It is for the best anyway. Shouldn't be purchasing any tools until I get a job. BUT for kicks and giggles, Dude, when you get time, PM me on what your friend wanted for that plane you PMed me on. I am real curious. I will be sure to PM you when I get some steady cash coming in.

Lovin' that buck rogers. That chrome is in great shape from the pictures.

Exelec - Nice #10 restore. One of those is on my list of wants way in the future too.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, what plane is running 30-40 dollars? The craftsman??

I doubt it was green, maybe someone spray painted it with that color in the past… I have never seen a green craftsman product. They are usually black, red and blue…

I don't know anything about tablets or other hand held things… As for photos, I put the SD card in my laptop, take the pics off the card, open them in Picasa to crop and adjust color if needed. I can also change the file size in Picasa. I don't know much about computer stuff though…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Al

The gun I always wanted was the Browning Automatic Rifle or BAR from ww2 and I also always wanted the Desert Eagle .44. I had the mini eagle however, I sold it to my son in law who is a police officer and him and my causin who is a Deputy Shariff and they and some of the Dept friends come out and shoot at my place.

There are times we have 30 to 45 officers here at once have a BBQ and shooting pistol and rifle and shotguns. Sounds worse then the military fireing range. lol


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey Al… I just got a new antique.




























French Model 1853/1867 Snider Conversion, later modified to become a sporter for foraging/hunting (aka "ZULU" shotgun). These were generally French percussion muzzle-loading rifles from the 1840s/50s, converted to accept the Snider breech-loading system beginning 1867, allowing the acceptance of a cartridge. This particular one was my great grandfather's. It'll look great in my office, but I don't think I'll chance firing it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've seen green craftsman planes. This ain't one I saw in person, but the 70s crown logo is typical.


----------



## bhog

Dito I have one of those craftsman 9 1/2 clones and it has silver textured paint.

Wheres Don at?


----------



## chrisstef

@hog - don must be our saving the empire. All tied up with whoopin joba the huts ass.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

That is an awesome prussion cap gun and well kept I might add.


----------



## StumpyNubs

In truth, I grabbed those photos off the net rather than get out the camera. But it looks exactly like mine.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty….

*Don't Anthropomorphize Your Tools. They Hate That*


----------



## Bertha

Stumps, are you serious? It's glorious. Arlin, I had the Desert Eagle .44 for about a week. I made almost $1000 on it b/c they banned it temporarily or some nonsense based on the weight. I think it was Clinton's dumba$s idea. Anyway, the price shot up and I unloaded it. 
.
I'm not sure you want it, Arlin. It was super front heavy and the machining was less tight than I expected. It was kind of a bore to shoot but it's a really cool feeling gun. Everything is coarse and oversized. The recoil was really nice for an unported .44 but the gun weighed like 20 pounds, lol. If you must have it, go stainless .50, man


----------



## mochoa

Dan, really like the restoration station. I'm on an organization kick right now so its nice to see how you have things set up.

Wow Jay that buck rogers cleaned up NICE!

I'm gonna have to look for that pb app.

Scott, great pic (Joiner - Gardner)!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scott - Acan you believe that?


> Think he saw it here


?


----------



## lysdexic

JayT - superb job on the MF 714. I think those planes are cool as hell. But then again, like Al, I like Volvo styling as well.

Dan, thank you so much for taking the time to "introduce" us to your restoration station. Very informative.

That said, may I ask a stupid question. Thanks.

Simple Green: I've never used it but have looked at it in stores. Every bottle that I've seen says it's a concentrate which implies that it should be diluted. However, every bottle comes with a spray nozzle which implies that it is ready to use. Why would some one put a spray nozzle on a concentrate. I don't get it. LOL.


----------



## mochoa

I need to know too. I actually bought the spray bottle but am scared to use it because its not diluted. LOL>

Someone online said it was good to get grease off of the cabinets above the stove which is why I bought it but have yet to try it.


----------



## Dcase

I use simple green for all my cleaning needs. Its used in my house for the kitchen, bathroom and on my floors. Also use it all the time in the shop..

I have bought the spray bottles of Simple Green and used it just like that without diluting. As far as I know the spray bottles are pre-diluted… I use the stuff a lot so I now buy it in the bigger jugs and dilute it myself. Just mix some in with some water and your ready to go. Its a lot cheaper that way..

I like the stuff because it works well and I don't find it to have a strong smell like some of the other household cleaners that I have used.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Al. Your frustration was a perfectly acceptable price to pay in order for me to see that outstanding greasebox. Man that is nice; a dutchman on one end and the other end (i believe) left natural. Beautiful.

Bandit i have a Craftsman (#5 size) jack plane that has is painted a gray that has a slight green tint to it, that might the color that is on that plane. Sorry i do not have a picture.


----------



## OnlyJustME

It seems to be a common industrial paint color for the 60's 70's era. i have several tools from then with slight variations of that color.


----------



## exelectrician

'Just crawled out of the wood shop after testing out my new 10 1/2 rabbet and well gee guys thanks for all the nice comments!
I stepped on the gas doing the refurb. Got-er-done in two days including the paint. No liquid was used (electrolysis) only (lots of) sandpaper and my new 1" wide belt Delta sanding machine.


----------



## thedude50

tool gloat this is my first attempt at using photo bucket so bear with me


----------



## thedude50

so guys how do i resize my photos on photo bucket when i upload them to lj. AQll those shots got chopped off I am new to photo bucket so I dont know my way around also i dont want to diminish the size of the originals. So they will look good when I have people scan my gallery on PB. I only want to change my UL size on here can this be done if so how do I do that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey Dude- I'm not sure we saw every angle of that plane and its box. Could you post another dozen or so photos of it?


----------



## waho6o9

Congratulations Dude!


----------



## thedude50

at least the photos are on topic stumpy


----------



## Bertha

Simple green smells like some weird licorice to me. I can't use it for the smell. Works good, though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice Chute Board plane, Dude. Can't say I lust after any type of table saw though. It's the least-used power tool in my shop at this point…


----------



## thedude50




----------



## thedude50

Smitty are you cutting your rips with hand saws now


----------



## thedude50

hey i figured out this photo bucket cool


----------



## thedude50

Are any of you guys coming to the Pasadena wood show?


----------



## mochoa

DUDE! That's #51 is the ultimate tool gloat, if not close to it. Congrats! Sweet table saw too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Panels are ripped in the RAS, the TS does the rest. Because everything is dressed and jointed w/ planes after those cuts, a high-end TS isn't $ well spent for me. But, that's just me.


----------



## thedude50

Thanks bro The saw is really well designed and the assembly is going smoothly I am blogging the set up and took loads of photos so I can post them on stumpys thread


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, I'm kind of with you on that one. Mostly I miss a big TS when working on sheets of plywood. How wide of a cut can a RAS make? They can rip and crosscut?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Dude, it looks like your plane got all squished in shipping. I'll take it just so you dont lose too much money on it. lol


----------



## mochoa

Ha ha ha, it is kind of like a flounder, a regular fish that looks squished with both eyes on the same side of its head.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Mauricio, they can usually rip about 16" to the back side of the blade. You can rotate the motor unit that the blade attaches to 90deg. and then rip your board. this was inherently dangerous due to feeding the wood the wrong direction into the blade and the blade throwing the wood or jumping up onto the wood and cutting wild if the arm was not locked.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks JustMe. Yeah, that doesnt sound good.

Random Flounder picture: (Dude I'm so jealous of that plane)


----------



## thedude50

one of my ras will rip 24 inches the other one 17 I think the delta is bigger but that old deWalt is the ********************


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, plywood is another beast that power tools are suited for. RAS rips just over 17", but I'd think twice going 'off-top' with a max rip.










FWIW, this is the current state of the TS.


----------



## mochoa

Question for the experts, I need a rod for my #45 that I'm missing. There doesn't seem to be anything special about this rod, it's just a cylindrical piece of steel. Can I just buy a piece of round stock at the hardware store and cut it to length?


----------



## Dcase

Love the shoot plane… That one is on the top of my dream list…

Last night I decided to go head and time myself flattening the back of an old iron. After talking about it yesterday I was really curious as to how long it actually takes me. I went through my stack of spare irons and pulled out a #4 size iron that was in rough shape.

Here is a photo of the iron after about a min on 80 grit paper









you can see there is pitting all along the edge of the iron and both corners have low spots.

This photo is after about 10 min on the 80 grit paper.









Looks a lot better but that one corner has a low spot. I now switch to 120 grit paper and work for another 10 min.









Almost there but that corner is still a little low. Total time spent to this point was 24 min.

I switched to 180 grit and worked that for a little bit and then switched over to my DMT coarse stone. Here is the back after another 10 min. 









And after another 5 min on the DMT coarse stone









At this point I would consider the back flat. I can either go on to polish it on higher grits or hone it right now and polish the back with the ruler trick. I worked at a regular and comfortable speed. I was not trying to rush it at all. The total amount of time it took to get the back lapped flat was roughly 38 min. Amount of sandpaper used, Three 1in strips of 80 grit paper (about a half sheet), two 1in strips of 120 grit and one 1in strip of 180

The primary bevel took another 8-10 min on the bench grinder. Another 5-6 min to hone… Blade ready to use in just under an hours time….

This was just an example and I have had irons take longer and some go quicker. I think this one was a good example as it was an iron somewhere in the middle of bad shape and really bad shape. The iron was in my spare iron pile and I had no plans on ever trying to save this one. I am actually really surprised it only took me an hour. Best part is its a SW iron


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, What rod is missing? Is it a short or long fence rod? I may have an extra I could send you. I had a 45 that was missing lots of parts and I ended up buying one that was complete so I have some spare stuff now..


----------



## thedude50

Mauricio I have your rod in the stuff I am shipping today so hold on it will get there my friend


----------



## mochoa

Dan that would be awesome, I'm only missing one long rod.


----------



## thedude50

My surprise Plane from the show was supposed to be here yesterday but LN screwed up my order and I didn't get the plane they sent me the frog for the plane a 650 dollar frog get real people. I think they have it squared away but now I get to wait another 2-3 weeks for it to get made at least the casting is done. The rest is just parts that they have she said they have to do the machining as the castings are rough and not complete. I cant wait to show this to you guys your going to dig it. Especially Al And if you like it there are 2 left as of today so if you willing to spring the 650 you can have one too.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Dude! The rod I have that doesnt match is stamped True Nicholls Mfg Co Ottumwa, IA NO. Let me know if you need that back.

Dan, do you stick all your sand paper down to MDF and just toss it afterwards?


----------



## Dcase

I stick the paper on granite tiles or sometimes MDF.. I usually use the tiles for the backs of blades and MDF for the plane soles…

If the paper is still good I will save it and use it for when I sand the other metal parts of a plane or tool.


----------



## thedude50

I thought I had put up one photo that was not cut off here is my second attempt


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I am curious as to why you choose to rip panels on the RAS as opposed to the TS? I love my RAS and I use it all the time for cross cuts and dados but I do all my ripping on the TS.

I do agree about not needing a super premium saw… My table saw blade is ever so slightly off so when I rip a board it wont leave a dead square edge. I could invest more time and or money to fine tune it a little better but I always hit the edges with a plane after they are ripped so its not a huge issue for me.


----------



## Bertha

I was just about to comment on that, Dan. Ripping on the RAS would scare me for some reason. I know we've had this fight on other threads. I wouldn't have the room even if I wanted to try it. I've got an old JET with an Incra and a PALS rig and it's dialed in better than I'll ever need. I crosscut exclusively on the RAS.
.
I'd have no qualms going out and buying a massive PM tablesaw; I've always wanted one. I just wouldn't use it any more or differently that I use mine now. I'd just sit around admiring it, which is something. 
.
I can't see any of Dude's pictures. I'm looking to seeing that 51 when I get home. I can't believe more of us don't have that plane. The Stanley is the dream; but for $500, the LN is a pretty sweet deal. I mean, how often do you spend $500 on tools? All the time.


----------



## Dcase

I have come close to pulling the trigger on the LN #51 a couple times but I just couldn't do it. Its hard to drop 500 on a plane especially when the most I have spent on a plane is 250. I would have to double that to get the 51… I will get it someday because its my dream plane but I can wait a bit longer.

I would have no problem using the RAS to rip but I just have never seen an advantage or need to use it for that. Like Al said I have it all set for a cross cut and my table saw is right there for ripping.


----------



## carguy460

The only powered saw I have is a RAS…I've ripped with it, even ripped some plywood. Yes, it is scary as all heck, but its all I've got!

I actually think I'll use it when I build my bench. I don't have any hand saws sharpened well enough to rip as many boards as I'll need. I'm going to build it out of 2X8's ripped in half…at least that's my plan - that may change the first time a shoot a board off the RAS and into the living room…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Simple: I don't have 16" of table on either side of the TS blade, and I'm too lazy to get into sled making…


----------



## terryR

oops….....

You guys tell me if I goofed this one…I'm restoring a V&B 903 smoother this week. I can't find any data online to guess what year or type to help ya answer my question, but, here's what I found after removing the rust and paint and rust from the knob area…










...no threads cast into the steel.

Was there some sort of plastic threaded insert that I completely destroyed? I DID dig out some grayish material while cleaning…just thought it was ancient JB Weld at first. oops.

Realistically, I'm certain I can fix the problem. But I kinda want to know what was original to this plane. Ya know?
.


----------



## StumpyNubs

ABOUT RIPPING ON A RAS- The old-timer technique for cutting beyond the capacity of the saw was to turn the blade parallel to the table with the cutting edge facing toward you. Then you slide the sheet of plywood you want to cut on it's edge on the floor and through the blade, much like a panel saw. I've never tried it myself, sounds a bit iffy… but the 1940's Dewalt manuals used to tell you to do it.


----------



## Dcase

Terry, I have V&B #903 just like yours and the hole for the knob bolt is threaded. I also have a V&B #905 and that one is threaded as well. So I don't think you did anything wrong. My best guess would be that at some point the knob bolt got rusted and froze up. Someone probably tried removing with to much force, snapped the bolt off and then drilled it out. They probably fixed it by putting some kind of filler in there and then tapped the bolt into that. The filler did not last though as you found out… I cant tell you how to fix it as I have never had to do before but its def worth fixing. The V&B planes are really nice. I imagine you can fill the hole with something and tap the bolt back into it.

Here is mine


----------



## Mosquito

The idea I had for fixing the one of "new" my planes, which has a stripped depth stop, was to get aluminum (or some kind of metal) tube, glue/solder it in place, and then tap that to match the screw threads. I imagine that could work for this situation too


----------



## Dcase

Stumpy, Sounds iffy to me too… I don't think I will ever be trying that on my RAS.. I do think its great that the RAS can do so many different things but that does not necessarily mean its the right tool for all those jobs… For example my RAS has a router collet on it so that you can turn the motor and use the RAS as an over top router. I tried it out and it does work but its not quite as good as using an actual router.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stumpy, that rip tip is quite incredible! Thanks for sharing, as I think it's one operation I won't try on my saw…


----------



## donwilwol

Ok, I've missed a lot but I did see that Buck Rogers. Man I'm so envious. I hope to get some shop time tomorrow. Will be checking back.

Carry on.


----------



## MakinChips

To fix thhat plane without threads I would use a keensert

http://alcoafastener.thomasnet.com/category/keenserts-reg-inserts-general-purpose-inserts


----------



## mochoa

Ripping on RAS:


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the tips, guys! I'll let ya know how I fix the bugger when I post the restore…

Just wanted to make sure I wasn't destroying the 'historical integrity'...looks like someone else beat me to it! 

Dan, thanks for those photos on how you flatten the backs of irons…I need to spend more time just as I thought…
.


----------



## Bertha

Simple: I don't have 16" of table on either side of the TS blade
.
Smit with the simple explanation. I get it. I don't understand what you're saying, Stump; but I'll look at Mauricio's video.
.
Dan, buy the #51
.
Hey, have you ever bought anything off Ebay that was sent registered, requiring a signature? This is from Singapore (and no, it's not pot). My attorney said to never sign for a package. Period. I guess I'll just let it be sent back and see what happens. Weird.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here's how I solved my TS ripping problem… I mounted two (the older one I started out with and a new one I got on clearance) solid cast iron winged Deltas to each other side by side, making one long double bladed saw. Then I bought an aftermarket fence on sale for $200 with a rail long enough for both saws. Now I have a about 5 feet of flat cast iron surface, about 4 feet of ripping capacity, plus I can keep a rip blade on one and a crosscut (or dado) blade on the other. One is left tilt, the other is right tilt. One overhead blade guard/dust collection can service both. Nearby I mounted two radial arm saws side by side, one for 90 degree crosscuts, one for angled cuts. Near that I have two band saws, one for resawing, the other for tight curves.

In case you haven't caught on… I hate changing blades! Now, if I could only buy a separate router for each bit…


----------



## Bertha

^that's pretty damn genius, Stumps, I must admit. I've been avoiding resawing some chestnut for about 9 months now b/c I don't want to change my bs blade. There's a dull 1 incher on it now and the last time I tangled with it, I barely made it out alive. 
.
Hey, what do y'all think. Be honest, please. Will dudes try to pick me up in this? I'm close to the trigger.
.


----------



## Bertha

Wait a minute, I think they took out the engine
.


----------



## StumpyNubs

A chiropractor driving a little sports car? Noooooo, you'll be a manly man! Someone who massages sore necks for a living should drive nothing but muscle cars just to avoid all doubt.

The good news is if a Dude decides to pick you up in it, there's no room to cram your mangled body in the trunk. So he'll go hungry.

Too creepy? Sorry…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Remember when I posted several comments just to get you to the 20,000 mark? Well…


----------



## StumpyNubs

...now I'm posting four in a row just to get your thread to the exact same number of posts as my thread! (20,736) It's like welfare. Actually, more like the government cheese we got when I was a kid. Didn't matter if you liked it, you were going to shut your mouth and eat it or else you'd get another cigarette burn on your back!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I LOVE IT when things are equal like that. It's like going to the gas station and letting go of the handle at exactly $40! Makes me so happy I pee a little.

You're welcome…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stumpy, you are a curious duck indeed… And we love ya…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Smitty- you found my fingernail collection, didn't you?

Don't judge…


----------



## bhog

Was waiting on some finish to dry earlier and smoothed this lil scrap bastard.










Looks decent Al.If your wanting dudes to pick you up shoot for a pink one,or buy that one and get it sprayed…lol


----------



## Mosquito

Ha! Brandon, that loos similar to my "bacon shavings" from my 101 :-D


----------



## Bertha

Stumps, if you think I'm a chiropractor, then you probably think I give a ******************** about the number of posts on an internet website. I think you have me confused with someone else. I'll take your vote as a "no" on the car. Duly registered. 
.
I'm not, however, confused about Don's desire for the Buck Rogers. I recall you wanting one for a long time. I've been keeping an eye out but never found one without a ridiculous tag. So ugly you got to love it.
.
*I did some woodworking today*, not worthy of a post, but I was at least in the shop. Deer cracked my 2y nectarine tree, one that I really was nurturing. Love fruit trees. I ripped some stakes and did my best to mend it. Wrapped the cage with that gutter liner stuff. Made me a bit sad, actually. I hate to spray that stuff because I really like them out there. If anyone knows a bunch about mending snapped trees, please PM me. 
.
I showed off my new grease box today and it was a hit. As above, there was great confusion (but with dignity and admiration) about the construction. It was a hit. I really love that thing. 
.


----------



## bhog

Kinda out of square with a square drive screw… lol

I have always found art confusing.


----------



## Bertha

Lol, I use Kregs for anything I can, Hog. You're showing your hand, you know
.
Man, check this out:
.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1905-STANLEY-85-CABINETMAKER-S-RABBET-SCRAPER-PLANE-TILTING-HANDLES-HAND-TOOL-/330795978882?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d04fa1082
.








.
Absolutely stunning. The price for me, though…
.








.
You think if Don and Bandit adopt enough planes, they'll start looking like a plane?
.


----------



## bhog

that dog kinda looks like the never ending story dogon or whatever it was.


----------



## bandit571

Which one is the dog????


----------



## ShaneA

I will put a thumbs up on the car. Miatas, V-6 Mustangs, Boxsters, Beetles are too be avoided by men…in my opinion. There are more, but those come to mind first.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd love to look as good as that #85 Al.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey guys
I finally paid off some planes I guy saved for me. I made payments for almost 18 months and this is what I got

Stanley #1, #2, #3, #5 1/4 and two other great finds

It is setting next to a stanley #2 which I bought also. All the planes I bought were in the box and have 100% of their japanning and on apoligies on the totes and knobs, no nicks, no dents or anything










Here is the #1 along side the #3 in pristine condition I bought also










and here is the #1 along side a # 5 1/4 in pristine condition










Here is the family shot










This is a susprise and it is a pre #80 made from Mohogony which was made by a pattern maker



















and last picture of the scrapper plane. To let you know the metal is made from one piece of nickel and either carved out or it was pored this way. It is also 13" from handle to handle










The last picture is of a ruler he sent me. It is bound in brass and has a hook coming out of one end. I guess it is to help measure with



















and last to show is this stanley A #39.1 which equals 1" wide dado plane










This dado plane is a type 1 he told me and it came with a box and perfect condition.

All of the metal is almost new and never been sharpened just some surface rust on 2 of the blades and chip breakers.

I got all of it for $2k

I never knew the #2 and the #602 were identical except for the frog. I thing I will sell the 602 or maybe just keep it because it completes the rest of my bedrocks also


----------



## SamuelP

Nice haul.


----------



## thedude50

ok the black guy I know and hate and would love for him to come here so i could beat him like the bitch he is but the lady with the dog I have no clue.

Al on the tree if the break is not to bad wrap it tight with cobain or vynal tape then wrap long sticks in the bandage like a leg splint keep it wrapped tight at least one year make sure you re align it6 like a broken leg the closer you are to perfect with this the better your chances of saving the tree. I was a farmer in a past life and thats how we fix trees when they are young and get broken by ********************ty tractor drivers

On the car I like it I would like to own it and I am not worried about anyone mistaking me for a ***************

Dan Pull the trigger the damn thing is amazing and finding vintage is a pipe dream.

I used to do construction and found that the ras is ok to rip to a point but stumpys idea is stupid I wouldn't do that ever and thats why I have 10


----------



## Dcase

Arlin, thats a fine looking #1

Why does he gotta be the black guy?

I don't plan on getting a vintage Stanley 51… I do plan on getting the LN and I will someday…


----------



## thedude50

cause thats what history will always say he was the first black president they wont say he was good at the job


----------



## bandit571

How about a few more Block planes to look at? I seem to have a few, but two seem to be related..









Both WERE sold by Sears, one IS a Craftsman, the other is a Dunlap. Both look like Stanley #220? Ah, but there are some differences ( Viva la Difference!)









Cap irons are a bit different, can you tell?









The Dunlap iron will not work on the craftsman plane. Look at the adjuster screws. I do have another relative of these two, might just be the Runt of the litter?









Head count is now at TEN. There is even a Fulton Label on one of the planes! Find it?


----------



## bandit571

Will be heading Ebay tomorrow…









A Stanley/bailey #6 smooth bottom. Not sure of which type, has a LARGE adjusting wheel, frog adjuster bolt, "Stanley" stamped on the lever cap with orange paint infill. Stanley is also on the Lateral lever, just printed different than my other ones. Maybe a 17???? Has a Newer frog..









Black painted handles, by Stanley. It is being replaced by a somewhat older model…









Mister Bailey, meet Mister Savage.


----------



## mochoa

Al, man, I know there are cars that might be considered feminine like a Miata but chicks dig it so who cares what dudes think. Let the dudes hate while you chill in your ride with a hot chick.

That Porsche doesn't look like a chick car to me. I say if you can afford it, go for it. Fuel the economy for us Al!

Nice plow plane, is that a 50? I got a good laugh out the pics Al.

Arlin very nice haul. So is your plane collection complete? Whats next on the want list?

I'm happily at a moment of piece with my plane want list. We'll see how long that lasts…. I'm fighting it all the way.


----------



## thedude50

its tivo time I got a bunch of woodworking shows on the dvr think Ill do a marathon of Roy


----------



## Mosquito

I think you'd do ok in that Porsche Al. 
-

Nice acquisitions Arlin! A #1… those things look so fake due to their size, every time I see them… 
-

I agree on the post count… I don't think any of us here care, which is why we respond to multiple posts from others in one of our own…
-

I would love a LN #51, but I don't see myself being in a position to drop that much on tools, let alone a single one, all at once for quite a while… 
-

I spent a couple hours grinding and honing some chisels tonight… I've got 3/5 done so far. I've never touched the 1 1/4" chisel, so I expect that one to require quite a bit of work. The 1/4" shouldn't be too bad, I've sharpened that one once. I'm switching them over to hollow ground with secondary bevel. Before most of them were sharpened the way Paul Sellers does (convex with no micro bevel). The 1" (right) is not hollow ground. It's still the primary bevel I used last time I sharpened it. The secondary bevel was re-honed to match the same angle as the other two, which is why it's so large. The previous secondary bevel was steeper.










I've also got a pile of parts soaking in evaporust too… There's a #4 1/2, a Fulton #102 style, and a Sandusky Iron and chip breaker.


----------



## LukieB

*Dan*, thanks for the flattening info, me thinks I need to change paper more often. I think I've wasted alot of time sweatin' over dull sandpaper.

*Al*, no way man, that thing looks bad-ass. Pull the trigger.

*Arlin* Very nice haul indeed, I'm gonna spend a couple of days re-convincing myself I don't need a #1. The price-tag should help make that easier though. Love the family shot.


----------



## mochoa




----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Dan, i really appreciate the tips and insight. I, similar to Lucas, have most definitely been wasting time on dull paper.

I generally get them to this point:








(2 low corners or something similar) fairly quickly but then it seems to take forever to make progress after this point.

Al does it truly matter to you what someone else thinks of your car? Are you buying it for them? If you like it and it performs to your standards, buy it. If not, don't. If you are worried about guys trying to pick you up then stop wearing that KY-sented cologne and quit with the rest-stop visits.

Nice family photos Arlin, congratulations on the acquisitions.

Nice work on those chisels Mos.


----------



## OnlyJustME

For those of you who use the granite slab and sandpaper to sharpen, how do you keep the paper from moving on the slab?
Al, it's ok if guys try to pick you up in that car, just dont go with them no matter how much candy they say they have.

Chris, why did you decide to change sharpening methods?

Y'all know he's only half black right?


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Tony
-
Matt, when I was using sandpaper on mirror tiles, I would run masking tap on the top and bottom of the paper, to hold it in place. I know some use spray adhesive to hold it down.

I changed sharpening methods because I got my grinding wheel dresser this week. I wanted to hollow grind them for a while, but never really had the grinding wheel working well (it wobbled quite a bit). I was experimenting with a few different sharpening methods… For a while I used the honing guide to establish the primary bevel, then hone the secondary bevel, for a few chisels and plane irons I tried the Paul Sellers method of the convex sharpening. Paul Sellers's method worked fine, but I just wanted to try hollow grinding my chisels, I guess. I hadn't really tried it before. I'm not sure I can say there's much else to it than that lol


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not quite sure what I was thinking when I saw this listing, but I felt better after reading the item description… It's a "Stanley #4c Chisel Plane" 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-4c-chisel-plane-rare-/290783364393?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b40a0529


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Al-* You posted a photo of a car and made a joke about it. I made a joke in response. That's all there was to it. I love the car and you can bet I'd drive one if I had the cash. Yes, I thought you were a chiropractor because someone told me you were. Oops. Either way, I was making a few jokes that were clearly misunderstood. Sometimes the things I say are only understood by myself and the voices in my head. As for the number of posts… there is a direct relationship between that number and the level of enjoyment this topic has brought to this forum. You should be proud of that number.

*Dude*- As much as I like being associated with the word stupid (which happens more often that you would think), that was neither my "idea" nor something I have tried. Re-read the post and you'll see.

*Arlin *- I like that ruler almost as I like that Stanley #1. I've never seen one with the brass end like that.


----------



## Bertha

Fair enough, Stumps. You know I love you. Have for a long time. My gaydar is still tipping on that car, though.
.
Calling me (MD,PhD) a chiropractor is like me calling you a novice woodworker (no offense to chiropractors). I lurk your site and I think you should be featured more than the WoodWhisperer (serious). I can't imagine how you manage to be so prolific in the shop, and that's the biggest compliment around. 
.
Arlin, you're an animal.
.
Dude50, that might be my favorite post of yours of all time. Dude don't like no 0bama (no politics), make no mistake about it I bet you were loving that debate (no politics). Being a movie star, noob, having a wife with man hands, smoking Marlboros, and being a ringer at hoops will only get you so far (no politics). I'm just hoping I don't have to give all my money and guns away. Jury's out, I suppose. I really miss Reagan (no politics).


----------



## Bertha

I want to publicly apologize for lashing out at Stumps up there. I'd had a troublesome day and that's not my style. As an adult baby transgender, I should be able to better sense humor. Sorry Stumps.
.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## terryR

Arlin, nice score, and nice family shot! Wow those #1's are tiny! I've sorta decided to STOP buying planes for a short while…gotta get a serious game plan. 

You know…as soon as I saw that LN #51 a few months ago online…I was shocked that ALL you guys don't have one. What's a mere $500!

Al, go for the King Ranch!!! All the twin-turbo diesel torque you'll ever need…and an 8 foot trunk…










Dan, or anyone, know of an online source for info on V&B planes? I've been a-looking, but no luck…
.


----------



## waho6o9

PSA (pressure sensitive adhesive) on a granite slab, water underneath the sand paper,
slowly place the paper down and remove the water and air bubbles as
you guide the paper towards you.

When your done with the paper use a blade and scrap it off.

HTH Onlyjustme


----------



## waho6o9

Scary sharp method using PSA


----------



## StumpyNubs

Al- It Ain't no thang but a chickin' wing…

Before anyone thinks that picture above was of me (since it was chubby and all) I want to make something ABSOLUTELY CLEAR!

I have NEVER, EVER, IN MY ENTIRE 34 YEARS OF LIFE… had a mullet.


----------



## LukieB

*Stumpy*, For the record I thought your "no room to store your mangled body in the trunk" comment was hilarious. Just a little confused about the chiro thing.

*Al*, For the record I found your reply equally hilarious. I think this thread is cooler cause no one gives crap about numbers. Unlike some of those fools over there who were posting each word of their sentences in a different post to try and catch us. Not so cool if you ask me…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Lukie*- The multiple post thing (which was in truth a very small amount of the overall total) was a running joke between a few guys. It was done during the time that there were a couple of threads ripping on this one for being too massive and was all in good fun. I assure you that virtually all of the comments over there are just like the ones here, guys enjoying themselves with little concern for anything going on on the other thread. In fact everyone over there sort of banned talk about that thread compared to this one a while back.

As for the chiropractor thing, I honestly thought he was one. I got bad info. It's similar to the time someone mistook me for Mr. Universe. They also had been the victim of bad info.


----------



## lysdexic

I think dakremer is a chiropractor or is at least in training.


----------



## Bertha

Stumps and Lukie, when you have an appointment with me, it'll be the last doctor you'll ever have to deal with (Forensic Pathologist). I'm CSI, only better looking and wielding ridiculously oversized external genitalia. I'll manipulate your spine, that's for sure; I'm just not sure it'll help. And I'm pretty sure that chick in Bones has a crush on me, so I've got that going for me (Caddyshack reference anyone?).
.
Seriously, though; Stumps and I go way back to the free speech days, now reversed. I think that when he said post count=enjoyment, he's dead on. We like tools and screwing with each other. No difference.
.


----------



## Bertha

I think dakremer is a chiropractor *or is at least in training*
.
That comment is so strong that I can barely stand it.


----------



## 33706

*I liked this thread when it was about Mortising jigs, construction-lumber contests, router fixtures, and re-morphed into a dozen other reincarnations to gather a collective post count….oh, wait, never mind.*


----------



## Bertha

I've admired poopie for a long time now. I think he knows that, though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Do they even allow chiropractors into West Virginia?

The fact that Al is fine with being labeled a transgender adult baby but when perceived as a chiropractor he draws the line of *that* sh1t being uncalled for… tremendous. I don't care who you are, that is good stuff!

Thanks for catalyst Stump. 

I Love this thread.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gung-a, galunga.


----------



## LukieB

*Stumps*, LOL I was aware it was a running joke, I actually followed your thread for awhile(long time lurker) had to see what all the fuss was about when I first joined LJs. I guess my humor is lost in translation too. Nobody else can hear the funny voice I'm saying it with in my head.

P.S. I love you show, always good for some learning and some laughs.


----------



## 33706

Thanks, *Bertha!* You have high marks in my book, too!
*TerryR:* I just got a V&B 703 with the rear tote screw stripped out. Could it be that the legendary drop-forged technology is less durable for a drilled and tapped hole?
*Arlin:* NICE score on those planes. I'm gonna own me a #1 someday….


----------



## Bertha

lololol, Tony. I just advertised one of my sensitivities, didn't I. Speaking of sensitivities, I like only cotton diapers. The synthetic ones either bind on my giant crib, give me a rash, or cramp my ambiguous junk.
.
Every man's got a line, don't they, Tony?  
.
This one's for Tony:
.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks *Lukie*!

*Poops*- While it is true that that other thread has "morphed" several times, it was never about running up anything. It's a bunch of guys who met back when we had the 2X4 contest and have become pretty good friends. We have on old guy fighting cancer who can't do anything except sit in the shop, so he comes to talk with us and always brightens our day. We have a couple guys that are having a tough time in their lives and get a lot of encouragement from the thread, and give it out in return. We have some amazing woodworkers and some putterers and some who are a lot more skilled than they even realize. When one is missing for a while, everybody PM's him to see if he's ok. And everybody is drawn together by their mutual love of sawdust. THAT is what "the other" thread is about.

Just like this one, minus the hand planes.


----------



## 33706

not a problem, Stumpy…you done good. I just (disliked) a hot link in my threads directing everyone to, ahem, another site. Ergo the corrective action. I assume you're okay with that?


----------



## StumpyNubs

You mean am I ok with being on your block list? Fine with it. But I am also a guy who responds well to PMs. If I ever say or do anything that someone thinks is worth blocking me over, just PM me. You may find I am more than willing to stop doing whatever it is I did.

*Well, anyway, it was nice spending some time over here, but I gotta go put on a new blue denim shirt and do something with the wife. I'll drop in again sometime soon. Tootles!*


----------



## Gshepherd

Wow was I ever so wrong, I at least with my Keen scense of judging people had never though of Al being a Chiropractor. Anybody with some brains would have at least notice Al's Sensative Loving Nature and thought more in line with a Dentist or a Proctologist. I guess one never knows…... Don't let the little people bet ya down Al…..


----------



## bhog

Gshepherd I woulda thought a gyno since hes always talking about his humongus(read little) genetalia.LOL Al…. I know that made no sense and Im ok with it.

And now my feelings are hurt because nobody pms me if I am gone a day.

Steff did you see that rapper on tuesdays Tosh?LOL kinda reminded me of somebody.Im not going to say any names but his initials are thedude50….lol.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Saturday afternoon pic: the #271 doin' it's thang…


----------



## lysdexic

There is lighting effort in that pic. Respectable candidate for the calendar.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^That guy always with the transcendent pictures.


----------



## donwilwol

+1 on Scott's the calendar post


----------



## ArlinEastman

A few things here

Smitty- I love that little 271 plane. Does it work very well and what does it do best and do you use it any different then a 71?

Thanks Everyone for the comments on the planes. I have handled the #1 and it seems to small to handle and use.
I like the #2 better and I am really thinking about selling the #1 now. I do not know what it could be used for and it is alittle light for me, however, I will try to use it before I go to sell it and see if I might change my mind.

I will be selling the #602 also because I have 3 #2 I can use and thought it was so much better than the normal #2. Of Course I will replace the knob and blade before I do that to make it a great plane for someone else.

I do not know how you guys feel, however, since we are not to talk about politics and I hate racism I flagged TheDudes post.

Now about AL He is not a Dr in real life he just playes one on a show. lol In real life he is a LAWYER. lol 

Al - I think if you like the car then buy it. Guys and Gals buy and drive anything and a car is not gender specific and I do think it is kind of flashy. Just add some purple thunderbolts on the sides. haha


----------



## Bertha

Lysdexic, it's all in the bead on those vise jaws. Rich people don't even have crown moulding as nice as Smit's vise jaws. Smit's calendar potential knows no boundaries. I have a firefighter calendar, which is nice too.
.
Gshepherd, chiropractors always get bent out of shape and orthopedists always have a bone to pick with you. Good to see you here today. 
.
I've been in the shop all morning working up a Butcher jointer, a hoooooge one. I powerjointed the sole with a 1/16 cut in one pass, dead flat. Brillo'd it with wax/turpentine (more in a second). I took some more pictures that were corrupted, wtf. The iron is tapered and the breaker has a huge boss in it. The breaker is even deeply stamped with a waaaay old Butcher stamp. The wedge is absolutely flawless with vampire teeth. I'm so pumped about this jointer. More later. The scraper sitting in Dan's 4 1/2 is for size comparison. This thing is monstrous.
.








.
Now the wax. I made up a batch with a bunch of shredded HUT dark bar and my local lady's cakes. I think the HUT stuff really shines up quickly. If you're into shiny, try adding some HUT bar into your next batch.
.
I made another wax cake score; got 1/2 dozen. Anyone want some, PM me.


----------



## Bertha

Lydexic, I have a "Smitty" folder. True story.
I apologize for that Bosch Colt in the background. Very ungaloot.


----------



## Mosquito

Hit up a couple antique shops this afternoon… I found a few hand planes, but nothing of note other than a round side bedrock 605 that was $85. Too high. I did, however, end up coming back with a plane-sole-lapping sized piece of granite… One of the antique shops I was in had 2 pieces of granite that looked like the came off of something sitting in the corner. I asked the person about them (no price tags) said they were old mantel surround pieces. I got this one (48"x6") for $15…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mos

Nice pick up on the granite and awesome size also


----------



## Bertha

Finished the iron, thick as all get out!
.








.
Got distracted with some ice cream:
.








.
Victory!!!!! I absolutely love this plane.
.


----------



## Bertha

Roundie bedrock 5 for $85? Go back, man!!!! Is it in good shape? I'd let you make a few bucks on it.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What in the friggin' h*ll is that guy doing with that spoon??? No. Don't answer that…


----------



## OnlyJustME

i need some bleach for my eyes now.


----------



## Gshepherd

The way I look at Dairy Queen is now forever changed…......


----------



## Bertha

That's me, Smit! I'm just having some ice cream. What, you guys don't like ice cream? When I'm rehabbing giant Butcher jointers, I like to take a break, move into something more comfortable, and enjoy some Ben and Jerry's. I only eat Ben and Jerry's because I admire their political stance (no politics). Lol.
.


----------



## chrisstef

Wow finally catching up after a 2 day hiatus …. This thread is truly the asylum of LJ's.

Al - the porshe. Id call you a yuppie and I live in CT. If i didn't "know" you that is.

Hog - im in a television black hole lately. Ive got 3 SOA episodes on dvr and at least a dozen tosh sodes. You are talkin bouut Jipper are ya?

Arlin - amazing haul.

Rabbet plane - awesome. Grease box - stef need one. Ice cream - turkey hill chocolate peanut butter. Not with that dude. Smitty - seriously … Calender, i got a friend that might do it. Butchers - need shavings. Dude - whoasville. 
EyeFi - need that.


----------



## Bertha

Stef, I know a guy that makes greaseboxes. You know him and you need one. Mine's sitting on top of a Stanley level on my desk, so everyone can soak it in. I was meeting with an ADA and he didn't hear a word I said; playing with the greasebox. I'm getting the car, screw it. It's not like I can't sell it after all that gay sex I'll reap. 
.
I missed the SOA post but I know IRL 1/2 sack went on a bath salts rage and killed an old woman. Pretty far from cool. I think I'm caught up on SOA and Breaking Bad. I need to move on to something else. I like to "purchase" entire seasons in bulk, then binge watch them. Open to any and all suggestions. 
.
M249 - need that.


----------



## Mosquito

*The way I look at Dairy Queen is now forever changed……...*

Dang it! I just finished a blizzard…
-

Nice work on the woodie iron Al. I spent about an hour working on a Sandusky iron today. And the back STILL isn't flat…


----------



## chrisstef

I like to roll on the full season crack sessions myself. I also like gummy bears .. A lot. Maybe ill hog out a chunk of firewood for grease box. Ive admired them since Mafe blogged it about 2 years ago. Buy it. It wont boost your badass points but youll get there a lot quicker.

2 penguins sitting in a bathtub. One penguin says to the other "pass me the soap". The other penguin says " what do i look like? A typewriter?"


----------



## bhog

Al is that beauty yours? If so you should bring that by so I can dump a hundred or so projectiles through that…. After typing that I realized that it could be taken REALLY wrong-but left it as originally typed because either way it will get a rouse.For the record meant the weapon…..lol….

I do season slams too.Bout to start breaking bad.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fine work on the jointer Al… some people like ice cream. Wormy chestnut is looking idle.


----------



## JayT

Dang Al, some of your posted pics can cause nightmares! Nice job on the Butcher, however. That'll get you a little leeway. Oh and the Porsche doesn't say gay as much as "chiropractor having a mid-life crisis". That'll probably be the only thing that would stop you from buying it. Seriously, it's a Porsche, if you want one, get it. What real guy hasn't wanted a Porsche at some time.

Smitty, I'm in on the calendar. I made one through zazzle.com a couple years ago and the process was really easy. Your shop pics are a great combination of real shop work and "I wish I could do that" inspirational. You have a good eye for photo composition.

Back on topic. I got a little shop time in today and finished up a Sargent 418 that was started quite a while back

Before. Check out the wonderful square head bolt (with nut on the back of the frog) that was holding the lever cap.










After. The body was stripped, sandblasted and repainted with Rustoleum Hammered Black-everything else got an Evaporust bath before being wire brushed. Knob and tote were sanded to bare wood and finished with BLO.










Also been working on sharpening. Not quite up to Dan's standards, but getting there.


----------



## Bertha

Dude50, you need to stop this nonsense now. You should be disgusted with yourself for that posting above, directed at a fellow serviceman. Ashamed. 
.
You said: *I am sorry to air this in here*
.
So don't.
.
That's the last we'll speak of this, agreed?
.
Are we seriously considering a Smitty calendar? Is that an actual reality? If so, I'm soooooo in. I'll front the setup fees as long as I'm not the only one ordering one And Lysdexic, I ordered that brass stock.
.
.


----------



## Bertha

Lydexic, this? 3/4 sounded about right, no?
$30 with shipping, so you'll owe me a back rub.
.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#brass-alloy-rods/=jlzee4


----------



## Mosquito

*Are we seriously considering a Smitty calendar? Is that an actual reality? If so, I'm soooooo in. I'll front the setup fees as long as I'm not the only one ordering one And Lysdexic, I ordered that brass stock.*

Al, I would probably get one if the cost wasn't crazy. I'm willing to bet there's websites that will let you upload pictures and then print the calender for you. Maybe we could find who's interested, and have everyone submit a picture… would only need 12 people… or 6, or 4, or 3, or 2, or just Smitty lol


----------



## Bertha

^That is a fantastic plan, Mos. I know that Snapfish makes calendars b/c my Mom sends me a dog one every year. They're pretty nice and very cheap, like $20 for only one including setup. If anyone wants to go through the trouble (lol) of finding the best pictures, they get 2 calendars on me. I think at least 11 months will be Smitty, though. I don't know though, Mauricio and Scott have some bench pictures.
.
I think a calendar would be epic. We could set it up like those online t-shirt jobs. If you want one, just get it on your own. 
.
My current calendar was given to me by my financial advisor. Every time I look at it, I get nauseous by default. 
.
Tell me what I must do, my brethren.


----------



## lysdexic

Alrighty Al. I go half on the brass stock. That's all I need is another new project and a new set of skills to learn. Perfect.

I'm also,game for the Smitty calendar. I understand they will cut you a deal on the 2011 model.


----------



## Bertha

No halfsies necessary. If you want 3/4", tell me the length and I'll give it to you the hard way (usps flat rate box). How does 10 inches sound; because I'll only need 2 inches (novice). You want I should give it to you in 2 inch bursts? Because I'll be ganging them up anyway. This is too easy. I'll play catcher. When I get the rod, I'll give you seconds. They may be a bit sloppy, though, rough on both ends and all. You know how to polish a rod, though.
.
Anyone else want in on a segment, PM me. Wax too.


----------



## JayT

Al, I would probably get one if the cost wasn't crazy. I'm willing to bet there's websites that will let you upload pictures and then print the calender for you.

I think a calendar would be epic. We could set it up like those online t-shirt jobs. If you want one, just get it on your own.

zazzle will let you do both of those. I'm sure there are other websites that have similar progams, as well, but that is the one I have used. You can either order a certain number and that is it, or you can order and then also post the item for sale on their website and they pay you every time someone buys the item you designed. Since they print the product as it is ordered, there is no minimum quantity for a production run. The calendars are good quality and come printed on heavy photo paper. Totally worth the cost, IMHO.

Smitty, the ball is now in your court. Your adoring fans want a calendar and are willing to pay for it.


----------



## JayT

I'll try this again. Posted once and it disappeared into cyberspace, maybe it will reappear as a double post later.

edit: It did.


----------



## Bertha

In before JayT's doublepost
.

Zazzle it is. Let's get the pics together and make it happen. If there's not a sepia Smit in there, I boycott. 
.
Considering Smit's tools, for the front?
.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm in, I'll check out zazzle.


----------



## thedude50

check vista print they are cheep and fast I dont know if they do calendars or not


----------



## Mosquito

Oh man, I almost missed it, Nice work on the Sargent Jay! Mmmm…. shavings


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How about a Goodell-Pratt doing some dado cuts?


----------



## Brit

Love me some B&Js Al.










*Ice cream but nobody listens.*


----------



## stonedlion

Speaking of calendars - I create a family calendar for Christmas every year made up of my extended family's photos that they have taken during the year. Staples prints photo calendars for about $12 each.


----------



## chrisstef

Count me in on the calendar.

Al - ya think the brass will tarnish from the usage?

Im up early french pressin some mexican bean coffee sneakin down to the shop before the rest of the house is up. Love me some sunday.


----------



## Sylvain

Smitty's picture are really excellent, with a fine artistic touch.

2012 calender :
http://woodworkingbyhand2.blogspot.be/2011/12/thematic-shop-calendar.html
still a little more than 2 month to go.

(Link to Giuliano's site once found in a Derek Cohen post).

If you make a downloadable version …
Paper standard in North America is not ISO. Although printer setting have generally a "fit to the paper" setting and it should not be an issue.
If you plan to put week numbers on the calendar you should be aware that the system in US is also not ISO. If you use a software like excel for instance, you have to choose the setting which suits you.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_week_date


----------



## Brit

Just fell over this. Thought you guys would appreciate it.


----------



## bandit571

There is a way to take out a "Boxster" from, say 30k….

Look up a M110B SP 8" HOW.

Runs on a Detroit Diesel. Might need some help to load though.. The "ProJo" weighs in at about 254 pounds, more or less. One can hit a oil drum at 25, 000 yards.

block plane Parade…









Parking lot is Black Cherry ( old floor joist) and the parking curbs are white oak ( old rafter) Maybe time to thin the herd a bit???


----------



## Bertha

lolol, Andy. I'm shopping for a new box right now. I think if I get an expensive one, I might not smash it.
.
*Im up early french pressin some mexican bean coffee sneakin down to the shop before the rest of the house is up. Love me some sunday.*
.
Bodum, baby. I used to be a raging coffee drinker. Raged to some peptic ulcers and backed off. I still enjoy a random cup. For anyone that likes coffee and hasn't used a grinder and French press, good God, man. You HAVE to do this. Think of it as a tool. I recommend for under $100:
.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-Chambord-Thermal-Locking-34-Ounce/dp/B002V8UR1G/ref=sr_1_16?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1349612932&sr=1-16&keywords=french+press
.
34 ounces, Stef. Come at me bro.
.


----------



## Bertha

Bandit, I'm going UniMog when my Chevy dies.


----------



## donwilwol

I was suppose to work this weekend. Big email cut over. The miration team needs a kick in the butt, long story that has nothing to do with woodworking or Sundays. So with the change of plans the wife and I did some rusting. (rusting can be a verb right?)

Got a nice #6 that needs new wood and a couple #4's. I may go back this morning for a #12. Its maeked $40 but needs a blade.

Andy, I like the fact someone found a good use for an ipad.

Smiity, Goodell-Pratt doing some dado cuts will work.


----------



## Brit

I couldn't agree more about the coffee Al because…


----------



## bandit571

Nah, go for the SUS-V. Has a Ball joint between the front and rear halves, will go anywhere, even West (By God) Virginia.

Had a few rides in a ACAV M113, long time ago, until I got one shot out from under me. Ma Duece, in a Gun TUB! Got love that "heavy Metal"

Be very careful when walking in my front door, without knocking. .45 cal Navy Colt does talk to strangers, but they don't seem to want to talk back….


----------



## Bertha

Smit, that one's in. I'll start the folder if we all agree that the images can be used for non-capitalistic purposes.


----------



## Bertha

Repost your favorite images. I hate "put it to a vote" on the interwebz but we'll put it to a vote. I'm worried we might have to split each month into 20 thumbnails
.
God, I love you, Bandit. I'll check out your recommendation. I've got a 5" Navy Colt myself but I don't feel like I deserve it, so it stays in the safe. I'm more of a 00 buck at the door, but each man has his own way
.
Andy, sooooo true. I just say large house blend and nod when they pull out the longest one; not the shorty (me versus Lysdexic).


----------



## chrisstef

34 oz of french pressed Joe is ungodly. Im good for 10 oz (not inches) after that the shakes set in. Now i see why you had to abandon coffee and can certainly see why you would be naked in the airport. The month of May should be titled "Desnudo en el aeropuerto" in the calender. Al's got it on lock.

Man word on no profiteering. I also refuse to speak in starbucks. Gimme a medium dark roast you coffee slingin, all black wearin, emo guy with large piercings.

Baby's up. Chisels sharpened. Victory.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm good with takin' pics! Non-commercial use only, yadda yadda, etc, etc.

EDIT: Hit send too fast. Anybody: let me know if you need me to do anything to support our calendar drive!


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, 
The composition in the above pic is one of your best. It is a good example of rhythm. Alternating parallel fields of different textured grays. Even though it is a still shot it possesses a quality of motion. It is hard for me to describe the nuances of art but I just drive a pick-up truck.

Al, in contrast, who drives a Porsche and who is well connected with the artsy folks of west virginia, talks about art by the way it makes him feel and how stirs his crumpled sensitive psyche. You know bull ******************** like that.


----------



## bandit571

Been trying to find a match for a blaock plane the Craftsman sold awhile back. Dead ringer for a Stanley #220, except it is this weird "green" colour….









Maybe a 50s-60s "Aqua" flavour, or maybe a "Teal"


> ?? nah, who would want to paint a plane TEAL


?

Locking lever is a chrome thing, with a rusty rivet ( loose too) and the depth setter is also a chromed shiny thing. Iron is thick, and sharp. Trying to take the little guy apart, and got a cut…

Lever cap(????) looks like it was also that greenish tinge. Going out to menards later today ( wiring project) and will take the painted thing along. Teal Plane, imagine that one?

So, I guess that Al is supposed to be hung like a Hamster????


----------



## Bertha

*So, I guess that Al is supposed to be hung like a Hamster????*
.
Yes, but a special hamster.
.








.
*crumpled sensitive psych*
.
That's signature worthy. There's no art in WV, lessin you callin thissa art and sheet.
.








.
http://www.fiveboroball.com/home/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/***********************************.jpg


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

<grinning>


----------



## terryR

Hey, I think I know that guy with blue eyes….
.


----------



## Bertha

Yes, Terry, you do


----------



## chrisstef

Ehhhemmm. Thats a capibarra.


----------



## Mosquito

If I'm only allowed one…









If not…









My problem is that most planing pictures are on the workmate… not exactly something I'm proud of lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, your woodie is quite handsome. 
.
Wait, that doesn't sound right…


----------



## LukieB

I am most definitely in on buying a calender…

*Mos* Don't be ashamed of the work-mate, I think it's Bad ass what you're able to do in that apartment of yours!


----------



## chrisstef

+1 Lukie. Mos is haadcooore. (N'ingland accent)


----------



## donwilwol

went back for the #12 and found a type 1 Millers Falls @9 and a Sargent knuckle. All which I needed like a hole in the the head.

Mos, I'm with Smitty.

Note the edits for the unhelpful spell checker


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, be proud you can work under less than ideal circumstances. Its just increases your talent perception.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure about the planes I have being Calender Girl ready, maybe these would do??









Just hanging around the house.









maybe build another one of these, this time as a tool box??









Might have to block this one…


----------



## racerglen

And away we go..again ! A nice heavy weight #5 -c type plane, heavier than my Stanleys..



























Unbelievable..
It'd been sitting quietly, waiting it's turn..
and when it rocked on the bench I thought it had to be the bench, nope
onto the granite and oye !
it's a diagonal outa wack too, right front to left rear (quiet Al..)
Gotta think about this…


----------



## donwilwol

Take it to the belt sander Glen!


----------



## ksSlim

Has anyone attempted to normalize a twisted casting?
Works on some forged iron.


----------



## chrisstef

My submission for calender voting.


----------



## Bertha

Stef, what gives with that wood! Ambrosia? Strong 80/81, my favorite.


----------



## Bertha

See Derek's post in the chisel thread. OMG.


----------



## Brit

Here are some of my favourites from my archives. Any resolution you like.





[IMG alt="12" Disston No.5 Backsaw"]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8035/8062918619_a5e1844371_z.jpg[/IMG]



Loads more where they came from.


----------



## thedude50

with so many cool photos we should make the calender have 52 pages so we flip each week instead of each month.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Exhibits A, B, C & D.

Lest you forgot why Andy is venerated.


----------



## WhoMe

Andy, on that pic with the 4 braces, are the left two "High Torque" models??

Agree with Dude, I'm sure there could be enough pics for a weekly calendar.


----------



## Bertha

Tony+1. I vote C or D. They are exceptionally high quality images, too. 10+MP Andy?


----------



## mochoa

I'm in for a calendar!


----------



## thedude50

busy in here for a weekend it is normally slow on a weekend. How many of you have Monday off ?


----------



## chrisstef

Yessir. Ambrosia maple. Little bit of curl unseen. #80 indeed.

I like andy #4

At this rate its gonna be a 3 year calendar.


----------



## Brit

*WhoMe* - The four braces have (from left to right) a 12" sweep, 10" sweep, 8" sweep and 6" sweep. The sweep refers to the diameter of the circle that the sweep handle moves through during one rotation. The bigger the sweep, the higher the torque you can apply and the less tired you get boring a lot of holes. However, they also cut slower because your hand is having to travel further to get back to the starting point. For that reason, a 6" sweep can't be beat for driving large screws and bolts.

*Al *- What the hell does 10+MP mean?


----------



## racerglen

Don, I'm snarling my way through the belt sander phase now..
Just KILLED a belt..Al would be proud..it was a black belt..naw..old Klingspore..
I'm down to about a thou deviation..(damn it Al….)


----------



## Gshepherd

MP I will go out on a limb here, Mexa-Pixels do I win the boobie prize?


> ?


???


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Glen, so what your saying you've already spent more in belts than the plane is worth. I wish I could laugh and say I've never been there.


----------



## chrisstef

!







!

Gshepard - claim your prize.


----------



## terryR

MP=mega pixel
mega= 2 raised to the 10th power
or 1028pixels
...
edit
ooops
mega= 2^20=1048576 pixel…large photo!


----------



## Brit

Thanks Gshepherd, of course it is. In that case Al, the answer is yes I think. I just use the wife's point and shoot.
The original image size is 3072×2304 pixels.


----------



## Brit

That's impressive knowledge Terry.


----------



## Brit

Please will everyone post something, ANYTHING, just so we can loose the man with titties. I'm starting to feel sick now.


----------



## Gshepherd

Ya know if they were shaved they wouldn't be half bad…...


----------



## chrisstef

I couldnt be happier to be the proprietor of that photo Brit. Boobie prize. The door was way too open for me not to take complete advantage.


----------



## racerglen

Don..yup..but it was an OLD belt, it'd done a few ^#^37# pos before this one..
Oh look, from a used DEAD 60 grit to a used, mmmm, 120…MORE POWER !!!
HehEhe…Tim, quiet..Wilson will be over the fence…

I think I need a nap..
Future daughter in law's BD yesterday, she n' my youngest are doing thanksgiving CANADIAN today for THIRTY people..in his garage, not that much room in the new house, my BD next Sat, would have been my Dads the Sat after, and my 40th wed anniv on the 27th..

MORE BEER !!!!!


----------



## racerglen

Nice to "see" you again Andy..missed y'all..

Post Oly lag ?
M'missus and her 90 year old mom are just back from eastern Euro and a week in London..
I'm SO HAPPY !
Got a bag of Guinness crisps !!
(gran brought lots of spare batteries for her hearing aids..just not the hearing aids… ;-(

;_)


----------



## Brit

Thanks Glen. I'm working very long hours each week at the moment in London and staying in hotels all week so not much time for woodworking, let alone blogging. It was a shame I never got to write the last few posts on my sawtalk blog series. I will return to it and finish it as soon as time permits. When I started working at the client site (a global bank), the three project workstreams that I was sent in to turn around were all in the red and the client wasn't happy. I worked my butt off to turn them amber then green so we were hitting our delivery dates again. I kept my foot on the accelerator and now they have turned red again. This time though, WE are waiting on the CLIENT. Tomorrow I get to stand up and tell THEM to pull THEIR finger out. Nice!


----------



## bhog

Im in on a calendar,not sure I have anything worthy though.Steff that pic with the 80 almost caused movement.Definate audible exhale-you should be proud.

For Scott, my daughter found this on our way to the shop,not sure where it washed up from but its OLD.










Played with my low knob(Oh ya it dangles) a little.Before you judge the shavings thats bigleaf,and cleaning up saw marks.










shepard if they were shaved Al would be latched on em,pretty sure hampsters breastfeed lol .


----------



## Bertha

The awesomeness is really strong today.
.
3072×2304 pixels, yeah Andy, that's what I thought. I downloaded them into my calendar folder and they were extraordinarily crisp.
.
I've got enough problems without saws. One of you guys that's over there daily, post some of the finest pictures here. Same with the bench thread. 
.
Andy, you don't like manboobs? That must be an English thing Major props to Stef for that pic. You're my little bear cub. Do not Google that. 
.


----------



## Bertha

For Lysdexic,


----------



## Brit

OK, here's my last ditch attempt to get your minds off of man handles. Have you seen this pst by Norman? Check it out.


----------



## Mosquito

I just came here after looking at that Andy… it's definitely awesome.
-

I went to a couple more antique shops today… didn't get anything this time, BUT I did get to see and hold a #1! I was just browsing through some of the cases when I saw it. I found the guy I was talking to earlier and had to give it a look. I was looking at it and he says "Holy Cow, is that the right price?!" It was listed for $950. It had pitting on the blade, and sole, a broken wedge shaped piece out of the base of the knob. It had a Stanley Rule in an arch and then & Tool Co under/in the arch. I told him "It would probably bring that on a normal day." He was surprised by that, and was then asking me all kinds of questions. It was fun, I guess. I imagine it may be a long time before I ever get to hold one of those again.


----------



## donwilwol

ok that's a little disturbing. Hope its a few minutes before dinner is ready!!

for the week end


----------



## Bertha

Andy, Norm's till is so retarded that it can count to potato. It's one of the most obscene things I've seen in a long while. Absolutely mind numbing. I turn green just looking at the thumbnail. I see a Spruce mallet in there.


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Hello Chaps* I'm back- from my holiday in Turkey. A beautiful country, lovely people and great food 

I've tried to catch up as best I can?- In brief:

*Mos*- That Cat was incredible. I'm sure I would have 'Cacked my pants' if I'd seen that in my garden!

*JayT*- That Buck Rogers plane is so ugly it's Gorgeous- for def!

*Arlin*- Don't sell the #1- polish it up man, - place it on top of the TV- so when there is ********************e on, you have something good to look at. Simples

*Calendar*-Hell Yeah…........................
*Chris *& *Mos *pics -for sure

*Andy*- That open handle- brass backed- Leap Frog S&J brought a tear to my eye (You lucky Swine)

*Al*- The *Porche*- ask yourself, 'Is it a Hairdressers car?'... But would a Hairdresser know how to drive it? lol. wtf buy it anyhow. *Al*- Good news is that all the swimming I did on holiday has done my dodgey back the world of good. So I can cancel that Chiropractor session I was booked in for. Anyhow I don't think I would have made it up the driveway in one piece?? ;-)

Ebay gods have been good to Johnny- when I got back, this was waiting for me:-










a *WODEN *#4 -in its' original box and decal on the handle;










Woden are really well made and look just like *RECORDs*. Record bought them out in the 60's (end of lesson









*Note to self;- No more #4 planes -*

Cheers
John.


----------



## thedude50

WHEN THE WOLRD ENDS the guy with the most no4s wins


----------



## thedude50

there is a damn Mouse in my shop


----------



## Bertha

I love me some JohnnyBlot. I guess I'm officially a chiropractor now. Do they have a test for that? I should probably pass it first. We'll call it an inside joke, like a secret handshake. 
.
Johnny, I'm glad you enjoyed yourself. I have a colleague from Turkey and his photographs are phenomenal. I've never been but plan to. How's their extradition?


----------



## Bertha

*WHEN THE WORD ENDS the guy with the most no4s wins*
.
I tend to agree, Dude. I'm putting my money in ammo, gas, and water; just to be safe
.
I still don't have one of these and I've been talking about them for years. Am I scared? Does anyone have a Warthog or another shortie para?
.


----------



## thedude50

no al i HAVE A KATE and a couple ar15s a ak47 and a few shotguns croud control type and a few hand guns i have a place to go and a cave to keep the family safe we have loads of emergency dried food there are large water tanks and a couple of wells at the ranch one is solar so if the grid is down i still get h20I am not pARANOID JUST CAUTIOUS


----------



## Johnnyblot

Just wanted to say that I had my first *Turkish Shave* whilst on holiday! It was the smoothest most comfortable shave I have ever had, and we are talking '*Scary Sharp!*'
I'm now a big fan of '*Straight Razors*'. Some incredible workmanship and honing goes into these new & vintage razors 

Here a link to the *Straight Razor Place* forum

Do any of you guys use a Straight 'cut throat' Razor???
I bet *Bandit *just uses a rusty block plane blade? lol 


This is the one I want-
http://www.dovorazors.com/_wp_generated/wpdfe19e33_05.jpg
http://www.dovorazors.com/_wp_generated/wp38cc35ed_05.jpg

Cheers
John


----------



## bhog

I have a couple KA-BAR's and thats about it.I used to have alot of toys-sold em.


----------



## thedude50

Johnny I have a few straight razors I dont like the shave as well as my 5 blade cartridge but I do know how to shave with one with out cutting my own throat and i keep one in the survival kit because your not going to have access to cartridge razors should the end be near and i like to keep my face fairly well shaven. The first time i used a straight razor i cut my self pretty bad it bled for hours and I am on coumadin so i bleed like a stuck pig. and yea Al I horde meds too I know If the end comes I am in some trouble and will have to work on my health but the family will survive. as we hold the high ground and can last for a long time up there at the ranch


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Dude*- I hear ya! I'm just learning- I've nicked myself a few times and I just can't shave my chin yet? I had a practice today on my wifes legs [bless her]. It was all going well till I sliced her quite badly :-( I had to put a plaster on it. She'll not be letting me near her again with a razor-------my bad.. I'll go to hell for that one.


----------



## chrisstef

My barber will still hook it up with a hot towel, warm lather, straight razor shave. Every once in a while i let him go to work if i have the time. I tell ya theres nothing like it. A younger italian guy and his brother rockin it old school. Espresso machine on the counter. Straight razors, d&f jokes galore, and sportcenter on flat screens in front of every chair. Its a 40 minute drive and its the only place ill get my haircut.

Don - is that a witherby firmer chisel there? I heart that #12 as well.

Al - whats up, no tennessee pusher? Its about all i know about OCMS but really dig that tune.


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Chris*- Old School- does it for me…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Quite a few years ago my pop tried a straight razor shave and now that's all he'll do. Some day i might go that route since he always pics up razors at flea markets and i'll probably inherit quite a few.


----------



## chrisstef

same here johnnyblot … just finished up a sunday night coffee session with the fam. Black espresso coffee in demitasse cups with the "sugar" (as my grandfather used to call it), Sambuca. Talkin construction, how things used to be in the city, drinkin black coffee, eatin pastry, passing the baby around the table. Love baby, nothin but love.


----------



## WhoMe

Oh, YUCK!! that is the biggest set of man-boobs I have ever seen. My brain is now scarred. 
BUT, it is funny.

Thanks Andy for the explanation. I learned something new today about braces.


----------



## JayT

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!! The man boobs scared me back into the shop.

In retaliation, I am trying to make Al jealous.

Before










After




























Bedrock type 4 606C. Body was shocked, stripped, sandblasted and then japanned. Yes, japanned, not painted. Everything else steel and iron got an Evaporust bath. The frog was japanned and flattened, while the other parts got wire brushed and polished, as needed. Knob was stripped and finished with BLO, while the tote just got a wax job applied with steel wool. Finally the sole and sides were flattened to 240grit.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Jay. Great work.


----------



## ShaneA

Quality Jay, quality. She is a beauty.


----------



## chrisstef

yessir Jay, back on topic with a fine specimen. Jappaning looks sweet. Brand spankin new, fresh outta da box.


----------



## LukieB

Jay, that thing looks awesome! What did you use for the japanning?


----------



## donwilwol

that is sweet Jay!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Johnny

I really love the #4 wooden and the Records alot. Great plane there, do you have any more Woodens?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jay

O How I love that Bedrock. Awesome job on the rehab buddy. I love that style of bedrocks and the round bodies the most


----------



## thedude50

looks good did you get the Japan from Liberty ? thats where I get mine did you bake it in the oven like I do


----------



## ksSlim

Nice job on the bedrock!


----------



## JayT

Thanks for the compliments. I started a blog about my journey through the japanning process. Hopefully it will be informative and helpful to some others. If you have other questions as I go through the series, feel free to ask on those threads.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jay

Thanks for the link in the blog


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Ditto!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice JayT and thanks.


----------



## LukieB

While searching for rust/antiques on my way home from my road trip to Iowa, I came across a place in Walnut, Iowa called Blum Tools. It looked really intriguing but it was Sunday and the place was closed, so I was really bummed out. I'm even more bummed out now that I checked out his website tonight. Check it out, some pretty sexy looking custom planes.

http://www.blumtool.com/pages/benchplanes.html


----------



## LukieB

*Mos*, Saw this guy and thought of you, bit pricey but looks like an upgrade from the workmate. : )

http://www.blumtool.com/pages/benchhorse.html#accessories


----------



## Mosquito

Oh man, check out those portable benches! lol

Nice Find Lucas, too bad they weren't open, but were you traveling alone? That place looks like it could be the sort of place I'd spend hours…


----------



## Mosquito

Ha, Lucas, looks like you snuck in while I was typing/texting to the girlie lol

I must admit, it is a little tempting… if I had the spare cash…


----------



## Bertha

Roundie rock, JayT. Awesome.


----------



## waho6o9

Awesome work on the bedrock JayT!


----------



## terryR

Jay, thanks for sharing your blog, for sharing your 'rock photos, AND for getting the man boobs off the page!

.


----------



## stonedlion

Johnny - a straight razor shave is where it's at! I have a barber local to me who offers strait razor shaves and I try to get in there to get one from her at least once a month.


----------



## CL810

Picked up a Bedrock 608 from a Craigslist post. Cleaned it up. Replaced blade and chipbreaker with a Veritas set. New tote and knob and some fresh paint.

After:









Before (after initial cleanup!):


----------



## chrisstef

the SS Bedrock .. i love it.


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Richard*- That sounds like a good plan  I did pop into a local 'Old Man's' Barbers to chat to the guys. They were very helpful and told me to come back if I had any questions or needed any tips, which was nice of them! Other people have simply told me not to try it myself….... What's the worst that could happen?? 

*CL*-You guys are SOooo lucky you can pick up Bedrocks so easily & cheaply. We have to pay through the nose here in the UK. Lovely user you have there- well done that man!

Cheers
John


----------



## LukieB

CL, The 608 looks great, should serve you well.


----------



## Bertha

OK, as promised. Let's get this thing started. Those interested, PM me. This should be in the $1000'ish range with irons. Rich, but I'm sure here has been planning a left nut for one. 
.
Miller's w/ all irons.
.


----------



## chrisstef

feeding frenzy time …


----------



## AnthonyReed

This is gonna be fun….


----------



## lysdexic

If you are into feeding frenzies. I'm not.


----------



## Bertha

Look through these really hard and discuss.
.




































That's all for today, but I can do this all month.


----------



## Bertha

I am NOT brokering these tools, just trying to put lovers of tools in touch with a seller that'd rather go LJ than Ebay. I am simply a conduit and will NEVER accept ANY compensation. Not a penny. My word.
.
Crap, one or two more but this one may be mine. Full set Bartons.
.









45/50/55 irons, boxed. Tons of them
.


----------



## Bertha

*If you are into feeding frenzies. I'm not.*
.
I'm not sure how to interpret that comment (serious). I'll post a few here and there, just to see if anyone's interested.


----------



## donwilwol

No type study, but its how I found it. 3 patents, large brass iron adjuster, low knob, SW iron. That makes it a 11, 12,15 or something like that. But it works well and its for sale. New tote, new paint, sharpened etc.


----------



## chrisstef

Maybe go to a #4 nipple on lysdexic's bottle Al.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was referring to the fun of looking at/viewing tool porn, not a frenzy.

Another beauty Don.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd love the Miller's, but I'm not even gonna bother to PM. Unless I find one aty a yard sale for $25, I'll probably never own one.

I see some without any knobs or totes. Those I may be able to afford.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is that an entire box of carpenter rules?


----------



## Bertha

I don't know WHAT'S all there, Tony. If you see something you like, let me know.


----------



## donwilwol

If you see something you like, let me know

*The only thing I see I don't like is that wooden miter box!!*


----------



## AnthonyReed

10-4 Al. I was just marveling at the abundance really.


----------



## Bertha

Anthony, described as a "full box". He's going to get some more pics together. 
Don, did you see the other boxes in your saw thread?
.
Don, that's a nice five.


----------



## terryR

Al…
...can I come over…and…just touch some of that porn?
.


----------



## Bertha

Lol, Terry, you could BUT IT'S NOT MINE! I'd kill for that collection.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I'd love to just see it in person as the whole collection before it gets parted out everywhere.


----------



## Bertha

^so would I, Matt. We're just not close geographically. I don't trust myself in situations like that anyway.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I would even pay admission fees. lol i could trust myself since i wouldnt have any money with me (i simply don't have any right now) although there might be some rust inducing drool happening.


----------



## Bertha

I made a sweet purchase (will post when complete). I've got my own eyes on moulders and 45/50 irons. I've got massive landscaping bills right now (I know that sounds weak) and I've bought a lot of guns lately. I know what you mean.


----------



## mochoa

I'm digging the Old Crow Medicine Show bluegrass. Love bluegrass. Thanks for posting that Al.

-1 on Mantitties.

Andy, Normans cabinet it amazing! Favorite'ed! Holly shiit that's nice.

Talcum poder clogs up cuts pretty good. Helps stop the bleeding.

Cuban coffee for me, like expresso but stronger. I make it on my old school itallian stove top percolator.

I'm interested in the straight razors, I like that they are not disposable, and since we all are pretty good at sharpening, sounds like a good fit. I'll need to learn more.

Wow Al, hell of a collection there. How much for that DT saw?


----------



## bhog

Holy crap I almost blew mud-just a long hot one.Me likey the preston spoke….How much?


----------



## thedude50

al i am interested in the brace do you have an asking price i am talking the wood one


----------



## Bertha

How much for that DT saw?
.
I'll ask.
.
I didn't see a Preston spoke! Where is it? I already bought the Clifton if that's what you're seeing.


----------



## ShaneA

Are there full or fullish sets of vintage chisels? Looks like some Everlasts peeking at me…


----------



## bhog

In 5th pic of post 12378 across from black handled dt saw right of a 51 it looks like a preston but maybe im tweaking.


----------



## Mosquito

Brandon, I think you mean post #20934, pic 4?

12,378 is Al's post count, not the threads post count


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ You are tweaking….. there are only 4 pictures in post 12378 

edit: er… post #20934


----------



## Bertha

Feel it out, boys. I haven't had a chance to scrutinize them but there are hundreds more. I don't want to flood the thread. Just getting a feel. Lots of interest (me) in anything Preston and some plough irons.


----------



## thedude50

Al how about a price on that wooden brace ??


----------



## bhog

LOL Thanks guys,I kept having to scroll up and down,and I was all excited and thats all the excuses I can think of…...So only 3 demerit points.

Wait I thought of a couple more.Cooking dinner,forced to listen to spongebob,and working on an estimate all at once.

Oh and was that a clifton or preston?


----------



## LukieB

*Al*,I am looking for a #6 And #7 Smooth bottom type 15s. I am also interested in any other hand tools that bear the sweetheart logo, even more interested if they're still rocking a decal. I already have an extensive collection, but always adding if the price is right. Don't have a scraper plane yet, been looking at those a lot lately…12, 12-1/4, 12-1/2, 112??

*Don*, You mentioned awhile back that you thought you might have either a 6 or 7 type 15, but couldn't look cause you were on the road, just thought I'd inquire again.


----------



## donwilwol

Luke, I do have a type 15 #7. And, I just picked up a (I think) type 15 #4 with the orange frog.


----------



## donwilwol

Oh, and look back on the weekend finds. I've got a nice #12 to.


----------



## chrisstef

Don - whats your take on the #80 vs #12. Performance, feel, chatter tendencies etc…

Obviously anyone and everyone jump in ans speak up. Ive had mixed results with the #80 some days it chattered on me some days angel hair shavings. Im not terrible happy with my sharpening of it either. No #12 to speak of.


----------



## donwilwol

I haven't even tried the 12 yet, but its seems like it would be a lot better than the 80. Its heavier (a lot heavier) and you can adjust the angle of the blade. I bought the 112 because I wasn't impressed with the 80.


----------



## chrisstef

Im leaning that way myself on the 80. Thanks for your input. Any other #12 users out there?


----------



## Mosquito

Did it again…


----------



## chrisstef

Thats lookin tight. Your workmate deserves some pro mods. Like a QSWO top. That things seen more work than the girls of Heidi Fleiss (?).


----------



## LukieB

*Don*
So…. question is, are they for sale and what's it gonna cost me? I'm definitely interested in the #7 type 15, the 12 looks nice too, is it a sweetheart? At this point the sickness has taken over and I can't bring myself to buy anything for my collection that doesn't match. I know I'm crazy… I just don't care

Shoot me a PM with what you're thinkin' price wise.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Chris. I made another video of this one too. Turned out better than the first one. I switched it to auto focus once, so it doesn't try to refocus and what not. Someday I'll have to get either a camera that takes better video, or an actual video camera…


----------



## chrisstef

Ill check that out Mos.

New icon … "Shop Security"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Mos.  Your 45 definitely earns its keep.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Tony. I wouldn't say it's the most used, but it's definitely well used 
-


----------



## LukieB

*Stef*,
I like the new avatar, how old and big is babystef now? My little guy is 2-1/2 months and weighs 15 pounds. 96th percentile baby! Everyone who asks how old he is responds with "Good God" or "Holy Crap" I'm not sure if I should be proud or ashamed, LOL


----------



## donwilwol

Be proud Luke, you'll have plenty of time for the other.

I love to see the 45 in action.


----------



## chrisstef

Lukie - hes 6 weeks today. Our scale roughly clocked him at 12 lbs ish. Kids got an italian appetite and a pollack head. Hopefully theyll be growin up sawdust covered together!


----------



## LukieB

*Don*, yeah they say the hell you raised as a kid comes back to you ten-fold as a parent, If that's the case I'm in for some very upset neighbors ,quite a few visits from the local Sheriff and and who knows what else…

*Stef*, Haha, I can relate to the Italian appetite thing. And unfortunately the Pollock thing too, good thing for him he's been watered down to only 1/8th.

*Mos*, I also love seeing the 45 in action.


----------



## Mosquito

I like your response Don lol
"*Be proud Luke, you'll have plenty of time for the other.*" 
-

This isn't going to be visible, and I plan on adding some corner braces to it, otherwise I would have cut them with a 1/2" cutter, and made a tenon on the other piece.









And I also put the #4 1/2 back together.









And this is the state of the japanning… 









Going to have to fix that…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Congrats on the kids guys. Mine was on the other spectrum. he was below the charts. i think 17 months later he is on them now. ppl always thought he was 3-4 months younger than he was. He's a smart little guy though and is now imitating everything i do. Have to be REAL careful what i do now. lol It's a fun stage though. Taught him to say UH-oh when ever anyone passes gas. lol

Nice video Chris.


----------



## Bertha

Good price on that breakdown workbench. I wonder what it would cost to ship. 
.
I'm keeping track of the interest. PM is best so I go back and look. this thing moves to fast.
.
I like the 80 scrapers all day long.


----------



## terryR

Hey Mos, nice work with that 45! That, or the Sargent version, is VERY high on my want list…

...unfortunately, I blew my tool budget this past weekend after purchasing a Jet 1220VS lathe…couple of expanding jaw chucks, and 3 new Easy Wood Tools with carbide tips…

and you guys already know my first projects headed for the lathe…plane knobs! 
.


----------



## Mosquito

I was rather surprised at the price too, Al. I was even looking at a road trip/vacation that would allow for swinging by there if I could… I'm curious, and may contact them about shipping, to see what it would be… Wouldn't be bad to put it in the back of the car and drag it to the parents'... And it really can't be any less stable than my current workmate… lol
-

Thanks Terry… now that I've been getting good use out of my #45, I find myself wanting a #46 and/or #55…


----------



## mochoa

Whats this folding bench you guys are talking about. I missed that. Mos your the #45 champion! Does that dado fit pretty snug? I looks like there is a little gap, is that the end of the cut?


----------



## Mosquito

Mauricio, these are the folding/portable benches that we're talking about. It's a company that Lucas had mentioned earlier that he saw while driving through: http://www.blumtool.com/pages/benchhorse2.htm

*Edit* I e-mailed them to see if they ship, and if they do, how much (I imagine the cost of shipping would likely be prohibitive)

The dado will hold the cross support with out any clamping, or fastening, but it's not too snug. I face planed the cross brace piece, so that didn't help any. I'll have to look at it more when I get home, but I think the left side gap is from me using my chisel to make a cut to prevent tear out, which isn't perpendicular to the face, and the right side might just be a gap from me not getting the #45 perpendicular. Disadvantage to a shorter height fence, perhaps, but I should have been checking for perpendicular more often (read, more than once)...


----------



## racerglen

Well the sole's prety flat now, put the 120 away and went to a slightly abused 80 grit belt..momentary brain fart on that..








fair bit of pitting 'round the mouth..








interesting "repair " to the top of the tote..









Frog's paint held well, nothing but cleaning needed on that









BUT.. 








The face of froggie realy needs help..


----------



## mochoa

Mos those look pretty sweet. Which of the benches are you looking at?


----------



## Mosquito

I kind of like the Bench Pony. I think it'd be a good size for my apartment, and bringing to my parents'. I have a folding table I use to set things on in my apartment which is 2'x4', and I feel that would be too large to work on in my apartment.


----------



## mochoa

huh, that looks cool. you could probably get one of those veritas bench pups to use as an end vise.


----------



## mochoa

Of topic but we talked about the limitatoins of small table saws the other day. PW had a great post on increasing the size of your table saw top. Check it out.
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/video/tricks-video/benchtop-saw-upgrade?et_mid=582765&rid=3362944

I may give this a try on my little saw.


----------



## chrisstef

Thos Blum planes are pretty slick. I really like the smal block plane in rosewood


----------



## Bertha

Mos, those torsion box designs are surprisingly strong. You could always build an undercarriage.


----------



## Sylvain

What is a good hand plane and what is poor quality?
I have read many comments here but very few people, if any, explain why a given plane is of poor quality.

here is a comparison with pictures and explanations comparing a Stanley and an Anant on Steve Schuler's blog :

http://literaryworkshop.wordpress.com/2012/01/28/what-makes-a-good-hand-plane-two-smoothers-go-head-to-head/

A nice blog in general.


----------



## Mosquito

*Mos, those torsion box designs are surprisingly strong. You could always build an undercarriage.*

I watched the video he had posted, and when he was planing the bench looked fairly sturdy, so I'd probably just stick with the legs that came with it. Unless he were to offer just the top, at a reduced enough rate to make it worth it…
-

Sylvain, are you asking us?

I think it's essentially summed up by this one parenthetical comment in that blog:
"Note, too, that the yoke on the Anant is stamped, not cast, *and so is less precisely made*."

I think essentially it comes down to who made them to sell based on quality, and who made them to sell based on price. If it's not made to a high enough standard, it's harder to get to work properly. Sure, in most cases, it *can* be made to operate with similar results as a higher quality plane, but is usually a matter of how much extra effort it takes to get those results.


----------



## Bertha

I don't find a LN to perform ANY better than a T11 Stanley. I mean, they are much prettier. The all-bronze #4 is almost a work of art. They're just for people who want thim to roll shortly out of the box. You can fettle a crummy plane into a good worker. For me only, boils down to the weight of the plane, the quality of the iron, the mate of the frog and its surface, and the meeting of the chipbreaker. All can be fettled except a crummy frog and light sole. I just like Stanleys.


----------



## Sylvain

Mos
What I found interesting in this blog is that it someway, explains the effects on each setting of the lower precision on the various critical parts.
And so it tells you where you have to look to assess quality.


----------



## Bertha

^I agree Sylvain. See a stamped lateral adjuster, abort. See a chipbreaker all beat up where it meets the iron, abort. See a frog surface with bad machining, abort. You can fix most of this stuff but I don't bother. To me, it's like restoring a rusty Pinto. I think that's why guys here love T11s so much. Sweethearts, too.
.
Cliftons, now, are to be reckoned with, as are the Veritas planes. You can still buy a really nice modern plane. They just don't get my chub on.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lots of entries throughout this thread and the web on what to look for re: quailty in hand planes, so I offer the following 'top-box' assessment.

The difference between a good hand plane and an inferior one can be summarized in one word: value. If you value your time in the shop, choose a tool that can take a setting and hold it over the long run. If you value your work, the plane's iron needs to hold an edge and position throughout each session of work to take fine or aggressive shavings without chatter. If personal development is something you value, choose a tool that knows more than you do the first time you pick it up; one that, over time, is ready for you as your skillset grows, with capability to spare. Finally, if you value a connection to those who practiced the craft a century or more ago, choose a tool that will last a century or more and deliver results equally fine over time.


----------



## Mosquito

Well put Smitty.

Edit: And… post #21,000 I need to think of something more epic…


----------



## Brit

My oh my, Don Yoda better watch out. Smitty Yoda is snapping at his heels.

Bhudda said: "Three things cannot be long hidden: the sun, the moon and the truth."

Smitty speaks the truth.


----------



## donwilwol

hard to beat Smitty's answer, but I will add from a value standpoint, it REALLY depends on the job at hand. The quality criteria will change from a smoother to a jack to a jointer and so on.

I honestly believe it takes a pretty poorly built plane that can't be made to perform some task reasonably well. So as Smitty so eloquently stated, how do you value that time.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, that what we call the Yoda team work!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Careful Smitty your philosophical showings might overshadow your woodworking prowess.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Gents. Don't know where that came from, but it clearly was time to put it out there. We ain't had a manifesto in a while, right?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^I'm fairly certain I can stink it up in more than one field of study…


----------



## DaddyZ




----------



## mochoa

Just got toplins tool chest book, everybody needs this book. The ultimate tool porn!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris

I have 4 #12 and could loan you one to try out if you like. I have both the #80 and #12s and to me personaly I do things different with both.

The 80 is a push scraper and I can not use it but buy them for the club, however, I have seen them in action and they work very well.

The 12 series I can use on the pull stroke, however, most people use it on the push stroke also. I can do alot more with the 12.

That is one big reason I want to buy a 112 it is like a plane and I think I could use it better then the 12, however, I have never seen or used the 112

Hope it helps and pm me if you want to borrow the 12
Arlin


----------



## donwilwol

I tried the new 12 today, just to see how it works. I like it a whole lot better then the 80 or 81. I'd need to do a side by side with tyhe 112, but I think either would do just fine in almost all cases.


----------



## WhoMe

Mauricio, yea, isn't that book fun to drool over. Lots of pretty pictures and the text is still informative too. That is why I like it. Good tool box examples across the board with a little history and instructions to boot.

Sylvain - I kind of go along with what Smitty said. I have a old 'cheap' no-name plane (made in the USA casting on the sole though) that was still in good shape but it was a real pain to tune and use. Once I started getting the Stanley Baileys and even a Stanley Defiance and they were a world of difference to tune and use. So Far, I am partial to the Type 11's (and later) as I find them well made enough that tuning and restoring them prove to be very worthwhile.

Guys, watch out, Yoda Don and Smitty Skywalker have the FORCE…..


----------



## pierce85

I agree with Al that a well-tuned vintage Stanley can perform just as well as a new LN. The difference, however, is getting a typical type 11 into that shape requires a lot of work that isn't required with an out-of-the-box LN. I enjoy doing that work, others don't.

I had this discussion with a bunch of luthiers a while back and they insisted that an old Stanley could not perform as well as a new LN. Of course most of them did not own a vintage plane or ever put the necessary work into getting one into that condition.


----------



## chrisstef

Arlin - i definately appreciate the offer and if the lead ive got on one doesnt pan out or becomes too pricy ill take you up on that offer.

I find it difficult to really sharpen the iron of the 80. A 45 degree bevel doest leave much iron to work with so keeping that angle was tough for me. Hooking a burr is another story. Ive said i wanted to get serious about tuning my planes but havent really followed up on it. I need to quit acquiring new ones so i can concentrate on what i got. Basically, its all of your guys fault that im in this perdicament (sp?). I wiuldnt have it any other way


----------



## donwilwol

To be fair, I've probably not given the #81 the love it deserves, but with the #8x you need to get the hook just right, there's no adjustment to allow for any mis-hooking. The 112 and 12 you can adjust. I've got a #80 that I've never even sharpened. The #81 I've fussed with and it has a new hock blade. The old blade is in the wood body I build, which also works very nicely. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/52928

So there's the odd thing. The wood body I built doesn't have any adjustment, and it works wonderfully. Arguing against myself? Maybe? I just like to understand.

The other thing I noticed is the iron is much harder to set on the #8x. With the #112 or 12, I just stick a piece of paper under one end, drop the blade and go. And remember the blade in the 12 is so short its an ½" below the screw that holds the top, its held only by the bottom. Again, maybe with the 80 just don't have the hook right.
When you pick up the #112 or 12 you feel like you have a tool in your hand (stand down Al). With the #80 and 81, not so much. I'm sure with some attention and practice you can make any of these work well, but it's kind of like the statements about quality above, how do you want to spend your time.

Of course the argument against that is…….if you spend the time with the #80 or 81, imagine how sweet you'll make the #112 or 12 sing.


----------



## bhog

Waxed on and off-will prob need off again because its still a little hazy.Turned out killer,I really like the color.Its handplane related because you can feel that they were used on it when you run your hand across it. I am so far behind on project postings that I will never get caught up-I usually spam u guys here with atleast a pic of what im working on….










And Boom, new sig thanks Al.


----------



## Bertha

OK, guys, time to vouch for the seller we've been talking about.
.
Clifton shave. It looks like it dropped out of heaven. Very well packed. Fast shipping. Flawless communication. I feel 100% confident with this seller.
.








.








.
Not a hint of rust. Sharp. Can see yourself in the handles. I've wanted one of these forever. So pumped.


----------



## Brit

bhog - You missed a bit. Seriously, that is lovely table man.

Don - That scraper photo is a calendar contender for sure. Not sure if it would take enlarging though. You should put your camera on a tripod and take it again if you can. I love the composition.


----------



## donwilwol

Sweet shave Al.

Sweet table Brandon.


----------



## donwilwol

You should put your camera on a tripod and take it again

So is that the same as putting my elbows on the table as I snap the pic with my phone?


----------



## Mosquito

Actually Don, I do that all the time when I'm free-handing pictures… My hands shake enough to screw with it…


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys.

Nice shave Al.


----------



## ArlinEastman

That is a true work of Art and money well spent. That is I thing one of the reasons individuals collect OLD tools. 
The art work on the them are just outstanding and nothing made today matches that now.

Well done Al


----------



## Brit

That might be good enough Don if you hold your breath as well. )


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not a woodworker, but I play one on the internet!


----------



## Bertha

Hog, that table is phenomenal.


----------



## chrisstef

Don - your assessment echoes my feelings about the 80. One day ill pick it up and its mint, same setting, next day. Chattersville. It just seems tough to nail a perfectly repeatable setting.

Hog- im lovin the finish. How many coats now?

Al - that shave is mila kunis sexy. I see a new windsor seat stool for the shop. A real tripod.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thank you to a fellow LJ! I've got some reading to do!


----------



## chrisstef

Smit - you better warch out for Tom Selleck there hes eyeballin the hell outta your book. Sweet sweet stache.


----------



## Bertha

I've got a few fancy scrapers but a tuned 80 just doesn't get any better for me. I didn't get a lot of great success until I flattened the bottom perfectly, which is easy on scary sharp b/c of the wide surface area and two great big handles. I lay the sole on a couple dollars ($100's, cause I'm gangster), then let the blade drop loosely onto a solid surface. It's a feel thing with the 80; you'll know immediately what I mean.
.
My Hamler has that spring and just does it all on its own. Cool, too, but the 80, man.


----------



## donwilwol

Isn't that because I'm a gansta


----------



## bandit571

For Don W:









a block plane with a decal! Starting to get a few of these little planes…









Just about finished with that Craftsman ( Stanley #220) block plane. Added a knob, and went with a black paint job. Sat it next to the "other" Sears plane..









"Money Shots" when I can get to some more test track stuff…


----------



## bhog

Steff if you were not joking and mistook Roy for Tom thats like HUGE points lost.Were talking Rosanne Barrs ass to the face punishment(unless you like em like that).I almost unfriended you.

Its shellacs on that table sprayed 4 light ruby,3 light mix ruby/orange.3 medium orange,than a little waxo.


----------



## chrisstef

When a mustache like that shows up im immediately drawn to it and only the stache, everything else stops, nothing else matters. I call everyone with a full bushy stache either selleck or burt reynolds. Epic mustache perfection.










Try not to get a halfie hog. I dare ya.


----------



## donwilwol

I've become slightly concerned staff. You may need to seek help.


----------



## 33706

jeez… I'm gonna go poke my eyes out. Who wants some planes?


----------



## bhog

Here ya go poopiekat.










LOL I dig.No halfie but its a striking autograph… 

Don only slightly ? There are a few of us here that are utterly twisted.


----------



## chrisstef

Im sick its true. Somethin about smokey and the bandit must have stuck with me from a very early age. No disrespect Roy. Don, PK … Sorry fellas.


----------



## mochoa

Don sweet collection of scraper planes.

Brandon, the finish on that table is impressive man.


----------



## donwilwol

Just to be clear, my honey moon was pizza and a movie. The movie? Smokey and the bandit. But still!


----------



## bandit571

Not sure IF you all are ready for a picture of another Bandit????









So how about a picture of a Handyman #133H Cordless Screwdriver?









Might be easier on the eyeballs, right…


----------



## thedude50

well you guys were busy I see I had a bench grinder meltdown today the 12 year old HF grinder has a bad bering or something that has caused it to be off balance enough to rock the cement mixer break drim and pole it is mounted to I knew this was coming and purchased a new porter cable 8 inch variable speed job to replace her. The task was to install the one way wolverine jig on to the new one and to take all the guards and crap off so i CAN USE THE DAMN THING right in the middle of the day too.

The scrapers are great Don and I like Andy's words on TRUTH with out truth there is no dignity. I also think we should adopt Smitty's words as our Mission Statement. I have spent several hours on a nice 604 for chris IT nerd and got it finished a few minutes ago I will spend the evening trying to get his no 607 dialed in the old owner had a huge camber on the no 607 I thought I had it ground straight and sharp but it still has a tiny camber to it I dont put camber on my own jointer planes do you guys or should I RE GRIND IT STRAIGHT AND go back to resharpening it.


----------



## thedude50

bandit I didnt picture you to look like that at all but it is good to put a face to the name old timer


----------



## SamuelP

Smitty - That is a great read. You will get a kick out of the section on finishes and all of the recipes.


----------



## Mosquito

Heard back from Gary Blum about the Bench Horse/Bench Pony… he said they do ship via UPS, and once he's back at his shop next week, he'll get me an exact quote, but said he'd estimate it to be in the $20 range… I might have to start saving…


----------



## bandit571

On them wide jointer plane irons, I think you can just ease the corners enough not to leave tracks behind. Check out thelittle guy on the shelf behind me. That shelf was made to go above either a door, or a window. It even has slots in the supports for curtain rods.

I guess this is what The bandit would look like when he retires….


----------



## thedude50

Ok you guys if your still up here is the shots I took of chris's plane I did the complete job on this one new knob tote and re japan job all the rust was sand blasted away and the japan is 3 coats on all black surfaces. Baked at 250 for 3 hours and then I flattened the bottom and sharpened the Iron and flattened the back this one took longer than most but Chris was very cool about my delays due to things being blocked for several weeks in the shop because of the bench build the other day he asked me to make it a high priority to get it done and I jumped in with both feet this is what my best work looks like I hope you all approve of it.


----------



## LukieB

*Dude*, that thing looks amazing, makes me kinda want a bedrock…or eight : )

*Mos* That's awesome, I think you would very much appreciate a solid work surface (at least it looks solid in the video) especially one that would be easily portable.

*Brandon*, The table is looking good what are you using for wax? Also like your new sig. LOL


----------



## ArlinEastman

Is that a Bandit with a Stash

Bury is one of my wifes cousins. I have only seen him once.


----------



## lysdexic

Beautiful 604 Lance


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy Camper tonight! A new addition to the till: One each SW #S18 block plane!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Sweet!

Is Dan on vacation? Haven't seen him in a bit.


----------



## SamuelP

Bandit looks like a woodworker from yore.

Dude THAT is one sweet plane. A hand plane of MY dreams.

Smitty-Nice score on the S18.


----------



## RGtools

Finally own a metal jointer. Found at a yard sale and only required a sharpening and a few other minor tweaks.


----------



## mochoa

Mos, that is dirt cheap shipping for that bench. Go for it man!

Bandit, strong mustache man.

Dude, great restore on that bedrock. Looks new!

Smitty, nice block, thats calendar worthy.

Sweet Record Ryan. what are you doing with the orange mallet. Is that to make the Blue pop in the photo. ;-)

Camber on a Jointer, I vote yes. Very important in edge jointing. you can tweak the angle buy cutting with different parts of the blade.


----------



## chrisstef

Bandit, thats exactly how a man wears a mustache. Burt rocks it all wrong. No style, just a big caterpillar across his upper lip.

604 is a beaute.

S18 is also a good looking handy little plane.


----------



## terryR

Bandit, is that you? nice mustache…errr…soup strainer!  Mine is nowhere that long…

I move we all start posting photos of our scrubby faces in the next month…could be scary fun!

Dude, sweet restore! IF you really want to see photos of the fence I built, I just uploaded two here.

(shameless attempt at getting more hits on my latest project)
.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I've been watching the S18s. Its something that would go nice with the collection.


----------



## LukieB

You know what they say about mustaches….

Not every guy with a mustache is a pedophile. But…. every pedophile has a mustache. LOL

Shameless attempt at some humor.


----------



## Brit

Great job on that Bedrock Lance. That's a beauty.


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Bandit*- I'm shocked- I had you down as a straight razor / blade honing baby faced smoothy! Get your shave on sir! lol

*Dude*- That Bedrock is truly 'handsome'. Well done that man!

*Mauricio*- I now have a hankering for the sweet aroma of coffee brewing while I'm shaving. You guys are a bad [or is that good] influence. I'm about to turn my attentions to my first Straight Razor Refurb. 

Cheers
John


----------



## Dcase




----------



## OnlyJustME

Good ole movie Dan.


----------



## bandit571

It would be a nice picture for the Halloween Times Edition….

And to think, I even trimmed it up before that picture was taken. What's next? Mustaches of your dreams thread?

Saw a few tools "Made of Gold" today. Stanley #23 woodie


Code:


#12 being the cheaper.     A small, little Fulton block plane

......$40?


> Five rusty old handsws @ $20 each


? I MIGHT go back after the woodie, though….

I may have blue eyes, but I'm just as grumpy as The Man aka Jack Albertson. Where's Chico???


----------



## chrisstef

+1 for the mustache of your dreams thread. My old man shaved his mustache when the baby was bron, his upper lip hadnt seen daylight since the summer of love. Blew.My.Mind.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice table Bhog!

Congrats on all the new acquisitions; Al, Smittyx2 & Ryan.

Nice job Bandit & Lance.

Very good of Dan to point out Bandit's alter ego Jack Albertson.


----------



## thedude50

thanks for the kudos it really matters to me


----------



## thedude50

any input on the iron for the 607 from the experts i need to decide and ship these planes today the iron is sharp as hell but there is still a tiny bit of a camber should i grind it till its straight


----------



## donwilwol

it depend. Some guys like a camber on a jointer.


----------



## mochoa

+1 on cambered jointer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Re-grinding a jointer iron because it has a slight camber would just be silly. Easy to work with, easy to work around if you don't like it, IMHO.

And I've never claimed expertise in anything, sadly…


----------



## waho6o9

+1 cambered


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Dude*- Camber on the #7 cutter, remember somebody has to push the thing. Very tiring without a good camber IMHO.

Cheers
John


----------



## Mosquito

My jointer is straight, with the slight breaking of the corners, as with my smoother. I've never tried it with a camber…


----------



## terryR

.
*Warning! Off-Topic mini-wood-gloat about to appear in photos (no man boobs):*

Prompted by Lucas, here's a couple of photos of my mini wood score yesterday. I say 'mini' because I've seen some fairly impressive wood gloats here on LJ's before…especially those Aussie guys! So, here's the front seat of my truck loaded up:









The 2 long sticks had to ride in the boot with all my construction grade two-bys…but I managed to fit all the rest of a *$1000* worth of wood in the front of the truck. Yep, there goes my tool budget for a while…between this wood and the new lathe…

A poor attempt at photographing the entire load inside my shop (please excuse the mess):









Rosewood from Bolivia, East India, Africa, Wenge, Bloodwood, Cocobolo, Sapele, Makore, Ziricote, Bocote, Tigerwood, Palmwood, Zebrawood, and even a small chunk of Am. Apple she had hidden for ME since I've asked about it for years…Lots of 8/4 specimens…and even some thicker…just too much for one photo…

So, why is a goat farmer dropping a grand on wood? 3 reasons…it's my b-day…the wife really owes me for the fence…AND most importantly, the store where I've been buying this wood for 7 years is going out of business! Bummer for me since I live in the middle of nowhere…and this place has been on my way home from the grocery! 

Plus…all her exotics are 35% off…so I really bought about $1400 worth of wood for about $950…and no shipping. I won't find a place like this so close to home EVER…so the purchase was easy to justify! Heck, she still has 8/4 walnut as long as my truck at 1/2 price…says she is having trouble selling it. Huh? I told her I'd be back next week to check and see…
.


----------



## mochoa

Camber on a jointer is money. Say your jointing, one side of the edge is higher than the other. Hit that high part with the middle of the blade, where you'll take off more and much less of the side that is already low. If you hit it right down the middle of a square edge you should be pretty much flat or slightly concave which works great for edge gluing.


----------



## Brit

Mustache of your Dreams thread????

Have you all lost your minds?

1) It's another word that you Americans spell incorrectly.
2) They're unhygenic.
3) They're creepy.
4) Women will want to join in and show off their moustaches and that just ain't right.
5) Does anyone really dream about moustaches?
6) What the hell has it got to do with wood?

What is it they say? Only in America? Check this out.


----------



## Brit

Terry - That's the best wood gloat I've ever seen.


----------



## chrisstef

Andy - theres been an ever growing fascination about 'staches here in the us. Dont get me started on al-you-min-e-um and the incorrect english pronunciation.


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, nice pile of wood man. I didn't even mind sifting through the mustache photos to get to it


----------



## Brit

Further to my above moustache protest, take a look at the outrageous specimens growing on the faces of the men at the top of this website. They cannot be right in the head.


----------



## LukieB

So…is Terry's knob and tote shop open for business? That is a very nice pile of wood indeed, should keep you busy for awhile!


----------



## Brit

Chrisstef - That's one hell of a cute baby you've got there, but questioning an Englishman on how to spell his own language???? It really is quite simple my friend.

Q: Where do I come from? A: England
Q: Where do you come from? A: America
Q: What do we both call the language that our great nations speak? American? No! English? Yes!

I rest my case. LOL.


----------



## Brit

I bet Terry's going to make some nice saw handles out of some of that stash too. God I'm so jealous.


----------



## terryR

thanks, Andy…I'll gladly trade you all that wood if you could somehow bestow upon me your saw skills!

oh, and I have a moustache, too! and a full beard! I quit shaving 12 years ago! 
.


----------



## Brit

Well at least you spelt it right Terry. )

I wanted to record a video to share some sawing tips that I've found useful to finish off my saw talk blog, but it might have to wait until next year now. I will do it though and I also intend to do another blog entry to compare all the saws I restored and share my conclusions on saw sharpening. I'm disappointed that I never got to finish it this year.


----------



## thedude50

Nice score terry I wish I could drop a couple grand on wood maybe next month if all goes well and the benches get finished.

The Main computer got corrupt I have had a copy of windows ultimate sitting on the desk for some time it is 64 bit I had 32 bit installed and then found out that 32 bit wont use over 4 megs of ram at all there is 16 in this box so I decided now is the time to fix this and get her done Ill be afk for most of the day but the install went like a dream now to re attach all the other hard drives I have 12 tb in this machine it is for my Photography and my Hard rock bootlegs collection Any of you guys into heavy metal from the 80 90 and now ? I HAVE SOME RARE RECORDING and I will share them if your a serious fan of the music


----------



## chrisstef

Andy - well played sir, well played indeed. And thanks to my wonderful wife i can thank you for the baby comment. I now stand down an will refrain from posting any more man hooters and flavor savers, or in the case of burt, any combination photos as well.


----------



## Brit

LOL. Only a bit of fun, lest anyone think I'm moustacheaphobic (made up word)


----------



## bhog

Dude nice job on that 604.

I usually use johnsons paste-usually happy with it.But have been known to use bees wax/olive oil.The bees and oil feels better.

Christeff I ate one of those flat bread steak and bacon deals from sonic the other day.New fave.Gaawwdddd.I was actually upset I was 16 miles away by the time I ate it,woulda stuffed 3.


----------



## Brit

Brandon - Have you ever tried polishing wax with a brush rather than a cloth. I find it works better on larger surfaces.










This is what Liberon say about using a brush:

"Once wax has been applied and the solvent evaporated leaving a hard but dull coat of wax behind, many people spend a great deal of time and effort rubbing over the surface with a cloth or even a lambswool bonnet on a power drill. What happens in effect is that friction is created, softening the wax and if worked too hard more wax ends up on the cloth or bonnet than remains on the workpiece. If a wax polishing brush is used all that is required is a few firm strokes to leave a beautiful waxed glow on the surface. Do not worry that the brush feels stiff, it will not scratch."


----------



## WhoMe

Wow Terry, that is one fine wood gloat. Too bad your supplier is closing. That is a tragedy. BUT, since your posted projects show an affinity to making spoons, I see a LOT of fine spoons in your future..lol

Lance, that 604 looks like it just came off the showroom floor. And, I am surprised you didn't know about the 32 bit memory cap at about 3.4 megs of ram. At least now you can use all that ram in your machine but 12TB, daaaannnnggg that is a lot of bytes…

Brit, yea, we may all speak English but you guys still drive on the wrong side of the road..lol Now if you can figure out how to distribute your saw skills to those in need…. Your's sir are amazing, especially the tuning and restoration.


----------



## chrisstef

Andy - certainly good fun

BHog - Olive oil huh? Might smell better than the turpentine / beeswax mix ive been using. Not the good extra virgin stuff right? Cant say ive thrown down at Sonic, i think theres only one in the state, but i bump into one ill take your advice.

At what grit do you guys camber your irons at? Im threatening to get serious about working with the planes. 
(Edit: my English sucks) - When do you guys start cambering your irons during your sharpening process is what i meant to say.


----------



## bhog

Andy, no I have not but have meant to get one to try out for awhile.I try to not press too hard etc but always need to hit it again.Seems it doesnt matter what kind of cloth a guy uses its the same. I cannot stand hazy spots.


----------



## donwilwol

Can the brush be used to wax a mustache to?


----------



## chrisstef

... and Don's in!!! See what kind of good humor can be brought out with a little moosestash talk.


----------



## bhog

I dont think it matters Steff I just make sure it says 100% olive oil.Cook it up crack style on the stove in a glass jar in a boiling pot of water.Use more oil than you think you need it fluffs up.When its all clear pull it out and leave the lid off and let it cool.Good stuff man.You can use it on your hands etc. also.


----------



## thedude50

Who Me I learned about it a couple of years ago but I hate messing with the cpu at home if it does what I need i dont screw with it I am blazing fast now I need to find ALL THE LISENCE INFO FOR MANY OF THEM i AM NOT VERY ORGINIZED IN THE OFFICWE AND DONT KEEP ALL MY STUFF IN ORDER aNDY WHAT WAS THAT PROGRAM YOU TALKED ME INTO WAS IT SNAG IT i NEEED TO GO RE DOWNLOAD THAT ONE i HOPE i CAN FIND THE KEY i WILL HAVE TO HOOK UP THE LATEST PST FILE AND RE INSTALL OFFICE 64 BIT THIS IS GOING TO BE A LONG NIGHT WITH LOTS OF CAFFIENE OOPS sorry about the caps I hit that damn thing all the time


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Brit

Don - Yeah, but only if you video yourself doing it and post it here. Think of us like your mirror - we'll tell you if you've missed a bit and we promise not to laugh.

Whome - A long time ago someone cocked up and put the steering wheel on the wrong side of the car and it all snowballed from there really. Too late to change it now. )


----------



## Brit

Yes Lance it is called SnagIt and you can get it from Techsmith.com


----------



## donwilwol

I camber my irons on the grander. If your doing it by hand, camber it at the courses grit you start with.

I've used olive oil on my skin. Had some rashy looking skin, Doc said I had Psoriasis. A quick internet search said use olive oil. Took it right away, so maybe some on my rosewood is in order. It worked way better than the $30 a tube stuff that didn't do anything.


----------



## chrisstef

Roger that Don on the cambering. I use a teaspoon of olive oil in my dogs food once or twice a week. Helps with her shedding and good for the coat too. Havent tried any on the mustache.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, why do you cook the olive oil?


----------



## Brit

Probably because he can eat some bacon while the oil is cooling.


----------



## Brit

Now I want a bacon sandwich.

On a totally different note, I've been watching Walker Texas Ranger every night this week. Don't ask me why? LOL.


----------



## donwilwol

Have you ordered the total gym as well.


----------



## ShaneA

Walker Texas Ranger? In England?  Who would have thunk it? Probably gives you a good feel for "real Americans": ) we are basically a nation of chuck norris types, w/moosetashes, of course.


----------



## Brit

Don't be silly Don. What can a total gym do for you that a scrub plane and a good rip saw can't?


----------



## chrisstef

dont get me started on chuck norris jokes ….

the boogie man checks for chuck norris under his bed


----------



## donwilwol

Yes, *AND* he has a mustache


----------



## ShaneA

Chuck counted to infinity…twice!


----------



## Brit

Shane - I'm in a hotel and it's on CBS Action channel.


----------



## chrisstef

superman wears chuck norris pajamas.
chuck norris blows bubbles with beef jerky.


----------



## donwilwol

- I'm in a hotel

Now it makes sense Andy


----------



## ShaneA

Chuck doesnt do push ups ..he pushes the earth down.


----------



## Brit

OMG - What have I started?


----------



## bhog

I heat them up together so they mix,the wax melts and mixes with the olive oil-


----------



## donwilwol

Ah, I missed the wax part. I use a heat gun in the shop to melt the wax mixtures. I need to try that.


----------



## Brit

Check out this unusual block plane. Can't believe it works very well.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, that 110 looks pretty cool. Leach calls them a piece of junk. I would like to get the shoe buckle kind just to say I have one. They typically go for quit a bit.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Brit, I thought you all spoke the Queen's English and we just spoke English.

Havent heard of mixing olive oil with beeswax. The olive oil wont go rancid? or does cooking it stop that?

I tried a soup strainer once but didn't like it. My pop has almost always had one. He shaved it once maybe twice and he looks so weird without it.

That 110 looks like it came from the iron age.


----------



## TechRedneck

Brit

Looks like you would have to tap the pin out to remove the cap. Interesting….


----------



## bandit571

Found a new Antique Store to roam around in today. I also found out that this









type of block plane is "worth" $40. yet a Stanley #23 is only $12? Five rusty-assed handsaws in an old wooden box…...$20 EACH? I may go back after that woodie. Got the Sears/Stanley #220 finished up ( wonder how much that store would put on it) and a Money Shot was in order…









Maybe I should take my little planes to that store, just to see what they say….


----------



## lysdexic

Andy, the brush on the wax makes perfect sense. At least that is what I used on my boots in another lifetime.

Random Wednesday night pic:


----------



## ShaneA

Because I simply can not help myself…

Chuck Norris invented water.

Chuck Norris is Luke Skywalker's real father.

Love me some Chuck jokes.


----------



## RGtools

My vote on the cambered Jointer is as follows. One cambered and on flat (or even set up like a smoother), that's why I was excited to get the Record. Now I have one Try plane and one true jointer. The try is set up to take a thin but still woody shaving. The jointer is set up to take cotton and finish things up.

I have been loving stock prep as of late as I feel my plane kit is…complete.


----------



## thedude50

Walker rules well at least in TEXAS

Got 30 programs installed so far working on my PST files they are a bitch to get right one computer has only 2 but it has 5 adresses makes no sence I will try to pull them off the old hard drive two of my drives arent showinmg up yet and they all have the wrong letters what to do


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I have been loving stock prep as of late…" The hell you say? You telling me it does not remain a rage inducing chase my tail exercise? That's good news.


----------



## lysdexic

*as I feel my plane kit is…complete.*

Ryan - I am with you here, at least as far as bench planes go. The discussion here today has been quite poignant in my case. I set sail the USS SB #8 today. Man that is a big plane. I did not fettle it properly as the sole is slightly concave but I really wanted to use it for some stock prep. I spent the evening flattening the back, grinding a 25 degree primary and then HONED a slight camber to the edge. I guess I will use this as a big try plane and finish jointing with the #7.

The LN #7's iron, above, is flat except the corners are rounded. With all due respect to the Vintage fans here, the LN #7 is probably my favorite, best performing bench plane.

A pic of the #8 this evening. The first shavings she's made in how many years? Who knows.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good stuff Scott.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, those are sails emanating from the mouth of that #7 jointer… Nice job on the iron, Scott.


----------



## ksSlim

Looks like you have it dialed in Scott.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Take those shavings and write your memoirs on them.


----------



## bhog

Only -I dunno if it will go rancid or not.I always thought it was a pretty well known polish.I know its used for lip balm and hands too.If I ever find out I will report but I havent had any probs.I have never had a bottle of it go stinky on me either.I will sometimes use it for a lube when wetsanding also….. lol


----------



## terryR

You guys…please don't use olive oil for a finish…or any cooking oil. Everything I've read say they go rancid…great for your skin…not intended for wood.

I applied some to a cutting board a couple of years ago…surface grew a nasty funk…whitish in color!

yuck…had to plane it down and use BLO. Tons of other oil are available…leave the olive in the kitchen…

Scott, awesome shavings from that #8!
.


----------



## RGtools

Scott. That is a great looking piece of iron making beautiful things in wood.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There is nothing like a #8 doing it's thing…


----------



## OnlyJustME

the #7 is pretty close though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No apologies, I'm a #8 fan to the point that I could sell my #7 without much convincing.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice shots of the #8 Scott. I must say, however, that there is just something about the LN's that I like, but at the same time, don't. I'm not sure what it is about the looks, but it just doesn't appeal to me… I'd really like to try them out at some point, though. 
-

Smitty… is it a Type 11 by chance? ;-) Edit: I'm pretty sure you're a SW guy though, right?

It's looking like I might end up having to just send mine back…. it's been 3 weeks and no refund from the guy that sent the cracked one… says FedEx is processing the claim… Does anyone know if the "buyer pays return shipping" that most people post in their listings applies when it's something that's not as described if I file an eBay claim? What about if the seller claims it was damaged in shipping? Shipping was half the price I paid, so I'm not looking forward to that, if it comes to it…


----------



## mochoa

Everybody knows the British speak the language better than us here in the States. I mean just look at this video here and it will be very clear:




;-)


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, as I get a little more experience at this hand tool wood working thang, I have come to really appreciate and prefer the larger bench planes. I reach for the #7 when a smaller plane would do just fine.

Chris, I appreciate what you are saying about the LN aesthetic. It has to be the color scheme because the shape is virtually the same as a bedrock. My theory is that you ( or me) is not use to the colors. Once you use them and get accustomed to the cherry totes and bronze lever caps you appreciate their warmness. Then when when go back to the traditional Stanley's they can seem a bit colorless and cool. Relatively.

Also, I have noticed that collections of LNs are stunning. It is almost as if they look better as a pack or composition than they do in isolation. I can't post pics from my phone but look at Norman's collection in his Large Tool Cabinet.

Gorgeous


----------



## Mosquito

You may have it there, Scott. Though I do prefer the rounded top look, over the flat top, It may be the colors. I have to agree, though, that they look great as a pack… but maybe that's my OCD in that they all look the same (color, condition, etc) lol

I did see Norms till, and it was amazing…

Re: reaching for larger when smaller would do fine… I was planning on cleaning up my #5 1/2 and sharpening it for use as a smoother… I haven't tried using a larger plane as a smoother, but figure it's easier to start that way, and go to something else, given the iron is already straight across. Those that have #5 1/2's, what do you use them for, and why? I think we partially talked about this before, but I can't remember how far back…


----------



## stonedlion

Chris - Paypal is your best friend in a dispute with an ebay seller. Dispute it with Paypal, give them all the info, emails and pics. They don't screw around, if you have a solid claim you will have your money back in short order.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, the problem is that yesterday they said I can pay shipping to return it "as the original listing stated" and they'll give me the refund when they get it. I just didn't know if the "buyer pays return shipping" applies when it shows up not as described/broken, or if that's just for "I decided I didn't want it" or something like that. I've never had to do a return on eBay before, so I don't know, and didn't really see anything about it on eBay.

He had already promised a full refund including shipping, and said the plane would be mine once the FedEx claim was processed. I'm just annoyed if that it might cost me $25-$30 to get my $60 back…


----------



## stonedlion

In my experience Paypal doesn't give two wits what the listing says about refunds or return shipping. If it seems like you are getting jerked around, file a dispute. It will put the burden on the seller to prove to Paypal's satisfaction that he is acting in good faith.


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, I'm with the guys above. I wouldn't return it, I'd file a claim with paypal and state you're not going to pay shipping to fix the sellers mistake. "buyer pays return shipping" usually applies if you just want to return it for a not so good reason, not it was not described appropriately.


----------



## mochoa

I tired the 5 ½ as a smoother a la Charlesworth and I wasn't crazy about it. It misses to many hollows so you have to go back with a #4 or smaller.

So far I like to use it for smoothing after the wood has been run through the thickness planer or just as a small jointer. I also like to use it in the shooting board because of its weight and because the one I have is pretty square.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Richard and Don. I might give him the week that I told him I would before I file a claim/dispute. I asked why he couldn't just issue the refund, and deal with FedEx until it was resolved, but that's when he said I can ship it back and return it. I'll wait the week I said, and then dispute/claim, unless PayPal requires sooner than 45 days.
-

Thanks Mauricio.

You made me realize, that I've been using my #7 in my shooting board, but I never once checked how square it was… lol oops


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mos i am beginning to realize that nothing is square … the term may have been invented by Starrett but i can not prove it. Then again i really don't know much.

edit: Except everything on Scott's bench….


----------



## Dcase

I have not been on much the past 3 or 4 days so I am really behind. I am working on catching up..

I like 5 1/2 as a smoother and I couldn't tell you why.. Just feels good I guess.

I agree that nothing is square. Even if you get something square it wont stay square for long.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, you're correct. It's a high knob, through and through. With decal mostly intact. It's ranking in the "Plane-o-Meter-o-Usefulness" index is near the bottom, alongside the #5 1/2 but not near as low as the #75.

Yeah, I'm kicking that plane around yet again.


----------



## lysdexic

What!? Your ranking a #7 near the bottom!? The hell you say. Heresy. OMG - I hope you are prepared for the zombie apocolypse.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I prefer my #7 SW over my #8 union but that is mainly due to the more comfortable tote on the #7. I'm planning on replacing the tote on the #8 with one the same as the #7. Then i will see which one i like better.

The #7 or #8 are hefty enough to take on any zombie.


----------



## Bertha

I like my #7 a good bit more than my #8. Didn't expect to.


----------



## Sylvain

I would agree with Mauricio;
The smoother must be a few numbers smaller than the the plane you used to get your board straight.
The big plane will have left long waves and the smoother must be able to come in the trough

look at picture 626 on page 448 here :
http://www.basiccarpentrytechniques.com/woodworking_for_beginners/Woodworking%20For%20Beginners%20441-460.html


----------



## Dcase

My #7 gets used a lot more then my #8… For the most part when jointing the #7 is plenty long enough to handle any task. Its lighter and a little more comfortable to use as well.

Smitty, it pains me that you put the 5 1/2 so low but I am glad you are honest about it. I just love my 5 1/2 planes and my Stanley gets used all the time.

As for the #75, its a pain in the ass to get set right but I have used that little guy a lot. Leech described that the plane was useful to scrap old paint off window frames and I actually used mine for that very task this summer.

I think my Plane-o-meter-o-Usefulness would have the #2 somewhere near or even on the bottom of the list. As much as I love my #2 its just to small to use comfortably. When I need a small plane like that its so much easier to just grab a block plane rather then the #2.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Mosquito

My #8 isn't ready for use yet, so I use my #7 a lot… For edge jointing, and I use it on the face of a board after using the #5.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

bring on the apocolypse…


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, if you want to live by the motto "Go Big or Go Home" Then ditch the little 5 and 5 1/4 and start using your BIG 5 1/2 a little more


----------



## mochoa

Paul Sellers had an interesting blog recently about bullnose planes. He uses them to break edges. The bull nose lets you get in close to the corners.


----------



## Dcase

I have several bullnose planes but my most recent a Stanley #130 is by far my favorite. I can actually see myself using that one a lot. I plan on keeping it set on the bullnose side as I have no need for it as a standard block plane.


----------



## mochoa

what are the different uses for bullnose planes? I just cant see using one for much. Sellers got me thinking its pretty usefull for edges but I'm not sure what else I would use it for.


----------



## donwilwol

any where you need to get into tight quarters. From cleaning up glue in a drawer corner to finishing a stop dado. I don't think they are one of the most useful tools, but nice to have. I always used to just use a chisel, but the plane is a bit more forgiving.


----------



## Dcase

I have used my bullnose planes mostly on completed projects. Like if I have a shelf or box that is assembled and I need to plane up to the edge. I also use my chisel plane a lot for this type of work.

Bullnose is also helpful for stopped chamfers, another area where the chisel plane can also be used…

I have a shop made chisel plane and I have used it a lot more then I thought I would. If you could pick between a chisel and bullnose I would go with a chisel plane. My shop made was very easy to make.


----------



## Dcase

Don, YES the plane is a lot more forgiving.


----------



## donwilwol

and a lot less likely to be driven through the palm of your hand!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, did you just (essentially) refer to the #7 as a Jr Jointer in your question? If so, you have a point. But I'd suggest there is a point to a Jack, and a Junior Jack. But not so much a Hugo Jack. Not suggestion you or anyone shouldn't like it… Hey, I bought one! But it simply hasn't found a niche yet. The #62 took it's time finding a role for me, but ultimately did. The #7 is a traveler's jointer to me, and I much prefer the mass of the #8 over anything when jointing long edges. Especially because I'm so often using less-than-straight-grained material, and need the heft to power through the crap.

Tuning the #75 to a useable state is the issue. Lots of twisting and tapping… Get it to take any material, and it's too much. It grabs. I'm guessing I'd have the same issue with the #97, or Dan's shop-built chisel plane above.


----------



## donwilwol

I'll admit I prefer the #8 for jointing simply because its more macho, but I prefer the 7 for flattening. I think its easier to guide in a smoother action. I can use either one for ether task and it wouldn't bother me, but as a preference, thats what it is.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I was just messing with you on the 5 1/2… With the #7 I just personally find that it does the job for me and there is rarely a need to go to the #8. Woodriver and Veritas don't even offer a #8 size so that says a little something doesn't it? I have no problems with the 8, I have 3 of them. I just find myself reaching for the 7 more.

Your right on about the #75 grabbing to much.. The chisel or edge plane that I made will do the same thing but you have to know when and where to use it. For example I often use mine to plane off the dried up glue on a panel and it does that job perfect and very fast. I would never try to use the chisel plane on on a board like I would a regular bench plane… You also have to keep pressure on the back of the plane when using it.

Since we are on the whole Go Big thing… You can take your tiny little #8 and joint with it all day… My #34 has 6 inches on the #8 HAHA Only messing with you, don't hurt me


----------



## donwilwol

Do I need to post the coopers plane again?


----------



## Mosquito

yes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

NOW you're talking, Boys!


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 on the yes, as well


----------



## donwilwol

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/03/05/coopers-plane/

Best I can do. I'm on my phone


----------



## bandit571

And a #33









Same width iron as a #8, just 4 inches longer, is all…


----------



## bandit571

Buster Brown just left. A small box from Michigan just showed up. Inside was a Fulton.









appears to be a #3 size. iron has a "West Germany" stamp. It do have a RED frog









not sure WHAT is all over this little plane, real sticky black junk. I did get a few shavings out of it, I will get a lot more when it is done. Got to go to my "Day job" the next two nights, 12 hour shifts. Looks like i have a bit more work to done on this little plane….









Citrius Mold Cleaner will get a bit of work tonight, at work. In-between de-gunking this plane, and making 1/4 of a million bottle pre-forms, should be a decent night….


----------



## Mosquito

Don's pic:


----------



## WhoMe

I never use my #7 or #8… Oh, wait, the largest I have is a #6. And I use that fairly often. Right now I use it about as much as my 5 1/2 as I am trying to learn which is better for what application. 
I have been watching ebay for the #7's and #8's but wow, they can get pricey. Especially the #8's. Is that because they are just so much less common? I need to move out to where Don lives and do some rust hunting for one of those big puppies.

"Whome - A long time ago someone cocked up and put the steering wheel on the wrong side of the car and it all snowballed from there really. Too late to change it now. )"
Andy, at least they kept the foot pedals consistent. It was that way in the car I drove in South Africa. I never got a chance to drive when I was in London and Cardiff as just a passenger. And in Tokyo it was easier to take a train anywhere.

Dude, I feel you pain at the computer. Spent too many hours loading SW and reestablishing all the links too many times due to hardware failures or replacing computers. Hope the rest went smoothly.

When I was looking for a beeswax recipe for finishing, I came across quite a few mixes that had olive oil. I thought it was strange to use a food type oil as a finish. I eventually found a couple that were more of what I wanted, BLO/beeswax/turpentine or mineral spirits.

Oh, and Don, a little while back you had a large list of planes you had for sale, what happened to that list?


----------



## donwilwol

whome, the list is still there, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale/ but incomplete, so if you don't see what you want, PM me, I've got like 5 #5's not listed and who knows what else. I haven't shipped a plane in a month and I just shipped the 8th one this week.


----------



## chrisstef

That coopers plane is nuts. I dont think my powered jointer could joint that jointer flat.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll head here Sat AM for a little while…

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=1540829&category=0&zip=&kwd=

Bhog - how far south are you? Got plans for Saturday?


----------



## chrisstef

Smit i might cash in my 401k if i bumped into an auction of that caliber. How many planes ya think i could get with $3.64? I hope you bring home some bargains bro.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I doubt there will be bargains… The KK disply, with tools, I bet brings $2k, +\- 20%. Couple of items would be cool, we'll see. I only have a couple hours..


----------



## bhog

I drove threw there today(okawville).I live about 21 miles or so to the east.Daughter has soccer in Mt.Vernon (about 40-45 miles from okawville)At 10 am I think.Some of the okawville auctions can get crazy large.I have never been to an auction though.Which way you traveling?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Woodlawn / Ashley? I'm from Clinton County, 12 minutes from Okawville city limits.


----------



## ksSlim

Looks like fun! I wish I was going with ya Smitty. Bring home the bargains.


----------



## lysdexic

Me like!


----------



## lysdexic

Huh?


----------



## bhog

Ashley, Holy crap Smitt I didnt realize you were that close. I was in New Memphis today working on one of Joes (King of clinton county) places doing some crown moulding.


----------



## chrisstef

+1 on lydexics huh?


----------



## thedude50

Well I am functional agaoin I havew all my hard drives back and my Plane is ready at ln I will pay them in the morning and she will ship tomorrow I am very happy about this one that very few people have and I have never seen one on flea bay.

I was at the computer store all day trying to find out why the 12 gigs of ram is showing up as six after many hours of updating and flashing the bios and resetting the cmos I called the maker of the ram they told me the labels are deceptive that the ram is sold in pairs so the pair is 4 and the pair is 2 so I only have 6 gigs of ram in this and it is getting old its ddr2 so I cant get 4 gig sticks to replace the 2 gig ones what a drag I am thinking of buying a new more modern MB and then doing this all over again but not till this one seems too slow I just dont game any more and so I dont need more than this is one thing for sure the 64bit os is twice as fast as the 32 bit and i can use the extra ram so the tsrs arent such a big deal now. I havent slept since two days ago so I am kinda punchy now and will sleep like a baby tonight. I need to go to office depot and get some ink and get my drives re asigned to the right letters what a drag it is playing computer dr


----------



## chrisstef

^ id hire someone.


----------



## thedude50

You dont get it I am the guy they hire it still sucks when it is your own machine and I took it to the store today my boss says when you figure it out you will be a better tech no help at all just fix it baby


----------



## thedude50

Arlin I found you a new Iron for your 602 if you want it return the short one to me and I will send you the new one.


----------



## bhog

Scott I think thats a #193 fiber board plane but may be mistaken.


----------



## WhoMe

Wow Smitty, that looks like a pretty cool adventure. I'll take the bucket of Oscar Meyer White Lard…lol
I never knew KK did implements of garden destruction. Some of that stuff looks really neat.

Dude, glad to hear that you are among the computer living again.

Don, I saw your page. I guess I wasn't clear. I remember you had a spreadsheet like table listing a bunch of planes that were restored and un-restored. That was what I was talking about. I remember you had a complete #78 that I had interest in but I have other planes I 'need' first. But yes, I will be PMing you when I get a steady income. Thank you.


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, that looks like fun… and dangerous… 
-

#5 1/2 is in pieces drying out after the anti-rust treatment… I won't have time to sharpen it up before I hit the rack… Maybe Saturday, if I can steal some time from the girlfriend…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think's Lysdexic's HUH is a fibreboard plane, not sure thought.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Lysdexic, the 569 number is the lot number for the auction not the stanley plane #. lol


----------



## Mosquito

Didn't have time to sharpen up the #5 1/2 iron (of course, being older, I can't use the 2 3/8" iron that I'm using in the #4 1/2) So I just decided to hone up the Hock and take it out on some poplar 

Some edge shavings to kick it off


















And some face planing









And a run on some hard maple, just for fun


----------



## stonedlion

Very nice!


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Richard.
-

ugh, second picture doesn't look so good… There was maybe 10% japanning on the body of that one, so I stripped it, and plan on painting it, so I never treated it against rust… doesn't look the greatest, but I'll be cleaning it again before I paint it.


----------



## chrisstef

I like planes in that state Mos, well minus the surface rust. I let mine show their years (read im not very good at makin em all shiny and new again). All personal preference though. Kind of like a nice handlebar moostestash, just a little bit of wax.


----------



## terryR

ooohh…Mos….me like the 5 1/2 with hock iron…see a couple of patent dates, too! Very impressive shavings…no new paint job needed at all! 

Looks like you are clearly up to Dan's level with the shavings…getting ready to split atoms!!!

(I'm jealous)
.


----------



## terryR

Patrick Leach is next in line for all my money…









But, who could use such a looker.
.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I thought the plane was just really really dusty. I couldn't tell it was stripped. I think the plane looks amazing though, it has really nice patina. I suppose since its stripped already you might as well get it all polished up when you repaint it but either way its a fine looking plane.

While I was in the shop last night I thought I would take a little group photo to show Smitty 3 of my favorites! 









Well I take that back. I actually agree with Smitty on the #75.. Its such a pain to get set up for fine work and its not all that comfortable to hold..

Here is a question for everyone… Of all the planes that Stanley ever offered, why is it that the #75 made the select few that are still being produced and sold to this day?

In fact, Rocker sells them for 36.99 and they are currently out of stock because they were OVERSOLD! http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=31289&site=ROCKLER

I get that they probably appeal to modern day building contractors but I could pull out a bunch of old Stanley planes that would serve todays builders well…


----------



## Dcase

Terry, thats a 4 1/2 in Mos's pictures… Unless my eyes have gone bad… I was confused when he typed 5 1/2 but no way thats a 5 1/2… Is it?

That T&G is def a looker… Al has that plane and I believe he enjoys using it…


----------



## Dcase

Note about my post re the #75 - I forgot that Rockler had a special price on the #75's a couple months back, I think they were either 9.99 or 14.99… I just remembered that and that would explain why they are oversold.


----------



## terryR

Dan, you are correct, it says 4 1/2 if you look closely…I was focused on those shavings! 

What I like on the above match plane is the paint scheme….original…


----------



## Dcase

Terry, its in very fine shape but I don't think I would have a problem using it. I would make sure to care for it very well when I used it though. Finding those old planes with all or most all of the nickel plating is no easy task.


----------



## donwilwol

For those of you who use my blog for making new totes, I've added information on adjusting for the bolt angle.

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/10/12/making-a-bench-plane-tote/


----------



## terryR

Don, I'm finishing a walnut tote today…used the same template. Wow…very different when you follow the instructions!  drillimg a 90* hole is much simpler than what I had tried…photos later…


----------



## Dcase

Don, that was the first time I had seen your blog on totes and I am very glad I did..

Using the old trans frame to hold the tote for sanding GENIUS!!!! I had planned on making some wooden base to hold the tote but I never got around to it. I have a few spare trans plane frames so I am going to try that out. I was almost going to break an old no name jack plane and use that base, glad I didn't. I never even thought about using the trans plane frame… I am so happy I checked your blog out.. Thanks for putting that together, lots of great info there.


----------



## donwilwol

I just realized there is one more jig I made out of an old broken plane. Getting the distance to the front back is always a challenge. I just added them to the end of the blog.

Thanks for the compliment Dan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, that's about all two of those three planes are good for: Static Display.


----------



## mochoa

Dan I already bought the iron for one of those chisel planes now I just have to make it. One day, I'm battling wooden screws right now.

How do you set the chisel plane? For removing glue do you have it just touching the surface?

Mos, hahaha that giant plane is amazing! I'd like to see that thing take a shaving. The 4 ½ is a beauty! I see you cropped off the top of the pic and the hock iron to avoid controversy! ;-)

Wow Smitty that auction looks amazing, cant wait to see what you come home with.


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, it's my #4 1/2, and is a T10 with adjustment screw. I did end up reassembling the #5 1/2 last night, but never sharpened it. I was too tired to spend the time taking pictures of it too. First time I've actually polished the brass on one of my planes too. I usually just clean them off with a little soap and water.

Not having any Japanning doesn't bother me a whole lot, I just don't want to have to worry about rust everywhere all the time. I don't paint most of the ones I clean up.
-

Last weekend when I was out at antique shops, I also swung by woodcraft since I was close-ish (15 minutes away) and I bought the Hock iron, and a cheap King 6000 grit water stone. I'm trying new things, because I'm not sure if I'm happy with my 8000 grit DMT or not. It does give decent results, but doesn't leave a very polished surface. Those shavings are the first from an iron using the water stone. 
-

I agree about the #75. I don't use it often at all. As everyone else seems to agree, it's quite the pain to get set up right, and not very comfortable. I've never used it for cleaning up glue though… I might give that a try next time, if I think of it.


----------



## Mosquito

Mauricio… I would love to see the shavings off that huge thing too lol That would be pretty sweet!

I didn't intentionally crop the picture, and I'm not ashamed to say I bought a Hock (because I did say I bought one ) But I do dislike the square top.

I should get a close up of the chipbreaker I have on that thing… Ugggggly. I polished up the end of it, and flattened the mating surface, but it's in rough looking shape. Similar to that of the iron.


----------



## racerglen

3ds or wtvr on the 75, mine's a palm bighter..but it's kinda cute on the wall ;-)

Holding totes for sanding..thanks for the inspire..for some reason I have way under a bench a #5 
base that went through a fire, bought for parts..It makes the Craftsman look like the truest 
plane ever made, but to hold a tote !
yessssssssss..


----------



## chrisstef

my fellow asylum mates … im going to spearhead the calendar photos … send me your best photos.

I started going through the entire thread but after 20 pages my eyes are bleeding. This will be an easier way. You dont have to doctor them up or photoshop em, i think i can do it, but i might need you guys to email them to me instead of me copying them from the thread, better resolution?

I think it would be cool to get one from everyone that frequents this thread. Its very early in the inception so im not afraid to say that i have no direction as to where this will go but it will be glorious. It will definatley take me a while so im thinkin 2013 calendar. Maybe 2014.

Holler at me if youve got somethin.


----------



## Mosquito

No point in doing a 2012 calendar at this point anyway 

I'll shoot you the one I'd include. Shoot me a PM if you want any help


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I have pretty much the same type and set up for my 4 1/2. Only difference is mine is a T11 and I also put a Hock breaker in it. 









The square top on the Hock iron does not bother me, I don't every really notice it like it does not stand out to me. I have had the Hock iron/breaker for about 3 years now and I have been very happy with the quality of the steel. I got the A2 steel iron. I got the breaker at the same time as the blade just because but I cant say whether or not the breaker is worth buying. I guess I would have to swap it out with an old breaker and test the plane with only the Hock iron/original breaker in order to tell you if its worth the upgrade.

I would def repaint the plane. If its already stripped then I see no reason not to unless you want to go the route Al did with one of his planes and polish it up all bare metal.

Mauricio, I have the iron in my chisel plane set as fine as it can get and that is plenty enough to use the plane for everything I have done with it. It really does an amazing job of scraping anything off the surface like glue or paint. If you push the plane real slow and apply light pressure on the back of the plane the iron is not going to cut into the wood at all unless you hit a big bump or something like glue, paint splatter, peg ext ext… If I push the plane and apply pressure down on the plane at the center then it will want to cut into the wood just like a regular plane.

I have found the chisel plane most handy for dry glue and paint but if you think about it those are things that come up very often in woodworking so its nice to have the right tool for the job… For example, I have used my chisel plane a lot on my work bench top. I can push it along the top of my work bench and it will plane off any drops of glue that hit the bench or what ever else without actually planing into the bench. I plan on making a smaller chisel plane as I think it would be handy for taking the paint off plane totes and saw handles. I have used the larger one for this but its a little hard due to the size.


----------



## thedude50

Dan I am glad the top of the iron does not bother you but I hate it just the same I also simply prefer the cosman blades and will stick with them.


----------



## thedude50

having trouble with the photo bucket tool i DONT SEE MY GALLERY WHEN I OPEN IT Damnit


----------



## thedude50

these are the quotes that inspired my new tag line the tagline is my own words but they are simular to many of these quotes from people I respect.

The Five Levels of Truth-Telling: First, you tell the truth to yourself about yourself. Then you tell the truth to yourself about another. At the third level, you tell the truth about yourself to another. Then you tell your truth about another to that other. And finally, you tell the truth to everyone about everything. ~ Neale Donald Walsch Conversations with God (Book 2)

No legacy is so rich as Honesty. ~ William Shakespeare

Truth is generally the best vindication against slander. ~ Abraham Lincoln

You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can not fool all the people all the time. ~ Abraham Lincoln

Never apologize for showing feeling. When you do so, you apologize for the Truth.
~Benjamin Disraeli

"The Light is more than some abstract, unknowable energy force. Light is Truth. If Light is truth, then darkness must be lies. Each and every lie we tell to ourselves and others casts the shadow of separation upon us. Every time even the most minor deception is revealed and the truth is made known we are re-united with the Light. So, Let there be Light. Those are the words by which you can create your own magnificent world." - Renee Bledsoe, Addiction Alchemy

Truth is such a rare thing, it is delighted to tell it. ~ Emily Dickinson

The Truth which has made us free will in the end make us glad, also. ~ Felix Adler

I was brought up to believe that the only thing worth doing was to add to the sum of accurate information in the world. ~ Margaret Mead

Always tell the Truth. That way, you don't have to remember what you said.
~ Mark Twain

When in doubt, tell the Truth. ~ Mark Twain

It is the responsibility of intellectuals to speak the Truth and expose lies.
~ Noam Chomsky

The Truth is always exciting. Speak it, then. Life is dull without it. ~ Pearl S. Buck

Fiction is the Truth inside the lie. ~ Stephen King

The biggest consequence to telling a lie is, it leads you to telling another one.
~ Gary King

If you do not tell the Truth about yourself you cannot tell it about other people.
~Virginia Woolfe

Who lies for you will lie against you. ~ Bosnian Proverb

No man has a good enough memory to make a successful liar. ~ Abraham Lincoln

A half Truth is a whole lie. ~ Yiddish Proverb

Those who think it is permissible to tell white lies soon grow color-blind. ~ Austin O'Mally

With lies you may get ahead in the world - but you can never go back. ~ Russian proverb

A lie has speed, but Truth has endurance ~ Edgar J. Mohn

Truth is the most valuable thing we have, so I try to conserve it. ~ Mark Twain

A lie may take care of the present, but it has no future. ~ unknown author

We tell lies when we are afraid….afraid of what we don't know, afraid of what others will think, afraid of what will be found out about us. But every time we tell a lie, the thing that we fear grows stronger. ~ Tad Williams

Honesty is the first chapter in the book of wisdom. ~ Thomas Jefferson

There is no such thing as an inconsequential lie. ~ Gary King

Truth allows you to live with integrity. Everything you do and say shows the world who you really are. Let it be the Truth. ~ Oprah Winfrey

What you get in your life is not a result of what you want, it is a result of Who You Are. ~ Marlon Smith

If you want to ruin the Truth, stretch it. ~ unknown author

The Truth is more important than the facts. ~ Frank Lloyd Wright

The Truth needs no rehearsal. ~ Barbara Kingsolver

Truth and Honesty is the oldest and most powerful of all of the human values.
~ Gary King

Have the courage to say No. Have the courage to face the Truth. Do the right thing because it is right. These are the magic keys to living your life with integrity.
~ W. Clement Stone

Integrity is doing the right thing, even if nobody is watching. ~ unknown author

Every lie has a consequence…..you cannot escape that.
~ Gary King

Integrity is telling myself the Truth. Andy Honesty is telling the Truth to other people.
~ Spencer Johnson

This above all; to thine own self be true. ~ William Shakespeare

The time is always right to do what is right. ~ Martin Luther King, Jr.

Real integrity is doing the right thing, knowing that nobody's going to know whether you did it or not. ~ Oprah Winfrey

If you can not find the truth right where you are, where else do you expect to find it?
~Ralph Waldo Emerson

Live so that when your children think of fairness and integrity, they think of you.
~ H. Jackson Brown, Jr.

Ethics is nothing else than reverence for life. ~ Albert Schweitzer

Try not to become a man of success but rather try to become a van of value.
~Albert Einstein

Perhaps the most important thing we can undertake toward the reduction of fear is to make easier for people to accept themselves, to like themselves. ~ Bonard W. Overstreet

And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. ~ Marianne Williamson

A lie will easily get you out of a scrape, and yet, strangely and beautifully, repute possesses you when you have taken the scrape and left out the lie.
~Charles Edward Montague

Respect for the Truth is an acquired taste. ~ Mark Van Doren

Some people will not tolerate such emotional honesty in communication. They would rather defend their dishonesty on the grounds that it might hurt others. Therefore, having rationalized their phoniness into nobility, they settle for superficial relationships. ~ unknown author

There's one way to find out if a man is honest ~ ask him. If he says, "Yes," you know he is a crook. ~ Groucho Marx

Our lives improve only when we take chances ~ and the first and most difficult risk we can take is to be Honest with ourselves. ~ Walter Anderson

Where is there dignity unless there is Honesty? ~ Cicero

The shortest and surest way to live with honor in the world is to be in reality what we would appear to be. ~ Socrates


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And now back to our regularly scheduled programming…


----------



## donwilwol

need me one of those smitty!!


----------



## chrisstef

Lever cap style craftsman Smitty ?? Interesting lookin fella thats for sure.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have one that's older than what's pictured. It was my first 'bought' hand plane, and I love it. It's black, not gray, and there's nary a lick of chrome left on her. Cap is seasoned like a fine iron skillet. Sargent made it, and also made one just like it but with lateral adjust. Maybe I'll get one of those soon, like what Don has in his pic above…


----------



## chrisstef

I like the feel of those cap in the palm of my hand. My frankenplaned 18/15 is great to use. Don's got all the good stuff dont he Smit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not all of it, but pretty friggin' close to it…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anybody ever see a router plane like this one before?










Here's another one I really like, a 1934 Shelton…










And this guy misunderstood the meaning of the term "chisel plane"


----------



## Dcase

Dude, I would have thought since you are big on the square sided bedrocks you would like the square top on the Hocks… I have a Cosman set and I am happy with that one also..

Stumpy, I don't think I would consider that a router plane. Some kind of bullnose plane..

I see those Shelton's a lot on ebay with that weird adjustment thing… I have a Shelton #14 but its made the same as a bailey. I have always wanted to get one of them Sheltons like your photo but just have not pulled the trigger.

Here are my two Craftsman blocks


















But I like this one a lot better… Stanley #65 (One of my favorite blocks and one of Stanley's best made)









I am actually thinking of selling the two Craftsman blocks… They are nice and all but I just don't use them and I am running out space for planes.


----------



## StumpyNubs

If it's a bullnose I can't figure out how it would work. Looks like a router but it seems like it would clog up a lot.


----------



## mochoa

I'd call it a router plane, its actually used the same way, for cleaning out dados, rabbets and such. You can make one on the fly by drilling an inclined hole in a piece of wood and jamming a chisel in it.


----------



## mochoa

the cutter sits well below the surface of the board and is pretty close to the front of the plane. You wouldnt rout out the whole groove, rough it out with a chisel and then use that router plane to clean it up.


----------



## Mosquito

Or would that be a chisel-router plane Mauricio?


----------



## StumpyNubs

FOR SALE: Wood Plane. As is. $16










Seems a bit shady to me… (Now that' a funny one, ain't it!)


----------



## bandit571

Newest arrival in the house. Looks like a Fulton #3 sized plane. Big Brass adjuster wheel. "Lever" cap has a plastic cover bolt, maroon in colour. "FULTON" inside a red oval on it. RED handles and frog! If that is the Japanning on the base, it is 100% there, even on the beareing surfaces for the frog. Front knob is a tall one, but no "ring" at the base. Iron is strange, though. Just the very corners were "clipped'. Stamped into the iron is a "Made IN WEST GERMANY". Frog bottom is not a flat surface, rather it is a "Ridge" running around the outside edges. Long frog bolts, too. No frog adjuster screw.









Frog area. End of the lateral lever is just a late Stanley folded over. Look at the iron works..









That iron is thicker than my "normal" Stanley irons, too.









Looks like bandit is at it again….


----------



## mochoa

Mos, just checked my book on making wooden planes, he calles it a Wood Router.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anyone ever seen one of these? I think I want one just to see how it works!


----------



## Mosquito

Lol nice Mauricio. I was just joking around… router plane with a chisel… chisel-router


----------



## mochoa

Wow, thats sweet!


----------



## Dcase

Stumpy that 16 dollar plane could be worth it?

Seller says "has no maker name on it but has a raised letter-R and number 5" I don't know of any planes marked with an R so I have a slight hunch that the R is actually a K. Could be a Keen Kutter #5 made by Stanley with a Bedrock frog…. I am actually tempted but the shipping price ruins it for me…

I have seen a plane like the one you just posted… Its a rabbet plane, I forget what they called that style… I bet it would be fun to use.


----------



## Dcase

Oh and I just remembered… That rabbet is called a Coach Makers Rabbet plane…


----------



## Dcase

Here is a link with some info on that rabbet Stumpy…

http://books.google.com/books?id=lSVMWpzqfNgC&pg=PA217&lpg=PA217&dq=coach+rabbet+plane&source=bl&ots=n3t8T2-6i5&sig=3-YcidpU-bzrrWjUI5fTEH8tOfQ&hl=en&sa=X&ei=GX94UOz9DMT9ygGMr4DAAQ&ved=0CC8Q6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=coach%20rabbet%20plane&f=false


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Dan, I knew I had seen that coach makers rabbet… I just couldn't remember where, or what it was


----------



## Bertha

+1 on the last 100 posts.


----------



## donwilwol

here's a sargent knuckle not bad priced if your looking. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sargent-No-5306-Low-Angle-Adjustable-Mouth-Block-Plane-/170920373508?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cba5ed04


----------



## terryR

Wow, these totes are easy to make…when you print out the plans from Lee Valley…glue that to the wood…and follow the friggin instructions 

this one is from walnut…finished with BBO…headed for a stanley no4…










Don, using the casting from my old stanley 27 as a tote holding jig has already saved me time in sanding! Thanks for sharing the tip in your blog!

Guess I better fix this old porch pretty soon…it's really bad!
.


----------



## donwilwol

Its great Terry. I like the walnut.


----------



## WhoMe

If anyone is looking for a LN #9, here ya go. I guess this is more or less like a shooting plane.
LN 9

And if anyone is looking for a decent looking $45, here ya go. Looks pretty good. Has a little surface rust but a rosewood handle and rosewood on the fence. 
45

And a Stanley #12 for a good price (right now)
12

OHHHH, and lookie what I found. No more manual labor for me..lol. ANNNDDD it is still less than a LN shooting plane..
Skil

Anyone for a Bridge City Block Plane. Looks pretty cool..
HP-3


----------



## chrisstef

CALENDAR SUBMISSION *

Fellas - im gonna work on getting all the pics together for the Epic Calender. If anyone wants their pics in do me a favor and email them to me. PM me for the email address so i can get the original file and not pull it off of LJ's. If you could title it with your LJ handle (or your real name) that would help too. Credit should be given. Thanks guys.


----------



## Dcase

Terry, tote turned out nice… I usually use Walnut when I make mine but my Walnut does not have the same grain as yours. I think the Walnut I use is Black Walnut. I will take some pics later. I like the grain in your tote more so then I do in the stuff I have.


----------



## mochoa

Terry, that tote came out amazing.

Your right the porch needs attention. There is a very appropriate saying in Spanish, kind of along the lines of "The cobblers kids don't wear shoes" but its "Casa de herrero, cuchillo de palo" <at> There is probably a more artful way of translating that but there you go. ;-)

Chris, I'm sending you my pics in chunks of 4 now. Thanks for taking the lead on that. Its going to be awesome!


----------



## bhog

Mauricio LOL.I have heard that if I was a plummer we would still have an outhouse. - I mean how often do you want to work all day and sometimes into the evening,then come home and work some more?Not talking shop time either…


----------



## mochoa

I just realized that my translation in pointy brackets returned "at". It goes - " at the house of the blacksmith, the knives are made of wood"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Huzzah, Cardinals!!!!

Carry on.


----------



## thedude50

I would like to get a few good shots done with the new nikon but i have to find the right subject to post a photo of . this damn laptop is going back to Asus it has not been right sence they fixed it the usb loads over and over at first it did it a couple of time a day now it does it when ever i type friggin pisses me off this has been a great cpu and now i am friggin pissed about this

Dan i WAS NOT A BIG FAN OF THE FLAT TOP BEDROCKS LOOKS but they grew on me i WAS MORE A FAN OF THE SUPERIOR FROG AND FROG ADJUSTMENT system I guess the Hock blade could look ok on a flat top bedrock but it just looks like they were cheep and didn't make a time tested the flat tops grew on me however it is more function than finish to me on the bedrocks


----------



## Bertha

For those that asked about the brace. Good Gawd. 
.


----------



## Bertha

That HP3 is bananas. Someone should really buy that.


----------



## terryR

Al…
...buddy…make this easy on yourself…your friend with 10 thousand tools is going to wear out your inbox!

Just get him to rent an open warehouse…spread out all the tool porn…buy a few kegs of beer…and let us all know when and where! 

Dan, thanks for the compliments on the walnut tote…I received that walnut for FREE from one of my power tool only friends! I saw it in the burn pile and grabbed it…"What are you gonna do with THAT?" my friend asks…"it's split down the middle, full of knots and a live edge, and twisted like a propellor. It'll never go through your planer!"

Heck, that's the sort of wood I search for when carving small stuff. The figure and color around the knots is what I want…i just clamped this board to the table and cut off what I needed with an 80-year old Atkins hand saw that still needs restoring. Used an 18 to square the edges…planer…what planer? 
.


----------



## Bertha

^that's probably the best idea!
.
You hearing this, buddy?
.
In other news, haters gonna hate. My hat is not for sale.
.









.
These are, though. Several have expressed interest. PM with offer and I'll forward it along.
.


----------



## chrisstef

Kegs of beer and hand tools galore … id buy a plane ticket for that. That hat on the other hand, needs some work, i like mine to the point where it should be thrown away. A good layer of sweat funk a,ll broken in and floppy. Calendar submissions are flowing in. Al, Don, Terry, Hog , Dude, Who, Only … need you guys too.


----------



## terryR

Chris, I'm honered you would ask…
...but I'm not worthy this year…no bench in my shop…just work tables.

BUT, I'm the first in line to purchase the finished calendar! Heck, I'm gonna want at least TWO copies…one for the shop and one for the house…


----------



## chrisstef

It aint about what ya got bro, its about how you use it. Trust me ive been telling my wife that for 10 years. Still holding strong .


----------



## donwilwol

picture request?


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed Don. Message sent for my email.


----------



## donwilwol

Yea, I wasn't thinking that far ahead. I was wondering what pic's I may have posted that anyone may want to see in particular.


----------



## Mosquito

Terry… I'm submitting pictures… and all I have is a workmate ;-)
-

Send him whatever you want, Don. We'll be storing them all until whenever Chris decides to stop taking submissions. Then we'll be sorting through them. Not sure how that's going to work (Chris is in charge of that, right? )


----------



## Brit

I vote we just give Chris the right to pick the pics he thinks will work best. I for one am not going to stop speaking to him if my photos don't make the cut. PMing you now Chris.


----------



## Mosquito

We've been going back and forth via e-mail a bit, and we were talking about making some collages of images, depending on how many there are


----------



## thedude50

Well the Electrician is coming today and I hope we are going to get power to the new Table saw and the compressor both are 230 volt I am adding a 100 amp aux panel just for the shop it wouldbe a big step up no more chasing extension cords to work . this is going to be cool


----------



## bhog

I will have to see what I can do.I just started a commissioned bar-cab-shelf project yesterday and things are looking packed in the shop.I will try to get something.What kind of deadline we looking at facecheeser?LOL used in a sentence again brochacho.


----------



## bhog

Also dude if your not up to it dont do it but;
White= neutral
Green=Ground

Red to one side and black to the other side of a double pole breaker.White goes to neutral bar and green to ground bar.Some electricians put them to the same bar I dunno what your code is for your area.Read and understand the instructions for the plug and receptacles you use.Easy peasy broski.

I also understand you may be too busy or just not want to do it.No biggie.


----------



## chrisstef

Hogdong - we kinda figured wnd of the month for submissions. We'll see what we get at the end of the month and go from there. Someone will come up with somethin smarter than me being the sole judge .


----------



## Mosquito

Went to an "Antique Show and Flea Market" today… quite underwhelmed. But I did come away with a $10 spoke shave…


----------



## bhog

Mos do post.I snatched a rusty 110 clone for 3 bucks yesterday.I know people would rather drop a duece on the 110 but I use em.Set it and leave it.


----------



## Bertha

*White= neutral*
.
I don't know what you guys are talking about but be careful, lol. I'm white and pretty neutral, so it should be OK. My genitalia is black, though; for the record. 
.
Read it and weep, kiddos; any takers on the curvies? PM. This is painful to post. 
.


----------



## Bertha

For Andy and Don,
.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Al. Suddenly I don't feel so bad about having a dozen scrapers planes and even more #5s.


----------



## carguy460

Finally, the father/son Millers Falls 18C is put back together! Those corrugations are a mutha to clean out, by the way…




























I didn't have one scrap of wood that was longer than the plane…I'm embarrassed to say that…but I still made little curls:










And here it sits on my "plane till"...thats embarrassing too…










No calendar shots here, I'm not worthy of that…plus I don't know how to take good pictures with a Blackberry…


----------



## ShaneA

Nice job Jason.


----------



## donwilwol

sharp looking MF jason!


----------



## donwilwol

remember this #2?









I've been bidding on bases ever since I got it, but just the bases go for close to $100. Well, finally, one with a few hole drilled so the price got to my level.










I'm not sure what the hole were for, but it does look a little better now.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Those are speed holes to make it plane faster. lol

looks like someone screwed on a fence for something?


----------



## donwilwol

yea, same exact holes on both sides.


----------



## Bertha

Don,
.
Fence! Fence! Fence! lol.
.
Those compass planes aren't mine, just a buddy's for sale :*(


----------



## donwilwol

yes, I know Al, but it's nice to know crazy has company.

Why would you put a fence on a #2?


----------



## OnlyJustME

they couldn't keep it square on the board? lol


----------



## Bertha

Why would you put a fence on a #2?
.
Because you'd be the first. Someone has to be the first
.


----------



## OnlyJustME

nice deer. wouldn't mind tearing through a field on that.


----------



## ITnerd

Don, if they're on both sides, its possible he was using chamfer fences on it.

A while back I saw a pair of L shaped iron with 3 screw holes, and triangular wood wedges on the bottom of the L's. Couldn't figure it out until the old timer running the table showed me the matching (beat to death) #3. The wooden wedges extended under the plane body and only exposed about a 1/2" iron, widthwise. a pretty cool trick, but not at the price he was asking.


----------



## Bertha

I've never ridden (sp?) a two-wheeled motorcycle but the Boss Hogg just speaks to me in vulgar ways. 
.








.
so ridiculous that it's awesome.


----------



## thedude50

b hog i was tol white is hot and black is not the other wire is red so now i am lost . Its a good thing the electrician is doing the wiring I am making him a rifle for doing all my work in the shop he did the wiring for the shop lights a couple of months ago and then he is doing this job a 100 amp sub panel for tools and we ran as much wire as i had on hand and cut out all the box locations next we will put in the top of the line Rapid air system co I will have Air on each tool to blow the machines off and the system has 12 drops in the shop and one out on the driveway for airing up the car tires and using my air tools should I have to do any auto repairs on the driveway since no cars are allowed in the shop.

Al I will soon have the plane of your dreams and i have decided it will be my photo for the calendar. It is such a special plane I cant believe I was fortunate enough to get it.

Arlin aI am still waiting to hear if your sending the 602 iron that you think is short I have the replacment and will ship it the day i get the short one back.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, what the sudden 2 wheel kick? I have mixed feeling about John Deer green motorcycle. It may grow on mt though.

Lance, you've got 12-3 wire, so red and black are hot. On normal 12-2 wire, Black and white are hot, Green is always ground and bare is always Neutral. depends on the code.

chamfer fence, I didn't think of that!


----------



## donwilwol

One more quicky.





































More in the restoration before and after


----------



## Bertha

*I am making him a rifle.*
.
Dude, do tell. Are you talking machining? If you've got the tooling to make things quiet, if you get my drift, I've got the license. PM.


----------



## JayT

My day was spent getting further along on a couple more roundies.

Bedrock Type 4 608

Before










Now. The blade was so pitted, I'm not sure it will be salvageable. When I have more time it'll get worked over &/or replaced.



















Type 4 605C

Before (but after electrolysis to remove a LOT of rust)










Now. Obviously still needs a tote repair/replacement. The blade and breaker are not original, either, but they will be fine for a user unless I find a screaming good deal on a correct set.



















And a roundie family shot 606C, 608 & 605C, all type 4's


----------



## Mosquito

Nice looking restores Don and Jay!
-

Here's the spoke shave I just picked up


















and here's the #5 1/2 back together. Haven't sharpened it yet, but hope to sometime this week if I can find the time….



























I've got a low knob on the way, but will have to find a short threaded rod for it


----------



## lysdexic

Jason,
The Milers Falls matches the red, retro clock perfectly.


----------



## WhoMe

chrisstef, Not sure I have anything worthy but i will look around or shoot something and get it your way. It may be a couple of days though. Any specific format, sizing type requirements on your end?

Jay, nice growing family you have there. Like your photo diorama background too..

Mos, lovin' your Ty11 5 1/2C. One of these days, I need to see if I can find a un-cracked base for mine. Even though it works fine, it is just the principal of the thing. No cracks….


----------



## Mosquito

WhoMe, I hear you… My T11 7c is cracked too. Should work fine, but still.

I got it (5 1/2) mostly sharpened up tonight. I say mostly, because there is a small probably 1/4" section on the left that isn't straight yet, so it doesn't have a micro bevel on it/isn't too sharp. I'll probably regrind the hollow grind/primary bevel on it, and then sharpen it up again later. I flattened the sole a little, but have a little more to do yet. There's a section just in front of the mouth that isn't flat yet. But I couldn't wait (I was doing all this work while the girlfriend was dying her hair)


----------



## ShaneA

Ouch, the Handyman lever cap on the Bedrock is almost a crime against humanity. They look way better now. I am sure the 2 line lever cap was not too easy/cheap to come by. Those things can cost a pretty penny, I am almost ashamed to say how much I had to pay for the cap on my 608.


----------



## Bertha

Mos for the win. V-logo. nice


----------



## Bertha

*Those things can cost a pretty penny, I am almost ashamed to say how much I had to pay for the cap on my 608.*
.
Or a #8 frog, sigh.


----------



## Bertha

Rock roundies, I'm telling you. Worse than crack.


----------



## ShaneA

ahh, the frog of shame! that seems like such a long time ago…


----------



## lysdexic

poor frog


----------



## thedude50

I have a Stanley cap on my 608 still looking for a one line bedrock cap


----------



## bandit571

Ever hear of an iron stamped "MADE IN WEST GERMANY"??? I have a wierd Fulton #3, came all the way from Michigan, no less. Maybe Stumpy is importing stuff nowadays? Clipped corners on it as well…









Even the frog is "different", and no. it ain't a pressed steel "Toad", either…









It will get a nice re-hab, ala padawan Bandit…..


----------



## stonedlion

The wife and I took a little drive and did a little rust hunting today.

Not too shabby a haul - Stanley #7 type 4, Stanley #4 type uncertain as yet and a Wards Lakemaster(?). Total investment $29.










The #7 has some issues and I could use some practical advice from the plane gurus.

Off the bat, there is a decently repaired break right at the mouth. If the front end didn't snap off it must have been damn close to it.










I checked the bottom to see how true the toe is with the heel. The toe has a total rise approaching 1/16th of an inch at the far end. Basically the farther forward of the mouth you go, the more it lifts. Near the mouth it is not noticeable.

Is this plane a goner? Should I shine it up and hang it on the wall until another type 4 comes along needing parts OR it is possible that the plane will perform acceptably even with the funky toe? It looks to me like it was used after the repair.

On a happier note, last week I had finally took some time to examine a Stanley 5 1/4 I acquired at the Mile High Flea Market when I was in Colorado last month.

I was pleasantly surprised to discover that the plane is in even better shape than I realized when I bought it.










And the jappaning is easily 99.9% complete.










Clearly the plane has seen some significant use, the sole is scratch up pretty good and will take some effort to clean up. I guess the low humidity of the mountains helps keep rust at bay.


----------



## chrisstef

+1 on Shane's crimes against humanity.

Richard - you hit the motherlode. Thats a serious haul for 29 semolians. Id try lapping the osle on that #7 and see what kind of scrtaches you come away with. It might be a candidate for the belt sander flattening.

Mos - ive got 2 of the same spoke shaves in that style. I could never find any info or makers marks on them. Any luck on your end?

I got into the shop for a little work last night and spent some quality time with the #3 Union. I noticed it had some bad milling on the seat of the frog and the slightest nick in the iron. I managed to square everything up and IMO its the most well tuned plane in my till right now. Im on a mission boys.


----------



## terryR

Wow, nice looking planes on the thread today…think that is longest iron I've seen on a 5 1/4…

Can you guys share a lil advice on spokeshaves? I have none…need many…where do I start?

Thanks in advance…


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, what do you plan to do with a shave


----------



## terryR

Don…you name it…I'll give it a try! 

...seriously, spoons, any handle-shaped thingy the lathe can't handle, 32" wooden arrow shafts, so I guess I need to shave inside curves, outside curves, don't really know what else…yet…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I kinda like all the red on that Fulton, Bandit.

Richard, a 16th is huge and lapping a #7 is, too. But I think you could go after it a bit with some corse grit paper before deciding it's display only. Nothing to lose, anyway…


----------



## donwilwol

Richard, I agree with Smitty. A type 4 is pretty hard to come by. The frog on a pre-lat is worth what you got into it. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## Mosquito

Chris, I can't read it yet, but on the blade it has a makers mark on it. I'll see if I can clean it up and read it
-

Nice haul Richard. I agree with Smitty and Don. 1/16" sounds like a lot of work to get rid of, but then again… like they say, no loss in trying. The 5 1/4 looks really nice!


----------



## JayT

Ouch, the Handyman lever cap on the Bedrock is almost a crime against humanity. They look way better now. I am sure the 2 line lever cap was not too easy/cheap to come by.

So does it count as a gloat if I tell you that actually there is only $26 invested in the 605C at this point?

Good luck with the #7, Richard. If you can't use it now, the only thing lost by trying to flatten the sole is your time.


----------



## racerglen

That #5-c typer Craftsman's slowly nearing finishing, it was out on the sole by .03 or a 32nd,
isn't anymore, but it was a lot of passes on the belts..We'll see what comes out the throat later..


----------



## Mosquito

Chrisstef, the spoke shave I just picked up has a stamp on the blade:
S SMITH & SON
CAST STEEL


----------



## Mosquito

Re S Smith & Son, I've found this information in a few places now:

"Seymour Smith & Son worked in Worcester MA from 1850 to 1856 and in Sharon CT from 1856 to 1866. They finally ended up in Oakville, CT and were in business from 1866 to 1966. They made at least 6 different styles of all metal spokeshaves. They often supplied spokeshaves to Sargent the planemakers though Sargent mostly supplied their own blades. 3 of the 6 styles of Smith shaves were copies of Batchelder designs."

The company was named Seymour Smith & son between 1884, and 1912. They incorporated and changed their name to Seymour smith & son, inc in 1912. And after that was well known for their "garden and cutting tools" apparently.

Mostly taken from here: http://members.acmenet.net/~con12a/saw%20set%20website/old%20literature/Seymour_Smith%20c.PDF


----------



## bhog

Terry I would advise you to get a stanley #53 adjustible mouth spoke and a 63 round bottom.The 53 can really hog off material with an open mouth or get fine with it closed. A cheap 51 for a set it forget it type.I find them annoying to set.I have never messed with a 151 but I imagine they are sweet.
Ofcorse if money isnt a prob hit up LN or LV.

And almost forgot that the woodies are pretty cool to.I started on a kit from LV,the small spoke,about a month ago but have put it on the shelf untill I get a drill press.I dont trust myself drilling 3/32 deep with a forstner freehand in quilted bigleaf.And Im still without a working bandsaw…lol…I may take a pic of the parts later….


----------



## chrisstef

Excellent info Mos. My neck of the woods too. Ill have to pull out my spokes so we can compare.

Edit: weve got a dead match. Seymour is barely evident on my iron but its there. Exact match!


----------



## Mosquito

I'll show you mine if you show me yours ;-)


----------



## OnlyJustME

I love my #151. So easy to set and use. It's been used so much the 151 is starting to wear off.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Ill get a pic for ya in a lil bit. Feedin babystef. He's hungies.


----------



## bhog

Here she is boys,sitting there all victumized.I have left it for a reminder to my other tools to not piss me off.And it has worked.I was so mad at this thing I bodyslammed it(overhead).Then picked it up and did it again.I cannot recall being that mad at a tool ….ever.










I am not ashamed.


----------



## chrisstef

No shame required hog. Theres nothin wrong with goin all ultimate warrior on the bandsaw. Every tool deserves a good beatin now and then.


----------



## Mosquito

Keeps the rest of them in line


----------



## OnlyJustME

That was a bandsaw? Well maybe you can keep the motor, pulleys, switch and the wheels and make something useful like a disk sander.


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my! It looks a little out of adjustment now…


----------



## carguy460

"Even the frog is "different", and no. it ain't a pressed steel "Toad", either…"

LOL bandit! I think you just quoted my wife…she will be pleased to hear that!


----------



## bandit571

Frog now looks a bit better..









The front took awhile to clean up though…









and where the frog sits looks strange…









As well as the base, it does look a little better..









Money shots will be a while, though. In the process of moving the household FORTY MILES to the east. It does have a basement, though. All the improvements so far on this #3 have been done in a morning's work.


----------



## Bertha

*I am not ashamed.*
.
Nor should you be. Sometimes smashing is the only reasonable action. It's simple Darwinism. You were selected over that tool. 
.
My tool, however, is always selected. 
.




.
Lol at the ghillie suit over a guy that shot his tv.
.
Stef, have you seen "That's my Boy"? It's a mindless Sandler flick but there are some one-liners in there that are priceless. Weak dude getting humiliated. All the stuff you like to see.


----------



## ITnerd

Did somebody say, Spokeshave? Some Stanleys, a couple baileys, and a patternmakers set. I use them for rounding handles, trimming handles to fit axe & hoe heads, a quick chamfer in tight areas or inside curves, and generally to prevent my children & Queen from ever having to fight over an inheritance.









And now I have a handplane problem (no, not the one you already know about). Gonna need some advice from the gang on this one.

I picked up a Sandusky Panel Raiser. I had sworn off planes until the new year (yeah right) then this came along and it had to be mine… It arrived in pretty rough condition, but after some cleanup with BriWax it came out looking like this:










Getting the nicker out was a beast, it had rusted into place and required whacking, cursing and bourbon to resolve. I thought the worst part was over, then I flipped it upside down, and prepared to remove the fence and screws for a good cleaning. I put a couple drops of oil at the base of the screws, got out my trusty full width screwdriver, and proceeded to snap half of the damn head off the first screw.









After what I judged to be an appropriate amount of profanity, pouting and bourbon, I went back to give the second a go. And proceeded to snap off half of that one. After what I now deem to be an excessive amount of cursing, bourbon and sobbing, I am left with 2 half screws that cannot be unscrewed, a large beech paperweight, and a screwedriver shaped dent in the drywall.

Any thoughts gents? Sandusky tapped the screws right into the wood, and there isn't alot of room in the slots to sneak a plier head in. I thought about hacksawing between the body and the fence, but the fence is on so tight I can't even get a feeler gauge in there, so I would likely trash the wood. I don't mind the screws not being original, but I'd like to preserve as much of the planes condition as possible. Let me know if you have any ideas on how to make this suck less.


----------



## Mosquito

If that's the one that was listed on eBay a little while ago, I was watching that one, and also rather tempted. From the sounds of it, I'm glad I didn't try… Could you get a dremel disk in there if you had to? Make your own slotted head screw?


----------



## Gshepherd

Sometimes this works and well you get the idea… put a few drops of oil down the screw holes and leave for a day or two…. Then you could try a screw extracter set which sometimes it has worked for me and other times the piece does the shop floor dance. The hardest part is getting the extractor started which I did finally got smart and used a piece of wood with the hole size of the extractor over the screw to act as a guide if you will…..

If you have not had a screw extractor set before be sure to read it. cause you have to drill counter clockwise and very slow. I have also used a tiny drill bit and put several upclose ad personal holes all around the screw to loosen it up a bit as well then glued a small piece of wood back in it's place. When drilling do not put to much pressure on the small bits cause they will break which will almost surely put you into a deep and dark depression and you do not want to go there…..


----------



## JayT

Chris, all I can say is I dunno and good luck. At least it is a very nice looking paperweight 

Not so random Sunday shot. Took the 605C for a test drive.



















You might notice the tote repair compared to the pics above. Not perfect, but workable for a first attempt. I also won a period correct blade & breaker on ebay for $15, including shipping, so this guy will be complete in less than a week.


----------



## stonedlion

Thanks for all the advice about the #7. I am inclined to agree. I am willing to take a run at flattening the sole before deciding its fate.

The screws holding the frog are fused with rust. I gave it a generous bath with Kano Kroil last night and just tried them again. No luck. I just gave them another treatment and now we wait.


----------



## bhog

Holy slab batman.Nerd I wonder if you could break the rest of the head off and use one of those screwdriver holesaw thingies for gettin the shaft out.Then you could fill the hole,re drill and the head of the screw would cover everything.I need one of em to repair a broken screw in a hinge install on the last box I built.I feel your pain inside where only another who has spewed all kinds of cuss words in a situation like that can.HELL.

On a side note my sister slapped some habanero in my BBQ sauce.Ya baby,feel the burn.Not looking forward to the mudblow thats brewing,which feels sooner than later.Pretty close to hating life right now.And its gonna take awhile to get her back cuz shes all the way across the country.Well played.


----------



## waho6o9

Here is what you need. A cheap spray bottle (you probably have an empty one laying around). In this bottle mix a 50/50 mix of 100% acetone and dextron/mercron automatic transmission fluid. The two fluids will separate like oil and vinegar so you have to shake the bottle well before spraying.

It's flammable as heck so be careful.


----------



## Brit

Richard I feel your pain with the rusted in screws. A year ago I bought a small hand drill. The spring in one of the jaws was broken, so they didn't close properly. This didn't phase me and I was all set to fashion a new one from a guitar string. When I came to unscrew the back of the chuck to remove the jaws, it wouldn't budge. It has been soaking in penetrating oil for 12 months now and I still can't shift it. I'm now contemplating 'doing a Bhog' and throwing it into the sea.


----------



## ITnerd

Thanks for the ideas guys, I've got a cheap set of screw extractors on the way. I'll try to flatten the head thats left, or use a tiny cutoff wheel on the Foredom. I have the worst luck with those mini cutoff wheels though, I can't tell you how many times I've ended up picking fragments out of my arm and face.

And yes Mos, it was on Ebay, and its yet another reminder to make sure there are good pics. I knew the blade was rusty, and expected a challenge with the screws. I can't complain too much, it'll be a solid panelraiser for a little over a bill. If you (or anyone) is ever looking for a specific Sandusky, just let me know. I've got a bunch of spare hollow and rounds, some jointers and jacks lying around too - from user up to pristine.

The slab is a 3" thick chunk of live edge Holly that was about 7 feet long and almost 2 feet wide. I trimmed the checking off each end, netting me about a six foot chunk for a bench. It is heavier than all hell, I almost shat myself when I picked it up onto the stands and bench. Not a smart move for a guy with a fused pair of cervical vertebrae.

I'm not ashamed to admit, I was starting to use a scrub and jack to plane it level, but its got to lose almost 1/2-3/4 an inch across the middle. I got pissed off about the third day, Bhog'ed the scrub plane and plugged in the dewalt hand planer. Best decision I've ever made. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## donwilwol

Richard, don't be afraid to add a little heat. It doesn't usually take much.

Andy, just hit it with a bigger hammer.


----------



## Brit

There's just nothing to get hold of Don. I might try heating it up with a torch before I toss it.


----------



## chrisstef

Richard - you can also try using a monkey or adjustable wrench on the screwdriver handle for a little extra torque. 
Hog- i just a couple dozen habaneros from a guy i do work with. Im heading for some hot sauce / sammie spread. 
Brit - i suggest goin all hooligan style on it. Get good n fired up, gather a group of friends and boot stomp the crap out of it.


----------



## donwilwol

A punch sized about the screw head size and a large hammer. It might help break it loose.


----------



## Brit

Sometimes tightening a screw will break the seal and enable you to then undo it.


----------



## donwilwol

Loud profanity sometimes helps.


----------



## bhog

The kind thats barely audible-vein busting-will surely work.

Guys I just thought of a good new nic name for Smitty…..ElderSmitt…. let it sink in.


----------



## chrisstef

Doesnt the mormon community use elder in front of their last names?


----------



## bandit571

Frog screws were rusted tight on a "project plane" I made this summer..









Two days of PB Blaster soaks. Third day, tried the big screwdriver, and a ball pean hammer. Turn the driver while tapping on the screwdriver's handle. Came loose, and I wound up re-using the bolts and the frog…









on a "new" base.


----------



## Mosquito

Looks like I'll be on the lookout for some #45 parts… Just picked up a second one for $40. Needs a fence (among other things) I've been wanting a second #45 so I can have two set up for different things. For example, T&G, or if I'm Rabbeting and Grooving, or what not. I'm fairly excited about it.


----------



## bhog

Steff I dunno.Just thought it sounded cool.Maybe a retraction ….dunno.

Mos, sweet.I still dont have a 45.Want one just havent snagged one yet.My wife caught me watching a woodwright shop the other day and he was using one and she commented on how cool it was.She even asked questions about it…RARE.I told her she could snatch me a nice set off the bay.LOL

Getting ready to witness zombieism(new word?) Anybody walking dead?


----------



## carguy460

I see discussion of screw extraction…I had a bad experience with a screw extractor recently…

I had a broken cap on an inherited Stanley 110 block…I posted on this thread, Don Yoda himself responded and sent me a cap (Thanks again, Don!)...the cap needed a cleanup, and the locking wheel deal (can't think of the right term) had snapped off in the cap…no worries I thought, I'll easy-out the thing…

After a 2 week soak in oil, I drilled a pilot hole and started the extraction process…wouldn't budge, so I tried harder…applied some heat…tried harder still…and cracked the dang cap clean in two!

Moral of the story - use extreme care when extracting stuck/broken screws. Other moral - it takes about 4 months after something like that for the ego to heal enough to tell the story to anyone. Sorry Don, I broke that cap you gave me back around June…

Anyway, good luck Chris, I hope your experience goes better than mine!


----------



## ksSlim

After soaking in penatrating oil, small tip on a solder iron, when the smoke appears, impact unit or hammer on screwdriver. I've had less than steller results with screw extractors.


----------



## Dcase

Best tool for removing frozen screws is a handheld impact driver… I consider this a must have tool.. I once had a frog screw that wouldn't budge even after giving it everything I had. I was ready to give up and then my dad gave me his impact driver and told me to try that and I did and the screw came loose after one shot with a hammer.

I really suggest everyone on here finding one of these, you wont regret it.


----------



## LukieB

*Chris*, I've been pretty impressed with this guy…





Depending on how big the screw is, I think the smallest they make is an 1/8". Don't know if that would help or not.


----------



## stonedlion

I did try chucking up a flat head tip in my brace and giving it some extra torque that way. No go. I'll give the Kroil some more time. By the end of the week I'll fire up the torch and show it who's boss. (Assuming I don't end up burning myself on hot metal or burn the garage down).


----------



## OnlyJustME

And if that don't work dunk it in the oil again and immediately set torch to it. then take a picture it should look awesome. lol

Just joking don't really try that. unless you want to have a fireball in your hands.


----------



## thedude50

Chris i DONT KNOW ABOUT ON A WOOD PLANE BUT I EITHER FREEZE OR Torch A STUCK SCREW that always works for me but if all else fails drill nit out and chase the threads.

Well guys this was a off weekend you see I scheduled the electrician and forgot I WAS SUPPOSED TO BE IN la for the wia show. I went a a member of the press I even got my press badge very cool. but i MISSED THE EVENT ON FRIDAY SATURDAY AND THEN DROVE DOWN FOR THE DAY on Sunday sorry about the caps lock . any way the day was good though i met lots of cool people I talked with the Schwartz for 20 minutes. Then I spoke with Mary may she is teaching me to carve a ball and claw foot. then I got to talk to the power tool master Glenn Huey. they were all very nice and were very interested in what i am working on . I then went to the class on the 1 hour saw bench with Chris and after that the class on doors with Glenn. O took a load of photos I post a few tomorrow hope you all had a good weekend .


----------



## racerglen

It's ALIVE !








Here you can see what taking a 32nd off a sole does, the corrigations at the right of the 
picture are shorter and shallower than the other side.









Still working on the tote, but couldn't wait to see if the rest had worked.








The screw had been driven in the front, wasn't sure it would come out, started stripping the 
slot almost as soon as I put the screwdriver to it..whew..
The hole now has a stained bamboo BBQ skewer in it..









still some "adjusting" to do with the frog, but so far it looks like junior gets a very useable 5-C 
type Craftsman to go with the refurbed 60's #4.
Stripped and repainted the body, frog just needed a good cleaning and a bit of surfacing, repainted the logo on the lever cap and a whole lot of sharpening.


----------



## donwilwol

Jason, I can't believe I sent you a bad cap!! Sorry 'bout that. I'll look and see if I have one without the broken off screw in it!

Glen, nice job on the craftsman.

I had to work yesterday so no shop time for me. My 2 hour job took the typical 10 hours to complete. Now to clean up the fall out.

Chris, I'll try to get some photo's out to you today.


----------



## bhog

LOL that it took Jason 4 months to come clean.Atleast it happened.Growth.Somebody insert one of those nifty pics ,I cannot remember what they are called.


----------



## donwilwol

looks like all I have is one more 110 cap exactly like I already sent Jason. Maybe I'll see if I can remove the screw before I send it out.


----------



## carguy460

Don - it wasn't your fault, don't sweat it! I should have been more careful!

Yes bhog…4 months…I was new to this site and didn't want to be THAT guy…now I don't care if I'm that guy because I've come to terms with the fact that I just am…oh well


----------



## Mosquito

Nice work Glen! Looking good so far


----------



## Dcase

So yesterday I was over at my parents house and I ended up picking up a few tools from my dads shop. My dad has so many odds and end tools and parts in his shop and they are all packed in file cabinet drawers so every time I look through them I find things I had not seen before.

Going through one of the drawers I found this guy









My first thought was please don't tell me my dad bought this plane with the intention of using it. My dad is not a hand tool guy but he is someone who always bought quality tools. I couldn't believe he would have got this plane with the intention of trying to use it. So I took the plane to my dad and asked him why in Gods name did he buy this thing. He told me he believed that the plane was part of a kids tool set and he was even thinking it was a set that they bought for me when I was a kid. I have no memory of ever seeing the plane before but its possible that this was my first hand plane. I am going to sharpen it up just for the heck of it and I may even display it.

Random Monday photo time… Picture of my workbench from last night done Smitty style. Nothing was moved or set up for the photo, just took a picture of the bench after I was done for the night… Can anyone guess what I am making?


----------



## chrisstef

Im going with a mailbox sleeve because youre "mail person" is slightly undersized or a little person. Either that or a periscope.


----------



## mochoa

There is a toy truck to the right of the box… Is that the trailer for the truck?


----------



## ITnerd

Dan, that plane came in a kids tool kit from Handy Andy by SkilCraft. They had a few different models, a larger one with split front doors, and the smaller kit with the single door. I had the small kit, and found it on a recent garage cleanout at moms.

And I second Mauricios vote, a trailer for the truck. Or a wee meth lab.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio you would be correct. I am making a big wooden semi w/ trailer, its a birthday gift for my nephew. The trailer will also act as a small toy box that he can keep his matchbox cars or what not in. I am making the truck out of maple and mahogany. Its gonna get played with so I am not putting all the fine detail parts on it like some of those model trucks but I still wanted it to look nice.

One thing I learned so far from this project is, "F" making my own wheels!! As I was planing this project I figured the wheels would be the hardest part. I looked through some plans on toy trucks and a lot of the plans called for ordering pre made wheels. I didn't really want to order pre made wheels because I can do that myself right? I went to HD and picked up a nice new hole saw and figured it would be no big deal to cut out 14 wheels from hard maple with the drill press. I had to drop the speed on my DP a couple times which required moving the belts around, no big deal just time consuming. After I got them all cut out I then had to sand them smooth and I did this the same way I do plane knobs using the drill press. I was able to fit 5 wheels on the bolt at a time but it still took a while. If I only had 4 wheels to make then it wouldn't be a big deal but if I ever do anything like this again I am going to order the pre made wheels. Making the wheels is not hard but it was just way to time consuming and not really enjoyable work.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive thought about making toys, it looks like a lot of fun and to watch the little ones using them would be awesome. Hopefully he gets all fast n furious with the semi. I miss my matchbox cars, dont miss stepping on them. I wonder if big mom's still has em.


----------



## mochoa

I hear you on that. And they are so cheap!

I bought these wheels at Rockler, they came with rubber and the axels which was nice. 









I got these wheels at Michael's, no axels though, I had to use cut off nails.


----------



## Dcase

Having the axles would be nice. I was thinking of using screws. If I don't like how they turn out I may end up just ordering them. This is my first toy car/truck project.

Chris, thanks for the info on the Handy Andy tool sets.. It looks like those toy sets were probably released before I was born so I wonder if the plane was ever really mine as a kid. I didn't find any other tools from those sets in my dads shop either. I will keep looking.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I'm an impact freak. I like air, though. I got the Bosch Li+ after my Makita's were stolen. Ba$tards. A man that steals another man's tools. Special place, man.


----------



## Bertha

Mauricio, those are some nice toys on some nice floors. We have similar tastes; only I went maple with hickory cabinets and stairs. Bit jarring to purists, but all local stuff. I went 7/8" T/G. 'only hurts once, right? ($$$). But it hurts real bad that one time (Lysdexic).


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Al. I've seen your floors, I love 'em. Mine are laminate, I sprung for the betters tuff, wide boards, beveled edges, but I wish I would have gotten real wood. Sand stratches this stuff (just happen to have a sand box in the backyard). Scratched on laminate bugs me, stratched wood just gets more character….


----------



## bhog

Jason youre not THAT guy youre one of the guys.I mean Al broke his ankle walking a terrior.You have no worries..

Just had a little smooth session.










Regrettably (sp?) most of these were done while jammin to Kesha's "Die young"Damn song is rotting my soul.Already cooked the rest of my brain.


----------



## Dcase

Al, the nice thing about the hand impact driver is its perfect to get the small screws loose on the tools. Its just amazing how well the thing works. I cant even tell you how many times I have spent hours trying to break rusted bolts loose from planes. Had I had the impact driver back then I would have saved so much time and effort..

In case anyone is not sure what it is or how it works I will explain briefly. When using the hand held impact driver you don't actually turn the driver with your hand. I don't know the mechanics of how the driver is made but basically it has two settings to loosen or tighten. To remove a screw/bolt you just set it to loosen, put the driver on the screw and hit the top of the driver with a hammer. The force of the hammer blow is what turns the bit so all your doing is holding the driver night and tight with one hand. One shot with the hammer only turns the bit less then a quarter of a turn. The idea is a shot or two with the hammer and the driver will turn the screw/bolt just enough to break it free so that you can remove it the rest of the way by just turning driver with your hand. The impact driver turns with far greater force then what you can do by manually turning a regular driver.

I really really strongly suggest everyone on here to add this tool to their list. The one I have was my dads and he bought it long ago for his motorcycle. In fact I just looked impact driver up on ebay and here is the same one I have listed as a motorcycle tool for 18.00

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Motorcycle-Hand-Impact-Driver-/230865147958?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c0a29836

a nicer looking one for 15.00 buy it now and 5 dollar ship

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vessel-Impact-Driver-no-2500-/280997090087?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416cbb5327

And one more really nice looking one at 6 bucks, one bid and 2 days left

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-USED-MECHANICS-TOOLS-IMPACT-DRIVER-LUDELL-MADE-MORE-/261112634335?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccb869bdf

For 20 bucks or less this tool is well WORTH it. Trust me guys. If you have a screw that is frozen or wont turn just spray some oil on it and the impact driver should loosen it right up with no fuss. This is a tool I wish I would have known about a long time ago, it would have really saved me so much time and effort with all them frozen rusted screws…


----------



## ITnerd

Another Impact freak here. I have the Hitachi Li-Ion lightweight drill (DS18DSAL)and impact gun (WH18DSAL) with the slide-type 1.5 Volt batteries, and they are both beasts. There's a set now at Amazon for a not bad price. I bought them one at a time, so I have 2 chargers and 4 batteries at this point, and I run out of gas before they do.

I will say, the gearing on the drill is not as robust as I would like; I bored holes for 16 5" anchors in concrete blocks and while the battery held up, the drill picked up a fair bit of run-out, I wish I had the impact gun when I did that project. But I think thats asking alot of a lightweight handheld drill; for most shop applications it would be fine.


----------



## mochoa

Has anyone tried the Hand Impact Driver that Harbor Freight sells?


----------



## mochoa

$5.99
http://www.harborfreight.com/impact-screwdriver-set-with-case-37530.html


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bhog - You bodyslam a bandsaw but a radio playing Kesha's "Die young" comes away on scathed? wtf?


----------



## lysdexic

Kesha sucks. Carry on.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, the Harbor Freight tools are hit or miss. I am sure that one probably will work but it looks kind of cheap compared to the ones I posted a min ago… I would grab one of the older ones off ebay.. They are not going for that much money and the old ones look so much more solid then the HF one. However for 6 bucks you cant really go wrong buying the HF one and seeing how it works/holds up.


----------



## thedude50

I have had my impact hammer screw driver since 1982 the steel bolts in the aluminum would seize on my bikes and I used that little sucker all the time I still do but i still torch and freeze stuck bolts first as that works with out breaking off the bolt. But Dan is dead on on don't buy the hf crap stop the madness they have a few good tools like my blast cabinet but most of their stuff is cheep crap " buy the best buy it once." A quote from my grand father whom I miss and love very much.


----------



## mochoa

Ok, I may have to pop on one of these on ebay then. My #5 has a levercap scew that wont budge.


----------



## ksSlim

Local farm supply store has 3 sizes of "hand held" impact drivers, small (just right for planes and such), medium 5/8" bolts and larger, and OMG made to use with a 3LB single jack.


----------



## mochoa

Repost from the workbench thread:
Al, this is for you, Lake Eerie Wagon Vise was just revealed at WIA. Works with the screw you have already.http://www.popularwoodworking.com/workbenches/schwarz-workbenches/lake-erie-wagon-vise-at-wia


----------



## Dcase

Well I didn't say not to buy the HF tool, I just said if it were me I would get the older one because its probably better quality. I also said you cant really loose if you did get the HF because its only 6 bucks.

I wouldn't consider buying from HF madness. Dude, your grand father has a good point about buying the best and only having to buy it once but not everyone can afford that route with every tool. I have bought a lot from HF, mostly small tools and misc items but when you are broke and cant afford a set of Bessy clamps its nice to have a place like HF where you can walk out with a pile of clamps for 20 bucks…


----------



## bhog

Tony lol I dunno.Its kinda high up on a shelf and I have it tuned in for near flawless reception.And it was stolen from my kids room.

Scott,I would let her.Are you implying that you wouldnt "tap for resources"? Why not right?


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a HF impact I bought 20-30 years ago. Its served me well so far. I'd love to be able to only by the best tools, but then I guess that would have left my $5 Sargent #15 in the rust barrel I found it.

I have no problem with some Harbor Freight tools.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, have you given that screw a few good wraps with a heavy hammer? Then a small pair of vice grips behind the head will often work.


----------



## mochoa

Don, no I havent, I'll try that. Thanks! I've been using it as is, but the blade isnt really heald tight enough and it has actually poped out of the plane on me mid scrubbing!

Dan I put a bid on that last one, Its a nice set of two, if I score that then I'll be happy, if not I'll go to HF. Thanks for those links.


----------



## chrisstef

Had a few beans in my pocket so i decided to make a stop at the local WC. My #4 iron is so out of sqaure i was all ready to buy a new Hock iron just to check out the hype … not in stock. IBC .. also not in stock. WTF why wouldnt you stock #4 irons seriously. Also, Veritas dovetail saws …. ewww. Why would you make suh a nice tool and dunk it into that Plasti-Dip crap. Looks like some internet ordering to the office for me.


----------



## ITnerd

Chris, if you're looking for something in between Veritas saws and Bad Axe/Medallion/Northwind Toolworks, I'd recommend you touch base with a guy named Ron Bontz. He's just gotten into the custom saw making business, and his prices are well below the established guys, but the quality is right up there. I posted the starter set I just got from him in the Saw thread, and I've been really happy with the cut and finish quality. He's also playing with a lot of exotics for the handles, my set is Paduak, and I've seen Walnut and a couple of others.

Heres a link to some of his work, he doesn't have a website yet, so is mostly taking work from repeat customers and word of mouth - http://photobucket.com/mysawproject. He's building them as requests come in, so any specific PPI, rake or set you wanted can be accomodated. PM me if any of you want his email info, or you can find him over at SMC.

Here's some other places to pick up tuned vintage saws. 
http://www.thesawwright.com/SawsforSale.html - Matt Ciancis page
http://www.secondchancesawworks.com/ - a newcomer, but with some nice deals.


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed i am Chris. Thanks for the info, im gonna dive on in and scope it all out. Ive got a nice Disston tenon saw that i need rehabbed. Its got a nasty little kink in it but it was my grandfathers and i really would like it fixed up. My saw setting skills are negligable and i do not wanna goof it up. Ive also got a fleet of disston handsaws that i would like tuned up and sharpened.


----------



## mochoa

Chris what are Bontz prices like?


----------



## Bertha

OMG, Mauricio; you are my hero. Dilemma squashed. Hooray! Lake Eerie, baby.
.
I've got to agree with Scott on the Kesha thing. Then again, his resources have been tapped so many times that it looks like an eclipse. Being that he's into astronomy like some other awesome LJs, his nickname was "corona" in school. "Gaping With Hyperemic Margins" was an excellent article he authored. Google Scholar it. Tons of likes. 
.


----------



## Bertha

*WTF why wouldnt you stock #4 irons seriously.*
.
Lol. That's like not stocking frozen wings at SuperWalMart. Dumb math. 
.
Edit to add Super to Walmart.


----------



## mochoa

Glad to help my friend!


----------



## bhog

Al ,that was the nicest way I have ever heard somebody tell another individual they have a breather.Holy crap that was funny.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Gaping With Hyperemic Margins" was an excellent article he authored. ..... whew. funny. bastard.


----------



## Bertha

*they have a breather.*
.
I lol'd so hard. Still chortling. Never heard that before. Christef, I think we have a contender for brothers in filth.


----------



## thedude50

I just got a joinery saw that i love and think you guys should check into it it is from Glen Drake tools the guy that makes the very best marking gauge made. what makes the saw so good is the handle is mounted to the back of the saw and not to the flimsy blade like all other saws. a couple of other things the saw blade is a few inches longer and has about 4 inches of smooth plate on the toe and heel of the plate. the plate is progressive it has small teeth in the toe and then bigger as you work in the plate then they reduce in sizer again this is a huge breakthrough. Let me explain when you push a piece of wood into your table saw the blade is moving already so the cut begins with a moving piece this does not happen in regular hand saws . However with the smooth plate the saw is moving at a good rate when the first small teeth enter the work piece. This makes starting the cut a snap. I also love the handle on the saw. It has a ergonomic angle of hang that matches the human form this makes the arm relaxed and a relaxed sawing arm moves on a pendulum. so your cuts are straighter and true I chose the medium blade but you can chose the whole kit with three blades for less than a cosman saw, or a bad axe and this saw is revolutionary in design and function I have lots of saws but this one is special.


----------



## ITnerd

Mauricio, I paid 350 sans shipping for the set of 3 saws, a dovetail, carcass and rip - pics here . The dovetail solo would probably be a bit over 100. Not a bad deal, considering Bad Axes start at 225.


----------



## mochoa

Chris that's a sweet deal for what you get and I think they look better than bas axe with the brass,


----------



## lysdexic

Agree, those are nice saws. Is it just me or do the horns seem a bit over exaggerated?


----------



## chrisstef

I contacted Joe over at second chance. I think im gonna ship him a few saws to work on that were my grandfathers. I dont have the guts to do it myself. 1 rip, 1 crosscut, one backsaw. I need my hand tool arsenal up and running. Im sick of things screaming in my ear.


----------



## Mosquito

Chris (IT… there are way to many of "us"...), do you have any more information on the Bontz saws? Does he do panel saws? I'd really like a good rip panel, but don't want to shell out for a matching LN to my crosscot. At least not yet…

I've been thinking about sending two of my D 8's to Bad Axe for sharpening, one rip one crosscut. Haven't committed yet, though, since getting the LN I haven't used anything else for cross cuts


----------



## bhog

Came across this looking through etsy.Lazaurus(sp)handplanes.Kinda dreamy.Wouldnt mind smoothing something with it.But would change the lat adjustment knob,kinda looks too shifterish.Maybe put a skull on there or something… yuck….


----------



## ITnerd

Hey Scott, yeah the horns are pretty pronounced - Ron is trying a lot of different handle styles, some more 'swoopy' than others. I think I just liked the Paduak so much I had to have them. If they start to bug me, out comes the Rasps. 

And Mos, I'm not sure on Ron's Panels, I've only seen his backsaws. He's been selling his prototypes and limited runs over on Sawmill Creek for a while, and has some pretty good feedback over there. I'll email him real quick and ask.

Some guy on the other forum named Maurice vouched for his saws. In a haze of bourbon I assumed it was our own Mauricio and placed the order… when I mentioned it in the saw thread, our Mauricio didn't know Ron or his saws… DOH. I am not a smart Nerd.

bhog, I think I've seen a couple of his planes on Ebay. They definitely catch the eye but theres something about some of the details that throw me, like the adjuster. The last one I saw went for a pretty high price if I recall, but I don't think I could love her. There's something about the knob that reminds me of my manpouch on a humid day. I would have nightmares of walking into the shop and seeing it stuck to its own leg or something.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bhog that is a gorgeous tote on that; have any clue what types of woods they are? I bet Al will dig the two-tone motif.


----------



## thedude50

A few things about jOE AT SECOND CHANCE he is a great guy his work is stellar and I could not be happier with the replate job he did for me I am committed to Matt Cianci as my primary saw guy but i do my best to keep both of them busy as they are both great guys and i am too busy building wood projects to dedicate more time learning how to do my own saws as wall as Andy does and if your not going to try to do it that well you should just pay joe or Matt they both are pros and they are good pros.


----------



## thedude50

the photo bucket worked great till i upgraded my account so i will give it another shot tonight . This is an action shot I CONVERTED IT TO b and W this one is for Smitty



























top photos are the Schwartz and the bottom one is Glenn Huey


----------



## chrisstef

I like the 2 tone and grain direction switch on the rear tote that bhog posted. Might keep that horn from breaking off like so many vintage ones. The brass screw through the center … meh. The adjuster; double meh, looks kind of surgical to me.

Mos - way too many chris's around here.


----------



## SamuelP

Here is one of my dream planes…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCARCE-STANLEY-H-Series-5-1-2-Plane-Sweetheart-Blade-/200833058854?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item2ec2954826


----------



## donwilwol

now your talkin Sam!!


----------



## SamuelP

I would really like a 4 1/2 H, but I would settle for 5 1/2 H. I wonder if Brit could tell us what they feel like to hold one. (For some reason my mind just regressed to being 12 years old and a one of your buddies copped a feel.)


----------



## donwilwol

well the obvious choice is "BOTH"


----------



## terryR

Let me add another fine endorsement for Joe at * Second Hand Saw Works*! He's a fellow LJ member that has sharpened several of my vintage saws…very nice workmanship…and awesome communication. He is sharpening a circa 1850 T.Sheldon & Sons for me right now…brass back…needs a new tote…mmmmmmm…

I intend to learn saw sharpening this winter…but until I master the art, Joe gets my business…
...just sayin'


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like a solid endorsment to me Terry. It looks like ill be sending Joe my Disston 12 for crosscutting, a WS for ripping, and a backsaw. All originally my grandfathers. Im kinda giddy about it.


----------



## lysdexic

I have seen and held a 4 1/2H but the guy who owns it made it sound as if it had belonged to Jesus, himself. So I put it down. Meh.


----------



## donwilwol

chrisstef, take a look opver hear, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27984 Joe hangs out there a bit. I've yet to send anything his way, but if I was going to send a saw out, that's were it would go. Between him and Andy, they're advice is invaluable.


----------



## terryR

...so what does the H refer to? I mean, the stanley 4 1/2 H…


----------



## donwilwol

Heavy. Its got a thicker casting


----------



## chrisstef

Apparently ive been slipping Don, i just added it to my watch list last night. Ive been emailing with Joe about the sharpening and i think we're good to go. Just one more thing that i need to try and cram into my brain.


----------



## Bertha

*made it sound as if it had belonged to Jesus, himself. So I put it down. Meh.*
.
That's how I kind of feel about most of those boutique tools. I'd still want a Marcou, though.


----------



## bhog

Tony, wenge and sepelle.I like it ,except for the adjuster.I doubt I would ever spend 1150 smacks on a plane but weirder things have happened.










Rump shot…....filthy,filthy…....Nice tails.


----------



## chrisstef

I like that tote even more with the back shot posted.


----------



## LukieB

Yeah that dovetailed tote is pretty sexy…


----------



## donwilwol

I'm betting that dovetail wasn't made by hand.


----------



## mochoa

Who is this Maurice imposter? Nerd, dont be fooled by imitations! At least he gave you good advise ;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Even after ITnerd smacking me with the sac association i still really like the tote and knob on the Lazarus. The dovetail shot enforced that.

His smoother is nice:










Thanks for the info Bhog.


----------



## mochoa

Those are a thing of beauty…


----------



## mochoa

However if you dont like two tone… those are what, four tone?...


----------



## Dcase

Don, I can see you attempting that dovetail tote.. I don't think it would be all that hard as long as you have a set up for sliding dovetails.

Random shaving shot









This shaving photo was taken the other day while smoothing a piece of hard maple for my current toy truck project. Hard maple is not one of my favorites to plane thats for sure.


----------



## chrisstef

Dan - calendar submission right there. Saved. If theres any others send em my way. PM sent on my email addy.


----------



## jap

I personally don't like the looks of Lazarus planes.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I've thought about attempting that dovetail tote. And I will sooner or later. I haven't yet. Its actually funny, I was thinking about it last night. I was going to dovetail in the other direction. No reason behind that, it was just my train of thought.


----------



## chrisstef

Just popped into the local tool consignment shop and came away with a pretty cool littl SW 95G butt gauge for a cool $4. Looks like it will come in handy as a marking gauge.


----------



## bhog

Jap welcome.

Tony said *even after itnerd smacking me with the sac* Wheres Al? Thats a teabagging…....


----------



## lysdexic

bhog, I think you answered your own question :^)


----------



## bhog

Scott, EWW I think I get it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha, i tried to type that without leaving an angle. I failed. This friggin' place is merciless.


----------



## Bertha

Hog, I was all in until I saw the back shot. The dovetails are gorgeous but what's going on with that stormdoor latch looking thing under the rear tote.
.
It's the detals in the Marcou and the materials (and the tolerances).
.


----------



## Bertha

Hog, I was all in until I saw the back shot. The dovetails are gorgeous but what's going on with that stormdoor latch looking thing under the rear tote.
.
It's the detals in the Marcou and the materials (and the tolerances).
.








.
Where's Al?
.









.


----------



## Dcase

Nothing quite like giving a good teabag.. My wife will have one every now and then.. I wish it was more often but shes not a big fan of tea.

Al, that miter plane is pure amazing… If I owned that plane I would sleep with it. I love the big knob with the brass inlays, looks a lot better then a hotdog handle. I would polish that big hard knob every night. I would take good care of that plane.

bhog, were you the one who brought up Walking Dead the other day? I know someone did and I meant to respond but it got lost in the mix… I watched the new episode last night and loved it. I am huge fan of the show and it looks like we are in for a really good season. The actors are just so perfect on the show, you can really tell they are putting their hearts into it and I think thats why the show is great.


----------



## chrisstef

Dan - ya gotta get her on the sleepytime tea, with chamomile. Knocks my wife right out and she loves it. Just gotta church it up a little bit.


----------



## bhog

AL ya I dunno what that is,it looks dovetailed too.That knob on the Marcou is awesome.You sir are the obi wan of picture LOL's.

Tony I almost couldnt believe you typed it like that.Good stuff.


----------



## bhog

Dan,yes that was me, I like it too and like you said you can tell they are passionate..

Also my mind just about exploded from your post…Tea bagging the wife and a huge polishing of the big hard knob.Such good material that im at a loss for words.Came in from the shop for a bigfoots thingy(ask chrisstef) and am going to head back out there to try to get my mind right. I doubt I will ever grow up.


----------



## Bertha

Dan is gettin so strong that I made a short fist pump and a grimace right here at work. 
Christef, have you every used the Super Sleepytime Blend?
.


----------



## chrisstef

Direct quote from Anchorman in regard to the panther cologne to clear up the bigfoot mystery. I used it in reference to Sprite Zero .. ewww. My tongue has something against all artificial sweeteners.

Al - ya know i actually typed "or cut right to the chase and go with a roofie" but deleted it. Apparently i should have left it. Your search fu is STRONG borther.


----------



## ITnerd

This thread grows strong in the force. I have been laughing in the middle of work calls, always a good thing.

Anthony, sorry for any trauma from the earlier Pouching. The only thing that gets me in more trouble than the teabagging in my house is the Dutch Oven Technique . I caught old girl the morning after dinner at a fancy french place, it was absolutely horrific. The closest I can come to describingthe smell is 'day old burnt sex'.

I think she actually had a mild seizure, and I spent more time on the couch after that than I did in 3 years at Virginia Tech. Be Ye Warned. Its been years and I still cannot even joke about it.

The Lazarus Smoother that Bhog found is alot cleaner looking than the first one, I could love her. And the only thing I would add to that Marcou miter plane is a Glory Port.


----------



## chrisstef

IT - i like to refer to those farts as either A.) Smelling like low tide or B.) Smelling like week old indian food wrapped in a used baby diaper. The urban dictionary post just made me blow snot. I also like to perform "crop dusting" especially in the grocery store and crowded arenas. Ill giggle all the way to the ice cream aisle.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 for Crop Dusting…

And for topical content:


----------



## Bertha

What on Earth is that thing, Smit?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It has a proper name that I can't recall, but it's a round tenon cutter. For rungs of chairs and the like. Used in the brace, you're looking at a pic taken from the bottom. Pretty cool beast, and fun to use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"So reasonably speaking, people buy new tools to get better results, more capability, do things quicker and with more accuracy, and if you don't want any of those, you probably are making things with hand tools."

I don't know about anyone else, but I have serious heartburn with that statement…


----------



## Dcase

Its funny that there is sometimes locker room humor on this forum. Dirty jokes are always around when I do woodworking. I have Sirius radio because I am a big fan of Howard Stern show and I have a dock for the radio in my shop. Every time I am in the shop I have the radio turned on one of the Stern channels. The other day I was in the shop planing some wood while listening to Howard ask his staff members if they have ever had their salad tossed…. As offensive or crude as that humor may be its sure as heck funny and entertaining. I don't find any comedy offensive and I would hate to be someone who actually gets upset and offended at such nonsense.

I try and stay clean with my jokes on message boards and such because you always fear offending someone.


----------



## Brit

Smitty it is called a Hollow Auger and is demonstrated here by Joe from Second Chance Saw Works.






By the way, who said this? "So reasonably speaking, people buy new tools to get better results, more capability, do things quicker and with more accuracy, and if you don't want any of those, you probably are making things with hand tools."


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hollow Auger! That's the name I have 'mental pause' on lately. Thanks, Andy!

It was a post in another forum topic here on LJs. My jaw dropped in the presence of such a closed mind. I decided I don't want to go back in there, either. Ain't winnin' no hearts and minds swapping barbs in a LJs forum, so it's best to leave it alone. That said, couldn't stand not sharing, for some bizarre reason. I've harped before about the anti-hand tool crowd, so I guess the message is 'they're still out there.' :-0


----------



## Brit

I hear ya Smitty! I've got nothing against power tools, but if I could only use power I'd probably be chatting to someone on a knitting forum now. LOL.

There's no enjoyment in power for me; just danger, dust and noise.


----------



## donwilwol

yea, I left quietly to Smit.

I haven't had much time in the shop lately, but managed to squeak this out.



















Here is some more pic's if interested, http://photobucket.com/Stanley18


----------



## Brit

Nice one Don.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And I really believe there's two meanings to the word precision when it comes to woodworking as pertaining to the electric tools / hand tools discussion.

Electric tool precision means incra gauges, digital angle readers, sleds, jigs, micrometers and, ultimately, building to plans that include detailed dimensions and/or cut lists. The goal is a great project, of course, but to get there in this manner is unappealing to me.

The hybrid approach means working stuff until it's square and true, whatever dimension that happends to be in many instances. And trimming to fit with a swipe or two of the block or smoothing plane.

Precision within power (almost) becomes an ends to means. Precision in hand tooled projects means a fit that's right.

Yeah, I know. Blah, blah, blah. So I'll stop. Have a great Tues evening, Gents!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice indeed, Don Yoda! BTW, I have something via USPS waiting for me tonight… Can't wait!~


----------



## Bertha

What thread was that on? I make a project a year, probably. Perhaps I should give up all these stupid handtools and buy a CNC, European saw, and an epilog. When I walk into my shop, I don't even notice my powertools. My focus is directly on my till.


----------



## Brit

Smitty, if you were running for President you'd have my vote. Oh wait….I can't vote.


----------



## Bertha

^I am; and I'd vote Smit. I'd need his stance on gun control, though


----------



## bhog

"I think she actually had a mild seizure " < double platinum. Is it messed up that day old burnt sex actually registered in my smell bank? My wife gets turettes(sp?) syndrome when I release,and after too many dutch's and murderous creepers we no longer use the same blanky < swear.Doesnt hurt my feelings anymore.

Cropdusting should be an olympic sport…..I have a good cropdusting story to share whenever you guys are ready….

Smitt Dont let em get ya pumped up.


----------



## Bertha

.









.
lol


----------



## Bertha

^find Waldo (can of Spam) in above, lol.


----------



## bhog

Bottom right…..2 seconds


----------



## Bertha

^for the win.


----------



## chrisstef

Al i think that comment smit posted came from the stars. Id vote smitty no doubt. Im getting my handsaw professionally sharpened while my 3hp grizzly saw sits in parts; thats where im at.

Hog i need the crop dusting story. My favorite line after a good dutch is "get that on your tongue". I also like to crack a huge fart and proclaim in some superhero voice "Take that underpants!"


----------



## bhog

Im pretty hybrid.I spent the day using a jointer,miter saw,planer,couple drills,impacter,hand saw,squares,screwdriver as an awl,mallet, and a few different smoothers.Oh and I fired up the table saw a bunch too.I find the most efficient way possible for me to do something ,be it power or by hand,and do it.It changes all the time though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My favorite line after a good dutch is "get that on your tongue". -That's baby-makin' music right there.


----------



## Brit

"Take that underpants". LOLOLOLOLOL.

Anyone know what you do when you're travelling light and staying in a hotel and you've just pee'd your pants? You all understand, I'm asking on behalf of a friend.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, I'm pretty sure thats why they still put hair dryers in the bald guys room.


----------



## chrisstef

I cant say how happy i am that you guys approve of my toilet humor. Brings me unfounded joy.


----------



## Bertha

I just lost the hosting for my website www.berthacombat.com. Outta nowhere. Did someone steal my domain name? PM me if you know how to fix this. Thanks!
.
I'm hybrid, too, Hog. Powerplaner and jointer mostly.


----------



## Bertha

I just got my first big Ebay screwjob. Guy sent it registered and I can't sign for a package (my job and friggin lawyer tactics). I told him to keep the money and gave him a positive review. That $hit hurts.


----------



## bhog

GOOD STORY***

2 yrs ago we had to meet with an adjuster on a job (water damage to a kitchen) boss man was running late so I had to start with out him.The adjuster is one of those "dear penthouse types" so im trying real hard to be professional and not nail her right there on the kitchen floor(lol).The homeowner ,a buddy named Jared,is lingering in the hallway.Then in comes the boss and I hear jared say " aww dude" kinda under his breath as Kap(boss) walks by and he is out of sight.Kap walks around behind me ,I instantly smell it-kimchee and hard boiled eggs of death and comes to rest beside us,leans up against the kitchen counter,and his barn door is wide open(fly).It was so open I dunno how he didnt feel it.It looked staged a diamond formation.I look away and I see that the lady notices and at that time you could tell she was just slapped with the gas.OMFG.It took power unimaginable to be able to say" I gotta go" and not fall on the floor laughing.

I found Jared and laughed to tears.We went back in and it was still pretty foul and Kap was still leaned up and still open.After the meeting was over we told him and he said "we need a hand sign or something".His sense of smell is almost non existant so he didnt realize he stunk so bad….....


----------



## donwilwol

Al, godaddy says you still own it. If you paid its yours.

http://who.godaddy.com/whois.aspx?domain=berthacombat.com&prog_id=GoDaddy


----------



## Brit

I can relate to that bhog.


----------



## WhoMe

Smitty, you're making comments like you read that thread by Horizontal Mike regarding new vs restore tools and if it makes you a better wood worker.

Wow, all the fumigating humor is VERY entertaining. Never heard some of those terms before. Have to think about using some of those. As for me, I inherited my 'abilities' from my father. The day doesn't start out right without rattling the walls of the bathroom or for that matter, any room of the house.

Humor
What do you call a vegetarian with diarrhea? ...... A salad shooter…


----------



## ShaneA

OMG, you guys are on a roll today. It is probably wrong to get amusement from a good toot and scoot, but that is where I am at. Get the appropriate distance away, look back and enjoy the carnage. Wrong, but still funny.

I guess it is hard for me to understand the hand tool vs power tool debate, in the sense of one side looking down on the other. Like Rodney King said "can't we all just get along?". I like whatever is available, that I can use, and gets me results I can handle. If you want to be an all hand guy, or an all power guy, I am good with that and say rock on. I prefer a little bit of both, and enjoy the endless journey on the trip to success. It just amuses me the narrow vision and understanding that can be found on the world wide web.


----------



## thedude50

just go pay the fee for the domain you have 30 days after it expires to pay up should be cool.

I am still having problems with the damn photobucket it appears they took away the ability to set the size of the upload photo so now i have to manually adjust the picture and save it as a copy in the new size so you guys don't get chopped off pictures of the Schwartz. I got to talk to him for about 20 minutes he is actually very different when the topic interests him and your talking about cool stuff.

I want to know where the thread is that had that line in it I like a good fight from time to time .

I have to say I am a hybrid woodworker and any one who thinks they can build an accurate project off a power saw is delusional . A table saw blade of great quality wont leave an edge any where as nice as a edge that has been planed to perfection. that does not mean you can do glue ups off your table saw blade you sure can. even miter joints but they don't fit as good as one that was tuned with a shooting board.

My Uncle came over today for the first time since I started the bench build he was very pleased. This made me very happy. He then asked me what he should do for a vise and I told him to stick with the design and to go with the big twin screw vise from Lee Valley. He took my advise and we ordered the vise today. I am very excited about completing the bench I am working on the ship lap boards I am dialing in my set up and it has to be just right I was planning on doing the ship laps on the table saw, with the stacked dado head but I guess I could go hard core and do them with a hand plane but which plane should I use if I do it by hand. I did have the saw ready to go but Hell you only build these things once right .


----------



## ShaneA

Lance, it was HM's Vintage tool thread…


----------



## Bertha

just go pay the fee for the domain you have 30 days after it expires to pay up should be cool.
.
Can you explain to me how to do that? I feel either a throatpunch or a hardware smash coming on. We're talking about a site (www.berthacombat.com) that gets maybe 10 hits a month and all those are bots. My Smartphone uses that account and I don't want tons of headache.
.
Call Verio? Who hosts my pathetic site?


----------



## SASmith

Al, pm sent


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## donwilwol

Sweet…...


----------



## HorizontalMike

Shane, my apologies. I wasn't aware that it was "...hard for [you] to understand the hand tool vs power tool debate…" Feel free to re-read the "vintage" thread, as there are many varied responses. And contrary to your implication, even I, do not think Lance would disagree with what is posted. Just my 2-cents worth…


----------



## Bertha

Oh, that fleeting respite. Now a dam has lost its foothold and arrogance and condescension shall runneth us over like a great wave of chunky excrement.
.








.
I think Shane has a varied selection of intellectual sieves and captures the most appropriate sized chunk for which he's yearning.
.
Don't insult people's intelligence here, AJ Cannon. It's just not cool.


----------



## SamuelP

Al for the win…


----------



## SamuelP

nice pic Smit.. How's that calendar coming?


----------



## ShaneA

I understand the debate Mike, I dont understand the looking down on one side from the other. Seems like your quote of me pulled out one sentence too early. I mean, what does it matter to you, or anyone else how another man shapes his wood? If I want to use power tools exclusively, that is my business, or if I want to use power tools its my business. I would not brow beat another for his preferred tool use in his hobby. It is HIS hobby. That is the aspect I do not understand. If one does not like hand tools, or think that they will not yield the desired results, then do not use them. If one does not like the dust and and noise of power tools, dont use them, but don't knock the other person's choices…that is what I am saying…just sayin'. I guess it seemed straight forward to me. But maybe the thoughts in my head were not conveyed accurately or simply enough. It would not be the first time, or the last. Sometimes, the spirit of things is just lost in the written word. I am not the internet arguing type, I value the opinion of most people on this site. It is a great place of growth and learning. Not so much for pissing matches.


----------



## Bertha

^I've assembled the calendar pics that people have really been keen on. Mauricio's got some sneakers in there too. Find your best and post them. I've been getting legitimate PMs where this thing could go for very little money in high quality rendering. Independent site, just go and buy what you want. There are some computer friggin geniuses here. Andy could probably CAD/Shop the calender in an afternoon without any pics


----------



## chrisstef

Sam - calendar is in the works from what i hear. Theres a top notch crew workin on it. Gonna need some pics from ya brother.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Sam! It's my Craftsman block in the back, with a 'cousin' in action, a Sargent. It's a half-inch shorter than mine, and feels great in use.

Edit: Wait, that doesn't sound right…


----------



## Bertha

*I dont understand the looking down on one side from the other.*
.
That's why you should just abort the discussion now. It's a waste of keystrokes. 
.

*I mean, what does it matter to you, or anyone else how another man shapes his wood?*
.
I'm just going to give you a free pass on that one


----------



## Bertha

*It's a half-inch shorter than mine, and feels great in use.*
.
I'm just going to give you a free pass on that one


----------



## Bertha

Sepia, my centerfold loving friends.


----------



## ShaneA

I figured I would lob at least one easy one out there. Discussion aborted…


----------



## chrisstef

good story - well ok story - well it might suck

Im working on cleaning up my last untouched plane. My wifes grandfathers Union #4. Im at the slop sink scrubbin away cold water running. Ive been using sanding sponges for drywall, works great btw. Anyway, i finish up, take the parts and pieces to the shop, step in a giant puddle. Socks are wet. Chris is not so pleased. I had been workin on the laundry room and never hooked up the drain pipe after i pulled it off the wall. Bonehead.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Shane, you just don't get it. The vintage thread is about old vs new, AND NOT ABOUT HAND VS POWER TOOLS. Geez man! Read the damn thread, ALL of it. And then tell me where it condemns hand vs power tools. It simply is NOT there. As a matter of fact, several on THIS thread have contributed to the "Vintage" thread, so are you dissing them also?

Seems like you are a bit too sensitive and came here to vent those frustrations, what ever "those" frustrations are. You just seem interested in "feeding a fight", as evidenced by your pointing Lance in that direction. Take a breath man, and go for a walk…


----------



## OnlyJustME

I snorted on the man shaping his wood. hehe, hey beavis, hehe, he said wood. hehe


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nice pic Smitty. I really like that style lever cap. so clean looking.


----------



## ShaneA

OK…forgive me for my sins. Mike, I did read the thread. The whole thread, even had a comment on the thread, that you authored. Contained in your thread, that I did read…and comprehended fully, is comments like posted above… if you wanted inaccurate results or something to that effect.. use hand tools. Also contained in that thread and other threads is a kind of condesceding tone that indicates a superiority of one method vs the other. With pot shots traded back and forth. Lance, asked where the comment was made about the inaccuracies of hand tools, I told him. I do "get it" Mike, really I do. I also don't consider myself sensitive or frustrated per se on these topics. The only real thing that frustrates me is internet tough guys who know it all, and are more than willing to spew forth ugliness and stupidity. Bringing down a good site. So I don't really need to take a breath or a walk. It is all good in my little world. I know you can't help yourself, I really do. I was trying to look past that, but you do make it hard on a guy.

Sorry for my sins. Mike can have the last words. I relent and will not speak of this again.


----------



## OnlyJustME

lol he can make it hard on a guy lol

sorry i can't stop. with the current state of humor running in this thread everything i read has a different meaning right now.


----------



## bhog

Steff that does suck.Small lol but I too HATE having wet socks.Its one of those things that for a split second could almost instantly cry like a baby,or throat punch somebody,or head butt anything close.


----------



## HorizontalMike

The OP first sentence, "...OK, I know that this topic will probably ruffle some feathers, however I truly think that this question is one that *WE ALL need to ask ourselves*...."

SHANE: "... The only real thing that frustrates me is internet tough guys who know it all, and are more than willing to spew forth ugliness and stupidity…."

Then quit doing it!


----------



## chrisstef

Im with ya Hog … throat punches all around. Maybe even a crane kick or two. Daniel Son.










Peep the sweats ^


----------



## donwilwol

You've struck on 2 things I hate most, plumbing and wet socks


----------



## bhog

MIKE* alright man shane squashed it we dont need that crap in here…..thanks


----------



## bhog

You almost have to do a crane kick if youre standing there like that in sweats with utter confusion on your face.


----------



## Gshepherd

I think it is time for a group HUG>>>>>>>


----------



## donwilwol

Al, get your hands off of her!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Don i totallllyyyy agree. I hate me some plumbing. The problem is that if it aint 100% its 0% and that makes me wanna go Ralph Machio. Throw in digging some holes and im on sui watch.


----------



## HorizontalMike

bhog: "...MIKE* alright man shane squashed it we dont need that crap in here…..thanks…"

Understood. Speak with Shane about starting that kind of stuff. Feel free to read the "Vintage" thread. You will be surprised at some of the "support" certain tools and tool types receive, new AND old.


----------



## ShaneA

The primate is rounding first base. Nice!


----------



## jap

I made ipe and oak plane in the summer. only use it for rough chamfering though. bought the replacement blade for this http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=41221&cat=1,230,41182,41187


----------



## HorizontalMike

double deleted


----------



## donwilwol

Nice plane jap


----------



## JGM0658

The only tool that can make you a better woodworker is your brain. Anything that can be done with a power tool can also be done with a hand tool, this is a matter of convenience and time. Accuracy and precision is a matter of measuring tools, not of the tools used to shape the wood.

Asking if any tool makes you a "better" woodworker is a straw men argument. There are tools that make your work easier, but not necessarily better.

So can we get back to the planes and stop this foolishness?


----------



## SamuelP

Nice plane jap.

What is mike laughing at?

Anyone interested in a Stanley 40? Just finished it up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is a righteous scrub…


----------



## Mosquito

This training at work is cutting into my Epic Thread time… it saddens me.

Carry on.


----------



## SamuelP

Smitty. It is my only true scrub that i own. I have only needed one a couple times and for that i uber- cambered the iron on a brased union #5 which works great. It is a nice plane though. Simple.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

So simple, 'tis true, the mechanics of the #40 scrub!


----------



## RGtools

Holy hell. I don't get the chance to check this thread until after I get home from work and done with chores. On days like this the epic thread leaves my brain quivering like a mass of recently flicked Jell-O.

Very well done.


----------



## thedude50

For the record I asked where the thread was after reading the quote I was just about to go there and say almost Verbatim what JGM just said. Accuracy is truly as JgM what is his real name I dont know and we almost never agree but on this topic he is dead right. The only thing i would add is that if someone is a bad woodworker with power tools they will be even worse with hand tools. Why because there are many skills that a just power tool guy does not understand. THIS IS THE BIGGEST REASON i AM SO GRATEFUL TO MY GRANDFATHER. Until you knew how to work wood you were not allowed to machine wood. In truth the hybrid woodworker has the biggest advantage. and the better hybrid woodworkers are the best woodworkers I know. I have yet to see a masterpiece done with only power tools. Even the power tool masters like Abram use hand tools in their own shops Glen Huey says he likes to do projects with out hand tools but I HAVE WATCHED HIM USE A HOST OF MARKING GAGES AND RASPS . The fact is even the guys who bleed power tools use hand tools for layout or they are bad woodworkers. If you didn't understand this I suggest you re read JGMs post it was the heart of my point anyway. 
And Mike you know I love a good fight so i will go read the thread.

777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777744444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## racerglen

Lee Valley's latest baby !

















At just under 2-1/2" long and 3/4" wide, it is a useful size for small-scale work or where a larger plane would be difficult to use. The low 12° bed angle combined with the 25° blade bevel gives it a cutting angle of 37°, making it also suitable for end-grain use.

The latest addition to our line of miniature planes, this version of our low-angle block plane is about a third the size of the original.

The stainless-steel Norris-style adjuster lets you set the 1/2" wide A2 blade (0.060" thick) with

precision. The body is made from investment-cast stainless steel, and has a fixed mouth, machined sides and a ground sole. Weighs 1.7 oz. 
As much a pleasure to look at as it is to use, it comes in a French-fitted embossed leatherette box.

Made in Canada.
$39.50


----------



## andy94

There's enough handplane lovers around here that this could be an informative question. What are your dream handplanes (handtools in general are acceptable)? I'm a sucker for the infills, so Norris and Preston would be at the top of my list. Of all of them….hmmm….probably a Norris panel plane (below) closely followed by a big Mathieson.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Enjoy the thread Lance, though do pay attention to the fact that the "vintage" thread *IS NOT about "power" vs "hand" tools*, it is about "new" vs "old" of BOTH types of tools. Some on here seem to have a difficult time understanding this fact, even though it is clearly stated in the second sentence of the OP.

BTW, 3 out of 4 examples that I used were "power" tools. Only one was hand tools.


----------



## jap

how hard would it be to build an infill plane like this http://www.breseplane.com/Small_Smoothers.html it looks so simple… maybe once i finish building my bandsaw. Can't decide if i want to rivet the sole on (simpler) or dovetail ( looks better) . what would you guys do


----------



## jap

Glen i love it, but wish it had brass knobs.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

*That* is a small block plane. That it works is amazing! But the iron would fall between the circles of my DMTs when sharpening…


----------



## Bertha

After four separate PMs requesting same, I issued my first block. I simply can't handle the intellectual superiority, what, with all us idiots in here.


----------



## waho6o9

Time to break out the elbow grease. A 60.00 offer was 
accepted for a crate of planes and I figured it was worth it.

Anyone need a block plane or a plane for parts? Send me a PM.


----------



## jap

^ a perfect excuse to get a set of these http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=67660&cat=1,43072


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, I find that to be an sissue when I'm trying to sharpen my smaller (1/4" or less) chisels as well. It has had me think about getting a set of the dia-sharps instead of the duo-sharps.. That's a lot of money, though, and I've already got the duo's…


----------



## Bertha

I like Shane a lot. His only flaw is coming to a thread with "handplanes" in the title to talk about how he likes hand tools. Lol.


----------



## bhog

Wahoo- Nice load my friend.

I need a blade for a #3


----------



## ShaneA

Forgive me my transgressions. I wish talking power tools, in a hand tool forum was my only flaw. A comprehensive list would contain more posts than this thread.

sorry, a true lapse on my part.


----------



## bhog

Mos imagine this being said to you in a wise sensei voice- you use paper,many grit, on granite,sharp like razor and shiny like mirror-end sensei voice.


----------



## donwilwol

I wish talking power tools, in a hand tool forum was my only flaw.

Me to Shane


----------



## Bertha

Lol, I have a 20" Delta Rockwell bandsaw. We all have our own shame.


----------



## terryR

Jap, nice shop-made plane! I like the Ipe and Oak a lot! ...gotta try that this winter…

Sam, are you still looking for a home for that nice 40? Please PM me if so…

Dammit…I said I was gonna *stop buying hand planes* till I came up with a written game plan! But I broke down and bought a sargent hercules smoother off kneeBay last night since it had no bids and needed love…

...recon I'm infected?

Re: power vs. hand tools…how much time does it take to change out a router bit and make test passes…vs…how much time does it take to manipulate a specific plane into perfect working condition? Hand tools just take too much time and skill for some folks to use them.

just sayin…
.


----------



## donwilwol

Walker Turner baby!!


----------



## Bertha

Walker friggin Turner. I've been looking for the press for a long time. 
.
Jap, nice job!!!


----------



## donwilwol

$100 Walker friggin Turner.

Just sayin!


----------



## ShaneA

That is sayin' a lot Don.


----------



## mochoa

Don that bandsaw is a beast, you need a bigger table for it to take advantage of that wide capacity it has.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is an outstanding score indeed, Waho! Hope I hit one of those someday…

I brought the nonsense over here, Shane took the hit. I think I learned something, but I'm not sure what that something is just yet.

In other news, extreme flatulence this AM and it made me think of bhog's Dutch Oven. And how much hell I'd have to pay if I tried to pull that off… lol… Just ain't happening, bro.


----------



## waho6o9

That's awesome DonW
Thanks Smitty, you'll find something sooner or later, maybe
a Walker Turner for a C note.


----------



## donwilwol

No worries Smitty. Sometimes spreading the pain help dissipate it. We're here for you.

I'm not ashamed of my Walker Turner, 3 HP shaper, or Sargent block. Its all good.


----------



## Dcase

Wow I missed a lot since yesterday afternoon…

H Mike likes to engage in battles. I have battled it out with him on here before. I think its funny and I now find him entertaining. Its just fun seeing who he will try and start a fight with. If you watch for it and know its coming it can be good for a few laughs.


----------



## chrisstef

wahoo - $60? mmhmm thats right, you suck.

Baiters gonna bait Smitty. This is the lesson.

Picked up some rather nice cut offs from the wood store. 3 footers of 8/4 western red cedar, and 4/4 of QSWO, QS cherry, and poplar. And a chunk of ipe. The ipe and qswo have a new mallet written all over it. Ipe between qswo … shes gonna be one big wood beater.


----------



## Bertha

I just can't stand the banter unless it's our banter. Flatulence, breathers, and other locker room topics. I'm staying away from cars after getting my panties pulled down. I'd rather flex my abnormally huge biceps than my brain. I'm off to read the Atlantic, tootleloo.


----------



## JGM0658

I would gloat about my Hammer equipment, but for the price I think both the band saw and the combo planer/jointer are a POS and I got taken.

Thanks for the block Al.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I tried to read the Atlantic once. I couldn't tell if it was waving hello or good bye. Now the Pacific was all about waving Hello.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I completely understand… I am just saying once you figure out a guy like Hoz Mike its easy to laugh it off. He gets set off so easily and when people respond back he quickly turns it around as if they are attacking him. Its the same story every time someone disagrees with him, he takes it the wrong way and blows it up into an fight that he will then say is all your fault.

BTW I rented that movie "Thats my Boy" last night, I think you brought it up on here a couple weeks back.. Such a stupid movie but I laughed so hard that I almost passed out. I had tears coming out of my eyes I was laughing so hard. It has been years since I have laughed that hard from a movie.


----------



## bhog

Smitt extreme flatulence can be fun,im stricken wit it also and sadly am alone and cannot share. I am always getting my wife with something.Keeps it entertaining.Start with a rubberband around the sink squirter and finish with the stinkiest(sp?) socks you have ever pulled off your feet(standers) inserted under her pillow case. <that one is awesome.Gawwdd if she doesnt find it right away she may go crazy trying to find the source.

Al did somebody penetrate you because of your car?LOL panties.Is it kinda like the crazy dude from ax men that wore em cuz they were so comfy? Thong or boy cut ?


----------



## Gshepherd

socks you have ever pulled off your feet(standers) inserted under her pillow case.

Brings back memories, I broke my ankle and when I took the cast off, ya know the sweaty cotton with 8 or so weeks of fermenting was pretty rank….. I hid some of the cotton my in g-friends heater duct in her car…. The smell was so bad she took it to the mechanic shop and after of course 200 bucks they figured it out so she brought home the cotton in a plastic bag and I wrote out a check for her repairs…... Probably the best 200 bucks I ever spent….


----------



## bhog

Gshepherd ,that sir is top shelf work.Hilarious.

Here's what I have been tinkering on for the last few days.This is how it looked last night.I will take pics later on.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, I'm glad you lol'd. It was dumb as dirt but I had to rewind it about 20 times at certain parts. Grannie was probably my favorite.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, that looks pretty sweet, what is it? Tv stand?


----------



## Dcase

Al, "You like that young grannie? Whats that? Old grannie wants to join in? Why is it that I am finding myself more into old grannie?"... I laughed most during the whole bachelor party nonsense.. I also thought Vanilla Ice was great in the movie..

Gshepherd, why in Gods name would you do that to your GF? LOL

Looks nice so far Brandon.


----------



## bhog

I guess you would call it a bar.The center will hold a mini fridge with adj shelves on each side, and 3 drawers across the top.I will post other pics later or tomorrow or?lol


----------



## Bertha

Gshepherd, I put a 16 inch redfish in my roomates A/C vent while I was going to be away for 2 weeks. He was such a filthy, disgusting beast that he didn't even notice. 
.
I also put a device in my Dad's tailpipe once that sounded like a screeching belt (Spencer's gifts). He took the car in that afternoon and the mechanic asked, "do you have a son?" The $5 and the beating were well worth it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The $5 and the beating were well worth it. -- Haha


----------



## Bertha

That was such an awesome story that I reposted it


----------



## Bertha

Hey, has anyone sent me anything I haven't paid for yet? If so, PLEEEEASE let me know. I'm getting confused and old. 
.
I received a Butcher iron and I don't remember paying for it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ So old you forgot that you clicked the "post this reply" button 16 minutes earlier?


----------



## chrisstef

Nice work on that bar bhog. M&T's or did you go all pocket screw on us? I need to hit off a project sometime soon. Ive been workin on another name plaque for the neighbors who just had a baby boy, 2 weeks apart from our little guy. Dude's got a mean lookin Husqvarna tractor and a buddy in the tree business … i need access to that.

On another note one of the guys i work with just split up a fallen tree in his yard. Its bright purple inside but doesnt look like any purpleheart lumber ive used. Any ideas. I know i know no pics … yadda yadda. Ill see if he can send me one. Could it be black cherry?


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## lysdexic

eastern red cedar? Al, chips that stuff up for his gerbils all the time. He'll know.


----------



## chrisstef

Ha! After looking at the bark i thought cedar myself.


----------



## ITnerd

3rd vote for eastern red cedar


----------



## ITnerd

Hey Al, the butcher Iron was a gift. Well actually, you had promised me a pair of shorn gerbils, but I offered to settle for a wax cake if you come across any more. +1 honor point for Gerbils enshrined in the Wax Cake.

I have so many spare blades at this point, I would have never gotten around to using it for a homemade job. The ancient plane it came in was so decrepit I couldn't tell it was beech until I planed down - I'm sacrificing whats left of the plane body to restore a Sandusky Panel Ripping Gauge that needs a new wedge for the scoring blade. Hoping the old beech will match after a few more cotes of BLO.

Glad to have it in a good home.


----------



## thedude50

I am reading mikes thread and felt the post that said you dont get accurate results wes pretty lame. obviously a new woodworker who simply has no understanding of finishing a project with good fitting parts. I STILL HAVE TO DO SOME WORK BEFORE i state my point I really think Mike should have called the guy on his attack since it is his thread and the comment was not on topic. I dont know why Mike let it slide I know Mike uses hand tools all the time to do his finish work like most of the hybrid woodworkers do. I dont mind the banter and the thread had some good points to it so far a lot of it from people that are on this thread . I will try to finish reading it this afternoon but need to get to the shop to get some work done on the bench build. I am working on setting up the old table saw for the ship lap boards I want them perfect but a machine job will be quicker than doing them by hand since there are so many rebates to make.


----------



## bhog

M&t's I do not have a kreg jig YET.

Dude, dado stack, sacrifical fence, a couple test runs = shiplap boards done….lol


----------



## lysdexic

Dude, Veritas skew rabbet plane, elbow grease, and a Redbull = shiplap boards done. LOL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Wed Pic: Game 3, NLCS


----------



## bhog

Red bull ….as if.Monster tall boy oh ya.


----------



## thedude50

Well i went with the dado blade and the sacrificial fence. They came out good and they are done. It was a short day in the shop too much back pain today.


----------



## thedude50

Scott I dont own a veritas rebate plane i have a few old wood rebate planes but i an not dialed in with them yet. I needed to get this done today so i went with the old table saw.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa Smitty! Playoff baseball, nothin better! Sweet pic.


----------



## muleskinner

*Bertha - Walker friggin Turner. I've been looking for the press for a long time. *

Here ya go -
http://olympic.craigslist.org/tls/3268043422.html









I think he's a little too proud of it but if it's really your dream machine…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Go Nats!!!!

I'll never buy anything to do with Monster energy drink due to this. http://support.monsterfishkeepers.com/
One of my other hobbies.

Looks like some nice cedar.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the wood ID gang. Looks like ill be in the market for a new bandsaw blade.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Al, here ya go but they need a little elbow grease and a table. http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/tls/3325659145.html


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ manly-man steel. I love when CL posters do stuff like that. Do yourselves a favor and browse through the best of craigslist topic on thier page. A great read.


----------



## lysdexic

Dude, I was just busting Brandon's chops. I did all my ship lap joints on my bench using my skew rabbet plane. I did it to really get a feel of the plane. I would not do that again, however. If I had more than just a few rabbets,I am going to break out the dado stack.

If you think about, I planed out 14 rabbets 2 feet long for a total of a 28 foot rabbet. At 3/8" deep by 1/2" wide that equals 5.25 board feet. Although that doesn't sound like much, it sure is a lot of work at approx .01 inches at a swipe.


----------



## bhog

Only -I used to be real into fishing.bhog is short for Brandon the hog master < an earned name.I know its lol worthy.I set a record on the Hoh river in Washington state for the largest King 42lb.Im sure its been broke by now.I caught bigger in Ak.Good stuff.When I moved here I had to swich my game,and in the last 3 yrs I have only gone a couple times,and didnt even line my reels last year.


----------



## thedude50

ya it was a big job on the table saw and this is a bigger job by hand.


----------



## carguy460

Guys, I hate to hijack this epic thread, but I need help…I trust the folks here more than others on LJ's, so can anyone please help me with paint/finish info on a kids toy??

Sorry I am on my crackberry and can't seem to link correctly…I shall try this: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/42464


----------



## ITnerd

I've got to tell you guys, I've loved alot of planes in my time, but Sauer & Steiners K line are probably some of my favorites. Prepare to explain a pants tent to your wives:










Hubba Hubba. 2 grand a pop. A little less Hubba Hubba. I shiver about the discussion where I tell the old lady about that purchase, especially after I just made her buy craigslist matresses for the boys. Gulp.


----------



## thedude50

very fine planes Chris Ill make some room in the guest room and clear off the extra bench in the shop since your coming to live with me now. ROFLMAO


----------



## bhog

Jason- Shellac.If you need a few flakes let me know will save ya from buying.Otherwise get ya a little sealcoat,good stuff to have around.


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon- right on with the shellac recommendation. Hell they coat M&Ms and candy with it. I ate some shellac today. Yum. I feel Grrrrreeeaaat!


----------



## lysdexic

Chris - I really like your style. I'd pick the rosewood and steel one. Thank you.

I can honestly see myself buying a boutique hand plane one day. Only to just one up Al. He already has a Hammler slipper plane. What the hell is a slipper plane anyway? And what kind of man buys one?


----------



## OnlyJustME

That Black and yellow will kill a fellow with it's price.

Jason for colors i would look into milk paint.


----------



## Mosquito

I've always liked the S&S planes… 
-

Scott, what's with the name change?


----------



## lysdexic

Dunno. I signed on using lysdexic to hide behind some sense of anonymity. I've always felt it was an awkward and silly attempt to be clever. Hell, Andy even smirked a bit when he had to address me by that name in his video. That stung.

Anyway my friends would call me ScottyB….... if I had any. :^)

Would you prefer Batwing? The Brain or how about The Goat?


----------



## ShaneA

Is just regular yellow paint , latex semi gloss not an option for the ducks? That way you could put some eyes, and a bill on them. Not sure about its toxicity, maybe the low VOC types?


----------



## ShaneA

Hmm, I liked it Scott, kinda outside the box, but I guess since I know your name I usually referred to you that way. It kinda of amuses me when people refer to Al as Bertha,and think he is a she.

Edit: I guess I should say, when I preceive people think his name is Bertha, or that he is female. Obviously I don't know what does or doesn't go through some of the yahooz on this site heads. I can only imagine sometimes.


----------



## OnlyJustME

ok so i'm not going crazy and lysdexic did do a change to ScottyB. I might still be going crazy though.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Even when i first started on LJ for some reason i never thought Bertha (even before i found out his name) was a she.


----------



## Dcase

I am awful at coming up with clever user names for sites/message boards so I always just end up using "Dan". Sometimes I will have to add my last initial or a number…

Dude, A while back you were offering a Stanley Skewed rabbet for sale on here.. I take it you sold it?

BTW whats a Ship Lap? Its bugging me that I don't know.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lysdexic it's been, ScottyB it is… Okayfine!

3 hour rain delay, stayed to see a winner! Me and my three sons. It was a great evening!


----------



## carguy460

Thanks guys - seems shellac and milk paint are the universal answer for this.

Shane - I wondered if regular old latex would be an option…I mean that will be on the walls of the room, and the little guy/gal could probably chew some of that off. The only thing I KNOW to stay away from is that lead based stuff…I'm pretty sure that stuff is the reason I am the way I am now…I must have eaten a few pounds of it, as goofy as I turned out.


----------



## carguy460

So a shiplap joint is pretty much just 2 rabbets? Wow, I think I might actually know how to cut that joint!


----------



## SamuelP

This is one happy plane.


----------



## donwilwol

you know what happene when there are 2 rabbits?

I can now pronounce Scott's name. (and spell it to)

Here's my latest http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/10/18/just-some-new-knobs-and-totes/


----------



## Brit

I find this name changing business very confusing.


----------



## donwilwol

who said that???


----------



## carguy460

Its getting wacky in here…


----------



## bhog

you know what happens when there are two rabbits? Ask Al ,he upgraded from gerbils…

Andy you should keep it, I always thought it was a pretty witty handle and fits you better.

Scott go with the Batwing.You know how to make a batwing out of a certain hanging part of your body right?Grab and spread/stretch. LOL


----------



## bhog

Don that is a nice plane.Very nice sir.


----------



## RGtools

What's confusing Andy?


----------



## donwilwol

who said that???


----------



## RGtools

I did Don.


----------



## terryR

Whoa now…you guys have me all screwed up…I HAD a small spreadsheet going to keep up with usernames and real names…

...fugetaboutit…

(posted by terryR)


----------



## terryR

BTW, Don, that bloodwood came out superb!
.


----------



## Dcase

Tony, thanks for the photo of the ship lap. I had never heard of a ship lap before and I don't recall ever seeing them used in any of the planes I have looked at..

Where are the ship laps used on the work benches and why? I am just curious..


----------



## lysdexic

Good gawd. What have I done?

Brandon: I am glad somebody got my lame "Waiting" / Shennanigan's reference.


----------



## Dcase

Photo from last night… The semi is starting to take shape. Still need to add fenders on the front and some other misc details. Also have work to do on wheels and axles but its getting close to being finished.


----------



## terryR

OK! I have to break down and admit it…Dan, I love your toy semi! That front grill looks custom…

I've wanted to make old wooden trucks for a few years…now you've pushed that project closer to my future! Thanks! Although I can assure you…I WILL purchase the wheels.


----------



## lysdexic

Here Dan. Check out this blog entry

I used a ship lap for the bottm shelf of my work bench


----------



## Dcase

Thanks Terry.. I had a plan that I loosely followed and that was a lot of help. For the grill I just made a series of kerfs on the TS. I think buying the wheels pre-made is a great idea and its the route I will go when I make another car or truck.

Scott, thanks for info on the ship laps. I wasn't sure where they would be used but now I see.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha, happy indeed Sam.

Don they are just perfect.

That came out great Dan.

Andy, Ryan ….. f.u.


----------



## thedude50

Dan the half lap is used on the bottom shelf. it is used so the boards lay flat and make a solid surface with out gaps in the boards. since they over lap by 1/2 of an inch they will be able to shrink and expand easily because they are only held down by gravity and are supported by a cleat. this is the method that deck boards were applied on wooden ships thus the term ship lap. the rebates are one up one down on each board so you run one side flip the board and run the other side. as stated yesterday i used a stacked dado with an auxiliary fence you put the fence just over a tiny part of the blade and then raise it up to bury the dado in the fence just a little. then you find the center of the board your going to use as your ship lap the edge center not the face then you raise the blade to the line you made with your marking gage and this gives you the correct depth of cut. make sure you have the blade raised higher when making the relief cut in the aux fence as you dont want the dado touching the top of the relief cut when your cutting the rebate. I hope this is clear


----------



## thedude50

Scottyb I think it is interesting your ship laps are going length wise


----------



## Dcase

Dude, thanks.. Yes, very clear. I have cut the rabbits on the TS using my dado set so I know how to do that I just had not heard the term ship lap and had not seen the joints used before… Makes sense to me know. Thanks guys.


----------



## Gshepherd

Ship Lap nowdays is mainly used for paneling. You should really have supports underneath it cause the joint itself is not very strong. About 2 months ago I ran about 2,000 l.f. of it in BK and it was used as paneling in elevators. It is stronger than T&G. Much easier to remove if need to, as with sometimes with the decking of ships. The lap is 1/2 the thickness of the material you are working with. Being used as paneling it does give you several options, as to the gap between each board or butted against each other .

A slight gap is preferred just in case there is some expansion and you can avoid it being buckled. Usually a 1/16 or 1/8 gap is preferred depending on the enviroment it is being used in.

So is it true that Al, traded in the gerbils for rabbits?


> ?


? He must have been a SF native….


----------



## lysdexic

To you guys who are more experienced at buying planes on eBay, why is it that seemingly every Stanley #112 is a "Buy it now"?


----------



## JGM0658

Scott, how do you like the rabbet planes? Did you buy the two of them? I always use a dado or a router for this, unless it is a small rabbet where I use the BCT plane. But this ones seem to me a good choice for small runs where setting up takes longer than just going to town with the plane.


----------



## lysdexic

JGM,
I like it a lot. Just like most of the Veritas planes, the are well designed and manufactured. This plane performs perfectly. I only have the right handed plane. I strongly considered vintage but I understand that can be a crap shoot.

I plan to use it just as you stated.

Ryan has one as well so hopefully he will chime in.


----------



## Bertha

^rapper now? Now I've got to edit all my beef posts to swap out Lysdexic.


----------



## Brit

I'm going back to being Brit. The thought of being on the receiving end of Al's jokes scares the crap out of me.


----------



## lysdexic

I covet…....


----------



## ShaneA

What is on the X mas list this year fellas? I am torn between some things. LV rabbet plane above, fishtail chisels, a set of japanese saws. I need to narrow it down soon. So much good stuff out there to choose from. Scraper plane probably wouldn't kill me either.


----------



## lysdexic

Why a set of japanese saws?


----------



## ShaneA

Mostly curiousity. I have 3 Veritas saws, they seem nice. But all my flush cut saws are pull stroke, and that seems natural. A set of 3 Z saws has caught my eye…I am a super noobie at saws some I am just fishing around.


----------



## Dcase

Sott, I see 112's up for auction all the time. Maybe its just a recent thing. I would check back next week and see if there are more.

I just went out and got myself an early Xmas gift.. Went to the local Woodcraft on my lunch break and picked up a DMT X-Fine 11.5×2.5 diasharp stone… This was purchased to replace my Shapton 1000k glass stone. The Shapton stones work great but the thing dishes like crazy and needs constant flattening. My higher grit Shapton is not as bad because I don't spend as much time on it but the 1k is just awful. I have had my Shapton glass stones for 9 months and my 1k stone is dangerously close to being worn all the way to the glass plate. Granted I have used the stone a ton over the past 9 months but I am still bummed it wore as much as it did. If I continue sharpening at the same rate that I have been I figure my 1k has maybe 5 or 6 months of use left before its completely used up. My 6k Shapton has a lot of life left though. That one should last me several years or more yet.

The older style Shapton ceramic stones are very thick and don't wear nearly as fast. I have a 120 grit ceramic that I have had for about 2 years and I have used it a lot for coarser work. The thing looks just as thick as it did when I bought it. It wears very slow and does not dish nearly as quick as the glass stones. In fact I would imagine the 120 will last my lifetime.

The newer glass stones are much thinner then the old stones. I am kind of confused as to why they changed to such a thin stone. My only guess would be they didn't want the stones to last a lifetime because they wanted people to wear through them and come back to buy again. I want to make it a point that I am very careful with the stones. I hone with light pressure just like they tell you to and I am also careful to make sure I work the whole stone as even as I can so I don't see how I could be doing anything wrong. I check the stones with a precision straight edge before every use and they are almost always dished.

I think the issue is just that I am spending a lot of time honing on the 1k stone because thats the stone I start on right off the grinder. I also have so many irons that I hone on a regular basis the stone just gets used a lot more then the avg woodworker would use it. So I decided to get the DMT to replace it. With this new DMT I can hone and lap night and day and not have to worry about it dishing.. The DMT is also a lot longer so I will be able to hone a little easier with the eclipse jig…


----------



## Mosquito

Going back… (RG) it's more the picture that throws me than the name changes… when Mauricio changed his I thought we had someone new in our midst until I read the name lol
-

I almost want you to get a duo-sharp Dan, so you can compare them… heck, if I had something else I'd send you mine to use for a little while to compare… I've often thought about getting dia's instead of duo's… I've got a diasharp x-x-fine (8000grit) and I'm not sure if I like that either. So I got the King 6000 grit water stone. Have only used it a few times, and never with a jig, so we'll see how that goes. I use my x-coarse dmt to hold and flatten the water-stone. 
-

There's a set of hollow and round bases with cutters for the #45 that really really tempts me… but it's *way* more than I can/should spend…


----------



## mochoa

Dan, very nice truck, he will love it!

Speaking of changing profile pics, I think Dan has the best one. I need to get one of me planing something.


----------



## chrisstef

Bhog - that manuever is also known as the "flying squirrel". Go for the the complete tuck under and its the "Bulldog" lol. The hog master huh … the underwear fishing champion?

Workin on a couple of Seymour spokeshaves in the shop. Was it Dan who posted his? Whoever it was, thanks for the inspiration.

Gshep - Bravo on the SF joke.

Scott - i too lust after a 112. Im talking Dan's semi style.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/blasts2012/flattenaboard.html?utm_source=iContact&utm_m

Here's flattening a board with a hand plane and then a planer.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I do have a Duo-Sharp now. I have the Coarse/X-Coarse Duo-Sharp. I got that at the same time I bought the Shaptons.

I use the X-coarse side of the Duo-Sharp mostly just for flattening my water/oil stones. The coarse side is used a lot for flattening and shaping bevels. I have been really happy with the Duo-Sharp. I would have bought another Duo-Sharp with the Fine/X-fine but it was a little over 40 dollars more and I really only need the X-Fine. Its also a tad annoying for me to flip the stone back and forth.

I have no plans of getting a higher grit DMT. I am happy finishing with the 6k Shapton and the 3M film right now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Dan. I remember when you bought the Shaptons and knew then that you would put them to task. I really appreciate the update. That type of feedback from a trusted source can save so much frustration for me.


----------



## waho6o9

What Tony said.
+1


----------



## bhog

Chrisstef being close to all ball im thinking I can invent a new one with an extreme stretch. It will forever be known as "Baby elephants ear"...... I kill me…


----------



## chrisstef

"the trunkless elephant"


----------



## bhog

Stef for the win.

" What a bat wing?"

unleashes

"Witness the trunkless elephant"


----------



## Dcase

I don't want anyone to think I am saying the Shapton stones are not good quality though. They are really nice and work very well. My only problem is the they wear fast so if you do a lot of frequent sharpening I would stay away from getting a lower grit shaption like the 1k… My 6k stone is not nearly as worn though so for a final polish stone like the 6 or 8k I think the glass stones are a good purchase.


----------



## thedude50

Dan that is the reason I like the cherosa stoned by Naniwa they are harder than the shaptons they are more than 3 times as thick they dont dish like crazy and they cut fast. I believe in these stones a great deal and recomend and use them every single day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I did not take it as though they were poor quality or ineffective Dan. As i understand it they work very well but for me who does not like the constant flattening while sharpening, i now know that they are not a good fit for my temperament.


----------



## Dcase

Random photo of my #35 taking a test shaving after being sharpened.


----------



## Straightbowed

I HAVE A STANLEY A18 SWEETHEART ALUMINUM BLOCK PLANE I FOUND AT AN ESTATE SALE TODAY WILL HAVE PICS


----------



## Dcase

Steve, Thats prob worth some money… If your not into collecting you may want to sell that one and make a nice profit. I see the Aluminum bench planes often enough on ebay but the A18 does not come up often. Could be worth 150 or more if I were to guess.


----------



## mochoa

Dan if I find a good way to flatten my 1k/6k water stones I may give them another go and do like you, use the 3m film for final honing. I want a course DMT for use like your talking about. How much did you pay for yours?


----------



## Dcase

I got the DMT stones from my local woodcraft so I paid full retail. The coarse/X-coarse duosharp stone was like 120? I believe you can get them for around a hundred on Amazon. If your only looking to use to flatten the stones you could just get a single sided coarse DMT stone. If I could do over thats what I would have done. Now that my Duosharp is broke in I really cant tell a big difference between the coarse and xcoarse. I would be fine only having the coarse.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Steve, looking forward the A18 block pics! I'd love to take a look at one up close. Picked up a S18 last week, the A18 is almost a must now. *sigh*

I'm not a collector, though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mauricio : DMT DiaSharp so you are able to get a ballpark figure.


----------



## Mosquito

I think I paid around $70 a piece for DMT's when I got them (Duo-Sharps, both x-coarse/coarse, and fine/x-fine)


----------



## Bertha

Scott, I covet that scraper too. Wanted one forever. It's the exaggerated waist and taper that just speaks to my melon through my peepers. ScottyB, yo, refers to them as "peeps" or "homies".
.
Speaking of Scott, lol batwing. D. Sanchez, a friend of mine at work, is big into Batman, too. He always "wants last", meaning the most recent movie is the best. 
.
Re Japanese saws, that's simply what I started with. I bought a few really crappy Western saws, then bought a cheap Japanese saw and the lights went on. If I had known about quality Western saws, it probably would have gone the other way. Sad to say, outside of one Disston that isn't even a coveted one, I own only Japanese saws.

.

The stroke is just imprinted in my brain and Scott, of everyone, knows how that feels. He uses an odd reacharound grip, but it clearly works for him. His work is phenomenal. I'm more about gripping a long straight handle and tugging on it with a slow, deliberate stroke. 
.
Each to his own. It's a bonus that the Japanese saws are very inexpensive, albeit WAY less gorgeous than the Western ones.


----------



## bhog

Al I know you lol'd writing that stroke paragraph.Chewed up… lol


----------



## ShaneA

Agreed that western saws have the good looks. I drool over Andy's collection, for sure.

As for MC ScottyB MD's reach around stroke…sounds nice, but I will go without.

The japanese saw names are like the chisel names…I get lost in the Kawasakis and Nagasakis of it all.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

insert regret for not having a stroke or grip or tug comment here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, I inserted a line!


 Like this 

By accident!


----------



## thedude50

I know some people love Japanese saws I like one of them the flush cut saw the rest feel like little toys in my hands. I own lots of saws I have several that I truly love like my Marples saw and my Lie Nielsen dovetail saws I have a pair of them they have minorly different sharpening's on them I have a nice disston tenon saw a Simmonds saw that is also very fine. But I have to say again my Glen Drake Saw is the most impressive saw I own. It is quite affordable and it is very unique if you get a chance to use it at a demo you will buy it. I think its because the saw feels like it belongs in my hand it is comfortable and has a hang angle unlike any other saw made today. If your serious about accuracy in a good saw please look at this saw you wont regret it.


----------



## carguy460

Sorry guys, but non-plane talk ahead…

Thanks to all for the advice on my duck train toy paint question. However, my plans for that duck train must change. My wife and I went to the first baby doctor checkup today, and the ultrasound thing happened…turns out I will be needing to double my duck train, as the doc spotted 2 blurry black and white grains of rice, not 1! Only thing is, only 1 heartbeat could be seen…nothing definite about the other lil feller good or bad, but prayers are appreciated if you are so inclined. For now, I'm confident that I will be needing 2 sets of planes for my brewing apprentices!! Look out guys, I'm breeding a future cabinet shop over here!!!


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, a double dose. Best wishes, and good luck…sounds like an adventure.


----------



## thedude50

Jason of coarse my prayers are here for you I pray that they are fraternal twins and that one is a few days younger than the other as that would be the best way for one to show a heart beat and the other to show none at this point. I will keep you in mind until you tell us good news or bad news but i will pray for good.


----------



## LukieB

Best wishes and good luck indeed Jason. And I am so inclined, so prayers will be with you and yours for good news and 2 strong heartbeats….


----------



## carguy460

Shane - adventure…yes, that's one way to put it! My best friend and his wife are expecting twin girls, about 4 months ahead of us…I gave him so much hell about it that this must be my punishment LOL!

Lance - thanks, brother. I will keep yall posted. For now, time to make another set of ducks!


----------



## carguy460

Thank you, Lucas!


----------



## waho6o9

That's great news Jason, 2 heartbeats it shall be.
Congratulations Jason.


----------



## lysdexic

Jason, I wish you and your family the best. Do you have a follow up ultrasound scheduled?


----------



## LukieB

*Wahoo*, love the video you posted earlier. I like how it looks real easy in fast-forward, then it shows him all soaked in sweat and out of breath at the end. LOL


----------



## waho6o9

LOL, that last part was hilarious, I'm glad you enjoyed
it Lucas.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks waho!

Scott - doc ordered a super duper ultrasound for tuesday, should know more then. Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## Dcase

Jason, do you have any kids now or will these ones be your first? Hopefully all goes well. Congrats.

Wahoo, I just watched that video as well. I enjoyed watching it. I was a little surprised he only used the one jack plane though. He could have removed a lot more material had he started with a scrub. The low angle jack did the job though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jason, thoughts and prayers to you and your family…


----------



## OnlyJustME

*Jason, more prayers going for you and yours here brother.

#Wish i could plane down a board that fast. wouldn't need a machine planer, just a lot of calories.


----------



## SamuelP

Good Luck Jason.


----------



## racerglen

Hang in Jason !
It's a new adventure.


----------



## chrisstef

Another round of congrats an a healthy set of good words to the big guy for ya Jason. If you need any help in that shop let me know, i think ive got a bruiser on my hands.


----------



## joewilliams

Congrats (twice) Jason!


----------



## Bertha

Holy crap, Jason, that's fantastic news! Your diaper bill is going to be not so fantastic


----------



## Bertha

Anyone else here have twins?
.
I'm serious. Resist the urge.


----------



## chrisstef

Get your Costco on! It aint the diapers its the damn formula … running me like $30 a week and only bound to go up once babystef needs more nom noms. Start on the generic stuff if you can.


----------



## carguy460

Dan - I've got a 10 year old girl, but she lives with her mom in New Mexico. This will be the first (and second I suppose) for my wife and I.

Thanks to all for the thoughts and prayers guys…I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## chrisstef

Spokeshave question. Im tuning up a couple of old spokeshaves ive got from my grandfather so naturally ive got a couple of dumb questions.

Ill be flattening the back of the irons and sharpening to a 25 degree bevel. Should i do one at 25 and one at 30? Is there any advantages to different bevels?

Next ill be flattening the soles, pretty self explanatory. Now it moves onto the the cap iron, which i assume serves as a chip breaker as well. My brain tells me to emply the same method as a hand plane chip breaker; flatten the mating surface to the iron so no chips get jammed in there. Its currently a painted surface. Correct?

Any other tips out there for tuning these bad boys up?


----------



## Bertha

I tend to like a more shallow angle but I'm no expert. I never considered doing anything with the "cap iron". You might try 25 and if you don't like it, put a 30 microbevel on it. I've never done it but it makes sense to me. I really don't use the spokeshave much but I've collected a bunch of limbs to try my hand at some rustic. I'm not buying one of those tenon cutters ($$$).


----------



## carguy460

Chrisstef - I need spokeshave related discussion as well…I would REALLY like to buy one (or two or three), but I know nothing about them. Other than that they look awesome and would probably help me with smoothing out the curves on my ducks…


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=boggs

Here ya go Stef. Maybe you can get some pointers 
on the tutorial.


----------



## chrisstef

Heres what they look like.


----------



## chrisstef

Had to upload from my phone but the bottom pic shows the back side of the cap iron, i dont think ill get any sort of decent mating in the current shape its in, and, considering it holds down the iron, i think id need to flatten the entire surface to get a good mate.

Edit: for poor punctuation.


----------



## bhog

Jason -congrats man.

Raising feeder pigs or munchkins is awesome,but spendy.Sometime before they turn 10 you will call whoever raised you and tell them you get it.It turns full circle.

Steff note the angle- if any-that the cap sits on the blade.Some of em sit funny.I spent about an hour last night looking at spokeshaves.


----------



## bhog

Also Scottyb is going through a mid lifer.Name and pic change = suspect. Scott we love you like a love song baby.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks bhog…and way to include lyrics to the most annoying song ever in a woodworking forum. Damn you, scuba steve…


----------



## bhog

Man I live with 3 girls get ya some >>>> Whack <<<< As long as you love me >>>>Whack<<<<


----------



## mochoa

Jason, I'll be praying for you brother!

The formula is killer, breast feeding all the way! Easier, no bottles to clean and its free! My wife sent me to buy it once, I'm like holly crap $25!, how long does this last, she says 5 days…

Chris there is a great article somewhere on FWW about tuning up a spoke shave. I've been meaning to tune my shave up. I want to add hard wood shim under the blade, this gives it more stable bedding and closes up the mouth. Also file a sharp edge on the lever cap so chips cant get wedged underneath.


----------



## Dcase

My boys were all on formula, they didn't seem to wanna latch on with the breastfeeding… That was fine by me though, more for me to enjoy! Lactating fetish anyone? 

Sorry, back to plane related stuff..

I tried out my new DMT Diasharp very fine stone last night… It cut a lot slower then I was expecting it to but thats not a bad thing. The stone is 11.5" long and I found that to be very nice… Stone did what I was looking it to do and thats establish the secondary bevel after the hollow grind. The stone cut nice and most important even. I didn't have to worry about dishing it like I did on the water stone.


----------



## bhog

Lactating fetish anyone? 









^ pretty serious sig contender.Strong


----------



## ITnerd

Oh Yes - Friday Meme time:










Two year old twin boys currently destroying everything we own. Drove thier toy truck through a tempered glass fireplace insert last month. Dropped a mookie stick on the floor and pointed at it all surprised, like 'Where did that come from?'

We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers Jason. You're gonna need more than wooden ducks to save your ass now.


----------



## chrisstef

Mauricio, i did notce quite a large gap in the mouth maybe ill take the idea of shimming it a little. Im gonna see what i can come up with on youtube for instructional vids. Thanks for the advice bro.

Lol so friggin hard at mookie stick.

Y'all seen the "Hide yo kids, hide yo wife" autotune vid?


----------



## bhog

They rapin eyybodyy christeff

I had to click the link cause I wasnt sure what a mookie stick was.LOL


----------



## chrisstef

Love me some meme friday


----------



## mochoa

Dan, your sick, there aint nothing sexy about breastfeeding, I thought there might be but no, there isnt… I'm pretty sure.

Mookie stick got flagged by company security, If I get fired I'm moving to your house Nerd.


----------



## Bertha

Mookie stick? Ain't nothin but a thang…
.


----------



## jusfine

checking in here and I'm over 3000 replies behind, I am getting tired just thinking of reading them all. At least posting gets me to the end but did I miss some good info? doesn't look like it by this page…


----------



## Bertha

Jusfine, I'll give you the Cliffs: locker room humor, planes, other tools, and newborns; in descending order of volume.


----------



## bhog

Justfine I think you may have missed Al's big baby coming out.I think that would of been a good read for you. Pretty close to crossing the line.


----------



## Mosquito

Woo! Finally got the refund from the guy on the cracked T11 #7c…


----------



## bhog

LOL I dont know how I missed Maurs post.Is there some tension there maur?Like maybe you tried it and it was horible?


----------



## mochoa

hahaha, I thought about it but I kind of felt weird about it. Seems like canibalism in a way…


----------



## chrisstef

I second Mauricio's cannibal feeling … some people also think pregnant women are sexy … i musta came from a different tribe.


----------



## bhog

I dont like things squirting in my mouth so after 1 try I couldnt go back.But to each his own.I dont see it being canibilism ,because afterall there is stuff women eat all the time.And the hole just keeps getting deeper..


----------



## mochoa

I disagree there Chris, I think pregnant women are sexy. I catch myself checking them out all the time before I even realize they are pregnant.


----------



## Bertha

It takes a lot to gross me out…and I'm there. 
.
*I dont like things squirting in my mouth*
.
ScottyB, yo, is quite the opposite. I love that we of varying preferences can get along so well here.


----------



## mochoa

Someone please post a plane pic soon please….


----------



## mochoa

Someone post a plane picture quick… .here getting off on the deep end.

Here are instruction on making your own infill plane:
http://www.handplane.com/30/making-planes-dovetailing-infill-planes-101/

Has anyone thought of making one? Wasnt someone on this thread making a bronze low angel jack?


----------



## chrisstef

supremely well worded Mauricio … you must train the eye to take in the whole picture, tunnell vision can cause blindness ya know.


----------



## Bertha

That's a pretty slick way to get started, a small plane. I bid on some infill kits on Ebay but I always lost. I can't believe there aren't more companies making kits. They'd be popular.


----------



## mochoa

How hard are they to make? I mean if you make a small smoother, a squarish one, cant be that hard right?


----------



## Bertha

If you've got the requisite tools and take your time, I bet it wouldn't be that hard. I'm just now getting dovetails in wood, though. I bet you can beat the metal a bit to clean up a small gap, then surface it. The plate is cheap at McMaster. 
.


----------



## mochoa

What kind of steel are you supposed to use?


----------



## Bertha

Not sure. We've got some infill makers here. I bet one of the big infill sites will tell you. Hit up Marcou's site. Or Holtey. Or S/S. Probably there somewhere.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, thats good news.. Did you or are you having to send the plane back?

Mauricio, I was only half serious.. I never got freaky or weird with it but if a little leaked out of the pipes hey what ya gonna do?

I never had any attraction to pregnant bellies until my wife was pregnant for the first time. I now have no problem with pregnant models or pregnant girls wearing them short shirts so that their big bellies hang out…

This is some strange and awkward territory so I will shut up now and post a shaving picture..


----------



## mochoa

Dan. LOL, I hear you, it doesnt make sense until your there.

Yeah, i wouldnt mind one of those little infill coffin style smoothers, would be sweet.


----------



## Mosquito

I've been liking the idea of making an infill as well… too much for me though.
-

Dan, I did not send it back. The guy said the FedEx claim was processed and then sent me a refund. He didn't mention anything about sending it back, so I won't unless he sends me a return label for it  In our original deal, he said I'd keep the plane and get a refund once the FedEx claim was processed, so I am sticking to that.

Nice shaving there.


----------



## Mosquito

I kind of want to try a Roman style plane


----------



## mochoa

Here you go. A blade, couple of pieces of brass, some wood, easy right?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Those last two look the same, right? ;-)


----------



## mochoa

he he.

The Roman style plane does intrigue me too, you would need nice low bench. I like that you can push or pull it.


----------



## Bertha

Lol, Smit. Maur, how you going to make that cap? A rasp and some sandpaper should do. Gawd, that thing's gorgeous (the infill, sorry Smit. Is that cocobolo?
.
I ordered some cocobolo grips and the guy screwed me (Fleabag).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Gawd, that thing's gorgeous"

Haven't gotten that reaction to the 'ole 203 Stanley before.


----------



## mochoa

Not sure what kind of wood it is. 
Yeah I guess the lever cap I would make on the router table, a series of rabbets and then rasp and file. tap and die, and buy a thumb screw for it.


----------



## bhog

Ha Ha -that was a verbal crop dust.Dropped it and retreated to the shop for a glue up.

End of today and my vaca will officially be over.Kinda sucks because I pretty much worked the entire time-starting last friday.A little extra doh though so maybe I will find something decent on my hot date tomorrow.

I have a couple planes I need to tinker on a #3 and 78 from yoda and a little rust bucket.The rust bucket is an inch shorter than a 110 not sure what it is.I will post a pic of it sometime.

Where is the Great Bandito?


----------



## mochoa

That one is not dovetailed. maybe its just epoxy, but joint, and some brass pins driven in?


----------



## mochoa




----------



## Dcase

I plan on making my own infill someday. I have an issue of ShopNotes Magazine from several years ago and one of the featured projects in the issue is a really nice dovetailed brass infill plane. I believe they start the dovetails on the table saw using a metal cutting blade and finish them with hack saw and files. They also show how to make your own brass iron cap. The directions are detailed and the finished plane looks good. Of coarse if I followed the planes I would change a few things to make it a one of a kind custom.

I have a copy of the issue PDF if anyone is interested let me know and I can send it over to you if the file size is not to large.

There is another issue of shopnotes from this year I believe that had plans for a steel infill plane. That one also looked really nice but it was not as detailed as the dovetailed brass plane…


----------



## mochoa

Dan I'll like to see that article, I'll PM you.


----------



## ITnerd

/Nerd On

From what I understand, the steel used in most infills is your basic Mild Steel (General Purpose Low Carbon); you can use it for the base, sides or both. In cases where its used with an alternating metal, you usually seen it used as the base, and a brass or bronze alloy used for the sides to lessen any issues of the work being marred by tarnish. There's no hard and fast rule of course.

Common side metals include Yellow/Catridge Brass (C260 - ~70% Copper, 30% Zinc). This is probably the most common brass, and it has very good cold workability, important for peening. Occasionally you will see Naval Brass (C464 - 60% Copper, .75% Tin, 39.25% Zinc), which has a pinkish tone and is harder to work cold. One of the S&S small smoothers I posted a pic of earlier has a naval brass cap.

If you were thinking about bronze, one of the more ductile ones would be the place to start, probably Commercial Bronze (Alloy 220 - 90% Copper, 10% Zinc). I remember someone fancy using another bronze, Nickel Aluminum Bronze (Alloy 630 - ~82% Copper, 10% Aluminum, 5% Nickel, 3% Iron). Stay away from the leaded bronzes, in my opinion. If you're doing a casting, then you'd be looking for Silicon Bronze Alloy (Alloy 655 - ~92% Copper, 4% Zinc, 4% Silicon - remaining 2% is what goes into hot dogs) and a heat source capable of ~1.8K degrees F.

Peter McBrides website has some thorough writeups, and he's just using a jigsaw with a metal blade for the basic shape - no fancy metal bandsaws or anything needed. All of the alloys I listed are just a click away on McMaster-Carr.

I've always wanted to give one a run, it just keeps getting lower on the list, and the Old Lady has queued up more work than I could ever accomplish - even if I wasn't lazy.

/Nerd Off


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can't pass an eggbeater in need of a home… Millers Falls 5A, $5.00, needs some TLC AS IT's been dipped in black paint.


----------



## jap

itnerd - this guy uses O1 steel he says it requires less lapping than mild steel http://sauerandsteiner.blogspot.ca/
Mauricio - that guy uses rivets ww.breseplane.com/construction.html


----------



## donwilwol

ok, its been one of those weeks. I'm like 200 messages behind, so no chance of ever catching up. I'm tired and need a drink bad.

I don't have much to say except I like that roman plane Mos. Have you seen these? Search through I think there is a few he made.

Scott, I've total lost your identity. Are you hiding from Al or the law?


----------



## Bertha

/Nerd On
.
lolol
.
Me? /hm/
.
Steel?
.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-steel-sheets/=jsk7h1
Ultra-Machinable 12L14 Carbon Steel
The addition of lead, which acts as an internal lubricant (lol), provides superior machining characteristics, including improved surface appearance. Material is commonly used for high-speed screw (lol) machine products.
.
Brass?
.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#red-metals/=jsk80t
.
Ultra-Machinable Brass (Alloy 360)
The standard by which copper, brass, and bronze machinability is measured, Alloy 360 is also known as free-machining brass. Its lead content prevents successful welding but does provide lubrication (lol) to enable high-speed machining such as drilling (lol), milling, and tapping (lol) with reduced tool wear (lol) and breakage. Alloy 360 is corrosion resistant and has a smooth finish that readily accepts plating. Not heat treatable.
.
What do you think, Nerd? That was some strong friggin geek right there. Good on you. I'm buying a tablet PC, so we're kind of like colleagues I'm not into software or networking, though. It's scary that I'm the go-to guy at work until the real go-to guy arrives and humiliates me. He does some kind of C7 or F7 in root position and fixes everything. 
.
Don, get that drink. I recommend 80 proof or better. Turkey if you ain't scared.
.
ScottyB, yo, is a veteran, a pro felcher, a landscaper, a Bonzai trimmer, an accomplished woodworker, tall, fit, and attractive. I doubt he's actually scared. He probably knows that I'll penetrate him against his will if he comes on my property unannounced. I like stopping ammunition, not perforating ammunition; although I'll perforate if not careful. If announced, of course, I'll welcome him with open arms. I'll even leave some Godiva treats on his nightstand. 
.
I live in West Virginia.
.


----------



## Bertha

Jap, ask and McMaster will provide. 
.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-steel-sheets/=jskhc9
.
They ship so fast that I was confused once. So confused that I googled their location to see if there was one down the street from me.


----------



## bhog

Jeez.I seriously almost choked on some pizza reading that post …..sucked her in lol'ing.Fuxer.


----------



## Bertha

Lol, Hog
.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lysdexic

You are a wonderfully deranged man, Al.

Meanwhile, this is how I spend my Friday nights this time of year. I cover one of the local HS football teams and thus, the not so random pic…..


----------



## bhog

Hey thats my old couch.

Sure is alot of butts in that pic ScottyB


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Game 5, NLCS! Go, Cardinals!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Go other team!!! LOL


----------



## lysdexic

If you see your old couch then I assume you sat on the sidelines :^)


----------



## chrisstef

Friday night lights scott, nothin better. I love high school football. A lot of teams up here have started runnign spread offenses, shotgun and no huddle stuff .. whats the style around you? Its changed quite a bit from the option offense everyone used to run 10 years ago.

Smitt - game 3 and game 5 …. St. louis is a heck of a baseball city , my brother in law lives there. Admitted yankee fan here … i know im a Bertha, but ive hated this team since a-rod showed up so take it as you will.

Love the info on steel, brass, bronze and delicious alloys. +1 nerd point Chris. Well done.


----------



## ITnerd

Hey Jap, you could absolutely use tool steel in the place of mild. I figure you're only going to really worry about lapping the outsides, and most of us are comfortable with throwing down some sandpaper and cleaning up the bottom & sides of a plane. O1 will also run you just shy of 20 bucks for 1.5' length of 3/16 thickness, Mild Steel is 3 bucks for a 3 foot length of the same thickness. Not a huge deal, but worth noting. Back in the day, tool steel was much pricier than mild, so you would not find it in too many old infills, I would think.

Al, theres two schools of thought with the lead-containing alloys in handplanes/tools;1. not worth the risk of it rubbing off on your sweaty hands, 2. no risk at all. I tend to beleive the latter, and the added ductility in those alloys would probably make any peening go a little easier.

As a disclaimer, I am not a metallurgist, engineer, doctor, lawyer, scientist or anyone who knows a damn thing except that Lead Tastes Good. If you have kids who are inevitably going to be making bongs out of your scrap materials, that is something to consider too.

I say lets try them all.  I'm putting in an order for some Mild, O1, and Commercial Bronze for experimentation. I'll let you know how it goes. I'm going to use a jig and coping saw, although I'll probably need some decent metal files. Any Metalworkers out there that can point me to a good starting set for Mild and Bronze?

In terms of specific nerdery, I am the Application Development type - mostly contact center integrations with Cisco UCCE & UCCX suite. I couldn't Rack & Stack a server if my life depended on it, and IP's and subnetting give me terrible gas. But once those guys are done - GAME ON! I worked for 7 years on the software before I ever stepped foot in a data center and saw all the flashie lights.

Now back to our normally scheduled Planezor Talk!

First up, the 607 from Lance (thedude). Please note the Mil-spec wooden crate he shipped it in. The slight camber to the blade is the perfect partner to my bailey 7 with the hock blade, no camber:









Lance, are those new totes, or just refinished? Either way, that is the nicest finish I have on any of the totes I own. Really nice job on this one and the 604. There are no pictures of that plane because its staying on the nightstand a few days.

And my first salvo at Al's mystery benefactor - A 20 circular, 12 1/2 scraper, and some trammel points:









Dudes collection is somewhere between insane and '401k cashout'. He now knows my weaknesses, and sends me photos of some of the most wonderfully pristine stuff you can imagine. Infills to rare braces to toolboxes, the quality and breadth of it all makes my wallet hurt. Prices are good, and condition is as described - really nice brokering Al.

And finally, 2 working shots - cleanup on some Sandusky Filletsters:









And the Millers Falls 85 in action, cutting the rabbet for the tray bottom:









We now return you to the Lactating, Flatulating, Semi-********************-Erotic Gerbil HandPlane Show.


----------



## thedude50

Chris i AM GLAD YOUR HAPPY THE TOTES ON THE 604 ARE CUSTOM MADE BY MikE wischmann I have had another order in to him for a long time I think i am done waiting for him and will simply start making my own the finish is the sam maloof wipe on finish it works great i have used it on other things i AM TRYING TO GET MIKE TO SHARE THE MIX INFO SO I DONT HAVE TO PAY THE PRICE FOR SAMS STUFF damn little keyboards suck \

We guys the plane of my dreams arrived today i will take photos tomorrow .


----------



## thedude50

Ok I realized it was not cool to make you wait even though most of you are already heading to bed but this plane has been on my wish list for 6 years and i could not get one and it drove me crazy a chance meeting at the show in OAKLAND Got me started and after weeks of messed up orders and a bunch of screw ups she arrived today so here she is the 41/2 L.N. in Bronze If you want one there are 2 left last i heard the price is high.


----------



## ksSlim

Dude,
I don't know the commercial blend that's being sold under Sam's name, but, a number of years ago,
Sam's mix was 2 parts MS, 1 part BLO, 1 part SW #33 varnish.

Wipe on, wait 5 minutes, redistribute what had not soaked in, wait 5 more minutes, wipe off anything possiple with rags. Allow to dry 2 to 10 days depending on humidity. Scuff with 600 and repeat until he was satisfied.

Application at his shop/studio was done with cotton string "dish mops". Wipe off with burlap and cotton rags.


----------



## thedude50

what is sw #33 i have blo and mineral spirits


----------



## mochoa

Chris, I love when you get Nerdy on us. That was some great info, I've saved it for future reference. I took a look at Peter McBrides' site, what specific page were you talking about, I cant find where he shows how to make them.

Great new toys there. Get started on your infill man, blog about it so we can learn how to do it. Its not right that no one on this thread has made an infill yet!

Al, I've got your links to mcmasters saved too.

Jap how do the rivets work? Can you do the same by drilling and driving/peening in brass dowels? They should be invisible once they are filed and sanded flush.

RG apprenticed as a jeweler didn't he? Any advice on tools? Can you get a metal cutting blade for a coping saw?

I'm thinking a metal cutting blade in a jig saw mounted upside down might work. I already have that setup made…


----------



## bhog

^ Nice,I just blew a little.


----------



## mochoa

Dude, congrats on the dream plane, that thing is sweet!


----------



## ITnerd

Hey Maurico, thanks for the kind words - and thanks for the Nerd Point Chris. 

Here's PB's plane making page - http://www.petermcbride.com/planemaking/

The list of projects is on the left - 'Dovetailed Bench Rebate Plane' and 'Skewed Mouth Rebate Chariot' seem to have the most detail to them, but they all are worthy poo-time reading.


----------



## ShaneA

Sweet score Lance. Looks dreamy, if I do say so.


----------



## thedude50

Some times I think Scott Phillips is full of ********************.


----------



## thedude50

thanks you guys I cant wait for Al to see it you know he likes bronze as much as I do


----------



## maximonjolicoeur

Long History all wood work


----------



## ksSlim

Dude>> Sherwin Williams, #33 was their premium varnish blend.

Probably proprietary dryers added to resins and oils.

I've had pretty good luck using Minwax oil based varnish in Sam's formulae.


----------



## lysdexic

Congrats on the LN 4 1/2 Lance. Here is a pic of mine after the Moth*&R F**ck$R fell off the &*%^$! bench and friggin landing on the M0+h3R F~*cKin concrete piece of sh!+ floor.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Ouch


----------



## thedude50

Scott major bummer my 134 fell and hit the floor so much better than dropping a cast iron vintage plane. I have a iron 41/2 but i have wanted the bronze for 6 years i could not afford it back then I am so happy I keep going out there and planeing with it I cant wait to do a big project with it.


----------



## lysdexic

The worst part is the corner is ever so slightly deformed. It is hard to see in the photograph. I guess I will need to file that down to get it flat like a LN should be. Oh, just another opportunity to screw things up.


----------



## Mosquito

Send it to me Scott, then buy yourself a nice new shiny one


----------



## mochoa

Chris: Oh I see the links now, good stuff… Looks a little more involved than I first thought.


----------



## mochoa

Scott you need some mats around the bench man. that hurts.


----------



## mochoa

rivets


----------



## lysdexic

I love rivets. They are like magic.


----------



## mochoa

look at the results.


----------



## lysdexic

I cant even see rivets. Where'd they go? See - magic.


----------



## thedude50

Scott send it back to LN they will fix it for you. And I dont think they will charge you.


----------



## Straightbowed

well here is the A18 stanley aluminum block plane make me an offer it's in fine working condition


----------



## Straightbowed

I think this is a little better pic I hope this is a nice plane got lucky when I found it didn't know what I had until a fellow jock made a comment that it could be a keeper


----------



## Bertha

Niiiiice, Steve.
.
Nerd is out of control!


----------



## Bertha

LOLOLOL
.
5:37PM EDT October 19. 2012 - WASHINGTON (AP) - The maker of Banana Boat sunscreen is recalling some half-million bottles of spray-on lotion after reports that a *handful of people have caught on fire* after applying the product and coming in contact with an open flame.
.


----------



## donwilwol

Steve, an A18 is on my list of things I'd love to have, but alas, they are worth way more than I'll shell out for a block, especially when I already have about 5 #18's. I'd like the S18 Smitty has as well, but see first note.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## LukieB

Where is Bandit???

*Slim*, Thanks for the Maloof secret formula, that sounds right. I made some a few years ago per a co-worker's suggestion, worked great. Shortly thereafter he got laid off, and of course I couldn't find the paper I had written it down on, LOL I will save it this time.

*Dude*, Love the 4 1/2 very nice looking plane

*Steve*, Really like the A18, enough that I sent you a PM


----------



## Dcase

Steve, the Aluminum Stanley planes were a big flop. They made them thinking there was a market for a lighter weight plane but there wasn't. They did not sell well so they were not in production for long. They are valued now by collectors because there are so few of them out there.. If it were me who found that plane I would clean it up, nothing major just a decent cleaning and then list it on ebay. I wouldn't be surprised if it sold for 150 or more.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree Dan. I think the A18 may even go higher. I've got an A5 and I like it. I'm still looking for a cheap A4, A6 and A18. Someday maybe?


----------



## LukieB

Hey come on guys…..I sent Steve a lowball offer, you guys are gonna have him seeing dollar signs, LOL

If he isn't already….


----------



## donwilwol

We the problem with eBay is you just never know. I had a decent #4 sell for $8 once. It was the last one I put on eBay.


----------



## RGtools

Mauricio. Jewelers tend to use fret saws instead of coping saws, but the blades are available.

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/MS-FRETM.XX/FretSawBlades-ExtraFine-MetalCutting

Don't put one in your thumb. They bite harder than you might think.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Ryan! saved to my infill notes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sale day interesting. Shed some $ picking up a few must haves… (Yeah, right)

Actually purchased my first Bedrock: a #604C for $75. No pics yet, but later… Amazing amount of quality, inluding a boxed set of DE paring chisels that are georgeous..


----------



## ShaneA

A Bedrock Smitty? Nice, looking forward to some pics.


----------



## bhog

It was pretty cool attending my first auction .The auction itself was kinda overwhelming ,I dunno why.But cool so see everything.I had a hard time understanding what the hell the dude was saying.I know it will not be my last though.Smitty on the other hand is a seasoned auction beast.

It was fun hanging out with Smitty.He is an awesome guy,and extremely knowledgeable all things hand plane.I learned alot hopefully some of it will stick.

I ended up with a #80 for the day.

Smitt the core box sold for 500…omg


----------



## Mosquito

Nice… that auction looks like it was pretty sweet..
-

The #4 1/2 got a wire-wheeling, metal brushing, and mineral-spirit-ing and is currently on coat #2 of paint.

The sewing table is in the garage with coat #1 of Arm-R-Seal on it…

I also bought a couple pieces of poplar, and cut them up into around 6" pieces for dovetail practice.

Still have to get in another 6 hours of work in (actual job-work) ... Busy busy.


----------



## chrisstef

I can see how all that tool porn would be overwhelming. My head would have been spinning.

Put in an hour in the shop and got 2 spokeshaves all tuned up and ready for action. Working on a t12 #5, but now its time to reward mama for workin so hard with the baby. Off to the local tavern for a late lunch and a brewski. Spoke shots later tonight. Me likey a well tuned spoke.


----------



## donwilwol

Uh-oh Smitty. 604 is what got me started.


----------



## Mosquito

Pictures using the tablet camera… coat #3 just want on the #4 1/2


----------



## bhog

Steff me likey a well tuned spoke too.

Me also likey and wanty


----------



## bandit571

the bandit is just checking in. trying to move two households 40 miles and into ONE house. Did get a bit of rust hunting done, a #110


Code:


 $5.     Saw another Fulton West germany #3

$12, sitting beside an early #5 at the same price. Coffin Smoother


Code:


$17?      Also an all wood jack plane for $22.   A "Worth" #4

 $17

Still moving in, need a better router for the computers in the house, all four of them. Be back later, when I have my own computer set up again.


----------



## chrisstef

Damn hog thats a looker for sure. Ive got high hopes for a morning rust hunt tomorrow. Good to hear from ya bandito. Moving sucks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

g'luck Bandit.

+1 Stef, moving sucks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Type 4 #71 with two irons.










#98 plane!









And an early #66, japanned, with fence. Perfect balance of brass, it's a fine looker in person.










More to come, maybe tomorrow though… Happy buyer here!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bhog is a great auction buddy… Nice to talk with someone who'gets it' when it comes to the vintage tool affliction. $400 is insane!!!


----------



## thedude50

there are no auctions around here maybe i should start one and get people to come from miles around to get to look at the slim pickins here in the golden state.

I just got a second paying job off my craigs list ad this one is a restore job on a nice Duncan Phife Banquet table it is a really nice piece and i will be removing at least 2 other restores should be some fun finish work.


----------



## Bertha

*Smitt the core box sold for 500…omg*
.
I couldn't have walked away from that. I would have been in trouble, but I would have done it.


----------



## Bertha

That made me think…I have no business being at auctions. I overpay for old guns all the time because I get caught up with seeing them. Nothing else matters; I must have it. I don't know how you guys walk away so easily. Ebay? I just put in my max and walk away. I've never really been willing to battle.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, you woulda felt obligated to'save' a bunch of planes. One low knob #8 went for around $50. Parts of two Millers Patents went for $75 and $27.50, respectively. A #278 with correct fence was $80. Very sound prices… Transitionals for $5, woodied for &1 and $3 for most…


----------



## thedude50

where was this auction Smitty aren't you in Seattle


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty, that 71 gives me a vertical smile behind my middle pocket. I need one in my life. Sounds like the prices were more than reasonable for the not so rare planes.

Hows that 80 bhog?

I really got a hankerin to make another mallet now that ive got the spoke shave all fired up. Must press on tuning all hand tools. Fight the urge.


----------



## thedude50

Al I am bummed you didnt go ape over my bronze 4 and a 1/2 I thought you would have gone ape for it


----------



## ITnerd

The bronze 604.5 is the hotness lance, I will agree.

Nice work on the plane and the table Mosquito, I dig your ghetto paint booth, I need to rig up one of those, so I can stop killing patches in the backyard.

Nice Haul there Smitty - like Don said, watch those bedrocks, they can sneak up on you. Im missing the 602, 603, 604.5 and 605.5… and I don't know how that happened, I almost had a full set of baileys before the madness crept in… if you ever come across nice Sandusky planes that cheap please PM/Call me, I will paypal faster than you can say 'Addiction'.


----------



## bhog

Just got back from a open house/halloween party for the last remodel/addition I did.Pretty awesome stuff.Was pretty suprised at some of the people there from supreme court judges (me and dude kicked it for 2 hours) to hod carriers.My wife took her cookies and somebody nearly throat punched a cookie snagger.Not really.

The 80 is kinda weak Steff,1 replacement screw and the blade is kinda short.Also Im pretty sure its not a stanley cause all I have seen on it is made in america.But for 8 bucks I wont complain because I have been wanting one real bad.Honestly I havent looked at it good.I came home and loaded up and took off.Kinda wish I would have snagged a couple more planes today-I took 250 with me and only spent 8.Some kind of jedi mind trick..Like being with a 10.

Dude you need a larger algorithm to figure out Al.


----------



## ITnerd

Lance, if you ever need Al, shine this picture on a nearby building:








Then go put the coffee pot on, he's about 2 minutes out depending on traffic.


----------



## Mosquito

IT, it's just to put over the top of the plane once it's painted, to keep stuff from settling on it. I made it and used it for one of the little computer cases I made. I'm not sure if it works or not, but it seems like it should, so I keep using it


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chris / IT- no Sandusky planes today that I recall, but some Sciota Works planes were offered. Were those an off-brand of Sandusky? Probably not, but I'm no expert…


----------



## racerglen

Sciota was an Ohio tools buy..their own company swallowed by Ohio I'm thinking
and at one point Ohio used the name on their second grade planes, second because there was 
a different wood for the bodies, same irons in both..???

Don ? Did I get that right ?

;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Hog - a short blade probably aint a bad thing. I keep catching my wrists on the corners of my long bladed 80. Jedi mind tricked indeed. You were All ready for the prom but couldnt rise up due to overwhelming odds.

Its another french press mornin in the shop while the rest of the house sleeps. Glory.


----------



## Brit

ITnerd - Now that's what I call an accessory!


----------



## kski60

I really wish I knew what everyone was talking about. lol


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, a really expensive accessory, even for the porche guys!

Glen, sounds right to me.

Chris, explain a full set of baileys


----------



## Bertha

Nerd, that's some pull, and it's not even an "S"
Don , all of us together can't afford that accessory.
I'm willing to try, though.
.
Imagine what an Audi S8 would bring.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Diamond Edge chisel set, IOB…


----------



## mochoa

Really nice scores Smitty!


----------



## Brit

Nice find Smitty.


----------



## Bertha

OMG, those chisels. I'm beginning to resent you, Smit.


----------



## ShaneA

Great finds Smitty. Kinda looks like a SW Bedrock from my phone, is it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, yes it is. Al, figured you'd react to those chisels…


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with Al on this one Smitty. You kinda suck. Those chisels are *awesome*.


----------



## donwilwol

Check this out http://lumberjocks.com/topics/42549#reply-513948


----------



## donwilwol

midday snday shots


----------



## lysdexic

Don, I will have to disagree with this time. Smit doesn't just *kinda* suck.


----------



## Bertha

Don, I've actually got a similar plane to that weird one above. I meant to do something with it but it's just shop art right now.


----------



## waho6o9

Lie Nielsen rocks.


----------



## chrisstef

Don's in the zone!

Didnt spend any cash at the flea market, it was chock full of 4s and 5s and packed with people making it hard for me to roll a stroller into tight spots. Babystef did manage to share the spotting of a #10 in the wild. $200. Cmon man. Same guy also had a whole bucket of shop made knobs n totes but couldnt hold don's jock strap in quality or style.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit's at it again…









$5 for this???









MohawkShelbourne Block Plane….









Might need a little work…...


----------



## mochoa

Don those Totes are looking Sweet!


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## mochoa

Awwww yyeeaaahhhhhhh!


----------



## donwilwol

Chris, the 4 1/2 looks *great. *

Finished up one of the totes. Its the cherry on top a #6 restore.




























More pic's on the restoration threaded.


----------



## Mosquito

Also picked up a heck of a chunk of red oak today… 12/4, >9" wide, and 48" long…


----------



## Bertha

OMG, Mos; she looks fantastic. There's just something about the dimensions of the 4 1/2 that speak to me. They just look ready to rule.


----------



## thedude50

now that my collection of bedrocks is complete I HAVE A NEW FOCUS ITS ALL ABOUT THE ODD JOB PLANES AND THE LN then it will be all about the odd job LNs I cant decide how to lay out my tool chests for this massive tool set the thing has to be modular and has to have saw tills that are separate from the tool chest. I think i will do a life sized mock up as soon as i am done with my current projects the benches are dragging along and I need to get them done as soon as I can. I wish i could get a bronze no8 from LN


----------



## donwilwol

so what's the plan for a a heck of a chunk of red oak … 12/4, >9" wide, and 48" long…

Tha'd make a nice muzzle loader stock!!


----------



## Bertha

Don, I was actually thinking the same thing. I've got a massive chunk of curly cherry that I'm hoping can be a stock after I peel off a leg vise. I've been on a gun buying tear and I've got some to show you once I get this website thing figured out. Does anyone use a free e-mail service to POP to their smartphone? I think I'm dropping my domain/website. I don't even remember how to change it.


----------



## donwilwol

why do you need to pop Al, just use outlook.com or yahoo.com.


----------



## thedude50

al just move it to go daddy or ssl catacolmb they are both cheep and easy


----------



## donwilwol

I don't buy to many firearms anymore. (collection is big enough) I may have a chance to get a Winchester 1984 32-40 though. Won't be able to pass that up.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, if you want a website go to wordpress. Ok, it's a blog, but about the same thing and its free. There are others but I am perfectly happy with wordpress. I use windows live writer, also free. It seems to work well. It's not professional grade, but it's a hobby.


----------



## Mosquito

The thought for the chunk of RO is part of a bench top… Smaller bench, but basically along the lines of Mauricio's bench/ the French Bench from the two woodwrights shops. I'm thinking 9" wide top, with 3/4" face board on the front and ends, with a 9-10" wide tool tray, for a total width of around 19-20".

Decided to clean off the milling marks on one side, and the rough edge on the other side… using a different "bench" this time…


----------



## Bertha

Nice shaves, Mos. Hock without the chipbreaker; I like your style. 
.
Don, I need an e-mail account that I can check through my Android phone. I know nothing of this crap. I got my yahoo account the month that yahoo launched. I literally get 1000 messages a day; all spam. I just use it as a dummy account. 
.
I tried Gmail but I couldn't get it to work on my phone. 
.


----------



## donwilwol

you should be able to check hotmail (now outlook.com) on any phone. Its free, give it a whirl.


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Mos, it looks like a walk in the park, literally.

That's a nice chunk of oak. A little blo and that grain will look great.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I use gmail on my android and it works fine. I get emails from both gmail and a pop account from my works website. can also set it up to get email from msn and verizon and outlook too if i wanted to but that would be way too many emails.


----------



## thedude50

Al pm me I give you an email acount on any of my sites you tell me the adress you want i will give you a 10 meg box no charge


----------



## Mosquito

Al, I use yahoo mail and use the yahoo mail app on my cellphone. It works well

What did you mean Hock with out the chip breaker? You mean with out the Hock chip breaker? I'm using the the stock Stanley chip breaker for now. It is in need of a little more polishing… I just cleaned up the end by the shavings for now
-

That would be fun Don… go to a random park bench somewhere and use a clamp as a planing stop and just wonder fro bench to bench making shavings lol


----------



## thedude50

Your hock blade would look great if you ground a couple of angles on it IMHO


----------



## bhog

Al I think you have to set up the account on a computer before you can add gmail to your droid.Thats how I had to do it anyway.


----------



## LukieB

*Al*, you should indeed be able to add a gmail account to your android. I actually have the opposite problem, I have used gmail as my longtime dummy account and used it when I set up my phone. Now the damn thing beeps at me every time I get an e-mail (all spam) And I can't figure out how to uninstall it.

*Mos*, The 4-1/2 looks awesome, well done!

*Don*, The 6 looks good as always, I dig the two tone knob, does it look like that on both sides? It makes me think about doing one with multiple laminations, like eight or nine 1/4" pieces of different material.

I'm starting to want a lathe…..


----------



## JayT

Mos, you get more good work done on questionable benches than anyone else. Nice shavings.

Don, still doing great on the totes. How many do you make at one time?

My newest acquisition, a Sargent low angle knuckler.










And the 605C got a correct blade. I think this is my favorite Stanley blade logo. Something about the lines, arch and font type is just cool.










The same plane also got a repaired tote, my first attempt at doing that. Had a small scrap piece of walnut laying around that was a pretty good size.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Lucas
-

Nice tote repair Jay.

*"Mos, you get more good work done on questionable benches than anyone else."*
At least this one is an actual "bench" LOL


----------



## thedude50

Crappy weekend my electrician didnt show up and no call so i still have not turned on the saw stop major bummer


----------



## thedude50

I am going to be on the look out for some easy to carve wood in leg sized blanks for practice I DONT KNOW IF MY SUPPLIER HAS THIS WOOD BUT I WILL CHECK EBAY TOO . I am doing the video class with Mary May on carving the ball and claw foot I am doing a highboy but wont start till i have the legs done I am actually building 2 of these in different woods should be a real challenging project Any of you guys have a stash of bass wood for carving practice


----------



## Dcase

Another busy weekend on here… Takes me forever to catch up..

Mos, the 4 1/2 looks great and I love that photo of it planing on your "bench".

Dude, I love working with basswood. I had a ton of it but I have used up most. I don't have enough extra to spare any but wish I did. Its a very common wood around here.

I spent my shop time this weekend cleaning up a bit. I want to get the shop all cleaned up nice before winter. I also did some more sharpening with my new DMT X-Fine Diasharp stone.. I am very happy I got it now. Its so nice not having to check it for flatness before every use.


----------



## WhoMe

Lance, careful there, it was looking like you were calling Al cheap and easy….. Whether that is true or not.. it is not for me to say but from what I have seen…....
And you still haven't gotten rid of those benches yet? If you really NEED to get rid of one to make room in your garage, I would be glad to take one off your hands. Heck, Ill even bring the truck to move it…lol

Al, I use hotmail and I can access it on my smart phone fine. I can send and receive pictures without issues too.

Mos, that 4 1/2 is sure sweet and I kind of agree with Lance, the square blade looks kind of funky on that 4 1/2. But hey, it looks like it works juuussstt fine with those pretty shavings. WHICH is what really matters anyway. A question for you on the Hock blade and the stanley chip breaker. Do you have any issues with the adjuster fully engaging the chip breaker with the thicker blade. I thought I read that when a thicker blade is used this can be a problem on many planes because the adjuster doesn't fully engage the chip breaker for adjustment. On the woodcraft site, they pretty much say this will happen so they "recommend" that you buy their chip breaker with the extended notch to fit stanley adjusters. I am thinking this may be a sales gimmick but since you have that combo, Just wondering how it works.

chrisstef, you still need pictures? I should finally be able to find time to take some shots to submit to you if you still need some. AND, if so, any particular type of shots.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Dan.
-

Who me, I wouldn't say that I like the square top, but I see no reason to put in the time or effort to do anything about it. As you say, it works, and that's what matters.

I know that the IBC blades are thicker, and require their chip breaker to work, but the Hock doesn't. When I was in woodcraft when I bought the blade, the guy I was talking to said (among other things) that I wouldn't need the Hock chip breaker, and thus was part of his reasoning for recommending the Hock over the IBC. The only time I had an issue with it, was when I was fully retracting the blade once, with the chip breaker too far back from the cutting edge. Then the yoke popped out on me. Otherwise I haven't had any issues with it since. I've used it in both my #4 1/2 and my #7 so far, and am pretty happy with it. Better than the pitted blade that came with the plane… I still haven't gotten a close up of the chip breaker, but it's a little funky…


----------



## Mosquito

Here's a close up of the chip breaker on the Hock… I polished the end of it.









And this is the back of the original blade after spending 4-5 minutes on 150 grit sandpaper… At that point I gave up and decided to get a replacement.


----------



## thedude50

chris those damn sales people could have sold you the thinner ibc blade that is the same as the hock . I have done retail in my past and those guys are taught to sell what they have in stock. I am sure the hock blade is fine but he refused to let us test it head to head with the ibc. I would like to see what ibc is going to do in response to lee valleys new steel. My only complaint about the new steel is that they said it would only be a little more when in fact it is a lot more and i am not going to sweat 5 minutes for putting a fresh edge on a blade.

Who me I didnt call al cheep I simply offered him a free mail box


----------



## WhoMe

"Who me I didnt call al cheep I simply offered him a free mail box" 
Yea, I know, I was trying to make fun of what you said. Heck, If I was in Al's shoes, I would be PMing you about the mailbox asap.

Mos, thanks for the insight. And the pictures. I think I would be looking for a new blade if I had one that bad too.

Also, Lance, based on my past experience with my local woodcrap store and their salespeople selling me something that was supposed to be decent quality and it wasn't (could have gotten something much better for cheaper), I am not sure I will set foot in the store unless I know exactly what I am going there to buy. Not sure I want to be mis-led again. 
As for the thin version of the IBC blades, I didn't know they even made such a critter. Will have to check that out as I am getting more curious on what a new blade will do in a plane. I hear they are wonderful to use. One of these days I will have to break down and buy one to try it.


----------



## thedude50

who me when are you going to get an avitar


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shapleigh Hardware, Warehouse No. 3, St. Louis. Note the big Diamond Edge (DE) logo!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Puffy cloud Monday-


----------



## racerglen

SWEEEEET !


----------



## Dcase

Nice shaving smitty

Mos, I don't know if you knew this or not but IBC/Pinnacle has two types of plane iron that they sell. They have the single irons and the Rob Cosman sets. The single irons do not need an IBC chip breaker and they are the same thickness as the Hock irons. The only IBC irons that need the chip breaker are the Cosman irons but those come as a set anyway so you couldn't buy one without the other.

I have several single IBC irons and use them with the old chip breakers. I just wanted to make that clear in case anyone was thinking if they got an IBC iron they would have to buy a new breaker as well. In fact the only chip breakers that IBC sells are the ones that come with the Cosman iron.

I like the Hock iron the way it is. I think it would be stupid to try and grind it at the top.


----------



## chrisstef

I think im going to give the Hock iron a shot in my smoother. I went to the local WC and they were out of stock in both the IBC and Hock irons … bush league IMO.

Any of you guys ever work with QS Cherry … i scored a couple of small pieces from the local wood hut and they almost looks like QS sycamore in certain areas. I might just have to send Don Yoda some …. have you ever quarter sawn any cherry at your place Don?


----------



## 33706

Smitty: Thanks for the shot of Shapleigh Hardware! In my city, old painted advertising on a commercial or industrial building is all you need to get 'Heritage' status… a lot of these faded graphics are being restored to their original condition.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for clearing that up Dan. I didn't know that. Is that specific to the "Stanley/Record" replacements, or all the IBC blades? (for example, the ones sold as replacements for LN planes) I'm curious, because the only IBC's they had on hand at the time was the ones that said they were replacements for LN planes. If I need another one for something else, I might get an IBC, just for comparison purposes.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I would assume so. If you look at the IBC/Pinnacle irons on Woodcraft site you will see that they have the Cosman sets for the LN & the Stanley planes and then they have just the single irons for the Stanley's and LN's…

I have an IBC iron in my #8 and I use it with the old Stanley chip breaker. I went with the IBC because they have been on clearance through the Woodcraft site for some time.


----------



## Sylvain

Has anybody tried the Paul Sellers damping method (in addition to waxing/oiling the sole)?

http://paulsellers.com/2012/10/more-controversy-and-myth-busting-vibration-causes-chatter/

It was already mentioned in one of his blog at least one year ago.


----------



## Dcase

Sylvain, very interesting article from Paul Sellers. Thanks for posting…

I have to say though I am really confused what he means by this

"Adding silicone shelf liner (that rubbery stuff in rolls that has perforations all the way through it) between the plane body and the cutting iron on any plane (heavy or not) changes the sound of the plane as you work the surface of wood. Try it. I use shelf liner to prove my case. The type they often call silicon shelf liner for non-slip situating of cups and plates in cupboards. This plastic material cushions dishes as you place your fragile breakables in the cupboards, especially on slippery melamine surfaces. This stuff mushes up and compresses between hard surfaces and works like the dampening material used under the bonnet (hood USA) of your car.

Look at any surface where the usual squeak takes place during planing end grain and you will find chatter marks. Add a minute waxing to the sole of the plane and it will disappear. Had you added plastic shelf liner between the metal blade and the plane body, it would likely not have happened."

Is he suggesting putting shelf liner on the frog behind the iron? It just says put plastic shelf liner between metal blade and the plane body but that could be a number of different places.


----------



## Dcase

I have never used the oil rag in a can like Sellers uses but I do use Beeswax on my plane soles all the time. I have heard that screaming sound that Paul talks about in the blog and its a very loud and unpleasant noise. I can usually get rid of the noise by putting some more Beeswax on the sole.


----------



## ksSlim

Dan, I like you have often added wax to the sole to get rid of that annoying squeek.
I think I'll experiment with "shelf linner" between the frog and iron.
Why not? I've wasted more time on other stuff for little results.


----------



## chrisstef

I would assume that it would be between the chip breaker and the iron … the way its written is a bit misleading and confusing. Ive gotten the squeaks before and i agree, very unpleasant. Is it just to dampen the noise?


----------



## Mosquito

I would think between frog and iron. It would dampen the sound, but more importantly reduce or eliminate the transmission of the vibration from plane body to iron, which should eliminate the noise he's talking about. I'm not sure though, as I've never tried it, and not sure I've experienced it either.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great pictures coming out of Twin Cities this weekend. Thanks Mos.

I also understood Mr. Sellers was indicating between the frog and iron.


----------



## JGM0658

I am not convinced that the squeaking and the chatter are necessarily related, or that one causes the other. I have experienced the noise without any chatter and certainly chatter without any noise.

My experience has been that chatter occurs when I have a blade extended too much and a close mouth to prevent tear out. This is simple physics, or Newton's third law of motion. By closing the mouth I prevent the wood from tearing but I am also experiencing an equal but opposite force from the wood "pushing" the plane upwards, since the shaving has no where to go, thus I get chatter. Retracting the blade gets rid of this by simply reducing the force pushing up.

The squeaking is again simple physics, produced rubbing two surfaces in close contact under pressure. Clearly adding a lubricant like wax, oil, etc. Will reduce friction and eliminate the noise. Occam razor tells us that when you hear hoofs, think horses not zebras, or that the simplest explanation is most likely to be the correct one.

Adding a dampening element to the plane will "fix" both problems, but it is an unnecessary solution when you understand the causes of this problems.


----------



## donwilwol

I use wax and/or oil on my soles. I don't see much difference so I grab what's closest.


----------



## mochoa

JGM dropping knowledge!


----------



## mochoa

White candle for me. 
I think another big cause of chatter is shaky work holding. I have an old crappy vise that is not secured very well and if I hold wood in that and try to plane it there is chatter.


----------



## Sylvain

here is its other blog :
http://paulsellers.com/2012/01/more-on-4-plane-improvement-added-absorption/

In this older post it is clearly between cutting-iron and cap-iron.

I would think such a "tick" lining between cutting-iron and frog would defeat the machining precision of the mating surfaces. I would hesitate to put more than an (oiled) sheet of paper betwween cutting iron and frog.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd agree Sylvain, but I've come across a fair amount of wooden plane with leather glued under the blade. Somebody must have disagreed.


----------



## waho6o9

Love my Miller Falls. Family picture when time allows.
Shaving some maple for 2 Cherries chisel holder.
Shave on.


----------



## Mosquito

Mauricio… I know exactly what you're talking about re: shaky holding = chatter… In my case, it's not so much "chatter" as it is the plane leaping off the work piece and landing a couple inches later


----------



## donwilwol

I agree with JGM. I find chatter is from a to tight mouth, not sharp, or to deep do cut for the first 2.


----------



## chrisstef

But its all right, because if it falls off your bench Mos, it will hit grass.


----------



## Mosquito

Maybe that's why I don't get chatter too often… if I set the iron too deep, the whole workmate takes a dive lol


----------



## ITnerd

Agreed - most of my chatter is due to work shiftage, or forgetting to hit the plane with the wax candle. Sharp and not getting too greedy on the cut seem to solve most of my issues. Look at JGM breaking out the Occam's Razor reference - new sig for me!

Hey Jorge, how is the big project you're on coming? I'm looking forward to the pics. Also, please let me live vicariously and take us on another shop tour. If that were my shop, the only thing I'd add is a cot.


----------



## Dcase

JGM, I agree with you on the statement that a close mouth causing chatter. I have also experienced problems planing when I have had the mouth really tight. I never understood what the problem was though. I don't ever set my planes with a really tight mouth. Some guys will say it should be so tight that you can only slip a piece of paper through… I only have had problems when trying to set them that tight… I seem to get very fine shavings with the mouths a little more open…


----------



## JGM0658

The project is doing good. I am in the process of installing the wood floor and front door, so I can install the kitchen and closets. I have done all the window framing and installed windows. That was a pisser, the brick layer here cannot make a square opening, and on top the architect installed wet wood beams as a framing element and they have cracked and bend, making the window opening irregular.

I will take some more pics of my shop once I have cleaned it up…hahahaha. Trust me when it rarely looks like it does on the pics, I have a young lady that comes and sweeps and cleans so next time she comes I will gladly make station shoots. Oh, and no need for cots, it has an office and bedroom, I do stay at the shop quite often since I am a night owl…


----------



## Dcase

I hear you on the night owl.. Sometimes I am out in the shop till midnight or even 1am… I was never one to stay up past 11pm until I had kids. When you have kids you realize that you don't get any time to do stuff until they go to bed. Its really hard to stay focused on something or do any work when you have to tend to the kids every few min. I often come home from work, spend a few hours with the kids, put them to bed at 9 and then head out to the shop for a few hours for my quiet time… I still manage at least 6 hours sleep a night.


----------



## chrisstef

Im about to embark on that journey myself Dan, i need just an hour or so of "me" time to erase work from my brain when i get home. As soon as the little guy will fall into a sleep pattern ill be a late night shop guy myself. Half hour clips dont get much done in the shop. I figure ill sleep when im dead.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, thats exaclty how my routine goes. I hate it when you check the time and its 2am! That hurts the next day.


----------



## DaddyZ

Dan - Mauricio

In a few years you will be wanting that time back..

Chrisstef - Get all the Quality time in you can…

Mine is in college this year.. Where did the time go !!!

Now all the shop time I want. Went out there this weekend, A half dozen wasps in there with me, Time to go back to the house, I can't wait till it cools off some more!!!!!!!


----------



## Mosquito

Yuck… wasps and other bees put an instant halt to my progress too… seeing as how I'm rather allergic, the time spent leaving and waiting for it to go away vs getting stung and potentially having to go to the hospital, or sitting down for a bit at the least… I just walk away.


----------



## mochoa

I hear you DZ, in a couple of years it will be uncool to be seen in public with the parents.


----------



## Dcase

Stef, I know all about them half hour clips… Mine are actually more like 15 min. I do work in the shop when the kids are up but I always get pulled away from what I am doing. What I do is I just do odds and end stuff when they are around. I will clean, sharpen, get stuff ready for a project and so on.. I wont get really focused and into working on something until I know I wont be interrupted.. Problem is when you start getting into something at 9pm you will get into the swing of it and keep going not even realizing how late its getting.

Mauricio, I would say 2am is probably my avg bed time. An average evening for me is head out to the shop somewhere between 8:30 and 9pm and work out there till about 12am. I then go inside and usually have some work to do in the house, take myself a shower and climb into bed around 1am. At this time I get online for a little bit before crashing at 1:30/2am… Alarm goes off at 7:40am. I am always tired but I have learned to live with it.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm typically in bed around midnight, sleeping around 1-1:30, and alarm goes off at 6:30. No complaints. I don't drink anything like coffee, energy drinks, pop, tea, etc, so if I don't get enough sleep for too long, it gets difficult… When I was in college I would typically run on around 3-4 hours of sleep a night and be fine with that as long as I got 8ish on the weekends. But then again, back then I didn't have to drive anywhere either…


----------



## Dcase

Daddy Z, that's the reason I wait till 9pm or later to go out to the shop… I want to spend as much time with my boys as I can so I wait till they are in bed before I really get into working in the shop… I don't want to miss any time with them so I just stay up later… As someone once said, "There are not enough hours in the day"


----------



## OnlyJustME

+1 on the late night shop time. Of course sometimes it has to be traded for spending time with my wife (which i usually dont mind) But if i'm in a groove on something or want to get something done she understands. just have to remember not to do that too many nights in a row. The older we get the more the lack of sleep affects the day. Used to be able to go on 4 hours of sleep a night all week long and now running around with the little one and all it seems 7-8 hours still isnt enough. lol


----------



## mochoa

Ditto on that too OJM, cant spend too many nights in a row out there or the old lady gets upset. I usually get about 6hrs but I really need at least 7hrs. If not the ADD kicks in and I cant stay off lumberjocks, cant focus on work. I find when I'm really behind on sleep I cant focus on anything but what a really like, and right now thats woodworking.


----------



## chrisstef

Im with ya Matt, i love spending the time with wifeski and the baby, very few things that will ever get in the way of that. Yet on the other hand a little decompression time from a stressful day in the wonderful world of construction is good for everyone in the house. I hate when my work comes home with me. I always try and make a clear line between family time and business time. 6 hours of sleep seem to do the trick for me but that damn alarm clock screaming at 5:45 never seems to get any better. French Press coffee … always my answer.


----------



## DaddyZ

I might get a few hours in this evening, Looking like rain tonight…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Just remembered a saying one of my old teachers had.
"You have all the time in the world. That never changes. It's your choice what to do with that time. So don't tell me you didn't have time to do the assignment." or something very similar to that.


----------



## thedude50

Once again Paul Sellers comes up with odd cures for problems that are much simpler to address. Again I find myself agreeing with Jgm what a shock. I have to say he is dead on on this and will be much more likely to address a squeak or chatter in a different way than Paul. I think Paul's mission to find cures has fogged his original mission to make woodworking simple. I would rather he said to o[pen the mouth just like Grandpa and Jgm have said to do instead of adding shelf liner that could create even more problems like movement in the blade or bad engagement.

KISS is the rule of thumb Keep it simple stupid. Adding shelf liner is just one more thing that makes me less a fan of sellers. 
Jorge the house builders here are all from Mexico and while the supervisors demand square window openings in pricy homes they are often framed with wet green wood and they dont stay as square as they should. However if you have ever tried to work with really dry doug fir you will know why they build with i9t wet it is so hard when dry that it bends nails by hand or nailer and they are so much easier to sink if they are about 10 14% WET LIKE THE BUILDERS WANT IT I think this is the best way unless you want to drill for each nail when the wood is dry.

When you build a window case around a crooked window you have to be a master of illusion it has to look square when your done that is where you separate the masters from the novices.


----------



## WhoMe

"who me when are you going to get an avitar"

Oh, I don't know. Never really bothered to figure one out to put in there. Besides, the generic one makes me look like I am a woodworker that knows what he is doing unlike, reality where my knowledge and abilities are questionable at best. lol.
Heck, I havent even bothered to put any of my small projects on the "my projects" section.

Then again, maybe I am just too lazy.

Not sure what Paul sellers is smoking/drinking. IMO, putting anything between the mating surfaces of the blade and the frog will reduce any accuracy that was designed to be there. All it would be doing is providing a shock absorber and not really addressing the real problem like JGM and Lance are saying. For me, If I have chatter (never had the squeaking), I am looking at how my wood is clamped down or a basic plane adjustment that I messed up. I just started using beeswax on my soles sometimes and that does help with the friction. The last time I had chatter was planing the proud portion of some dovetails on a 6 inch square box that was clamped to the opposite side on the workbench. So I had a piece of maple that I was planing that was on 2 legs 6 inches off the workbench. So, I adjusted the plane to take much shallower cuts, waxed the sole, took more of a diagonal cut and almost all the vibration went away.


----------



## mochoa

Dude, WhoMe is actually 0bama, he doesnt want you to know who he is because he knows your not a fan. hahaha.


----------



## WhoMe

HEY, I just thought of something…..(yea, you all probably smell something burning)
How come no one talks about moulding planes on this thread?? Not like the #45 with all the different blades but the older wooden ones with all the different profiles.


----------



## WhoMe

Ouch, Mauricio, that hurt. 
BUT, I actually have my birth certificate and I can prove who I am and where I was born. 
So, neener neener neener….........


----------



## Bertha

Dan, you want some beeswax? PM me your address and I'll get some to you. I just made up a batch of the turpentine mix to dress up a horny Butcher plane. 
.
I had to give a couple of lectures today and sat in the audience for 9 hours. I don't know how I went to school. I feel like I ran a boring marathon. 
.
ScottyB, yo, the chick that triaged me with my leg was in the audience. She came up afterward, expecting me to remember her through the Versed. Nice girl, though.


----------



## ITnerd

WhoMe - we occassionally talk molding planes, it just gets buried in the 20K posts. Whatchu wanna talk about? Hollows And Rounds, Dados, Rabbets, Corner and Center beads, Complex Moulders? I know Mauricio has a few, I have… umm, well I have a few too. Al and I know a guy who has a pristine set for sale, now that you mention it. Unless Al cracked and bought them. Which I couldn't blame him for.

I think most people stay away from them for a couple of reasons; storage & not knowing if they're getting 'good ones'. With wooden plows and moulding planes, they're older and have a much higher change of them needing some serious tuning, from reshaping the sole (not too hard) to reshaping the profile ( anneal, file, harden, temper - AKA total suck). Some planes have the dreaded side banana warp, which makes them all but useless.

If you pick up a solid example of one of the metal 'do it alls', you have a much better chance of being able to hit the ground running with just a sharpening. The changeover takes longer than having a bookcase full of Hollow & Rounds or complex profiles, but most of the folks here are hobbyists, so the tradeoff is worth it.

I love wooden planes, but after a day of tuning woodies and no playtime, I can see the benefit of just grabbing a 45 or 55 and being done with it. Ask Poopiekat, who has something like 3,412 Stanley combinations planes. Ok, maybe not that many - but a lot.


----------



## mochoa

Hahaha, just kidding WhoMe. But, you could be anybody with no pic….

I only have that one small panel raising plane I haven't used yet. I did read the first free chapter of the moiulding plane book Lost Art Press is putting out and I'm very intrigued. But like Chris says I don't know how to buy good ones.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Who is the Keen Kutter expert on the thread? I have one other item to post from Saturday's sale, stand by…


----------



## ITnerd

Smitty - that would be Dan. He should be out in the shop in a couple of hours - you can PM him, but he's usually pretty good about catching up on the thread each night.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gotta get some pictures, it was an impulse buy…


----------



## lysdexic

WhoMe, you can have my avatar. I find it quite disturbing. It seemed oh so humorous at the time. I want to go back to my boring Fibonacci spiral nautilus shell but I can't find it again. I have tried several different image searches.

"you can't go home again"

WhoMe, I know you are tempted by my offer. Just google ************************************ glamour shots* or *glamour shot gone bad.*


----------



## lysdexic

WhoMe,

Id give this one serious consideration.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Let's get the spiral via wet head, your original, Lysdexic!


----------



## TechRedneck

Hey gang

I am still around, it's enough to keep up with the posts. Not much time to check LJ's at the office. Been busy lately.

Picked up a old Lakeside no.8 this past weekend. Yea, I know.. A wards plane. But.. It was in great shape and took about 2 hrs to fully tune. For $50 Wasn't that bad a deal. It was at a local antique store for months and I really wanted a jointer. This one looks like it was made by stanley. Brass knurl, rosewood tote and knob, frog adjister screw, and flat sole. (flat enough for me, those are a bitch to flatten).

The store had a number of wood molding planes but I don't think I will start down that path. I still like my router table.

Now I am considering some scratch stock for some nice beading accents on doors and drawers. A 45 may be in my future as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Scott - theres somethin to be said for the chops on Dwight there. It almost appears that the hair is growing from his ears, makes me feel like im not alone, thank you for that. The boa on the other hand is most definately out of bhog's jesse "the body" ventura's clothing line. You should see that guy in a pair of grape smugglers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, Tech! How 'bout pics? . Welcome back!


----------



## TechRedneck

BTW. Scott. Yea, change the avitar


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## chrisstef

Calendar Update ***

Weve got a bunch of great photos in for the Epic Calendar and weve gotta set a deadline for the end of the week. It would be awesome if we could get everyone to toss a pic or 2 out to me who hasnt done so all ready. PM for the email address. Thanks.


----------



## TechRedneck

Smitty, i am on Lj's nearly every day, just following along. I will post some pics later. I use my iPad in the evenings and havent figured how to post pics from this thing. Typing is a pita as well.

I usually use the blackberry camera and post from work. Broadband here on the mountain sucks and I don't have cell service at the house. Kinda nice sometimes tho. I run an IT company and basically like to unplug when I get home.


----------



## bhog

Steff I thought we already went over it.Its " grapeFRUIT smugglers for the mostly ball ".We also have the tic tac cuddlers for Scott and the Keilbalsa sock with gerbil storage for Al. LOL ….

Smitty I think the T to A ratio may be off in that pic.Shouldnt A be 1.618 times larger than T.?


----------



## chrisstef

lol ^ ... tech ill send ya the email addy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pictures work well with ipad's iOS6…


----------



## chrisstef

agreed smit ive noticed that i can upload from my iphone right from my camera roll. Extremely sweet.


----------



## lysdexic

Alright Smitty. Good call - I had forgotten that pic.

"dont' go changin' trying to please me…...."


----------



## ShaneA

Scotty, Was the last photo you? I am not judging…just asking : )

What happened to the helicopter?


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, absolutely not. I look like a typical middle aged white guy with a goatee, big gut, no butt and a gray pick up truck. Boring.

The helicopter. Wow, I had forgotten that one too. That was AirCare whom I used to fly for. I guess I need to add mild dementia and schizophrenia to my diagnoses.


----------



## ShaneA

I was thinking maybe it was your HS picture, since I mostly view from my phone the pics are pretty small, plus I was thinking you had a black cat too.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane. I think of you as a little boy. What else do i have to go on? :^)


----------



## ShaneA

Well, that is actually my daughter, who is 3 1/2. I need to update the picture, one day I will probably come up with a picture of both of us. I too am a middle aged white guy (39) incredibly handsome and on and on. Typical boring midwesterner…you know, with a black truck though.


----------



## lysdexic

Your daughter?! Well now, don't I feel like an ass. I just looked at the pic up close and notice the curls.

Ok then, I now think of you as a little girl. LOL :^)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

By request, the #79:










| A request that someone tell me the wood in these chisel handles:

















|

And the final item from Saturday's auction:


----------



## ShaneA

The chisel handles are pretty cool, both in shape and shade variation, I wonder if they aren't cherry? So is that a KK tool cabinet made by them, or a custom jobber with a KK logo on it? Did it come with the contents, or are those yours?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Those are my stray tools, the cabinet bought empty… It's a real KK cabinet from what I can tell. They did sell them, but I haven't found a pic yet.


----------



## ShaneA

This doesn't mean "WE" have given up on the hoosier, does it? : )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, no way!

EDIT: yes, KK made tool cabinets.


----------



## TechRedneck

Scott

Avitar is better.. Mine is just me. What you see is what you get.. A middle age dude with mostly grey hair sitting behind a desk..

Just popped back on after watching the debate. I am one of those independent swing voters trying to decide between the evil of two lessers…Auggggh. Now if one of those guys were a woodworker….

This iPad is my first Apple product (awsome by the way) but is an iPad 2. Can this thing be upgraded to iOs 6? If it were a PC, server, firewall, NAS, switch, no problem, can do it in my sleep. I never hook this up to anything but a wall outlet.


----------



## TechRedneck

Smitty

That KK cabinet would fit nice in my shop! It nearly matches my existing cabinets.

Those handles look like cherry to me.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, that KK cabinet is sweet! The only KK stuff I have are their planes. I don't know much about the other stuff they made. I would love a nice vintage cabinet like that.. Great find.


----------



## WhoMe

Scotty….. DANG, you made me laugh out loud with that one. Although I had some chops like that, I had much longer hair and no glasses. As much as I appreciate the avatar help, I think I will pass and actually try to find one that might be better suited to me. 
Like your new avatar BTW.

"Hahaha, just kidding WhoMe. But, you could be anybody with no pic….
OR, I could be nobody Maruicio…. It depends on how I feel when I look in the mirror. You guys are really making me want to find a creative avatar. My mug is just plain boring. ..

Chris, I guess it has been a while since anyone talked about the moulders. I guess I was just curious as to how many people even use them much. I know many are pretty specific and used a lot for trim work and so on. I have been following this thread since somewhere back in the bottom page 100's. I did go back and read from page 1 way back then. As for me, I inherited only 1 moulding type plane. Looks like a skew rabbit one but with no identifying markings (bummer). That was part of a tool box with a bunch of old chisels, hand saws, braces, auger bits, planes, spokeshaves and other small bits and pieces. I guess I was just wondering if it was worth rehabbing but not sure what kind of wood it is and if it is worth it, like you said. I think I need to go and put a straight edge on it and see how worn out it is first. All the tools in that tool box came from my wife's grandfather and some of them were pretty old. It was just kind of cool getting it and I have only restored the stanley planes, bevel gauges and block plane. everything else still needs to be looked at and rehabbed if possible. Many of the tools are well used and not 'cabinet princesses'.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If someone is seriously interested in the cabinet above, PM me. Didn't buy to sell, but I have one in-work and I'm not attached to this one yet…


----------



## scottdaddy

Well I just got my first old wood plane in the mail yesterday from Ebay. I just got back into woodworking and I had not used wood plans a lot. But I'm trying to learn lol.

It's a 1867 Stanley I think : ) It had bailey on the blade an d pat info. I paid , I think, 20.00 and 8 dollars shipping. I don't feel like it was a bad deal, but it may be one lol.

I was thinking even if I don't use it : ) it will look good on the wall tool slots : )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scott - good luck with the new tool! And say 'no' to making it wall art; planes need to be used.


----------



## terryR

WOW, you guys make it easy to get 400 post behind! 

Smitty, nice scores at the auction! I don't think I could sit still long enough to wait for my porn…errr…items to come up for bid…
----------------------------------------

OK, time for the truth to be exposed!!!>>>>>>

Last night I snuck up on Don's shop and peeked in the window…sure enough there is a team of highly skilled elves working around the clock restoring planes and shaping totes/knobs!

No photos…I had to leave in a big friggin' hurry after I heard a shotgun being pumped into action!

-----------------------------------------


----------



## Sylvain

Great site about moulding with hand planes:

With a few pairs of hollow and round [and a rabett plane] you can create a lot of different combinations.
http://musingsfrombigpink.blogspot.be/2011/01/making-basic-shapes-with-6-hollow-and-6.html

The author, Matthew Sheldon Bickford, has just released the book mentionned by Mauricio.

He also makes and sells new ones.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty you got all the good toys now! Nice side rabbet plane and nice cabinet!

So add Molders to the list of voids on this thread. 
Voids:
1. Shop Made Infill Planes
2. Molders
Any others I missed?

I'd love to get a half set of moulders on day, the only problem is I don't use a lot of mouldings in the stuff I make, and I don't buy a lot of furniture with mouldings, Just not very in style right now.


----------



## Charlie5791

You guys are killin' me. I have an old block plane and a newer Anant #7 jointer. I just bought a Millers Falls #14 from eBay for a touch over $18.










This will be my first cleanup/restore. 
Should be here Friday.

I have my sights on a #3 Stanley, but don't want to jinx it right now.


----------



## lysdexic

I agree Mauricio. I just never see myself using them for the reasons you list. Now, when I go to ITNerds blog and I look at his pictures they are cetainly seductive. But like my wife, they'd cost way more than their usefulness. Just kidding honey.

you never know when I will this page open when my wife uses the computer


----------



## 33706

My infill plane, a gift from my wife: unsigned, with owner's mark "J Gardiner" stamped on the tote, J Howarth inscribed on chipbreaker, and a Stanley (yikes!) cutter, soon to be replaced with a correct cutter when I can find one. 
Purchased in an antique shop in Saskatchewan several years ago. My most prized plane.


----------



## lysdexic

Wow poops. Thats impressive.


----------



## mochoa

Very nice PK, how do you use it? Its a fine plane but to big to be a smoother, to nice to use as a jack. Do you use it as a small jointer?


----------



## 33706

Thanks, guys! I really only use this for occaisional edging of boards with wild grain that have just gone through the table saw. I'm looking for a correct jHowarth cutter to make this plane complete, hmm maybe a Hock if I don't have to modify the sole. There's a number of planes I have close by that are my every-day users, and unfortunately this one spends its days on a high shelf. I posted it here in hopes of getting chrisstef's attention
Though it does bear quite a resemblance to the plane image in Al's original post, the plane that started it all!


----------



## Dcase

On a completely different note…

The most recent/current issue of Popular Woodworking has a cool photo of Roy Underhill using a MF Buck Rogers plane. I thought it was a cool photo and wanted to mention it..

I don't ever use any moldings either…


----------



## ITnerd

I love Matts planes, and I like his approach to using a rabbet plane (or even a dado blade setup if you want to cheat) to minimize wear on the harder to sharpen Hollow and Rounds.

Here is another great maker, and I beleive these guys were Matts mentor when he first got into the Biz - Old Street Tool. I have Matts Book, and both of Old Street Tools DVD's for making side escapement planes, and sharpening profiled tools. I also have Tod Herlis DVD - all worthy, although I have blown out the mouth of my first two attempts (rushing and trying to do it between work calls and honey-do list).

Larry Williams is a lumberjock and posts here every now and then, and Don McConnell is active in Sawmill Creek, and has a wealth of knowledge about hand tool history, especially early wooden planes.

Personally, I would reccomend getting a set of H&Rs from a reputable dealer. I got a full matched set of Sanduskys from Patrick Leach, with his standard 'satisfaction Guaranteed'. They were about ~1/4 the cost of a new set. I would get the Snipes Bill and Half Round planes from one of the newer makers, as they are an absolute Pain to true and sharpen correctly, partially because of the scraping angle at the steep curves in the blades.

Rabbets can be picked up anywhere and made to work, although if you're going to follow matts method of starting rabbets with their corner, you will chew them up quickly unless they're boxed, or you resole with a wear resistant wood. Skew Rabbets are a little tougher to use to start the rabbet in that fashion, but it can be done.

And Nice Infill PK - looks to be a panel plane, by the size. here's a writeup on J Howard .


----------



## 33706

Thanks, Chris! Great story about J Howarth, too. I've seen their plane cutters and I'm scouring eBay for the right one. I'm feeling my age when I use this plane, it's HEAVY to use and my wrist and elbow starts to feel it after a few minutes. Panel plane sounds right, though! Thx!


----------



## 33706

Dan, I didn't know this, but planes were not the only 'Buck Rogers' themed tools made by Miller's Falls. Here's a Buck Rogers hand-cranked drill on eBay right now: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Millers-Falls-Buck-Rogers-Hand-Drill-NICE-Condition-W-Bits-/360499383311?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53ef700c0f
And there's also a B-R push drill listed too!http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Millers-Falls-No-170-Buck-Rogers-Push-Drill-INV-4696-/181004862119?pt=LHDefaultDomain0&hash=item2a24bb02a7


----------



## Dcase

Found the picture…


----------



## Dcase

Poopiecat, I was aware that there were other tools sold under the BR line. I believe another tool in the line was a big surfom style rasp


----------



## chrisstef

PK - my attention has been gotten, and pic saved!

Dan - that roy pic is kinda scary in a "cmon over ive got lollipop's" kinda way. (shivers)

ScottyB - nice cover. CYA.


----------



## lysdexic

Chris / ITN - you are in a completely different league ( compared to me) when it comes to handplane knowledge.


----------



## Charlie5791

OK, so how'd I do? Got this as you see it for $15. Stanley #3









Doesn't look like it needs much cleaning up, but I'll know more when it gets here I suppose.

Spent some birthday money on this and the Millers Falls No.14 I posted above. Gotta stop now for a bit


----------



## lysdexic

Charlie, that #3 looks to be in great shape. Once you get it home and tuned up, post some pics of it in action.


----------



## lysdexic

Welcome to Old Street Tool........................

We are no longer accepting new plane orders….............

It will take several *years* to work through our backorders…...........

Wow!


----------



## chrisstef

I just ordered 2 new Hock blades for my #4 and #5 Stanley's. I bit the bullet realizing that my irons were so far out of square that this will be the easier way out, lazy ba$tard. Dont worry gang i wont put them on any of my older planes just the newer kidney bean baileys. 5 days …. damn my local WC for not stocking any.

BTW i just cleaned amazon out of them … on sale for $32 each. They also had a nice deal on a 3 pack of bandsaw blades 10 tpi, 6 tpi, and 3 tpi for $51.

Stocking up and gettin the shop right brochacho's.


----------



## ITnerd

CRAP. I have been waiting until tax time to put in an order for one of thier smoothers. I am unconsolable right now. They get a ton of business from the historic places like Colonial Williamsburg etc, since thier design is the truest to the 18th century style.

I know Larry has mentioned in a post somewhere here on Lumberjocks that some of his medical issues have gotten worse; he has a condition that results in tremors of the hands. One of my favorite parts of his sharpening video is the part where he says (paraphrased) 'Some people tell me they don't think they have to skill to sharpen curved profiles. I don't beleive that - If I can do it with these tremors in my hands, then you can too.' Made me stop complaining about my fused neck and take my ass out to the shop, thats for sure!

I wish them both the best, on bad days I will just pull up the pictures of thier planes, and wish I was sitting on 10 large. I also recommend anyone interested in wood planes read both the articles they have posted, and the instructions they have for each specific type of plane. Lots of good sharpening & tuning advice in there.

Heartbroken in ATL,


----------



## Mosquito

did you get O1 or A2 Stef?

I ended up getting an IBC for my #5 1/2. It was cheap, and I was also curious if it would actually fit the older one, since they have the #5 1/2 blade listed separate from the #4 1/2, #6, and #7 blade. And partially because I wanted to try an A2 since my Hock is O1


----------



## Dcase

Chris, why not put them in the older planes? I don't see anything wrong with that. I have new irons in my 4 1/2 & 8 which are both Type 11.

Mos, I almost ordered that IBC iron for my 5 1/2 a few times. There is nothing wrong with the original iron that is in it now but I use my 5 1/2 so often that I would like to get an A2 iron so that it would hold its edge longer.


----------



## waho6o9

You're going to like those Hock Blades Stef, good call.
I say put them on any of your planes and shave away.


----------



## Mosquito

I too have a Hock in my T10 #4 1/2 (and I've put it in my T15 #7 a few times as well)


----------



## chrisstef

Mos i went with the O1 irons, they were a little bit cheaper and considering i sharpen with the worksharp itll save me some time and money in sandpaper. Im currently gathering an order for some klinspor paper, in 2 packs. LJ purrmaster threw up a great post on a my recent worksharp thread as to where he gets his sandpaper for the WS. Wicked solid information.

I would hate to replace a good v logo iron or R&L iron with a hock … those are they types on my other 5,6, and 7 planes. Nostalgia i guess.

Im really looking forward to them. Amazon just emailed - they all ready shipped. yes!

My mission to get all my gear sharp and at the ready is taking full swing.
Chisels - check.
Spokeshaves - check.
Planes - in progress.
Bandsaw blades - en route.
Table saw - sitting idle.
Jointer knives - sitting idle.
Handsaws - gonna send em out to 2nd chance when $ allows.


----------



## JGM0658

This is one I have not seen in the 22+ K posts in this thread. How many of you put a micro or secondary bevel on your blades?

If you don't, why not? I want to hear the pros and cons you might have.

For me, I use a secondary bevel, it takes less time to do, you have toe remove less metal, and in two minutes I have a sharp edge to keep on working.

There for a while on this thread there was an informal "competition" about who could take the finest shavings. In another thread about the japanese planes I asked what was the goal of taking such thin shavings as related to a competition they had. Someone responded that presumably the finer the shaving the better the appearance of the wood surface planed. I thought that was silly, a cut surface is a cut surface, regardless of the size of the shaving. Take the finest shaving you can, and on another piece of the same wood take a thicker shaving, compare the two pieces and you will see they look exactly the same.

If I was to spend as much time as some people here do sharpening, I would never get anything done.


----------



## chrisstef

For me it depends on how hammered the iron is. Ive never bought a new plane or iron (until today) so some of the time the bevels are chipped or just way out of sorts. In that case ill put a microbevel on it just to save the time and aggrivation of grinding and grinding away metal. If it just needs a touch up i dont microbevel. Cant say why i dont but i dont. Its my hobby and ill sharpen any way i want


----------



## Mosquito

I don't really want to get into it too far, but I think the fine shaving/spending time sharpening has a decent amount to do with hobby vs job. You don't get paid to sharpen, you get paid to finish jobs, I don't get paid for either, so I don't mind. Beyond that, I think the only other thing would be tear out.

If you can take such a fine shaving and use that on figured wood, the tear out should be less than a deeper cut. I've experienced this on poplar even. When I had a lamination, and one section of one board was tearing out, I set the cut thinner and it minimized the issue. Also, the thin shavings are also a testament to how well we've tuned the planes. Less of an accomplishment on something like a LN, Wood River, or Veritas, but on the old Stanley planes, it's something of bragging rights, I guess.

I guess I use micro bevel for the most part. I hollow grind mostly, so I guess whatever I hone is the "micro bevel". Otherwise, I've experimented with the way Paul Sellers describes, by starting at angle and then dropping the back through the sharpening process. No micro bevel, but still pretty quick and easy to sharpen


----------



## Dcase

JGM, we have talked about secondary bevels on here before but we could get really crazy and talk about Ternary bevels if you want…

I will give you my answer/opinion on the fine shavings thing… What your saying may be true in many cases for many pieces of wood but the thicker the shaving the greater chance you have of getting some tear out. When working a wood with a tricky grain or even a really hard wood like maple or cherry I have found that setting the iron to take only a very fine shaving gives me the best finish. If I try and take to thick of a shaving from these woods then I will get tear out. Not to mention its also a lot easier to push the plane when you are taking a finer shaving. That is my thought on the shaving question..

As for your question on the secondary bevels… Almost every single plane of mine has a secondary bevel on it. The only irons that I don't put them on are some of my block and specialty planes.

I hollow grind a 25deg bevel and then hone the iron at 29deg. I have tried a few other angles but I pretty much just settled on 29deg. I have also used ternary bevels and still will from time to time. I only use a 3rd bevel when I am in a bigger hurry to sharpen and I just want to quickly freshen up the edge.

The only con I would have with the 2nd bevel is that its harder to do free hand. I know guys like Rob Cosman do it free hand but I have never had good results trying to hone a micro bevel free hand. This is not an issue for me though because I almost always use a jig when honing.

The only big advantage that I see for honing without a 2nd bevel is that free hand honing is a lot easier. When I have to hone an iron or chisel free hand I always hollow grind and then just use that bevel as my reference on the stone.


----------



## Dcase

Mos brings up a great point about the Job vs Hobby thing.

If I made my living as a craftsman then I would be working with deadlines. If I was working with deadlines then I would try my best to be as time efficient as possible. I wouldn't have the time to mess around sharpening and playing with the old hand tools.

As a hobby woodworker part of the fun for me is not having any deadlines. I can take an iron and get it sharp fast if I wanted to but I also don't mind taking my time. What else have I got to do? Go inside sit on my butt and watch tv? I would much rather be in the shop doing something. If I don't have a project in the works then I will just sit in the shop and sharpen or find something else to do.

I see it from both sides. I can see why someone who does this for a living would look at a guy like me and roll their eyes at some of my work methods. JGM has laughed at me a couple times for polishing the backs of my irons more then he would but that didn't bother me because I know he is right. I didn't do it because I had to do it, I did it because its what I wanted to do.


----------



## lysdexic

Chrisstef,

THis is the way I think about it. With a full complement of T11's, I love me some V-logos. But you know they aren't making them any more. For the ones that have become an everyday users (like my #5 jack and my #4 1/2) I have replaced the irons with modern ones, take your pick. If I want to be nostalgic I'll put the V-logo back in.


----------



## chrisstef

Exactly Scotty, the 4 and 5 are my everyday users … well not everyday, but you know, the work horses in the shop.  Still in the market for a 4 1/2 but ive got a long wish list on many fronts. I might take the current #4 iron and put it in my Union #4, that was my wifes grandfathers, and retire the R&L iron to my grandfathers T12 #5 for nostalgia. Wow that got complicated.


----------



## chrisstef

Calendar Idea *

ScottyB sent me a great pic of the V logo iron. I think we need a whole page in dedication to iron logos. Stanley, Union, Sargent, Butcher, MF … etc. Post your logo pics and ill save from here or email them to me.


----------



## Dcase

This is the only really clear pic I have right now of an iron logo… This is an old Stanley logo/iron that you don't see often.. Its from a very early type.


----------



## chrisstef

ive got a wicked old sargent that ill have to clean up … its got the Sargent & Co in a half moon and underneath US Warrented Cast - Steel.

And here's my early stanley logo pic.


----------



## bandit571

Just sold a Stanley #33 that had a patent date of DEC 24 1867 on the chip breaker! I may have to dig out a few irons, and take a picture or two. Do have one stamped "MADE IN WEST GERMANY"on the iron…


----------



## bandit571

Trying to find a place for this "quote" on a friend's toolbox:

"Too often, we lose sight of Life's simple pleasures. Remember, if someone annoys you, it takes 42 muscles to make a frown, BUT, it only takes four to extend your arm and B!tchslap the M#$#@#$ F$#%$#R. Pass it on."

Trying to ID this MillersFalls/ Mohawk-Shelburne block plane. Nickel plated adjuster wheel, under a black(almost)cap iron. Under the cap iron are a few numbers "386". When did MF stop using a screw-on knob, and go with a seperate bolt for the knob? Iron is stamped as a "Mohawk-Shelburne", but that is all. May be a #700 again? Capiron has no sign of ever being painted Red, either. This is the latest of three maybe four re-habs I have on the "To Do" list.


----------



## carguy460

Well guys, went to get the ultrasound today to see about the possible twin situation growing in my wife. Turns out, only 1 little guy in there and no evidence to suggest that there ever were 2, so thank God we didn't loose one. I'm a little disappointed, but relieved at the same time…half the $$ to spend on kids clothes now means twice the $$ to blow - er, I mean invest - in tools!

On to plane talk - How do you determine where to set your tool rest on your grinder to achieve a specific angle? Say I want to grind a 25 degree bevel, how do I know where to set the rest to achieve that?

Thanks for everyones thoughts and prayers as I waited for news of the potential twins…I think it paid off as no lost baby, and 1 strong heartbeat thumpin away in there!


----------



## DaddyZ

Carguy - I would use a compass & sliding Bevel Guage


----------



## chrisstef

Thats great news Jason. I dunno what i would do with twins, utter mayhem is all i can envision lol. Really happy to hear everything is on the up and up.

If you dont have a compass you could lay down your bevel gauge against your miter saw to determine the angle. Thats how i like to roll … im dirty like that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad to hear all is well Jason.


----------



## waho6o9

Good news Jason, all is well.


----------



## ITnerd

Jason, glad to hear everything worked out for you and the tool budget. 

The trick of getting a consistent bevel is that the angle is dependent on the thickness of the plane blade or chisel being ground. Said simply, the setting that gets you a 25 degree bevel for an 1/8" thick blade will not get you the exact same bevel on a 1/2" thick Chisel. Theres some good posts on the thread Lance started about getting a consistent angle. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/42345

If you don't already have a good rest on your grinder, and you plan on sharpening a lot (especially restoring old blades that need the grinding wheel to reshape the primary bevel) this Lee Valley toolrest is worth every penny, for the angle setting guide alone.

If you don't want to spend that coin now, you can read the instructions here, it talks about why thickness is important (here comes Al) and it will give you ideas on making your own angle guide.

Some folks just make scrap-wood jigs the same thickness as thier common blades, cut at the angle(s) they want. Then make sure your grinding wheel touches in the center of your jig, and you're off to the races.

Speaking of Al, I got the wax cakes today. Thanks dude!


----------



## bhog

just wanted to be the 1st person to post on the epic thread from an xbox.60 inch baby.mos /stef if ya dont know -now ya know-brothas


----------



## chrisstef

When did they add a browser to the modern day nofriendo? Id honestly have to blow the dust off mine. I think my nephew was the last one to fire it up. 60 incher huh …. big ballin. Im a samsung tv guy personally.


----------



## thedude50

I am with Dan on the thin shavings the sharper the iron the thinner the cut can be that is not to say I choose to take a hundred thin shavings to size a board to a finished width. I do choose to take it down close to finished size then sneak up on it for a finished thin cut that leaves a glass finish. I use the Cosman method soi I have a slight secondary a tertiary Bevel on the final 12000 grit stone this is the method I have evolved into and fell it is serving me well. However I can get the same results using the Tormek and honing to iron to a mirror finish. But this takes a bit longer and I am not wanting to spend the day sharpening more tools. I have a stack of tools that need a new edge and want to get to them but it is days worth of work to do all of them at once.

Tech MIT is a woodworker just so you know. But so was Carter. So you can still get bad guys that are woodworkers I actually met carter on a habitat for humanity build and got to talk to him about our fiasco in Iran and in all honesty it made me see him in a different light he is a good man but he was not a good president however he has a hell of a collection of great works he was just on the 3rd episode of the highland woodworker show and showed off his collection of things some nice Maloof chairs and some nice turnings that are worth a close look.


----------



## thedude50

Hey Chris How is the no 604 is it getting used yet ? how about a nice photo if you have it off the bedside table yet ?


----------



## waho6o9

A special thanks to ksSlim and DonW for the new to me 
Miller Falls planes. I never thought of having a set of planes
until the opportunity presented itself. 
Love me some Miller Falls.
Yeah Buddy.


----------



## lysdexic

Holy crap Waho. I had no idea. I love sets.


----------



## ITnerd

Hey Lance, the 604 is beautimous. I have not broken it out due to a few reasons:

I have no projects in the smoothing stage
I am addicted to handle turning and finishing (see the Chisel Thread!) and
I am still messing with this damned Sandusky Panel Raiser with the busted screws

I have tried hand filing, chucking up a grining point, everything to get a flat surface for the screw backie-outtie thingie. Going very slow and frustrating. On top of that I just found out I burned out the chuck on my Li-Ion drill, the only one i have capable of reverse. My options are buying a replacement or using my impact gun, which is not exactly the most gentle tool I own. Bah I say.

Waho - that is the hotness. The family looks lovely together!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice set Waho!

I was taking some pictures today… And also will be posting the project soon.


----------



## Brit

Mos - That is a sweet build man.


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you folks.
Hey Mos, is that the sewing table you made for your girl friend?
If so, I'm glad you completed it and it turned out perfect.
The finish on the top is glass like. Good job.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Andy
-

Yes it is the sewing table Waho. I hope it's just the picture that makes the top look glass like… it's not supposed to be "shiny" lol When she was with me at Rockler when I was getting the finish for my coffee table, she said she liked the semi-gloss sample that they had, so that's what I went with for the finish… Hopefully she likes it (she will be seeing it for the first time in a few minutes when she gets here)


----------



## terryR

Waho, nice family shot!

Mos, that sewing table came out great…love the understated molding!

Been busy here on another tote…this one is shaped from Bubinga…finished with shellac. Posing here on his new home…a V&B 903 currently being restored…








.


----------



## jap

that is a sweet collection waho6o9


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Terry. That tote looks sweet! It looks similarly shaped to the LN totes, but with a look (color) of the Veritas totes. I like.


----------



## bhog

Wahoo nice set.

Mos nice table.I really like the beading.Its probably just the flash or what ever.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, you guys are posting some quality pics. The MF family reminds me of that set on ebay a few months ago. Think there was a LJ thread about, most had boxes…insane price (to me). Sweet collection, nice looking table too.


----------



## chrisstef

"And the squirrel master from outta left field". Wahoo you been secretly hoarding those bad boys? Killer stash.

Mos - table looks great. The beadin really sets it all off. Very classy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awesome applies fully to the tote and table and MF set above! Congrats, Gents!!!


----------



## thedude50

Nice colection of MF but I have to ask why MF is there something special about MF that I dont know about? I mean i like the logo but I have not herd they were high quality so why do you like them so much Please educate me on MF if they are really cool I may make them a new look for item but for right now I am working on completing my LN set of planes I want the whole lineup and have a good start going but they make so many and they don't go a couple of dollars at the flea market or on the bay they are spendy new or used . I want a no8 next I think that's the next big purchase for me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lance, you're simply behind the times, my friend. LN is so yesterday… Millers Falls is where it's at. So sell your bronzes and bedrocks and start scouring the 'Bay for some Buck Rogers!


----------



## lysdexic

MF's Buck Rogers are friggin righteous.

Have you guys tried New Belgium's Ranger IPA? It is also righteous.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry, not a digger on any IPA… Don't know it's an acquired taste, either, 'cause I've tried. Oh, well…


----------



## lysdexic

Might be. But i have acquired the taste of late. Almost to the point that I might start chewing raw hops like beef jerky.


----------



## SamuelP

Nice tote terry.

Because I hate to look things up - does someone know off the top of your head which Stanley, Bailey type was the first with frog adjustment screw? Was it type 11?

Thank you.


----------



## chrisstef

Blue point hoptical illusion. Delicious. Hoppy. Stef likey.


----------



## lysdexic

Me put on list of things "to do"


----------



## ShaneA

It was 9 or 10 Sam. Not sure, which. Sorry.


----------



## lysdexic

Sam, *Type 10* is the first time the S-B line had a frog adjustment screw previously found on the Bedrocks.


----------



## SamuelP

Thank you.


----------



## bhog

Scott are you pretty close to drunk posting? I was thinking the other day that youre about due for that.Anything I can do to trigger said drunk posting? How about 5 quick snakebites(whiskeyand roses limejuice 2-1 shaken in iced mixer) then 2 turkeys.


----------



## lysdexic

Maybe. Why do you ask? Am I slurring my typing?
.
.
.
.
.
.
No thanks. I'll stick to my barley pops.


----------



## bandit571

Remember those old Schlitz Malts? Small.little can? Mixed those with B's 151Rum, equeal parts, into an iced stein. Chug about six or seven of them or until the stein gets warm. Boiler Makers, I think was the name, kind of hazy for some reason….


----------



## Mosquito

Second the Type 10. I have a Type 10 #4 1/2 with adjustment screw. I'm not sure if it was all type 10's or if it was the later type 10s.


----------



## mochoa

Jason, thank God everything turned out for the best, I know its tough when you get your heart used to one idea and then have to change it. Its serious business making human beings! Seriously…

As far as setting primary bevels on plane blades, who cares if your off by a couple of degrees? The primary bevel don't cut wood! Your just removing metal from behind the cutting edge so you have less steel to hone. Just my humble armature opinion.

Brandon! I have an xbox360, how do I do that brah? Did you hack it?

Waho, awesome collection man!

Mos, that table is looking dope! Nice beads from the #45!

Terry, that Bubinga tote made me think it was a Veritas. Only with a much nicer shape.


----------



## JGM0658

Nice beading Mos….


----------



## bhog

I could just tell.

.

L

.

O

.

L

Chugg…chugg…chugg.And then type something funny.Im waiting for the wife so I can watch Sons..


----------



## lysdexic

*Its serious business making human beings! Seriously…* I could think on that one for long time. But I just say "true that." Seriously.

*As far as setting primary bevels on plane blades, who cares if your off by a couple of degrees* That is why I hollow gring to 25 degrees and then hone to 29.618 degrees.

*Mos, that table is looking dope!* I saw some dope once and it didn't look like a table. Although, that table'd be a good place to store some dope, if you had some. Just sayin'.


----------



## bhog

Maur if youre LIVE then you just download the IE app on there.I had a live update when I got on earlier.So they added it sometime recently.Its kinda cool.


----------



## mochoa

Scott definitely has a few beers in him, he is probably celebrating the completion of his workbench! I feel a drunk blog coming on?...

Brandon, that's the best thing since they added the Youtube app first of the year! Thanks for the heads up! I'm about to watch some old Woodwright episodes on the big screen!


----------



## rmoore

DonW, aren't you the Millers Falls fan? Found this on Ebay. Not a plane but….. $1,500? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Millers-Falls-No-20-Right-Angle-Triangle-Corner-Level-/150922340822?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D142%26meid%3D2957359650685373483%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1076%26rk%3D5%26sd%3D271083358943%26


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio , What ev. Regardless, the bench is not complete. I still need to crate it up and send it to Andy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

On-Topic Post Ahead!


----------



## ksSlim

Nice looking 50!!


----------



## lysdexic

Off topic response. I just appreciate the picture. Gorgeous subject. Nice color. Although still, the action of your subject aims out of the picture. This leads my eye to back track to the surface left behind. Does #50 have a nicker?
Finally the eye meanders the members of the background. Again, pleasant to gaze upon.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's an unsurfaced 2×4, hence the rough back surface. i centered the rod vs. the tool, then saw it as conveying forward motion. Glad you like it. No nicker, I think.


----------



## lysdexic

It does, in fact, convey motion. One of your best pics to date.

Regardless Smitty, your Stanley arsenal exudes gravitas.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, the #50 has nickers. Had to think about it awhile before remembering the aggravation to remove, scrub and replace them at Evaporust time…


----------



## thedude50

Jason what happened did i miss something if i should be consoling you I am ready to i looked and didnt see a post from you but i saw Mauricio's post so i am worried for you

Look I know politics is baned but terrorism is not so this is about the killings in lybia fox news says they have proof the president knew that tterrorists affiliated with el quieda or how ever they spell it when it was happening. that means our president lied to us for 14 days while he sent ambassador rice to the un to say we were sorry about a video I think he should be impeached for this. this is way beyond politics people were killed needlessly.


----------



## thedude50

R moore that is about 500 more than the one i saw at a tool show they are rare and sought after but that is too steep for this economy


----------



## Sylvain

Don W
in your comment #21913, you said :
"I've come across a fair amount of wooden plane with leather glued under the blade."

So it seems to be an old trick.
What percentage of the planes you bought have had this leather addition?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Really nice pic Smitty. If not for the all steel hammer in the background i would believe it was taken 60 years ago.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OJM - I should pull that hammer and retake it…


----------



## Dcase

Jason, glad to hear the ultra sound went well.

Waho, sweet set of MF planes. Do you have all the sizes?

Smitty, I love your random bench photos with the random tools.. Very cool.

Lance, about the MF planes… The MF planes are pretty good quality and really no different then the Bailey planes. They do have a unique two part lever cap but other then that its pretty much your avg plane. I really like the MF plane that I have.

Couple random Wednesday morning photos…

Was working on making another bench hook/small shoot board all out of solid cherry. Smoothing it out with my 4 1/2.


















And here is a photo of my router table/radial arm router. I have two RAS in my shop and have the smaller one set up as an over top router. Its lower RPM's them a standard router so its not as powerful so its best used for light work… It worked perfect to round over the wheels of the truck I was working on.


----------



## waho6o9

Awesome radial arm router Dan. What make is it as I've never seen
one before and it looks OEM? Very good

I don't have all the sizes of MF planes but thanks for the comment.
I wanted a set and I'm glad it wasn't piecemeal ed.


----------



## Dcase

Waho, OEM?

Some radial arm saw models had a router/drill bit/sanding drum collet on the other side of the blade arbor. So they had the option of taking the blade off, turning the motor and using it as a drill or router. I have not used it all that much but from time to time it comes in handy.


----------



## Dcase

Oh, and the model of that RAS is Ryobi. Ryobi had 2 different models of RAS that they made for a short period of time. They are not top of the line saws and are smaller then your avg RAS… Its worked good for many years though.


----------



## waho6o9

OEM Original Equipment Manufactured

I like that collet idea and you put it do good use. Very good.


----------



## waho6o9

Incidents/Injuries: RMP has received five reports of detached blade assemblies, including four reports of lacerated fingers to the saw operators.

Description and Models: The recall involves all RA200 and RA202 radial arm saws. These are bench top models with 8 ¼-inch blades. Each unit has a data plate immediately behind the operator grip for the saw, which says "RYOBI 8 1/4" Radial Arm Saw" and either "RA200" or "RA202."

Sold at: Home and hardware stores nationwide from 1986 through 1997 for between $200 and $300, and higher in some instances.
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml06/06212.html

Sorry Dan, but there's a recall on Ryobi radial arm saws. I'm not sure if you know but I found out while googling
Ryobi's radial arm saw because I like the idea of having a router collet on the other side of the motor.

Manufactured In: The United States and Japan

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using these radial arm saws and contact Ryobi customer service to arrange to return part of the saw for a payment of $75. No repair is available.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Ryobi Customer Service at (800) 525-2579 between 8 a.m. and 4 p.m. ET any day of the week, or visit the following Web site: www.ryobi.com


----------



## Dcase

Waho, I do know about the recall but so far I have decided to keep mine. Thanks for looking out and posting though…

The Ryobi RAS I have was my dads. He bought it new back in the late 80's and he used the thing all the time. Its the first big power tool that I used back when I was like 10 years old. I am not super attached to it or anything but I cant bring myself to let it go and I would rather have the saw then the 75 dollars. I have checked the area on the saw where the reported problem is and the part is holding up fine on my saw. There are probably thousands? of these out there and only 5 reports filed so I am not overly concerned about it.

A couple years ago I bought an old 10in Craftsman RAS and that pretty much took the Ryobi's place as the cross cut saw. That is why I changed the Ryobi to an over top router.

However, my Craftsman RAS also has the Router collet on the motor just like the Ryobi. So if your interested in that you may want to look at some of the older Craftsman saws and find which model or models had the router collet. There are a ton of Craftsman RAS out there.


----------



## waho6o9

10 - 4 good buddy & thanks.


----------



## chrisstef

Where do you guys come up with an 8 1/4" blade? A guy i work with just picked up a craftsman and asked where he could find a blade for it.


----------



## donwilwol

Sylvain, I have no idea what percentage has had leather glued under the blade. Its not a high percentage, but its been a few planes here and there.

Chris, 8 1/4" circular saws are fairly common.

You should be able to find blades pretty readily.


----------



## chrisstef

i checked amazon and there was a few but the only familliar brand was bosch. There was another off brand that i had never heard of.


----------



## donwilwol

"8 1/4 saw blades


----------



## ksSlim

Freud or DeWalt still makes them.


----------



## ITnerd

I believe you can also get them from Forrest.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like i need to get my search-fu checked out. Thanks fellas.


----------



## donwilwol

I would assume most local hardware stores would have them as well. I know my son has an 8 1/4" circular and thats where he gets them. I can't remember if my makita portable TS is 8" or 8 1/4", but I buy them local as well.


----------



## bandit571

Two small boxes came today. One WAS in a box, the other was in a clear plastic container like a loaf of bread would be packaged in. The smaller of the two:









Was a Shelton, with the stamp on the iron as "Patent Pend." Below the curved box the shelton was stamped into. All steel, with three (I counted them!) knobs of a silver-gray metal. A little bit one the rusty side…









But it is starting to clean up nicely.

The big plastic bread box item:









Let's see, red frog, some sort of lateral lever, and the number "409". Ring any bells?









Blue paint on a chrome lever cap? The base is a very thick casting, almost a Stanley #4H in size. Not sure about that frog base either.









Looks like I will need to turn a new high knob. Take a look at that chip breaker, notice the colour rings? Heat treated chip breakers?? Handles ARE wood, not sure which kind, yet. Lever cap has an "O" stamped in the underside. The handle bolts look like they are silver, until I cleaned them up. Seems there is Brass under there! As for the Mohawk-Shelburne:









Just a coat of paint, and a new knob..


----------



## RGtools

Smitty, how do you hold your 50? If I hold mine the wrong way my thumb goes numb pretty darn fast.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll have to work with it some and let u know, Ryan. Haven't done enough with it to get numb…


----------



## donwilwol

On my 3rd beer after a very long day at work. I suppose that's not the kind of numb you're talking about.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ryan - here's a hold in action…










And without clutter…










Question for you now: what does the chip deflector look like? Not sure if mine is missing, or the plane pre-dates them.










Product is very nice!


----------



## Mosquito

Not sure if anyone watches "American Restoration" on the History Channel, but someone had an old nail gun (1892 patent) restored, and the guy's got quite a few hand planes… It's one of the shows I record, so I could go back and get an image of it: Image is a link to the full size image I took


Sort of like when we were talking about movie's we've seen planes in


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, I'd love to explore those cabinets in detail!


----------



## Mosquito

that would be pretty sweet… They didn't really look at much of it with the camera, just panned up one of the rows (second from left)


----------



## LukieB

*Mos*, 
I just saw that, looks like an amazing collection. Always nice to see collections that make you feel less crazy about the magnitude of your own. I guess that's why I hang out here with you guys, LOL

*Smitty*, nice flip flops…. the 50 is pretty freakin' cool too : )


----------



## carguy460

I owe many people here thanks for prayers, kind words, and thoughts! I also owe thanks for the answers to my grinder set-up question, especially ksSlim who hooked me up with a great document on grinding angle theory. Sorry, but once again I am on my crackberry and short on time…I did post some pics to my "workshop" section tonight, but they are quite dismal…

Is there any chance I could request a photography thread or how to blog by our resident photo experts? As an example, Smitty's recent plow plane pic…I would love to be able to take pics like that…anyone care to share a how-to blog??


----------



## Mosquito

Something I do when I get "creative" with pictures, is walk around a bit, and find an angle I like. Then take a picture from there. Often times, I ended taking 5-10 pictures for every one that gets uploaded when it's something like project pictures.

Also, you had mentioned sub-par plane storage in your workshop, but I didn't want to post a picture of mine in your workshop. Here's the current state of affairs:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I confess to not knowing a thing about photography. Really. ScottyB is the one I know that knows. I just take pictures, and 90% of the ones I post are single shots…


----------



## thedude50

Photography is a special bird or duck you want to learn how to do it right there are lots of resources on the web I SPECIALIZE IN CONCERT ACTION SHOTS AND YOU MAY GET 1 OUT OF A HUNDRED PUBLISHED IN BAM OR ANY REAL MUSIC MAGAZINE I got a lot posted in all access magazine a few years ago when i was doing 50 to 100 shows a year just to take pictures now i am working on still content the thing about smittys photos is they look like he was in the middle of a job and just stopped and took a shot and then went back to work try to emulate the idea but make the content unique and you will be happy the black and white can be done in most editors like light-room and photo-shop. you can crop enlarge pick a new center and all kinds of tricks with editing software good luck to all of you aspiring photographers oh ya and buy a good camera

other things you should know can be found on the digital photography school website it is free a point in shoot will make the whole picture in focus but a slr can make it so just the subject is in focus this is a powerful tool it is controlled by the f stop a low f stop and your selective a high f stop and your more like a point and click camera people who dont know about these features think it is better when everything is in focus but the educated videoographer know the blurring of the fringe is preferred for image photography so again this is just a little on the topic there is so much to know like lighting and filtered flash etc etc good luck


----------



## lysdexic

I'd love to say that I know photography but I don't. I think I know a little about composition but that aspect is subjective and fairly intuitive. It's hard to be wrong.

One day I'd like to know more but I am enjoying the rabbit hole that I am currently in.


----------



## carguy460

Mos - thanks for letting me know I am not alone with the storage issues! And you post great pics here, thanks for the insight!

Smitty, and Scott - don't sell yourselves short…you both post calendar worthy pics on a daily basis!

Lance - Thanks for the insight….your pics are top notch. I had no idea you shot concert pics…I am in a band myself and grow weary of blurry, dim shots of the band….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude said, "the thing about smittys photos is they look like he was in the middle of a job and just stopped and took a shot and then went back to work…"

He nailed it. That's exactly what I do, because it's easier to tell the accompanying story that way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And now for something completely different.


----------



## WhoMe

Wow this thread moves fast.
JGM, I have a hard enough time just getting my chisels and plane irons consistently sharp so I haven't tried any micro-bevels on the planes. On the chisels, I have tried micro-bevels and I'm still on the fence if they are really advantageous. 
I think I will be working on taking the corners off my plane irons so they don't leave tracks first.

Mos, Nice to see the table finally finished, I'm sure the GF really likes it. BTW, that picture makes the front two legs look crooked. lol

Oh, and for those of you that made fun of me for not having a avatar, I now have a grumpy bird until I can get/make a more appropriate one. I have an Idea for one but not sure if I will have the time right now.

Dude, I stumbled upon you ebay site. You're making me an unhappy camper. It looked like you had a #3C type 11 you were selling. Would love that and then sell my #3 type 16. BUT, alas, no plane purchases for a while. 
I guess I will need to put a wanted notice on this thread FIRST when I am looking for a plane.

Dan, I agree with chris, that is one scary looking pic of whats=his=face using that buck rogers.


----------



## lysdexic

I've tried to emulate your storyline blogs but fall short. My blogs, along with the pics, read more like an instruction manual or just a sequence if events.

I want to accomplish Z. In order to get there I did A, B, then C. This lead me to fashion part D that fits into subassembly E - G. Blah blah blah.

I think it has to do with personality and writing style. Smitty, i understand the english is your first language? Also, time frame. I tend to post a blog entry after the goal is accomplished not during the act. It makes a difference in the presentation / story.


----------



## AKSteve

I have been staring at this plane for 3 months now, and I just couldn't take it any more! I can't wait to use it. it's a Stanley 45 supposed to be from 1884 I paid 200.00 for it. it's missing a few blades and didn't have the box with it. I don't know If I over paid, but I think I got a pretty good deal.


----------



## Brit

Scott - Your're selling yourself short. You might think they read like an instruction manual, but personally I think they read very well. Not only do you always accomplish Z, but Z also usually looks very nice to boot.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have very few tools that old, AK. Very cool, post some action shot when it's in use!


----------



## racerglen

Trying, trying, to get a blade logo shot









Not working..snarfle, snuks..









Acording to the John Walther bible it's a 1909 only blade,
the STANLEY logo used that one time that way….
Sigh..Hunny, can u try ?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can sympathize Glen. I've found the logos to be very uncooperative; macro setting on the camera and a steady hand helped. Lighting remained a problem (flash is right out) getting close enough without blocking the light …. blah


----------



## Mosquito

Glen, if you've got a point and shoot camera (auto focus) you could try putting a piece of masking tape on the blade below the logo, to see if it can focus on that. I've had issues with mine not being able to focus if it can't detect some sort of edge or difference to focus on. Also, if you have a "macro" mode, use that. If not, try moving the camera further away, and zooming in. 
-

Steve, that #45 looks fantastic. I'm not sure I would have paid $200 for it, but for that age I don't think it's *not* worth it, I just already have one (and a half). It's definitely pre-1893, because it has no depth adjustment, but if it's Nickel plated, it'd be Type 4, 1890-1892. Also, that flat spot on the outside of the fence wasn't introduced until 1888, and was originally japanned.


----------



## lysdexic

These little, cheap "gorilla" tripods help.


----------



## racerglen

So far I've tried flash, no flash, indirect lighting, daylight, a mono pod, Andy's elbow planted in the ribs trick , 
breathing like squeezing off a thousand yard shot at a , different backgrounds,

When I get home I'll try some of your other suggestions , it is a point n' shoot The other option is the wife's camera with her running it
;-)


----------



## Dcase

AKSteve, that #45 looks nice.. The back wooden handle on it looks a lot bigger then the 45's I have seen. I don't know if its because thats how they did it on the early types or if its a possible replacement.

Don't know if any of you seen this but here is a link to a video with a short tour of Lee Valley tools plant.. Its a 3 min video and nothing super interesting but it was kind of cool seeing how they cut the irons and lap them flat.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideArticle.aspx?id=35086


----------



## Mosquito

Pretty cool find Dan.

I would agree that the #45 handle doesn't look right. I'm guessing replacement, as the pictures of older #45's that I've seen have the same handle as the newer ones


----------



## AKSteve

Yeah that handle does look bigger than some of the images I have looked at. plus there are a couple of nails in the handle definitely a replacement for sure. thanks for the info! good to know that stuff. Glad I posted it.


----------



## bandit571

Random photos for a Thursday….









This is by Shelton









Patent Pending, no less..









Did Sears ever sell a #4H???









May have been by Sargent, but that casting is very thick.


----------



## Bertha

Mos, that plane cabinet is bad a$$


----------



## TechRedneck

Every so oftne I check WayneC's profile, his last post was on this thread 365 days ago.

Hope he is ok… Al mentioned he heard from him. Sure miss his comments on this thread, he helped me a lot.


----------



## donwilwol

Ditto on waynec


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^+2 on Wayne…


----------



## Bertha

I think Wayne's perfectly fine. He's just taking a break. Every man's got his own stuff going on. I miss him, too, though.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just to let you guys know; my father in law died at 1am this morning.

Arlin


----------



## chrisstef

Just got the hock irons in the mail 

I wont have any time to touch em until tomorrow but are they ground to 25 degrees from the factory? 2" blades.


----------



## chrisstef

Arlin - real sorry to hear that buddy. My condolences.


----------



## mochoa

Sorry to hear that Arlin, God keep him.


----------



## Mosquito

I've tried the shallow rabbet for registering the two pieces for dovetailing. I think I've done it 4 times now. I must say, I sort of like it. I also use the #45 for making the depth marks instead of a marking gauge. I just use the knicker and fence. I figure, it's already set for where it needs to be, why not?

Doesn't help my dovetail cuts any, but that's why I cut up 8 feet of poplar 1×4's 
It doesn't look quite so crazy when it's only set up for 3/4" rabbets with short rods…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good stuff, Mos! Gotta dig a man diggin' on the #45. I get it…

Arlin, sorry for your loss.


----------



## lysdexic

Arlin, I feel ya man. My family has faced or is facing death more prominently now than I can ever remember. One turns to introspection in times like this. I have considered all the work that I do, the money that I make and the crap that I buy. Our days are filled with meaningless worries. I need to lose 5 pounds or more. My son is losing interest in scouts. My truck needs a new timing belt. It just goes on and on.

In the midst of this noise, I reflect upon my family (and pets) whose bodies have failed them and realize that the only thing that endures and that is truly real is our love for each other.

I am sure that your father in law knew this and felt your families love as he past. His love will endure.


----------



## lysdexic

On a lighter note. I have got to get me a #45. Decision made. Acquiring target….....


----------



## ITnerd

+1,000 to Scott.

Arlin, I know you and your family had some tough times with your father in law lately. We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Also lighter would be a #50, Scott…

Great thoughts, too. Well said.


----------



## waho6o9

My condolences Arlin.


----------



## Mosquito

I can start you on that Scott…. I have a main body, long rods, and some thumb screws… It would feel a lot better if you built one from parts than just bought one… or something like that lol I had gotten another #45 off eBay, missing the fence and cutters, but I intended to use my existing cutters to have two set up for various tasks that would otherwise require changing the settings, but then it showed up with the sliding section broken in half :-( Got a little over half refunded (including shipping) and now have a $18 parts #45… If anyone needs long rids, a main body (type 7-8), or some various thumb screws and other small parts. 









-

Arlin, tough loss. My thoughts are with you. It was a year ago today that we buried my grandmother…


----------



## Mosquito

What I really want is a #46 and #55, but have issues dropping the cash on those…


----------



## racerglen

So sorry Arlin, stay with it man.

Lots of support here, some great thoughts from the guys.


----------



## racerglen

Well, trying some more, at least this shows the logo..









Maybe getting p/o'ed helps a bit, learning more about the camera I've had for a year..
;-)
Here's some shots of the Craftsman #5-C in final mode, like noted above it seems a heavier casting than the Stanleys, but not as much as before I took that 32nd of an inch off to flatten the sole..

















Think I'll give up while I'm ahead this morning (no, the shots are from last night;-) 
My work computer's having a hissy fit about loading the pix..there are s'more, some better plane shots but this is too much with this POS..


----------



## chrisstef

last call yall, last call for alcohol (or pics) ....

gonna close up the submissions this weekend for the epic calendar pics. Weve got 3 iron logo shots. I kinda thought it would have taken off but hasnt done much …. Stef need more logo shots.

So far there has been about 80-90 pictures submitted for the calendar. Talking with the top secret super team we will probably be going with a collage layout under the following breakdown if you will.

Block Planes
Bench Planes
Specialty planes
Iron Logo's (if we can get some more)
Woodies / Trannies (Al's favorite month)
Family shots
Shavings
Workbench shots
Hand saws
Chisels / Carvings

All ideas and suggestions welcomed. Logos needed. Cut off this Sunday. If you dont want to go through the hassle of emailing them just post it in the thread.


----------



## carguy460

Arlin - very sorry for your loss, brother. You're in my prayers buddy.

Thanks to all for the picture taking advice. I may try taking some pics with a real camera today as opposed to my phone.

Have a buddy who is tearing down an old shed, and said I could take all the lumber I wanted. He said that the joists are true 2×6's…if thats the case, I'm thinking that the lumber may be local wood, meaning probably not pine! I'm hoping to find that its completely framed in walnut…though that is extremely unlikely! Probably oak…I brought a plane in to work today and we will go clean up some of the boards and try to see what we've got…


----------



## Bertha

Woodies / Trannies (Al's favorite month)
.
Indeed. I'm pumped about the calendar. Lemme help.


----------



## chrisstef

send some logo pics Al … gotta have at least one butcher in there for ya brah.


----------



## LukieB

*Jason*, hope your plane is very sharp. I have found that old lumber like that (when did they stop using nominal lumber…the 40s?) Is hard as hell, no mater what species it is. It's like it's petrified, and nearly impossible to drive a nail or screw into. Good luck! Hope you find a shed-o'-walnut!!

*Arlin*, sorry for your loss, you'll be in my prayers as well.


----------



## Bertha

I'm on it, Stef. I'll try to do some creative picturing tonight. Clothed, semi-nude, nude; I'll see where my mood takes me.


----------



## Dcase

Here is a little project that I have been working on the past couple evenings… 


















I made the base of the bench hook/shoot board out of solid cherry and the hook & stop are hard maple. I reclaimed the cherry wood from the scrap bin and plugged a few holes in it.

I probably have about a dozen bench hooks that I have made over the years. My favorite one is one that I had made out of maple. Most of my bench hooks/shoot boards have been made out of MDF or birch ply. The MDF is fine but I always preferred using my maple bench hook. I just like the feel of working on the real wood. My maple hook was only a plane stop though it was not made as a shooting board. This new hook is a bit wider then my maple hook and has the ability to use it as a shoot board…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Get some full frontal, Al.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Wish my scrap bin had scrap like that Dan. Nice and i feel ya on the working on real wood. Just some thing better about it.


----------



## Mosquito

That shooting board looks great Dan. My current shooting board is pine and poplar. I don't like that I'm sliding across grain on the pine, and will change that in the next one (using scraps lead to that). I'd like to make a donkey's ear shooting board next, though. And get a low angle for using with it…


----------



## chrisstef

Glamour shots Al. Maybe a little hair tease and some leggings while youre at it. Dont forget to smile.

Dan, i dig the bench hook.

Im hoping to get into the shop tonight and hone the Hock irons that just came in the mail. Whats everyones experience with the hocks? Just a quick back flattening and honing? Still waiting for my klinspor paper to come in the mail for the WS.

I cant wait to get my smooth on with the new iron.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice looking shooting board Dan. Mine is a train wreck mdf number with masking tape shim. :-/

Stef, Don did a review on a Hock


----------



## chrisstef

Anthony, thanks for the link. They appear to be Don Yoda approved and thats more than good enough for this guy. Ill let everyone know how i make out with them once i get me a lil shop time.


----------



## Dcase

I only have one Hock iron and the back took a little work to flatten/polish. It was not a big deal or anything though. I have been happy with the Hock iron.

Mos, I made this for my Donkey ear board


----------



## bandit571

Curl yer 'air???









Block plane???









Franckenplane Auf 5 taking on some white oak slab, cross grain no less…









Brought to you by …


----------



## Mosquito

A slightly wider version of that, Dan, is what I'd like to make. My only issue is not having a table saw, I'm not sure how I'll go about making the 45 degree angle. I could use the circular saw, but for some reason, I much dislike using it for an angled cut. Not sure why, I just do.
-

Stef, my Hock took very little to get the back ready to go. I did, however, use "the ruler trick" because I was excited, and wanted to get it going sooner rather than later.


----------



## chrisstef

Count me in on the "excited" camp. Came in the mail last night and by the time i unloaded groceries and got the little guy to fall asleep it was too late to get all worked up again. Today is another day though.

I like the donkeyear shooting board. You guys really need to stop giving me projects to do.


----------



## OnlyJustME

So what is this "ruler trick" thing? 
Just asking for those guys that don't know and nod along saying "yeah that's a good one"


----------



## Dcase

You can see the "ruler trick" being used and hear it explained in this video…. To skip to the part about the ruler trick go to the 2:47 mark


----------



## Mosquito

I didn't actually use a ruler as such, I used a narrow-ish (1/2" or so) strip of that plastic used for blister pack stuff. Worked fine for me.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, True, any kind of a thin strip of material will work the same as the ruler. There have been times that I couldn't find my rule so I just grabbed something else that was around the same thickness as the rule I use..

I almost forgot but I took a series of picture showing my sharpening process and I did post them on here a while back… Here is a photo showing how I do the ruler trick.



























The ruler trick works great because you can see in the last photo I was able to get the very edge of the iron polished and it only took me maybe 10 seconds… I did lap the iron flat before hand but only the very edge was polished to a mirror polish.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Thanks. You know, from all those other guys that didn't know this yet


----------



## Dcase

haha… Don't feel bad about it. I read stuff on here at times and have no clue what everyone is talking about. A little while back a few guys were talking about ship joints and I had no clue what a ship joint was so I had to ask.

There was another time a while back when everyone was talking about nickers on the rabbet planes and I had no idea what nickers were…


----------



## bhog

I will try to get a couple Iron pics.Im off early and have a couple mins before I start work in the shop…..Most of my irons are dirty as fhuhck..< like that.

I vote for Al to pose with his nutrea.Tastefully ofcourse..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Specialty plane shot:


----------



## Dcase

Another specialty plane shot


----------



## Mosquito

I'd like a compass plane eventually…


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty, your hands looks so delicate holding that little router plane, watch out, bhog knows you in real life now


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

I LOVE my router planes… Handy stuff!

Have any router plane owners tried Dan Faia's tune-up procedure in last month's FWW? I did… I used to think I got good results, now the bar has been significantly raised.

The techniques he shared are not that obvious, and it's interesting how flat of a bottom a router plane is capable of over a wide area.


----------



## chrisstef

welcome to the asylum CPB … whats his tricks all about? I dont own a router plane yet, but its definately on the list of stef needs that pane.


----------



## bhog

I was going to say that pic of Smitts is pornadic ,but now thanks to Steff it will sound funny.

Heres a spokeshave iron










And the #68 iron










The iron in my fave 4 1/2










I didnt take em out cause I have em set perfectly and am feeling kinda lazy.Its cold and now have downsyn cuz I need to get to work and dont want to.


----------



## bhog

Also wanted to point out they are sitting on a chunk of rough black walnut,in the pic of the #68 you can see a big ******************** piss stain.Real nice of em to do that right?I have found turds bigger than yours on my wood stash from racoons.Not cool.I didnt notice it till I saw it posted…lol. so healthy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef, you seem to be confusing me with Lysdexic. His hands, I'm told by Al, are totally luscious and soft to the touch.


----------



## chrisstef

"we get racoons on the porch all the time, mama just sweep em off witha broom"


----------



## bhog

^ lol.So what youre saying is Lysdexic has femine (feminenemem) hands? If I posted a pic of my hands the calusses would jump off ,fly through the screen ,and flex their muscles.Then break wind.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

Dan basically uses a set of rails and a sharpening stone to establish a flat spot at the tip of the bottom of the blade. The iron is then reground using that line as "square"...

You end up with an iron that is not ground straight across, but is truly parallel to the bottom of the plane sole.

It's a brilliantly simple tune-up, and it makes the plane much more useful for grooves wider than the blade, as well as precision tenon and rabbet trimming.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

CPB, that sounds deceptively simple, meaning, I gotta try it. Thanks for the recap.

You any relation to a previous Cessna Pilot that was on LJs a year ago?


----------



## chrisstef

Slick tip barry. I like it.


----------



## Dcase

This pic was recently posted on LN's facebook page… I really like the way this shop area is set up, especially the planes. I like the waist high plane till a lot and think I may build one of these for my shop.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## lysdexic

Dan is that someone's shop? Because that looks like the set up they have at a LN tool event (see the crate). The tools are at waist height basically as a product display shelf.

That said - it would definitely be a nice way to to store your planes.


----------



## OnlyJustME

If only i had a shop big enough to waste all that space.


----------



## Mosquito

Matt… waste? ... WASTE?! you mean utilize to fulfill the utmost important of tasks… I think you just need to scale down the projects you do  ... more planes!

I'm thinking about height for my plane till… I've got a few parts, and some ideas for it, but don't want to build anything too big, or too permanent, given my current situation…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why are they having a LN tool event in someone's basement?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Yes Chris WASTE! Look at all that open space under those tills. Could have put at least one shelf or drawer under there. Maybe some small pieces of hard wood could go under there, but something. Those with space don't utilize it as efficient as those with out it. lol Glad i don't live in japan, although i wouldn't mind a sabbatical there some day.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit has called off work tonight, going to the ER instead. Can't walk more than a couple steps, and can't breathe enough to walk THAT far. Later people….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Be well, Bandit!!


----------



## DanKrager

Hi guys! I've recently found and joined this forum. Very nice stuff and very useful information along with the good humor. I recently got some nice buys on hand planes to round out my hand tool capability.
First, I'm sorry for your loss, Arlin. We don't even have a passing acquaintance with each other, but I can relate to the impact of losing loved ones. I'm one of two remaining in a family of six.
Second, for those interested in donkey ears like I am recently, Shop Notes vol 20 issue 118 had a nice display and layout of a powerful miter shooting board and a big sturdy donkey's ear. That and Dan's pictures have motivated my to upgrade my particle board junk. Nice, Dan.
Thirdly, this is going to be confusing because I'm Dan too. I guess you'll just have to keep track of the avatars.
Dan


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

One and the same!


----------



## lysdexic

Tony, the LN tool event that I went to in Raleigh NC was a rented out space attached the Cultural center. The room did not look much different than that above. In contrast to an Apple store, I guess people who come to a LN event are there to see the tools and are not bothered by the exposed ducting in the least.

Except for Smitty, I wonder how many people have a crate stenciled LIE NIELSEN in their garage.

Just sayin' :^)

Hoping for the best for you Bandito.


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, lots of catching up to do. Best wishes Bandit and Arlin. Health is a precious thing. Welcome to the new guys.


----------



## lysdexic

These are two more pics from that facebook entry. It is in Houston Tx.


----------



## bhog

Bandito hope all is well.But stop holding your hit in… stoner.

Scott LOL and I bet Dude has one or a bunch.And cuddles em.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Then Welcome Back, Cessna. I missed your input, Buddy!

And, for the record, stenciled crates ROCK!


----------



## Bertha

CPB, I'm glad you brought that up. My router plane looks skewed b/c I just tweaked it until it worked in the plane. I never bothered figuring out why but I was waiting for someone to call me on it
.
Stenciled crates are seriously Van Halen or Slayer. I agree with Smit AND Dan. The waist-high till is a dream for guys with shop space. Although, many of the freaks here would have to have some pretty long arms, lol. Maybe a pyramid-shaped one?


----------



## Dcase

Scott, I did see that it was a shop that was set up at the event but I do still like the design of it. I have seen some LN videos that I believe are shot at their home shop and they had the same plane till that was more at waist level. I think it would be a more comfortable reach for the most used planes.

Bandit, hope all goes well!

Dan K, I have that issue of ShopNotes that you are talking about and I was almost ready to build that one but I decided to go with a more simple design. I may end up going back and making that one someday though.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Hope all is well Bandit.

I think a pyramid till on a lazy susan would be cool. It might even keep all your blades sharper although i think that the mythbusters actually busted that myth.

Welcome aboard Dan K. and welcome back CPBarry look forward to your insights and collaboration.


----------



## ITnerd

Hey Bandit - hope you feel better.

Bhog is right though, go easy on those Caddyshack Cannonballs. Last time I did one I had a twitch for two weeks, like my uncle who got Scarlet Fever as a kid.

And you know if LN has a bronze crate, Dude is on the wait list.

"I love goooooOOooooold"


----------



## chrisstef

A pyramid shaped plane till …. mind blown. Bandit - take care of yourself brother.

LJ gloat. Kindly hooked up from our boy OJM is a mallet, chisel handle and a rattle for babystef.










Here's her new home for now .. right in front of the new chisels. Ohh yeah.


----------



## bandit571

Two plus hours, laying around in the ER. Seems "Uncle Arthur" has invaded my right hip, now bone rubbing against bone. Got a shot in the left hip, to ease the pain, now BOTH hips hurt. Got a decent BUZZZ going though!. Wheeled me out the door, and slid me into the van. Bright side to this? At least there wasn't a tag tied to one of my toes…... Sorry Al….;-))


----------



## mochoa

Sweet shooting board Dan, some nice ones like that are on my list.

In regards to the ruler trick, it's a minor point but Charlesworth (and Cosman) goes on and off the edge of the stone stroking back and forth across the stone. I'm thinking the reason he does it is because he uses water stones and if you stop before the edge or go side to side instead you will wear a slight groove in the stone which may round the edge. Its nitpicky I know but I think that's why he does it.

Probably not as much of an issue with Shaptons as with other water stones.

Johnny Blot has trained with Charlsworth and might have more details for us.

Looking forward to the calendar guys!

Bandit, my prayers are with you buddy! Feel better.

Chris that mallet looks crazy nice. Very unique design.


----------



## TechRedneck

Jheeze guys.. Now that I see Chris's nice mallet and those chisel handles on the chisel thread you have me thinking about a lathe!

Hang in there Bandit, I hope things get better for you.


----------



## thedude50

Arlin ours is a merciful God who felt this was best for your father in law he has suffered enough God be with you and your dear wife in this sad hour. Send her my best wishes and when you have time send me a pm I have your iron and I dont need it is was purchased for you so pm me and get it.

Bandit I am worried about you brother I hate to play the I am a nurse card but if your having all this breathing trouble I have to ask Are you still smoking if so now is a great time to quit. Chantyx works for many people and copd is a ********************ed up way to die.

I have asked about the crates they said I could have one if i ordered a bench. I said I am making my own bench but that I wanted to make the crate into my tool chest the guy laughed and said if he could sell it it would be mine in a heart beat.

I spent the day with a master fetteler and learned some new tricks of the trade I will try to share them with you guys when I can in context. I found there is a fast way to fettel several planes to remove rust quickly and with out Evaporust or soap sudz. I also learned how to make a plane that you just restored look like a 115yr old user in pristine but aged condition. And it only costs you 15 -20 dollars for a years supply. And many more tricks.

Dan I like your shooting board I am making my new board for the 51 and it will be mdf and walnut I went with mdf because it is so flat and if it gets roughed up it is cheep and easy to replace the hardwood parts are reusable.

Al. I went to see my guy today I will have an answer for you soon.

I have a couple of planes for sale from my friend Bill they are a 92 and a 94 let me know if your interested I also have a 46 for sale with 8 cutters it is on Ebay right now


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you are cleared to run amok Bandit, i hope you feel better.

Welcome Krager, most of the guys from the work bench thread are over here too.

I was just cracking wise Scott; i meant no disrespect to LN or the man's basement in which they held the event. I believe it to be a fine venue. 

I am not sure how i missed this: "Its cold and now have downsyn cuz I need to get to work and dont want to." - I love this thread.


----------



## bandit571

My Pipes got thrown out last year, after that Quad bypass. COLD TURKEY !!! Starlite Mints was the result. Nowadays, can't even stand the smell of a smoker, let alone the smoke. Looks like pain pills for awhile, until they decide to replace the hip, more $$$$$$$$,$$$ again. At least i can work on old planes sitting down…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Logos.


----------



## bandit571

more, please..









another label???









ironman?









front deck









back deck..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Last couple. (Bandit - nice Fulton decal!)


----------



## OnlyJustME




----------



## racerglen

still tryin'



















Great.. pull the iron from my untouched other than to sharpen type 11 #6 to try the photos and now it's got it's bolts n' stuff in Evaporust..

Here we go again

:-0


----------



## chrisstef

Tech, ive got lathe envy myself. Those were made by OnlyJustME and kindly sent up the coast to me in CT. I need the ability to grab a chunk of wood from outside, toss t in the lathe, and spin up a man hammer like that sooo bad.

You guys left me with some work to do with all the logo shot, i dig it. Im off to a wedding this morning and hopefully tonight i can get all the pics saved and loaded up. Mad dash at the end.

Ive also gotta figure out my wiring plan for when the stupid power will go off from Hurricane Sandy. Hate me some Sandy. Bitch.


----------



## terryR

Nice logo shots! I grabbed one yesterday, too, not a plane iron, but a cool logo IMO…....










I spent the day practicing cutting tenons…man, I suck at cutting straight lines!

Gotta re-read Andy's tips and tricks…


----------



## chrisstef

Sweet pic Terry! I like to use my thumb as a guide for the first few strokes cutting tenons. It seems to help me make that all important first kerf.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Chris, I sent ya the original of that photo…

I keep tucking my elbow in…using my thumb as a guide, etc…BUT…to be honest, this little dovetail saw handle just plain don't fit my hand. I like the walnut from gramercy…but I feel a replacement handle coming on…

Lathe envy????? You guys wanna see a photo of my brand new lathe on the shop floor still in the box? 

...long story…


----------



## Mosquito

nice logos guys!


----------



## 33706

Here's an unusual one on eBay right now, thought you might like to see it: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RARE-4-SIZE-SMOOTH-PLANE-SCARCE-CAP-4-MOST-USA-/370676118237?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564e04b2dd 

Ever hear of a "4-Most" plane?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a couple more???









Bolt has been fixed, no more washer..









By Atkins???









A combo square??









A #4 sized plane…









Not just one logo, but two on the same plane..


----------



## Brit

Terry - I think it is unlikely that you suck at cutting straight lines. Here's three things that should help.


After marking your tenon with a wheel gauge, put the wood in your vise, take a chisel and cut out a V-notch at the starting corners of your cuts on both sides of the tenon. This forces the saw to start cutting exactly where you want it to cut. Concentrate on tracking your saw across the top of the tenon first, cutting on the waste side of your mark, leaving the tenon side of the line in place. Shoot for tenons that fit the mortise straight off the saw rather than cutting away from your mark and paring back to it with a chisel, router plane, etc. That's for whimps and just wastes time. ) When you've gone across the top of the cut, concentrate on cutting down the side nearest to you until you reach the shoulder line. Turn the work around in the vise and track down the line on the other side of the tenon. Then cut straight down until the teeth are just touching the shoulder on both sides.
Instead of starting the saw against your thumb only, put your thumb and first finger together so that the side of the saw plate rests against the tips of your thumb and first finger. Hold the weight of the saw just off the wood and gently press the side of the plate into the tips of your thumb and first finger. By bending your thumb and first finger slightly in and out you will find that you have total control over where your saw starts cutting.
Once the cut is started allow the weight of the saw to do the cutting and relax your grip on the handle. Your wrist and arm should be in a straight line with the back of the saw. Also ensure that you have taken up a comfortable stance. Let the saw do the cutting and don't try to force it.

Having said all of that though, the Gramercy carcase saw has a .020" plate thickness. Obviously you can cut small tenons with it, but it will exhibit more of a tendency to wander and the plate will flex unless you are confident in the technique I outlined above. You might be better off with a .026" plate for cutting tenon cheeks of the size you're cutting there. Bigger tenons are easier to cut with a .030" plate saw. Not only will the plate not flex as much, but there will be less heat build up. Sharp teeth are a must too, but I'm assuming the teeth on your saw are still sharp since you haven't had it that long and you've been side-tracked most of the year putting up more fencing than one man should ever have to erect in one lifetime. LOL.

I really wanted to do a video to demo all the sawing tips I think are worth sharing, but it will have to wait until next spring now I'm afraid. Until then, this might help you out.


----------



## Bertha

Logo flood; I love it. I couple have calendar potential.
.
OK guys, another mini-sale for you to consider.
.
For those I haven't responded to in a timely manner, please accept my apologies; hemmed up at work lately.
.
These, I'm just going to post with prices; approved prices. Go to the chisel and bench thread for some more pain.
.
Keen Kutter (Dan) 4, 5, and 6 (#5 has a tote glue-up). *$122 shipped* for all three. Let me know.
.


----------



## Bertha

45s and 55s in boxes with irons to come. Huge set of moulders if your pockets are deep.


----------



## donwilwol

finally some shop time. It's been pretty limited lately. And I just skipped by about 300 post, so if anybody asked me a question, ask again.

A #5C type 11 from Smitty. His description, a diamond in the rough. I'm not sure rough was bolded enough, but what a beauty it turned out to be. I can't seem to find the before pictures, but here it is now. Its shown with s SW iron because that's the way it came. I switched it out for a V logo after taking the pic's


----------



## terryR

Andy, Thank You!

I've watched your video from sawTalk#14 several times…but you're a master and make it look so easy!

Now…after re-reading…looks like you are using a larger saw. I was using their lil dovetail saw…too small I think…lots of heat built up several times while cutting cherry. I'll use a sharp 12" Disston next time and measure the plate's thickness, too. I'll also cut a wedge first, as you mentioned.

Plus…I think I'll slow down a bit…I was cutting at YOUR speed!  Also, since my Disston is slightly longer, it has a full handle, so I bet it fits my hand better…that HAS to be an issue. I have fairly large hands for my size, and the Gramercy dt saw never feels right to me.

Can I borrow one of your S&J's for the winter since you are packing them up? 

Thanks again…I'm motivated to try harder now! I really want the tenons to fit as you say…no paring!


----------



## Bertha

Don, I was scrolling through the pictures rapidly and my mind told me that you had a washer on your cap iron screw. I scrolled back in disbelief but must have imagined it. Just thinking out loud. Carry on.


----------



## donwilwol

wow Al, I can believe you'd believe I'd do it, but take a picture of it ??? It hasn't been that bad of a week


----------



## Bertha

Lol, Don. Optical illusion, which is why I got my bathroom mirror from a carnival. Huge. Off topic…b/c you're a traveler, Don. I had reservations at the Stonewall resort in Roanoke WV, which is "pet friendly". Conference. I called to add a day to my stay so I wouldn't have to wake up so early. I mentioned the pet and asked if I could pay the fee over the phone. He said they had only 8 pet friendly rooms and they were all filled. I cancelled my reservation, called his Mom a pet, and slammed the phone. I regret it now, but that's how it played out.
.
Notice to the World: if you say your business is pet friendly and there are caveats, state the friggin caveats. Or your Mom will get insulted. That's just how it will play out.


----------



## racerglen

MOM !!
AL'S NOT PLAYING NICE !
And he's got the pretty toys again !

Carry on ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Steel washer, under a cap iron bolt?









Optical Conclusion??? Bolt has since been fixed for a better fit, washer went back into the "Parts Box". Plane is a Union #4G.


----------



## racerglen

How're you feelin' Bandit ?
Done/found a few washers m'self ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

'Tweren't that rough, was it???


----------



## bandit571

Leg is getting a work over by the two "Uncles". Uncle Charlie (horse) AND Uncle Arthur. When i do stand up, Uncle charlie kicks in, went i try to walk, it is Uncle Arthur's turn. There is NO padding in the hip joint, just rotten bone against bone. Hurts all the way to the ankle, too.

Going to try to go out to the lathe for a while tonight. Got some Black Walnut for knob blanks to turn. Three or four block plane ones, and a very tall one for a Craftsman. Still think that plane has a very thick, heavy base casting, almost like a #4H. Will take it along, and check a couple other #4s i have. Might even try to get a shot of a "Shark" logo on one of my irons.

PS; also getting to be a Grumpy Old Man…...


----------



## thedude50

Well guys after months of procrastination and not being able to find someone to climb up on the roof of the shed that blew down in the freak windstorm. I finished the fascia and the guys I recruited from the development going in down the road showed up. and yes the roof is on before the rainy season. I am stoked now all that is left is to make the door and clean up inside the new shed. I will be adding a set of lumber racks on the long walls so I can keep more wood here as it becomes available. I scored another paying job that makes three this month things are starting to turn around for my little wood shop business. I am excited to get this going and hope to bring in lots more work. 
I also went and got one of those old sickle bars weed cutters for the heavy weeds that are my back yard the damn weeds are like tumble weeds but they are 6 feet high I chopped them all down today and then started raking up the construction trash. The back yard has never been addressed since we moved in and I want to have a yard and a nice place to BBQ and the like. I will water the yard for a few days clean up after the dog and then rototill the rock hard backyard and then Landscape it. I need to rent a trencher and trench the runs for the sprinkler system. All the while getting my woodworking projects done and I have also decided I am well enough to try to work 2 to 3 days a week as a nurse after more than a year off due to the injury from the fall. I finally feel like i can try to work and the new medicine for the panic attacks is working very well. so I may have a life again.


----------



## Bertha

Don, that 5 is gorgeous. I love the clean flat finish of the cap. I tried to upload a picture of my recently acquired 5. Not working. Will try again.


----------



## Gshepherd

Bandit, I truely feel for you, My mom has RA real bad and it brings her to tears sometimes along with the Migrane head aches which we take her to the Doctors to get a shot and sometimes the ER. I sure hope you can get under control to a more bearable level….


----------



## Bertha

Bandit, have you tried sitting at the lathe? I've got a really tall stool for the purpose. I put blocks on the back legs to tilt me toward the lathe. That way, I can plant my feet for the inevitable catch. I did it for my busted leg. I'm sorry for your reason.


----------



## Bertha

I got this from a friend. Couldn't resist sharing it. You lookin at my girl, punk?
.


----------



## Bertha

Bedrock roundie 605
.
Pre
.








.
Cleaned the cap post-shock, no buff
.








. 
Roundie rocks, man.


----------



## Brit

Went to a fireworks display tonight at Beaulieu which is not far from where I live. Before the show, I went around the world renowned National Motor Museum they have there. Thought I'd share some of the beauties they had on show.

If I ever win an obscene amount of money on the lottery, I'd definitely buy this and go cruising for Miss Daisy.



















You need some big ones to get into these mean machines. Golden Arrow and Bluebird in the background.










Beaulieu is also home to all the James Bond cars and other vehicles seen in the films. This is my all time personal favourite. Aston Martin DB5. Pure class.










Lots of old classics










Anyone remember Chitty Chitty Bang Bang?










You had to stay behind the ropes, but I really wanted to go and poke around some of the workshops they'd staged.










Some nice old bikes too.










I'm gonna go back with a proper camera at some point.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

I've helped move the LN stenciled boxes…

They aren't light.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like a good way to spend a Saturday Andy. It would be nice to have one or a maybe a dozen of them in the old garage. With a LN crate or two around as well. That would be some sort of workshop of my dreams!


----------



## chrisstef

Andy, you can call me daisy anytime .. as long as you pick me up in that car. Tons of calendar love today boys. Ive been preppin for Sandy … grrr. Stef no likey. 2 Hock irons still in the package wtf. I think the mallets name might be Hoss. Id call it big hoss but i wouldnt want it mistaken with that fatass from pawn stars. Chumlee on the other hand ... hilarious. Love the round rock Al. PK i dig the 4most a lot.


----------



## RGtools

Smitty thanks for the 50 shot. I will have to try that way. as far as the chip deflector is concerned I will have to take the camera to the shop and take a picture, mine is a bit more new than your so it should have it (but I never looked that close).

Arlin, Sorry to hear it.


----------



## bandit571

Limped out to the Pole Barn Woodshop today. needed to make three handles. Fired up the lathe, and tuned a couple knobs…









A Tall knob for the Craftsman #4, and ...









a small knob for a block plane. Cut them loose, drilled out for the bolt for the High Knob, and drilled a starter hole for threads on the little guy. Mounted them both up, just to check the fit…









The drills in the middle were used for this step. As for that other handle of the three…









Laid out the old tote as a pattern…









Drilled a hole and then chased the hole with a rat0tail file in the DP..









Then change to a Forstner bit, to drill for the sharper curved areas…









Then it was just a matter of sand, sand and more sanding, to shape the dang thing to match the old one.

I have to take a few more pictures of the almost finished tote. Might just post them BEFORE a coat of finish. Hmmmm, would that be NAKED PICTURES???


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nicely done Bandit. 
Awesome cars Andy. would love to have any one of those, of course who wouldn't.


----------



## bandit571

Naked Handles, anyone???









Now IF I can just get the grain on that Black Walnut to "pop",









However, don't want it too dark, or else this little kanoobie will just disappear…









Hey, at least they are not painted RED…









Just playing for awhile in the shop, about all the time i could stand around out there…


----------



## exelectrician

Dude the 604 is nice, really nice. As for the camber on the 607 - for me, I would leave it in, because the wide blade on that puppy is wide and when flattening a maple bench, you do not want the slightest trace of edge lines carved in the top that a dead flat blade would leave. What do you think?


----------



## Bertha

Elex, it would also give the benchtop that smallest amount of grip with the subtle "corrugated" surface. I've never seen a camber on a mule that big, but hey. 
.
Andy, I couldn't look at the others after seeing that Aston. What an awesome store front repro at the Daimler aisle. I want one of those old English signs like that. I'd have one point toward my house ("sex") and one away from it ("the highway").


----------



## terryR

+1 on that DB5…pure class…

+1 on your totes and knobs, Bandit…they look like they fit big hands! not so sure about the naked part…  Sure hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lysdexic

Exel,

What's deeper, the iron tracks or the valley of the camber? I have plenty of plane tracks on my bench. Just to keep myself from going crazy I kept telling myself "the benchtop" needs to flat not necessarily smooth.

Hell, some people, smarter than me, recommend flattening the top with a toothed iron.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"The Valley of the Camber"

That is the title of my upcoming book on handplaning.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd like an autographed copy please


----------



## donwilwol

I'd like an autographed copy please


----------



## SamuelP

Great cars Andy.

Bandit - My little girl who is 4 years old has Juvenile Arthritis and this family knows it is not fun. The crazy thing is how much medicine has changed for it in the past 5 years. If you have not been you might want to hit up a doctor. Hope you feel better.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sage advice Scott.

Ha ha Smitty, i'd like a copy too.


----------



## lysdexic

Exel,

I wasn't tryiong to be righteous with that comment. My bench flattening experience is limited to one benchtop just last week. I was really just thinking out loud about my rationale for leaving plane tracks and tear out.


----------



## bhog

Started stripping a knob n tote last night.These had a disguisting finish on them I assume BLO.It was easily a 1/16 thick and more in some spots.Not lacquer or shellac for sure.Kinda soft but flakey.At one time I thought some honyak(sp?) dipped em in candle wax < throat punchable offence.










didnt take long to break out some power…lol Sorry guys










And after stripped Beautiful wood.Going to start smoothing em now in a little bit.And they will get french polished with ruby shellac…...SEXY


----------



## LukieB

So a package showed up Thursday, looks like a lot of the boxes arriving here lately.









But, this one was special, I present to me…from me for all my hard work in the yard this summer/fall (I built a 50' long 3' tall cinder block retaining wall, dug by hand and installed a sprinkler system with 35 heads and 9 zones and got a couple thousand sq. ft. of sod laid down)

Anyway…....here it is, I didn't clean/restore it at all, I spent all my spare time the next 3 days cleaning up everything else for a calender worthy family shot.









So out to the shop with beer in hand for a photo shoot. I am so close to the 2-8 SW set being complete, those of you with a keen eye can probably spot the imposter. 









This one is for you Scotty B









And this one is for you Smitty,









Eat your heart out, LOL


----------



## Bertha

Good Gawd, Lucas. What are you trying to do!? Stickers on all of them? Are you an animal?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Holy stickered tote batman. Nice collection!! never seen that many stickered totes in one place. I have a SW#7 with just a bit of the yellow ring left. 
Marvelous, simply maaaarrrrrrrvelous.


----------



## Mosquito

Wow.

That is all.


----------



## waho6o9

Sticker shock.

Lucas rocks!


----------



## ShaneA

Now, that is a fine looking family. The stickered totes just take it over the top, way over the top. Of all the planes I own, only ONE has a stcker…and is was a thrown in Fulton. : (


----------



## Mosquito

I have none with a stickered tote…


----------



## LukieB

Yeah, I don't know what's wrong with me…. it's a sickness, and it's not just limited to planes anymore. I'll buy anything rocking the old Stanley decal, here is one of the other calender submissions of the rest of the SW fam.










I like to pretend it's 1931 and I've just gone on a spending spree with that No. 34 Catalog in hand : )

A tool cabinet is in the initial design phase, I think I'm gonna go all out, with glass doors and LED lights and $hit maybe something like this
http://majorpanic.com/hp_cabinet.htm

With my spare time… still got a few things on the honey-do list


----------



## donwilwol

that is a sweet set Lucas!!

Brandon, if its that hard, its not BLO. Nice job though. Can't wait to see the final.


----------



## thedude50

Wow Lucas you need to stop the madness just pack all that stickerd stuff up and send it to me for safe keeping while you recover from the sticker shock. Seriously I am happy you got my stickerd tote I had no clue why you wanted it so bad but it has found its rightful home I have a couple stickerd planes I wish I had a set of stickerd bedrocks but i have not seen even one so I am not sure they sold them stickered. So if i understand this if i come across any stickered plane or tool I should buy it for you?


----------



## thedude50

What a great feeling it is to be able to fill my shed the shop is very happy today as all the storage has left the shop even the bicycles are gone that just gave me space for sheet goods I am going 5to make a sheet goods rack and now Greg wants me to move his tool box to the front of the shop he has caved in to the pressure. I just have to find room for his tool box in the front of the shop. now that side of the shop is all mine and the junk is in the shed. I could not be happier.


----------



## racerglen

Lance, theres a stickered 604 in my mother in laws hands..
Her Dads..I did a gentle resto on it for her about 20 years ago and snuck in a coat of
shelac over the decal..
Yes they were stickered as well..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lucas, very nice indeed. Happy for you, buddy!


----------



## bhog

Nice family shot Luke.I kinda understand the sickness-not as bad as yours ofcourse but I understand. I actually scratch the SW logo on new tools sometimes.For a joke mostly but I will try to post a pick of my cats paw.Its known at work as simply sweet heart.LOL

I just got back from dropping off this.They loved it.Kinda nerve wracking when people give you artistic reign.I looked around their house and kinda came up with this.They are going to finish it, its got a coat of shellac on everything.


----------



## bhog

Don ,ya I dunno what it was, it really acted like wax though the way it will chip.But it didnt melt when I hit it with the dremel.I have never taken a dremel to wax though so I am not sure how that goes.Hopefully I never come across it again..LOL I really like the plane.I think it was somebodys baby or whatever cuz it was definately used.Sole was tuned the way Paul Sellers says to do it.Awesome..Will post some more pics as it goes.Not sure if it qualifys for the restoration thread or not.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice one hog. I actually prefer free reign, I find it easier to create the aesthetic I see in my mind, rather than one that is implied or guessed at. That said however, if they got a pic, its even easier. Takes some of the guesswork out.


----------



## mochoa

Lucas, nice collection, I'm a Fat Tire fan also… Good stuff. I also envy your collection of joinery planes. 
Brandon, you got some furniture making skills man, that's a nice console man!


----------



## chrisstef

Lukie you got the sickness bad bro. Pm me your addy i got somethin for ya. Just an extra rock to feed your addiction.
Hog - well friggin done on the cabinet. It could certainly occupy a spot in my house.


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys.Shane yep a pic is nice.

Did a little more work on the knob n tote.Heres after a little more sanding










And broke out the goodies










Did a quick slather of blonde shellac(no pic)then broke out the pumice










And after a grain fill










And here they are after a quick build of ruby.


----------



## mochoa

Dang thats nice Brandon! And I llike the baby bottle applicator!


----------



## donwilwol

I'm torn Brandon. Shiny things distract me and I'm more of a Blo/wax guy but then shiny things distract me. They do look pretty sweet. Did I say shiny things distract me, I was distracted.


----------



## bhog

Maur the baby bottles are really nice for this type of thing.The dried lac will usually peel off the nipples with no trouble.

Don ya they are shiny.Not for everyone for sure.I wish I could get a decent pic that shows the depth and beauty of the wood.Maybe in the next couple days cuz I will do a couple more build sessions on em.They are so small you have to do it like that.


----------



## waho6o9

Classic work in both cases bhog, well done my friend.


----------



## donwilwol

Oh, I do like them. I find the shiny harder to keep shiny. Blo and wax is easy, and I tend to be lazy.


----------



## Bertha

*I find the shiny harder to keep shiny*
.
Lysdexic keeps it polished to a spit shine.
.
Two things here: 1) my spellcheck doesn't reject "Lysdexic" and 2) When you change your name, it allows a permanent inside joke. Good on you, Sir.


----------



## donwilwol

Different kind of wood Al.


----------



## bhog

Don I know what you mean,Its an aquired taste..lol

Heres a bad better pic.I will just look defeat in the eye and give up trying to get the "money shot" of em.


----------



## thedude50

I have a 1995 bronze no4 that had never seen wood till I got it believe me I have no love for unused tools I will buy any unused lie Nielsen and will put it to work with out batting an eye. I also kept the original chi[p breaker but use the new style less chatter. Any way that old plane has the shiniest tote and Knob I have ever seen Lie Nielsen says that the product is still available to do it but that they cant use it what ever that means commie epa bastards. I am thinking of doing all my Lie Nielsen totes and Knobs with that finish What the stuff was escapes my mind but I will call and ask again.


----------



## Bertha

*that had never seen wood*
.
Lysdexic at age 21 sans sildenafil. 
.
This $ is too easy. Dude, what are you looking for re that LN b4? Why in the F$ don't they make a bronze 4 1/2? Makes no sense to me. I've got a LNb4 but if the price is right….


----------



## JGM0658

sildenafil.

Show off…. for the rest of us ignorants who had to look it up…Viagra….hahaha…


----------



## donwilwol

So, if you fertilize a pine tree with sildenafil, will it become an oak?


----------



## JGM0658

Don't know, but it will certainly be a woodie….


----------



## OnlyJustME

definitely won't be a weeping willow.


----------



## exelectrician

Total sticker shock, but pretty nice to see all in a row.

Fifth from the right - Out!


----------



## bandit571

I checked the thickness of that Craftsman plane against two other #4s I have. Craftsman is twice the thickness of my Union #4G, and almost that with the stanley #4 smooth bottom. Did someone make a thick soled base? Other than Stanley and their #4H planes? This is one HEAVY #4 plane! Good thing i made the new tote extra wide…..

There is more than enough "ammo" in that paragraph for Al to go nuts on. I'll just go back and polish my own TWO knobs….


----------



## 33706

The double entendre never gets old…Neither does the innuendos! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## bandit571

A look or two at the different #4s I have sitting around.









Actually this is about half of them. The HEAVY one is in the middle.









Not only thicker, but it is longer as well (easy Al)









another look?









So, at one time, did they make thicker bases?


----------



## ITnerd

Bhog - that is a sweet looking handle refinish - it forced me to read up on french polishing.

And Lucas, that set is Rock Star. I am going to use that pic to defend myself against the old lady's interogation.

Bandit, I know that Stanleys were thicker during WW2; the 3 type 17s I've had is a much heavier base - my 4 1/2 and #7 are beefcakes like Stefs Boy. I don't know if Stanley made craftsman planes during this period, but if they did its likely they got the same bases.

On a (gasp) note related to actual plane restoration, I finally got the damn broke screws out of the bottom fence of my Sandusky Panel Raiser. Went through 2 Aluminum Oxide grinding bits in the drill press, tore up a screw extractor, chucked a 3rd grinding bit then 2 cutoff disks in a Foredom to get the heads completely off. When I finally got the fence off, I had to use viselocks on a pair of channellocks holding what was left the screw, and then use a 3 foot length of black pipe on the *^%& channellocks.

The depth gauge screw was stuck too, but hell if I was going through that again. I hit it up with Starretts Machine Oil, went inside to take a shot of Woodford Reserve, came out and hit it with the impact gun. Job Done. Now I just need to find two replacement screws. If anyone has a sandusky Filletster or panel raiser parts plane, let me know what you want for the 2 screws.

And Al - I don't know whether to love you or hate you for bringing the mystery plane benefactor into our sordid lives. I am ashamed at what has transpired. No kidding, I had to hire the neighbors dog walker to hide the packages that will arrive while Im out of town next week. My Queen has sworn to cut me off (frontsies and backsies) if another plane arrives before I finish her jewelry cabinet. Tragedy.


----------



## Mosquito

Glad you got that panel raiser sorted Chris. Hope to see it in action soon!


----------



## JGM0658

My Queen has sworn to cut me off (frontsies and backsies) if another plane arrives before I finish her jewelry cabinet. Tragedy.

Hey, its a set of chisels, you absolutely need that to finish her jewelry cabinet. As a matter of fact you should add a drawer for the chisels as well…lol.


----------



## JGM0658

Ok, door front and BCT HP6V2 with beading sole in action….


----------



## thedude50

Al I now know you never read my POSTS but you should have at least looked at my pictures but before I get all giddy and show you the bronze 4 and 4 1/2 ion the same shot I feel the need to say GIANTS WIN ! CAN YOU SAY SWEEP! sadly my boycott of watching baseball continues and will until they let Peter Rose into the Hall Of Fame. Gambling is an addiction and addiction is defined as a disease. So we are excluding baseballs greatest hitter for being sick. pretty screwed up IMHO

Now back to the Bronze 4 1/2 Here it is Al and if you hurry you can have one too. I do hope you read my whole Post Al.









This is the 4 1/2 Al get yours today










Now if you hurry AL you can buy one of the two that were left from the 2006 run of these planes you don't get the 2006 lever cap but who cares you do get the best smoother made today .

I hope your safe from the storm !!!!!


----------



## racerglen

Granite..right side's about 7 inches wide, the big guy, about 6" 
and close to 6 ' tall, not sure what my son was thinking of for the big one
but I certainly don't have a bench long enough for THAT !
And I didn't even try for a shot of the Sarg's blade logo..VBM 15-C
this was bad enough..


----------



## bhog

Nerd thanks and sorry for your loss.Frontsies and backsies.I remember when I still cared.This may be an excuse to turn that around bro.Dont even sniff it for a week-she will wonder why-then its downhill from there…

JGM Thats awesome.

Dude thats a nice pic sir.Callendar worthy.

Glen I love that pic.I need to use space a little better after seeing how well you use yours.Is that blue piece of granite box jointed or am I tweakng?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nice wall glen. Maybe he was thinking mini bar?


----------



## racerglen

Nope you're not tweaking Bhog, that's one part of his efforts at making a granite box.
The others are under some stuff in a corner somewhere, The aim was something about 8" a side
but I think he got frustrated, working all day with the stuff, then coming home and..well, more flat stuff for me.
We've actualy got a bunch of stepping stones in the garden, granite sink cutouts he snagged (just make sure the shiney side's down ;-)
OnlyJustMe , for Jeff it couldn't be mini..
One of his "fave" installs was for a NHL player, HUGE bar with double thickness on the bar top, It needed a major reinforcing on the structure of the bar AND the floor..


----------



## chrisstef

Hunkered down for Sandy. Wind to blow about 70. Big bottle of Sam Adams Double IPA, growler style. Spare lumber. Hand tools. Sign on the highway reads "Bridges and highway could shut down at any time". Bring it b*tch. I will smash you with my Mattlet. Viking face.


----------



## Dcase

Another busy weekend on here.. I gotta catch up…


----------



## Bertha

I made a plane iron mallet for ScottyB, yo. Friggin cool, if you ask me.
.








.
One lucky surface
.


----------



## chrisstef

Wicked cool mallet Al. I love the personalization on the head. Theres some man love put into that chunk of wood. Excellent background choice as well brochacho.


----------



## Dcase

That is really neat… How are the letters and image sketched in the wood? Did you carve it in?


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Stef! I really like that contrast b/w gnarly and pretty. In retrospect, I wish I would have left the proud parts rough. It really has a wonderful feel in the hand; real top heavy in mopani. I thought that you could pinch the waist and tap an iron with a pendulum motion. I think I'll make myself one.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, that's executed with a woodburner. 
.
http://www.detailmasteronline.com/excal_pres_detail.html
.
It's kind of like a heated exacto knife.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Could use a soldering iron in a pinch too.

HICC-UP


----------



## OnlyJustME

Could use a soldering iron in a pinch too. just won't get the detail capable with the detail master.


----------



## donwilwol

I used to have a burner. I'm not even sure what ever happened to it. Here's a cherry box I made and burnt.


----------



## Bertha

Matt, actually, some of those soldering irons have tips that look very similar. I often wonder if I blew a few hundred bucks for nothing. However, the handpiece is really nice and it heats up rapidly. I keep one loaded with a sharp tip and the other a blunt for shadowing, etc. It's pretty fun but when I use it for a while, I start thinking, "I should get a scrollsaw" and I'm not even going there
.
Edit: really cool, Don. Something about woodburners and ducks; go hand in hand.


----------



## Dcase

Don, that box top is very nice. Do you just free hand something like that? I cant draw worth a crap so I wish I had some kind of artistic ability when it came to that stuff.

Al, thats a good chunk of money for a wood burner kit but I know nothing about them so maybe its worth that much.

My wifes grandfather does wood burning and he does some really amazing pieces. He has burned very detailed pictures of peoples faces and landscapes.. He is also really big into the scrollsaw work.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I couldn't free hand that picture if my life depended on it. I have no artistic ability. I trace it first then burn it. Somewhere I've got some pictures of some kids chairs I did with different characters on the back. It was good winter time projects.


----------



## OnlyJustME

WAY way back when kids were allowed to have toys requiring some adult supervision my brother and i had a wood toy building kit that had a wood burner in it. It was basically just a soldering iron with a flat angle bladed tip. the cheap wood burners are still like that. 
Nicely done Don. Ducks and dear always look good in burnings. and dogs too. I think some of the really old duck decoys had the details burned into them instead of using paint.


----------



## donwilwol

one more…..


----------



## OnlyJustME

Really like the shine on that mallet Al. I am definitely gonna be using that formula for my finishes. Can you PM me that process so i don't loose it?


----------



## OnlyJustME

These wood burning pics brings back lotsa memories. get some carbon paper, trace picture on wood, then burn by number basically.


----------



## Mosquito

Matt, I remember doing something like what you described a long time ago… I'm pretty sure that was before we moved, so 4th grade or earlier for me… It was fun, but I too lack artistic abilities when it comes to free handing…


----------



## Bertha

Hell yeah, Don. Speaking of dogs, I have a friend who's the best painter I've ever known; Trevor. He painted a huge dog portrait and I paid the money to have it scanned and printed onto canvas. The big one is in my office but a had a smaller one made. I'll go take a picture. It's one of my most prized possessions. Hold on.


----------



## Dcase

I would think that even tracing a picture would take some drawing ability. My drawings look like a young child's. I have the worst drawing and handwriting ever.


----------



## Bertha

Dan, try this: print out a picture on your printer. Take a pencil and completely black out the back side of the paper (the opposite side of the image). Tape it to your project and outline the image with a ballpoint pin. The carbon will transfer onto your project. Remove the sheet and you'll see an impression on the project. Just go over the impression, no art needed.
.
Or prepare like Scotty B, yo, does.
.


----------



## bandit571

Back in the 60s, when i was in Cub Scouts, we had a project where all you needed was a hammer, a spike or two, and a piece of pine. Use the hammer to hit the spike just so the point goes into the pine. Done to a pattern, all sorts of "pictures" showed up in the pine. Stain and varnish, and display.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The cabinet is beautiful Bhog. Your cabinetry is as strong as your advice i.e. "Dont even sniff it for a week…"

"I am ashamed at what has transpired. No kidding, I had to hire the neighbors dog walker to hide the packages that will arrive while Im out of town next week." - about made me spit coffee. Good to hear the stuck screws were overcome Chris.

JGM that door is gorgeous. The beading looks fantastic, the BCT make it easy?

Outstanding work Al. Is that a linen press i see?

Don - "I have no artistic ability." You guys are funny; if i'd tried to burn that from a tracing it would have looked like the work of a fingerless drunken monkey. Artistic ability is relative i guess but i have seen your checkering and a lot of your other work so you'll have to sell your statement somewhere else.


----------



## LukieB

Thanks for all the nice comments on the SW set guys!

*Lance the Dude*, Thanks again for your addition to the stickered tote collection, it's on the 7 that I got from Don W. Thanks again to Don as well. As far as buying me up anything with a decal, I am still looking for both a #3/4 tote and a larger #6/7/8 tote. And always looking to add to the rest of the the SW's with decals collection, however there's not a whole lot left out there that I don't have (that's in my price range right now) Why are SW pliers and saws so damn expensive?

Also love the bronze 4-1/2 and your family shot, very sexy

*Brandon*, the console and that tote look awesome, you've got me wanting to try the french polish…

*Mauricio*, Yeah love me some Fat Tire, my favorite. But I'm probably a little biased since it's brewed and bottled right down the road.

*Stef*, PM sent thanks man. Let me know next time you need plane parts, got lots of stuff round here. Hope you and the fam stay safe while Sandy does her thing.

*Chris/ITnerd*, Glad you got that nightmare screw out of your panel raiser, also glad I could return the favor on warding of interrogation from the wifey. I showed her your family shot awhile back and said "see, look how many this guy's got" LOL

*Al*, That mallet is bad-ass, what a thoughtful gift.


----------



## Brit

"I have no artistic ability." Yes you do Don. It takes artistic ability to copy an image too you know. You did well with the shading too.


----------



## chrisstef

Al - i dont think an ewok would even hit the sides. Lukie pm received. Mail may be a few days though. Well see. Stayin safe right now, winds blowin 30 gusts to 45. F Sandy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hang tough Stef. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Bertha

Stef, don't mess around with that storm. Keep you and yours safe. If things get too rough, I'm a doomsdayer and I can put you up in relative safety You know where I'm at. 
.
Over in the mallet thread, I was shooting the breeze about cutting black wax into our normal beeswax/turpentine mixture. I'm really pleased with the effect (see the image below) and I'm wondering if it would give totes any change in appearance. This was 1:1 black BriWax and my local WV beeswax/turpentine. I still have a lot of cakes if anyone wants some.
.








.


----------



## Mosquito

This weekend I got some red oak glued up for use as legs on the upcoming eventual work bench… Tonight I used my glue chisel, #7, and then the #5 1/2 as a smoother. Here's the #5 1/2 with the IBC blade "out of the box" with out honing it at all


----------



## donwilwol

i think that's close enough to sharp!


----------



## Mosquito

I would too. Left the Oak glassy, and same with some poplar and maple, though I didn't take pictures of those, as that was Saturday.

The weird thing was, though, that when I was feeling the edge, it didn't feel as sharp as most of the irons do after I hone them, but I wanted to try it "out of the box" first. I'll probably hone it at some point, but not until it needs it I don't think… I'm pretty satisfied with the edge it came with. And for the record, it's a T11 #5 1/2, and the IBC #5 1/2 blade is a perfect fit, as I figured it would be (given it was separate from the #4 1/2, 6, 7 blade)


----------



## Bertha

I'm getting into IBC. Those shavings are ridunculous. I hate the friggin $100 but it's a lifelong investment, know what I mean? I put a whole bunch of them in my cart, then abort when I look at the price. Quality hurts the pocketbook.


----------



## Mosquito

$100 if you get the Cosman set with the chip breaker… I paid $42 shipped for mine, just the blade, and using the stock chip breaker like Dan mentioned before. Works great


----------



## Bertha

$42 ain't bad for what you get. I just love that massive chipbreaker. I think Sellers has me sold on the lack of science there, but it just looks so friggin cool. I doubt there's really any actual need for the fancy breaker. I went for years before polishing and mating my chipbreaker to the iron. Now I'm a freak about it.


----------



## chrisstef

Sandy update…. On tree down, one company owned audi, toast. My rose climbing arbor toast. Boxwood hedgerow toast. No house damage thank god. The rest can be replaced. Blowin like a bastard. Hope everyone else is safe. Hock irons fresh outta the box. ... Much like the IBC but i only got a few quick strokes in.


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds like some nature fury. Keep your head low, and hopefully everything will work out. Too bad about the Audi, hopefully a new pimp ride is around the corner. Good luck.


----------



## chrisstef

Hopefully in the shape of an F-150


----------



## JGM0658

the BCT make it easy?

It makes it a lot easier than the LN tool. I have both and I have not used the LN spokeshave since I got the BCT planes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Have you sharpened the iron yet? If so, how did it go?


----------



## waho6o9

Hang in there Stef.

The IBC with the machined chip breaker is frigging awesome. It's 
well machined and heavy, me likey.


----------



## bandit571

Random Money Shots of some Re-hab Grads…









one of two Craftsman planes..









and the other Craftsman plane..









The Fulton #3..









Mohawk-Shelburne (M-F)









and a Shelton #118 wannabe


----------



## JGM0658

Have you sharpened the iron yet? If so, how did it go?

No I have not, BCT sells you a honing plate with the beads formed so you can sharpen the iron, but I have not seen the need yet. The again, it is not like I am beading a mile of wood…


----------



## JGM0658

i hate to tell you Al sellers is full of ******************** on several topics.

I stopped reading your babble so this thread would not get polluted, but this really takes the cake. Clearly Mr. Sellers does not have a background in science ( and neither do you judging by your so called "reviews"), but have a little bit of respect for someone who is an excellent woodworker. He has made furniture for the White house, what have you done? You cannot even write a coherent paragraph on a forum! And your reviews are a source of laughter.

If you were not so stupid, you would keep an open mind. While I do not agree on everything Mr. Sellers says, I have learnt a few useful techniques from his postings. All we get from you are your ********************ty planes and the crap you are trying to sell. Get a life bubba!


----------



## Brit

Lance - I don't think Paul Sellers has ever said that thicker blades don't work well, he is just making the point that you don't need thicker blades to do good woodworking. I personally think Paul is a breath of fresh air because he is prepared to stand up and break through the sales pressure from manufacturers and effectively say "Yeah that's nice, but you don't need it to make a nice project". I don't agree with everything Paul says or with all of his methods, but I'm still glad he speaks his mind and redresses the commercial balance. If I was to replace all the Stanley blades in my 8 planes with the IBC blade/chipbreaker set it would cost me approximately £600. All Paul is saying really is that that is money that I don't nessecarily have to spend. In my case I probably will replace the them, mainly because I hopefully have enough woodworking years left in me to make it worthwhile. If I was older and had taken up woodworking after retiring, I would probably just stick with the stock blades that came with the planes and spend the money on something else. Just sayin'.


----------



## keiraroth

Wow! These are great pictures of hand-planes… Sadly, I have no picture of my late grandfather's one. As I have remembered, it was from long time ago and still working good because he did take care of it in his time..


----------



## bhog

^ Dibs…... lol.


----------



## racerglen

Hope everyone's doing alright on the Sandy front..










The important things..

;-)


----------



## donwilwol

I agree with Andy. I don't always agree with Paul Sellers, but I always listen to what he has to say. If you need a thicker blade to make your plane work well, the plane needs to be tuned, PERIOD. You look at some of the shots Dan posts with normal OEM blades and tell me he needs thicker blade.


----------



## donwilwol

Oh, and welcome Keira.


----------



## mochoa

Paul's goal is the grow the craft by reduce the barriers to entry. So as mentioned above, he is simply saying that you don't need all these expensive accessories to get into woodworking.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm going to have to side with the majority here… Although some things Paul says doesn't sit right with me, I find many of them to be valid points, and respect him for the reasons that Andy outlined above. I can't drop that kind of cash on blades for all my planes. The Hock was just to replace a heavily pitted stock iron, and the IBC was on clearance, and I wanted to compare the two. Maybe when they're on sale/clearance, I might pick one up here and there if there's a need, but otherwise I'm content with the stock steel. Also, as someone on a limited budget, I certainly respect the money saving "more with less" approach that you put down Lance… It's kind of what I do every day.


----------



## mochoa

Mos by the way, I'm excited to see your bench build in progress, keep us posted!


----------



## Mosquito

I've been trying to take a few pictures. Not sure if I'll throw together a blog for it yet or not, but we'll see.

I'm still working on the combination plane blog… been doing some reading lately, but got side tracked with reading Chris Schwarz's work bench books…


----------



## Dcase

I like that Paul Sellers is not a salesman. A lot of guys do videos, blogs and articles that basically tell people they need to buy a certain product. When it comes to the plane irons, there are salesman out there who will have woodworkers convinced that they need to buy the premium after market irons and breakers in order to have their old planes work. They get people convinced that the old irons are junk.

What Paul is doing is basically stepping up and showing that you don't need to spend all kinds of money on fancy sharpening equipment and premium after market irons.

Lance, you made a comment that I really have to disagree with. You said.. "Sellers reminds me of a child of the depression to him it is all about cheaper or doing it with less" I have never seen Paul use cheap tools in his videos and I see no problem with doing less. Less is more right? Paul may not have new premium irons in his old planes but I wouldn't call the tools he has cheap..

I should also point out that we are kind of in a depression right now. Not everyone has the money to buy the premium planes and or plane irons. They should know that they can do just fine with the old irons.


----------



## mochoa

True that Dan! I appreciate anyone who gives advise with the prospective that most of us are doing this as a hobby, that's why I like Sellers and Schwarz.

Most magazines naturally go to the experts to show us how to do something, those experts are pros and show you how they do things sparring no expense. They are showing you how they would do it. The problem is that most of us are not them. Sellers is a pro but he realizes that he is talking to the hobbyist and always keeps that in prospective.

We need that point of view. And those voices are very few in the magazines which is why internet bloggers have become so important in filling that void.


----------



## ShaneA

I agree with the group too. Paul seems like a respectical guy, growing the craft, by helping others. Nothing wrong with that. Like his stuff.


----------



## OnlyJustME

We've survived Sandy and all i got was this t-shirt. Wait i didn't get a t-shirt. Oh well. Several hours without power and that was all down here. Finally lucked out on one of these storms(and by lucked out i mean thank You God). Last time it was days without power.

Money doesn't make good woodwork, it just lays there on the bench. 
Good wood worker makes good wood work.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good to hear Matt.

I hope Stef can report that his car and arbor were the extent of his damage.

Take care you folks in the path.


----------



## chrisstef

I can and will confirm that Tony. The car, the arbor, and a boxwood were the only items beaten by Sandy.

Matt - glad to hear that you did all right. Laste year during Irene and Alfred we were down for 7 and 8 days respectively.




























The car did manage to dodge the trunk but a branch really did a number on the hood and windshield. Its AFU for sure. Thoughts and prayers to everyone along the coastline from Mass to South Carolina.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you and yours are safe Stef. Sorry bout the broken stuffs :-/


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the thoughts Tony. Its only money to replace that stuff. It comes and it goes. Ticks me off that the climbing roses that ive been handling with kid gloves for 3 years are wasted though. I had em almost all the way around the arbor. Oh well. Ill gets new ones. Last year we went 7 days and then 8 days without power so having the lights on is a small price to pay.

Ive got a mallet in the works, i think, if i can get my 78 to work with me. Its going back to the worksharp for a good sharpening on the new Klinspor paper. Ill tame that pig yet.

Busted out the new Hock irons in my #4 and #5 for a few swipes. I like it.


----------



## DaddyZ

Thoughts to all in Sandy's Path…


----------



## mochoa

Matt, glad to hear you guys are alright.

Chris, sorry to hear about the car but glad the house and you guys are OK!

I'm actually flying to Virginia on Thursday night, guys weekend we had planned for a while, we were going to see about deep sea fishing but that might be out now. Gonna' go out there anyway with two of my cousins, one just got back from 9mo in Afghanistan so were going to celebrate his return.


----------



## SamuelP

Completely agree with Dan on Mr Sellers.

Anyone need a #4? I have a Sargent a bailey s-casting and a keen kutter. Send me a PM for more info.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Glad to hear the house and family are OK Chris. Like you said the rest can be replaced. It's only money. Now mill those logs up and make something out of them Chris. That way the car wasn't damaged for nothing. lol
A big ole apple tree went down at my uncle's place only damaging a fence so i hope to have some apple wood to do fun things with soon.

What part of VA you going to be in Mauricio? Great way to celebrate his return. nothing like a relaxing day of fishing. using the m16 would be cheating just so you know. lol


----------



## mochoa

LOL, he lives in VA Beach. He is in the Navy. Maybe I can convince them to go to Colonial Williamsburg if we don't go fishing? Not very exciting for a guys weekend though.


----------



## Dcase

Here is a good comparison that relates to the recent talk on here.

Let's look at Rob Cosman and Paul Sellers,

Both have been doing woodworking for most all their life and are well respected in the WW industry.

Both of these guys have mastered hand tools and can use them with quick speed and accuracy.

Both have mastered free hand sharpening again with quick speed and accuracy.

They have a lot in common yet they both have completely different methods. They both have mastered their craft in their own way and who can say one is better then the other?

I watch a video of Cosman showing how he sharpens his irons free hand and its nothing like what Sellers does. They have different theories and use different stones yet they both end up with the same result, a razor sharp edge. They also tune their planes in different ways but they both seem to produce the same result, a fine working plane.

It's hard to argue either one of their methods because they both have videos online and dvds that clearly show they know what they are doing and do fine work.

The only thing to keep in mind is Cosman is a salesman. He gets paid to promote the sales of a product. I am not putting him down for that and I am not doubting the quality of anything he puts his name on but it is his job to get people to purchase what ever product he is promoting. Its not like he is going to go around and tell everyone that you don't need the new premium irons because with a little work you can get the old irons to work just fine. Think about it, don't most sales people try and sell you more then what you need? When you go to buy a new car the salesman is not going to bring you right over to the base model car, he is going to try and sell you on all the fancy features of the loaded models. The loaded car is nice and some of the features are probably really useful but in the end both the base and loaded model will get you from point A to point B.

Part of Cosman's (And other sales guys in woodworking) income relies on the sales of these products where someone like Paul Sellers has nothing to loose by showing the methods and products that he uses…


----------



## ShaneA

Well said Dan, I dont hold it against Cosman for making a living at it. His DVD you sent me (thanks again) was revolutionary to me on how to tune/restore a plane. I was able to get the whispy shavings after that, while before I watched it, I couldn't. So I have respect for him, but I also see him for a promoter of goods too. Being somewhat new to hand tools, it is easy to hear the hype, and think that the newest, best stuff can give you an easier path to success. Maybe it will, maybe it wont. I know I bought his marking knife after watching him pitch that, and I will say it was kind of spendy in my opinion…and I am/was not impressed. Should have gone with the Blue Spruce one Ryan got. I am/was frustrated with it, and ended up getting a $20 Pfiel (sp?) one from Wood Craft, that I like way better. One of the many beauties of woodworking is there is so many ways to accomplish the goals, and so many paths of enjoyment on the trip. It is awesome, I am glad I found it, and am happy to be on the journey.


----------



## OnlyJustME

+1 to what Dan and Shane said


----------



## lysdexic

+1 to what OnlyJustMe said


----------



## lysdexic

I am curious Shane / Dan. What is this magical DVD of which you speak?


----------



## JGM0658

Here is the thing, I have yet to see Cosman give advice for free. Now go to Paul Sellers blog and look at his technique for cutting tenon cheeks with a chisel, it is a kick ass technique that has made my life easier a couple of times. Not only is the technique useful, but it teaches you a little bit about how wood behaves with grain.

Bottom line, a little bit of graciousness with advice goes a long way. I would buy Mr. Sellers' videos before I buy those from Cosman, as much of the information he gives can be found in books, Youtube and magazines. Can I cut a dovetail in 1 minute? No, can I make them as good as his? You bet!

Here is the link for the video.


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of things that make you go "Hmmmmm."

If you use the ruler trick, it basically gives you a small back bevel. Yes? So, when you are honing the primary bevel and the "wire" edge now resides on the back bevel. how do you remove it? Since the back is no longer flat when you attempt to remove the edge on a flat stone the wire, theoretically, it wont come off because it is in a different plane. Then must you strop it or free hand it off?


----------



## ShaneA

I think the title of the DVD was The Great Handplane Revival, or something to that effect. I have heard and read lots of people talk about it (restoring and tuning planes), but the visual really set in for me. Of course he was selling the IBC irons, but a lot of good info in there. Fella's got to make a living, can't hate him for that. But, Paul Sellers seems like an upfront kind of guy. I respect them both for what they are and aren't.


----------



## Mosquito

my understanding was that you remove the bur when using the ruler trick after honing the front. I follow up by sort of stropping (just to work the bur off, no compound on the strop)


----------



## Dcase

Scott, the DVD I sent Shane was Cosmans "Great Hand Plane Revival". In the video Rob takes an old Stanley #4 and from start to finish shows how to take it apart, explains all the parts and how they work, shows how to tune the plane and he also shows how to fit his new iron to the plane. On top of that he goes over his sharpening method… I bought one of the Cosman IBC iron/breaker sets and the DVD was included. Its a great video for someone who may still be new to planes as he pretty much covers everything in great detail. If you are already experienced with tuning the planes and sharpening then you probably wouldn't pick up anything new from the video but I would highly recommend it to someone who has not tuned a plane or is not sure how to start.


----------



## Dcase

Scott, I use the ruler trick every time after honing so you are always putting a new back bevel on. Every time you hone the edge you are pretty much honing off the previous back bevel so when you are done with the primary you just remove the burr like you usually would but with a ruler trick.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I remember my dad doing tenons that way a long time ago in a galaxy far far away and the way i used to do them before the dado bladed table saw. I had forgotten about that technique before seeing him do it that way again.

Simply put why spend money on unnecessary things when it can easily be spent on other items that are. I would totally like to pick up more planes that i don't have instead of buying new irons for planes i already have that work just fine. But even ahead of more planes is some parts to get my PM90 lathe operational. It's a juggling act for those of us that don't have disposable income and children's futures to plan for. So i totally respect Mr. Paul Sellers outlook and his way of woodworking and if he shows me some easy simple ways of working wood or tuning tools without spending more money that i don't have, then i applaud him. 
Not saying i don't listen to what Mr. Cosman has to say either i just look at it from a different perspective of how can i do that without spending money on it. He has a wealth of info to offer too and more than i will probably ever have but it's a different skill set. 
For me, I try to take the best of both worlds and combine them into what i do, spend what money i can on what is actually necessary and find a way of doing it without spending if i can.


----------



## bhog

+1 to the +1 that ScottyB said.

Did anybody learn anything today?


----------



## lysdexic

Yes I did. I learned that the ruler trick is used at every honing and not just at the original set up. I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## bhog

Scott I am not sure what I learned today.How long has it been since I confessed my love to you?Pretty sure its been awhile….


----------



## Brit

Personally, I have an enormous amount of respect for both Sellers and Cosman. When I first got interested in woodworking, I received the following Rob Cosman DVDs one Christmas:


Hand-Cut Dovetails - Technique Series #1
Hand Planing & Sharpening - Technique Series #2
Advanced Hand-Cut Dovetails - Technique Series #3
Rough to Ready - Technique Series #4
Drawer Making - the Professional Approach - Technique Series #5
Hand-Cut Mortise and Tenon - Technique Series #6
Mastering the Dovetail Saw - Technique Series #7
The Allen Peters Approach

Over the years, I have watched each of these videos more times than I care to remember. Rob's methods are sound and it is obvious when you watch any of the above, that Rob has put a lot of thought into his methods. They provide great instruction for new woodworkers and many of my own methods of working wood have their roots in what I learned from Rob.

Much later, I learned of Paul Sellers and have since followed his blog with interest. I attended a one day saw sharpening class that he gave free of charge. Standing around Paul's bench watching him work, it was immediately apparent to me that he was a man who was extremely comfortable with any tool he picked up. He knew each of his tools intimately and how each one was going to perform in his hands when it met wood.

One of the things that I greatly respect about Paul is his sincerity. He has a lifetime of working wood behind him. He has done all kinds of woodworking to pay the bills and put food on the table for his family. As hobbyists, we aren't really concerned about how long we take to make something, and therefore we have a tendency and the luxury of trying to do our best work all of the time. Paul's approach to woodworking is that of a realist and he teaches what he calls 'real woodworking'. He strives to convey to his students that sometimes you just don't have the luxury of being able to do the best work you're capable of and that sometimes you simply don't need to do your best work. For example, there are times when only perfect dovetails will do and there are times when bashing out quick functional dovetails is sufficient. He has picked up a lot of tips and techniques over the years and is passionate about wanting to pass them on to the next generation before he pops his clogs. He runs a school in the UK, has recently opened a school in the US and is now looking to open a school in Nigeria.

Two men, two very different approaches. IMO you can't go wrong studying under either of them.

Now you're probably wondering why I wrote all that. To be honest, I haven't got a friggin' clue. Maybe it was Brandon confessing his love for Scott, or maybe it was just that I wanted to publicly say thanks to Paul and Rob for passing on to me their passion for working wood.

Peace out. Carry on.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I learned that I was right in considering Andy a learned man, and I respect him a great deal. I learned, too, that I like Cosman less every time I think of his response to my direct question re: is thicker better: "Try them," he said. That ain't science, and if I don't have a chatter problem, I don't need thicker.

I really admire Paul Sellers.

I think I'm weary of the lack of punctuation and carriage returns within forum posts. It's a simple matter of respecting your audience. And I'm somewhat interested, in a voyeuristic sense, in seeing the mancrush grow between Bhog and Lysdexic.

That is all, carry on.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Definitely a Big Thanks to both of them for providing us with their knowledge and passion for the craft.


----------



## donwilwol

I have respect for anyone who makes a living working with wood (actually any trade) and dedicating their lives to teaching others. I don't need to agree with everything they say, just know their basic philosophy is good.


----------



## Brit




----------



## Brit

Just want Scott and Brandon to know that I'm comfortable with it. Don't rush it guys, let it develop naturally.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto to Don's #22391 above: respect. Wish I could make a living out of teaching anything, actually…


----------



## bhog

Smitt I learned what a carriage return is.I just googled it.LOL. Kinda ashamed of that.I will forget it probably in the next couple days.I have the punctuation of an 8 yr old.

I was sitting with my daughter earlier and asked her what she learned today and it got me thinking about all the stuff I have forgotten in my 32 yrs.No joke.And that led to what the heck did I learn today…Not much really.Nothing notible.

Don some day they wont want to learn it anymore.


----------



## bhog

^ LOL Andy.

It took me 25 mins to type that…Smitt your fault making me want to be all punctual and what not…


----------



## JGM0658

I like Cosman less every time I think of his response to my direct question re: is thicker better: "Try them," he said. That ain't science, and if I don't have a chatter problem, I don't need thicker.

I would really, really like to see this "science" that is being quoted. Is it simple freshman physics and vector analysis? If so, I guess it can be called science, but it is not something earth shattering.

On a purely anecdotal basis, I will say that while thick irons and chip breakers are nice and they make your plane look cool they are not the reason why planes chatter less. Bevel up planes have very thick irons, and while they are less prone to chatter, they do chatter if set up wrong. The new LN planes, they come with thick irons and chip breakers, they chatter if set up wrong.

Chatter has a very simple physics explanation which I posted a while back, I won't post it again, but trust me when I tell you thick irons have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, I was showing my age re: carriage return. Oh, well. It's more natural to me that saying 'the Return key.'


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Even less reason to have thicker… irons… Thanks, jgm.


----------



## donwilwol

So…no to thicker irons, yes to carriage returns. Sounds like chatter to me.


----------



## OnlyJustME

lol Don


----------



## Mosquito

carriage returns… takes me back to my Linux days… CRLF.

I learned about MVC framework with ASP.NET 4… How that relates to planes, I haven't figured out yet, but I'm sure I'll get the two related at some point… 
-

On a somewhat related note, what are some other quality replacements for stock irons? Apart from used/eBay, are there high quality replacement blades in A-2 or O1 steel that *aren't* thicker? I honestly can't say I've really looked…


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Don.


----------



## donwilwol

Yea, back to VBScript before powershell.
Vbcrlf and add a (".")


----------



## donwilwol

You can still buy OEM replacement irons.

Edit: Stanley or Buck Brothers from home depot are actually not bad.


----------



## JGM0658

Mos, LV will sell you blades that are only a tad bit thicker. 0.1" instead of 0.08"


----------



## Brit

Agree 100% JGM.

Smitty - Years ago I worked as a Technical Author. I wrote workshop mauals for diesel fuel injection equipment and heavy duty starter motors and alternators etc. When I first started, we wrote all of our text out longhand. It was then sent to the typesetters and it would come back to us on a long roll of paper. We painstakingly cut out each paragraph of text and laid them out on an A4 piece of card which had non-printing blue borders so we could line everything up nicely. We dismantled all the gear and used glass tubes and plasticine to create exploded views of the products. Then we would photograph it with a plate camera. The photographs were traced by a Technical Illustrator to create line drawings which were then reduced and inserted into our text at the appropriate points.

One day a box arrived in the office and inside was a computer thingy with something called a keyboard and a mouse. We all had to learn how to use it and the desktop publishing software that came with it. I was the slowest typist ever, but I knew it was going to drastically change the way I worked. So I decided to teach myself to touch-type. I bought a book and a cassette tape along with a heavy cast iron Imperial typewriter from an secondhand shop. That thing was hard work and I discovered muscles in my fingers that I didn't know I had as I strove to press the right key with the right finger. The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog. Then I'd push the lever that returned the carriage to the starting point and a bell would ring.










That was around 28 years ago and nowadays I don't even look at the keyboard. I use all my fingers and thumbs to type without having to think about it. Millions of words have flowed from my brain to the screen since then and I'm so glad I forced myself to learn how.

Texting is another matter though. Those freakin' stupid little keyboards on smart phones have made us all lazy. Our fat fingers can't possibly hit the right keys. We know we've made mistakes, but we can't be assed to correct them. Instead we hit Send and tell ourselves that everybody does it.

God I feel old now. What's up with that?


----------



## donwilwol

One day a box arrived in the office and inside was a computer thingy

LMFAO


----------



## chrisstef

If it makes ya feel better Andy, i had to take typing in high school on a typewriter and im 32  I still gotta peek though.

I havent had the time to read through the cosman vs sellers beef but i just used the hock irons in my smoother and jack and i like it …. oringinal chipbreakers. Nice smooth shavings. Im still beefing with my 78 a bit though. Once i laid off the GI Joe, Kung Fu grip i was in better shape but not perfect. Ill get the hang of it eventually.


----------



## Mosquito

It's weird, although I don't look at the keyboard when I type, I find that while using SketchUp, I struggle to use keyboard short cuts unless I have the lights on… Odd.
-

Stef, I used my #75 last week for the first time pretty much since getting it… I set it to not take a shaving, but be as close to it as I could get. I used it to clean off some high spots (drips) on the underside of the sewing table top, where the polyurethane had collected and dripped off. It actually worked quite well for this… I think I'll use it for cleaning up glue squeeze out too, since I don't think it'll be too much different in practice from cleaning up the finish drips.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My grandpa used this typewriter in his business up until the time he got an electric one. It came to my parent's house, and it's what I learned to type on. And now it's in my shop, trying to avoid dust…










Here's the 'Margin Release' button, for the times you just need to move past the hard margin stops…


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty, why doesn't it suprise me you have an old school typewriter? Nice! I will try to keep my punctuation and shady spelling under control, nervous now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, that's amazing. Really.

Shane, it's one of about a half-dozen tools I have of my grandpa's. Not as cool, maybe, as a four-fold rule or panel saw, but treasured nonetheless.


----------



## lysdexic

Just so you know, there are no muscles in your fingers. All the muscles that control your fingers are within your palm or forearm. There Brandon, that is something that you can say you learned today. Unless, of course, you already knew that.


----------



## Mosquito

Not even that part of the palm below the thumb Scott? That I did not know… 
-

On the order of things the grandfather used… the first computer my grandfather ever had at work was an IBM PC-AT









I've built, and shared, a few custom computer cases on here, but this one didn't make it on here because it's not wood… but it's the first one I did. Retrofitted to house new hardware. I should note that it is NOT the same one that my grandpa had used (I still have that one, in working condition). I bought this case on eBay with non-functioning hardware (non-original) and managed to find a broken CRT monitor for it as well. I couldn't bring myself to scrapping working original hardware…

tore it down









rebuilt it with aluminum and steel









replaced the CRT monitor with an LCD panel









lick of paint









And this is what I ended up with:

















And it just recently ended up getting a 1/4 page article in PC Update magazine, which is published in France and Belgium. Wasn't expecting that… but still kind of cool.

-

Ok, patting of own back over now


----------



## lysdexic

Mos, that part is called the thenar eminence and it is chock full of muscles. But like you said, it is part of the palm.

Great job on the IBM. I assume you put in all new components.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, very cool!


----------



## Mosquito

are within your *palm* or forearm.

oops… for some reason I was thinking "no muscles in hand"... then I guess I did know that lol


----------



## lysdexic

Mos, no floppy?


----------



## Mosquito

Not in that one… My server still has one though, you know… just in case 
-

Thanks Smitty. It sort of segued into the "Retro HTPC" that I built, which was my first woodworking project since the little 4-5 piece scrap+nails hot wheels garages I built with my grandpa when I was younger…


----------



## waho6o9

That's something else Mos, nice skill set you have there.


----------



## lysdexic

Mos, one day we wil need to sit own, drink a beer, or six, and talk HTPCs. I really need to resurrect mine. I am sure Al would like to join in as he has built one himself.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Waho, compared to some of the guys on a forum that I hang out on for my computer cases, it's not that great, but I'm happy with it 
-

Scott, I always enjoy talking computers, and HTPCs are somewhat of an addiction, erm… obsession, no… passion… of mine… I've built 5 so far, and working on a 6th. One was a gift to my parents, and another has ended up as a streaming box for my girlfriend. In order, not including the one for the parents. Left to right, top to bottom.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Awesome boxes Mos. and the old school IBM is a totally cool way of hiding a state of the art comp to fend off would be thieves. lol Gonna have to go rebuild a VIC20 or commodore 64.


----------



## JGM0658

Hey Mos, you need to see the cases this guy made for computers, there are beautiful.


----------



## OnlyJustME

^that case is awesome!!!


----------



## thedude50

Jgm, I know you cant help yourself but attack me your like a jealous little child. No body cares that you hate me and no body cares that I hate you. But one thing I know for sure you cant cut dovetails in the same league as Rob. You will never be the master he is because you think you know everything when in fact your work looks like it was done in jr high shop class.

On thicker irons being better simply they are better. And I never said Sellers was a bad woodworker, so I don't know where the quality of his work came from in this discussion. I also didn't call his tools cheep so that is being misrepresented. What I did say was that his do everything with less approach is lost on me. You guys are free to worship whoever you want. There are several things sellers tries to sell as his way is the best. That is not what bothers me, it is that he says other peoples ways are not good and we all know that is crap. If you put 10 of the best woodworkers in a room and ask them to make something they will all do a good job. Some will be faster and some will be slower and some of the best work will be done by the fastest guys and some of the worst work will be done by some of the fast guys and the reverse will be true too. However most will say their way is right but very few will say the other guys ways are wrong or bad. It is called mutual respect I don't expect Jorge to understand this but the rest of you will. There that is me not giving Jorge any respect because I am being like sellers I don't think Jorge knows what he is doing and I think he is so over confident in telling everyone he knows how to do everything. Yet he cant show one respectable project even though he claims to woodwork for a living. Maybe they don't have cameras in third world country's. Oh no that's right he showed us a miter cut door the other day. So that's not it. This is my point about sellers and I was only using my hatred of Jorge to point out that for me to say someone else's methods suck and mine are better or that mine are the best way. is probably wrong or arrogant or both. There are as many good ways to do a task as there are good woodworkers. And there are as many bad ways to do something as there are bad woodworkers.

Smitty My Lack of punctuation is not to disrespect you . I am sorry if it offends you.When I use dragon it is as simple as not saying period or comma. When I am using the keyboard I am much more prone to typos and bad spelling or grammatical errors. When I write for the site everything goes through two separate editors. I don't have that luxury in a chat room.

Al my sellers comments were meant for you not fore everyone else to thrash me for my opinion. I stand behind my opinion. I never said he was a bad woodworker I simply said he is full of ******************** on several topics and I feel he has a chip on his shoulder. If his opinion is so great as others say then he should sell his ideas and videos so he can make a descent living off this vast knowledge. As for me I will continue to be in Robs camp. I know I am learning many new things from the people I study under this is why I study the craft. Because if you stop learning you become a pampas ass like Jorge.


----------



## Brit

Lance - You could type your response in MS Word first and use the spelling and grammar checking capability of Word to correct your text, then cut and paste it into the thread on LJs. It really doesn't take any longer to do and it is the method I use when posting entries to my blog. Just a thought.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Dude here is a direct quote of what you said "Sellers reminds me of a child of the depression to him it is all about *cheaper* or doing it with less. That is a chip on his shoulder and it does not sell me on his methodology."

How does this not imply that he is using cheap tools?

Also i have never heard or seen him say that other peoples ways are not good. Can you show example? seriously curious to see example

"There are as many good ways to do a task as there are good woodworkers. And there are as many bad ways to do something as there are bad woodworkers." Absolutely agree with this.

If the comment were not meant for everyone to else to also give there opinion on it, then it is best to pm the comment and not post it publicly. Also it often times seems you have a chip on your shoulder about all the high dollar machines and tools you have. If this is not the case then maybe you are mistaken about Sellers. From watching his videos and reading his posts i have not felt that he comes across as having a chip on his shoulder. Does Roy Underhill have a chip on his shoulder about not using modern machinery to do wood working? I don't think so. It's just a life style they have chosen to live by. That's just my opinion. Others may feel/think different.

He basically does sell his ideas and videos and has schools to teach his methods and makes plenty of a living off of his vast knowledge.


----------



## SamuelP

Brit. - - - - - thumbs up- - - - -

I like Sellers. No fuss, easy to follow. Simple.


----------



## bhog

Scott-thanks , I didnt know all of that.

Mos that curly maple and blood wood? box is very nice.

I am pretty much a dumbass when it comes to computers,can barely post pics.I have thought about taking some class or something but dont have time for that so you guys will have to bare with me as I continue to learn.But know if you post some pics of yourself doing my trade I will try to explain how much you suck ass in as nice a tone as yall have….lol

And I would really like to insert a popcorn eating smiley for when JGM comes through and mentally rapes the dude(no offense).I have to be far- far away today and the anticipation is going to be the overwhelming.


----------



## OnlyJustME

What type of carpentry do you do so i can get some pics of the correct field?


----------



## Brit

Damn! Brandon buddied me not so long ago. Now he's going to see my projects and pick holes in them.

BRING IT BRO, BRING IT!!! )


----------



## thedude50

Brit, I have used word for a long time. I have yet to see it tell me to add a coma or a period. If it has this capability please tell me how to turn it on, as my copy does not seem to do this.

OJM I believe I would have said he uses cheap tools if that was what I was saying , but if you want me to agree on this as an inference I made then I can make a case for that as well. I do have a case to point to him choosing to use cheaper tools. Then telling you it works just as well or better and then making the outcome look better than it could using better proper tools. My case in point for this would be when Paul uses bench chisels to chop mortises. This video shows him doing it faster and he says better than it can be done with a proper expensive mortise chisel. In the video he clearly skews the results to make it look like he has a valid point. While it is clear in the video he is not using the same force to drive the chisel with the same effort. This was the first thing that I saw that made me think his methods and his message was bogus.

Andy, I checked this in word and still dont see how to get help with punctuation.


----------



## bhog

Pretty much all.I dont like to finish drywall.That and roofing make my life hurt. Im in the custom area not the cookie cutter area.I havent built a home this year been doing remodels /additions.I really enjoy finish carpentry,If I had a choice I would do only trim and kitchens.Have no idea what the rest of the year will bring.I have a roof,a building,and a kitchen on the board.Pretty big difference in the 3.


----------



## thedude50

BHOG, He can put me down all he likes it won't make his woodworking any nicer. And when he can't just take it back after he attacked me without provocation he shows no matter how educated he is he is still a 6th grader inside.


----------



## bhog

Andy, no sir.I was just messing around.I am not qualified to critique your work.Nor anybody else here.I buddied you to learn.

Im going to be late…..lol


----------



## terryR

Hey, Andy, when can I expect YOUR series of DVD's to be published?  Been waiting a long time…

I was always taught to learn from as many masters as possible…just taking the 'good habits' from each master. (At my current rate of learning, I should be able to master planes in another 700 years!)

You guys quit bickering…and get back to teaching ME…

...and more photos of unaffordable planes, please!


----------



## Dal300

Mos, isn't that top photo a PC XT? I see the F keys on the side, not across the top.


----------



## thedude50

Only Just Me Said "Also it often times seems you have a chip on your shoulder about all the high dollar machines and tools you have."

Are you calling me a tool snob? The fact is I have a strong background in mechanics I hold an ANP license in Jet s and reciprocal engines and an ASE certificate in Car mechanics as well. I understand how machines work and I get it pretty well. I also have a long history in hand tool use. I don't have a problem buying the best tool I can afford. A crappie tool can break a project while a good tool won't make a bad woodworker more skilled it will not impede the good woodworker from doing a good job. And it may prove to be easier to use. Take a well-tuned vintage hand saw. It will cut a straight line with very little effort. While a cheap poorly made saw will not make a clean or straight cut. I don't think choosing to buy the best tool I can afford is snobbish or a chip on my shoulder. I believe in this phrase my grandfather taught me "Never be afraid to buy the best tool and buy it only once for if you buy a cheap tool you will certainly buy it twice " I live by those wise words


----------



## thedude50

Any of you guys interested in a 94 or a 92.


----------



## Brit

*Lance* - If you are using MS Word 2007, follow the instructions below. If you're using MS Word 2003, you will find similar settings in the Tools>Options menu.
































































No excuses now my friend )


----------



## OnlyJustME

Pretty much the same here Bhog. I'll see if i can get a pic of me installing some base board upside down. Wait a minute. Isn't that called crown molding? lol
I hate roofing the most. that being said i need to replace my roof in the very near future. Dang it. 
Concrete is a close second. they both kill my back faster than i can.
Finish carpentry for the win.

Lance- i'll have to watch that video again.


----------



## thedude50

Andy, I am using 2010 I don't see the buttons your showing.


----------



## waho6o9

http://holteyplanes.com/infill-planes-A1.html

Yo TerryR, good idea. How about this jointer plane. OMG.


----------



## thedude50

Okay Andy, I found the settings they are just more hidden in this version of office. I will try to use office for my posts but I still don't see a punctuation corrector.


----------



## OnlyJustME

That's one heck of a jointer. What's the staircase on the front for?


----------



## jap

OnlyJustME - I've been wondering about the staircase too.


----------



## OnlyJustME

maybe it's bigger than we think and it needs a staircase?


----------



## chrisstef

Certainly not because the casting doesnt add enough heft to it, whats that 3/8"?


----------



## mochoa

Mos, nice work! Who knew we had a published author in our midst! Those are some really cool computer cases! Awesome work!

Lance, if you hit Enter every once in a while in between ideas it would make your posts a lot easier to read. My ADD kicks in when I see those super long paragraphs and they are hard for me to read.


----------



## Mosquito

Actually, JGM, that guy had posted a few cases on the other forum that I was talking about too. They are definitely excellent. Another guy that I really like watching the build logs for is Jeffrey Stephenson, and I'd be lying if I said I didn't get some inspiration from him: http://slipperyskip.com/page23.html
-

Brandon, the one with the curly maple is actually mahogany veneer, and I used Varathane Cabernet 257 stain
-

Dallas, the keyboard may be XT, but the case is definitely an AT. The XT had the floppy disks side by side, and was not as large/tall. I didn't really pay attention to the keyboard in the picture, I just grabbed the first decent picture of an AT with monitor that was small enough to fit the forum lol
-

I don't really like the stair step on the front of the Holtey planes… 
On a somewhat related note, someone said in response to woodworking that "at least I picked a cheap hobby with hand tools" and I laughed at that… they didn't believe me that you could easily drop $50k-$60k on hand planes alone, and not even have a "complete" set…


----------



## Mosquito

Lance, the same things Andy posted can be found under *File > Options* in word 2010


----------



## Brit

Lance - It won't write the text for you, but you can configure the grammar checker to check sentence structure, writing style etc. It is up to you how much of it you turn on. The help in MS Word 2010 will explain it all to you. Enjoy!


----------



## Mosquito

Hey, Andy, when can I expect YOUR series of DVD's to be published?  Been waiting a long time…

That… I need to go through your sharpening goodness again Andy…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There was talk of replacement irons for vintage planes. My #162's iron was completely used up - actually more than used up because the elongated hole was filed even longer to squeeze the last 1/8" out - and I went with a Lie Nielsen replacement in A2. I 'get' the part of A2 steel being harder (edge retention is great, sharpening takes longer, etc). Has anyone tried their bench plane replacements and have a review?


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, I thought that the IBC/Pinnacle blades were the LN blades… I believe I heard Cosman say that in one of his "IBC with breaker" sales videos, that they make the LN blades.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

They make irons for LN planes, but do you have a reference that says LN doesn't make the ones they sell? I've heard it before, I think, missed the 'truthiness' part of the equation.


----------



## Mosquito

Can't say I've heard of LN not making the blades they sell, but this was the video I was referencing. He butchered the audio after having his falling out with LN, but you should be able to understand it


----------



## Dcase

Mos, IBC used to make all the irons for Veritas up until a year or two ago I believe. Veritas now has them made somewhere else. As far as I know the stock irons or replacement irons that LN sells are not IBC irons.

Believe it or not there is a typewriter here at the office that is still used on a somewhat regular basis. The one we have here is an IBM Selectric but there are even older ones down in the basement that were used back when my Grandpa started the business. I hate using the Selectric because the keys are a little smaller and spaced closer together then they are on a standard keyboard. When I type on it I have to position my fingers closer which drastically slows down my typing speed.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Who knew we had a published author in our midst!" - Didn't Al use to write for Hustler?


----------



## Mosquito

Al was *in* Hustler…


----------



## Brit

*Al was in Hustler*

That's Hoss.


----------



## Brit

Terry / Brandon - DVDs indeed! You guys have got two hopes - Bob Hope and no hope )

I just bumble around and sometimes stumble on an answer or two. At most I'm a seeker of truth, but I'm certainly not qualified to produce any formal instruction about anything woodwork related. I mean, have you seen my bench?

Thanks for bigging me up though.


----------



## chrisstef

Mmmm Hoss.


----------



## Mosquito

I see nothing wrong with your bench Andy ;-)
-

for some reason, this really, really tempts me
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-STANLEY-No-45-Combination-PLOW-Plane-CLEAN-W-Box-/271094035816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1e76b568


----------



## mochoa

Andy, you are the authority on sharpening and sawing at a workmate. No one has anything on you in that department.


----------



## Brit

Thanks Mauricio….I think.


----------



## SamuelP

Pull the trigger Mos. Great deal.

Andy - Put me on the wait list.


----------



## Mosquito

I know it's a good deal, but I've got a complete #45 with blades, in boxes… I've convinced myself to hold out on another #45 and just save that for a #46 with blades, or just a set of blades for the #46…


----------



## Dcase

I was just flipping through the current issue of American Woodworker magazine and there happens to be a several page story on Paul Sellers new woodworking school. I think they said the school was in NY but I am not positive.. Anyway, it was a very good article and gave some detail on his teaching methods and where he learned them. In the article he said that he will sharpen all of the students saws and show them how he does it.


----------



## JGM0658

You will never be the master he is because you think you know everything when in fact your work looks like it was done in jr high shop class.

LOL…well, lets stick to the facts, and in order not to pollute this thread this will be the last on this subject.

You said as a professional I should have a project a week. I have been remodeling a house for 4 months, you have been building a workbench for 3 and cold not even make ONE dovetail right….LOL.

You first stated that I could not afford tool, turns out not only do I have more money than you, but that I actually pay for my tools from work, not faking an injury and getting a disability check… ;-)

Given the quality of your posts and your reviews, you would not know good work if it came and bit you in the ass.

Bottom line, you are a legend in your own mind, you think yourself as an expert in everything, yet you know little about, well, everything. YOu stated Mr. Sellers was full of ********************, he might be, but he is a 1000 times the woodworker that you are, you are a nobody pretending to be somebody.


----------



## JGM0658

Pretty cool mos, the cases are definitely nice.


----------



## bandit571

Some random non-arguementive shots









all shined up..









and molesting some defenseless Pine.

A shelton Block Plane is now all shined up, as well..









and molesting that same piece of Pine









Had to take Typing class in the 7th grade, flunked it ROYALLY.

Haven't watched either of the two GURUS those two are arguing about. Have enough fun watching MY stuff..


----------



## OnlyJustME

I'm sure we can argue about those pictures. lol 
The angle of approach is all wrong it should be at 25 degrees and rotated 30 degrees. And the white paper really looks awful. it should be on wood. LOL

all comments are meant to be in jocularity and in no way do i proclaim that anything said has any meaning and is just a bunch of gibberish really


----------



## mochoa

I want to make a Krenov plane with a high angle like 55 degrees maybe. Small, like the size of a #3, I'm thinking maybe I'll find an old laminated iron from a wood bodied plane to do it.

Has anybody made one like that, I'm thinking Don may have.


----------



## Mosquito

I have also been thinking about making a high angle smoother as well Mauricio… I've been eye balling a few of the old wedge plane irons/chip breakers on eBay for a little while. Too many other things going on at the moment to actually think about doing it though


----------



## donwilwol

scroll through my projects. I have some krenov style, but the hi angle is a one off.


----------



## mochoa

Don are you referring to the one with the iron frog? do you use that one much? How about those scraper planes? Or do you tend to use your stanley or veritas scraper planes more?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thank You guys for all of your thoughts on my father in law.

He did not have life insurance so we will have to be paying his bill for the next several months.

For all of us Older guys and gals, Please get at least $10k life insurance so your loved ones do not have to take care of you after you pass away.

Arlin


----------



## mochoa

Arlin, Sorry to hear that, I dont know why I think Homeowners insurance might cover that kind of thing. Worth looking into.

Dan would know.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, I do use the iron frog plane with the high angle when I hit some hard grain. I typically use the Stanley scrapers, but the home made does work well. I am surprised and pleased at how well it works. Why do I need a half a dozen scrapers? Doesn't everybody?

I had to scrap the crap off the top of my bench the other day. I took all the scrapers down to see if i could decide which I liked best. I scraped with each one. I still don't know which I'd prefer. The 112, 12 and veritas all work equally well. I like the 12 a lot better than I thought I ever would. I think its equal to the 112 and I really can't tell a whole lot of functional difference between the Stanley and the veritas. I know keeping all 3 is insane, but then, we all know I'm a bubble off center when it comes to hand planes.


----------



## chrisstef

What Don no #80 on the scraping duties?


----------



## JGM0658

I know keeping all 3 is insane,

Then I must be nuts too, I have 3 scrapers, keep and use them all. The medium LN scraper is great, specially when doing work on edges.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't like the #80 or the #81. I have one of each, they would be the first to go. I like my shop made a whole lot better.


----------



## donwilwol

Arlin, best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Sylvain

I would not have thougth that my innocent question in #21901 would have provoked such a heated debate about Paul Sellers.
The Dude, you said:
"If his opinion is so great as others say then he should sell his ideas and videos so he can make a descent living off this vast knowledge."

- he is selling videos and courses;
- he is English (and half Belgian by his mother) and on this side of the pond (at least), value of people is not measured by the amount of money they make.


----------



## JGM0658

value of people is not measured by the amount of money they make.

Or they swindle on disability checks. This is why I respect Mr. Sellers, while I do not agree on everything he says, he is clearly a talented, non assuming person, who is glad to share his knowledge. To me this makes him a very valuable person.

The same could be said about Charles Neil, his delivery grates on my nerves, but you have to give the devil it's due. He is knowledgeable, talented and glad to give advice whenever he can.


----------



## donwilwol

Sylvain, I've had similar discussions with some of my managers before I got into decent consulting firms. Note I'm in technology, not woodworking, but I think the theory applies the same. I'd do a design for a system, and my manger would tell me I put to much information out for free. I'd say, no, they are paying for the design so its not for free, and if I prove I know what I'm doing they'll hire us to do the job.

He'd say "with that much information they can do it themselves".

I'd say that information is public knowledge, so all I did was put the relevant information and tie it together, so they can do it themselves anyhow.

You can see where this is going. I believe, as I think Paul Sellers does, if you give away information, you prove yourself and will sell yourself.

Others believe you need to sell yourself will a bunch of bull, hope the customer buys it and then buys you, you then give it to them straight (maybe).

As a hobby I sell restored planes, make knobs and totes for sale, but still have all the information in blogs that people can read and do it themselves. Am I hurting my business (If that's what you'd call it)? Not in my eyes.


----------



## bhog

49 replies to read through.You guys are hillarious.

Who do you think would win an argument between the two? Im thinking it would boil down to whoever is cooler with Chuck Noris.

It really suprised me that Al didnt chime in when moleste was written.He must've closed the top on the doomsday vault and severed his internet connection.WTF?


----------



## JGM0658

It is not a matter of wining, I just post what I think. Remember, when you argue with an idiot, people looking at you do not know which is which.

On the other hand, it is hell to not knowing what I am doing and getting results like this….the back of the door.




























I thought the figure I did for the front was overpowering for the back, but I could not leave it plain, so with a small plane and a bit of ingenuity, this was the result. It is horrible when you do not know what you are doing and the tools just seems to work by themselves….. hahaha.


----------



## Gshepherd

I'm sure with Al's chiropractor biz, silent Photo editor for Hustler mag, and being in the missle silo attending to his Doomsday flock. He will emerge sooner or later…...


----------



## ShaneA

Jorge, I may have missed the use/type of door. Is it a slding door, a swinging door. Where/how will it be used? How thick is the "inlay?" on the back? Sorry for all the questions….just trying to take it all in.

Wow sounds like Al has got full plate. The Hustler gig has got to keep him busy…

Edited for crappy spelling…fat fingered it on the phone. Just sayin' : )


----------



## JGM0658

It is a front entrance swinging door. The inlay on the back is about 5/16 thick. I beaded 2 pieces that were about 2.4 meters long (about 7 feet) and then cut the squares 9.5 cm square (a bit less than 4 inches). Then all you have to do is alternate the beading direction. It works quite nice and it is easy to do.

With this continuous beading the possibilities are endless if you have time, you can do interlaced rectangles, square fitting triangles, etc. I just don't have the time to get more creative.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hope the doomsday hustler door opens soon, and Al restores order here… ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

I hope his plan is to grab that cherry knobed #4 on his way in. We need to preserve the important things!!


----------



## OnlyJustME

He's probably busy pulling out all the tools from the bunker and putting them back into the shop. Then he has to do the same with i would guess half his arsenal since half of it always stays in the bunker at the ready.


----------



## chrisstef

Crawling along in the shop half hour at a time …


----------



## 33706

Great workaday pic, chrisstef!


----------



## TechRedneck

Whew! Lots of posts the past few days.

Al may be busy at work or out of power like I am. Phone and Internet came back this afternoon but it will be several days before we get power. Glad I have a generator and transfer switch! Over a foot of wet heavy snow here in the mountains, snapped trees and power poles all over the place.

I live about 25 min from Snowshoe and some crazy reporters from the weather channel were there the past couple days. They got a couple feet up there. At least I had one set of lights rigged up in the shop, spent some time sharpening plane irons. ( the old original ones that work just fine BTW ). Sharpened using Paul Sellers method.


----------



## bhog

Hell ya broski.

Is that a purple heart tote on that 5?

Do you wash that cup?

Whats up with that jug o glue?Never seen one shaped that way.Is that titebond or gorilla?

I just got back home from trick or treating with the fam,wolf cheesed another of those flatbread sonic gift from the gods sandwich's. I really understand the tastebros now.And my wife told me about the 50% candy tax that was passed earlier.No work out for big dog and I will probably be shaking from chocolatey goodness(not my wife) in a little bit…

No shop time for me today.

Jorge I was asking who would win, Sellers or Cosman… lol


----------



## JGM0658

Jorge I was asking who would win, Sellers or Cosman… lol

Well, if we judge by the number and diversity of pieces, Sellers wins IMO.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Non-random Wednesday night pic: A Pair of Side Rabbets…


----------



## chrisstef

Honestly Hog its a stock tote on a later model corrugated 5 but there is a thin strip of purpleheart on the bench. Couple of shavings too. The cup … Just coffee, from 2 days ago. I got a 5 gal bucket with shavings in it if im throwin down on a lipper. Really? Just a reg jug of TB2.

I wont even venture to guess what you dressed as.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Smitty you make me sick with all those nice old specialty planes. lol

Chris that's not coffee any more it's wood stain.

What 50% candy tax? is that so people don't get obese? that's like NY passing that they cant sell large drinks anymore. 
How do these laws get passed and why cant people take responsibility for their own decisions on what to eat?


----------



## bhog

Ya for walking 2 or 3 hours 50 % of the candy goes to us….LOL But ya I agree.

It looked purple.

Smitty congrats.Whats next on the list?


----------



## thedude50

Like I said JR high. We made chessboards that look like that lame door you have worked on for 4 months.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, it's a cool pair that I'll have to figure out over time. They're not different than the #79 in use, I think. We'll see.


----------



## ShaneA

Cool gizmos Smitty. You got the good stuff buddy, interesting and ecclectic. I got a basement full of junk…so I appreciate the cool subject matter.

Oh yeah, I would like to go back about 100 posts and officially declare bhog's 2nd use of dibs was hilarious.


----------



## LukieB

Very nice Smitty, I'm green with envy. The 98/99 SW pair is something I've been on the hunt for awhile now.

*Hog*, we abide by the 50% rule round here too…love me some unnecessary sugar. LOL

*Stef*, Glad you made it through the storm in one piece, I'm loving the bench shot.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I gotta do a purge of some of junk, too. And I am about different, I guess. How many #4s can a fellah have, after all? Wait, that's a dangerous question with this crew. ;-)


----------



## LukieB

Ahh double post….

Well might as well take this opportunity to say you're both acting like Jr. high kids…..and it's getting old.

If Al was here I'm sure thats what he'd say too. Either that, or he'd say like he said the last time you two had a pissing match. One more word and he'll block the both of you…Just sayin'


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

So a question: How many #4s of any type, bedrocks included, do you have? I can count 6… SW#4, SW#4C, T22 (purple), a pair of Craftsman and a #604C… Sigh…


----------



## Mosquito

I've got 2. a T11, and a T13 I think. I got rid of my mixed type plane when I traded some for the 5.5, 4.5, and T11 #6.


----------



## ShaneA

I think I have 3, but I would hate to count how many 5/605/jack planes : (


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Confess…


----------



## LukieB

I'm ashamed to say I think I have 7 or 8 right now…but a few of those will be for sale shortly


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The two Craftsman smoothers, along with a minty Craftsman jack (decal on tote!) should go on craigslist…

Luke, that is an impressive number.


----------



## thedude50

Lukie if you look back I didn't even say a word to him and he started in with another personal attack. Several of the rest of you think Sellers is great that is your choice. But like he always does he starts in by attacking me and saying my work is crap. And now saying my fall was a scam that's rich I fell in front of 6 people and was taken to the hospital in an ambulance and was kept for 7 days and he has the nerve to say I am ripping off disability. He has no standing in this he is not even a resident. His ongoing trouble on this site has been with several people and everyone says the same thing to him if you're so good and a pro show us your work. Then he posts a door that looks like that as if it was a masterpiece.

Again I didn't start this attack, I was just defending myself.

Back when he attacked Rob and my review of the IBC blades he was rude to Rob he has been rude to Bandit and he is always Rude to me. And now he is slandering me. I assure you the management won't tolerate his behavior.


----------



## thedude50

Speaking of Smothers, I have 2 4 1/2 s for sale one is a type 11 and the other one is later with 2 patent dates. If anyone wants to see them PM me and ill email you a photograph.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, Some home and auto policies may have an accidental death benefit included but its a lot different then life insurance. The accidental death benefit is usually a small amount of coverage and it would only apply if there was a sudden and accidental death caused by a covered peril.

As for #4's I couldn't tell you the exact amount I have without out going to the shop and counting them but its gotta be somewhere between 15-20. Most of them are not used and the ones that are not used are not worth enough to resell. I have about 4 or 5 that I use.

I have more #5's then I do 4's.


----------



## LukieB

Dude, with all due respect, you still sound like a child…...well, he started it.

You both seem like the type that has to have the last word, be a bigger man and just drop it. You know you're injury/disability is real, and your work is quality amazing stuff, so does everyone here. Why do you give a ******************** what he thinks/says.

Just my 02 cents, I really mean no disrespect.


----------



## JGM0658

Well might as well take this opportunity to say you're both acting like Jr. high kids…..and it's getting old.

While you might think this way, I feel there is no reason to put up with this kind of behavior. If you notice in the thread no one said Cosman was "full of ********************" in the same manner as he referred to Mr. Sellers (even though the "science" of a thicker blade is full of it). This guy continually does this, and it seems most people are reluctant to call him on it.

If you disagree with him or in any way he thinks you have "offended" him the insults and cuss words start rolling. Sure, the thread would be better without this kind of interaction, but someone has to draw the line somewhere. If Al wants to block me, I have no problem with that. After all this is just a forum and I do not win or loose anything if I am blocked.


----------



## OnlyJustME

<---Totally feel super inadequate as i have zero #4s yet. I make do with a #5.

Spending what i can on my lathe project right now so planes have had to take a back seat. At least i know where to get them from when priorities shift again.


----------



## MsDebbieP

*CIVILITY, PLEASE*

Ok guys, back to woodworking and respectful discussions and debates. NO personal attacks are tolerated.

And for those in the background, if you see personal attacks happening please flag the comments so we can keep our site honorable and helpful.


----------



## racerglen

Thank you Debbie !

(p.s. how'd you make out with "Superstorm Sandy" ?)


----------



## donwilwol

I'll take the fifth on how many #4s I have.


----------



## racerglen

6 in various conditions, more that are parts and more parts
;-)


----------



## bhog

I have 2,a type 5 and a later type.I need to type the later.Its my most grabbed plane.


----------



## stonedlion

At least three or four #4's and probably as many #3's.

I keep telling myself I am going to sell one or two soon, but somehow I always have something better to do.

<steps> Uh, Hello. My name is Richard and I am an addict. I am addicted to old tools and the pursuit of them. . .


----------



## Brit

I have 3 #4s. I bought a type 11 which I'll restore. The other two later models were given to me and will probably be used to hold the door open in the summer months.


----------



## lysdexic

Hmm. I thought for sure that I had several #4's but I only have 3.

A T11 that I have restored
A WoodRiver that I have abandoned
A Champion that someone gave to me










I have not reached for a #4 since obtaining a #4 1/2


----------



## chrisstef

Only 2 #4's here … i had 3 but gave one away to a young fella just getting into woodworking. Ones a Union (my wifes grandfathers) and the other a late type Bailey with the Hock. Im rounding the corner tuning them all up. Got through 3,4,4,5,5,5, and now onto the 6 and 7.

Cant believe Mama Deb had to step in …


----------



## terryR

I have 6 size 4's…

Only ONE is a Stanley…type 18 getting new wood now…the rest are Wards Master, KK, Winchester, Dunlap, and a donor with WM iron and lever cap. Those are all waiting for restore.

ScottyB, awesome shot! Is that a Sweetheart in the foreground…and an aircraft carrier in the background?


----------



## JGM0658

CIVILITY, PLEASE

Ok guys, back to woodworking and respectful discussions and debates. NO personal attacks are tolerated.

Ok, how about stopping using this thread as a personal selling ground? Aside from the numerous complaints this guy has had on his planes, there is a selling forum. If we are going to clean this and keep it civil then lets confine the thread to talking about planes (and related gibberish).


----------



## lysdexic

Terry - thats a V-logo in the foreground and a USS-LN7 in the background.


----------



## Dcase

Scott, that picture of the #4 is amazing. That would make a great calendar page.

I am with you on the 4 1/2. When I got my 4 1/2 it kind of replaced my 4 as my primary smoother.


----------



## jap

1 type-16 #4 here.


----------



## Dcase

USS-LN7 - lol

So the USS-LN7 would be considered a battle ship right? The USS-LN8 would be the aircraft carrier?


----------



## SamuelP

4s - I have two type 10's, 1 type 11 - c, type 9 - c, Sargent 409 and a KK4. 5 total.


----------



## JGM0658

The USS-LN8 would be the aircraft carrier?

Well, yes! I have the Veritas BU jointer and the LN #8, the LN is my preferred plane for flattening. The added weight is welcome if you want to get done quickly.


----------



## Brit

Scott - Love that photo goodness and 3 #4s is 'several'. Several means more than 2 but fewer than many.


----------



## SamuelP

Scotty - what type of camera lighting etc did you use on that picture? Very nice.


----------



## lysdexic

Dan, I don't think I submitted that pic for the calendar. I have so many. Its crazy. I honestly think that I have taken FAR more woodworking pictures in the past 2 years than I have of my kids. Sad, really. Unless, of course, you have seen the likes of my kids.


----------



## lysdexic

Andy - I thought…. :^)

couple = 2
few = 3 
several >or = 4
many = relative
a lot of = ?

Sam, *many* thanks. That plane is just sitting of my work "table" where I take *a lot of* my pictures. To highlight the grain a placed a flashlight off to the side a *few* feet away. I took *several* pics of this plane and here are a *couple * more.


----------



## jap

nice pics


----------



## terryR

...Ahhh…now I see the v logo without my glasses!

I really like the look of that plain cap. all business.


----------



## LukieB

Reminds me of the code guys use to tell their wives how many beers they've had/going to have

Going out for a beer with the guys = At least two, maybe three

"I"ve had a couple" = "I've had between 3-6"

"I've had a few" = "I'm f**king drunk"


----------



## AnthonyReed

"...placed a flashlight off to the side a few feet away" .... See? Trickery. He's a witch.

Scott i was taught the same:
couple = 2
few = 3
several >or = 4
many = relative
a lot of = ?

Pretty sure it is American standard.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Then there are wonderful descriptors like "gobs," (the number of smoothers Don has) and "a sh*t-pot full," or the number of pictures ScottyB Yo has taken of his planes.


----------



## skeemer

What methods do you guys use to get your bare metal parts looking so shiny? I have restored two planes and just received a #7 that needs to be tuned up. The others are usable and cut great but I want them looking sharp as well at some point. I plan to use a rainy day to shine them up, but I'm not sure where to start. There is some light pitting and I get occasional spots of surface rust.


----------



## donwilwol

so were does a plethora fall in there?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Plethora can only be used as part of the phrase, "veritable plethora," and boastfully refers to a quantity that no one really wants to count.

Skeemer - Welcome! I'll defer to others, re: shiny. I've been known to go there on occasion, and those methods were more accidental than deliberate.


----------



## donwilwol

skeemer, about half way down - http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/bench-plane-restore-the-dw-way/ is my recommendation.

There is a plethora of information there. Its free and worth every penny. I was shooting for a lot.

How about "plenty". Can you have plenty of smoothers?


----------



## lysdexic

Plenty > what you need, but has no bearing on what you want


----------



## terryR

Don, you need a medical phrase like TNTC.
too numerous to count…


----------



## lysdexic

Regardless, I will defer to Andy's definitions since it is his language in the first place.


----------



## donwilwol

or how about EBSN1M

Enough but still need 1 more


----------



## JGM0658

EBSN1M

hmmm…how could it be enough if you still need one more? 

You can never be too rich, too thin, too good looking or have enough planes… ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Ok considering the thread is now off topic, and this will be waaayyy off topic … whos seen the show Honey Boo Boo? The mother, "the human thumb", has a plethora of chins, maybe even a sh&t ton. The alliteration of being on the wrong side of the tracks is just too much for me not to laugh. Sketti's anyone?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Plenty is a demand entirely satiated…


----------



## lysdexic

Entirely?


----------



## Brit

Scotty B said "Regardless, I will defer to Andy's definitions since it is his language in the first place."

As I was reading through the last 17 entries to get up to date, I was looking forward to respectfully calling you all a bunch of numpties (plural of numpty) for not knowing the dictionary definition of 'several'. So glad I can refrain from saying that now…..Oh wait, I just did. )

BTW, I'm loving the vocabulary lessons today. I'm going to have to look up 'satiated' and 'sketti'. 'sh&t ton', 'gobs', and 'sh*t-pot full' are new to me, but it is obvious what they mean. I'm definitely going to find a way to work them into at least one conversation a day for the next week.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Entirely, yes. "Plenty" is a very powerful word.

Gobs, usually in context of "Oodles and Gobs,' by the way.

Numpty. There's a new one to me. I'm off to see Mr. Webster.


----------



## Brit

Don't think I'll be making Sketti personally, although this guy did.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scotland's favourite word is 'numpty', according to a survey conducted for a children's charity." Meaning idiot or fool.

Ouch…


----------



## chrisstef

Sketti's are not a delicacy you would find in just any part of the world. They are certainly limited geographically. Enjoy!


----------



## Brit

Smitty, here you go:

Numpty is a Scottish word. Here are three ways you can use it.

a) Someone who (sometimes unwittingly) by speech or action demonstrates a lack of knowledge or misconception of a particular subject or situation to the amusement of others. Example: "No. That wisnae wit she meant, ya big numpty!"

b) A good humoured admonition, a term of endearment. For example: i.e. "Silly billy", "You big dafty"

c) A reckless, absent minded or unwise person. For example: "That numpty's driving with no lights on!"


----------



## Brit

Just used 'sh&t ton' in general conversation with 'several' people. Strangely nobody asked what the hell I was talking about. I can only summise that they all thought it was a cool expression and will now go forth to their respective corners of the country and speak it themselves. This is how language evolves and that's HOSS.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Andy:

sa·ti·at·ed
   [sey-shee-ey-tid] 
adjective
satisfied, as one's appetite or desire, to the point of boredom.

Example Sentence:
Al's primal appetites are often satiated through his tool shed interludes with Lysdexic.


----------



## OnlyJustME

You guys crack me up a sh!t ton.

Jorge i've seen too thin. it can happen. and it isnt pretty.


----------



## lysdexic

Damn Tony. That stings :^) Oh, and BTW, I am a warlock - bitch.

While we are on the subject of language, let me ask about the word - "bejeezus"

I have concluded that this must be a unit of compression because the only time I observe the word being used is a sentence like this:

"I squozed the bejeezus out of it."

Interestingly, just a few minutes ago I heard a word that I have never heard before. A family member described their fathers appetite as "dwindelating."


----------



## chrisstef

Kind of like the email we got in the office a few weeks ago about postponing a job "My father is in the active process of dying" ... wtf!? Seriously. Yup, im dead serious.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was referring to caveman/galootness through hand tool discussions and demonstrations in the tools shed…. must you always dwell in the gutter? 

Bill Murray-
Carl Spackler: This is a hybrid. This is a cross, ah, Bluegrass, Kentucky Bluegrass, Featherbed Bent, and Northern California Sensemilia. The amazing stuff about this is, that you can play 36 holes on it in the afternoon, take it home and just get stoned to the *bejeezus*-belt that night on this stuff.

So, perhaps not solely compression related.


----------



## JGM0658

Jorge i've seen too thin. it can happen. and it isnt pretty.

Yeah, my meaning was thin, not anorexic….that is entirely another matter.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Taking a pessimistic viewpoint (glass half empty) it could be said everyone is in the active process of dying, no?

Edit: Sorry, i'll shut up now.


----------



## mochoa

dwindelating, lol… Squozed is new one for me too.

Andy, "No Worries" is one of those expressions that caught on here. Australian right. I lot of people use that now.


----------



## chrisstef

uhmm yea Tony thats where i was at with it too .. the wording struck me rather funny though. A little callous for an email i thought. Maybe "My father isnt doing so well, can we put off the project for a little bit" would have been a better choice lol.

FWIW .. Hock iron smoothed purpleheart last night. Im psyched. Ive always had such tear out problems with that stuff.


----------



## DaddyZ

Yall ain't herd nutin till ya come ta the mid-south states!!! Ya Hear !!


----------



## chrisstef

I love lingo and hearing different ways to say different things. Some of that southern slang is priceless.


----------



## Brit

*Dwindelating*? Bah humbug! No such word.
*Squoze* is also not a word. Some illiterate spotty-faced teenager probably coined it on a night out with his mates as the past tense of squeeze, but of course we have 'squeezed' for that.

*Bejeezus* (or *Bejesus* in UK English)- A term that denotes having the ******************** scared out of you. All of it. All the ********************.


----------



## Brit

Mauricio - 'No worries' caught on here too. It used to annoy me at first, but I've mellowed a tiny bit now. )


----------



## chrisstef

Brit - funny i did that to my brother once when we were kids. I jumped out of the closet and literally scared the crap out of him. Dropped a mookie stick right in his pants.


----------



## Brit

Chris - You should check out the UnWord dictionary. Some of those words that aren't really words crack me up.

Here are some of my favourites from the 'D' section:


doodeuce (dü-dyüs)
a. (n.) Bodily waste removal of the second variety.
dementocracy (dĭ-mĕn'tŏk'rə-sē)
a. (n.) A society in which the most demented members rise to the top.
desuckify (dē- sŭk'ə-fī)
a. (v.tr.) To ameliorate one's situation, work, idea, item, place; to make less disagreeable.
disorientation (dĭs-'ôr'ē-ĕn-tā'shən)
a. (n.) A gathering in which attendees leave more confused than when they arrived.
downpause (dăün'pôz)
a. (n.) The split second of dry weather experienced when driving under an overpass or in a tunnel during a storm.


----------



## lysdexic

"Squoze is also not a word. Some illiterate spotty-faced teenager probably coined it on a night out with his mates as the past tense of squeeze, but of course we have 'squeezed' for that."

Oh yea. So what does it mean when I say "I *squozed* out a terd."?


----------



## Dcase

I like the Japanese word

Bukkake (ぶっかけ?, English i/buːˈkæki/ boo-kak-ee)- is the noun form of the Japanese verb bukkakeru (ぶっ掛ける, to dash or sprinkle water),[9] and means "to dash", "splash" or "heavy splash".


----------



## Mosquito

... Do you know the English/other meaning of that word Dan?


----------



## lysdexic

Friggin *Bukkake*! *LOL* Now this conversation has hit a new level. If Al had electricity, I'd think he chime in right about now.

In fact, I am sure he would try to post pictures. Pictures that I do *NOT* want to see.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha


----------



## Dcase

Mos, There is an English/other meaning to the word? Hmmm I will have to google it and see if I can find any sites or videos that explain the word to me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Depravity is my favorite color.


----------



## lysdexic

Please report back Dan. I'd like to know what you find.

Nevermind.…


----------



## DaddyZ

Bukkake - Verb, the act of peeking through a window catching Al & scottyB in a compromising woodworking related position. to get your perv on.

 LOL


----------



## OnlyJustME

Darn


Code:


^!^##&#*#O()<img src="@)" alt="" />*&   !

(!*#(*&)# (!*#&(*^(!$()!)$*$$* wireless network adapter!!!!!!


----------



## OnlyJustME

So when did Stanley start using aluminum frogs and the yellow label?


----------



## Dcase

^I didn't know that Stanley ever used aluminum frogs (Other then on their all aluminum planes)?


----------



## Brit

You guys are killing me. LOL.

Dan - I'm denying all knowledge of that word. The question is how did Mos know the alternative meaning? I'll leave you pondering that one.

Scott - terd is spelt with a 'u'. If you want to argue the matter, you can do it here.


----------



## donwilwol

I've never seen a Stanley with an aluminum frog. Even the "A" series of aluminum planes had their normal steel frogs. As a matter of fact, I've never seen an aluminum frog of any maker.

That doesn't mean they are not out there thought!!


----------



## DaddyZ

There's not a single one of us who fit into the later catagory….


----------



## Brit

I'm so getting one of those T-shirts. I think I'll forego the shorts and sandals though.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I assumed the aluminum planes had aluminum frogs so I stand corrected. All the Bailey planes that I have ever seen have had a cast frog..


----------



## Brit

Re: Aluminium frogs on Stanley planes.

I found an entry on the knots forum from Larry Williams who was replying to someone's quest for information on a Stanley G12-204

Larry said: "You won't find your plane identified in any of the antique tool sites because it's relatively new. I do have a 1979 Stanley catalog and it lists the #12-204 as a "homeowner/handyman" grade (they also list the 12-004 which is their "professional" grade) smooth plane similar to the old Stanley #4. It should be finished with blue enamel and black handles, right? The only plane I've ever had apart from this era had an aluminum frog. Your plane is a smooth plane."


----------



## donwilwol

I wonder what was to be gained by an aluminum frog?


----------



## jap

^ it won't rust when you leave it outside http://www.allsculptures.com/proddetail.php?prod=33588&cat=76


----------



## donwilwol

that's a leap forward!


----------



## oscaro928

Wow Andy's planes are incredible.

Oscar


----------



## AnthonyReed

Seems legit.


----------



## bhog

Damn, you guys were on a roll today.A few solid lol's.


----------



## bandit571

In regards to the olde Pharte wearing the shorts: Seems the group The irish Rovers have a song on youtube

Donal, where's yer trousers?

Bone Doc today said just a touch of Uncle Arthur in my hip, no surgery needed, just some "Dr. Feelgood" pills, and P.T.. I start the muggings next monday morning.

Irish Rovers?? Remember them? Something about a Unicorn???

Another Block plane came in the mail, today. A "No Joy" one, someone else had already re-habbed it. I do get to keep up over sprayed black paint, and re-sharpen a blade. Mohawk-Shelburne. $2????


----------



## Bertha

Man, I'm 300 posts behind, on generator power and a cellular modem. I'll have to catch up later. Here's how far behind I am; I copied this when I sat down:
.

*I personally think Paul is a breath of fresh air because he is prepared to stand up and break through the sales pressure*
.
I have to agree. Sellers would kick Swartz's ass in a street fight, so there's that. When I saw Sellers work that strop, I had to investigate him a bit. I like what I found. I think most guys here "upgrade" to a thick iron when the original is trashed. I know that's the only time I do.
.
This is at least the 2nd time Ms. Debbie has had to ref this thread. That's embarrassing to me, personally. C'mon, guys. 
.
Stef, your Audi got smoked. I'm sorry to see that. I look at these events like insurance deductibles, nothing more. You've protected you and your family and that's all that matters. ALL that matters. Just stuff, but you know that already.
.
Yes, I was in Hustler, it's true. And I got my hustle on, got a scar on my anal labia to prove it. I was in the "alternative" Hustler, sans Flint, however; only available locally in Thailand. I still keep in touch with Rich and Paul. Peace Corps volunteers can be so gullible. 
.
HTPC's, ScottyByo actually got me started on these. I had no idea what he was building at the time. This was WAAAY cutting edge at the time. I've built a few now, this one on a BlackOps mobo, lololol. I know y'all are lol'g at the cpu fan. I couldn't find anything that was guaranteed to fit online; and I had this one around.
.








.
It's not fast, but it's got 2×2TB for the Pirate Bay. Slysoft, ftw.
.








.
It's not overclocked but it's hilarious that it could be This one's in a closet, so I jacked it with fans. The one in my den is liquid on an i7.
.
This was my favorite contraption on the fanned build
.
















.


----------



## Bertha

I got a survival knife in the mail today, for what that's worth. I should make a survival knife plane, the first. I could slay a bear and plane his bones. I could do that.


----------



## OnlyJustME

It might be a franken plane then. I figured it was a newer one. it has a chromed cap with yellow stanley label. It's a #5 soul though. i'll have to get a closer look at the iron. i think it has some numbers on it. I think it's black enamel and it had reddish nob and tote. i think it's actually maple. 
The problem with the aluminum frog and the steel soul/blade is aluminum and steel don't like each other. Frog has to be fully painted. 
I forget where i got it.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Good to see you survived Al.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, Al is topside. I knew all the doomsday prepping would pay off…glad to know you werent drowned in the bunker.


----------



## chrisstef

Oohhhheeewww. Yeeehaaaahha. Love me some papa het. Little v logo love.


----------



## chrisstef

Sideways. Smart phone my ass.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That makes it a 'Greater Than' logo.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm outta here. Let me know when the smoke has cleared.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty! How will we reach you!


----------



## bandit571

I guess we will find out in the morning who the REAL moderators are.

Maybe a Handplane photo or two?









Tote is sized to fit my hands, knob is sized to match the Original one. Both out of black Walnut.









makes a heavy plane look the part. Base seems to be about the same as a Stanley #4H. The Brass nuts on the handles were plated a silver colour, until i cleaned them up, and found they were solid brass.

Much better? At least it's better than listening to two BRATS. The kind that, even though you ask them to STOP IT, NOW! they just keep on. Never realizing that a "beating is coming", they just keep it up until "Mom" starts with the "paddle". Them, they wonder "Why me" as they whine away…. Shall we follow Mom's advice, and "Play NICE!"


> ?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Speaking of Paul Sellers, anybody see this yet? 




https://woodworkingmasterclasses.com/


----------



## JGM0658

The video was good, but then I went to the Master class site and watched the first episode. It was great to see him cut a board with a hand saw right down the line. He definitely has the command of many different kinds of hand tools, not just planes or a dovetail saw.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Lance, i watched that mortising video again and i have to disagree with you on that one buddy. Doesn't seem to be whacking the chisels any differently.

I like his poor mans router plane in this video


----------



## Mosquito

I like it as well, Matt. It's not really a "poor mans router plane" it's just a better tool for the job than a standard router plane. With the size of the tenon, I see how it would be difficult to use a #71 or #71.5, as he stated.


----------



## thedude50

I am not the only one who felt the way I do about it. He simply wanted it to be faster so he made it happen. I can do it too. I tried his method it is not as good as a set of mortising chisels by far, but if his point was to save some money or that you can still do the job for less that is true. However top sell it as better than Mortising chisels is nonsense.
I also didn't get it you can buy an old 71 on eBay for 25 bucks. Why the obsession with making due? I don't get it. Even Schwartz says buy good tools in fact I believe he quoted my Grandfather buy the best tool you can afford. He went on to say cheap tools hinder results Great tools make for great results.


----------



## JGM0658

OnlyJustME, I used his splitting technique on a few tenons where the boards were 7 feet long and it worked like a charm. To do them on the BS would have been a PITA.

When I do mortises I always thought that somehow doing it with the bench chisels was easier, but then on the chisels thread Al mentioned he had a mortise chisel with a 25º bevel. I have the Ray Ilse chisels and they come with a secondary bevel, so I ground the bevel to 25º and they work so much better. In any case, both kinds work fine, maybe the only reason to use mortise chisels is because the iron walls are straight, as opposed to some bench chisels that are tapered back to front.

Loved the poor man's router plane, the ingenuity of it clearly demonstrates the difference between a master woodworker and the guy who is interested only on selling videos. ;-)


----------



## terryR

Matt, thanks for sharing that vid of Sellers and his poor man's router! Awesome tool IMO!

Love his accent…and after that short vid I can see I want more of his instruction! Oh, how much I'd pay for a couple of weeks in the backyard with Paul…


----------



## Bertha

Jorge, I'm with you on the mortises. I've got a mortiser but I've used it maybe twice (once to build a chisel holder, lol). I actually hollowgrind my big pigstickers. I may be imagining it, but it feels like it helps with chip clearance. The Ray's are incredible but you should treat yourself to an old Sorby pigsticker. Notice I didn't say Butcher b/c I don't want you competing with me


----------



## Bertha

Hey, there are probably some campers/hunters around here. What kind of small, lightweight camping stove should I get. I've got one that takes the 1 liter (1) propane tanks and that's a drag to haul. 
.
Thanks! al


----------



## chrisstef

Theres some single burner stoves that basically sit on top of the little propane canisters that really put out some heat quick. There's another one that REI sells that runs on butane. Boils water in a few minutes from what ive seen. Not sure if youll find butane cans around though. Or you can rock it old school with a grate over an open fire and a cast iron skillet. The boys and I have a camp spot deep in the 7000 acres behind my house that we just stash stuff at. Right between the fork in the stream next to the only sycamore in the woods at the bottom of the rock outcropping.

EMS also has some cool jetboil stuff …. http://www.ems.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=11478400


----------



## Bertha

Stef, those JetBoils are exactly what I'm looking for. Like you, I've lugged a bunch of propane etc. up to my future camp but I can't imagine huffing a bunch of those in my pack.


----------



## chrisstef

Those jetboils are no joke. Pricy but if youre gonna backpack it, its the only gig in town IMO. Ive done the 2 mile hike into the woods with a 75 lbs pack and the old boy aint got that in me anymore. I even stopped bringin in beer and went straight tequilla to lessen the weight . Go MRE's and other dehydrated food too, leave the potatoes at home. Emeril wouldnt know what to do in the woods.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Dude it's not an obsession with making do. Some people *HAVE* to make do. It's nice to see some one teaching what can be done with what you have instead of telling you that you have to go out and buy this tool so you can make this project.
It's called ingenuity. Half the fun of wood working is figuring out a way to solve a problem within the parameters of what you have on hand or can construct. When you boil it down that's what spurs inventions and progress.

When i buy a tool I try to find the best balance between quality and value of a tool with quality being the biggest factor. If a $30 plane functions just as well as a $250 plane and will last me just as long why should i buy the $250 plane? Just to say i bought the "best"? Buying the $250 plane is just wasteful spending IMO. It's a mind set that has been engrained into our society by commercialism for so long and what i believe is one of the largest problems with our economy/nation but that's another discussion. I would much rather buy 5 other tools that will allow me to do more wood working.

Only 2 tools that i have purchased come to mind that i have had to replace; a dewalt drill and a makita angle grinder. They were not cheap tools but i still had to replace them. The HF angle grinder that i abuse and use a lot more (since it only cost me $15) i have yet to repair or replace, go figure.


----------



## donwilwol

Also keep in mind "making do" isn't just about money. There are situations when "making do" makes perfect sense.

First, take a guy who doesn't get all gooey about tools. To him a tool is a means to the end. He buys tools because he needs them for the job at hand. He finds that once a year or so he has the need for a jack plane. This guy should "make do" with an extra iron for a plane he already has.

Or how about the guy who does most of his work onsite. He simply can't haul every tool he would possibly want from site to site. Sometimes he has to "make do".

My shop is 24×40 and its crowded. Should I go buy another table saw so I can set one up with a dado blade or should I "make do". Ok, i get it, this on the other end of the spectrum, but its the exact same theory.

I get a little annoyed when the assumption is everyone should work in a certain pattern. Guys like Paul Sellers understands that and gives us alternatives to the norm.

There were times when I went for job site to job site. I did everything with a couple of block planes and a #4. I used a jig saw instead of a bandsaw, I had a portable table saw (I still have that 8" malkita), I was "mading do". Money had nothing to do with it.

Edit: We'll, *little* to do with money


----------



## Dcase

Sellers shop made router plane looks like it works great. I will go as far as saying it probably works better then a 71 when trimming tenons. With Sellers shop made router it has a nice long base so you can easily reach the end of the tenon without loosing base support. There are task in which the 71 would work much better but for tenons I gotta go with Sellers on this one.


----------



## thedude50

I am sure both of your quality tools could be repaired at the service center. The Hf is a toss away tool as it is cheap. Yes you can buy a 30 dollar plane and make it work but it won't function as well as a Lie Nielsen they are in two different leagues. Yes they will both plane wood the Lie Nielsen is ready to use right out of the box. The swap meet tool will require a couple to a few hours of work to make it useable. I don't want you to think I don't like vintage tools but many people would rather have a ready to go tool instead of a 30 dollar tool with 300 dollars' worth of time used to make it a 60 dollar tool and a useable tool. I have both vintage and new tools and like both but lots of guys want a turnkey tool that will perform well without hours of set up.


----------



## Bertha

*you can buy a 30 dollar plane and make it work but it won't function as well as a Lie Nielsen they are in two different leagues.*

.

*Absolutely not true*. Like lala land not true. There is no league. It's true that it takes time to achieve performance but you use the expression "won't function as well" which is patently false. I think most people in this thread would agree. How much did I pay for Don's cherry #4 b/c it works better than my LN#4. My LN took a lot ot time out of the box to get the back polished. This "ready out of the box" is a myth perpetuated by sellers and buyers of modern planes. Glock pistols enjoy this same erroneous reputation.


----------



## donwilwol

I had to send my Springfield 45 acp back twice Al. I will say though, after the second time…...SWEET!


----------



## Brit

Don - Your explanation is spot on IMO. I would also add that sometimes I knock up a tool that I need for the project I'm currently working on, but I'll probably never use again in my life. Here's a case in point when I needed to draw an arc parallel to another arc. It isn't pretty, it isn't adjustable, it didn't cost me anything, I'll never use it again, but hey it worked:


----------



## Brit

Chris said "The boys and I have a camp spot deep in the 7000 acres behind my house that we just stash stuff at. Right between the fork in the stream next to the only sycamore in the woods at the bottom of the rock outcropping."

I know where you mean Chris. )


----------



## donwilwol

consider yourself google mapped


----------



## donwilwol

andy, that looks just like my circle drawers. Every time I need to draw a large circle, I grab a piece of long thin wood out of the scrap bin, drive a 6 pd finish nail through one end, drill a hole for the pencil in the other and think, I really should buy a set of tremels. Some how they never make it to the top of my list, and the next time I need a circle I just take the 2 minutes it takes to "make do".


----------



## JGM0658

Glock pistols enjoy this same erroneous reputation.

You mean the shoot crooked out of the box?.... 

In the hands of someone who knows what he/she is doing, a $30 plane can be made to work, if you do not know what you are doing, then it might sound like an impossible task. I would buy a plane from Don in a minute, When I am looking to buy a #2 and #3 I think this is the route I will go, these are planes I rarely use, but might like to have and I have no desire to buy the LN planes for something that is just a "want" not a need.

I have no time, nor do I enjoy fettling planes.

I did everything with a couple of block planes and a #4.

This is how I work on site. With the exception that I also bring a bull nose plane. In one of the videos Sellers stated, "I should do this with a tenon saw, but this is all I have at the moment" and he proceeded to hand cut a tenon cheek with a panel saw, how great is that?!? And how many so called masters can do that. I know I can't, the saw would be all over the place… 

Mr. Sellers is not striving for cheapness, he is striving for simplicity. *These are two very different things.* Some people try to sell you a thick iron to avoid chatter, Mr. Sellers wants you to learn how to set up your plane right to do the same thing. Chatter is a matter of physics and physics does not disappear just because you bought a thick iron.


----------



## JGM0658

BTW, if you look at the video Onlyjustme posted, you see his school, he has a post and beam area to teach, how cool is that? My dream place to work.


----------



## Brit

Yeah, I've made a few of those myself Don over the years. I've often looked for a thin bit of wood to bend in a arc too, so that I could draw around it. Finally, I made one of these out of some leftover PVCu window trim, some cord and a toggle off of an old fleece. Works much better than wood as it bends more readily and much more consistently.


----------



## dbray45

I have been away for a bit - work has been a real pain and have not had any time to even look to see what's going on. I looked at this thread and it said that there were almost 3.000 posts. O M G - hope I didn't miss much but either way, I don't have the time to go through it all.


----------



## Dcase

I also have to argue the "Ready out of the box" statement. Back at the beginning of this year I bought my first LN plane a 102 block plane. The plane itself was perfect but the iron was needed a bit of work before the plane would be ready to work at a premium level. The bevel on the iron was not square and it needs to be on the 102 because there is no lateral adjustment. The back of the iron also needed a little work. I had to grind the iron to make it square and polish the back before using. I would say it took me about an hour?

This was not really an issue for me and I never complained about it. I am only bringing it up now because the topic was brought up. I love my LN plane and there is no doubt they make premium tools but the whole "Ready to use out of the box" is in my opinion more of a marketing thing.

Lance, Something you should consider when it comes to making do with a tool or method is not everyone can go out and buy the best tool for the job at the moment they need it.

For example…. Before I got my shoulder plane I used to clean up rabbets, tenons and half laps with my Stanley #75 and sanding blocks. The Stanley #75 is not the best tool of choice for these task but its all I had at the time and I had to make it work until I was able to buy myself a nice shoulder plane.

I cant even tell you how many times I am in the middle of a project and a task comes up where I have to figure out a way to use the tools that I have to complete the task. Its not like I can just stop what I am doing, run out and buy a new tool to get that task done and then go on with my project.


----------



## Dcase

I cant remember who but I believe someone on here was in need of the threaded depth stop for their Stanley #45… Not sure if this is the part you needed but this just popped up on ebay today

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Bailey-45-Threaded-Adjusting-Depth-Gauge-and-Depth-Gauge-Nut-/170935577465?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cc8deb79


----------



## Bertha

*I love my LN plane and there is no doubt they make premium tools but the whole "Ready to use out of the box" is in my opinion more of a marketing thing.*
.
Totally agree. An hour of polishing is quite different than electrolysis, wire brushes, grinder, etc., etc. but out the box isn't a reality. I bet a Marcou is, though
.
Jorge, Glocks are pretty damn accurate out of the box, but like a LN iron, they always need some tweaking before perfect. I'm not a Glock guy, but I have a lot of them. Drop a Barstow and some trijicons in a 21SF and you got a dog that can hunt.


----------



## JGM0658

I bet a Marcou is, though

For the price you pay for it or a Holtey, it better be.

Drop a Barstow and some trijicons in a 21SF

I don't know why I could never get behind the trijicons. The damn things would distract me, I would be looking at the glowing dots instead of the target. The same thing with the U shaped back sight that comes with Glocks and Sig Sauer. 3 white dots, align them and shoot, simple… 

Now for my dream gun, imagine a Luger made with modern materials. It is a shame it got such a bad rep just because of who made them and the time they were made. I have yet to see a more perfect design, no ugly slide to go back and forth, perfect handle angle, no moving bore….it was just ahead of it's time.


----------



## bandit571

I do believe a company out there makes "new" Lugars. Chambered for a .45 ACP in fact!

Last time I went a-hunting, the "prey" could (and did) shoot back. I used a different "Sandy" back then, just to even things out…...A1 Skyraider. They usually showed up in pairs, and got everybody's "chub on".

Tried out an M203 one day, all day long, at a range. They fire both the .223 and a 40mm. That 40mm kicks like a 12 ga. shotgun. Standard M16 stock is NOT friendly to a shoudler with these things. Think NARROW HARD PLASTIC against the shoulder areas. Put over 50 of the 40mm down range that day. As for the next week or so…..OUCH! every bloody time I moved that right shoulder…..


----------



## JGM0658

I do believe a company out there makes "new" Lugars. Chambered for a .45 ACP in fact!

I think the .45 would be too heavy for this design, 9 mm was the perfect choice for the Luger, high speed yet light enough, the handle with .45 ammo would be too thick IMO. I would have too see it though, you never know.


----------



## bandit571

Two were made for the US Army Trials for a new pistol. The US Army went with the Colt .45 instead. Reports were good about the .45 Lugar, but was "judged" too complicated for the average user. Lugar#1 was tossed into the Atlantic on the way back home, and #2 was NEVER fired. #2 is now a "Million Dollar" pistol….


----------



## Bertha

Jorge, I'm not a big fan of the trijicons either. I've got red in the front/green in the back. I just train my eyes to ignore the green and lead with the red. Like I said, I'm not really a Glock guy.
.
If I had to have only one gun, it'd be the SigP220. I love everything about it, even plain factory. I put a Hogue wrap around and a threaded Lone Wolf, nothing more. Love that gun. 
.
You know, one company makes a .50 upgrade for the G20's, lol.
.


----------



## chrisstef

Al, you need a new tag line for all the equip you hold courtesy of Biggie ..

"gonna be a lot of slow singin and flower bringin if my burglar alarm starts ringin"


----------



## Mosquito

Anyone want to buy these, and start selling them to me 1 set a month until they're gone? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200841758250?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true

I asked last time, reserve was $500 last time and I was high bidder, but they didn't get that high (I also didn't bid that high…)


----------



## bhog

Got in the truck and looked down.










And at that moment my life…..HURT. LOL


----------



## thedude50

Al, I will respectfully disagree while I have lots of great vintage planes none come close to my new Bronze Lie Nielsen 4 1/2 as well as the other LN planes. But here is why they are better. the tolerances in the adjusting knob are much tighter than Stanley ever made them. This makes adjustment better. Also the precision of the grind between the frog and the base is a closer match giving better Engagement in the plane. Next the materials are much better these planes can withstand a major fall and not be worthless. As witnessed by the fall of my 134 and of Scotty's 4 1/2 while Scotty's plane is damaged it can be fixed and reused. Drop a vintage plane and your out. Drop a no1 or a 602 and your out a few hundred dollars, or at least your scowering eBay for a new body. No Al I am sticking to my guns on this one but you are free to believe otherwise.


----------



## thedude50

*Lance, Something you should consider when it comes to making do with a tool or method is not everyone can go out and buy the best tool for the job at the moment they need it.

For example…. Before I got my shoulder plane I used to clean up rabbets, tenons and half laps with my Stanley #75 and sanding blocks. The Stanley #75 is not the best tool of choice for these task but its all I had at the time and I had to make it work until I was able to buy myself a nice shoulder plane.

I cant even tell you how many times I am in the middle of a project and a task comes up where I have to figure out a way to use the tools that I have to complete the task. Its not like I can just stop what I am doing, run out and buy a new tool to get that task done and then go on with my project.*

Dan, I did not go out and buy all my tools at once either rather I acquired them over the last 40 years. So I am well aware that you cant always buy a tool when a need arises. I have made do for many years. At this point in my life I have acquired many specialty tools but please remember I am not a young man I am 51 years old and have been at this for many years I am on my third round of stationary. power tools this time I am buying the tools I will have when I die so I wont be buying another set. So If I am being picky or telling others to buy the best it is to keep them from making the mistake of buying junk that is what I call Ikea tools. Many of those tools are not touched by human hands until you open the package to use them. that is not my line either that one comes from Kevin Glen Drake. You see if you buy the best tools you can afford you buy them once. Buy cheap and you will either quit the hobby because you will think the poor performance of the tool is a hallmark of your work. When In fact Woodworking is not rocket science. Anyone can learn to do it well. There is no great talent behind woodworking there is however great talent in design but this too can be learned in design school. There are secrets to this that you will learn over the years from designers and artisans. In a book I am reading this week on woodworking Chris Schwartz wrote a few of the chapters in this book and in it he says a woodworker can have a set of tools to perform most woodworking tasks for around 100 dollars. I think he is a little off on the dollar amount but he is about to give me a list of the tools. I will assume the list will be something like the Anarchists tool chest list. Although in that book he says which are necessary and which are extra. If the set is going to be under 100 dollars I don't know how many planes your going to get for that c note. Also this book is about guys that already own Power tools so some things are not needed as they are assuming you already have them. I am really into this book as I like to read things that others believe about the craft. I am also seeing why so many young guys follow Schwartz. He tells lots of the things that we were always told were secret and that you don't share this with others it will cost you your edge in the market place. Many of the books Schwartz has brought to popularity are books I own or read in library's he has single handily revived these old works and is making a lot of money bringing them to the guys that did not read the original text. At first I did not like this guy I thought he was journalist first and a woodworker second and I have to say I now see him as a student of the masters and my opinion has changed. I also enjoy his writing style. The reason I bring this up is he tells people to buy the best tool they can afford. So wither you listen to me or to him I feel we are both giving sound advise on the topic.


----------



## donwilwol

I wouldn't say ease of adjustment or ability to take More abuse puts vintage plane in a totally different league than a LN. And dropping a vintage plane isn't instant destruction. Yes they may break when dropped, but I've dropped my share, and the only one that was crushed was a 9' drop to the concrete floor.

I think anyone who thinks its ok to spend $300+ each to get a complete set of planes has way more disposable income then I do.

I'll put a well tune vintage plane along side any LN or LV plane for planing task. Its not a belief, its a matter of fact. The new may be prettier, adjust a little easier and is easier to set up out of the box, but for what its meant to do, they work every bit as well.

I like my LN and LV planes, but for everyday planning, I'll just "make do''


----------



## donwilwol

Dude, did you really write There is no great talent behind woodworking on a woodworking forum? That made me chuckle a little.


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## Bertha

*Al, I will respectfully disagree while I have lots of great vintage planes none come close to my new Bronze Lie Nielsen 4 1/2 as well as the other LN planes.*
.

OK. Totally subjective. Is that the LN 4 1/2 that you're selling?

.
*the tolerances in the adjusting knob are much tighter than Stanley ever made them.*

.
So what. There's some slop in the Stanley screw? A non-issue.

.
*This makes adjustment better.*
.
No, not better. The Stanley knobs advance the irons just fine. If you enjoy the threading, that's cool.

.
*Also the precision of the grind between the frog and the base is a closer match giving better Engagement*
.
So what. I made a WayneC frog flattening device that easily outperforms the mate on my LNs.

.
*Next the materials are much better these planes can withstand a major fall and not be worthless.*
.
Non-issue. I don't drop my planes. If I do, I buy another $30 one. They make steel planes for droppers.

.
*No Al I am sticking to my guns on this one but you are free to believe otherwise.*
.
OK. Appreciate the freedom. LN copies Stanleys for a reason. That rhymed, yo, Scotty
.
..................................................
.
I don't know how many of you use dehumidifier rods in your plane tills, but I just upgraded the one in my gun safe, which means my plane till got upgraded with the old safe one. They really keep the humidity down and they're cheap. Gauge is $10 from WalMart and is dead accurate compared to my fancy one in my humidor.
.








.
Low profile. Won't interfere with your cheap $30 Stanleys. I'm not sure if they make a gold plated one for your LNs. Rod is in bottom left. They have a clever wiring harness that lets you drill a tiny hole. I got mine from MidWay, so you could probably get one even cheaper. This one has been in my safe for 5 years or so.
.








.








.
Unrelated, but I figure you guys would appreciate. This is my favorite wall art I own. My buddy painted this HUGE oil on commission. I paid to have it scanned and printed on canvas so I could have one. I made the frame to keep the canvas proud. It now holds keys to the city, and the friggin universe.
.


----------



## Bertha

*that is not my line either that one comes from Kevin Glen Drake.
.*
And he's got no fiscal interest in expensive tools. That's my point; sellers will tell you what to buy.
.
Edit: and that moulding on the frame above isn't applied. I had a shaper at the time. I passed it through the shaper, masked the bead, then hull blasted the rest. Walnut with shellac and wax.


----------



## bandit571

I think that The schwarz would be easier to read? P.A.R.A.G.R.A.P.H. is your friend. Three, four lines, and then hit "ENTER" twice. If you to add more space, hit it a third time. One big old block of words is not the easiest thing to read.

Have to build a new "Bench" for the cellar. 8-12' long to go along one wall. Thinking maybe a pair of 2×12s, or maybe four 2×6s? Legs to be built-up 2×4s. This will be to hold the Benchtop power toys, er, tools. Maybe a tool box or two. Maybe a couple shelves underneath, to store boxed items??? Still in the planning stage. Oh, and a spot for my Monarch Machinist Vise to sit.

The English Bench i made will also be coming into the Cellar. Will have to re-shim the legs to match the floor. Seems to be a dry cellar, so far. Three plus days of rain, nothing wet on the floor. Still working on the details of all the moves to be made. Tablesaw? We'll see. Not much room down there, Grandpa Munster had more…


----------



## SamuelP

Too many words!!!

Bla, blah, blah, blah, blllfffttt!

I am simple. I like pictures of cool hand planes and tools. 
The classic type. No gold toofy lookin ones.

I even like a dirty word thrown in once in a while ( Thanks Dan), or funny picture of billy jean king.
That is why I like this thread. If I had pictures on my phone I would post a ton right now.

I don't.

I will ask that all this wordy word stuff stop and stop crapping on the EPIC THREAD.

I am going to bed.

Back to business.


----------



## SamuelP

Great idea with that stick Al. Every time i see your plane till my cords dance a little.


----------



## Bertha

I will ask that all this wordy word stuff stop and stop crapping on the EPIC THREAD.
.
+1. Dan is really good with some out-of-nowhere veiled vulgarity. That's the finest kind.
.
*my Monarch Machinist Vise-Bandit*
.
Do tell, you dirty, dirty man. Have I missed a pic of it. I have a vise fetish, and a plane fetish, and a chisel fetish, and other unspeakable fetishes.
.


----------



## Bertha

*my cords dance a little*
.
lolol. I'm using that.


----------



## ShaneA

So, is this rod an electronic device? Not familiar with them, sounds kind of interesting in a non pornagraphic sort of way.


----------



## bandit571

Just a 5" one, with the old Bulldog on the side. It is holding the beltsander so i can sharpen a few things up.









Maybe a few "Whackers" instead????


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Sam! Only my favorites make it into my till. There are only two LNs (hooray!), a single transitional, a single coffin, a bunch of roundie rocks, two eclipse jigs lol, a bunch of cheapo Stanley chisels, Don's 4, tons of JusFine stuff, one freaky no-name plane that's phenomenal, Grizz's lighter, Mads' marking knife, and a Hamler scraper in Dan's 4 1/2. A man likes what he likes and these are my most prized possessions. 
.
NOT to offend people from whom I've bought planes and they're not in my till!!!!! It's like a fraternity initiation; you have to endure some awfulness before you get in. I'm looking at the pic and I see a lot of guys here represented. 
.


----------



## Dcase

So I took a break from watching some Cuckold videos to check the new post on here…

Dude, I really do get what you are saying and I was not saying you were wrong. My point was that not everyone can go out and buy the best tool every time they need it. Cheaper tools and shop made tools have a place for all woodworkers. I do agree that if you buy the best you only buy it once but not everyone can do that for every tool so its good to see other options…

Al, your cabinet is looking full. I really like it.


----------



## thedude50

Nice cabinet Al I do approve.


----------



## thedude50

I just listed this on eBay check it out a nice old user


----------



## Bertha

Badass, Bandit!!!
.
Shane, yes, electronic. They run on 110V. Here, let me find mine.
.
The GoldenRod Ilol) Dehumidifer Rod is designed to handle humidity from the interior of your safe, locker or cabinet and protects against rust by generating a low level of heat that removes moisture from the air. All GoldenRod Dehumidifier Rods come with a detachable plug for easier mounting. This model must be mounted horizontally at the bottom of an enclosure to work properly.
.
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/1138359695/goldenrod-dehumidifier-rod-with-detachable-plug-110v-gold
.
I got a PEET one for my gun safe. Really, the cheap one at MidWay is probably as good as the expensive ones.


----------



## thedude50

Any of you guys making the move to windows 8 ?

I have been playing with it at the store the last couple of weeks and have my own opinion on it but I would like to here what you guys think first.


----------



## thedude50

*I think that The schwarz would be easier to read? P.A.R.A.G.R.A.P.H. is your friend. Three, four lines, and then hit "ENTER" twice. If you to add more space, hit it a third time. One big old block of words is not the easiest thing to read. *

Bandit even I know you only change paragraph when you change a topic you don't get to pick and choose the rules you all want people to follow .


----------



## Bertha

Thank you, Dude50. That shoulder is nice, too. I've never had an old enough Stanley shoulder to really give them a fair shot. I had a $hit modern one that was just that…$hit. 
.
I'm going to resist Win8 until I can't any longer. I bought Vista, Win7×32, and Win7×64 when I was in a PC building phase. I think Vista's Media Center is still the best. Win7×64 needs so many codecs it's silly.
.
Win8 is supposed to be all tablet friendly, and I don't plan to own a tablet (unless it's the transformer with the keyboard, which kinds of defeats the tablet). I think you mentioned that you use Dragon, Dude. The tablet setup with Win8 might actually work really well for you. I type 80wpm like a fairy secretary, so I need my keyboard. My dragon at work took me years to train. I'm learning Mandarin, so I should probably start training dragon now


----------



## Bertha

Dude, I think we could put this critique of your authoring style to rest if everyone understands how you're entering your prose. If you're using Dragon Dictate, then people will probably stop giving you a hard time. If so, just say "new paragraph" after you complete a thought. No one cares if it's a long post. I use periods b/c my netbook doesn't get along with the LJ page. Just space it out if you're sick of hearing about it.


----------



## bandit571

It is more of a way to make it easier on your readers to actually read what you are wanting to write. Like taking a breath during a speech. Make a "pause" for effect? Gives your readers a chance to digest a little bit as they read along. It might add an inch or two to the length of the page, so what.

That Vise is a "Hand-me-down" from a Grand Uncle of my wife. Uncle "Dolff" also had quite a few old tools that wandered in from the local Big Four RR' s Roundhouse's Machine Shop. Used on all the old Steam Locos back then. Might still have a 1" wide cold chisel stamped as ARROW TOOLS on one side, and "CCC & St.L" on another. He also served in WWI.

Make things easier to read, Lance. My eyes will thank you for that. Rules were laid down for Paragraphing LONG before I was even a twinkle in Dad's eye. I even learned them back in the late 50s-early 60s. I think it was called "Composition 101" back then….


----------



## Bertha

Man, you've got some cool stuff, Bandit; and a legacy that really speaks to me.
.
I don't think we should beat anyone up about their writing style but you want what's written to be read. I have a tendency to skip a large block of text because this thread moves so fast. It's not because I don't want to read the material; I just have to keep up. A quip and a pic registers quickly with me, but I don't take my own advice.
.
I probably have the biggest mouth on this site. Breaking it up into locker room snippets gets at least some of it read
.
Lysdexic is a twinkle in my brown eye. 
.
Someone friggin buy this so I can stop daydreaming about it.
.


----------



## lysdexic

For someone who is s proponent of vintage and big ol' iron you sure are salivating over those shiny, dainty, boutique chisels.


----------



## bandit571

Must be the shape of the handles???? I like ones like…









or….









Or, even…









or just a small saw???









or just what ever wanders in the doorway…









As long as the fit my old hands…


----------



## thedude50

Ill take them the minute i sign my new contract Al I cant do it till then Al

I am not using dragon since the crash a week ago i dont have the version they updated me to when they killed 11 so i am trying to get them to resend 11.5 cause I dont want to buy 12 .


----------



## Bertha

Scotty, I smell what you're cooking. It's like a coffee table book that you'd never take camping. Or like buying gold coins and putting them in a safe. It's about the owning and admiring; not using. Hence my reluctance. Talk about a slippery slope. Once I start buying tools to admire, I'm sunk. 
.
It's like the first time I smoked crack with a hooker at the dog track while living in my Mom's basement. Things can only go down from there.


----------



## Bertha

Scotty, you're big into the Scouts for your kid. I've been setting up some sweet camping gear. I forgot how much I liked this stuff as a kid (Indian guides and Scouts). I've got my Doomsday/Zombie stuff ready to roll, but this is different, peaceful. It's fun arranging the pack, planning for the hike. I got a cool camping stove on Stef's advice. I'm jealous that you get to share that experience with the younguns.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Cant wait until i get to go camping with my little one. I loved it as a kid and still think of it when i smell the fresh, cool, crisp, autumn air. Great family memories.


----------



## Bertha

Matt, I don't know how I got away from it. I'm really pumped about it now because there are a lot of toys involved For now, I'm just bringing my dog and a pack up on the mountain on my property. Neither one of us has forked up the balls to stay there overnight yet. It's pretty exciting to me.


----------



## OnlyJustME

All that artillery and you cant over night it? What will happen when zombies take over and you happened to be out in the woods?
I've been away from it for quite a while myself. I've probably forgotten most of what i know but it'll come back to me when i start up again. Nice thing is there is a state park 8 minutes away with camping allowed. I don't have a very big back yard and what i do have is the dogs. . . . . . . uhhhh . . . . crap pit. Don't pick up the logs in the back yard. Yes. The one dog craps LOGS bigger than me. Too much info?


----------



## Brit

Al said "*Neither one of us has forked up the balls to stay there overnight yet.*"

That sentence brought back some memories Al. Twenty years ago, I was heavily into rock climbing and mountaineering (mostly in the Alps).

When mountaineering, you have to seriously justify everything that goes into your pack because you have to carry it over all kinds of terrain. Take too much and you'll move too slow and won't get up and down again in time. Take too little and you're probably going to die because you don't have adequate protection from the elements if you have an accident or the weather takes a turn for the worst. You are very much on your own in that kind of environment and you make your own luck with the choices you make.

We used to take a self-inflating mat to insulate us from the cold ground and a Gore-tex bivvy bag that you literally climbed inside and zipped up around you, much like a body bag. I've slept in that bivvy bag hanging vertically off the side of an icy rock face on the highest mountain in Austria, swinging like a pendulum in a gale force white-out. I've slept in it in a ruined roofless deer hut high in the French alps with an enormous stag standing over me snorting his disapproval.

That bivvy bag saved my life in the mountains on many occasions, but the strangest place I ever slept in it was at a French rest stop car park. We had been on a 3 day climb and were travelling back to our campsite late at night. We were absolutely knackered so we decided we would stop and sleep at the rest stop. We laid our bivvy bags out on the tarmac, got in them and tried to sleep.

Still pumped with adrenalin from the climb, I laid there awake and motionless for some time. I could hear French families pull up in their cars, get out, see these weird shapes on the ground in the moonlight and quickly get back in their cars thinking there had been some kind of massacre. If I thought they were taking too long to get spooked, I would move an arm and pretend I'd suddenly come back to life. It was hilarious.


----------



## donwilwol

Well, you guys have been busy. Doesn't anybody sleep anymore?

Al, Windows 8 takes a little getting used to, but it works pretty well. Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on your perspective) I have to learn it, or at least its server side counterpart.

New thought, new paragraph. +1 on the golden rod. I've had one in my gun cabinet for about 15 years. I used to have problems with the leather straps even. Since the golden rod, no problems.

I was heavily into rock climbing and mountaineering (mostly in the Alps). Now that's serous stuff!! The only mountains I ever climbed was the Adirondacks in search of whitetail. But then my .06 adds a good 8-9# to the equation.

I haven't had a whole lot of LJ time lately and the shop time has been pretty much 0. I hope work levels off here pretty quick.

One more thought, carry on!!


----------



## LukieB

The hand plane of my dreams right now. A Type 15 number 1 with nearly a full decal…....drool.
A steal at a mere 1800 dollars.

*Andy* Good story, I can just picture their terrified faces. LOL

*Al*, Your cabinet is awesome and inspires me to get going on mine.


----------



## donwilwol

with the orange frog no less. That would be a SW to own. SWEET HEART, can I have $1800?


----------



## bhog

I think Andy just admitted to being the most interesting man in the world. Almost man crushing right now.

Al nice till.


----------



## chrisstef

I made a WayneC frog flattening device that easily outperforms the mate on my LNs.* - clue me in on this device brosious.

Dancing Cords Sam - Dont start a fire with all the friction bro.

Andy - seriously, is there anything you havent done. Not only can this guy sharpen his own saws on a workmate to perfection but he can also swing from his bag in the wind. Thats some (biivy) sack ya got there buddy.

Carrying all your own gear for a couple of night in the woods is an "inch adder" for sure. Theres nothin like it. What kind of pack you rollin with Big Al?

And im with Don, hit they hay around 10:00 and look at all the fun i missed. I was elbow deep in baby mud most of the night. Tater had a pretty good case of the Micky D's milkshakes ill tell ya. Too much info?


----------



## donwilwol

Now I know where I'd seen that guy on the beer commercials.


----------



## Bertha

edit: double post


----------



## donwilwol

i use a file to flatten the frog. But, to make a jig like Al is talking about, just cut a groove in a piece of hardwood for the iron adjuster to go, and stick some sand paper to it. (The board, not the groove )

I've always meant to make one just to polish them up a bit, but its cosmetic, it doesn't really help with tuning. Or at least thats my opinion. I'm not that much into shiny, especially when its covered up.

Then it just takes a little valve grinding compound for where the frog meets the base, but I really don't think this is usually Necessary.


----------



## Bertha

I forgot to post that last night, lol.


----------



## donwilwol

nope, you posted it Al. I read it this morning… hehe

EDIT: Or I've got a physic thing going on.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, that's incredible. I've always admired climbers but I just don't have it in me. 
.
Stef, what Don said. I just used two pieces of marble and set them in a wooden little jiggy thing. Like Don said, I don't think the frog needs much. Relatively flat is good enough. That comment was more in response to the "superiority" of the LN frog. 
.
Lukie, would that complete the set? If so, I'm afraid you might have to consider it. Make your Wife go without shopping for a while, lol


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with you Al. I would love a complete set of SW type 15 with the orange frog and labels. But then who wouldn't. What makes it worth more is the label AND the orange frog AND its a #1.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Sweet Heart, can i buy this plane or should we pay the mortgage?


----------



## Brit

"Andy - seriously, is there anything you havent done."

That's it now Chris, you've had all my stories. I'm gonna be boring as hell from now on. LOL.

"Andy, that's incredible. I've always admired climbers but I just don't have it in me."

I was scared of heights when I started climbing Al, but you know climbing is a lot like hand tool woodworking. First you learn to use the equipment safely, then you trust the equipment will do what it is designed and built to do. That's why I saw to my lines now, rather than away from them. It is all about developing the skill and trusting the equipment.


----------



## donwilwol

I was scared of heights when I started climbing
Andy, that brings back some memories that may very well be the start of my attitude for mind over matter. I was scared of heights when I was younger. After school I was in a dead end job and looking to get out. For some reason I haven't figured out yet, a major roofing company (the 7th largest in the US at the time) offered me a job as a branch manger. My first climb out on a church steeple, slate roof, a gazillion miles in the air, and a determination to make sure the guys who now worked for me didn't see the fear in my eyes is a memory I will have forever.

Thanks for letting me relive that moment ;-)


----------



## Brit

My pleasure Don. LOL. Great story.


----------



## donwilwol

random pic back on track. Type 9 #4


----------



## LukieB

Yeah, that would indeed complete the set. But I cannot justify that kind of money on a tool I'm not sure I would even use. (I'd be too afraid to break it) Although I've been bitten by the collector bug, I'm a user too and all my planes are tuned and sharpened and used. So for now it will have to remain a dream…..for now. Someday I'll find me one at a garage sale for $5. Hey a guy can dream right??

Plus, that would mean blowing off not only the mortgage payment, but the car payment too, LOL

And even if I did have 1800 to drop on a tool right now, I'd get me a Laguna bandsaw. It's the power tool of my dreams right now.


----------



## Brit

Back at ya…


----------



## LukieB

Andy, 
Those shavings look good enough to cover in country crock and ketchup and eat : )


----------



## donwilwol

Luke, That's because Andy holds the record


----------



## bandit571

The last time I went "Camping", I was getting PAID for it. E-5 over twenty, thank you.

I am going to place a few Block planes on the Ebay today. Seems the stash has grown to 13 block planes. Going to sell about six of them, I hope. Pictures later, after I load them up…

For those not too cold nights camping, we'd take the old Poncho and it's liner, and make a "Pharte Sack" to sleep in. About a quarter of the weight of a regular sleeping bag. We also had a Gasoline powered Squad Stove. Thats right, Gasoline. Fill it up, pump it up, and "Brew Up". Back when the "Meal in a bag" was a "Meal in a can", we'd take the meat item, open the can with the P-38, leave the lid in place. Put the can back in the cardboard box it came in, and set the box on fire. Can cooked the item inside, without any smoke to give you away.

A "Shelter Half" and a Poncho, and a couple poles can make a nice little "Hooch". No poles? find two trees the right distance apart, and string a rope between them. Cut a tree branch as a prop to hold up the middle, so that any rain will run to the outside of the "tent".

Another use for a pair of trees: Locate a large tree limb, and two trees away from the campsite. Dig a hole between the trees. Lash the tree limb between the trees at knee level. Porta-john is now complete.


----------



## bandit571

The Block plane Herd, in three photos…









feel free to name any that you know…









a potpurrie (sp) of planes…









six of these are going on the Ebay-ski, later today. I think I can "Make do" with the rest…


----------



## donwilwol

What do you want for the 118


----------



## Bertha

I like the way you think, Bandit.


----------



## Brit

Luke - I had to google Country Crock. At first I thought it was a snappy creature from 'deliverance' country. We don't get that over here.


----------



## Bertha

Fake butter, man. Gotta love the South.


----------



## LukieB

Andy, I thought you'd get a chuckle, It's never as funny if you have to google it to get it : ) Wasn't it you that posted the link to the Sketti recipe a couple days ago? Or am I losing it?


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got $20 on the first guy to eat 6oz of skettis.


----------



## LukieB

I'm not sure $20 is enough for me to even watch someone eat 6oz of skettis


----------



## chrisstef

Ill up the ante to the next witherby chisel i find on top of the twink.


----------



## bhog

Whats skettis ? Or do I want to know?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Only 6 oz? i think i can do that for a witherby. Maybe. when will you find that witherby? lol


----------



## LukieB

http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/bella/2012/09/sketti_honey_boo_boo_comes_to.php

I had to scroll back quite a few posts to find the link, It was Andy, I'm not crazy


----------



## chrisstef

Yes Matt!!! Im hopefully rust hunting tomorrow. I find a witherby and its on like donkey kong.


----------



## Brit

Sorry Luke, I had totally not registered the fact that the Skettis recipe had a tub of Country Crock in the photo.


----------



## bhog

Here is last months haul.Not extraordinary but new users.










A 278 that I need all parts for lol.A I dunno.A 78 and 2 #3's.They are both t11/12's.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice additions hog.


----------



## bhog

Thanks Steff.

The Sketti ,I just read the article, is an instant mud blow(Andy thats a toilet sprayer).I can only imagine the greasers that would follow the initial explosion.O>>>M>>>G. Not sure if its worth a twink but throw in a witherby and possibly worth it to hear somebody excersize any demons that may be in whatever room they happen to squirt in.

Matt go for it bro.Then drink a sixer of cheap ice beer.


----------



## Bertha

Sketti, I could handle that. Of course, I spent a lot of time in Louisiana where we fry stuff that's already been fried. A Popeye's buttermilk biscuit is worth dying for, which you will. 
.
Kind of related, I took Steak to the vet this morning and the vet commented about his svelte figure. My fiance' is out of town for training and I upped the canned Blue Buffalo stew into his dry. Two big chicken jerky treats a day. All muscle, son. Anyhow, my vet said she was sick of dealing with, "fatass dogs" and likened it to "the epidemic of fatass kids". That was some unexpected strength out of nowhere. 
.








.
32.2, get some.
.
Stef, I ordered a JetBoil rig. You DO know that they have a French Press kit for it. It's a drag that they make the fuel so difficult to ship. I buy my clothing on the internet. Dogfood from Petflow.com (recommend). That's how much I hate going to the store.
.
In woodworking news, these mallet guys have got me to the lathe. Once my shop is trashed with lathe debris, I'm more inclined to keep it moving. I received a PennState delivery today with a bunch of nonsensical projects. That .50 caliber pen kit they sell is pretty impressive. Got a kaleidoscope (sp?) for a friend at work that's a freak over them. Gluing up a side panel of chestnut for my linen press. 
.
I really need to get this e-mail straight so I can post pictures with ease.


----------



## Bertha

Since I really don't have anyone IRL to talk to,
.
I spent the day doing pre-winter maintenance. Changed the oil/filter & plugs on all the lawn stuff, snowblower, generators, etc. Do y'all do the whole drain thing over the winter? I mention it b/c I did it right outside of the shop, had some Old Crow Medicine Show going, sun shining, tools right there at the ready. Just a good feeling I've been dying to share with someone who can relate.
.
While I've got the lathe spinning, if there's anything the locals need, let me know. I was about to say, "I could do a knob or two" but didn't want to lob that up there. Anyone need anything, let me know.


----------



## Brit

Teamwork fellas, teamwork…


----------



## Brit

Nice use of hand tools…


----------



## donwilwol

Nice video Andy. The brass dogs made me nervous though.


----------



## terryR

Hey Al, come on down to alabamy…32.3…and much higher out in the country where we live! You say you're polishing knobs for the group now?


> ?


 Using the soft jaws? 

Andy, thanks for the awesome videos! We don't get TV here anymore…but you just made my day! I'm over to check out their website…


----------



## chrisstef

Really? Handle the sketti's? I throw up in my mouth a little bit every time i think about it. Im pretty sure Gram Pepe's soul would haunt me forever if i ate the Sketti's. She made the best macaroni sauce ever. I can still smell Sunday dinner at Birch St.

Glad you pulled the trigger on the Jetboil … french pressin some joe in the woods is major hossness. As far as draining all the fluids, im not a believer. I will use some stabilizer in the fuel but im not pullin the plug and pouring oil in there. I need to get in gear and change the oils in all my lawn equip, i also need new skid plates for the snowblower. I blew the leaves for the 4th time this fall and cleaned all the dead wood from Sandy.

Hog - the M.B. would be vicious from a skettis and 6 rack challenge. Full rear bowl coverage, under the seat too. I vote for Genny Ice. I just gagged.

In shop news ive started regrinding a Sargent VBM iron that had a major chip out of it. Im also attempting my first camber, maybe a 1/16". I busted out the Wen wetwheel for the task and some 80 grit on the WS. Another 30 minutes or so i should have it licked. We'll see if she leaves any tracks. Iron headed to the Union smoother.

If you ever end up in New Haven CT …


----------



## Gshepherd

Hey by lookin at the map I sure am glad I live in CO…..

Since I really don't have anyone IRL to talk to,

You just made my day, I'm in the same boat…......... I am not counting of course a Lady I know who has 60 some ferrets, several birds, and sugar gliders cause the conversations do get pretty stale quick….

Time to go glue up several thousand feet up for some moulding but in between I will make a mallet to die for…...


----------



## Brit

Mud blower. LOL. That's a good one. We call it pebbledashing this side of the pond. I particularly like the definitions provided in the Urban Dictionary. Check it out.


----------



## chrisstef

Andy the definitions of pebbledashing the loo are simply fantastic. My wife failed to see the humor though as for me im still chuckling.


----------



## Bertha

Pebble friggin Dashing. I love this thread.
.
for Andy:
.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Upper+Decker
.
Well, I hit the lathe to make one of those .50 pens. It's a weird assembly, maybe not weird for pen guys; but I ruined it. Once you press those pieces together, it's over. Mine was Macasser (sp?) ebony and it was gorgeous at 3000 grit. Creamy like a weekend with Christef. 
.
I got some really cool pen and spindle blanks, though. Stabilized burls and the like; and some pink ebony for a project for my fiance. 
.
I really want to make some totes out of burl from the Oregon Burls guy here. That's something I haven't seen here yet but this guy actually makes it affordable. 
.
Does anyone use Picassa? I've got to figure some way to post pics from my phone. I'm waiting to buy a camera until I have my zoo plans settled (going to see a walrus). I really have been playing with planes in the shop, but pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Brit

Nice. )


----------



## bhog

LOL.I will definately use that one in a sentance,thanks Andy.

Stef mine either.I guess it takes a special kind to not lol at something as fabulous as that.

*Creamy like a weekend with Chrisstef * ewwwww. Al I have a nice strip of Quilted bigleaf that would make a killer pen,or 2 or 3.Let me know if you want a piece.I kept it to make something with it,marking knife etc. havent and probably wont.Its yours if you want it.


----------



## chrisstef

There's also the slightly more rare "tree top". The tree top is when the participant straddles the opposing partitions in a multi throne set up. One leg over each partition hovering around 4' over the bog. Bombs away. Lol @ creamy.


----------



## ShaneA

OMG, hard to believe there are actually terms for some of these activities. So wrong, but yet still amusing.

On another note, all the lathe, mallet and handle talk has a guy wanting to invest in a lathe, even though I dont have the knowledge, space or cash. But, when has that ever stopped anybody? I am thinking one of the great forum starters (Al?) Should start a lathe forum, so I can absorb/steal all the insight from various members that I can. Because the only thing I know about lathes…is that I know nothing about lathes… But I am looking to learn.


----------



## lysdexic

Well, I learned something today. LOL

In fact, I was just scolded by the wife because I woke her with my siezure like chuckling. There is not much funner than trying NOT to laugh.


----------



## thedude50

Andy thanks for the killer videos and the humor.

Al, I love camping up in the pines they make a distinct noise when fall comes and the sap starts to run back into the trunk. It is a whispering sound then a soft breeze and that smell of the pines is wonderful. My Ranch has Oaks and it is a nice place but I want to go up higher into the pines.

My brother in law who was wiring my shop had a bad fall a couple of weekends ago. He called me up and said he could not finish the job. This had me stressed as I didn't know if I could find someone else to do the work on short notice. I got lucky though and got a hold of the guy who wired the shop at my old home. While this job is much larger I needed to get it done and am happy to say he made it today we are a bit over half way done and all but a couple of wires are done. It is going to be really nice not to chased down an extension cord every time you want to turn on a different machine.

Don, does the Wane c jig work on bedrocks too? I can't seem to picture what you're talking about do any of you guys have a picture of this jig I would like to see how it works and then I want to know how you flatten the body to mate as well as a new plane of high quality.


----------



## Mosquito

Lots of activity today… 
-

Andy, I enjoyed those videos.
-

So, I started out by saying I was going to clean my "shop" but then I ended up getting distracted by all my mortise chisels just laying on the floor. So after cleaning up the shavings, and my dovetailing stuff, I decided to fix that issue. I used only scraps that I had on hand for it. I did these mortises by hand  Bench chisels to make the ends and clean out some of the waste, then the #71 to finish it off.


----------



## Mosquito

As well as this… I just screwed two "feet" to the board that I had always been using to clamp my unused clamps to. I had them leaning against the wall, but that was starting to leave marks on the paint from moving, so I decided to make this so they wouldn't have to lean against the wall anymore. It's all in the name of "cleaning up"... I swear!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Al, I don't supose you have an index for this thread?


----------



## ksSlim

Mos> No dove tails on top? JK
Took me a sec to see the M&T joint.
Good way to "get it together".


----------



## chrisstef

Rockin it out chef stef style this mornin …









Creamy weekends do have their rewards


----------



## ksSlim

Look's like yer makin do. Good for you.
Are ya makin bisquits or flap jacks?
Few cackle berries would fill it out.


----------



## chrisstef

Im heading for the waffle iron this mornin KsSlim … gotta ask whats a cackle berry? I do love me some flap jacks though.


----------



## terryR

Shane, here is a small forum discussion on lathes. I just bought the Jet 1220VS because of the variable speed function, and good reviews elsewhere online. A mid-sized lathe about $700…

THAT was the upper end of my budget. But, there are so many freekin choices out there it IS tough to pick one out. Just remember a lathe doesn't come with chucks (another $150) or chisels.

I'll be happy to start a lathe of our dreams thread if you guys really want to talk…I SURE DO! Always trying to learn more!

Hey Mos, you make some great stuff on that workmate…extra credit for using it!


----------



## donwilwol

Start it Terry. I'd love to learn more about turning.


----------



## terryR

'*Lathe of your Dreams Forum*' is now here

PLEASE share your knowledge and ask questions…you guys know I'm addicted to learning…AND the lathe!


----------



## bhog

Steff if I spent the weedend and you made me that thin ass bacon I would uppercut,throat punch,serious cross to the body,and then finish you with a dragon kick(not a personal threat).You gotta roll 3/16 babe.


----------



## chrisstef

My wifes used to the thin stuff, i dunno what would happen if ahe got a hold of some thick bacon. I might be in trouble. Now you bhog, could probably take most of the pig in one shot


----------



## bhog

*My wifes used to the thin stuff* lol *I dunno what would happen if ahe got ahold of some* hog. double lolol. Sounds like the making of one of Dans cuckold vids….. And im on fire…


----------



## Mosquito

Tanks Slim. I had thought about dovetailing the top, but then I realized it was already 11, and I just wanted it done  Plus, that would have taken another 3/4" off the height, and the chisels would have gotten quite close to the bases


----------



## LukieB

*Mos*, the chisel rack looks awesome. I enjoy those days where you set out to do something, but let yourself get totally side-tracked by a small woodworking project. Love being able to make something useful with the stuff I have laying around…although I have a tendency to let those small projects spiral outta control. Having a Woodcraft nearby doesn't help, I always find myself making excuses to go out there and wander around.

Anyway, rack looks good and should serve you well… until your collection out-grows it : )

*Terry*, Looking forward to following the Lathe thread, I'm in the same boat as Shane, never had one but find myself wanting one more and more lately, excited to learn more.


----------



## Bertha

Sorry, Topa. It's been talked about, but we're so all over the place that the index would include some horrific topics. 
.
Stef, now you're just showing off. Where's the friggin Country Crock!?
.
I spent a good deal of time in the shop today. Stared at a Bedrock and did nothing with it. I've trying to get my handskills back on the lathe for some projects. This one's from today.
.








.
I'm taking it over to the new LATHE thread!!!! Thanks for that, Terry


----------



## chrisstef

All right fellas whatcha know about a #6 made in canada?









A buddy of mine scooped it up at a swap meet today. Thats all i got for pic unfortunately.


----------



## Bertha

^wow, Stef, that's a new one for me. Maybe a Canuck here can chime.
.
I know I'm wearing this out, but I have to share how gorgeous this wood is. I'll never see it again after tomorrow morning, so I want to immortalize it. 
.









.


----------



## thedude50

Well guys the saw stop finally got fired up for the first time tonight it was a real joy. I am very pleased to say I made a good choice in saws. The thing just does it so well. I have waited many years to own a big cabinet saw and I am very pleased I do own one now.

I have a few jobs in the works and this saw will make the big rips so much easier. I had the shop all done except for the line to the new compressor It will get done in the morning I am very excited to get it done because once it is in place the Rapid air system will go in too. I will have a compressed air drop at each bench and at each machine so clean up will be a snap. Things are finally coming together

I have a few shop fixtures to make to make life easier and I will be doing these as time allows but the plan for my dream shop is coming together. There is not anything I really need to make all the projects I desire come to fruition.

I have a since of extreme fulfillment. I am really looking forward to more projects And they will be where I spend my time every single day. I truly wish all of you could reach this same goal to have the shop and tools you desire and to be content.


----------



## ShaneA

I have an iron that was made in Canada, maybe a SW I would have to hunt it down to be sure. However, the plane that it came on was marked made in USA. I see some Canadian ones on Ebay from time to time.


----------



## Bertha

Dude, which cabinet saw are you downgrading from? I thought you had a UniSaw? 
.
In any event, getting a new centerpiece of the shop is probably one of the best feelings in the World. I'm sincerely happy for you. I remember when I got my hokey JET and I spent some time just looking at it. It was fantastic, and still is. I've been looking for a vintage Oliver for what…2 1/2 years now. If I get too anxious, I'll get the PM, Uni, or a Hammer. It's just low on the list right now. 
.
I've got about 10 projects 1/10th finished. Notice the screws and no bench, lol.
.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea had me baffled. Says it has a canada iron too. Ill take pics of it tomorrow when i see it first hand.

Nilla friggin wafers. Nuff said.


----------



## Mosquito

Was at the parents' place today, doing some laundry, and making some sign holders for a puppet group that we're in through church. Nothing "fine" just functional (and cheap…)









And made some progress on the bench… Going to start a blog shortly, but here's another sneak peak


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nice chunk of wood there Mos.


----------



## Mosquito

That it is… I just hope I don't mess it up *too* bad!


----------



## racerglen

Lots of Stanley stuff was made here, I have a 5 and a half with Canadian SweetHart blade , couple 4's, 
etc etc, square, I'd have to do another inventory ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

There were some questions about flog flattening so I snapped a shot of how I do it over the week end. In this particular one I removed the iron adjuster yoke so I just had to work around the lat adjuster. I don't usually remove the yoke. Note the stepped block in the vise for different size frogs.










And they are all the same, whether its Stanley, Bedrock Sargent etc.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the info Glen i had never seen one before. I got my mitts on i t this morning and it looks to be a T12 or 13. Man he had a serious haul .. i think i influenced him, like a junk collector really needed that lol. But he didnt pay more than $5 for anything and he got a MF breast drill, #18, # 9 1/4, #220, #3 craftsman, #4 stanley, #5, #5 with a W Greaves Iron, #6 made in Can, a disston keyhole saw, and a drawknife.


----------



## bhog

Dude ,that was an easier read,thank you.

I hope to one day have a shop set up the way I want.I need about another 2000 sf.It wont be where Im at now.I have stuff too spread out now.Wood and another shop 14 miles away.It would be nice to have everything together.I like the idea of having a shop at home because its easy.I have thought about setting up shop somewhere else but the distance sucks.No running out real quick to tinker.Actually have 3 shops 1 is for work.


----------



## Brit

Lance +1 for what bhog said. Whatever you're doing now to make your posts more readable, keep doing it. I understood every word the first time I read it.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice set up in the vice there Don, no racking on that bad boy. My vice needs an overhaul. It tends to skew the workpiece to one side. Makes Stef cranky. I really need a new bench now that ive somewhat identified my style.


----------



## racerglen

Stef, I tracked this tidbit on some Stanley ops in Canada, Roxton Pond is in Quebec province.

"Roxton Pond Tool Company, The Roxton Plane, Roxton Pond, The Stanley Rule and Level Company. " 
"W.S. Bullock, president of the Roxton Tool and Mill Company since 1902, sold to the Stanley Rule and Level Co. (in 1907) important properties among which "The absolute control of the water power, two dams, including the new one four hundred and twenty-one feet long, twenty feet high, giving thirty-four feet of head on water wheels, the electric plant with a capacity of five hundred lights extending over the entire village and plants; grist, sowing, planning mills; foundry, machine shops and complete manufacture of carpenter planes and "S" wrenches, with all equipment herein…" The Stanley Company ceased to operate in 1984." 
(that'd be operate in Canada as a manufacturer..;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Love that info Glen, thanks brother. Stuff like that interests the heck out of me. Whats got me all hopped up now is the W Greaves Iron jammed into a #5. How that made it over from England and found its way into a Stanley is pretty neat. And it matches the gouge i just picked up … i might have to trade it for a stanley iron.


----------



## terryR

Don, THANKS for sharing that photo of your set up…That stepped block of wood is going to help me! Jeez…I've been using a plain stick of whatever to do that job…takes three hands to set it up. I'll make a stepped block first thing today…

Anybody, how hard is it to install one of those fancy twin screw vises on a makeshift table (not a bench at all)? I built a country boy twin screw vise from maple , threaded rods, and countersunk nuts on the backside…clamps to the table top…but it works like crap! terrible racking…too hard to feddle with all the vise parts and hold a workpiece at the same time.

I tried to copy TFWW's moxon vise…but my attempt sucks the big one! I think I want to try a store bought twin screw, but how simple are the instructions?


----------



## RogerM

Don't you think 22,780 replies is enough? This entry is losing it's usefulness. Suggesting Deleting!!!!!!!


----------



## carguy460

Really?


----------



## Dcase

Roger, your useless so I suggest just deleting your account. Troll


----------



## chrisstef

Offical HPOYD hairy eyeball.


----------



## terryR

where the f&ck did that come from?
useless? stop reading.


----------



## waho6o9

22,780 is not enough.
Useful information has been given on sharpening, the history of planes, 
purchases on the secondary market, new products and such, and helping
others understand how planes function properly. 
Enjoy your day.
All The Best.


----------



## Dcase

Its not even worth defending it to him… He is just a internet troll and those kind of people get off on starting crap on message boards… He just wants and needs attn because he must not get any at home.


----------



## waho6o9

Got it


----------



## donwilwol

we went threw this once before. Stop helping other you bunch of fools. Buy a new power planer and be done with it!!!


----------



## carguy460

Lol…22780 can't be enough, because people like me still need to ask the same questions that have been answered 10,000 posts ago. Its going to be an infinite loop, guys…and I love it!

Dreamy, though I don't know if I would ever learn how to use it properly:


----------



## terryR

Don, love your new tagline…and agree 1000%!
...endless loop…cool…


----------



## LukieB

Ha, this thread is a long way from losing it's usefulness, we're just getting started…on this endless loop!

Suggesting…..F**king off Roger, you don't get it. Maybe if you had taken the time to read some of those 22,000 posts you would.


----------



## Mosquito

Jason, I still need to get mine fixed up, put back together, and sharpened… It's not quite that fancy, though, as it's just wedge arm, and not screw arms…


----------



## carguy460

Wow! Thats awesome Mos! I really think I need one of those…the word need being used very loosely in this statement…


----------



## Mosquito

I'm going to be honest, and say that I'm not entirely sure why I got it lol I haven't had a chance to sharpen it up and use it yet… so far it just sits there looking good…


----------



## donwilwol

you got it because now you can do this http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/03/29/fillister-restored/


----------



## Mosquito

was browsing my local CL this morning Jason, and found this








http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/atq/3367092020.html


----------



## chrisstef

Thats on the craiger???? I rarely see a useful chunk of lumber nevermind that dream of a plane.


----------



## carguy460

Must…resist…temptation…

All I ever find on my craigslist is a bunch of broken down contractors tools…nothing that comes close to that!


----------



## Mosquito

It's the first of the sort that I've seen. I've found a couple of hand planes, but mostly well overpriced, or not very desirable… there's a Handyman that's been on CL for a couple months now, $5, but apparently no one wants it lol


----------



## Dcase

I have found some really good deals on Craigslist but it seems like for the past year or so I am having the same luck as Jason… A bunch of contractors tools.

I got both my Delta contractor style TS and my Delta floor standing drill press off CL for 300 dollars total. The TS was 200 and the DP was 100… The DP is still the best deal I have ever got on any tool.

I have found a few planes and or other old tools on CL for decent prices but most of the time when I find a plane its a common size/type and they are asking waaaay to much for it.

I now have the most luck on CL searching under the free section and also under the materials section. I have picked up some nice reclaimed wood for free.


----------



## mochoa

I finally got caught up after about 4 days out.

I wanted this one really bad but probably gone already. Vintage tool chest full of tools for $150
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/atq/3318807684.html
Look at the hardware on that thing. A couple of planes in there to boot.


----------



## Dcase

Another place I check is the Antique section. I have found a lot of people will list the old tools under Antiques rather then listing under the tool section.

This woodworking bench was listed recently on my local CL under the Antique section. They want 400.00 for it which does not sound all that bad if its in decent shape.


----------



## mochoa

Thats good deal! Wooden screw and all, you'll be hard pressed to make that for $400.


----------



## lysdexic

I'd buy that bench in a heart beat.


----------



## thedude50

Al, I have had and used to death the Jet Jwcs10 It was a nice saw for 800 dollars way before Hybrid saws came out. I simply could not afford a unisaw. So I went Jet I think your saw is similar if I can recall it is the blue jet saw but mine has two cast Iron wings and a 32 inch Xacta fence. It has been a great saw but it is in a 1.5 horse power class and there is a huge difference in the saws. The new saw slices through the wood like it isn't even there. It is a weird feeling to have the ability to increase the feed rate so much and for the saw not to bog or complain at all.

Bhog and Andy, I am working hard to please you guys and to be a better writer in my blog, it will save the editor a load of time and he will be even more pleased than you are. But mostly I want to thank you for saying my work at this is paying dividends.

Terry, I am about to install the Veritas twin screw on the first of two benches. The instructions seem to be very clear to me. However I will know a lot more in a week or so when I have actually finished installing a vise. I will give you an update then.

Andy, on the writing I took your advice I turned on every feature in Word to help me. I still don't know how to make it do things I could in 2003 but I am working on it. For example in 2003 I could have it critique my grammar and it would show the sentence and say run on or other tips like that. I don't see that feature or know how to do it in 2010. If any of you do know how to do this the help would be appreciated.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude, thank you for your efforts.

In Word 2010, look at Options under the File menu. Options is the second menu choice from the bottom, just above Exit. Once you select Options, a pop-up will be shown that includes settings screens for Proofing. That's what I think you're looking for.


----------



## donwilwol

dude, I'll echo the statements. I often just don't have time to read everything, so I skim. So like ("SO like", now thats how you write) your last post. I actually read it, and probably wouldn't have before, but if I was as busy as I've been lately, I'd skim it, see what each paragraph is about and maybe only read, maybe not, but part is better than none.


----------



## thedude50

Smitty, that is what Andy and some others had shown me. What I don't see is how to run the check for the finished document. I recall there was a button to do this in 2003 though that has been a while. I have all the features turned on yet I don't get the grammar check to run or make recommendations as well as the thesaurus.

Believe me I want people to read what I take the time to post. If improving my writing is the key, I will do every thing I can to make my writing better.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude, run Spelling and Grammar under the Review main menu. It's the button at the far left.


----------



## donwilwol

dude, in 2010, it will show the errors as you are typing. There is also a "recheck document" box, at the bottom of the screen Smitty posted, but you really should need it unless you've turn off the auto check.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got no shame in saying it and i would like to make it official. Bhog and I have a bromance goin on. He doesnt know that im doing this but i just cant hold it in anymore. I didnt initially know how to react but this is a liberal state and im not afraid anymore. Brandon let me know he was serious with this kind gift …


















A big leaf grease box. You the man Hog.


----------



## RGtools

I can't do it. I have had no modem for 5 days and I am still 400 posts behind…


----------



## lysdexic

Very nice box and a most excellent gift. I am not learned in the ways of the grease box. Why two lids?


----------



## Mosquito

The lower lid can slide back and forth on the pivot point, and in doing so slides onto the dovetail key (or in this case, triangle key). This then prevents that lid from being able to rotate open. The second (top) lid then rotates closed and keeps the bottom lid from being able to slide off of the dovetail (triangle) key. There was a Woodwright episode about them, which is the only reason I know 

Edit: This one: http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/2900/2901.html
About 3 minutes in you can see it. It's not that easy to see in Stef's pictures


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks Chris


----------



## Mosquito

Started cleaning the "shop" on Saturday, got distracted, and built the chisel rack… I was then gone for most of Sunday, and then otherwise occupied with entertaining Sunday night. Tonight, however, I finally got around to starting to finish cleaning up. Part of cleaning, I had to pick up all my planes off the floor where they were sitting, and so I figured, as long as I had them all sitting on the table, I might as well grab the travel till, my great grandfathers jointer, and my sandusky wedge arm plow, and take a group shot. Sorry, it's just with the phone, and a little fuzzy…









34 planes, and a spoke shave


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Monday Nite Pic: The #62


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, that's beautiful!


----------



## Mosquito

I would say the same of yours… I really want a low angle/bevel up, but there's just no cheap way to get out of that one…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, I know. Hard to pull the trigger on some things. I had no idea why a #62 would be more useful than a bench or block at some tasks, so I held out a longtime before this one came around (at a decent price). Glad I did buy it then, 'cause I love it now. Took awhile, though…


----------



## Mosquito

my current hunt is for a deal on a set of blades for a #46… was bidding on a set from St James tool bay, but they ended up going higher than the original buy-it-now price… should have just bought it… oh well. I'm going to try to hold out on buying more planes for a little while… at least until I get caught back up on cleaning and restoring the ones I've got…. plus I'd really like to save up for a good tenon saw… Currently rocking a LN dovetail and cross cut panel saw, and an Irwin big box special… I'd like a Bad Axe, but again with the whole $$$ thing


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I may have a couple back saws for cheap if you're interested. Pm me…


----------



## thedude50

looks like a quiet night. I am going to get up early and cast my votes lots of stuff on the ballot here and it is my duty to vote. politics aside I do hope you all vote. have a good day tomorrow .


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I thought you were going to say "cast bullets" but I guess the Election Day Match hasn't been shot of nearly a century ;-(


----------



## bhog

LOL at Stef…

Nice pics guys.


----------



## terryR

Love the grease box, brandon, a sweet piece of maple, there! I've gotta find time to make one of those…

Nice family shot, Mos, but we need to talk about your saw till!  Speaking of saws…I just bought *MY FIRST LN TOOL*! Their 14" rip tenon saw…not a bad deal IMO for $165…hate to admit it, but I've been too busy at the lathe to use the new saw…

Love that 62…one of these days…

yesterday, I turned a new knob for this V&B I'm trying to restore…don't see how Don can restore planes so fast! It takes me one day for the paint, one day for the tote, half day for a knob, half day for sharpening…maybe I'm just enjoying the process too much?


----------



## chrisstef

Thats why hes Don Yoda, no one knows how he does it. Between he and bandito i swear they employ elves.

SBizzle - what Mos said. Filled with some delicious paste wax. The KY tended to get splinters in it. Not good.

Mos - what no candles around that shrine?


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Did you know every second person in Ireland is Bipolar! Alistair


----------



## lysdexic

That makes sense since 1/2 of me is Irish. :^)


----------



## Mosquito

Terry, Yeah… a saw till was one of the things I was thinking about when I was cleaning everything up… I also want to build a plane till too lol Eventually… I was also looking at the LN Tenon saw, and the Bad-Axe, and Wenzloff, and Adria, there's a few options, but not that easy to pick!
-

Stef, there actually IS a candle in there ;-) It's hard to see, since it's white, and in a bag, but it's behind the spokeshave, and in front of the #71, on the right hand side…


----------



## Bertha

RogerM was on my buddy list, lol. That was a comment that's difficult to forgive. Pathetic, really. Speaking of troll, I'm unblocking HM. The blocking thing just doesn't sit well with me.
.
Much to catch up amongst this uselessness!
.
Dude, yeah, I've got the puny JET but I really haven't found the need for much more. I rip on it; crosscut on the RAS; then I'm mostly hand after that. I've had the luxury of working with some big cabinet saws and I know precisely what you're talking about. I'm used to my motor telling me when I'm feeding to quickly. The big saws don't even seem to notice. I think it'll take a vintage Oliver to make me upgrade my TS soon. If I decide I NEED one right away, I'll probably go PM or Uni. I'm done apologizing for my political motives against SawStop. Luckily, politics are banned
.
Jason and Mos, I've got a serious soft spot for those wooden goddesses. I like the wedge-arm, man. The fact that it's very difficult to set only makes me like it more. I like that there's an art to setting wood wedges. I'll deny that when I'm struggling with one, though I've never smashed a wooden plane; says something.
.
I'm with ScottyByo, that bench would be in the bed of my truck for more than asking. Dan, if you want to make a quick $100 bucks, snag it and I'll snag it. How far a drive are you from me? Y'all CL is very different than mine.
.
http://charlestonwv.craigslist.org/tls/3365655183.html
My CL just ends up making me sad and donating to the local food bank. Some of the sellers are just clearly struggling financially. I'm a Republican, but I donate to GOOD causes aggressively. I'm like that kid that doesn't like to be told to share. 
.
*Bhog and I have a bromance goin on. He doesnt know that im doing this but i just cant hold it in anymore*. 
.
Welcome to the three-way, Stef. I've got his greasebox on my desk at work. Try this on your colleagues: I put a little post-it note inside of it; for example, "Stef is a nob slobberer"; I then close it up and watch them struggle with it. Their victory will be bittersweet, lol
.
Smitty, you're just showing off. That thing is ridiculous. Mos, you've convinced me to work on my woodbody today. It will be done. Today's a vacation here b/c in WV, that's the only way you get people out to vote. They try to motivate the gang early before they're drunk. I wish I was kidding but that's the life here. Sam can attest, I'm sure. 
.
Allistair, everyone's bipolar now!!! It's not just Ireland. "Do you find sometimes that you're sad and down, not wanting to go to the shop…then other times you feel excited about life, can't wait to get in the shop?" Congratulations, you're bipolar!!! Don't worry about the fact that everyone in the World experiences those fluctuations in mood. Pfizer and Lilly have some expensive little candies for you.
.
Allistair, I visited Dublin before the tech boom, considering a job there. I went back afterwards and I didn't recognize the place. I could have lived like a King on the first trip; a pauper on the second. I really love Ireland. I'm off to Scotland sometime this year and I'm hoping to look up Jamie. Perhaps I'll go find Andy then head west to Galway. Be on the lookout for this criminal
.


----------



## Bertha

Someone asked about my new 25.06
.


----------



## Bertha

I also got this sweet Mauser in .270 w/ Douglas barrel, trigger rework, and safety switcharoo
.


----------



## lysdexic

Just so you guys know that oriental statue or urn, or whatever, stands 5 foot tall.


----------



## Bertha

^OMG! That was one of the most fantastic callouts I've received in a long while.
.
I'm still laughing.
.
I'm 5'8", 8" flaccid, best bench 345.
.
And I drive a truck and have lots of guns.
.
I'm a man.
.
I'm still laughing.


----------



## Bertha

How am I just now learning about Dave's website?!!!!!!!
.
http://chiselandforge.com/


----------



## donwilwol

why do some of my post show up about 3 hours later?

Al, that sounds like the start to a country western song. The I'm a man part, but I suppose you could throw in Dave's web site as well. Chisel and forge sounds pretty manly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 that blocking should be temporary.
.
Showing off? You mean not everyone has a shiny #62? (Heh, heh…)
.
Seeing Andy would be Hoss.
.
I'm not saying I'm available, or putting myself out there, but why does everyone have a bromance but me? Like the ladies in town that 'sleep with everyone,' 'cept I'm never in the right place at the right time. 
.
Oh, well. ;-)


----------



## bhog

I'm 5'8",8" flaccid, best bench 345* calling bull******************** on the 345. lol


----------



## lysdexic

I saw that #62 on Leach's tool list and thought of you Smitty. Does that count as a bromance?


----------



## lysdexic

Bhog, I call bull******************** too! But not on the 345#. Thats probably true.


----------



## donwilwol

I pick thing up and put them down.
I pick thing up and put them down.

Now I get it.

Smitty, you're more like the high class lady nobody can afford. We'd all like to go there, we just know we couldn't keep up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

345?!? A-hole.


----------



## bhog

Well Smitt we still have our thing going im just slutty.And if you point me to those ladies in town we will just have to make sure were in the right place at the right time next time.

I would almost swear this old gilf was trying to nail me at the auction after you left.She came and sat down right next to me and slurped down a super creamy piece of pie.All in my face.I played the hot shy type.I shoulda knocked the dust off of it… lol


----------



## Gshepherd

Smitty, you're more like the high class lady nobody can afford. We'd all like to go there, we just know we couldn't keep up_

That's why they invented Chloroform….......


----------



## bhog

In the pic he does look pretty short.lol

345 is HEAVY as hell.I would need like 8 midgets to help me negative that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

LOL!
.
I've been called lots of things, but high class ain't one I recall… heh!
.
Sorry I missed the pie-hole action at the auction, B! Woulda been a sight to see. 
.
Travel day today, off to Omaha-ha-ha… Air travel is so exciting. Had a square (cut) nail in my pocket, and it got me a very intimate frisking of my right leg and crotch area. So, Al, if you're ever in the mood to get up close and personal with the TSA…


----------



## carguy460

Wow…I knew today would be a big day…now i know why! The infamous Smitty will be 2 hours away from me! I knew I felt the force growing stronger in Northwest Missouri…

Don't go picking through all the good tools up there, Smit…leave some for us mortals to discover…


----------



## mochoa

Nice stash Mos. I think you need a tool chest, It would fit nicely in that spot and its movable.

The new Stanley #62 is priced pretty reasonably, christmas is right around the corner…

Nice Grease box Bhog! That's some searious man love going there Christef.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a plan for a lot of those planes Mauricio… it's just one of the projects on the "eventually" list…


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Al, I just got my hands on a Winchester 1894 (made in 1911) 32-40 in excellent shape. So now I'm a gun collector to. WTF Gomer?


----------



## chrisstef

Wow, a guy goes out to vote and to pop in on 2 jobs and see what i missed. Im never leaving my desk again.

SBizzle, fantastic call out. Call a guy out for having to put his thumb in his arse to make his wee wee pop out and he chuckles, call a guy 5 foot 3 and he gets pissed lol.

Smitty, excellent manuever with the cut nail. Hell at the rub n tug that kind of attention costs $50.

1 1/4" Stanley butt chisel … fo free. Get some.

The last time i moved 345 pounds i just put a hamburger on the nightstand. Slump buster.


----------



## donwilwol

I can kabota 345#, does that count?


----------



## chrisstef

Only if shes been passed out from Schlitz 40's Don. Or Boones Wine. Or the mad dog twenny twen twen ….


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Hell at the rub n tug …. " How is it no surprise that Stef knows the going rate.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, but Chris, I didn't even get his name…


----------



## chrisstef

Was this the guy smity?


----------



## Bertha

I'm 5'8",8" flaccid, best bench 345* calling bull******************** on the 345. lol
.
Might not want to, Hog. I'm pretty big into it.
.


----------



## donwilwol

what caliber are those guns….


----------



## Bertha

^you should have called me out on the 8" flaccid, which was a lie
.
I got decently into the shop today, working out a Butcher jointer from a pal. But I got distracted by a prank that will be revenged…. with great vigor
.








.
I did the beeswax/turpentine thing on the body and set it out in the sun. 
.








.
I powerjointed the sole first to 1/64:. This one's boxed, so I had to size the block afterwards. I did it with Don's #4 that I like.
.








.
I treated myself to some new ScarySharp paper.
.








.
The back was a bear. I'll never curse the extra coarse DMT again. It saved me. But I got it there. Took me seriously about 2 hours. Check out the weird taper the previous owner made. This thing came cambered at like an RG5 and the edges were knocked way off. 
.








.
I put it on the wet wheel at 25, then struck a secondary at 27.5 with the eclipse (I did the math, lol)
.








.
It may be my new favorite jointer. The iron isn't what you'd call "square", as the sides are kind of convoluted. The chipbreaker sits askew, but the thing works like a dream. I can understand why the previous owner blocked it.
.








.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^I don't want to talk about it. Need a smoke…


----------



## Brit

Amazing what you can do with Photoshop Al. )


----------



## Bertha

^it just dawned on me. You know that feeling you get after a big meal, recline in your LazyBoy and think, things are good.
.
'you think vintage planes feel that? 'like they've been waiting for so long to do what they do best?
.
That picture above made me think of it. AAAAAHHHhhhhh, he says.


----------



## Bertha

Amazing what you can do with Photoshop Al
.
That would be a hell of a lot easier, Andy
But that program is crazy expensive


----------



## donwilwol

well over the week end I finally got my welder welding.



















And why did I weld these 2 pieces together? Because I can.










And thought I'd play with some plane parts. Now be kind, this is the second thing I've welded with this welder and the 4 thing I've welded in about 10 years.




























I may need some more practice.


----------



## Gshepherd

Good Call….. Do some fill in and regrind it again…. Throw some shavings all over it take a pic like Al does and your good to go….


----------



## chrisstef

yes yes and yes … new ceiling material … i mean that plane came out wonderful Al. The Butcher lives on.

Planes definately feel like the "fat man in the chair with hand slightly inserted in waistband post a thanksgiving tripto-nap".

My boy just dropped off a milk crate full of beaters. Im gonna make a few of them sing for him, like the first hit of some good crack, ill have him hooked. 2 block plane restores for a Stanley 1 1/4" butt chisel. Fair n square.

How about a W Greaves iron jammed into a Stanley #4?


----------



## Mosquito

I wouldn't think anything less of you if you call the wood jointer your favorite… I really liked the one I used. I don't find it that easy to explain, but something about it just feels better to me…


----------



## Bertha

*Throw some shavings all over it take a pic like Al does and your good to go…*
.
Holy crap, I'm getting called out all over the place today, lololol
.
Good to see it.
.
Don, I thought the first pic was your weld; I was about to $hit myself Hey man, fill the gaps with bondo and paint it; your secret


----------



## donwilwol

Al, the jointer looks great.

So did you remove the sticker, or leave it?

I went to Home depot to get the wire for the welder. I needed 50 ft because I wanted the welder near the overhead. 50 ft was $75, 125 ft was $100. I can take my welder almost to the road now.


----------



## donwilwol

fill the gaps with bondo and paint it; your secret

if you note, the other side is pretty much missing the side. I did weld it, but it came out so bad I didn't take a picture. It was truly a practice piece.


----------



## Bertha

Sorry, Don, the sticker went No brainer on the cord. Why is that? Same goes with air hose. I took a welding class at a community college down the street in New Orleans. I was decent at the end. Going back to it a year or so later, I sucked. It wasn't like riding a bike. I bet you'll get your wheels quickly after a few practice jobs.


----------



## donwilwol

yea, I did fine on the steel, cast is a pain. I never tried cast before. I've heard the horror stories. But I won't be trying anything valuable for a while.


----------



## Brit

"That would be a hell of a lot easier, Andy"

Ain't that the truth Al.


----------



## Bertha

Looking huge, Andy No skimping on the testes either, I see (that's usually lacking, you know). You're well built, Andy, but you need to bring up your delts and calves to even you out. I think you've clearly got the lats covered. Triceps are a little over the top but good on you. 
.
Andy, my favorite bodybuilder is Dorian Yates, an Englishman; insanely strong.
.








.
Enough of this silly fitness bullocks (did I say that right)
.


----------



## Brit

That's is one luxury tree pad. Is that yours Al?


----------



## donwilwol

Is that the bunker?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Too flammable for bunker…


----------



## Brit

You wanna get the Korowai tribe in Al. They're the experts and it's all done with hand tools!


----------



## donwilwol

Well Andy, you made me think of that ''afraid of heights'' again. What is the point of being that high?

You'd want to be careful climbing out of bed. Sleep walking would really suck.


----------



## Brit

Very true Don and I'd hate to be the one who has to deliver the washing machine.


----------



## Bertha

That's is one luxury tree pad. Is that yours Al?
.
OMG, Andy, I wish. 'flattered that you'd even consider it. I've had treehouse fever for the last 30 years, and I'm 41. It was one of the reasons I bought the property I did. I've got a sweet spot for one and I put a treestand up on a giant maple; only to realize that I want my dog along with me. I think I've resigned to making it 3 feet or so off the ground. When I plant my first post, I'm going to be hitting LJ up hard for advice. 
.
I don't own any cordless tools outside of a drill, so I'm guessing handtools will be involved, lol. 
.
I'd LOVE to hear anyone's experience with a fort, treehouse, cottage, treestand, etc. PMs will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bertha

Just now watching Andy's video. Powerful, man. Gorgeous beyond belief. 
35 meter? What's that in hillbilly U.S.A.? Holy crap.
OMG again, scared of heights, having to pause the video.


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Al, I put up 2 tree stands over the week end. Bought them at Dick's.


----------



## Bertha

Which way'd you go? One/two, how high? I thought about using my stand to stage the treehouse, but I get real pu$sy when I'm up there (Edit: scared; not the alternative; however, I haven't built it yet). Have you ever framed a house? I should move this to another thread but any advice appreciate.


----------



## bhog

Dang Al youre a beast.I wish I was more of a gym rat.Im 6'1 262 lbs with probably 20-25 lbs of blub on me.My max bench is mos def under 300.I do a little lifting in the basement but I dont really know how and I dont have enough weight.I think sticking all the weight I can fit on my bar is 185.I need some plates .I have alot of 10's 15's 20's etc.I dont know what to take other than creatine.That stuff still has me dropping hot ones(extremelly stinky fawts).I will probably get more into it later-who knows.Any pointers hit me up.


----------



## bhog

Al framing is easy.You need to know how to distribute the weight.


----------



## donwilwol

Which way'd you go? One/two, how high?
3 sections high, about 12' 
Did you see my ''started as a roofer afraid of heights story'' yesterday?

I thought about using my stand to stage the treehouse, but I get real pu$sy when I'm up there (Edit: scared; not the alternative; however, I haven't built it yet).

Have you ever framed a house?
I have framed a number of condo projects, and yes, a few houses to. I've rebuilt staples where my work started about 80' in the air.

I should move this to another thread but any advice appreciate.
What kind of advice are you looking for?


----------



## Bertha

Hog, I'd love to talk this stuff all day. I'm more of a powerlifter with a runner's metabolism (171 at my biggest; 148 now). I can't eat enough to keep the size on. Everyone thinks that's a gift, but that's subjective. I just like getting the heavy stuff up but I can't pack on the blub to really do it. So, I just stay lean for the whore$ I'll post a picture of my home gym and you'll get where I coming from.
.
I know a guy who weighs 152 (b/c I watched him weigh) and put up 495 for 5. No one believes me, but I saw it.
.
I've got too many hobbies, one of which is Craigslist transvestitism. Don't judge.


----------



## Bertha

What kind of advice are you looking for?
.
I don't know, Don, like all of it, lol. I planned on putting 4 posts in the ground and learning as I go. I won't build a fort to code, but I'm sure there are some clever framing tips around. 
.
Hog, solid. I've got a couple of auger bits to get to myself.
.








.
At least these have been shocked and soaking in PB. Don't even ask about my to-be-done chisels
.
I blame Andy. When he started the brace thing, I went ape$hit buying auger bits. 
.
And I love Andy for it


----------



## donwilwol

One piece of advice, don't make your first framing job high in the sky.


----------



## bhog

Ya I cant seem to lose much weight,I know guys that lift and wish they were built like me,im wide as hell too.I always wanted to be super defined,but it seems like for me to be that way I would have to be a super roid splat like Andy posted and weight alot more lol.My diet sucks too though so theres that.


----------



## chrisstef

I need to fix this tote on my #7 but its broke off pretty high up. Would you fellas cut it lower and then repair?


----------



## donwilwol

Would you fellas cut it lower and then repair

No, No, No. Smooth out the joint. Drill a few shallow holes to help the epoxy, and glue a piece down. Drilling the shallow holes in the new piece can be tricky, so pay attention, keep them shallow and you only need a few.

You can then open the hole with a Drexel cutter by following the old hole. Work from the bottom of the hole to the top.

After you've done 1 or 2 of these, they are the easiest repairs.


----------



## chrisstef

...*I know guys that lift and wish they were built like me* (hung life a fruitbat), *im wide as hell too* (in between the cheeks). *I always wanted to be super defined* (They DO have a definition for that, its pre-op transexual)

Ask and ye shall recieve …


----------



## chrisstef

See, this is why i consult you guys. I woulda hacked that thing off and went from there.

Im a little leary of the portion that will just edge against the brass, thats where it tapers in and becomes real shallow. Ill have to do a good blend job. Thanks for dropping the knowledge D Dub.


----------



## ksSlim

WTH over, I go out for a few hours and my favorite on LJs is a tough read.


----------



## donwilwol

Take a look at these two Chris

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/06/29/millers-falls-14b/
http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/03/15/ohio-tools/


----------



## chrisstef

Both well done Don. Obviously im gonna take your advice, i just hope it comes out as nice. (Andy stop making me rhyme). Ill be going with a walnut from the scab.

I also had to square an iron for a #4 … anyone use a file to square it up? I just tried it on a whim and because it was quiet and it worked pretty darn well. I even managed to put a slight camber on it.


----------



## ksSlim

Stef,
If its going to be a user, make it fit your hand.
Some designers don't understand physics. 
Hence the tall and angled tote.

Fifty years ago, many folks were endowed with less physical status than is currently the norm.


----------



## chrisstef

Also wicked solid advice Slim …


----------



## donwilwol

I actually like the totes on the typical vintage handplanes. Yes, the newer one suck some, but the vintage are pretty comfortable to me. And believe me, I'd fall out of the less physical status arena. Nothing like Al's pose from earlier.


----------



## bhog

LOL ^ Burn.

I am NOT pre op.Lets just get that clear.


----------



## ksSlim

Understand, but some of us are over 4 cubits in height and 20 stones in heft, hence the observance.
If my ham fist doesn't fit under the iron, redesign the the tote. Didn't know the size of the user.
Appolgies to all.


----------



## Mosquito

I look like I'm in a lot better shape than I am… at least I feel like it lol

Shop rehab complete:


















Except, since that picture I've moved the hand planes off the table, and over to the other wall area


----------



## waho6o9

You're happening Mos, keep doing the good work!


----------



## bhog

Whatcha got in that there closet Mos?Got it all blocked like yer tryn to hide it and stuff.Must be where you hide all the porn and bongs.


----------



## Mosquito

Yes… Porn… or the A/C unit lol My apartment has forced air for heat and a/c. A HUGE plus for me, since I am a complete wuss when it comes to being warm. 70? ok 65, much more preferred. I'm still wearing shorts everyday, for the record. It's been highs in the 40's for a while now here


----------



## bhog

Its been about the same here.Some days warmer.

I keep all the porn in the shop or basement.Kids ya know.In the pic below on top of the old fridge is a short stack-no joke.Farther to the right they are stacked a few feet.I could stack playboys over Al's head(lol)Most of the good ones are in the basement on a section of floor to floorjoist shelving.my collection ends in 04 I think.But the last one I bought was Kim K's-kinda mandatory.


----------



## RogerM

Apology extended for the previous comment. It was not meant to offend.


----------



## jap

have you guys heard of http://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/ ? They make infill plane and kits cheaper than most.


----------



## chrisstef

Stef retracts the hairy eyeball.


----------



## bandit571

Something about this style of tote, just seems to fit my beat up old mitts…









a " #5" size, and…









been told they look like a Corsair style of tote, without the fingergrips, of course.

Index and "social" finger can't quite make a tight fist, Uncle Arthur behind that. Ring finger is a little better, and only the pinky can close up tight. Totes seem to fit better if they are a little larger at the top.

Starting to like turning them knobs on the lathe. As long as I have a pattern to go by, I seem to be able to "eyeball" a copy.


----------



## Gshepherd

That is why I love making my own tools when I can, they fit me and not just the masses…. If it works best for you and your able to use the tool then it is the best fit for sure…..


----------



## thedude50

Ok Guys. The stock market isn't taking the new well. I am now buying guns and ammo. I will be spending a lot of cash on survival gear. Just Like Al. If this place collapses I am going to be ready. I pray that the chosen one will learn how to play nice from slick willie . After all he played a huge role in his victory I do hope he is smart enough to move center and I pray we get the deficit under control. I also would love to see some manufacturing jobs return to America. I am going to pray for the best and prepare for the worst.

Well guys I need to package some stuff up and ship it off.

I will check back tonight to see if you all survived the day.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Guys

Just popping in to say hi and my life is slowing down alittle since my father in laws death.
I will be getting back in full from in a few days

Arlin


----------



## terryR

Yep, I definitely like my own handles on my tools…hate to ruin historical correctness, though. Lucky for me, none of my planes are worth much, so no one probably cares if I replace the wood…










I just finished the walnut knob today which matches the new tote on my #4…finish is food safe!

Lance…I'm about to go on a gun collecting run, too! 'tis the season…


----------



## Gshepherd

Lookin Good…... Darn nice lookin handles….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That walnut is truly righteous…


----------



## lysdexic

Beautiful job Terry. What is your finish? Sorry if I have asked that before.


----------



## terryR

^This is the food safe finish I use on spoons…BBO…Butchers Block Oil…or any food grade mineral oil mixed with beeswax. Sometimes I mix a batch. Sometimes I get lazy and buy it at the big box store.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hate to throw off topic here guys, but can you add pics to your project folder without it being listed as a new project?


----------



## bandit571

Walnut for handles on a plane?? Who would have thunk it???









maybe just a couple, right??


----------



## thedude50

I am pretty sure you add pictures or change them It should not be hard.


----------



## thedude50

Terry the tote is sweet


----------



## lysdexic

Bandit, you are so prolific it is hard to keep up with all that you have done. Nice walnut totes as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Man, Terry you are approaching Don quality. Truly beautiful work.


----------



## mochoa

I'm also bummed about that election…. No politics please, just had to share that with my buddies…

Terry, the wood on that plane looks so nice! Doesn't that BBO stay oily since Mineral oil is never going to cure? Looks amazing though.


----------



## racerglen

@stef..
Found this, just to muddy the waters about Stanley production..USA, then Canada, then England, then Australia !

"Stanley started operations in Australia as Stanley-Titan in 1963 when it bought a 50% share of Titan, previously, a wholly owned subsidiary of BHP. Stanley-Titan operated out of its factory in Tasmania. In 1970 Stanley-Titan acquired the Turner Industries Ltd Company, and in 1971 formed the "Stanley Works Company" and moved its head office from Tasmania to the Turner plant in Nunawading, Victoria. Stanley immediately converted Turner branded tools to Stanley brand, or ceased manufacture within two years. In 1976, Stanley acquired the BHP shares, becoming the full owners of the firm. Stanley continued the pattern of acquisitions, notable examples were Rota Tool Boxes in 1990 and Sidchrome / Dawn in 1991. By 2001, Stanley had ceased all manufacture in Australia.

The Stanley handplane and spokeshave product range made in Australia was as follows:

Stanley
Planes No 110 No 220 No 3 No 4 No 4 1/2 No 5 No 5 1/2 No 6 No 7 Spokeshaves No 151 No 151R "

Canada was the early 1900's, England in the 1930's..
I have USA, Canada and English Baileys, no Ozz though
;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Good stuff Glen! The way i read it is that they only produced in Canada for a few years, is that correct? It amazing how these corporate take overs and buy outs muddy the waters so much. Capitalism at its finiest i guess lol.


----------



## racerglen

No, Canadian production in Quebec ran from the early 1900's, 09 I believe, at Roxton Pond, up til 1984.
In my searches I am just amazed at how much Stanley, the world's toolbox, has swallowed up..Black and Decker in 2010 and so on.


----------



## mochoa

Have you all watched the completion of that tool cabinet video series on FWW? Pretty sweet. I'm going to make a lot of those changes to my tool cabinet. Going to add a vertical till and doors inside the doors.


----------



## ShaneA

I was only able to watch the intro that is free, I keep meaning to sign up, but havent yet. Looks cool


----------



## terryR

Most of FWW is really over my head for now, although I find it pushes me to learn…Unfortunately, I let my prescription expire, but may have to re-consider…

Mauricio, that BBO is applied by rubbing on a thick layer, waiting 5 minutes, then wiping off the excess. The wood surface pretty much dries out as you rub the finished piece in admiration. 

Glen, that's great historical info! I may have to start taking notes here to remember all the good stuff…


----------



## bhog

Anybody else having a hard time sleeping?I keep having nightmares since Al posted that pic of himself all pumped up with the "It puts the lotion on its skin" blank stare on his face.In the nightmare, hes chasing me, trying to grease me up-and hes like matrix fast-which is even creepier

In plane news I really love my new 3's.I keep finding myself reaching for em.


----------



## mochoa

Yall read this Schwarz blog about the Studley Tool chest. He is analyzing Studley's sharpening methods, All of them had convex bevels (a la Sellers), All had at least some camber. A lot of other very interesting info in there.


----------



## mochoa

the link:
http://blog.lostartpress.com/2012/11/08/the-cutting-edges-of-h-o-studley/


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio,

I have watched most of that series on the FWW hanging tool cabinet but video crashes my iPad for some reason. I am all over that cabinet. It is definitely a future build for me.

Also, read the Studley sharpening blog and that is a lot of conjecture. Interesting nonetheless.

On a separate note: I got a load of my favorite kind of wood today-- FREE. Its cedar.


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon, if Al is around, you *better* *not* fall asleep.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty you dog! Thats a serious haul of cedar.

You didnt have to dress up like Cher again for it did ya?


----------



## Gshepherd

Nice Score on the Cedar…... If it is free wood it is also my favorite. By the way where is the RED flag…... I got pulled over for not having one and the trim was only 2 inches past the tail gate…... Got the safety speech while the officer was standing on the edge of the road as cars and semi trucks wizz by, had to really maintain a straight face but I did it…. No ticket though…...


----------



## lysdexic

Who told you?! Thats bull$hit. Who told you?


----------



## lysdexic

G - no kidding. As I was exiting the interstate guess who exits behind - friggin NC HP. He didn't bother me though. Phew!


----------



## rroselavy

deleted


----------



## rroselavy

deleted


----------



## JGM0658

Mauricio, after he wrote something to the effect that you can sharpen any way you want I stopped reading. I would have actually wrote: If your sharpening method makes you happy, then stop reading… 

If I can sharpen a chisel or an iron in 3 minutes and get back to work, I am happy.

On the subject of the Studley case, while it is a great example of craftsmanship, IMO it is impractical, too many layers.


----------



## thedude50

Studley was a master and none of us are even in the same league as he was. We can see the deep thought into the chest and the workbench. This guy made some great PIANOS and a great tool chest. That while complicated in design it met his needs. He used it every day as he was a full time piano maker. This is a great example of clock like precision in craftsmanship and if the master thought it was practical for his needs then it must be so. Lessor opinions are just that I will choose to copy the master's work.


----------



## ksSlim

oops, not again?


----------



## donwilwol

I remember a time when I looked forward to stopping by here, never felt insulted by a conversion I wasn't even a part of. I'm personally not a Dudley tool chest as a functional piece. Work of art maybe. Definitely got some craftsmanship involved, but wouldn't fit in my shop.

So now my opinion is part of the conversion. Its still not appropriate to insult. Just sayin.


----------



## TheCook

I remember a time when I looked forward to stopping by here, never felt insulted by a conversion I wasn't even a part of.

There are plenty of people like me who are reading but not posting. I suspect more people would participate in these conversations if there were fewer insults.

It's also nice to see that thedude has found a way to post in a way that can be read. I completely skipped all his posts before you guys had your little lesson on microsoft word.


----------



## bhog

3 points for TheCook for an intelligent observation,and a half burn on theDidler.Love a lefthanded compliment.


----------



## mochoa

Jorge, yeah the Studley chest does seem impractical because of the layers and you probably would have to pull things out pretty carefully. But I'll hold judgment until the final analysis is done. I'm actually surprised that this research has not been done until now. It sure is nice too look at though.

There must be more to the story. I wouldn't be surprised if Studley added a lot of the embellishments on after he retired.

On sharpening, I think I read somewhere (and it made a lot of sense to me) that you can get a sharp edge with pretty much any method, its edge retention that's the issue. If your edge is serrated (theoretically microscopically speaking) it will cut but those little serrations will wear and dull more quickly, thus shorter edge retention. IMHO.


----------



## mochoa

Wow you can really learn alot by reading the replys to Schwarz' blogs. I found this link there. Its pics of the chest with all the tools removed. Really cool. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/6222965216


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mauricio* Do you know if they were able to get them all back in?

*bhog* Sorry about your nightmares. Turn around, stomp your foot and see what happens ;-) I don't have nightmares and no trouble sleeping, but my best one hand clean and jerk is 100.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, I just had a post vanish…

The high points, or low points. I would probably still do Cher, Studley chest over rated on practicality, but still cool. What will you do with the Cedar Scott?


----------



## thedude50

Mauricio, I had a thread on this chest a while back. In the thread there is a video linked in with norm taking you on a tour of the chest. In the video you can see how simple it is to use the chest. You know this piece is very significant because it was in the Smithsonian. I think this is one of the finest tool chests ever made. I would need more plane till space in my chest but clearly the layers are a way to store many tools for use in a smaller space.


----------



## mochoa

Oh yeah, nice score on the Cedar Scott. What you got in mind? Some Adirondack chairs for next summer?

Topomax, I don't know but I bet it wasn't easy.

Shane, I wouldn't do Cher but I would still do Raquel Welsh. She's like 70 and still hot.

Dude, I've seen that video with Norm, its pretty cool. I agree this is probably one of the finest chests ever made, I bet its easier to use than it looks.


----------



## ShaneA

Mauricio…a man with standards, that is something I can admire, I have none. : )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've been thinking about Studley's approach to total efficiency… I'm wodering, for example, how to 'rack' a #50 for a tool cabinet. Irons, rods, fence, everything. How cool could that look? And if it were easy to remove and assemble…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mauricio* It wasn't bad when I was 35. Can't do it today ;-(

I have to wonder why he made that chest so precise and tightly fit? It does seem to be a bit impractical for working out of it. More of an art piece than anything else.


----------



## waho6o9

Raquel for ever


----------



## thedude50

I was looking for the video series on tool chests at fww and only found a small chest. Is this the chest your talking about. Or better yet how about a link to the series so i can watch it.


----------



## mochoa

Thats what I'm talking about Waho!


----------



## thedude50

I dont expect you all to get the Studley chest. It is a lesson in anal retentiveness. When you look at the guys work it was all meticulous. If you shop is a huge mess your not like him. I am on a mission to be much more like him. My case will be larger than his but will bring many ideas like his back to my shop. My tool chest has to be done in layers because I have limited wall space. I will implement the layers in the chest. As that is the only way to have enough room for all the tools.


----------



## mochoa

I hear you Dude, I'm definitely going to get the book that Schwarz will put out about the chest. 
Here is the link to the FWW series. I really like the layout of this cabinet and I'm going to use a few of the idea. 
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/57874/build-a-hanging-tool-cabinet

I'm glad I put a lot of the internal components of my cabinet together with screws to make future changes possible. I have way more hand planes than I expected I would when I built it.


----------



## lysdexic

Raquel looks delicious for 70 ;^)

Re Cedar: Don't rightly know. My brother wants to make one of these



















which evolves into a true art form…...............


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty - if you figure out an efficient way to store the #45, #50, #55 etc, please share.


----------



## mochoa

Im thinking thats the specialty planes go on a shelf they just sit on.


----------



## Mosquito

I was going to try making a box for my #45, before I got distracted by making my bench. So if you come up with something Smitty, I would be very interested to see it as well. Though I wasn't thinking of flat packing, so to speak.


----------



## JGM0658

I have always wondered about people who worship something but cannot come up with an original idea themselves, and then try to lecture others on it. Pitiful.

In my opinion this is a more contemporary and useful "case" by someone who has talent and did not need to copy. What is there to get about the Studly chest? It is certainly not Physical Chemistry… 

It sure is nice too look at though.

It certainly is, and I imagine that it was a chest that developed over years. Having said that, if I recall correctly it is a heavy case, not practical for on site work and certainly not practical for shop work, where a well designed shop has the tools within reach and readily visible. Seems to me CS has exhausted all that he could milk out of Roubo and is moving on to something else. Is it an interesting piece? Sure, is it something to mindlessly worship, not at all, my head has other functions other than to separate my ears….


----------



## thedude50

I liked the series on Fww but it did not end for me so ill try to check back for an ending. I THOUGHT THE TABLE SAW TAILS WERE COOL .And then he cut the pins by hand. I was thinking the guy is by polar. either do them with hand tools or dont. I would like an upgraded storage for the 45 as well. For now I plan on a box that acts like a drawer.


----------



## JGM0658

I'm glad I put a lot of the internal components of my cabinet together with screws to make future changes possible.

Well, lets see the case….. )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hah. There's certainly not an efficient way to store the #45 in my shop… It's got the Big Drawer of the bench cabinet nearly to itself. I'll share whatever I may come up with, but it's in the earliest stages of actually happening. Right now it's in a box.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And ScottyB, that is some awesome FREE cedar. You suck.


----------



## bhog

Raquel + 8

Topa please define *clean and jerk*.I have to know if its dirty or not.LOL

ScottyByo nice haul. Do you ever miss Lysdexic?

Depending on the alignment of the stars I would caveman Cher.


----------



## racerglen

Started flurrying about 4am here, so far not sticking at the lower elivations
but we're right on freezing..
Shop dawg is NOT impressed..










"Grampa, I don't realy have to go out..
Where's my boots and coat ?"


----------



## mochoa

Jorge, my case is old news in my project list, I have posted the pic here a couple of times so I didn't want to bore anyone. Here it is again. 
I got lazy and never finished making all the tool holders I needed.









You know after seeing the pics of the Staley chest empty I'm thinking that its not as complicated as it looks. There is just so much going on, it's like staring up at Notre Dame cathedral, its hard to take it all in.

It seems like only the top part has secondary panels that swing out.


----------



## terryR

Mauricio, I personally could NEVER get bored with looking at your tool cabinet! I love it! Even being unfinished inside…it leaves room for another 'set'! 

Tons of inspiration, there, just saying…


----------



## donwilwol

I'm going to back Terry on the cabinet Mauricio. One of the things I like about LJ's is to watch the things evolve. One of these days you'll get struck with some inspiration and we'll see some more tool holders in there. I'm still waiting for an update on Al's as well.


----------



## lysdexic

^ScottyByo nice haul. Do you ever miss Lysdexic?

I don't know-I am torn-It is all so confusing….....do you?


----------



## donwilwol

Topa please define clean and jerk

Thats a term that was part of lifting weights when men were men and Cher was not 80% plastic.

Bar on the floor, jerk to your chest, then jump overhead. Clean and jerk.


----------



## ksSlim

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73850


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Terry&Don, I want to rip out all those shelves and put in a vertical till. I've already removed one of the internal doors so I could lay some planes on their side. I think a slanted till may also give me room for another full depth shelf for more specialty/joinery planes. I've also got the specialty planes on the top shelf. 









Slim, that wooden scraper plane is awesome!


----------



## Mosquito

my #45 sits on the floor… 
-

Nice cabinet Mauricio. Need more chisels/gouges to fill up that door ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

When is it time to build a cabinet? I cant seem to stop buying new old tools. Projects piled up in my head so far that i forgot my own address. Ive got plywood cabs right now and they make me wanna gag everytime i see my tools inside such a dilapidated home. Stef needs a shop overhaul.

One the bright side ive got one plane left on my total plane overhaul. Chisels are complete, sans a handle for a witherby firmer.

I also need a new bench, somethin fitting and proper. I want it to be made from reclaimed lumber. Maybe 2×4 framing from an old house or something, i dunno. Or maybe some locally sawn oak.

I need a plan …..


----------



## mochoa

Can never have enough tools!


----------



## Mosquito

I'd like to build a tool cabinet, but I don't want to put holes in my apartment wall lol. Maybe I can get short hanger rod shelf brackets, and hang my traveling plane till from it, and be content for a while lol


----------



## Mosquito

Can never have enough tools!

Never too many tools, only too little a shop


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think you need another plane to rehab. Maybe a routah? 

Ditto on the 'when's the time' observation. Wifey wants a bathroom rehab to start within the next week or so, meaning a strip down to the stud walls, new vanity, tile work, etc. Shop projects to be put on hold, sigh…


----------



## mochoa

For me it was time when I just had tools laying around and had nowhere to put them.

I'm dying to get some old used kitchen base cabinets to put under that tool cabinet.


----------



## mochoa

I've to the 71 up there on the top shelf. I'm in tool peace for the moment. Dont have that burning desire right now but I'm gonna ask Santa for that new 62 I think. Or some cabinets.

I feel your pain Smitty, my honey do list is backing up big time. Need to finish this bench. Why do I have to be so complicated?

Mos you need a tool chest!


----------



## dbray45

Mos - it takes an hour and some plywood to make an "old" kitchen base cabinet, doors a little longer. it is great practice to boot. What are you waiting for?


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty - me thinks youre right!

I dont have anything just laying around yet, but im really not that far off. A couple of more acquisitions and im there.

The honeydo list is kinda deep as well, but im hoping to knock it off on the long thanksgiving, xmas, new years weekends.

Maur - wish i was closer, i demo more cabinets than you could ever imagine. Ive tossed thousands into the dumpster.

I just got a call to look at some windows with asbetos, just happens to be down the road from the local WC … a japanese pull saw might be in my sights either that or the veritas carcass saw. Why, why, why do i have this affliction?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

'Why do I have to be so complicated?'

I can sure identify with that. Challenge yourself with a project and work tends to log-jam. It's the only way to improve, though. Above all, I remind myself that this is a hobby and must be kept at the 'fun' level. Passion is a great thing, but my passion for woodworking don't pay no bills.  Or keep the Missus happy in the way that a new master bathroom will. So the wall hung has to wait.


----------



## mochoa

I was actually thinking of making my own cabinets. I bought the Tom Clark book and If I cant find some used ones I'm going to use his fast and easy method to make them. Its just that the list is so long, if I can buy some used cheap to free up time to make other stuff I'll go for it.

Chris, I too am sorry were not closer. But I bet there are people like you in my area that are tossing them out all the time. Maybe I should put on a Wanted posting in CL.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty your dropping some wisdom right there. The trick is to combine the honey do list with the hobby. My next project is a King Size bed.


----------



## mochoa

Nope, I think making my own is the best option. I want mostly drawer base cabinets and I'm not going to find a lot of those used. Do yall know about Tom Clark's book? He is a lumberjock and he self publishes his book and sells them on his website.
http://lumberjocks.com/tomclark


----------



## chrisstef

My honey-do luckily gets mixed with the hobby … beadboard wainscoting in the laundry room. , but i will have to do some flooring ..eww. I think im going to shoot for that interlocking ceramic tile. No grouting baby! I will have to install a drop ceiling though. I might go with the false tin looking stuff and paint the grid to match.

Maur - definately check out the craiger for old cabs. Im sure theyre plentiful.


----------



## mochoa

Chris, they are but a lot of people are asking stupid high prices.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats the kind of stuff that pisses me off about CL … junk cabinets like theyre new or like theyre gonna use em again. C'mon man.


----------



## mochoa

I just need to send them low ball offers untill someone bites.


----------



## waho6o9

The free section in Craigslist have people disposing 
of cabinets.

Or, material to make your own.


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio, I am with you on the cabinets. I have never made a cabinet and it would, in fact, be great practice. But with everything else going on in life, I'd use some cheapies in heart beat.


----------



## ShaneA

The thing about cheap cabinets is that you are probably looking at particle board construction. Which is not ideal, in my opinion. Water or abuse can bring them down quicker than a ply cabinet. However, if the price is right, the time is limited, and they are available makes them hard to pass on. But, if one is prepared to just glue and screw some shop ply cabinets together, you can whip them out in a pretty short time frame, and get the exact size and dimensions to fit your needs.


----------



## mochoa

Wouldn't even need to glue and screw, Tom Clark's method makes them pretty strong and it's all glue and brads with the air tools. I just need to do it. Your right, I would rather have them exactly the I want them.


----------



## mochoa

Here is a lumberjock who used Tom Clark's techniques to make this cabinet. 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/55898


----------



## chrisstef

All right … youve got $150 to spend on a new toy/tool …. whatcha buyin fellas?


----------



## donwilwol

i just ordered 2 set of planer blades for the planer. 1/2 that's gone!!


----------



## chrisstef

My local WC struck out again on me. Last time they didnt have 2" hock irons, this time no Veritas carcass saws. Losing business left n right. Those Pax saws are sweeetttt lookin.

I almost bought a japanese saw but something about that long handle didnt work for me. At what i thought was a comfortable grip the handle was half way up my forearm.

You go carbide Don?


----------



## mochoa

LN Dovetail Saw
Stanley 62
Sharpening stones (Course DMT & 8000 water stone)
A better used Table saw


----------



## chrisstef

Man Maur, i looked at the 62 …. shes dreamy. What was the line about the cords recently posted? They make my cords move? I almost started a fire.


----------



## Mosquito

A set of irons for a #46…

Actually, probably put it towards a Tenon saw at this point. Maybe the down payment on a Bad Axe?


----------



## mochoa

Stanley #62 is only $126 on amazon, free shipping.


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - Im really eyeing up some saws right now. The Veritas carcass saw package of 2, rip and xcut are priced right. I think i might be coming around to the black molded piece on the spine, i dunno. I think im going to send my Disston backsaw to Joe at second hand for some love.

Maur .. thats a sweet deal. Real sweet. Im torn. I need another $150 beans now.


----------



## mochoa

I have the set of two Veritas saws. I'm quite satisfied. I think they look pretty sweet. Not pretty like a LN, different, but you cant beat the price. I like 'em and I aint afraid to say it!


----------



## chrisstef

I think BHog uses them too Mauricio … im close to pulling the trigger. Either i buy tools or i buy wood. I dunno but its gonna be a little slice of personal xmas for this guy.


----------



## Mosquito

I was thinking tax returns would be good for a bad axe, and few other things… but I know that it really needs to go towards a little rock…


----------



## Johnnyblot

*FYI*
Hand Tool Techniques
In ISSUE 200, *Furniture & Cabinetmaking*- on sale 29 November, *David Charlesworth* has the first of 3 articles on 'Plane Tuning'.
Whatever your views are on plane tuning, there will [I promise] be something of interest for everyone.

Take it from me that this is a craftsman that has the pick of many fine handplanes [including a Holtey made for him] but chooses to use his Stanley #5 1/2 ['tuned-to-the-tits'] that he's used for the past 30+ years. I kid you not!

Cheers
John


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - popping the big Q brah? Dont worry weddings are cheap and a lot of fun to plan 

Or you goin back to the red tops from the streets again? Crack is whack man.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DonW hit the nail on the head about clean and jerk and Cher ;-))


----------



## Dcase

I have had to clean and jerk some big pieces of lumber up to my top lumber racks before.

Mauricio, I have been rather happy with the new Stanley #62…. For that price I think its a steal. Mine has become one of my go to planes for many task. I have also noticed that the iron holds its edge longer then any of my other irons. I have been very impressed with the new Stanley iron.


----------



## lysdexic

$150?.....A stanley #112


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, you buying, selling or just dreaming.

It looks in good shape. Seem about middle of the road.


----------



## mochoa

Dan is the steel A2? How much for a second blade. If its $30 you could get the plane and an extra blade (w higher angle) for around $150


----------



## chrisstef

That 112 def gets my chub on. Its been on the list for a while. Im just to kitty cat to pull the trigger. The wife sees any more boxes come to the door and im in trouble. Ive had to resort to sending my packages to the office.


----------



## terryR

$150?........ for me that'd be a Stanley 45 in a ratty box….


----------



## donwilwol

A skewed block!


----------



## mochoa

Johnny, I'm all over it but I'm not sure how to get that magazine in the states?


----------



## chrisstef

Maur - they are A2 steel in the new 62's.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, Yes, its A2 steel… Its one thick SOB… The iron is thicker then the IBC Cosman iron and takes a heck of a long time to grind a new bevel on it… Not a huge deal though because like I said the edge does hold a long time.


----------



## terryR

hmmmmmmmm….....









let's see…
0+0=0
1+0=1
1+1=0, carry the 1…


----------



## chrisstef

Terry - I inverted my knob once, not pretty …. you might wanna get in touch with ScottyB, hes a doc and might know some other doc's. They can help.


----------



## ShaneA

I am probably odd man out, but I like the Veritas saw's looks, I have 3 of them. Look at Craftsmanstudio.com. Free shipping and sometimes they run sales on the saws.  I got the set for like $75 delivered. I think they made a mistake on the web page though, thought it was too good to be true. But they shipped em out.


----------



## chrisstef

Good call Shane .. im on it like white on rice on a paper plate in a snow storm. Set of 2 - $139.50 .. but ill keep my eye on it. $139 @ leevalley.


----------



## ITnerd

"The wife sees any more boxes come to the door and im in trouble. Ive had to resort to sending my packages to the office"

chrisstef, I hear you on that. I work from Home, and now the old lady stays here with the boys - I am screwed. She stands on the front porch like a prison warden when the mail lady comes. I've had to start sending things to my neighbors house, to be retrieved by her dog walker. I am not ashamed to say I had to cut a hole in my fence approximately the size of a #50 box. She asked me today 'since when was there a hole in the fence?' I pretended to be a houseplant until one of the twins acted up and spared my life.


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Mauricio*- Hmm, I know I can [eventually] get Pop-WoodWorking & FWW here. I just assumed you can get F&C over there?
I don't know if it would be worth you subscribing to have it on your Ipad /Iphone or whatever.

To answer a question you raised days ago about the *ruler trick*- from what I remember, the reason for going off the edge of the waterstone was simply because '*it cuts faster*'?? It was only something like 4 strokes tho' on the 10K superfine stone . I'd have to go back to my notes to double check- but think that's all correct.  The ruler trick is not meant to be a back bevel as such- but a polished surface just behind the cutting edge. This negates the need to have the whole of the back highly polished. Clever stuff really!

Personally- I only use a *800 *grit stone, which is fast- [after a 23degree hollow grind on the *TORMEK*] then onto the *10K *superfine to create the polished secondary bevel- then flip over do the ruler trick. This is how David taught it and I know it works. The blade is out, honed & back in your plane in less than 10mins.
Cheers
John


----------



## Bertha

my best one hand clean and jerk is 100.
.
I've always liked Topa but he just upped his reputation points.
.
I often dislike snarky comments, but I have to admit I agree with TheCook. I think that if you let spats into an otherwise useful thread, it excludes people that might be secret hoarders that'll blow your mind. I'd like to see that stuff stop, but I still see more good than bad here.
.
ScottyByo, you really made a serious score. I really like working with cedar and the obvious smell is obvious. I used to use a lot of the Spanish variety for my humidors and I looked forward to the lining step; I just like cedar. 
. 
There is too much strength here over the last few days that I'll just duck out of trying to comment on all of it. 
.
RogerM, that was the right thing to do. Good on you, brother. 
.
*And to anyone lurking, just post hoss!!!!! We need new pals.*


----------



## lysdexic

"The wife sees any more boxes come to the door and im in trouble. Ive had to resort to sending my packages to the office"

Yep. Guilty.

Don, re #112. I am dreaming, watching, and shopping.

Al, I've never worked with cedar except I use it in my gerbil cage.


----------



## donwilwol

You'll never regret a 112!


----------



## lysdexic

Don, I have concluded that since I couldn't get you to part with yours :^)


----------



## Bertha

Scotty, my gerbil cage has a chute and I'm guessing yours does too. It's about 2 inches in diameter, which is just about right. You should probably go with 3 inches. They're so cute. Cedar, in my experience, isn't a glorious planing wood and the endgrain always needed a sander, which is kind of boring. Maybe others have had different experience. I made a small blanket chest once and a quilt coming out of that thing is a glorious thing. I've already admitted to collecting quilts, so coming out of the closet on quilts isn't something I'm scared of.
.
In other news, I just ate a 6 oz filet wrapped in a whole wheat tortilla with Gorgonzola (sp?) and Calamata olives, so I pretty much win the dinner thing. Now I'm off to tend to my gerbils.


----------



## TheCook

Gorgonzola (sp?) and Calamata

Gorgonzola is right but the olives are spelled kalamata. How'd you wrap a fillet in a tortilla?


----------



## SamuelP

Nice 40 Terry.


----------



## bhog

I thought that was called a military press.Like everybody calls it that,, OMG.(lol)

ScottyB, I sometimes long for Lysdexic.He had this weird sense of humor,most of the time couldnt tell if he was serious or not.But damn talk about a victum.He was always getting roasted.Good stuff.

Just wondering if you guys had thought of a potato gun as a way to get gerbils into your ahnooose?


----------



## Bertha

I should have known a cook would have known how to spell an olive, lol I can't believe I spelled the cheese right. I cut it up on a skew into 1 inch pieces with my Shun, my man. I avoid talking about food here because people always shut me down with better dishes but this one was fantastic. Ever get that need for salty and straight-up beef? I just lobbed that one up. Cook, you do any Louisiana fare?
.
Scotty, I was getting so many packages at work that a "memo" went out, reminding us not to send mail to work. I guess someone spotted "Bear Cub Village" on the return address. I'm with you, though; I've been on a camping supplies frenzy. I got a slick JetBoil setup per Stef's recommendation. It's got a French press and everything; the t*ts. You can really spend some change on camping gear. I don't envy a dude with kids in the Scouts. Well, I do envy him, but not the bills. 
.
I haven't bought any planes of late; I've got so many woodbodies to rehab. I can't keep my hands off that recent Butcher jointer. It's my first plane with a boxwood block. I'm glad I didn't have to fit it initially; someone spent some serious time. I'm a total believer in blocking now. There's just something about the wooden planes. I hope to get a horned variety out this weekend. It's destined to be a smoother, so I'll have to assess the mouth. 
.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## TheCook

Cook, you do any Louisiana fare?

I'm sort of clueless who gets credit/blame for each southern dish. Every once in a while I make some fried chicken, cornbread, fried okra, blackeyed peas, that sort of thing.


----------



## Bertha

I think I like you, Cook. I'm pretty sure of it and I'm glad you joined this thread. ScottyB and I spent some time over some Southern dishes. The seafood is about the only thing I miss about New Orleans; and the booze memories, of course. I understand what you mean about the credit. The French influence in New Orleans is clear, but the rest is a mystery, at least to me. I remember Lyman White, the footballer, opened up a soul food restaurant in Baton Rouge. It was absolutely fantastic. I miss the raw oysters, man. I had some in Baltimore not too long ago and it just wasn't the same. 
.
Scotty, I'm totally blanking on that fried pickle joint on River Road. That's pathetic that I'm blanking. Motorcycle/pool joint; starts with an "F" maybe? Totally sad that I can't remember.
.
Someone please make Mr. Marcou stop
.








.








.








.








.








.
That mitre makes me want to cry.


----------



## bhog

*Ever get that need for salty and straight-up beef ?* Chrisstef does,and I think he satifies the urge by a quick craigslist add "Blowing at Sonic again" or "I need the salty beef" is usually a sure win.

Cook, I love fried okra.My grandma used to make me that.


----------



## donwilwol

I love that Marcou low angle. It makes my heart go pitter patter.

Terry, that 40 is probably worth money being made upside down and all.


----------



## JGM0658

The seafood is about the only thing I miss about New Orleans

You have no idea how much I miss crawfish…  I wont specify the parts because then you all start with your man love…hahahaha

The Marcou low angle smoother was the one I was looking at, I just could not pull the trigger on something so expensive for work. 
I can only imagine how much is the mitre plane is, the thing is gorgeous.


----------



## donwilwol

Stopped at tractor supply and picked up my pipe for the shop woodstove.

I need about 4 more rolls of insulation for the attic floor. Stopped at home depot, not one in stock.


----------



## Bertha

Hog, Stef definitely likes certain restaurants, that's for sure. We were supposed to go to this restaurant in Chicago but he tricked me.
.








.
Don, I'm with you, man. I can almost ignore the low angles when that mitre is around. I should probably drop Charles Schwab and pick up Marcou as my portfolio. 
.
Just a supercool picture I found:
.








.








.








.
Check this out!
.
http://pfollansbee.wordpress.com/category/historical-references/page/5/


----------



## Bertha

I miss crawfish…  I wont specify the parts because then you all start with your man love…hahahaha*
.
Yeah, we're at the point where almost anything can get the it rolling I miss the crawfish, too. I liked them uncomfortably hot, tons of crab boil. Done right (and it's an art), nothing can really top it. I used to have a BYOB ("bring your own boil") at my house and we'd put all kinds of stuff in the pot; crab legs, artichoke, etc. It was a glorious time. You know, Jorge, CharlieM still lives there. I had crawfish shipped to Delaware once from New Orleans. Just sayin, it can be done. Same goes for Turducken, but I haven't done it yet. I got a Haydel's King Cake a year back or so. I miss the food but not the robbery
.
Say, who's the biggest wooden moulding plane freak in this thread? I need some advice. Considering buying a set new and wondering if that's dumber than Bhog and Christef going down a slip and slide.


----------



## lysdexic

The RiverShack Tavern


----------



## Bertha

RIVER F*'G SHACK!!!!! Wow, it looks great. I'm guessing Katrina leveled it. Is that your bike?

.
Home of the tacky ashtray. I'd forgotten all about that.


----------



## bhog

I think IT is your man for woodies.

LOL at the slip n slide.Im trying to find a really manly comeback but cannot.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't know Al, Bhog and Christef going down a slip and slide seems as natural as a trip to the plastic surgeon for Cher.

I'm not a molder freak, but I'm not sure how a new set of wooden molder wouldn't be a thing dreams are made from. I think I could become one.


----------



## lysdexic

That is just a google image. Harahan did not flood during Katrina so I'd assume it is still open and smelly.


----------



## Mosquito

some nice pictures, Al. 
-

My heart goes pitter patter on its own. Last night was particularly bad, so I'll avoid staring at those Marcou pictures for too long 
-

I can't stand most of the shows that the girlie watches, so I retreated to the other room and spent about an hour and a half sharpening/honing tonight  I did… 2 #5 irons, #4, #7, #101, #220, 6 chisels, #4 1/2 and #5 1/2. Now I just need to test them all… and one of these days, I'm going to grind a primary on all my #45's, and go to town sharpening all the straight irons. The other ones may take a little longer…


----------



## Bertha

Lol, all. I'll hit up Nerd for a rec. A new set of moulders is unGodly expensive but I really don't know the desirable vintage ones. If you're trying to build a set from Ebay, you're on a long road. I'm in the early phase of thinking about it. Hog, I considered going with water polo instead I had kind of a wet and wild thing going on in my head.


----------



## chrisstef

Al - problem was you had the wrong joint ... 









D'you know BHog won the 2009 fried okra eating challenge?


----------



## lysdexic

Someone here is a member of the MWTCA but I can't remember who. Chris (ITNerd) maybe? Regardless, I signed up and I'm going to one of their smaller meets tomorrow outside Winston-Salem. I was wondering what to expect.


----------



## Mosquito

I was thinking about joining as well, Scott. In fact, I've got the flyer sitting on my desk as I type this. But then I looked and I missed all the ones for my region, so I haven't yet. I might still do it in the spring, we'll see. I'd be curious to find out what it's like when you get back


----------



## Bertha

I think it was Nerd, Scotty. I would expect something similar to that red beast above.
What's going on with that pubic pannus?


----------



## SamuelP

I am a member of MWTCA. My first meet I was 1 month old and slept in a drawer in a hotel room in Hannibal , MO.

The meet you are going to is a smaller one. You will see some awesome stuff. You should check the next meet you go to in advance and try and get there a day or two early. They usually have a swap meet in the parking lot the Thurs or Fri before.

You will also find some good deals. The things you may covet you will find some good deals on. Parts too; If you are looking for an odd-ball part or item, ASK. Those guys have tons of stuff stashed under the tables and out in there cars.

Keep an eye out for "celebs". That is not too far away from Paul Hamler or Roy Underhill.

Go and have a blast. I took my wife and daughter to the National meet in Asheville this year to see my Family. My Dad still does the shows when he can.

It was great.


----------



## SamuelP

Speaking of good food…

Anyone ever been to B.O.s Fish Wagon in Key west?


----------



## Bertha

Speaking of swap meat, Scotty, what are you doing the weekend after the convention? 
.
Sam, that's a great picture. You can tell there is fun to be had. Scotty, I'm sure you'll have a blast. If you have the chance to meet Paul Hamler, please do. You can name drop and mention "Bertha" (he made me a belt buckle , a little plaque on his pre-CNC CNC (not a typo), and personalized my scraper insert). 'no guarantee that he'll remember me but I was in residency with his daughter. Cool chick with a cool Dad. He's got kind of a laid back style that reminds me a bit of you. Y'all would really hit it off. 
.
Sam, I need to go to that place pictured. Another spot is PegLeg Pete's in Pensacola, FL. Get the friggin grouper sandwich and a couple dozen raw. I've done some damage at that place. Good memories that I took for granted at the time. Me and a Cro Magnon fished on the beach across from it once. Drank beer from a Stein there.


----------



## SamuelP

When I was little Mr Hamler would bring me match box cars when he saw my dad. He and my dad go way back. Dont know the kids too well but an extremely nice guy and family.


----------



## stonedlion

*"The wife sees any more boxes come to the door and im in trouble. Ive had to resort to sending my packages to the office"*

I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets in trouble. Fortunately, I have a storage unit 10 minutes away that accepts deliveries, they email me when a package arrives and drop it in my unit for me.

Mos, I'm a member of MWTCA, the Rochester meet this August was weak, sad to say. The next one close to us is in February in Medina.


----------



## Bertha

That's great, Sam. You're right, he's a great guy. I like his gentle demeanor. Guy really knows his stuff. You should look him up and take a look at his shop. It's difficult to take in all at once. Total sensory overload for a tool guy. Scottyo, you should try to go for a visit. He's not terribly far from you.


----------



## Bertha

Anyone know if there are any plane hotbeds in Indianapolis?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's 4 hrs from me and the Hog…


----------



## bhog

Im thinking my burn Alladeened in your burn's face Chrisstef…

Where we going Smitt?Im down.Most likely anyway.

Guys keep an eye out for 278 parts on your adventures please-me needy.

Im heading over to snag the lathe out of the shop today.Going to put it in the basement so I can get some practice on it over the winter.No heat -need a dang woodstove.I have a makeshift shop in the basement for winter because im hardcore. lol


----------



## Bertha

Smit, I'm meeting my fiance' there who's wrapping up 6 months of training. How far are you from Charleston, WV? I've still never visited TechRedneck, which is unforgivable. The guy has offered me about a dozen dream trips and I always punk out. I make all these grand plans, then not follow through. I hate having a job. 
.
Bhog, I'll equate you with the 278 from now on. We should probably start some kind of list for what our homies are looking for. Generous gentlemen have connected me with many Butcher irons, for example. See a KK, think Dan, etc. There are about 50 people here named Chris, which gets me mixed up beyond belief. 
.
One quick note on the lathe you're pulling out, Hog. Someone turned me onto the EZ-wood tools (I think it might have been Nerd). I got the long finisher and it's phenomenal. I'm skittish on the lathe after my numerous skew attempts. The carbide tip is different, as I don't have baseline fear while I'm using it. It's like a scraper that really takes off some material. I went from a pen set, to a midi set, to a long set, and now want a carbide set. If I had it to do all over again, I'd just buy all of the full-sized EZ-woods. They're expensive, but I think worth every penny. 
.
http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Wood-Tools-Series-Finisher/dp/B008D240E4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1352566189&sr=8-5&keywords=easy+wood+finisher
.
I think I'd go handle-less if I did it again; although, it's a nice handle.
.
http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Wood-Tools-Full-Finisher/dp/B008D27L3G/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1352566189&sr=8-14&keywords=easy+wood+finisher
.
Replacement tips are around $20.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Richard, that sounds like a handy arrangement…

I learned about MWTCA from the antique dealer I bought those 3 planes from in Stillwater, but that was just after the last show. I was thinking about joining up this winter, which is why the flyer/pamphlet is still sitting on my desk.


----------



## lysdexic

Went to the MWTCA. It was cool. It made me feel young that is for sure. I don't what it is but I freeze up when I see so many cool tools. I walked in there with cash in my pocket. If I saw a #45, a #112, or a #140 it was going to be mine. But no.

I did buy a cool KK hatchet and an interesting tote that has rosewood sap wood. Thats it.


----------



## Bertha

Supercool axe, Scotty. I can totally relate to the paralysis. It's rarely a matter of money, rather one of sensory overload. There are like 100 tools of which I'd be willing to purchase duplicates. I start thinking about which of my pals would like what, start second guessing, then walking out with nothing. If you walk in with a "#45, dammit" attitude, you'll never see one, lol. That's why I have eight #5's. I don't get the deals you guys do, but I can't walk away from a bad deal. I might need to borrow one of you when I buy my next car


----------



## Mosquito

That KK hatchet looks sweet. I really like the KK logo for some reason.

I went back to the antique shops I hit up before (where I found that roundy 605). Pretty much everywhere had sales going, because they were "reopening main street" The last time I was there, it was all torn up and the road was really rough, before they repaved it. Anyway, I was close to buying a #80 for $35, a 2-speed breast drill for $17.50, a Stanley V logo level for $12.50, and a Stanley SW level for $5, but I ended up coming out with nothing.


----------



## Bertha

I got a sweet horned Butcher out today
.








.
Lol at the size of my photo; not sure how that happened. The iron was a bit of a challenge, but not the worst I've encountered. Props to DMT. The chipbreaker was an unusual one but someone had already attended to the ramp. It's massive with a huge screw boss. The iron is massively tapered. 
.
I'm telling you guys, there's something about the Butcher iron. It sharpens relatively quickly but it holds an edge like these modern fancy metals. Call BS, but get one and see for yourself. I realize that I'm hurting myself adding potential seekers. 
.
I struggled getting the assembly square to lose the tracks. Like dinner with lysdexic, I tapped tapped tapped; but I ended up knocking the corners off a tad. 
.








.
It's a gorgeous friggin plane. Took a 1/64 pass on the jointer and it barely bit. I like the Clintonesque Peyronie horn. Had he dropped the cigar for an ECE, I might have left my party. 
.








.
Have I mentioned that I hate the image interface on this website?
.
This dog can hunt in cherry. Thanks Yoda.
.









.
Tera Melos. Guitarists got to 2:17
.


----------



## Bertha

Some vulgarity so NSFW but I'VE NEVER LOL'D MORE IN MY LIFE!
.


----------



## bhog

Al thanks for the recomendation.I have looked at those before.What I have is pretty weak so I will be looking for new stuff soon.

Scott I know exactly what you mean.Overwhelming.

In other news I got the lathe home ,set up and even started on a project for our old buddy Lysdexic.


----------



## Bertha

Hog, that's a bada$$ lathe, huge rest. I'm pumped both for and by Lysdexic.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hey, hog you going to put a finish on your momento there?

Watchin the girls having their moment of glory, some of them went into some serious pain, the last one with bubba the hut throwin chunks made me feel worry for some of them for about .001 sec…. Some funny stuff there…..


----------



## bhog

Its an old beast.There was alot of rust that needed sanded off.Its a 12"and I think it will go 40" long, I can't remember. Pretty much bare bone stock but its paid for .

Gshep, I ribbed it a little after that pic.I think I will let the boys (Al n Lysdexic) finish it with whatever oil they use.Should have a nice patina after its first burn in(lol) use.Its tulip poplar so its light enough to not tire out your arm(Lysdexic) during a long session.


----------



## racerglen

Zo..Al..Did the earth move in W/V ?
I hear there was a shaker your way ?
hopefuly no need for the gen set and the tree house !

;-)


----------



## thedude50

Looks like things are pretty slow on here today. I took the family to Malibu yesterday and we went to the Getty Villa today. They had some great Greek and Roman art on display. I want to incorporate some of their design ideas into my projects. I took a couple hundred photos and will post the gallery on photo bucket if anyone cares to see the photos I will post a link when I get the gallery organized.


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon - yo, you are going to need a bigger chuck if want to picque Sir Al's interest.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## bhog

^ LOL oh that little guy.


----------



## bandit571

Makes mine look a little puny…









About all I need to do …...KNOBS???


----------



## mochoa

Hey in regards to the EZwood tools can I make my own? Buy a piece of square steel, drill and tap a whole on the end and attach a carbide cutter ($15). The only trick would be making your own handle and putting a square shaft in a round hole?

Bhog, I think my lathe is pretty close to what you have, an old Craftsman pipe lathe.


----------



## bhog

Maur yep its an old craftsman.

In regards to the tools I was kinda thinking the same thing.Would need to index the cutter though.Was looking on the bay earlier and it looks like somebody else is doing it and using golf club handles.


----------



## Gshepherd

Square Shaft to Round Hole….. Mortiser Machine sounds like the ticket here boys and girls….. 
I have a bunch of the carbide cutters and have been eyeballin this old huge screwdriver I have to make one…..


----------



## mochoa

Oh wow, if you search for carbide lathe tool on ebay there are a few with no handle for $60.


----------



## mochoa

Ah just saw the golf club handles. Those are a dime a dozen at any thrift store.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon what do you mean by indexing the cutter?


----------



## mochoa

$100 for three tools 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/45deg-90-deg-round-carbide-insert-cutting-tools-for-wood-lathe-turning-work-/261115743679?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccbb60dbf


----------



## mochoa

$35 bucks, booyakasha!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Insert-Carbide-Wood-lathe-Tool-includes-square-15mmX15mmX2-5-carbide-insert-/181021645036?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a25bb18ec


----------



## Bertha

I saw a set of square carbides on Amazon for a ridiculously cheap price. There's got to be a workaround. Either round the cutter or square the mortise in the handle. It can be done!

http://www.amazon.com/Anytime-Tools-INDEXABLE-CARBIDE-INSERT/dp/B0087R9NGA/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=J5LYAF44V32K&coliid=I1WAHTW22H1CQO


----------



## bhog

Maur so the cutter would have something from keeping it from spinning.A square have a square notch on the end,a round a half moon etc.I am probably not wording it right .Maybe its not needed I dunno.


----------



## mochoa

It seems like its not needed for the round since there is no way to keep that from turning other than the tightness of the screw. There also should be a way to keep that screw from losening from the vibration.

I just got a PM from someone who makes his own. He makes the handle in two pieces, cuts a rabbet in both and glues them together to make a 1/2 square hole. He doesn't index the cutter (cut a rabbet in the shaft). He just taps the hole and screws it down.


----------



## Bertha

OK, I did some stuff in the shop today.
.
I know this is probably old hat to many of y'all, but I have a lot of problems registering my irons dead square in the wet wheel jig. I checked my Peachtree scrapers with a Starrett and found them to be dead on. I just grab the scraper to set my iron in the jig. The greater surface area (compared to the square) really helps connect my eyes to hands. The JET jig is a bit easier than the Tormek, but I don't have the new Tormek one; it's supposed to be way better. Anyway, just submitting my thoughts.
.








.
An Ohio ironed coffin that is really keen. Someone who knew what they were doing owned it before me. The back needed help but there was a slick square secondary already on it. It's a joy; tuned as a smoother with a supershallow bite.
.








.








.








.
I also made a bauble for a friend
.








.
And I loved on a recent LJ gift.
.








.








.
Cut a slab for the mallet swap.
.








.
Took a picture of my favorite awl. Just admitting it, I guess. I have pretty ones, too.
.


----------



## terryR

Awesome, Al, I love nearly all your photos! 

you guys…about the easy wood tools…I looked at mine close tonight…

The square steel shaft which mounts the carbide cutter at one end, is shaped to round as soon as it enters the wood. A pretty nice joint, but I could see a small gap…that's how I know. If you could just buy round steel stock and shape a flat edge at the tip, that may solve the need for a mortise…

I also spent some time sharpening my vintage 3/4" craftsman gouge…eats wood 20 times faster than the tiny carbide cutter. Obviously each tool has a different purpose, but don't forget to look for vintage lathe chisels before deciding you HAVE to build something with carbide cutters. I'll certainly use both!


----------



## Bertha

Terry, thanks for the reality check. I was out on the lathe today and didn't touch a carbide. I guess I was just dazzled by the control of the carbide once you're to the finishing step. I use a massive rougher to get me to where I want; then I've got the choice of spindle or carbide; lately, I've been going carbide.
.
I think that if you use a scraper on the lathe, you'll like the carbide. I just like the sound, man. I like that "hiss", like a well-tuned smoother. Although I don't rank the lathe very highly, it can be a sensual tool; meaning there's a lot of feedback. 
.
I know that only you guys understand. When planing, bracing the tool, feeling the iron bite at the perfect depth, the entire width of the blade connecting, taking off unfathomable slips, that ribbon at the end of the stroke. Handplanes friggin rule.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, hand planes do make the nicest sounds.


----------



## thedude50

Al, I have the new Tormek jig i love it compared to the jet. the jet was not true out of the box which pissed me off a bit since they were not cheep.


----------



## mochoa

Al, the toted wooden smoother looks so sweet! Your making me want one.


----------



## thedude50

From the Getty Villa


----------



## terryR

WOW…I bought…or rather…won…all 3 spokeshaves I was bidding on this weekend! I only placed the opening bids and won! A vintage stanley 53. 63, and 151…got 'em all with shipping for about $60…

Certainly NOT the shiny new pinnacles or LN I dream about…but less than 30% of their high price! 

happy, happy


----------



## Dcase

I have been really behind lately and have not been on here much so I am way behind..

Al, a couple days ago you posted some pictures and there was one of a really nice looking bow saw. Did you make that or buy it from somewhere? I would really like a saw like that.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, guys! 
.
Dude, I actually consider the JET and the Tormek pretty equivalent but the jigs are hit and miss. I might buy the new Tormek jig. The JET is stupidly chromed, which makes no sense to me at all. It's a good bit heavier than the old Tormek but I hate the bushings on both. My Tormek is still boxed up from storage; I spent a lot of time packing it up for 1+ years of storage in >100F (disassembled, oiled, Zrust, etc.). My JET is getting a bit crusty (bolts rusted, water basin tab broke) but I'm going to run it until it dies. You're right that the motor in the Tormek is superior. The JET diamond grader sucks; the Tormek one is really good. I think it's all personal preference but the JET is a few hundred dollars cheaper. If I had it to do all over again, I'd put two Wolverine jigs on it. Both the JET and Tormek fingernail grind jigs are very difficult for me to use. Forking out the cash for a T7 with all the accessories is something that's hard to get excited about.
.
Maur, you've got to get one. I love mine. 
.
Dan, I got that bowsaw from an Ebay store. The seller was a super nice guy. I'm pretty sure I did a review on it, but I can dig up the seller if you'd like me to. The blade looks like a huge bandsaw blade cut down to size. I've got to admit that I find it hard to use b/c I'm a Japanese saw guy. It's really really fun to use, even though I suck at it. You can tilt the blade which gives it a very unusual feel. I think I would buy the smaller one if I had to do it over again. It wasn't very expensive at all. 
.
Dude, that statue is phenomenal.
.
Today is a holiday at work, so I might rehab another woodie today. We'll see.


----------



## chrisstef

I wish construction had holidays. Its slow today but here i am riding away like a desk jockey. At least i got me some LJ's.

Rehabbed a 220 for buddy of mine over the weekend … hes the most brutal haggler ive ever seen. If i can get him hooked on hand tools ill make it worth his while without a doubt and without doing any real work either. He come back with a BOX of planes, chisels, and the most Hoss MF breast drill ive seen. No more than $50 spent. Im sure theres some poor ba$tard still recovering from the rectal intrusion he laid upon him. Gingers have no remorse.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Bertha

Chest drill!!! Oh man, don't let Andy see that thing. It's fantastic. I'm always on the hunt for one. Check out the gearage on that beast. 
.
Sorry about the Federal Holiday thing.
.
*Happy Veteran's Day to all Veterans. You have my most sincere respect. *


----------



## Dcase

I have wanted to get a bow saw so ya if you can shoot me over the ebay seller info I will check it out. No rush or anything. I really like the looks of yours.

Holiday at work? What am I doing at work? I didn't even think about it till I read that. Maybe I can leave early… ehhh


----------



## ksSlim

Drill even has adjustable torque!!


----------



## Bertha

Dan, here's the seller:
.
http://myworld.ebay.com/cmehandworksinc
.
Here's my review:
.
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1999
.
It looks like it was $60 with shipping! 
.
Holy crap! I just checked out what he's got going right now!!!! I shouldn't be sharing this with y'all.
.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handcrafted-Scraper-Plane-Maple-Cherry-and-Bubinga/270998849957?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=017&category=29526&cmd=ViewItem
.


----------



## Dcase

Thanks for the links. I may end up getting one of his saws in the near future. I will go with a small one if he has it at the time.

That scraper plane looks really nice. I am pretty sure I have seen it before on ebay while browsing planes… It does however look like the blade is in the way a little with the front knob. In the photo where it shows him holding the plane it looks like the grip on the knob is a bit uncomfortable. That's just what I get from looking at the pics though. A tilted knob would fix that problem though.


----------



## chrisstef

Slim - youre correct theres 3 "speeds" if you will. Im also pretty sure that underrneath that MF badge theres a level covered in crud to indicate 90. Its friggin awesome. I might have to make an offer on it or i let him know how much a$$ it really kicks to set that hook in there good n tight for future indulging.

Im also emailing back n forth with a seller on a MF brace and bit set. Peep it … http://newhaven.craigslist.org/tls/3318287438.html


----------



## Mosquito

Dang it Al… I really like that treadle scroll saw… 
-

Also, I almost picked up a 2 speed breast drill for $17.50 this weekend… but I didn't, and I don't know why… I'm almost not happy that I walked away from it. They were having a sale at the time, 50% off, so I wonder if it'll go back up to $35, or not… might have to check it out again later and see.


----------



## chrisstef

What do you guys think on that set i posted? Worth the $75? Apparently the guy does some serious collecting. I might just have to show up with a pocketful of cash. Im talking a midnight move sneaking stuff into the shop. Greasy like Al's hands after a dinner date with OG ScottyB.

Also, if what this guy says he is, he might have some spare parts from what you guys are lookin for. Just let me know if theres somethin on the list and ill scope it out.


----------



## mochoa

Chris, I love the box for bit storage on the MF set. Very nice.


----------



## mochoa

I cant speak to whether thats a good deal or not. $75 sounds a little high but I love that box.


----------



## Dcase

Chris, The brace set looks really nice but I have no clue on what those usually sell for. If he is a collector then the chances are he is asking for more then what you can probably get it for off ebay. I would check ebay and do a google search and see what similar sets have sold for..


----------



## chrisstef

I feel the same Maur … something about a nice box gets me all worked up. I think im gonna see what the ole boy's got and try to get my bundle on. Maybe there's a 112 in his cache that i can get my mitts on.

Having the box that goes with the bits says somethin to me about his style, and i like it.

Good call Dan, im gonna go with some backup info for sure.


----------



## ShaneA

There is something about nice boxes? Bro, there is a lot of things about nice boxes : )


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, I love a good box. I don't go into a goodwill very often (no planes in ones in my area) but anytime I do I usually end up leaving with some kind of cheap wooden box. For example I keep all my files in this sweet wine box I found there. I have another little box I found where I keep all my gluing supplies.


----------



## chrisstef

Ebay has a pretty good assortment of Russell Jennings bits in the box selling fro anywhere from $70 - $150. I think hes trying to move the bits mostly and the brace is just a throw in. Looks like a fair deal. Ill play ball and see if i cant scab something else while im there to sweeten the pot.

Speaking of goodwill, some of my best tshirts come from there such as my 1986 Celtics shirt … best team ever assembled. Bird, McHale, Parish DJ, Ainge … cmon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Bro, there is a lot of things about nice boxes : )"

^ Gotta love that guy.


----------



## Bertha

Stef, irons are always a good lookout, 45, 50, 55, etc. Also blank moulding irons. You have a good eye; if you see something good, grab it. 
.
I've got a weird milk crate fetish. Also old beer boxes. Can't beat an awesome box. I still have the first one I ever made. Boxes are great b/c the weirder the scrap, the cooler the box.
.
I'm currently obsessed with this stuff:
.








.








.








.








.








.
Imagine setting up a little bench in one of those and doing a bit of quiet work in there.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I have also picked up small boxes from Goodwill and other local thrift stores. If I see one that looks like it was handcrafted I will usually buy it. They are usually priced 3.00 or less.

Any of you guys ever check out Goodwill's auction site? http://www.shopgoodwill.com/

They often will have old tools, just not a huge selection. I have picked up a few nice planes from their auction. Sometimes you can find stuff for better deals then Ebay.


----------



## chrisstef

That A frame is sick! The cantileverd porch might tighten me up though. Set up an old block and tackle pulley to hoist supplies up. Stash a few planes and chisels. Few bottles of good whiskey and youd have to pry me away from that nest. I could sit there and watch gossamer shaving float away in the breeze for eternity.

Just got an email back from the seller … at least 50 planes and as many chisels in his current cache. Setting something up for mid-week when i take a trip down that end of the state.


----------



## donwilwol

And who can honestly say they've never snuck home early to play with the box the kids came in.


----------



## Dcase

Al, I love the fancy tree house photos. I like looking at that kind of stuff. There are so many great photos you could probably start a Tree house of your dreams thread… So much can be done with tree houses. Even smaller basic tree houses are fun to look at.

Here are a couple more.. I really like this first one









This one does not look as fancy but I love that its all reclaimed wood and is built on something like 10 trees for support.


----------



## Dcase

Dang it now you got me looking at all these tree house pics…

Here are some more pics (These pics are more views of the 2nd tree house pic that I posted a min ago)



























This is what is inside









I like that all the cut offs and scraps are randomly nailed somewhere so that no wood is thrown out.


----------



## ksSlim

Chris, I sold a box of augers similar to that a couple of years ago for $100.
Similar but they were old Irwins, been re sharpened too many times.
Buyer fell in love with the box.

Any box makers out there?


----------



## Dcase

This one is crazy cool… A mirrored tree house…


----------



## Dcase

Slim, I make a lot of small keepsake boxes. I will probably start working on some soon for Christmas gifts this year.


----------



## ShaneA

The box the kids came in….hilarious Don.

You don't mind if I steal that, do you? The line, not the box of course! : )


----------



## chrisstef

Slim, from the quick info i have grabbed about auger bits the "good" ones appear to be the irwins and the russell jennings. These are russell Jennings. Seller says they are in great shape, ready to work, with only a few minor blemishes. He sounds pretty knowledagble, is retired, and likes to take a nap between 1:30 and 2:30. Seriously. Ive got a hook up with him Thursday morning. Im looking forward to seeing what hes got. Stef's excited.

DW - well done friend.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don too … ha ha ha.

The mirrored house would play havoc on the birds … *thunk* - dust mark silhouette. Cats on the other hand would sit happily on the ground under it waiting


----------



## bandit571

A friend of mine had the perfect excuse to leave work early:

"Wife called, said she wanted to get pregnant tonight, and that I should be there when it happens"


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## thedude50

Al, the statue is huge this is the first time it has been out of Rome in 2 Melania According to the tour guide. The horse and lion are about twice as big as actual animals. I truly wish you could all come to California to see this exhibit. There is so much beauty in classical art. We dont get to see as much as in the old world. I was really taken by some of the Greek statues as well as the Roman art. The Pompey exhibit was to die for but no photos of it were allowed so you will have to trust me or come see for your self.

I listed a couple 4 1/2 Bailey planes on eBay if anyone is looking the prices are good and so are the planes.

Christef, The price on the bits is well within market value here in Cali, but I dont know what tools sell for where you are .


----------



## lysdexic

"The Pompey exhibit was to die for"

Literally.


----------



## mochoa

I've been to Pompei, its pretty cool.


----------



## OnlyJustME

nice looking 45 on clist. Don't know if price is too high. http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/3365172055.html


----------



## Mosquito

Matt, I'd say that $200 for that isn't too far off for price. I don't see anything that's missing, and that cutter box looks like it's in ridiculously good shape. As long as all the cutters are with it, and in good shape, That I would almost be tempted, if I didn't already have one, and if it was somewhere around $25 less. It looks really clean.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice #45. Looks like a newer one, and even has the screwdriver. Nice tool. With some detail to be sure it's all there, the price is fair.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Better grab it if you want one!


----------



## Dcase

That 45 looks like it was hardly used and is in fine shape. I bought my #45 and it came complete w/ screw driver and all. I paid 100 dollars for mine off ebay but it was not nearly as fine as condition as the one you posted. I had to spend some time to remove rust and all that fun stuff but it wasn't so much work that I would pay an extra hundred dollars for a nicer one.

The price is probably fair for that one but you can get a complete #45 for cheaper if you don't mind having one that is in less then fine condition. I certainly wouldn't say you paid too much if you got that one.


----------



## Mosquito

Heck, I'm almost tempted to offer you $75 and a trade of a complete #45 in slightly less nice shape…


----------



## Lalaland

If I had to make only one decisioon for a "dream plane" it would be one from http://andersonplanes.com/ and possibly be something like his panel plane in Rosewood or a burl wood.


----------



## thedude50

Well guys today I start on my big cabinet job. Things are looking good for business. These are simple wall cabinets I have made the same cabinets hundreds of times. This is the first big job in the new shop and has a promise of more work to come if the guy is happy. I am very pleased with the wood we purchased to make the cabinets and I feel they will be great once completed. Then I will be making 2 of Glen Hueys 18th century cupboards for their pantry.

I Watched another Video by Rob Cossman last night this one on hand cut mortise and tenon joints. I really liked the wedged through tenons. These videos are worth every penny. They have shown me several new ways to do tasks. I have incorporated many of the ideas into my work. Anyone who has not seen these videos should try to make the time to see them.

I am working on transferring all my NYW videos from vhs to DVD for daily use. The DVDs are so much better to use. I will also keep a digital copy on my Nas for safe keeping. I would love to buy the whole library on DVD but already have 50 vhs tapes and that's a lot of cash. The library is like 2400 dollars. If you build every project you will surely be a productive woodworker.


----------



## Mosquito

Welcome Lalaland.
-

Hey, those are made in Big Lake, MN… that's like, 30 minutes from me. Hmmm…


----------



## Mosquito

*If you build every project you will surely be a productive woodworker.*

... and a busy one, at that


----------



## Dcase

Dude, 2400 is way to much for the NYW dvds.. I just did a quick search to see what they sell for and a listing came up with someone selling all 20 seasons on 40 dvds for 375.00 http://www.webclassifieds.us/455663/The-New-Yankee-Workshop-Seasons-1-20-on-DVD.html They are probably bootleg copies but it sure as heck beats paying 2400..

People have also uploaded all the NYW episodes and put them online as torrents and file sharing. I had downloaded a few seasons a couple years back but didn't have the drive space to do anymore.

I have grown to hate DVDs and I personally wouldn't even take the time to transfer anything to DVD. The way I look at it is why deal with 40 disc when you can just have everything all packed into one small digital device. You can hook the digital device to your tv and pull up any show/movie that you want without having to search through and change disc.

I loved DVDs when they first came out because of all the advantages they had over VHS but with the new digital devices I can see DVDs going away just like VHS did. I probably have something like a couple hundred DVDs and of them I have a dozen or so that wont even play anymore because they have been scratched up due to my kids getting a hold of them. DVDs are not kid friendly at all and I spend so much time cleaning off finger prints and such… Never had to do that crap with VHS, you could toss those around all day and the movie would still play just fine.

With digital there would be no scratches, no cases to take up all your shelf space, no flipping through disc holders looking for the movie you want and 100 percent kid proof.


----------



## Mosquito

everything has its own disadvantages, it's just a matter of how those are dealt with.

VCRs eat tapes, DVDs get scratched, Digital copies get corrupted and/or lost (hardware failure), so there's no "perfect" solution…

Since the digital format has the same quality as a DVD, digital format is also my preference as well. That's what my file server is for, after all


----------



## Bertha

*"The Pompey exhibit was to die for"

Literally*.

I was frozen in my tracks during my last visit.


----------



## pierce85

*"I was frozen in my tracks during my last visit."*

I know what you you mean, Al. It solidified the sheer magnitude of the event for me.


----------



## WhoMe

It has been awhile since I have been on this thread. I was at least 10 pages back so I looked for pretty pictures and skipped ahead to the last two pages.

Lance, Congrats on the cabinet job. Hopefully it will generate more work for you as you hope. I took a look out on ebay but didn't see your planes. I'm guessing you sold them. Was curious as to how much they were going for. I had your store bookmarked for a while but can't find it now. Also, you questioned about Win 8. No way on my end. I hate the interface. Maybe on a tablet it works fine but not on a desktop with any kind of productivity. At least that is what I see without playing with it. I'll stick with Win 7. And I have YET to get out to the Getty.

Mos, your picture back on #22984 of your tool cabinet is pretty cool, someday I will make myself one but it will look kind of empty since I will be building it with plenty of space to fill it up.

Don, I laughed out loud with your comment about playing with the box where the kids came from.

Al, you made a comment about a slight fixation on vises. I forgot if it was on this thread or the workbench one. But I have a old Prentiss and sons #21 vise. It weighs in at a svelte 100lbs and cost a mere $12.00 or so back in the late 1800's based on the railroad machinery catalog I saw. It has a casting date in 1920 and a hand stamped date from 1924. It is a beast. I need to figure out how much it is worth and sell it. 
BTW, loved the girls falling fail video. those are always funny.

And I had a little spare money from a couple jobs and just won a #4c type 11 for $32+shipping. I have been trying to bid on a #65 but they keep going over my limit on what I feel is a fair price for them. Some day…..

And for those looking for a 45 in what looks to be in excellent shape, 45 on Cl


----------



## grizzman

well i know i dont come here very often , but i know this is the place for hand plane talk and so i shall share my experience here, a while back i posted a project and somehow made a plea for a hand plane, there was one reply to this and it was from the DUDE, he offered to send me a hand plane for free, i was amazed, and i took him up on his offer, and then not to long after that i had a package delivered to my home, and i was so happy to find inside a beautiful Stanley hand plane, i was so happy to have this, as it was going to help me on my journey as a wood worker in using hand tools, so here is a picture of my wonderful hand plane, and some new shavings, its sharp and a real user…









i want to thank the dude once again for being so kind and blessing my life. thank you DUDE.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice one Lance.

Enjoy Grizz


----------



## Mosquito

WhoMe, that #45 is amazing… especially for $175


----------



## mochoa

Whats up with Tommy Mac's hair this season? Its too long, it kind of bugs me.


----------



## ShaneA

Remember Stumpy's thread on Tommy Mac's show? T Mac got a little frustrated and quit the site. Stumpy and C Neil had beef that started the box build off? Hilarious stuff.

I will say he as gotten better every yr, and I enjoy his show. But, the first two comments the old lady always makes are…he needs a hair cut, and he talks a lot with his hands.


----------



## mochoa

hahaha I didnt know about the Stumpy beef. Crazy that it made him quit the site! I'm not up on Stumpy beef, the threads I follow take up all my time. I don't even check the new projects page any more, I used to be hooked on that.

You know when your hair is so long you have to do the little head toss every few seconds its a little too much, know what I'm saying.

This season Tommy Mac is making stuff I would actually want to make. Last season I didn't like almost any of it.

I'm behind on his shows but I just watched the tool chest build and I really liked it. I want to make one of those one day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Tommy Mac isn't one here is Water World; aka, Western WA. ;-( Is he on line. I haven't been able to find him.


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio, what kind of man really notices and critiques Tommy Mac's hair? Just wonderin'.


----------



## Mosquito

Hi, I'm Chris, and I haven't purchased a plane in 3 weeks


----------



## lysdexic

Me neither!

Let's talk #*45's*

Does anybody know these things inside out? I am starting to understand the differences between the types.

Knob position
Japanning 
Floral pattern vs stippling

But are there any functional differences between the types? Are the cutters interchangeable between the types? Did the later models make any significant improvements in design or usability? Are there any specific types that are more desirable from a users standpoint?

I know the Heckle(?) wrote a book about them but I am not ready to buy a book dedicated to a single plane.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Mosquito

I said that, and then I saw St James Tool Bay listed another set of #46 cutters… crap… don't do it, don't do it..
-

I like #45s…

Nickle plating started in type 4, cutter adjuster showed up Type 5, Rosewood fence in type 6, Knob moved to fence in type 7, Cam rest added in type 7-8 early 1900's, Floral went away in type 9. Type 12 added an adjustment screw for the fence, to allow fine tuning of the fence.

The cutters are interchangeable to a degree. They will all "work" in the different types. The later cutters after the cutter adjuster was added have notches in them, which doesn't matter. The only thing that would matter, is that older cutters have to be short enough so the depth adjuster can be retracted so it's not in the way on the newer types.

What book are you referencing?


----------



## lysdexic

"Stanley "Forty Five Combination Plane


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Scott. I found that one a few minutes ago after some searching…

Would buying a book about a plane reset my "weeks since buying a plane" counter?...


----------



## lysdexic

No. You must buy a plane.

I imagine a depth adjuster is key. So type 5 or later. How about the cam rest? What is that about?


----------



## Mosquito

Then I'm still good 
-

Depth adjuster is nice… if I ever get irons for my #46's, I'll be able to compare…

Honestly though, I'm not sure if it'd be that big of a deal. I might try using my 45 with out the depth adjuster. You still have to loosen the wing nut anyway, and I typically hold the blade while I tighten the wing nut again, to make sure it stays in place and doesn't get pulled too far to the side.

Cam rest… supposed to be used when center-beading, or when the cutting is being done a ways from the edge. It's meant to go on the fence rod between the plane and the fence, and is intended to help keep the plane perpendicular to the work piece, which gets more difficult when the fence is that far away. Cam shaped because you're supposed to rotate it as the cut gets deeper, so it rests on the work piece with out actually having to loosen and reposition it.

I haven't used mine yet.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats some 45 knowledge droppin there boys.


----------



## Mosquito

I've been doing my homework… lol


----------



## bandit571

The Bandit went about four whole weeks between buying a plane, just bought one this morning, drat it all, was trying to be "good'....


----------



## bandit571

Bandit did a little (VERY little ) work this morning. Seems i had bought a small saw that needs a little rehab work. First of, the "Box" this Gem came in…









Just a $5 yard sale find. Inside this box?









Has a 6" blade, with diamond knock out. Should be fun to find one of them..

Saw would not run. Got to checking the cord. Three wire cord, check. Two prong plug, uh-oh. Check the connects under the white plastic tape. Why is that GREEN wire hooked to the black one? The two white ones are together, but the other black one from the saw is just…...there. Got the item fixed with a simple item…









saw runs like a champ. Just a $5 Trim saw. Now, about that box…..









Paint?


> EVaporust


? Shock it?


> Hide it, maybe


?


----------



## Bertha

Scotty, I put your mallet in the mail.


----------



## Gshepherd

Nice Job Al, I was feeling sorry for Scotty and was fixing to send him a mallet but since you already got yours in the mail to him I will just keep this one here as a beater….


----------



## JayT

I'm so far behind on this thread, I'll probably never catch up. I guess that's what happens after nine weeks of 13 hour days. Oh well.

Anyone else seen this video about a tool restoration shop in Maine? The whole premise is so great, but the jaw dropping part to me was the 1:14 mark in the video. Prepare to pause and drool. (It's also the screenshot from the opening page)


----------



## Mosquito

That's pretty sweet JayT


----------



## Dcase

Good video.. I would love to go to that shop and I bet it would take me hours to look through everything.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I liked the video; thanks JayT.


----------



## TechRedneck

Cudos to Dude for sending Grizz that free plane.

I am guessing Grizz will be happy with that tuned plane but dosn't realize the addictive properties attached to these tools. They carry some sort of VooDoo curse with them, the older they are the deeper the MoJo.

We're all addicts, let's face it. At least it is legal and not regulated.


----------



## Mosquito

We're all addicts, let's face it. At least it is legal and *not regulated.*

Unless you have a significant other…


----------



## bhog

Bandito go to your local hardware store.They will probably have the blade.You may have to knock the diamond washer(some are brass)out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice vid, JayT!


----------



## terryR

Whew! Skip is wearing sandals in that video! yikes…too many heavy items…

ooh…lovely items…ooh…


----------



## BTimmons

Need some advice from the resident freaks (I mean that in the most complimentary way possible) in this mega-thread. I've been eying this beast on Craigslist for a while now. At $30 bucks it seems like a good deal on a jointer plane. All I have a Stanley #4 and some rubbish block planes. Looks like it would clean up alright, no major cracks that I can see. If you click the image it takes you to the poster's Photobucket gallery. Measures 22 inches, has the chipbreaker, which isn't apparent in the first shot. Although the blade and wedge are inserted in the wrong order!

What do you folks think? Should I nab it?


----------



## Mosquito

Unless it's a rare make, I probably wouldn't pay $30 for it. I just picked up 3 wood bodies for $15 a piece a little while ago, and that included shipping, one of which was a jointer. That said, it's also looks to be in better shape than any of the 3 I got… If it's been on CL for a while, I'd probably offer $20 and see what they say. But I'm also starting to fall in love with the wood body planes


----------



## donwilwol

I have no idea what the plane is worth BT, but it looks like it could clean up nice. Maybe you should buy it just to put the iron in right.

If you're looking for a vintage wooden joiner, it'll be hard to find one in better shape. And $10 for that clamp is a steel.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If you want a woodie, I say go for it. You can offer $30 for both, of course. Can't hurt.


----------



## thedude50

Hey guys, I spent the day trying to get the shop in order since i am building these big cabinets. Space is a premium these days. There is a ******************** load of wood in the shop and it smells great, but it has me packed in like a sardine.

Al I SAW A BRONZE 4 1/2 ON e Bay starting bid is 600 dollars. I am tempted to be a bidder on that one too. so let me know if your going to bid on it.

Dan, I dont buy bootlegs of woodworking dvds. I try to support the artists who make the videos. I do rip them to my Nas and can serve it to all the tvs in the house. I buy the dvd rip is and store the original in case the digital copy gets corrupt. I have like 50 vhs tapes of norm cant get enough of NORM.


----------



## mochoa

Scott, maybe I'm just old fashioned (I aint old yet, still in my 30's) but that guy needs a haircut. 








But hey, it might be up you and Al's alley, beats gerbils. ;-)


----------



## WhoMe

2 more off my local craigs list
#6 Record
Newer # 5 1/2

Scott, good luck on that #45 link I posted, I saw your PM. It sure looked nice.

Annnd, since I have been doing some extra handyman work hanging doors, painting and doing some framing of new walls for a bath remodel, I thought I would reward myself. I WON a TY11 #4c off ebay for what I feel was a reasonable $32.50+shipping. Will be looking for the box in the mail and of course will post a before pic. ANd whe I get it rehabbed, I will post a after shot.. of course. I'm pretty excited about this. I need a good #4 and since it is in line with my slowly growing Ty11 corrugated collection, it will fit right in. 
Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy…

So, what do people think a fair price for a 5 1/4 in real good shape would be. I saw one with some minor surface rust, great handles and pretty much intact japanning and the red logo on the cap. They guy wants $50 which I think may be a little high but from what I see these things go for on ebay when they sell, it might be a little less than the going prices here in So Cal. I would love some input on that. thanks.

Dude, pretty cool donation of that plane. great work. Sounds like you made someone a happy little woodworker.

Mos, so are you going through withdrawals yet??
For me, it is easy limiting my plane buying…. lack of $$

NOW, if I can just get my hands on a #65 in decent shape for a decent price…...I keep getting beat out on ebay as the prices go higher than I am willing to spend on one. Anyone out there have one for sale at a decent price?


----------



## Mosquito

No withdrawls yet… I think I'll try to go until 2013… so another month and a half… We'll see how that goes!

I've been working on my workbench, and a mallet, so that's been keeping me busy for now…


----------



## lysdexic

WM, if $50 is not far off from eBay prices consider this. Supporting a local business, it is the one you are looking for, no shipping and you get to touch, feel and inspect before purchase. Also in a years time 10 or 15 bucks won't make a difference.

However, if it is not the one that will make you happy…....pass. A year from now you'll pick it up and think " I really wanted a type X."


----------



## Mosquito

I agree Scotty. I've justified paying a little extra vs eBay prices when I could see it locally, and have it instantly. I would usually add the cost of what shipping would be, when I determine a "fair" price.
-

I made no shavings today… but I did make these









The hard part will be waiting until Friday when I bring them to work, before I eat too many of them…


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks guys, I may try to give the guy a call and see what he has to say. I am struggling with the want versus need thing. If I get it, I will have a 5 1/4 and a 5 1/2 and no 5… I always liked fractions in school, maybe it is coming back to haunt me..

Mos, that looks pretty yummy. I see you have already done a taste test to make sure it is fit for human consumption too.
Good man…


----------



## Mosquito

Well… I had to… I tinkered with my recipe, so I had to test it out. That and I always remove the first row when I bring bars like that to something. Makes it a lot easier to self serve out of the pan. And then I get a few that way too


----------



## racerglen

So for some time I wanted a #3..now 3 of em after rediscovering a lurker in a drawer..









real Stanley on right, Canadian..on left the lurker..Canadian, older style frog and bed,
no marks other than it came with a "Northern King" iron, also Canadian.
I'm thinking it's from the same Stanley plant though..all the bits and pieces fit the
Stanley, screws too.









and the actual Stanley..









Now, from an auction box..









with a broken frog, a "flat faced" frog..I think it's a very early Stanley, around 1900, no country or Bailey marking, 
just No 3 ahead of the front knob.
BUT ! the lurker's frog fits..Frankenplane alert ?
And refinishing..lurker I'd sort of done, maybe 20 years ago, and brush painted it heavy 
(even the machined surfaces, didn't know better) and looking at the result think I'll 
try the brush route again on another one, smooth, fills the casting like japanning..hmmm..


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - that an icebox cake? Big moms makes those …. deliciousness. Butterscotch puddin, graham crackers, more puddin …. who doesnt like some puddin?

Going to see the old timer today .. im jacked and i have too much cash on my person. Things could get dicey boys. Im secretly hoping that i bump into a 12 or a 112. Like Al in the gerbil aisle at the pet store, i dunno if id be able to hold back my excitement.

Glen, i love the side by side on the canuck stanley vs. the NB stanley.


----------



## Bertha

*that guy needs a haircut. *
.
All the cool kids are doing that now.
.
ScottyB expresses his inner pain via his hairstyle:
.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, that's what happened when you turn purpleheart at to high of a speed, and hit something steel in the wood!!


----------



## chrisstef

Roll of toilet paper behind him just in case he breaks out in emo tears. He can also run the water if the crying gets too loud. Sensitive little guy.


----------



## JGM0658

I don't know Al, the guys seems to me that he has been tagged by the wild life society…..I would say the hair is the least of his problems.. ;-)


----------



## Dcase

"Just in case he breaks out in emo tears" hahaha that line had me laughing hard… Emo tears..lol


----------



## Mosquito

Not quite Stef. It's brownie on the bottom, a mix of vanilla pudding, peanut butter, and powdered sugar in the middle, and whip cream with some chocolate whipped in on top… peanutbuttery goodness…


----------



## WhoMe

"" It's brownie on the bottom, a mix of vanilla pudding, peanut butter, and powdered sugar in the middle, and whip cream with some chocolate whipped in on top… peanutbuttery goodness…""

DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOL…......................

And for those who want to know what a infill Stanley look like, it's…uh…different

infill


----------



## Mosquito

I saw that posted last night… No thanks lol


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - nom nom nom.

So i saw the seller and came home with the MF brace and RJ spur auger bits. His prices were too expensive for my taste on the rest of his stash but this guys got the good stuff. Some real odd balls too. If anyone needs parts this guy is loaded to the hills. No 278 parts though Hog, i did ask. Ive got his business card if anyone is interested.

I tried to fenagle (sp?) a #12 1/2 with original rosewood bottom but $50 wasnt gonna do it, he wanted 2 bills. Had a 112 covered in dust, must have sat there for 5 years, no dice on that either.

Told me a good story about meeting Lie Neelson ..


----------



## Dcase

On my lunch break today I had to run down to a local auction place to pick up something I won the other day. While I was there I was browsing through all the stuff that they are going to be listing in the future…

There were 4 huge crates that were about 4ft x 4ft by 10ft filled with antique cast iron/metal tools. The guy told me they came from an old salvage yard. They had put them aside and they were just sitting in these crates. I could only see the stuff that was at the top of the boxes and the tools looked mostly like farm tools but I did see some saws and other woodworking tools. One of the saws I saw that interest me was a pit saw that still had the handles on it. I have seen a ton of buck saws at sales but I don't recall ever seeing a pit saw. The teeth on the thing were insanely big. I would guess it was like a 1tpi


----------



## chrisstef

Stef likey.


----------



## Mosquito

That's such a sweet score Stef.
-

Dan, sounds like quite the stash… hopefully you can find something fun in there…


----------



## mochoa

Very sweet Stef!


----------



## Dcase

I love that box ^


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sexy Stef!!!

Edit: Are all tiers hinged on the back?


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks fellas, Im pretty jacked about them. Im now re-reading andys blog on the brace and bits. I cant wait to try my hand with these beauties. I also had no idea they were originally manufactured here in Connecticut. What the hell happened here … once upon a time we had stanley, sargent, witherby, swan, russell jennings all making tools here. Now, weve got insurance companies and yuppies that wouldnt know which end of a hammer to use.


----------



## chrisstef

Affirmative AR.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is so friggin' cool. Congrats man!

Andy's blogs are awesome.


----------



## donwilwol

sweet box.


----------



## chrisstef

I just ordered an auger bit file to round out the associated tools required for some sweet drilling. Suck it Dewalt, you can keep your stinkin batteries that dont hold a charge. Stef's goin old school.


----------



## SamuelP

WHERE DID YOU GET AN AUGER BIT FILE FROM?


----------



## chrisstef

amazon had them, highland wood working, and lee nielson too.

http://www.amazon.com/MAGBIT-303DLX-FILE-MAG303-Auger-File/dp/B005M273E2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1353015224&sr=8-1&keywords=auger+bit+file


----------



## AnthonyReed

I suggest practicing on crap bits first Stef. The spur is a pain for me … but then again i am not far from being a mouth breather.


----------



## chrisstef

Good call tony. Ive got some beaters ill hook up on a test run before diving into the good stuff.


----------



## lysdexic

So what did the old timer say about the #112?


----------



## chrisstef

That it was his personal collection and i had a better chance of seein the pope lol. I tried.


----------



## bhog

Nice score Stef.And good looking out on the parts.

In the Emo pic of Scott I think hes sitting on the crapper fierce'n out a gerbil.LOL

Tony whats a mouth breather? lol im thinking knuckle dragger??


----------



## shampeon

I pulled the trigger on that eBay scraper plane the other day, and it arrived this afternoon. Looks nice, some test scrapes have been good, the price was right, and I like the lack of weight for this type of plane.


----------



## mochoa

Wow! Nice! How comfortable is the front knob to hold?


----------



## chrisstef

Its chunky, wide, stout and smooth Ian. I dig it.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice scraper Ian! Is that one of the ones that was brought up by someone a few days ago? (or at least linked to the eBay seller)
-

Had the #5 1/2 iron out, sharpened it up, and then took to some red oak for a little project I've got brewing…









I wish I could get a decent picture of the mirror surface left behind, because it's probably my best to date… whole thing, smooth as glass.


----------



## shampeon

Mos: yup, the one here.

Mauricio: it's a little cramped, but there's enough room to hook your thumb in, and you're not going to be digging in with a lot of force with a scraper plane.

chrisstef: perfection.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Ian.

Nice Mos. And thanks again for all the efforts with the #45 information.

Bhog - Urban Dictionary's definition:

1. literally, someone who lacks enough intelligence that they never learned to breathe through their nose.

2. someone who is ignorant to the social courtesies of public movement. Consequently, they stifle the mobility of thinking humans by becoming an obstacle which must be negotiated. They can be identified by their despondent facial expressions and wide-open mouths.

I find the largest concentrations of them in the fast lane on the 405 freeway driving 32 mph, usually immediately in front of me. But their range is world wide.


----------



## racerglen

From the latest Lee Valley newsletter.."what is it"



















Nice write up 
;_)


----------



## Bertha

Shamp, how does the threaded knob work? Does it feel sturdy? That was my only concern, else I would have bought one too. I think Dan is looking for a bowsaw. That guy makes nice ones.
.


----------



## Dcase

The scraper looks really nice..

Mos, That is a heck of a fine shaving. Nice..

Plane Ax?

Most of my shop time lately has been spent doing furniture restoration work. The furniture I am restoring is from friends/family and I really enjoy restoration work. One of the pieces that I am in the process of restoring is a really old table. The table had been broken somehow and it was given to me in pieces.

I started working on the table last night and while looking over the pieces a couple things jumped right out at me. The table has two unique types of dovetail joint that I cant say I have seen before.

The first joint is a dovetailed miter joint. I really don't think I have seen a joint like this before. I thought it was really neat. 


















The other dovetail joint was in the legs. The turned legs have a dovetail cut at the top and they slide right into the table top. 









I was able to knock the legs out with a mallet and once I broke them free they slid in and out with a nice perfect fit. I cant tell if this table was made all by hand or if it was done by machine.

The sad thing is the damage to the top of the table was so severe that I wont be able to restore it to its original self. The top was broke into 5 different pieces and in order to glue them back up I will need to square each of the broken pieces. I am thinking I am going to loose 2 inches or more in width. This will also screw up the alignment of the dovetails and I don't know that I can re fit them to that same perfection. I am going to take a stab at it and I will post the results when I am done.. I did tell the person that I am restoring it for that I couldn't promise them that I could restore it back to its original size and likeness. I will avoid as many altercations as possible but when it comes to you in pieces you can only do so much.


----------



## Mosquito

No way you could add a few strips in the middle when you glue back up to keep the size?

Those are some pretty cool joints. I like the sliding dovetail miter joint, but I would think that could get interesting in a hurry to cut by hand.


----------



## carguy460

Perhaps this is old news, but I just noticed an ad in my wood magazine last night for it…










The new Stanley Sweethearts look very strange to me…in fact, I really don't like the looks of them at all! How long have they had this design?


----------



## mochoa

Dan thanks for sharing those pics, very interesting joint. I guess its they are kind of like doing a splined miter except the interlock which makes glue up easier.

Jason, yeah those have been out for a little bit. I'm sure they are good planes. It seems like they borrowed some ideas from Veritas though I'm not sure. I totes sure look similar, I dont know about the frog and how similar it is to Veritas.


----------



## mochoa

Oh and sweet Shavings Mos!

Why would one need a plane built into an axe?


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I believe that is what I will end up doing but the only problem is I cant match the wood with what I have in the shop. The table is made of quarter sawn oak so I would have to find some of that to match it. I am sure I could get some but I was hoping I could use what I got on hand since I am pretty much doing the work for free.

Here is a photo of a similar style table with the quarter sawn oak top


----------



## chrisstef

The look of the SW plane doesnt do it for me at all. The lines are all wrong, the tote looks terribly uncomfortable, and whats up with the porthole on it? The cheeks look like a chunk of metal fell off the desk and they just ran with it. Id say, IMO, the only thing it has going for it is the depth adjustment.

"If it aint broke …. "


----------



## chrisstef

Any hot tips for finishing QS oak? Id like to accentuate the fleck on a piece as much as possible.


----------



## Dcase

Jason, I have the new Stanley SW #62 low angle jack plane and I have grown to really love the plane. It has/had it flaws but once tuned its a fine working plane.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The miter/dovetail is cool. It is new to me; i like it. Thanks Dan.


----------



## Dcase

Chris, I hated the looks of the Stanley tote as well but after I got mine and used it for a while I learned that it is actually a very comfortable grip. I still am not crazy about the looks of the tote but its rather comfortable IMO.


----------



## chrisstef

Id show that 62 off any chance i could get too Dan 

It was a supremely speculative call on my part in regard to the tote, ive never handled one myself but if you gave me the opportunity, id handle your handle any time.


----------



## carguy460

I will say that the 62 doesn't look as bad with the new styling as the 4 does…

I suppose that as long as its functional, who cares what it looks like - but for me half the fun of using hand tools is enjoying what I'm using, looks and all.


----------



## Mosquito

You could always make a new tote too, Stef ;-)
-

Dan, how thick is the top? If you had the right grain in a flat sawn piece of oak, could you rip a piece off of that to whatever thickness you need? It would be dependent on the grain of the flat sawn piece, and not quite the same, but it would be closer than a flat sawn piece
-

I'd take Smitty's 62 any day, no offense Dan, but I think you'd understand


----------



## ksSlim

Dan, Have you considered a border around the reglued top? Riffsawn edge might give a pleasing contrast.


----------



## shampeon

Bertha: the threaded knob works fine. When you tighten it it curves the scraper to increase the depth of cut in the middle, and it's nice and solid. There's a brass insert in the body that it screws into, and the end of the insert is flush with the scraper blade.

That plane ax is…something.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I ran the top pieces through the jointer and planer last night when brought the thickness down a bit, I am not sure where its at now, maybe just under 3/4"... I will go through the oak lumber I have in the shop and see what I have. I bet I can find something that will work.

I would take a vintage Stanley 62 any day myself if I could get one for a steal. I bought my SW 62 strictly based on the price. I paid 130 for mine with free shipping but I believe you can get it for as low as 120 now w/ free s/h through Amazon. I have been very happy with mine and I am happy I bought one.

Chris, you can handle my handle if you would like to. I will tell you though due to the handles thickness you may get a blister on your hand so I would make sure to use some lotion when handling the handle.

Jason, I was not a big fan at all with the way the new Stanley planes looked but after I got mine and spent a good deal of time with it I really have come to like them a lot. The looks grew on me and even the tote looks fine to me now.

Slim, A border may not be a bad idea as I may not be able to line up and match the current routed profile. If I have to remove the profile it will cut the table size down even more so a border could offset that. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Bertha




----------



## chrisstef

So Al, your saying youre willing to put an extra hand on the handle if i cant handle the handle properly because, like Marilyn, "i caught a fish this big"?


----------



## chrisstef

Like cube said "today was a good day"

Got a package in the mail last night and you know its from another lumberjock when the packing supplies come from the shop floor. 









Our boy Smitty hooked it up with an auction bought #71. I had no idea it was as sexy as it is. Move over bhog stefs got a new flame. 









So once again, thanks Smitty!!


----------



## Dcase

Sweet router… Looks like an older type?


----------



## Brit

Check out this custom Stanley 4 1/2

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-Stanley-No-4-1-2-Smoothing-Plane-/261126445528?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item3ccc5959d8


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, looks like Type 4. 1892-1895


----------



## Dcase

I know both my router planes have steel screws to hold the knobs and that one looks like its brass. I don't see many with brass so thats why I was guessing it was an early type. The script on the plane is really neat as well.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, those are probably my favorite type to look at. I like the arched front, and the script that it has. I really like the script on my #45, but it doesn't look as good condition wise lol. I think I would prefer keeping my depth adjuster, though…


----------



## bandit571

Just came in the mail today:









just a box of rusty parts…









Size is a #3, by Dunlap. Bakelite handles, no less! Give me a few days….


----------



## chrisstef

It was labelled as a type 4 but i havent done much more than take it out of the packaging. A type study and rehab will be coming shortly.


----------



## bhog

Stef having to two hand Dans handle is hilarious.

And getting kicked to the curb is ok,just remember I touched the 71 first.Everytime you use it,you use a little piece of me.LOL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"just remember I touched [it] first…"

LoL, that's cool!

Stef likey, Smit happy.


----------



## chrisstef

I tried to get all Smitty on the pic with my phone which was obviously a real good choice.

Im hookin up the plane, brace, and bit set on the side table next to the recliner im currently occupying in complete glory.

BHog - lol. Full restoration now totally required.


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't "restored" it yet, but I did sharpen up the one iron that came with one of my #46's (5/8"). The edge was not straight, and had a chip in it, so it had to be ground… I had some fun.




































Not too shabby…


----------



## bandit571

Just a $6 plane…









A Dunlap #3, at that. Spent maybe three hours on the clean up. Biggest problem was a pitted sole, and a "beheaded" bolt for the knob. Sole is now flat, but a few small pits are still there. New bolt, with a head on it, a 1/4"x20 bolt with a couple washers. Not sure IF that is a label on the tote, or just a price sticker?









oh, and i also had to go change the brake pads on the van, take the old ones back in for a refund, new gas cap, and a little bit of shopping for me. Plane was here about 2 in the afternoon.


----------



## thedude50

Well guys, I spent the entire day on the new saw. I made a lot of cuts and it really is all it is cracked up to be. I made rip cuts miter cuts and cross cuts all with great accuracy. Clean cuts that you would expect from a true high end cabinet saw. Over all I am amazed at the power the saw has compared to the old saw , they are worlds apart.

My uncle came by the shop to check on his bench and to turn a spindle that was too long for his mini lathe. I was really pleased to watch him. he has turned small items for the last 15 years and he sure knows how to use the tools. His spindle turned out great.

I have to rout the dovetails on the case for the big cabinet. Then the big box will be ready to go together. This is a large box that is 8 feet long and 4 feet high. Broken into 3 sections and will have rail and stile doors. Once the big cabinet is done I am making 2 smaller solid hardwood cabinets based on Glen Hueys design. They have a tombstone glass panel over a raised panel door. They are from his last book. The customer loved this design out of the 5 I showed him this one was the clear winner.

I am getting my old table saw all tuned up as it is going to go stay with my uncle for a while as a loaner. I cant give it away as it was a gift from my mom. This uncle is her baby brother so he can use the saw until he buys a better one or gives up the hobby which I hope he does not. I really enjoyed having him in the shop today.


----------



## racerglen

Yes, plane axe.
if you go to the Lee Valley website and then to the newsletter it's there under "what is this?" (50's-60's thingie)
Gent by the name of D.S. Orr does historical articals for the n/l..He's also got one this month on a realy
neat home built chisel plane.


----------



## LukieB

Holy crap, 359 posts since I last peeped. So many things I wanted to comment on, but they all seem so far in the past. Last couple weeks have been absolutely crazy and I'm really looking forward to getting in some shop time.

Mos, those 46 shavings look awesome, almost like little little penne pasta. Love the grinder shot too, very artsy: )

Dude, another kudos on the gift you gave, what a nice gesture. Although it is a lot like crack. The first one's free, then you're hooked, and it gets expensive quick, LOL


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Lucas. I actually ended up using a couple of those shavings to clean out the depth stop hole on the sliding body side of my other #46. One of the screws twisted off, though… so I have a broken screw for the fence on my older #46


----------



## LukieB

So… completely off-topic question here, but I know some of you guys enjoy a good cigar.

How long before it dries out and sucks, if not properly stored In a humidor?? I know that depends on quite a few factors, M.C. to begin with, climate/humidity, storage area, etc.

I guess I really just wanna know if it will last at least a couple weeks?? My buddy just had a destination wedding, so the reception back here isn't until Dec. 1st. They're fresh now, should be fine right?

Humidor is on my list of projects I'd like to do for myself, but got a pretty long honey-do list that trumps those right now.

Any insight appreciated


----------



## bandit571

latest project…









didn't take too long, spent more time prowling around the Antique mall where this came from..









I bought this, as it was cheaper than that Leg vise, with a 3" wood screw. They wanted a whopping $49.00 + tax for that. I could do a little blog about all the "goodies" ( Butcher "Coffin" smoother


Code:


$17) that reside in this Mall.   Don't want to get drool all over the camera, though.  ( VERY early Stanley #5

$12)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Put the cigars in a ziploc and they should be fine until then.


----------



## mochoa

Mos is that the well bottom for your bench? Your making some fast progress man! Oh and contrats on the #46! Does that one have a skewed iron?


----------



## LukieB

Thanks Smitty, seems obvious now, feel kinda stupid : }


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Mauricio, I've had the #46's (I have two) for almost a month now, but never got around to sharpening the iron that I've got (only have one that came with one of them). What is pictured is absolutely nothing  It is a scrap that I had from doing practice dovetails on before. I cut the dovetails off, and used it to take the #46 "around the block" ;-) Just some 3/4" poplar.

About the bench, though, I am taking the legs (which are all glued up, and planed to size) over to a friends place tomorrow, to cut them to size with his miter saw. Mine only does 2×4's, and I don't want to cut them by hand, because I want it to be as good as I can make it.

I do have another new idea for the well bottom, though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, it's an important question! I've kept them in the fridge, too, but that method sucks up some odor… :-(

Ditto on the coolness of that #46, too.


----------



## RGtools

A minor update from my shop.

Oak.










Poplar



















And, yes I did just finish building a new computer (it's been 7 years since I had a new one and 12 since I built). An ultra-brief rundown.

Amd 6 Core 3.8MZ
16 Gigs Ram
Geforce GTX 550TI 
120 GB SSD memory (sata)
1TB HHD memory (sata 7200rpm)
Seasonic Modular power supply (80 plus gold).

This makes me grunt almost as much as Al's Ohio Smoother.


----------



## Mosquito

Oh, sorry Mauricio, I just re-read your message, and realized I forgot to answer… yes the #46 has a skewed iron.
-

RG, nice tool chest you have there


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Excellent, RG! Give a tour of the inside!!!


----------



## donwilwol

+1 on all Smitty said.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice job Ryan, looks like you have been busy.


----------



## lysdexic

+1 on what Don said


----------



## bhog

+1 on what ScottyB said.


----------



## Bertha

OMG, that router is out of this World.


----------



## RGtools

The inside is incomplete…as is the outside. I did the list first so if I ended up having to do more cleanup than I thought I would I could pare down the outside of the carcase and still make the dust seal fit.

I will show all the inner pics when done though. I promise.


----------



## chrisstef

+1 what bhog said.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## thedude50

+1 on what Christef said


----------



## Gshepherd

They can bury the Twinkles,,,,,,,, I'm pissed if there are no more Suzie Q's….... That's the good stuff…..


----------



## chrisstef

Id be willing to bet that another company will buy the twinkie recipe. The wonder bread is my concern. A PB&J would never be the same.


----------



## stonedlion

A lot of the better known/popular products will resurface under different brands, they just won't be made by Hostess.


----------



## OnlyJustME

they wont be as good either. someone will mess with the recipe to make it healthier and screw it all up.


----------



## Gshepherd

Yea, just as they did with Oreo's…....... Cause they were bad for you…. and Cig's just rotate warning labels…. go figure…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey guys

Tomarrow I am going to the garage to look for planes I can sell to help pay for my father in laws funeral. I will be selling the Stanley #1, 2 Stanleys #2's, 2 Stanley #7's one is a type 11 and the other is a type 13. I will take pictures of what I have for sale and the prices I hope to get for them tomarrow.

I also have several other planes and scrappers like #12's a #112, and a #78 type 3 with all the attachements.
I sold some turning wood on Saturday to a fellow turner and now all I need to raise is $6300

Thanks
Arlin

PS - I also have several planes with the Stanley logo on the handle too for sure is a #4 and a #80. I do not rememver what the other ones are.


----------



## Dal300

Arlin, I have been looking for a usable #7, doesn't have to pretty. I'll be awaiting your pictures tomorrow.

Do you have any #45 cutters?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dallas

I have only one complete 45 in a original container with the lable on it. I would like to keep it if I can. If not you will be first up on it.

Arlin


----------



## Dal300

Arlin, I have a great #45, I just want more than the original 18 cutters I got with mine.

I would say keep yours, but I keep going back and forth on selling mine. It's a great plane but a bugger to learn how to use!


----------



## ArlinEastman

I want to buy a book or get the original instructions on the #45 however, I learned by trial and error more error. lol


----------



## Brit

Arlin - You can download a PDF of the original instructions here. Just choose File>Save As from your browser.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks alot Andy.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thursday, Friday and Saturday I did a glue up of woods (Ceder & Black Walnut from our property) and I am getting it ready to make a Urn on the lathe for my father in law. It has been cool and the glue is drying slower so I might be turning on Tuesday or Wednesday.
I will show some pictures before I start and during and after.

Arlin


----------



## Gshepherd

Arlin, what kind of glue are you using?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Titebond 3


----------



## Gshepherd

OK, same thing use for my turning glueups. I glued up a piece on the lathe about 3am and was fixing to head to the shop now to finish it up…. My shop even it winter stays about 45 deg. I would think by now it be ready…....


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks I have not been in the shop since Saturday afternoon. This is my first glue up during cold weather.


----------



## Dal300

Gorilla Wood Glue…. Forget that Antique Tightbond stuff that all the old fogies tout!


----------



## Gshepherd

You should be ready to roll now…. I will be looking out for your Urn. I think it is great you chose the wood from your own property it has even more meaning…... I know it is a tough project to make as I have made several but I would not have wanted anyone else to make it either. Gods speed…..


----------



## Gshepherd

Dallas, I know a lot of people love the Gorilla glue, wet the other piece, did everything by the book, have 3 cutting boards where it split. At the glue joint. Just my experience. Titebond has never let me down yet and thus far this year I have done over 80,000 l.f. of glue-ups between edge and face gluing for hand rails up to 6 inches wide 3 inches thick. 3 layer glueups… I just use mainly Tite II, only use 3 if I am doing a turning or need extra setup time…. If it works for you that is great and I may have just screwed up somehow. On hardwoods I will hit the edges with 80 grit to give it more bite and open up the pores….


----------



## ArlinEastman

I do like using Gorilla Wood Glue on pen tubes. Never have to worry about it coming apart.
Arlin


----------



## WhoMe

Just got a present from the USPS. 
















It has seen better days but it is still in pretty good shape. It looks like it was dropped on it's tail as the tab below the tote is broken off and there is a small crack in the bottom of the tote (which didn't show up in the eBay pictures) and the blade needs a total regrind but that is it besides some surface rust. 
I can't wait to start work on it to make it pretty and sing on the wood.

Now for the questions. Even though the frog looks like it has been on the plane a long time because the sawdust and surface rust match where it was positioned when I took it off, I am not sure it is a type 11 frog. From my experience, I have not seen a type 11 frog missing the screwed on tab that engages the frog adjustment screw on the sole. In fact there is no tapped hole either. Also, all the type 11 planes I have have a 2 piece lateral adjustment lever, this one has a twisted end. This frog has neither. Can someone who has a type 11 confirm what I am seeing indicates this is not a type 11 frog. To me, it looks like a earlier frog based on no adjustment tab but I am not sure on the lever. Sorry if it is hard to see but I haven't had time to clean it up yet.

Here are a couple close up pics of what I am talking about.


----------



## donwilwol

Whome, my guess is, it not only not a type 11, its not a Stanley frog. My guess, its either a Union or Ohio Tools.

Although its possible the alt adjuster was changed, but given the lack of adjustment screw hookup, I'd say its the whole frog got switched.


----------



## WhoMe

Well, that is a bummer. Thank you Don for the help. Is there any identifiable markings that you know of that would help ID the frog?
I know it is buyer beware on places like eBay but in this case it was not easy to tell from the pictures on the sale page. Plus I am learning more as I go along too and what to look for. I guess by my 10th plane, I should be pretty educated….Since it is as dirty as it is, it must have been switched a while ago. At this point, I'm not going to return it as it is mostly a type 11 plane and it is corrugated which is what I am trying to build my first collection on.

I have to look on the positive side, except for the frog, all the other parts are Stanley parts. The blade is period correct which is important too, the handles are in great shape and except for the tab on the back of the sole, there are no other cracks. AND, I buy these to be good users, not trophy queens anyway. 
So, since it is obviously not a Stanley frog, should I bother cleaning and tuning it up until I get a real Stanley one? I could probably rehab all the Stanley parts. 
Anyone have a #4 type 11 frog laying around that they want to sell?? And on that note, anyone want to buy a mystery frog???
Time to go look on eBay and CL for a correct frog.
Thank you again Don.


----------



## Mosquito

I would be inclined to agree with Don. Not only because he's a mad genius at these things, but also because I doubt someone would switch out the lat adjuster with out switching frogs…


----------



## Mosquito

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Frog-Stanley-Bailey-No-4-or-5-Type-11-1910-1918-/181015488364?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a255d276c


----------



## mochoa

Arlin, I would ask Boatman, he built his bench on Long Island in the winter, he had it all covered up in blankets with a heat lamp while the glue cured.


----------



## shampeon

WhoMe: I would just use the plane with the current frog. A type 11 Bailey #4 is not a collector's item. It will work just fine as a nice user.


----------



## WhoMe

Mos, Way ahead of you and thank you. As soon as I posted on the frog I went searching and found the same listing you just posted. I will purchase it after I get paid for my most recent job. The link is already bookmarked.

shampeon, yea, I know it is not on a collector's priority list, it looks like the plane will work fine but it is the principal of the thing. I WANT it all stanley type 11. It is like my ty11 #5 1/2C, the sole is cracked and has a brazed repair. The plane is tuned up and works beautifully but it has that repair. So, long term, and when I can find one, I plan to buy a intact sole for that plane and make me happy. It is also like when I see a nice plane with a hole drilled in it to hang on a nail. I will pass and find one that doesn't have the hole. I didn't come from the factory like that. Even though the plane will work perfectly fine.

I also contacted the seller of the 4C and let them know about the frog. I'm not expecting anything but I wanted to let them know anyway.

Oh, and I just learned something else today. Don't bid on a ebay item and then hope someone else outbids you. I bid on that 4C and a 5C, both type 11's. Well, after winning the #4, I was hoping that someone would outbid me on the #5 so I didn't have to buy both planes. No luck. So, I will be getting a Ty 11 #5C that needs a new blade, chip breaker and I think a lever cap - BAD rust cancer. SO this one will be sitting around for a while until I can work a job or 2 to get some extra cash to buy the needed parts. Luckily the it only cost me $20 + shipping. 
I will post pictures as things arrive and progress.

Now comes the hard part… the planes are getting less common and more expensive. Like the #2C, 4 1/2C, #7C,#8C as they seem to command high prices and the less common ones like the #3C. Oh well, It is good to have a goal. One of these days I will have the collection of type 11's from the #2C all the way to the #8C (except for the 5 1/4). Actually, I need to slow down on the standard planes and start filling out other parts of my desired toolset. Like a #71, 78, 65, 99, 140 and so on not to mention a panel/dovetail saw, coping saw, better marking gauges and so on.

You guys are a real BAD influence….


----------



## ShaneA

You could use the frog from the 5c. Good luck on the 2c, that sounds painful, in terms of cost. The 2 is spendy, but a 2c yeow.


----------



## donwilwol

This isn't complete, but its a good place to start on lat adjustment manufacturers. Its not always completely accurate either, like later Stanley's had the folded lat adjuster like the sargents.

http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/graphics/plane%20id.html

They have nothing for the rarer planes like Ohio Tools either, so thats Just because I own a few.

This one is good for just Stanleys http://www.antique-used-tools.com/Bailey4_5FrogCompare.jpg

If you PM me everything you need for parts, I'll dig through and see what I have, but I don't think I have a type 11 frog. (shane is correct, any type 10 -15, #4 or #5 will be the same thing)


----------



## chrisstef

You guys seen this post? http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43385#reply-528484

Fellow LJ looking for pricing on some nice planes. No pics, just descriptions….


----------



## Bertha

Christef clearly likes the twink
ie


----------



## Bertha

WhoMe, agree with the fellas; not a Stanley frog but not a loss either. That's a desirable plane to me otherwise. It shouldn't be a problem finding one. I have a slightly damaged T11 #8 frog 
.

#8 frog. Always behind me.

.


----------



## LukieB

*Arlin*, That sucks, I am sorry to hear that. One should never have to sell tools to pay for something like that. But you gotta do, what you gotta do right? My condolences on the loss of your father-in-law, and the loss of some tools. Wish I was in a position to buy right now, sounds like you got some sweet stuff.


----------



## Bertha

I do like using Gorilla Wood Glue on pen tubes. 
.
I use their CA glue. Never used the wood glue on brass tubes; but I'll check it out. I also like to scratch the tubes on an x/c DMT first. I've had some bad luck with tubes not binding lately.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## thedude50

Whats with the rodents Al.


----------



## Dcase

Arlin, sorry to hear.. .

I spent most my shop time this weekend working on the antique parlor table that I am restoring. The top had been broken into 5 pieces and after squaring all the pieces up I lost about 3 inches in width to the table top. I ended up calling my lumber guy to see if he had any quarter sawn white oak. He did have some so I went and picked up a board.. I learned that quarter sawed wood aint cheap. I got it for 4 dollars a bf which is more then he charges for black walnut and cherry. Luckily I only needed a small amount.


----------



## WhoMe

Don, thanks for the links on the lat adjuster. By the looks of things, the twisted adjuster is what I have so I am guessing it is a Union frog (as opposed to a confederate frog).
At any rate, a stanley Ty11 frog will be in my future for that plane.

Al, that #8 behind you looks slightly damaged to me….


----------



## ShaneA

Dan, if I have to buy retail…QSWO is about $5.30 where I am at. Luckily I have a CL source or two that occasionally puts some out there. It is worth it, when it has a lot of the rays…it is awesome looking stuff. Heck, I would even use QSRO, and I am not usually a fan of red oak.


----------



## Dcase

Shane, I have no clue what it would sell for retail here. The guy I get most of my lumber from sells it from out of his home business/side job and there is no sales tax. I bought more wood then I needed and will have a little bit left over. I will have to figure out a small project to use it on.


----------



## bandit571

Stopped at the Pole Barn Wood Shop on the way home this morning, after a 12 hr. "day" and a 1 hr. Phys. Therapy for my hip. Go a blank of Black Walnut abused for a little while. Drilled, cut, shaped and a start on sanding. I have a friend that needs one of these…









and the other blank will go along so he can "Prack-tize" with some Beech. ( some Beech? Say that real fast….)









It will go on a Union Trans plane, and needs a countersink at the top for the bolt. Just playing around…


----------



## donwilwol

So I've been doing a little deer hunting on my normal haunts. I came across a HUGE white oak that blew over. Its probably 4' in diameter, may even a little bigger. I talked to the farmer today and we struck a deal. I get all the wood suitable for lumber, he gets all the firewood. Can you say QSWO? Yee friggin haaa.


----------



## Bertha

Don, opened today here. Sounds like July 4th today in my parts. Canons in the field. I'm going 25.06 this year. Strictly. If I can't do it, I'm a girl. And also…you suck.
.
See fellas, that's what happens when you have a mill. Go hunting and bag QSWO. I'd settle for a squirrel. 
.
Speaking of squirrels, I need to excuse myself for a while with a piece of 2 1/2" i.d. PVC. Tootle Do!
.
Dude50, that's Christef's batwing. Lol at "thumb".


----------



## chrisstef

Don, thats good clean livin bro. Fire than mill up!

Al - i counter your batwing.










A fruit bowl.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Time flies like an arrow, fruit flies like a banana.


----------



## thedude50

Dan that board foot runs me close to 9 dollars wholesale.


----------



## thedude50

Dead here tonight. I am pretty tired from running sheet goods through the table saw. Those big panels get heavy when your old. but the big cases make the sheets seem light. All in all what a blast.


----------



## DaddyZ

Happy Thanksgiving to All !!!!!

I am Outta here till Monday !!!!


----------



## waho6o9

Enjoy your time off DaddyZ!


----------



## chrisstef

Anybody doin anything cool cooking-wise for the holiday? We typically bake one turkey and fry another. Last year we sild pads of butter under tge skin just in case 15 gallons of peanut oil didnt jam up the arteries enough.

Got the auger bit file in today. Hoping to take it out for a test drive on some beaters later tonight.


----------



## donwilwol

No cool cookin here. Just good old fashion stuff yourself silly.


----------



## TheCook

plenty of cooking here, we're doing dinner for 17 and making this stuff -

chanterelle and caramelized onion bread pudding
turkey leg confit
thyme rubbed turkey breast
brussels sprout salad (brussels sprouts, parm, hazelnuts, a citrus dressing of some sort)
asparagus and roasted red pepper tart/quiche
potato pancakes
wild mushroom gravy
some sort of butternut squash dish
root veggie dish of some kind

homemade ice cream, some pies, maybe a cake, and some cookies for dessert…


----------



## bhog

^ STFU


----------



## waho6o9

LOL

Thanks for the laugh bhog


----------



## bhog

I will save the list for tomorrow or the next day.Heading north to Chi town.Soul food of your dreams.Will be pebbledashing thrones for days.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Making the 'recipe' dressing again this year. At least that's the plan.


----------



## stonedlion

We're doing the annual gathering of the clan at my aunt's house on Thursday, should be 35 - 40 people spanning four generations.

The highlight of the day, aside from the renewing of family bonds and gorging ourselves on Turkey, is the clay pigeon shooting in the field behind the house after dinner.


----------



## lysdexic

On call and working the entire holiday and weekend. :^(


----------



## chrisstef

Cook - thats quite the lineup you got there.
OG Scotty B - sorry to hear your on call, hopefully no one breaks any legs running from turkey fryer explosions.

Hog - careful on the pebbledashing it can be like throwing a frozen turkey into a deep fryer. Lots of splatter.

The wife and i made my grandfathers famous antipasto last night. Not your typical anitpasto but a deliciously layered dish starting with sharp provolone cheese, genoa salami, prociutto, marinated eggplant, marinated mushrooms, olives, and pickled pepperocini peppers. Drizzle a little bit of vinegar over the top, set in the fridge for a day. Grab your red wine and enjoy. Love ya Pop.


----------



## chrisstef

Anyone interested in a barn fresh #32? Got a lead on one for $20, i thought it was a 34 ….


----------



## Bertha

plenty of cooking here, we're doing dinner for 17 and making this stuff -

chanterelle and caramelized onion bread pudding
turkey leg confit
thyme rubbed turkey breast
brussels sprout salad (brussels sprouts, parm, hazelnuts, a citrus dressing of some sort)
asparagus and roasted red pepper tart/quiche
potato pancakes
wild mushroom gravy
some sort of butternut squash dish
root veggie dish of some kind

homemade ice cream, some pies, maybe a cake, and some cookies for dessert…
.
Holy crap, Cook! *chanterelle and caramelized onion* bread pudding and
turkey leg confit is just plain mean.
.
ScottyB, I'm in the same situation. Last year, I got destroyed by people choking on a food bolus. It was always some poor dude clutching his neck in the universal sign of choking whilst his buddies just stood around having never heard of Heimlich. However, they eat roadkill here in WV, so keeping your distance might be prudent.
.
I don't mind it that much, though; as it's pretty quiet around the office. Scotty, I'm guessing you're just covering trauma for a few local joints? Is deer season open there? If not, you might be OK, although chainsaws and atvs persist. 
.
I try to focus most on the bad outcome patients, just like Gump used to (remember that guy, lol?). That professional grill he had made? Seeing him at JacqueImo's with a chunk of scalp stuck to his All Stars? Bolting people in the hall? I really liked that guy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Question of the Day concerns sharpening. I've seen the point made that overall sharpening time can be reduced by choosing quality stock and by not taking thick shavings.

So,

Does taking thicker shavings dull an iron faster?


----------



## chrisstef

Good question smitty. My thought, yes i had a thought, is that a thicker shaving takes more force to produce which in turn puts more force on the cutting edge. A harder wood requires a sharper edge to cut, a completely different force. So two forces acting against one another will crumble the empire. In conclusion my answer is no.


----------



## Mosquito

I was wondering that too, Smitty.

I can see the argument, because it takes more force to cut the wood when it's deeper. The wood deeper in the board shouldn't be any tougher than the wood on the surface, so it shouldn't really matter from that perspective?


----------



## Dcase

Good question…

The quality of stock would make a big difference. A common grade lumber with knots and other problem areas will def wear the edge faster then a clear straight grain lumber.

I also believe that the thicker shaving will dull the iron faster because of the force… You could apply that same logic with any blade. The more force being applied at the edge of the iron will dull it faster. I know my scrub and jack plane irons need to be sharpened a lot more frequently then my smooth plane irons.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm thinking it's like a paring knife peeling an apple vs. slicing it in half. Can't see that either action is 'tougher' on the edge of the knife… Is there added friction at the edge, maybe? A perfect edge (in theory, of course, 'case there's no such thing except in Dan's shop) will cut without friction, thick or thin. Thick = dull seems a bit sketch to me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan - my jack is duller faster, but it also gets more repeating stroke action (easy, Al…) and associated return 'drag' over the stuff being worked than a smoother.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not sure if it dulls it quicker, or if it just makes a dull iron more evident sooner…


----------



## Bertha

Smit, I vote "yes" for what that's worth (quality stock, thicker cut, the works). Dan is probably the one to ask. He rocks gossamer shavings and has a lot of different types of steel. 
.
Outstanding question.
.
I think the stock quality is a definite yes. When sharpening, I go out of my way to avoid contamination with coarser grits. Think of prepping a wetwheel…diamond to flatten it, coarse to prep it, let it wash to settle, fine to get the iron ready for (scary sharp, in my case). Dirty wood=dull iron. Milling my dirty chestnut stock, I went through blades like Michael Jackson goes through Propofol. My tasteless submission for the day. 
.
*SHINE THE BATSIGN. WHERE ARE RON HOCK, PAUL SELLERS, PAUL HAMLER, AND MADS?*
.
Mads might have a microscopic answer and I know the iron masters probably know. I honestly don't understand the physics at the leading edge outside the rudimentary. There are guys here that probably match and polish their chipbreakers to expert precision (Dan, probably). I've found that mating the breaker is of paramount importance in my shop. You have to anticipate the clamp-down change in stress; just like honing a sole without an iron installed. My guess is that this is a deciding factor. No one ever talks about the support that a massive chipbreaker lends to even a thin iron. Sellers is the thin iron proponent; Hock is the chipbreaker man. If we haven't run them off with little marketing skirmishes, I'd love to hear their thoughts.
.
Great question, Smit. Someone buy one of those internet USB microscopes. They're only like $50. I've bought too much ammo and I'm tapped.


----------



## Gshepherd

I would say that taking too much at one time on very dense hardwood would dull the cutter quicker due to the force needed to make the cut thus creating more generated heat on the edge. A too light of a cut would have the same effect but not as severe, the shavings made actually cool the tool edge. Not being an expert on on plane irons I have lots of experience on cutting moulding knives. If I am doing a run in Hard Maple I will grind my knife to 15 deg vs 20 deg just for this purpose. If there are a lot of mineral streaks in the wood I will even go down to 10 deg. Softwoods 20-23 deg. Hardwood does not release heat generated as quickly as softwood.

One thing to try on a plane Iron or any tool edge except carbide. Go get some SandFlex fine grit and run it across the edge a few times just to dull it a bit. I know I said dull but it really doesn't it just takes that micro edge away which you may find out your sharpness will last longer. VS a micro curl I call it. They are also less acceptable to micro chips…. Try it you might like it. I will wait for the stones to start flying.


----------



## Bertha

I e-mailed Mr. Hock.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"...it just makes a dull iron more evident sooner"

!! DING * DING * DING !!

That said, I do hope we get additional expertise in here on this one. And, to jump ahead a bit, if the answer is YES, then what is the optimum shaving thickness???


----------



## Dcase

I still say a thicker cut dulls any blade quicker. Even with a perfect edge it still takes more force to take a thicker shaving. I guess a lot would depend on what you would consider a thick shaving.

No matter how sharp the blade is it still takes force to make it cut. Less force for a thin cut and more for a thick cut. Why does a 3hp table saw cut better then a 1hp table saw when they both have the same blade? The 3hp saw is cutting with more force.

I don't have any science to back it up though so I could be very wrong.


----------



## Bertha

Shep, I hadn't even considered the heat generated. Hadn't EVER considered it. I'm trying to imagine the forces at the attack. It seems like the iron would try to flex, held down obviously by the chipbreaker and cap iron. It still seems like there'd be "some" flex. Flex, it seems to me, would change the attack angle. It seems like a really thin shaving would reduce the opportunity for deformity.
.
To be honest, I've never been much interested in the physics of it all. I just copied what the old timers were doing.


----------



## Gshepherd

Of course it takes more force, was that the question? What difference did it make to the saw blade? You would have to go slower and generate heat thus burning…. What is the hook angle of a handplane?

Al, you are correct if your taking way too much. There has to be a happy medium for a plane iron…. Shavings cool the blade. Speed,hook angles, primary blade angle. Force needed is a whole different creature.

*I would say that taking too much at one time on very dense hardwood would dull the cutter quicker due to the force needed to make the cut thus creating more generated heat on the edge. A too light of a cut would have the same effect but not as severe, *


----------



## Dcase

Al, I am with you. I have never had much interest in the science of it all. All the different angles, pitches and steel types just confuse me. I just kind of watched how it was done and copied just like you did.


----------



## donwilwol

I can see how taking thicker would dull faster. When you plane, the iron's action is a combination of splitting and cutting. If you deeper I would think it would be doing more cutting than splitting, so it would dull faster. I'm sure there is a point, where it stops being true, but that point may be beyond the capacity of the hand plane.


----------



## 33706

Well… if thicker shavings means fewer strokes, then which is the best strategy? do we get a finite number of linear feet traveled for a given sharpness of the cutter? I've wondered about this myself, not from the cutter longevity point of view, but for how much my arms can endure before they give out. If you're planing down a 1" X 3" X 24" oak board down to 3/4" you could maybe do it in 50 strokes, or a hundred, or two hundred… Which cutter height adjustment will make the edge last longest?


----------



## donwilwol

I tend to error on the sharpening. I'd rather have a sharp plane and not struggle. I probably touch up more than I need to.


----------



## lysdexic

Off topic:

PK- I have never given it much thought but there was always something familiar about your avatar. Then it just dawned on me. Frank Lloyd Wright. Maybe I am slow as it only took me 610 days to figure it out. Still, I knew that I had seen your face before :^)


----------



## Dal300

Dinner tomorrow schedule:

Wake up at normal 02:30-03:30

Drink coffee and see what parts of my body still work and which are balky.

04:30 start the stuffing process, chestnut dressing, apple-raisin-pecan-walnut dressing, corn bread dressing.

04:45 remove turkey from fridge, remove innards from turkey, wash turkey out, fill with sage stuffing, use syringe to force butter and herb mixture into the meat. Rub butter, (unsalted) under the skin. Open first beer.

05:00 preheat oven, open another beer.

05:20 put turkey pan in oven on top of ceramic plate. open another beer.

05:40 'nother beer.

06:00 beer.

06:20 ber

060 bur

sevin er so, ber.

nap

09:00 wake up, drink coffee, check bird.

09:30 Open a beer, wake up woman.

10:00 more beer. (Glad I got 3 thirty packs yesterday).

Drink beer until food is done, (I don't do mashed taters, pies or other stuff),

Stuff face,

Nap.

Drink beer until day is over.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on dallas. Ill bring another rowdy pack . That sounds like my kinda day off. Ill be doin a bit of travelin so my beer consumption will be relegated to one or two tasty ones. Im wonderin if babystef could gum a little bit of mashed potatos at his first thanksgiving.


----------



## ShaneA

With that schedule, my nap would have to be longer, and I would think I would have to drain it out 24 times day would be over, for me, by noon.


----------



## Dal300

Stef, If I'm out working I don't drink until work is finished. 
Women get Valentines day for nothing more than a ploy by the Jewelry and flower sellers to get money out of the rest of us.

I think it behooves us as men (Manly Men), to take a day when we can just for us! (Besides, beer is cheaper than roses or diamonds so we should get more!).

Baby Stef will do fine with mashed potatoes, probably even sage stuffing too! Don't forget the cranberry sauce unless it has cranberry skins in it.

(edit):
Shane, Why do you think my naps are so short….. Drainage!

My son at 6 months loved gumming a dill pickle dipped in tuna juice.
My daughters were more picky, they wanted white meat turkey with gravy slopped all over it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

God Bless and have a good one.

Arlin


----------



## Bertha

Dallas, do you need a significant other? I'm so game on all of that.
.
ScottyB (and Poopie), I've been on to Poopie for a while. Peruse historically his posts one day; you'll understand the avatar. I've assigned credit to him for some powerful secret jabs. It took me a few hundred days, too.
.
Speaking of the Pooper, before those rotten rich orthopedists (one got $45,000 from me recently in cash) got to my shoulders, I would have ignored your concern. I KNOW I'm going to hurt the next day. I guess it's a matter of where the joy lies, an individual thing. If I'm staring at a #40 and a 735, I'll pick the 735 nowadays and follow it with some excessive cleanup, as Don suggests. I'll pick a tool that maximizes my enjoyment. I'm a handplane guy but I still get engorgement seeing a board coming out of the powerplaner. I simultaneously enjoy fine pass jointing and superfine finishing stuff. I leave the aggressive dimensioning to the younger folk. I just like the SOUND fellas. The tactile feedback of a plane. I like the tech of a full width shaving, knowing what it took (Dan knows this well). 
.
Stef, break your kid in hard with some ramps ground into Wild Turkey. 'Tis is the F'g season
.
That being said, I miss Wayne this Holiday.
.








.
Glued up a pane for my linen press.
.








.
Got some stock in mind for the mallet swap.
.








.








.
Worked on my Workamate (Andy) dovetail jig station
.








.








.
Took some pictures to make Christef jealous
.








.








.
And scored a Vlogo off fleaFgBag
.








.
I also did some other family stuff
.


----------



## lysdexic

Tool Gloat:

Thanks to WhoME who posted the CL listing for a #45. Once I saw it I knew that I had to rescue it, if not for any reason to just piss off Smitty. Smitty likes shiny. Seriously, I know it is a late model but I really do not think this plane has ever been used. It is missing one long rod.














































I am even wondering if I should use it. Maybe put it back in the box and buy a user? If so, I will officially be a collector of planes.


----------



## ShaneA

Sweet Scott. Use it up. Those planes look too complicated for my remaining 3 brain cells.

Al, didn't figure you for the PC DT jig. They can be handy, once dialed in. Do you have the finger joint template? I have one, but haven't tried it. One day I guess.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And I happen to have one non-shiny, but long, rod. Seriously. You want it, it's yours.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, Smitty that kind of sounded like a pick up line.


----------



## donwilwol

That one is to easy.

Nice 45 Scott.


----------



## Gshepherd

I bet Scotty has a bigger grin right now then When Al, walks through the Gerbil isle at Petsmart….

Scotty that is a fine lookin plane….. No doubt…...


----------



## Gshepherd

dd post


----------



## Bertha

Smit has a shiny rod for Scotty. I thought I'd lived the life I wanted. That's a fine, fine score, Scotty, on both accounts. You'll have endless fun with the 45. Cutters are going to cut into your budget, but it's like a new plane with each cutter obtained. Congrats and perfect timing. 
.
Shane, yeah, I'm a bit embarrassed by it. I've got all the templates and all the bits but when you say, "dialed in", you're clearly speaking from experience. It's more finicky than Scotty's arse after a cold swim. You almost need a feeler gauge to keep it fat (insert your own). I really like the Workamate rig to get it out of the way. I'll dial it to 3/4 inch and leave it be. Have you seen the "expanded" manual for all those esoteric joints like hinges and $hit? It could be a lot of fun. I'm going to see if a Bosch Colt is up to the challenge. My dedicated 690 was stolen and all I have now is big 3hp'ish rigs. Kind of sucks the fun out of playing with a jig. 'never tried the boxes. Supposedly, you can execute them on a table with the jig inverted.


----------



## ShaneA

Once I got it the way I wanted it, I havent moved the router bit frim the router since. It is handy for many drawers at once. But, it screams machine cut. I have been wanting to try the other templates, just dont have the heart to move/adjust the friggin' thing.


----------



## lysdexic

This is *SO *signature worthy…....

And I happen to have one non-shiny, but long, rod. Seriously. You want it, it's yours.

But it shall not be used.


----------



## bhog

Be careful Scotty ,he tried that one on me too."Hey come into the van and check out the core box,I got the dull rod in there too"

Made it to Chicago in one piece.Main lined some blue mountain as soon as I could.


----------



## lysdexic

Al, back to the proper taper for a till for socket chisels, in the picture of you bits above, the 6th bit from the left, the reamer, how does that compare to the taper of a socket chisel?


----------



## lysdexic

Gshepherd - glad you like the #45.


----------



## chrisstef

Man a guy gives his kid a bath, has some dinner, works on his mallet ,and gets to comes back to this kinda stuff, friggin love me some holidays. 
I give thanks for OGScottyB getting an offer on an Tarnished Illinois Extension Rod from Smitty and for Dallas calling for a MAN holiday.
Al - talk to me on the adjustable bits. Ever filed an auger? I watched Brits vid but he makes stuff look easy.
Scotty - i love the 45 … between you and Mos i think im getting pressured. Kinda like it.


----------



## bhog

Scotty the 45 is a real looker.

Al, whats up with those chunks o maple?You making me something?


----------



## Gshepherd

Scotty, go get some of the green starfoam like for artificial flowers, take the socket and press it into it for a exact template…...


----------



## Mosquito

Nice grab on the #45 Scott. I won't lie, I was tempted to send the guy a message, and see if he'd take an extra $25 and paypal, and ship it…


----------



## thedude50

Ok on the thicker means less cuts before its dull argument . i will go to the source on this one I BELIEVE IT WAS SAID TOM LIE NIELSEN'S BOOK So it must be true. I say it is true from experience but will look back in the journals to be sure who said it.

I scored a big contract so I AM GOING TO BE DOING PRODUCTION WORK FOR A FEW MONTHS TO FOREVER. I got a gig from a speaker manufacture to design and make enclosures for their new line of home audio speakers. Stay tuned for ground pounding reviews and testimonials.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, that #45 is sweet! Nice and shiny. Use it!

Scott, I got Smitty's long rod the other day, He was very generous, you'll like it.

Seriously though, I needed a long rod for my #45 and Smitty hooked me up. Thanks again Smitty. ;-)


----------



## mochoa

Sorry I meant Scott, nice #45, use it!


----------



## Bertha

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL
.
Good thought on the reamer, ScottyB. I'll check. I do what Shep does; I just use clay or playdo. 
.
Stef, the adjustables are pretty fun to play with. They actually cut quite well. I have sharpened one and I copied Andy's video. It helped, but I wasn't very good at it. 
.
Hog, I think that might be my mallet swap stock.


----------



## Bertha

I agree about the 45. Definitely a user. Check your fence carefully. Mine needed a bit of trimming.


----------



## Brit

Come on guys…..JUST DO IT!!!

File the bevel and the inside leading edges of the two spurs (NEVER file the outside of the spurs). Use the same number of strokes on each bevel and each spur. 30 seconds max. Job done. Don't over-complicate it.


----------



## chrisstef

Im all over it tonight Andy once im all full of delicious turkey.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, Happy Thanksgiving. I should have fasted yesterday, so I could stuff even more of the goodness down.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy Thanksgiving Guys.


----------



## RGtools

Happy thanksgiving to all. Be safe.


----------



## waho6o9

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 to a Most Excellent Thanksgiving for all.


----------



## lysdexic

Happy Thanksgiving - even to you Andy. I guess it is just a regular day for you.


----------



## donwilwol

Happy thanksgiving, happy regular day, hope the day is good no matter what you're doing.


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed. Happy thanksgiving to all. Beer #1 down.


----------



## OnlyJustME

^ yeah, what they all said. lol


----------



## bhog

Happy day all.

Scott you should start drinking now so we have some good material later,and that will def get you off the hook for being on call.

I bet Chrisstef gets drunk and tries to ass swallow stuff.Then drunk posts.

I am going to try to post a pic of a little table I made a few yrs ago for my wifes grandmother.


----------



## bhog

Excuse the mess , the woman folk are still cleaning and I got sucked into vacuuming a little going in and trying to get these pics.

Hand cut yo.










Cherry,black walnut,and oak- yep I am crazy enough to do it.I figure if I build this stuff good enough somebody will study it in a hundred yrs or so… lol


----------



## Bertha

+1 for Scotty drunk posting. I hope you're not getting hammered from dumbass friend turkey attempts. I surely hope I don't get any. That ain't no way to go out.
.
Hog, You'll be famous for those doves in 2080.
Stef, I hope that was at least a 40.
.
I don't have many real-life friends and I just turned down my 3rd Tgiving offer of the day. At work now but not too busy (knock on wood). That $hit makes me feel HORRIBLE. I pace around the room with the phone in my hand. I should really be more of a man about it.
.
So, if anyone bails on you today, give them a break. 
.
Is anyone doing a fried one? Anyone with a turducken? Someone throw up for me today.


----------



## ShaneA

3 t-day offers Al….sounds like you are doing alright to on the friend front.

Nice table Hog.

Scott has to keep his community safe, you guys should NOT be encouraging him to drunk post. But it is funny, oh what the hell…go for it Scott. They can find someone else.


----------



## Bertha

^all coworkers, Shane; but thanks It's lose/lose, because if I show up to any of them (if I can), the others will be offended. It's brightly sunny here with temps around 65F. I can see my dog on the remote camera lying on his back in a patch of sun. Today will be a good day


----------



## Bertha

All I can see is one ear peeking out now at 9:00 on the upper level.
.


----------



## mochoa

I see it Al! he he

Happy Thanksgiving to all, I just poped my first bottle of Abita.


----------



## bhog

Beautiful room Al.Do youever just walk around and really look at all of it?I know its yours and its probably old to you but I wouldnt need a tv in that place.Being a builder I am the weird guy that will walk around a lodge or whatever and soak it all in.Love it.

I dont know about the rest of these guys but Im real,and you got a friend in me.If I am ever in WV I will come by the office and embarrass the hell out of you man.Might go all zombie-prob not.Might stage an escape from your truck like a victomized bear with assless pants and duct tape remnants…..lol


----------



## chrisstef

You want fried brah … I got chu.


----------



## Brit

Is that a mud blow Chrisstef?

Al - I don't know if you ever get to London, but it looks like I'm gonna be here 'til July 2014, so if you're ever in the city let me know and we'll hook up. As the song goes: "You gotta friend in me."


----------



## chrisstef

Andy - not in its current state but once ingested, then digested, mud blow isnt far off. Its about 2/3 peanut oil and 1/3 corn oil, and 12 lbs of turkey.


----------



## TechRedneck

Al

Invite still stands up north. Bring the pooch and a few guns and ammo. Shop fridge is full of brews, coal stove is runnin to keep the shop warm. You could go home with some 4/4 cherry. Wife just cooked an awesome dinner and topped it off with home made apple pie. (apples from the neighbors yard)

Hope everybody had a good turkey day. Mine was great with the kids and grandkids.


----------



## thedude50

Well guys the real bummer of loosing over 100 pounds is you simply cant eat like you used to. I still only ate less than 1/2 a plate full of ham turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, cranberry sauce, and the like. It seems like a waste to take a whole plate and to finish less than 1/2 of it though


----------



## bhog

List o soul food
Mastacholi (sp)
Spaghetti
Mac n Cheese
Jerk Chicken
Lemon Catfish
Honey Ham
Smoked turkey
Yams
Sweet potatos
Fruit salad
Hot wings
Chocolate cake
Sweet potato pies
pumpkin pie
and I know I am forgetting stuff= hog stuffed

Greens n smoked hocks < eat me
Green beans


----------



## mochoa

The best thing is the nap after eating all that!


----------



## ShaneA

Man, I ate like 5hrs ago and I am still stuffed and bloated. Nothing like blowing past the limits of reason, and going over the edge. Love me some turkey day!


----------



## bhog

forgot

seafood gumbo
cornbread dressing

plane related there was a decent 140 posted on the bay earlier for buy it now 119 I think.Looked pretty decent.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can only imagine that the limited amount of friends is by design. I am aware you've vowed to never set foot in California but know you have a friend in Southern California too.


----------



## thedude50

what Anthony said but central ca.


----------



## Bertha

You guys are too generous. I got to-go plates delivered via ATV by many neighbors. It meant a lot to me and I need to work on this heavily armed hermit thing I've got going on. I would have popped in on a few but I've been under the weather for almost a week now. It's shameful that I haven't been to Tech's yet. 
.
Hog, I really like the house but it's way too big. I never even go upstairs and that's 2000 sq ft of dead space. I've got 40' ceilings in the great room, so the utilities really scared me initially. However, the R factor of log must be incredible, as my bills aren't bad. I really bought it for the property. If you make your way up the hill to the ridge, there's a long straight clearing flanked by giant trees. It's a pretty powerful thing but it's a total bear to get up there. 
.
For those that want a remote access camera like that, that's a $100 Foscam. It's got full pan/tilt, really good IR, but no zoom. That picture was taken on really low resolution from a computer at work a few miles away. You can get movement alerts, etc. Better camera than my $800 Sony that shoots out the shop window. 
.
The hunters are really out this morning. Someone out there has a 7 mag. I'm hearing pow…pow…kaboooom!


----------



## Bertha

I forgot to mention that I did some heavy planing last night. Glued up the top panel of the lower carcass of my chestnut linen press. #7, then #4. It'll be time for some dovetail soon. 
.
Pics or it didn't happen.
.
Let me ask y'all a serious question: what if I were to spare wood by boxing in some poplar on the bottom. I've got enough scraps to provide end-grain to the lower dovetails. You'd never know, and the T&G should be plenty strong, as the weight will transmit to the sides. 
.
Is that sacrilege? I'm starting to get worried that I don't have enough wood for the project. I started with the lower carcass so I'd at least get a chest of drawers.


----------



## ShaneA

Secondary woods on the insides or seldomly seem areas is quite common. I say go for it, with no worries. Make sure your chestnut stretches to completion.


----------



## chrisstef

+1 Shane. Show it dont blow it.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks guys. I know I'll never see this wood again and I hate to waste even an inch of it. Rusty nail holes stay. I'm most worried about the top doors. That's going to burn a TON of wood. I've got enough wood for drawer fronts. I'm deciding about the sides; can't be chestnut, obviously. I've got probably enough hickory, maple, and maybe cherry to complete the drawer secondaries. I'd rather keep poplar out of there, but I might have to.
.
I just had Tgiving leftovers for breakfast, as you all probably will.


----------



## racerglen

Naw, p'sgetti w/parmisan 'n katchup..
;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, did you not see the bench cabinet build with walnut and (hidden) pine? Don't answer that; You didn't. ;-) by all means, secondary woods inside ain't no sin, in my book…


----------



## Bertha

Smit, lol; I actually never noticed the secondary. Just like you didn't notice the plywood on the back of my till, lol
.
I'm just scared b/c if I run out, I'm ran out. I hear word on the local streets about a chestnut barn coming down. I've got dibs but I'm not sure if I have the money. We'll see. If I had to go no-worm on top and worm on the bottom, that might actually look pretty cool (in my mind). The top doors HAVE to be wormy. You know how I feel about two-tone but I think if desperate, I could work something out with walnut. Let's not think about it. I've still got 1/2 a stack for the top, but I don't know what's in there once milled.


----------



## chrisstef

Al - could you get your hands on any reclaimed oak? I think most people would have a tough time differentiating the two they're so close in appearance. If you cant find any ive got some really wide boards about 100 years old with rusty nail holes and beetle/worm trails kinda thinkin out loud here but always willing to HABU ( hook a brotha up).


----------



## donwilwol

If it's wood its good Al.


----------



## thedude50

Al, Furniture makers have used a and b wood for centurys it is the best way to keep rare wood in stock for the places it will show.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks for the responses, guys. I might have to do a serious inventory check and buy some poplar. My problem with the upper decker is that the back will be visible. I might be able to resaw to 1/4" and I might even patchwork it. Either way, it's going to consume some stock.
.
I think y'all have eased my mind about at least the base of the lower carcass. I always planned on going poplar for the drawers. I think it'll be a nice contrast to open up a worm ridden drawer front to see a more modern environment for your clothes. I need to test some 1/2 blind poplar into chestnut to see if it's viable. I don't want to apply the drawer fronts.
.
This really helps me work it out in my mind and I appreciate it.


----------



## Bertha

Totally wrong place to ask this, but after the theft of my Makita beltsander and planer, I'm without a beltsander to squeeze upside down in my vise. Do y'all have a recommendation? Should I get a stationary unit? One of those combo jobs? Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## bandit571

I think these are still around @ around $49 or so. D handle can pivot as needed, and lock in place. 3" x 21" belt.


----------



## Gshepherd

Bandit, I am not much of a BD fan at all but when my Uncle bought me one of these several years back I have to admitt it is a kick ass sander…. It does great on the upside down vise trick… Heck you could even tilt the handle more if you wish and it is great for getting closer to the edges…


----------



## Bertha

Low risk at $50. Must consider. My Makita was around $200 but we're not asking it to do a whole lot. I think I might take a gamble with the lapdance money.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Shop Pic: End of a Good Afternoon


----------



## donwilwol

Now this is a tree house

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/4890


----------



## bhog

Smitt that mallet on the back corner kinda looks like a "member"

LOL…..just saying


----------



## Bertha

^Hog +1. Like a fart, though, Hog was the first to have smelt it.
.
When you're a hammer, everything looks like a nail and all.
.
LOL….just saying
.
I really love that picture, Smit. I'm looking at that chisel at 8:00 in the foreground. How cool would it be to stuff a dowel in a spent rifle casing and stuff a socket chisel with it. The brass would probably deform against the wall and seat really well. A .50 casing would probably be perfect. It also pains me to see that 62. Do you really like that Stanley shoulder? Love the business end of that hammer, too.


----------



## Bertha

Pics or it didn't happen. Getting the lower carcass panels sized.
.








.
After Don's #4. No sanding required, homie.
.








.
I posted this elsewhere but I find it so lol that I'll repeat it here. Check out the overkill on my suspension device. I had just started woodworking when I made it to support this one ton tool, lol. 
.








.
Home from work, snowing outside, shop heating, all's good.


----------



## Bertha

Unrelated, but I just received this catalytic heater, thinking I'd put it in my tent.
.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009PUR9U/ref=ox_sc_act_title_9?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
.
Holy crap this thing gets hot. It's not very cost effective using 1lb cylinders but you can adapt it to a large tank. I'm thinking for $50, you can get some fast heat. Won't heat your shop, obviously, but it might get you through a quick task. It turned my tent into a smokehouse. 
.


----------



## donwilwol

I haven't had much shop time. I had the week off but spent it deer hunting and prep'ing for some future project needs http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43445#reply-530916

I'm beginning to believe the random pics Dmitry post are not so random. That 62 just keeps showing up. Keep 'em coming either way.

Nice work Al. I love to see those cherry totes in action.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, I admit to using the #62 alot… Really. Makes me want a #164 even more, and I'm a broken record on that plane. Yes, I like the old Stanley shoulders. Yesterday was the first time I found the #92 better suited to a task than the #93. Don't know where the 'planishing' hammer came from, but I've had it for years. It pre-dates my hand tool conversion, I know that.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree. I love see that #62 show up…
-

I got around to sharpening the iron on the $7 spoke shave I picked up a little while back. First time I've ever used one. It took a little time to get the hang of it. At first it wasn't going so well, but then I started changing direction, and skewing the spokeshave a little, and it worked pretty well. It started to chatter every now and then, but then I'd just switch directions.

At first I got really frustrated, and didn't like it, but after I kept using it I realized the reason it was frustrating was my fault  It's not so bad…


----------



## lysdexic

I personally do not like to see the #62 show up.

It makes me look upon my LN #62 and Vertias LA BU Jack with a hint of digust. "Kids."


----------



## thedude50

Al I went with the big Porter cable belt sander it is around 160 dollars the thing is a truck. The belt changes could not be easier and the variable speed is great. I got buy with out a belt sander for many years since my first one walked off a job site with some dick head who stole several tools that day and then never showed up for work again. I looked into this purchase for several weeks and decided on the PC as it seemed to be the most powerful I know it is more than lap dance money but it is a better tool.


----------



## bandit571

The real nice 'feature" of that Dragster sander? Look at that front roller. How many sanders do you know about have a roller that size? I can even set it up to sand totes on my handplanes ( Been there, done that) and it can get into areas that other belt sanders could never, ever get even close to. There is a "flap' over the front roller that can be flipped up out of the way. This sander couldn't care less who made the belt, as long as it is 3" wide, by 21" long. Belt changes are a snap, as the roller will just go right back to the same setting as before. Might take, oh, 30 seconds, start to finish on a belt change.

@ around $50, still a low risk to check out. Heck, mine came from WALMART five years ago…


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Dude. And major props for using dick head in a post. Are you talking that little bug-looking PC? I got all engorged when it first came out, but I heard mixed reviews. I'm going to look hard at it and I appreciate the heads-up.
.
The 62 is an animal, the 164 is a lion. If I found a 62 in the wild, I'm worried how high I'd go. I've got both the LNs and like ScottyB remarks, meh. They're great planes, don't get me wrong, but it just ain't the real thing. I'm worried I'd use the LNs and make an altar for the Stanleys.
.
I utilized a ton of planes on my mallet build, but obviously I can't share them. I sanded one aspect down up to 2000 (which is why I'm asking about belt sanders), then thin swiped the surface with a low-angle. Friggin no comparison, brothers. The planed surface made the glossy sanded surface look, in comparison, like Lysdexic at a glory hole back in the mid 2000's. We've all improved our technique. 
.
My computer is acting weird, but I'll try to post a pic of at least the shavings. Can we post from our Facebook directly? I'm going to give it a go.
.


----------



## chrisstef

^ Dad???


----------



## ShaneA

Disturbing Al. Thankfully his right hand and cup are in the way


----------



## bhog

LOL at the camel toe.


----------



## Mosquito

Here's another one for you Scotty…
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/3427530256.html


----------



## Mosquito

So it finally happened. I ended up getting a set of blades for my #46's. I must say, though, I'm a little disappointed. I got them from St. James Tool Bay, as replacement blades for #46. I was kind of figuring that being modern re-manufactured blades, that they would at least be ground pretty close to being ready, just needing some honing. Well, that was definitely not the case. Here's 3 examples of what I'm talking about.










I'd say close to 1/2 of the irons are similar to these. You can see the close side of the match iron is flat, the full width of the smaller cutter, and the far side of the large one. I guess I just expected better… Guess I'll have to do more work than I was expecting on these.


----------



## lysdexic

Mos, no.no. That is way more plane than I can handle. The same can be said about the price. If, one day, I find that I have fully exhausted the 45's capabilities and I want for more, then I would consider. This is quite doubtful, of course.

Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Mosquito

I figured you wouldn't be interested at that price. It was just in such nice condition, it almost matches your #45


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - thats a bush league grind from the factory IMO. I too ould have expected better

Up early on a sunday. Thanks babystef. Guess ill make some muffins.


----------



## Bertha

Mos,
Damn, Son. One of those is simply embarrassing. What a pathetic attempt; now I know why they don't make plane kits anymore. The 46 is a rich tool and the irons even more so. At least you'll have a set after some serious labor. I'm both sad and happy for you simultaneously.
.
Stef, Scotty's got a muffin in the oven for me
.
Aside: when I was in college, I had this friend named Tim that was God's gift to women. It was hard to watch, really. Anyhow, we were hanging out one day and I told him and several girls that I had to run home because I had some potatoes in the oven (which was true). He took a drag from his beer and deadpan said, "your Mom has a potato in the oven for me". All the girls laughed but he remained stoic.
.
I remember it vividly today, as the strongest callout in my life.


----------



## Bertha

^oops, I see now that they are offering plane kits. My bad, St. James.


----------



## Bertha

#66 blade set for $50'sh. I'd be all over that if I just didn't see that pic, mos.


----------



## Bertha

Scotty,
#45-55 Rabbit cutter set 14 pcs. $140.00
Normally, that would be a pretty decent deal.
.
Now I'm looking at that cocobolo spiers kit. Crap.


----------



## Mosquito

I contacted him/them through eBay, with that picture, and the response was "the sets i sell do require sharping". I sent a reply expressing my disappointment. It was more of a probe to see if I'd be buying anything else from there, and I think the answer is probably not, unless I'm hard pressed to find it elsewhere…

If there was no grind/bevel at all, fine. But if you're going to hollow grind before shipping, they should at least be done right. I mean it shouldn't be that hard, should it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've been waiting four months for #444 rods from St. James. I'd take a bad edge on them at this point, but them I'm glad they build and sell what the do, period. No one else does, in many cases.

New subject.

Re-arranged some wall space to get the Keen Kutter tool cabinet up. Just some things thrown inside; the only one I know is in the 'right' place is the saw.


----------



## lysdexic

But Smitty, where are you going to put your Festool Rotex sander?


----------



## Gshepherd

Well if he sends me the slot machine he can put it there, problem solved…..


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty, what gives with the slot machine? You got all the interesting stuff. I forgot about the KK cabinet, with all the hub bub on the tool chest and the hoosier. You are really expanding the storage. Making space for new stuff?


----------



## Gshepherd

My guess is when Smitty wants a new tool he spins once a day and when he gets the lucky 7's all lined up he goes shoppin….....


----------



## chrisstef

Smit - that hook knife thingy next to the puddy knife, whats its intended purpose?


----------



## Bertha

Shep, you've got a good eye; as do I. Smit, looks great, brother. 
.
In other news, when we were talking about the dulling potential of thick v. thin cuts, I e-mailed Mr. Ron Hock. He replied to me in impressive fashion. I've asked for his permission to share his response and if I get it, I'll share it. The guy knows metal, man.
.
The summary is basically that Smit and Dan are right; big shocker.


----------



## bhog

Spidey,thats a linoleum knife.Works good for other things though.


----------



## Mosquito

the slot machine is his wife's way of limiting the tool budget lol
-

That's a fair point, Smitty. They are the only one I've found with a good selection of replacement parts… I just expected more for the price, that's all. I'll get over it, I'm sure ;-)

That KK cabinet looks great on the wall there… Even if things aren't in their "proper" place, it looks great full, anyway.


----------



## Bertha

Ron Hock is a generous man. Here, he weighs in.
.

*Hi Al,

I don't have any actual science to back this up but it makes sense to me that a heavier cut will put more stress on the edge which would logically result in earlier edge failure. But the need for heavier shavings implies dimensioning cuts with surface quality being secondary. So "dull" becomes situational and a blade that takes thick cuts leaving an acceptable surface may not perform well for final smoothing. Stanley made all those different planes for a reason.

There are two factors that cause edges to dull: abrasion and pressure. Abrasion is obvious, like sharpening, minerals in the wood simply wear away the steel. Pressure is less obvious. The cutting edge has a very small profile and normal planing force, applied to such a small area, can easily exceed the steel's yield point causing distortion and failure. Consider the difference in how hard you have to push to take a thick shaving compared to the reduced force required to make a wispy one. And the pressure required to push a blade through a thick cut increases the abrasive pressure as well. The blade must wedge its way through more wood so, like bearing down harder on a sharpening stone, the abrasiveness of the wood is exaggerated. All of this is why I advocate A2 for heavy dimensioning cuts, and O1 for lighter finishing passes. A2 is tougher and can better withstand the added pressures of thick cuts. O1 can get slightly sharper (most users can't tell this difference however) and performs better at shallower bevel angles.

I've always set a breaker close to the edge but mostly to add rigidity to the system by pre-loading the flexible, cantilevered bevel. The recent (re)discovery and analysis of the Kato video, etc, has convinced me that even with the thin shavings that most woodworkers take the chip breaker really is breaking chips. You ask about "the importance of chipbreaker/iron mating", I assume that's what you're referring to. As to where exactly to set the breaker, I recommend lots of experimentation. It's easy to do and by trying different settings in different woods, etc, you'll learn a lot about how your plane works in your applications. Other than that, make sure the breaker meets the back of the blade intimately, with no gap at all. Even the tiniest imperfection in that interface will catch a shaving and clog the mouth.

Assuming that a perfect wood surface is the goal, you get there with a rigid system consisting of a sharp blade, tight mouth, close breaker, and flat sole.

I hope all that makes sense. If not, or if you have more questions, please ask.

Take care,
Ron*
.
There you have it. I like a whole lot about this response. The dirty wood (abrasion), we've already commented upon. I don't know about y'all, but I still have planing sessions ground to a halt by a clogged mouth that's burnishing globs into my surface. Each time I pick up a plane, I realize that I've been neglecting the chipbreaker. I'm becoming more convinced that the interface (I've been calling it "mating" for lack of a better term) between the chipbreaker and iron is almost more important than the cutting edge in some situations. So, I've got a mirrored iron back and I want my chipbreaker to have absolutely no gap for chips to grab; that's a tall order. I can't adjust the chipbreaker while it's clamped to the iron, but I know that the meeting will be altered upon clamping. I polish the leading chipbreaker hump to 2000 and wax it…but I'm worried that's not enough.
.
In my feeble mind, you can either back cut the chipbreaker edge or use a more rigid chipbreaker. It seems that flatness of the leading chipbreaker is paramount. I've never put a thick modern chipbreaker on a vintage iron, so I can't hypothesize. However, many of us have experienced increased performance with a modern thick iron/breaker combo.
.
I also like the recommendation of A2 v. O1. I have A2 in my jacks but the only O1 I have is in my #3, 65, and 60 1/2. My #3, which is tuned for a very light cut (obviously) stays sharp forever. I reach for it when others are failing. 
.
I really appreciate y'all bringing up this topic and I really respect Mr. Hock for weighing in and allowing me to share it. 
.
*sharp blade, tight mouth, close breaker, and flat sole.*
.
That's signature worthy. And I'm sure we can make it dirty if we try hard enough.


----------



## Mosquito

When I was at Woodcraft to get my Hock for my #4 1/2, the guy there told me pretty much the same thing about O1 vs A2. Coincidentally, I ended up getting an A2 for my #5 1/2 later, which I've been using as a smoother, and I can't tell the difference.

Thanks for the follow up, Al.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah Mos, I believe it, but I can't prove it myself. I only have 01 in small planes. But now that I think of it, I don't think I've sharpened my 60 1/2 since I got it. Still reach for it for short endgrain. 
.
I don't have the skillset to really distinguish between the metals. I'm not one of those guys that won't put up a dull tool. I'll slam a dull tool and grab another one until I'm forced to sharpen. Every once and a while, I'll get on a sharpening frenzy and enjoy it. But mostly it's just sharpening.


----------



## Bertha

I saw a really cute chick at my local Woodcraft today. I now regret my zeal.
.


----------



## ShaneA

Where do you come up with all these crazy pics Al? You have a never ending supply…awesome.


----------



## terryR

Hey, Don, or anybody…do today's brand new cutters fit the old Sargent 1080? Or am I stuck buying a 45?

gotta have a combo plane this month…starting to get the shakes…


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, not according to the documentation.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Don. That's kind of a bummer…But I still want the Sargent.

What's a tool addict to do? 

I'm now really considering a router plane, beading spokeshave, and shoulder plane seperately…and over a few months…of course!


----------



## donwilwol

I'd like the Sargent to Terry. Right now I'm good with sawing my white oak.


----------



## thedude50

Al when I get back downstairs I will find a model number for you. I saw it at Ideal saw works and ended up getting it for 50 dollars less at lowes same model. I cant justify a 50 dollar markup just to support a local business.


----------



## Mosquito

Terry, are you looking specifically for new cutters for the 1080? Or would vintage do?


----------



## WhoMe

Wow Scott, that #45 looks MUCH better than it did on the CL listing. Glad you got it.

A belated happy thanksgiving to all. Sounds like many of you had some really yummy food too. 
I was away from the computer from Tues to today camping with no internet access. A good and bad thing, good as it was a nice break but bad because I was WAAAAY behind on this and a couple other threads.

USPS sent me another plane. I won a rusty #5C type 11 off ebay. I just need to get over to a neighbor's house to pick it up. I know the blade and chip breaker were pitted pretty bad but the rest of the plane seemed to be in good shape. I guess I will see when I pick it up. If it is bad enough, I will be looking for a period correct blade, chip breaker and maybe a lever cap. Who knows, I may save up some $$ and get a after market blade for it…maybe

Unfortunately, I missed out on that #4 ty11 frog. Someone else bought it. I never got time to buy it. Oh, well, there will be others. In the mean time, it has a date with the evaporust when I get time.


----------



## thedude50

New WD 40 de ruster . I saw this on Cool Tools the other day on DIY it was pretty fast with the worst rust removed in 24 hours I was impressed but cant find it in the stores here yet. Have you guys seen it tried it and Compared it price and performance wise to Evaporust?


----------



## Bertha

^I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## terryR

Mos, I'm going to play Shane on this question…appear completely lost and befuddled whilst you guys make the right decision for me. 

I'm enjoying Paul Seller's book…Parts 1 and 2 of woodworking basics. Some of it is re-reading info I know thanks to this forum…but, alas, I have no tools in my shop for cleaning up dadoes, rabbets, or grooves.

Now…I've 'made do' and formed some pretty ugly dadoes with the drill press and a chisel…ready for a new level of satisfaction…

Both the 45 and 1080 look intimidating to me…lots of potential missing parts! So, I've been window shopping on eBay for either model complete with a box. $200 - $275 depending on condition. ouch…but worth the price IMO. Especially when you add up the prices of a shoulder plane, router plane, and beading tool. (priced new at LN!)

SO…my question is…which is the better choice from the above 3? Stanley45, Sargent 1080, or THREE new planes from LN? Please discuss amongst yourselves, and I'll send Shane my credit card #, so he can make the final purchase for me. 

Thanks!


----------



## donwilwol

it's obvious Terry, you need all of the above.

I bought a small veritas shoulder, (jusfine's recommendation was the final factor) and then found a vintage #92. Along with the vintage #71.

I'll have to be honest, I haven't used my #45 much, and I certainly wouldn't part with it, but if it's really for cleanup as you describe, I'd go with the separate 3. I think the 45 is really more of a molding type plane. It'll work for what you describe, i'm just not convinced its the best.

The other option would be to make the 3.


----------



## Mosquito

I was only asking because there was a set of 21 - 1080 cutters in canvas roll on ebay, which ended yesterday, as well as one that ends in a few days

I agree with Don. If what you're looking to do is cleanup work, a #71 and a shoulder plane would probably work better. I admit, though, that I don't have a shoulder plane myself (cost being the main reason). Something else to consider, is that the #45/1080 can't clean up a stop dado, or shallow mortise.

I like my #45, and you couldn't get it from me if you tried (unless, of course, you offered some obsscene amount of money ;-) )


----------



## ShaneA

Terry, send over the CC#...I will take care of it for you, no problems. You should have seen some of the questions I had for these guys when I first was getting into planes. They got me straightened out, as I could be, and it only cost me a grand or so! Now I at least have a basic understanding of Stanley bench planes, and their history. Hopefully I can get there with lathes. I will get there quicker with your CC# however, operators are standing by…


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, (any everyone)you really want to check out the Lee Valley ciber monday sale on shoulder planes.

I've wanted a set of skewed block planes for a looonnnggg time. The sale tipped the scale just enough. Merry xmas to me.


----------



## racerglen

Some stuff's already sold out…

Don, how much did you buy ?

'-)


----------



## donwilwol

That set was pretty much my limit Glen.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the advice, ya'll…

I was pretty sure this group would say "Just buy 'em all!" Heck, that was MY solution to the dilema…but I was looking for a more experienced answer! 

Great prices on LV for today…but what does 'manufacturing second' mean? hmmm…

I guess I'll start with a router plane as Sellers sorta recommends? I mean, that is the only hand tool I'm missing from his 'group of 10' needed to get started with joinery. Although, I have to call him out on that so called group of 10 tools…a photo of him building his simple bench shows him using a Makita drill/driver for the long wood screws! But, of course, I'd do the same freekin thing since I have that Makita, too! LOL

OK, Shane, I'll take the LN 71…I think you have my credit card no…


----------



## mochoa

Nice sale at LV. Low angle jack is $175, not too shabby.


----------



## jap

i bought the low angle jack


----------



## lysdexic

The veritas LA jack is a fine, fine plane.


----------



## chrisstef

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CALENDAR UPDATE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

There's been a ton of hard work done by some mighty fine LJ's to get this calendar ready for the holiday season.

The calendar can currently be ordered on line by clicking this link ... http://www.zazzle.com/handplanes_of_our_dreams_2013_calendar-158075986928007800

Today, being cyber monday, its 30% off its regular $20 price. Promo code is: 60ZCYBERSALE

Big thanks to everyone who submitted pics, to those who put in their time and effort, and for all our friends brining old tools back to life.


----------



## mochoa

Sweet! Thanks Chris


----------



## AnthonyReed

Got it.

Thank you Stef and everyone else that made this calendar happen.


----------



## mochoa

I placed my order!


----------



## chrisstef

The guy everyone should be thanking is Mos … hes the man!


----------



## ksSlim

2 Thumbs up to those that made the calendar a real "wall hanger"!
Thanks guys!!


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Mos!


----------



## chrisstef

My order is in!! 2 HUGE calendars. Ill be clearing space on my shop wall this evening. This deserves a prime spot. I may toast with a hearty IPA when it comes in.


----------



## DaddyZ

You Had to dig through this whole thread to get a look at my 96,

I am going to have to order one just for that fact alone…


----------



## Mosquito

not a problem guys 

I think there is still a coupon code for free shipping on orders under $50 (free on orders >=$50 already). I think it was "HOLIDAYMAGIC"...
-

I took today and tomorrow off from work, mostly intending to work on the bench… getting some good progress going now


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Mos.


----------



## Mosquito

thanks for the heads up , Don… I missed the boat on the shoulder plane though :-(


----------



## chrisstef

No man left behind DaddyZ … thats how we roll.


----------



## bhog

Snatched one.Thanks guys thats pretty awesome.


----------



## thedude50

I am working at the computer shop today. I think the economy is worse, hardly any buyers here today. Not a good day for thew shop.

I have the carcase made for the big cabinet I sold it is friggin huge.

I think My uncle is coming today to pick up the old Jet saw he will be using it for the next few years. I am happy he is going to be able to take care of it and I really need the space in my shop. The new Saw is a joy to use it does everything well. I am very pleased with the fit and finish of the Saw Stop PCS it is really a fine saw I recommend it to all serious woodworkers and a plus is it has a safety feature all other saws lack.


----------



## thedude50

Congrats to the Epic thread it is 600 days old today


----------



## chrisstef

Excuse my random reposts but as soon as the calendar info is gone off the main page ill keep reposting until the day is over (or the baby takes up all my time, so feel free to get your cut and paste on).

There's been a ton of hard work done by some mighty fine LJ's to get this calendar ready for the holiday season.

The calendar can currently be ordered on line by clicking this link … http://www.zazzle.com/handplanes_of_our_dreams_2013_calendar-158075986928007800

Today, being cyber monday, its 30% off its regular $20 price. Promo code is: 60ZCYBERSALE. I think there is still a coupon code for free shipping on orders under $50 (free on orders >=$50 already). I think it was "HOLIDAYMAGIC"…

Big thanks to everyone who submitted pics, to those who put in their time and effort, and for all our friends brining old tools back to life.


----------



## Gshepherd

Dude, it is Monday, people are tired of shopping and probably gettin low on ammo from Black Friday and Sucicide Saturday and Insane Sunday shopping days….. It will be interesting to see how this year shopping has compared to last years figures….. Ya notice a lot of the smokin deals are still there…..


----------



## thedude50

I worked retail for many years before i became a nurse and I have never seen it be this slow even the mall is dead I think we are heading toward a big recession.


----------



## chrisstef

Shoulda used the jedi mind trick Dude …


----------



## donwilwol

black friday sales were up 4%. expectations are up for a stellar year.

calendar is ordered. Thanks for putting it together!!


----------



## thedude50

Retail stocks fell on Monday after data showed Black Friday sales dipped despite an increase in store traffic. Mall traffic tracker ShopperTrak said on Saturday retail sales decreased 1.8% on Friday, the biggest traffic and sales day of the holiday season, despite a 3.5% increase in retail foot traffic. Teen retailer Aeropostale Inc. fell 5.5% after Janney cut its rating on the stock to neutral from buy, adding improvement at its rival Abercrombie & Fitch Co. and strong product acceptance at American Eagle Outfitters Inc. could shift spending away from the company. Amazon.com Inc. and Best Buy Co. both inched up 0.6% as their fierce battle continues on the so-called Cyber Monday sales. Wal-Mart Stores Inc. fell 0.7%. The company said it had its "best ever" Black Friday events, with 22 million shoppers on Thursday, when it began launching its doorbuster specials at 8 p.m. Separately, Deckers Outdoor Corp. rose 7% as it reportedly could be a buyout target on cheap valuations.

Copyright © 2012 MarketWatch, Inc.

Read more: http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/2012/11/26/retail-stocks-react-to-black-friday-results/#ixzz2DMaNBOML


----------



## donwilwol

Lance, your post contradicted yourself. You first said I have never seen it be this slow even the mall is dead and your post said,

"sales dipped despite an increase in store traffic" 
"despite a 3.5% increase in retail foot traffic" 
"The company said it had its "best ever" Black Friday "

And if you read Fidelity,

" Investors shrugged off images of massive lines at stores over the four-day Thanksgiving weekend" 
"Investors were concerned that strong sales initially might just mean less business later in the season."

People are out and willing to spend. The reason for the stock fall is many retailers have discounted so much to get the traffic to their stores, the profits just are not there. The expectation is we'll be up. Not gang busters up, but in the right direction up.

If there is once I hope i am right and you are wrong, its this time.


----------



## Brit

A BIG thank you to everyone who had a hand in the production of the calendar - I just ordered mine.


----------



## thedude50

Don I was talking about local trafic the other post was from fox news I hope your right too


----------



## terryR

Just ordered two calendars…THANK YOU Chris and everyone who helped!


----------



## Mosquito

Just out of curiosity, what sizes of calendars are people ordering? I picked up the "normal" (11"x17" size). I think there was a small, and a large offered as well. It seems fitting that this is my first ever purchased wall hanging calendar


----------



## donwilwol

I ordered a standard size.


----------



## bhog

I got the normal or standard size too.Unlike Stef I dont need to get the big to make up for a small penis.

The burn only goes for Stef so guys dont feel like you need to hide the large(Scottybyo)


----------



## donwilwol

Its good your not ashamed of your small pens. Especially considering its on video.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats just how i roll. I also smooth with a #6, drive an SUV, and wear logging boots to compensate for lack of length behind the middle pocket. What really matters is width.


----------



## terryR

I ordered the LARGE calendar…
...for my eyes…nothing to do with size!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Many, many thanks to the Epic Thread's own Kalendar Klatch for pulling off the nearly impossible! The calendar looks awesome, and mine is on order! Regular size, if you must know, because I don't have to compensate for anything that I'm aware of…


----------



## bhog

LOL ^ Don for a calculated roast.


----------



## Bertha

Fellas, Stef and Mos put a lot of work into the prep of this calendar. I bought them for people at work even though most of them are from Egypt and could care less about tools. I just want to see them hanging around the office, even if it's out of obligation ("Oh Thanks, I can hardly wait to hang it up…<uncomfortable>". I got some huge ones and some standard ones. I got a red velo bind on my own bit one b/c that's how I roll. 
.
I hope we reward their efforts by a bunch of purchases. No one makes any money, by design. If anyone really wants one but is a bit short on funds, let me know. I've been whoring a lot and I'm pretty flush. A night with a dude pays almost twice that with a girl. Who knew? ScottyB owes me some serious back pay. 
.
TheDude, prepare yourself for the "fiscal cliff". I can hardly wait!!! It's going to be awesome!!! We're all going to be so set. I expect a free cellphone. That would be sweet. 
.
Stef, I've got some serious portobello going right now; just walked the dog in 30F'ish temps. 
.
BHog, I got some of the huge ones, too, mostly because my taint measures 6" x 4". Gap stance. Need a good foundation for your gear. We should offer a reward for anyone who gets the most stupid accessory product. I got stamps, lol. 
.
I'm really proud of you guys for putting this together.


----------



## Bertha

Don for the win with a pen-turning code. I plan to wax my pages so they don't stick together. That iron lineup and some of those shavings are better than 4Chan. 
.
I can already feel that it's changed me in really awesome ways.
.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks for the awkward pic Al…I feel like I should pluck out my eyes!

Mos and Stef, thanks for the calendar leg work! It looks awesome, I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## JayT

Ok, sweet calendar. Just ordered 2. Thanks for the work, guys.


----------



## Bertha

Jason, that really is a difficult one to take in. It even bothers me a good bit. I figure it's only fair to make it bother y'all a good bit. I should have used that as my avatar.


----------



## waho6o9

Awesome calendar is on it's way.

Your work and efforts are appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Bertha

When I get my calendar, a lot of things are going to change in my life.
.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hey guys on a serious note::::: The past month has actually been a living hell for me from getting screwed by a big contractor for about 57k to losing my battle with the city in letting me stay in the building I am at for the past 3 1/2 years to getting a eviction notice on the door just last Wednesday to move cause the owner does not want to make the upgrades for me to stay so now I have to fight that until I find another place to move a 5,000 sqft shop loaded to the gills with wood and equipment he thinks by Dec 1st is enough time to move not to mention the 25k I put into it for electricial upgrades to having my Ex move 4 hrs away with my 2 girls….. It sure makes one think WTF…... But getting on here and getting a few laughs has helped me from probably going to a dark place….. I will be buying at Least 2 calendars when my last of the nest egg arrives this week….. So hopefully by Jan 1st it will be like a whole new chapter and hope like hell it does get better….. Being at my shop or on here is my Happy Place if you know what I mean….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

G, sorry things suck for you, and clearly they do right now. Here's to having a better 2013, and if we can brighten anyone's day (although amazing to think we actually do anything…) that's terrific.


----------



## waho6o9

........ wow


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty usually seems to have the right words at the right time. Sorry to hear it GShep. Things can only look up, it seems. Hang in there, and know that we'll likely be here regardless 
-

I know there's no handplane, but it did come from Smitty, who owns a #62, so that's good enough for me.
In that spirit, I decided to play with photoshop for a few seconds:


----------



## Gshepherd

That sure is one sweet saw, When I get to a new place hopefully it will be big enough for me to break out my collection…... I did use a old Disston and SON last night to put a blind wedge in a Mallet handle…. Nothing like the oldies….. I should get a pic of the saw cause I really do not have much of a idea how old it is but being a Son vs Sons helps…..


----------



## Gshepherd

Hey Al, knowing you I would think more of getting it laminated vs just waxing….. Just a thought…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Damn, I want that saw back.


----------



## Mosquito

I'll sell it to ya ;-)

...

for the right price


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's just wrong… 

You did justice to that saw I couldn't. Good on you, I love that it's got a prominent place in your till.


----------



## thedude50

G shepn I have gone through some rough times lately too but I am on a new path now I RECOMMEND IT to everyone. I will pray you find your way too I found a new path at the end so i dont know how this new road will lead me but I believe I WILL SEE IT THROUGH WITH MY WIFE.


----------



## Mosquito

That it does… once I get around to making one.

I can honestly saw that it is now my second favorite saw. Only reason I saw second, is because my favorite saw was bought for me, by my grandfather (my dovetail saw). Otherwise, this is my favorite saw to use.


----------



## lysdexic

Gshep, I feel for ya man. I usually dont have any inspiring words to say at the perfect moment and this will not be an exception. However, I can relate the fact that when, earlier in the summer, I received dire news about my mom I was really tore up. Yet, i had to tell someone. I had to share the news. The pain.

I came here. Under these circumstances I knew these guys couldn't do a damn thing for me or my mom. Also, I'll admit I felt a little vulnerable after expressing my hurt. But I felt better, a lot better for just venting.

It is kind of like talking to the bartender….........who likes woodworking.


----------



## Gshepherd

I hear ya guys and thank god I do not drink or I be in some serious trouble, my GSD companions help a ton….. every time I turn around lately seems some bad crap falls on me for some darn reason….. Heck if I was a crook , lied , stealed my way then hey ya deserve what is coming to ya…. Maybe trying to make scense of it all can actually be worse than good…. But oh well…...


----------



## CL810

I ordered my calendars. Thanks for putting them together Chris & Mos! Flat out cool!


----------



## lysdexic

3 calendars ordered!


----------



## Mosquito

I bought 2 this morning… and I just bought 2 more now… I bought a small one for my office, and another normal one… I'll hang one in my apartment, and then probably gift the other one or two…


----------



## WhoMe

Glad I got on this thread tonight. Just bought one calendar with the Cyber Monday discount. I was going to buy one anyway because of all the great pictures from everyone on this thread but I saw a couple of my pictures in it and it is even more special now. 
Thanks Chris and Mos for all the hard work.


----------



## bhog

Shep I hate to hear it.Hope things turn around for you.

What kinda toungues Ya talking DUDE? Couldnt comprende


----------



## donwilwol

Gshep, sorry to hear about your struggles. Hang in there. Better days are coming.


----------



## chrisstef

Shep - sorry to hear the woes brother. Sometimes things gotta get dark before they can get better. Hopefully a new shop will bring out some light for ya. Good things happen to good people, so ya got that goin for ya. Ride it out. Sweet pic of vaginaman BTW.

I kinda wonder what the tally will be on the calendars when all is said and done. Im so psyched its going over so well. Thanks to everyone who bought.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog, if you mean Tongues as in Dogs…. German Shepherd Dog, Monastery has to have GSD to keep the Demons at bay….. I have 2 of them right now and may be getting a 3rd…. I used to have 2 manly dogs but they passed away 2 years back…...


----------



## terryR

Shep, so sorry to hear of your troubles…we are like brothers here separated by several states…and feel your pain despite the distance! Hang in there, bud. I wish we were closer together, so I could help…


----------



## mochoa

Shep sorry to hear about the hard times man. May 2013 bring you many blessings!

Mos, sweet tenons! Going for the angled tenons I see. Told you, most of the grain runs the full length of the tenon, looks strong. Looks like it was fun to cut too!


----------



## Mosquito

I did go with the angled tenons, because I didn't like how small the top of the tenon got if I didn't for the front leg. I'm not too worried about it with the size of the tenon, and as you say, lots of the grain runs all the way through. Much easier to make the mortise that way too


----------



## Mosquito

Well, Stef, in my account it shows me how many have been ordered, since I designed the calendar. So far, 21.


----------



## Gshepherd

Mos, as soon as a check arrives either today or tomorrow I know I will be getting a large and a small…....

Trying to find a shop around here that doesn't cost 3k a month is a real bitch with all these oil companys moving in taking them up as fast as they are available….. Luckly I have several people looking and know what I need so today I am taking it easy and just go to the shop and just make something…...


----------



## DaddyZ

gshep - Sorry to hear man, a few years back I went through a "D" also, kinda sucks is the wrong word - it's worse than that. As for your shop 3K a month makes me think it would be worth it to build your own steel building around here they are fairly common prices for approx 20K that way it would pay for itself in less than a year, course you would need the land/room for it if you don't already have it…


----------



## Gshepherd

Daddyz, I have looked into it and the land around here is crazy….. Then the building requirements, woodworking shops over 2500sq ft must have sprinkler systems, New ones built that is…. Getting 3 phase electric is crazy, it goes on and on…. Further away from Fort Collins east the better it gets though…. Here now before a landlord leases you have to go to a board meeting stating your intentions with the building and that alone can take several months…. Just a water tap where I am at now is 90k…. insane….


----------



## stonedlion

I got my calendar order in - the free shipping *HOLIDAYMAGIC *and cyber Monday *60ZCYBERSALE *codes *still work* btw. I got the large version to proudly hang in my garage/shop for a mere $18.16.


----------



## donwilwol

now this is a tool set!!

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/?pg=138


----------



## Brit

Agreed Don. That would do me.


----------



## bhog

^ they threw Als bronzing spray in there for good measure.

Shep no I was asking thedude WTF he was talking about in that post of his.I didnt re read it and had just woke up when I typed that so…


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is stunning Don.


----------



## SASmith

Just ordered my calender.
Big thanks to Stef and Mos for putting it together and to everyone who submitted.


----------



## Mosquito

On the calendar front, I was just at the site, and it has a new 30% off coupon code that it displays in a banner at the top: CRAZYHOLIDAY, supposedly for today only..

Thanks for the headsup that the cybermonday coupon still works, Richard (60ZCYBERSALE) and don't forget free shipping (HOLIDAYMAGIC)


----------



## Bertha

If you buy two biggies, you're just under the free shipping. I will spend a $1000 to save $3 in shipping. I simply can't stand that BS. I use Petflow.com for my dogfood b/c over $50 is free, even for 50lb bags. 
.
Shep, the World is an awful, awful place. Kick you in the ball$ when you're down type of place. Makes you stay down after that. Anyone who hasn't been where you are…will be, just maybe in a different way. What about a giant "POD" or two and just rapidly load it and let them store it until you decide your next move. Just get it out of there quick, if that's where it's going, *cking politics. Sue that f*cker for your upgrades. I might not know the whole story but I'm getting increasingly mad as I learn more. 
.
The family broken up and remote? I can relate. My fiance is out training for 6 months. The worry is crippling. If there were kids involved, I probably would have already eaten some lead. 
.
When it comes to anything like this, it's hard to love and not be loved. 
.
Hang out here, man. We've all got stories of unimaginable tragedy. I see it every day, if you need an ear.


----------



## Bertha

I might get a tattoo of Mos and Stef over this calendar. I might get one of those cool super-realistic memorial ones that victims of urban homicides get. I'm torn between one on each shoulder; or a central chest plate embrace. I might just get a sticker made for the back window of my Olds 88 on 47's. Depends on my funds at the time.


----------



## thedude50

Hand tools saved the day for me today. I WAS SAVED BY MY EDGE PLANE. I only have the right handed one so making due I figured a way to save the day by working from both ¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬directions. I had cut the dadoes for the shelves based on the plywood that I purchased for this case. My estimate was off 2 sheets and I needed to get more so off to the new lumberyard and picked up the birch shop grade for 43 a sheet a great price in my market. I then got it home and found my dadoes were about a 16th of an inch small this cabinet is all glued together so I thought how the hell am I going to widen the groves and do it right. So it hit me the edge plane would make the cut. So I TOOK OFF A FEW PASSES ON EACH SIDE OF THE GROOVE TO KEEP IT CENTERED I COUNTED EACH STROKE UNTIL THE SAMPLE PIECE FIT. Now it's all done and the job was saved by a plane many of us don't think about very often. I picked it up from an lj who had lost a job and needed to feed his family. This is the first time I have needed it but I am glad I had it. .


----------



## JGM0658

now this is a tool set!!

It sure is, but $9000 for the case?!? I sure hope LN does not start to go on the same road as woodpecker and start charging unrealistic prices.


----------



## Gshepherd

It is 9500 for just the case…. I appreciate fine craftsmanship as much as the next guy but 9500 bucks is freakin crazy…...... Heck I make it easily for 8500 bucks if someone wants one….;-))))


----------



## exelectrician

Glen - I think they misspelled it, It should read -

" Plain axe "


----------



## exelectrician

As for the Lie-Nielson tool case what self respecting woodworker would take the shortcut and buy something like that! 
Fuhgeddabout the price @ $13200.00 plus shipping and tax.


----------



## jap

exelectrician- i would thing it is aimed at the collector


----------



## terryR

While we are on toolchests…

Speak up! Who posted a few months back about how great The Toolbox Book by Toplin was? I must punish you somehow…

I have bought the book finally…read it cover to cover…NOW I gotta build an awesome tool chest just to show respect for my tools!  Looks like an addiction, too, some of these chests are fine woodworking to the max. They are an important tool that I hadn't even realized before…just means longer until I build stuff for the house! The shop needs cabinets worse! 

The LN chest caught my eye online…sweet…but I'd rather have a set of large scale photos, and make my own! Well…after I learn some skills…


----------



## LukieB

*Shep,* You're in Fo-Co???? I'm in Loveland, We're practically neighbors! We should hang out sometime…..

Sorry to hear about you're troubles, If I can do anything to help let me know,

Take you out and get you all liquored up, or… "store" some tools for you, or… let you build a 5000sq ft. shop in my backyard.

Seriously though, If I can help let me know. I would be glad to.


----------



## ShaneA

That would be me Terry…sorry bud. But, ain't it great stuff?


----------



## terryR

Shane…thanks for opening my eyes regarding tool chests! I had no idea how wonderful they could be…if you know of other similar books, please share…

Now, I hate my big ole Grizzly metal tool chest…want something twice as large made from domestic wood using hand cut joinery! or several…


----------



## planepassion

*The Colorado Connection*

Shep-Fort Collins

LukieB-Loveland

Brad-Broomfield

Any more Colorado Lumberjocks?


----------



## mochoa

Terry, that was me talking about the Tool Box book (I guess Shane did too), I haven't read it yet just look at the pics. Sorry to inflict you with a new tool chest sickens. ;-)

I had it too once, I'm so glad I made mine, it took me about a year but I had a kid in the middle of the process. I have ideas about how to make it faster, let me know once you get into the design faze.

I'd say get some honey do list stuff in first before you tackle that project.


----------



## Mosquito

And, Terry, I had mentioned these earlier, just wanted to let you know ;-)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221156024677?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Mos, those were on my watch lit.


----------



## Mosquito

I won't lie, I bid on the last set that was listed (there was a set that ended the same day I asked the question)... But it went higher than I was willing to pay to send you


----------



## carguy460

I was born in Boulder, and my birth Mom still lives in Longmont, so I'm there quite often. I spent the first 8 years of my life in Dove Creek and Cortez…


----------



## Mosquito

I had a connecting flight in Denver on my way to and from San Francisco…


----------



## Dcase

Just dropping in to say hello… I am way behind and just haven't had much time to get on here…


----------



## derekcohen

Here is a link to a review on my website: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/VeritasJackRabbetPlane.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good to see you Dan.

Thank you Derek.


----------



## stonedlion

Mos, will those Sargent cutters work in a Stanley 45? They look like they would.

And, I have a timeshare in Dillon.


----------



## Mosquito

Richard, I'd be inclined to say yes they would work if they had to, but it would negate the blade depth adjustment, as the half-round notch in the Sargent irons wouldn't work with the Stanley depth adjuster. You'd have to use the depth adjuster on the end to push the blade, instead of having the depth adjuster in the notch to extend and retract the blade. Doesn't sound very fun to me, since I seem to adjust it a lot, depending on the grain
-

An update on my #46 irons, he contacted me and said he could make some with a 30 degree bevel angle on them for me. I replied, so I guess we'll see where that goes.


----------



## GMatheson

Had the camera out so I thought I would show off my Stanley No. 20 a bit


----------



## GMatheson

And maybe a few others while I'm at it.

My #40 Scrub









My #12 Veneer Scraper









A #71 Router Plane









And my fancy pants dividers


----------



## Dcase

That #20 looks very nice. Makes me want to get one.


----------



## jap

sweet dividers


----------



## mochoa

Those dividers look blacksmith made. Pretty cool.


----------



## mochoa

I was listening to Woodtalk the other day and this guy Scott Meeks was on talking about his planes making business. He started off just like any of us, making Krenov planes when someone online offered to buy one. From there he took off and now makes them full time. So it made me really want to check out his site to see what he was selling. You won't believe what they sell for. He's got smoothing planes going for over $600!

I mean these are nice planes but who would pay that much money for one? He is obviously doing something right if he is making a living doing it.

http://www.scottmeekwoodworks.com/wood-body-planes/planes-ready-to-ship#!/~/product/category=3977025&id=17124331

And that's just the beginning, on the show he talked about making resin infused planes like they do with the blue spruce mallets.


----------



## Gshepherd

LukieB and Brad, Yes we are close…. So if any of you need a good deal on Lumber I can get it to you my cost plus Dog Biscuits and a table dance…. I keep at least one table clear for such occasions…..

I have a friend who is checking out a building that is 50×75 a little smaller than I really want but not much of a choice right now….... Landlord is a real Dick, so the quicker I get out the better…. I don't have much time for people like that. His Mama who is in her 90's still owns the place and they are some cold fish…..


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, his planes look nice but I am shocked he sells enough of them to make a living off of it. The market for high priced wood body planes cant be that large. He would need to find at least 4 or 5 new sales a month in order to make a living. Its very possible he does but it just seems to me like it would be very hard to continually find buyers in that market… I am not doubting it, it just surprises me.


----------



## mochoa

^Me too


----------



## mochoa

I coincidently stumbled on his ETSY page.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/115925483/tiger-maple-jack-plane?ref=sr_gallery_7&ga_search_query=wood+plane&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all

No feedback yet though so I apparently hasnt sold an much through etsy.


----------



## Dcase

^ I think 600 dollars is way to high.. He also has a small box for almost 700 dollars… I have no problem with someone trying to make money but I just wouldn't feel right charging someone that much money for something like that. I guess its a good thing I don't do this for a living. I would suck at it because I would charge a lot less for that stuff.


----------



## Sylvain

deleted


----------



## mochoa

I say put a value on your time, see how long it takes to make the thing, and charge that + materials, if someone wants to pay the price then why not.

I've thought of putting my carved box on etsy and ask a ridiculous amount of money, if someone wants one then I'll make it. If not, then nothing is lost. I've got no follow through though so I haven't done it.


----------



## Bertha

I would like to favorite both Derek and GMath. I have done so in my head.


----------



## Bertha

I coincidently stumbled on his ETSY page.
.
We're in the wrong business if that's working out. I appreciate craftsmanship, you know I do, but a core box is $500. 
.
If any of you jokers put something up on Etsy, let me know. I've had the finger on the mouse at least a dozen times on Spoontaneous's stuff, but I just don't have an appropriate recipient. I'd feel weird framing one, guilty using one. I spend a lot of money on Etsy. I buy ridiculous original paintings of dogs doing ridiculous $hit. I've got different types of dogs bathing framed in my bathrooms, dogs sipping coffee in my kitchen, etc. I'll go big for an original oil even if the skill level is poor. 
.
Edit: Hock kit on Amazon $100 + some time and a stamp = >$600? I don't mean to be a d*ck, but if it's working, more power.


----------



## bhog

Heres Al in the back yard










I thought of putting that quilted maple and walnut box I made on etsy but never did.It sits on the shelf of that crazy maple cabinet I made right next to me.


----------



## bhog

Heres another for ya Al


----------



## Bertha

No, here's Al in his backyard.
.


----------



## Bertha

during my development


----------



## Bertha

And at my birth
.


----------



## donwilwol

and I'll say it again Al

Sick!

my eyes, my eyes.

That's just disturbing!!


----------



## ShaneA

WTF?

That is a lot to take in, where do you guys come up with this stuff? Your google search history has to be something amazing and twisted.


----------



## Bertha

^proxy, shane. The IT guys here can teach you about manipulating search histories, lol I have friends who plant histories remotely. A dangerous gag, lol


----------



## donwilwol

*Friends?*


----------



## bhog

Woah.


----------



## Gshepherd

Wow, that be pretty cool…... My mind is already turning on that one….... LOL


----------



## WhoMe

TerryR, I think I was one of those who recommended the Toplin Toolbox book too. Sorry, My copy is well perused. I look at it for ideas every time I get a wild hair up my butt and think I might actually plan a toolbox

OK, someone over there at LN is smoking something pretty strong stuff to ask that kind of money for that tool box. There is something really wrong when the toolbox costs more that the expensive tools in it.

My Ty11 #5C came and it needs a new blade, chip breaker and a couple of screws. The pitting on the blade and chip breaker are bordering on moon size craters. They are unusable. There is some decent pitting on the lateral adjuster too but that is useable. Luckily, I didn't spend much money on the plane. At least the sole and handles are in good shape.
My ebay shopping list is getting larger.


----------



## derekcohen

Scott's planes look nice, and I am sure that they perform well. His website is excellent, and everything presents well. If he is getting orders it would be because of the presentation and because he has done a good job of selling himself.

I would, however, be surprised if the reality is as portrayed by the web site. The planes are very simple affairs, all laminated construction - which most can do with a little time in the shop. For that price I would be insisting on a one-piece construction. Steve Knight had a well-established reputation for planes like those, and struggled to sell them at a quarter of the price (literally). Scott is asking more than Lie Nielsen or Lee Valley or Old Street, and they are recognised toolmakers of high quality. Which would you want to own?

Scott is out there trying. I give him credit for that. Nothing ventured nothing gained.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## racerglen

Re-Al in backyard..

DO NOT PULL THE TRIGGER !!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anybody admire Butcher block planes?


----------



## chrisstef

I think that Al might throw you a reach around for a Butcher coffin like that Smitty. Id buy it because i like that kinda stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

How many smoothers do you guys have out there … lets keep it to #4's. How are they set up if you have multiples?

Ive got 2 .. a union and a stanley. One setup with a slight camber and one with no camber and a Hock iron.


----------



## Mosquito

2 #4's one restored and a user, and one T11 not cleaned up yet.

Other smoothers: I use my #4 1/2 with Hock, and I use my #5 1/2 with IBC as another smoother. Knocked off corners on all, but that's about it.


----------



## chrisstef

Some just work better than others Mos? Or do you have one with a real tight mouth one a little more open … etc.


----------



## Mosquito

well, the #4 is set up with a somewhat tight mouth, the #4 1/2 is set up with a wider mouth and I use it more as a "general purpose" and taking some thicker shavings, and the #5 1/2 has a pretty tight mouth and I use it as my main smoother now. I like the heft that it has, and that it's a little longer (I end up making more passes, but I have the peace of mind that it's flatter)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

An audit of smoothers… Good exercise, I think!

- #4 T13: Slight camber, eased corners, tight mouth. Go-to smoother for normal work
- #4C T13: Slight camber, eased corners, tight mouth. Go-to smoother when it's sharper than the above
- #4 1/2C T13: Slight camber, eased corners, tight mouth. Go-to smoother for panels / wide work
- #604C SW: The newcomer that is sharper that all the above so is getting lots of use lately. Trying to figure out the hubbub on bedrocks, jury still out. It's nice and all, and seems heavier even though it's not.

And others that are in inventory but aren't used, like a pair of Craftmsan 50s-era smoothers on static display


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm .. good info fellas. I tend to reach for the shaprest version myself. I havent attempted a round off on the Hock iron just cuz, well, im lazy and all i did was hone it outta the box.

Id like a 4 1/2 but dang those guys get kinda spendy.

In other new Bhog sent me a pic of his new shop apron, somethin about being scared while he was turning …


----------



## bandit571

Inventory of just #4s

Stanley Handyman #4 as a user
StanleyT11 restore from a pile of rust
Craftsman Sargent #4H, with new walnut handles
Union #4G restored from a junk pile, and rehabbed a second time

None have had after market irons, as all use their still very good ones. I slide the frog back and forth to see which each plane works the best with, and then leave it alone.

Don't even ask about the #3s i have….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bhog is a sexy beast.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Looks like a potato ready for the oven, all wrapped in foil… Was that your Halloween Costume, b?


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna take a few tubs of butter and sour cream to lube that tater up for consumption.

Bandito - ive got one #3, a union, and i really got into using it during my mallet build. Little fuger is sharp.


----------



## Dcase

#4's… I have many but not all of them are used. I probably have somewhere between 20-30 #4s but I only use a small handful. Here are my users

Stanley #4 type 11 with IBC Cosman iron/breaker - This is my go to #4 because the iron/breaker was a hundred dollars so you bet your ass I am going to get my use out of the thing! I actually really like the extra weight that the Cosman iron set adds. It makes the #4 much heavier and the iron holds an edge for a while. I only slightly knock the corners down when honing. This plane will take care of pretty much any smoothing job.

Stanley #4 type 9- This one is all original and I have it sharpened the same way as my other Stanley. I will use this one on different odds and ends smoothing jobs in which I don't want to dull my nicer iron in the other Stanley.

Millers Falls #9 - This is my only MF bench plane and I use it mostly when the other planes are dull and I don't feel like stopping to sharpen them. I really like the MF plane.

Keen Kutter KK4 - Another one set up the same as the others. Again, I mostly only go for this one when my IBC iron needs to be sharpened.

I guess my list is nothing exciting. I sharpen and set up all my #4s the same way. I am rather boring when it comes to cambers and mouth openings. I just stick with one for all my planes and it seems to work just fine.


----------



## Mosquito

Woo Dan's back! I figured if anyone was going to have crazy smoother setups it would be the king of gossamer…

(by the way, did you see that the calendar was up? You haven't seemed to be around much lately so I thought I'd check)


----------



## chrisstef

20-30 Dan … good god man. Saving them for the college fund or what?


----------



## bandit571

Just for info: The #3s i have:

Stanley Handyman #3, nice user
Union #3 , another nice user
Fulton #3 with a West German Iron
Dunalp#3 Plastic handles, will be getting new Walnut ones later.

The Fulton is a short plane, about a full inch shorter the the others. Same with iron. I tend to grab the Handyman first, then the Union, the other two are a bit of rookies, and need a bit of seasoning first.

There is a Union #5A i can use as a smoothy as well. Saving for small table tops and such.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I have been really busy with a number of things over the past few weeks so I have had very little time to get on here. To make matters even worse the colder weather here in MI and no heat in my shop has kept me from spending a lot of time out there. I went from using a plane or planes every night after work to not even touching any of my planes in almost 3 weeks.

What I have done in the past during the cold time of the year is I bring my sharpening supplies inside my house and some of my other supplies that I use for restoring and I set up a little work area in the house. The past few winters I spent a lot of time restoring tools and sharpening in my house rather then in the shop. I would still work in the shop but when its really cold I can only tough it out for short spans of time.

Doing that work in my house kind of makes a mess though and adds a lot of clutter to the area that I set it up. I even put a few gouges in my laminate flooring from dropping tools/blades in the past. I wasn't going to set up this work area in my house this year but I think I have to in order to stay sane.

I just saw that the calendar was up. I will be putting an order for one in soon.


----------



## Dcase

Chris- A lot of the #4's that I have are just off brands that I picked up over the years for cheap. I have restored and or tuned all of them but most are not worth enough to put any kind of college fund together. Some of the #4's I have are Craftsman, Wards Master, Fulton, Dunlap, Lakeside and even a Groz. I have turned them all into good working smoothers but they just wont sell for enough to make the time I spent tuning them worth it.


----------



## donwilwol

no idea how many #4's I have. No time to count .


----------



## chrisstef

Not when you got a stack of white oak like that Don. Yea buddy!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don, you sir, are awesome.


----------



## ShaneA

Is that the white oak Don? was it big enough and enough there to quarter saw it, or did you go flat sawn?

I think I somewhere around 5-6 #4s maybe 2 4 1/2s? Not sure. I know someone was looking for some parts on a #4 t11…I may have some, not sure. If I was to post a pic of my "parts collection" or the "extra" totes and knobs I have, it would be like admitting an obvious problem. I need to thin the heard. I really only want to keep 1 4 1/2 and my 604. Not sure any of the others are complete, in there current incarnation. Parts scattered everywhere in boxes type of stuff.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, the butt was big enough to quarter saw. The rest was flat sawn.


----------



## chrisstef

I know a guy who wouldnt hate to have a 4 1/2 in his shop Shane … im just sayin.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice, they sawyer I get most my wood from always tells me the logs got to be pretty damned big to make it worth quarter sawing. I am sometimes amazed to see just how big some of the logs on his property awaiting sawing are. If one was to roll onto you, you would not be found. Gigantic stuff. Especially the red oaks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Still milking that job, Don?


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, let me look at them Stef, I know one is a kidney holed stanley, they other…franky, as I call him, was saved from a fire if memory serves me. Pieced him back together from some strange parts, to Stanley parts. I posted a pic a long time ago. I bet I have pics of both at home, I will post later tonight, the pics are on the home computer.


----------



## mochoa

Did ya'll know we had a patron saint of woodworking? 








Check out what has in his hands… a horned plane… Saint Joseph.

We saw it at a school we are looking at putting my son in. I think its a sign.


----------



## bhog

^ LOL. I would use a frag vest first.

Smoothers I have 
2-3's
2-4's
2- 4 1/2's


----------



## Bertha

In on the coffin, Smit. You know my digits.
.
Hog, I've got a sweet vest. IIIA, get you some.


----------



## ShaneA

Here are the before and afters for one of the 4 1/2 planes. I will post the other plane, as soon as I find that file. This is the one that must have been through the fire.


----------



## ShaneA

Here is the second one, not sure what type/era plane it actually is. Came in rough shape with a Craftsman blade, who knows what lateral adjuster and some fried wood. Replaced with all Stanley parts. Didnt have a period correct type blade for it. Assuming it is something in the type 8 range but I have no clue. Works well…PM me if you are interested in one, I do not need two.


----------



## Bertha

Outstanding.


----------



## Gshepherd

Shane that first one is sweet looking…...


----------



## chrisstef

Brought back from the depths of hell Shane i like it. I still have an old playstation controller all roasted from when my college apartment burnt down. Momento i guess.

When your tryin to bed a honey after 3am blind drunk, candles next to your comforter is a bad idea.


----------



## thedude50

Wow Shane you are impressing me with your work these days.

Got all the shelves glued into the huge cabinet and started on the face frames and the back is cut to size. I am very pleased with this big cabinet my only concern is if the wall is made with wood studs to hold the case to the wall. If the studs are metal I may have to add support legs to the top of the bottom counter. I have made a ******************** load of cabinets over the years but never one this large in a single box.

Planed all the face frame boards with the bronze 4.5 man that plane is a joy to use. I am very pleased with this plane I wish you guys could come over and use the damn plane. It is a sweet tool. I think what I like better about this than my vintage bedrock 4.5 is the mass it weighs a couple of pounds more than the old bedrock and that seems to make all the difference in the world.


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Chris, I'll give some advice. candles next to your comforter is a bad idea pretty much anytime.

So, the box is sitting on my kitchen table. 2 new Lee Valley skewed block planes. But my wife won't let me open it. Some ''they're Xmas presents'' crap.


----------



## bhog

Don just think, when you finally get to open them , you'll be happy. 

And the funny part about that story of Ole Steffs is that the "hunny" he was talkin about was his pillows- his lovely lady lumps as he used to call them.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol i shoulda specified that. It was the apartment above mine. Stumbles was the kids name, which kinda sums it up.

Hogs right you guys gotta try the pregnancy pillows theyre amazing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don can't you jingle your keys in the air with your left hand and swipe the box with your right hand while she is distracted?


----------



## donwilwol

Beside another project, I'm not sure exactly what it is, but I figured the rods alone are worth the price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181031241429&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160#ht_500wt_1294


----------



## ShaneA

It looks like it says 45 on it, in one of the photos? Is it a 32 or a 45? Seems like a good deal for the parts alone.


----------



## mochoa

Wow $7.50 for a #45, pretty rusty but still a nice score.


----------



## donwilwol

Since a Stanley 32 is a transitional, and a Sargent 32 is like a Stanley 78, I'm not sure.

pretty rusty is just how I like 'em.


----------



## carguy460

Does anyone know if the fence rod for a Stanley 78 will work on a Craftsman model? I just read a post on this site where a guy was able to purchase a new fence and rod for his 78…I've got a craftsman thats missing the fence, so if the Stanley rod fits, it looks like I'm back in business!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jason, yes it will.


----------



## donwilwol

Jason, here is what I think, and don't shot me if I'm wrong, but if the threads are 1/4×20, then a Stanley will not fit, you'll need one from Millers Falls. If its not 1/4×20 then its probably a Stanley thread. I don't THINK there was a 3rd option.

I made a set for my MF out a 1/4×20 bolt. Its just undersized, but works.


----------



## carguy460

Arg…Thanks Smitty and Don…I'm banking on it working out…there was a depth stop on those planes too, right? Wonder if its the same story with that…Cause I'm missing that too!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't like that my answer doesn't match Don's, but I had a #78 from Craftsman and twisted a Stanley to it myself… One of our fellow LJs has that tool, I can't remember who…


----------



## carguy460

I was quite distraught to see different answers from my "go-to" experts…Smit, I'm going to take the plunge and try it. The replacement "fence kit" is a whopping $16, so I'd say its worth the risk. If it doesn't fit, maybe someone here could use it.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't think our answers don't match. I know stanley made a bunch of the #78's for craftsman, I just don't know if they made them *all.* My worry is the Stanley will fit some years, but not all. So the test, if a standard 1/4×20 bolt fits, its NOT stanley, if it doesn't fit, I think it would be.

The other point Jason, I'd price out all the parts your missing. It may be cheaper to just watch ebay for a complete #78 than part yours together, unless it has some sentimental value.


----------



## carguy460

Thats a good point, Don. I bought this guy on a whim for a whopping $10…the fence alone will be more than that…damn decisions….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

True statements, Don. Multiple types disclaimer is a good point, indeed.


----------



## terryR

Went to the shop last night to turn some walnut on the lathe…a rough-cut piece someone gave me for free. The board was ugly, so I decided to hit it with a 5 1/2 for a second to see the pretty grain…

I couldn't stop…the shavings were addictive, ya know?









The board was as wide as the shavings and about that length, too. happy terry…


----------



## Mosquito

yes… many a poplar board has been destined for nothing but shavings


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love it when a plan comes together! Very nice.


----------



## ShaneA

I dont think the craftsman and stanley threads will work either. I think I have a stanley, a sargent, and a craftsman…all in various states of incompleteness. Could be wrong, but it seems like I could not interchange the parts.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ouch, Shane… Maybe I got lucky with interchangeability then… But moral of the story seems to be "maybe…", and, just buy a complete plane.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got one still in the box (#78). The depth adjuster is still in the little brown envelope. Parts complete including the box and envelope


----------



## mochoa

Sweet shaves Terry. I love the 5 1/2, one of my favorite planes. Dont use my #6 now that I have it.

Have any of you tired spaning ON the lathe? You haven't lived till you try this. Lots of fun.


----------



## bandit571

Do it all the tine. Sometimes I'll use a larger bench plane, as well. Just have to remember to dump out the shavings now and then, as i go along. Makes smoothing a tapered section much easier. Done just right, all it will need further is a block of hardwood, pressed against the spinning stock. Does a nice job of polishing things smooth, no sanding needed.


----------



## terryR

I noticed a fellow LJ…sorry, didn't record his name for credit…using a jig to support either end of a longer plane for cylinders and tapers:










freehand, a handplane sounds scary! You guys have bigger cahones then I do!


----------



## bandit571

I keep both hands ON the planes, one in front to "steer" with, the other is a "pusher" in that the planes wants to push back at me. I keep the sole ON the tool rest, and try to keep the angle set so I can keep making shavings. Knots tend to be speed-bumps, though. I use this trick mainly to remove all the marks from the gouges in rough down a blank. I will use a block plane to smooth out any tapers I turn. Shavings tend to look more like a box of toothpicks, than shavings. Besides, you can tell how smooth the blank is getting by the feedback from the plane, about like some people who rest their lathe chisel on the blank to check for smoothness.


----------



## mochoa

I havent detected any danger in doing it, yet. Seems pretty safe, the plane controls the depth of cut so there doesnt seem to be the danger of the tool catching like with a skew chisel. Once you get the hang of it, it leaves a pretty nice finish.


----------



## Dcase

I don't have a lathe but if I did I would try it with a plane.

I am also big fan of the 5 1/2. I know what your talking about Terry. Sometimes you just want to keep planing.


----------



## Bertha

I tried the plane thing once and it kicked it out of my hands. I'm kind of a one-speed guy. Just chuck it and go.
.
Terry, sweet square.


----------



## thedude50

I have had the my 78 parts fit from a craftsman to a Stanley but was told they don't fit but mine did so i guess I was lucky.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al, you want that I should pick up that Butcher coffin for you? I'll be back there next week, There'd be room in the box for another item, if you'd like. Let me know, bro.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Friday pic:


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Smitty… SW logo on a depth stop?

I found a partial SW logo on one of the frog washers on my #7…


----------



## Dcase

Smitty is that the depth stop on your #45 or on your dovetail plane?

Mos, that logo on the washer has gotta be a first. I have no clue why that would have been put there. My only guess would be that they made some of their washers from spare parts and some of the spare parts may have been stamped with the logo… Thats really neat.


----------



## Mosquito

That would be my guess too, Dan. I can't remember which, but one of my other planes has a washer that has what looks like ruler lines on it too. I thought it was pretty neat with the SW logo, though.


----------



## Dcase

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet but I just got my December Woodcraft catalog in the mail and one of the new featured tools is the new WoodRiver No. 92 Medium Shoulder Plane.

I checked Woodcraft website and did not see it on there. I wanted to post a picture but could not find one online. The plane is priced at 149.99.

It looks like it is well designed and it features some unique designs on the side which remind me a lot of the old Sargent rabbet planes.


----------



## Dcase

Ahhh just found the plane on Woodcraft website. Its under the New tools section.. Here is a picture









http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2021170/37661/WoodRiver-92-Medium-Shoulder-Plane.aspx


----------



## Dcase

Here are a couple Sargent Rabbets…. The new WR shoulder kind of reminded me of these Sargent planes in the sense that they have unique patterns on the sides.


----------



## mochoa

Wow that woodriver rabbet is pretty sweet!


----------



## mochoa

Shoulder plane I mean.


----------



## thedude50

I saw that rebate /shoulder plane too and was impressed I think I will try one .


----------



## Dcase

The only part of the WR shoulder that turns me off is the rear handle. I don't know if I like that its steel/iron. I believe the LN shoulders have a Brass handle and the Veritas shoulder handles have some kind of black coating on them. I would think that since the handle is all steel it would not only be very uncomfortable to use in a cold shop but it would also tarnish and or rust a lot faster due to the moisture from your palm. I would still consider buying one if I didn't already have a med sized shoulder.


----------



## Mosquito

first thing I thought when I saw the WR shoulder was the Preston shoulders:









Hmm… $150 you say… idk I think I'd still prefer a Veritas medium shoulder for $20 more


----------



## thedude50

yes the ln is bronze on the handle as for the cold shop put in a wood-stove and keep it fired up.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I forgot about the Preston shoulders design.

Dude, I have a hard enough time keeping the woodstove in my house fired up, I don't think I could manage to keep two going on a regular basis. My current plan for shop heat is to get a wall mounted propane heater. My house currently runs on propane heat and our tank is right behind my garage/shop so it wouldn't take much to run a line and hook up to the main tank.

The reason I am leaning towards a gas heater is because on weekdays I would really only be spending 2 to 3 hours in the shop. With the gas heat I can turn it on and it will fire out the heat right away so that I will be warm for a few hours. With a wood stove it takes at least a couple of hours before it really starts to heat the room. If I went with a wood stove by the time I got it started and to a point where it was really kicking out heat I would already be wrapping it up for the night.

I guess it would be ideal to have both heating options in the shop. The gas heat for quick heat and shorter amounts of time and the wood heat for the weekends when I may want to spend the day in the shop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, that's what I have in the shop: propane heat. Love it, and it's a quick on and off, like you suggest.


----------



## thedude50

I am looking at natural gas but it was 65 here today so I am still good for glue ups for quite a while maybe global warming will happen and I wont have to put in a heater. I can tell you I do like the idea of radiant heat in the floor but I opened up the roof of the shop to add all the power drops and there is 0 insulation in the atic of the shop. So I will likely not get it done this year because I have to have the compressed air runs bone and once they are in…

I have to insulate and add heat. At least the shop is making money now and the orders are coming in regularly now all from small jobs I have been doing and I think the big jobs are going well too.


----------



## Mosquito

My shop's got forced air natural gas.
And carpet…


----------



## thedude50

The rain has me at an impasse. I have to move things outside to get my work done and since its poring. I am stuck here with no way to get my work done. Major Bummer


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I wouldn't mind having your shop this time of year!

Dude, One of the many 12/21/12 theories is that there will be a massive pole shift. By some chance there is a huge pole shift I am banking on it moving is to a bit warmer of a climate


----------



## thedude50

Chris I could do with out the carpet


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I covet a wood floor for my shop…


----------



## Brit

Check out this 18th century plane. Don't see many of these.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUPERB-RARE-ANTIQUE-18TH-C-OR-EARLIER-WOODEN-PLANE-WITH-HAND-CARVED-HANDLES-/281028299129?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item416e978979


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, wow! That's a beauty! I don't know that I've ever seen an oak plane before, either. The carvings are amazing, indeed. I like the question the dude asked on the bottom of the listing, trying to end the auction early with a lowball offer, no less. Things are the same everywhere, it seems.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks older than 18 century,love to have that one


----------



## carguy460

Hate to backtrack the plane talk, but when I got home from work I checked out my Craftsman 78…after throwing all the removeable parts into a jar of evaporust, I gave the plane a real good inspection….I found voids in the body casting on one side and on the top - most evident void pictured below:










Somehow I didn't see this when I bought the plane…then again, I didn't know that this plane came with a depth stop and a fence!

I think I may cut my losses on this guy….Don, you mentioned a complete 78 earlier, is that for sale?

If anyone wants a craftsman rabbet plane with a missing fence and depth stop and some casting voids in the body, let me know…


----------



## mochoa

Andy, that plane is sweet, looks nordic.


----------



## 33706

Just out of curiosity, I checked my 78s, 4 Stanley, 2 generic, and one Craftsman… All of them have 1/4 X 28 threads on the fence rod.


----------



## Mosquito

So I got 2 calendars in the mail today…

Except it didn't look quite right…

















Dang it! That's not me!

Well… time to see how their customer service is I guess… Hopefully the other two will be the right ones…


----------



## Brit

Bummer.


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, not even close!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Spotted bhog at his favorite fishin' hole this morning. A bit nippy this morning, so he's bundled up to protect against the elements…


----------



## 33706

Wow Smitty! A Fishing Camo Snuggie?


----------



## Gshepherd

Smitty, that is good to see cause I hate to see the Hog get a nasty cold….... Considering how he used to fish in the summer time…...


----------



## bhog

LOL ^.


----------



## Bertha

Mos for the win of the century!!!
.
Woodriver copying Preston. (those pictures are gorgeous, though, Mos).
.
Clifton had a reason to.
.
I was just typing a message about how I was going to boycott Woodriver for life. Now that I have calmed down, the likeness isn't to the level of boycott. I just don't like Preston and Woodriver in the same sentence.
.
Mos, you present one of my dream planes, for real. I own the Clifton and the Record just to get close. 
.
Preston is more desirable to me than Butcher. That's saying something.


----------



## bhog

Al its probably because the preston has a design on it that kinda looks like frank and beans.


----------



## Bertha

Did someone just say frank and beans?
.


----------



## Bertha

^I'm not $hitting you guys, if I find originals like this on Etsy, I buy them. What I'll ever do with them, well.


----------



## thedude50

I dont mean to be a bitch but can we end the fat jokes i AM STILL FAT AND FIND IT IN POOR TASTE


----------



## bandit571

Rust hunting again, found a couple. Does this ring a bell?









yep, it was rusty..









The other plane in this $12 set was a #5 labelled "PARPLUS", and it will be used as either a parts source ( handles are in GREAT shape) or just cleaned up, and used to surface old barn wood stock 9 nails and dirt, you know)

The small rusty plane is about an even 9" long, and used a 2' wide iron. This one is missing the iron, chip breaker and Lever cap. Search is going on Ebay at the moment….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

More projects needing Bandit Love! Looking forward to those coming back to life.


----------



## Gshepherd

Who is joking…...... Freedom of Expression-paid for by our men and women who serve this great country of ours….... If it was directed towards you Dude, I would understand… But it is not…. So take it as a grain of salt and move on your merry way cause it is not like I am bashing someone here by going on a rant…..

It is all in good fun….. pass the love


----------



## terryR

Bandit, I think you win the Rust Bucket Award again this month!  Can't wait for the cleaned up photos…

Well…this is slightly off topic…but no worse than usual…

I'm building a bench! Call me out for photos, and progress reports so I'll get it done faster! No angled tenons, no sliding deadman…I'm going for Paul Sellers small bench that his students use. Already got the pine in me shop drying a bit more than Home Depot's kiln…looking for twin screw vices online now…

And…I'm planning to do it all using hand tools…well…except for long rip cuts, of course…If anyone would like to recommend a brand name or model of vice I should look for, thanks!

You guys have filled me with so much enthusiasm…or maybe it's early morning gas…that I'm pumped over starting the project!!!


----------



## donwilwol

Go for it Terry. We'll be looking for the first b log installment!!


----------



## Brit

Man I am seriously getting left behind. I'm gonna have to knock something up myself next year. Looking forward to seeing yours Terry.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/patternmakerswoodworkingvise.aspx










Good call Terry! Looking forward to your build and maybe you can use
an awesome pattern makers vise.

Yeah buddy.


----------



## terryR

I'm warning you…don't get too excited! Here's my goal:









plus or mins the tool well? I haven't decided…


----------



## bhog

Ya ,I agree ,go with the flow -pass the love.We get a little crazy at times and lol its fat jokes that get complaints.DUDE just roast somebody and it will make you feel better(maybe).

Heres an example;

Scottyb is a pimp
Chrisstef cruises CL gay listings for action 
Ole Dirty Mauricio is a complete freak,he challenged Al to an oily wrestling match in the "bunker" 
Gshep bought the first ticket^,then soiled it.
Al was cast in " A Short Affair " a little people porno

Terry ,cool.Are you doing it like the ones he made the series of vids on?I thought about doing the same thing, over winter in my basement.I dont have heat in my shop so in the winter I move hand tools in there and do a little tinkering.I put my lathe down there about a month ago so I can get a little practice.Good stuff.


----------



## bhog

LOL I typed half of that and ran off(kids).

I vote no tool well.


----------



## planepassion

terryR, regarding the pros/cons, yes/no on the tool well, I posed that very question in the Forum section of this site. You can review the collective Lumberjocks wisdom via 33 responses so far at: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43584.


----------



## Sylvain

For its school in US, Paul Sellers used those :

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=49980&cat=1,41659

They are manufactured by YORK in Czech Republic
http://www.york.cz/en/category.do?categoryId=28
(for those of us living in Europe)

http://www.newlegacywoodworking.com/2012/01/12/looking-for-good-add-vise/


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Brad…you just made up my mind on that issue!

BTW, love your plane till as a backsplash…and the brone LN, and the veritas low angle lovely, etc…


----------



## LukieB

Check out this sexy thing









Pulled from this slideshow I just found, very cool pics and bits of info on all kinds of #2 planes…. lots of companies I've never heard of, but very cool


__
https://flic.kr/p/8180998545


----------



## Bertha

Lukie, that's one of the best websites I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Gshepherd

Now that is really sexy…... It would even be more Sexy thrown out shavins…............And not be a Cabinet Queen…....


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh my, ^ that's a beauty!!!


----------



## Sylvain

TerryR,

If you don't like the tool well, have a look at this from KTMM

http://lumberjocks.com/KTMM/blog/29238


----------



## Gshepherd

Well it is now time for me to head to the shop and do some serious work for Smitty, Pics to Follow, History to be made…..... So be sure to play nice and have some consideration for your fellow LJ's cause they are mostly people too…....And for heavens sake quit pickin on each other….. Pass the Love…....

Hey Hog, remind you of someone?


> ?


????


----------



## bhog

^ LOL…

What a nice plane.I would use that bad boy for sure.


----------



## thedude50

That's one thing I live by all my planes regardless of value are users. I have used every unused plane i have purchased and I will continue to use all of them till I die.


----------



## donwilwol

looks like checkering the tote wasn't my idea after all. That is one plane I don't think I'd use Lukie.


----------



## terryR

Oh, IF that LN smoother was in my shop…I'd sure use it.


----------



## bandit571

I think THIS will become a "User" in my shop….









I have a nice camber on the iron, and I intend to take this to any Barn Wood that might wander in the door.

Part of the two plane"set" I got the other day. Doing a little bit to the other one, as well..









Getting there…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking forward to your bench build Terry.


----------



## donwilwol

Teryy, did you see this thread about tool wells? http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43584


----------



## Bertha

Crazy construction lady? Dangerous conditions? Me calling a Senator?
.
Whatever, we're just civilians. CAT versus elderly family. Guess who lost. 
.


----------



## Bertha

On a lighter note, plane setting mallet of 3/4" brass and rosewood.
.








.








.








. 
If you pinch the base, it gives just enough to move the iron by micrometers, I swear. The 3/4" brass head is larger than most (certainly larger than Lysdexic, Bhog, and Stef in a combo), but I'm sold on a heavier head and shorter body. Y'all can take the locker room from there. 
.
I did a weird thing with mounting it. Check my projects if you give a $hit. 
.
I love you all, al


----------



## bhog

^ Dang Al thats crazy stuff.

Nice whacker by the way but mine is larger flacid-swear.

If you pinch my base it gets bigger-swear.


----------



## chrisstef

Cat created convertibles are not cool. Osha Should have a field day with that, hope no one was hurt. On the other hand the brass mallet is cool. Keep the triple kiss image in your head Al.


----------



## Bertha

Stef, WV OSHA
.








.
That triple kiss has never left my head. Don't tell me your wives' found out about it.
.
Stef, I have a great OSHA story for you. When I used to work in a commercial brewery, I used to see wads of cash being handed off to OSHA guys in a plant that was more dangerous than Somalia. Once (I $hit you not), a lowish pressure steam line popped off a valve and drew stripes across my body right in front of the OSHA guy. He and the rest of the crew could hardly stand from laughing. 
.
Just one of the many reasons that I bury ammunition.


----------



## chrisstef

Wow. Steam lines are scary as far as im concerned. Im sorry to say that "you called it" on that road work crew.


----------



## ShaneA

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43845

Tech, Al…here is some aledged chestnut…


----------



## mochoa

Bhog. Lol, don't be outing me on my oil wresting on the internet brah! That's supposed to be on the DL.

Fat jokes don't bother me, but then again I'm skinny, it never stopped me from getting busy…

I just weighted in on the tool well discussion. Sorry I missed Brad's thread earlier. I vote Yes! Countless old-timers believed in them, there has to be something there.

Al, sorry to hear about that accident. Did you place a I Told You So call to your senator?

Nice brass mallet, I like the bulbous handle.


----------



## Gshepherd

Wow, AL, you out did yourself there….. Damn nice lookin Hammer…. Got Chub?


> ?


On a serious note: I made a template of a #27 ( 1/2 bead…...) 45 iron and sharpened it, took a few pics so I will post cause I know no pics it did not happen…...

On the way home this evening I stopped by the park and was able to get some action shots of a soccer game…..Ya gotta admire the grace these guys had…..


----------



## Gshepherd

I took a #27 (1/2 bead) from a 45 I had….. I thought I give you some pics of what the cutter looks like at 20x magnification…... Made the profile out of some 3/16 plexi, did this by hand vs doing a CAD drawing since it was fairly simple…. Then you get to see after I ground it with a CBN wheel …. I ground it at 25 deg. Notice some shavings there… Well guys first time ever trying to use a 45 and we will leave it at that. To do this all the time I need to get a machinest to make me a plate that will fit on my Arbor vs trying to use a 12/20 moulder head. But overall I think it came out very well…. I will let Smitty give me some feedback when I get his iron done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow…. Just, Wow… Black box stuff to me!


----------



## waho6o9

Impressive Shep, what is it?


----------



## bhog

Wahoo its a cutter for a 45-multi plane

Nice work Shep.

I have the same exact profile for my spindle shaper(lol)just saying.If you need to bead a whole lot Smitt bring it by .And for vintage points the shaper is prob older than you(lol)


----------



## donwilwol

Shapers older than Smitty


----------



## Gshepherd

That has safety written all over it…........


----------



## chrisstef

Maur - +1 on the digital underground reference. Well done.


----------



## RGtools

A brief safety note:










I seriously want all of these signs for my shop.

Carry on.


----------



## terryR

Tons of great stuff to get caught up on…

Bandit, looking awesome already…

AL, love your iron adjuster, but I'm a sucker for shiny stuff with a rosewood handle!

Shep, you're WAY over my head, too! But lemme know when I can send all my chisels and irons to you…

Don, how much for the rusty shaper?

RG, I just peel all the warning labels off new power tools, and stick them on the outside of my shop's steel door…love the one by the door handle best…"Do Not Touch"


----------



## mochoa

I thought you would appreciate that one Chris. ;-)

RG great poster, funny, the guy whistling along, and then Doh!


----------



## 33706

Gsheperd: I always thought that every shop needs an optical comparator! 
Though years ago when I got one in an industrial salvage auction I tossed the optical part away and used the X-Y mechanism for a dovetailing fixture.
I always wondered, especially the 45 beading cutters, if the angle around the radius should vary, relative to it's direction of travel into the wood.


----------



## Gshepherd

Poopiekat, if that would have been a 5/16 moulder knife it would have had relief bevel all the way around to prevent woodburning and heat buildup. My moulder uses 1 13/16 bore cutter heads and runs at 7200 rpm and would create quite a bit of heat.. I might have gotten away with poplar but maple it would have burned the wood if I had ground a moulder knife as I did the 45 cutter.

Good part is once I get a flat platform to fit on the arbor that I can adjust I could do all my hand tools straight or profiled on the grinder a lot quicker and more accurate than by hand every time….....


----------



## 33706

Thanks, Gsheperd!
In the case of a #45 beading cutter, how do you do repeated sharpenings without affecting the radius of the cutter? I've always wondered about this. Seems like the arcs would grow in size with every sharpening.


----------



## Gshepherd

That is exactly why on T&G cutter for example there is usually a 3 deg angle vs the straight for that reason….

On the case of the bead cutter you would have to grind quite a bit off to expose a whole new edge but still be perfect cause those wings on that cutter is where the fence rails ride in as you get deeper into the cut…. I use a 1mm CBN wheel(finish grind) and I have to just barely kiss one edge and the opposite edge (side) or run into that very same problem. You can not sharpen a true 90 deg dado cutter without making it smaller… I still hate sharpening my T&G, half rounds,dado cutters for that exact reason…..


----------



## Mosquito

poopiekat, I've also wondered about that as well. But, being a bead and not a joint, I'm not sure it really matters THAT much. 
-

Have we ever mentioned Lazarus handplanes? I just saw one on eBay today, and I kind of like the way it looks (even with the two-tone  )


----------



## Gshepherd

Pretty plane and I do not even want to know how much that is…....


----------



## Mosquito

you know… I haven't even looked at that lol


----------



## 33706

Mos: Great looking plane! However, I don't like seeing two dissimilar metals married together. Makes me think of electrolytic corrosion after a while. (I learned that in a plumbing course I took) Love those swoopy wooden knobs, though!


----------



## Mosquito

This is the listing for it: $292 with 6 days left…
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lazarus-Infill-Smooth-Plane-stanley-3-4-ish-squirrel-tail-smoother-/221160431640?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337e306018

Looking at his feedback, though, it looks like they're not so bad. A 4 1/2 sized smoother sold for $811, a 3 or 4 sized smoother for $688, another for $417. I mean, that's still a fair chunk of change, but not outrageous, as far as I'm concerned.
These are the others that I can find.
http://www.handplane.com/Planemaker-Gallery/categories.php?cat_id=94


----------



## bandit571

On this "Millers Falls" plane I'm working on. I am trying to figure out whether to go ahead and get it back to working shape? Or, just sell the parts on Ebay?

As for the larger of the two planes in the deal, looks like a #5 scrub plane for barn Wood. It is just over 13" in length, and the iron has a nice camber to it. It even has a LOW KNOB! I think this plane was meant to be used and abused. I can even set the iron forward enough to take very fine shavings, IF I want to. Yes, it has a steel "toad', er frog, but it will just be a "Beater Plane". I can then turn my "better planes loose, after this plane is done.









Still have some nasty looking Beech to mill down….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, I have found a pile of "parts" from one supplier on ebay. i will let this go along fro awhile. IF I get out-bid, then the Millers Falls plane will get parted out, on the bay. I currently have three pairs of block planes on there, two sets will pay for the parts.

I had one of these old steel frogged #5s awhile back. I even sold it on the bay, and broke even. Imagine that! Still on the hunt for parts planes, maybe another Frankenplane in the works???


----------



## thedude50

Al, I love the plane wacker it is a thing of beauty. Ill take 2


----------



## mochoa

No Nana's Calendar for me. I got the real thing. Sweeeettttt…..


----------



## Mosquito

slowly amassing parts to build a plane till… taking it nice and slow


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Mauricio! I got an e-mail on Saturday that I had provided the necessary information, and that they're putting in the order for my replacements. My other order should be on its way already, though.


----------



## bhog

Cool shaper Don.Do you plan to use it?Someday? Mine is a little newer than that.. 

Mos I posted one of his other style smoothers awhile ago.Had a funky shift knob lat adjuster.I dont know how to put the pic right where I want so I will have to re post.How do you do that anyway?

I received my callendar today too.Ya yee yah


----------



## bhog

probably wouldnt be that bad if I could put a 8ball or skull on it…Shift knob.. lol


----------



## Mosquito

bhog, if you're uploading pictures to post, you just have to make sure the cursor is where you want the picture to go before you hit the insert image button.

A custom mini shifter knob would be an interesting touch on that one lol


----------



## bhog

Mos thats what I thought,but everytime I post a pic it sticks it up at the top of my post.


----------



## Gshepherd

Mos, I tried that and moved the cursor where I wanted the picture and it put the darn thing on top…...


----------



## Gshepherd

Good then I am not the only one it does that too so that just means MOS is playing head games with us Hog…..


----------



## bhog

Crazyness I say.Kinda hard to tell a pic story in reverse


----------



## donwilwol

I usually just put the cursor where I want it need to be in focus nut you can also cut and paste it wherever you want it.


----------



## Mosquito

yup, that's the other option (cut and paste)


----------



## Gshepherd

I even signed off AOL and went through IE only and it does the same….... I guess it is just a nice feature only the old timers have. Cause posting multiple pics is a pain in the butt, cut and paste will not work…..


----------



## Bertha

Dude, thanks, bro. Being fat is just building a shed over some heavy machinery. Thanks for the props on the mallet. I'm actually pleased with it but I would probably shorten the rod next time. 3/4" is awful heavy at that length. You can only really use it with a delicate pendulum motion. My next one will be half as long and with a slender shaft (Shep). 
.
Note to self, Shep has the ability to make #66 beaders to high tolerance. At first, I thought that was a nightvision EOTech that I was about to have to purchase. *I always thought that every shop needs an optical comparator! -Poops*. I always thought that every Sig 5.56 needs an flip-out maginifier.
.









.
I really like that box, Hog. Both of them. 
.
Where're are my friggin calendars! I was so sad that I didn't find mine in my mailbox that I watched Stef/Hog/Shep/Lysdexic: 1 cup until my eyes burned. 
.
I did get this cool round mortise sizer in the mail today, so that was at least cool.
.


----------



## mochoa

Mine pastes to the top no matter where I put the cursor so you guys are not crazy.


----------



## Mosquito

huh… I'm using Firefox, I wonder if Firefox/IE/Chrome/Safari has anything to do with it? I've never had that issue before


----------



## ShaneA

I try to post in reverse order, then add the script, where needed, after the pics are in the correct order. Computers are not really my forte.


----------



## Gshepherd

Yes, I will get with a machinest and have him build me a platform that I can mount on the Arbor support shaft with the ability to move up for varing cutting angle…. I know if I spend another arm and leg I can get the attachment to even do router bits but If I did that how would I stand…... If someone had a cutter that was really distored by hand sharpening at least I could bring it back to its former glory so is this something you guys think would be of some great use or not?


> ?


? Cause I would have to make CAD templates on all the profiles that come with the moulding planes…....

Hey Al, that is a cool round mortise sizer ya got there, which explains why you sent me the pic of You and Stef trying it out…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

"...round mortise sizer…" - I love this thread.


----------



## Bertha

I hate computers.


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, I use both Chrome and IE, and have used firefox. They all work the same. The picture goes where the cursor is. If you don't set the cursor, the picture goes on top. That's how it works for me.


----------



## chrisstef

Shep - good burn.


----------



## Gshepherd

Stef, I do not think green is AL's color….....


----------



## Bertha

Shep, that pic has strength that's hard to really address. I have 1) a midget fetish and 2) a cross-dressing fetish. Given. But I've never seen both set upon an equestrian background. 
.
Shep for the win of the year, possibly.
.
However, there is a problem at Shep's house
.


----------



## chrisstef

I haven't had a pair of Nikes in years.

EDIT: my stomach hurts from laughing.


----------



## Bertha

^yeah, you're more of a green Umbros type guy.


----------



## Mosquito

Don, that's how it works for me too.


----------



## Gshepherd

Sketchers for these skanky feet…...

I know if I had the actual hand moulding plane I can do a template of the profile as well…. Is this something that would be worth while getting done or not? I think be kinda cool cause I could make a lot of different profiles for the 45's and such that are not available….. For the Die Hard handtool guys…....


----------



## Bertha

Shep, I think the money is in the #66 beaders. Might be a challenge, but I'd put in an order.


----------



## jkroinsan

I'm a handplane lover,too


----------



## bhog

^LOL.you guys are crazy as hell


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Welcome, jkrol!


----------



## bhog

It still did it,I have to do it like Shane said.I too hate computers,but spend atleast an hour(sometimes more) in front of it every evening.


----------



## Gshepherd

If I can do moulding planes I can do the beaders as well…... I will look seriously into it…... Won't be a quick deal since I am in the process of packing up the shop right now which is a royal pain in the butt and getting everything marked ready to move to where I do not know yet…... But I will get the grinder setup to be able to do some of that type of grinding and sharpening.


----------



## Gshepherd

Smitty, is your plane on the way?????

Hey Hog, your shoe is untied…....


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shep, I went to the PO and no box fit to my standard. So I went to the ofc afterward and found suitable packing mtl. It will be tomorrow, as the plane is next to me now.










Bhog - it inserted right where the cursor was….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Today's toy arrived!


----------



## Gshepherd

Ok, that way I know when to be lookin for it….. I see your reading the personals….... Not bad LOL


----------



## Gshepherd

I have made a lot of moulding with that profile on it. edge bead for some base mouldings…. Very poplar profile…..


----------



## bhog

Trying this again.Shep that was my buddy-I dont have that many tats on my leg


----------



## bhog

I always wondered if thats what a milf looks like at you guys age… AWW SNAP

Going to try atleast once more then Im off.

its not meant to be.Pic was sposed to be ^


----------



## Gshepherd

I'm off so no tears guys,,,,,,,,, I gotta go do a quick run for a contractor buddy who just called in a panic on some 6in wide poplar base he needs 700 feet taken to the finisher in the am….. Try gettin that done by a big moulding company…..


----------



## Brit

*bhog* - Thank you for calling the international LJ support line. Regarding inserting a photo where you want it. *You have to click where you want the photo to appear in the text AFTER you click Insert*. If you click in the text first, then click Insert, it removes the focus and the image will appear at the top of the text.


----------



## racerglen

And you can click,, highlight, and drag your script to where you want it before posting..


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys I will try that .Andy (lol^)thats what I thought I was doing .










Well I did the copy paste thing and that worked so ,boom,baby step.


----------



## Brit

If you are only inserting a low res photo, you've got to be pretty quick at clicking in the right place before the photo is inserted.

That looks like a pretty sweet chest of drawers there Brandon. Nice work.


----------



## mochoa

Andy that worked for me, Thanks! Thats crazy though, I have to quickly click where I want it to go while its uploading. Just kind of strange process…

Respect to all Englishmen… Booyakasha!









Hey why wasn't that guy included in the Olympic ceremony?


----------



## mochoa

What are yall getting for Christmas?

I want a a DMT, Stanley (new) #62, & DT Saw (regret not getting the Veritas Cyber Monday $45 deal). Just to name a few…


----------



## chrisstef

Socks, underwear, tshirts, .... a mortising gauge.


----------



## mochoa

I could use some new socks and underware too though.


----------



## WhoMe

GOT my Calendar. YAY!!!!! Looks better in real life. Cant wait to hang it up. 
Now, is anyone else getting hammered with Zazzle email adds?? I couldn't buy the calnendar without signing up. (never saw a buy as a guest option). It is REALLY ANNOYING. The next email I get, I will need to look for a unsubscribe link.

As for Christmas, what I want and what I will get are WAAAYY different. I always want stuff that is too expensive. Like a Saw Stop….. A couple of LN or Veritas planes, couple hundred board feet of maple and cherry, New home theater, car…..


----------



## chrisstef

Im gettin hit with the zazzle emails too. I keep a junky emali account just for ordering things online like this. They can fill up hotmails server with spam for all i care.

Still no calendar at my house …. maybe ill have a present when i get home from work today. Maybe some green umbros?


----------



## Mosquito

no idea on Christmas stuff… I never really have any ideas for others, since what I want is usually too expensive, or I'm too specific.

I was hoping to buy myself a nice Diston rip saw from Second Chance Saw Works through eBay. I was winning as of this morning… But then he canceled the auction just before it ended, and then re-listed it as a buy it now for quite a bit more than the auction was going for. Seems cheap to me… If you aren't willing to let it sell below a certain amount, either put a reserve on it so people know, or start it at that amount. Seems underhanded to me, but then again I don't know why he did it either.

So I guess I'm still on the hunt for a rip saw.

Regarding the #46 irons from St James Tool Bay Co., though… They contacted me and said they were making more last week, and that they could send me a set ground to 30 degrees, if I sent mine back. So I mailed them out yesterday. We'll see, I guess. Hopefully these are better. I'm always slightly uneasy about making so much noise regrinding bevels in my apartment…

I might just end up buying myself a LAJ, or #62 or something. I'm torn between that, or a medium sized shoulder plane… 
-

No calendar for me yet either… Got the last one on Saturday, so I was hoping I'd get the new one today, since I placed the order next day. Oh well… as long as it's the right one this time lol
-

I haven't gotten any e-mails from Zazzle yet… I feel left out :-(


----------



## donwilwol

I unsubscribed to the emails and they stopped. There is an unsubscribe link at the bottom


----------



## Mosquito

Hmmm…. now I'm slightly concerned… I have not received my second order, but the USPS tracking says it was delivered yesterday… I was home yesterday when the mail was delivered…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Their tracking seems jacked-up Mos. I have two tracking links from them for the single calendar i ordered; a FedEx/USPS and a UPS tracking. Nothing on the FedEx/USPS and the UPS tracking shows it in Fontana with an expected delivery of 12/7/12; fun fact - Fontana is an hour drive from my house.

Four days to travel an hour's distance = surf wax in chest hair sweetness.


----------



## chrisstef

Mines in the same boat … 2 more days to travel less than 25 miles.

Tony - you should ask Al about his wax cakes, seems like you two could get together on waxing each others chest hairs. I know youre more of a brazilian kinda guy but i figure its worth a shot.

Might take some time though … clear your schedule.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes, i like to keep the downstairs tidy but leave the chest natural as it accentuates my gold chain.


----------



## Mosquito

I think I've figured it out. If you just search for the tracking number and look it up that way, it gives incorrect status. If you go to the zazzle website and look at your order history, view status, and then track package, it correctly shows that UPS (in my case) delivered it to the Post Office, which then delivers it to me (or in my case, will inevitably leave one of those "you have a package" slips). When you just look up the tracking number they e-mailed, it only displayed the UPS status for mine…


----------



## 33706

*Mos:* I just bought a scraper blade for my Stanley #12 from St James tool Co, and earlier this year bought a #66 scratch set of six. Gotta say their items are perhaps better than the originals!! Great place to go for cutters, I might spring for some #45 cutters from them in the future.


----------



## Gshepherd

WoW Tony, I see that you like the Bling Bling…...... I might add that your Artistic ability is quite impressive with what you did for Al, not quite what we were expecting but you did not dissapoint…... The middle of the road approach to satisfy the beast from within and yet cater to the softer side as well…. Keep up the good work…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I ordered rods for my #444 in July, still no rods. Called St James Bay yesterday, he couldn't give me a date or timeframe when they'd be made. "Gotta run some rods, been working on kits and irons to get them out before Christmas." Grrrr…. Where else is there to go, though? So I wait.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smitty didn't that machine shop near you do well. Is it that they need the example to work from?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm very tempted to take the plane to them and see what they can do. The hole dimension, no problem. getting a read on the inside threads may be, but I doubt it. St James is cheaper, but six months is a long time.


----------



## bhog

Hmm.Will try that next-Thanks Andy.

LOL Maur.

Shep that post has a serious sig contender in it.


----------



## Gshepherd

Smitty, is the rods the same size and thread as a 45?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Do you ever wonder if Al gets funny looks when he leaves his chiropractic office on his Segway at lunchtime?










Being in West Virginia has to make his lifestyle choices all the more problematic.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shep, I was told 'not' and to tell the truth, I ordered the rods from SJBTC the day before the #444 hit my doorstep and never checked for myself.

Tonight, however, that will change. And a trip to the local machine shop is certainly in order.

EDIT: And the right rods are 2 1/2" long.


----------



## Bertha

Anyone on a SegWay gets a throat punch. Reflexively. Regardless of age or disability. A lazy drunk dude on a Rascal I can let slide. I'll have to catch up on other insults later, as I've been out playing. 
.
Totally unrelated to planes, but I bought one of those polymer Taurus Public Defender Judge jobbies today and put some 0 .410 and some +P .45 long Colt through it. They warn that +P+ will make it explode your hand off. Goodness friggin gracious, that thing is an animal. If you're looking for a camping piece that you can pop a snake with some #7, then split someone in half with a +P 45LC, this may be the one. It's light and it frigging hurts. It reminds me of the BondArms derringer but without the weight. Check out Midway for what they offer in 2 1/2 .410 and .45LC. There are some evil rounds to be had. I ran a cylinder through (5) and my hand hurts so bad, I might not even be able to love on that pic Gshep sent me on my new iPAD clad in pink (thanks Stef). Shep may be a bit on the hairy side, but it makes him more like a cuddly bear.


----------



## bhog

Nice^ you almost have to get as close as possible to *explode your hand off* - living on the edge.How does +P 45LC compare to 44mag?I had a derringer style 410/45 but dunno if I ever shot those through it or not.

that hair makes it easier to hold on Al?


----------



## chrisstef

"What cha doin down there honey?"

"Ohh nothin, just calender-bating"


----------



## bhog

LOL Hell yea.You guys did a good jop with all the pics.

^ you should send me one of those pullshave's man- me needy one.


----------



## Gshepherd

Wow, Stef what going to hit with that Mallet a whale?


> ?


edit::::: was it Calender or Master--- Stef


----------



## chrisstef

Hog - as much as id love to send one of those drawknives your way, theyre too sentimental to me, grandfathers and all, but the next one i come up with will have some wings one it. I gotchu.

Shep - thats my Matttlet. Matt, Onlyjustme, sent that my way a few months back. Black locust and 100% badass. Its for those times when only ignorance and brute force will do. 2 of my better qualities if i must say so myself. Currently its calendar. When i get as good as you at it i can use the word master. Al told me.


----------



## Gshepherd

Practice makes perfect….. If your going to do it wrong at least do it right…....

I think Al, was stretching the truth cause I am not that hairy you be the judge…...He did get the cuddly part right though…...


----------



## bandit571

Doessn't Mtv have a new "reality" show about West ( By God) Virginia?


----------



## waho6o9

Calender arrived today, way cool, thanks again folks.


----------



## JGM0658

From a friend up north.

Subject: Fw: Rules of Rural Minnesota

Statistics prove the people who have the most Birthdays live the longest

THE RULES OF RURAL MINNESOTA ARE AS FOLLOWS:

1. Pull your droopy pants up. You look like an idiot.

2. Turn your cap right, your head isn't crooked.

3. Let's get this straight; it's called a 'dirt road.' I drive a pickup
truck because I want to. No matter how slow you drive, you're going to get
dust on your Lexus. Drive it or get out of the way.

4. They are cattle. They're live steaks. That's why they smell funny to you.
But they smell like money to Minnesota farmers. Get over it.. Don't like it?

I-94 goes east and west, pick one.

5. So you have a $60,000 car. We're impressed.. Grain farmers have $350,000
combines that they drive only 3 weeks a year.

6. So every person in rural Minnesota waves. It's called being friendly. Try
to understand the concept.

7. If that cell phone rings while an 8-point buck and 3 does are coming in,
we WILL shoot it out of your hand. You better hope you don't have it up to
your ear at the time.

8. Yeah, we eat potatoes, gravy, venison and pasties. You really want sushi
and caviar? It's available at Jim's bait shop…

9. The 'Opener' refers to the first day of deer season. It's a religious
holiday in November.

10. We open doors for women. That applies to all women, regardless of age.

11. No, there's no 'vegetarian special' on the menu. Order steak. Or you
can order the Chef's Salad and pick off the 2 pounds of ham & turkey.

12. When we fill out a table, there are three main dishes: meats,
vegetables, and breads. We use three seasonings - salt, pepper, and
ketchup. Oh, yeah….We don't care what you city folks call that stuff you
eat…IT AIN'T REAL CHILI!!

13. You bring 'coke' into my house, it better be brown, wet and served over
ice.

14. You bring 'Mary Jane' into my house, she better be homegrown, cute,
knows how to shoot, drive a truck, and she better have long hair…

15. College and high school football/basketball are as important here as the
Lions and the Pistons …. and more fun to watch.

16. Yeah, we have golf courses. But don't hit the water hazards-it
spooks the fish.

17. Colleges? We have them all. We have State Universities , Community
Colleges, and Voc-techs. Folks come outta there with an education plus a
love for God and country, and they still wave at everybody when they come
for the holidays.

18.Turn down that blasted car stereo! That thumpity-thump crap ain't music
anyway. We don't want to hear it anymore than we want to see your boxers.
Refer back to #1.

19. Four inches of snow isn't a blizzard - it's a flurry. Drive in it like
you got some sense, and DON'T take all our bread, milk, and bleach from the
grocery stores. This ain't Alaska . Worst case you may have to live a
whole
day without croissants. The pickups with snowplows will have you out the
next day.

20. By the way…. if you want to talk to God in Minnesota , it's a local call.


----------



## bhog

Sweetness Steff.

And sugary Shep.So which one do you penetrate?


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog, due to the shaky economy I thought best to go for the two for one combo deal…......


----------



## bhog

Hell yea-lure em in with a little baggy of meth?










^ Did it….Ya baby.The sneaky hurry click the curser worked.Thanks to my international pebble dashing buddy Andy are in order.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog, ya need to show those tools there some of your love and support…...


----------



## racerglen

Bandit..Millers Falls #4 type froggie

















And bawdy









I think we have a match.
Kinda like the blade adjustment wheel, meaty and very little play, it seems to
have some sort of nylon insert ?


----------



## 33706

< giggles at* "bawdy"*


----------



## terryR

I received my calendars a few days ago…sweet! Nice job, chris, Mos, and whomever I'm leaving out…

I already want one for 2014…just sayin'

Christmas gifts this year? I just bought my *FIRST NEW PLANE*...LN 71…can't wait to see it! (unless a buck bros. jack counts as a plane…I bought one of those 10 years ago)

I also splurged and bought myself ONE socket chisel…1/2"...gonna start a collection of the 'new' 750's…slowly…


----------



## terryR

JorgeG, love your set of rules!

Same set applies down here in Alabama…except your supposed to have a Scarlett Letter on the front of every pickup…LOL!

And rule #19 doesn't apply down here…4" of snow freaks everyone out!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Terry. Did you get the open or closed throat #71?


----------



## Mosquito

4" of snow is an annoyance. 10-12" of snow, is called "fun" ;-)
(I snowmobile)


----------



## terryR

Tony, I went for the closed throat to help with cleaning stopped grooves…someone here recommended it!


----------



## terryR

10-12" of snow…
...you mean…all at once?
my goodness!


----------



## Mosquito

lol last year we didn't get crap for snow… we didn't even uncover the snowmobiles… I'm hoping this winter is better, but so far we're not off to a very good start…
-

re: Zazzle customer support. It seems pretty good. They got the replacement calendars into production on Monday, and yesterday they sent me an e-mail saying they were done, and on the way, including a tracking number. Well… this is what impresses me most, they sent them next-day air, so they're already "out for delivery" today. So depending on how long the girlfriend hangs out at my apartment today, I might have both orders today…


----------



## Mosquito

Fun story about the 10-12" of snow, thing. 2 years ago (minus a week and a half) I interviewed for the job I'm currently at. I drove to the interview in about 4" of snow, it took about an hour and a half to get there (38 miles). That's fine, since I gave myself 2 hours, knowing it was snowing, and not wanting to be late.

The interview process went for about 2.5 hours start to finish (multiple interviewers, and some waiting for people to get into the office). By the time I left to head back home, there was about 9-10" of snow in the downtown area, and more to the North (where I was heading). It took me just over 4.5 hours to get home… *40 MILES!*

Anyway, by the time I finally made it home, we had 14" of beautiful snowfall. So my dad, already having Tuesday off work, and I decided to go for a nice morning snowmobile ride, get there before the trails get all beat to heck by other people less "considerate" than ourselves. Anyway, we were all geared up, sleds on the driveway, just about to start them when I got the phone call that I'd be getting an offer in the mail in the next few days… best way to start a snowmobile ride, ever. And best 14" of snow I've ever had in my life too ;-)


----------



## Brit

Is Mos glad he took the job?
Did the snow ever clear?

Don't miss next week's exciting adventage of *'The life of Mos'*

Nice story Mos.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, I'm still here


----------



## Gshepherd

Mos, great story and now you have that fond memory to cherish for the rest of your life….. Kinda reminds me of my adventures on a snowmobile, with the brisk cold air beating against my face and those sudden hotflashes and the sore legs from walking back 10 miles through the snow up hill both ways…. those were the times…....


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Spent money today, and that's a good thing figuring all heck will break loose soon via the Mayan End or the Fiscal Cliff, rendering all forms of US currency worthless. Anyway, bought several of these (not all) via CL:










And a chunk of cedar. No picture yet, but it's 3 1/2" thick by 12" wide by 8' long… rough cut. $15. Have no idea what to do with it, but had to have it…

Also a lead on a tool chest that was this guy's great uncle's in West Vagina… er… Virginia. Four sliding tills, saw in the lid that would stay with it, ring pulls, lock, etc. When he decides on a price, he'll let me know. We'll see!


----------



## 33706

Great score, Smitty! Geez, what I wouldn't do for a set of hollows and rounds, all matching, sharp, and ready to use.


----------



## Mosquito

That sounds like an amazing score Smitty! The cedar, the planes, the lead on the tool chest… I'd be slightly lying if I said I wasn't jealous…


----------



## bandit571

Better start re-sawing that cedar down, if you want to make one of these…









Opens up to a









all Frame & Raised panel…









Just a small chest….


----------



## Gshepherd

Nice score Smitty…... Be real cool to see the chest…...

Poopiekat, what would you do with a set of 26 matching one's….... Routledge


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

PK, I'd love a matching set of H&Rs too. But I'm settling for a harlequin set, the hard way. Getting what I find, when I find it… These seem to be mostly MASS planes. I have three from another source that are marked A. Meier, St Louis. I'd love a whole set of those, actually. (I was actually born in StL.) I read a blurb that said Augusta Meier made planes in the City from around 1830 until the Civil War, when he moved to supplying the US Army with goods other than planes… So I have three planes that are pre-Civil War in my shop. Exceptionally cool (to me, anyway…)


----------



## Mosquito

heh, Shep… my experience that same winter (spring) with going up North to my uncles cabin with brother, sister, and dad, was similar lol My sled overheated… 3 times, my brothers wouldn't start after the 2nd time mine overheated, my uncles slides melted to his track after 3 of us overheated shooting across a frozen lake… he missed the ramp trying to put one of the sleds on the trailer, and we almost hit a deer on the way back… We were all so wiped out that we watched the end of Casino Royale on USA, Law & Order came on, and we all agreed on a group grumble, but the remote was out of reach of all of us, so we sat and watched that, and the fire for a good 2 hours before cooking steaks, and heading home… what a day lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But Bandit, I don't think want to cut it up. I'm not up for the 'fireplace mantle' thing, but I'd like to do something substantial with it. Maybe a workbench, ala Mauricio…


----------



## Gshepherd

Mos, there is something to be said about mishaps and mayhem to make a fine weekend providing you live through it all….. LOL

When ever you guys get the urge for a Matching full set of Hollows,rounds,beads let me know I can fix you right up…..

Well off to go do some more boxing and packing at the shop….. Happy Happy Joy Joy….............


----------



## thedude50

I have about 6 bedrock 605s that are all cleaned and look great I am taking serious offers for them buy one or buy them all I need to get some cash today for Christmas shopping.


----------



## donwilwol

now that's a hot sled.

I had a sled once, towed it back to the house more than I rode it back to the house. I gave it away. Probably for scrap.

Nice score Smitty.


----------



## Mosquito

Was it an Arctic Cat, Don?


----------



## donwilwol

sorry Chris, that was long enough ago that the maker has evaporated from my memory.


----------



## Mosquito

lol that's alright, Don, it was more of a jab at Arctic Cat than me actually wondering ;-)
-

Got both the replacement order, and the second order today…








Much better…


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, I'm more of a throw some wood in the woodstove and cozy up to my hand planes than head out in the sub zero tundra kind of guy.

Old age does that to you!!


----------



## bandit571

random shots, of the planes in the house…
















And a pair of fours, Union & Craftsman
















There are a couple of #3s aaround, and a few other block planes…


----------



## bhog

I was reading your post Mos and the question came to mind about if the makers of the callendars judged us? I am sure they make some interesting callendars.Ya think they were making em and were like " handplanes-what a bunch of freaks" ?


----------



## ShaneA

Hog, I doubt freaks is what they are thinking. Now…if it were gerbils in tubes or some of the other pics from on here, that would be a different story.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The H&R 'set' so far! (Don't laugh, please…)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Finally!!!









Great haul Smitty.

Nice chest you've made there Bandit.


----------



## Mosquito

nice H&R's Smitty. I want to start a set, but I haven't come across any decent ones locally yet.

Lookin' good, Tony!

I'm not sure where I'm going to hang mine yet… One is going to work, and will hang on my cube wall, but not sure about the others…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No calendar yet… :-(

Thanks, Mos!


----------



## lysdexic

Tony,

I like the calendar but the saw to the left is done. I mean done. Really, what the hell are you going to saw with that pointy thang?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wood from today: A mongo piece of cedar…










And there is niceness under that rough exterior…


----------



## lysdexic

THere is that damn #62.

Beautiful chunk of wood Smit. I covet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It was my Grandad's saw; it's not for sawing just for putting a smile on my face.

That is a great slab Smitty!


----------



## ShaneA

Dang Scott…how are you going to call Tony out on his pointy thing? : )


----------



## bandit571

That "pointy" saw looks like one I had, until I "bobbed' the pointed end…









Just an Atkins saw, been sharpened a few times too many…









Went back until I had about 1-1/2" of height above the toe, and cut that "dangerous" point off. Now a fancy "Tool box" saw.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks cool Tony. Didn't mean to offend.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Come on Scott… i'm not offended.  Not sure that's possible.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, nice Atkins! I covet that medallion! 

Thanks, all, re: the slab. It'll sit in my shop a very long time… The guy today mentioned it as I was paying for the planes. "Oh, I have a piece of cedar you might be interested in." Uhm, yeah. I saw it, he said $15, and I said I wasn't leaving without it.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, someone gave me a similar slab of walnut that is half the size but the same thickness with two "live" edges. I'd like to resaw it, joint and glue one edge so that it makes a bookmatched Nakashima style coffee table.


----------



## CL810

Calendars arrived - waaaay cool! Thanks Mos & Stef!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That sounds like a great idea for the live edge, for sure.


----------



## Gshepherd

Well I did some boxing up this eve and thought I take a few pics of a couple of planes I really did not know the maker so I here they are…. My guess this one is a Buck Bros just by the B on it…..


----------



## Mosquito

Nice slab Smitty… and Scott "There is that damn #62." is exactly what I was thinking…


----------



## Gshepherd

Here is a Pic Smitty will like…....


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, my…. Be still my heart…


----------



## Gshepherd

Here is another plane I can not find any markings except for the 76 on Mr. Froggie…..


----------



## waho6o9

Looks like a Liberty Bell on the lever cap Shep.

Nice one.


----------



## Gshepherd

Here is a pic of the kids lined up ready to go back in the box…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is that a SW tool handle?


----------



## Gshepherd

Smitty, Like this one?????


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A5, w/ decal. You are pulling my strings, Sir, and i hope it continues. Beautiful stuff, for true! 

Or is it a #A4??


----------



## Mosquito

Don't let LuckieB see that tote…


----------



## Gshepherd

OOOOOOp's sorry about ths one…...............


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Urgh…

Luckie snooze, Luckie lose…


----------



## Gshepherd

A









few decals here….. Yes Smitty, it is a A5


----------



## Gshepherd

This one is for Don…....


----------



## Mosquito

lol as much as the situation sucks, Shep, you're having way too much fun


----------



## Gshepherd

Needles to say I did not get a whole lot done….. Ex-Wife stopped by to b.s. for a bit this eve and when she saw these she said I had a tool fetish…. Go. Figure…. First one is a nice SW…... Ya know they do not make small vises like they used to any more…..


----------



## Gshepherd

I did bring home the Mallet of Destiny and finished my Staved Vase and got a few tools put away in boxes though Honest…..


----------



## bhog

Shep nice porn man.Was that a part of a till in one of those pics? If so could you post a pic of it ? Persperate it.


----------



## Bertha

I could get a tattoo of Jorge's rules. I want to scream, "you're driving a f&ing F350! Why are you creeping over a 2 inch bump at 2mph!!!?" I may seriously have to consider Minnesota and that post is responsible for it. I had a farmer friend in in Robert, LA that raised beef and Holsteins. He had a barn full of ridiculous machines and I asked him what something like that costs. He answered "millions". I understood it after that. 
.
Man, too much stuff to catch up on here. I took the day off b/c everything that can be expired on my truck is, including my driver's license. Day at the DMV, hooray!!!
.
Smit, I'm the man to move those woodies on, but my jar is dry with all the guns I've been buying. I figure guns will be better than gold when you're at the bottom of the fiscal cliff. I think once I assemble enough for the end, I'm going to spring for a full modern set. It's going to hurt.
.
Scotty, Tony's pointy thing is going to ream you if you keep it up. Aside: I was watching "No Country for Old Men" for the hundredth time. That line, "Louanne, where'd you get that pistol?...at the gettin' place", we should use more often with the better halves.
.
My damn calendars aren't here yet. 
.
GShep, I have a very similar plane without the "B". I like mine but the quality is meh. 
.
I guess the secret is out on Shep now. The dude's got tens of thousands (or more) of dollars worth of tools on a presswood worktable. If that doesn't scream strong, I don't know what does. 
.
Hog, was that a BondArms (TX) derringer? I've got a lot of experience with that gun. It'll shoot .45LC but it'll hurt. That's a quality gun that's overlooked.


----------



## 33706

*Gshepherd*: I'd hate to ask what a set of 26 Routledges would be worth….
*Al:* You had me rofl with *"If that doesn't scream strong, I don't know what does. "*
Priorities, man! Priorities!


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog, It is not a till but an old skanky throw away box….. Here is a pic….. Oh so is the first plane I posted a Buck Bros then?


> ?


Well since Al, let the kitty out of the bag…....

Smitty, I only had 2 of the 164's so Al took them off my hands for me, along with the Clifton spokeshave, A full set of Labeled Everlasting Chisels, a set of 750's no label though, a few scraper planes, some other odd and ends 30 or so misc moulding planes, most were Sandusky I think, some butcher chisels and some kick a$$ set of Japanese chisels…. AL is a chisels nut…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gorgeous Shep; Thanks.

+1 to Bhog's request for a pic of the till if possible. - *EDIT*: snuck in before i asked. Thanks.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, how heavy is that that slab? Cedar tends to be a little light for a bench. I would make some great rustic furniture though.


----------



## lysdexic

Off topic note on imagery:

How narcissistic of us to assume that we are at the top of this cliff. A more honest perspective is that we are at the bottom. The bottom of a deep hole. Thus when we hit the cliff there won't be a free fall but the beginning of a grueling ascent.

End: off topic on imagery.


----------



## thedude50

Anyone interested in a nice set of Whetstones just like the ones I use Naniwa Chosera stones 3 stones in the set all new in the box


----------



## Mosquito

Shep, I had no idea you were holding out on us so badly…
-


----------



## Gshepherd

PoopieKat::::

Gshepherd: I'd hate to ask what a set of 26 Routledges would be worth…. Al: You had me rofl with "If that doesn't scream strong, I don't know what does. "Priorities, man! Priorities!

Well, The full set I have I would let go for 1600.00 Al, has been eyeballin them for several months so he has first gibs….. but Al will have to move off the 300 dollar mound and step up and cough up…. Then Smitty but I think he passed out, LOL….. If someone is serious I will get pics of them all lined up…..

Oh speaking of Strong:::: This is what I (The Shep) call strong….but not strongest…...
On good Authority (Smithsonian) This is 1 of only 2 known to exist….. Do you see the difference????

Ya, guys got me on a roll here…. This is one of a few items I have that is Calendar worthy…... Predates 1850


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al - let's see pics of those #164, Bro!

G - I'll take that throwaway cabinet. I agree, looks skanky, but I'll manage…


----------



## chrisstef

SB - The bottom isnt a bad place to be most of the time. Everything runs down hill they say. Ill be there with arms wide open to catch you buddy.


----------



## thedude50

I am also selling bedrock 605s for 125 each I HAVE 6 OF THEM ALL CLEAN SET UP TO USE


----------



## lysdexic

Yea Al.

GShep, I am sure that collection brings you much joy. Very, very impressive.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anyone have the calendars order link handy? I do not. A repost of that would be a good thing, as others may want some late gift ideas.  Got mine from St. Nick this AM, and it looks awesome!


----------



## chrisstef

http://www.zazzle.com/handplanes_of_our_dreams_2013_calendar-158075986928007800

Calendar link


----------



## thedude50

I also have a host of brase's not as nice as g sheps but all users in the stanley steel type some ratchit 20 to 40 depending on the model


----------



## thedude50

And last but not least I have a like new Lie Nielsen Large shoulder plane I am asking 225 delivered


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Al - let's see pics of those #164s, Bro!


----------



## Mosquito

And, for anyone who hasn't ordered one (or a few  ) yet, looks like this code works for the calendar for 50% off of 2 or more… 2CALDEALFREE


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur - RE: The Slab.

You're right, heavy is preferred for a bench, of course. Is it heavy? Yes. How heavy compared to other woods? Couldn't say…

The bench idea is more fanciful than anything at this point, because I have a bench and really don't wish to build another. But every time I see a chunk of wood like this one, it's what I see by default. I guess like Joe and Jane Homeowner would look at it and see 'fireplace mantle.' Hate the idea of resawing it, and maybe that's why it still exists in the first place: No one has 'killed' it yet…

Having it is fun enough, for now.


----------



## Mosquito

make an epic pair of saw benches, Smitty… Holdfast holes, and everything


----------



## Gshepherd

Speaking of Braces….......


----------



## Mosquito

I think Shep is actually 2lshark on eBay… so many shiny things with original boxes…


----------



## ShaneA

Dang, Shep is rolling out the goodness. He has been holding out on us. He was a secret hoarder, of the good stuff. Sweet collection sir.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hey Smitty, instead of taking the skanky old chest, maybe you like this one better….....

Gerstner Legacy…............ Limited Edition… they only made 300 of them…...


----------



## Gshepherd

MOS, your right I did buy some stuff off Jim…..LOL


----------



## 33706

Mos: LOL at "21Shark"... or could he secretly be Jim Bode?


----------



## Mosquito

I thought Jim Bode was 2lshark on eBay?


----------



## Gshepherd

He is, I did buy some off him but just a few….... You guys are looking at 10 years of collecting…. And about 1/3 of the collection….. I was a crazy on the old tools….. I considered it an investment, I kept tellin myself that and hey it worked…...


----------



## chrisstef

Whats with the watchlist? Anyone else notice that threads on your watchlist only pop up when something new has been replied.

Shep - rolling out the big guns. I woulda held out until tax return time  Whats the sweep on that stanley brace?


----------



## Gshepherd

Stef, I have no idea, I saw it and had to have it so I got it. I have a bunch of the old Staney braces and Miller falls ones….. You know you always remember your First Time, Well the one on the left was my First…..


----------



## Mosquito

If I'm ever in Colorado again… 
Keep 'em comin' Shep! It's making my day better


----------



## waho6o9

Shep, thanks for sharing.

Amazing.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm tempted to go look at this just because of the hand drills and bits… and then would probably bring the rest to a pawn shop, or something.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/tls/3459160224.html


----------



## Gshepherd

Here is some more eye candy then since we are on a roll….. This is the Lafluer Hammer…... The black handle was done but the rest is orginial…... Beautiful and freakin heavy…. I do own this and it is in storage still with a few other goodies…....


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## Gshepherd

Mos, you like bits?


> ?


 Just a few I have…. Gotta love the Old boxes…..


----------



## Mosquito

Well, I've got a set of heavily abused bits in a canvas roll that came with one of my braces. That listing was originally asking $175, 3 days ago, and reposted today for $125… thinking if it's still around I may go look at it


----------



## waho6o9

Keep your powder dry Mos.

Maybe a c note will seal the deal.


----------



## Mosquito

I was thinking of starting at $75 with the assumption of going $100 lol


----------



## Gshepherd

Mos, I will see what I still have out that I can get to easy today, I know I have quite a few bits and even a full complete set of Bridge city Auger bits, Irwins, Hand drills ect ect…..


----------



## Brit

Mos - Don't buy them if they've been filed on the outside of the spurs. You'd be surprised how many secondhand auger bits have that problem. They look fine from a distance, but when you try to bore a hole, the rest of the auger won't fit through the hole that the spurs cut.


----------



## waho6o9

Right Mos, I'm glad we're on the same accord.


----------



## Mosquito

that is my concern too, Brit. About half the bits I got in that canvas roll I have were filed that way… which is part of what I meant by "heavily abused" :-( I've thought about trying to bend them outward some, but… that's not exactly easy lol

-
Shep, if you've got some that you'd be willing to part with… I'd probably be interested… I have made a challenge for myself not to buy a plane until 2013, but that doesn't mean I can't buy other things :-D

-

Edit: Oh hey, happy 24,000 posts everyone…


----------



## 33706

Hey, 24,000 replies! Nice work, Al and everyone!


----------



## Gshepherd

Hey Poopiekat, did you pass out on the price of the Routledge planes….....


----------



## Gshepherd

Mos, I will see what I have, I know what Brit is talking about on the spurs also….. Guys sharpen them thinking it will help but they just made them worse….... If you actually knew how many bits I had you would pass out….. Does the new set of Bridge City auger bits interest you?????


----------



## Mosquito

For the right price… 

Did they have the tapered ends? Or were they for their standard chuck? The only Bridge City ones I've seen were the standard hexagonal ends


----------



## Gshepherd

They are the Hex ends…... You want tapered right?


----------



## 33706

Gshepherd: no, but I will have no part in reducing your fine collection of tools… it would be like auctioning off the Smithsonian! I think I'll have to pass for now, I'd prefer a New England set like 'Greenfields' or similar. No rush, no hurry, I'll make do with my #45 for the few times I've actually needed to plane an arc or flute.


----------



## Mosquito

Shep, I would want tapered. I've only got older braces


----------



## mochoa

Wow, Shep is dropping some sh*t on us today! Great collection!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur - RE: The Slab.

You're right, heavy is preferred for a bench, of course. Is it heavy? Yes. How heavy compared to other woods? Couldn't say…

The bench idea is more fanciful than anything at this point, because I have a bench and really don't wish to build another. But every time I see a chunk of wood like this one, it's what I see by default. I guess like Joe and Jane Homeowner would look at it and see 'fireplace mantle.' Hate the idea of resawing it, and maybe that's why it still exists in the first place: No one has 'killed' it yet…

Having it is fun enough, for now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd prefer skanky as it applies to those two chest choices.

... man, that don't sound right …


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds prefectly normal to me Smitty … matter of fact, just the way i like em.

What about a shave horse for that Cedar, that way youd feel right at home straddling some wood. This time it smells good.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, about 30 years ago a friend of mine bought a house trailer on a plot of land and hired me to tear the trailer down and design and build his house. Inside the trailer was a fake fireplace with a cedar mantel, very similar to your chunk. I built my wife a 6' garden bench that sat in our living room for 10 or 15 years, then sat in our yard for another 10 or 15 years. She got tired of them so I cut it in half and made 2 saw benches out if it. Now I know I posted them, but I can not find the pictures to save my ass.

G, I'm pretending I didn't see all those Millers falls in the boxes.

I missed a lot today so if it was important let me know, otherwise, carry on.


----------



## terryR

I know this isn't the chisel thread…but you guys know everything…

Can anyone help me ID the maker of this old guy? My best friend gave it to me to restore…has several in the bottom of his tool chest. I know nothing about chisels…so gotta ask…


















Thanks in advance…


----------



## thedude50

cant make out the mark in the photo looks like a good chisel


----------



## Gshepherd

Is that a Greenlee?


> ?


?Chisel

Wow, was it dead today or what?


> ?


????


----------



## chrisstef

I think, i think it says winsted. That would lend its identity toward a Witherby i think. Winsted CT was where witherbys were made. Thats my hunch.


----------



## bhog

Damn Shep. Serious porn man.My mind is blown.

*that way youd feel right at home straddling some wood,This time it smells good.*

Woah man.Woah.


----------



## Brit

I'm so pissed. GOINing to BEWed now. Merry nChristmas.


----------



## Gshepherd

Nice call Stef, I was looking at one chisel last night but could not make it out and I think you hit the nail on the head…...

You guys ready for some more Tool porn or did ya have enough?


> ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bring it!


----------



## Mosquito

I second that. "It", is being awaited.


----------



## Gshepherd

I'LL hit ya Smitty with Strong::::::: This resides in the golden ark with the LaFluer Hammer…


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, I would do like Don and make a massive outdoor bench with some spar varnish on it, it will stay beautiful for years and really show off that Cedar.

Shep you planning on opening a tool museum? That thing is amazing!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wassup, Andy???


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Andy, what has your nickers all in a twist?

Shep, you got some nice stuff man.


----------



## Gshepherd

I have actually used this one after my Uncle sharpened it for me…..


----------



## Gshepherd

When the wife at the time asked me what I paid for this plane she about buried me with it….. This also resides with the hammer and fancy brace….. a #1


----------



## bhog

This golden arc sounds like a good place to….................... calender-bate


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just an fyi guys: *Pissed* in England = *Drunk*, not angry.

Tremendous collection Shep.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog,

If memory serves me right that is all is in the arc, Since 09 pretty much all my tools were in storage, I just got most of them out several months ago and now they are going back in…. You think one would remember everything but I do not…. I've been like a kid in a candy store going through the boxes…... Some will be sold and some I will never get rid of…. I tried to have pics of everything and catalog them all but still have a ways to go there…. Hopefully when I get moved again I can start at it again…. The more one appreciates hand tools at first you just want to keep them as cabinet queens but I feel that they should be in a hand of a user….. A few of course will stay cabinet queens due to rare and condition and I will pass them on to my girls….


----------



## ShaneA

Ahh, so he was pulling a Scotty B and drunk posting. And to think…we speak the same language.


----------



## bhog

YES!! Andy drunk posted? Too bad we couldnt get him in here for like 15 mins and just question the hell out of him.

ScottyB, could you like use your drunk posting jedi mind trick and grab ahold of him somehow?


----------



## bhog

Shep,thats an easy one.Bring them out and use em every month ,which might be a job in itself for you,and they are"users"


----------



## Gshepherd

Funny, When my little Victoria started talking, she would say--- die daddy-die…. so is this the spawn of satan ???? no, my ex-wife is Russian the sound cant be sure of spelling, DIE in Russian means Give Me…. What a relief it was….


----------



## Gshepherd

I hear ya Hog, but I am somewhat a Gimp with my right arm, Accident….. when I sharpened that 45 iron, I tried to use it after that and am still paying the price for that…. So I am not fooling myself into thinking I can use hand planes like you guys do….


----------



## bhog

Well then the only other option is to send em out for user gifts I guess.You would probably get most of em back when they were due back.LOL.


----------



## bhog

But as a warning I wouldnt send any to Mos.It would come back with leg hair and DNA on it.Mos certainly.LOL

EDIT: what the hell time is it in Andyland right now ? He dot drunk for breakfast?


----------



## ShaneA

Tis the season Shep, plus you dont want to have to move all that stuff. Just lighten the load a little bit.


----------



## Gshepherd

Sure, I will hold by breath for that one, some will go on Fleebay with a reserve of course, Probably the Stanley 951 chest will go soon and the Routledge Moulding Plane set, Maybe a few Miller 41's to start…. I figure I would buy another big Lathe like a OneWay or Robust…... I can get lots of use out of a lathe…..


----------



## Mosquito

Hog… 

If Andy's in the UK, then it's GMT, which would have been 1:00am.


----------



## thedude50

OK guys I am desperate to raise some extra xmas money I AM SELLING THE sw 140 all serious offers will be considered and likely taken


----------



## lysdexic

Let me ask you guys a question. I've already asked Bhog but I'd like more detail. I have a bark defect in a project that I am working on. I'd like to,stabilize it and make as strong and durable as possible. The plan is to use epoxy. I'd like something clear that will soak into the bark / spongy material and solidify it.

But which epoxy?


----------



## Gshepherd

Scotty, what would ca glue do?


> ?? It woud soak in and make it strong won't it


?


----------



## thedude50

i use ca glue4 for that type of repair i flood it then spray the activator


----------



## Brit

Sorry for the confusion guys, I forgot 'pissed' meant something else in the US. That was a good night out and I didn't pay for anything. Off to find a full English breakfast now.


----------



## racerglen

Atta boy Andy, CLOG THOSE ARTERIES !!!
Needs a Canadian touch though..Maple Syrup !
Oh and maybe a touch of A.M. Ale ?


----------



## Gshepherd

I will say it sure looks pretty darn good though….....Curious to know what the black dish is? A type of sausage?


----------



## bhog

Scotty I didnt realize it was spongey.Either clean that out or like Shep said use the ca.

Kinda looks like some burnt frijoles.


----------



## Gshepherd

Well, I decided to break out the moulders and get a group pic of them all lined up nice and pretty…... I also rounded up a few planes for sale, you guys want me to post them here or post a thread of them for sale? I will have them out for a few more days before they are boxed back up for the dreaded move…....

Routledge Moulders- 9-Hollows 9-Rounds 8-Beads

Smitty, the 813 Stanley brace has a 10in swing…..


----------



## racerglen

Good lord !
And they look like VIRGINS !
Shep, you are amazing and so is your collection
;-)


----------



## Gshepherd

Glen, they are in very good condition and not all beat up, I looked them over very good and they are sweet…. 
I tip my coffee cup to J. Fortnum for taking such good care of them…. His name is stamped on all of them….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beautiful. Wow. Never seen such a set, it's amazing…


----------



## chrisstef

Andy, i can feel the headache subsiding with every bite of your delicious English breakfast.

Shep - seriously the most badass collection ive ever seen. The hammer, that brace, ive got drool in the flavor saver. Whatever you do, dont let those boneheads from storage wars, ever, ever, ever get their hands on your locker. Id personally employ BHog to whoop that ass for ya.


----------



## Gshepherd

I got some for sale so you guys want me to post them here or start a new thread…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Your call, G.

Is that alum. beauty one of them?


----------



## donwilwol

I'd be interested to see, so either way or both is fine by me G.


----------



## Gshepherd

Well, If I post them here then at least you guys have first shot at them…...... If you see something your interested in all I ask is just put a fair price on it and if I like it we will get the ball rolling…. Shipping just figure what it would cost for those priority boxes which is simple enough…... If you buy a plane or what ever and do not like it, no problem send it back and I will refund the price… No questions asked….. See something just pm me an offer….. There is not a lot but a little bit of everything here…...

Smitty, if your interested in the A5 pm a fair price…..

Left to right…..

Stanley 2, 10 1/2, 5, 7?, 26, 220, 110, Shoe buckle


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shep - It's black pudding / blood sausage. An English breakfast is not only delicious, you can hike for a day on one. Good stuff. 
You might get more views if you were to make a separate thread Shep; a lot of LJ's know how morally flexible Stef is and steer clear of this thread. Edit: But first dibs for HPoYD is the coolest route. 

Whattcha making Scott?


----------



## Gshepherd

71's a 81 scraper no blade…. a 118 another 110 220 and a knuckle missing a knob….. not a SW

good solid users need cleaning and tlc…........


----------



## terryR

Chris, thanks for helping ID that socket chisel! I don't know enough about them to spot names like that…but for some reason Winsted rang a bell in my old brain. Witherbys, huh? Damn, my power tool buddy has 'em in the bottom of a steel drawer with hammer heads…gotta save the rest of the gang…

Love the tool porn…way outta my price range…but I love to look at nicely made tools! Ya know what I mean?

Shep, when you get the new shop set up…just display all these tools and charge admission to stare and drool!


----------



## Gshepherd

Tony, I know but I figure this thread gets first gibs…...... One of these days I will do photobucket, when I transfer these pics to AOL they get grainy, No junk here guys unless stated LOL…. If you need more pics I will get them…...

I have about 6 of these Pinnacle sets, so I will get rid of 2 of them….... They are brand new never used…...Shipping I would just take to postoffice for actual charges…

OHHHH Lowballers, I will send the HOG the Gerstner chest in exchange for your ears…..


----------



## chrisstef

Tony - morally felxible. Lol. I worked hard for that moniker. (Bows) Once in a while i need to remember that this thread isnt insulated from others eyes. Its like my own little e-bubble.

Terry - no sweat, im just happy that somethin that stuck in my head is useful once in a while. Definately save them from further humiliation of the bottom of the toolbox.


----------



## Gshepherd

MOS, gets first pick if he wants the Auger Bits…. They are in good shspe and I checked the spurs to make sure they were not messed up and this is a good set….. Hardly any use and some just like new…..

The drills and braces, drills pratt and millers… Brace left to right Klein, 12 sweep, stanley 10 , stan defiance 10,

a couple of Millers….. Not the one in the box though…..


----------



## waho6o9

You're happening Shep, thanks for giving us first dibs.

Now to clean up some drool. Oops.


----------



## Gshepherd

That is all for now guys,,,,,,, I might be putting up the Staney 951 chest and the Routledge moulders up on fleebay and see how they do…. If I do I will let ya know in case someone changes their mind… But they are going to be around Divorce prices….


----------



## donwilwol

if I hadn't just sprung for 2 skewed blocks I'd be all over the 10 1/2. I got a little scolding yesterday about my recent spending spree so I better be good.


----------



## Gshepherd

I hear ya Don, the number 2 and 5 are like new…... The 10 1/2 is nice the front knob slight crack other than that very nice….. I have a ton of parts and probably have one…. I have not checked fleebay hardly on anything cause I know what will happen if I do….. Last thing i need to get is another tool for a while….... Beside I have backups upon backups on a lot of these….


----------



## donwilwol

Well G, I've got 2 number 2s, and a few #5's I'm selling myself. I need another plane like a hole in the head. What i really need is some time to actually use a few I have. I hate selling on ebay because of the cost and I hat auctions. I've sold stuff for way more than its worth and way less than its worth. Its crazy.

Sorry if I'm whiny, I threw my back out yesterday so I'm a bit cranky today.

Good luck selling the stuff. You've a great collection going on there.


----------



## Gshepherd

OHHHH speaking of collections,,, anybody collect Anheuser Bush???? I have stuff from the 1800's on up that would blow away the tools….. And 300 or so Ertl 1/64 semi-trailer trucks…. I'll stop there….. LOL


----------



## Gshepherd

Don't worry about that Don, OG Scottyb already warned me you were a bottom feeder….. LOL


----------



## mochoa

Andy that breakfast looks so good! I see you got a little blood sausage in there to? I don't know what the English version tastes like but I love me some morcilla (the Spanish version). Is there rice mixed in there?

Shep, did you win the lottery a while back? "I have about 6 of these Pinnacle sets" lol.


----------



## superdav721

Hi guys just stepped over to catch up.


----------



## Gshepherd

Maur, No I just collected a lot of stuff, and before I started my moulding Biz, I bought a lot of different tools cause of employees but after the 1st year with employees I had enough of that…. So now it is just me and my furry companions and no B.S. Of course when I get a run of about 16,000 l.f. due in 5 days I do a lot of rethinking though…..LOL


----------



## stonedlion

While fighting insomnia last night I started wondering about angles. Angles on plane irons and chisels specifically. I know 25 degrees is typical for Stanley #1 - 8's and every paring chisel I've ever encountered.

My sleep deprived mind started thinking about what kind of results I would get if I increased or decreased the angle. I know if I can think of it, someone else or more likely lots of woodworkers (past and present) have already thought of it and tried it.

Anyone here have some insight?


----------



## Mosquito

I look forward to the responses to that one, Richard.

For anything bevel up, increasing the bevel angle would be the same as using a higher angle frog in the LN planes. Harder to push, but less tear out, in principle.

As for bevel downs… that's where I get more curious. Better edge retention, to a point?

As long as you stay below 45 degrees for bevel down…


----------



## mochoa

You need at least 12 degrees clearance angle(generally) behind the cutting edge. Otherwise spring back of the wood fibers will wear on the bevel side of the cutting edge and decrease edge life.

That's why generally 45degree frog + 30 degree (or so) cutting edge = 75 degrees. 75 degrees minus 90 degrees = 15 degrees of clearance behind the cutting edge.

At least thats what I've read in Leonard Lee's book on sharpening.


----------



## Gshepherd

My expert opinion, cause from now on it is going to be some serious stuff…. No more messing around….

Imagine a mower blade, all beat up dull like a butter knife but it cuts like the dickins…. The speed compensates for the dullness…. Hand plane however does not get the type of force so you have to rely on a razor edge to do the job…. In a nut shell….


----------



## mochoa

Ok, I haven't shared this until now, I kind of feel guilty distributing bootleg material, buts since its just amongst us guys and gals here….

A LJ a while back posted a link to a Russian site with tons of ebooks and magazines back issues. Many are pdf's but some are scanned in page by page.

You'll find the Leonard Lee book on sharpening I just mentioned, also books from Garrett Hack, Roy Underhill etc….

If anyone asks you didn't get it from me…

I don't read Russian but if you do and find some hidden gems please let me know.

http://woodtools.nov.ru/


----------



## ksSlim

Thanks for the link. After I hit the translate button, there's some good stuff there.


----------



## mochoa

DUH… translate, of course, never thought to try that. But there is a lot of stuff in English easy to find.


----------



## mochoa

Shep that makes sense, I always wondered why power tools cut well without being super sharp. probably why they create the dangerous dust, they pulverize a lot of wood.


----------



## Dcase

I am way behind again.. Some great post this past week. To much to comment on.. I cant believe I have fallen this far behind on this board. I used to post daily… I am ashamed of myself.


----------



## chrisstef

Now go sit in the corner Dan.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are missed Dan. Don't let Bhog run you off.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yep im back up on all the post ,and only came thur with a bad limp,but still walking


----------



## bhog

Tony what did I do? Im pretty sure I have been good all week.Luckily I am off early today and can police this thread.

I may start calling you Tone-Loc.You kinda look like a Vato in your pic.Vamos es mota carnon?


----------



## chrisstef

You tend to scare off the kids BHog and, apparently, some adults as well 

Funky Cold Reedina.


----------



## Dcase

I miss talking with you guys every day… I haven't even had much time to do any woodworking and its got me in a bit of a depression…

I did move some of my sharpening stuff inside my house so that I have a warm place I can work but its just not the same. I got so much work done in my shop this summer and I hate that its to cold to work out there comfortably. I am pricing stuff out now and hopefully I can get the ceiling up and insulated by Jan. Once that is done then I can get some kind of heat in there.

With the lack of shop time I have been watching some movies… Rented the new Batman "Dark Knight Rises" last night and I really liked it. I thought it was very well done.


----------



## mochoa

Brah, Toplin's book on Tool Boxes is in that link I posted above! And I just bought that book. No biggie, I'd much rather own the book, beautiful pics.


----------



## mochoa

Nice to see you around Dan. I have to gloat on the weather though. Its only 63 and sunny down here in Atlanta. ;-)


----------



## bhog

^Chrisstef LOL.Such a witty gal.

Dan I am kinda in the same boat.I move some stuff in the basement but its not the same.I have a bench 30" x 96" ,few planes down there and misc other handtools and my lathe now.The weather seems like it cannot make up its mind.I havent started on a project in a bit.Need to mill but time has to like dissapear.


----------



## Dcase

Atlanta would be a nice place to live. I got stuck here in Michigan surrounded by the great lakes which always mess with the weather…

It really isn't that bad here yet, its actually considered warm for this time of year. Its been somewhat nice during the day but by the time I get home from work its dark out and the temp drops. Its not freezing yet but its cold enough to make it uncomfortable… I hate to complain or sound spoiled but hey its a hobby for me and if I am working for free I would rather be comfortable…


----------



## donwilwol

I love new (old) wood stove. A few scraps and I'm nice and toasty.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I have been burning in my woodstove almost every night… I have not turned the gas heat on yet this year.. Only bad part is the wood stove is in my house not my shop… Ehhh

I believe I have posted these pics on here before but it was a long time ago… Here is the during/after of my Woodstove/Stone fireplace that I put in my house about 5 years ago… 













































The last pic was from the first year it was used. Since then some finishing touches have been added such as tiles under the stove… My dad designed the whole thing. Its unique.


----------



## bandit571

Al: Might want to talk to the WV Mascot. Seems he can no longer use that musket to go out hunting with. He got caught on video hunting a Black Bear with it. It ain't a prop, it is a real, live musket. Maybe set-up a hunting trip for the poor guy…


----------



## Brit

*Richard* - Regarding chisel angles, if you are dedicating some chisels specifically for paring, try 20 degrees for hardwoods and 17 degrees for softwoods. You'll be amazed how easy paring becomes at these angles. Of course these angles are for hand work, not for mallet use.


----------



## thedude50

Gshep what is the asking price for the molding plane set please pm me I am a serious buyer of a set if I can swing the price things are a bit tight but I want the molding planes in a bad way


----------



## Brit

Mauricio - We call it black pudding over here.


----------



## thedude50

I need a web master for my website After 16 years Daniel and I have Irreconcilable differences and I need someone who know Joomla well and that is willing to teach me the system I will include a small monthly salary till i can run the site by my self and then i will keep the webmaster on retainer for large changes and repairs to the site.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm have a predominantly German lineage Bhog but i know some vatos that will do despicable things for a surprising small amount of money, if that counts. Entiendo españoles mucho mejor de lo que lo hablan. I am pretty sure you asked to coal some weed but i cannot be sure. 

Side note:
I know Al uses it when baking quiches but for those of you that use it for tool maintenance, camellia oil is also sold as tea seed oil (not to be confused with tea tree oil) :









17fl oz to my door for $20.75, Amazon.


----------



## Gshepherd

Seems you guys have been good thus far this afternoon…... I am proud of ya all…..

Went to go look at a shop and all was well until he told me the price so back to the drawing board…. He listed it as 42,000 ft at 3.50 NNN… I asked if he had a 5,000 sq ft area, he did 3 dock doors, I go, I see, I want, I left….
after he said 3500.00 a month…. For me that is insane…. So I came home and got some sleep….. Oh 3500 sq ft would have been around 1700 bucks..

Dude: I offered the Planes to the guys yesterday for 1500.00 25 of them are Routledge and 1 a 1/4 Bead is something else but could only tell by no name stamped on it. They are wrapped in silk and lace at the shop waiting for a new Master. I am not trying to be difficult but I will not budge from that price. There would also be shipping charges added to that as well….. Insurance, armed guard, ect ect… They are a smokin set…...


----------



## bhog

LOL I cannot remember too much spanish,but I know there was def some weed in there.

Bro's- I just unpacked 10lbs of JBM coffee.I chugged half a pot-did a back workout, and now I am pretty content.


----------



## stonedlion

*Dan* - have you considered buying a kerosene heater for the garage? I use one anytime it get's below 40 degrees (F), but have a second I use for those really nasty days. Keeps me comfortable enough to work in a long sleeve shirt in what would otherwise be intolerable conditions.










The beautiful thing about the design is it is very efficient and does not require electricity to operate.

Northern Tool has those for $99


----------



## donwilwol

I've used a kerosene heater for the last couple of years. It worked pretty well except for the below zero days. To bad you're not closer Dan, you could have mine.


----------



## Mosquito

My buddy out in Buffalo uses a kerosene heater for his garage as well. His pretty old, though.


----------



## thedude50

a cool sign I want a copy of this for my shop.


----------



## thedude50

G shep that is a bit higher than i can go I was around a grand if you come down let me know by pm


----------



## Bertha

I'm 200 posts behind, so:
1) I totally agree with ScottyB about the cliff. We are on the brink of newage tool manufacturers that get it.
2) Shep, I didn't mean to out you, but you kind of did it to yourself, slick Plus, you like the c*ck. You post a pre-1900 brace and you're outed like Stef's first man kiss
3) I got my calender today, but it was about Chevelles. Cool as $hit, one bigblock SS in flat black; holy crap; anyhow, not planes
4) Smit, there's a typo. My 164 is LN (insert sad face). Cool plane, but meh. 
5) Shep, friggin Millers, go die.
6) Shep (serious) let's talk about that hammer. PM if you'll part with it. 
7) I'm pretty sure I have more auger bits than anyone but Andy

Well, now it's all out there, I see. Shep, take 20 pictures of that buckle Victor from all angles. It might be the last one all of us freaks might see. Next year's calendar. I'm so glad that you decided to do this.

8) Shep, you don't actually own that brace in 24022?
9)Dan has a wheelbarrow in his living room. Man-ness proven
10) Richard, I'm a kerosene freak; I don't care what anyone says. It' heats fast, give a drop of cedar smell into you tank, I'll never go back. Hasn't killed me yet.
11) Shep, if you go to a grand on those moulders, me and Dude are going to be in a bidding war
Then again; I just bought a Para Warthog and I'm tapped. Then there's that whole fiscal cliff thing.
.
Dude, I'll bet $5 that you have an opinion about the fiscal cliff


----------



## Bertha

I got to get to bed
.


----------



## bandit571

Going to try an experiment with some scrap wood:









Here is the scrap wood…









and this is what will come out of it. Going to go Neanderthal, or at least as much as I can. No Brace & Bits, so a "Hand Held Drill" (with a cord) will just have to do. A crosscut saw, a coping saw, and some rasps. Might be a whole weekend of fun. Still have to get the Dungeon ready for this job. I have plenty of "off time" as i have been off work due to health issues, with restrictions as to what I can do.

Maybe a sign over the basement door? " Dexter's Laboratory- KEEP OUT" maybe change me Irish Brogue into Dexter's German Accent?


----------



## Gshepherd

Al,
8) Shep, you don't actually own that brace in 24022?

Yes, I do and along with the La Fluer Hammer and that sweet #1….. The pics are the ones sent to me on these gems and I kept them on my old computer, My girls have had the pleasure of admiring them several years back cause I actually had them in the Kitchen on a shelf I made for them…. I figured they should enjoy them since I used their College fund to get them, LOL as I am sitting here right now with them for the weekend I showed them the pics and they said,,,,,, word for word now….. COOL DAD I REMEMBER THOSE!!!!!!! They said cool super loud…. my ears almost started bleeding….....

A measly lonely skanky Grand for those Moulders, You guys should be flogged…. Even Smitty offered a tad more…. I should send them to OG ScottyB for payment just to do the flogging…..... LOL

I know I have some more gems in storage, A bunch of LN, Blue Spruce Chisels, A Long set of Everlastings, some more 750's and Stanley boxed misc gems…. A pair of Scraper Planes…...

Al, Of course you already know the BC chisel set in the Walnut case…....and that pair of 164's, Clifton spokeshave, and other chisels you got and know the quality of those items….

True Story, When I bought that Gerstner Legacy Chest, I paid for it with my debit card and I told them do not send me a reciept cause I have the debit transation for that….. Ok no problem. It arrives, Me and a couple of friends were out in the garage checking it out. The door opens and the wife sat down and asked how much did that cost, I said around 600 bucks….Got a good deal on it…. She had in her hand the damn receipt which Gerstner still sent to the house in her hand… for over 2200 bucks….. It was a long night….. She will laugh about it now but it was not so funny back then… I learned my lesson, get a seperate P.O. box….. That all I have to say about that…..


----------



## chrisstef

Thats gettin after it bandito. Im been tempted by the japanese rasps a few times but never pulled the trigger. What style are you planning on using?


----------



## bandit571

Just what I already have on hand, mainly some old Black Diamonds Rasps. Some are over a foot long. I haven't moved much in from the COLD pole barn shop, as it is now a half hours drive away. Got an old chest of drawers down there, missing most of the lower drawers, and frames. Might screw a couple board down to what is left of the top, just to clamp things in place. Coping saw? Disston/HK Porter #10, Crosscut saw is a Hybrid saw, called a Steigo-Disstonian. We'll see how this goes.

Hey, where do you plug in a coping saw,anyway? Tain't no cord!


----------



## Bertha

*COOL DAD I REMEMBER THOSE!!!!!!! They said cool super loud*
.
I'll never have kids b/c I was born with a hybrid pen*s/vag*na (like Stef). I'm going to think about this quote as I sleep tonight. Very powerful. Speaks to the power of tools and the history thereof. I used to drift to sleep thinking of skateboading in drained pools (pure, true story), now I think about planing. I haven't been in the shop much, so now I just count sheep (from the tail side).
.
I understand the motive behind buying tools as investments. You've made some wise choices, Shep. I buy guns, dies, powder, and primers. I've got an equipped camp at the top of my property. One of us is making the right investments. Time will tell. 
.
Me and Smit both know we're low-balling you on the moulders. It's all part of the dance I'll give you $100 for that #41 Cash, B*tch
.
This is what I bring, though, if you're feeling strong, Shep.
.








.
Yeah, that spent roll you see, that's what I'm putting out. That fresh roll is ready to do it all again.


----------



## Mosquito

Al, just take a picture of your shipping label, and the invoice they sent with the calendars. E-mail that and your order # to zazzle, and you should get your replacements with no further questions asked. They sent mine next day air after they were printed (I notified on a Saturday, the re-printed them, and shipped out Tuesday). Didn't have to send the old ones back or anything. Though I did end up being nice and mailing them to the intended recipient, because I'm nice like that


----------



## ShaneA

I am gathering zazzle has a minor QC problem.

You cant go ganster with a friggin'cookie monster hat on. Everyone knows that! It is like the 3rd of being a ganster, c'mon man…


----------



## Gshepherd

Hey Al, I just showed the girls your pic and told them it was you and they said OH * DAD he is a Pu$$y*..... I had to laugh and tomorrow we will have a chat about picking the more approporate words for young ladys, but I fear I am behind the times….... It did make for a good laugh though….


----------



## Bertha

I like "birds" to refer to ladies. An Australian friend turned me onto it. Your girls won't be so tough when they see me put out 10 girl pushups. 
.
I have a collection of surgical caps, the more ridiculous the better. I have cookie monster, grover, My little pony (Stef, google it), good times. 
.
I told Zazzle that although I love classic Chevelles (God, I hope they let me keep it), I want my friggin planes.


----------



## racerglen

Not a Chevelle Al, Canadian Pontiac Beaumont, One of 47 sold in '69 with the 
325 hp 396..










I think it's nicer
;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Heres the camaro that my brother in law wrenched on. 6.19 in the quarter.


----------



## Bertha

Good Gawd. There were a few in the calendar with the big blocks. One was flat black. Good lordie.


----------



## bhog

Cookie monster is from 23rd St HTC.Crippin for life.

We need to make Al a surgical cap with a picture of all our nuts on it(even scottys 1/2) so we can all teabag him at the same time without bumpin buns.We would have to sew in a big hacky sack behind my pic,and we could do grains of salt for Steff.

Im open for more suggestions but just go ahead and start sending pictures(no wang) to Steffs email and he will put it all together….........


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Glen, I had a friend who had a chevelle with the 396. Nice car but no match for the 3' maple tree he hit doing about 80. Luckily he was drunk enough to not get hurt.

Lucky for me, I was more of a pick up guy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

LoL Hog.


----------



## chrisstef

$20 to watch bhog crip walk in Al's my little pony surgical gear. You might be able to give cookie monster a run for his money.


----------



## bhog

LOL its only for celebration Steff,you know that double OG.


----------



## waho6o9

Japanese Shinto rasp works well for forming and shaping. One
side is coarse and the other side is fine. It's kinda like a bunch
of hack saw blades put together.

The picture is of a hammer, and more mallets, I see more
turnings in the future, oh yeah.


----------



## bandit571

I have been saving old, broken bandsaw blades. I can then bundle them together to form any size "rasp" I need at the time. Doesn't matter much on tooth count. Just means I'll have either a "coarse" or a fine rasp. I can go either with a push stroke, or just turn the bundle around to use a pull stroke. Still working on changing without missing a stroke, though.

Afraid i can't compete with the Great "G", all my sets of planes are a bit mundane. Afterall, who has a complete set of handyman planes?


----------



## Bertha

Waho, you've got some kind of Star Trek rasp going on there and all I can say is:
.








.
I don't do a lot of work that requires rasps; hell, I don't do much work period. I've got my mallet box all dialed in and the stupid post office is closed today. Michaels (Yes I went there but I like women) had a 50% off on custom framing today and I braved it for the savings. When on God's green Earth did framing become so expensive? I could have bought a top of the line mat cutter and slide miter for the price of this framing. WTF?
.
*Luckily he was drunk enough to not get hurt.-Yoda*
.
True that, Don. It's always the sober dudes that get ejected and pinched under a transmission.
.
"I'd go over 10% for that", meaning the scrot hat. Imagine one with a giant batwing across the front. ScottyByo:
.








.
Might have to wear some fancy ones with his Prada loops and all, but if he can wear a traditional cotton cap, we should make one especially for him.
.
Bandit, I've turned Japanese. With saws, I'm pull. I've lost all other abilities. 
.
Stef, Lysdexic will back me up on this. There were MDs in New Orleans that would get genuine custom Hollywood-level (expensive) grills that were just jacked up enough to make you think, "why doesn't that guy get his teeth fixed?". Not like rotten or gold, just misaligned and stained, etc. It made an incredible impression upon me that stays with me. I always found that just incredibly strong for a neurosurgeon to walk up and shake your hand with a grill jacked beyond belief, unflinching. 
.
Meanwhile, at OP's house
.


----------



## Bertha

Bandit, you will always be known as the King of plane rescue.


----------



## racerglen

Al, there's a new word for "flat black".....suede…on a car or truck that is..
Sorry, I had to make some stops after my car pic, rotator cuff acting up..
It , the car, was a 396 when I bought it in 1970, it's a 496 now and the signage 
is a big magnet ..
x2 on Bandit the rescue KING !


----------



## TechRedneck

Just popping in to say hello.

I follow the thread most every day, if I don't, it takes too long to catch up. Just came up from the shop working on two cherry tables for one of the kids. With that coal stove running I had to open the garage doors!

Was planing out the bandsaw marks on the tapered legs and got a little hot. I thought about making a taper jig for the table saw but just cut to the line on a bandsaw and go to the #3 and card scraper. Quicker, safer and better results.

After that I have to knock out some end grain cutting boards, hopefully I can finish before Christmas.

Thinking about ordering the handles for the Veritas LA block, it almost flew out of my hands again today.


----------



## Gshepherd

I see ya guys been playing nice thus far today…. Slept in and the girls had fresh coffee and biscuits waiting for me…. Then they asked to go to the shop when I was ready…. If that isn't a sign of Daddys girls I do not know what is….

Meanwhile::::::::: Seems Al, was trying to use Shinto Rasp for unintended uses and Stef being the trooper he is, is trying to help… Now that is what I call teamwork…..


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bertha

496? You're an absolute freak, Glen. I can't even imagine the torque with that heavy body. I saw an old flat black GTO embarrass a KiA/Honda/Scion/Whatever with tailpipes the size of bowling balls the other day. You could hear his little turbos whining and the GTO sounded like a bomb going off. Throaty, you know.
.
That's the good stuff right there.


----------



## Gshepherd

Just got a call from a fellow Lumberjock….. LukieB, left a message so later I will call him after I put up all the Labeled Stanleys in a Pallet Rack about 16 ft in the air….. In a chained crate…...

I hear LukieB is a Label nut guy….... Smitty may have just waited to long…....


----------



## waho6o9

Save the labeled ones for LukieB, your're the coolest Shep.


----------



## Bertha

If I find anything with a label, it goes to LukieB.
.
Shep is a stud, if you haven't done a figgered out that yet.


----------



## bhog

You guys use of pics is something beyond hilarious.

Das it mane kinda looks like a praying mantis or something.Fuxer was chilling with Tony takin bong hits it seems.


----------



## Gshepherd

ya know Hog, it takes a very strong minded person to search through the deep dark forsaken pits of the internet to find those pictures and live to tell the story without pernament brain damage….. I tip my coffee cup to those explorers….. I am not quite as good as Al is but with pratice I may soon one day be feared…..

I find it easier to keep a egg timer set it for 3 minutes and when it rings get out while I still can and in a few months will go to 4 min then so on every few months…. Then one day I will be ale to stay on it all day like Al does…..

Well off to the shop with the girls to do some serious packing….... Be safe out there….......


----------



## LukieB

That's right boys, seems as though Shep is gonna be kind enough to let me come over tomorrow and eye-f**k some of his collection, LOL. Seriously thinking of wearing a bib to catch uncontrollable drool though.

Shep, what time works good for you? I'm sure you've got stuff to do, and don't want to inconvenience you. My friends drive me nuts sometimes, they think cause I'm self-employed that I don't have stuff to do, they like to come by and hang around while I'm busy. All is forgiven if they bring beer though.

You a beer drinker? Or shall we stick to coffee??


----------



## Gshepherd

Lukie, anytime after 10am or so is fine…... There will still be some eye candy out for ya to see, just give me a call when your coming over…..

LAST TIME I HAD A BEER I WAS STILL PLAYING WITH DOLLS…....I WILL STICK WITH COFFEE…..


----------



## LukieB

Sounds good. LOL, where do you guys find these pictures? Or is it a simple as just googleing "toddler humping blow-up doll"?


----------



## chrisstef

Al - love brain docs with grills. Thats so strong its scary. 
Lukie - to find the goods one must have a stomach of steel and eyes that can forget. Shep's retinas have been burned more than his last 2 weeks worth of ghonneriac bowel movements searching for pics like that.

No shop time yet but did manage to hang 3 light fixtures. Punched tin. 








EDIT: 3rd fixture not shown. Mos.


----------



## Mosquito

1…. 2…. Hmmm…


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Mosquito

3!


----------



## thedude50

You guys are fuc&ing crazy today. I men damn the kid with the blow up is like kiddy $orn. Man times have changed and i fear not for the better.

Bandit may be the king of the rust rescue be he is also the prince of thrift.

I wonder if he buys ketchup or if he fills his bottle from the freebies at mickey ds

I mean serious he is making his own shinto rasp out of band saw blades.

I may be a lot of things but thrifty is not one of them

the large shoulder plane is sold I still have the 140 SW for sale make an offer by pm please .

I also have one full set of Stanley SW chisels a set of 8 I will entertain offers over 200 dollars these are brand new I haven't opened the box. They were going to Daniel but since he has left tow he don't get them anymore .


----------



## AnthonyReed

That picture of the action at the OP's house will haunt me for a couple of days; well done.

Shep if this is your apprentice level image finding i can't wait to see what emerges once you hit full stride.

Haha. Hog, i am such a square white guy … not so much from seeing the light but more so from the fear of being confined for extended periods.

I am envious of the eye candy you will experience Lukie.

Fine looking fixtures Stef. Very nice.


----------



## Bertha

Dude just used "f&ciking and K*ddy porn" in the same post. Goodbye looking at LJ from work. Dude, if you've still got time to "edit", get that out of there. It'll bring heat.


----------



## Bertha

Stef, I'm really enjoying your pierced tin stuff. Where in your home is the one that casts off to the ceiling? I've considered an entire tin ceiling before. I love that stamped/pierced tin.


----------



## chrisstef

All 3 are in the kitchen. 2 pendants over the breffast bar and the square one by the fridgski. I dig the tin myself especially tin ceilings.

Btw props on the 10% res dogs quote. "Like a virgin" is a metaphor ….


----------



## Bertha

Score on the Res Dogs. Stef for the win. I don't know why I like that quote so much, but I use it pretty often. It's all in the delivery before that dude got so famous. I'm going to look for a youtube.
.
I can't pull off stamped tin in a log home but I always wanted to in my old New Orleans shotgun. I'm going concrete on my new counters, so wish me luck. I'll have to take pics of my fixtures. They're like a weird Medieval motif with beaded ropes and such. Very strange choice. I can almost see the time in the build where the dude ran out of money. Luckily, I just won the $500M+ powerball, so I'll get to it. Obviously we can't insert motion gifs. The one below is one of the most phenomenal I've seen in a while. Query 4chanrandom.
.


----------



## thedude50

There you go al you should be safe at work still


----------



## Bertha

12%
.
NSFW, so won't embed


----------



## bhog

No worries Tony.Being confined sucks.

I have installed a drop ceiling 3 seperate times to hide tin ceilings.Crazy as hell.I have tried to talk them out of it all 3 times and even lost a 4th because of it.People are stupid.


----------



## chrisstef

Bertha - i can quote that movie all day long. Theres some amazing stuff in there. Nice guy eddie, joe, and mr blonde when he gets outta the clink. Scagnetti.


----------



## bandit571

Tried the hand tool route on a couple totes today…...FAIL! Can't drill straight, had a blow out in the side of one. Went back to POWER TOYS for TOTES.

Spent some time re-arranging the Dungeon today









This is the "Before" shot…









and the After shot..

Next time I know, a van load of toys shows up, and now i have to start all over again









I did get a few things hung up to dry…









And a few knobs, and a tote…









Just one of them days, I guess…


----------



## lysdexic

Oh BTW Tony,

Thanks for the tip on the Tea Seed oil. Ive always felt that camellia oil was unnecessarily expensive.


----------



## mochoa

Tony, nice tip on the Tea Seed Oil.

"Cash B*tch)" LOL.

Cookie monster hat on a chubby kid, and with a matching bandana, spent roll. LOL! Crip Kindergartener.

Steph, my teabag pic should be in your inbox! LOL


----------



## thedude50

I put some new deltagrams up on thisoldworkshop.com this week stop by sign up and download the whole lot of these great old books


----------



## Bertha

Bandit, your shop gives me endless stuff to look at. You know where your glory lies; unplug stuff. 
.
Stef, b/w RD, Scarface, and Apoc now, I'm there bro.
.
A dude at work had never seen Scarface. WTF? He's a rich dude with this huge home theater (McIntosh, Krell, etc.). I loaned him the BR and it changed his life. He said he jumped out of his chair when Tony went ape at the end. He seemed to love when Tony popped that cop in the belly, "whoever said you was one". So much strength.
.
I can also do the first Clerks from start to finish. I lost interest after that. But the first one.
.
I was a laserdisc guy. I've got hundreds. I mean, they weigh as much as Stef's pannus, but it's almost like that vinyl thing. Are there any guys here that are vinyl guys, meaning records, not dom stuff?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

About 400 albums remain, but yeah I have vinyl. Sweet stuff!


----------



## Bertha

What do you roll them on, Smit? I'm an ex (kind of) audiophile and vinyl is starting to interest me. I found a $load of old punk vinyl in my Mom's sewing seat when I was visiting. For the punk guys, I'm talking BlackFlag and DK unopened.


----------



## terryR

yeah, tons of vinyl here!
3 record players, too…how lomg till they become vintage and valuable?


----------



## Bertha

I think they already are, Terry. The modern players are very expensive and the needles are ridiculous. I think the older players give a warmer sound. I like the blues, so I like that raw, wet sound, if that makes any sense. Front stage and a sub. Just let me hear it. I'll let Rambo blow stuff up in surround, but this is quite different.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Vinyl is making the comeback, as retro-chic.

Play them ? Huh ?

Seriously, had a linear tracking Vector Research table, but burned it up by accidentally leaving it on forever… So now I have a Technic table, old, but it's not connected until I have time and eqt to rip to digital. It's an interest in search of time, sound familiar?


----------



## LukieB

"This job would be great if it wasn't for the f***g customers"

Love me some Clerks

Also love me some Black Flag and Kennedys, Whatcha' gonna do with those??


----------



## Bertha

I don't know, Luk. I'm tempted to buy a turntable and open them up, but I know there's someone out there that would cherish them. They're worth nothing to me, but I feel this weird obligation. I'm positive you know what I mean if you grew up on that stuff. Screw some emo kid camping out about CEOs making too much money, I'm talking someone that appreciates it for what it is. Was there. Still not sure.


----------



## chrisstef

Clerks is fantastic. "Im not even supposed to be here today". I can go on and on with pulp fiction. "Youre gonna feel a sting, thats pride fuxin with you, fux pride".

You guys ever seen Outside Providence. If not, do so, immediately.

More latex than vinyl here though.


----------



## LukieB

If you decide to get rid of them, lemme know. I probably already have them, but I got a buddy whose getting into some old vinyl stuff, his collection is growing rapidly.


----------



## Bertha

More leather chaps than both latex and vinyl here. Lukie, I'm going home for Xmas and I'll search them out. Can't promise anything but I'll hook a man up if I can. 
.
BRB torrenting Outside Providence.


----------



## lysdexic

THis is the reason that I have not posted much these past few weeks. My home theater is in a middle of a revamp.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the tip on the flick Stef; if it sucks i am outing you on your tug-n-hum technique.


----------



## bhog

^ My home theater is in the middle of my livingroom.


----------



## RGtools

This time of year is a drag for me. Too cold to work in the shop…my own fault, I need to get the insulation that has sat in my shop for close to a year installed. It makes me wonder what the heck I have been doing with my time.

The hammer was awesome. I want one.


----------



## bandit571

During the move to the Dungeon Shop, found my Union #3 looking a might rust spotted. Decided to keep it out for a "tune up".









Replaced the front knob (crack was forming) and clean the rest out..









Had a bunch of Walnut dust/shavings under stuff, and stuck under the iron. Still need to clean up the UNION logo.









The iron has a large edge to it, could because the iron is tapered?









I'll look into that. Just a lazy day, should a little time to clean this one up.

I am on the "D.L." right now. Doctor's restrictions means I can't go to work, not allowed to climb steps ( i could fall down them, though) and nothing heavier than ten pounds can i push around. A "Forced Vacation, without pay" sort of thing.


----------



## lysdexic

Reservoir Dogs is classic. I am a big fan of Snatch ( in more ways than one) and Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.

I have been on a deadline. My old home theater had no HDMI and HDCP capability. It has sat there for a few years barely used. I promised the family that the resurrection would be complete for the Polar Express on blu-ray tonight. I am ready.

I get into home theater almost as much as woodworking.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heya Ryan. Good to see you.

Take care of yourself Bandit.

I am a fan of Guy Ritchie's film making style too Scott; check out RocknRolla if you have not seen it.


----------



## bhog

Bandit whats goin on with that iron? It looks thick as hell or something.What angle did you sharpen the bevel at? It looks long as fux?Maybe its the thickness I dunno.


----------



## bandit571

It tapers from about 1/16" at the top, to just a blond hair over 1/8" at the business end. Has no markings on it. Bevel was as found, just honed up. That is a LOT of iron, there. Angle checks out to be 20 degrees.


----------



## Bertha

*My home theater is in a middle of a revamp.-ScottyByo*
.
Ya'll probably have no idea. He built HTPCs before I knew what they were. They'll probably be some liquid nitrogen in there somewhere.


----------



## chrisstef

Mother in law came by the mornin allowing me to sneak out for a little rust hunting. I came across this spokeshave and somethin struck me funny when i started playing with it. Looking deeper its got a little spring on either side of the lever cap. As you advance the thumbscrew it picots the cap and opens/closes the mouth. German made. Henry Boker on the iron. 

















Any info out there on the maker is appreciated


----------



## Bertha

*My old home theater had no HDMI*
.
Lol. At least the cables were cheap. You've already said your ears suck, so skip the optical sound.
.
Go over the top with the GPU. Why the hell not? They're like a dollar now. If you're building a new box, go liquid b/c it's so cheap now. I've got a Hauppage (sp?) that's useless b/c I never set it up. Year old, you want it, it's yours. Doesn't get along with my cable box. I'm an Intel and ATI guy but do what you do. Get a sub and everyone will think you're king. I've got a Velodyne 18 (FLK w/ GLM) and a Mirage Bipolar. The Velodyne is scary (http://velodyne.com/digital-drive-plus-18.html), 3000 watts Dynamic, 1250 watts RMS Power (huge lol), so I usually dial it subaudible and at very low signal. Newer BRs will creak my house and make me short of breath. I'm serious. Don't buy a Velodyne. Sorry, Velodyne. 
.


----------



## Bertha

^strong worm, Stef.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Ste

-

I'm a little late on it, but I am a record guy. 45's mostly. I listen to my jazz on it, some Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, and one of my faorite finds was a Simon and Garfunkle "Live in Central Park" album. Plastic wrap still in tact, only cut open on the end, records in near perfect shape, with the original poster/lyrics insert. So awesome

I run through my Home Theater setup. Yamaha receiver, and Polk Audio speakers, VM and RTi series speakers. Sounds great. I am of the genuine opinion that records sound better than digitally remastered any day of the week.


----------



## Bertha

I just got my first block denial. I was trying to compliment HM on his blanket chest. 
Really nice piece of work that deserved a nice compliment. Shame, really
.
I've got to make a kaleidoscope today (I know, huge lol). There's a lady at work that's a freak about them. This thing has to be perfect. I just can't get out there. I've even been Shark steam-mopping to avoid it. 
.
Unrelated: The Shark vac is better than both the Dyson pet and the slim. Their steam mop is the stuff of legend. I'm a clean freak and for less than a hundred, seriously get your Wife a steam mop


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Sunday Pic:


Awesome DE Chisels


----------



## chrisstef

I disagree on the Shark my fellow bromesticated man. The shark tends to build up the mineral crud if youve got hard water. Ive gotta jam tie wire in the steam chute to clear it all the time while avoiding a steamy blast. When it works its boss when it dont its a drippy mess.

Smitty comin strong with that set and no paint!


----------



## bhog

Stef it looks like a stanley.I cannot remember the #. 52 maybe? If it wasnt raining I would go out and look.They are alot easier to set then some of the other styles.Good find man.


----------



## patron

happy plane holidays guys

been awhile since i been here
(i only have a block plane
and posted it here #3… ?)

got a notice about the new calendar
and my 'chisel plane' is in it
that i made when div was still on
and got us to make one

thanks for that

*al *was gracious enough to come visit us at BCWW
an i thought to return the favor
and wish you all a 
*merry christmas and a happy new year*


----------



## chrisstef

Yea did a lil research and your right its the same style as the stanley 53 & 54. I wish it wasnt nicked through the whole bevel but both springs are there and theres plenty of iron left to grind. $12 was fair on a price too.


----------



## waho6o9

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43893

Shampeon is making plough cutter blades in 
case some one missed it.

Very informative and good pictorials as well.


----------



## donwilwol

random shot


----------



## bhog

Don those are nice.What are they?


----------



## donwilwol

cherry knob and tote for a Hercules. (that's a plane, not a Roman god)


----------



## bhog

I thought cherry.It must be a special Hercules to receive those.Is Hercules Sargents value line?


----------



## donwilwol

Yes. Its Sargents value line?


----------



## Bertha

Screw you, Stef! (no direct attack on another member). Use distilled water, man. The window attachment on the small one? Are you kidding me? I threw my Dyson PET off the deck. I smashed my Bissell steamer with a knife block (neither of those are a joke). The Slim is pretty slick but it can't hang with a commercial Oreck. Laugh at Kirby and Rainbow all you want. I like my $t cleeeeeean. 
.
Smit is on a DE tear!!! I never found what I owned. Those are fantastic.
.
I'm onto Shamp.
.
Patron, I've admired you for a long time; you know this. I'd hate to think there are divisions simply based upon convenience. Pop in, say "hi", and you don't have to wade through 1000 posts. You're mostly just missing locker room humor here and some insanely gorgeous tools here and there.
.
Stumps should make a calendar. I'd buy a ton of them


----------



## Bertha

I just got back from Rite Aid buying Xmas cards. A chick asked me for bus fare and I told her I'd hook her up. Said fare was $5. I asked the checker and she said fare was $0.50. When I went back out, another chick asked me for $1 so she could drink a beer for the game. Honesty pays, I gave her the $5.


----------



## chrisstef

Al - ive got the dyson pet too. We should go PM about household power tools 

Further look into the spokeshave theres a 53A stamped on the underside of the handle. Hog for the W.


----------



## bhog

Nice.Get that sucker making curlies and it'll be grabbed more than you think.Once you get it sharp and learn how to hold it-looser than your pud, youre in business.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Went to an antique store today advertising 40% off of their tools. Prices were of course a bit high but a lot of nice stuff there. Here's what i picked up. All for $50 plus tax. Wish i could have gotten more. 
Greenlee 1-1/2" chisel to add to my set of vintage socket greenlees
Stanley #18 bevel square 8" blade (I like the tightening knob on the end instead of at the blade pivot)
Starret bevel square with 6" blade
Fulton block plane 
Butcher hollow coffin plane



























No markings on this one except for Fulton Warranted on the blade. Has adjustable throat opening too.










This one is to tease Al


----------



## donwilwol

Nice bunch of tools Matt. You'll like that block. I've got the Sargent just like it. Don't let Al see that Butcher, he'll be sneaking in your shop some night.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Thanks Don. I already like how it fits in the palm with that big round cap.
Have to do something to get Al out of his house. Have you seen the pictures he's been posting? lol


----------



## bhog

The Starret bevel is a jewel.Its got the wrong knob on it though.You could prob sell it and get most your money back.Nice scores man.


----------



## chrisstef

Anyone with little kids wanna have a good laugh? Crack a giant fart into the baby's monitor while your wife sits unexpecting on the other end of the receiver. My stomach hurts.

Killer haul Matt.


----------



## thedude50

Well guys as you know I have been looking for some new talent. I have just come to terms with one new member and I am closing in on a few more. Here is my offer to the guys of this forum and to you guys alone. I am looking for a tool blogger. Someone to blog just on tools and how to use them how to set them up how to restore them and things like that. I would let you re blog any existing blog material you currently have and I would make it so that you can make some money for your work using ad words. this is a feature of the blog program my site uses. if ANY OF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN THIS AND WOULD LIKE TO JOIN THE TEAM PLEASE PM ME

Lance


----------



## LukieB

An update of my tour of GShep's shop/museum

So after meeting at a safe-house Shep blind-folded me, drove me around in circles until I was disoriented and took me to the top secret headquarters… Kidding, of course. But if I had that kind of collection, I might consider similar measures before letting any "guy I met on the internet" wander in there. Especially one with a vintage tool fetish, LOL But Shep welcomed me in, hot coffee as promised, and made me feel like we'd known each other awhile.

What an amazing collection, never have seen, and probably never will see, a collection quite like it ever again… Unless maybe mine 30 years down the road if this sickness continues : }

Wish I would have had my Nikon, didn't want to do anything injustice with crappy cell-phone pics. So much to take in, sensory over-load. So-many nice tools in mint condition, with original boxes to match. Even more stuff I didn't get to see, boxes stacked all over labeled "vintage tools". I could only imagine what other treasures lay inside. You guys saw the pics he posted last few days of a lot of the really cool stuff, pics are neat but they cannot convey the heft, quality and feel of these tools from a time when tools were built to last.

Anyone considering the moulding plane set, I can say that they are worth every penny of his asking price. If I had the cash I'd give 1500 in a heartbeat, hell maybe 2500. They are flawless minus the owners stamp. And you'd be hard pressed to find a comparable set….I'm thinking of things to sell, anyone know what a kidney goes for on the black market?

So many cool things, I was scared to touch, but he insisted. While admiring a Stanley 65 in the original box, I took the lid off to find the bottom portion of the box was not attached. The plane began a decent toward the concrete, but don't worry, I caught It. Not before my heart skipped a beat though. Decided to look more and touch less.

Really neat to see his young daughters taking an interest in what he's got going on there, very cool to see a 10 year old learning the lathe. Hope my offspring do the same, I already have an irrational fear of kicking the bucket and having my family give "all that crap" to good will. Tragedies like that happen all the time.

So after asking "Is that for sale" at least a dozen times, Shep finally threw me a bone. A beautiful bone.

















Curvie baby! 113, And yes it's a sweetheart, had to have it. Looks to have been rehabed at some point recently, a little too shiny. But the Japanning looks original and is mostly intact, just a splatter of pitting on the sole, she'll make a fine user….and collectible : ) Haven't had a chance to play with it yet, It's cold as bollocks out there in the shop tonight. Will share some better pics when I get my camera back from my sister and get this thing making shavings.

*Shep*, thanks again for the private tour, really was amazing, could have spent all day there. Sorry I ran out kinda in a hurry, I had made a promise to help a friend move a monster of a couch at 1:00. looked down at my phone and it was 12:58, LOL. Would love to come back some time, had a jolly good time. Seriously gimme a call if you ever need help catching and stacking moulding, or if you want help with your possible move. I say possible because I'm really hoping if you fight your eviction, you can get the landlord to pay for necessary upgrades. Sure seems like you're getting hosed for dong nothing wrong.


----------



## thedude50

nice story and nice score


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Anyone with little kids wanna have a good laugh? Crack a giant fart into the baby's monitor while your wife sits unexpecting on the other end of the receiver. My stomach hurts." - The world is a better place with this guy in it. Still chuckling.

Great story Lukie.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Very Nice. I envy you being able to see that collection and envy the Shep for having it. lol

I would be careful about posting pictures of checks on the internet. Identity thieves could have a field day with those.

Just saw one of those Curvies in the antique shop. It wasn't in as nice a condition (i'd say use-ably decent) but was still way to much for my wallet.


----------



## Gshepherd

Lukie, I am glad you had a good time, your welcome any time and you know where to come if ya need to use any of the equipment I have….

I still say we should have made the picture of you pointing up to that pallet high in the racks…... While holding on to that Preston Spokshave, but your right the glare coming off of it would have just spoiled the whole pic…

Lukie, is right his heart did stop for a moment there cause I heard it start back up again when the 65 almost took a nose dive amazing how wide the eyes can get at times….

Hey Al, you lookin for a froggie for a 8????? I had a box of frogs and Lukie was explaining all kinds of neat things about them…. To me they were just frogs I was hoping he find one for the Union but he did not….

Did you see the girls keep going after that huge old Mallet…. After you left they were talking about smacking my Ex's boyfriend with it, only the best for my girls….... A good day to be had by all…... Thanks for stoppin by…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That sounds like a great way to spent even part of a day! Envy here…

Another plane pic for the day (a clean frog is a happy frog):


----------



## JGM0658

Wow, that compass plane is awesome. I am not much for tool collecting, mine are for use, but I would love to have that plane, it puts mine to shame, even the new one….


----------



## LukieB

Matt, thanks, rather careless of me I suppose. Although I think my ID is kind of like my beat up old pick-up that I often leave the keys in, If someone wants it that bad, they can have it. They're gonna be sorely disappointed though.

Shep,May just take you up on that one of these days. Here's that site I was talking bout http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/graphics/plane%20id.html

Just some frogs….Anyone looking for a pre-lateral Stanley or a Bedrock, or a #2 frog. Or yes Al, even a #8 type 11-ish frog, missing the lateral adj. lever though. Not gonna lie, felt pretty cool dropping some frog knowledge on the Shep, LOL


----------



## Brit

My calendar came today. Nice job guys, I really appreciate all your efforts.

The wife picked it up and read the title page out loud "Handplanes of Our Dreams" in a voice that I have come to know means "You sad bastard". Then she thumbed through all the pages and correctly identified every photo that I'd contributed. At first I was amazed, but then I realised that it is probably because I switched the screensaver photos on our TV to show all my tool photos and she's had to look at them all because she doesn't know how to switch it back to the nature shots we used to have.


----------



## bhog

You had me at Preston spokeshave. Cool stuff guys.

Hey Shep you have any 278 parts?


----------



## chrisstef

I need to get on that Brit. My man cave TV is begging for that application. You can send me the picture file of your tools any time. My current screen saver of Shep's boudoir photos are starting to get annoying.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not a tool gloat, or even a wood gloat, but I picked up a walnut, drop-leaf hall table at auction over the weekend. Love the form, and structure is awesome. Finish a bit of an issue, though.










Drawer has half-blind DTs at the front, full at the back. Clearly hand cut, and done well. Walnut veneer on the drawer front, with added beading. Leafs supported with wood-hinged pull-outs, two per side. A quality piece, $60. What to do with it, is the question. Just couldn't pass it up though.


----------



## Brit

Sob, sob, can't see the pic Smitty. All I get is:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can you get to photobucket, Andy?

EDIT: Removed direct link to PB directory…


----------



## Mosquito

Weird, I can see it. Nice grab, Smitty.


----------



## donwilwol

What's the plan for the table Smit?


----------



## Brit

It is weird, because not only can I see it in the photobucket link that Smitty posted, but I can now see it in his original post.

I used to have one like that Smitty that belonged to my granny, except mine didn't have wheels on it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Mos! The thing spoke to me, probably because it's walnut…

I have no plan for it at this point, Don.

Along with the nasty scratch that's visible on the right half of the top (above), there's a straight crack that runs from front to back of the top (just left of center, see above). It's more than a 16th wide. I'd love to close it up, but the top is fixed to the stretches via a series of more than a dozen glue blocks (grrrr…), half of which would have to be broken to get the top to move for repair…

So for the esteemed HPOYD panel of furniture restoration experts: Fix, or No Fix??


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Looking Table there Smit !!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wheels could (and likely should) be taken off. They actually don't even match… Then put felt pads on the bottom so wood floors wouldn't be scratched. Even adjustable 'feet,' since there are holes aready for the wheels.

For the deep-surface scratch, would a fellah be obliged to scrape the whole top?










Thanks, Z!


----------



## Gshepherd

If it was me Smitty buying that table. I would do a complete restore. Once I had the top off I would try to just reglue the crack and put some 1/2 butterflys underneath for extra holding support. Make it look like new again to be enjoyed for another 100 years or so….

I have done a few odd and end restores like this and I would tape a Envelope w/note where it would not be seen unless someone tore it apart and gave what history I knew of the piece, where and when it was bought, condition, and when it was completed. I always thought it would give that next person who may be thinking of giving it some life that little extra boost to do it again. But that is just the ole sentimental me talkin….


----------



## donwilwol

My wife would lemon oil it and use it just as it is. I'd have to strip it, get the scratches out and make it look new. So I guess it depends on where you fall in that paradigm of extremes. (They say opposites attract, huh)


----------



## bhog

Smitt I vote fix.Scrape (or sand) the direct area then feather it out from there.

Looks like there might be a little garnet shelacin' in your future-oh ya.
Was the grain filled?


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog, I do not have any 278 parts. Just parts for some block planes, some knobs and totes, new blades still in the wrapper, frogs, Disston saw medallions, some parts for transitionals, some new greenlee chisel handles in the box, Stanley 750 handles…..


----------



## bhog

Thanks man. Keep me in your prayers.


----------



## bandit571

As for that crack, I'd add a thin strip of matching wood as a filler. While you are scrapping down the top, you can level the strip as well. Top has reach a point where it wants to be, trying to close things up again will just result in another crack forming. Adding the strip into the crack is just a filler. Except you can stain/ finish it like real wood. It will also move like the rest of the top.


----------



## bhog

If the crack is a complete biatch ,it may look cool with tool marks on it. 5 ,then lightly with a 3 to leace a little texture.Some finish and wax and be done.I say this because I know you like stuff anti quuued (new word).The legs and apron/drawer front could probably just be cleaned and waxed.


----------



## donwilwol

so hogs advice, either leave it or fix it. He said the same thing I did it just took him 3 post to do it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, I've considered adding a strip! Might be worth exploring before moving to the more radical 'pull the top and fix' option. RE: the top, obviously the method used to set the top to the aprons failed to allow the top to move. Shame on the maker for that one. So I'd really aggravate myself with the 'pull the top' method, 'cause I'd try to cut a dado or two and add buttons for future movement of the top.

Hog, I can hardly spell shellac. If I head down that road, your name will be called and I'll be schooled by the 'b'...

This piece is just too cool for tool marks on the top. Are pores filled? Can't see 'em, but then it's been waxed and rubbed for a century or more. I'll say yes. 

All good suggestions, guys. Appreciate the range of inputs, still haven't decided. Sorry for the thread hijack, Al!


----------



## Gshepherd

That crack looks pretty darn straight…. Almost too straight.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

-Wish I had experience loosening hide glue with heat.

-Surprised Don didn't suggest an epoxy filler.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Could be a failed joint! (didn't see it in the light, after cleaning it as I did last night in the shop)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It'd mean the maker ran said joint at a slight angle. Not unheard of, but definitely not 'top shelf' practice…


----------



## bhog

Hey Don , I type about 5 words per minute.When I started to reply neither you or shep had yet so it took me like 8 mins to type that speil.My bad.And the 2nd was a suggestion,I wasnt trying for the best answer.My bad.

Edit this one took 11 mins…..lol


----------



## Gshepherd

Cha Ching, I bet once you get into it you will not need a strip. It is just too darn straight to be a crack from wood movement. IMOP of course.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"That crack looks pretty darn straight…. Almost too straight."

-Things Al Might Say…


----------



## donwilwol

your not typing and driving are you? Leave that for Al. (just bustin hog, i hope it didn't sound like a serous shot!)

I wouldn't use an epoxy filler. Epoxy and re-clamp it maybe?

It looks like its to the left of the joint. I'd say somebody sat on it that may have been a little to big for it. There is another version, but its a family show.


----------



## LukieB

No Don, tell us your version of how that happened, 

Smitty, very nice table indeed, it's like your tool collection, just the right amount of patina.


----------



## donwilwol

were is Al, I figured he would have posted a picture by now.


----------



## chrisstef

In Al's absence i will post a picture.


----------



## Brit

I must be getting old, because I understand about 1/2 of Al's pictures. Then again, I didn't get the one you posted earlier either Don.

I'll fill in for Al


----------



## Brit

Damn I was upstaged.


----------



## mochoa

Here is one for you. Anybody remember his guys?


----------



## mochoa

I used to love the Benny Hill show when I was a kid. I dont even know why, I used to love watching him chasing the women around with that funny music playing.


----------



## chrisstef

No upstaging at all Andy, im just a little quicker on the draw (wife will confirm)


----------



## Gshepherd

Mauricio, Good ole Benny Hill, now those were the good ole days for sure….

Meanwhile:::::: Al is takin the afternoon off….........


----------



## mochoa

LOLOLOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm told a mallet-sized present via USPS arrived today… SWEEET!


Is it Christmas yet???


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, how about a few pictures of planes? Like some I've been working on?









Union #3 and a "Millers Falls" #4. I have a temp. blade in the M-F until a new one shows up next weekend.









Stamped for a Hardware supplier down in Dayton, Ohio. But, everything else screams Millers Falls…









There has been a couple other threads lately about scrub planes, so, I dusted off mine..









Seems to be about the same width as my Union #3, but..









it is at least an inch shorter. Also weighs about half as much as the #3?









That's it on top. I went through today, and sharpened about four irons, these three, and that Parplus #5. As soon as I can sent up a wood holding vise ( Steady Al) I'll make some shavings.


----------



## chrisstef

Shep's search-fu is strong. I mean real strong. The Darkside Strong.


----------



## waho6o9

Great table Smitty.
Take it apart and make her like new again.
With your skills, piece of cake. 
Easy peasy.

Benny Hill rocks, no doubt about it.

Carry on.


----------



## Sylvain

Smitty's post 24213 (picture of brush and frog)

makes me think about this :

http://literaryworkshop.wordpress.com/2012/10/05/how-a-cheap-paintbrush-improved-my-handplane-skills/


----------



## bhog

LOL ^ you guys are crazy. Its definately a learned skill to be able to find those pics.Or post the ones of yourself.lol


----------



## chrisstef

Courtesy of our own ShaneA i gots a package at the office today (easy hog)


----------



## bhog

Hell ya ,is that a 4 1/2? I cant read it on my crappy monitor.If so welcome to the club.If not then welcome to a club Im not a part of…lol

Love is in the air…I am gonna eat some pizza and fornicate something.


----------



## Bertha

Only just me:
Coffin? For sale? I wouldn't, but a man's got to ask.
.
That compass is trisomy.


----------



## chrisstef

Just take your monitor and flip it on its side. Smartphone … riiiigghhtt. Indeed it is a 4 1/2 and im friggin pumped about it. Big ups to ShaneA for lettin me join the club. No funky initiation or nothin right guys?


----------



## Bertha

*I'm pretty sure Shep just destroyed me.*
.
Prepare for retribution.
.
Well played, Sir. 
.
Prepare the ban hammer. 5 day max, I'm hoping. Meanwhile, at Shep's house:
.


----------



## waho6o9

ShaneA is awesome.

Yeah Buddy.


----------



## donwilwol

what in the world was I thinkin? My $7 #45 came today.










And me, trying to get it apart. Is it hot in here?




























Only broke one bolt, and still managed to get that out.


----------



## lysdexic

Don, this restore is going to be a good one (challenging that is)! You have my attention.


----------



## lysdexic

Oops -duplicate.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like it might be a battle on that one. Rust vs. Don Yoda? Yoda.


----------



## Gshepherd

I'll put my money on Yoda…... Now that is a 45 that has seen better days and normally would never see another day period…...

Meanwhile at the Ivory Tower::::::: Al is preparing himself for Warfare…....


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my… Don, do you see it making its way back to a user, or will it be a parts donor? Too soon to say?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, as many asked me 'Why?' on that chest of mine when I first got it, I look at that #45 and say, 'It's too far gone…'

You gonna pull this one off???


----------



## ShaneA

LOL, Smitty I was in the why/how camp on your chest restore. Made me a believer…big time believer.


----------



## Gshepherd

Looking at it in the hot tub there it already looks a lot better…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, thanks! 

But Don Yoda has to make a tote for a combo plane! The Force has to be strong. Very strong indeed…


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, I agree with you about Smitty and Don (and others) making us believers in their tenacity. Yet, the most valuable gift of these restores is that they stir a spark of confidence that makes me think that "Hey, maybe I can do that to."

Inspiration


----------



## Brit

That should keep you busy for 15 mins Don.


----------



## donwilwol

I have summoned the restoration gods and have predicted it will be a user again. I'm thinking cherry for a knob and tote. A new life with a new set of threads. I may need to dig up a few pieces, I'd buy a donor plane, but that's just a vicious cycle.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, if you pull that one off I will be in awe of your restoration skills, I have no dobut that you can do it!


----------



## Brit

You mean you're not already Mauricio? What does the man have to do?


----------



## mochoa

No I am already, that one would just make him a restoration god!


----------



## mochoa

I regret not buying the Veritas low angle jack during the cyber Monday deal…. it was only $175… oh well.


----------



## bhog

Looks like a fun journey Don.

Shep raised the bar with that pic.We are not worthy.


----------



## ShaneA

Potentially bad news fellas…(forgive me for talking power tools for a moment) my DeWalt 13" planer may have gone to meet his maker. I was planing down some resawn figured/crotch walnut to about a 1/4" thickness, when the really heavily figured part shattered in the planer. Sounded like death probably sounds. But, not the first time I have had a piece break loose while planing. So I kill the power, raise the cutter head, and knock loose all visible pieces. Thinking no big deal. Go to turn it back on, and there must have been something jammed up top. Made a funny noise, clanging type a few rattles…but the smell was one of burning metal electrical. You know the one, it stank something terrible. I didn't have the heart to tear it all apart and see what had been destroyed on the innards. But, I am a little worried. A new planer is not in the budget. Those things are kind of spendy in my world. Fearing the worst. : (


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^That sucks. Lost my planer for awhile this summer (fortunately not for the long haul) and there were tasks that simply didn't get done, waiting for it to be repaired. Grinding and burning don't sound good at all…


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh nooo Shane. Loose parts inside a planer can equal an untimely fate. Maybe ya got lucky and just the chain went? Glass half full. Good luck.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Smitty, it was the smell of failure. I hate that smell!


----------



## waho6o9

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/3458339688.html

If repairs are cost prohibitive maybe a 150.00 planer can 
tide you over.

HTH,


----------



## LukieB

Bummer Shane, unfortunately I am familiar with that smell of power tool death, my compressor kicked the bucket a couple months ago. Hope for the best for you, maybe it'll be a simple a replacing a couple parts. Best of luck.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/dewalt-parts-c-1009.html


----------



## waho6o9

Ereplacementparts is an excellent source for parts. They saved me a couple
of times.

Good call LukieB.


----------



## terryR

Bummer, Shane! In comp engineering school I was always warned NOT to let the magic smoke out of devices…nothing seems to work after that magic smoke comes out… 

I sure hope yours' is repairable! About 5 weeks ago I found the chain drive not functioning on my lunchbox planer. I couldn't raise or lower the cutting heads…took off the top and sides…found nothing! No problems at all! So…I just sat it down and tried to forget about it…ya know? A week later I picked it up to move it to another table, and a rat's nest fell out from the bottom…clogging up the chain mechanism. A simple 10 second fix. LOL

Don…ummm…I'm pretty sure he is already a demi god! He's probably finished that 45 in the time it took me to type this with my 10 thumbs. And, the finished photos will make all of us that don't have a 45 vewy, vewy jealous. I'm talking 'getting out the credit card' jealousy!


----------



## lysdexic

Shane - no biggie now that you know how to dimension and mill all your lumber with hand planes! Right?


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, Scott I can make a board flat. Had to finish the one that killed the planer by hand. But, I doubt I lack the skill to produce two or three boards that are all the same thickness. The planes did bail me out yesterday, cause I am down to the wire on this Christmas gift. Shop time has been so limited lately. Kinda sad really.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good point Smitty - a #45 tote created and placed will be great to watch.

15 mins … I was thinking along the same line Andy.

Sorry to hear that Shane and i am sorry that the unsympathetic ScottyB had to call you out as he did, in your hour of despair none the less. That guy is just cold hearted.


----------



## ShaneA

He has been on a tear lately. First, calling your saw a "pointy thing" and then questioning (rightly so) my hand plane skillz. What has gotten into this guy? I remember before all you guys started to torture him, that he was actually nice.


----------



## Brit

Yeah I think we're reaping what we've sown Shane, that's for sure.


----------



## Gshepherd

ohhhhhh Noooooo!!!!!!! Shane, that sucks but it may not be as bad as it smells though. Al, is always quoting that line. But this time it may be True. Get it torn apart and see what it is….. How big are your boards at 1/4 inch and If it is lumber I have at the shop I can get it done today and in the mail tomorrow….. I do have some Black Walnut…. Depending on width I might have some pretty figured stuff.

I know right now your thinking ScottyB is playing some sad Violin music for you or dancing a jig. Although probably true don't let that get ya down. We have pushed him to the dark voids of hell but we can get him back. Just stay strong….

Hog, I did have the over the edge pic but it surely would have been banned by the internet police. I can only show you the before and after pics but not the During….... You saw the after *Al *pic so here is the *Al* before pic.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ That guy is sick. I like him.

The horrors Steak has witnessed …. poor pooch.


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks for the offer Shep. I think I have all milled up, ready. It was the last boards for the flat panels.

That picture is wrong! You search prowess is strong…


----------



## mochoa

LOL, Shep has strong Search-Fu indeed.

On topic of planes, just to change it up a bit , I've been looking at the new Stanley #62 and I know that Dan likes it a lot. Dan are you around?

The biggest issue I see with the plane is that the adjustable mouth doesn't close up very tight. Has anyone one else used the plane and found this to be an issue? For just a little more I could have gotten that Veritas BU Jack deal on Cyber Monday, Dammn!


----------



## AnthonyReed

In lieu of Dan speaking for himself; here is his review of the #62:

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2669


----------



## lysdexic

And to confuse things further, Maur, I am Veritas BU jack fan. I reach for it far more often than the #62 or a Stanley #5.


----------



## thedude50

Shane, don't fret the motor is no where near the cost of a new planer and stop and take it all apart first, remove all the wood that is inside be sure to blow it all out good with compressed air and then with a mirror and a flashlight and some long needle,nose pliers look for and remove any wood that may have gotten into the motor be sure it is unplugged. then rotate the machine by hand and look for more wood this will take some time but just because it flashed off the wood chips does not mean that the planer is dead. next remove the knives and look under them towards the head this too will take some time. After you have every thing clear and you pull out the motor brushes and inspect the armature you should be good to try and put it back together. If it does not run look for a De Walt service center near you they fixed Daniels planer for 90 dollars and the cause was similar. I dont think this is un fixable in any way I had the same thing happen to the old 733 and it was fine after i actually got all the tiny bits of wood out of the armature. Good Luck My Friend


----------



## lysdexic

In fact, you want to borrow mine?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Merry Christmas to all you plane nuts ,enjoy reading this thread .


----------



## DaddyZ

Don

Looks like a nice restore in Progress !!!

Shane

I took the side off my Delta planer once for the fun of it, Noticed a couple of bolts holding the roller feed rollers were loose & 1 was missing, Found a replacement & tightened back up. I think I had a lucky break….


----------



## Bertha

Shep, I was fully expecting a ban for that dog pic. I've got that whole series of pics of your boy with the arsenal. It doesn't get much better.
.
That was a strong string of callouts.
.


----------



## bandit571

Spent most of yesterday sharpening a few irons up. Showed one to my 18 yr. old grandson, he tried it out as a straight razor! And, it worked! I even sharpened up that #33 Scrub plane. Must have been bored?

I have a set of irons and lever caps headed this way. They are for the KIEFABER ( Millers Falls?) #4









A Stanley #4 is loaning some for now.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Tony, I've already revisited Dan's review, great info. That's where I saw his comment about the mouth opening.

Scott, thanks for the offer! But that would be torture, I was interested at $175 for cyber Monday, regular price of $225 goes over my threshold.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You need a #162 vintage, Maur…


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I hate you….just sayin!


----------



## lysdexic

You are a vintage #62 whore. I love it.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, it wins on looks, how much did you pay for it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

$90.

Mouth is chipped underneath, doesn't effect use. Then $40 for the LN iron, and $20-ish for the adjuster that was missing. So, $150 all told… Too much for a flawed piece? Not to me. It was a fun journey, and I love the tool.


----------



## bandit571

sharpened a few irons the other day









Both of these got the treatment of beltsander, stones, and sandpaper. Savage #6 also got the treatment.

All the planes have arrived down in the Dungeon. Now comes an Inventory, and I'll see which need a touch-up.


----------



## mochoa

Id say its worth it! Its a beautiful tool. I just looked back at the restore blog. I see you used the dmt to flatten it. Pretty cool. I'm geting a dmt for christmas. I'm holding off on the new 62.. I'm not convinced yet.


----------



## bandit571

Should be getting a small box of parts today, according to the USPS blurb. I can re-fit a couple planes later today. Until then, maybe some work in the Dungeon? Where is Igor? I need that "Lah-bore-atory" Asssistant. Now, is it: "EYE-Gore", or is it EEE-Gore?


----------



## chrisstef

FYI - Stanley 98 for sale … http://lumberjocks.com/topics/44107


----------



## StumpyNubs

I thought some of you folks might like this one. Funniest thing I've seen all day. Which is saying a lot around my shop…


----------



## mochoa

LOL, Stump the best is the guys face in the background!


----------



## chrisstef

Good god thats funny stump. Thanks for that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I thought the best part was when she smelled the gun!


----------



## waho6o9

What a classic, thanks Stumpy


----------



## LukieB

Laughed so hard I think I peed a little…thanks Stumpy


----------



## thedude50

ROFLMAO that was the best thing i have seen today too


----------



## DaddyZ

Already passed it around the office !!!!


----------



## donwilwol

update on the #45


----------



## Bertha

Stump, that was the best thing I've ever seen in my life. 
.
I burst when those crackers went off.
.
That looked like a nice 1911; I hope she didn't scuff it


----------



## Gshepherd

Gotta say it again Don, that 45 restore is a work of art….


----------



## Bertha

Dude, I take it back, the best part is during the slow-mo when he's got his arms curled up in pure joy


----------



## DaddyZ

The Yodon has done it again !!!


----------



## bandit571

A small box cane in the mail today. Couple of lever caps, a cap iron for a Sargent block plane, and the iron, and the knob with a bolt. Two complete irons were in the box as well, a 2" wide "TwoTone " stamped one, with a RED chip breaker (??) and a Worth 1-3/4 iron with a chipbreaker. A LARGE brass adjuster wheel, and two frog bolts. Alastly, a couple of the bolts where those irons/lever caps clamp onto. getting ready to head down to the Dungeon for some clean up work. Looks like some fun coming up….

nice job on the 45, Don Yoda….


----------



## bandit571

Got most of the metal parts cleaned up and shiny. Neither of the lever caps have a spring plate, no biggie. Ran all three irons through the sharpener stages. The RED chipbreaker is now shiny, bare metal. TwoTone have a red chip breaker?? Getting ready to clean a few bolts, and a BIG Brass wheel. Looks like a lefty as far as threads are coccerned. Will have a few photos later, IF anyone would like to see this stuff.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Of course, Bandit! Don't be holding back on us!!!


----------



## Bertha

*A small box cane*
.
Freudian slip? Cane swap? Maybe 2014, right?


----------



## bandit571

In a small box that caMe in the mail ( hey, i can't afford proof readers) were all of these parts…









This is after a trip down to the Dungeon so Igor could work them over. Another view of the victums?









even the bolts got worked over..









There was a 2" wide iron chipbreaker and lever cap in this mess. Now almost all cleaned up, i found a place for them, seems a #4 sized plane needed a few parts..









Now, if I can just do something about that stamp on the iron..









That's right, it says "TWOTONE" STANLEY MADE IN USA

Ps: A small box can come into my house, any time…...


----------



## chrisstef

Cane swap … this aint the 80's no more fellas. They found out that stuff is actually bad for you.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, that was weird, just posted a few pictures of those parts. No post showing up? Oh well, try this again..









This is after a good clean up by Igor, down in the Dungeon..









even cleaned the bolts up. There is a plane that needs a 2" wide cutter assembly, so









Never mind that it is a Stanley Two Tone iron…









As for the rest? Might sell as a parts lot. Not sure just yet….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, NOW the first post shows up???? Sorry about the double insult….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bandit has smallbox? Isn't that deadly?


----------



## chrisstef

Only if left untreated Stumpy. Luckily Bandit's got creams and pills to cure a variety of different ailments. Bhog hooked him up with his leftovers.


----------



## bhog

LOL true.I never take all the antibiotics like they tell you too.


----------



## bandit571

That is what I get for going down to the Dungeon to make Igor work? Ok









THIS is the Dungeon, for now. Set up to wire brush some parts. I also clamped a 2×2 Oak piece so i could take a few Test drives…









Parplus #5 started things out…









then the Kiefaber #4, with that Two Tone iron….









followed by the Union #3. as for saws? I think I have a few…









just hanging around…..

Everyone wants a little Small Box…...


----------



## mochoa

I just pulled the trigger on the new Stanley #62. Merry Christmas to me! If I dont like it then its Dan's fault…. ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Does it ever suprise you when you are blocked from a thread? I have noticed it a couple of times in the last couple if days, one was fairly obvious to me, but the other caught me off guard a bit. You cant even send em a PM to see what happened.

Congrats on the 62 Mauricio. You can whip it into shape, if you aren't thrilled out of the box.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Huzzah!!!


----------



## lysdexic

Good for you Mauricio.

Shane, I can not read your post about being blocked since I have blocked each and every one of your posts here on LJs.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane's been blocked? Geez…. Who done the deed?


----------



## ShaneA

Apparently I am a two time loser Smitty. One is even a semi regular poster on this thread, and it isn't even Scott. Tough to say, because I cant even PM a question as to why…but I probably had it coming.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Meh… I'd look at it as an opportunity to focus on the positive side of LJs. Plenty of sketchy content out there, now there's some you really don't have to filter…


----------



## JGM0658

Shane, when yo mentioned semi regular poster I thought to check my buddy list and to my surprise I had you blocked. Sorry men, I have no idea why that was, I must have confused you with another person. In any case if you were referring to me I have no beef with you and you are unblocked.

As to being surprised, no, I know full well who blocks me and I am glad they do as I have them on my list as well.


----------



## Brit

That block link is a bit too close to the send a message link for my liking. I'm sure one day I'm going to get twitchy finger syndrome and click the wrong link.


----------



## chrisstef

Mauricio - congrats on pulling the trigger on the #62. Stef wants one.

Shane - ive been surprised blocked before. Ehh no biggie as far as im concerned. My best attributes are D&F jokes, pics of man boobs, roasting BHog, and smelling like hamster bedding so no real content lost in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## terryR

Mauricio, congrats on the 62, again! Can't wait to see it in action…

At the moment I'm trying to talk myself OUT of a sweet old Harvey Peace saw for a gift…cost the same as a decent pair of boots, will surely last longer!  Any help would be appreciated,,,

carry on…


----------



## chrisstef

Terry - coming here to talk yourself out of a saw is like going to the bar to quit drinking.

You got some duct tape? Im sure you do. Now take your boots and lay them sole up on the table. Starting at the toe begin to wrap generously with duct tape (your color of choice). Finish it off with a a handheld plumbers torch to ensure the tape will never unstick itself. Purchase saw.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Guys, this will be my first new plane. I just read a Schwarz blog from a while back when he says that after getting a couple of duds and writing bad reviews that he finally got a plane where the mouth closed up all the way. It sounds like Stanley has been reading the reviews and making improvements. So maybe I'll get one from the good batch.

The only other turn thing that gave me pause from an Aesthetical Beefiness (word of the day) standpoint is was the hollow aluminum cap iron, it works ok so it not really an issue.

Hopefully I'll love it as much as Dan does.


----------



## mochoa

I only have one person blocked and I don't mind saying it: *Moron*. He is blocked because he lives up to his name in every single post he makes.


----------



## mochoa

Stef: LOL.


----------



## Gshepherd

Wow you guys got a little busy yesterday. Bandit liked his parts so much he rubbed it in our nose twice (that is 2 times)....

Well I finally found a place yesterday to move the shop. Talked to the owner and he is a down to earth guy. I can't move in till Jan 1 cause there are tenants in there now which are moving next door to a larger shop. Court is Monday so hopefully they don't do the 3 day your out crap cause I have no other choice but to wait till this spot opens up. It is 2,000 sq ft smaller and $500 cheaper. So I will make due for now. I figure 25-30 trips with the 23ft gooseneck trailer I will have it whipped….. Tis the Season…...


----------



## chrisstef

Well it sounds like good news Shep. Hopefully youve found a landlord that wants to work with his tenant. Better get that BenGay out for the move


----------



## ShaneA

Well…congrats on the new shop, at least. Gotta feel good to at least find something. Too bad you are so far away, or I would pitch in with helping on ONE load. : )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Things are indeed looking up, G. Excellent news. Wish I could help move, too! Not ever been to the Left Coast, though.


----------



## terryR

Stef…I'm with ya, buddy! Might even use some of that flame colored duct tape!

Hello Harvey!


----------



## LukieB

*Maur*, another congrats on the new 62, interested to hear another opinion on them. Although, I still think when I break down and get one, I'm going vintage.

*Terry/Stef*, LOL Yeah not the place to come if you want to be talked down from a ledge…we'll push you

*Shep*, my offer still stands to help a brother out with a move, I 've got a 20ft flatbed car hauler, could cut that down to 12-15 trips. Got an smaller enclosed one as well, for those things you can't risk rain or snow on. LOL


----------



## chrisstef

Terry - a proper pair of boots wouldnt be complete without some tough guy flames! Im all for it.

I wonder if we could ever quantify the amount of money spent from sole encouragment of this thread. Id be willing to bet its upwards of $10k. Sick, all of us, sick.


----------



## Gshepherd

Lukie, that may be a plan for sure. Good news is this guy has a forklift I can borrow and will not have to rent one.So we will have forklift at both shops… I will need a hand on some stuff, like the Moulder, SLR Saw, dust collector, shapers, planer, jointer, lathe, drill presses, cabinets, frig, profile grinder, opti control stand, cnc machine,panel master, computers, cantilever racks, pallet racks, lumber, tools, bandsaws, Mikron, drum sanders, Hussey, scroll saw, recliners, shelving, transformers,work benches, 10×12 shed, edge sander, upcut saw, miter saws, roller tables, that A5 and a few other odds and ends….. After that I pretty much can do the rest….LOL…....

Oh do you know where Martin Produce is on 85 south of La Salle? New shop is east of there about 1 mile….


----------



## mochoa

Dang Lucas, that sounds like a shop you want to be thouroughly familary with. lol.

Good luck on the move Shep, glad you found a place.


----------



## donwilwol

Shep, I'll be helping in spirit.

Mauricio, I'm sure you'll love the 62. It probably won't send a shiver up your spine like Smitty's does, but I guess they can't all do that.

My image of the day


----------



## ShaneA

Bravo, again Don. This one is in the amazing catagory. Nice to see what is truely possible.


----------



## terryR

THAT ONE is truely amazing, Don! You've certainly raised the bar on what is restorable once again…

----------------
...off topic…
Merry Christmas to me…









Harvey Peace P37 from the 1880's…sharpened…headed to Alabama!


----------



## planepassion

Don, you should name your #45 "Phoenix", for truly you have resurrected it from the ashes. I look forward to seeing pictures of it in future project posts. Money shots like the one you posted are the best buddy. Well done.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Don, however, I have been thinking that one day it might be fun to make a custom brass lever cap for it. It doesnt look too complex. That and rasping down the tote a little bit might make it even sweeter, a little personalization… I'd bet it be a looker then!









Does anyone have a scrap of brass bar stock they would part with?

Terry that saw is a beauty, cant wait to see you cut something with it.


----------



## mochoa

Don, again that #45 is amazing. I cant believe how little pitting there is.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Mauricio & Terry.

Good to hear Shep. Best of luck.

Don's skill is ridiculous.


----------



## lysdexic

Terry - fine, fine choice there sir. Scotty like.


----------



## waho6o9

Don rocks, amazing restore and the picture does it right, nice handles
as well.

Good luck on your move Shep! Things turn out for the best, I'll be helping
in spirit.

What a saw Terry. The handle looks so comfortable and the Aesthetical Beefiness
is totally bitch en.


----------



## Brit

Looking good Don. The cherry fence was the right way to go.

Terry - that is a beauty. You'll have to let us know how you like the hang angle. Is it rip or crosscut?


----------



## donwilwol

Nice saw Terry. Not much restoration needed there. You must figure the lathe will be keeping you busy !


----------



## Dcase

Catching up on things again..

Don- Very Nice!

Mauricio, I think you will like the 62.. It does have its flaws but as I have said the flaws are only minor IMO. It may require a little tuning, it may take a little getting used to but once you get it dialed in it will plane with the best of them…

Here are some of my 62 action shots… 


























And now some end grain shavings…



















The biggest issue that I have had with the plane was the rough/sharp casting of the body. You will see what I am talking about when you get yours. The bottom edges all the way around the plane are sharp and will dent and ding up the wood if you do not smooth them out. To fix the problem I just took a sanding block with 180 grit or so and I chamfered the edges down.


----------



## lysdexic

Terry - I've been eyeballing Joe's saws for sometime but I have blown my tool / Christmas budget on a new TV.

Speaking of aesthetical beefiness - before pics


----------



## ShaneA

Scott, you are a man of precision. That looks to be a pretty accurate and square tape box you got there. Would have taken me an hour just to put the tape on the wall so it didnt look like a first grader did it.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta ask Scotty, what ya spring for on the new tube? Looks like youve got a sweet man cave goin.


----------



## lysdexic

Who said it didn't take me longer? I put the tape up to visualize the "mass" so I could choose which studs and commit to a height.

The first phase of the HT revamp is done so I finally got back into the shop last night. Sweet. What took the longest was that we had/have a entertainment center that my wife loves. I had disassembled it twice to cut it down to make room for a bigger TV. There was no way I could modify it for this one. It took months to lobby and win the fight that it* had to go*.

So I move it into the spare bedroom. However the spare bedroom had some hand me down furniture that needed to go in the attic. But the attic was full of crap and kids toys that my wife was saving to give to her sister's kids. It was a chain reaction that took 2 weeks to shift around.


----------



## lysdexic

Dang - another duplicate post


----------



## lysdexic

Size doesn't matter Stef. You of all people should know that.


----------



## chrisstef

I was thinkin brand more than size Scotty. Im a big samsung guy personally. Theyve treated me very well over the years. Solid burn … portabello.


----------



## lysdexic

I am a Samsung guy as well but in my research the Sammy's are asking a hefty premium. Sharp has produced some larger LEDs that get great reviews and are significantly cheaper than the Sammy's, Panny's or Pio's.

So Sharp LED it is.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Space for the TV ScottyB, Mine is a Vizio - clearest Picture I could find at the time


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Dan! Is that all done with the same iron? Or do you have a standard and high angle iron?

Dan I'm trying to find info on making my own brass lever cap. All it is, is a couple of holes through a brass bar, drill and tap a hole for the clamping screw, shape and polish it and you golden. If I do end up doing it and have some left over brass I'll send you a piece if think you might want to do it too.

Scott, sweet HT man, vey nice!


----------



## lysdexic

The console it in the pic is left over from the previous entertainment center. It is too tall for its current spot. So…....now I am looking at building my own cabinet. I've thought about trying to refurb/reclaim an older piece, a la Smitty, but I am not sure that aesthetic beefiness goes well in a HT setup.

Mos and Al, I am even considering resurrecting the HTPC but man, you talk about a time sink!


----------



## chrisstef

I like your style Scotty. Im still rockin 2 plasmas, those suckers are cheap now but stand in front of them long enough and you'll catch a tan. I hate not having a tv in the shop any more. Ever since they went all digital i refuse to pay for yet another box just to have a tube in the shop. Hate me some comcast. I might get one of those little converters and some bunny ears. I like listening to baseball / basketball / espn while im in the shop.

If i had a vote in the mix OG i say a Smitty refurb would be killer. Maybe an old buffet or something with some length to it chopped down a little to sneak under the new tv. Some sliding doors on the bottom would hide a lot of your HT stuff. I also do not care for exposed wires.

Where ya gonna put your nintendo?


----------



## lysdexic

Back to a more relevant topic: sharpening.

I am about to lose patience with my oil stone sharpening set up and it disappoints me. They truly are slow. It is getting to the point that I am dread sharpening and thus I procrastinate. It goes without saying, especially here, that is a deadly symptom ina hand tool based shop.

Dan sent me some diamond film to try and I really like it for polishing but I am considering bailing on the oil stones. There seems a lot of you who are fond of the DMTs.


----------



## bandit571

a few suggestions on the "E.C."?









This was reclaimed Cedar, from an old Picnic Table. Done up Mission Style..









Barn wood? Another Mission Style…









Maybe adjust the size of this stained Beech table?


----------



## lysdexic

Stef, duly noted. I will look for a suitable piece for refurb.

This TV replaces an 2002 50" Pio plasma that I bought from Dell as a computer monitor. It can only do DVI and component. It is not HDCP compliant and will never be able to display a blu-ray. It still has a GREAT picture but will only do analog. Bummer.

The #1 son is getting a Wii U for Xmas. Now that it is 1080p I think it will look awesome at 80"

I hate exposed wires but kind of like exposed components.


----------



## mochoa

Scott, I've been using 3M paper and getting a whacked sharp edge fast. But I still procrastinate on changing the paper when I need to (which is not that often but still). I just got a DMT 250/350 grit. I'm going to use it for the initial bevel and for flattening my 1000/6000 water stones. I'll still be finishing off with 1 and maybe .3 micron 3M film though.

However, I just remembered Dan's trick of using MDF to stick the paper to. I'm going to try that. It will greatly reduce my procrastinating.

I think a couple of guys here were using the DMT / Water stone combo (Jason?). Question for those guys, what do you use to lubricate the DMT? Can't use oil, it will contaminate my waterstones, cant use water, it will rust the plate?


----------



## mochoa

Bandit, nice work on those tables man.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I have not had any problems with the aluminum cap. So far it has worked just fine. The Stanley iron is a beast and it is so thick that it absorbs the pressure with ease. The cap just needs to keep it snug. I will say a brass cap would look really cool so I will look forward to seeing one if you do it.

I only have the one iron in the 62 and its primary bevel is 25 deg and I usually hone a slight micro bevel on it at about 29 deg. That iron with that angle has worked very well for me on everything.

I hated the looks of the tote but it grew on me and I don't even think about it anymore. It turned out that the tote was rather comfortable so I just left mine the way it was. I had originally planned on reshaping to the more traditional Stanley style.

TVs, My first big flat screen TV was a 50" Samsung Plasma. I liked the TV but I was having some problems with the still images getting burned into the screen. Sometimes a faded image would burn in and stay as long as a week or longer.. They always went away but it was kind of annoying. I sold the tv after a couple years.

I went about 2 years or so before we decided to buy another big screen. This time I was looking at the LCD TV's because I didn't want to deal with the burned images that I got with the Plasma. While shopping I found a really great deal on a Panasonic 55" but it was a Plasma. As much as I didn't want another plasma I just couldn't pass up the price tag. I was talking to the sales guy and he told me the technology on the plasma tvs had improved a lot since my last one and that I shouldn't have any problems with burning.. Turns out he was right, I have had the Panasonic plasma for a few years now and have never once had an image burn to the screen. The tv has even been left on overnight with still images on the screen and they didn't burn in at all.


----------



## lysdexic

Nice looking furniture there Bandit.

Jamie posted this as a shelf. I like the idea, maybe tone down the "Asian" a bit and make it foor standing.


----------



## Dcase

Scott- The paper I sent you was a 1 micron 3M sheet. That is about equal to 8k waterstone.

I started with Scary Sharp and then upgraded to Shapton glass stones back in Jan of this year. I got a 1 & 6k Shapton and would still do a final hone on the 3M paper. The Shapton stones cut very fast but they wear very fast and will dish like crazy if you do not flatten before every use. My 1k stone which was used most is already near death. The stones are very thin to start out with and IMO they are not designed to last. The glass stones are much thinner then the old solid ceramic Shaptons.

A few months ago I decided to go out and get a DMT fine grit Dia-stone to use as a replacement for my 1k Shapton. This purchase was one of the smartest choices I have made when it comes to sharpening. The DMT stone never needs to be flattened and it is such a time saver not having to flatten the stones before every use. I still use the 6K Shapton but I spend a lot less time on that stone so it does not dish/wear as bad as my 1k… My advice would be to get yourself a fine grit DMT stone along with an 8K water stone of some kind. Those are really the only two stones you need.

Mauricio- You can lube the DMT stone with water or a lot of people suggest glass cleaner… I use water or simple green as the lube on mine. Simple Green only because I keep a spray bottle of it in my shop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

This place be Hoppin' Today…

@Terry - That H-P is reakin' o Aesthetical Beefiness… Only true ManHands can touch that saw, so promise me you won't let BHog fondle it, okay? 

@Lysdexic - Precision Man is alive and well, and inspirational as always. I like the Jamie shelf alot. Definitely has a ScottyBYo! look to it, too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and for actual content contribution:

Love the DMT set I have, wouldn't trade 'em out. If I'd add anything, it would be their ultra fine stone. But that's questionable since I strop; the polish I get with the green compound and thirty swipes seems hard to improve on. A Sharpen Fest would be nice, to see how Dan and Don and Bandit and others get their edges, but that's not happening anytime soon. Unless ya'll get Facetime.


----------



## mochoa

Aesthetical Beefiness:








Thats not a #62 though. I think its the LN BU Smoother

Dan, so DMT's dont rust with water? Good to know.


----------



## donwilwol

I buy glass cleaner at the dollar store for the dmts


----------



## mochoa

I love a good sharpening discussion.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur - I use water. There is some discoloration on the heavier grit sides for sure, likely rust from particulates, but I dont' have a sink in the shop / just wipe them down after each use. I don't think it's stone's surface actually rusting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

and Darn You for posting that #164 picture…


----------



## mochoa

hehehe.

Smitty are your DMT's 3" wide or did you get the really big one? I saw you use to it flatten your vintage #62 and that seems like a huge plus. Flattening planes soles sucks so if the DMT can be employed then is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, dully noted on the glass cleaner, why is that so good? is it because it evaporates? I wonder if I want that stuff on my water stones, but it does evaporate anyway.

Hey is there anything to put in the tub of water for the water stones so it doesn't get slimy? Splash of bleach or something?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I bought the two-stone pack that had their four grits on them. 3" wide. Cost wasn't bad at all, as I recall. Something around the $125 / $135 mark?


----------



## ksSlim

DMTs in my shop. Fine and xFine get the most use. Have a fine curve thingie for carving gouges.
I've used a strop on my irons, knives, chisels and gouges between actually putting them back on the DMTs.


----------



## bandit571

Random shots on a Thursday afternoon…









Where else can a plane carry two "spares"?









In the "Trunk", of course…...


----------



## Dcase

Smitty I would do a sharpen fest but I don't have anyone to operate a camera to tape me. I would also like to see how others sharpen.

Mauricio, the DMT stones are just steel plates with the diamond grit bonded to the surface so the steel can rust if not taken care of. I have had some slight surface rust show up on my coarse DMT stone but its not really an issue. The surface rust can be scrubbed right off with a scotch pad.

I don't know if there are any advantages to use glass cleaner over some other liquid cleaner. Any water based solution will work. The point it to just have some kind of liquid to carry away the metal particles. Every now and then my coarse/xcoase DMT will need to be cleaned and to do that I follow the directions that DMT gives to clean and that is to use an abrasive cleaner, I use ZUD, and a nylon brush.

Getting a water based cleaning solution on your water stones won't hurt them any. I wet down my Shapton stones with Simple Green as well and it has not hurt the stones any. As long as its not oil or some chemical other then water based.


----------



## mochoa

Good info Dan.

How about slimy algae growth in the tube of water stones? how might one prevent that? I read about someone putting a splash of bleach in there…


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Scotty. I'm a Samsung person myself as well. I would completely agree that if they're not at a sale price, they are a bit expensive. The Sharp tvs do look… well, just that. Are those new large LED Sharp TVs quattrons too? Not being in the market for a new TV, I haven't looked in a long time… 
-

Congrats on the 62 Mauricio


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, they put barley in burlap to keep algae out of small fish ponds. I can't think of a reason it wouldn't work.its safe. I have a fish pond about 5×10 and a baseball size clump works so it doesn't take much.


----------



## Dcase

I would suppose bleach wouldn't hurt the stones any… idk though?

One of the reasons I went with the Shapton stones is because they do not need to be soaked in water. With the Shapton stones all you have to do is spray a little water on the stone before you use it.


----------



## Mosquito

lol there were 16 new posts between when I typed my last post, and when I actually posted it… 
-

I don't leave my waterstone soaking, so I wipe it off and prop one edge up so it can dry underneath too. I just spray it down with water, enough to coat the top, and then prep whatever I'm going to be sharpening. Take irons out of planes and off chip breakers, etc. Then I go to town, flattening the waterstone after ever 2-3 if I'm just doing a quick hone.

I use DMT's for everything before the waterstone, unless it's something really bad, then I slap some 150grit paper on either a mirror tile, or my granite piece.

I found an awesome little pump spray bottle that I wanted to use to spray my waterstone. It was a fabreeze bottle. Supposed to use it to spray on to the furnace filter to "fabreeze" the whole house. Poured it out, cleaned it a few times with soap and water, filled it with water, and started using that. Didn't get it clean enough, apparently, as I could only sharpen for about 10 minutes before the smell would give me a headache…


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I reuse spray bottles all the time and there have been some where the smell of what ever was in there before just wont go away. I get headaches from those strong scents also. Fabreeze is def a strong one.


----------



## mochoa

Sharpton's look nice, sad to see that they don't last very long though. I saw that Cosman video you posted all he used was 1k and 30,000K! Sounds crazy.

Thanks for the tips guys. I think I may stop soaking and just sprits like Mos does. I'll see how that goes.


----------



## Dcase

To be fare I was using my sharpening stones daily most of this year. For someone who only sharpens a few blades once a week the stones would last a lot longer.

I have a Cosman video where he shows how to sharpen and he uses a Norton 1000/8k combo stone. He uses the iron after the 8k stone and his shavings are fine as fine can be. Then I watch a video where he uses the Shapton stones and he goes on his sales pitch on why the 30k grit stone is such an important stone to have if you want a truly sharp edge. The kicker is he puts the iron in and planes after using the 30k stone and the shavings are the same as the ones in the video when he uses the 8k Norton.

I don't doubt that the 30k stone leaves a more polished edge then the 8k but I do believe you reach a point where a higher polished edge does not make a difference in performance when it comes to woodworking tools. Cosman proves that himself by getting the same cutting performance from the 8k stone as he does the 30k Shapton.

I like Cosman but you gotta keep in mind that he is a sales man. Selling a 300+ dollar sharpening stone is going to result in a higher commission then selling a hundred dollar stone.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Scott that is a shame to hear about your oil stones; you made such a great setup for them. The way you have them laid out looks as though it would make sharpening really handy.

The fact that DMT's do not need to be flattened is a HUGE bonus for me. That fact alone is why i bought the X-coarse for initial / primary bevel & flattening.

Mauricio i keep my Norton 1000/8000 stone soaking. About every third sharpening i change the water and add a good splash of bleach. As little time as i am working in my shop, the interval between water changes can be as long as 2 months. I do not get algae and i have seen no detrimental effects resulting on the stone.

I have also noticed the discoloration, that Smitty describes, on my DMT D8X Dia-Sharp from using water as lubricant but can not see that it is damaging the stone.

I'll qualify the above statements with the fact that i know nothing…


----------



## donwilwol

I notice the discoloration isn't nearly as bad when I use the glass cleaner. Just another reason I splurged and spent a whole dollar on glass cleaner for the dmt's.

*Question* for the esteem panel. Has anybody come across this logo on the back of a lever cap before? I've never seen it. This is on a plane that has remnants of a type 15,16 and 17.










No where's near finished, but working properly none the less.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've heard they were out there once before, hadn't seen one. Bet it's defective, better send it to me for disposal…


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not sure what it is, or why it is, but I feel like I get a better edge on my 6000g waterstone than I do my 8000g DMT… I never got really good consistent thin shavings off the dmt, but with the waterstone, it seems almost hard not to get it that good… 
-

Don that lever cap marking is pretty sweet…

(See what I did there?)


----------



## donwilwol

its funny Smitty. It had a victory iron that was pretty beat, so I was looking through my iron box and all I had was a SW. I'm thinking do I want to put a SW on it? Then I get looking and find the SW iron is actually the correct vintage. Some days it just falls together. I guess that makes up for the days it just falls apart.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Tony, even though you no nothing I appreciate the nothing you share. Good to know bleach doesn't hurt the stones, at least so far anyway. I've already added a splash of bleach.

I'm going to try not soaking for a while and just spritzing, see how that goes. After they soak a little more in the bleach. They havent been used in a while so they probably have a nice slimy build up.

Don, glass cleaner from the dollar store it is! And nice logo under the lever cap. That might be calendar worthy for the next one.

I learn something new and tweak my method every time we get into the sharpening discussions. Thanks Guys!


----------



## Dcase

Don, cant say I have seen that before. Makes you wonder how it got there and why it is there.

I have a number of smaller oil stones and I really like the feel of sharpening on them. I have an easier time sharpening chisels free hand with the oil stones for some reason. The speed in which they cut is a big issue though. Even the more coarse oil stones cut very slow. The other issue I have had with the oil stones is that they are hard to keep clean and as they clog up they cut even slower. I do like to use them from time to time though.


----------



## mochoa

Mos, I have no doubt that 6k is sharp enough for most anything but at least on my stones I dont get a mirror polish on 6k. I've heard others say that they do though.


----------



## mochoa

Mos what kind of pollish do you get off of 6k?


----------



## Mosquito

I do eventually. I'm using King waterstones. I bought them just to try out the process, if nothing else. So far I've been quite happy with it. I might spring for a Shapton next, but unless I accidentally break this one, it might be a little while.


----------



## Gshepherd

Looks like a AA battery with a bite taken out of it….. Why would Smitty want that….. Then to see Don spending a whole Dollar on window cleaner, I'm going to buy a Lotto ticket….

Even though I do not sharpen as heavly as you guys do I will chime in and say I use Sierra Antifreeze. It is Bio-Degradable. I use a 50/50 mix with water. It has some lubricating and anti-rust properties to it. Not to mention a pretty green color.


----------



## Dcase

The highest grit stone I have is my 6k Shapton. The 6k will leave an edge that is plenty sharp enough for most woodworking task. I would probably be fine finishing on that stone with most of my irons. What I do though is I do my final honing on 1 micron 3m paper. Sometimes I get crazy and go up to .5micron but I will admit I notice no difference between the 1 and .5.

I will probably buy myself an 8k stone someday but I like having the paper around in the shop so since its going to be there anyway I might as well just use that for now.


----------



## bandit571

Smitty: Saw is at my house….









Bolts, all of them, have been cleaned up…









As for that piece of brass that you are interested in, I cleaned it up, as well









I will PM details….

Like that crack free tote??


----------



## terryR

+1 on the DMT's. I've got a scary sharp set up…but prefer the DMT to quickly hone a lathe chisel…all I seem to do these days…although I usually go all the way to 8000.

Andy, that Peace saw is a crosscut…main reason I bought him. I'm sorta set up for saws now…one of each sharp and ready.

Spent today chiseling out my first haunched mortise…ugly isn't the right word! But, as long as the tenon fits tight, who will know? 

The Bench Build has begun!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Right on.

I must remind you though Terry, per the by laws of LJs; pictures or nothing has begun.


----------



## thedude50

Dan I agree my Shapton stones are soft and wear too fast. I don't have that problem with the naniwa Chosera stones they are hard thick and beefier and flat as your girlfriend in 3rd grade. They are easy to keep flat I just rub the sone with the flattening stone or a diamond plate after ever couple of uses. It takes only seconds and these stones show hardly any wear since I got them several months ago. And they cost less than the Shaptons of comparable thickness.


----------



## thedude50

Lube for your diamond stones. Trend makes a lapping fluid for your diamond stones. It works great it keeps the stone cleaner and it is not expensive.


----------



## bandit571

Al: Spotted a Butcher Coffin smoother today. Sitting in a glass display case at the mall where Smitty's saw came from. A whopping $65! It did have a carved "horn" in behind the iron. Maybe to grip the plane better? Three other non Butcher ironed Coffins are spread out through the mall.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That tote is a beaut, too. But the brass is what I lust after. Thanks, Bandit, PM sent!


----------



## lysdexic

Sorry Smit but Bandit has already mailed it off to me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, Gerbils!!!


----------



## ksSlim

Yo Smitty, I'd bid on that trade mark. Only seen one once.
Winfield kansas, weren't for sale.
Came from the "old" keen kutter building in Wichita.


----------



## mochoa

Shep, is that anti freeze totally non toxic? You can touch it?


----------



## WhoMe

A question for those who know better than I do, I am looking at a blade and chip breaker to replace a set that is so rusted out that it is unusable. The description states it is for a transitional type plane (#24, 26 or 35) but based on the dimensions and what it looks like, it would fit a standard #5 stanley plane. 
AM I missing something or would this fit fine. I looked at it and compared it to my #5 blade and it looks like it would be a good match.

Can anyone enlighten me as to if this is really just for a transitional or will it fit a metal plane too.

Thanks.


----------



## Dcase

WhoMe- The blade in the #24, 26 and 35 is the same iron size as the metal planes #4 and 5. So the iron itself can fit either the metal or trans planes. The chip breaker on the other hand is different. I don't think the trans plane chip breaker will work on the metal planes. The chip breakers in the trans planes are longer and or the notch for the york is placed higher. If its just the blade you are after then you should be fine.


----------



## donwilwol

Whome, I agree with Dan. Transitional chip breakers are usually different.


----------



## ShaneA

Mauricio, dont let your cat (or gerbils) drink the anti freeze. Bad news for them, if they do.


----------



## mochoa

LOL, Shane I'm not in on the gerbil business. Actually it might be a plus, mice usually get into my garage in the winter so maybe I should leave some out for them.


----------



## mochoa

I just checked the Sierra Antifreeze website, it says its "safer" and "less toxic". So its still toxic and still not completely safe, it probably just won't kill animals. So, not sure if that means you want to be soaking your hands in it.

Maybe our resident Chemist can chime in? Jorge?
"it uses propylene glycol instead of ethylene glycol"


----------



## WhoMe

Dang, Was hoping to get both.

Don, Dan, Thanks for the info.

Will most likely get the blade anyway.


----------



## Dcase

WhoMe- The chip breaker might end up working in the metal plane so don't get yourself down just yet. I think the only difference is its a little longer and the notch is higher. I guess it all depends on how much play you have with the depth wheel.

You could even get crazy and drill/file out a new slot for the york if it does not line up. I have had to do that once before on a chip breaker and it work out well.


----------



## donwilwol

if it doesn't work and you need one, let me know what you need. I've got a box full of chip breakers.


----------



## dbray45

Mos - I feel the same about the DMTs. I have the 3 micron plate and always follow with an 8000 waterstone.

The DMTs make short work of everything except the finish polish.


----------



## mochoa

DMT's are becoming pretty popular it seems. I cant wait to start using mine. With some glass cleaner sprits of course. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

I finish with the 3 micron. I have stropped after but really don't see a difference if I strop or not


----------



## Mosquito

Someone had mentioned the DMT diamond plate lapping fluid earlier… I got a bottle of it, and I can't really say that I'd recommend it. It's not that it doesn't work, because it seems to, but it's not all that cheap for the amount you get, and it makes the DMT's harder to clean off. The water doesn't wash it off too easily, unless you use a soft brush, or your fingers (I've used my hands before, and it leaves your fingers feeling strangley smooth…)


----------



## dbray45

I have looked at polishing beyond the 8000 water stone, in my job I also polish fiber optics and here you can get below .03 micron. When working with optics, this is great - for tools, they get dull just as fast. There is something to be said about polishing or sharpening too much.


----------



## thedude50

mos, no i recommended the trend lapping fluid. i use it all the time it works great. To clean my trend plate i spray it with soapy water like i use on my whetstones. this and a terry towel and the stone is just like new. no fuss.

I am selling a set of Naniwa Chosera stones I have a 400 a 1000 and a 6000 grit stone to sell I am asking 250 for the set they are new in the box never used .


----------



## LukieB

*Shep*, yeah I think so, I'm kinda familiar with that area, is that north or south of the Swift plant?

*Don*, wow that 45 looks amazing, very impressive indeed. I have actually ran across a sweetheart lever cap like that. If I remember right, They were stamped like that for only 1 year, 1930 I think. So the last of the type 14s I believe. I read it on another forum somewhere, it was a response from Patrick Leach on the subject. Rare but not valuable rare. Unless you find that guy that's trying to complete his set, LOL

*Stef*, Butt gauge showed up yesterday, thanks again broski. Should clean up real nice.

And for the record here's where my Nindendo resides. 








http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59154


----------



## BrandonW

LukieB, you need to make one of these, now:

http://www.dudeiwantthat.com/household/furniture/working-nintendo-controller-coffee-table.asp


----------



## chrisstef

I knew there would be a nofriendo guy in the mix. I miss mine. Ive got an xbox and a wii (which collects dust) but would love an original nintendo (love me some RC ProAm) and possibly a N64 just to play Rush2. Ive been a video game guy for a long long time. Currently playing COD MW3 on the box. SN name "tonzaguns". Get some.

Glad the butt gauge showed up, only about 2 months of it sitting in my car lol. Sorry i couldnt dig up an original label one


----------



## chrisstef

BW - OHH HELL YEA!!! Stef want one bad.


----------



## LukieB

Brandon, Dude I want that! What an appropriate website name. That really is one of the coolest table's I've ever seen.

Chris, yeah I used to play video games. Been a long time though, the most recent system I've got is a PS2 collecting dust, LOL. NES gets played with occasionally, Love me some Tetris. Still rocking a functional Sega Dreamcast too (gotta be getting pretty rare, don't think they sold that many) I'll rock some Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2 on it every once and awhile. And will still whoop any challengers, Get some : )


----------



## Mosquito

Forza 4 for me… I got Black Ops 2 earlier this week (found it for $35 new online) still haven't played it yet. I traded a bunch of games in and got Halo 4, but haven't played that a whole lot either. Actually, come to think of it, I haven't played on my xbox a whole lot for a while… 
-

Dude, I didn't say it doesn't work (in fact I said the opposite). It's (right now) $11.58 for a 3.5oz bottle, $26.51 for an 8.5oz, and $44.07 for 17oz on Amazon, and that's not "cheap" when you can get a 32oz bottle of name brand glass cleaner for $5, and less for generic. If it works it works and that's fine by me. But I'm not worried about the fluid I use, I'm more concerned about the edge I get, and I'm not convinced the lapping fluid will get any better of an edge than anything else, that's all.
-

That's an awesome coffee table…
-

Took today off for no reason other than "oh… I have *HOW MUCH* PTO left still?" Hoping to get some work done on projects, but also misinterpreted the girlfriend's text… I thought she worked at 10(am) but apparently she meant 10(pm) so she's still here… That may hinder progress a bit


----------



## chrisstef

Lukie- My thumbs are too fat for Tony Hawk. Ive played and do enjoy it but i aint no good thats for sure. Ive seen guys that are Jedi on that ish. Still rockin a dreamcast? We had one on our floor in college and we beat the heck out of NBA2k, you used to be able to pirate all kids of stuff for the DC. It was solid but never caught on.

Mos - Im only good for a late night crack session once in a while after the midget hits the sack. If you end up getting on line with the COD lemme know. I just bought a turtle beach headset so i can plug it directly into the component wires and no sound comes out of the tv, straight to the headset, keeps the noise down around the house. I got a couple of buddies that play and every now and again we'll throw down on a Saturday night. You thought i had farts for brains, you should hear these guys. Quite a crew. Like i said xbox handle "tonzaguns", let me know.

Offcial video game dork post end.


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - That Forza 4 - kind of like that game whats it called … Gran Tursimo? I friggin loved that game on the ps2. I skipped more class in college playing that game than i would care to admit.


----------



## ShaneA

Gran Turismo…that was an amazing game. I know exactly what you mean by crack session. Been there lots…must beat game, must beat game.


----------



## chrisstef

Love me a good crack session. 2 cans of chew, 2 liter of Mt. Dew, gummi bears, gummi worms, maybe some domino's pizza, sheets over the windows, fresh water in the "horn". Sign me up.


----------



## LukieB

Gummy bears, worms, and horn….yeah sign me up too


----------



## mochoa

I've been out of video games since having kids 4yrs ago. Kinect gave me an excuse to get a 360 but all kiddy games so far. I played some Halo but mostly spend any free time now woodworking. Cant wait for the kids to get old enough to get down on some Lego Star Wars! Then its on gain!


----------



## chrisstef

Im with ya on that Maur. This is the first year since 1994 i havent purchased Madden football. Kind of dissappointing but things done changed with a little one around. I bought the Wii hoping the wife and i could play together but shes so bad at video games i cant even lose on purpose. Now my nephew and younger cousin mostly play it when theyre over. All though i did play guitar hero: Metallica on it for quite some time. Then carpel tunnel set it as i got my Kirk Hammet on way too much.

Im mentally preparing myself for a workbench build and have a local sawyer on stand by for some materials but im waffling on my lumber choice. Soft maple, beech, sycamore, oak … what do you guys think is the most appropriate?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Pic for a Friday… Table getting some rehab (but will get it's own blog soon):


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sycamore would be cool!


----------



## mochoa

Stef, go with whatever hard wood he can get you thats big and cheap and local. Pine is good too I guess, a lot of people swear by it because it's not so slippery, it's just not pretty. All the woods you mentioned would make a beautiful bench so let the wood choose you.

Fewer pieces are better, its already a big project, trying to avoid glue ups as much as possible. All that milling and glue up is one of the biggest drags of the project.


----------



## chrisstef

Smit - that pic is damn near poetic man. Natural low lighting, gruff surface, hand tools, can i get you for the next Stef family photo shoot?

Wood choice - good call fellas. Local and large seems to make a lot of sense. Im not a big fan of milling a ton of lumber. Its noisy, dusty, and an overall pain in the buttcheeks.


----------



## mochoa

Sweet pic Smitty, you take some nice pictures man, I need to learn how to do that with the wife's camera, she has a nice one.


----------



## BrandonW

Regarding video games, I was a huge NES junkie growing up. Zelda in my opinion is one of the best games ever. I'll still play it on an emulator from time to time. Other than that, I only really get into Grand Theft Auto games, including Red Dead Redemption. We have a kinnect, but don't really use it that often.


----------



## mochoa

Paul Sellers, poor mans router:


----------



## terryR

Smitty, you do take the most intriguing photos! It's the lighting and the placement of subject…awesome, dude!

Paul Sellers is da man!


----------



## BrandonW

Paul Sellers is da man! He sure is.

While I don't regret buying a router plane, I sure do wish I knew that trick when I needed one.


----------



## terryR

I'm not sure if I'll post blogs about the whole process, but, yes I'm building a bench…Paul Sellers bench that he teaches his students on…nothing to write home about. But, better than my current bench…NONE. 

Brother Tony called me out yesterday for some photos to prove my mortise cutting skills…so here ya go…








This is today's attempt at the haunched mortise…much cleaner than the crap I hammered out yesterday! Ummm…only problem…the haunched part is supposed to extend into the mortise another 1/2"...ooops!

I have to admit I enjoy the mallet and chisel work involved…it's the layout that intimidates me. Can you see why?

Luckily, this is the extra leg I've learned to make from watching all you guys.  The other 4 legs are still virgin and waiting for tomorrow…


----------



## lysdexic

Nice Terry!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks great Terry. Love to see another bench being created. Thanks for the picture. Don't be shy to share more of them as you progress.

Shane will be asking you tomorrow if your bench is complete… you've been warned.


----------



## ShaneA

Yep. Terry you need to bang this out quickly…you have been warned. If you squint just right, you can kind of see a bench already. Good luck, and I will be watching and, umm "encouraging"


----------



## OnlyJustME

Still hangin onto my original playstation with the pirate chip here. Loved me some Samuri Show Down and basically the reason i got it back in '94. My old Atari is still at the parents house i think. never got into the nintendo really. Seemed like they couldn't come up with any new characters so they had mario do everything.

Nice Work terry. now you have a use for all those mallets you been makin.


----------



## Bertha

Scott, lol that you blue-taped "TV" in your square. Good thing the way you're staring at that beer. Now what was I doing? Oh $t, TV! 
.
I can't catch up on a few hundred posts, so if I missed something important, someone let me know.
.
Scotty, do not buy any power protection from CyberPower. For a big expensive htpc rig, I'd spring for the Adcom. It's expensive but I've had mine going for over 10 years. It'll catch stuff way before the breaker and it lets the equipment up and down gently. 
.
http://www.dreamhomecinema.com/GEN/PRODUCTS/Adcom/Adcom%20ACE-615.html
.
I had what I thought was an expensive ($100'ish) Cyberpower suppressor on like a 10" nightstand TV, a remote landline phone charger, and an alarm clock; thing literally caught fire. My CO detector started beeping (I didn't know what was beeping) and I just kind of ignored it. When the alarm company called about it, I finally woke up. I could smell that typical electric smell then I heard a big pop when the breaker tripped. 
.
I live in an unlit campfire, so this stuff makes me nervous. Also, make sure the lags for your giant mount aren't longer than your studs. I did that in NM. I was like, "what is all this powder on the ground?" (in the room behind the tv. Then I see 6×1/2" lags sticking out about an inch.


----------



## bandit571

These four planes will be go on Ebay…









The question is: singles? pair up the two #4s? And pair up the #3? Or pair up a #3 and a #4? I already have three #4s I'm keeping, along with a pair of #3s. These four are "Extras".









Should I want another West German ironed plane, I know where another is. These have all been re-conditioned, I guess the term is, and have been sharpened back up.

So, what "combo" should I go with? or just sell four singles?


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## bandit571

Might just go singles then…

Maybe start out at $4.99???


----------



## OnlyJustME

I would do #3 and 4 paired or singles. I'll start the bidding at $4.99.


----------



## chrisstef

Cha got goin on there Mos??


----------



## OnlyJustME

^random Friday night picture?


----------



## Bertha




----------



## bandit571

I guess al Heard about another Coffin Smoother, with a Butcher iron???


----------



## LukieB

Bandit, If I were you, I'd do singles. Or maybe pair a 3 and 4 together.

Mos…..what do you having going there?


----------



## Mosquito

Little of this, little of that ;-)
So far I've crosscut, ripped, jointed, smoothed, shot (shooting), stopped dado'ed, grooved, notched, cut tenons, and raised a panel. Busy day after all 

Oh how I've missed you #45…









As for what I'm doing… I'm making a clock. The one I'm working on currently is a "test run" out of poplar. The "real" one will be out of mahogany, assuming this first one goes well.


----------



## ksSlim

Used to be a thread about planes and stuff.
little locker humor an gibs.
Ya lost it!
I'm out.


----------



## waho6o9

Very nice work Mos.


----------



## mochoa

I love the Paul Sellers router trick. If you ever have to true up a large tenon you can put one on the end of a larger piece of wood. Instead of having to put a longer base on your #71.

Nice Mortice Terry, very sharp. Cant wait to see the new bench

Mos, sweet stopped dado! And nice #45 curlies. Stop working on that clock and finish the workbench!


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks waho and Mauricio 

I was thinking about the Paul Sellers router trick… My #71 has got the two holes for the fence… who's to say I couldn't take a 3/4" thick board (probably oak) drill a hole in it, and screw my #71 to it, and have the cutter drop through the hole. It would be essentially the same thing.

well… I was originally going to work on the workbench today, but then I found out that the girlfriend didn't work until 10pm, instead of 10am, so I ended up not going to my parents' today. That's where all the parts are at the moment. Weather will likely be prohibitive tomorrow and Sunday as well, so I probably won't get anything done on it this weekend :-/ I've got a couple more long weekends coming up, hopefully I'll be able to get some more work done in there somewhere…. If nothing else, I'll try to get the parts back here so I can work on it here.


----------



## mochoa

Mos the problem with adding the 3/4" base is the loss of depth on the cut. I think people have made aluminum bases for that kind of thing. So for the few times you would actually do it, the 2×4 with the chisel through it might make more sense.


----------



## Mosquito

that's probably true…


----------



## bandit571

I have the four planes listed as singles, starting bids are at $3.99, for 3 days. We'll see how it goes. Shop is a lot smaller nowadays, so, Some planes will have to go. Going to try to keep just two of each size, from #3s up to #6s. The #7 and #8? We'll see.


----------



## WhoMe

Don, Dan, I was going to get the blade and chip breaker anyway. I'll see how the chip breaker works. If not, I will PM you Don. Thank you guys.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good luck on the sale(s), Bandit!

Random Shot - T11 #5, ready to go to work.


----------



## chrisstef

Mos you own that 45 brother!


----------



## bhog

Mos nice mock up.What did you raise the panel with?

Smitty me likey.If you stuck it in my truck it would go to work with me every day.

And was that Chuck kicking that t.v? Once again this crappy monitor(an actual computer Steff-not phone) makes me miss great content.

Slim it goes in spurts man.Plane strength o plenty after your vent.If I was more computer savy I would insert an " I Will Always Love You " vid.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Losing a contributor?

I apologize for the way Bhog acts, KsSlim. Please don't let him deter you from enjoying the plethora of other fine offerings here in the HPoYD thread. You might find solace in blocking him, as the rest of us have.

I honestly hope you reconsider.

EDIT: Fine, fine work there, as always Mos. Damn that panel is well done…


----------



## donwilwol

I missed the part were we were loosing ksslim. What happened ?


----------



## ShaneA

Might as well hang around Slim. It is silly sometimes, but that can be a good thing too…don't take all the gerbil talk too serious. I am somewhat sure only a couple of guys here actually have/use them.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks 'Stef, bhog, and Tony.

To do the raised panel after marking it out, I used a #3 to chamfer at 45 degrees to my edge line, and then lowered it to an angle to get down to the face line, then just planed out the waste left between. Once it was mostly there I hit it with the #5 1/2 to smooth it out and get it more flat. If you've seen Paul Sellers do it, that's the way I just described. It came out pretty nicely. Surprisingly I got extremely little blow out on the back of the end grain parts. I was expecting more than I got, which was nearly none.


----------



## Gshepherd

See you guys have been fairly busy.

I ran across a rare find yesterday. After taking some measurements at the new shop the owner started asking a few more questions in what I do type of equipment ect ect, when I started talking grinding equipment he said he wanted to show me something. So he leads me to a darken corner of the warhouse flips on the light (knowing it was not Al,Scotty,Stef or Hog I felt safe)

I have never in my life seen so many Foley-Belsaw Grinders and sharpening equipment with all the manuals and several cabinets of different wheels…. I would venture to say there are at least 7 if not more different types of grinders there. I will get some pics and see if you guys can identify some of them. The guy showing me this stuff is 1 of the 3 owners of the building and he said it was late 70's and was told at that time it was all bought for around 40k. He wanted to know what it was worth and I just told him I had no idea. They asked about having me do some d. fir flooring for them so I will try to work out a deal. This stuff looked great. I did see some handsaws in the mix and a few saw blades. It got me thinking that is for sure…...

I see you guys ran of KsSlim…. This is all suppose to be serious stuff here guys so quit posting pics, making jokes, and try to have any fun and you will be sure to keep a few more guys around.


----------



## chrisstef

Hopefully thats a good sign of things movings forward for ya Shep. Get some work out of the new landlord and maybe open up a new arena of sharpening too. Id think about leasing or bartering the space including the grinding / sharpening equip while sharing the profits. That may be a little angle or a starting point to diversify the biz a little.


----------



## Gshepherd

Good ideas there Stef, I am already going to get into the grinding more with the moulder knives, woodmaster, W&H, type machines as well. Smaller space for now but they have plenty of other spaces I can get later. They already got with the building inspector and he told them I had to have a 2 hr firewall18ft tall 80ft long and they already have a contractor lined up for next week to install it. Best Part is my rent did not change.

These guys are just down to earth gentlemen, they are also weekend woodworkers. They get to talking about their home projects and so before you know it 3 hrs pass by. Hey if you need to borrow the forklift go ahead, here are some lights you may be able to use on and on…. Just goes to show you for the most part the woodworkers are a pretty darn good bunch…... Yea it will suck moving over the holidays but LukieB will help and that will make things go more smoothly.


----------



## BrandonW

knowing it was not Al,Scotty,Stef or Hog I felt safe-> LOLZ

Good luck acquiring those grinders, Shep.


----------



## Mosquito

Sounds like things worked out for the better Shep. Good luck with the big move


----------



## chrisstef

Woodworking landlords huh? Id take advantage of that situation to the fullest. You got the goods theyve got the want. The more acquisitions you can make without monies being exchanged the better IMO.


----------



## bhog

Ya you know your in too deep if you flick on the lights and Al is there.Posed erotically of corse


----------



## AnthonyReed

Things seem to be looking up Shep; it's good to hear.


----------



## chrisstef

Fellas, a new LJ needs some help on a 45 restore. Looks to be early, floral print. 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/44268#reply-544258


----------



## Bertha

*Ya you know your in too deep if you flick on the lights and Al is there.*
.
I am the light.
The Fleshlight.
.
But you know, y'all really did lose it. I'm outta here.


----------



## Bertha

But then I came back.


----------



## chrisstef

*I am the light.
The Fleshlight.*

That why they call you the man with a smile that could light up a room?


----------



## Bertha

I do cartwheels and it's like a spectacle of lights.
.


----------



## Mosquito

Waiting on this: 









It went pretty well, so I decided to start on the Mahogany one. I've got all the parts cut to size, just taking a quick break before I get on with the joinery. It's pretty fun.










This came off the shooting board…


----------



## Bertha

Mos is out of control with that 45. Those are some challenging joints to execute. I'm beyond impressed.


----------



## donwilwol

Go Mos go. Where is the clock blog?


----------



## Bertha

Mos owns the friggin 45.


----------



## Bertha

Random. I think one per day should be required to prevent premature evacuation from the thread.
.


----------



## Mosquito

Don't have a blog for the clock… Drilling the hole for the clock insert, finish, and it's done… I'll do like I usually do and post progress pictures in the description of the project. There's just not a whole lot to making these clocks.

Coming along quickly on the Mahogany one too, just have to do the raised panel yet.

Love me some #45…









Hour later, I've got this









And just to keep it plane related… the #71 doing it's 'thang' again…


----------



## Brit

Shep - Once you get some photos of that Foley kit, PM Joe (Need2boat) for info. He has a few of them and runs his own saw business.


----------



## chrisstef

Ownage Mos, total ownage. Id bow in homage but im afraid Sheps's behind me.


----------



## bandit571

Did a walkabout this afternoon…









anybody ever see one of these?









It do have a big mouth, though









something about that iron, though..









End of part one of the tour…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## bandit571

part two of the tour. walked around the"Mall", looking at the other displays…









some on the floor…









some on a table ( early Stanley #5?)









evenfound a tool chest, with some sort of saw. Next to this display, on a table..









three saws @ $5 each… Speaking of a big mouth, leaning against a wall, nearby









those are 2×8s with a screw of some sort.. i did find another one of them woodies..









Just ain't a Butcher iron in it. Same display had an old Green Box…









seems to be some sort of drill bits? Of course, not everthing there was "Top Drawer"..









End of part two. Hope you all enjoyed the show….


----------



## Bertha

You dirty, dirty, man, Bandit. I know what you're doing. I've never seen a frog/tote like that. Ever. How bad is that dink at the heel and is there a mouth crack? It might be worth boxing if you don't have to take too much off. You have my attention. 
.
Register Smit for one random. God, I love that hammer. That SW is restored to about my preference now. I used to want things to gleam; I've changed a bit since we first met.


----------



## bandit571

Just surface cracks and scratches, nothing major. None appear to more than just a hair deep, and a blond one at that. A good rub down in BLO would help out a lot. ON THE PLANE, NOT ME! Haggle has also begun.









Uno Mas?


----------



## Brit

I'm still a gleamer and proud of it. )


----------



## thedude50

Well guys, the big huge cabinet went to stain today. I sprayed it on and let it sit then wiped it down for as nice walnut look. The Cabinets are made of birch plywood and red alder. I am very pleased I will still have to stain the doors came out great I got to use the style and rail set from jesada tools that I am evaluating it worked really well I also got to use the Coping sled from Woodpeckers it sure beats trying to balance a rail on a miter gauge to make the coped cuts across the end grain. All in all this project went well and came in on budget. What more could you ask.

now if the weather holds on Monday, I can get the small cabinets going. Maybe i can get the buffet stripped and ready for finish. and Then get back to the two workbenches and the tool crib /plane till saw till and Planer stand and toss in a place for all the carving tools.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, you need to do a blog on picture taking.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It is the English way, right Andy?


----------



## Mosquito

Nice shot there Smitty


----------



## Brit

Nah, just my way Smitty. I think it comes from wanting to experience these lovely old tools as if I had just walked out of a hardware store in the late 19th century with a new saw, drill, chisel, brace, or whatever. Once I have them looking and working like new again, they can then age gracefully with me, only this time they will be loved.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, copper English pub counters are dinged and gleaming, simultaneously; so are brewery kettles. There is art in harmony


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't had any good shavings shots for a while… so I'm making up for it today…


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks. Don, I wouldn't know how to describe what I do. It's a iPhone 3 camera, pushed to the limit.


----------



## Gshepherd

Smitty, that sure is a sweet Hammer…....

Mos, That clock is starting to look pretty tight. I may have to send you some Quilted Mahogany…...

Brit, I will get some pics of the collection there….. Even the paint was all pretty much intact….

Meanwhile Al, just got back from his tanning session….


----------



## Bertha

I'm rarely speechless, but that^ is phenomenal. It simply has to be a passed-out Coppertone prank. Right-click-save image as-Shep.


----------



## chrisstef

Your a$$ eating you underwear is pretty solid too.


----------



## racerglen




----------



## OnlyJustME

I busted out laughing at that one Glen. LOL !!!! ))


----------



## mochoa

Mos is the #45 Master!









Bandit, that's a very unique looking coffin plane, I really like it. Do you have more pictures of that little tool chest? Looks interesting.

Al, I nearly evacuate whenever I see that old toted coffin plane. So nice, I almost bid on one like that the other day but I was able to resist. Too much money on tools spent this month.

Smitty could do a whole calendar on his own with his plane pics.

Shep once again with the master level search-fu

LOL Glen…


----------



## mochoa

Bandit, just out of curiosity, how much did you pay for that leg vise w/wooden screw?


----------



## bandit571

They want $45 for it. I think I have a whole $0.08 to my name so I just had to pass on by. That Stanley #5 was $12, as was the plane beside it.


----------



## Mosquito

Update on those #46 irons I bought from St James Tool Bay a little while back. I got the replacement set in the mail today. They are all *significantly* better than the first set. These are all hollow ground, and ready to hone. Now that the only thing left on the clocks is finish, maybe I know what I'll be doing tomorrow…


----------



## chrisstef

Glad to hear they stepped up to the plate and did ya right. Multiplane Mos.


----------



## bhog

Dangit,I hate it when I spell you're wrong.

Christy ,thats a pretty serious shaving butter(bro).

I saved the suntan pic as Shep too…. LOL

I dunno why,but I hate seeing a wedgie(sp).Its like the ultimate expression of lazyness.Pic the fuxer already.Now just to be clear,I am not bashing the thongs that Ol dirty Maur rocks.Those are ok.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm quite pleased with this set. The last set were pretty disappointing. But these are much better. Makes me wonder why they don't just send it that way in the first place… Oh well. It's all good 

A good pair to finish out the evening.









Now just have to wait for the clock inserts to get here and we're golden!


----------



## waho6o9

That's some clean work Mos, u da 45 man.

Stef have some curlies going on, yeah buddy.

Nice hammer and plane pic Smitty.


----------



## lysdexic

Built some picture frames for the mother unit today.Random pics….










Gave my brother and brother-in-law the extra t2o copies of the calender tonight. Then customized my work bench a bit.










Luv ya, mean it….


----------



## Brit

What a great addition to your bench Scott. I don't think you could have got that more centrally located on the leg if you'd tried. )


----------



## Brit

Nice clocks Mos. If the movements get lost in the post, you could always sell them as deluxe bird houses.


----------



## BrandonW

Mos, wow! those are beautiful clock pieces. Love the mahogany. Scott, wow! Excellent addition. I keep a magnetic bottle opener on my bandsaw, but yours is more dedicated.


----------



## Bertha

Scott's a lush. That's how I first took advantage of him.
.
Scotty, is that a Czech marker on your ruler? Do you like it? 
.
Random. A jar of my favorite wax blend.
.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, what's in it that gives it the color?


----------



## racerglen

Scott, my youngest got stuck in a small old motel in southern Alberta while
working in the oil patch a while back, can't find the pictures, but when you came into the room, 
you had to reach past the same sort of opener to get to the light switch….

;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ How are supposed to see the planes with all those bottles in the way, ScottyBYo?


----------



## chrisstef

OGSB - i really admire your love for IPA's as well as tool & calendar placement. I would happily join you in giving that bottle opener a good workout. I havent enjoyed a frosty adult beverage in a while.


----------



## terryR

Mos, love your clock frames…nice gift awaitin' there…

Dammit ScottyB, I woke up this morning all 'full of beans' over my bench build…then saw your bottle opener…then re-read too much of your 25 blogs on YOUR bench build…

...now I'm too depressed to even walk across the road in the rain to my shop to work on my teeny beginner bench…feels like…









Maybe I'll go turn another screwdriver handle or something wimpy…


----------



## Mosquito

Turned 6×6 bench legs, Terry ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shavings too thick, and the scrap being shaped wasn't straight grained at all, but at least I got shavings from the Round Moulder!


----------



## donwilwol

I just need to find a 15/16" drill bit. Plan to change this










with this.










But the hole is about 1/16" to small.


----------



## Mosquito

I have a 15/16" brace bit…


----------



## donwilwol

Can I borrow it Mos, I promise to send back the burnt pieces 

of course I can't find one local. I'm thinking of ordering these. http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-silver-and-deming-drill-bit-set-527.html


----------



## bandit571

One could drill it out as 1", and use a piece of 1" O.D. pipe as a bushing? Might need a brake cylinder hone in a drill, to smooth the inside of the pipe.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I think I'll pass on that, Don


----------



## chrisstef

Strong sunday mornin fellas.


----------



## Bertha

You are the sickest man I know, Don. 
.
Well, then again
.


----------



## Bertha

I'm having problems embedding .gifs again.


----------



## Bertha

I made an egg.
.








.
brb trying it out.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^HaHa, almost too pretty to foul as you will.

Mos - The clocks turned out really nice. Well done.

OG ScottYo - The further pimpment of the bench is outstanding.

Don - What was the future vice wheel originally from?

Terry - I understand your sentiment; these guys often set the bar pretty high. They bring out a better game in you though and tend not to point and laugh much. You've got nothing to worry about anyways…

Stef - I really enjoyed Outside Providence, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bertha

*Stef - I really enjoyed Outside Providence, thanks for the tip.*
.
GlenGarryGlenRoss


----------



## mochoa

Bhog, who told you I rock da' G string? Their lying, its commando all the way for me brah…

ScottyB, big LOL at the bottle opener on the bench, super strong move there.

Mos, amazing work on those clocks, they look like they were fun to build too.

Don, that wheel would be sweet. I bet it would also make it work faster letting you spin the wheel like on the bench crafted vises.

Terry what you waiting on to start the bench build? Is this sawyer you know trying to get you a green slab?


----------



## donwilwol

Al, when you say made and egg. Like a chicken?

Tony, until you asked I thought it was an old washing machine type wringer. I never paid much attention. Its awful heavy for that thought, so I think its part of a corn grinder like this one, .


----------



## Mosquito

Al, I think it's because you tried uploading the .gif instead of just using the internet link. When you upload it, they convert it to a .jpg from the looks of it…
-

Spent the last 2-2.5 hrs or so flattening and sharpening #46 irons… Made a little progress. Did a couple minutes (10-15) on the largest iron, and that one will take a while; large low spot in the middle, all the way up to the edge. The T&G cutter may too, one side of the cutter doesn't touch at all up by the edge. I did manage to get the 3/16", 1/4", 5/16", 3/8", and 1/2" irons polished and sharpened, though.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Tony. I think when the headmaster reads the letter from Drugs might be one of the funniest things ever.


----------



## terryR

Mos, very impressive polishing job!

Mauricio, I already have started the build…sorta…been cutting and pasting 2×10's…and 4-squaring the resulting pieces. Now have the 4 leg assemblies ready for the elves to join tonight.  Or, I'll start on them in the AM if possible.

My wife is now returning from Dallas with her new Livestock Guardian Dog…to protect the goats and guineas at night. So, I suppose The Beast…that's His name…may have some input on what I get done tomorrow!!!

And, ya know, *The Beast* cost more than my freekin lathe! jeez…


----------



## terryR

dear Santa,


----------



## ShaneA

The Beast? Wow, he sounds extra tough, and kinda expensive!


----------



## mochoa

Mos, great pic with the trees reflecting in those irons. Nice work!

Sweet Terry, share some progress pics with us from time to time, either here or on the Work Bench Smack Down thread. I love seeing a bench come together. You going benchcrafted?

Dang, what kind of dog are we talking about? Does he come trained?


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks, I wanted to start with the larger irons and work my way down, that way they'd start taking less time as I made it further, but I got frustrated with the largest iron after about 15 minutes of lapping, and only getting it about 1/3 of the way there… so I decided to switch to the more useful sizes, did 1/2", 1/4", and 3/8", then I did the other two to fill in between. Now I've got the 5 smallest done, and have the 6 largest to go… lol oh well. I wanted to try it out so bad, but I was using the workmate to finish the poplar clock, so it will have to wait.
-

Terry, BC hardware would be sweet… but I can't help but see space invaders every time I see their logo…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That IS Space Invaders!


----------



## mochoa

Mos what grit/stone are you using to flatten them? Are you against using the ruler trick for the toughest ones at least?


----------



## Mosquito

I may end up using the ruler trick, but I was trying to avoid it for no real reason. I'm using my x-coarse DMT (220grit) to start on for the larger ones. For most of the smaller ones I could get away with starting on x-fine (1200 grit) because there wasn't a lot of material that needed to be removed, if not the fine would work fast enough.


----------



## roman

think of the tools u need ?


----------



## roman




----------



## JGM0658

Moron c'mon men, who do you think you are fooling? Break out the stack of comics, manga and playboy…


----------



## roman




----------



## roman

winter boys

no miles

too many excuses for a child


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## roman

oh my










curly fur


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## roman

insert plane


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Mosquito

nice T&G Smitty. Been keeping an eye out for a cheap one, but only half-hearted, since I've got the #45 and #46…

Also liking the #101…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Still seeking my #49. ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pencil sharpening plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## bandit571

Rogue's gallery


----------



## Mosquito

nice picture dump…

I'd like a #48, #49 pair, but for the time being, and the amount of T&G the #45/#46 will be more than enough… just requires a little more setup time


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## roman

10 gazillion bfm later










the sky is yours


----------



## Mosquito

Shep's got all the really cool toys, but Smitty's got all the really cool toys that I'd be able to afford some day


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## bandit571

Rogue's gallery


----------



## Mosquito

oh man, *sticker*!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I can live with that, Mos! It is a boatload of fun, playing with these grand old tools. Amazing, really, the work they can do that so many know nothing about…


----------



## bandit571

Hitch-hikers?









or just spares in the trunk?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lots of room in this 'boot' !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## roman

pic yr poison

steel on wood

never lies


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nite, All!


----------



## bandit571

Need a vise to hold them??









or, just a Chest?









Burlap bags are extra, though…


----------



## Mosquito

I saw a #62 on eBay the other day that had a twice broken and repaired main casting, among other issues… it hurt my eyes…

And I would agree. Many people ask why I use old hand planes when "couldn't a [insert power tool] do that?"... my answers are usually as follows: 1.) Yes, but not in my apartment, 2.) Yes, but not to the same quality, 3.) Yes but not as cheaply, 4.) Yes, but I'd have to clean it up with a hand plane anyway…

I also won a little bet with my #5 1/2. The bet was that they could get a shinier surface with sandpaper (any grit) than I could with a plane. They went to 1200 grit sand paper… and were completely blown away when they held mine up to the light. It was awesome.


----------



## Gshepherd

Terry, sounds like you got a *Anatolian Shepherd Dog * or something close to that type. You gotta get pics if the Beast will let you, LOL…. Trained dogs can be quite expensive. Even some non trained ones cost a arm and a leg. Naja my GSD chez female cost me just a arm… Only thing sucks about livestock dogs are that they are even aggressive to regular dogs. Some more than others…. Very protective dogs. I am a dog freak if you didn't know…

*Great Pyrenees, Akbash and Maremma * are some good ones as well….. Asia and Europeon bloodlines. I'll stop before I get into a long rant here….

Holy cow MOS, those irons look like mirrors…... Nice Job…..

Did somebody say G-String….

Someday---GSD/Wolf mix…..


----------



## Gshepherd

Well Smitty ends the day with the Screw You Guys look at my 62 Pic…..... Nice pics guys…....


----------



## roman

u r a girls best friend


----------



## roman

there r somethings money and steel, cant buy


----------



## roman

every wish

is at your doorstep


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, very cool story re: the shiny surface. It's amazing, the doors than open when you figure out "sharp" for the first time, and planed surfaces that shine are truly stunning.

Shep, it was the next pic I stumbled on, working backwards in Photobucket, and seemed like as good a place as anywhere to stop for the night. ;-)


----------



## mochoa

Great pics Smitty! So that's just your iphone 4 and it takes pics that good! I'm impressed.

Mos great story about the sandpaper, you should have grabbed some shavings and then burnished their board to make it shiny, but then again, they would need the shavings to do it. ;-)


----------



## terryR

Great photos, Smitty! Love 'em!!!!!

Yeah, Shep, we got an A.Shepherd dog, male 3 years old, trained with horses, goats, and chickens already. The Beast runs about 175 pounds…so I'll ask before taking a photo. 

No Benchcrafted parts for this build…way to expensive! I was jus' dreaming while window shopping online…


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa a 175lbs livestock shepard. Im pretty certain i wont be hanging around Terry's farm animals.

Ive got a 75 lbs yellow lab that wont walk on hardwood floors.


----------



## terryR

I just hope the stinking dog will guard my shop as well, since it is inside the goat fence, and I never lock the doors.

Any method of 'group blocking' someone from this forum?


----------



## ShaneA

175 lbs, whoa…that Beast is going to eat A LOT of dog food. We have a 110 Chocolate Lab, that is also scared of hardwood floors, and the 10lb cat, among other things.

I am working on the project from Hell right now. I have been so busy with work and life, shop time has been limited. Usually, I will make family Christmas gifts. Not this year. However, my mom's black lab passed about a month ago. She wanted a box to keep his ashes in. So I am making a figured walnut frame and panel, mini chest like box. I have probably never made so many mistakes on one project. It is one thing after another. At one point I thought I had ruined it last night. That is a sinking feeling, to be about 15hrs into a project, and you are contemplating smashing it on the floor. For the record…I hate little brass type screws. Never really have the correct pilot bit, and habitually break them. At what point do the mistakes all combine to make it kindling? I think I near that point. It is a shame, because it was some really nice wood. I got the WW blues.


----------



## mochoa

Al would have to do it.


----------



## BrandonW

Sorry to hear about your project, Shane. I hope it comes together afterall. I know your mom will appreciate having something hand-made by you to remember her lab.

Regarding xmas presents. I'm making a sh*t ton of frames, since we have a new baby in the house, I figured people will be getting some nice frames and photos of our baby. The way I see it, is that they're lucky to get anything hand-made at all from a new Dad.


----------



## chrisstef

Man i hate them little brass screws. They are truely the bain of my existence. Snapping them off in the final stage of a box build will make you wanna smash some $hit. I feel for ya bro.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Brandon, that was my first year as a dad gifts. I have made more frames than I care to think about.


----------



## mochoa

Shane with the little brass scews, first drive in and remove a steel screw to make it easier to install the brass screw. Also, rub a little was on the brass screw before screwing it in.


----------



## mochoa

I have never done the woodworking gift thing, I've thought about it but sounds too tedious to make a whole bunch of something like frames. I'd like to do it one year though, might save a bunch of money.

I have also never made a picture frame, I need to takle that one day.


----------



## waho6o9

Hang in there Shane, buddy ol pal o buddy, relax you can do it.

Maybe use steel screws until the threads are made.
How about using a finishing nail for a pilot hole, or a ground down 16p nail.

Or, drill the hole and smash in toothpicks with glue, the brass screws will take.

Don't rush it bro, you' get there.

@ the herd dogs. Give the doggies a steak, or two….

Smitty, nice curlie partition on the lower right of your cabinet build, makes for a nice look.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, with a good miter gauge in a table saw, picture frames are very easy and very fast. Plus, what I do, is buy a bunch of $1 frames from the dollar store and use them for the glass and the backing, because that's cheaper than buying glass and cutting it yourself.


----------



## chrisstef

BW - im with ya on the new dad thing. The lights are on in the shop but aint no one home. I was lucky to polish 4 saw nuts and make a cut on a broken saw tote this weekend lol.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, GREAT tip on getting the frames from the dollar store!

My problem is that I dont have a good miter gauge on a good table saw, so I would either have to make a TS sled for miters or get them close on the TS and then perfect them on the shooting board, I guess that has been my biggest obstacle. The shooting board is made though so that's not an excuse.


----------



## donwilwol

Hang in there guys. It's amazing how fast the kids grow up and then you wish you could see them more. Its more shop time, but is the payoff worth it? Its life!

I always drive sheetrock screws before any finish type screw. It just makes life easier.

Shane, I've had projects that have sat for years before I got the motivation to finish them after making a major mistake. Hang in there.

Brandon, apparently you don't hate making picture frames as much as I do. Its one piece I have no problem walking into a store and paying for. I'm not sure why, but I hate making them.

I've made at least one gift for my wife almost every year for a long time. I can't remember when it started, but its almost a tradition.


----------



## chrisstef

I hear ya Don, i wouldnt trade time with babystef for nothin. The shop will always be there and so will the tools, they wont grow up and move out. Im suckin up all the baby smiles i can get while they last. Drool, snot, and spit up included at no extra charge.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My wife likes 'new' more than just about anything, even over what I could make. Oh, well.


----------



## LukieB

Brandon, LOL great minds think alike. I did the same thing with the dollar store frames last year. Searched and searched for the cardboard backers with the folding leg, the only ones I could find were like 7 bucks a whack plus shipping, not quite in the "I'm broke, so I'm making presents budget" Couldn't have been happier when I found the Dollar General frames. Made about a dozen for family and friends, came out really nice…. minus the last minute (Christmas Eve) finish fiasco, LOL


----------



## BrandonW

I hear ya Don, i wouldnt trade time with babystef for nothin. The shop will always be there and so will the tools, they wont grow up and move out. Im suckin up all the baby smiles i can get while they last. Drool, snot, and spit up included at no extra charge.

Ditto, except insert "Rowan" instead of "babystef".


----------



## Dcase

My 2nd oldest turned 6 last week and my youngest will be turning 1 next week. They do grow fast.

Finding shop time can be tough when you have kids but it is what it is. I love my boys.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty - nice expose'. I really enjoyed it.

This weekend was the first time that I worked on a project with someone else. I found it nerve racking. Saturday my brother and I built a couple picture frames out of sapele. I think woodworking is a solitary sport.

re frames: Once I figure out a easy way to clamp them they shouldn't be too bad. I also need to make a sled/jig for the 45 degree cut because I am a fan of the corner spline.


----------



## Dcase

I have a friend who has come over a handful of times in the past to use my shop/tools. One of the things he made in my shop was a bed for his son. I helped him out with it and spent a lot of time sharing the shop. I enjoyed having someone in there with me. I do love the solitary of working alone and having the time away from everything but its nice to have someone there at times.

The hardest part of working with someone else is trying to just let them do their thing. What I mean by that is I made sure that I didn't look over my friends shoulder and call out each and every mistake that I thought he was making. I didn't sit there and tell him how to do everything or even change his plans around. He knew the basics and I pretty much let him do his own thing. I would offer some advice and sometimes he would ask but I didn't want it to be an uncomfortable thing.


----------



## Mosquito

That's the way to do it, Dan…

I went to a friends place to use his miter saw when I was cutting my bench legs to size. I was there for about 3 hours, and only cut 4 legs to size, and a mallet head. That's 10 cuts, 3 hours… Of course there was a lot of "shop talk" going on too, but still.


----------



## ShaneA

Bessey makes a strap clamp Scott. Pretty easy to use. Either WC or Rockler has em on sale. There is also just a 1/4" piece of ply w/a triangle glued to the end. 8 of those, and you can use bar clamps to close up the miters. I use a TS miter sled, pretty dialed in and has t-tracks w/stop blocks.


----------



## BrandonW

Scotty, I have a band clamp and it works great. I also built a spline jig earlier this year and can't imagine making frames without one, now.


----------



## Mosquito

Scott, couldn't you use the same method of clamping as with the 11 groove box? Just with smaller corner pieces


----------



## lysdexic

Don't get me wrong. My brother is not that big of an ahole. Just kidding. Really it was great to have him in the shop. Yet, woodworking is usually performed in sequential steps by a single operator. One of you is watching most the time.

I wondered about those picture frame clamps. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dcase

Back when my friend was working on the bed he asked me if he could come over a couple of days during the week that he had off so he could work on it. I work all week so this would mean he would be in my shop when I wasn't home. He worked safely with the machines I have and I wasn't worried about him stealing anything so I told him he could work there just as long as he put my tools back where they were and cleaned up after himself.

On the day that he worked alone in my shop I came home from work to find my shop just as I had left it… well almost… The next time I went to use one of my planes I noticed the iron was lowered to take a far thicker shaving then I would ever want to take with it and the lateral had been moved so the iron was not set up right. The next time I talked to my friend I asked him how the plane worked for him and he said awful! HAHA When he came back over I briefly showed him how to use the plane and adjust the iron.

The funny thing is when I said he could use my shop when I was not there I never expected he would use the planes. He didn't have any hand tool experience and he had only used the power tools when I was in there with him. I think when he was there alone the planes must have spoke to him. He was curious and couldn't help but try one out.


----------



## Mosquito

That's kind of funny Dan. When I was at my friends place, he was intrigued by my use of a block plane to chamfer the end corners on my bench legs (cleaning tearout and preventing splitting). That threw me off a little, but then I looked around and realized he didn't even have a block plane…

After using them for a while now, I couldn't imagine not having one. Even before I got into hand tools I had a block plane. I'm pretty sure my purchases were Jig saw, block plane, router.


----------



## lysdexic

Mos,

I thought of that as well ( the rope and block clamp, a la Underhill) but this supports my point. When someone else is with you in the shop it makes it just that much harder to say " hey, can you wait while I find my twine and make a set of clamping blocks?" There is that pressure to keep it moving, smooth and entertaining. You want them to have a good experience.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ That is Lysdexic thinking.

ScottyB Yo would make them wait.


----------



## Gshepherd

Good Beautiful Morning, ladys and gents…..... Went to court and after everything was presented on the shop ordeal you guys know about. The Judge said a trial is in order. He told the Landlord that he knew darn well what he was doing and why did he put me in a building not suited for anything other than storage. It is the Landlords responsibility….. So it is not as cut and dried like the landlord thought it would be. I was offered by the attorney if I paid for Nov and Dec and I have till Feb before I have to move, 1 months free rent. I declined. I went this far so I am going to let the Judge decide what is fair. I am trying to get the Landlord to pay for my moving and upgrades I put into the building. I may have a shot.

Rewind a bit…..

Before Court though a Gentleman asked me, how all the critters were doing. Inquired about my GSD (Oscar) I as you know take care of some Dogs, and Ferrets, Birds, Sugar Gliders and have been a big supporter of several Rescue Shelters for many years. I won't say who asked about these critters but seems I have a friend in a high place. I did not know about. That knows a bit of what I do…. I did see this same man in the Court room…. Wearing diffrent attire though…. yea baby….. thats what daddy is talkin about…. just maybe the Shep will win a battle….. even if I do not I know I won't totally get the shaft here…. just my gut feeling….. Well going to the movie with the girls, daddy and daughter's skip school day…..


----------



## Gshepherd

Terry, you got one sweet dog….. Love him like there is no tomarrow and he will protect you and yours with his life…. Gotta see some pics though…..

Anybody who fails to have the Mallet delivered by X-Mas will be required to run through Terrys homestead Naked with a T-Bone wrapped around his neck….. Just sayin…....


----------



## Mosquito

around their neck? That's awfully kind of you…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sounds like good news Shep. Glad for you.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Shep. I knew that you finiding those Foley Belsaw's was a sign of good things to come.

So if you get paid to move, whats Lukie getting if he helps? Somethin with a label possibly? (You owe me one now bro)


----------



## Dcase

Shep, I must have missed the post on what happened with you and your landlord. Hope it all works out for you. Going through court can be very stressful but sometimes thats the only way.


----------



## mochoa

NICE Shep! Encouraging news. I wish you the best!

+1 on wanting to see Terry's dog!


----------



## Gshepherd

Stef, good thought but Smitty has already offered 25 bucks for the A5…...LOL

The horrific cost in moving the shop is my downtime, getting all the electric redone, Lights, The 12×16 tuff shed that was built inside to house all my grinding equipment, which will have to be completely torn down. Then all the time it will take to move…... at least 10k bf of lumber. It will not be a easy move that is for sure….. I have already been down for over a month and missed out on 4 good orders cause of all this crap…. Because of a Greedy Landlord who could care less.

Terry, pics today of the Beast….. Can't wait….


----------



## lysdexic

+1 on pic of the colossal canine

Shep - I hope this new move works out for you.


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 Pooch Pic


----------



## bhog

I was way behind and cannot remember all I wanted to comment on so,,,,,,,

I have always had the best luck using masking tape for miters.Run out a long strip then glue and lay down a side,back, side,front etc.Check it for square,done.After the glue sets for awhile run it through your miter key jig,insert the keys--whack--let it sit.

Shep, hope all goes well.

So guys I am thinking our next move should be a movie.Who should play you. Vin Diesel offered to play me , im thinking about it…..lol


----------



## chrisstef

Vin Diesel … lol .. hard.

BTW Hog i got your xmas card in the mail. Kids are growin up fast buddy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahaha… holy sh1t!!


----------



## bhog

Nice.I have actually put on weight since that pic.Been throwing around a little weight.^ Her mother was really impressed with how much I stretched her mouth out.Thats my wifes closed mouth smile.


----------



## Mosquito

Not a Christmas card, but I got a Thank You card from the people I sent the calendars to (the ones that Zazzle erroneously sent to me). Brightened my day a little


----------



## terryR

Excellent news, Shep…glad it's going to all work out for ya…

...as requested…Beauty and The Beast…









He is a bit timid of me still, but loves my wife…that's her in the photo…only 4feet 10inches tall…so that makes Beast look even bigger. 

Meanwhile, I chopped out 5 of the 8 mortises needed for my bench today…nobody wants to see that, though…just the freekin dog. Jeez…maybe I'll go hang out with the Workbench Thread.


----------



## lysdexic

Mos that is good karma.

Terry that is one big dog. By the way the guys over at the workbench thread told me that they'd rather only see pictures of your dog as well.


----------



## BrandonW

Wow, that dog is huge! Any pictures of your dog cutting out mortises for your bench? Or even better, dog holes.


----------



## chrisstef

The Beast is aptly named … hes huuugeee. I hope he serves you, the gamily, and the farm well.


----------



## thedude50

Well lets see first to Moron thanks for the snow shots we dont see snow here unless you go to the mountains.

Next Scotty B having two skilled woodworkers in a shop every day has taught both of us how to work in different areas of the shop on small things and to move big things with help. we hardly ever stand and watch the other one work anymore but in the beginning it was just as you stated one guy working the other guy watching. I prefer to work in the shop with a shop buddy. Bill Barkley is my shop buddy he is quite skilled but he and I don't always see things the same. When we don't we discuss how we are going to do it and why we feel our way is best. Then the other guy presents his argument and in the end it is almost always clear which way makes the most since. Some times its my way some times its his. I learn something new every day in the shop to me this is why I prefer to work with another craftsman in the shop. It is much harder to think new ideas up alone .

I spent two hours on the Phone today with Christopher Schwartz. in an exclusive interview that will be posting on my site around the 2nd week of January. I will be submitting a list of written questions to him this week for him to answer. As my good friends I am going to open this up to the members of this group. If you would like to ask Chris a question please submit it to me in writing via PM. I will include it in my interview. I hope some of you take me up on this offer.

Now I am going to pose a question to the group What is your favorite non bench plane and by bench plane I am speaking of any that are in the class of the Stanley 1-8.
My favorite non bench plane is now the LN model51 shoot board plane closely followed by the LN large shoulder plane. What is yours and why?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Brandon - haha 

Big o'l guy. Thanks Terry.


----------



## BrandonW

Lance, if I remember correctly, you had some serious criticisms of Chris Schwarz on this thread some time back. Do you still feel the same way, or have you had a change in heart. I'm genuinely interested in this.

We'll come up with some good questions for the Schwarz, I'm sure.


----------



## Bertha

I think woodworking is a solitary sport.-ScottyB
.
I totally agree. I enjoy some time out there with the fianc, but I'm a solo guy. I work nude, which makes some people uncomfortable.
.
Smit, amazing flood. I saved them all.
.
Moron, is that pug yours? I'm like Shep, dog lover to the core. I almost went pug or Frenchie instead of Boston. I get really excited to see either at the dog park.
.
Brandon, I've been pretty critical of Schwarz in the past. At least the dude is out there doing it while I'm just talking about it. I've got a really sensitive arrogance meter, although I'm arrogant myself. Maybe that's part of my clash with him, like he would ever care. He has facial hair, which is very important in WV.


----------



## donwilwol

I work nude, which makes some people uncomfortable.

Yep, I'm uncomfortable.

I don't believe Schwarz has anything to say that would interest me.


----------



## Bertha

^Don, just laying it down.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Wow your wife looks so small. The Beast looks normal size to me, of course that's because my dog, Bigfoot, is almost as big. We believe he is a German Shepard/Saint Bernard mix. Only 120lbs though but tall. My pop used to have a wolf/husky mix but that was before me.

+2 on the new dad thing and shop time. Can't wait til family time and shop time are the same thing. 

Brandon i think it was Paul Sellers he was critiquing unless i am remembering something else.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, pict's or it didn't happen.

*WAIT*

Just kidding.


----------



## Bertha

My dog weighs 18 pounds and he broke my leg on a walk. I should probably stick with small breeds.


----------



## terryR

Yep, my wife is tiny…85 pounds soaking wet.

4 bench legs nearly full of mortises nearly outweigh her…









wow, that hornbeam is hard stuff!


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, do you have a saddle for that thing?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nice bench pic Terry.


----------



## BrandonW

Terry, that really is looking nice!

Matt, what I'm referring to was a long while back, probably a year ago. We've talked about Schwarz from time to time on the this thread (though, I've been kind of absent for the last few months). I think Lance's main criticism is that Schwarz is more of a journalist than a master woodworker. Personally, I like what Schwarz has done for the hand tool world through his books and blogs. He might not be a master at the craft, but he sure does know how to promote it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice Terry.

Keep the bench updates coming please.

You don't want to disappoint Shane with any slacking.


----------



## TechRedneck

Lance

There was a big discussion on this thread in the early days on Schwarz. I also remember a couple of threads on his Tool chest book. A lot of good questions raised if I remember..


----------



## lysdexic

Right you are Brandon. I completely get Don's perspective - a veteran woodworker with a construction background. But for some one like me who is a pencil neck, executive type with minimal experience, his blogs and publications have been most valuable. Until recently my woodworking experience was limited to what I could accomplish with tubafors and decking screws. Two years ago if you were to hand me a plane and tell me to go with the grain I'd have a 50/50 chance of not getting tear out.

I wrote to Mark Harrell with Bad Axe while I was waiting for saw and we discussed the demand for high end hand tools. The popularity of hand tool has many factors but Mark only half joking referred to Schwarz as the Pied Piper. The hand tool community (if there is such a thing) has benefited from his efforts.


----------



## donwilwol

Don't get me wrong fellas. I think he's a talented woodworker, and has done a tremendous amount for the trade. I just think he's got a chip the size of Mississippi. If you can get past the attitude, his technique is top notch.

Maybe "What's with the attitude " would be a good question.


----------



## bhog

I haven't read alot of Schwarz,I thought about buying one on his bench books,but Im too cheap(lol).I have watched the Woodwrights Shop episodes he did.I dont dislike him.In my field there is a thousand ways to do something,he shows ya a different way.

My question for him would be, would you like to come and b.s. with us a little?...lol


----------



## ShaneA

Better save that question for last Don. : )

Maybe you could subtly ask him how he sees his personal influence on a hand tool renaissance. Does he think he has had an impact on that, and does it please him, if he thinks he has?


----------



## donwilwol

Yea, that's my point bhog, he wouldn't lower himself to hang out with the likes of us.


----------



## BrandonW

He's coming to Highland Woodworking in Atlanta this coming February. I'll see if he'll get a beer with me and Mauricio.


----------



## bhog

We are the coolest stuff ever.We most probably (lol) dictate the handtool prices on the bay.Smitty is sexy.The Dude will go off on a knat.Don is Chuck Norris.Anthony is a pot smokin hefe.Chrisstef is gay.Lysdexic is still searching for himself(lol).Ol Dirty Maur is actually Humpty.One of us knitts.Terry is a reincarnated master turner.Al dont want no short [email protected]% man.I have the hottest wife. So whats not to like?


----------



## bhog

Brandon W is a datist.LOL


----------



## donwilwol

What a reunion that would be, with or without Schwarz.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## lysdexic

I think you are right Don. Schwarz's last blog entry was short and simply said that he had given himself an early Xmas present by deleting links to a few woodworking forums from his browser.

I mean why announce that in a broadcasted blog entry? What's his point.


----------



## lysdexic

Who is lysdexic?


----------



## donwilwol

Who is lysdexic?

Some one we used to know. He's in the witness protection plan now.

And yep, you low life's who hang out at woodworking forums. Get a life for crying out loud.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I confess to being an enthusiastic Schwarz fanboy in my earliest woodshop days. Wouldn't have my bench or benchplanes without a couple of his books in hand. Did his weekend 'Handplane Essentials' class as well. At that point, I was ready to expand, and did.

I see him as a journalist first, with success that made him a reluctant personality. His approach is humorous, but went into overdrive in some parts of his Toolchest book. And the whole anarchist bend is part of the package to take or leave now, too.

Point? I've met him and like him. He's a fine instructor to boot. Questions for him? Been reading his stuff for almost four years. No questions.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lysdexic is my buddy. He comes around once in awhile, still.


----------



## LukieB

Stef, LOL thanks man.

Shep,I didn't put him up to that I swear.
My offer for help comes with no conditions, just happy to have found a nearby woodworking buddy (with a shop full of tools I don't have) Hope you get some financial help from your current landlord.

I do agree that he has done a lot for hand tools with his books blogs and columns, but the Schwartz only wishes he was cool enough to hang with us.


----------



## bandit571

Can't believe I'm on another thread, giving out advice on getting out of Jury Duty.

easiest way in my county, don't vote. Not a Registered Voted? No jury Duty.

Only in chicago, does Crime pay to be on a Jury…...


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nice pic Don. Can you go from one end to the other with that plane or do you go at it from both ends to the middle?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Don't know if i'm a registered voter or not but i've had jury duty. I've actually served on one (had nothing better to do and was curious) and trust me when i say you don't want your fate in the hands of people who weren't smart enough to get out of jury duty. 
Easiest way is to say "he/she must be guilty if he was arrested."


----------



## lysdexic

For you dog lovers…..and cat lovers for that matter. Me? I have 3 cats (left).


----------



## OnlyJustME

Edit-- Internet web hic-up double post


----------



## bonehead

I am still around….trying to find my way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hah!!!!


----------



## ShaneA

MC Scotty B Yo, has an alter ego. WTF?


----------



## bhog

^ LOL


----------



## BrandonW

I'm going to ignore what BHOG said about me.

It's good to see lysdexic is back. I've missed seeing that seashell.


----------



## Mosquito

Tried something new tonight. It could have gone better.








But certainly could have gone worse…

Looks like I over-pared the pin board. I used a 1/4" piece of cherry scrap to get the size. I think I set the marking gauge a little too shallow for the tails.


----------



## Gshepherd

Terry saw the bench….

Hey now that is one sweet lookin companion you have there….. He will eat ya out of house and home I bet or at least 1 cow a day should do it….... Don't worry he will warm up to you after a while, you don;t want him to be friendly too quick…... If the wife gets pissed at ya I do suggest some chainmail…....

Hog, I bet those Veneers would be pretty smooth…......A Pretty smile….....

LukieB, hopefully thursday he will get what is coming to him, The look on his face when he was heading out of the Court house was priceless…... I am hopeing for some payback…..

I sure hope in my next life I can come back as a well like dog….....










Just Sayin….............


----------



## bhog

Hell ya Shep.

BrandonW when that happens you're supposed to counter back with something.I kinda thought the datist was funny but I am a twisted individual.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, not bad! What was the cherry scrap for? Setting it flat on the bench for a chisel guide, or ? Maybe do without that crutch…


----------



## donwilwol

If that's the first time Mos, its not bad at all!!


----------



## donwilwol

OnlyJustME, it has to be worked from both ends.


----------



## lysdexic

Your tryin' Mos. That is what matters. I do have the same question as Smitty however. I don't understand the purpose of the cherry scrap.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, them look a lot better then they would if I had cut them.

Schwartz… like Al, I also sense a lot of arrogance from Schwartz. I have read his blogs and articles and I do learn from them but sometimes the arrogance annoys me…

However, how arrogant could he be if he's having a 2 hour phone conversation with "The Dude". (JK Lance) But really, if he's willing to pick up the phone and chat with a random woodworker for 2 hours then he couldn't be all that arrogant could he?


----------



## mochoa

Nice dog Terry! And nice mortises, the bench is talking shape nicely. You still waiting on wood for the top?

I'm trying to get the kids into the shop but they aren't so interested, they get out there every once in a while. The drill press is usually a big hit, they help me pull the crank sometimes. 









I'll also get them out there to hot glue scraps together to make cars, boats and planes and stuff. Quick easy projects, they will sometimes cross cut some small pieces on the little Zona miter box (with help).

I like Schwarz, not a ragging fan like others, but I think he really puts out some fascinating info on his blogs, at least to me.

Brandon, I'll have beer with him but there is no way I'm paying the $500 (or there abouts) he typically charges for one of his classes! Schwarz has a lot of hatters on WW forums so I'm not surprised he deleted the links. I'm curious though if it was LJ and which post set him off.

Dang! Bhog has discovered my true identity!









Mos, LOL, dang those are some gappy DT's. Have no fear though, just glue in some edges, no one will ever know. That is the great thing about DT. Sometimes I don't care if they come out sloppy, knock them out fast and plug them later.


----------



## mochoa

correction, glue in some wedges, is what I meant to say.


----------



## Dcase

I recently picked up the Feb. 2013 issue of Fine Woodworking and there was a project in the issue for a shaker style stool that I really liked. I rarely follow plans when I make stuff but I really liked this one so I decided to make it following the plan.

I started this a couple days ago and I still have some work left but it is taking shape. I am sad to say I don't even know what kind of wood I am working with. I got the wood from some pallets. Its a silver/grey like color so my first guess was soft/silver maple but thats only a guess.

Anyway, I finally have some new random shop photos… 



























I like the pinkish/redish grain patterns on the top. These color streaks make me doubt that its silver maple.


----------



## lysdexic

Very nice Dan. I always like the light in your shop.


----------



## mochoa

Very nice Dan!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice stool Dan. Are the tenons left proud, or are they to be trimmed flush?
-

Those are the first (and only) set of half blinds I've ever tried.

The cherry scrap was indeed laid flat on the bench as a chisel guide. It's something that was suggested by someone in a Lie Nielsen video I saw a while back. I think if I would have marked my tail board at the right spot it wouldn't have been so bad. The cherry scrap made it a lot quicker.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, in the magazine the tenons are wedged and trimmed flush. I kind of like them sticking out but I will probably wedge them and trim flush. Tonight I am going to be cutting the dovetailed corner braces for the stool, that will be the hard part.


----------



## mochoa

I want to make that Moravian stool in the current issue of PW.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I think I know what stool you are talking about… I really liked that one if the same one I am thinking..

I had started on the dovetailed braces last night and while I was cleaning up one of the dovetails my chisel decided to give me a little bite.. I called it a night at this point and went inside to get patched up again. 









I seem to cut myself a lot when working with hand tools. Something I have realized is that my left thumb seem to take the most abuse. I just counted at least 8 small scars on my thumb and I think they are all from the past two years.

Luckily last nights cut didn't require any gorilla glue.. Just a Bandaid worked.


----------



## Dcase

Here is the picture of the the shaker stool/bench from FWW. 









The dovetailed corner braces is what I liked most about the stool.


----------



## chrisstef

Im in the same boat Dan, if i aint bleedin i aint workin. Im just healing up from a chisel bite on my left index finger. Got a nice new L shaped tatoo. Slippery little chisel. Just a little man blood this time for ya.


----------



## mochoa

Wow, we havent had a Dan injury pic in a while! Nice one Dan!

My left index finger for me is the one that take all the abuse, several scars, including some stiches on that one. Its usually the right hadn doing unto the left hand.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hog - You're awesome.

Shep - I did that at a party once but it did not result in that big of a smile…

Keep at it Mos; you've got the skills in spades. It will not take you long until you'll have them looking perfect.

Very nice Dan. I really like the corner braces too. Please be sure to post a picture of the final results.


----------



## mochoa

This was the moravian stool in PW. There is also a sketchup modle out there.
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/dec12/moravian-stool


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Tony. I'll probably try another set tonight. I think the biggest issue was in my layout.


----------



## BrandonW

I like that bench, Dan. It looks like it will be very sweet when you're done.

Mauricio, I like that stool, but I could do without the purple heart.


----------



## Gshepherd

It's all good Dan, I leave some DNA on a lot of my projects as well….. My Shins get the worst of it though, I am always hitting the hitch when ever I walk around my truck.

Heck Mos, I get some Mohawk white Epoxy and fill it it and have a contrasting color. Custom ya know.

Tony, it may not have been a bit hit at the party but I bet it was never forgotten…..

Before I had my GSD I had 2 minature Dachshunds for over 15 years, they passed away 8 days apart. They were some darn good companions…. I think about them all the tme.


----------



## mochoa

Say what? Purple heart? I thought it was painted.

LOL Shep.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, ya thats the one. I would try a stool like that if I had a lathe. I stay away from stuff with turned parts for now.

Shep, I know the pain of wrecking your shins on the trailer hitch. I have done the same thing with my truck. My wife has banged her legs on the hitch more then me though. She gets so pissed at my truck when it happens to her. I suppose all the pain could be prevented if I just pulled the hitch out when I am not using it but I like to keep it there in case I get rear ended or I back into something. The hitch will deflect minor impacts. lol


----------



## mochoa

Scott, did you read the recent Schwarz blog about oil stones? I think you got the same stones from Dan's Whetstones didnt you?


----------



## lysdexic

I read the one from a few months ago that said that he quit using his glass Shaptons and went back to oil stones. If I remember correctly he said something to the effect that he liked the feel of the oil stones, no water mess, and every second did not count anymore.

Well, that was good enough for me. I bought from the other vendor he recommended. Don't get me wrong, the oil stones are great. But they are oilstones. Even on the soft / course stones it seems to take for ever to get a wire edge.

Unfortunately, I had the opporunity to use a full set of glass Shaptons right before the purchase.


----------



## lysdexic

It is funny that you asked that when you did. I was just looking back at the conversation we had the other day and jotting down everyone's thoughts. This thread moves fast because those comments are already about 8 "pages" back.

I am going to keep using my oil stones a while longer I was checking the prices and sizes on the Diasharp metal "stones."

My thoughts- course, fine, x-fine and then polish on my 8000 grit water stone.?


----------



## mochoa

Doesn't sound like a bad way to go. Its also nice because you can flatten the water stone with the diamond stones.

You could probably do just Course 220grit, 1.2K then, the 8k stone. Anyway that 220/320 stone is double sided. (Thats the one I just got) I think it was Dan who said he couldnt tell the diff. once it was broken in.


----------



## Mosquito

Scotty, that's pretty much what I do. At least when I have some serious re-work to do. Otherwise I start on my fine or x-fine (I have the duo-sharp ones, that are double sided). Then I finish on 6000 grit waterstone. I use my x-coarse to flatten the waterstone


----------



## lysdexic

The metal ones are double sided? I missed that.


----------



## mochoa

The mesh ones with the holes are double sided.


----------



## mochoa

Scott were you looking at the ones that were a solid plate? Dia sharp? the other ones are Duo Sharp.


----------



## Mosquito

duo's are double sided, dia's are single, I believe


----------



## Mosquito

my x-x-fine is a diasharp, single sided. I wasn't completely happy with it, which is why I got a waterstone. Have been quite pleased with the lower grits, though. Just didn't like the finish off the 8000 grit diasharp.

The Duo-Sharp's I've got are the larger 10" ones, which is nice for plane irons


----------



## AnthonyReed

*Duo*Sharp - plastic-like (Its not plastic though, its cold to the touch and heavy. feels like some kind of ceramic resin or something. - Mauricio), two sided

*Dia*sharp - metal, single sided

Edit: Fixed.


----------



## mochoa

Its not plastic though, its cold to the touch and heavy. feels like some kind of ceramic resin or something.


----------



## bandit571

Do you REALLY want my "sharpening system"?

Beltsander ( NO grinder, unless the iron is real bad)
a two-sided stone from Buck Brothers @home depot. I also have a couple others, all oil stones. 
Fine sandpaper, on a flat surface. I think I go up to a 1000 grit, but it is getting a might worn.

That is about it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

So, who is that other lysdexic?


----------



## mochoa

Schwars very recently blogged about diamond stones. the Dia Sharps. He says he gives it heavy use and its indistructable. He says he has killed a couple of Duo's. But he uses it alot when he's teaching as well so its getting a ton of use.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ I'd like to know too.

Well played in any event though.


----------



## Dcase

Scott, do you use stones to grind your primary bevel or do you hollow grind?

If you use a grinder then you could probably skip the coarse stone for now. If you grind by hand then I would get the x-coarse DMT..

For final honing I think you only really need two stones. I would suggest a Fine Diasharp and then an 8K water stone. The fine stone will establish the edge and get it polished while the 8k stone will put the mirror polish on it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^^ Agreed, well played…


----------



## mochoa

I agree with Dan, that advise is money right there…


----------



## mochoa

Dan, but you are talking about jumping from 600 grit to 8000 right.


----------



## mochoa

I'm about to get some shop time in a minute Yo! ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

I never use anything but the 3 micron dmt and maybe a strop once the bevel has been established. I typically do that with a grinder, so I go from the grinder to die dmt.

the rest of the stones only get used when flattening the back.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I have the DMT Very Fine Diasharp and its really fine. You also gotta figure the diamonds break in after a while. I think in this case it would be fine going from the 600 grit DMT to the 8k Water stone.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree Dan


----------



## donwilwol

from this chunk of walnut


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whole lotta gorgeous there Don.


----------



## mochoa

WOW


----------



## chrisstef

The Don's got it goin on.


----------



## lysdexic

^ + infinity

Why for Don?


----------



## chrisstef

And because you guys have been way too on topic today heres a little holiday treat.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Had you come "out" at that point Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

The 80's were a funny period for everyone Tony. I was just into swords at the time, just recently has it turned into sword fighting.


----------



## ShaneA

No comment on the baloon, kind of scary Stef. Good thing you turned out OK?


----------



## bhog

^ Ha!! Tony for the win.


----------



## planepassion

Don, those are some seriously beautiful knobs and totes. I've been working a lot of walnut lately and loving it.

Dan, my most serious woodworking injuries have come from chisels. Ironically, the worst cut happened when I was sharpening a chisel. It caught an edge, slipped out of my hand and started to fall to the floor…which is exactly what I should have let it do. By the time I reached to grab it in mid air, the tip had rotated downward and landed right into my open hand. I was very lucky that it didn't cut deeper, but I'm STILL finding blood spots here and there around my shop six months after the fact.

The upside is that I give chisels the deep, potential-to-do-serious harm respect that they deserve. I'm anal now about keeping both hands behind the edge, and catch myself now and then with my left hand potentially in harms way.

You were right to call it a night. You may have been fatigued, or your concentration could have been shot. No sense pushing things.

I've found neosporin helps me heal faster. Recover quickly buddy.


----------



## chrisstef

Random …


----------



## BrandonW

I realize it's not hand-tool related, but we were talking about these yesterday. Here's the stack of picture frames that I am making for Xmas presents. It's not so bad when you streamline it. Now I just need to add the splines.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

LJs is AWESOME!


----------



## Gshepherd

Another fine looking pic there Smitty…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Why thanks, G.

I read your entries yesterday, and they brought a smile to my face for sure. Having a friend in a high place is a wonderful thing; unintentioned makes it even better.  I'm glad to hear things may indeed be getting resolved sooner rather than later. It's good news.


----------



## Gshepherd

The way I see it now Smittys is that if it was just a cut and dried deal with the Landlord the Judge would not have even set a trial for Thursday. The fact that he told the Landlord that it is his responsibility and having a clause like that only showed that he knew and was trying to protect himself was decietfull. I feel what ever happens it will not be as sweet as the Landlord thought and best part is I bet next time no one else will be put into this position which could easily bankrupt a business.

The landlord has until 1pm tomorrow to offer me a deal and I will not take it cause I just want the Judge to determine what is fair. I feel good that I will be treated as a victim here cause I am. I hope….

Oh I forgot to add the Judge did ask nicely to not do any production until this is settled.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks for sharing Brandon. I will PM when I get closer to making the sled. Nice frames.

Smitty, I've always been curious about the counter sink on your dog holes. Why are they concave?


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, I love the patina on that oak bench.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon, I meant to add that your frame work is intimidating to my eye. I don't think I could do repetitive precision. Hell, I can't do precision…

ScottyB Yo, the dog holes are concave for the same reason the bottom of my bench's legs are chamfered: to prevent splitting. Why not a pure bevel, like (I think) yours are? Because I used the (only) bit that was in the router case on the shelf, that came from my dad. It's the last time I used a router, I believe… 

^ There is a lot of character depicted in that benchtop pic… Wow… It really isn't that beat up. Just looks like it there.


----------



## thedude50

Well Brandon, I think what I said was the Chris was a Journalist first and was being portrayed as a master woodworker which i thought wasn't so cool. in reading several accounts of his ascension to woodworking stardom was sketchy to me. After a long interview and a few emails back and fort and after attending a class he taught I found. Something about him and that was that Chris is a true student of the art. He and I share a common quest to learn the old ways of working wood. My grandfather had Moxons book and my cousin got it so when i went to find a copy i found Chris had already been through the text and he was using this stuff when he wood worked. I have been looking into translations of Roubos work and found Chris has been working on a new translation that they will be selling the deluxe book will be around 400 dollars and a must have for a guy like me who owns over 200 woodworking books. So yes my opinion of him has changed His work is drawing high prices like other masters work so I HAVE TO SAY HE WALKS LIKE A DUCK QUACKS LIKE A DUCK MUST BE A MASTER So yes Brandon I was hard on him I am less so now but I discussed this with him too. He told me a long story I will post it all in my story around the 15th of the month on my site I do hope you all will read it.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks Lance. I appreciate the candor and look forward to reading your post.


----------



## donwilwol

I think Schwartz's ability to get high prices for his work has more to do with marketing than craftsmanship. I'm willing to bet 90% of his sales go to people who wouldn't know a dovetail from a lap joint. Unfortunately we live in a world where mastery of woodworking (or pretty miuh any craft) is more about perception than reality.

That's not saying I don't think Chris has woodworking skills, or even teaching skills. I'm saying take away his marketing skills and he's a hobbiest, no matter how good.

I'm of the belief you either know a craft or your learning a craft. That's NOT to say someone who knows the craft can't learn new things, I'm saying in general you have to be one or the other.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I'm curious what the threshold is between being a hobbyist with marketing skills and a professional. He's been doing this as a "profession" for some time, which yes includes writing about the craft, but I'm sure he's in the shop much more than us hobbyists are. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a die-hard Schwarzian, but I'm jus curious about your nomenclature of him being hobbyist. In other words, what would you like to see from him in order to prove himself?


----------



## donwilwol

What I meant was take away his marketing and he's not doing it professionally. Its like Lances request for a good looking woodworker for making woodworking video's. Its about perception and if asked directly, we all know that, but tend to forget it as we go.

I'm hard on Schwartz because he makes himself an easy target with the bad attitude, but I've also always try to state I like his woodworking approach, just not his writing approach.

So I guess to answer your question Brandon, for me to say he's a master, I need to see something I haven't seen before. I certainly don't consider myself a master, and once in a while I read something (actually quit often) where I learn something. But with Schwartz I agree with his technique, and more often than most other woodworking teachers I find myself saying "yep, that's how I do it", but I'm not learning much. Which to me means other than having more time and more practice, he's really not much better than I am. Which means in my eyes, he's no where's near a MASTER.


----------



## donwilwol

and if I can add one more thought in Chris' defense, that may well be part of the marketing. If your going to teach and try to make money, how many Master level woodworkers pay big bucks to take a woodworking class. Almost none. So to make money, your going to teach to entry or maybe ,mid level woodworkers. That may very well be the case, and I may be wrong, maybe he is a Master, but I've seen nothing to show me that.


----------



## planepassion

Speaking of mastery, Smitty, YOU have mastered the macro photo shot. That is one cool pic of your Sweetheart rule alongside the brass for your Atkins saw.

Don, I have no formal woodworking training. Nor do I have the benefit of a family member or friend to show me the ropes. So what I've learned has been almost exclusively from LJs like yourself, books and Schwarz videos. So I have learned a lot from Schwarz. Something so simple as rotating my back foot when sawing has paid big dividends in my sawing technique.

And you're right about the marketing. Running my own business, I have to remind myself that I am a marketer first and a copywriter second. The way I phrase it is, I'm a marketer who happens to do copywriting. That's the price I have to pay to keep the work pipeline full. For Chris, marketing is the price he has to pay to keep the revenues rolling in.


----------



## lysdexic

Lance is looking for a *good looking* woodworker!?

Lance - I will have my agent call you.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I hear you, and I definitely understand what you're saying. I think it was just the hobbyist terminology that I wouldn't agree with. That said, I do think he's somewhere in between that and being a master. There are few masters.


----------



## mochoa

The thing I like the most about what Schwarz teaches is that he comes at things as a hobbyist. So he approaches building the same way one of us would, with a good mix of power and hand tools. Other professionals teach you the way they do it which involves the biggest and best ww equipment, complicated jigs, not much hand tools, so a lot of times their approach is out of reach for me. Or it's not geared to someone making a one off project.

In short, he knows his audience, or at least he is more in line with how I want to work.

However, he does make and sell a lot of stuff. When he is researching a book like on campaign furniture, he makes a bunch of them (eg. rorkee chairs) which he then sell. He has made a lot of tool chest also. Experience he has.


----------



## donwilwol

I wasn't using hobbyist in a negative way. I think even a hobbyist can obtain remarkable skills. I know hobbyist who are technically better than some "professionals" technically. Brad is right on. The business is more important than the technical skill.


----------



## BrandonW

Lance is looking for a good looking woodworker!?


----------



## donwilwol

and how much "help" did he have making those rorkee chairs.


----------



## mochoa

Is that little Brandon?


----------



## mochoa

Dont know.


----------



## BrandonW

It's a very unhappy Rowan in a bear suite.


----------



## chrisstef

Kinda looks like hes being chased through the woods. He is not a happy camper but a handsome fella for sure. I too, know that face all too well Brandon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Lance - I will have my agent call you." - ScottyB Yo taking the stage? Hip Hop meets woodworking, this will be awesome.


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, he was actually laying on the couch when I took the photo--added the woods in the background.


----------



## donwilwol

So he's a woods worker.


----------



## Gshepherd

Lance is looking for a good looking woodworker!?

While ScottyB is getting ahold of his agent…... I will turn this over to Employment Services for Indian Affairs so they can have the fires stoked and ready for him…...

Luckily if Scotty fails the screen test I can step up to the plate.

Schwarz for President….. It is all about the Marketing…...


----------



## Brit

Scotty - There's a mirror in the post.


----------



## Dcase

I would like to submit my app for the woodworking video.. Here is my promo photo


----------



## shampeon

We don't really live in a time where the general public buys hand-built wood furniture or other objects. People like Krenov are pros, but so are the guys at the craft fairs selling wine stoppers and "Bless This House" signs.

It's like being a chef. Being a pro usually means making the same dishes every night for weeks at a time. A dedicated hobbyist often has more freedom to be creative than someone doing it for a living. It's only at the highest levels of the profession that you can do whatever you want.

Anyway, all of the guys we're talking about are freely giving their thoughts, so you can take it for what it's worth to you.


----------



## lysdexic

I pretty much suck at woodworking. So, where do I fit in?


----------



## donwilwol

right Scott, we've seen your bench (and other projects) so don't give us the "I suck at woodworking" crap.


----------



## bonehead

You don't fit in here.


----------



## donwilwol

oh, and Dan, your cordless drill hook is upside down. Just sayin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^^^What he said.

Keep him in line Don.


----------



## BrandonW

Scott, you are a master hobbyist.


----------



## Dcase

Sorry, it was getting in the way of my massive lower ab muscles. I hoped that no one would have noticed 

Shampeon- well said.


----------



## Gshepherd

Sorry guys, I would have posted earlier but after ScottyB confession I had to go get some tissue to dry my eyes… Such a heart wrenching confession…...

So come on down ScottyB for your free HUG…...


----------



## donwilwol

wow, the high from the mahogany is *GONE* now


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shep - I love ya, you know i do but we might need to get you some help. The places you are visiting to get these pictures cannot be healthy.


----------



## Dcase

Tony, you are correct about the pictures..

To get that photo of the muscle guy I just went through Google and typed in something like "Muscular guy woodworking" or something like that. I guess I didn't really expect what kind of images were going to come up. While scanning through the thumbnails I seen an image of two very muscular guys on top of a work bench and they were ummm "working with wood"...

Spent a couple hours in the shop last night working on that shaker stool I am building. I got all the corner dovetailed braces cut out. I would have liked to get a little more done but I was getting to cold in the shop. Hope to have it assembled tonight.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking forward to seeing the shaker stool Dan.


----------



## bandit571

Just arrived today….









48" to 70" long, by just over 1" thick. One is at least 7" wide, maybe more. Just some old Barn Wood.


----------



## Gshepherd

Tony, Thanks for the offer but I have already been checked out 30 or so times and all is well…....

Bandit, is the wood some old oak?


----------



## bandit571

Also, just found some patterns (a little late for this year, anyway) of just some old pine scraps. Might just fire up the bandsaw later this week…









One for a body, one for some "antlers", a pattern for a front leg ( takes two) and a rear leg (also a make two), placed together to make..









Round-over all edges, nail and glue the legs on. Hotmelt the antlers in place. Stain the antlers a dark walnut colour, body a light brown. Add a BIG red bow around his neck, and a big red fuzzy "nose', ah, Rudolph! Eyes of your choice, I just draw some with a black sharpie.

A single 1×6 x8' piece of pine will make about five of these. Now, IF I can just find that pattern for the sleigh to match…


----------



## bandit571

Not sure WHAT that stuff is, yet. I will take a plane or two to it later, after i set up some sort of bench to plane on. I think I MIGHT have a plane or two to use…


----------



## thedude50

Ok the good looking woodworker thing is being taken out of context . how that came up was someone said they wanted the associate editor job i posted. but he made several unrealistic demands as a joke. so i told him he was not good looking enough to get the video job. then he said his peace and i countered with tommy mac and said the media demands video stars look good and he was not the right guy for the job. Since that time I have filled the position with our own Stumpy Nubs. Hes not a looker either but he is funny as hell and a solid woodworker.

Schwartz acts that way because he is shy and its a way to keep people at bay. He really is a nice guy with a ******************** load of skills in the shop. If you get a chance check out some of his work. It will impress you. I know it impressed me and I am a hard sell. So yes Brandon I was wrong about Schwartz and I am not the only one who is wrong about him.

Don I have seen your work if you were to do this full time you would be a pro. Your work would sell at least as fast as mine does and i am close to backed up for the next 6 months. I have tables to make cabinets two tool chests I still need to finish the 2 benches I have a pair of glen hueys cabinets to build and the work just keeps coming and i was asked today to go back to work as a nurse for a hospital i used to work at. So if I do that I wont get any days off but I will be happy cause I love the work.


----------



## lysdexic

Au contraire monsieur Dude.

Stumpy is hot, smokin'. Stumpilicious even.


----------



## thedude50

are you drunk posting again scottyb

i just placed a smoking hot deal for a set of Naniwa stones on the want ads area


----------



## lysdexic

Although I will admit to being more vociferous after consuming a barley pop or three, this is, sadly, not such an occasion.


----------



## Brit

You guys have got to check this out. Holy crap batman!


----------



## Gshepherd

Some pretty stuff there, I went on the web site just curious of price and nothing listed yet…......


----------



## donwilwol

pretty sweet stuff there Andy. I never seen a chainsaw on wheels before.


----------



## donwilwol

Dude, I didn't say I wasn't a pro, I said i wasn't a master. It's a big difference in my book.

Schwartz acts that way because he is shy and its a way to keep people at bay.

So someone who's trying to be a celebrity is trying to keep people at bay? Seems a little odd.

So you've got paying work for the next 6 months but you're thinking about going back to nursing? So the paying work either isn't paying very well or …........................ I'm confused.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe later this week, i'll get a box in the mail. A "Craftsman' block plane. It has a funny looking tateral adjuster, looks like a curly-cue. A might rusty, just the way i like them. Pictures when it shows up….


----------



## olegahg

this is mine. I think it would be very useful in my shop.


----------



## lysdexic

olegahg,

Nice shot. I hope to acquire a set of T&G planes some day.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice Olegahg. Welcome to the site. That's a nice plane and the LN version is much nicer than the old Stanley 48 that I have.


----------



## mochoa

Very nice video Andy, that wood is spectacular. I like the name of the company: Bacon Veneer.


----------



## mochoa

Oleg that T&G plane is certainly dreamy.


----------



## Dcase

So I started assembling my shaker stool last night and it did not go as well as I would have liked. Some of the corner braces did not line up the way they were supposed to so I was left with a few gaps. I can fix/hide the gaps but it still sucks.

Another problem I had was with the wedged tenons. I cut the wedges just a little to thick and while pounding one of them in the top of the stool split at one end. Right when I seen it split I yelled out the F dash dash dash word loud enough for the neighbors to hear. Man was I pissed… I quickly grabbed the glue bottle and filled the split and got a clamp on it…

Tonight I will fix the gaps and get it all planed flush. I think I will also start on a 2nd one. The 2nd one should go together a lot more smoothly now that I know what mistakes I made.


----------



## lysdexic

Dan - I sure am glad nothing like that has ever happened to me!


----------



## bandit571

Maybe next set of wedges will go across the grain, rather than with the grain? Instead of throwing out wedges that are too "fat", Cut a slot into a piece of scrap wood. Place said scrap in the vise. The slot should be a narrow kerf cut. Place a fat wedge in the slot. Place a sharp chisel on the fat end of the wedge, right in the middle of the fat part. Smack said chisel. Collect two skinny wedges. Remember to say: "Wedges are driven in across the grain."

Took a #5 to the new arrivals. Kind of a light to medium brown. Not pine, not oak. Them four boards were all i could handle when i carried to the van. Got to the house, and brought them in, in pairs. And i still needed a nap afterwards. That wide one, might be just enough to make one of those style benches/stools. The 1×4s? We'll see. The boards?









heading back down to the Dungeon later, both to check on the water going across the floor from all the heavy rain here, and to take a couple better pictures of these Barn Boards.


----------



## Dcase

The wedges were driven in across the grain. The piece that split was the piece that the tenons went in through and that was the top of the stool. There was not enough play room for the thicker wedge so it expanded the tenon to the point where the piece the tenon was going through split.

I didn't think to make the wedges like you describe. I may have to try that. The way I made the wedges was I just ripped a thin strip and then cut it into smaller pieces about an inch long. I then tapered the small strips on my bench hook with a wide chisel. I didn't taper them enough.

That is a nice wide piece you got there Bandit. Perfect for the stool. I didn't have any wide pieces so I had to glue up several boards for the one I am making.


----------



## DanKrager

In the last issue of FWW #231 (one of the worst editorial efforts ever sold by this magazine IMHO) Christian Becksvoort, of all professing woodworkers, blatantly put tenon wedges with the grain (of the top) in his Shaker stool presentation! 
That by itself almost caused me to drop the charter subscription!
So, Dan, at least you are in "good" company. 
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

The grain direction of the piece the tenon goes through is what counts. 
DanK


----------



## Dcase

I don't know… There would not have been any problems had the wedges been tapered more. I might skip the wedges when I make the next one though. I really don't think they have much if any added benefit.


----------



## Dcase

I should add that out of the 8 wedges that the stool required, only one of the wedges caused the split. The other ones went in with no problem. The wedges were not all the same thickness though because I chiseled them by hand so one was probably thicker then the rest.


----------



## DanKrager

Well, I'm well acquainted with the grief you just experienced!
Before you give up on wedged entirely, see if this video will be helpful. 
http://kragerwoodworking.weebly.com/1/post/2012/05/how-to-safely-cut-small-wedges-with-a-precision-universal-jig.html
I think the wedges do add enough extra strength and durability to be worth the effort. Don't throw the baby out with the bathwater! 
DanK


----------



## thedude50

Don, the fact is simple to understand after figuring out how long projects are taking me to complete. i am making about 25 dollars an hour in the shop, but as a RN in California i make between 50 and 60 dollars an hour. so while I would love to stay in the shop forever. I need to nurse 3 days a week and that will insure the shop is able to run the other 4 days without being a financial burden to my wife. Now If i WERE ABLE TO MAKE 1000 DOLLARS FOR A SCHWARTZ STYLE TOOL CHEST i WOULD STAY IN THE SHOP FULL TIME. Also I wont be spending that much less time in the shop as if I work 3- 12 hour days that is full time too. So it is more like taking a second job. This will keep me happy and will make the wife happy too. so she can afford to take her summer vacation w/o having to teach summer school. Happy Wife Happy Life

I hope this ends your confusion.


----------



## OnlyJustME

LOL. Dude needs to nurse 3 days a week means something totally different to us new fathers. lol 
But if you're into that sort of thing . . . . . . I don't need to know.


----------



## Gshepherd

Well back from court and I have 3 weeks to be out or the Landlord can do his stuff again. I will get my full deposit back and move on with my life. I was hoping for more but I at least he did not get his way like he expected either. Just need to get moved and I am much wiser now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry to hear reimbursements were not in the order Shep.


----------



## Gshepherd

Tony, I was hopeing but the landlord did not get his wish to have me out so quickly either. To be out in 3 weeks is doable. Going to a cheaper place with much nicer surroundings. The city still has thier hands on him right now with some upgrades he has to do and fines. He had an attorney so we both know that is not cheap and he pays for that not me. I will not let it spoil my mood anymore. His payday will come one day….


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah Shep, focus on the new place. Water under the bridge now. Good luck w/the move.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Karma eventually has her way.


----------



## Mosquito

well, glad you at least didn't "lose" Shep.

-
Things went slightly better the second go. I need to mark less deep on the end grain. Next time I think I will use my wheel marking gauge, instead of the #77


----------



## lysdexic

Nicely done, sir!

Is that pic from the Ethan Allen catalog?


----------



## thedude50

Not bad Chris your improving quickly I like that

Scotty I didn't mind your kind of nursing when I was young I was a crazy dude.


----------



## bandit571

The four planes i sent over to ebay are all sold, now. Three went to the same buyer. Still have a pile of plane parts for sale there, and a wood body for a molding plane. An Astragal molder, at that. Just the body. Never got an iron for it, nor a wedge.









About $3??? Will work on 3/4" thick stock.









Never got into wood bodies much.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hey Bandit did you ever see these….LOL


----------



## bandit571

Just got through looking over another thread, some addict had at 100 of these, just sitting on his bench.


----------



## Gshepherd

Yes I saw that, they all looked to be in pretty nice shape…....


----------



## bhog

Nice tails Mos.


----------



## Gshepherd

Well guys, I got the itch to go to the shop and do something, pack up a little and take some pics I promised Don of some 19 inch wide Mahogany I am making a Platter out of….. Maybe a pic of some Quilted Mahogany before it gets buried again and have a little talk with some tools that will not be seen for a while…. Then crank up the tunes and let my ears bleed a little while lstening to the shepherds howl at some Iron Maiden…..


----------



## bhog

I vote on the quilted,a "wet" pic please…lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Have fun, G!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Friday Pic (still waiting on rods from St James Bay):


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey everybody! I'm thinking of hiring this guy to replace Randy. His Youtube channel may be the best I've ever seen!

Now, you may think it's mean of me to laugh at those less fortunate than the rest of us. But I really think he puts on a great show, and he seems to love it! And check out all those views he gets! He's well known for his weather updates he does on "his own TV channel", and for great films of himself dancing and spinning in circles!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whatcha doing there Smitty?


----------



## BrandonW

Stumpy, that guy reminds me of Randy from My Name is Earl.

Also, whenever you talk about "Randy" in your videos I can't help but picture Randy from Trailer Park Boys.


----------



## Dcase

Spent a few hours last night on working on the shaker stool. I had to patch a few gaps in the dovetailed braces and to do that I just cut a thin strip and planed it down until the strip was thin enough to wedge in the gap.

I have not put any finish on it yet but I sprayed it down with mineral spirits and took a couple pics. I really wish I knew what kind of wood this was.


----------



## donwilwol

the stool looks great Dan. I love the grain.


----------



## waho6o9

That's awesome Dan, nice DTs!


----------



## Dcase

Thanks.. I got the wood from some pallets and I really liked the different red and white colors in the grain. The wood is mostly grey though.


----------



## lysdexic

That is a good looking stool Dan.


----------



## mochoa

Very nice DT's Mos! Way to go.

Smitty is that the DT plane in action?


----------



## mochoa

Dan the stool looks sweet! Its going to look amazing with some finish on it.


----------



## DanKrager

I like that too!

Is the wood soft? It reminds me of pine that has been infected. I have some from my own dead trees that looks like that.

That is the very stool I was commenting about from FWW and complaining about the wedges being the wrong direction for the very reason you found out! What was Christian thinking do you suppose? He doesn't explain it.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Need to know what length the stool's top is. As for going outside today…..









Ain't happening! This was about 15 minutes ago, looking out my front windows. Nightmare on Elm Street?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awkward phrase of the day: "Dan, I really like your stool."

But it needs to be said. Lots of work in that little guy, and it looks great! I've not attempted through-tenons like those, but I've been tempted. How much of a pain in the arse was it do do?

Yes, it's the dovetail plane. Played with it a bit last week, couldn't find the shot I took of shaving actually being made so perhaps it really didn't happen.


----------



## bandit571

Small mailing box came today. Just enough work to keep me in the house, on a day like todat..









Might need a little work









Dungeon is nice and dried out, too









Stamps are 306 and 307. Iron is stamped as a Craftsman, in a large oval logo. Yep, might need some clean up…


----------



## DaddyZ

Dan- I used some I believe is the same wood, Last Pic is rough right off the pallet… I believe it is this http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/gum.htm


----------



## chrisstef

Bandit - thats just a dusting bro. I wouldnt even break out the snow blower for that little bit. Thankfully all that snow blew across here as pouring rain and wind. I wouldnt be heart broken if the snow blower stayed in the garage all winter long.


----------



## DaddyZ

Snow coming from the west coast, It is supposed to hit me Tuesday & Wednesday!! Come on a White Christmas!!!


----------



## bandit571

Underneath that "dusting" is about 1/2" of ice. Seen a few in the ditch this morning, stop signs are now just a suggestion…


----------



## chrisstef

Ahh that nasty layer of ice …not pleasant. A warm cup of joe and some derusting seems to be the cure bandito.


----------



## Dcase

Dan, the wood is def a hardwood. It didn't remind me at all of pine when working with it. I am also not sure what to say about the wedges and why he did them the way he did. I would assume he had no issues when making how ever many of these he has made. I also said the other day that I don't believe I would have had any problems had I tapered the wedges more and or gave myself some more play when cutting the mortises. I hammered in 7 wedges with no issue, it was only one of them that caused the top to split at that end. I guess I would say he could have maybe gone over the wedged tenons in more detail as they are hardly discussed in the article. Maybe give some warning of the possibility of what could happen if not careful?

Daddy Z- I checked that link out and that stuff looks a LOT like the wood I used so I think you may have answered me question as to what type of wood it is. Thanks for posting that. I would have never even thought of Gum wood.

Bandit, The plan in FWW has the width of the stool at 9 inches I believe and the top is 22in long. I think once cut and trimmed my top came out to about 21 inches. The side legs are 8 in tall.

Smitty, the tenons were really straight forward and turned out to be one of the easier parts of the project. I followed the plan in which said to first cut a shallow dado the same width as the side piece. With the dado cut the same width all you have to do is cut the tenons in one direction. In the magazine the guy shows how to do it all with hand tools but I aint gonna lie, I used both hand and power tools. I cut the dados on the TS with my dado set and since the dado set was already in my TS I cut the tenons that way as well. Once the tenons were cut I fit the pieces into the dados, made sure it was square and marked the mortises. I used my drill press to remove most of the waste and then trimmed with a chisel. The chisel work was easier because I had the dado cut there to give me a flat reference for the sides The dovetailed braces were by far the hardest part of the project but it was my first time doing anything like that so next time should go better.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Since the world might be ending today, I made a video message to leave for survivors. Since this thread can survive anything, I think it's a great place to post this video. Enjoy…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dan thats a cool bench/stool you should post in projects ,or maybe you have and i missed it ,but i like it ,will give it a try just to learn a little on joinery ,being new it will be a task in it self for me. merry christmas al yall


----------



## Dcase

Thanks Eddie… I have not posted in the projects yet because I still have to apply a finish to it. Once I have it all finished I will post to projects. It is a really nice project for joinery, especially if your using hand tools. I cut all of the dovetailed braces by hand and that is something I have never really done before. I did learn a lot while making the stool. I am looking forward to making a second one. I may have another one done in time for Christmas. These will make good gifts.


----------



## DaddyZ

Merry Christmas to All !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrandonW

And to all a good night!!!


----------



## Bertha

Andy, the "waterfall" bubinga thing again. I wish I had a chunk of both. Thanks for the link.  al


----------



## thedude50

Dan nicew work I dont see any gaps so the strips must have taken care of that.

I would like a white christmas but it looks more like a cool fall day here and not much else to say about weather my finish is now in the house to dry I have to ship the mallet and I cant do it wet I will have to come up with something if its not dry by morning I will have to over night it and that wont be cheep.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, I tried real hard NOT to say, Dan I like your stool… 

But, damn, I like everything Dan makes! Nice proportions, excellent details, and great photos, too. I sure don't see any gaps in those dovetails! They look awesome, Dan! And the funky spalted wood adds so much character!


----------



## Gshepherd

Superb work there Dan. Everytime I look at it. It reminds me of Beetle Kill Pine.

Hog, I did get you some nice "WET" pics for ya but forgot camera at the shop…. I also got Don's Mahogany porn done also. Going to be pretty quiet for the next 5 days so I will be spending a lot of time at the shop.

OHHHH TERRY, where in the heck are the pics of the BEAST…........


----------



## bandit571

Random Pictures on a Snow day..









My little $.99 Craftsman/Sargent 306.









Was a little rusty this morning. Spent an hour in the Dungeon…









Almost done…


----------



## bhog

Bandit Man , I have one of em, its like a silverish color.Its heavier than a stanley 9 1/2 and gets grabbed alot more.


----------



## bandit571

The base is about twice as thick as my Stanley 9-1/2. Supposed to be a Cratfsman, but everything but the logo on the iron says Sargent 306/307. It only took, maybe, an hour to get it this far along.

Measured that plank I was using as a test track. 1" x 8" x 48". Seems to be an Oak, of some sort, maybe Ash. It has a single knot, right about where I'll saw it for a stool leg. Then a top, and then another leg. Might be enough for four braces, as well.


----------



## LukieB

Just getting caught up, things must have been slow last couple days, only 73 new posts since wednesday, anyway…

*Andy*, That veneer looks amazing, I'm really curious about price, but you know what they say "if you have to ask….you can't afford"

*Mos*, Dovetails are looking good, I've never had any luck doing em by hand. I'm impatient though, If I'm not good at something right away, I quit. And they seem to require some practice. Plus I got all that money in that router dovetail jig, LOL

*Dan*, the stool looks awesome, again I envy the patience and skill of the hand cut doves.

*Shep*, glad you at least get some time before you get booted, you're right though, Landlord will get his eventually

How about a little before after action for ya'll
So I'm really proud of myself for remembering to take at least a couple before pics this time. Even if they were just crappy cell phone shots


















Type 11 4c. Rust had penetrated the japanning so the electrolysis bubbled most of it off. Paint stripper and sand blasting for the rest of it. Ford semi-gloss engine enamel for a replacement. Rust was pretty thick, so there's a bit of pitting, but I think she came out pretty nice. 






















































Tote was broken, my repair came out pretty nice if I don't say so myself.


















Probably be hitting Ebay next couple days, but I've been known to procrastinate….


----------



## lysdexic

Lucas, that plane is like gazing upon a beautiful woman. I don't see how you could sell it.


----------



## BrandonW

What a nice restoration, Lucas. I love that era of Stanley planes. What are you hoping to get for it?


----------



## WhoMe

Bandit, that craftsman looks a lot like mine except mine is Grey.

Luke that 4C is beautiful. Hopefully mine will restore like that when I get around to it. Along with my 5C. Both type 11's

To everyone, it has been a great year with all of you on this thread.

I want to wish you all and your families a very heart felt merry Christmas and a SAFE New Year. May all your projects be all that you hope them to be and that all your too restorations come out perfect.

And since the world didn't end tonight, I hope everyone has a much better 2013 than they had in 2012.

Mike


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, that is one hell of a restore! Very nice!


----------



## Gshepherd

Damn Lukie, that is amazing how nice it looks now….. You did one heck of a job there….....


----------



## waho6o9

Lukie!

Stunning work, that's an amazing refurbishing effort, well done.


----------



## Gshepherd

As promised Don, here is a pic of some nice wide A. Mahogany…... Later today as long as I do not screw up I should have the Platter done. I got lazy and did not dig out the 20 plus inch stuff, this is 18 in wide…. I ran it through the planer a bit and still have 2 inches thick….. What causes that funky growth line?????


----------



## DanKrager

Wow! What a stick! 
My first impression: that's been photoshopped. The growth rings in heartwood are messed up. I can't imagine what naturally causes that. I'm about to learn something…I hope.
DanK


----------



## terryR

Nice restore, Lucas! Cannot even see the tote repair line…

Shep, I posted Beast photo a while back…you missed him with my tiny wife? Bad news is…He likes to eat guineas…lost 3 this week. Bummer…wish I could've spent that grand! 

Shep, what the heck is that behind the pretty wood? 6 dust extraction hoses? oh my…


----------



## mochoa

Lucas, that plane came out SO nice, great work man!

Shep that mahogany is freaking amazing!


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, serious stuff in here today.

Lucas, amazing work. I love shined up restores.

Shep, that is a great piece of wood. When I was building my bed, it took me months to get enough mahogany with that ribboning and color. They would only have a stick or three in the pile that met my wants, and I could only afford one stick at time, lol. Mahagony trees must get really big. That ribbon effect is caused by quarter sawing? True? Seems like all my pieces w/it have a vertical grain.


----------



## Gshepherd

Terry, I looked back and remember now, the Beast….... All those hoses go to my 6 head moulder…. I can do anything up to 9 inches wide and 6 inches thick on it. When I do something like 8in crown moulding it sounds like a 747 with those big knives in it….

Here ya go HOG, The quilted Mahogany…. As requested it is "WET" Baby… Oh Yea "WET" Chubby time….LOL
about 300bf of it…..4/4 10-12ft lengths. I got naked and slid down that board a few times….. Just have not had the [email protected] yet to use it…. I bet making one of MOS clocks would be a good start…...

Oh I almost forgot, If Lukie would have brought over a Donut when he came over several weeks ago this board was the door prize, but as you know he did not bring any Donuts…. Bummer…..


----------



## ShaneA

Obscene beauty. 300bf? Sweeeet!


----------



## LukieB

Thanks for all the nice comments guys!!

*Brandon*, I have overpriced, unrealistic expectations for this one. I was just telling Scotty the same thing. there's this seller on Ebay that is getting crazy money for his vintage restores. I'm talking like 140 bucks for a plain old no 4. It's got me inspired to get to shining, sharpening and selling all these planes I bought with the intention of flipping.

*Mike*, Thanks, A very merry Christmas, and happy New Year year to you and yours as well.

That goes for the rest of you fools on here too!

*Shep*, wow that Mahogany is nothing short of spectacular, can't wait to see what you make of it.

Edit: Shep that's not funny, that quilted piece is amazing….donuts next time huh? I can handle that


----------



## Gshepherd

OHHH Lukie, that was just a one time special I was running there….. You missed out…. I know it sucks…. But good news is you may help move it,LOL


----------



## LukieB

I'd be glad to move it…..from your shop, to my truck. LOL. So when is moving day(s)? You said you can't start moving into the new place til after the 1st right? Does that mean the 2nd and 3rd will be heavy lifting days? Or do you need help now?


----------



## Gshepherd

I am going to do some last minute x-mas projects this weekend, box a little, turn a lot, LOL Get really serious next week just getting things boxed up and crated. Probably start makin trips after the 1st…. 3rd or 4th I would think right now. This weekend since I don't have my girls I will do happy stuff till after x-mas….


----------



## donwilwol

*Oh My!!* Are you sure that's real. I'd never want a piece of wood like that. I'd never cut it!!

I've seen that type of line in the grain before. I'd say something grew into the tree, it happened when a farmer wraps wire around and it grows in for 100 years. Even vines can cause it.

thought I give you guys a preview of the project i'm working on. Something to use up the broken pieces out of the Stanley grave yard.



















If you have to sand, why not do it with a Bailey!!


----------



## chrisstef

My god Shep that is friggin amazing. I cant imagine what you had to do to acquire that piece of lumber. Im sure you went to great lengths morally and monetarily.

Don - thats sanding with style brother.


----------



## Mosquito

Really nice Mahogany Shep! Even just using a small piece for the panel in one of the clocks I made would be sweet… it would last a long time at that rate too lol


----------



## lysdexic

The scale of the curl in that Mahogany is pretty big - comparing them to the 2×4's on the floor. I think the figure would be lost on a small piece. I'd like to make a floating hall table top out of it though. Beautiful.


----------



## bhog

*That straight line is the shock wave caught in the growth rings from a single pelvic thrust of mine while stairing at the quilted*.Holy crap that is phenominal stuff.Thanks for the wet pics man.

Don neat stuff.


----------



## Gshepherd

Stef, I have had this lumber for over 5 years now and if Memory serves me right I got it from West Penn Hardwood and I took all he had at that time. It was pricey but worth it. They did me right on Shipping cost.

Scotty, your right!!!!! I did a small box one time and I was not impressed at all it just didn't seem to jump out. I was thinking one day of making the Secretary Desk in Glen Hueys book Building Period Furniture. I just need to build up my confidence before I do one of those babys….


----------



## bandit571

Did a little playing around, down in the Dungeon.









Man, I can't wait until my REAL bench gets here. Did a little sawing, and some hand plane work…









Still rough right now. More for lay out than anything else.









Did make a mess on the floor, though…









Just playing around in the Dungeon…


----------



## bandit571

What happens to old scrap plywood around this house…









This "thing" is over 20 years old. Handles were bandsawn out of scrap pallet Oak. Just bits and pieces.


----------



## Bertha

Shep doesn't mess around, just sayin.

.

That wood is ridiculous.
.

So is that R2D2 behind it.


----------



## Mosquito

Guys, today I did something scary.

I used a #75 for something other than removing glue squeeze out. I used it to clean up some rabbets, and it actually worked *well*!

I also got a chance to use the #46 with one of its new irons. Worked out pretty well, but the #46 is harder for me to keep the irons edge perpendicular to the edge for some reason, hence the #75 seeing some action.


----------



## Gshepherd

I just finished watching a few videos of some furniture made by David Roentgens. The collection is at the Metropolitan Museum of Art till January 27. I have seen some pretty nice stuff but I have to admitt this blew my mind. The Berlin Sec Cabinet was amazing….. Take a minute and watch some of the videos you will not regret it….


----------



## bandit571

Craftsman block plane, or a Sargent 306/307?

Won a little Craftsman block plane. Under the cap iron were some numbers. Something about "306" and "307". Under the nose of this plane, cast into the plate that slides to adjust the mouth, "306", again. Casting is very thick, compared to my Stanley 9-1/2. lateral adjuster on the stanley is a curved thingy. On the Craftsman, it ends in a loop. The lateral on the Stanley stays on the base, the Craftsman? It stays with the Iron. Front knob is a shiny silver colour, and the rear wheel is a brass one.









Sargent/ Craftsman?









Or just a sargent with a Craftsman iron?









wait about a week or so, I finally won a "Knuckle cap" that says STANLEY on it. Had to pay twice what this "Sargent" plane cost.


----------



## wormil

Abbreviated crosspost from restoration thread

Siegley transitional jointer plane. 24" long, 3 1/8" wide, 6 1/2 lbs, 2 3/8 wide SsS blade.

I didn't repaint because a lot of the original paint is intact but I will pick up a bottle of black enamel model paint and do some touch ups. Otherwise I de-rusted, polished and waxed the metal. I also sanded and waxed the handles and the plane body. The sole still needs lapping and the blade needs sharpening.

Before:



















After:


----------



## waho6o9

Nice one Wormil.


----------



## bandit571

Watched a couple PBS shows yesterday. Woodsmith was making workbenches. Roy was making a Corner cabinet. Now, IF you want to see a BUNCH of handplanes IN ACTION…..

All the joints Roy was making involved cutting either a groove for a splined miter joint, T&G joints, using a shooting board to trim a 22.5 degree bevel, AFTER it was drawknifed to rough ( and very quick) shape. Lots of grooving planes, one for each job, already set up. Shooting plane was a wood bodied jointer plane, taking "Gossemer Shavings" to boot.

Work benches? meh, but Roy doing the handplane stuff? ++++++!


----------



## Mosquito

Planing this lid was an exercise in technique. The mahogany and padauk planed easily enough, but throw in that curly maple and it got a bit more complicated…

But, that's the girlfriend's Christmas present accounted for… cutting that one a bit close. Good thing she's in Fargo with her family this weekend lol
-

Nice restore wormil. But like was said on the restore thread, get that baby sharpened up and making some shavings shots


----------



## donwilwol

I love the SsS. Nice job!

Mos, that's a great looking box. Fine job on the top pattern. Are you filling it with something beside your love and dedication? (that never worked for me)


----------



## Mosquito

Wasn't planning on it, Don lol.


----------



## donwilwol

It's bad luck to give an empty box. Now that might be something my wife told me so I'd put something in them, but I never figured it was worth the risk.


----------



## LukieB

Wow Mos that thing looks awesome. Very nice craftsmanship. Love the maple, really makes it pop.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Ok Don, I might have to find something to put in there then 

Thanks Lucas. I was originally thinking just mahogany lid, but wasn't quite happy with that, and then remembered I had that piece of curly maple on the scrap shelf, and I still had some padauk left, and just enough to make it work. I'm definitely glad I did it, it looks so much better than just mahogany.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Put a rock in it and tell her the penguin story like in Good Luck Chuck. lol


----------



## bhog

NO WAY!!! I have given away alot of boxes.It was her way of using the force Don ,to trick you into giving another gift.We have to maintain that it is GOOD to give period….lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the empty box tip, Don. New one to me and i like it.

Edit: Now just think of all the misfortune you have passed along with your gift giving, Bhog. You d1ck.


----------



## Brit

Don - You're not alone. My wife has always told me that it is bad luck to give someone an empty jewelry box which is the main reason why she has never received one. Treat 'em mean, keep 'em keen, but don't tell her indoors I said that.


----------



## Gshepherd

Being all Mahogany would have been nice but adding the maple gave it the Artistic Freedom You Better Like It Look.

This collection is amazing…... To have that kind of talent for me is a pipe dream.


----------



## bhog

Damn,well I am playing the victum on this one.I didnt put anything in the jewelry box thingie I made my wife.And am pretty sure all boxes have been empty….....but wait a handwritten note counts as something? Right? And how about lining-that crap isnt free either?


----------



## bhog

Bet thats not Poly on there…. just sayin'.

That is a masterpiece.


----------



## Mosquito

Shep I remember that coming up somewhere not too long ago, and I spent a good half day at work watching the videos and reading about them. His works are truly fascinating on all levels.


----------



## donwilwol

I just googled it and it seems its bad luck to give anybody an empty anything. And yes hog, a hand written note is considered something, although depending on what it says, it could add to the bad luck i think.


----------



## ShaneA

I thinkthe lining counts. Lets go w/that cause I have given a lot of otherwise empty ones…maybe that explains some things?


----------



## chrisstef

If you guys need help ive been known to fill a box or two. Just sayin.


----------



## terryR

Random shot for sunday…working on the bench legs with a re-born no.4…


----------



## chrisstef

Stanley 97 in the wild ….


----------



## bhog

^ Chrisstef's lying again.He is lucky to hit the sides.


----------



## bandit571

Two more random shots….









Awaiting their turn down in the dungeon…









Almost as old as I am….


----------



## chrisstef

Im thinking about going to the DMT Diasharp extra extra fine (3 micron) instead of stropping. I think theres a lot of old gunky build up of compound on there thats really hindering me in getting a truely razor sharp edge. I never seem to get that mirror finish.

Id be coming off of a worksharp up to 1000 grit.

Any feedback on this? Amazons got it on sale for $64 for the 8" x3".


----------



## waho6o9

Yo Stef, I put a little mineral oil on the leather and it seems

to help. Try a higher grit off the worksharp as well.

DMT rock as well.


----------



## chrisstef

Wahoo - ive gone with the mineral oil on the strop, it def helps to get a little slurry going. I think the issue is that i bought the strop from a tag sale and im thinking theres some old build up on the leather of lower grit compound. I tried cleaning it and scraping some off to no avail. Im going to have to glue on some higher grit stuff for the WS, the higher grit stuff is stupid expensive. Im using Klingspor paper for 100 - 1000 grit and that stuff is good.


----------



## 33706

Nice saw, Bandit!
In 1977 I owned every pea-green B&D tool I could get my hands on….the 1/4" single-speed drill outlasted some of my upgrades! Hey, the memories.. thanks!


----------



## ShaneA

I got the leather wheel for my WS. Still haven't tried it yet. Been thinking about the extra extra fine too. It is between that and a 8000 grit waterstone. I haven't gone on a sharpening bender in a while.


----------



## chrisstef

I go on benders too Shane lol. Im in a shop rut right now and need somethin to break me out of it. I think its going to be putting my tablesaw back together. Ive been eyballing the leather one too. I havent heard much about it though.


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, I've got the 3 micron. I love it. I literallyu just posted ths on another thread.

As for jumping from one stone to the next, once my primary bevel is set I only use the extra-fine unless I get a nick or do something stupid like hit metal (or concrete floor). Then if its bad, I go to the grinder, hollow grind, then go to the extra fine. I almost never go through the grits in normal sharpening. The set is fantastic however when you want to flatten the backs, and I believe its more important than the bevel.


----------



## donwilwol

it really annoys me when I post, the page refreshes, most post isn't there, I click on pulse, it shows I posted something, click on the link and my post still isn't there WTF….......


----------



## donwilwol

and now the last 2 are there. Really?


----------



## ShaneA

happened to me too Don.


----------



## Mosquito

I think it gets confused sometimes Don, especially when there are high levels of traffic…

Stef, if you'd be willing to wait, I'd send you my x-x-fine diasharp to try out. It seems to produce a sharp enough edge, but I prefer the waterstone to the dmt. I just don't get the same level of polish off the dmt.


----------



## chrisstef

Vouched by the Don …. I just might have to squeeze on it.

Hmm … Well talk after the holiday mos. tempting offer my friend. I may take you up on it.


----------



## RGtools

Not nearly enough coffee…one of those mornings.

Anywho…




























I took a break from my toolchest as I felt I needed a 3rd sawbench (the tank keeps getting used for my thickness-planer) and it's been too cold in my shop to really put any serious work in. What little time I have taken has been used to build this quick guy out of some oak and a really punky piece of walnut. I turned the legs on the lathe and drilled the compound angles by hand. Not a bad project for putting 15 minutes in here and there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks great Ryan. Compound angles by hand…. nice.

Good to see you around man!


----------



## donwilwol

I'm headed to the shop to do some testing on polishing past the dmts. Can it be better. I'll know shortly.


----------



## patron

happy holidays guys

*MAY THE SHAVINGS BE WITH YOU !*


----------



## lysdexic

Still at work. One more Public Service Announcement: only becuase it is woodworking related. I wont post the gory pictures because I know Stef gets squimish.

Tablesaw injury. "Hanging on by a thread" but still viable.




























I need to take a pellet out of a punks foot and then I am done!


----------



## lysdexic

This is* NOT *the actual plane from eBay as can never copy a pic from there. But Merry X-mas to me…....


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hang in there Scott.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Scotty! I've been eye balling scraper planes lately…


----------



## mochoa

Another great stool Ryan, I live the one I made. Even though its not tall enough for sawing, its perfect for the kids to stand up on at the bench, also for me to reach thing high in my tool cabinet. I need to make a taller one for sawing. 
Nice angles drilling by hand!
Sweet scrape plane Scott! Congrats
Merry Christmas everybody!
I'm in Dallas -12hr drive- ;-( Eyeballing my brother in laws firewood pile.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty you dirty dog you pulled the trigger on a 112? Stefs jealous! Gotta be careful with the tip around the saw.


----------



## Mosquito

Merry Christmas all


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, ScottyB Yo!

Nice quick and dirty, RG. My Q&D wouldn't look half as nice, or even be sturdy. Well done!

Happy Christmas!


----------



## donwilwol

Marry Xmas All.

Mar, I think you're correct, there is sharper beyond the dmt. I'll describe how I got it in a bit.

Ryan, I love the simplicity of the bench. It looks great.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, that's not the Ohio tools is it. I found it hard to resist that one last night, but somehow I did.

Merry Xmas to you. You'll love that thing.


----------



## bandit571

Well, FINALLY got a little "Knucklecap Block plane off the bay. If and when it ships this week. Looks like it might be a #15 under that Stanley cap. Been getting another little guy tuned up…









More of a clean up, and a sharpening…









Trying to figure out HOW to clean up that curly-q lateral bar. I have the rest nice and rust free, except that little bar.


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, I use a fine wire wheel for the little sucker.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice acquisition Scott. I may have to step up on some specialty type planes. I have been trying to keep the sickness to bench planes. But I am getting the itch again. I am just not sure what one I want to start with. It is the high rent district, for sure.


----------



## Nicky

Could not help myself … adding the 25000 post here.

I enjoy the thread.

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## donwilwol

So, I was planning to start the thickness sander I decided to build, but just wasn't in the mood. Instead I decided to see if I could improve on the dmt sharpness. The good news, I did. The bad news, I did. It's not a tremendous amount, and not enough to make me go back to waterstones, but I will leave my hard arkansas on the bench from now on.

I may blog this but long story short,

With just the 3 micron dmt









Polishing the back on the felt wheel with green compound and sharpening with the hard arkansas stone ( I saw a slight difference from the dmt to the arkansas)









Same sequence….


















I did this with 4 different hand planes. The 2 shown, the Stanley #18, The sargent 710, and a Bedrock 604 and a Stanley 60 1/2.

All showed a subtle difference. The biggest difference was with the polishing of the back. Sharpening the bevel was barley distinguishable but I could see a slight difference in the resistance.

If, from the dmt, you polished the back with the felt, then sharpenend with the dmt, the difference would be almost unknoticable from sharpening with the arkansas. I'd have to do it a few more times to really know for sure, but my gut tells me the arkasas would have a slight edge.

Also note, this is a piece of Red oak, not some nice easy piece of cedar.


----------



## lysdexic

"unknoticable"

interesting misspelling for a woodworker.

Good info Don. I haven't pull the trigger on any DMTs yet.

BTW, the 112 was knot the Union.


----------



## ShaneA

Scotty B Yo, is the spelling police today, dang! It the season bro.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Chrisstef, have you seen Stumpy's upgrades to the worksharp? He cut a disk out of mdf for it and puts the compound on that. Worth a try if you have some scrap mdf around.

I was eyeballin that ohio tools scraper plane too. Just couldn't pull the trigger though with money being so tight right now.


----------



## donwilwol

I wanted the Ohio tools 0112, but managed to abstain.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I really could have used it on a piece of spalted curly maple last week too.


----------



## DanKrager

I'm still groggy from a 27 hour work day yesterday (day before?), but the DMT thing cranked my motor a little. I have grown very fond of my DMT set, but like some others, found the extra extra fine not leaving the fine polish I expected. A new piece of saddle leather (very hard) on glass without compound seems to work wonders in just three or four strokes. But I'm interested in the cheap sub-micron papers offered here:
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=68943&cat=1,43072
I'm gonna bet that they will be the cat's meow on glass to shine a clean razor line. Any experience?
Is there a sharpening forum somewhere on LJ/s?

A 112 is a great tool! New to my collection this year and it's already seen more use than I expected.

Merry Christmas to all!

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

DK - i think that Dan uses that micro film paper stuff for final honing. Never used the stuff myself but if it helps Dan do what Dan do, id vouch for it.


----------



## LukieB

Per Dan's recommendation I tried the 3m Micron film stuff. The mirror polish it leaves is pretty impressive. Definitely comparable to my 8K Shapton stone. The stuff sticks pretty well, sucks to try to get off a granite plate….. probably why Dan also recommended using MDF and just tossing it when it wears out. Seems to last quite awhile though…and the price is right.


----------



## chrisstef

OJM - i have seen his WS pro-mod and ive had tge mdf squares cut to size but have been avoiding changing my bandaw blade like the plague for some reason. Im in a shop rut but i have every intention to upgrade a la stumpy. Eventually .


----------



## OnlyJustME

Try it as a strop before putting it on the WS. Rub that compound on it and see what happens. The leather strop doesn't spin. Then you'll know if it's an unclean strop.


----------



## TechRedneck

Merry christmas and happy holidays to all my good friends here on LJ's!


----------



## lysdexic

Mike, just FYI, I did a google image search for "*********************************** woodworker" trying to find something….most likely to poke fun at Al. I noticed that your avatar and your workbench came up. I was proud.


----------



## TechRedneck

Scott

I have to say that Al is as much or more of a *********************************** than he may admit to. Lots of guns and ammo, all the prepper stuff, shop full of tools, dog, some acres of open land around him…. Grillin road kill. Hell just living in West Virginia he is halfway there.

I have noticed that many searches for woodworking have led to LJ's.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for all you have taught me over the year.

You are a hell of a group of guys.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## LukieB

+1 on what Mike and Tony said. You guys are awesome, and I have also learned so much here.

Oh and merry Christmas too!


----------



## bhog

Merry Christmas guys.Hope all is well.


----------



## waho6o9

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all the fine
folks here on LJs.

You guys are awesome, yeah buddy!


----------



## CL810




----------



## mochoa

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## donwilwol

Merry xmas Everyone.

So I finally got to open my new pair of Veritas skewed block planes, but figured you wouldn't want to see those. But What i did snap some photo's of was my son's gift. He works for Jac Zagoory Designs and this is one of their new products .

Its a recycle .375 cartridge and I thought it was very cool.


----------



## RGtools

Merry Christmas to all of you. Would love to stay and chat, but I have braised short-ribs to make and two vintage stanley safety signs to hang up in my shop (pics later).


----------



## bandit571

santa brought me two boxes of accessories for my Moto Tool Dremel clone. A sanding set, and a Polishing set! Traveled out to the old shop to bring in Load #2. Blades for bandsaw, sabresaw, bits for a router, hammers, my GOOD squares, my good tape measure, Screwdrivers for when the cordless is down, Tap & Die set, and a forstner set. I also bagged up my Craftsman router kit. Fixed base AND plunge base. With it's own carryall bag, no less. Brought in the rest of the large clamps ( missing two, have to ask them about that) Even scrounged up a chisel hammer, and put it to use on a bench I have been trying to build. Only 22" long, by 8" wide, by about 8" tall. I have it test fitted, and was even able to stand on it with my 220 pounds of weight.

All in all a good day for me. See you all. AFTER the blizzard blows through…


----------



## chrisstef

Merry Xmas crew.


----------



## thedude50

I wish I could say I have learned a lot being here. But I have learned a few things more about people than about tools or woodworking. I have learned I like most of you a great deal. And I am very happy to have a good group of friends and hopefully some of you guys have learned something from me if not I have failed as it is my intent to help and to teach new woodworkers and intermediate woodworkers and some guys who think they know everything my way of doing something. If you all only learn one thing from me that is enough for me. But if I can get through to any of you and make woodworking more enjoyable that is what chat rooms are all about to me. I hope you all have had a merry Christmas Well guys back to the shop in the morning.

As far as the films go I would skip them and i would go with the 10000 grit Japanese water stone . They leave a mirror finish and they last a very long time If I want more of a shine for shine sake I use the strop wheel on the worksharp or on the tormek both work fine and if you want even more shine the dmt strop for the worksharp and that nice little diamond paste this is not a cheep way to get a mirror finish but it is an easy way to get that finish we all desire.

Again Merry Christmas guys


----------



## CL810




----------



## lysdexic

Lee Valley has free shipping on orders > $40 until the 7th.

Just sayin'


----------



## lysdexic

Something new at Lee Valley


----------



## Gshepherd

CL, I know darn well it can't be Al cause the guy is not standing on a milk crate….... Those are some nice mits though…. Do they come in Pink?


> ?


 Just sayin…...

ScottyB, that looks like a kick a$$ stone set…... I will have to check them out….

Don, those Bullet pens are pretty cool…..


----------



## lysdexic

Also you know it is not Al because he is allergic to Veritas planes.


----------



## WhoMe

Well, I would like to thank each and every one of you that have started me on this sickness of plane collecting and the addiction that accompanies it. 
I have learned a lot about planes and the care, feeding and restoration of them from many of you and I know there is more I will learn in the upcoming year. 
Hopefully I will have the fortune to "enhance" my plane collection next year with the ones that I am currently missing and that I can be fortunate to have some of my pictures grace next years hand plane calendar.

I wish you all a merry Christmas and all your upcoming woodworking projects be completed to perfection.


----------



## mochoa

I have a new Stanley #62 sitting at home in Atlanta, alas I'm in Dallas so I will have to wait till next year to play with it.

Don, sweet bullet pen.

CL, nice low angle jack! And nice mits.


----------



## Mosquito

Mauricio, that's got to be rough, but I bet the deck railings of your relatives house (guessing on that part) probably appreciates that you don't have it


----------



## mochoa

lol, yeah but their firewood pile will get raided!


----------



## DaddyZ

WOW 4 days off & you guys have done some nice 'Gabbing'

Hope all had a good Christmas..

Gshep - Nice Quilt you have there

ScottyB - Is that your finger, Looks like it hurt -  Get Well !!

RG , Bandit - Nice looking Benches/Stools you got there..

Lukie - Excellent Before & After !!!


----------



## 33706

@ScottyB: does Lee Valley actually have any merchandise under $40?? Heehee


----------



## lysdexic

DaddyZ - actually my finger is in the picture but it is not the one injured.

PPK - good point. I was all set to order some DMTs but now I have to consider these other plates.


----------



## bandit571

PIP ALERT! Some progress on a little bench









Still about half done. Tested it out by standing on it. 220 pounds didn't even bother it. I went with three tenons instead of two. Got some filling in, and I'll make some Walnut wedges. Still a ways to go..









Might as well work on it, can't go anywhere, today…









that street WAS cleaned off yesterday. Watched aN SUV do a donut in his parking place, and never left it.


----------



## Dcase

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas. I am catching up on here again..

Lukie, I started using the 3M film on MDF for a couple of reasons. First like you said the film can be a pain to peel off so with it on the MDF you can just toss it when you are done. Another reason I put it on MDF is because I like to cut a piece of 3/4 MDF down to the same size as my stones. It got a little annoying trying to move around big granite tiles all the time. With the MDF cut down I can easily move them around and store them.

Bandit, I like the 3 tenons on the stool. Looks like its coming along.

I was able to finish a couple projects and give away as gifts this year..

First one was that stool I have been working on. I finished it with a couple coats of tung oil and gave it to my sister and her family.









The other project I finished up was a toy semi w trailer that I started working on months ago. If I ever make something like this again I am going to buy pre made wheels and axles. The truck was a gift for my nephew.



















The truck is made out of mahogany, maple and some black walnut. The wheels are all maple. I made it in a way where it will be able to take a good deal of abuse.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice stuff Dan. They both turned out well.


----------



## OnlyJustME

That's a rough and tough looking bench Bandit. Probably handle three times the load. 
Dan also a good looking bench and cool semi.
I might have to build a proper bench instead of the log cabin style that i usually do.


----------



## Gshepherd

Dan, that is some mighty fine craftsmanship you are showing there…......


----------



## Dcase

Thanks!

When I got the semi all finished I have to admit that I got down on the floor and started to play with it. I was driving it around in circles and backing it up and stuff. I kind of wanted to keep it 

I got a sharpening question for the free those who sharpen free hand…

I use an eclipse jig for most of my plane blades but the really small irons (like the #101) and all of my chisels are done free hand. A lot of my chisels were used while making that stool so I resharpened them this past weekend. I have tried a few different free hand methods on the chisels but the way that seems to work the quickest as well as the way that is easiest to control is when I hone with a side to side motion.

I haven't seen or heard of many guys who sharpen from side to side and I was curious if any of you do it that way or have tried it?

I feel like I have so much more control when going side to side and its also much easier for me to keep the bevel square. I do the same side to side motion on my small plane irons as well.


----------



## bandit571

watched The Schwarz do it as figure eights will on the Woodwright's shop. Two arky-saw stones, after Roy used a hand cranked grinder. Just lock your arms, and swing like Elvis….


----------



## Mosquito

Bandit, that was for a cambered jack iron, I'm not sure the same would work as well for a straight edge like on a chisel.

I have tried the side to side, Dan, but I almost always managed to put a gouge in my waterstone, or catch one of the small holes in my DMT (Duo sharp). What I've been doing instead is skewing the iron, and doing it that way


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I have gouged into the stone a few times and that will just remind me to ease the pressure. When I hone by pulling the bevel towards me I have a hard time keeping the edge in contact with the stone. I can do it that way and I will get it sharp but it takes me a lot longer for some reason.

I also don't do any micro bevels on the chisels. I just hone them at the primary angle.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't micro my chisels anymore either. It's way easier for me not to. I push down with my pointer and/or middle finger on the bevel to hold it in contact, and then pinch the outsides with my other hand. It's a lot easier to register the bevel with the chisels than it is the plane irons, at least for me


----------



## chrisstef

*When I got the semi all finished I have to admit that I got down on the floor and started to play with it …*

Did it advance from a semi to full blown?


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, that is a sweet looking bench. I love the wood in it and your joinery makes it really look nice. I'd probably have played with the truck too.

I have been doing more and more sharpening free hand. The test I did the other day with the DMT's was all free hand. When I sharpen free hand I skew the blade so its almost sideways. I'm not sure why, it just feels more natural to me.

I can only do the figure 8's if its a cambered blade. I don't believe I've ever watched Schwartz, so I'm sure I didn't get it from him.

I agree Mos, thicker irons are easier to register. They are a lot easier to do free hand, especially if you hollow grind.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, Yes, its a lot easier to register the bevel on the chisels. The chisel is usually thicker and has a larger bevel… Same goes with the really thick plane irons. If you have one of them irons from a wood body plane or even a newer hock or pinnacle you will find there is more bevel to rest on the stone.

Stef, it only advanced from a semi when it was being fully blown.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Well you simply had to do the quality control on the semi and test it out. Don't want to give someone a faulty Xmas gift. 

Right now i just have sand paper and a small arkansas stone to sharpen with. i usually do it just like Paul Sellers and sometimes i find myself going diagonally on the chisel/plane iron. no micro bevels here either.


----------



## Dcase

Nothing wrong with sand paper. I used to do all my sharpening on sandpaper. The reason I got some stones was only because I got tired of always buying new paper and always having to change the paper on the glass/tile. The stones don't get my irons any sharper then the paper did though.


----------



## bhog

*Semi to a full blown ?* you couldnt ask for a better insert,that there was simply amazing.


----------



## thedude50

My complaint about Scary sharp was never about that it didn't work. Most methods work if you do them properly. Some guys get it and some struggle so bad it hurts to watch. It literately upsets me that they don't get it.

My complaint about scary sharp is that it is penny wise and dollar foolish. while you can buy paper cheep it wears quickly and if you don't change it frequently your wasting to much time. I simply find that there are several methods that are better. I think each of the methods I use have one thing in common and that its that they offer fresh grinding material all the time they are all messy and they are all fast and do a good job. So wither it is the Tormek or the Japanese Whetstones or Grandpas old Arkansas Stones they all work as will scary sharp. but with scary sharp you are ether stocking up on enough sand paper to last a year or you are buying a sheet or two to last this week and then again in a couple of weeks you do it again.

To me this is a hassle and that is why I don't use scary sharp. I don't even use scary sharp on my WorkSharp I instead use the DMT di sharp system you buy it one and it has lasted for over a year and cuts today just as well as the day I got it . No messy paper to remove and no hassle but this is not to say that scary sharp does not work because it does.

But if you buy a good quality Whetstone like a Naniwa or a Shapton you will end up spending much less in the long run and you will even save on needless trips to the hardware store to buy more paper. I prefer the Naniwa Chosera stones because they last a lot longer than the Shapton stones. I also love putting the Japanese Whetstone on the Tormek No need to strop with that stone I wish I had two t7s one with the Japanese stone and the other with the original I only use the black stone on the t7 when doing drill bits so it is not that hard to change out when i am doing drill bits.


----------



## TechRedneck

Dan

I have found that the Sellers freehand method of using the whole length of the stone front to back with little or no skew works for me. All the irons and chisels are now sort of rounded down to the edge.

My 8000 waterstone has one side I keep flat and rhe other side less so with the freehand. I still use scary sharp but keep 2000 grit paper on it, seems to bring out the mirror quickly. On the paper I only draw the blade whereas the stone I go both ways. All depends. While working, the strop keeps the edge and is actually hanging above the bench and not at the sharpenong station because I clamp it in the vice.


----------



## CL810

I'm tuning up a Type 6 Bedrock 604. It's going to be a user. The lever cap looks like this:









I am going to replace the blade and chipbreaker with a set of Lee Valley matched blade and chipbreaker (the thicker steel.)

What does everyone think about the chipped up edges - will they noticeably impair the plane's performance?


----------



## donwilwol

CL, the cap is fine. What's wrong with the stock blade and chip breaker?

I love my 604. Its one of my go to smoother.


----------



## CL810

Don - the original pieces are fine. I just like the thicker steel.


----------



## ShaneA

No way, that cap is toast. Wont work, send it my way so that I can make sure it is "taken care of" properly… : )


----------



## CL810

Don Yoda has spoken - It's a keeper!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"...will it noticeably impair…"

It won't even imperceptibly impair. It's a non issue, as Don said. If it don't bother you aesthetically, you're good. If it does bother you, there's Shane…


----------



## BrandonW

You can always grind it flat. I've done that for a couple of lever caps and haven't seen any difference in performance.


----------



## lysdexic

good idea Brandon. I will have to remember that.


----------



## WhoMe

Brandon, from the looks of that cap, wouldn't grinding it flat be taking a lot of material off that edge of the cap? I think I would rather leave it than grind off that much material. Would it make that much difference?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Grinding a significant amount of material from the edge pulls the contact point between cap iron and chipbreaker further from the cutting edge, maybe allowing more flexing (chatter?) during use. The propensity for chatter is speculative, but the moving contact point is something I'd avoid if possible.

Just a thought, but then I'm known to not be a slave to aesthetics. Unless followed with "beefiness," of course.


----------



## Mosquito

picked up the remainder of the parts I needed for my plane till… Hopefully I'll get to start on that soon.


----------



## donwilwol

CL, I'd polish that cap up and see how it looks. I'm with Smitty, I wouldn't grind it off. I *may* round the corners (just smooth the rough edges) but I think the wire wheel I'd use would do enough. It's Character. Its part of the story.

Thought this was to cool to not post.










Al on the left, Scotty on the right.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.shizutanischool.org/videos/Contest.html

Enjoy


----------



## LukieB

Waho, That video is awesome, that dude is obviously a master of his craft. I wonder what kinda wood that is that produces shavings that look like that?


----------



## waho6o9

I don't know, but it sure is impressive. I have a hankering to make a 
plane like they did.


----------



## donwilwol

That was impressive. No worries about using a wood mallet in that video. Thats one clear piece of wood being planed too. Nice !!!


----------



## Mosquito

Dang… those are some fine shavings


----------



## Mosquito

Note to self, next year, do the calendars after Christmas… was just looking at zazzle and saw a 65% off code on "select" calendars, and the handplane calendar qualified. $6.75 for a regular sized calendar. If anyone wants another one (or didn't get one before) the code is GIFTSYOUWANT


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I have not ordered a calendar yet. Can you post the link again as to where I go to order one. It has been on my list of things to do.

That video was neat, the shavings they were taking were impressive. I am always amazed how the Japanese work on the floor with no shoes on. I have had to do work on the floor before and I don't remember it being all that comfortable. In the beginning of that video it looked like the guy was using his foot (only wearing sock) as a stop while he was pounding that chisel with the mallet. I have no doubt in my mind that if I were to work like that I would end up with a chisel through my foot.


----------



## donwilwol

yea, if i had to sit on my concrete floor in my shop in this weather, woodworking wouldn't be much fun, especially in socks.


----------



## bandit571

Well, two "planes" of mine have been placed on the "Bay". An old, barely used Sureform block plane and a "parts plane".









and..









The Craftsman/Sargent has taken over for the "9-1/2", and I DON'T do drywall. Parts plane would be a good plane, if not for that broken out side. Still works great, just a might rough to hold. The Sureform? Well, I have no use for it, unless I'm out looking at old Barn wood. A swipe or two would reveal what the wood is, but a nail would trash the blade.

Just getting rid of "extras", is all…


----------



## lysdexic

Don,

What Veritas planes did you say you ordered? The skew blocks?

I got a couple LN gift certificates for Xmas that are burning a hole in me pockets.


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, the calendars are ordered here: http://www.zazzle.com/handplanes_of_our_dreams_2013_calendar-158075986928007800


----------



## donwilwol

I got these

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=65373&cat=1,41182,48942


----------



## ShaneA

Nice, can you get by with one. or do you "need" the set?


----------



## donwilwol

I wanted the set, and when they went on sale I got both. I would think the only time the set would be nice is if you were cutting something like end grain raised panels and that kind of cutting. I tried them out but haven't really used them yet.

I'll let you know once I've got an opinion, but vintage only had one skew. I just wanted the fence, that's why I didn't go with a #140. I wanted the pair because….well 2 is always better than one.

I really wanted the LN, but couldn't resist the "seconds" mark down. I can not find the flaw.


----------



## ShaneA

Look forward to hearing more about them Don. I got my eye on one of these, dont think I could spring for the set. I am too cheap. : )


----------



## Dcase

Don, the current issue of FWW does a review of shoulder and skew rabbets and the Veritas planes were rated higher then the LN's. In fact I believe they used the word flawless when describing the Veritas planes. They listed some minor issues with the LN and gave it a rating of "Good". I think you probably made the better choice going with the Veritas.

I have the Stanley #140 and I can see where it would be helpful to have the set. The #140 is considered a right hand plane I believe and it works great for me if I am planing a board that is laying horizontally on my bench. The plane does not work well for me when I am planing a board that is vertical to me though. When planing a board vertically I would much rather have the left hand style as I could see what I am doing.


----------



## OnlyJustME

very nice. Do a video review. we need to see those in action.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don Yoda, in flowing robe, doing a video review! Sweeeet!


----------



## donwilwol

loose fitting clothes in the shop, really?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awww, man. There's always a catch…


----------



## lysdexic

I was considering the LN rabbet block. With a Veritas set there is little need. Then again with the Veritas skewed rabbet in the till already the need is even less.


----------



## donwilwol

I just like the traditional look of the LN better. I never got to fully researching them so I never seen the reviews. I'm never sure you can trust FWW.


----------



## Dcase

I didn't do any real research on them either. FWW just happened to do a review on all the different shoulder and rabbet blocks in their most recent issue. I just read the review last week so it is still kind of fresh in my mind.

FWW has many times listed the LN planes/tools as "Best Overall" in their reviews. In fact I just got the new 2013 LN catalog in the mail the other day and they list the different awards that their planes have received from FWW. I was rather surprised when I saw how they rated the LN shoulder & rabbet planes. The reason that the LN planes were marked down by FWW were mostly to do with blade adjustments. The review basically said over all the Veritas shoulder and rabbet planes were a little better then the LN's.

I know I would be happy with either one.


----------



## bandit571

About the only thing that went right today, was my old #5, and the Union #3 making a bunch of shavings..









That old #5 threw them everywhere..









I even got the bandsaw re-bladed, now it turns to the right about 1/2" into the cut…









After that, though, things went downhill, really bad…









Back to the drawing board….


----------



## Bertha

I can't get caught up. If I've missed anything since Hog's box (gorgeous), someone let me know. I honestly can't believe I survived the interstate. I guess tornados pre-empted it on the news, but I saw at least a dozen cars upside down b/w VA and WV. I almost got owned by a Scion this morning.


----------



## thedude50

nice to know your still with the living Al

I like FWW but i dont trust their opinions on tools


----------



## bhog

Bandit the fact that you still are able to use that bandsaw without slamming it on the floor is amazing.Everytime I used mine I was ready to destroy it.It is the only tool I have ever owned that made me like that,I spent hours swapping blades trying to tune it etc.I won.


----------



## bandit571

Well it did have a real skinny blade on it. Then a bigger blade without being reset on the guides. Reset ( and clean) the guide blocks helped some. Might need a little more work, though. Chisels need a good working over, as well. Saws? Well, when I get down with the rest of the tools, and can set up a saw vise, I have seven to sharpen back up. Might have to get a saw set, sometime. Shouldn't have sold those two I had.

The Good news? All the planes are sharp, and working just fine. The Franckenfleiger #5 was throwing shavings everywhere. Lots of Moxxon TP. Block plane, and the Union #3 as well. Now I'll have to clean the floor, again…


----------



## bandit571

Went back down there, and picked out a 3/4" wide chisel. Brought it upstairs and gave it a ride on three of my stones. First were all oiled up with 3-in-1 oil. Third was dry. I can now see myself in both the bevel, and the back. I'll keep at them chisels for awhile, as I have a dozen to sharpen up. Then we'll see how things go. IF I can find that #$#@# bottle of glue, somewhere in the pile, I might just glue up a new foot stool…


----------



## bandit571

Now, about that old thing of wood, what was to be a foot stool? Maybe a few hand plane totes?? Glue up a couple slabs for a tote or three?....


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, what went wrong with the stool? I see it looks like the top split? Is it not fixable? I ran into several issues with mine but was able to fix/patch them and it ended up turning out.


----------



## bandit571

Leg was splitting in three places. Tenons weren't fitting the way I like. Braces were being "difficult" to do right. I do have some 4-5" wide stock down there, I can just start over. Hopefully I can make it work this time. It did show me what needed sharpened up, or rather what didn't need it. Spent too much time getting all the planes razor sharp, forgot to keep the other edges just as sharp. Two chisels are now mirror-bright. Getting the rest of the chisels tomorrow. Then maybe a few handsaws.

But all that splitting out… not my way of working on wood. However, the "wasted" wood IS 4/4" thick, at least the skinnier stuff is. Thinking I now have a supply of wood for totes….


----------



## terryR

Don, thanks for mentioning the workmanship on that pair of skewed blocks…I wanted them…but was scared off by the 'Manufacturing Seconds' phrase. But, if they look good enough for Yoda, I won't let that sale pass by again! Look forward to the shavings!

Although, I'd have to snail mail the irons to Dan for sharpening…pretty sure I'd mess that up.


----------



## Dcase

Terry, the skewed irons can be a little tricky to sharpen. One nice thing about buying a new plane is you will have an iron with the correct angle bevel on it so you can just follow that. I don't think you would have all that hard of time on a new iron…

Bandit, what kind of wood were you using for that stool?


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, read this to. Just further evidence.


----------



## bandit571

Might be an Ash, or an Oak of some sort. Splits if you look at it wrong. Looks like it was flat sawn to boot.









The hand planes love it, though..









But it will split in a heart beat..


----------



## Bertha

Looks like oak, Bandit. I bet it's just dry. My wormy chestnut is the same way.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I feel you on the sharpening of the chisels. For my stool I had to do a lot of chisel work and I quickly realized that many of my chisels were not as sharp as they could be. I had to stop and resharpen often and it was a big pain. When I finished the project I took the next few days and sharpened all of my chisels and made sure I had the sharpest possible edge I could get on them.

When I am in the middle of a project if I have a chisel or plane iron get dull on me I would much rather just grab another one and continue to work. I hate having to stop in the middle of a project and sharpen.


----------



## Mosquito

I also agree, Dan. That's why I either start or finish the day with a sharpening session, depending on when I end. I probably over sharpen, but I'd rather that than under…


----------



## bandit571

Yep, i am down for maintainence today. Got the belt sander set up, got the stones oiled up, tracked down the sand paper, and some oil. Next up? Make another saw vise, and work on a couple saws. Of the seven I have, only one cuts worth a damn. And its a bloody rip saw. New blade in the sabresaw. Re-bladed the bandsaw, needs to be adjusted for drifting after the cuts starts.

The hand planes? never worked better! Gossemer shavings all over the bench, thank you very much.


----------



## bandit571

Half way done…









Backs are looking the same. These are just the go-to larger ones.









That Craftsman 1" has a ding or two in the edge. i will have to go back and re-grind it out. Normal luck in my shop…

The narrow chisels are mainly for mortise chopping. They can wait awhile. As soon as some finer grit paper shows up, I'll finish up those larger chisels.


----------



## lumberjoe

Here is mine. It came today, thanks Don! A really nice "user" Stanley #7:


----------



## Dcase

I will usually sharpen on days when I am not working on anything. I like to try and keep all my hand tools ready to go for when I start a new project.

My 2 main smoothing planes get sharpened more often then any of the others. I have my 4 and 4 1/2 tuned and dialed in to take very fine shavings and in order to keep them working that way I will usually hone them after every use. My 5 & 5 1/2 would be the next planes on the list that get sharpened the most.

My block planes usually don't need sharpening as often. The only block plane that I try and hone after every use is my LN #102 but that is also my most used block.

The planes that go the longest amount of time before resharpening/honing are my jointer planes. My 6, 7 and 8 are not sharpened nearly as often as the others.

On the subject of sharpening… This past weekend when I was sharpening my chisels I was using my Shapton stones and when I finished I went to flatten my 1k Shapton which was already dangerously thin and I hit the glass. The stone is officially all used up just 2 months shy of a years worth of use. I am a bit upset that the stone wore so fast but I did use the crap out of it this year. I restored a lot of planes this year so I did a lot of sharpening, more sharpening then the avg woodworker would do. Over the spring and summer I used the stones almost every day and they for the most part they were flattened after every use.

I really don't think Shapton made the new glass stones to last. Brand new the stones are already much thinner then the old Shapton stones. Here are some pics to compare

Old Shapton Ceramic Stone









The old stones were not bonded with a glass bottom, they were just a solid stone. I have one of the old stones and mine is a 120 grit. My 120 grit Shapton has been used a lot for coarse work and it looks just as thick as it did when I got it a couple years ago.

Here is a pic of the new Shapton glass stones









At first it might look just as thick as the old but half of the thickness is the glass bottom.

The glass stones are great stones and they work really well but my advice to anyone thinking of getting these would be to only get the higher grit like the 6 or 8k.


----------



## Mosquito

nice little writeup Dan. What I do is similar to what you suggest at the end. I use the DMT's for everything up to the 1200 grit DMT, then switch to a king waterstone. I just got the king because it was cheap, and I wanted to try it out. I was thinking about "upgrading" to a shapton glass stone eventually. I'm happy with this set up, because all the heavy work is done on the DMT's and just the final polish is on a more wearable stone.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I think that may be the best route to go. I have been doing the same thing. A few months ago I picked up a 1200 grit DMT stone and I now use that along with my 6k shapton and 3M film. I plan on getting an 8k stone sometime down the road. I think I will try and buy one of the older style Shapton ceramics though. I believe you can still get them on Amazon and some other web sites. I do like the new glass tones and they work great but to spend 100+ dollars on a stone I want to get one that I know will last me more then a few years.

Even my 6k glass stone has thinned out a lot after a 10 months of use. I am guessing that my 6k stone will last me another year. I just sharpen way to often to invest the money in those really thin stones.

Lumberjoe- That is a fine looking #7. Should be a lot of fun to use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I got a new toolbox for Christmas. I'm stoked!


----------



## Dcase

My boys have those tools but I didn't get the box


----------



## donwilwol

Sweet toolbox Smitty.


----------



## DaddyZ

Lucky !!!


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, as I found recently, you can do better than the 8k dmt. How are the ceramic stones? Is an 8k ceramic as good as you can get?


----------



## Mosquito

define "as good as it gets"... Shapton makes 16k and 30k stones if higher grit is "better".


----------



## LukieB

Mos, LOL I was just looking at those yesterday, they're pricey. And I cant' imagine improving much on the polish I get off the 8k…..

Has anyone out there used these and have proof otherwise?


----------



## Brit

Whilst you can improve on the sharpness that you get off of an 8K waterstone, IMO it won't improve your woodworking so why bother.


----------



## lysdexic

Andy, like the new avatar. Shep too.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice #7 lumberjoe, may it serve you well. I love planning with a 7 or an 8, 
all that mass shaving away, yeah buddy.

New tool boxes rock Smitty, very good.

I was leery about the thinner Shaptons, thanks for the reviews and 
viewpoints.


----------



## thedude50

the thinness of the shaptons is deplorable but most of the companies offer different stones for different prices . However this is one reason I am sold on Naniwa stones.


----------



## Gshepherd

If I have learned anything about stones is that going over 8k is purely for anthestics….. My opinion of course.  When I bought several of the LN at the woodworking show I also purhased the Norton set they had and the guy there went ahead and gave me a crash course on sharpening the irons and he finished with the 8k and did a few shavings for me and I was sold on it. Of course I do not use handplanes like you guys do but that is my story and I am sticking to it…....


----------



## alexdom_89

just a little no. 5 clean up. Can anyone point me to a type? Age and what not


----------



## bandit571

Hmm. made in England, no iron or chip breaker. looks like maybe a type 19 or so? Post WWII Era? Just before they started to use plastic handles??


----------



## stonedlion

Lance, what do you like about the Naniwa stones?


----------



## alexdom_89

Iron and breaker are getting a evaporust bath


----------



## Dcase

Don, I don't know the difference between the Shapton ceramic stones and their glass stones in terms of how they are made and what materials are used. I just know the older ceramic stones wear a lot slower so I would assume they probably cut a little slower.

Like the others I have also heard that going any higher then 8k wont make any difference performance wise for woodworking tools. I have both the 1 micron film which they say is about equal to 8k and the .5 micron which is like 12k grit or something like that. When I finish on the .5 micron I see no difference at all in performance compared to when I finish on the 1 micron.

On my way home from work this evening I stopped and grabbed a few pallets. There is a business just down the street from where I work that often leaves pallets at the street for people to pick up… I wanted the pallets for the wood stove but I was a bit surprised to find that one of them was made mostly of cherry wood.










All of the thinner cross boards are cherry and it is all pretty clear decent grade wood. Great boards for smaller projects like boxes and such. Cant put that stuff in the wood stove


----------



## WhoMe

Guys, Really liking the discussion on sharpening stones and the diamond plates. I have the 1K and 6K king stones and find that I need to strop the blades after the 6K because it makes quite a difference in performance. Thus I am looking into a 8K stone. I am also looking at a X-coarse and a medium diamond plates. 
I have not begun to try cambering blades but am still trying to improve my sharpening technique to get a consistent edge. I am fairly consistent but need to improve more. 
So any conversations on stones, diamond plates and techniques are good for me.

Also, I am looking for a #4 or #5 'V' logo blade and chip breaker. Anyone out there know where I can find a decent set? ebay has not been fruitful so far. Both my #4 and #5 planes are currently unrestored and are not in usable form yet. BUT,the #5 blade and chip breaker are so pitted they are unusable. I would prefer finding the V logo blade as it is both cheaper than a after market blade and also it is period specific to the type 11 planes. 
I am no ready to purchase a aftermarket blade yet. Especially since the planes are not restored yet and I have not used them to learn how they will work restored. 
Thanks


----------



## WhoMe

OK, now this is a franken plane…...
#3

Type 10 base and knob, Large diameter adjustment on frog puts at a type 12 or later. Loving the lever cap….
What a mess…


----------



## chrisstef

Whome, i think i spotted a v logo iron at the local tool pawn in my neck of the woods. Its on a no namer plane so im not sure if the chip breaker is stanley or not. $10 or so is the asking price. I can take a better peek on monday if youre interested.


----------



## chrisstef

Mos was kind enough to ship out an 8k DMT stone for me to experiment with. I only got to play with it for a little but i took a Hock iron which was fresh outtadabox and put the back to the stone with some windex as lube. I got a nice suction on the stone but not much polish all said and done. I hit the bevel, giving a slight microbevel around 28*. This seemed to gain a bit of performance in my opinion and a nice shine too.

The jury is still out but ill be dabbling into things further today. Expecting 4-8" of snow so it should be a solid shop day.


----------



## lysdexic

WhoMe - I may have exactly what you are looking for. I am out of town until Monday but I will look when I get back to the shop.


----------



## LukieB

Mike, I have a few V-logo blades around here. Not a lot of meat left on them, but a lot of guys will tell you there's still 2 lifetimes on there… (about 3/4")









Shoot me a PM if you've got any interest


----------



## LukieB

Dicking around with the camera yesterday, taking some pics for Ebay. Some shavings shot's for you guys…
Random mystery hardwood,kinda smelled like Beech but I don't know…




































Cheers!


----------



## lysdexic

When a man claims he was dicking with his camera I tend to avert my gaze.

Seriously, nice pics.


----------



## terryR

Lucas, nice shavings…and nice shots, too!

Love all the discussion on sharpening…learning by the minute here…DMT's in my shop…from 320 to 8000 grit. Hope they last a while due to price!!! 

Dan, nice score on the cherry pallet! my goodness, how can people throw those away? I re-claimed a big pallet last week that has been inside my shop (in the friggin way!) for a year…got some nice spalted ?maple perhaps. But, I ended up with about four 3×4" pieces of sweet hardwood, plus smaller 6/4 pieces.

Dan, you have a wood stove in your shop? Anybody else have one, too? I've sure been thinking about one since it averages 40* in my shop lately. Just scared of a fire inside my shop…


----------



## Gshepherd

Wow, Lukieb those are some killer pics, they are Smitty pic worthy….....Nice touch on the last one…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Exceptional pics, Lukie! Nice plane and shavings, too!


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, Great photos, especially the first and last one. The lighting and everything is perfect.

Terry, I actually do not have a wood stove in my shop. My wood burner is in my house. I don't have heat in my shop yet.


----------



## lysdexic

Lucas- is that a Fat Tire in the back ground?


----------



## bandit571

Well, after a five day trip by a dog sled called USPS….

A shoe box showed up at my door step. Inside this gray old box, for a size 8-1/2 shoe ( not my size) was this little gem…









A bit rusty…









Just a bit…









this is the only defects I found, so far. Looks like i have some work to do today…









$6 +S&H…. But why the red paint????


----------



## Bertha

Scotty, it's better than camera'ing with your d*ck. I'd use that first shot. That would sell me on Ebay in a heartbeat.


----------



## bandit571

Random shots:









Francken Bailey #5 vs some old oak, and….









Today's Re-hab. Stanley knuckle cap #?? pat. # on the throat adjuster, and the lateral adjuster. STANLEY stamped on the lateral as well. "B" cast into everything. "V" logo on the iron. Still have to sharpen it, though….


----------



## bhog

Nice restore Bandit


----------



## thedude50

Richard what I like is they are harder than the shapton stones they come with stands they are about 4 times as thick The seem to sharpen faster than the shapton and they cost less for equivalent thickness stones better product better price better performance. this is why I like them so much

I finish with either a 10000 or a 12000 grit stone the edge seems to last longer is the only difference i have found from a 6000 or even a 3000 grit stone and the edge shines more brightly is it over kill maybe but i am happy with the edge i get and the results dont lie.


----------



## CL810

Lukie those are some fine pictures. The first one especially.


----------



## carguy460

Ok, I asked Smitty for this awhile back, now it appears that Lukie deserves heckling - make me a photography guide, pleeeaaassseee??? Smitty told me once it was luck and lighting…well that didn't work for me because I'm unlucky and apparently don't know where to put my lighting…c'mon, teach us to take good pics…you know you want to!!


----------



## chrisstef

I got a question for you techy guys. The wife has an android phone and an android based tablet. Shed like to dump all the photos from her phone and tablet to a 3rd party host. Currently dumping into ********************terfly. Not a fruedian slip.


----------



## stonedlion

Check the Google Play store for an app called Shutterfly Load.

*Edit: *or is it that she doesn't want to use Shutterfly?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea shed rather not use shutterfly. Its interface on the tablet is hot garbage. You cant even play a slideshow … That is unless were using it wrong.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jason, I can't agree to do a photo guide because I really don't know what I'm doing. Really. Lysdexic sent me off to googling 'composition' once on the interweb because I had no idea what he was referring to.

With my pictures, I try to get the subject in the frame. I touch in different areas on the iphone to effect changes in the lighting balance in the frame. Alot of times I get as close as I can to the subect, almost trying to get too close. Well, I've never been too close; those are some of the best shots (see Lukie above). There's not much more I can say that is with intent, sorry.


----------



## RGtools

Some pics from my shop…Although not as nice as Lukie's

I love this work-holding solution.









That is a pencil line. Not a gap.









Thumbs up for safety. 









Yes my pace on my chest is slow. It's been too cold in my shop, and I have been screwing around with other things. That's the thing I love about a good shop. It always waits for you to come back.


----------



## lysdexic

I find the iPhone does an excellent job at macros. In macro, the depth of field is narrow and the subject is accentuated as the background becomes blurred. The Japanese call this Bokeh. Smitty uses this technique quite effectively.


----------



## LukieB

Thanks for all the nice comments guys.

*Scotty*, LOL I should know better than to use that word without expecting a couple jokes…Fat Tire indeed, nice eye.

*Jason*, Like Smitty I'll claim a little luck, but I'll also credit the light, and taking a ton of pictures I took a lot of pictures I wasn't happy with before I got out my clamp lights.
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100354511/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=work+light&storeId=10051#.UODyLyrWgpk

Couple of 90 watt Halogen lights, instant photo studio. Let's me turn the flash off, and just move the camera angle around until it's shining just right. Camera is pretty nice too, out-dated put still takes nice pics.

*RG*- Love the Stanley safety signs, gotta get me some of those, I really like your work holding solution.

*Bandito*, Looking good, but looks like you've still got your hands full…as always.


----------



## thedude50

the holidays make me blue I am tired and sad and dont even want to go to the shop. I have things i need to finish the weather is gray and there is no sunshine here. it is like a long gray tunnel. I feel tired and have not the energy to care. and yes I already took my medication some times nothing makes me feel well.


----------



## lysdexic

Build a bridge and get over it. Remember the days, not so many weeks ago, when the sun was oppressive, the temp in your shop was one hundred million degrees and you'd give anything for a cloud cover and a cool breeze.

Now is the time you wished for.


----------



## LukieB

A little encore from todays photo session….
Some Cherry


















Some Walnut…..










No wait, too thick…..there we go










And even some curly maple….love this stuff










Shavings so light and fluffy, they were sticking to vertical surfaces….yeah I know Pics or it didn't happen right?









No trick photography, my planer's hangs upside down on a flip cart.

The shop floor looked pretty cool when I was all done.


----------



## lysdexic

Lucas, the plane that you are using on the maple and cherry, is that the T11 #4. Regardless, it is a beautiful plane.


----------



## Dcase

RG & Lukie, Great pics!

Bandit, that block plane looks like a Stanley #18


----------



## bandit571

A nice early model at that..


----------



## LukieB

Scott, Cherry is a #3, Maple is a #4, both Type 11 and both with incorrect high knobs…

Anybody out there got any vintage low knobs for a 3/4 just sitting around?


----------



## thedude50

If it were only that simple Scotty your a health care professional and you know clinical depression is not just something you just get over. It eats you up it consumes you it causes pain both physical and mental its debilitating i pray none of you ever have it its the worst thing in my life. yes i hated the 80 days in a row over 100 in the shop maybe next year i will be able to afford the air conditioner but weeks without sunshine is like a death sentence.


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Alexdom*- your *'Made In England' #5* plane is (I think) a 1970's era? 
A better view of the frog would be helpful. 
The 'v' rib casting at the rear (to me) means the body & frog were made by 'Qualcast' of Derby, England. There should be a letter 'Q' stamped in the casting under the rear handle and a 'Q' stamped on the frog. Qualcast originally made lawn mowers in the 1920's . they also made the castings for RECORD planes.
This plane will be a 'little' bit heavier than a USA made Stanley? Not that this makes much difference?
The handle & knob will be Beech, hardwood. 
I couldn't make out from yr photo if the knurled adjuster was brass or chromed? If its brass it's a 1960's. if its chromed it's 70's?
If the 'Y' lever on the frog is a pressed steel item, rather than a cast one then it is late 60's









It's not pretty but it works!
I have a #5 1/2 of the same era . It was my first plane- bought from a flea market stall for £14, it's had a lot more time & money spent on it since then, but once fettled it is one of my favourites and use it all the time 


I was unhappy with the original blade & chipbreaker and replaced them with a Lie Nielsen, just for the hell of it?
I think Maurico has one of these too??
Hope this helps?

Cheers
John


----------



## Brit




----------



## terryR

John, I love that tote! Any idea the type of wood? The sapwood (I assume that's the discoloration) is spectacular…

I have a serious question for the group…

For 7+ years I have been making wooden arrow shafts…remember I knap the flint arrowheads…Anyhow, The Book recommended I use a stanley sureform plane for sizing down the wooden shafts. And, I can assure you, that tool works…but NOT very well. Now that I know a bit about planes, and I'm in the mood to shape more arrowshafts…

...I'm looking for a new concave plane to size the shafts down to 3/8". Any recommendations from the experts?

Stanley 45, I expect to hear from ONE of you anyway…beading plane…japanese plane?

If it helps, I work on a corner of the table surface, with jigs to hold the wood in a stop fashion. I take a stroke, rotate the shaft, take a stroke…ad nauseum. But since I'm on the corner, I could easily pull or push your recommended plane!  Please help…

Oh yeah…I'm not interested in a dowel maker…or a power tool solution. Give me a hand tool…I'll supply the blood, sweat, and tears…


----------



## racerglen

Spokeshaves Terry, they come with all sorts of different shapes to the sole, as well Lee Valley sells 
scrapers, I think they call them chair devils, that are used to complete rounding chair rungs and legs.
I have seen various home made equivilants, just where escapes me at the moment.
And there's always the drawknife..some are quite small..


----------



## lysdexic

Terry, as talented as you are I could see you taking #45 iron or some other type of concave iron and then building your own wood body for the task.


----------



## Mosquito

#45! That would be my first attempt (naturally )

Could use a quarter round, or a 3/8" hollow? When you said not interrelated in a dowel maker, did you mean the spinning kind, or a dowel plate?


----------



## Gshepherd

A Beader, go from both sides…...


----------



## donwilwol

I was thinking a 3/8" hollow as well. I'd try the #45 if you have one with a 3/8" iron. Ebay has a bunch like this.

Something like this may work as well.

Lance, you said "you know clinical depression is not just something you just get over. It eats you up it consumes you it causes pain both physical and mental its debilitating"

But yet your here telling use about it. You do know we're all the same guys are the mallet thread?


----------



## RGtools

You are right Scott. I am trying to just enjoy what I have when I have it.


----------



## terryR

Thank, Glen, I have a couple spokeshaves that need restoration anyway…will try them first.

Scott, my friend, you are so easily fooled…if I had any skill, I'd already be in the shop making the tool you described! The same width as my hand…hmmm…what's the bedding angle needed? 45*?

Mos, the 45 Evangelist…I love it! I had my finger on the trigger to buy a complete 45 in the box on friday night…could even smell the oily boxes of irons I was so close!  Then, the power went out…

I don't think a dowel maker can support 36" of wood…unless I build more jigs? Plus, they are powered. Everyone who buys my arrows loves that they are hand made by hand tools. If I want them quick, quick…I can order a dozen wooden shafts from the internet…although those come spline tested and grouped…hunters love them guys!


----------



## Gshepherd

Make yourself a treadle lathe…. then You can say it was made by hand and feet….. No power tools…...


----------



## Mosquito

I meant one like this Terry


----------



## Mosquito

Or a rounding plane… I remember seeing Roy Underhill use one on an episode of woodwrights shop


----------



## Mosquito

http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/3100/3103.html

Around 8:30


----------



## terryR

Mos, that guy with the hand crank looks awesome! How many 1/2" hardwood dowels at 33" in length can you send me? 

Looking up rounding planes now…


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, did you see this, http://lumberjocks.com/stefang/blog/14368#comments


----------



## Gshepherd

Terry, I bet you could make one…....


----------



## Sylvain

Thedude50,

Some try light therapy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_therapy

read the full page including
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_therapy#Risks_and_complications


----------



## Gshepherd

Dude, being a health care professional as you are and having clinical depression while working isn't that a power keg waiting to explode on some poor innocent individual????? People are in the hospital cause they are hurt or sick and last thing they need is more depression. If your depressed, do you think clearly? Just askin…..


----------



## bandit571

Family Portrait Day today..









These are my block planes on hand, at least until tomorrow morning, then the 9-1/2 gets shipped out.


----------



## bandit571

Depressed? Other than going for tests and doctor's visits, I am HOUSE BOUND! NO WORK! DUDE50 Think about that, and compare your story…


----------



## Mosquito

Not strictly plane related at this moment in time, but I did use some planes to help make this "jig". Used the only wooden rabbet plane I've sharpened to date to make a rabbet in one of the pieces on the bottom (used some dovetail practice pieces and other various scraps)









And why? So I could get repeatable results…


----------



## Brit

Mos - You can't post all that Aluminum and not tell us what it is for. Enquiring minds need to know.


----------



## Mosquito

There's 5 more yet to be done, but I was giving my drill and back a break (and charging a battery).

These are 5 each of 12" and 18" pieces. There are 5 more 24" pieces yet to be drilled. I don't think I want to reveal the entire thing yet ;-)

Here's another hint., though… 
I posted this on the mallet thread. The aluminum will go with this eventually:









I'm mildly bored (and avoiding cleaning while I wait for the battery to charge, even though I've got 2 others that are charged…) so I'll let the "juices flow" and see if anyone is close


----------



## waho6o9

Hello 8020 looking stuff, bench maybe?


----------



## Brit

PC base cabinet.


----------



## bhog

A sliding table extension….of death


----------



## bandit571

Teasers: Looks like..









A 130??









Well, THAT is a Bailey #8c, but those two hitch-hikers???









Front end says it is a KK7, BUT….









SOMETIME in a past life, it lost 2.55" off the back end??









A bailey #5? Or a Francken Fleiger auf 5????


----------



## lysdexic

Asheville hardware used to offer a workbench made out of extruded aluminum like that.


----------



## Gshepherd

Adjustable shelving unit….....


----------



## 33706

I know what Mos is doing with all that extruded aluminum….. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34646


----------



## lysdexic

My wife has been dying for me to post a Xmas present that she got for me. She thought, based on my stories, many of you would like its style. The handle for the height adjustment needs some work.


----------



## mochoa

BAD AAS! What you going to use it for?


----------



## Gshepherd

Well Mos, are you going to let the cat out of the bag or do we still have to keep on guessing?


> ?


And a Holiday treat for my fellow LJ's, Actually I have several announcement's but one will be said in a week or so but…..... For now, Guess who this is…....It is one of our very own esteemed LJ's…......A few years ago of course…..


----------



## Gshepherd

Now that is pretty darn cool, you need to get it all cleaned up, repainted, and use it….. I bet the teeth just need a little deburring….. 3 Cheers for the Wife…......


----------



## Brit

I like it. It reminds me of those adjustable stools you used to get in the passport photo booths at trains stations. Does it go down when you sit on it?


----------



## Mosquito

That stool looks pretty sweet Scott.
-

The aluminum is not for a bench, cabinet, table extension, or shooting board…

Ok, I'll cave…


















I had mentioned the idea a while ago, but never really went anywhere with it until recently. It's going to be a "modular" plane till. The idea came to me when I built my travel plane till. I had it all nice and set up for a #3, #4, #5, #6, and #7. Then I got my #4 1/2, and later #5 1/2. So I had to add another magnet lower down on the #6's slot, and leave the #6 at home for the #4 1/2 or #5 1/2. That's where I got the idea for this one. Make it so I can adjust the dividers as my family grows and/or changes

By using T-track and these extrusions (using extrusions so I can add stuff to them down the road) I can adjust for any width I need, and use any 3 of the lengths of dividers, depending on what size the plane is. Leaving room to use the T-track above it for other things (chisel rack, mallet holder, whatever I make work). It's going to be 48" long, and a little over 24" wide, and will be at an angle when completed.


----------



## chrisstef

A lot like Shep the handle looks a little limp but the table itself it really awesome lookin. Id love to see it all finished up and restored. Mrs ScottyB is a keeper bringin home gems like that.


----------



## Gshepherd

Mos, I thought of a plane till but I figured you would use wood runners…...


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks fellas. She will please that you like it. It is now my shop stool. It doesn't turn or roll but the raise and lowering mechanism works smoothly. The handle is loose and should be a easy fix. No restoration planned.


----------



## Mosquito

Shep, the T-tracks will be grooved into the panel I'm working on gluing up. I was going to use wooden dividers originally, but then I decided to go with these extrusions so I can use more t-bolts or t-nuts and add things across the dividers later. So, for example, I could add a shelf for the #45, #46's, or #71 above the shorter planes. Something like that.


----------



## Gshepherd

Oh man don't let the rust get to it, It needs some protection or you will be fighting the Flash rust won't you?


> ?


----------



## terryR

A modular plane till? Pretty sweet-looking, Mos! That's more t-track than I have in my whole shop!

Scott, your wife has awesome taste! I love that old stool…

Thanks, everyone, for the links and tips earlier on dowel making…think I'm going to try a shop-made plane to speed my shaft production…


----------



## Mosquito

I caught the pair of 4' pieces on sale for only $15 a piece. I was at Rockler last weekend and picked up the 2' and 3' pieces. I did it that way, because I tend to put the planes order by #, so the jointers end up on the right. Down the line I may swap it all out for 4', but since they weren't on sale anymore, I went with the two shorter pieces to save a little money up front


----------



## ShaneA

So I am looking over LV's site to see if anything catches my eye for the free shipping deal. The router planes got me thinking. Seems to me, this plane would be used on small projects, for me. Are the small or mini routers worth having, or are they more of a gimmick? I like the idea of the 1/8" blade, but I am sure old stone hands would have mangled in a few sharpenings. So worthy, or not…anyone got an opinion?


----------



## donwilwol

Nice bench Scott. We're gonna need to see that in use.

Mos, interesting till design.


----------



## 33706

Gshepherd: At first I thought your comment # 25199 was in response to entry #25198.


----------



## Gshepherd

OH, I noticed it took a while for that post to take hold for some reason….... I just wanted you guys to see the pic I found of one of our esteemed LJ's…... Did you figure out who it is?


> ?


?


----------



## bandit571

That would be Don Yoda?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lysdexic - That is an impressive piece of cast iron for sittin' in the shop! I agree that no restore is needed (SURPRISE!)  but to tighten the handle. So very cool. Any idea on the history or original use?


----------



## WhoMe

Mos, that is quite a idea you have there. Will be looking forward to the finished product. Oh, and BTW, Love the collection of planes. Makes me jealous. Especially since I am needing the

Chrissef, Thanks for the offer on the pawn shop. Since all I need is the blade and the chip breaker, the rest of the plane would be of no use to me unless you needed it. So, unless you need the plane, I appreciate the offer but I will pass.

lysdexic, Luke Thanks for the offers. If you can find a blade and the chip breaker, I would be interested.

For you guys with the depression, I can relate, although I know mine is not clinical, it sure sucks having it. I hope things get better for you two. I am hoping 2013 is a better year for all of us and good riddance to 2012 for me.

NOW, back to planes. Still liking the conversations on sharpening and the stones/DMT plates. I'm learning a lot there.


----------



## lysdexic

Smit - no info on the history. My wife got it her friends furniture store that was liquidating before a move.

I told her that you agree with her on the no restoration. She replied "but isn't that coming from the guy who painted his mallet." Priceless ;^)


----------



## Gshepherd

Bandit, when I saw that pic, that was the first thing I thought of also…..

2013, needs to be a better year that is for darn sure….... Another year like 2012 I will be lookin for a bridge to jump off of…... I made a decision yesterday that should better my chances and get a fresh start on everything. I hope everyone has a breakout year…..


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of sharpening: I had a real "duh" moment today. The latest Pop Woodworking had an article on Dan's whetstones. A side bar was talking about flattening the back and the virtues of Arkansas stones. Then it went on to state the obvious - the stone/abrasive needs to be harder than the material it is sharpening. Thus oil stones do not work well on A2 steel and therefore not recommended for this metal.

DUH - I know this. But I just didn't put 2 and 2 together. No wonder I am frustrated with my sharpening "system." Most of the planes that I use daily are new LNs or Veritas with A2 blades.

Duh

Time to take advantage of Lee Valley's free shipping.


----------



## bandit571

I have three stones in the shop. The order that I use them in: A Buck Brothers ( Home Depot) for roughing in, after the belt sander is done. I sue both the coarse and the so-called fine side. Next up, an OLD oil stone I've had for decades. It also has a coarse ( finer than the BB Fine side) and a fine side. Then comes the skinny, thin Purple stone. It starts out as a light purple, then gets black as I use it.

All three are oil stones. I also have some fine grit sandpaper laying around. I used all of the above today. That iron in the Stanley #18 was BAD. Bowed in three directions at once! Finally got it flat in back, and almost a good consistant edge out front. It will work, for now. it will get some more "tuning" later, after it has a chance to workout the kinks. no rush…..


----------



## donwilwol

Got a chance to use my new lv blocks. I'm glad I bought the pair. I was cleaning around the corners of the sander frame. It was nice to clamp it in the vice and just pick up the planes as needed.


----------



## lysdexic

WhoMe - I have 3 2" wide irons that will fit a #4. One with the older arched logo. One with a V logo that is pretty badly pitted. Finally, one with a V-logo that is smooth and dark (the Al likes them) but has an owners mark.

All have 1 3/4" or more from edge to slot.










The arch…










The pitted but restorable one…..










The dark one has an H stamped in it. I don't know what it means.



















The backs…..


----------



## OnlyJustME

Cheapest T-Track i have found but it's not blue.

That is a sweet looking stool but i would need to put casters on it. Maybe cut a round of oak and attach the casters to it and then set the stool on top of it.

Nice action shot Don.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not sure if I love or hate nights like this… "Oh, I'll just do this ONE thing quick before I go to bed". Next thing you know I'm ripping 10" of 7" wide mahogany. And trying to do it quietly, since it's the middle of the night.

I was watching the Woodwright's Shop episode on the Roubo Book Stand this evening and thought, what the heck, I've got that scrap piece of mahogany from the clock, let's give this a go. First adventure with any sort of wooden hinge. Could have gone better, or worse. It worked out.














































And I'll probably do a little work on the bottom curves. I roughed them in (pretty rough) with a coping saw, and couldn't find my half round file to clean it up, so I did what I could with a flat file and some sandpaper.


----------



## terryR

Mos, that's pretty cool!

Ya know, I get that same feeling when it's time to leave the shop…"just one more something"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, you suck.

I've been wanting to try that bookstand in the worst way, but other things keep me from it.

Your example is so cool. Envy coming your way…


----------



## ShaneA

Stand looks pretty sweet for just "one thing before I go"...looks like a full on project to me.


----------



## lysdexic

I am with you Shane. "one more thing before I go" - whatever dude.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wished I could spit out a 'one more' like that… *sigh*


----------



## terryR

+1 to that!


----------



## Mosquito

lol I should have specified… the "just one more thing" was ripping the top part down to the hinge. At that point I already had the hinges cut, and the top part of the front piece cut away. I was just going to start the kerf to make it easier to rip today. *THAT* turned into completing it lol Next thing I know it's 1:00 in the morning and I'm sitting back down again…
-

Smitty, I think it only took me around 4-5 hours to do, wasn't too bad. The hinges are a little picky, though. I kind of wish I had gouges or a round to use to clean them up


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, I love tinkering with chisels and have started whacking into the flat face of a board several times thinking, "Now would be a great time to lay out a Roubo stand and get busy." But I don't have references handy and move on to other things. Alas.

Hit List for 2013 now includes such a stand. It also has completion of the Wall Hung Tool Cabinet and Tool Chest projects on it. ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

It's not that hard to lay out. Determining which parts to round and which parts not is the only important thing, I guess. I used a knife to score the vertical lines since I'm usually hesitant to start smacking my chisels around, on my workmate, at night, in my apartment… In the parents garage, no reservations, but I took one whack of the mallet on the chisel and decided, "yeah that's not going to last" lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I can imagine!

Love what you're able to accomplish in an apartment. Just love it.


----------



## waho6o9

Very classy Mos. I really like the book stand.

What Smitty said +1

Nice block planes DonW. Good score on the Veritas sale.


----------



## LukieB

Mos, One more +1 on Smitty's comment. Seeing what you turn out of that room in your apartment makes me feel guilty for having the shop I have, and not turning out s**t. At least not recently…

I really like your t-track plane til idea. Wish I'd thought of that. I'm all bent outta shape about mine, I built mine around the set I had, and when I got my Type 15 5-1/2 to replace my type 18, between the thinner sides and the blade width change it's about 7/16" different and all sloppy in the til. Drives me nuts, but not enough to do anything about it. Here it is if you guys haven't seen it.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/62400


----------



## donwilwol

Working in the shop today. Glued up the deck for the sander. A quick double check. Its already 3" to big and I still have edging to go. Pull it apart with wet glue or let it dry and recut? Ugggg, its going to be one of *those* days.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got to admit Mos, I'm in a bit of a wonder how you turn the stuff out you do from an apartment.

Lukie, I feel your pain. I'm waiting to see the modular design. I've redone to many times.


----------



## bhog

Sweet stand Mos.I have been wanting to make that little guy for awhile too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dan - Have you looked into the Norton water stones? I am very happy with the 1000/8000 Norton i have. I can't imagine that you would wear out a single grit/solid 8000 stone in a short span of time.

Lucas - Beautiful photos, thanks.

Ryan - Your tool chest is looking great. Please keep us posted.

Scott - Your wife is into steampunk? I love that stool, congrats!

Mos - Very clever idea on the till. As an aside, your maiden attempts coming out nothing short of flawless is starting to piss me off.  Okay sorry i had to let the hate out. Nice work Mos.


----------



## lysdexic

Mos is just STARTING to piss you off?


----------



## bandit571

having cleaned up this little plane..









and sharpened up a very nasty looking iron. The Iron was out of flat in a bunch of directions, at once. Got it 98% fixed, and sharpened back up. Tried this little bugger out on some of that old oak in the shop. It didn't like it, any more than I did.

Seems this plane has a thing about staying tight. You hit some hard spots in the wood, and the iron retracts. Tighten things up, and things still "rattle". Lateral will sometimes hit the bolt for the depth adjuster, sometimes it will hit just the wheel. Iron has a "V" logo on it. Not sure IF it actually goes with a #18 this old.

Way too many questions going on here. Need a way to tighten this plane up, without something going "Crack" on me. Iron moves around ( back & forth) a little too easily. Don't mind the two little chip outs at the mouth, not a big deal. Depth setting is a bit funky, as well. This is a STRANGE little evil plane….


----------



## chrisstef

With time at a premium and the shop an official dump i needed a rut buster. Ive got a tough time working in dissaray so instead of building a lumber rack i went out and bought one. Pinnacle brand sold at WC. Its a 6 tiered jammy and held up with 1/4" x 3" lag screws. Heres the before and afters:









^before









^after

I even managed to uncover stuff i forgot about like this 17" wide piece of reclaimed oak. 









Next project is getting that grizzly saw back together and donating the ole craftsman.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looks good Stef.

? x 17" x ?; nice stuff there.

Shep, unless they are relation, i thought it would be rather odd if you had baby pictures of another LJ but then i remember seeing some of the other results of your Colorado witchcraft.

It can't be Don Yoda, he invented electricity and flash photography and both of those were obviously in existence in the picture…


----------



## donwilwol

invented electricity?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^It is just a theory i am working on…


----------



## chrisstef

Tony - not in the shop at the moment but id say 5/4×17" x 72". Good split in one end but could be stitched up. Vaguely 110 years old.

Edit - 6/4 and 85" long.

Bandito - ive got a split knuckle 18 too and it fails in just the way you said with the iron pushing back. I use it for knockin off edges with a real sharp iron. Good lookin restore brother


----------



## ShaneA

My SW 18 is my favorite block plane, but it is a bit fiddly.

Sometimes buying stuff is the cheaper way Stef, seems strange but true, when you factor in time.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Tony, part of the "flawless" is in the photography… the lines between hinges aren't all straight (one is actually quite bad). The bottom cut out is not very smooth either, and hinge parts aren't all quite that round either. It just doesn't show up well in the pictures 
-

Thanks Smitty, Don, BHog, and Tony
-

Nice slab Steff.

-
Not done yet, but here's progress…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Looks good and awesome idea. What are the knobs you are using? Closeup pic? What are you going to use to keep them from falling out the bottom? Can't wait to see more.


----------



## lysdexic

Mos, you are very productive fellow.

BTW, I am not pissed off at you at all. It just seemed that Tony felt a little awkward with his comment and I was just trying to make him feel more secure. Although I get the feeling that you can do more woodworking than me with my workbench tied behind your back.


----------



## lysdexic

Not so random pic:

From this point foward I am not responsible for anything that I may post -- until about 8 AM in the morning


----------



## lysdexic

One other thing:

I really appreciate you guys and sincerely wish you all the happiest of New Years.

Cheers!


----------



## ShaneA

You ever going to post that bench in your projects portfolio Scott?

Happy New Year Fellas…


----------



## lysdexic

I have a plan Shane.

Ok, Ok Ill tell you. I am going to try to get all 3 "daily top 3's" at one time. Stupid I know but what the hell. I am going to post my bench, the project above, and the ultimate bench accessory at one time. This coupled with a cross-linked review of the chain drive vise and the Wood Whisperers Guild at the same time.

Soon - I think.


----------



## ShaneA

A man with a plan. I will pitch in.


----------



## chrisstef

A happy new as well fellas









.... And i second what Scotty says. That brewski is for you brah.


----------



## donwilwol

Happy new year all.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy New Year! (Feel free to bash the drink, but I can't do fancy in volume…)


----------



## carguy460

Random New Years Eve shop pics:




























Best wishes to my all my new friends on LJ's! My resolution - actually build some stuff, and actually send some gifts to some of yall! Lets see how that works out…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Chrisstef is already drinking and forgot what was happy and new. lol 
Looks like you need a second tool roll. Some one might be able to macrame one for you. i forget who. lol

Here's hoping that everyone's new year is twice as nice as the last.


----------



## chrisstef

Son of a ….

New happy year fellas.


----------



## lysdexic

I will not make fun of ya Smit. I have not done a good job of pacing myself tonight.

I have gotten to the point lately that I'd like to eat hops like beef jerky.


----------



## Gshepherd

Mos, can't wait till you post the finish projet on your new till…... Pretty neat looking book stand, I need one cause I use a few books for refrence when doing some new turnings….....

Damn Lukie, I am jealous, seems everyone can make some nice pics but me…. I go hang my head. I can't figure out why cause I have a newer camera, I guess maybe I had better read the little book that came with it.

Stef, those new lumber racks will serve you well and they an hold some pretty good weight if need to…. I know what you mean getting in a rut…. I am trying to work myself out of one myself…. Getting your shop in order is a good start though….


----------



## donwilwol

I posted a Busch *league* errrr *light* post before, right after Smitty posted. Its in the black hole,

eat hops like beef jerky. A brilliant idea. Maybe even mix the two.


----------



## Brit

Happy New Year guys. Hope it's a good one for each and every one of you.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill 3rd hops like jerky. You guys know chuck norris can blow bubbles with jerky right?

Shep - its been a long time in the making. My time in the shop is so sporadic with babystef its the little quick things i can do to keep me motivated. 5 hour sessions are really hard to come by. Im psyched about the rack it holds quite a bit. Even scrap and random molding.

Where do you guys store you mechanic tools (wrenches, pliers, etc) and general remodeling stuff (prybars, paintin supplies??

3rd long trail triple bag down. Nom nom nom.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Gshepherd

Happy New Year to all…............ may 2013 be a year that brings health and prosperity…....


----------



## Gshepherd

Don, has the right Idea…... I store my mechanic type tools in a several standup tool boxes, My woodworking type tools in wood cabinets. I got a older type Linen cabinet with the pull out shelves I store most of my sandpaper in.

Regular kitchen cabinets for my finishing stuff. I have a cabinet devoted to like a shaper stuff, several for lathe stuff, ect ect….


----------



## bandit571

The Bandit wishes each and all of youse, the best of a New Year! Me? Seems the other half has a Birthday today #61! I 'd post a bottle of booze, but the vodka is gone. What didn't go in the skillet, didn't go to waste….


----------



## chrisstef

Well theres that Don. You stylish ba$tard you. Are your other tools in your woodshop or in a different location. Im on a mission to straighten up my … Stuff.


----------



## donwilwol

Almost everything is in my shop unless its got gas in it. Things like my chainsaws are in a different shed unless they are being worked on or sharpened. ( I leave them in the shop so I don't forget)


----------



## chrisstef

Yea i think the toolbox stays in the basement. Just need to square up a proper home. Cold wrenches suck.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## bhog

Happy New Year!!

Stef that sure is a sexy grease pot/box.I was looking at mine the other day and I kinda wish I woulda shellaced before the wax.Mine pulled a bunch of dust out of the air(sure) and it looked crappy on the endgrain.One of those lessons learned.My 4th will be lac'd then waxed.

Looking forward to some of you honyack's drunk posting.


----------



## lysdexic

.


----------



## TechRedneck

Happy new year ! Any woodworking resolutions?

I still need a # 7 and a scraper plane for the collection, and need to spend more time in the shop actually making stuff.


----------



## waho6o9

Happy New Year folks!

No resolutions Mike, I'll just keep on keeping on.

Stay healthy and enjoy the evening my friends.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I will have a #164 in 2013…


----------



## lysdexic

Happy New Year to each and every one of you!

A #164 is a gutsy and fundamentally cool resolution.

I am resolved to have a wall hanging tool cabinet and jewelry cabinet for my wife.

Oh, and to finish what I started

Oh, and to lose 20 lbs and see my abs )


----------



## thedude50

Light therapy has not relieved my depression in the past however a sunny day seems to help but thanks for the advise.

G shep I assume all your personal problems effect the people your trying to help in any job. As far as going to work when you severely depressed it is pretty unlikely you would leave the house when it is so bad that you could not work through it. as a Professional you have to know that if your presence is a determent to the health of a patient
you must be smart enough to take the day or days off When this lasts a long time there is disability and the mentally ill take time off.

Bandit no matter how good or how bad someone has it your always better or worse off than them I pity you for your health problems both mental and physical.

Mental illness is not a game and you cant just get over it There is no known cure the disease is progressive and thank god most days the medication works for me but for countless others meds dont work well or at all.

To the guys that pmed me with emotional support I THANK YOU

Happy New year everyone Don't Drink and Drive


----------



## LukieB

Happy new year all…

I'll second Smitty's idea of a ambitious resolution, and make one of my own…I'll have a Sweethart 62…I'm not talking the one available on Amazon

*Stef*, I have resorted to the bucket system. I spent quite a few years doing remodel construction. We did everything. So I made a 5 gallon bucket for each…Plumbing, electrical, paint, tile,....even f***ing dry-wall. Each holds all the tools needed for each, and whatever random parts I have laying around. Made it easy to take what I needed to the job-site depending on what we were doing. All housed on a crudely built shelf in the garage,and clearly labeled with sharpie.

Not as cool or as stylish as Don's, but functional.


----------



## Mosquito

Happy new year all 
-

Nice pictures Scotty.
-

I think it was OJM (maybe?) The knobs are knurled brass thumb nuts. I bought them on eBay as a 25 pack, I believe. They're 1/4-20, but I think there were also 5/16" ones too

Oh, and I will be adding a piece to the front edge to prevent them from falling off. I'll also be adding some support underneath, and a folding frame to prop it up as well


----------



## racerglen

Happy happy, joy, joy to all !
2013 should see my bench cleared of planes (refurbed and on the racks) and projects started completed.
I'd love to add some Bedrock to the 605.5 C, additiional storage, display.


----------



## Brit

2013 will see me making whatever the hell I feel like making, whenever I feel like making it and to whatever standard I damn well please. )


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Lukie ive got boxes and drawers right now full of general househols remodeling crap. My 2013 goal is to get the shop right and gain some space. Too cluttered over the years. The lumber rack has got me goin in the right direction so lets hope i keep going with the shop remod.

Happy 2013 fellas. Hope the busch tush dont hurt too bad this mornin Smitty.


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Luke
I had a bunch of those buckets too. I even made trays and dividers for nails, screws etc. Aaahhhh, the good ol' days.

Still got a couple in the shop.

Andy, I'm thinking you should want that bench we've been anticipating.


----------



## Brit

You never know Don, but right now I'm having too much fun with my new camera.


----------



## terryR

Andy, that new camera does some freakin un-natural stuff! Almost gave me nightmares with the moving eyeball…

Happy 2013 to the gang! This year will see add a plane till and saw till added to my shop, and a hallway table for the house…


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, you need to get the camera to create the vision of you standing behind your new bench. Now that's inspiration.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My head hurts…

I have tubs vs. buckets, labeled as described. Five of them, all still used.


----------



## RGtools

Happy new year to all. Look forward to seeing what people build this year.


----------



## chrisstef

For you guys that have ambient air filters do you rock the pleated outer filters or electrostatic washables? Ive got a delta 50-860. Ill also probably add a remote or timer so suggestions on those are welcomed too.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I do pleated merv8 filters on the outside.


----------



## bhog

LOL at Don, Smitt,and Stef.

This year will bring a move,probably in the spring.And a few projects for the new house im sure.Then countless hours setting up a new shop.

Stef do what ever is more economical.I just run a giant(16-20")exhaust fan that blows out a window.

Plane related I want to either get the parts I need for my 278 or get a shoulder plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Moving away, Hog, or closer?

Edit: Adding wood to this post.

A friend called and wanted to know if I wanted some 8' beams before he cut them up for the fire pit. I picked them up yesterday.










Six of them, here's the sixth one.










Very light, thought cedar, but no scent. Might be cypress…










Free. (I love free.)


----------



## bandit571

Going to work on an iron for a plane or two today, nothing major going on. One plane getting a sharper iron:









Now, somewhere in a "past life', an owner had either added the mitered ends to the iron, or just re-ground them. One is a little smaller than the other. There is no stamp on the iron, either. No, I didn't "Francken" this one. This is the iron that came along with it. The only other item I've done to this old plane? Seems the front knob had broken off, with the bolt. Replace bolt with a 1/4×20 steel one ( re-tapped the hole) and found a replacement knob.

Iron has a weird swirled look to it, almost a Damacus look. Might have been a forged iron?


----------



## chrisstef

Nice save Smitty … SYP maybe? I love scrubbing the dirt off an old beam and seeing whats beneath. Hows the nail situation in those old timbers? IMO thats the only downfall of working reclaimed.

OJM - where do u get those filters? 3 micron?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef - way too light for syp, but the grain is similar. Beams were 'decorator' ceiling pieces, not that old. Maybe from the 70s? Only a few nails and small hooks found, but haven't gotten down and dirty with each yet. Rough sawn and stained, the first cleaned up easily. Fun to plane.


----------



## bandit571

Results of a BLOG of mine…









Worked hard enough on those two little out of flat, duller than TV irons, that NOW I am ready for a…









But I have a trip to Wallie World instead, Boss' orders…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy New Year fellas.

Off to a good start with the organizing Stef.

Great pictures Scott. What was going on with the burnisher and notebook?

Nice score Smitty.


----------



## lysdexic

Tony, I have scraps and doodles of my woodworking projects here and there. My wife gave me leather notebook for my scetches and notes. It is open to the first page which contianes notes on a Moxon Vise benchtop bench.

But mostly a draw hearts with Al's name on it. You know…..... 2 gether, 4 ever.


----------



## bhog

Farther away from ya Smitt.Closer to MT.Vernon. I have just run out of room here an to do what we need isnt feasible in this place.It was meant to be like 3 yrs and has turned into 8…lol.Kids do that.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty congrats on finishing up that huge run of adirondacks. Interesting celebretory pose.


----------



## bandit571

Ah, the so-called Tuck Rule?


----------



## terryR

...hoping for better luck this year off fleaBay…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Got the filters from amazon actually but did lots of research on them other places. Bought these particular for my old delta shop filter. 
they fit fairly well. I might step up to a merv 13 next time though. Cheaper than replacing the 3 pocket inner filter. I should change out the current prefilter and see how it is doing with these filters but i won't get to do that til the weekend.


----------



## terryR

Hmmm…I think these will help me size down wooden arrow shafts nicely…

Seven beading planes by Atkin&Son…Thanks to Mr Leach!










first vintage purchace for me in months…been tied to the lathe with a big rope.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap Terry. Thats pullin the trigger!


----------



## WhoMe

bandit, I have a #18 also (actually 2). Here is my complete one








Your question on the blade, the logo is the arched Stanley bevel and rule for the old knuckle planes. Kind of like this one. At least that is what my 2 #18's have.








With mine, the blade is not hear as finicky as what you describe. Like all my planes, I take the backlash out of them when advancing the blade. I also get mine all assembled and the screw is kind of tight. If the blade does move a little, I will give it a 1/4 turn or less while the plane is completely assembled and that usually does the trick.

And for everyone else, I hope you all have a better 2013 than you had in 2012. That is my hope for myself.
My main resolution is to find a bleepin' job. I have been out of professional work for 2 years and could REALLY use a break. 
I also want to try to complete my desired plane collection (need a 4 1/2C, 3C, 6C, 7C, 8C all type 11's and a #65) and a couple other hand tools, hopefully my ebay endeavors are more luck filled. . Hopefully I will get to building a tool cabinet, clamp rack and other stuff for the garage and build a couple things around the house. Of course, that is WHEN I get a job to pay for it all. 
In the mean time, I continue to fight the depression, self doubt and feeling of lack of confidence to try to find a job while going to school and doing handyman work where I can find it.


----------



## bandit571

My iron for the #18 is a "V" logo, so it is a replacement iron. Just spent most of the afternoon getting the dang thing flat, and sharpened back up. Oh, welll, normal luck.

As for the next ebay item (well two, but one's still a maybe) there was a #4 Companion ( Sears, by Stanley) that was on for at least a month. They dropped the price down, AND the shipping, and now that rusty old thing will be heading my way. Maybe not the "Diamond in the rough" that a Union ##4G was, but it is just as rusty. Been almost a year since the last super rustie showed up. It looks a lot like a Stanley Handyman #4, from the looks of the handles, and that RED frog.

The other? Welllllll we'll see how it goes. MIGHT just be a scrub plane in deguise…....


----------



## waho6o9

Things will get better WhoMe, keep the faith the bro.


----------



## WhoMe

Oh, and I forgot, here is the #5 blade and chip breaker I am trying to find a replacement for. I was thinking of trying to sharpen it but thought I would probably have to do a lot of sanding to the wood after I used this blade…. 

















Whaddaya think, should I try to sharpen it…lol


----------



## waho6o9

It'll make a good glue scraper, maybe.


----------



## bandit571

Send it to Dave Bardin, and have him re-forge it. Both of them….


----------



## bandit571

Think I figured out the problem with that little stool/bench. Seems there are a lot of Hickory tress in the area, including a lot of Shag bark ones. Pole barn Owner THOUGHT these were in with some Oak boards. Grain just didn't match the rest of the pile.

Seems that these old planks will split, even if I just sneeze in the same room with them. But the splits are very straight line ones. If they were a might thicker, I could start and split out some handle out of this stuff….


----------



## mochoa

Happy New Year guys! May 2013 bring you all fulfillment and abundance!

I just got through about 200 posts I was behind on.

Mos cant wait to see how that Modular plane till ends up. Great idea!

I need to make a vertical plane till for my cabinet, I'm planing on just tacking the vertical dividers in place so they can me moved easily if needed.

Ha ha, sweet Roubo book stand Mos! You have been quite prolific lately.

Don, are you planing on using your new skewed block planes to raise some panels?

Hey has every one posted their Woodworking related Christmas gifts received?

I'll be posting my new #62 soon. I'm quite happy with it so far though I haven't tried it out yet. The mouth closes up to Zero and the paint/Japaning (looks like japaning to me) looks pretty nice. Also now that I'm holding the plane the aluminum lever cap makes total sense, it's a heavy plane and I understand why they would want to save on weight there.


----------



## mochoa

My Hand plane wish list for 2013, not much really. 
Vintage Skew iron rabbet plane. (I've been wanting one for a while)
8k water stone (I realize this is not a plane)
Some new cutters for my old #71
Round face spoke shave. 
Maybe a vintage block plane.

Wow, its not that long of a list, I may have the sickness under control. 
I'm even considering selling my #6 and an old wooden jointer plane. I dont ever use my #6 now that I have a #5 1/2. I dont want to keep it if I'm not going to use it.

Anybody have a Skew Iron Rebate plane they would trade for?


----------



## OnlyJustME

The old wooden jointer plane could make a nice shootin plane (if the sides are square to the bottom). set it up on a shootin board and leave it set and ready to play.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a couple of wooden skew rabbets… only one is sharp, though.

I think a shoulder plane is in my 2013 list… and maybe a low angle later. And I'd really like a new set of chisels. The Bailey's require a LOT of edge work…


----------



## carguy460

I was thinking about my 2013 wish list, and looking back at 2012…364 days ago I joined this site owning only 1 plane…now I have 7 bench planes, 2 block planes, a router and a rabbet plane, 3 braces, 1 egg beater drill, 12 panel/hand saws, a handful of chisels and a crude mallet…If I continue that rate of "tool growth", this year I need to come up with about 50 new tools or so!

Wow, I hope I don't actually do that! I think a joinery saw set, a better/complete rabbet plane, and a 45 or a few plow planes should do me. This year I want to spend my $ and money on a bench and some better wood for some hopefully better projects. And a lathe…definitely need a lathe!


----------



## chrisstef

My 2013 list is slim …so far. Id like a mortise chisel or 2, vintage of course. Id like to have a rip and a crossscut panel saw sharpened professionally (then ill try my own). I think i might squeeze on the veritas carcass saw package. Like you Jason, i might wander into the world of plow planes. I saw a complete 45 for $250, thats a big nut though. Most of all i want to get clean, neat, and organized. Then its a bench, like a real bench, not some sqaure top, apron having, cant clamp a damn thing to it, covered in rouge glue and schmootz, bench. A large pizza with everything on it, and funnyuns man, yea … funnyuns.


----------



## terryR

My 2013 list just started…

This is the 45 of my dreams, I hope!









minty, minty, in a ratty box. Sure hope I can figure the tool out. 

I also put a down payment on a Bad Axe 16" tenon saw…mequite wood…pearl black hardware…cannot wait to recieve that one!!!


----------



## donwilwol

Wow Terry, your out of the gate running.

I'm still looking for the allusive *SET* of chisels. I say allusive cause I'm also cheap, and with my drawer full of mis-matches, I always manage.

No particular plane on my list for 2013, but still lots I'd like to have.

I've also got 2 saws that need attention. I sent Joe a PM but he hasn't got back to me yet. I'm still undecided, replate the old disston, or buy new.


----------



## bhog

Dazed and Confused^... lol.


----------



## mochoa

Mos, I can sharpen, are you looking to part with one?

OJM, my 62 will be the new shooting plane so still no need for the jointer…

Jason, you want "a few plough planes"? Why not one combination plow plane?

Stef, I can vouch for the veritas saw set, I like mine, I may get the DT saw to. $250 sounds kind of high for a #45. I got mine for around $100. What kind of bench are you thinking about? I havent had funnyuns in a while, mmmm…

Terry, sweet 45! Your getting all the good toys, nice!


----------



## chrisstef

Maur - it was $250, basically unused, and with a full set of cutters. It was really nice. Rosewood too. The Veritas i might squeeze on this week. I made 25 cuts with a disston backsaw with a slight kink in it. I had to grease it up frequently to get it to stop binding on me. I really like hand sawing ive come to find out. Want to step up my game.

As far as a bench, i dunno yet, im thinking roubo style. Im in the midst of reading up on a few books but the way i see it right now i want a wagon vise on the end with a row of dog holes, and a shoulder vice on the face with a sliding deadman. I think im going to pass on the crochet but i can always add on. Ive been thinking QS sycamore for the top but very unsure still. Everything is still in its infancy at this point, ive got a lot more reading to do. I read some of Schwarz's book and i got real sick of it when he went into what works for what situation. Got really jumbled on me and hard to concentrate on. The one thing that did stick for me is "working on all three edges" so im bouncing that around the noodle in an effort to figure out where i wanna go.

Cmon Hog get your stoner movies right lol … Half Baked. "Ya know what i like about high school chics? The older i get, they stay the saaaame age." - Thats D&C.


----------



## carguy460

Maur - I'm thinking either a combo or "a few plough planes"...I dunno what the cost diff would be, but I thought I would maybe just buy a plough size as I need it, unless I find a stellar deal on a 45…

Don made me remember that a morticing chisel is on my wish list…so far I've bought every one I've come across in person, making my total up to…zero!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef i don't think you would be able to use a crochet with a shoulder vise. Did you mean leg vise?

"Fixin' to be a lot better, man." - Slater


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed your correct Tony. It would need to be a leg vice. Im still workin on my terminology . The shoulder vice is the way im leaning.

Im also pondering a quick release vice in lieu of the wagon because i own one all ready but i just dont see the value. I could always mount it at the other end of the bench but i dunno if it would be useful or just a hinderance. The wagon vice gets my undies damp though.

Chiefs interviewing Andy Ried. Fire Pioli all ready. Geno Smith here we come. Football rant over.


----------



## ShaneA

The Chiefs are hopeless bro…what a painful season. Pioli is staying, it looks like. Nothing like having him make the #1 pick in the draft. Tyson Jackson….here we come. Clark Hunt is an idiot, he just needs to sell daddy's team, cause he is running it into the ground.


----------



## chrisstef

From what i read Shane Piolis fate is in the hands of the new coach. We get a proven guy and SP is out. I really like Chip Kelly from Oregon, wicked smart guy. Clark aint half the man Lamar was and its a shame. We need leadership. We pick another friggin D lineman and ill puke. I wanna see us get 2 QBs in the draft. Smith and maybe Landry in the 3rd. Franchise Albert and resign Bowe. Let dorsey go. You might see us back into a 4-3 def this year too.


----------



## thedude50

terry, the best way I know how to turn accurate shafts to size is with a small sugar tong vise and a router with a straight cutter this and a hand drill the router is mounted to a machine I use the WoodRat and then run the stock through the sugar tong vise to the cutter. Once you are dialed in you can make thousands of the same part with little effort. They are very accurate and all exactly the same. I use this system to make accurate dowels as you spin the drill you advance the work through the cutter to the router. This is a solid way to get great shafts accurately and all exactly the same.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I agree about the wagon vise Stef. All kinds of kick ass about them.


----------



## mochoa

Aw yeah, sawing with a good sharp saw is second to making shavings with a plane. I think there are ways to remove kinks, better question for the saw thread.

Stef I bet you come across some great bench making material in your demolition work. Cant wait to see what you come up with.

Oh, and I NEED me a T&G plane!

I like the wagon vise for its simplicity, mine is not set up right now but while it was set up I loved it. Need to finish my bench to put it back together. The ability to clamp a board vertically in it is huge (mine only has 8" but that works for most boards).

However, I think if I had one of those traditional German style shoulder vises it would be the most used vise on the bench. Carter mentioned this about his bench (and he has 3 different vises). After using my shoulder vise and thinking how I might use a traditional shoulder vise I think it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## mochoa




----------



## thedude50

anything a shoulder vise can do a nice big twin screw can do too. my bench is going to have 3 vises too. I need to get some woodworking done today see ya


----------



## chrisstef

Im in a job meeting going over plans for this building where theyre adding a floor to a building meaning the roof is removed entirely. Theres some monster 6"x6" SYP columns comin out. Theyd work for a bench top lol. I

I might have some of those cypress beams like you too Smitty. Super light. Ill have to get em out of the warehouse and into the shop.


----------



## Mosquito

Wouldn't a shoulder vise work much better than a twin screw for wide and long boards, though? You could have the entire length from the shoulder to the other end of the bench, instead of just the right of the right hand screw to the end with a twin screw. I like the idea of a shoulder vise, but I'm not sure I would want one on my bench for some reason… I guess I just fee it'd get in the way for me. 
-

Sweet #45 there Terry… 
-
And I'd agree, $250 for a user #45 seems high to me. I mean, it's not that it's probably not worth it, because it likely is, but for a user I'd rather one with out the box, just because it's cheaper, and I use the heck out of mine lol Though I wouldn't mind a second #45… 
-

Mauricio, I wasn't looking to part with it/them, but I probably could… I have had them for a few months now, and have only sharpened and used one of them so far. One has a fence on the bottom. What size were you looking for?
-

And I bought a shoulder vise screw from Lee Valley during the free shipping (along with T-bolts for my plane till) So I'll be experimenting to see if I can actually make it work for a wagon on my bench. Haven't given up on that yet lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef, those colums would indeed make a superfine bench! And let me know what you think is a good use for those cypress beams when you come up with one.  I'm just not sure. It's raw material for outdoor furniture, but even then not very structurally beefy / strong.

RE: Twin screw vise. I don't think I'd like a vise that requires two handed operation, meaning it'd have to be one of the Veritas-type vises that are chained for that very reason. Once that vise is in place, taking up almost half the front of the bench, the ability to clamp larger panels to the front for working on edges is diminished, if not lost. No twin screw for me…

Plane-related content (my NY's resolution: Include Hand Plane content in every post I make to HPOYD in 2013…)


----------



## mochoa

Mos, I just want a simple fenceless one, maybe an inch wide at least. My aspirations are very modest, I know, not dream plane material. ;-)

No sweat though, I'm not ready for a new tool yet. I have some that need some love once the bench is finished. Still havent played with my #62 or #45, or a little wooden panel raiser I bought a while back.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Lofty goal there Smitty


----------



## thedude50

Well I thought about that and the distance from the end to the right screw is almost the same as the entire shoulder vise Si I think there is no real advantage to the shoulder vise. IMHO


----------



## Mosquito

If the part that extends out from the end of the bench is even 6" wide, you get the entire length of the bench, minus 6". If the Twin screw is 24" wide, with the right screw 4" from the end of it, then you've got the entire length of the bench minus 20". Doesn't seem like much, but in my case my bench is only 52" long…

I do see what you're saying, though. I would probably like the shoulder vise more if I did dovetails or large amounts of end grain work every time I did anything, but I don't, so it doesn't seem necessary for me… a leg vise will be my choice, I think


----------



## chrisstef

Id be worried about racking a twin screw vice if it was on the face during long board clamping for working edges. The 2 handle thing turns me off too, ive only got 2 hands and the left one aint really that good for much besides a good ghostie/stranger every now and then. The shoulder vice protrudes a little but i think i can live with it, i like the looks really.

Smitty - the cypress, i dunno, i did a breezeway bench out of it a while back. Its nice stuff to work with but really soft and dent prone. Grain raised like a ba$tard on me too. What about like an arbor or grapevine thingy for outside? It should weather good. Just when i got the shop all cleaned up of astray lumber here i am brining home more beams. Thanks Smitty now i need another lumber rack.

Maur - sexy wagon vise shot. See post 25330. Dampness abounds.

Mos - what do you find that the leg vice does really well over the shoulder vice? Handle long boards for edge work? I was thinking that a shoulder would be great for cutting DT's and end grain stuff like you said. I dont currently do much of that but i would really like to. Im also worried about the screws from a moxon/twin screw boogering up holding anythign wider than the screws.


----------



## chrisstef

^Maybe i should move to the workbench thread?


----------



## donwilwol

I just got my first Lie-Nielsen catalog. I don't know why I never got one before. I may need to rethink my want list.


----------



## Brit

That's dangerous reading material you got there Don.


----------



## donwilwol

Yes, very pretty stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 Andy


----------



## bhog

AWW SNAP!! Right you are Steff.I dont lose points though since I am not a toker anymore.We cant all puff like Tony Toni Tone….lol


----------



## lysdexic

Saweeet!


----------



## Brit

Very nice old boy. Congrats.


----------



## DaddyZ

Off to a new year !!!

Hope all have a Better Year than Last…

Mos - Looks like an interesting Build on a Till…

DonW - +100 on Lance Mallet Comment… If you can't hang with the Big Boys, Get out of the sandbox !!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've not a clue what the hell you are talking about Bhog.

Congrats Scott! Very nice man.


----------



## chrisstef

That 112 makes me wanna …








Dance!

Congrats Scott!


----------



## OnlyJustME

For the new year i would like a more steady well paying job so i can support my family AND buy the things i WANT not just need. Then i'll worry about another wish list. lol Bonus would be if i get free wood out of it like Chrisstef does.

A #45, 48, and that 112 would be on that second list though.
Nice 112 ya got there.


----------



## Gshepherd

My New Year Goal….... I am done with Colorado….... Get Business relocated to Rapid City….... Have some good opportunities there and through out the state. Have the business operating in full force by the end of the year along with a retail store for Mouldings and do lumber sales as well. Owe nobody a dime. The Shep has spoken….. So it shall be done.


----------



## carguy460

Don - LN sent me not one but TWO catalogs…I don't know if that is a hint, or what…joinery saws, here I come…maybe


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Shep! Get after it bro.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, that Saweeet needs to be louder. *SAWEEET*


----------



## mochoa

Very nice Scott! Congrats! Lets see some shavings when you get a chance.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Oh, that is so very cool, Lysdexic. Absolutely cool, and I want one.

- G, get 'er done! Sounds like a fine plan, best wishes to you!


----------



## AnthonyReed

More power to ya Shep.


----------



## donwilwol

Shep, good plan and good luck.


----------



## carguy460

Anyone have any tips for planing really freaking hard knots in pine? I've got an old 2×8 I'm going to use as the top for a sawbench, and have it just about flat, with the exception of one super hard knot. I've skewed my plane through it, sharpened my iron, tried a different plane, put some BLO on it (that helped a little, but only for about 2 swipes, then back to normal), planed slow, planed fast, switched directions (all 4 cardinal directions now!)...This damn thing is keeping me from having a flat board!

Help!?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Liberal soaking with mineral spirits is my only suggestion. It'll (hopefully) softten the knot for better cutting, and penetrate better than BLO.


----------



## bandit571

Forstner bit it lower than the rest of the area, add a veneer of the pine to match….


----------



## OnlyJustME

Low angle maybe?


----------



## Sylvain

Carguy
In a Chris Schwarz blog, he suggests putting such wood in the fire…

Others have used a toothed plane.

+ Smitty


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ +1 for the burnpile, too. 










And because I answered, I've included a plane in my answer. Hope I don't run out of pictures…


----------



## Mosquito

So Smitty, the goal to always include something plane in the posts here… Is that just anything? or a plane picture? So can you answer a plane related question with out posting a picture? (just curious how many pictures you're going to have to find lol)

-

'Shep, What Rapid City? SD, IA are the only two I know of, so I was curious lol


----------



## Brit

Mos - I give it a week. )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Won't make it a friggin' DAY at this rate… Grrr…


----------



## lysdexic

for Smitty…......


----------



## bandit571

Been almost a year..









It with from this to posing for a calender.. NOW… There is another ( as Yoda has said)

A "Companion" plane is on it's way here, looking even worse. Til then…..


----------



## donwilwol

Jason, for one knot I'd switch to a scraper. Even a card scraper will work.

The 164. One still on my list.


----------



## mochoa

164 is sooo dreammmy….


----------



## mochoa

Smitty what would you do with a 164? Put a high angle bevel on it for tricky grain?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I would want at least two irons for it, the second being toothed for tricky grain vs. high angled.


----------



## bandit571

Worked over a #5 iron tonight, using the same set-up as in my blog…









As for who is next? Well, I have three awaiting their turn.









Front to back: Union #5A, Savage #6, and a ex De-6c, reborn as a Union/Bailey? #6c. The savage is the newest one in the shop. And might be the oldest?

One question, though. Why do they all have Union style frogs, and laterals..?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Probably all made by Union just under different names?


----------



## lysdexic

Bandit, what do you do with all those planes?


----------



## chrisstef

I like that union 5 1/2 bandit. Got yourself a good load in.

OJM - had to post this for ya bro. Babystef and his "Mattle".


----------



## donwilwol

Nice shot Stef.


----------



## bandit571

Those have been busy down in the Dungeon. i have been planning some edge grain to get them ready for a glue up, or two. No Tablesaw Down there, so, about 1/2" to almost a full inch of bark and sap wood will have to be handplanned away. Might take awhile….

Yep, it is rather dusty, dirty work…..









So the jack #H1205 will have to take over will the big guys get a "make-over".....


----------



## chrisstef

Babymallet provided kindly by OJM.

Thanks Don…looks like his mother …. Or the UPS man …. Whatever.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good looking boy Stef. Your UPS man is good stock then?

Too cool OJM!


----------



## WhoMe

smitty, was that a #98 or a #99? i have a #98 and want a #99 with the depth gauge but those seem to be more elusive than other items on my wish list. especially at a reasonable price. heck, even the LN ones almost seem more affordable than the stanley ones.


----------



## WhoMe

really liking that #112.really nice example.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Great pic Chrisstef. He's building up them wood working muscles already.
I just made one for my niece who is 9 months and was here over the weekend and for new years. She loved it too. 
You know Chrisstef i just realized you got quite a few of my firsts. First turned "carvers" mallet, first turned chisel handle and first baby rattle. Take care of them for when i become rich and famous or dead and famous they might be worth more. Doubt it though. lol

Thanks Tony.

It's my mission to make sure that every baby gets a rattle even if they can't afford one. lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

WhoMe, that was a canned pic that I had available at the time, trying to make a new year's resolution to post a plane on the HPOYD thread with each comment. I do have the 98/99 pair, and one is equipped for depth stop but it's missing. The other is complete. And yeah, they're always unreasonably priced for as (un-) useful they are. Oh, well…


----------



## lysdexic

We have beat these planes up on aesthetics but I bet this guy would perform beautifully. Free Shipping. Hmmmm…...


----------



## lysdexic

Just sayin'


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Or get this one and let it sit in crud for a few years, 'til the newness wears off.


----------



## Mosquito

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/mat/3491769230.html

That dang near makes my mouth water


----------



## lysdexic

I love the aesthetics of the Stanley /LN 164. However, Al doesn't sem too impressed with his and I am very impressed with the performance on my 2 other Veritas BU planes. I thought about this for a long time and just can't decide which is the right choice.

I could never buy I Stanley 164. First they are too far into the collectors world and very expensive. Heck, even if I did find one I couldn't bring myself to acquie it because I'd fell like I bought the one that was meant for you.


----------



## bandit571

These three have been working in the shops for awhile, at least two of them(guess which two) so they will get a cleaning as well. Make shine like new again.









Might have a second "No-name plane" heading this way. One of those where the frog is just an iron block cast into the base. Single iron, too. Handles looked good, at any rate. Might work out as a second scrub plane….

But then, i already have one scrubber…









It's the one in front.


----------



## Gshepherd

Mos, Rapid city,sd….. wow I did not know there was a Ia also…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

LN told me rosewood is not longer offered, but cocobola (sp?) is, and that it is a dark wood like rosewood. If I'm already compromising, it's just another compromise. That drives me nuts. I wonder if a vintage tote from more common bench plane could be made to match the #164? I guess I could make one, too, but saw handles are pushing my capabilities with rasp and paper already. Gots to know my limits.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Smitty you will accomplish a lot more if you don't think you have limits. Go farther and then beyond and it will be satisfying where you end up.


----------



## Mosquito

Supposedly… I'd never found it before, but my brothers RA was from Rapid City IA (according to his fact sheet, thing). A not so interesting story behind it… an ex girlfriend (for not wanting to explain the complications behind it) was from South west ND (Mott) and had family in Rapid City, SD. I also knew of the Rapid City, IA and so every time she said she was going to Rapid City, I asked if it was Iowa? So whenever she would say Rapid City, there was always a heavily emphasized "South Dakota" added to it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OJM, I'll do that with my projects as much as I can. But where there are many, many LJs that are truly inspired toolmakers that I've seen and are even buddies with, I'm not one of those. I don't think I'll ever make my own 'krenov-inspired plane.' Those tools just aren't for me. That's kinda what's at the base of this #164 rosewood discussion. I don't aspire to make tools. Others do, and that's great. Really.

The mallet? Oh, you would bring that up.  I don't know, that was different. I enjoyed the gift aspect of that one, and it was lathe work - totally new to me. Wouldn't trade that experience, no way.

Enough deep, dark and personal. I appreciate the encouragement, Matt. Most appreciated. I do appreciate the journey as much as the destination.


----------



## OnlyJustME

The Mallet was just a project anyway and not a tool but awesome gift too. lol  that's why it was posted on the projects page. I've been loving my lathe lately so i haven't gotten to use the mallet yet but i'll be making some chisel handles real soon for some old blades my dad just recently hooked me up with. I'll need a mallet to at least seat the handle. 

I was trying to get one of them keystone saws off the fleabay just recently but didn't win the auction. is that one yours? How nice are they?

And to keep things plane related 
I did just get a no-name #4 size plane coming my way. needs a good restore and hoping i got a gem in the rough.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm worried I may be purchasing a shoulder plane sooner rather than later… I definitely entered a bid thinking in $ when the bid was actually GBP… oops


----------



## OnlyJustME

OOoooPS. it will only hurt for a minute or two. lol


----------



## Mosquito

well, honestly the bid I put in would still be a decent enough price, just not what I meant to do lol Oh well…


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, if it helps, isn't cocobolo a type of rosewood? I always thought so. I love the LN 164.

Mos, a shoulder plane is a good thing. A mistake you'll be glad you made.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OJM, PM me if you're interested in the Keystone. It came along with something else I bought and I'm not attached to it at all. And to answer the question, I haven't used it either. :-( I'll check it for sharp tonight.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks for the help on the knot, guys.

Smitty - mineral spirits worked a little better than BLO…not sure why I didn't think of that, or where I got the BLO idea…the spirits definitely soaked in 10 times better, but I still am having heck with it.

Matt - if I had a low angle plane I'd use it…the closest I've got is an old block plane, and it just didn't cut it.

Sylvain - burn pile should have been the answer, but this is the only wood I've got…and I'm cheap! But in the future, I think I will be following your advice and AVOID knotty stuff!

Don - I thought about a scraper, but the knot is so high it would take forever to get it scraped down…but, I might give that a shot before I drill it out, just to see how it works.

bandit - I think your plan for drilling the knot out is going to be the winner, but since its just a sawbench I think I'll just leave the hole and not fill it. I can put that side down…

Thanks again guys! Looks like my wish list just grew…low angle jack maybe and a toothed iron for my 5…


----------



## donwilwol

If its that high, a toothed blade first would make all the difference in the world. A combo of mineral spirits and toothed blade may be what it takes.


----------



## carguy460

I know you've talked about this before Don, but remind me - how the heck would a guy sharpen a toothed iron?


----------



## donwilwol

you sharpen it exactly as you do any plane iron.


----------



## donwilwol

I've often wondered why they didn't/don't make a toothed card scraper? Toothed on one side only!


----------



## carguy460

Got it…so no new tricks I need to learn? Sweet! Thanks again Don Yoda!!


----------



## carguy460

Could a regular joe file his own teeth into a card scraper? They seem awfully small, but maybe a needle file and a 6 pack of beer would get it done?


----------



## donwilwol

here is a guy that did it.

http://www.rpwoodwork.com/blog/2010/07/20/working-with-the-veritas-scraping-plane-part-3-microtoothing/

This is actually a good series.


----------



## planepassion

Smitty, I'm loving your resolution to include something plane-based in every post. Plane eye candy has always been an excellent complement to the spirited banter on this thread.

And in honor of your resolution:









Practicing my artsy shots with a Canon Powershot…


----------



## terryR

Love the eye candy…I just cannot believe Smitty uses an iPhone, or something similar? wow!

Smitty, buddy, buy the LN low angle…I would be HONORED to replace the tote and knob if you really decide you don't like the cocobolo that comes stock. Free of any charge! Well, you'll have to mail me the plane since I don't have one to use as a template. 

But, I bet that coco would look beautiful on your bench with the other vintage planes. just sayin


----------



## JayT

Smitty, you are going to either have to slow down on posting or spend a lot of time finding and taking pictures. I, for one, wouldn't complain about seeing more of your own photos in the thread 

Shep, good luck on the move to Rapid City, I really like that part of the country. I went to college at Chadron, NE, so made frequent trips to Rapid and surrounding areas.

Scott, gorgeous 112.

My 2013 project commitment-build a hand tool cabinet with plane till. I'm curious to see how Mos's modular till comes out, there will probably be some ideas worth copying. 2013 purchase commitment-a really good set of chisels. Leaning towards a Two Cherries set, but am also considering the new Stanley Sweethearts. I don't have the time or knowledge to really piece together a vintage set.


----------



## chrisstef

Fellas - here's my quandry. Wife wants some new doors for 2 full height closets in out dining room. We use them as stroage for misc. kitchen stuff. She wants them painted white with black strap hinges. Ive got the source for locally blacksmithds false strap hinges so no sweat there.

I suggested we go board and batten and she agrees. Measurements are 80"x18". I planned on using 3, 6" wide poplar pieces hand planed and v grooved at the joints. She asked if i could go with primed pine for speed. This would relegate it to no hand tool marks.Are the tools marks going to show through the paint and primer? If not i guess id go with primed pine, kind of boring to me though.

The other options would be to go with something rustic but just clear coated. Poplar or other "whiter" woods would be the choice to lighten things up in a house that doesnt get much natural light.

Cha guys think?


----------



## bandit571

One down, two to go! I have the Union #5A "re-freshed" up. Iron is even sharp again!









Even got the Brass shined back up. Inside that brass wheel, just around the rim, there looks like a small "bird" and some squiggles like writting? Now I know what Frodo did with that One Ring….

Anyway, I got the iron works all cleaned up, edge is sharpened, and the handles have a coat of BLO on them. The lever cap still has a bit of dirt …









But that iron does say "UNION MFG Co. New Britain CT". Put all the parts back together, after oiling up some threads…









Went back down to the Dungeon and made some Moxxon TP….


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, you confused me with Board and batten, and v-groove together. Explain further.

As for wood, I'd think poplar would be a better choice if your clear coating, and a better choice if your hand planing unless your getting clear pine.

Rustic poplar would be a good choice as well, but rough sawn poplar has more of a stringy roughness than pine. Its not bad, just different. Almost marshmallowy.


----------



## DaddyZ

Bandit - I have to admit you are getting Better at Your cleaning job all the Time… That plane looks very Nice !!!


----------



## JayT

Stef, how about whitewashing instead of paint? Your wife would get her white while the hand tool marks would still show up. It should look really good with the strap hinges.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Board and batten doors should have sliding dovetails putting them together. Just sayin.


----------



## chrisstef

Don .. the doors are 18" wide so ill be using 3 6" wide boards. Where they joint together at each edge ill chamfer each mating edge to give it a v groove appearance. I wouldnt be gluing them all together and making a slab.

Jay T - talk to me about whitewashing bro, im interested. Is it basically applying a white paint and wiping some off? Ive tried to do stuff like that in the past and have failed miserably lol.

Smitty - send me that plane and ill be happy to oblige my good man


----------



## JayT

Two ways to whitewash that I know of, one I actually have experience with.

First is to use Whitewash Pickling stain. I know Minwax makes some, other companies probably do, as well. It should be the same as any other staining.

Second is to use thinned interior paint. I've done this for theater sets. An inexpensive white paint, thinned with water and a cheap brush. You do not want to use a really good paint or brush as it puts the coating on too thick and expensive paint has enough additives to hide the grain. The hardest part of this technique is figuring out how much to thin so that you get the white color while letting the grain show through and still allow the paint to adhere to the wood. Paint on a thin layer, let it set for a few minutes and wipe off the excess. Additional coats will add more white and cover more of the grain. Test it out on some scrap to get the right look.

Either way, you will want to seal with a couple coats of poly when you are done.

Edit: I've read where you can stain the underlying wood darker before whitewashing to help the grain show through, but have no experience with that.


----------



## mochoa

Stef I'm pretty sure if you surface the boards with a cambered jack it would show through the paint.


----------



## chrisstef

Good info JayT .. its funny, as i was inquiring here as to the white washing i got a text from the wife. "What about one of those faux finishes?" Me and the boys are on it mama! Ive gotta run to the borg so ill peek at the miniwax stuff.

Now im wondering if poplar would be a good choice under that. Maybe id see if there was any clear pine skip planed. Knock down the roughness with the ROS and whitewash away. Smells like ill be doing some samples.

Maur - cambered jack … now i gots me one (or 3) of those. Easier to find than Smittys DT plane.


----------



## donwilwol

I like the white wash idea. I think poplar would work better than pine. Not sap to worry about.

to me, board and batten mean's there is a narrow strip over each joint. What you're describing is just a v joint. I've got board and batten siding on my house.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I think Milk paint can create the same effect too and would be what would have been used on an old antique cabinet.

If you go with the thinned paint solution be sure to use a water based paint to thin with water.


----------



## donwilwol

Thinned milk paint, like fat free.


----------



## chrisstef

I guess your right Don. Ill be doing 3 boards wide held together with horizontal boards on the back of the door. I think ill take your advice on the poplar, me and sap are not buddies.

Ill be doing something like this:








except the horizontal boards will be on the inside and v joints on the side that shows

OJM - I thought about the 2% milk paint too. Ill probably grab a few samples and test out both thinned latex and the milk paint.

Thanks for letting me bounce ideas around gang.


----------



## OnlyJustME

And if you really want that antique rough finish, just set them outside til july.  Might not fit in to your need for speed deadline on the project though.


----------



## ShaneA

The white stain minwax offers will let the grain through. It will take several coats to get the boards white. However, since poplar doesnt have a strong grain pattern they may not be too much to see compared to oak, per se. Better let the master painter Smitty chime in on this. He could make it look new and vintage at the same time….Chuck Norris style.


----------



## chrisstef

OJM - yea this ones got a timeline on it and with 10" of snow on the ground i might lose it until the spring lol.

Shane - id like to hear what chuck's got to say too. Thats funny. 
BTW - Reid signing in KC is imminent along with sweeping changes (from NFL.com)


----------



## Mosquito

Well, it looks like my bidding oops wasn't a complete screw up… I now own (once I get the total and pay for) a Record 073… and I only ended up splitting the difference between what I meant, and what I intended…


----------



## mochoa

Whats shipping like from England?


----------



## mochoa

Oh and pics please! those things are sweet!


----------



## AnthonyReed

What about adding a diagonal brace?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Mos. Glad it was not too painful a mix-up.


----------



## Mosquito

Obviously these aren't my pictures, but they're from the listing. Only real thing about it is the owners marks, but that doesn't bother me at all. 


















Their estimate for shipping was around $45 (£27.30)
If that's accurate, then all in I'm at about $170. Not TOO bad, I guess. Could have been worse (by £20).


----------



## donwilwol

Good deal Mos. (well, ok deal). Still cheaper than LN or LV and you've now got a cool Record shoulder plane.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah Don. As long as I didn't end up paying more than a L-N I was ok with it. I must say, though, that I like the design (aesthetics) of the LN more than the Veritas, but didn't like the two-tone, so I guess that's a bonus with the record. Though if I were actually buying new I'd likely have gone for the Veritas, because it looks really comfortable


----------



## chrisstef

Tony - ill have the diagonal to keep it from sagging unless the weight isnt too bad on the butt hinges but i suspect it'll be a little heavy on some small 3" hinges. Now that diagonal will go from the inner most part (where the 2 doors meet) and angle to the bottom hinge as shown. Ive learned there is a right way and a wrong way to install those diagonals.

Mos - yes, yes, and hell yes on that shoulder plane. Mos is gonna likey. Ive got a new Stanley #92 and without the depth adjustment it can be real frustrating at times.


----------



## mochoa

Mos that thing is swweeeettttt!. Owners marks dont bother me too much.

Stef, I have the 92 also, Its nice, its just that its small so I always end up busting my knuckles.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a small veritas and a 92. I like them both.


----------



## chrisstef

Agreed on the knuckle busters. I always catch a knuckle on the end of the board. Makes fitting tenons a lot of fun though with the little booked up shavings.

Dooonnnnnnn - whatcha got there buuudddyyyy? I knew it was in the works but is the drum sander done?


----------



## donwilwol

Real close. Need to find/buy a motor and order some sand paper.


----------



## DaddyZ

Oh !!!

A new toy in the toybox !!!

Looks Way Cool Don !!!


----------



## carguy460

Awesome sander, Don!

Just got back from the baby doctor…as some of you may recall my wife and I are expecting a child…supposed to find out if its a boy or girl today, and the verdict…little feller kept his/her legs tightly closed, preventing a positive ID…dangit!

Not a plane pic, but a recent addition to my shop:










My grandfathers old auger bits. Yeah, its missing a few, but Dad was kind enough to fill in the gaps, even if they aren't the right size.










I look forward to passing these along to my little one someday…hopefully I can keep the box intact, I think its the coolest part!


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Jason … too bad they couldnt ID the little one. Whens the due date for the newest LJ? I might have some Irwins around the shop let us know what sizes you need. I know Al has got a tub full of auger bits too. Speakin of Al … he get bit by the ban hammer?


----------



## donwilwol

Maybe Next time Jason.


----------



## OnlyJustME

That shipping hurts from across the pond. tell them to send it* last *priority and maybe it will be cheaper. lol
Still a good one to have Mos.

Nice drum sander Don is that your design or did you follow someone else's?

Good addition to any shop Jason. I'm sure you got a couple clamps and some wood glue. You should be able to keep it together. 
Keeping it together with a new baby on the way is another story though. lol

Al must be killer busy workin on something in the shop or he got tied up at a truck stop again


----------



## donwilwol

Matt, the sander bog is here, http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/33657

The design is a combination of idea's.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Terry / Bhog your presence is requested over there.

Something about a swap.


----------



## thedude50

smitty I have some nice EIRW both turning blanks and 5/4 lumber I would also be happy to make you a nob and tote or I can send the wood to terry to make them for you


----------



## bhog

Jeez 80+ posts to catch up on.

Stef,

Don is right about the board and batten(lol).

Get some v groove knotty pine or bead board or the like.

Brace goes from bottom hinge side up to top handle/knob side.


----------



## CL810

Finally finishing my restore of this #5. 









First attempt at making the tote and knob. Used babinga and started with the Lee Valley templates but adapted them to a fit I prefer. I lengthened the handle as much as possible and flattened the knob a little. Don't know why, it just feels good.










I believe it is a Type 16 or 17.









My wimpy homage to LukieB


----------



## donwilwol

Nice work CL


----------



## bandit571

Plane number 2 of the three getting a refresher. at one time last year, it was a broken in half rusty mess, that was rebuilt. After abut a year of being in the shop and working on wood projects, it was starting to get a bit nasty, again.









It's that big guy in the back, a size 6. Started to take things apart…









Yuck! Iron was out of flat, and out of square, got both fixed. Cleaned things up and tuned it up…









even gave the handles a coat of BLo…









and took it for a test drive..









Jointing some Hickory edge grain…


----------



## CL810

Lysdexic did you pull the trigger on the Veritas BU smoother? I can't compare it to the LN but I sure do like mine.


----------



## LukieB

*CL*, That thing looks awesome! I love the Bubinga. I've yet to tackle actually making a custom knob and tote, but the ones some of you guys are making got me wanting to buy a lathe…...

Beautiful job on both the restore and the custom grips, honored you would mention my name amongst those gorgeous photos 

*Bandit* Hickory huh?, man that's some hard stuff. Impressive.

*Terry* If Dude's gonna volunteer you to turn some knobs, can I get in on that action? I also have some EIR that I'd like to turn into some low knobs…but alas, no lathe. And I don't see one in my future anytime soon. Maybe I'll harass you via PM


----------



## lysdexic

CL- no I haven't but it is in my cart. I would love the opportunity to try them both side by side. LN has a hand tool event in a couple weeks. I was thinking about going just to push the #164 around.

Can you tell me more about your experience with the V BU smoother?


----------



## carguy460

Thanks guys for the responses to my earlier comment, I just couldnt keep my mouth shut about it, so yall got to be my sounding board…maybe next go-round we will discover the gender…Due date is June 1, or so they say…I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry and Dude, thanks for kind offers of rosewood knob and tote action should I ever adopt a LN #164. Something I should know after 4,900 posts (most of them on this thread, if I'd have to guess) is there are plenty of enablers vs. rational thinkers when it comes to plane acquisitions… ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

rational thinkers? probably not going to find any here Smitty. this is the enabler section…


----------



## waho6o9

Very nice restore CL and Bandit's looking top notch as well, good show gents.

Smitty rocks with the coolest user tools, and a clamshell jointer to boot.

Carry on.


----------



## lysdexic

Ain't that the truth Smit. I remember trying to ask some rational questions way back when. They were something like, " what functional reason is there to having more than one smoother?" I was just begging for someone to be rational enabler.

Interesting: you have almost doubled my post count in 4 less days than me ( at least with this moniker)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"rational thinkers? probably not going to find any here Smitty. this is the enabler section…"

That is a tagline if I've ever heard one. It's going into the file, Shane. Excellent.

The plane in this pic is under the benchtop - a Stanley Transitional, if you can't tell. 










EDIT: Thanks, Waho!


----------



## lysdexic

BTW - CL your restoration is first rate.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ +1 what Scotty said, re: CL's restore. Sweeeeet.

I remember your question, Lysdexic. As I recall, you had a hard time getting anyone to take you serious with the question. And of course, it was a silly question, just sayin'.


----------



## lysdexic

The overall response kind of made me feel silly. I thought it was a golden opportunity to rationalize our addiction. Anyway, I have stuck to my statements from then, for instance my jointers. My Stanley #8 is set for a thicker cut and will likely slightly camber the blade. The Veritas BU jointer keeps a fence on it the is dead nuts square for edge jointing. The LN #7 is set to a fine cut and precedes smoothing. There, I have a rational reason for 3 jointers. Although I have 2 more #7s ;^)

How is your bench cabinet working out? You have had it almost 2 years now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wouldn't trade the cabinet for the world. In the strongest of terms, I can say with certainly there's no reason to keep the bottom of the bench clear past the reach of holdfasts / dogs / etc. I'd be lost without having all those tools at the ready.

Thinking about building one? Gawd, whatever you'd come up with would totally rock…


----------



## lysdexic

I will build one some day. I want rid of my yuppy metal cabinets and build a wall cabinet first.

I know the writing on that box. Unmistakeable.

Oh, and the previously virgin plane.


----------



## CL810

Lysdexic - regarding the V BU smoother: I like the 2 1/4" blade, blade set screws, mouth depth set screw prevents jamming the blade, and it feels like it hugs the wood. Again, I've not used the LN plane so I'm not comparing.


----------



## thedude50

I think this topic has come up before but i didn't find it in a Google search. As you guys know I have a mint 45 and the cutters have never been used which is sweet but to me this means they are dull as Spaghetti. I have to know the best way to sharpen these and keep the original contours the right size. Do I sharpen them only by smoothing the back. like how I sharpen Carbide Router Bits ?


----------



## Brit

Fantastic job on that drum sander Don. Look forward to seeing it in action.

Scotty - Only one jointer needed IMO. Any additional No.7s would just be too much dusting…just sayin'.


----------



## lysdexic

They need a dusting indeed!


----------



## racerglen

Dude, Lance, the back is where you sharpen them, otherwise you'll run the risk of changing the profile
same as with the router bits..Took my old used and abused and rusty ones and did the mirror back thing.
It made a world of difference and given the size they're pretty quick to do.


----------



## bhog

I smile everytime I see that pic with the heart over name Smitt.Good Stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

Here's one that you can call your own buddy. Id never want you to feel left out.


----------



## terryR

CL, that is a great retore on that jack! Nice job on the wood…I love bubinga totes…

Lucas, I'd be happy to make ya a knob! I have lathe…need projects!  PM me…


----------



## bhog

^ AHHAA!! Saved as Stefs love pic…lol

Off today boys.Home alone.Just pigged out on the best scrams ever-heuvos rancheros.On my 3rd cup of Columbia Narino Dark,its going to take a mighty hammer to knock me from my perch today.


----------



## CL810

If you still need another reason for checking your wood for hidden metal objects before pulling our your favorite jack, here's another…..










Guy chained his bike to a tree before leaving for WWI but he did not make it back.


----------



## CL810

I really like this little guy…. #077A. Anybody know why the 'A'?


----------



## chrisstef

the A is for Awesome!!!!


----------



## Mosquito

CL, when I was looking at bullnose planes I did a fair bit of research, and that was one thing that came up, and if I remember correctly, the #077A has a removable nose piece always, the original #077 did not. I think I read somewhere that they eventually made the removable nose standard on the #077 in later years


----------



## racerglen

Maybe it's a Canadian in disguise Eh ?


----------



## CL810

Mos, any idea as to the age?

Stef, I think it's awesomeness. As in "he stood alone in an awesomenessly manner."


----------



## mochoa

Wow the amazing thing about that pic is that judging by what everyone else is wearing, thats not the 80's


----------



## bhog

Whatcha been searching to find that pic Stef? LOL what a good shot of Al forgetting to change out of his workout clothes.And check out the middle finger nose pick top L red shirt.


----------



## bandit571

David Hasselhoff???? Still looking for a bi, er Beach?


----------



## Mosquito

CL, unfortunately the best I can come up with is that they were manufactured between 1933 and 1994 :-/ I don't know anywhere near as much about the record stuff as the Stanley stuff, and I haven't yet found a site that works as well for dating a record plane as the ones available for Stanley

http://www.record-planes.com/59/record-no-077a-bull-nose-rabbet-plane/


----------



## Gshepherd

Wow you guys have been busy…. Seeing some pretty eye candy….. Lukie and I have been busy getting stuff packed and ready to move to storage. A tough job ahead to be out by next friday but we will get it done. Since I changed my mind midstream it has been difficult to find space big enough without signing a 6-12 month lease for space I need for only 2 months max.

Meanwhile:::::: A is for Awesome…......


----------



## thedude50

the hand plane thread has disappeared. for some reason this thread is now not showing up on the list of topics even though its on my watch list and it has always been on the forum list now its gone i had to do a search to find it again really odd stuff.


----------



## bandit571

If it has been awhile since anyone has posted on this thread, it tends to drift out the bottom of the page. I usually have to go to y "home page" and look it up under topics I commented on. find it every time…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

CL, that Record is gorgeous, 'tis true. Even has the sticker on the front. The little fellah needs to eat wood (something Al would say, I think). Speaking of the bhog and picture love, this is for you buddy!










heh heh heh…


----------



## Bertha

Posting to get to the bottom.
.
What Scotty said 300+ posts ago. The cold is better than the heat.


----------



## Bertha

Lol at that Jacked guy, Stef. Look at his right arm compared to his left. Just Sayin.
I have that blouse, too.


----------



## BTimmons

Everyone's commenting on the Hasselhoff lookalike, but another glaring thing bothers me. The dude on the right wearing the chubby guy chin-strap, the narrow line of facial hair sculpted in a vain attempt to pretend like he has anything resembling a defined jawline.

Nothing against big guys. But trying to pretend otherwise just makes things worse. Damn near rivals the combover on the lack-of-shame index.


----------



## bandit571

here is something even scarier (hide the kids, Mabel)









You know it is bad when they "Double Bag" it. ( Just it case her's breaks) Just came in the mail…









Question: Stanley Cheapy? Or a Millers Falls cheapy?









Where did Eugor go? i need him down in the Dungeon….


----------



## chrisstef

Man im glad everyone likes the picture, ive been hoarding that one for a while now waiting for the opportune moment to post. There's lots of good stuff in that pic.

In other news …. the Sketti challenge is on!! I scooped up 2 witherby chisels today. An 1/8" pigsticker style and what i think is a 3/8" firmer (size to be confirmed). 6oz (dry) of honey boo boo sketti's gets their choice of chisels. Pics to be posted later tonight when i get home.


----------



## bhog

Smitt-nice.But it made me sad because not I realize I need the depth stop and knob too….

BT I noticed the chin strap too lol.Looks like a vein on a sausage… lol

Shep moving week,I forgot.I wish I was closer I wouldve been there to help too.

I kinda want the 1/8" pigsticker but not sure its worth a pebbledashing mud blow.


----------



## thedude50

what concerns me is you take the time to look at dudes


----------



## thedude50

no offense Al and scotty


----------



## bandit571

It would seem that Stanley made a plane called Companion. I got the rusty plane done..









had it making shavings in old White Oak (QS at that!)









Set it back down on the bench, beside my Handyman #4…









The ONLY difference I found was in the wheel…









Companion on the left, Handyman on the right. I can use another Handyman wheel, and…









have twins…..?


----------



## donwilwol

well the fact he was wearing Capris did it for me.


----------



## chrisstef

The British Knights sneakers really won me over. (Heart flutter)


----------



## DaddyZ

Bandit ^  Companion is a spinoff from Craftsman Now days, could it be that plane is not very Old ?


----------



## thedude50

bandit what do you do with all these low end planes do they have resale value ? If i find a bedrock for 60 to 100 dollars and i work on it for a few hours I can usually sell it for 125% of what I have into it. I barely make money doing this I am curious how your time is being paid when a nice cheep plane sells for 20 bucks all day long . Do you sell these ? do you make any money selling them? I am curious why you dont pick planes that would make you some money like I said not much these days but some.


----------



## bandit571

The latest one was just under $10. That is with shipping. I spent an hour and a half fixing it back up. It may or may not go back to ebay. I sold two block planes at break even, and they paid for this plane. This "hobby" pays it's own way.

I do have a few very good, non-cheap planes. I have at least FIVE Union planes from about 1905 or so. It took awhile to get all of them, though. This isn't the way I make a living anyway, it is making plastic pop bottles by the MILLIONS.


----------



## chrisstef

Crossover from Chisel thread …..

1/8" pigsticker and 3/8" firmer, both Witherby's. Along side is a pair of goodell & pratt dividers.


----------



## bhog

Bandit, its SODA bro.


----------



## bandit571

Pop bottles, soda bottles, salad dressing bottles, water bottles. We just make the bottles, what the customer wants in the bottle is up to them.


----------



## bhog

Just messin with ya bandit.My wife calls it pop and I call it soda so we always have to try and convert people…I am winning, our kids call it soda most of the time…. 'Tis the little things in life.


----------



## carguy460

Yall mystify me…growing up in New Mexico, 10 miles from the Texas border, we always called it "Coke"...no matter what, we always were after a coke…

"I'm heading to the store, you want a coke?"

"Sure"

"What kinda coke you want?"

Coke covered everything non-alcoholic…now living in Missouri, I have learned that Coke is a brand name ONLY, never to be used outside of ordering a Coca-Cola…


----------



## ShaneA

Seems to me soda was a St Louis thing. People there mis-called them sodas. While in KC I was more used to pop. Or, maybe I am just crazy.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Spent the day at the Baltimore woodworking show (first time)and had a blast, so much that i forgot to take any pictures. wish i could go back tomorrow and sunday.
Got to meet Mr. Paul Sellers (Happy Birthday to him) and watch him plane some wood and more. Learned a few things too. Seems to be a great guy and it was an honor to meet him.

Picked up few trinkets. I'll get some pics tomorrow. I wanted to buy so much more but i want to stay married and out of the poorhouse or streets. Definitely plan to go more than 1 day if you ever get to go to one.

Saw a nice Butcher pig sticker but they wanted $65 for it. I think it was 1/4".


----------



## bandit571

Around here, there are two kinds of Coke: The illegal stuff they smoke, and that fizzy brown water they pour into rum.

The factory I was at before being on the "DL" did mostly Pepsi products. I might see Pepsi 1 lt. go by, then a ittle further along in the shift, several flavours of Brisk Teas go by. Maybe later, a couple flavours of Schweppes. All from the same clear preform I made two days before. Mold has 72 cavities, cycle time is 21 seconds. One full box is 10,600 or so, and it only takes 50 minutes to fill one. Another injection line makes preforms for small water bottles. 144 cavities, 11.4 cycle times. In 12 hour shifts, that line can put out almost 600,000 pieces. Times 24-7!

So, you see, re-doing these old planes is more like a hobby, a way to forget the smell of metling plastic, fine white plastic dust floating down on everything, an "air-veyors" blowing completed bottle by your ears at 35 mph. Yep, just an escape from the real world. Could be worse, some will actually Smoke a coke…...


----------



## shampeon

Believe it or not, there are sociology and linguistics studies on this.


----------



## ShaneA

St Louis is a Soda stonghold…I knew it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I knew that, too.


----------



## thedude50

I was just curious Bandit And thought that since your skills were getting so much better that you would make more money turning bedrocks.

The above map is off the entire west coast calls it soda I have lived in all 3 western states but when you get to Idaho its pop


----------



## BrandonW

I'm from California, but call it "Coke."


----------



## bandit571

New blog tonight by yours truly.

Around here, it is pop, but some also call it "So-Dees' Not so-dahs, SO-dees. Depends whether your from North Ohio area ( Cold in Cleveland) or down with us Hillbilly Buckeyes. just wish Al would quit scaring all them out of west (by God) virginia, seems they all settle in around here. When half the town of 15,000 says "Yall"....

IF you go and read the newest blog, be warned, there are pictures of the Dungeon posted as well. Even uglier than the Companion plane in the blog…









Warned ya….


----------



## thedude50

I think you picked that up down south Brandon what part of cali are you from when you come home to visit you should stop by i am right in the middle of the state.


----------



## 33706

In my hometown area of New Hampshire, soda was always referred to as *"tonic*"....anyone with me on this?


----------



## Gshepherd

You guys been busy again, good to see some action….....

LukieB and I were hard at it yesterday and even got a good load of boxed up stuff to storage….... Lots of goodys to box up today as well then we will start with the machinery. Not a lot of fun but sure nice to have someone around to b.s. with that have the same passion for woodworking. Well time to get cracking so you guys be nice today…...


----------



## mochoa

Pictures or it didnt happen.


----------



## bandit571

Where I spent half of yesterday at…









Trying to track down a handyman plane, somewhere in the pile.









Grinder, sander, Monarch Vise, no planes….









H-F drill press, with brass wire cup, and a pair of small part holders, still no planes….









Ah, that's where it is, off visiting it's twin. The "twin" was the item in the mail, yesterday. Came in a "plain Brown Wrapper, double bagged like a Texas Blind date. 90 minutes to transform it back into a plane..


----------



## BrandonW

Dude, I'm from Orange County. I've called it "Coke" all my life and my parents aren't from the south either. I think all my friends called it "Coke" too, so who knows where that came from. Maybe an OC thing or something.


----------



## bandit571

Random shots on a Saturday Afternoon….Union Meeting Time.









Why on a kitchen counter top?









the Card table I was using









Couldn't hold this much iron in one spot. There is a LOT of iron there.


----------



## bhog

Hilariousness. Whats funny is my wife grew up in Southern Illinois and I in Washington State so we are complete opposites.Thanks for the ammo Shamp.

Had an Lj play date today.Hung out with my buddy Chuck,cut some dovetails and shot the crap.Drank 2 pots of coffee.Its cool going over to somebody else's shop and really checking out their habits.


----------



## BrandonW

Bandit, it's good to see that you're investing in nicer planes now.

Look at bhog, hooking up and bragging about it.


----------



## DanKrager

There's another LJ not too far from you bhog. We might be able to expand the round robin meet…
http://lumberjocks.com/SASmith
I know I would enjoy it too. 
Only the word handplane counts here. 
DanK


----------



## OnlyJustME

Were the dovetails so bad you had to call them crap and shoot them?


----------



## bandit571

taken me over a year to get all of these five Union made planes together in one spot. All made by Union, three branded as Union.


----------



## bhog

Brandon LOL…woops

Dan I noticed SAS was in SO.IL but not sure where abouts,and just looked at the link-bees.We all need a beeswax connection right?

Matt, they werent horrible.Actually turned out good for a joint venture.


----------



## SASmith

Hog, if you need some wax let me know.
I live about 25 minutes east of Mt Vernon.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shop Tour 2013, SoIL style?


----------



## SASmith

I like what you are thinking, Smitty.


----------



## DanKrager

I'm in, (for the hand planes of course…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

All LJs in Little Egypt (SoIL) interested in such a thing, send me a PM with your email address and I'll do a group email. We can discuss there. Sound good?


----------



## BrandonW

Hey we can do the same thing here in Georgia, right Mauricio? And . . . Mauricio?


----------



## GMatheson

Here are a few pictures of my new 45 playing in the shavings


----------



## bhog

I will certainly do that Scott.Sweet.I got a chunk from Al awhile ago and have used about half of it.I will probably need some after it gets warmer.

I am planning on moving to Mt.Vernon in the next few months.Well ,if all goes well.


----------



## Mosquito

Dang it GMatheson… I was perfectly content being leaned back and relaxing in my computer chair until I saw your #45, then I had to lean forward and grab my keyboard… Good thing it's wireless, though 

Nice #45 you've got there… doing anything in particular? Or just taking it for a test run?


----------



## Mosquito

Oh, and as far as I'm aware, the only MN frequenters to this thread are Richard and myself. And quite frankly, my shop isn't really "tour" worthy lol


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - ill gladly tour any shop where i can be less than 10 steps from a toilet,fridge and tv. The plane ticket on the other hand … Inhibitive.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nice test drive GM. lol 
Anyone who tours my "shop" has to sign a waiver giving up all rights to sue due to a trip and fall and also an agreement to pay for what ever they fall over and break. ) 
Would love to tour some shops. Someone has to strap on a head cam for the tour.

Spent some time in the shop tuning up a couple planes today.
My SW #7



















and my craftsman #5


----------



## shampeon

BTW, my experiment with making my own #45 blades from O1 bar stock and heat treating it was a success.









Read the thread here.


----------



## Mosquito

and in order to get the "full shop tour" it would also involve driving another 35 minutes to see the patio and garage at my parent's place too 

Fridge, kitchen, bathroom, central heat and air, no shoes required… that part I like  Having to sweep the canvas tarp… not so much lol


----------



## stonedlion

Mos, you are welcome in my humble shop any time, but you may have to help clean up before we can actually do any work.


----------



## Mosquito

If I'm being honest, I don't really mind cleaning up/organizing for some reason. I won't say that I'd rather be cleaning than woodworking, but I like the feeling of making a noticeable difference…

I mean, noticeable difference….


----------



## DanKrager

Man, I'd notice THAT difference right away! Hate to open that door though… 
DanK


----------



## FeralVermonter

One of my best friends made this one… unfortunately, he now lives almost exactly on the other side of the world, so he can't show me how…


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, it's just my HVAC unit, don't go in there often 
-
FeralVermonter, that plane looks sweet.


----------



## GMatheson

'twas just a test drive Mos. Still need to sharpen the blades but it feels really nice. I think I'm gonna like the 45. I need to make a box to keep it in now.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice, should use it to make the 11-groove box ;-)


----------



## GMatheson

Might be a good idea. Would be a great way to get some practice with it but I was leaning towards a little dovetailed box with one of those skeleton key lock thingys to keep everything safe inside.


----------



## bandit571

A question has come up elsewhere (SMC) about the area right behind the beveled edge on a bevel down plane iron.

Does it matter IF the area behind the bevel has a mirror polished surface? Since, on bevel down planes, this is where the iron "beds" to the plane. Would polishing the area right behind the beveled edge, on the beveled side of the iron, help the plane…...plane?

Bored Minds want to know….

( I polish both sides, have to cover all bases, you know..)


----------



## OnlyJustME

I Don't think you have to go all mirror on it but i think every little bit helps, right?


----------



## carguy460

Late Saturday night shop time:



















Good old vintage 7…first time to use this feller on a real project!


----------



## waho6o9

Love me some vintage 7, good job Jason!

Making curlies like crazy, awesome.


----------



## OnlyJustME

That looks familiar Jason.  see post #25552


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Jason, making shavings is always a good time


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap feralvermonter. A trip halfway around the world might be in order just to fondle such a nice plane. Welcome to the asylum.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jason, looks like a T13 high knob! Cool!


----------



## carguy460

Thanks guys…still trying to get the top for my sawbench just right, and I think I get carried away and plane more than I need to…kind of addicting…

OJM - wow, our planes could be twins! Though mine has a broken tote, so I guess mine is the gimp of the family…


----------



## bandit571

That reminds me, i have a KK7 Bobtail to re-fresh…

Then it will be time to rethink that little Stool / Bench Project…. I can edge joint two of the longer 1×5s down it the shop, by clamping them up in the vise and jointing a "matched edge" Might even break out the bailey #8c for it…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I need to snap a pic of my #7 and join the high knob club, I think…


----------



## bandit571

Just brought the KK7 upstairs, and got a "start" on the "Re-Fresher Course"..









That is a Stanley iron, the KK iron was not saveable, looks like, otherwise, someone called UNION made this plane for KK?









That LOOKS like a Union style frog. Threads, though, are lefthand threads. All of my other Union planes are right hand threads. Looks like a clean up, and re-sharpening will do. This one is supposed to be a #7, BUT, it is only just under 20" long. Somewhere, in a past life ( BEFORE I got it) it had lost a little over 2" from the back porch. Makes it nose heavy….


----------



## chrisstef

Bumped into something at the country antique store this morning that just had to come home with me …


----------



## lysdexic

Is that framed? Very cool.


----------



## chrisstef

Lys - indeed framed. Copyright 1926 in the bottom corner. "Stanley rule & level plant"


----------



## ShaneA

nice stef.


----------



## racerglen

Very nice !
never see any thing like that 'round here, just mouse turds on old newspaper ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Im not sure if its original or a repro, there wasnt anyone there to ask about it. If i get gutsy ill pull it from the frame and inspect a bit further. Im not sure if i should hang it in the man den or the shop. I suspect it would have to pass the blessing of my better half though.


----------



## BrandonW

That's great, Stef! Definitely would make for a fine shop decoration.


----------



## bandit571

Working on the frog of that KK7 Bobtail plane. Got it all cleaned up. That lateral lever, though….

It was so loose it just fall off. It has almost as many pits on it as the Old KK iron I replaced. Got it peaned back( I HOPE) in place. Wire brushed it down level with the shallow pits.

Base is now cleaned up. The frog bed is a strange looking thing. If you look at the last pictures I posted, it looks like a jumble of squares, two with holes for bolts. I did get it all cleaned down to bare metal, and will get a LIGHT coat of 3in1 oil on it. Spending time on the Stanley ( clipped corners logo) replacement iron, getting a few nicks out of it.

Maybe by tonight, I can plane a board with it….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, Stef - If you ever pull it from the frame, I'd love to have a pdf of the thing or even a large photocopy. And I think I'm not alone in envy…


----------



## lysdexic

+1 what Smitty said


----------



## donwilwol

+2


----------



## chrisstef

Might cost ya fellas


----------



## donwilwol

Put me on the time payment plan.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Cant quite tell in the picture. Is that a Sweet heart iron pictured?


----------



## chrisstef

It was one of the first things i looked at. You got a good eye Matt. Indeed a SW logo.


----------



## mochoa

IT Nerd is a local too Brandon, he's been around lately. 
Mos, it looks like a hand tool bomb went off in your spare bedroom. Everything radiates out from the middle. Lol.


----------



## bandit571

Teaser…









Teaser #2


----------



## bandit571

answer to Teaser #1…









A Bailey #8c, with a bad "mouth…









and the "Test Track", see IF you can ID the wood. There are two 4/4×5 boards there, cut from one plank.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, there's just something not right about a fellah that abuses a jointer plane like that. It survived, but what was the original user doing that wrecked the sole in complete blow-out fashion??


----------



## bandit571

Answer to Teaser #2;









A Bob-Tailed KK7 after a Refresher course.

Another look at the test track ( stuff is like a rock)









Doing the two together, to make a glued up panel.. Had to use the jacks to level the roadway, and left a mess…









Then went at the track with the Big Guys. I don't think the #8c will need a tune-up right now…


----------



## chrisstef

Makin em work Bandit style! Barn oak?


----------



## bandit571

As for the rest of the KK7 refresher…









Frog seat cleaned off…









Frog cleaned up, lateral lever has been peaned in place, and cleaned/ straightened. Wheel was polished back up.









Iron sharpened, chipbreaker cleaned of crud, and seated to the iron.









And polished the lever cap. Not a bad day, afterall …..


----------



## bandit571

Not sure IF it is Oak, Ash, or even Hickory. There were a few of each on the pole Barn owners property that he had sawn up. Even had a log of Black Walnut, and one of RedOak. He and the sawyer split 50-50, I get the "scraps".


----------



## bandit571

Mouth on the Bailey was as found. I picked it up about a year ago, for…...$25+tax. Do you think I paid too much???


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If it works, I'm good with it. It's just a shame, that's all. The #8 is one of my faves…


----------



## chrisstef

I walked into an antique store, picked up a #8.

Me: how much?
Young blond shop owner: uhmm like $150. 
Me: wow its pretty cool.

$25 cracked up mouth. Ya did all right.


----------



## bhog

+1 to the +2 that Don said


----------



## OnlyJustME

My first thought on that wood track was elm. I don't know that much about it though.


----------



## DanKrager

I have a question that has been bugging me for a very long time. I'm thinking that I remember seeing jointer planes that were 24" long. I sort of remember measuring it because it seemed so long. Is there such a thing, or is my memory flawed (again)?
DanK


----------



## bandit571

That bailey #8 is every bit of 24" long, and about 10 pounds in weight! I recently sold a wood bodied Jointer, a #33 Stanley, that was 28" long. I think that in the iron planes, the #8 and #8c were the longest of the group. Irons are 2-5/8" wide.


----------



## racerglen

Dan. I have a Razze wood jointer at 26" and an Ohio tools 26" transitional..
And lurking in our midst we have a gent with a jointer as long as you may be tall.
but were you wondering about the cast iron type ?


----------



## DanKrager

Yes cast. I want one. Probably can't afford one. I'm about to upgrade my plane till and want to be ready. Where do I look?
Have you guys seen this yet? Don't get any drool on them!
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/45111
DanK


----------



## WhoMe

Dan, if you are looking on eBay, better have at least a C note ready. I have been tracking both the #7C and #8C and Unfortunately, almost all of them lately seem to be going for close to $100 or more with shipping. Which, I don't understand. Seems kind of pricey but compared to a LN, they are still a bargain. 
In fact, it seems like many of the planes that are not your normal #4 or #5 seem to be getting expensive.

You may find that you have better luck either through a LJ with one for sale or locally.

AND, I wish you guys would stop posting pictures of those 7's and 8's. you are making me REALLY Jealous. Oh and those 45's are making me jealous too.


----------



## robertb574

how to grind stanley plane irons pdf - page 3

http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/stan-bpl/edsheets.pdf


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Robert Brown, you are today's hero to me!!! Sweeeeet!!!!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Awesome!!!!. Thanks Robert!!!!!.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

One poster shows planing with a busted tool. ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Very well, how about a couple #6s, and a #5-1/2 sizes.









Just the biggie sized ones…


----------



## WhoMe

Robert, thanks, that was really nice of you to post that.

For all you guys that built plane tills, how much space did you leave as clearance between the planes and the dividers? I'm starting to plan mine out as part of a semi-midterm goal of building a wall hanging tool cabinet.

Also, for those that use diamond stones, what do you use as a lubricating fluid? I have seen water, soapy water, mineral spirits and a light machine oil. What are your preferences and why?


----------



## OnlyJustME

some ppl use window cleaner too. i dont have any experience with diamond stones yet though.

Nice family shot Bandit.

Smitty, that's the famous #1/2 so you can plane up into corners after you have already glued a piece together.


----------



## lysdexic

WhoMe,

I used my DMT diasharps for the first time today. OMG, they are so much more efficient the my oilstones. I am very pleased. I am using a spritz of window cleaner because that is what Don et al are using. One of the things that drew my to oilstones was, well, the oil. Water doesnt play well with wood or steel. I'd love to use a light honing oil with them.

BTW, I went with the course, fine, and extra fine the finish off with a 8000 grit water stone.


----------



## Mosquito

That sounds like a good set to me, Scott. Similar to what I do, except I have the 2 sided duo sharps, and use the xcoarse to flatten the waterstone.
-

I use water on my DMT's just because I've got a spray bottle with water for my waterstone handy. I always wipe them off with a paper towel after I'm done, though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^+1 to what Mos says, re: water and wipe.


----------



## robertb574

I have followed HPOYD since its inception. My pleasure to help whenever I can. Thanks for the acknowledgements.


----------



## chrisstef

Rob Brown stealin my thunder!!! Man i was gonna work Don for a cherry knob and tote, Smitty for some dividers, and Lysdexic for a truck stop encounter in exchange for a pdf of the poster.

Good find there Rob, they were a series of educational posters and are definately very cool. Nice sleuthing.


----------



## lysdexic

"I have followed HPOYD since its inception."

I am not quite sure how to react to that. I am impressed but I feel like I should apologize. Well, to use a souhtern expression - "Bless your heart." :^)


----------



## Mosquito

I posted this on the workbench thread, in response to some tiny vises someone else posted, but how difficult do you think something this size would be to sharpen… lol


----------



## Dcase

Say, anyone interested in a Stanley #113 100.00 s/h included…. I am in need of a few extra dollars this week. Its been cleaned and iron is sharp.









Send me a PM if interested. Thanks


----------



## Mosquito

if I hadn't just bought that shoulder plane, I probably would have been all over that Dan. Hope it finds another good home


----------



## LukieB

Whome, I laid mine out with 3/32" of free space. What I did was cut a little 3/32" spacer strip, stuck the plane in it's space, put the spacer in and glued the dividers down. They all came out perfect….until I replaced some of the planes with type 15's and there were small differences in thickness/blade width.

This is why I like Mos' idea of the adjustable/modular til.


----------



## Mosquito

That's the same issue I ran into with my travel till, and what inspired the modular till. I didn't use any spacer or anything, I just put the plane in there and "eye balled" it. Only my #5 turned out a little tight (just fit) but then I ended up having to switch out the #6 for the #4 1/2 or #5 1/2.


----------



## Gshepherd

Well, so far so good…... Still a lot of stuff to get moved…. I made the mistake of having Lukie box up some old tools. Took him all freakin day for some reason. LOL….. Today I will keep on it and try to bring in some more slave labor. Of course I will be working alone today Lukie called in sick…....








Just Sayin…............


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Robert.

WhoMe - Per DMT site f.a.q. :

#10 I know it says to use the sharpener dry or with water, but can I use oil anyway? Can I store my DMT stone in kerosene?

While we recommend you use DMT® products dry or with water only, it is acceptable to use a variety of lubricants when sharpening with DMT® products. Mineral oil, mineral spirits, kerosene, WD40 can all be used without harming your DMT® sharpener. We do not recommend storing your DMT® sharpener in kerosene. DMT® recommends that you always wipe your Diamond and Unbreakable Ceramic Sharpeners clean and store dry after use.

#7 How do I take care of my sharpener?

Clean your DMT® sharpener after each use with water and wipe dry. After several sharpenings, use a mild kitchen abrasive cleanser and a nylon scrub brush (an old toothbrush works well too). Comet, Ajax, and Zud work well. Make sure the sharpener is dry before putting it away.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shep…. um.


----------



## lysdexic

Gawd thats awful, Shep. My eyes, My eyes!

So- - do any of the esteemed panel use a oil lubricate with your DMT's?

Also, I ASSUME that one does not need to worry too much about cross contamination between plates with this magical embedded diamond technology.


----------



## Mosquito

I have used them dry, with water, and with the Trend diamond lapping fluid stuff:
http://www.amazon.com/Trend-DWS-LF-100-Fluid-Ounce/dp/B001UQ5PGM
(except, mine annoyingly came in a hand sanitizer type bottle, not a spray bottle)

It came up before in this thread, not too long ago. Although it worked fine, I didn't see enough of a difference (or really much of any, for that matter) over water. And at the price of that stuff, I won't be buying it again. Especially based on what Tony just posted from DMT.


----------



## bandit571

Find it strange that both Al and Stumpy are missing, at the same time??


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks for the info Tony. I see you were answering my questions before I even asked them. Kind of freaky.

You know Al is not around. After mentioning oil lubrication and cross conamination right after Gshep shared that pic, you know something would have be said.


----------



## ShaneA

What ever happened to that rapper? Was it Scotty B Yo? Hard to keep up with all your alter egos?

I take no one has tried LV's new sharpening plates?

Who has insight on bench grinders? I will need to sharpen some lathe tools soon, and I am not sure if I want to use my WS 3000,or get a grinder set up. Opinions or thoughts?


----------



## Gshepherd

Shane, I use a slow speed grinder, bought at WC fairly cheap. It has 1750/3450 rpm range. A wolverine jig setup and your good to go. I use the white Wheels which I think already come with the grinder. It works just fine and a fairly simple setup. Many turners love this set up.

I think Al, will be slow getting back into the fold, considering his over doing of the New Years Holiday and of course his New Buddys…...








Just Sayin…..........


----------



## chrisstef

Shep - im pretty sure they caught a pic of you at the party before our buddy Al went down for his nap.








She's not a bad pick up for a guy like you.

In other news …. pulled the trigger on the veritas pair of carcass saws today. Takin advantage of the free shipping. Happy late xmas to ME.


----------



## DaddyZ

Dang Chris that Thumb looks like something else - Just Sayin that girls got Balls !!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Stef. You'll like them.


----------



## chrisstef

Im pretty jacked up about them. Im not sure when ill get to use them with the honey do list piled high but when i needs em they be there. Thumbs up boys!


----------



## Brit

I couldn't agree more Pat. Had me fooled.


----------



## lysdexic

+1 on being fooled


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, me too at first glance lol


----------



## chrisstef

And you guys thought Smitty had camera skills.


----------



## thedude50

Shane, there is a learning curve to using the ws 3000 but it is not a steep curve . It took about 30 minutes to get used to the strobe effect you get when looking at the tool through the slotted wheel. Once you get used to that the rest is simple. I liked the 3000 a lot because it is an easy set up it is not as accurate as the tormek but it is easy to repeat the grind where the system lacks in-spite of the easy use is there is no benchmark like the jet and tormek. have they both are repeatable to a high standard the tormek even more so than the jet because of better jigs. but if I were just learning to turn I would be very happy with the worksharp.


----------



## bhog

Dang good pics posted today.

We "Al'd" a guy like that one time.He passed out with his head hanging back off the couch mouth, wide open.My gf at the time hit him with a bunch of makeup and my buddy dangled his "thumb" while we took a few pics with a polaroid.Woke him up late as hell-and the smart guy took off to class.Was pissed when he got to school.My buddy took copies and posted the pics all over the school.Buddy with the "thumb" wasnt hurting for tail for quite awhile after that.


----------



## SirSeth

Hi, I've read about 150 posts of this thread so far, but there are 25k replies, so I might as well just ask. I have a Stanley block plane with a hock blade that works well for me. I have a Record #8 jointer plane that I don't use often. I guess my question is what do you use certain planes for specifically and why?

I'm really green, but I want to get into building acoustic guitars, which is mostly plates and I have a small budget. You guys with dozens of planes would be able to guide me well even with a low budget. Should I sell the Record and get a 4.5 or 5.5 for more versatility? Or maybe I should rethink what a #8 is used for since I don't have a power jointer. I could probably save for a while for a Veritas or Lie Neilson. To me and my budget those are pretty sumptuous planes and I always thought they were for rich guys (until I started reading this post and saw some of the multi-thousand dollar works of art out there).

I did restore a Stanley 5.5 once as a gift for a fellow woodworker. After flattening and getting rid of rust I put on rosewood handles and a hock blade and painted the top red. Looked good and I tried it out and it worked nicely. Maybe doing something like this again would be the best option on a budget and for versatility. Which one to start with though?


----------



## ShaneA

if you are comfortable with restoring planes, you could keep an eye on ebay for some vintage stanleys. you could get a few different sizes for the new cost of a LN or LV. a 4, 4 1/2, shoulder plane would be nice additions. heck, you may even PM DonW to see if he has any fixed up and ready to sell.


----------



## bandit571

Spent a little time on two #5 irons tonight. I wanted a Cambered iron for one of them, the other was needing to get rid of some nicks.









This is after a little time at the grinder. I have the tool rest set at 25 degrees. Hard part was grinding the camber. Drew a line and grind to it. Took the irons up to the Kitchen counter where I could work with the oil stones. Free handing both edges, camber took awhile longer to stone.

Put the irons back in their "homes' and off to the Test Track. New Track! Had a lot of bark still on it, so the camber went first..









13.5' long parplus #5. Got rid of all the bark, and then got the Handyman #5 going along the track…









Edge is now flat and square…..and smooth. ready to join the other two "Tracks" in a glue-up. Now all I need to do is get some glue….


----------



## LukieB

*Shep*, Where did you find that picture of me with the grapes? I thought I had destroyed all evidence of that valentine's day present gone awry years ago.

Hey with all the dreamy stuff you got going on in there, you're lucky I got anything done at all.

Hope you made some good progress today….

The hours are long and conditions sweatshop like, but the pay is good. Shep knew I would work for planes & lumber.


















It's beautiful and amazingly light. Which makes for a plane that's not all that practical, but collectable, and matches the rest of the fam.

These guys though…are a little different.




































A little Butcher style T&G action, they're both pretty rough, but I think can be brought back to life.

And while boxing up some of Shep's killer tools, I had to go ahead and make an offer on this little contraption. Had to have it. Been watching em on fleabay lately, made him a fair offer. And it got to come home with me, even though I didn't have the cash on me…..although he does have my trailer for collateral at the moment, LOL









Looks pretty dead sexy on my 5-1/2, if I don't say so myself.










And yes this one matches the family too!


----------



## lysdexic

Very good choices Lucas. Smitty will be most envious.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Got the the #386, with logo, sans box. Nice A5, I must say. I underbid on that one, unfortunately. My loss is your gain, congrats Lukie!!!


----------



## BTimmons

*SirSeth,*

For your purposes you'd probably be using a block plane most frequently. And as far as flattening big pieces like spruce guitar tops, the most ideal solution for that is…I'm gonna drop a dirty word in this thread…*a drum sander.* Search the projects here, lots of guys have built their own to save cash.


----------



## OnlyJustME

nice grabs LukieB. Total envy here.


----------



## Gshepherd

Smitty, if you saw the chub Lukie had every time he saw that A5 you would have gave it to him also….. Got quite a bit done but tons more to move yet….

Edit::: Had to back track a bit and I am laughing my arse off,,,,,,,,, I also thought the thumb was not a thumb, LOL


----------



## donwilwol

*SirSeth,*

I don't build guitars, but I would think your next most useful plane would be a #3 or #4 smoother. I'd definitely get the #8 tuned and working well for a jointer and for flattening. (I've got a few Non-Stanley's for sale I'll let go for cheap. I just want to see them getting used)

I'm about 95% done with a sander, if your interested in building one. There are lots of ideas here on LJ's. http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/series/5870

I also thought the thumb was not a thumb …..... Me to *Shep*. I had to look twice. I was saying WT…....F

*Lukie,* I like you new additions. Try the A5. They work better than you think.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Tuesday Morning Pic:


----------



## LukieB

Thanks guys, I'm pretty excited about em. Haven't had a chance to get out and sharpen/make shavings yet, busy week and what not. But when I do I'll be sure to post some more shots.

*Stef* Keep us posted on the saws, I've been eyeballin those guys for awhile, would appreciate a trusted opinion on em.


----------



## chrisstef

You got it Lukie, ill keep you informed. I havet gotten then shipping details yet but im hoping for this weekend and im just gonna cut some stuff.


----------



## LukieB

I love that feeling, new tool in hand, looking around the shop for something to use it on….It's funny cause you bought it to build, but the first thing you wanna do is test it's destructive power….


----------



## chrisstef

Exactly my thoughts and feelings Lukie. Ive got to put a new tool through the paces to see what it can handle. How do you like bubinga new friend? Lets find out …


----------



## Dcase

Stef, When I looked at that pic you posted a little while back it I also thought that dudes thumb was something else. I had to look at the pic for about a min before I realized it was not a girl with a penis.

So last night while taking the Browns to the Superbowl I was doing some thinking and I came up with an idea for a new plane. It is actually more of a jig to hold a chisel but I don't think I have ever seen one like the one I thought of. I have no idea how to sketch one out on the computer and I cant think of a good way to explain it. That's all I got for now.. Sorry


----------



## chrisstef

That was a pretty solid pic now wasnt it.

Browns to the Bowl … love that one almost as much as "giving birth to some blind baby black seals".


----------



## Gshepherd

I love that feeling, new tool in hand, looking around the shop for something to use it on,*Lukie*

Trust me guys, Lukie, hit the nail on the head…..... I thought it was kinda strange watching him walk around the shop with his hands in his pockets but now we know why….......

Mos, nothing in the mail yet?


> ?


?

Well time to get at it again another fun day to be had…........You guys be good now…...


----------



## AnthonyReed

Holy smokes Lucas! Well done sir.

LoL - Dan. I thought Dan is not in Ohio …. Ohhhh.


----------



## Mosquito

Shep, I got a package slip yesterday, so I'll be picking it up today after work


----------



## terryR

Well, I put off buying anymore vintage planes…until I could come up with a focused game plan…

...got one now…SweetHearts all the way, Baby!  Starting with this lovely 45. 'Twas just what I wanted…minty fresh and complete with a ratty box!


















Hopefully Mos has posted enough info that I can figure out how to use the complicated tool…


----------



## Dcase

Tony, I am not in Ohio but we do share a border. I am not a big fan of OH based on the travels I have had there.

Terry, What kind of shape are the irons in? Are they pitted at all? When I got my #45 it came with a full box of cutters and they all needed a decent amount of work. The beading irons can be a little tricky to sharpen. I rigged up a little jig to hold the irons at the right angle and then with a dowel wrapped in sandpaper I sharpened the curved part of the bevel.

I kept the box of cutters out by my sharpening station and when I had nothing else going on I would just grab a random iron and flatten the back and sharpen it.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Terry. I sharpen my #45 irons the same way Dan does (the beading ones). I've been slowly adding sizes to the list of sharpened cutters…

My #45 blog has been kind of put on hold temporarily. I want to get my bench finished, since I get extremely frustrated trying to use the workmate for certain things. Things like grooves on the face of narrower (anything less than about 4" wide) a board, as an example, is such a PITA…


----------



## Dcase

Mos, You probably talked about it but I have been way behind. What kind of bench are you making? Have you posted any pics yet?


----------



## Mosquito

Oh yeah I've got a blog for it: http://lumberjocks.com/Mosquito/blog/series/5705

It's similar in design to Mauricio's/the french bench that Roy Underhill makes in the woodwrights shop.


----------



## terryR

Dan, the irons are in great shape! Hardly any rust anywhere…no pitting at all…I'd been searching for one like this for a while…

Thanks for any sharpening tips, guys! I've got a set of vintage beaders coming this way, too.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I will check the blog out… I think you will be a lot happier using that over the Workmate.


----------



## Mosquito

I can't be much more unhappy as long as I'm using SOMETHING lol

This probably isn't the right thread for it, but right now (now that I've already got my through tenons done…) I'm trying to think of a way that I like to secure the legs to the bench top in a way that leaves them removable. If I could, I'd like to be able to remove the legs, and transport it. It would primarily stay in my apartment, but would be nice to be able to move it to my parent's place for the weekends that I spend most my time there working on stuff… As it is I can carry the top up and down the stairs ok by myself, but there's no way I'd be able to do that with the legs attached…


----------



## Dcase

I don't know if this helps any but the top of my work bench just sits on the legs and gravity holds it there. My top is larger and a lot heavier though so I don't know if yours would work out that way. My bench top is attached to the end stretches and the stretchers sit on the legs which have tenons cut. I was going to glue them but once I got it all dry fit I realized it didn't really need to be glued. I also had the idea that if I ever moved I would want to be able to remove the top.

I am sure you could figure out a way to get some bolts in there?


----------



## Mosquito

I'll have to try the bench once I've got the other stretchers in place. Getting bolts to secure them would be easy enough, just a matter of how I'd make them removable. Don't think I'd want to go with a bolt from front to back, so I'd have to do some work to get the nuts on the underside of the bench.


----------



## Dcase

You would have to route/drill out some kind of recess so you could get in there with a nut. It might be a pain to have to take them out and put them back in on a regular basis though. I would see how study the top sits on there when you are done and maybe you wont have to attach it at all. If its a good snug fit then maybe it will hold up fine just with a dry fit so you can take it on and off.


----------



## Mosquito

that's what I'm hoping Dan. The rear legs are a little loose, so I was thinking about maybe just bolting the back legs. I guess time will tell…


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, on another thread I posted about Greta, Kari Hultmans "portable" bench. She has a double through tenon, one dovetailed on each leg. The fit is loose enough that the legs can be removed with a mallet, but snug enough that wiggle apparently doesn't exist. You might chat with her a bit about it.
DanK


----------



## lysdexic

Mos, just food for thought, my top attaches to the under carriage via spax screws. They are easily removed and top lifted off. However, this is predicated on having an upper stretcher. I know this is not in your plan but something to consider.

You can see the 2 holes in the upper stretcher….


----------



## DaddyZ

Mos - You could Basically "Toenail" Lag Screws from the Underside through a leg into the top, You would not see them every time you looked at the bench


----------



## Mosquito

So many suggestions to think about…

Dan, I like that idea, but I have already cut the mortise and tenon joints, so it wouldn't really be feasible to do it that way at this point, unfortunately.

Scott, I might be able to make that work. I'd just have to see how much room there actually is under the top between front and back legs

Pat, I was thinking about that way too. The "easiest" would be a hole/bolt through the tenon from the back tool well. Could go straight through it that way


----------



## Mosquito

I picked up a package from someone at the post office today… I'll have some pictures to share later tonight


----------



## lysdexic

Ok, this might be bragging but I thought this was really cool (and suprising).

Check out what made the daily top 3 today. A hotwheel shelf


----------



## chrisstef

You know what they say about imitation SB. Well deserved buddy. And a nice project too.


----------



## SirSeth

Hey thanks all.

Brian and Don. You're feedback is very helpful. I have an excellent shop made 1hp thickness sander that I use for most of the plates. (6" diameter by 24"). Total cost of about $200. I'm actually getting back into building after about 8 years away. I am also "restoring" my first planer. It's a Delta 13" 2-speed bench planer that had been torn down to clean and the owner couldn't get it back together because he has parkensens. I had to buy a few small machine screws and washers and it looks like it will run well (parts are currently backordered from Delta). I'm also embarking on a 16" band saw build with M. Wendal's plans. So that's the power tool end of things.

I do use my block plane a lot. And I'll take your recommendation on looking for a #4 to restore. Don, tell me what you got and I may be interested. I like a tool that is made to last and functions well, but I'm no where near the collector type who is willing to pay a premium for looks or that little extra quality that may have as much psychological benefit as it does functional benefit. (I'm not scoring those who choose that path. That's how I am about some other things).

Why not a number 4.5 or 5 rather than a 4? What would the differences be in terms of use? I really don't have any idea how sizes and blade angles/types correspond with their intended uses. Thanks again y'all.


----------



## thedude50

seth most luthiers i know use a no2 or 3 to plane the tops but as long as it is very sharp any of the smoothers will work fine .


----------



## Mosquito

"smoothers" typically being 1 - 4 1/2, sometimes 5 1/2 (I use a 5 1/2 as a smoother, but for smaller things it probably won't be the best choice), Jack planes are typically 5 or 5 1/2 if you like a heavier jack, and a jointer is 7 or 8


----------



## Mosquito

The package I picked up had some auger bits in it for me 




























Box isn't in the best shape, but the auger bits are in good to almost pristine condition for some of the smaller sizes.

There were also a couple of hitch hikers in the box…


----------



## lysdexic

Quite gracious. Good for you Mos. I have said that more than once lately!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Love the auger bits in the box. i hope to own a nice set like that some day. Good score.


----------



## carguy460

Nice Mos! I like your box o bits better than mine…










I like the stacking "tills" of yours…super cool!


----------



## chrisstef

Hey Ive seen a box just like that Mos! They're a great set of bits and im sure that you can bring the box back to its original glory. We're auger bros bro:









Mine kind of smell like a nursing home though


----------



## terryR

...now I have overwhelming auger bit envy! love them!


----------



## RGtools

Shiny bits are a beautiful thing. I am constantly buying them, despite that fact that I have a full set. I think it's akin to Randy's problem with shoulder planes.


----------



## mochoa

I love those auger big boxes, I need to find a way to store mine. Congrats Mos!

Count me in as another satisfied #62 customer. Even more so than Dan because my mouth closes up all the way and I dont see any issues with paint /japaning so far. It looks like japaning to me so maybe something has changed.

Right out of the box the thing takes end grain shavings on oak! And its a dream on the shooting board. 

































I need to get used to not having a place to stick out my index finger. I feel like I dont have balance.

Go get you one!


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I am happy that you like it. They must have made some improvements like you said. The mouth on mine does not close as tight as yours in that last pic. Also just from the picture it looks like the japanning on yours is nicer then mine. If I were to guess I would say that mine received one coat of some cheap black paint.

Are the edges around the plane sharp on yours? That was probably the biggest issue I had with mine.

You will find the iron holds its edge extremely well. I have been most happy with the quality of the iron. The thing is a beast.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, I'll check but I didn't note any issues.

when I hear of planes coming sharp straight out of the box I didn't think they meant end grain shaving sharp! pretty sweet. this is my first a2 iron, luckily I have the dmt and water stones. I will have to go back to using a honing guide to maintain the right angle.


----------



## Dcase

Do you have a powered bench grinder? I hope you do because that iron is so thick it will take forever to put a new bevel on it with anything other then a power grinder. Even with my grinder it takes me a long ass time to put a fresh bevel on that iron.

With a hollow grind its rather easy to hone that iron free hand due to the thickness of the blade. I have the standard 25 deg primary bevel on mine and I hone a micro bevel at about 30 deg. With the 30deg micro bevel it still planes end grain with ease.


----------



## planepassion

Mos, those are some nice bits. They look to be double-twist bits, which bore cleaner, more accurate holes if memory serves. I've been putting together a set of double-twist bits via estate sales to replace the single-twisters I have. I've found that bit condition varies widely. They seem to be either in terrific shape, hardly used, or in terrible shape, suffering the vagaries of bad sharpening practices. I think you'll enjoy your bits and I look forward to seeing them in your future project posts.


----------



## Mosquito

Something about the bits, though, is that I find I have issues with some of them (usually the finer threaded lead screws) just don't grab, and end up getting packed with sawdust/wood. Anyone have any tips or tricks for that? I tried 2 of these (one smaller, one larger) and they both had the same issue in poplar and oak. I've got another set of bits, some of which are coarse and some are fine lead screws. I find that the coarse lead screws work better for me in almost everything I've tried…
-

Nice #62 Mauricio, I'm hoping to add one of those (or a comparable low angle plane) to my ranks later this year…


----------



## chrisstef

I get the same issue Mos. They say that the fine threaded ones are supposed to work better in hardwoods but i havent done enough to really know. Maybe we can get our buddy Andy to chime in ….. ohhhh Brit where are you??

I really leaned into the brace when i had that problem and it cured it once and didnt the other.

Have you tried sharpening them yet Mos? I picked up a file on amazon and only sharpened one bit so far, it was a junker for practice.


----------



## chrisstef

Other news … anyone have a typical turn around time from lee valley tools>? I might have a little shop time this weekend and im really hoping my carcass saws come in by then. I still havent gotten a shipment email.


----------



## mochoa

yeah I'm covered with the grinder.


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't tried sharpening any yet. I will be getting a file soon, though.

I've had the same results with leaning. I've also tried some bits in hard maple, and it had the same issue, so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong lol.


----------



## GMatheson

I don't know about typical Lee Valley turn around time since it was my first order from them (I usually just take a little drive and go visit the store) but I placed my order on January 4th and the package was waiting at my door when I got home last night.


----------



## Dcase

I only ordered from them once as well and I don't recall it taking any longer then your avg 5 to 7 days.

On a whole different subject… I got a plane question for you guys..

When planing really thin strips what is your method of holding the strips down? Anyone have a good method other then carpet tape/double sided tape?

I have a bench hook with a 1/8" thick stop and that works great for most of my thin stock planing needs but when I need a strip thiner then 1/8" I struggle to find a good way to hold the piece down. I have tried thinner stops on the bench hook but I have found going much thinner then 1/8 and the wood just tends to jump over the stop.

I have seen guys use the carpet tape and I bet that works well but then you gotta deal with getting tape out and finding a clean surface to attach the tape. There has got to be other ways. With a wider piece I can usually just hold it with my left hand and use a block plane but I cant really hold a narrow strip without my hand being in the way.


----------



## GMatheson

You could try some high friction tape stuck down on the bench hook. That could add enough resistance to hold the pieces in place while you plane them.


----------



## Dcase

I didn't even know what high friction tape was… Cool… That may work.. Only problem I could see from planing on a rubber tape is there may be some give to the rubber which cause a really thin strip to sink down in spots as you plane… I like your idea better then dealing with a double sided tape though. I will have to pick up some HF tape and give that a try.


----------



## mochoa

if it's a long strip, clamp a plane upside down in the vise and pull the piece over the plane.


----------



## Dcase

^ Doing that on a really thin strip I know I could end up cutting my fingers.. I have planed really small/short pieces like that but a really thin narrow piece would be danger for my fingers… At least with the luck I have.


----------



## mochoa

nah, you'd be alright. you never cut yourself. ;-)
use a push block or something then.


----------



## bandit571

Clamp the plane in the vise, along WITH a piece of stock over the plane. Needs to set just above the iron, so that it holds the piece to be planed down onto the plane. One could leave a gap for the piece to go through, with the rest sitting on the plane. ( Think dado over the plane, with the dado set at Finished height of the piece) Then just push to start it through, then pull it the rest of the way.

IF I knew anything about sketch-up, I would draw you a picture….


----------



## donwilwol

try a platform with sandpaper glued to it. I've never tried it, but it seems like it should work.


----------



## JGM0658

When I plane really thin strips, I place the plane on a vise down side up and run the strip through the blade. People who do a lot of banding do it this way and it works wonderfully.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I get what you are saying.

I will try the plane in vice.. I have done that before for small parts and it was never really comfortable for me but its been a while since I did it…

Maybe I can wear them little rubber finger gripper things.. lol


----------



## mochoa




----------



## mochoa

dup


----------



## Brit

*Mos and Chrisstef *- Regarding your auger bit problems. Please can you both post a photo of the auger bits you are both having problems with. Take a close-up of the thread end so that it also shows at least one of the two outer faces of the spurs. A picture is worth a thousand words. That said, there are 4 possible causes as follows and you might be experiencing one or a combination of them. I've ranked them in the order of likelihood.


*The cutting edges and the leading edges of the two spurs need to be sharpened*. For this you will need an auger file (or a flat needle file on the really small augers). I showed how to do this in a video here. Make sure you hold the file at the correct angle and use the same amount of pressure and the same number of stroke on each spur and each cutting edge. Get it sharp, but don't remove any more steel than you have to. Ensure that you are sharpening the right part of the spurs. Remember augers cut in a clockwise direction so you need to make sure you sharpen the leading edges of both spurs. This sounds obvious, but it is easy to get confused when you are holding the auger bit in your hand.
*The tapered lead screw needs to be cleaned and sharpened*. The screw can get filled up with saw dust and coated with resin much like a router bit does after a lot of use. Give it a clean with an old toothbrush and a suitable sovent (whatever you clean your router bits with. You do clean your router bits don't you. ) ). Some people claim that dental floss is good for cleaning out the root of the thread. Once you have it cleaned and you have sharpened the cutting edges and the spurs, you can sharpen the thread by drilling a 1/8" diameter hole about 1/4" deep in a piece of 2" x 2" softwood with a cordless drill. Pack the hole with honing compound like you would use on a strop. Then set the point of the tapered lead screw in the hole and turn the brace clockwise until the lead screw is totally in the wood. Then back it out again. Repeat this half a dozen times. The last time you drill into the wood, keep going and drill straight through the wood and out the other side. Withdraw the auger from the hole and the lead screw should be clean, shiny and sharp.
*A lot of auger bits appear on ebay that have been sharpened incorrectly* in the past and unfortunately are now ruined. If any of your auger bits show signs of having been filed on the outside faces of the two spurs, then I'm afraid they just aren't going to perform well. You would be surprised how many auger bits have this problem. The spurs sever the fibers ahead of the two cutting edges and if the spurs have been filed on their outside faces, they are cutting a circle smaller than the diameter of the rest of the auger. Therefore, as soon as the auger bit has gone in past the cutting edges, it will start to get harder to turn as it can't fit through the smaller hole severed by the spurs. The lead screw meanwhile is still trying to pull the auger through the wood and of course it can't, so it just spins in place.
*Technique*. One of the appealing things about a brace and bit is that you can drill big holes without have to apply a lot of pressure like you have to with a cordless drill. You only need to apply enough pressure to keep the lead screw engaged in the wood and that really isn't much. Applying more pressure is pointless as the auger won't cut any faster than the lead screw can pull it. It is important however that you keep the head of the brace in the same place as you drill and are not moving it from side to side. The reason is that there is only a tiny spiral of wood engaged with the thread and the rest of the brace is effectively acting as a long lever. Move the head slightly to one side and that little spiral of wood will just break away from the surrounding wood. Since the thread is now packed with wood, it can no longer bite and just spins in place and the auger won't progress any further. It is good technique to always try and support the head of the brace against a part of your body (forehead, chest, hip, thigh, etc.) which really helps to prevent this situation from occuring. Lastly, don't drill any deeper than about 1 1/2" without backing the auger out and clearing the chips. What happens is that you get static build-up and the chips that have been ejected and are lying on the surface, suddenly try to get back into the hole. I know this sounds ridiculous, but it's true. I show this in the video I linked to above. Watch the chips and you'll see them trying to get back in the hole because I didn't back out the auger. This makes it harder to turn and harder for the lead screw to continue pulling the auger through the wood. The result is that the spiral of wood in the thread shears off from the surrounding wood and the auger just spins in place.

Sorry for the long-winded explanation. Hope that helps. Let my know if you have any questions.


----------



## Dcase

How about planing the face of a strip that is only a bit thicker then a piece of cardboard though?


----------



## mochoa

when I was making UHMW drawer runner for my tool cabinet I screwed a "stop block" to my shooting board. Once the plane stopped cutting they were at final width.


----------



## mochoa

Here you go. The stop block also has a groove cut in it that is the same size as the one on the drawers so I could test the fit there as I went along.


----------



## Mosquito

#4 makes me feel better… when drilling vertical (or closer to it than horizontal) I wrest my forehead on my hand that's on the head of the drill. I always thought "is that weird? Oh well, works for me" I'll have to give some of those things a try, Andy. Thanks


----------



## mochoa

Dan, how long is it? That sounds like something Id run over an upside down plane if it was at least 12" long or so. You can work one end, flip it and then work the other.


----------



## chrisstef

Andy - you are officially my hero. Best explanation ever, hands down. Ive looked over the entire set and none have appeared to be improperly sharpened, well besides the one i did, but i didnt sharpen the outside of the spur. Ive got a feeling that i was a little "tippy" when i started to drill and the thread may have pulled out like you indicated. I almost had to be on my toes to reach the top of the brace. Technique problem and im short. Very interesting move for sharpening the fine threads on the point. Ill run that through as well. As always buddy, youre the man and thank you.

Mos - i use my melon too!


----------



## Brit

You're welcome guys and Mos, you're not alone.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup, thats where i learned it from. At first i thought you were pondering the weights of the world but it really helps keepin the noodle on the handle. I just got to make sure i wear my boots when i use the brace. I can use every inch i can get.


----------



## bandit571

Spent most of the afternoon sharpening up MOST of the chisels. I had to grind a couple, to get rid of a few nicks. One chisel had about ten of them, and the chisel was only 1" WIDE?? Well, 25mm, made for Craftsman….

I have almost all the plane irons done, awaiting a pickup truck to bring the Nickelson English Bench of mine to this address. Maybe then I can get a few things done…...


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck Bandito. A good sharpening session can be good for the soul. Some tunes, a pot of coffee, and a nose full of metal dust … nothin better. Mmmm smells like pennies.


----------



## bandit571

Smells better than that BLO i was sniffing. That smell NEVER goes away, does it.

Got mirror bright edges now, with nice shiny FLAT backs. Even got that Craftsman 25mm to take an edge…


----------



## bandit571

I have just over $8 in the Paypal till, and was bidding on a RUSTY old #7 that had FIVE DOLLAR SHIPPING! I got out bid today, by $.27…...


----------



## Brit

You're dead right on the BLO Bandit. Still love it but I always forget to put gloves on.


----------



## Dcase

Stef, I hate that metal smell you get in your nose after breathing in the metal dust. Then you blow your nose and see just what the heck you were breathing in… Yikes… I don't wear mask though cuz they get in my way.

Bandit, maybe you hit a nail a few times with that craftsman : )


----------



## Dcase

I don't mind the smell of BLO at all. I am a bit surprised to hear you guys think its bad… I splash that stuff all over when I apply it, it ends up on my shirt, pants, in my hair.. I love it.

Shellac on the other hand has a really strong smell, as does tung oil.


----------



## bandit571

Couple of looksees at these "Junk" chisels of mine..









My "Made in China" wood handled chisels









and the backs. larger one is an 1" wde, the other two are 3/4" wide…









Three H-F , one Craftsman, and a Fuller 1-1/4' wide one…









Just some "beater chisels" The wood handled ones are almost 30 years old….


----------



## Johnnyblot

Dan
I have used a blob of super glue to hold down very thin stuff [3mm lining for a box] onto some MDF. It works well and is easily sanded off afterwards.

Cheers
John


----------



## mochoa

nice tip Johnny, ths super glue will pull out of the MDF before it does the wood.


----------



## DanKrager

Can anyone answer a plane sharpening question? I've never figured out why on a "standard" bevel down blade bedded at 45 degrees, sharpening at any angle less than 40 degrees is a benefit. No matter what angle you sharpen, the blade is still presenting a 45 degree angle to the wood. It seems to me that having the extra beef down low would be a great benefit. I've put small 40 degree bevels on a trial blade and for the life of me I can't tell the difference between that and another at 30 degrees except a reduced tendency to chatter!

BTW, nice Jennngs bits. I have an identical set that all work beautifully. Trying to find a way to store them so the box stays pristine.
DanK


----------



## Northwest29

Greetings All, I am new to this hand plane forum/blog, but not new to LumberJocks. I need your help. I have a plane that was given to me as a gift several years. I have plans to replace the knob and tote since they are both black 'plastic', as is is the adjustment screw knob(yuck!). The plane is 2 1/2" x 14" with the color of maroon. The only identify information is the stamping on the rear, which is "Made In England". I would like to find brass replacement parts for the screws that hold the knob and tote, and well and the adjustmnet screw knob.

I would appreciate any informnation regarding where I might find these replacement items. Thanks in advance for you assistance.

Ron
Eugene, OR


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, my thought would be as you get above 30 degrees, you're not cutting, you're scraping. I would think you would also see less tear out, but harder to push.

Ron, maybe some pictures of the plane would help. Check the threads and see if they are 1/4×20 or 1/4×28. If not they may be stanley threads and replacement from a stanley will fit.

Are there any marking on the iron?


----------



## robertb574

"Can anyone answer a plane sharpening question? I've never figured out why on a "standard" bevel down blade bedded at 45 degrees, sharpening at any angle less than 40 degrees is a benefit."

I may be mis-remembering but vaguely recall an answer to this question. Not sure but think it was on this thread answered by Mauricio with drawings.

What I remember is that there needs to be about 7.5 degrees clearance for the fiber bounce back. Sharpening at 35 degrees leaves 10 degree clearance.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah you need about 12 degrees clearance for the bounce back. I didnt post any drawings though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hello, Ron! Got a pic of the Purple Pride? Curious about the frog, and if the bed is ribbed… Sounds like a jack plane.


----------



## thedude50

does that mean you pulled the trigger smitty


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's possible, Dude.










Not likely, but possible. It's more important that I include a pic with each post in 2013, though.


----------



## bandit571

Well , that doesn' t look like a plane, so….









maybe this will make up for it????


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Why, yes it will. Thank you, Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Always glad to help out….


----------



## WhoMe

Jeeze, you go away for a day or 2 and have a couple of pages to catch up. 
lysdexic, Mos, Smitty, thanks on the DMTs. I may be picking up a x-coarse one this friday. I plan on using it to flatten water stones, establish initial bevels and maybe work on flattening a plane sole or 2.

Lucas, thanks on the plane till help. that is just what I was looking for.

Bandit, that pic of the cambered blade from a couple pages ago, it sure looks like a lot of camber.. almost more like a scrub blade.. BUT, how does it work as a smoother? I was thinking of trying our a camber on a blade but not near as much as that.

Now, to go back and read the last 3 pages to see what I have missed.


----------



## bandit571

That cambered edge is for when I do a little edge jointing..









Not really meant as a smoother. I do have two other #5s that can work as smoothers,....









Das franken bailey #5…









and the handyman #1205 ….

Both have their irons squared across, other than right at the corners…


----------



## WhoMe

Bandit, got it. Your other smoothers are more like what I thought would be the iron configuration.

NOW, how the HE** do you find a rusty #7 for that cheap and where did you find it. I have never seen any #7s or #8s go for that cheap on ebay for the past 6-9 months. I have been tracking them and watching the prices for that long so I know how much I need to save to get them. I guess I missed that on. Of course, I am also looking for just type 11 corrugated ones which I am sure are part of my problem. But that is what I am collecting so why buy anything else.


----------



## bandit571

NOW you understand why I'm called the bandit..

I set my "sights' at about the $8 range on Ebay. While it's not a Bailey, it IS a #7 For some reason, the seller thinks he can ship something 22" long, for just $5.00?? Right now, it will cost YOU $3.50 to get in on the bidding, ends this Sunday. If I get that refund from a voided shipping label, I be going back after it…..

Still trying to find a base for this one…


----------



## bandit571

Per that rusty #7: It is listed as a Vintage Block plane ( Oh-Kay..) and it is a #7c, or as the seller puts it, a grooved bottom. Did not see any names on it, either…


----------



## robertb574

"Yeah you need about 12 degrees clearance for the bounce back. I didnt post any drawings though."

Thanks Mauricio…Got my curiosity up and did some research on this…never found what I remembered but found…

It is called "relief or clearance angle".

Ron Hock - "needs to be at least 12 degrees"

Lee Valley - "The 35° micro-bevel leaves a 10° relief angle; more than adequate to accommodate the springback of the wood fibers."

Couple of other woodworking forums said "5 degrees".

I suspect the relief/clearance angle required depends on the type of wood being planed.


----------



## stonedlion

Some of you may recall the silver painted Stanley 5 1/2 that Mos bought awhile back. He sold it to me when a less of a basket case 5 1/2 came his way.










This poor thing looks like it was dunked in a paint bucket and left to soak. Even the backs of the blade, lever cap and chip breaker were painted. Seriously, someone worked overtime painting this thing, in what I can only surmise was an ill conceived attempt to "restore" it.

After literally wearing out my small wire-wheel chucked in my drill press (note to self; buy a new wire-wheel) I switched my efforts to sharpening the iron which was as dull as a butter-knife. I am pleased to report that I now have a wicked sharp iron that I finished up to a nice polish on a Naniwa Super Stone 12000. Sorry no pics of that.

The problem I am having is with paint removal. It is literally in every nook and cranny and is proving to be a bit stubborn to remove.

My question to the Plane Brain-Trust - Would there be any harm in soaking the frog in a *Soy Gel stripper*?

I am not overly concerned about preserving the japanning, I am assuming it is pretty well shot on the body and will need to be repainted anyway.


----------



## DanKrager

Mr. Brown, thank you for the information on spring back. That makes sense to me. I've read a lot about sharpening and have done a LOT of it, but I guess I didn't pay close enough attention to that part.
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

Richard, I've soaked them in stripper before. No harm will come. I'll offer to sand blast if for you, but it may not be worth the 2 way shipping.


----------



## dbray45

I was at the Wood Show in Baltimore last weekend and stopped by the Lee Valley booth - a must go to place to test drive before you buy.

I saw this plane stop, they had two, this one and a longer one that is not on the market yet.










I liked it enough to buy it and will buy the longer one when it is available. They should make an 18" and 24" model, see a real need for that. Put a piece of 1/8" material under the work and you can work on fairly thin material (greater than 1/8").

I made use of their free shipping to the US event and bought their shoulder plane after trying it at the show. Put the skew planes and scraper plane in the wish list for the next free shipping event.


----------



## mochoa

Robert that's right, the kind of wood would effect the angle needed. I guess 12degrees is a good rule of thumb.

I read about it here: Leonard Lee's the complete guide to sharpening. "Free" ebook: http://wood.woodtools.nov.ru/books/ll_compl_guide_sharp/ll_compl_guide_sharp.htm


----------



## Mosquito

I was wondering when that would show up again Richard…

I used CitriStrip on my #4 12 when I had to repaint it. It didn't seem to have any issues on anything with that either.

And for the record, I bought a Type 11 to replace that one, which was a type 10, I thought . Although I will easily admit that the T11 I got was in a significantly better state than that one…


----------



## bhog

Close to an epic fail.

Had an old tang chisel that needed some cleaning so I took off the handle and dropped it in a bucket of diluted CLR.Let it sit overnight.My brass brush fell in somehow and it ate the brissels and now I have a copper looking chisel.

Sweet.


----------



## Mosquito

lol bhog going for the "blinged out" chisel…


----------



## WhoMe

" bhog going for the "blinged out" chisel…"

Yea, I bet he will be using THIS on the handle too. 









You have to post a pic when it is done. Even though it is a chisel….


----------



## lysdexic

I had one of those.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Lys! Id give my pinky toe to see you in a bedazzled jean jacket circa 1983. Mullett flowing in the breeze, cyndi lauper pumping out of the walkman, and a pair of fat tongued British Knights. Ohh yea!


----------



## Dcase

On my lunch break today I decided to run down to the local Woodcraft store to have a look around… I ended up buying another DMT Dia-sharp stone. I got the fine (Red) 2.5" x 11" bench stone. I have had the X-Fine stone for a few months now and I have been happy with it. I also have the Coarse/X-Coarse Duo-Sharp. I really wanted to fill the gap between coarse and x-fine so thats why I decided to get the fine stone today. I think this will really speed up my sharpening sessions and complete my sharpening set up for a while…


----------



## thedude50

Mauricio I reall enjoy reading books I have Mr Lees book he was a great guy and a solid business man. I am very happy that you like the book too. I also Have Lie Nelsons book the complete illustrated guide to sharpening both books are very good and I like the way both were put together. I prefer to read real books and i also like audio books I would love to have all my favorite woodworking books on audio book the only thing they need to do is to improve the graphics on audio books so when your on your reader you can see the illustrations that go with each chapter or page Id also like them to show the text on pages as an auditory learner hearing things out loud is crucial to my success. This is why i often read aloud while i read books it is slower but help my retention.


----------



## thedude50

Dan what is your set up now I use the tormek to set my angle and then to 1000 grit stone 3000 and 10000 All Naniwa Chosera stones. I have the trend 300 1000 diamond plate and i use it on some things including flattening the whetstones. I can skip the stones all together and just use the strop on the tormek but it is slower and i like the whetstones best when my angle is good but i get a nick or need a quick regrind i turn to the trend 300 diamond plate then 400 grit naniwa stone then I use the stones listed above in the same manner.

I got this magazine with 100 +1 tips from FWW and they made a neat jig for setting up the angles on the honing guide I think i will make this jig as soon as i am caught up in the shop.


----------



## Dcase

Dude, If I am putting a new bevel on a blade I use my 8" bench grinder to establish the primary bevel. I was previously going from the grinder right to my Shapton 1k and establish a micro bevel on the stone. Once I had the edge established I went to 6k stone then finished polishing on 1 or .5 micron film.

When the 1k Shapton wore away I replaced that with a DMT Dia-sharp Very Fine stone. What I have found though is the VF DMT does not cut as fast as my 1k Shapton did. It is not a huge difference but I got used to the speed of the Shapton. I am going to try going from the grinder right to the Fine DMT stone and see how that does. I will probably start with a few strokes on the fine, then a few on the very and finish with the 6k stone and film. Someday I plan on getting an 8k stone which will replace the need for the 6k and film.

I really did like the Shapton 1k stone in the sense that it worked very well. It is a shame it wore out so fast. I would have replaced but I couldn't see the sense in getting another one only to have it wear away after a years worth of use. It is also a bit annoying having to flatten them after every use.

Another plus to the DMT stones I got is they are 2.5×11" so they are a lot longer then the shapton stones which helps when you use a eclipse jig like I use.


----------



## bhog

Ya, it kinda sucks though.I will probably sharpen it up and leave it how it is,so no bedazzle.


----------



## mochoa

Stanley #62 Update: I found a flaw, fixable but still kind of a big flaw. 
The sides are not dead square to the sole of the plane. Mind you, I dont have an engineer's square but I think my square are pretty damn square. It's only a couple of thou off but it will still take some work.

Should I send it back and get a new one or just fix it myself?

Also, the blade is kind of finicky to get square to the sole but it might be that I'm just not used to the Norris style adjuster. I now have a new appreciation for the set screws the Veritas version has that control the movement at the front of the blade.


----------



## bandit571

That "Eclipse" #7c is still listed as a Vintage Block Plane ( $5 shipping!) and unless someone bids on it, will sell for $3.25. Cost you another $.25 to bid. open until this Sunday. IF it is too rusty for you, I THINK I know a fellow who likes things rusty…..









Just keeping with the Plane Photo Traditions going on here…


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, it may be worth your time to call them and ask. If they will send you a new one that's square it's probably worth it and its one more person telling them to get their plane's square. If you get the impression after talking to them that the next one will be just as bad, then its up to you.


----------



## mochoa

Good advise Don, I'll call them and see what they say.


----------



## JGM0658

1k Shapton wore away

You wore one away already?!? I am speechless…..


----------



## bandit571

Winding down from a BAD day at the Doctor's offices ( more tests are needed, too) so, Photo time!









Edge work, with a #1205









then off to the "Flatlands.."


----------



## OnlyJustME

great way to wind down. Hope all is well.


----------



## bandit571

Still winding down, moved to another plane, or two…









Still on the flatlands, with a #1203…









And the Sears Companion #4


----------



## bandit571

Even tried out a strange looking little block plane….









"Ridgerunner"??? Or..









"Flatlander"???? I MIGHt, just might have that ugly cap figured out….


----------



## thedude50

Dan i am selling a nice 3 pack of Naniwa stone in the want ads area. We also tested the shapton and found while it sharpened fast it wore out way to fast I am not at all shocked you wore the 1000 stone down that fast the dished on us with every use


----------



## Northwest29

Greetings again all, I appreciate your replies to my question regarding the "Purple Monster". If I had more coffee or just looked, I would have seen right on the front that it was stamped "Stanley". No telling what I was thinking, or not thinking at the time. Is it safe to assume that any larger plane parts from Stanely/for Stanley will fit my plane? Here is a photo that I hpe will help identify the plane.

Thanks-

Ron


----------



## Mosquito

Ooops… seems like no matter how rounded I get the side edges of my chisel, I always manage to cut myself with them sooner or later… I got creative.









And, has this ever happened to anyone else? I was flattening the back of the iron on my new plane, and I didn't notice that I eventually wore through the skin on my finger on my DMT… didn't realize it until I wiped my finger on a paper towel and noticed the red…









Ok, injuries aside, I got the iron sharpened on this guy, and used it to clean some joints for my plane till…




































And hey look, I'm already using my bench…


----------



## stonedlion

Good looking bench Chris!

I haven't abraded my skin on a stone yet, but I do have a nice slice above my knuckle on my middle finger from last night's sharpening session. Didn't feel it and didn't realize it until later.


----------



## lysdexic

Mos and Richard, there are some people who have a congenital insensitivity to pain. It is call Riley-Day syndrome. You might want to call your doctor.

Hell yea, using the bench! Mauricio has a picture of angels singing in heaven that would fit nicely here.

That is the plane till. No?


----------



## bandit571

IF that Purple Monster is about 14" long, then it is a #5 size plane. Irons and other such parts will be 2" wide. The same 2" wide irons will fit on a #4 sized plane. The bigger planes also get wider. Irons start around 2-3/8" wide for most of them.

I think I have a Gray version of that pruple Monster….









Although mine says "Handyman" on the "front". It is about the same size and style as the PM one.

Stanley seems to have gone through a few Colour Phases back then. Went from Black, to the Purple and Blue paint jobs. Even had something called a TwoTone line.


----------



## bandit571

And yes, these old planes CAN be made to work, quite well….









and maybe another look…









Hope this helps that Purple Monster…


----------



## WhoMe

Bandit, that "vintage block plane is up to $5 now. Too bad it is a unknown (to me). If it was a TY11 Stanley 7C, I would be bidding for it. If course if it was a Stanley, It would probably be $40-50 by now.
So, when I start getting my DMTs I will have to worry about grinding my finger away…. I have done that with a 1000 grit water stone. Crap, I' in trouble now. 
SO, I was looking at the 8" x 3" Xcorse DMT. they also have a smaller 6"x2" version. For those that use the DMT plates for sharpening both plane blades and chisels, which size should I be looking at. I am used to 8"x2" king water stones now. 
I am thinking the 8×3 should be the one to look at.

Mauricio, everything that I have read about new planes not being square, return them for another one. BUT, is there any way you can check the replacement before taking it home?


----------



## stonedlion

lysdexic, it hurts. Just at the moment that it happened I was focused on the task at hand and the cut was relatively minor and clean.

I frequently ignore minor bumps, bruises and cuts as a matter of habit. Later I look at it and wonder, where the heck did that come from? The stuff that really smarts, like splinters, get immediate attention.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, a few thou of an inch does not sound all that off to me. My opinion would be to keep it. If you call them they will prob just offer to exchange it but then the next one might have same problem and or more problems..

Do the sides being off that much even really effect its use on the shooting board? Maybe use it to square up a few ends on your shoot board and see if you can even tell.. If the sides end up needing to be more square then it shouldn't take all that long to fix it.. Just my opinion..

I am also not a fan of the norris style adjuster on it. I find that I have to loosen the cap iron every time I go to adjust it. Also I cant adjust the depth as I am using the plane. I have to stop planing to adjust the depth.. That is a bit annoying.


----------



## WhoMe

I know this is not plane related but here it goes. I got a *bunch* of $$ in HD cards and am looking at Jorgensen parallel clamps. For those of you who build cabinets, should I get more 48" clamps or more 36" clamps. 
The way I figure it, the 48s can do everything the 36s can do but not visa versa. the 48s are just heavier which is not a big deal. If I plan it right, I might be able to get 4-48s and 2-36s.

Any thoughts?

Now back to plane talk.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got 4-48", 4-36", and 2-24" cabinet master clamps. I like 'em. I tend to use the smallest possible clamp to accomplish what I'm trying to do. I just find it annoying to have the excess clamp bar sticking out the end, but maybe that's just me…


----------



## racerglen

No, it's not just you Mos..Feel the same way 'specialy after walking into that excess.
My long guys all have some sort of flouresent tape or something on that end
after once too often, kinda like the flag on the lumber hanging out the back of the truck ;-)..Small shop, things get tight moving around.
But I have to admit the final install on the T-8 lights and a set of "daylight" tubes has helped a lot, now I know where the dust Gerbils hide !


----------



## waho6o9

Mouldings made with hand planes, then ready for stain, yeah buddy.


----------



## mochoa

mos that shoulder plane looks really nice, nice score.. The bench and the till are looking sweet too, but be carefully gettg to comfortable working at that partially finished bench, just saying…..

regarding the 62, that's good food for thought as well guys. The of square sides do transfer to the wood on the shooting board so it would need to be fixed.

wome, ha ha, I've done the same thing with my HD gift cards. my opinion is that those clamps are very heavy so bigger is not better, they can tip your work over our twist it. get the size you will use most often.


----------



## JayT

I'm in the "shortest clamp to get the job done" group for all the reasons mentioned already. Lighter to work, doesn't stick out and not dealing with all that excess length just being a big lever that can really affect the work piece. Additionally, I use shorter clamps a lot more than the longer ones, so would prefer to have more short ones on hand and the shorter clamps are easier to store. Just my 2 cents. Purchase on your needs, not ours.

Mos, no you are not the only one to wear off the skin on a DMT-I did it a couple months ago. The worst part was trying to get it clean so it would heal. All those tiny metal bits got embedded in the skin and prevented it from healing very well.

The workbench progress is looking good, though I'm going to miss all the Workmate pics.


----------



## ShaneA

That is a tough one on the clamps. In a small shop, like I have, the excess can be a real problem. I try to use the smallest clamp possible. I would agree to get the sizes you will use the most, and maybe just 2 of the bigger ones. The bad thing is, there is no real substitute for a long clamp, when you need some, you need them, and they can clamp smaller things too. Just not as practical.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah… I'm quite happy with the stability even though everything is just dry fit and not secured. I'm excited to get it done and fully functioning 

I'm trying to strike a balance between getting the bench done and getting the plane till done and out of the way. 
-

Mauricio, regarding the off 90 sides on the #92 and the shooting board, if you dedicate the shooting board to only use the #62, could you not just plane shooting board so the plane sits at 90 with the work piece (plane the part that the plane slides on its side on)?


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I had to flatten the bottom of my 62 a lil bit… I think I started on 120 grit paper and worked up to 220.. It probably took me a good 30 to 45 min.. Oddly enough the sides on mine were fine.

Speaking of the 62…









I started this bench/stool shortly after finishing the first one.. This is a late xmas gift for my mom. Made out of cherry. 









My youngest son loved it


















Didn't wedge the tenons this time. Still have to put a finish on it.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a lot of the Jorgensen F-clamps as well. I use the heck out of those.
-

Jay, I'll be sure to snap some workmate pics from time to time for you


----------



## racerglen

Dan that looks good, glad to see it passes the smily inspector test !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beautiful stuff, Dan! Getting better with each one, for sure. How many more on the assy line?

Love me some #62 action, but I won't hore the vintage this time, just because lysdexic expects me to.


----------



## Dcase

I don't plan on making another one like that anytime soon. I did the two and I will move on to something new now. I do really like the design of the stool though so someday I will make one for myself. The two I made are gifts for others.

I have always been tempted to get one of them corner rounding tools. I think that picture has sold me on needing one.


----------



## DaddyZ

So much easier with a block plane..

Dan - Another Great looking Stool…


----------



## bandit571

I think I'll stick to my corner rounder….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, I don't make a dime on anyone wanting or buying a friggin' rounding tool. Just posting a picture, fellahs.


----------



## DaddyZ

Sorry Smit, It is a great looking Picture, I really like the curls.

I have thought about buying one of those in the past, it looks like it works great.

No offence meant, we cool bro?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Absolutely, Z, no problem here at all.

Trying to limit my use of emoticons (my ever-present smiley face) as my kids said I use it too much. Hmmmm…. Coulda used one there, I think. Would have relayed what I was thinking I was saying vs. the way it reads.


----------



## bandit571

Smitty so upset, he forgot to post a picture? Well, I'll cover for him, again…









(you're welcome..)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kewl.


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks guys on the insight for using the clamps. Space wise, I am fine since I use my 2 car garage. BUT, the comment about bowing/warping workpieces when clamping is one I had not thought of. Hmmm…..

Guess I will have to determine the size of cabinets I want to build first before spending my HD money..


----------



## starringemma

Would you pay $50 for this Stanley No. 7


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, you don't want the tags. Here it is again.

That is sweet

[IMG]http://i45.tinypic.com/1t4oq9.jpg


----------



## JGM0658

Go get it before they change their mind…..


----------



## DaddyZ

Looks Very Clean !!!

Probably only used a few Times.


----------



## Dcase

Emma, I think the paint color is kind of neat but it wouldn't really fit with my other planes… It looks like it is in great shape. I think it is def worth 50 dollars to someone needing a good #7..

Yesterday when I was at Woodcraft I picked up one of these for 5 dollars..









I bought it thinking it would be good to clean up the surface rust that shows up on my planes/tools.. They had coarse, med and fine, I got the medium. I tested it out last night on one of my planes that had a fine layer of surface rust on the sides… It worked GREAT. Only took a mater of seconds to clean all the rust off the sides and the block did not leave any noticeable scratches on the steel. I am going to keep this by my planes for quick cleanings. The block wears away to expose new grit so it will last a lot longer then sand paper and it can be used dry… Very handy to have… Next time I am out there I am going to grab the fine grit as well.


----------



## starringemma

What's the thought on the green hammered japanning? I like it but I'm guessing that it's a collectors nightmare.


----------



## bandit571

Looks almost like a Clifton style, or an Anant style paint colour….


----------



## donwilwol

It looks like a high knob with hardwood handles, so if that's true, it doesn't have a whole lot of collector value anyhow.

I've seen a lot of guys who restore and resell paint a different color. Its not uncommon. For $50, its a great user, and I'm sure you could probably make a few bucks if you decided to resell it.


----------



## starringemma

Thanks Don I think I'll pick it up.


----------



## donwilwol

remember, we're looking at a small picture of what looks to be a plane in great shape. Look it over well and make sure its not covering up a major flaw. Make sure the mouth is clean and free of cracks, the frog is tight and sole is flat (or reasonably close)

I can't see a frog adjuster screw either, which still doesn't make it a bad user, it just means its been parted together. That could be the picture as well.


----------



## JGM0658

Dan those sandflex are great, I have them for my planes as well and if you use the medium and fine grit you leave the planes looking like new. LN sold them to me and told me this was how they refurbished the planes sent to them for repair.


----------



## chrisstef

I use the sanding sponges found in the drywall section at the borg. Probably the same thing. They kill it on old planes after an evapo bath.


----------



## bandit571

I have a sheet of the 3M purple scratchy pad for that. Just used it on a Stanley Type11, #4, as the pits were turning orange (again). Use it with a drill, to clean rusty bolts. I chuck the bolt into the keyless chuck, and spin the bolt on the purple pad. Better than Brasso on brass items, too.


----------



## Dcase

I was previously just using wet/dry paper with some mineral spirits or WD-40 to clean up my planes. I would fold up some 400 or 800 grit paper, get it wet and sand the rust off. That worked fine but its a little messy and the paper does not last long… The sandflex box is a lot better way IMO.

What a mess..


----------



## Northwest29

Bandit, thaks for the info. Yep, it is 14" in length. So, when looking for brass screws for the tote and knob, as well as the adjuster knob will they need to be for a Stanley #5, or will any for a larger Stanley work? Can you suggest a good place to purchase them?

I must confess that I have used this plane very little in the past primarily due to the plastic handle and tote. That's the reason I want to 'upgrade/update' the plane. I'm not even sure I know how long it's be under my bench, perhaps 15 years or more?

Again, my thanks.

Ron


----------



## starringemma




----------



## donwilwol

Ron, are you making or buying the knob and tote?


----------



## Dcase

Ron, The brass depth wheel from any Stanley bench plane (except #1 &2) should work on your plane. I believe they all have the same threads. The bolts for the knob and tote should all have the same threads as well.


----------



## bandit571

Didn't want to hang around at that one thread, and feed a TROLL, so I went down to the Dungeon. Ihad five block planes to check out, two flunked the test, and will be going to ebay later today. The rest?









A "Blue" Stanley #220. Seems to work ok…









A Shelton 118 clone, seems to be ok….









A Craftsman/ Sargent 306, seems to do quite well. The two that flunked? A Sargent 130 clone ( it will make a bad impression on your hand: Cuts) and a Handyman version of a #120. Works, but barely. And I HATE 120s


----------



## bandit571

tried out a few Bench planes as well. Had a Union #3









A red frogged stanley ….









A little #33 scrub plane….









Last plane of the afternoon was some rusty old Stanley. Had to bring it upstairs into a better light..









Might need a clean up, before to long…


----------



## lysdexic

Bandito, that last one looks like a nice type 11


----------



## bandit571

That one IS the $5 Challenge Plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, the close up puts me on the fence. Look it over well. If the paint and the refinished handles are ok and its just a bad refinish job, its up to you, it can be refinished and be nice, but its almost like it was painted like it is to cover something up.


----------



## ShaneA

The #7 has some WWII qualities to it. Looks like a post-sweethart plane. But it looks like it does not have the frog adjustment on it from one of the pics. The refinish job on the wood, is a bit poor. Looks like the screw holding the knob in place is not fitted to the knob correctly. The paint, is well…not my cup of tea, but an easy fix. I dont think you are stealing it at $50. But, seems to be a reasonable price for a kind of odd duck.


----------



## Dcase

I have seen many #7's that are in poor cosmetic condition sell for more then 50 dollars. I am talking planes that were not cleaned and restored. With that green one you get a plane where everything is clean and really all you would have to do is repaint if you wanted to make it black again.

I think with shipping I paid just under 40 dollars for my #7… Here is what it looked like









And with a little work here is what it looks like now…


----------



## ShaneA

I cant believe you replaced that awesome knob Dan. Had to have been a tough call. : )


----------



## Dcase

Shane, I still have that knob in my parts drawer. If you want I can dig it out and send it to you. It could use a good home


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks Dan, but I bet I have at least 5 or 6 sets of extra rosewood knob and totes. I got hoarding issues that need to be dealt with…


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, your more than welcome to send those rosewood knob and totes my way. I deal with my hoarding issue by…..well, hoarding.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah that is how I deal with it too Don. I take the easy road whenever possible. Why deal with your issues right?


----------



## Mosquito

Interesting "hoarding" related story… a couple weeks ago there was a fire here in the twin cities area and the house was so packed full of garbage and stuff that the firemen had to cut through the walls to get in.


----------



## oldschooltools

I must admit I like the late seventy planes by the Henley Optical co,
should anyone be wishing to sell any they have lying around the workshop, always interested

Gary


----------



## starringemma

Does anyone use an airbrush vs aerosol when painting on the Japanning? I have a couple of airbrushes that I've never used. I think an air brush would leave a finer easier to control runs with an option to apply multiple coats.


----------



## shampeon

Emma, a fine, thin multi-coat finish is sort of wasted on cast iron. Rattle cans are fine here, and thicker isn't necessarily bad, to a point. Runs haven't been a problem.

I've used hammered Rustoleum to refinish plane bodies, and it's nice because the texture blends in with the rougher parts of the casting.

There's nothing wrong with using an airbrush, though, if you want.


----------



## starringemma

Shampeon,

I aquired these airbrushes and emeadiatly talked to a guy at a body shop about how to use them and he said 1st just run some mineral spirits through them and practise the flow ajustments on piece of pallet cardboard… then you don't have to worry about cleaning it when you're done playing.

So I've been looking for a reason to try these out plus I think it would be cheaper in the long run. A pint of Rustoleum would paint a lot of Japanning vs rattle cans.


----------



## chrisstef

After a thorough a$$ kickin at work this week i was kindly greeted at my door with this …









A pair if Veritas carcass saws. I havent done as much as take them out the box and set up a well placed picture so no reviews as of yet. We'll see what the weekend brings.


----------



## lysdexic

Those are damn good saws. I really enjoyed mine before I lost it.


----------



## starringemma

Don,

As long as the metal body and parts are good I'll be happy. I printed out the tote template from your web site and I bought a cherry board and had it planned down to 15/16 and bought a 1/2" round over bit, but my $25 band saw needs some tuning before I cut out any blanks. The 1st time I tried to use the band saw was when I tried re sawing a small apple wood log and the blade floated all over and fell off of the wheels.

Bonus Question:
Is there a source for new after market plane parts?


----------



## bhog

^ WHAT?? I am unsure of our friendship again steff.You un pack saws and lay them on a piece of wood to take a pic and forget about the 20 or so strokes of therapy from cutting off a chunk.Pretty frigging wowsers man,wowsers man.Now to make it right-go cut something bro.Everybodys doing it.


----------



## shampeon

Emma: go for it. I guess one issue is the size of the tip in the airbrush. I haven't ever used an airbrush (just HVLP guns with a compressor), so take this with a grain of salt, but you'll want a large enough tip to get, say, and oil-based enamel like Rustoleum through without thinning it too much. You'll want a good volume of material flowing through to build up the paint.

A lot of the folks on OWWM used an alkyd paint specifically for metal on their cast iron machines. You can get it at Sherwin-Williams or Benjamin Moore. They can mix up any color you want. Although Rustoleum works fine.


----------



## chrisstef

Properly reprimanded by the Hog!!

Ill be gettin to cuttin here shortly. Babystef hooked up on his first spoonfuls of carrots. No way was i missin that fiasco. I wouldnt be able to sleep without makin a few cuts and waxing them up though. Ive had a 4 day anticipation of this small victorious moment. Hell i might roll Scotty style and crack a brew. Livin dangerously i tell ya.

Lys - lost the saw?? Huh?? Like you cant find it lost it?


----------



## bandit571

source of plane parts is at Stanleyparts.com They offer the more modern versions of the parts, though.

You MIGHt try drilling out where the tighter curves are, first, then use the bandsaw as close ( or as wide) as you can.


----------



## bandit571

Aboutlike this…









Saves having to try to saw around those tighter turns.


----------



## bhog

Almost makes me lose faith Steff.

Cut a dovetail…lol


----------



## lysdexic

Stef, well actually someone took it. He gave me a couple Jacksons and told me not to talk. To anyone.


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds like a raw deal Scott. We will have to have a talk with this person…


----------



## JayT

Random Friday night pic & dilemma

We remodeled the kitchen this year and I saved the lumber from the old home-built cabinets thinking it could be used for something, maybe a hand tool cabinet. Tonight I finally started cleaning it up-scrubbed off the old finishes, ran over it with a 606 and then finished with a #4. This was the result.










12 inch wide perfectly clear pine that looks like it has some birdseye figure. (Anyone ever seen birdseye pine?) I need to figure out how to channel my inner Smitty to get a good pic-my crappy cell phone camera won't show it. So now I have about 40 bd ft of 10 and 12 inch wide clear pine, most of which still needs cleaned up. Should it still be used for a hand tool cabinet or does someone have a better idea?


----------



## lysdexic

Hand tool cabinet? A better idea doesn't exit.


----------



## chrisstef

Making amends …

Ripping scrap cypress









And crosscutting









We cool brah? 
+1 Lysdex. 
JT - ive got a small piece if the wood you speak of. I thought i was crazy when i said to myself, birdseye?

.


----------



## bhog

Yep were cool.Feel better dont ya?How do you like that sliding bevel compared to one with a round nut?

Ya I have seen birdseye pine too.I built a garage for a guy last year and ended up having to use some culled birdseye studs.I wanted to keep em but I didnt want to drive 40 miles to get new material.


----------



## chrisstef

I do feel better but a proper session needs to be in order. I got a little project i hope to get done fir the saws. That bevel can be a pain in the nut$. That wing nut jammy can get in the way from time to time but its good for a one handed operation.


----------



## lysdexic

What kinda floor you gots there Stef? Is that stained concrete?


----------



## lysdexic

Oh, JayT, I really appreciate your sig.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup Scotty. Stained with danish oil, coffee, glue, and a few blood spots . Its just a bare concrete floor all though it may have been painted yellowish at one point. The original owner must have worked wood a little bit. The knotty pine cabs and vanity in the bathroom appear to be shop made circa 1960. I think were 3rd in the line of owners.


----------



## thedude50

with one of you guys has rebirthd your alter ego. I thought Emma was gone forever

I dont think you can spray real japan the stuff is like glue thick you would have to dilute it a great deal and when brushed it flows very well.

I finished the Monster Cabinet today I will install it and photograph it tomorrow.

Shane there are lots of tricks for clamping things that are long with short clamps there is a current thread called which clamps there are some cool ideas in that thread for when you find yourself clamp challenged


----------



## LukieB

Holy crap, 203 new posts since my last visit, so much I want to comment on.

Shep is down to his final hours of his forced move, coming down to the wire… wish him luck, I'm sure prayers appreciated too.

*Terry*, Nice 45! I am most envious, that thing is sweet. That's exactly what I'm looking for, no restoration needed. Not high on my priority list, but I always "watch" em when they pop up on the bay. That thing is beautiful, should serve you well.

As far as the turned knobs, there's been an update, a couple actually. TheDude has volunteered to turn me a couple low knobs, cause he's doing some already.

Also there is a visitor in my garage at the moment









Coming to stay with me while Shep gets everything straightened out, it was gonna go to storage but he figured it might as well be somewhere where I (and he) could use it. I know nothing about it, so I've promised not to fire it up til he comes over to share his wisdom.

Just gonna get me hooked, and then take it away, LOL

*Mos*, The bench is looking awesome, those bits are pretty cool too. And that Record shoulder is just sexy.

*Dan*, I'm with you, hate the metal dust smell, like the BLO smell. I don't know, just smells like completed project to me. And the stool looks great.

*Bandit* Chisels and planes are looking good, as always. Hope everything is OK heath-wise, Thoughts and prayers your way. Keep up the "plane therapy" : )

*Smitty*, Just wanted to say I'm really enjoying your plane pic with every post resolution, keep it up!!

*Stef* I agree with Hog, get to cuttin' some s**t


----------



## Mosquito

Nice showing Stef and Jay.

I could get used to this, Friday night has been good to me…









Not going to lie, I have been waiting for a workpiece to NOT move when using a combination plane for along time…


----------



## LukieB

*Stef*, I see that in the hour it took me to catch up and write a post, you have redeemed yourself. Now get to cutting some dovetails, LOL

*Jay* I have indeed seen birdseyes in pine before, not to common, and very cool looking. Nice pile of shavings you got there.


----------



## lysdexic

You go Mos!


----------



## ITnerd

Hey All - trying to catch up after a debilitating bout of laziness and two year old twins. Hope everyones been have a good new year so far.

Dan, I saw a few pages back where you found those Sandflex blocks. The Medium & Fine are great. The fine does a really nice job of cleaning up the numbering on old rules and such. If you're doing alot of restoring - this wheel from Beall Tool Company is the best I've found. Its also fast as hell, I have it on one side of my bench grinder.

40 bucks a pop isn't cheap, but I've probably done well over 100 blades, planes and chisels on it, and have barely put a dent into it. It has the abrasive embedded in some sort of fabric-like substrate. Once it gets dirty, just dress it and its good to go. I like it much.


----------



## WhoMe

For anyone looking for a 12 1/2 scraper. This one seems to be priced well with 2+ days left. and looks to be in really good shape. 
Stanley 12 1/2 scraper

HEY, I forgot about this. Now that I have a stanley frog for my #4, I have a what looks to be a union frog for a #4. It has the twisted lateral adjuster like what I have seen on some Union planes. Anyone want it?? I will try to post a picture or 2 of it and post them tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

I'll keep that in mind. The Union #4G I have, has a messed up depth adjuster.


----------



## lysdexic

ITNerd - how do you dress that wheel?


----------



## mochoa

Mos, amen brother!


----------



## Mosquito

I'm out of the right wood for my plane till, so I need to go pick up another couple boards to finish it… Problem is, it *RAINED* last night, and all day today (Friday) and now it's supposed to freeze. Awesome, don't think I'm going to go too far in that garbage…

So I might have to work on what I can on the workbench. Not really sure what that is at this point, though. Need to glue the bottom piece on, and get working on the tool tray, but that will likely wait until later. Maybe start experimenting with wagon vise ideas…

Oh well, getting closer on the plane till


----------



## donwilwol

So, let's see if I can catch up. *JayT* I agree with Scott, Hand tool cabinet? A better idea doesn't exit. (assuming of course he meant doesn't exi*s*t)

*Stef*, nice set of saws. Good to see they cut!

*Lukie*, we're gonna need to see some dust coming from tha sweet looking lathe soon.

*Emma,* parts references http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24092

*Mos* I think we're gonna need a blog on that till. In a few days we'll want to refer back to those pictures and will need to be able to find them.


----------



## terryR

Mos, I think you are my Hero! 

IF I ever grow up, I wanna be just like Mos. And Smitty. Oh, and Andy. And Don and Dan…Oh, never mind! You guys are amazing, overwhelming, and inspirational at the same time…hope everyone has a healthy and happy new year!

Wow, I sure wish Shep lived or moved closer to my shop, Lucas! Get up and plug in that Nove DVR…

I've been milling so much pine the past week for my bench, that my shop smells like HomeD. yuck! gonna belt sand some rosewood this morning to get that good ole reddish fleam coming outta my lungs instead of this yellow pine!!!


----------



## OnlyJustME

The only better idea i can think of is a full hand tool cabinet. Your hand tools deserve a nice looking home.


----------



## mochoa

Mos where you going to put that till? Is it going to lean up against the wall?


----------



## Mosquito

Don, I think I can manage to do a blog for it. I'll have to start taking some better pictures than with my cellphone, though…
-

Mauricio, I plan to put legs on the back so it can stand up on its own, and not have to lean against the wall. But that is essentially what it will do for now. It will go in this corner spot (closet to the right, and the "shop" to the left.)









That's currently where all my planes are sitting on the floor right now.


----------



## starringemma

What do you think of this "Sweetheart" STANLEY No. 607 Bed Rock Plane body? Only problem I see is 2 holes were drilled in it for hanging it on a hook. I'm looking for something like this that I can restore from the ground up. maybe paint the Japanning hot pink with a pearl white tote and knob. So, what's it worth?


----------



## thedude50

hey Terry please unblock me I miss the lathe thread


----------



## bhog

Good stuff mos, Whats up with the notches in the sides?


----------



## bhog

Emma, hell yea…...


----------



## JayT

OK, you guys are right, there isn't a better idea.

The dilemma is that when I originally saved the lumber, it was painted so I figured it was just #2 pine and building the hand tool cabinet was going to allow me to work on and practice hand cut dovetails and some other techniques at low cost and without ruining good lumber. Now I have to find some other project to practice before building the cabinet.

The part that still boggles my mind is that someone painted clear pine. It had several layers, but it was all paint. I cannot for the life of me figure out why spend the money on clear pine just to paint it. Granted the cabinets were built in the 40's, but still . . . . . .

*Mos*, Don is 100% correct, we are going to require a blog of the modular plane till build.


----------



## ShaneA

The tough thing about Bedrocks is the parts are pretty expensive. And,you need lots of parts. Could end up spendy. But, it is a worthy model, for sure.


----------



## JayT

Emma, is the Bedrock complete or do you just have the body? Just finding a frog will likely be expensive-some Bedrock parts can bring nearly as much as a complete plane. For a 607, you are looking at over $100 just to get started. If you are going to go pink and white, I would think a Bailey or another brand would be a better choice.

Edit: Typing as Shane is posting. I must need to learn to type faster.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys.

Bhog, the notches in the sides are so I can still get T-Bolts in the T-track. I had been debating putting another 4" high piece on both sides so it's the same height as the front, but I'm not sure I like that either. I'm thinking I'll leave it the way it is for now.


----------



## WhoMe

"ITNerd - how do you dress that wheel?"

I bet he uses a bustier and a thong…..


----------



## starringemma

JayT

It's just the body and i don't actually have it. I thought about putting a $30 bid on it and hope to find a 607 with a cracked throat an good parts and swap them over.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221175413001?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


----------



## starringemma

Is this really a Stanley? I don't think it is.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-8C-Corrugated-Jointer-Plane-/360556067027?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53f2d0f8d3


----------



## lysdexic

Mos,

+1 on the blog. I for one could glean a lot of information from the thought process. How wide is the till going to be?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Emma, are these local finds or are you finding them on ebay? I've seen some cheaper ones on ebay recently that would be good for restoring from the ground up. Here's one. 
And another good restore project that will be just as good as the stanley as a user.

Never mind i found the couple you posted on the bay. Are you looking specifically for a stanley?


----------



## Mosquito

The useable space is a 48"x24" piece of 3/4" baltic birch plywood. It's 49.5" wide in total, due to the outside wood rails. It will be 24 3/4" deep because of the front rail. I designed it that way so I could fit a #8 with out overhang


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, I think the one with a Sargent blade is a stanley, probably early.

We still haven't seen the restorations of the sweethearts you bought. Lets see 'em.

I don't usually try parting a plane together, except buying a majority of the parts together. I think your going to wind up spending more than just buying one. If you can find one with a broken part cheap enough then go for it, but not the other way around. But that's just my opinion and would love you to prove me wrong.


----------



## starringemma

Only just Me,

yeah they're from ebay


----------



## bandit571

These two planes of mine are now on Ebay…









Handyman's #120 clone..









Sargent's 130 clone ( aka Hand Killer) Going CHEAP!

As for a #8c, I think I hang onto mine a while longer…









Near as I can tell,it is a Type 9 with two pat. dates….


----------



## lysdexic

I am enjoying sharpening on the DMT/8000 waterstone "system".

Last night I got a chance to polish the back and hone the edge of the LN rabbet block and rehab the edge of the V BU Jack. The BU Jack was dull and nicked. The edge suffered from my inattention while (not) using the oil stones.





































A couple observations.

--The course DMT makes quick work at flattening the water stone. Me like.

--Getting the iron square and flush on the LN rabbet requires some fiddling. This makes me appreciate the lateral set screws that Veritas supplies with their planes. I think Mauricio had the same observation on his Stanley #62. Those set screws definitely allow one to set the iron back onto the frog in a centered, parallel position and keep it there.


----------



## starringemma

Don,

I have two of the body's painted but not put together. I'm a bit nervous about cutting out the blank and rounding it over. I'm planning on practicing on some pine before I start cutting into that cherry board… and I'm better at taking things apart than I am at putting then back together.


----------



## Northwest29

Dan, thanks for the useful information.

DonW, although I have never made a tote or knob my plan is to do so. I can't stand the plastic stuff and I need to start somewhere in the world of hand planes as I'm still a newbee.

Ron


----------



## Brit

Nice job Scott. Those shavings are pretty.


----------



## donwilwol

good deal Ron. Making a tote isn't all that difficult. Here is some help. http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/10/12/making-a-bench-plane-tote/

Emma, if rounding them over withe the router makes you nervous, Just use a round or rat tailed rasp. Its just as fast if you're only doing one anyhow.


----------



## bandit571

I think I might have a Project posted about new handles for a plane. Don W and I do similar tasks. IF you do a tote from scratch, be sure to drill the bolt hole first , DAMHIKT. And to kept Smitty's Tradition going here…









Ask Don W how this one looks nowadays…


----------



## donwilwol

Ask Don W how this one looks nowadays…


----------



## starringemma

Don, I'm not nervous about using the router, i'm nervous about turning my cherry wood into scrap. I'm planning on practising making the totes with pine. I've never free hand routed before.


----------



## starringemma

Plane videos: got any good ones?


----------



## CL810

Don Yoda, Have you ever posted a video of you using a round over bit to take the edges off a tote? I tried it and had tear out problems.


----------



## bandit571

The bandit uses a router table, and a "climb cut". Last pass is a regular cut. Or, skip the regular pass, and go right to the sander, and sandpaper.

Free-handing a router on a tote? NOT in my shop. I have yet to find a way to hold that size of a part while using a router on it.

One thing that MIGHT work: Use a smaller "Trim" router, like the Colt, and a smaller radii bit. All you then would need to do is just establish the curves, takng away the bulk of the waste. Then you can sand to the point you like it to be. A sheet of foam under layment or carpets does hold parts, IF you don't try to do too heavy a cut. While a 1/2" radius would be close to the curve you want, there is a problem. You need an area for the bit's bearing to ride on. If a 3/8" radius is used ( and you will be sanding to a curve anyway) it will leave a "flat" for the bearing to ride on, when you flip the part over to do the other face. Little more work this way, but much safer, and a little less tearout.

Smitty time!


----------



## thedude50

I would not do that free hand but rather on a router table much safer IMHO


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## waho6o9

Great plane till Mos!


----------



## donwilwol

So lets define free hand because Lance is right.

Put the router in a table with a round over bit with. A guide bearing on top. From here I go freehand but really recommend you put the tote in a wood clamp. I am pretty sure that's what I show on my blog.

I need to rig up a tripod for my phone. I've got a few video request.

Mos, I really like your till.

Edit. Sorry, I read bandits post after I posted. I use a 1\2" bit. You will sometimes get the ridge bandit is talking about but it sands right out.


----------



## chrisstef

Till my a$$!! That things a landing pad for awesome.


----------



## bandit571

I usually run my totes around on a router table. However, for the ones out there that DON"T have a router table.

Ok. Went stumbling down to the Dungeon awhile ago ( right leg FINALLY feeling weel enough to walk) and took three of the larger planes along. I had a fresh test track ready for them…









Nasty looking Oak4/4, 1×6x48". First up, a Union #5A set as fine as it could get (took a few test cuts, adjusting a little as I went) until…









Board is a bit snarly, full of dips and high spots. Next up, That Union made DE#6c Remade from a wreck small jointer..









Something about this plane I like, maybe the grooved bottom, the wider iron?? Finally, a #6 smooth bottom that was also a Union made plane. This one took a LOT of fiddlin', before I even got these shavings..









I think I'll keep this one as a "Small Jointer" plane. the DE? Might be a little more versatile as both a smoother and a small jointer. The DE has a 2-3/8" wide iron, while the Savage #6 has just a 2-1/4" wide iron.

Finished up the smoothing with a couple #3 planes. I LIKE that Union #3!


----------



## chrisstef

I love my Union 3 too bandit. Its a stocky little plane. Its my main smoother for small pieces.


----------



## shampeon

I say this all the time, but routers, and 20,000 RPM spinning carbide blades, are no joke. Use a heavy wood clamp, as Don suggested, and always keep your mind on where your hands will go if something goes wrong.

But really, a rasp and some sandpaper will work just as well. I like to make entire tote sides curved, so even if I used a roundover bit I'd shape it afterwards with a rasp, spokeshave, and sandpaper.


----------



## lysdexic

Stef said " Till my a$$."

Careful Stef. Al, although silent, still reads this thread daily. Just sayin'


----------



## Mosquito

On more picture, I made a shelf


----------



## terryR

def, no router needed…









...just a little patience…


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks waho and Don

lol thanks Steff. I was originally going to make it only 3' wide. Glad I ended up going 4'...


----------



## lysdexic

Mos, on that note, I would just like to say….....

Happy Saturday evening to you fellas!


----------



## terryR

Awesome till. Mos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










my apologies to Blondie…


----------



## chrisstef

Might need an extra can of 2 stroke Lys ….









Just sayin


----------



## thedude50

hey terry where did you get all the nos k bodys they look brand new


----------



## Mosquito

caul-me…. I love it


----------



## starringemma

mos, what are those vertical rails on your till called?

everyony else, When I said free hand I was talking about on a router table.


----------



## bandit571

I don't always use a router (in a table, I LIKE my fingers) I also have been know to use a belt sander….









clamped this way, or flat,I am using mainly that small wheeled end.









I also have a small drum sander in the drill press. I can use belts from a beltsander, tear it into strips, and sand a tote like I'm shining shoes.

On that router table, I use a lot of "climb cuts" to slowly cut away the waste. I checked, and I do have a 1/2" round-over installed. I am more or less moving away from the router, and using sanders instead. I don't loose more than the top layer of skin, using a sander, on a router, however…...

Router table is usually buried under a bunch of handplanes, anyway…









That's it, with the blue door.


----------



## RGtools

Caul me=Awesome

Scott, the picture of the shaving out of your jointer is surreal, thanks for sharing. I am glad you have found a method of sharpening that suits you.

I need to figure out how to upload a photo from my new phone. I snagged a decent pile o wood today, including two 18" wide maple panels, I wish they had been thicker, but they still had to come home.


----------



## lysdexic

Ryan,

Can you download a photobucket app? If so, it is incredibly easy. So much so that Smitty taught even me to use it.


----------



## Mosquito

Emma, they're just aluminum T-track extrusions from 80/20 Inc that I drilled 2 holes in


----------



## starringemma

Mos,

Are the planes loose enough that you can side them out the top?

Is it made from mdf?


----------



## Mosquito

It's BB plywood and Poplar. They don't slide out the top, the just come straight out the "front". It's just two rails that they sit between. They are as loose or tight fitting as I make them. I left about a 1/8" gap so they be easily put back in the till after using them. The vertical rails are fully adjustable, so I can rearrange them as I want/need to. I'm using t-bolts for all of them.


----------



## Dcase

Neat idea on the till.. I like the tracks..

Scott, Your photos are amazing quality. I like your sharpening set up as well.

I shape all the totes I make by hand with a rasp. I would use a router table but I don't really have one. I have got pretty quick with the rasp though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Stef.

Beautiful pictures Scott. New stones look right at home.

Oh Mos that is awesome man!

Benchy goodness Terry!

Ryan congrats on your imaginary (no pic) wood score. 

Will someone please rattle Al's cage, i miss that guy.


----------



## lysdexic

He is asleep right now. Let me see if I can wake him up.


----------



## Gshepherd

Well it is pretty early, fixing to head to hopfully my final day at the shop move, weather kicked my arse, Thank God for Lukie's help…... It took 2 big tow truck rigs, a huge forklift and 9 hours to move my 12×16 tuff shed yesterday in 13 deg weather. What could go wrong did….. Now just have my pm66, progfile grinder, a few frigs, and a bunch of lumber, dust collector and moulder will be last. shop is finally starting to look pretty bare….. My stunt of walking on top of the dust collector to the transformer was not one of my best moves and has slowed me down some…... Off to the race now….


----------



## Bertha

ScottyByo demanded that I post this am. I'm 500 behind, so someone give me the cliffs. I picked up my new car and for some reason, guys are paying more attention to me. This is going to be sweet.


----------



## Bertha

emma, I'm very happy to see your name above this post. I woke up to this horrendous rattling sound. Scotty let me out for a whole hour without the ball. Thank you LJ!!!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Ok sunday morning giggler for you fellas. Stef's first ever hand cut dovetails. It aint pretty and i got a lot to learn but did realize a few of my mistakes.



















During layout of the pins my board shifted slightly. 
I need to lessen the angles. 
I need to work on the layout and spacing.

As always im looking for tips, tricks, and general help for the rookie dovetailer. Im working with a bevel gauge and dividers for layout btw.


----------



## Brit

Stef - If you PM me your email address, I'll send you a PDF I have which has some great tips for getting perfect dovetails every time.


----------



## chrisstef

So youre saying these arent perfect Andy? Lol. PM comin your way buddy. Thanks!


----------



## LukieB

Stef, keep at it, If they were easy, everyone would do it!


----------



## chrisstef

Damn straight Lukie. Ill get em eventually. On the bright side the news saws cut like the dickens and my kerfs were fairly straight. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Brit

Of course you can guys. Info on the way.


----------



## Mosquito

that's rally not too bad for your first try Stef. I remember mine, mucho dismay…


----------



## starringemma

EDIT:
Sorry, blog


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I remember the first few I tried. Scary stuff. Good news is, progress is quick. Just need lots of practice boards.


----------



## Mosquito

I also found that I preferred using poplar over pine. I would take a 6' poplar board, and cut it up into 6" pieces with the miter saw, and just go at it


----------



## chrisstef

Shane - im gonna cut up some pine and poplar boards and have at it. Little by little. This guy aint scared.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Me too Stef.


----------



## bandit571

For "half blind" Dovetails…...the bandit cheats…









Usually don't have the time to finesse them, so









Last time I had a bunch of Half blinds to do, it was for a six drawer Chest Of Drawers, that is a LOT of these dang things to do. Still learning to set up that router to match that jig…..

For the "Through Dovetails", it is a mix of saws and chisels. You know, BAND saw, Coping saw, an actual Dovetail saw. Sometimes, I'll even use a full sized 26" long Rip saw, IF the tails and pins need a saw that big..









Just a matter of "scale" is all…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for letting the gimp out ScottyB Yo.


----------



## thedude50

The most important things in hand cut dovetails are all taught in Rob Cosmans videos. I changed a lot of the things I used to do to fall more in line with what Rob teaches. The videos are not expensive and will help you a great deal. The other thing I found really helpful was Robs Marking knife, it is only for marking dovetails according to rob. However i use mine for many other purposes. his method is sound fast and accurate. Once you have the technique down the dovetails are much easier to perfect. And while they are fun to do when it comes to production joints nothing beats the WoodRat. elegant fast and repeatable I can do a box in a half an hour or less on the WoodRat


----------



## Mosquito

I just used the tenon saw I got from Smitty to cut a dovetail for me workbench. Worked great! Hand cut only for me


----------



## AnthonyReed

Besides routers are loud and get wood chips in your beverage.


----------



## chrisstef

Im with Mos. i bought the saws with dovetails in mind so by hand is how i wanna roll. As of yesterday morning i didnt even know how to lay them out so im a total rook dog. I learn through mistakes and now i know what to look for. Im excited to do another set.

Andy - great info from the email. A few more reads and a few more attempts and i should grasp what its all about.


----------



## Mosquito

I use a thermos brand mug for my water, so I don't have issues with chips in beverage 

It was also my first time using the sawbench to cut the tail board… but the tail board was a little over 4' long. Looks a little gappy on the tail side, but that's because I haven't planed it yet, so the pencil lines will eventually go away, and the tail will be flushed up with the end of the pin board. Should look better then


----------



## bandit571

Let's see, one year I had six chest of drawers to do for one order. Each was to be exactly alike, and have five deep drawers each. Each deep drawer was about 10" deep. That is a LOT of half-blind dovetails to do, even with a router. Completed in three weeks, and delivered. They were for a "group Home" for "Problem Kids". Exspensive woods, inlays? Ah, nope. Just good old Pine. @ $25 per drawer.

I did make a small Cedar box last year ( it is in my Projects page) with through dovetails. I think I'll stick to doing those kind by hand. The half blinds will be routed.

Almost forgot, Smitty Time!


----------



## thedude50

Chris, if you go to my site and click on the rob cosman banner you can get a free 30 day trial membership to his on-line school . There you will see oh ya choose the hand tool school and there you will see several projects he shows how to cut and layout dovetails in there and it will help you a great deal and wont cost you a dime.


----------



## JGM0658

Stef I think your first dovetails look very good. I did notice that layout and the actual cuts were a bit of a problem. You will remedy that in no time. There is a lot of info on the net and you tube about hand cutting dovetails, there is really no need for you to waste your money on some "guru's" DVD or internet class.

What helped me the most is what one guy from FWW called the 5 minute dovetail. Every time you get a chance grab 2 small pieces of wood, 3 or 4 inches and practice laying out and cutting them. Cutting dovetails is a matter of muscle memory. In a couple of months you will be doing perfect dovetails.

PM and I will send you an article on laying out dovetails with a compass, it takes all of 2 minutes.


----------



## chrisstef

Dude - thanks. If i get the time ill certainly see what those methods are all about.

Jorge - yea theres def some layout problems which i think i have figured. Pm forthcoming. Thanks fella.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Also don't forget to read your wood. That top tail is very likely to pop off with the knot being so close. I'm sure these were just 2 pieces of scrap to practice on but a mistake like that on an actual project and you could be recutting and rebuilding a drawer.


----------



## bandit571

Stef: I remember a Roy Underhill episode a while back, that was nothing but how to cut a dovetail, even a miter dovetail. Watched Roy yesterday making a drawer for a tool box "til" by hand cutting a few just by eye. He even shows a little bit on layout.

Smitty Time:


----------



## chrisstef

Good point Matt. They were just scraps but i would hate to make that mistake on a real project.

I got the bug for them thinking about building a toy box for babystef. By the time i get around to building it hed probably be able to give it to his kids lol.

Bandit - ill check for that Roy episode. All i get is T-Mac up here in n'england.


----------



## OnlyJustME

LoL I'm in the planning stage for a toy box for mini me too. I was planning on doing it like Roy's Tool chest. I just hope my planning does take so long that he won't need it anymore either. Of course then i could just keep it for a tool chest.  lol


----------



## bandit571

I can get St. Roy any time, by going to pbs.org. They have at least three seasons worth of shows I can watch. Since the last move ( and new cable guys) haven't seen Tommy Mac since. Four hours of shows, every Saturday, and not a single Tommy Mac amongst them….. Bad enough listening to Roger Cook's accent….

Forgot the Smitty time pictures…


----------



## ShaneA

Don't forget to sign up for the swap. Should be fun again. I look forward to being outclassed…again.


----------



## gsimon

love the compartment style cabinet for holding the planes- looks old world
I think i'll build one
thanks for the pic!


----------



## Kimchi4u

I blame you guys for my recent purchase.

I was at a flea market this morning, not a place I ever frequent, but I was there helping a friend find a part for an old video game console. While he was haggling over the price, I wandered over to an area where they were selling old tools. I found:


----------



## Kimchi4u

Oops, also meant to say that they came home with me for $20 for the pair.


----------



## starringemma

What do you use to shine up the bare metal plane parts such as the lever cap and blade. I was thinking of an oil base slurry on top of very fine emery paper tacked down to a bench top.


----------



## bandit571

I just use a wire cup brush in my drill press..









Usually, that's all I need.


----------



## donwilwol

I use a wire wheel.


----------



## ITnerd

Hey Scotty, just caught up to your question. I use a diamond dressing bar for truing up the wheel.

I also forgot to mention - unless you have great dust collection, this is a wheel to use outside. Between the rust dust and the wheel dust from truing, its a messy affair.

I thought I had some before and after pics, but I can't seem to find them on the memory card. I'll try to grab something rusty from the shop tonight and get a pic up.


----------



## starringemma

I'd like a #8 just to add to my small collection. I'm more into collecting them than using them. Everyone needs a hobby.

So what do you think? It could be cleaned up. I'd sand the knob and tote and maybe linseed oil them, fresh Japaning, and polish the cap and blade.




























http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Bailey-No-8-Jointer-Corrugated-Bottom-Plane-/261153777165?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccdfa660d


----------



## RGtools

Some days just take you in a different direction than you expect. The insect damage in my oak sapwood, was enough to make me want to split it off before bringing the wood in with the rest of my lumber.

These picture show quite well how I spent my afternoon.




























A sharp hatchet makes a beautiful sound.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Yes it does. Beautiful landscape ya got there.

I was dimensioning some logs myself today. My chainsaw needs repair so i went all old school on it with Bow saw, single bevel hatchet, coopers adz, draw knife and my jack plane. A good little work out to get a block of wood to fit into a medium usps priority flat rate box.

Emma, in my opinion that is not a bad looking #8 but there are several others that are still a lower price right now that are just as good. Not too high of a buy it now price since most of them get to be about as much but my cheap butt would still have to try to get one of the others at a lower price.

Any thing specific to your collecting? Only Stanley? Certain type/age? C series or smooth bottom?


----------



## shampeon

Did a previous owner just slap red paint over the entire knobs, brass and all?

Regardless, I agree with Matt. $90 shipped isn't a super great deal for a #8.


----------



## starringemma

OnlyJustMe, 
No, not any specific type or brand. As a new collector I'm eager to build the collection and then worry about up grading as I go along. I'm also interested in building one nice plane out of 2 or 3 cheap junk ones that i can get cheap. Maybe one has missing or broken parts while another has a cracked body with good complete parts.

Something like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-608-C-Antique-Bedrock-Jointer-Plane-For-Parts-No-Reserve-/121051851597?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2f40ab4d

It's missing a few parts and the lever cap has a chip in it but it would be a good restore if the price is right.


----------



## thedude50

where is everyone tonight


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice score there Ryan. Looks like you had a good day!


----------



## stonedlion

*Emma* - for shining up a lever cap, you can try some 1500 or 2000 grit sandpaper, that will *bling* it up, if that's what you want.


----------



## bandit571

Out checking out Chip breakers. I think somebody has the wrong one. Seems a Handyman CB is a little shorter than a "normal" Stanley one…









Imagine that….


----------



## bandit571

Forgot the Smitty Photo…


----------



## WhoMe

I think this is one of those buck rogers planes. 
Millers Falls 709

Last I saw, it was going for $108

And OnlyJustME, I had my eye on that TY11 7C. It went for $81. Which is a great price for one of these lately and several broke the $100 mark. I just wish I had the $$ to get it or I would have bid on it. Oh well maybe next time.


----------



## starringemma

Richard,

Yeah, bling it like a mirror. 2000 grit then maybe a buffing wheel. I want to look into doing that electron bath with the battery charger and Borax for cleaning off rust.


----------



## stonedlion

I made my own electrolysis rig last summer, it's super easy and works well, just make sure you get the polarity correct. I used a short piece of rebar from B.O.R.G. for the sacrificial piece. I roughed it up with a wire wheel first to expose some fresh metal.


----------



## terryR

...have collected all the pieces for shocking vintage tools…just too lazy to put the package together and plug it in.



RG, your place looks like ours…fencing everwhere, trailers, lots of grass to mow, mountains in the backdrop, and the always present power pole! I swear I can't take a photo outside WITHOUT a pole sneaking in somehow…Oh, nice hatchet you got there! And congrats on a hard day's work well spent…


----------



## Dcase

This past weekend I went to use my power planer and when I turned the wheel to raise the bed I realized that it was not going up.. After about an hour of troubleshooting I discovered that the crank gear was stripped out. Probably just from years of use? I hope I don't have a hard time trying to find a replacement.

Anyway, with the planer out of commission I had to use my hand planes. No big deal, just took longer. It reminded me just how useful it is to have hand planes in the shop and know how to use them. If I didn't have any planes and my planer broke down I would be screwed. Thats why every woodworker should own at least a couple planes and know how to use them.

Time to call Mini-Max and see if they have replacement parts for my machine..


----------



## starringemma

Dan,

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/


----------



## thedude50

+1 what Dan said


----------



## DanKrager

I've been polishing on this baby a little. The "original" handle was oak and badly discolored by contact with the iron. This is a cherry replacement I made and finished with Antique Oil and wax. The cherry came from a tree in Indiana.
There's a kinda funny story about this plane if anyone wants to hear it. It's too long for here.



























The blade mechanism intrigued me and is much easier to make an accurate adjustment than on a 45, 46 or 55.
DanK


----------



## Dcase

Emma, Thanks for link. I checked it out and I didn't see any parts for my machine on there..

I just called Mini-Max to get the price on the parts that I need and the table lifting gear set is 180 dollars! Damn. The machine is about 20 years old though and this is the first mechanical part that has gone out on it. I am going to check with some local machine repair shops and see if they can possibly replace the part for cheaper.

Advantage to hand planes… Replacement parts are a LOT cheaper!


----------



## Dcase

Dan, that is a really nice plane. The handle looks great.. Oh and no story is to long for this thread… Do tell.


----------



## DanKrager

About 15+ years ago, my good friend suggested that I take a bunch of tools for trading and we would tour the east coast looking for some carving tools for me. Since I had a 45 I decided the Siegley would be a most valuable trading plane. We traveled for two weeks and one of the memorable stops was Bill Phillips place in PA. I have never seen so many tools in one place. The collection would dwarf any big box store in its entirety. I was thoroughly intimidated, but my friend said Bill is fair and friendly. So after 3/4 day browsing quickly and I dried the drool off my shirt I laid out my tools on the trading table, what I had brought and what I wanted. He picked up every tool, looked it over and asked questions, every tool but this plane. I had hopes that this plane alone would be worth as many as 10 carving tools. Offers were swapped, but before decision was made I asked why he didn't seem interested in this plane. He laughed, winked at my friend, and wiggled his finger to follow him. After about 10 minutes of sideways walking, we came into a small room maybe 8×10x10 high lined with shelves floor to ceiling as tight as they could be. On those shelves, tightly packed, were hundreds of sisters and brothers to my prize plane. "Why would I want another one?" My mouth dried out from having dropped open. I blinked and was utterly speechless. The only response I could come up with was "...because this is the only other one in the world you don't have?" We all had a good laugh and worked our way (slowly) back to the trading table where our business was completed. I came home with a nice arm full of chisels, a nice Foley grinder, an Emmertt patternmakers vise, and a couple other small items, ... and the Siegley. 
I often wonder what happened to that collection after Bill passed a few years ago now. 
DanK


----------



## Dcase

Dan, good story… Traveling around for two weeks sounds like it could be a lot of fun. I would be happy finding the time just to travel around for a few days and look for tools.


----------



## bhog

Got French Polish?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work and great story DanK.

Damn Hog! Whatcha got going there?


----------



## starringemma

Has anyone attempted to make a new body on and plane with a wooden body?


----------



## donwilwol

for Emma

Cool story Dan. I like the Siegley. Nice job on the tote!


----------



## chrisstef

BHog at it again with that shellac. You know how to shine up some wood there bro. Lots of practice im sure.


----------



## donwilwol

What do you use to apply the shellac? Mine typically looks ok, but I'm not always after "ok".


----------



## thedude50

I use a fuji Hvlp it makes for a flawless finish


----------



## mochoa

Hey are you guys getting in on the marking knife swap? 
http://www.elfster.com/exchange/view/9015602/68af89/


----------



## Brit

If you haven't seen it yet, watch this video that Paul (Shipwright) posted. Be prepared to feel inadequate.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/45381#reply-565382


----------



## bhog

For a french polish I use cotton rags and either cheesecloth or an old sock or whatever inside.
A decent brush works ok with practice.
I have a couple sprayers too.

Im still unsure about the marking knife swap Maur,I am getting ready to be extremly busy.I will say im a possible.


----------



## bhog

^Woah.Pretty awesome.If I won the lottery I would have to make stuff like that to make the time pass….right.


----------



## donwilwol

I think Scotty has some socks with holes in them. Will they work?


----------



## lysdexic

Andy, I saw that video. One thing is obvious, for whomever made that, it was a labor of love.


----------



## Brit

Family business Scott - 1740-1795. They made around 60 pieces of furniture. You can read more about them here.


----------



## bandit571

for the Stanley #62 addicts out there, there is an "as is' 62, with just over 6 days left on the auction, price? $.99 or so. Tote is cracked, but it is the right one. There is a chip out in the mouth area. All else looks decent, for an "as is" plane.

Smitty time…


----------



## CL810

Christmas present from my brother - a type 6 Bedrock 604 that was my grandfather's. I was not woodworking years ago and not interested in the few woodworking tools my grandfather had so my brother got them when the estate was settled. I had completely forgotten about the tools so it was quite a suprise.

Before










After


----------



## CL810

I wanted to smooth out a piece of metal quickly and one of my Dia-Sharps was handy so it was employed. Looks like there's a low spot in it. So now I'm going to have to check all of the Dia-Sharps for low spots that may be in worse spots when it comes to sharpening.










I've had these for almost 6 months and really like them. Since I use these almost exclusive for plane blades mounted in a honing guide I must have never gotten this close to the back/front of the plate.

Also the rust stains have built up and I'm open for any tips on removing them. Thanks.


----------



## SirSeth

Hey all. Some of you advised me in this thread a while back. Thanks for the advice.

I ordered a Ward Masters #3 from Don that he restored. In my opinion it was a very fair price for a good user tool and I look forward to using it on my next project.

With this, my set will look like this: Stanley Block, Ward #3, Record #8. My dream plane would be a Veritas low angle bevel up smoother, but I don't expect to splurging on that anytime soon.

Cheers, 
Seth


----------



## bandit571

Update on the #62 on Ebay: just went over $8.00, still six days to go….

Smitty Time:


----------



## waho6o9

Awesome work CL810, and thanks for the details.


----------



## bandit571

Price has since doubled on that #62. Ok, which of you addicts is after it?

S.T…....


----------



## LeChuck

Here is my new plane, a #7 from Record, circa 1954-55.

I just cleaned it up this weekend, polished all the screws and brass pieces etc… The iron had some bad nicks so I spent a lot of time with some sandpaper to get that out and also made a new bevel because the previous one was pretty shallow. Went as far as 1/8" until I got really tired of it, then finished with a water stone. After some use, I will progressively sharpen more of the new bevel.

Everything in this plane seems well made and solid. The frog has no side to side play at all. I really didn't like the finish on the beech knob and handle. Dark red, it looked bad and made the handles feel like plastic. I sanded it all, which was no fun at all, and refinished with some dark walnut Watco, then some paste wax. I didn't sand through all of the darker parts as that would have taken off too much material, and also didn't do the best job in applying and buffing the wax, but they still look and feel tons better than what was on there. Some day I'll probably try to make my own handles out of something nicer than beech but my project list is too long and this will do just fine


----------



## lysdexic

CL -beautiful job on the bedrock.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here's how many Epic Thread posts have gone down in the past:

"UPS package waiting for me when I get home!..."










A handplane of my dreams arrived today…










Okay, not a Stanley original, but with cocobolo tote and knob, it's a close at it gets in 2013.










Sweeeeet….


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my goodness….she is a beauty. Congrats!


----------



## bandit571

Sheesh, some people will do anything to post a plane picture…...

Bloody show-off! LOL! I'll check the listing in a bit, but that #62 is still raising in price….

I guess I'll have to post a photo, too. Smitty has posted a plane, so..









Something I sold last summer, for $40…


----------



## Mosquito

Bandit, I don't think the price means anything for the next 5.5 days, or so. It was only listed a day ago.
-

Smitty, that's one sweet plane… now we're going to get a double dose of low angle sneakery from you…


----------



## starringemma

While looking at planes on ebay I see a lot of people using the phrase "scary sharp" does this just simply mean that it's so sharp that it's scary? Or is that like a model type?


----------



## ShaneA

Scary sharp is a method of sharpening using progressively finer sandpaper.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

THanks, Shane and Mos. Not an attempt to show off, Bandit. Just excited is all. Thought about pulling the trigger for this the better part of two years, now I'm looking forward to using the freak out of it…


----------



## LeChuck

And they couldn't find a less corny name for it


----------



## bandit571

It means the seller cut himself on the iron, while setting up photos. Some will be sharpened on the scary sharp method. Sometimes not. Mine i describe a quite sharp, just to warn the buyer to be careful when they open that USPS box.

usually just means it was sharpened.

Here it goes, again..









#1204


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty! Good for you brotha. Cocobolo huh? Did you get any extra irons? A2? Is this your first Lie Nielsen? I can't remember. I gave strong consideration to this plane but decided against it. I am a expecting package tomorrow myself.


----------



## starringemma

CL810,
Nice job on Grandpa's plane! That's the kinda thing that i want to do.

LeChuck,
Is that the original japanning? blue


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, got the grooving iron as well (but they shipped a standard one instead, follow up required tomorrow). A2, first LN plane (iron on the #62 is LN; you've seen that #62, haven't you? Well, just in case, here it is in a 'before' shot:


----------



## mochoa

Oh snap! Smitty that thing is sweet! Congrats.


----------



## starringemma

Thanks Shane,

Is there a thread on scary sharp technology?


----------



## LeChuck

Emma, yes, the Record planes are blue, although it seems that it has changed over time and the more recent ones are in a different, lighter shade.


----------



## ShaneA

62?...Smitty has a 62? Can we get a pic Smitty? : )

Emma, there is lots of info out there on it. You could start with a honing guide for about $10, a flat substrate like glass, granite, mdf, table saw etc. Then stock up on sandpaper, multi grits. I am no expert though. Low upfront costs…but always ongoing costs.


----------



## lysdexic

How do you order cocobolo from Lie Nielsen? It is not part of their normal ordering process. I assume you must call them or email.

I'd love to see a picture with better lighting.


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty knows people….and people know Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I can get a well-lit pic if you'd like, but it gets shinier…

Emails with Kirsten will get you options. I had heard they offered rosewood; that's been discontinued. She recommended the cocobolo and I went with it.


----------



## starringemma

Auction just closed. It went for $127.50 with $15 shipping

I'm going start Japanning my planes bodys in turquoises green.

EDIT: It is a damn sexy plane, you have to admit that.

RE-EDIT: I didn't buy it someone else did.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Emma, I have a Type 16-ish #7 for sale that's turquoise ready if you're interested.


----------



## waho6o9

congrats Emma, she looks might fine


----------



## ShaneA

The 62 and the LN will be housed in the penthouse, aka the hoosier, no?


----------



## waho6o9

http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=016283335483199634424%3A4na88symhay&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=scary+sharp&sa.x=5&sa.y=12

There's a lot of info on scary sharp in LJ's as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#62, definitely. In the sliding cubby, built for it and the cambered jack. I'll have to find a place for the #164.


----------



## thedude50

Cocobolo is a serious up charge from LN they don't give that stuff away Congrats Smitty I love mine I am sure you will too .


----------



## starringemma

Shane, I watched a video a few days ago where a guy stored his stones in Tupperware filled with slurry, he had like 800, 1,000, 2,000 grit stones. He also had these slurry sticks that he would rud on the stones to make the slurry thicker. He also had a honing guild.

I also watched a video by a guy from a company called something like "super awesome tools" and they mad a really great honing guild.


----------



## Mosquito

you mean Very Super Cool Tools?
http://vsctools.com/shop/product-category/sharpening-jig/


----------



## starringemma

waho6o9,

I didn't buy it! I want to be on the other end of a deal like that.


----------



## waho6o9

There's no reason why you can't Emma


----------



## starringemma

Smitty_Cabinetshop,

Right now I'm looking for 17's and 18's

I really want some Bed Rock planes that need a little elbow grease. I'm watching a "Sweetheart" STANLEY No. 607 Bed Rock Plane body, nothing but the body sitting at $40

My thought was to get the body and use it as a paper weight until I can find a "Sweetheart" STANLEY No. 607 Bed Rock Plane with a cracked throat and good frog, blade, chip breaker and thumb cap for $50

I feel compelled to follow DonW's advice in that it's not the best way to go. I have already bought 3 boxes of miscellaneous plane parts… a box of #4 #5 & #6 parts. I want to start my own little indoor plane scrap yard.


----------



## starringemma

Waho6o9,

I will some day soon. but first I want to build my own collection and then sell them as i upgrade.


----------



## starringemma

Mosquito,

Yeah, that's the guild alright. I can't remember the guys name but he has some great wood working videos although they are very long and drawn out.

Speaking of woodworking video, how about that Matthias Wandel?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rosewood knob and tote, knurling on the adjuster I didn't check, nor have I looked for the Stanley print on the lateral adjuster. It's 16 - 18, I'll have to look closer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And for lysdexic…


----------



## lysdexic

Isn't that gorgeous?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I really like the this wood choice vs. cherry. Really. The iron does need honing, though.


----------



## bandit571

Well, with any sort of luck, by this time tomorrow, I'll be down to just three block planes…









#??









#??









Next up ( maybe) will be…









IF all goes right ( never does, around here) I'll have a replacement for it.


----------



## mochoa

Damn that 164 is sexy!


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty…nice!

Emma, believe me, parting Bedrocks could get spendy and time consuming. A single line 607 cap could easily bring $60+. If you watch diligently in the "newly listed" you could pick off a 608 or a 607 for about $100. I think I pd $90 for my 608. I too keep an eye out for a 607, I want to be $120ish or less on it. Been a long empty wait.


----------



## thedude50

I have that body in my sights too as I have a entire 607 with a cracked body this would give me a complete sellable plane so bid high if you really want it Emma cause i will be


----------



## thedude50

just in case you would like to check out some of my latest work here is the link


----------



## LumberRegular

this looks like an art haha


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty Smitty smitty. Nothing like waking up to a beautiful #164 shot. It's been on my want list since I got the #62. I should have got the #164 instead!!!

beautiful ,beautiful ,beautiful .

Emma, Shane gave some good advice. I paid $100 for my 608. It was in nice shape but had 2 holes drilled in one side. Worked out great because I built a fence for it.


----------



## mochoa

Now I need another #7 dedicated to edge jointing with a fence on it.


----------



## racerglen

It NEVER ends does it Mauricio ?
Same with refurbing, Emma started a thread on squares, next thing I'm hauling stuff out, checking for square, and 
rubbing on the AutoSol..never knew that old Starrett 12" ruler from the auction box was in that good a shape..
;-)


----------



## mochoa

Your right Glen! But it might be cooler to make a krenov jointer that is not so wide with a fence that can be adjusted up and down with a couple of knurled knobs? Because if he fence is too long you cant use it on narrower boards.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, have you tried a fence? I've found I only use it on wide stock. Typical 3/4" or so I can work without a fence. Although a krenov style jointer would be cool too. I don't mean to squash your reason to make one


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, that is a very nice plane. I think you made the right choice with the wood handles. I like that darker more then I do the Cherry. Sweet plane.

You guys have been posting a lot of cool pictures lately and I realized that I have not posted many new plane photos lately.

So here are a few from the other day..

The #34 trans w/ new Pinnacle iron in action.. Borrowed the iron from my #8. 









KK 4 1/2


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful acquisition Smitty. Congratulations.

Great shots Dan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks Dan and Tony. I'm very pleased with the tool so far, but need to run it through some paces to see what it can do re: tear-out, it's primary purpose. Maybe time to retrieve a chunk of hickory…

Dan, love those #4 1/2 shots. Bloody things are foaming at the mouth!

Here's the look in cherry…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like the cherry and it darkens with time. Lysdexic pointed that out in one of his blogs, i believe. The Cocobolo is gorgeous from jump though. Impossible to go wrong in either case, imho.


----------



## mochoa

I hear you Don, I'm just looking for excuses to make more shop built planes.

I kind of like Jointing by hand though (besides the fact that I don't have a power jointer). It is a fun challenge to read the edge, have your jointer set for just the right shaving and take off exactly the right shaving in the right places. I bet that's what golf feels like.

Dan, very nice, I've missed your pictures of gossamer shavings.

Smitty, the Cherry is very nice but you really get the WOW factor with the Cocobolo.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I like the look of Cherry after years of aging. It does get really nice and dark. when we were kids my brother carved a dolphin out of cherry and i think used BLO and then polyurethane on it and now its about the same color as the cocobolo now.
I've been wondering why they didn't do apple wood totes and knobs for the old planes when they used it for the old saws. I might make some a change all mine to apple wood. That way even though i don't have all the same brand or type of hand plane they would all be uniform in one way to tie them all together and to me.


----------



## Dcase

^ Good question about the apple wood. On the other hand how many saws were mass produced with Rosewood handles?


----------



## OnlyJustME

I guess the question can go both ways. I wonder what the determining factor was why the applewood tote on a saw was quality but it had to be rosewood on a plane?


----------



## Bertha

Lots of awesomeness in here.

Smit, I'm dying to know what you think about that plane after about a week or so.


----------



## Bertha

OJM, I'm with you 100+ on old cherry. I think finishing cherry might just be overthunk. Just let it do its thing. Nature will provide.


----------



## Dcase

With the apple wood my guess is Disston probably had some kind of deal with the larger apple orchards to get the wood. A single apple tree does not produce much lumber so you would really need a lot of trees to make the amount of handles that Disston made.

The companies that made planes probably couldn't get enough apple wood to put them on mass produced planes. That is just my wild guess though.


----------



## Mosquito

I also like aged cherry. The dining table and chairs I have in my apartment came out of my grandparents' house after my grandmother passed, and my grandfather moved into assisted living. I'm not sure how old it is at this point, but it's solid cherry, and relatively dark


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, here is a recent post of a disston with a rosewood handle.


----------



## Gshepherd

Oh wow, gone for a few days on vacation and come back and see we have some new faces, Like Emma and Bertha, welcome aboard…....

Meeting Electrician this afternoon so he can take out the Lights I had put up and I am done with getting the old shop closed down. Take a few years off to recover from the move and lick my wounds. Came home around 3 or so yesterday with the Moulder in tow and walked in the house and Lukie being such a good Bro was checking to see if Moulder was loaded and I ate and slept till around 4am….. Only got up once for Mother Nature so for me that is a record. I have to admitt though I am not as young as I used to be. 36 hrs straight did kick my butt this time. I think the cold had a lot to do with it being only 2 deg outside and not being dressed for it.

A big Hand for Lukie, cause without his help I still be out there…. You know how help can be…..... some are worthless as tit$ on a Boar, but at least with Lukie, he knew how to use the tit$.... I do not think his wife will be sending me a B-Day card anytime soon but he at least weathered the storm to help me out. Only time I wanted to cause him any harm, is when he hit my newly torn up shin. But that soon passed after I walked behind the truck and smacked it against the hitchball. Funny sometimes how things just work themselves out…...

You know there are things that happen that you will not forget, for me on this move was watchin Lukie walk around with a chubby, boxing up the old tools and then the split second I knew I made a bad choice taking that short step from the dust collector to the newly dusted top of that transformer and when We were unloading at 1130 at night at Lukie's place in -3 deg temps and freezing our butts off when his dad walks out with some kick a$$ Hot Spicy Cider….. Oh the memories….......


----------



## Dcase

Don, I know there were some made with the Rosewood handles it just was not as common.

Another thing to consider is that more wood is required to make a saw handle then it is a plane tote & knob. You also end up with more waste with the saw handle. Probably would have been a lot more expensive for Disston to do all the saws with Rosewood.

With the planes they can get a lot of totes and knobs made from a small amount of wood.

Again, just my guessing here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad the move is coming to an end and glad that you had some quality help Shep.

Cheers Lucas, damn fine show.


----------



## chrisstef

Well done Lukie and im glad you're on the move Shep. I bet setting up a new shop will be much more fun than dismantling the old one. Ohh and Lukie, i bet Shep wont even miss that box of molding planes you bamboozled for at least another year.


----------



## thedude50

Here is my latest project I kicked this out in one afternoon I am very happy with it tell me what you think. 
\


----------



## Bertha

Big props to Lukie.


----------



## starringemma

Is this to good to be true?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FINISHED-HARDWOOD-HANDLE-HAND-WOOD-PLANER-SHAVER-BENCH-PLANE-33-/140906108168?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cea89508

BENCH PLANE #33 A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item in its original packaging

More than 10 available at $18.89 each

Ground and polished high carbon steel base and sides
Handsome hardwood handle
Cutter fully adjustable for depth of cut
23° blade angle
Blade dimensions: 3-5/16" L x 1.775" W
Overall dimensions 8.25"L X 4.5"H X 2.2" W
Weight 2.1 lbs


----------



## chrisstef

Western Mass folks …. Here's that basically NIB #45.

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/tls/3491451629.html


----------



## donwilwol

emma, you can buy it here for half that http://www.harborfreight.com/no-33-bench-plane-97544.html

A few have one (not me) and say they make decent scrubs. I think stumpynubs has a bog or video on converting it.


----------



## Dcase

I bought one from the local HF because they were on sale for like 8 dollars. There is no frog and very little support for the iron so I found it to chatter a bit on harder woods. Not a premium plane by any means but it can make shavings. Not just scrub shavings either..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dan, much like Don, can produce gossamer thin wood shavings with a rock; word to the wise Emma.


----------



## BTimmons

Emma, just confirming what the others have said. Those planes are about ten bucks at Harbor Freight. So whoever is selling them on eBay for almost double that is just shamelessly gouging people, and pretty much deserves to be publicly shamed.

According to the packaging on mine, they're manufactured in India. And here is the aforementioned episode where Stumpy tweaks one to serve as a scrub plane. I've done the exact same thing with one that I bought, and I have to say, for ten bucks it works pretty darn well. Anything that cheap will never compete with the subtlety and control that you can pull out of a top of the line plane, but for a scrub plane, subtlety is out the window.


----------



## bandit571

yep, good $9.00 Scrub plane….









Hungry little bugger, too!


----------



## thedude50

I bought one for 6 bucks in the parking lot sale


----------



## thedude50

I have two flat top bedrock 605 I will take offers for the pair or each


----------



## starringemma

Thanks everyone I'll take a look at harbor freight and the watch the stubby video.

every day I learn more and more about what I don't know


----------



## CL810

In my limited experience I've never seen a spokeshave like this:


----------



## JGM0658

They are quite common, Veritas has a modern version.


----------



## chrisstef

Heres the second round of Stef vs. Dovetail …

Layout still needs work but an improvement none the less.


----------



## ShaneA

Stef…eating pickles and cutting dovetails. Coming along nicely. By round 4 or 5 I predict victory.


----------



## Gshepherd

When I see these pics they scream Fat Pencil …......OP What is that?


----------



## chrisstef

Could be the cause Shep. Ill stick to the marking knife and no pencil next time and see what happens. Wife loves the pickle Shane.

OP - original poster. 
OG - original gangster.


----------



## bandit571

Maintainence day for a #4 handplane. Seems all those pits were filling up with a reddish colour…









Gave it a wire brush treatment, and then some light oil, just to slow the red spots down a might..









Night light in the kitchen gives a Reddish glow to things. See if anyone knows this old #4…









One more look?









I THINK it might be a Stanley Type 11, #4c????


----------



## bandit571

Got after the brass on a second old plane…









That wheel almost matched the wire cup diameter…









It also had a couple brass bolts, here is one…









Just a #H1203 plane….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Took the iron off the #164 and a few swipes on the #3 DMT (3rd finest, I don't know what grit…) shows a backside not flat to the edge of the iron (bad pic, but you can see what I'm talking about).










Fifteen more swipes and it's consistent.










I worked the back through this plate, then the #4 (finest) DMT, then set the iron in the eclipse and repeated the process on #3 and #4. The factory grind was a hollow grind, so the work on the primary bevel, through both stones, worked halfway up the primary bevel, which I'm happy with. Then to the strop for polishing.










Backside done with 30 swipes, ala Sellers.










Iron, same thing.










Cuts? Yes! A scrap piece of cherry was the victim.



















I know, not as impressive as Dan's shavings and pics, but the touch is glass and that's good enough for me! Very tickled that I can take an iron from LN and improve on the edge. Ain't this a wonderful hobby?


----------



## mochoa

Very nice Smitty, and you answered a question I had. Does stropping compound work on A2? It appears so.


----------



## mochoa

You going to put a higher angle on it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I did adjust the angle by some fraction of a degree by not honing the entire bevel, I know, but it's not my intent to alter the angel. The steel is incredibly hard; when this edge needs help (I expect it to last awhile, based on the edge retention on the A2 #62 iron I have from LN), I'll restore the primary bevel all the way…


----------



## OnlyJustME

He's not a god!!! Finally a bad pic from Smitty. lol


----------



## Dcase

The iron on my LN #102 also required some work before use. The back needed some flattening and the bevel was also not square. It was not off by much but with very little lateral play it needed to be fixed.


----------



## Brit

Smitty said… "it's not my intent to alter the angel".

Agreed. Best not to mess with the angels Smitty. They don't like that. LOL.


----------



## donwilwol

Best not to mess with the angels Smitty.

Especially when you *JUST* got a new #164.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Should have said altar the angel, you're right Andy!

An additional note on this iron - the iron setting jig for the eclipse doesn't have a stop for the angle this iron has. Guess I'll make a new jig next time, or modify my existing one. Consistency is what really matters, right?


----------



## LukieB

Thanks guys, twas a lotta work in frigid temperatures, glad I could help, and glad it's done.

*Stef* LOL, Shep is probably digging around in his storage unit right now trying make sure that was just a joke about the moulding planes, LOL

*Shep*, Don't worry your moulders are still there. That was some damn fine hot apple cider wasn't it?

*Smitty* That thing is very sexy, I also really like the cocobolo, some beautiful shavings coming out of that thing.

*Bandit* That old number 4 is the $5 challenge plane rust bucket, that even Don didn't want to deal with, is it not? It looks amazingly better.

*Dan* Nice pics, keep em coming.


----------



## Mosquito

Task goal #1 for the day, completed. Got the plane till project posted 


I will hopefully be able to get the blog done tonight and posted as well.


----------



## thedude50

As Rob Cosman teaches a great marking knife is needed to make the best dovetails no pencils is a rule to live by. I use a rob cosman Knife as it has a grind in it that hugs the tails when you mark the pins the key then is to leave the line. I have been using robs method ever since the seminar and the dovetails are very good I know you can do it just keep at is if you done want to buy robs knife make your own you can use an xacto blade or you can even buy the blade that rob sells.


----------



## Mosquito

I've used both knife and pencil for marking my dovetails, and I honestly don't see much difference if you're going to "sneak up" on the fit. I cut just inside the pencil line, and I cut just inside the knife line, and go from there.

I will say, though, that with the marking knife it's easier to set the chisel in that and pare away some excess waste, but… I don't know that it matters that much to me. I also typically leave a wider pin as well. For the narrower pins I agree that a knife would be best.

When I cut half blinds, though, I wouldn't have done that with out a knife.

I just use a run of the mill utility knife to mark them out. It just works the best for me, from what I've tried


----------



## chrisstef

Some days nothin goes right including breaking a weld on the arm of an excavator. 









Just flappin in the breeze.


----------



## chrisstef

As far as the tails are concerned im going to try cutting inside the line and paring away at it. The ole sneak up on it style. Ive been trying to spilt the pencil line and it appears im getting close up not close enough for a nice tight fit.

More experimenting to be done. Thanks for the insight fellas.


----------



## bhog

Smitt LN has a decent write up and pdf for a jig for setting angles.If I knew how to do links I would….lol.

Stef broke excavator so he didnt have to work…..nerd


----------



## chrisstef

Hog - Thats what happens when the office guy goes into the field. He breaks stuff. Important, expensive stuff. Ive learned my lesson. Ill keep my loafers on and my boots at the house


----------



## donwilwol

been there - done that Stef. It doesn't make for a good day. Like getting a cement truck stuck *BEFORE* he unloads.


----------



## Dcase

When I made those shaker stools with the dovetail stretches it was really the first time I had done any hand cut dovetail work. When I made the first stool I used pencil lines and when finished I ended up with a lot of gaps that I had to go back and fill.

For the 2nd stool I used a knife to mark the cuts and it went a lot better. Like Mos said, I found it a lot easier to have a knife line to start the chisel in. I had only a few gaps on the 2nd stool.

I have yet to cut any traditional dovetail joints by hand. I have a Leigh dovetail jig so that has pretty much acted as a crutch for me actually trying to do them by hand. I will learn them someday though.


----------



## chrisstef

Don - that sounds like an even worse day, concrete has some pretty firm deadlines. This one, well, the plumbers just gonna have to wait.


----------



## Mosquito

better the plumber waits than you screw up and hit a main…
http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/story/20502624/minneapolis-water-main-break-hennepin-flood-photos


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh no Mos. Thats a serious insurance claim there! Luckily we are digging on the interior of a building to install a new 6" main. That break in the pics must have been a 20" to spit that much water out. Get your swim fins!

EDIT - a 36" main!!!!! 14 million gallons of water!!! Wow, some one should have called before they dug.


----------



## Mosquito

36" main that the backhoe hit, 14 million gallons… oops lol

That and it was only a couple weeks ago, so it wasn't exactly warm lol


----------



## chrisstef

I mean how do you not feel a piece of pipe that big with your machine. I know that when i was running them i could feel if it was tugging on something or not. The sound of scapping a rock is totally different than the sound of scrapping a metal pipe. A backhoe shouldt have the break out force to even budge a pipe that size. He must have really worked at it lol. Unless it was an old clay pipe.


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, My guys (well a gas company sub) hit a natural gas main once. I was working on a building about 80'high and the gas was shooting above it. It seems we hit the line and at the same time the pressure regulator system (which was suppose to limit the pressure to something like 10 lbs) was screwed up and the pressure was *way* higher than it was suppose to be. We had propane heater going at the time, all windows and doors out of the building. Why we were not all blown to kingdom come is a bit of a mystery. I count it as one of my luckier days.


----------



## Mosquito

I think I read somewhere that the main the guy hit was installed in 1891, or something like that. May not have been 100% his fault


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap Don, thats some seriously scary stuff there. They were working on a natrual gas plant across the river from me (@ 10 miles) and they had an explosion which unfortunately killed a bunch of workers and cracked foundations as far as a mile away. Same scenario where the regulators did not work properly. My biggest fear of being the boss is having to call an employees family. I hope and pray to never have that day. Broken machines can be put back together.

Mos - They used clay pipes back in the day that are pretty fragile, sounds like the case on that one. In that case you probably wouldnt feel sticking a tooth through it until it was too late. Then the pressure will blow that sucker wide open. Still might be better than driving a 75,000 lbs machien over a septic tank and going swimming with the lumpfish.


----------



## donwilwol

I was the spotter when we hit an electric main once. Made a bit of fireworks, but nobody was hurt. Took a set of condo units off line. The rocket scientist that put the main in, put the marking tape *under* the electric mains.


----------



## Mosquito

lol my girlfriend's parents had to get a new septic tank after her dad put a back wheel of the tractor in it while snowblowing around their house to sandbag a couple years ago…


----------



## bandit571

Another day of "Poke & Prod" done, one more to go. As usual, get back home and take things out on a few planes..

Seems I have FOUR number four hand planes, and some nasty looking Oak (?) So,









A Stanley #4c ( Challenge Plane) takes a turn..









It even took a second one. Next!









A "Companion #4 smooth bottom…









And it even took a second swipe!. Think I was fightin' the grain a bit with this plank? Next!









a Union #4G, lazy thing only took one swipe! Next!









A Stanley/Handyman #H1204 smooth bottom ( means i have two of each kind of bottom) and it only took a single swipe. Finally cleaned things up a bit with a #6c. Was the one rebuilt from a wrecked DE6c..

It seems I have more #4s than Block planes, imagine that…


----------



## WhoMe

If anyone is looking for a type 11 #7 smooth bottom, here ya go. Current price is $1.04 but it still has more than 6 days to go so I am sure it will edge closer to the $90+ by then. It looks in good shape and just has th top part of the horn missing on the tote. 
#7


----------



## WhoMe

Well, I just picked up a USPS package from the neighbor. I will post it with it's 2 larger siblings tomorrow, All of which are on the "to Restore" list. Yay…. 
And thanks again Scott for the V logo blade. I really appreciate it. 
Unfortunately, that leaves "the expen$ive ones" remaining… those will have to wait… unfortunately
You guys made me do it….


----------



## WhoMe

I finally got pictures of that Union frog. It fit a Stanley #4 so I am assuming that it fits the equivalent Union plane. 
At least that is what I gather the maker is based on info here and the lateral adjuster.
Here are a couple pics. If anyone wants/needs one, Pm me, it is looking for a new home.


----------



## bandit571

Plane till is in the final stages….









The bigger two still need a place to hang out, but….HEY! Where the rest go?









MIGHT be in a drawer???









Ehhhhhh….. could be…

The top drawers?









Just junk??? Maybe..









Plenty of room for chisels, as well.


----------



## bandit571

As for Union frogs..

all the ones I have, do not have a notch in the bottom..









Number #5A, and a #3 and #4 Union frog. Type 2, that is…


----------



## Gshepherd

Bandit, your shop has a Medieval look about it and it is way cool….... It just reeks old time…....... I do not know why but it just feels cozy….


----------



## bandit571

The name for the shop is now: The Dungeon Shop. Still have another bench due in, and need to set up a lathe. Maybe I better rebuild a few more drawers???


----------



## Gshepherd

Well today I just pretty much took it easy…..... This is what happens when you walk from one level to another just after taking 12 dust collector bags down and the fine flour dust lands on top of your next step….. Right in the middle of the point of no return I did realize I made a grave mistake but it was too late. Luckly I kept my composure and did not crack my head on the cement. It did slow me down some for a few minutes….. A few days later Lukie accidently hit me there and later the hitch ball on the truck got me again…...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DanKrager

THAT's gonna leave a mark! 
Gives me the willies. Be careful, man.
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

that does not look like it was very much fun…


----------



## stonedlion

Random Wednesday night plane photo - the Silver Devil in action. Not completely cleaned up yet, but the blade is sharp and I needed to remove some saw marks.


----------



## OnlyJustME

why men shouldn't shave their legs.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mosquito

Lol Matt, nice.
-

Richard, looks like you've done a great job on the lever cap, at least…


----------



## stonedlion

Thanks Chris - It shined up nice after I got all the paint off of it. Functionally, the plane works as is, and I wanted to see how well it would take shavings. The re-sawn pine board was a perfect opportunity to bring it out to play.


----------



## WhoMe

Shep, OUCH!!!! That is going to take a while to heal.

Bandit, Hmm, interesting. I thought that because the lever was twisted it was a Union frog. But seeing yours now makes me wonder what this frog actually came off of. I guess I will need to do more research. But from what I know, it is not a stanley because of the lever. 
Anyone out there have any ideas?


----------



## bandit571

Franken-levered? Maybe a junky lateral finally snapped off, and someone peaned a fresh lever on it, that happened to be by Union??

Second possible: Stanley bought out Union about 1920, or so. Stanley using up all of Union spare parts? resulting in a "Union/Stanley" frog??


----------



## Mosquito

How did you like it? What is your plan for it's main use? I use mine as a smoother


----------



## Gshepherd

Well guys I am having some serious withdrawls right now. I could always go to the shop and do something cause as we all know there are always things that need to be done. I am sure it will be 40-60 days before I can fire up the machines again and until then I will probably have the sweats.


----------



## Mosquito

hand tools in a spare bedroom with a workmate?

just sayin' ;-)


----------



## Gshepherd

Won't work for me Mos, my workmate is a little upset I will not be around much anymore. I told her she could come if she chose to but she just started a pretty good job and where I am going there are some unknowns…....


----------



## mochoa

You guys see Ms. Debbie's review of the year showing most discussed/favorited projects and blogs. It kind of surprises me that there would be no call out for most discussed Forum topics…


----------



## Dcase

WhoMe- My Keen Kutter planes also have that same twist lateral adjustment lever.

Shep, I can only imagine the pain you felt when you hit that cut on the hitch ball. That probably hurt more then it did when you got the cut didn't it?

I went through a period of WW withdrawls last month when it was to cold to work comfortably in my shop. I ended up moving my sharpening stuff inside the house again. I have set up a small work space in my house every winter but wasn't going to this year. I had to do it though. What I have been doing is on the colder evenings I just run out to the shop and grab a few planes to bring them in for a quick cleaning and sharpening if they need it. I have found that a lot of my planes could use a little extra fine tuning.

Last night I worked on my Stanley #4 Type 9 and a later type Stanley #5. These are extras of mine so when I first got them I didn't go all out in terms of tuning. So last night I spent a little time getting them fine tuned. I think they are both at a premium level now.


----------



## WhoMe

Dan, that is a interesting. I just found a KK plane on ebay and saw the twist of the lever. Maybe it is a KK frog. Dan, do you know if any of the KK Frogs have the notch/split at the base of the frog like the stanleys?
Bandit, I wouldn't put it past someone to do that but who knows. But your shots make me believe it is not a Union frog after all, especially since your 2 examples show no notch at the base of the frog.

And for anyone looking for a KK 4 1/2, here ya go. 
KK


----------



## stonedlion

Chris - Dunno yet. I will say this much, it made short work of that board. I was a little disappointed that I was done so quickly.


----------



## mochoa

I just watched a Charlsworth DVD on shooting boards.

Johnny Blot mentioned it the other day.

He does a couple of things differently. His shooting boards don't have a track for the plane to ride on, his plane rides on the bench top. As usual he uses a #5 ½ for everything.

Also, he clamps the shooting board on the back of the bench through the removable floor of the tool well. The same clamp can also secure miter fixtures.

Another interesting thing he does is that he doesn't bother squaring his plane side perfectly to the sole. Instead he shims the work piece to be square to the sole of the plane with thin cardboard shims.

He has a very interesting take on things, yall should check him out.

I'd be interested to see some of you guys shooting boards and miter shooting jigs. We havent done that in a while.


----------



## Mosquito

Making a new one is on my lengthy "to do" list. Once I'm done with the bench, probably.


----------



## Dcase

WhoMe- None of my KK plane frogs have a notch at the bottom. They all look just like the one on that 4 1/2 you posted a link for. BTW the price on that KK 4 1/2 is a bit high IMO.. I have the same exact plane and I got mine off ebay for a little under 50 dollars if I remember correctly.

My KK 4 1/2 is one of my favorite planes.


----------



## mochoa

Mos that looks like it works just fine.

I read a Schwarz blog where he just glues and screws his shooting boards together as close to square as possible then just takes a shaving or two off with a shoulder plane to get it perfect.

I also like the ones Paul Sellers does where he cuts the wedge shaped dado in by hand, the fence is also wedged shaped and it is friction fit in.

Dan, sweet shavings man. Very clean micro bevel to.


----------



## Dcase

I use the Cherry board more as a bench hook for hand sawing small boards. I have a larger shooting board made out of MDF and that is the one that I prefer for shooting. I don't have a good picture of that one.


----------



## Mosquito

hey, I've got a shoulder plane now… I should check mine for square again


----------



## mochoa

Pretty sweet shooters Dan. I like the dog ear one, pretty neat how it clamps in the vise.

You know who also has a nice one, Toplin, he has a beafier fence that is rabbeted in and then kerfed like a miter box in the middle so it doubles as a bench hook/miter box.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, Dog ear? I have always heard them called Donkey ear.. I suppose it doesn't matter.

The one I just posted a picture of is the second one that I have made. The first one I made was bigger and I had made it so that it could attach to my regular shooting board. My first one was also the design where where the work piece would be upside down so you see the miter as you are planing.

I didn't really like my first board. I make a lot of small boxes with miters and I found it harder to hold the small pieces on the larger donkey ear.

The one in the photo was made primarily just for the small boxes that I make. I think it is the perfect size for box sides.

I would like to see some more videos of David Charlesworth. The whole cardboard shim thing seems like it would be a pain in the ass when you consider that it wouldn't take all that long to square up the side of a plane.


----------



## mochoa

I think your right, I knew it was he ear of some animal… ;-)

Dan, what is your precess for squaring the side of a plane? Do you use some kind of guide for the sole that is right agle to the surface with the sand paper? Or do you just put more preasure on the side that needs it?


----------



## Dcase

The way I have done it is I first flatten the sole of the plane. Once the sole is flat you can just take a thicker scrap board that is at least as wide as the sole of the plane(A 2×4 works great), joint the edge & face of the board and use that as a fence for jointing the side of the plane.

I flatten my soles on a piece of MDF with sandpaper so I would just clamp the 2×4 to the MDF, stick the paper down and flatten the side while making sure to keep the sole of the plane flush to the 2×4.

I have only squared the side of a plane a couple times and I used this method. It worked really well for me. After a few passes on the paper you can look at the side and see what kind of shape its in.


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio, my Shooting board and bench hook were Tolpin inspired. I need to make a donkey ear like Dan.


----------



## Dcase

Scott, I really like those hooks/shoot board… I see you were even doing some shooting with the #101


----------



## Mosquito

and miter cuts with the drywall saw


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Dan, I'm going to use your method. I think I have a nice chunk of oak I can use as a fence.

Here is a question, why have both a shooting board and a bench hook? Cant a shooting board do the job of a bench hook just fine?

The Shooting board doesn't support the bottom of the cut off piece at all but the shooting board with the miter box kerfs cut into it does. So why not use one of those only?


----------



## donwilwol

I made both, but the hook is always handier, so I often use it instead of digging out the shooting board.

I probably should be more organized.


----------



## mochoa

My shooting boad is two pieces of 3/4" MDF with an oak hook and cleat. I dont like how big and bulky it is. Its just a pain to move around and store. Can 1/2" material be used?


----------



## Mosquito

I would think any thickness of material would work as long as it will stay flat, and is thicker than the distance between the side of the plane and the edge of the blade


----------



## Dcase

I can tell you why I have both bench hooks and a shooting board. It really all depends on what you use your bench hook(s) for.

I use a bench hook all the time for planing smaller pieces. The reason I cant do this on my shoot board is because the stop/fence on my shoot board is about an inch thick. So it wont work as a planing stop on any pieces thinner then an inch. I have one bench hook with a piece of hardboard acting as the stop. So anytime I am small thin boards I use this board.

Another issue is the same as yours and that is the size and weight. My main shoot board is 2 pieces of 3/4" MDF as well and its wider and longer then my bench hooks. Takes up more bench space and it is heavy to move around. With my smaller bench hooks I can quickly take them off the bench and toss them under it when I don't need them.

Lastly my bench hooks take a LOT of abuse. When using as planing stops I have hit the stops with the plane, I do chisel work on them and have had the chisels cut into the boards and all other kinds of woodworking abuse. I would rather not bang my shooting board up like that in fear that it would knock it out of tune.


----------



## Dcase

I have Rob Cosman's plans for a shooting board and he uses a piece of 1/2" mdf on top of a piece of 3/4" mdf or the other way around. I cant remember.


----------



## mochoa

Makes sense. I will make a new one once my bench is finished.

Dan do you have it where the hook that holds the board on the bench is only 1/8" thick? That way you can flip it over and use it as a planning stop for thin boards?

I'm thinking I might putting some UHMW tape on the plane track.


----------



## Mosquito

I've waxed the side of my plane a few times when using it on the shooting board. It makes it a lot nicer to use, but it makes it look not as good lol


----------



## Dcase

I don't use both sides of the hook but that is a good idea.. I just have a few different bench hooks that I keep on the shelf under my bench.

I have a couple made out of hardwood and a couple made out of MDF. I use them all and they all serve well for different jobs. For example I like to use the hooks made out of hardwood for my sawing and chisel work. I don't mind cutting into those or driving a chisel into them. I use the MDF ones mostly for planing stops on small boards. The mdf is flat so it is a good reference for planing. I try not to bang these ones up that much. I like to have a nice, clean and flat surface as a reference when planing.


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Mauricio*- I made a shooting board with David- You described it correctly- but he has a sheet of THIN hardboard under the shooting board [I think you guys may call it 'gator' board- not sure?]. So the plane does not strictly ride across the bench. I actually use my green cutting mat for the same purpose, so you won't mark your bench.









I wouldn't get too hung up on your plane not being square to the sole. You have to pay L-N prices for that? I don't really care which plane I use when shooting, you can always adjust things as you described using shims. Sometimes a bit of a taper will actually help matters? You always tidy up joints after assembly anyhow.

Also Charlesworth skews the blade way over to one side using the lateral adjuster. This makes the wider blade of the #5 1/2's ideal for shooting.

Cheers
John


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio, the Tolpin type of bench hook does have the draw back that you mention. The robust fence with integrated miter "box" is way too big for a planing stop. I have a small MDF bench hook for that reason.

I will also admit that my bench hooks are over built, large and kind of a pain to store.


----------



## Johnnyblot

*Mauricio*- David Charlesworth uses a sheet of hardboard- slipped under the shooting board, I use my green cutting mat to prevent marking your plane or bench.









The wider blade of the #5 1/2 makes a good shooting plane. Also David skews the blade right over to one side, using the lateral adjuster.

I wouldn't get too hung up on your plane not being square to the sole. 
As you say you can adjust using a shim, anyhow most times this is helpful when fitting joints together, you will clean up afterwards with a block plane?

Cheers
John


----------



## Johnnyblot

I've tried 2x to post and its not working- this is a test


----------



## Johnnyblot

oops! 2 posts of the same drivel  Sorry guys.










*Lever Caps- 2 3/8" Blades and Chipbreakers*
The 3 parts to the left are genuine Lie Nielsen items- the 3 to the right are Quangsheng [Chinese] which are of a very good quality.
Qu- are they cheap?
A- Yes.

Qu- are they any good?
A- Yes.

Qu- Would you prefer the L-Nielsen parts?
A- *Hell Yeah!*


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks Dan. Learning more on that frog. Maybe it is as Bandit said, a frankenfrog.


----------



## bandit571

maybe, maybe not. When Stanley bought Union back in 1920 or so, Stanley used up all of Union's "spare parts".

One sees a lot of Union/Stanley planes on Ebay. There was even a type 3 frog about that time. More of a Stanley frog, than a Union frog.


----------



## WhoMe

Awww, Look at the new kids in the family. Type 11's ,#3C, #4C and a #5C
With the new arrival of the #3, I will take a break from plane hunting and restore these. Then actually make something out of WOOD. And in the mean time I can start saving for a Type 11 #7c or #8c and then who knows. I still NEED (well, want) other hand tools…


















Maybe by the time submissions for the next HPOYD calendar, I will have a nice family shot to submit….


----------



## bandit571

See IF I can get this to pop up…


----------



## bandit571

Union Meeting? #3,typeII, #4G,typeII, #5A Ditto,and a pair of Union made #6s, one is a "c".....


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

LN #610 - Dreamy…


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty has been smitten by the bronze. Just sayin'


----------



## bhog

Smitty get bit by the new, shiney bug?

edit:: LOL Scott beat me to it


----------



## chrisstef

Smit shined.


----------



## LeChuck

I wonder if I got bit by some kind of bug too, I just had to go into the workshop just to see what shavings I'd get…


----------



## thedude50

I need to make a new bench hook but my latest shooting board is long for the 51 and i have not yet made the triangles for the miters. the board is made of 3/4 and 1/2 inch mdf and black walnut I try to accent all my shop fixtures with a bit of walnut it is like my trademark. Ill take a picture in the morning when i go back out to the shop.

The 51 is becoming one of my most used planes i love that plane . My next most favorite shooting board plane is my 62s they are great on the shooting board.


----------



## bandit571

Is a Seigly 4-1/2 anything like a Stanley 4-1/2? Other than the adjustment stuff, that is. Have an eye on a Seigly(sp)4-1/2c. Any info on them?


----------



## WhoMe

Bandit, those Union 5's and 6's sure look beef compared to the 3 and 4.

Seigly???? I think you are making that up to make Don work to find out about it….

So, Lance, it that 51 a LN or a original Stanley. Same with the 62.. Just curious.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, a seigly. I'd have to check the exact spelling. It has the adjustment slot offset to the right of the iron. Weird little plane. Has No. 41/2 right alongside the rear tote. Just needs a little clean-up. Max bid i have on it is $21.00

IF I loose the bid for that, i do have a "back-up plan" in sight.


----------



## thedude50

they are all LN


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's something compelling about that #610 by LN. It's a low angle jack rabbet for less scratch than the vintage Type 1 #10 that had the adjustable mouth. Better iron, and nickers, too. I've been watching the vintage ones go by for years.


----------



## racerglen

Stanley No.378 Weather-strip Rabbet Plane

And only $198.95 !!
(Bob Kaune's special of the week or something..)


----------



## mochoa

Johnny thanks for the tip. I like the idea of having a slick surface to put under the shooting board, that way you don't need to attach a second board to it for the plane to ride on. That will make the board a lot lighter and easy to throw around.

Scott, I do like the way the Toplin shooting board looks though. How about if you do the shooting board/ Miter box design and make the bench cleat 1/8" thick so you can use that side for planing thin boards? Sounds like an idea…


----------



## mochoa

Glen, can that work as a regular rabet plane on wood?


----------



## bhog

^ Smitty you show off,I gotta say thats the wrong fence though 
I watched one go on the bay awhile back up to 40 clams + shipping.


----------



## racerglen

Mauricio, I'd be guessing, but I think so. The big "butt" would be if you can make different sizes ?
It apears you aren't restricted to only one distance from the edge as there are guide rods like a 45.
Bob turns up some interesting stuff eh ?


----------



## LukieB

So Shep came over to my place last night to teach me to throw chips on the lathe.

Must be a good teacher,









I s**t you not, this is attempt number one at a low knob outta cherry. Just took my time and went slow. Thought I'd practice with some scrap first before I threw some rosewood on there.

So excited about it playing with this thing, I had dreams of lathe chips last night.


----------



## CL810

Looks like you nailed it.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, Have you checked out the low angle jack rabbet plane that Veritas makes?

The Veritas jack rabbet has some nice features that the LN lacks… With the Veritas you get a fence that can be used on either side, iron setting screws and a tilting tote. The fence seems like it would be really handy to have and would probably make me go for the Veritas over LN.


----------



## bandit571

I guess that spelling is "Seigley" and the plane is a 4-1/2c size. iron has the "slot" offset to one side. Weird levers under the frog. Looks like a single iron. Lever cap has a bolt to tighten it down. Looks like there are some lever cap set screws as well. Handles would need some re-finishing, ironworks need a refresher. No cracks, or pits.

Seigley?



> ? They made a 4-1/2 size


----------



## Mosquito

I agree about the LV Jack rabbet plane. I think that's one of the few Veritas that I would prefer over the equivalent LN. Most of that is based on aesthetics, in all honesty. 
-

LukieB, that turned out great! Looks like you're going to have to get yourself a lathe now too ;-)


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I have a Seigley #4 and it sounds like it is the same kind as the one you are looking at. It is true that it is just a single iron but it is tapered and thicker at the bottom. I think its a very nice plane..

Here is my #4


----------



## Mosquito

that's a delicious looking shaving, Dan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Having a fence that can be placed on either side of a rabbet plane is something I've thought quite a bit about, and I think I"ve used one. It's the venerable Stanley #78. Even has knickers! Low angle? The #278.

Really, the need for a rabbet wider than the #78 is tenuous at best. Skew would be nice, but those #x78 derivatives are prohibitively expensive in the vintage market. Without a fence, a regular bench plane can raise panels, as Paul Sellers has demonstrated. I've used the #78 and most recently the #62 do get the job done on drawer bottoms.

All that said, there really isn't a tremendous argument in favor of large rabbets, period. As in, what do they do that no other (simpler? cheaper?) planes touch?

EDIT: Imagine a nice #78 image here, as I don't have one at my disposal the moment…


----------



## Mosquito

I could have used a larger rabbet plane when I was making my Roubo book stand. Planing the inside pieces, right up to the hinges would have been made a lot easier. Other than that, I would agree that I haven't really gotten to anything that would have *needed* a large rabbet plane.

I have done raised panels with regular bench planes (#3, #4, #4 1/2, #5 1/2) and I wouldn't hesitate to continue doing it that way.


----------



## bandit571

Random friday Lunch Special


----------



## Dcase

"All that said, there really isn't a tremendous argument in favor of large rabbets, period. As in, what do they do that no other (simpler? cheaper?) planes touch?"

I agree with you on this statement but the same can be said about a lot of planes. It's not really that you need but more that its nice to have it.

I don't need both a #7 & #8.. I could manage just fine with one or the other but it is nice to have both.


----------



## chrisstef

Because i miss stuff like this ….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don't get me wrong, I'm not espousing the anarchist party line by any means. I did question the attributes of the Veritas vs. the LN low angle rabbet in a very roundabout way, though, which in turn led the more general question of large rabbets.

My starting point was, if there were one more low angle plane to come from LN that'd add unique capability, it's likely the #610. How valuable that capability is, and how truly unique it is, remains a question.

Maybe I should get serious about selling extras, though.

EDIT: Insert nice picture of a #7 here…


----------



## donwilwol

Maybe I should get serious about selling extras, though.…...I have that thought every time I walk into my shop. Thinking about it is as far as I ever get. I usually sell once I get an email asking if i have something. My inventory system sucks!


----------



## bandit571

Just Playing around with some small stuff









all steel plane









Blue Stanley #220









Stanley #18









Craftsman/Sargent #306. Tried out something besides that stick of pine,too









and tried to make a Bullnose molding









Not too shabby….


----------



## Mosquito

lol all the tools I've got are for sale except for the few that came from my grandfather. Everything else is for sale as far as I'm concerned. It just has to be "for the right price". Now, whether or not that "for the right price" is a good deal for the buyer isn't guaranteed ;-)


----------



## bhog

What a monster Steff.Did you opt for "the cooling package"?

Lukie,nice knob man.So I am dying to know whether you made Shep breakfast this morn?


----------



## Dcase

Stef, If that is your fleshlight then I feel sorry for your wife/girlfriend. She must have a hard time sitting down.

Smitty, I follow what your saying.. I don't really see the need for a bench rabbet plane either. I sold my #10 a couple months ago. It needed a new iron and I kept putting off buying one. I finally decided I would rather just sell it and use the money to buy something else. I made a little profit on it.

I have been selling some of my planes off lately. I just sold my #113 the other day. I liked the 113 and I am glad I got to play with one and use it for a little bit but I didn't need it. I had paid about 100 dollars for my 113 and I only used it a few times. I decided I would rather get my money back and buy a tool or plane that I would get more use out of.

Here is a good example of a 100 dollar plane that I use all the time. Well worth the money.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can't (and won't) argue a bit with your love of the $100 plane pictured above. It occurs to me, though, that I don't have a tremendous affinity for any of my block planes over, say, the specialties like the #50, #278 or even the #95. They're too humble, I guess. But there I go, anthropomorphising my hand planes. They hate it when I do that to them…

EDIT: Insert pic of #18 SW block plane here.

EDIT #2: "I am dying to know whether you made Shep breakfast this morn" - Classic, bhog! Love it!


----------



## donwilwol

I've never had a #10 because I never found one cheap and can't thinki of a good reason to have one, other than it would be cool to have one.

I often think it would be fun to sell every plane I have and start over. The only way it would work is if I could sell them all in a short period of time, and they would all have to go. I'd never do it, but this is "Hand Planes of your dream" right?


----------



## bhog

LOL.It can be akward the morning after, ya know.


----------



## donwilwol

yea, but they have a pill for that now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ LOL!


----------



## bhog

Woah^. Did that once,didnt realize there was a 4 hour youre in trouble rule.Ended up sleeping on that thing and calling in to work the next day.Shoulda took half…lol


----------



## Brit




----------



## bhog

It truly is "priceless"


----------



## donwilwol

At least the bad idea t shirt add is back. I missed her when she was gone.


----------



## Brit

I hear ya Don. She brightens my day too.


----------



## ShaneA

Bad idea girls are a good idea. The irony…


----------



## bhog

I missed her too,but mine has an ad for multi tool blades in it..WTF?


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog, got your package, Very Nice…... I will be using it for a grease box…... Once I get resettled back in I will be getting all the tools out and learn more on how to use them, bad arm or not it is going to happen…..

Lukie, plays hard to get and frankly I do not blame him, he has a very pretty Wife, his daughter is going to be a love taker and heart breaker. She did not know quite how to take me, I think she was scared of this old man. 
Lukie had about 30 min refresher course on the lathe and I can tell he will be a natural on it. Nice collection of handplanes I did see…...... and I looked hard for any wood moulders but I did not see any around,LOL

Did see some totes he made, repaired, refinished and Don would be proud. One was made of Walnut, repaired and refinished, get this it was done in Birch. Very nice job with the transtint dye…... Sucks I am moving cause I know we could get into some serious hardcore woodworking…........By the way my hand looks like I got a boxing glove on. Drove home last night in some serious pain…... Shep is fallin apart…....


----------



## LeChuck

Dan, do you find that you use that type of small block plane more then a "regular" size one? What about the lack of mouth adjustment? And what about the Veritas apron plane? I think it's the equivalent in size to this Lie Nielsen.


----------



## bandit571

I kind of like those older block planes









on a piece of Oak scrap. The only one left in the till with a non-adjustable mouth









since I have sold the Stanley #220. I did have to get it ready to ship, though..


----------



## chrisstef

Esteemed panel … What the flock is this?

















11" long
Stamped "pickering cast steel" 
Steel is 1/2" thick and tapers to a blunt point
Brass ferrule
Hardwood handle.


----------



## bhog

Shep, Sweet.Im glad you like it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Are we plane snobs? Am I a plane snob? Al is, but isn't here to defend himself…


----------



## ShaneA

Eh…I don't necessarily see the term plane snob as a negative per se (sort of like the term collector). Some just have a more particular or discerning taste/preference, not really a good or bad thing, just different likes. Shiny vs patina, LN vs LV, Bailey vs Bedrock and so forth. I mean I have my preferences, but I appreciate them all, in some sort of way, even though they may not be for me.


----------



## lysdexic

I am a plain snob. No apologies.


----------



## waho6o9

Connoisseurs of fine planes!

Yeah Buddy


----------



## JGM0658

Al is, but isn't here to defend himself…

He does not need to, he cannot care less when he has the money to buy Holtey planes….hahaha


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa…Scott throwing out signature contender! Nice


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sometimes being able to identify specific planes leads folks to find 'snobbery.' It's weird. I hear ya, shane. Bottom line, I like any handplanes that work.


----------



## chrisstef

Hogs a knob snob. Hardwood only. Well plastic once in a while.


----------



## ShaneA

I just wish my pocketbook allowed for more snobbery. : )


----------



## lysdexic

I admit it. Once I learned a bit about vintage Stanley planes I became a type 11 snob. Love'em. But then again, if was really snobbin' out, I would have gone pure-blood Bedrock like the Shane.


----------



## Mosquito

I kind of agree about the T11 thing, Scott… That's what I'm after now. Just need a #4 1/2 eventually and my set is complete. Though I'd like to get a #3c, and if I found someone who wanted to trade a V-Logo #2 for a later one, it wouldn't get turned down


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Snobbery! We have snobbery!!! Egad…


----------



## Mosquito

it just so happens that when I started caring about types, I had 2 T-11 planes, and the rest didn't match, so that's what I went with. I must admit, though, that I like the adjustment screw, and I like the low knob look, so I guess T11 it is lol


----------



## lysdexic

"we have snobbery!" says the man with with you loves stickers on his totes and has a LN #164 with cocobolo bling. Ha! It is called discriminating taste.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm discerning, Scotty. Like everyone here, I guess. There's a fine line separating knowledge, preference and snobbery. I don't look down on T16 planes, for example, and can readily spot one. Tell someone it's not a bedrock and you're a snob.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive seen guys around here turn turds into treasures. Everyones got their own style. Some like PBR in a can some like champagne. I like pop top schafers. Old, dirty, carrying a lunchpail, ready to go to work.


----------



## ShaneA

Don't let him get you bent out of shape Smitty. I know he has some Bedrocks, so maybe rock throwing should not be in order.


----------



## lysdexic

I do not own a single Bedrock


----------



## thedude50

i thought you owned a wood river they are bedrocks


----------



## lysdexic

No - they are Woodrivers


----------



## Mosquito

Bedrock *style* maybe, but not bedrock, they're woodrivers. By that same logic, a woodriver is a LN…

Edit: looks like Scott snuck in there


----------



## affyx

Auction near me in a week: http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=1623943&category=0&zip=17055&kwd=tools

pretty pretty planes - look at 112-115! hoping for an advance on my allowance…


----------



## ShaneA

I wasn't referring to you Scotty B Yo…it was another forum where the snob word was used. Kinda out of no where too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Then there's the bedrock forum. Got my goat there, too.

I have no idea where the snob comment came from. No one in that string had anything but supportive things to say.

Urgh.


----------



## ShaneA

OMG John…make us proud. There is too much greatness in there to comprehend. Someone had an amazing collection. #170!


----------



## ShaneA

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/45606

I was thinking (assuming) it came from #9, but I guess what they say about assuming may actually be true…who would have thunk it?


----------



## Mosquito

I'd be gunning for 28-30…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh my, the #135 is sweet - Sargent Ladybug Shoulder / Rabbet Plane.

Alot of that has Jim Bode Tools all over it - He'll be there, you think (?) buying all kinds of stuff…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, it was the #9 comment. But where did it come from? Who was that directed towards? Or is Carly Simon on overtime here?


----------



## Mosquito

Ha! Smitty, I had originally had "When I was scrolling through that, I kept getting the feeling that I was looking at some of Jim Bode's tools" in my reply, but deleted it lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sweet stuff. Nice to think alot of those will be getting used soon, vs. sitting on a shelf or in a box. Not that every specimen needs use, but most would be fine to use. 

So John, bottom line is, I'll help break in any of those sweet tools if you have any hesitation at all. Just send 'em to me… ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Hopefully the weather is bad no one shows up, and you can make out like a bandit. That is almost like a catalog of true beauty. Save you allowance, ask for an advance. Show us the take!


----------



## affyx

I'm bringing 20 bucks and a brown bag lunch…

it's just too much to take in!


----------



## stonedlion

I've already got a couple of bids placed in the auction. I doubt that I will win, but I bid what my tool budget will allow.


----------



## WhoMe

" Hardwood only. Well plastic once in a while."

Yea, that is what she said….


----------



## Mosquito

I put in a couple, just for fun…


----------



## Mosquito

Finally got around to sharpening up my Fulton equivalent of the Sargent 5206
Ran it down the edge first, and I came out with a unicorn…









Then the #5 1/2 hit the face to pave the way









for this


----------



## Mosquito

Also, I got the blog up for the adjustable plane till, for anyone who was interested in that.
http://lumberjocks.com/Mosquito/blog/34028


----------



## Dcase

Mos- Them are some fine shaving. That is about as fine as they get. Very sweet.

LeChuck- I use the small block plane a LOT more then the larger ones. It is a lot easier and more comfortable to use one handed and easier to control. The mouth not being adjustable on the LN has been no issue at all for me. It works great with the mouth the way it is. I believe the Veritas pocket plane has an adjustable mouth? I am sure that is a great plane as well.


----------



## Brit

+1 to what Dan just said. Great block. It just feels right.


----------



## Gshepherd

That Tool Auction has some amazing tools in it.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I might just go to see them all in one place. ) better leave the wallet home though or they'll have to build me a place to live.


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, did you buy some shavings from Dan?  Very nice.

Snobbery, you bet I have some plane snobbery. I want my plane to work like Mos's are. I don't really have brand snobbery, but if somebody gives me a LN, I'm not giving it back.


----------



## Brit

Strange that whenever people talk on here about dream planes, they talk about LN. I can't recollect anyone dreaming of a Veritas, even though a lot of subscribers would concede that some of their planes have the edge over LN when it comes to functionality.


----------



## lysdexic

Andy I totally agree with your observation and guilty of it.

In fact, your statement is quite poignant. I am considering a new plane purchase. The LN model really excites me but I suspect the Veritas model will out perform it. That has been my impression when comparing the LN 62 and the Veritas BU jack.

What to do.


----------



## Mosquito

The things that make me like the LN planes more than LV planes is almost purely aesthetics. I like the old design more than the modern design of the LV planes.

That said, there's a few LV that I would rather have over the equivalent LN.

The fact that they're made in USA helps too


----------



## donwilwol

Me to.

Edit, meant for Scotts statement but completely agree with Mos too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

me too (to whatever statements above) heh


----------



## Gshepherd

Everybody has diffrent dreams guys…..... I myself have about 6 LN planes and none of the Veritas. I love the Old style plane style vs the newer styles but that is just my preference. Even when it comes to saws. What ever works the best for you is the way to go for what ever reason. Give me a choice I would pick LN every time over Veritas. Even if Veritas is maybe sometimes better. But that is just the way I roll. What ever it takes to get you into the shop to make shavings is the way to go.


----------



## LeChuck

Thanks Dan. I was asking because I have a Craftsman branded Stanley 65 and despite the fact that I have largish hands that don't always fit well on a plane handle, I find the #65 just awkward and uncomfortable. That more compact block plane might do the trick.


----------



## Brit

...and I bet that's exactly what craftsmen used to say when Stanley brought out their metal bodied planes.

"They cut alright, but there's something about the old wooden ones."

LN were pretty clever though, because they didn't just reproduce the tried and tested Stanley designs, they improved on them, made them out of better quality materials and somtimes also increased their accuracy. Of course you pay for it, but most of them are not that expensive if you are going to use them for a lifetime of woodworking IMO.


----------



## Mosquito

And this was something else I've always been curious about. When the bedrocks were new back in the day, how much did they cost in todays money? After all the inflation over that time period, I'm wondering if the LN are actually priced closer to what an original Bedrock would have been…


----------



## donwilwol

I bought my Veritas skewed blocks purely on price. I would have prefered LN


----------



## Brit

I think you'll find they're cheaper compared to the average monthly wage now than the original Stanley Bedrocks.
That is unless you live in the UK. GRRRrrrrr.

Your price for a LN #5 $325

UK price for a LN #5 £283 (approx. $449)

...but like a Murphys, I'm not bitter. )


----------



## mochoa

But Andy, if you made a trip over there, bought that same LN it would cost you only 208 lbs! So when you coming over? If you few of them you may pay cancel out the price of the plane ticket.


----------



## lysdexic

Out of curiosity, how many of you guys who strongly prefer LN own or have used a Veritas equivalent for a significant amount of time?


----------



## Brit

Working for an American company Mauricio, I'm biding my time until they send me to the US on a training course or for some other reason. Then it will really be worth it. I think I have to take them out of the packaging and use them while I'm there though, otherwise I'll have to pay customs and VAT when I bring them back in.


----------



## waho6o9

I've used a Veritas block plane for a long time and I'm 
content with my purchase.

LN is way expensive, but worth it I suppose.


----------



## mochoa

Hey those of you who use your DMT's to flatten your water stones, how do clean out the DMT afterwards?

I'm using a Duo Sharp with all the holes in it and they get clogged up pretty quickly with grit from the stone. I don't have a sink in my shop so I'm having to go outside and use the hose to rinse it all out. Not very efficient. Do you guys keep a bucket of water around for this kind of thing or what?


----------



## Mosquito

I use my x-coarse DMT to flatten my waterstone. Even though it gets clogged up quick, I keep using it for a while anyway, it still works pretty well. Sometimes I'll wipe it off with a paper towel between actually cleaning it out. I've used it probably 10-12 times since the last time I actually cleaned it off. When I do clean it off I bring it to the kitchen sink, and rinse it off, sometimes using a soft nylon brush.


----------



## waho6o9

A laundry detergent bucket is what I use Mauricio. It's efficient.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah I keep a few of those Arm & Hammer detergent buckets around. Maybe I'll just fill one of those up. It will save me from having to go outside. I just want to make it as efficient as possible so I'm not discouraged from sharpening as often as I need to.


----------



## DanKrager

I keep a spritzer of soapy water (Dawn) near the DMTs for lub and cleaning with a rag.
DanK


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for the ideas guys. The other thing that is inconvenient for me is that my stone is a double side stone. I the future I'd like to have just two single sided stone I could leave in place and move the DMT over it. Do the first stone. rinse the DMT then do the second. That way I can leave the slurry there and not cross contaminate the grits of the stones.

I also need to get one of those dog bowl mats for the sharpening station so I'm not worried about all the mess.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sat pic!


----------



## bandit571

New info on a Franken-frog. It seems that when Stanley bought out Union @1920 or so, there was a third version of the frog made. It DID have a notch in the bottom, curtestsy of Stanley. Instead of the "Flat-face" frog, in also had a lot of "raised" areas. Almost like a late model stanley. Same lateral lever as Union, though.

Appears the Franken-frog was a Stanley/Union Type "3" frog.

Forgot the Smitty Touch









Can't forget that…


----------



## thedude50

Spent the day making doors and dovetails on two 18th century cabinets. I used the Keller Jig for the sides because it was simple and fast and I just need to get the job done. So I used the Keller Jig I was able to cut all the dovetails in an hour and they turned out great. The Cabinets are made out of Black Walnut eastern style wood. I was really happy to get this done next up is the dadoes for the shelf ill get them done in the morning and then put the boxed together. Its a great day here today 69 and sunny hope the weather holds.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to remember which person had that frog question. Might have been Dan, maybe?

Time for a Franken#5 shot









Made from several Parts Planes. Started as just a cleaned base casting. added a few good Stanley parts, and a new handle









Seems to work alright, for a pile of parts. Tote has since had a couple coats of BLO.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

To my Epic Thread Buddies, a Toast:


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like just enough money for one more Smitty!


----------



## mochoa

A little #45 action… This is my first time using it on a project.


----------



## LeChuck

I'd really like a #45. EBay prices are crazy I, I think.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Just saw a nice looking 45 go for $40 on ebay. No extra cutters or box was with it though.


----------



## LeChuck

Don't care about the box, but the cutters are kinda useful to have  and all the bars, the stops etc…


----------



## Mosquito

the #45 itself isn't always too bad (I have noticed that it can be seemingly random, though. Most of that is based on types). The cutters get expensive in a hurry, though.

Nice work with the #45 Mauricio.


----------



## WhoMe

Bandit, It was me who had that franken frog. Interesting info you dug up and thanks. 
So, that could actually be a Stanley frog that came off my type 11 #4c. The interesting thing is that when I pulled the frog off the base, the saw dust and other dust/schmutz marks between the frog and the base made it look like that frog was on that plane for a LONG time. 
So, I guess it is quite possible that when that #4 was assembled, the frog may have been pulled from a different parts bin on the assembly line back when that plane was built. 
Interesting…..

I think it would be really cool to have a #45 but they are just way too much $$ for me right now. Not to mention there are other needed planes. That #45 would just be a luxury to me. A really cool one though.

And all you guys talking about being plane snobs. I don't think of it as snobbery… It is a "preference of style" 
And like a couple others on this board, I actually started with a different plane type. Mine was a #6C Type 10 but after seeing the 3 patent dates, Adjustable frog screw and the low knob as well as the arched or V logos on the blades, I got hooked on the type 11s. So, in my case, now, I will only buy those as I would rather not spend the extra $$ on non-type 11 corrugateds as it would be taking $$ away from a 'preferred' purchase.

Thanks, Lance. I thought you had one of those as a LN but wasn't sure on the other one. 
On the LN versus Veritas planes, I think I prefer the features of the Veritas planes but until I actually use a similar example of both I will reserve judgement on which I would actually purchase. Having said that, both are out of my price range until I actually do more woodworking to justify purchasing those tools.


----------



## OnlyJustME

So do you all prefer the corrugated soles or smooth soles and why?


----------



## mochoa

When I was looking the price for a complete set was around $120-140 or so. Box not included of course. The Dude hooked me up with a pretty sweet deal on this one.

Think about the price in comparison to buying router bits to do the same thing, especially for bits you might only ever use once or twice. You might pay $30 for a router bit to make a bead and that's only one size. 3 or 4 router bits are about the price of a #45.

I think the #45 is a good tool for someone like me who is a generalist. If I thought I was going to do a lot of beading. I would probably buy an old wooden beader. I may still get one, they are very common for cheap on ebay.

I'm not picky about Stanley plane times, I just don't much care for knuckle plating or painted logos. However I do love my #5.5 and it has both. So whatever.

I also don't really like corrugated soles but then again I love my #7 and it is a #7C…


----------



## planepassion

WhoMe, on top of the features of the Type 11s I love the history (1910-1918).

They were made near the turn of the century and during the Great War. And they were used daily as primary tools for craftsmen of the age. It was a time where men dedicated themselves to learning their trade and surrounded themselves with the best tools they could afford. I just like using tools from that time period.


----------



## bandit571

I have a type 11 #4c, aka Challenge Plane. But, I also have a bunch of Union ( or, made by Union) planes from the same time. I have a pair of #4cs, and a pair of #4 smoothies. Not really any difference. I have both a #6, and a #6c, again, no real differences. The Union#3 has a thick, tapered iron, and the main bevel was almost 1/2" long! The "micro-bevel" I put on it is about the same length as most primary bevels other irons have!

Have decided to keep just three block planes ( unless an orphan shows up at my door,again) That Shelton all steel, a #18,typeII Knucklecap, and a Craftsman/Sargent#306. Nice little group. Of course, IF an orphaned #60, or 60-1/2 were to wander in the doorway…..


----------



## LeChuck

Personally, I'm not interested in collecting or the value of certain "types". I much prefer a good plane from the 50s to one that is 30 years older, will cost much more and will bring me no added value in use. It's only about their condition, and their quality as users. I was just looking for a nicely restored, good quality #5 but the only ones I was seeing were somewhere around type 12 and people would bid crazy amounts for them (one went from $71 to $141 in the very last minute of the auction). I ended up buying a never used Woodriver V3 from CL for $100 yesterday and put it to use a couple hours later.

I think that if I could afford it, I might go up to $150 for a #45 in excellent condition, with all the parts and cutters (do some have a second depth stop to place on the other side?). Actually, I think straight cutters would be just fine, without the beading ones. I see some being offered at 400, even 600. Pipe dreams. Those planes aren't even that rare. There's like 50 of them on eBay right now in all kinds of condition and I bet most of the expensive ones will not sell. I do have a good router and router table setup, with an Incra fence, but I'm interested in being able to whip out grooves and rabbets for smaller pieces, like boxes, with a hand-held router instead of setting up everything to do it on the power router, the danger, the tearout etc…and I don't see a possibility of speed gain using power tools in that case unless I need the repetition.


----------



## DanKrager

I've been following Stanley 55s on ebay because eventually I want to get one to add to my hand tool capability. I've got some trading stock that I will post on the tool swap forum, hopefully today. If anyone has leads to a 55 PM me please.
DanK


----------



## carguy460

Wow…quite behind here, but lots of good stuff lately!

I've been in the shop alot recently, but not for any exciting reasons…framing a basement sucks, and isnt the type of "shop time" I'm after. Good news - I'm just as organized in the workspace down below as I am in my shop…

Disaster area pic here:










That is all…carry on with the stuff I wish I was doing!


----------



## bandit571

Looks better than the Dungeon









Use an old beat-up dresser, like one would find on Trash day, and use it to store "stuff"









Big drawers, or small ones, still will hold "stuff"









One could even label a drawer, as STUFF.


----------



## carguy460

I like your dungeon, bandit…it has planes…mine has one chisel that I'm destroying. I wonder if I can come up with a reason to use a plane when framing? I know I will when I do my trim work, but that could be awhile…hmm…


----------



## waho6o9

I like corrugated soles, no particular reason I guess.

Maybe it's the added detail.


----------



## ShaneA

The corrugated soles are definitely easier to flatten. I did flatten all the soles of all my rehabbed planes, I know we have bantered around the questions or benefits of flat soles. I just went ahead and did them all.


----------



## donwilwol

I like a flat sole in a jointer. I tend to pinch my finger in the groove when trying to register, especially on thin stock. I also think its easier to register in really thin boards. For other types of planing I don't have a preference.


----------



## racerglen

+2 Shane..that #5 ish "Craftsman" I flattened was a sixteenth out corner to corner, I'd probably still be at it if it were a flatty..
Speaking of witch..where's Al…


----------



## DanKrager

I prefer the grooved ones because I fill the grooves with wax that melts a bit with the heat of planing and keeps the base lubed. I've never found enough wax residue to interfere with finishing. As far as less friction or no suction, I can't tell any difference. 
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

DanK, I've also been keeping an eye on the #55's. Now that I've got a #45, and a pair of #46's, another #45 and a #55 seem logically next


----------



## thedude50

whome I dont like veritas planes they just dont do it for me I am a vintage bedrock guy and if I have to buy new I will go LN every time they dont pay the rags for better ratings like other companies and they preform the best for me.

I think I have a couple of 45s in the shop I could part with they may have a few cutters or I can find some that do. I also have a pair of 605 flat tops for a good price.


----------



## DanKrager

Mos,There's a really cruddy 55 that looks fairly complete (less cutters of course) about to expire on ebay for $50. I doubt I can spring for that much because I'm in the doghouse for buying a set of Addis carving tools!
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for the heads up, but I'm trying to save a little more at the moment. After buying my shoulder plane a few weeks ago, I've blown most of my January and February workshop tool budget lol.


----------



## thedude50

mos what shoulder plane did you buy how about a pic


----------



## Mosquito

I posted these 2 weeks ago I think, but it's a Record 073


----------



## Mosquito

Actually, that brings up a question… I'm finding that the slot in the blade doesn't always stay engaged with the depth adjustment. The blade seems to bend up and off the adjuster. Anyone else ever have that issue with one before? I'm thinking I should just slightly bend the blade towards it… kind of annoying to have to try to push the plane forward, while holding the blade down and adjusting the depth.

Also, I tried the LN replacement large shoulder plane blade in it, and it's too thick to fit :-(


----------



## donwilwol

random shot for the week end










Mos, does your depth adjuster need squaring up? In other words has it rounded enough so it doesn't engage?


----------



## thedude50

Looks a lot like my large LN shoulder plane I love that tool for tenons and cleaning up a rebate


----------



## bhog

Heres a staged pic(not really)










Did a little dovetailing today.


----------



## 33706

great shop pics, *DonW* and *bhog*!


----------



## chrisstef

Bhog - i can see the weekend sleepover with Al went good. The cage had a blanket and it looks like he finished his bottle you left on the bench. Tell me … How bad did his diaper stink?


----------



## TechRedneck

Don

Is that a home made edge guide on that jointer? I was thinking of making one for my No 8. I have found that I sometimes skew the blade off 90 degrees jointing an edge. Depends on how it came from the mill.

I like to use a hand plane on rough boards to get one nice edge, then rip to that edge on the table saw. Drilling and tapping a couple holes in a vintage plane would be fine if it works. If not I just messed with a perfectly good plane.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not sure how to describe it, but do you mean is the top of the bottom around the edge square?

That didn't work… This is better


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah Dude, the LN is based off of the Record/Preston shoulder planes.

If I were buying new, I probably would have gone with the Veritas instead to be honest, it looks more comfortable to use to me.
-

Mike, sometimes I'll use the lateral adjuster to have it take a heavier cut on one side when I'm edge jointing if I find I'm having trouble keeping the edge at 90 degrees. I'll have it cut slightly heavier on one side to help even it out. Ideally I wouldn't have to do that, but it does work for me.


----------



## donwilwol

Mike, here is the jointer fence, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/05/04/bedrock-608-fence










Mos, I get it now. I slight bend may be what you need. I'd use a vise so you only bend the end and not flex the whole iron.


----------



## thedude50

I think I prefer the LN they just look better to me I have no problem holding the large shoulder plane but my best friend took my extra one and then sold it because he hated the way it feels in the hand he has small hands I have big hands and i like the way it feels to each his own I would buy vintage before veritas


----------



## TechRedneck

Looks simple enough… Thanks Don!


----------



## bandit571

Back after a while, I have a few photos to take. "No Pics, didn't happen" sort of thing..

Seems I have a small block of old Oak, used to be the foot of a dresser I am using as a bench. Had to cut off the remaining feet, as the back two were MIA. I also got done re-working a few block planes, including one about to be shipped off to NJ. Biggest thing now is to figure out HOW to take a few pictures of the used to be scrap piece.

You see, I went and rounded over three edges, including one end grain end. Smoothed the two faces, too. Should have something in a little bit. Sorry, any and all shavings are already swept up. I do, however have one or two pics, to tide you over.









One face being smoothed out. That edge facing the camera was then flattened down, to get rid of the "flair" on the end. Here is a look at trying to round an edge, with just block planes.









Just a tease, be back later with the rest of the views….


----------



## bandit571

OK, here they are. Might be a little blurry, but this is a small piece of scrap Oak.









This side used to be the inside. The crater on the end was for a small wheelie thing.









End grain! Cover your eyes! Actually it is end grain, just has a round over going on, what does one call it when both edges are rounded into a single edge? Bullnose? Thumbnail? Ok, one more.









I guess this would be the "Good" side? Just playing around with a few block planes..


----------



## bhog

Sleepover went real well,and hes trained to change his own so I cannot comment on the stench.

Don we need to name our mallets.Being eachothers firsts I was thinking hyman or cherry…lol


----------



## thedude50

Bandit Focus Please


----------



## donwilwol

Mike, the holes were in the 608 when I bought it. I would not have drilled them, I'd have come up with an alternate design.

Hog, I'm not sure those names fit yours. Its a beast. I used it the other day to chop out a 3/4" pine to install a vice. Its got some authority. I love the way it handles.


----------



## stonedlion

"Its got some authority."

Hmmmm. . . how about *El Presidente*, or *The Judge*?


----------



## Mosquito

No argument on the look Dude, I prefer the LN/Record for looks, and the one I've got isn't uncomfortable per say. With the brass catches on top of the veritas, it just seems like it might be more comfortable, not requiring as much of a tight grip on it.


----------



## bhog

^ Ya baby,I like em Richard.


----------



## starringemma

Is there a web site that is a good source for identifying planes and their value?

BONUS QUESTION: What type of plane is this from?










...and how about this one?


----------



## Dcase

Catching up…

LN vs Veritas… For the most part I prefer the looks of the LN planes. I would be happy with either though. I have the Veritas med shoulder plane and the thing is flawless. It is the finest plane that I own and makes me want to try one of their bench planes..

Mauricio- I have a spray bottle of Simple Green that I use to clean off my DMT stone.. I just spray some on there and then wipe it off with a rag. Every so often I bring the stone in and clean it in the sink with a nylon brush and an abrasive cleaner like Zud.


----------



## thedude50

what is zud i have never heard of zud


----------



## bandit571

Around here, it is called Comet. We do have ZUD as well.

Second of the threeplanes is a Stanley #12 Scraper plane, I think.

Dan's is a Millers falls #9, I think.

Which leaves that Advertizer Leonard Bailey plane. I'd know more about it, if i could see the topside..

Ooops, forgot the Smitty Touch.


----------



## JayT

Anyone near Kansas need a Bedrock, #40 or #55?

http://wichita.craigslist.org/tls/3559660792.html

I wish he included prices, you never know what he thinks they are worth. I wouldn't mind having the scrub plane, but won't be to Wichita for a while.


----------



## Dcase

Dude, Zud is a powder cleaner. Like Bandit said it is basically like Comet or Bar Keepers Friend.

The powder abrasive cleaner is good for cleaning the dried up stuff on the stones. 









Keen Kutter and V&B planes


----------



## JayT

Random Monday pic.

Took some time yesterday to clean off some more of the salvaged pine. Here is the 606 being used to flatten a slightly cupped piece.


----------



## bandit571

ALL BUMMED OUT THIS MORNING! Lost the auction on that Seigley 4-1/2c, by $15+! Well, maybe next time









....


----------



## thedude50

we have comet ajax bon ami and a few other brands but no zud


----------



## bandit571

Ok, plan A: Got blown outof the water by $40! Same time Backup plan A got sniped from under me! It ENDED before I could switch over to it. So…..On to planB. Think red frogs. No other hints, for now.









Well, maybe some clues…


----------



## LukieB

Well only 259 new posts since I last peeped.

Been busy playing around on the lathe. This is what I get for showing off my beginner's luck.










Had done quite a few practice ones before I used the rosewood. Thought I had it down…guess I wasn't prepared for the difference in density. It's some hard stuff. Lesson Learned

Turned a few more that did the same thing only less severe, I kept grinding on them until they were smooth and they look good just nothing like the originals.










Kept at it, and before long I was cranking em out….










Even tried my hand at some high knobs…..some figured hard maple










Some more cherry










Anybody need a replacement knob??


----------



## chrisstef

Raises his hand! #6 replacement please!

You got the Terry bug didnt ya Lukie. Theyre lookin good bro.


----------



## Mosquito

There's a few low knobs I wouldn't mind replacing lol #3, and #4 come to mind.

Those look really good Lukie.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice job lukie. Do you know what's causing the rosewood to split like that? I've never had one do it.


----------



## LukieB

Stef, I got it bad. What cha' want, high, low, EIR, Cherry, Walnut, Maple, Mahogany? If you want, I probably have a vintage one in decent shape you could have.


----------



## robertb574

Those turnings look good Lukie


----------



## bandit571

OK, another clue, and a question.

What is the difference between a Millers Falls #8, and a Millers Falls #11?

(about $10, to me)


----------



## LukieB

Thanks guys.

Mos, it just so happens I got six that would fit nice. The 3 and 4 are the same right? Or are they just a little smaller?

Don, I blame pure inexperience, and taking way too big of cut, at the wrong angle.


----------



## Mosquito

my T11 #3 knob is definitely smaller than the #4, but the #4 knob seems to be the same size as the rest.

If the middle one of the last group is the original, I can't tell them apart other than the brass in the middle one. Those are some darn fine examples you've made there.


----------



## terryR

Nice job Lucas! Bummer on the rosey, but the rest look awesome…practice makes perfect, ya know!


----------



## waho6o9

Keep doing the good work LukieB!


----------



## thedude50

lots of things can cause rosewood to split including but not limited to an existing micro crack taking to big of a bite with a gouge a crack can also occur from hammering the drive spir in too hard as the wood is very hard it does like to crack I loose about 1 in 10 to some kind of crack chip or something else like not getting the pattern the way I want.

Lukie I guess you do not need me to turn you a knob now ROFLMAO I thing since your giving some away Dan needs one for what I don't recall.

Turning is addictive I can spend hours just doing free form turnings I like to make lamps I try to stick to the clasics when I turn .

I was the proud recipient of a nice new set of the new Rockler mini tools I got the three piece set and they are great I was also told by my friends at Trend that you can use they diamond plate like trends and DMTs to sharpen the little cutters no need to buy new ones for many moons since you can freshen the edge every few months these tools really make turning more fun as you dont have to spend time sharpening all the gouges and skews


----------



## bhog

Lukie, sweet knobs man.

Guys, chrisstef took our relationship to a whole new level earlier.


----------



## OnlyJustME

looks like you been turning nobs forever Lukie. Nice.


----------



## chrisstef

If your down Lukie, a low walnut, ya know …. At your leisure. Just ask BHog, i put out ^, so ya got that goin for ya.


----------



## bandit571

Sounds like Lukie better start ganging them up on the lathe.









Walnut, anyone?

Watching a Union #7 right now, still has about 5-6 days to go. That one is Plan "D", just in case the other two go too high, "(B)" or I am not fast enough to change over to it©. B & C are due tomorrow morning.


----------



## thedude50

ganging is not a good idea with rosewood it is more prone to splitting in long lengths


----------



## WhoMe

"So do you all prefer the corrugated soles or smooth soles and why?" *OnlyjustME*, I like the corrugated ones. Mainly because they are different. Also probably because my first real stanley was a #6C and I just loved the corrugated bottom. I, have a couple flat footed ones and they are different sizes than my corrugated ones until I just fot my #3C so I until that one gets restored, I cant make a comparison on differences.

"What is the difference between a Millers Falls #8, and a Millers Falls #11?" *Bandit*, my guess is a Millers Falls #3… lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't know which I prefer, actually. I know the corrugations make it much more difficult to 'read' the iron when the plane upside down and being 'sighted' before use. That said, my jointer is a C model and I've grown quite used to it.


----------



## Mosquito

most of my planes are corrugated, and I mostly prefer that because flattening the sole is easier. I'm not sure why, but I also think they look better, to me at least. Maybe, again, that's because I've got mostly corrugated planes. Only non C planes are #4 1/2, #4, #3, and #2.


----------



## bandit571

Of the four number fours i have, it is split 50-50 between the "Groovy" planes and the flatliners. I also have a 50-50 split in the number six size. I seem to like the groovy #6 better. The #8 is also a "c".

I have a KK7 and I am thinking about putting it up for sale on the bay. Someone in another life had bobbed it's tail down to the 20" length. Makes it nose heavy to me. I can use just one hand to push it along, though. With all the weight forward, all I have to do with the non-pushing hand is just guide it along.

Millers falls has three "numbers" I am watching tonight: #8, #11, and #22.

As for the Smitty touch









Das ist das KK7


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, To bad that KK7 was altered and missing original iron/breaker. I would have bought it from you in a heartbeat. I only need a KK7 and KK6 to complete my set of KK planes.

Speaking of Keen Kutter… 









I really don't have a preference when it comes to smooth bottom and corrugated. I have lots of both and I honestly don't notice any difference when using.. I have noticed that the soles on the smooth bottom planes seem to get scratched up rather easily. Not that it effects the use or anything..


----------



## thedude50

My good friend is selling a KK 4 1/2 on ebay be sure to check it out it is a nice plane


----------



## bandit571

Nobody up this morning? Everybody freeze up? Supposed to get up to a "high" of 14 degrees around here today. Basement shop is nice and warm. About 65 down there. The old Pole Barn? Fingers would be sticking to anything metal out there. One a week of artic weather, then back up to snow again. About seven weeks to go til SPRING!


----------



## Mosquito

Our high here yesterday was -4 with windchills of -30, Bandit, and today we *might* make it to 0. -10 at the moment, with -20 windchills. Could be worse


----------



## Dcase

I already have a nice KK 4 1/2 otherwise I would take a look. I just need the #6 & #7

Here is my KK family


----------



## bandit571

I guess I could list my "KK" as a parts plane.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are a natural Lukie. They look great.


----------



## LukieB

*Mos*, You are correct, the one in the middle is the original. What kinda wood do you want Mos? Rosewood?

*Lance*, yeah, I'm good on the knobs, thanks for offering to do that though, much appreciated.

*OJM*, Thanks, and I prefer the smooth bottom's, I'm really not sure why…

*Stef*, No problem Brah, probably get it done today, then let it ride around in a flat-rate box in my truck for three weeks, LOL

*Bandit and Mos*, Sorry we stole your sunshine, it's supposed to be 65 here today! Beats the hell out of the high of 7 last week while Shep was moving.


----------



## JayT

*Lukie*, the knobs look great. Can I put my order in now?

Smooth vs. corrugated? I have no preference and use both, depending mostly on what was available at the right price when I was purchasing. My gut feeling is that there are probably pros and cons both ways and also that the pros and cons are so subtle that it doesn't make a real difference in performance. Someone who uses planes more often and is more sensitive to the differences may feel otherwise.

*Dan*, nice KK collection. Am I correct that they are built similar to Bailey's and the K series is based on the Bedrocks? It might just be me, but those V&B's are plane cool (sorry, bad pun). Something about the curves of the totes.


----------



## chrisstef

You and I are one in the same Lukie, id do the same letting it bounce around in the car for a few weeks. I cant peg why i do stuff like that but i do.


----------



## LukieB

*Jay*, I am indeed taking orders, place yours now while I'm still excited about the lathe and willing to work for free, LOL

Thanks *Tony*


----------



## Mosquito

LukieB, I'd love a rosewood, but whatever is fine, I guess.

65? Hell, that's warmer than my apartment right now… my furnace seems to be having issues this morning. Turns on, tries to fire up, fails to do so, and shuts back down again. It's … 57 in my apartment right now  Someone's supposed to be coming by in 3-4 hours to clean and/or fix it. We'll see how cool it gets before then lol
-

I think I can feel a slight difference between my #4 and my #4c if I haven't waxed the sole in a while. That's mostly only noticeable on the softer stuff like poplar, though. 
-

The Keen Kutter K5 that I've got has a bedrock style frog, but an older bedrock style frog (flat mating surface, but still have to remove the iron to adjust loosen it) I posted pictures of my K5 and my #5 (T11) next to each other. I have no KK's so I can't speak to them, but I thought they were the same frog as the K's and the bedrocks.


----------



## Mosquito

K5 on the left, and Bailey #5 (T11) on the right


----------



## bandit571

Strange. That KK7 of mine matches a Union style frog. Ihave to tear it down anyway, to take pictures for Ebay. Back when I can get a shot. Til then


----------



## Dcase

JayT- The Keen Kutters marked with a single "K" do have a bedrock frog design and I believe these were the first planes Stanley made with this frog. I remember reading somewhere that the KK and Winchester planes (both with Bedrock style frogs) pre-date the Stanley Bedrock line.

The planes marked "KK" have an old type Bailey style frog. The frogs do not have a notch at the bottom and there is no frog adjustment screw. The "KK" planes also have irons & chip breakers that are twice as thick as the standard vintage iron. The chip breakers mate flush with the iron much like todays "premium" chip breakers.

The V&B planes do have really nice totes and knobs. These planes also have a bedrock style frog. They are really fine planes and often go under the radar.

This is my V&B #3 size.. 


















And here is the frog & bedding for my K5. Its a before pic so its a bit rusty.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit- The "KK" planes were made by Ohio Tool Co.


----------



## bandit571

Ohio Tool…Vs….Union Mfg? Hmmm.

Lost the bidding war on a M-F #11 Junior Jack. One down, three to go.

Camera batteries have died. No Pictures for Ebay today. Still have a few in the archives, though.









Think this will work?


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, Maybe the Union frogs look like the Ohio tool frogs. I don't know. I just know that Ohio Tool Co made the early KK planes for Simmons Hardware.

I have done a lot of research on the KK planes and have learned some interesting facts about them. Simmons Hardware released their first line of hand planes in 1906. The first line of Keen Kutter hand planes were the ones made by Ohio Tool Co and were marked with "KK".

"The cutters on these planes were incised with the wedge & bar logo, with St. Louis U.S.A. inside the logo. The early KK's had thick, tapered cutters, which help set them apart from other makers. They were also hand sharpened and whetted on an oilstone before being placed in their boxes."

Some time around 1918 is when Stanley started making the planes for Simmons and these were given the bedrock style frog and marked with a single "K".


----------



## CL810

*Dan*, that V & B is a very nice looking plane. What does V & B stand for?


----------



## JayT

Vaughan and Bushnell. I've looked at a couple on ebay in the past and not pulled the trigger. The more I see pics of Dan's collection, though, the more I think that may have been a mistake. They are just too cool looking.


----------



## bandit571

Well. after losing out on a Millers falls #11, I rebounded with a Millers Falls #8. Shouldn't take too much work to get it up to snuff.

Used a scrub plane this morning, and then a cambered #5. I have a 2×8 down in the Dungeon that is very rough. Try to clean it up a bit, then make four legs out of it. I have a pair of 2×10s that just need trimed down to make a Dinette Table's top. Might even have some apron stock stashed down there.

Camera Batteries are still down.









So here's a shot of the Scrub plane, a #33 at that.


----------



## Dcase

CL- The V& B stands for Vaughn & Bushnell. They are a tool manufacture company located in IL. They got into the plane business late and were only in it for a short time but the planes they made were premium. I believe they had 3 different type models for their planes the 700,800 and 900 series. I believe the 900 series had flat tops like the later bedrocks. One of the types of plane they made were made from dropped forge steel and were advertised as unbreakable.

They are still in business today and are known for their hammers. Here is a link to the history page on their site http://www.vaughanmfg.com/pages/history-of-vaughan


----------



## stonedlion

*Mos* - quit bragging, or all those southerners (anyone south of the Iowa border) will start crowding things up when they come up here for the luxurious ice fishing.


----------



## JayT

WANTED, kind soul with a spare #8 size blade and breaker set in working condition they would be willing to part with to help this old piece of iron get back to work.










I've worked over the original ones on this 608, but they are just too pitted to really be useable for a jointer. It is not necessasary that a replacement set be the correct vintage and logo, just good users. PM me if you've got something you could part with.


----------



## chrisstef

Man just looking at that pic ^ makes my brat n patatas shiver. Wind chill here in CT is in the single digits and gettin colder. 6"-12" in the forecast for Friday (Easy Hog, dont book your plane ticket, im talking about SNOW).

BTW - I spotted Al and hes alive an well. Relocated a little further South.


----------



## Mosquito

dang it 'Stef. We don't have crap for snow anymore, and it annoys the crap out of me. I did, however, wear my winter jacket for the first time in 2 years yesterday… still smells like 2-stroke exhaust


----------



## chrisstef

I love the smell of 2 stroke in the mornin. Betcha Al's socks smell like 2 stroke ^


----------



## Dcase

I never planned to buy any V&B planes. It was just by chance that I ended up with my first one..

This past summer I stopped at a garage sale that had some old tools for sale. On one of the tables there was a box of planes or rather plane parts. The box had like 5 planes that were all missing parts. The guy running the sale saw me looking at them and offered me the whole box for like 10 dollars or something cheap like that. I bought the box of planes and figured they would be good for parts. When I got home and started taking them apart my jaw dropped when I realized one had a bedrock style frog. I had no clue what make the plane was at the time. The V&B planes are not marked on the body and mine was missing the blade and cap iron.

I had to do a bit of research before I learned that what I had was a V&B 703 or 803. I had an extra iron/breaker and cap for a #3 size plane and luckily they fit the V&B.

I was very impressed with the quality of the V&B plane so I started keeping an eye out for good deals on them. I ended up finding the #5 size V&B on ebay listed for cheap so I bought that one a little while back.


----------



## thedude50

I have one v and b I don't know what model it works really well and I would not mind having more of them but need to get some other things first.

You guys should try out the new Guhdo saw blades they rock.


----------



## bhog

LOL.. ^ Yep thats Al alright,the "it puts the lotion on its skin" expression is a dead match.Pretty sweet hammock eh?


----------



## chrisstef

I think thats where he keeps his cell phone BHog …


----------



## CL810

Thanks Dan & JT.

Headquarters in Peoria, Illinois. The Illinois contingent should have a bench full of these??

So are the V & B's are only id'd on the cap iron?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Before he hit the 'roids?


----------



## Dcase

CL- As far as I know the V&B planes were never marked on the body but I cant say that for sure..

The V&B planes that I have seen are either marked on the cap & iron or just the iron. Some V&B planes had a plain cap so the only marking would have been on the cutter.

Here are a few photo examples, these are not my planes.


----------



## bhog

I have only seen them on ebay.I would love to find a set at a sale.


----------



## CL810

Sweet Dan - thanks for the pics!


----------



## Dcase

I have a thing for the lesser known premium made planes. Most guys are only interested in vintage planes that were made by Stanley. They see a plane made by Keen Kutter and they pass it by. They think that if it was not made by Stanley then it is not a premium plane.

I used to think the same way until I started buying some of these other makes. After a while I realized that Sargent, Millers Falls, Keen Kutter, and V&B are all well made planes that can perform at the same level as any vintage Stanley.


----------



## Mosquito

trying to get a set of Keen Kutter "K"''s is something I want to do. I got the K5 already, and wanted to get more, but got caught up in Stanley T11's.

I do like the thicker iron that the KK's came with, though.

I want to get my small wooden set operable first, though. I've got a jointer and 2 jacks, trying to find the right smoother. I want a toted smoother, with out paying through the nose for it, or getting a beat up one


----------



## WhoMe

Sorry for all you guys that are getting blue body parts from the cold temps. We had the opposite:

National High and Low Temperature (for the contiguous United States)
NWS Hydrometeorological Prediction Center, College Park, MD
Issued 1 pm EST Tuesday, January 22, 2013

High Temperature for Monday, January 21, 2013
(as received by 1 pm EST January 22)
86 at Fullerton, CA

It is not supposed to be that hot in JANUARY…..
And obviously, it was a local record too..

And Luke, I think I will leave this alone other than to say Too Much Information />"Lance, yeah, I'm good on the knobs, thanks for offering to do that though, much appreciated."


----------



## bandit571

Lost out on the M-F #11 Junior jack, and "won" a M-F #8 (Stanley #3) I place the Bobtailed KK on Ebay as a "parts/restore" plane. Looking at a couple of other long planes.









maybe another one of these…


----------



## chrisstef

"Now go in the bag and get me my drill" 
"Which one is yours?" 
"The one that says bad mothatrucka on it"


----------



## thedude50

who me are you in fullerton? it was in the 60s here today it will chill down into the high 30s tonight


----------



## bhog

Pulp fiction?..

Nice Breast Stef


----------



## bhog

How do you snag a pic and post it without saving it to your computer?


----------



## donwilwol

with chrome you can right click and select "copy image URL" and paste it in the img tool. I think with IE you need to the properties of the picture and copy the URL from there.


----------



## chrisstef

It uploads straight from the camera roll on my iphone. Im signed in from the wireless router at the house with an in line booster. Got NOS on my $hit.

Yup, pulp.


----------



## LukieB

Mike, LOL, I should know better, gotta be careful in what context you use the word knob around here…


----------



## bandit571

Ok, talk to me. Have won a Millers Falls #8, looks like a type 2. Good plane, bad plane? What to look for when it gets here from Chi-town area? Just another "Size 3" or something else?

Camera batteries are coming in Friday, plane MIGHT be here on Saturday. Maybe it is like another M-F plane i had at one time? ( sold it because i was into Stanley stuff)









Millers Falls #9


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I thought I read the MF numbering system is based (roughly) on length of the plane's body. Is that true, or pulp fiction?










B, if I hit the "img" button at the top of the posting window, I have an option to insert image via Choose File. When that is selected, I can choose "From Camera" and take a picture to post directly to LJs…


----------



## shampeon

Smitty: yes, the Millers Falls model number is based on the length. Sort of. Some models fudge it a little, particularly the ones that are like the 1/2 or 1/4 Stanley models.

Here's my 11 and 8:









The 8 is a great plane. I love Millers Falls planes. I got outbid on the super rare 7 that would have completed my set of bench planes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice pic, nice planes, Ian!!


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, the type 2 MF are great planes. I don't think I have a MF family. I've been only keeping the type 1's except for my very first #10.

I know I've got a #9, 10 and 18. The #9 and 18 are type 1.


----------



## Dcase

I would like to get a couple more MF bench planes. I only have one right now and I really like it.


----------



## Dcase

Fulton had a weird way of numbering their planes….

Here is my Fulton #3710


----------



## JayT

I have two Millers Falls, a 900B and the infamous $10 riot inciter.










The 900 gets used for rough work on smaller pieces-almost like a scrub, but not quite. Still figuring out how to best utilize Mr. Rogers.


----------



## JayT

Random Tuesday photo.










English made 78 running a rabbett on some pine. Testing out making some simple mouldings for the kitchen using only hand planes.


----------



## LeChuck

That Buck Rogers plane is real pretty.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup, you still suck for the Buck Rogers JayT. Just wanted to remind you of that 

Ok and because my wife does not find stories about farts funny i need to share this somewhere. I was in my car yesterday morning and had just pulled up to the job site when i unleash one of those "morning thunder" farts. Now, mind you, its cold outside, real cold. The heat is pumping in the car and its amplifying the stench 10 fold. Im sitting there thinking to myself, wow that friggin stinks, in the most prideful way a guy can. One of the guys is pulling out and sees me. He stops the truck, gets out , and makes his way toward my car. He wants to talk. I roll down the window as he gets his face nice n close so he can talk to me. The warm air inside the car is immediately funneled into the cold air, directly into the guys face. He screams "OOOHHHHH thats NASTY!!" and proceeds to gag. Tears begin rolling down my face, snot dripping from my nose in pure and unadultered joy from such a raunchy blast.

Hope ya guys enjoyed that story as much as i did.


----------



## LeChuck

And that's probably why there aren't many women around here


----------



## bhog

^ Thats hilarious.

Now LeChuck, you forgot about Lysdexic,Bertha,and Chrisstef.All chicks,all nasty bit$&es,and all willing to be all the woman you could ever want.


----------



## chrisstef

If youd like to take me on a date i do prefer Hardee's.


----------



## shampeon

Dan, that Fulton looks like it was manufactured by Millers Falls. Same font.


----------



## Dcase

Shampeon, if Millers Falls made planes for other companies then that is very possible.


----------



## shampeon

They did indeed. My block plane is a Craftsman manufactured by Millers Falls. The stamped name and model number on the side is the giveaway. As far as I know, only MF did that.


----------



## Mosquito

I know the only non-wooden fulton (the wooden ones technically say "The Fulton") was made by sargent:

This pic was stolen from Don:


----------



## thedude50

Where is everyone today I spent the day at a job fair for a new hospital that is opening I hope to return to working part time and this is a great place for me to do that


----------



## bandit571

I recently sold a "parts Plane" that was about 50% Millers Falls









This was, maybe, a #900, Tote was stamped for a hardware Supply Co. aka KeifaberCo. Added a few extra parts, just to make a plane









So, look like i'll have three #3s in the shop. Should be about enough…...


----------



## LeChuck

I'll pass on the anus beef, thanks!

That Sargent block plane is interesting but where's the cap/handle where your hand normally goes?


----------



## Mosquito

I thought I saw a picture of it somewhere, but can't seem to find it again. I basically use the depth adjustment knob against my palm like I would with the cap on another block. I really like that block…

And just because I love this picture of it


----------



## Dcase

I have a mini version of that Sargent block plane. The depth adjustment on mine sucks but once set its a decent little plane for small stuff..


----------



## Dcase

Mos, that photo of yours is probably my favorite fine shaving photo that has been posted on this thread.. What I like best is that the plane making the shaving is by no means considered a premium plane. That proves the true key to good planing results lies in how sharp the iron is.


----------



## WhoMe

Lance, Yep, I'm in the infamous Fullerton. 
Luke, I figured I had to say something since Al seems to be taking a vacation from this thread. Besides, my mind always works that way from the gutter…..

So, for those who have the diamond plates, how many use the diamond plate to flatten their plane soles? I'm still struggling on getting a X-coarse one for that, initial bevels and flattening water stones. I have 3 planes to restore and put new bevels on their blades.


----------



## thedude50

Who Me how about this I will invite you up to spend a weekend in my shop. Are you willing to make the drive


----------



## Dozuki31

I'm continuing to slide down the slippery slope of hand tools. I've spent the past year searching flea markets and garage sales to put together a nice set of usable hand tools. I just wanted to share my latest acquisition. I am very excited and eager to put this plane to work.










The only thing that is missing is a small thumb screw to lock in the fence once it has been adjusted. And I'm missing 2 cutters. But other than that, everything appears to be in great shape.










This little logo was also a nice little bit of icing on the cake.


----------



## thedude50

Hey Chris what kind of wood are you planing in that killer picture I got to find something that looks like that when planed


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Doz, that is a sweet find indeed! Love me some SW, it's true. Well done, let's see some action shots!


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Dan, maybe that's what makes me like it too. I also like that that block seems like a crude down and dirty get the job done and nothing else type plane. I mean, it's not cast or polished or anything.
-

Dude, I'm planing poplar in that picture
-

Doz, that is an absolutely gorgeous #45…


----------



## 33706

Here's my two Vaughn & Bushnells, a #705 and #703.










The #705 is an old restoration, the #703 in the foreground needs a little TLC…someday.


----------



## ShaneA

You guys are driving up the V&B prices as we speak, due to all the pics and pub. They are pretty cool looking, the totes are definitely working for me.


----------



## thedude50

I have never seen poplar that color


----------



## WhoMe

Lance, I would love to take you up on that offer. I think it would be fun and educational to come up there and see you and your shop. I would even love to see one of those work benches you made. Unfortunately for the time being, it is not in the cards. I keep hoping things change here. It will, it is just a matter of time.


----------



## thedude50

Bummer my friend the invitation is open I would be willing to house and feed you while your here the house is huge and I have plenty of places for you to sleep. So all you have to do is come up with the gas money. if we plan ahead we can do a build while your here. I could do all the glue up and rough cutting then when you get here we can get to it it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## LeChuck

That's a nice #45. I really want one of those. Keeping watch for the right price


----------



## LukieB

Doz, Nice sweetheart, I'm most envious, Made In Canada Eh?


----------



## mochoa

Very nice #45 Doz! Those are fun, I just started using mine, I'm glad I have it.


----------



## Dcase

WhoMe- I have the Duo-Sharp Coarse/X-Coarse DMT stone and have used that to flatten plane soles before. I don't think that is the best option for the soles though. Nothing works faster and better then sandpaper glued to a flat surface.

The main problem with doing the soles on the stone is the size of the stone. The stone is not really long enough to work well with planes larger then a #4 size. Another problem is the stone will clog up quickly so it becomes a messy job of always wiping the stone and getting it wet again. I know sandpaper also clogs up fast but its dry so you can just use the shop vac to quickly suck up the metal dust.


----------



## Mosquito

As always, I agree with Dan. I've used my DMT's to flatten a plane or two, but the size just doesn't allow it very easily. I use sandpaper on a piece of granite instead


----------



## mochoa

Dan what about say if you had a longer plane and had a bump in the middle you wanted to knock down? You could get most of it with the DMT and then move to the sandpaper? Smitty posted a pic when he restored his vintage #62 where he used the DMT to get the sole even with the adjustable toe/mouth of the plane.

The problem with sandpaper is that it wears out fast when used on the sole of a plane. Next time I have to do it I will do Dan's trick of sticking the paper down on disposable MDF that way I have no problems with switching paper often.


----------



## Mosquito

I use 3M adhesive back sand paper that comes in a roll. I just peel it off the granite, and then wipe off any metal dust, and slap down another piece. Nice and easy, and I can get a nice long strip of sandpaper on it too.


----------



## mochoa

What grit Mos? And where do you get it?


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, sure the DMT will work on the soles and if you have a sole with a high spot in the middle then that is def one way to correct it.

I know sandpaper wears out fast but I still think it is the fastest method for flattening a sole by hand. You also have to keep in mind that the DMT stone will have a break in period. At first the X-Coarse will cut extremely fast but after a while it gets slower and slower. Especially if your using the DMT to flatten other stones. Once the DMT stone is broke in it will take a lot longer to flatten a sole.

A sheet of 80 grit paper will work a lot faster. I will take some pics of my set up later.


----------



## Mosquito

Mauricio, I got it off of Amazon somewhere, and use 150 grit, I believe.


----------



## CL810

Mauricio, I agree with Dan. Start with 80 or 100 grit and work your way up. I use regular sandpaper and then hit the back side lightly with spray adhesive - it will keep it in place just fine. Mount your sandpaper to as long of a flat piece as you have so the sole is in contact all of the time if possible. When I use my table saw I use two pieces of sandpaper end to end.


----------



## starringemma

http://www.stuhollywood.net/

This weekend My gal pal and I are going to Stuart's Hollywood Collectibles in Salem, OR
They have a butt load of planes. I saw on craigslist that they have Stanley #8 for $95 and was wondering if that was a fair price. (pictured below)










pictures from their website:




































Similar Stanley #8 type C planes are priced at much higher $

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-STANLEY-Bailey-No-8-C-Jointer-Plane-Corrugated-bottom-/170978113313?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cf16f721

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Magnificent-STANLEY-NO-8C-JOINTER-PLANE-Type-7-Circa-1893-99-/400374801435?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d3832a41b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-NO-8C-Jointer-Plane-Near-Mint-in-its-Original-Box-/330850454318?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d08394b2e


----------



## stonedlion

It's one thing to ask an inflated price on feebay, it's something else completely to actually get it.

$95 looks like an OK price, be sure to disassemble it and inspect very closely for hidden damage or repairs.

And you may be able to negotiate a better price. Around here in Minnesota I have found the antique dealers are very sensitive to credit card fees and are much more willing to negotiate for cash.


----------



## chrisstef

Stu's got the goods ^


----------



## Dcase

95 dollars is a decent price for a #8 as long as it is in good shape. I paid 90 dollars for my T11 #8.


----------



## Dcase

I know I am a little late but I got my HOYD calendar in the mail today.

This is a very crappy picture taken from my cell phone.. I put the calendar in my office right above my desk.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Dan. I've had one person ask me about mine so far. They thought it was odd that I had a physical calendar when everything work related goes through outlook. They thought it was cool after I explained it, though.
-

*And you may be able to negotiate a better price. Around here in Minnesota I have found the antique dealers are very sensitive to credit card fees and are much more willing to negotiate for cash.*

That. I usually bring cash up to the amount of my "budget" when I go to antique shops for that very reason. When I bought a roundie-rock for Al, I got the price down from $95 to $70 after mentioning I'd pay cash

And I agree with the other part too. Referencing 2lshark on eBay doesn't really mean anything to me. I mean, obviously he has to sell stuff eventually, but I wouldn't go off of his prices as a guideline for what's "fair"


----------



## carguy460

I think I got my Stanley 8c type 8 (I think) for $50 at a flea market, though its not in as good of condition as that one:


----------



## bandit571

I'll keep quiet about my #8c…...

($25+tax)


----------



## Dcase

I bought a 2nd #8 this last summer off CL for 20 dollars… I think it was a type 6 or 7. It was in bad shape though. Lot of rust and pitting…

I did a complete restore on it and then listed it on ebay. I think I ended up getting 80 dollars for it.

Here was the before










And after a full restoration









(I did not sell it with the IBC iron. I just didn't have the original iron cleaned up when I took the pic)


----------



## Mosquito

(I did not sell it with the IBC iron. I just didn't have the original iron cleaned up when I took the pic)

I was going to ask about that when I saw the picture, Dan, but you answered it before I had to  $80 for a #8 looking like that, with an IBC would be good for the buyer…


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, Does your #8 work well with the mouth broke the way it is? Like do you notice any problems when using the plane?


----------



## carguy460

I knew I could have done better on an 8, but I was impatient and just HAD to have that one…still, I was happy with 50…

Dan and bandit, 20 and 25? Wow, I need to shop around more!


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I was able to get the original iron in working order but you can see in the before picture that the original iron was pretty used up.

The sole of the plane also had a lot of pitting and there was some pitting right in front of the mouth. It didn't effect the use of the plane but I knew it would effect the price. I was happy that I got the 80 dollars for it. I bought it to flip it.

Here is my T11 #8… It is my boys favorite


----------



## bandit571

The #8 work quite well, been using it as a jointer.









Seems the frog supports the iron over the open areas. I don't need paper thin shavings with it, just a LONG body









As for what it looked like when i bought it









I think this was one of my first Restores.


----------



## chrisstef

What kind of kids you breeding there Dan? I can barely move a #8 and your boy looks like hes man handling it! Get some.


----------



## Dcase

Jason, No, you did very well with 50. Anything less then 100 dollars is a decent price for a #8 that is in good shape.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I was thinking with the mouth broken under the frog that you may have some problems with chatter or the blade jumping.. If it works well the way it is then that is great.

Stef, my oldest son just kept bugging me that day to use the biggest plane so I let him push it a few times…

I usually only let the boys use the smaller planes…

Here are my oldest two sons showing shavings that they made all on their own.


----------



## LeChuck

Emma, I see at least 2 #45s on that shelf. Wonder how much they are. Ghhhaaaaa! why is there nothing like that around here.


----------



## starringemma

LeChuck, 
When I go there this weekend I'll take some notes on the types and prices and post them up here. Maybe take some pictures.

I found a Stanley #7 on craigslist for $75 I might offer $50 for it.
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/3557149247.html


----------



## Mosquito

Ghhhaaaaa! why is there nothing like that around here.
LeChuck, I think the same thing quite frequently…


----------



## thedude50

I have yet to see a good shot from you bandit try to focus


----------



## stonedlion

You would think that Minnesota would be littered with hand tools. We only became a state in the 1850's and were growing through the golden age of hand tools.


----------



## bandit571

Working a 2×8 down a bit ( IF I EVER have the spare change to get a camera that passes Lance's inspection) using a few of the planes in the Dungeon. (Lance can skip this part, then )









PARPLUS #5, with a cambered iron, doing some diagonal work. Makes for some curly shavings









Then used a "Larger" plane to "Try' the board for flat.









Board was cupped a bit, this is the high side in the middle face. I even broke out a smaller plane









And it even found a few spots that needed a little more work ( getting close to BP Med Time, getting winded) and just because I can, how about a #18, working a bit?









Same old Camera, just a little steadier hands.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Hey Bandit what type of camera/phone are you using to take the pictures?
It looks like you are getting to close for the focal point. Try standing back a bit and zooming in or switch to the macro setting usually noted by a flower on newer digi cameras.


----------



## bandit571

I still have the other face to do ( maybe this weekend. Doctor's time tomorrow) and then rip the board into leg stock. Might even taper a couple sides of the legs. No Tablesaw in the Dungeon Shop, so, I guess i will use a circular saw for the rips. Then back to the planes to taper the laegs. May pick up some apron stock still out in the Old Shop. If not, well, I MIGHT have a few other boards down in the Dungeon Shop.

While I'm showing a few planes









I might have a top for a table for this one to smooth out, later on.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah Bandit, it seems that whatever you're using to take pictures doesn't like to do macros very much. The shots that are further away look better.
-

That may be true, Richard, but I was also figuring that there was a lot of agriculture going on in MN, and the Dakotas (still to an extent) so that may have had an effect on the number of hand tools as well. Thought being that the population/acre would be a lot lower out here than in the NE. Just a thought I had…


----------



## thedude50

much better bandit i can actually see the plane


----------



## bandit571

camera is just a little Samsung BL103. Little red digital point and shoot. Setting is on "AUTO". It will also do video, but no sound to them. 10.2 mega pixels. I also have a kodak picture editor to make these pictures fit on all types of forums.

Could I get a better camera? NOT right now, still on sick pay, still on the DL. Just got a two week "pay' check of a whopping $400. That is good enough for gas money, some utility bills, and something to eat, MAYBE. I think a new camera will wait quite awhile…..

Almost forgot the Smitty Touch.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, posted some info about that little digi cam. Must be in the pipeline somewhere?









Maybe a different style of photo will help?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Friday pic, end of day and one cluttered bench!


----------



## thedude50

Bandit I think it was the operator and not the camera I agree you were trying to get closer than the focal angle the camera is capable of .


----------



## bandit571

After some work on a slab with the planes today, now how one edge done, and two faces done









somehow, I don't think this is a pine plank









The other half of this 2×8 looked a lot worse.









Hope the other boards lot better.


----------



## starringemma

HAND PLANE BLUE BOOK… is there any such a thing?

I found this while scrubbing the internet for hand planes… This hand plane ******************** is addicting.


----------



## Mosquito

I'll have a random Friday picture later tonight that I'm very excited about…


----------



## planepassion

Random shot.

Dimensioning walnut for a wedding gift box. Just about the whole Stanley family joined the fun.


----------



## chrisstef

Cousin Lie crashin the party too there Brad?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nice pics guys.


----------



## planepassion

Both cousins: Lie and Lee. Good eye Chrisstef. I love the smell of walnut in the morning.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Probably smells a lot better when it's not all dust in the air. The power of hand tools.


----------



## thedude50

Brad great pic I love Walnut too it is the best to work with


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## DanKrager

Hey! That's not a hand plane…even I know that! 
What a beaut! The text is missing…where's the gloat?
DanK


----------



## ShaneA

Old school Mos.


----------



## thedude50

now that is a good picture. Chris nice score


----------



## Mosquito

I was quite excited. It's been restored, works perfect, and looks awesome. I'll tell you what did suck, though… carrying that son of a something or other up 2 flights of stairs by myself… kind of wishing I didn't do that


----------



## JGM0658

You know Mos, you could actually turn that one into a pen lathe with some work…..cool score, I would love to have one.


----------



## CL810

Way cool Mos!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice indeed, Mos! Congrats to you, envy headed your way,dude…


----------



## lysdexic

How and where are you going to mount that Mos? I covet the drill press.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys. I have been keeping an eye out for one for a little while. I spent a little more than I had originally wanted to, but after I saw this one tonight, I didn't even try to talk him down any. I got it for $150, which around here seems about fair. I typically see them around $100 in as-found condition.

He had some other cool stuff too. Egg beater drills, a pair of breast drills, levels, spokeshaves, scrapers. I only saw 1 plane though (#29 sized tranny)
-

I haven't gotten there yet Scott lol
-

I had a bit of a rough week, this was my pick-me-up  lol


----------



## OnlyJustME

Great pick-me-up Mos except that you have to pick that up. lol I've been keeping an eye out for one of those for a while too. I just hope i have the green to buy it when i find one. until then you have my green.


----------



## Mosquito

lol thanks OJM. I was budgeting to maybe buy some computer parts at a modders meet that I'm going to this weekend, but… I spent 75% of that budget on this instead. No regrets. Except, you know, carrying it up the stairs lol.

Yup, definitely going to take it apart when I move it next.

Few more pictures before I get back to the cleaning… The video is my favorite part about these old post drills


----------



## DanKrager

Just for the record (so to speak) I just posted a nice Siegly plow plane for swap on the tool swap forum. There's a couple of framing chisels thrown in. Looking to buy a Stanley 55 fairly complete set. Thanks for your interest.
DanK


----------



## bandit571

A flat rate box showed up at my doorstep this morning









Looks like a type 2 #8 plane, by Millers Falls. Even has a Patented # on the lever cap! I'm letting it warm up a bit









Before I tear it down and start the clean-up. Black base, and the frog is black too! Brass adjuster wheel. Even a M-F's Logo on the iron. Same size as my Union #3. It does have a high knob. Wood looks very nice. Even the sole looks good









Looks like I might have something to do, today.


----------



## ShaneA

What type of wood is on that MF plane Bandit? The tote looks pretty cool


----------



## bandit571

Might be cocbolo? Might that stuff they used after the war, began with a G? Might just clean it up, the wood anyway, and leave the finish alone? It even has Brass nuts to hold the handles on. More brass to shine up, sheesh…...

Will post a few more pictures later today, as I clean it up. Might be an early, pre-war type II?


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, this site explains the wood types pretty good. It looks like Bandit got a type 4, which makes it goncalo coated with a thick red-orange varnish stain. This is what it can look like


----------



## donwilwol

I've had almost zero shop time, and it looks like this week end will be about the same. A few random shots just for fun


----------



## bandit571

While down cleaning up the #8 Millers Falls, TYPE 4, got the playing around with some little planes









A little sloppy there, another?









Millers Falls #8, TYPE $ had a bad iron. High diddle diddle low in the middle. Ground a new, hollow-ground edge, and made sure it was square across. Brass is shined up, bolts are looking like new. Haven't taken the iron up to the oil stones, YET. But, it will make a shaving or two









More later, IF anyone wants…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice MF, Bandit. You can show us as much of that as you'd like. 










EDIT: And in an act of self-promotion, I do have the final installment of my wall hung tool cabinet build up as of this morning. A year in the making, and still not hung or full of tools, but it is at least built.


----------



## bandit571

two more views of the Millers falls #8 TYPE 4 after a little clean up









Haven't touch the finish on the handles, as yet. Plated parts look a little better









I can even read the stampings. There is a Pat. No. on the lever cap ( 1822520) and a logo on the iron.

"SOLID TOOL STEEL" above their "V' logo, with Millers Flls in the logo. Below which is the Made in USA.

So far, so good.


----------



## OnlyJustME

really nice looking MF plane Bandit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great picture Brad.

That is fantastic Mos! You say it is heavy, what does it weigh? Sorry to hear you had a rough week but congrats on your press. 

Nice one Bandit.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I keep watching that Post Mount Drill Press video. so cool. I like that advancing armature. It looks like a bird head pecking for food and the handle arm looks like it is adjustable for length to give you more speed or torque. Can't make out any manufacturer name on it. Who made it?

Probably weighs somewhere in the 100lb area.


----------



## DanKrager

Question: is there any acceptable process for redoing, upgrading or generally renovating the "plating" found on old Stanley molding planes?
DanK


----------



## OnlyJustME

I'm sure you can strip it down and then send it out to some facility to have it replated or chromed. Whether that is acceptable is up to the user i guess.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The nickel plating on #45 planes, for example, is typically in rough shape. I know Al stripped his down to bare metal. It looks good, and it made sense because he loves to strip. Planes. Strip planes…. I've seen them repainted with various shades of rattle can, too. What's acceptable for your user really is up to you, I'd say. I cleaned my #50 with a soaking in ER and it looked great afterward. So if you go that way first, then don't like it, go more 'radical' from there.


----------



## donwilwol

If you search for nickel plating there are small kits you can get. I've never tried them, I don't really care for the look, so I strip it if its not in decent shape. I posted some somewhere here, but it was awhile ago so I don't remember where.

Edit, found this one, http://www.caswellplating.com/electroplating-anodizing/chrome-plating-kits/triple-chrome-plating-kits.html


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, that's goncalo on that MF #8. Removing the red varnish will probably reveal some really pretty orange-brown wood, like in Don's picture. I'll snap a pic of my #18 later today where I did the same thing.


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks for the plating tips. This would be for my own planes. I'll have to find out how to strip it. I saw one on ebay that looked pristine, so I bet it was stripped. Good advice, Smitty. I'll try that.
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I strip it with a course wire wheel.


----------



## bandit571

About like this #9 I had last year?









Of course, it might be a little older









Just the finish on the #9 was a lot worse off.


----------



## 33706

Hey, if you are into resurfacing the casting on your planes, I'd suggest looking at an "Eastwood" auto restoration catalog. They have paints and preparations for alloys like old carburetor castings, yellow chromate and other hard-to-refinish exotic metal surfaces. There's gotta be the right color for Stanley '45s and other planes as well. http://www.eastwood.com/paints/detail-paints.html Go to the 'paint tab'.


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks for the link, Poopiekat!
DanK


----------



## 33706

No prob, DanK! It's a bit hard to navigate the site, but they have hundreds of recoloring products for restoring various metal surfaces.


----------



## donwilwol

I've seen some painted with a chrome colored paint that looked pretty good.


----------



## shampeon

Bandit: yup, that's it. I hit it with some blonde-amber shellac and it looks incredible.


----------



## superdav721

Stopped by to say HI Guys.
2500 post since I stopped in last time.
Found a new plane of my dreams I would like to share.









And found an add for Smitty









There is a closed bidding auction in two days. Go have a look there is some awesome stuff there. For me its fun to look at.
https://www.finetoolj.com/ftj.php/auction/view/61/1


----------



## OnlyJustME

If only i had disposable income. I'd be all over that auction.


----------



## DanKrager

I just spent my entire retirement savings and some of the grandchildren's at that auction… just drooling.
Now I know where Jim Bode gets some of his stock I bet.
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Hey Mos,
Check this out:
https://www.finetoolj.com/ftj.php/auction/view/61/5
Number 455. Eat your heart out!
DanK


----------



## JayT

Dang, now that is an auction!

I swept out the shop this afternoon then started with










and ended up with










It was a good day.


----------



## bandit571

Been slaving away down in the Dungeon









Down there is where strange things happen









Ripping leg blanks with a "new" saw. Tapering legs, the easy way









First you have to get rid of any saw marks









Mark out the taper, with a straight edge. the a #5 cambered Jack defines the cut









then a #8c to flat the taper out a bit.









Then a #6 to smooth things glass-like.









Then, because I like them









I slide a block plane down the tapered side. Lay out another taper, and repeat all the steps above. Leg is done, without ever seeing a single piece of sandpaper. Don't have any in the shop right now, anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Besides the leg exercises (took maybe an hour from rip to completed) I also worked on a Millers Falls #8, TYPE4 to get the iron nice and sharp. Used the honing jig, and a beltsander to redefine the edge. Brought it upstairs and went through all of the oil stones and some fine sandpaper I keep with the sharpening supplies. An old belt was the strop. Assembled things back together, and headed back down to the Test Track.









A 2×2 scrap left over from the Leg tapering. For some reason, whatever that wood is, it produces a ribbon like shaving. Not a solid shaving, it looks like a bunch of skinny ribbons held together by? Anyway, Tried the "New & Improved" iron on some more respectable wood ( Pine, or poplar?) that was just laying around.









I was getting nice curly things, the full width of the piece of wood. Well, MIGHT need a little more work?


----------



## OnlyJustME

I'd much rather have the one Mos has Dan.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Interesting place to park your car Bandit.


----------



## Mosquito

lol why not both OJM? I bet I would have been able to at least carry that one up the stairs :-D


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Super, love that ad! Bandit, the pis are outstanding, well done.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Well if both was an option then HECK YEAH!!! but it usually isnt an option for me. lol


----------



## thedude50

Bandit your photos have improved by leaps and bounds I think you have it now.


----------



## LeChuck

I just bought my 45, I just bought my 45, I just bought my 45!

Hehehe, it's actually a Wards Master but who cares, it's for using. It is shiny and complete, from 1915, an actual Stanley #45, on buy it now at a reasonable price, and I didn't have to fight the collectors for the Stanleys.

Now the wait commences…


----------



## Mosquito

Nice LeChuck. Hopefully I'll be able to start work on my #45 blog series again soon. I kind of put a hold on it after getting frustrated trying to shoot video using it on a workmate.


----------



## DanKrager

I just bought my 55, I just bought my 55, I just bought my 55!
Congratulations, LeChuck! I snuck up on the ebay bidders and while they were drunk and sleeping snatched a complete Stanley 55 plow plane set in pretty good condition, definitely restorable. Waiting for it to come in. I also traded to get a #8c jointer plane from another LJ. It's on it's way in too. 
Now I've GOT to get the saws restored and pictures taken. Then if I can just remember to get before pics of these others…
DanK


----------



## starringemma

I already posted this but it was in the wrong blog so I deleted it and posting it here.

I got this Craftsman #6 for $20 off of craigslist, no cracks or chips just the usual wear. It has a corrugated sole. 









I also got this Stanley Handyman off of craigslist for $7 with a cracked tote.









I picked up this 102 at a flea market for $3 on the blade it says STANLEY RULE 8LEVELCo


----------



## OnlyJustME

Good start on the restoration addiction Emma


----------



## mochoa

Ok, I'm just catching up, Wow Mos, that drill press is awesome! Congrats on that score.


----------



## bandit571

Just got out of the Dungeon a little while ago, time for a couple more "Random Photos"?









Union made Savage #6, and









My newest #3, a M-F #8, Type4. Wood is a nasty Oak/Ash. Even had a crosscut saw out this morning.









Yeah, has a few rust spots, so do I. Trying to work both out today.


----------



## starringemma

Dan K
Nickel Plating Made Easy


----------



## starringemma

I'd be interested in knowing about the history of plane manufacturers. I've been reading some old threads and learned that Sargent made planes for Craftsman and Dunlap but Sargent was bought out by Stanley, so did Stanley continue making planes for Craftsman and Dunlap? What other companies did Stanley by out?


----------



## starringemma

Are there an Edsel's in the hand plane world? A plane that was so unpopular that it's now rare and valuable?


----------



## shampeon

Are there an Edsel's in the hand plane world? A plane that was so unpopular that it's now rare and valuable?

The closest would probably be the so-called Buck Rogers planes from Millers Falls.









They're popular because they're so unique, but like an Edsel, nobody really uses them for their intended purpose.


----------



## DanKrager

Hey, Thanks Emma!


----------



## thedude50

true but some lucky guys no names find these buck rogers planes for 10 dollars shmucks


----------



## bandit571

Rare and valueable? Maybe those few planes Leonard Bailey made over at woolco? There was a time, when Leonard was P.O.ed at Stanley, left and started to made a few of his OWN design. Look for those planes, IF you can find them. I think Don W might know a bit about them.

Smitty Touch


----------



## shampeon

My type 5 Millers Falls 18 with refinished tote & knob:









I think it must have been an early type 5, since it doesn't have Phillips head screws. Anyway, the varnish was kind of hideous, what was left, so I stripped it and used blonde shellac over the goncalo.


----------



## donwilwol

There is just something about the Millers Falls bench planes. I really like the early ones but goncalo just makes nice knobs and totes. I don't know why they went to such great lengths to cover it up.


----------



## bandit571

NOW I remember the place! Woonsocket! About 1875 or so. Bailey set up to make a few "new & improved" designs, while he was at odds with Stanley. I think it went on for a couple years, at the most.

Smitty Touch


----------



## starringemma

What can you tell me about Anant Kamal hand planes?


----------



## bandit571

made in India? Haven't heard much "good" about them.


----------



## LeChuck

I have a #4 Anant "Kamal", or Premier as some call it, or AA in Europe. I bought it over there. It has a thick A2 type blade. I was mostly happy about it at first but the more I use hand planes (and I haven't done that too much yet), the more I revise that point of view. The blade came with heavy mill marks that I couldn't even remove with 100 grit sandpaper (let's say I got fed up with it and called it good enough, it looks like with A2 blades you really don't want them to be too bad out of the gate or it will be tough at first…), a long bevel that is not straight (although the edge is), but the worse thing is for me that I don't seem to be able to get the blade to sit straight when I reassemble it without a lot of tweaking. When I compare with my 1954 #7 with no play in the frog, or the Woodriver jack plane and the bedrock style mechanism…it leaves a lot to wish for.

It seems that I can get it to cut pretty smoothly, but it's just fiddly and not very well made, in my not-so-experienced opinion. I think a new #4 is on my list now, and it will probably be a Woodriver, when I can afford it.

It seems to me that the Anant Kamal line is being phased out, or it has been for a while.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, very complete answer. I don't recall an Anant post of any significance in this thread, although I know there are some out there in our ranks. Phased out? I need to google that one…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and here's the plane pic of the day (actually yesterday). Just got done saying I have plenty of block planes. This one at a flea market, $3, had to come home with me. Even the blue knob.


----------



## LeChuck

Not positive on the being phased out but they are really not being sold in many places, and getting more rare. R. Larson is selling the #78 copies in "Kamal" version for $49 on eBay (I just received mine, the cheapo plastic knob is already a big let down in itself) and they are apparently being "merged" into the regular low-end line. Not many Kamals out there, at least on this side of the pond.

That being said regarding the Kamal #4, that's a 50 bucks plane. It probably compares pretty well with anything else at that price point, for new planes.


----------



## bandit571

Hey! I just sold one like that! Label wasn't as good, though









Common as fleas…..


----------



## robertb574

I bought an Anant Kamal carriage plane about 2 years ago. I should have returned it. But instead I put a lot of time, effort and more money into it. Lot of problems with the frog, blade, chip breaker and lever cap. Replaced the lever cap with a Stanley made one - works better but it still will not hold the setting. I believe replacing the chip breaker also might help with that.

Very recently I ordered a Chinese made bench plane (#3) online. I received the plane yesterday. It was made in India. This plane was very poorly made. The lever cap must have been machined by a blind person. That goes for the chip breaker too. The blade is sheet metal. The adjuster nut slips and will not hold on the stud. There are other not so bad problems too. Anyhow I am waiting to hear from the seller.

Based on these two planes Made in India I can not recommend any hand plane made in India.


----------



## starringemma

Every time I do a search and find something new I haven't seen or heard of before before I get a new rejuvenation of hand plane fever.

I don't know if these are junk or not but they sure look sweet if not at least different. As I've already said I'm more interested in collecting planes and restoring them than I am using them.

THE BIRDSILL HOLLY




























EDIT:

Okay, I just looked up Birdsill Holly on ebay and I don't think I'll be getting one anytime soon.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-BIRDSILL-HOLLY-Patent-9-inch-Smooth-Plane-/370725304738?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5650f339a2


----------



## ShaneA

Oh c'mon…it only $3,600. Yikes!


----------



## bandit571

Well, tabletop is ready to come out of the clamps, got a doctor's visit in the morning. Get back from that, and work over the top. Then i can fit the aprons and legs. More handplane work ahead.


----------



## starringemma

I'm going to have to find a better sugar mama than Becca to get that one home.


----------



## shampeon

I understand the collector's impulse, but these tools were meant to be used. You've got some saws and some planes that need to be cleaned and tuned. Get on it, otherwise what's the point?


----------



## starringemma

Admiration and preservation is the point. Would you wear an autographed Jimmy Hendricks t-shirt while participating in a blue berry pie eating contest because it needs to be used? If everyone was throwing these planes under a work bench every time they flattened a board with it our grandchildren would have to go to a museum to see what one looked like.

Call it penis envy… I don't care.


----------



## shampeon

I like restoring old tools. Better than that, I like seeing them back doing what they're supposed to be doing: helping turn wood into something useful or beautiful, and hopefully both. That's all I'm saying.

I hope your new old tools make you happy.


----------



## starringemma

...and that's what they're doing is making me happy. Not just that but knowing that they'll be passed down in just as good shape as I left them. If I could go back in time and buy a new Edsel I wouldn't drive it to a farm and fill the trunk with cow ******************** to fertilize my tomato plants… I'd borrow the neighbors Edsel.

EDIT: and buying a hand saw or a bench plane is an investment. A $20 Craftsman #6 sitting on a book shelf is going to be a $40 Craftsman #6 in 30 years. (I don't actually know this, I just made it up)


----------



## DanKrager

Emma, A good friend of mine has collected every tool that was ever used on a farm in Illinois, including wooden waterpipes and the long boring bits to make them. He has spent millions on one of a kind items and has more than one of some very rare items. I asked him if he had a disease or something, but his kind reply was that this was a hedge and an investment. Museums would kill to have what he freely shows off. He will even let select friends use them briefly just to see how they work. I had the privilege of operating a HUGE treadle lathe during one of his "shows". Everything has been beautifully restored including pinstriped corn planters. What a collection! So go your way in peace and invite Shampeon to use one of your collectables now and then…just sayin.
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The pursuit of happiness… what a concept.


----------



## JayT

The pursuit of happiness… what a concept. 

Yep. (see signature line below)


----------



## Dcase

I was just on the Blood and Gore website looking something up and I read something about the #4 plane that I had never seen before. I have visited Leeche's site many times and I never saw this on there before so I am thinking this was recently added…

Here is the paragraph

"Occasionally, you might find an early version of this plane with a built-in oiler located at its knob which holds oil that is drained through perforations drilled through the sole, directly beneath the knob. This was an aftermarket addition, and unlike other aftermarket ideas, like the tilting handles on modified #10's, which Stanley eventually put into production, the oiling device soon became a genetic deadend in the tool tree. The same oiling device can also be found on #5's."

I now need a self oiling plane!!!


----------



## starringemma

Thanks Dan K,
When I first read that I was wondering what made the bits to make the wooden water pipe so boring. I'm of less than average intelligence and somethings take me awhile to figure out.


----------



## bhog

Got a package in the mail this am from Stef.Inside was; a Millers Falls egg beater(my first),a couple hinges,an 1/8th inch witherby socket chisel,A sweet ass backsaw(my first) a mystery tool,and a P.S&W.Co brace(also my first).Feeling the love to say the least.Thank you, bro.


----------



## chrisstef

^ Just happy to save those tools from being scrap. I visited an older couple who was moving out and most of these tools were left by the wifes father who was a tool maker. Too bad i couldnt fit the metal lathe in the car.

Hope you enjoy them Hog! Consider it repayment for the greasebox ya sent me.


----------



## starringemma

Anyone know what these are?
I'm guessing that they're for cutting dowels.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-UNUSUAL-EARLY-ANTIQUE-WOODEN-WOODWORK-CARPENTRY-TOOL-PLANE-or-SIMILAR-/350701023015?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item51a768ef27


----------



## Bertha

posting to get caught up. al


----------



## Bertha

I now need a self oiling plane!!!

Good luck, Dan. I've never seen one, not even on FleaBag.


----------



## Bertha

Emma, are those for sale?


----------



## Bertha

*Feeling the love to say the least.Thank you, bro.*

This $ht made my day.


----------



## bandit571

They are for making round tenons. Iron should be skewed at. Run square stock through them, and they come out round.

Sorry, No Smitty touch right now, on lunch break from a table build, with handtoys, er tolls…


----------



## starringemma

Bertha, 
Yeah, I just added a link but here it is again.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-UNUSUAL-EARLY-ANTIQUE-WOODEN-WOODWORK-CARPENTRY-TOOL-PLANE-or-SIMILAR-/350701023015?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item51a768ef27


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser (like Al) of what got done this morning









Working on the underside of a top









Finishing up with a small plane









Laid out for tenons, and apron length









A little Cardio Workout









Not too bad, for an Olde Pharte?









Laying out the long aprons, end apron as a pattern









All aprons are shaped roughly, next some tenons ( later today??)









"Tool Crib"


----------



## chrisstef

Hog (and others) .... here's some good info on the PS&W (Pexto) brace. 
http://www.georgesbasement.com/braces/PEXTObracesII/PEXTObraces.htm

http://www.sydnassloot.com/Brace/PSW.htm

Originally from Southington CT, about 20 minutes from casa de Stef.


----------



## starringemma

I searched the internet for M. Keown & Co and found nothing. Does anyone know anything about this plane?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/M-Keown-Co-Infill-chariot-low-angle-block-plane-/111006172991?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item19d87bc73f


----------



## Dcase

Emma, Almost looks like that plane was custom made or altered. They didn't post any pictures of the iron bedding on the plane and it looks like the only markings are on the iron. That iron could have come from anywhere. There is no way that front knob is original. I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## starringemma

A couple more of those dowel cutters.

I seen something on a video that looks like that last tool. It was for making tenons on rustic outdoor furniture.


----------



## starringemma

Thanks Dan,
I wasn't really planning on buying it. It just peaked my curiosity.


----------



## Dcase

Emma, it does look interesting and it could be a good plane. I just don't like that he didn't post pictures of the bedding for the iron.


----------



## bandit571

Just a random shot or two









I might go see IF it is still around









Although, I seem to prefer one of these









Emma: You'll need a very big brace for that last one, aka, Breast Drill.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

b, that's a beautiful box of tools you got in the mail. You suck.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef, very nice of you, man!

For bandit, something not as common as a flea


----------



## Brit

This made me laugh:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-VINTAGE-ANGLED-SCREWDRIVER-/271145616055?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item3f2189c2b7


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, that is classic. You gonna get it?


----------



## thedude50

looks like a bent one to me Andy I cant think the Victorians had that as a tool in its present state.


----------



## bandit571

Been busy tonight, trying out a Roy Underhill way of chiseling tenons. My "Tenon" saw is a coping saw. I just saw down until the blade is below the surface of the wood. A few whacks with the chisel, finish up by paring to the lines, move onto the next face. Very quick, very easy. Don't have a shoulder plane, either. Just using a 1" SHARP chisel to pare with.

Maybe this is as common?









A Savage #6 Smooth bottom small jointer.


----------



## bandit571

Could've sworn I posted something> "Yo, heave , Yo"









"That's Sargent Flea, to you!"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Makin' shavins… Nice stuff, bandit.


----------



## Brit

Smitty - No, but I bet somebody gets screwed.


----------



## donwilwol

I only had a short time in the shop this week end. I used it to start a couple of doors I need to make for my daughter.


----------



## TechRedneck

Hey.. Nice to see Al is still out there..

Bandit, every time you post a pic of your bench with that car against the wall it makes me chuckle.


----------



## bandit571

Most people keep a spare tire, me????


----------



## LukieB

*Don*, Check it out, another one of those highly collectable "Red Rocks"!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wonderful-Rare-Stanley-Red-Rock-602-ex-cond-Pat-Apr-12-95-/261157886187?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cce3918eb


----------



## LukieB

Completely off topic and random, but it made me chuckle, so I thought I'd share…


----------



## donwilwol

to bad that one wasn't $5 to Lukie!!!


----------



## bandit571

Ah, so THAT"S what they are talking about?


----------



## starringemma




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, I picked up another block plane over the weekend and commented here something to effect (maybe) that you could never have enough block planes or some other nonsense. Well, tonight I brought that highly prized Handyman to the shop and spent a couple minutes taking inventory.










I've not had them all on the bench at the same time before and it's clear there are too many. I mean, it's easy to pick up a block here and there, but it's out of hand. But which one(s) fit my hand and work for me over the others? These.










The #S18, the #60 1/2 and the #100 squirrel tail. Why? Shorter base and lighter weight than pretty much every one of the others. Which came in 'second place?' The #17, #18, Handyman and the Craftsman/Sargent adjustable mouth planes all were nice. I liked the blocks that fit from finger tip to the palm of my hand and weren't too heavy.










What are your favorite blocks?


----------



## lysdexic

#164 ;^)

The only vintage block that I have is a SW #18 and I really like it. However, still reach for my Veritas DX golf club block the most.

I guess a testament to the performance of the Veritas is that, with it, I do not want for another. Except maybe for a rabbet block.


----------



## bandit571

I went from 14 of the little guys down to just three. The Sargent306/Craftsman I like the best, followed by a #18, type2. Coming third is a Shelton all steel plane. Use it for rough work.









The #306 making shavings, with the Shelton awiting it's turn off to the side. As for the 18









He shows up, every now and then. just to show off, i guess. Leaves more room in the till, for other planes.


----------



## ShaneA

18 for me, only one I like.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scotty for the win…


----------



## lysdexic

I am surprised the SqT 100 is in your top three. I find it hard to adjust depth on my 100. Of course I would, given that it is the only plane that I have without a depth adjuster. I take that back the #40 doesnt either. Still, adjusting the iron with mallet taps is skill that I am still learning.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I was surprised the #60 1/2 was a top contender. Nice weight, nice size…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Re: the #100, it was just feel. Throw in adjustability and it's definitely gonna suffer. Temperamental, but once it's dialed in.


----------



## lysdexic

Does anyone here have any experience with the Lie Nielsen #101?

Smit, why is your 100 in the top 3? When do you reach for it? It is solely based on the size of the stock?


----------



## lysdexic

You typed faster than me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Small work, taking edges off is when it's used. Not often, true. But feel-good fun.

Someone here has promoted their LN #101, I seem to recall. As their apron plane.


----------



## lysdexic

I know Dan et al tout the virtues of the LN 102. If it is good enough for Dan…........


----------



## lysdexic

I'll admit to owning the rabbet block but, unfortunately, not had the occasion to put it through its paces.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, that was the 102. My bad.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've thought a lot about that plane and it's variants. But only thought about it.


----------



## Mosquito

I use my #101 for taking off corners, and doing small stock.

I think my favorite block is my Fulton branded Sargent 5206. It's surprisingly comfortable. But then again, I guess the only working blocks I've got is that one, the #101, and a new #220.


----------



## lysdexic

I really like the looks of the Sargent and will hopefully pick one up some day. To tell you the truth the rest of the Stanley blocks don't do much for me - aesthetically.

I think I am pretty much alone in my affinity for Veritas DX. Too fugly for most.


----------



## ShaneA

Strangely, I really prefer the looks, style, and history of the vintage bench planes. However, specialty and blocks…the new premium ones draw my eye. I don't find the aesthetics of the LV block/specialty planes objectionable like I do their bench planes. However, being a tightwad by nature, it is hard to cough up the necessary cash for these new modern marvels. One day, maybe soon, I will dive in on one of these types. The skew rabbit from LV has my eye, as do the router planes, and shoulders. So many choices, so little cash.


----------



## Mosquito

I will admit that I like the look of the Veritas DX, Scott, but it also doesn't fit with anything I've got aesthetically lol


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of Veritas: for those of you who subscribe to the digital Fine Woodworking they had an older podcast (Shop Talk Live #17) where they interviewed Rob Lee. I listened to it this weekend. Great interview. He is quite articulate and seems like real straight up kind of guy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If you guys ever get a shot at a #60 1/2, let me know what your thoughts are.


----------



## lysdexic

Purely based on aesthetics, the Veritas bench planes are a non-starter. Their skew rabbet block is not going to win the plane beauty pagent either. But, as Don has attested, I am sure they perform beautifully.


----------



## starringemma

What the hell does this thing do?









I'm guessing that this one is for routing out dresser drawer slide rail pockets.









EDIT: I made up the name "dresser drawer rail slide pockets"


----------



## Mosquito

jointer fence. Goes on the edge of a jointer plane to help ensure the edge is square to the face


----------



## bandit571

Second photo: A type of chisel plane. It raises a sliver of wood, you drive a nail into the area it uncovers, and then glue the sliver back down, hiding the nail from view.


----------



## starringemma

$900 for a No. 1

Seriously? Does anyone here have a No. 1?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-No-1-SMOOTH-PLANE-IN-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-c1910-to-1918-NICE-GRAINED-WOOD-/140911022738?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cef39292


----------



## bandit571

If I remember correctly, DonW has ONE of this little over-done block planes. I have seen these as high as $1400.00!

( DonW didn't pay THAT much, though)


----------



## starringemma

Thanks Mosquito,

It took me awhile to figure out you were replying to me. Love this forum but I hate its software format. It needs a reply button. Who's in charge here?  <-- the winky smiley face indicates that my comment was not an aggressive ninja style kick in the groin the the person in charge here… who ever that might be.


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, Don's got (or at least had) a #1. Closest I'm sure I'll come for a while was getting to see and hold one at an antique shop about half an hour from me. They were asking about the same ($925). The guy that got it out of the case for me was shocked and asked if that price was right. Should have said "Nope, here's $50" lol


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I've got a 60 1/2. They are great. I like the 65 too. I love my 4 18s. The sargents are some of my favorites. If I had to pick 2 or 3, it's be tough. I probably have as many users as you have total. I like them all, and grab any one of them as mood strikes.

I like the Sargent 206 better than the 102









This row is now takes up 2 rows









Emma, here is my #1 in the box bhog made me, http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/31662


----------



## terryR

Block planes? I love my franken' 18 the best…fits in my hand and in tight spaces pretty well.

Hey, Smitty, when you need to get rid of that SW 18 lemme know! And Thanks for the photo of all your blocks…now I can show my wife how FEW of them I own.


----------



## chrisstef

Lots of strength last night while i dreamt of dovetails.

Ive also got a 60 1/2, and English made Stanley. I like it, i like it a lot. Its my go to for end grain and tricky little spots around knots.

Stef's fave blocks - #18 split knuckle, #15 mash up, #60 1/2. My #9 1/4 gets good use as well but only because it was my grandfathers and brings back good nostalgia for me, along with a little luck from Pop.


----------



## Dcase

I really like my Stanley #65. Of all the vintage blocks I have I think that one is probably the best overall. I have to agree with Patrick's statement on the Blood & Gore web site..

"This block plane is one of the finest planes that Stanley ever made, in my opinion. It certainly proved to be a real crowd pleasure in the user market. "

I have a 60 1/2 that I like as well but I cant quite get mine tuned to a premium level. The bedding is a little off and the mouth wont close tight anymore.

Like Smitty I also enjoy using my 100 & 101. I have been using them a lot lately to take corners off and such.

Hands down my best block plane and most used is the LN #102. I love the size of this plane and have several vintage 102/103's. I like my vintage pocket planes but the LN is much heavier and has a low angle pitch so it a much better user IMO.

Stanley #102, 103 and Sargent pocket plane w/ Pinnacle iron









Couple 101's and a Millers Falls squirrel tail 









Stanley #65


----------



## dbray45

I have a problem and need your help--

I was going over my planes the other day, using them a lot. My #3 and #4 I bought at an antique show for something like $40, sharpened them up, flattened the soles and never really looked at them.

Turns out these planes have Bailey bodies and everything else has been changed to Stanley. I am considering restoring them to original parts.

Any ideas on where I can acquire the components?


----------



## mochoa

You guys just made me put a bid on an #18.

Right now all I have is a Stanley 60 ½ got from Lowes. I have a 10 degree bevel on the bottom of the iron (flat side) and a 15 degree bevel on the top. This makes it a low angle plane with an effective cutting angle of about 35 (20degree bed + 15 degree top bevel). I just used it to chamfer the bottom of my oak bench legs, works like a champ but edge retention isnt all that great.


----------



## dbray45

Emma-I have a Sargent #7, same size as a Stanley #2. The price on this is higher. I would sell it but I use it all the time.


----------



## donwilwol

What do you mean, have Bailey bodies and everything else has been changed to Stanley

even later bedrocks came with Stanley stamped stiff.


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, your first photo is a jointer fence


----------



## starringemma

Nice No. 1 Don W. Do you have insurance on that thing?

Here's a nice plane till I found in setchup format.
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=2b102df66580ab0d7e7a2b3cd8282c


----------



## Mosquito

But what happens if you change your mind for how you want them laid out in that till, or you get a size between what you already had? ;-)


----------



## dbray45

Don - On the #4, the body is cast with Bailey and the adjustment screw is plastic. Just doesn't seem to fit


----------



## dbray45

Sorry - not plastic, probably bakalite

Behind the knob, the bodies are cast with Bailey, not Stanley

My newer planes either have Stanley, Sargent, or nothing


----------



## Dcase

David, during WW2 many of the Stanley planes were made from a mix of extra parts that they had. They also used the plastic adjustment wheels during that time. You can replace that plastic wheel with any of the brass Stanley wheels. The threads are all the same.


----------



## dbray45

The casting on this plane, just in front of the knob indicates "Bedrock"


----------



## starringemma

dbray,

This guy sells plane parts but I have a hunch that he buys planes from lonely old widows for a buck a piece with a smile on his face and then parts them out and sells the parts at 10x what he paid for the whole plane… but I could be wrong.

http://myworld.ebay.com/nhplaneparts/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754


----------



## starringemma

Mosquito,

Are you the one who made the inlaid T track till? It could be made like that.

dbray45,

Don't the flat top ears on that plane alone indicate that it's a Bedrock? There's so much that I don't know.


----------



## starringemma

Now that's a plane till!










I found that till here:
http://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/showthread.php?22282-Now-that-is-a-plane-till

That guy found it here on lumberjocks. Ha! I took it back!


----------



## lysdexic

*You guys just made me put a bid on an #18.*

Signature worthy!


----------



## dbray45

Emma - In the picture I posted - from the Stanley Antique page, if you can enlarge it - between the knob and the square in front of the blade, it says "Bedrock". Some do and some don't - apparently.

Here is the link to the larger picture

http://www.patented-antiques.com/images/2010WRIT/2010Tools/3-17tools/IMG_1839.jpg

Will take a look at your link.


----------



## Dcase

Emma, I have purchased parts from that Ebay seller before and I have been happy with his prices and service. I think his prices are good when compared to what some others charge and he ships the stuff out fast. I have even sent him personal messages before asking if he had a specific part that I was looking for and he was always quick to respond.

David, the "Bailey" name was cast on the bodies of the Stanley planes all the way up till the late 40's. All the other parts were stamped Stanley. Your planes probably have the original parts.


----------



## donwilwol

If you're serous 'bout hand planes, a #18 is a must.

I agree with Dan David. You're parts are probably good. I've got multiple sections of links on Dating (typing) planes if your interested in researching what parts when when, http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24092


----------



## LukieB

Eric over at NHplaneparts has exceptional service, a lot of parts, and knows his plane stuff. If there's something you need just ask and he will most likely track it down.

He makes his living doing that and goes to a lot of auctions, shows, and tool club meetings to track down parts.

No…I'm not Eric, I just appreciate the service I've gotten from him over the years.


----------



## starringemma

Dan, 
Good, I'm glad I was wrong! No harm in providing a service such as parting out planes. Maybe I was just jealous. I need to learn not to judge people. My instincts about people are often wrong.


----------



## Mosquito

I, too, have bought parts from Eric, and agree with what Lucas has said. Which reminds me… I should send him a message. Have an item I'd like to see if he's got or can find. Probably a long-term, likely not cheap one at that…


----------



## LukieB

David, Dan is right Stanley stamped Bailey into all of their bench planes from like 1902-1961, your parts are most likely original.


----------



## dbray45

I never noticed until now. Just goes to show you how much I pay attention to some of this stuff.

More interested in making them work better. Still have to tune up these planes and clean them up more. If they all worked like my little Sargent and my Veritas LA jointing plane, life would be better indeed.


----------



## Dcase

I think the Stanley #18 is a fine plane but I gotta say I am a much bigger fan of the #65.

I am not a huge fan of the depth or lateral adjustments on my #18. There is a lot of play in the depth wheel and the lateral lever gets in my way when I use the plane. I have had my hand move the lateral lever by mistake many times which gets annoying.

I like the depth adjustment on the #65 a whole heck of a lot better and there is no lateral adjustment to get in my way. The 65 is also low angle and works better on end grain.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The depth wheel design is not my favorite either, Dan. How come I don't have a #65? Idunno. Might have to address it…


----------



## dbray45

Oh, btw-thanks for the assist


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

An Anderson planer goes for $3800 & the smoother for $2300, I'm just speechless, it's beautiful, most of these are but is it the tool beauty, functionality (quality) or that it's handmade tooling art that makes it worth $3800?

I need to pickup custom wood plane building on the side, just sell one a weekend for two years and my Stepdaughter could go to Harvard…


----------



## LukieB

I too have been bitten by the "excessive amount of block planes bug" Like Dan I would pick the 65 as my fav if I had to, good thing I don't have to…









Can anybody name them all?

Hint: they're all Stanleys, and in numerical order


----------



## mochoa

Calendar worthy pic there!


----------



## Dcase

Lukie- Right to left

Stanley #18, 60 1/2, 65, 110 or 120?, 140, 203?, 220?


----------



## LukieB

Very impressive Dan, yeah 110 in the middle.


----------



## starringemma

Don W,
*"A guy on ebay a short while ago had brand new old decals for sale. I remeber they went for more than I'd pay for an old sticker. He had several still on the original backing."*

If those decals were used on new homemade totes would that be considered counterfeiting or even unethical?


----------



## bandit571

Unintentional rust hunt today. Pulled out onto the fourlane highway at the doctor's office…. and had to stop, put on the 4-ways. There was a 16oz, rip claw, wood handled hammer laying in the road. All kinds of colours of paint on it, including a very good match for rust. Even had some stains that looked like concrete on the head. Smooth face, too. Might be a Restoration Project…

At one time, I had either 14, or 15 little block planes. now just a trio are in the shop. #18, #306, and a Shelton 118 clone.









Ain't he cute???


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, I'll let you define unethical.

I love the #65 to. Again, do I like it better than the #18. Really hard to say. I do like the fact its low angle.


----------



## shampeon

If those decals were used on new homemade totes would that be considered counterfeiting or even unethical?
Depends. In the old machinery world, recreating decals is not considered unethical. But people into old iron don't typically pay more for original decals.

I could see an unscrupulous seller artificially aging a new tote and decal to boost a particularly valuable plane's price, like a #1 or #2. But the economics of it probably makes it not worth it for most of the planes out there.


----------



## donwilwol

*Although* it would never be considered counterfeiting or unethical if you never tried to pass it off as original.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Meh, nevermind, now I get it. More I think about it, guess the over-the-top-tool-craze involves the same principle with finer transportation, just needed to mind-map the logic, or lack of logic depending on how one approaches this.

*So if Woodworking Johnny or Jenny (keeping it real) wanted to go to the grocery store, he could do the following:*

*A)* Go to the barn and hook up the mule & covered wagon payed for with a Jersey bull and 3 pigs.










Which would comparable to the Buck Bros. Cut Jack Plane from Home Depot for $35










*B)* Go the garage and fire up the Z06 with an aggressive cam, Borla catback, ASM cold-air intake, nice throaty roar and pleasure to pickup groceries in.










Which would be comparable to the Woodriver #4 from Woodcraft for $140










*c)* Be a real over-the-top-boss and ride the mule & carriage from the barn to the garage, take the z06 and drive to my mansions 7 car garage and just take the Bugatti Veyron SS for $2,426,904 to go get groceries.










Which would be comparable to the The Karl Holtey A13 Smoothing Plane from TheBestThings.com for $7,400


----------



## lysdexic

BGT, I would not place a Woodriver #4 in choice B and compare it to a Z06. Maybe a new Ford Fusion which is fine new car but not a Z06.


----------



## DaddyZ

If you make the tote & install the sticker with the intent to decieve, then Shame on you..

If Not then why do it in the first place….? Just make the tote & leave the stickers off…


----------



## lysdexic

Just sayin'


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Guys

Sorry I have not been here lately. My father in law and mother both passed away in the last few months and I have been down in the dumps.

Hope all is well here

Arlin


----------



## chrisstef

Really sorry to hear that Arlin. By all means pop in and lean on the gang. You got plenty of friends here man.


----------



## starringemma

How would putting an original Stanley decal on a plane really be any different that finding a new original sweetheart iron and putting it on a plane. If the decal isn't counterfeit and the sweetheart iron isn't counterfeit than all should be good. Just be sure if you ever sold it to sell it as a restored plane that was restored with original Stanley parts.


----------



## donwilwol

Sorry for your loss Arlin. Keep your chin up, get back in the shop. Nothing like some good woodworking to elevation some depression.


----------



## 33706

Here's an image of a English-made "Acorn" plane










Interesting info on an interesting detail on the tote of a plane on eBay: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ACORN-PLANE-NO-4-/200882358754?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item2ec58589e2

Apparently this Acorn/Chapman plane was manufactured by Stanley. One more footnote to keep track of.

*Glad you're back, Arlin!*


----------



## waho6o9

My condolences Arlin, hang in there bro.

+1 for Stef


----------



## OnlyJustME

My sympathies, Arlin. Prayers are with you. We're here for ya when you need.


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, I for one misunderstood your original post. Now I reread it, I read what I thought it said, not what it said. There is a guy selling the reproduction stickers all the time, but if they are original old stock, and your putting it on an original tote, I'd say there is nothing wrong with it.

I clearly state what I do to a plane when I sell it. There is no secret, that way I know I'm covered. What some collectors want is all original. The problem with that is, it is virtually impossible to tell.


----------



## LukieB

*Emma/Don* Was it these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Plane-restoration-/181069772782?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a289977ee

In my opinion, Making your own tote and putting an original decal on it for your restore/collection is one thing, but putting counter-fit reproduction decals on something and trying to pass them off as original for selling, is another.

You'll notice the listing is rather random, probably because this guy has been shut down by Stanley before. Why wouldn't the listing say "Stanley Decals" Or "Stanley stickers"

Don't get me wrong I think they're cool, and would probably buy some if I didn't already have an original set.

Which brings me to my next point..

*Ian*, As someone who has an affection for the decals placed on the Sweetheart era tools, I respectfully disagree. (That means I paid too much), LOL

*Arlin* Sorry to hear that, glad to see you back around though : )


----------



## ShaneA

I would imagine if someone was to run the numbers on closed auctions, that planes bearing stickers on the tote, have sold at a higher average cost than comparable planes without stickers. I think the stickers add an element of "cool", hard to put a value on that. Those stickers linked above have been discussed several times throughout this thread. They are cool, but I am not sure they are for me, not that I would turn them down though. : )


----------



## stonedlion

Emma, I have had some thoughts along the same line about those decals. As long as you are not trying to pass off a plane or tote as New Old Stock (NOS), it's not unethical, IMO.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't like the idea of reproduction stickers much. Some guy somewhere applies them to his tools, that's fine. But when they hit the market 20 years later, the story of the decals is lost. They're not sold as orginals, but it isnt' disclosed they're not. It's true with anything: know what you're buying. But I don't have to like it.

Arlin, glad you could stop in today. I've been wondering about you. Sorry for your losses, hang in there!!


----------



## starringemma

Don W,

I really was just curious as to the general thought was on the subject so i searched the topic not just on lumberjocks but also on the googles. It's amazing how many woodworking related google searches lead me right back here to lumberjocks.

thedude was saying that some people will destress the decal to make it look older…


----------



## bandit571

Random photo alert









"workbench" scene.









Found this "road Hazard just lying in the middle of a four lane street. Might be a restore….


----------



## Bertha

Bhogs been putting outsome ssolid dov3dls
I hate tablets


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

get the marbles outta your mouth, Al.

wait.

Those are marbles, right?


----------



## chrisstef

Burn!!!!


----------



## starringemma

I know I'm going to sound like I'm playing Jr. detective here but I'm really just wondering what you people think about this being a possible counterfeit decal. I've noticed that Stanley always placed their decals with the ribbon at an angel and this one is very horizontal.










now look at this one…


----------



## LukieB

Emma, 
I've found the decals in all sort of orientations and locations, there doesn't seem to be much consistency, I think they were applied by hand in the factory (human error and what not)

That one looks real to me.

I always look at the rest of the plane's condition, sometimes you'll see a pristine decal with a knob that's dented and tarnished and a body with real bad pitting. Those one's tell me the tote and plane have not been together long.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Won't say you're wrong, Emma, but know the decals were placed by hand, thousands of times (maybe per day!). Was every sticker placed 'just so?' Who knows? There was likely a right way, but were planes sent back for straight sticker re-dos?

Patrick Leach talks of different 'color' found in the actual sticker. But tech has advanced.

Bottom line, a crap shoot… Trust reputable sellers and go from there.


----------



## LukieB

That second one you posted is an earlier decal, (Type 13) doesn't have the "Made in USA" around the outer ring. And the green is just a slightly different color.


----------



## starringemma

Thanks guys!

...and lets not forget that it was probably woman placing the stickers on the totes at a time when prohibition was just overturned and women were drinking a lot to deal with the stress of their men coming home from WWI with impedance problems do to shell shock.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well, yes, there's that, too.


----------



## LukieB

You raise some good points there about prohibition, LOL

Wasn't gonna post this again, but since Smitty's showing off, I will too…


----------



## superdav721

T - 2 days a counting.
I get this.








Can you guys see Dave with metal planes.


----------



## starringemma

LukieB,

The decal on that 3rd one in looks a bit too horizontal and the horn is to short. You better send it to me so I can investigate it further.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, those are fakes. I volunteer to destroy them, send immediately.


----------



## starringemma

Smitty,

They need to be investigated and cataloged in a CSI fasion. I have a pipe, one of those grey plaid hats with a bill in the front and the back and a huge magnifying glass.

I also speak fluent British.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Half your way, half my way. It's settled then!


----------



## LukieB

You guys just PM me your address, and hold your breath and wait….LOL

You've got a much better chance of getting a custom made knob from me, just ask *Stef*










*Stef *, Got em done today Brah, PM me your address, I'll send em your way.

The first one I did was some walnut that had some nice figure, but there was some sap. Some people don't mind it, but I think it's ugly, so I did another. I think it turned out nicer all the way around, but I'll send em both your way.

*Mos*, haven't forgotten about yours, I'm concerned about the moisture in the Rosewood I've got, gonna try to find a dry piece next time I'm at Woodcraft.


----------



## starringemma

Question about grain direction in turning a knob.

Does it really matter? Should the stock come from a far end of the log where the grain runs almost straight across the knob or more in the center of the log where you can see the rings in a whole visible circle. Most knobs I've seen the grain is very straight. Should the grain on a knob run parallel with the plane body or doesn't it really matter?


----------



## shampeon

Doesn't really matter, as long as it's roughly vertical. IMO.


----------



## bandit571

From "Road Hazard"









to a user









Hammers are like clamps, never have enough of them.


----------



## starringemma

This may the dumbest idea ever to cross the post a comment box in lumberjocks history or it just might be the most ingenious idea ever to cross the post a comment box in lumberjocks history. I'm betting on the first.

A wood lathe cutter that cuts perfect plane knobs! Anyone interested in investing some $$$ into this? From what I've heard a patten cost like $5,000 so I'm going to need some investors.










Bonus question:
What would be a good name for this lathe cutting tool?

Maybe "The Emma-Za-Knob Cutter"


----------



## bandit571

Biggem! It have to be a biggie. as for turning a knob, or two









I usually turn two…


----------



## starringemma

Thanks shampoo,

Bandit,
That was fast! but then again as a Bandit I'm guessing that you need to be fast otherwise you'd be a jailbird. Ha ha! Sorry to much Boones Farm tonight, I'm probably not sounding as funny as I think I am.

I should probably just go to bed now.


----------



## starringemma

OK, I gotta ask, what's a Wilkro razor plane for? Is it something a plane collector would interested in? I seem to be more intrigued by the oddity and uselessness of things. I'm still looking for time machine flux capacitor from a 1981 Delorean.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pair-of-Wilkro-Wil-kro-Razor-Planes-In-Boxes-Very-Good-/181071230993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a28afb811


----------



## WhoMe

FOr you guys out there that have 65's, I am totally jealous. I have been outbid out on 'the bay' at least a half dozen times as they go for more than I want to pay.

Having said that, I ran across a craftsman version of the 65 in excellent shape and it was going for $25 at a antique mall. *Should I have picked it up??*. 
I REALLY want a Stanley though and so I figured I would save my money and wait. 
This same dealer had a type 11 #5C in decent shape for $75. They also had a #181 minus the depth stop but in excellent shape for $75. Not sure if that was any kind of deal though. I even saw another type 11 #5C at another dealer that had 2 large holes drilled in the sole, a cracked tote and a non Stanley blade for $70. I wouldn't have offered even $20 for that plane.


----------



## shampeon

Plane knobs are pretty easy to turn with regular tools, and if you really need a perfect match, there are duplicators.

I don't know how much you've ever turned wood, but I'd be extremely afraid to shove a giant shaped piece of steel into a spinning piece of wood. Any part of it could catch, and catches are frightening, at least to me.


----------



## Mosquito

Emma,










And also some configurations it's used in
http://jeffpeachey.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/wil_kro_back.jpg


----------



## starringemma

duplicators… ok. So is that like a cardboard cut out of half a knob sometime called a templet?


----------



## starringemma

Thanks Mosquito,

So were these like sold in the backs of 1950's comic books or were they actually fine woodworking tools? What are they worth?


----------



## Mosquito

quite honestly, I have no idea. I just posted those pictures after I found them on a web page


----------



## starringemma

Shampoo,

I just watched a video on wood lathe duplicators and it looked like an expensive version of an expensive copy carver the only for difference is it's for a wood lathe.

This looks a lot cheaper.


----------



## shampeon

That works. Same idea. Lathe duplicators are pretty much the only solution if you were doing turned railings for a staircase or something along those lines. For one-offs like a plane knob, any kind of template/duplicator setup is way overkill.


----------



## starringemma

Thanks shampoo,

I got to go now, i'm starting to see doubles. so it's time to put the wine away and go to bed.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Lukie - Stef's excited. The both look killer IMO. PM sent my brotha.


----------



## LeChuck

WhoMe, my #65 is a Craftsman. I still find it too big and I might as well use a #4, but that's just me. That said, if it's for using, why not get the Craftsman and save some money. I did a similar thing buying a #45 from Wards Master. For me if it's not for using, it has little value, so if it's identical and the condition is good, why not save the cash?


----------



## Dcase

WhoMe, The 65's can be expensive if they are in good shape.. I paid somewhere around 50 dollars for mine on Ebay.


----------



## terryR

Stanley 65? ahhhhhhh….

Dammit, after just one single day of discussion…I HAVE to have one! My fingers also inadvertently displace the lateral adjuster on my 18…never really thought about it much till Dan mentioned it yesterday…

I was about to hit the 'Buy it Now' button last night for 21Shark's pristine 65…friggin power went out again! That keeps saving me money, however.  Bad news is…I bet it's still for sale at $120…plus ship…


----------



## mochoa

Alcohol abuse and impedance issues will F up a sticker placement every time, guaranteed. LOL…


----------



## Dcase

120 dollars for a 65… Heck I will sell you my 65 which is all tuned and sharp for 100 dollars shipping included.


----------



## donwilwol

I bought my 65 fully restored for $35, so if there's 2 people, after Dan's gone, I'd let mine go for $100 to.


----------



## terryR

here's one from our fav eBay seller








still up for bid…

Dan, you can imagine the one Jim offered was super pristine, brass adjuster knobs, but for some reason, it no longer appears! You really want to part with your tuned 65? I'd have to see a photo for a C-note…but I'm interested…PM coming your way!


----------



## planepassion

Dan summarized all the faults of the #18 quite well. I have the same issues. And I've been on the lookout for a 65 for some time. But, since my #18 is a SW version I picked up at a garage sale, I've been scoping for a SW #65. They come up on Ebay from time to time, but like Emma is finding for the tools she wants, they're priced more than I'd like to part with.

Pickings are better for our LJ brethren on the East Coast than in Denver. That said, if you had told me I'd pick up a #18 SW Stanley for $10 at a garage sale I wouldn't have believed you. So I'll keep my eyes peeled at garage and estate sales.

I think instead, I'll save that money for a LN rabbet block plane. Better fit and finish plus greater versatility to trim tenons and such.


----------



## mochoa

Dare I mention the Woodriver version?









http://www.woodcraft.com/PRODUCT/2080308/30621/WOODRIVER-LOW-ANGLE-BLOCK-HAND-PLANE-WITH-ADJUSTABLE-MOUTH.ASPX?refcode=10INGOPB&gclid=CK7o5929kLUCFQuynQoduUEAig


----------



## bandit571

I think I'll stick with my #18









I think it was about $6+ S&H.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, I looked at that WoodRiver last night…are they Chinese?

Anybody own a woodriver plane? I know this has probably been discussed, but so much water has flown under the bridge since then, my brain doesn't remember the general consensus…

I just get leary of hand tools that mention 'high carbon steel' as a selling point…just tell me what kind of steel like LN does…or is something to hide?


----------



## Dcase

I have read decent reviews on the WR block planes. I have also read some that were not so great.

I can say the same about my Stanley #62 though. Lot of mixed reviews but turned out to be a great user for me.


----------



## ShaneA

I have a WR #5 Terry. I think it is a fine plane, it was a gift and the first plane I ever had. It is hefty and well machined. Not sure that I would buy one now though. They aren't cheap in terms of price, and I have a soft spot for vintage Stanleys. For about the same price, or maybe less than a WR, a Bedrock can be had. Which will most likely appreciate, if that is worth anything. I think they fill a niche at a certain quality/price point for people who don't want to restore or spend an arm or a leg.

Their new shoulder plane looks amazing, interesting to see reviews on it once it has been out there a while.


----------



## chrisstef

Hump day funnies.


----------



## mochoa

If your going to spend $100 on a WR you might as well spend $165 and get this:


----------



## mochoa

Veritas for $135? Not a bad looking plane:


----------



## waho6o9

I really enjoy my Veritas block plane. Fine machine work and 
it makes great shavings.


----------



## LeChuck

I bought my Woodriver #5 v3 for $100 locally, LNIB, and I really like it. Seems very well made, tight adjustments, beautiful bubinga handles, tight frog with the bedrock style adjustment. From a non collector's perspective, no point going vintage here for prices or performance, even less if you consider the price of those bedrocks. Based on that, my next bench plane will be a #4 from Woodriver. For my #7 the price difference was much more with $109 for my vintage Record versus $300 at least for a new one, so there was no question there.


----------



## starringemma

Ain't they beautiful…


----------



## terryR

+1 on the LN low angle block…drool over that photo all the time…

And, I really like the style of this WR 92 









glad to hear they are decent build…since I really want BOTH old and new in the shop…


----------



## lysdexic

The first plane that i ever purchased was a WR V3 #4. It is hefty and a nice plane. It required a bit of fettling though. The thing that gets me and that I have been too lazy to address is the size of the tote. It is too small and painful to use.

Not an issue with a block plane however.


----------



## LeChuck

I find handles usually too small. Only the one on my #7 is ok for me. For the others, you really have to get used to the fact that they are made for 3 fingers I guess. For me the ones on the really old Stanleys are the worst, especially with that nose at the top that curves back down a bit. Seems like woodworkers were tiny back then.


----------



## bandit571

I think that is why most totes sit up on a raised "boss'. Leaves room for the pinkie to rest alongside the tote.









I made new ones for my old type 9 #8c. made to fit my hand better.


----------



## LukieB

A nice Sweetheart 65 for a decent price…
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-65-Sweetheart-Logo-Low-Angle-Block-Plane-/251221791161?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7dfc51b9


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Guys and Gals and AL

My mother died on 4 Jan and my Greaddaughter was born on the 16.










It was nice to finally have my mother pass away. She had MS for 30 years and was so terrabily bad the last year.
She is now with her Lord and God who love her.

All the best
Arlin


----------



## mochoa

God bless your Mother and Granddaughter Arline. Sorry for your loss but congrats for your new family.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats grampa!!


----------



## thedude50

sorry for your loss and cheers for the addition


----------



## WhoMe

Arlin, my condolences about your mom and congratulations on the new arrival. My wife is going on 6 years with MS and she has to take daily naps to fend off the fatigue and it has been really necessary in the past year. Not looking forward to the future for her. But she is a really strong woman who used to "not idle well" but not any more. She has made it a goal to walk in this years MS walk. She has been unable to walk the event the past 3 years. The first year, she stopped half way and the last 2 could not be done without the assistance of a mobility scooter. 
All I can say is that it is a STUPID, STUPID disease.

Regarding the WR low angle block. I have seen reviews and agree with the consensus after handling 2 of them at my local Woodcraft store. I like the feel of them. Hefty and they look good BUT…...
When the cap is tightened properly, it is almost impossible to adjust the blade. Almost cannot turn the adjuster. I have seen this on several reviews and it is the only thing that I can fault with the plane. The difficulty of blade adjustment was a killer for me and i will not be buying one. So for those who are considering a WR one, I recommend handling it first.

I agree with everyone else, the 65's on ebay are just going for more than I want to spend right now. I have yet to pay over $70 for a plane and I will NOT pay it for a block plane. Now if it is a 7 or 8 type 11 corrugated in decent shape with good handles and knobs, then I will do it.

I really like my # 18 and have no problems like Dan or Terry regarding the inadvertant fiddling with the lever. I just LOVE the knuckle cap though. I find it really comfortable.

Thanks for the advice guys, I think I will see if that craftsman 65 equivalent is still available and pick it up. Then when I get rich and famous, I will try to get a 65. Yea, I am being a Stanley snob….
And Don, paying $35 for a fully restored 65 and telling everyone about it is not a way to make friends….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Strong thoughts, Who. We haven't had a manifesto in awhile, that was pretty close. Nice!


----------



## starringemma

What's the story behind this one?


----------



## starringemma

Did any of you know that Gillette made a triple iron plane? It lifts as it cuts.










Is "lever" in lever cap pronounced with a long or short E? I've been going around flea markets and such pretending that I know what I'm talking about pronouncing it with a long E


----------



## terryR

Arlin, so sorry to hear of your Mom's passing…I hope she is in a comfortable place now! I sure wish this country would stop wasting money, and declare a war on diabetes, cancer, and MS. Of course, you gotta remember I'm a retired nurse, so my opinion is skewed.

WhoMe, thanks for your review of woodRiver, too. I'm pretty sure I'll never own one after reading here yesterday. Just spend the extra $50 for a proven name brand…IMO. To me, cheap tools are just waiting to halt work progress…

Hey, looks like I've been an LJ for a year…only 10 more to go and I'll know what I'm talking about…

Emma, how do you find all these intriguing plane photos? Love 'em…I think lever cap has a long E in Alabama.


----------



## JoeinGa

So does "Lever" rhyme with "Beaver"? or "Never"?

*"Fifty Ways To Love Your Lever"*

My apologies to Simon & Garfunkle … (Emma, are you old enough to even know who they are?) :0)


----------



## Mosquito

lol An interesting song that is, Joe. Among one of my favorites by Simon and Garfunkle. It's on my record set "Live in Central Park" and I listen to it (the albums) frequently. In fact, I do believe it's on the record player still


----------



## starringemma

terryR,
I use a lot of different search engines and a lot of different terms when searching.

joein10asee,
Yeah, I've heard of them. I don't really care for them but I do like Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The primary difference between the 60 1/2 and the 65 is the knuckle cap, correct?

That wooden smoother is gorgeous Emma.

Where is Shep?


----------



## stonedlion

Emma - I think it's "levah" as in rhymes with never. But I believe that some regional dialects pronounce it "leaver" as in rhymes with beaver.

- now scuse me while I kiss the sky.


----------



## Mosquito

I think it's a short e (like never) in "American" english, and like leaver for Andy(Brit)'s English 

of course, on this side of the river we call it "pop" too, Emma ;-) Long live the "bubbler", though lol


----------



## bandit571

Emma:  go to youtube, find an Alice cooper live concert. 2012 I think. It has a "Foxy Lady " cover. Doing the lead guitar work is something even you might like…....Orianthi. Worked the guitar so hard, she was breaking strings, that gal can SHRED!

I am kind of inbetween, usually it is laver cap. I also call it a leever cap. Six of one, half dozen ofthe other.

Smitty time, from working on a "Cheap-assed" Table









#6 can make some nice Moxxon TP…


----------



## bandit571

Trying to clean up saw marks left by my mitersaw









and of the three block planes I have, the #18 seems to work the best. Maybe someday, I cobble a shooting board for miters. Right now, just freehanding. Fit is looking a bit better









Kind of hard to do a shooting board for something this small….


----------



## bandit571

The long sides are easy, though









As for that vise, it is getting pretty well worn down. This is a very old vise, a GreatUncle had it. Jaws are almost completely smoothed down from wear. I think there is a "Bulldog" on the side of it, something about "Monarch".


----------



## bandit571

Double posted, again. Sorry about that. What is up with this posting slow downs. Sometimes I have to post something to get an earlier post to show up?









Three "Planers"


----------



## starringemma

up for bid is this odd looking rabbit plane
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-RARE-PATENTED-PLANE-SIDE-RABBET-GUNMETAL-MARKED-RARE-/221183964996?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337f977744









Years ago Alice Cooper helped Pat Boone promote a rock album he did called "No More Mr. Nice Guy"


----------



## chrisstef

^ I do believe that an open vest, gold chain, and gold earring does NOT make you metal Mr. Boone lol. That glimmer in his eye is for Lysdexic, they rock the same style.


----------



## bandit571

However, Alice Cooper does Shock Metal Rock. Of course, when you can write songs like "I'll bite your face off", or "Hey! Stooopid!", or even "Feed my Frankenstein" and "Halo of Flies", you have left Patty Boone way behind.

Thinking of NOT using my router, and just doing the edges of that Cheap-assed Table with a handplane. Let's see, beveled edges, or a round-over? I don't have the cove plane, it's out at the old shop.


----------



## starringemma

What an odd looking little plane… I like odd! So, is worth $150
Rare Iron Coach Maker's T Rabbet Plane
www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Iron-Coach-Makers-T-Rabbet-Plane-/400400591602?pt=LHDefaultDomain0Rare Iron Coach Maker's T Rabbet Plane&hash=item5d39bc2af2

EDIT: no I don't plan on buying it.


----------



## terryR

Or this lovely Sargent block…type1…still for sale on fleaBay…









nice patina IMO…but I can't swing the $500 right now…friggin diesel truck is gonna get that money for repairs. bummer when you look at the long term value of each! (unless you happen to be out of groceries, maybe!)


----------



## LukieB

*Tony*, the Lever cap and the size, the 60/60-1/2 are smaller than the 65. Same blade adjustment mechanism though.

Shep, is probably avoiding me, he said he'd call the morning after and never did : ( LOL

Kidding of course, I'm pretty sure he's in South Dakota working on getting a new shop going, must be a long way from an internet connection.


----------



## donwilwol

wow Terry, you're really getting into the collector status. That is a gorgeous sargent though.


----------



## terryR

Nah, Don, I'm just dreamin' of that type1…bidding on sargent 5xxx block planes, though, if you have duplicates???

Waiting for the shop to warm above 40 degrees…


----------



## donwilwol

no dup's Terry. Dreaming is good!


----------



## Mosquito

Woo! New calendar page


----------



## Gshepherd

Lucas, does coyote ugly mean anything??????LOL

All is well, lots of things to still get done…... Freakin Cold…..not uncommon to get some -20 below in the middle of the state….... Visiting a few relatives…..If all goes well several more weeks be getting the rest of the equipment to get real busy moving again….


----------



## Dcase

Off topic but wanted to share this photo..

This just happened right in front of my office building… No it is not my vehicle…


----------



## chrisstef

Wow thats some serious Friday entertainment. No more ice on the windshield though!

"Like a good neighbor, StateFarm is there" ... with a fire extinguisher.


----------



## Dcase

I was waiting for it to blow up like they do in the movies but it never happened. It sat there in flames for a good 10 min before the FD showed up and no big explosion…


----------



## ksSlim

Someone got real about deicing the streets


----------



## shampeon

I went through a period of about 3 months where I saw 7 different RVs on fire, including a spectacular one at a gas station where the flames ignited the station's roof thing over the pumps. It felt like the universe was trying to tell me something.


----------



## ShaneA

Eh…it will buff out. Maybe?


----------



## Mosquito

lol Shane. That's what I was thinking.

My dad, brother and I were eating at subway after snowmobiling a few years ago and someone came flying into the BP across the street, opens up the hood, rips out the hood liner (which is on fire) and throws it on the ground. Just so happens that where they stopped was right over the fuel filling spots… Someone working there came running out arms flailing and made them pick up/kick them away from there lol


----------



## racerglen

For Emma..rockin' 
Todos Santos, Baja California, this week, aparentrly one of several Hotel Californias..
My wife commented it smelled like the '60's ..still wondering how she knew that..

;-)
Not a plane or saw in the place but loved the '67 Fairlane wagon in front and the great drinkies across the street..Mrs even got a first, a magraurita to go !
(Hay-Zeus..go away for a week and try to catchup on alomost 400 posts !)


----------



## planepassion

Dan….what did you do? Did you use some electronic device on that SUV for cutting you off or something?

In all my years, I've never seen a car on fire before.It goes to show you how far engineers and manufacturers have come to field products that are relatively safe….from fire.


----------



## donwilwol

coming over woodford mountain this summer there was an SUV on the very top ( a tourist type pull off) with flames shooting 10-12' above the car. The tourist must have seen it coming because all there stuff (sleeping backs, duffle bags, coolers, life vest etc) were in a big pile about 30' away.

When I hit the bottom of the mountain, probably about 15 miles, the fire trucks were just headed up. I think we could assume it was totaled.


----------



## bandit571

a Question for the group:

Smoothers. Not interested on brand names, or who made what.

The Question: What size does everyone use the most? Is It a #3? Maybe a #4? Maybe someting a little longer?

Seems I will be working a tabletop down to smooth. Right now, it has been acting as my bench









This one has a few challenges though









Just a little "Knotty". The plane is a #3 size.

So, top for the question is 20" wide, by 36" long. Your choice of a size plane for this is…......?

( i have a few #3s, #4s , #5-1/2, couple of #5s, and a couple of #6s. Don't think the old #8c would quite work, never know…)


----------



## donwilwol

last week end it was the #4 1/2, but I would say I use my 604 the most. I had about 6 or 8 of these to do.


----------



## JayT

I use a #4 for most smoothing right now. Just picked up and need to work over a Type 11 5-1/2 that I intend to turn into a super smoother for larger pieces. (I know, no pics or it didn't happen. I've got to finish another restore before getting too far into the 5-1/2)


----------



## planepassion

I reach for my SB #3 the most. Maybe it's the O-1 blade, but it can leave a glassy finish finer than my LN #4 using an A-2 blade. Not that the LN doesn't come close. But when I only use the smoothing plane for final finishing and no sandpaper, I push the #3 across the wood.


----------



## TechRedneck

For those in their shops in the evenings, I usually tune in to Alice Cooper Live. He hosts a nightly show on the local rock station up here in the hills. It goes nation wide I believe. Some great old rock on that show and he is pretty entertaining.

As for the smoothers, my #4, #605 and LA Block (which I want to get a tote for one of these days)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Something that size, the #4 1/2 would be the smoother of choice, working to smaller ones (#3 or even the #2) if there were problem areas.

Alice Cooper is one of my all-time favorites. Many, many a time under the headphones listening to the Love It to Death alum, or Nightmare, or even side two of Lace and Whiskey. A couple years ago I got ahold of his first album, Pretties for You. Very weird, almost Zappa like. Then there's Shoe Salesman on his second album, Easy Action. Total ear worm of a song. Total sweetness.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and not a plane pic, but meh…


----------



## lysdexic

That comment changes my opinion of you Smit. Not much, but it does.

Bandit, a 4 1/2 is my go to smoother.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wonder if change is good in this case, or ??

I gotta go add some outlets to a workbench now, c'ya later.

This pic also not a plane. Again, meh.


----------



## thedude50

I either use my bedrock 604 1/2 or one of the two LN 4 1/2 s they are the best for me I have big hands and the 603 is small and the 602 or the no1 are like kids toys in my big hands. But no mater what smoother you choose the most important thing is the blade must be the sharpest you can manage and then make it sharper. The back has to be a mirror on the cut line so the easiest way to get that is with the Charlsworth ruler trick. and the bevel should look like glass otherwise you don't have a smoother.


----------



## ShaneA

Scott, are those Veritas new to you? I hadn't realized you were hoarding them like that. Are the handles all different woods? Didn't even know that was/is an option. Sweet!


----------



## starringemma

What can you tell me about Anant planes? I found this on craigslist, they want $20.00 for it. After paying $7.00 for a Handyman and finding out that Don W. wouldn't buy one for even $2.00 I thought I should ask first.


----------



## shampeon

Not worth $20, Em. Anant are made in India from the old Record castings, but quality-wise they're nothing great. Better off putting that Jackson toward an old Sargent, Stanley, Millers Falls, etc.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank ya much Lucas.

Whatcha doin there Scott?


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, yes and no. I've had the jack and the jointer for a couple of years. Superb planes. The real synergy exists when you have all three because the irons are interchangeable. Thus, I thought about the BU smoother (164H) for some time. Then with the addition of a 4 1/2 there just wasn't a need. Plus there is always the gorgeous LN 164. So, I just thought about it some more.

I am a sucker for free shipping. Those bastards get me every time. So I decided to complete the set and buy the BU smoother.

As I waited for my package to arrive I was hit with a left hook. Like out of no where Smitty posts picture of his LN 164. Jaw dropping beauty. After being smitten with Smitty's tool I kept telling myself the the Veritas is a good looking plane too, trying to brace myself against disappointment.

Well, that is what happened but for a surprising reason. I wasn't in the mood to compromise so when I first saw the totes the disappointment was visceral. There were entirely a different color. They were orange. The fact that you thought they are different species proves it. I just couldn't like it. I emailed Lee Valley and they have no mechanism to switch out totes but would be happy to accept the plane in return. They were very nice. So that is what I did - shipped back the smoother.

Now I am back to thinking about it again.


----------



## lysdexic

Tony, I am a hand model.


----------



## lysdexic

Are any of you Atlanta boys going to the LN tool event at Highland Hardware this weekend?


----------



## starringemma

Thanks Shamp,
How about this stanley 4 1/2 for $45
http://eugene.craigslist.org/tls/3575392027.html


----------



## stonedlion

$45 is a good price assuming it is all there and no hidden damage or repairs, etc.


----------



## lysdexic

Emma, that 4 1/2 is enticing so long as it checks out like Richard says.


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty's LN is a beauty, but I am digging the tri-color thing you got going. Plus, I think the LV looks (or lack there of) are becoming less objectionable to me. So are you getting a LN too is the question? You know, I say why not. Lifetime tool, plus pretty awesome.


----------



## starringemma

Thanks, Richard and lysdexic

I'll ask some questions from the seller.

Bonus pic.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Strong bonus there, Emma!

Somebody say #164?


----------



## starringemma

Marsh brand plane… whats the story behind these planes?
I can't believe how many different brands of planes I keep coming up with in my searches of planes.

Think maybe I caught the plane bug…


----------



## ITnerd

Hey Scotty, I went to the Highland Event yesterday on my lunch break and filled out my set of easy tools with the finisher (gotta use that 1-item 25% off coupon where it counts).

My buddy/co-worker came down and picked up the Knew Concepts titanium fret saw. I am still recovering from the jealousy, but it just wasn't in this months tool budget.

I also met Michel Auriou, a very nice fella with some even nicer rasps. I have one and will probably pick up a couple more at tax time.


----------



## bandit571

Weeeel ' let's see. I don't have a 4-1/2, wasn't from lack of trying, just limited budget. I don't have them fancy LNs or LVs. See above.









I guess I could sharpen up that Union #5A and use it to smooth out that Knotty Old Pine. A #6 might be over kill. Might use either the M-F #8, or a block plane to do an edge treatment. Bevel edges (all four), would be the land of M-F. A nice round over, even in end grain, would be the job of my block plane.

First off, I need about 15-20 "winks" after working the past 12 hours. Then maybe finish up a base for a Cheap Table. First the nap,Ta….









As for a mallet









As for me…ZZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## planepassion

Any time I see an unusual plane, and it's reasonably priced and it's in decent shape, I buy it. And so it was with this Stanley No. 194.



















The description from Patrick's Blood & Gore site is below.

*#194 Fibre board beveler plane, 8 3/8"L, the width of a razor blade, 1 1/2lbs, 1936 - 1958*
"Oh joy, another plane for fiber board, but this one is special (can you say special?). It cuts a chamfer up to 3/8"W on fiber board. One woulda thought world peace was at hand with the introduction of this marvelous piece of technology, where folks worldwide would busy themselves with beveling fiber board all day. But, no, we had two wars to suffer through during its production. Hmmm, is there a cause and effect here, somewhere? "

I have one question. This one came with a razor blade, so I either need to purchase a vintage blade or craft my own. Does anyone have a #194 blade they can spare (i.e. sell me)? And if not, would you provide the dimensions of the OEM blade? I could craft one from an old saw plate I'm thinking.


----------



## DanKrager

I don't know just why, but it somehow seems that a plane till is in order.  I have a design in mind which is a compilation of several projects posted here. I'll have to work it out and eventually post something here. Good blog fodder?










DanK


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a drawer, or two?









Might need something a little more sturdy, for them long ones?









Just saying…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Excellent fodder for a blog series, Dan.

Brad, what a strange plane! No iron here, sorry.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Dan, no need to bother with building a till. You can just send me any loose planes you have laying around and i'll take care of it.


----------



## DanKrager

I can tell that Bandit is fascinated with his drawers… just sayin' LOL
I admired your creative use of them when you first posted, but I didn't comment.

OJM, I'll send you the ones I don't use. How's that?
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

Random Saturday shot










+1 on the till blog Dan.

@Brad, planning on doing some fiber board work? LOL


----------



## AnthonyReed

Do the difficulties and/or encumbrances of cambering a bevel up iron generally relegate the BU jack plane to end grain duties?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tony - Not in my book.










The #62 has an A2 iron, and I put a very slight camber on it. Love it.


----------



## DanKrager

I'm in Smitty's camp on this, too.
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

+3 to the BU


----------



## LeChuck

Look at this little beauty that I got in the mail yesterday. Sometimes, only sometimes, you buy something then you handle it and you think…this was well worth the money. It's rare for me, but it can happen. I was very happy about my recently purchased Record #7 and Woodriver jack, but this is beyond anything really. It's so freakin well made! Can't wait to use it.


----------



## CL810

Went to an auction today that had an outstanding collection mostly of planes. Unfortunately, a number of collector/dealers showed up so deals were hard to come by. I did however pickup this #45.










I'm sure the reason none of the big-boys were interested is that it is missing the front depth stop.









Time will tell if this was a good buy. Need cutters, depth stop, and oh yes, some knowledge! Also picked up a 100 and 9 1/4.

The real find that made the trip worthwhile is over in the Yoda's Saw thread.


----------



## thedude50

Nice score David it looks as good as the one i got that was nos from a mid west hardware store the thing was brand new I have seen lots of 45s but your plane is a beauty


----------



## ShaneA

Nice scores…couple of sweet planes. Too complicated for my simple mind. Those combo plane scare the crap out of me.


----------



## donwilwol

CL, is that in *that* good of shape or has it been restored? Wasn't the japanned version the really early version?


----------



## RGtools

Tool gloat…










Take a look how much the wood has darkened on my first shave. The new one is a flat sole.


----------



## 33706

Yeah, Cl810, that brass hardware is a knockout!


----------



## RGtools

Also I will do a blog post soon on tool chest progress (finally this groundhog is out of his cave)...but I thought a preview would be nice.










Please note the screwy hinge spacing…I'll explain later.


----------



## donwilwol

The chest is looking good Ryan. New tools, always a joy.


----------



## CL810

*Don*, I believe it is a type 2. I also believe it is the original jappaning. I'd say about 15% of the outer layer has peeled off leaving behind a duller black. The appearance of this plane is very consistent with the rest of the collection and none of them looked restored.


----------



## chrisstef

I was gifted today, in the mail came 2 finely crafted walnut knobs from our boy Lukie. Thanks brother. Looking forward to installing them tonight.


----------



## waho6o9

Great work Lukie, u da man.

Use them in good health Stef.


----------



## donwilwol

Trying to resist the temptation to mention stef will be polishing lukie's k….....nope not gonna say it.


----------



## OnlyJustME

knob 
lol


----------



## JoeinGa

LeChuck… You're gonna *USE *that? It looks like it should be in a *MUSEUM*!

Beautiful plane!


----------



## chrisstef

Not just any polish either Don. Im gonna get all French on that knob. Oui, oui, bon bons, and all that good stuff.


----------



## LeChuck

You bet I'm gonna use it!  It's going to have a nice little shelf just for it above my workbench. It even has all 23 cutters and they are clean and sharp.

chrisstef, there might some French folk around here 

Those knobs look nice. When I refinished the handles on my #7, I should probably have spend a bit more time on it. The wax didn't turn out as polish-y as I expected…


----------



## LukieB

So many good zingers involving knobs, glad somebody said it.

*Stef*, Glad they showed up without being lost or damaged…we all know how the postal service can be.

Won this lot awhile back, USPS completely lost it…just gone.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-Stanley-Bailey-4-Planes-For-Restoration-Misc-Parts-/251187652078?ViewItem=&item=251187652078&nma=true&si=jwqip8c4usbbkDmek6%252FtmKtgP6E%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Filed a claim and what not, but I've officially given up hope that I'll ever see it, and am trying to get my money back from the seller. : (

*CL and LeChuck*, very nice scores!!


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin for opinions …

Im building new doors for our pantry cabinets. Made from pine. Double doors. 18" wide each filling an opening of 36". Orientation will be 3 vertical 6" Boards. Chamfered at the edge joints. Secured with battons on the rear. Ill be scrubbing the doors then "rough flattening" leaving tool marks. Amber shellac finish.

Should i work the boards individually or as a complete 18" door slab?


----------



## lysdexic

Complete slab. Visually it is going to get busy.

Seriously…...If you are going to chamfer the edge joints then you are going to have three visually separate boards. The scrub flattening gives pretty busy pattern. If the patterns dont match then you have the disparate busy patterns. Now you have to add the OTHER door.

Would you consider working both doors (6 boards) as a unit? That would pull the whole surface together. Not so competitive.


----------



## donwilwol

Complete.


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm. Very interesting thoughts Scott. I hear what your saying. Its going to be the focal point of the room to boot so ultra busy wouldnt be ideal. Im dealing with a rather lackluster work surface for big work (36" x 80"ish) but working both doors as one has me thinking for sure.


----------



## RGtools

3rd on working a complete slab.


----------



## Mosquito

Another vote for complete.

If I can work a 24"x36" panel on my workmate, I'm sure you can figure something out ;-)


----------



## WhoMe

Luke, those knobs look like they came right out of a stanley factory. awesome job.

Dan, if you really don't want to build a plane till for all your goodies there, I will GLADLY take a couple of them so you don't have any storage issues…..
Although, I am leaning towards the bandit suggestion. A drawer. I will have to take a new shot with my crowded drawer once I get my newest acquisition out of the evaporust tomorrow.

Oh, and I picked up that craftsman low angle block plane (stanley 65 clone) for $20. The japanning is lmost 100%. It was just missing the eccentric adjuster for the front plate and the straightening of a pin below the knuckle cap. then it just needs a regrind and sharpen the blade and I will be ready to go. will post a pick soon.


----------



## thedude50

When you guys turn knobs do you use a chuck to hold it or do you pyt it between thhe spit and the center and just part it off I was thinking a chuck might be a better way to finish the dome top.


----------



## donwilwol

Lukie, I never mentioned nice job on the turned knobs. Isn't it addicting? Its amazing how quick you can turn one once your set up.

Shep, are you making totes to match?

No chuck on my old craftsman lathe.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, +1 on the 'no chuck' for old lathe reality…


----------



## racerglen

Ditto no chuck on the ol' Craftsman here either..


----------



## thedude50

So you are just getting them close and then parting them off? I am using some new Rockler turning tools they make a fun hobby of turning even more fun. I really love the carbide cutters a lot less time sharpening. And more time turning.

I have been turning chisel handles in Cocobolo. I had a couple crack but most of them are turning out the hard part is making them all look exactly alike, they are very close. I am making them with leather donuts on the end for hammering. I need to cut the leather soon as I have only about 4 more to make for the set of eight. I think I will make another set out of EIRW. Should be as nice set these are for my new 750s. I cant wait till I am done with the totes the prototype looks so cool. and the first four look good too

I will have to go pick up a few more blanks I didn't count on loosing some to cracks in the stock. When the carbide cutter finds a crack it rips the thing to pieces.

As soon as I am done with the chisel totes I need to make a tote and knob for my 602 it is pretty small stuff so it will be fun to make I will have to make the knob from a profile I got off a no2 I hope it works out its pretty little.

If the plane has a receiver cup on the knob how are you guys making the female for the cup? are you doing it on the lathe or on the drill press.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Old topic, but Dude, you have to find the carriage return every once in awhile. I don't read block text, and I'm not alone. I truly hate bringing up the topic, but respect your audience…


----------



## donwilwol

+1 on the use of paragraphs. I got 1/4 of the way through and moved on.


----------



## donwilwol

I tuned my first newer Blue Stanley yesterday. I'm headed to the shop to test it out. I was a bit surprised at the aluminum frog. It was easy to flatten though, unlike the sole. It took several minutes (several being conservative) to get it close enough to head to the granite.

The irons are shorter and not as hard. The caps are painted and the handle doesn't have a toe. I'm not impressed.


----------



## thedude50

I hope that is better it is not something i do on purpose to annoy you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It is better. I know you don't do it on purpose, but not taking the time to edit says something too.

Thanks, I'll go back and read it now.

Don, I've not seen an aluminum frog before. I've wondered why those have to be cast iron, to tell the truth, so I'm very interested in your thoughts. Where was the thing made? I know the purples (crap, what's the name of the color. We talked about it here…) were made in the US. Are blues Mexico, or ?

(edited to complete the sentence)


----------



## LukieB

*Dude*, I chuck em up, lose a little material but it feels safer to me. I also drilled em out after they were done on the lathe, really no thought behind that other than not really thinking about doing it beforehand.

*Mike and Don*,Thanks for the nice comments, It is indeed quite addicting.

Hoping to have some time today to turn a few more for fellow jock JayT…. Oh and I haven't forgotten yours Mos…


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not sure what to do with it. It works ok, but I'm not sure I want to sell it as a Stanley, maybe with a stern POS reference? . I'm wondering if a better chip breaker/iron combo would make any difference. I may try just for knowing. Its really s shame, with a decent frog and chip breaker/iron, it would probably be a nice piece.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

LOL… I can see that ad now:

FOR SALE: Hand Plane. Says Stanley, it's a POS. 
With a new iron, chip breaker and frog, it'd be a decent plane.
Make offer.


----------



## DanKrager

Hey Smitty, be glad for progress. Dude's post just before yours was quite readable. He had some caps and quite a few periods! Even had paragraphs! I was impressed.
DanK


----------



## mochoa

+1 on the paragraphs, when I see the large block of text I dont read it. Not out of spite or anything its just hard to read, I have a short attention span so I need my info in bite size chunks.

Scott, I went to the LN event yesterday at Highland Woodworking. I chatted with The Schwarz a bit. Told him about my bench, asked him about bench finishes (He uses Spar varnish in his 1-1-1 mix, less plasticy). He had his portable bench and Dutch tool chest there. I got to try out his plow plane. Pretty cool dude.

They were also filming the next episode of the Highland Woodworker so look for me in the next show. I was walking in front of the camera trying to get in the shots. LOL.

I also chatted with the French Ariou (sp?) Rasp fella. I got to try a rasp, they are amazing. Night and day difference with any rasp I have ever tried.

I bought the Standard DT saw and Veritas Brass dogs. They had to ship me the saw because it was not in stock. LN's missed the order ahead of the event. Seems to be a recurring issue with them.


----------



## Mosquito

They look great Lukie, no rush 
-

At least you got it to work, Don…


----------



## donwilwol

It actually turned out to be not that terrible. I'll put together a blog of what I had to do. I might turn it into a "tuning up a plane" blog.


----------



## bandit571

That plane looks firmiliar









Sold as a Dunlap @ Sears…..


----------



## thedude50

I cant remember if I said it in this thread but I posted new Deltagrams on my site you do have to join the site to download them.

I also opened my library and posted my first out of copyright publication. It is the Disston saw and file and tool manual. It is full of great information on caring for and sharpening your saws.

I do hope you guys grab the information in these booklets and magazines. Next will be the 200 page Disston "Handbook on Saws." that one will be a few hours to scan but it is packed full of great stuff.


----------



## waho6o9

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3237

Effective rust remover from LJer, Doug.


----------



## bandit571

Beveling edges tonight









Did both ends first. larger plane to rough them out, block plane to smooth them out.









Used a slightly larger plane to do the long side edges. again, a block plane would clean it up.









Used a Union #5A to start smoothing down the top. I'll come later with a smaller plane to knock down any high spots. I HATE knots!

Table is getting close to the finish line









So far, just the cost of a bottle of glue….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Solid progress indeed, Bandit! Looking forward to the finish!


----------



## Dozuki31

Quick question, I have to re-paint a couple of hand planes in the future, and for the life of me I cannot find any Ford Semi-Gloss black paint. I've pretty much checked every store that carries Duplicolor products, and all they carry is the flat black and gloss black.

So my question is, out of the two, which would you choose? I would like to get some of your opinions. Thanks.


----------



## donwilwol

I use Dupli-Color Engine Enamel DUPDE1635 Ford Semi Gloss Black. If you set a painted plane along side a cleaned japanning, it hard to tell the difference.


----------



## RGtools

Random Monday pic.


----------



## LukieB

More random monday pics…..

Taking pics for more flea-bay listings








Some Cherry

















Some Walnut


















Gossymer shavings so light and fluffy, they're defying gravity and sticking to the underside of the vise…...yeah I know, pics or it didn't happen…









Happy monday and what not…..oh yeah, new Supertool…...http://www.supertool.com/forsale/2013feblist.html


----------



## JayT

I've pretty much checked every store that carries Duplicolor products, and all they carry is the flat black and gloss black.

The only place I found the Ford Semi-Gloss was NAPA (had to ask DonW where he got it, 'cuz I wasn't having any luck). If you want a pretty authentic look for just a couple of planes, that is the way to go. Any good spray enamel will work, however, if you just want to protect them from rust. I have one painted with Rustoleum Hammered Black. It looks cool, just doesn't look original.


----------



## LukieB

*Dozuki*, If I had to choose between the 2, I would go with gloss. But If I were you I would try a little harder to track down some semi-gloss. Like Don said, it looks really really close to the original japanning


----------



## donwilwol

I had a disastrous moment yesterday.










But my type 11 #3 stepped in just fine










*Lukie,* what type is the first shot (with stamped adjuster)


----------



## LukieB

Don, that sucks, good thing you got good back-up : )

Type 6 i believe, 3 patent dates on the lateral adjuster, Baileys patent date on the chip-breaker and the depth adjustment knob. Right hand threads on that thing as well, part of why I'm selling it…it's backwards, LOL


----------



## carguy460

Just checking in…This thread cheers me up. I've been kinda depressed lately, all spare time has been spent working on the basement remodel. As I walk past my handplanes in the shop I get a sinking, sad feeling…its been over a month since I've spent any time with them. Sigh, construction type stuff sucks…

But soft! What light on yonder window breaks? Could it be that during framing I allowed a stud to stray? One lonely stud, 1/4 inch proud of his mates? The sheetrock will certainly not look proper with such a blatant gaffe. But what to do to remedy such a disaster?

I called my buddy Stanley for advice…he said that good old 4 was ready to rock:










Yeah, I know…lame. I'm so damned tired of this basement that finding an excuse to use a plane seriously brightened my entire weekend and lifted my spirits.

On a side note, I did purchase a new "specialty plane" this weekend. I'll have to get pics this evening if I can find the time…

Carry on, gentlemen. I appreciate the plane talk and pictures, though it does make me long for the rust hunting days…


----------



## donwilwol

No worries Lukie, I know a guy who can fix it.

Jason, I fond myself doing similar things. I just helped with my new grandson's bedroom. So they needed new doors. This just wasn't going to cut it for my grandson. Needless to say the previous owner wasn't much of a woodworker.


----------



## carguy460

That is quite interesting, Don…

I'm sure you work much faster than I do. Its been like 10 years since I've done this kind of stuff, and I'm doing it 100% alone, so its really dragging out. I also realized that this new found woodworking thing I've been trying to learn has made me WAY too picky about perfection. Not that I'm capable of perfect, but I spent entirely too much time fitting each stud, squaring each wall, etc. 10 years ago I could have got the framing done alone in about 4 hours…this took me like 3 full days…and the drywall is about as slow…damn the desire for perfect joints!


----------



## chrisstef

Look at it this way Jason, you could be B Hog ….


----------



## carguy460

And that, Stef, is yet another reason why I keep visiting this site.


----------



## bandit571

Tried out asmoother yesterday









I think it needs a little more work. Might have to work on the corners of the iron, as welll. It doesn't like knots, either.









I guess I could use this old plane


----------



## bandit571

Table even has some dovetails, that I handcut.









Yep, a whole two of them! The vise is holding the one apron, the apron joint is holding the rest of the parts.


----------



## JayT

Ouch *Don*. Is that a Sargent Autoset that the tote broke on? At least it is in good hands to be fixed.

the previous owner wasn't much of a woodworker.

What makes you think that? Looks perfectly fine and functional to me. (I can't even type that with a straight face)

*Jason*, well, that plane work was better than nothing. Just to keep your rust hunting appetite up, here are my latest pickups

A 604 Type 3 off ebay.










Total rust bucket and one side is cracked from being dropped, but the crack is not all the way through and not at a stress point. The wood is in decent shape, though and it will make a great user addition to my 'Rock Roundy addiction. It is currently stripped and waiting for me to do a jappaning job on it.

A 5-1/2 Type 11 found at a local antique shop










And some of you are thinking, "JayT, you're an idiot. It's a Type 12 with that high knob". Au contraire:










Small adjuster and if you look on the first photo, a V logo iron. Looks like a Type 11 that someone switched the knob out (which is completely split, by the way). No worries, I've got Lukie on the knob situation (wrong place to say that) and I'll have to make a new tote. The jappaning is about 60%, so am actually going to try and touch it up, rather than a complete redo. Let you know how that goes.

And finally, the possible start of a new addiction










We'll know more once it is cleaned up, but is a short crosscut saw that just looked too cool to pass up. Found at the same place as the 5-1/2.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice pictures Ryan / Lucas, thanks.

Uhg the #708 Don? That hurts my heart a little.

Hang in there Jason.

Stef you are awesome.


----------



## carguy460

Ahh, good ol Bandit in action. Nice tails on the stretchers…maybe I could have dovetailed my studs…

JayT, thanks for sharing the wealth! Only about a month more and I'll be back at it, buying up every $5 junk plane I find…

Tony, I'm hangin…by a thread, but still hangin!


----------



## CL810

Stef, I love you man, but you just ain't right!! )


----------



## Mosquito

Man, Jason, now you're talkin'... dovetailed framing in your house would be sweet lol.


----------



## donwilwol

joinery in some of the old post and beam buildings was pretty impressive. I've seen a few and wondered just how many man hours it took to put them together.


----------



## chrisstef

CL - its a sickness, i cant help it, i was born this way  Since Al hasnt been around ive felt the need to keep up on humorous pictures i find in my internet travels. Ive seen things that cannot be unseen for the goodness of the group. The above picture is also why Lysdexic wear turtlenecks, theres a small scar on his neck that he doesnt like people to see, nevermind ask how it got there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ My laugh drew the attention of others in my morgue-like office. Kudos and thank you.


----------



## bandit571

Cheap-assed Table is now fully assembled, and the first coat of that Smelly Stuff in a Blue can has been wiped on.

Pictures after the BLO dries a bit…


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser,for now









not too bad, for a pile of old boards…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nicely done Bandit!


----------



## chrisstef

Nice work there bandito. That table oughta lighten up the dungeon for ya.

ToneLoc - glad i could oblige my friend. Notin better than a good snot blow in a quiet office. My mission is complete. In contrary to what my wife thinks, someone does find me humorous.


----------



## WhoMe

Looks like I am going to have to break down and make a tool cabinet or plane till. Or, at least start clearing out another drawer to make more room. The last addition is making it real tight in there.









And, here is my Craftsman #3732 LA block (stanley 65 clone). I ended up getting it for $18. Needs a eccentric lever and the pin inside the knuckle cap is bent so that will need fixing. Now to find time to tune it up.


----------



## LukieB

Looks good bandit, doesn't look cheap assed at all.

Mike, your sicknes…er I mean collection is coming along quite nicely, lots a goodies in that drawer there.


----------



## donwilwol

The eccentric levers are usually pretty easy to find for $7 or $8 on eBay. That's a nice price foe a #65, even if it's. A craftsman.


----------



## Brit

That's a beauty.


----------



## thedude50

bandit what is the table for


----------



## WhoMe

WOW, I didn't know they made "Antique Bullnose" planes this big

Don, you selling one of your "creations"???

Thanks on the LA block comments. I thought that is was a good deal since it was in really nice shape. Because of the missing eccentric and bent pin, I was able to get $5 off the original price. So that made it even better at the $18 I spent.


----------



## bandit571

To use with a single chair in the kitchen area. Like a little Dinette Table. She already has a chair for it. First coat of BLO is almost dry, now. Maybe another will go on tomorrow?









End view. Figured I had about 90% hand tool work on this little project. Even has a dovetail









Or two


----------



## donwilwol

Whome, its just a broken plane. You'll see them from time to time.


----------



## bhog

It is true.

I always thought the definition of a virgin was, never been penetrated by a mans…ya know.If you try, I will for sure stab you with my …ya know.Steffy wont tho,nor Al,or Scottybyo, they're bottoms.


----------



## chrisstef

Mike - without shop time buying tools is a very solid way to spend the few free moments you have. The force is strong.

Random galoot thought:
What if i made a traveling sharpening station for the back of the car. I find im early,or someone else is late, to job walk throughs a lot of the time. Instead of answering stupid work emails in my spare work time i could be tuning up planes!!


----------



## ShaneA

Ryan (RG) had a video a yr or two ago of him sharpening out of the back of a SUV on lunch break. Hilarious.


----------



## Brit

Go for it Stef. I sand saw handles in my hotel room. Sometimes I just gotta touch some wood (easy Al).


----------



## Brit

Shane I was just thinking of Ryan's video. That was a classic.


----------



## donwilwol

Yep, screw those work emails!!

Ryan wore a trench coat to. Looked like a gangster.


----------



## chrisstef

Howd i miss that?? Someone please point me in the direction of said video.

Ryan - much respect.


----------



## Mosquito

A random Monday night pic (though it was taken Sunday afternoon)


----------



## bhog

Mos,nice pic.I am a little jealous of that shoulder.I want one pretty bad….


----------



## bandit571

A Cheap Table, and it's new home









Daughter LIKES it!


----------



## ShaneA

Well done. Glad she likes it.


----------



## waho6o9

Your table compliments the chair Bandit, good job.


----------



## bandit571

Next project. I tried to use my Union #5A to smooth out the table's top. Did not work too well. Pulled the iron out tonight. WOW. Dull as can be. Although it does have a 25* bevel to the edge, that edge takes up a LOT of real estate. This iron is very thick! Hole at the top of the iron. Right above the hole:

UNION MFG CO
NEW BRITAIN CT

Unable to see IF there is anything else under those lines. This is one big heavy iron. Might even give a Hock blade a run for it's money. It has a slight camber, and I can see some hollow grind going on. Maybe run it through my oil stones and see what I can get? Or, re-grind a new edge? Iron has no, I repeat, NO Pitting. Not bad for being 110 years old???


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef - Best i can do is give you a link to his post. It still makes me laugh.


----------



## WhoMe

Don, yea, I knew it was a broken plane. Was trying to make a funny….. But you have to admit, the person posting was "creative" about the ad.

chrisstef, yea, shop time is not what I would say is plentiful lately. Something always seems to "come up" in this household.


----------



## Mosquito

This is a video clip from a longer project video I'm working on. The project is nearly done, just waiting for finish, and stain to dry on part of it, then final glue up of pieces.


----------



## racerglen

Took an idea fron Don Yoda I believe, something for those of us who have issues in holding things while
working them over.










It's a #5 base that went through a fire and is warped beyond salvage, screwed to a 2×4 for easy mounting in my vice. I did take the time to give it a quick wire brushing to get rid of the fire residue and a bit of rust as well as a squirt of rattle can black gloss before mounting it.
Works great for sanding totes n' such, and on Sunday had a bright idea for another use.
On my bench at this point a #6 and #3, both with bent tote bolts, bent in the threaded area .
I've been stuck on how to get them straight without screwing up the threads as I don't have any nuts that thread size..

AHA ! Thread the damaged end into the front knob hole (that means less of an issue on seeing how straight or how far off it is) just until it starts to bind, then walking around the base, tap, tap with my 20 oz brass hammer..tap tap, not wack wack..eyeball, thread it in a bit more and within a very short time a straight bolt for each plane !
Whoo hoo, easy and now on to the next issues.
Thank YOU Don !


----------



## donwilwol

Whome, its funny those broken planes sometimes sell for more than a good plane. I've got a blog were I made one. I didn't like it.

Glad to help Glen. Just remember if the bolt is bent it might be for a reason. Check the angle of the tote.


----------



## carguy460

Yesterday I promised pics of my new plane. Admittedly, this is the first brand new plane I've bought, right out of the box:

Here she is showing off her sleek profile.










The sole isn't very flat out of the box:










And the money shot, taking a trip down 1/4in sheetrock edge grain:










Good ol Stanley Surform! The plane of my dreams - literally…I had a dream (nightmare) about using it to fit an 8ft sheet to a 6ft space, but I couldn't find my knife so I was planing down the 2ft excess…talk about sneaking up on the line!

Ok, dumb joke time over. Carry on with the real plane action!


----------



## chrisstef

Good to see some drywall goin up Jason. That means the fun part is coming soon. Whats better than mud, tape, and sand . Surform it up!


----------



## racerglen

Don, I'm not sure how they got bent, the totes are fine, but it took some muscle to get as much bend as they had..Two planes not just one..seems to me there are others lurking on my walls/shelves that had/have the same issue..one clue might be the pliar/vice grip marks on the shafts though..likely stuck/rusted in the sole mount at some point..?


----------



## JayT

Jason, how long did you spend tuning that one up out of the box? I hear the cheap new Stanleys need some work.


----------



## donwilwol

Glen, many of the bolts were bent at the factory. You'll find that the angle of the threads are a little different on a lot of the vintage planes. They bent the bolts to make of for the difference. Having a bolt not bent correctly, or not bent at all could sometime contribute to the broken totes.

I try to fit the tote instead.


----------



## donwilwol

Jason, I used to do a lot of sheetrocking. A friend and I once rocked a 2000 sq ft condo in 2 days (hanging only of course) so I understand your nightmare.

I really still enjoy remodeling, so hang in there. After a while you figure out what to be picky about and what not. Mud fills all cracks. A little advice, its easier to put it on to thin and add one more coat, than sand the crap off. Better for your lungs to.

The other advice, go to extremes when sanding to keep the dust in the room. That crap can penetrate 6 foot concrete barriers. Unless your wife is a lot more understanding then mine(and most of the women i've worked for) they don't get happy when they shake it out of the sheets.


----------



## racerglen

Gotcha..
Amazing what they'd do, things we'd consider damaging ?
edit…or rather just not "proper"


----------



## mochoa

Nice table Bandit! BLO and wax is one of my favorite finishes.

No Ryan was actually flattening a plane sole in that video. You got to love the dedication!

Mos that shoulder plane is a beast! I bet that is a pleasure to use. Great work pic. What are you making? Don't be slacking on the bench man. Nice video.

Jason, ha ha, that nightmare would have given me the cold sweets too.

Random Tuesday shots from shop time last night:

Finally got the #92 sharpened up. 









Can you spot the HPOYD calendar?


----------



## LukieB

Hey what was the website/guy that everyone was sending their saws to be sharpened to?


----------



## donwilwol

http://www.secondchancesawworks.com/

Its Joe


----------



## LukieB

That's the one, Thanks Don! I'll save it this time


----------



## carguy460

Yeah Stef, I'm making progress finally! I'm kinda looking forward to the mud part, it means the end is near…

JayT - it took some tuning to get her right…first I had to remove the blade (if you want to call it that) to get the cardboard packaging off. When I did that, the "blade tensioner" fell to the floor. That required some effort to pick up and put back in place. What really bummed me out was that out of the box, the "cutter" was positioned to cut on the pull stroke. I fettled it some, got it to cut on the push, and BAM! Instant drywall dust!

Don - you really are a bad mofo, 2000sq ft in 2 days? The force must be strong…Thanks for the advice, especially RE: the dust. I'm hoping I can keep it contained, I even thought of throwing a box fan in a window to try and suck some outside, but I'm not sure if that will help or just make me freeze to death…


----------



## donwilwol

Jason, I was much younger then!!


----------



## CL810

Great video Chris, can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## JayT

Jason, too funny.

For dust control, rent a drywall sander-a good one will catch almost all of the sanding dust. Unless you are really good at mudding (I am definitely not) and will just end up with light hand sanding, it will totally be worth the money for the time savings both sanding and cleaning up later.


----------



## carguy460

Hey, real plane related question finally. I've got a blue 71 that I've thought of restoring. The blue paint is in pretty good condition, but I'm afraid that I may end up damaging it when I get to cleaning all the crap off. Should I do that, I might want to paint it back to its original blue (just because thats the color it should be I guess?)...anyone know of a close match for that Stanley blue?


----------



## carguy460

Hmm, I might have to look into that JayT…I'm all for hand tools when I do something I enjoy, but sanding (drywall especially) isn't one of those things…


----------



## Mosquito

thanks CL810. I'm not sure how long it will be before I can actually complete it. We stained some cork, and it takes forever to dry… 
-

Mauricio, it's going to be a cork board on the bottom, and chalk board on the top. Not sure why, but my girlfriend wanted to make one, so we did/are lol

Not trying to slack on the bench build, but I keep standing there staring at it trying to figure out what I want to do for dogs and the wagon. Once I make my mind up on that, It's full steam ahead.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice video Mos, thanks. Great work as always.

Jason congrats on the new acquisition. Superb money shot too.

"Jason, I was much younger then!!" - Yeah, now he is decrepit and lazy; he can only manage to do small projects in his spare time, like logging....


----------



## dbray45

Don likes to stay busy


----------



## bandit571

I am in danger of losing my "Bandito" status! A friend of mine, over at The Patriotic Woodworker forum, picked up a BEDROCK # 605-1/2 ( let that sink in abit) for (ready?) $15.00! Flatsided one at that!

He just finished a restore on it, looks brand, spanking, new! For FIFETEEN BUCKS!

Looks like I had better get off my rearend, and go looking again. Got two more towns to check out, one has TEN antique stores! AND, just one stop light. tax refund, where for art thou!!!!


----------



## 33706

Wow, *bandit!! *I'd never even seen a #605 1/2, much less one restored to such standards! You got some cool friends over there, I'll have to browse that site a bit.


----------



## CL810

*Bandit *that is some amazing restoration work! I didn't know brass could look that good!

Inspiring.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, Shane usually restores old machines, decided to take a "break"......


----------



## thedude50

I have never seen a blue 71 I didn't know they ever sold them painted


----------



## DanKrager

I got the 46 out today for a little tune up run.









Did some saw restoration work too. Other thread.
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Nice, Dan. I love the #46. The shavings it makes are pretty fun lol

-

*I'm about to unload a lot of pictures, FYI*

I got most of an earlier #46 today. And most of a #45, and the main part of a #78. And whatever the number is of the Stanley auger bit depth stop?

All I really wanted out of this lot was one of the screws from the #46 fence lol. Figuring I would just sell the rest as parts, mostly. But the #45 is dang close to complete, so I might just end up cleaning it up and keeping it. It looks better than my #45 in terms of nickle plating, and the fence cast iron isn't broken. Just the rosewood is a little dinged up on the new one.
































































Assembled what I had, and had this #45


















And this was the #46 parts together. Missing a few things (depth stop, slitter, slitter depth stop, and nut to hold the slitter on), but not too bad.


















I also got a wooden box for a #45, though the only part of the label that I have is the part that says "No. 45". There were few other random parts that I don't really recognize as anything specific.

There was also this, which I presume is a depth stop, of sorts, for auger bits


----------



## DanKrager

Nice haul, Mos. My 45 and 46 are both missing the slitter and slitter screw and slitter depth stop. Little buggers are expensive on ebay. Have to wait awhile for the budget to recover.
DanK


----------



## TechRedneck

The new LN catalog was waiting in the mailbox today. Oh my..


----------



## starringemma

Don W
I looked at that second chance saw works link and was wondering what setting and jointing mean in sharpening.


----------



## thedude50

ya I got mine a couple of weeks back I was waiting for what seemed forever for that book I wich it was a bigger book but I do love what is inside


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, I'll point you to here, http://www.vintagesaws.com/library/primer/sharp.html


----------



## planepassion

Mos that Stanley depth stop looks vaguely familiar to the the picture I saw on hyperkitten's "for sale" tool list that went out recently….Hmmmm. It's a beauty and I hope you enjoy it buddy.


----------



## LukieB

Nice haul and nice video Mos, you got me wanting a 45 real bad.

Had some time in the shop today, got knobs done for JayT and Mos.

#3 and #4 for Mos










No pics of yours Jay, they're already on their way, should see em in a couple days.

Mike, My Lie Nielsen catalog showed today too…..drool. Even the paper in the catalog is high quality, I was telling my wife it smells like new baseball cards…..(inhales deeply).....like new Upper Deck baseball cards. LOL


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Lukie, twice lol. I was originally going to see if anyone needed any #45 parts, but… dang, I'm not sure I can bring myself to do it, since it's in nicer shape than my current one, and pretty much 100% complete. Especially if I'm going to get around to making those #45 videos… would be nice if it looked a little nicer lol

Just wish UPS wouldn't have left the box sitting in front of the door to my apartment when I was at work…


----------



## waho6o9

Signature required on all shipments


----------



## donwilwol

Cool Mos. Nothing like a box of goodies waiting at your door.

Lukie, your knobs look great.


----------



## LukieB

Thanks guys, anyone else need a knob job?......sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## donwilwol

I'll take 200.

......sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice haul Mos.  Grats.

Wow Lucas. They are simply perfect.


----------



## starringemma

Thank Don W
That was very informative! I book marked it.


----------



## donwilwol

I bid on these forever, now that I'm set up to not need them, here are 2 buy it now at a resonable price

VINTAGE STANLEY 203 BENCH CLAMP HOLD DOWN WOODWORKING TOOL #1


----------



## bhog

Lukie I could use a #3 low knob.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Speaking of the "force" (as forementioned by christstef), since finding this thread a few days ago, I too have now got this …well…like a bug to get at least a #3 or #4 Vintage Stanley, near perfect condition plane on Ebay.

I keep getting outbid from where I draw the line of tool worth, that's the fun of it though. Hit or miss with Ebay sometimes. I won a bid two weeks ago on a BRAND SPANKING NEW Dewalt-621 plunge router for $150 shipped, can't get it less than $230 new most places. So I win some, lose most, but shall still find a decent old plane one day.


----------



## chrisstef

BGT - and so the journey begins …. just wait until tag sale season. Youll find yourself rubbernecking up and down the road. I think ive got my wife trained to the point where she can spot old tools from the road while i drive. Bless that woman.


----------



## terryR

Excellent knobs, Lucas, what type of rosewood is that? And what finish are you applying? They look great!!!


----------



## chrisstef

I believe thats a "spit shined" knob there from Lukie. His go to finish.


----------



## bandit571

I pointed out a site I visit. Seems yesterday a fellow posted a Flat sided BEDROCK #605-1/2 that he bought for….....$15. He then refurbed it til it looked like it was just out of the Stanley Factory. Site is The Patriotic Woodworker. Shane is the fellow with the $15 Bedrock…


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

That is what I'd like to do is refurbish a decent old plane, have bit of a knack for bringing the old back to life, think it'd be fun as well.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Would a Stanley No.C72 Plane be a decent restore project and usable plane. By restore I mean a full restore, not just leveling the surface and sharpening.


----------



## LukieB

Spit shined, LOL I sure been on the receiving end of a lot of knob jokes lately. My own fault I guess.

Brandon, shoot me a PM with your addy

Terry, East Indian rosewood from the local Woodcraft. Believe it or not, there is no finish on those, just a little 2000 grit.


----------



## terryR

Wow, BGT, that C72 might be an expensive plane to start with…not a prob if you can swing the cash. 

How about something around $30 for a starter? Here's my little Stanley #3 that I cleaned and sharpened, no new paint yet…









The lovely rosewood was just covered with years of varnish and dirt!

Definitely a good user!


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Lukie, that's what I thought…no finish.
What awesome wood!


----------



## LukieB

BravoG, A 72 huh? If it's your first restore, I might try my hand at something a little less expensive and rare.

Maybe you should just pack up that 72 and send it this way, I'll send you something more appropriate, LOL


----------



## 33706

A C72 is okay, but don't buy from ebay dealers with less than a 99.6% feedback rating. You were referring to that $5 plane on eBay, weren't you?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Stanley-No-C72-Plane-Made-in-Canada-/130844227943?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1e76ec7967
The C72 is a Stanley #3 hardware store type of plane, Kinda like the Canadian version of the 'Handyman' line. hmm I gotta go to 'Blood and Gore" I'm not sure what this rare '72 is! [edit: Oh, yeah, those weird chamfer planes]


----------



## carguy460

Hmmm, no takers on the Stanley blue paint question?

Dude - I have yet to find another blue 71…it makes me wonder if someone painted it, but the condition of the paint makes me think its original…


----------



## LukieB

Oh C 72, LOL Yeah go for it! I guess I thought C stood for chamfer, I'm a bonehead.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

- Lukie, whatever I end up with will not be my first restore of something, perhaps a plane, but most definitely the most complex, feel confident I could handle the task, ableit planes have their complexities.

- poopie, were you conveying that the C72 wasn't really worth the effort in your post? Yes that was the one I came across, but just thought it was ok, cool looking at best.

I'm bidding on about three Vintage Stanley's right now, one is a SW, likely lose out in the end, no big deal, I have a limit I'm putting on what I want to restore.


----------



## 33706

*Lukie:* There oughtta be a law… y'know, I have two Stanley #60's.. one is a plane, the other is a folding boxwood rule. I am seeking a Stanley #95 plane on eBay, but I keep getting listings for #95 Butt gauges, which I already have three of. And now a 72/C72 problem! What other numerical designations has Stanley used on two or more products?
ps, if hadn't JUST come from browsing that eBay listing to HOYD, I wouldn't have noticed the reference to the #72 chamfer plane.


----------



## 33706

*Bravo:* No, the listing was fresh in my mind, and it was more a problem I had with this seller's feedback rate, than the plane itself. $5 planes ALWAYS get bids, but the nature of his neg feedback made everyone back off. Glad you skipped it; there's plenty of good #4s from great sellers out there.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah… and I just got a Stanley #49, but it's an auger bit depth stop, not a T&G plane :-(


----------



## 33706

Good one, Mos! This calls for a thread of its own, the *"Stanley Numerical Redundancies*" thread. Any takers?


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

-poopiekat - thank you for the tip on that seller, yeah it was tempting but my gut told me to keep moving. A #4 is really what I want.

Wait how'd I get sucked into this "plane" fever again? Oh yeah I was psychologically perplexed by the $8,000 handcrafted planes currently on the market and refuse to buy a Home Depot Buck Bro.s #4…nevermind I remember now why… 

Plus I love restoration work

Oh and for the record, I do not identify with the rest of you with plane dream fever, I'm just a humble novelist that likes making something nice of old, you're all addicted and have plane dream fever and need help, group therapy and stuff like that….me…meh, I'm fine..I can quit anytime…


----------



## LukieB

*Poopie*, Yeah, I got a vintage Stanley 62…...folding rule, not a sweet low angle smoothing plane : (

*Bravo*, yeah me too, I can totally quit anytime I want….I quit 3 times this year already…


----------



## 33706

*Bravo: * Yes, it's addictive, for sure! Though I like to simply remove red rust, and go for that black-stained iron locomotive rat-rod look. Myself, I enjoy doing transitional planes, right now I'm putting a new maple bed under a Stanley #132 Liberty, and I'm adding a few extra inches at each end. Very Freudian of me, but I always wanted a 32" plane! Yee haw.


----------



## 33706

Lukie: Hmmm What if we listed our folding rules, marking gauges and cheap planes on eBay, simply saying 'nice Stanley #62….$50 Buy It Now' without saying what they were? Hehehe…it wouldn't be a misrepresentation, would it? no pic, of course….


----------



## chrisstef

PK …. *"and I'm adding a few extra inches at each end."*

You may wanna get in touch with Tony, he's been looking to do this for some time now. Maybe you could help him out.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

- poopie, kinda makes you think ya know…they probably used 32" planes or longer to plane down the Titanic's wood flooring.

Can you imagine what a recovered wood plane from the woodshop onboard the sunken Titanic would be worth? Oh yeah wait I know…priceless, or maybe just "one million American dollars"


----------



## 33706

*I had a friend who was addicted to Brake Fluid…. He said he could stop any time…..*


----------



## 33706

chrisstef: "sometimes a cigar is just a cigar".... *Sigmund Freud*
Tony needs to answer a few of those emails in his spam folder. Problem solved.


----------



## 33706

*Bravo: * In Accountant's lingo, those tools would be booked in as "*Sunk Costs*"???/


----------



## chrisstef

sure that wasnt Bill Clinton?


----------



## 33706

LOL,* chrisstef*!!! That time, a cigar WASN'T just a cigar!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

"You may wanna get in touch with Tony, he's been looking to do this for some time now. Maybe you could help him out." - He's correct; Stef knows me like i know the back of his head.


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed you're right Tony. You are one heck of a barber. Thats straight razor on the back of the neck is unbeatable i tell ya.









From the archives…. Witherby drawknife in action.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

#3 Stanley for $41 shipped a good price? It's all complete, doubt it stays at that price, never my luck, lol. Crap…someone in here will probably go outbid me on it now…meh, as we said in the Navy "loose lips, sink ships"...i


----------



## AnthonyReed

Football making goodness!


----------



## Mosquito

Dang… 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/THE-BEST-STANLEY-46-DADO-PLOW-PLANE-WITH-CUTTERS-RODS-/221183967263?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337f97801f


----------



## Belg1960

Guys, since there so many responses here I was hoping to get some info on how to set up a plane for a "worker". It doesn't have to be all pretty for the rough work I need it for. 
I'm starting with a Stanley handyman which I know is not anything special but I think it will serve me well if I can set it properly. 
I posted a request yesterday for videos to help and got a link to a really nice blog, Major Panic.com 
Could you guys help me in the right direction.


----------



## donwilwol

Jason, I doubt the blue paint is original.


----------



## donwilwol

Pat, I don't have a video, but try this http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2013/02/04/tuning-it-up-bench-plane-style/

Edit, And note, a handyman is one of the few planes I've never had consistent luck with. Some work, so just don't seem to like shavings. Talking as a smoother of course, anything can be a jack.


----------



## carguy460

Hmm…not original paint? If thats the case, I wonder what the original finish was…


----------



## Mosquito

Jason, nickle, probably. That's what mine was/is, and I believe it's the same type as yours (as per the designs, and arrangement of # and made in USA)


----------



## carguy460

Thanks Mos…sooo strip the paint with a wire brush to restore? Shoot it with some lacquer to prevent rust?


----------



## Mosquito

Wouldn't heavy wire brushing remove the nickle plating?

As a note of curiosity… would citristrip, or an equivalent, shouldn't have any ill effects on plating, right?


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Well thanks a lot, all this yappin about wood planes, well, reckon I just won one, should be here in a week or so.


----------



## LukieB

*Poopie*, That is scandalous…....I like the way you think.

Stef and Tony, You guys crack me up.

*Jason*, I've been researching 71s quite bit, trying to find me a SW era. Seems they're one of the few tools that Stanley didn't stamp with the heart somewhere…anyway check out this link

http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/routers/stanley/stanley_71.html


----------



## carguy460

Thanks Lukie!

Mos, you're right, wire brushing would ruin the nickle…arg!


----------



## Mosquito

Polish up the cast iron? When I was wire-brushing my #4 1/2 prepping for paint, it looked pretty sweet…

I still need to figure out what I want to do with the knobs on my #71. They were painted a sort of greenish blue color. I tried sanding it off to just refinish them bare, but the black paint underneath wasn't having any of that…

And the link Lukie posted is what I use for #71s as well. I think in terms of castings, Types 4-6 are my favorite with the Stanley in script


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jason - Al stripped the nickle from his #45 and i think it looks great that way. Here

I could swear someone did the same with a router plane too but i can't remember who.


----------



## Mosquito

That's what I was thinking of, Tony. Al's naked #45 (  )


----------



## chrisstef

ehhh hemmm …. dont ya mean Al's 4.5 (inches) ??


----------



## Mosquito

maybe I had the # in the wrong spot, Al's naked 45#? lol

... ew


----------



## bandit571

Maybe it is a .45????


----------



## bandit571

New project in the planning stage ( brain is working it up now) to add bases for a couple large trays. Debating whether to go four legged, or a "Z" shape.

When the trays are not on the stovetop, or sink, They need to go SOMEWHERE useful. Both are the same size as an average stove top. More to follow, got to get ready to go to my "Day Job"......


----------



## bandit571

Might have to just do a Handyman How-to blog. Seems I have quite a bit of luck with them.









This is a bevel made by a #3 Handyman. As for a shaving?









Just takes a little work to get them set up.


----------



## donwilwol

Hey bandit, I have 3 or 4 handyman I'd be glad to trade for some real hand planes (opps, did I say that out loud)

Interesting review on the Veritas PM-V11 plane http://www.theenglishwoodworker.com/?p=816
Interesting point "I would never go out of my way to replace a perfectly serviceable iron as no steel can revolutionise your woodworking. "


----------



## donwilwol

So with a spot in my watch list, and a fellow LJ Sargent admirer nudging me a little, this is now on its way home! A #722 jointer.


----------



## terryR

^Corrugated…
nudge, nudge, wink, wink…


----------



## donwilwol

I'm going to have to start categorizing my projects as:
Done with bedrocks
Done with sargents
Done with type 11 Stanleys
Done with type 10 stanleys
Done with Millers Falls
Done with Ohio tools,

just to cycle them through some usage. That's it!! I need to just give up working.


----------



## WhoMe

So, Don, when you going to open a Plane museum?? 
And what was the attraction with the type 10's? Just curious. I understand the attraction to getting full sets of the others.

Luke, that rosewood looks great. To me, it looks like a great match for the original rosewood used on the Stanleys.

So, I am tuning up my LA block and have come across a couple interesting discoveries. For those of you with #65's or their clones, advice would be appreciated.

1. After flattening the sole and cleaning up the surface where the blade sits behind the mouth, it takes some tuning to get the blade 100% parallel with the sole. - After sharpening up the blade, flattening the sole and the frog surface behind the mouth, I found that the blade was not parallel to the sole. I was getting shavings on one side but not the other. Needs more work.

2. I have never had a plane without a lateral adjuster. This is a first for me. Anyone have any user hints regarding lateral adjustments? Also, how tight should the cap be to keep the blade from moving.

3. The pin that holds the clamping mechanism under the knuckle cap is bent. Depending on the positioning, the cap may be too lose such that the screw is bottomed in the sole and the cap is still loose. with the pin the other way, the cap is tight but doesn't stay that way long as the pin sometimes rotates to the loose side.

I am not seeing much of a possibility regarding straightening it. I was thinking of grinding off the flattened part and replacing it with a straight rivet/pin. I was also thinking of a nut/bolt type arrangement if I could not find a replacement pin/rivet. I am open to suggestions on how to fix this.


----------



## WhoMe

Oh, and one more question, When you guys get to the end of your restorations/rehabbs on the soles of the planes, what grit sandpaper/waterstone/abrasive do you stop at? I was pretty happy with a final clean up at 320 grit sandpaper.


----------



## chrisstef

220 typically for me. 320 if im feelin froggy.

You gonna catch any of this snowstorm Dion?


----------



## ShaneA

Soles 320 or 400, the sides, and caps 1500.


----------



## lysdexic

Really Shane? 1500?


----------



## bhog

LOL, Tony's return burn was simply marvelous.

Alot of other good stuff too but I am tired….

I usually stop at 100 or 220.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I love me some shine. Only on the sides & caps. Have I gone too far? Can you go too far?


----------



## bhog

I leave alot of the patina on mine.


----------



## lysdexic

Yeah, I guess 1500 sounds right. I think that is what Smitty uses.


----------



## donwilwol

Who me, type 10's are the first with a frog adjustment and they are fairly hard to find.

I'll need a picture of the pin your talking about. I'm 1500 miles from the shop, so I can't just go look at mine 

I'm with hog, I stop around 100 grit on the sole, I don't sand the sides, I use a course wire wheel.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, 1,500 sounds right. What we talking about, the price of a SW #1?


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

$1300 - $1500 seems like the norm for a sw#1


----------



## Mosquito

I go 150 for the sole, and leave the sides alone


----------



## WhoMe

thanks for the input on the sandpaper grit. in the case of the block planes i have, i dont sand the sides as i like the natural patina. bench planes are on a case by case basis. at most, i will do a light sanding to clean up any extra rouh side after rust clean up. none of my planes are truly flat on the sides so true flattening will not happen until i need one for use in a shooting board.

don, i guess i will have to review my plane typing history to look at the type 10s.
ill try to post a shot of the bent pin under the cap in the morning.


----------



## Mosquito

Did all Type 10's have adjustment screws? I thought some didn't. 
-

I finished the chalkboard/corkboard project from this weekend. Complete with video too


----------



## thedude50

YOu see guys all the great features are found on bedrocks and the best are the flat tops but I do have a no4 not 604 bedrock type1 that I might sell if the price is right I have enjoyed it for a while and really will never use it as it is truly a rare plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, it may depend on which study you look at.


----------



## Belg1960

@bandit571, that would be REALLY APPRECIATED!! Guys, I don't have any intentions of getting into these things as deeply as many of you seem to be.
My need comes from the fact that I have no room or money for a jointer and I want to be able to take the saw marks off my ripped boards. I know the Handyman is a piece of junk, is there a decent plane available that would be well suited for my task that would not break the bank?


----------



## Mosquito

I guess my #4 1/2 is a Type 10 with frog adjustment screw. And I think the Type 10 #5 1/2 nightmare that Richard now has also had a frog adjustment screw, but I can't remember


----------



## terryR

Mos, love the lil chalkboard…WE need one of those, too! 

Hey, Pat, have a quick look at DonW's website…listed with his signature. He usually has numerous planes restored, sharpened, and for sale. Actually, you may want to send him a PM with requests since the web sites are hard to keep up to date.

IMO, the Buck Brothers jack from HomeD is a DECENT plane. Not as good as a stanley. But, sharp and tuned, mine works pretty well for the price.

Depending on the width of boards, I usually clean up the edges with a stanley no.4…just fits in my hands nicely. If the board is small, I use a lil block plane…stanley no.18 is still my go-to. Hope this helps a bit…


----------



## bandit571

Yawn! nap is over. time to go work on some planes. I also have a chisel that needs some work. Some Dummy missed the board, and hit a metal vise's jaws. DUB!

Will try to have a few photos for pat later today, as well.


----------



## chrisstef

After watching the forecast for the last 2 days straight, things look to be doing all right in the South while up here in CT we are bracing for epic snowfall.


----------



## stonedlion

Mos - I wouldn't go so far as to call it a "nightmare", but "challenged" maybe. It's got character for sure. Just not the kind anyone here would appreciate.


----------



## Mosquito

True… it would have worked fine in silver, would have just been…. silver lol. Though if I'm honest, had it been a good paint job, I wouldn't have minded so much


----------



## donwilwol

Time to plug the tractor in Mos!!


----------



## WhoMe

Wow, that weather shot looks like it is going to be a little 'prickly' out…

Don, here is a shot of the knuckle cap with the bent pin









Im open to suggestions.

Wow, I just checked on the broken 5 1/2 on ebay, oops, i mean the "Heavy bullnose plane" and it is now up to $34. What people will pay for a broken plane…. Well, it does have some decent parts on it but not $34 worth…


----------



## DaddyZ

My House is sitting right where the sack meets the shaft on the weather shot !!!!

Anyone else see a Halfie in the Weather


----------



## chrisstef

daddyz living in the halfie crease - lol excellent.

Homage …


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking good there Stef!! Damn good.


----------



## bandit571

On THAT "note", maybe a plane picture?









Went to a store where Al's little Butcher Plane is. This red thing followed me home. Hey, it WAS on sale.









cleaned up nicely? And the "Money Shot" of course.









Worth the $8????


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very strong, Stef… Envy at that till, Bro.


----------



## lysdexic

Stef, that is a very handsome picture. Great arrangement.


----------



## starringemma

Keen Kutter Planes… So, what's the story on these? Are they just another Handyman or are they a good buy?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Keen-Kutter-K4-1-2C-Corrugated-Plane-Like-Stanley-Bedrock-604-1-2C-NR-/321068300577?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac1297921

How about Vaughn & Bushnell?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vaughn-Bushnell-No-905-WOOD-PLANE-/350711047581?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a801e59d

How about ARMSTRONG planes?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ARMSTRONG-WOOD-PLANE-DATED-1886-8-3-4-INCHES-BY-2-1-8-INCHES-WIDE-/300857204219?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460c7c9dfb


----------



## mochoa

Sweet till Stephen!


----------



## LukieB

Stef, love the setup, til looks awesome.

Emma, Never heard of armstrong planes, but I know than Dan speaks very highly of both his Vaughn & Bushnell and his Keen Kutters. Definitely a step or two above a handyman….or three maybe.. the V&B planes have a Bedrock style frog.


----------



## stonedlion

I like the V&B's but have never owned any. Not for a lack of trying, I've been outbid numerous times on feebay.


----------



## shampeon

Keen Kutter was a premium hardware store brand from Shapleigh. Their K series planes are early Bedrock clones, the KK models are Bailey clones. Both of them are excellent planes. I've got a Keen Kutter block plane, some chisels, two hand saws, and a nice boxwood/brass folding ruler. All are as good as any other vintage tools. But for whatever reason, Keen Kutter stuff is harder to find good deals on. I bet that plane will end up going for a fairly high price.

Vaughn & Bushnell also made Bedrock clones, and are nice from what I hear. That shipping charge is pretty excessive.

Dunno about Armstrong. That particular plane is too pricey to me for a broken tote and pre-lateral adjust frog.


----------



## RGtools

Stef, that pic is wonderful. So clean.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks fellas. I was just cleanin up the shop and decided it was time to show off my homage to Stanley tools. Still need a saw till and a few more shelves for the planes that dont fit in the till. Ohh and to replace that mismatched upper rail on the till.

Bout to head out of the office and hunker down for the blizzard here in CT. Everyone in new england stay safe!


----------



## terryR

Stef, nice till, man! Looks like you're ready for another one next to the first!  Gonna build a saw till here after the bench is done…

Emma, those V&B planes are pure junk, fall apart in your hands, made cheaply…don't even look at them. Of course, I'm joking 100% since they are so nice I'm trying to start a small collection of 'em! 

The one you posted is certainly worth that price to me! Just needs cleaning, painting, sharpening, and new wood…and all that means days of pleasure in my book. Plus, that embossed lee-ver cap is pretty! Hey, if it disappears while I'm typing this, it wasn't me that bought it. I just blew $3500 on my diesel pickup.

Heck, I usually look for the planes on fleabay that need wood replaced! But, then again, I like making totes…


----------



## Dcase

The Keen Kutter in the link above is a late model and is not of the same quality of the older Keen Kutter planes. Not saying it wouldn't make a great user if tuned up its just made cheaper then the older ones. The old "K" series and "KK" series planes had rosewood knobs & totes and brass adjustment wheels. The "K" series planes made by Stanley had the bedrock style frogs and were basically made to the same quality as any Stanley plane. The "KK" planes made by Ohio Tool co had thick tapered irons and extra thick chip breakers.

I prefer either of the older style KK planes over the later type.


----------



## mochoa

Hey, we need at least one more Marking Knife swapper to have an even number. Anybody on the fence please dive in! Today is the last day to sign up. http://www.elfster.com/exchange/view/9015602/68af89/

And if you need some added incentive, Super Dave is in on the swap and he made some bad aas forged knives, you know the old school blacksmith knives that have a spear point knife on one end and an awl on the other end. Just saying, you might be the lucky recipient of that fine tool. And if you dont get that one don't worry there are many heirloom pieces being produced, you cant go wrong.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JayT

Dave, all I can say is Holy Crap! Did you see this one that was linked by The Wood Whisperer? How wide is that plane?


----------



## Dcase

I love Japan culture… Only in Japan can you have a wood planing competition…

Sweet videos.. Thanks for posting.


----------



## donwilwol

i would just love to find a piece of wood that would be capable of doing that.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Awesome videos. What type of wood are they planing?


----------



## bandit571

I seem to remember it as Japanese White Cedar.


----------



## donwilwol

I've been on the look out for a V&B. I'd love to have a couple keen cutters as well.

I've never heard of the armstrong either.

Weren't the V&B made out of steel and not cast? Sort of unbreakable?


----------



## 33706

The Japanese sold that planing technology to China, so that they could manufacture veneer plywood that is too thin to sand on.


----------



## Dcase

Don, There are 3 series of V&B planes, the 700, 800 and 900 series. The 700 & 900 series had forged steel bodies and were advertised as being unbreakable. The 800 series are cast iron. All the V&B planes had the bedrock frog design. They are numbered like the Stanley planes but just in the hundreds.. So a V&B 903 would be same as a Stanley #3, a 807 would be a #7 size..

I don't know what wood they are using in the videos above but I have found Basswood and Redwood (clear grain) to be the easiest woods to get ultra fine shavings from. If I could pick a wood for a planing competition I would go with a clear piece of Basswood. I could get nice fine shavings from Basswood using a dull iron.


----------



## bandit571

Question about this plane's handles:









Strip & repaint? Strip and refinish as Natural wood? Make new ones in Walnut? Maybe have a poll of sorts?? handles needed a little "something" done. Tote is showing it's age









What to do, what to do…....


----------



## CL810

PK - toooo funny!


----------



## donwilwol

thanks Dan. I posted your comment to my reference blog so I will remember that. Good info.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, if you strip the handles I wouldn't paint them again. I personally prefer natural wood or even a stained wood. Walnut would be nice if you wanted to make a new set.

Don, Another bit of info on the V&B planes… The 900 series planes had the flat top sides just like the later Bedrocks and these were considered their premium series.


----------



## donwilwol

this was waiting for me when I got home this week.



















New York Tool Works New York Tool Company was a name used by the Auburn Tool Company of Auburn, NY. This name was used from 1864 to 1893 and then merged with Ohio Tools.


----------



## mochoa

why dont we have planing competitions, man that looks tense.


----------



## JayT

why dont we have planing competitions, man that looks tense

'Cuz we all know Dan would win the thinnest shavings category.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan would win the thinnest shavings category.

Agreed!!!


----------



## thedude50

Bandit, I vote for restoration make it look like it did when it was new. No custom totes it is what it is so keep it stock if you can match that paint a repaint is how I would go.


----------



## donwilwol

Who needed the eccentric lever for a block?

And no its not mine!


----------



## mochoa

How many of you hone on a DMT 1500 grit diamond stone and then strop a la Paul Sellers? Don, I think you said you did right?

Dan you're going from 1500 grit then polishing on 3M film right? Or were you using the Shaptons?

I think it was Jason who was going from DMT's to 8k Japanese stones?

Currently I'm using a Course DMT then 1000/6000 water stone.

Then for Jacks and Jointers I strop on leather. For Smoothers or the #62 I'll get them as sharp as possible with 1 & .3 Micron 3M film.

I'm wondering if my next purchase should be an 8K stone or the Fine/Extra Fine DMT.

Since most work is done with the Jack and Jointers I'm thinking the Extra fine DMT would add the most efficiency to my sharpening routine.

What say you guys.


----------



## chrisstef

Blizzard update: 4:15 PM

Snow totals: 2" 
Beers consumed: 0 
Pulled Pork Sammiches: 0


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, better get workin on the last 2.

Maur, I either go to 3 micron DMT or Hard oil stone. I think the hard oil does a smig better. http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/33653

I use a strop, mainly to get rid of the burr. I will hit the edge with it from time to time, but after the 3 micron or oil stone I don't see any difference.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Don. What does DMT call their 3micron? Super Fine?


----------



## Mosquito

X-X-Fine, I believe. I just sold mine


----------



## donwilwol

Mos is on it (except for the selling it part)


----------



## chrisstef

On it Don. Pork being pulled as we speak.









(With a tip of the cap to our boy Andy)


----------



## mochoa

Oh I get it Stef, its like a Hurricane party! Nice.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea, except with snow … Like 2 feet of it …And with just the wife and baby ….


----------



## Mosquito

And the handplanes?

If I had 2 feet of snow, I'd be outside for sure lol


----------



## donwilwol

Just starting here.


----------



## chrisstef

There will be handplanes Mos … And an extra fine DMT stone . Had to get the paint brush a lil burn first though. Taking advantage of time off to hit that honey-do list.


----------



## CL810

You New Englanders be safe now, ya' hear!


----------



## chrisstef

4" of snow
2 beers
3 coats of paint
1 sammich.


----------



## WhoMe

Don, twas me looking for the eccentric, found one already and is on its way to me. Thanks


----------



## JayT

Stef, the beers are behind, can they make a late charge?


----------



## sonnyr

This seems to be the forum for plane info. My mom gave me this plane that she got from a friend. The iron has "Sandusky Tool Co" , "Warranted Cast Steel". The end is stamped with "Sanderson" , "Concord NY", and "H.P. Chade". The side has a name painted on it that looks like "Albert Codn".
Since your forum is soooo big, I did not look through the 27,139 replies to see if this type of plane had been discussed before.
Any ideas, history, experience with it's manufacture or anything?
Thanks,
Sonny


----------



## ShaneA

The tote looks in great shape for a plane that old. Plenty of iron left too. Cool plane.


----------



## thedude50

Id go with a 10000 grit Naniwa chosera stone the finish is just so fine


----------



## donwilwol

Sandusky Tool CO is a pretty common name. I never heard of Sanderson but a quick search brought back a few hits for similar planes. Albert Codn was probably the owner.


----------



## chrisstef

Its a slow charge but a deliberate one JayT. Samual Smith just landed an uppercut to Paint tying the round count to 3. Snow still in a commanding lead with 6" and just gettin warmed up. Handplanes creeping up the rear with 1.

Sonny - i think ohio tools made those planes for sandusky. Someone here is a sandusky guy Mos? Dan? Sanderson was probably a retailer selling the plane and the other names are probably owners marks. But i been drinkin so i could be waaayy off 

Edit - told ya. Way off. Listen to Don.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Chrisstef, Drinking and having your pork pulled is a good way to end up with another babystef.


----------



## sonnyr

I'm pretty plane ignorant. What type is it? What is it used for?
Any suggestions on what to do with it?
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## chrisstef

Better call in Eddie Belfour OJM, gonna need a goalie. Ill probably fall asleep before the 3rd period though. I dunno that ive seen it snow this hard before. Kinda crazy.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Couldn't pass up this nice little package for a bit of restoration.


----------



## bandit571

Sonnyr: Looks like a simple jack or fore plane. Can have a cambered edge or a squared edge. It would be the first plane a rough sawn piece of wood would see. With these wood bodied type of planes, to set the depth of cut one taps the iron, then the wedge. To loosen the iron tap the back end of the body. These can take either a paper thin shaving or a thick curly rolled up one. Either way works.

Note: One episode of The Woodwright's Shop had both Roy underhill ( host) and Chris Schwarz ( guest) showing all things to do with a handplane. Go to pbs.org. Look up The Woodwright's Shop. I think the episode was about two years ago….


----------



## chrisstef

Excellent haul there Matt. Solid combo pack without a doubt.


----------



## bandit571

Went out shopping today. Picked up a can of Kleen Stripper, a can of red paint, a few packs of auto body sand paper, light bulb for the grinder. new set of headphones, as the grandbrat's dog chewed the end off my old set. Got a USB Hub for four units. Everything can plug in at one spot. Ink for the printer, NOW I can print shipping labels again!

Even went to an "All you can gorge youself" Chinese sit down resturant! Did NOT buy a single plane! I'll work on THAT next week. Rust Hunt coming up!


----------



## mochoa

Mos why did you sell the DMT?


----------



## sonnyr

bandit571-thanks for the info, I'll look into that.


----------



## starringemma

Can anyone identify this plane? It has very unusually sides.


----------



## bandit571

I believe that would be a Sargent VBM. Auto-set, I think. Missing a bunch of parts, though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yep, I'd second the 'Sargent' ID. Very distinct.


----------



## shampeon

Don's the Sargent Auto-Set expert. That looks like a money pit, though.


----------



## starringemma

I was just curious on the oddity or rarity of the thing. I love odd and rare things, I have a hood ordainment off of a 1950 something Cadillac. It's all pitted and flaked chrome but I love it because it's odd.

I'd love to have a Buck Rogers hand plane.


----------



## bandit571

There are two Buck Rogers planes on ebay right now. The 14" long Jack plane version is the cheaper of the two @ $110.00

The other is the Smooth plane type, about a #4 size. $$$!!!

Money is no object, right???


----------



## starringemma

bandit, it's always nice to dream about the things we'd like to have. That's why we buy loto tickets knowing that we're not going to win.


----------



## bandit571

On tap for Saturday ( besides working my "Day Job") I have the can of stripper ready to go. I have theRed handles ready to be stripped and repainted RED. There is an old tote in the shop ( Union type) and a Millers Falls # 8 set of handles. I may do the M-F handles, just to see what the wood is. Union tote is a mystery wood, until I clean it off. Depending on what the Red handles look like, they MAY get a coat or three of red, or maybe not.

Starting to plan another Rust Hunt. Town nearby has TEN Antique Stores. I may have to check them out…..


----------



## chrisstef

Channeling John Fogarty … doo doo doo lookin out my back door. The snow is still raging looks to be around 20" with drifts over 4' easily.


----------



## Brit

Looks like you won't be going anywhere for a while Stef. Hope you've got enough beer.


----------



## chrisstef

No BS. 29" of snow on my deck. Gonna be a royal pain diggin out of this one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy Crap, Stef!!! 29" of snow!!! I'd say I'm jealous, as we haven't had a big one like that since '82 (yes, it's known as the Blizzard of '82 around here). But that much is way-y-y-y more than fun. Natural disaster scale. Hope you're well stocked for about three days!


----------



## chrisstef

Its bad Smitty. They talk about the blizzard of 78 around here but this dwarfs what we saw then. Heres Grace tryin to find a spot to pee. Mind you shes a full grown 75 lbs lab. Totally buried lol.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Now she's got a path…  Wow…


----------



## donwilwol

Man Stef, thanks for taking that crap. Looks ilk we got about a foot. Its windy and cold, so I may just wait till tomorrow to shovel.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yoda, I just steered a fellah your way for a refurbed jack plane. He was thinking of paying $30 for a later model Craftsman… Hope you hear from him, he's on a thread today.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Smit. I started pulling plane out of the Cracks last weekend. Discovered about 10 forgot I had. I even found an extra type 11 #5.

What to do with these handyman's? I might need to post them on eBay.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm starting to like my red and blue tools. I have that block plane, bright red cap, and the push drill with big blue handle. Got a blue and red handyman?


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a red handyman and a blue Stanley.


----------



## superdav721

You guys stay warm and safe in that stuff.
Sorry to say its sunny and 65 here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oo… got a pic of the red one? I might be a buyer.


----------



## donwilwol

I've been working in Tampa, so Thursday I flew from 75 degrees to this crap!!


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, that tote on the red one looks painful to use. Gray one looks much comfier.

Wait. What am I doing??

I need another smoother / jack pair like I need a hole in my head…

Don, I'm sorry. Can't pull the trigger on planes. I was nuts to ask. Must resist the allure of the Yoda's wares… Must…


----------



## 33706

*Two feet of snow in Winnipeg….*


----------



## donwilwol

You can't resist Smitty. You must have something you can trade. And don't offer up that crappy new #164. I just won't take it!!


----------



## 33706

DonW: Tampa? Wow, there was antique shows and flea markets every day of the week when I visited there…hmmm Plant City, Mt Dora, and others I can't recall the name of. We'd have expeditions every day, all within an hour of where we stayed, about 25 mi. east of Tampa. Some great planes to be had there!


----------



## DanKrager

Wow! I wish I was closer to y'all in the heavy snow. This hand plane might be pretty useful. It doesn't do much for sunshine even when it's 50 degrees!








DanK


----------



## donwilwol

@poopiekat, If they are still there, I can't find them. I can't even find a crappy antique dealer!! Not that I have time to really go look, but if something looked really promising and close, I may find time.


----------



## planepassion

Chrisstef, 20" of snow and counting, nice! Meanwhile, this morning in Denver, we have sun, sun, sun. Though there's crazy talk about some snow coming in, but only a few inches. We don't get nearly the volume we did in the 1980s. Enjoy making forts and sledding with the kids.


----------



## stonedlion

No snow here yet, just a couple of tool nerds at the WWTCA tool meet in Medina MN.










Richard and Chris aka Mosquito


----------



## ShaneA

Does anybody have thoughts on ebay shipping charges. The cheapskate in me is a little disappointed that I just got a 3/4" Stanley chisel in the mail, I paid $6.65 for "shipping" that actually cost $2.41…WTF? Sent seller a message, when feedback time comes, don't think I won't be putting it out there, just sayin'.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, I'll be the first to come to the shippers defense. I can't figure out why calculating shipping cost can be such a crap shoot. I've lost more money on shipping than any other aspect of selling planes. I can run the usps calculator 3 times in a row and get 3 different results. And then run the exact same numbers when I go to ship and get even a different number.

I shipped a plane a while ago and the shipping print wouldn't work, so I asked my wife to take it to the post office on her way to work. The morons charged her $3-$4 more than they should have because they did't figure it as flat rate.

Why a computer program can't run basic math consistently just blows my mine. I find the ebay process even worse.


----------



## waho6o9

Good to know about the shipping costs, thanks folks.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I guess it can be tough. However, knowing that an item can fit in an envelope, then using an envelope, but charging for a box seems, less than value conscious. The item was only $9.99, so I got a good price, but then pd 65% in shipping fees. Like I said I am a cheapskate. Doesn't seem unreasonable from my perspective to point out to the seller, and provide honest feedback. I do see your point, but the system seems to need some tweaking to better the process for all.


----------



## 33706

I just bought a plane on eBay and the shipping by the calculator was $32 Priority rate international. Simply by asking the seller to review shipping options, the price came down to $15.
Experienced dealers will have a pretty good idea what the shipping cost will be, and I prefer those who say they charge only the exact postal rate.


----------



## shampeon

At least it wasn't the ones that are $1 or some absurdly low Buy It Now price with $25 in shipping. I've heard of sellers doing this when they're intentionally misrepresenting what they have, so even if they "refund" your price, it's only the Buy It Now price, and they pocket the shipping. Caveat emptor.


----------



## donwilwol

That is now against ebay policy ian, so register a complain and you'd probably get your money back, even shipping.


----------



## bandit571

I once "won" a little block plane, about $4 or so. Shipper wanted $15 for shipping? Contacted the shipper, and got the cost down to the small flat rate [email protected] $5.35

I have done enough shipping to know whensomeone is pulling a "fast one", and stay away from them. Ps: Usually the same few sellers doing it, too. Might have to make a "list" of sellers…..


----------



## bandit571

As for those handyman Planes, I have one of each size. I also have one that was made for sear's Companion line. Same thing as a Handyman #1204. Only the lever cap logo is different.









And, much to Don Yoda's dismay, a family Portrait









I seem to have decent luck/skill with these type of planes. Anything that says "Great Neck" or "Corsair" I might just take out into the back yard and BURY it, DEEP!


----------



## donwilwol

I saw this question and found something interesting.

I did some research on Spear and Jackson, it doesn't get much more interesting than that. Still in business since 1760!! http://www.spear-and-jackson.com/about-us


----------



## 33706

Here's the league of Handymen from the poopiekat workshop, all awaiting refurbishment…. someday:



















I wonder if there are any sizes of Handyman other than #3, #4, and #5?


----------



## bandit571

Nope, just those three sizes of bench planes. There are a few block planes running around, though.


----------



## 33706

Ty, Bandit! I do seem to recall some block planes, like 103's or 220's with a foil label. I wonder when/why the logo changed, with and without 'Stanley' on the lever caps?


----------



## bandit571

I W.A.G. that when they brought out the handyman series, the block planes were a part of a "set". I used to have a #1249 stamped one. If they have a 1200 number, they might just be a Handyman plane. Not sure when they came out, maybe post WWII???

As for those "painful looking " totes, they are just the right fit for me, as I can even wrap the "Pinkie" around the tote. Those that have that "foot" sticking out? I wind up laying the same finger alongside it. To each his own…

Not all "Red & Blues" are handyman planes, either. You have to look at the iron, sometimes.


----------



## bhog

Atleast Mos wasnt wearing shorts…..lol


----------



## chrisstef

Dank - i would have kissed my sister to have that JD snow thrower today.

6 hours of clearing the driveway and i feel like i just wrestled a grizzly bear. Final tally for friggin d!ckwad storm nemo;

30" of snow (drifts of around 6')
3 beers
1 whiskey
3 aleve
1 pot of coffee
2.5 pulled pork sammiches.




























(Better pics and a new topic after im done licking my wounds)


----------



## Mosquito

Lol, bhog, if it hadn't snowed already this winter I probably would have been 

I only bought one plane, and only used half my " budget", so I guess it was a success. Was fun to be around like minded people to talk to, and to see all the old tools










113, rear tote/palm rest is broken of, otherwise in decent shape. $50


----------



## AnthonyReed

Outstanding taste in beverages Stef. Great having the play by play of the storm; thanks for all the pictures. That is a monstrous amount of shoveling; you're going to feel that one. Take care bud.


----------



## stonedlion

Here's my haul from the MWTCA tool meet today -










A couple of #4 bases - free
Five irons for my Stanley #45 - $4 each
A couple of chisel wraps - $5 each
A Disston #4 backsaw - $25 - The story I got from the seller is that the backsaw came out of a school and had been used by students, but never sharpened. Never sharpened? I believe that part, it's as dull as they get. It's in great shape, beyond sharpening, I do not need to do much with it.


----------



## DanKrager

LOL Stef! Boy, you did have a big job! 
And Mos, a nice buy! I did see a tote handle on fleabay but it's not there now. 
DanK


----------



## JayT

Stef, that makes my back hurt just looking at it.

Mos & Richard, looks like you guys had a fun day and some good finds.

I spent a bunch of the day finishing up a project for the kitchen I'm blaming a bunch of you on this thread for the choices and results.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh my back hurts boys. Along with my shoulders, hammys, and basically everything in between. That snow blower got the beatin of it life today. 5 gals of fuel, stalled twice, backfired once spitting flames. The deck and a pooping arena for the dog still need to be done. Just not tonight. Earned my man card today ill tell ya.


----------



## bhog

^Sissy


----------



## JayT

That snow blower got the beatin of it life today

So what you are saying is that this picture earlier was just a well staged lie?


----------



## bhog

Yep,a poser shot Jay.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, kinda of misleading Stef. I was feeling bad for you.


----------



## chrisstef

Well it was more for persepective but the snow was clean over the top of the blower so i would have to make a pass then shovel off the top 12" into the bare spot then run the blower again.

These shots are also staged 


















Y'all really think i live with a driveway like that and roll shovel only … youre nuts!


----------



## racerglen

Yoh !, gettin dark again in the N/E ..mo sno !
Steff needs an blow..er ..excuse….


----------



## planepassion

Regarding shipping.

The options affect one part of the price. But don't forget that the seller also has to pack it. So boxes, bubble wrap and tape add a bit to the cost. It does NOT account for exorbitant shipping charges. But it is something you have to factor in.

I'm assuming that you want to receive your plane in full working order with no cracks, broken totes or other shipping-related maladies? No? Well, as a seller, I don't want you to receive it that way either. So I wrap the daylights out of it. Plenty of bubble wrap and a box big enough to comfortably handle it.

But that's not all.

Then there's the time it takes to properly disassemble a plane, carefully pack it into the box, wrap the box in brown paper, print (or write) out your shipping label, drive to the post office, post it there and drive home. That's the "handling" part of the "shipping and handling" fees you often see.

Long story short, a seller's shipping costs include hard costs like postage, bubble wrap, boxes, brown paper and fuel to drive to/from the post office. Then there's the "soft" cost of the time it takes to do all this.

You guys that sell on ebay all the time probably have these factors calculated down to a percent of the postage.


----------



## starringemma

Where could a person get a large flat piece of stone cheap? I see that people on videos who are demonstrating hand plane tuning are using large flat pieces of granite as a backing for their wet/dry sandpaper.

What do the places that cut headstones do with their scrap? I wonder if they'd square up a chunk maybe 2" thick and 2' long by 2' wide.

check out the one askwoodman has:


----------



## Mosquito

2'x2' wouldn't be large enough to use for all the bench planes. A #8 is 2' long.

I got my piece of granite from an antique shop. They just happened to be sitting in the basement. The shop owners daughter and son in law were doing some remodeling, and they were taken off of around their fireplace.


----------



## waho6o9

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/zip/3582647146.html

19396 sw shaw

Free granite rems.

Maybe they're still there Emma. Good luck now.


----------



## stonedlion

B.O.R.G. has marble squares cheap. I got a couple from a Habitat For Humanity Restore for $1.


----------



## JayT

Emma, my granite is an end cutoff from a countertop slab, about 8 inches wide and 30 long. I just stopped at a local countertop fabrication shop and asked what they would charge me for a piece of scrap. The guy laughed, pointed me at a stack of waste and said to take as much as I wanted, cuz they were just going to dump it. Sink cutouts are also a good size and readily available.


----------



## starringemma

*Mosquito*
Thank you! great story!

*waho6o9*
Thank you *SO* much! That's just what I was looking for!
I sent them an email and I'll be wait to hear from them

*Richard*
What is B.O.R.G. ?

*JayT*
Thanks! This info I'm getting was easier than I thought. I figured a chunk of granite was going to be big bucks.


----------



## Mosquito

Random shot of the living room decor for a Saturday night


----------



## waho6o9

Looks like a frame building sessions is in order for the 
parchment between the planes Mos.

Official looking and all.


----------



## Mosquito

lol it's just my MW-TCA certificate of membership


----------



## thedude50

feeling bad for you guys back east it was 70 here today and sunny. I spent the day making tenons on the WoodRat Man I love that tool. It makes things so quick and easy. I had not cut tenons on it in a wile so it was a bit of recall and watch a video to remember all the tricks but damn every one is exactly like the one before it. Its the only routed tenons i know of that are square no rounded edges. tomorrow it is mortice day.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Sat. Night pic.


----------



## Mosquito

ooh Smitty venturing in to half blinds?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Revisiting, yes. Likely my favorite hand tool activity. Should have the drawer done tonight, project post soon, too. A quick and simple build for my daughter. Paint and plywood, but a dovetailed drawer, too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## DanKrager

Oooh. Aaaaah! WTG. Go some more!
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Do you just saw then chisel out the waste, Smitty?

I ask because when I was doing half blinds, I would use a utility knife, set it in the groove perpendicular to the boards faces, and pound it down slowly. I found it helped quite a bit to chisel it out cleaner faster. Though I learned to put a clamp on the two sides to prevent it from splitting off…


----------



## OnlyJustME

*Emma*, B.O.R.G. = Big Orange Retail Giant a.k.a. Home Depot

*Brad*, doesn't USPS Priority have pick up at your door? Which a lot of the sellers on the bay use flat rate boxes now so going to the post office isn't an issue any more for most.

*Chrisstef*, the last house i lived in we moved into during january and the next snowfall was early february. We got 18" of snow and just moved from an apartment so no blower to use. The driveway was easily twice the length of that first picture you posted and all done by shovel. It was quite the shock to the body. I still somehow don't own a snow blower but now my driveway is only 30ft.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I cut a good chunk of the waste with a coping saw, then go at the rest with a chisel. Chiseling the drawer's face board was tough; the soft pine had some wild grain patterns to it, and it didn't want to be worked in straight lines at all. But the drawer is done, glued up and in place.

The piece is now primed (but for the drawer) and ready for a coat of black paint to match my daughter's store bought furniture. That color looks better with the pieces she picked out than it sounds, guys… My piece will be done tomorrow; it gets a pair of canvas 'boxes' set into the open squares (see below).



















Guess I hijacked the Epic Thread. Oh well.


----------



## ShaneA

Hijacker!

Looks good Smitty. I have seen on you tube a routah and chisel combo ( I know, I know) but it did yield nice results. Never tried half blinds sans jig/routah. Looks intimidating, maybe someday.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, you? Intimidated by half blinds? Say it ain't so!

If you love chiseling, the kind that doesn't involve getting Al in a compromising position, gotta do half blinds. It's all about have a good marking gauge. The rest is, as they say, 'no biggie!'


----------



## Mosquito

Nice, Smitty.

Shane, give it a go, they're fun.


----------



## ShaneA

Oh yeah Smitty. Too advanced for me. The 45, and combo planes in general, also way too complex for my pea brain too. I am lucky to be able to access the internet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gettin' deep in here.


----------



## Brit

Nice DTs Smitty, but why didn't you stop sawing when you got to the baseline? )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm outta control!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Hey we got the same green fabric baskets in the babys room there Smitty. Except ours are housed in some cheap particle board crap. Gonna have to try me some half blinds. Epic post dig out soreness this morning. Stefs hurt. (And about to get called a sissy again).


----------



## DanKrager

OK. I'll do it. He with big snow blower (aka snow plane) says "Wuss".

You'll recover just fine and feel good about it!

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Went Rust Hunting yesterday, while on the way to work. A "parts plane", and a Mystery plane.









Ever see an adjuster wheel RUST??? That "white" lever cap is a light gray, soon to be shiny bare metal. One more look?









The black lever cap one is the Mystery Plane. It is a #3 size, has a thick, tapered iron, a steel adjuster wheel. Stanley threads. Trying to see what the stamp under the early stanley style frog is. Brass nuts on steel bolts for the handles, and a low knob to boot. More pictures ( if wanted) later, if I get some time this weekend.


----------



## terryR

Half blinds look pretty good to me, Smitty! I imagine the black paint will hide anything…

RE: marble and granite squares from HomeD…they aren't perfectly flat. I've got a stack of black granite I'll send anyone…I like Dan's method better! Use a piece of MDF till it's worn…then change it out for new.

I now have a complete set of DMT's for honing the bevels, so I only use the MDF for flattening backs of irons or bases of planes.

Sure am glad I don't live in the NE…no way would I shovel that quantity of snow! Goodnees gracious!!! I'd have to mount our box scraper to the front of the diesel truck, and make a lot of noise!


----------



## planepassion

OnlyJustME, good point on the at-home delivery pickup. I've never tried it. Newfangled things like that take me a while to warm to. But if I'm going to be selling on Ebay consistently, that service is a must do thing. I like that you don't spend time waiting in line for someone to serve you at the post office too.

Chrisstef, thanks for posting pics of your snow.

We in Denver like to be reminded of what it used to be like to get snow in the metro area. The mountains get hammered, and that's what you all see on Monday Night Football, which leads people to believe that the metro area is always sheathed in a layer of the fluffy white stuff.

Which, by the way is fine with us. We don't need all you east coasters to move out here after you discover that the snow usually melts on the roadways the day after big storms. Then we sit back, enjoy the snow while getting around A-OK. It's not like the midwest where it snows, and lingers so long that the drifts grow over time, turning ever browner with the dirt, pollution and muck that builds up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef - that's the idea. Collapsible totes were $15 a pair. Particle board to house them was $30. Is it worth my time to build something and avoid buying termite poop furniture? You bet.

Yeah, it's only an upgrade to plywood, but you know what I mean.

The black paint will not be covering my dovetails, Terry. Just sayin'. Even bad dovetails are good to my eye.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Just clear laquer the drawer and put a black knob on it. will look great with the rest of it painted black.


----------



## donwilwol

UPS at home pickup is expensive. Its something like $25, which typically doubles most hand tool shipping cost.

check into the USPS ship online feature. You can pay online ( and it's cheaper than the post office) print the label on regular paper, tape it down and put it in the mailbox.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Damn, OJM. Too late…


----------



## 33706

*bandit:* I'll cross-post here. I got one of those black-cap planes too, but no solid steel wheel.


----------



## ShaneA

In my world, a scary place, plywood is a huge upgrade to particleboard. I have a severe dislike of that stuff. Are you going to cover the exposed ply edges before painting Smitty?

Brad, good points on the "handling" aspect of the shipping costs. I can see a PITA factor there. This case just kinda irked me a little. I mean the guy used an envelope, not a fancy envelope, mind you. Taped up in some papers. I sent him a friendly email asking about it. He refunded the difference, nice of him, but now I feel a little chincy for ever bringing it up to him after hearing more about it. It is just my inner cheapskate jumping out.


----------



## donwilwol

Anybody looking for a record #7?

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46528#reply-584817


----------



## planepassion

ShaneA, you're not being a cheapskate by asking to be treated fairly.

There have been tools I've been interested in bidding on, but was so put off by the very high shipping charge, that I didn't bother. I reasoned, that if they are so aggressive at slapping on a shipping charge that reasonable shipping & handling could not account for, then they might have been aggressive in glossing over any negative aspects of the tool. And while I wouldn't think that they Photoshopped pictures, they may have purposefully avoided glaring deficiencies.

As a seller, I charge a bit more to account for supplies and some (not all) of the time it takes me to get something ready for shipment. Then, I'll take the time to scope out the most reasonable shipping costs I can.

I won't play the , "hey, I can crank up the price of what I'm selling and cut Ebay out of some commissions," game. It's dishonest in my opinion. Ebay is upfront about their fees and I, as a seller using their service, can decide if it's a win for me to do business with them.


----------



## starringemma

I found on a Portland antique malls web site. No price listed and was wondering if the description is accurate and what it's worth.










*Description:*
STANLEY MADE #7 JOINTER PLANE. Stanley contracted with Wards during the 1940's and 50's and made many of their tools. The #7 jointer plane is an example of this agreement. The plane is exactly the same as the Stanley model with only a couple small differences. The plane is marked WARDS MASTER and shows no Stanley or Bailey markings. Otherwise the plane is the same. If you do woodworking than you need a long plane for leveling out work and for edge glueing. Come see a EXCELLENT PLUS example of a Stanley made #7


----------



## donwilwol

@Emma $30-$50 imo


----------



## mochoa

Stef, I showed my 5yr old your pics and he loved them. Keeps asking me to see them again. He wants to play in some snow like that! Me, I'm happy with our 52 degree weather today. ;-)

Nice DT's Smitty! Ah, and the mallet…. I'm going to have to make another one for my self.

Terry what grits do you have? Is the finest 8000 grit? How do you like that? Has anyone compared a 8000 DMT to an 8000 Water Stone?


----------



## planepassion

Hi Guys, I was at a used tool store in downtown Denver yesterday and picked up this plane for $37.00.






















































Overall it's in ok shape and it's a Type 9 or 10. The jappaning is about 35% there. The tote is serviceable but not pretty.

But here's my issue and frankly it has me thinking about returning the plane.









The crack runs all the way through the side above the frog. I didn't see it when I bought it, but it was clearly there all the time. I had 5 1/2 "fever" which blinded me to the obvious flaw.

If they won't accept a return, I'm wondering if I could part out the frog, blade, front knob + hardware to recoup the money I already have into this.

Thoughts?


----------



## waho6o9

Maybe an exchange instead of a return?


----------



## starringemma

Thank Don, Did that Wards really come off of the same assembly line as the Stanley Baily's?


----------



## chrisstef

Maur - slap the kid on a plane and pack him a shovel, he can have all the snow he wants. I just went for a drive and its like a different world. People walking in the middle of tge roads. Roads are really narrow. Drifts clean over cars. Plow trucks towing other plow trucks. Heck our diesel f550 at work couldnt move a lick of snow in our lot. Looking for front end loaders to plow.


----------



## donwilwol

@Emma, yes

Stef, I've been seeing a bunch of pictures flying around from guy I work with out your way. The look a lot like yours. I plowed, but didn't have mo where's near the snow to move you did.

Brad, to bad that's cracked. If you can't return it you may be able to find a sole. It may take some time, but you never know.


----------



## LukieB

Waning, completely off-topic content. Forgive me I just don't know what else to do.

A plea for prayers….

It's been a crazy few days, my brother in law is in University Hospital Denver clinging to life.  Jesse has a rare blood disorder that over-produces platelets. We've been told it's totally treatable, and he's been living with it for quite a few years.

But something is wrong, Jess went in Wednesday because of extreme swelling and a nosebleed that wouldn't quit. (which seems weird, cause he's supposed to clot easy). After TONs of tests, the doctors tell us they think it's liver suffering from side effects from his disorder. They still can't seem to tell us what exactly is going on, other than his liver is shutting down. They're saying he's gonna need a transplant, or he ain't gonna make it long. Jess is only 32, he's got 2 kids, and his wife is 7 months pregnant with their 3rd.

Forgive me for the thread hijack, but I know there's quite a few of us that pray, And Jess can use all the prayers he can get.


----------



## JayT

Sending one up, Lukie


----------



## DanKrager

Tough row, Lukie. Be thinking of you, praying for Jesse.
DanK


----------



## ShaneA

Best wishes Lukie. Keep us updated.


----------



## donwilwol

Right there with you Luke.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brad, $37 ain't bad for a #5 1/2, period, so it's up to you if you want to part it out. Looks like the crack doesn't impact performance at all, so as a user you're good. Might consider cleaning it up as you would have sans break, using it, and stay on the lookup for an upgrade in the future. My .02. Even busted tools need a home (and I have more than a couple…)


----------



## LukieB

Thanks guys, will definitely keep you updated (even if you don't wanna be, LOL)

And now, back on topic….Today's kinda cool, but ridiculously over-priced E-bay listing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300859901120?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

*Brad*, I did the exact same thing once, so blinded by finding a cheap 5-1/2 in the wild, I failed to notice the lateral adjustment was gone. Ended up paying Bob Kaune 30 bucks for a replacement frog. So if you could find another sucker like me, you could totally part it out and get your money back…hell I'd almost be willing to pay you 37 bucks for it.


----------



## 33706

LukieB: Jesse is in our prayers. 
Better to buy the ultimate, finest condition #1 Stanley for an overly optimistic price, than to buy one that has been used and abused. To me, the only thing wrong with this listing is that I'd rather make the deal face-to-face. What's tough for me is the lack of like-minded woodworkers near me; it would be nice to have an unveiling of this plane in the presence of friends, but I really don't know anybody around town who would even know how to operate a plane. It was like the muscle cars of my youth, as the wedding bells took away my friends one at a time, I was the only one left with a kool car… so I too got rid of mine. We feed on each other's enthusiasm. Heck, if not for Lumberjocks to sustain my interest, I'd probably blow off my handplane collection except for a few favorite users.


----------



## OnlyJustME

That much for the plane and he still wants you to pay for shipping? That's laughable.

Prayers are with you and yours Lukie.


----------



## 33706

Did anyone see the Barret-Jackson auction in Jan 2012 where somebody paid over $200,000 for a '60s Volkswagen 24-window Micro-Bus? http://jalopnik.com/5815611/this-is-what-a-217800-1965-volkswagen-bus-looks-like Do not underestimate the power of desire, those collectors who might spend a bit more on an item they WANT!! *If you owned this plane, what would YOU do, sell it for $100?*


----------



## bandit571

Ironworks are cleaned up.









Uncovered a bunch of markings. Seems somebody had a "Hibbard's True Value" store. Under the lever cap is a 115. Frog has a "C 55" marking under it. Base casting has the "H" area for the frog to sit on, and is stamped "C 72". Left hand threads on the wheel of steel.

another look? Don't want to scare anybody









That bevel on the iron is HUGE! Tapers to a thick end of 0.170" How thick are Hock irons, again???


----------



## 33706

Hmmm, bandit, it seems to me about 100 posts ago, the subject was a *C72* handplane in eBay for $5, to be considered a possible restoration project by one of us! Now I'm really curious, I don't know if I've ever noticed a 'tapered' iron, I gotta go check this out now…. {Edit: it was Post 27012}


----------



## OnlyJustME

For a second i thought you were taking fancy black and white photo's Bandit. lol


----------



## chrisstef

Thoughts are with Jesse and your family Lukie.


----------



## 33706

I wonder how many private brands there are, did retailers in the past get their own proprietary planes made-to-order, instead of just buying whatever Stanley and other mfrs had wholesale? This would really screw up the historians, if so.


----------



## Brit

Hope everything works out Ok Lukie.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lukie, thoughts and prayers with Jessie and his family…


----------



## chrisstef

Ive also got a question. Why is it some corrugated planes are marked "C" and others not?


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, which ones do you see that are marked "C"? I don't believe any of the Stanleys were marked.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know Don maybe ive never seen one but always heard reference to them ya know. I also get confused easily lol.


----------



## bandit571

Millers falls were marked with a "C" right after the number, like a #8C. Engraved right on the side of the plane.


----------



## donwilwol

The corrugated are c models, like 4c etc, but I don't think any of them are marked as such. I think maybe they cut the grooves after and didn't want to separate them.


----------



## BroncoBrian

I just got my first 2 planes last week. Wood River #4 and #6. I will get to work on those after I figure out how to plane the ski runs at Beaver Creek this weekend.


----------



## 33706

I recall seeing an old Stanley #4 that had non-standard corrugations. More like a waffle iron look, and not cut very deep. A rarity, or project of an idle machinist?


----------



## bandit571

Idle machinist. Trying to make a c version.


----------



## donwilwol

Double post, here is my sargent family


----------



## OnlyJustME

just saw one of those auto sets listed for $895 on ebay. 
Nice family


----------



## OnlyJustME

there are three 707 auto sets on ebay right now. one for $895, one for $1200 and one for $2999.


----------



## CL810

Lukie, Jessie is in our prayers.

"Honey, if you sharpen an iron, you have to use it or it will get dull. I'll be there in a little while."

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## chrisstef

BHog - Al heard it was your birthday and really wanted to deliver the cake to you but hes all tied up at work so he wanted me to send you a pic of the cake he made.










Happy birthday B.


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my.


----------



## chrisstef

Al can really work the fondant right.


----------



## donwilwol

Damn it Stef, now I'll never be able to eat cake again!


----------



## chrisstef

Seriously. Hogs bday. Sorry Don.


----------



## donwilwol

Happy bday hog.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Happy B-day Bhog.
.
.
.
.

now where is that bleach for my eyes again?


----------



## terryR

Mauricio, sorry been playing with pine and glue all day, I have from 320 to 8000 grit…all 5 that DMT offer. Yeah, I like the 8000, but can't compare it to stones since I've never had any worth a darn.

I got tired of the cost of sandpaper, so decided to go with all DMT's as a long-term investment.

Happy B-day Bhog!!!


----------



## 33706

I hope that's drips of melted wax on that cake….


----------



## OnlyJustME

for better pictures look at this guys tool cabinet in the back ground of his listing on ebay. i would love to see more pics of his cabinet. Anyone know him? Is he here on LJ?


----------



## bhog

LOL, nice.

Thanks guys.


----------



## starringemma

What was the purpose of planes with the tilting totes and knobs?

Stef, That picture reminds me of a tale i heard when I was young about how they got the custard inside of donuts.


----------



## shampeon

Bought a toothing plane recently. A Bennet B. Burley, from Glasgow. Nice rays in the birch.

















The blade is marked Peter Kirk, so I dunno if it's original.









I didn't have to do a thing to the body except put on some paste wax. I'm sharpening up the blade right now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy Birthday Bhog!

Nice work Stef.

Don that is a phenomenal family shot.


----------



## lysdexic

Happy B-day Brandon.


----------



## bhog

Thank ya.

I pigged out on some oreo ice cream cake earlier.Ate like a 1/4 of it,went completely fat bastard.Needless to say I havent ate crap like that in a long time(to me) and the death farts are phenominal,fumed my 8wk old kitten pretty good, she closed her eyes and let out a long cry while sitting in my lap.Amazing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You 'da man, hog! Happy day, bro!


----------



## LukieB

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers guys.

OJM, that tool cabinet is amazing, lots of goodies in there

And one more Happy birthday wish for Hog


----------



## waho6o9

Happy B-Day Bhog man!

Lukie, prayers to Jessie. Hang in there.

Nice toothing plane Shampeon.


----------



## superdav721

You need 45 min. and to be able to speak french. But there are some interesting scenes.
http://www.rts.ch/embed/EXFl


----------



## Mosquito

Nice toothing plane Ian. I was tempted by one at the MW-TCA tool meet/swap this past weekend. Would still like to get one.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Anyone care to share what a late 1890s Stanley No. 3 smooth, pure Type 7 with the S foundry castings (1892 patent) would be worth in prime condition vs fully restored? I'll try to follow any responses, but it gets busy in this thread, a PM would be welcomed if it's not too much trouble. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mochoa

Our prayers are with you Lukie.

Happy Bday Bhog!

Great video Dave, I'm about 6min into it. Nice to know that the old timers worked like me. Flatten one side then run the other side through the thickness planner. lol.


----------



## mochoa

Wow, look at that round over tool at minute 14. Nice, I want one.


----------



## starringemma

Dave,
Merci pour rien ! C'était comme observer un concours de consommation de fromage par des rejets de ondulation de la deuxième guerre mondiale de drapeau.


----------



## stonedlion

Emma,

Ik dacht dat het interessante. Om een punt.


----------



## starringemma

Richard,

Je n'aime pas la soupe de bout de singe.

I've found that using online auto translators don't work that well.


----------



## starringemma

Mauricio,










I searched "roundover chisel" but found nothing.
Is there a router bit that could make a finger joint that long?


----------



## mochoa

French drives me crazy because between English and Spanish I can get the jist of most of what I'm reading but listening I can understand much less. I have been to France and it started to make a little bit more sense but allas its mostly gibberish to me.

All kinds of great stuff in those videos. So cool to see the old tools and techniques for making them. The frame saws where sweet to.


----------



## bandit571

What does one paint a toad by Worth? Why GREEN, of course! Took the Worth plane down to the bare essentials, and found a Kelly Green Toad. Can't call a pressed steel frog a frog, can we now? But, kelly Green? This might be fun, afterall….


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

No response thus far, either it's a WAG, or the planer experts simply have no idea…noted


----------



## donwilwol

BRAVOGOLFTANGO, a type 7 is middle ground. No real collector value but a good user. #3's don't go for a lot and one in good shape versus restored won't be a big difference. As with everything condition is everything, so a ball park would be $25-$50. If you found a collector who happen to need it, an unrestored in perfect condition may bring a little more.

If it had the box, you may be able to push to $65-$75.

All guesses on my part, because it changes so bad some days it makes my head spin.

Go to ebay and search on the completed sales. That's the best way to determine the days rate.


----------



## Mosquito

BGT, probably $30-50 for the #3. Not too many collectors would be all too hyped up over it, I don't think.

Edit: oop, looks like Don beat me to to it. Looks like we're about in agreement.


----------



## WhoMe

Here is a good looking #45 on ebay. 
8 hours left as of 10AM PST. Current price is $67.07
I'm sure it will finish higher but for those looking… It is missing some cutters and a short rod though.
#45


----------



## Mosquito

That does look nice. If I hadn't just picked up a second #45 I'd probably be interested in that one.

I don't often use my short rods anyway lol


----------



## Dcase

This is a little off topic but check out this antique hand powered drill… This was listed on my local Craigslist today for 500 dollars. 

















http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/tls/3609987891.html


----------



## donwilwol

That's cool Dan. Do you think the guys using that were worried about not doing things the traditional way?


----------



## ShaneA

Bravo, I think they have you covered, I agree with the estimates. $35ish, not too big a fan of the ones without the frog adjustment screw.


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, that one looks a little more complicated than the one I bought lol


----------



## chrisstef

Anyone else dread putting a new blade on their bandsaw as much as i do?


----------



## Mosquito

nope, don't have one


----------



## chrisstef

And i aint got the guns (or bag) like you to rip em by hand


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with you Mos, that's why I have 2 bandsaws, one for bandsawing and one for resawing.


----------



## superdav721

Monkey soup Emma?


----------



## starringemma

Dave,
I heard that monkey soup goes well with French cheese and wine.

where to get your *plane* white t-shirts

http://www.cafepress.com/+hand-plane-silhouette+womens-maternity

http://www.amazon.com/Plane-Silhouette-White-T-Shirt-CafePress/dp/B00AQHFB4M


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa…$32.50 for that shirt? They are kidding right, or will it help sharpen irons?


----------



## superdav721

That is what I thought Shane.


----------



## LukieB

I thought the same thing, guess we're all just a bunch of cheapskates, LOL We've all got that "I can make it for cheaper than that" mentality.

I do really like that shirt though….


----------



## racerglen

Emma, y'all do have a sense for the bizzare..
twisted 2×4 indeed !
;-)
I do like some cheeze with my whine…..

Shane, you could use the shirt to clean the buffiing compound off , but that's pretty pricey, yes ?
and 'nuther ;-)
Steff..my old bandsaw's pretty much a piece of cake for blade changes, '50's Delta- Beaver I'm thinking..no makers marks just numbers..


----------



## LeChuck

Thanks for the video Dave!

It's funny for me as a French speaker who has learned the little bit I know about woodworking here in the States, mostly, most French terms for it sound foreign and weird


----------



## starringemma

I thought about buying a $0.99 Sharpie and bunch of Fruit of the Loom T-shirts and making my own. Then selling them to you guys for $24.95

What would be a good caption to go under the plane?

Just a plane Jane (for females)

Just a plane guy (for males)

Plane guys have smoother wood

Plane guys shave their wood


----------



## ShaneA

Emma, you do a good job on it, I would consider $12.99…maybe.


----------



## LeChuck

Emma, if you can get Chris Schwarz to write a blog post about your t-shirts, you could probably sell them for a lot more!


----------



## starringemma

Googling Chris Schwarz….

Edit:
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog


----------



## chrisstef

Don - thats the way to rock, and you friend, you do it with vintage style. Throw me up a pic of that that beast so i can dream of cherry sawdust covering me.


----------



## LukieB

Emma, As funny as those last to are, I probably wouldn't wear it much (afraid to run into someone I know professionally) I kinda like your original post for a caption

"Plane White Tee"

Maybe skip the sharpie and get some of that printable transfer paper

http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Inkjet-Transfer-Paper-Pack-of-6/3318986/product.html?cid=202290&kid=9553000357392&track=pspla&ef_id=URmgmwAABZpcWij9:20130212015331:s

With labor costs down you could then afford to sell em to us cheapskates for 12.99


----------



## starringemma

Has anyone heard of the Obama hand plane?

It was made in Kenya then transported to Hawaii where it was tuned up with some cheap Japanning and called American made. Many Americans fell for this forgery and bought them up. They thought that this plane was so awesome that it was going to pay their mortgage… in fact the plane even claimed that it was going to pay for peoples mortgages. The Obama plane made a lot of promises that it couldn't keep… but there are still people who stand by them as they continue to fail and fail and fail…


----------



## LeChuck

Keep the politics for the off topic forum please.


----------



## ShaneA

David, I will second that.


----------



## donwilwol

Sorry Stef, I'm stuck in a friggin airport. No pic's tonight.

you know. In 6 weeks I've flown 12 times, I've been on time once, spent an unplanned night in Atlanta and they lost my bag once. I've switched flight 3 time tonight and my final last leg is still delayed 2 hours. Is it really rocket science?

I could sure use one of emma's t-shirts

ok, rant off, carry on.


----------



## bandit571

Spent the last 1/2 hour stripping front handles to bare wood. After the last few posts about "knobs' i didn't want to add to that.

Two "red" handles are stripped. Millers Falls looks better, dunlap is STILL red. True Value handle is stripped down, and a coat of BLO added. Worth handle is also down to bare wood. One coat of BLO to it. Turned the Drill Press' speed all the way up. and got a burned in look.

Question: Which way the set the grain on these handles? Front to back or side to side? Or, Does it really matter?


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Thanks for the feedback on my Stanley #3 guys. Received my other two Stanleys today, total of three now, all I need for awhile, with a Dewalt planer I just wanted something for the small jobs, haven't really had a need for 3 dozen handplanes.

I did refurbish the soles of two of them so far and they came out pristine. Debating reworking the rest, all three are fully functional albeit whoever sharpened the blades didn't have a clue. I've reworked one of the blades so far on the old Fulton and it's shaving paper thin now. I kind of like the nostalgia of it's original condition on the handles, we'll see.


----------



## lysdexic

Digging the Emma.


----------



## bandit571

Well, after a bit of digging around, that black levered cap plane









was a "Private Label" of Hibbard's True Value Hardware Co-op. introduced hand tools about 1932 or so. So, maybe this little #3 MIGHT be about that old????


----------



## terryR

Hey Emma, I've made a ton of tie dye shirts over the years…black sharpie will fade to blue very fast. 

But go to dharmatrading.com and they have lots of t-shirt making supplies. It wouldn't be that hard to make a screen printed tee at your own home! They also sell better permanent markers than a sharpie that will let you draw on fabric.

I think a tie dyed spiral with the black plane in the center would rock! 

Sorry, Shane, but a hand made shirt goes for $30 minimum…$40 for XXXL. the blank tees are $5 and $7 respectively, plus shipping…


----------



## terryR

Obama plane? huh?

anyone tried to buy ammo lately?

(no politics)


----------



## donwilwol

you should live in NY Terry. I thought I was going to have to buy a 5 shot clip for my 10/22!


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Terry - The typical panicky public buy up all they can when our 2nd amendment gets shooken a little, usually at the bells & whistles big-named stores and pay whatever they're told. Plenty of places to procure ammo from without the dramatic nonsense of overcrowding stores or price-gouging if you extend out a little perhaps, online is another option, not overly crazy about online myself.


----------



## bandit571

Getting ready for a blog









So, this is just a teaser









of a few planes that I refurbbed









There is one more in the "album", but you will have to wait on the blog, later on today…


----------



## starringemma

I went plane hunting this morning and found two Keen Kutters and I'm starting to figure out that antique stores are not the best place to get good deals on planes.

So, what are they really worth?

This KK 3 is $135









This KK 5 is $95


----------



## DaddyZ

Sounds a little rich to me !!


----------



## starringemma

Bandit,
Do I see a stamped frog on that first one? I just saw a plane that had a stamped frog and a stamped lever cap, I think they wanted about $15.00 for it. I could hear Don W. in my head saying "just walk away"


----------



## bandit571

Steel Toad on a Worth #4. Cast iron lever cap, though. $12.50 out the door. Iron will fit my Parplus $5. I have a cambered iron in the #5, and the Worth's iron i will leave square. That way, I can switch back and forth between the two bodies, depending on which I want as a cambered plane. I can even make the #5 into a smooth plane, by just trading irons with the Worth #4.


----------



## JayT

KK's are generally worth a bit less than a similar Stanley Bailey. They are similar in quality but lesser known and probably not as "collectible". Ask Dan about how they work as users-he has mentioned several times in the thread that he likes his and is going for a complete set.

With that in mind, to me those are both in the $20 value range. That's about what you'd pay on ebay, plus shipping.


----------



## Dcase

Emma, The KK planes are WAY overpriced at that joint… I have both a KK 3 and a KK 5 and I paid less then 25 a piece for them.

JayT is correct when he says they are both 20 dollar range planes… I have seen KK 3's sell for more if they are in really fine shape but never for more then 40 dollars..

The KK #5 you posted does not even look like it has its original blade/breaker which IMO is the best part of the KK planes.

I am bidding on a KK #6 right now and if I win that one all I will need is a KK #7 to have a complete set of 3-8.


----------



## starringemma

Yeah, everything in there was over priced. Still a great place to look around! They had all kinds of weird stuff like this box of wooden prosthetic feet.
http://i46.tinypic.com/1zpsihl.jpg

I like this table and it looks like pretty easy project.
http://oi45.tinypic.com/i4fe5l.jpg


----------



## Mosquito

lol you sure those are prosthetic feet and not shoe forms?


----------



## starringemma

I was pulling a Stumpy Nubs kinda humor there…

Be sure to never sit to close to the campfire if you have wooden prosthetic feet and always check for termite damage after walking in the woods barefooted.


----------



## starringemma

I need help identifying this plane. I got it for $17.00 it had a tag on it that said UNION but after buying it I noticed that the adjusting bar says Stanley. I searched ebay for plane frogs and found that it almost looks like a Bed Rock frog except for the membrane between the two catacombs is much thinner than a Bed Rock. The knob also looks like it was turned using a dull screw driver for a cutting tool.


----------



## stonedlion

Stanley frog on a non-Stanley casting. Frankenplane or at least the start of one.


----------



## shampeon

Emma: you could get this for the rest of the parts for that Union No. 6.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-antique-plane-union-no-6-/251219978392?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7de0a898


----------



## starringemma

shampeon,
But can I/we be sure that the body is a Union?


----------



## donwilwol

@emma, do we know its not a Stanley?


----------



## starringemma

Don W
I'm hoping it's not the start of a frankenplane. I'm hoping that the guy who tagged as a Union knew less about what he was selling than I knew about what I was buying. Do you think that maybe the body goes with the frog?

*EDIT:*
Does that knob look like anything that came out a plane factory?


----------



## bandit571

Union frog,type 2


----------



## starringemma

Bandit,
I know for a fact that the frog is a Stanley. I just need to know if the body goes with the frog. I'm about to go on Amazon and buy "The Handplane Book" by Garrett Hack. Does anyone have it?


----------



## bandit571

That frog came from a Diamond Edge #6c. i wound up having to rebuild the plane from a new base on up. I also have a "Savage' #6 with the same type of frog. Maybe someone put a Stanley frog on the plane's base? Another clue would be under the rear tote.









I THINK this is a Stanley base. Union might have a raised boss where the rear bolt goes. The rear bolts are at a different angles, too. A stanley tote will not fit a Union base. DAMHIKT….


----------



## donwilwol

Everyone has it. A must have book.

take the frog off and compare it to a sole of a similar vintage. Look on the mega chart and see if there is one where Stanley or Bailey wasn't cast on the base. It may have been an earlier type. Im not near a computer so I can't help right now.

it may be a Stanley knock of with a real Stanley frog. Does the frog fit right?

If its really a union base with Stanley frog the only way the dealer could have known that is if he did it himself. Most unions have the name cast as well.


----------



## bandit571

Almost forgot. On this rebuild, i had to do a little filing where the frog bolts go through the frog. Seems the bolt spacings are a bit narrower on Stanley bases, than Unions. But, they can be made to fit









The other question is ….what is stamped on the iron itself?


----------



## 33706

*DAMHIKT* I figured it out, 'Don't Ask Me How I know This' ta-daaaah!
DonW: where is this Mega-chart? I was going to do a photo shoot of lateral adjustment levers….maybe somebody beat me to it?


----------



## bandit571

I MIGHT, just might have enough examples down in the Dungeon Shop for such a photo shoot. Might take a while though. Trying to remember IF i have a Sargent Bench plane down there.


----------



## donwilwol

I write these blogs and nobody reads 'em 

The mega chart

The frog lateral adjustment reference


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't have the book that everybody has. Damn….


----------



## starringemma

Tomorrow I'll take some pictures of it broke down. My camera only takes good pictures in full light if you haven't noticed.

Don W
I just got "The Handplane Book" (buy it now) off of ebay, total cost $28.90

Bandit
I got it as you see it. No iron, chip breaker or lever cap. I figure worst case scenario is I have two planes to build piece by piece out of one half finished frankenplane… That's not all bad though. I enjoy the thrill of the (parts) hunt, and in the mean time I'm learning a lot about my planeaholicism and how to feed it.

poopiekat,
whats up?

EDIT:
Don W
I'm going to check out those blogs of yours.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't have the book that everybody has. Damn….
ok, I *may* have over emphasized


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Now Emma has it too? ARGHHH….


----------



## donwilwol

ok Emma, that means you are president of the fan club.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

She probably bought the last one, too. Guess I'm out of the club, and will lose my posting privileges here on the Epic Thread. Rough day…


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty's outta the club … But he dooooeeesss own the back cover shot on the epic calendar. He's back in.


----------



## ShaneA

I don't have it either : ( I have heard lots about it. Just haven't seen it pop up at my usual used book source, of course I am too cheap to buy it for $28.90. Lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And I broke my new year's resolution on posting pics somewhere along the way. What have I become?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, well if Shane don't got it, I'm good!

Hurray, Shane! Thanks, Buddy!



The Game is Back On!


----------



## lysdexic

You can have mine Smit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And just for that…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It just keeps getting better and better! Thanks, ScottyBYo!

Hang on to it 'til I get to NC, okay?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

(Oh, that pic was from google images. I really don't have the book…)


----------



## donwilwol

I wish I was home, I'd scan some picture from the Hand Plane book just so you guys would see what your missing.


----------



## starringemma

Don W
Fans are great on hot days but and I have a few but but collecting and restoring fans would take a bit of electrical knowledge. I'd rather be the president of the plane club… planes don't need electrical knowledge and you can use them when the powers out.


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, are you into the wine again?


----------



## lysdexic

Hope your travels go well Don. I'd go crazy traveling that much.

EDIT: I posted a pic of the front cover of the epic calendar until I re-read Stef's post and realize he wrote BACK cover. Just me not paying attention to detail.


----------



## donwilwol

Scotty, that knob and tote looks a little dry


----------



## OnlyJustME

I'm glad i'm not the only one without that book. Maybe we can start our own club.


----------



## starringemma

*Shane, "I don't have it either : ( I have heard lots about it. Just haven't seen it pop up at my usual used book source, of course I am too cheap to buy it for $28.90. Lol"*

$28.90 is the cheapest I've seen that book.


----------



## ShaneA

Guess that is why I haven't seen it pop up used for like $4. There is always a catch : (


----------



## bandit571

Closest I came to that book was a couple of Roy Underhill's books, but then i had to take them back to the Library….

Smitty Touch?









Hand plane Skid row???


----------



## starringemma

"Emma, are you into the wine again?"

Becca got this stuff called Admiral Nelson's it like pirate rum. She promised to shiver me timbers if I stopped talking about hand planes.


----------



## bandit571

With valentine's day coming up, Trim a certain area into the shape of a heart. Then hollar out "Eat my Valentine!"


----------



## chrisstef

Nah Scotty i was just a lil quicker on the edit after my error.


----------



## starringemma

Bandit,

You could always swap the library books dust cover over onto an old phone book before returning it.

EDIT:
Sorry, I've been watching to much stumpy nobs and having that pirate rum.


----------



## lysdexic

Well, Stef. If that is the case, this is for you…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

So is this, Stef!


----------



## LukieB

Just an update on my brother in-law Jesse.

The good news is they finally figured out what the hell is going on, the bad news is that he has been diagnosed with Budd-chiari Syndrome, a complication of his Polycythemia Vera. Basically a blockage that prevents blood from flowing out of the liver and back to the heart, causing liver damage beyond repair. Jesse is officially on the transplant list, but even if he gets one in time, faces an uphill battle. Thank you guys again for your well wishes, and prayers.


----------



## starringemma

I'm thinking of starting my own hand plane swap & trading business. I thought about calling it "The Ultimate Plane Jane Trader.










...trader
....TRADER!

*EDIT:*
Just kidding, I hate Jane Fonda.

*EDIT No. 2*
Jesus Craps… I almost shot the pizza guy!

*EDIT No. 3*
again

Edit No. 4
never mind it wasn't the pizza guy…


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty & Smitty - i would be proud to indulge in either beverage, with either of you, anytime.


----------



## starringemma

*Question:*

What makes a sweetheart plane a sweetheart plane? Is the only thing that makes a sweetheart plane a sweetheart the iron or is it more than that?


----------



## Dcase

For those of you who don't have "The Handplane Book"...

I have the book in PDF format and would be more then happy to send you a copy. Only thing is the file would be to large for me to email. I would have to load it on an a little SD card and send to you. Send me a pm if you are interested.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The vast majority of the time, the only hard indicator is the iron. There are examples of a SW marking being cast in the underside of the lever cap, but they're rare.

SW is first and foremost an era, roughly 1925 - 1935 or so. SW-era planes with original (or right-period) irons are sought after. Specialty planes like the #45 had the SW mark on the main skate; the #48 had the SW mark on a knurled nut. Etc. etc.


----------



## terryR

Covering for Smitty…


----------



## mochoa

I feel a little guilty spreading this around but here is the link to the pdf you can download for free. 
http://wood.woodtools.nov.ru/books/handplane_book/handplane_book.pdf


----------



## terryR

Hmmm…I don't have The Book, either. We can def start a club. But, what's this? A hijacked copy on disc? PM coming your way, Brother Dan! 

And in Dan's honor…an attempt at thin shavings from the Stanley65 I just purchased from him…









I don't have a father or grandpa to receive vintage tools from, so you guys are my only hope! Really, this plane means so much more to me than another 65 'won' off kneeBay since it has Dan's sweat and tears all over it. NO, I'm not gonna lick it! 

But, it's already my go-to plane!
Thanks, Dan!!!


----------



## Mosquito

on my #7 there were partial SW marks on the frog washers…


----------



## Mosquito

regarding the handplane book, I bought an ebook version of it from Amazon. Though I dislike digital copies of stuff like that. A lot harder to "page through" to find what you're looking for


----------



## Dcase

Terry, nice picture and I am very happy that you like the plane. You can take a lick if you want but I oiled it before I sent it so it wont taste all that good. haha

Mos, I would much rather have paper copies of books and magazines. I don't mind digital copies but like you said they are harder to page through.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks for the cover shot, Terry. Well done!

You see, Emma, there's a bit of the "thrill of the hunt" to the SW mark, too. Good stuff.


----------



## donwilwol

I know Emma has several of the SW. One with the orange frog which I believe is a #4?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Did Smitty tell Lysdexic that he was fancy?

Great shot & sentiment Terry.


----------



## starringemma

I was just wondering and it sounds like the sweetheart was an era much like the water slide sticker. I guess I was just wondering if planes are called sweethearts because it has a sweetheart iron. Were sweethearts limited to only some models and types between 1925 and 1935? Were they available in all Numbers 1 through 8


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Everything The Stanley Works (SW) made got that tag. I have it on hinges, door bolts, etc…


----------



## JayT

Emma, Sweetheart was an era for all the Stanley tools. The SW in the logo is for Stanley Works and the heart shape honored longtime company president William Hart, who really got the company growing and expanding in the late 1800's & early 1900's.


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't that mark in honor of a Stanley employee?? A lot of my Stanley stuff is from either just before, or just after that "era". I do have a type 9 #8c, and a type 11 #4cThe five and the six are after the era.

As for Mr. Hibbards???









Seems he started a "private label" back in 1932….


----------



## dbray45

The Stanley Sweetheart brand was a whole series of tools. I have one of their early Sweetheart screwdrivers.


----------



## lysdexic

Dear Mr. Reed,

You may call me fancy if you want. I as a have matured I now afford myself a few simple luxuries. For one, I now get my dress shirts pressed. Another, as you can see, I always perfer to drink my Milwaukee's Best from a tall glass. It enhances the experience. Furthermore, it is a fiiting upgrade from the funnel and plastic tube that I used to use.

Sincerely,
ScottyB Yo


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## chrisstef

Saw a Stanley 66 hand beader today at a small antique shop. Had 5 cutters and both fences. Nickel plated. Asking price was $125. It was just too rich for my blood today but maybe one day i can get back there and scoop that gem up. Why is it i always have remorse. Stupid wallet.


----------



## Dcase

I just ordered this from Lee Valley









Its a birthday gift for my dad. He uses pencils a lot at work and I figured this would be cool to have on the desk. I know I cant wait to use it. Looks really neat.

And since I was putting an order in I couldn't help but get myself a little something. So I added one of these to my cart









I got the 1/4 size because I make a lot of little boxes and such that have very narrow rabbets.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I agree, placing an order at Lee Valley and having to give it *all* away would suck.


----------



## starringemma

Well this don't look good! Some people shouldn't be allowed near power grinders.










This is better! Some identifying marks!


----------



## dbray45

Emma - can not argue that one - that is a buyer beware thing.


----------



## Mosquito

Does anyone else bring a screw driver when they go antique shopping? Or am I just weird.


----------



## starringemma

I think I'll brush some glue on it and sprinkle it with glitter and mount it to the hood of my ford.


----------



## dbray45

I have bought three of a kind with the hopes of making one - but yes, I take a screwdriver and wrench with me - you never know what you might find.

Once took a box of parts at a flea market and made 4 correct planes out all the stuff - he gave me my choice - got a Stanley #5 out of it for free.


----------



## chrisstef

Mos you're weird period lol. A screwdriver in your pocket is standard galootness, just dont sit on the seat with it hangin out. I was kicking myself chisel shopping today without having a ruler on me. My leatherman shall never leave my car again.


----------



## CL810

*Mos *- After a recent experience with a concave chisel I'm taking a screw driver *and *a 6" straightedge from now on.

But, then again, we both might be weird.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A straightedge is helpful too.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I use my victorinox multi tool. It has screw drivers, measuring rule and a straight edge on it. just no wrench but i could use the pliers on it.


----------



## donwilwol

A jack knife with a screw driver.

I've asked a dealer for a screw driver before.

Emma, that's even beyond The Bandits handy work.


----------



## Mosquito

why not just make sure you bring a straight screw driver? Could just use that as a straight edge, no?

I almost always have my Gerber multi tool with me when I go out tool hunting too. But sometimes I'll throw a flat head screw driver in the cargo pocket because it's easier to use


----------



## starringemma

Showing off my new flat stone.
I drove past a place that does marble counter tops so I stopped and asked if they had any scrap pieces. I told the guy I needed to flatten the bottoms on some of my hand planes and the stone needs to be perfectly flat. So he said I could have one of their sink cut out pieces.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats why u wear shorts all the time Mos. jeans dont offer the screwdriver storage. I like your style.


----------



## Mosquito

I actually don't own a single pair of jeans. So in the winter I just wear cargo pants (of the khaki variety)


----------



## donwilwol

just pop the iron out of a plane you don't plan to buy. Wala, screw driver.

Way to get stoned Emma. Some timber shivering?

jeans dont offer the screwdriver storage…....Huh?


----------



## bandit571

Broke a tote bolt on my Union #4G tonight. Going to part the remains out. IF someone better than me can get a little nib of a bolt out? The Union "G" is for Grooved bottom. I am getting rid of the base, the lever cap, and the iron and chip breaker. Frog will stay around, in case of need. Suggest a price for this "Treasure"???

As for the new, well lit Dungeon, did a little Maintainence tonight, and a piece of old 2×4 was the victum.









Started out small, then things got bigger









And even bigger









Got to the number sixes









and decided to compare results









#3s and #4s were not too bad









neither was the #5 and #5A. I tried both #6s, and here is the othe one









And a brighter shop to boot









Hung a new shop light! A T-8, 48" long dual bulb one. I even got new coping saw blades today, as I had a few saws to renew









Just a normal day…


----------



## starringemma

Yes Don, we've still got some of that pirate rum left… I've learned that drinking and ebay don't mix.

"I PAID WHAT FOR THAT!"


----------



## starringemma

Bandit,


----------



## chrisstef

Mos stores screwdriver in cargo pockets, jeans dont offer cargo pockets, shorts do, but apparently i neglected to think of cargo pants.


----------



## bandit571

That old Union bolt was on it's last legs anyway. IF someone else wants to try their luck, fine with me. It will be the base, a lever cap ( don't have any other 2" wide Unions) and the iron and chip breaker. The iron might be worth a bit, as it is original, with a "Union MFG Co. Newbritain CT stamp on it. large hole is at the top, instead of the bottom of the iron.

I think I have enough #4s sitting around. And, maybe a tad bit too many #3s. But, I also have THREE #5s sitting around. Getting crowded in the shop, again.









Missing from this picture? Both Union planes, a Stanley #4c, type 11, and the Millers Falls #8. yep, I can quit anytime I want to…..


----------



## donwilwol

Send it up Bandit. I don't have a Union #4.


----------



## starringemma

I was looking at this bed rock and noticed that the frog hold down bolts have no screw driver slots in them. So, whats up with that?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Bedrock-No-607-Wood-Plane-/330870589971?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d096c8a13


----------



## donwilwol

they are not bolts they are pins. Its hard to explain, but its a pretty cool set up.


----------



## ShaneA

The flat side bedrocks use those pins to secure the frog downward. The screws are under the yoke and by the frog adjustment screw.


----------



## Mosquito

like Shane said. It can be seen in another picture from that listing









There's the center screw, which adjusts the frogs position like normal, and then there's one to the left and one to the right. You loosen those and then you can use the middle one to move the frog. The significance of that design, is then you don't have to remove the lever cap and blade to move the frog


----------



## starringemma

Oh, thanks guys!

Now how about this sexy beast. Looks pretty cool!










Edit:
...and whats up with this Stanley?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FANTASTIC-STANLEY-S-5-STEEL-JACK-PLANE-USER-READY-/380561089768?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589b3564e8


----------



## bandit571

Cap iron has a pair of "tabs' to hold onto the iron. Sometimes one or both will be missing. Strange washer under the front kanoobie. Chapin's Pattent Plane. Kind of rare bird.

Almost forgot, the Smitty Touch:









Handle on the #4 in that picture is now on the Hibbards #3. The other plane is a Union #5A, type 2.


----------



## starringemma

What the crap is this? It looks like someone cut the butt off of a Bed Rock and morphed it with a 220










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-130-Block-Plane-SW-Sweetheart-Blade-/251226345813?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7e41d155

Has anyone noticed that I'm starting to sound like I know what I'm talking about?

Hello?
anyone…
anyone…
anyone…

EDIT:
Just for no reason at all…. 
I had a grilled cheese sandwich with tomato soup and store brand crackers for dinner! Eating cheap = buying more planes.

anyone…
anyone…
anyone…






Stubbed my F'n toe on my way to the big white thing in our kitchen that hums and keeps mayonnaise cold.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

I feel so unworthy to even post in here with a measely three planes to my name…hey two are old #3 Stanleys at least…shrugs…


----------



## Mosquito

You could always read Patrick Leach's blood and gore site for whatever plane you're looking at.

Down at the bottom is a list of the # ranges that each page contains.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html

And for the record, it's more like a 110 than a 220.
110: 









220:


----------



## bandit571

Emma: the "Stanley" is an all steel plane, rather than a cast iron one.

Second plane is a #130. Can be set up as a regular block plane, or set the iron in the other end and it is a Bull nose plane.

For the record, I just got back from the ER, after having a piece of wire cut out of my left Big toe. Tetnus shots hurt, BTW.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Oh Bravo, we all started somewhere with wood hand planes, threes better than nothing man, heck I even have a couple extras you could maybe use, so pull up a wooden stool and feel welcomed young man, we're glad to have a fellow hand-plane-dreamer onboard.

lol… ~


----------



## LukieB

*Bravo*, that was exactly what I was gonna say you just beat me to it, LOL

We all started somewhere, and we are indeed glad to have another friend here in the Asylum!!

So pull up a stool, and lets see some pics of the trio!


----------



## donwilwol

Nothing wrong with some nice wood plane!!!


----------



## Dcase




----------



## dbray45

One well tuned and sharpened plane will do more than three that are not - it is all a journey to be enjoyed.

I remember my first plane - even though I did not learn how to tune and sharpen it correctly for many years after that. I still have it and it works well.


----------



## LukieB

Alright, so there's quite a few of you guys in here who owe me a favor. You know who you are, I won't name names : ) Here's your chance to pay it back/forward at the same time.

As I've told you guys, my brother in law Jesse has been in the hospital for a few weeks now. With medical bills starting to pile up, Jess unable to work, and no end in sight, we have started a fundraiser to try and help out with the medical costs.

I'm pimpin everyone I know, so you guys will be no exception. I know it's cliché, but every little bit helps. So if you can spare a few bucks please do.

We found this great site that doesn't charge them a percentage (they survive on donations) so 100% of the money raised will go directly to Jess and family. The site is easy to use, and you can even donate using your paypal account. I know you all have paypal accounts, so that can't be your excuse : )

http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/Help-the-Southard-Family/41842

I also know there's some of you in no position to help out financially, maybe you can help spread the word, "like" it on facebook, or post the link on your page. And thoughts and prayers are always appreciated. Thank you and God bless.

-Lucas


----------



## ShaneA

Keep up the good efforts Lucas. The site is easy to use, hopefully he pulls through.


----------



## LukieB

Thank you so much Shane

Better give a Smitty touch, since most my posts have been off-topic lately


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very simple, true enough.

Best of luck Lucas.


----------



## waho6o9

Done. Easy peasy as stated above.

Positive thinking Jesse. You're a good support system Lucas, 
keep doing the good work.


----------



## lysdexic

I wish Jesse the best. Tell him to get better and don't take no for an answer.


----------



## JayT

Lukie, not a lot of spare cash, but I will help. Since you all know I got a great deal on a Buck Rogers, the riot enciter is for sale and I will donate the purchase price to Jesse. It is just sitting on the shelf not being used and that family could use the money a lot more than I.


----------



## starringemma

Is that your #130 Dan? I see a few on ebay for between $10 and $55

A Stanley #4 type 9 walks into a bar full of type 14's and orders a beer, the bartender says sorry but we don't serve your type in here.


----------



## waho6o9

You're awesome JayT!


----------



## Dcase

DAMN! I missed the sale!! I would have bought that plane for 100 in a heartbeat…

Emma, Yes, that is my 130. The bull nose side is kind of handy and that is where I keep the blade. They come up on ebay all the time and you can find them for pretty cheap. The only exception would be if its an early type Stanley. The early Stanley 130's were different then most because they had a depth adjustment on them. These types are actually quite rare and will sell for 50+ easily.

I still cant get over the fact I missed the sale on the Buck Rogers plane… My day is ruined.


----------



## LukieB

Shane, Tony, Wahoo, and Scotty B-Wow, thank you guys so much for your generous donations. Jesse and Jen are just amazed at the immediate out pouring of financial emotional and spiritual support. Most by people who don't even know them. Just amazing. Thanks again.

Jay, wow, I don't even know what to say….I'm floored. Cannot thank you enough. Although you may have incited another riot by not doing that auction style, LOL Seriously though, thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## JayT

Sorry Dan. Tell you what, next time I find a Buck Rogers locally for $10, I'll let you know. Just hold your breath until then, OK?

Buck will at least be staying in HPOYD family, so maybe he can at least make an appearance once in a while. I'll let the buyer decide.

Lukie, I'm thinking you are right about not doing it auction style, but it's all good. Let's just say the decision to do this doesn't really seem to have been my own. I had been contemplating selling or trading it for a little while and when you posted today, a little voice said "That is why you have the plane and why I have been preparing you to be without it." Whether we want to admit it or not, we all know where that voice came from, but that is as close as I can get to saying so while still honoring forum rules. To be completely honest, I was first going to donate half and use the other half to buy more planes, but as I was typing "1/2" into the post above, that same voice just said "All". We may not know the reasons, but we are called to be obedient. Please let the family know I will be keeping Jesse in my prayers. Keep us updated.


----------



## Dcase

Sounds like a deal to me JayT… It is probably best that I did miss it as I really don't have an extra hundred dollars to spare right now. That was a very good deal though..


----------



## donwilwol

I was late to Dan and somewhat happy about it (some mixed emotions ya know). I'm glad its going to a good home, where ever that is.


----------



## Mosquito

Easy indeed. Best wish to all involved, Lucas.


----------



## bandit571

Just a random Thursday photo









Note: for all of you who use a wire wheel. They SHED wires. I picked one up in my big toe the other day. Spent half of last night in the ER, getting that little wire cut back out. Wire came from one of the drill press wire wheels, and either went down my boot , or, when i went down to get an item in sock covered feet. Either way, it sunk into the big toe. Left foot is now quite sore, to go along with a right leg that isn't working too good.

Might just become the "Hobbbling Bandit" Ok, one more look at a plane?









Millers Falls #8


----------



## waho6o9

Up for sale is a 3/4" wide Stanley Sweet Heart shoulder plane complete with the 
set screw under the top of the plane and as far as I can tell it's all there.

This is only for LumberJocks and the proceeds are for Lucas' BIL, Jesse.

PM me with questions, shipping is from 91335. California.

Good idea Jay T!

Goes to the highest bidder and the bidding stops tomorrow at noon.

All bids are anonymous, and the first one is $50.00 USD. Thank you anonymous!


----------



## JoeinGa

at JayT ... I SALUTE YOU SIR!
(insert a WHOLE BUNCH of applauding smiley faces here)

//edit to add// And you too waho6o9 ! 
*Good on you both!*


----------



## starringemma

Four hand planes for $100

I was starting to write off antique stores as a source for obtaining hand planes because they have a lot of crap like corsair's and handyman's for $50+ They were asking $29 for each of the Baily No. 5's and the Ohio No. 04 and $35 for the Baily No. 5 1/2

So, basically they were $25 a piece.










I took the Ohio apart trying to figure out what kind it is. After rubbing some of the grime off the blade with my thumb I seen that it's an Ohio.

click for larger picture
http://i46.tinypic.com/2yuknci.jpg


----------



## shampeon

Nice, Emma. You'll want to do something about that 5 1/2's knob screw, either by cannibalizing another plane or with one of the $15 parts kits from Highland Woodworking.


----------



## ShaneA

Eh, you will be able to get a screw out of somebody on here : ) is that a low knob? LOL, just sounds so wrong, but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## JayT

Good buy, Emma. All look like they will be good users after some tune up work.


----------



## ShaneA

Bravo on the hand plane sale/donations. May just have to rummage thru my stash. Bravo…


----------



## 33706

Gotta show off my latest acquisition:




























a rather rare *"Ritter" block plane.*


----------



## donwilwol

Sweet little block.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Seriously attractive low knob on that Ritter, Kat. Love it.


----------



## starringemma

Shamp,

This past summer when I found my calling as a hand plane collector and restorer I ruined a 220 iron cap by sand blasting it… seems that cast iron tinfoil doesn't hold up to sand blasting. Live and learn my young grasshopper.

So, I found a new/old one on ebay that came with a half full shoe box of crap plane parts stripped threaded brass adjuster knobs/bent rods/screw driver abused brass parts that go on top of the bent rods…

Well, maybe 1/5 of a shoe box full.

I figure I can find a turd in there to get me by. I did bookmark that highland website for future reference kinda inquires.


----------



## starringemma

ShaneA…

Um… well never mind…


----------



## starringemma

JayT
Great thing you did there!


----------



## starringemma

waho6o9,

That's an awesome thing you are doing to help out a friend.


----------



## LukieB

*Waho*, I don't even know what to say, other than thank you. The words alone don't quite seem to be enough to express my gratefulness to you and everyone else. Man, that thing is sweet, can't believe you're willing to part with it. Guess you and Jay are both wise enough to know that those kinds of good deeds have a way of coming back around.

*Mos, CL810, and everyone else* You guys are freakin awesome, I know I already said this, but I am just floored at the amount of generosity displayed by everyone today. It's been a wide range of emotions we've gone through the last few weeks. But today there were some happy tears around here thanks to you guys. The kindness, generosity, and friendship shown makes me honored to call you my buddies.

OK, done being sappy, back on topic…










*Emma*, nice scores! That's how it works, just when you're about to give up, you find pay dirt like that. Then you're hooked and can't bring yourself to drive by any antique/thrift stores without stopping, LOL

*Kat*, nice score as well, never heard of Ritter but that is a good looking little plane, I also like the front knob. You must have quite the collection going…


----------



## thedude50

Well guys I got some bad news to share my wife of 22 years asked me for a divorce today happy valentines day. I most likely wont be around much I am so deeply hurt that I don't know how to breath and I don't care to go on with out her. So for all the fun and the past couple of years I wanted to say thanks and good buy for now I will try to stop in but I have to try to find a way to fix this mess and I cant do that spending hours a day here . I will miss you all Cheers


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry to hear it, Lance. Take care of the important things, come see us when you can.

Vintage pic of my shop space, pre-handplanes…


----------



## bandit571

Emma: the iron of that Ohio plane looks just like the one that was in my Savage #6, just not as wide









Mine is stamped as a SAVAGE. and is 2-3/8" wide.









Both of these are the "Before" pictures, as for the "Now" picture









Seems to do a decent job…


----------



## JayT

Lance, I'll echo Smitty's wisdom. Sorry to hear. Take care of yourself and stop by when you can.


----------



## LukieB

Lance, so sorry to hear that. Our thoughts and prayers are with you in this difficult time. We'll miss you, stop by when you can, and let us know if there is anything we can do to help you out.


----------



## mochoa

Lucas, I just put my drop in the bucket, wish I couldn't give more. My prayers are with your family.

Lance that news sucks man. Hope you can find a way to work it out.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## LukieB

Maur, Thank you so much, the "drops" are seriously starting to add up.

Stef, Dude, that looks soooo much like a chick I went to high school with. Very well could be her, seemed like the type, LOL


----------



## chrisstef

She's a real looker for sure Lukie. Too bad you couldnt have nabbed her while she was on the market


----------



## ShaneA

What makes you think she isn't still on the market? Worth a shot, with pre-natal concerns like jackhammers, you know that is quality material there.


----------



## chrisstef

Cmon Shane, girls like that dont just hang around the market very long. Lets be honest, a woman that can suck down 2 packs of Pall Malls a day is a keeper. Look at the conditions she keeps her whites in, that tee is gleaming even in a neewspaper picture. She's locked up for sure.


----------



## stonedlion

Emma - Re: Antique Stores, it's a crap shoot. It pays to be persistent, for every decently priced plane there are a dozen overpriced time-wasters. I've seen widely varying prices within the same store.


----------



## starringemma

Richard,
Yep, Most antique stores have multiple vendors who aren't there so you can't haggle with the seller but I've notice that if you take an item to the register and question the price they will always offer to take 10% off.

I went to a flea market this morning and got this No. 78 for $15 when I got home I searched them on ebay and the first one I seen was listed for $299 I thought I'd hit the jackpot until I noticed that nobody was bidding on it and all the other No. 78's were going for about $10

Under the No. 78 is says "MADE IN CAN" that would have to be one big ass can…










I seen this axe at the flea market and thought it was odd enough that I took a picture of it.










Edit:
https://www.chopper1axe.com/


----------



## bandit571

Let's see, the first one looks like a #78.

Spelling as "C,eh. N,eh. D, eh" Stanley made some items in Canada.

Second item:

Splitting axe. The "prawls would wedge the log open, causing an item called

Split firewooditis.


----------



## starringemma

Confucius say: "Man who splits wood warms himself twice."


----------



## starringemma

I think that plane I got with the ground out frog might be a No. 6c type 8

This is a No. 6c type 8 that the planeparts guy has on ebay I can see the "0" but I can't see the "s" in that hole under where the tote goes.










...and this is my No. 6










...and this is a No. 6 type 8 you can see the "s" but no "0"


----------



## lysdexic

Shop time 
Happy


----------



## bhog

Retract the blade please.I know its a ss but still.Kinda like me walking around with my fly open letting Stanley dangle around.


----------



## ShaneA

Do you have the bench against the SS, doubling as out feed table?


----------



## lysdexic

Stanley? really?


----------



## lysdexic

For all you rust hunters out there. You better get your wares because the thrift shop is a gettin' ready to be cool….


----------



## bhog

LOL yep, it was given that name 17 yrs ago,completely unrelated though.


----------



## lysdexic

When you were two years old? That is just creepy.


----------



## lysdexic

Yes sir. My bench severs as an outfeed table. Oh my, what would Roubo say?


----------



## bhog

I turned 33 the other day,and yes I was owning at that age.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hog, the table saw blade is always retracted in your world? Never heard that before. Ever. I'm such a noob.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and my bench will never serve as an outfeed table for the table saw…

~not that there's anything wrong with that~


----------



## ShaneA

I try to retract my blade now. Didn't used to, but with a 4 yr old, not that she would be in my shop…I would hate to think of the possibilities. Plus it keeps me from knocking something into the blade and damaging it. In my small shop, the TS is valuable work space, unfortunately. My bench is an outfeed table too/catch all for junk to the point you cant even use it. Space is valuable commodity.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Before and after of Smitty's shop is striking…

Painted mallet sightings are too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hah! Yeah, I had it on the bench for awhile before sending it off to the swap.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have older kids now (youngest in 6th grade) so stuff stays where I put it. Even my dad and grandad never mentioned retracting the blade, though. Not ever. Oh well. It is probably a decent idea, though / good habit to form.


----------



## starringemma

These are the numbers on lateral adjustment for that No. 6
If anyone know what they mean.


----------



## Mosquito

Might it actually say this?

PAT
2.8.76
10.21.84
7.24.88

If so, it's patent dates, and indicates type 6 or 7 frog


----------



## lysdexic

Emma, at first I thought you were making fun of Brandon's Stanley. Sadly, you weren't.


----------



## lysdexic

BTW Bhog, I actually do keep my TS retracted all the time but, in the pic, I had just finished using it and was fixing to rip some plywood. I appreciate your concern however. (sincerely)


----------



## LukieB

*Scotty*, thanks for posting that video is freaking hilarious, and homeboys kinda got some skillz.
Here's another white kid that can flow being funny if anyone cares for a little chuckle






*Emma*, I think Mos is right on with his guess, the S is most likely the Sessions foundry mark, they made the castings for Stanley back then, Type 7 I believe. What was it that was making you think this plane wasn't a Stanley?


----------



## starringemma

Mosquito,
it could be, looks someone gave the frog a coat of shellac over the rust and I don't have really fine sand paper. I tried rubbing crust peanut shells over it but nut much luck.


----------



## starringemma

lysdexic,
I was wondering if Brandon's Stanley is a "wood" bodied plane…

That video reminds me of this:


----------



## starringemma

Lukie,
It looks a lot like this No. 6c type 8 I think that might be an "s" below that "0" the picture is an ebay listing from the planeparts guy.

Edit:
Sorry I misread that… I thought it wasn't a Stanley because when I bought it it had an Ohio antique mall vender tag on it.


----------



## WhoMe

Wow, you guys and gals sure keep this thread going. I have been so busy lately with trying to find a permanent job, handyman work to get some $$ coming in, school and taking my mom to doctors that I have had NO shop time in what seems like forever.. I hope I can get a little in this weekend. At least to continue on my list of 4 planes to rehab. Mom's MRI showed misalignment of several vertebra, 2 look to be bone on bone and 2 sections are so restricted where you cannot see the spinal cord in the canal from the MRI. My mom looks like she will need a lumbar laminectomy on 4 joints in her L1 - L5 region and the fusion of 5 vertebra. She has one more x-ray to determine the full extent of the needed surgery. We have seen 2 spinal docs who confirm the same diagnosis. The interesting thing is that this all started with long term weakness and muscle atrophy in her legs. And both doctors were really surprised that she had no pain from this.

Lance, very sorry to hear that. I hope you can work things out at home. Stop by once in a while and let us know how you are.

At least I get a chance to see what you all are up to once in a while.


----------



## racerglen

Off to the local museum's antiques and collectables sale yesterday..spent a whole 8 bucks on a 102 block.
"it's from a kid's tool kit you know" Already have an older one and (camera at work ) this one could be a challenge, think it's one of those Handyman varietys, red cap, blue body.
Bandit would have been in heaven, regular Handyman's EVERYWHERE, all overpriced.
I did pass, but still thinking about a 140 skew/rabbit block with a $135 tag on it, looks complete and in good shape.


----------



## chrisstef

Man i hate missin a good party. Got that load of pine in for the double doors. Did a mock up and boy am i glad i did. My hand tooled, leave the plane marks idea SUCKED! It looked waayyy too busy. Its back to the drawing board today. Im overthinking the rustic/country design. I find it hard to go from hand cut dovetails to a project like this. Todays a new day. Clear mind.

Hog you named ur hog (piglet) Stanley? I hope you werent going the "power tool" route.


----------



## Airframer

Good Morning fellow LJ'rs, I am just starting to get into hand tools and wood working (am primarily a metal worker by trade) and have started collecting a small army of planes and other hand tools.

I just snagged this off of Ebay and was curious if any of you could guess at the maker? The item description is less than helpful but the price seemed worth gambling on. It is going to need a full restore but total to my door was $39

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-2x4-Jointer-Plane-Vintage-Planer-Carpentry-Tool-turn-of-the-century-/320917434039?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab82b6eb7


----------



## bhog

I usually try to retract the blade,and like to try to keep a piece of 1/4" ply on it.I was really just messin with Scott but I have dropped boards out of the rafters(my lumber storage)and they have landed on the blade,seems if anything falls on my ts its landing on the blade.

Stef,I guess I forgot to tell you that.I still remember the look of fear on your face when you met him.

How did you make the tool marks? Like scrub style?Or did you do em with the grain?


----------



## donwilwol

Airframer, it looks like it could be made by Stanley. When you get it see if you can see a glimpse of a logo on the front, or iron to help. It may be a knock off made by Stanley for someone else. We'll look forward to the install.

And what a lead in for this. Being a metal worker, you should appreciate this.

My daughters boyfriend, who's father was a friend of mine in high school decided it wasn't right to have wood and metal mixed. I've now got a one-of-a-kind #5 1/4.




























And a #5 1/4 family shot


----------



## chrisstef

Hog - i went on a 45ish angle with a cambered jack. The back over the top with the grain with a jointer. Hit it with the lac this morning and per the decorator its not nearly dark enough. Im gonna test a bunch of finishes soon. Danish oil, dye stain.


----------



## Airframer

I am looking forward to getting it here. Unfortunately it will arrive at the house while I am out of town so will be a bit till I have any additional information about it.

Those metal handles are AWESOME! Are they aluminum?


----------



## donwilwol

Hog - i went on a 45ish angle with a cambered jack.

I know i've missed a lot this past couple of weeks, so where's the pict's??


----------



## donwilwol

They are aluminum. Stanley made aluminum totes, and that's what came on the 2 bailey's when I bought them. The aluminium knob is custom.

You often see the #5 1/4 with aluminum totes, because they were manufactured for students. They did come on others, like #5s too.


----------



## JoeinGa

"My daughters boyfriend, who's father was a friend of mine in high school …"

There ya go boy. Getting on the good side of the girlfriend's Dad is worth *BIG POINTS*!


----------



## lysdexic

I really like the look Don.


----------



## chrisstef

With no finish.


----------



## donwilwol

yea, Scott, I'm not sure I'd go replace all my rosewood, but its different.


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, what kind of look are you going for?

I'm about to put some poly on mine. I thought I had some pic's but nope. I'll post some a little later.


----------



## chrisstef

I wanted that old orangy look but the wife wants it dark like a walnut stain dark. Working on a test sample now.


----------



## LukieB

*Airframer*, Welcome to the asylum. I agree with Don, looks like a Stanley, but kinda hard to tell from pics. You'll have to share more when you get your hands on it.

*Don*, that thing looks awesome….very cool. I love that you have three 5-1/4s, makes me feel better about having 2, LOL

*Stef* I'm a huge fan of that Transtint Dye, stuff's expensive but lasts forever, and is easy to experiment with and lighten/darken


----------



## ShaneA

Three 5 1/4s?....nice. The aluminium knob is sweet.

Stef, is that reclaimed pine, or some new stuff?


----------



## chrisstef

Its new stuff Shane but the goal is to make it look old. Its kiln dried so its really white. I got 5 samples brewin right now, ill be sure to post em.


----------



## ShaneA

I am no pine expert, but seems to me, the old stuff has a different look/feel vs the new stuff. Maybe that is what is "missing"?


----------



## donwilwol

Stef I've found when matching old pine either honey pine or golden oak will work.

Edit: that's minwax stain colors


----------



## waho6o9

Don't blotch the pine Stef man.

One of a kind works for me DonW, nice aluminum addition.


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed thats whats missing shane … Patina.


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, unless you need instant gratification, pine picks up patina pretty quick.

pine blotches? I've never had pine blotch.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Alright fellow dreamers. thought I'd pick your brains on this one. Got my first union plane. Its the first plane I honestly can't tell of it's the orignal japanning. (If it is, its good enough to leave. If not, restore it Don W style) It's thinner, and maybe glossier than what I'm used to. But the frog matches and most of the time I can see where the left some of the old japanning under new paint. But not so much here. Here's some pics. Tell me what you think.


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, can I ask how long you've been using hand planes?


----------



## LukieB

*Big Red*, Looks original to me, In my limited experience with Unions, it seems their japanning was a little shiner that Stanley's. I'm certainly no expert though


----------



## chrisstef

I thinks i got it. 2 coats amber shellac sanded back for blotch control. The 2 coats of gf medium brown dye stain. 3 coats wipe on poly over the top. Chatter marks left.


----------



## chrisstef

Not very long Don. Id say a year maybe year n a half.


----------



## ShaneA

Ok, now we are getting somewhere. Looks a lot better already.

I dont work w/pine very often, actually rarely, but I thought it was blotch prone, like cherry.

Japanning looks original to me, but again no expert on Unions.


----------



## donwilwol

So if you plane you piece back to where you think you've got most of your marks out, then hit it with the finish, you'll probably be pretty close to what you want.

your price is much darker than interior pine would ever get normally. Still not wrong, because exterior pine will get almost black, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## chrisstef

Very blotch prone shane but it fits in with the house decor. Our kitchen cabs are all knotty pine. These doors will replace the louvered ones shown here:


----------



## waho6o9

Nice finish on the pine Stef! Good job bro.

I like the chatter marks with the grain though.


----------



## donwilwol

BigRed. My first response was its been painted. Its hard to tell in the pictures so examine the edges close. Japanning is a sort of asphalt, which is brittle, so it tends to chip, not wear. If the edges of transition on both end of the plane look chipped, it's probably original. If they are smooth like worn, I'd say paint.


----------



## donwilwol

I probably missed it Stef, so you're trying to match stained pine. Sorry if I threw you off.


----------



## chrisstef

Its a "modern country" look in the house. The white painted trim the modern, the chatter marked pine will account for the country. It got the wifes approval! Onward ho baby.


----------



## terryR

Don, very cool knob on that 5 1/4! Def a keeper!

Stef, love the color of that pine. Wanna fly to Alabama and finish my bench?

If not, Thanks for sharing the recipe…


----------



## chrisstef

Id love to spend some time on the farm in alabama Terry. Ill bring babystef just prep the wife for a heavy dose of baby turd and the occasional shriek. Maybe we can even slap a saddle on the beast and Nathan can take him for a ride.


----------



## OnlyJustME

For some reason my beast (Bigfoot) doesn't like to have mini me on his back. lol

Pine looks good Stef. Real rustic country looking. I got some 11" wide boards recently from some kitchen cabs that were pulled out of some apartments i'm working on. They were original to the building which looks to me like it was built in the 60's. They used one long, wide solid piece of pine for the one shelf in the cabinet (some up to 6ft) and they are orange and hard. The drawers also had wax coated maple runners.

Cool aluminum knob Don.

BigRed to me it looks really thin like its a paint job but my union has almost no japanning left so i couldn't tell ya different really.


----------



## starringemma

What is the purpose of a plane till having it's shelves tilted back at the top?


----------



## DanKrager

Emma, Thanks for asking this question for me! I'm about to start construction of my till design and am torn about the tilt. It creates waste space behind. It is difficult and challenging to keep both long and short planes standing on their heels and not falling out if it is vertical. I suspect it's a practical thing of not having to secure the plane every time you put it back, which in my case could be troublesome.
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Emma ive gor mine tilted so the planes dont fall out. Nothin else holding them in there.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oooh I like that. I'm going to have to make mine with room to expand though;-)

On the union, I'm thinking it's been painted. But they did a better job removing the japanning than most repaints you get. I'm gonna use it for a while and see if it bugs me. 
Got sandblasting setup recently. Not gonna break it out til my bench is done though.


----------



## LukieB

*Dan*, the space behind the planes doesn't have to be wasted.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/62400

As much time as I spent on it,and as cool as I think it is, If I had to do it again (and I will) I would totally make one like Mos'
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/77910

*Stef*, I spy with my little eye a couple walnut knobs that look like they need polishing, : )


----------



## chrisstef

Lukie you are correct my friend. The shellac has been mixed and will be soon making french polish love to your knobs.


----------



## DanKrager

Lukie,
I really like your till! I have never seen one with planes oriented like that. it does save some depth because the taller part of the plane, the handle and blade, is up in the deeper space. The space behind is just neat by lifting the till! Very clever.
Here is the current plan subject to constant adjustment until construction starts:









I wish to put locking covers on these cases and haven't decided just how to do this. I haven't drawn it up but the sides of these cases is planned to be frame and panel like the Gerstner boxes, not 3/4" panels as shown. So, to work the access tilt will be challenging at least. I had been leaning heavily towards straight up and down with heavy magnets holding and safety cords from above. The traditional orientation is easier to just put the plane "away" between successive "races on the track". Any ideas are welcome and will be considered. Thank you.
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Just for the record, here is the other side:









DanK


----------



## LukieB

Dan, wow, that thing is gonna be awesome. Your sketch up planes, did you find those in the model warehouse, or did you draw them? They look good, like someone spent some time on em. I really like the magnet idea, it's amazing what those rare earth magnets will hold.


----------



## donwilwol

I did some rearranging today myself.










I've discovered if I put the rope out of the top of the strip, it becomes a one handed operation to hook and unhook.



















Which left some room to move my block planes










Dan, your drawings made me think of an idea. Use my rope idea, and make vertical slide out drawers (not sure how else to explain it) for the planes. No wasted space.


----------



## donwilwol

i found the secret to selling craftsman block planes. Just stick a transitional cap on it.


----------



## mochoa

Don, the aluminum tote is very nice.

Stef you know what looks sweet on old rustic stuff is the marks from the band saw still on them. Like old rough barn boards. I wonder if there is any way to put that on them after the fact? Like maybe with a light grazing pass.

Don that transitional cap iron looks sweet on the block plane but the lever cap would get in the way. I wonder if I could one of those on my new #62?


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## bandit571

Going to try to sell these as "parts Plane" on the bay









Will have clean the dust off, first. Base is a Union #4G. No cracks. Tote bolt has been snapped off in the hole.









Set also includes the "Union Mfg Co. NewBritain Ct" stamped iron, and chipbreaker. Note hole location. Also included









A lever [email protected] 2" wide. Will fit either a #4, or a #5.

(Suggested asking price????)


----------



## bandit571

Two planes that showed up last week, looking a bit abused









Are now making "Money shots in Oak"









May I present a Worth #4









Base is 10-1/4" long! Blade takes a decent shaving. Next, May I present









A "private Label" Hibbards True Value #3. With a brand, spanking new tote, thank you, very much. All of this









@ $25.00 at a local "Junk in the Box" store. Diamonds in the rough???


----------



## DanKrager

Don and Lukie, Thanks for the ideas. That rope rerouting is clever. The planes are from the 3d warehouse. So are the saws. Couldn't find any 45, 46 or 55. 
The base where the planes rest has T slots, you just can't see them from these angles. The base could swing up inside the frame like Lukie's whole front does, but I'm gonna try vertical on a test till and see how (un)handy that will be. 
DanK


----------



## racerglen

Best eee bay description o"day..

"does not have the option to do tongue on the edge of a board."

someone selling Veritas small plough plane..

;-0


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Picked up a Stanley Handyman today for $8, curious when you use it vs say a #3? Assume a longer piece based on its length.


----------



## donwilwol

Bravo, Handyman came in #3-#5 (I think) They were a much cheaper line made by Stanley. they can be tuned, but eat a good breakfast.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, Handyman in Numbers three through five


----------



## starringemma

Has anyone been to the hand plane museum?

http://www.takeadiptools.com/page17.php


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Ahh thanks Don & Bandit, it measures 14" sole end-to-end, guess that's a #5 (doesn't state) anywhere other than made in the USA.










Here are my other three planes, Fulton #4, & two Stanley #3s, ones an 1892 patent full S-casting & the other is a 1902 patent. Cleared up the soles of one Stanley & the Fulton, may or may not mess with the rest, they have character, kind of like that.



















The Handyman will get the full-treatment knowing it's their cheaper line. But I'd still like to know when to use this 14" planer.


----------



## bandit571

Just about anything a jack plane could do: Level a rough plank









to working a leg blank into a tapered leg









This will be what your 14" long plane should look like, when "refurbbed".

One can leave the iron squared across, to act like a smoother, or add a curve to the edge, to better smooth out rough lumber.









I have three #5s and a #5A. Each has a slightly different edge profile ground into the iron. These were just two of them.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Bandit thank you so much for the explanation sir, appreciate your expertise. Could you tell me what the angle-degree is for the curve-to-ege for smoothing out blade option? Looks like the same 25-30 deg sharp-bevel and maybe a 5-10 offset on each side?


----------



## donwilwol

I sharpen everything at 25 degrees. What you can also change is the amount of camber. The more camber, the faster the cut but the deeper scallop.


----------



## LukieB

*Bravo*, your sicknes…er I mean collection, is coming along quite nicely! I like your Fulton with the decal still on the handle. Very cool.
*
Don and Bandito,* What do you use to sharpen a camber like that? You got some sorta jig, or is that just some amazing handiwork on the bench grinder??


----------



## donwilwol

I just spin it by hand in the grinder then free hand on the stone.

its for rough work, so perfection isn't required, but after 2 or 3 its pretty easy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

These Stanley sheets have surfaced before, and are available on line. But this guy had a set in glass that 'wasn't for sale,' but he'd take $500 for them.


----------



## donwilwol

so nothing's for sale, but everything has a price kind of thing?


----------



## donwilwol

SO ….... I've determined I have a *BIG* problem. I just got a new Surface, which means I now have a piece of equipment I can easily use on a plane (the up in the air type), and Thursday evening on my flight home I discovered gogoinflight interent allows free shopping on ebay. So lets see, that's about 4 hours per week with nothing to do but ebay!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah Don, that's kind of it. My son actually talked with the guy and knew exactly what to say to the guy when he said it's not for sale.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And now I can't find the link to the cutsheets above ^ that someone on this forum shared with us. Anyone have it handy??


----------



## planepassion

Dan Krager, your mobile saw/plane till cart is an exceedingly intriguing idea.

Rolling it over to sit near your bench while you work, then putting away the tools and rolling it to its sitting place, makes a lot of sense. Build it soon brother and give us a field report on how it works for you.


----------



## Mosquito

Don't tell me that, Don… We got Surfaces from work as this years "tech gift"... next time I'm on a plane, may very well end up costing me money!

... I wonder if I could expense that as "expenses incurred while traveling"... "I swear, it wouldn't have happened if I wasn't traveling!"


----------



## waho6o9

And make the top part of the cart a lazy Susan so you can
twirl it around to get this and that.

Mobile carts rock.


----------



## Mosquito

Oh, and as far as how I grind the camber on my jack plane irons… I send them to Don lol


----------



## ShaneA

I bet he would take $500, who wouldn't? Is there any difference in these vs the ones that come up on ebay in the $10 range per sheet? Other than the frame…which obviously, you could make.


----------



## DanKrager

Brad, the tool carts are right behind me as I stand at the bench. They rotate easily on casters so I don't need a swivel. I have trained myself (am continuing to train myself) to never lay a tool on the work in progress or on the bench! So, these carts are the logical extension of a 30 year experiment. About 30 years ago I built a tool tier to hold all my current tools close to the bench (arms reach) and built a couple prototypes that were very successful. They were hauled to job sites so each was light but strong. Now it is time to up grade them to Gerstner quality cases and add proper storage for the hand tools I have "upgraded" to! You can see the originals in my LJ shop.

I've learned that the key to flexibility is indecision. I'm trying to remain flexible while firming up the design that can remain flexible. 
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Camber on a plane iron: I look for an item with the radius I need ( roll of tape,cup, bowl,etc) and draw on the iron the radius. I use a black sharpie to mark the line. I then just grind to the line. I THINK I use a 25* angle of grind. At least the rest on the grinder is set around that. Then a free-hand trip over a few stones and ( If there is some in the shop) then some fine sandpaper. If no paper available, I do have a Dremel….

Currently have just two with a full camber. A #33 Windsor with a 3" radius camber to work as a #40 Scrub plane. A Parplus #5 has an 8" radius, for Foreplane work. Some of the others just have the corners relieved a bit. But the rest of their edges are square across.

Three jack planes in the shop, and a "Super Jack" plane as well. Big guy is getting a lot of work as a BIG smoother.









(Smitty Touch) a #5 on the left, and a #5A on the right.


----------



## OnlyJustME

What's this Surface thing?

Dan K, you have to be careful with that key to flexibility. My key sometimes paralyzes me. (ok most of the time)

Smitty the only one i remember seeing was for the Stanley Hand Plane Instructions. I have them in pdf on my comp but the address in the properties of the file does not work.


----------



## donwilwol

What's this Surface thing?

Surface

Edited to fix the link.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I thought it was something like that after reading Mosquito's post but when i first started reading your post i was thinking a new portable bench top surface. lol


----------



## donwilwol

I'm looking for a #6 cap with the top or lever broke off. Anybody have one they'd be willing to part with?


----------



## bandit571

While looking around over SMC, saw an old thread reborn. It seems they have rediscovered a little hand plane from ….......Harbor Freight. ( Horrors!)

So, I thought i might dredge this little guy back up.









Either as a #3 sized ( IF that) smoother, or









a larger version of a Stanley #40 Scrub plane. I sat mine beside a #3 smoother plane, it is about 3/8' or so shorter than the #3. The width is the same, though.

One fellow even "adapted" the base of a #33 to hold a stanley #3 frog/iron/chipbreaker/lever cap, and set the angle of the dangle to just under 48*. I suppose IF one has a few spare parts….

Mine costs about the same as the Sales Tax of them "Premium Planes" being sold. Apparently, some think the handles alone are worth the $9 spent on one of these little planes.

Another asked IF an IBC iron was being made for the #33! Yeah, right! A $100 iron in a $9 plane????

So far, I had this as a scrub plane for about a year, I have had to sharpen the iron…....Once! I will say that this is one hungry little beast. Takes a nice big bite, and doesn't even slow down.

Under the single iron, there are just three "points" for it to rest on. I went and level them so the iron won't rock. I tuned the cap iron to lay flat on the iron. Iron was ground to a~ 3" radius as a camber. Sides and sole are flat, and square to each other. Left them fancy handles alone, look kind of nice.

I guess that is why it is used as an Avatar??


----------



## starringemma

This video kinda bugged me… why should you have to tune a new $45 block plane? Shouldn't they come already tuned?


----------



## bandit571

Because THAt particular plane needed a lot of work, out of the package. The few block planes that are new, and don't need a tune up out of the box have the letters L-N, or L-V on them. Sales tax on either of them would about pay for a "Vintage" Block plane I get off of the Fleabay site.

As for that $45 block plane, I can walk into Menards and buy the same one for #31.00 +tax. I could then spend the weekend tuning it up. I think I will stick with my Vintage ones, instead..









Sargent 306/Craftsman Block plane.


----------



## Dcase

lots of post this weekend. I got some catching up to do…

I got myself a new plane this weekend… I will post more about it tomorrow and will do a review..


----------



## ShaneA

Did you go WR Dan? Nice shaving, you should be a consultant on advertising shoots for hand planes.


----------



## starringemma

Bandit,

That's kinda my unannounced point. Would a person have had to tune up a new plane in 1920? Manufactures were more interested in having a quality product than in making a profit and something they hope will have to replaced in a short period of time.


----------



## bandit571

Was atime, that whenone bought say, a chisel, all one got was the UNSHARPENED chisel, sans handle. Buyer was expected to make their own handles, and sharpen the edge to their own specs.

Stanley was more concerned about some other company making a small improvement to compete with Stanley's line-up, that they would go out and buy that company out ( Union Mfg. Co. about 1917) just to keep a complete "market share".

The "new Block planes by Stanley are getting a little better, but, still need to work them over. Even an L-N out of the box will need a little tune-up out of the box. Mainly hone the blade.

Stanley was famous for cutting any corner they could, to make building a tool as cheaply to the company as they could. Soon caught up with them, so the "budget lines came out. What would have been tossed in the 'recycle bin at the factory, was rebadged as a Budget Line Plane. It kept their "Premium Planes " at a higher level, at least to the "common buyers". Under the paint, was just the same plane. By the early 50s, got to the point that even the common buyer couldn't tell any difference. Downhill from there.

Now, stanley IS trying to bring back the "Better Grade" planes of old, as the "Sweetheart line". They still need worked over, but at least Stanley is trying…

That block plane i showed in the last post? Took maybe and hour to tune up. Black japaning was intact, brass did need some shinning up, iron needed the most work. Still maybe an hour's worth of simple elbow grease is all it needed.









About the same as a new one takes. Bet mine was a little less in cost, though….


----------



## bandit571

In the 1920s? Well they would have had to take the plane out of a cardboard box, wipe off all the Cosmolene applied to prevent rust while sitting on a stores shelf. The iron would need to be sharpened to the user's specs. At least a good honing on an oil stone. Stanley called it a whet stone. Stanley would include a manual, telling all about that new plane, and how to care for it. And that was about it. Workers used them everyday, and knew what they needed in a plane, or any other tool. Stanley tended to listen to them back then.

Nowadays?????

I think I will stick to my old timers.









Both of these were made BEFORE the Roaring 20s


----------



## shampeon

Two things. In the olden days, they didn't worry so much about things like fettling the soles as we do now. There was also not as much expectation to create plug-and-play products.


----------



## starringemma

Bandit,
I guess I was wrong and assuming things again based on my very narrow thinking. I just assume that older is always better as far as quality and pride in making a product without as much focus on making a profit.

I see hand planes with the kidney shaped key holes on the lever cap and just assume it's not as good because I know it's not as old as the straight key hole lever caps.


----------



## starringemma

Shamp,
Googling fettling…

edit:
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-fettling.htm


----------



## bandit571

Fettling is the "art' of turning a trashed plane into a premium user. To make a plane into something "in fine fettle". It is the process of cleaning, adjusting, fine tuning, and anything else to get a plane into even "User" shape. From









this old plane, into









this. It involves sharpening the iron, fitting the frog to the base so that it sits perfectly, flattening the sole and squaring the sides to the sole. If there is a chipbreaker in the mix, one has to fit it to the iron. lever cap has to be fitted as well. All edges that might be involved incutting will get a polish to them. Cutter assemby adjusted to produce the desired shaving. Whether it be a Micron thin shaving for a smooth plane, or shavings the thickness of an Olde Groat ( English coin) That is what a fettled plane can do.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Emma, your certainly not the only one with that line of thinking.

Off topic, but I am taking a hiatus from ebay. I have too many planes that need "fettled."


----------



## shampeon

The point basically is that a) having a sole flat to within +/- .0001" doesn't really matter for woodworking and b) any foundry casting iron for planes back in the day wasn't going to bother doing it poorly.

But bandit consistently demonstrates the principle that a plane is just a jig for a sharpened blade. Get the jig set up correctly, you'll get nice shavings.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

"Fettle me this Batman"...learned something new today…"fettling", I figured it was just called restoring, but cool that planes have a unique title.

Anyone know where I can find a Stanley #140 Skew Block Plane?

Found an interesting site this morning, http://rexmill.com/ (great plane 101 site with excellent pictorals).


----------



## wingate_52

I was taught to "fettle"as above, my new Stanley No. 4 1/2 and Record No.6 planes in the first week of college in the late 60's. Both planes were new then and I still use them today. New QS blades and chipbreakers, and yolks.


----------



## wingate_52

As well as these, I have 4 more No.5's and 4 more no.4's. Another no.6 and a QS 62 plus block planes , ploughs and rebates, routers plus the hardboard plane.







http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Woodwork%20Planes/P1020660_zpsa563ec67.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## Dcase

Wingate- That is a very fine set of planes.

Don, that aluminum knob is sweet

Scott, I love that music video for "Thrift Shop". That song & video are the most original that I have heard/seen in years. "I'm a take your grandpa's style, naw for real ask your grandpa can I have his hand me downs"


----------



## LukieB

*Wingate*, very nice looking family ya got going there. I kinda like that Record blue…..

*Bravo* What are you looking to spend?? I'm sure you saw the ones that are on ebay right now….
Larry Meeker has a few listed on his site right now

http://WWW.PATENTED-ANTIQUES.COM/Backpages/T-F-S/stanplanes/Stan-Blks.html


----------



## LukieB

Still no bidder's on Don's #4 with the checkered bloodwood tote…..http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46820

Don's paying for shipping, so don't hesitate to bid…or throw out a comment, to help get it back to the top of the forums list.

Just an update on Jess-They bumped up Jesse's MELD score (the how bad you need a liver score) He's now a 25 out of 28. So hopefully we'll be getting that transplant call soon.

Thanks again for all your thoughts, prayers, and financial support. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Dcase

So I got my tax return last week and decided to blow some of it on tools. I went to my local Woodcraft store and had myself a couple hundred dollar shopping spree 

I have wanted to try out a WoodRiver plane for a while now so I decided to go ahead and buy one. I decided to get the #3 size. I plan on doing a detailed review later but here is the quick one.

The first thing I noticed when I picked the plane up was the weight. The plane has very thick castings and is a lot heavier then a Stanley #3. The frog and frog bedding were flat and looked well machined.

The sole of the plane was not dead flat out of the box but it was damn close. It probably would have worked fine the way it was but I went ahead and flattened it anyway. I started on 220 grit paper and after only a couple of minuets the sole was flat.

Now onto the iron/breaker

Right away I noticed a problem with the chip breaker. One corner of the chip breaker was not in contact with the iron at all. The grinding on the front and back side of the breaker was very poorly done. 









At first I thought I could easily correct the problem but it ended up taking me over an hour of work before I was able to get the breaker to sit flush at the edge. Had I known it was going to be that much work to correct this problem I would have brought back and exchanged with another one.

As bad as the chip breaker was I expected the iron to need a lot of work as well. To my surprise the iron required very little work to get it sharp. The back of the iron was really close to flat and only required about 5-10 min of lapping before it was polished flat. The factory bevel was nice and square so once the back was polished all it needed was a little honing.

The whole chip breaker problem really had me feeling down on this plane. I know I probably just got a bad one from the batch but never the less all that time spent to tune the breaker had me thinking I waisted my money on this plane. My feelings changed for the better as soon as I used the plane though.

Tested it out on some cherry wood and I was really impressed with this plane. The added mass of the plane really does make a difference. Other then the chip breaker I was really impressed with how ready to use this plane was out of the box. I will get really picky and do a longer review on it later..


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome. Look forward to the full review, Dan.


----------



## bandit571

Watch a little Underhill online yesterday. One of the episodes showed off what all went into a Schwarz Tool Chest. You should have seen all them molding planes!

Random shot









Oh, I suppose I could find a picture of a plane









That any better??


----------



## lysdexic

Dan,

If you love the WR V3 #3, I have a #4 that I would easily part with.

Off topic: I was kinda fascinated by Macklemore. In fact, that tune is still stuck in my head. He is independent and has not signed with a record label. So, his popularity is based on concerts and the internet. Still, his album debuted at no. 1 on iTunes last October.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"I study art. The greats were not great because at birth they could paint. The greats were great because they painted A LOT." Macklemore get s regular airtime in my shop.


----------



## Dcase

Scott, I will give some thought on that #4. Not sure yet if I want/need another one.


----------



## LeChuck

Personally, I love the Woodriver #5 that I have. It's heavy and smooth, while the blade seems to keep a sharp edge forever. Based on my experience with it, I won't look anywhere else for a #4, when I can afford it, to replace my Anant. I'm particularly keen on the bedrock style adjustment for moving the frog without having to take the blade off, just in case.


----------



## lysdexic

I agree that, after fettling, the WR planes are nice planes. It is the handle that I don't care for. I have other smoothers that I prefer and I know that I will never reach for the WR again.Just being honest. I've really no interest in taking the time to re-shape the tote. Especially since I plan one either selling it or donating it one day.


----------



## chrisstef

I hate it when my sweaters get all pilly.


----------



## JayT

Stef, take that down before bhog sees it and gets the wrong idea-that ER visit would be funny, though.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Hilarious JayT


----------



## lysdexic

Is that available in the States?


----------



## chrisstef

Yup Scotty, you can find them in halloween shops next to the clowns wig.


----------



## chrisstef

And for a test fit ….









Daaatss niicceee.


----------



## donwilwol

Daaatss niicceee +2


----------



## ShaneA

Gonna look good with the finish you were showing the other day. Hardware plans yet?


----------



## bandit571

He's at it again..

Started a TV table tonight. Had a bit of scrubbing to do, first









It works, but it was taking too long. time for the big boy to get to work









Parplus#5, with a cambered iron.









Had to recycle some old oak. Using two pieces for leg blanks. Wound up using quite a few planes, just to make four legs









Just a little time in the Dungeon Shop….


----------



## lysdexic

Well done Stef. Can you show us the back?


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno if that pic will post but 8" dummy strap hinges heart style.

Link: http://www.hardwaresource.com/hinges/SPECIALTY+HINGES/Strap+Hinge+-+Dummy+Strap+Hinges/Dummy+Strap+Hinges/Dummy+Straps%2C+Heart+Style


----------



## bhog

Haaa ^ nice.

Jay I actually stole your squirrel for a few mins and taught him to nibble off pubes,you're welcome.All it took was a little peanut butter.

Steffy whats behind door #2? Is that where (ya know) it happens.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty, always wantin to see the back side. You know i like your style.










Hog - to the right houses cooking implements and to the far right, the basement door. Youd have to look far and wide to find the place it happens … Ya know lol.


----------



## ShaneA

That is where he keeps the gimp…

Those "hinges" will take it to the next level, plus the finish, going to surpass the louvered doors, easily.


----------



## lysdexic

I really dig what you're doing Stef. With the separate panels and the knots, I think you made the right decision to forgo the extra texturing.

Speaking of doors, I am spending the evening trying to find replacement sliding doors for an up coming screened in porch. Any of you guys have opinions on door manufacturers - Lincoln, Anderson, Jeld-Wen, Pella etc?


----------



## chrisstef

Shane / Lys - much thanks fellas. I honestly wouldnt even show you guys the original mock up with all the texture. Hideous. There will be some subtle disfigurements all though. Keepin it antique and kinda country and a lil rustic.

Theres an 8' Anderson slider at the house here Scott and i will say its a fine smooth assembly. Id go with grills between the glass though. Our grill has popped off at least 15 times and broke once. I cant speak to any others though.

http://m.urbandictionary.com/#define?term=clown%20wig


----------



## CL810

Gutsy effort Stef and it paid off - good work my man!


----------



## OnlyJustME

LoL Thanks Stef. I had no idea where the clown wig came into it.

Nice doors.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Stef.


----------



## lysdexic

Clown wig. LOL! I feel that I have learned something today and grown as individual.


----------



## chrisstef

I cant believe that i snuck the ole clowns wig by you guys! Glad i expand your repitour OGSB. Stefs packin it in, my work is done here.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Designed & built a cool little honing dragster for my wood plane blades & chisels. This old chisels blade was sharpened with a potato I think, it was in bad shape, think this Stanley is my 1902 patent and it now cuts see-thru ribbons, haven't even given the sole on this plane the treatment yet….or "fettled" it, lol.


----------



## lysdexic

BGT, very resourceful. How do you keep the iron/chisel square? Beautiful plane BTW.


----------



## waho6o9

Impressive Bravo, me likey.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Thanks lys, very easy actually, I just used a mini-square initially, but realized the hardwood was square and measured from the edge and it's spot on and quick to adjust. I may add some form of auto-squaring mechanism to it later. This with my little Larson's will get me by for now. I was just amazed how quick and accurate the plane blade & chisel sharpened.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bravo, well done! Looks like a real-life Pixar character, too. Very cool.

Very random picture of tonight's shop distraction.


----------



## LukieB

*Stef*, very nice man, those things look freaking awesome. And thank you, like Scotty, I have learned something new today.

*Bravo*, very impressive indeed. love the honing guide, the plane and the shavin's


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smitty, Hmm?

Looking good Stef.

Bandit never tires.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Thanks guys, Smitty what am I looking at there sir?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fixing a table for my brother-in-law. Base is absolutely hosed / unstable. Sliding dovetails are cut into a hub that is softwood; legs are maple-like but i"m not sure at all. Some yahoo tried to stabilize the whole thing with finish nails once upon a time. Ugh.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, your projects are never boring.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I like to aggravate myself.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like a new hub coming up?

Found some figured oak tonight









Just have to sit them where they can show off. Table top is now in the clamps, as well









We'll see about how well them latest planes do…

Speaking of planes









How about a M-F #8???


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hub is veneered, Bandit. A ton of work to make a new one, so I opted for the half-ton approach.










Now to pare the tails of the legs so the 'cross' sits atop them to provide good hold, and we're good. I intend to drive a single screw through the cherry pieces, into each leg, for glue up to really stabilize everything. Predrilled and recessed, of course.

Cross is made with half-lap joint. Very snug to itself and when fitted to the hub. A decent approach. A large wooden plate covers all this per the original design, so it'll be invisible when assembled.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and yes. Speaking of planes. How about a Stanley #17 block?


----------



## bandit571

Or, would you prefer an #18, type 2?







Make that twice?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nah, then I'd go with a S18.


----------



## bandit571

See how many you can make out in the next picture


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

I'd love to get my hands on a little #18, type 2, hard to find.

Oh yeah

*BREAKING NEWS: *

My dragster honing guide can NOW be used as a touchpad holder, lol, went out in the shop and my wife was chilling at the table with her toy sitting on the dragster, too funny!

Whoduhthunk it'd double as a Grandkid dragster & touchpad holder?


----------



## OnlyJustME

I see an info-mercial coming soon. lol


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Sounds high, but either of these worth the asking price?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Early-Stanley-120-Type-3-Block-Plane-/330861970800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d08e90570

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-18-Type-2-knuckle-cap-low-angle-block-plane-12341-/160972730687?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257ab8f13f


----------



## bandit571

Saw a small plane on ebay the other day. Seems someone added a tote to the rear of a common block plane. Even changed the front kanoobie as well. Looked like a liberty bell cap iron, that was downsized to match. "Handyman #1"


> ?


 Tote was kind of flat sided.

Look almost like someone had taken a 9-1/2 and added a few extra parts. I 'll have to do a search again, just to find the little Bast3424d…..


----------



## bandit571

I think I paid $6 for mine, plus the usual S&H, about $11 total for a Stanley #18, type 2. I also paid about the money for a Sargent306/Craftsman blockplane









luck of the draw???


----------



## donwilwol

Bravo, the #120 is way out of line. I've got one or 2 i'd sell cheaper than that. I've got a craftsman knock off i've been thinking of giving away.

The 18's usually sell a little higher, but if your patient you can find a fixer upper a little cheaper, but $28 isn't terrible.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Thanks for the intel Don & bandit.

I'm game Don, if you have one or two you'd sell for a more reasonable price. I thought it sounded high, but just wasn't sure. I have PayPal, I guess shoot me a pm if you're interested. I've almost picked up one of these small planes at Ace Hardware, but just couldn't force myself to do the chinese no-name thing. I love old workable fixer upper tools.

I'll keep my eyes open for a No-18 decently priced, those are just really classic looking. I just figured $28 was a bit high for it.


----------



## chrisstef

Seems like quite the project evening out there fellas. Everyone was gettin busy. After i departed from you fellas i mixed up 16oz of amber shellac for the wash coat on the doors. Now ive got to make it through 9 hours of work, dinner, and baby bed time before i can huff that 190 proof alcohol.

Bravo - nice ingenuity there. Where'd ya get those wheels? Highjack the neighbors kids skateboard?

Smitty - if i could steal one thing from your shop it wouldnt even be your windsor green paint, id go straight for that hold fast. I love that thing. Also, you made a good call hogging out the cross in the base. Smart fella. Looks like it will be a much more solid fix.

Keep the clowns wig tight fellas. BHog will love ya for it.


----------



## bhog

LOL Steffy loves the smell…

Scott,I would say that those you listed were ok-fine doors.If you want the best its Wasau IMHO.They may be branded as waudena where youre at.Thicker steel,option of wood on the inside,or metal that actually looks like wood.Sweeps that wont slide off every 3rd time you open the door.Better hinges standard.Top quality.


----------



## mochoa

Good looking door Stef!

Bravo, that jig is cool! Well done.

Great solution Smitty, that dado saw is money.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Thanks ya'll, Chrisstef, the skateboard wheels broke the $5 project budget, bought a sacrificial skateboard for $5 on Sat @a flea market, which doubled my project costs overall, but I finished the project in half the time.

Ya see it breaks down like this, my Budget at Completion for this project was $5 and my projects Earned Value was $5 (can't Earn more than the [email protected]), so while my Cost Performance Index was 0.5 (less than 1.0 = negative performance), my Schedule Performance Index was 1.5 (above 1.0 = positive performance). Basically it cost more but finished early.

Studying for my PMP certification and just reaped the opportunity to apply something I learned 23 years ago, .


----------



## donwilwol

Studying for my PMP certification

Oh no….....


----------



## chrisstef

See Bravo, if you just hijacked the neighbors board you woulda been in the money. Kids just get hurt on those things anyway, woulda saved his folks a bunch of money in the long run. <--Justification.


----------



## OnlyJustME

BGT that 18 looked like it was repaired too.

Wausau is really high quality but the price is too. Aren't they based in New England too?

If you have the money for Wausau check out these too http://www."solarinnovations":http://www.solarinnovations.com/.com/
I've installed them and they are really good quality too. Maybe a little much for just replacing a patio slider but nothing like opening up a whole wall of your house.


----------



## LukieB

Hey,did you guys see this? http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46895 Amazing work.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, gave a few planes a work out tonight, on a Pine table top









A Union #5A, trying to flatten the two boards









Took a Handyman #1204 for a spin









New Kid on the block, a Hibbards True Value #3. Flipped the top over









and scrubbed a lot of nastiness off. Started to get the big guys after this piece of pine









this is the #6c, rebuilt from the wrecked DE6c, next









the Savage #6 smooth bottom plane. Did not notice any difference in using either style.


----------



## starringemma

Stanley Aluminum Totes:

I know they were made for shop classes but what #'s and types did they come on? Did they also have aluminum knobs. Was there the risk of getting aluminum poisoning through the palm of your hand from using aluminum totes? I'm assuming that there's a lot of counterfeit aluminum totes do to the ease of home aluminum smelting.

smelt is awesome with tartar sauce.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have not done any buying lately since I bought my 602 from Lance. Very little time or money to even do anything.

Like I said my father in law passed away end of October and my mother just passed away 18 Janurary. She left me owner of 5K life insurance and I use it to pay off my father in laws funeral expences and should be getting his ashs back this week.

Hope everyone is doing better them me. 
Arlin


----------



## waho6o9

Hang in there Arlin, Godspeed buddy.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Waho

I know it just will not get as bad this year as last year.

Arlin


----------



## WhoMe

Ok, Stanley #78 rabbet planes. 
I have a old one with a broken nose and missing the fence and depth stop. It is one prior to the blade depth lever adjuster and has the Stanley 78 in the old English type text. 
I am looking to purchase on and would like to get the same era as my broken one but for those who use theirs, how do you adjust the blade depth without the depth lever? Is it taps with a hammer?
Is the depth lever really an advantage? I am wondering because the bull nose portion never had the depth lever in any vintage of the 78.
Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## donwilwol

I set my 78 just like a do a scraper. Set it flat on the bench with a business card under one end. After a while you'll figure out the best thickness card and how far forward. Set the iron so it touched the bench. Any minor adjustments can be tapped with a hammer but I just use my fingers to slide it with just a little tension still on it.


----------



## donwilwol

Hang in there Arlin.

Emma, I just post a #5 1/4 back a few pages were a friend of mine made me a custom aluminum knob. None were ever produced that I know of. The aluminum totes typically came on the 5 1/4, but a few on #5s as well. I've seen them on others, but don't think they were original to anything beyond the 5 and 5 1/4 but have never seen anything written to that affect.


----------



## chrisstef

Hang tight Arlin better days are on their way. Feel the love from that little grandchild of yours. Nothing more pure buddy.


----------



## LukieB

Hang in there Arlin, Stef is right, better days are on their way. Thoughts and prayers are with you.

I'm sure most of you saw this, cause you're on my buddy list and get an E-mail informing you of a new post. But I've learned in the last couple weeks that there's a lot of "lurkers" following this thread who don't post much, so check this out…

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46941









I made a comment about his amazing work, even posted a link here. A couple hours later I had a PM from him asking if he could help out and donate some of his work to the cause. Just amazing, the outpouring of support from everyone, plane donors, bidders, and everyone who helped out by giving…and praying. Thank you all so much, you guys are amazing!


----------



## chrisstef

Lurkers? I havent scared them off yet? Im gonna need to try harder 










Al loves him some Barbie … and sweet mustaches.


----------



## Dcase

WhoMe, I have an older type #78 and I do pretty much the same as what Don said to do. It will take a little bit to get it right where you want it but once its set its set.


----------



## bandit571

Anybody else use a #6 AS a smooth plane?









Or, am I working too hard at this little table top. I do like the way it shines up the surface, though









Or, should I down-size to a #3?









Lighter weight, but a lot more shoving along a surface…


----------



## Gshepherd

I see everyone is hard at it and hopefully everyone will dig a little deeper if they can to help those in need.

Stef, Oh we all know Al does loves his Barbie…... Here is Al showing off his fuzzy Tiger side. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## chrisstef

Ahhh Shep how ive missed you buddy.


----------



## DaddyZ

Lurker Here !!

What happened to your teeth Stef ?


----------



## chrisstef

DaddyZ - you think that wrestling that zebra for its fur was easy or that chain wrapped around my waist clamped itself? I kinda like the 7-10 split look of my teeth. (possibly the first bowling reference made on the epic thread lol)


----------



## DaddyZ

Yea those Zebra get kind of Wild… How did you talk the 3 bears out of thier Prize


----------



## Gshepherd

Wow guys, where does Zebra come into play here…..... It is Tiger…... Or as Stef's buddys call him Little Trigger Tiger…... Grrrrrrrrrrrrr….....................


----------



## chrisstef

Shep - i believe that white tigers are on the endarged species list, i couldnt come to terms with wrestling one of those for its hide. I have cleverly disguised the zebra fur to mimic those of the majestic white tiger. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, eyes need a refesher after all of that..

So, Some random shots from a tabletop









Using a #6 as a smoother?









maybe a #3 would be better









which block plane would you use. this one, or









this one? Looks better than the fashion show from Squirt.org, doesn't it?


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I used to use my #6 more as a smoother plane but that changed when I got a #5 1/2. I now use my 5 1/2 to smooth larger areas like table tops.

Nothing beats a #4 1/2 when it comes to smoothing wide panels though.


----------



## bandit571

I use the Union #5A more to level the playing field, than as a smoother. But, for some reason, I seem to like them #6s, BOTH of them. Have yet to find any difference between a "C" model, and a smooth model.

Been putting that old Hibbards True Value #3 to work lately. It is "time-sharing" with the M-F #8. Can ALMOST tell a difference between those two planes. Helps when things are sharp…


----------



## Bertha

posting to get to the bottom. Good stuff here!


----------



## Bertha

Damn, Son. Stef is that your real teeth or are you licking your uppers? Either way…hot.


----------



## donwilwol

Is that Al lurking in the background?


----------



## chrisstef

Thats my West Virginia smile there homey. Gummin it up.


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my goodness, seriously…is that a male or female? Scary stuff.


----------



## CoolerJack

Hello All

Around 12 months ago I bought a shed and built myself a workbench.
I needed to flaten the top and started looking on Ebay for a suitable plane.
12 months later I now have around 20 planes in various states.
(Stanley #3 #4 #4 #4.5 #5 #5.5 #6 #8 #9.5 #46 #71.5 #75 #78 #78 #99 #102 #271 
Acorn #4 
Record #4 #4.5 #7 #50 #220)
I know that this is a problem so I am now in rehab ( and refurb of my plane collection )

Here is my latest purchase that arrived today 
as advertised (small metal wood plane,age unknown needs cleaning) 
and delivered (all for the pricely sum of £5.50 )









I removed the iron and after 2 mins cleaning I had this -








V Shaped Logo Dating it to around 1912-1918 

A little rusty but I'm sure I will be after 95+ Years.


----------



## CoolerJack

Some of the line up


----------



## chrisstef

Mmmm V logo.


----------



## OnlyJustME

that white one really stands out.


----------



## CoolerJack

I also found this blog/site on block planes

http://virginiatoolworks.wordpress.com/tools/stanley-planes/date-your-block-plane-type-study/

I'd say it's worth a look


----------



## CoolerJack

The white one is an Acorn #4 ( Cheap UK Stanley Made I Think )

I did an article about it here http://lumberjocks.com/coolerjack/blog/31522


----------



## LukieB

Coolerjack, 
Welcome to the asylum. hope you're not looking to get better, nothing but a whole bunch of enablers around here : ) Nice line up, I agree with Matt, that white one really stands out. Is that a custom job?, it looks really nice…

Edit: Man I type slow,,,,I see that it's an Acorn…very cool


----------



## bhog

Filthy spam


----------



## chrisstef

^ Dirty Hog.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## TechRedneck

Lurker here:

This thread is part of the daily routine, I usually use the iPad which is a PITA to type on but have the laptop tonight with a real keyboard. I try to avoid this site during work hours because… well you all know










here is my favorite little block doin its thing.


----------



## chrisstef

Tablets do suck for typing. Nice shot there tech. After handling the veritas saws for a while the look of that block plane doesnt offend me any more. Gossamer shavings help too.


----------



## TechRedneck

Chris

I do have a number of other vintage blocks, but that veritas just works nice. Also have one of those veritas DT saws and like it as well, hangs with it's vintage buddies (waiting for a Brit type rehab)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Just another lurker. My wife says she doesn't care how many planes I buy. As long as I only look at "tool porn.".


----------



## OnlyJustME

She's definitely a keeper then. 
She doesn't know the cost of them LV or LN planes does she? And don't show her the price of a infill plane either, unless you want her to change her mind.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mike, that is a nice pic! Good looking shaving, too.

Question for the panel: What conditions in the plane's setup increase the likelihood of a straight shaving vs. one that curls tightly around itself? The japanese competition, and rob cosman for example, create long and wispy shavings…


----------



## Mosquito

Maybe it's just the shaving thickness perhaps? Chipbreaker distance to edge of the iron? Whether you pull the shaving out, or let it do its thing? That's a good question Smitty, I look forward to the discussion of it.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe it's the size of the plane?









Just an old #6c…..


----------



## chrisstef

Mouth opening? Grain orientation?


----------



## bandit571

Stock for the aprons is now in house! Just some 1×3s, looks like either Beech, or Sycamore! Needs a going over with a plane or two.

Film @11:00

Did try a smaller plane, just to see some ribbons









Getting there???


----------



## bandit571

"Mouth opening, Grain orientation"

Great line to set Al off ( again).

How close can an old #6's mouth be set? Seems to like that old Pine 2x. Barely slowed down over the knots. The same knots that were STOPPING a #3, at that! Gotta love them big guys ( Ooooops, now Al will be after me,too)

The #8 was just a little too big for the runway, the two #6s were just about right. More ribbon Work??









Kind of a fly-away stuff…


----------



## carguy460

I think I was just called a lurker by Lukie…he's probably right, I haven't had much to say since the basement project got kicked off…but the end is near, and rust hunting season is getting closer…

I think the last thing I posted here was about a blue 71, asking if anyone knew if that could be original paint…Consensus was that it wasn't original…I got upset, hoped yall were wrong, and tried one more resource before I stripped the blue all away, and alas, straight from Mr. Leach, "Stanley never used that finish on cast iron."

Well dang…looks like its off with the blue!


----------



## Mosquito

I don't think the size of the plane has much to do with curly vs flat shavings.

Same block plane taking two different depths of cut. 


















Same board with a #5 1/2 thin shaving









Same edge with a #4 1/2 thin shavings









#7 with thin shavings









Same piece #7 with thicker shavings









None of these pictures were taken for the express purpose of researching this. They're just pictures I already had. I'm genuinely interested in this discussion, though.


----------



## bandit571

I have gotten "rolls" of Moxxon TP on a few planes. And they were fairly thin sheets.









There are curls, and there are









Just depends on how thick the cut is. Some are a bit better than others, though









A Worth #4, taking on some edge grain, to level a couple aprons. Even tM-F #8 got a little bit









While working over some face grain.


----------



## Dcase

The finer the shaving the less it curls. I have my smoothers set with the chip breakers really close to the cutting edge and I lower the depth wheel just enough to where the blade starts to cut the wood.

Here is a good photo example that I found in my collection…

In this first photo I have a Stanley #5 set with the chip breaker close to the edge, a tighter mouth and depth set for a fine shaving..









This next photo is the same plane and same iron (was not sharpened any different). Only thing different is I moved the chip breaker back from the edge a little bit and set the depth for a deeper cut. 









I think it all boils down to two main factors.. The distance the chip breaker is from the cutting edge and the depth of the cut.

The mouth opening plays some factor but I have been able to get some really fine shavings with out having a really tight mouth.


----------



## WhoMe

Coolerjack, thanks for the link on the block plane dating. I was wondering if there was such a thing but never got around to looking for it. Based on the info, one #18 is of the 1901-1902 vintage and the other is of the 1903-1909 vintage. Now I know. Pretty cool.
Thanks


----------



## dbray45

I bought a Stanley #113 type 1 on the bay, should be getting it today or tomorrow - will post pictures when they arrive.


----------



## donwilwol

David, how did you type the #113. I don't think I've ever found that info?


----------



## dbray45

Let me get back to you on that - if I recall the plane was stamped - it is an early 113.


----------



## DouginVa

Anybody have a proven technique of cleaning up/refurbisning nickel plating? I just acquired a Stanley #55 and want to bring back the luster in the finish. There is very little rust. I was worried that if I tried electrolysis, like I do on other planes, it would damage the nickel plating.

The plane is also missing one of the fences and all of the cutters are loose….the original boxes/sleeves for the cutters were not provided.










I also believe the "cam rest" is missing from the plane. Anybody have any suggestions on where to find either part?

My immediate concern is how to safely remove teh rust without damaging the nickel finish and to restore it's luster.


----------



## Mosquito

This is the best I've been able to come up with in the past for a #113
http://www.oldtooluser.com/TypeStudy/StanNo113cpTypestudy.htm


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Doug, my #50 survived with it's nickel finish intact and brighter after an overnight in evaporust. I know others have used less and more harsh processes… That nickel is generally tough to abuse.


----------



## Mosquito

When I cleaned up my #45 and my #71 (both Nickle plated), I just used evaporust on them. The only difficult part was that you don't really want to be soaking the wood handles in evaporust.

For the missing parts, nhplaneparts (on eBay) has a lot of plane parts, but I haven't looked to see what he's got for #55 parts right now. Could always send him a message too, to see if he's got something that would work.

I think there was someone on eBay that may have been selling reproduction #55 cutter boxes as well. I bought a #46 cutter box from him.

EDIT: This was the guy. Don't see any #55 boxes, but I'm sure with dimensions provided, you could probably get him to make one for you: http://www.ebay.com/sch/mllrs41/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Mos, its added to the list


----------



## Dcase

I check my local Craigslist page just about every day for tools and have done so for the past couple years. During the past couple years I have purchased about 5 planes that were posted on my local CL… They hardly ever come up for sale… Until today 

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/tls/3633766885.html

I am all over this one


----------



## ShaneA

Good luck Dan. Is he selling as a lot or piecemeal?


----------



## Dcase

Not sure, I emailed him and asked that very question. I hope its not as one set because I am not looking to spend that kind of money… I am really interested in the molding planes and the Stanley planes if the price is right. Hopefully hes not one of these guys that wants 5x what the plane would sell for on ebay.


----------



## donwilwol

That's quite a bundle Dan.


----------



## OnlyJustME

nice treasure trove if the price is right.


----------



## chrisstef

Gloat Alert …

I love coming home from work to a flat rate box from a fellow LJ. We may never be rich monetarily but we will always be rich with the generosity of others. BHog, youre one heck of a fine gentleman.










6 chisel handles, 2 pieces of quilted big leaf maple, a raised panel and piece of that wonderful mahogany from Shep, button shellac, a bunch of coffee, and a spectacular carving mallet.

A haul fit for a king.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice score.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, Bhog! You are truly a man upon men!!


----------



## JayT

Well, here is what was waiting for me when I got home










And unlike some nameless HPOYD contributor that posts staged photos to gain sympathy, the shovel was the only tool used to clear this off.


----------



## chrisstef

You call that snow JayT? What did you do shovel all the snow from your driveway into one pile then put the shovel against it to measure


----------



## BigRedKnothead

And here I thought those silver packets were capri-suns. I sure could go for one of those.


----------



## JayT

What did you do shovel all the snow from your driveway into one pile then put the shovel against it to measure

Yep, that's exactly what I did. The snow is in one plie-a 70ft long one.


----------



## chrisstef

No fun there brother. That stuff is headed my way too. We could get 12" we could get 3" no one knows as of yet. That could put us up around 4 feet in the last month. Unreal.

Now excuse me im gonna go fondle some big leaf maple.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Wow Chrisstef, You must have hit the right spot last time you and Bhog got together. LOL

Nice care package Bhog. You truly are a gentleman.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I was thinking/hoping the same, BigRed
-

Nice JayT… I'm hoping for some of that tomorrow


----------



## chrisstef

OJM - Cue Biggie … "I love it when they call me big poppa … "


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The newest addition to my family. She might get her own pillow tonight.


----------



## CL810

BRK, you lucky man!


----------



## lysdexic

If I may join the gloat. I also had a box from a fellow LJ waiting for me. JayT, the Millers Falls in incredible shape. Did you do any restoration to it? Love it.

An eclectic gathering of Jacks…........


----------



## bhog

LOL.. " Put your hands in the air, cuz Hogs an a$$ slayer "

Nice plane BRK.

Edit: ^ Noice.Pretty ugly really,but I am excited that you are excited Lys


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like a lot of nice packages on here tonight. Impressive line up OG. And Red … Thats a girl you could take home to mama.


----------



## ShaneA

Is that a 602?

The MF is awesome Scott. Nothing about it says user to me, and I think I would be good with that.


----------



## TechRedneck

Sat down tonight to see what's happening and come across a bunch of guys comparing packages !

I'm jealous ; )

good thing this is a hand plane thread. The wife may have other opinions.


----------



## lysdexic

BRK, beautiful rock. I second Shane's question?

Shane, I hear you and agree. I admire it for the art form that we call - hand planes.


----------



## bandit571

hey, I went all day without using a single handplane, today! I used it relative, the chisel and a saw or two, though.









Had some chopping, and fitting to do..


----------



## JayT

Scott, the buck had a light resto. Here is what it looked like when I got it



















Hope you enjoy, it certainly wasn't getting any use here and my shop is WAY too small to have any extraneous stuff around just to look at, no matter how cool it is.


----------



## lysdexic

Ahh, I remember those pics now. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## ShaneA

Sure did, looks great. First time I saw one, I really didn't care too much for them. Now, I think they may be one of the coolest vintage planes out there.


----------



## LukieB

Nice to hear from all the "lurkers", hope I didn't offend anyone with that term, LOL

*Mike*, love that shot of the Veritas block, very nice looking shaving.

*Jason*, I don't think I wouldn't consider you a lurker, you're on my buddy list : ) That's too bad about the blue on your 71, I kinda like it.

*Dan*, Wow that's a nice little treasure trove indeed, I'd be all over that too. I'd probably buy em all, probably be sleeping on the couch for awhile, but she'd get over it. Keep us posted…I'm sure you will

*Stef* Wow that is a nice package indeed, very generous of the hog.

*Jay*, you have my sympathy, that shoveling thing is way too much like work. We only got a couple inches here, it was already melted by the time I went outside to shovel.

*Big Red* Nice Bedrock indeed, in another thread I saw you said "No one touches my Bedrocks"....plural. I think we need to see a family shot.

*Scotty*, The Buck Rogers is freakin' sweet, so is the rest of that lineup. I'm with Shane, I used to think it was ugly, but now I think it's cool…. and I want one. Thank you for supporting the cause!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nah guys, it's a 604c. Angle plays with your eyes. I just have this and a 605c. I didn't make THAT much off my last commission ;-)

Btw, I love me some Millers Falls. Probably 2nd fav to bedrocks. Just me, or are they the best "value" on the used plane market? They don't go for as much as stanleys, and are often in really good shape. I'll post my MF family lineup another night.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No packages tonight (wow, some great stuff seeing new homes lately!), but I did get to do some planing!


----------



## lysdexic

Vas ist das, Smit?


----------



## CL810

Love that 62


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scotty, that was a very impressive line-up of jack planes…

Thanks, CL. I love me so low angle lately, and I have that plane to thank.

What am I planing? Some walnut. What is it and what's the purpose? Not sure yet, just playing with some ideas…


----------



## lysdexic

Wish I had me a REAL #62 to put in there :^)

Looks like an old table leg or sumpin.


----------



## donwilwol

So Scotty is the one who beat me to the big buck! I may never forgive you for that


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It is a fun-looking plane for sure, Don.


----------



## Dcase

I was wondering who got that Buck Rogers plane… You gotta at least try it out and post some pics of it in action.

So the guy got back to me about that CL ad with all the planes… He said he wanted to sell them all as one lot and he wouldn't take any less then $750… Thats a pretty good deal considering all he had but I am not looking to spend that kind of money. I was hoping he was willing to break them up.. Oh well

Add me to the list of guys who got a package in the mail today!









LV 1/4 in detail rabbet plane..

Here it is next to my Med shoulder plane to show the size difference.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I like that LV plan alot! Looks very useful.


----------



## Mosquito

I wish I had a package in the mail :-(


----------



## OnlyJustME

I'm glad my package is still with me.

Would be cool to see a blood wood knob and tote on that Buck Rogers.


----------



## dbray45

Don - getting back to you on the 113 -

I cannot find the link now but the type 1 - 113 were made from 1877-1880. Th plane is marked in several areas - if all the parts are original. The blade adjustment is on the side in the form of a wheel.

The one I bought is missing the handle which is no big deal. I have sent pictures to Stanley to confirm but I think the plane is missing the tab that the handle screws on to and the broken part was ground off - making it impossible to put a new handle on it. If this is the case, I have 3 choices - send it back and get my money back, sell it to someone that is rehabbing a similar, or buy another one to make a good one - jury is out.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got a confession to make ….

Instead of putting a finish on the doors im making i sat in the recliner last night and watched Uconn beat Cincy … with the carving mallet Hog sent me … under a blanket …. in the dark … all alone. I spun it in my hand, tapped my knuckles like they were chisels, and admired the smoothness of the top finial. Does this make me weird?


----------



## bhog

Nothing weird in that post Steff

More filthy spam


----------



## bhog

In plane related news I sniped a Millers o7 last night,somebody probably flipped out on that one.It was the snipe of the Century.Really been wanting a 140 and will probably end up getting one if I fall in love with the 07.

Another


----------



## chrisstef

Hog's a tease …. Cha got goin on there buddy? Stop holding out all ready ya stingy ba$tard!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, he's taking best offer at 4pm today….


----------



## Dcase

I shot him an offer the other day but it was a bit less then the 750 minimum that he wanted.


----------



## terryR

ScottyB congrats on the Buck Rogers plane. It certainly is a unique-looking tool!

Dan, love that lil Veritas…I'm starting to like the small planes more and more myself! I used your old 65 on an end grain cutting board last night…awesome results! Alittle bit of tearing…probably since I'm working with pine…but faster results than any other tool I've tried so far…except Don's wide belt sander, perhaps? 

So, who was the lucky guy that won Don's tricked out no.4 with the checkered tote?


----------



## LukieB

Terry, was not a guy at all, she wanted to remain anonymous….damn I've said too much already…


----------



## terryR

^lucky gal! 

anonymous it is!


----------



## DaddyZ

^ Dan

That Collection of planes might be worth it, You could always sell off the ones you do not need to recoup some of your money…

Appprox 85 Planes = Less than 10.00 Each.

Might be worth a call to go look at & Haggle….


----------



## JayT

I don't know Dan, but I'm thinking you could easily get your money back if you wanted to go down that road. Just cleaning up the jointers (I think there were four #7 size-at least two were Baileys) and selling them would recoup a bunch of your purchasing cost.

It's a good thing I don't live near there, or I would have swooped them up by now. Then I'd be sleeping in the very cold garage when the wife found out, but that's just a minor detail.


----------



## Dcase

Pat, The jointer planes, Stanley planes and molding planes all have some resale value but I don't know about the rest of them. There are a lot of block planes and most of them look like cheaper ones. The wood body and trans planes wont re sell for much. It also looks like there are a number of cheaper 4's and 5's in there and those don't sell for much either…

All in all I do believe 750.00 is a decent price but it would be much better if he will take less.


----------



## LukieB

You guys are a bad influence

May be in the cold garage myself, inspired by Dan's finding, I took to Craigslist this morning. And look what I found…..

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/tls/3633418573.html

I don't really have any money, but that didn't stop me from calling him this morning, he says he's gonna e-mail me some prices today.

Thinking if a can get a wicked deal on the whole lot, could sell some on the bay, make my money back, auction some off for the cause, and still have a keeper or two. Maybe he takes credit cards, LOL

What is wrong with me, my hand plane sickness seems to be getting worse….


----------



## ShaneA

I would like to know when people say "best offer", what the heck do they really mean? Say only one person like Dan contacts him, offers him a couple of hundred dollars, is he really going to take it? Or is he going to let his heirs donate it to the Goodwill when the time comes? If there is only one offer, and even if it is a low ball offer, does that not by definition make it the "best offer"? Like when some of these yahoos on Ebay list their stuff for 3x its real "value" or best offer, sometimes I feel like offering close to what I think I would pay, even though it is 30% of what they are looking for. Or maybe I should just offer $5, because it probably would be the best offer some of them actually get. Best offer? just put the lowest price you would take on it….sorry.

Rant over.


----------



## donwilwol

I hear you Shane. I have made crazy offers, and I actually had one except, so you have nothing to loose.


----------



## donwilwol

of course I had one guy call me a cheap skate, and that wasn't even one of the crazy offers. I actually thought that one was legit!!


----------



## ShaneA

I remember that, so that is why I am hesitant to poke at some of these clowns. But, then sometimes, they need a reality check too.


----------



## donwilwol

I think some of them just don't know. There was another one out there with the lever cap upside down yesterday. They just hope.


----------



## ShaneA

I may give it a try…no harm, no foul right? There are some nice bedrocks out there with ridiculous high buy it now prices. Maybe I will offer on one or two…just for fun.


----------



## LukieB

Well, heard back from Craigslist dude, his head is in the clouds price wise.

Probably for the better. I really don't have any money, and I prefer the warmth and comfort of my bed over the garage anyway.

Maybe I'll call the guy tomorrow after his "sale" (that nothing sells at) and see if he'll listen to offers

Unless any of you see anything you're interested in…..


----------



## CL810

*LukieB *- what did he say about the saws?


----------



## LukieB

Andy,
Here's what he wrote

Hand Saws 
Old Hand saws (15+) (Mostly Disston Late 1800-Early 1900) $375 
Coping Saws (10+) $50


----------



## CL810

Depending on blade and handle condition, and if he dated them right, that could be an OK price. Some from that time period are going for much higher prices on ebay.


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, that Scrub plane that guy has looks like it is in amazing shape. If you don't have a #40 you might want to see what hes asking for that one.

Shane, I am with you on the whole "Best offer" thing. I have responded to adds that were looking for best offer and then got responses back that basically called me cheap.

A while back someone on my local CL listed an older type Stanley #5 that was in poor condition and was asking for like 40 or 50 dollars OBO. So I sent an email to the guy and offered him like 15 dollars. He responded and basically said that my offer was insulting and he would rather just keep the plane then sell it for that much. About two weeks after he sent me that response I got another email from him saying if I was still interested in the plane he would sell it for the 15 dollars that I offered… I replied and told him that I was not interested in paying 15 anymore and I offered him 5 dollars instead.. I never heard back..

I think some people get these old tools or any antique for that matter and they just assume its worth a lot of money. Another thing I think they do is they try and look up the value online and they find someone selling what ever it is that they have for a really high price and then they assume that is the value and amount they should get for theirs.


----------



## LukieB

Dan, 
That was what caught my eye, along with the 113. He wants $100 for the scrub, and $200 for the #113. I'm sure that he'd be negotiable, but I've already got a #40 (that I paid a lot less for), and a 113. I guess I was hoping that this was one of those "It was my dad's stuff, gimme $100 and get it out of here" kind of deals that I could make some money on….Hey a guy can dream right??

Couldn't agree more about your last paragraph, people don't seem to understand that "for sale" on the bay and "sold" on the bay are two very different things.


----------



## Mosquito

*Couldn't agree more about your last paragraph, people don't seem to understand that "for sale" on the bay and "sold" on the bay are two very different things.*

That.

Or that all types are worth the same amount of money regardless of condition.


----------



## Mosquito

speaking of CL, though… anyone interested in a a Handyman smoother? $2 local. I've watched this listing go from $10 to $7 to $5, and now $2. Wonder how long before I see it for free lol
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/for/3590699580.html


----------



## bandit571

Sold some parts to a plane today!

Used a "counter-sink" for some screws in a corner brace, or four









as I said, or four









And, tried out a new Mitersaw today









Film @ 11:00…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don and Bandit are each fond of the Handyman plane lines, even PK has a few. They're kinda like a bad penny, as the CL seller has found out.


----------



## donwilwol

2 of mine are on ebay as we speak. I hope they are GONE tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

I have one of each kind of Handyman Bench Plane, And one "clone" of one. I think I have just enough of that line. They do make shavings, at least for me. Maybe i'm holding the plane just right?

Getting close to the finishing stage of a Table build









What does one do when a board is almost half end grain? That isn't blotching on that apron, that is end grain! Same with the back of the other apron. And they were both resawn out of a 2"x 4" Rafter! rafter was 10' long, that must have been SOME log!


----------



## dbray45

Don - found this on the Stanley 113

General Notes for the #113 Circular Plane1

Type 1 - (1877 to 1880) Has an ornate front knob with "Stanley Rule Level Co." and "Patented September 25,1877 in a circular border. The cutter is stamped "Stanley Rule & Level Co., New Britain, CT" and "Pat'd April 18,1876" and "Reis'd Mar. 20, 1877." Screw down lever cap with fancy cap screw. The cutter has a special two-piece screw to join it with the cap iron. This special screw fits into a cutter adjustment with two apertures. The cutter adjustment wheel on the side of the plane is solid and has a japanned finish. The two small pieces of steel that are hinged and riveted to the front and back of the flexbile sole are pointed toward the center of the plane resembling the shape of a shield. Sargent's 6/17/1879 patent date is stamped on the dovetailed lug attaching the sole to the body of the plane.
Type 2 - (1880 to 1891) Front knob identical to Type 1 except part of the decorative "maze" design is removed from the center of the knob. Cutter screws are now standard; cutter markings are the same as Type 1. Cutter adjustment now has one aperature. The cutter wheel on side of plane now has a four-hole design in the casting and is nickel plated. Two small pieces of steel on the sole no longer have the decorative point shape (shield) but are rectangular. Some models observed with Type 1 parts, but not the Type 1 cutter and frog.
Type 3 - (1892 to 1899) Has Schade's 4/19/1892 patent cutter. Patent dates removed from front adjustment knob.
Type 4 - (1900 to 1906) furnished with modern type frog, lateral adjustment and Bailey style lever cap. Sargent's 6/17/1879 patent date removed from dovetailed lug.
Type 4a - (1903) has graduated scale added to interlocking gears on the side of the plane. These gears controled symmetrical movement of the front and back of the sole.
Type 5 - (1907 to 1910) has "T" TM on cutter.
Type 6 - (1910 to 1920) has "V" TM on cutter.
Type 7 - (1921 to 1935) Either Sweetheart or "AA" TM on cutter.
Type 8 - (1936 to 1942) Has "BB" notched TM on cutter.
Type 8a - (1936 to 1939) has decorative design on large sole adjustment screw.
Type 9 - (1940 to 1942) has a plain adjustment screw.

Found on http://www.oldtooluser.com/TypeStudy/StanNo113cpTypestudy.htm


----------



## shampeon

bandit: same as you do for other blotchy boards. Do a thin seal coat of something (shellac, thinned lacquer, etc.), sand it back, then finish as normal. Some people use thinned wood glue, but that's a lot of area to cover.


----------



## Dcase

I got a little rant of my own to share with you guys..

So last week I went to my local WC store and ended up buying a Wood River #3 plane. I posted a short review on here and stated that there was an issue with the chip breaker. The breaker did not sit flush with the iron at the edge. It looked like someone just did a poor grinding job on it at the factory.

Here is the photo again. This is how it looked right out of the box. 


















I was a little upset when I saw this but rather then go all the way back to exchange it I just decided to correct the problem myself by tuning the breaker. I ended up spending well over an hour flattening the edge and squaring the bevel side of that breaker. It took so long because its pretty thick A2 steel.

I was able to correct the problem but at the same time I created a whole new problem. With all the work I did on the chip breaker it ended up shortening it just enough to where I couldn't set it close to the iron edge and be able to lower the iron enough to take a cut. What happened was I set the chip breaker really close to the cutting edge and while lowering the depth the iron stopped before the iron was low enough to cut. What was stopping the iron from lowering any further was the chip breaker screw being stopped by the casting on the frog.

The only way I could get the iron to lower enough to take a cut without altering the breaker was to back the iron up further from the cutting edge. So I moved the breaker back until it I was able to get the blade to lower enough to take a cut. I was able to use the plane but I was not really happy with how far from the cutting edge that the breaker had to be.

I thought it over for a few days and decided to bring the plane back to WC and show them the issue and ask that they either exchange the plane and or chip breaker.

So on my lunch break today I went down to the WC store and brought the plane in with me. I started to explain the issue to the guy at the counter and I could tell he had no clue what I was talking about. So I asked him if there was anyone working who was familiar with hand planes so I could explain the problem to them. So he goes and gets another worker who knows even less about planes then he did. They are both standing there puzzled as ever as I am trying to explain the problem. One of the guys then tells me that I just need to move the chip breaker up the iron more away from the cutting edge! I then had to explain to him how the chip breaker works and that it supports the cutting edge so by moving it back I have less support. Neither of the guys working seemed to understand this.

After a good 10 min of trying to explain the problem one of the guys finally gets another plane so I can swap the chip breakers. The chip breaker that he pulled off another plane was machined a lot better and sat nice and flush with the iron. I swapped it over to the plane I had and sure enough I was able to lower the iron enough to take a cut. Problem solved! So they let me exchange the chip breaker and sent me on my way. How much do you wanna bet that other chip breaker is just gonna get put on that other plane and sold with it so that someone else will experience the same problem I had.

I am not upset about the problem with the plane anymore. I now know I just got a bad breaker from the batch. The new one they gave me today looks a lot better and shouldn't require any tuning. I am just a bit surprised that the guys who were working at the WC store didn't have a clue when it came to hand planes. I am not saying they have to be experts but at the least they should know the parts and how they work. Even after I explained it I still don't think they have a clue.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, some time ago somebody did a review on Wind River (I think it was wind river) that had the exact same problem. He wound up talking to somebody at Wind River and the engineer agreed it was a problem and needed to be changed. I can't find the review now, but I wonder if they changed it and you got old stock.


----------



## donwilwol

David, thanks, Mos had posted that as well.


----------



## planepassion

Lukei, glad you checked with that guy on the prices. I was considering driving up there from Bloomfield tomorrow morning. But his prices are so high that I'll pass. Thanks for contributing to my beauty sleep.

I routinely pick up nice handsaws at garage and estate sales for $3.00 (garage sale Disston No.4 backsaw 16" long, nice specimen) to $15.00. Most are not over $10.00 and at one handsaw honey hole, I picked up 6 saws for $3.00 each.

If I can accomplish that in the vintage tool wasteland of Colorado, I'm inclined to believe that anyone east of the Mississippi can put together a phenomenal saw nest for a few bucks and some patience.


----------



## LukieB

Brad,
LOL When I posted that listing this morning, I thought of you and almost put at the end " Dibs! that means you stay the hell away Brad" But didn't think that would be very nice. Glad I could contribute to your beauty sleep


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, 100 dollars for that #40 is a bit high. If it was a #40 1/2 then that price would seem more reasonable. The amount the #40 sells for on ebay tends to go up and down. I have seen them sell for anywhere in the 40-80 dollar range. If its still got the black japanning on the sides and its in good shape then 80 dollars wouldn't be out of line.

I have actually been considering selling my Stanley #40. I really don't use it anymore ever since I got a #40 1/2. Its a good user and I think it has rosewood handles rather then beech. If any one here is interested in a scrub plane let me know.


----------



## LukieB

Dan, 
Yeah I'm thinking about going over there at the end of his sale, and seeing what's left and if he's come down to earth on his prices.

And you guys really are a bad influence ; )


----------



## Dcase

Don, I was checking the reviews of the WR #3 on the WC website and one of the reviews at the top of the page gave it like 1 star due to it having the same problem. The guy said in the review that he could not get the iron to lower enough to take a cut.

Also, I forgot to mention that when I was in the WC store today the guys who were trying to help me said something about someone else returning a WR #4 recently with pretty much the same problem.

I wouldn't go so far as to give the plane a 1 star review but its def a problem that needs to be corrected. I am glad I have a local WC here because if I had ordered online it would have been a pain in the ass to have to send it back and worry that a new one would be sent with the same issue. I made sure the my plane would work before I left the store today.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I can never figure out why woodworking stores rarely carry good planes. Drove all the way to the Woodsmith store in Des Moines, got any power tool you could dream of there, best plane they have: Anant.

More rant: Why does it take lee valley 4 business days to ship something?


----------



## ShaneA

LOL at the WC guys being plane illiterate. I had been woodworking about 5yrs before I got my 1st plane. A gift WR#5. When I first was messing with it, had no idea what the hell all the adjustments and screws did, it wasn't long before I had it all apart and scared that I would never be able to put it back together again. Which way does the bevel go? Why won't it make Dan like shavings? So I understand somewhat, how a "woodworker" could be perplexed by a hand plane, they should have an idea being WC employees though.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Planes are basic woodworking tools in my opinion. Every woodworker should have at least a block plane and know the functions and adjustments of it.

Now if you're a woodworking store selling tools you should know every detail of the tools you're selling and how to use them. Only exception is if you have just started working there but then that person should not be the only one in the store. I ran a hobby store for a while and when ever there was "nothing to do" it would be time to go over some aspect of some of the merchandise or read info in different magazines to familiarize one's self to the different hobbies and gizmos.


----------



## bandit571

"Mutt & Jeff" photo:









Type II knuckle cap #18, and it's slightly bigger relative, a Type 9, #8c.


----------



## bandit571

i seem to have a "Lurker" in the shop


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Follow-on to the group shots of the past couple days, here's a shot of smoothers with '4' in their name…


----------



## CL810

What are causing these cracks to develop in my #5 and what can I do about them? The cracks do not go all the wat through the metal….yet. (Edit: Don't know why the pictures rotated when I posted them.)



















I acquired this plane this past summer and refurbished it. My workshop is in my garage and the coldest it gets is the low 40's. When I turn on the heat I warm it up to low 60's.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, I've not seen that happen before. I'd be concerned, but can't hazard a guess.


----------



## bandit571

Stress fractures?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Imperfections when it was cast?


----------



## Airframer

You could try stop drilling the cracks like this


----------



## LukieB

Yesterday I ran across What I believe is a Sargent Auto-set , or self setting, wood bodied plane. I talked myself out of buying it, for financial reasons. But now I can't stop thinking I made a mistake. (For financial reasons : )

Anyone know anything about those? More specifically what one might be worth? I'm looking at you Don. I checked out your Sargent Plane resource, and didn't see a picture of it, which makes me feel even more like I should have bought it…..

As always, any insight is much appreciated.


----------



## CL810

Thanks Airframer!


----------



## donwilwol

Lucie, what number or size? How much was it?


----------



## donwilwol

I just re-read your post LuKie. I don't see any reference to a Sargent wood bodied auto set. I'd like to see a picture.


----------



## chrisstef

Little more time with the #7 and a hinge delivery from the UPS man and this half will be done boys.


----------



## LukieB

Don, I couldn't find any number or size, and it was the standard $60 antique store price around here labeled "old wood plane". I could just barely make out "self setting" on the blade. After looking over your Sargent plane resource again, I think the frog was different from all the Auto-set ones I see.

Didn't Union make some self setting planes? May not be a Sargent at all

I might have some time later today to run down there again and snap a pic or two, but starting to feel like I was wise to pass, thanks Don


----------



## chrisstef

Lukie - from walts page on union auto aets;

http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/museum/union%207/union%20x%207.html


----------



## 33706

Mind if I cross-post a book review here?

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3280

Most everything you'd want to know about the identification, history and development of hand planes in America…


----------



## Mosquito

Not working on anything yet, but I did decide the shop needed to be cleaned up (it really did…)

I added a couple T-bolts to two vertical dividers on my plane till so I could hang the mallet-swap mallet on it too


----------



## donwilwol

But a wood bodied auto set? I'm not sure who made one.


----------



## bandit571

All things with the number "3" in them









And a few just sitting around









Clean-up day, and a Table with the first coat of varnish over the BLO









See the crack in the top??


----------



## Mosquito

won't lie, if I weren't in the middle of redoing my fileserver, and had just bought a rather expensive part of it, I would probably be in on this…
http://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-foot-powered-wood-lathe-scroll-saw-treadle-kick-wheel-steampunk-/230931346032?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D142%26meid%3D5806123244965243417%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1076%26rk%3D4%26sd%3D300862892659%26


----------



## CL810

*Mos *- I saw that earlier today and wondered if you were going to bid!


----------



## Mosquito

I really want to, just can't spare the cash at the moment :-( That would be sweet


----------



## JGM0658

He won't ship to Mexico… :-(


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I see some kind of line in the lower right of the two planks of that top… Is it a break?


----------



## donwilwol

other than somebody did something really stupid, what's the eye hook for?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BAILEYS-VICTOR-No-11-SMOOTH-RABBET-PLANE-STANLEY-VINTAGE-HAND-TOOL-/380584966014?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589ca1b77e


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What the ???

(Added pic for convenience…)


----------



## donwilwol

I know. I'm on my .. um more than first Jack, so am I not bidding because I can't afford it, or because its got a stupid eye hook. I like having a reason other than i'm poor.


----------



## waho6o9

Maybe the eye hook keeps the blade square?

LOL


----------



## ShaneA

Maybe it is supposed to match the eye hook on the lever cap.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Some strange way to attach a fence?


----------



## chrisstef

Seriously ??


----------



## OnlyJustME

Here's a nice one for the local northern VA guys http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/tls/3639139284.html
Ohio tools #09 looks to be in nice shape and a decent price.

Another gem in the Clist http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/tls/3638434004.html
Wants a best offer. Too far away for me though.


----------



## OnlyJustME

He must be making props for that new Jack the Giant Killer movie.


----------



## chrisstef

Or a lazy susan to display all of Lysdexic's My Little Pony collection.


----------



## CL810

If that thing blows I'm not sure the face guard is gonna help all that much.


----------



## ShaneA

That was my first thought CL…but then I guess maybe it could protect a bit from a chunk dislodging. If that thing rolled off, would be scary.


----------



## terryR

WOW…awesome turning…

Sorry if I missed the debate on this topic, but would love to know which you guys prefer of these 2 planes…

Lie-Nielsen's Skew Block Plane at $225









or…Veritas' Skew Rabbet Plane at $239









...oh, I'm interested in making rabbets, but also cleaning up mortices…any help would be appreciated…

edit…I'd like to clean up tenons…jeez…


----------



## Mosquito

gonna have a hard time cleaning up mortises with either of those planes Terry 

I have neither, but I do like my #46's…


----------



## terryR

LOL…
Mos, I have a 45…can you help me put it together?


----------



## Mosquito

sure, send it my way lol

I still need to decide what I'm going to do with my #45's and #46's. I bought what was listed as "#45 and #78 parts" and now I've got a nearly 100% complete #45 and another nearly 100% complete #46 that I was planning on selling the parts of, but now that I found out they're completely useable… dang it lol


----------



## JGM0658

I'd like to clean up tenons

Then get a good paring chisel. My opinion (for what it is worth) is that both planes are a gimmick. Make the rabbets on you table saw short of your marking line and then clean up with a shoulder plane. If you want to make wide rabbets with a real plane then get the LN 10 1/2 carriage plane. For the Veritas you have to get both planes to use with the grain.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ahhhh…


----------



## ShaneA

No pics of the talent Smitty?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry it's skewed…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Grainy, but by request!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Any ideas as to how old or who made this No.3 hand plane?


----------



## Mosquito

When a coworker and I were down on a client site in Atlanta, the client took us out to the tilted kilt for lunch one day… I'm not complaining, but it was a little weird for a "business lunch"


----------



## stonedlion

Ahhh, the Tilted Kilt. Now that's my kind of sports bar. But, I agree it is an unusual spot for a "business lunch".


----------



## racerglen

Pretty much done..








I'm thinking the lady may have been right about the 102 being from a kid's toy tool kit, it's
fully functional, but the electric blue that showed when I washed the body..whoo..definately 60's/70s vintage
cap repainted but the body is orriginal, probably 90%









there was a casting void in the sole, that disapeared under the flattening process
And..it's MUCH older bro doing his thing.


----------



## Tootles

This may already be known to some, but I was looking for some information on planes today and stumbled onto what looks like quite a good site about planes. I haven't gone through it thoroughly, but I thought I'd share it anyway.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice one, Tootles - I've bookmarked it and asked Johnny to add the Cordovan planes as type 21. (I wish anyone would add that to their type studies, actually, as the last US made planes from Stanley.) No one has that on their types that I've seen…


----------



## chrisstef

Matt - never seen one like it but if i had the chance to take it home with me i would. Its really interesting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^+1 to that, Stef.


----------



## 33706

*


Code:


onlyjustme*: I'm looking at a pic of a #6 plane with the same identical casting on the cap, er, only it's a 6 instead of 3...  It's a Siegley.  Pics coming, once I get this

$%$%# scanner to work….Patented in 1893, was featured in a 1896 Hammacher-Schlemmer(?) catalog. hope this helps!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sharpening day… Yuck…


----------



## chrisstef

Crank up the tunes and put on a pot of coffee Smitty. Looks like your in for a long haul.

PK - excellent investigative work.


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty, what is going on with the combo square? Is that a slot in the ruler? Does that limit the slide length? Not sure I have seen one like that before.


----------



## 33706

Thanks, *Chrisstef!*I'm just taking my newly acquired handplane books out for a trial spin… *Patented Transitional and Metallic Planes in America, 1827-1927, & 1927-present.* Simply awesome books. I should have attributed that illustration above to this book. I hope to be able to help others the same way.


----------



## chrisstef

I friggin love tgat mushroomed front knob on that hammer. Lust rust without a doubt.


----------



## donwilwol

Its coming along.


----------



## OnlyJustME

That's really cool Don. Gonna sell it on Ebay when it's done for $999?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, that thing is looking rather fine! Best infill from an iron plane that I've seen, no contest.

^ Shane, it's a SW 6" square. Slot isn't a limit; loosen the adjuster knob and the rule slides via the slot 180 degrees when it's at the end; then it's ready for other work. Pretty cool the way it works.

Stef: I picked up a couple of everlasting chisels last month that came with their edges essentially rounded over, backside and bevel. Someone went nuts polishing the things and destroyed any semblance of an edge in the process. What a mess. 400+ strokes on the coarsest DMT to get the primary bevel through to the edge of the tool; the back went flat after a similar, exhaustive process. Yuck. Then the smoothers got a quick run-though (#4, #604 and #164. Those were in much better shape, only needed a honing.


----------



## waho6o9

The combo square with the slotted ruler rocks.

I like mine a lot.


----------



## chrisstef

Smit - ive got that everlast's family's long lost brother. The "imperfect" one. I have it sitting next to the WS and everytime i turn it on i grind a little more away. I must have 30 minutes in on it with a ways to go.


----------



## bandit571

Since I like handyman stuff ( like some planes0 why not a Square?









Except this one is a Stanley Defiance square.









And THIS is the Handyman square…


----------



## ShaneA

Handle has a sweet look and shape to it Don. Paduak? Has it been test driven yet?


----------



## donwilwol

Its bloodwood and I have a piece of metal coming for the cap. It'll be a week or 2 before I get to test drive it. I haven't decided on an iron/cap iron set yet. I may order a new Hock. I'd like to find a cap iron without the adjustment hole.


----------



## donwilwol

did OnlyJustME just offer me $999 for it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's what I read, too…


----------



## ShaneA

I think we have deal here.


----------



## donwilwol

I hope I can finish it first!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Note to Self: Bench pup brass will chip jack plane irons if struck.


----------



## donwilwol

ouch


----------



## chrisstef

Well if that aint whip cream on sh!t i dunno what is Smitty. You just sharpened that iron too didnt ya?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You know it. Gotta get the DMTs out one more time I guess. Can't have the cambered jack out of commission…


----------



## bhog

^ Sucks Smitt.


----------



## Mosquito

Just buy another one until you get around to it


----------



## TechRedneck

Hey Smitt:

I will bet that for years to come, your dogs will be hanging low. ; )


----------



## Kyle82

I don't know how much money you guys have or if it's even worth it but I just came across this.
.
.
.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/tls/3640861454.html


----------



## Mosquito

Ok, who needs a kidney?


----------



## Mosquito

That would be a very nice addition to the collection…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Don, as soon as i hit the mega millions lottery it's a deal.


----------



## terryR

...ooooohhh…Bad Wonder Doggie…

Lucas, how did the 98 auction end? I didn't see any further posts from last night…surely NOT ending at $75.


----------



## LukieB

Alright, A solid 24 hours of posts to catch up on, so much to comment on….here it goes

*Poopiekat*, that book looks awesome, glad you posted, seems to have helped out already with that Siegly.

*Stef*, that pic of that giant lathe project is amazing….or stupid, I'm not sure which. Your pine doors are looking pretty awesome, and I really dig the new signature.

*Smitty*, a little dissapointed at your grainy "talent" pictures. It's your own fault, we've come to expect high quality, artful photography coming out of that phone of yours, LOL And bummer on you're freshly sharpened iron with the huge chip in it…sucks indeed.

*Matt*, are you the proud new owner of a Siegly # 3?

*Don* Is that that broken ribbed Sargent I sent you?? It's looking amazing, very cool. So glad you could get some use out of that beast.

*Terry*, yeah the 98 did indeed end at $75.


----------



## racerglen

Smitty, I screwed a small chunk of walnut on the face of my puppy, just a tad bigger/higher than the brass.

Better late than never I guess..
;-0


----------



## donwilwol

Don Is that that broken ribbed Sargent I sent you

Yes it is. More pictures are now out there.


----------



## mochoa

Don that thing is going to be awesome. Finally someone on this thread makes a real infill plane! Great idea using the body of an old plane. Did you also have to grind down the parts where the frog used to mate with the bed?


----------



## 33706

*Smitty:* If you had the Saw-Stop version of that plane, it would have screeched to a halt milliseconds before metal-to-metal contact was made… [Plane-Stop?? hmmmm it could happen!]


----------



## Mosquito

magnetic sensors near the mouth of the plane that automatically sense metal and retract the iron before you hit metal. Could be interesting, but wouldn't have worked with brass or aluminum… dang lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, there's no end to the comparative analyses that could be made between the sawstop and similarly-applied technology in a hand plane. For instance, once it screeched to a halt, the plane would require a re-build at a third of the purchase price before I could use it again. Or that it would have cost 30% more, up-front, than similar LN planes. Or that the Government of California would be requiring me to buy such planes very soon.

But,

The Epic Thread is immune to SawStop discussions. So it's a good thing this one isn't starting. 

NOTE: I don't own a SS, and haven't researched the issue. All of the above comments are Fully Tongue In Cheek, based on heresay and supposition in the couple years I've stumbled into SS forums here on LJs.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glen - It's my fault, I knew better.

I was 'thicknessing' some stock and was cutting it close (pun intended). Worked too fast, lost track, and paid the price. Oh, well. Not the worst thing to happen in the shop.

Lukie, better pics might have been possible but also might have gotten me thrown out of the joint. lol Also didn't want to try the explaination that the pics 'were for my LJ buddies, dear! Honest!'


----------



## Mosquito

unless your time isn't worth anything, Smitty, I think technically you probably were close to 1/3 the original price with fixing that chip lol


----------



## LukieB

Very cool Don, can't wait to see the finished product.

Speaking of finished products, had me some much needed shop time this weekend. A #3 knob for Bhog to polish…








I'll try and get it out tomorrow, 12" of snow out there at the moment, not going anywhere if I don't have to.

And after cranking out custom knobs, the next logical step in the sickness would be some custom totes. A big thank you to Don for his excellent tutorial on the subject, pretty much followed it step by step. Even took his advice of doing quite a few to save time down the road. Only got one totally finished, here's a cherry one a beautiful little #3


















With matching cherry knob of course. I'd like to tell you that was my first attempt, but there's two blanks in the shop trash can, LOL. Pretty happy with this one though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Moss, my cambered jack cost me $2.50… I'm WAAAAYYYYY in the hole…. heh

(steady, hog…)


----------



## donwilwol

I got lucky and found a chip breaker that's perfect. I have a piece of steel for the cap, but I'm starting to think I need to order some brass.

One quick coat of brush oil.


----------



## donwilwol

Lukie, that cherry knob is sweet!!!


----------



## jap

That's really cool Don.


----------



## LukieB

Smitty, yeah probably best you didn't put a whole lotta effort into that, LOL

Don, not as sweet as that thing, that looks spectacular, really like that bloodwood. You have out-done yourself again!


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Lukie awesome tote.

Amazing the transformation when oil hits the wood Don. Looks great, how long before we have testdrive feedback? I have the patience of a 3 yr old…


----------



## lysdexic

Don, I am intrigued by the infill. How do you fix the wood to the iron body - just epoxy?


----------



## donwilwol

I'm like that to Shane, but I'm trying my hardest to be patient and not rush it. Its going to be another week or two minimum.


----------



## JGM0658

i figure that if the editor of fine woodworking uses a sawstop then it is the only table saw worth owning he is a master and those who do not get a sawstop are tempting fate and are idiots.

Wow…. I'll take an Altendorf any time over the SS.


----------



## lysdexic

Luke, your cherry totes are awesome and that bird's eye table top is very nice as well.


----------



## LukieB

Thanks for all the nice comments guys.

Scotty, the top is actually an old slab door "reclaimed" from the cabinet shop I used to work at, this dude was using it as a workbench. Something had to be done. Took a lot to get it looking good again, it is now my coffee table. Thanks for noticing


----------



## CL810

Very nice tote *LukieB*.


----------



## mochoa

Fantastic job on the totes Lucas. Looks amazing.

Don, go for the brass. I need to learn how to do it so I need you to lead the way. I want to change the cap on my 62.


----------



## donwilwol

I hate to sound cheap Mauricio, but bottom line is I'm a bit cheap, and the price at Mcmaster Car is over $80 plus shipping. I can't help but think, that's almost half way to a #164.


----------



## JayT

LukieB, very nice work on the tote. I suppose you will be offering those for sale soon, as well?

Don, I'm not really a fan of the look of infills (never used one, so can't comment on that aspect), but I can appreciate the work that has gone into making that one. Really liking the bloodwood.

I'm a bit cheap, and the price at Mcmaster Car is over $80 plus shipping

So what, just charge OnlyJustMe $1100 instead of $999.


----------



## donwilwol

Not a fan of infills? I'm not sure I would have believed that was a possibility.

I've held them in my hands, but never used a real one. I doubt there is a huge difference.

I have a cut down #3 size planned as well. Or at least its on my to-do list, we'll see how this one works out.


----------



## mochoa

Wow Don, Brass is that expensive? How much of it do you get for $80?


----------



## donwilwol

I was actually looking at aluminum bronze and the piece would be 3" x 1/2" x 12". Straight brass was about the same price.

Future projects


----------



## mochoa

Don, if you change your mind I may buy a piece from you.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm still thinking. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## LukieB

*JayT*, 
For sale, yes…to you, absolutely not. I would be more than happy to make you some to match your knobs if you would like. As a small token of my appreciation for your generosity.

I would be glad to offer the same to the rest of you who helped out(Wahoo, Don, Smitty, anonymous donors) by donating tools or making big fat donations (you know who you are)....Matching knob and tote set? Cherry, walnut, maple, mahogany, EIR? Shoot me a PM if you're interested. Can't make any promises time wise but would like to do something to say thank you.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta share my breakfast story. Im taking the week off so wifey and i decided to go to a local diner that was featured on tv recently. Been meaning to get there for a long time but wont wait in the weekend lines. Perusing the menu of delectable breakfast meats i come across jalapeno bacon, i couldnt resist. Gotta tell ya guys that stuff is amazing. They must brine the bacon in it because it was all bacon flavor until the end then the jallapys kicked in. If youre in the middletown ct area. Hit up O'rourkes diner.


----------



## ShaneA

" I hate to sound cheap…but bottom line is I am a bit cheap" that is hilarious Don. Very fitting for me too, maybe I am just value conscious?


----------



## WhoMe

Mmmmm, that Jalapeno bacon sure sounds YUMMY!!!!!!!


----------



## bhog

Lukie,sweetness thats beautiful.

Aww snap,finally snagged a skew block.Its a MF 07 till I get a 140….


----------



## bhog

Now I remember why I gave up on photobucket,pic croppin, super zoomin,throater.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats one good lookin MF Hog. Steppin the game up brah.


----------



## JGM0658

I doubt there is a huge difference.

How about hybrids like Ron Brese planes? How about one like this, at this price and knowing you are cheap I am sure you will want the full range of smoothers and jack planes..


----------



## ShaneA

Nice looking 1/2 of a plane…although it makes me wonder what does the other half looks like? Kinda like a used car ad, where the price may be a bit too good.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice MF.

I like the Brese planes, but the price tag is more than I'd spend given my current income.


----------



## JayT

New toy showed up today. I may need lessons fron Mos.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice looking toy there JayT. Just lock a blade in it and cut some wood. Nothing to it.


----------



## terryR

Don, that infill is looking awesome! Thanks for all the photos of the build on your site…


----------



## Mosquito

even has a nice box sticker too JayT. Awesome score.

I was going to do videos of the #45, but I got really frustrated with the workmate, so they're "back burner" until the bench is done.


----------



## mochoa

Get 'er done Mos!


----------



## starringemma

Don W.

I love that inlay plane you're working on and I seen an ebay plane that got me thinking about your project and an idea you might want to think about for your next cast iron body inlay rehab project. Do a little cutawaying on the side ears so it looks like this.










example:


----------



## Mosquito

workin' on it lol Now that I've got the threader and tap for wood screws, I think I've gotten a bit more steam. I got the front/horizontal stretcher done this weekend, so now my attention will shift to the top. I've decided to go with round dogs, 2" back from the front. That allows for the wagon vise to be easier to make. So I have to glue the bottom piece to the slab, and then glue the front piece on, and um "fix" some joinery. Then it's tool [well] time


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## ShaneA

Holy smokes Stef, you are got the DTs looking good from here. Nice


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Shane … Dont get any closer. Im caling them my Monet dovetails.

I vaguely remember Don saying somethin like "ill dive right in and waste some nice lumber". There an echo in here?


----------



## Airframer

I have a question for all of you. I have been browsing fleabay looking at th eplanes listed there. The only (well other than being on ebay) problem is that I have no idea what a "good deal" would be pricewise for any of them. I know what seems reasonable but have that nagging feeling in the back of my head that I'm going to end up over spending on something and not know what I am getting.

So what is the traditional price range for .. oh say the older stanley lineup. Not restored just the average "you're not getting taken to the bank" price range.


----------



## bhog

Alot of variables Airframer.Don has preached a few times about looking on ebay at the completed listings and you can kind of gauge from there.

Stef they do look good from here.Did you ruin some nice lumber brah?


----------



## ShaneA

Are you looking to do the tune ups, or you want something ready to shave? There will be broad value ranges based on brand, type, and size. You get one you want to bid on, throw a link on here, and you could probably get a safe operating range. Don W has been known to sell a plane or two, you can always check w/him to see what he may have.


----------



## Airframer

You know, for as long as I have been using Ebay, I had never thought to look at the completed listings tab for any reason. I guess you really do learn something new everyday.

I am hunting down fixer uppers. I can't afford anythign already restored or brand new (see LN or Ver) at the moment. I also learn a lot from fixing broken things and figure if you want to know how something works.. get a broken one and fix it.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## chrisstef

Hog - 3 out of 4 no bueno. Gonna take some glue and sawdust. Im gonna finish it off regardless. Gotta figure how to get a bottom in it now lol. Stripper box is goin topless. QS cherry.

Airframer - tag sales bro. Season's comin up soon. Spring is when the gettin is best around here.


----------



## CL810

Airframer - One thing I've been doing is searching through the sold/completed listings and narrow my search for what I'm interested in. That gives me an idea what items are selling for. Obviously it's important to realize that some things sell for way to much but also to keep in mind the dating of the planes and are they users or collectibles.

I also will put items on my watch list just so I know what they sell for.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Airframer, I suggest you check plane prices at Walt's site for validation. Very reasonable, good stuff.


----------



## waho6o9

That's a good idea of putting ebay items on a watch list CL810.

I also bid low just to see what price they sell at, and sometimes I get
a plane real inexpensively, but you have to watch what the shipping 
charges cost.

Plane prices seem to go up in spring time AirFramer. 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/clt/3607574716.html 
VERY NICE. $15.00 EA. 360 297-4070

Seattle has some hand planes reasonable priced AirFramer. Maybe if you're
going there you can take a look see.
HTH


----------



## shampeon

Airframer: what you want to look for are complete, unbroken planes, with plenty of pics to prove it. Don't get tempted by an incomplete plane that's just missing a part, because you'll almost always spend a lot more making it complete (unless you've got a whole tub full of plane parts to draw on). I'd also avoid most fixer-upper "lot" planes, because a lot of sellers will bundle a bunch of broken or low-quality planes together to get someone to bite.

Try to get the type 9-19 Stanleys. A good minimal starter set would be a smoother (#3 or 4), a jointer (#7), and a block plane. Going from there, add a jack (#5) with a cambered iron for rough work and a low-angle block plane.

With all this said, I'd seriously take a look at Don's inventory. For well below the cost of one Veritas/Lie Nelson, you can have a whole set that's good to go right away. You might save $20 a plane buying rusty ones and rehabbing them (and there are good reasons for choosing to do this beyond cost). But how much is your time worth?


----------



## starringemma

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-MILLERS-FALLS-BARN-BEAM-DRILL-/170997097152?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d038a2c0


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, I planned to possibly make some modifications to the sides of the plane but need to wait for the lever cap to be made and positioned. Once that's done I'll see if there is any metal that can be sculpted.

Airframer, prices on planes on ebay seem high at this time. Its hard to find a decent deal. It goes through these cycles. I think once warmer weather hits in the northern climates, things will relax a bit.


----------



## Dcase

I am way behind again..

Don, that is a very sweet infill… Well done…

I got sick today… really sick.. 












































These are the planes that were listed on my local CL last Friday. I made an offer for the whole lot on Friday but the seller wanted more. He contacted me today and said he would accept my offer. It was a deal I could not pass up. Hopefully my wife will learn to forgive me…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OMG!!!

I can take some of those off your hands, Dan. If you're looking to flip a few… PM if interested, if not that's okay too. But, CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Mosquito

lol or you will have to finally heat your shop. Nice score Dan. I see some pretty sweet wood planes in there…. And I think Smitty's on to something… I'm sure we could help you recover a little if you want ;-)


----------



## Dcase

I haven't gone over all of them yet but I am finding a lot of interesting stuff.

For example this iron/breaker was in one of the cheaper #4 planes… 









Then there is this thing…









There are some nice Stanley planes that are missing parts or have a broken part. That kind of sucks but they cant all be perfect.


----------



## WhoMe

Wow Dan, Awesome Haul. I'm looking for a restorable Type 11 #7C, #8C, a 71 or a complete 78. Right now, my tracking of the biggies seem to take pretty much a C note on Ebay. Heck, the 71's seem to go for $70+ and the recent complete 78s seem to be going in the neighborhood of $50. All a bit high for my tastes. If you have any of those you would part with, I will be willing to help you recoup some of your investment.

Air Framer, I have been tracking planes on Ebay for a while and slowly picking up one here and there when I win a bid for what I am willing to pay for them. BUT, prices seem to be WAY high right now. I hope what others are saying is true and prices will settle down later. 
I second the suggestion of looking at Don's selection. His prices are WAY reasonable. Which reminds me, I need to take a look there again too.


----------



## Airframer

Thanks for all the heads up on those other sources. I will for sure be looking into getting at least one from Don if not more. Why is it that when the weather warms up the prices go down?

In other news.. my wife just texted me and said that I had a box show up today that is long and heavy… seems that this guy has finally arrived

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-2x4-Jointer-Plane-Vintage-Planer-Carpentry-Tool-turn-of-the-century-/320917434039?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab82b6eb7&nma=true&si=8XBH4IK9EuhOwjhX1KIKCGdRD4A%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_127wt_932

When (if I ever) get home from work tonight I'll have a look at it and see if there are any makers marks on it. stay tuned for that.


----------



## LukieB

Wow Dan, nice score!! Dare I ask how much? I'm guessing it wasn't anywhere near his 750 asking price.

A lot to look at there, that really is quite the haul Congrats!!


----------



## Airframer

Annnnnd I'm home and just unboxed the plane. A quick look at the nose of the wood and there is clearly stamped Stanley Rule & something Co. So yep it's a Stanley. The wooden base needs some work. There are a couple cracks running along both sides and the part just forward of the blade isn't square to the rest of it. I think I can glue and clamp the cracks well enough and will have to re-plane the bottom flat.

It has all of it's parts and they are all functional but VERY rusty atm. It will be a fun fixer upper for sure. Paid $24 for it so not too bad. I may even make a whole new base for it but then I would lose the name stamp… What say you?


----------



## racerglen

Dan that's an unbelievable stash !
Was the guy a hoarder or a whole store by himself ?
Hmm..now you could start a store for LJs ..
;-)


----------



## bhog

...Really Sick..Ha.
Did you clam up Dan or get overly excited?Nice score.


----------



## waho6o9

That should keep you busy for a while Dan.

Congrats on a fine purchase.


----------



## lysdexic

Was the guy a hoarder or a whole store by himself ?

Ever wonder what they will think of us in the end?


----------



## chrisstef

Dan dont worry bout the sickness. For the small price of that #12 scraper i can offer you the cure. Dr. Stef is in the house. Is that a womans sneaker in your rectal region? Hmm gonna cost you that 278 as well but i can take care of that. Ill get all ScottyB on you.


----------



## chrisstef

"What they will think of us in the end ….."

I think its all gonna depend on if they read through this thread. Could skew an opinion or two.


----------



## bandit571

Taking a break, for a while, Boss man is worn out from three days of 12 hour shifts









Even the big guys are taking a breather


----------



## donwilwol

"Ever wonder what they will think of us in the end? ….."

Estate sale quote…....
"Look at this sick [email protected]@5d, hey how much for the 2 number 8's"


----------



## JayT

Congrats, Dan. Looks like a lot of clean-ups, tune-ups and ebay sales, but it also looks like a decent assortment of molding planes that you were after. If your wife temporarily kicks you out over that, I've got a spare bedroom. Rent would be really reasonable, too, like maybe 1/4 of your haul.


----------



## CL810

Here's a site that some may not know about. It is a compilation of links to type studies for planes, marking gauges, chisels,etc.


----------



## terryR

Nice score, Dan! I certainly would've bought the lot of 'em if I were closer!

If you come across a stanley no.6 that needs a new home, I can help. Or any Sargent blocks…

And if you need new knobs or totes, just PM me…Mine are ALMOST as nice as Lucas'.


----------



## planepassion

Congratulations Dan! I look forward to a healthy stream of restoration posts. You're going to have a lot of fun with those. Can't wait to see your complete inventory.


----------



## Dcase

Glen, The guy I bought the planes from was a woodworker who collected these planes over the past 20 years. He told me he would just pick them up if he saw them at garage sales or what not. He had planned on cleaning them and using them but never got around to do so he decided to sell them.

For those who have asked about specific planes that you may be interested in… I will get back to everyone when I can. I still have to take a full log of what I have. Once I have a list I will decide what I am keeping and what I will part with. I will get back to everyone soon.

As I go through the planes I keep finding neat stuff….

While looking over the block planes I realized that I have a very early Stanley #120… No picture yet but this is from Blood and Gore









"The first model, pictured here, is characterized by a 5-point star embossed on the lever cap, and is one of Stanley's scarcest block planes. "

I don't know for sure yet but I think this is what I have…


----------



## ShaneA

So…now you have two 606 Bedrocks? Was that the only one in the group? That one will be an easy sale, hopefully net you a good chunk of your change back. Good news is, now you have spare parts for a lifetime. Did you take a U Haul over there? Wow.


----------



## carguy460

Terry - you want a Stanley 6? Are you after a certain type/condition? I've got one, though I was going to restore and keep it, but I might be willing to part with it…I can get pics when I get home if you want.


----------



## carguy460

Or maybe I have some pics with me…bad pics, but proof I've got one none the less!


----------



## Dcase

Shane, The #606 is the only Bedrock in the bunch and I will most likely be reselling that one after I get it all cleaned up. It has a really nice V logo iron in it though and its in such good shape I fear I may fall in love with it. I told you I was sick.

WhoMe- There is actually a really nice complete #78 in the bunch. It is a Craftsman though. It is still in the original box and comes with the papers and everything. Looks like it was hardly or maybe even never used. I have a complete #78 already so I would gladly let this one go.


----------



## mochoa

Holly Crap Dan! Your sick man… sick. I can take a wooden skew rabbet plane off your hands if you have an extra. Let me know how much you want for it.


----------



## terryR

Jason, I'm always hoping for a SW when it comes to type now…but was really just hoping to help Dan out of a financial hole! Realistically, he'll make a profit off that bunch, so I shouldn't feel bad, huh? 

Your no.6 looks like a lot of fun to be had with a frame-off restore! I love that style lever cap, but was hoping for a newer model…sorry…

And since I have a 5 1/2 and a 7…I NEED a 6 like another hole in my head, ya know? a slippery slope…


----------



## carguy460

No worries Terry - like I said, I really wanted to keep it and restore it but if you were needing one I'd hook you up!


----------



## Mosquito

Anyone follow The English Woodworker's blog? ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Anyone follow The English Woodworker's blog? ;-)

I do….....


----------



## Dcase

Terry, buying that lot of planes didn't put me in a financial hole but it took a chunk out of the savings. I got the planes for a lot lower price then what the seller originally wanted for the minimum. He originally wanted 750.00 for everything. I made him an offer on Friday for 450 and that was just based on what I saw in the photos. I must have given him the best offer because he contacted me on Monday and said he would accept my offer.

I would have much rather picked through the planes and only bought the ones that I wanted but he only wanted to sell as a whole set. I wouldn't normally drop that kind of money all at once but this kind of deal probably wont come my way again.

There are a lot of nice planes in the lot but there are also a lot of cheaper model planes and planes that are broken or are missing parts. Who knows what I will run into. I posted that picture yesterday of a Stanley #10 iron and breaker that I found in a cheap #4 plane. There was no Stanley #10 plane so who knows where that iron came from or why it was put in a fulton #4.


----------



## DaddyZ

Very Cool Haul there Dan, Can't fool me you are grinning like a little school girl…


----------



## lysdexic

Anyone follow The English Woodworker's blog? ;-)

I do as well. Mos, I cannot believe that some Chris guy stole your ideas and is now taking full credit :^)


----------



## Mosquito

lol, I know, what a jerk!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I have met a local guy with a similar collection. Problem is he wants $50 or so a plane. Doesn't believe me he's higher than ebay prices. Oh well.


----------



## Airframer

That is a very impressive haul Dan! I officially have plane envy now lol.

In reguards to my recent aquisition, I have done some research and it appears that my new jointer is a late 1800's Stanley No 29 Transitional with the lateral adjuster. What clues should I be looking for (besides an obvious date) to get a more acurate date and model for this. So far I have just been going off of pics on the internet and certain stanley info sites but not much is out there for these transitional large wooden planes (at least from what I have found).

I also think I have a plan for fixing the wooden base without completely replacing it. I should be able to wick some wattered down wood glue into the sides where it is cracked and had been repaired decades (possibly a century) ago with some brad nails, clamp it up and let it cure. Then I can plane down the bottom and glue a secondary piece of wood to the bottom to level it out again. Any tricks on how to age new wood to kinda match old wood? Or would you just leave it and not worry about it?

I will then have to remove the rust on everything, will probably try a vinegar bath for that and some elbow grease. It also needs a new tote and handle and this will be ready for use on my bench build. I'll be sure to read through Don's blog to get tips on how to make the handles and totes along with other restore methods but anything else I need to be aware of would be great to know ahead of time.

Once again I am at work so no new detailed pics of the plane in question but this is a pic of a restored one I found on the net that looks to be the exact one…


----------



## donwilwol

Airframer, According to lech, the #29 was only made from 1870-1918. Narrowing it down further may be difficult, but I' haven't don much with typing transitionals.

Dan has some excellent blogs on what your trying to do.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Just an fyi
i went to lowes yesterday to pick up a few things to clean up some planes i just got off the bay (camera broke so no picks). Checked to see what they had for rust removal and they had the quart size of Evapo-rust on clearance for $1.12 which makes it $4.48 a gallon. Might be good to check your local lowes if ya have a lot of rehabs to do.

Nice collection ya got Dan. I'm interested in any planes you don't want. lol 

Jason can you tell what logo is on the iron for that #6? I just received a #5 that looks the same but it has a Sweet heart logo and i'm wondering if it got switched with one of the other planes in the bundle.


----------



## starringemma

I just Googled Evapo-rust and seen that it comes in 5 gallon buckets. This would be great for twisting a wire around a body and submersing it into the bucket but how long before the bucket of Evapo-rust becomes so saturated with rust that it becomes to weak and unproductive.

A person could always use the 3 stage bath system like they use to was bar glasses.
1st. stage knocks off all of the spit, lipstick, cigarette ash and STD's
2nd. stage knocks off the 1st. stages dirty bath water.
3rd. stage is just a clean rinse.


----------



## Airframer

OK, here are the pics I have been promising. I tried to get as much of it covered as I could along with both cracks in the sides



















Right side..









Left side..













































Wow.. that is a lot of pics.. sorry about that. I have more but you get the idea from those. I'll update my tool blog with the rest of the pics and a progression of how the restore gets along. How would you guys approach this guy?


----------



## donwilwol

I'd force glue (lots of it) into the crack and clamp it. After the glue is good in dry, I'd soak the whole thing in BLO for several days. Then wipe it as dry as you can with clean rag or paper towels. It'll be as good as new (well, almost)

Let it dry and then sand to a desired finish.


----------



## bandit571

When I get back down to the Dungeon Shop tonight:

There is a Mystery of sorts. I have a Union #3 handplane, with a thick tapered iron. The mystery is that a "Private Label" Hibbards True valve #3 looks like it's twin! Same type of tapered iron, with a long bevel ground into them. Bases are the same size and shape. One has a plain lever cap, the other has a "UNION" cast into it. Hibbards has a thin, cheesy lateral, Union has a, well, Union Lateral. Frogs look almost the same. Union has a brass wheel, hibbards has a steel wheel. Handle bolts are the same, even.

Should be able to get some side-by-side photos later, IF anyone wants them to look at.









(Almost like a Ford made in England, close but not quite there)


----------



## starringemma

Just out of curiosity… what is in this parts pile that has 22 bidders thinking this is worth $72? plus 410 shipping?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261172757251?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


----------



## waho6o9

You're learning to read the stitches on the fast ball Emma, good eye.

I couldn't tell ya what they see, coz I don't get it either.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Curious where this was made or what brand, when it was made? Pretty sweet plane, curious if it was worth the price someone paid for it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281067654606?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## ShaneA

Good user parts. Those could help complete rehabs, and/or upgrade irons. The totes/knobs look good. Those alone can get spendy. More than I would want to pay, but definitely not unreasonable, w/that much time left…they wil go higher for sure.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Emma, I have no idea unless it's the Union #103 block plane… (?)

BGT, it could be a patternmaker's copy… They do exist, and are typically all brass. But that's a WAG…


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Thanks Smitty, I searched all over the web using some pretty decent resource tools and turned up nothing.


----------



## ksSlim

Emma, might look at "the Works" toilet cleaner.
Caution, its 20% HCL. Could take the skin off your fingers but it does a great job on crud.
Second clean water bath to remove/dilute the HCL.
Third bath and you're ready to finish up with the polish and honing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sometimes Leach has them on his list, is the only time I've seen them…


----------



## LukieB

*Emma*
what is in this parts pile that has 22 bidders thinking this is worth $72?

Well technically there's only 1 bidder that thinks it's worth $72 : )

This is actually on my watch list, and I had planned on bidding. Not now though, that's too much I agree with Shane, good user parts, plus it looks like a close to complete 103 block plane. If you look at what all those things go for individually the 72 dollars is probably there. I've seen just a knob and tote go for 50 bucks before.

*Matt*, thanks for the tip, I'll be hitting Lowes in the morning.


----------



## mochoa

Ah, just caught Mos' work on the English Woodworker. Well done Mos!


----------



## bandit571

A few looks at a pair of twins?









One is a Union #3, the other is branded a Hibbards True value, things get closer as i go









Irons, for one thing. Like that bevel? Seems that one company might have made both?? Bolts can be used on either one, both have left hand threads on the wheels, one is brass, the other is steel. And, LOW Kanoobies!


----------



## WhoMe

Was just surfing "The Bay" and found a couple items. Not sure if folks are looking but here ya go:

Sargent #22 corrugated. Has brazed frog but the rest of the plane looks good. Last bid was $20.50 with 22hrs 16 min left.

And in this corner appears to be a #45 type 2 the description) . It is just the base plane. I don't see an of the additional cutters or other accessories that I normally see with complete 45's. 4+ days left with a #199 buy it now…

And the last item, a #55. with cutters, boxes 3 &4 but no rods. with 1day 18hrs left, bid is at $56.

Good luck if any of these catch anyone's fancy.


----------



## shampeon

Evaporust is a mild acid solution. No need to use wires, just throw the metal parts in. It can be reused a lot before it stops working, because the acid neutralizes the rust, converting it into iron sulfate, which is an ink black sludgy bunch of stuff. Iron sulfate is the same stuff used to ebonize wood when you soak steel wool in vinegar. Anyway, the rust doesn't go in the solution, really.

But I don't use Evaporust. I use citric acid powder that I mix up with water to do the same thing. I got the 2 pound bag from some online herb store for like $15, and it'll last my lifetime, my kids lifetime, and their kids lifetime if they have any, with a little bit to spare.


----------



## LukieB

Shamp, 
Does it work as well? I really like what the evaporust does and how fast it works, but it's so expensive. : (


----------



## shampeon

Works great, I've got no complaints. You can mix up a stronger batch if you want to be more aggressive, but I usually just let it soak overnight and clean it off the next day.


----------



## LukieB

Overnight is about what I do with the evaporust…herb store huh? Gonna look into that


----------



## Mosquito

I have been using white vinegar and baking soda, or lemon juice and baking soda instead of evaporust. I like it because I don't get the the iron sulfate black stuff on everything like I do with evaporust. That and it actually seems faster


----------



## mochoa

Citric acid sounds like the ticket. Fill a bucket, put some of that powder in, and let it soak. I like the vinegar idea but that would be a lot of vinegar for a large plane.


----------



## carguy460

OnlyJustMe - I can't recall what the logo on the iron is…I'll check it out tonight and let you know!


----------



## bandit571

have a #3 with a problem. A #3 Dunlap. I looked under the frog this morning, and saw threads of the frog's bolts! There is a 1/8" GAP in there! Front sits real nicely on the frog seat area, but when you look into the area behind the frog, there is this big , old gap! Here is the plane, in question









Used to have some ugly, bright red handles. Seems to work ok, just not used to seeing a gaposis there. BTW, iron is another "Made in West Germany" stamped iron. Like the cap iron??


----------



## Mosquito

Actually, when I did my #7 and the tenon saw I got from Smitty (wouldn't fit in the totes I had), I used vinegar and baking soda by sprinkling the baking soda on the part, and then pouring a little vinegar (or lemon juice) on it, let it fizzle a bit, and then have at it with a nylon bristle brush. Requires a little more "elbow grease" but it did work pretty well.


----------



## mochoa

Ah, good idea, make a paste that will stick on it.


----------



## shampeon

Barkeeper's Friend is oxalic acid, and you can make a paste out of it. I use a lot of Barkeeper's Friend for old woodworking machines, where I can't dunk it in a citric acid bath. It's good for cleaning up cast iron tables, too.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I believe I got a Dunlap #3 size in that lot of planes I bought. If you want it just cover the shipping and I will give it to you.. Maybe you can use the parts on it or what ever.


----------



## JayT

OJM, thanks for the heads up on the Evaporust. I ran down to Lowes over lunch and grabbed 6 quarts. Total was less than $8 vs. $21 for a gallon at Tractor Supply last time I needed some.


----------



## bandit571

At the moment, I have FIVE #3s in the shop. The M-F #8 most likely is in a class of it's own. The Union and Hibbards come in at second place, then the "other two" The Dunlap and the Handyman.

Not sure, but it looks like a base issue with the Dunlap #3. Seems the frog sits up on a pair of rails along the outside edges, with the big old gap inbetween. Base for the frog is quite high, and then that gap thing. Frog doesn't rock, or anything, and sits tight out front. Chip breaker is actually wider than the iron. "SAE" Chipbreaker on a "Metric" iron???

As much as I like #3 sized planes, five is getting a might crowded in the Dungeon Shop. Even that Windsor #33 is a #3 sized plane! May have think on this awhile….


----------



## bandit571

Almost forgot, a picture…









There was a fellow on another site that added a #3 frog to a #33 Windsor plane. said he got an angle of 47.5 degrees for the frog angle. May have to go buy another #33 and try that out? I mean, plane is only $9 or so. Cost of a #3 frog? I think I have the bolts on hand, too. Very interesting…..


----------



## chrisstef

Chef Stef gettin down …


----------



## bandit571

Ok, after the infamous "Further review" of the Dunlap #3:

Frog sits at a different angle than the other #3s in the shop. Maybe a 47-50 degree "pitch" going on?

Frog sits on a pair of rails along the outside edges, and on the base near the mouth opening, and MAYBE where the bolts go through. I can see at least five full threads of the bolts between the bottom of the frog, and the seat for the frog.

Area for the frog bolts is flat to the base of the plane, the bolts sit well back into the frog area.

Main downside to the frog is that cheesy lateral lever. Just some bent steel. Instead of a "roller" in the iron's slot, the lever ends up like an "L" shape. Both the iron and the CB are decently thick. Should be able to get a very nice edge to the iron. But with the higher angle, what should the grind angle be??

Will be working over the Dunlap this weekend, just to see about getting a better edge to it. I can get the iron set very close to the mouth opening, too.

Maybe not so "second-rate" a plane, afteral????


----------



## starringemma

Never store your hand planes under power lines or near toxic waste dumps…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-wood-plane-/290870747439?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b93f612f


----------



## ShaneA

Dang! "Don't know much about them"....but let's start the bidding at $20. I wouldn't want that plane if he gave me $2 to take it. That is a train wreck, lol.


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, i think that plane was a life long smoker.


----------



## starringemma

Sweet tote!
What kind of wood would that be?


----------



## ShaneA

Tough to tell for sure, but has the look of zebrawood to.me.


----------



## starringemma

Shane, Don…

Yeah, it's a mess! Evapo Rust would probably eat the whole thing up.

This is a plane:









This is a plane on crack:


----------



## shampeon

Could be goncalo, aka tigerwood. Or jobillo.


----------



## kokomoron

I guess I am old fashioned, or maybe growing up in a family that always had to pinch pennies has had a profound impact on me. I am totally mystified about why a real woodworker would pay 10 grand for a hand plane to use. I have been at this a while and i have yet to have anyone show me a bench plane that will do anything that a well tuned Stanley will not. For a fourth of that money, i can put together a complete hand tool shop from scratch including everything found in the anarchist's tool chest and a Roubo bench to work on.


----------



## jap

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-hand-tools-Scratch-smooth-Plane-W0QQAdIdZ460374446
scratch plane, do i use it on my back. lol


----------



## donwilwol

that's one way to take care of the dry skin Jap.


----------



## stonedlion

Emma - that is horrifying. Waaaaaaay overpriced for condition.


----------



## donwilwol

I just bought a V logo iron off ebay but there is a bunch more buy-it-now out there in the $10 range with fee shipping if your looking for a V logo #4 or 5 iron.


----------



## racerglen

Emma, 
you're not just twisted you're bent..
Actualy…I just converted a similar remains plane to a "hold me down while I sand you Mr. knob and tote, and
well lookie, I can straighten tote rods " type thingie..it's been thru a fire, dang wish I had pictures of what it was when I bought it..
Chunks of 2×4 hardly rounded as knob n' tote..BUT ! I wanted the screws, and other bits to fix other planes..
for that it's fine, but no I didn't pay any 20 bucks..
Glad y'r back !
;-)


----------



## bandit571

Handle look firmiliar??









Maybe a better look?









The Infamous Windsor #33 Bench Plane.


----------



## bandit571

Plane-on-crack looks like a Millers Falls #14. Might be worth…..$2 for some of the parts. Bolts and such, maybe the frog MIGHT clean up.


----------



## CL810

As the saying goes "no good deed goes unpunished." On ebay today someone posted a Millers Falls jack plane for a buy it now price of $24.99. But the picures were for a Bailey #5. Somethings amiss so I message him and then run an errand. Come back and there's a message that the pictures are corrected and this is what I find. Sold!










Somebody beat me to it! I hope it was someone on HPOYD. It was a beauty.


----------



## starringemma

*"Emma - that is horrifying. Waaaaaaay overpriced for condition."*
Not only that but you'd have to take into account the time it would take to turn the tote around the right way.

*"Emma,
you're not just twisted you're bent..
Actualy…I just converted a similar remains plane to a "hold me down while I sand you Mr. knob and tote, and
well lookie, I can straighten tote rods " type thingie..it's been thru a fire, dang wish I had pictures of what it was when I bought it..
Chunks of 2×4 hardly rounded as knob n' tote..BUT ! I wanted the screws, and other bits to fix other planes..
for that it's fine, but no I didn't pay any 20 bucks..
Glad y'r back !
;-)"*

Have you thought about getting a hobby bench top metal lathe and making your own tote rods, brass tote rod "thingies" and frog bolts?

Bandit, yeah… I bought one of those Windsor #33 Bench Planes. Before I knew anything about them.


----------



## donwilwol

How cool is this


----------



## lysdexic

Don, after grinding the Stanley cast embossed lettering off, how would one put their own name on the casting. Wait - I see that the frog bed is different which suggests that he did, in fact, cast it himself.

I sense your wheels are turning.


----------



## ShaneA

So…what does it sell for? Guesses?


----------



## waho6o9

Looks like a great plane DonW.

Anyone hazard a guess on the reserve price?


----------



## ShaneA

Well, my stunning bid of $25 didn't get to the reserve. : )

Does it go more than $175?


----------



## starringemma

Did that guy cast that body himself?

I've been watching home foundry videos lately but they've been mostly about how to melt aluminum beer cans into pistol grip stick shift knobs and accelerator peddles… My quest to counterfeit aluminum totes via youtube has been very uneventful… I've had to resort to pounding aluminum foil into blocks and then shaping them on the bench grinder.


----------



## waho6o9

Maybe the 120 - 150 range.

Buddy Shane out bid my 20.00, lol.

Now the 6 day wait to see how much it sells for, if it does sell.


----------



## bandit571

Didn't like the way the Millers Falls handles came out. Tonight they got a refinish, along with a little sharpening









Tote is still too dark, must be the wood itself. Kanoobie looks better. Shavings are beech wood.

Tried out a couple others tonight, got a handyman looking better as well ( Sorry about that< DonW)









That shaving came off of this little bit of scrap









Even managed somehow to get a few "Gossemer Shavings" to float away from the Big Blue Worth #4









Then I took that same iron, and tried it out in the Parplus #5









I tried the parplus' cambered iron in the Worth #4…....will need to work on that a bit.

Just an evening in the Dungeon Shop…...


----------



## LukieB

*Matt and Jay* In what department did you find the evaporust? I went to Lowes yesterday and searched high and low. Asked 4 different associates and they all looked at me like I was speaking another language…


----------



## racerglen

Lukie I had the same experience yesterday, but at my local Canadian Tire store, last time at least they could pull it up on the computer, but since they did a mega buck reno and expansion all bets are off, ast least fora while..
;-(


----------



## lysdexic

Luke, in my Lowes it was with the solvents and the paint strippers.


----------



## donwilwol

No serious thoughts about casting just yet Scott.


----------



## LukieB

Thanks Scotty, will try again when I go out today. I am challenged when it comes to looking for things on my own…drives my wife nuts, LOL


----------



## ShaneA

HF, Auto Zone, and Tractor Supply are also carriers of the Evaporust as well.


----------



## starringemma

This plane reminds me of fat girls in Spandex.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Beech-Router-Plane-/400423819254?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d3b1e97f6


----------



## JayT

in my Lowes it was with the solvents and the paint strippers.

Same here. At my Lowes it was on the top shelf and I almost missed it as a result.


----------



## bandit571

What happens when one goes out, buys a "cheapo plane", brings it home to clean up to resell, only to find out it has some special features to it? Like a "York Pitch" frog?









In front is a 1930s #3 for Hibbards true Value. Normal pitch, just like any other common smoother. Sitting behind it, lined up perfectly with it, is a Dunlap #3. Notice the angle of the iron?









Kind of sticks up in the air a bit more, about 5 degrees or so. You can also tell by that gap between the tote and the iron. Most #3s I have, the lateral rubs the top of the tote. On the Dunlap, I can even get a finger in there.

Tote has a longer footprint, almost to a number 5 size, without the extra bolt. Maybe to allow a better "push" when using the plane?

Still a "Cheapo plane", or, something worth keeping around? Plenty of iron left in it, and it is quite thick too. Maybe to allow a different grind than a standard 25 degree angle??

York Pitch, on an $8 plane, L-N, look out. ;-))


----------



## waho6o9

it's a keeper.


----------



## lysdexic

SAFTEY TIP:

This fellow was changing a 1 1/2" band saw blade at work when one of his "buddies" accidentally flip the power. His index and middle finger got caught between the lower tire and the blade. His hand took an obligatory ride around the bottom wheel and then released when the blade and tire separated at the brush.

Fortunately he only sufferred a minor tuft fracture and two lacerations. Somehow he got metal shavings embedded into his flexor tendons. Took those out this AM. Although structurally not impressive, crush injuries like this can take months to quit hurting.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Girl In Spandex Plane for the win, that was epic Emma!


----------



## chrisstef

Man that looks painful Scotty but not as painful as the throat punch id give my buddy if he pulled that stunt on me. Good thing he saw the right doc to get him all patched up. Got any cures for 2 pints an hour of baby boogers?


----------



## donwilwol

I * finally* won the #8 to complete the type 11 3-8 set.


----------



## lysdexic

Cool Don. Time for a dedicated till?

What about the 5 1/4? ;^)


----------



## lysdexic

Stef, most people can tolerate 2 pints/hr without problem. So I don't understand your complaint.

Back to the bandsaw. The pics are nothing. Can you imagine getting your fingers betwixt a bandsaw blade and the tire.

That just sucks.


----------



## donwilwol

What about the 5 1/4? ;^)

Now that's a trick question. There isn't a type 11 #5 1/4. I do have a type 12 and a type 15 though.


----------



## shampeon

Unplug your goddamn tools if you're opening them up, particularly if you've got your buddy's hand on the switch.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, did you direct him to the "do you turn off your power tools when changing the blade " thread?

Been thinking about the dedicated till, but I think I'm going for a complete set including the "C"s.


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, of its only coming out one end at a time, your good.


----------



## starringemma

Can you safely remove paint splatter from japanning with paint remover without hurting the japanning?


----------



## lysdexic

Thats funny Don. I have thought about going for the C set. It wouldn't take much. But, thus far, I've resisted.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty started it when he sent me the 5C.

Emma, that will work if your careful.


----------



## starringemma

Don W.
Like maybe using a q-tip and dabbing it only on the paint then waiting for it to bubble up and wiping it off with a damp rag?


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

So I'm looking for a vintage Stanley Sweetheart No. 9-1/2 Block Plane, or a Stanley Sweetheart No. 60-1/2 Low Angle Block Plane for my projects. New from Peachtree, both are $104.99. Vintage I'm guessing about the same.

I'm pretty ebay savvy on bidding, but haven't had much luck on either of these as of late. I love vintage tools that are in working order, maybe a little TLC, I don't collect them for looks, only have 4 hand planes as of now and I could use the aforementioned types. But even after visiting several sites, blood & gore, etc, etc, it's hard to determine "what's" a good deal on ebay.

I'm even up for anyone selling either model on here, if somebody has any extras which I doubt.

Appreciate any help, advice, etc on what I should expect to pay for a vintage version of these. They don't have to be fettled, higher-cost anyway and I enjoy doing the restores myself. Would be nice of course to find one in nice working condition, but they're hard to find.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, that's typically what I do. I use goof off.


----------



## donwilwol

Bravo, I don't have any and I've not been following eBay for blocks, but of I had either restored, the 9 1/2 would go for $35-$45. I don't think I've ever resold a 60 1/2 bit I would think $50-55 would be fair.

But then I did have some one recently ask me why my planes were so cheap.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Thanks Don, will keep my eyes open.


----------



## starringemma

Don,
Could it be that it's a labor of love and not for profit?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sometimes I wonder how many of us on this forum are bidding against each other on feebay.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Haa, no kidding BigRed, I've on several occasions wanted to ask for advice but haven't knowing others here are likely bidding as well.

Anyone, out of the two below, which are the most sought after, gather the Low Angle based on Don's reply couple posts above, but don't want to read into it more than I should:


 vintage Stanley Sweetheart No. 9-1/2 Block Plane
 vintage Stanley Sweetheart No. 60-1/2 Low Angle Block Plane


----------



## donwilwol

The 60 1/2 is much more sought after and not as common.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Suspected that, thank you.

The NEW version of the #60 1/2 sounds like junk compared to the vintage versions.

http://familywoodworking.org/forums/showthread.php?16664-quot-New-quot-Stanley-Sweet-Heart-60-1-2-Low-Angle-Block-Plane-Mini-Review


----------



## planepassion

Sweet Don. Type 11, 3-8….Done! Does that include the 4 1/2 and 5 1/2? I'm down to those myself. Do share a Type 11 family shot at your convenience.


----------



## waho6o9

congrats on the #8 type 11 DonW

I concur with Brad on the family shot at your convenience DonW


----------



## starringemma

What is the difference between the red and the yellow on these Stanley lever caps?

They are both from 5 1/4 planes.


----------



## starringemma

BigRed… so what are you bidding on?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ohh, I'm always eyeing bedrocks and Millers Falls. Pretty set on baileys(have a nice type 11 4 1/2 hehe). Made a bonehead move recently….I think. Payed the premium for a MF in the realm of 'fine.' Guess I was thinking, "I'll get a really nice one I won't have to restore." But now I don't want to use it because I'm pretty sure it's never been used in 60 years. It looks really nice on my shelf though.

Think the yellow stanley is an even more recent model.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got 3-8 except #4 1/2 in type 11. My #4 1/2 is a type 10 with adjustment screw, so it's close, but still hoping to get a Type 11 eventually


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Little curious as to why ya folks like type 11 so much. I have 13's and 15's I like just as much. Educate me;-)


----------



## Mosquito

for me part of it is aesthetic (I prefer the low knob vs the high knob) but you also still get the adjustment screw, and I like the V logo


----------



## lysdexic

Good question BRK. It depends on a few things. Do you like low or high knobs? Do like lever cap plane or embossed? There are some aspects of the frog adjustment and bedding that occur through the types.

If you like a low knobs, plain lever caps, and a frog adjustment screws then this puts you at a tyoe 11.


----------



## Mosquito

and small depth adjustment wheel


----------



## lysdexic

Like Mos said - it is aesthetics mainly.


----------



## Mosquito

That and when I decided to go for a set of a single type, I already had more Type 11's than anything else (2 lol)


----------



## donwilwol

The set includes the fractionals. I've got a few with the Cs as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Red, I like 13s. Large adjuster wheel, embossed lever cap, and high knobs without a raised ring below. It's also the first Type of pre-war Stanley I happened across (my #4 smoother). It stuck…


----------



## planepassion

Nice Don. You've got the T11 covered.

BRK,

I also like the history of the Type 11s. They were made between 1910 and 1918. My grandfather was born in 1904…WWI ended in 1918…the Titanic slipped beneath the waves about 1912. They're about 100 years old. The quality is good too. I have smaller hands so the smaller, low knob works fine for me. And I do like having the flexibilty to adjust the frog forward to tighten up the mouth.

Finally, my the first handplane I bought at an antique store when I got back into woodworking was a #4 Type 11. So, as I acquired new planes, I only bought Type 11s. Would still like to get a 4 1/2 T11 and a 5 1/2 T11, but now you're talking pricy goods. And my projects really don't have a need for them. So I'll content myself with my #3-8 T11 set.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, Brad… If you smooth larger panels, I'm here to say you need a #4 1/2. So save your dimes and set a goal. It's a fine bench plane. One of the better ones in the lineup, IMHO.


----------



## LukieB

Although I'm a sweetheart guy, I do love me some type 11 too…..




































Emma, the yellow lever caps came on the post 1962 Stanleys. The ones with the blue beds as well as the even later ones with the maroon beds. Considered less desirable to both collectors and users.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My only T11 is the trusty jack, a #5C. Green painted knob and tote, V logo, extra gritty. Paid $2.50 for it, and love it. A before and after? It's on the left…


----------



## LukieB

Very impressive Smitty, that thing was in rough shape.


----------



## waho6o9

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/47307

Pay your respect when you have time, thank you.


----------



## Airframer

So, in regards to my #29 Transitional resto project. Would I be committing blasphemy if I made a completely new base for it? I would lose the brand marking on the toe of the base but the old one is just so far gone I think I would be better off with all new wood.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I see. It's hard to argue the aesthetics and the history of the type 11. I really don't mess with any baileys after type 15 for the same reason. I'm sure they are good planes though.

Brad, I'll keep you in mind if I come across another reasonable 4 1/2 or 5 1/2 T11. Sometimes I get them very reasonable from a local source ($30 for my 4 1/2).

Usaully listings like this are a gamble. But once I got this T11, I felt like I stole it. Cleaned up, the japanning and rosewood are pretty nice. No v blade though.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121068349588?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## racerglen

Emma, the yellow cap is a 1960's thing, think it started about '62, the red's earlier.
The same time Stanley brought in the yellow they changed the plane bodies to blue from the traditional black.
Then from the earliy '70's there was a period of what I'd call maroon bodies, but I've seen refered to as dark red.


----------



## donwilwol

But once I got this T11, I felt like I stole it.

You Did, You did steal it!!


----------



## carguy460

Wow…I'm a little late to the show, but that bandsaw accident makes me cringe. That is a prime example of why people should use Lock Out Tag Out when servicing equipment - or at the least, unplug the stuff. I manage a wind farm, so we have lots of opportunities for stuff like that to happen. Shut a breaker off downtower, climb up and start work, and some yahoo comes by and flips the breaker back on…LOTO, people!

Rant over…I know LOTO is overkill for most hobby shops, but I would recommend it if you have someone else working in your shop, or even just visiting. You never know what buttons those "visitors" will push…

I'm using your story in a safety meeting today, Scotty.


----------



## starringemma

I bought one of those blue bodied Stanleys and took it apart and noticed that the frog is something like pot metal maybe aluminum and I don't like the flat sided tote that I suspect of being pine. 0_o


----------



## starringemma

*"But once I got this T11, I felt like I stole it."*

But, he got you back a little by charging you $26.90 for shipping.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I believe $26.90 was the total with shipping. Now you know what I do when I'm stuck in hotels due to my job …ehh Don?


----------



## LukieB

*Airframer*,

I don't think that would be blasphemy to give an old tool new life with a fresh base. If it's not useable like it is….it's worthless, IMHO.

Now this is blasphemy…


----------



## donwilwol

Yea BigRed, and this eBay in gogo is killing me. Got a 8 lot plane coming along with my #8.


----------



## planepassion

Smitty…darn you. Now I have to get one for sure. When I test drove a 4 1/2 at a Lie Nielsen handtool event last year I loved it. It is solid and performs well. So I'm sold on the model.

Would love to add a SB T11 #4.5 to the mix, because you are correct. Even on the not so large projects I've done, it would have been nice to have had one. And $2.50 for your T11 #5?! That's even better than the $8.00 estate sale SB T11 #5C I picked up last year. I blogged about it here. Now tell me, does your two-buck #5 give you as much joy as my eight-buck #5 gives me?

BRK, I appreciate you keeping your eyes peeled. I'm finding that by networking among tool lovers that both the quality of what you can get into your working tool kit, and the price you pay for it, are more favorable than Ebay. Fellow tool lovers learn what quality is and tend to live by the golden rule. So jiggered stuff doesn't make the grade among us.

The generosity of fellow woodworkers was one of the first lessons I learned on this forum. That reminds me, Smitty, I still have you on my list when I eventually track down a machinist to fabricate my Goodell Manufacturing Co. miterbox accoutrements.


----------



## bandit571

Costs a dolllar on a sidewalk, at a garage sale last year









Now enjoying it's "Retirement" in Hawaii. Stanley #33.


----------



## kokomoron

Smitty,

Very nice rescue job.


----------



## DouginVa

Ok, here's one I dusted off just for this forum. It's a specialty plane. Any guesses what it's used for …... specifically?


----------



## DouginVa

Bandit, hell of a find!


----------



## mochoa

Mos, here is a video blog entry from Renaissance Woodworker on his Post Dril you might find interesting. 
http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/post-drill-and-center-scribe/


----------



## shampeon

DouginVa: looks like some sort of finger plane. Traditional acoustic instrument makers use finger planes a lot.


----------



## DouginVa

"shampeon"; nope. Are you thinking of a "travisher" plane used on musical instruments. Nope, not one of those.


----------



## shampeon

I was thinking of these:


----------



## mochoa

Public Service announcement. I'm sending my New #62 back.

I've been messing with it for a while and I just can't get the iron square to the sole of the plane. I keep grinding down one side of the iron to get it to protrude evenly and its apparent that the mouth is not going to have a uniform opening across its width.

Not to mention the side was not square to the sole. I fixed that but bedding issue is not something I can fix.

Its tool late to return it to amazon so I'm sending it back to Stanley on my dime. Fortunately they are going to send me a new one back, hopefully I will have more luck with the next one….


----------



## CoolerJack

DouginVa , just found this http://anthonyhaycabinetmaker.wordpress.com/2011/07/14/small-planes-more-tools-of-our-time/ on Luthier planes, though not identical there is a pic of a bow makers plane on here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur, that sux. Hope it does get resolved.

On a related note, think they'd replace mine with a new one? The mouth is chipped after only 80 years of use….

(okay, quitely leaving the room now…)


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, just think, for around the same price I could have gotten a much sexier vintage one…

I wish I would have caught that factory seconds deal on the Veritas LA Jack.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, buyer's remorse isn't worth it. Let's expect the next one, coming straight from Stanley in response to an issue, is perfect. Then we can lament that it took two planes to get one right…

Buying a busted #62 with no iron, a chipped mouth, a broken tote and a missing adjuster wasn't necessarily a great move on my part. That, and I had to lap the sole until the cows were 3/4s home. I mean, the plane is awesome, but more work than I'd like commit to again. I think.

They'll make it right. I certainly expect them to, anyway.


----------



## DouginVa

"coolerjack", nope….nothing to do with luthier work….although you could use it on an instrument, but that's not what it's for.

Give up? Ok, it's a "blind nailer plane". Most of the ones you see have a long handle on the end of the iron. I don't use it much anymore but from what I remember you're supposed to wet the wood in the area you intend to set a nail. Once the wood is damp you hit it with the plane. It peels back a section of wood without it chipping out. Drive your nail, set it, then put a dab of glue and press the wood peel back, clamp it, let it dry then sand or srape and you'll never know there was a nail there.

When I did use it it worked well. I liked it, but it was just a bit too much work for a nail.


----------



## donwilwol

one step closer










well, maybe 1 1/2 -


----------



## JayT

Looking good, Don. Did you decide to use steel for the cap?


----------



## donwilwol

It was a financial decision to use steel for the cap. I had the steel and a brass bar is going to cost a lot more than I suspected.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Brad, I hear you about tools on ebay. That's why I've been trying to find more local sources. The geezers at the local woodworking guild aren't much help though ;-) And ebay is always there….dangling that carrot.

Here's a sargent that I bought recently. The guy is pretty much refusing to send it to me. Don't think he's happy about the sale price. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271155075316?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Mosquito

nice find on the vid Mauricio, I'll definitely check it out


----------



## chrisstef

Figured id share a little internet success. I received the dummy hinges for the doors in the mail from hardwaresource.com. Best prices around and shipping in 3 days. Made in 'merica.


----------



## JayT

Made in 'merica

Does that mean they are crap, then. Everyone knows the good stuff is made in China. ;-)

Those will look great, stef. Can't wait to see them all done, the progress pics show a lot of good work.


----------



## chrisstef

JayT - it could be USA, China thats for sure. Actually made in mansfield, mass just a state over from me. Tgey appear to be of good quality and well finished too. Appreciate the kudos bro. I should be half way home by end of the weekend. Of course we had to make a mew shelving system to go along with the new doors.


----------



## planepassion

Well, BRK, that's a nice looking plane. I'll bet it will clean up well. If the seller welches on you be sure to give him an honest, but devastating review. He was trying to make up for some of the price on the shipping. So that should take a little of the smart out for him.

Don, that's an amazing wood-inlaid knob. Very nice accent hardware.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I did feel bad the sargent went so low, but I can't help if now bids against me. First time I've had somebody never send me the item. Guess I'll contest it with paypal.

Also feel bad for siding with Smitty being and enabler, but 4 1/2's are sweet.

Here's a T8 5 1/2 I got in a bulk deal with that 4 1/2. Guess someone got hungry and took a bite out of the side. Feeling like a plane snob because I don't want to restore. Not sure what I'm gonna do with it. Glad I could tell ya'll about my 'feelings.' lol


----------



## ShaneA

BRK, looks like the lever cap and frogs could still make good donor parts or resale candidates.


----------



## starringemma

*"know what I do when I'm stuck in hotels due to my job"*
What kind of work do you do that has you stuck in hotel rooms?

*"Got a 8 lot plane coming along with my #8."*
What's an 8 lot plane?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Locomotive engineer. Drive freight trains. Work completely on call. Usually the railroad calls in the middle of the night (that's when guys call in sick). I wish they'd quit calling though….it puts a real dent in my shop time;-) Then again, sometimes they don't call for days and I get paid to be in my shop. 
Usually only have to stay in a hotel once or twice a week. Think Don said he travels too. Don ever buy a tool on craigslist in another town and have them deliver it right to your hotel? Guilty.


----------



## lysdexic

This is not really project worthy. I made birch ply and maple shelf for my neighbor. Instead of using brads to attach the ledge during glue-up I made 1/4" walnut dowels to keep it aligned. I like the pinned look.


----------



## starringemma

Big Red,
I've heard that those older locomotives didn't have power steering and all locomotives have the drivers seat on the right site which I find to be a slap in the face to Americas dominance over Europe. I bet you wear blue pin striped coveralls and carry an oil can with a really long spout for greasing the wheel drivers.

Ever since I saw the movie "Emperor of the North" I've wanted to be a railroad bull…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That pinned look is hoss.


----------



## LukieB

*Big Red*, 
Stanley 5-1/2 Frog is on my Ebay saved searches right now. I got a type 9 with a broken frog, so if you want to get rid of that….

*Scotty*. those shelves look sweet, love the walnut birch contrast.


----------



## Gshepherd

I agree the shelf pins look pretty STRONG…....

Lukie, any more good cause auctions coming up? Be nice for someone to donate a nice sweet set of Everlasting Chisels….. I got an itch….....

Well guys and gals getting pretty close to finalizing the shop location…... I am the proud daddy of 9 German Shep pups….. So next time the wife gets to braggin about child birth and how hard it is, tell her to give birth to 9 and be able to feed 10 at the same time….. Just Sayin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## racerglen

I was going to put this in PoopieKats cheeziest plane thread..









It is a 10, rabbit plane..









But it uses a disposable blade, like a heavy duty wide razor blade, thus the "RB" I guess.
Took it off the wall where it's sat mostly since I brought it home from New Zealand in 2000.









that's clear pine..









walnut









and oak..
The blade actualy mounts at the leading edge of the cap, the "infill" handles are plastic and the frog is a stamped steel afair.

Who'd a thought..


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty - slick shelf slick and props on walnut dowels.

Glen - interesting adaptation of the 10. Ive got an exacto finger plane that utilizes razors. Do you think you could convert your RB to a regular plane?

Shep - good to hear from ya buddy. You do know we will require a full shop tour to reinitiate you back into the thread right? Congrats on the litter. I spent all day yesterday with our sick lil boy while the wife went back to work after a 6 month maternity leave. I have no idea how she did it everyday while i went to work. I feel like a cat turd rolled on a sandbox today. Stiff.

Stefs hopin to get back to work today on home projects.


----------



## racerglen

I have the exacto as well..they're realy for Balsa wood I think, but it's produced some shavings on harder wood ;-)
Wouldn't want to try converting the RB, in essence there's no standard blade and chip breaker, just the cap that attaches to the frog.And the frog would offer almost no support for a conventional blade.









The whole thing depends on the spring steel clip to the left of the cap.









They're an English Stanley product, haven't had much luck in getting backgound on them other than they've been around many years. Blades are still available new, some kept the spares in tote, mine's a solid lump.
I do have a #10 clone that keeps me happy that way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glen - any way to mount a traditional frog?

Thanks for the additional pics. Fascinating plane in it's junkedness… The frog, as you suggest, is a tadpole.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here's one of varieties that has blade storage. Damn, we need a type study now.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Emma- your crackiin me up. Don't think I share your romanticism with railroading though. It's been a good union job. It's got awesome health insurance, which my wife has needed. Not quite what I envisioned while getting a degree in theology, but as they say, life happens.

LukieB- I was kinda wondering if anybody could use the parts. I've already robbed the tote and knob. They're all legit parts with the 5 1/2 markings. PM me with what your thinking and I'll hook you up.


----------



## racerglen

Smitty, the frog's mounted with 4 bolt/screws two "near" where a regular frog would mount, but closer to the sides, then 2 more well back toward the tote.
I havent taken it THAT far apart, but exercise in futility strikes a chord.
Overdid it planing yesterday, more than just the RB 10 and it's no where near Miller time.
Now the camera has fresh batteries, maybe a photo day ?
edit..+1 for a type study, but haven't had much luck, remember now seeing the post you linked to,
I ALWAYS like seeing info on stuff like this, just one of those bizare moments in woodworking, but not like the hatchet/plane/hammer/nail puller thingie..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm somewhat familiar with those kinds of exercises, Glen, so I don't blame you.


----------



## racerglen

Finished your "new" chest yet ?


----------



## LukieB

*Shep*- good to hear from you man. No more auctions right now, still can't believe I had eight different Lumberjocks auction off tools for the cause. You guys are awesome!

Congrats on the new litter, sounds like you got your hands full. Don't know what part of the country you are in right now, but we're having a fundraiser at McGraffs American Grill over in Loveland today from 11 to 11. They're giving 20% to Jesse's cause, would love to see you.

*Big Red*- Sweet, that's what I wanted to hear…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ouch. No. But it's 'under control.'


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, a Shep siting! 9 pups sounds like handful. Congrats.

Oh…those crazy guys at Stanley, what will they reincarnate next? The 51 with a box knife blade?

I actually have bid on 2 planes the last day or two, the long shot #8 linked above and a rust bucket. Been a long time since I won one. Probably won't get either one, low ball offers.


----------



## 33706

Glen: Yes, your #10 definitely would be right at home in the 'Cheeziest' thread!


----------



## bandit571

Right next to the RB5


----------



## chrisstef

Shop bomb ….


----------



## Airframer

Oh no no no no no… if that is a shop bomb than I must have had a shop nuclear war!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol AF. At least youre building something. All ive been doing is finishing! Progress aint always pretty.


----------



## donwilwol

Mid day check in with a picture for Shane. More on the blog.


----------



## ShaneA

Lol..kind of looks like Frankenstein with the bolts sticking out. Results look solid. Going to be interesting.


----------



## bandit571

Shop Bombs? Time to hide in the "Bomb Shelter"









Awaiting a battery recharging for the camera, have a few more pictures of a Mystery plane. Gossemer shavings too….


----------



## chrisstef

Im gonna name it the Donfill plane. Lookin industrial brother, i like it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Very cool Don. Bench is done so I'm moving on to a couple plane restores and sharpening. Ohhh the sharpening.


----------



## Iguana

Too bad Don's name isn't Frank


----------



## donwilwol

She is done a day ahead of schedule!!


----------



## bandit571

Dunlap cleaned up









and a shot of the frog area









As cast, it slopes downhill towards the opening of the mouth @ around 5-10 degrees. Bottom of frog is flat. Extra pitch is from the way the base is machined.









So it seems it was a design feature.


----------



## starringemma

Was this lot of Stanley planes and parts worth $380? They all look to be later types to me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Lot-of-Stanley-Bailey-Wood-Planes-including-No-4-4-5-1-4-2-5-6-/121071697800?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEDWX%3AIT&nma=true&si=MAGyk28KBoObJLqgN3wZvWaIJcE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## ShaneA

I am thinking the seller is happy. Remember looking at this one, there were four 5 1/4s, haven't been tracking their sales to know what they have been bringing, but I am guessing that is what drove the value.


----------



## Kickback

My buddie Derrick was showing me just a few of the hundreds of planes he has collected over the past 40 years or so on Friday. He finally has gotten around to moving his stuff into his new garage/shop and I stopped by to see what was up. I saw a couple of unusual planes sitting on a shelf so i asked him about them. He said they were all worth a lot of money don't know how much I just liked them because they looked different than the everyday plane. The first one was a Birmingham low angle block plane it is dirty as he has not gotten around to refurbing it yet but I thought it was cool.










The second one caught my eye because it had a square tote. He said it was a Spiers plane it was quite large and heavy and felt really good in the hand










The third one was interesting because of it's size. Kind of small but still hefty and it had a metal and wooden base on it. It too was a Spiers


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, very cool!

Don't you wonder sometimes how fine European planes find their way to your buddie's laundry room?



What a country.


----------



## Airframer

Took my cheap Chinese eBay special spoke shave for a test run tonight. This thing is GREAT! I didn't even bother sharpening it yet. So far my favorite planes are my 2 tuned up Bucks Bro planes and this no name guy.. whodathunk?


----------



## chrisstef

Ya put enough time into those "cheaper" models AF and they work for sure, my #5 Groz does a lot of dirty work in the shop.

Get your bevel on …


----------



## bandit571

Bevel is on









Twice, even


----------



## bandit571

been to the Dungeon Shop tonight, had some stock to plane down









I cut that 5' long plank of Oak into something a little easier to work on









I needed some 12" long leg blanks. See any in there? Also, that old #6c in the background? It had some work to do









So that when things looked better









I could do the edge grain parts as well.









I also made use of a few "other" planes









Anything you see look firmiliar???


----------



## Mosquito

Nice spokeshave action there AF. I've only gone a $6 spokeshave I picked up at an antique show. I sharpened the iron a little, but not well. Still works alright.

I've got a Buck Bro's smoother I haven't spent enough time tuning up that I never use…

Nice beveling 'Stef. What'cha got goin' there, drawer fronts?


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - the "battens" and the planks for the pantry doors. On to the second and final set. Im actually surprised how much work goes into painting, shelving, and making new doors. If ya hang around long enough, and my wife has her way, drawer fronts shouldnt be far off.

Geez Bandit youre a machine …


----------



## bhog

Checking in,was 130 behind again…

Been busy as hell- life,havent used the 07 yet which is pretty bogus.


----------



## bandit571

Random Sunday Night Shots









Dunlap #3


----------



## starringemma

Question…
This seller says that this is a type 4 but he also says that it has a knob ring. If I've been learning my plane typing correctly a type 4 didn't have a knob ring.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-BAILEY-8-JOINTER-PLANE-TYPE-4-CRISPY-/281070372458?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417119866a


----------



## ShaneA

That one looks to have some age to it. No lateral adjustment lever, looks to have the engravings on the depth adjustment knob. Not sure I would be too interested in a user w/o the lat adj lever, cool plane though.


----------



## WhoMe

Dan, I sent you a PM a little while ago on the 78. At this point, never mind.

I am mostly through our taxes and based on the BIG number in RED on my turbo tax, any tool purchases are out of the picture for quite a while. We did 2 stupid things in 2012 and it made that number way bigger in the wrong direction than I had planned by an extra digit to the left of the decimal point. Mucho un-happy at this point.

So, if you find someone to buy that 78, sell it. I will have to wait for another time. Thank you for the offer though.


----------



## LukieB

Emma, 
I believe what they are referring to is the front knob itself. The earlier ones has a bead around the base of the knob. They were like that until type 6 I believe…









I don't think they are referring to the raised ring cast into base on the later types. Looks like a legitimate type 4 #8 to me….if you're into that sort of thing. I agree with Shane, if you're looking for A user, I would try to find one with a lateral adjustment lever.


----------



## LukieB

You guys seen this? Don't look unless you got some time to drool.
https://www.finetoolj.com/ftj.php/auction/view/64

A lot of cool stuff, none I can afford, but cool none the less. I haven't even looked through everything yet but, this caught my eye. 









A plain old #36 you say? Nope a Paul Hamler miniature, with it's creator for scale.









His stuff is amazingly cool, I'm sure some of you have seen his stuff, and maybe even discussed it here. Scaled down working models of some of the coolest collectable tools.


----------



## bandit571

Just getting rid of some saw marks









Been doing a few of these type of joints









Just a couple so far









More later….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Speaking of drool, anyone pick something from Patrick's list today they'd like to share? I nabbed the G-P screwdriver, for example. Just can't resist their Uber Engineering…


----------



## Bertha

post to get to the bottom. Work's hemming me up. Hope everyone's doing well! al


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Lukie. I won't lie and say I didn't put any bids on the last one… but I definitely can't afford (shouldn't) any of those, even with "just in case no one else is interested" bids… Anyone good at making tiny boxes?

Also, I got these at Christmas time from my parents


----------



## chrisstef

Hittin the lac on a monday….

Good to see Al pop in!


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, I just watched "The Master" with Joaquin Phoenix. You post made me think of it. Not a great movie but the guy drank some nasty sh1t. Made my drinking look like a child boy.


----------



## chrisstef

Im pretty sure a good swig of 190 proof denatured alcohol and sticky shellac would qualify as "nasty sh!t".

The problem with making multiples of something is that im always so damn interested seeing how the finish looks that by the time i hit the 4th one or so i just wanna be done. Must. Forge. On.


----------



## donwilwol

The next movie I watched was Flight with Denzel Washington. All proving I need to improve my drinking skills before they make a movie about me.


----------



## chrisstef

Got these old brass window latches from my grandfathers old hardware cache and would like to use them as hooks but i need to "freeze" them in position. Superglue? Peen the backs over? Whatcha guys think?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can you drill as small hole in the bottom that divides the spin from the base, and insert a small pin? Then solder.

(I'm not a metal guy, and have no idea if any of that is possible…)


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm solder is a good idea Smitty, i bet i wouldnt even need a pin. It would need to be a pretty precise depth or id blow through the face plate. Will solder stick to the brass?


----------



## bandit571

Ask a plumber


----------



## chrisstef

Backs.


----------



## donwilwol

slap some epoxy on the back!


----------



## chrisstef

Bandit - tough day man?

DW - call me special but ca glue/superglue and epoxy are different because of the reaction between two parts being epoxy or do i have this totally f'd up?


----------



## ShaneA

I like the epoxy on back idea.


----------



## donwilwol

so, you're definitely special Stef, and I'm really not sure what your question is, but from experience I never had good luck with ca/super glue on metal to metal. Epoxy is 2 parts, needs to be mixed and will stick. It can also be reversed with heat.

If that doesn't answer your question, rephrase it for the old guy.


----------



## chrisstef

Nah you got it Don. Sorry bout talking in tongues lol. Too much shellac and thanks for confirming my wifes suspicions about me bein special.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## donwilwol

http://www.petermcbride.com/collection/infill_planes.htm


----------



## bandit571

Bandit was having one of "THEM ' days. Everything wanted to pick a fight with me today, after an hour in the "Ring" er Dungeon, I went back upstairs. Hurts like "H" to sit, hurts like "H" to get up and walk around. Other than going to and from work, I am stuck here at the house. BLEAH!!

Did get half the base started, though. Bleeding amazing…..


----------



## donwilwol

One post 1153 days ago, but man what a post!!


----------



## ShaneA

Some real lookers. You make a post like that Don…is there any reason to have another? He has been to the top of the mountain. Wow.


----------



## donwilwol

I guess its going to be hard to top that one…...


----------



## LukieB

*Smitty*, Didn't buy anything but enjoyed browsing the supertool list this morning. Always look forward to that coming out.

*Mos*, I am also guilty of placing a few bids on that last auction too. Just a few though, I had a whole list of "just for fun" bids. But finding out they charge your credit card a "deposit" before the auction for a % of your bids, made my list a lot shorter, LOL

*Stef*, I like the epoxy idea as well.

*Don*, wow…both of those are awesome. What's the story on the first one, with all the figure?


----------



## donwilwol

I added the site where i found it. I don't have a story Lukie.


----------



## bandit571

Well, after sitting awhile, and thinking awhile ( scary thought, there) I went back down to the Dungeon Shop. Glued the first attempt up, and clamped solid. Then set about cutting less fancy cuts. Instead of trying a "cope& stick" approach, I went to a more square approach. Less fuss, easier to layout. Will glue and clamp that second half tomorrow. Then will come the angled half-lap. Legs might still get some work from the planes….


----------



## starringemma

Thanks Shane & Lukie for the info on the type 4

It would be nice to have one of each # and each type regardless of their usefulness just for having a complete collection and the bragging rights… 

I seen a ebay listing just tonight for 2 aluminum "unibody" planes, tote, body and knob all in one casting. They were cheap and nobody was bidding on them so I figured they weren't worth much, but the oddity of things always peaks my interest. I'm the type of person who would buy a stuffed two headed cow just because nobody else has one.

Here's an ebay plane that I'm willing to bet nobody here has:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-plane-a-big-one-/151006327323?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2328adb21b


----------



## bandit571

A couple photos of the mess, today









Wouldn't think it would be so hard to make four lousy leg joints. Angled bridal joint, but still…

And, just to stay with a Handplane Theme









I guess this is called the "Working Chamber"???


----------



## stonedlion

Did I miss something? That's a bird. Or was that the point?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have no idea what that post (ebay listing) is all about, 'cept to part a fool with his money.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Does anyone know if Al is lead vocals of Alabama Shakes?


----------



## stonedlion

LukieB, I put in a couple of bids that I was sure I would not win on the last Brown Tool Auction and ended up winning a vintage ECE horned smoother. You just never know sometimes.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ha! Emma, that plane is listed by a guy who I've bought from in my area. Don't buy much from him because he's usually way overpriced. Ironically, I would describe him as a "strange bird."

Other day we were talking about some of you who have been collecting an entire set of Type 11's or whichever you like. I'm afraid I'm past the point of just aquiring planes that I "need." I'm probably in "collector" territory now.
That being said, has anyone put together a set of Millers Falls? I might go for a set of MF type 2. I love em, and I'm already half way there.

Ahh, I've been on a train all night. Time for bed.


----------



## donwilwol

BigRedKnothead, I look for Type 1 Millers Falls. A lot of people don't know how to tell the MF's so they sell them as just another plane. I've only got a few, and a type 2 #10, then a few later ones I picked up real cheap.

If you check out the Bird guy, he's got 4 or 5 entry with the bird exactly the same.


----------



## Mosquito

Someone around here has a good set of MF's…. was it Waho maybe?


----------



## mochoa

Don, thank for the tip yesterday on reversing epoxy with heat. I had to pull the blade out for my marking knife and I was able to save the handle. Just heat the blade on the stove and pull it out!


----------



## waho6o9

You are correct Mos, good memory. I love using these planes because there's 
no chatter and they plane well.

Again, a special thanks to ksSlim and DonW for helping them find their way
to my pad. Great folks here on LumberJocks.


----------



## WhoMe

I looked through all the items in that auction. Wow, talk about a bunch of interesting tools. You gotta wonder who came up with s0ome of those. IMO, many were overpriced based on the bidding range. Unless that was a guideline of the desired price range. 
At any rate, I bookmarked it just for kicks an giggles.

As I read about you guys wanting to collect the MF planes and the discussion about others wanting to collect a certain make and series of planes, I started to wonder what a upper management person from back when these things were manufactured would think of those that are collecting these planes.

Do you think they would be happy and proud that they made something that is desirable or just think we all are a bunch of loony birds….


----------



## bandit571

Ebay still has that set of Millers Falls for about $2000.00 Most even have their own boxes.

Me, I have only one.









A #8 size Gem….


----------



## shampeon

I've never gotten around to doing my family shot. Thanks for the reminder.









Left to right, front to back:
67 router, 24, 22C, 18, 14, 11, 10, 9C, 8, MF-made Craftsman block, 56B block, 4 bullnose, 772 brace, 771 brace
No. 2 hand drill, 85 rabbet


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jeepers guys! You've got me droolin' over here. I too really enjoy using Millers Falls planes. And there's just something about the underdog. 
I don't have near your stash, but I'll show off my prize. My no.22 is pretty darn nice. Judging by the factory grindings on the sole and the blade, I'm not sure it's ever been used before.


----------



## TerryDowning

I love my 9 and no 4 rabbet


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice. I admit I have trouble typing MF sometimes. All I have to go by is: http://oldtoolheaven.com/bench/benchtypes.htm
According to that, a MF shouldn't have cocobolo wood and a lever cap with no red background. I've seen em that way, and I have one that way. Of course you never know who's been part swapping all these years.

Sidenote: Maybe its the 4 hours of sleep, but I totally just snickered at my orbital sander as I reached for my MF smoother. Lotta years of despising that thing. Guess I'm still holding a grudge.


----------



## donwilwol

I have trouble typing MF sometimes

Still easier then some Stanley's


----------



## TerryDowning

Correction to picture post above.

The Block Plane is a No. 7 with the skewed iron and removable right side for rabbetting. Both are type 4. They were my grandfather's


----------



## Airframer

Brand new bubble pack Stanley SB4. Not tuned just sharpened.. So far I like it!



















And a video of it in action Here


----------



## donwilwol

My wife is going to kill me. So a nice S18 up for bid. Always wanted a nice S18. problem is it comes with 2 #5's. Anybody need a couple #5's cheap?


----------



## Airframer

How cheap?


----------



## donwilwol

how many do you want?
I should have mentioned this fiasco to
I only wanted the sargent.









So I've got 3 actually.

$18 ea. plus shipping. If the one is a type 11 I'll probably restore it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That Sargent knucklecap looks very, very familiar…

If that block in the front left is cordovan, I'm interested. If that jack in the second picture is cordovan, I'm interested. I'd have an instant purple collection to go with Dad's purple smoother…


----------



## pjped

Hi, I'm not new to LJ, but have not yet posted in this thread, even though I check in to it every day. I love the MF planes as well… !

This thread is like a Friday night with a six of Blue Point Toasted Lager, a block of cheddar, and a 1lb bag of Utz Sourdough Specials.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Pete! Excellent picture quality and subject matter. Bravo sir.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pete, where have you been??? Holding out on us with the big MF artillery!!! Great stuff, indeed.


----------



## starringemma

Welcome Pete,
Nice collection of Miller Falls. Did you do a restore on them? They look very clean.


----------



## pjped

Thanks Guys, Emma I have not restored them - this is how I found them, except for the 22, which I had reground as it was too warped to use, now it's perfectly flat.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sweet Pete! Looks like I'm not the only one who has had good luck finding MF in good condition. I'm usually not a big fan of the square Hock irons, but I think it looks better on a MFs. Maybe just me?

Also, your talking about my two vices: good beer and tool porn…lol!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I posted my last #444 rods update 91 days ago, Dec 2012, and said there was no date on the horizon. Yesterday I left a voice mail for St. James Bay Tool asking if my rods, requested last Jun/Jul, would EVER be made. Today I got a voice mail in return: They'll ship in the next day or so. HUZZAH!!! Sliding dovetails WILL be mine!!!


----------



## dshort824

Here is my Gem I recently aquired. A 1919 Stanley No 71 Router Plane








I absolutely love this plane. Thanks for looking….Drew


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, that's a beauty! Great picture, too.


----------



## donwilwol

That's a great looking #71. Are the knobs rosewood? They look a little different. Beautiful!!

Smitty, that a log waiting list! I'll let you know about the #5.

Welcome Pete. Anybody with a set of MF's that looks like that is welcome here.

*So a question*
How many of you guys have more than one family shot? Note, that's probably an admission of collector status.


----------



## Mosquito

If you mean more than one family shot as in more than one shot of the family, yes. If you mean what I think you mean, (more than one family of planes) then not really


----------



## DouginVa

Good one drew, and very good condtion. Did you re-furb it or buy it that way?

Pete; That's a nice shaving coming off with that jointer plane.


----------



## LukieB

I love family shot time, some very nice planes and photos! You guys got me wanting to start a Millers Falls collection.


----------



## pastahill

I got this Stanley Bailey No.5 today from ebay. It was missing the blad and cap, but here in Germany you have to buy everything whats old and cheap, because there are not many Stanleys out there, only new ones. I just payed 3,5 € but when i opend the box i have seen that somebody was hungry and bite out a chunk of the frog. Maybe a frenchmen, they love frogs. The tote and the knob are in good shape. What would you do, try to get al the spare parts or tear it down and make a nice infill of it. Any suggestions are wellcome.


----------



## JayT

*Pete*, thanks for coming out of the closet. It's not shameful to admit to being a hand plane addict. Very nice MF family. What's the MF model for the 4-1/2 size wide smoother?

*Drew*, love that 71. I'm currently on the lookout for a decent 71-1/2.

*pastahill*, I'd just find a blade/breaker set and a lever cap and use it. That chunk out of the frog really won't make any difference in performance. 2in wide blades and caps shouldn't be too hard to find, maybe it's different in Germany. Now if you want to make an infill, that's a different story.


----------



## terryR

Don, I have 3 families now…Stanley, Sargent, and Vaughn & Bushnell. Only ONE member of the V&B family so far…hope to change that this year! 

I rekon that makes me a collector, too.

...a slippery slope it is…

Edit…make that TWO V&B members! Just 'won' a 905!


----------



## CL810

*Pete* - mighty fine MF family shot!

*Pastahill* - I'd go ahead with the restore/refurbish work and keep your eye out for a new frog. That missing chunk may not matter as far as using the plane.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work waaaay up there Stef.

Congrats Smitty & Terry.

Beautiful 71 Drew.


----------



## pastahill

Has anybody of you out there ever seen that strange plane. I get it from the bay for 3,81€. Strange because the use cheap plastic for the knob and tote, but expensiv brass screws to assemble it. The cap says MEMO and Made in sweden is casted in the body.


----------



## Gshepherd

Lots of nice looking tool candy showing up and some kick arse family photos….....

The family trip when I was around 15 will not be soon forgotten…..


----------



## pastahill

Maybe i will buy a blade from Ron Hook, but then i still miss the cap. That can get difficult here in Germany.


----------



## LukieB

*Pastahill*, 
I would try to find the parts, #5 is a pretty common size (#4 parts will work too) shouldn't have to hard of a time finding them, even in Germany

As far as the other, I've never heard of Memo, but the blade looks familar….it's an E.A. Berg. Bandit has one of those : ) Berg was from sweden, so the base matches, maybe the lever cap that says Memo is a replacement?

*Shep*, ahhh good to see you around, LOL


----------



## dshort824

I bought the No 71 that way from Ebay. I had to negotiate the price and also convinced him to convert it to a "buy it now" so I can snag it before anyone else. The handles are rosewood and silky smooth still. Not bad for a 1919 plane.


----------



## chrisstef

Lots of strength comin from you fellas. Stef likey.

Shep - well played brother, ive missed your antics. For some reason i now crave macaroons. Hope the shop is comin along.


----------



## racerglen

Just did a google on "Memo" handplanes, a definate Swedish brand, but all I get is pictures I can't swipe, no background info….


----------



## ShaneA

Interesting that the plane has an E A Berg iron…their chisels and other stuff that comes up on the Bay are quite expensive. Does that iron belong to that plane? It may be a Frankenswedeplane? : )

A classic family phot op Shep. Classic.


----------



## bandit571

Family Shot #1









Union Family Shot, and a Group of #3s









The Bailey Family is at work right now, but I can try to get their picture, later.


----------



## Dcase

I am waaay behind again….

Here is a plane I just recently won off ebay… 









Stanley #25 transitional plane…. I have been on the look out for one of these for a long time. In the past couple years I think I have only seen it come up a couple times on ebay. Probably the most rare of all the Stanley trans planes..

The reason the #25 is so rare is because it is actually a bevel up plane and has a different bed angle then all the others.

I paid a lot for it but dammit I am now that much closer to having the full set of Stanley transitional planes. I now only need the #21, #30 or #31 cant remember, and #37. The #21 and #37 are also rare and can get pretty expensive.


----------



## Mosquito

I just realized that as we're talking about Family Photos here, this months theme is family photos for the HOYD calendar….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Might as well keep the ball rolling. My real family is done growing. Doc took care of that last year. My plane families are growing fast. Here's my little Bailey fam. Well, at least the ones that are clean and sharp:
















They range from type 10-16. I think T13 is my fav. The No. 5 with the Hock is my shop workhorse. The no. 8 was my first restore. The no. 3 was my first custom tote (no way a stock no 3 tote would fit my hand). The no. 4 1/2 is just to make Brad green with envy;-)

Other small families are growing by the name of Veritas, Millers Falls, and Union. Not too bad considering I only had a Jack plane and a rabbet block plane 6 months ago. I can quit any time I want though;-)


----------



## waho6o9

Bailey family looking good BRK, love me some Hock blades as well,
they sure cut nice.


----------



## LukieB

Very nice looking family you got there Big Red!


----------



## planepassion

BRK…mission accomplished…all green here buddy  That's a beauty.

I realize that I've a number of additions to the family since last quarter. So I'll have to get the boys to comb their hair for a fresh sitting.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, the #25 is one of the tranistionals I am missing too. That one is in fantastic shape.


----------



## chrisstef

Any of you guys ever seem to always get cornered into talking with that crazy guy? I stopped at an antique store and while i was eyeing up an overpriced #4 captain crazy must have spotted me and figured i was the guy that needed to hear his full blown lunacy in great detail. From time continuum, to big bang theory, to anti matter, aliens and space travel this guy blew my mind. Kicker is he still had a hospital braclet on. I gotta stop bein so polite lol.


----------



## bandit571

The "Crazies" seem to pass me by. Why?? Because I usually look crazier then they do…


----------



## bandit571

Is there an "aroma' given off by old rusty planes, and such? I can walk into some places, and the nose just starts to twitch. Other stores, not so much as a quiver of a nose hair. The "Nose" knows when i get nearby to a "Rusty One", even BEFORE I get out of the car. No "twitch"? move on to another store….









That explains how I can find an $8 York Pitch Smoother #3…...


----------



## Airframer

Planing question for ya'll… how do you go about planing a board that seems to have the grain running in both directions? I have run into this on a couple of the strips making up my bench top… it's like walking up hill both ways in the snow!


----------



## Airframer

Also if anyone has a #7 for sale cheap let me know lol.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a #8 for sale. What's cheap?


----------



## Airframer

I am in the $50 and under shipped range atm. As long as it either is or can be easily brought to functional level is kinda in the area I am looking in. I just know I am going to need a joiner soon.. like very soon lol.


----------



## donwilwol

you'll need to hit some flea markets for that kind of price. Its doable, but not common.


----------



## Airframer

Yeah I know. It's an exercise in futility but I'm going to keep at it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Air - RE: grain in both directions, there's a saying: Sharp fixes everything.

If that doesn't fix it, and you're sure of the sharp thing, take lighter shavings. If that's a no-go, change your angle of attack, None of those? Scraper. Not that either? Sandpaper.

Hope this helps…


----------



## donwilwol

didn't Schwartz once say if you can't plane it, burn it. (maybe it wasn't Schwartz )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I remember hearing that, but he is one that has explained sandpaper came before handplanes, so purists aren't all that.  The plane-or-burn thing is always a goal for me, but I (usually) know when to say when.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree. My ROS still sits directly under my bench. The poplar I get locally doesn't get along with any kind of hand planes or scrapers from time to time, and I'd still much rather sand then burn a nice piece of nice lumber, no matter how fussy.


----------



## Airframer

For the record.. I have nothing against sanding. My ROS is still close at hand on the shelf when I need it ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Isn't it funny what you used to consider a great finish vs. what you get now with handplanes? I'm amazed when I think back not too long ago… especially at all the excitement I felt with my first ROS. ANY mistakes went away. It was amazing. lol


----------



## bandit571

This old Oak seemed to plane up….









almost cleanly









Just had to use a #6c on it, is all….


----------



## WhoMe

Can the family shot be of mixed 'cleanliness'? I have some that are all dressed up and ready for church and 3 that are in their grubbies and ready for a day in the yard…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Airframer, had the same issue with my benchtop. I tried to arrange boards so the grain was all going one direction, but the mighty oak tree just laughed at me as many of the boards had grain that switched direction 2 or 3 times. All of Smitty's advice applies. I had better luck going light passes at a 45 degree angle when flattening.
Also, too bad your not closer to Iowa. There's a ok no. 8 at an antique mall near me for $50.


----------



## ShaneA

My ROS has fixed more things than I care to remember. The thing may be among the best $60 bang for the buck I have ever had, twice even cause I wore the first one out. I am not ashamed to admit it, hope to use it less and less, but ain't there yet.

I made a post a while ago regarding Stef's new found antiquing buddy…just disappeared, WTF? If it appears and seems totally out of context, I have an excuse.

Edited for crappy spelling : (


----------



## donwilwol

I made a post a while ago regarding Stef's new found antiquing buddu…just disappeared, WTF? If it appears and seems totally out of context, I have an excuse.

*I HATE when that happens!!*


----------



## shampeon

Man have I been enjoying my tooting plane for dealing with wood with difficult grain.









A few passes with a card scraper removes the tooth marks.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## chrisstef

Lol Don, i hate late posts too.

I honestly wish i had a tape recorder. He talked about how the earth started as a star the size of a pinhead full of consciousness. Then it exploded the consciousness and that matter was only created by our conscious. Explaining it that conscious was taken through the cornea, retina, iris, pupil and aqueous fluid to a sytnax in the back of the brain creating reality as we see it.

He said i had a good aura.

We finished with a fist bump because it was flu season. His words.

Amazing.


----------



## mochoa

Air Framer I have a #6 I would part with, tuned and restored. Fresh paint, ugly nickel and orange paint removed, new shellac on the handles. My #6 is what got my benchtop parts jointed for glue up. 









True, it seem the Egyptians were using abrasive stones to smooth wood before the plane was ever invented.
How come no one has invented modern abrasive stones to replace disposable sandpaper? I'm off to the patent office…


----------



## Mosquito

um…. Mauricio, hate to burst your bubble, but isn't that what sharpening stones are, technically?


----------



## mochoa

Stef, great story about the crazy dude. Funny in hind sight but I bet it was annoying at the time, you were trying to do a quick scan through the antique shop, then this guy comes by to slow your roll.


----------



## mochoa

Oh, and I need me a toothing plane to Shamp. It struck me after reading a recent Follansbee blog.


----------



## mochoa

Can you use a sharpening stone on wood?


----------



## waho6o9

Opportunity's a knocking AirFramer,

yeah buddy


----------



## LukieB

Why you guys trying to sell Airframer an 8 and a 6…..he said he wanted a #7, LOL

*Mike*, there's no guidelines for family shots (most families don't all look the same)....let's see it.


----------



## ShaneA

Lukie, the good news is they are at least trying to thin the herd some. Can't blame them for trying. : )


----------



## bandit571

Is that where the term "Sandstone" came from??


----------



## donwilwol

we figured he's new, he doesn't know what he needs


----------



## chrisstef

Im starting to remember more.

"When we dream the front of our brains produce DMT. And that drug causes us to see things which we call dreams. i I would never actually do DMT though. Did you know you can make it with stuff around the house? So at the moment we see our lives pass in front of our eyes as we hover out of our bodies its mass amounts of DMT drugging us."

I must be on a roll lately. Over the weekend at the gas station i seen a guy with a full on flat top mullet (talkin 3" of party in the rear), stone washed jean jacket, sweatpants pulled up just under the knee, and quite possibly a fanny pack, i cant 100% confirm that though.


----------



## ShaneA

Uh oh, may be time to pull my sweatpant legs down, and get a hair cut…some sucker has swiped my look.


----------



## ShaneA

The #8 plane linked way above that was a version of a Stanley type 2, went for $326.


----------



## bandit571

Rusty old #7c, from Dallas, Texas. About 5-6 days left. Total right now is at $20…..


----------



## Airframer

we figured he's new, he doesn't know what he needs 

LOL! Man you hit the nail on the head! I have never shy'd away from good advise or being told I am doing something wrong. You only know what you know lol.

Mauri! Send me a message with your price.. I might be very interested!


----------



## waho6o9

$326.00 is an amazing price for that plane as several bidders 
really wanted to have that nice plane.

I figured wrong at the 150.00 price there about.


----------



## WhoMe

Luke, I try to get a shot tomorrow and post it.

Don, you mentioned you had a #8 for sale but it must me one of those not on your Time Tested tools site.

Bandit, post the link. I try to look for Type 11 7C or 8C planes and track them on pricing so when I can afford one, I know what I will eventually pay. BUT, having said that, I would be surprised if it goes for less than $70. The 7s and 8s usually run up pretty quickly in the last day or 2. I usually seem end up over the $85 mark when they are in decent shape.


----------



## starringemma

DVD of 5,000+ PLANE images block plane Stanley Bedrock Sargent VBM OHIO UNION

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DVD-of-5-000-PLANE-images-block-plane-Stanley-Bedrock-Sargent-VBM-OHIO-UNION-/251229707969?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7e751ec1

How many of these images do you think were snatched of lumberjocks thread "Hand planes Of Your Dreams"?

what is ROS?


----------



## Mosquito

ROS usually stands for Random Orbital Sander


----------



## pastahill

Is the ugly woodhead family from Europe also invited vor the shooting?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sure. Show us some planes from Deutschland. It's my homeland ya know.


----------



## pastahill

O.K. here are a few wooden planes. Some of them are in use and some need restauration.









2 dovetail planes









2 moving fillister the old dark one needs restauration









a few molding planes









and here is the whole familie with the jack-, bench-, round-, hollow,- and 3 big jointer planes


----------



## donwilwol

pastahill, they are some nice wood planes. I love the one with the metal stop. DId you make that bench?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pasta, my homeland too!

Absolutely lovely tools you have. Completely different look than the normal fare here on the Epic Thread, which is great. The more, the merrier. And that stack of beech in the background, your future bench, is ominous…


----------



## racerglen

Used my #32, 26" transitional to joint the planks for my bench. Why mess arround with the short stuff ?
;-)


----------



## LukieB

Pasta, 
Very nice looking woodie family you got going there, some really cool looking stuff.


----------



## Sylvain

Stone instead of sand paper

In the old navy, a brick was used to scrub the deck.


----------



## mochoa

Past, that is a sweet collection of planes man. I love a good wooden plane. Not many people can brag about having two dovetail planes.

Airframer, I'll PM you.


----------



## mochoa

Your right Sylvain, I saw that show too. It was mentioned on Rough Cut. They had bricks with a hole in it so it could be pushed around with a pole.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cool planes Pasta. I meant say the other day that one of us might be able to help you out with parts for your no. 5. However I had no idea international shipping was so high. I see what you mean by "tough to get in Germany"...at least reasonably.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef the crazies know their brethren. You think those voices in your head are solely for your amusement but they can hear them from across the room. Don't hate, embrace. <fist>

Tons of strength coming out of Germany in the last few days. Very nice family you have going there Pasta.


----------



## chrisstef

Apparently so Tony. This guy honed in on me like a fresh plate of bacon at fat camp. Im still scratching my head over the whole conversation. The guy was actually wicked smart but so smart he couldnt shut off his brain and im pretty sure it took him right to crazy town. I get a kick out of talking to people like that, never short on interesting information.


----------



## pastahill

The Dovetail planes i get as a set at the bay for just 8,50€ + shipping. The shipping to Germany for smaller things is not soooooo the problem, because a friend of mine is american and working at the armybase in Garmisch. If you sent things to him, it´s like shipping in the states. I´m trying to collect a complete set of round and hollows for the different diameters and today the next hollow arrived. Also a sweet small pocket plane.










sweet little thing, in front of a stanley 220










The sides are convexand it is very slim.
Needs a sharpening an a few drops of paint.


----------



## mochoa

Yall stay away from the new Stanly 62. I got a "new" one today after returning the first one. If you remember the first one had a bed that was not square to the sole.

The second one appears to be square but the tightest the mouth will close up is about ¼" from the blade. Not only THAT, the knob and tote are UNFINISHED bare wood! Freaking amazing. 









Look at how big that mouth is! why even have an adjustable mouth if thats the case.

So, I'll be sending this one back too. Hopefully they reimburse me for the shipping this time.

If I had realized the issues with first plane in time I could have just returned it to Amazon. Now I have to deal with the manufacturer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That sucks Mauricio. Sorry it is turning out to be such a problem for you.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, at least they take them back without any issues, I just have to pay for shipping to NC. Hopefully they will cover shipping on this one.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats pretty lame Maur … want me to head down to new britain and give em a piece of my mind for ya? Thats a hack job. The mouth on that thing is wider than Tonys.


----------



## mochoa

LOL. These guys are in Concord, NC. Anybody close by there that can go smack someone for me?

Just goes to show you. How can you expect a premium quality plane to come out of a company that does not deal in high end products? I'm mean, do you think anybody in Quality Assurance (the department who received my old plane) have any clue about what a premium plane is supposed to look like? No finish on the handle? Common.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio- I cant believe they sent you a plane with unfinished handles. That is a joke!!

If I remember correctly didn't the mouth on the first plane you had close all the way? I think I suggested this to you at the time but I wouldn't have sent that first one back. I don't think it would have been all that tough to correct the square side problem. I know it sucks to have to do that with a new plane but they are a cheaper plane when compared to a LN or LV. I think sending back was the bigger gamble.

I don't blame you at all being upset with this new one they sent you. The mouth not closing is one thing but to send someone a plane that is not even finished!!!

I feel bad because I have the same plane and I have been rather happy with mine.


----------



## bandit571

Bridal joints installed under a tray









Keeps thing simple for a "Cheap Butler's tray" sort of thing.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, the sides not being square was not a deal breaker or me. Also, the mouth closed up all the way.

The problem was that the frog wasnt square to the sole, So I was having to grind the blade down on one side to get it to protrude evenly, so then when I closed up the mouth the skewed opening was apparent. Probably would still work fine but it bothered me. And for $12 shipping there I figured it was worth a gamble.

Does your mouth opening look like this one? I know yours didn't close up all the way either.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, Oh, I didn't know you had the problem with the iron bedding not being square. I thought the only issue you had was the sides being off.

The iron bed is slightly off on mine as well but its not enough to where I have to grind a skew in the iron. I do hone a slight skew in the iron but it does not take much to get it to where I can get it to cut square. If mine was off anymore then it is then I would have probably sent it back.

The mouth on mine does not close all the way but it is not nearly as bad as yours in that photo. Here is the only pic I could find showing the bottom of mine. In this photo the mouth is closed as tight as it will go. 









The mouth on mine closes enough to where I am happy with it. Like I don't see the need to close the mouth on mine any tighter then what I can get it.


----------



## Gshepherd

Pasta, some mighty fine looking planes you got there…...

Maur, that just plain sucks your having those issues…...


----------



## mochoa

makes you appreciate why the LN plane is 2x the price.


----------



## Dcase

It bums me out because when I got my new Stanley #62 even though it had some minor flaws I still felt it was a pretty good plane and a step in the right direction for Stanley. I figured the flaws were just kinks to be worked out and I was hoping to see them improve and come out with more planes.

The planes having flaws does not bother me so much. Like I get there are kinks that need to be worked out in the machining area. What really bothers me is that they would send someone a replacement plane that was not even finished. How do you screw that up? There is no excuse for that.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, a huge failure in customer service there.


----------



## chrisstef

"Yeah, a huge failure in customer service there."

Is that why Tony's girlfriend calls him Stanley?


----------



## bandit571

Took a few planes for a drive today, just to check them out









A Handyman #1205 jack plane, working some face grain









and leaving a pile of shavings behind









Turned a couple boards from looking like this









into something that looks a little better









by using a #4 Companion plane (Stanley #4) to clean most of the junk off









Followed by a #3 Dunlap to finish up. doesn't even need sanding, now….


----------



## dshort824

Here is another addition I got on Ebay. I don't think she knew what she had. When I got it home, I examined everything about it and it was razor sharp and in immaculate shape. She had it for a BUY IT NOW for 30 bucks and FREE SHIPPING. DUH!!!! No brainer there. It is corrugated on the sides but the bottom is flat. Needs a minor lapping but that is it.
Great find!!!


----------



## WayneC

I think I am bit behind on this post…. lol


----------



## mochoa

WAYNE! Your alive, great to see you man!


----------



## chrisstef

He lives !!


----------



## mochoa

Its only been 498 days since your last post.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks. I am alive.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy Cow!!! Welcome back, Stranger. You have been thought of often, and missed!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes, Nathan's mom calls me Stanley but only to keep his dad off my scent. She seems well serviced once i am done. YMMV

Hi Wayne, i have heard nothing but good things.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I heard Wayne sold all his tools, climbed a fig tree and has been learning to play the flute. Now maybe we'll find out if that's all true. When he signs in again.


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, good to have you back for sure.


----------



## WhoMe

pastahill, pretty awesome set of woodies there.

Here is my updated family. 
My set of Type 11 corrugateds. #3,4,5,5 1/2 and 6. As you can see the 3,4,5 need to be dressed up a bit. The 5 1/2 and 6 are ready to go out on the town. 









And here is the whole happy family. Including the step children from mixed lineages. The #4 defiant, #3 type 16, #18 block and the Craftsman #65 clone


----------



## Airframer

Hoozaa! #6 inbound! Thanks Mauricio :-D I have a feeling it will change my opinion of my current selection of planes though lol…. oh what a slippery slope.


----------



## waho6o9

Good call Airframer and welcome to the slippery slope, it's

one heck of a ride.


----------



## donwilwol

Certainly can't go wrong with the #6.


----------



## racerglen

Good to "see" your friendly face again Wayne !
Welcome home buddy !

Drew, that should be a score !


----------



## Mosquito

I am quite excited I got my purchase from Brese Planes in the mail today…

Yeah, I wish it was a whole plane…


----------



## donwilwol

wow Mos, you had me all excited there at first.


----------



## chrisstef

Dang Mos, that iron looks thick.


----------



## donwilwol

watcha makin Mos?


----------



## TechRedneck

Wyane!

Was checking in to read the daily plane banter and am happy to see you back, was worried about you there. Last I remember you were active back around post #3000 or so. We missed your expertise and comments.


----------



## bandit571

Got to checking over the Franken Five jack plane. It needed some nicks in the iron gound out. Looked at the iron a bit, it was by Buck Brothers! It took awhile to flatten the back of the iron. Frog has the adjustment bolt, base does not. No biggie. If I can get it sharp enough to match the #1205, I might have two jacks to work with.









Might even give one a "Schwarz Camber" to it's iron.


----------



## pjped

Bandit571, I notice you have a Harbor Freight/Windsor Design No. 33 plane you made into a scrub. When I first bought this plane the blade had a real strong camber on it, and I thought that it was way too much and straightened it out. That was a mistake I see now - I should use it like a scrub. Right now I use it like a general purpose/block plane that lives on my bench. Either way I kind of like the blade adjustment.


----------



## mochoa

Shop made plane Mos?

Ha Ha, I tried to talk Air out buying my #6 before I made him an offer he couldnt refuse. LOL. I'll see if I can get it off tomorrow AF.


----------



## bandit571

At first, I tried the Windsor #33 as a smoother, mouth was a might big for that. It is now my scrub plane. The adjustments are nice. One can install a straight edged iron, and angle it a bit, to make bevels with. Not a bad little plane, for around $9


----------



## 33706

The Brillant is the plane that HF sells as a #33?


----------



## bandit571

The Brilliant is another plane all together. I think it is from Germany/India sort of thing. Windsor #33 is close to it









Casting might be a bit better.


----------



## Dcase

Welcome back Wayne! Where the heck you been? You do have a bit of catching up to do.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, it's a 7/32" thick 2 1/8" wide iron. I plan on making a wooden jointer with it, I think. I may change my mind and end up with a smoother, but I was originally thinking jointer.

I really wish I could drop the cash for a plane as fine as the ones that Ron makes. Although I did just drop that kind of cash, it's no where near as useful in the shop :-(


----------



## pastahill

The brillant looks like it is a German KUNZ plane. Here in Germany they have there name on the cap and sell it as Brillant 300. Here i germany they are painted green with red handels, older ones may have plastic handels. Maybe i get a picture of one.


----------



## pastahill

thats an older one with black plastic handels









and this one with new red plasic.

I think for the export they change a little dit the look. Normaly the are a little bit higher from the quality than anant or record.


----------



## dj1096

Being a wood nut, I like the old wooden wood planes. I just won 2 bids on some coffin planes. One of them the seller believes was built around 1800. I am not familiar with the name on the plane of that one but the blade is MOULSON BROTHERS which were in business 1828-1912 but only made edge blades from 1833.

I just cannot wait for them to arrive! I will post pictures when I get them


----------



## DaddyZ

WOW !!

Wayne's Back, Good he's still kickin…


----------



## Dcase

These planes can work but with this design there is very little support for the iron. The plane has a fixed bed so no frog and its not a solid bedding so there is not much support behind the single iron. The cap on the plane is small so it really doesn't offer much support either. The plane can be handy for some task though.

I have been working on cleaning up some of the planes from the collection I purchased a couple weeks ago. I am starting to make some progress. I decided to take apart and clean about 10 of the planes at the same time and I don't know if that was a good idea or not. I got plane parts all over the place.

On the ones that I plan to sell I am only going to tune a few of them. The rest are just getting cleaned up and sold as is.


----------



## racerglen

Schmuck !
Talk about all the negatives and show the POS making feathers…
Dan, you're too much ;-)
And now on to the rest of the show ?


----------



## planepassion

Finally got the family together to sit for some pictures. Much grumbling. And the #8 came with a stain on his shirt…so like him. Heft and hubris eh Smitty?


----------



## waho6o9

Nice planes there Brad, congrats.


----------



## chrisstef

Youre a dirty man Brad. Thats quite a family. Make mine look like a bunch of misfits, rejects, and other short bus riders


----------



## bandit571

Makes my "short bus" guys kind of shy


----------



## Dcase

Glen, Yes, I was able to get a nice fine shaving but that was a softer wood. Even on the soft wood you can feel the iron wanting to chatter or skip.

Brad, nice set of planes…


----------



## pjped

Nice stuff Brad!


----------



## pjped

bandit571, you've got some real good users there. I've been watching all your finds and getting them to work - ain't no shelf queens there!


----------



## mochoa

#62 Update, I called them today and gave them an earful. They are paying to ship this one back and will send me a new plane. They are getting a new shipment so I'll have to wait. Hopefully they pay a little more attention to what they send me this time. If all goes well I'll get something usable at the end of the day.

Hey at least they have been responsive and I get to talk to people here in the states!


----------



## planepassion

Dan, my family was four years in the making. Slow, methodical, picking up a Type 11 here and there. I think that in the last couple of years eBay prices seemed to have jumped too which makes it tougher for guys getting into hand tools now. Oh, plus the fact that we on this thread chase after yummy tools.


----------



## LukieB

*Mike*, the family is looking good, would love to see some more shots of that 5-1/2 and 6 they look really nicely done.

*Mos*, wow that is one fine looking hunk of steel there, can't wait to see it in action.

*Pastahill*, I have a Kunz glue scraper, I love that thing, works real nice.

*Dan*, I gotta agree with Glen, POS with light fluffy shavings coming out it's mouth WTF?

*Brad*, Wow you type 11 family is looking good too. Gotta give you a hard time about the high knobs on some of them though ; ) Your #7 knobs look a whole lot lighter, are they custom? They look really nice.

*Maur*, Glad to hear they are at least reachable, and making an attempt to make it right. Hopefully the 3rd time's a charm for you. Although I gotta tell you, hearing your fiasco makes me that much more dead set on achieving my new year's resolution of acquiring a vintage one : ) Hey a guy can dream right?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Brad. It's a fairly new vice for me so the I guess I'm just used to having a tough time finding a good deal. Starting working the no.5 t11 I got cheap of ebay today (one I posted here). I love when you get a plane that your sure is all original and nobody has messed with. When the jappaning under the frog and wood is still looks all glossy and new. Oh, listen to me. I got issues.


----------



## terryR

Nice family, Brad! Mine is such a mis-match of types…

Been a long time since I've restored a plane for some reason? But, here's a nice little Stanley No.110 that I've had sitting in the shop for a while…








and cleaned up…








and eating cherry…mmmmm…









Not too bad for a lil plane The Book calls a poorly constructed excuse for a block.

This one has Rosewood for a knob, so I assume it's pre-war, but I haven't typed it yet. I spent about 3 hours sharpening the iron! By far the most time I've spent on an iron, but the bevel was badly shaped.

On an even happier note…I decided to re-restore my Stanley No.4 since I did a poor job sharpening it this past winter, and there were even a few spots of rust beginning to re-appear due to my humid shop.

I spent at least 2 hours working on the iron, maybe more, but now I can see that it really takes time to get to sharp. real sharp…









First gossamer shavings for me…Hooray! The knowledge from the group is finally sinking in through my thick skull…


----------



## LukieB

Wow Terry, excellent restores, shots, and shavings. Very nicely done!


----------



## DanKrager

Got to use some "recent" purchases. I'm amazed at how effective that scraper plane is. Four strokes and heavy planer marks are gone (not my planer, the mills).


----------



## DanKrager

Those little pieces are shelf supports for an old style book case.










The 55 at work.









And I never appreciated the speed and ease of using this little bugger.









DanK


----------



## chrisstef

DK - that 112 is truly of my dreams. Stop teasin me and gimme the full frontal brah


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, love that shelf adjuster system! I have a built-in in our house with that system. Sweet…


----------



## planepassion

*LukieB*, you have one GOOD eye my friend. The #7 tote and knob are custom from http://www.hardwarecitytools.com/. They are cherry and oversized a bit compared to the originals. The quality, fit and finish are amazing and I love the feel of them in my hand. What makes your eye so good is that you recognize that the #8 has a high knob on it…which was not original. The HardwareCityTools front knob was a low one, so I had to do some trading around of hardware/knobs to make the family happy.

*BRK*, I get goosebumps when a "dirty" plane cleans up the way you described. That glossy sheen under the frog ranks up there with sunsets on the beach and a "free wood" sign on your neighbor's maple and walnut scraps.

*Terry R*-the upside to mismatched types is that you can develop a taste for the ones that you like best. I can be undisciplined in my collecting, so I mindfully chose to stick with the type 11. That decision has had the added benefit of keeping my plane family remain small…planes are an addiction and I could go nuts. Your Stanley 110 is looking good.

*Dan K*, the scraper and #55 are truly things of beauty. Using a well-tuned plow plane is a pleasure I never appreciated until I put my LV plow to work on projects.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Did some #45 work tonight, so how about a Friday Night Pic?


----------



## Airframer

Just finished cleaning up my No. 29 Transitional. Now to do a dry assembly and see if I need to shim anything or build the base back up.










And you can finally see the Stanley Markings on the toe. I had originally thought I was going to have to replace the base but I think I was able to get it glued up just fine and save it!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Any of you Northern VA guys looking for a work bench? just saw this on the CList but i don't have funds for it right now.

Krager that's a nice shelf support system and #55 and #112 and bench vise. Just a bit o' envy going on.

Brad nice family shots. Really like the cherry tote and knob. looks like they're getting some age to them too. Darkening up a bit.

Terry, i wouldn't have guess that was the same knob on that 110. really nice rehab.

My family shot would look a bit like a west VA trailer park reunion there are so many mismatches. I'll have to get a photo if the camera wasn't traded for a 6pack.


----------



## mochoa

Ojm that bench is a steal at 275! Sombody needs. To pop on that!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Got offered this plane. I know very little about woodies. Guys have ideas on what is, or what I should offer?


----------



## waho6o9

A pizza and a 12 pack oughta do it BRK


----------



## bandit571

The ones I have seen around here? They run about a $1 per inch in length.


----------



## RGtools

Have you looked at the sole and the eyes? that is a good place to find cracks. I paid 20 for a similar one (that I love), but if its working 30 or 6 is not unreasonable (provided it can be put to work).


----------



## Dcase

Terry, Nice job on that 110 and also the #4 shaving. Spending hours on an iron is not fun but when you see the results it is all worth it.

Airframer, Judging by the thickness of the body and length of the iron that #29 has seen a lot of use. How does the mouth look? Looks like you got it cleaned up really good. I really like the trans planes.


----------



## starringemma

Quick questions:

What does the word/name Circa refer to?

What does the "C" behind a type no. refer to?

Do type 11's come in 5 1/4, 4 1/4, 5 1/2, 4 1/2?

I'm leaning towards starting a type 11 family…


----------



## ShaneA

Circa as in near or approximately? Or another context?


----------



## ShaneA

C is for corrugated, or the grooves that appear on the sole of the plane.


----------



## Mosquito

and Type 11 doesn't include 5 1/4, and there is no 4 1/4, but both 4 1/2 and 5 1/2 come in type 11


----------



## starringemma

Thanks Shane and mosquito!
What a great place this lumberjocks is!


----------



## WhoMe

Lukie, you beat me to it. Looking at Brad's family, I thought a couple of those didn't hve the Ty11 low knobs. But, I have heard of someone on LJ swapping the low ones for tall ones on older planes because they liked the feel of the knobs better. Really nice family BTW Brad. 
I tell you, you guys with the 7's and 8's are making me jealous. One of these days, when I have the $$ they are the first ones on my list. BUT, they gotta be Type 11 corrugated ones.

Luke,ask and you shall receive.
Ty11 #5 1/2 C









I thought I had a pic of my Type 11 #6C but I couldn't find one alone. Guess I will have to take a couple sometime. I did just resharpen my 6 blade and worked on my saw vise and ooooboy, it is really nice with a sharp blade.
Eventually, I will get to my 3C, 4C and 5C and they will be just as pretty.

And they guys beat me to it on your questions Emma. Above is my 5 1/2C type 11. I think the earliest a 5 1/4 was created was a type 13 although the earliest date I found was 1921 which puts it in the Type 12 range. Never seen one of those though. I usually see ones for sale with the kidney lever cap which is Type 16 or later.
Here is a quote from Patrick's Stanley Blood and Gore site on the 5 1/4:
#5 1/4 Jack plane, 11 1/2"L, 1 3/4"W, 3 3/4lbs, 1921-1983.
This is a smaller jack plane designed for manual training in school. It is often called the "junior jack plane". Nevertheless, it's still a very useful plane for us adults (and those who pretend to be). The planes eventually found favor by others, and it became rather popular, as indicated by its offering into the 1980's. The models made during the 1920's are more difficult to find than the later examples.

#5 1/4C Jack plane, 11 1/2"L, 1 3/4"W, 3 3/4lbs, 1921-1942. *
The corrugated version of the #5 1/4. A tough plane to find, if you're smitten by the collecting bug. It's the scarcest plane of the entire Bailey series (those offered in the USofA), but it doesn't hold the honor of being the most valuable - that honor belongs to the #1. I've seen faked examples of this plane so let's be careful out there!


----------



## chrisstef

Whats the going price out there for a #112 gang? Every time i see one pop up on this thread my desire grows stronger to bring one home to papa. All i need to do is convince my wallet of the same before that money goes to greens fees this spring.


----------



## racerglen

Somebody say 5 1/2 C ?









This one's as found some years ago, only tuned, but it's also a bit different, Canadian made, at Roxton Pond, no patent numbers.


----------



## terryR

I received my second LN plane in the mail last night! A beautiful No42 shoulder plane. My wife asked if the lever was gold plated or solid? 

(web photo)









I love the fine adjustment controls with no play! Wish I could afford a family of LN's…my Dad always said, If you are going to dream, then dream BIG!


----------



## chrisstef

^ chub worthy


----------



## donwilwol

Transitional family









Ohio tools Family









Type 11 Family









Sargent 7xx family









Sargent Bench Family


----------



## planepassion

Lukie, WhoMe, the high knobs came with the planes I acquired. The only switching I did was with the #8 so that I could mount the custom knob on my #7. That has me thinking that either the high knobs originally came with the T11s, or somewhere along their life, previous owners swapped them out. I never knew that low-knobs were the norm for T11s. Amazing what you learn here. I prefer the low knobs, particularly the custom cherry knob because it feels so much better in my grip.

WhoMe, your 5 1/2 T 11 is one sweet looking plane buddy.

Emma, circa means "about," or "around," usually within the context of a time period. So c1910 means on or around the year of 1910.

RacerGlen, Your 5 1/2C makes me want to sing, "Oh Canada, my home and native land…"


----------



## Mosquito

lol Terry, was the gold plated vs solid question her way of commenting on how much you spent? 
Mighty fine tool. I would like to get a medium sometime. But, that'll be a long ways off.


----------



## DanKrager

Stef,
Here's that full frontal you asked for:










I paid $104 in the bay. Only required flattening and sharpening.
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

Nice Terry. You'll love that gold plated shoulder. 

Nice family shots. Is it sad I just bought the 3rd type 10. ( I really am expecting you guys to lie for me) I really like the type 10's but they seem pretty hard to find. Challenge on.

I made a bit of a rookie mistake, although a very small finicial mistake, one that disappoints me. I bought a group of planes because it had a S18. Everything has the SW logo, so it would have been a nice addition.










Only to find its missing the mouth adjustment pieces. Looking on ebay, it seems its a pretty common piece to be missing, so finding a new one will be hard.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks Dan. That plane just does somethin for me that many dont. Im officially on the hunt.


----------



## DanKrager

...and here she is on the beach, I mean bench.










DanK


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, I missed the #112 question. I paid $75 for mine, and only bought it because that's almost stealing(already had a veritas). Even $104 is a good price, Dan did ok. Don't pass on a decent #12 either. You won't be unhappy with either.


----------



## DanKrager

Don, at least you got the majority of it! The parts will show up someday.

I was looking at your family pics and finally decided that I would probably not walk or dally under the ceiling collection. I'm sure it's mounted securely, I'm just nervous under that much weight suspended. Your planes must breed overnight! You have an immense museum and interesting collections there. Now, is it your goal to collect all of the complete sets of all the families you can find? Maybe it's not a goal but just a direction to head? LOL
DanK


----------



## terryR

Don, nice scraper family!


----------



## donwilwol

Unfortunately, or fortunately depending on your take on life, that's no where's near my complete scraper family.


----------



## planepassion

Do the Stanley #112s follow the same typing nomenclature as the bench planes? After observing the gossamer shavings of Don's 112 above, he's got me thinking 

Don, anytime you can pick up a an S18 inexpensively it's worth rolling the dice. You could always part it out if you don't want to take the time to track down the missing parts.

I've been very lucky with SW-logo tools. Often, I've been pleasantly surprised to find a SW logo on a tool after cleaning off the rust.


----------



## chrisstef

I with ya Don. I sent Walt over at brass city an email this morning inquiring about his scrapers. Hopefully ill take a ride out there this week and see what hes got. Id be in the market for either at around 100-125 so well see what i can come up with on the cheap side. I love the strength showin up here lately.


----------



## donwilwol

Well, like I said, it was well worth rolling the dice, because for $24 with shipping, I got the SW S18, a gorgeous type 10 #5C, a later #5 which allowed me to give another LJ a great deal on his first #5, and a decent #27 base. It was just disappointing to see the pieces missing.

Stef, good luck with the scraper. I need to get out to Walt's place one of these days.

Brad, I don't know the answer to your scraper typing question. I know mine has a #122 stamped on the front knob, which I've never seen anywhere else.


----------



## Airframer

And it was said it couldn't be done lol… #7 on it's way to my house! $45 shipped..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-BAILEY-No-7-PLANE-/181092085326?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=IH8D1BZy24VDkTI9pssicw2cBPE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Hopefully the cracks in the side are just superficial and not structural. I'll get it fixed up somehow.


----------



## JayT

Hate to break it to you Airframer, but you basically got another #6. The listing says 19" long-a #7 should be 22" and a #6 is 18", both are the same width. Looks like one that was broken and modified, it might still be able to be a user, but you will be missing that extra length that helps with jointing.


----------



## Airframer

You know what? I hadn't noticed that! Well, we will see what arrives and I still have a bid out on a 7C so I might be able to cobble together a complete 7 *kicks can….*


----------



## Airframer

So now I am thinking about it and I think I'll do an infill on this guy when it arrives and extend the heal out to the correct length. Nothing to lose on that attempt I think.

Well piss…. oh well lol.


----------



## Ripthorn

You could sell the parts from that #7 and get most of your money back and do the infill. I have a no-namer that has the same dimensions as a #5 1/2C that had a cracked "frog" that I have ground the guts out of. Once I get the shop cleaned, it's getting some bubinga infillage.


----------



## donwilwol

I'll be honest, an infill is a quit a bit of work. I wouldn't use that base with all the cracks in it. A base is $20 or less it will make your new infill worth double or triple when its done.

having 2 #6 size planes isn't a bad thing. Put a camber on one and not the other.

that's my 2 cents worth. I'd hate to see you put all that work into it and it not be of value because of the cracks.


----------



## Mosquito

Dang it… I forgot to grab my camera when I left for my parents' place… I'll hopefully be working on the bench today, but won't have any good pictures to show for it lol


----------



## OnlyJustME

then it won't have happened Mos. 

Brown Tool Auctions has a SW #112 for $165
N-45 on the list.


----------



## DanKrager

Ya, Mos. No pics didn't happen. He's off holding hands with a glass…  Who'd want pics of that anyway.
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the lead OJM. A scocsh outta the price range right now but ….


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunting today. VERY slim pickings. Turned down a "Bottle cap Adjustor #3", yes it was a #3 size. By Worth, I think. Price?? $17.50 PLUS TAX!! Passn that one.

Another store had a few handsaw…..$3-$5 range, pass again.

Another store…... You could smell the rust on the way in the door. Lots of old wooden clamps, and hardware thingys. Hidden away on a bottom shelf…









Rust & RED paint! Hmmm,, "How much?" "Owner wants $10" Would he take $8?  Ok. $8+tax.

Ever wonder what it is that sets a Corsair Branded plane apart from others..









Take a good look at that frog. ONE bolt holds this thing in place. Adjuster wheel is brass. There is the remains of a Stanley "Clipped Box" logo on the backside of the iron. Chip breaker is at least as thick as the iron. Lever cap even has a spring on the back.









Just getting ready to flatten the sole. Might have some RED paint, somewhere in the shop. Length of this thing is 13-3/4" long. Iron is 2" wide.

Decided to call it a day, rust hunting anyway. Not much out there, at least south of here.


----------



## Mosquito

I didn't say "No" pictures, I said "No *good*" pictures


----------



## bandit571

Got the iron almost sharp on the newest #5









Sole is a;most flat. Got a start on re-finishing the handles


----------



## donwilwol

how about a cooler smoother!









and the #18 family.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is a nice family pic, Don. Wow. But…

All those 18s may be too much for one fellah to handle.

Better send each of the outside ones to me, for safe keeping. You'll thank me later.


----------



## donwilwol

So….. remember these









Which produced this

Well, I decided to derust the next iron. What do you think? Salvageable?


----------



## Mosquito

Sure Don, there'd be plenty left after you grind it back a bit… lol


----------



## racerglen

HAY-ZEUS Don…you been playin' with the bath sponge again ?
That's, that's..oooohhhhh..DEAD !
Ah , HECK, Mos is right..you can do it !..
(quiet snicker.)


----------



## ShaneA

I vote it is a goner. Even further up the iron after the "sponge" look seems pitted.


----------



## DanKrager

I'd sure try to salvage it. You got nothin' to lose. I've never seen iron like that. Are there bugs in there? 
DanK


----------



## terryR

Don, that one's a goner. Even for The Yoda…

Here's another family shot…Jeez, I forgot about the rounders that Patrick Leach sent me for Christmas. Still unrestored obviously…









Full set of 7 made by Atkin & Sons, Sheffield Works, Birmingham.


----------



## WhoMe

You know, after seeing the most recent family shots, I am gonna say, 
It is no fun playing with DON. I think he cheated somewhere along the way. He must have some neighbors (or a museum) loaning him some of their collections or something. That is just too much for one person…..

OK, got that off my chest. 
Don, that #18 family is just way cool. 
And you could always use that blade as a cheese scraper or something….


----------



## BTimmons

*Tool gloat!*

Found a Stanley #6 and a #45 with the flat iron set today at a swap meet. The #6 is cleaner overall, japanning is all intact. But the blade, chipbreaker, and lever cap could do with some cleaning and shining up. The #45 has a fair amount of grime and rust on it, but it's not caked on in thick layers, like you would see in some of the more dramatic "before" pictures in the restoration thread.










*And now, question time!*

Everything on the #45 moves except for the screws that hold the knicker blades in front of the main iron, as you see in the middle of the picture below. I've tried hosing them down with WD-40 to loosen them up but I can't get them to budge so far. Does anyone know any other tricks I can try without having to spend money on setting up an electrolysis rig or buying Evaporust?


----------



## shampeon

Soak it in 3-in-1 oil overnight, get a perfectly sized screwdriver, and give it a firm whack with a mallet. Then, making sure it's seated perfectly, try moving the screw.


----------



## LukieB

If you have an impact drill/driver, I've had good luck with those. I also will try tightening the screws, sometimes that will bust em loose.


----------



## waho6o9

ATF and Acetone might loosen it as well.

It's combustible, so please be careful.


----------



## donwilwol

Does anyone know any other tricks I can try without having to spend money on setting up an electrolysis rig or buying Evaporust?

Heat it up.


----------



## mochoa

Don what kind of crazy infill smoother are you making? What are you doing with that tote?


----------



## BTimmons

Don - How do you recommend I go about heating it up? I don't have an actual heat gun, do you think a regular hair dryer might work? If so, that's the only solution thus far that doesn't involve buying more stuff.

That's kind of important since I already went well above my SWMBO budget for yesterday's festivities. Still, it's easier to ask forgiveness than permission, right?


----------



## chrisstef

Brian, you could try the hair dryer but i dont think itll put out enough heat. Id go with the atf/acetone mixture personally. Maybe try a lighter to it?? Another decent move is getting that perfect screwdriver in the slot and using an adjustable wrench on the screwdriver handle for more torque.


----------



## donwilwol

to heat it you'll need a torch. Just one like this is all you need.


----------



## donwilwol

There are a few pictures of me doing it here Brian. Not great pictures, but you should get the idea. Try turning them when they start getting black, sometimes its all it takes. Don't forget they are hot. Trust me its easy to do.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Had my own interesting encounter with a strange person at an antique mall today in NE. She went on and on about the evils of ebay. A "scammers paradise" she'd say over and over. 
I humored her until I saw the price tag on the K3 (with a broken tote) I was interested in. Only $127. I'm probably not as polite as some of you guys. I just chuckled and left. Haven't had much luck with antique malls.


----------



## ShaneA

Only $127? You showed great restraint. Lol. I haven't had a lot of success in the antique stores yet either. But, I really just started going in them. Seems like they are usually the off brand planes is poor condition, for about 3x what I would think they are worth. I am still holding hope for a 602 for about $50-100, could be a long wait.


----------



## Mosquito

As far as antique shops goes, I found 1 good deal (on a #2), a decent deal on a Fulton equivalent of a Stanley #103, and a $15 piece of 6" wide, 4' long piece of granite for flattening. I did make a connection with a dealer at an antique mall where I bought some unrestored planes. I got a T11 #6, T10 #5 1/2, and T10 #4 1/2 for decent deals, and "traded in" a #4, and #6.

I did get to see and hold a #1 at an antique mall this summer. Price wasn't even horrible, $950. But it had a chip in the knob around the base, and one on the tote. Otherwise, it was decent. The guy who took it out of the case for me was shocked by the price.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Of course it depends on the particular dealer. Some are pretty fair. Most around here must be going by some crazy antique price guides. That lady's diatribe on ebay reminded me of the little disclaimer on handplanes.com:

"While many of the dealers prices for Stanley planes are largely set by John Walters' book "Antique & Collectible Stanley Tools" it appears that eBay, while acknowledging the Walters guide somewhat, tends to march to it's own beat and sets its own prices."

Well, ya. There's always collectors price guides. But I say it's more like real estate; it's only worth what somebody is willing to pay. 
There is some strange connection between antique malls and slightly crazy people we're making here;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Red- the crazies are half the reason i go to flea markets. The people watching there is better than the airport. The only scores ive got from antique stores have been chisels buried inside old tool boxes. They usually try and bundle all the tools with the box so when i cherry pick one thing it usually doesnt have a price. That allows me to make my own. Eyebrows raised, gentle voice, five bucks???


----------



## donwilwol

Antique Malls are really hit and miss. I love the guys that go by the 1980's price book. Its a #5 so it must be worth $80. It says so in the book.

This isn't quit done yet, but the test drive proved very very promising. (more pic's)


----------



## ShaneA

Don the mad scientist. These planes will show up 75 to 100yrs from now in the futuristic auctions, and people will try to put the mystery together. They will live on in their uniqueness and intrigue.


----------



## bandit571

One store the other day wanted a whopping $18+ for a Worth #3, with the Bottlecap adjuster. With cracks in the wood parts, no less. Another place wanted $10 for a jack plane, and i was able to talk it down a bit. Just never saw a frog like this, before..









And, one can even adjust the frog forward or back. Just a little, maybe 1/16" each way. But, a SINGLE bolt for the frog?? Well, at least it is not a RED frog, this time….


----------



## chrisstef

"Holy sh!t its a twenty-thirteen Dee Dub" 
"You know they called that guy Yoda? 
"Whats a Yoda?" 
"I dunno but the 2075 pricing guide says its priceless. This is the only version ever seen in the wild." 
"I thought it was only internet rumor"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hehe. He said "Dee Dub."

That big ol wood-bodied plane I posted the other day is a Ohio Tool Co. no 27. Don't know if that changes the value or not. I'll see it in person and make an offer.


----------



## ShaneA

Yep, that is what I was thinking Stef. Don needs some sort of maker's mark or labeling system so that rarity and value can be authenticated. Just sayin'


----------



## CL810

Caught the big dog watching over the pup at play..


----------



## Airframer

I just realized I never shared this find from a month ago. Scored (at least I think I scored) this guy on FleeBay for $40 to my house. This is the condition I got it in… just need to sharpen the blade and she is ready to go.



















I also tuned up my 220 today finally. The Japanning is blueish in color.. about what time frame would that put it in?


----------



## terryR

Here's an interesting offer on fleaBay









http://www.ebay.com/itm/REMOTE-CONTROL-WOOD-PLANE-GMO-antique-model-signed-/150743940898?pt=Art_Sculpture&hash=item231909ff22


----------



## racerglen

Acording to Selins "The Stanley Plane" the blue arrived in 1962, the maroon/dark red end of '60's into the early 70's..


----------



## Airframer

Thanks Glen. From it's condition I had a feeling it was later in the 1900's than most you see out there. I was right. It is a user for sure! It did most of the heavy scrubbing on this guy today…

Started with this..









And ended up with this..









About 80% of the material was removed with this..


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm terry thats one of those "dont tell me, show me" kinda things. Stef needs to see some shavings outta that r2d2 plane. Until then, its a horned smoother with a battery sized mortise and a playstation controller for 28 hunge. Wicked cool if it works but im kinda skeptic.


----------



## BTimmons

Well, I've tried heating the screws on the #45 to loosen them, along with a few other generous soaks of WD-40. No results yet. Perhaps it needs a good Evaporust bath before I try again. That means I'll have to actually buy some. So, that'll have to wait for another day.

I got the #6 functionally cleaned up and dialed in. Here's the lever cap, chipbreaker, and blade as I got it.










I didn't do anything intense like an electrolysis bath, just a light cleaning with a green scrub pad and some WD-40 to loosen up most of the surface dirt and grime. I may do an in-depth cleaning someday to get everything super shiny, but for now I just wanted to get this thing working.










The only issue that I feel compelled to correct is the camber on the blade. It's very light, which is all well and good. The problem is that it was definitely free-handed and it's very assymmetrical. Look at the picture below and notice the line of the edge compared to the square. I can get the central part of the blade engaged with the wood, but I have to skew the lateral adjuster all the way to the left to get there, and I'd like a little more wiggle room should I need it.

What would you folks do? Is this a good candidate for re-grinding?










Anyway, I got it sharpened along its current grind. How sharp, exactly? I'll let you judge from the photo below.










Not as clumsy or random as a blaster…an elegant weapon, from a more…civilized age.

Anyway, this thing has been awesome for squaring up some curly maple stock I picked up recently. I'm planing wood here that's as rough as can be. First the #6 takes the high spots down and levels it out. Then I hit it with the good old #4 smoother, followed by my newer Stanley block plane that I've got set up as "ultra-smoother".

I know, buying a new Stanley over a vintage piece is almost blasphemy around here. But I had a gift card to Rockler (Christmas present) to use and I needed a block plane. I have to say, I'm pleasantly surprised by how wonderfully it performs, despite the near-universal bias for older planes.

Still, I can't argue with the results.


----------



## starringemma

TerryR,

That's great! Gotta love that sense of humor.

Bonus Question:

Has anyone ever tried lifting dents out of totes and knobs using steam? Have you ever heard of it?


----------



## BTimmons

I'd be doing you all a disservice by not including a Stanley family portrait. Not as big of a family as a lot of you guys and gals have, but it's still a family nonetheless.

One detail about the #6 is noticable here. It's a WWII piece, as you can see by the depth adjuster being made of hard plastic instead of brass. All the brass was being used for bullet casings at the time. The blade stamp indicates it was made in 1943.


----------



## ShaneA

Emma when I was making my bed, I used African Mahogany. Dents crazy easy. I did have to turn to a damp towel and an iron to improve some of them. Works pretty good, get it wet…hit it with the heat and the fibers expand. Never tried it on a tote or knob though.

^ nice maple!


----------



## starringemma

Thanks Shane,
This one time when I was "making my bed" I got picketed by the MMU (motel maids union)

What this country needs is another union busting Ronald Reagan! Rest in peace O' great one.

Sorry, I been on the Boones Farm again… I'm not really sorry.


----------



## mochoa

Don, that infill is awesome! I hope your signing these in some way. They are heirloom planes now!


----------



## starringemma

What was the last short knob type #? If I remember right it was type 13

What type # did Stanley start start putting aluminum totes on their 5 1/4 junior jacks?

Was there ever short knobbed 5 1/4 junior jacks with aluminum totes?


----------



## donwilwol

What was the last short knob type #? If I remember right it was type 13
Type 11

What type # did Stanley start start putting aluminum totes on their 5 1/4 junior jacks?
Type 12 I believe.

Was there ever short knobbed 5 1/4 junior jacks with aluminum totes?
Not that I'm aware. There were never any mass produced 5 1/4 with short knobs. Since 5/1/4 came out in type 12, everything was high knob. I've heard of some low knob prototypes being found, but never even saw a picture. I'm wondering if its true or somebody trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## LukieB

Happy Monday ya'll, catchup time again…

*Don*, that infill is sweet, that's what I'm thinking about doing wit a #3 base I've got around here. Very nicely done. I agree that those will be one of a kind priceless treasures someday.

*Andy*, love the shot of the "big dog, and the pup at play" Now the pup looks like a 100, is the "big dog" what I think it is?

*Terry*, Well I think I'm gonna take a crappy wooden plane and a busted PS controller, put them together into something that doesn't work, and try and make a couple grand today : )

*Brian*, the #6 is looking good! Love that shot of the sole with the shiny, wicked sharp blade poking out, and that is one nice looking piece of curly maple, what cha makin'?

*Emma*, I have had really good luck steaming out dents using the method Shane described, It works good as long as they are dents and not scratches.


----------



## Dcase

Don, the infill planes are very neat. I agree with Mauricio in that I hope you are signing them in some way.

I have been working on cleaning up some of the planes from that collection I bought and I finished up a few of them this weekend. These are ones that I plan on selling so if anyone is interested in any of them let me know.

Stanley #5 type 7 or 8.. All I did was give this one a good cleaning. It is in rather nice shape for an early type. 









Stanley #4 T13?... Knob and tote refinished. This one will be tuned/sharpened and sold as a user. 









Stanley #4 T14… Same as the #4 above.










Stanley #6 T13?... Knob refinished, tote was only cleaned and waxed. Partial sticker on tote.


----------



## donwilwol

So you guys have me thinking. I haven't been signing any plane, but would look for suggestions.


----------



## chrisstef

My thought Don.


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, how and where? I don't care for a burnt in look, at least not showing. I could do it under the iron I guess. I nice laser on the side would be sweet, but…............


----------



## chrisstef

Yea i was thinking burnt in. Hmmm. Ill have to rethink this. Personally i would flaunt it and slap it on the side of the tote. Be proud of it Don, you eat too much humble pie sometimes.


----------



## JayT

Geez, Don, if you can build those infills so beautifully, how hard can it be to build a laser engraver? I mean, you're a tech guy and all, so . . . .

I understand that the light saber, while as Brian reminds us is "an elegant weapon, from a more…civilized age" may still be a bit of overkill.

Seriously, I like the idea of you signing those and under the iron would be a good spot. Engraved would be better than burned, but a lot more time consuming.

Edit: How about a stamped logo on the tail? Kind like a Stanley Transitional stamp on the back end, call it the DonW license plate. It would be more subtle than a burned logo and be visible without being really obvious.


----------



## LukieB

Dan, wow those look really nice. I think your #6 is a type 14.

The way I understand…

1 patent date, no raised ring around front knob-Type 13

1 patent date, with raised ring around knob- Type 14

The second one you posted "Stanley #4 T13?" looks maybe like a type 12 to me….how many patent dates on the base?


----------



## Dcase

^ Stef's design is neat but I think it would be better if letters were done in a finer script.


----------



## chrisstef

So youre sayin you got beef with my MS Paint drawing Dan?


----------



## starringemma

Don,
Thanks, I literally taking notes. I started cutting and pasting tidbits of information into notepad so I won't have to ask again in about a month.

Lukie,
I have one of those small hand held steam blasters made for cleaning shower grout or what ever else… That should work.


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, There is only 1 pat date on the 6 and it does have the raised ring so it is a T14. I knew it had to be one of the two. 









The #4 planes both have 1 pat date.

Stef, No beef.. Here is my MS Paint version… Aint it pretty?


----------



## chrisstef

lol check out picasso ^


----------



## JayT

Dan, no offense, but I'm pretty sure your boys could do that well on the logo 

Stef, getting all artsy and high class on us?


----------



## chrisstef

Thats about as artsy as this guy gets. Well, besides the tutu i wear on weekends.


----------



## terryR

Sorry to dis the MS art you guys spent so much time on… 

But, Don, you need to invest in a letter punch set, build a jig that lets you stamp whole words in a straight line, and then…

D.Wxxxxxx Tool Works.
..... NY, New York

And hurry since I cannot wait to add one to my collection!  How about a size 3 stuffed with Wenge and a Hock iron?


----------



## Dcase

My 8 year old already has handwriting that is nicer then mine.

I have a small area in my house that I set up as a temp workshop space for the winter. I just use the space to restore planes and sharpen… Thought I would share a photo of what it looks like now that I am in the middle of about a dozen restorations.


----------



## BTimmons

*LukieB*, thanks! I enjoyed the insane gleam in that picture and I simply had to post it. I'm thinking that the maple might need to be sliced up to make a nice chess board. Never made one before and I'd love to give it a shot. I also have plenty of walnut, mahogany, and cherry to use as accent woods.

This one is everyone else. Haven't got any answers on this question yet, so I'll ask again because I could really use some input. *Take a look at the third picture on this post of mine from yesterday. Would you correct the grind if this were one of your irons?* I don't like how the camber slopes so far away on one side. It forces me to jam the lateral adjuster all the way over to compensate, and even then, the shavings only come out of the mouth to the right of center.

I don't have a Tormek or anything fancy. My only grinder is a 6 inch Ryobi that only has one speed - too fast. I've reground a couple of chisels and accidentally burned one, despite going slow and dipping it in water a lot. As much as I'd love a perfect grind on the new jointer iron I'm also hesitant about screwing it up.


----------



## chrisstef

Brian, Ive successfully used a file to work down irons that were either out of square or wanted to put a camber on. Draw your curve with a sharpie on the iron and file away. Then sharpen it up. I have the exact same grinder with the "too fast" setting. I havent had any luck either besides making a giant mess.


----------



## JayT

Brian, yes I would probably regrind that if you are running out of lateral adjustment room. I only have a 6in Delta, but at least it is variable speed. Are you using a gray or white grinding wheel? The white ones run a lot cooler and help prevent burning.


----------



## BTimmons

*Chris*, I hadn't considered hand filing. That's not a bad idea. It would certainly take a while but at least there's no concern about overheating the blade.

*JayT*, it's a gray 80 grit. Only a few months old and I haven't used it too much. Couldn't find any white wheels in stock anywhere on my last local go-around.


----------



## terryR

Stef, thanks for that tip, I hadn't thought about using a simple file to fix a similar problem I have here…

Dan, love your cleaning station…looks familiar! Except I can only handle 2 dissambled planes at one time. How the heck do you remember which part goes to which plane?

And I can't believe your wife lets you sharpen steel on that white cabinet! After a single hour I would have messy fingerprints all over that thing!


----------



## starringemma

Don, you could always cut a templet out of an old rubber inner tube and sandblast an etching on the side of the planes.


----------



## donwilwol

Brian, I'd correct it over time. A little each sharpening.


----------



## JayT

Couldn't find any white wheels in stock anywhere

That's not unusual, most home centers do not carry them for some reason. Might have to order from Amazon, Woodcraft, Rockler or another internet dealer. Luckily, the Delta grinder came with one white and one gray wheel, now all the brands seem to come with only gray ones.


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, I've got a letter punch set. I always had problems with the straight line thing. I may need to revisit. Funny, a #3 was next on my list. As a matter of fact, I almost did this one with a #3. And Ron hock emailed me this morning with a price on a chip breaker without the hole. It was reasonable.

piece of brass is in the mail. Next one will have a brass cap.

Stef, I like where you're headed with the design. The D needs some work.

Emma, that sand blast idea is brilliant.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ain't that some luck. I'm trying to keep an eye out for type 13's, and Dan's got some nice T14's for sale. Oh well.

I think it would be cool of Don could the "Dee Dub" phrase into his signature.

Emma, if you can't get the dents out, you can fill them. Recently I used my fav mix: fine sanding dust and superglue(gel type) Mix that up, fill the dent. Dry. Sand it normally on the drill press. It takes finish and blends well.


----------



## chrisstef

Don - whatcha thinkin slim down the D a lil? Ill work on it a little more when i get back to my desk. I used a circle for it to go along with the "original" line scripted below. Kinda multi purpose, but looking at it again it needs to be a bit smaller. My design fees are cheap by the way, a #12 oughtta cover it. I dont even need the rosewood base.

Brian - it really doesnt take much to file it down. Maybe 10 minutes with a good stroke, im sure youve got that down by now .

Emma - i second dons call on the sand blasting idea being great.


----------



## donwilwol

Damn, you guy are making me miss my shop and its only Monday!!


----------



## Dcase

Brian, I think there are some myths about high speed grinders. If you dress the wheel on a regular basis you shouldn't have problems burning the edge. I would suggest getting a new wheel for it though.. I also have a Ryobi grinder and I got one of these wheels









This Norton wheel works for me a lot better then the wheel that came with the grinder. It does grind a lot cooler and there is a much less chance of burning the edge. You do still have to keep the wheel dressed on a regular basis though. I try and dress my wheel before every use just so I know the wheel is clean. I use the diamond bar dressing tool and its worked out great for me. I have had the Norton 3x wheel for over a year now and have used it well over a hundred times. I think in all the use I have only burned the edge of one plane iron and one chisel.


----------



## CL810

*Luke* - that would be a BR#8


----------



## RGtools

I second Dan's opinion on the 3x wheel. Love that thing.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dan thanks for sharing the shot of your restoration area, that is fantastic.

"And I can't believe your wife lets you sharpen steel on that white cabinet!" - Terry, Dan has posted pictures of a wheelbarrow full of mortar parked in the middle of his living room during his hearth construction. Never underestimate the hossness of Dan. The guy was a wrestler, he's got the stones.

Stef - Flaunting the graphic artist ability around.


----------



## CampD

Hey "Plane-heads" 
I usually don't check this post, sorry but to much to read and not that I don't use hand planes, quite the contrary
they get lots of use in my shop I am just trying to stay away from another addiction.

So with that, I inherited a nice collection from my grandfather, in 1980.
Lately I've been wondering just what I have price-wise and can't find much on exactly what this one is.










I know, I know its a craftsman and that its a jack plane, works great by the way and most likely a sargent, what I can't find is one like it with this emblem on the shoe.










So my question is any one seen one like it and can help me date it?

Actually what I have read so far of this forum topic it has some useful information.

Thanks


----------



## chrisstef

Couple more itterations for The Don:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Doug - That badge is Way Cool!

Yes, the lateral on the frog points to Sargent as the MFG.

Oh, and did I say it was Way Cool?

Never seen one like it from any dealer or auction site. I think you have something special, and not just because it was your grandad's plane. Hope someone else has something more specific to add!


----------



## CampD

Here's another pic of the markings of the blade.


----------



## JayT

I am just trying to stay away from another addiction

Then you might want to run away screaming.

On topic, +1 to Smitty. That badge is totally cool and I've never seen anything like it. Good luck finding more information.

Stef, the bottom logo is looking good to me.


----------



## mochoa

Just got this from Dan! Thanks Dan! Its a plane I've been wanting for a while. If anyone has tips on how to tune these up properly I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Mauricio…


----------



## BTimmons

*Chris*, "…it really doesnt take much to file it down. Maybe 10 minutes with a good stroke, im sure youve got that down by now ."

I'm married and raising a toddler. I'm an expert, I assure you.

*Dan*, that looks very similar to the new wheel I put on there not long ago. I'm not sure if that's the exact one but I'm not in my shop to check. I don't have a wheel dresser, though. I'll probably just opt for the hand filing approach to be safe.


----------



## LukieB

608 huh?, yeah that's what I thought….very cool.

*Brian*, After all that work you must have done getting that iron to gleam like that, I kinda agree with Don with the "correct it over time". Unless of course you're not satisfied with the results you are getting, then by all means file or grind away : )

+1 on Big Red's recommendation of the super glue dust combo for cracks, dings, scratches, and dents. That's what I do if I'm re-finishing. Sometimes if they're small enough, I skip the dust and just use glue. The glues with the "instant activator spray" are really nice for that, you can sand immediately and finish shortly after.


----------



## chrisstef

CampD - Good to see you pop in Doug. I finally used up that spalted beech you had sent me 2 years back … http://lumberjocks.com/projects/69359. Unfortunately i dont have any info on that plane of yours, but ive also never seen anything like it, very interesting.

BT - im also part of the club, married and newborn. Professional as well.


----------



## BTimmons

*LukieB*, That picture is the result of ~15 minutes (if that) running through a "scary sharp" regimen finishing with an 8000 grit ceramic stone. But yeah, it's working pretty well for now so I guess there's no urgent need to correct it. Considering that before Saturday I didn't have any kind of jointer at all, even as it is it's tremendous useful so far.


----------



## bandit571

CampD: Sometimes Fulton used a raised boss to place their name on a plane. Fulton I think was made by Sargent. Sold at Sears before a "Craftsman" line up show up.









a Fulton #5 I had for awhile…


----------



## CampD

*chrisstef*

I've been making all kinds of projects with that batch, still haven't found any more like it in my searches through the wood-pile.

Here's my latest










http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80757

BTW, Congrats!


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks brother! Nice lookin card/phone holder there …. you're givin me ideas now.


----------



## starringemma

Really, Firestone?










A tire salesmans trinket giveaway at a woodworking expo maybe…


----------



## bandit571

As far as "signing" a plane, I'd go the Millers Falls route. Instead of the left cheek of a plane, use the right one.

Something about "Turning the other cheek"??

Just won a M-F #302. #302?


> ??/ Never heard of it. Looks like either a #8 or a #9. Maybe a #9-02


? Or, an #8-02? I have a local pick up on the plane, will know more when it is picked up. #302?


> ?


----------



## DaddyZ

Emma - Google Firestone Supreme Handplanes & sure Enough…


----------



## Dcase

Brian, I can almost promise you that your burning problem is due to not dressing the wheel. The grinding wheel will clog up a little every time you use it so it needs to be dressed on a reg basis. Otherwise your grinding with a wheel that is clogged up with junk from the previous use and thats why your getting the burning.

I use one of these to dress my wheel 









Woodcraft often puts these on sale for 9.99 but you can get them from a lot of places.. It only takes a few seconds to dress the wheel. I highly suggest you get one of these sometime and try it out. You will see a really big difference in the performance of the grinder.

Mauricio- To tune the plane all the body really needs is the bottom jointed square with the side. The bevel on the blade is probably correct so you just gotta follow that one when re sharpening. Glad you like it.


----------



## starringemma

DaddyZ
There's one on ebay now!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unusual-Vintage-Firestone-Adjustable-Mouth-Block-Plane-INV5148-/190805882005?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6ceab495


----------



## BTimmons

Ten bucks, eh? Not much of an excuse to not get one, then. Thanks for the pointer, Dan!


----------



## LakeLover

Hi All

I have been lurking for a while. I like this thread as I have been building a collection of old Stanleys for a while. I have a #4c working pretty well and a # 5 soon to get attention. Both or these are Made In Canada and have the Sweetheart logo.

I had a nice 190 shoulder plane but it walked away from a job site and I am still mourning.

I have a 60 1/2 and need the adjuster any ideas where I could find one ?

I also got some old Canadian Woodies I will try and post a pic.


----------



## donwilwol

Lakelover, send me a reminder PM on Friday. I may have one.


----------



## starringemma

If Don W doesn't have one try this guy. His name is Eric. http://myworld.ebay.com/nhplaneparts?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

But, definitely see if you can find what you need from Don first! I don't believe that Don is out make a profit on his sales as much as he is just out supplying plane junkies with their much needed fix so they can get through just one more day without the cold sweats and shaky hands.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hello, Lake. Glad to have you jumping into the fray! More pics always welcomed, as you probably know.


----------



## LukieB

Oooohhhh taking the 444 out for a spin huh Smitty?


----------



## donwilwol

I think Smitty is the only 444 owner who contributed to this thread. SOMEBODY needs to do something about that!!


----------



## Mosquito

I'd love to, but I'm gonna have to say not it on that one for now :-(


----------



## donwilwol

I'm all over it Mos. First one I find for $40 is ALL MINE!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The rods came from St. James, and the threaded runs are too long… Eight months for bad parts… But I could get them to work by not screwing them in to the base, only to decide the nickers aren't sharpened enough to cut a good sidewall. So a successful #444 dovetail joint still eludes me.

In the meantime, happy with a G-P screwdriver!


----------



## Mosquito

Could always try contacting him about it, Smitty. I sent my first set of #46 irons back because they were so poorly ground that I didn't want to deal with it (and for $100, I shouldn't have to).

In the mean time, I got some more workbench work done tonight, and even put this guy to use









Bored the hole in the wagon with it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice drill, Mos! Serious galootness on display.

I'll take the rods to the local machine shop for adjustment; they're not leaving town under any circumstance. Eight months is too long.


----------



## Mosquito

that's probably a fair point lol if I waited 8 months, I probably wouldn't want to send them back for replacements either… In all honesty, if the machine shop could just make them, I would probably consider sending them back for a refund just on principle.

It was either the post drill, or the cordless, and since I haven't always had the best luck getting the cordless to be dead perpendicular, I decided to get the post drill off the floor and clamped it to the bench (a task in and of itself). It worked out fairly well, but I've got to figure something out for the gear that the handle is attached to. There's a screw and washer that hold it engaged with the other gears, but as you crank away on the handle, the screw kept tightening itself, which made it quite difficult to turn. So take it apart, loosen it so I could spin it easily again, put it back together, and repeat. Thinking maybe a slightly longer screw so it bottoms out before it tightens all the way down.


----------



## Airframer

Mos! I. Want. That. Drill! That is awesome! I must know more about it so I can start hunting for one myself. On that subject.. is there a "Brace of your dreams" type thread btw we call them "Hurdy Gurdy's" at work ;-) ? I am finding the need for one and aren't sure where to start..


----------



## donwilwol

I agree that drill is a man's drill. I wish I'd taken the one out of the barn where I grew up.


----------



## donwilwol

Vintage drills of your dreams


----------



## Mosquito

*AF*, there is, kind of. No where near as active as this thread, but still there none the less: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27861

I can't wait until I have somewhere I can actually mount it to be usable. It weighs a LOT, and having to wrestle with it to use it isn't very fun lol

I haven't been able to figure out any maker on it yet. The only markings I saw were "No.", "00", and "816". None of which were connected…


----------



## Mosquito

Then again, I never really looked lol

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/no-00-816-buffalo-champion-post-drill


----------



## waho6o9

Maybe DonW can put a cool animal in the logo as well,

like a platypus:


----------



## Mosquito

I know it's been a while since we've mentioned this, but I'm going back to the "seeing handplanes on TV/in the movies"...

Watching this weeks (Last week, technically) Top Gear UK, and they were in Africa and in the process turning their station wagons into mini campers, and one of the hosts was using wood, and there were handplanes involved


----------



## Iguana

Look what showed up on the doorstep today…










My wife let it in, think I'll keep it. (http://www.lie-nielsen.com/viewimage.php?product_id=9885&layout=blank)










I know some of you have seen posts of my wooden planes in http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46096, and you're probably wondering if I've come to my senses. (Or joined the dark side. Its just a matter of perspective.)










Well, no, not exactly.










What happened is that I won a contest - pure luck, no skill involved, so the only credit I can claim is being bright enough to put my name in the hat - and this was one of the prizes.










I do recognize a fine tool when I hold it in my hands, so this is heading to the shop with me tomorrow to be put into service. Probably displacing my checkerboard 37° block. Going to have to reconfigure my plane rack to fit it in.










I glued up a piece today that has some through tenons that need to be trimmed back. Perfect timing. Now I just need to figure out how to adjust the thing 

Thank you, Lie-Nielsen and Fine Woodworking.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, I am always looking for planes in movies or on tv when scenes come up where there might be one. The other day I was watching the show "Hoarders Buried Alive" and one of the hoarders had a bunch of old hand saws that he didn't want to throw away. I was on his side with that one!


----------



## mochoa

Ok now I know why Mos laughed when I asked about tuning a wooden rabbet/shoulder plane. At first I though he was implying that it was a stupid question.

But no, he sent me one! And I got it on the same day Dan sent me his!

Thanks Mos! Now I have two to tune up and use. LOL. But hey, they are different sizes and can be tuned for different jobs.










My question on tuning the shoulder plane besides having square edges is:
-Isnt there some rule about the blade protruding very slightly from each edge? I seem to remember a trick using sheets of paper and sand paper to grind the edges down just right.

-Also, If heard you can use the edge of one of these to start a rabbet right off of a gauge line. So should the edge of the plane be pretty crisp?

I think there was a FWW article on them, I'll need to find it.

*Smitty*, the 444 is sweet man! Hope you finally get it working right. 
*Mos*, that post drill is awesome, does it run pretty true or wobble like the guy on Reinsurance woodworker?
*Mark*, I'm jealous, the LN Low angel block is certainly dream worthy.


----------



## Mosquito

Yes, that's why I laughed when you posted the rabbet from Dan. As far as tuning it up, I don't really have much experience. I had gotten 3 of them, and only sharpened one up so far, and only used it a couple times.

The post drill works amazingly well. I couldn't detect any wobble at all. But then again, I was also using it correctly lol. The guy in the video was using the post drill "chuck" which consists of a hole in the end with a set screw holding the bit from the side. They're supposed to use drill bits with a 1/2" shank, and a flat section for the setscrew to hold. He was using a bit with a smaller than 1/2" shank, so it wasn't centered. I bought a Jacobs chuck with 1/2" threads. I screwed it on to a 1/2" bolt that I cut the head off of, and filed a flat spot for the set screw to grab easier. Now I can use the post drill with standard bits, instead of hunting down and sharpening originals. Also allows me to use forstner bits and such. It's definitely not the fastest way of doing it, but it did work, eventually. I just wish the table were easier to adjust. I would have chucked up the tap and spun it by hand to make sure it was lined up, but I ended up using another piece with a 1 1/2" hole drilled in it to help keep the tap aligned. The leg vise is going to be interesting…


----------



## terryR

Wow, I've never even seen a 444 before, thanks for the photo, Smitty! Keep trying…you'll get that dovetail!

Mos, that drill is to die for…

Congrat, Mark, what a sweet gift!

I 'won' this cute little Sargent 3408 last night…









...but failed to notice the seller was 'central termite pest control'...hmmm…kinda worried now…


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, You are all set with the skewed rabbets now… Glad I sent you the wider one otherwise you would have had two that were about the same.

I got my Stanley #25 tans plane in the mail this morning… It's a really early pre lateral type and it is in collector condition. I am not going to mess with it much. I think I will just sharpen the iron and try it out just so I can say I used it.. I bought it more for the sake of collecting anyway.. Pics later


----------



## waho6o9

Nice detail on that lever cap TR, and congrats on the

Sargent 3408


----------



## Dcase

Terry, I also have a #3408 and it is a cute little plane. It is the same size as a Stanley #23. From the picture it looks like the one you got is in pretty good shape.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, my wife said it looked cute, so I bid. I suppose the slippery slope is contagious! 

Dan, cannot wait to see your 25 trans…I have all the steel parts for that model, but will have to build the wooden part pretty soon…


----------



## Dcase

Terry, how did you end up with all the parts to the #25? Do you have the original wood base? The #25 is rather rare and has a collection value so if you have the wood base, even if its in bad shape I would hang onto it. The angle of the frog on the plane is unique to the plane as well so just the frog alone is probably worth a little bit.

I spent more on the #25 then I did on any of my other trans planes.. The sickness took over me and I just had to grab it when I seen it listed. I had been watching Ebay for the #21, #25 & #37 for a while and they so very rarely come up and when they do its often a very high start price or crazy "Buy it now" amount. I had just lost out on two different auctions for a #21 so when the #25 came up I wasn't going to let that one get away from me also.

I really would like to get a #37 but that is another one that rarely shows up on ebay in auction form. I usually only see it posted in the "Buy it now" only option and its always a crazy high price.

A smoothing plane with a #8 sized iron…. That is a dream… My dream at least..


----------



## Dcase

So after my last post I figured I would go and check Ebay for the #37 and sure enough there is one listed for auction!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BAILEY-STANLEY-WOOD-PLANE-37-/140929964518?&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&maxbid=40.00&autorefresh=true

Yes, I am bidding on it… Out bid me if you dare!


----------



## Dcase

I just read a blog on FWW from Chris Gochnour about flattening the backs of plane irons.. Good read.

Someone left a comment that I want to share. I am going to post the whole comment but there was one line in the comment that really entertained me. I put that line in bold.

"Bidgybudget writes: Modern high quality irons made with modern precision grinding/lapping systems are easily brought to this level of polish which, no doubt is ideal. However the reality is I have never ever found a old tool with anything like that kind of polish. This fact brings to mind the following story from early in my career as a wood worker:

30 years ago an old timer showed me something about sharp edges and how to get them. He was most known on the job site as a crank and chewer of tobacco who wore the same clothes day after day regardless of the weather. None the less, with a collection of amazingly old beaten tools and with remarkably less fuss and effort than the youngsters around him, he produced a prodigious amount of really fine finish work.

One day he took pity on me as I struggled with a dull block plane. He asked why I didn't sharpen it up. I replied something about it being good enough, I was trying to get the job done and didn't have time right now… He grunted and walked away and my other coworkers smirked.

Minutes later, he came back into the room I was working in carrying his oil stones, his ancient plane blade and a roll of black electrical tape. The iron was as worn and battered as everything else in his kit. It was rusty with paint drips on it. He proceeded to shave his wrist with it. My companion and I were suitably impressed but still unwilling to put "all that time" into getting our tools that sharp. *He then took my iron to the stones (lubricated with a copious amount of stomach turning tobacco juice) and proceeded to get it just as sharp in about 3 minutes…* Now we were paying attention!

He easily refined the bevel free hand to a polish. Nothing special there I hear you say… but the black electrical tape? He wrapped a couple turns of that about 1 1/2 inches from the edge with this little lift he polished the cutting edge on the back in about 30 seconds.

This is the so called "ruler trick" so popularized in the endless blogsphere. I am pretty sure anything my old coworker knew about sharpening or woodworking general was learned before Chris whats-his-name's father was out of short pants.

None of the preceding is meant to diminish what Chris is suggesting. Just bear in mind that there is more than one way to get the job and that is part of the fun! Thanks FWW for posting the article to Chris for writing it."

That is the coolest sharpening story I have heard.. Only a man's man would lube his stones with tobacco spit! I myself chew and often chew when I am sharpening but never once did I ever consider spitting on my stones… That is all going to change…


----------



## JayT

Good read, Dan, thanks for posting.

Now about the patina tobacco juice would give . . . . .


----------



## chrisstef

Now thats Skoal Sharp Dan. Funny story. Thanks for that


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I thought it was Charlesworth that was credited for making the ruler trick famous and not Schwarz…


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, the comment was posted on FWW blog written by Chris Gochnour. I think that is the Chris the person is talking about in the comment, not Schwarz.

Charlesworth is def the guy who is credited with the ruler trick… Makes more sense then using electric tape every time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, I should have been specific. I knew it weren't your comments, Dan…

The tape trick seems like a bother. On, then off, and clogs the stones (or DMTs, or ….)


----------



## bandit571

Corsair's handle have been stripped back to bare wood. One coat of that Smelly BLO applied. Cleaned the area on the tote where the bolt goes in. Now the bolt is too long. More grinding on the bolt to get it the "right" length. lever cap has a polish look now.  It will fit a Stanley #4 plane, too. Got all evening to play around in the shop…..

Film @ 11:00


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, have you tried just cutting the bolts down a little with a hack saw? When I run into that problem I just hack the bolt down by a few threads. Just be careful to keep the hack saw blade in between the threads.


----------



## bandit571

Grinder got rid of two threads, so far. Don't want to add a washer to the bolt. Will try a bit later today. Spent the morning at the "Bone Cracker's" for a pinched (3 of them!) nerve in the back. Fighting off a Migraine as well. BAD morning.


----------



## starringemma

Did Stanley ever make a frog with a twisted lateral adjuster?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-No-8-LARGE-23-1-4-SMOOTH-BOTTOM-JOINTER-PLANE-pat-1892-Blade-/151010814935?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2328f22bd7


----------



## Ripthorn

Emma, that is interesting. I see no disc for the lateral adjust either, so it looks weird to me. The rest of the frog looks to be Stanley, but I've never seen a lateral adjuster like that (then again, I'm a relative newbie).


----------



## JayT

I believe that the twisted lateral adjuster was a Union feature. Someone who knows more can correct that if I am wrong. That plane doesn't look like a Stanley to me for some reason. Makes me think it is a Union with a Stanley blade?


----------



## Mosquito

looks like someone went crazy with a grinder too… and it's in my area too


----------



## JayT

Mos, if you want to do a favor to all plane-kind, find the seller and introduce them to Evaporust.


----------



## Mosquito

Richard and I can go rough 'em up lol though from the product description, it could have been the "previous owner" that did it too, seeing as how they also "added some holes"


----------



## starringemma

...and the horn on that tote is nothing like I've ever seen on a Stanley either.


----------



## DaddyZ

Smells Fishy…


----------



## bandit571

A Non- Stanley tote, and frog









The wood for that tote begins with the letter "M"









The Union family..


----------



## bandit571

Rehabbing a Red Plane









With an 8" radius camber on the iron.









And a new finish on the handles.


----------



## OnlyJustME

random end of work day photo


----------



## WhoMe

Was antsy today and headed out to the place I bought my 5 1/2C for $25. 
Should have never done that. Well not really. It was fun. I got to dig through several boxes looking for old planes, hand saws, chisels and other hand tools. We never found the box of planes but I found a couple of things of interest. 
FIRST, the TOOL GLOAT…
I picked up a #8 Type 16 or later for $35… *Will post pics tomorrow*. Only surface rust. and some minor chipping of the finish on the knob and tote. It isn't the Type 11 C that I have been looking for but for that price, I would have been absolutely stupid to leave it there….. When he told me the price, I had a hard time keeping calm….

I saw a #48 that was in excellent shape BUT it was missing both blades. Nickle plating was mostly intact with very little surface rust anywhere to be seen. Both blade clamps were not cracked and the Rosewood handle was in one piece too. He wanted $50 for it (originally had a $75 price sticker on it) and after looking on ebay when I got home, that is WAY too much. Especially since it is missing both blades. If it was complete, it was still overpriced. I also looked on the 'bay' for blades but came up empty. He said he had them somewhere but I am unsure if he really knew if he did.

Whoever had the #48, I have a couple questions for you..

I did see several other planes that I don't want/need but some others may be interested in. I don't know the prices but so far, he has been really reasonable. 
Here is the group shot. From Left to right, Fulton (about a Stanley #3 size), Record #4, Late #5 1/2C, Late #5, Late #5, and the Unknown plane (corrugated on the bottom too). except for the unknown plane, all the others were in quite good shape. No visible cracks in the soles and only the 5 1/2 had any real surface rust. 








Here is a shot of the Unknown plane. Note the "custom" handle








And here is the picture of the blade. There was so much rust pitting that it is hard to make out the stamp.








Here is a shot of the fulton. It still has some of the sticker on the tote.









For those who live in the LA/OC area of Orange County, this place is by Knotts Berry Farm . I can send you the address if you wanted to stop by. He also had a#111 and 220 Block planes in decent shape that just needed some TLC. I didn't look at them too closely to see any details but they were in pretty good shape.

BTW, the #8 is a BEAST of a plane…..


----------



## waho6o9

Is there another #8 WhoMe?


----------



## donwilwol

you got a #8 for $35 and you call that reasonable! You should be arrested for grand larceny!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#48s Rock…


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with the Smit on the #48


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

*That* is some serious strength there…


----------



## OnlyJustME

I been on the lookout for a nice #48 myself.

Nice score on the #8 WhoMe.


----------



## chrisstef

OJM - cha got goin on there buddy?

Who - $35 for an 8 ….. Thats good pickin.

Double 48's …. Did you guys feel a disturbance in the force?


----------



## planepassion

Smitty, I admire the way that you get vintage tools to do your bidding with fine-cabinet making precision. I'm liking that #48. Been on the lookout for one but you have to take care to ensure they have both blades.


----------



## starringemma

Scraper in action! Does anyone know what scraper it is? A 51 maybe?


----------



## chrisstef

Question for the panel. Contemplating wood countertops. How to tackle the joints in the corners. Theyre not 45. Left hand counter (box) is 20" deep. Returning counter (kuerig) is 24" deep.










Angle cut both pieces? Brick pattern? Long grain to end grain?

Im sure its been talked about before but im lazy tonight, on my phone, and dont feel like searchin.


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, I did mine like this


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks Don. Appreciated brother.


----------



## ShaneA

A butt joint might be easiest. I don't recall the name of the hardware, but they make bolt contraption device that will cinch the two edges together. Mounts on the underside.


----------



## Ripthorn

Here's my first contribution to the party. I picked up some stanley's that needed some love. Here are the after shots of a type 12 #4, type 14 #5, type 9 #7C, and a 190. Also, my fledgling till (keep in mind I only had a block plane and a HF #33 up until 6 weeks ago).














































The plane shell will become an infill panel plane soon. After that, it's on to a couple infills from scratch (assuming all goes well).


----------



## starringemma

Chrisstef,

I love picking up peoples curbside jems and stripping them of their hardware. I fine that the fiberboard Wal-Mart style furniture has these cam nuts for joining corners.


----------



## CL810

*Rip* - those are some awesome totes and knobs.


----------



## WhoMe

Yea, like I said, When he told me the price, I had a REAL hard time keeping calm. When I get pics of the plane tomorrow, I will post the receipt too. I should not have gotten the 8 but for that price I would have been stupid to pass it up. Now I don't feel so bad when many of you guys brag about your awesome rust hunt deals you find.

Maybe you guys can help me type this beastie too.

Besides, the last couple Type 11 #8C's I have seen on ebay have gone for over $200. Of course, one of those was from Jim Bode. But still, this will do me for a while until I can save some $$ and buy one in the way future and then sell this one to help fund it. I see me getting the 7 and a 4 1/2 before a 8 though.

Smitty, Don, I will most likely not get that 48 because I should not be spending the $$ right now, the price is way too high and because there are no blades. Have you guys ever seen any blades for sale anywhere? Heck, I don't even know what the blades look like Can either of you post a shot of the blades as a pair? 
Off the Blood and Gore site, Patrick makes a comment that sometimes people use the right size blades off the #45 in the 48. I cant figure that one out since I would assume that the pair of blades would be matched for cutting the tongue.

So, Don the plane expert, you have any idea on that mystery plane? Too bad the blade is too hard to decipher. It is really interesting with the ribs on top and corrugated underneath.

Rip, Like CL810 said, nice totes and knobs. 
I like your plane till too. Especially your place holder between the 5 and the 7. Is that a work in progress??


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tongue irons need not be matched, but the distance between must be the same as the one that is used to cut the groove. So, if you have a #45 with standard iron set, a #48 without irons would be no big deal.

There was actually a larger iron that came with the #48 at one time to remove material when T&Ging thicker stock… The wider iron obviously would be 'passive' when the skate is flipped for grooving.

Yeah man. Groovy…


----------



## LukieB

Ripthorn, Wow,all those are all looking great. It looks like you're rocking some custom cherry totes too, did you make them? They look really good.

Mike, Congrats on your score….and you suck ; )


----------



## WhoMe

Lucas, Yea, I'll take that one. And proudly so this time…. 
As near as I can figure, it is a early type 19 i,e, a 1949 or so as it has a lacquered rosewood handle and knob as opposed to black painted ones on years 1950+(per the blood and gore site). I was hoping it was a type 16 but the boss under the frog is 'Y' shaped and the lateral adjustment lever is stamped with Stanley along its length so that puts it a type 19.

I was trying to find it but didn't someone buy something from St James Bay and it took them forever to get the parts? And they weren't a 100% fit?
Reason I was asking is that St. James Bay has replacement 48 irons for about $13 a pair. If I could get the price down on that 48 to where it is reasonable, maybe getting a set of irons wouldn't be too bad. The ones from LN or Lee Valley are pretty expensive at more than $15 a pop. Not something I would want to spend on a tool I would rarely.

Smitty, love that graphic….. and no, I don't have a 45 iron set…. Something like a #45 with irons would be a total luxury for me as I can't see myself needing one of those now or in the near/mid future.

Gawd, I really need to start planning a wall hung tool cabinet with a good plane till.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Just workin on some doors and windows in an apartment building, Chrisstef. Ther was a fire in one of the units and most of the windows leak. place needs a lot of work. Has 1/2" subfloors too so we're putting down 3/4" on top of it.

Some really nice work there Rip.


----------



## Ripthorn

LukieB, yes I made those. The knobs were a lot of work as my lathe is really lousy. Also, some of the mounting screws for the totes and knobs are inset to varying degrees. One of the knobs is a high knob I turned, not paying attention to the fact that the original was a low knob. The #4 tote screw had some of the threading broken off, so I had to drill the hole significantly (~1/2") deeper. I figured that since one of them got cherry tote and knob, they all should, since I like the more matching look.


----------



## starringemma

...a bevel plane? really!? and how does that work?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-OLD-STANLEY-TOOLS-220-PLANE-51-DRAW-PLANE-BEVEL-PLANE-original-/140932029309?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d0341b7d


----------



## Dcase

WhoMe- That plane with the pitted iron that you were unable to ID is a Chaplin. I think the iron says Chaplin Approved? I can def make out the word Chaplin and the plane does look like the other Chaplin's that I have seen.


----------



## racerglen

HHmmm..block plane, spokeshave and bevel guage…
Usual ee bay inatention Emma ?


----------



## donwilwol

*looking for some opinions*

I went off to order some blade and chip breakers for the new infills, and the process has me wondering 2 things.

The new and approved chip breakers offered seem to be nothing more than a 1/8" piece of steel with a hole drilled and tapped. For the infill I need nothing else (no other holes or milling). Prices quoted up to $75! Am I missing something? A piece of steel and an hour and I've got it. Again, *am i missing something?*

Next question, if I was going to sell one, what iron would make for a better resale value, *Hock or Lie-Nielsen? *

I was almost thinking of making the iron to, but I really don't have the equipment to cut the slot.


----------



## Dcase

Don, if you are going to sell one I don't think the brand of the iron will really make a difference. Just my opinion. Both Hock and LN are well known and respected. Get what ever you can get for cheaper I suppose.

As for the chip breaker you have a point about making your own. On the other hand if your going to sell the plane then it wouldn't hurt having a Hock or other name brand breaker. You can just add the amount the the sale price so that you are covered.


----------



## chrisstef

I dont think you're missing anything Don, besides the fancy name of Hock or LN. Its branding. Regardless of the manufacturing costs (which should be very minimal) both Hock and LN command a premium price. Its market positioning. I bet they make more money off selling irons than anythign else and because you're getting a premium name most assume its a premium product. Not always the case.

In terms of resale value id roll with the Hock mostly because they are known for their irons and breakers while LN is really known for their planes IMO.

Wait, now im comprehending what im reading …. the $75 quote wasnt from Hock or LN it was from a machine shop or the like?


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, I think Lie-Nielsen would probably get you better resale value. With the infills I am wanting to do, I am debating making irons myself as well. I am eyeing those irons from Lee Valley for wooden bodied planes, but they are only 6" long. I like the 3/16" thick, though, so may have to go that route…


----------



## donwilwol

the $75 quote wasnt from Hock or LN

$75 was LN, its listed on their web site

Ron Hock was more reasonable, but wants a drawing, which I understand, but that's what got me looking further.

I also emailed LN to say "Hey, I'm asking for custom, but custom with a lot less work" Price remained at $75.


----------



## Mosquito

Don, I bought that iron from Ron Brese and it is really nice. It was sufficiently flat, and ground well out of the gate. I was able to get the back flat, and bevel polished in under 30 minutes, including cleaning the shipping oil off. It doesn't come with a chip breaker, but it's also 7/32" thick. Not sure if that'd work in an infill using an old plane body for the outside with out modifications though.


----------



## mochoa

I think the shape of the LN iron would look best on the plane. Making your own cap iron isnt a bad idea though.


----------



## starringemma

racerglen,

The more I'm learning about planes the more I'm picking up on strange ebay listings. I see a lot of sellers strategically using the name Stanley in order to catch Stanley key word searches.

"Stanley maybe?" 
"like a Stanley"

As far as the bevel gauge being listed as a plane… I have no idea.


----------



## waho6o9

+1 for the Hock chip breaker.


----------



## Ripthorn

I also love how ebay listers always put Rare? in the description. Just because you haven't seen something before or just because it is rusty does not mean it's rare.


----------



## donwilwol

I appreciate the opinions, and have 2 more points to add to the conversation. I'm not a huge fan of the ecstatic of the Hock flat top, but it does make the adjustment easier on a plane without an adjuster. (and I can fix the flat)

I also like that Hock is a Iron manufacturer and a LN iron on a plane could be mistaken for a LN Plane. Since Hock doesn't make one, problem eliminated.

I love the Brese planes, but I like a chip breaker on an infill.

One more point of conversation. I am not suggesting anything about the asking prices of the chip breakers, other than …... I enjoy making this stuff, I can make them much cheaper seemingly without loosing quality, and, if I had a way to make the cut look professional I'd make the iron as well. I'm not suggesting they are over priced. I get somne of this stuff is just a hassle for them.


----------



## Mosquito

I understand what you're saying Don. I agree that I think a Hock iron would be more appropriate, as you mentioned, because they don't make planes themselves.


----------



## bandit571

Now, at the other end of this specturm:

Corsair iron now has a decent 8" radius camber ground on it. This will be just a "common" Jack plane. Red paint? i have cleaned all the dirt and dust from it. Still don't like it. I suppose it will grow on one, like a record Blue, or Stanley Black, or even a Clifton Green.

Handles have been refinished. One coat of BLO, so far.









And tried the camber out on some Oak.

As for some metal









I have since gotten rid of the slotted end. There is a nice 25* edge ground on it. It was a might too thick for any of my block planes, at the time. I suppose one could harden it up to an A1 level.


----------



## bandit571

Remember this little guy?









There is a fellow over at SMC that ground down the frog seat, to allow a #3 frog from a Stanley plane to reside on the plane. Claims it sits at a 47.5 angle, too. I guess he just didn't like the twin screw set-up.


----------



## chrisstef

I personally think that you should hook up with someone that will make em for you with a logo Don. I bet you could get it done for $75. Someone with a CNC or waterjet could cut you out a ton of them and possibly put a logo on it too but i guess it all depends on how many you want to make and if you will keep them or sell them.

Im all for the ingenuity of it Don. Do what you do brother and in 45 years ima tell people that i knew that dude.


----------



## bandit571

Emma: They use the words "RARE" and place things in a "STANLEY!" slot, just so others will look in on their products they have for sale. Amounts to a "billboard" on the Ebay-ski. They will do whatever it takes to get a buyer, or a would-be buyer to look AT what they have for sale.

IF an item has any thing remotely Stanley on it, it goes as a "STANLEY!" item. They will place it in the "Tools" section just to try to sell it quicker. More people look at the section=more chances someone will stumble upon their wares.

"Rare" goes as sometihng the seller hasn't seen, or IF they have, they haven't seen more than one or two. "RARE!" being another of those "Billboard" names to draw in BUYERS. Same as calling a 70s plane "Vintage".


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, My first thought when reading about someone altering that #33 with a Stanley frog was why bother? Then I got to thinking about some of the things I have done with cheap planes that have taken me a lot of time… I bet it was all done in good fun.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting beside me, while I'm on the computer:









is a pair of "common jack planes". Ok, one is a Union #5A.









But they are still just Jack Planes. As for a cambered iron?









The Red Corsair (sounds like a pirate name?) has an 8" camber, while the Union #5A









has just the corners off. It is more of a LARGE smoother. And, it weighs a LOT more.


----------



## donwilwol

I personally think that you should hook up with someone that will make em for you with a logo Don.

But you haven't come up with an approved logo yet!!


----------



## chrisstef

I guess im on retainer 

I didnt receieve any feedback after the last batch from ya.


----------



## donwilwol

just kidding of course. I've been busy making a living so I can have all this fun I can't have because I'm busy making a living. You know how it is.

I like the basic design. I was going to do some testing with my stamps this week end.

I've been thinking about the Original. I'm thinking of an idea. Not quit public ready yet.


----------



## racerglen

Lee Valley also sells irons and chip breakers to fit Stanley and Record planes, what about those Don ?
A2 and O1 available, 
A2 Blades & Irons 
1-5/8" A2 Blade & Cap Iron $53.00 
05P31.10 
1-3/4" A2 Blade & Cap Iron $55.00 
05P31.11 
2" A2 Blade & Cap Iron $56.00 
05P31.13 
2-3/8" A2 Blade & Cap Iron $60.00 
05P31.15 
2-5/8" A2 Blade & Cap Iron $64.00 
05P31.17

----------------------------------------

O1 Blades & Irons 
1-5/8" O1 Blade & Cap Iron $53.00 
05P31.30 
1-3/4" O1 Blade & Cap Iron $55.00 
05P31.31 
2" O1 Blade & Cap Iron $56.00 
05P31.33 
2-3/8" O1 Blade & Cap Iron $60.00 
05P31.35 
2-5/8" O1 Blade & Cap Iron $64.00


----------



## racerglen

Post evaporated ?
Lee Valley sells 01 and A2 blades for Stanley and Record planes as sets ..
Would they work ?

A2 Blades & Irons 
1-5/8" A2 Blade & Cap Iron $53.00 
05P31.10 
1-3/4" A2 Blade & Cap Iron $55.00 
05P31.11 
2" A2 Blade & Cap Iron $56.00 
05P31.13 
2-3/8" A2 Blade & Cap Iron $60.00 
05P31.15 
2-5/8" A2 Blade & Cap Iron $64.00 
05P31.17

----------------------------------------

O1 Blades & Irons 
1-5/8" O1 Blade & Cap Iron $53.00 
05P31.30 
1-3/4" O1 Blade & Cap Iron $55.00 
05P31.31 
2" O1 Blade & Cap Iron $56.00 
05P31.33 
2-3/8" O1 Blade & Cap Iron $60.00 
05P31.35 
2-5/8" O1 Blade & Cap Iron $64.00


----------



## donwilwol

Glen, I am trying to avoid the 2 extra holes in the chip breaker that will not be needed for the infill. A little anal on my part, but hey….....


----------



## waho6o9

Patience grasshopper patience


----------



## Dcase

Don saying "A little anal" reminds me that I miss Al. Where you at Al? Come to think of it I also miss TheDude. Last post I saw from him was a bit sad so I am hoping he is doing ok..

And what's up with Wayne making a big comeback and then going away again? I got all excited to have him back.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

People that need to return:

- Wayne
- Dr Funk
- Saddletramp
- Dude
- Bhog
- Arlin


----------



## mochoa

I agree Don, hold out for what you want, that's the way to go.

Dan, I corresponded with The Dude the other day. He is still in on the Marking Knife swap. He is hanging in there, trying to stay focused on life, concentrating on work and the website. He says to come check him out at his WW site, that's where he is.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And Mr. "Little Anal" Himself, Bertha. 

-Feel free to add others, these are the ones I could think of quickly.


----------



## Dcase

Saddletramp has been gone for a long time. He was one of the early regulars.

Good to hear dude is still around.. My problem is I have been so busy as of late that I only really have time to keep up with this thread. I rarely find the time to check out and follow the other threads, projects, blogs and other great stuff on this site.

I got excited when Wayne posted on here last week. Hopefully he comes back in here again sometime soon.


----------



## RGtools

Don, I really don't think you would be satisfied until the Iron has your name on it. Ever thought about going to IBC and seeing if they would make blades for you?

Just my .2


----------



## Dcase

Here is a Stanley #278 that was listed on ebay "buy it now" today

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Stanley-Plane-No-278-Fence-missing-For-Parts-or-Repair-/221201124699?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33809d4d5b

It is missing the fence but everything else looks like it's there. Also looks a bit rough but I think it would clean up well. I need parts for my #278 so I was really tempted but I gotta stop spending money right now!


----------



## bandit571

Just got a "Millers Falls #302 dropped off at the house. Area in the frog where the lateral lever attaches, is full of cracks! Black painted handles and gray body. V-Line, most likely, with the red frog. Tote has Millers Falls stamped into it. Steel nuts on the handle bolts. One piece lever cap, plain with gray paint, and no spring on the back. Just a $9 plane….

Film @11:00


----------



## bandit571

Maybe JB Weld for frog's cracks???? Lukie? Do you have a late model #4 sized M-F frog?


----------



## JayT

*Dan*, I know you just said you need to quit spending, but did you ever get your KK6?


----------



## Dcase

Jay, I have not yet got a KK6. I have bid on a handful of them and I always loose. The last one I bid on I think I put a max bid of 20 and it sold for 25.. I was a little disappointed that I lost that one for that price…

Do you have one for sale?


----------



## JayT

Nope, but ran across this one and didn't know if you had seen it yet. It looks all there and since it is a bit rough, figured it might sell pretty cheap. We know you are capable of restoring it, once you find the time.

Edited to fix the link.


----------



## Dcase

Thanks! I just put a bid on it… The last couple that I bid on I think I put a max bid of 20 and they both ended up selling for less then 30. I just went ahead and put a max bid of 30 down on this one so we will see what happens.

I have really only done a full restore on one of my KK planes. The other ones I just cleaned them up and tuned them. I wanted to keep the patina on them. If I win that #6 I may decide to repaint it though as it looks like its missing almost all of the original japanning. I rarely repaint planes anymore but if I get one that is missing more then 80 percent of the japanning I usually paint it.

Here is my current Keen Kutter family. All KK series and all have original blades/breakers which is important to me with these planes. 









KK 3, 4, 4 1/2, 5 (restored), 5 1/2 and 8.


----------



## bandit571

The "M-F" 302 frog









mainly around the lateral lever









I mean, it's just a $9 plane. Does anyone have an idea on fixing a crack( other than telling a Plumber to pull his pants up) in a frog. JB Weld, maybe???


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Dan, hope you get the #6. Then just a #8 left?


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I cant tell from the 2nd photo… Do the cracks go all the way through the frog?

It looks like the big crack is only on the one side…. My thought would be to just leave it alone and use it as is. If it still seems solid with the crack then it shouldn't give you any problems. the JB Weld is worth a try but it would probably be fine leaving it as it is.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, nope I have the #8… I will just need the #7. I know Keen Kutter made a #2 size plane but the only ones I have seen are just the single K series. I have never seen a KK 2 so I am not sure if one was ever made. If there was a KK 2 then I would be interested in getting that as well.

I have also moved on to the KK trans planes and block planes. I get more and more sick every day.


----------



## bandit571

Dan: Cracks do indeed go all the way through. looks like one side's upper corner is broken. Crack goes through the area where the adjuster fork is pinned in place.

Numbers stamped under this froggie: one side is a "2", and the other side is a "496". This is a 302 on the casting for the base. It is a #4 sized, very late production M-F plane. Handles are a painted hardwood, painted black.


----------



## Ripthorn

someone local on CL selling a type 16-19 #4 and a #45 for $40 for the pair. I have no need for them, but that seems like a screaming deal to me.


----------



## bandit571

How about a decal-less Value Line plane??









This is the "home' of a cracked froggie









While at one time, there might have been a decal on that primer gray lever cap, I might just lose the gray paint as well. Don't have a replacement decal with a big red "V" in it. Why keep the gray paint on the cap??


----------



## bhog

Way too far behind…..

Received a superb knob from Lukie today.Really nice work man,that thing is going to bling with some lac,holy crap.It made me realize I need to sand more when I do stuff on the lathe. Thank you very much.When I get some time I plan to return the favor.

Hope all is well with everybody, kinda miss you freaks.


----------



## WayneC

I'm not gone, just slammed at work. I was going to post a few antique store planes I saw last weekend but have not had the time. Looks like y'all have been having fun.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, they put out the Bat Signal, and a couple of guys show up…nice.

You guys were busy today.

Don, if you are planning to sell a DW plane or two, I vote for a HPOYD discount, better get your logo, model, and serial numbers worked out. Hate to see anyone knocking off or imitating your work.


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, there's always a HPOYD discount in effect.


----------



## CL810

Pic won't post right. Starting over.


----------



## bandit571

got an iron sharpened back up tonight









This is the plane with the cracked frog? yep, gossemer shaving flying around the Dungeon Shop.


----------



## starringemma

bandit,
*Same as calling a 70s plane "Vintage".*

I've noticed this! A couple of months ago when I knew less about planes than the little I know about planes now, I bought one of those blue bodied Stanley's with the aluminum frog… I see those listed as vintage. I'm not an ebay seller so I don't know how it works but I think for an extra buck you can list a plane under knitting needles if you were looking to target old lady's looking for gift ideas for their husbands.

If you want key word search hits just add these to your description:

NASCAR
Kim Kardashian 
funny videos
free government handouts
Natalie Portman
itunes
Emma Walker
map quest
boobs
travelocity
ask.com


----------



## CL810

I received my first Millers Falls plane today and it's easy to see why so many of you have them. A #4.










I especially like the depth knob assembly - very responsive. Did I just get lucky or are they usually that way?


----------



## LukieB

*Hog*, glad you likey. Don't pay it back, pay it forward. Do something nice for a fellow LJ next time you have the chance.

*Ripthorn*, Careful that's the next stage in the sickness. "I'll just buy these cheap ones, and clean them up an re-sell"

Next thing you know there's no money in your bank account and 23 different planes in your garage in varying stages of restoration, LOL


----------



## bandit571

Both of mine take about a half turn to make a change. No rattles, either. Single digit M-F planes were the premium line for them. Even the second line wasn't bad.


----------



## chrisstef

Hog, bro, your first words after a short hiatus are " received a superb knob from lukie today" .... Jus sayin. Good to see ya around. Smooth hands from lots of sanding.


----------



## bhog

Ha, I let my guard down a smidge.

But steff,it was a knob that just begged to be touched, caressed,and if you were alone with it,slobbed.


----------



## chrisstef

Been there bro ….










And i roll 2 at a time.


----------



## bhog

A self admitted double.

Power bottom status.


----------



## Ripthorn

Went out to the shop to whip out a bench hook and shooting board. Looked at my scrap pile and decided I would rather work up a prototype closed tote for my infill that I'm going to make. I made two templates in different sizes to decide, and chose the smaller one. Then, I made one out of some really nasty soft maple I have that is the same thickness as the cherry that I plan to use for the infill and stuff. I really love the style and feel, the only thing I am debating is the hang angle. But even that feels pretty darn good so far. For your viewing pleasure:



















Does the tote look disproportionately large?










The bed of the plane still needs some attention with a file. I am also going to lay down some JB weld to smooth out some of the low spots, such as right behind the mouth (sole is fine, it's the bed side that slopes down a little).


----------



## mochoa

Nice knobs fellas. layup…

Hey anyone have a decent drawknife they would sell? I'm in need of one. I've used a machete as a drawknife in the past, it works but gets old.


----------



## Dcase

RipThorn, Looks good to me… Maybe it looks a little large but its hard to tell without the rest of the plane done. Once the iron, cap and front knob are on there it probably wouldn't seem so large?

Finished up another plane from the batch tonight… Stanley #4 T11 w V logo iron… I am going to keep this one.


----------



## WhoMe

WAIT…You mean i can use Emma Walker in my search on eBay and I will be sure to find what I am looking for??
I tried.. Just the name brought up a bunch of books…. If I added key words to the name, I still didn't find what I was looking for.

Am I doing something wrong??? Har - dee - har….........

Dan, that is one pretty #4. What did you do to make the sides of the sole look so good? And what did you use on the wood, BLO??

And here a couple shots of my #8 I got for $35

















Here is one with the innards exposed. I figure it is a Type 19. Anyone concur?









And the last with the accompanying receipt









And Dan, thanks for the ID on that weird plane. I will have to look it up and see what I can find on the history.


----------



## Airframer

Ok, I think I did much better on my eBay hunt for a No 7. I have been watching a 22" Craftsman for a few days now after Don gave me the heads up on it and today I did some last minute bidding and ended up winning it for $18.50.

Some of the pics look as thought they have already done some cleaning on it but we shall see when it gets here. I am still waiting on my other one to arrive and see if it was really cut down or if they just typed in the wrong measurements.

Pics from the seller..


----------



## Tugboater78

Oh my u galoots have me bidding on ebay..just placed one on a couple planes 1 stanley other craftsman..with a bunch of older tools in a lot.. no idea what size on either plane but since all i really have is a #5c and both of these look smaller.. and in decent shape hoping maybe ill have some matt cauthon luck.. lol 








Any ideas what they are by this image? Asked seller provide more pics of the planes, just eaiting for reaponse


----------



## Ripthorn

Justin, looks like a #4 (bottom) and a #5


----------



## mochoa

Airframer, that looks like a decent 7. The blade is a little on the short side but that probably means it was a good user.

I'm looking on Amazon for Drawknives and I see a lot of them with reasonable prices and good reviews. Brands like Flexcut, Timber Tuff, Ox Head, Two Cherries, Columbus KcKinnon… Anybody have a recommendation or should I look for a good vintage one on ebay?


----------



## Mosquito

Dang… strong showing today.

Ripthorn, that's a nice looking tote prototype. Once I get a few things completed for my workbench I'll be making an attempt at a wooden jointer, and the tote is the main thing I'm worried about most. We'll see what happens when I get there, I guess.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, I know I've got a few I don't use that will need some work. I can check and see if any would be good enough to restore. If so, its yours for shipping cost.

I have one my father in law gave me, looks like crap, but works great.


----------



## Dcase

WhoMe- to polish the sides of the plane I use sandpaper. I will usually do it just like you would do the sole by lapping on a flat surface. Sometimes I just fold up pieces of sandpaper and go to town. I usually start with a 120 grit paper and work up to 400. I also recently picked up these neat Sand-Flex bars that work great for polishing up the metal parts.

Knob and tote were refinished with BLO.

Here are a couple more pics of the T11 #4


----------



## JayT

Dan, you tease us with pics of that Type 11, but no shavings-what is up with that? You know we require pics of wispy, see-through, Dan shavings before we can fully acknowledge the new acquisition.

A couple of nice bargains on jointers, WhoMe and Airframer. You both will have to post pics when you get them cleaned up and working.

Ripthorn, I think the tote will be fine once the rest of the infill mass is added. Geez, Don, look what you started.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wayne, you were digging deeper into the galootish pursuit of spoon making via scorps and other 'strange' tools… That still happening?

And you have to know I read your #62 adventures big-time when working on mine. Your write-ups and discussion were a great help!!


----------



## Dcase

I also took some pics of my new Stanley #25 last night.

The #25 is unique in that it is the only transitional plane where the iron is set bevel up. There is no chip breaker on the plane but there is a small steel plate attached so that it can seat on the york. 



























I don't know what type this plane is but I am pretty sure this is now the oldest Stanley plane in my collection. I don't have any other Stanly irons this old. 









You would think the #25 would be around the size of a #5 but it is actually the same size as the #23. This next photo shows my #23 & #25 next to each other. This photo shows the difference in the frog angle. The #25 is the one in the front.


----------



## mochoa

Damn that plane looks nice Dan! Great job.

Don, thanks buddy, take a look and let me know if you have anything that will clean up well.


----------



## Dcase

JayT- Iron in the #4 is not sharp yet. I am working on like 10 planes all at once so my goal has just been to get them all cleaned up and put back together. Once I have them all back together then I am going to go back and sharpen them. So for now you will have to wait


----------



## bandit571

Just hanging out in the window seat, trying for a suntan?









The Red plane is all cambered up, awaiting some rough lumber to show up









Not sure I like that high kanoobie…....


----------



## WhoMe

Jay, it might be a while but I will be sure to post a couple pics of it cleaned up.

Airframer, great deal on that #7. I see a nice soak in evaporust in its future. But for what you paid for it, that is a awesome deal.

Dan, thanks for the info. Normally when I try to clean up the sides of my planes using sandpaper on a granite block, it shows that the sides of the planes are not even close to being flat. So I give up. The sole is more important anyway….
Also between you and Don, I am starting to like the look of the BLO on the woods more and more. I usually put several coats of clear shellac on mine.

And I cant stop thinking about that 48. I don't need it, I should not spend the $$, The body is in great shape but it is missing the blades and it is overpriced. 
Why -o-why cant I stop thinking about it…..


----------



## donwilwol

Why -o-why cant I stop thinking about it…..

Just made me laugh….............


----------



## bandit571

Let's see, I just sold a Union #3 on the bay, and turned right around and bought a Dunlap #5 to go with that Dunlap #3 I have, and LIKEY









Have to wait a few days, to see IF dunlap used the same York pitch on the Jack Planes….


----------



## JayT

Why -o-why cant I stop thinking about it…..

Same reason I have bids in on a couple planes on ebay right now, even though my wife is going to kill me when the #71 I just won shows up, probably today. If you don't hear from me for a while, please send out the search dogs.


----------



## chrisstef

JayT - we will sned out the hounds in search of the rusty scent. Stash that 71 in your pocket before the wife tosses your gear on the front lawn.

"When the wind blows, i see my polos n timbo's" ...


----------



## chrisstef

BTW gang - im setting up a group for a march madness bracket challnege. Winner to get a vintage tool of some sort. Maybe a 220 block, maybe a witherby chisel, maybe something i pick up along the way. TBD yet.

linkage : http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35959


----------



## JayT

Stash that 71 in your pocket before the wife tosses your gear on the front lawn.

Then she'll think I'm really glad to see her . . . until the pants go "clank" hitting the floor.


----------



## Dcase

WhoMe- I often run into the same thing you explained with the sides being way off. If that is the case and its a plane where I don't need the side to be square or flat I just start with doing it on the granite tile and then I switch to just doing by hand with folded up piece of sand paper. That way I can get into all the low spots.

I prefer Zinsser clear shellac for my totes and knobs. I go back and forth between Shellac and BLO. I guess it just depends on what I have on hand at the time.


----------



## starringemma

Here's a Sargent that looks a lot like Dan's #25

$34.95 with no bids yet.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOOL-SARGENT-CO-TRANSITIONAL-SMOOTH-PLANE-3409-/360614474067?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53f64c3153


----------



## CL810

Millers-Falls family listing ebay.


----------



## bandit571

I think that was the set that was listed as $3500 last year. Now wants $2100? "Fire Sale!""


----------



## starringemma

I saw that a couple of weeks ago. WOW!


----------



## Mosquito

I feel like $200 shipping is a *bit* high…


----------



## Dcase

Emma, that Sargent is the same size as a Stanley #24 I believe. They do look alike but the Sargent is your standard angle bevel down plane. That one you posted is actually in really nice shape but I am afraid they are asking too much money to start.

Another plane from the batch is back together again.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Dan.

Don, I found this one…
http://www.ebay.com/itm/iron-blade-cutter-chipbreaker-to-early-Stanley-113-circular-compass-wood-plane-/400434743970?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d3bc54aa2


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Dan !!! Looking Good !!!


----------



## starringemma

Thanks Dan,
I'm taking notes… I just got a 35, I think they're pretty common. Nice Bed Rock!

I'll take a large cheese, sausage with extra hand planes please.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-Vintage-Hand-Planes-Small-Router-Plane-Tinkering-Parts-/271172320224?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f23213be0


----------



## WhoMe

""Then she'll think I'm really glad to see her . . . until the pants go "clank" hitting the floor."" 
If she asks at that point, just tell her it was your belt buckle….
If it is really that bad, just have the stuff sent to a neighbor who is a "partner in crime" and have them let you know when the stuff arrives. Yea, I know, too sneaky. I have done it once myself.

Dan, good point. I have not had the need to have a totally flat side on a plane. I just never thought of hand sanding to get the uniform look. I guess the splotchy look could be attributed to patina…lol

And you guys and your flat tops….. That is just unfair bragging…

And some people should not be allowed to sharpen plane blades. Scroll down to the last shot of this block plane blade. Did the user think this was a scrub plane???
#65 scrub block


----------



## BTimmons

"And some people should not be allowed to sharpen plane blades. Scroll down to the last shot of this block plane blade. Did the user think this was a scrub plane???"

OUCH! My lawnmower blade has a better looking edge on it than that!


----------



## bandit571

I don't know, last year I picked up a Sargent block plane. I had to use an allen wrench to take it apart. The edge was cambered, to boot









and a look at the iron







I since square it off.


----------



## BTimmons

Bandit, at least that edge doesn't look like it was cambered with a chainsaw.


----------



## bandit571

Shouldn't matter too much. I did regrind that cambered one of mine. A little time at the grinder would fix that snaggle toothed iron as well.

Of course, if one is guarded about their time, and just cannot "afford" the 20 minutes it would take to restore that iron back to user status, I guess they shouldn't be buying any planes that MIGHT need a little simple maintainence on. There are some out there that can't even take a few minutes without bemoaning the "Lost Time" they think they are losing. It is just a case of Preventive Maintainence. Every Factory I've worked in for over 40 years, has such programs in place. So, IF one can't spend a little time to keep their tools in shape, how will they get a job done? Keep buying new, ready to use out of the box tools? No budget for tool manitainence, yet a budget for brand new tools? And yes, there are a couple of those "types" here on LJs.

So, IF one finds an older tool, that has seen better days, and needs just a little TLC to resume work, what do you do?? Say no, too much "Lost Time", I can't afford to lose 20 minutes of a single day? This being a hobby of mine, I have all the live long day to TLC all the wandering souls that might come my way. They return in a lot better shape, and are more tan ready to work, again.

Now, rant over, about that butchered edge. i would look at that as a sign of what that "craftsman" could do in their shop. IF they can't maintain a simple little tool, how would a project by this person look? I tend to judge a person on the way they keep up their tools, more then,say, some glossy print out.

Yes, i am a bit T.O.ed right now. Having just rebuild two such badly maintained planes. That sargent block plane? Took maybe 10 minutes to get the iron back to a normal edge, and it could do see-through shavings, at that.

So IF someone wants to do a project for me, I will ask to see what you intend to use. IF I don't like what I see, Goodbye!

A little time at the end of a day, just to take care of the tools one used that day. THAT is how the "Oldtimers" would do it. The "Joiner" would take his edged tools home, and spend the evening after Supper to restore them to sharpened state. That way, at the start of the next day's toil, the tools were ready to go.

Now, rant is done. Any other items???


----------



## bandit571

man, I must have been ticked off, not even a picture was posted.

BT, not directed at you, in no way.

Those that it was directed at, wouldn't have a clue, anyway.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And that, Gents, is the March Manifesto for the HPOYD Epic Thread!

Excellent stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, after all of that is under the bridges, how about some photos?









Millers Falls "V" line #4 cracked frog and all









Just a Hardware Store plane, a Hibbards True Value #3









Dunlap #3, with a York Pitch frog. Even a "Premium Plane" stopped by









Just passing through, a Millers Falls #8

Same piece of oak/Ash scrap. May try out the jacks, later…


----------



## WhoMe

Whoah bandit… Remind me not to complain about restoring a plane to you….lolololol
BTW, I am not one in that "offended" group. I agree with your rant.

If I was in the market for a #65 like that one I posted, I would be bidding on it and HOPEFULLY getting it for way less than what they have been going for lately. 
BUT, I have the craftsman #65 equivalent for now. And I still need to figure out how to fix the pin in the knuckle cap. And as nice as it was when I purchased it, I spent a couple hours re-flattening the sole, cleaning up where the blade sits in the sole and re-sharpening the blade.

Even so, I look at planes like that block of yours and the ones that have been posted lately that need more than a little TLC as a FUN challenge. But, I agree with you. For those that feel a little plane restoration is too much work, there is always a new plane to purchase. Besides, that leaves more for the rest of us that like to do that kind of thing. Personally, I LIKE restoring planes.

So, those pictures of your block plane, was it described as a mini-smoothing plane when you purchased it?? snicker, snicker.


----------



## CampD

Well seeing what you guys have been posting I figured I'll see just exactly what I had sitting in a box buried in the back of the shop. I'm guessing they are older than I thought.
Here's a pic before I disassembled and slight clean to uncover what they were.


----------



## CampD

Bailey SW #4 Pat apr 19 - 10










Stanley #4 apr 19 - 92
this one has a coat of primmer red on it










A Bailey #4 This ones in good shape but missing parts, blade










And a Stanley I think 9 1/2 with pat 8-3-97 on body


----------



## BTimmons

Bandit, I totally see what you're getting at. Like you, I don't understand why some people abuse their tools like that. And while I'm slowly becoming competent enough to fix things up, I'm reticent to try in many cases because I'm not sure just how messed up something is beyond what I can see in pictures.


----------



## bandit571

I just need their addresses. That way, I can pick up their unwanted tools, spend less the a day, and have perfectly good tools to USE. Main thing that brought this on, a fellow over at the "Creek" complaining about how much time it too to "fettle a brand new in the box L-N" And said how he couldn't afford the time? He could afford $400 for a new plane, but not the 15-20 minutes to fettle it? Makes me wonder what the rest of his "kit" looks like.

As for the planes pictured above? Maybe a weekend's worth of work, and a spare lever cap. Wood items are nice to make, if one has the wood handy. Maybe in a week, we can see some paper thin shavings?


----------



## BTimmons

Holy smokes. If someone told me they could afford a Lie Nielsen but didn't want to sharpen it, I think I would suddenly feel inclined to violence.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yesterday was a bittersweet day in my shop. Finished the restore of my K5….but dropped my smartphone and shattered the screen. I consoled myself with a cold beer and thought, "Least it wasn't my beloved 604."

Here's the K5, though I guess I should be putting it on the restoration forum:


----------



## WhoMe

Doug, boy there are a couple planes needing some TLC. You might end up cobbling together as many parts as you can to make a single working plane. Like the lever cap off that Type 6 onto the Type 13 and you would have one to clean up and use. Not sure how much you want to spend to make the rest of the planes again but parts are out there. 
As it goes, The first #4 looks to be a type 13 (1925-1928) but with the wrong knob. It should have a tall knob.
The second #4 is a type 6 (1888-1892) based on your patent date. This is where that low knob should go to be period accurate.
The third #4 is a type 19 (1948-1961) based on the Y boss that is under the frog. 
No clue on the Block plane except that if that is a Stanley Bevel and Rule logo on the blade dates back to aroung the 1870's to 1890's
You will have to post some pics when you get s couple of these working again.

Bandit, I'll tell you what, You can take your area of the woods for those "too much work needed" planes and I will take my LA/OC area. That way we have at least two parts of the nation covered….lol
But that LN example, there is a person who has too much money and needs to get another hobby.

Brian, I don't know if I would resort to violence but I would sure offer to take that 'offensive' plane off his hands…


----------



## DanKrager

Emma, You been holdin' out on us?










DanK


----------



## CampD

Whome,
Yes the block plane blade has the "Stanley rule & level co" logo on it. Looks like someone took a silver spraybomb to it. Comes off easy though. I have a couple craftsmans that I can take the front adjuster knob off of


----------



## starringemma

*Emma, You been holdin' out on us?*

Just wait until you see my new line of '79 Ford Escort calibrator body infill planes…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Just picked up some free granite scrap pieces for sharpening and lapping. got quite a few extras if anyone in the DC area needs a piece.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Thursday Nite Pic - A Bench at Rest…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, just saw a K5 1/2… Your collection needs just grew by one….


----------



## Dcase

BigRed- That K5 looks great. Very nice paint job.


----------



## Ripthorn

Smitty, to finish your sentence, a bench at rest tends to stay at rest unless acted upon by an external force


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Dan. I feel like I've got a pretty good routine with the semi-gloss engine paint. But that stuff is finicky.

Seen your a keen kutter fan as well. Kind of fun collecting them because they're less common and more of a challenge. The darn lateral adjuster keeps falling off though. You guys got any suggestions for spreading that rivet so it will stay?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rip, there are all kinds of ways to go after that caption. Not the least of which is the anthropomorphizing of my bench. He hates it when I do that.


----------



## racerglen

@ Don W, perhaps Robin Lee might be interested in a limited run of Don W Signature blades ?
Perhaps they have irons that haven't been drilled yet..
Just a thought…


----------



## Dcase

BigRed- My collection of Keen Kutter planes are the "KK" series. The only "K" series plane I have is the #5 which is the same one you restored.

Not sure how to get the lateral adjuster to stay.


----------



## terryR

Smitty, I love your bench…you could take a photo every day and fill an entire calendar with those lovely tools! So, is your bench male or female?

Ahhh…just noticed the drilled holes along the back edge for small chisels, scredrivers, and other pointy tools. I was thinking of drilling the backside of my tool well yesterday for just that purpose! I thought I was still YEARS away from being able to copy you! 

Hey, where did you get that green bench brush?


----------



## Ripthorn

Smitty, I've got my degrees in physics, so any phrase starting "something at rest…" has a natural tendency to be completed the way above. Plus, yesterday was Pi Day, so my pre-disposition to nerdy statements won out


----------



## racerglen

Maybe Smitty's been using that green block of compound to rub the brush down..?

;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, that's a board nailed to the back edge for tool holding. I put it on the right side so it'd be clear of anything happening on the leg vise end. It's been a good choice.

I think the green brush is a Fuller brush. And it came green, I didn't paint it.


----------



## waho6o9

Belated happy 3.14 day!

Oh yeah.


----------



## WhoMe

Happy belated Pi day to all you nerds and non-nerds alike.

Smitty, what are the two shiny tools closest to the camera?
The bottom one almost looks like a shoulder plane but the top one, I have no clue.

Ok Emma, you need to post a pic of that infill escort.


----------



## racerglen

Y'know Smitty, I miss the Fuller Brush man..
Only hairbrush I could rely on..last one cost waay too much by mail..
sniff..
;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Hmm… I should have had pie instead of frozen custard yesterday… dang


----------



## Airframer

You guys really should Google what other holiday was celebrated yesterday lol… I really can't say it here but I can say it is the valentines day for men ;-)


----------



## Dcase

Airframer…. Steak and BJ day? I had no clue! I didn't get either one. I will have to have a word with the old lady. How dare she forget.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Me - it's me latest infatuation (of a Stanley vatiety)

http://lumberjocks.com/Smitty_Cabinetshop/blog/35009#comment-1514579


----------



## Airframer

That's the one Dan lol. I had no idea till my wife reminded me last night.. she's a keeper ;-)


----------



## BTimmons

So, *spokeshaves.* They're close enough to handplanes to mention here, and I don't think they quite need their own separate thread.

I've been having the damnedest time trying to find them at local swap meets and CL. Presently I have zero in my arsenal and I want to change that. The idea of being able to add curves and sculptural detail without putting dust in the air has a lot of appeal to me.

Does anyone have any vintage favorites to recommend? I'm sure Lie Nielsen and Veritas are great, but they're a wee bit out of my price range.


----------



## RGtools

*BT* Look for a stanley 151 with a good bedding surface and a decent iron. If you can't get a decent Iron with the plane, consider getting a replacement from Lee Valley.

I have both veritas and they are well worth the investment. But any spokeshave with a decent bedding surface and a sharp blade can do some pretty impressive stuff. Just take a look at James Krenov's Fine Art of Cabinetmaking and check out what he was able to do with a cheapo Kunz spokeshave.

Edit: what are you hoping to work on?


----------



## BTimmons

There are a ton of things I can think to use spokeshaves on. And so many projects I need to get to! I need to finish a spice rack for a friend, first off. My dad in law could use a wall rack for some WWII Japanese military swords (or "gunto" for those in the know). Some friends of mine are also getting into wet plate photography in a big way and would love some period (late 1800's) style accessories.


----------



## bandit571

Spokeshave I USED to have









Wound up selling it to someone that knew how to use them…..


----------



## CampD

Today I took some advice and decided to clean-up one of the back room finds and while I was at it sharper my chisels and the jack plane. Someone mentioned pic's with shavings so here ya go.

This is the Bailey #4 type 19 all cleaned up. I had to borrow a couple parts from my shop all around plane a Stanley Handyman. I really like the solid feel of this plane now and will be on the look-out for the right parts for it.



















And some shavings dialing in the jack plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ By George, I think he's got it!


----------



## JayT

And another one comes over to the dark side . . . . .

(nice job, Doug)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anyone need a depth stop for a #45? Free? If so, PM and I'll send it.


----------



## Mosquito

If only that was a #46 depth stop…

-

I took the afternoon off to go to the Lie Nielsen Handtool Event that was in town today and tomorrow. Mike Siemens of Mike Siemens School of Woodworking had a bench there, and they were working on a small chest of drawers as their "show demonstration" piece. They were working on making moldings for the top of the chest. THey were using a rabbet, and hollows and rounds. I was contently watching them cut the rabbets before doing the hollows and rounds, when they convinced me to give it a shot. Well, next thing you know I've finished the molding cut the miters, hide-glue and cut-nailed it on to the chest of drawers, and tried out hammer veneering. Great way to spend a half day off…

First time ever


----------



## DanKrager

Mr. Timmons, Here is a spokeshave available. No name visible anywhere. PM. 

















Been replaced by these, a Christmas gift from SWMBO.









DanK


----------



## donwilwol

Friday night shot….


----------



## chrisstef

Excellent Doug!!

I just spent an hour removing all the finish from my second set of pantry doors. Hardware on, hinges set, trimmed to size, and i hung the first one ….

Color's too light …

I topcoated it ….

Facepalm.


----------



## starringemma

Any good tips on shining up an aluminum tote? Do you use a buffing compound and a buffing wheel? How do you get in between the raised letters? Wouldn't the compound get caked up around the raised letters?


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, use a fine wire wheel, then buff.


----------



## starringemma

DonW,
Like a brass wire wheel? Is brass softer than aluminum? What about those plastic "cobweb" looking wheels? Do they make dremal buffing bits for getting in between the raised lettering?


----------



## GMatheson

I have an old Ohio #8 that's got a few problems. One of which is a broken "Y" adjusting lever. Would something like JB Weld be able to fix it?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

GMatheson- I usually just rob one of another frog.


----------



## GMatheson

I already thought of switching but the only parts plane I have isn't the same size and it binds up on the brass wheel.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cordovans rock!


----------



## racerglen

Emma, an old toothbrush works wonders for that final cleanup around 
things like raised letters.
I keep meaning to try out my retired spinbrush with some Autosol to see how that 
works on brass..it's just sittin' and waitin…
;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, any of the wheels, brass is less aggressive. If its fine, a steel wheel is fine. ( no pun intend) . I've never tried plastic.

G, I don't think JB weld will work on a yoke. Although I've never tried it.

Smitty, your rocking that Cordovans.


----------



## bandit571

Am now the "proud" owner of a Dunlap #5, with that West German iron. Bright red handles, too! Should be here Monday or tuesday. I'll know more about it when it gets here.


----------



## bandit571

Was bidding on a 4-1/2. Just needed some new handles, is all. Someone liked it better than I did, hope they enjoy it. Now too much for what is left of the plane….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

GMatheson, if you can find a replacement. might have to take to a machinist. He should be able to fix it reasonable.

Emma, if you get into polishing up metal like that, a 3m deburring wheel (fine also) works sweet. They're a little pricey, but they last a while.


----------



## terryR

Hey Emma, or anyone cleaning between the raised letters…

I've got 2 hand tools that work great in tiny spaces…the first is a piece of hardwood shaped like a bamboo skewer. Great for cleaning general crap in corners withou scratching paint you want to leave. The wood tip is also great at scraping off those paint splatters without damaging the japanning…just a Q-tip worth of paint thinner, wait 10 seconds, then scrape off with hardwood.

The other is a cheapo awl that I added a wenge handle…slop on some paint stripper…go have a sandwich…then scrape between the letters in tiny circular motions. Works like magic. Takes lots of time! 

For some reason, I have crappy luck with spinning wire wheels. They just come apart and stick in my beard and chest! Shopping for sandblasters now…freekin serious this time!!!


----------



## DanKrager

Blasters with different media, like corncob powder, baking soda, and other semi-soft media are the cats meow for cleaning stuff up. 
DanK


----------



## CampD

I second blasting with soft media. I use walnut shells, search automotive restoration


----------



## LukieB

Some shaving shots for your Saturday morning viewing pleasure. Taking pictures for e-bay listings, cherry, walnut curly maple


----------



## terryR

Lucas, you are selling shavings now? Sweet! 
Doubt I could afford to bid on those…mighty fine!


----------



## LukieB

Thanks Terry, Do you think the shavings would sell? LOL

I also finally got around to listing this 3 and 4 I did cherry knobs and totes for. They came out pretty nice if I don't say so myself.


























Kinda wanna keep em…...


----------



## CL810

Good looking work Lucas!


----------



## OnlyJustME

How much for just the cherry knobs and totes?  
They look great. what finish did you use?


----------



## LukieB

Matt, I don't know, I always struggle valuing my work. A lot of time goes into one of those….let me ask you (as well as everyone else) What do you think a nice custom knob and tote set is worth?

The finish is a couple coats of BLO covered in semi-gloss lacquer.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Cost of wood + (time to manufacture x hourly rate) + 35% mark up for overhead = price to sell + how ever much you want cause they look so good.


----------



## LukieB

Sounds abut right, but it's that time to manufacture x hourly rate thing that kills me: ) I'd like to be making like 20 bucks an hour, but I don't think anyone's gonna pay me 120 bucks for a set, LOL

If you're really interested, shoot me a PM, I'll be good to you….. probably more like 5 dollars an hour


----------



## ShaneA

Great stuff Lucas. Seems like I see vintage and reproduction sets sell between $20 and $30. I have been known to buy clunkers, just because the wood is good, and the delivered price is less than $20.


----------



## Tugboater78

Those cherry handles look awesome


----------



## OnlyJustME

Start putting them on ebay and see what happens.


----------



## JayT

*----WARNING----*

What you are about to see is a gloat. All opinions, celebrating and all around bragging are the author's own. They may not represent the opinions of any other HPOYD posters, but they probably should.

There is a saying, "I'd rather be lucky than good any day." Today was that day and it ended up with what shall heretofore be known as The Great St. Patrick's Eve Rust Hunt of 2013

Took a road trip to look at some reclaimed timbers, but got stood up by the seller, so decided to hit a couple antique shops while waiting for a return phone call that never came. At one, the owner had a BUNCH of old planes and hand tools. His inventory included a Stanley 386 jointer fence, two new in the box Bailey #5's, two in the box 45's with blades-one looked never used, a brand new in the box Sargent 1080 combination plane and a bunch of other drool worthy items. Unfortunately for me, his prices reflected the collectibility of the items and was out of my price range. While talking to him, however, he let me know of a #55 for sale at a shop 20 miles from home, so we had to take a detour on the way home. Didn't come home with a #55 or any reclaimed lumber, so why the gloat warning? The shop that had the #55 also had:










Front to back

A Disston dovetail saw. It will need a little cleanup, some work on the hanlde and a good sharpening, but it is straight.

A Bailey Type 9 #8. Japanning is over 90% and the wood is in incredible shape. All it needs is cleaned up and sharpened. This one may end up for sale. If anyone is interested, shoot me a PM.

And finally, a Stanley #34 Transitional, 30 inches of wooden heft and hubris. Incredible shape, too. Knob and tote are intact, the bed is split free with only a few chips out of the front end that will not affect use at all.

Best part was all three were purchased for . . . . . . . $60!

Gloat over.


----------



## LukieB

Thanks for all the nice comments on the cherry knob and tote guys. I will be putting some on the bay when I get around to it, gotta finish up a few more planes to list, and a tote for Jay first…I haven't forgotton

*Jay*, Don't you think it's a little early for April fools day jokes? $60 Seriously? Congratulations….and you suck : )


----------



## CampD

Those Cherry handles look sweet


----------



## donwilwol

Jay, you suck worse than Lukie's totes are sweet. $60….that's Robbery


----------



## bandit571

Question: I have a chip breaker for a Stanley #4. I had the edge back beveled, and is flat along the edge where the iron meets it. Just holding in place without the bolt…..no gaps. Bolt the thing in place, and a gap appears. Wood junk appears between the two pieces when I used the plane. Both are flat, I hope. Would the bolt be causing a flex to happen between the two?

I have noticed this on several irons. When i get them apart, after they arrive here, both are bowed a bit. Too much torque on the bolt, for too long? How much should there be when one tightens the two together?


----------



## Ripthorn

You could probably get $30-40 to start, and once there is some word of mouth and reputation, you can go up from there. I make my own out of cherry as well. I love rosewood, but I like the matching look with my planes, and one had them, so now they (mostly) all need them.


----------



## donwilwol

What do you think?










Stef, I like your design better, but this is made with equipment I own. Maybe do the same thing on the cap?

Bandit, make sure there is not a divot In the from tapping the breaker. Turn it over and give a love tap with something fairly persuasive.


----------



## bandit571

DonW (with the NEW avatar!) I'll go and check them out in a bit. Thanks. Just got done winning a Millers Falls #9, will be here late next week. Thinking about switching from Stanley #4s over to the M-F #9 size planes. I seem to like them a little better.

As for the Corsair #5 jack plane, aka Cyclops. It now has a fresh coat of Barn Red paint on the base casting. I think Corsair had things a bit Bass Ackwards, Black frog and a red base? Sit it next to a "Normal" jack plane, for a "Ying/Yang sort of thing?


----------



## Airframer

I just received my new No 6 from Mauricio today! This thing is heads and shoulders in better condition and shape than any of the planes I currently own. Mauricio you really came through on this guy. Thank you so much! Now I know what a sharp blade is supposed to look like lol.




























No shavings pics yet but expect this guy to be put into service very soon.


----------



## ShaneA

What about just going with the DW? Especially if you are limited by not being able to do special fonts or shapes with that set. I mean an old English DW would be cool (Detroit Tigers style)...but I doubt that is easy to come by.


----------



## racerglen

Don, that's a nice work up on a signature ! (might want to close up the divots in your fingers though ;-)
J.T. That's a great score..and yes..YOU SUCK !
Bandit, I've had the same thing, my heavy brass hammer on the anvil helps, but it's not just a whack, 
more like love taps , try it, tap, etc..


----------



## terryR

Don, that's pretty sweet! I like just the DW best. Simple and understated.

Lucas, your handles are great! A matching set from cherry should be worth at least $40…minimum. Rosewood=$60.


----------



## bandit571

Corsair has some new paint!









As for the chipbreaker: Took it out of the plane, found a bunch of chips stowed away









Re-ground the edge of the CB, placed it into a vise, and gently bent it a little bit. Checked the match to the iron, WITH bolt tight. Found a ridge around the bolt. Ground that off, and a little more touch uo on the edge, placed it all back in the plane. test drive on some squirrelly pine









Quite a bit better than before. Not the best, but better. No chips were stuck in the iron area. As for two other planes nearby, I just had to try them out on the pine, just to see the difference









M-F "V" line #4. Nice thinner shavings, no chatter. The Companion #4 I needed to slam the plane across the wood, as fast as I could. The "V" Line plane, i could just push along easily. One more plane tried the board









Dunlap #3, with the York pitch frog. Even better shavings, and hardly any effort to push it along. Methinks the Companion might be headed elsewhere…..


----------



## JayT

OK, I need the services of a plane historian.

Anyone know when the lateral adjuster was added to Stanley's transitional planes? I took the #34 apart to clean it up and get the rust stopped and just then noticed it is a pre-lateral. (apply palm to forehead in forcible manner) Don't know how I missed that in the antique store.

For all you purists, don't worry, I am doing nothing to that one except light cleaning and halting the rust that was forming on the blade, screws, frame and other parts. It doesn't look like anything more than surface rust at the moment, but will start pitting soon if left unchecked.


----------



## Mosquito

My handplane adventure for today… well, 1/2 of it, anyway ;-)


----------



## 33706

*@JayT*:
Laterals were first added to Stanley transitionals in 1884-1886. you have a type 6 or earlier. I want that #34!!
*@Bandit:* Nice work on that Corsair!!


----------



## donwilwol

Geez, JayT, next you're going to tell us he gave a a $100 bill going out the door. Sweet #34.

Mos, LOOKIN GOOD.


----------



## JayT

Thanks, poopie! Is there anywhere I can find a type study for transitionals to see if the 34 can be narrowed down more? Google isn't coming up with anything.


----------



## Ripthorn

Made some more progress on the infill. I still need to level out the inside of the bed of the donor plane, but other than that, it's coming along nicely. The astute observer will note (another classic physics phrase) that there is a space on the sides of the infill between the infill and wings of the plane. That is because the inside of the plane is wildly out of square and nasty. The outside is actually quite square. Enough with the words, the shots of the mockup:


----------



## bandit571

Looks like an old Musket maker's trick might come in useful here? Very sooting candle flame, hold the metal over it to coat the metal in "Lamp Black". Press the wood to the metal, after it cools of course, to mark any high spots that need to be removed. Repeat as needed until all the wood part has an even coat of black showing.

Ok, while Great Neck is a Junk line of tools, it may be that the Corsair line, at least the early ones, were a tad bit above the rest? Although my Corsair has the single frog bolt, there is hardly any slop in the way it sets on the base. Base is nice and thick for a casting. I did get the sole flat enough to work as a Jack plane, too. Not worried about the sides being, or not being, square to the sole, as i don't do shooting boards anyway. So far, it seems to do the job.

There is a Dunlap #5 on the way to my shop. Same West German iron on it, same "lever cap" with that maroon bolt. Couldn't tell what pitch the frog is set at, yet. I doubt IF a Jack plane would have a higher pitched frog, like a smooth plane…









So it might be the same as another dunlap I sold awhile back. It had just a normal 45* frog on it. I might have spent too much @$15 for it, though…...


----------



## 33706

*Jay-T*... Yes, I can do that for you… I'll PM some questions that will narrow it down more…+


----------



## 33706

*Bandit:* You might lament the single screw holding the frog in, but some Boeing aircraft have engines retained by one single bolt each, so I've heard…..


----------



## chrisstef

Don - i like the DW. All the makers go through plenty of markings. Once you get to brass youd be able to farm out your logo making and church it up . I like the idea of stamping your planes in any way you can and the one you got there will do much justice.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice work on the infill Ripthorn. Looks like it's coming along well.

Thanks Don. I hope to get the other side done tomorrow, and maybe glued up. That depends on how quickly I get the first half done.


----------



## LukieB

*Don*, I think that logo looks great, it screams "Wilwol original type 1" I'm sure it will evolve and someday there will be a type study of your one of a kind planes.

*Airframer*, Congrats on your new acquisition, should serve you well.

*Ripthorn*, The infill is looking sweet man, very nice work! Can't wait to see the finished product.

*Mos* That thing is looking good as well, also looking forward to seeing complete.


----------



## mochoa

Wow *Mos*, your LN event was pretty good. Much different than mine (still good though).

*Don,* the infill is absolutely spectacular man. Bravo! How does that innovative tote feel?

I like the staggered DW. The Wilwol is a little out of alignment but I like where your going with it.

*Lucas *those totes are looking friggin nice man, great work. What kind of finish are you putting on them? 
Sorry , just ready, blow and lacquer.

*Jay*, nice sore! Your all set on jointers.

*Airframer*, I'm glad you like it brother. Enjoy it, I know it will be well loved.

*Mos*! Aw Snap! You making a plane? I like your approach, using the traditional abutments but laminated construction. Cant wait to see how it turns out. I've been getting the itch to make some wooden planes again.

Man, infill planes have been a void on the HPOYD thread for a while. Now not only *Don* but *Riphorn *coming strong with the infills. I'm enjoying the show.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, it was a lot of fun. I tried a few LN planes, and the planemakers floats. Then wondered over to Mike's bench and got stuck there for a few hours lol It was held in the "Danish Teak Classics" woodshop, which wasn't that large, so I think I'm glad I went Friday afternoon instead of today.

Yup, working on a jointer plane now. I think I made the mouth a little more open than I was intending to, but I still think it should be fine. the mouth is so far a lot more fine than either of my other two jointer planes.

Thanks Lukie. Only part I'm anxious for is the tote. I have a feeling I may end up having to make more than one…


----------



## Dcase

Busy day on here today..

Lukie- Shaving pics are amazing.

Don- Infill looks great.

Jay- Lucky man you are


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks for the logo input guys. Still working on the logo idea. I appreciate the help.

Rip, I do like bandit suggested above and fit the piece. How will you fill the gap? color up some epoxy?


----------



## terryR

Love the infills! Looks like a ton of work…can't wait till I have time to try one…

Rip, can you stuff in some cherry wedges to fill the spaces next to the plane sides? I've been stuffing pine wedges in my bench for the past 3 days…all I can think about! Even dreamed of pine wedges last night. 

Although, I got lucky last night and 'won' TWO Sargent Auto-sets from kneeBay! A 718C and 722C…rusty as heck…no usable wood…lots of fun!

I suppose FIVE auto-sets makes me a collector now…if I wasn't already! LOL


----------



## terryR

Don, you selling infills? I bet yes…

Your work is sooooo nice, maybe it's time for you to invest in a pro made stamp from Highland Woodworking or Rockler? Still love the offset DW the best.


----------



## donwilwol

You are probably right Terry. I'm thinking about selling a few and see how it goes. I'm ordering some o1 today. After this #3 I'm working on is finished, the next one will be built from scratch. I'm still working out the design.


----------



## carguy460

I'm really enjoying all the infill action going on here…Amazing work for sure!

Don, can you explain any advantages you see using your infill smoother over, say, a run of the mill Stanley 4? Does it perform better? If so, how?

EDIT: On your blog, Don, when you were working on the lever cap for your jointer infill, I noticed some blue stuff on it…can you discuss that and purge the ignorance from me?


----------



## waho6o9

Put a platypus on your logo Don


----------



## donwilwol

jason
First question any advantages you see using your infill smoother over, say, a run of the mill Stanley 4 Of course there is the fact its a plane made by me. So if thats not enough 
Its heavier. Infills are heavier thus smoother.
Its bedded at 55 degrees, making it better for difficult wood.

Second question, its layout blue (well, I though it was). Something like this.


----------



## carguy460

Great answer, Don. Of course, shop made stuff is always superior (unless its made in my shop). And I just had a DUH moment when you mentioned that it is heavier than a regular old plane…I knew that answer, but I didn't know that I knew it. Thank you!

Layout blue…that makes sense to me now! Oh, and I vote for the platypus logo…


----------



## donwilwol

ok, somebody enlighten me. Why would I want a platypus logo?


----------



## bandit571

Cuz the Shark Logo is already taken by Berg?


----------



## carguy460

Why not? Its a platypus…seriously though, I just like the name. Platypus…kinda rolls off the tongue.


----------



## DanKrager

I winced when it was first suggested, but after reflecting on it, the name Platypus is representative. The plane is made from parts of other planes, not unlike the Platypus being made from an assortment of parts resembling other animals. It's unique and as carguy points out its kinda easy to say. Definitely unique. I've already grown to like it!
DanK


----------



## carguy460

See, now Dan just made sense of it all on a deeper level…I'm not that deep of a thinker…Platypus…

Yep, still sounds cool.


----------



## racerglen

Or we could say Don's come from down under, as in he's seen the light and is no
longer satisfied with mundane, readily (snicker) available planes and has moved
to a higher "plane"..
Dang, there's some AWSOME stuff showing these days on this thread..
(think I'll go back to skuffin the too shiney knobs…...)


----------



## Sylvain

Don,
for a stamp,
unless you want to write as Leonardo Da Vinci,
make it

noD
lowliW

with the D and n facing left.


----------



## bandit571

Used a couple planes to clean up a door.









Since it had way too much old paint on it, that it couldn't close. Even used a Shelton all-steel block plane, on the end grain ends. Had all four edges to clean up. There should be a limit on paint coats, say anything over three? This one had maybe ten coats. Drips and runs, also. Old Franken Bailey #5 and the block plane did wonders.









Just a "Honey-do List item".....


----------



## bandit571

Everybody off doing either the Green Beer down at O'malleys? Or, trying to draw up a bracket or four? Too bleeding quiet around here. About like a Church on Monday…...


----------



## starringemma

What is the difference between Pateneted Transitional & Metallic Planes in America Vol. II and Vol. I ?

Is the same stuff in Vol. II that is in Vol. I ?

I have a lead on a Vol. II for $50.00 and want to know if I'd ever need the Vol. I


----------



## OnlyJustME

Bandit, you should see the build up of paint on a 1950's built apartment building.


----------



## bandit571

This place was built before even that. Still has a coal bunker in the celler. If I could find a way, I'd use the door knobs for the front knobs on some planes. Ever see ones made of Copper? Every one in this house has copper for a knob. Not Brass, Copper.

Should have a Dunlap #5 jack plane here tomorrow. Will look it over, just to check the frog angle on it. That dunlap #3 had a York pitch, maybe this one will too?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Yeah but they repaint the apartment after every tenant leaves. A lot more times than a house gets repainted.
Don't believe i have seen copper knobs before. plenty of brass and glass. maybe a copper one and didn't know it.


----------



## Iguana

Ah, miss a day, miss about 200 posts.


----------



## WhoMe

Don,
Not sure if you are looking for type 10 planes or not anymore. Here is a Type 10 Stanley #7 on ebay
#7 Ty10

It looks to be in really good shape. Current price as of 9:45 PM PST on March 17 is $46.51 with 19 hours left.

Some really cool old iron and great deals showing up lately.

JayT, I gotta say it but You Suck. Awesome deal there. I would love to have that Disston Dovetail saw. 
I swear, you guys in the midwest and east have it SOOOOOO good. Those kind of rust hunts are so few and far between here in So Cal that all we can be is jealous. Well, I know I am jealous of many of your great finds. I can't speak for the rest…..

And I just saw this. A TYPE ! #48 on ebay. It will be interesting to see how much it ends up going for.
#48Ty1


----------



## OnlyJustME

Are you bidding on the #48 Mike?


----------



## pastahill

I don´t believe it. This is the first 605 bedrock at the german ebay for almost a year, for an auction ( BUY IT NOW is one in for 175€ and in not so good shape) and i get it! It has also a extra hock iron and it was just 71€ + shipping. They are extremly rare here in germany and it´s now on the way.


----------



## Ripthorn

Great score, pastahill!

As for my infill, I have thought about filling the gap with a wedge, or epoxy or something, but the more I look at it, the more the floating infill look grows on me. Luckily, I can epoxy in the main infill and take some time to evaluate and if I end up wanting to fill the gap, I can fit a wedge or something. The floating infill looks cool, I just don't know if it will turn out making it look sloppy, which isn't what I'm going for. Then again, this infill is all just practice for a scratch built, so I may just end up giving it away anyway. Decisions, decisions…


----------



## donwilwol

Mike, thanks for the tip on the type 10, but I just ordered 3 hock blades for my infills, so I don't want to push my luck. I've got some metal to order too, so the type 10 will have to wait.

Pastahill, nice looking 605. I had to hang a couple custom made doors for my daughter yesterday, so it was the 605 I grabbed. Its such a pleasure.

Brian, try mixing sawdust from the same kind of wood with epoxy. It might be just what you need.

Emma, at $50 for that book you should buy it. If you don't want it, PM me.


----------



## terryR

Hey Bandit, we've got a few copper door knobs in our old farm house! 

Also square door locks that sit proud of the doors. Squere nails, nah! This place was built before nails were affordable…1860's. Our foundation is local rock, but above that are huge walnut timbers just placed next to one another…no joinery at all! Just mass. My buddy that re-builds houses said he'd never floor joists like ours…had to take photos…

Of course, I get more excited about the 8/4 walnut forming the unused loft of our barn…some of is 20" wide! Wife won't let me touch it…wait till I run out of walnut, though, and have to pay $8 per bf…

carry on…


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, It's just cherry, and I have plenty from the same board left over, so I could make a LOT of dust . I'll do some tests with scrap to see if the epoxy/dust mixture blends well with the finished wood. It just may be what I need.


----------



## Dcase

This is the iron from a #8 that I got in that collection of planes I bought… Someone sure used the crap out of this plane…


----------



## JayT

Nice, Dan. You are one sharpening away from having the world's largest tongue and groove plane.


----------



## Dcase

Flattening soles… I did em all at the same time.. That's how I role


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I think this is one time even I would advocate a replacement iron.


----------



## racerglen

And it's got some real creative work on the edge as well
Think there's any temper up that high ?


----------



## Dcase

Glen, Stanley made laminated irons and if I remember correctly the lamination went all the way up to the slot. So I think it was tempered at least that far.

I finished up several more planes over the weekend.. One of the planes I worked on is a Fulton #7 size plane. I really like this one for some reason. The knob and tote had a neat grain and color to them. I didn't sand them down at all so I am not sure what kind of wood it is. 













































I had every intention of just cleaning this plane up and reselling it. After cleaning it and tuning it I am a little attached now and part of me wants to keep it. This is happening with every plane from that collection and its madness!


----------



## donwilwol

Careful Dan …... That's a Sargent, and they can be awful alluring.


----------



## racerglen

Dan you'd better make sure the foundation in youir shop area is sound !
That's a lot of weight !
;-)
(maybe start giving stuff away…


----------



## donwilwol

I agree with Glen. Might as well start big and send me that huge old Fulton!


----------



## Dcase

I figured it was made by Sargent. Has the same long style brass nuts that the old Sargent planes have and it also has the #422 stamped on the back of the lever cap.

No, I cant keep this one. I will never use it and I don't have the shelf space for more jointer planes… I just need to hurry up and list it on ebay before I have time to think it over.


----------



## Dcase

The Fulton is just the beginning… Here is a Stanley #7 T13 that I did a complete restore on. I am not finished tuning it yet but it is going to make one heck of a user..


----------



## WhoMe

OnlyJustME, Nope not gonna bid on that one. Figured I would post it for anyone else that may be interested.

Don, wasn't sure you were still looking. Figured I would post it anyway.

Dan, from the looks of that blade, would you say that was a user??? Or just used…. A LOT!!!


----------



## bandit571

Dunlap Jack has arrived! With a York Pitch set up, to boot!









The base the frog sits on has a bevel to it. The frog has a flat bottom









The bolts are extra long, too









Just a Jack plane by Dunlap? With a West german iron? Lever cap is a might skinny.









But, a York pitch on a Jack Plane???


----------



## 33706

I must have missed out on the "York Pitch" conversation, can anyone tell me which planes featured this? I'll get to "Why" later… because I'm not exactly sure what the advantage is…


----------



## bandit571

It seems that both of my Dunlap from West Germany have this 50 degree pitched frog base. Frog itself is flat bottomed. It is all in the way the base was milled. So far, I really likey the #3 sized one. I'm heading to the shop, to work on the #5 sized one. Maybe a "Matched Set" of planes???


----------



## Dcase

Here is a page with some info on the different pitch angles http://www.handplane.com/45/perfect-pitch-bedding-angles-explained/


----------



## bandit571

Maybe two hours of work on this "Jack Plane"









Makes some nice curly things, too









Sorry, no "see-through" shavings, unable to set the iron real fine. It IS a Jack plane….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lots of catching up.

Nice work Mos; chest of drawers & plane both.

Looking good Stef.

Lucas - knob/totes and photography are stunning. Very nice man.

I really like the D W Don. Fun to see the evolving logo, thank you for bringing us along.

Jay - Congrats on your appeasement of the plane gods that allowed you that score. 

Ever-busy Bandit - Great stuff.

"Flattening soles… I did em all at the same time.. That's how I role " - Go home Dan, you're drunk! Four sole flattenings in one sitting? Good gawd that is punishing. Man, your restores look fantastic.


----------



## bandit571

That Dunlap #5 has a small problem. The adjuster wheel has bottomed out on the bolt, and it still makes thick shavings. Had to move frog way back, just to get those curly things.

Also, I can put the Dunlap #3's cap iron on the #5, because they are the same size! Only difference being the number cast into the underside of them. At least the tote has two bolts. Front knob has a single piece bolt, rear tote has a steel two piece long bolt, and the short bolt in front. Brass wheel is the same as the #3's wheel, same yoke as welll. Frogs are even the same. Looks like a matched set?


----------



## BrandonW

Purchased a couple of tools while I was at the Woodwright School on Saturday making my rising dt mallet. One of the tools I got was a mortise plane. I'd been interested in these planes for some time and this was the right price so I bought it. The plane is great for mortising out space for hinges etc. In someways it functions like a router plane, although a router plane doesn't have the best body type for making mortises on a narrow piece of wood. Here are a couple of pictures of the plane in use. I didn't have any hinges on hand, so I was really just testing the thing out.





































Overall I think it's a pretty fun tool to use and could even double as a scrub plane if you had a cambered iron in it.


----------



## chrisstef

Now thats gangsta BW. Stef approved. Whos the maker on that handsome devil?


----------



## shampeon

Nice. I could have used that mortise plane when doing the contrasting wood inlays on my winding sticks.


----------



## BrandonW

The patent is held by Wilbert August Dohmeyer, although there are no maker's marks on it. It just has the patent number and "Made in USA" in the casting. Lie-Nielsen makes one just like it, too, but with a little more flair.


----------



## Mosquito

the state of the plane after this weekend
(not glued together, just clamped for the picture)


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, have you been tempted to clamp it together and try it, or have you already. I would have.


----------



## JayT

Mos, what bedding angle are you using? It looks steep in that photo.


----------



## Mosquito

the bedding is at 50 degrees on it, so it's a little steep. The iron may not be sitting flat to the bed in the picture either. I've got to clean out the sides a little more, as it's a tight fit for the iron.

I haven't tried it out yet Don, because I haven't made a wedge for it yet


----------



## WhoMe

Since this thread is so long and I remember seeing it but cannot remember who had this but:

Who had the home made jointing fence for their #7 or #8 plane? I'm thinking it was Don or Smitty but again, brain fade…
Whoever it was, it is possible you can re-post the picture? I figure that I can make one that I won't have to drill holes into the plane to attach it. And this will work until I can afford to get an actual jointer.

And, talk about terrible timing, check this out. Delta Jointer 6" jointer for $150. If I had the $$ and space, I would be calling him with cash in hand. I can bet that when I am ready to buy, everything will be in the $300-400+ range….


----------



## RGtools

*Mos*, Fine looking mouth you have going there (I feel a bit like Virgil saying that).

How much clearance do you have on the sides of your Iron? I ask, because it looks pretty tight and you want a little room for adjustment and wood movement.


----------



## BrandonW

WhoMe, Don made one that fits into the pre-existing holes in the side of his jointer. I also made one that attaches using rare-earth magnets.

Photos of mine:


----------



## shampeon

Looks like Lie-Nielsen has a similar butt mortise plane to Brandon's, and sells a scrub plane blade for it.


----------



## donwilwol

Mike, that's funny, I was going to point you to Brandon's. I'm on my phone but if you go to my blog and just search fence you'll find it.


----------



## bandit571

Worked on newest Jack plane for awhile. The frog is sized for the 2" wide iron. I had to move the frog all the way back, and then tighten it down. The bolt for the adjuster wheel had to then be backed out a few turns. Tried this set up out on some pine…... NOW I get paper thin stuff. Same thing on some Oak face grain. I tried a lever cap from a "Normal" plane, hmmmm, edge of cap is almost on the edge of the iron? Tried the iron/CB from a #4 sized plane, a M-F V Line #900, Iron won't fit! Iron is just a blond hair too wide? Looks like I have a "Metric" plane?

Even with the frog all the way to the rear, no chatter. Ok. Looks good to go. About that cap iron. it is sized for a #3 sized plane, NOT a 2" wide #5 plane iron. Is there a #4 size out there?


----------



## BrandonW

Ian, I noticed that about the LN version and the blade would probably fit mine, although I already have a scrub plane, so it wouldn't make too much sense to buy one.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks RG. Clearance on the side? None lol I chickened out and undercut it with the router, so I can file away a little bit to get the fit where I wanted it. So no, there is no clearance on the sides at the moment, but there will be before I'm done


----------



## planepassion

*Dan*, the #8 plane iron gives a new meaning to the phrase, "waste not, want not." I've never seen anything like that and appreciate you posting the pic. Now, after flattening the soles of the planes in your new stash, your arms must look like Popeye's.

Sweetest of all is that Fulton #7. Could be rosewood handles. The whole rehab looks like it came out really well. How does it compare in use to, say a Stanley?

*Brandon*, that's a really cool mortise plane. I've never seen one other than in the Lie-Nielsen tool catalog.

*Don*, did you make a final decision on any of the logos? There were many very, very good ones to choose from.


----------



## donwilwol

for you guys buying (note I didn't say collecting) check out the Vaughan and Bushnell 1927 Catalog Reprint. at $15

http://hyperkitten.com/tools/ForSale/Tools_FS.php


----------



## chrisstef

'Splain to me how you start a cut with that mortise plane. And say like the third cut … do you tap the iron down?

Edit : Scratch most of my question. Looking back it appears you score with a chisel, back bevel at the edges and plane away. Comprehension and reading back ... Go figure. My bad.


----------



## donwilwol

Brad, I'm not sure I'll ever make a final decision on a logo.


----------



## BrandonW

Here's the LN video with Deneb showing how to use the mortise plane. It's basically the same strategy I used.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

For the chronically bored, the first installment of my #444 blog series.


----------



## bandit571

family Portrait









See anybody you know?


----------



## bandit571

As for the Dunlap #5









I might just have it tuned up….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very cool pic, Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a picture of a Union Plane, as well?









Union #5A, that is. Franken Bailey#5 also got into the act, tonight









I think it is scheduled to be at the sharpening station later…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'd never even heard of a butt mortise plane. What plane doesn't Lie Nielson make a cool version of? Speaking of that, Lee Valley is running a free shipping promo again. Wonder why LN doesn't ever seem to have any promos. Guess Lee Valley will get my bday money….again.


----------



## Ripthorn

Worked on the infill this evening. No progress pics as it was all sanding. I sanded both some cast iron and the infills. Infills are sanded to 220, so it will be time to put some finish on them soon. Once the innards of the cast iron are sanded satisfactorily, the infills will get epoxied in. I'm excited about how this is coming along. Now lets hope I don't epoxy in the infills crooked…


----------



## Airframer

A little to catch up on here..

@ *Dan* Those are looking like they are cleaning up really well! They look great.

@ *Brandon* That mortise plane looks interesting. I like the scrub plane option for it.

@ *Mos* That is looking good! You should blog that thing! I would definitely like to see more of the construction as it goes along.

@ *Don* I just got a No 5C on my doorstep ;-) Thanks buddy. This guy should clean up really nice.


----------



## starringemma

*DonW*
I got the book but I plan on keeping it at least for awhile. If I ever do plan on getting rid of it I'll let you know. I may even be interested in a trade.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The LN iron would handle the stresses of scrubbing nasty wood more so than a vintage cast iron variety, I think. Scrubs are abused, and those long sides, to the front knob, look like a weak link.


----------



## ShaneA

Dan, as you work your way through the recent purchase, have you assessed or can you predict the number of planes you look to sell? And, then what type of return on investment you are looking at? Are you going to get some collection additions, and your money back? Or are you looking to finance one of your boys college tuition? Predictions? Will the top seller be the 606, or do you have some other sleepers in there?


----------



## LukieB

Had my helpers with me today. With the little guy napping, and my 3 year old Eva wanting to play outside I went to give a #6 a post electrolysis hose down. She loves the hose so she insisted on helping. Took some pics and just had to share….





































Even seemed to be enjoying herself…...yes I let her dress herself this morning, LOL


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, I agree that there is a weak spot in the plane, which may be susceptible to breakage when dropped, but unless you have a different approach to scrubbing than me, I can't imagine it breaking when used as a scrub. Still, I doubt the handle design would be the best for scrubbing for a while.


----------



## BrandonW

Lukie, she looks like she's having a lot of fun!


----------



## CL810

*LukieB* - it doesn't get much better then that!


----------



## WhoMe

Brandon, that is exactly what I was looking for Thanks to both you and Don. Gonna bookmark this page for future reference. 
Brandon, with the C-clamp on there, do you find it gets in the way at all?
Also, I cant tell what plane that is on (#7or #8 or equivalent) and how long your fence is.

Thanks again.

Bandit, nice family shot. Is that their best side????

HEY, another question to anyone that has a LATE (type 18-19) Stanley plane. Mine has rosewood handles but the lacquer on them is extremely thick. has anyone stripped the handles to see how nice the rosewood is?? Just curious as I am contemplating that with my #8 type 19 when I get to cleaning it up. I figured I would ask before doing it. I hope they are as nice as the older planes with the rosewood handles.


----------



## bandit571

I stripped the finish off of that #6 "Yellow" label Stanley and found just hardwood.


----------



## BrandonW

Mike, the c-clamp was added because the fence kept sliding around. I think that could be avoided if I used another magnet and did a better job of installing the magnets so that they sit perfectly in the fence (mine was a little sloppy). That said, the c-clamp isn't a big deal.


----------



## chrisstef

I love it Lukie, shes having a blast for sure. Letting her dress herself reminds me of that Adam Sandler movie Big Daddy …. "But i can wipe my own a$$". Seems like everyone is steppin up their game around here but me. I havent bought a plane in a long while, im startin to get the itch again.


----------



## 33706

*Dan: * A belated *'Thank You' *for the link to that great article on cutter pitch!


----------



## RGtools

Just getting an idea of what I can toss in the top till of my chest. The nice thing about an ugly bench is you have no qualms about drawing all over it.


----------



## LukieB

Thanks guys.

Mike, I just re-did a type 19 with the thick finish. It's definitely not the same rosewood from the earlier planes, (a lot lighter in color)

but I do believe it's rosewood. Ended up looking ok after a little transtint dye….


----------



## bandit571

Don W's favourite plane









Handyman #1205 and









a #1204. There was even a "Companion" to these two









Slow day around these parts?


----------



## Dcase

Brad, I only used the Fulton jointer for a few min to test it out but it seemed to work as well as any of my other planes. It has the older Bailey style frog w/o the adjustment screw.

Shane, I hadn't really thought that far ahead. I want to sell enough to where I get the money back that I paid for the collection There were a lot of cheaper model planes in there and some broken planes. I have pulled all the nice stuff out and that is what I have been working on. So far the 606 was the gem of the collection and it has already sold. I have about 8 more planes that are almost ready to be listed for sale. I think I will make my money back and probably a little profit once these sell.


----------



## thedude50

Well guys I am just dropping in to say hi hope your all well. I am a thousand posts behind and don't have the time to catch up anyone have the cliff notes ?


----------



## racerglen

Hi Lance, good to "see" you !
Dan's scored a pile of planes and making his money back, Don W is into making infils, 
and Emma's getting to the point of "expertise " 
There's the skinny..


----------



## Dcase

Welcome back Dude! I was asking about you last week… I thought maybe you left..


----------



## LukieB

Glad to see you stop in Lance, hope things are going better for you…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

I truly miss all the chiropractic knowledge that Al used to impart to us in this thread.


----------



## chrisstef

Seriously, my back is killing me from all the heavy lifting. Any recomendations Al? You lurkin ba$tard.


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Lukie, hope you don't mind i reposted a few of your photos, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/48012#reply-609013


----------



## Dcase

WhoMe- Re: your question about the finish on the later type rosewood handles… I had a really late type Stanley with a knob and tote that looked to me like they were painted or stained black. I knew that stained/painted black hardwood handles were common on the late Stanley planes so I just assumed that is what I had.. Well when I took the plane apart I felt the weight of the tote and I knew it wasn't beech or some other painted hardwood. I sanded it down and sure enough it was Rosewood.

This knob and tote were jet black. It had to have been paint. You couldn't even see the slightest bit of wood grain. Once I got them sanded down the Rosewood looked really nice and had the same grain and quality as my other Stanley totes… I never took pictures though.


----------



## terryR

Lukie, love that tote, bud! Nice work…

Here's a Happy Jack…









Stanley No5, Type 19, I believe…restored by me months ago. Since that time, new cherry knob and tote from DonW. And now, a sharpened blade and 'breaker by Dan. Oh my goodness…









...I wish I could take credit for those shavings! I mean, I sliced 'em out from the stick of cherry on the bench, BUT some awesome guy sharpened the iron and 'breaker!!!

Impressive job, Dan! Maybe I really DID waste all that money at Christmas buying the DMT's. I think I should just cough up the shipping to send irons to you!


----------



## donwilwol

Terry,those shavings look magically sweet. I swear Dan has some magic dust he sprinkles on them.


----------



## BrandonW

Is Dan going to open up a blade sharpening service?


----------



## Dcase

Terry, very nice.. Glad the iron worked well for you. You didn't waste any money on your stones. I sharpened the irons for you with a bench grinder, couple DMT stones and some 1 micron 3M film. You shouldn't have any problem copying/following what I did when you go to resharpen them.

Now go and try that scrub iron out.. that thing should really hog off material with ease for you.


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, No, I don't think I would want to turn it into a business… However if someone wants some help and wants me to sharpen a iron or irons for them I will do it. I know when I was first learning how to sharpen it would have been helpful to have a really sharp iron to copy and use as an example.


----------



## donwilwol

Hock blades should be in route. #3 still need some forming. Can you see it?


----------



## mochoa

Staggered DW? Nice! Man that's going to be another masterpiece. Brass lever cap. What kind of wood is that?


----------



## ShaneA

Don, forgive my infill ignorance. Is this basic design, specifically the wood, based on an existing plane you like? Or is it a unique design based on what you think will work best and most comfortably? Will it be more a one hand user, or two?


----------



## donwilwol

The wood is wenge. Ash highlight on the front.

*Shane*, its a unique design based on what I think will work best and most comfortably. The inset where the hand sets need to be hollowed a bit more. It is designed as a two handed use, but being the size, I think it could be used with a single hand once one was used to it.

The other thing worth mentioning is the blade adjustment. I was reluctant to build these with out the adjuster, assuming it would be a similar fuss to a wooden plane. Let me state, its NOTHING like a wooden plane. The first time I set the blade in the #4, I just set it and it was perfect. I actually got a tingle the first time I slid it across the wood, and the picture next to my name is what was produced. I figured it was luck. But they work sooooo nice. Some times it takes a slight tap with the hammer, but once you get used to it, I believe its faster than with the adjuster.


----------



## starringemma

Tapping wood threads in home made block plane knobs like a 110… any ideas?


----------



## donwilwol

Emma, find a bolt about the right size (doesn't need to be perfect) and follow this http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24157


----------



## starringemma

Thanks, DonW

EDIT:
What are the thread dimensions/ratios on a 110 knob?

EDIT AGAIN:
Aren't they kinda wide and far apart for a hardware store bought bolt?


----------



## Tugboater78

So the WW2 planes with the plastic/hardrubber wheel are not preferred?


----------



## starringemma

Justin, I think that the "bakelite" knob and handles from WWII era might be rare and worth something and then again I probably have no idea what I'm talking about… I would bet on the later.

Could be I just wanted everyone to know that I knew What "bakelite" is… I'm betting on that one.


----------



## WhoMe

Dude, glad to hear you are still around. Hopefully things are getting better at your end of the world.

Lucas, thanks for the pics. That color on that tote looks almost berry in color in the pic.
Dan, My #6 had a black painted handle and I pulled it off and scraped the bottom to see what kind of wood it was. It looked a lot like rosewood, so, it went into the Orange paint remover and it ended up being a beautiful rosewood.

So, with my type 19, I'm going to roll the dice and see what I get. It cant hurt and the current finish is too chipped up to look good.

Brandon, Thanks for the update. I understand better now.

Well, that #48 type 1 that i posted earlier ended up finishing up at a whopping $102 +18 for shipping. Wow


----------



## LukieB

*Justin* Maybe not "preferred" but they make fine users. Seems to me a lot of the WWII era ones had thicker and heavier base castings, which is a plus in my book. That's also the era that they didn't use rosewood for the handles. But you can always put a nice custom cherry one on there

shameless self promotion there, sorry : )

*Don*, I don't mind at all. In fact honored that you would use my pics as an example in your argument for vintage Stanleys and their shavings. Although I think if Terry had posted those pics of his a couple hours earlier, you probably would have used those : )

The #3 infill is looking sweet. I want one.

*Terry*, very nicely done (you too Dan). The wispy thin shavings in the background kinda look like bacon…or maybe I'm just hungry, LOL

Been out late working on some more totes,










The walnut one is for Jay, and the #3 size cherry on the left will be heading Richards way as soon as I get the knob done. Gonna try and crank out quite a few, I fear Shep's gonna come take his lathe back sooner than later…


----------



## Airframer

@ *Don* That infill is going to be sweet! You are definitely going to have a nice set there ;-)

@ *Lukie* Those are some nice looking totes ya got there. I need to try my hand at making some knobs and totes some day.

On another note… I think I am getting better at spying a decent deal for hand planes on the fleabay. I just snagged this #1204 with a BIN of $17. Looks (from the pics) to be nearly a user out of the box with a bit of sharpening. We shall see. I am curious though.. what series is this from? It is the same size and specs as a No 4 but is a 1204 for some reason. Anything I should be concerned about?

With this it will get my Stanley set up to #110, #220, #4, #5, #6 and #7(Craftsman/Millers Fall.. basically a Stanley) and a #78. I have A LOT of tuning to do… might do that while I am laid up for a few days.


----------



## pastahill

@ *Emma* Bakelit was one of the first plasics. Invented by the Belgian Leo Hendrik Baekeland 1905. Later he founded in Germany a Company. That stuff was very successfull, because it was easy to produce, cheap, hard, stable against heat, acid and scratches. It can be pressed in almost any form. I´m just shoot smb. 's mouth off.
I have a stanley No.4 with a slightly redisch tote and knob out of bakelit. I can´t take pictures of it because i had a hamstring operation and can´t walk for the next 2 weeks. It looks almost like the first picture.



















Bang & Olufsens Beolit 39 (1938)


----------



## terryR

Hey *Emma*, well this won't help unless you have a lathe…

But the other day I discovered the threads needed for a stanley 110 knob are the exact same as the Nove Wormwood screw which came with my Nova jaws. Simple drill a 5/16" pilot hole, theead the wood blank on by hand, and turn/ sand the whole knob from start to finish. Sorry I never measured the thread count, so I can't tell ya which bolt to buy at the hardware store to perform the same task.

I'd be happy to make you a new knob for a 110 from any wood you like…no charge of course! I made one from Wenge last week, and it looks as black as a painted knob…walnut is nice…rosewood of all sorts.


----------



## BrandonW

Lukie, those are some pretty sweet totes. I really like the cherry ones--reminds me of LN handles.


----------



## terryR

Lukie, totes look awesome! You are a busy man…

See if GShep left his Wormwood screw with the all the jaws and whatnot. I use a little G3 chuck with any jaws to hold it…lets ya turn the whole knob without ever coming off the lathe…hopefully! 

Just be sure you have a rubber grip wrench for removing the finished knob…they get tightened on that screw as you work!

I also drill the top counterbore while the knob is still on the lathe, as well as 1/2 the through hole. I made a lil jig for the drill press…a board with 1/2" diameter pin protruding 1/2"...lets me place the knob upside down on that pin and drill out the base of the knob sorta free hand…


----------



## Dcase

Airframer- That Stanley #1204 is from the "Defiance" line of Stanley tools. The Defiance tools were a cheaper line of tools that Stanley made. Here is a link with some good information on the Defiance/Handyman line http://www.farmcollector.com/equipment/tools/stanley-tool-co-defiance-zm0z12augzbea.aspx

The Defiance planes can be tuned into decent users. They are just not made to the same quality as the Bailey line of tools. I have a couple Defiance planes and they are decent enough.

Bandit likes the Handyman's…. The Defiance line changed names and was made the Handyman line after 1953.


----------



## DaddyZ

Airframer^

Judging by the Lateral Adj its a defiance Plane made by Stanley, according to google it could also be a Handyman by Stanley with changed out parts handyman is # h1204, all I know from just a google search from stanley 1204.


----------



## Mosquito

You could leave the brass lever cap square across the top… It'd match the Hock iron lol


----------



## Airframer

Thanks Dan and Pat. So it should be a better user than my other #4 sized Stanley (the new SB4). Good, that means I can then turn it into a scrub plane.


----------



## Tugboater78

I may end up getting some totes and or knobs for the few planes i have..but will have to wait for now..i know my grandfathers #5 tote..i tried epozying but wasnt much to work with


----------



## Tugboater78

Have a Craftsman 9" plane with. 302 stamped on it i got off ebay recently..for basically shipping.. crappy photes so no real idea how to id it till i get it.. and i get home next week from work..


----------



## thedude50

those are some pretty sweet totes it looks like your getting it down to a fine art


----------



## bandit571

Handyman #1204 currently on sale. I'm changing over to their relatives









Millers Falls


----------



## CL810

Stopped at an antique store and saw this. The box describes a #4 but the model number is 17-2. What's that mean?


----------



## Dcase

CB- Looks to me like that 17-2 is printed on a sticker, not the box itself. I have no clue what the numbers mean but I guess it could be anything. Anyone could have put that sticker on there… Looks like a late model #4 plane in the box. What are they asking for it?


----------



## chrisstef

Could it be the type, as in type 17-2? Just throwin out guesses here.


----------



## Dcase

Finished up a couple more planes… Two Stanley #5 planes.. one a type 8 and the other a type 11. Both were cleaned and tuned. The T8 is in rather good shape for its age. These are both for sale and will be listed on Ebay in the next few days. If anyone here is interested in either just shoot me a PM.

JayT- I made sure to include shaving pics this time


----------



## planepassion

Dan you're doing a labor-of-love job on those planes. Nice shavings. Very nice. Hope you're well on your way to recouping your initial investment. Also, did you mention which one(s) you were keeping to make it all worth while?


----------



## CL810

Dan - They want $95 for it.


----------



## Dcase

Brad, I have only sold a couple so far but I have not listed any on ebay yet. I am certain that I will make my money back once I list what I got on ebay.

I am keeping all of the molding planes, there were about 30 of them. I am keeping all the wood body planes most of which are junk or need a a lot of work. I am probably going to keep all the cheaper metal planes for now. They aren't worth much of anything but I may sell them off one at a time for 10 dollars each or something like that..

There are only a few Stanley planes that I am keeping, a T11 #4, a T11 #3, a 112 scraper plane and I may keep one of the #6's…

There were also a bunch of block planes, I have not looked all of them over yet, a few nice Stanley's in there that I may keep.


----------



## JayT

Mmmmmmm, shavings.

Thanks, Dan. Though the Type 8 looks more like it is making lace, rather than anything from wood. Still amazed at your sharpening and tuning prowess. Gives me something to shoot for.

What's the logo on the Type 11 iron? Doesn't look like a V


----------



## CampD

Me and the misses like to hit flea markets mainly just for small collectable stuff and I found this plane at a table, guy wanted $10 and I offered $5. This just sits on a shelf in my office.
Stamped on the blade "Goldenberg 48 Fabrique bn France" 
Blade is heavy duty 1/8" thk.


----------



## LukieB

*Jay*, 
To me it looks like Dan's iron is type 11s older and much less popular brother the "T" trademark Circa 1909-1912









*Dan*, they look awesome, very nicely done!


----------



## Sylvain

If you read French,
You can buy this :

http://www.eyrolles.com/Loisirs/Livre/le-catalogue-des-outils-goldenberg-9782865531219


----------



## JayT

Yep, Lukie, I agree that is what it looks like, I was wanting to see if he could confirm. Two of my Bedrocks have that logo an it is my favorite style, I don't know why it isn't as popular.


----------



## planepassion

Dan, I'm glad the purchase is working out for you. You rolled the dice. But being able to get all your money back PLUS keep 30 molding planes, some woodies and several quality Stanleys is a big win. I always have that in my mind when I pick things up, but it's never panned out for me. Glad to see some enterprising person come out on top. And I'm thinking the misses won't be on your back either seeing as how you figured out a way to finance your habit without hitting the family pocketbook.

It will be fun watching you rehab the woodies and molders.


----------



## WhoMe

Check out this seller. He has several 45's for sale on ebay. They all look to be in decent shape. Not sure about the cutters though. Of the 2 I looked at, I didn't see any pictures of the cutters.

#45

All his bids start at $5 but a couple of them are up into the $30 range. Worth watching i guess


----------



## Mosquito

WhoMe, I especially like the one that comes with a bonus fence
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RARE-BEATIFUL-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-STANLEY-45-LEVEL-PLANE-11-LONG-/300878299049?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460dbe7fa9


----------



## starringemma

*Pastahill*
I've seen that bakelit stuff on antiques, seems like some very hard stuff and more durable than todays plastic.

*Terry*
I do have a wood lathe, an old one with no stand. It's back home and my Uncle working on welding up a stand for it. Thank you for the offer, but I'm really eager to start turning my own knobs. Last summer my dad sold 20 black walnut trees and the buyer left everything but the trunks… I'm thinking the tons of branches will make for good turning stock. I'm going to have to google "Nove Wormwood screw"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Love this forum. Always educational if not entertaining.

Awhile back we talked about the times we have to begrudgingly reach for the ROS. That was me today. I can smooth plain sawn oak all day, but that quarter sawn kicks my arse every time. Admittedly, I don't have Dan's sharpening skills, but I'm wondering if I should invest in a scraper plane. Would that work better on quarter sawn?


----------



## Mosquito

Does anyone have any idea how difficult it is to plane with 2 clamps hanging off the side of your plane, and no tote?

It's not easy…


----------



## Dcase

Dan, don't feel bad, the last time I worked with quarter sawed white oak I had some tear out also. I found that changing direction helped in most cases. I also found that my low angle planes seemed to work better on it. On the areas where I was getting tear out I went in with my little LN 102 low angle block plane and smoothed it out with no problem.

Mos, that thing looks huge. I cant wait to see how it looks finished.

JayT- Lukie is correct on the type of iron that is in that #5. I don't know if its the original iron to that plane or not but it is the one that was in it when I got it. I actually have more irons with that logo then I have of the V logo.


----------



## waho6o9

That's some serious curlies there Mos, congrats!

Nice plane my friend.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Dan. Currently it's 36" long, but I will cut it down to around 30" once it's glued up.

Thanks Waho. I can't wait to get it glued up, get a tote on it, and get an actual wedge made (that one was a quick and rough wedge made from poplar just because I wanted to try it out). (also, I just noticed you got Post #29,000 in this thread  )

I've only got one of those iron logos, it came on my Type 10 #4 1/2 (Type 10 that has a frog adjustment screw)


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, that is going to be one bad a$$ jointer. I knew you couldn't wait 'till it was finished!!

Mos, I think ALL type 10's have the adjustment screw. At least according to the Mega chart. Are there type study's that say it don't? I know they don't agree on a lot of stuff.

The type 10's are harder to find.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nice jointer plane there Chris. What finish do you have planned for it?

Here's my #7 type old in action in it's rough and tough and ready to work condition. 


















And to compliment Lukie's picture, here is a couple of my 2 year old "helping out" (ok, just having fun)
I think planer shavings might be more fun than a sand box. He liked to through them up in the air.


----------



## LukieB

Mos, that thing is looking good, nice curlies.

Matt, very nice pics. little guy looks like he is having a blast!


----------



## JayT

Interesting knob & tote there. Mos. They don't look very comfortable to use. 

Looks good. Can't wait to see it completed.

Is there an ideal ratio for how much of the sole should be in front of and behind the mouth?

Dan, that logo is very crisp. Nice! I've found quite a few Type 11's with it. Stanley must have had a lot of left over stock when they switched from the Type 10 bases. I wonder what the overall ratio of that logo to the V logo is?

Don, any idea why the Type 10's are so hard to find? Was there just less production because they changed to the three patent castings so quickly after adding the frog adjustment screw?


----------



## JayT

OJM, way too cute. He's hooked on woodworking already.


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - That jointer is very very Hoss. Props for using it with clamps attached. +1 Galootness.

CampD - I love that horned smoother. Ive been on the look out for one of those bad boys for a while. Gonna put her back to work and let her talk all French to you lumber?

OJM - If that pic doesnt end up on your shop wall somewhere id be dissapointed. Classic stuff man. Just dont let mama find shaving in his diaper, all though a little cedar in there might help out.

I finally have the pantry doors finished, for the second time, and test hung. Got a little fine tuning to do and hopefully ill cross this project off the honey do list permanently.


----------



## donwilwol

*OnlyJustME*, they are great photo's.

*JayT*, the type 10's were only made for 3 years, so that might be a reason.

At one time I had a list of the number of planes Stanley made each year. I just can *NOT* find it again. If anyone knows were it is, can you let me know.


----------



## carguy460

The beginning of a marking gauge…


----------



## OnlyJustME

It was funny when little me would get a piece of shaving in his mouth. He would then proceed to try to get it out of his mouth with his hand which had even more shavings on it adding to the mix. lol


----------



## bhog

Way too far behind.
Posting to get to the bottom.
"I fawt in yuh genral directyun"


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys. The knob isn't so bad, but that tote sucks lol For a finish, I was thinking about Watco Danish Oil, since I've got a bunch of that on hand


----------



## OnlyJustME

No french polish?


----------



## mochoa

I haven't noticed that issue with QSWO tearing out.

Mos, that is looking sweet man! Looks like a fun project. I vote for no tote, make some kind of sexy contoured hand grip.

OJM you trying to build up some allergy resistance in that kid?


----------



## mochoa

Yeah Mos, a little antique maple Transtint dye, followed by BLO and some amber shellac would make that thing pop, especially since you are going for the classic look.


----------



## 33706

@CL810: regarding that #4 with the 17-2 label.. I wonder if it is one of those rare t-lever caps?


----------



## Mosquito

I was intending to avoid any kind of film finish. I wanted to do something that'd be easy to refresh from time to time.

I actually just threw out the half bottle of antique maple transtint I had… it was pissing me off. Bottle leaked when you looked at it, fell over all the time in my finish drawer, which then made a mess, got all over my hands when I'd pick it up and set it back up… no good. Next time I'm not cutting the tip off, just going to make a pin hole instead…


----------



## chrisstef

Next time I'm not cutting the tip off, just going to make a pin hole instead…

You may wanna check in with Scotty before performing any penile surgeries. Hes a doc and all. Jus sayin.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I figured someone would comment on that


----------



## mochoa

Oh yeah that has happened to me to. The cap doesn't stay on. I keep a piece of masking tape across the top to keep it on.


----------



## Dcase

OJM- Nice pics. Looks like your boy had fun. Did you let him sweep it up? My boys love sucking the sawdust piles up with the DC or shop vac. I think they like it even more then playing in the stuff.

Speaking of rare plane types, any of you guys ever come across a Type 5? Just last night I discovered that one of the trans planes I got in that collection is a T5. The type 5 was the first type to include the lateral adjustment. The lateral adjustment lever was a single piece and did not have the round disc at the bottom.

Last night I started taking apart one of the trans planes and when I saw the lateral adjustment I just figured the disc had fallen off at some point. After looking at it a little closer I realized that there was never a disc on the lever. I had to get on the computer and check the type study to confirm. I had never run into any type 5 planes before so it just surprised me a little… The Type 5 was only in production for 4 years.

I also finished up on another plane restore last night.. This one is a Stanley #6 type 6. This one was missing about 90% of the original japanning so I went ahead and repainted it. The original tote was broken beyond repair so I replaced it with a tote from a later type. I don't have it sharpened yet. I think I am going to keep this one. It came with a hanger hole so I don't have to clear any shelf space


----------



## donwilwol

*Dan* My type 5


----------



## bandit571

Not sure what type this one is, Just a "V" line 900









My "Type 4" #8 Millers Falls.

Both seem to work pretty good…...


----------



## BTimmons

Man, those cherry totes and knobs sure look sweet.


----------



## bandit571

One plane maker used a different wood for their handles, the wood's name began with a "M" rather than the "R", or "C"









Kind of a reddish colour to it, too

( Union #5A Type 2)


----------



## Airframer

I spent the morning before the wife could wake up and tell me to "take it easy and sit down" (supposed to be recovering right now.. who has time for that crap!).. cleaning up and "restoring" the Stanley #5C I got from Don.

I completely forgot to take before pics but Don can attest to the original condition which honestly wasn't that rough. Mostly surface rust and crud on everything and a couple chips in the knob and tote.

I gave them a soak in some cider vinegar and baking soda for about an hour and then hit everything up on the wire wheel. Flattened the bottom and coated the base with some paste wax. Sanded and refinished the handle and tote with some BLO and Poly and now just waiting on that to dry then reassembly and sharpening. The only thing I am not happy with is how the cap iron came out. The chrome it had on it was already chipping a bit and the bath didn't help that any. I might just paint it or hell just leave it alone.. it is a user after all.























































If anyone has any other ideas for that cap I am all ears!


----------



## bandit571

While looking over that Dunlap #5:









Not too crazy about the tote. I think it is trying to be a Millers falls style? As for the front, maybe a low knob instead? Might even try a "Family Look" for the two Dunlaps









Maybe a project for later…..


----------



## DaddyZ

Keep at it with the wire wheel to get the rest of the chrome off…

Replace with another cap…


----------



## shampeon

Don't paint it! If you have to do anything, sand to remove the chrome and polish up the steel.


----------



## donwilwol

Ditto on don't paint the cap. A stiff wire wheel will strip it.


----------



## mochoa

yeah AF keep at it with the wire wheel, it will come of but it takes a minute.

Schwarz recently did a blog where he uses citric acid to get nickel plating off of screws. That might work to but the wire wheel works.


----------



## Airframer

Yeah, painting was off the table almost as soon as I typed that. I need to pick up a stiffer wheel than my brass wheel and give it another scrub. I might also see if the wire wheel on my Dremel will do any better.


----------



## donwilwol

A metal wheel will work best. Brass is to soft.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nicely done Airframer.


----------



## Dcase

I am with Shampeon, take some 60 or 80 grit sand paper, fold it up and sand the plating off the cap. Wire wheel will work also but I think the low grit paper would work faster.

Bandit, I think both the knobs on the Dunlap and the tote on the 2nd one would look a bit better if you got the rest of the red paint sanded off of them. The areas that are clear look fine but that old red paint just doesn't blend well with the new finish.


----------



## CL810

*Mos *- you may have seen Scott Meeks' planes on Highland Woodworking's video of their Lie-Nielsen event. 









If not it starts around the 7:45 mark.


----------



## Mosquito

I did, and I found that grip rather interesting. It looks quite comfortable, but it hasn't settled in aesthetically for me yet. I think I'd also have to glue on another piece on the top as it looks like the grip goes above the height of the rest of the plane body.

If this goes well, I see more wooden plane making in my future, and I'd probably try something like that at some point. It's been fun so far


----------



## Tugboater78

So im lookin for a 4.5 and a 7or8 .. gonna try out some of the local flea markets etc starting next week. ( still on boat till wednesday) hopefully ill get lucky and find some gems lol.

Ebay already tickin me off so i think im done with it.. frakin snipers with 40 seco ds to go on last one i had… 6 bids in 40 seconds and though i tried to get last one.. got outbud twice with 4 seconds to go… f that crap


----------



## shampeon

Justin: I hear you. Practically any eBay listing of any interest attracts snipers these days.

The way I see it, you have two options. First if you can't beat 'em join 'em. Use a free snipe service (I've used Gixen) and let the snipers duke it out. Second is just to put in your absolute maximum bid and walk away. If you win it, great, if you don't, you didn't overspend.


----------



## Dcase

Justin, I have a Stanley #8 Type 11 that I am looking to sell. It is very usable but it does have some heavy pitting on the the back end of the plane body. The rest of the plane is in nice shape. I am asking for 60 dollars and that includes shipping.


----------



## LukieB

Just stopped by by local "honey hole". Dude had some new stuff in, first time I've ever ran across a Bedrock locally, let alone 2 of em. A matching 607 and 605. I didn't have the funds to pop on em, but I just sent a fellow jock a PM who told me he was "searching for some rock" LOL

*Stef*, There was also a 12-1/2 Scraper plane with the rosewood bottom and original blade in rusty but decent shape for $65 if you're interested.

*Airframer* Very nicely done, that thing is looking good. Your plane sickness seem to be coming along quite nicely… : )


----------



## Tugboater78

Shampeon the set it and walk away thing is what im gonna have to stick with, though frustrating.
Dan I will be in touch.


----------



## Dcase

Shampeon, Your second option is how I roll when it comes to Ebay. If I see something I want I place a bid with the most that I am willing to pay for that item. I just wait and see if I ever get an email saying that I won that item.

The biggest thing I have learned about ebay is you have to be patient. I have been checking the plane category on ebay almost daily for the past few years. In that time I don't think I have ever seen fewer then 5000 current listings. Most planes are very common and new auctions for these planes are listed every day. If you loose out on a few auctions there will be a few more to bid on soon. Right now there are over 8000 listings under the "Carpentry/Woodworking Planes" category. That is a lot of planes.


----------



## WhoMe

"Just stopped by by local "honey hole".

WOW Lucas, that could have all kinds of meanings…... But you are married so that would rule out one of my initial thoughts.

Dan, on that pic of your #6, how does one DENT a depth adjuster knob?? There had to be some intended effort there as those are pretty protected. Especially the smaller diameter ones prior to the type 12's.
And on that #8 type 11, that is a really good deal, hopefully Justin will snag it. Now, if it was a #8C.. I would be selling blood to get the $$ to snag that if Justin passed on the offer….

Justin, I'm with Shampeon on his second option too. Many times I have put in my max only to get outbid. But, I have also won some too. Eventually you win some with what you are comfortable to pay. Unfortunately, you are in the same boat as I am. I am looking for a 4 1/2, 7 and eventually a 8. These are much less common and command much higher prices. BUT, I am looking for type 11 corrugated ones. So I KNOW, I will be paying a premium when I find them. Maybe when I win the lottery. If you are not as picky as I am, you will have better luck.

Shampeon, thanks for that hint on the sniping software, I will have to look into that. BTW, I have done the sniping 3 times and was only successful once. Luckily it was the one that I wanted much more than the other two.


----------



## Dcase

Anyone looking for a #45? This was just listed on ebay Buy it now for 20 dollars… Looks like a great deal to me

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-STANLEY-NUMBER-45-WITH-SEVERAL-ATTACHMENTS-GREAT-FIND-TAKE-A-LOOK-/230950867032?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c5be9058


----------



## Tugboater78

Aye its a patience thing, and sometimes mine is short. Did i mention i quit smoking 2 weeks ago..and im stuck at work in a boat..my oatience is paper thin atm


----------



## Airframer

HAH! Thanks Dan. Just snagged it ;-) Looks like I will be in the dog house on this one but seemed like too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## donwilwol

Now that's a great deal Airframer. Dan, I'm surprised you let that go.


----------



## Tugboater78

I been reading up on alot of your blogs and threads about planes, but ive missed the signifigance of type 11, could someone enlighten me?


----------



## Dcase

AF- I almost bought it myself but I had to stop myself. I already have a 45 and I am to busy to take on another plane right now anyway… That is the lowest price I have ever seen a #45 listed for and it even includes a lot of the irons and stops. It didn't look like that one was missing that many parts.

It was def too good of a deal to pass up. Glad you got it.


----------



## Tugboater78

Good deal AF


----------



## donwilwol

Justin, your type 11 question, There is no real significance, but its one of the first with a frog adjuster screw (type 10 was actually the first, but they are harder to find) It has a low knob, which it was the last to have, some have the V logo iron, but even the earlier iron is sought after. It is the last type with a small brass iron adjuster.

So if you like those attributes, its the cool type to have. If your in Smitty's corner, and like the high knob and large adjuster, you're probably a SW guy.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm glad you got that #45 AF… I don't know what I would do with a 3rd #45, and I would have bought it lol


----------



## donwilwol

Same here Mos….....


----------



## shampeon

Using sniping software is basically the same as doing the second option of just setting your maximum bid and walking away. The major difference is that you give less information to other bidders when you snipe. It seems like in a lot of auctions where I put in my max at the beginning I see bidders do teaser bids to see how high you're willing to go for. You'll see the same bidder making bids of $20, then $25, then $30, then $35 to see if they've topped you yet.

The number of bids also seems to increase the desirability of the item, too, for whatever reason. When I start seeing a lot more teaser bids, I basically know it's going to go above my max even if I'm the high bidder.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not sure I agree Ian. Placing a max bid give other bidders time to make a decisions. Sniping takes the emotion out of it.


----------



## shampeon

Well, lookie here. Millers Falls No. 07 skewed block plane, picked up for a pretty good price on a Buy It Now auction.

























Muhahaha! More Millers Falls! MORE I SAY!


----------



## Tugboater78

Thanks Don, as long as the plane works and is easily adjustable i dont care much…just was curious, atm the collecting thing isnt my cup of tea.. but aince that bug runs in the family it may hit me at some point


----------



## Dcase

Don, I am surprised I let it go as well. Could have easily re-listed that one and made a profit. I just have so many planes that I am working on right now and I knew there was probably someone here who was looking for a #45. I have a little regret but I am happy someone on here got it.

That was one of those cases where if you search newly listed auctions that are "buy it now" you can sometimes get lucky and find a great deal like that. I got to shut up now because I am starting to get upset that I didn't buy it! LOL

Justin, I don't know that there is a significance in general for the Type 11 plane. From a user view point they are not really any different then the types that follow. The Type 11 have low style front knob, 3 pat dates behind the frog, plain lever cap and most have the "V" logo on the iron.

Here is a picture of my T11 #4


----------



## donwilwol

That's a nice looking Millers Falls No. 07. Great grab. Not as great as Air's #45, but still a good grab


----------



## OnlyJustME

just wait til next week Justin. lol

If it was still there i would have bought the #45 too. lol Don't worry about it Dan. you paid it forward and karma will be kind to you. 

skewed block plane looks nice Shamp. Did you have to clean it up or anything?


----------



## donwilwol

i think this thread has added substantially to the type 11 hype. I think Scott started it to.

I'd love a type 10 set. I'd trade my type 11 set for one.


----------



## Dcase

^ Don beat me to it about the T11's…


----------



## shampeon

Don: that's true, about sniping removing the emotion. I guess I see the ideal eBay auction as being one where all bidders put in their maximum bids and whoever wanted it more wanted it more. I don't really understand bidders who start out with a maximum bid, and then raise it higher because the item is getting a lot of other bids.

I only personally use sniping software for rare items. Bidding early on them just seems to drive up the final price.


----------



## 2bigfeet

My shop. Mostly Lie-Nielsen…


----------



## Dcase

My main set of user planes are almost all Type 11 Stanley's. That wasn't even something I was trying to do. When I first started buying planes and building up a set I would just bid on a bunch of different #6's until I won a #6. I didn't even really know anything about Type studies. Once I started learning about the different types I went back and found that almost all of the Stanley planes I had were type 11. It just so happened that all the auctions I won were for type 11s.

I do prefer the low knob over the high knob. This past weekend I was flattening the soles of about 8 different planes, some high knob and some low. Every time I had to do a high knob it just didn't feel as comfortable to me. I cant even tell you why or what it is that is different. Maybe it is just that I am used to the low knobs.


----------



## CL810

*AF *- you better run out and buy a Powerball ticket - this is your lucky day!! If you win can I have the 45?


----------



## Mosquito

I agree about the low knob, Dan.

Don, if you wanna trade #4 1/2s T11 for T10 let me know  … it's the only T11 I don't have yet (of 3-8)

I decided to go with a set of a certain type (no determined type yet) just because I like matching. So I looked at what I already had, and I had more T11's than any other type, so that's what I went with. My #2 is not a T11, the KK5 is a high knob, and my #4 1/2 is T10.


----------



## RGtools

*2BigFeet* That is an awesome storage case. I reall like how minimalistic you kept your tool set. You have almost everything you need right at hand, without any clutter.


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, I won't break up my type 11 set. I worked to hard to finally fill it out. I have a feeling my users are going to become infills though.


----------



## donwilwol

2bigfeet, I'm looking at that on my phone. I need to get to a computer for that one. I believe that's the first LN set on the thread.


----------



## Mosquito

I hear ya Don. If you happen across another T11 #4 1/2 (c preferred) that's in good shape, let me know 

I know what you mean about the infills. I'm hoping my wooden jointer turns out well, and is a solid user. I'd like to get to the point of my primary users being made by me… that would be pretty cool.


----------



## chrisstef

2big - im pretty sure theres a halo around that pic. Wowzers.


----------



## Airframer

Thanks guys. It was a nice happy birthday present to myself  The credit goes to Dan who let such a good deal pass by to someone else. I may have to start using my neighbors address now though lol.

I also just fixed the cap iron on my 5C. All it took was a few seconds with a flap disk on my angle grinder and it was done! Now… waiting on finish to dry…..


----------



## Dcase

Ian, sometimes I will post my max amount, get out bid and then go back and bid higher. This happens when I want something, bid the most I am willing to pay for it, get out bid and then realize that I am now willing to pay more 

I hate bidding wars though… Like I said earlier there are thousands of auctions listed every week for planes so the chances are you will get another chance. No need on getting into a bidding war over a plane that you can grab later w/o having to battle for it.


----------



## Dcase

AF- I am really glad someone on here got that one. That auction wouldn't have lasted long before someone got it. That was one heck of a deal. That little cam stop that was with the 45 often sells for 20 dollars by itself. If your wife or whoever gets upset just tell her you can easily make triple or more of what you paid for that #45 by just cleaning it and re-listing it with some better photos.


----------



## Airframer

I have a quick (probably stupid) question about that #45. Is it made of brass or is that all rust? I'm not scared of rust it's just that it looks a lot like brass in a lot of the photos.


----------



## Dcase

That is just surface rust you are seeing and the photo is bad quality… The 45 is nickel plated


----------



## Mosquito

that'd be rust  But probably only on the surface

On that age of #45, the only brass should be a little insert inside the cam rest, and the pins holding the handle. All the metal is nickle plated.

In my opinion, it doesn't look that bad, to be honest.


----------



## Dcase

Af- I just looked at it again and it looks more like patina then rust to me. There is def some surface rust but I think it looks to be in really good shape. It should clean up really well.


----------



## Airframer

Cool, I'll get her cleaned up and then one of you will have to tell me how to get it put back together! There are A LOT of parts there lol. And I thought my #78 was complicated..


----------



## Dcase

I shouldn't have looked at it again because now I am kicking myself for not buying it when I had the chance.. Goosefraba… Goosefraba..


----------



## Bertha

Hi guys, my name's Al and I haven't bought a plane in 3 months. I wanted to, sure, but I just know where that road takes me. Hope all is well with the gang! Al


----------



## BrandonW

Hi Al! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## donwilwol

We always welcome new guys Al. As for buying planes, I suggest ordering the highly sought after new DW line of infills. But hurry, backlog is getting pretty deep.

They come with a couple acres in NC!

*Mos*, you may have brought on a revelation. I've got a no name 4 1/2 missing enough parts I didn't know what to do with it. I'm thinking a #4 1/2 size infill, filled with some nice walnut I've been saving for a special occasion.


----------



## JGM0658

Good to know you are back and well Al.


----------



## DanKrager

HPOYD anonymous! Love it! Welcome back Al.
DanK


----------



## bandit571

While in the Big Blue store getting some hinges, happened onto a few other items









A tile from their tile center, for $3 Might need to use an oil of some sort on this tile. Iron has a "Union MFG Co. New Britain CT" stamped on it, and is from a Union #5A.









Seems fairly flat, too.

Second item back story: I have several backsaws that need a LOT of work done to them. Right now, I need one that WILL work. Since there are two 14" long ones, maybe a new saw blade, until I can get the old ones re-done? So, for maybe $6 ..









I figure I can trim it a bit, drill a few holes, and cut a few miters, again









As soon as I figure which one to use the handle from…


----------



## terryR

Sorry, gang, but I passed along some bad information the other day, and need to correct…

The threaded boss that accepts the knob on Stanley 110's et.al. is NOT the same thread pitch and count from the Nova worm wood screw. Close. But not the same.

After turning a knob on the little screw, I was able to make it fit the plane by boring into the threads with a 1/2" bit to enlargen the base of the hole slightly. Just in case anyone tries it…









Welcome, home, Al.


----------



## OnlyJustME

DW, I'm headed to NC tomorrow. I'd like to take a look at the couple acres before buying the plane. Where are they?

Good to see ya pop in Al.


----------



## bandit571

Case of BTDT?









Black Walnut, no less.

Where the "H" have you been, Al?????


----------



## Ripthorn

The infill here marches on. The infill pieces got some finish put on them, I think we are up to 3 or 4 coats of Formby's. The base also got some work with the dremel and the little grinding stones that I always thought were useless until now. Now I have to buy some more of those! It also met Mr. Beltsander and his sanding block friends. No pictures of that, but here are the infills in their current state:


----------



## bandit571

Would this be an "oil" stone?









Or a soapy water stone?


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, some top notch handle makers floating around here. Excellent work guys. Looking forward to more infill madness.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Why do the infills get a square block front knob? how comfortable is it to use that?


----------



## Airframer

One down. My new #5C is finished all except the handle and tote (they are still drying).

I had to grind down the bevel past some swiss cheese on the very edge of the back side of the bevel. I don't have a bench grinder or belt sander so that meant going caveman on this guy (does this count for Galoot points lol :-D ).

Made a stationary "Belt Sander" out of some 1/4" glass and plywood with 2 strips of emery cloth stretched across it.










I spent most the day scrubbing and finally got past the cheese and then sharpened the blade and got it all together. I can't wait to get the totes installed and start making shavings with this thing!

I might at some point re do the japanning but not today. I'm calling it done.


----------



## Airframer

Next on the polishing block is my Craftsman 22" "No 7" that just arrived today.

I shouldn't have too much trouble getting this guy fixed up except that I am not sure what to do about the lateral adjuster. The pin that holds it is very worn and the adjuster just flops all over the place and is just about useless. How do you guys usually fix this sort of thing?


----------



## waho6o9

Clean work AF, great job!


----------



## Tugboater78

So with 30 seconds left on an auction with no bids and free shipping, i bid 9.00 on a stanley handyman h1203… probably a waste, but i don't think ill worry to much when i start taking some of thia grimy poplar studs down to something useful. I have no power planer or jointer..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

shampeon- how'd I miss that MF#7? Actually, Millers Falls has some funny initials. "Check out that MF'n plane" hehe.

The T11 debate. I guess I'm with Smitty. I like T13, ones with the notched stanley lever caps and large depth adj. Problem is, I keep coming across really nice T11's. Guess my T11 4 1/2 is in high demand;-)
LukieB was laughing at me because I want to put together a set of Bailey T13, Millers Falls T2, and Bedrock T6ish. It's the sickness, The SICKNESS!!!


----------



## shampeon

I collect MF planes. I guess you can call me an MFer.

You wouldn't be the first.


----------



## racerglen

A/F to tighten the lateral is a deep breath and hope thing.
The pin needs to be tightened up, and that requires peening it, 
or tapping the pin to swell it's ends to take up the slop.
The hope part is because the frog is brittle cast iron, and too big a tap will either crack or break it.
I've got a couple that way, as in loose, and haven't had the nerve..
( And part of that is because of Al and his #8.. :-(


----------



## donwilwol

*A/F* way back in the earlier stages of this thread, Al broke a bedrock frog doing what you'll need to do. Its known as the frog fiasco. Life was not good for a while. I think he wound up paying $200 for a frog just to punish himself.

That said, just be careful, use a small peen hammer, light blows, and make damn sure the pin is *firm* on the anvil.

And Nice job on the #5. It looks a whole lot better than when it left here.

*OnlyJustME*, the infills are extremely comfortable to use. You don't grab them like a Bailey, its more like the way you hold a wood body, but you don't have to turn your hand sideways, if that make sense.


----------



## BrandonW

LOL, Ian.

Justin, while I'm not a big advocate of Handyman planes, it's good to have a couple of junkers around for the dirty work. That's primarily how I use my HF 33 plane.


----------



## CL810

*Airframer * - This is a visual aid for *racerglen's *comments.









My advice is find someone with a press and use steel blocks to set up the frog so ALL pressure is directly solely on the pin.

It's a small club *Al* and I belong to. I've kept these pieces in the hopeless thinking that there just has to be a way to fix it. I fixed one pin without any problem and probably didn't take the second one seriously enough.


----------



## BrandonW

Clayton, I don't see anything wrong, you just made your plane a Type 4, that's all.


----------



## planepassion

CL810…*shudder***....I had to tighten the pin on my T11 #3 and seeing what could have happened makes me cringe. I took it as far as I dared, but it was still too loose. So I poked around eBay for a replacement #3 frog and eventually found one at a very reasonable price. Now my #3 planes like a dream.


----------



## Dcase

Add me to the list of guys who have broken the tops off plane frogs. I wouldn't even mess with it… If it stays in place its not going to go anywhere under pressure. Finding another frog for a Craftsman of that size may be a challenge.

Random Pic

Family shot of my Stanley #4 planes









One has been sold so I am down to 4 now.


----------



## bandit571

I recently sold my Handyman #1203. It was a decent user









But it got to the point of too many #3s in the till









So, I have thinned the herd a bit.

( never guessed a type 2 Union #3 would go THAT high…)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ian, don't feel bad. I'm a 6'6" goofy lookin, redheaded step-child. I've been called all kinds of stuff…hehe.

Concerning the lateral adj. conundrum. Recently, I took a small-sized clamp, snapped off the clamping pad, and ground the threads somewhat to a point. Then I used it to spread that rivot on the lateral adj. It worked pretty well. Guess I have brass balls because I tried it on my k5 frog first….lol.


----------



## ShaneA

That sounds like a good idea Red. I have removed the lateral adjuster on all of my planes when I flatten the frog face. Most go back in pretty tight. With gravity, friction, and the iron holding them in place, if it were a little loose I would not worry too much about it. Always a bit of a tense moment though.


----------



## bandit571

I think a previous owner tried it on this frog, before I got it









One can see daylight through those cracks.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, on another note:

I have two planes, with weird bases. Seems the area where the frog bolts down, is CAST at an angle?









A #3 sized base,









and a #5 sized base. Both frogs are the same on the bottom









But, on the #3 at least, it makes for a York Pitch plane? Iron sits at a 50 degree angle. Was this a design feature?


----------



## 33706

Bandit: I could only find one plane that comes close to what you describe. I think it's a Kunz, but only because of the sick green paint. Anyway, if I set the frog on a horizontal surface, the cutter face measures 29 degrees. The bed measures to approx 27 degrees from horizontal where the frog sits.. I cannot vouch for an exaggerated pitch, might be just sloppy machining tolerances…it is a Kunz plane, after all. Hope it helps!


----------



## bandit571

Well the bases look similar, where the frogs go. And, the irons ARE stamped "Made in West Germany". But, I think these Dunlaps might be a little bit better stuff









See-throughs of Oak?


----------



## 33706

The Dunlap cutters sit at 50 degrees? Mine are both standard 45's.


----------



## bandit571

Check out these two









Sitting in front is a Standard angle #3 Hibbards True Value , behind it is a Dunlap #3. Edges of each iron are lined up. Note the difference? Almost 5 degrees forward lean. At least that much.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, the frog and bedding style on the Dunlap is loosely based on the Bedrock style frog. It is basically what I would call a much cheaper design. The frog and frog bedding on the Dunlap is at an angle just like the Bedrock bedding & frog. The main difference between the two is the mating surface. The bedrock style frogs have a solid mating surface in the bedding where the Dunlap frog only mates at the bottom and two points at the top. The Dunlap also lacks the adjustment screw.

My opinion is who ever designed the Dunlap plane (and other planes with that frog design) designed it with the same style frog as a bedrock plane but did so in a way to where they could be made cheaper. A solid frog and frog bedding would have meant more material expense…

Here are a couple photos of the frog and frog bedding on my V&B plane which also has a design based on the Bedrock style. Notice it is cast at an angle..


----------



## Airframer

Tote and Handle were ready to use this morning. Got it assembled and gave it a test run on the bench top. This guy is a keeper . Feathery shavings on Padouk no less lol..

Obligatory Shavings shots..



















And my growing Stanley family shot..


----------



## Dcase

AF- Looking good there… I have only worked with Padouk once but I remember it being a very nice wood to plane.


----------



## bandit571

On the V&B frog, note how little material is used. It is in the shape of a thin wedge. On the Dunlaps









It is almost the same as a "normal" frog. A thick wedge. The bolt area: on these the area where the bolts sit in the frog is flat to the frog's bottom. Yet when the frog is bolted down, the bolts seem to tip forward. Weird to describe, but it looks like a ramp.


----------



## Dcase

The V&B frog has more mating surface with the bedding on the plane. The frogs are a ramp design.


----------



## JayT

AF, be careful keeping the family of planes together. If you keep a few in close proximity, they seem to act like rabbits and multiply quickly.

The restore and shavings look good.


----------



## donwilwol

Random friday shot


----------



## Dcase

Sweet ^


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, Don! I need me some details. What plane body did you use? Look like Hock iron/chipbreaker, right? And Wenge?


----------



## CL810

*BigRed* - great idea with the clamp!

I must have a V & B.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, its a #3, just slightly shorten to straighten it up.
Hock Iron, DW chip breaker.
Wenge is correct.

Before









After









Still has some polishing to go…......


----------



## BrandonW

NIce! making your own chipbreakers? are they completely flat?


----------



## donwilwol

No, I put a little flex in it.


----------



## BrandonW

You rock, Don.


----------



## RGtools

That's a thing of beauty Don.


----------



## chrisstef

No chatter in that sumb!tch Don. Stef likey.


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, a crisis was averted with the infill. I went to epoxy the infills in today, got the front infill with bun epoxied in, everything looks great. So after it set, I went to epoxy in the rear infill/tote. Had it all on there and positioned just the way I wanted. I came back 10 minutes later, and it had shifted by about 3/16" towards the rear. This would have been totally unacceptable, as it would have made for a gargantuan mouth. I was able to wedge an old blade under the infill and pry it out, but it was not looking good there for a minute. Now I just have to let the epoxy cure over night, clean it off of the infill and plane bed, and try again. Note to self, make sure it is resting on a good level surface. As much as the wife may not like it, it may end up on the kitchen counter for the first half hour


----------



## Ripthorn

Alright Don, spill the beans, what is the thickness on that cap iron and how did you put the flex in? Also, what are the specs on the tapped hole?


----------



## JayT

Got some restoration shop time in this week. Worked on the pickups from last weekend.










#8C Type 9










Gorgeous wood. Did nothing but apply wax with some steel wool




























Yep, that dog'll hunt. It'll be shipped out soon. Probably a good thing it was spoken for before it got cleaned
up, because it is a pleasure to use.

Oh, and if anyone is interested.




























Not just eye candy, it works, too. I wish my photography skills were good enough to do it justice.


----------



## bandit571

Random shots, after some iron maintainence









The iron from a wide, Super jack plane









Here tis..









Did someone mention a Bailey #8c, type 9?









Millers Falls fans, take a look see









And my Dunlaps









and the #3









Got worn out pushing the #8c around, next picture is a little fuzzy..









Stanley #18….


----------



## donwilwol

Nice work JayT. I love that early transitional. Keep it away from the wood stove.

Rip, I'll check the tap for the cap screw. I can't remember which one it was, but its set aside so I'll write it down. The cap iron is 3/16". The flex was put in with a good solid vice and a nice heavy hammer. Just a few love taps to ensure it came out just the way I wanted it.

Next time you have a similar issue with the epoxy, use some heat. You probably could have soften it just enough to move it back into place. I had to remove the front bun on my once. Just a few licks with the torch and it popped right off.

Part of my McMaster Carr order came today. Some nice new pieces of future plane parts.


----------



## JayT

Thanks, Don. Both just needed cleaned up, derusted and sharpened, so not a lot of work involved. Now about trying to make an infill, that would be a different story. Utmost admiration for you and Ripthorn on that front.

I also forgot a big shout out to poopiekat for helping to determine that the 34 is a Type 6 transitional, made between 1874-1884.


----------



## Tugboater78

B e a ut iful


----------



## Airframer

Started the Craftsman resto last night by dropping everything in the vinegar/baking soda bath. This morning I started scrubbing everything with the wire wheel.

I have decided to use the cap iron from the non-no 7 I got off ebay a week before finding this guy. That plane is mostly a donor plane for now as it is not in any shape to be used and was mostly a waste of money.. you live and learn oh well.

The Craftsman cap iron has a 1/4" or slightly larger chunk missing from the leading edge and I don't want shavings and such to get crammed up in there and collect, luckily the parts for the Stanley and this guy seem to be interchangeable so no biggie.

I am also using the blade and chip breaker from the No7 for this plane because the one that came with this guy has a very pronounced bend in it and this is straight already. I'll worry about straightening the craftsman blade later.

This is also my first refinish. Very little of the original japanning was salvageable due to the very thick layer of rust across the whole of the plane.


----------



## BrandonW

JayT, that's some nice hardware, right there! Whoever gets them will be mighty satisfied with them.


----------



## JayT

Ain't no them, Brandon. The #8 will have a new home, as I already have a 608 and not much shop space. The 34 on the other hand isn't going anywhere, lack of space or not!

Just realized that statement might now qualify me as a . . . . gasp . . . . collector. Oh well, it's worth it.


----------



## BrandonW

I didn't notice it was a #34. No way on earth I'd sell it either.


----------



## mochoa

Don, you are getting this infill thing down man. Nice work.


----------



## Airframer

RE: The loose lateral adjuster… I experimented tonight on my donor plane and its loose lateral adjuster. I found that it is a simple matter of drilling out the old pin and installing a new copper rivet which I have in abundance. So once the enamel has cured on the craftsman frog I can fix that one right up.

@Don.. your infill action really has me itching to give it a try with this shortened No. 7 body I have. I realize it is probably above my current skill set but I see a long term project in my future ;-)


----------



## Ripthorn

Alright Don, another question for you. Do your irons bed all the way to the bottom of the sole? I ask because my donor plane had a fixed frog and the inside of the base slopes towards the mouth some. I can fill the gap with epoxy after the infill is set in there, I was just wondering if your blades bed all the way down, as the mouth is also fairly wide as it is cast. I can solve the mouth issue one of three ways: 1) epoxy the infill in farther forward, but that leaves the blade without firm support the last fraction of an inch (don't like this option, as it is totally contrary to what infills are and do), 2) use a thicker blade so that the cutting edge sits further forward, thus creating a smaller mouth, or 3) put in some sort of bed shim, like a thin piece of steel or something to push the blade further forward and reduce mouth size. Just thought I would ask your opinion (or anyone else who cares to answer).


----------



## donwilwol

Rip, the 2 smoothers did the same thing (base sloped towards the mouth), and I actually fit my infill to match the slope. I thought about the 3 options you describe and went with option 4. My #4 smoother has a wider mouth than I like. I think I'm going to take a shot at making a thicker iron for it.

Filling it with epoxy would be my second choice. I've tried the shim thing on some planes in the past and never was satisfied. I'd fill it with epoxy even if I was adding a thicker iron.

I'm still not convinced the mouth has as much to do with how well the plane works as everybody (including me) thinks. I've tested this multiple times, and can never get consistent results. For instance my #4 infill has probably and 1/8" mouth, yet works great. I still think it has to do with a combination of the chip breaker distance, chip breaker angle and cutting angle. But then I look at some of the new Brese planes that don't use a chip breaker.


----------



## chrisstef

Rusticness complete ….


----------



## JayT

Stef does rustic well. Very nice job, my friend.


----------



## donwilwol

*Stef*, big time improvement over the purchased door. I like 'em.

*Rip* cap iron screw is 5/16" x 18


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, since my infill is out and needs to be cleaned up anyway, I could fit the infill to it. For some odd reason, that never really registered to me. I'll look to see how I would go about it.


----------



## mochoa

Don, in regards to the chip breaker/cap iron debate I was just at the WW Show and sat through all of Paul Sellers talks and he doesn't believe the "cap iron" is for anything other than adding stiffness to the thin iron.

However, after seeing the Japanese video's showing the effects of the cap iron on tear, in my book its a "chip breaker" and not just a cap iron. At least in my humble opinion.

Stef you did a fantastic job on those doors, way to go!

By the way I scored me a sweet panel gauge and beading plane at the WW show yesterday. Thats was about all they had that I was interested in….
The panel gauge has a triangular beam and locks down very securely with the brass hardware.


----------



## chrisstef

Don, jayt, maur - thanks fellas. Finicky things doors are but wifey loves em and thats all that matters. Maybe for my next project i can use a plane the way it was intended.


----------



## waho6o9

The hardware compliments your well made doors Stef!


----------



## planepassion

Mauricio, that's a beautiful panel gauge. I'm looking to build one for myself and was wondering if you could share the dimensions of yours. Also, could you post a pic of the front part where the blade is, along with a pic of the beam profile.

Last question, how does the gauge profile feel in your hand? Is it comfortable to use?


----------



## bandit571

I won a M-F #9 on the 16th, still hasn't been shipped? Strange way of doing things. Most of my sales are shipped out the same day, maybe the next at most. This seller is taking way too long.


----------



## waho6o9

That's odd behavior Bandit. I'd have the charges reversed if there's
no reply to PM's etc.

Did you check out the feedback on the seller?

Hope all ends well.


----------



## bandit571

100% on the Feedback, until I get done with it. Still no shipment. Sent a second PM to seller, no answer. Maybe i should just cancel the sale, get a refund back, and win something else?

Spent some time yesterday, sharpening up two large irons, the Union #5A's was done, and that Bailey #8c,type9









The big old jointer now makes Moxxon TP! In oak, no less!









As for the Union #5A?









Might be ready to be a large smooth plane?


----------



## 33706

bandit: Could be the seller is simply not updating the info on the transaction. I get notifications of an item shipped ONLY if the seller has bothered to update the status. about 1 in 3 don't bother with it. Ask him if he has a tracking number! That will help determine the status…if he paid for tracking.


----------



## bandit571

no tracking numbers, yet. claims they use a bus to get around in. claims the post office is closed by the time they get off work.

I just sold A hANDYMAN #5 jack plane yesterday, in is in the sorting center right now. THAT is how I run things here.


----------



## 33706

Bandit: Does he have a history of bad feedback due to shipping delays? Cripes, why does he list things if he can't get to the post office? After your item arrives, slap him with a neutral feedback citing his under-performance. Or maybe even a neg if you feel he deserves it! 
On eBay, I maintain two IDs, one for buying and one for selling. If you as a buyer get hit with a retaliatory neg by someone like him, no problem, it's on your buyer's account feedback file. Nobody cares what kind of feedback a buyer has. Keep your *selling* ID at 100% or as close to it as possible, without interference from disgruntled sellers you have bought from.


----------



## MrRon

Smitty, That Dunlap scraper was one of my all time favorite tools. I now have a new one from Lee-Nielsen. I think the original one I had many years ago was made by Disston.


----------



## BrandonW

Bandit, take your money back and save up for a Bedrock or something.


----------



## MrRon

Question about planes. What is the significience of the number on a plane, like a #12 plane, etc. Does the number relate to a standard size?


----------



## Ripthorn

MrRon, it depends on the maker. The number indicates the model #, but what that is depends. A #9 from Millers Falls is a small smoothing plane, while a Stanley #9 is a miter plane. You should be able to find online guides pertaining to each of the major manufacturers and what each number is.


----------



## BrandonW

To get to know the Stanley model numbers read Patrick Leache's Blood and Gore website: http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html

There's a ton to read there, but if this topic interests you at all, you'll probably enjoy every sentence of it.


----------



## shampeon

The de facto standard is the Stanley model numbers., since they were adopted by other manufacturers, like Record and Union.

Millers Falls and Sargent are exceptions, where the model numbers roughly correspond to the length. So a Millers Falls 9 (equivalent of the Stanley #4) is about 9 inches long, as is the Sargent 409. The MF 22 and Sargent 422 (Stanley #7 equivalents) are 22 inches long.


----------



## bandit571

Item has still not been marked as shipped? Feedback was listed as Neutral, by me. Starting to get just a little POed.

I will save that seller as someone to AVOID in the future.


----------



## BrandonW

Starting to get just a little POed.


----------



## bandit571

"Never more, never more"

How ya doin, Edgar?


----------



## Airframer

Lateral Adjuster repair kit  Though, now that it is off I am tempted to swap it for the stanley adjuster I removed yesterday. It is sturdier in construction that this one is. I think I'll name this plane Frankenstein lol.










And another coat of enamel to clear up a fingerprint from yesterday (I hate painting for that very reason)


----------



## donwilwol

Come see!!


----------



## JayT

Wow, Don. My shop work today didn't turn out anything like that.

I did, however get a couple of new acquisitions cleaned up and ready to use.





































And a #4 size smoother family shot










A Shelton #9, a pair of Type 11's and a V&B 904 that is one of my next refurb projects.


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, is that brass portion at the front put there as a strike button, or just for decoration?


----------



## donwilwol

Rip its a decorative strike button. 

Looking good JayT.


----------



## 33706

*bandit: * It's usually a good practice to withhold feedback until after the eBay item arrives. It might arrive with cracks or missing some parts. If he sees your neutral before he ships… he might spit on it first, ...or worse!!!
you can, however, submit a follow-up comment if your impression of him changes.
*DonW:* Great li'l infill! I need one of these.
*JayT: * your menagerie is growing! Nice collection!


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, got the infills epoxied in. Don, I took your advice and fitted the infill to the slant leading up to the mouth. There is still just a slight gap, but nowhere near the 3/32" gap it was before. I left a very slight amount of material in front of the blade bed so that I can file it flush for a perfect fit. I guess next thing to do is figure out a lever cap. The only thick material I have on hand is aluminum, so I will need to try and rummage up some 3/8 or 1/2 steel. Anyway, here is what we have thus far, gap and all (some pics maybe a little fuzzy, but it's the best I've got):



















And since this guy won't have an adjuster, he needed a friend. This decided to crawl out of the woodshop woodwork:


----------



## starringemma

Idea for peening lateral adjuster rivet with out breaking the frog.


----------



## RGtools

I just sliced my knuckle in the kitchen (and I sharpened the knife right before hand too…not a nice repayment). I will be fine, but I hate when that crap happens.

Anyway, before I did that I had a productive day. forgive a lack of captions as i am trying not to drip on keyboard.


----------



## ShaneA

It is looking good Ryan. Is it meeting your expectations, in terms of interior space and usefulness?


----------



## CL810

Looking good RG!


----------



## donwilwol

its looking good Ryan


----------



## RGtools

Final judgement when all the tills are in, but so far I am in love. I could build bigger storage, but I really don't think I could build better. It's hard to describe, but like that this chest forces me to decide what tools are the most important to me.

I also love the staging surface that the lid gives you. This is a huge boon when you are rough crosscutting and ripping stock.


----------



## mochoa

Nice Zoot Suit Ryan, and the chest is friggin sweet man! You know what I like about the chest vs. a wall hung tool cabinet… not many tool holders to make. Most of the stuff is just sitting in a till.

I'm still jonesing for one of those big frame saws one day for ripping. They just seem like they would rip so fast. You say they are pretty finicky to keep working straight?

Brad, I will try to post some specifics on the panel gauge tomorrow.

Ripthorn your work on shaping the wood for that infill is truly impressive. Great work man.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RG, that's a beautiful build! Congratulations!

Alas, though it's not in pieces, my tool chest is still not operational…


----------



## mochoa

lol


----------



## Airframer

RG - that is a very nice looking till. I definitely need to get started on something to hold all my new acquisitions in soon.

Speaking of which.. nearing the finish line on the jointer cleanup..

Riveted the replacement lateral adjuster to the frog tonight.




























And lapped the frog and removed the paint from the areas that don't need it…




























Next on the to do list is to fix up the knob and tote and sharpen the blade and it should be ready for use. Going to let the enamel cure a few more days first before doing any assembly to it though. Frankenstein is almost alive!


----------



## Airframer

I just had a closer look at the blade I am going to use in this plane and it is an "Erik-Anton-Berg" blade from Sweden with a shark logo on it. Does anyone have any experience with this brand? It is a bit thicker than the Stanley blades and the Craftsman that came with this guy.


----------



## bandit571

I believe I have one in my rebuilt DE #6c.









Not a bad iron, either…


----------



## terryR

Brian , infill is looking great! You guys are making it look like a lot of fun!

Emma, like the sketchup…just make the anvil a lil larger, and send that drawing to the patent office…quick! 

Ryan, the chest is looking awesome! Nice tools need a nice home! But I don't see how you made in and out of the shop in a black suit without getting covered in sawdust! I'm sure glad we don't have to work wood dressed in coat, tie, and top hat anymore.  Although, it certainly looks professional.

AF, nice looking restore you've got in progress! Congrats on repairing the lateral adjuster…


----------



## RGtools

Thanks guys, my wife made that hat and we were trying to shoot that. I took her on a side trip. I cannot wait until this thing is done. By the way, I will have a few duplicate planes and other tools up for sale soon. I'll post here first.

*Mauricio.* The rip saw works great, although I use my 4.5 panel saw more often for big rips and resaws. I tend to use the rip saw for breaking down logs in the woodlot, as nothing I have is quite as fast and transportable. For furniture work I would recommend the tenon saw much more highly.

They are finicky to get working at first, but soon as you figure out how to align the blade (tiny winding sticks help) and proper steering they can do some very impressive things.


----------



## terryR

A few 110 knobs from this week…sorry, but they are all spoken for…









The dark one on the far right was my original that came on my little Stanley. I'm certain it's some flavor of Rosewood due to the smell of the sawdust. The others from L to R are: Wenge (high knob), 2 from Morado, and 2 from Black Walnut. No, they didn't all come out exact, but darn close enough!  AND, they fit the plane's boss…

Unfortunately, I've discovered that I'm allergic to Morado (Bolivian Rosewood)...got a slight rash all over my face, neck, and ears, plus an upper respiratory infection. Bummer. Same thing happens when I work Canary wood. Guess I've discovered TWO species to avoid in the future…


----------



## starringemma

Tell me if I've got this right.

The lever cap on the 31 goes to the high knob 5 and the lever cap on it goes to the low knob 5 and the lever cap on it goes on the 31.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190815889123&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## TechRedneck

Hey Don:

I was wondering…

Have you ever thought of making an infill shooting board plane from the sole of a #5 ?

Bet that would be one hell of a useful plane and cost a lot less than the ones from LV and LN. I am backed up on projects now, but may give that a try sometime..


----------



## bandit571

Have the Corsair #C-5 set up as a cambered jack plane, ala Schwarz. Tried it out on some oak last night, before work. Once the depth was set, there was no holding it back! It worked very nicely, taking a board DOWN to the same level as a board clamped up to it. Working on legs for a stool. One was a little thicker on one end then the others. Took it down in less than 2 minutes, with the C-5. Couple of smoother strokes, and those two legs matched each other. No chatter, either, once the depth was set right. Worked better than the #33 scrub plane. Have to work the next two nights, pictures when THAT is over.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Sunday Pic: Bench at Rest


----------



## Airframer

Got the Craftsman assembled today. All that is left is to lap the sole and hone the blade. I also have a new tote on the way but this one will do in the mean time.

Before:










After:





































New Family Shot…


----------



## bandit571

Update! Millers Falls #9 was shipped yesterday! It is over in Columbus, OH right now. Should be in tomorrow's mail box. Feedback MAY change….


----------



## donwilwol

*Airframer* nice job on the craftsman.

*Bandit* I didn't think you could change feedback?

*Mike* I've been thinking about a shooting board plane. I want to try a "from scratch" plane next. It might be easier than using an existing. Fitting the infill is a bit of a pain.

*Smitty*, great bench shot!!

*Terry.* got some block to restore or just playing with the lath? The knobs look supper.


----------



## 33706

*DonW*: You can't really change eBay feedback you've posted, but now they allow you to post an *update*. Handy when like in Bandit's case or when the seller comes through and makes a bad deal right after all. Not many use the feature, but it's there.


----------



## terryR

Don, one new knob for me, a few for others…Hey, you want some Morado? 

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
Here is a plane restoration that has been on the table for a long time…Vaughn and Bushnell 903 smoother. Before…









The original wood was awesome rosewood of some type, but the tote was about to lose a large blister, and I never could get the dark age off the knob. So, new wood from Bubinga. New paint job. Newly sharpened blade by Dan (Thanks again, bud!); even a replacement 'breaker from Dan since the old was bent? And now…


















...smoothing some Maple which is headed for the leg vise…









On a side note…this was the plane I posted this past summer which had the front post drilled out…no threads for the knob hardware. I used JB Weld to fill the post, drilled, and tapped it out, but the hold sucks! I managed to get a few money shots, but then the knob broke loose. Bummer. Gonna look for threaded inserts now…


----------



## donwilwol

Morado? I don't even know what it is, but hell ya!!!


----------



## ShaneA

" I don't know what it is, but hell ya" lol

There is some serious skill being shown around here lately. It is awesome just to follow along.


----------



## BrandonW

Great refurb, AF. Is that the same lever cap?

Nice one too, TR. I really like that bubinga.


----------



## CL810

" I don't even know what it is, but hell ya!!!" - Stef at first party freshman year.


----------



## chrisstef

^ been hooked ever since


----------



## Airframer

Thanks Don! I have learned most of how to do that from reading your blog ;-)

*Brandon* - No, the original lever cap has a chunk missing from the center leading edge. I was afraid that shavings and other assorted crud would get caught up in there. I had a Stanley No 7 cap laying around from a donor plane that I decided to use instead.

Annnnd Obligatory shavings pics. Unfortunately I don't have anything flat enough to get full length shavings from yet but these do look very promising of things to come :-D


----------



## mochoa

Wow AF how did you remove the craftsman logo? It looks great man. Oh, just saw it was a replacement cap.

Terry great job on that plane the finish on the wood is amazing.


----------



## mochoa

Brad here are some detail pics of the Pane Gauge. I love this thing even more now. It seems that it might have been a shop made job due to the scribe lines everywhere.

The beam is 3/4" wide and tall. I didnt get the length of it though. The pin is just held in a hand sawn kerf with a hole drilled through. There are also pins on both ends for some reason. 









There is a brass screw for tightening as well. 









Note the scribe line at the tip of the triangle. Looks like the slot was made with 3 passes on the table saw. 









Note the saw burn on the rabbet that rides along the board.










This hardware would really make a shop made panel gauge pretty easy to make. Cant wait to clean it up.










As far as the comfort of the hold, I cant really judge yet since I haven't used it but it seems ok.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur, that gauge is pretty sweet indeed.


----------



## CampD

Me and the misses went to a new flea market/antique barn Sunday and made a good score.
Found a Stanley 151 for $10, looks like it really hasn't been used much just not stored right.










I have a 51 that I use and I could never get it dialed in flat or at least have it stay that way. So I had been crusin ebay for a 151 but didn't like the prices.
Cleaned-up pic's to come.


----------



## Ripthorn

So as I was cruising ebay, I stumbled across a plane that looked similar to the donor plane for my infill. Turns out it was an old Siegley No 6C. Nice to know what it was. I think I'm going to have to buy myself a tap and die set and some mild steel for a lever cap. Too bad I can't find anyplace local to get 1/2" thick steel, but I've kind of been wanting to place and order to onlinemetals.com for a little while.


----------



## Dcase

Terry- That V&B looks really nice. I like the new tote and knob. Glad the iron and breaker worked out for you. The small block plane knobs look really good also.

RG- Love the tool chest pics… The last pic with you and the chest is fly.


----------



## terryR

Rip, your infill is looking great. Also try http://www.mcmaster.com/ for materials if you don't know of them already. I live in the middle of nowhere, but they still ship items to me the very next day! I like that.

Mauricio, thanks for all the photos of that sweet gauge. It certainly looks build-able and functional to me. Now, if I can just remember where I saved the link for brass thumbscrews… 

You guys may think I'm weird (snicker, snicker), but I love finding scribe marks on vintage tools! I love when I remove the goop off a 100 year old saw tote, and can see where the maker still left a few rasp marks while forming the nib or hook! Burn marks from a power tool…hand me that shoulder plane for a second…

carry on…


----------



## terryR

Dan, I completely forgot…but I think the original 'breaker on that 903 came to my doorstep installed backwards on the iron! It had been that way for so long, rust was even forming along the exposed areas. No wonder it didn't fit when properly installed!

I think I still have a photo where someone had been using the iron/breaker back to back, and the HUGE gap between the two was filled with wood debris. I feel sorry for the poor SOB who tried to tune that plane…

And a big THANKS to you for solving the problem!


----------



## donwilwol

i just ordered from mcmastercarr. There service is great. I was nervous the first time I ordered because they don't tell you what shipping is going to be, but it was reasonable I though.

This morning a place and order and realized I forgot some screws, placed another order and sent them an email about combining them. With in 10 minutes I got an email back and my orders had been combined.


----------



## waho6o9

Incomplete Infill Knob 3 for $7.00 a piece plus shipping.

Bridge City Toolworks has a lot of Clearance parts for planes.

I'm not sure how the prices compare with other vendors, but it something
to consider. It's in the Other Products of the Clearance tab.


----------



## carguy460

Don - I use McMaster for 99% of my purchases at work. They have excellent customer service - I've had them actually call me after I placed a large order to verify that I in fact wanted 250 bolts and that it wasn't a typo…

They are freaky fast, too. I place an order at 4:30 PM, and its here the next morning nine times out of ten.


----------



## Ripthorn

I've used McMaster before, but sometimes I dont' want a 6 foot length of something. For example, with a scratch built infill, I just want enough for one or two to see how it works. Then again, I just found an ebay vendor called speedymetals that has a reasonable selection for really cheap. Shipping is reasonable enough considering most of their items are 4' lengths.


----------



## donwilwol

waho6o9, thanks for the bridge city heads up. I just ordered some knobs.

Rip, the metal I just ordered I could get down to 1/2 a foot. I've ordered off ebay as well. It pays to shop around sometime. Brass seems cheaper on ebay.


----------



## waho6o9

Glad I could help.


----------



## CL810

+1 on McMaster being freaky fast. Shipping charges are low in my experience.


----------



## Ripthorn

Those are some nice looking Bridge City knobs alright. I likely won't be getting them any time soon, but I will keep it in the back of my mind.


----------



## Dcase

Question for those of you with scraper planes..

Over the weekend I cleaned up a Stanley #12 which was one of the planes I got in that collection I purchased. I got it looking really nice and was ready to start working on the blade but it dawned on me that I have never sharpened a scraper before and don't really know much about it.

I did some research online over the weekend and found a lot of "How To" guides on sharpening scraper blades and they all seemed to be a little different. Some say to use a file and burnisher, some say to use stones and burnisher and some say to sharpen it just like a plane iron w/o rolling the edge over.

So I am curious what method you guys use for scraper irons… I know this has been discussed on here.


----------



## mochoa

Terry your right, scribe lines make things extra special. You dont even notice them unless you look pretty closely.


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I think you can only not roll the edge on a thicker iron. I've sharpened it both ways, at 90 and at 25 just like my planes. I always roll the edge for a scraper. If not its just a high angle plane.

All of the ways work. As with everything else, its a little bit of preference, a little bit technique.

I *think* the confusion is in the type of scraper. Here is my understanding and how I do it:

Scraper planes i sharpen with a bevel (typically 25) and burnish. Thats my veritas, #112 and #12, and #80.
Cabinet scrapers are squared. I use a file, then stone, then burnish.


----------



## Dcase

Where do you get your burnish tool? Do you have to use a specific burnish tool or can you use something else?


----------



## donwilwol

For a long time I just used a knife steel. (grooved steel for knife sharpening) the last time I was at a wood show I bought an actual LV burnisher. Some guys say the steel won't work, but mine is old and may be worn enough, but it worked well.


----------



## GMatheson

I had the camera out and figured I would take a group shot of my planes.










Missing from photo are my hollow and rounds, wood rabbet planes and my plow planes.


----------



## bandit571

Lookee what showed up today!









Millers Falls #9, type 4. looks like I will be having so fun in the Dungeon. It looks better than what is outside the door









I have had just about enough of this white crap!


----------



## MrRon

Thread moved.


----------



## bandit571

If there is a thin block to sit the toe on, handle up. I sit mine near an edge, so that the iron's edge is hanging in space. In use? Lay the plane on it's side, so as not to mess up the setting I have on it.

Of course, IF one has a Mailing bag


----------



## shampeon

Looks like someone spray painted the knob and tote on that MF #9. That should clean up nicely.


----------



## waho6o9

Glad it turned out well for you Bandit

Nice planes GM, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dan- I've been considering getting a veritas scraper plane as another way to avoid sandpaper. I've worried whether I would know how to sharpen it. I'm pretty good with card scrapers now, thanks to this burnisher. A little pricey, but it works sweet. One at the bottom, Arno Carbur:
http://thebestthings.com/newtools/scraper_burnishers.htm

Bandit: your next MF deal on ebay. Although, it's not rosewood as stated.


----------



## bandit571

Big Red: Nah, i just went and got a Dunlap Block plane, should be here later this week.

M-F #9 is now taken all the way down to parts. All small items are sitting in a small Tuperware tub, just to keep track of them. Red frog, black base, brass adjuster wheel, Frog adjuster bolt, Two piece lever cap. Handle bolts are a black one piece thingy. MIGHT be all steel ones. Looks like a "496" stamped into the underside of the frog. Mold #5.

Tote has a repaired crack near the bottom. Wood inside the holes looks like beech???


----------



## mochoa

I have a Crown burnisher. It looks nice and works well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mr. Ron asked the following before moving his question out of Epic Thread:

"What is the correct etiquette for laying a plane down on a bench? Assuming the blade is exposed for planning, I was always told; the plane should rest on it's side, never on it's bottom to protect the edge of the blade. I always see planes sitting on their soles in pictures on this and other woodworking forums."

My .02: If I'm certain it's sitting on my wood benchtop only and won't crack down on metal, I have no issue placing the tool 'iron down.' It's more likely the cutter will get abuse if exposed to objects moving around on the benchtop IMHO than on it's sole. The edge is subjected to more stress cutting wood than it is at rest, the only concern is debris it might sit on. Because that's not a 'control' in the field, 'side' is a good instruction when a plane is 'on site' (not often anymore, of course). In my shop, it's iron down. In the plane till, it's with a shim under the toe.


----------



## donwilwol

In my shop, it's iron down. In the plane till, it's with a shim under the toe.
Same here!!


----------



## mochoa

Same here, I lay the plane sole down, on top of a shaving usually.


----------



## bandit571

the M-F #9 is a type 3. Someone has added the red colour to it's handles. handle bolts are blued steel.

While i can see the crack in the tote, it is solid. Might give it a strip down to bare wood, then a re-finish, filling the crack as well.?

This might turn out to be fun….


----------



## JGM0658

Dan, for my Veritas scraper plane I roll the edge, for the LN scraper planes (Medium and big) I do not roll the edge they work just fine with a little honing.


----------



## BrandonW

I always leave my planes in the till. Are you guys actually saying that you take yours out and use them on the bench and what not?!?


----------



## RGtools

Sole down here too. All too often have I knocked the lateral adjuster on a block of wood laying the plane on it's side. This is especially annoying on a jointer.

Perhaps I should just keep my benchtop clean.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Brandon, lol… Lots of 'what not' going on with the inmates of this Thread…


----------



## shampeon

I tie my planes to the back fender of my car. It's festive, and they're always close by on trips.


----------



## Airframer

*Warning Tool Gloat Incoming!*

It was a busy day for the postman here at the AF household. (Dan shield your eyes) My $20 #45 arrived today along with my 1204 and a little pet project of a couple rough cast bronze router plane bases.

I took a lot of pics of the 45 so I will just get on with it. I would ask if someone could take an inventory and let me know how complete this thing is if you can. There are SOOOO MANY PARTS! Time to dig up a manual and some blade till plans I guess.
































































#1204 This thing just needs a wipe down and a sharpening from what I can tell..




























And my project router planes..










Sorry about the picture spam but it was a bit stack of crap on my doorstep and had to share lol..

Cheers ya'll!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, there's so many topics being posted recently that I have been thinking about!!!

Scraper planes: I admit, a major reason I want one, is because I dislike sharpening card scrapers. Also, the video and instructions for sharpening a scraper plane on leevalley.com (down next to price) make it look easy.

Planes down: I've never worked around others who use planes so I didn't know! I've been laying them on their side out of paranoia for the edge. I've also been considering a way to leave blades down in my future plane till plans.

AF: haven't ventured into specialty planes yet, but you'd better send Dan a Xmas card because I'm pretty sure you stole that one.


----------



## DanKrager

AirFramer, I'll take a stab. The top picture, the top three parts from the left I believe are not part of this plane. You have the front and rear depth stops and the variable half moon depth stop. You have only one set of rods and I don't know if it is supposed to come with shorts and longs. The 55 comes with both. The photo is dark so I can't see if you have a proper rear depth stop thumb screw. I think your blade count is short of what was shipped with the original. Otherwise it looks quite complete and in REALLY good shape. You did get a steal!
Feel guilty. NOT!
DanK


----------



## CL810

AirFramer - Here's your #45 manual link.


----------



## donwilwol

have you seen Mos's #45 blog/


----------



## DanKrager

I forgot to mention the slitting cutter. You seem to be short that, but it's not that important.
DanK


----------



## mochoa

AF you suck man. Wait did you say you have solid bronze cast router planes?! OMG if that's true you suck big time! Huge bragging rights on that score!


----------



## Mosquito

I was going to post a link to the other manual, but I see Don's already posted the link to the blog I started, which also includes it. There's also a "companion" forum thread as well http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43282


----------



## Airframer

Thanks for the links guys!

*Mauricio* Yep 2 rough bronze router plane base castings ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Got a little package myself today. Then, I got to try some of Dan's magic shavings. Take that QSWO. 
Dan, that is some voodoo magic with the grinder on those bevels. The world awaits your sharpening blog….like you got nothing else to do;-)
Here's some pics. My current commission, two A&C TV stands, are in the background. Something's gotta pay for my addictions… hehe.


----------



## Dcase

Glad you enjoy the planes… I will do a sharpening blog soon.. My method is pretty basic though so don't expect to be blown away with any voodoo magic 

It's good to see they have a good home and will be put to use. Cant wait to see the other one in action.


----------



## Ripthorn

So I started going through my limited parts drawer to get a cap iron and blade for the infill so that I can determine where to put the lever cap, and realized I don't have a 2" wide cap iron and screw. Anybody have a spare cap iron and screw laying around they would be willing to sell cheap? It doesn't need to be anything special, just something that will work.

On a side note, I was talking with a neighbor and as I was leaving, he mentions he has all of his grandfather's tools in his basement including a bunch of planes. He invited me to come back some time and look through them. You can imagine how fast my heart started pounding. I have had visions of wonderful old planes running through my head. We'll have to see what he's got sometime in the near future….


----------



## Dcase

Brian, I am pretty sure I have a cap iron and screw for you. I can double check when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## mochoa

Those are friggin sweet AF!

Dan, +1 on what big red said, the world awaits your sharpening blog.


----------



## Dcase

Just saw this plane listed on ebay… Check out the knob… Cant say I have seen that before.


----------



## chrisstef

Esteemed panel - What is the width of a #2 lever cap, is it different than a #3?


----------



## Mosquito

I believe a #2 lever cap is 1-5/8" wide, and #3 is 1-3/4" wide


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, it will be different then the #2. Just under 1 5/8 for the 2, just under 1 3/4 for the 3.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks gang, i was picking through a box of parts here at my office and thought it could have been a #2 cap … its a #3 at just under 1 3/4".

I mean what would be the odds that in 2 days i would score free lumber and a #2 cap.


----------



## shampeon

Airframer: your bronze router plane casting is one of the coolest projects I've seen lately, and that's saying something considering the talent on display here. Take a ton of pictures, plz.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah and I vote for Cocobolo knobs on those bronze beauties.


----------



## bandit571

Clean up has started on a M-F #9, type 3 (1941-49)









The bigger parts. Just a wire wheel and Citrus Mold Cleaner. Found a good use for Tupperware items.









No more lost bolts. handle bolts are a "Blued Steel" kind. Not much brass in use then, I guess.


----------



## bandit571

Handles: Just a start. These are a light coloured hardwood. Black stain & varnish, under a thick coat of red paint. I seem to be a magnet for red handles, lately.

Taking a small break, right now. Having to Babysit a 3 yr old GrandBRAT-son. Later, I will strip the handles, and sharpen the iron. Base is cleaned up, awaiting it's turn on the sanding belt.


----------



## shampeon

Bandit, it's possible your plane is from the transition from Type 3 back to Type 2, as there was some bleed in parts. I've got a cocobolo knob/tote #8 with steel bolts and adjustment nut, which is unusual. Yours has a recessed brass adjustment nut and painted lever cap, but beech handles and steel bolts.


----------



## bandit571

Iron has the "V" logo. With the word "Since" above the date. Might be a 49 model? Or a 42?

Thanks to those bolts, I have to re-use the old handles. I was just going with a set of Type 4 handles, but then i would need the other style bolts, too.

Whomever TOM was, he is now OFF the sides of this plane. Someone had painted their name, in the same red paint, on both sides. THAT mess is now …..GONE!

This plane might be one of those "whatever was close to the assembly line at the time" planes.


----------



## shampeon

The Stanley bolts and nuts are drop-in replacements on the Millers Falls, if you've got a cheapo sitting around.


----------



## BrandonW

chrisstef, I needed a #2 lever cap and so I took a #3 and ground it down to size. It worked pretty well, and since I'm not interested in it as a collector piece, I'm not bothered by it.


----------



## donwilwol

*looking for opinions.* Next infill will be dovetailed steel #4 size. Full tote type. I've got two options for wood type. Walnut or wenge. What do you think?


----------



## ShaneA

I vote for walnut. Just because I like walnut. While not as exotic or fancy as wenge, still good looking stuff.

Dovetail huh? Going to that next level.


----------



## donwilwol

dovetailing's been done 3 times. Last time it actually worked.


----------



## Airframer

Thanks guys. It is going to be a lot of fun getting those routers put together. They are a bit smaller than I had thought they would be but I only paid a BIN of $15 for the pair with free shipping so I figured why not.

I'm planning out how it will all assemble. I had originally thought of using a set collar from a 71 but it just looks a bit bigish on the larger of the 2 bases and just odd so that plan is scrapped and now I am looking at brass bar stock to machine my own from which will look better anyway.

Mauricio.. I like that idea for the knobs but… does anyone have any Cocobolo scraps laying about lol? I was also thinking of using some of the Padouk I have here but would really like to do rosewood or cherry. It will be interesting trying to get those turned on my drill press….

Stay tuned as that progresses.


----------



## bandit571

The Millers Falls #9 , type 3 is almost done









Cheap,old point& shoot camera-orski gets a bit fuzzy on me









Red paint and walnut finish is replaced by BLO, for now.









Iron had to be sent to the grinder, AND the beltsander, before any stone work was done. Finished up on some 1K paper. Back was also flattened









Chipbreaker didn't need anything more than cleaning. Base is cleaned and flatten on the sole









It is getting close to being done…


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, I would go with an ebonized walnut infill. That would look really sharp! I ebonized a walnut neck on a guitar a built a couple years ago and it looks great.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not-so-random Wednesday Morning Pic:


----------



## mochoa

Don, I vote Walnut.

AF sorry man, no action shots.

Very nice Smitty, I need to work on my photo composition. I leave to many distracting things in there.

For those of you not following the Workbench thread, here are some plane related action shots.

Don, I've got the drawknife taking shavings! Thanks again. 









Some crunchy Jack shavings.


----------



## mochoa

Ebonized Walnut


----------



## mochoa

Don, you know I think Brese has been riveting his sides together which gives a nice clean look. Also much easier, I think riveting just means he is "doweling" it together with brass rods which are invisible once they are peened and ground flush.

This is the one I want for when you start taking orders. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, you are correct. I've got a few more techniques I'm going to try after dovetailing. Both riveting and screwing them together. I kind of like the ones where they leave the screws showing. It not only easier, but it gives it a "hand made" look.

Something like this









but instead of dovetails, the sides to sole gets the same treatment. I've seen pictures, but can't find one now.

So much to do, so little time!!

Edit, and Walnut it is!!


----------



## Ripthorn

Brese uses screws that he peens and files, a look that I absolutely love and that my scratch builds will have. Good choice, Don.

On a side note, I just missed out on a $25 #8 on CL. I'm missing that one…


----------



## donwilwol

I've never "ebonized" before, so advice and "good" articles welcome.


----------



## donwilwol

*Mauricio* almost forgot!! Nice to see that drawknife sharp again. Did you fix the handles yet? We'll probably need a blog for that!!

Mads has a good blog for fixing the handles i think.


----------



## waho6o9

Walnut rocks, good choice.

AF, I have a chunk of Zebra wood for your handles, if that will
work for you PM me.

#8 for $25.00, dang Ripthorn, get em next time.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, Love that pic of the Dovetail plane.

Mauricio, great shot of your bench in action. Turned out really nice.

Don, I vote Walnut but I am sure either one would look good.

So last week I posted that I had a Type 11 #8 for sale… I must not have looked at it close enough as it only has two pat dates which I believe make it a Type 10. It has some heavy pitting at the back end but other then that it is in decent shape. I will let it go for cheap if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, all you have to do is dissolve a pad of steel wool in a quart of white vinegar, strain it, and wipe it on with a cloth. Two coats will make it about black as ebony, though it may look a little dull. Clear coat will bring it back to deep rich black.

You will want to pre-raise the grain and sand back first, since it will raise the grain a little. Don't sand after doing it, as it only changes the wood fiber colors for the top couple of thou's. Of course, after about two coats, applying any more won't make a huge change so you can fix small mistakes, but it is still a pain when you sand through it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur and Dan - Thanks. Having fun with that plane! Been working on Part 3 of the blog series; last night went over to the shop and cut a 'boards and batten' sliding dovetail joint in about 35 minutes, start to finish. From cutting raw stock to workholding, tool setup, tongue cuts, groove cuts, everything. Tonight I'll add the second batten across this three board 'door' and I'm guessing it'll take about 15 minutes. And the final panel CANNOT be pulled apart.


----------



## mochoa

Don, I looked into fixing the handles for the drawknife but then it seems that I need end caps to do it right and I don't have any and don't know where to get them. Also These handles seem to be epoxied and are holding well I figured I'd stay on track with the project and not get distracted.

Done, Hmme screwed together huh? Does that mean that the receiving end is taped?

I didn't know Mads had a blog on the subject I will look it up.

Looking forward to part 3 Smitty!


----------



## bandit571

Sun is out! White crap is melting away! Window seat is well lit!









So, why not a picture?









Millers Falls #9, type 3


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, posted TWO photos, but only one came through? Strange…..









Try again?


----------



## Johnnyblot

Mos- another skill. Well done ;-)


----------



## Johnnyblot

Jeez, I'm so far behind these days- I give up :-(


----------



## Mosquito

lol that's what I was wonder Johnny, I'm not sure what you're talking about lol (plane making?)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random pic (with too much light) - Just a rosewood #40 Scrub doing his thing…


----------



## BrandonW

Rosewood? Did they ever make rosewood knob and tote for the 40 or were these an aftermarket addition? I know the typical is beech.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Per the leachmeister, later ines did. This is orininal.


----------



## LukieB

Just an update on my brother in law Jesse

Just got the phone call that they have a potential liver match for Jess. Fellow is on life support and family is going to pull the plug. So assuming the liver isn't damaged in his passing, sounds like Jesse's gonna get it.

Thoughts and prayers are much appreciated both for Jess coming through this OK and the donor's family in their time of loss and grief. I'll keep you guys updated. Thanks again to everyone who helped out with the fundraiser you guys are awesome.


----------



## WhoMe

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and your family Lucas.


----------



## ShaneA

Hopefully it all works out. Keep us posted.


----------



## chrisstef

Really hope things work out Lukie. Jesse will certainly be in my thoughts buddy.


----------



## terryR

Hang in there Lucas, we all hope for the best!!!

====================================

Today, I received a nice box in the mail…literally, a box…








.
.
.
...and not a single phillips head screwdriver in the shop, so…








.
.
.
...but all was worth my efforts, as I discovered inside…









A stunning size3 infill…I'm certain many of you recognize this plane. Don's most recent infill…cool shaped wenge, initialed brass, shop made chipbreaker, and a Hock iron. Awesome!

The darn battery in my fancy digital SLR went dead after all the above photos, so I can't share a money shot. But, I had no problem getting full width, full length thin shavings from my bench top! After that, I spent about 20 minutes wiping the plane clean…now I'm afraid to use it again lest I scratch any part.

Think I'll let it sit in the box for a while and watch over my shop…Thanks for the box, Don!


----------



## donwilwol

best wishes lucas


----------



## LukieB

Thanks guys. Will definitely keep you posted

*Terry*, that thing is sweet. I can't believe you have a type 1 DW, I am so jealous. Very cool,we need a money shot. For historical reference, of course : )


----------



## Bertha

What's going on in here?
What are these metal contraptions you hold?


----------



## bandit571

Stick around awhile, and find out.

Even old bandit has been able to sharpen a plane's cutter!









and make some Moxxon TP, with it….

Where the "H" have YOU been???


----------



## ShaneA

Nice Terry. Looks like it went to a good home.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, that's amazing! *Congrats!*


----------



## mochoa

My prayers are with your brother in law Lucas!

Terry, great score on the DW! Glad to see Don get his first client! That thing looks way better in your pictures with the good camera.


----------



## Tugboater78

prayers headin your way Lukie, hope all goes well

nice score Terry!

i got to open a box today as well, an hour after i got home from the boat

from JayT



























all i had available to make a test run on 1/2 oak plank


----------



## bandit571

Just came back up from the Dungeon shop. It seems that my old "Franken/Bailey #5" had some nicks in the iron. Maybe 15 minutes later, I was doing a test drive with the newly sharpened edge









A collections of parts, that happens to look like a bailey #5. Right down to the Buck Brothers 2" wide iron from Home Depot. Grinder made a new edge, and a flat back on the BB iron. Beltsander cleaned that up, then a couple stones covered in oil cleaned the edge and the back. A little trip across some 2K paper, and then the test drive on some Pine









Black Walnut handles came from my shop, as well. Might some day drill the frog for the adjuster bolt. Frog never had one. Maybe a 1/4"x 20 hole for the small bolt?


----------



## JayT

Lukie, keeping Jesse in prayers

Terry, congrats on owning a DW type 1. She's a beaut.

Justin, glad it got to you on time and in one piece. You will enjoy many more shavings with that one.

Al, if you'd drop in more often, those metal things would make more sense.


----------



## Airframer

So, I am in need of some of your expertise here.

As was mentioned earlier this week in my gloat post I received what was advertised as a Stanley 1204. It looks pretty clean at first glance but upon dis-assembly and closer inspection I am not sure that anything on this except for the cap iron is from a Stanley.. Defiance model or otherwise.. but I may be wrong (probably am).

The frog does not seem to be made to fit the base and the base doesn't have any markings on it except "Made in the USA". It also doesn't look like any configuration that I have been able to find manufactured by Stanley.

I'll skip ahead to some pics. All the bare metal spots were done by me tonight. All mating surfaces were covered in paint which again is odd for a Stanley. I tried to show the gap between the leading edge of the frog and the base in a couple pics with a flat head inserted into the gap for illustration purposes. Any help would be great here.


----------



## bandit571

Just so happens, I have a Handyman #1204 in the shop









They seemed to have had red frogs, too









First photo was a #1205 jack plane, same pattern on the frog, just painted black.

Anything else? Oh, BTW, It should have had a red Handyman logo cast into the lever cap. Yours could also have been a Victor 1104.


----------



## Dcase

AF, it is probably an earlier Stanley Defiance plane… That gap under the front of the frog shouldn't be a problem. Most all of my planes with that style frog have a gap there. I don't know that it was designed to mate with the sole.


----------



## bandit571

The iron would have a stamp in it, giving the model #. Front knob looks like the wrong bolt was used.

Gap: scoot the frog back a bit, it is too far forward.


----------



## Mosquito

Little progress tonight. I couldn't get motivated to clean my shop, so I took over my dining table instead


----------



## Airframer

Thanks Bandit and Dan. I guess it is an early Defiance 1204 however I can;t find a model number stamp anywhere on here. All the blade has is again "Made in the USA". It measures 9" would that make it #4 sized or #3 sized?


----------



## bandit571

The Stanley Victor









Yours MIGHT have had a paint job, as well.









What is the lateral lever like on the end?


----------



## Mosquito

*AF* 9" would make it #4 sized


----------



## bandit571

It depends on the width of the iron, more than the length of the base. A #3 would be 1-3/4" wide when measuring the iron's width, while a #4 would be 2" wide.


----------



## Mosquito

a #3 should be 8" long.


----------



## Tugboater78

Af that looks just like the handyman I bought and picked out of box today.. different color, different frog bolts, and u lack the handyman cap.. but looks exact my iron says handyman hi203 my frog is a blueish color and the sole was grayish. The wood is slightly darker than babyshiet Brown.. I'd post pics but it's same as bandits…except the colors..it's 9 1/8 long and 2 1/8 outside width.. my frog bolts look like that victor and lateral adjuster is upside down U.. one last edit.. mine looks like bandits 1205 in color and style


----------



## Tugboater78

Btw who wants to make me a tote and knob for my grandpa's Stanley #5? tried to repair tote but it's a lost cause and it's just the hardwood anyway. Maybe some for my craftsman #4 I blogged about too.. the black plastic is not appealing


----------



## racerglen

And a question…my 605 and a half has no sign of paint in the cap lettering but I see Bob Kaune 
has a cap displayed that shows obvious black paint residue around the letters.
Wondering when that was used..and sheesh..he's selling a 605.5 -C at $460 and a smooth bottom for 500 !!


----------



## donwilwol

Glen, I've never seen a black background on a cap, but who knows, here is the site I use for typeing bedrocks, http://www.antique-used-tools.com/brtypes.htm


----------



## Dcase

AF, Many of the Stanley Defiance planes were only marked "Made in USA". I have a Defiance #3, #4 and #5 size and the only one that is marked Defiance is the #5.

Glen, I have a cap from a Bailey plane with black painted background










Is that what you are talking about? I think the cap on mine is from Type 13/14ish


----------



## JayT

Glen, my type 3 & 4 round side Bedrocks all showed signs of japanning around the cap lettering.



















On the 608, you can see the black pretty well around the LEY. The 606 is tougher to make out in the photos, but there were little bits of japanning left, mainly in the corners and centers of the letters.

So they were re-done that way.










I can't speak for the flat sides.


----------



## mochoa

Mos looking forward to seeing the finished jointer.

You know when I made my krenov plane I didn't have a band saw to shape it. I got a piece of BS blade drilled a couple of holes in the ends and used it on my hack saw frame. LOL. It worked! I thought I would throw that tip out there just in case you need it.


----------



## pastahill

1 Stupid question. Have the american and the english stanley the same numbers #10, #11, #12 etc. and the same castings, features for the age identification? Except of course the " Made in ….."


----------



## racerglen

Mines a flat sider, even went to the bench magnifier looking for signs, nadda..
Dan, that's what I meant, but Bob's is just pieces of black (one he uses in his B/R type study..
no black on any of my old stanleys..
Don W that's Bob's site..or his material..


----------



## Dcase

Finished tuning up another plane last night… This is not one from the collection I purchased. I got this plane off Ebay a while back and have been working on it on and off for the past few weeks.

This is a KK #36 and it is my first KK trans plane. I wanted to leave the patina on this plane so for the most part I left the plane in its original condition. The sole on the plane was badly worn though so in order for this to be any kind of decent user it needed a new sole.

I had a really thin piece of red oak in my cut off bin that was the perfect size so that is what I used for the new sole. I think this is the 5th or 6th trans plane that I have put a new sole on. I am getting a lot better at chopping the mouths out with a chisel.




























Here is a shot of the KK #36 next to my Stanley #35


----------



## LukieB

Another update on Jesse… After they took the dude off life support last night, his heart pumped too long, and his liver wasn't viable.

Pretty devastating news for everyone, here. We all though it was go-time. Thanks again guys for all your thoughts and prayers. And keep praying that Jesse gets the liver he needs, before it's tool late.

*Pastahill*, as far as I know, the Stanley numbering system was the same in both the US, England and even Canada.


----------



## racerglen

Sorry to hear that Lukie, hang in there..

Pastahill, Lukie's on it, universal numbering even on their Australian planes.


----------



## bandit571

Franken-Bailey #5









Just MIGHT be sharpened up…


----------



## Mosquito

At first I thought Smitty needed to buy this, to go with his #62, but then I saw that it's got a tote sticker, and decided Lukie needs it instead.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-NO-52-CHUTE-BOARD-NO-51-CHUTE-BOARD-PLANE-/370786192302?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5654944bae


----------



## waho6o9

Hang tough Lukas and have positive thoughts.


----------



## Dcase

^ I am really close to making an 850 dollar mistake…. Wow


----------



## racerglen

Dan, the doghouse could be warmer you know..just sayin'

;-)


----------



## Mosquito

might want to wait until it warms up, Dan. That way when you get kicked out of the house, you can live in the workshop lol

$850 doesn't seem THAT bad to me, honestly. Given a LN is $500 with out the #51 chute board. Granted, it is an auction, so no saying it'd stay at $850, but still.


----------



## ShaneA

Dan, you can do it! Just sell some more of your recent cache…lol. Dont see those too often.


----------



## Dcase

850 is actually a good price for the plane and board. I bet it gets up closer to 1500 or more.


----------



## Mosquito

so what you're saying, Dan, is that you're gonna put in a bid, in case no one else does, so you get another great deal? ;-)


----------



## Dcase

No, I closed the page so that I wouldn't be tempted. I don't have that kind of money right now… If I get a shooting plane I would get the LN. I cant see paying that kind of money for the vintage when you can get the LN new for 500. The LN is probably better user as well.


----------



## Mosquito

but you don't get the #51 for $500 with the LN


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Had to pop in, heard my name. 

RE: The #52, if I actually 'chuted' end grain, it'd be tempting. But I don't, so it isn't. At least, that's what I'm telling myself.

Besides, it looks easy to use, and that's just not the way I'm rolling these days.  Back to dovetailing…


----------



## Dcase

Made a little change to my shop set up… After buying that collection of planes I was in desperate need of storage space for planes.

Here is a picture showing the back corner of my shop. I had a desk in the back corner that I used as extra bench space..










I have now moved that desk out and replaced it with two large chest of drawers that I had. The bottom 4 drawers of the tall dresser are filled with planes. I also put the molding planes I got in the top cabinet that is hanging on the wall.


----------



## JayT

Ahh, the constantly evolving shop. I'm pretty sure the first answer that pops into most people's minds when asked "What's in your dresser drawers?" is not "hand planes". Oh well, good re-use of space, Dan. It looks like you are only missing one thing--a #52 chute plane, complete with #51 chute board.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice rework, Dan.


----------



## mochoa

Dan, really nice work on the sole of that Transitional, the mouth looks great.

And the shop looks dreamy man!


----------



## Dcase

JayT, Someday I will get a chute plane and it will more then likely be the LN. Only way I see myself getting a Stanley is if I find one in the wild for cheap.

Mauricio, closing up the mouths on the trans planes really does make a huge difference.

Thanks guys


----------



## bandit571

Just came in the mail, today









and after maybe a half hour in the shop









doing the edge grain thing


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Nice!~


----------



## AnthonyReed

*Dan* - I know you love your LN #102.









Taking cost out of the equation, would you have purchased the #60 1/2 instead?









Or was the size of the #102 the main selling point for you?


----------



## WayneC

I think both are useful. Another factor is the adjustable mouth on the 9 1/2 or 60 1/2. Another plane to consider is the Stanley 65. I have one with a hock blade that I prefer to my 60 1/2.


----------



## DaddyZ

Check out this woodbody

http://www.toolchest-site.com/5/william-robertson-miniature-tool-chest/


----------



## Dcase

Tony, The size and comfort of grip is why I wanted the #102. I actually have a Stanley 65 1/2 and its a nice plane but I prefer the 102/103 size.

For me the #102/103 size is just the most comfortable to hold and use with one hand. I also find it to be the perfect size for touching up small areas on projects and even shaping small parts. I make a lot of little keep sake boxes and stuff like that and it is just the perfect size plane to flush splines, dovetails and other joints on the small boxes. My LN #102 is by far the most used plane in my shop.

The lack of adjustable mouth has not been an issue for me either. The fixed mouth on the LN is set just right and I can take ultra fine shavings with no need for a tighter mouth opening.

I had both my Stanley #103 and #65 1/2 before I got the LN 102 so I knew before I bought it that it was the size I was most comfortable with.

If you have never used a #102/103 size plane before I have an extra Stanley #103 that I will let you have. There were a couple of them in that collection I purchased. The Stanley #103 is not a low angle like the LN 102 but it is the same size so you could use it and see if its a size that you like or not.


----------



## Dcase

Pat, that is even smaller then LV's mini planes… What a great pencil sharpener.


----------



## DaddyZ

I like the whole toolchest..


----------



## OnlyJustME

I wonder if he built the tool chest using the mini tools?


----------



## mochoa

If I had a LN 60.5 I would sleep with it under my pillow. That thing is sexy man.


----------



## DanKrager

Dan,
Here's something to make you feel better. 
https://www.finetoolj.com/ftj.php/auction/search Item 481 under the auction menu.
That's the competition.
DanK


----------



## Ripthorn

Alright, exciting moment for me. I decided that I would just try to make do with what I have, so I re-used the lever cap from this Siegley donor plane, went out and bought myself a tap and die set, made some set screws and tapped the lever cap sides. So, without further ado, the not-final money shots (still have some lapping and general cleanup to do):



















How does one retract the blade on these things?


----------



## donwilwol

Nice,


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Wayne and Dan. That is the insight that i was looking for. I do have a 60 1/2 but the mouth does not close very tight. It works okay and i like the size but i was curious about the 102.

I thought it was the size that you liked about it Dan but was not positive. I have a 110 size knock off and can imagine that a well built plane an inch smaller would be quite agile and handy. Thanks guys.

Beautiful work Brian.


----------



## Airframer

Thanks for all the help identifying that plane. I was just worried that I was taken for a ride once nothing seemed to line up on it.


----------



## Tugboater78

At its understandable… how does your chip breaker seat? I'm having a hard time getting mine to do so.. even with some honing .. could use some tips if anyone has some.. or maybe I'd be better off finding another..


----------



## donwilwol

Cap iron tips, http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/23761


----------



## Ripthorn

Nice blog, Don. I recently picked up one of those Makita grinders from my father-in-law. What do you tend to use yours for? I've jointer and planer knives on it, but it doesn't seem terribly well suite to planes and chisels, at least not in the little experimenting that I have done. Mine did come with the 240 grit wheel in addition to the 1000 grit, which is nice, but I don't use it as much as I thought I would. Maybe I haven't figured out the secret to it just yet.


----------



## donwilwol

one of those Makita grinders from my father-in-law. What do you tend to use yours for?

I bought mine a long time ago for planer and jointer blades. I've tried over and over to find a way to use it for plane irons, but I've never figured that out. I wound up buying a slow speed grinder.

Its hard to beat the makita for planer and jointer irons, but I don't use it for anything else either.


----------



## terryR

Brian, looks sweet! I hope my first infill comes out that nice!!!  I think the irons are just adjusted manually…

IF I had a LN 60 1/2, I'd have to remove Don's wenge infill from the bed before I could sleep with the LN!

...carry on…


----------



## Tugboater78

That is a sweet lookin plane Brian, thanks Don, I spent a bit of time reading back through your blogs last night, seemed I had read something along those lines.


----------



## terryR

Hey, Justin, are you still looking for a new knob and tote for your Grandpa's no.5?

I can offer to turn ya a knob at no charge…but the tote is more work. Also, it's hard to predict with 100% accuracy that MY tote would fit your plane tightly. You might have to add washers inside the counterbores, under the brass screw? Or re-shape the base a tiny bit?

I have a few no.5's and can make sure the tote fits mine before mailing to ya…PM me if interested…


----------



## Mosquito

Nice RipThorn, that loos sweet.

I got some scrap acrylic pieces from someone yesterday, and tested out an idea with some veneer samples I'd ordered a few weeks ago



















Worked well, so I'll probably end up going forward with this idea… it's for a computer case for a computer I want to build to replace one I just sold


----------



## BrandonW

Wow, that would be perfect for a low-light lamp or something, Mos!


----------



## Mosquito

Brandon, that's sort of the idea, in a way. I have a computer in my bedroom that can stream live TV from a TV tuner in a computer elsewhere in my apartment (in the living room, hooked up to my TV). The idea was to use this concept to make a greene and greene style lamp inspired computer case. I would do this on the front, and sides, probably.


----------



## BrandonW

Good luck choosing between flame and bird's eye!


----------



## Mosquito

curly it is! lol I think. I feel like that much birds eye for me would be too busy. I'm a little sad the curly bubinga sample I got is just way too dark to work. That would have looked sweet


----------



## chrisstef

Yea i vote for the curly, the birdseye looks like it has flies all over it IMO.


----------



## DaddyZ

I kind of like the birdseye. Makes it look like a lot of smaller lights


----------



## racerglen

Family picture !










rt to left..#7-C, #6, #605 and half-C #5-c, #5,-C, MF#10, 4 and a half with a chunk a cheek missing, #4-C, #4, my dad's #4 smooth bottom, amd a Stanley #3 from the Roxton Pond Quebec plant(it's in disguise, or denial..)


















Seems I inadvertantly antiqued the M/F logo by using AutoSol to try and polish stuff up.. the paint is Rust Coat International Harvester Red..
No planes or blades were harmed in this shooting, all were bedded on nice soft pine shavings..
;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice family you got there Racerglen

Way late, but concerning the chute board plane. Like Dan, I'm sure many have run into this predicament; as much I as I want to put together a nice set of bedrocks (or whatever you like), I refuse to pay the same or more than I would for a new LN plane. I'm sure some differ, but that's were I stand on it.

Further rant, maybe I'm buying the wrong vintage block planes. I like my LN blockies much better. My oldies are turds so far.


----------



## BrandonW

Let's face it, Bedrocks are awesome, but I'd take an LN over a Bedrock any day for a user. I'm not a collector and so I'm just interested in performance. Sure you can fix a Bedrock up and it will scream, but I think the LNs are just built a little nicer and they are made from better materials. Plus they don't have 100 years of wear and tear already. From an aesthetic point of view, I might prefer the Bedrocks with nice patinas.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm with you there, Brandon. I won't spend more on a vintage than I would on a LN, just because I don't have it in the budget at all. :-/


----------



## bandit571

Vintage planes at work









a little jointer work on some Walnut









And a clean up by another Vintage…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mos- I hear ya. The money I make from furniture is kinda my play money. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to swing a lot of the tools I buy. Think I've given Dan enough business lately to buy something LN…;-)


----------



## starringemma

Question about my new #2

It has a small brass adjusting knob, so I'm thinking it's a type 11 or earlier. But it also has a high knob which would make it later. But no ring on the base to mate the knob. Could it have originally came with a low knob?

I haven't yet taken the frog or tote off of it… I guess I should do that but I forgot to pack a screw driver when I left for Oregon.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Looks like it should have a low knob. What patent dates does it have Emma?


----------



## chrisstef

Emma- your NEW #2??? Sweeeeetttttt.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like a SW iron, and "blank" lever cap. I think the 2s don't fit in the type studies as well as some of the other bench planes. Is the knob rosewood'


----------



## donwilwol

we'll need the rest of the #2 story!!


----------



## starringemma

It was $40 and as you might have seen it has a chipped side up at the toe… but I wanted a #2 and other than the chip it is very clean There is no pat'd date behind the frog. The lateral adjuster only has STANLEY stamped on it and no pat'd date.

Ten minutes later:

Okay, I got the tote and frog off. Good thing we buy our fine silverware at the goodwill store. There are no markings under the tote or the frog.


----------



## donwilwol

$40 for a 2 is a great price. You did well Emma.


----------



## ShaneA

It is a score, for sure.


----------



## BrandonW

Great deal on the #2. You could sell the lever cap for $40!


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea. 40 semolians is a steal. Thats the stuff im talkin bout emma.

I can smell the rust in the air. Garage sales startin to pop up. Im gonna train babystef to smell out vintage tools. Got an early bead on a local sale next weekend.


----------



## starringemma

The color of the knob does not match the tote, I'm hoping that is a good sign. I want this to be a low knob plane that was fitted with a high knob. The knob is brown where the tote has more of a hint of dark, dark burgundy.

Did Stanley ever put high knobs on a base without a knob ring?


----------



## ShaneA

To me, the knob does not have a typical Stanley shape. It looks like its not rosewood, but tough to say from that pic. The tote, looks to be in great shape. With all the high quality handles I have seen roll through here recently, I am sure you could get something done.


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, I went to the BORG today, picked up a little hot rolled steel, and an infill shoulder plane has begun. Let me tell you, though, all the cutting is sure tedious. Oh well, hopefully it goes smoothly. I'll post pictures as relevant.


----------



## Airframer

I was just about to ask about the #2 Stanley Plane. What am I missing with this size? Is it that rare? All I know is that anything with #2 on it on eBay is pretty pricey. Fill me in on this guy?


----------



## ShaneA

They are somewhat scarce, and did not have as long a production run as the other bench planes. They are small, but still useful little fellas.


----------



## starringemma

ShaneA,

Yeah, the tote and knob are defiantly not a matched set… and that's what I was hoping for. I want it to be a type 11

It also doesn't have a frog adjustment bolt… Which I think started on type 11's


----------



## WayneC

Emma, check the inside of the brass adjustment knob for patent dates. That could give you a clue to the type and age. You will probably have to clean out some gunk.


----------



## ShaneA

I don't think my 2 has a frog adjustment screw either. It is a later type than yours. They are different animals, the 2 is all over the place.


----------



## starringemma

AF

They're 2nd in line behind the #1

you probably won't find a good #1 for under $120.00

*DISCLAIMER*
I almost have no idea what I'm talking about… but I'm working on it.


----------



## WayneC

It is probably somewhere between a type 5 and type 8 #2. Is the number cast in it's body?


----------



## WayneC

Oh and you probably will not find a good #1 under $700.


----------



## starringemma

WayneC,
No date inside the brass knob. and it's very clean, even the japanning is 99%

Shane,
Yeah, from what I've heard Stanley kinda just swept up pants off of the floor from the year before and throw them on the conveyer belt and sent them on down to Rosie the Riveter.










EDIT:
You guy's do realize that those WWII era planes were being made by women don't you? I don't actually know that I just made it up.


----------



## starringemma

No 2 is cast on the toe.

and nothing else.


----------



## starringemma

*Oh and you probably will not find a good #1 under $700. *

I will always try to remember to post a disclaimer when trying to sound like I know what I'm talking about.

"Fake it til' ya make it" is really what learning is all about.


----------



## WayneC

I'm thinking Type 8 on your plane.

http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/dating_flowchart.php#Types%201-8

#1s in good shape are very expensive. I purchased a LN rather than pay that much for an original.


----------



## shampeon

The #2 is about the size of a block plane, and a block plane probably does everything you'd need to do with a plane that small. But it sure is adorable.

Nice score, Emma. Even if you need to get a different knob, $40 is practically a steal.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hell, under $1k for a #1 is unusual…


----------



## mochoa

Mos I dont know that birds eye looks pretty cool.

Ripthorn, isn't there a way to put a metal cutting blade in the jig saw for the cuts in the steel.


----------



## Airframer

Well that is what I was figuring. I hadn't even thought of a #1 existing (though naturally it makes sense that there was…. ).

I have a few more Stanleys on their way to me… if I live through the process fo the postman dropping them off at the house (I really need to disable the door bell.. dead give away for the wife lol) I'll post some restore pics of them. So far there is a No 5 that I got for $6! Also a No 3C and 4C on their way.


----------



## donwilwol

I won't have much time to work on the infill today, but hoping tomorrow.

Emma, if it doesn't have a frog adjuster then it's not a type 11. Sorry. Cherish it anyhow, or I'll give you $50 for it 

I'm on my phone or I'd post yet another picture of my vintage Stanley #1 in its special box. Man, don't you hate guys who are always bragging about their #1!


----------



## Ripthorn

Maur, I made the cuts on longer pieces that way but you can't really use a jigsaw on a piece that is three inches long. I'm convinced that the initial cutting and flattening will be the most time intensive. Peining might give it a run for its money though.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Don, i'm always bragging about my 12 not my 1. 

Ripthorn that's where a scroll saw comes in handy.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is back home from work. NAP TIME first, then there is a few pieces of black walnut to work into something









4/4×6" x 90" long. and there is two of them!









Might need to make a table…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol OJM!

Bandito - those look gloat worthy bro.

Shop clean out day at Stef's house …


----------



## terryR

Stef, I thought we were all cleaning MY shop today? 

Emma, awesome score on that no.2! I agree that they were made from misc parts…every one I've seen up close had a mis match of parts from differing eras. Maybe that's why some no.2's seem to sell for such a high price…they have matching numbers so to speak?

I can still offer you a new knob if you can send me measurements. I know you want to make it yourself, I'm the same way!


----------



## Ripthorn

Unfortunately I don't have a scroll saw, but if I was smarter, I would have left the piece long, trimmed the width with the jigsaw, then cut off the shorter lengths. Chalk that up to the lessons learned on this project.

Stef, I'm going to be doing a similar cleanout of my shop soon. I have all the offcuts from a king sized bed build, so I have a gigantic pile of scrap waiting to get burned.


----------



## Mosquito

Don, I thought #2's never came with a frog adjustment screw, regardless of type? I've got a post-SW era #2, with nickled lever cap, and orange around the logo that's got no adjustment screw…

I started the shop cleanup yesterday. Have a nice pile of shavings in the middle of the floor, waiting to be put in a bag. It's more annoying when you're trying to sweep canvas lol


----------



## donwilwol

your right Mos, for some reason I was thinking that was only on the #1. Leach confirms,

the #2
This plane never came equipped with the frog adjusting screw that was offered on the larger bench planes, nor did it experience the changes in the frog's receiver, save for the first (H-shaped) to the second (broad machined area) designs (see the #3 for an explanation and images of the changes in the frog's receiver). And for those of you who follow the type studies religiously (keep in mind that Stanley never knew about the type studies when they were making their stuff), this plane doesn't follow the study very well. It seems as if the Stanley employees, given the task of making #2's, were off in their happy, little #2-land, oblivious to the changes made to the plane's larger brothers. No model of the #2 has the patent date(s) cast into it, behind the frog.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I could really use some help cleaning out my shop. Anyone want free room and board and 3 squares a day? lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Only thing missing from Stef's pic is a neanderthal in the background. Now that's a cleanout…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol the neanderthal was behind the camera Smitty. Fires still goin. At this rate ill be one eyeing it into the evening. Bonfire=beer consumption.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I love me some beer and bonfires…

Ok planelovers…my veritas bevel up jointer debacle. What is the point of having a bevel up jointer if I have to a very steep bevel (45 degrees like ol Schwarzy says) for it to not have ridiculous tearout on oak? I get the irons on the veritas #7 and my SB #8 equally sharp, the BU#7, terrible tearout, the #8 has very little problems.

Furthermore, the sides of the veritas jointer aren't square, so I can't take advantage of the low angle to chute end grain. Could be my inexperience, but this plane isn't adding up.


----------



## chrisstef

You're welcome any time Red.


----------



## ShaneA

Stef, your fire pit looks a bit cultish. All that is missing from the pic is a gang of dudes in long robes.


----------



## chrisstef

If by cultish you mean badass and dudes in long robes means a bunch of hippies smokin funny cigarettes and drinkin beers you nailed it Shane lol


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds like my kind of cult…well maybe not so much on the robes.


----------



## donwilwol

As long as there's no transitionals in there!


----------



## bandit571

I got three planks edge jointed from that walnut. Trying to decide whether to face plane each by themselves, or wait ( kind of hard to do) until they are glued up into a table top? There MIGHT be a fourth plank added to the set. The rest of the planks will be used for a base of sorts. THAT base is still in the planning stages.









Drawing up a "Plan" in my version of Sketchup. Mostly the plan is done in my head. REAL sketchy work, there,LOL


----------



## donwilwol

Last fall my wife and I were antiquing and I came across a nice anvil in a shop we go to a lot (where I bought the coopers plane). The price marked was $185. I've seen a few others since, but always in the $350-$450 range. For some foolish reason I decided to pass and kicked myself ever since. Well, we went back today, and low and behold, it was still there. I didn't make the same mistake twice.

I wound up paying $125 with the base, hammer and some kind of insert. And yes, I'll probably do something about the yellow, although its beginning to grow on me.



















And of course I managed to get a few plane as well. A #6 anyone. One of them is a pre-laterial in exceptionally good shape.


----------



## ShaneA

Throw a weight guess at me on the iron banana Don…


----------



## Airframer

That anvil is badass beyond words! I really want to get more blacksmithing tools but my current Gov owned garage isn't conducive to having a forge installed lol.


----------



## donwilwol

maybe 150#


----------



## Airframer

In other news I have a scrub plane project on it's way.

I was browsing the bay this morning and saw this guy with 1m left and 0 bids starting at $7.99. I should be able to make a somewhat no 40ish scrub out of it. I just have to fix the cross pin and make a flat sole for it to replace the curved one.

Buck Brothers Warranted Cast Steel Plane with Beveled Blade and 2R Beveled Base


----------



## donwilwol

Air, that's kind of a cool looking plane. I'd say the wood is an add on. Maybe its not needed?


----------



## bandit571

Pattern maker's plane.

Been using this as a scrub on some walnut









Be surprised at how well it works with a small cambered edge









Just $8 Scrub plane in a #5 size.


----------



## Airframer

Don, that is kinda what I was thinking. I does look like an after thought added on.


----------



## bandit571

AF: Called a Pattern Maker's Plane. They would add a different "sole" for the patterns they were working on. The iron part would just bolt on to the wood sole. Make a long round-over in a casting's pattern? Make a coved sole, and plane the "reverse" to it. Change soles to a different profile to make beads, or filletts along and edge in the pattern. Iron sole may or not be flat enough to work on it's own. It was designed to have those wooden "shoes" applied instead.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ iron banana. Nice score Don.


----------



## Airframer

Thanks Bandit ;-) I think I am going to just go with a scrub plane conversion on it.


----------



## bandit571

End of the day, planes are put away, walnut boards are in "Glued up" mode









And to think, I still have two other red froggies elsewhere..









Three board top, 17.5 by 30ish long. Will need to do something with the ends, maybe a gentle curve?

Yep, I will be going back over the top, with a few planes…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef, I think that's a sweet fire pit. I'm plan on making one this summer. Got a nice spot where I need to burn out a tree stump. The kids love "campfire night."

I was surprised you guys didn't have any thoughts on my BU jointer problem. I'm thinking about sending it back.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scotty is the LV BU expert…


----------



## ShaneA

No BU planes for me Red, so not even an amateur thought from me.


----------



## chrisstef

Ditto what Shane said. I can barely wipe my own a$$ nevermind wrap my brain around a BU


----------



## Dcase

I am a couple days behind on here… I got that nasty stomach flu that is going around.. Was up all night Thursday getting sick and I don't think I even got out of bed on Friday… Hope none of you guys get it…


----------



## WayneC

Having posting issues. See my later reply.


----------



## bandit571

All of my BU planes look like this









As for squaring the sides to the sole:

Make a jig to hold the plane on it's side

Make it so you can hold the jig onto a belt sander

Set the jig to make a 90 degree cut on the beltsander.

Clamp plane into jig, turn on beltsander

Keep checking until sander has made the side uniform. One side is now a 90 degree from the sole.


----------



## WayneC

Red, the point is versatility. You can have several blades and swap them out for different jobs. For shooting I would have chosen LN or a Stanley BU over the LV. If you have one try a 5 1/2 in your shooting board.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Already had that one weeks ago Dan. I know how you feel.

Red it wouldn't hurt to give them a call and ask advice or if the sides are supposed to be square to the sole.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The veritas BU isn't designed to be square on the sides. It's slightly oval shaped on the sole. I probably shouldn't have dropped 3 bills on a plane til I knew more about BUs. But how's a guy to learn? Only reason I would consider returning it (it's not "defective") is because they said if I'm not happy with it for any reason, just send it back. It seems to work much better on softwoods….which I rarely use. Thanks enduring my dilemma guys.


----------



## Ripthorn

On the wife's tablet but I made good progress on the infill today. Kind of slow going with the cheap mild steel as it requires lots of lapping. Next time I'm totally getting precision ground stock. I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## donwilwol

Red, I never got the whole bevel up thing. I've got a LN #62, and its a great plane, but I wouldn't spend the money on it again if I had it to do over. I don't see where it does any better than any other plane.

If you want a plane for difficult grain, look for high angle.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, I'm glad you picked up that yellow anvil before someone tried to make it a decorative piece!

Regarding fire pits, mine just looks like a well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, congrats on the Canary Anvil!


----------



## Airframer

Just finished up with my 110 I got at a flea market last month. For being such a small plane this guy so far presented the most challenges. So many tight spots to try and get into. No shavings shots for this guy yet. The current blade is mostly cheese so I have a new one on the way and shavings to follow it's arrival.

Before (on the right):










After:




























And of course the updated family shot.. now to get started on the 45 I think..


----------



## bandit571

I now have two "Sargent" block planes. One has a 6"~ long base with an adjustable mouth, and a lateral adjust lever. The other is 7"~ long, fixed mouth, no lateral adjust 9 unless a small hammer counts) Short one has a black cap iron, the long one is shiny. Now the fun part, these cap iron are the exact same things. Under each of them are the numbers "306" and "307". One size fits all? The longer one uses a wheel to set the depth









While on "Shorty" there is a wheel that runs up and down a bolt in the base.









Would those numbers be referring to a model number based on length?


----------



## waho6o9

Maybe exchange it for another plane that you really want BRK.

I'm sure the folks at Veritas (Lee Valley?) will understand and accommodate
your wishes.

Maybe get a plow plane or a tricked out block plane.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don- I feel like I keep coming to conclusions you've made already concerning planes, irons, etc. Does that mean I'm on the right track?;-) I was also already thinking, "for a little more money I could buy a high angle 4 1/2 from LN." Now we're getting on to the handplane of my dreams. Infills haven't entered my slumbering psyche as of yet…lol.

Waho- I never hesitate to buy from Lee Valley or LN because their return policies are great. I just wish they made regular #7. I only ordered the BU because they don't even have a bevel down #7. A small part of me wonders if I kept it, and tried it down the road, if I'd like it with a different perspective and more experience. That's happened to me with tools before.

Af- dig the block planes. The ones with the domed lever cap always feel better in my hand.


----------



## Airframer

My #3C arrived today (well yesterday but I just made it to the mailbox today) and much to my surprise it's a Sweetheart! It has it's issues more details found in My Blog


----------



## bandit571

Project for a smooth plane to work on









Don't have a 113 for the ends, so a beltsander did them. Lots of knots in that top, too

Have three more walnut boards to mill up









Might be fun with just hand planes…


----------



## donwilwol

*HELP from you guys who ebonize*. I bought a bottle of white distilled vinegar, and stuck some steel wool in it 2 days ago and nothing is happening. I made sure its real steel wool. What did i do wrong?


----------



## Airframer

Don, from what I have read you should be using cider vinegar. I'm not sure why the differance but every tutorial I have read are very specific about the cider vinegar. Give that a go and see what happens.


----------



## terryR

Don, I think the soup takes 5 days to 'cook'. I've used it a lot on Mahogany and cherry…


----------



## terryR

...Aaahhh…heat the solution, Don, it will be ready tomorrow…

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/techniques/ebonizing_wood


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin for a good hit off the crack pipe? Id suggest seeing this seller …

W Butcher Plane 1819-1825 $250

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/atq/3658344740.html


----------



## donwilwol

be worth the trip just to get *whatever* he's smokin!!


----------



## donwilwol

i just filled the jar with old rusty nails and set it on the wood stove. See what that get's me besides bitched at by the old lady.


----------



## chrisstef

I figured youd be the closest Don and lol @ gettin bitched at. All the scrap roasting yesterday must have funneled in through the gable vent leaving our bedroom with a rather distinct odor. I know the sound brother.


----------



## Ripthorn

I used white Vinegar. It took about a week and I would give it a shake every evening.


----------



## donwilwol

Well, thank god I read the article Terry posted. After seeing the obnoxiousness gas statement I figured the woodstove may not be my best approach. I'll heat it with the heat gun in the shop. I should be able to get out there for an hour or 2 before work tomorrow.


----------



## terryR

^darn engineers…
RTFM.


----------



## Charlie5791

Yes…. I've started on the slippery slope and it's all your fault!



Ok…. so now I'd like to get a shoulder plane. Would a Stanley 78 be a good choice? I see several on CL and many not too expensive with all their parts.


----------



## Mosquito

Made a bit of a pile workin' on the wedge this afternoon










'nother step closer


----------



## waho6o9

Nice symmetry and proportion Mos, me likey.


----------



## Dozuki31

Bit of a Tool Gloat:

I find that flea markets on long weekends are usually not as good, because there aren't as many vendors. But I headed out anyways, and I am sure glad I did. There sitting on the first table I walk up to is a No 8C. I've been looking for a good user No 7 or 8 for quite some time now. I give the plane a look over, and ask how much. $20 bucks. I didn't have to think about that one for very long. The plane is in great shape. I need to remove the light rust and fix the tote, but that's nothing major. Enough talk, here's some pics:










Producing shavings without any sharpening.



















Next to its little brother No 5 (picked this up last year)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice work Mos, that buggers gonna be sharp.

Dozuki- Sweet find. I don't have much luck with flea markets in the midwest.


----------



## BTimmons

*Dozuki31*, that is definitely a gloat worthy find. You basically got that 8c for 10% of its going price.

Out of deference to longstanding LJ tradition, I am obligated to say, "You suck".


----------



## bandit571

Toolbox arrived in the house tonight (finally brought it in from the van)









Inside were some goodies. Like a tote to replace the one my grandson broke. And a little plane









That cuts a "V" groove. there is also one in the tool box for coves, as well. Also in the toolbox









About a dozen lathe chisels for the lathe down in the Dungeon Shop. It has been sitting around, sans chisels, since the shop opened. Maybe now I can use it??


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm, so I contacted a craigslister about a #12, which in turn is a #12 1/4, but when he emailed me back he said he also had a #112. Leading me to the question …. whats it really worth, lets say with original non-toother iron? Would you guys swap a piece of that mahogany i just gloated about for one?

I dunno why but ive got a serious hard on for a #112.


----------



## OnlyJustME

What mahogany? I probably would for both of them.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh nothin special OJM, just some 13" wide run of the mill stuff that popped up in the warehouse at work … 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/48275


----------



## chrisstef

Seller just got back to me and is asking $150. I think i would offer him up a piece of the mahogany and $40 as my max. Obviously id need to see what kind of shape its in first.

Viable offer?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Oh that's all?
Probably about $50-$70 a board depending on type of Mahogany. All the #112s i've seen have gone for near $100 and more. Currently the lowest one i saw was up to $77 on ebay. If the 112 and 12-1/4 are in usable shape of course i would make the trade.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats kind of where i valued at too Matt. Around $10 a bf. I think its a no brainer on my end but it all depends on how he feels ya know. I cant imagine 13" wide mahog is easy to come by so that might drive up the value a little. I hope he's got a little wiggle room at $150. Id only be willing to part with one piece keeping 2 for myself. I cant imagine hed be willing to go for the " 2fer" deal but who knows. Im mostly interested in the 112.


----------



## chrisstef

No deal on the barter. Apparently hes got lumber that will out live him. I will be stopping up and taking a look at his stuff this week though. If anyone has any strong interests in anythign let me know. He said he had to "dig up" the #12. If someone has to find a #12 theyve gotta be loaded down.


----------



## dbray45

My wife got me a new plane for our annivesary - how sweet it is.

She got me the new Lee Valley Bevel-Up Jack Rabbet Plane with the new steel blade. I have not had the time to put it to any tests yet but with a quick test drive on a piece of ash, it is looking to be a really nice addition to the plane till. When I get the time to run it through its paces, I will do a review. Between work and work, have not had any time.


----------



## BTimmons

So, my Stanley #6 and I went on a time traveling excursion this weekend...


----------



## bandit571

Put a couple planes to work, this afternoon









My #6c working over some rough sawn walnut. Several pieces were less than perfectly flat, too. Didn't seem to bother that plane. Once things were flat, and almost smooth









Sent a couple smooth planes along the surfaces. Four aprons were milled up.


----------



## 33706

Nice planes, *Bandit!!*

*And now, for you Stanley historians*: Did you know, Stanley made door hinges with the 'Sweet Heart' logo?
Here ya go: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Antique-Vintage-Stanely-SW-Sweat-Heart-Hinges-Gate-Barn-Door-Craft-Steampunk-Old-/251254285190?pt=Architectural_Garden&hash=item3a7fec2386


----------



## Ripthorn

I put a couple planes to work trimming up the walnut infill for my infill shoulder plane. I love my sharp jack plane! I don't love the spinning hunk of metal that peeled the side of my pinky, though. Maybe I'll love it once it's finally a plane (and my finger is healed). I'm just glad there was no major damage.


----------



## CL810

There is a *Vaughn & Bushnell* made *Zenith* plane listed on eBay now. The seller has written the history of this plane in the description.


----------



## waho6o9

April Fool's joke?

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=70671&cat=51&ap=1


----------



## Mosquito

doesn't look like it, it lets you add it to the cart…


----------



## waho6o9

Cool, they look like some great plane blades.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I think it would be more of an april fools joke if you got a free plane with purchase.


----------



## Ripthorn

The spider vise was the april fool's joke, and it was awesome! The nice thing about those PMV-11 blades is that they are cheaper than the IBC sets, and from what I have heard, better steel.


----------



## BrandonW

That spider vise is pretty sweet, though.

I've heard pretty good things about the LV replacement irons and I think I'll give one a try the next time I need a new iron. Still not sure if that PMV11 still is too strong for me though.


----------



## racerglen

Hunh..missed the spider vice and can't find it ;-(


----------



## CL810

*racerglen *- click here to view all the April Fool's Day tools.


----------



## racerglen

Thanks CL810 !
"Bleeding edge technology"

;-)


----------



## waho6o9

http://lumberjocks.com/Timbo/blog/35309

Fellow LJer Tim on an excellent remake of a block plane.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## BrandonW

If it were only that easy…


----------



## Ripthorn

Yeah, that's all just basic physics on the board. I spent 6 years doing that and more in school. I've been married 9 years and have figured out less than in the first two years at school…


----------



## BTimmons

Chris, do you have a Cliff Notes version?

It's strange having another Brian T. around here.


----------



## CL810

Here's the device that was made by one of the students in that class.


----------



## chrisstef

BT - i do have the cliffs bit id have to zip the file. Its still 37mb and written in hieroglyphics.


----------



## OnlyJustME

That board is all wrong. he forgot to carry the 7 half way through. No wonder we can't figure them out.


----------



## JayT

Like that control board CL810, explains things perfectly


----------



## JayT

Two new pickups to show off and one big question.

First is a V&B 803 off the bay. It was a BIN at a reasonable price that I caught an hour after it was posted. All it really needs is sharpened and waxed. I won't know what to do with a plane that doesn't need work.










And found this one at an antique store on my lunch break today. It was just too interesting to pass up.
I haven't ever seen a coffin smoother with a tote before.



















It is stamped Ohio Tool Co. and 5 on the front.










Blade stamp










Tapered iron measures 3/16 thick at the business end.










The most intriguing thing about it is that the tote is designed for a right hander only. It is asymmetrical with a sharp ridge on the left side of the tote. Very comfortable to hold in the right hand, but impossible for a lefty to use.




























Anyone else ever seen anything like this or have any idea of its age?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nice pickups Jay. I've seen the coffin smoothers with totes but none that are specific to righty or lefty. So instead of just switching hands and going the other way you have to unclamp the board and flip it and clamp it again.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice ones, Jay. Yeah, I've never seen anything like that tote either. I usually like to switch hands when planing and so that wouldn't really work for me.


----------



## Ripthorn

I started a blog on my infill shoulder plane build, you can find it here. Here is where the plane stands at this point:










And here are all the pieces that will make it up:


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nothing like learnin lessons the hard way Rip.

Putting my recent Fulton 3709 (#3) through it's paces yesterday.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Got a shot of my Craftsman family. In Rough-n-Tough condition. All i've done with these guys is sharpened them up so far. 
Left one is a #5 size and stamped on the side of sole is #5CBB but bottom is smooth. Anyone have any info on this? 
Middle has no size markings. They may have been ground off since it looks like some one didn't know what they were doing with an angle grinder on it. Did Craftsman have a 4-1/2 size? the Blade is 2" wide but the body of the plane is 1/4" wider than the #5 and a bit longer and wider than the other #4's i have. 
The right one is a #107 block plane and usually my go to block plane so far. Might just be the sharpest one i have right now but i haven't really used the others i have much yet since i haven't had them as long.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Recently acquired a Stanley#5 that doesn't need much more than a tote repair. Any thoughts on type from the type study gurus?


----------



## donwilwol

Onlyjustme, I'd say type 8 or 9 with a later SW iron.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks to everyone for the ebonizing help. The steel wool never dissolved, but the rusty nails and heat did the trick. This also has several coats of dark walnut danish oil. More to come.


----------



## Ripthorn

Looking great, Don! Tote seems to have a very art deco thing going on. Not my personal style, but I can certainly appreciate the design and craftsmanship. Also, how did you put the cove on your bun? I ended up using a cove bit in a router table for mine, but not quite sure that it is exactly what I had envisioned.


----------



## OnlyJustME

So the iron is not original to this plane? What would have been the right logo? The arched or V?


----------



## LukieB

OJM, All my type 8s have this guy on them….


----------



## JayT

OJM, check here for a good type study with pictures.

Looks like a Type 8 or earlier, as the 9's have two patent dates cast in the bed between frog and tote and "Bailey" cast into the toe.

Edit: from the pic of the lateral adjustment lever, it is a Type 6 or 7. The easiest way to tell is whether there are patent dates inside the brass adjustment knob. Yes, it is a 6, if not, a 7, assuming all parts other than the blade are original


----------



## terryR

Wow, you guys are making infills look like fun to build! Hey Don, when will you have 'kits' ready for sale? 

That ebonized walnut looks fine and dandy…bet it really glows next to brass!


----------



## mochoa

Rip the infill shoulder plane looks awesome man. Cant wait to see it finished.

Don, the ebonized walnut is looking amazing. +1 to what Terry said. Its going to look amazing with brass.

Yall are going to make me have to move the infill project further up my list.


----------



## mochoa

Hey guys, I got a second replacement #62 from Stanley. I have to say their machining is iffy but on the bright side they are responsive and will keep sending you a new one until your happy. They even included a couple of gifts with my plane. A tape measure and a tripod flashlight. 









This new plane will need a little work but it's a keeper. 
-The sole needs some flattening (concave across the width which is easier to flatten) but the sides are square to the sole which is a huge plus.









-The other issue is the mouth closes up way too tight even at its most open position. So it will just need some grinding to open up the mouth. Not a big deal since the mouth is removable which means I can do that at the grinder. 









So all fixable issues. I don't mind, especially at that price compared to LV or LN. At the end of the day I'll have a good usable low angle jack.

It really makes you appreciate the price of a well-made tool that is ready to go right out of the box. LV and LN are expensive for a reason it seems.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stanley shipped you a replacement plane that had a mouth too tight to use? Unbelievable…

I'm very glad you have a tool to use, and totally understand it could go on forever so taking this one isn't a bad move. But seriously, is anyone in New Britain paying attention?


----------



## Mosquito

I agree with Smitty… At least they sent you a plane that you can finish making for them, so it works right.


----------



## mochoa

True, true, what I have realized from this experience is that you cannot expect a truly premium plane from a company that is not in the business of making premium tools. They are just not built for that kind of attention to detail.


----------



## chrisstef

I think youre spot on wit hyour assesment there Maur. I bet that Stanley saw the market for which their older tools command and realized they needed to get back into production but did not understand that a hinge, latch, and hardware does not command the same tolerances that hand planes do. I bet they didnt adapt their QA/QC to tighter tolerances for planes. Kind of a shame because as a brand they have clout but as usual, they dont know how to capitolize on that. Hell im down the road from Stanley … so if anyone out there is listening .. im available, not cheap, but im available.


----------



## OnlyJustME

That mouth piece is just their version of a zero clearance plate. Better tight than loose


----------



## mochoa

lol. OJM I'll take zero clearance over what I got the last time. The last one had a mouth that was about 1/4" wide at its tightest. Thats harder to fix.


----------



## JayT

They could have that much attention to detail, but it would involve higher production costs. Stanley is run by accountants instead of tool people and has been marketing to Wal-Mart for so many years that the philosophy has greatly changed. Whatever costs the least to produce is what they now consider to be the best choice, regardless of quality or function.

Since they purchased DeWalt/Porter Cable, look what has happened to the PC brand. They were once premium woodworking equipment, but now most are home-owner grade. I'm scared to see what happens to DeWalt in the next 3-5 years. Anyone think that if Wally World wants that brand in its stores, Stanley won't make it happen?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Looks like i have a type 6 with the wrong iron. old iron was probably used up and replaced at the time of the SW heart logo.


----------



## CampD

Refreshed the 151 I bought last week.
Turned out to be a sweetheart.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## TechRedneck

Some time ago we had a discussion about the new Stanley #92. I bought one because I wanted to trim up some tenons and just wanted it. I like it except for the sharp edges. The other day I was using it and had enough, took it to the belt sander and rounded off the edges then cleaned them up with a file and a bit of sandpaper.

It feels much better and works like a dream. It is solid, true, with little lapping needed.




























Gave my re-habbed fillister a drive too.


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, it looks great. Are those just regular cap screws keeping the lever cap on? Good idea, there.


----------



## donwilwol

Are those just regular cap screws keeping the lever cap on?

Yes, and if I ever find some that are slotted, I'll buy 1000 of them!!


----------



## Mosquito

nice work Mike. I like the eased edges
-

Wow, Don. That's about all I've got


----------



## TechRedneck

Don:

I am at a loss for words….


----------



## mochoa

Dan that is beauty man. A real work of art!

Mike, I have the 92 also, I need to knock the edges off of mine.


----------



## JayT

Just fabulous, Don! Looks like you've moved on to type 2 DW's already. (type 1 being converted iron bodies)


----------



## BrandonW

I'm speechless, Don. Wow just wow!


----------



## CL810

Yoda has delivered! Beautiful!


----------



## JayT

Yes, and if I ever find some that are slotted, I'll buy 1000 of them!!

Don, you mean something like this?


----------



## donwilwol

yes, where are they?


----------



## JayT

They are called fillister head machine screws. Since you are already ordering from them, McMaster-Carr carries a whole bunch of sizes in steel, brass and stainless.


----------



## donwilwol

wow, thanks JayT. I'm not sure why I didn't see them. I'll order some up.


----------



## bandit571

Teaser alert 2: First coat is on:









the bottom, and the top









50/50 BLO/Poly.

I am off to work, see ya in the am….


----------



## donwilwol

lookin good bandit!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Awesome Infill Don. Marvelous. Simply Marvelous.


----------



## TerryDowning

Lakeside Jack plane I just finished.

https://skydrive.live.com/embed?cid=DADE84084FE6576A&resid=DADE84084FE6576A%21748&authkey=AHm_jTb9bL-EmCw

https://skydrive.live.com/embed?cid=DADE84084FE6576A&resid=DADE84084FE6576A%21746&authkey=AGiE0Ll2-u79zPg

https://skydrive.live.com/embed?cid=DADE84084FE6576A&resid=DADE84084FE6576A%21747&authkey=AJdY1edfR57XG4Y

Click here for the before pics


----------



## donwilwol

I'm looking for suggestions for the next infill.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll take a 4 1/2, pin assy as above…


----------



## ShaneA

Well, since you asked Don. A shooting plane and/or small block style plane. The shooting plane will be a nice addition. You could base it on the looks of the Brese plane. If you do a block plane, maybe go pretty fancy on the wood. Zebra, cocobolo, lacewood…something with some movement to it.


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, on my short list to build are a matched shoulder plane/bullnose rabbet plane set, a small smoother, a full size smoother, a panel, and a miter plane (okay, it's not that short of a list, but whatever). I would think one of the really small smoothers would sweet (like Brese has). Also, I don't know if you've seen it yet, but I have a serious hankering to build a "mouse" plane like the one here


----------



## Ripthorn

New post on the infill shoulder plane blog here. Don, you are too quick making those, I thought I was cruising along, then you post the finished product already!


----------



## terryR

Brian, I thought you knew…

Don has a staff of highly skilled elves that work in his shop around the clock. And, I mean, VERY highly skilled workers.


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, that is in stark contrast to my three little elves, all of whom are very poorly skilled workers. Though, I suppose they could have done a good job on the peining, since the love hammers…hmm, this isn't a half bad idea (said staring off into space)...


----------



## mochoa

Don, I vote for one of these.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Terry - Don has not come clean on that fact though….

p.s. He has magic lumber/wood too


----------



## All10fingers

I would like to pose a question to the restore junkies out there. I have what I believe to be a type 15 #4 Stanley. Body is not great , but I de-rusted the body and it is a user once it is finished up. My problem is the tote screw broke flush in the plane body. Arg! Nothing to grip and the angle makes it tough to re-tap. I will try (cause it's fun) but any ideas on the tap size? Should I go bigger or smaller than the 12-20 of the original?
Thanks in advance to all the tool-heads!


----------



## donwilwol

Why not get an easy out and extract it.


----------



## TerryDowning

Thinkin' the same thing here Don.

FWIW I was able to get replacement tote and knob screws for my 5 and 6 planes as well as frog screws and the machine screw that holds the front part of the tote to the plane body from Stanley parts.


----------



## Ripthorn

An easy would work. I might tap it to 1/4×20 tpi just to make life easier, but I can also understand keeping it stock. Either way will work.


----------



## RGtools

*Don* I was thinking a replica of the one at the top of this page…would be a nice homage of sorts.


----------



## woodcox

Stanley no.70 box scraper. Anyone know something about this? Use? On ebay now for $25.


----------



## derosa

Swiped the pic from the original post, mostly because I have no space to really work or take decent pictures. I have gotten to use it and based on it I clearly don't get my planes as sharp as I should. This plane had only one glaring defect that I saw which I fixed by swapping the adjusting knob to an earlier brass version. Looks even better now and really is one of the planes I have really wanted. Simple, basic but a work of art in its own right.

Been following the infill postings, really impressed and would love to start making something as well.


----------



## DanKrager

I've never figured out why those are called "box scrapers", woodcox, but I find it handy for planing lightly concave surfaces like a chair seat. Can't tell you much more.
DanK


----------



## BrandonW

I believe they're called box scrapers because they were used to scrap off labels from wooden shipping crates so that they could be reused.


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks, Brandon. If I got it really sharp would it take the labels off cardboard too? I don't get too many wooden crates, but I find myself re-using cardboard boxes quite a bit and taking those labels off is a real pain.
DanK


----------



## woodcox

Pretty good info on blood&gore of them. Should have looked there first. Intresting, thanks guys.


----------



## Dcase

Posting to catch up.. Waaay behind.. That darn flu had me knocked out for a good 5 days.


----------



## bandit571

While finishing that little walnut table, noticed a few handles were being "neglected" ( or so they thought) so, using the same blend as on the table









and laid out the six most in need. a look at the "new, and Improved" handles?









and the other half of the group









and the ones whom didn't need any rework









Look closely, you MIGHT see a couple block planes hiding from the brush work. Good thing they are all metal…

Oh, BTW, second coat was also applied to the table









Mix for the finish was 50/50. half BLO, mixed with Minwax Fast drying Gloos Poly. Mixed up a tub for the first coat, and am still working out of that tub today.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don- add my vote to Mauricio's pic on your next infill. I might have to start saving my pennies to buy a DonW original one day;-)

Thought you guys might enjoy this pic of a hand plane lovers idea of babysitting. "Sure hun, you can go for a run. I'll keep an eye on her." I can't believe how well our 2yr-old navigates that kindle.


----------



## mochoa

LOL Red, great pic. I need to try that one next time. She is adorable.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, that table turned out nice.

Dan, That #4 looks familiar  Your daughter is rather adorable…


----------



## RGtools

Red, That is a great shot. It gives me paternal stirrings.

But lets quash that for a moment. Tell me about the sharpening station behind her…I want one.


----------



## mochoa

Red I like your bench with the drawers in the back. I think I may do something like that instead of making plywood base cabinets. And I can make it taller for joinery/detail work.


----------



## mochoa

Red I know this is kind of a silly question but do you have plans for that or a sketchup drawing?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for the kinds words on my little apprentice. She's our 3rd and final, so I'm soaking it up.

Dan- definitely the no. 4 I got from you. Your sharpening job is working better on that QSWO than mine…but I'm working on that.

RG and Maur- Your asked…so here's my ramblings;-) That's my old $175 workbench (Schwarz/pop. woodworking article) recently demoted. I added the drawers later. Really just a plywood box, plywood locking rabbet drawers, clear pine drawer fronts. 
I have a woodcraft slowspeed grinder (it was $99 on sale recently) with the veritas tool rest. Works pretty well, although I'm anxious to see Dan's set up because his bevel grind is much nicer than mine. Might just be experience. 
Anyway, it's funny than you say "taller, joinery work" Mauricio. I've decided this bench is too short to remain a sharpening station. My stones are actually on the taller countertop type bench at the back of my shop. Back there under the stereo:









I realized I like a really tall bench for sharpening and joinery….so that's on the docket this summer. Build a shed to get a lot of crud out of my shop. Mauricio, might want to check out the one in this book:








Darned if I can find a link with a good pic of the joinery bench under that till.. There's lots of good ones in the book. So, that's the plan: a new, long and tall bench against the back wall. Sharpening station on the left, moxon vise on right, till mounted above. 
Like Tolpin says, a guy can attach it to the wall so it doesn't need all the beef of your planing bench. But it will be more like a bench than base cabinets like your thinking Maur.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, Red! You have a great workspace.


----------



## Dcase

Very nice looking shop ^

To grind the primary bevel I use a newer Ryobi 8in high speed grinder from home depot. Nothing special about the grinder itself. I did upgrade the wheel to a Norton 3x cool cutting wheel, the blue wheel. I also have the Veritas tool rest but I do not use the jig that you can get for it. I do have the jig that holds the iron square but I do not like it at all. I am much more comfortable doing free hand on the tool rest.

I will try and do a sharpening blog this weekend… I really don't do anything all that special though… Maybe its best not to do a blog and just make it appear that I am doing something special : )


----------



## mochoa

Here is a picture of it Red. I have the book and love it. I was also thinking of a 6' Schwarz power tool bench and maybe a smaller more elevated joinery bench.


----------



## LukieB

*Red*, Nice pics, good looking kid you got there, probably didn't get it from you did she? Bought that book a few years ago, read it cover to cover in like 2 days, good stuff. Nice looking shop as well : )

*Bandit*, the walnut table looks awesome, as do your totes, nice work.


----------



## mochoa

Have you guys checked out his Tool Box book? Another must have. The eye candy is off the charts.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's the one Mauricio. Think I'll add drawers and change the layout though. I was not aware of his toolbox book. Something tells me that has the rest of the ideas I need for my joinery bench/till build. My power tool shop is evolving into a hand tool/hybrid shop.

Dan- Amazed your able to get that straight of a grind freehand. Take your time with the blog, I know they take a lot of time. I've had to save mine in a work doc so I can work on it when I get little snips of time. Then just cut and paste em over.

LukieB- Yes, my kids all kinda look like my wifey. That's fine with me. She's the looker around here;-)


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, cleaned up the rivets and rough cut the escapement. Need to find a good way to finish shaping the escapement. I have been using a sharpening stone in the dremel and it beats the pants off of using files, but still pretty slow. I also cut the initial opening for the mouth. Next up, finishing the escapement, start shaping the body, and get the bedding ramp to extend through the sole piece.

Red, I'm sure jealous of the shop space!


----------



## Mosquito

me too Ripthorn… but I make do with my 10'x13' spare bedroom lol

little #5 1/2 on the night.


----------



## mochoa

Looking sweet Mos!

Red check out that book, it has tool chests, wall cabinets, worksite boxes, etc… I dont thing there is much info on benches or saw tills though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Maur- That toolbox book is on the way. Sure it's full of good ideas and tools to drool on.

Mos- It's impressive what you get done in a spare bedroom with hand tools. Our house is just your typical 3 bdroom split level. But when we found this particular house, where the garage has about 6 more feet over to one side, I said "we'll take it.";-) I can still get the wifey's minivan in when I roll away the jointer, so everyone's happy.

The kiddos hooked me up bright and early for my bday today. Somehow I think they used my credit card though..lol:









Go Red, it's your birfday, we gonna party like it's your birfday….


----------



## Mosquito

Now those are some sweet birthday presents. Happy Birthday Red!

Thanks  When I eventually go house shopping, I'll be keeping a good eye on the garage situation as well lol. I almost rented a house instead of an apartment. It was only a 800sqf house, but had a 22×40 detached garage lol


----------



## terryR

Looking good, Mos. I kinda want an all wood bench next time…

Happy, Happy, Red! Nice score from the family, too! I just bought Jim Tolpin's book photographed above…already have The Toolchest Book. +1 that everyone should have that toolchest book!

Just say no to pegboard…


----------



## Dcase

Happy Birthday Red… Some nice gifts indeed.. I have that LN block plane and it is by far the most used of all my planes. Hopefully you enjoy it as well.

Mos, I really could have used a shop like yours over the winter. I am very fortunate to have a large shop and although all the space is nice there are things I would trade that extra space for.

There are times that I enjoy having my shop detached from the house but then at other times I feel so far away from my family. If I had a shop attached to my house or basement shop I would be able to hear the kids playing and stuff. Sometimes when I am out in my shop I feel like I am missing out on what ever the kids are doing inside. On the flip side of that it is also really nice sometimes to be away from the kids and away from everything.

If I had a basement I would have some kind of shop in there but I don't have a basement. My house is close to Lake Michigan and the water level is high so a lot of houses around here are built up on walk outs or they just don't have a basement. A walk out basement shop would have been lovely.


----------



## Mosquito

Well Terry, I am using metal bolts, and metal barrel bolts on the front stretcher 

It is nice being able to work on things off and on too. If I want a drink, it's only like 10 feet around the corner. Back to the computer to look stuff up? Another 20 feet from there. It's also centrally heated and air-conditioned. Though I could do with out the carpet/canvas tarp lol

I've often debated whether I'd rather have a garage shop or a basement walk-out shop (My parent's place has a walkout basement with a cement patio, and that's what I use a lot in the summer when it's not wet outside).

I think my ideal shop would have a covered patio on one side with double doors. That way I could wheel the bench outside and work there. I don't mind going in and out with stuff, if it means I get to work outside 

Anyone ever thought about putting skylights in their shop?


----------



## Dcase

Earlier this week I got a package in the mail from Terry with some very nice block plane knobs. I was really in need of a couple and he was nice enough to turn some for me. He even threaded them for me. Thanks again Terry!

The first knob went on a Stanley #203 that was missing the original. The knob is Bolivian Rosewood..


----------



## terryR

Dan, my keeper of sharpening knowledge friend, you are welcome! I'm glad they fit.  That freekin' B.Rosewood gave me a rash from my ears to my bollocks, and an upper respiratory infection! Think that might be an allergic reaction?

I mailed the rest of that wood to Don! 

Ahhhh…the shop of our dreams…Is there already a forum for that one? Mine is soooo huge I cannot afford to heat or cool it until major insulation work is attached to major framing job…yikes! The building is one of those steel q-huts the army uses. 30×40 feet, 14 feet tall. I love the space. I just haven't finished the framing, etc. Luckily, I have a covered porch to provide some heat relief in the summer.

Also, my shop is across the paved road from our house…seems like a mile away! Inside the goat fence, so I have to rig a pallet on a dolly to keep the darn goats out when the doors are open! jeez. But, NO GOATS in the shop! ya know?


----------



## chrisstef

Happy birfisday Red. Looks like the fam tool good care of you!


----------



## waho6o9

TR making some fine traditional looking block plane knobs for
fellow Dan the sharpening man of gossamer shaving fame.

I betcha Don appreciates the gesture as well.

How cool is that?

TR rocks! Plane on.


----------



## chrisstef

And i will like a fully outfitted shop. Neither of which will be found here jenny.


----------



## ShaneA

Lol^


----------



## shampeon

Weird. I would like to meet a Rumanian forum spammer.


----------



## Mosquito

Saturday afternoon workout… done


----------



## Mosquito

And another just for fun


----------



## CL810

Nice pics *Mos*!

Too bad Jenny isn't on the hunt for some good looking benches. How about a hand plane with a slow touch?


----------



## donwilwol

still in ugly mode, but here's about 6 hours worth of the new smoother.










pay no mind to the little red droplets. I put a little of myself into all my projects.

*Mos*, nice pic's.

Sweet knobs *Dan*. Nice job Terry. More wood from Terry yeehaaa


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, how thick are those sides? It's looking great so far.


----------



## Mosquito

or the paper towel in the back ground? lol

Lookin' good Don.

Thanks for the comments guys. Been doin' a lot of work on the bench today.


----------



## chrisstef

If ya aint bleedin, ya aint workin hard enough. Way to be Don.

Btw - im taking note as to where all the DW originals are going sobthat when my son starts rust huntin he'll know where the goods are at.


----------



## Dcase

Love the shots of the 5 1/2

Don, you are on a mad tear punching them infills out. The blood adds some nice character.

Terry, I am allergic to oak but not quite to that extreme. I have only had effects from it when I breathed a lot of the saw dust in. Even then I don't get any physical symptoms, I just feel like crap for a day.


----------



## terryR

Ooh, love the coffin smoother, Don! Blood, sweat, and tears, huh! 

Dan, that weird allergic reaction hit me on top of the stomach flu…bad for a few days…


----------



## mochoa

Mos, great progress, were rolling now. See aren't you glad you have your LJ buddies to push you along?

Happy birthday Red. That's a bunch of sweet gifts! You'll love that toolbox book. I haven't even ready it I just look at the pictures. lol

Dan I hear you on the shop. The garage is nice because I can hear if the kids start screaming and I can run in and help out, though most of my work is done while they are asleep. The thing I don't like about basement shops is that you have to get more serious about dust collection because of the limited air flow. With a garage I can get by with a shopvac and open garage doors.

Don, another masterpiece in the works. Sweet!


----------



## waho6o9

Happy B-day BRK!

Enjoy your day and the fine presents you received.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

How about a hand plane with a slow touch? That had me rollin for a while….lol

Thanks for the bday wishes fellas. Had a great day. Little Husker spring game involved. Didn't see the shop much, but that's alright. Well, I did make my brother-in-law and father-in-law try a hand plane for the first time. People aren't really allowed to visit my shop without trying a tuned plane. So, I put the freshly tuned 606 I got from Dan in their hands… and let them go to town on a big chunk of poplar. They were all smiles. 
I am one blessed dude;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Sounds like a good philosophy Red… all who enter must make shavings for the plane gods…

It's true Mauricio… that's one thing I love about LJ… keeps me movin'


----------



## terryR

Well, here is another walnut knob/tote for your approval…Just finished last night. Both are headed for Justin's old Stanley no.5 which belonged to his grandpa.

I still don't have a router in the shop to help round over these totes from square lumber…but this time I used small chisels to remove the bulk of the waste before starting with the rasps. I also left a score of chisel marks in the unfinished bench top…ooops…I'm sure they'll show up nicely with the first coat of oil! 










...now time to finish the Bench!


----------



## donwilwol

Nice work terry.

the definition of a good bench is one that takes the chisel marks and keeps them away from the flesh.


----------



## chrisstef

Truth^


----------



## bandit571

Ok, latest project is delivered to my Front Parlor. Winding down in the Dungeon Shop, while awaiting the next project









Not the planes are resting, either









Some even were getting a sun tan









Even two that are awaiting to be shipped out









Planes in the first picture had just had their handles re-done.


----------



## donwilwol

And a family shot


----------



## GMatheson

Great looking family Don.

Out today to a tool sale. An entire show dedicated to vintage tools. I only picked up a few items today since I ran out of money. I picked up a type 11 number 3, a nice looking 140 and had a 102 thrown in with a pair of saws I posted on the saw forum.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How about a game of 'Spot the #50'?


----------



## terryR

Awesome family shot, Don! My goodness!


----------



## DanKrager

Do you suppose a guy could make a set of half round or fingernail wooden shoes for a 45? I can't afford to think about buying a set of shoes for these planes, but I used a fingernail edge without a shoe and found out why not to do that. There is no support to carry the blade out to the end of the cut.
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

I suppose if they (a set of half round or fingernail wooden shoes) where made in the first place, a guy probably did it. What's life without a challenge?

Although Emma made a good point a while ago. If it was done during the war, it may have been a lady maken 'um


----------



## Airframer

I started cleaning up a bit in the shop so I can get back to work on my bench build. Job #1 was to find a temporary home for my growing hand plane collection. It aint pretty but it works pretty good.


----------



## Quaternion

Airframer, that looks familiar!










These are my planes awaiting restoration. Mostly from a lot of 6 I bought on eBay for extremely cheap (I think $16 + $13 shipping, and then the $16 was refunded because one of the planes was damaged in shipping) for a couple of #4s that looked worth it. I'll rehab a couple of the others and give them to friends, and probably keep the junkers for parts.

Here is another eBay lot haul: $13 *including* shipping:










I want to get into molding planes eventually, I figured at that price I'd happily pick up a couple of junkers and see what I can learn. Neither seems old or expensive, so I don't mind messing up while learning to restore them. The spokeshave is just a bonus - it's in much better shape than I thought, although it may take some care to take apart - some of the screws were obviously steel, so everything is rusted together pretty well now. How do those top nuts work, do they adjust the blade, or just pull it tight to the bed? [Edited to add picture of spokeshave knobs.]


----------



## renners

Hope you don't mind me asking you guys, but there's something hand plane related I'm curious about, and who better to ask?

I'm wondering about the naming convention for hand planes. A No. 4 is a No. 4 whether it's made by Stanley, Record, Quiang Sheng, LV etc, as is a No. 3, 5, 6, 78 etc,.

I presume at some point in history a meeting was held between manufacturers of planes and numbers assigned to different designs according to size, width, purpose. Or was it a case of selling the rights to manufacture a plane assigned a number by the designer (Bailey?)


----------



## donwilwol

*Renners*, I've had similar thoughts. Pick up many of the vantage planes and sit them sit by side, you'd swear they were off the same assembly line. But remember, these were different times. The regulations we take for granted were not in effect. It was what I believe is a "if you can't beat them join them".

Stanley and Bailey had their own battles, but for what ever reason, Stanley dominated the market. Many followed. Some, like Ohio tools, played little tricks to differentiate. Ohio Tools placed a zero in front, like 08, 03 etc.

Some didn't follow. Like Millers Falls. Their numbering is totally different.


----------



## donwilwol

ebonized walnut infill shooting plane. Just sayin!!


----------



## shampeon

Wow, Don. That shooting plane is gorgeous. Where do I sign up?


----------



## ShaneA

You are going to have to do it Don…what choice do you have at this point? : )


----------



## Airframer

OK, gonna throw this out there… Does anyone have a #18 or 60 1/2 they are looking to unload? I would prefer a 18 but either or. I have been sniped 6 times now on eBay and I am 'bout ticked off at this point and would rather give my money to one of you anyways lol.

So yeah.. Preferably a #18 condition not too important as long as it is not missing parts or #60 1/2


----------



## donwilwol

Ian, that's a brese shooter. Basically is the same plane I just made except for the knob on the side. I guess I gotta make one.

Air, I've only got 4 or 5 #18s. None for sale, They sell before I get them refurb'ed. Keep at it.


----------



## Tugboater78

Happy bday BR! That new infill is awesome work Don. Those are sweet Terry, can't wait to get them installed! I been working on adding another 100 sq ft to my shed out back the last couple days.


----------



## shampeon

Don: If you do make a few, and accept orders, I'm interested. That combo-steel and ebonized walnut-is boss. Just finished a shooting board the other day, and was thinking I need to get a dedicated shooter, one with a knob on the top. For whatever reason, I dislike the hotdog knobs for cast iron planes.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don, the latest is my fav to date. That shooter would be pretty slick as well.


----------



## Mosquito

I want a plane that's comfortable to use in a shooting board… I currently use my #7, and it's not all that nice to hold…

And I'm not sure you have any idea how amazing this was


----------



## mochoa

Smitty I didn't see the 50, I was too busy smilling at the twisty mallet.

Don, that's an amazing family shot man! A full set of infills, your in a pretty exclusive club buddy! I'm jealous.

Shooting plane!? Cant wait to see that one.

Mos, awe hell yeah! How nice is it to finally plane a piece that is sitting flat on the bench and it doesn't move at all? Sweet!


----------



## Mosquito

I didn't know what to do with my legs and/or feet… I think that's the first time I've ever planed anything with out having to hook anything with my leg, or steady it with my knee, or foot… amazing.


----------



## mochoa

lol, how sweet it is…


----------



## stonedlion

Not so random Sunday night plane photo. This is my Stanley #3, Type 7, all dressed up in a new Cherry knob and tote from LukieB. Looking very smart! Good job Lucas, they look great and fit very well.


----------



## Mosquito

Dang that thing is clean. I thought it was a LN at first glance.


----------



## LukieB

*Don*, wow the family looks amazing, absolutely amazing. Spectacular work

*GMatheson*, Very nice haul there, I love my 140, you'll get lot's of good out of it.

*Airframer*, Your collection is looking awesome. I've got a 60 1/2 that I've restored and am planning on listing on the bay soon, shoot me a PM if you're interested.

*Mos* Congratulations!!! Bet that feels good. What's to become of the lowly workmate now???

*Richard*, Looking good, glad you're happy with em.


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - gotta love it man. As far as Lukie's question to you, are you and Brit still going to have a simulatanious multi-continental workmate bonfire? I hope so, like really hope so. Id even buy the accelerant.


----------



## donwilwol

I'll except orders and offers. I have no idea how to price these things. I know brese gets about 2 grand for the one pictured, which is the same price as his smoothers. I guess you just pick a number.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys. As for the workmate, I'll probably keep it around for a while. At least until I've got a benchtop solution for joinery. And I don't mind it for cross cutting stuff. I just clamp it in there, and cut til I hit the workmate, since I don't care anymore lol


----------



## racerglen

Mos.. Just say NO to the bonfire !
It's been your salvation..Habitat for Humanity ?


----------



## Mosquito

lol yeah, it makes a decent enough sawing station. I'll probably end up having to replace the top at some point, and the handles are falling apart anytime I use them… hmmm. All wooden workmate using 1.5" wooden screws?

And anyone need a LV should vise screw? It kind of became redundant when I ended up making the wooden screw…


----------



## BrandonW

I keep my workmate around when I want to do stuff outside and enjoy the weather. But it stays outside--no room for it in the shop.


----------



## chrisstef

^ A fitting home for a dirty dog. Heeerreee Workmate …..


----------



## Dcase

Mos, that had to have felt good planing on a good solid bench.

Don, great family shot

I worked on some wood body & transitional planes this weekend. It was nice taking a break from all the metal dust that I get from the other planes.

This one is made by Auburn(sp?) Tool Co and has a Buck Bros iron. Plane was in rough shape so it was a fun challenge to get it working again. This plane had a throat insert in it so someone had already closed up the mouth once before. The insert they used was worn though so I popped it out and put a new one in. It's not pretty but the mouth is tight and square.










The Buck Bros iron had a lot of life left on it but it needed a lot of work. I love these old thick irons but holy crap it takes forever to grind a new bevel on one. This is probably the only iron in which I spent more time grinding the bevel then I spent flattening the back. I think I put a good 4 to 5 hours time into getting the iron sharp.










The rest of the plane was left alone. I am liking patina a lot lately.

Here it is back to life and in fine working order…


----------



## mochoa

Sweet shaving there Dan! Nice pics.


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Dan. I've got a Fulton jack that had a similar treatment for closing the mouth.

Hopefully once I get the bench done I'll start making some more headway on some planes that need some attention…


----------



## mochoa

Dan I have one of those and a always go back to it despite the other planes I own. Its just so comfortable to hold when doing a lot of rough work.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I agree that they can be nice for a lot of rough work, especially if you have one where the mouth is wide.. I have a few trans planes that I use for heavier stock removal. I also have an old coffin smoother that I like to use to clean up dirty wood. I used the coffin with a #5 over the weekend to clean up some Mahogany pieces that have been sitting outside in the yard for the past 10-12 years.










Some more pictures from this past weekend…

I spent a little time working on a trans plane as well… Didn't keep the patina on this one.

Smoothing out the sides with my WR #3


----------



## OnlyJustME

I've been wondering about using aluminum on the planes. I believe stanley made some all aluminum body planes and Don just used some aluminum on his infill. Doesn't the aluminum rub off on the wood and leave track marks?
I've worked with aluminum a good bit and the raw stuff turns my hands black. How does it not do this to wood?


----------



## Dcase

OJM- Here is what Patrick says about the Stanley Aluminum planes on the Blood & Gore site. Pretty much answers your question better then I could in my own words.

"One of Stanley's dumber ideas, as can be inferred from their short time of offering, was the aluminum planes. The bed and frog on this plane are made from aluminum, which makes the plane lighter. This was the supposed appeal of these planes, that they are lighter than the iron planes. That, and that they weren't prone to rusting. Rosewood was used for the knob and tote. Despite all these swell features, the planes were a miserable flop.

They'd be useful tools if you were planing over your head all day, but not many of us do that. Since aluminum oxidizes easily, these planes leave despicable skidmarks (for lack of a better word) on the freshly planed wood. The planes - those that were used, that is - also tend to develop a very ratty look to them. The surface of the aluminum becomes riddled with dings and scratches making them blech to even the casual Stanley collector"


----------



## chrisstef

"these planes (Read Tony) leave despicable skidmarks (for lack of a better word) on the freshly planed wood (Read Tony's undies). "


----------



## OnlyJustME

Ok that's what i thought. Thanks Dan and Chrisstef.


----------



## Dcase

Bronze soles can also leave some streaks on the wood. I have had my bronze LN 102 leave behind some light black marks. I have only noticed it a handful of times so its not like it does it every time. When I do get some streaks I just take another pass and apply less pressure. Maybe the bronze leaves the marks when you apply heavier pressure? Just a guess. Never the less a light pass has always done the trick to remove the skid marks.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a few of the aluminum planes, (besides the one I just built) and haven't had a tracking problem. I used the little smoother I made this morning before work.










I was making a rolling rack for under my drill press. I got tired of everything piling up on the drill table.










I like the way the little smoother came out, but I doubt I will make another one using aluminum. I had to try it, but next ones will be steel or brass/bronze.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Not too mention the war that Aluminum has with Steel.

I just have a bunch of aluminum around and never thought to use it for something like that until Don did and thought i was missing something.


----------



## donwilwol

If I had it, I'd use it. I like the A5, it works pretty well for a light plane. What I bought was 1/8". 3/16" would be perfect.


----------



## Dcase

Don, that cart for under the DP is a great idea. I got bits and stuff piled all around my drill press.

I have never used an Aluminum plane before so I had only posted what was on the B&G site. I didn't know Don had one. Good to know they can be decent users. Leech was rather hard on them but he is like that with some planes..

I ran into something interesting while taking apart a plane this weekend. I was working on some of the wood planes from that collection I bought and one of them had a little surprise in it..










The bedding for the iron had some kind of cloth? material covering the wood. Why this was interesting to me is because I remember hearing or reading Paul Sellers talk about how he cuts out a piece of shelf liner and puts it between the iron and the frog. I believe he does this as a way to reduce vibration or something along those lines.

In all the planes that I have taken apart I had never found any shelf liner or material between the iron and frog/bedding till now. It was just neat to find.


----------



## OnlyJustME

You are remembering correctly Dan. Or we had the same dream. duhn duhn duuuuhhhn

Maybe i'll give the aluminum a go sometime in the future. too much to do right now and i'm still suck on this forum.


----------



## mochoa

Dan do you think they did it to dampen vibration or to close up the mouth opening?


----------



## DanKrager

Dan, could that be flat belt material? Kinda looks like it…and would be appropriate for the era??
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've lost a stationary power tool as of tonight.

Table saw motor needs brushes (I think; does blue light and slow startup mean brushes??) so no longer hits operating speed. Had to rip a 1x tonight; first time I used the radial arm; the second rip came up and I reached for the Atkins. Done and done. I may be on the road to being a RAS-only shop, not sure.


----------



## Dcase

Dan, it is like a belt material.. Kind of like the yellow tow strap stuff.

Mauricio, it could have been put there to close up the mouth..idk… When I saw it I just remembered Paul Sellers talking about putting something behind his irons so that was just what popped in my head..

Smitty, I don't know that I could make it w/o a table saw. My planer needs a part also so I have been w/o that for a few months now. It has kept me from wanting to do any bigger projects.

I don't know much about electric motors so I cant help with your question. What kind of TS do you have?


----------



## marcuscraft

Well thanks to this thread, I suppose I can now consider myself a collector of sorts. I have no use for a scrub plane, but when I saw this one for sale for next to nothing, I had to pick it up.


----------



## chrisstef

Marcus, you dog. You suck! Killer score of the scrubadubdub.

Smitty - sorry to hear the TS is giving up the ghost, did it spew the magic smoke?


----------



## Dcase

Marcus, if you get that scrub plane nice and sharp you may find it very useful. A scrub plane is really handy to have for heavy stock removal and shaping. I use mine rather often.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Shhhhh dont tell him that Dan.

So Marcus, since you don't really have a use for a scrub plane how much do you want for it? 
You wouldn't want to deprive it of it's purpose and leave it sitting on a shelf unused right?


----------



## marcuscraft

I'll concede that you're probably right Dan, but I just do not do either regularly. I'll be honest, I'll probably stick to power tools when it comes to removing large portions of wood. I think the real sign that I might have a plane problem was when I bought another no 5…just because.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Where was the problem Marcus?


----------



## marcuscraft

...bringing it in the house without my wife catching me!

the good thing about these old planes is that so far I've been able to get away with "Oh, that old thing. It's been in the basement forever". Kind of hard to pull that off with a new bandsaw.


----------



## chrisstef

Just wait until you're sending them to the neighbors house for delivery Marcus.


----------



## JayT

I'm trying to figure out how to get the city to give my shop it's own mailing address to avoid those situations.


----------



## CL810

P.O. Box boys. just saying…


----------



## bandit571

Hand her the keys to the car, and a few $20s. have her go to the store about the same time as the mail delivery. Out of sight, out of her mind….


----------



## OnlyJustME

lol I'm wondering if i could sneek a 20" bandsaw past her. Probably not though. She's the one that pays the credit card bills.


----------



## Dcase

Marcus, I usually stick with power tools for that stuff too but there are times when it is just quicker or safer to just pull the scrub plane out.. It is a nice plane for carpentry work also.

When I covered the wall studs in my shop I ran into several studs that where sticking out really far at the top of the wall. The studs that were sticking out were making it hard to put the plywood covering on so I just grabbed my scrub plane and took out the high spots in the studs. It was quick and easy and made it so the wall covering would sit a lot better. You cant really get a power tool to do that task easily..

It may not be often that you need it but I just think its a plane that is handy for any woodworker or carpenter.


----------



## bandit571

The sargent bros, out for a sun tan
 








A 306 and a 307???


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, I hear you man, I'd like to think I could live without my TS, I don't use it much but I don't plan on giving up using plywood so I'll keep it around (I may upgrade it actually)

Have guys seen this blog on Tote Repair. Pretty cool trick, he runs the base of the tote along the TS fence to make a parallel cut which makes clamping the patch easier. 
http://www.wkfinetools.com/tRestore/planes/fixTote/fixTote-1.asp


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio- I had seen that blog before but I totally forgot about it. Thanks for posting it. I will use my TS next time I have to do a fix like that…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I used the #40 scrub on the roof last spring to level some framing that was done poorly by past 'tradesmen.' Made quick work of it, and there's no other tool (short of a disc sander with 16 grit paper) that would have worked.

Gotta love me some Scrub.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur / Dan - Motor will be removed (quite easy to do on the Eisenhower-era 10" Craftsman / King-Seeley table saws) and taken to a motor shop for repair. In the meantime, I'm strictly hand saws and RAS. We'll see how it goes, I'm up for it. I used the Simmonds (G. Bishop) depth-adjustable 'backsaw' last night for a pair of dado cuts, and it worked like a dream.


----------



## JayT

Mauricio, I don't know if it was that blog or another, but that is how I've fixed a couple of totes where the horn was broken off. It works really well.


----------



## donwilwol

I am so glad this all started because my wife insisted on going antiquing!! And the new tools? Well they are to fix the old one!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anyone looking for a #220 block? Great one on the local craigslist, let me know. $20.


----------



## donwilwol

That's creative thinking right there.


----------



## Mosquito

There's a #40 on craigslist somewhat near me right now for $35. It looks like painted hardwood tote and knob.


----------



## DaddyZ

Smitty ^ that plane is on backwards…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You know of 'low angle,' but this one is 'low profile.'


----------



## Mosquito

Great, now Smitty's getting into the low riders…


----------



## bandit571

Working away in the Dungeon Shop ( after a After-work Nap) using a few old pieces of cast iron









Going to try to blog about the morning. Seems i had one piece of walnut left over, and some mystery wood









Even got out an out saw









Stay tuned…..


----------



## BrandonW

On the 220, the lever is closer to the end of the blade which adds a little more stability. It's a pretty typical mod that all the cool kids are doing these days.

I was thinking about writing a blog on it or something.


----------



## 33706

LOL I was mystified by that #220, Smitty!


----------



## bandit571

I did find a use for that Corsair C-5 jack plane,









Put a big, old camber on it, and turn it loose on some nasty looking wood.









Hey, it works…..


----------



## mochoa

I thought I had posted this question earlier but I don't see it above.

Do any of you have a clever edge planing shooting board you use? I know Poopikat made a pretty sophisticated one a while back.

Check out this one, Its cool but I just don't like how big it is, storage would be a pain. 









I think the same could be achieved with a couple of ½" boards to elevate the work piece off the bench. Have both boards clamped to the bench, you could then plane to a line with the plane riding on the bench top? Having to tighten clamps could slow you down if you have a lot of boards to do though.


----------



## Mosquito

wouldn't that be where the holdfasts would come in though?

Speaking of holdfasts… I should post that in the workbench thread, nevermind


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, I have to try it with the hold fasts in the dog holes.


----------



## DanKrager

This shooting setup works pretty well for me. The "bench hook" (it just works like one) is also useful for push or pull sawing. 









DanK


----------



## bandit571

Working down a plank, for a Random Photo









Photo #1









Photo #2









Photo #3









and let's not forget the edge grain. So, here tis









and the plane









Maybe I should post this where there is a big fight going on about how to do just this? Really????


----------



## planepassion

Mauricio, using a TS to cut a tote break parallel to the base is a pretty gutsy move in my opinion. I tried jointing the broken edge of a tote on my router table but gave up after the tote flew across the room and I lost my nerve. I chronicled the tote repair here.


----------



## Airframer

RE: The table saw and tote repair… Wouldn't it be just as effective and safer to just use a miter box and back saw?


----------



## planepassion

Airframer, that's what I would suggest. However, it's tricky to clamp the tote in the miterbox so that the break and base are parallel. I'm thinking it doesn't need to be perfect however. Just good enough to allow a good clamping to hold the repair piece in place until the glue dries. I used my shooting board to flatten the broken beaver surface. It worked well enough. I used 5-min epoxy plus 1/8" glue holes to affix the new beaver but even this wasn't enough because the repair failed in use several months later.

After that I went with plan B and got a cherry tote and knob from Hardware City Tools. Love the feel of them by the way.


----------



## BTimmons

Fixed up a spokeshave that I acquired thanks to this thread. Well, Mr. Krager to be exact.



















Details here.


----------



## RGtools

Good to see that you got a curve maker Brian. Leave it to this crowd to take care of you.


----------



## Airframer

*Random Handplane News*

I started on my 2 #4's tonight. One is a Defiance #4 and the other is a Stanley No 4 that had been previously "Restored" and by that I mean the previous owner had sprayed everything black fully assembled so when I got it everything from the lateral adjuster to the bed was black. All I have done to it so far is remove as much paint from the spots that shouldn't have it with a wire wheel. It is off to the bath and the defiance is waiting patiently in line. I plan to set one up with a camber and the other as a smoother. Neither are in horrible shape over all but will get the usual treatment.

The Defiance..









Stanley #4









I also have these 2 on their way to my door  A SW #18! and a #130.. The 130 looks like it will be fun to play around with.



















And on a completely random note.. I made a leather strop tonight :-D


----------



## WhoMe

OK, I know we have talked about plane blades and some of the makers of aftermarket ones. BUT, I cannot remember any conversations regarding O1 vs A2 vs stock Stanley (in this case). I just read a recent review on the Veritas blade chip breaker combo here on LJ and it just got me thinking about this.

From everything I have read, O1 sharpens easier but doesn't hold a edge as long as A2.
Whereas A2 is much harder to sharpen but also keeps the edge longer. 
Both seem to better than a stock blade.

So, has anyone gotten one of each and did the sharpening and life till next sharpening experiment? Care to share your experiences?? Especially on the sharpening side, preferably with water stones.


----------



## Dcase

WhoMe, The A2 irons take a little while longer when grinding a new bevel. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that they are a lot thicker though. Honing a secondary bevel on the A2 steel really doesn't take much if any longer then it does to hone the O1/vintage irons.

The A2 do seem to hold an edge longer but to be honest I don't notice a huge difference. It seems like I have to hone my A2 irons just as often as my vintage irons.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Question for the esteemed panel of Hand Planers.

What would you do with this protruding shelf edge?
- Leave it
- Shape it to the curve
- Add a detail
- Add a bevel
- Or ?


----------



## donwilwol

add a return, slightly larger so it looks planned, maybe with some sort of detail, but I'd leave it just as a capped return.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Chamfer the two top edges and leave it.


----------



## Airframer

Aside from the #18 and #130 I mentioned above add a #120 to the list of new acquisitions  I think I need professional help at this point lol..


----------



## JayT

I think I need professional help at this point lol..

Why? You seem to be doing a good job shopping on your own, so you don't need a professional shopper and there are already professional enablers helping on this thread, so I can't imagine what other kind of professional help you might need.


----------



## ShaneA

I vote shape it to the curve Smitty.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I think I would curve the ends down..


----------



## waho6o9

Shape it to the curve.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Gents, for all the input.

I will do a slight radius cut to return the bottom edge of the shelf to the sideboard, leaving the top edge as-is. It'll take some rasp work, I think, so re-shaping saw handles might be a transferrable skill after all.


----------



## Dcase

I have a HUGE problem!!!

This was just posted on my local CL a couple days back… The post is from a thrift store.. They have planes! LOTS of planes!!! I have been to this place before and they don't mark stuff up really high… I have to go look. I cant not go. I am about to head over on my lunch break… I will regret it if I don't at least go look..

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/atd/3715806071.html


----------



## Mosquito

That looks sweet Dan!


----------



## DaddyZ

^Dan there is only 1 in the whole group that is even any good..



Good Luck keeping money in your pocket !!


----------



## OnlyJustME

It's only 10 hours to get there. i'm on my way. lol I've been waiting to find something like that in the thrift stores around here. You can probably make a ton buying all that and reselling them on ebay.

You're gonna go nuts like a kid in a candy store that already ate the candy store and had 4 cups of coffee!
I want that one and that one and that one and that one…...
Those levels look nice too. 
Buy everything!!!


----------



## bandit571

I think I MIGHt have this one almost sharp enough









I was cleaning up an edge of a board









Just a Millers Falls #9 from WWII era….

(and NO I wasn't around when it was made, either)


----------



## chrisstef

Sweet sister sara … bring your check book Dan.


----------



## JayT

Geez, Dan, I wish I had that problem. Have fun and bring back a report (along with pics of what you buy, of course)


----------



## mochoa

You got serious issue Dan. Good luck with that.

Here is some random spoke shave action…


----------



## pastahill

No problem* Dan*, just buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy ,buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, 
buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, 
buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy,
buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy,
buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy,
buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy,
buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy, buy.
You save all the shipping costs, so no problem.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Uh-oh Dan, last time you bought a big lot of planes it put a dent in my pocketbook as well. Not like you twisted my arm;-)

Loving the spokeshave action Maur. I need to get a rounded bottom type for the arched bottom rails on my furniture.

Here's me having some fun with my 604. Pretty sure this is the first drawers I've made where I didn't use sandpaper. Hallelujah! Probably old news for some of you guys, but exciting for me.


----------



## mochoa

Hell yeah Red! I bet it took you a fraction of the time you would have spent sanding.


----------



## chrisstef

Red - looking at that picture motivates me like nothing else.

One day, some day, i too will plane boards on a steady, even, unwavering work surface with gossamer shavings floating freelessly around my feet. There will be no creaking, no shaking, no awkward placement of no less than 6 clamps. My planes will flow effortlessly, gliding over the top of wood with the smell of paste wax tickling my nostrils. I have a dream!


----------



## Mosquito

don't worry Stef, a steady, even, unwavering worksurface is overrated.

No I'm full of $#!t, it's totally awesome.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Those cabinets in the background of the #604 action shot motivate me to make something substantial…


----------



## LukieB

A few days ago the aluminum planes were discussed, consensus seemed to be they're not all that practical, but collectable…..

Seems like a pretty good deal on a A4, kinda rough shape but I usually see these go for way more. I'd buy it and try and flip it myself if I had the cash right now. Thought someone here may be interested though….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Excellent-Stanley-No-A4-Type-14-Sweetheart-Aluminum-plane-Stunning-Rosewood-/111050091611?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19db19ec5b


----------



## Mosquito

hmmm

"I'll drop the price to $100 but that's as low as I'll go, it'll go back in the collection for a while if it doesn't get any takers."

Wish I had the spare cash for it, but alas.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I would say you got that plane sharp. Those look like some of your finest shavings.

Mauricio/Big Red, nice action shots there.

Well I went out to that consignment shop on my lunch break to check out the planes. I spent a good 40 min looking over everything and I ended up walking out empty handed which is for the best. They had a lot of nice planes but for the most part they were all priced right in range with what they would sell for on ebay. I was kind of hoping that they would have been marked lower. The prices were not bad, just not a steal. For example they had Stanley #7's marked for between 65-80 dollars which is a good deal if I needed a #7 but not a great deal if I am looking to resell for profit.

There were a lot of molding planes and they were priced well but I don't know off top of my head what ones I already have so I am probably going to go back and grab some of those later this week. Also some nice wood bodies and trans planes that I may buy as well.

They had a V&B #905? with the flat top sides like the later Bedrocks. That one was marked at 35.00 which is probably a really good deal. I believe I may go back and buy that one.

They also had a really nice #40 Scrub plane.. Older type w/ Stanley Rule iron & rosewood knob/tote. Price on that was 40 dollars. I would have bought that in a heartbeat had I not already had two scrub planes. If anyone here is interested in that one I will go back and pick it up for you. You will just have to cover a little extra for me to ship it out to you.


----------



## mochoa

I've been constantly in awe with the scale of the projects *Big Red *produces. I mean he doesn't do anything small, and he makes it look easy. Now I know why they call him Big Red Knothead. ;-)

Well *Dan*, there are a lot worse ways to spend a lunch break. I'm sure it was fun anyway.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Humbled by some of your comments fellas. I do love busting out some furniture….especially the big stuff! Hand planes are making it even more enjoyable. I would honestly keep making furniture even if I had to give it away. Thankfully it hasn't come to that.

Stef- a morning like that pic is coming soon for you my friend. Wispy poplar galore;-)

Dan- That's been my experience with places around here. Seems like they go by ebay value or better, which isn't much of a deal. I would like that scrub if you end up going back. Could ship it with that #7 if you haven't sent it already. No big deal though.


----------



## CL810

*Dan *- If you decide not to buy the V & B 605 and you don't mind the trouble, I would take it.


----------



## Dcase

Big Red/CL - I plan on stopping back over there on Friday. If the Scrub and V&B are still there I will pick them up for you guys.

My experience at antique/estate sale shops around here is that the tools are usually marked up a lot higher then what I could get the stuff for off Ebay. I was rather surprised that this place had them all marked in line with the tools actual value.

This place is a consignment shop so people are bringing stuff in for them to sell and then they get a percentage of what the item sells for. I think the store only pays them 30 percent of what ever they sell it for. I talked with the person who was at the counter an she told me that the planes all came from one person. She said they were his grandfathers or great grandfathers. Who ever brought the planes in had no idea what they were worth because if they did then there is no way they would bring them to sell there and only get 30 percent of the total sale. Just think if I had somehow found this person before they brought the stuff in. I would have had another amazing deal on a large collection…


----------



## OnlyJustME

i guess someone at the shop knew what they were doing. aww shucks. Was expecting like $20 a plane or something.

On a side note my pop went out to the flea market last sunday and grabbed up what we think is a type 12 or 13 stanley #6c for a whopping $10.00. Looks to be in decent condition too. So next time i see him i'll finally have plane sizes 3 to 8. plus some blocks.

How'd those levels look Dan?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hey Dan, when you go back, I dare you to strut in singin:

"I'm gonna pop some tags, only got $20 in my pocket….."

The thrift shops around here love it when i do that.


----------



## Dcase

OJM, I didn't look real close at them but from what I saw they looked to be in good shape. I did not check the prices on them. I will look closer when I go back.

BigRed- I don't know about all that but when I first saw all the planes today on the shelf I was singing to myself "This is F'N Awesome!"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If anyone on here is interested in a complete, but non-Stanley, T&G plane, Stanley-#48-sized, let me know through PM as I have one for sale. Bought it hoping it was smaller, but alas.


----------



## CL810

Awesomeness!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"No, for real, can I have your grandpa's hand-me-down planes"...lol

Gluin up drawers. Planed poplar feels like silk.


----------



## ShaneA

LOL^

Hopefully they dont smell like R Kelly's sheets though. That song cracks me up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

First hip-hop album I've bought in a decade. That's definitely the goofiest song on the album. I love the first song "Ten thousand hours" because it makes me think of woodworking and attempting master a craft. He says,

"You see I studied art
The greats weren't great because at birth they could paint
The greats were great cause they paint A LOT….
Ten thousand hours felt like ten thousand hands
Ten thousand hands, they carry me"


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty, I'd put a fingernail edge on it with my 45. 
Brian, you made that old spokeshave look so good I almost want it back! Not! 
DanK


----------



## mochoa

Red is that album any good besides those two songs ? I may have to check it out.

Smitty that 48 is pretty dang tempting. Its on my list, not very close to the top since I have the 45 which can do T&G but I want one. Must resist….


----------



## LukieB

*Mauricio*, I would definitely give Macklemore and "The Heist" two thumbs up. As I have grown up, my music tastes have grown up only a little. I'm about to turn 30, but I am still a hip-hop head and punk rocker at heart. I can't stand any of the crap I hear on the radio nowadays. (Oh, sh#t, I sound like my Dad) So I really appreciate artists like Macklemore who are not rapping about guns, strippers, bling, and drugs. But still keeping it real. "Socially conscious", if you will. Sims, P.O.S., Doomtree, The Grouch, Murs, Atmosphere, Blueprint, Classified, Brother Ali, Cunninlynguists, Grieves, Eyedea all worth a listen if you are (or were) into hip-hop. "Hip-hop for adults" I like to say. I'm a fan of anyone rapping about being a dad, and making it sound cool, LOL

And hip-hop is not dead, it is alive and well and hiding out in Minneapolis.

Spiderman 2 coming out and Faheem need that
Plus I wanna teach him how to read on a Leap Pad
Shining bike, smiling like, "Look at me dad! " 
That's the sh#t that I'm into, I defend to the death
That I'm every bit as gangster as them fools
If I weren't a G, I wouldn't flow like this
If you were really a G, you wouldn't know I exist, you bi**h

-Brother Ali


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Love it LukieB. Hiphop's not usual my style but I like Macklemore. Remembered the last hiphop cd I bought:

"Uh-uh-uh why you do dat?
I try to be a tough dad, but you be makin me laugh
Crazy joy, when I see the eyes of my baby boy
I pledge to you, I will always do
Everything I can
Show you how to be a man
Dignity, integrity, honor an
An I don't mind if you lose, long as you came with it
An you can cry, ain't no shame it it" - Will Smith

I remember singin that one on the bus in my college basketball days. Years later, I was singing it with my son in my woodshop;-)


----------



## Airframer

Did some work on one of those rough bronze router plane basses tonight. There is still alot of filing and shaping to be done on the upright but it is getting closer. I plan to either make a rosewood base to enlarge this a bit or a cherry one. I have some cherry but would have to find a suitable piece of rosewood somewhere.. hmmm

Anyone want to make me a couple knobs for this? I don't think my drillpress turning skills are quite up to the task just yet. Hit me up if you're interested.



















I also recieved my first drawknife tonight  now to figure out how to sharpen this thing lol…


----------



## BrandonW

That's a nice looking draw knife; I like the leather protector. What brand is it?


----------



## Airframer

No clue. It was new on the bay for cheap so I thought I would give it a go. Probably Chinese made but as long as it holds an edge I'm not too bothered.


----------



## bandit571

Sharpen a drawknife:

one handle goes into the crook of the elbow

one handle goes into the hand

edge is towards the other arm

A stone make for drawknives is pulled along the bevel side of the edge, towards the body of the holder (you)

There is no "back bevel" Sharpen only the bevel side.

Stones are about the same as used for an axe.


----------



## WhoMe

Dan, thanks for the iron info. 
I wish I had that kind of thrift shop around my house. I see at least t items in those pictures I would be looking really hard at. Especially that compass plane and several of the moulding planes.. Oh well, good thing it is not here. Gonna pay over $2K to the tax man so no tool purchases.


----------



## Tugboater78

i feel yah Whome, in the same boat at the moment.


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, I am same age as you and I feel exactly like you do. I always complain and say I miss the music from the 90's and then I realize how my parents felt. Rock music is dead and rap is not the same rap it was back then.

For you guys who are into Macklemore or into unique rap lyrics you should check out MC Paul Barman. He is by far my favorite artist and his stuff is like nothing else you have ever heard before. His stuff is really complex… for example the lyrics to one of his songs are structured in a double acrostic poem. He has also done songs where entire verses were palindromes. He has songs on youtube if you do a search.


----------



## Tugboater78

Early 90s alternative and some old "gangsta" rap mixed with metal is my genre being in my mid 30s


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ran the non-Stanley (irons are stamped "Fulton") T&G plane through it's paces last night and learned a couple things.










B&G says Stanley offered a third, wider cutter to use with this plane when cutting tongues on thicker stock. Well, this plane has only one narrow and one wide cutter.










That's good, right? Rarer and all that rot? Well, come to find out when said wider cutter is installed for proper tongue cuts, it has to be removed and swapped with the other one for groove cuts. And when it does move to the other rail, it impedes operation of the fence. So, in a word, yuck. The fun of the tool is handicapped without matching irons.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty- you ever wish planes could talk. I bet that old girl could tell some stories. Doh! Sorry if I'm being anthropomorphic;-)


----------



## mochoa

Lukie, you sound like me, I stopped listening to new hip hop for a while because it turned to garbage, a lot of it didn't even rhyme any more. Also, as I got older I couldn't listen to gangster rap any more. Lol. Too negative. Life is hard enough as it is, I need to listen to happy music.

I've been getting more of my hip hop type music through Latin Hip Hop and some Regueton who still rhyme and are more true to the old school flavor. Cool if you can understand it. ;-)

I have my Pandora stations with stuff like Mos Def, De La Soul, Tribe Called Quest, etc… Then I have another one with Erik B and Rakim, EPMD, KRS1 and stuff like that. Lil'Wayne sometimes if I'm in the mood for it, mostly because he makes me laugh ("Married to my money, F the world that's adultery", or "Mind is so sharp I F around and cut my head off". LOL) Also, he is from New Orleans and I've been listening to those guys (Hot Boys) for a while.

You just listed a whole bunch of groups I've never heard of, Now I feel way out of touch, I need to check them out.

Parenting rap! Sweet, I'll check it out. The world needs some of that.

Dan I'll check out MC Paul Barman to.


----------



## mochoa

Air Framer that little router plane looks great man, that is going to be an heirloom piece when your done.

Smitty that sucks, luckily straight irons should be easy to come by right?


----------



## Dcase

I don't even listen to music much anymore. When my kids are in the car I will have the music on but when I am driving alone or in my shop my radio is on either Howard 100 or Howard 101.

Smitty, if you are looking to use the plane you could grab the matching sized iron from you #45 if you have it.

I have officially started the tune up process on the molding planes I got with that collection. One down about 28 to go…

I am not sure what profile this is exactly but it was sure as heck fun using the plane.


----------



## mochoa

Nice!


----------



## Mosquito

That's just down right sexy Dan. Very nice


----------



## mochoa

Dan, I think you might be doing to much work on that bevel face though, I think you would be ok with just polishing the face of the blade and then putting a little microbevel on the other side. That way you don't risk changing the profile. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan that is beautiful! Insane envy heading your way. In other words, you suck.


----------



## mochoa

Oh and yes of course, beautiful results Dan!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Dan.


----------



## marcuscraft

Hey Now!

Nice looking profile.


----------



## Dcase

Thanks!

Mauricio, I used a dowel with sandpaper to sharpen the bevel side. I just kind of worked at it till I felt the iron was sharp enough. I didn't do a micro bevel so maybe I will try that next time. I started with 220 grit paper and stayed with that until I had the whole bevel cleaned up. I then went to 400 grit, then 800 and then I finished with 2000 grit paper. The back was polished up to 1 micron. The iron was in pretty good shape so it sharpened up rather quickly. I probably spent about an hour total to do both the front and back.

The plane is made by Sandusky Tool Co. Do any of you know of a web site that has info on the Sandusky molding planes? Maybe a site with a list of the different planes they made by number. A lot of the molding planes I have are made by Sandusky.


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, I'd save a short scrap of the profile that you made with it, and just use some honing compound on it next time you need to sharpen. I've been meaning to do that with my #45 beaders


----------



## derekcohen

I've posted a few new planes I built here: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/Planesforthe2013PerthLNToolEvent.html

coffin smoother
strike block plane
Krenov smoother
Krenov block planes
router planes










Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Dcase

Derek, Very nice planes. I really like the router planes you made.. I also like the brass mouth inserts on the wood planes. I have been fixing up some old wood planes by adding new wood soles or inserts but seeing your planes inspires me to get some brass and try that out. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bandit571

Old tool box from the old pole barn shop, had a couple old planes.









This is a "V" groover I made awhile back, one of four wood bodied planes I cobbled together.









Used it to make half of this edge treatment, the other half was with a regular handplane. Making a beaded edge in some pine scraps. I also need to work on a cove cutter plane's iron









And make a new wedge for the plane it sits in.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dan - Have a look at ITnerd 's (LJ'er) site ; might give you a place to start.


----------



## Dcase

Thanks Tony! That is exactly the kind of info I was looking for.


----------



## marcuscraft

The two new collections to my growing obsession:










Went to an indoor flea market over lunch and saw these sitting there, $20 piece. Appear to be a Type 13 No 3 and No 4. Both smell like laundry detergent and have a good deal of rust around the frog. It seems like someone washed them and where water sat, they rusted a bit, just it appears to have happened somewhat recently at least as the rust isnt too bad. NOthing too fancy, but should be a fun project to clean both of them up without the worry of ruining a pricey plane.


----------



## DaddyZ

Smell like laundry Detergent ^

Maybe they went through an electrolysis bath tends to have flash rusting after, if you dont protect against it.


----------



## marcuscraft

I dont think so. The japaning on the back of the frog looks original, and with the amount of rust and the feel of it back there, I think there would be at least some pitting/flaking if it went through rust removal like that.

Just popped the frog off. The gain fresh aroma hit me like crazy. Taking the handle off was about 10x worse. Definitely cleaned with some sort of detergent, or whatever wookworker used them had a woodship that smelled like gain.


----------



## BrandonW

So, you're saying we shouldn't throw our planes in the washing machine?


----------



## marcuscraft

NOt unless you want me to buy them for $30 =)


----------



## bandit571

Although my shop does sit next to the laundry Area, we don't use gain.

Randome shots from the Dungeon/Laundry Room









Sitting about six feet from the washer.









Moxxon T.P. anyone???


----------



## marcuscraft

Just popped off the chipbreaker. You could actually feel the sticky soap that had got trapped between the two. I think the good news is seller must have just freshly washed them before setting them out on this table, so they should clean up easy.


----------



## Dcase

Marcus, A couple years ago I had won a plane off ebay and when it came in the mail I opened the package and the plane had a really strong smell to it. I assumed it was some type of cleaner but I couldn't figure out what kind of cleaner would leave a smell on something for that long. After reading your post I now wonder if the one I have was cleaned with laundry soap. The way you describe it is exactly how my plane was. The smell like hits you hard.

I will go pull the plane down when I get home tonight and take a sniff. I have not used the plane since I got it a couple years ago so I wonder if it still has the smell now that it has been sitting in my shop all this time.

I would say you got a pretty good deal on those planes though. The knobs and totes look to be in really good shape and the rest should clean up well.


----------



## LukieB

Mauricio, 
You're not that far outta touch, none of the artists I listed have a major label record deal. And most people haven't heard of them. All paying their dues in the "underground". For the most part doing it all themselves. Self produced music, promotion, tours in a broken down van. Another reason I respect Macklemore, he did it all himself, and had his self-produced album reach 1 on the charts. Atmosphere has also had a little commercial success, and has built his own label and quite a few of the artists I mentioned are signed to his company Rhymesayers in Minneapolis. If you want to shoot me a PM with your address, I'll make you a mixtape CD or two to send to you. I'd be glad to make multiple copies if anyone else is interested, shoot me a PM


----------



## DaddyZ

So now we are doing a mixed tape swap ???

How sweet, you really do care !!!

JK


----------



## marcuscraft

The knobs/totes is what made me bring them home…in shockingly good shape and by the looks of them not refinsished. One of the knobs has a split in it unfortunately. Like I said earlier, these two should be a good adventure in restoring a hand plane.


----------



## BrandonW

So apparently we've been doing it all wrong. There's these things called "power planers" that does all the hard work for us and we don't have to mess with those hand planer things our grandparents used.


----------



## planepassion

Dan you're one dedicated plane collector to smell yours for a fellow LJ.

Any plans to do a blog on the refurbishing of any of your molding planes? It would be good to catalog knowledge that is probably second-nature to you by now 

That first molding plane came out quite well. Cool profile.


----------



## LukieB

*Pat*, 
Yeah, I kinda figured I'd take some heat for offering to make a mixed tape for a dude : }

Don't judge me for trying to start a bromance with Mauricio like Stef and Hog's LOL

*Brandon*, thanks for sharing, that made me chuckle

"How'd it sound as far as the motor?"

"It sounded like a tool"

These guys are both tools


----------



## chrisstef

Dont be jealous bro …. And ive all ready received a cd from another LJ. Stef's a slut.


----------



## ShaneA

Those guys w/the power planer were some characters. Not sure the Rockwell will outlast the traditional hand plane though. Even if it sounds like a tool, lol.


----------



## WhoMe

Hmmm, yea both are tools. Any bets Rockwell is a sponsor. Bet this would not have made the show if it got 3 or less stars in any category. I wonder if that guy had used anyother power planers. Although, the dust collection idea of switching sides is a prett6 cool idea.

NOW, let us see him use that on a fine furniture project. They seem to miss the quality of the surface after its use….


----------



## chrisstef

Can i get the front knob in rosewood?


----------



## mochoa

That was the worst review ever! They need to hire Stumpy.

And once your done going over the board with the power planer (in slow motion) you have to hit it with a hand plane to remove the tool marks. Lol.

Lucas, I love you to bro. I'd love to have a mix tape! I'll PM you.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Was that guy doing sign language? Interesting explanation for the rabbitting depth stop too. And that switching direction chip collection was on my Bosch power planer that i bought over 10 years ago. They are great for heavy/fast stock removal, even more than you might have wanted, but the finish might only be as good as a hand plane smoother the first time you use it.

chrisstef, the front knob can be painted whatever color you want but that's extra.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Next week we'll hear about Lucas and Mauricio skyping to watch I Love You Man together


----------



## PhilipMatill

I think the previous owner was a drinker.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Stanley-Bailey-No-4-Wood-Plane-As-Found-For-Parts-or-Restoration-/230960525107?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c651ef33


----------



## Ripthorn

After about a week off from working on the infill, here are a couple of pics.










And here is where we ended tonight


----------



## Ripthorn

New post on the blog about the last week's progress on the infill shoulder plane is here


----------



## Tugboater78

is it wrong that i was planing some boards down to some chocolate starfish and some hotdog flavored water?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How can you not love the #45? What a Player…


----------



## Mosquito

I totally agree with you Smitty… I had mine out earlier this week on the new workbench. Making some grooves. It was pretty sweet. I love it even more now that I'm not fighting the workmate lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pull some straight grained material and work the edge; it's a dream…


----------



## chrisstef

Tugboat - i think that you and I might have recorded the 2 only Limp Biskit references on this site. All though ive got to dock you one man point for actually listening to their last album.


----------



## carguy460

That last album blew big time…I lost alot of "Faith" in them after that…made me want to "Break Stuff"...

Ok, sorry for the off topic post…I'll try and make up for it with a picture:


----------



## Dcase

Very cool Smitty. I gotta start using my #45 and that pic inspires me to.


----------



## DaddyZ

One of these days, I will be able to crank out some Beading also…..

Alas, The 45 Escapes my hunting travels..


----------



## Dcase

I just watched that Rocklwell planer review that Brandon posted.. What a joke..

I liked how the one guy said.. "I am a young gun so I had the benefit of never actually having to use that thing" (points at a hand plane)

My response to that statement… I am a young guy who has had the benefit to use a sharp and well tuned hand plane. I really feel sorry for those who have not had that benefit as they are missing out on one of the true joys involved with working wood.


----------



## Ripthorn

Dan, I hear you. It's like they assumed that because it was "old" it was crap.


----------



## Mosquito

Beading is probably my favorite use for the #45

My response to that statement… I am a young guy who has had the benefit to use a sharp and well tuned hand plane. I really feel sorry for those who have not had that benefit as they are missing out on one of the true joys involved with working wood.

I completely agree with that. I'm pretty sure I'm the youngest frequenter of this thread, and I can truly say that I'm grateful I started participating here. It got me started on the hand tool journey, and I don't think I'm looking back. And now that I've got the addiction more in check, I can even afford some wood to plane lol


----------



## RGtools

^I second that. Actually a rephrase what Dan said a touch.

You are a young buck therefore you have never had access to a working handplane at a home store. No wonder you think they don't work. Notice they picked the crappiest hand plane made today to compare against…the dreaded modern Buck Bros. I have had those planes be 1/8th out of flat on the sole. They are not made to work, they are made to convince you they don't.


----------



## GMatheson

Just a little scrubbin'










Working on a nice dovetailed box to store my #45 in.


----------



## RGtools

^is your bench a Nicholson?


----------



## Dcase

GM- Are you leaving the scrub plane marks on the board? They look really neat in that photo. I think it would make for a unique box if you left the marks as a design.


----------



## CL810

Question for everyone: does anyone know what's going on at *tooltrip.co*m?

I've sent several inquiries over the last two weeks and no response.


----------



## GMatheson

RG my bench is an mostly completed split top roubo










The scrub does leave some very interesting figure on the board Dan but I already have 2 sides planed smooth. I was just using the scrub to eat most of the wood to get me down to 1/2". Maybe I'll try it with another box sometime.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

RE: The "power planer" review…
> Asked a guy that's never used hand planes if it's a tough transition from old to new. Brilliant.
> The sales guy held the bench plane like a block plane.
> The video of the tool in use showed them not getting to the end of the board with the 'planer,' but rather stopping about 10" from the end. I only say this 'cause I wanted to see the shot of a rippled board.
> The shop where the 'review' was filmed looks like Lysdexic's. Pumpkin walls and gladiator cabinets. ;-)


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty: > The shop where the 'review' was filmed looks like Lysdexic's. Pumpkin walls and gladiator cabinets. ;-)

I sort of thought the same thing, but didn't want to say anything.

Ryan: Notice they picked the crappiest hand plane made today to compare against…the dreaded modern Buck Bros.

Yeah, if that is their exposure to hand planes, then yes, I'd rather have a powered hand planer too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If he's still reading these posts, I expect to be flamed….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and I'm thinking they stopped by the BORG and picked up that plane specifically for the review. As I doubt they had a hand plane in the 'shop' to use as a prop otherwise.


----------



## TerryDowning

Recently refurbed Lakeside Jack doing scrub work

Click the photo to see other pics in my new workbench project

https://skydrive.live.com/embed?cid=DADE84084FE6576A&resid=DADE84084FE6576A%21757&authkey=AKWS6UK227pI3Ws

Chips not ribbons. It's all about rapid removal


----------



## BTimmons

Just watched the video in question. What a crock.


----------



## Dcase

The more I think about it the more I feel that I cant blame the guys in the video. When I first got into wood working I had no interest at all in hand planes or hand tools. I also couldn't understand why anyone would even want to use them.

Lucky for me my opinions on hand tools changed and I learned how to tune and use them. Using planes and other hand tools has completely changed my views on woodworking and it has made me enjoy working wood to a whole new level.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awe, come on Brian! It's "...got tons of power!"

Dan, I don't have to remind you that it's the waxy-buttery feel of iron-smoothed stuff that is the clincher. I mean, after thinking as I did that a ROS was da' bomb, it was amazing what a usable #4 could do to the face of a board. It was jaw dropping.

Wish you would appear in the video and say, Hey, this is good, but what you think of this? while pulling some Moxon TP from the same board. After a few passes, of course, because of what that 12K RPM tool would leave behind. Then there is the size of the planer. It looks most similar to a #5 1/2 or #6; really, could they make it joiner sized? How about a #3? Oh, wait! I need an electric chute board plane!


----------



## BrandonW

I agree with you Dan. I posted the video in part because it contains a very common outlook on hand planes. Why would someone want to use an old tool that is difficult to configure and is problably not sharp, when you can get it done fast and easy with a power planer. More power! It's just ironic to us who actually do use hand planes because they are so much more enjoyable, less dusty, and even (at times) more efficient.


----------



## Mosquito

and I hate it when I have to stop and empty the bag on my smoother…

I also enjoyed how he kept talking about how it hooks up to a dust collector great, but I don't recall ever seeing that happen…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"...when you can get *it* done…"

Good point, Brandon. What would you guess *it* does best? I vote bottoms of doors.


----------



## TerryDowning

That "Power planer" will need to be sharpened at some point as well.

Not to mention what happens when that 12K Universal motor gives up the ghost and it will. Oh, I know, another $110 for another power planer. Inside of a few years you've spent a few hundred. Might as well spend that up front for a life time tool like a Lie Nielsen.

Machines have their place and I do use them. But the more I use hand tools, the more efficient they become.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Probably a little on the conspiracy theory side, but I think some woodworking mags are to blame for the bad rap on hand planes. I've been going over some of my Woodsmith mags lately and I had to chuckle and say to myself,"No wonder I didn't try hand planes sooner!" Woodsmith had a write-up on "how to flatten a tabletop after glueup." No mention of planes whatsoever. Only options are power planer or belt sander. Yeah right.

No doubt power tool companies are paying their bills.


----------



## Dcase

The power hand planer would be handy for planing log timber or huge barn beams I suppose. I suppose it would be handy for large table tops too if they required a lot of material to be removed.

Terry makes a good point about the blades needing to be sharpened on the power planer as well.

Learning how to sharpen is really the only hard part about using planes and other hand tools. Sharpening is such a good skill to have.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ashamed to say I have one(skil brand), used it on timbers and studs for remodeling. But it's in the sell pile.


----------



## mochoa

You know one of the pieces of misinformation the power tool folks are passing around (probably started by the magazines) is that hand planes are no longer cheap which is B.S..

I had that conversation with one of our Guild members after a Paul Sellers demonstration at the WW show. The power tool magazines always forget to remind you of all the dust collection equipment you need to be able to use the power tools safely.

Here is an example: I'm currently carving a seat bottom with carving gouges and a scraper, quite fun actually. 
Look how romantic they make the power tool option look in this YouTube video. Relaxing music playing in the background and they cut off the guys head so you cant see the eye, ear, and breathing protection:





The guys ends up covered from head to toe in saw dust. Gross…


----------



## marcuscraft

Ehhh, I try not to judge…every tool has its place. If the power planer does what he needs and is satisfied w/ the performance, more power to him. Whats important is he's out in the shop having a good time just like us.


----------



## RGtools

I will make this boast without too much fear of contradiction.

I can flatten a workbench top faster and better by hand than by using any machine available to the hobbyist woodworker. Powerplaners have their place, but they don't fit into my repertoire.


----------



## Dcase

BigRed- I both agree and disagree with you about the magazines. There may have been a period of time where the magazines lacked any decent hand tool info but in the past couple years there has been a lot more hand tool stuff in the magazines. A few years back LN and LV would have been the only companies advertising planes in the magazines but after Stanley came out with their new line and Woodcraft came out with the WR planes they have been advertising the crap out of them.

Last year Wood magazine had a couple issues that focused on planes. One issue with a review on the new planes offered today and one issue had a good 4 or 5 page article on how to restore a vintage plane.

Woodcraft also came out with their own magazine a year or two ago and they do a lot of articles that involve hand tools.

Woodsmith is probably the worst magazine to get hand tool info from though so I do agree with you on that. There has been a lot of hand tool stuff in WS magazine but of all the WW magazines they have probably had the least amount over the past few years. I should say both Woodsmith and ShopNotes.

I actually think there more hand plane ads and articles in magazines now then there has been in a very long time. Again, a lot of that is due to the fact that both Stanley and Woodcraft joined the game and often have full page ads showing their planes & chisels.

Speaking of Woodsmith…. Do any of you watch The Woodsmith Shop on tv? I cant stand it! I cant even make it two minuets through an episode. The main host bores me to death with his slow soft speaking style. It is just such a boring show that makes woodworking look boring. I wish I could host a WW show. I would add some fun into it and make younger people actually take interest in the hobby.


----------



## BrandonW

I agree with you Dan. The Woodsmith shop is sooooooo boring I can't stand it. Where's the charisma? Where's the passion for woodworking? It's far too staged too. I've seen a bunch of episodes because that's all the woodworking my cable seems to get, but it's just simply bad.


----------



## shampeon

I have no real problem with power tools, but there's a weird escalation that happens with a lot of power tools. You make all this sawdust, and you need a dust collector. You buy a dust collector, and you need to add hookups to all your tools. You run the dust collector and your power tools, and need hearing protection. You've got a shop filled with power tools, and then need a bunch of jigs to do what you want. You decide you need more power, and need to rewire for 220v, and need more space for a 15" planer and 10" jointer.

It works for a lot of people, and that's fine. I'm happier paring things down to the essentials, and using hand tools for most things. It feels more like a hobby that way.


----------



## mochoa

Amen Shampeon. I stopped my escalation when I got to reading about dust collection and rewiring.


----------



## BTimmons

"I wish I could host a WW show. I would add some fun into it and make younger people actually take interest in the hobby."

Start a Youtube channel! I'd watch it. Stumpy and Steve Ramsey may not be as widely recognized as Roy Underhill, but what they've been able to do is nothing to sneeze at either. You've got the skills, there's no reason why you couldn't do something similar.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

RG- I have no doubt you can, now I can too. I'm a little ticked I did it with a belt sander for years. It wasn't the best or easiest way. I learned from these mags and books because I didn't have any other way. Oh well, I'm in my early 30's, better late than never.

Dan- Totally agree about Woodsmith and their show, even though that's all we have here in Iowa. Looking back at the mags I thought so highly of…now I just have to chuckle. The other mags are getting better about giving a nod to hand planes in articles. But often in the projects, the rarely bust out planes. Exception would be Fine Woodworking, but they're in a different class than the other mags.

All told, I will always be a hybrid, I just love efficiency too much. But it's been humbling to find all of the ways hand tools can be more efficient and enjoyable.


----------



## Mosquito

I like woodworking because I find it relaxing. I'm a lot less relaxed when there's a sharp metal object making attempts to take pieces of me 12k times a minute


----------



## OnlyJustME

Don't forget to mention the WoodWhisperererer.

I used a Bosch power planer for a lot in my work history. For instance 12 years ago i used it to level out the tops of joists on decks so it didn't look like an ocean. I would have hated to do all that with a hand plane. Didn't have to worry about dust collection either. I still have it and it's not in the sell pile either. It's a great tool to have but for fine wood working and projects in the shop, a sharp hand plane will beat that power planer hands down.

Yeah, the woodsmith shop is. . . . . . . . . . quite a show. Reminds me of my tenth grade biology teacher. Barely moved and had a monotone voice that would put a jack russel terrier hopped up on espresso to sleep.

Another one was the American Woodworker. I felt like i was a retarded child when i watch that show with the way he spoke.


----------



## Dcase

Brian, I would love to host a show or be a part of a show on woodworking but I would rather do it for hire and not on my own dime.. If I did my own youtube show I would want it to look good so I would need a decent video camera and a way to edit the film. The time and expense in that alone makes me say no thanks to the idea.. That is not saying I wont ever do a video because I have thought about doing a video or two on planes.


----------



## Mosquito

speaking of videos, I'm hoping to get one or two done for the #45 for my blog next week


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Being in "videos" is how I got my name "Big Red"...Lol

sorry, I couldn't help it


----------



## JayT

Being in "videos" is how I got my name "Big Red"

Starring as a clown with the big red nose?

I couldn't help it, either.


----------



## Mosquito

Clown wig.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jeepers, make a little joke and get stoned on here.


----------



## chrisstef

Big red clowns wig.

May wanna hit the urban dictionary for deeper insight red and dont worry, its how love is shown round here.


----------



## lysdexic

*@ Smitty and Brandon*...............Once again it is not pumpkin! It's terra cotta - Bitches!


----------



## shampeon

Red, "videos" is how I got my nickname, too. Which is "Fluffer."


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Alright, I didn't have to look up fluffer….that had me rollin shamp.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty - great chip clean up device your sportin there. Youre one of the sneakiest funny guys goin.

Shamp fluffs the rusty sheriffs badge.


----------



## BrandonW

Scotty, I forgot all about that photo! One of my favorites.


----------



## donwilwol

wow, you guys left me in the dust today. I've got a power planer. I've probably used it a dozen time. About half that it didn't work the way I wanted anyhow.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'll refrain from any more "where the red fern grows" jokes;-)

On another note, after my bellyaching to lee valley about their A2 blade, they sent a pmv11 blade yesterday. Guess I'll see how that goes.


----------



## donwilwol

you think if I bellyache to them they will send me one too?


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, you guys been busy today. Bunch of Woodsmith haters I see. : ) I would say that WW really doesn't lend itself to a 30 min tv format. I appreciate all the shows and mags on some level. If I can take away one idea, concept, or inspiration, then it is time well spent to me. The Woodsmith show is about basics, fundamentals if you will. I can respect that. The show David Marks used to have was about high end art. But how many people can do the work at or near Marks? Norm knocked out large projects, maybe making it look too easy. Roy at least shows mistakes, but damn his whole show is one take, impressive. Tommy Mac has good potential but he has a ways to go (IMO) but his growth as a host has been impressive in just a couple years. The American Woodshop guy is hard for me to really respect because I am not sure that he is a better WW than me, and that is saying something. Maybe the best host in the biz right now is the Woodwisperer. Since I love WW, I would watch and read about all of it, just basically looking to pick up tidbits.


----------



## lysdexic

I'd like to wish all of you a happy Friday evening…..


----------



## ShaneA

Working on the plugs eh?


----------



## lysdexic

Yep. Like anything, it takes a bit of practice. I am using William Ng's technique. Seppin' since these are going into a maple table I am using a piece of cherry scrap.


----------



## chrisstef

I agree with every word ya said shane. I think if Roughcut went to an hour long show it would be a much better product. Hes got a pretty good hybrid style but leans on the powertools a bit much (for me) without enough focus on the smaller hand tool details. I think its good but a plane a d chisel are much more useful than just cleaning up mill marks and fuzzy mortises. He does projects that a lot of woodworkers can do successfully. I also like the guest appearances.


----------



## ShaneA

I love G&G, and the plug detail. However, you are typically installing the into a basically "finished" product. So they scare the crap out of me. I was nervous Nelly putting them into my bed. I mean, get the hole unsquare, crush some fibers, don't get it seated correctly…cuss words will be said, project will be compromised.


----------



## lysdexic

I get what your saying there Shane. That is why I am practicing. The difficulty that I am having is gettting the proper depth of the mortise vs plug height.


----------



## ShaneA

That is the tricky part with the method he is using. It has some plusses, but getting consistent mortise depth and plug length are the drawbacks. I do them differently, but they will always be a bit tricky.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Enjoyed that video. I hadn't checked out your bed yet Shane, very nice. Our bedroom set is the only thing I haven't made as of yet. I was considering G&G as well. But I'm wondering if it would still look cool being walnut. I can get all the walnut I want for a fraction of the price of mahogany. I dunno. This cooper style in cherry/walnut is pretty cool too.


----------



## ShaneA

I am of the opinion that G&G looks good in many types of wood. Walnut and cherry are a good combo, IMO.


----------



## waho6o9

A pleasant combo that cherry and walnut, me likey.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yeppers. Thats from amana furniture. I think I'd reverse it and do the cherry in the panels. That might be in order next fall after I redo my shop.


----------



## waho6o9

Looking forward to seeing the cherry panels with the walnut perimeter BRK.

The projects you've made are stunning and the bedroom set will be of 
high caliber as well. No doubt.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks man. I just keep working at it. Maybe I should post some of my earlier uh….less impressive stuff as well


----------



## 33706

I gotta know…I see this offering on eBay, "5,000 Images of Planes" on a DVD. Does anyone here own this product? Is it worth buying? Or is it just pirated eBay images slapped together? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/DVD-of-5-000-PLANE-images-block-plane-Stanley-Bedrock-Sargent-VBM-OHIO-UNION-/251259507943?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a803bd4e7
If you've got this DVD, please let me know your impression of it. Thanks, all!


----------



## DanKrager

Hey BRK, if you build a bed like that pictured, then for sure you're going to "NEED" a radius plane like the one on the right… just sayin…








DanK


----------



## bandit571

Trying to tame something ugly









So, I sent Cyclops the Jack Plane after it









Cyclops? Yep, only has a single frog bolt. This is a Corsair C-5 jack. With a cambered iron. It along with a smooth plane









Made short work of the Roughest of the Rough.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's a fact Krager, I could even use a compass plane(or whatever you call it) on the arches of my A&C furniture right now.


----------



## RGtools

We have a place for Handplanes, Workbenches, Saws, Drills, Layout, & Chisels

Why not the Tool Box?


----------



## Airframer

Received a few deliveries this morning


----------



## donwilwol

some progress in the shop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Progress!!


----------



## donwilwol

what's playin in the 8 track Smitty?


----------



## ShaneA

I bet it is NOT Justin Timberlake…


----------



## donwilwol

I don't think Justin Timberlake's mother was born when that 8 track was made!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not playing, but it's still Supertramp, Breakfast in America.


----------



## bandit571

Did you know that a hand plane can BITE a finger?

Got three fingers all taped up now.

One was even hit twice in the same spot!.

Hate working with Hickory!!

All that is left is the Hickory, the Walnut plank is for another Project. Have to use the contrary, stubborn #$#@# stuff.


----------



## Ripthorn

I made some pretty good progress on my plane as well. Infills fitted and epoxied in, all shaped. Got the lever cap done and the blade cut down shorter and honed up nicely. I just have to put the chamfer on the edges and finish sanding the sides up to 400 grit. Then I will see if I can sweet talk my machinist buddy at work to square up the sole, which has proven to be an abominable task. Unfortunately, camera is out in the shop still. Pics will likely make it up Monday.


----------



## mochoa

Wow Don! That shooting plane is BAD AAS! You gonna put a knob on the side of it?

Smitty, the shop is looking great man. The 8 track make a great statement to.


----------



## JayT

Looking good, Don. When are you going to have a blog post on that one?

Smitty, which is older the 8-track player or the molding plane on top of it?

Random Saturday photo-working on some curly bubinga


----------



## bandit571

Not so random Photos









When the front knob hand looks like this, time to put things away for the night









Most of those mark were by this sucker









It would hop off the end at the start, and land right on a finger holding the front knob. Not shown? Blood blister on the web. Bad night in the shop? Still beats a "good" night at a day job…


----------



## DanKrager

One, two, three, four, five. Yup, they're all still there! The noisy planes make hamburger!
DanK


----------



## planepassion

bandit, looks like your owie isn't too bad. I've found Neosporin to speed along the healing process.

I'm with you buddy. When I injury myself, I call it a day because clearly I've lost my focus. Those sharp thingies are just too dangerous to trifle with.


----------



## Airframer

Annnnnnd one more new arrival.. my SW #18. The adjustable mouth is seized up atm but it is taking a bath in WD40 right now and I should be able to get it moving soon.










As a side note.. does anyone have a lever cap for a #40 they would be willing to sell? I have an almost complete #40 that I either need to source a cap for or locally manufacture one.


----------



## marcuscraft

A little early morning plane porn for everyone….


----------



## OnlyJustME

nice wood.


----------



## chrisstef

Calendar worthy shot Marcus.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hardly ever find planes on craigslist around here. Here's one the might need evangelized:

http://omaha.craigslist.org/atq/3731716724.html


----------



## planepassion

Airframer, be very careful when "unseizing" the mouth on your #18 treasure. I had the same problem and nicked the back of the mouth when I worked the mouth plate loose. I blogged about my rehab of it here. Had to file it to make it smooth again. A chipped mouth apparently is a common condition for these planes.

That said, I think you'll enjoy using it. I reach for it when planing with the grain on many of my projects. It takes nice shavings.

Marcus, indeed, I would encourage you to submit that pic for the next calendar. The tiger maple, shavings and shallow depth of field really make that image pop.


----------



## Dcase

BigRed, I would def make an offer on one of them 45's.

I spent the day yesterday cleaning shop and moving some stuff around… I decided to turn my saw till into a trans plane till. The till fits most of my trans planes. I am moving the saws to a different spot.


----------



## marcuscraft

OJM: actually found that chunk in a cut off pile at a friendly cabinet shop I would buy lumber from. One man's trash is definitely another mans treasure. It's been one of those ****************************** that I've hung onto for years waiting for that special project. Planning on making a "toy" plane for my 2 yr old with it.


----------



## Mosquito

Red those are some clean looking later model #45's. I'd like to have one that clean at some point…


----------



## Airframer

Thanks for the words of caution Brad. After an 8 hour soak in WD40 I was able to carefully pry the mouth open and off 

Now to get this little guy up and running again.


----------



## CampD

Here's a good one on CL
http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/tls/3741522566.html

this should probally go on the "CL posters gone nuts"


----------



## 33706

Totally unrelated, but pretty funny:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How about an overpriced Made in England #92?

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/3742027999.html


----------



## bandit571

Hat gloat!









and a family Portrait









Just some random pics for today ( and no blood, either)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Got some shop time with my best buddy today. He says, "I'm a sawing machine."










We gave the PM-V11 a shot. So far I think it's a "tweener." Easier to sharpen than A2, but not as easy as O1. We'll see about edge retention. Although, I never thought A2 lasted 2 or 3 times as long like they claim.


----------



## donwilwol

found a #140 for a good price today. I really didn't need it, but it came home with me.

I haven't been able to get to brese planes for a couple of days. Anybody heard anything? His blog is still up, but not the web site.


----------



## bandit571

After last night's knock down-drag out. The Rematch!









Hibbards True Value #3 VS Ex-rafter QSWO board. Another view of the board after the plane was done?









All cut nails have been removed, before a plane was used. The other face?









Edge grain wore out the other plane in use today


----------



## waho6o9

Mighty fine grain on the QSWO Bandit.


----------



## racerglen

Bandit.
I feel for the plane resting in the miter box, you are a hard task master..
"Do it or you can find a new home, lots of others here."

;-)

And very nice work !


----------



## Airframer

I took a break from fixing up my planes today to use some and actually got some woodworking done today ;-)

Just working on the swap


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, Airframer. I like the two-tone, which is saying a lot because I usually don't like two-tones.

Broke out the 45 for the first time in awhile. It's not a plane I use often, but when it do, it's a lot of fun. It's great being able not to fire up the hella-loud router.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Don he retired after seeing that you started making infills.

Bandit those are some awesome rays on that QSWO.

Red can't wait til my little buddy can help me in the shop. I just hope he likes it enough to keep coming back.
Also i got the strop yesterday. Looks very nice. Haven't had a chance to play with it yet though. Thank you very much for it.


----------



## mochoa

Great pic Red! Another advantage to hand tools, you can get the kids started earlier.


----------



## chrisstef

Red - great pic but … the donkeys bro …. ohh man. The Chiefs are loading up this year and we're comin after ya. I hope your son is more durable than Moreno


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Brandon- I love the castings on that older 45. Looks sweet. Somebody must've beat me to the one on CL. He never responded and took it down later.

OJM- My daughter has been more interested in my shop so far. However, my son has been digging dad's growing hand tool collection. A friend gave him a handyman plane and he tells everyone he has a wood plane now. Thinking about a small bench for them later this summer. 
And, your welcome. Hope you get some good use out of that big red strop.


----------



## LukieB

*Stef*, The Chiefs?? Ha, I'll believe it when I see it…We're stocking up too, ever heard of this Wes Welker fella?

Sorry for all the off-topic posts lately. Here's a pic that is on-topic. Got a new sandblaster on Sat. here is yesterday's progress.










All cleaned up and ready for masking and then paint.


----------



## BrandonW

Wow, Lukie. I don't think I've ever gotten all the jappaning off of a plane I've restored. I really like the look of the bare metal, though.


----------



## chrisstef

Lukie - yup the Chiefs baby! (where's Shane to back me up?) From worst to first this season. Once Justin Houston permanently fixes Peyton's neck that is. Welker, yea i heard of that lil fella but we stepped up our DB's to counteract what you guys did in signing the great white hope.

Nice work on cleaning up the crew there buddy. I bet you had some fun watching the japanning fly away. You'll have a pristine looking family when all said and done.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice job on the sand blasting Lucas. Which type of medium did 
you use for the sand blasting?


----------



## chrisstef

Internet swallowed my post. Crap no it didnt. Ultra Edit.


----------



## LukieB

This is what I'm using for media, available at the Home Depot, cheap, and works good. After straining it through a screen. There's about .005% of the sand in there that's too big for the tip of the gun.

Stef, Just had to give you a hard time, but I got love and respect for fans who stick by their team (no matter how bad they suck, and for how long) There's been a lotta rough years here in Denver over the years,(still a bad taste in my mouth from the Tebow era. But The Donkeys, the Nuggets and Rockies should all be fun to watch this year….


----------



## ShaneA

I was prepared to let the Broncos jersey slide since it was a young guy wearing it. But, what the heck Red, you are a lot closer to KC than Denver…no? Guess that is what a couple of 2-14 seasons will do for you.


----------



## chrisstef

I hear what your saying Lukie and being a Yankee fan and a Uconn fan ive had my fair share of triumph over the years but absolutely zilch in football. You are correct in stating the Chiefs do suck and havent won a playoff game since we coerced some guy named Montana into putting on the Red. Mr. Montana is now collecting social security im sure and that hurts lol.

What kinda gun did you go with? I think id wanna sand blast stuff just for the heck of it. Paint go bye byes.


----------



## waho6o9

Amazing, thanks Lucas.

Quikrete it is.


----------



## LukieB

Shane, Gonna come to Red's defense, I'm pretty sure he grew up here in CO, I know he at least went to high school here…..hometown love and what not : )

Stef, yeah we haven't had much to celebrate in football since Elway hung it up. It's been rough.

I had been using this guy…








http://www.harborfreight.com/21-oz-hopper-gravity-feed-spot-blaster-gun-95793.html

Worked alright, but you get what you pay for… especially at Harbor Freight. Clogged easily, sucked a ton of air, constantly had to re-load, and took forever.

Just bought this guy, and it's a huge improvement.









http://www.harborfreight.com/40-lb-pressurized-abrasive-blaster-68992.html

Crazy how much better this works, with a whole lot less pressure feeding it. With the old one I had been stripping japanning with solvents and then giving em a electrolysis bath before hitting them with the blaster.

With the new one, I tried skipping those steps on the #5-1/4 I just picked up. Stripped the whole thing bare in about 10 minutes. Me likey : )


----------



## chrisstef

I dig it bro. Looks like for a once in a while/small project tool its ultra handy. I might have to scoop one of those up someday. At $100 and the ever available HF coupon shes super affordable. Thanks for the info Lukie.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I'm from Colorado originally. Even had the priviledge of getting dunked on my Chauncey Billups in HS. Literally posterized. It's my claim to fame. Married an Ioweegian girl, and here I am.

Would love for the Chiefs to be respectable again so I could talk trash to my in-laws….but it's been a long drought.

Final fitting on inset doors this morning. I honestly cannot believe I used to do this a with a power jointer and a sanding block.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice flat top there Red. Gettin posterized by Chauncy Billups is pretty awesome too. How do you like the crochet hook? Come in handy?


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Red. Door looks sweet, some nice shavings on the bench, and some sweet planes to boot


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I like the crotchet pretty well. It's really only necessary when jointing big stock. A little leather on the leg vise makes its grip more than sufficient. I use the full length of the leg vise, as well as the deadman, way more that I thought I would.
That's the sweet 606 I got from Dan. I freakin love that LN 102 as well.


----------



## bandit571

That time again? Time to thin the herd a bit? Last time, I waited too long, and the count was 15 of these little guys! So, thinking about Downsizing from 4 to just 2?

The four in question









A Shelton, a Stanley, and a pair of Sargents. Break down to









Non-adjustable mouth planes, and









the adjustables. Which to keep? Which to sell?

( the sargents are a 306 and a Craftsman 307)


----------



## Dcase

BigRed- Sweet pic… How do you like the #102?


----------



## BrandonW

Bandit, if you decide to sell the Stanley in the second picture, the one on the right, let me know. I'd be interested.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I may have mentioned here that my tablesaw motor shot craps last week. Well, a motor shop in a not-so-far-away town gave it a thorough cleaning then replaced the brushes for $15. Put it back on the saw yesterday and it runs like a scalded dog.

"Next time it goes out, you'll want a 1HP because nothing new runs like what you have. But what you have will likely run without issue for another 20 years or so."

Sounds good to me!


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, all this talk about old craftsman TS lately is making me want one. I'm not ashamed to say it! I did use a belt sander yesterday on a furniture project, I am kind of ashamed of that.


----------



## chrisstef

Cant beat that for 15 semolians Smitty. Also its good making buddies with the guys at the local motor shop.

My name is Chris and i havent bought a plane in 6 months. I feel a relapse coming on with the change in the weather.


----------



## Mosquito

nice work 'Stef! I haven't bought one in … 4 months. But I've been working on making one? lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur, here's the badge I recommend if you're going vintage Craftsman:










If it's on a gray-painted machine, chances are it's a King-Seeley. They're beasts.

@Stef: I hear ya. But believe it or not, I've contemplated selling a number of planes. No action plan, but essentially pearing down to key users only. Each time I go to the shop, though, the feeling subsides. It's weird.


----------



## Tugboater78

Been busy building this


















So havent had much time to work on much else, but i got these in the mail sat mornin









And this in the mail this mornin, thanks to TerryR


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for the tip Smitty, I'll keep the lookout for that badge.


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin good Tug. A shop addition or new home for the yard tools?


----------



## bandit571

Been a-workin' away in the Dungeon Shop. Trying to make a fancied corner joint.









Front of the box will get these, the back corners will get something else. Care to see my "Dovetail saw"?









Hey, it did cut better and faster than my coping saws, and it was easier to hold.

Brandon: PM with your details?


----------



## Tugboater78

Hopefully its gonna be a small shop.. added onto the yard tool shed.. we shall see..thus far its full of scraos from the build


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dan- I love that 102. Perfect palm size. Works well for end grain and all the chamfers I put on my A&C stuff.

Tug- New shops looking good. That's funny. I just got back from a salvage building supply place to get stuff for my shed. Got all my siding and OSB for half the price of new. This stuff is new, just a dinged corner or edge. I can work with it.

Stef- I'm probably going to have to cut back on buying planes for a while til I get my shed/shop project done. It'll be rough. I twitching just thinking about it.


----------



## WhoMe

Decided to go on craigslist for the heck of it. Someone is selling 2 #45s for $100 each. 
45s
They need clean up and from the pics, no extra blades but I thought I would post this. 
The seller is in Silverlake, CA.

*Dan* - LOVE the saw till conversion to a plane till. Looks GREAT.

*Gmatheson* - Really nice looking *LEFTY* Rubo you got there. As a fellow lefty, that is my goal some day. A left handed split Rubo just like yours.


----------



## bandit571

For those that asked about this little plane's mouth









Just two very small chips are missing. Iron has a "V" style logo. All other parts are there.


----------



## chrisstef

Big ups to our boy Red for comin through on this supple piece of choice leather on a chunk of oak. One big red strop. Much thanks my man!!


----------



## Ripthorn

New blog post on the infill shoulder plane is here

And here are a couple of almost-done shots for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## ShaneA

Smokin' ! That thing is looking great. You guys are raising the bar way up there.


----------



## Tugboater78

Rip that shoulder plane looks amazing


----------



## mochoa

Rip I'm so jealous of that plane man! Wow.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice work Rip.

Nice strop, 'Stef. I picked up a matching one from the post office today









Monday night stress relief


----------



## waho6o9

Most excellent Ripthorn!


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, Rip. I'm amazed at the work you guys are pulling off with your infills. I know if I attempted one it'd be a laughable joke.


----------



## Mosquito

Brandon, I think I'd be right there with you… if I tried an infill, I'm sure it would disappear before it was completed, never to be seen again…


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, I'm pretty sure mine would never make it in front of the camera. I'd be too embarrassed.


----------



## Airframer

My #120 arrived today. I seem to be on a block plane kick at the moment but I think this one will finish it up for now. Rusty as all get out but nothing a good soak in Evaporust can't fix..


----------



## bandit571

I think I used to have a couple of those









This was the Handyman version…


----------



## Ripthorn

Thanks for the compliments, all. Put some finish on the infills and man does it look great. There are, of course, lots of minor imperfections, most all of them resulting from using the nasty hot rolled steel from HD.

For those of you who think you couldn't make one, you most certainly could. I didn't buy any special tools for this, just woodworking tools, files, hack saw, and bench grinder. Oh, and a lot of sweat equity.

Maybe once this is finished I should actually use some of these things…nah, I'll just build a couple more! It really is that fun, despite the hard work.


----------



## CL810

*Rip *- +100 to what's been said already! Just flat out great!


----------



## Dcase

Nice work on that shoulder Rip! All these infills that you guys are posting is really making me want to get started on one…

Till then I got plenty of molding planes to clean and tune… Here are a few that more that I got clean and sharp.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Dan. After using some hollows and rounds a couple weeks ago, I really want to start picking some up now…


----------



## terryR

+101 on that sweet infill, Rip. Wow, you guys make it look easy!

Dan, looks like you are ready for my family of 7 beading planes, right?  Nice work on the restoration!

RE: these fancy oak and leather strops…which side of the leather do you guys place up? My current strop is tiny…must be replaced with massive!


----------



## mochoa

Those are really nice Dan!

I really like that cove you cut. I could see using that a lot on table tops, the top of bookshelves and what not.

Think about the alternative which is doing that on the TS! It can be done but it's complicated, dangerous, and you still have to scrape and sand afterwards.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, cutting the cove with the round plane was a piece of cake… I cut a shallow rabbet on the board and used that as my reference for the plane. First few passes with the round plane were very thick scrub shavings and after that I backed the iron up for a nice fine shaving to smooth it out… That was the first time I used a round molding plane. I know for a fact I cut that cove a lot quicker then it would be to set a table saw up for a cove cut.


----------



## planepassion

BRK, now that's one manly strope you've got there. I'm thinking it would double nicely as a cricket bat. What say you Andy?

Dan, based on my experience tuning a 3/8" beading plane, I fully appreciate the skill and nuance you've acquired and are applying to get those molders into working shape. I still haven't gotten the knack of tuning and using woodies.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've never even used a molding plane. Gonna have to remedy that.

Brad- Upholstery buddy gave me some great leather cheap so I thought I'd hook up some LJ's. If I get some more leather I'll hook some more of you guys up.

Here's a laugh for ya'll. Took my toddler on a lumber run this morning. On a potty break, this is what she said to me and a couple guys at the urinal: "I don't use dat potty. Dats a Weenie Potty."


----------



## mochoa

Kids say the darndest things Red. lol

Have you guys seen the latest episode of Highland Woodworker? Schwarz talking about red neck planing jigs. How many red necks do you think have a LN 51?

I did like how he did edge jointing. Just used a scrap of wood to elevate the board, clamped it between dogs and rode the plane on its side right on the bench top. I now have dogs and a flat bench, I can do that! I'm thinking this is going to save me a lot of time in the future.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Mauricio, I was thinking the exact same thing when I watched it yesterday re: #51.


----------



## bandit571

I now have two block planes on FeeBay. A Shelton AllSteel block plane, and a Stanley #18 Knucklecap type 2.

Would be under newly listed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur said, "I did like how he did edge jointing. Just used a scrap of wood to elevate the board, clamped it between dogs and rode the plane on its side right on the bench top."

-Funny! I saw the video and actually did that operation last night. Worked great!


----------



## Dcase

Brad, molding planes are a new adventure for me. Before buying that collection that I got recently I had maybe 3 molding planes. I have only started really learning about them over the past couple weeks.

I got about 30 molding planes in that collection and so far I have about 5 of them finished. So far I have done nothing more then clean and sharpen them. I have not run into one yet that has needed any tuning or fixing to the wooden body.

To clean the wood body planes I have found that nothing works better then the Scotch abrasive pads. I have used simple green, scrubin bubbles and mineral spirits but none have worked as well as just using the Scotch pad dry on the wood. I use the maroon color pad (medium) followed by the grey (fine) and sometimes finish with the white (very fine). The pads do a great job of cleaning up the wood and polishing it without having to sand it down.

After cleaning with the pads I apply a generous amount of paste wax to finish and protect the wood.

The irons take a while and are a bit tricky the first time. The round irons are easy enough to sharpen free hand on a stone or sand paper. If you have sharpened a scrub plane iron then the rounds should be no problem. For the irons with curves and profiles I use a dowel with sand paper.

I may do a blog on this process with some photos of the before during and after. It is all still new to me though so I don't want to give out any bad advice or anything.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty I had seen Charlsworth do something similar for veneer but it involved clamps. You have me even more stoked to try it now, as soon as I can clear some crap off my bench.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It was a very quick and dirty thing. Sat a piece of scrap with the workpiece on top, used a holdfast to keep in in place, a half dozen' passes and Bob's your Uncle.

Don't remember why I needed to do it that way vs. clamping it in the leg vise, but I specifically remember thinking 'Hey, that way might actually work!'


----------



## mochoa

It seems like an easy way to get your edge nice and square pretty quickly. Some days my edge jointing is right on the money… otherdays I could use some help..


----------



## Dcase

I just came across some hand plane videos that have a lot of good information. The guy in the video is also pretty good at explaining everything.

This link will bring you to a video about moulding planes http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/video/using-wooden-molding-planes.aspx

There are links below the video for other videos. Some good info worth a watch.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe SOME day i might break down and get a shoulder plane. Until then









These will just have to make do. Might even spring for a saw, some day









Maybe after a Lotto win????


----------



## Ripthorn

bandit, you could always make. I have read about guys making dovetail saws out of a drywall mudding knife, since it is spring tempered steel.


----------



## starringemma

I picked up this plane on Saturday from craigslist. The guy said he could sand blast it for me right there so he did. I have no idea what it is. It was painted all red, the frog, inside and out side of the body. It has no tote or knob. On the frog toe is stamped C44 and it is 14" long. The front tip of the sole is beveled up.


----------



## RGtools

I really want a set of Hollows and Rounds, are there any modern makers that are taking orders right now?


----------



## BrandonW

I'm guessing Craftsman, Emma. I recall seeing some Craftsman planes with C and some numbers in the sole.


----------



## starringemma

Thanks Brandon,
Didn't Craftman have an eggshell white tote and knob?


----------



## marcuscraft

30,000! woot!


----------



## planepassion

Dan, I hear you on the molder rehab blogging. My side-bead molder had some rehab twists to it, specifically the boxing in front of the mouth needed to be repaired by adding an 1/8" strip of hardwood to it. And while it performs well, like yourself, I don't feel like an authority at all. But then again, your non-molder woodie experience seems to be paying off in these rehabs. So maybe you know a lot more than you think you do.

That's a nice FWW video about using wooden molding planes.

I definitely enjoy using them on projects but I'm still huffing and puffing as I climb the steep (for me) learning curve.


----------



## WhoMe

Dan, I went through the whole series of those videos, Some good stuff but I saw in several of the plane videos, he seemed to be doing a no-no. When he was bringing the planes back, he was dragging the plane back on the wood. Everything I have seen and read recommends that you do not drag the plane back across the wood where the blade is in contact. It dulls the blade much faster. Which makes sense. I usually pick up the plane. I have seen some who tilt the plane to one side too. Basically, lift the plane somehow to prevent dragging the blade back across the wood.

Other than that, the moulding plane segment and a couple of the others were interesting. I like your demos on your moulders…

Bandit, I have one of those red an blue Handyman planes too. It just sits in the drawer and never gets used. I have my #18 and #65 clone for my main users.

30,002! Woot Woot !!! lol


----------



## chrisstef

Panel - how do you all go about sharpening your router plane iron? Ive got the "V" shaped style of iron and i gave it a bit of free handing with half way decent results with a quick shot at sandpaper on glass. Do i go all the way theough like a plane iron or is that overkill?


----------



## DonBroussard

I had an appointment in north Louisiana today, and I was quite a bit early, so I found a few local shops to kill time. I went rustiquing and I found a wood body plane, 24" long. The iron is 2-3/8" wide and has "Hancock Tool Co; Warranted; Cast Steel" stamped on the top. The body weighs 7.6 pounds without the iron. The mouth is nice and square. Finally, there was no chip breaker, but I'm not sure that it ever had one-the wedge and iron fit tightly in the slot without slop. I have not found any stamps or markings on the body or tote, but I haven't started cleaning it up yet. Any comments on its history or identity would be appreciated.

By the way, I offered the shop owner $10 for it. He couldn't remember how much he paid for it. He ended up giving it to me. I will send him pictures after it's cleaned up.


----------



## Tugboater78

Emma that does look like craftsman.. sargent made possibly. I'm not able to look at mine to verify but it looks familiar. The frogs on mine are red colored, the craftsman on the leverage is an oval. And lat adjuster is an upside down U. If that helps.


----------



## starringemma

The lateral adjustment lever is like a heart shaped paddle stamped at a 90 degree bend at the end of the lever. I wish I would have gotten a picture of it before it got sand blasted.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Tuesday evening pic…


----------



## Dcase

WhoMe, When he pulled the plane back did he keep pressure on the plane and have it flat or did he lift up slightly on the back end? I didn't pay close attn to that part.

When I am removing a lot of material with the jack or scrub plane I often keep the plane on the board and pull it back towards me. I usually only do this when I am working across the grain. Does it dull the iron faster? Very possible but when doing that kind of work I don't think its going to matter much.


----------



## Mosquito

My Tuesday night random contribution










I also added an entry to the #45 blog finally


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice video, Mos. I liked the discussion of left hand location on the plane. It will end up somewhere that's not the knob, for sure.  Oh, and nice bench too.


----------



## derekcohen

I built a number of planes for the recent Perth LN Tool Event. These included ..

Router planes …










Pictorial: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/BuildingaWoodenRouterPlane.html

Coffin Smoother in solid Tasmanian Blackwood (55 degree bed) ...










Strike Block Plane in Jarrah (38 degree bed) ...



















Pictorial: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/BuildingaStrikeBlockPlane.html

Krenov smoother and block planes …










Pictorial: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/BuildingaKrenovSmoother.html

... and a box for the Bridle Plough Plane built last year …




























Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Those are some insanely nice planes Derek. Well done.


----------



## LukieB

Wow Derek, those planes are beautiful, very nice work….absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Dcase

We have a couple auction places around here that do weekly online auctions… Every now and then some old tools will show up… This past week they had a listing for a Stanley #20 circular plane and guess who won it for only 22 dollars 

http://www.gronlineauction.com/auctioneer-profile/viewbids/24384/b30-lot-126-early-qstanleyq-planer-convexconcave.html


----------



## WOODLAND

OMG all these outstanding planes. Nothing that gets my heart beating faster then a new handplane in my shop.


----------



## LukieB

Nice score Dan, wanna double your money?? : )


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, I think I would sell it for 5x what I paid but I plan on keeping it for now.. I sold my #113 a while back so this will be my only circular plane. According to Patrick at Blood & Gore the #20 is a better design and user then the 113 so I am excited to try it out. I was not a huge fan of the 113 which is why I sold it.


----------



## RMM

Hi All,

I'm trying to get a message to LukieB, Lukie this is Joan in Kersey can you message me a # to call you this group will not let me message you until I have posted a few times and I'm to new to group. Very importent I need to talk to you.

Rocky Mountain Millworks


----------



## LukieB

Dan, I read the same thing, so I've been halfway searching for one….. looking for a sweetheart of course. Not real high on the priority list, since I still have a #113 and they typically go for more than I can afford. But just thought I'd ask…


----------



## DaddyZ

Wow Lukie^ No Offence meant to you

Sounds like we have a bill collector looking for you, It is a shame they can get through & start harrassing people all over the place. I flaged them for someone to check them out


----------



## LukieB

^Gshep's business partner, Seems our friend Thane is MIA for a couple weeks now, wanted to know if I'd heard from him. I guess his mother is ready to file a missing persons report. If anyone's heard from him let me know….And prayers that he turns up OK are much appreciated.

Thanks for having my back though Pat, Hopefully you'll do that again if any bill collectors do come calling for me here….


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh man. Im glad i didnt crack a tasteless joke. Really hope things are all right with Shep.


----------



## ShaneA

Good restraint Stef. Hopefully all is well.


----------



## RGtools

Lukie, I will keep him in mind.

My goodness David. It's hard not to covet some of those beauties. The Plow is particlulaly awesome with the box.


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, I had no plans on getting a #20 but when I seen it on the local auction I figured there was a good chance I could win it for cheap. I had put a max bid of either 40 or 60 dollars down on it and I got it for 22.

I just went and picked it up on my lunch break and it is a SW. The big difference between the #20 and the #113 is the way the sole is adjusted. I like the adjuster on the #20 a lot better. With the #113 the sole adjusted by turning the front knob and there was no way to lock the setting. When using the 113 I found that the knob would turn on me while using which made it kind of fussy to hold. The #20 has an adjuster that can be locked in place and it does not double as the plane knob.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan- Congrats on the #20! Oh. And you suck.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yes Dan, a seismic quiver on the "you suck" scale.


----------



## Dcase

I know I suck… In my defense I did deserve this one. Let me explain…

I joined up and registered for that particular local online auction site over two years ago. Over the past two years I have checked their auction listings on a weekly basis for tools and such. In the two years of weekly visits to their site I had never found anything worth bidding on. Why I kept checking back I don't know… That #20 is the very first auction from that place that I bid on. I put in my time with that site so I thing I earned that deal…

That't the way I see it anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Just a little play time









Hand cut dado and rabbet joints. Just passing the time between work days…


----------



## ScaleShipWright

I picked up this plane on Saturday from craigslist. The guy said he could sand blast it for me right there so he did. I have no idea what it is. It was painted all red, the frog, inside and out side of the body. It has no tote or knob. On the frog toe is stamped C44 and it is 14" long.

Emma, I have just googled this page:

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/craftsman-stanley-trade-plane-1950-150942440

could it match your plane?


----------



## chrisstef

So if you guys ended up with a few pieces of 8/4×6" x 4' teak what would you do with it?

Im not saying ive got any in my possesion but there might be some in my future. I took a rigger out to a job were doing to look at removing some big water holding tanks and we got to shootin the $hit. Told him i did woodworking and he tells me that when they are slow they work at this old yarn factory where theyve got these massive drums they would fill with water to do somethin to the yard and they are lined with teak. Tells me next time i go down there ill let ya know and the guys will bring some back for ya.

Im not sure if he could smell me after i soiled myself but i hope i didnt blow the deal.


----------



## donwilwol

sneak preview…........................


----------



## JayT

Wow, Don, those look great! Can't wait to hear/see more about the build.

So if you guys ended up with a few pieces of 8/4×6" x 4' teak what would you do with it?

I would immediately send it to JayT, just 'cuz.


----------



## donwilwol

So if you guys ended up with a few pieces of 8/4×6" x 4' teak what would you do with it?

Sound like a really sweet jointer plane.


----------



## chrisstef

If it comes to fruition ill be spreading the love thats for sure. Teak for all! Im gonna stay on the guy about it.


----------



## ShaneA

LOL Jay T…my first thought was send it to me! It is spendy stuff round my area. I really have no idea what I would do with it.

Don…holy cow. Now you are making multiples? Those elves have kicked production into high gear. Is this the latest retirement plan?


----------



## ArtRafael

I like this thresd, and am passionate about planes. The conversation started about infill planes , and it really caught my attention. I have little to contribute but a little plane. Ralph

http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s405/flyingtractors1/infillplane009_zps381bd1c4.jpg[/IMG][/URL[/URL]]


----------



## ArtRafael

Sorry. I tried to upload a pic. I'll try again. Ralph

http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s405/flyingtractors1/infillplane009_zps381bd1c4.jpg[/IMG][/URL[/URL]]


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Or this.


----------



## ArtRafael

Well Heck! I half did it, but don't know how nor how to do the other half. Sorry. Ralph

http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s405/flyingtractors1/infillplane009_zps381bd1c4.jpg[/IMG][/URL[/URL]]


----------



## donwilwol

to post a pic, you just need a "!" before and after. No img tags.


----------



## Mosquito

and the limit for what will fit on these forums is around 650px wide or so, which yours is wider than that, it appears.


----------



## ArtRafael




----------



## ArtRafael




----------



## Mosquito

Hey there we go. Looks sweet. What did you use for wood and metals?


----------



## TechRedneck

Nice Shooters there Don!

Derek.. what can I say.. nice stuff

I just built a Sellers style shooting board last weekend. The one he has a vid posted for using wedges at a 90 and 45 angle. It made sense using a knife, square, chisels, and saw. The thing is dead nuts on and works great (would work better with a shooting plane) Video HERE

I don't know….. I follow a number of old timer woodworkers and have watched a number of videos. I find myself adopting a lot of what Paul Sellers has to teach about tuning planes, sharpening, joinery and such.

I still read this thread almost every day and post every so often. I'll have to drop a note to my neighbor Al down south and see what he is up to. I hope he is getting some shop time. He also told me he would come up my neck of the woods for some cherry. They are cutting the hell out of the forests here lately. Dam logging trucks are always on the roads. Sad but I feel a lot of the lumber is headed overseas.

congrats all on 30k posts. I remember way back in the beginning we were just rust hunting.. now we have a bunch of people making custom planes. Gotta love it!


----------



## BillyD3152

I had no idea such beautiful planes existed.


----------



## chrisstef

Don - seriously … Holy $hit.

Smitty - 'member this old girl? 









Just tinkering.


----------



## BillyD3152

I have my fathers plane….Its a Red Diamond. I do not know too much about it. Anybody here have any info on it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love it, Stef! Great to see it in use, for sure.


----------



## stonedlion

Anyone in the market for a Stanley #1 or 2?




  









  






I have no interest whatsoever in the sale of these planes, just thought I would point them out to the addicts here.


----------



## chrisstef

Richard - bringin the thunder with the 1 and the 2.

Smitty - i still need to give that 71 a proper cleaning and a sole lapping but ive gotta say that its a really fun tool to use. That little v iron is a pain in the nardino's to sharpen ill tell ya that. Fat finger Stef here polished more of his fingertips than the iron. From what ive gathered that v iron is the ticket for cross grain stuff and not so much with the grain.

BillyD - i dont have any info on red diamond brand but stick around, someone here has gotta know.


----------



## LukieB

Richard, I have a customer who's looking for a #1. What kinda price are we looking at there??


----------



## CL810

There's a mint #1 on ebay for $5,400 right now. Forgot to check if the shipping is free. ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I was checking out Derek Cohen's site after he posted those sweet planes he made. Looks like he uses a loaded strop the same way I do to get a new edge (except I use flexcut gold compound). Of course you can't do this if the iron is really dull or chipped. But it's really quick and easy.

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/WoodworkTechniques/Stroppingwithgreenrougeversesdiamondpaste.html


----------



## chrisstef

Solid post Red. I got to a wee bit of stropping last night myself sans any compound just to check it out. My chisels will get a little metal on leather action mighty soon.


----------



## donwilwol

I check out Derek's site all the time. I love the idea's. His site is second to Ron Brese's only, and only because I love the infills. Its a close second believe me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wow, that Brese site will cause some tool drool. Anyway, no school today so my wife found some dueling planers in my shop. This ones already got the sickness:


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Red, very nice.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice Red! Is your bench QSWO?


----------



## DonBroussard

UPDATE to Post 30004:

Here's the plane before cleaning:










I cleaned up that wooden body plane and here she is:



















Just cleaning with mild detergent and very light hand sanding so as to leave its work history intact, followed by three or so applications of BLO. No maker's mark revealed itself during the cleaning. The only clue to its identity is the "Hancock Tool Co." on the iron, and I'm thinking that's not even original. It looks like the wedge is set up for a 2-5/8" iron, and the Hancock iron is 2-3/8".


----------



## 33706

Billy D: your 'Red Diamond' plane was manufactured circa 1930 for Masback Hardware of NYC…by Stanley.


----------



## donwilwol

one of you guys should jump on this before I do.


----------



## planepassion

BRK, oh boy. Your little one already is obsessed with thin shavings. Heaven help her…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I know Brad. She's only trusted with that little handyman so far, but she loves it.

Brandon- By laminating the 8/4 plainsawn white oak for my top, it left the quartersawn edge up.


----------



## mochoa

Great pic Red! Impressive shavings from your daughter there man. And nice bench, I love me some white oak.

DonB, that plane came out great, nice restoration!

Don, hope someone got that 60 ½? I would have popped on it if I'd have seen it first.


----------



## stonedlion

Lucas - the pictures are linked to the seller on Bonanza. They are asking $1025 for the #1 and $205 OBO for the #2. I spent a few minutes contemplating making an offer on the #2, but decided to pass. Not because I don't think it's worth it, I just have other priorities at the moment.


----------



## LukieB

*Red*, Love the pictures, and your bench, very nice.

*Don B*, Amazing work on that "Hancock". That thing looks sweet, very nicely done.

*Richard*, thanks passed the link on to that guy. Don't know how serious he is. Bought a couple planes from me on Ebay and says he's looking for a #1 and asked me to keep an eye out.


----------



## Mosquito

Little Mid-April Winter Storm Warning action. Lookin' out the shop window this evening…









So I started on a box for my #45 









And I had this rigged up too…


----------



## chrisstef

Mos - i swear if any snow falls here in CT im gonna move. The flowers are just starting to pop up, snow would be utterly depressing. That an ipod hook up ya got there? I really need to reroute my music setup. Its on my "assembly" bench and taking up vaulable real estate at this point.


----------



## Mosquito

Heh, yeah, it's been snowing off and on for pretty much a week… and it's the second "winter storm warning" in the last week… 9" of snow from this one

It's actually a custom built computer with touch screen and built in speakers that I built a while ago. I hooked up a webcam to it to get a "top down" view of my workbench last night, just for fun


----------



## BillyD3152

Thanks Poopiekat….I knew someone here would know.


----------



## terryR

I've got a serious question for the group…sorta plane related…I've seen you guys build everything from a chair to a table to a corner cabinet. Been watching quietly while learning which plane for which purpose…And THANKS for all the tips so far!

But…one tool I've NEVER noticed in any of these builds is a biscuit joiner. (I'm pretty sure they left the t out when naming the power tool?)

You guys don't use them? Hand cut joinery doesn't need them? What's the deal? I sure as heck don't want to drop $200 on a lil power tool, but I'm going to build some cabinets and tables this year, so wanted to ask…My best friend, the power tool only guy, builds lots of cabinets. All from 3/4" plywood with hardwood facing, then joins that carcase to a wooden face frame with biscuits. Looks easy. Too easy, in fact!

Maybe I'm finally ready for some books on cabinet making and furniture, too?  Old school books…I'd rather spend an hour sharpening chisels than sweeping up sawdust from a router, table saw, etc…


----------



## Dcase

BRK, that is a great pic of you and your daughter working together.

Finished up a couple more moulding planes… Well actually T&G planes.. This set is 5/8" and marked E. Baldwin. This is my only matching set of wood T&G planes.


----------



## chrisstef

Theyre actually a decent tool for aligning edge joints Terry. Ive even seen them used in trim work at the miters. If your joints are halfway decent, which your's certainly are, i dont see a ton of use for a biscuiter personally. Ive only used one once, on my current workbench, and it worked but i dont think i would use one again.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## chrisstef

And there goes Smitty …. ill crawl back into my corner now lol.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have a Norm series on the DVR for kitchen cabinets where he does exactly as you say, Terry. And I've kept those shows because that's what I'd do to build cabinets. Watched them earlier this week, actually. The one thing I don't have is a KREG pocket screw thingy. That looks way easy, and strong too, for 'commercial' projects that aren't destined for greatness (not that any of my pieces are, but you know what I mean).


----------



## BrandonW

I got a biscuit jointer for free and use it sometimes when laminating boards together. They help with alignment, but from what I understand they don't really offer much added strength to the joint.


----------



## mochoa

Terry, I bought a Ryobi biscuit joiner from a pawn shop when I first got started woodworking. However this one I got actually guarantees a misaligned joint. lol. So I gave up on it. One day I will turn it into a spline cutter for boxes.

Nice! I will snag me a T&G if I ever see one in the wild. I saw one in New Orleans the last time I was there. It was an all in one, one side cut the Tongue and the other side cut the groove. But it was missing the irons. :-(


----------



## JayT

Nice, Dan! How many more of the molding planes from your lot still need done?

Terry, I agree with stef and Brandon on the biscuit joiner (the "official" name from the manufacturers is plate joiner). They are very helpful for lining up joints, but they don't add strength to the joint, as some claim. Think about it, if a butt glue joint is already stronger that the wood, how can you add to that? The wood will always break before a good glue joint, all a biscuit will do is possibly move where the wood breaks.

I can see someone who does a lot of face frame cabinet work using it, as it would help with alignment during the assembly process. If you have a good setup for the process, it saves enough time to pay for the tool. For just a few pieces and not being on a production shop schedule, it's hard to justify the expense. You could get the same alignment help for a lot less dollars with a dowel jig, some dowel centers and short dowels. It would just take a bit more time to drill the holes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, that is a very nice product with those woodies. Well done!


----------



## planepassion

Dan, your matching T&G set is a thing of beauty. Should be fun putting those to work on a project. Maybe a plane cabinet?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Working on a very simple refurb of a Lincoln-style desk that has a backside with splines. First time I've come across those in the wild.


----------



## ShaneA

I have a DeWalt Biscuit Jointer Terry. I used it way more when I started woodworking than I do now. It does have have nice uses and features. It is handy as an alignment tool on large panels. It is handy, as mentioned, in cabinet face frame assembly to carcase. It can also speed up sheet good assembly, if heirloom quality is not your focus. What it really does not do, is provide serious structural support in cross grain situations. Like Stef mentioned, it can add to miters, but the miters need to be of a pretty decent size to accomodate the biscuit. My usual preferred way is splines on miters. Another good use can be joining 45 bevel rips on sheet goods.

The Kreg jig is also useful for down and dirty assembly. The main use for me is joining face frames for cabinets. The beauty is no accounting for tenons or half laps. Just cut to fit, and glue and screw. Really a strong and quickly executed joint. Just make sure every thing is glued and clamped securely before adding the screws. They have a tendancy to creep out of plane if not clamped. Plus the Kreg screw are of outstanding quality. And…who doesn't love a quality screw?


----------



## terryR

Dan, nice restore! Sweet set of planes, too, BTW! 

Thanks for the tips on joinery, guys! I cannot believe Smitty has a plate jointer of all people! 

I have never had good results with aligning dowels in a joint…but will try more. Especially want to play with rabbet joints doweled after the glue dries…


----------



## ShaneA

I have a DeWalt Biscuit Jointer Terry. I used it way more when I started woodworking than I do now. It does have have nice uses and features. It is handy as an alignment tool on large panels. It is handy, as mentioned, in cabinet face frame assembly to carcase. It can also speed up sheet good assembly, if heirloom quality is not your focus. What it really does not do, is provide serious structural support in cross grain situations. Like Stef mentioned, it can add to miters, but the miters need to be of a pretty decent size to accomodate the biscuit. My usual preferred way is splines on miters. Another good use can be joining 45 bevel rips on sheet goods.

The Kreg jig is also useful for down and dirty assembly. The main use for me is joining face frames for cabinets. The beauty is no accounting for tenons or half laps. Just cut to fit, and glue and screw. Really a strong and quickly executed joint. Just make sure every thing is glued and clamped securely before adding the screws. They have a tendancy to creep out of plane if not clamped. Plus the Kreg screw are of outstanding quality. And…who doesn't love a quality screw?


----------



## chrisstef

Shane - quality screws are hard to come by especially in multiples. In my case they tend to be too short to really get a good hold on things.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Please don't think less of me. It was during my Norm phase. And who among us hasn't gone through that?

In the pic above I used it to align the sides of the tool chest refurb piece where dowels had failed. Not there for structure at all, as others have mentioned, but for alignment. I wasn't going to plane the pieces flat because of the finish, so biscuits were the answer. And I'd do it again, too.


----------



## terryR

Hey, Shane, do you have an online link for a good screw? LOL…

Thanks, ya'll…maybe I'm just behind the times…need to get a cheap router and plate jointer and metal cutting bandsaw and large air compressor and sandblasting cabinet and drum sander and downdraft tables and dust collectors and…

...damn, I really wanted an excuse for another LN plane…


----------



## ShaneA

Norm phase…that is funny. The one thing I would always see him use/do was a brad and pin nailer. While I have both. I rarely use them in WW applications. More of home improvement tool IMO. I mean he would nail on his trim and nail in his dados. Just don't use them in the shop too often other than jig type stuff and shop type cabinetry.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, here you go.


----------



## Dcase

JayT, I have cleaned and sharpened about 10 of the 30. I wont be restoring all of them though as there were some doubles. I probably have 10 more that I will be restoring.

Brad, I may make a plane cabinet someday.. I am working on a till right now for my spare metal planes..


----------



## terryR

^love the cocobolo.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Any H&R doubles, Dan, and I have a solution. 

^ It's the option I'll flip for with any other LN planes I get. And there are a couple I wouldn't mind having (#51 and low angle jack rabbet)


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, that is sure a nice surface left on that board.

Another wood bench plane I recently finished tuning…


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I am sorry I was supposed to get back to you about the H&R planes. I completely forgot.. No, there aren't any doubles of the H&R planes. The doubles I have are beading planes and skewed rabbet planes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

NP, and Rats. Oh, well.  Thanks, Dan.


----------



## donwilwol

*Terry* I've got a biscuit joiner. A nice porter cable. It almost never comes off the shelf.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I have a biscuit joiner from when i did decks. Used it for hidden fastener systems. Now you can have the boards grooved all the way down the sides but i think that compromises the integrity too much. A biscuit slot every 16" is less likely to split off. Don't remember when the last time i used it was. maybe 6 years ago?


----------



## Mosquito

I've also got a biscuit joiner. I've used it probably 4 times now I think. I like using it for the slots for table top fasteners. Quick and easy, and I can do it after it's been assembled.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mos- that's funny, I just used my biscuit joiner this morning for that very purpose. I seem to use if for everything but what it was designed for;-)

If I were to post some of my furniture builds in depth, you might see some pocket screws or biscuits. I see them as a concession I'm willing to make in order to stay in time/budget for a piece. That being said, I use them to attach inner dividers, bottoms, etc. I will not use them on the structural components of a piece(all mortise and tenon there). That just gets too far away from what I'm trying to do.


----------



## RGtools

*Terry*, for hand tool work, if you want help aligning joints, use a dowel Jig like this one.

There are plenty of cheap ones out there…including shop made. And they work with any drill, be it electric, or calorie powered.

Like the others have said, it does not add much strength, but it can help with cleanup later. I just tend to try to get things close and then clean up later (or glue up my panels in the rough and flatten them the one time).


----------



## LukieB

The view of my backyard this morning. 23" of snow over 3 days. The sun shined most of the day yesterday so there's only about 9 at the moment but they're forecasting more snow Sunday…WTF

Terry, The way I understand it, biscuits will not add any strength to a properly prepped glue joint. They will make it easier to align, and are quite handy if you're doing a ton of glue ups, but like Don I have one that I haven't used in years.


----------



## donwilwol

I use dowels a lot as well. I've had a jig like this http://toolsandmore.us/shop-fox-d4116-doweling-jig.aspx for 20 years or more.


----------



## mochoa

Mathias at Woodgears did strength tests on several types of joints. Dowels actually did pretty good. Unfortunately he didn't test biscuits.

http://woodgears.ca/joint_strength/


----------



## Dcase

For those of you with snow… I would rather have that right now then have flooding.

We have had severe flooding here the past few days. To make things worse my house is in a flood zone. I had water all the way up to the foundation of my house. A couple more inches and it would have been over the foundation. I have a creek that runs through my property and the creek was over flowing into my yard.

Here is a picture of my front yard from yesterday morning…



















This next photo you can see the water level in the creek and the flooding in the crop field across the street.









I was really worried yesterday that my house would get water in it. Good news is it stopped raining and the water level has dropped. It was a close call though.


----------



## lysdexic

It was during my Norm phase. And who among us hasn't gone through that?

Not me. This is my first phase. So, do you think in the future I will say "Oh, that was in my hand plane phase"


----------



## mochoa

Thank God Dan, glad to hear you guys made out ok.

Now I want a dowel jig….


----------



## terryR

Thanks again, guys, for the info! I'll grab a cheapo biscuit toy next month or so.

Wow, Dan, glad to hear you are OK. That's a scary looking photo across the street from your house…especially with the weather changing the way it appears to me.

We also live in a low lying flood plain, and much of our land floods frequently since we are bordered by creeks on 2 sides. Luckily this old house…built c1867…appears to have never seen flood damage since it's located up on the mountainside…too bad our insurance company can't see that from their computer! After Katrina, our flood insurance rates were raised enough to buy a small car each year!


----------



## Dcase

Thanks Mauricio… I live in a city just outside of Grand Rapids, MI… Grand Rapids got flooded a lot more then we did due to the Grand River.

Here are a couple pics of the flooding in GR. I just grabbed these from news sites.




























I work in GR so I drove through some of the flood on my way in this morning. I have to admit, it was kind of fun driving through the water with my SUV.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yikes Dan. Maybe I'll have to start singing, "God willin' and that don't rise." The ol Missouri spilled over in our parts last year, but we live up in the bluffs so it didn't affect us much.

I use dowels sometimes as well, but I don't have a jig. I just drill them freehand and use a dowel pin marker on the other side. Big advantage to dowels and biscuits is that they are hidden on both sides. Pocket screws are ugly.


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, that looks like some of the pictures from Fargo a couple of years ago when we had a massive flood…


----------



## waho6o9

How high is the water Mamma?






Glad you're okay Dan


----------



## DaddyZ

Lot of water here as well 4.5" in one night.

As for dowel Jig


----------



## chrisstef

Glad ya dodged the bullet Dan. That Grand Rapids sign is rather ironic.

I had my brad nail phase when i first got started a few years ago. Im still rather surprised that my first few pieces are still holding together. The TV table housing the xbox, cable box, and other various instruments is bowed to hell from the weight but them brads are holdin strong!


----------



## LakeLover

Dan
We are sort or upstream from you. Lots of snow still here and snow this weekend.

We have been filling sandbags in prep.

My house was OK in 2011 but not by much. They are still repairing roads from 2 years ago. Last year April 1 we had grass fires.

Was it you that had parts for a 60 1/2. I need the rear adjuster screw and frog thing.

Stay dry.


----------



## bandit571

I MIGHT still have a set of Dowel Centers out in the old shop, somewhere. Might have used them once??

Drill a hole, insert the center, place the mating part in the location, tap it down onto the spur in the center, and then drill a matching hole. At least in theory….


----------



## bandit571

project for later this year?









Like the next time I get one of those 20% off coupons, buy another one of these little planes. A buck brothers 2" wide iron, and maybe a junker for the rest of the cutter parts? I can have the base ground down until a level bed is made.









Or maybe recycle some of the parts off the #33 plane. From an idea from SMC. Someone has already done this, and wound up with a 47-1/2 degree frog angle.

Worth a shot???


----------



## LukieB

Wow Dan, glad you and house are OK. I really shouldn't be complaining about the snow, we need the moisture real bad. Last year the whole state nearly burned down from the wildfires caused by the drought we had….









Waldo Canyon fire in CO. Springs…..no photoshop involved in that photo 346 homes destroyed.

And just to keep it plane related, a few photos of my progress on the cherry knobs and totes.




























All will be for sale on the bay in the next few days, If the weather breaks long enough for me to take some pictures out in the sun….


----------



## Ripthorn

bandit: I read the same project. One of the guys who has done this said that the bed a a little thing to accept the frog screws, so something just to keep in mind. My idea was to use a 2" wide cutter and turn one into a rabbet bench plane. Then I measured it at about 2 1/8" wide and decided I would rather build the infills anyway


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, Lukie! Those totes and refreshed planes are wonderful!


----------



## DonBroussard

@LukieB-Nice family picture-the twins are so cute. You can tell right away that they are related.


----------



## chrisstef

Whats a Stef to do here fellas? Grind it square? Sharpen as is?










Router plane iron^


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, I think I'd make it a slight v point


----------



## donwilwol

Lukie, I want to say something about those planes with the cherry totes, but every time I go to talk the drool keeps me from verbalizing.


----------



## WhoMe

Lucas, those planes look brand new. They look like #3, #4, #5 and #7 and I am guessing type 17 to 19. The wood makes them look really nice. Hopefully you get a bunch of $$ for them. And if I had the $$ as was looking for a #7, you would be getting a PM. As it is, no $$ (went to the tax man) and I am looking for a Type 11 corrugated #7 anyway.

Dan, and others in the flood zones, I'll keep my fingers crossed you and your homes stay dry. For those with snow, hopefully that does not turn into future flooding for you. Here in So. Cal, they are already predicting a bad fire season as we are about 10" below on our rain and last year prior we got a lot of late rain that ended up making a lot of growth so there is plenty of fuel to burn. 
As for me, I live far enough away from floods and fires that all I have to worry about is when the "big one" hits So Cal. Oh and the random bomb scare. If anyone sees anything on the news about a bomb scare in Fullerton, I live 1 1/2 blocks away from that Del Taco and the evacuation area and the yellow tape started across the street from my house. I didn't even know about it till I went to head out to the BORG to get some supplies to install 3 doors at a neighbor's house and saw the yellow tap and police/fire trucks. Luckily it was a false alarm.


----------



## mochoa

If you were to use dowels for say a divider in a shelf there is no way you could use a jig right? You would have to use those transfer pins Red and Bandit are talking about right?

I'm bout to go crazy with glue and brads on some shop cabinets.

Compressor and nail guns were one of my earlier purchases because I watched Wasted Spaces on DIY network. That show was my gateway drug into woodworking. Still haven't made any built ins. Lol.

Stef, the thing with but joints in plywood is that half the surface is always going to be long grain to long grain since the direction of the plys alternates. So it is actually somewhat of a strong joint.

Lucas, nightmarish picture but wow how dreamy is all that cherry on those planes. Nice work.


----------



## mochoa

By the way have you guys heard of Tom Clark

He self publishes a pretty good book on making shop furniture. He has a pretty unique and efficient way of putting them together. I have the book I just haven't put it into practice yet.


----------



## bandit571

A look at my little space i call a shop









Right side of the shop, with a "plane till" to boot. The "Left side"?









Is the work area, aka "Bench". About all the space I have to call my own…..


----------



## bandit571

Test fits









Checking on the fit of the lid against the fixed part of the top. A little work with a jack plane to get the mating angle just right….


----------



## Mosquito

wow…
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LEES-PATENT-CHAMFER-PLANE-ONE-FINEST-ANTIQUE-TOOLS-WORLD-/140947285067?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D244%26meid%3D7089313825469863547%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1127%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D111052168808%26


----------



## chrisstef

That might be the ticket Don. Thanks for the input buddy.


----------



## marcuscraft

Mos - at least you get free shipping.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yesterday while waiting for finish to dry, I made a little camellia oil carpet pad like Jim Tolpin uses. Likin it so far. I used to use a little paraffin, but even though I never had any problems, I was always worried the wax would give me trouble at finish time. Plus the camellia smells great. You guys use any lube for your plane soles?


----------



## superdav721

I watch an auction a lot. He has some leftovers. A few bedrocks that are low priced.
http://www.finetoolj.com/ftj.php/store/view/9


----------



## LukieB

Thanks for all the nice comments on the cherry knob and totes. Hopefully I can get some decent money out of those planes….got a lotta time in em.


----------



## BrandonW

Red, I just bought some camellia oil from Highland. So do you moisten the carpet and run the plane on it? That sounded dirty.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Brandon- Ya, I think Tolpin says he keeps it "soaked" with oil. I can already tell ya though, it doesn't take much. Little swipe with the plane and your ready to go.

Lukie- forgot to say how much I like your refurbs as well. If any of them were t13's you would've gotten a pm with an offer already;-)

Mauricio- Haven't heard of that guy and his shop cabs. Awhile back I made this outfeed table found in FW, and I have made similar shop cabs since. They go together pretty easy as well. But you have to use a good plywood because you can see the edges.


----------



## donwilwol

Paul Sellers takes a tightly wrapped rag, and stuffs it in a can(like a soup can) and soaks it with oil. Then you can wipe the plane across it or use it like a big marker. He just uses 3in1 oil.

I spray the fluid film a lot. Its that or wax, I can't seem to decide.


----------



## mochoa

Red thats a sweet outfeed table! Looks more like an assembly table though, you got pics? Have you ever made a small project Big Red? lol.


----------



## bandit571

Blog a-coming up, here's a sneak peek









Making of a pencil groove, and









waiting on a finish


----------



## Tugboater78

All you in the flood plains keep safe and dry, i may be floating by you at some point. lukie those planes are beauties, the Cherry makes em stand out for sure. Wish i was home so i could be finishing up some projects


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tug- I can certainly relate to being stuck away from home for work, just thinking about all you could be getting done. Bet those hand tool books are coming in handy. I always try to use that time away to read and research.

Mauricio- Your right. It doubles as a assembly/finshing table for me…..which is why it's covered with drawers drying right now. You can see it pretty good in this pic though. My router table(hidden behind) is built the same way. I couldn't find phenolic plywood for the top, so I used Baltic birch and just piled a lot of coats of poly. It gets glue, finish, and various abuse. Every once in a while I sand it down and put some fresh coats. 
Small stuff? I made my wife a jewelry box once…..but I didn't like it. Too small;-)


----------



## Tugboater78

Yes thr vids and book have kept me busy, though only makes the want to be home worse, so i can try some new things. Really wanna start on getting my planes all tuned up properly, and get my small lil ahop in some type of working order


----------



## Ripthorn

Alright, all you knowledgeable persons. What is a good per piece price for molding planes? Found a guy nearby with several for about $8 a piece.


----------



## donwilwol

Here in the north east they typically go for $15 and up. $8 a piece is an exceptional price assuming they are in decent shape,


----------



## Ripthorn

I had 3 little kids with me while taking the first look, but they appear pretty nice. There was also a 1/4" plow plane with only a partial fence, but it was only $14. I don't feel like I have a need for molding planes, but at the same time, I sort of want one. Of course, the $20 #6 sitting right next to them didn't make my situation any easier…


----------



## Mosquito

jeez… I was out shopping and decided to go the extra 5 minutes to hit up a few antique shops, and all I came across was a few braces, a couple of cheap blocks (handyman, mostly), wrenches, and a T11 #4c for $85… otherwise whole lot of nothin'. No where near what there was the last time I was out there, but I guess that's why I go back about once a month


----------



## Airframer

Wow $8 moulding planes AND a $20 no 6? Where is this magical place you speak of?

In other news..

I started (and have almost finished) getting my #120 refreshed. It was about 99% covered in rust (including the blade) so much so that it turned my evaporust into a gel/slime like substance? Have any of you experianced that phenomenon with your evaporust?

Anyhoo.. it is sitting in front of the heater now awaiting paint to dry. I'll get some pics up tomorrow when I am not at work.

Quick question.. I have been on a block plane kick over the last few weeks and was wondering what you guys considered the ultimate Stanley block plane? I.E. what are your favorites of the bunch. So far I have a #18, #110, #120, #130 and a #220 and while I haven't had a chance to get all of them up and running yet I grab my 220 the most (subject to change).


----------



## Mosquito

#101 for me


----------



## Airframer

Mos, I have been tempted by a couple of those but wasn't sure what to think of them…. now I want one lol. These little things are like Pokemon.. gotta catch them all!


----------



## donwilwol

If it has to be Stanley its an #18 for normal bed, and #65 for low angle. I like the #206 sargent over the #101 for an apron plane because of the adjuster.










I've got a few #220, but have grown fond of the adjustable mouth, although the more I work with planes, the less I believe its a necessity. But then this infliction doesn't have much to do with necessity.


----------



## Mosquito

should probably be noted that my #101 is one of the planes that came from my grandfather, so that probably contributes a little.

I haven't had a chance to get it really tuned up, but I've got a Fulton equivalent to the #206 that you posted. I should get on that…


----------



## donwilwol

I've got several 101's or some variation. They are not bad, and sentimental value adds a lot.


----------



## WhoMe

Airframer, I'm in the same boat as Don. I love my stanley #18 for the std block and my #65 clone for low angle stuff. Never looked at any others but have been wondering about the smaller ones and how useful they are. Would that be a #101?


----------



## WhoMe

Hey, just thought of a question. I'm getting ready to work on 4 plane blades and need to establish initial bevels on them prior to the water stones. Since I cannot afford a Diamond plate (Unfortunately), l have been using a belt sander belt glued to a piece of granite. For anyone out there using this method, has anyone found a particular brand of belt that lasts longer than others? 
Thanks


----------



## Mosquito

yeah, a #101 is smaller.


----------



## roman

steel is measurable

so is wood


----------



## marcuscraft

Is anyone familiar with this plane blade, Google isn't returning much info for it. It's part of a small and simple block plane, no depth adjuster on it. I've found info on Fulton online but it either refernce made in USA or west Germany. This one just says Germany. It also shows no. 31 on the plane which I can not find any info on.

The plane was in a pile of my grandfathers ( he was a cabinet maker), so it would be nice to know a bit more about it.


----------



## bandit571

Well, this is news to me… I WON an auction on Feebay!

Next item: What can the Gurus here tell me about a Minty Wards #78? ALL the parts are there. Counting shipping, about $30 to my doorstep…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hmmm… A German Fulton is new to me. And we've been down the #78 clones road before. We'll have to see the knicker to figure the maker, I think.


----------



## bandit571

German Fulton?









The iron says Made in West Germany. I now have two Dunlaps, with the same markings on the iron.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah. ^. Figures the Bandit would have one!!!


----------



## marcuscraft

It just got out of an evaporust bath and here is the rest of the plane. The only other marking I see is a small circle on the back of the cap.


----------



## bandit571

A #3









and a #5









West german made irons, but printed in English????

The fulton was sold, then the other two show up. About like bad pennies?


> Should I spell that with an "f"


?


----------



## marcuscraft

Here is a close up of the blade










Bandit - Thats kind of what Im trying to figure out as well. I would expect if this was pre WWII it would say Deutschland or the like. I would just like to know if this is a plane my grandfather got in the late 30's/early 40's when he was first starting out or a cheapo replacement he bought in the 90's as he was just giving up his work.


----------



## marcuscraft

By the way, thats really not the actual color/patina of the blade. I just darkened it up a bit in processing to pull out the letters better.


----------



## bhog

Hey ,
My name is Brandon and I used a plane today.Also, used a hole lot of power.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, B! Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## chrisstef

Whos the new guy up there?


----------



## donwilwol

Yea, pictures…..you know the rules!!

Just playing around some



















And the elves where busy as well. They found some left over pieces, welded the 1/8" sides to some 3/8" sole, fashioned some walnut, (no brass left) so made a metal lever cap, and reworked a knurled nut into a cap screw, . I'll need to order them some O-1 for a proper iron.


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around with one









Needed a pencil groove..


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, what do you use for shaping the side pieces? I've been doing hack saw for rough shaping, but that just takes a long time.


----------



## CampD

Got another $10 flea market find, at #80 SW










Blades at about 10*

Also got the #151 all cleaned and tuned.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice score, Doug. Someone should do a video or a blog post on the #80. I own one, but confess to never having used it. Well, I've used it a few times, but couldn't get it to do what I wanted it to do.

Don, that's looking great. I also like the drywall screw in the side. ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Good stuff. A BHog sighting

Don, can you spare an elf? I am pretty far behind, and I know they do good work.


----------



## CampD

I've used a #80 years ago working with a master.
He had it set square edged and used as a scraper on reclaimed table tops. Had it set to just take the rough off while still leaving the nice aged patina. That's what I intend to use it for, have an order for a Vermont farm table made from barnboard.
Who ever had this one last put a cutting edge on it.
going to take some time squaring it back up.

Maybe I'll star a blog on that build.


----------



## chrisstef

+1 on the 80 tutorial.

Doug - im itchin for some flea market action. Youre gettin a nice early start on the season with success to boot.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks Doug. I think the #80s came with a cutting edge-at least mine did. It's a SW model as well.


----------



## Airframer

I need to get me a good scraper I think. I'll be waiting on that #80 tutorial as well ;-)

In other handplane news… I finished up my #120. This was probably the rustiest plane I have seen at my house yet.

Before:


















After:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sunday evening pic: the Stanley #95.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats naughty ^


----------



## CampD

^ I like^
Might put a 95 on the "find" list


----------



## CampD

Any body have a 9 1/2 for parts?


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, those look like spill plane shavings!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Tried it to square the top to the sides of a 'thinner' piece of stock. It worked well, and it's the first time I've tried the tool for a genuine task and I've had it for a couple years now. Old tyme regulars to the thread may remember the first time I used it. It'll come out more often now..


----------



## Airframer

Random Sunday evening group shot.. A family at rest..



















And a new project on deck…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice shots, AF!


----------



## LukieB

Airframer, amazing job on that 120, it looks brand new. Love the family shot as well, good stuff.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #164 is awesome on drawer sides, btw.


----------



## Dozuki31

Today's find at the flea market has to be one of my best to date. As I walked towards a table, I can see what appears to be a No.4 size, corrugated sole plane laying on its side. When I reach for the plane and take a closer look, I could not believe what I had found. Trying to keep my excitement inside, i ask how much for the plane? $12 was the reply. Did I ever reach for my wallet fast. I am now the owner of my first Stanley Bedrock plane. The iron is pretty much worn out, and the tote is broken, but other than that, it looks great. Can't wait to get it cleaned up and back into use.


----------



## waho6o9

congrats on a fine plane Dozuki31!

I betcha she cleans up nice and will make a good user for you.


----------



## ShaneA

That is a sweet deal! Congrats on the find.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Doz, that's awesome! (You suck!).


----------



## JayT

Nice pick up, Dozuki. That price definitely earns a you suck!

The Type 4 Bedrocks are my favorite style. Right now I am working on finishing a restoration of a type 3 604, but all my other Bedrocks are Type 4's. Round sides, two line cap and T logo iron, love it!


----------



## carguy460

Trimming out my basement finishing project, and doing it all by hand is proving to be alot of fun! I've learned that my favorite plane is my trusty no 7…random shot of it in action, planing a window sill (I learned that the "sill" is actually called a stool!) to fit…


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I love that pic of the 95.. I have always wanted to try one of those planes. Do you use it often? Would you say it is a handy plane to have as a user?


----------



## terryR

Yeah, Dozuki, you suck. Great score!!!

Yesterday, the wife and I attended Alabama's Largest indoor flea market over in Huntsville. What a friggin waste of time! Sunglasses, car tags, hats, boots, clothing in the african style, plastic toys for the kids, cheap jewelry out the ying yang, expired medications, lots of rugs, more Alabama football crap than I've ever seen…

I made a quick loop through the main isles, then headed for the nearest door while the wife got a haircut. But, at least, I found a rusty washer in the parking lot! 

From now on, I won't complain about the cost of shipping from fleaBay purchases! I'm convinced that no one in Alabama ever used a hand tool, except for agriculture. bummer…


----------



## Dcase

Here is my latest plane restoration… A Sandusky Tool Co. Coffin Smoother. The mouth was far to wide to make it a useful smoother so I added a new sole.

The new sole is walnut.. Once tuned this plane was really a joy to use. I have a new love for the coffin smoother.














































The plane even worked great on a piece of cherry. I don't often have luck with the wood planes on really hard woods.


----------



## racerglen

Now that's a nice piece !
Very good work Dan, usualy my cofifns make shavings better suited to 
use as wedges !


----------



## Dcase

Glen, closing the mouth makes a world of difference. I have 3 coffin smoother planes and this is the first one that I have put a new sole on. The other two that I have are better suited as scrub planes.

I have one of those horn handle wood planes that I am giving the same treatment to. I should have it done in the next couple days..


----------



## Quaternion

Plus one on the #80 scraper tutorial! I have one on the way from eBay. Scored a #151 spokeshave, a #51 spokeshave and said #80 scraper for $30 after shipping. Can't wait, I really wanted the #151 - it'll need a little work but didn't look too bad.


----------



## bandit571

Unloaded the van this morning, from a short road trip. I might find a use for some of this stuff









Didn't have room in the van for my English Plane Bench, but, the jig here did fit in the van. Piece of wood laying there is a chunk from an old Joist, and is Black Cherry. Another jig came along as well









Used to be on a Job-site Tablesaw as a fence! It worked better than the stock one,even. Now, it is just like a long speed square. As for a stash of parts left out there?









Just the larger stuff came along.

Anyone hear of a Lufkin Rule Co. No. 95? I think it is called a Tinners Rule. 36" long STEEL yard stick. Sitting there, beside a desk with it's final coat of varnish









Also in the load: P-C dovetail jig, old dual nail bag tool belt, one 5' long pipe clamp.

Now begins a project plan process, after all, I now have a wood supply again!


----------



## DaddyZ

I bought a Keen Kutter Transitional this weekend, Pics coming later..


----------



## Dcase

DaddyZ- I do love some Keen Kutter… What number did you get?


----------



## DaddyZ

Dan^ Haven't been able to tell Yet, I will look more at it tonight & let you know


----------



## bandit571

Just a try-out of the jig









both an edge grain trip, and a face side









That old Craftsman dual grinder was in my way, so, off the bench with it, and turn the jig around









And a different plane , too









Still going through this stack of "scrap wood'









Oak, cherry, and even some Sycamore in there.


----------



## marcuscraft

I thought people in this thread might enjoy this a bit. My son's 2nd birthday is coming up so I am making him a set of tools. I wanted to make him a hand plane, so this is what I came up with. Its about 6" long, has room for about a 1 1/4" blade. Currently the the blade is made of wenge, along with the sole. The infill portion is walnut with curly maple on the outside. I made it about as accurate and precise as I possibly could in my shop so that someday he can put a real blade in it if he chooses to enjoy the same hobby as me. If he doesnt, at least he had a cool toy to play with while he was little!


----------



## shampeon

That's a great idea, Marcus. I just might steal that concept….


----------



## donwilwol

That's a great idea Marcus. What a great looking plane to.


----------



## WhoMe

Surfing eBay to clear the mind (what little is left), found a couple interesting postings.

Mish mash of Stanley's. Most seem to need some work due to missing/broken parts BUT, there seem to be some uncommon ones in the mix

Then there is the Millers falls 8C, currently at $9 and looks to be in great shape. I know some of you do collect these but I am not sure how desirable this one is.

Or this poster with a series of Stanley Type 6 planes for a Buy it now price of $1049. Ok, the planes may be in good shape and are pretty old but wow, I think I would be about 4 bottles short of a 6 pack to post that price. I mean a #4,5,6,7 and a 110 are not THAT uncommon.


----------



## marcuscraft

By all means, steal away. I can't even begin to count the # of ideas I've "borrowed" form this site after joining 5 months ago.

I have a long night of sanding left to go it looks like. I wet it down to raise the grain to sand again and saw how much of the walnut and wenge dust had migrated to the maple. Just hoping I can get it back to white again.


----------



## donwilwol

now this is full on cool.


----------



## OnlyJustME

the plane is. the price isn't.


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, the infill shoulder plane is all done. I think this one will go to my brother.










And a couple of brown cardboard tubes arrived for me today. What could they hold?










Well, looky here, it's stuff for another two infill shoulder planes, this time with indian rosewood infill (the rosewood I had, the steel is what came today). After a couple fun hours, we are well on our way to having a new plane for me and one other that I am not quite sure what will happen to.


----------



## BrandonW

Brian, that infill is ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! I call dibs on the second one under construction.


----------



## Tugboater78

Don is that a preStanley Bailey? Thats cool if so..price is crazy
sweet infill Rip, look forward to seeing the ones you are starting.
Marcus thats a great idea!


----------



## Dcase

I like how the seller of that Bailey jointer is asking for 30 dollars shipping on top of the 3200 for the plane. Maybe it is just me but I hate when someone is selling something for a high price like that on ebay and then they charge more for shipping. There is nothing wrong with charging for the shipping but why not just include it..

Rip, that shoulder infill really looks nice.


----------



## 33706

Dan: eBay requires *something* be entered in the shipping field. You can't leave it blank. Though, I agree, I'd drive over and pick it up myself, rather than leave it to the mercy of mail carriers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Read the listing. Last para:

PLEASE IGNORE THE EBAY SHIPPING COSTS. WE WILL SEND AN INVOICE AFTER THE AUCTION WITH INSURANCE COSTS. ONLY ACTUAL SHIPPING COST WILL BE CHARGED--NOT A CENT MORE!


----------



## Dcase

Poopiekat- You can choose "Free Shipping" as an option when selling on Ebay.


----------



## terryR

Ahhh, a mere $3200 for a rusty plane…shipped free…
Don, stay focused…think Mill for your new hobby! 
...only 2 grand and change delivered from Grizzly…









Rip, your infill looks great! Do you stamp or sign your name somewhere on those beauties?


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, I have not figured out how I wish to adorn the planes. I have a logo from my guitar making, but am not sure how easy it would be to do a similar thing on a plane. I think it would be kind of tough to get that detail on a small version. You can kind of see it on this guitar I built a while ago (it's a T hanging through the bottom loop of a B)



I'm open to other suggestions, however.


----------



## terryR

Brian, sweet guitar! I like your inlayed logo on the neck a lot. Yeah, that would be tough on a hand plane.

I bet there are a few folks on this list that would like to purchase an infill shoulder…me included! Keep up the great work…


----------



## DaddyZ

Added a new Transitional to the family

















Transitional Family








Keen Kutter Transitional, Missing bolt to hold chip breaker to blade


----------



## 33706

Dan: Sorry, you're right, I definitely misspoke about the shipping field. Clicking the 'free shipping' option de-activates the field for shipping charges.


----------



## Dcase

Daddy Z- That Keen Kutter is nice. That is one of the KK's that have the thicker tapered iron and thick chip breaker. Due to the thickness of the breaker a standard chip breaker screw wont work. I may have an extra screw that is the right size if you need one. Let me know and I will check.


----------



## 33706

DaddyZ: I'm liking your #135 Liberty. Liberty planes are uber cool!


----------



## DaddyZ

Dan^ Yes I will have to find a screw.

Poopie^ Thanks, Yes since I now have (2) Bells I kind of like the looks of them also.

My Cabinet is getting Full, Might be time to start Displaying on the Wall & of Course the all important job of refurbing…


----------



## Dcase

DaddyZ- I will check through my parts and see if I have an extra screw for a KK plane. I will let you know if I do.

I have had to make some changes to my wall storage system due to the fact that I keep running out of room for more planes. I recently made a till for the majority of my trans planes and I also made a till for my extra metal planes. I like them out on the wall so I can see them.


----------



## chrisstef

Dan - youre sick. Very, very sick.


----------



## Dcase

I have been sick for a while now… Bad news is there is no cure in sight..

When I first started getting into restoring and using planes my only goal was to have a set of Stanley bench planes #3-8 and that did not include the 1/2's. I truly had no interest in collecting. I remember back when I had about 10 planes and at that time I thought that was a lot.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cool Dan. That till is a lot like the one I have in mind. But it would scare me making it so vertical. Do you think that cleat at the bottom is enough to keep them from falling?


----------



## Dcase

BRK- You cant tell from the photo but the cleat at the bottom has a rabbet cut in it so that the back half inch or so will sit into it.

I tested the angle out before I screwed the till in the wall and made sure that the planes would not fall. Even without the rabbet in the cleat. In fact the #4's and 4 1/2's that are in that till are not sitting in the rabbeted slot at all. There is no way the 5's or 5 1/2's will fall out of that till just on their own. Gravity just wont allow it. I even did a little impact test by hammering some nails into the wall that the till is on. The impact from the hammer moved some of the planes on the flat shelves but the ones in the till didn't budge.

The only planes in the till that kind of worry me are the 4 1/2s. The 4 1/2's weight is not spread out like the larger planes so I could see a hard impact sending one of those crashing onto the cold hard concrete floor. I plan on adding some kind of extra cleat on the slots where I have the 4 & 4 1/2's so that they better secured.

The till I did for my trans plane is even more vertical. If you look close you will see that I had to make a till on the till at a different angle in order to hold my #35 and 36.


----------



## Mosquito

Such a nice picture there Dan…

Makes mine seem less than adequate lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I see. I'm totally gonna ripoff the rabbet idea;-) All those planes, you were probably running out of wall space. A till seems more efficient. Even if it's not as display-like.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, Your till is more then adequate. You also have the t-tracks and adjustable stops so your till has the cool factor.


----------



## LukieB

Some sexy looking cherry shavings for you're Wednesday morning viewing pleasure….


----------



## Dcase

Very impressive Lukie


----------



## LukieB

Thanks Dan, that means a lot coming from you, the shaving man….. : )


----------



## terryR

+1 to what Dan AND Lukie said…


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Lukie.

-

Thanks Dan. I more meant my collection of planes rather than the till lol

-

Red, for what it's worth, I did the groove with the bottom rail on my till as well. I pulled the front of a plane up in this picture


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cool. Did you guys take any measures so you could leave the blade out? I've thought about lining a till with that spongy shelf liner.


----------



## Mosquito

Not really, mine's just birch plywood. I did make sure that I recessed the T-tracks about 1/16" below the surface of the plywood so that I'd be sure not to hit it. Otherwise I try to retract the iron before I put it back. Though I'm in the habit of not doing that with my #5 1/2 once I get it to a setting that I like…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Question: Who has a #203 block plane? Is the iron bevel up or bevel down? I worked up the iron in mine the other night and when I put it back into the tool, the mouth looked way big. I know the simple blocks all suffer from this, but man this one is Bass Big.

Because the iron is grooved for the depth adjuster mechanism, I've actually (crazily, perhaps) wondered if the iron was ground upside down for the tool. I know, call me crazy. But I thought it worth asking.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, ya and your planes in your till are more then adequate. lol

Lukie, the impressive thing about your shavings is not only are they fine but they are full width and the thickness is consistent. There is no doubt you have a perfect edge on that iron and have that plane tuned and dialed in just right.

BRK, Good question… The planes that I have sitting flat on the shelves all have the blades out. Some of them have a little strip of wood under the front of the plane to keep the blade off the shelf. The strips are not really needed though. Keeping the planes on the shelf with the irons exposed will not damage or dull the iron at all. I wouldn't worry about putting any foam padding on the till if your concern is damaging or dulling the irons.

However there is a slight issue with keeping the irons exposed in a till like mine. Due to the fact that the planes in my till sit in a grooved cleat I cant just pull a plane straight off the till. In order to take a plane down I have to first push the plane up about a half inch and then pull it off. This causes the exposed blade to cut into the plywood till, especially on the jack planes that I have set to take a deep cut. To solve this I plan on adding some very thin strips of wood or even masking tape to the till so that the front of the planes is up high enough to where I can push them up w/o the iron cutting the plywood.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I have the #203 and the iron is bevel up.


----------



## Mosquito

I guess I also put my planes in my till nose down. I typically put the nose in the groove on the bottom channel, and then lean the plane into the till.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks Dan.

How you think it'd work bevel down?


----------



## racerglen

Passed this one along thousands of posts ago.. for my planes I've used a forstner bit of the apropriate size 
to make a hole under the blade area, but most of mine are on a shelf(s) those that aren't get a clubhouse sandwich toothpick under therm ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Another good idea racerglen. I've probably asked several questions that have been addressed in the previous 30,000 posts;-) Oh well. Maybe I'll go back and read from the beginning one day when I'm stuck in a hotel.


----------



## bandit571

Processing some of the haul from the old shop.









Not sure WHAT these 1×4x12"s are, Sycamore???









Had to place a1/4" plywood scrap, as they were a might too thin for the stop.









Well, well, a surprise! In addition to bettle tracks, this has a curly figure, as well.









Plane is a Hibbards True Value #3. As for the stack of "loot"?









Looking for a plan to use all of these up. There is even two chunks of Black Cherry in that pile. All of this wood was FREE!


----------



## chrisstef

Be careful Red, youll never come back the same if you read them all. Trust me. Im either a prime example or part of the problem. Either way im tweaked.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I am not sure how the 203 would work if you used iron bevel down. I think the bedding on the plane is 20 deg.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've got a #102 on my desk and there's no way the mouth opening would fit the iron in a bevel down config unless the primary bevel were ground to a very high pitch.

EDIT That makes no sense. I have a cheap block plane, need to get over it not having an adjustable mouth.


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 to Stef being part of the problem.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, have you used the 203 yet? Even with the wide mouth it can still do some fine work if you get the iron set just right. I think the 203 would actually make a very useful plane for heavier stock removal such as putting a chamfer on an edge.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

In a word, Yes.


----------



## Dcase

Looks good to me Smitty. It is def a fun little plane to use..


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a shot of a #9 at work?









Or maybe a #8?









Testing a jig for the planes, so I can stay away from that metal vise…


----------



## Airframer

I'd like to toss another feeler out there for anyone who might have a Stanley #40 Lever Cap that they would be willing to sell. I have a mostly complete except for the lever cap #40 that I would like to get operational. I won't be in a position to buy anything till early next week but was just curious if anyone had one available before i started looking at other options.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Might check if Walt at Brasscityrecords.com has something.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Did the #40 have a lever cap? i thought it was a screw cap.


----------



## Airframer

lever cap, cap screw… whatever it's called lol. The bit that holds the blade in place ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

*Airframer* the #40 cap is a common missing item. They must have broke fairly easy. Ebay or start emailing some of the normal suppliers. If you don't already have it I have a list of different guys here. Its just a list so buyer beware, its not a referral. Some i've used some I have't. Although looking at the list, I've at least communicated with most.

Search for nhplaneparts on ebay. You can contact him as well. I've used them a lot.


----------



## donwilwol

Had my first repair job for my infill. I learned to never trust just epoxy. The front infill came away from Terry's plane, so some added brass and some better epoxy hopefully took care of the issue forever.


----------



## Dcase

^That infill looks really nice Don.. Top notch

Airframer- You could always make a wooden wedge to hold the iron in your #40 until you find a replacement. That way at least you could use it in the meantime. I have seen a lot of #40's with shop made wood wedges in place of the cap.


----------



## BrandonW

Here's a shop-made cap on my old #40 (which has since been sold).


----------



## terryR

Don, Thanks a million for the sweet repair job! Although, I still sorta blame our postal carrier who I've seen drop packages from his car to the ground…even some rare Brazilian Agate!

Sure wish I could post a photo today, but the PC gods won't allow it. Just made some sweet cherry shavings with Don's infill…and wanted to show off the matching plane adjusting mallet Don made with Ash and Wenge to match the plane! Very nice touch, Don.

A No.3 is really too small for my big ole hands…but this infill is another story! I'm building louvered vents for my shop this week while the weather is still cool…but hopefully some real woodworking soon. I guarantee you guys will see the wenge infill in future photos! Oh…IF I can please the PC gods somehow…they heard me praising my iPad last night!


----------



## WayneC

Saw this today and thought of y'all.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/editors-blog/the-gateway-drug-to-moulding-planes


----------



## Dcase

Thanks Wayne. I read the blog and watched the video. I have about 8 beading planes I have to tune up yet.

BigRed- I have a bone to pick with you!!!! You jinxed me the other day in regards to my plane till. I was doing some work in the shop last night and I was using one of the planes from my till. When I was done I went to put the plane back into the till and while doing that I accidentally knocked the plane next to it out of the till and it fell a good 6 feet before crashing into the cold hard concrete floor. Hearing the cast iron hit the concrete is a sickening sound. I didn't even want to look at it. All I could think of was what you said about being worried about making a till that steep.

After a minuet or two I was finally able to bring myself to look down and see what plane had fallen. The plane that fell was a late type Stanley #5 and to my shock it was on the floor in one piece. I picked it up and looked it over thinking that for sure I was going to find a crack in the casting… No cracks, no break..

I will have to be a lot more careful when taking planes out and putting them in the till so that I don't knock anymore out.


----------



## chrisstef

Announcer - "Well folks, hes thrown hitless ball for 7 plus innings tonight" 
(Dan walks into the dugout)
Dans teamate - "Hey Dan, did you know youve got a no hitter goin?"

Doh.


----------



## bandit571

Post this over on the wrong thread;

MAIL CALL! Can you say MINTY?









ALL parts are there, too!


----------



## bandit571

And a money shot, after a quick trip over the stones









Me likey…


----------



## Mosquito

Those dang Philly Planes… I want some

Good to hear nothing bad came of the fall, Dan


----------



## Ripthorn

Bandit, that one is stanley made for sure. Very nice.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, ya I was shocked that the plane was not broken, chipped or cracked. A 6 ft fall on bare concrete is quite an impact. I have carpet around my bench but that plane landed in the one bare spot. Go figure.


----------



## terryR

Glad nothing happened to the jack, Dan!

Here's a crappy shot from my iPad of Don's lovely mallet and infill…hard to see, but the mallet head is also stamped DW. I love it!









Thanks, again, Don!


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Valhalla to be sure.

Amazingly gorgeous.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ouch Dan. Sorry about the jinxing action. I just have a heartfelt concern for planes;-) Especially no. 5's. They're my fav. I have a dozen or so. 
Gonna go try and button up this commission on 3 hours sleep. Where's my Mtn. Dew?


----------



## OnlyJustME

You cant just blame BRK, Dan. That Murphy guy is the one that came up with all those laws.

Red go the Mary Poppins route with a spoon full of sugar. lol

Very nice set you have there Terry. First editions too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

BAM! Drawer fronts installed. Sorry not directly plane related. But too rewarding of a moment not to share. Normally I would spend all the proceeds on planes, but I've got some big plans for my shop this summer(a till that doesn't drop planes…lol). I'll get something up on a project page some time soon. 
Oh, no sugar for Red. It's beer-thirty;-)


----------



## TerryDowning

Bandit,

I've got a craftsman fillister very similar to yours (year unknown but likely quite old) that I'm restoring. No guide though 

It's a total rust bucket that has a slight twist I need to take out before it can become a user. It should make it to user status though.

Anyone have any ideas on where I might be able to find the guide bars for it??


----------



## BillyD3152

Beautiful Bigred!


----------



## chrisstef

Damn Red that is Q-S-W-Ohhh hell yea!! A beer is more than deserved.

You guys have any "i just finished a project" rituals like crackin a beer or in Tony's case donning womens underwear?


----------



## OnlyJustME

so far my ritual is either mailing it off or installing it. lol maybe a sigh of relief.


----------



## donwilwol

wow bigred. Definitely "have a beer" worthy.

Love to see those shavings Terry.

Bandit, its not like you to bring tools "IN" that look that good!!


----------



## terryR

Random Thursday shot with all those darn shavings cleared out of the way! 










Please ignore the stale mock up of the wooden louvers in the background…after those drawer fronts from Red above, I don't wanna highlight ANY of MY projects.

Red, those are Schweeeeeet. This Bud's for you!


----------



## shampeon

Let's heat treat some of Don W's monster miter/shooting plane blades. Here's the forge:









I can't really take pics while using the forge. Cooling on the rack after quenching in the peanut oil, on the left:









Tempering in the oven for a while, with a pizza stone to even out the temperature:









That thick steel took a while to heat up to austentite. No way you could do this at home with a propane torch. Or at least, you couldn't do it evenly. After they cool off, I'll clean them up, do some final sharpening, and plane some end grain.


----------



## donwilwol

sweet!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for the nice comments on my tv stands. I am proud of how much I (and my kids a little)used hand planes on them. Hoping to get them delivered this weekend and move on to the next project.
Ok, maybe I can buy just one plane after I get the cash. What's one little ol plane gonna hurt?


----------



## Airframer

Well, I just scored a #80 for $20 on eBay. Now I am ready for that tutorial lol. Pics when it arrives.

Also.. in regards to my #45 that I picked up (basically stole) a few weeks ago… I have come to realize that the handle is not removable so… how does one go about soaking it in rust remover for restoration without ruining the rosewood??


----------



## Mosquito

couple ways you could go with that…

Could try naval jelly, or something similar, which is thicker as opposed to a liquid.

Could try soaking some rags or paper towels in evaporust, and then wrapping the metal parts of the #45 with that.

Just my thoughts. The handle can be removed, but may not be the best idea, as it may not easily go back on. I just soaked mine up to just below the handle.


----------



## shampeon

Airframer: a brass brush in a dremel, and a lot of time. Mos's idea of suspending it just below the handle would work too.


----------



## planepassion

BRK is that "tiger" oak drawer fronts you're sporting on the TV stand?

Dan, regarding the #5 fall….yikes…cringe. I knocked my Lee Valley scrub to the floor two years ago and I'm still queezy about it. But the ductile iron was quite resilient. Barely a nick to show for the freefall to concrete.

TerryR, very nice random pic to get the juices flowing on a Friday morning.


----------



## Dcase

Airframer- I have soaked chisels in EvapoRust before without taking the wood handles off. It caused no damage to the wood. You can soak it for a few hours no harm done. I wouldn't leave it soaking in the stuff over night though.


----------



## Mosquito

FYI, if anyone likes the Irwin quick-grip clamps, and need some more 6" ones…

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1290702


----------



## Airframer

Thanks guys. I have some Naval Jelly so I will give that a go. I think I'll soak the handle in some BLO first just to add another layer of protection to the wood.


----------



## Dcase

Mos, that is a great deal on the Irwin clamps. I may order a few. Thanks for posting.

Random Friday photo…

One of my favorite planes…


----------



## Mosquito

I already had a pair, so I bought a few more. I use them a lot, it's a convenient size


----------



## Mosquito

Here's my random Friday. Was just about to walk out the door this morning, and I can see through my kitchen, down the hall, and into my "shop" and just decided I had to take a couple pictures…


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Shot Mos ^

Dan - Glad the old girl wasn't hurt.

Irwin 6" - I have a cool dozen I use all the time, Bought at loBigboxwes a few years ago around Christmas(4pk for 20.00)


----------



## terryR

Great bench shot, Mos…very Smitty-like with the lighting! 
New desktop image for my iPad…Thanks!


----------



## Dcase

Cool pics mos.. I really like the size of your bench.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

TerryR- that sure is a purdy 45.

Serene pics Mos. Makes it tough to got to the day job ehhh?


----------



## Mosquito

lol very much so Red… very much so.


----------



## Button43

Hey guys, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but I have a hand plane question. I am just getting in to more serious woodworking and I want to get in to the hand tooling aspect of it. I just bought a Woodriver #4 plane that I haven't opened yet. Do you guys feel this is a good first general purpose plane or should I go to a #5? I was thinking a #7 jointer would be a good second plane, do you agree? Can you guys recommend a good used one to look at for on ebay?

Something about the weight of hand planes, and the mix of metals and wood really speak to me. I am about to start building a workbench so I can actually use the hand tools.

Anyways I will continue to read through this long thread : )

Thanks.

Chris


----------



## Ripthorn

Chris, if you plan to get more planes, a #4, #7, and a block plane are considered a fully functional, basic kit. A #5 is good if you plan to rough out a lot of stuff or if you want just one general purpose plane. Of course, hand planes are like pringles, once you pop you can't stop


----------



## donwilwol

Button, I tend to buck the trend and suggest a #4 as a first bench plane. I've never had a woodriver but have heard fairly good things about them. I agree with what rip posted too.

And if you want a nice jointer, I've got a fully restored Stanley #8 for sale.


----------



## widdle

Don W..Do you take requests ?


----------



## donwilwol

Do you take requests ?

I take them, What I do with them depends on the request.


----------



## widdle

A number 5…flat and sharp ? If you do that sort of thing


----------



## donwilwol

*widdle* see if there is anything of interest, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale/


----------



## ShaneA

LOL, I have the over/under on the number of #5 and/or jack plane variations at 14 in Don's possession. Possibly as many as 200 owned by the fellow plane hoarders on this thread. Heck, I probably have 5 or 6.


----------



## donwilwol

it would probably take me a week to find them all.


----------



## widdle

ok


----------



## widdle

shane a..yeah not good with options or ebay…too much..Im trying not too get sucked into a tonnage of planes..but the 5 i had took a dive and the frog was tweaked to begin with..


----------



## JayT

Restorations finished the last week. A type 4 604-1/2, sporting a new walnut knob & tote by LukieB, type 11 5-1/2 and a type 9 #5.










Another shot of the Bedrock


----------



## ShaneA

A 604 1/2? You dog! Those are pretty tough to come by. Sweet stuff, the wood looks good too.

Any word from Shep?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Button- your in the right place. I'd say your next should be a jointer if your build a bench. Thats the best way to flatten it. Vintage is the way to go if you wanna save some cash, but ebay is sketchy if you don't know your stuff on hand planes. I tell guys to see if DonW or Walt and brasscityrecords.com have any first.

A no. 5 tally would be funny. Convenient for me, my fav is the most common. I'm around a dozen.

Widdle- I'm sure Don has something that could work for ya. If not, I have Millers Falls 14s(no5) coming out of my ears. Mainly because they are so under appreciated on ebay. I could fix you up with one of those cheap.


----------



## LukieB

Jay, that thing is sweet. The walnut looks fantastic, what did you use for finish??


----------



## widdle

thank you big red…I was thinking makita..jk…


----------



## Tugboater78

Bigred i may be interested in one of those MF'r lol though i have a lot of fingers in some ebay pies atm, fully expect to be oitbid on 75% of them but i may have to dip in the savings to cover if i won them all..


----------



## lysdexic

JayT - that 604 1/2 is an incredibly handsome plane.

Button, I third what RIP and DonW said. To me, if someone wants to work with handplanes they should understand the basic functional set. This includes a block, smoother, jack and jointer. When folks ask about getting one plane only, it is similar to asking what one golf club should they get.

That said my first plane was a WR V3 #4. I have since acquired multiple smoothers and know that I will never use it again. It is available if your interested.


----------



## donwilwol

JayT, I'm a bit envious of the 604 1/2. Very nice.


----------



## lysdexic

Maybe I am the only hard head to miss this, but I have been thinking about this golf club analogy. I just accepted that the Stanley numbering system to be arbitrary.

But now that I think about, the Stanley #1 - #8 strikingly parallels the golf club numbering system.

So sure, you can play a lot of golf with a #5 iron. Yet, you are going to want a putter, pitching wedge, mid-range club and a driver.

What the hell do I know? I don't play golf.


----------



## donwilwol

its been so long since I played (well, tried to play) gold I can't remember one number from the other, but what you say maker sense.

I'm not saying you'd need every single #, but now that I have them, I reach to a particular one for a particular reason. I may go through one day and see what cost I have in my set of type 11's. I bet its less than $300.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty - youre right on the golf club analogy only its in reverse. Im in the process of cleaning my clubs up as we speak. Im gonna shank a few in the woods this afternoon. Ill be sure to use every club in the bag minus my 3 wood, which convienantly equates to a #6. Not really good for off the tee and terrible for anything remotely close. Youre on to somethin there.


----------



## chrisstef

#1 - putter
#2 - lob wedge (65 yards n under)
#3 - approach wedge ( 65-100 yds)
#4 - pitching wedge (100-125 yds)
#5 - short irons
#6 - long irons
#7 - fairway woods and hybrids
#8 - driver

Id gladly be called the John Daly of wood working.


----------



## JayT

Lukie, one light coat of Minwax Gunstock stain to add just a hint of red tones, then three coats of shellac.

I'm gonna have to start selling some smoothers. Two #3 size, five #4 (including a type 3 604 that is almost finished) and now the 604-1/2. I'll have to sort them out to decide which to keep for sure, but a Shelton #9 and one of my type 11 #4's will definitely end up on the market.


----------



## 33706

My kingdom for a *#604 1/2*!!!! Well, half my kingdom, anyway! Great score, *JayT!*


----------



## terryR

JayT, nice looking 'rock, bud! That walnut looks great, too!

Looks like I'm behind the curve on stanley no.5 acqusitions…only 2 here! But, I've got alternate name no.4's coming out my ears…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice #4 1/2, indeed, JayT. Quite the handsome tool.


----------



## bandit571

Seems I have a few #5s sitting around









Three and a "Superjack". The next size that is "popular' in the shop?









When one only has two #4s, might as well be good ones









I did have a photo of the "Big Guys" by themselves, but the #8c was a little camera shy, so, how about a group photo?









This IS the whole Gang….( for now, anyway…)


----------



## Quaternion

Mentioned this nice ebay score the other day, but now an even better update, with pictures: I've been wanting a Stanley 151 spokeshave, so was happy to bid on a lot with a Stanley 151, a Stanley 51 spokeshave, and a Stanley 80M scraper plane. (In the process I learned the 80M is an 80 made from malleable iron - safe to drop on the floor! I'll still try not to  ) I was surprised to win the lot for only $18 + $12 shipping, actually $30.50 to my door:



















Close up of the 80M:










Everything comes apart fine, after a shot of WD40. A little stiff but nothing seized. So I did a first pass of cleanup on the iron with the wire brush:










But what's that I see on the iron? Sweet! (heart)

I don't have a great picture of the before, but it was absolutely illegible until I cleaned it. Here's the iron and blade clamp after first cleanup:










Now, where's that #80 tutorial?

I'll probably spend today cleaning the two spokeshaves, and possibly sharpening so I can play.


----------



## bandit571

According to Stanley: Sharpen edge to a 45 degree angle. Then, roll the edge on over to form a hook. Start on the 45 side and work your way up and over. iron is now ready.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is there a DE collector in the house? Need a DE #4 1/2C model? Needs knob and tote. Iron has life left in it, but bevel is way, way off and needs grinding. But main body is without flaw - no cracks on either the sides or anywhere around the mouth.










!









On the other hand, I need parts to bring a #220 back to life. Need a 1 1/2" lever cap and the adjuster 'carriage' that engages the grooves of the iron to set depth. Anyone with parts able to help??










The iron on this one makes it a SW…


----------



## Tugboater78

Smitty i bid and won what looked to be some 220 parts the other day









but.i wont get a chance to check them out till after the 8th since thats when i will get home. My phone just went off telling me i won me a wards master #4, so that should be sitting at house ready as well.. was gonna pi. Pic of it up but keep getting error messages fromLJ… grr


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## donwilwol

so I'm out doing some spring cleaning, stacking some firewood, moving some slab wood and a keep saying, "man that is almost to nice to burn". So here it is. I've got a bunch of short pieces of rough sawn white oak, not dry. I can stuff about 5 BF in a medium flat rat box Medium Flat Rate Box 11" x 8-1/2" x 5-1/2" at about $12 and about 6 BF in a large flat rate box (Large Flat Rate Box 12" x 12" x 5-1/2") at just under $17.

Anybody interested in some? Otherwise it just becomes firewood.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Justin, if you have extra in there (and it looks like an extra cap might be!), that'd be outstanding. No hurry, of course! Let me know, thanks.


----------



## Tugboater78

Will do smitty, once im able to see them in person


----------



## Quaternion

Ok, so I was cleaning up the spokeshaves from the above Ebay purchase today, and first thing I noticed is this 151 has no japanning at all, and no sign that it ever had any. It's just rough cast iron, everywhere.

Everything else points to being very early, it's a "type 1" from http://jeffpeachey.wordpress.com/2008/05/05/towards-a-type-study-of-stanley-151-spokeshaves/, with a blade like the one he says dates from 1913-1919 (under the type 2 description.) Anybody heard of one of these that never had japanning? Should I quit cleaning it and trade it to a collector for a different one? (I want a user, but if somebody thought this was special somehow…)

Unfortunately I've probably already cleaned it up a little too much for that, having flattened the sole (mostly), filed the bed a bit, and started on flattening and sharpening the iron. It's also missing the lever cap tension screw, but since I picked up a 51 in the same auction that has one, I have a donor (and I can always switch it back to the 51 if I need to for close quarters work.)


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, plenty of progress on the infill shoulder planes. Unfortunately, no pictures as the camera lived inside today. I could have made much more progress were it not for stupid, foreign-made drill bits. I use 1/8 rod for rivets, the calipers read .122". Well, my 1/8" drill bit came in at .119". Normally .003" isn't all that big of a deal, but when trying to fit the larger into the smaller, it's a huge pain. I spent quite a bit of time chucking each rivet into the drill press, using the file and some sandpaper. Anyone know where one can get drill bits of the right size? I tried Dewalt, Milwaukee, harbor freight, Hitachi, and Steelex bits, all of which were too small. They all came in at 3 mm +/-.02 mm. That is a relatively far cry from the 3.18 mm that equates to 1/8". I don't want to experience that again.

Anyway, they are coming along well. A couple minor hiccups, but nothing that can't be easily worked out.

As a side note, I used my LA block and #4 to trim the rosewood infills. As I was using planes to make planes, this picture came to mind:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Staged shot for a Saturday Night.


----------



## Tugboater78

If one was to decide to spend some weak american dollars on a plane like a stanley 45.. what would be a decent price range? And does anyone know the other manufacturers equivelants? And is the 45 the beat option? 55?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Definitely dont bid on any listed on ebay right now. they are all waaaaaayyyyyy overpriced. What? ummmm no i'm not bidding on any right now.


----------



## Tugboater78

Cant afford any of the ones up there right now, got too many fi gers in other pies, id actually prefer yo find wooden moulding planes but not sure how successful i would be. So your bids on those are safe ojm haha


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tug, depends on what you want to accomplish with the #45-type plane, but I'd suggest $150 - $200 is a decent ballpark for a complete #45. There is a Record (UK) equivalent, but I don't know much about it. An alternative that I've found very functionally close to the #45 is the Stanley #50 and it can be found complete for well under $100.


----------



## Tugboater78

Just wanting to do some rabbeting beading and various other trimming.


----------



## Airframer

I actually don't think I am allowed to weigh in on this topic lol…


----------



## Tugboater78

Yeah AF u stole one!


----------



## JayT

I see 45's all the time go for less than $50. Of course, if you want cutters . . . .

For a complete plane and cutter set, Smitty's range sounds about right, though there are occasionally deals to be had if you are patient. Besides AF's outright theft, I picked up my 45 for less than $70, including shipping. It is missing two cutters, but other than that is complete. A couple weeks before buying that one, I just missed out on a complete set that sold for about $85 + shipping.

Also look for Sargent 1080, that was their equivalent combination plane and there are also Sargent's out there that were made for Craftsman, but I cannot remember the model for those off the top of my head.

A 55 would be nice, but they generally go for three times as much as a 45.


----------



## donwilwol

You can look for the Wards #45 as well.


----------



## Airframer

Some random fresh off the refresh line Sunday morning Made in England #130 action.. Kinda fitting that this one is MIE… the shape kinda reminds me of a London Taxi.




























4 blocks down.. one more to go then off to getting my #45 up and running.


----------



## Tugboater78

What i really wanting to do is beaded t&g for some future cabinet backs, using some of the old pine flooring i have, the t&gs on it got screwed up while uninstalling.


----------



## bandit571

Spent a while on the iron of this Wards master #78. It would seem that it was factory milled ( Still?) so that all three edges are just a hair higher than the middle of the iron? Trying to get that Fabled mirror back, and just the three edges shined up. Same with the bevel, even after I went from 25 degrees ( factory) to 26 degrres angle of the dangle. Edge was hollow ground, too, by whomever made this plane.

Anyway, got all the rust cleared off ( took maybe ten minutes) and sharpened the iron ( one hour at the stones), and even shined up all the bolts. Underside of thecap iron was a rough casting, smoothed the area where it met the iron, and wire brushed the rest clean.

Might get some play time with it later today….


----------



## donwilwol

still needs a iron made.


----------



## ShaneA

Sweet stuff Don. You are cranking them out now, those poor elves.


----------



## planepassion

Fine work Don. The eased edges are a nice touch and the inlaid wood looks tight. And what looks like brass pins in the side are a really nice contrast to the steel. That iron cap thumb screw…is that your own design/creation?


----------



## 33706

Don: you gotta come up with names for some of these fantastic planes you're creating!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Looks like a panel wagon.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, puts my pic to shame the DW does… But since I went to the trouble to take it and upload it to PB, it goes onto the Thread anyway.










(Great stuff, Don!)


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around today









and trying a few planes, to see if they needed any rehab









Doesn't look like the Dunlaps needed any..


----------



## terryR

Looks like a rosewood bulldozer! Great work, Don!


----------



## bandit571

A certain #5A needed a lot of rehab, Iron was almost 1/8" out of square. Rest of the plane was needing a touch up, too









Frog was cleaned up, wheel was freed up. Rusties removed. As for the iron? halfway squared up, will let it rest a bit, and grind some more. Thick iron, too. Stamped for UNION MFG. Co. NEW BRITAIN CT might be just over 100 years old???


----------



## donwilwol

*Brad*, cap is self made.

*rosewood bulldozer* - I like it!


----------



## 33706

good one,* Terry!*

Hey* Don*, you could number your plane sizes to correspond to Caterpillar bulldozer sizes, you know, *D-6, D-7, D-8 *etc…LOL!


----------



## donwilwol

*DW*-6, *DW*-7, *DW*-8 etc


----------



## 33706

*Perfect!*
A hundred years from now, some plane historian/expert will be scratching his head about those mysterious, elusive *DW planes!*
They need serial numbers, amigo!


----------



## 33706

And now I'll ask a totally stupid question….
On those old wooden-bodied hollow-and-round sets, which one is referred to as the 'hollow' and which is the 'round'? Is it a reference to their visual shape, or the profile they cut in the wood ?


----------



## bandit571

Refers to the profile of their soles. Round bottomed plane is a "Rounds", etc.


----------



## 33706

Thanks,* bandit*! It just never seems to come up in conversation….


----------



## JustplaneJeff

To restore or not to restore, all are in useable condition, most just needed there irons lapped and sharpened.I kind of like the well used patina look. They can only be original once These are all 4 1/2s The Bedrock one was marked 4 1/2 instead of 604 1/2 The first couple of years as I understand it.


----------



## rmoore

I have a question for you all. How do you square the end of an iron. I have a bench grinder with a small rest on it. I'm thinking I need a wider one, but what do you use to keep the iron straight while grinding it?


----------



## 33706

justplane Jeff:
Ones as nice as those should only have red rust removed, if they have any, and only for the purpose of not leaving rust stains on the surface of the wood. There's a lot to be said for that blackened locomotive iron look, which I prefer over shiny new metal.


----------



## JustplaneJeff

Also have a few Stanley circular planes. Don't use them much but they are sharp and ready to go. With vintage planes you wonder whos hands they have been in and what jobs they worked on


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jeff, if you like, keep them that way. And it's the way I prefer them, too.


----------



## JustplaneJeff

Bought these two when my dreams where much smaller LOL


----------



## bandit571

Having a problem with a plane, symptons;

Even after grinding a new SQUARE edge on the iron, have to cant the iron all the way over to one side

Loses adjustment each time I re-cant the iron

Will cut only on one side of the iron.

Thinking this might be a frog issue. This is NOT a cheapo plane. It is a Union #5A. Might even be a Type 2. Adjuster wheel keeps having to be worked over, to make it turn freely. Go to set depth, can't turn the wheel? Things will not lock down, unless a lot of torque is applied to the lever cap's bolt. And the iron will still move around?

Will try again tomorrow, to see IF I can figure this out. IF not, well there is always FEEBAY…..


----------



## OnlyJustME

PK, I've been wondering that too.

Jeff, they look just fine to me.


----------



## Airframer

My problem is (well among other things) is I get a bit OCD on certain things. I try to leave well enough alone when it comes to older yet very functional tools but the problem comes when I notice that they are all in different stages of wear.. i.e. they don't match. That is the point when the Adrian Monk inside me just has to get to cleaning and making them match. Yes it is weird and yes I am aware it is not necessary but it will haunt me unless I do something about it lol.

I will add though that all of my planes are personal users. If I were to get into the resale world I would leave well enough alone on the sellers.


----------



## Tugboater78

Im with you on that AF, i also enjoy the rehab work and making something look newish again. In some way start a new life with it, leave my own marks which it can keep.


----------



## terryR

PK, thanks for asking that stupid question…round vs bead…I always wanted to know! 

Ron, Veritas makes a jig for the grinder to help hold the irons square…or you may be able to build a shop version after you look at the device they wanna sell ya.

If it's an old iron which is badly out of square, I think the general consenses here is to try to grind it perfectly square over multiple sessions so you don't remove too much steel. Just use the lateral adjuster on the plane to make the widest shavings you can for now…and every time you go back to the grinder, sneak up on the square perfection you want. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dcase

I have the veritas jig to keep the iron square and I do not like it at all.. If anyone has the veritas tool rest and wants the jig let me know. I will sell it for cheap.


----------



## terryR

Dan, what's up with the square jig you don't like? I don't have one…just curious.

To square a blade, I cover the tip with yellow auto body tape, then use a square and razor to scribe a straight line on the tape. Then do the grinding on their angled jig, just eyeballing till I reach the scribed line.


----------



## racerglen

Dan, I like that jig with one exception, it sometimes is hard to move in the slot.
Then it's time to stop, clean the slot and the bottom of the jig, lube's no answer
as it's a grit buildup.
I'd made my own some years back, but mine was designed to run along the bottom of my home built rest
and grit was not an issue.
Maybe I'll dig that out again and see if it'll work with the Veritas rest ?
It's just two pieces of steel bolted together with 1/4-20 wingnuts, bit finicky to set up, but it did the job.


----------



## CampD

Here's one for ya
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-NO-1-Smooth-Plane-DEAD-MINT-and-Unused-its-Original-Box-Tag-/370799167876?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D142%26meid%3D7306447739960013476%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1076%26rk%3D3%26sd%3D310656756087%26


----------



## BrandonW

Just a little bit of perspective. You can either get that pristine numero uno, or you can get these LN tools for about the same price:

No. 1 Bench Plane $225.00 
No. 2 Bench Plane, Bronze $275.00 
No. 3 Bench Plane, Bronze $325.00 
No. 4 Bench Plane, Bronze $350.00 
No. 4 1/2 Smooth Plane $325.00 
No. 5 Bench Plane $325.00 
No. 5-1/2 Bench Plane $375.00 
No. 6 Fore Plane $375.00 
No. 7 Jointer Plane $425.00 
No. 8 Jointer Plane $475.00 
Low Angle Block Plane $115.00 
Skew Block Plane w/nicker $225.00 
Rabbet Block Plane w/Nicker $175.00 
Low Angle Smoothing Plane $265.00 
Low Angle Jack Rabbet Plane $245.00 
Scrub Plane $165.00 
Small Chisel Plane $140.00 
Large Router Plane $140.00 
No. 51 Shoot Board Plane $500.00 
Total $5,445.00


----------



## CampD

Or I could just get every shaper bit made and still have money to take the wife to dinner.


----------



## Mosquito

Heck, for $5,500, I'd build a small shop lol


----------



## Dcase

But what if you already have all of those things? Then you buy the Stanley #1 in mint shape 

Terry, It is kind of hard to explain why I don't like it. I would say it gets in the way and takes a little time to set up. I have a lot more control just doing free hand without that jig. I think it is a good jig and I am sure it is very useful for a lot of people but for me personally I just think it gets in the way.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Dan, that's reason enough…it gets in the way! 

For $5500…I'd get a 2.5 ton Trane for my shop, Jet top-o-the-line drill press, and a handful of those sweet LN planes mentioned starting with the LA Jack Rabbet. Just sayin'...


----------



## donwilwol

Oh what a milling machine that would buy. Teach the elves some new techniques!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I lust after that LA jack rabbet too, Terry. In cocobolo.


----------



## Mosquito

hmmm… milling machine… wanted one of those for quite a while. Or a CNC


----------



## Dcase

What about a surface grinder?


----------



## Ripthorn

A mill and a lathe for metal, that's what I'm talkin' 'bout. On a slightly related note, I'm going to look at a possible new elf to buy this evening. A grizzly elf that would replace my hacksaw. Oh how my arm yearns for such a thing…


----------



## bandit571

Tried again on the Union #5A. Iron IS squared up, and quite sharp. Replaced one frog bolt, was the wrong one in the spot. Put the correct one in. Frog seemed to stay put. Until I tried things out again, on PINE! TILT

Just got done listing it on Feebay. I think I will let someone else retune the thing. Two days of messing with it, well, I do have a few "Normal" Jack planes to use, and a pair of #6s to chose from.









I guess I start looking for another 5-1/2 sized plane….


----------



## Dcase

I don't know if any of you guys have this happen but ever since I learned how to sharpen a blade I have had friends and family ask me to sharpen stuff for them.

This past weekend my dad asked me if I could sharpen his electric hedge trimmer. The blades on this thing were shot so I had to re-grind the bevels on all of the little blades. Took me a good 3 hours but his hedge trimmer can take see through shavings now 

To re-grind the bevels I used my dremmel tool with chain saw sharpening stone attachment. As I was using it I got to thinking that the dremmel with the narrow stone would probably work well on some moulding plane irons. If I get a moulding iron that is in really bad shape and needs a lot of work I may give this a try.


----------



## 33706

"see-through shavings" on a hedge-trimmer? Dan, we expect nothing less from you! Awesome!


----------



## DanKrager

Just a bit of inspiration. The last place I would have ever thought a #113 would be used is on a pair of racks for a large collection of SAE and metric sockets. Mechanics drawers are not adequate for his use, and he wants to be able to take an entire set in one hand to the work spot (on a farm). Over the years he's tried everything, so this is perhaps in a long list of "tries".
















Cheers.
DanK


----------



## rmoore

Thanks for the ideas on squaring the iron. I appreciate it.


----------



## Ripthorn

Just got me a new elf tonight:



















It's a Grizzly 4×6 horizontal/vertical metal cutting bandsaw. This should help in the infill plane creation (see, it is plane related). No more tired hacksaw arms!


----------



## donwilwol

Rip, I've got an old Buffalo just like that. I've had it so long I can't tell you where or when I got it. Funny thing is I just figured out I can use it standing up. Yours looks in much better shape than mine.

Dan, I don't even dare dream of a surface grinder.


----------



## mochoa

How do those metal cutting bandsaws work vertically with no table to hold the work piece flat?


----------



## LukieB

*Dan K*, Very nice shots of the 113 in action. Inspires me to get mine sharpened up. Ashamed to say I still haven't done anything with the one I got from GShep in January…

*Ripthorn*, the bandsaw looks sweet, does this mean Ripthorn's infill shop is open for business? Can't wait to see what you crank out next.


----------



## Iguana

Mauricio,

If you look closely at Rip's first pic, you'll see a small plate located just above the lower guide bearings. That plate (maybe 1 1/2" square) is the "table" when the bandsaw is vertical. You can do surprisingly accurate cuts with it. Helps if the piece of metal isn't too heavy as you're supporting most of the weight of the piece yourself.


----------



## Ripthorn

Luke, I happen to have a surprise in mind for when the current pair of infill shoulder planes are done. However, I'm not going to spill any beans about it yet.

Maur, Mark has it right. Also, the little plate can be removed and a shop made table of just about any size can be put on it. These are quite popular machines for modding, but this one was very well maintained, so I don't feel the need to do much to it.


----------



## donwilwol

Maur, you can almost see it in this pic.


----------



## mochoa

oh ok, that makes sense, thanks guys, it is small pieces you're working with after all. Now I want one!

Speaking of power tools, how many of you have power jointers and use them regularly. Speak up if you're not too ashamed to say it on this thread!

I've been kicking around the idea of getting one, I've got some large projects I want to get into (Bunk Beds, King Bed) and I need to get faster with the stock prep.

I mean, for standard sized furniture projects I like jointing by hand like I do now (followed by power planer) but if your taking about a project with >170bf of wood to prep I think I need to kill some electrons.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio- I have a power jointer and I use it all the time. I am not ashamed to admit it either. As much as I love my hand planes I still prefer my power jointer for jointing rough stock.


----------



## mochoa

Dan way to step up and admit your dependency! lol. jk.

I think what I need is a friend with a jointer for the rare occasions when I will be doing a large project . LOL. Brandon has offered to lend me his but he doesn't live that close and I'm too lazy to drive very far.

I feel like I have learned a lot about hand planes use not having a jointer (and I still have a lot to learn). I mean, I did build my bench jointing by hand. I've actually gotten pretty efficient at taking the twist out of a board with a jack plane. Just enough to put it through the thickness planer. But still, it would add a lot of time on a big project.

I think I'll try to get by without it for now. The next project will be pine or poplar anyway which are fun to plane. I'll just be very picky when selecting my boards.


----------



## lysdexic

I have a power jointer as well. I'd like to use it more often. It's a six-inch but I'm contemplating upgrading to an 8 inch.


----------



## donwilwol

I use my power jointer when ever I have more than one or 2 pieces of rough sawn to joint. I wouldn't say I use it a lot, but I'm glad its there when I want it.


----------



## mochoa

Scott/Don, interesting to know they are not used very often but are just nice to haves.

Don, good point, I am not working with rough sawn stock on the next project so maybe I don't really need it.

Also I don't think I want another power tool taking up shop space if I'm not going to use it very often. If I really need it I think I'm better off borrowing Brandon's and buying him some new blades for it.

Ok, now that I'm off that ledge I'm off to spend my money on some EZ Lap stones! $34 on Amazon w free shipping!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mosquito

I can't believe you guys! I never use a power jointer…

Just kidding (about the disbelief, not the never using one). I don't have one, but it may be something I get once I have the space and environment to do so, but we'll see once we get there.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, you only live about 30 minutes away.


----------



## carguy460

Ah ha! I knew it…all you guys and your fancy power tools…I'm so hardcore, I've never even turned a jointer on! Of course, that is because I don't have one…

In fact, the only power tools I have are my RAS and a crappy router that scares the heck out of me.

I guess I do have a circular saw with bearings that are going out, but I consider that a construction tool…though I use the RAS for everything except cutting plywood.

If I had a jointer, I would probably use it though…


----------



## Mosquito

lol Mauricio, I drive 35 minutes to use ANY of my power tools


----------



## chrisstef

I use my jointer quite frequently. A 6" rockwell from the 70's. Thing absolutely screams like a banshee though. Ive been using it a hell of a lot squaring up the timbers on my bench build. I would have been in deep $hit without it or have forearms like popeye. Id also like to upgrade to an 8" but it is what it is.


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio,

I can not imagine trying to build my bench without my power jointer. I probably would have never finished. I do not think it is a "nice to have" machine. When I say that I use mine occasionaly that is only because I get into the shop occasionally. I'd like to use it all the time.

Even Mike Pechovich at FWW, who is a College of the Redwoods grad and handtool enthusiast, recommends an 8" jointer as minimum if you are going to full sized projects like dressers, tables and beds.

I usually flatten on the power jointer and the remove the mill marks and fine tune with the #7.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, it's just that all the patchouli wearing hippies in your neighborhood freak me out.

Stef, has another good point, the garage is below my son's room so I wont even be able to use a jointer most of the time.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea youve got to plan you build out with the noise Maur. My shop is directly below my living room so when i bring in a load of wood that needs jointer time i usually pick an hour or 2 when the baby and the wife wont be in the house or at least not directly above me. Ive seen guys insulated the hell out of them to reduce the noise. Its one of those tools that i dont know how i would live without honestly. Here's the old girl:


----------



## mochoa

Scott, so far I have survived without it. Even building my bench. I think you just have to strategic about stock choice if you dont have a jointer. So says Jim Toplin as well (he borrowed a friends jointer to build his bench though but otherwise doesn't have one)

If you build your bench top out of 24 pieces of wood (I dont remember if you did or not Scott) then you'd be crazy to do that without a jointer. My top was 4 pieces, my legs were a different story. No wonder my bench took me a year to build. lol.

Stef, thats some sweet iron you got there.

I may change my mind again down the road but for now I'm going to try to get by without it. Ez Laps son, Eze laps…


----------



## waho6o9

Fine looking joiner there Stef.


----------



## mochoa

Do any of you guys know a good way to use paypal to buy stuff on amazon? They are competitors so they dont play together. I found a site that will sell you Amazon gift cards and they take Paypal but I'm not sure if they are legit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The Craftsman/King-Seeley jointer in my shop get very occasional use, most seriously on 3"+ hardwood stock. I haven't done much with that kind of stuff yet, but expect to as I get into various builds. To me it depends on what you're building more than anything. They're big (good ones are, anyway), and they're loud. The only tool to do the job, sometimes.


----------



## Tugboater78

I have a kindle so i just use my amazon account.. which pulls from the same place my paypal draws ftom Maur..

I should have a fine and superfine ezlap sitting on my porch atm, i wont see them till next wednesday though. Sent my brother over to grab em amd put them inside..but he hasnt done so yet..


----------



## Tugboater78

Would edit former post but this site hates my phone

No power j









ointer or planer for me, which tryingnda why i bought handplanes. Can borrow neighbors 4" PC jointer if need be, and trying to convince gf's stepfather to get this out of his basement.

Site decided i didnt want my pic at end of paragraph..so sorry its stuck wherever..


----------



## Tugboater78

Double post…grumble


----------



## Dcase

Here is a pic from back when I built my current bench. I used power jointer on the bench build.










I also like my power jointer & planer for stuff like this



















Even with the power machines I still like doing by hand from time to time. My #40 1/2 gets used all the time


----------



## lysdexic

You are right on target Mauricio,

I couldn't remember how many boards were in my top. I count 13. Add the triple laminated legs, stretchers, chop and that is a work load that i am not man enough to tackle with hand planes. The only wood that was dimensioned is the lower shelf. The rest was rough sawn.

Still, I struggled with my piddly little Rigid 6" jointer and quickly realized the virtues of an 8"


----------



## ShaneA

I too have the 6" Ridgid. Use it on almost all projects. It is quick, pretty painless and put square edges on boards. The downside to this model is the tables aren't real long. I see that as a limiting factor more than cutting width. I think I only paid about $250 for it new at HD, so there is a lot of value there. I am not sure what helped me to take the biggest step forward in my journey…it is between the jointer and the ROS. The jointer makes life easy when gluing/assembling square boards and faces. And the ROS….well, lets just say it helps "even out" the mistakes. I do rely on it less and less though.


----------



## mochoa

Dan that is a friggin sexy machine.

Scott, thats what you need right there. 
How wide is the jointing capacity on that Dan? Can you remove the fence to use the full width for flattening boards? There is no blade guard which is scary. Might not be the right tool for a surgeon to own. ;-)

My top was 4 pieces but my legs are also made of 4 boards each. All jointed by hand then run through the planner. I was dreaming of a power jointer the whole time but I did enjoy the workout.

Shane, I'll probably break down and get one sooner or later. I also don't have a ROS and haven't power sanded in about 4yrs. I have contemplated getting one though (I'm getting a power tool itch lately)

For now I just bought two EZE Lap stones, I'm going full Paul Sellers style on the sharpening (with a little 3M 1micon film mixed in when I feel the need). My 6K water stone cracked so I had to make a change.

Justin, let me know how you like those EZE laps, those are the two I got.


----------



## Tugboater78

You probably get to use yours before I, but ill let you know how i fare, im a newbie sharpener, figured this would be a better way to go.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, the jointer and planer are 12in. The fence will move all the way back to allow me to joint a full 12 inch wide.

There is a blade guard for my jointer but I removed it… I know shame on me.. I took it off once when I was doing some work on the machine and I somehow misplaced the bolt that held the guard on so I just never put it back.


----------



## BTimmons

*ShaneA,* question about the Ridgid 6" Jointer. " I think I only paid about $250 for it new at HD"

How on earth did you swing that? I see it priced at $550 online.


----------



## chrisstef

"You're gonna joint your finger off" (Christmas Story voice)


----------



## widdle

I have and use a older delta 6" jointer, but use handplanes more and more…they just work…Just found a fresh # 5.. The power jointer is a bit underpowered, and someone must sneak into the shop once a month and mess with the tables…Mauricio…are those stones maintenance free as far as flattening..?


----------



## mochoa

I know of this guy who lost the tips of 3 fingers on a jointer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Of course I use my 8" Grizzly a lot. I just got it this past fall (on sale around $700) and it's probably already paid for itself with the time it saves. It might be quieter than some of the oldies because my table saw and planer are much louder. That said, I still bust out the my jointer hand planes when I'm in the mood. They each have their place in my shop. 









I still have 10 jointer/planer "benchtop series" by Jet. Rookie mistake. That machine is a joke. I should've returned it. I still use it as a planer, but I can't wait to get rid of it.


----------



## mochoa

Yup stay flat


----------



## widdle

Red..What blades do you have on that ?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

widdle- it still has the stock blades on it for now. I haven't decided which direction I will go when I replace them.

I agree jointers can be dangerous machines. But I believe you eliminate 99% of the risk by using good push sticks, and/or resorting to hand planes when the piece is too small or awkward. It's true you take less "risks" on machines when you know how to do the same operation with a hand tool.

Yup, a guys just gotta know when to bust out the ol "heft and hubris." This no 8 was my first restore. I friggin love that plane.


----------



## Dcase

BRK- That is a really nice looking jointer. I like that it has a long bed and good sized fence. Only down side to mine is it is a short bed and I have a really small fence. Neither have been a real issue but it can sometimes be hard to joint longer boards that are heavy.

I would hate to loose my finger tips. I will see if I can get the blade guard back on somehow.


----------



## Dcase

^That is a really nice looking #8. Nice job on the restore.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ahhh… nothing says 'heft and hubris' like a #8 jointer…


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, I wouldn't use my jointer without a blade guard. In fact, mine came without one (bought it used for $100) and so I made one for it:


----------



## Airframer

Back to the #45 discussion from last week. There is a very clean and from what I can tell nearly complete except for blades on fleebay right now with an hour left and 0 bids. Currently sitting at $65.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLEAN-VINTAGE-STANLEY-SWEET-HEART-NO-45-COMBINATION-WOOD-PLANE/300895153226?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14996%26meid%3D7335647057571799286%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D7275%26rk%3D4%26sd%3D151033531341%26


----------



## SASmith

Mauricio, I use my 6" jointer from HF all the time. I only use rough cut lumber and would not want to be without one.
You can also use a power planer as a jointer. Here is one method, there are many.
I have also used a sled on my 24" drum sander to take the twist out of wide boards. I just use a flat board as the sled and shim the high side of the twisted board. Then secure the board and shim(s) with hot glue.


----------



## donwilwol

It doesn't look like any irons with that 45. That's another $50 +/-


----------



## Airframer

Yeah that is the downside…


----------



## ShaneA

It was at the local store at $299 and they took the HF 20% off coupon. I am a cheapskate/bargain hunter. I wouldn't go $550 on it.


----------



## planepassion

Nice BRK. The No. 8 cleaned up very nicely for you. I'm with you on the heft. Once I start the stroke, the kinetic energy from the weight of it just keeps on going, through knots, gnarly grain and such. And the width of the blade takes a nice bit too. But then, the No. 8 already knows it's awesome…oh look. Now it's popping its gum and twirling its hair while rolling its eyes…damn hubris.

I'm jealous of all you guys with a jointer. I've relied upon my saws and planes with mixed results so far. Breaking down a small log with hand tools is more labor than a man should ever have to do in a lifetime. So Dan clearly has the right idea.


----------



## chrisstef

ScottyB Yo - glad to have ur witty nature breakin my stones. Props:


----------



## OnlyJustME

Wish I had a jointer when I was building that door. Each door had eight panel and each panel was three boards glued up. It was a lot of jointing by hand.


----------



## Tugboater78

My jointers and planars









I seen that 45 and its purty but i have a few others i have my eyes on, with cutters. I dont mind having to clean one up.

Ebay is the devil….


----------



## DanKrager

Dan, Where did you get that big pale yellow "handplane"? New? I've been thinking about replacing my old RBI 12" thickness planer. It has an 8" jointer attachment that I never use because it is an hour job to convert and calibrate. Then there is no dust collection. 
DanK


----------



## Dcase

I got my jointer/planer combo machine from my dad. He bought it new close to 20 years ago. Only takes a matter of 20 to 30 seconds to switch from jointer to planer. All I have to do is release two clamps that lock the jointer tables down, flip the tables up and planer is good to go.


----------



## CL810

BRK bringing on the heft and hubris whichever way is necessary! The 8 incher and the #8 are drool worthy.

I'm with ScottyB on this - can't imagine not having a jointer and I want an 8".


----------



## lysdexic

Stef, if you are trying to make me jealous with your pornography - it is working. My fridge is barren.

But i will leave you with one of my favorites to ponder, sir.


----------



## Tugboater78

I like my #8

Question for you fellas, and i know its all depending on your style. I havent developed a style quite yet so just fiahin gor ideas. My question is, if aman had a couple jacks (#5s) and a fore(#6) and he got his hands on a solid #5 1/2 how would he distribute duties? My thoughts is to have one work like a big smoother, one with a good camber for "scrub" and another as a smaller jointer. But which for what? The 5.5 has the wider stance and i am not sure where that would be better applied, considering having a #6 too.

Current full collection. #8,6,5,5,4,4,4,3,3. One of 3,s will be used as a carpentry scrub.. and one of the 4's is set up with a mild camber for some scrub work. The 6 is sharpened, at the moment, as a jointer.


----------



## WhoMe

Tugboater, your list is almost like mine but I ave fewer duplicates. 8, 6, 5.5, 5, 4, 4, 3, 3,

For me, #5 = scrub, 5.5 = smoother, 6 = jointer
That is what I would do if I had only those 3 planes. Fortunately, I have more on either side of those 3. 
Got an 8 for a jointer but will use the 6 on shorter pieces of wood. Also have 2 #4's and 2 #3s so I am sure one of each will be come smoothers. The 5 and 5.5 will probably be my universal planes with the 5 being more of a scrub than any of the other planes. At least until I can find the $$ to get a #40.


----------



## WhoMe

I am FINALLY getting some time in the shop and plane rehabbing is the priority. I have a #3 in GREAT condition but the blade has some decent pitting at the cutting edge. I am going to see if I can clean it up but the pitting goes up the blade about 1/4". I am hoping to clean it up without any heavy duty grinding. I try to post a pic tomorrow for advice. 
But, any recommendations just off the cuff? Like, grind the current blade or try to find another 'V' logo #3 blade?

Thanks


----------



## Iguana

Fully-equipped shop of power equipment here, just about everything but a CNC (some day…). I try to make my living - though my accountant says I need to try harder - creating sawdust, so having the right tools to get a job done efficiently is important. But planes are a key part of that and they (and other hand tools) get used every day. In fact, today, planes were the only thing I used. Short day, just flattened 14 doors after glueup.

Planes in use today:









Look, ma, see-through!









Finally picked up the wood for my workbench base today, so I won't have to use the outfeed table for much longer. But a bench build is a topic for a different thread.


----------



## waho6o9

Mighty fine planes Mark, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mochoa

SAS if only used rough cut lumber I'd say a jointer is a must. I'm pretty much through my stash of rough cut oak, and I'm probably going to be working with dimensioned lumber in the near future.

Thanks for that link, Gary has some pretty cool ideas!

I've done the sled with screws as shims, I've also used globs of hot glue which I thought worked better. They work but I've found them tedious and not a lot of fun. I've also done the router sled for flattening cutting boards, its messy and not much fun either.

I keep telling myself that stock prep with hand planes also counts as gym time so the extra time it takes is not much more than with power tools (probably not true but makes me feel better). And I enjoy it which is the important thing.

I'll probably get a jointer eventually, for now I'm going to resist as long as possible.


----------



## mochoa

Mark those are some fantastic planes! You make them your self? Really nice shavings, that was a good day in the shop!


----------



## Tugboater78

Mark those are some pretty workers!


----------



## Iguana

Mauricio,

Yup, made 'em myself. Have 18 or so of varying sizes and bed angles, all meant to work hard when called upon. I set the wenge smoother for about a 0.002" shaving, used it for one or two initial passes. Cleaned up behind it with the maple smoother on the see-through setting. The rainbow block was for putting a light chamfer on the corners to avoid blow out.

It was indeed a good day at the office.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahh Scotty indeed I was flaunting a little hippy beer porn as I know youre an IPA guy. That Stone IPA is such a tasty snack. I love the tag line "A liguid poem to the glory of the hop". Friggin love me some hops.


----------



## RGtools

*Mark*, your planes look like hotrods. I almost picture you going "Vroooum" as you push them around. I love that the guy who has a love for power and the desire for a CNC machine still has a use and love for the good ole Krenov plane.

By the way, did you have any issues with splinters on the wenge smoother, I have heard that material can be kind of nasty?


----------



## donwilwol

I use wenge a lot. I don't seek it out, I just wind up with it. Yes its splintery, but I don't really see much issue with it. Sometimes if you need to hog out a hole, it actually works to your advantage. I made a whole gunstock from it, and still have it today.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is May.


----------



## Dcase

Justin, I sharpen and set up my 5 1/2 like a smoothing plane. I use it to smooth and also to face joint smaller boards.

Mark, those are very nice planes and shavings!


----------



## JayT

Justin, since finishing the restoration on a 5-1/2, I'm in the nearly the same boat as you (sorry, bad pun), the only real difference is having two #6 size. The plan for set up is:

Two 5's-one set up with a fairly aggressive camber as a jack, one as a smoother/short jointer (no camber, eased corners on the iron)
The 5-1/2 is going to be done with a light camber for less aggressive stock removal and any time I want to leave a slightly scalloped, hand planed look on a project.
The two #6 sizes-one set up with a decent camber as a fore plane and the other as a jointer.

If I only had one #6, I would keep the jointer and use the jack to cover any tasks that a fore plane can also do. Sometimes the #8 is just too big for a project and the #6 jointer is a perfect complement.

No wrong answers, just personal preferences, so play around and see what works for you. The nice part is you can sharpen your irons for the 6 & 5-1/2 differently and switch them around to see what set up you prefer.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah Tony! I just rolled over the calendar at home this morning, and just did my office one a minute ago


----------



## BTimmons

Time for a shavings picture!

My 3 year old daughter keeps expressing interest in helping daddy build things, so I'm making her a workbench. My #6 made some nice thick pine shavings last night while I squared up the legs, just 2×4s laminated together.


----------



## mochoa

Here is my routine:
-Rough work: #5 w heavy camber (Also a horned scrub or wooden fore plane when I'm in the mood)
-#5.5 with almost no camber for face jointing small boards or knocking down most of the crests left by the #5
-#6 Sold it to Airframer. Didnt use it since getting the #5.5
-#7 for final flattening
-#4 Smoothing. Mine has a 10degree backbevel on the iron which makes it an amazing smoother. I can go over knots and whatever with no tearout, just a little bit of roughness that can be removed with a scrapper.

Brian, I'm looking forward to seeing the kid sized bench! Sounds like a fun project.


----------



## Tugboater78

Thanks Who, Dan, and Jay, (edit: and Maur, we posted same time) more good ideas, and nice to k ow my thoughts roughly parallel you more experiened guys. Moat my planes still need some tuning, so i can basically go anywhere with them, bout to force myself to get my sharpening skills to a good level. I know the shwarz says there is no need yo supertine all your planes, but i want to, so i can find out what i like best. Have them all at the same level. Jay i love the 8, when i use her i know i have one a gurl with some meat on her bones and not a starving model.  glad i bought her off you.


----------



## Dcase

There really isn't a right or wrong thing to do with the planes. It is all a matter of personal preference.

Mauricio, I also pretty much stopped using my #6 when I got a 5 1/2. Only time I really use my #6 now is when the iron in my #5 1/2 is dull.

Here is my usual routine

- Rough work - When heavy stock removal is required nothing beats the scrub plane. I use my Stanley 40 1/2 all the time for cleaning up reclaimed wood and also for shaping. For rough work where I don't need to remove a heavy amount of material I use a #5 with a camber.

- Jointing face/edge - I really like my #7 and it is by far the most used of my jointer planes. I will only use the #8 when I have a really long board or a bench/table top to flatten. I also use my transitional jointers quite often. Depends on what I am in the mood for.

- Smoothing - I use my 5 1/2 as a general use plane but I do more smoothing with it then anything else. I also use #4's and #3's for smaller pieces or areas… However the hands down king of the smooth planes is my #4 1/2. I reach for my 4 1/2 more then any of my other bench planes. It is one of my most prized planes.


----------



## Mosquito

I have 2 jack planes, one with more camber than the other (I don't have a working scrub plane yet).

For jointing I will use my #7 most of the time, since my #8 isn't operable at the moment. If it's a smaller piece, I'll just use my #5 1/2 instead, though.

For smoothing, it depends on the size of the workpiece, but 9/10 times I go for the #5 1/2. I default to the #3 when the #5 1/2 is too large though.

I also like to use my #3 to rough in when I am creating a bullnose, or doing chamfers, or round overs. Then I smooth it out with a lighter cut on the #5 1/2.

And I use the crap out of my #45 whenever I can


----------



## Iguana

*Don*, what finish did you use on that gunstock? Love the maple leaf carving.

*Ryan*, My first career was as a computer programmer. The desire for a CNC comes naturally  Although, I seem to get by just fine without it.

I didn't find the wenge particularly splintery. Rather, I found it pretty nice to work with- machines crisply and sands easily. The ipe I used for soles on those smoothers is another story - even the slightest hint of going against the grain will result in a splintery tear out.

Here's the hotrod of my set:









Jatoba body, ipe sole, bedded at 60°. Doesn't see a whole lot of use because of the bed angle, but, like a good sports car, gets pulled out on the occasions when performance is required.


----------



## donwilwol

Don, what finish did you use on that gunstock?

By now it probably has 100 coats of blo.


----------



## Mosquito

I too would like a small cnc, but more so for my other hobby, which is computer case modding and building… would be fun

Nice Mark. That is a nice looking plane, and it does look sort of like an old boat tail…


----------



## Dcase

For rough work I would love to try one of these!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-STANLEY-No-340-Rare-Great-Condition-/300884642322?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460e1f4a12

Heck, I would love to just see how the thing was used and if there is any benefit to the sole design… 2 grand is a bit rich for my blood though.


----------



## Dcase

Just seen this on ebay… Someone took a Stanley #74 floor plane (which takes the same size iron as the #8) and they converted it to an infill smoother… Would be a very neat project for you infill guys if you could get your hands on a #74 body.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-74-Rosewood-Stuffed-Bench-Plane-One-of-a-Kind-/110990608381?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d78e47fd


----------



## donwilwol

what kind of finish do you suppose is on that infill Dan. It looks pretty good, but the infill is fitted to loose.


----------



## Ripthorn

I don't know how you would adjust the iron on that one, there is no clearance over the top of the tote. looks like lacquer to me. Also, the enamel on the body looks a little low end for the price he is asking (which seems ridiculous anyway).


----------



## donwilwol

plus the #74 floor plane is pretty rare. I'd never infill it. I noticed the "no way to adjust the iron" as well.


----------



## Dcase

I didn't look at it that close I guess… I just thought the idea of turning the 74 into an infill was neat… The 74 is rare but its probably only worth a lot of its complete. If you were to ever come across just the body then this would be an option.


----------



## donwilwol

The only thing missing is the frog. Of course we don't know if bolts were stripped or anything else.

I'm also not a fan of the painted sides. Not on an infill.


----------



## Dcase

I don't care for the painted sides either… I even get bothered when planes are repainted and the top edges of the sides are painted.

I sanded the sides of both of my scrub planes so that they were just bare iron.. Granted most of the japanning was missing from them to begin with. I just don't care for the look of the painted metal sides. I believe I also sanded the japanning off my Stanley #103.


----------



## mochoa

Oh wow, that 74 looks cool! Probably would look better without painted sides.


----------



## LukieB

The resident infill makers disapprove, LOL

The way I understand it the 79s didn't really have a frog, just a casting that sticks out of the bed like on the 101 block planes, specially designed to attach the broom handles that went on that thing. So if that was broken, I think it's a nice rescue of what would otherwise be a paperweight.

Doubt he'll get that kinda money outta it, and agree the painted sides look a little low-end…cool idea though, I really like the look of the front knob.


----------



## Dcase

Lukie, I think you are right, in one of the pics you can see the bedding that looks just like that of which is on a #101.

Just a guess but maybe the plane was in really bad shape w pitting ext so that is why the sides were painted.

I just think it would be bad ass to have a smoother with a #8 size iron… One of the reasons I really want a #37!


----------



## Ripthorn

Dan, I like your idea. I may have to make one now, curse you! Then again, I also looked at getting a 4" wide iron and making my own plane for match planing 8/4 boards. I still might, since I work with a lot of 8/4 stock for the guitars I build.


----------



## Dcase

Rip, a 4" iron would make one heck of a shaving. I worry a little that it would be hard to push a plane while taking a shaving that wide though. You would have to make sure the plane has plenty of mass to it.


----------



## mochoa

Dont they have Japanese planes with 4" irons? Or wider from what I've seen at those planing competitions.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I think you are right. Now that you say that I can remember seeing a Japanese plane with an extremely wide iron in it. It made a shaving that was as wide as a sheet of paper.


----------



## Dcase

Just found the video


----------



## mochoa

haha that thing is huge! Like a big wooden printer.


----------



## Dcase

^if you watch the video you will notice how much they struggle to use the plane though. My guess would be this plane is used for competition only. It has got to take a lot of muscle and energy to pull a shaving that wide.


----------



## mochoa

Do japanese planes have cap irons?


----------



## Dcase

I think they are single iron


----------



## mochoa

Looks like at least some do. I'm not sure how close to the edge they set it though.


----------



## mochoa

http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=page&id=9&chapter=5
The osae-gani ~ control iron/chip breaker.

This small, blade looking feature is a recent addition to kanna having only really appeared in the aftermath of World War II. With many of the highly skilled shokunin (tradesmen, i.e; carpenters, cabinetmakers, etc.) having been displaced, permanently maimed or killed by the war, the only workers that were left to "rebuild the country" were usually of moderate skill, and unable to extract the best from their tools. Also, with the large volumes of wooden material required for rebuilding, the quality of lumber was lower and more difficult to plane properly as well. The highly tuned kanna in the hands of a highly skilled shokunin could easily deal with the situation, but as they were few and far between, an idea was borrowed from the mainland (Korea and China) as well as the West, that being a chip breaker, or more correctly in the case of kanna, a osae-gani/control iron.


----------



## Dcase

Interesting info on the Japanese planes. I have always wanted to get one to try it out…

Back to the #5 1/2 plane… I just watched this video by Paul Sellers on how to square up rough stock. In the video he uses a #4 and # 5 1/2. He gives the 5 1/2 a great deal of praise.






Although his method works I don't think it is really the best choice of planes to use for squaring up rough stock. In the video he takes lighter shavings with both planes and makes a lot of passes. A scrub plane or jack with a good camber and set for much thicker cuts wouldn't require so many passes…


----------



## mochoa

Yeah I think PS tries to keep the variety of planes to a minimum to keep barriers to entry as low as possible for the beginner.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I just recently watched Schwartz on WoodWrights Shop and he touted and praised the more versatility of the #5.


----------



## mochoa

I think if you said that to PS he would punch you in the face. LOL.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"I even get bothered when planes are repainted and the top edges of the sides are painted."

I've actually wondered about that. I think I got confused because I have some MF planes in very good original condition. MF left the top of the sides painted/japanned. Now that I look into it, I don't think stanley did. I admit, it looks better bare metal. I've done it both ways, but I have a couple refurbs I'm gonna address. 
Actually my fav. plane- a t13 no5, has the tops of of the side lightly ground to a square edge. It looks kinda mean. I like it.


----------



## Dcase

BRK, The Stanley bench planes were not originally japanned on the top edge of the sides. I have seen many restorations where guys paint that top part and there is nothing wrong with that. I personally really like that top part polished iron just like the sides.

There were and still are plane makers who paint/japan that top edge. I know LN, WoodRiver and even the new Stanley SW bench planes all have the top edge painted.


----------



## donwilwol

This has to be the deal of the day…...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Iron-Plane-Region-No-5-Without-Blade-Wooden-Handles-go615-/261210117123?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd1561403


----------



## CampD

^^
Did ya notice the sellers ID?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's a hexhead bolt as a capscrew. What a moron.


----------



## LukieB

Hey, at least he's offering free shipping, LOL


----------



## JayT

That free shipping is a real value, seeing as the plane ships from India. ;-)


----------



## waho6o9

Item location:
ALLAHABAD, UTTAR PRADESH, India

+1 for JayT


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I do love me some Region 5 Stanleys, though. It's very tempting… Must… Resist…


----------



## ShaneA

I would be on it, if I didn't already have 4 #5s…sweet!


----------



## Dcase

Did you notice the bolt that the depth wheel is on? haha

I spent the evening last night cleaning/tuning up the Stanley #20 that I got recently. I found this plane a lot more comfortable to hold then the #113. I also like that you can lock the setting on the sole with the #20.










I wanted to test it out so I went looking for some wood with a curve in it… Only thing I had on hand was this big chunk of reclaimed Mahogany. I have no clue where it comes from.


----------



## lysdexic

Very cool Dan.


----------



## mochoa

Pretty cool Dan!

My EZE Laps will be arriving today, cant wait!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anyone thinking of heading to Iowa (Handworks, I think is the name of it) the end May?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty, are you talking about that thing at the Amana colonies?

Edit: Ya, here it is. If I don't have to work, I plan on going.

http://handworks.co/


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm thinking seriously of driving up and driving back just to make Saturday's festivities…


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I may be interested in going. I will have to make sure I have Saturday open.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Iowa is just a bit too far for me.


----------



## GMatheson

Looks like a great show. Be really expensive for someone lacking a lot of willpower. Luckily I'm too far away


----------



## chrisstef

Man, that show looks like the crack smoke of the hand tool wood working world. Id go just for an opportunity to win a door prize. There's a laundry list of drool worthy tool makers on display at that puppy. Stupid Iowa not near stupid Connecticut.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ahhh… best laid plans. Wife advises if I go, it will be the Friday and not Saturday. Still seriously considering, as it'd be worth a day off work I think…


----------



## Tugboater78

WIA in October..i hope im off work.. lets see…


----------



## Tugboater78

Bah WiA is October 18-20th, im on a boat Oct 2nd-23rd…what a pisser


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Little over 3 hours for me. Closer to my in-laws. Shhh…..don't tell them I'll be close;-)

Would be cool to meet some of ya'll there. Make sure and check out the Amana furniture shops. Worth your while. Oh ya…they have a brewery.


----------



## stonedlion

Woot! Just a mere four hours or so away from me and the route to get there passes right through my Dad's hometown, I could make it a two-fer. Pay my respects to my ancestors and spend the rest of the day drooling on tools.


----------



## lysdexic

Go Smitty. That is what life is about.

But remember to get me a souvenir.


----------



## BrandonW

You could meet Patrick Leach and get him to sign your transitional plane. I'd totally go if it weren't in the middle of nowhere (sorry Red et al.).


----------



## WhoMe

Wow, that tool show looks really cool. I hope there is a great turn out. Then maybe they can do one on both coasts. That would just be so much fun just to see the Studley presentation. Oh, and spend your life savings and buy cool stuff at many of the vendors.

As for the WIA, what a buch of buttheads. NO west coast shows on the schedule. I guess there are no woodworkers west of the rockies….
Oh, WAIT, I know, all the trees have burnt down or have pine bark beetles in them so that is why there are no woodworkers here…


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip:

Stop #1: ONE HANDPLANE! A Stanley #4, blue base, with yellow in the Stanley on the lever cap. $30? PASS!

Stop #2. Union #5c. $30 pass. Five Trans planes, none worth the prices. A rusty Stanley #110 $3, sold. Found a few "extras" there as well.









A small collection of saws. i bought two of these









$8 + tax for the three items.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Five hours, plus or minus. I want to do this, we'll see.


----------



## TechRedneck

Whoever goes owes us some pictures and and some details. I would love to spend some time there

Too far for me in WV


----------



## 33706

Great score, bandit!


----------



## Tugboater78

Yeah that handworks thing is roughly 10hrs away.. oh well. WiA is only 40 min away..maybe next year.. missed it last time due to work schedule

Oh yeah did i mention i hate fleabay snipers.. i imagine the bastage spamming his mouse button on bid again


----------



## 33706

Tug: Just bid the absolute most you'd be willing to pay. If somebody wants to pay more, you haven't lost anything, that's what auctions are for. In eBay, if you bid $15 on an item that has a $10 starting bid, and nobody else bids… you get the item for $10. If other people bid, eBay jacks up you bid accordingly, incrementally, until the bids have surpassed your ceiling of $15.
You only hurt yourself when you'd bid less than the max amount you'd be willing to pay. A sniper doesn't know what your max bid is, until he has surpassed it.


----------



## carguy460

When I saw the event in Amana, I got super excited. I'm only 4 hours away…I was totally in, probably for the entire weekend. Then I remembered that I have a child due on June 6…just way too close to due date for me to justify that trip. I'm hoping they do it again next year.


----------



## BillyD3152

Shows like that are few and far between here in NY.


----------



## LukieB

I'm still trying to come up with an excuse why I need to be in Iowa that week…. looks like fun, wish I could make it.

*Justin*, if you can't beat em, join em. I finally caved and got Myibidder for the smartphone. it's free and works good. When you see something you want, set it with your maximum bid, and forget it. It will place your bid for you with either 10, 5, or 3 seconds to go. Whatever you choose.

No having to pay attention to when auctions end and having to be at the computer, with that nervous feeling in your stomach. You can put in your absolute max bid, and rest easy knowing you won't unnecessarily drivie up the price. Been using it for awhile now, with no issues…..other than explaining to the wifey why I bought another plane, LOL


----------



## waho6o9

http://handworks.co/

Looks like one heck of an event. Have fun folks.


----------



## mochoa

Have any of you made a wooden holder for your sharpening stones? I want to make one like Paul Sellers has but my question is, do I really need to attach a cleat to the bottom? Wouldnt some non stick drawer liner work just fine?


----------



## Mosquito

*Mauricio* I don't see why not. For my waterstone, I have a piece of 150 grit adhesive backed sandpaper stuck to a mirror tile, and put the mirror tile on drawer liner on my plastic folding table for sharpening, and it hasn't given me any trouble


----------



## BrandonW

I put my stones directly on a drawer liner and it works just fine by itself. Not sure what a holder would add.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've attached the drawer liner stuff with 3m super 77 spray adhesive to various stuff in my shop. Works pretty well.


----------



## donwilwol

*Mauricio * you can kind of see mine here. I'll take a better picture if you'd like. I like the cleat because it allows them to dry. When I actually think about it, I just slide them up toward the from for even less wood to metal contact.


----------



## Dcase

I drove to Iowa one time and I believe it was an 8 or 9 hour drive… No big deal..

We should set up our own weekend event where we can all get together. Would be neat to meet each other… Picking a central location would be the hard part.


----------



## Mosquito

That would be fun Dan…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That would be fun Dan. Iowa is fine for me…hehe.

LukieB- Come on out to the heartland. You could crash at my house along the way;-)


----------



## mochoa

Yeah I've been using my water stones on a drawer liner. I like the holder with the diamond stones. Since there is very little mess you dont have to confine your sharpening to the sharpening station, you can put your tray anywere. I tried the stones out in the tray last night and just clamped between the dogs.

Don, so your stones are elevated on strips right? Not sitting in cut out recesses.

I think I'm going to try it with no cleat first, I can always cut a dado in the board and add a cleat later.


----------



## Tugboater78

I was thinking of something like Don has for mine, i got some scrap that should work out great for it. Mauricio, im lookin forward to using my new stones. Only 5 more days, btw Don, i got your package, my brother stopped by my place and checked, thanks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think my pop is going to ride shotgun on the Friday the 24th Iowa adventure. Looking good for this to happen…


----------



## Dcase

I have cleats and I don't really like them. It makes moving the stones around a little harder… I should try the shelf liner.


----------



## donwilwol

a closer look


----------



## BrandonW

We should all meet for a HPOYD get-together . . . in Georgia! (Georgia, the state, not the country)


----------



## Ripthorn

Or we could do regional HPOYD meet-ups. I know there are a few of us in the NY/CT/NJ area.


----------



## Dcase

I am not even sure where everyone on here lives.. I believe the only two regulars who live somewhat close to me are Smitty and Bandit.


----------



## Tugboater78

-


----------



## Tugboater78

Geoh jah on my mind, i like it alright, but not exactly centralized..

Thanks for the closer look Don

I wouldnt mind meeting up with some, other than thia forum i dont have many to talk shop with, everyone just looks at me funny in north central kentucky


----------



## Tugboater78

Uhgg i thought first post got lost in my phone, this site and my phone hate one another


----------



## BrandonW

Well, I've already hung out with Mauricio and Scotty B. I'm not sure who else is nearby.


----------



## chrisstef

Rip - you, Don, and myself might be the only n'englandahs around ….

Big swap meet down here on Sunday, hoping I get a chance to break outta the house and hunt some rust.


----------



## Tugboater78

All u georgians, a trip your way would be fun. I grew up in KY, but ive travrled. To CT, WA, TX, and all stops betwen. But never been soth of Pigeon Forge TN and east of the Mississippi ( the deep south i guess you could say) not sure why ive never gone on that dirrction.


----------



## Dcase

NY would not be out of the question for me to drive. If I go through Canada I think it would make it a 7 or 8 hour drive.


----------



## ShaneA

Everybody knows Kansas City is in the center. Oh yeah, that is where I live too, what a kicker!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tug, N. Kentucky is close…


----------



## mochoa

I just made my tray last night and slapped some poly on it.

I tried my stones last night. The EZE laps are going to need to be broken in before I get the same results Paul Sellers does. The superfine is still pretty rough and doesn't leave a very polished finish. I'll be finishing off with some 1 Micron film until they are broken in.

Don do you also have the XX Fine DMT diasharp there? That is a cool set up. Did your stones come with little rubber feet? The EZE laps do.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio- The diasharp stones do not come with rubber feet.


----------



## Mosquito

Minneapolis/St Paul or the suburbs works for me :-D

I might be able to pull an IA or WI, but I'm not sure if I'd be able to pull off much further than that. I have pretty bad knees, so I can't ride in the car for too long at once


----------



## Tugboater78

Aye Smitty, s IL roughly 5-6 hrs at the max.. 4.5 hrs to paducah, i have to drive there about once ayear for work.


----------



## OnlyJustME

What better place to meet than by our nations capitol? Center of the east coast. 5 hours from NY and 5 hours from NC.

My DMT came with stick on rubber feet but the first time i used it with water one slide off and wouldn't stay on any more so i took them all off.


----------



## Dcase

I can beat the nations capitol… My hometown of Grand Rapids, MI was once known as the furniture capitol of the country. So where better to to meet then the furniture capitol?

In 1891 Stickley Brothers Furniture Co moved to GR and soon after that GR became the furniture capitol. The local museum here has a large exhibit that is dedicated to the history of the furniture and how they made it.


----------



## OnlyJustME

You want history? How about Smithsonians Natural History Museum?


----------



## BrandonW

Grand Rapids is also the capitol of Christian book publishers. So . . . yeah.


----------



## Dcase

^ so we can check out some Christian books as well


----------



## OnlyJustME

Best carpenter i know.


----------



## mochoa

I know St. Joe liked his hand planes!


----------



## bandit571

Used a small plane today









Both across the grain, and









seems to work ok…


----------



## RGtools

I note the Jungles of Oregon have not entered the potential places to meet, so allow me to insert my ideal place.

Al's house in "West-By-God-Virginia" I am sure he would have room for us…Right?


----------



## OnlyJustME

We should all just show up on his door step just to make sure he is ok.


----------



## bandit571

Around here, there is the Ski Resort at Mad River Mountain, and a little place called Indian Lake. That lake's theme song was done by some group called "The Cowsills" about a similar lake in New York state. Bandit don't have any room…or gas.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Friday evening pic: the #66 beader.


----------



## TechRedneck

Smitty

I need one of those beaders. Was thinking about scratch stock, but really like yours.

I am 2.5 hrs north of Al, lots of sawmills, molding plants, and such around here. Dam lumber trucks are slowing me down during the morning commute. I would bet I pass a million BF of lumber to and from Elkins every day.

Ya all can meet here, bring your trucks.


----------



## Tugboater78

Now WV is only an hour away.. well Huntington is..


----------



## OnlyJustME

Elkins is only 4 hrs away from me. Is that million bf of lumber still standing or laying down?


----------



## TechRedneck

The lumber is rough cut and stickerd on pallets stacked high as a house and covering a football field, and that is just one plant in Daily, the armstrong flooring plant has more, not to mention the veneer staging yard and the split rail fence mill. There is another large mill in Durbin, and one just outside Elkins.

To take the chips there is a pellet plant in Elkins and a big Kingsford charcoal plant in Parsons. To name a few.

Oh yes, there is Wilson Lumber and moulding in Elkins, pretty big operation. Then there is a Kraftmade cabinet plant in Beverly and another large cabinet plant in the industrial park.

When I first moved here I worked at the West Virginia Wood Technology Center.

To top it off I have to cut up several large trees on the property that Sandy took down. Don would have fun with his portable mill here at the house.


----------



## chrisstef

This meeting you speak of wouldnt be just a "get up" it would be an all out festival of sins, woodworking, fire and vintage metal. Woodstock of woodworking. I need a school bus.


----------



## WhoMe

Luke, I know what excuse you can use, 
You want to see the "children of the corn" in real life….
OR
You just want to watch the corn grow..


----------



## starringemma

Was this some kind of experimental thing?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Possible-Stanley-5-Jack-Plane-/161015767897?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257d49a359


----------



## DonBroussard

I want to nominate Lafayette, LA as a site for a future LJ meet up spot, and later on, a full out WIA conference. Y'all can come to my shop-I'll give a 30 second tour and put a pot of gumbo cooking. I might even have some beer iced down in a canoe. I will make sure to unplug all the power tools, and hide all the sharp pointy objects too.


----------



## DonBroussard

@Emma-Maybe that's a pull-style plane (JJ). I've actually bought one that was assembled just like that.


----------



## SamuelP

A drug experiment.


----------



## lysdexic

Friggin sweet


----------



## DonBroussard

Double post. My apologies.


----------



## ShaneA

Someone may have to adopt that poor plane, just to give it a new home. Almost criminal to see that.


----------



## BrandonW

Bandit, that thing has your name on it!


----------



## bandit571

Don't have the frog bolts for it.


----------



## Tugboater78

Haha..u see the one bid on it? Thats mine..thought maybe i can sell the blade to recoup cost, look at the other plane he has..it seems to be a frankenplane too.. at least the frog is on right.


----------



## DanKrager

Here ya go, DonW.
http://www.metalequipmentauctions.com/popups/bidders_paddle.asp?lot=265022&auction=WIWWJ74JWEVKCVEI98DNVHDKHRK5JD&id=16933
Just your size!
DanK


----------



## terryR

Huh, what? The Woodstock of Woodworking?

We can sit around and watch Paul Sellers DVD's while swilling brew! Burn piles of pallets and howl at the moon? Stef, count me in! 

Seriously, a regional LJ meet up and tool swap would be sweet…TN sounds good to me.  Darn, I wish we all lived closer…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've solved it! We can meet in Des Moines, IA. It's fairly centrally located. But the best part is, it's home of "The Woodsmith Shop." That's right, we could all meet the folks who put on the cheesiest woodworking show ever made….lol.










It cracks me up that he's holding a hand plane in this pic. I don't think I've ever seen them use one in the show or the magazine.


----------



## chrisstef

I knew youd be down Terry! We just need to find a guy with about 150 acres, jimi hendrix, richie havens, couple kegs of beer and a stash of hippy lettuce. Ill bring some lumber. In the school bus. Yea buddy.


----------



## BrandonW




----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehehe….I shouldn't rip on em….but I can't help it. Especially since I've gotten into hand tools. 
I'll drive right by their big "Woodsmith Store" in West Des Moines at the end of the month if I can make it to the Hand Tool Event. But I know not to go to there for hand tools. Huge store, but the hand planes are in a little novelty-looking case at the end of the cash registers. The case is about 1/10 the size of the router bit case. I think they have a couple Anants and newer Stanley Sweetearts in there.


----------



## BrandonW

They seem like nice guys (who knows?) but there's just no charisma or passion. Everything is ultra-scripted and even when I'm interested in the projects they're building I still find myself dosing off a little bit. Maybe I've just been spoiled by Roy, who genuinely cares about making the show good. Still, I love watching woodworking videos of all sorts, but just have never been able to get into these Woodsmith Shop videos much.


----------



## Airframer

How many of you are in the Pacific Northwest area of the country? I have a feeling a meetup up here would be a bit small lol.


----------



## marcuscraft

Just took a nap to the woodsmith shop about an hour ago. Seriously.


----------



## donwilwol

Just left what used to be one of our best flea markets with a Wards #4. I typically have to make a trip or 2 to the car to empty an over loaded back pack. I hope its not the sign of the season.

I can't call it a wasted day though. My daughter had my second grandson this morning, so my day was already made.


----------



## bandit571

Random "Before i leave for work" pictures









Dunlap #5 as a jointer?









Or a Stanley #110 as a SMALL Jointer?


----------



## mochoa

Congrats Grandpa' Don!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Today's haul for $17.50… A Craftsman, a No-Name and a Shelton.










The Shelton was only made from 1950-1954, per the interwebz. Not a common block. Very cruddy in the shape it's in, but very cool.


----------



## Ripthorn

A quick comment on the mill Dan K. linked to. For the price it's impossible to beat, but it is a round column unit, so it would need to be readjusted after every height or angle adjustment for correct alignment.


----------



## BrandonW

Congrats! Grampy Don!


----------



## lysdexic

I am digging the anvil.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I paid $6 for it. Per the boys on the Porch, anvils are good at anything less than $3/lb. I may have overpaid.

Congrats Don!

Man, no comments on the Shelton? I thought that funky depth adjuster just made it one of the goofiest planes I've seen. Of course, the gunk needs to be cleaned away so you get a better look.


----------



## ShaneA

Congratulations Don!

"Per the boys on the Porch" lol…they sound reputable. If it weighs more than 2lbs you are in good shape right?


----------



## Tugboater78

Congrats Don!

Those look to be interesting finds Smitty.

I am sitting here wondering if my 27 dollar ebay purchase of ehat looked to be a type 13 5.5, a later model stanley 5, and some other items, was to good yo be true. Been almost 5 days, hasnt been shipped and havent heard from seller. Sigh, guess its time to take some measures.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tug, that sucks if they don't ship and you're out the $... Really… I have my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## waho6o9

Congratulations Don, great news!


----------



## Airframer

Congrats Don!

Today I found a package in my mailbox and inside it was my $20 No 81 cabinet scraper. Got it inside the shop and opened it up to find that it is a SW No 81! It is missing 2 screws on the rosewood base but that is easily fixed. Other than that it looks to be in great shape.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Very nice, AF!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+23 on the congrats to Don. Baby days are winding down around here. Now I can't wait to be a grandpa.

Curious. I know hanger holes don't affect the function of a plane, but I wondered if anybody here has tried to fill/repair them?


----------



## realcowtown_eric

but you could make one yourself and put yer own name stamp on it.

While it ain't that hard to do, do you think yer kids will even have a clue as to how to even hacksaw a piece of metal? Or even know what a hacksaw is?

Depressing thought ain't it?

Eroc


----------



## Airframer

Thanks Smitty! Now to figure out how to sharpen and use this thing…


----------



## BrandonW

I've repaired them on a scrub plane that had two key-hole shaped hanger holes. Just filled them with gray metal epoxy and I never had a problem with them. The repair isn't perfect but it worked fine. I have since sold the plane but I do have a photo:


----------



## Tugboater78

Just got a message from seller not even 1 minute after i posted. They will ship out monday morning, which should put it in my hands soon after i get home! Yeeeesss.. maybe it will be like the day i got home a couple trips ago and hadn't even walked through from door when UPS guy stops and hands me my #8 from Jay. Haha..


----------



## racerglen

+ to what Brandon did, the metal epoxy goo works well, it
almost disapears into the patina from the sole side and a bit of paint on top does t'other !
The stuff I've used is "PC-Metal"


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I've got that same Shelton. I bought it for the same reason.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## chrisstef

Late to the party here but congrats Papa Don!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That looks a lot nicer than mine does at the moment, Don. lol


----------



## DonBroussard

@Smitty-Looks like a nice score from here. The little anvil is SO cute. I don't know anything about the Shelton, but it seems like your post is the first mention of that manufacturer since I've been following this thread.

@Airframer-Love the cabinet scraper. I can't seem to find tools of that rarity and quality locally, but it's not for lack of trying. I'm anxious to see it all cleaned up, sharpened and in use.

@Don W-Congrats on the new grandson. I imagine that he will have a rattle that looks just like a hand plane in short order. Maybe an infill with a hollow and some beads in it?

@Brandon-I haven't run across any plane with hanging holes, but if I did, I'd probably just leave them there. If they don't affect the function of the plane, and are practical, is there any reason to close them up? BTW, your solution is closing them up is pretty simple in itself.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for the feedback on hanger holes fellas. I was sure somebody had tried repairing them.

Don B- Your right. Hanger holes are not that big of a deal. Just kind of an eye sore. When restoring a plane, I just figured it would be nice to fill it. Once smoothed and painted, a guy probably couldn't tell from the top side.


----------



## Airframer

Annnnnnnd I finally won a war of the eBay snipers.. Just won a Stanley No 8 for $51 shipped! I can't quite tell what type it is but it is the type with the "No 8" on the toe and no other markings on the sole. I have a No 7 from Don that is the same type so these will make a nice pair. I just need to get on with reworking the no 7 now lol.

"Heft and Hubris" Inbound.

Pics from the auction..


----------



## Tugboater78

Soooo

















Whats missing? I have a feeling its missing something


----------



## Airframer

It looks to be missing a fence. Though I am no expert on the 45 yet.


----------



## Tugboater78

I thi k the fense is there..its tucked in tight to the frame the 2 outside screws are for it. But i am no expert either


----------



## Airframer

Yeah, hopefully Mos will weigh in here soon. He IS the expert ;-)


----------



## OnlyJustME

I think it's missing a shipping label to my house 

edit: Looking at the pics on ebay, it looks like it's missing the knicker.


----------



## Tugboater78

Well overbid me and its yours..i have thia odd feeling i overbid and that its missing something


----------



## Mosquito

It's actually not missing the fence. You can see where the knob is supposed to screw on (but the knob is obviously missing).

Can't see in the pictures if it's got the rosewood fence or not, but the metal part of the fence is at least there. 
I can see the knickers in the second photo, but can't see it to see if they're on the other body section.

I think it might be missing a couple beading cutters. Otherwise it's a pretty good selection of cutters that it's got.

It's missing the slitter, the second depth stop (and thumb screw), the beading stop, short rods, and the cam rest.

Even with all that, in all honesty the only thing that it would really need would be a knob, and some attention.

The short rods are nice, but If I had to chose between short only or long only, I'd take the long.

The slitter is a bit of a pain to use, and I've only used mine once just to try it out.

The second depth stop is nice to have for grooves further from the edge, but I rarely use it to be honest. Same goes for the cam rest. Used with long rods for grooves in the middle of a piece. I haven't used mine yet, and they're often missing anyway.

The beading stop… useful if you're going to do beads on T&G joints. I haven't used mine yet, and isn't required, just useful.

*Edit* Found it on ebay, and OJM is right, the knickers are missing. Also I see that it does indeed have the rosewood fence. Knickers are for cross grain work. So rabbets and dados. Not to be used with long grain work. So it'd depend on what your intended use is, I suppose.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Here's another of those Shelton blocks with no bids. 0.99 start bid shipping $8.00. Only a hour left.


----------



## Tugboater78

Well maybe not too bad, i know most of those parts can be found on nhplaneparts, if i get it at the current price maybe i can afford to buy the replacments. Thanks Mos, if i do win i may be asking for some pointers soon.


----------



## Mosquito

Not a problem. It's a fun plane to use


----------



## BrandonW

Don B, I usually don't care about the hanger holes, but since that one plane had TWO big gaps, it sort of irritated me. I have other planes where I didn't do anything about the holes. From the top, when painted, you can't even tell.

A #8 for 51 shipped-- great deal, Airframer!


----------



## Airframer

Why is it anytime I tell myself "Today is cleaning day!" I end up getting distracted with something. During my "cleaning" today I ended up expanding my hanging plane till to make room for some of the restors I have in progress and the no 8 that is inbound.

Nothing fancy and is a nod towards Don's method of storage. Quick easy and kinda rustic which seems to be calling me.

Oak scrap, hemp rope and some finish nails..



























I do have a question for you lot. What do you use your duplicate planes for? When it is all said and done I am going to have 2 no 7, 2 no 5 and 2 no 4's and have been pondering what to do with the extras. I only have them because the deals were too good to let pass and now I have what seems like more than I need (I know GASP!). Should I go Jack/Smoother with them?


----------



## Tugboater78

1 7 with slight camber, other with flat, scrub jack, smooth jack, smooth smooth scrub smooth..

Gonna be in a similar situation. 8,6,5 1/2,5,5,5,4,4,4,3

Another q myself.. will a short knob go on a tall knob plane, provided u have the correct bolt?


----------



## Mosquito

I have 2 #5s, both at different amounts of camber. I've got a pair of #4s, one as a smoother, the other as a project (needs restoring). If I keep both, I'd probably make one a finely tuned smoothing plane set for thin shavings, and one left more open as a general use plane. I've got 2 #7's, one needs restoring, and once it's usable, I'll probably sell the one I've been using (need to restore the T-11 for the set)


----------



## Mosquito

Justin, provided you have the right bolt it should.


----------



## donwilwol

I might have a duplicate or 2.


----------



## Tugboater78

No way Don, i don't believe that

Haha


----------



## BrandonW

I have two number fives, one smooth and the other rough. Other than that, I've sold off all of my multiples. I don't have the space for them and there were other hand tools I needed.


----------



## Tugboater78

Won the 45 for 52.45…


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, Justin. You'll enjoy using it!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice, that's a solid price for what you got. Look forward to seeing it put back to use


----------



## bhog

What up all,

Just noticed im on this months calendar page thrice.


----------



## chrisstef

Hog - so you gonna keep the calender tacked to the ceiling ALL month this month?


----------



## terryR

Bhog! Whazup?
I thought I recognized that awesome Maple when I flipped the calendar this month.
Hope you are around more…


----------



## Airframer

Found a use for the remainder of the plane hanger…. Functional yet temporary I think. I really do need to get on with cleaning and sharpening up those saws.


----------



## ShaneA

Is that a Prius Hog?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tacked on the ceiling… Hah! Like anyone would do that… heh… uhm… yeah…


----------



## 33706

I already knew that 'planes' were stored in 'hangars'...hehehe


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bhog! What's up, my southern brother?


----------



## donwilwol

bhog, whats up. I was thinking of you the other day. I was cleaning my office and came across your crapsman knuckle and decided to give it another go. I think that sucker was made on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## lysdexic

Hog, driving the Prius. Hmmm. I cant tell. Maybe a Civic?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Got yesterday's 3 Amigos eating wood today.










And the Craftsman block is remarkably like the Sargent knuckle. Same bloodline, I think. Castings identical.


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, I'm waiting to see if you can get that anvil to start taking some nice shavings.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That would be a good trick. right?

I have no idea what I'm going to do with it. Maybe a gag gift to someone, someday…


----------



## chrisstef

Aww sooky sooky now … look what landed in Stef's office. I was unable to make the big swap meet this weekend but had a buddy of mine on the hunt for rust. I told him that if he found any Stanley's that just looked weird buy it and ill take care of him. Kid's got the eye fellas ….. a #140 in the wild. His price $5!!!!

Its missing the front knob and the side plate but I dunno why I would use it with the plate anyway. Anywho here she is in the rusty glory.




























That's one hell of a way to make a Monday morning a little bit easier to deal with.


----------



## LukieB

Nice score Stef, ....and you suck.


----------



## Dcase

Stef that is one heck of a deal on that #140… I have never seen a #140 with that type of depth adjustment though. I wonder if that is the early type? My 140 has the wheel adjustment. The missing side plate is no big deal, like you said you wont need it.


----------



## BrandonW

Oh wow, you suck, Stef! I'm sure making a side plate would be pretty easy too, if you wanted one.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Dan, looking at PB&G its the early lever adjuster. Im friggin pumped to get it home and soak her down in an evapo bath. I highly doubt theres a lick of nickel plating left but that don't bother me none. The iron is in remarkable shape as well. Still fairly sharp, which is good cuz ill be free handing the sharpening. This is gonna work wonders on fitting the half laps for the upcoming bench leg / top assembly.


----------



## dbray45

I stopped by the Lie Nielsen hand tool event in Gaithersburg, MD on Friday. A while ago I bought a couple of their fish tail chisels and really like them. This is NOT a good thing to do. I wanted to try a couple of their planes to see how well they work. I have more than a few Lee Valley planes and have been very happy with them. I tried the Lie-Nielsen No.85 Cabinet Makers Scraper:









- big mistake, went back on Saturday and bought one. I tried several of their other planes, put them on the wish list. Their additional weight in the bronze models help them to glide across the wood without issue. Are these worth the money (see video somewhere above)? If you plan on doing a lot of high quality work and do not want to get the older tools - between LV and LN, they are the current standard in quality.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Stef ol' buddy ol' pal. . . . . . . . you suck.

Very nice score. Buy that friend a nice cold one.


----------



## terryR

I think we need a weekly 'You Suck Award'. Stef def wins for this week! Jeez…$5…

Bro, lemme know if you want a new knob for that sweet plane…I assume it's rhe same size as a 110, 220, etc?

David, congrats on that new scraper plane! I have lusted over that no.85 for a long time. I can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## BrandonW

David, nice purchase with that 85. But that is a picture from their website, I'm pretty sure you need to post a photo of it in your shop to count.


----------



## chrisstef

OJM - even the sun shines on a dogs a$$ once in a while . He will most certainly be receiving , at bare minimum, a cold one. I told him id quadruple his money and clean and tune the #4 and #5 for him that he bought if he lets me have the Walker Turner driver line manual grinder too. He's got this huge barn at his house that im trying to convince him in converting a portion to a shop. I just need to get him hooked on the pipe known as gossamer shavings.

Dbray - that's a sexy scraper if I ever seen one. Congrats on the purchases. Also - stop holding out on the fishtail pics!

Terry - I will gladly accept the you suck award for the week with arms wide open. If you wanna make a knob I would gladly accept that as well. I was just poking around for a donor. It is indeed the same size at the 110.


----------



## JayT

Stef, you suck! Nice grab on the 140.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That giant sucking sound is now coming from Stef's general vicinity… A $5 #140 is unbelievable…


----------



## racerglen

Stef suckin' is a good thing this way ! wow..last one I saw was at an antique/collectable sale,
guy seemed confused, as it was a 140 (complete, most plating intact) he thought $140 was the price..
;-(


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, sweet score Stef. I find it hard to believe you had some good karma coming your way. Get that bad boy cleaned up, operational and lets see some pics.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice snag on the 140 'Stef. I'd like one eventually too…

David, congrats on the #85. When LN had a hand tool event here, I was there for 5 hours, and never once tried one of their planes lol


----------



## chrisstef

Roger that Shane - ill be off to HF to scoop up some ER. I just scrapped the only blob of paint off it at my desk. Now im on the road the rest of the day with my new copilot. 140 ridin shotgun!


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you plane Gods for favoring Lumber Jocks this weekend.

Yo Stef, I see your 140 for $5.00 congrats, and raise you a pair of
Stanley 45's for FREE.

A special thanks to the LJer who brought the Craigslist's ad to the attention
of our fine class, can't remember the name and went back 2 weeks to give proper
credit but couldn't find out who it was. Any how, the person put the planes in the free
section of Craigslist and I said Hello. LOL

Yeah Buddy


----------



## racerglen

SUCK ! OMG.. SUCK !!
And they look realy good too !


----------



## Mosquito

Waho… I'm not even going to say anything else about that…


----------



## BrandonW

Wahoo, you should part one of those out! And if you do, I need a couple of parts.


----------



## DonBroussard

Wahoo vs. Stef: Competition for the weekly "You Suck" Award just got tougher . . .


----------



## waho6o9

Which parts are you looking for Brandon?


----------



## mochoa

Wow Stef, amazing score dude!


----------



## Dcase

Terry made me some knobs (same size as the #140) and they were very well done.


----------



## dbray45

Brandon - they have to ship it. Then I have to pry it from my wife's fingers - she uses these as future presents.

I may have to wait for it - picture from LN may be all I see for a while.


----------



## chrisstef

Wahoo - holy schnikees bro. Not one but two 45's … FREE! You suck the most my friend! Indeed we have been bestowed a great honor by the plane gods.


----------



## Dcase

Today is my birthday so how about a nice new LN gift for me?


----------



## Tugboater78

I need 45 parts too lol

Smitty j have a small anvil like that too, ill take a pic wednesday, mines painted institutional green though.

Happy birthday Dan.. no presents from me..sorry!


----------



## waho6o9

Yay

It's good to be honored by the plane Gods.


----------



## waho6o9

Happy B-day Dan!


----------



## mochoa

Happy B-day Dan!

By the way I got my #62 working finally! I had to grind the adjustable mouth plate to allow me to take a shaving. lol. I finally got a functional plane after sending two back to Stanley. 









I kind of like the shape, it fits the hand pretty nicely when used on the shooting board.










I also made my diamond stone holder. 









By the way, I hate sharpening A2 blades, even with diamond stones.


----------



## lysdexic

Happy B-day Dan! Here is a nice new LN picture for you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I'll take one of those in cocobolo, pls.


----------



## donwilwol

Happy B-day Dan!

And I was happy with the 0120 Ohio Tools I found at lunch time.


----------



## Dcase

I would love the real deal for my bday but the picture will have to do 

Mauricio, Glad to hear that you got the #62 working. Sucks that you had to deal with all the issues though. I really like using mine for shooting as it works really well. I have been really happy with the plane and it is one of my more used planes. The massively thick A2 iron is a chore to put a new bevel on. I always hone a secondary bevel so honing it does not take long but when it comes time to re-grind it can take some time..


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, it kind of sucks Dan but I didnt mind that much as long as I ended up with a good plane in the end.

Dan whats the cutting angle on your iron? I've been trying to keep mine at the factory 25 degrees which is why its taking me a long time to hone. I'm having to remove a lot of metal. I'm going to have to redo the hollow grind to make it easier.

I wouldnt mind a second O1 iron for it which I would use for higher angle planing.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, sorry to hear you had to grind your 62 down. Mine worked perfectly out of the box. I use that plane all the time.

Wahoo (or anyone else with Stanley 45 parts), I need the knob, the kind that is threaded, not the kind that uses a bolt. And I need that Mickey-Mouse-shaped bolt, that tightens down the cutter, highlighted below:










The plane is still usable, but since I've been using it more, I'd like it in better shape. I have a Stanley 220 Knob in place now and it's fine.


----------



## donwilwol

Brandon, I bought one from here


----------



## ShaneA

Dang! Waho went next level on the bargain. Congrats

Happy b day!


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks Don, I might have to try one of those.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Guys.

I'll keep that link in Bookmarks Don, thanks.

Another link from J.Crate:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/49615

Sorry Brandon but I don't have an extra Mickey Mouse bolt.


----------



## DaddyZ

Congrats to

Don - Grandpa 2
Dan - BDay
Stef - 140
Waho - 45's
Smit - Shelton

Dang All had a good weekend !!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon, you mean the M-M nut? Or the Bolt said nut threads onto? Or both?


----------



## BrandonW

It's the NUT, not the bolt. I misspoke (surprise, surprise). I actually have it, but mine has a broken tab piece (not sure what to call it). The plane still works perfectly fine, it just makes a little more of a hassle to change cutter, which isn't too often. This part is what's broken off:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I may be able to help you with that, will check tonight B!


----------



## OnlyJustME

I'm looking for all the parts of a #45 
Nice one Waho.
Happy B-Day Dan
Happy Grandpa day Don
Had a Birthday party for my boy over the weekend so i had a good weekend too. Oh and my Dad brought me the Stanley #6c he picked up for me recently for $10 at the flea market.


----------



## chrisstef

A $10 #6 is gloat worthy OJM. I really like using that size.


----------



## OnlyJustME

No where near as good as a 140 or the 2 45's.
Still it matches the same type as my #7 the Apr 19 ,10 pat date.


----------



## bandit571

There is one on Feebay for about $13 + S&H. Selling my Savage #6 as it doesn't get used as much as the rebuilt DE6c does. Frog looks like either a Union or an Ohio made frog.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Stef and Waho!

Happy birthday Dan!


----------



## Tugboater78

Hi, my name is Justin, and i have an addiction
Since i stepped on my home away from home boat i have been scouring ebay for various planes. 
Purchases in last 2.5 weeks:

Box of block plane parts
Stanley 220
Wards master #4
Wards master #3
Stanley 5 1/2 t13 i think, #5 t16 i think, 2 yankee 41-42? All in same auction for 26+ shipping ( good deal imho)
Millers Falls #14 t3?
Stanley #71 mrkg gauge
Stanley 6" trysquare and stanley tbevel
craftsman 3720
Stanley #45
Another 5 1/2 low knob couldnt get pics of behind frog but guessing t9-10-11? Idk till i get it
and this


----------



## Tugboater78

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380631548024?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## bhog

Don, ya that thing is a little tweaked.

Smitty, hey back.

LOL at prius and ScottyByo nailed it.










Passenger seat is pretty roomy,


----------



## chrisstef

Is that considered a 2 point harness??


----------



## ShaneA

Unfortunately, my passenger seat does not, nor has ever looked like that. : (


----------



## WhoMe

chrisstef - yea, the safest 2 point harness on the market. It even has 2, count 'em 2 airbags.

Smart choice there bhog…. safety first…


----------



## BillyD3152

Tugboater…you beat me out of the MF?lol


----------



## donwilwol

Hog, at least I now know why you haven't been hanging out at LJ's lately.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tugs breaking the bank on ebay. We've all been there. I haven't been in the plane game as long as most of you, but it seems like prices have gone up lately. Especially on Baileys and Bedrocks. Maybe this forum is to blame;-)

Fun to see the sweet bargains of late. I'm in the midst of building a shed out back. Maybe I missed my planes, or maybe I wanted some galoot points, but I totally busted out a no. 5 on some shed trusses today. Oh yes my shed roof will be flat and true…lol.


----------



## Tugboater78

Billy if this was the shiny gem that caught your eye









Then yeah, i couldnt help myself… it cried and cried about being abused and that it needed a new home


----------



## Tugboater78

<-that car has had its passenger seat looking like that a couple times


----------



## Airframer

Pics or it Didn't happen!


----------



## WhoMe

"Pics or it Didn't happen!"

++1


----------



## ShaneA

Having a car equipped w/FULLY functioning fun bags has to equate to lower insurance premiums, right?


----------



## CL810

…..FULLY functioning fun bags…

Must've been part of the ultra luxury package I didn't buy.


----------



## thedude50

just dropping in to let you all know I am still alive things have been quite difficult this year I hope your all well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hey dude. Sorry about the tough times. Hope things turn around for you. Say hello to your shopmate Bill for me. Still pampering his 604 for him.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa a dude sighting. Musta came for Hog's funbags. Cant say I blame him.

Got to work on the 140 last night cleaning the crud off it and doing a little lapping of the sole and the sides. Japanning around 80%. Slight hollow on the sole behind the mouth but should be a pretty quick lap in comparison to some of the planes ive done. Back of the iron is in good shape in im baffled how the business side of the iron stayed in wonderful shape. No regrinding required and that makes Stef a happy boy. I swear its full length. Ohh yea, its a "Stanley Rule & Level Co" iron. Giggity.

I think im giving this one the works. Shiny sides, shiny bottom (Bhog), sharp and shiny iron.


----------



## lysdexic

*Off topic but I am in need of counsel:*

Do any of you have experience build doors? we are putting on a screen in porch and I have committed to build the screen doors. The porch will have cedar and rock columns. I thought of using eastern red cedar but the wany grain holds me back.

Maybe white oak with a cedar stain? Locust?

The construction will be M&T with a lower panel. How thick? I plan on 2 doors that will slide on barn door sliding hardware.

If anyone has insight you can PM me. I dont want to hi-jack the epic thread


----------



## dbray45

Being from Ohio, the screen doors I always saw were very light weight and were usually pine. Since all they had for a door closure was a spring, the light weight and high flexibility, seemed to work well


----------



## bandit571

PM sent.

I'm still in that #$#@# of Ohio.


----------



## donwilwol

my opinion on screen doors…..white oak would work well as would cedar. Try to get clear in either. Cedar will be lighter and easier to work with. Oak will be harder and stand up to abuse better. Either should be good from the elements. I would do 5/4 for thickness if you can, but many screen doors are just 3/4".

White oak will turn pretty white if exposed. So keep that in mind for the finish.

I don't think there is a right or wrong here, just some personal preferences.


----------



## BrandonW

I built a screen door for my father-in-law. It was made out of cypress. Seems to hold up well.


----------



## Tugboater78

Oh no buckeyes!


----------



## ShaneA

I would throw mahogany out there too depending on what type of fnish you are thinking of.


----------



## chrisstef

Now youre talking Scotty style Shane. Mmmm mahogany.

While we're off topic here I just want to congratulate my buddy Brad. She's a keeper.


----------



## BillyD3152

ok was not that one…..friends again, Tug.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Guessing you want the wood look and not painted? Doug Fir is a good option too. With proper maintenance most woods would be fine, kinda personal preference and what works with the overall design of your porch. Using barn door sliders i definitely would not go less than 5/4. 
And if you are using hand planes to build it it's not off topic, right?


----------



## bandit571

Per thr PM: last one of those type of doors I built was out of Redwood. Straight grained, light weight. Used oak pins to fasten the joints with. Used a screen kit ( Store bought) to make frames for the upper and lower screens. Had to use a hard wood for any accent pieces, though. Small chunks of soft Redwood break way too easily. Through tenons with the above pins, plus a pair of wedges into each tenon. Did not need any glue..

Made frames for plexiglas inserts for them cooler "Buckeye" winter days…


----------



## Dcase

Wang-Holder hahaha

Random pic










I got this Stanley #70 box scraper a couple of years ago and didn't do anything with it until this past weekend. When I first got it I was busy with other stuff so I put it in a drawer and kind of forgot about it…. This past weekend I was doing my shop spring cleaning and I saw the scraper and decided to tune it up..

I doubt I will ever really use it as I found it almost useless but hey it was fun getting it working again.


----------



## donwilwol

My new Ohio Tools 0120


----------



## 33706

Dan: I've been wanting one of those… for raking off the glue squeeze-outs on laminated board glue-ups. 
Do you think one of those would do the trick? I hate wasting a good edge on a plane for knocking off those hardened drips.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, that's a sweet little block. Good think you don't need to find a replacement iron for those-I imagine they're hard to find.

Poopie, I use the cheap little HF plane for dried glue. THat and really dirty wood-works fine for taking the abuse..


----------



## mochoa

Bandon, dont you know by now that you never recommend HF to Poopie?


----------



## 33706

It's ok Mauricio…If I had a HF plane, it would be well-used… as a door stop, wheel chock, or cheese-grater. 
Heh, HF dares not peddle to Canadians, BTW!! 
(Thanks for the tip, Brandon!)


----------



## Dcase

Poopiekat- I imagine the #70 would work decent for scraping off dry glue. The sole is slightly convex so I think it may also be useful for scraping off paint on surfaces that are not flat.

My go to plane for cleaning up dry glue squeeze out is my shop made edge/chisel plane. The plane works amazingly well at the task and it wasn't all that hard to make.


----------



## donwilwol

I have a Stanley #82 I use for scraping glue. It works well.


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, I was just trying to egg Poopie on.

Dan, I like that chisel plane. I've been thinking about making one for awhile but haven't decided on the format yet. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon, that looks like a good candidate for the next tool swap. One of those tools you always intend to make but never get around to. Perfect for the swap.


----------



## Dcase

^ I would be up for doing that for a tool swap. I had a lot of fun making it and it was really straight forward.


----------



## bandit571

Trying out a test track for a brand new in box Wood river #4 V3 on it's way to my door step. Tried Pine









Might a tad too easy? Next, how about some Cherry?









Well, even a block plane can do that. So









Tried some old barn wood. Hmmm, might be worthy?









Slap a coat of BLO on it, just to see the grain a bit better….


----------



## Tugboater78

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=140960874463

For Mosquito's perusal


----------



## DanKrager

Poopiekat, I use a big paint scraper for the glue take-down. Sharpened to a 45 degree angle (or whatever you feel like) with a single cut file, it's the speediest method known to me. The top handle allows you to apply the desired pressure and it pulls gossamer shavings just like a plane. The hardened blade holds the edge very well, but it's quick to sharpen with a few file strokes. 
I've been teased by those home made chisel planes before and someday I will make a small one with a spokeshave blade, maybe narrower. It's on the bucket list.

DanK


----------



## lysdexic

Re - screen doors:

Thanks for the input gentlemen. I am going check around for some redwood or cypress. The plan is to make them 5-6/4 to give them a bit of heft and hubris. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## waho6o9

Redwood's nice, splinters easy as well.

Should make for a nice project.


----------



## Mosquito

I use my #75 for glue clean up. Works pretty well.


----------



## BrandonW

That's a good suggestion for the next swap. Ryan (RGtools) is going to facilitate the next one, I think, so we should definitely pass that suggestion on to him. Of course he reads this thread . .. .

Scott, the screen door I built was 6/4" thick. Actually it was two 3/4" thick doors bolted together to make them 6/4". the purpose was so that you could sandwich the screen (and hardware wire) in between the two pieces and easily replace them. I hope that explanation made sense-it's late.


----------



## Tugboater78

http://lexington.craigslist.org/tls/3790418967.html

Omg i am in a pickle but… i wanna jump on this i have nothing to trade… but wonder how much cash he would take.. and what bill i must put off lol


----------



## dbray45

Justin - call up LL Bean, find out what a canoe costs and quote him that price - what are you looking at $600 - 650 for all those planes? Take a look at them first and make sure they are not a pile of rubble first.


----------



## 33706

Hmmm… a canoe at LL Bean for less than $600?


----------



## 33706

Thanks, *Dan Krager* for the paint scraper idea!
*Dan:* Your shop-made low-angle scraper is a great idea too!
*Brandon:* We should never visit the HF issue in this thread!
I don't have a label scraper, and that's reason enough to want one..or two, or ten!


----------



## chrisstef

Ultra mega super off topic here but I know weve got some tech guys in the house. I keep getting this pop up in my outlook at work from a website that I had to submit a bid using. Screenshot:










It pops up everytime I send/receive and its driving me nucking futs!!! Any help is appreciated. I contacted their customer support and am waiting for a reply so in the mean time I figured what the hell lets ask the boys.


----------



## RGtools

Chisel plane swap duly noted (though I also like the idea of a chair devil swap). I also notice I have been publicly elected for the next swap, me and my big mouth.


----------



## robertb574

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Stanley-No-113-Circular-Plane-Original-Condition-Working-/200922727553?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec7ed8481

Is the seller going to buy a plane ticket and hand deliver this?


----------



## robertb574

My bad. Just saw it is going through the "Expedited Shipping (USPS Priority Mail®)"


----------



## BrandonW

He is willing to combine shipping, so that helps.


----------



## dbray45

poopiecat - I don't shop for canoes very often - last time I looked I seem to remember a price in that range


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## chrisstef

Nice Don .. how are the effin steaks?


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, I'll let you know.


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, I'll let you know.


----------



## waho6o9

TugBoat's dilemma. Good luck on your choices and I hope
you get your planes.

Looks like some real good ones there.


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like a lot of bench and block planes. I do believe I spot a 62 in there though … 3rd in from the left on the tailgate. Sheesh, that's a tough one to not try and work something out at very least. Maybe a ride on a tugboat might help?


----------



## donwilwol

that wouldn't be a bad haul. I see the dilemma.


----------



## JayT

Nice dilemma. Does look like a 62, stef, and I see a V&B 904 front left. The listing mentioned a 10 and a 10-1/2, though I don't spot them in the pic. Good thing I'm not in Kentucky, I'd have a lot more planes and probably be sleeping in the shop.


----------



## Mosquito

Part of me wishes stuff like that would come up around here, but then my bank account and girlfriend are happy they don't…


----------



## JayT




----------



## Mosquito

LOL Jay. That's probably true…


----------



## donwilwol

*JayT*....so true!!

For those who want to make an infill, but are afraid of the metal work. http://sturnella.com/


----------



## mochoa

Don thats pretty cool! Thanks for the link. What do you think about prices? Those lever caps at $30 are probably cheaper than what you can make it for yourself wouldnt you say? How reasonable do you think the brass body is at $78?


----------



## mochoa

Hmmm, I wonder if I could get one of those caps to work on my SW #62?


----------



## Ripthorn

One thing I would say about infill casting kits is that sometimes working the casting can be as much work as starting from scratch. Then again, if it is all about the tools you have available, I think $78 is totally reasonable for the body. The cap screw seems a little steep to me, but then again, what do I know?


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Jay - response:

have the widow married in second wedding with another toolaholic! ;-)


----------



## mochoa

$30 for a screw is a little crazy. Everything else seems pretty reasonable.

Rip your right, fitting the wood in that body could be challenging.


----------



## Ripthorn

Maur, it's not even so much fitting the wood, it's that with a casting, the mouth would still need to be opened up, and, depending on how rough the casting is, you would have to clean and smooth the internal surfaces, corners, etc. But then again, I like the scratch built thing, but I will likely never be able to do the coffin shaped gig, just too complicated for me (at least at this point).


----------



## donwilwol

*Mauricio* you could buy the brass for a cap cheaper, but I don't think $30 is to bad. You could buy brass for the body for about the same price, but you'd then have to make it.

The biggest disadvantage I see is your stuck to one size. You make it the that mold or nothing.

I've never worked with cast like that, so Rip may be right.

And it depends on your goal. If you just want to get to an infill, then a kit is the way to go. I have a thing about kits. I don't want to just put something together, I want to make it.

Now with that said, this is NOT a complete kit, its just the metal part kit, so I'd think about it.

Here is some more info,

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/blog/401/title/Issue%20No.%205%20-%20Published%20April%2020,%201889

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=6366002&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=

And Hock has an iron for it if you order it soon.
http://www.hocktools.com/CI.htm


----------



## donwilwol

Looks like Rip and I think a lot a lot, but the coffin type is actually one of my next adventures I think.

I'll make the base from 1/2" precision ground, shape it, then bend some brass to it and pin it.

What do you think Brian?


----------



## Ripthorn

You know Don, I hadn't really thought of doing it like that. The one thing you would really need to be careful about is the seam where the sides meet. If you don't fully enclose it, it probably shouldn't be all that bad. I would probably make a form out of 8/4 stock for the sole to accurately bend each side piece. The spring back should be minimal with brass. Darn you, Don, now I am thinking it may not be as hard as I thought.


----------



## widdle

Buy what you need..use what you buy…


----------



## DaddyZ

$30 for a screw is a little crazy. Everything else seems pretty reasonable.

Can't let it go, Most of the time it costs you more than that, Marriage, Kids, Alimony, ETC…


----------



## WhoMe

"Buy what you need..use what you buy…"

WOW, that sure takes the fun out of hoarding tools…............


----------



## widdle

who me..who me, Sorry bro..I have accounts open for my guys and the lumber yards…and thats what i tell them…It works..But i dont necessarily do it…want on…


----------



## mochoa

Pat


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for the link Don. That coffin smoother is a little more up my alley. I'd like to "make" one eventually, but I just can't get into the metal work as much as some of you guys.

Widdle- don't spoil our materialistic hoarding with a voice of reason…lol.


----------



## bandit571

Random shots from the Dungeon Shop









These two lay-abouts were working over some Pine 2x stock's edge grain.









FrankenBailey #5 was at it, as well. Except it aslo worked on some maple









While the M-F 900 waited it's turn. Iron in the FB#5 is by Buck Brothers, $3 @ Home Depot….


----------



## Tugboater78

Wow.. wonder if i can let the house payment slide this month.. at least i onlu have to answer to myself..

Sent an inquiry, guess will have to see what happens, its a 2 hr drive but its also my grandmothers hometown and ive been meaning to go visit her.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Get what you need/want while you only have to answer to yourself and your bills. When you get a wife and kids it rearranges all the priorities.


----------



## shampeon

Sneak preview of Don W's lovely walnut infill shooter.


----------



## waho6o9

Mighty fine Shampeon, congrats on a DonW original!


----------



## planepassion

shampeon, the shooter looks amazing. How does it perform? What's it feel like in your hand?


----------



## widdle

That shooting plane looks nice…good thing to have…


----------



## widdle

That shooting plane looks nice…good thing to have…


----------



## mochoa

Thats just bad aas!


----------



## BrandonW

Nice plane and it's very good to see it in use. Don, when are you gonna make a #51 infill?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice Ian.


----------



## bandit571

Someone was knocking on my door awhile ago! Had to answer it. Seems they were dropping off a box for me









Inside some bubblewrap( oooh, BUBBLEWRAP!) was some very oily cast iron









Cleaned it up, a quick hone on a strop, and a trip down to the Dungeon Shop









Might even make another plane…....jealous???


----------



## Tugboater78

Nice bandit


----------



## 33706

Wow,* bandit!*
I'd have a mutiny in my workshop if I brought in a few of those WoodRiver planes…I could get spoiled really easy on them!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

To everyone who is planning to attend the Handworks Tool Event in Amana, IA….don't forget to register for the door prizes. Gotta do it by the 17th, instructions on the flyer:

http://handworks.co/

I'm pretty sure I'll be able to get at least one of those days off work. Otherwise there be very large tears in my beer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm registered for Friday!~


----------



## Bertha

I see nothing has changed here.
Same rascals doing the same stuff, just more advanced.
Been away, work, wake up, hate work, sleep, repeat.
I hope everyone is doing better than well.
With love, Al.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Al, glad to see you weren't abducted at that truck stop you frequent. It's a dangerous job turning tricks. I can see why you hate it.

Hope you are at least well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A drive-by is all we get, just like the lovin' Al gets at that truckstop OJM refers to. Ah, well… I'm sure he's keeping up on his shots, though.

On another note… (I know, very cold.)

Does anyone have #220 parts to part with? Stupid plane is considered junk in the hand tool world, but trying to buy parts on the 'bay is nuts. I need a 1 5/8" cap and the iron's 'carriage' to make mine complete. Parts mongers, here's your chance to thin the heard! PM me if you have something.


----------



## donwilwol

who's Al?


----------



## robertb574

Glad to see you back Al. Hope you stay. It was boring while you were gone.


----------



## Tugboater78

i failed Smitty, my box of plane parts was basically all junk, i took a gamble and lost, maybe can recoup on my next scrap metal haul..


----------



## RGtools

Right back at you Al.


----------



## racerglen

What the ?
Bandit bought a NEW plane ??


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty - I might have the 220 parts your looking for. The one I have has a cracked cheek and is in fairly rough shape. Its not technically mine so ill have to ask the real owner, not just the purveyor, if hes all right parting it out. Ill see if I can grab some pics tonight. This way I could scab the front knob off it for my 140 too. Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef, that is some sweet news you're spreading.

I don't know why it bothers me so much to have a partial #220 block plane, but it does. Maybe because I can't use it, maybe because it has a SW iron. Who knows.

Fingers crossed!

And, +1 to what Glen said!


----------



## chrisstef

I should have an answer this afternoon for ya and pics this evening Smitty. Bros helpin bros … powerful stuff.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit what made you take the jump?


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, what is the iron's 'carriage' ? I'll check the parts bin.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hard to describe without pics, but I'll try.

The #220 has a knob for a depth adjuster, vs. the wheel on vertical threaded post approach. Well, I have the knob with integral bolt, and that is threaded through a raised bed in the plane's main body, with thinnish columns (side walls) extending past said bed, towards the mouth of the plane. Said threaded bolt should then thread into a 'carriage' that rides on the two sides and engages slots on the underside of the iron to adjust it. Some knucklehead removed that piece but left the bolt…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Or this:

If you have a #220, remove the cap and the iron. The part that's threaded onto the adjuster and engages the underside of the iron is the part I need.


----------



## waho6o9

I have an extra 220 sitting about with your name on it.

PM sent.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I see the pieces! Sweet!


----------



## BrandonW

I love the 220. Simple but beefy. I great plane for chamfering too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, we're haggling (Waho and I…) so there's a chance a complete #220 will result. Wow, this is getting press like it's completing a #55 or something. Oh, well. Slow news day on the Epic Thread.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Deal has been struck, thank you Waho!~


----------



## Tugboater78

Congrats!


----------



## donwilwol

Good, cause I haven't made it to the shop yet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The phoenix that will rise…


----------



## waho6o9

You're welcome Sir

 Darn near sent a bogus part. As I was cleaning it up a little, I noticed
a part that I thought looked goofy. By happenstance I looked around and 
put together something that's OEM, and that Smitty could put to good use.

Broken piece, Oops









Piece complete with tab on top and threaded for lateral adjustments.
Another plus is I found the lateral adjustment screw. 
That was a close one.









The geese fly high.


----------



## Airframer

I'm not sure why the 220 is considered a junk block plane. It is my go-to plane for quick cleanup on small areas and it does a great job of it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think block planes just may be the gateway drug for handplane use in general. 'It's just a little block plane, and it's pretty cheap. Might come in handy.'

Well, get it sharpened and start using it, and you'll be looking for other bladed tools to expand your capability.

Now I have (too) many block planes, but still can't pass by ones that need help or ones that I don't have. Arghh…


----------



## waho6o9

It's far from junk.

+100 for Airframer.


----------



## Dcase

I don't think the 220 is considered junk by plane users. I think it is just considered to be a basic block plane w/o a lot of features.

I like the #220 and I have a couple that I use often.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Allow me to clip comments from B&G and string them together re: the #220

Better (larger) than the #203, but a bland tool that lacks an adjustable mouth and is suitable for parts snarfing.

I'm not saying it's a bad block, and saying others consider it junk was probably over the top. It is a very common plane, and that isn't bad. And because so many are out there, it must have been useful. So maybe that's also why I'm wanting a complete one.


----------



## donwilwol

part of the problem is they made so many, and still make them, and the newer ones are cheaply made.

The vintage 220's are a decent less expensive block plane. IMHO


----------



## 33706

I'd reach for my trusty 9 1/2 any time over a 220. Just my own preference.


----------



## Dcase

I think the reason there are so many 220's out there and the reason it was made for so long is because it is really a good plane for a carpenter and your avg handyman or home owner. It is a great plane for rough work on the job site or odd jobs around the house. Not saying it cant do fine work though.


----------



## BrandonW

My dad always kept a 220 in his tool bag. He was a contractor and commercial cabinet maker.


----------



## BrandonW

My father-in-law, on the other hand, always keeps a 44 with him.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"I think block planes just may be the gateway drug for handplane use in general."

Smitty speaks the truth again. I always liked the idea of cutting back, if not eliminating sanding- the only part of woodworking that feels like "work" to me. My first plane was an LN Rabbet plane. I just got it because I saw in mags how it would help fit tenons. But I remember the turning point when I became convinced I needed to get to know more about planes….and I needed something bigger than a block plane:
I was working on the slant arms of my morris chair maybe 2 years back. For lack of options, I used that little block plane to smooth out all the band saw marks on the slanted part of the arm rest. It was ridiculous. I needed a better way. Enter a T13 no. 5…and the rest is history.


----------



## Dcase

^ That chair looks amazing! I really like what you do with the QSO.

I don't really like sanding by machine but I don't mind folding a piece up and doing by hand… For my wood working projects I hardly ever use sand paper though. I use these 3M abrasive pads to do fine sanding and sanding between coats. I like the pads so much better then sand paper.


----------



## bandit571

I was awarded that heavy-assed #4 for being a "Featured Member of the Month" at another site. It was a choice between the #4 or the low angle block plane from the same company.

Still need to do a "Review" on it, maybe this weekend…

The #220 isn't the "Junk" one, it is that #120 that is a Total POS junk one. Adjustor just wears away, hard to adjust anyway. Might as well have a #110 instead. I had three of the #120s, sold them all. Still have a #110. The other two are sargent-made #306 and #307.

The other #4 that came in that day was made by Millers Falls. IF I were to replace the lever cap and iron with the one from M-F, I would wind up with a WWII era #90.


----------



## bandit571

Eye candy









The NEW #4 V3 hiding behund a M-F #9, and









The Restored Dunlap #4D BB, aka M-F #90


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Congrats on the plane Bandit!

And thanks Dan. As you can tell, there's a whole lotta QSWO in my house. Some friends want me to make them two morris chairs and a sofa like that one. So that's what I'll be doing this fall. Anxious to attempt that chair with better hand tools this time.


----------



## sergiozal

I know this post started more than 2 years ago, but 30K+ posts is somehow insane…. Internet is an amazing thing isn't it? (or are we insane?)


----------



## OnlyJustME

Here's a paradox for you Sergio. If we are all insane, wouldn't that make us normal? Since normal is just what the majority is. But then what would the previously normal people be?


----------



## DonBroussard

@OJM-Half of us are always below average.


----------



## sergiozal

LOL @ OnlyJustME … the world is full of minorities. A minority is just a group out of everyone, so among minorities there are majorities (or vice versa), which means that some are normal in a micro world that is abnormal (or crazy, or insane) in the whole…. does a-makes a + here?


----------



## JayT

Friday night philosophy, only on the epic thread.

Congrats on the plane, bandit. Do you know what to do with a tool that started out in good shape and doesn't need a restoration?

Red, that chair is proof that great work can be done with mediocre tools, but isn't it a lot easier and more fun with good ones? You do excellent work with that QSWO. Just how exhaustive is your supply?

Finished my first tote from scratch today.

This 608 is modelling a slim number in the classic Stanley design, fashioned from a Lee Valley pattern. Shown with a complementary walnut knob by LukieB.










Another angle shows the lovely golden color. Finish is just BLO.










Tote is made out of macacauba-some call it coyote wood or granadillo. Whatever name you want to use, it is gorgeous stuff. My first time using it, but I might have a new favorite exotic wood. It is very hard, about the same as purple heart, but not near as splintery and can be polished to the point where it almost glows.


----------



## Mosquito

Tote looks great Jay

My Friday night contribution. Got to use the leg vise a few times to finish up the cover on this


----------



## OnlyJustME

nice box. that the 45 i see peeking out?


----------



## Mosquito

it is indeed


----------



## Tugboater78

I need to make a box for my new 45 the isle box ain't gonna hold up forever!

Jay that tote looks real nice, awesome grain and color, where does one find such wood?

Sergio, I still haven't gone through all the posts on this thread, so much info embedded in it takes time to absorb it all


----------



## chrisstef

Tug - id warn you about going through tge entire thread. You may never come back the same.

Remember the ice cream cone shot gang? Still the thought makes a grown man shiver. Im bout to be off, midget in tow, to the town wide tag sale. 136 this year. Wish me luck and rusty hands upon my return.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How'd you cut the raised panel, Mos? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## JayT

Stef, may the rust gods smile upon your endeavors.

Thanks Mos & Justin.

Box looks really good, Mos.

Justin I picked up a small piece of the macacauba during my last trip to a hardwood dealer. They stock a little bit of this stuff, but had one piece that was just the right size to make three totes and too small for much else, so snagged it to try tote making.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Just how exhaustive is your supply? On hand, maybe 200 board ft. In the area, as much as I could want. I plan on stocking up after I build a lumber rack next month.

Very nice restore JayT. The knobs are what hold be up as well. Don't have a lathe.


----------



## bandit571

JayT: I might figure it out









at least the Black Cherry shavings look good. As for a Maple test track









Iron needed flattened on the back, and polished up, chipbreaker needed a bit on it's edge. Frog needed adjusted BACK and square to the mouth opening.

Yep, one of these days, I might jusy figure it out…..


----------



## chrisstef

Rust gods were slow but i did come home with 4 pony pipe clamps and a made for millers falls disston back saw. 18" long 3 5/8 of plate.










Grand total. $13 beans.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, man, that's great stuff! Congrats (you suck) !

Here's a pic that puts the #220 next to the #203 (see yesterday's dialog for background):










I prefer the size of the #203, I think, but use is needed. The #220 hasn't been used as it has a wood shim holding it together for the pic.


----------



## ShaneA

4 pipe clamps and a saw for $13? You are on a value roll lately. Great bargain.


----------



## GMatheson

I figured this would be a good place to ask. What do you guys have for shooting boards? I started making myself one today. So far it's just a piece of MDF screwed to a piece of melamine which will all be wrapped in hardwood.


----------



## Airframer

*Heft and Hubris have arrive!*

My $50 No 8 got dropped off this morning by FedEx and upon first look it seems to be in really nice shape all things considered. It will still get the usual treatment just to give it a fresh start at life.

It has No 8 stamped on the toe and that is all the markings on the sole. The logo on the blade is one I haven't seen before but might shed some light on the type of year made? If someone could help me type match this I would very much appreciate it.

Here it is next to the No 7 I still need to refresh (will probably do it at the same time as the 8). The No 7 appears to be the same type as the No 8 so they make a nice pair.

PICS!


----------



## Mosquito

*How'd you cut the raised panel, Mos? Inquiring minds want to know.*

Sorry for the slow response, been busy today. I first cut the rabbets around the 3 sides, then I marked lines 2" in from the edge (outside edge, including rabbets), then used the #3 to remove most of the wood, and the #5 1/2 to clean it up


----------



## BTimmons

$50 for a #8? Airframer, you officially suck. And congrats.


----------



## RGtools

Who am I to argue with the manual?


----------



## OnlyJustME

I for one try *not* to joint my hand on those, Ryan.


----------



## bandit571

Restore of a $7 Dunlap #4 D BB (Millers Falls #90??), "Before"









and the "After"









As for $50 for a #8 Jointah Plane…..









This one is a #8c T9 I got for ….......$25 + tax


----------



## Tugboater78

Rexmill.com airframer? Type study, pretty good explanations

Anyone know where I can find a Sargent #6 chip breaker? And know why I can't get a 2 3/8s New stock Stanley blade in a t11 5.5? I'm missing something I think..


----------



## Mosquito

Got a pile of oak growing on my bench…


----------



## GMatheson

Mine's mostly walnut but I kicked it all into the corner. Can't have it taking up all the important bench real estate.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Sunday pic:


----------



## bandit571

Tug: Try a 2-1/4" iron. Early 5-1/2s were a little narrower. My Union was also.


----------



## donwilwol

Tug, the t-11 were narrower. My t-11 5 1/2 is the only t-11 I just couldn't save the iron. I bought a Hock and ground it down a little. I'm still looking for the v-logo to go with my set.

According to leach, the width change came in 1938. (2 1/4" to 2 3/8")


----------



## Mosquito

Also, the IBC blade that they sell for the #5 1/2 is indeed 2 1/4" wide. I've got one in my T-11 5 1/2


----------



## Tugboater78

thanks guys, no info on a sargent chip breaker though?

the blade in the 5.5 is in good shape, it's a SW blade, but i was hoping i could put one of the four 2 3/8 blades i got for 22 dollars with shipping, to work in it and "save" the one. No biggy though, just dont wanna run into a nail i missed in this reclaimed lumber and ruin the "good blade". I will just put the now disassembled, formerly blue bodied #5 on that task. This week i should have a series of newly restored planes to showcase, so be forewarned.

u seen the WM #4, got a WM #3 to post, then

T11 #5.5 
war era #5 (grandfathers) with its new walnut handles curtesy of TerryR
blue bodied #5 i got in a lot
T13 #5.5
Craftsman #78 clone ( made by MF i think)
#45
#220

and more..


----------



## LukieB

*Airframer*,
The 8 looks like a type 7 to me, with a replacement blade from an early type 11. The #7 looks about the same, type 7 or 8. Are there patent dates stamped into the lateral adjustment lever? That will narrow it down more. I think type 7s have 3 dates, and type 8s have just 1 date stamp on the lever.

Oh and $50 for an 8?....You suck, indeed


----------



## Airframer

Thanks Lukie! I will have to scrape some rust to see if any dates exist. Right now I can barely make out the Stanley stamp on it.


----------



## donwilwol

Tug I think I happen to have a #6 Sargent cap. I'll check when I get home.


----------



## Tugboater78

the twisted culprit









ive tried grinding down to make it sit flat and it gets worse, then tried bending it, which didnt help either, now it's about to the point where its ground too far to be of any real use.

it came off a Craftsman( Sargent) #6


----------



## donwilwol

Tug I'm pretty sure they are the same a stanleys.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, just "won" a Stanley 13" long, Four Square Jack plane. What can you all tell me about this little Junior Jack sized plane? It has the "Pebbled" lever cap, with STANLEY in a box cast into it. Tote has a single bolt. Knob is a high knob, with out a ring. Looks like the sides were painted black?

As rusty as it is, paint scheme may go to a regular 'Black & Chrome" style. Handles will need some refinishing as well. Supposed to be here next Wed. Which is my Birthday!


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, you've got a four square #5 1/4". For some reason Stanley put the pebble cap on the junior jack.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40357


----------



## Tugboater78

Tried a stanley, the holes are roughly 3/8 inch different for the advancement, the blade wont advance enough in the mouth unfortuently


----------



## bandit571

I had one of those, sold a few months back. It had a second slot cut. It had the bolt hole, and TWO slots.









So, maybe cut a second one to fit?


----------



## BrandonW

Tug, Maybe one of our talented metal workers could make you one for a price, or you can make your own. I personally like the chipbreakers that are thick and mostly flat-- I imagine it'd be relatively easy to make for one with some skills.


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, in that picture of the #45, is that the original thumb screw for the second depth stop (on the sliding body section)? It sort of looks like the micro adjustment screw for the fence on the later types of the #45.

Another busy Sunday…


----------



## chrisstef

Cmon, you for real Mos?! A hand made cam lock. Excuse me for bein downsy but whatcha got there?


----------



## Airframer

I'm going to guess a lockable plane stop for the bench?


----------



## chrisstef

Also … holy phock … Lakeville Ct (very northwest corner). .... $500 a piece.

Don, im lookin at you.


----------



## Mosquito

It's got issues, but from this angle, it looks pretty lol

It is indeed a cam lock. It's the beginnings of a music stand. I was trying to figure out a good way to make the height adjustable with out using metal fasteners. This seems to work pretty well. I'd never tried making one before, so I figured I'd give it a shot. It would have been a lot easier with a band saw and a drill press. The hole drilled through isn't quite square, and neither are any of the sides… but it does work, and that's what counts, right? lol


----------



## chrisstef

It looks real good man. Precision is highly over rated. All that dogs gotta do is hunt. This aint Westminster.


----------



## donwilwol

wow, they would be sweet, but I'm runnin outta room!! Plus my truck isn't big enough to haul 'em.


----------



## chrisstef

Fire up the mill and make an addition Don!!

20" jointer, i mean, who doesnt need that in their life?


----------



## Tugboater78

I thought about cutting a second slot but my metalworking skills are negligible. I can weld up and cut 1/4+ steel for roughwork but dont have much in the way of skills or tools for. Something that fine. Worth a shot i guess since i have rxtra stanley chipbreakers.


----------



## donwilwol

Tug, I've got 2 - 2 3/8" chip breakers. One is a Stanley and its marked Stanley. One is not marked, and a completely different hole pattern. The only #6 size Sargent I've ever had came fro Lukie, and it had a Stanley iron with it, so I don't know if the chip breaker was a Stanley or a Sargent.

If you want to send me a paper template, I'll try to match it up.

I can make one, but I don't have a way to punch the square hole. I'm like Brandon, the thicker flat chip breakers just seem better.


----------



## BrandonW

Tug, maybe drill three or four small holes, then file them cleanly into a rectangle. Just an idea, not sure how easily that would be.


----------



## donwilwol

look what came home with me


----------



## bandit571

Any ideas out there department:

On this Brand New Wood River #4 V3. To ccut a nice fine shaving, I have almost no threads left for the wheel to use









Most of my "old" planes are about the middle of the bolt.

When I first tried this NEW plane out, it acted like the frog was too far forward, so, it was moved back a bit. To get that nice fine shaving in the picture, the edge is almost closing off the mouth's opening.

Not used to Bedrock frogs, anyway. Do I try to move everything forward, again? Or, just let it go on as is.

Ps: straightedge on the sole report; It is FLAT toe to heel! Side to side is flat as well! Now, IF I can get that frog figured out….


----------



## donwilwol

there is a review on here about windriver planes that had the same problem. You've got an older model (or they haven't changed yet). The reviewer called wind river and got a new chip breaker. They said it was a known problem. I looked quick but couldn't find the review, but I know it was here on LJ's.


----------



## bandit571

I did notice that the holes in the iron and chipbreaker don't quite line up, kind of a tight fit when installing the two into the plane.

tried the frog forward, no dice. Foul Mouth Syndrome. Hmmm, My two M-F planes the same size have no trouble at all, cutting see through shavings in Cherry, or oak. Pine is barely slowing them down..


----------



## Tugboater78

i will try what Brandon suggested, its worth a shot anyway, if that doesnt work i will see if i can make a template and go that route. I may go the way of getting a thick chipbreaker. I will have to watch my supertune video again and see which one CS talked about that i liked and see if i can make one work. I will try to get a picture up tonight trying to show the visible difference. At the moment i am trying to get shingles on my building. It has sat in rainy weather for 3.5 weeks without anything but tar paper cause i ran out of time to finish before i left for work. Not good for OSB but all i can do is shrug my shoulders, can't afford to pay a guy a couple hundred to do a job i can do for "nothing"


----------



## 33706

*Bandit: * I posted some Four Square info for you on Don's thread: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40357


----------



## bandit571

Ok, went and did a little "research" on the WR #4 V3. Tried to move the frog forward, and got a fouled mouth. Took things apart. I think I found a problem..









Pencil is pointing to where the bolt for the lever cap comes through. And, it is a TIGHT fit. Took apart my little $7 M-F #90, with a Millers Falls iron in it









Lots of room. Tried an experiment. Took the Millers Falls iron and chip breaker, and installed it on the WR#4.

Main problem? Had to run the adjuster wheel forward about halfway to the frog! Installed the Dunlap cap, because the WR would not lock down on the thinner iron. Tried the Hybrid out on some Pine scrap









NICE! Look at the wheel? Maybe the CB from WR is the wrong size? How else could a 70 yr. old $7 plane make it look so bad?


----------



## bandit571

PK: Seen it just after you posted it. Thank you.


----------



## Tugboater78

thats some fubar bandit, i would def let woodcraft hear about it and get a viable replacment, tell em a LN CB would suit your needs?

on my problem, after lookin a bit closer i dont think making another hole would work, all it would do would give me a huge hole cause they would overlap.


----------



## terryR

^Friends don't let friends buy Chinese tools…just sayin'.

*Don*, love that benchtop blaster! A similar one is coming here soon since my best friend just gave me an old refurbished air compressor! Yee haw! 

Hey, I just noticed the holes on the front of your bench. Please explain with great detail…


----------



## Dcase

I found something kind of neat this past weekend. It is not plane related but it is a Stanley SW.

I have a couple sheds in my yard and one of them had a door that needed to be fixed. I took the door off, fixed it and am in process of repainting it. The handle on the door was in really bad shape so I was thinking of replacing it. I even looked at new handles when I was at home depot. I couldn't find one that I liked so I decided to try and clean up the old handle. The handle was rusted and had a old paint that needed to be stripped off so I took it to the wire wheel. After a few minuets I made a neat discovery.










Glad I decided to clean this up. I was really close to just tossing it and buying a new one.

BTW As soon as I saw this I thought of Smitty. I know you collect the stuff with the SW logo.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Send it over, Dan, and I'll replace that ratty old thing with a spiffy new one.


----------



## mochoa

Mos I like the Cam lever thingy. At first I thought it was a hand saw jig for tenon shoulder cuts.


----------



## terryR

Very cool find, Dan! Much better than any at the borg.


----------



## Dcase

Bandit, I had the same problem with my WR plane. The problem is due to the chip breaker being too short. I went in and got a replacement breaker and now mine works fine. I would call them and see if you can do the same.

Smitty, I will give it some thought… I kind of hate to put it back on my shed because I don't want to see it get all rusted again. Only way to really protect it would be to paint it and if I do that it will cover the SW logo. My other shed has the same handle so if that one is marked like this one I will have two. If that is the case I wouldn't mind giving one of them up.


----------



## OnlyJustME

What if you clear coated it with lacquer?


----------



## Dcase

OJM, that would probably work.. That or shellac.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I think lacquer is a bit more durable for outdoors.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Off topic a bit but i saw this in the Los Angeles County Museum of Art (Ahmanson Building, 3rd flr.) on my visit last week and thought you might enjoy it. 
The inlay was so intricate and the carving ridiculous. The river/building scene on the front was done like a mosaic but using wood. One window on the building was about 4 to 6 tiny pieces of wood; just crazy detail.
Approx. 10' x 2' x 3':


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Mauricio. I also used up some more of the 2" maple you had sent me for the wagon vise hub










Squared off the end so it would fit inside the bottom of the music stand. It will be used to fit into the base/feet so it can swivel with out having to pick it up. Hopefully lol


----------



## BrandonW

Very cool. I always enjoyed going to LACMA (and the Tar Pits) when we lived in SoCal. They have such a nice collection.


----------



## mochoa

Tony the carving on that thing is ridiculous!

Mos pretty cool!


----------



## bandit571

Just got off the phone to Woodcraft about that WR#4 V3 plane. They are sending out another plane. I merely ship the old one back, using a shipping label they supply. NICE!

Instead of just a chipbreaker swap, they are doing the entire plane.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice to know they're making good on the plane Bandit.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony - that piece is refriggindonkulously gorgeous. Thanks for sharing that. Must have been stunning up close and personal.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I just noticed i double posted picture it was supposed to be this one:









They did not allow flash, sorry the pictures are so dark but i think the craftsmanship still shows.


----------



## ShaneA

Tony, at the museum, nice! I knew all that stuff THEY were saying about you wasn't true…


----------



## BrandonW

AND if you like French furniture (which I don't really), the Getty Center in west LA has room after room of that stuff. (I'm more of a Getty Villa type of person though.)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, it is true alright Shane. But i do like museums none the less. I figure if can't do anything creative it is at least nice to look at pieces that are.

There is a lot offered at the Getty center but the Villa is more my speed too Brandon.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I tried to get a decent photo of this too but it was behind glass. They called it nothing more than a cabinet and did not list a maker.


----------



## chrisstef

You only go to real museums since you were kicked out of the wax museum for trying to get one to melt via friction. I know, I know, they look SOOO real.


----------



## AnthonyReed

They said something about my tights and the tub of butter i was carrying too.


----------



## donwilwol

I know where one of these is for $118










Its not in as good of shape and its a jack, but same style. Its all there, but somebody painted the body blue. Anybody know the real value? Do I need to go get it?


----------



## RGtools

^ this is before Leonard Bailey Sold his patent to Stanley tools, if I am not mistaken, he owned his own toolworks beforhand. I have seen a jointer like this for $40 in great condition and I kick myself for not buying it (because the sales guy was so pushy I decided to walk out emptyhanded).


----------



## OnlyJustME

Awesome looking cap on that one.


----------



## Mosquito

if Jim is selling one for $1,000 then the "real value" is probably closer to $500 lol


----------



## ShaneA

Can't let the epic thread go 24hrs without a post!

Don, what became of the L Bailey plane above? Looks like it is $118 worth of cool to me, just sayin'.


----------



## DaddyZ

Yeah, Its been a little slow lately !!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, I've got a 605 1/2 on the way I bought from Walt. Can't wait to get it. I'll take some pics to liven up the epic thread;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa Red ….that's bustin out for the good stuff brah. Gonne sip down a little champagne with dinner tonight too


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Red!

How about a pic from the archive in the meantime? Need more images!










EDIT: Yes, I'm on somewhat of a block plane kick…


----------



## ShaneA

Bedrock fractionals….dreamy!!! Looking forward to pics of that one. The 604 1/2 usually goes pretty damned high. Champagne territory for sure.


----------



## chrisstef

I love the archive game …. reclaimed oak …..


----------



## widdle

Bloack oak ? That's a great piece…Whats the dimensions of that sucker..


----------



## widdle

Sorry for the spelling Black oak…Was looking for the broom again as i hit send..


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed it is black oak. I think it measured in around 22" ... I made a coffee table for my old man out of it a few years back. Ive still got 2 slabs left at around 24" wide. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/41662


----------



## DaddyZ

Reclaimed Jointer


----------



## donwilwol

nice chunk of oak Stef. They don't make 'em like that anymore!

I said it once, I'll say it again Pat…..you suck (if you didn't see that jointer on the resto thread, he paid $25 for it)

From the archive…...............


----------



## Airframer

Don is that a purse hanging in the top right hand corner of the pic?


----------



## donwilwol

no purse, its one of these










Behind the tool box. That's a boxing glove on top the tool box.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Pair of Stools There Don, That is something I need to make a few of ….


----------



## BrandonW

If anyone tries to steel a plane from Don, he'll be waiting for 'em!


----------



## bandit571

Archive


----------



## DaddyZ

Archive, Still no Blades for it !!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And another:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No chamapagne for Red. Back to Busch Lt. because I spent all my money on a plane….lol. I wanted to buy a nice plane with the cash I made from those tv stands and I just couldn't pass the baby up. A Bedrock 605 1/2 is pretty much my ideal plane. I'll gloat when I get it.

I could use a punching back in my shop. I'd call it a "tearout bag." Take a couple shots whenever tearout ticks me off;-)


----------



## donwilwol

I never boxed for real, but I once dislocated a trainers shoulder using focus mits. I was much younger then. I can't hit as hard as I used to, but I can still aim pretty well.

Z, they are my saw Benches. You certainly need a few.


----------



## chrisstef

Musta been a preexisting condition Don . I couldnt punch my way out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## donwilwol

I never said the trainer wasn't a wimp.


----------



## chrisstef

How often do you guys strop your chisels when working?


----------



## widdle

only after finishing 8 large mortises…get back in there…


----------



## chrisstef

Ha! Funny ba$tard.


----------



## OnlyJustME

whenever they feel they could use a good stropping. All depends on what wood you're working.


----------



## Tugboater78

What does one do about that? Took the 45 apart to clean everything and when i took the last screw out of the rosewood fence the thing fell apart. Apparently it has been broke for some time, couldnt even tell there was a break, hairline you can only see when u know its there.


----------



## Mosquito

Ouch tug. Mine had a similar break that had been brazed back together before my ownership. If you do anything, make sure you do it while the fence pieces are on the #45, to make sure holes are in alignment for the rods… (oh boy)


----------



## BrandonW

Sorry to see the broken fence, Tug. You can always brazen it-though I'm not skilled enough to even know how to do that.


----------



## Tugboater78

thing is..the crack is right through the screw hole, which makes it difficult to say the least


----------



## Mosquito

if you're brave enough to drill through, it doesn't really matter where the screw hole is. All it does is hold the fence on. If course, if you want it to still look unmodified… then that probably isn't the best option lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have the fence part in the picture for you, justin. Pm your address, it's yours. It has the 'threaded knob' style and is OLD, but the price is right. (Free)


----------



## Tugboater78

oh sweet!


----------



## Mosquito

Tuesday night fun. Too hot to do anything outside… 98 today. 12 days ago it was snowing, hmmm lol


----------



## ShaneA

98°? That has to be sort of record. I didn't think it got that hot up there.


----------



## Mosquito

lol we usually have a hand full of days in the 100's in the summer, and a decent number in the 90s, but that's usually in July or August. It was a record high for today. Old record was 93 in 2001


----------



## Mosquito

less than two weeks ago in SE MN:
http://minnesota.publicradio.org/display/web/2013/05/02/weather/may-snow-total

3 days ago this was central MN
http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2013/05/11/high-winds-send-ice-surging-on-to-shore-of-mille-lacs-lake/

And then today, that same area was in the lower 90s lol I think weather is confused this spring


----------



## TechRedneck

Hi all, don't post often but still keep up with this thread.

I was looking at that Veritas beading tool










Anybody have this or tried it? I could use a scratch stock but this looks pretty cool and perhaps better quality. Also may try their scraper holder. I can't bring myself to get the scraper plane at this point, looks nice though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey Mike. I have the #66 beader; it's fun to use and it does a real nice job on straight grained stock. I'm inyersted in any replies to the LV tool as well. Have no idea what advantage the handle scheme is over the #66, for example, but I'm sure it's a quality tool.


----------



## CampD

Off to Brimfield antique show today. New Englands largest gathering of antique dealers, over 5000 dealers streaching for over a mile.

See what i can find for good users.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with Smitty. I've got one I made (I've since made a brass knob to replace the eye screw) and a #66. Both work well. All I use is home made blades.

Smitty, I think the advantage is the ability to get into an inside corner. (not sure how often it happen though)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ it would happen as a result of piss-poor planning. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

or a Smitty redo….........


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Touche, Don Yoda.


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck in the Brimfield horde Doug. I went 2 years ago and had a few good scores namely a #7 and #78 for $40. Wife and I wanted to go but it just isn't in the cards this year. Solid choice on picking a weekday. Looking forward to some gloatage.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mike - Andy has one of those but i have not yet been able to drag an assessment of it out of him.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

One downside to living in the midwest- we just don't have the flea markets you guys have out east. Think I would save enough to justify the plane ticket;-)


----------



## Mosquito

+1 to that Red… We've got an office in Boston… hmmmm


----------



## bandit571

It can in the mail, today:









about 11" long with a backwards 1-3/4" wide iron









Other than a bunch of rustiness ( YESSS!!!) and a lot of dirt









Everything is there, intact, and awaiting a "D" good cleaning. Looks like i might be busy for a day, or so….









Once more? Might get rid of some of the black painted areas?









Like on that frog. Stanley Four Square Junior Jack $12+ S&H…..


----------



## bandit571

Checked the stamp on the iron…....does the letters SW mean anything? Looks like a heart around them. iron is now sharp, with a polished back. Frog is cleaned and lapped, as well. All bolts are now free of rust.

The sole needed a bit of work, and is getting near flat. Sides are cleaned up. making some progress, so far…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Anybody know what the difference between the #48 and #49 is?


----------



## TechRedneck

Smit & Tony:

Thanks for the response, I have been on the lookout for a beader like the #66 but never see one in the wild. Veritas makes some nice stuff, I have the LA Block and it is awesome, my go to block. Poor little #110 and Sargent sit there most of the time.

Don: Thanks for the blog, I saved to my favorites and may give it a try, looks simple enough and better than others I have seen.

Andy….. OK.. Cough up that opinion on the Veritas Beader!

On another note, I just purchased some 1/2" bolts to use in my Moxon Vice build. I have a nice Incra on my router table but blew out some solid cherry drawer fronts with the dovetail bit. I used single 7/8" cherry board so all the grain would match. Now I have a set of shop drawers.

I'm going to try making one of Mad's home made fishtail chisels to go with my Isles and will order some Gramercy hold fasts to secure the Moxon. I found a nice Moxon design on Tools for Working Wood:

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/dept/TL/item/MS-MOX/Moxon_Vise

This is the best design I have seen and I have some Oak waiting to be transformed.


----------



## donwilwol

the #48 is for 3/4" to 1 1/4" stock, #49 is for 3/8" to 3/4"

the 49 is a lot harder to find.


----------



## TechRedneck

Some actual shop work










Used the LA block and a Stanly #3 to raise the panels for the wife's sewing table (years in the making)










Decided on dowels for joinery on this one. I'll post some pics later. All the frame and panels are finished.


----------



## donwilwol

dup


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tech- too bad they're out of the hardware for that moxon. TFWW are out of stock on stuff….a LOT. I've gotta figure out some sort of moxon for a joinery bench I wanna build. Brandon has a pretty economical approach here" as well. 
Gotta admit though, if I can swing it, a twin screw vise like the one from veritas would be nice. Only hand to clamp.


----------



## TechRedneck

Tried to post these shots a few minutes ago, did not show up so hope it is not a dupe post.

Some actual shop work










Raised panels using a Stanley #3 and my LA Block. Those are end grain shavings!










This is one section of a frame and panel sewing table made of solid cherry for the wife. (first attempt at this table was years ago and a miserable mess so it is now my sharpening station)










As the years go by, the skills get better. I could not bring myself to put my first attempt in the house. Second go around is much better. No plywood, no screws.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#48 centers the groove on 3/4" stock, with the #49 centering it on 1/2" (thinner) stock. B&G has the specifics, don't quote me on these #s but you get the idea.

The #48 is the more common of the two.

I *need* a #49. Got one?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Mike, that's some AWESOME looking work!


----------



## TechRedneck

Thanks Smitty. Now I have to get that Moxon built so I don't kill my back learning half blind dovetails.

Like anything in this craft, practice. Just hate screwing up nice boards in the process. I think I will have to do a dozen or so before I attempt another drawer set.


----------



## OnlyJustME

was just watching one on ebay. was at the $55 mark.


----------



## donwilwol

This is like falling in love, then meeting the even better sister.


----------



## Airframer

I bet you could make one of those Don.. and it would probably be better looking..


----------



## donwilwol

I know I could Eric, but I need to stop copying Ron.


----------



## chrisstef

Greeted at the mailbox today …

Inside of the fort knox of packing tape was new rosewood knob from Terry! It fits the new acquired 140 with class, elogance, and a nice tight fit. Think opposite of Scotty. Id be hard pressed to tell Terry's knob apart from a brand new original. (Scotts chance for redemption). A lil whip cream to this tasty sundae was a handcrafted flint knife complete with maple burl handle dressed with deerskin.

Again, im floored by the generosity of this group. Terry - thank you very much. 









P.S. Brandon, i friggin swear that the gouge will be in mail tomorrow. Notorious.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa! Good stuff. Stef don't hurt yourself with that.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not sure Terry is such a good friend. Sending Stef such a sharp object could spell disaster.

That knob sure looks pretty though.


----------



## chrisstef

Don - the raised brass knobs is hoss! Double hoss actually.

You guys know me too well. First thing i did, drag it across my arm.
Yup, its sharp. Lol.

Its destined for a spot on my desk in the office. It needs to be seen and not squirreled away in the shop.


----------



## OnlyJustME

One heck of a letter opener Chrisstef. Hope it doesn't grow legs in the office.

Awesome job Terry.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice panels Mike.

Wow Terry.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That Brese plane is tool pornography if I've ever seen it.


----------



## Mosquito

I once got a package in the mail from Ron Brese…


----------



## Mosquito

Gettin' a little work done on a Wednesday night…

Had the Record #073 out to clean up some shoulders


----------



## Tugboater78

that breeze plane looks beautiful and hefty!

Terry does some amazing work, and the generosity of this group astounds me as well. I hope i can only return the favors i have received.

i need to get to posting on the rehab thread, though i keep forgetting to take before pics!


----------



## RGtools

I wish I could flintknap. That knife is a work of art.


----------



## CampD

Well the haul at Brimfield wasn't as fruitful as planed, rain and wind moved-in in early afternoon and a lot of the smaller booths closed-up. Mainly I was on the look-out for parts planes, chisels and a few users that I need.
Had a crew going with us and all had already taken vaca days so we slogged through.

I did get a #75, paid $30 maybe a little high but I need a good small rabbet plane for clean-ups.
Got a couple carving chisels that I can beat on.

Did tour a couple very "drool worthy" tool tents but with those dealers know what they have and prices were at the maximum end.

For those interested this show runs 3 times a year, May, July and Sept. I may plan a return trip with less baggage in tow


----------



## Timzo

I dont have any hand planes.  and I dont know enough about them to have one of my dream. ;(


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stick around, Timzo, and we'll help you with that problem.


----------



## chrisstef

^Enabler

Doug - that's kid of how I saw Brimfield myself; either its the high end stuff and they know exactly what they've got or its the flea market bottom of the barrel. I had a hard time wading through it all personally. When I stumbled upon my score it was in a field on the left side of the road across from the main snack shack. You've got to be able to cover some ground quickly or you'll only see 1/100th of whats there. Id like to make a solo mission on of these days and just hammer down through the place.


----------



## waho6o9

You're in the right place Timzo, stay a while.

In your neck of the woods, check with Derek, a member here as well:
http://www.inthewoodshop.com/

Yeppers


----------



## Mosquito

If you're interested, like Smitty said, stick around  I was in the same boat about a year ago…


----------



## waho6o9

You've made strong progress in that time Mos.

Keep on with the good work!


----------



## DaddyZ

Very Pretty on the Knife !!!

OOOH!!! a DONW Plane!!! why does it say Brese ???

JK… Don, Love your Planes So Far, I for one have yet to even build a Wooden Plane


----------



## chrisstef

OJM - If that knife grows legs and runs out of my office someones gonna find the business end of another one 

Ive got it sitting right next to my signed Willie Lanier mini chiefs helmet. (That's for you Shane)


----------



## terryR

+1 on how much a guy can learn from this thread in a year! wow…

Stef, I'm glad you like the knife…I couldn't think of a shop related gift to send ya. But, everyone who has seen my flint knives just go crazy over them…I think because of the novelty of the item. I mean, who needs flint tools in today's world where a $5 knife from walmart can last a lifetime? But, there are a handful of us weird folks out there who like to learn and create…As a plus, you'd be amazed at how many cute girls like colorful rocks! 

Ryan, you CAN learn to knap…I did. All the knappers I know love to teach the skill! PM me if interested, and I can recommend how to start. But, be warned, it takes a serious commitment of time…years! And, you WILL get cut many, many times.


----------



## chrisstef

Like it Terry? I friggin love it. Everyone who has come into my office today has seen it even if they didn't know it was there 

There's just something about home made tools that gets my pants all warm. Im pretty sure my undies are on fire.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Don't stop taking that medicine even when the burning stops. A full 2 weeks or it will come back worse.


----------



## terryR

LOL.
So, Stef, the pink stone works for you? I was worried at first, and nearly sent a black knife…


----------



## chrisstef

Nah Terry im firm in my masculinity, it even matches the color of my undies and the shirt I wore yesterday. Stef Strong. Lol.


----------



## bandit571

On rehabbing that Stanley Four square Junior Jack:

Lever cap has some very crisp details. No sign of any paint on or around the "STANLEY". Gave the logo a wore brushed shine.

Bolts for the handles are one piece steel ones. Gave them a shine as well.

Handles might need to be refinished, kind of beat up, but no cracks. Not sure WHAT is under that thick BROWNISH varnish.

Iron: It IS a SW iron! Back was almost flat! Very little work to mirror polish the back. Edge needed to be worked over. Blade looks almost new. Lots of steel left behind the edge. Chipbreaker looked like it was blued??? It needed a lot of work to sit flat, again.

Frog: It was painted black all over. Looked like a factory paint job, too. Large wheel is Brass. Lefthand threaded, too. Lateral has a "Union" style twisted end. No markings on it.

Now, should I refinish those handles?









Japaning is at 95%, too….


----------



## widdle

gonna check out a tool swap this weekend..Was interested in looking for possibly a router plane , dado plane( ?) and something for rabbits…any recomendations on what to look for ? or avoid ?


----------



## Mosquito

Router planes are nice. I use mine a lot.

A Stanley #45 and/or #46 can do dados and rabbits. But those may be a bit more complicated than you really need. But I am partial to my 45's and 46's lol


----------



## widdle

Thanks Mos..Quite a bit going on there, Is there a couple key parts to look for when buying used ?


----------



## Mosquito

If you actually found and wanted a #45 or #46 for your tasks (in all reality, it'd probably be a #45, as they're a lot more abundant). For what you want to do, both body sections, both spurs/knickers, probably both depth stops, and the fence. Though that is more or less everything lol I wouldn't worry about the slitter or slitter's depth stop.

Otherwise, for rabbets, a #78 would work too, as that's it's intended purpose. Should be cheaper than a #45, and that's what it's designed to do.

A shoulder plane could also do rabbets and dados, but I haven't seen too many shoulder planes at any swap meets I've gone to.


----------



## OnlyJustME

It's probably beech under that brown varnish Bandit. I just sanded my cheap Stanley knob and tote down and BLO'd it.


----------



## widdle

Thanks Mos…Sounds like the 45 would be cheaper and less "stuff" in the long run..With all those capabilities..


----------



## mochoa

Check out the 62 going through hard maple end grain like it aint no thang!


----------



## Mosquito

Widdle, I would warn that a #45 isn't the best plane for dados. With out a skewed iron, it's difficult to not have blow out on the far side of the dado. In order to not do this, I had to make relatively deep cuts with a knife or chisel to break the fibers, and then also plan on scoring the depth line pretty heavily on the far side. Also requires a very sharp iron, and very shallow cut…

Typically what I've been doing for a dado is defining it with a marking knife and square/straight edge, then chisel down to make the Paul Sellers "Knife Wall". Then cut with a saw, chisel out most of it, and hit it with the router plane to clean it up and get down to a consistent depth. I've done a lot of that so far with my current project…


----------



## widdle

Skeeter..Thanks. Sounds doable ,and good technique.think ill just browse and leave the wallet at home..probably better to familiarize myself now, and buy when i commit to turning some of the power off..


----------



## chrisstef

Maur - ive got some serious envy over those end grain maple shavings. Me needs one of those. Bad.


----------



## donwilwol

Sweet shaving Maur. i'm a mediocre #62 fan. I get the coolness of one like Smitty's but don't think I'd buy the LN again.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Someone rang?










(Incredibly tasty shavings, Maur!)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Widdle, be open to a #50 as well. I know RG has one and loves it, and I like the easy learning curve and simpler setup the tool offers. Just a thought.


----------



## donwilwol

ok, now your just showing off!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, I've been gone all day and hit the thread at the right time, that's all. He said to the guy with sweet infills…


----------



## widdle

Thanks smitty..I m gonna check those out..I suppose i could get alot done with a couple clamps , a straight stick and a shoulder plane ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Through dado cuts? Batten and backsaw works pretty well, then finish with router plane and chisels.


----------



## widdle

Smitty..Perfect..thanks .Those router planes look like a must eventually..Just trying to avoid bad tools..


----------



## RGtools

Router would be the first joinery plane worth owning. It can just do so much. After that a good rabbet plane (even a big shoulder plane) is a very good investment.

Plows are nice, but you can make single purpose chisel plows to get the job done while you save your pennies.


----------



## RGtools

Also, I love My 50, it comes in handy in the oddest places. My most recent project for instance.


----------



## RGtools

I don't even know where to post this, but if you want to feel out done as a woodworker…well, this oughta do it.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, my SW 62 aint got nothing on your vintage version when it comes to sexiness.

Don, I'm surprised you don't love your LN, that is a pretty sexy plane as well. So much nicer than the SW. Every time I hold the LN it makes me want to reshape my handle. 
Is it just that you don't find much use for it?

I got to say, I really appreciate the looks of the #50, just looks cleaner, less visual noise than the #45, you know what I mean.


----------



## terryR

Nice shavings, Maricio! From a new Stanley SW? Hmmm, I never considered a new Stanley…

Don, you don't love your LN62?


----------



## mochoa

Terry, I'm just getteing used to the SW 62, I had to return two before I got a good one. 
Right now its just dedicated to end grain with a 25 degree bevel on the iron.


----------



## BrandonW

The new SW 62s are pretty good planes, if you get a good one, lol. I use mine all the time for end grain and weird grain stuff. Lucky mine worked pretty well out of the box, but that might be a rare thing. What makes them so nice is that you can score one for around $100 shipped.

EDIT: looks like Amazon now lists it at $129, but a year ago you could get it from there for $100 shipped. Still a bit cheaper than the other newer (higher end) alternatives.


----------



## mochoa

Brandon do you have an extra high angle blade for yours? I wouldnt mind getting one.

Also, I've been thinking of making a brass lever cap for it and reshaping the handle to increase the sexiness factor.


----------



## terryR

Oh, yes, I remember the swap ordeal with the new Stanley now…too much sun yesterday.

Sorry, sounds like a lottery plane purchase…You might win a good one, you might get the ones Mauricio returned. Bummer. I'll keep drooling over Don's LN…


----------



## BrandonW

No, just regular iron for it. A brass lever cap would be excellent-- you can make two, right?  Yeah, the aluminum lever cap and the handle are what cheapens this plane, in my opinion.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, but on the upside you know you can keep returning it till you get a good one and at the end of the day you get a low angle plane for half the price of a LN.


----------



## bandit571

Just showing off a "Replacement Plane"









Just a wipe down to get the oil off, set the depth until a shaving appeared. Not bad for RIGHT OUT OF THE BOX!

Me likey!!


----------



## BrandonW

Glad you got a good hand plane there, Bandit. I just noticed how the lateral adjuster has the brass tab. I think they've added too much brass on that plane, for my taste. That said, looke to be a premium plane with a nice thick iron.


----------



## Ripthorn

Just posting to get to the bottom. Lots of good stuff going on here. I've been making good progress on my infill shoulder planes after a small hiatus. I'll try to get progress pics up sometime soon.


----------



## Dcase

Mauricio, I considered reshaping the tote on my 62 but after a while I found the tote comfortable to grip and I got use to the way it looked. I just decided to leave it as it is. I still think it would look neat if the plane had a traditional style tote though.

Brandon, I paid about 130 for mine shipped and that was the selling point for me.

I have been working on re-painting some kitchen cabinets all week so that has kept me from any woodworking. Hopefully I can have them finished and get on a new project this weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Speaking of totes

Which style does one like?

I have a lot of the "Traditional" style ones, like the WR #4 V3 has

I also have a few by Millers Falls that I like.

Haven't tried either a Veritas, or an L-N one.









The Millers Falls tote ( says so, right on the side, LOL) and









An old Stanley style tote. The Wood River is almost an exact copy









I seem to like either ones….


----------



## mochoa

Very sexy plane there Bandit.

Yeah Dan it doesnt bother me that much but then when i get a chance to hold a LN 62 I realize how much better it could be.


----------



## BrandonW

I think my favorite handles are the cherry ones on LN planes. I like the shape of those WR ones you have, but that bubinga looks kind of cheap to me--not sure if it's the finish on it, or what. I generally think the bubinga on Veritas planes look better-at least in the pictures.


----------



## Dcase

I don't think I have ever used a plane where the tote really bothered me in terms of comfort. When it comes to looks the old Stanley rosewood totes are my favorite.

The WR totes are a bit thicker then the old Stanley totes but I cant really tell any difference comfort wise.


----------



## DaddyZ

RG ^ Yes that video does make one feel inferior !!!

A Lot of time there !!


----------



## WayneC

I'm seeing all the 45, 46 and 50 discussions. What about 43s and 44s?










(not the best photo)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cute and perfect at what it does is how I think of those Record plows. What's your thought between the #50 and the Record 43?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe an old Wards #78?









and what it leaves behind


----------



## donwilwol

It's not the LN part of the #62 I'm not in love with, its just the low angle jack. I don't find a lot of use for it. I don't do a lot of end grain work, and I don't find it as good as high angle for smoothing. When I do have a use for it, its perfect.


----------



## chrisstef

#95 edge trimming plane …. anyone got one? Whats the consensus say in regard to the usefulness of them?

My b-day is a few weeks away and I feel like I need to buy myself a lil sumpin sumpin.


----------



## Dcase

^ Smitty has one


----------



## chrisstef

Ill send out the Smit Signal ….


----------



## JayT

Wrong signal, stef. Fixed it.


----------



## Dcase

haha nice


----------



## BrandonW

JayT's got it! Sorry I just had to make my own version:


----------



## bandit571

Maintainence day. Got a few irons to sharpen back up.

Dunlap #5. Has a small problem. It seems that the frog must be slid well back, to get the iron to set right. Bolt for the adjuster wheel is loose in the frog, as well. Turned bolt around, and re-set everything. A #5 Jack can now take see-through shavings! It has the "Made in Wesr Germany" iron in it. Along with an 1-3/4" wide cap iron? The way it came…

Two block planes are getting their irons worked over. The Stanley #110 even has a fresh coat of black on it's cap iron, and body!

FrankenBailey #5 is about due for a sharpening up, maybe a month from now….


----------



## chrisstef

Stupid lack of computer skills. You guys nailed what I was really looking for but lacked the squills to get me there. Thanks for pinch hittin on that.










I give your efforts 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Dcase

I give you all thumbs up..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hello?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've posted, but it's not showed up on the Epic Thread yet… The #95 is strong, indeed!


----------



## chrisstef

Yea that's the one Smitty. What do you find it most useful for?


----------



## BrandonW

Obviously for making spills, it would seem.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tell you what, Stef. I haven't found the #95 very useful at all yet. There isn't a job that I do that makes me think the #95 is key to completing. Maybe I should (could?) try harder. It's a very cool tool, but it's an edger that's shorter than the shortest block plane. So maybe jointing the edges of drawer sides?

Sorry I don't have a more compelling answer.


----------



## widdle

Those planes look handy fer chir…is there a depth adjustment on the backside


----------



## widdle

Would that enlarge the width of a dado ?


----------



## WayneC

Smitty, the 43 and 44 are much smaller simpler planes. I think they are quite useful to have around.


----------



## sergiozal

Would anyone please help me to ID this plane and tell me where I can get the missed parts?
Length is 450mm (17.7") mouth is 60mm (2.36"). Tks a lot.


----------



## Tugboater78

Got some shavings today
using my Craftsman #78 clone









Had help clearing shavings from youngest nephew








had to break out the #8 to shave off a mistake, put rabbet on wrong side… oh well


----------



## Tugboater78




----------



## Dcase

Sergio, I cant tell you exactly what make that plane is but it looks like it is #6 size. You can use any #6 size blade/breaker and lever cap. The lever cap screw that is missing will have to have the right threads though. You could try any screw from any other plane, like a Stanley and see if the threads are the same. Same with the bolt for the knob.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sergio, the lateral adjust lever style says Sargent, and the ribs in the bed say it's later and possibly English (Record-clone) but don't quote me. I'm just throwing some hints out that I see. Post war, very likely. If complete, should be maka le to a good user.


----------



## sergiozal

Tks Dan & Smitty, I wills tart researching from your hints. There will be no problem with bolts, we have both Metric and Imperial here in Brazil, The difficult part will be the lever cap I think


----------



## WayneC

chrisstef, Birthday wish suggestions over a #95.

o Small router plane - http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=271 http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=67814&cat=1,41182 
o LN Block Plane - http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?cat=504 
o Small Shoulder Plane - http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=63847&cat=1,41182


----------



## RGtools

^add a

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=140


----------



## mochoa

I dream of a LN low angle block plane….

Stef, get yourself a router plane if you don't have one, they will come in handy on the tenons for your bench. I have an old #71, I like that I can use it open or closed mouth. Neither the LN nor the Veritas can do that… Howeve, you probably will use closed mouth most of the time.


----------



## chrisstef

All good suggestions Wayne and Maur. Ive got a nice vintage type 4 #71, a new stanley 92, and a made in england 60 1/2. Im having serious envy of the 62's ive seen lately. The price of the LN and veritas kinda push me away and all the issues of the new SW's give me a bit of pause too. I dunno i guess ive got a bit of cash in the pocket im just itchin to spend lol. I should probably shut up and tune the 140 and be happy with what i got and buy some hardware for the bench.

I was asking about the 95 cuz i found one locally on the craiger that i may still inquire about just for the hell of it.


----------



## mochoa

Stef, you might want to look into one of those DW shootong planes!


----------



## mochoa

Or maybe Don will sell you his 62


----------



## mochoa

Dup


----------



## bandit571

Was test out that new plane on what I though was some oak. Ever see a brown lace?









The board was from an old rafter that I had resawn down. Stretched out the lace a bit..









Iron has zero nick in it, brand new factory edge from Wood river. That "Oak" does not produce "shavings" just stringy things that are about the same thickness. The WR#4V3 is the first one that could make anything close to a shaving….


----------



## OnlyJustME

Maybe you could get a DW #62.


----------



## BrandonW

That's much better than a BW #62.


----------



## chrisstef

I think im dizzy. I heart the 71. Like,lots. We just had a moment at the bottom of a mortise.


----------



## mochoa

Tug, great pics of the nephew, way to get him hooked early!


----------



## donwilwol

try this again.

I've an extra #71. Need blades. #62 is not leavin just yet. A DW shooter is a possibility.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- Coincidentally, I was reading the handplane Bible today (Hack's The Handplane Book)hehe. Hack claim's the 95 was really made for carpenters to trim end grain. He said it's kinda like a mini shooting plane/board in one. More of a novelty plane- but then he says that about the 140 well. 
I have the LN rabbet plane. I've wondered if the skewed block planes work any better.


----------



## RGtools

I heart the 71


----------



## ShaneA

Do those blades on the router planes fall into the "advanced sharpening skills needed" category? Do they need to be razor sharp to be effective?


----------



## widdle

Both those planes look very usefull to me…They say the big swapmeet starts @4:30 am…


----------



## OnlyJustME

#71 is on my list to get. Is it better to have the flat front one or the arched one?


----------



## Tugboater78

Bandit my old oak boards come out the same way, i re kon its just due to it being so old


----------



## BrandonW

OJM, try to get one that looks like this:


----------



## Tugboater78

i tried to wina few 71's but kept getting outbid on fleabay, when reserves build back up I will try again

so the 71 is the better one to go for?


----------



## Tugboater78

Put the #5 of my grandfather's to work today after throwing a sharpening job on it

















Paperthin shavings full length, full blade width, very little tearout

This was on pine, but later tried on some white pallet oak with the same decent results
Will try to go for thinner shavings tomorrow after a better sharpening job, only did on my fine and superfine diamond stones w/o stropping with very slight camber.

Really need a better place to plane, sawhorses like to rock around and screws in a hollow core door don't make good planing stops.. ... soon!


----------



## chrisstef

Shooter Don??? Lets talk turkey bro.

Shane - i was pretty intimidated with sharpening the iron and it subsequently sat on a shelf for entirely too long. I finally sacked up, quit my lab flappin and sharpened a couple weeks ago. Wasnt too bad at all. Lord knows i aint the sharpest knife. If i could do it you can do it. I found that it didnt need to be razor sharp to get results.

Using a 71 made me feel like this.










Happy time.


----------



## BrandonW

Really need a better place to plane, sawhorses like to rock around and screws in a hollow core door don't make good planing stops.. ... soon!

This is how it all starts. You get a plane and get it working. You start craving the shavings. You realize your need for a nice and sturdy workbench. You build a big Roubo. Then you realize the need for more tools to use on your Roubo. I think you're getting hooked.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill attest to brandon post. Why ya think im buildin the roubo?

Btw - "shaving craving". Awesome.


----------



## widdle

Off to the swapmeet,,What would you pay for a 71


----------



## chrisstef

I got a good deal from Smitty, who got it at auction, for around $50. Go get em Widdle.


----------



## widdle

cool..Sharpening my elbows..


----------



## chrisstef

Hookin the belt loop and stepping on their feet at the same time is a good move too Widdle. Rucker Park style.


----------



## RGtools

*Shane*, since the router is a joinery tool and not a finishing tool, super sharp is not needed. But when you get it sharp, keep it there, because grinding a router blade sucks.


----------



## terryR

Shavin' cravin'... I love it! 










Shane, look for videos on uTube on sharpening the router iron…I was intimidated, too, but not after a 5 minute lesson.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree 100% with Brandon lol

From this









To this in a year


----------



## RGtools

^ the addiction is a strong one.

I gave a friend his first sharp plane yesterday….the first one is free. God I am evil.


----------



## BrandonW

I gave a friend his first sharp plane yesterday….the first one is free. God I am evil.

Well, you probably gave your friend a very good therapeutic tool to help him relax and clear his mind. A nicely sharpened and well-tuned plane will do this. An out of the box Buck Bros plane will accomplish the opposite. I wouldn't say you're evil unless you're the one supplying the goods each time.


----------



## GMatheson

The wife went to an auction yesterday and brought me home a box of rust.










Most aren't the greatest planes but there was most of Stanley #2 sweetheart.










Other than the big missing chunk, the rest of it actually isn't that bad. It's apart and in its evaporust bath now.

Another plane hiding in there is a #7 sized Zenith with a corrugated bottom. This one should clean up pretty easily.










There was also a 110 and a 9 1/2 (but its missing the brass knob and the lock down lever on the lever cap is broken)

....and off the plane topic she also picked up 3 big crosscut saws and a lovely S.Biggins & Sons backsaw that dated between 1852-56.


----------



## donwilwol

$25. Irons are $14.50 each at Lee Valley.


----------



## Mosquito

GMath, that back saw is sweet. I really like its style


----------



## BrandonW

Congats, GMath, on that saw, the #2 and the #7. Also congrats for having a wife that would get you a big box of vintage metal!


----------



## Tugboater78

Oh ive been hooked, just have been limited on options to move onto a bench.. its being planned.. i have most the mats, its the milling that has me on slow mode. Only thing i have to cut huge timbers down to size is a nice circ saw and handsaws. Dont wanna burn the circ saw up and the time and energy to use only handsaws has me taking pause. I have all summer to jump in though!


----------



## Mosquito

That's all I had for mine Tug. But I also just used a small slab that I just ripped to width. I used the circular saw to as deep as I could (doing it in 3 passes). Then I ripped the remaining 1" that it could reach by hand. That was a bit of a work out, but easier than ripping all if it!


----------



## Tugboater78

Thats what i was planning to do, this old oak intimidates me, i have my old circ saw with the bent plate and worn bearings i may use for the initial cuts.. though the good saw has a fence attachment. Idk. Gotta get other projects done too, not sure when i will start but i am thinking by the end of summer i should have a start


----------



## OnlyJustME

+1 to what Brandon said.

Went to the local church community yard sale this morning. No booty for me there though. Mostly clothing and household stuff.


----------



## Tugboater78

I need a good wife… on second though..nm


----------



## GMatheson

Thanks guys. The wife complains about me having too many tools but has no problem brining more home for me. She likes the hunt I think. I showed her a little #1 at a tool show and she decided that she will make it her mission to find one in the wild. I'm still patiently waiting.


----------



## chrisstef

Way to set her up on a mission Greg. A little direction goes a long way. Im working on training my little guy to spot rusty tools from the back seat as i drive. Snuck a few shavings into his diaper to get him started early. Its all about the hunt.


----------



## Tugboater78

@bandit
pulled out some of my oak and did some shaving









same plane on a pine 2×4


----------



## AnthonyReed

I know jointing is old hat to most of you guys but it is still indistinguishable from voodoo to me. "Close enough" is my dear friend:


----------



## chrisstef

Tony and Tug gettin down on a saturday.

Jointed square aint no easy task by hand. Good show fellas.


----------



## widdle

good stuff..


----------



## CampD

Finished the restore of my grandfathers 9 1/2. It's a B body made from 1903 - 07
Before;


















and after with some curlies.



















This one is 7 1/4 long and my other 9 1/2 is 6 1/4 so I wonder is this is another model
anyone have any ideas?


----------



## RGtools

That is a great shot Tony. That looks plenty straight to me


----------



## chrisstef

So …. ya come back with anything Widdle??

How'd ya do in Brimfield Doug?


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, today was the very epitome of an awesome woodworking day. I didn't do very much actual woodworking, but here is roughly how my day went:

After breakfast and some chores, me and my almost-6-yr-old daughter set off for the hardwood place. I picked up some cherry, maple, and curly maple for building some bedside tables. Then, we went to an antique store/flea market where my daughter saw a trinket box a couple weeks before. She had her $2 with her to buy it, so we set off. She allowed me to poke around. That gave way to

GLOAT ALERT!

I poked around the tool section. I found a toolbox that said all items inside were $.50/ea or 3/$1. I got myself some tool bits for my new lathe, along with a couple end mills and a couple chucking reamers. Then I got a couple of good old USA made files for $1/each. A couple shelves down was the big one, a Stanley #18 for $16. The only thing missing is the mouth adjusting lever, but the mouth is set quite nicely. It has a Lakeside iron in it, but it was good and sharp. When I got home, I tried it on my new board of curly maple, and, with absolutely zero adjustment aside from lateral, I got this:










The other items:










End gloat

Then, I burned all of my unwanted wood scraps that have been building up over the last 7 months and cleaned up. That gave me more shop space. Then I worked on the infill shoulder planes for a little bit. Here is where they stand. The steel rectangles are lever caps in the works, and you can see the blades I am making out of O1 tool steel.










All in all it was an absolutely amazing day, and my wife didn't begrudge it one bit!

EDIT: Anyone have a spare mouth adjustment lever just laying around that I could take off your hands?


----------



## widdle

Rip thorn..Sounds like a gtreat day, and some good lumber..

Stef..I think i did pretty well and somewhat controlled…But what im really stoked about is the thing i won in a raffle last fall that finally showed up on my door









Game worn…but may be a kicker,..no scuff marks…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Great prize but definitely the wrong graphics on it. 

nice find on that #18 and those shoulders are looking fantastic.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh hell yea thats cool Widdle. I hope you guys keep playing the same style ball with Chip gone. My squad, uconn, plays completely opposite football. Ground n pound. I cant make it through more than 3 quarters.


----------



## widdle

As far as i"m concerned they can direct snap it back to DeAnthony Thomas, let him go sideline to sideline, he's gonna bust one 1 of 8 touches…


----------



## widdle

But back on topic "Oh chip" tears…
Im really stoked on the dividers and small drill..


----------



## DanKrager

Hey Maw!!! Lookee what followed me home today. Can I keep it? Huh, can I? Oh PULEASE! This give "rust hunting" a whole new meaning, as in when it is hunting you!



















The big one is a 5C with Bailey cast into the toe and Stanley cast into the cap. I think it is a fairly late model, but there is also a date cast behind the frog "U.S. Pat April 1910".

This one has no names or numbers, just "Made in USA" behind the knob. Any help on ID would be appreciated. It's just cute. The cap cleaned up GORGEOUS!


















I've seen several squirrel tails pictured here, but they never revved my engine until I held this little gem. It is SO rough, even the casting sprues are still sticking out the side! I started flattening the sole and I could see that the sole was factory "ground" while the casting was still green. No marks of any sort. What shall I do with it? I'm thinking to polish the tail top, the toe button, and the sides. The rest goes black, probably a rattle can japan look alike. ???
DanK


----------



## RGtools

Widdle. You in Oregon? My wife is a beaver.


----------



## Tugboater78

Dan that #5 is a type 13 sweetheart model more than likely, good find, should have a blade with stanley and a heart logo.


----------



## widdle

RG..No in california, usually go up for a game or two, and have some family in eugene..


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nice collection Widdle. I've seen that brace go for $80 on ebay. and is that a 60 1/2?


----------



## 33706

*Dan Krager:*
I don't know about that plane, but the lever cap looks like it came off a Stanley #62.
Any other details about it you can share? Is it a #4-size plane?
*[Edit:]* Sorry, I see now, a thumb screw instead of a lever. Still, likely a Stanley.


----------



## DanKrager

PK, it does look like the same lever cap doesn't it? 
These planes came to me through a neighbor who told me his uncle had them. He apparently was a bit of a woodworker. He clearly didn't bother to fettle his planes and the blades were misshapen and dull. I don't think he made frankenplanes, so I'm inclined to believe that all these are original equipment. I'm not knowledgeable enough about planes to authoritatively size or type them, but size 4 seems reasonable for the smaller hand plane that I'm most curious about.









There was not a trace of paint in this #5 lever cap. Shouldn't the background around "Stanley" be red? What color red should I use?
DanK


----------



## ShaneA

Dan, a lot of the keyhole level caps w/o paint. The type 12 and 13 come to mind. Those ones are awesome. Good stuff.


----------



## DanKrager

This is a better view of the clock works inside the #4 (???) I just noticed that there is no adjusting lever. Hmmm.









And, Tugboater and Shane, you were right on about the SW logo on the #5!








OK. No paint.
Thanks guys!
DanK


----------



## 33706

Wow, no frog…I'm going to take a look at some planes that may be similar…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

DanK- Ya, if it has the one patent date and no raised ring by the knob….it's a type 13….congrats. That's my fav. type of baileys. I got a type 13 no 5 from Walt at Brass city a year or so ago and I was in love.

Speaking of packages from Walt, got my 605 1/2 yesterday and tuned it up today. Here's some pics, along with some flat-top family pics. They're all early types with the "bedrock" lever caps. I joked with my wife- if our house were one fire, after I got her and the kids out, I would run back into the flames for my bedrocks;-)


----------



## chrisstef

The flat top family is lookin sharp Red. Stef likey.


----------



## floyd1365

would you not still call what is cast into that #4 plane bed a frog? no adjusting lever and cast frog makes it real early if i understand correctly


----------



## bandit571

Mystery #4; Plane brand 'Defiance"

Just playing around on some Sycamore scrap ( that MIGHT become drawer fronts)









Getting it flat. Stanley Four Square Junior Jack.









and a smoothie at work….


----------



## widdle

Ojm..not sure if its a 60 1/2..everything for about 80…But the small drill has no chuck jaws ? duh..


----------



## GMatheson

I know it's not plane related but I know you guys are pretty knowledgable about pretty much everything tool related.

There is an ad for a post drill and I was wondering if anyone could tell me if everything is there and what a good price for something like this would be.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-hand-tools-Drill-Press-Antique-W0QQAdIdZ485934368


----------



## Tugboater78

I haven't had much chance to piddle with it but i received a box yesterday morning filled with lots of shavings. Glad i didnt open in the living room, i almost did…










i found this inside and set it beside its broken twin










other than a bit more "wear" it looks the same, and should fit, atm i think i need to clean out the holes for the bars, it sticks a little going on.










all parts, cept the rosewood fence, which is in the new shop being cleaned, together and and mostly cleaned, lots of honing to be done on the cutters.

THANKS Smitty!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The wall hung tool cabinet of my dreams has this plane french-fit to an inside cabinet door…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ looks good, Tug!!


----------



## waho6o9

2 cool Smitty!

Looking good Tugboater.


----------



## ShaneA

GMath, I think Mos has something vaguely similar to that.


----------



## racerglen

Greg, the only thing I see missing is the handle to turn to make the press rotate, it would be on the right side, where there's a shaft sticking out above the table. What I do see (maybe ?) apears to be some linkage for a foot treadle. I have one, different maker, a Champion forge and blower co, with the treadle mounts but no linkage. Think I paid 25 or thirty bux at auction for mine 10 or so years ago.

Smitty that is a definate + for the '45 fence !
Tug, gun cleaning brushes work great in those holes, think I've used .38 calibre for mine.
Yup, went into the shop, .38 it was, the copper type brush (or whats left of it now ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Sweet #45 Tug. Can't wait to see that sucker back in action

Love that #444 Smitty. Would be cool to have one some day


----------



## chrisstef

Tug - you've learned the first step in receiving a LJ care package. DO NOT open it any where but the shop. You will get shavings everywhere lol. Nice package Smitty.


----------



## Mosquito

GMath, sorry I missed it the first time. I bought a post drill last fall and paid $150 for it. It had been restored pretty well. From the pictures, it looks like it's missing the crank handle, and the flywheel. The flywheel wouldn't be "required" but I'm sure it would be noticeable to not have it.


----------



## 33706

@GMatheson #31186: We were in Saskatchewan last year, there is an antique shop in Moose Jaw that had dozens of those barn post drill presses for sale. They were all stuffed together in barrels, all different manufacturers, $75 each if I recall. Seeing so many in one place made me think that they weren't a hot item, but I want one too!


----------



## DaddyZ

Neighbors approx 3/4 Mile from










Neighbors approx 2 miles from my house










Day 2 of tornado storms, one got 1/4 -1/2 Mile from the house, this is what I had to go through to get back home last night. Even Stuck a nail through the bottom of my foot…

Today is supposed to be Day 3


----------



## Mosquito

Yikes… some pretty wicked storms last night. Thankfully mostly just severe thunderstorms up here by me. Hope you can stay safe through the next wave Pat.


----------



## DaddyZ

Thanks Guys


----------



## chrisstef

Wow Pat, that's some scary $hit. Stay safe out there brother.


----------



## ShaneA

Dang Pat, didn't you have an earthquake last yr too?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Whoa. Be careful out there Pat.


----------



## JayT

Glad you're OK, Pat. The storms went every side of us, but we just got a little bit of rain. Supposed to be nasty again today/tonight-stay safe.


----------



## DaddyZ

Shane ^ Yep, Already had Hail this year & gonna have to replace Shingled Roof

It's been a tough couple of years


----------



## LakeLover

Pat. glad you are OK !!!! We get them up here much later in the summer. Stay safe.

Poopi. I live not far from " The Jaw" I will be there in Aug long weekend. I can hunt rust if needed.


----------



## BrandonW

I guess I can't complain about being rained on all day yesterday at the ball park.

Pat, glad you're doing well.


----------



## GMatheson

Thanks guys for the info on the post drill. I sent the guy an email and I'm just waiting for him to get back to me.

Here is the before and after of the no2 the wife found for me a few days ago. It's been sitting in evaporust for a day and a half.




























I still need to flatten the sole and give it a sharpening.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Z, that looks simply awful. Glad it's not you, but sad for the folks that have been hit. I replaced four hail-damaged rooftops last spring, such fun, but fortunately that was the extent of our 'suffering' via extreme weather. Stay well.


----------



## donwilwol

Pat - be well!

G, that looks very familiar.










I finally won a reasonable priced base. A few holes, but much better.


----------



## 33706

Anyone looking for a Stanley #130?
http://ca.etsy.com/listing/116713845/antique-stanley-block-plane-wood-box-no?ref=sr_gallery_37&ga_search_query=plane&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=CA&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=plane


----------



## mochoa

Holly crap Pat! Be safe man.


----------



## widdle

Yes…Carefull..Daddyz…


----------



## chrisstef

Greg- That #2 came out something awesome. From a total rust bucket to that is quite the transformation. I still cant believe your wife found that in the wild. Love it.

Pat - hope you stayed safe last night buddy. Let us know you're OK when ya can.


----------



## DaddyZ

All is well Here.

2 Days - Videos of (3) Tornados on my Digital Camera


----------



## donwilwol

good to hear Pat!!


----------



## chrisstef

Very good to hear indeed Pat. That's some scary stuff brother. I don't think my undies could contain my fear if I saw a tornado bearing down on me.


----------



## 33706

Having grown up on the east coast, I'm used to having DAYS of advanced warning before a hurricane strikes. getting a mere 12 minutes warning, as I've heard was all you were given, must be absolutely terrifying.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah that aint no joke Daddy Z, prayers going out to you and your neighbors.


----------



## DaddyZ

Poopie ^ Yea, Nothing in Sky to Full blown Tornado in less than 20 Minutes is Tough. But it is amazing how well the Weather Prediction has come in the last 20 Years. for a week we heard that this was going to happen for 3-4 days in a row, today being Day 4 the worst should be East of us.

To All thanks for your thoughts…

Moore, OK Very Large Amount of Devistation, Needs all the Prayers, they will be Cleaning up for Months with Whole Neighborhoods totally demolished


----------



## mochoa

Anybody know why this iron has the extra notch on the end? It won't fit my 45 as is.


----------



## starringemma

This guy is selling a almost complete #1 in parts. No tote.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/eoriordan/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Front knob $27.50
Iron and lever cap $51.00
Frog 26.50
body $51.00


----------



## Mosquito

Mauricio, I believe that would be a Sargent 1080 cutter, not a #45 cutter.

Emma, those are only the current prices… I can guarantee you that with a day and a half they'll all probably at least double in price…


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Mos, so nothing rare then? I can chop the top off?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Package from Waho!



















Parts from his completed the SW to perfection! Note the lack of Hand-y feature on the #220 vs. the smaller #203.










Thanks, Waho! Couldn't be more tickled at having a complete #220! And I'm ready to pay it forward with anyone needing an iron or #220 base.


----------



## waho6o9

You're Welcome my friend, I'm glad you're stoked.

I appreciate what you sent me as well Mr. Smitty. My new to me
lay out tools have helped with the marking gauge swap.

Perfect timing. Yeah buddy.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't really know enough about the Sargent's to know whether or not they're rare… what size cutter? I might have a spare or two, I'll have to look.


----------



## Mosquito

actually, I doubt I have the right size. I have a 7/8" and a sash in excess


----------



## mochoa

Its a 1/4" cutter. I think I'm safe grinding the top off, is just a straight piece of steel with two grooves cut in it, how rare can it be. thanks though.

Congrats Smitty!


----------



## Mosquito

I would tend to agree… I just didn't want to be the one to make the call, just in case lol


----------



## BrandonW

What did that cutter ever do to you, Mauricio?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Alright. Who's gonna make it to the Handworks Event in Amana? Just a couple days away. Be a shame for several of us to be there an not get some lunch or something.

As for me, I've got a pretty good shot at making it Sat. Will know more tomorrow. Such is the life a railroader.


----------



## chrisstef

Off Topic Alert:

Any suggestions out there for an electric pressure washer? I need to blast the loose paint off my deck and its just too big of a job for hand scraping. Id rather not go with a gas powered just due to the infrequency of the use it will receive. Other duties may include: cleaning patio furniture, mold spots on the house, the baby's ass, and my shoes after stepping in a pile of dog crap.


----------



## Mosquito

Karcher makes some pretty good electric pressure washers. Make sure that you can get enough pressure to strip the paint, but can still turn the pressure down enough to not rip the wood off the grain. My uncle tried using his on my grandpa's picnic table. We had to flip all the boards over because it left the grain raised and blasted the rest of the wood away enough to make it really rough lol


----------



## chrisstef

Yea I was looking at the karcher ones. Seems Lowe's has em around here. I don't even need to pull all the paint off, its getting painted the same color again and little high and low spots wont bother me but I definitely don't wanna blast chunks of wood off either. Thanks for the info Mos.


----------



## chrisstef

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07175070000P?vName=Lawn%20&%20Garden&cName=PressureWashers&sName=Gas%20Pressure%20Washersmv=rr#reviewsWrap

http://www.lowes.com/pd_391883-1637-1.603-100.0_4294747237__?productId=3685068&Ntt=pressure+washer

http://www.lowes.com/pd_391886-1637-1.603-320.0_4294747237__?productId=3685074&Ntt=pressure+washer

Here's the 3 im kinda looking at right now. The first being gas and the second 2 being electric. The Karcher's seem to have a water cooled motor which I really like.


----------



## waho6o9

Sears sucks

Right when you need a part you'll probably find out it's discontinued.

Oops


----------



## waho6o9

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/tls/3777607581.html

The one in NewHaven has a Honda motor, very dependable.


----------



## chrisstef

Good spot there wahoo. Im only 15 mins from the location of that honda/homelite. Choices.


----------



## waho6o9

I was looking at Harbor Freight pressure washers and one of the has the same
body type as one of those Karcher one's from Lowes.

Good luck on your selection Stef.


----------



## BrandonW

Harbor Freight is usually where I go for tools that I use pretty rarely such as a tile saw, or a low-speed drill for mixing concrete etc. Or you can rent something from the BORG, but that usually doesn't pay off if you plan on using it again in the future.


----------



## JayT

For the tasks you are talking about, you are in the right pressure range. 1800-2000 should be about right, go any higher and you have to be really careful not to damage wood/siding, etc. Not that you don't have to pay attention on any pressure washer, but you have a bit of margin for error. Just as important is choosing the right spreader tip/pattern for the job or your deck will end up like Mos' picnic table.

Now for the baby's butt, you might need one of these 3500psi, hot water models.


----------



## CampD

Stef,
Its all in the tips, make sure you get one where you change it.
Also in how you hold it, you'll figure it out.
And a big heads up for our colder locations. Before you put it away for the winter make sure all the water is out of the pump it will freeze and crack, don't ask me how I know this


----------



## chrisstef

Doug - now that's a solid tip. Much thanks for that.

I just came back from Lowe's and they had Troy Built with a Briggs motor, 2100 psi, for $269. No Karcher's in stock, must be an online order only.

The search continues. I appreciate everyone's insight.

And now back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## 33706

Let's hope chrisstef wasn't subjected to any high-pressure sales pitches at Lowe's.


----------



## BrandonW

And now back to your regularly scheduled programming.

Planing end-grain walnut with the SW 62 plane:


----------



## 33706

Thx, Brandon!
I gotta get me one of those '62s!


----------



## chrisstef

Commercial Break …. Provided to you by Sam's Club.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/black-max-2700-psi-gasoline-pressure-washer-powered-by-honda/prod5640295.ip?navAction=push


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes, gas. Electric is so very limp in this case.


----------



## chrisstef

I pulled the trigger on the one above. I couldn't say no to a Honda motor. $100 cheaper than the same model sold at Sears. Suck it. She'll be home Saturday. Im hoping that a little bit of work over the weekend will allow for a nice relaxing, adult beverage fueled round of golf on Monday. Or some milling time.

Also, I was browsing through the website at BRass City. Apparently Walt cleaned out every #4 and #5 at Brimfield last week lol. Still no 112's though ;( Soon.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Just be careful with that one Chrisstef. Don't get too close and use the wide nozzle or you'll be putting grooves in anything wood that you spray. I would have suggested a gas model too if i had seen earlier. that extension cord can be a real PIA and i know water and gas don't mix either but it's worse with water and electric.


----------



## chrisstef

I hear ya Matt. Its got a rotating nozzle head with different tip arrangements. (Sorry to give ya the shakes Tony) Ill be sure to let the first burst of water spray in the air and ill probably give it a test run in an inconspicuous area to prevent gouging. Gotta knock another one off the honey do list ya know. Worse comes to worse I shouldn't have a tough time reselling some power equipment with a Honda motor. Its also not every day ya get the green light to go ahead and buy some power equipment.


----------



## ScaleShipWright

This guy is selling a almost complete #1 in parts. No tote.

Interesting; I imagine he's going to make more money selling individual parts (each part condended by several bidders) rather than selling the almost complete plane. Am I wrong?


----------



## DanKrager

Stef, I was going to suggest you rent one first to see how you like it. I guess you can always rent it to someone else now… Do be careful. You can saw a board in two with one of those.

Story of my life, day late and dollar short… 
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Appreciate the advice Dan .

I checked out the rental and it was almost $70 for the day so for 3 hunge i said the hell with it ill buy it. Its gonna get used without a doubt. If it sucks, well, ill put my marketing skills to work n dump it.


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, I started what is one of the most quintessential hand plane rites of passage: flattening my work bench with a #7. It is also a very good workout, especially with my bench. The top has had a significant cup for some time, and I finally got sick of it. I am starting some really nice bedside tables and they need a better work surface. I spent about 30 minutes tonight and got about one of the 6 feet done. That means I've still got almost 3 hours left. This could take a couple of evenings. Then again, the first 3/4 of the time I didn't have any wax on the sole. I rubbed a candle on the bottom and it was like running on greased pig snot.

In other news, infill shoulders are coming along. I really just have to finish the escapements and mouths, and then the chamfers and polishing. We're getting close!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good update, Rip!

Reprise:


----------



## starringemma

Is this a #1?

Seller doesn't seem to know much about it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-6-Wood-Plane-w-Storage-Box-/230985370642?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c7cd0c12


----------



## WhoMe

Emma, it sure looks like a #1 to me but I am not 100% sure. I did bookmark it to follow it and see how much it ends up going for.

For those looking for a Stanley G5 , here is one. Looks in great shape. As of 5/22 at 9:30 PM it was just $9.99

And if anyone is looking for a #8C or #608C for parts , check out the link. As of 5/22 at 9:30 PM it was just $40.02


----------



## OnlyJustME

Only 6 bids on the #1 and already up $255. still 6 days to go too.


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, yup, it's no secret that that's a numero uno.


----------



## WhoMe

BUT, gotta wonder how high it will go. Since it is not labeled as a #1, not sure if it will be widely discovered. 
Will be interesting to see though.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I'll say $680 Bob.


----------



## widdle

Red..That hand tool event looks like the real deal…Wish i heard about it sooner…goon venue..


----------



## widdle

Red..That hand tool event looks like the real deal…Wish i heard about it sooner…good venue..

All you collectors ..I got a #2..who wants..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, looks like I'm gonna make it Saturday. I'm pretty stoked. Only about 3 hours from where I live.

Btw, I need a T13 #2 ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anyone gonna be in Amana tomorrow? PM me…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Smitty, I knew you said you were going Fri. Bummed, cause it would've been cool to meet.

Same for me though. If anyone is going Sat, and would like to grab some lunch or something, shoot me a pm. Otherwise, I'm the 6'6" redhead. I'm sure you'll be able to spot me;-)


----------



## donwilwol

BigRed, I've got what I believe is a type 13 #2 (orange frog). I might be convinced to part with it, and since widdle has one, maybe we can make a 3 way deal, assuming his is not a type 13.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I thought it was t15 that had the orange frogs? I dunno. Course, #1s and #2s are hard to pin down. Either way, may be interested Don.


----------



## LukieB

It was indeed the t-15s with the orange frog…..1932 only.


----------



## donwilwol

your right on the type 15. I'm not sure why I was thinking 13 this morning. Must have been before my coffee.

Edit. Lukie beat me to it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

dr funk was a big 'orange frog' guy, but hasn't been around in a long time. My #5 1/2 has a SW iron and orange frog. Might be a typical fractional in that those (like the #5 1/4) don't follow the types absolutely.


----------



## Dcase

I haven't been able to get on here much this past week. Trying to catch up.


----------



## Mosquito

I'll have to check my #2… but I know it's not a T11 so it doesn't "fit" with my line up lol For some reason, though, I don't think it's a T13. Unless it had a non-original blade on it. I think it's got just a standard Stanley blade, no SW, but it's got the nickle plated lever cap with the orange background in Stanley. Which I thought was T15… hmmm


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol Mos, I already know what your thinking.

Edit: It's possible for 13's to nickle plated lever caps. But I don't think they have the patent dates on em. So they're tough to type. Correct me if I'm wrong folks.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I haven't looked at my #2 in a while… I should see what I've got again…

I was thinking about trying to sell it so I'd have the cash instead of a plane I never use. But I haven't been able to bring myself to do it yet…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, if it's t13, my t11 4 1/2 could be on the trading block again;-)


----------



## donwilwol

#2's are pretty hard to type. I *think* my first one is a type 11. Its low knob, has the v-logo iron, but not sure how else to tell.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't really know that there *is* another way to tell… They never had frog adjustment screws, apart from changing to the H, never had any of the frog changes, never had patent dates… If only they knew how difficult that makes things now when they were making them back then


----------



## donwilwol

the funny thing is, my type 15 *also* has the v-log iron.


----------



## widdle

Update…Apparently Mr Stanley stamped a no. 3 on my no. 2…Soo im thinkin it is even more rare. And available to trade for some curly spalted lumber..


----------



## chrisstef

Stanley you sneaky bastard you.


----------



## widdle

But it does have a Hock logo..


----------



## donwilwol

I hope the Hock logo is on the iron, or its really really rare.


----------



## johnstoneb

I have been following this thread for too long. I have had a #4 Ward Master and a 220 for years that I have used off and on. I got a bug a couple of months ago and ended up with this










#3 thru # 8C a 5 1/4and what I believe is a four square same size as the 5 1/4. The four square and 5 1/4 I ende up being the only bidder. Didn't really intend to buy them bid the minimum and nobody else bid. I have just at $300. with freight in the 8 planes and my work cut out for me. The #8 is a type 5 I believe and turned out to have a repaired frog that I will have to replace. The four square has a repaired sole it may become a parts donor. They have a lot of rust I will be spending a sot of time learning about electrolysis and evapo rust


----------



## chrisstef

Welcome to the asylum Bruce. Nice collection of planes ya got there as well. No scrapers yet . Nothing but bad influences around here.

I really like the carving mallet in the corner of the pic … whats the wood?


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, where are the joinery planes, Bruce? LOL. Bad influences. Looking like a nice collection.

If it's a Four Square, wouldn't it be the same size as a 5 1/4?


----------



## OnlyJustME

nice bench too.


----------



## donwilwol

welcome to the club Bruce.


----------



## johnstoneb

Brandon; It is a 5 1/4 I have been watching the 45's
stef ,I just got out bid on a #80. I found a real rustbucket bid on that we'll see maybe nobody els will want the rust. The mallet I got from Gshepherd in the mallet swap. I'll have to go back in the emails and look up the woods in it. It is one sweet mallet and works very well.
OJM. The bench I built from birch I fell and had sawed up years ago. I want to build another bench this winter. I don't know where I'll put it. I just built a new shop and need more room already.


----------



## Mosquito

GShep… hope he's doing alright. Haven't heard from him in a while, and the last time his name came up was under worrying circumstances :-/

I saw a cabinet scraper pop up on eBay for a pretty good buy it now price with a 101 and 100 1/2 sized planes, but man were those pitted… got excited for a minute. Oh well


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mallet: "The handle is Birdseye Maple with lots of extra character. The main body of the head is out of Santos Mahogany" Here


----------



## Mosquito

Man LJ is being buggy right now… I posted a few minutes ago and it hasn't shown up yet, and it says Tony was last to post, but I still don't see that one either… hmmm


----------



## mochoa

Ha, I thought I recognized that mallet. It made me think of Shep. Welcome to the club Bruce.

In other news I plowed two 1/4" groves with my #45. It went perfectly and was so much fun. Way faster than pulling out the routah and doing all the set up.

I was actually sad I didn't have more grooves to cut. No pictures unfortunately, secret tool swap business…


----------



## Mosquito

pics or it didn't happen!

I need to get around to making another #45 video…


----------



## bandit571

All I get to play with making grooves, is a wards 78. wascally wabbets…..









After using a routah to cut dados….


----------



## mochoa

I haven't tried cutting rabbets or dados with my #45. If it goes well I may get rid of my Craftsman #78. Can always use the tool money.

Bandit yours seems to be working pretty well for you. What you making?


----------



## bandit571

The wife wanted a small hutch. so









I made one to HER specs…...


----------



## bandit571

Have been working on some scrap pieces. Seems when the mail shows up, it get dumped onto the kitchen table. Scraps would be for a small, letter sized tray.









Tray's bottom. Plane seems to make decent shavings









even did a rabbet or two









a piece for the front needed a different plane









Block plane worked to match the curved end pieces..









Just some pine scraps, a few nails, and a dab of glue….


----------



## donwilwol

interesting reading…...

http://www.creoleproject.blogspot.com/p/cleaning-restoring-and-preserving.html


----------



## mochoa

Strong galootnes points there Bandit.


----------



## 33706

I really get excited over weird planes in eBay, and this baby from Austrailia is said to be a "Stanley" but with the original "Ess-Vee" lever cap. I want it bad, but the postage alone from there to here is $61….










http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BAILEY-No-4-Ess-Vee-Woodworker-s-Plane-Made-in-England-Good-Condition-/321113686032?pt=AU_ToolsHardwareLocks&hash=item4ac3de0010


----------



## Tugboater78

Maurico im glad im not the only one with a craftsman 78!


----------



## LukieB

Gshepard is alive and well, busy as hell starting over, I saw him in the flesh last week. He came down to take his lathe back : ( It was fun while it lasted, and now I'm hooked. Saving my pennies….

Was glad to hear from him though, he had me pretty worried about him there for awhile.


----------



## chrisstef

That's great news Lukie. Very happy to hear Shep has resurfaced. Let him know hes got the gang to lean on if need be. Sorry bout the loss of the lathe


----------



## LukieB

Yeah, I was telling Shep, now I've been spoiled by that sweet Nova lathe, and will settle for nothing else now.

I'll be saving the pennies for awhile…


----------



## Mosquito

Glad to hear it Lukie. Hopefully it won't be too long before you can start turning again…


----------



## mochoa

Yeah Tug, my 78 has worked ok for me but many times the fence has moved on me and messed up my work. Maybe I need to scuff up the fence post or something. 
Here it is on one of its better days. 









Good to hear Shep is ok!


----------



## JayT

Glad to hear Shep is fine, but sorry you lost the use of lathe for a while, Lukie.

I went home for lunch and found a package waiting. Newest project/acquisition is now sitting on my bench (photo from the e-bay listing)










A Bedrock type 2 607. Needs a good cleaning and I'll have to remove whatever clear finish they put on everything, but it is complete with wood in decent shape. Overall, it's in better shape than the listing indicated.

There may not be too many great deals on the 'bay, but I am happy paying just over $75 including shipping for a complete 'Rock Roundy 607.


----------



## chrisstef

$75 is a heck of a bargain on a round rock. Im still yet to spot one in the wild. My search must go on. Stupid rainy weekend coming up though spoiling my rusthuntability. Yup that's a new word.


----------



## Mosquito

Dang what a deal…


----------



## donwilwol

nice #7 Jayt

Here my latest project. I had a #2 with a cracked side I've had some visions of doing something with. I think you can see where I'm going with it.



















The cap is also off something other than a Stanley. I may make a brass cap for it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

More to come, but some bad news up front: Patrick Leech was not at the event…


----------



## bandit571

Been trying out that Four Square 5-1/4. trying to find what it can, or cannot do. For small items, it seems to be just about the right size as a Jack plane. Flatten faces? It can, just move the frog a bit forward.

Any thing else about a Junior Jack plane?









Maybe a drawer front?


----------



## JayT

Don, are you tapping directly into the steel bed to mount the frog, knob and tote on that beauty or welding on something additional? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Interesting time. Drove a dozen hours, round trip, and was at the event about 90 minutes… I'm done going to 'new product' shows. If it ain't a swap or tool auction or a boot sale, I'll pass.


----------



## donwilwol

JayT, the frog is tapped into the sole. I plan to weld a piece for the tote. Already made a piece from s bolt. I'm still undecided on the knob. I think it'll be tapped into the sole. I planned to make an adjustable mouth, but the frog went down into the sole enough so the frog adjustment will work as normal.

Smitty, bummer on the show.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

JayT- nice score. There's just something about them Bedrocks ehh?

Smitty- bummer to hear you didn't like it. I'm gonna check it out tomorrow anyway. Worst case, I'll get some good German food and steal ideas from their furniture shops;-)


----------



## BrandonW

Smitty, too bad Leach was a no-show. Did you purchase anything?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A book, By Hand & Eye, and a Studley-based caliper. That's it…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

What didn't you like about it Smitty? Too commercialized? Do you just prefer vintage tools?

I'm just hoping to check out/try out the tools I hope to purchase one day.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"check out/try out some tools I hope to purchase one day"

And that's at the heart of it, I think. There's not a plane I aspire to try that was there… Maybe a #51, but getting through the LN stand was taking a half hour just to pass through. Not doing Bridge City, the Blue Spruce mallet was cool, but I have a cool pair of mallets. Etc, etc. hope it doesn't sound pompous, it's just that I have good 'old' tools and am set in my ways for other (more?) old tools…


----------



## ShaneA

Those type shows and the crowds don't do much for me either. Mostly, it the crowds and confined spaces. I generally love all things WW, but if I never went to another, it would probably be OK.


----------



## WhoMe

Just posted this in the before and after thread but thought I would do it here too. 
Here is my #3C type 11 before









And here it is after the flattening, sharpening, polishing, refinishing and so on…

















And my sharpening skills are getting better too. You can see the brass nut through the shaving over the knob. Just basic kiln dried doug fir stud shavings. 









Now on to the #4C and #5C. those were rusted/pitted fairly bad. have had to do a lot of work on the 80grit sanding belt glued to granite to get rid of most of the pitting. Man, cast iron dust is messy….

And whoever suggested the Semi-Gloss black for the painting as a substitute for the japanning, thanks. That looks MUCH better than the gloss black. Gonna go back and repaint a couple planes in the future.


----------



## waho6o9

Excellent restore Mike!


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, I can sort of relate… I went to the Lie Nielsen hand tool event that was here a few months ago, and only tried a float for about 20 seconds and that was it. The rest of the 4 hours I spent there was at the Mike Siemsen's School of Woodworking booth/bench doing fun stuff like cutting moldings with hollows and rounds, using hide glue and cut nails, and hammer veneering… It was neat to see the LN tools I guess, but I don't know that I had any burning desire to try their handplanes. Maybe I should have… I don't know. Maybe next time.


----------



## JayT

Smitty, sorry to hear about the disappointment of the show. I was considering making the 8 hour drive, but am now glad I didn't.

Restore looks great, Mike.

Played around with the new Bedrock. Took it apart and found that a lot of the red that I assumed was rust was actually the finish they put on the whole thing (thinking amber shellac now) combined with dust and grime. So I decided to clean it up, make sure all moving parts were free and working and leave the patina.










It was much easier than I had hoped. All threaded items were cleaned, frog flattened (3 minutes), buffed some of the grime off the brass, while still trying to leave the age. and then reassembled and flattened the sole, which took all of 10 minutes. Wow, this one was in a lot better shape than advertised. If I see rust or issues later, it can always be stripped and refinished then.

Took the iron out of my 606 for a test run down some 1x pine. The iron in the 607 will need more flattening than the sole-by quite a bit.










I think that dog'll hunt.










And since I have not done a 'Rock Roundy family shot for quite a while










Type 3 604, Type 4's 604-1/2, 605C, & 606C,Type 2 607 and Type 4 608


----------



## ShaneA

Damn fine set there Jay T. Damn fine.


----------



## GMatheson

Today's haul. $12 total. $5 for a nice type 11 4c and $7 for the brace and bits.










Great looking tote on this bad boy.


----------



## 33706

*JayT:* Great looking Bedrock Family shot!
*Gmatheson: * Fantastic finds, you must've swooped down on them like a red-tailed hawk!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Great haul Greg.
Jay looks like that type 2 and 3 are the black sheep in the family. I'll give a good home and straighten them out.


----------



## JayT

GMat = thief

Nice haul!


----------



## GMatheson

The old man only had the plane on the table and when I picked it up he said "five bucks" and I said "I'll take it" and then he pulled another box out from behind the table and showed me the brace and bits. He seemed to be a very motivated seller, no haggling needed, but I did feel a little guilty at the time (I feeling better now tho).

Now just if I had a few of those bedrocks. Great looking set JayT


----------



## bandit571

Some "Norm-symph Chucklehead" was working on a smallish plane today









Sorry Patrick, but I don't have any plaid shirts…

Refurb the old #8c









So that it can make some Moxxon TP, again









Then took a little block plane along the same test track









The #8c is getting cleaned up for a photo shoot. May be heading to Fleebay soon. With the size of the shop, and the projects I do, a #6c seems to be a better fit…..

BTW: it IS a type 9…..


----------



## 33706

GMatheson: NEVER feel guilty when you paid the price that the seller asked for! Never BE the person who mercilessly beats a seller down to the point where they sell just to get rid of you. ...My two foremost rules when buying. Good, cheap stuff will find its way into your hands, just be patient and persistent when out hunting.


----------



## chrisstef

Lookin mighty stoic Bandit!!


----------



## DonBroussard

@JayT-That family pic of the Rocks should be on a workshop calendar. Very nice pose!


----------



## LukieB

*Mike*, amazing job on that 3c. The restore, the photos, and the shavings all look awesome!! Very nicely done.

*Jay* Wow man, the Rocks are looking good, I have me a serious case of Bedrock envy. The walnut ones look especially cool.

*Gmath*, congratulations on your score, that's "you suck" territory there. I gotta agree with poopiekat though, don't feel guilty. These prices are all pre-determined by the plane gods anyway : )


----------



## donwilwol

I'll be posting a short blog when I have some time. Its not done yet, thanks to errors, mishaps, mistakes, equipment failures and whatever else you can think of. But progress was made.










And some picken was done between the rain, cold and downright nasty week end weather.










A prelat #8, A bailey Tool 21" defiance, a junior jack Sargent 411, a thumbhole distton 28" rip, and a 2 man Distton.


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks guys on the comments on my 3C. It is the best I have done so far. My aim is to be as good as Smitty or Yoda…. I guess with practice, I'll get there. Got the 4C and 5C still to work on… then maybe I'll go back and work on the nice ones.

Don, that Brass one looks great. Looking forward to the story behind it. 
Bandit, Nice #8. You look a lot like someone who used to be on TV back in the 80s. 
Jay, that 'roundtop' family looks awesome. And I though my corrugated type 11 family was a challenge. bravo…

And for those of you that seem to just "stumble" on your loot while rust hunting…. YOU SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You make it look just too easy. I must live in the totally wrong part of the country.


----------



## widdle

Looks Nice Don.. Good clamp as well


----------



## 33706

Nice job, DonW, finding all those in one expedition! I've never seen a #7 Defiance before. Good work!


----------



## BrandonW

Don, that #2 is sweet! And let's see a close up of that Defiance #7!


----------



## mook

Never seen before on this planet, until recently when two folk got one out of the blue…..So what is it?







Apoogies for diverging from the current topic of , er, ordinary planes but I think folks may be interested….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ what the ????


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That cap is monstrous! Looks like a mitre plane derivative, but all those thumbscrews and/or pins… Got more pics, by chance?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, I'm back from my trip to Amana, IA and the infamous Handworks Event. I am glad I went, but I agree, it's not so epic that a guy should travel hundreds of miles to make it. It was pretty crowded, and a guy would have to spend a lot of time there if he wanted to try a lot of the tools out. Of course. the Lee Valley and LN areas were really popular.

Highlights: Brese Planes! Ron and his wife are class acts. I really enjoyed visiting with them and trying their planes. Also enjoyed the Lost Art Press booth and visiting with some of my fav woodworking authors.

Amana Furniture: I'm still reeling from the time I spent in the Amana furniture shops. See, before I got serious about woodworking, I really enjoyed their shops. I hoped that one day I could make furniture that nice. My eye for quality has certainly changed. I don't know how else to put it- my furniture, and lot of other LJ's furniture are already up to the quality of Amana …..if not better. This realization almost bummed me out. I guess I need a new standard to attain. Amana furniture, with their 20" drum sanders, and largely plywood case/door panels, no longer impressed me.


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, that's the price of commercialization where overhead skyrockets and volume is the traditional avenue to sufficient profits. Most people just don't want to pay for nor appreciate the hand made quality that a good woodworker takes for granted. If one doesn't have a solid reputation amongst a well heeled clientele, then quality woodworking must stay a hobby. I've been fortunate enough to be able to educate potential clients about the "good investment" and the IRS about the costs of a hobby! The Amish capitalize on their traditional reputation, and in fact they do produce very good quality stuff for being done cost effectively in a commercial production. 
I also suspect that the recent surge in interest for hand tools is a result of the reality of "overhead". 
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well said Dan. This is all very eye-opening for me. The more I am able make furniture of fair quality, and be paid a fair price, the more my views change. I admit, even clients who don't balk at my price, are still are baffled when I estimate the hours I spent on a piece.

Afterward, I felt it was a little ironic have the "Handworks" event at Amana. They make some decent furniture… but handmade it is not. It is a very streamlined power tool factory. I walked through their shop, tools strung out everywhere, nary did I see even one block plane. The do produce much better furniture than the Furniture Mart stuff, but I think their work should be better for the price. Example, on the few drawers that were finished, they had obvious planer ripples:









I'm surprised they can't do better for the price. But it must be the price of commercialization. I don't have the answers. It just bums me out.


----------



## carguy460

Weekend score for me…a Stanley 127 and an unknown 28" jointer of unknown age…any help on id and dating would be awesome!




























EDIT…found FULTON on the iron, and the lateral adjuster is twisted like a Union plane…Any idea when Tranny's went out of production?


----------



## BrandonW

Nice score on the Liberty Bell plane-- those are my favorites of the transitionals.


----------



## widdle

Anyone have a number for this plane ?


----------



## JayT

*philip*, I have been looking at that plane off and on since this morning. My first reaction was much like Smitty's, but now I'm seeing a few things. It looks to me like the center section is removable and can be reinserted on the side of the bottom section to form a 90 degree angle and make an edging plane of some kind.

I'm probably way off, but it is interesting. More pics would be nice, both to admire and to see the different angles and features.


----------



## JayT

Random Memorial Day shot. Gave the 604-1/2 (and me) a workout.


----------



## bandit571

Widdle:









Sargent #306/307?


----------



## DanKrager

Widdle doesn't have the swirly stuff on the back knob and his front knob is metal, not wood. (go for it Al).
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Then maybe a Stanley #220?


----------



## widdle

thanks bandit…Although it says stanley on the knob…


----------



## ShaneA

I didnt think 220 had an adjustable mouth.


----------



## OnlyJustME

need more pictures widdle. So many block planes look the same. From that angle it looks a bit slimmer than the 220 and if it is a low angle then it is a 60-1/2. Need a side picture.


----------



## widdle

ok..


----------



## widdle




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sorry about my furniture quality rant earlier. I need to find or make a good forum for hobbyist furniture makers.


----------



## widdle

Try finding a youngster that wants to be a carpenter/ craftsman in la …probably not gonna happen..Dying trade out here …sad..


----------



## ShaneA

No need for apology. I thought you made some good points.


----------



## floyd1365

widdle
the 60 1/2 is 6×1 1/2 inches the 65 1/2 is 7×1 5/8 inches http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan9.htm


----------



## OnlyJustME

looks like an old 60-1/2 to me but i'm no expert. I have a 220 with the same era cap and style depth adjusting knob but has holes in the knob instead of stanley on it. you selling that one?


----------



## widdle

Thanks floyd..Whoa, mucho info there…It's 6" x 1 3/4"...?

ojm..I was planning on using it, It's a nice size plane…But if you got a piece of some interesting lumber ? who knows..


----------



## floyd1365

that is a good reference site but as with everything some of it you need to take with a grain of salt. he doesn't think much of the wood bodied transitionals but i have a # 28 i love. glides smooth as glass, adjusts well and with a sharp blade cuts like a dream


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Widdle- I hope it's not a dying trade….but the vast majority of us are hobbyists. It is sad.

Shane- I'm just sayin, for a $3000 dresser, they could have taken the 20 minutes to run a smoothing plane over those drawer parts. Shoot, run em through their monster drum sander for cryin out loud;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Red, no regrets on the rant needed! And I get it, re: quality. Not of Amana (that place I don't get, but for other reasons) but of quality in general.


----------



## BrandonW

The Amana website. Note the use of the handplane and spokeshave:


----------



## chrisstef

Red - I think your rant was warranted. Its like looking up to that big league ball player, lets say Dennis Rodman with the Pistons. Guy was a machine, rebounded everything in sight, then he went to Chicago and his inner freak came out. You used to look up to the guy and then, whoa, this dude is weird. Still did his thing on the court but you no longer idolized him. Tim Duncan came to the league and that was the dude you wanted to be like.

I think the rub is that they are selling them in quantity. As hobbiests (sp) we want that hand carved Chippendale that took 2 years to build and is our crowning achievement. Every part is smooth as a babys ass, hand tool marks still gleaming from behind a French polished finish. We do this for the love of wood they do it for the cash. To a buyer with disposable income, stating they have an Amana table is like having a porsche in the garage.

"F*ck the G ride, I want the machines that are makin em" (hard rock trivia)

You have raised the bar in terms of personal goals and that's not a bad thing by any means.


----------



## carguy460

Rage Against the Machine - Down Rodeo…what do I win, Stef?


----------



## chrisstef

A mallet making kit! Ohh wait that was last years prize. Uhmm you win this :










A free lawn mowing courtesy of Lysdexic.


----------



## carguy460

Nice…I knew all those years listening to angry music would pay off!


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, Scotty B Yo taking it to the next level.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kickin' up rocks… gotta hurt…


----------



## bandit571

Just placed this on the Feebay









as I find I use the DE#6c a lot more in my shop.

Just a heads up…...


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## chrisstef

Don - how many infills do that make it now? 4? Looks like you're starting to perfect your craft brother. Id call it the bulldog smoother.


----------



## donwilwol

*Stef*, its 6 or 8, depending on how you count (2 shooters were identical) and the last #2 really isn't an infill.

For those interested in the Bailey Tools Co # 17


----------



## chrisstef

Call it what ya want, its sweet none the less


----------



## BrandonW

I absolutely love the lever cap on that Bailey. So cool!


----------



## bandit571

Had to make a chioice between the bailey #8c, and a DE#6c. Due to the small size of most of the projects I build, I went with the DE#6c. Next five days, one can look at the #8c on feebay @ $15.99


----------



## donwilwol

And for your viewing pleasure, some more on the Brass #2.


----------



## ShaneA

Really well done Don. It looks great.


----------



## OnlyJustME

What does? I can't see it. It's so shiny it looks like the table it's sitting on. 
Really nice job. I think the only step forward you can make on the planes now is engraving. Have ya thought about doing some of that on your planes?


----------



## donwilwol

I've thought about engraving. Then I priced the equipment. Thought pretty much ended.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don- ok the no 2 is freakin sweet. Ridiculous tool porn.

Brandon- I hadn't noticed that on the Amana site. Maybe they keep those spokeshaves in a "special place." I honestly walked throughout their entire shop and did not see one hand tool. I do really like their "coopers collection" of furniture. But its not like they are the first.

Stef- Well done. You had me rolling again with the bball analogy. The Amanas did get me all fired up about quality….and pricing. I don't charge as much for my furniture as they do, and I still get a solid wage for my time. But I guess I don't have to pay for showroom, salespeople etc.

Actually, I blame Chris Schwarz. He got me all riled up with that last chapter of "The Anarchist's Tool Chest." Oh how I dream of a revolution for artisans. Too bad we have an entire culture and economy stacked against us.


----------



## widdle

That's a beauty Donw…Craftsman at work..


----------



## widdle

That's a beauty Donw…Craftsman at work..


----------



## terryR

+2 to what widdle said…

Very impressive work, Don!


----------



## DaddyZ

Very Nice Don ^

Like the Bulldog !!!


----------



## Tugboater78

Don yer the man!


----------



## mochoa

Great work Don!


----------



## Ripthorn

Just a brief update on the shoulder planes. Here is where work got stopped for the night:



















There is a new blog entry as well. However, for any of you doing any kind of metal work whatsoever, do yourself a favor and get a couple of carbide burrs for your dremel. Holy smokes, these things make life so much easier. They eat steel for breakfast. Just beware the shards (not dust).

Don, great looking stuff, I especially love the #2 conversion. What was your polishing regimen for the brass and how wide was the stock?


----------



## OnlyJustME

I was $140 too low with my guess. "6 plane


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I bet they had no idea that no 1 was gonna go that high. "Weeezz Rich!"

Alright, nuf ripping on Amana. Smitty and a few others have had me scratching my head since the Handworks event concerning….well, handplanes. Apologies if it has discussed previously on the epic thread:

Do ya'll feel you are biased to the vintage planes? Is price the determining factor? Do you feel LN or Veritas planes of equal quality or better?

As for me, I got into vintage tools mostly because of the price. I do enjoy the history and the nostalgia they bring. But "cash value" aside, I would trade my planes straight across for LN planes any day. But I have a feeling some of you don't feel the same way.


----------



## donwilwol

If all I wanted to do was "use" my handplanes, I'd be happy with nothing but LN or veritas. LN more so, but I really like the LN and veritas planes I have. For me however, a large part of this hobby is vintage planes.

I wrote this somewhere some time ago, and Andy picked it up for a signature for a while…..."I like Vintage tools. It's what I do to forget about what I do when I need to forget about what I do. Saws, planes, chisels, hammers, it doesn't matter."

Sit a LN plane beside a well tune vintage Bailey, and close your eyes, you couldn't tell the difference. I'm not sure you can take pricing aside, but if you could, why would you pick the LN? Its virtually the same plane. The only real difference from a user perspective is the price.


----------



## ShaneA

The old ones are cool, ain't making them any more. But, for me it is a price/experience combo. Once the price of certain vintage begins to rival new quality, I would go new. But one can learn a lot in rehab process. Too expensive examples #1, 2, 51 etc…but I do like me some Bedrocks. But I can't go 3 bills on a 607, or more for a 602, 604 1/2. Which are the 3 I would like to add.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I was disappointed w/ Handworks, mostly because it was a huge drive and half of what I had on my short list to see (Der Leachmeister) wasn't there. That said, am I biased to vintage? Sure. Read my profile. Why? I think it's in my DNA, but price is sure an enabler. Quality? LN has it (can't speak to Veritas, don't own one) and I love what I've bought from them (#62 iron and a #164). Why that plane as a LN? Because a vintage one is too much $...

Would I trade, straight up? Nope. But I will have a #610 from LN someday… love the plane and it's wildly unique.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That #610 does look pretty sweet. I prefer LN over Veritas. I just don't like the aesthetics of veritas…or the norris adjuster.

It is are to set the price aside. Some folks folks feel LN prices are out of line. I don't know about that. It's not cheap what they do. Plus I feel it's hypocritical of woodworkers to expect honest money for their quality work and not be willing to pay for others.

Anyway. Why would I take the LN? I have a hard time not believing that LN have to a little better quality than bedrocks etc. The technology and machining standards have got to be a little better. I dunno. Plus an LN doesn't need any work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ In cocobolo, of course.


----------



## widdle

I struggle a bit with the new and old… And have a favorite plane on any given day.My favorite are definitely my older stanleys .They have soul..And wonder and think of the tradesman and woodworkers who they previously belonged too..Makes me a bit sad that they no longer have them..but than wonder why i have never seen one with a sharp ,tuned blade ? trippy…also starting to feel that the longer bench planes that i re flatten,work killer…as im sure we all have slightly different style, weight distribution and hand pressure. ?
Dont care for the adjustment style on the veritas, soo i locked it up to the bench hook..works good…

I am drawn to the older tools.But im trying to take my wood skills to the next level, and between all the duties, sometimes i just want to pay more for something ready to go, and focus on the wood…


----------



## BrandonW

I would betray all my vintage planes for LN counterparts in a heartbeat. That said, I'm satisfied with the planes I have.

Smitty, Did you hear why Leach didn't make it? Was he sick?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Not well," is how Megan of Pop Wood said it when I asked.


----------



## JayT

Red, I've got the same reasons as you for going vintage. I like the history and nostalgia, but price was the driving concern to start. Combined monetary outlay for all six of my round sided Bedrocks is about the same as what it would take to buy a single LN jointer. For the cost of another LN, I have purchased every other plane in my shop. Not saying that LN isn't worth what they are asking, just that if you are willing to put the time and effort into finding and restoring, vintage is less money.

Of course, that last statement doesn't take into account the price of my time in antique stores, flea markets and on ebay plus restoration. The nice part, for me at least, is that I enjoy restoring these pieces of history as much as using them. That is difference of why I wouldn't trade straight across for new premium planes. Anyone with the cash can have a full set of LN or Veritas, but they don't have the satisfaction of bringing a 100 year old tool back to its intended purpose. Others don't feel the same, they get more out of the woodworking projects than the tools, so for them new is the way to go. Different strokes for different folks.

As far as quality, I can't really comment. Maybe a new LN is machined better than an old Stanley, but I've never used one to know. All I do know is that my planes are capable of better work than me at this point, so until they are what is holding back my woodworking, vintage it will be. I don't see that ever being an issue


----------



## carguy460

I can chime in here and say that vintage is definitely my choice. Starting out it was just because of the $$ (as many have mentioned already). After the first one, it kinda got in my veins - the thrill of the hunt, never knowing what I might find, researching the age of the planes…I'm a history geek, and when I get a new old plane and find out when it was made, I research the things that were going on in that time. It's really fun for me to hold a vintage plane (or saw) and wonder who bought it new, what they did with it, what their life was like. I've got a Disston saw from 1865-1871, and every time I hold it I think that the first owner of the saw was living in a country trying to rebuild after a bitter war…

All in all, the history and the "soul" - as widdle said - of the tools keeps me from buying new. Same reason I'd rather buy and play a '52 telecaster than a 2013 Tele…its all about the soul…


----------



## planepassion

I like both vintage and new. Originally, the cost of new motivated me to put together a plane tool kit of vintage users. My first vintage user was a SB #4 T11. I researched the heck out of it including how to restore it. Learned quite a bit in the process including a history that hooked me on T11s. I picked up several more and am very pleased with them and their performance. However, I could never quite get the #4 to work the way I thought it should. Spent hours just fettling the son of a gun. Then I got a LN #4 and with a minimum of setup, was getting the kind of results I thought a good #4 could. I've finally dialed in the adjustments (mouth opening etc.) to where I know I'm going to get good results each time I pick it up.

Later, I picked up a SB #3 T11 and was blown away by the performance of it. It definitely gives me a smoothed surface near that of my LN #4…sometimes if not better. I now believe that the O1 blade is responsible for it. I've heard others talk about how they can get a keener edge to the O1 versus the A1, and I believe them. An O1 blade is on my want list for my LN #4 now.

All that said, I wouldn't trade my vintage planes for new. But I would consider picking up a LN #7. I use my SB #7 quite a bit and that being the case feel that paying for new would be worth it. That's not the case for a #5. The work I do with #5s is so rough that a vintage plane can very adequately do the job over new in my opinion. So there isn't much return for the outlay of a #5. EXCEPT, for a LA jack. I have a LV LA #5 and L O V E it. It is a quality tool and I use it all the time. While it's my dedicated shooting board plane, I also use it to smooth dovetail joints (end grain) along with other planing duties. It's more versatile in my opinion than vintage (except for the SB #62 but if I spend that kind of money I want to buy new) because you can really tighten up the mouth to get decent smoother performance. And you can use it on end grain as well as surface grain.

I also buy joinery planes new because the vintage ones can be so expensive. Plus, Veritas has spent quite a bit of time to develop new "technologies" as evidenced in their patents. Set screws that keep the blade's lateral movement in check while planing is pure genius. Along with other innovations. So the updated versions of joinery planes are superior to vintage in my view.


----------



## mochoa

Widdle I know what you mean. Besides all the character they have, the more a use hand planes the more I believe Paul Sellers is right in that the Stanley's are the best ever made, including veritas and LN. The new expensive planes are nice but they are just too heavy. The old Stanley's are well balanced in weight and easier to sharpen.


----------



## Ripthorn

I like the vintage planes, I think they have cool mojo too them. That is why I picked up a #18 when I already have a Veritas LA block. The LV planes are beautiful both in looks and use, and I certainly intend to keep the LA block forever. Of course, a good infill is a pleasure to use as well, so really in my mind they all have their merits. The heft of an infill works great in some cases, where in others a lightweight plane is best. Of course, sometimes a modern, precision machined plane like the LV or LN makes a task easier. I am not the type to swear by one type of plane, but there certainly aren't any that I really hate (besides something with a stamped "frog", yes I am a bit of a snob).


----------



## mochoa

How does LN compare in weight to a vintage Stanley? Heavier right?

At the WW show I walked out of Sellers show and over to the Veritas booth, picked up their #4 and immediately thought, you cant work like PS with one of these, its just too dang heavy!


----------



## mochoa

F'ed up again!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Heavy = Better seems to be a prevalent message out there!


----------



## Mosquito

my hard maple jointer is one heavy beast so far… can't wait to get a couple more of the projects that are ahead in line done so I can get back to that… though it's on to the part I'm the least confident about… the tote lol


----------



## RGtools

Nothing-and I mean nothing-beats a well sharpened and tuned Stanley 5, pre-war Bailey pattern. The thing was meant to do real work in a real world and it HAD to perform or it would have been doomed. That is why the design is so darn good. Mine has a medium to heavy camber and I use it for roughing, jointing, smoothing, fitting, shooting…etc.

In short, it's the first plane I reach for…all the others are specialists.

A shiny new Veritas Rabbet plane does give me a tingling sensation to hold though.


----------



## bandit571

Heavier ain't better. I am giving up my #8c, because the DE6c gets all the work.

Wood River#4V3 is nice, but I still reach for the #3s around the shop.

I have THREE #5s, each set up just a little differently, from an 8" cambered edge to a straight one. Each does their job. Breaking in Junior Jack at the moment, and seem to like it as well. Just a long #3 is all it is.

Been liking older Millers falls planes lately. Have three tuned up, and they can cut just as well as the Wood River #4, but are half the weight, and an inch shorter.


----------



## widdle

I must confess….I have quite a few hock blades in my no. 11's


----------



## widdle

I also need to confess, that im becoming a fan of Roy Underhill…..Although , not sure i would let him in the shop…Soo, if Roy asked to borrow your favorite handplane for a week..Would you let him ?


----------



## donwilwol

I disagree (ok, agree with Smitty) Heavier is better in most (note the most) applications, especially smoothing and shooting. That's what make an infill so desirable. Now if I was smoothing a ceiling, reaching over my head, then the A4 would certainly be my weapon of choice.

I'm not sure it makes a huge difference, but the momentum does seem to help, IMO.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree with *Don* on the plane weight. Though with the #40, I could see why one wouldn't want a heavy plane for that…

-

*Widdle*, I am also a huge fan of Roy Underhill. If he wanted to stop by my shop, I would warn the neighbors (apartment) and totally let him. And use my favorite handplane for a week… definitely. I love watching him use and explain the #45, and besides, mine's not even in that great of shape lol

But, my most "prized" plane, no. No one uses that but me. It was given to me by my grandfather, who got it from his father who got it from his brother in law. I don't like using it because there's some hand writting on the inside of the wedge with my great grandpa's brother in laws name, and a date on it.


----------



## widdle

Mos…Im sure they would be thrilled that you are using that plane..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

As a general statement, heavier = better I don't agree with. I say, "it depends." On the job or task, or time of day ((I'm tired, and the #8 is just more than I can push), or if it's joinery vs bench planing, even smoothing vs. scrub. Etc., etc.


----------



## Mosquito

And it is very much a pleasure to use… It's what inspired me to make my own wooden jointer









-

*Smitty* I agree that it depends. I don't think there can be a blanket statement of "Heavier is better for planes".


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And circling back to Maur's point, is it true that LN makes planes that are each heavier than their original Stanley counterparts?


----------



## BrandonW

Very true.


----------



## donwilwol

so I guess we all need one of *each*!


----------



## Mosquito

I'd love to be able to do a side-by-side-by-side comparison of a Stanley, LN, and Veritas plane… Let's do it with #62s… Smitty, I'm lookin' at you to donate a review sample


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've really enjoyed reading everyone's take on vintage vs. new. As said, there's always something to learn on the epic thread.

I really like some of the stuff JayT said. And I may revise my position. I would trade my bailey set for LNs, but IF and WHEN I have a complete set of bedrock flat tops…I may not say the same. Already the few bedrocks I have are all from people I really like, and they each have their little story. I can see them becoming very sentimental to me in the years to come.

"Of course, that last statement doesn't take into account the price of my time in antique stores, flea markets and on ebay plus restoration. " 
This is something I struggle with concerning vintage. I admit, I don't enjoy rust hunting as much as some of you guys(I've had rotten luck around here anyway). I'd rather be making furniture. That's why I have no qualms with taking some of that furniture cash and buying the vintage planes I want from Walt or other LJs. I know they're making a buck off it, I don't care as long as the price is near market. They've usually invested time and gas finding the tool.

Maur- as for weight, I don't like it for every plane, but to me the heavier the smoother the better.

All said, I will probably be like Brad and I have nice mix for reasons noted. Pricing aside, I really am smitten with the history, nostalgia, and feel of the old planes. Shoot we all are. 
Besides, I don't see a magic LN fairy coming to offer a trade any time soon;-)


----------



## donwilwol

I think it was an interesting conversation and I agree the points are valid for both thought processes. But think of the question another way. If you had to buy a bunch of planes with a set amount of money, and it was meant to be an investment, what would you buy?

My reason for many of my plane purchases since I decided "collecting" wasn't really a nasty word, is as an investment. Its not for everybody, but I have to go antiquing because my wife loves it, and I enjoy ever aspect from buying, haggling, restoring, rebuilding, researching, learning and just plain looking at them. I've meant some extraordinary people (including guys on this and other LJ threads) that I wouldn't have known if it weren't for this affliction. What else can you do, and expect at least a partial return on your money spent for the fun times you've had.


----------



## bandit571

I have been going around, picking up a plane here and there. IF I find one I like to use, I will keep it around. Otherwise, I will sell a few off, in order to get a few more.

#8 vs #6 for a jointer?

The jack planes? I found the 5-1/2 size too big for what I was using it for, I have three "normal #5s" and have them set up a little different. Just starting to learn out a #5-1/4…

#4?  Millers Falls, vs Wood River?

#3? LOVE THEM! M-F, Dunlap York pitch, and a Hibbards True value. HTV even has a thick iron, tapered, but every bit as thick as the Wood River's, if not thicker.

Block planes???? (3!)

Few "special planes" for odd jobs, of course.


----------



## mochoa

Yes! We need one of each!


----------



## 33706

I have to admit to the "smorgasbord" approach to handplane selection. I've got a bunch to choose from in each size, and like the 'box of chocolates', I'll reach for a random #4 for example, and if it isn't a good fit for the task at hand, I'll reach for another one. And another. I'll settle on one and get the job done with it, and revert to a new selection process for the next job. This way they all get tuned up and edged.

To me it just seems, with the various woods I'm using, and various methods of sharping, I just can't nail myself down to one example of each size. This is also how I discovered #6s, a size I swore I'd never use. But a dusty old Craftsman with corrugated sides and bottom turned into a real workhorse when I was leveling out a redwood slab for a friend. Ya never know what you're going to get!


----------



## CampD

Random Thursday curlies pic's



















1910 Witherby drawknife, they don't make steel like this anymore!


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit, I was given a Stanley #4 with a thick tapered blade marked "Hubbard's Tru Value". Not knowing better, I thought it was a "local" plane from some big hardware store. I've cleaned it up and intend to put cherry knob and tote on it since the knob was missing, along with the brass nut. I've searched Ebay for the parts and they are available, but VERY expensive. The adjusting nut is not brass, but the tote nut is.
Is it a valuable plane? 
Any body have a brass nut for sale? (Not Al, of course).
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Hibbards true value #3









Adjusting wheel is indeed steel.


----------



## Tugboater78

I am far from being experienced or completly knowledgable in the area if new vs old but price has steered me to vintage. I now have various sizes and types of planes, almost all need or have needed work. All purchased for approximatly the price of one ln jointer. Im thinking i may save up for a ln 4.5 in the future but at the moment i am in good shape. I enjoy the thought of holding some history, and while refurbing thinking in breathing new life into an old tired tool.


----------



## RGtools

*CampD*. Nothing like a good drawknife to make a fine mess of the floor.


----------



## chrisstef

Love the drawknife shot Doug. Ive got a witherby one myself and like you said, they don't make steel like that any more. They area ton of fun to use. Fence posts or you got something else shaking there??


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not-so-random Friday pic, with a #62 and #66 ready for work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Done, moving on. (Rifflers smoothed out a couple areas the grain reversed.)


----------



## CampD

*Chrisstef*
Birch Log furniture. If you gander at my projects you'll see.
The pet line is selling quite well.
I have a woodlot in N. Vermont and the Birch grows like weeds so I figured I should do something with them.
and if you inquiring that's were my moniker "CampD" as in Camp Doug comes from.


----------



## widdle

CampD..Looks like good production goin down there…rollin..

Smitty…That beading tool like like a great tool…And great cabinet action for sure…


----------



## shampeon

Well, lookie here.


----------



## chrisstef

Its rusty, its from New Haven, and I friggin like it Shamp. Now whats it do lol?

Edit: T&G … I knew that.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice, Shamp! Is that the 48 or 49 equivalent? You don't see the Union T&G planes that often.


----------



## shampeon

I think it's a 48 equivalent. Yup, you got it stef, it's a tongue-'n-groove plane. It's currently relaxing in a citric acid bath.


----------



## BrandonW

I have a Stanley 48 and I really like it, but I needs a tune-up I think because the tongues and grooves are off a little bit. Still, a great plane to have around and it sure as hell beats firing up the router to do this job.


----------



## CampD

*Smitty*
How do you like those needle files?
and what brand are they?
I'm in the market for a set and value first hand reports.
Thanks


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Camp, I'm afraid there's not much to tell. These came in a box that had a #60 1/2 block plane in it, and I kept them around for the halibut. First time I've used them properly, I'd say. They've got some kind of swedish mark on them, I think. Wish I could tell you more…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Always leery about an LJ whose first and only post is to sell something. Anyway, check out the knob on the no. 6. I've seen a few others with this coloring. Is that just the sapwood of rosewood?

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/50305


----------



## ShaneA

I have some rosewood w/some sap wood. Pretty drastic color difference. It is those dark black streaks or patches that strike me as crazy about rosewood.


----------



## widdle

Red..Tempting..find out where they are and send a lj scout..


----------



## chrisstef

For scotty … Terracotta and berkshire brewing extra pale IPA.










Who's your buddy?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Scotty would call that 'pumpkin.'


----------



## chrisstef

Not after a 6 rack ….. Terracotta brah


----------



## widdle

Here we go…


----------



## ShaneA

Yankees? Really?


----------



## GMatheson

Nothing wrong with the Yankees. It's a lovely beverage container.


----------



## chrisstef

True story Shane but its been a while since the Yankees have been Yankees though so i watch sparingly. Its funny being in CT we're dead in the middle of new york and boston and there's almost a distinct line where allegiances change. South/West of the river - yankees. North/east - red sox. Ive gotta counterbalance my love for the Chiefs with some actual playoff wins.


----------



## ShaneA

The Yankees and Cardinals were bitter rivals of times long ago when we had professional baseball in Kansas City….the good ol days : (


----------



## bandit571

Mini rust hunt today:









Wards Master Quality Hacksaw for $0.00 ( was overcharged for a set of knives, got the saw instaed of the dollar back) $4 for the "Worth" #4.









"New in Box"! BB #4. Bought for $7. Had to put it back together right. Bolt for the chipbreaker was in bass-ackwards. Wasn't even connected to the iron. Once i got it corrected…









nice shavings showed up! Hacksaw will need a new blade. Already started to clean up the worth #4.


----------



## bandit571

Double post??


----------



## OnlyJustME

You find that Union in the wild Shamp?


----------



## shampeon

Got it on eBay. I'd been keeping my eyes open for one, and this one hit the sweet spot of rusty, complete, and an inexpensive Buy It Now price + shipping.

I've noticed that I keep reaching for my Union chisels, but this is my first Union plane.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I've been trying to snag a t&g plane too. What is inexpensive for you? If you don't mind answering. Maybe my goal is too low. I have a Union #8. I think thats the only Union tool i own.


----------



## shampeon

It was around $50 shipped. Not the deal of the century or anything, but not bad. There were a couple of planes I considered without blades for a fair amount cheaper. Send me some 5/16" O1 bar stock and I'll heat treat it for ya.


----------



## bandit571

Flattened the BB#4's iron. Honed a good edge on it. Put everything back the way it is supposed to go, and









Ribbons of pine show up. Buck Brothers irons always need to be flattened, even the $3 replacement irons @ Home Despot. Worked on the chip breaker as well. It was a stamped part!. Got the edge of it to match the iron. Left the frog at factory settings. Thick base casting!.

As for that Worth #4? Iron's back was easier to flatten. CB was NOT. Major work to get it right. Iron had a hollow-ground edge. Got it sharpened up, and a strop trip too. iron does have one nick, that I might try to get fixed, but









For $11, for the two planes? AND, a Wards Master Quality hacksaw. Not too bad a rust hunt. Got a pair of used tires for the front of the van. Rode out a severe T-Storm, with dime sized hail, on the way home.


----------



## shampeon

Man, that Buck Brother's tote looks painful to use, like it was designed by a Cubist. My BB #5 is now a scrub plane, and I rounded the edges of the tote, but this one is even more extreme.

I wonder, considering your dungeon, if you'd even notice a tornado wiping out the rest of the house as you rehab a new lot of planes. 8^)


----------



## bandit571

Both of these will be going on Feebay after while. IF I was going to keep either, it would be the BB#4, WITh a normal tote, of course. It IS a bit awkard to use with THAT tote. The PEXTO/Worth is almost as bad.

I like my Millers Falls shaped totes a LOT better…


----------



## shampeon

Here's the Union 41 post-cleanup with some shavings.









The spring post is stuck tight. I'm on my second round of 3-in-1 oil to loosen it, but I can just loosen the pivot screw to move the fence around until it gets unstuck.


----------



## DanKrager

Shampeon, for years I have used a very effective penetrant which is a 50-50 mix of acetone and transmission fluid. Most recent use, a hopelessly stuck adjuster bolt was finger loose in 5 minutes. 
I saw recently somewhere on the internet that this mix is four times more effective than the best commercial product. How do you measure something like that? 
DanK


----------



## waho6o9

+1 for DanK

That's the best mixture alright.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice job, Shamp. You'll enjoy that plane for sure.

I picked up a pair of users today for $1: a Pexto steel frog smoother and a worlwartwootype jack plane (Stanley) with plastic depth adjuster knob.










Still with good frog adjuter screw, though.










I'll clean up the jack and on the yard sale it goes!


----------



## WhoMe

Cool tool gloats. 
Shamp - That is a real nice Union you have there. It looks like it cleaned up really nicely.

WARNING… WARNING… TOOL GLOAT…...  ... and a little wordy too, sorry…
For all of you who get those great finds that I am totally jealous about, I guess today was my lucky day….
Was coming home from my local Rockler and decided to stop by a 2 antique stores that I had not noticed before in the downtown Fullerton area. Yea, I know, not normally the best place to look for old tools. 
BUT, I stopped in the first one and saw LOTS of really cool antique furniture but did the usual "Do you have any old hand tools?" The naswer was no but looked at the old furniture anyway. Man they don't make stuff like that any more. Well, went to the next shop about 4 doors down and walked in and asked the same question. Got a response, "not sure if this is what you are looking for but we just got these in yesterday and he has not priced them yet." And the wife proceeded to show me 3 planes. A Newer Stanley #6 Type 17 with the plastic adjuster knob, A KK #6 that had a K on each side of the front knob with the 6 in front of the knob (not sure if this is a desirable one), aaannnnnd THIS ONE.









I couldn't believe my luck. If you look carefully, the receipt states $18…. When he said $18, I said, ok (while saying holy crap inside my head), and asked about any more planes. Looked at those and then I paid for the #10 and happily walked out the door While celebrating like crazy inside. 
Looking at it closer, It has no cracks in the sole, a V-logo blade (YAY!!!!) which dates to the type 11 era and a cracked tote that the previously person skillfully repaired with a couple of brass screws. 
BUT for $18, I would have been stupid not getting this since I have been looking for one and ebay is always way up there in prices.

So on the KK#6, anyone know if that is a desirable one or not? Sorry, I didn't get a pic as I was too excited about the #10.


----------



## ShaneA

Great score!


----------



## DanKrager

WhoMe, you walked past a treasure and brought home junk. You'd better dispose of that #10 properly by sending it here BEFORE all the jealousy gets to you!

Great score, man. Gloat worthy indeed.
DanK


----------



## WhoMe

Also, for anyone out there that have the wooden moulding planes, This place had a 1/4" tongue and groove set for $18 each plus 2 larger rounds for $20 each. 
The T+G set did not have matching stamps but looked to be in pretty good shape. The groove one had a couple cracks in the end but they looked like they were not too bad. The other one didn't have any cracks at all. Both seemed to be in pretty good shape other than that and the blades seemed to have a decent amount of life left in them too. The tongue one had all the steel and screws intact with almost no surface rust either. 
Is a price of $18 each good??? I have not checked ebay yet just to see. 
I told them I would think about them for a while.


----------



## WhoMe

Dan, You mean that KK #6


> ?? Yea, I am regretting passing that one up…lol . Besides, I thought you already had a couple of these. I'm sure Don does too….lol
> BUT, if that is a desirable one, I may go back and pick it up if the price is as good as the #10 was. Who is the KK expert out there. Is that you Don


?

I have never seen a #10 up close to this is a new one for me. Even though these were nicknamed Carriage makers rabbet planes in the B+G site, I can see this being useful in other places. Anyone actually use this plane or is it better off as a "shelf princess"

NOW, I am crossing my fingers bit time that when this goes through the evaporust bath, I won't find any cracks in the sidewalls. That would be a bummer if I did. If there are any, they must be really small because there don't seem to be any apparent right now.


----------



## DanKrager

Question: Would it be possible, even practical, to make a "functional" #10 out of a #6 by milling out the sides and installing a T blade?
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

I have no KK's and except for specialty planes like the #10 I'm pretty well set. 
I picture the #10 being used as a panel raiser. It has no fence, so a clamped guide would be needed. 
How did the carriage makers use this plane?
I was being facetious about walking past the treasure. The #10 is the treasure for me.

DanK


----------



## OnlyJustME

Sweet deal Mike!!


----------



## bhog

Nice score Whome.
You suck.


----------



## chrisstef

Mike - ohh yea. You suck. Double suck actually. .


----------



## chrisstef

Now here's some interesting stuff .. About 3/4 of the way down the first paragraph … "Stanley tool and die molds …"

HUGE Antiques House Contents & Tool Estate Sale

http://hartford.craigslist.org/gms/3842890048.html


----------



## widdle

right on whome
Stef..There is probably good tools there,,


----------



## chrisstef

I believe it Widdle. Smells like the guy worked for Stanley. Pics seems to show a machinists shop more than a woodworking shop. The way theyre pimpin this thing i wouldnt be surprised if Brass City Walt hasnt all ready been threw the goods. Hes 2 towns over. If i can weasel my way out there i might try and take a peek. Sounds like its auction style.


----------



## widdle

Funny..that's what i was thinking.Pretty neat…I dont know walt..But you need to tell him to back off ..lol


----------



## widdle

How bout that beam saw in south glastenbury…Craigslist has quite the good stuff in conneticut..


----------



## LukieB

Nice score on the 10 Mike, Congratulations…..and you suck : )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, suck…


----------



## bandit571

Yep, +1 to all that

And, all I get is a couple cheapies









that I have to tune up









Sucks, don't it???


----------



## DanKrager

See? I told you, WM that there was a lot of (sucking) jealousy headed your way!
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

Dan is the kk guy and yes…..you suck big time. I've been looking for a decent price #10 x/x forever.

I do know the kk series is like the Stanley bailey and the k series is like the bedrock. I've held them both and they are excellent users. I believe by bedrock series, its the early bedrock, not the flattop. So the k series has the frog adjuster and the kk does not.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I love me some K series keen kutter. They are a challenge to collect because they aren't real common. Far as I can tell, they are the same as roundy bedrock except for the markings and different wood. Here's my K5


----------



## Mosquito

The Ks have the normal Frog adjustment screw like the newer Baileys, but has the flat frog bedding like the Bedrocks. The KK's also have a thicker tapered iron as I recall from Dan's explanations, but like Don said, Dan's the Keen Kutter expert around here  (And suspiciously absent for a while… hmmm)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I've been missin Dan. Surely he doesn't have a life outside of Lj's;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Maybe he picked back up with his wrestling career…


----------



## waho6o9

Or Dan's sharpening all his plane blades to get those Gossamer shavings.

He only has 100 left to do. Nyuck Nyuck.


----------



## donwilwol

this site http://www.antique-used-tools.com/brtypes.htm references the keen kutter/bedrock types.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## widdle

stylin fer chir..


----------



## ShaneA

I think we are going to need some more pictures Don. That one is sweet.


----------



## BrandonW

Red, that K5 is my go-to plane. I use it more than any other. Yours is a very nice example.

Don, I second Shane's comments. More photos.


----------



## donwilwol

More pictures


----------



## racerglen

No pun intended, but Don that is a sweetheart !
Wow, and nice job as we would expect.
(you did set the bar rather high you know ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks …. I would love to find a few more of these


----------



## chrisstef

Its June fellas … Flip your calenders.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah June! Woodies, Trannies, and Infills (if we do another calendar, we should have a lot more infill shots to share ;-) )


----------



## RGtools

^ why the heck did I not buy a calendar?

Could someone help me grab one?


----------



## JayT

RG, I think you can still order one from Zazzle

They just print them as they are ordered.


----------



## Mosquito

What size? I bought a spare Standard sized one…

Edited: to remove my link since JayT beat me to it

If you look around, I'm sure you can find some good coupon codes. I think I saw a 20% off fathers day code advertised when I grabbed that link


----------



## Airframer

Sweet! Just bought one  Are there plans for a 2014 calender?


----------



## chrisstef

Ill be bowing out of the 2014 calendar production and I didn't even do the hard part last time around lol.


----------



## Mosquito

lol it wasn't so bad


----------



## chrisstef

For a computer genius like yourself Mos, for the slow, ignorant, window lickin hack I am; a different story


----------



## BrandonW

I could help with the next calendar if there's a need.


----------



## JayT

I'd be willing to help, as well. Shouldn't be quite so bad, as we would just have this year's worth of photos to go through instead of everything since the thread started.

Edit: Also, if we know we want to do a calendar, photos can be pulled and saved as they are posted instead of having to go back through all the posts.


----------



## Mosquito

The other thing we did was went around asking people to e-mail, upload, or otherwise send higher resolution images than what usually gets posted here. The 600px wide (or so) limit for LJ makes for fuzzy images in the calendar.

I would be willing to help out again. Last time I created a section on on my webserver for 'Stef to upload images as he got them, and then I compiled them into categories, and created the collages which were then used for the calendar images on Zazzle.

I liked using Zazzle. It made it easy for anyone to order what they want, and it didn't leave someone stuck with a pile of calendars they had to ship, or something like that. Also around Thanksgiving and Christmas time they had a lot of promo codes floating around. I think the best I saw was something like 60% off of calendars or greeting cards, or something like that.


----------



## 33706

does Zazzle accept Paypal?


----------



## Mosquito

Yes they do


----------



## Airframer

Yep they take PayPal. Today is the last day for 20% off also. Use coupon code FATHERSELECT when you check out.


----------



## BrandonW

What if for this next calendar we just chose twelve of the best photos and had one photo for each month. A sexy plane shot of the month, so to speak. Of course, we'd definitely need to make sure we had high rez photos.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I see it for every other month, maybe, but many contributors means more buy-in / interest I think.


----------



## Ripthorn

Or you could have main photo with a few other smaller ones. I am a fan of more infill imagery, but then again, I'm biased


----------



## chrisstef

36 month calendar.


----------



## JayT

Brandon, I'm kind of torn on the calendar pics. I like the idea of one large photo, but also would like to see a good representation of HOPYD contributors. There are quite a few pics on the current calendar where I see it and remember the post or story behind the photo. Either Smitty's or Brian's ideas could work.


----------



## Mosquito

See if we can get 365 pictures together, and make one of those "Page a day" calendars… Though I should mention I dislike page-a-days lol

I do agree with JayT. I like having more images as well, as I enjoy remembering the conversations. But also one large with more small ones around it… but I definitely don't want to be put in charge of choosing what each large image will be lol

Since a lot of us seem to be "regulars" on other threads too, we could even try expanding the contributions to Saws, Workbenches, and the "LJ Swap" contributions as well. I'd probably only go that route if we did indeed go forward with a page-a-day. That could be a LOT of images to fit in 12 months otherwise.

With the last one, I tried to include every picture that 'stef uploaded, and I'm pretty sure I did. A few are in there more than once to fill in categories like "bench planes" and "shavings"


----------



## AnthonyReed

A daily calendar? I will miss too many pictures. I still need Stef to remind me when it is a new month.

Where is Dan?


----------



## donwilwol

who gives a crap about the date, just put all the pictures in a binder!!


----------



## chrisstef

Tony - unless you're pregnant you should get that monthly reminder no?


----------



## BrandonW

You got served!


----------



## pjped

Hand Planing video on vimeo:

LV Low-Angle Jack + Millers Falls 22.

Can't think of a better way to spend the time.

-Pete


----------



## Brit

Just jumping to the end of the post.


----------



## WhoMe

So, uh Pete, were you just doing that to make shavings? If so, you were doing a great job…


----------



## shampeon

What about a cherry tote? Raw:









With BLO/mineral spirits/blonde shellac mix (seen in the mason jar in the background):


----------



## pjped

WhoMe, not just for shavings, although That's been a good enough reason before!
I am making 3 planters for my wife.
I sold my tablesaw in the switch to hand tools, but I still rip with a bandsaw, then glued up the legs and planed them square and to size.





































-Pete


----------



## chrisstef

Nice work there Pete. I could use a half dozen of those around the yard.


----------



## GMatheson

Thems purdy planters Pete.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jim Bode has this one on the 'bay…. Beautiful….


----------



## WhoMe

Ahhh, I see said the blind man as he ran into the wall….
Really nice set of planters you made there Pete. Im sure your wife is quite happy with those.

BTW, what did you finish them with?


----------



## pjped

I let Titebond III soak into the end grain of all the legs and panels, then a thick coat of Benjamin Moore Fresh Start primer… sand that a little, then 3 coats of Benjamin Moore Regal exterior acrylic low lustre.
There is a plastic planter insert inside, so the soil does not touch the wood.


----------



## pjped

Jim Bode gets some of the most amazing finds in remarkable condition… but you must pay.


----------



## Airframer

This ones for Brandon.. Some Purpleheart shavings for this evening…


----------



## terryR

Smitty, my b-day is Oct 31, lemme know if you need my shipping address for that SW19…


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks, Eric! At least it's not hideously purple, yet.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I was glad to see we could still order the calendars. Twas before my time on LJ's, but I can't think of a better calendar for my newly remodeled shop.


----------



## bandit571

Just got a small package in the mail. Wards Master #3! Everything is in good order, except the bolt between the iron and the chipbreaker. It is MIA. Contacted the seller. maybe a stanley one will fit?


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks Pete. Gonna be refinishing a couple of wooden sliding doors exposed to all the nasties of outside and looking at what people do for ideas.

Nice looking curlies there Airframer.


----------



## LukieB

*Ian*, that cherry tote looks sweet, very nice work.

*Smitty*, Saw that this morning on my regular "stanley sweetheart" ebay search. That thing is sweet, pun intended : ) If only I had the spare $285 he's asking….but I need another block like I need another hole in my head. Very cool though.

*Pete*, Excellent work on the planters, those things look awesome.


----------



## bandit571

It came in a bag, today









Missing the bolt between the iron and the chipbreaker. Looks to have been that way awhile. Top edge of the iron was prretty beat up. Almost down to the WARDS MASTER, Quality logo stamped on it. Might be a WWII issue?









Note the "plastic" adjuster knob. Iron wasn't too bad, just a blond hair out of square. Sole was actually very clean









Even if the sides weren't. Found a Dunlap bolt to fit between the iron and CB. Have another such bolt on the way. Along with a Dunlap lever cap, 1-3/4" wide iron and CB. The Dunlap West Germany plane is getting an up-grade, of sorts. Iron on the Wards plane has the numbers "444" stamped into it, alongside the slot. Ring any bells?

Also looking at a GROZ #3 right now. NIB, no less…


----------



## shampeon

Here's the Millers Falls No. 10 with a cherry and maple knob to go with the cherry tote. Made of cutoffs from the tote and a piece of flamed maple scrap. Same finish as the tote: BLO, mineral spirits, shellac mix.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice tote and knob there Ian.

Speaking of Millers Falls… anyone have a knob for a Buck Rogers 709 by chance?


----------



## donwilwol

wait, you have a Buck Rogers??? How'd you sneak that one by?

I like the #10 Ian. Nice job.


----------



## bandit571

A wee bit of sharpening tonight, and a refurb









Buck Brothers #4 vs Black Cherry edge grain. I think it might be sharp enough. Next









That WWII era Wards master #3 after a little refurbbing









and a trip along some Pine. That BB#4 had a bad sole, had to run it on the beltsander for a while. About like it's iron, BIG hollow in the middle. It would cut, but not all the way across. After it was flattened a bit, it would cut a lot better.

Wards #3. Sole was near flat, sides were cleaned up. Frog got a little time on the beltsander as well. Haven't found out if this is a Stanley or a Sargent made plane. There is not one piece of Brass to be found on it, either.


----------



## Mosquito

*Don* I don't have it yet, but someone offered it to me (along with a Craftsman #78 equivalent, a spoke shave, and an egg beater drill that I think might be a handyman) for a price I couldn't refuse. Not sure how long it will be before it gets to me, but I know it will be a few weeks yet. It's missing the front knob though :-(


----------



## pjped

Here is an interesting Wood Plane, (foreground) a *JPBO TOPPS* from Denmark: 21" (533mm) length, Lignum Vitae sole, adjustable mouth, 2.48" (63mm) wide iron.

It is missing the lever cap - I may make one. If anyone has a lever cap for this plane please let me know!














































The handle has great balance, and the handle is very comfortable.

-Pete


----------



## pjped

*Woodie Problem???*










Various E.C. Emmerich's, Ulmia's, and a Mathieson Fore Plane

Oh, and a nice user-made toted smoother in the background waiting for a Ray Isles carbon steel iron from Tools for Working Wood.


----------



## JayT

Problem? I don't see any problem other than you may meed a few more woodies.

Nice collection! I particularly like that JPBO TOPPS.


----------



## Mosquito

Very sweet collection Pete. I agree with Jay, that JPBO TOPPS is pretty slick looking. I would like to make a toted coffin smoother at some point too. Gotta get my wooden jointer done first though lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pete, those are indeed some tasty specimens you've chosen. I mean, wow… Are they as good to use as they are to look at? Thanks for sharing!

Postman dropped of a box from the 'bay containing eight Education Sheets by Stanley. All suitable for framing, btw. 










And plane content is needed in this post, too.


----------



## pjped

Smitty, 
Love that LN LA Smoother!!! Those prints are cool too, especially the chisel.

To be honest the only ones I've used out of those pics are the:
Mathieson Fore plane - feels like it's made of granite and blade takes a very sharp edge.
Toted smoother - a little light but despite a wide mouth it works well.
ECE Primus 711 - Planes cherry like nothing else I have, lateral adjustment is a PIA, though.

Pete


----------



## CampD

Last nights haul for $30.
Neighbors father is going into a nursing home and they are cleaning out his house to get ready to sell it.
Tells me he has tons of tools and they want it all gone.
Couple stanley screwdrivers, hand drills and a Stanley Defiance same size as a #3.
1/4 sockets are 1/2 craftsman and snap-on. These will be put in my traveling tool box.
I grabbed the ball joint fork as I broke mine and in time will need it.

Defiance pic, its a nice size and I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## RGtools

So much eye candy today. Can't focus.


----------



## donwilwol

Pre-lat #8. Shined up and ready for….....well….for me to admire.


----------



## DanKrager

Ian, thanks for posting the inspiration to push me on re: cherry tote and knob. I'm missing a knob for a Stanley #3 and so I'll make the knob and tote from some wild cherry I have. I love the looks and feel of a well oiled cherry tote and knob. I may get inspired to go ape and make for all my planes…!
DanK


----------



## pjped

Don W,

That looks nice. I like the totes and knobs on those pre-lateral planes a lot, just great lines - how is the tote size?

-Pete


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, Ian digging the MF no 10. I've been watching for a type 2 no. 10. Mf's can be a challenge to collect.


----------



## donwilwol

A type 2 MF #10 was one of my first complete restores.



















Pete, the tote is the same as most Stanley except its raised on a pedestal which give the allusion its bigger, and give room for the palm of your hand.

If you look at my Bailey Tool Co, you see its raised with an additional piece of tote.


----------



## Wally331

Made this little krenov scrub plane last week, it's a whole lot nicer on the arms then the number 5.








Yeah, it's pretty rough, I wanted to see if it could be done and not have the wedge slip. So far it works 









I also finished(mostly) the first side of my first infill plane. Waiting on my order of steel for the bottom from mcmaster carr now.


----------



## CL810

Listing of collection on ebay. If this eBay post has already been mentioned I missed it.

If you have 13k to spare it could be yours.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Some nice stuff there but it doesn't look like 13k worth to me. I think he has 1 too many 0 in the number.


----------



## thedude50

Hey guys I just wanted to say hello a hope your all well


----------



## OnlyJustME

Whoa, a drive by Lancing. Doing well here. Hope you're in good health too.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree OJM… I was looking at it and trying to figure out where he came up with that $13,000 number, or even the $10,000 opening bid…


----------



## bandit571

Just got done with a handle refinish









On a Wards Master #3 that came in a mailing bag….


----------



## DaddyZ

Wait for Monday - Pics Coming

I went to a Estate Sale before Work Today… Spent $100

Approx 10 Planes & 6 Braces

I didn't even bother to Add them all up, Just made an offer & he accepted

Prize - a Bedrock type 7 608C - Priced at $25

DaddyZ Happy Daddy


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds like a hell of a score Pat.


----------



## BrandonW

You suck, Pat!


----------



## shampeon

While I was fresh from shaping the cherry tote from scratch, I decided to repair some other totes with broken horns to replace the varnished hardwood totes from a couple of my Millers Falls planes. Here's how I did it.

First, use a wooden parallel clamp and a cross-cut sled to make a straight cut across the broken tote. Here I'm demonstrating with an unbroken hardwood tote, but you get the idea:









You need a straight cut to get a good glue joint. I clean up the saw marks with a plane held upside down in a vise, pulling the tote across the blade.

Then find a piece of wood that matches the tote. This is usually kind of hard, unless you happen to have Brazilian rosewood stashed away somewhere. Orient the grain of the replacement piece to match the grain on the tote. To make shaping easier use the same parallel clamp/table saw sled technique to cut the piece at an angle. And use the same upside down plane trick to get the glue surface flat. Add some glue to the top of the tote, put the replacement piece on top, and rub the pieces back and forth to get a friction set on the glue. I've found that clamping doesn't work very well, as it tends to pull the pieces apart and causes a more visible glue line.

Here I'm using some East Indian rosewood, which is the closest match I had:









After the glue has fully cured, sketch the profile of the horn on the side of the replacement piece, grab a rasp, and go to town. I have this crappy combo 1/2" flat/half-round rasp from the days when I didn't know much about tools that it turns out is perfect for shaping totes.









After shaping with the rasp, go through your sandpaper grits starting from 80. If you're dyeing the wood to match, don't go too high with the grits so the dye can penetrate.

Then drill through the bottom of the post hole to get a hole in the top before using a 7/16" brad point bit to countersink the hole for the post screw.

With any luck, you'll have an invisible repair. But that's the best case scenario. Here's a (I think) mahogany tote repair that in real life is a decent match from a few feet away, but is pretty clear in the photo.









Here's another rosewood repair that looks great from the sides, but is pretty obvious right now on the top:








Hopefully a few more Danish oil coats will mellow the contrast.

Here's the MF No. 15 with the mahogany tote, the MF No. 10 with cherry, and the rosewood tote for my No. 22.









Which reminds me, anyone have an extra knob/tote screw post & brass knob set they'd like to trade? I've gone through all my spares on this project, and need one more set for the No. 22. I've got some shop-made Stanley 45 blades I can offer, or…. I can also offer some home-roasted coffee beans (ask Don for a reference).


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nicely done Ian. I prefer to go the opposite route and don't even bother trying to match the wood. I think it adds more character and a little bit of flair.


----------



## chrisstef

^ Can never have too much flair OJM.


----------



## OnlyJustME

^ i thought i destroyed all those pictures of me from that job. lol


----------



## shampeon

OJM: I like that. It's like a cummerbund. Classy.


----------



## donwilwol

Definitely good coffee. I wish I had some extra brass pieces.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I might have some Ian. I'll PM you if I round some up. Nice work on the handles.


----------



## shampeon

Thanks, Red.

Oh, and DanK, I'd love to see some pics of cherry knob/tote if you get around to making them.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Thanks Ian. It's all dressed up to party.


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, Shamp, there will be pictures. I tend to forget the before pics, and get distracted (easily done) working on making it work and look nice. So now it looks nice and works well, too late for the before!

I'm looking for a profile of a short knob for this plane.

That's one fine tote and knob you did in cherry! I hope mine looks half that good. Wild cherry is a bit darker than that pictured.

I just bought a broken rosewood tote and tall knob with brass nuts and stems from Jim Bode. Repaired the tote and put it on that nice #5 my neighbor tried to give me. It came out nice and he was THRILLED! I needed a brass nut for my own restore, so I have two extra stems and a tall rosewood knob in good condition.
DanK


----------



## shampeon

Dan: I measured the low knob on my Type 11 Stanley #7:









Hope this helps.


----------



## WhoMe

Dan, if the knob dimensions from shampeon don't work, I have a Type 11 #3 I can get dimensions from if you need them with a pic.


----------



## DanKrager

It's the same size as the Defiance 1244 pictured earlier in these posts. Doh, I could use that knob as a pattern!
I also need to get the after picture of the #5 that I just put the handle on. It does look nice. 
Sorry for the trouble you went to because I didn't think first. Thanks, fellas.
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Friday Nite Pic:


----------



## OnlyJustME

show off


----------



## WhoMe

well that is a really uncommon 10 1/4
yea, you are a show off


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

WhoMe called the #10 1/2, it's the right answer.. Very cool, adjustable-mouth goodness. No hard feelings.


----------



## Airframer

Took my SW #3C for a test drive after finally sharpening it up… I think it will do nicely..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ And the "C" for that is cool. Haven't seen it first-hand on a little guy, I know they're out there. Looking good, AF!


----------



## LakeLover

So how do you guys Photoshop them nice wood shavings?


----------



## donwilwol

*LakeLover*, I don't know how everyone else does it, but I order my shavings from Dan.

*Eric*, gorgeous looking 3C. It looks like you brought the iron back from the edge!

*Smitty*, I've wanted a 10x for a long time. I wonder how much I'd use it though. I'd never turn down a good deal, but have often had the urge to just buy one and get it over with. I'll be interested in your thoughts after you've had it a while.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Every time I make a large breadboard I really wish I had a no. 10. My rabbet block plane wasn't much help here:









Yours is a beaut Smitty. I'll get one eventually. Either that or the LN 610.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, the 'bs' flag is going up on that one. You don't order your shavings from Dan; you have the magic poplar that yields shavings awesomeness. Trying to throw us off the scent, or ??

And I'm right with you on the #10x. One thing I did decide was the adjustable mouth being priority if I'd ever pull the trigger. That limited me to the Type 1 #10 1/2, and was a great stall tactic. Then this one caught me eye and I closed the deal. How useful will it be? We'll see. But it's 'over with.' I'll post whenever it comes in handy; still working that through in my mind (which could take awhile…).

W-Me edited his guess of the #10 1/2 (?)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Oh, the #610 is still on my Dreams list…


----------



## Airframer

Thanks Smitty. This one doesn't have the C on it but the bottom is pretty groovy ;-)

*Don* - yeah the blade had a nasty bend and twist in the upper half that prevented it from being adjusted laterally. Lets just say it took some "Persuading" with my 2.5lb persuader to get it flat again.

Here is where it started..


----------



## LukieB

Pat, sounds like a nice haul, but you know the rules…pics or it didn't happen : )

I had a pretty nice haul yesterday myself.










#3 Type 11

#4 Type 7

#4-1/2 Type 9

#5 Type 18

#5-1/4 Type 13

#5-1/2 Type 9

#6 Type 18

#7 Type 14

My father in law tells me he bought a radial arm saw from a fella here in town who had a ton of old tools. Apparently going through a divorce and selling off his entire collection. He gave me his number, I went over to his place last night.

I was amazed at all the stuff he had in his garage. But what caught my eye first was the 2 sets of Stanley bench planes including fractionals. 3-8 In the smooth bottom variety and a 2-8 set in the corrugated variety…. yes 2 through 8 as in 2C.

He said he would like to see them stay together in sets, I couldn't touch what he was asking for the corrugated set but we came to an agreement on the smooth bottom set minus the #8…Which I may go back for, I was just tapped out on cash

So after he had taken all my money he asks if I wanna see the rest. So he takes me in the house.

As soon as I walk in I get an idea as to why his wife is demanding money for the tools (and possibly why they are getting divorced)

The most amazing collection I've seen to date. This dude's got it bad. Taking up an entire large room and part of another (I'm guessing what should have been the living room and dining room) Maybe a dozen or so Antique pedal driven scroll saws and lathes, probably 50 different drills and braces, and the giant glass case of more planes and other high dollar stuff. I did snap 1 lousy cell phone pic…










The first thing that caught my eye was the 4 different #1s. Two different Stanleys, a bronze Lie Nielsen, and one of Patrick Leach's 601 Bedrocks…..They were so cute. I counted 16 different #2 sized planes including another 2C in even nicer shape than the other I had just seen. Probably a dozen different boxwood ivory tipped plow planes, A 72 chamfer, a minty 45, and a mint…and I mean mint Sweetheart 97 chisel plane. Being a sweetheart guy, I thought it would look nice in my collection so I made him an offer I thought was reasonably strong (I've seen what they go for on the Bay) He replied that it had never been used and that Patrick Leach had offered him $600 for it, politely declining my offer.

That's alright I like my bed better than the couch anyway.

But I think I made a friend, we're gonna carpool to Sunday's Rocky Mountain Tool Collector's meeting together. He's gonna sell some stuff down there. I will keep everyone posted as to how the rest of this stuff all gets sold off. Could be a ebay seller you'll want on your favorite sellers list…


----------



## Mosquito

Dang Lukie, that sounds like quite the impressive collection the guy's got. Will be interested to see how things go


----------



## waho6o9

Very good Lucas!

That's one heck of a collection, thanks for keeping us updated.

Amazing.


----------



## DanKrager

Does he have the coveted Stanley #444 dovetailer?
DanK


----------



## LukieB

Dan, not that I saw, but he was telling me he had even more stuff in the basement that he had to go through. Are you in the market for a 444? : )


----------



## DanKrager

It's on the wish list (in my case the bucket list), but maybe not in the bank… you know what I mean? Will restore…
DanK


----------



## bhog

Awesome score lukie.


----------



## LukieB

Yeah, I know what you mean, that's how I feel about the 97 I made on offer on, on my bucket list but not in the bank. But I had to throw out an offer, doubt I'll see one that nice anytime soon.

Hog, Thanks, nice to see you round these parts.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sounds like quite the adventure Lucas. Pretty cool…..and you know who wants that t13 no. 5 1/4;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Nice addition luke. What was the price on the C's? Why was he asking more for them do you know? Only the 2C would be worth more if it was am early type.


----------



## LukieB

*BRK*, I thought to myself, "I got that one sold" when I saw it was a T-13. It's in pretty rough shape japanning wise, will probably get the full treatment unless you wanna make an offer as is. I'll be in touch

*Don*, I'm under the impression that a 2c no matter the type, is rarer than a #1. They don't command the same price, but I think there's less of them out there. Here's one recently sold

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-Stanley-No-2C-Plane-CORRUGATED-Bottom-RARER-THAN-A-No-1-/321122961431?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac46b8817

When I asked what he wanted for the set, he said "I don't know, I'd have to add em all up, but probably in the 6-7 hundred dollar range"

I just chuckled and said, OK nevermind.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lukie, very tempting indeed… The resistance force is strong with you…

Here's where I gave in to today. Showing of a T11 #5 for all of $3.00










Just a bit of refurb needed, eh? Of course, I could aggravate and use it as-is. ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cuts fine once I flipped the iron and engaged the frog w/ it's adjuster screw.


----------



## OnlyJustME

leave as is and use it for a scrub. you'll never mistake which one was for scrub use.


----------



## Ripthorn

I've been working away on the infill shoulder planes, but a recent development promises to help on future builds. Suffice it to say that I have come into possession of a CNC milling machine, along with a few other metalworking goodies. The mill will allow me to draw out my designs in CAD, and let the mill do all the precise cutting for me. Is it cheating? Maybe. Is it so freakin' awesome? TOTALLY!


----------



## OnlyJustME

it all depends on your rules for the game. not cheating if you dont mind the metal parts cut by machine. it is cheating if you call it 100% hand made. either way, it's still awesome.


----------



## bandit571

At work, when this stuff comes through the system, we call it "Angel Hair". Of course, AT work, stuff like this would be grindings from plastic bottles. Here at the shop, it is from Black Cherry..









WR #4 V3


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Done, OJM…


----------



## waho6o9

Working smarter and not harder works for me, CNC away Brian T.
make those fine infills. Oh yeah.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sat. Nite Pic: making a wider board, Pt. 2…


----------



## bandit571

Edge grain work









By Jack Jr.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice, Bandit.

Where's my buddy, ScottyBYo?


----------



## Airframer

I'll play along.. 4,5 and 6 plus freshly sharpened blades and some cedar = way too much fun..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That is such a sweet pile… Well done, Sir. It's a good kinda tired, right?


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks to a tip from LJ JayT, my wife and I stopped at an antique store in Russell, KS. We were on our way to Denver for a conference (not the kind of conference the IRS sponsors-line dancing will NOT be involved). The shop owner has a nice selection of militaria, antique radios, dolls and bunches of hand tools. He estimated that only about 30% of his hand tool inventory is displayed. He has a Stanley No.45 in its original wooden box (without the lid) and the complete set of cutters in very good condition. He's asking $375-I don't know enough to even know if that's a fair price. He's got lots of hand planes, including the radius plane in good condition. No tools walked out of the store with me, but we do have to pass through Russell, KS on the way home, so who knows?

We stopped in Blackwell, OK at a flea market and picked up a few new pieces, including a block plane with an adjustable mouth. I also got a folding rule, a couple of saw sets and a squirrel tail plane (I haven't taken it apart yet so I don't know the manufacture or model yet). I'll put up a few pics after we get home.

Thanks for the tip, JayT! I hope I didn't give away too much information and people start going to your "fishing hole".


----------



## Airframer

Yes.. yes it is ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Radius plane?


> Like a #196? How much


??


----------



## chrisstef

I need to find that rusty plane honey hole around here. Ive got my spot for chisels but no planes yet.


----------



## terryR

Lucas, nice score! I'm afraid you may be describing the way my house looks in 15 years…if the divorce word doesn't interfere!  Looks like that guy had the disease real bad!

Love your bence shots, Smitty! Always looks like something being built…nothing is staged like mine appear.

Rip, congrats on the CNC. Can't wait to see the results!

Rip, Don, any others making their own planes…what thickness of steel are you using (without making me re-read a bunch of blogs) for the sides, soles, and blades? 3/16?


----------



## donwilwol

*Terry* here is what I have used

sides, 1/8" (I like precision ground, but its not required)

sole, 1/2" (assuming you'll be pinning of some sort. 1/4 would be fine for welding.) I've used 3/8" with good success on smaller ones.(I like precision ground, but its not required)

Iron 1/4" O-1, (precision ground)


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Don. Ordering steel today for next JL Swap…and whatnot…


----------



## DonBroussard

@Smitty- More like a Stanley 113. I really don't remember how much he was asking, but I don't remember thinking the price was out of line for the condition.


----------



## bandit571

Father's day gifts ordered, for me:

Iron, chipbreaker with bolt, and a Dunlap lever cap. Arrive Monday.

Iron and cutter group, 2" wide, should ship on Monday

A Groz #3, and a Windsor #3, still awaiting sale. Might be here next friday. I do have a plan for that Windsor one…...

Five items on their way, I hope. So far, so good. Might even have a bit left over in Paypal, in case I see anything else…


----------



## ScaleShipWright

today's rust-diving ended with this German clone of a 102 block:










The label ends with "tum"; any German planes expert out there? (Es wäre wunderbar!!!)










I disassembled and took a couple of photos before scrubbing and putting it in vinegar:


----------



## johnstoneb

Now that my shop is mostly finished I can get started on some other projects. It's time to start on the planes I accumulated over the winter. The first one is this #3 type 19. I got this for $21 plus shipping.
















I took it apart and ran it through the dishwasher this got all the loose dirt, grease and spider webs off it then into the electrolysis. This is the #3 after about 2 hours in the soup boiling away.










A couple more hours I'll pull it out and see what it looks like might get it cleaned up this evening.


----------



## CampD

Random sunday night pic giving the jack plane a spin.










Had to make a wide glue up and here I'm taking down high spots.


----------



## LukieB

Just got home a little while ago from the Rocky Mountain Tool Collectors meeting. Told myself I wasn't gonna buy anything. But you know how that goes…..










A #3 type-15, a #60 Sweetheart spokeshave, and a #1 set of Stanley trammel points.

And then there was this…..



















I saw it during the "open sale" time, but i didn't really pay attention to it because of the price, and it not being a sweetheart. Then at the no-reserve auction, the guy takes it over to the auction table. I couldn't resist, crack in the handle, no cutters, but otherwise seems complete. I will be selling this, most likely on fee-bay.

Unless of course, one of you can't resist…..PM me if interested


----------



## chrisstef

I took it apart and ran it through the dishwasher this got all the loose dirt, grease and spider webs off it then into the electrolysis.

I would be out of the house so damn fast …. lol.


----------



## donwilwol

I would be out of the house so damn fast …. lol.

And I wouldn't want to come back for a month!


----------



## chrisstef

I mean seriously, I can see my wife opening the dishwasher, pulling out the top rack of baby bottles and such, pulling out the lower rack, and "Ohh hell no he didn't" ... nothing but Stef's heels seen runnin. Giddy on up.


----------



## bandit571

Got sniped out of two NIB planes last night, and a couple "parts" items. Went with the "Buy it now" option on a couple others. GOT THEM!

Ran the price up on one of the NIB Planes, though. Payback for the sniper. $18.00 for a Windsor #33 that I can walk into a Harbor Freight store and buy @ ~$9…........( Sound of that evil laugh at the end of Def Leppard's "Rock of Ages" song)


----------



## DaddyZ

Pics or it didn't Happen, Estate Sale All for 1 low price $ 100 Find

First a family of Planes









Second a family of Braces









Couple of Part # 5's









Stanley 9-1/4









Stanley Transitional (Base has # Wore away)









Stanley 4-1/2 (Missing Blade & Breaker)









Couple # 5's 









Ohio Tools # 7









Bedrock 608 Type 7









Notice the Sticker









Just A Little Porn to Enjoy


----------



## JayT

Geez, Pat, you basically bought a 608 for a decent price and got a bunch of other stuff thrown in for free.

Nice haul and definitely deserving of a you suck!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Pat, that should keep you busy for awhile! Unless your DonW, then you'd be done restoring them already. Nice Score!


----------



## chrisstef

Pat - you suck. Lemme say it again … you suck. A friggin 608 with a sticker …. Lukie might dry hump you for that.

Those 12" braces are wicked cool too. If you're ever interested in parting with one maybe we could swap something. Im doing some hunting this coming weekend maybe ill come back with something cool.


----------



## LukieB

Pat, most excellent score there man!!! How come none of the estate sales I go to have anything like that.

Congratulations on your score….and you suck : )


----------



## waho6o9

DaddyZ rocks! Great score on the rust hunt.

Yeah buddy.


----------



## Mosquito

Who was it that was looking for a threaded knob for the #45, and have they(you) found it yet?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rosewood-Front-Knob-Stanley-No-45-for-Left-Fence-with-Boss-/181155946217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2dbc5ee9


----------



## BrandonW

That was me; thanks for the link, Mos. It's a little more than I want to pay for a knob though. I'm currently using a #220 knob and it's fine for the time being.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Alright, I can't help myself. Another vintage vs. new issue I think about often: vintage vs new irons/blades.

I recently read "The Handplane Book" by Garrett Hack, here's what he says:

"It wasn't until the develpment of the Stanley-Bailey bench planes the thin irons became standard, presumably because sharpening them was easier. These thin iron are simply too thin to resist the high stresses of smoothing all but soft and more easily worked wood (which the planes were really designed for). Under great cutting pressure the thin iron deflects and vibrates or chatters. No amount of tuning can really prevent this problem in diffecult woods."

I've read what Don and a few other think about this topic. I don't have the knowledge and experience most of you do, but I appreciated a respected source, such as Hack, addressing this issue with vintage irons….which I happen to agree with.

I prefer O2 blades anyway, so I feel like I am comparing apples to apples. But the newer, thicker blades seem to work better for me on harder to plane woods. Especially my beloved QSWO.

Lastly, I hate to be so "time is money" about woodworking, but I've often resented the time I've had to put in an old iron. I can get O2 Hock blades on amazon for 30some bucks all day. Sometimes I'd rather do that than spend a couple hours on an old iron.

Anyway, I'm sure some disagree, but I'm interested to hear your take, Red


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Under great cutting pressure the thin iron deflects and vibrates or chatters."

Has this happened to you on QSWO?

And, FWIW, it really doesn't matter to me either way, because I'm not replacing my stock irons until I use them up. Just not money well spent…


----------



## BrandonW

I tend to agree with Red and Hack on this one. I have a number of planes with older, original Stanley irons, which work fine, but the planes I grab for the most have newer, thicker irons. Not a very scientific answer, but I do prefer the newer irons, especially on the few planes I abuse the most.


----------



## shampeon

I think a thicker iron is more forgiving of a less-than-perfect setup, since it'll bulldoze through even if, e.g. the cap iron mating surface is poor. But I haven't noticed any real difference between my Hock and vintage irons once I've taken the time to prep the plane, get the iron good and sharp, and get the iron cap seated fully. Squirrely grain is squirrely grain, and punishes all shortcuts.

I also see the advantage of thinner irons when it comes to regrinding bevels, which you'll eventually have to do with Hock blades and other thick blades. I didn't particularly like having to open up the mouth of my #7 to get the Hock blade to fit, either.

Hock O1 blades are good quality and not too expensive. I'm with Smitty, though, and will use up my vintage irons before buying (or making) replacements.


----------



## donwilwol

think about what a well tuned Stanley Bailey plane is to its iron. Its resting against an almost solid piece of cast (frog). Now if it's NOT resting against a nice flat frog, then the thicker the better.

I agree that a thicker iron is more forgiving. It makes tuning less important. Go thick enough and you really don't care. Take a look at a brese plane. Its 1/4" thick iron with almost no back support. It just doesn't need it.

I've never had a Stanley Bailey vintage plane vibrate or chatter after tuning. And yes some take some time to tune.

And you are correct that some irons, especially the later ones take a lot of work. If I was flat out, my time was worth $30 an hour or more, and I needed a plane tuned, then I'd buy the Hock iron as well. As a matter of fact, I'd probably just buy a LN plane.

There is nothing wrong with buying aftermarket irons if that's what you choose to do. They work right out of the box pretty much, they look good, they have a sort of cool factor, and they are not really that expensive in relation to some of the crap we buy. But, it's just my opinion you're buying them as a choice, not a necessity to quality work.


----------



## bandit571

I have ONE new iron, and it is on the plane it came with.

I have mostly old irons, even a SW or two. Not that hard to get sharp….

I wonder how much it is about the sharpness of the iron, vs HOW one uses the plane? As in what technique works the best as you push a plane along?

Why is it that the first "upgrade" people THINK they need is a new, "thicker" iron? I have a "Hardware Store Brand" plane with a very thick, tapered iron, and a chipbreaker. It is every bit as thick as a "Hock" iron at the business end.

"Can't take the time to sharpen an old iron" Ok, what happens when that "new" one needs work?

It really does NOT take all that long to hone a decent edge on a vintage iron, once the edge is sharpened up. Once a year to do that…..

Maybe the upgrade (really??) is not so much to better the plane, but to assage the ego of the plane's owner? "Look at THIS! I added a Brand NEW iron to this old Stanley! Of course, the iron did cost more than the plane in rides in. But it IS an upgrade! " Whatever floats your boat….

A thin iron USES a chipbreaker as a stiffener, so it doesn't deflect. That is why that so much attention is on where the edges meet? Frog supports only so much backwards flex. Adjust that to get rid of any chatter, since that is the iron flexing back a bit.

I have yet to find any reason to replace a perfectly good iron, just to put on a "New & Improved" version of it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty- The only time I have had chatter is when it was frog related. As Brandon said, I don't have a scientific answer, I've just had better results with thicker irons. Especially for smoothing. Even vintage thicker irons (union, keen kutter) as Dan has. I like to think I'm competent at tuning planes, but I don't have much else to compare to.

Bandit- Your response was fairly dramatic. I was merely trying to have a discussion. While on this forum, I am careful not to insult your preference in planes or irons. However, it often seems as though you have an axe to grind with anyone who prefers more expensive tools. 
I don't have money to burn. But if would like to take some of the cash I've made from woodworking, and buy a blade that is flat and ready to go, instead of spending the time and abrasives to get an old one ready….I don't believe that means I have a problem with my "ego" as you suggested.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Red, fair enough. I go with my gut often enough, no reason you shouldn't go where the music takes you, either.


----------



## shampeon

One other point in favor of the Hock and other replacement blades is that you're basically assured that the heat-treatment/temper was done correctly and there aren't any pits to grind away.

I think both Red and bandit are on the same page in at least one way: use the tool, don't futz around. For Red, that means getting a quality iron sharpened, honed, and on the plane so it can get right to work. For bandit, that means get the plane in working order so it can get right to work. The rest is just implementation details.


----------



## bandit571

Even Pros need to watch the pennies, now and then.

As I said, I haven't seen anything to make me "upgrade' any plane, just for the sake of saying I did.

Have no "axe" to grind, it is their cash, afterall.

Maybe a little real life test program? One vintage plane + it's original iron vs the same plane and a "New & Improved iron". Both irons would be sharpened up and ready to go, Pick a "normal" grained board, and a "squirrely" grain board. A couiple swipes to set things up, COUNTING the swipes. Plane is set up, and the sole waxed. This would be all about the iron. The plane will remain the same, for both irons. Photos and videos are required.

Looking for:

Ease of use
Quality of the cut
edge retension and how well each stays sharp
any tear-out?
any chatter?

Full report,IF you please.


----------



## donwilwol

If money was no object, what would you do? I think I'd go Hock ( or some after market) for my users, but then I'm not at all afraid to admit I have an ego. Remember, the guy with the most tools wins.


----------



## bandit571

If you ego is assaged by throwing away the old, "bad" irons, send them to me.

Could not care less about others "Egos", that is their problem in life.

Ps: it took maybe 30 minutes to get a Buck Brothers 2" iron, flat, mirror polished on the back, edge dressed to 25 degrees and honed razor sharp. And i used a strop on it. Placed back in the BB#4, it made full width shavings that I could read this computer screen through.

Like i said, it does not take a lot of time. maybe do it on a lunch break???


----------



## ShaneA

Good stuff fellas. There is probably something to be said about the time factor. If you have limited shop time that would be better spent, either in production or happiness, by not putting the extra effort into the vintage iron, the Hock/aftermarket solution seems like a good choice. Maybe even the "cheaper" choice in the long run. I do think the new ones have a cool factor, and if your budget allows it, I say put it in there…make some shavings, take some pictures and let me enjoy vicariously your creations. There are so many ways to skin these cats, I enjoy the all view points and appreciate the chance to steal more knowledge from this site. Its a long journey, enjoy the ride.


----------



## Mosquito

Drat, missed out on a $50 #605 today :-(


----------



## donwilwol

I picked up a $30 pre-lat #5. When did I get started on those! No Hock iron for that one, ego or not!

$50 605, that hurts.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I hear ya Shane. I probably over-analyze the time to money thing more than most. Deep down, I'm just trying to get best results. Probably sounds like I don't like vintage, but I do….a lot.

Bandit- I took the drama bait once, not gonna do it again. I'll just go back to disregarding most of your posts.


----------



## Mosquito

Saw it on Craigslist, and called the guy this afternoon. Talked to him about it, but apparently he had someone from California interested that was sending him a check. He said if it falls through I'm the first to know. Well, he called me while I was driving home from work to let me know that he got the check in the mail today, and that he'll be cashing it and mailing the plane out. Assuming the check is good I lost out on that one… oh well, probably didn't need it, but I couldn't pass up trying to grab a #605 for $50


----------



## donwilwol

The problem with a $50 605! You buy it telling yourself it worth double that so you can always get your money back. The problem is to get your money back you need to sell it. Next thing you know you've got 4 or 5, all a little different so you can't really sell any of them. Your wife thinks you've gone nuts and your kids…......well they thought you were nuts since they were about 12. Wait….did I say that out loud?


----------



## bandit571

Really? Drama Posts is it now?

Test done yet?

Have a #5, that is getting a "make-over" this week. It is a Dunlap #5 with the West German iron. Didn't like the the #3 sized cap iron, with a red-headed bolt instead of a normal lever. Thatis now corrected. Frog angle is about 50 degrees, though. Tried a normal 2" iron, was just about 2mm too wide??? Hmmm. well maybe a "Made in West Germany" iron will pas muster around here.

Have a few other parts on their way. Projects involving a plane or two I have. Igor is getting the Dungeon Shoppe set up. Even fixed a water leak down there today!

Someone wishes to "ignore ' me??? Yawnnnnnn BFD!


----------



## Mosquito

Regarding stock/vintage irons vs new, I've got an O1 Hock in my #4 1/2, and an IBC (Not a Rob Cosman, just the IBC replacement blade) A2 in my #5 1/2. Is it better than the vintage/original blade? In my case, yes. The original blades were badly pitted on the back by the cutting edge. Rather than trying to find a V logo #5 1/2 iron for less than the $38 I paid for the IBC, I just bought the IBC instead. The #4 1/2 hock replacement was the same story.

My preference between the two? I'm not really sure. I use the IBC blade a lot more often, but that may very well be because it's in the plane I use the most often. I did use the #4 1/2 quite bit before getting the #5 1/2. I like that the O1 is a little easier to sharpen, but I like that I don't have to sharpen the A2 as often… But, I also have nothing against vintage, since that's what I use in everything else lol I guess for me, if I had to replace an iron, I'd probably go new, but otherwise I'll leave 'em at stock.

But in terms of shape, I much prefer the IBC over the Hock. The square corners just bugs me lol


----------



## Mosquito

*Don* yeah… luckily I had Al here to prevent me from starting a Bedrock collection last time I encountered one lol. Though I admit, for $50 I probably would have kept it and started one… probably. Maybe? Dang it I need more money to spend on planes so these decisions are easier!


----------



## bandit571

I seem to remember someone else getting a bedrock for $50…..

( going back to that same village yard sales next weekend)


----------



## widdle

I like the thicker blades..But use both..Also sort of like touching up the thicker blades as there is a little more to register when freehand…


----------



## johnstoneb

The #3 cleaned up and mostly ready to go need to work on sharpening a little more have a couple small divots but I was in a hurry to see how it would do.


----------



## donwilwol

Lookin good Bruce!


----------



## bandit571

Have a slight problem:

New lever caps fits the Dunlap/West Germany #5 nicely.

New made in USA Chipbreaker will NOT fit. It is at least a 1/16' wider the the mouth, and the old chipbreaker. The USA Dunlap iron is exactly 2" wide. It is a tight fit through the mouth, hits both sides. West German set fits just fine









I like the lever cap better than the red bolted cap iron. Laid both sets out









Hmm. Just a wee bit wider. Maybe a metric iron??? CB are the same length, the notch for the depth adjuster matches right up. It just don't fit the body of the plane.

Guess I'm stuck mit der iron…


----------



## racerglen

Belt sander Bandit ?
I've done some side width adjustments for irons n' breakers that way, takes a while
but might solve your issue. Found it to be an easiler way then trying to fiddle fart with the wee rest on my bench grinder .
I do have a slight advantage over your setup, my sander's the stationary type, longer platten, but a 32nd off each side isn't that much. Had to make some adjustments with a couple of planes that had other brand blades jammed in, British Rapier blade as an example.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don asked, "If money was no object, what would you do?"

Buy NOS spare irons, SW of course, for each of my bench planes. 

Yeah, I've got it bad…


----------



## donwilwol

wheeeww Smitty, I'm glad I don't have it as bad as you


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Big bubbles, no troubles…


----------



## bandit571

Red paint alert!

All of the Dunlap cap irons now have the DUNLAP logo filled in with bright red paint. Awaiting the drying of the KRYLON RED before I buzz off the waste areas, and oversprays. May take a second coat…...


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You crack me up Smitty. No point in offering you my extra SW irons;-)

Thanks fellas for your feedback on the blade/irons inquiry. Of course, we're all gonna have our own preferences and opinions. But I bring it up because there's always something to learn from others.


----------



## racerglen

Bandit, my choice for Dunlap and Millers Falls is International Harvester Red..
Not quite so BRIGHT…

;-)))


----------



## donwilwol

I know, you guys are waiting and planing to snipe.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huge-Lot-Stanley-Planes-Vintage-Tools-Books-Liquidating-Entire-Collection-/161040807060?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257ec7b494#ht_2357wt_1084


----------



## racerglen

Bump ?
(just had to check, 21 hours with nothing posted ? (THE WORLD AS WE KNOW IT ENDED ? )


----------



## pjped




----------



## pjped

$8!
Planes clear white pine like a Lie-Nielsen 4-1/2!
OK, that's a bit of a stretch, but it works better than it should.


----------



## racerglen

Got one of those too Pete..
Amazingly cheap but works like it should, lots of guys using them as scrubs after a camber adjustment, both the Brillant and the H/F clones..


----------



## pjped

Glen,

I use mine like a cheap #3. I prefer it to a block plane in a lot of situations due to the handles and small size it's very handy. Lives on my bench and the iron sharpens in literally seconds then back in the plane. Very simple.

Do you know if the iron from the HF Windsor version will fit?

-Pete


----------



## racerglen

Sorry Pete, no idea on that..H/F stuff dosen't make it across the 49th paralell 
unless we head south and shop..they have a thing about shipping here aparently.
At one point I tried to get a catalogue and got that response..
don't know if thats a  or a :-( but having said that (wonder why we are the only two here ?)
There must be some of the H/F owners, like Bandit, who could help with measurements ?


----------



## OnlyJustME

I'd be willing to bet they fit. I'd bet about $8.


----------



## unbob

I am really not trying to collect hand planes, but ending up with a collection anyway.
I just found 5 Stanley #4 to #8 planes, in type 5 to 7 styles, from a long gone craftsmans estate, fairly crusty condition.
Just noting, though these planes are lighter castings then much later planes I already have, the soles are flatter as found. They must have aged the raw castings longer back then.
The #4 does have a problem of the portion forward of the blade slot is tilted up 1/32", no cracks or signs of impact. The plane works terrible because of that.
The convex problem is so bad, I am going to mill it first, then either surface grind or hand scrape it.
Hopefully get that one working like the others.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Maybe he used that one for radius planing unbob.


----------



## racerglen

HAH ! There is life, LOOK PETE ! two more !


----------



## unbob

"Maybe he used that one for radius planing unbob"

Ha Ha, maybe so, or didnt use it much at all, its appears little used compared to the others.


----------



## WhoMe

Was just out on "the bay" and spotted these for those looking for uncommon 604 planes. 
Here are two 604 1/2Cs. I know they are uncommon but have no idea what they will go for. I usually see the non-bedrocks go for more than $100. These two are already north of that. 
without tote sticker 
604 1/2C

and with tote sticker
604 1/2C #2

And here is a *really old* 'round top' bedrock from the looks of the cap and is in need of some TLC although it looks like it is mainly in decent shape. 
604


----------



## WhoMe

and this quote by chrisstef 
"I need to find that rusty plane honey hole around here."

Just sounds SOOOO wrong in so many ways…. not sure the standard protection would work on that…...


----------



## bandit571

H-F #33 iron is exactly 1-3/4" wide. Slota have funny shape to them, but are around 1/8" top to bottom wide, and from the edge in, it is about 1/2" deep.

Mine has a 3" radius ground on the edge. Makes for a nice, HUNGRY, #3 sized scrub plane.

Cap iron is on the tiny side, though. Took an afternoon to fettle into a scrub plane.


----------



## JayT

Mike, I'm glad that I didn't have to pay that for either my 604-1/2 or 604. Still cannot figure out why a plane will go for mega bucks and then two weeks later a similar one can be snagged for half or less.

Still kicking myself for not bidding on a round-sided 605-1/2 that went for less than $90 a couple months ago. Every other similar has been in the $150 range.


----------



## bandit571

Update on the West German iron for my #5 Dunlap Jack:

48mm wide iron. Plane was milled to match that size.

If I want to use "SAE" width irons, either the casting needs to be filled, or I can waste a good iron by necking it down to 48mm.


----------



## Mosquito

*JayT* I will often throw in "Just in case" bids. Just in case no one else is paying attention, and I might score a good deal. It's usually a bid that's too low to win it otherwise. That's how I picked up one of my back saws


----------



## pjped

Thanks for the H-F #33 info, Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Just looked at them on FeeBay…...8 of them! I paid $9 + tax AT the store, 35 miles away. Feebay's range from $14 -34! Most don't even include the box! (threw mine out….)

Anybody looking for a #709? One listed in the Millers Falls Category for about #60…...


----------



## CL810

Sharpening day. Hard maple shavings put some fun into an otherwise boring job.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Bedrock there Clayton


----------



## OnlyJustME

Pretty BedRock. Just the blade veritas or are the knob and tote theirs too?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, them knobs look a little firmiliar…. almost like a Wood River









Maybe not…..ah, here it is









HMMMM???


----------



## BigRedKnothead

WhoMe- I was watching that 604 1/2c…..but I'm not gonna go that high. For that money might as well get the LN, and then you have the option of a high angle frog.


----------



## WhoMe

Jay, BRK, I hear you on the prices of the planes. I keep watching several fairly common planes that are on my wish list (78, 48) and sometimes, they are WAY up there and then when I have no $$ to buy, a couple go for very reasonable prices. No the uncommon ones like the type 11 #2C, 4 1/2C, or even the 7C or 8C are ones that I KNOW I will be paying more for. Regardless of where I find them. 
As for finding some of them locally, Usually here in So Cal, things are picked over really good (not like you lucky rust hunters in the midwest or back east) or are going for eBay or higher pricing. It blows me away what people are asking for some of the planes. Even junk ones. I guess because they are old people think they are worth a lot even in really crappy shape. 
In the case of those 4 1/2C bedrocks, I have no idea what they go for. I know what a standard Type 11 4 1/2C has gone for and they are still expensive so I know the bedrocks by reputation are much higher. 
So unless I happen to find a shocker of a deal, like my #10 'V' logo for $18 (should have bought lottery tickets as soon as I walked the door), I am not real optimistic. Until then, I play the waiting and saving game and practice rehabbing and sharpening the ones I have.

BRK, as for picking up a LN, I guess for me, it really depends on how high a bedrock was at. Except for a few cases, even at decently high prices, a LN is quite a bit more than a bedrock or bailey plane. Granted, the machining, materials and engineering are much better for the most part, they are still pricey to me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ditto CL810- that's one purdy Rock.

WhoMe- Trust me, I hear ya man. I figured that 604 1/2 would go for nearly $300(didn't quite this time). But at that rate, $25 would get guy the LN. Thus the dilemma with some of the rarer planes, no. 1 etc. I think some guys just get the LN rather than pay the inflated collector price. 
I guess a guy just has to decided whether he'd gonna fork it over, or be patient on the prowl;-)

IF I find a decent plane around here, they're often priced higher than ebay. I've had good luck mixing in some internet sources other than the bay. 
My "hobby money" stays pretty separate from the "general fund," which helps in some ways. I will admit I bid a little higher after I've just sold a big piece of furniture.


----------



## donwilwol

its back to the "I like vintage" versus "I need/want a user" discussion. If you've got what's getting close to a set of bedrocks, your willing to pay a bit more for it. At that point an LN just doesn't fit.


----------



## BrandonW

I would venture to guess that most, but not all, the people buying the rarer Bedrocks at a premium are collectors and not users.


----------



## widdle

Yep..Cleaned up and propably back on ebay ..


----------



## donwilwol

I love my bedrocks. They are the most used planes in my shop.


----------



## widdle

I have a #5 type 11 if anyone is interested in swapping out for a type 13 ?


----------



## ShaneA

Unless found in the wild…the 602 and the fractionals are usually quite spendy. Just a guess but a 604 1/2 prob avgs $ 250, a 602 or 605 1/4 even more. Hard to come by steals on those. But like Don said, if you are closing in on a set, one reaches a bit further. Probably why the prices are high on those to begin with.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don- your right, if just one in the set was LN, it would eat at me. Big sigh. Fork it out or be patient. And ya, probably been covered a few times in the past 31k posts, but just about everything has.

Widdle- It's ok if you think us collectors are ridiculous hoarders. You'll just have to let it go…. cause we're gone. We're too far gone…..LOL


----------



## CL810

The 604 was my grandfather's. My brother ended up with it somehow. Since he isn't a ww it was my Christmas present this last year. It needed much TLC.

OJM -I made the bubinga tote and knob mostly following Lee Valley's plans.


----------



## WhoMe

Don, for me that is partially true. I inherited a type 10 #6C and fell in love with the type 10-11 corrugateds. And since the type 10s are much more uncommon, it is the type 11s. Especially since I like the 'V' logo blades. So that is what I started collecting and using. So the quest is to get the #2 - #8 and fractionals in the Type 11. Yea, I know, a dream but eventually I will get there. I know that #2C will be a hefty sum when I get it. BUT, I am anal like that. 
And since most of these will be users, I'm not looking for perfection but ones good enough to rehab and use. I'm glad I am not into all the other makers and varieties like Don and a couple of you others. You guys have it REALLY bad….
Just for kicks and giggles, I priced a decent set of planes and it was over $5K from LN. That can buy a lot of Cheerios…

BUT, if I ever become rich and famous, I may buy some LNs or Veritas planes. But that will be after filling in some of the holes in hand tools overall. As well as making a lot of projects to improve on my skills. Like a workbench, tool cabinet, rolling planer cart, buying a jointer, saw stop, Band saw, dust collection, OH and rewiring my garage with a 55amp 220V subpanel to power all this stuff.

In the mean time, I dream and watch and look for that rare bargain. And enjoy the hunt…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

WhoMe - the set, 2-8, in the C models as well for all fractionals? You do have it bad…

I've got all SWs, either T13 or T14, in C or non-C based on what was available for the bench planes, including fracs. I have dupes in the form of T13 #4 and T13 #4C, plus a T11 #5 and T11 #5C. And a stray SW bedrock #604. It will be my only bedrock.

If I went anal, I'd get only T13s. But there are others planes besides bench types to explore, so it's not bothered me there's some variety. And honestly, I've reached for the #5 1/2 maybe twice in 18 months so I wonder why I hang on to it vs. get something I use. It's an orange frog variety that Dr. Funk was interested in a long time ago, but he hasn't been around.

Makin' rabbets in tonight's random pics. First pic shows how the iron is retracted accidentally if you jamb too many fingers into the 'tote' of the #278. Second one is 'happy shavings.'


----------



## Airframer

Got a package today  Now I can know what day it is in style lol..


----------



## donwilwol

I suppose I should see a shrink. I've got a complete set of type 11's, some C's and some not, and some #'s with both, and am trying for the set of both non-c and c AND a set of type 10's. Usually I only buy for the sets in the wild unless its a super deal on ebay (not typical) or its close to filling out the set.

At this point it more about the hunt and I'm looking more for rare or unusual. I'm looking for early sergeants. They are easier to get deals on because not to many people know what they are. I even went back and found I'd re-sold a type 3 #4. I wouldn't do that today.


----------



## bandit571

Well, can't really afford to go after that #709

Have a "Powerkraft #4" due in today. BLUE paint everywhere! Kidney shaped hole in the levercap.

Seller calls it a "C-118"? Looks more like a Handyman clone.

Have a few spare parts now, Powerkraft may get a "Facelift" later.

Do not like a blue plane…...


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kind of ironic Don, I asked my father-in-law (a shrink) if I have have problem. He just laughed and said, "Your hobby creates extra cash, and you like to collect old tools with that money. Big woop. Your very responsible in every other aspect of your life."

Way I see it, he totally enabled me to continue putting together a set of early flattop bedrocks, SB type 13, Millers Falls type 2, and maybe Keen kutter K series. I'll stop just as soon as those sets are complete;-)


----------



## CL810

And if your wife says anything, you can say "honey, your DAD said it was OK!"


----------



## WhoMe

Smitty, Yea, maybe….. But, I am only looking at Type 11C's and I am fairly close. I only need the 2, 4 1/2, 7 and 8. You see, ONLY those..lol 
Thankfully there was never a 5 1/4 as a C or even as a type 11. They came along too late in life so that is one off the list.
I also have a #6C type 10 but that was a inherited one from family (Keeping it forever) so IF i get a 6C type 11, it will probably be last on the list. Besides, if I went to a shrink, he would probably find all kinds of things wrong. I would rather not know….

As for the #10 and its variants, although I have seen C versions out there, I will probably never get to them beyond my #10 type 11 that I just found. And with all you guys talking about those, it has gotten me thinking about working on that one before my 4 and 5 on the rehab list. It is in nice shape so I am pickled as to how far I want to take the rehab. I will have to post a pic after the evaporust treatment for opinions. The others are getting the full treatment. Especially since the soles of the 4 and 5 were badly pitted. All of my planes will be users and not 'shelf queens' except for if and when I get a 2C. I think that will become a trophy..

Besides, it appears I have a LOOONNGG way to go before I catch up to Don, or BRK or Smitty in regards to the "sickness" from the sounds of it. And Smitty captures the prize for all the 'strange and unusual' planes anyway..


----------



## mochoa

Sup fellas, finally got caught up! Carry on…

I like the thinner irons by the way. Not to be too much of a Paul Sellers fan boy but I hone free hand and I like not having to create a hollow grind and there is less metal to be removed. I also have my angle down pretty good so I don't need the hollow to help me hold the blade right.

I'm with Red on chatter. The only time I've ever had chatter, the issue was with the frog. Some gunk was not letting it sit right. Other than that I haven't done any work on any of the frogs in my vintage planes, no chatter…


----------



## bandit571

Will be getting a few photos later

Bright BLUE Powerkraft #4 has arrived.

Old BLUE frog has been replaced.

A Black Union one dropped right in, even re-used the blue bolts!

New iron is sharp, a new chipbreaker Bolt is here from New Hahmpshire. Installed on the Blue Boy.

Handles will need a refinish. High knob with ring. Might be a stanley? Bolt has a steel nut on top.

That BLUE body will get a decent BLACK paint job.

Tote looks like a Handyman style. Another hint of Stanley? Still digging around in the plane. Underneath the old frog was a packed down pile of particleboard like chips.

$6 + S&H…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Missed ya Mauricio. One thing I do love about the thinner irons….the sweet sound. The swiiiiiish can't be beat.

Whome- might post some pics of a nice t11 4 1/2c I have….just to torture you;-)


----------



## Airframer

Mauricio.. Where's the smuggled rosewood at? We all know you had some hidden somewhere for the trip home ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

^ what he said.

"The Rosewood Maur! The rosewood! [email protected]&# !"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Th. pic.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice pic Smitty, the shiny blade makes the pic!


----------



## bandit571

Blue Plane, anyone?









Along with the "new" parts installed?


----------



## WhoMe

"Whome- might post some pics of a nice t11 4 1/2c I have….just to torture you;-)"

BRK - you're not very nice….. Besides, I'm already jealous of many of you with your collections and especially WORKSHOPS so posting a picture of a plane I already want badly won't hurt too much… WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

Smitty, you always have some of the nicest shots. There are 2 of those #62s out on the bay right now and both above the $150 mark.. As nice as they are, that is just too rich for my blood…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

WhoMe, that #162 didn't cost me that much as it needed considerable help to be usable. No adjuster for the front knob, chipped mouth, tote in three pieces and iron completely used up… It's been refurbed but is a great user. And yeah, it's got shiny parts as a nod to Dan and ScottyBYo. Glad you like the pic!

Thanks, Waho!


----------



## mochoa

Good to be back!

No luck finding some wood to smuggle back. I do have a buddy from high school that lives in Nicaragua that says he can get lumber to export, we were going to talk business but he hasn't followed up so I'm not sure if he is full of crap. We'll see.

I tell you what though, ALL the wood there was exotic, some really nice stuff. Not sure what kind though the names are all different.

And there are tons of really skilled craftsman making furniture and bowls and what not in their house and selling it on the front porch. I'm kind of bummed I didn't get to go into a shop to poke around. Next time.


----------



## mochoa

Here are some morris chairs at my sister's house made out of some exotic wood. 









I want to make me some of these one day. These were on the balcony. Oh and the table is pretty cool to. 









We got to tour the Flor De Cana (my favorite rum) distillery, here are some of the original cooper tools.


----------



## Mosquito

*Mauricio* were they actually "exotics", or would some be considered "domestic" to there?

I've often wondered about that… is "African Mahogany" considered a domestic wood like oak is here? And is Oak poplar, etc considered exotics elsewhere that don't have them? Hmm


----------



## DaddyZ

Could probably bet on it !!!

Local Wood is local wood, just matters where local is…


----------



## shampeon

Mauricio: I'd make sure you do your legal due diligence about importing wood. There are a lot of regulations, mostly to prevent endangered or overharvested species from being moved in the global market.

Please note, I don't want to make this a debate about the efficacy or enforcement of laws like CITES. You may or may not support them, but they are there, and anybody wanting to import wood will have to deal with it.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, I dont think they consider them exotics, just local wood. Also all their Windows, door and outdoor furniture is made of Spanish cedar. They call it Royal Cedar (Cedro Real).

True Shamp, I'd have to do some homework if it got that far. Fortunately I have a couple of buddies in the import/export business that could advise me.


----------



## widdle

flor de cana… Know it well…What part of the country were you in ?


----------



## mochoa

Sorry I don't know how to make the n~ in Can~a.

We were in Managua but the distillery is in a small town 2hours outside of the capital. What was interesting is that part of their secret is they use American While Oak barrels for ageing the rum. And, they get the oak from American Whiskey distilleries once they are done with them.


----------



## BTimmons

The exotic vs. domestic issue reminded me of hearing this once. "If you're ever in China, be sure to try the Chinese food! Or as they call it there, food."


----------



## ScaleShipWright

My Tillmanns & Maier (TUM - Tillmanns und Maier) German 102 clone has started making some shavings:










after derusting the japanning (germanning in this case? is almost completely gone; the setting of the blade is awful, but after some trials I put the thing in an acceptable state (for a free one).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd say that's more than acceptable for a #102-style block. Gonna paint it up, or as-is, where-is? I kind of like the beat-up, very used look, but it's not for everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Powerkraft #4 is now rehabbed









The frog needed a LOT of work to get flat. Base for the frog will need a bit more done to it. VERY HEAVY coat of blue paint on everything. Oh, and that handle showing up?









It seems I bought a $1 saw today. 7ppi . Might have an etch, too. medallion saye it is a War and Ted Superior. Has a "bump" near the end of the plate, though









I cleaned that saw up, and a smaller one, today









There is a stamp on the smaller saw, something about a "10"????

Raised another small panel, using just a pair of #4 handplanes









Not that bad a day. Rust hunt yeilded just that one saw, though….


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Smitty, I do not know if I am going to repaint it… I do not dislike the old beaten up look, and the vinegar bath added a sort of "gun metal" patina that has a certain appeal. Maybe when I will have some other planes to repaint I will give a try (I have not yet tried re-japanning anything).


----------



## pjped

Bandit, that smaller saw is cool!
I kind of like blue on a plane… I've got some Record planes that are blue.


----------



## bandit571

Kind of hard to "date" that blue plane. High knoobie with a base ring. The base for the frog is like the ones Stanley used as their second version. Kind of a plain "H" pattern. No patent dates. BIG wheel in the adjuster. No spring plate on the lever cap. Underside of the cap has a "C-118", and has the "Kidney style" hole. Handle bolts have a Al. nut on them. Underside of frog has a "C-44" stamped in it.

Iron was FLAT! Took very little work to polish the back of it. The work was in the edge, it had three big dings in it. Re-grind a 25 degree bevel. Will now make see-through shavings, and no rattles while doing it. Plane is quite solid.

Don't know IF I will keep it …......


----------



## bandit571

Pete; That small saw is quite sharp! The blade length is all of 14" long! Handle is comfy, too. Cuts a pine 1×12 like butter. Medallion says it is a Pheonix ( Eagle) Warranted Superior. No etch has been found, may not have been any room? Stamped as a 10 ppi.


----------



## WhoMe

So, is this a 45 or 55 equivalent?? At any rate, it looks to be in pretty good shape.

Sears

And for those that have a #40 scrub plane, how often do you use it? I saw this and a #80 scraper and am contemplating getting the 80 but maybe the 40 too. The 40 is priced below what I see out on ebay but the 80 is in the middle of the ebay pricing. Both are in excellent shape. The 40 is a later one with black handles. So the wood is mystery wood. And there was also a 180 there but since I want a 78, that is not a consideration.


----------



## JayT

Mike, that's a 45 equivalent. It was probably made by Sargent and identical to their 1080 combination plane


----------



## BrandonW

I use my 40 quite a bit. My 80, hardly ever, but that's probably because I've haven't tinkered with the 80 enough to get it to work the way I want it too.


----------



## WhoMe

Jay, that is what I thought but wasn't sure. thx.

Thanks Brandon, I am trying to estimate the value to me of getting that #40. I am assuming you get a lot of rough wood to work.
I have some rough wood but most of it is already S4S and for what little I currently need a 40 for rough wood I figure I can always use a jack at a scrub. BUT, then there is that "I just want it because it is not that common" thought that keeps creeping into my mind. And it is a real nagging thought. 
Unfortunately, it is a fairly recent vintage with the newest rectangle logo and black painted handles on it which doesn't go with my desire for a earlier version. 
As for the 80, I have not used any scrapers before but figured that a 80 would be a good place to start. And since it is in great shape with a fairly long blade for a decent price, I figured that would be something to consider too. I don't have any scrapers around but used a fairly sharp #4 plane blade as a impromptu scraper to tame a little tear out on a a old cutting board that I re-purposed into a smaller trivet to set cast iron cookware on and it got me thinking about scrapers. And seeing that 80 2 days ago got me thinking about it.

Anyone else out there use the 40 or 80?


----------



## Mosquito

If I were made of money…. DANG
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/3871321666.html


----------



## RPhillips

Looking to purchase my first plane…looking at a Stanley #4, #4.5, #5 planes on ebay. Not looking for anything special, just something that is effective and affordable and can handle most jobs well.

Am I on the right track?

What is a reasonable price for a non SW version?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Depends on if you're looking for one ready to go or one you have to refurbish/restore. If you'd like one ready to go to work and to know what a well tuned plane should feel like forget ebay and try here. Very reasonable prices for well tuned and restored vintage planes.

For one off of ebay expect to have to do some restoration.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

RPhillips- Your on the right track. I might suggest one way to avoid turbulent prices on ebay on a common plane would be to buy from respected source. Their prices are always fair. Here's a few, ones an LJ on this forum:
Don W- http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale/
Walt- http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/new%20tools.html

Maur- little nugget from an oak nerd concerning your fav Rum: Way back when, labor unions for coopers made the sweet deal that oak barrels in the US could only be used once. Little did they know it would create a secondary market for american oak barrels. Now it'll probably never change because US bourbon recipes are geared around new barrels. And the "secondary market" folks (European winemakers, Nicaraguan rum makers) recipes are all dependent on "once used" american oak barrels. Anyway, I think that stuff is interesting.


----------



## mochoa

That is interesting Red, I thought they said that these barrels had been used twice, and it has been the secret to their rum since the beginning. They also take the barrels apart and rebuild them to make sure they are still tight.

My question to the tour guide was, how can you control the product if you don't know what kind of American whiskey was aged in the barrel, Tennessee whiskey has a different recipe from Kentucky Whiskey (Bourbon). The tour guide said it didn't matter, that it didn't affect the product. So go figure.

They also had a lot of cool furniture made from the barrels once they were used about 4 times (cant remember exactly). Wish I had pictures but my phone died on me.


----------



## mochoa

RPhillps, I would go with the #4 first. I did because I wanted to minimize sanding. Many will tell you that the #5 is the most versatile which is true but personally I don't like it for smoothing.

I think the #4 is good for smoothing, chamfering, rounding over edges, all kinds of stuff. Its may most used plane. But again, others will say the same of a #5.

If you want to take the twist out of boards to go through the thickness planer go with the #5.

Don't fool yourself to think you will get one plane to do most things though. You will end up getting more than one plane, especially if you're reading this thread. I do most everything with a #4, #5, #5.5, and #7. I have a pretty small collection of planes compared to many here.

Thats just my opinion thought. I'd be interested to hear others thoughts. We haven't had this discussion in a while.


----------



## JayT

RPhillips, the above advice is good. Don will sell you a well tuned plane that is ready to go. If nothing he has interests you , I have a type 11 #4 that I am going to sell. It has been one of my two go to smoothers for a while, but since getting my 604 restored and going, this one has been sitting and needs a new home.




























It has the original japanning at about 90%, and the tote has been repaired. It is an excellent user. Shoot me a PM if you are interested. (Or anyone else for that matter. I'd rather it go to a LJ that will use it than put it on ebay to go who knows where)


----------



## floyd1365

rphillips; consider yard sales and flea markets too . they always need work but i get many for $20 or less. sometimes it's a gamble so you need to know what you are looking at. two block planes last weekend for $1.00 each. the blades are worth that. one was a stinker the other wasn't.


----------



## WhoMe

RPhillips, another thing is that if you are just starting out, put the fractionals (4 1/2, 5 1/2…) on the bottom of your wish list. These usually command higher prices and as said above, the whole numbered ones are just as capable and mostly cost less to obtain. 
As for the vintage you want, that is a personal preference but many times the newer ones are less expensive and take less time and effort to restore due to lack of age. BUT, if you are looking for a specific vintage like the Type 13 Sweethearts, go for it. You just have to look harder to find what you want. If you read through this thread for a little while, you find several of the folks collect certain types, different makers or vintages of planes. Again, that is purely a personal thing as a well. 
Bottom line is that a well tuned plane of any vintage will serve you very well.

You may want to think about a block plane also in your wish list. The standard angle ones are usually more available and for the most part, less expensive than the low angle ones BUT, many find the low angle ones much more usable for their needs.

And a final word of warning, getting bitten by the hand plane bug is a very difficult sickness to live with. lolol


----------



## DonBroussard

Picked up a Stanley No. 45 today for $58-looks complete with one iron; no box. I am certainly not an expert (I am not even an amateur) like other regulars here, so I don't know if I done good or got taken. Opinions? Also, what do I look for to date the plane? I haven't looked on the B&G site yet.

Also picked up a couple of block planes. Any help with ID'ing and/or dating them would be appreciated. By the way, the prices on the tags were just starting points in the negotiations. I ended up bundling several items together.










I think this one's a Stanley 110 adjustable mouth.










A little squirrel tail.










Cracked mouth on the squirrel-not bad, but I should have caught this during the fondling stage.










Small block with cast iron body.


----------



## donwilwol

Don, $58 for a #45 is a fair price. It's not a steal but not bad. It looks in good shape.

the last one looks like a 102. They are a decent apron plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Don, $58 for a #45 is a fair price. It's not a steal but not bad. It looks in good shape.

the last one looks like a 102. They are a decent apron plane.


----------



## donwilwol

So I posted once, pulse says I did, but I don't see it. Maybe it'll appear, but here is a #45 typing research page, http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/comb-planes/45types/45types.htm


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^That first block has a Sargent-style mouth adjuster.


----------



## donwilwol

I didn't notice that smitty but its got the Sargent style lat adjuster too. I'd say the cap has been replaced with a Stanley. I'll. Bet the iron has craftsmen on it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I knew you saw that, Don.


----------



## LakeLover

I posted when I first got on LJ, but could not reply as I did not have 5 posts yet.

I need the rear adjusting screw and an adjuster for a 60 1/2 english made block plane. If anyone has one I would be so dang thrilled.

Another thought going thru the brain, does anyone have any idea how many planes Stanley made over the years ?

Lots of info on dating production, but it sure would be interesting to see the production #s.

Garage sale season is getting started and I am on the hunt. I have a 4c and Baily 5 made in Canada ( SW blades), I would like to get a couple more if I can.


----------



## bandit571

For parts for planes, go to nhplaneparts on ebay. They have a boatload of parts for planes, and they ship FAST!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

LakeLover -Welcome.

A way to spend long evenings at the computer screen is a visit here:

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0.htm

It is 'The On-Line Bible' for Stanley handplane questions.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Oh, sheer volume? hmmmm….


----------



## donwilwol

LakeLover -Welcome

I remember reading a per year # of bench planes Stanley produced but I can't find it again. I hope I wasn't dreaming it. Next time I find it I won't lose it again.


----------



## 33706

*bandit:* I swore I'd never buy another thing from NHplaneparts…. due to their nauseating jokes that they include with every order confirmation… ewwwie, no really they are a great bunch of people there, and if there is something you need that they don't currently have listed, they'll get it for you.


----------



## LukieB

*PK*, you mean like this one?

An older couple is attending church services.
About halfway through, she writes a note and hands it to her husband. It says, "I just let a silent fart. What do you think I should do?" 
He scribbles back, "Put a new battery in your hearing aid!"


----------



## chrisstef

Or maybe this one:

What do you call cheese that isnt yours?
Na-cho cheese!


----------



## 33706

Here's the gem that NHplaneparts sent me: * Two frogs are sitting on a rock in the middle of a pond. A fly ventures a little too close and one of the frogs shoots his tongue out, grabs the fly in mid-air, and swallows it. A couple minutes later a second fly makes the same mistake and the other frog shoots his tongue out grabs the fly in mid-air, and swallows it. This scene repeats itself for a couple hours. Finally one frog turns to the other and says: "Times fun when you're having flies."*

Or this one: * Two cats were on the prowl, looking for easy eats. After devouring two mice, they sniffed out some cat food on somebody's porch. while this was going on, two robins had a feast of worms and nightcrawlers after a rainstorm, and had gorged themselves so much, they couldn't fly. They decided to just bask in the shady grass, and take it easy. The two cats saw them, and snuck up on them and grabbed them, and feasted on those poor robins. when that was over, one cat said to another, "Y'know, for dessert nothing beats Baskin' Robins!!"*


----------



## RPhillips

thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Happy Father's Day everyone. I know many of you can relate- I feel like my life really began when I became a dad. My kinds are showing an interest in woodworking and hand planes already and I love it. Thought this quote was fitting for today:

"I think that if I did not work wood, my life would be a hollow emptiness. If I did not shape and build, what would I have done to leave my mark on this world? My eyes have been filled with the endlessly changing patterns of grains. I have felt the warmth of a thousand suns in my hands everyday. I have smelled the rich, tangy odors of freshly hewn chips. These are the things that have made my life so fine. These are the most precious things I leave to you, my son." - Jonas Wainright

Here's my "best buddy in the whole world" working with his blockie.


----------



## donwilwol

Well said and ditto on the happy fathers day.


----------



## LukieB

Love the quote Red ( I read that in a mag. awhile back, PWW I think)

And another Happy Father's day to all you dad's out there!


----------



## waho6o9

Happy Father's day to all Dad's everywhere!


----------



## mochoa

Great post Red. And in that spirit today began the bunk bed project with a trip to HD for some lumber!









Happy Fathers day to all the fathers out there.


----------



## Airframer

Nice pic there Mauricio ... that project sounds like a Great opportunity to get the two of them in the shop to help "build their bed" ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Mauricio….two little guys are making off with your supplies.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sweet Maur. Building from a plan or your own design?


----------



## mochoa

Red I couldnt find a plan I liked so I'm going off of my own design. I found the closest sketch up model to what I wanted and just tweaked it. Here is what I'm shooting for. I need the head/foot boards to be switchable for when they get used as twin beds so I'm still tring to figure out the hardware part. When stacked the taller heaboards are on the bottom if that makes sense.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.leevalley.com/us/hardware/page.aspx?cat=3,40842&p=41269

Lee Valley has some bed hardware, with or without mortises.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sounds good man. I'm old school. I still draw my stuff on graph paper;-)
If you want the plans from either bunkbed I've built, just lemme know. Even if only to get some ideas for the hardware.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Wahoo! A lot of good choices there.

Anybody have advise on which ones I should avoid? I need these to be strong. The beds will probably last them until they are out of the house and they should grow to about 6' 2" at the pace their going.

Red, those planes would be helpful, I'll PM you my email address.

Here is the result of my fathers day shop time. A couple of quick toys for the boys. A cargo ship designed by my 5yr old, he did all the cutting and sanding with my help. And, a row boat I did for my 3yr old inspired by something I saw on my trip. I did all the mortising and sawing on that one.


----------



## DanKrager

"Like", Maur.
DanK


----------



## mook

I recently made four of these- could they be planes of your dreams or planes of your nightmares? AND, I am sure I posted them in this thread some time back, only to see no evidence of them when I checked the next day: could this have been a dream of some sort or early onset of Al's disease? Anyway, here is another attempt, and comments are welcome.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ahhh, bevels!

We could not figure out that pic from last time as it didn't include a look at the sole. It's beautiful, same as the action shots. Wow, well done!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Was not a dream. we all wanted more info and pics on it and now we have it. Very nice chamfer plane.


----------



## mochoa

Beautiful piece of work Philip!


----------



## Mosquito

Wow that plane is sweet Philip!

I think you need to participate in the shop made tool swap if we ever exchange shop made planes… I'll head that one if that happened ;-) lol


----------



## JayT

Yep, you posted it on a very busy thread day. Smitty and I posed a couple guesses about it use and several others were waiting for more pics. All of us were scratching our heads.

Would you call it an adjustable chamfer plane? Whatever the name, it is gorgeous.


----------



## ShaneA

Realluy nice Phillip. One heck of a shavings shot too.


----------



## 33706

NICE chamfer plane, Philip!

A big* "Thank You"* to Don W and Bandit for correctly advising me to paint the mousetrap on my #135 transitional Liberty Bell a *semi-gloss black!* I had a few goofy colors in spray cans, but this was correct:










http://lumberjocks.com/topics/50515

Thanks, all!


----------



## DaddyZ

Excellent Phillip & Poopie Both !!!

When you phillip you need to poopie !!!

LOL Sorry it just sounded to good to Pass up


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just because…


----------



## waho6o9

That's a classic style that'll never go out of favor.

Good show Smitty, PoopieKat, and Philip!


----------



## JayT

^^ Showoff! (Nice beading tool, Smitty)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I can't seem to use a handle-based scraper worth a d*mn, ie: the #80, but I do have the hang of the #66. Go figure…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And PK, that is a very nice job you've done w/ that Liberty Bell.


----------



## chrisstef

That 80 is a summinabits. I got it to work with me for a total of about 15 minutes. After that its straight to chattersville.


----------



## donwilwol

Question for you guys about the beading on my chest blog. I want to bead the cover. 2 sides, 3 sides, what?


----------



## TechRedneck

Smitty:

I love that little beader of yours! I am still looking at that Veritas but would love a vintage. Hard to find in the wild.


----------



## donwilwol

yesterdays rust hunt.










A nice #33 to add to my transition set









Not bad for $15


----------



## OnlyJustME

Hit a couple places over the weekend my self but everything was either priced too much more than i wanted to pay or nothing there.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice score Don.

Mike - theres a 66 beader close to me with a complete, or almost complete, set of irons. I could get you a phone number if youre interested. I think the asking price was $125 though. Ive eyed it up twice now but i think its a bit spendy.


----------



## CL810

PK - NICE!


----------



## DonBroussard

@DonW-That saw vice looks pretty clean. Can you tell us something about it, like the manufacturer and the year of manufacture?


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, updated the infill shoulder plane blog. Things are coming together there. I also spent some quality time with my jack plane today, which gives way to tonight's sort of random pic:


----------



## OnlyJustME

Here's a cool vintage beader on ebay. I'm not in the market but the kind of unusual item i would buy. It will probably go over what i can spend on it right now though so have at it.


----------



## donwilwol

*DonB*, the vice is a Sargent. I haven't researched it at all, so i'm not sure of the vintage. I bought it because its tight and in excellent shape. I haven't decided where or how to mount it yet, but I'm thinking it will be sturdier than the Disston I'm using now.


----------



## DonBroussard

@DonW-I have a Wentworth that looks very similar to yours. I mounted mine on a piece of MDF and just put the mounted vise in my bench vise and it presents the saw teeth at the right height for me to file them. Nice find and great negotiating on the new additions. BTW, you did good on the saws you posted on the Saws: Using, Collecting, etc. thread too.


----------



## chrisstef

Don - expand on "tight" if you will. Ive seen a lot of saw vices but have no idea what to look for.


----------



## TechRedneck

Stef:

That #66 is a bit higher than I would go but am tempted.

OJM: now that is a cool beader. Never saw a dial type iron before, hell of an idea. I usually don't do the ebay however the wife does and she is away with the grandkids. I would bet the price goes up on that one. I never have the time to sit and watch the bids but can see how someone can get hooked on it.

Just finished my home made marking knife tonight. I saw a nice one at WC the other week and figured I could make one. Used a old saw blade and some tiger maple for the handle. I'll post some pics when the handle gets a couple more coats. Sharpened up nice and pings the hairs off my arm.

Also made a jig for the moxon vice to align the boards for marking the pins. Going to practice now that I have the proper equipment.


----------



## TechRedneck

Stopped by Tractor Supply on the way home to get some oil. They had a decent 1lb dead blow mallet along with a smaller hammer for $10.

Was also looking at their $99 sand blast cabinet. The reviews on it are decent for what it is, however since I have the new compressor was thinking of doing some mods to it. The hose reel is below my bench and I want to move it overhead and take the 12 gal tank from the old compressor and use it in line to increase the air volume. Then I saw some youtube videos on how to adapt an old condenser or radiator to cool the air and remove moisture. Was thinking of hard piping the blast cabinet and aux tank to a dedicated rust removal and old tool rehab station.

I would have to tap into the outlet of the piston and into the condenser, then out to each tank with dual regulators and traps. I wonder if 1/2" copper pipe and compression fittings could withstand the 140psi of the compressor?


----------



## donwilwol

Mike, I have that cabinet. Its ok. I leave the screened floor right out so I can just swipe the sand over the intake. The light bulb already blew, but that's fixable. It would be nice if it had an coupler for a shop vac to. I've blasted #8 size planes and it works ok. It is nice to not have to bre


----------



## 33706

I have a #66 beader too, and after spending weeks looking for a good set of cutters on eBay, I bought the Lee Valley set that they sell for their offset handled beader. They fit perfectly!
*Thanks for the great comments on my #135 resto, guys!*
Don: Great #33… that's a keeper!


----------



## Dcase

I have been away from this thread for far too long. I am sorry. The past few weeks I have been working like a mad man on my yard and landscaping and have had almost zero shop time. The only plane I have used in the past month is my Stanley #75.

I have spread over 10 yards of cedar mulch in my landscaping and I gotta say it smells very nice. This is the first year that I have gone with the cedar bark.


----------



## Dcase

PoopieKat- I just scrolled back to take a peak at that #135… That thing looks amazing.. Very well done


----------



## 33706

Hey, thanks,* Dan*!! 
I brought that little orphan home, and put it on a shelf amid my other transitionals…It kept calling out to me, "fix me next!!" and so it was. Mostly, I wanted to have an operational #135 in the flock. I took liberties (heh) with the size of the sole, to fit ME, but it is re-sizable to about original with a few passes on a table saw if a subsequent owner so decides.

Thanks to *EVERYONE* who posted nice comments about it! Hmm, what's the next patient gonna be?


----------



## JayT

Browsing David Barron's blog and he posted pics of his newest plane. Check out this little infill beauty.


----------



## Mosquito

Oh I love the Sauer & Steiner planes…


----------



## BrandonW

Nice plane! I actually really like the lack of brass on that one, too.


----------



## shampeon

My 3 year old son asked me to make something for him the other day. So yesterday and today in my spare time I made my first wooden plane, with wood blade. Props to Marcus for the inspiration. When he's older, I'll replace the wood blade with a real one.

The finish (Danish oil/shellac mix) is drying right now. Hickory and claro walnut body, brass cross-pin, birch blade, and padauk wedge.


----------



## mochoa

Nice!


----------



## OnlyJustME

cool!


----------



## bandit571

Did Stanley have a "whale tail" lateral adjuster? If so, one will be here tomorrow.

Already seen some of their other versions, but this will be the first.


----------



## BrandonW

Nice one, Ian! That'd make a great swap-tool project. I also love the idea of making it for your 3-year-old, but still being usable as a real tool down the road.


----------



## mook

Jay T: to answer your question, yes it is an adjustable chamfer plane. The two fences halves can be separated to make a maximum chamfer width of about 14mm, and the plane stops cutting when both fences contact the work equally. The plane itself can slide on the fence assembly so that one can use the full blade width. I suppose the plane itself can be used on its own as a mini smoother.
Apart from the wooden Japanese version I haven't seen anything similar; there is of course the Stanley chamfer plane #72 but this is not great for use on small work such as small boxes and the like, plus when one gets to those sizes then it seems better to just mark lines and use one's trusty #5&1/2 to produce a chamfer….
Er, then there are electric rout*@ which we all have but don't mention in these parts, ha ha.


----------



## donwilwol

I just couldn't leave it behind! Why? Not sure.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Glad it found a home!


----------



## DonBroussard

@Ian-Great idea and execution on the "toy" plane-both in looks and in its play value. I am sure your son will treasure this for years. Also a great idea to think far enough ahead to make it a real user at some future time. What are the dimensions, and did you work from plans or just did you just build it?

Thanks for the inspiration. Maybe a shop made hand plane tool swap between now and Christmas?


----------



## chrisstef

The allure of that SW does it every time Don. Its like realizing theres only a swallow of Jack left in the bottle and you're all ready drunk. I mean whats another little sip gonna hurt.


----------



## donwilwol

I can relate to the Jack analogy for sure.


----------



## BrandonW

Don, you suck! You keep finding all these 18s.


----------



## Dcase

Say, would any of you guys happen to have a spare #4 body Type 6, 7 or 8? I am cleaning up a T8 #4 and it has a crack in the casting as well as a chip out of the mouth. It would still be usable but I would like a body in better shape if I can get one. I will gladly pay or trade for it.


----------



## waho6o9

I have one with a Sweet Heart logo on the blade, just needs elbow grease.

Don't know if it's a 6,7, or 8 though.

PM me Dan.


----------



## BrandonW

Looking at the frog, that's definitely a later type you have there, Wahoo.


----------



## Dcase

Waho, That actually looks like a later model based on the frog. The type 6-8 have the old style frog w/o the adjustment screw. I want to be able to use the frog that I have with the type 8.

The one you have would be worth a cleaning though.


----------



## bandit571

Looking for a groove maker of a plane. All it has to do is make either a 1/4" wide groove , or a 3/8" wide one. Single purpose plane. Doesn't even need to make a tongue, even. Model Number to look for???

I have a few raised panels (ala Paul Sellers) that need to be placed in grooves. Either I find a plane to do it, or jig up the electric routah….

Iron body if there is one. Wood ones tend to be a might fussy.


----------



## waho6o9

Like the second picture from the top?

Good to know thanks folks.

Bummer I can't help you out Dan.

Other LJer's are welcome to plane as well.
Have a great day.


----------



## Dcase

^ That is a good reference picture for frog type. Yes, the 2nd frog from the top is the type that I have. I am looking for a #4 base to fit that frog.

Bandit, I find the wood body groove planes actually work really well. I have had some fuss with my molding planes but the groove ones are very straight forward. You could probably get a body for a #45 for cheap and then just pick up a single grooving iron for it if you want to go that route.


----------



## 33706

Bandit: what about a Stanley #39-1/4?


----------



## CampD

Hows this


----------



## Dcase

That would be the one ^ you looking to sell or trade it?


----------



## shampeon

Don: Thanks!

What are the dimensions, and did you work from plans or just did you just build it?

It is 7" long, 2 1/4" wide and takes a 1 3/8" blade (or "blade"). I didn't really follow any plans, but looked up a couple other builds to get the angles for the cuts (45 and 62). I just eyeballed the location for the cross-pin, making sure it wasn't too high for strength, and made the wedge afterward.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice plane Ian. I've got one I still need to finish… The bench took priority over it, so hopefully I'll be able to get back to it now.

-

Just picked up a #80 on eBay… now I get to learn to "sharpen" it


----------



## mochoa

The plane came out sweet Ian, I love wooden planes and have been meaning to make some more.


----------



## bandit571

Just came today









What you see, is what I got..









Just a pile of..









Spider nests and all. Smelling like a barnyard, too. Might take maybe an afternoon to get it done…


----------



## CampD

*Dan*
I could trade, I'm looking for a few parts to make a couple complete planes.
a) Tote and knob for a #4 type 10
b) front knob, adjuster and a lever screw for a 9 1/2.
also a front knob for #4 t16
any would help and we can work it out.


----------



## terryR

+3 or so on the wooden plane, Ian. I love it! The wood blade is a great idea that I must copy one of these days…

A slippery slope indeed…in just a year's time to become infected, I just bought my FIRST Type 1. It's only a Sargent trans, but everyone has to start somewhere. Now, I have a second reason to camp by the mailbox. 

Oh wait! The infill smoother from Don is a Type 1, I suppose…










It's just so beautiful, I keep forgetting it's a plane!


----------



## CL810

112 scrapings….


----------



## bandit571

A spider's home after a refurb









yep, same plane. I had a spare lever cap to use…


----------



## shampeon

Project page is up now. So far, it's a hit with both boys.


----------



## chrisstef

Cl810 - Is that the Veritas 112? Gawd - that pic makes me want one even more now, thanks for that. like I needed more fuel on the fire.

Shamp - Lil man giving that plane the old "By the power of Greyskull" pose. I dig it!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That's a fine shavings display of the #112, Clayton. My guess is LN…


----------



## racerglen

Definately not Veritas, too much brass..
and wrong type of tote and knob wood..
Ah a new DonW CREATION !!
;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's a DW??? Wow!!!


----------



## Dcase

"By the power of Greyskull" haha.. that is the first Masters of the Universe reference I have seen on here. Very nice.


----------



## donwilwol

Nope, can't take the credit


----------



## bandit571

Millers Falls #709 sold for $87.00 + S&H It had a smallish crack by the mouth. Cheap Buck Rogers Smooth plane?


----------



## racerglen

Yup, 709 shows as the Buck Rogers guy alright and that would be a GOOD price I think


----------



## Mosquito

I'm still trying to find a knob for one of those…


----------



## Dcase

I don't know that I would call it a cheap buck rogers smooth plane… The Buck Rogers planes were considered a premium line.


----------



## bandit571

Time to cull the herd of #4s. The M-F #4 sized planes are off limits, the rest???

Same with the #3s Have a Hibbards True Value with a thick tapered iron. It will be going.

Jack planes? Do I really need THREE Jack planes??? Dunlap may go.

The Junior Jack? Sorry, it is mine to keep.


----------



## Dcase

Doug, I believe I have all the parts you need for the 9 1/2… I only need the body for the #4 plane so you could use the knob on your type 10.


----------



## WhoMe

DANG!!!!!!!!
Check out this #20 with box. It looks brand new…

I like the #20 better than the 113 but I think it is much less common.


----------



## donwilwol

I dream of a Buck Rogers.

I'm not sure I've ever seen a real #20. I've bought a few planes with the box. I've put the boxes in storage. I wouldn't go out of my way to buy one with the box.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I'm bidding on some planes on ebay. Nobody bid on them ok? lol


----------



## CL810

LN 112. It's as good as it looks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 on no experience of a #20. *sigh*

I have two planes in boxes. It's not that special, wouldn't go all out for more, either.


----------



## Airframer

So who is going to jump all over this auction!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Decorated-Flower-Motif-Stanley-No-110-Her-Very-Own-Block-Plane-/171012899114?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d129c12a

It's a one of a kind!!


----------



## DaddyZ

Boy that's a beaut !!!!!!

I bet it goes for a grand at least !!!


----------



## chrisstef

Now, they market that plane for a female woodworker, "Her very own plane" , yet they proceed to paint the sole of the plane. Full of why. Id like to dope slap the seller. Ring finger slightly protruding.


----------



## Dcase

I have a Stanley #20.. Paid I think 12 dollars for it at a local online auction place… I have only used it once to try it out. I like it but will probably never use it…


----------



## BrandonW

The #20 doesn't look like it gives you a nice place to put your hands. ARe you looking to sell it, Dan?


----------



## Dcase

Brandon, Just the opposite, the #20 is very comfortable to hold. I find it much more comfortable to hold while using then the #113. What I really like about the 20 over the 113 is you can lock the setting in the sole. When I used the 113 I found that I would sometimes turn the knob while using it which changed the sole slightly. This was not a huge deal but it was kind of annoying.

I am not sure if I want to sell it or not. It's one of those planes that I know I will probably never use but then once I sell it I will need it.


----------



## BrandonW

Good to know, Dan. I thought the lack of a tote would make it uncomfortable.

I'm casually in the market for a compass plane. There've been a few instances where one would have really come in handy, but I'm still looking for the right deal.


----------



## Mosquito

Brandon, I've got a #113 that needs some love. The rear handle thing is broken off and missing, and I think the depth adjuster might be stuck. Bought it at a swap meet several months ago, and haven't done anything with it since… shoot me a message if you're interested. I'll see if I can dig up some pictures of it

EDIT: dug this one up that I posted here when I got it


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks, Mos! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## chrisstef

Gettin closer and closer on this #140. She's makin shavings but im a bit shy of full width. Gonna need that or this is just a "cool" block plane. Free handin it is gonna take more practice along with setting the iron but much closer this round of tuning than the last. Stef likes progress.










(Those are chamfer shavings not the 90%ers)


----------



## WhoMe

Double DANG… I just went and looked at that auction for that #20.. $307 is a HECK of a lot of money…..
Perusing the bay and 20's are pricey items. Dan, great job in getting yours for pennies on the dollar. I am envious.

BTW, I saw a late type (black painted handles) #40 in excellent condition with just light surface rust and no cracks anywhere for $45 locally. Anyone think that at $40 it is a good deal? I'm debating on that and a #80 for $20 that looks barely used. Any thoughts on that price too. Both are below what the average costs I see on ebay.


----------



## chrisstef

Mike 40 for a 40 is fair in my book and i think i paid 20 for my 80 too. The last scrub i saw was $68.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree with Stef. Both are good prices. I'm not a huge #80's fan, but for that price, if its in good shape, you can't go wrong and its a good starter scraper.


----------



## WayneC

Stanley 4 1/2c Type 13 in the wild. Came home with me.


----------



## ShaneA

In the wild and in great shape. Very nice.


----------



## WayneC

My main user 4 1/2 is a WW vintage version with a heavy casting. It will be interesting to compare the two.


----------



## lysdexic

Type 13 with three patent dates, small adjuster and low knob? Smells like a type 11 to me. Regardless, I wonderful plane to bring home.


----------



## WayneC

Sorry tis a type 11. Brain fart.


----------



## WayneC

He had a #2, 10 1/2 (repaired), and a 5 1/2 type 11 as well. Also saw a superb saw vice today.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice score Wayne! I love the "in the wild" scores. Extra man points your way.

Talk to me about the repair on the 10 1/2. Was it brazed on tge inside or the outside of the cheek?


----------



## Leican

Hi everybuddy

My contribution, just got hold of two Stanley Bailey's #4+6 and gave them a little t.l.c.


















And the result.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Leican- nice work. Looks like some U.K stanleys? I don't have any of those yet. Probably your main option on your side of the globe.

Gotta admit. This veritas no. 4 with a pm-v11 iron is really growing on me. Not gonna say I like it better than my 604, but it has become my go-to for QSWO and other difficult grained woods. 
Imo, the pm-v11 is much better than A2(I don't care for A2). It takes a little more work than O2 to sharpen, but it gets every bit as sharp. And the edge does last longer. Worth the $? I dunno. But if I buy any more veritas planes, I will get the pm-v11. 









I'm really starting to dig my 151 as well. Works well for smoothing the bandsaw marks on curved rails. I don't have a radius plane yet. I'm just a po' freckled white boy.


----------



## bandit571

Random Sunday night Photo shoot









Yep, that is a 18" long Fore plane. A rebuilt DE6c at that. Might even have a Berg iron on it….

As for a cheap Dunlap plane:









still works nice, though…


----------



## WhoMe

WayneC, I'm gonna give you a 'you suck' for finding that Ty11 4 1/2C in the wild. That is like my #1 on my wish list. And I am sure you got it for a decent price.

Chris and Don, I'll have to stop by that place tomorrow. I have not been there in almost 2 weeks. Hopefully they are still there. If not, I guess it was not meant to be. Thanks. Compared to prices on ebay, the 40 was a pretty good price and the 80 seemed about average. BUT, I don't have to pay for shipping.

I finally started cleaning up my #10. It played in evaporust for the night and it is nice and de-rusted. I gave it a light wipe of oil to prevent flash rusting. Maybe next weekend I will get some more time on it.


----------



## lysdexic

Bandit, those are some of the nicest shavings you've ever produced.


----------



## unbob

Bandit, Thanks for showing your DE 6c.
I just found a DE 8c yesterday. #8 planes are very scarce in my area. I just was not sure what I have.
The plane is a little rough, but it will work out fine.


----------



## Airframer

Heft and Hubris plus it's little brother are finally getting some attention. I have been hoarding all of my local Autozones stock of Evaporust for the last couple months to get enough to cover these two beasts.

Best I can tell is that they (#7 and #8) are both type 7's or 8's. I will have to look closer at the lateral adjusters once they get cleaned up a bit more.


----------



## lysdexic

From Schwarz's blog


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^oh, my….


----------



## Tugboater78

been in hpoyd withdrawal for a few weeks while at work, but i figured i could show another acquisition for 28 shipped, seems to be in excellent shape, just some derusting to be done and a blade to sharpen.





































Wards Master #6 the stock blade has some chips in the end so ill just stick a stanley blade i have layin around till i get time to grind and hone. I have got automotive projects to attend to first, truck has acquired a miss that has proven elusive, and when i try to stop it shudders so bad my teeth rattle. fun times! Just thought I would stop and say hi!


----------



## Ripthorn

Airframer, I have evapo-rusted jointer planes using a 2' length of 4" PVC pipe with an end cap. Fill with evapo-rust and drop the plane in. Requires much less liquid. I did a #7 with 1 gallon of the stuff. A #8 would take just a little bit more, like another pint or so.


----------



## donwilwol

I bought a 2' window box liner that's perfect for planes. I used to use the 4" pvc trick with rifle barrels to. Either works great. What I like about the liner (heavier one from Home depot) is if I have a shorter plane, I just elevate one end and it allows even less fluid. My problem with the pvc is getting the shorter stuff out.

*Tug*, Nice #6!


----------



## Airframer

Good tips for next time. This tub o' stuff should finish off all the restores I have in the cue right now though so I probably won;t need to start looking for another container for a while.

Next up after these 2 is my #45. I am trying to figure out how to sharpen the various shaped blades on that. Do I just flatten the backs or how does one hone and polish a concave blade?


----------



## Ripthorn

For shorter planes, I actually put a bent paper clip through the mouth and had it connected to either a string or rubber bands up and out the top. When it was time to come out, I just pulled the string on up. For smaller bits, I have a couple of old tupper ware containers that the wife didn't want any more.


----------



## chrisstef

Lys - Id donkey punch the Schwarz and steal that plane if the opportunity arose.


----------



## JayT

Mailbox watch is on! Won an ebay auction yesterday and as long as the seller doesn't flake out, I'm anticipating a new restoration project this week.

Teaser photo


----------



## chrisstef

My above comment also goes for you too JayT


----------



## CL810

You'd have to get in line for JayT's, Stef. WOW JT, hurry up with pics.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice snag JT. I'm pretty sure I was watching that one but managed to resist.


----------



## chrisstef

Man im happy that the ebay bug hasn't bit me yet. As if I wasn't broke all ready, Id be cashing in my spare change!


----------



## JayT

Glad you weren't bidding, Don, it kept the price down ;-) Pretty sure I will be hunting for a correct lever cap (I have a blank keyhole cap that will work in the meantime), but the price was just too good to pass up. It was one of those auctions where I bid what I was willing to pay, thinking it would likely go for higher, but then won at a pretty reasonable final price.

Stef, yeah the 'bay bug is a nasty one. I keep telling myself that once the 603-608 roundy set is complete, I'll quit buying bench planes, but that probably won't happen. On this one, I justified it by selling off an extra #4 for about the same price as the 605-1/2 went for. Once it is cleaned up and working, I'll sell my restored Type 11 5-1/2 and hopefully come out even or a little ahead, even if I have to purchase a lever cap.


----------



## Mosquito

I was ebay-free for like 6 months, but I broke that last week lol Spoiled myself for my Birthday. Pictures to come hopefully tomorrow


----------



## bandit571

Just read a long story over at SMC, about someone that wants a "New & Improved" iron for a Bedrock 605. Didn't like Hocks profile. Went with some other brand replacement iron and chipbreaker, and had to file the opening on the Bedrock for them to fit? Spent $155 for an "Up-grade" as he calls it.

Question: WHY? Do they think a thicker replacement iron and CB will make a plane somehow "Better"?

This used to have…..maybe a SW iron on board? Maybe a NOS one would have worked?

"My plane doesn't work right (wahhhh) Maybe IF I put in an up-grade iron, all my troubles will go away ( sniffles) Even though the cost will be more than I paid for the plane, and i have to devalue the plane by filing the mouth open. Will my plane work better?"

Ah…...NOPE! Learn to fettle the plane first, maybe??? Learn to sharpen the iron correctly? Learn to set the chipbreaker correctly? Oh, I get it, now. New iron IS already sharpened up for you, just drop it in and go, right?

Bleeding AMAZING stuff…....


----------



## Mosquito

If they're using the plane and not just staring at it on a shelf, I don't see filing the mouth open to accommodate a thicker iron as devaluing… If what they want is a solid user, and they want a thicker iron, filing the mouth doesn't make it worth less in my opinion, since it's now doing what they want it to do, how they want it to do it.

And I have no idea where you would spend $155 for an iron and chip breaker. Even the "Rob Cosman" IBC breaker and iron sets are only like $90.

Was actually eyeballing the $27 "overstock" IBC replacements for the #3 and #5 1/4. Behind my #5 1/2, my #3 is probably my most used bench plane, and I like how infrequently I have to sharpen my #5 1/2 with the IBC


----------



## RGtools

Now that I have a bandsaw I ought to take an afternoon to make a few polishing planes. I have some exotics that would accomplish the job nicely.

Almost too bad this month I have to work on my first commisioned peice. That deadline is getting WAY too close for comfort. I feel like playing more than working.


----------



## Dcase

I filed the mouth of a few of my planes to accept thicker iron/breakers. I know I didn't devaule the planes because I know if I put them on ebay they would sell for a lot. Are thicker irons better? I wont say they are better but I do like the added mass that the thick iron and breaker add.

I have no problem with the old thin irons but I cant hate on the new ones either.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure where the OP did spend that $155 at. His figures, not mine.

To each his own….


----------



## BrandonW

To each his own…

That's why I don't come here and criticize your work, Bandit.


----------



## Dcase

I have to admit, it was a little hard for me to get the guts to file the mouth of my T11 4 1/2. The plane was in perfect shape with 100 percent of the original japanning. I paid an arm and a leg for it. I did file the mouth on it though. No regrets and if I ever sold it (which I wont) I would ask for more then an arm and a leg.



















I had to file the mouth on my 5 1/2 also. Not to accept a larger iron but to square it up. This picture may hurt some of your eyes.


----------



## BrandonW

I had to do the same thing to my K5 plane. I don't know if the previous owner filed it crooked or if came that way (probably the former), but I had to square it up.


----------



## bandit571

The thickest iron I have is on the Wood River #4 V3

I am selling a THICKER one on the Hibbards True Value #3, of it IS tapered

Just asking IF a "New & improved" iron is a cure-all for ones "troubles" using a plane.

Maybe it is for the sake of saying "I made a Brand X up-grade!"

Makes one wonder what was "wrong" with the OEM iron on a Bedrock 605, in the first place?

They even used an iron from one company, and a chipbreaker from another.

Now IF people don't mind, I have some Walnut legs to mill…....









and maybe plane a few barn siding planks smooth









Not sure how I'll manage it, though, with these old, thin irons….


----------



## Mosquito

haven't seen a pile of Dan shavings in a while, need more of that ;-)

I haven't had to file any yet, but I probably should on my #4 1/2. It's really tight, with no room to widen it if I want to. Should probably do that at some point… (it has a Hock iron in it)


----------



## bandit571

For a extentsive test of different plane irons, battling 18" of hard maple, read David Weaver's over at the SMC neanderthal Haven. One iron lasted over 1000 strokes, though some did not even make half that far..

Fir Barn siding: maybe a scrub plane to get rid of some of the roughness?









Might wind up with 1/2" thick drawer parts. Used to be 4" double Dutch siding. I do have to watch out for nails, though.


----------



## Dcase

Just asking IF a "New & improved" iron is a cure-all for ones "troubles" using a plane.

Bandit, There could be a number of reasons why someone would want to upgrade to a new thicker iron set. There are some out there who probably think its a cure for all troubles but then there are guys like me who like the thicker irons/breakers for the added mass. I really believe the added mass is an advantage when planing certain types of wood.

So I believe there is a market and need in some cases for the thicker irons breakers. Are they the cure for all ones troubles. NO. One must learn how to sharpen first…


----------



## Dcase

I am in the middle of putting new siding on one of my garden sheds. The old siding that was on it was tar paper and I am replacing that with T1-11 siding. I am doing the T1-11 siding up to the gable and then I am going to do cedar shakes or some other form of cedar siding at the top gable. Ill post pics when its done… Sad thing is cant really use planes on t1-11 so this has been an all power tool job.


----------



## JayT

Dan, good to have you back posting regularly. We were having a serious dearth of good shavings shots.


----------



## Dcase

I have done so little woodworking in the past month. I have been doing a ton of work in the yard on the landscaping and that has pretty much kept me from the shop.

The past couple years I let my landscaping go pretty much untouched because I was spending all my time in the shop. Weeds took over everything and my yard was looking like crap so I told myself that this summer I was going to have to focus on the yard first and woodworking second.

Once I am done with this garden shed project I plan on getting back in the shop again. I miss my planes.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

JayT- I was watching that 605 1/2, and I'm really glad you got it. I would've bid higher on it…. if I didn't already have one. A rare deal on the bay. Lucky so many bidders were in church….lol.

Dan- I hear ya about all the other projects. Between work picking up, kids being home from school, and yardwork…..I always get less woodworking done during the summer months. However, building a garden shed this spring had a big effect on my shop. Got a lot of crap outta there. 
Btw, got all of my t11 siding from a building material salvage place. Saved a lot of cash that way.


----------



## JayT

Lucky so many bidders were in church

I was, too. That is why I threw out a "Whatever" bid on Saturday night. If I got it, great, if I didn't get it, "Whatever".


----------



## Dcase

BRK- That is a nice shed. Looks like the same siding that I am putting on mine. I thought about going all the way to the top of the gable like you did and then adding a piece of trim but decided on the cedar for the top. I think I will do the t1-11 all the way to the top on the back side though and put that piece of trim across.

I have two decent sized garden sheds but they were both filled with crap. Once I get them cleaned out I will have lots of room to put more junk. In the end it will clear up my shop some.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit went and made a few more shavings









Just a few, before stuff started to run down the lens of my glasses ( sweat? ME?? Nah….)

seems there was a few leg blanks to mill. Got three done, then had to go clean the glasses off









Used a Schwarz style cambered jack to clean off the rough sawn stuff









Then a second, non-cambered jack to smooth out the marks. Then a smooth plane to clean things up. Might taper the dang things later, right now I need them cleaned and square. Small table in the making…..


----------



## Mosquito

little #45 action for the night


----------



## donwilwol

Just to show its relevant










Some chain saw joinery for the grandkids enjoyment.


----------



## donwilwol

And I really hope my picking luck picks up. This is Saturdays take.


----------



## Airframer

I don't know how many of you remember me mentioning a pair of rough bronze castings of some router planes a while back but, I have finally made some headway on getting one into usable condition.

Just need to do some shaping, smoothing and flattening then find a pair of 1/4" machine screws to hold it all together with and we should be routing some grooves soon 



















Question for the group.. should I "Japan" the usual japanning spots or leave it all bronze?


----------



## JayT

Sweet, AF. I'd vote for leaving it bronze.


----------



## mochoa

Is that eve a serious question? Bronze dude!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Saw a near-mint #45, IOB, with irons IOB, all 4 rods, screwdriver, the whole 9 yards for $220 today. Hard to pass up, but I did. Anyone interested in a buying agent for it, I could go back. It's a late(est) model/type…


----------



## donwilwol

agreed….bronze!!!


----------



## lysdexic

Dan - it seems that the landscaping bug has a lot of us this year. I have a project going on that has completely destroyed all the landscaping that I have done for the past few years. It is going to take another few to get it back together.

Minimal woodworking for me except I need to build some sliding screen doors.


----------



## waho6o9

I vote for Bronze.


----------



## Airframer

Well the masses have spoken and bronze it is! I really wish I had some rosewood to make the base out of but that is just not in the budget right now. The good news is that the base will be replaceable as it wears down so perhaps someday I can get some rosewood to put on this thing.


----------



## Ripthorn

Question for you all: I just noticed a tiny spot of rust on the sole of my Veritas LAB. What is the best way to treat it for removal? I think I will get a sack to keep it in to prevent it from happening again, but want to get rid of the spot ASAP. I had a Shakespeare moment when I saw it, though it was edited for language . Anyway, it is the first bit of rust on any of my tools aside from my power jointer, and I really won't stand for it on my nice block plane.


----------



## Airframer

Just a tiny bit can be removed with a little WD40 and some 0000 steel wool.

I treat my planes with a thin coat of T9 from Boeing but you could also use some paste wax as a CPC. Keeping it in a bag won;t keep moisture out in fact it may just do the opposite and hold moisture closer to the metal.


----------



## terryR

Rip, I have a worse problem with rust in my shop! All my dang tools are gathering spots of rust! Humidity is always 60% or greater. Gotta solve that prob long term…

What kind of oil do you guys use to protect your planes and such? Something fancy? 3in1 oil?

Eric, PM me with your address. You want rosewood from Bolivia, Brazil, Carribean, Honduras, India, or Africa? It's waiting for ya here in my shop. That bronze is lovely…


----------



## waho6o9

2 cool TerryR


----------



## donwilwol

Fluid film


----------



## bandit571

Am I the only one that just uses hand planes to taper legs around here?

And just handplanes, start to final finish….









This one is cleaning up after a cambered jack plane









It does all the roughing in of the taper. Legs are 26-1/2" long, taper starts 4-1/2" from the top. Footprint is a 1" square foot. Tapering just the two inside faces. Even used a #4 to clean up any marks by the #6c









And, no sanding was needed…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty- that 45 is tempting. Must resist for now.

Ripthorn- Liquid wrench is my rust remover. With steel wool or a scotch pad. 
Then I coat with wd40 or paste wax.


----------



## Mosquito

Bandit, No.

Ripthorn, regular use is my anti-rust 

Actually, I use the specialized wd40 that's formulated to prevent rust after I clean up a plane. Haven't reapplied any yet, but I've also only had any given plane for about a year now…


----------



## Dcase

Nothing works for me. Rust always finds it's way back. I just buff the rust off with the little sanding blocks.


----------



## lysdexic

Mos, I wouldn't expect you to have a problem with rust in an A/C'd apartment in MN.


----------



## Mosquito

Can't say I've really had any issues yet Scott… but unfortunately it won't be that way forever (I doubt I get to install central a/c in any shop I'll have for a long time lol)

Reason I used the WD40 was because of flash rusting after cleaning them up


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, no. Small table on my back porch, I blogged it.


----------



## BrandonW

Bandit it depends on the size/shape of the taper. For larger tapers I will usually rough it out with a band saw, but there have been many of other times where just a hand plane is the right tool.


----------



## bandit571

Haven't had any rust. Dust, yes. I guess mine get used a lot. Those I can't keep the rust away from… I sell to someone else.

As for the tapering of legs. I NEED a fan blowing on me down in the steamy Dungeon Shop. Tired of stuff dripping on the wood. Mainly me doing the dripping, too….

Just playing around down there, might have all the legs done this weekend ( maybe) Didn't know IF anyone else tapered legs this way….

Waiting to see how much of that barn siding I need for a Project, and what lengths, before I set the planes after it.


----------



## BillyD3152

I have been coating my tools with the oild Lie -Nielson sells..Jatoba I think it is called. Anybody here have any experience with it? So far so good for me.


----------



## BrandonW

Billy, the oil that Lie-Nielsen sells is called Jojoba (jatoba is a type of wood). 

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=joil

I've been using camellia oil that I purchased from Highland Woodworking. So far so good, but I haven't been using it long enough to justly sing its praises.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/camelliaoilspray240ml.aspx


----------



## lysdexic

camelia oil here as well. I still get some rust but mostly on the metal surfaces that contact my skin directly. Some would say I am caustic.


----------



## pjped

I have used and liked Camellia oil from L-N, then they stopped selling it so I bought their Jojoba oil, and I do not like the gummy residue it leaves when drying, so I switched to camellia from TFWW and I like it again. When camellia oil dries it just sort of evaporates, no residue in my experience.
They both have given the same protection for me.


----------



## WhoMe

WD-40 or 3 in 1 onto a paper towel then wiped on all bare surfaces of the plane immediately after the cleaning from the evaporust bath. Then after fully rehabbing the plane it gets it again on the surfaces that need it. Then occasional reapplications as needed over time. I really don't get much rust here in So Cal. but if I get some rust it is the light surface type and a quick once over with some 000 steel wool and a reapplication prior to putting them away after use and my planes usually stay pretty much rust free. I have never tried the Camelia oil because I always have the 3 in 1 or WD-40 handy.


----------



## RGtools

Camelia oil for saw plates and plane bodies,.3 in 1 for blades (I sharpen with oil stones).

Seems to work quite well. The big thing is keeping stuff free from dust. That is what kills a lot of tools. Wipe things down from time to time and keep them stored well. That will make a big difference.


----------



## shampeon

I love the smell of 3-in-1. Can't really explain it, really.


----------



## theoldfart

not sure if mine is camelia or jojoba, bought it from Woodcraft. Everything gets wiped down after EACH use. The tool chest has rust inhibiting liners. Cast power tools are waxed periodically My woobie is hanging right by the workbench ready to go.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the rust-free tips! I think Ryan nailed my largest problem…airborne dust collecting on the tools, and allowed to rest for too long. Add my moisture problem…bingo…rust. And I usually don't wipe tools down after each use. Gotta improve on that habit…


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, having this CNC has led me to play in CAD some the last couple nights. Here is what is next on my list after the shoulder planes (and a couple house projects) are all done.










That's right, my take on an A27. I will prototype in aluminum because it is super cheap and won't hurt my CNC at all if something goes wrong. I am not sure about the blade adjuster, just because I don't know if I want to have to make that mechanism, it sounds like a pain. I actually have an extra special idea floating in my head for the prototype if all goes well. I'm keeping it a surprise though. Needless to say, it is something that I don't think has ever been done.


----------



## donwilwol

Well, having this CNC

I hate you!!

Wait, it should be *I hate you!!*


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, I think this might help me overcome my shortage of elves. Just maybe…


----------



## donwilwol

I have cnc envy!


----------



## terryR

Hey, Brian, how about some photos of the CNC?
Is that allowed on the Epic Thread?


----------



## Mosquito

I would certainly not turn my back on a CNC lol


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, so here is the CNC setup:










And here are some parts that could potentially be turned into a small manual mill:










And a totally gratuitous shot of my little metal lathe (and if you look very carefully you can see the three infill shoulder planes, which make this whole post totally valid):


----------



## Tugboater78

Thanks for the tips on the rust inhibiting, here in MY the summer months are never-ending humidity, my planes I left in my building during my last boat trip all have surface rust growing. So I will be needing to do something soon.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sorry to jump in, but I'm needing a quick answer before I head into town.

I'm taking apart a Stanley #7 to clean it up. The depth adjusting knob will not budge whatsoever. I put the WD40 to it last night and left it overnight. Still won't move at all.

I really don't want to damage the knob. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance
Sandra


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sandra, it's brass so you sure don't want to over-torque, but at the same time there shouldn't be corrosion either.

Is it overscrewed and at the end of the threads, maybe? That would explain it being stubborn, but then check the threads to ensure you're attempting to move the nut away from the frog with your efforts. Don't use channellocks unless covered with a rag, to avoid damage to the brass. Finally, I'd say be patient, it'll come loose. Even remove the frog from the plane to get a better 'grip' on the situation.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Smitty.

It is at the end of the threads. I've taken the plane completely apart, except for the knob. I've tried the WD 40, let the whole thing sit in CLR, no dice. I can't think of how I can put enough force to turn it without damaging the brass.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I know you know, but some Stanley planes had reversed threads, so dbl-check the way you're turning it. Another option is applying heat to expand the brass.


----------



## racerglen

I've had some luck with "forgetting" it, just leaving it soak for more than a day, +Smitty on some gentle heat like a propane torch.


----------



## donwilwol

two other possibilities Sandra. One, wrap a piece of "good" string around it with a loop in the end. Put a screwdriver through the loop and force it. The force should keep the string from slipping and loosen it.

Next if you need more force than a rag will protect, use some aluminum flashing. The aluminum should be soft enough to grab the brass without damage, but the pliers wont make it through.

Edit: I should have noted I always try Smnitty's and Glen's way first.


----------



## Dcase

I would try something other then regular WD-40. Try something stronger that is designed to break down rust. WD-40 makes something stronger then the original you could get. Could also try PB Blaster stuff.

If that does not work I just use vice grips. I don't even bother covering the brass up. Sometimes it might help to knock out the york pin and take the york off. That could relieve some pressure.


----------



## donwilwol

I never really figured out what wd-40 is good for. Its not a good penetrating oil, its certainly not a lubricant, and although it will prevent rust, its not the best thing for the job.

I've got a can that's about 20 years old. I haven't used it up yet.


----------



## ShaneA

WD 40 has to be the amongst the most successfully branded items of all times. Like Don says, it is none of those things…but those are its most used applications. I have known it to stop squeaks for a limited time before. I bet I have a can or two that have only been sprayed two or three times in 13 yrs. Props to their marketing/branding team.


----------



## Dcase

Don, I don't know but I use it all the time. I have both the regular WD-40 and I have the WD-40 that is a penetrating oil. The later of the two works better for breaking loose rusted bolts. WD-40 has a whole line of oils and such out now. Looks like they even have their own version of EvapoRust


----------



## waho6o9

Water Displacement 40th formula try, hence the acronym WD40.

Good to know WD40 has more products on the market.


----------



## Ripthorn

Waho beat me to it. It's a water displacer. It's great for getting little droplets out of tiny nooks and crannys that have had a water rinse. Thus the rust preventative aspect (because it repels the cause of rusting).


----------



## donwilwol

good stuff. Now maybe I can use it for its intended purpose, and actually use it.


----------



## terryR

+1 to WD40's marketing team!

Not a lubricant, but stops squeaky door hinges, and eases bolts into tight holes.
Not a coolant, but who else sprays it on hot drill bits, besides me?
Not for rust, but that's the first thing I grab for a spot of rust removal.

Cool to know they make other oils…I could sure some use some penatrating action….ooops.

Brian, that CNC looks cool…smaller than I thought. Cannot wait to see more infills…


----------



## Dcase

Comon guys don't be so hard on WD-40. I use the regular stuff all the time and it does come in handy. It acts as a lube and it will help turn screws and such. It does work, just probably not as well as some other actual penetrating oils… I like WD-40 because it smells better then the other crap. I hate the smell of liquid wrench and PB Blaster… Ehh


----------



## waho6o9

SuperSlick works well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

With ya Dan. I've used it ever since I saw popular woodworking to a test on rust preventatives. They coated identical pieces of metal….and set them outside for a week (or something like that). Wd40 was one of the best….and by far the cheapest.

Also use it for a lube on my oil stones. Works great. Bought by the gallon, way cheaper than honing oils.

Liquid wrench does stink to high heaven, but it has a quick chemical reaction to rust. If I've got a big spot on my tablesaw or something, that's what I use. I'm sure there are better products. But those are quick, easy, and cheap.


----------



## racerglen

If I'm realy stuck then it's out with an antique from my Dad's mechanic days..liquid wrench from the days 
before the environment took over.
Yee gods does it stink, but it'll eat anything it flows on in the way of corosion.
Sorry Sandra, Canada Post wouldn't alow it in the office, let alone ship it
;-)


----------



## waho6o9

ATF (automatic transmission fluid) and acetone.

Flammable as heck, but it's the best to loosen rusted stuff, be careful.


----------



## Dcase

BRK- I have that same magazine where they tested the different rust preventatives. I am not saying its the best stuff but I believe it does work for some things and I wouldn't not use it.


----------



## racerglen

Acording to my son the transmission repair guy, ATF is the best hand softener you can find
but it's hard on things like ruberized handles on piers and such..
Another great penetrant and lube is "Moove it", auto parts stores and L/V sell it.


----------



## pjped

If you had a VW Rabbit that you drove through a puddle that could swallow a Buick, then you would love WD40, just pop the spring clips holding on the distributor cap and spray like it's a bee's nest, then you would believe in WD40!
Wasn't me, was a friend… I never drive through puddles


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Antique store prices for tools are depressing, just sayin'. Later #82 scraper, $65, but a 10% discount was available! #9 1/2 block, $45. American Boy block, $75. Hah…


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, the CNC is very small, but will cut something up to 8"x12"x6", so it should handle everything up through smoothers without a problem. Panel planes and jointers are out of the question, though. I still need a couple of parts to get it ready to pump stuff out, but I'm really excited!


----------



## donwilwol

American Boy block, $75

wow, I have 3. I'd sell all 3 for $75.


----------



## Dcase

Pete, You don't drive through puddles? Your missing out… I love driving through puddles. I got a big SUV though. I do it just to piss the cars off cuz I fling a bunch of water on their windshields. Yes, I am one of those guys! Hate me if you want.


----------



## Mosquito

In my Astro van if I hit a puddle like that I'd end up shooting water quite a ways out (which was fun). In the jeep it all managed to hit my windshield, and in the subaru it's a mix of both lol


----------



## WhoMe

"I have cnc envy!" 
DonW, that cracked me up… cause we all know you sure don't have hand plane envy…..lol

I'm a WD-40 user and I use it for almost anything (hangs head in shame at WD-40 users anonymous meeting)
But, having said that, I do use it a lot for many different things. If I need a penetrating oil or a actual lucubrating oil, I do use something else with staying power. I think part of the thing with the WD is that over time, it seems to evaporate away. 
For really frozen threads, I do use PB or liquid wrench.

Sandra, maybe you should one of these:


----------



## bandit571

Maybe one of those that "Drag Race" a town, until they can get in front of someone, THEN do a left turn?

Not as bad as a little red car I saw one day. Sitting in the left turn lane, well not reallt "setting" kind of a slow rolling stop. Light is still red, no turn arrow. Red car just goes ahead and turns left on red. Must have thought that overhead light was just a "four way stop sign with powered lights"?

Pulled away from a stop light a few weeks back. Apparently, since I didn't "peel out" and reach 70 mph in 20', Navigator behind me tried to pass using the opposing left turn lane. Someone was in it awaiting to turn. I got 'flipped off, The Big, bad navigator went around my little FOUR CYLINDER Caravan, and cut back in about 6' from my front bumper. About two miles down the State Highway, I returned that favour. And since traffic was getting heavy, and Navigator couldn't pass again ( withouth a head-on with a semi) I went down to "speed limit" from the 78 mph he was trying to do. Next crossroad (mine, to go to work) almost stopped, before the turn, with another "Tokyo Express Semi coming the other way. No, I don't just get even….....


----------



## bandit571

Use to work at a place that made Ridgid 48" and 54" cast iron pipe wrenches. We just made the castings, though.

While on those two weeks in the summer sort of things. Been raining a bit up in Camp Grayling, MI. Old range trails had a lot of "Tank Trap" depressions in them, full of water. Was tooling along in one of those old Dodge Power wagons Uncle Sugar thought were great, wheeling around these puddles. Happened to see the "LT's" jeep parked beside one such puddle. No room on the over side, so straight THROUGH the 2' of muddy water filled hole we went. Driver had just enough time to duck, since he saw us coming in the mirrior, LT did not. OOOOOPSIE, tidal wave in an open top jeep…


----------



## WhoMe

Bandit, your 'navigator' story is funny and great revenge but nowadays, I am too scared some idiot will pull a gun on me if I do that. So, I just let them go and HOPE that mr. law is around to catch them. I like that idea because it is a "gift that keeps on giving"

In my younger days, I was the one in the VW beetle that would intentionally head for those big puddles to make a big splash whether there was people/cars around, made it more fun if there were though. 
I remember 'floating' the car a couple times and LEARNING to dry out the brakes as soon as I got out of the puddle…
fun times


----------



## Ripthorn

I lived in Chile for two years and we would frequently walk out on the streets. Well, there is no rain drainage to speak of, so it was not uncommon to have several inches of standing water in the streets. When the busses would come by, the only thing you could do was turn your back. We started bringing umbrellas not so much for the rain, but as a splash shield.

On a hand plane related note, I grabbed some material for some test CNC cuts from the metal shop scrap bin.


----------



## Mosquito

*Ripthorn* I'm interested in the details of your CNC, if you don't mind. Curious what the cost was, specifically.

I started work on a wooden jointer plane that I did in two halves, and then glued together. The 8"x12"x6" capacity would work fine for this, provided the stock could extend beyond the ends of the machine (which it looks like it could)


----------



## Ripthorn

Mos, this is an interesting story, which will only make Don hate me more. The CNC is a MaxNC-15. It is widely regarded as not the best machine, especially not at the price (it is very similar to Taig and Sherline mills, but the cost is much higher).

So when I bought my metal cutting bandsaw, the lady selling it had an entire metal shop in her basement that belonged to her late husband. She didn't know what any of the stuff was or what it was worth except the bandsaw, and I was the first to come see it. I bought the saw for a fair price, and offered to help her out with pricing, describing, and sorting things out just to be nice (she was obviously still very overwhelmed 3 1/2 years after his unexpected death). I came back a couple times to help, and each time she sent me home with tools, even though I tried to pay her for everything. She gave me the CNC because neither of us knew if it even worked. It was not working, but I have since gotten it into working condition. So anyway, the cost to me was free. There are a lot of DIY solutions out there for CNC routers that can be as large as you want that are relatively inexpensive (starting around $500 or so) and they can handle wood, plastic, aluminum, and brass. Going with a CNC mill is definitely not the ideal choice for wood, since the precision is not needed. Mills also tend to have much smaller capacity due to that needed precision. At some point, I would like to build a CNC router with 2'x4' capacity, but I don't have the room for it.

Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice score, that answered my question and then some lol. I've been looking at various kits and what not. Similar issue with not having the space or environment to run it in, and add on top of that the cash problem lol

Look forward to seeing what comes out of your shop once the CNC gets rolling


----------



## DanKrager

For rusted tool parts, A/ATF mix is the cat's meow as far as I'm concerned. I saw on one web site (wish I could remember) a comparison between the various "rust solvents". At the bottom of the review in small faint print was a comment like " 50-50 acetone/transmission fluid is four times more effective than ANY of these products".

I'm here to testify to that. On a rust hunt. I found an old scythe with a blade that I wanted. The handle was rotten, but I only wanted the two stubby handles and the blade. The blade was fastened on with a 1/2" bolt, as badly rusted as you can imagine. The nut and bolt were one piece. WD40 (my go to for many things) soaked on it for days. I ended up twisting the bolt off. Then (and only then darn it) did I remember the A/ATF so I fixed up a bit and soaked the broken stub and nut in it overnight. Next morning the nut couldn't wait to get off the stub. No fuss, no bother, just turned it off almost like a new one. I'm a believer! That mixture also saved a badly rusted adjuster screw (left handed) for a plane I restored.
DanK


----------



## johnstoneb

WD 40 was originally developed as a drying agent for electronics hence the name WD (Water Displacement) (formula) 40. I have never found it any good for a penetrating oil or a lubricant.

Oops should have read a few more post before posting


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks gents. I bought a can of penetrating oil at CTire and gave it a go. It did work -sort of.
After damaging the brass, I discovered that it was reverse threaded. I have 2 #5 planes, so I decided to sacrifice one for parts, and swapped the knob over to the #7. Problem solved.

BTW, you guys are just as nuts as those over at Stumpy's. I see Bandit is the common denominator….


----------



## Airframer

My cool discovery for today.. check out what I found while cleaning up the attaching hardware for the frog on my T7 No 7 today…



















Looks like they ran out of washers and stamped one out from a recycled ruler. Made my day


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cool.

And it was two #4s that I had, not #5s. Not that it matters.


----------



## donwilwol

Eric, that's pretty cool. And we think recycling is new!


----------



## ShaneA

The stories these planes could tell.


----------



## 33706

Eric: I've seen pictures of annealed Stanley cutters die-cut into washers for assembly. Pretty cool discovery!


----------



## DonBroussard

Questions about the Stanley 45. Do the cutters on either a No. 55 or the comparable Sargent combination plane fit on a 45? Do those other cutters have the notch for the depth adjustment? I just got a 45 recently and it only had the 3/4" cutter on it, so I'm looking for a set of cutters. I am cleaning it up now-I know the "rule" about no pics or it didn't happen, so I'll put a few up after it looks less bad.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Airframer, I found one similar once. Mine was a sweetheart washer in my #7









*Don*, yes, the #55 cutters will fit in a #45, but be aware that the non straight and non beading cutters are not going to work in the #45.

Will the Sargent 1080 irons work in a #45? Technically, yes they will. But they may not work as well. If they don't have the side notch (not all do), you can have the depth adjuster just push the iron on the end (which is what the normal #45 1/8" cutter has to do anyway).


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Those washers are too cool.

Yep Sandra, welcome to the nuthouse. Those parts are easlily repaced on ebay. Can you order stuff on ebay there in Canada?

Every time I think of Canada, I think of the movie Strange Brew- "I always thought it would be like heaven to drown in beer. But I can't find my buddy. And I got two soakers. This ain't heaven. This sucks."


----------



## Airframer

*Mos* - Don't let Smitty see that washer!


----------



## DaddyZ

You never know, Maybe all 3 of those washers came from the same ruler ????

Insert creepy music here


----------



## Momcanfixit

Red, I was able to use the knob off another plane. And then because it was that kind of day, I broke the y-yoke. I was able to replace that also, so I now have a Frankenplane.

And yes. Unfortunately I CAN buy from ebay here. Shipping from the US can be pretty pricey though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I've seen that washer before, and still hope to come across one someday now that I know they are out there…

Random plane pic.


----------



## bandit571

Four Square Junior Jack, with the SW iron all sharpened up…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is a sweet tote, Bandit. Union-style lateral adjust lever on those 4-Squares?


----------



## bandit571

Yep! Tote fits my hand like a glove too! 11" long, with a #3 sized iron. I haven't even refinished the tote. Just a clean up of all the metal parts. SW iron was already flat, didn't take much to get it SHARP.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I need to come up with more reasons to reach for the #5 1/4. It is a nice plane.


----------



## donwilwol

I need to come up with more reasons to reach for the #5 1/4. It is a nice plane.
oh so true Smitty


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Mos, for the info about the 45/55 cutters. I've been browsing the bay for a set of cutters. I might get lucky-ya never know.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ did you tell us the story behind that aluminum knob already, Don? It's that kind of two-tone bling that drove Al away from these parts, ya know…


----------



## donwilwol

a friend made the knob up for me Smitty. Not much of a story. I just think its cool. I have 2 - #5 1/4, both had aluminum totes when I bought them.

Where is Al? Seems bling would be right up his alley!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How 'bout an Al Beacon?


----------



## DaddyZ

Kinda Odd, Al & The Dude are both on very sparingly, maybe they got reprimanded by the man/woman…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lance was facing marital issues, yes. Al got swamped with work in a new position (steady, Stef, not that kind of position) and lost his PC time, I think.


----------



## Mosquito

you mean Al actually has to work now… sad. I don't know what I would do if I actually had to work 

No really, I do work, I swear…


----------



## LukieB

Wasn't Al getting married too?? That will cut down your LJs time…..at least for awhile


----------



## Mosquito

Look what showed up on my doorstep today (actually, I had a notice in my mailbox yesterday, but you know what I mean)


----------



## DaddyZ

Mos might have a couple Buck Rodgers there !!!

Don't know about the drill


----------



## donwilwol

Nice Mos.


----------



## Mosquito

The drill is a handyman. The Rabbet plane is a Craftsman, and the Spoke Shave is a Stanley #51. They were all free, so I got a good deal lol


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, so the infill shoulder planes are pretty much done. They need a light pass on the mill to get the soles trued up and they need the blades heat treated and sharpened. Other than that, they are good to go:


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhh dammmmmmnnnnn ^


----------



## donwilwol

ohhhh they look so sweet!!


----------



## theoldfart

Wow, shiny, droool!!!


----------



## LukieB

Wow Brian, those things look awesome!!


----------



## waho6o9

Tightening up your plane game real nice BrianT!

Congratulations my friend, those planes are awesome.


----------



## Tugboater78

Sweet lookin infills


----------



## bandit571

Well, been a Looong day, time to settle down to a few of these









I wonder what Ol'Andy Capp would think about that???

Have the metal polish all shaken up, plenty of 100 grit sandpaper to moosch it around. Will be bringing home some citrius mols cleaner to rinse the sludge off four saw blades. Also have "won" two planes on the fleabay…. More about that later next week.


----------



## CL810

Wow Rip, mighty fine work there!


----------



## chrisstef

Rust huntin with my lil guy this morning turned up this odd ball shelton plane. 14" jack with a cast frog auto set style. Dont know much more about it. Info appreciated.


----------



## WhoMe

Now This is a nice collection of LN stuff for sale near me. 
He says the stuff is new/unused. The chisels look it with the plastic dipped ends. Wonder why he is selling..


----------



## terryR

Brian, those are schweeeet looking planes! Nice work…


----------



## chrisstef

Dug up the info. Shelton 505. Nothin special but for 9 clams ill tune it up and give it to an aspiring woodworker wanting to get into hand planes.

Bust out the wallet for that stash Widdle.


----------



## stonedlion

Good evening all - I know I haven't posted much in awhile, but life kinda gets in the way sometimes.

Anyway - the Mrs and I took a day off last week to do a little rust hunting and I found this -



















It appears to be a Stanley #2. But I have some concerns and I am hoping the *plane brain trust* can help me sort it out.

First, it's an obvious "restore". Not clear in the pictures, but the outlines of the original japanning are visible under the paint. And there is paint where there should not be any. Not a huge concern to me, I can always strip it down later and redo it.

Looking at the various plane dating material available, this appears to be a type 8. I found a "B" foundry mark on the bottom of the frog, but not on the lever cap. I suspect it may be a replacement, but from who knows where. The knob appears to be a replacement from another plane and is a little ill fitting.

There is no number casting in the body, should there be?

There is no patent date on the lateral adjuster, just STANLEY. It should have one. Also, the disc on the lateral adjustment lever looks to be somewhat crudely ground. I strongly suspect it was repaired with a lateral from another plane and the disc ground down.

The blade is period correct and in mercifully good condition with lots of use left.

What say you? Is it a frankenplane or a genuine #2 with an antique dealer's quick "fixit" for quick sale with a couple of incorrect parts?


----------



## widdle

I see a 23 on the handle..I think it may be the elusive…stanley "jordan" special edition..


----------



## stonedlion

Yeah, it's stamped on the blade too. I thought it might have come out of a school or trade school.


----------



## donwilwol

Richard, #1s and 2s are pretty hard to type. Your knob looks higher than my low knob #2 but not as high as the SW. I've got one with a replacement cap to that I don't know what it came off.


----------



## stonedlion

The frog and receiver in the base lead me to believe it is a type 8. Type 7's had an "S" foundry mark. The type 9's changed the frog and receiver.

Of course it could be a complete frankenplane.


----------



## donwilwol

You never know Richard. It could be a complete frankenplane direct from the factory even. Who knows? If its a working #2, it doesn't matter much. Its a great find.


----------



## stonedlion

No argument there Don, I am thrilled to find a #2. 
I only paid $145 for it, so I am more than pleased.


----------



## WhoMe

Ok you KK experts out there. 
I recently went back to a antique store where i picked up that #10 for a deal to get some info on selling 100+ year old china. I saw that the KK #6 was still there and took a picture of the front of the plane. I have not seen this configuration before. I am not planning on getting it but I am just curious as to it's vintage, and what type of KK it is. Other than a blade that is almost gone (1/4" left before there is no material left to the center slot opening) and the lateral adjuster is bent down (easy fix), it just has a lot of surface rust. I can't see any cracks and the wood is in pretty good shape. 








BTW, I know it is a little hard to see but there is a K on each side of the knob.


----------



## Bertha

Posting to get to the bottom. Y'all still talkin bout this handplene stuff?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I put out a Tommy Tutone beacon for you a day or so ago, I guess it worked! W'ssup, Al!?


----------



## racerglen

AL ?
WT-
Where y'all been buddy…we've missed you ;-(


----------



## waho6o9

Ya, we're just getting started Al. Thanks for showing up now and 
again.

Al's da Man, no doubt.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, here's my find of the week. A set of cabinetmaker's turnscrews.










Nice oval handles, little evidence of actual use.


----------



## donwilwol

oh they are so sweet Smitty.


----------



## ShaneA

Those must have been tucked away for an entire generation to look so nice.


----------



## DonBroussard

@Smitty-Nice find. For my own education, how are these different from screwdrivers (a serious question)?


----------



## theoldfart

usually not hollow ground, fits the screw slot fully. less chance of twisting out and damaging the screw head. Been looking for a set for a while, *SMITTY* you suck


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Another key is the straight shaft, particularly the lack of that 'triangular' shape at the ends of common (standard) screwdrivers. Working a screw that's countersunk tears at the hole unless the driver is straight.

Maybe Andy is watching and can tell me about 'Barefoot' tools, Made in England…


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, are they "new old stock" or just well taken care of?


----------



## RGtools

*Smitty*. I am this color.


----------



## DanKrager

Yah Smitty, you suck. Are these meant for round head screws? I've seen tips from old timers about knocking off the corners of a driver used on flat head screws because of the slope of the countersink. ???
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kevin, they were in an antique store in Sieverville, TN and Had to be mine. And Dan, I have a G-P driver with the corners knocked off…


----------



## lysdexic

Smit, those are in perfect condition. Obviously, not what they use to screw in Sieverville TN.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I'd have to agree with that, ScottyB.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what kind of plane is this , a friend found this in a barn and gave it to me it looks like some kind of tung and groove one, it has no marking on it other than 150 stamped on the blade holders ,it is missing one of the blades in the pic ,but it has a side that piviots








!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Edit: they're marked 'Footprint'


----------



## BrandonW

Eddie, that's a tongue and groove plane. Look up Stanley 48 or 49 as comparisons or more info. I'm not sure who the maker is of your plane; perhaps someone here will know.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Thanks Brandon, got to thinking and u tubed toung and groove planes and its one but not sure what brand thank you


----------



## racerglen

Smitty, Footprint was a family owned company, in operation for some 134 years or so,
the last recession hit them hard, the 'net says they closed their Shefield plant in 2010.
I have a few of their tools, some excelent, some….
Like a small plane, about 103 size that is cast off square, blade can not be aligned to the sole with the 
rod also misaligned etc etc..yes it says Footprint, but it was made in China to be sold through Home Depot..
What you have looks like a real fine set of turnscrews, undoubtedly from an earlier era.
now Andy ?
any advice on dating ?
(no not that kind of dating, dont get y'r kilt in a knot ;-)


----------



## Dcase

I got behind again… I seen someone got a Buck Rogers… Lucky fella! I want one.

I spent the weekend working on my garden shed. Been residing it and stuff… It is not done yet but I wanted to share the progress with you guys. I still have lot of work to do but you can see it is starting to take form.

Here is a before picture… The old siding was a tar paper, most of that was torn off when I took this photo.










Here is pic of where I am at on it now. Got most of the new siding on and made a little star burst design gimmick at the gable with cedar bevel siding. The half sun design took a long time. I had my dad come over and help me out with it. It may not be perfect but I think its a neat design that adds character. I did use some planes when working with the cedar bevel board.



















Hopefully I will finish up all the trim and paint this weekend. My Stanley #75 came very handy when scraping all the old paint from those window frames.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glen, thanks very much for that, great stuff. These definitely have "Made in England" on them, which is excellent. I wouldn't have bought them if China were there instead, I must say. Heavy lacquer coating on them down to each tip, quite thick, pretty much undisturbed.

For all that are green, and insisting I suck, believe me when I say it's warranted and totally understood. The 'cabinetmaker turnscrew' tool group as a whole has fascinated me for a couple years, and as I worked some of the rehabs on tables and such lately, with deeply recessed screws holding the tops in place, I've struggled to find the right tool to get at them without blowing out surrounding material. These, if they fit the slots, should be just what the (furniture) doctor ordered.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Dan, very nice work on that sunburst, and I spy a Folgers can in those pics!

Good to hear the #75 was a worker; mine hasn't done crap.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, The folgers can is where I put the old siding nails so that they didn't end up in the yard  It had a reason to be there..lol At least you didn't spy the Dewalt palm sander that is laying in the grass.

I have always struggled with the #75 trying to get it set to be a decent worker. I was able to get it tuned up right a while back and it has been a very useful tool ever since. I think it is best used for rough jobs or heavy removal.


----------



## Mosquito

I like my #75 for glue squeeze out cleanup. I set it to not take a shaving, so the edge of the blade is right in line with the sole of the plane. Then anything that's higher than that gets shaved off, but no more. Works great that way.

Hoping to clean up the Buck Rogers soon… the blade is pretty used up, not much left, but still usable. Need to figure out what to do about a front knob though


----------



## DanKrager

Dan, that's an impressive upgrade to the shed! I'm glad you mentioned using planes on the starburst which, by the way, is very neat all by itself. Adds a lot of interest.

Boy, it's like kids at Christmas playing with the box instead of the toy inside. I never cease to be amazed by what others point out in the photos (coffee can????)...background stuff of some interest to them I guess. I chuckle at it.

So, does all this effort on the shed yield returns on shop space?
DanK


----------



## racerglen

And no flowers were harmed in Dan's shed rehab ;-)
The sun-starburst realy adds to the package, very nice !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Definitely giving that shed a new lease on life. Kudos, too, for rehabbing the wood windows.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sure Dan, make my shed look lame….lol

btw, Whome, Dan's the kk man if you have questions.


----------



## Dcase

Glen, Actually I lost a few of the white petunias while working on that side… They might come back though.

DanK, It will open up some shop space for me… The shed has always helped with that but the problem is the sheds I have will get packed with so much crap that I cant even go inside them… I want them to be organized and useful.

Smitty, The wood windows are tough. A lot of the glass panels were broken so I had to have a glass co make me 14 new pieces to replace them. I am going to have them glaze them in and reglaze the old ones. I think they will look nice when finished.

BRK, I do like Keen Kutter planes.


----------



## Mosquito

"The shed has always helped with that but the problem is the sheds I have will get packed with so much crap that I cant even go inside them… I want them to be organized and useful."

Easy answer there is build more sheds lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Aw, Dan, glazing windows is an oh-so-much-fun activity though! I'm surprised you're farming that one out…


----------



## Dcase

Smitty, I sense sarcasm ^ 

Mos, the thought crossed my mind but I need to end my hoarding problem and just get rid of all the crap that I was keeping in those sheds… I had 4 broken vacuum cleaners. 4 of them! Why? Well like Valantine says in the movie Tremors "They are good for parts". I got rid of all 4 of them.


----------



## donwilwol

you know Dan, next week you're gonna need a vacuum cleaner switch!!


----------



## JayT

Shed looks good, Dan. Really liking the sunburst.

Aw, Dan, glazing windows is an oh-so-much-fun activity though! I'm surprised you're farming that one out…

Man, you can feel the sarcasm in that through the screen.

Actually, I find glazing wood windows to be pretty easy. Of course it probably helped to spend a couple summers repairing windows at the small town hardware store where I grew up. Ten minutes of instruction, a lot of practice and seven stitches in my thumb later, I got pretty decent at it.

Replacing worn, rotten and broken muntins can be a pain, but not too bad for a person with some woodworking skills, a chisel and a handplane or two (hundred). Hmmm, where could we find someone like that?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, I'm smelling RUSTIE!

Mailman is knocking on the door…...

BRB


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

JayT, there's some commonality between us RE: glazing windows in a hardware store. Been there, done that, learned from an old codger that will incredibly detailed (and thorough) with it, too. Completely clean surround, glazing bed down (thin, but consistently applied), lay in glass, place points, add glazing to the surround, work with putty knife until it's perfect.

There was sarcasm, but not too much. It's an activity not unlike cutting dovetails: Detailed busy work that's repetitive yet satisfying when it's done right. Not like now, as folks use a tube of silicone caulk to set windows anymore. Ugh.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty/Dan, I used to do a lot of historical renovations in my previous life. I've glazed a few windows myself. It wasn't the worse job in the world, but I'd hate to do it for a living!!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, just a bag?









inside of another bag, inside of another bag









Yet, when a dust cloud of rust starts to come out..









Well, well, hello Handsome….









I suppose this is your "Best Side"?









This looks like a fun project to do, before the Millers Falls plane arrives later this week.

$.99 + $6 for S&H….


----------



## Dcase

I wouldn't mind taking a stab at the glazing but I already had to order custom pieces of glass to be cut out so why not just have them put them in for me. They are going to give a little bit of a deal on it because they cut the glass…

This will give me more time to finish the siding and do the trim on the shed.

Bandit, Looks like a Stanley Defiance #4 size… I kind of like my Defiance planes.


----------



## WhoMe

BRK, thanks.

SO DAN…. 
I posted a shot of a KK #6 plane on the previous page, post #32075. I have not seen this kind of K configuration before and was just curious on it. SInce you are the KK expert, care to shed some light on this one. 
Thanks.


----------



## Dcase

Whome, I have one KK plane that is marked just like that #6 you found. I don't know all the facts/details but they KK planes were made by a few different plane makers. I believe Ohio Tool co made them for a while, then Stanley then Sargent.. There may have been another company that made them. The ones that are marked like that #6 were made by either Ohio Tool Co or maybe Union?

I used to know what the companies were as I had some paper work with that all typed out but its not with me right now. I will check into it and see if I can get a direct answer..

I believe that #6 you found would pre-date the "K" series planes that Stanley made. So your talking early 1900's.


----------



## bandit571

You know what? These Defiance planes can clean up nicely..









Still have to re-finish the handles on this $.99 plane. $6 for the shipping…


----------



## WayneC

Wow. Check out this tool chest. Right out of a Schwarz Dream. Saw till in lid.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That is the first time I've seen a fully enclosed saw till like that, in the lid. Did you get a pic of it open, by any chance?? Very cool.


----------



## WayneC

Better shot of the chest.


----------



## BrandonW

MUST SEE OPEN LID SAW TILL


----------



## WayneC

Will have complete photos. I am going to bring it home with me.


----------



## BrandonW

Sweet! Congrats to you, Wayne.


----------



## WayneC

According to the dealer it is turn of the Century from New Jersey. Was in makers family for three generations.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's an honor to bring home, I'd say… What stories it could tell.


----------



## lysdexic

Wayne. Good for you. Really looking forward to the pictorial on that one.


----------



## theoldfart

And not painted !!!!! Sweet find.


----------



## WayneC

Dealer says he has one made by the son of the guy who made this one. Sorry for rotated photos using phone.


----------



## theoldfart

When you can maybe some dimensions? Also what kind of joinery?


----------



## WayneC

Will do. On vacation on the CA Coast. It will be riding around in the Tahoe till Wednesday night.


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome showing there Wayne, can't wait to see more.


----------



## theoldfart

*Wayne*, my favorite trip was from Crescent City down to San Francisco along the coast. Stayed in Fort Bragg overnight. Incredible scenery. Enjoy the vacation.


----------



## chrisstef

That there Wayne is bringin the thunder. It couldnt have gone to a better owner. Nice chest.


----------



## Airframer

Just got a care package from Terry! Now I have more than enough rosewood to do up that router plane the way it should be done!

My hats off to you Terry and I have something in mind to repay you for your kindness..


----------



## pjped

*Do I need both? *

OK, I know the answer to that…

*Millers Falls 10* (not sure of the date, maybe 1960's?, the sides were ground unevenly at the factory, one is thinner than the other)

*Record 4-1/2* (recent acquisition, basically a new, unused plane, maybe 1990's?)


----------



## pjped

Wayne, that is an awesome find!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pete, those are might fine planes. The more I see MFs, the more I like them. The totes are definitely attention grabbers, color and shape wise…


----------



## JayT

Pete, of course you don't need both. Just send the Millers Falls to me and you won't have it weighing on your mind any more  Seriously, those are a couple of nice additions. Keep feeding the addiction

Nice pick up, Wayne. Can't wait to see some more.


----------



## donwilwol

*Wayne* sweat find on the chest.

*Pete* I've got to agree with Smitty on those planes. Mighty fine for sure. You probably don't "need" both, but how could you decide which one to give me?


----------



## carguy460

Got a question for the restoration guru's…I found an old liberty bell tranny a few weeks back, and threw all the metal parts into a tub of evaporust…then completely forgot about it until yesterday! I took a peek in the tub and everything is black now. Some of the black stuff rubs off with a thumb, but everything is pretty much covered…any easy way to get this crap off, especially of the parts with lots of nooks and crannies? Anyone had this happen with Evaporust?

I forgot to get pics…I can get some tonight though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A very stiff brush might work… I have a white one with very short, red bristles that works great on stuff that comes out of ER.


----------



## JayT

The black is the converted rust (I believe someone has mentioned it converts to iron sulfate) and it does rub off easily. Usually a good rinse and scrub with a nylon brush will get all of it off.

Edit: Here is a pic of one similar to what I use. The small bristles on the back really get into the corners well.


----------



## lysdexic

Based DonW's recommendation I use a fine wire wheel on the drill press.


----------



## mochoa

Wayne sweet find!

Hey, what yall know about this?









Looks like a Veritas 51. Also, I really like the cam action hold fast behind it.


----------



## Ripthorn

Maur, that is the new Veritas shooting plane. Scheduled for production sales in September of this year. Has some really cool features. I think they are aiming for a $300 ballpark. It was introduced at the Hand Tool event in Amana where they had a plastic model. There has been a fair bit of discussion on it over the last several months at SMC.


----------



## lysdexic

Maur,

I dont know anything about the plane. I googled "Veritas shooting plane" and came up empty. The pic looks like it came from the recent Amana, IA show.

where did you get the pic?


----------



## mochoa

Interesting, the pic was from the Lost are press blog but it was just pictures of the Amana show without any explanation.


----------



## Ripthorn

From SMC:

Quoting Rob Lee

" 
Some shooting plane stats: 
• Length: 15-7/8" 
• Base width: 2-1/8" (to fit Stanley #52 shooting board) 
• Blade: 2-1/4" wide, bevel up, 25° bevel angle. O1 or PM-V11. All of our standard 2-1/4" bevel up blades will fit this plane. 
• Bed: 12° bed angle, skewed 20° 
• Blade Adjustment: Typical Veritas "Norris" type adjuster, three set screws to precisely locate the blade, and rock the blade forward/back to adjust square 
• Mouth opening: adjustable toe piece with adjuster screw 
• Weight: 7-3/4 lbs 
• Rear tote: adjustable for angle. Plane can be used with the blade down for jointing. "


----------



## mochoa

Thats pretty sweet! I wouldnt buy one but its pretty cool looking.


----------



## Mosquito

at $300, I probably still wouldn't buy one any time soon, but $300 would be spent way before $500 lol


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, amazing how much cheaper it is than the LN.


----------



## WayneC

$300 does not seem too bad but hard to justify when I already have 3 planes I can shoot with (not including my 5 1/2s).

Thanks for all of the congratulations on the tool chest. Since this is a hand plane tread. The dealer also had a couple of round side bedrocks. 604 and 604 1/2. Too rich for my Wallet and I am a square side kind of guy. Photo of the bridge is one I took along the coast yesterday.


----------



## JayT

^ Mmmmmm, 'Rock Roundies! As Al once said "Worse than crack!"

Lovin' the Type 4 604-1/2 that looks to be in very good shape. Dare I ask what price tag he had on it?


----------



## WayneC

The #604 was $350 (price tag was visible). I did not pull them or ask the price. I have my sights set on square side 604 1/2 or a LN.


----------



## JayT

$350 for a 604 is ridiculous! Half of that would still be a bit high.


----------



## thedude50

Hey guys looking for a lead on some eirw turning blocks my guess is 10 or 12 quarter square so I can turn knobs and get them right If anyone has a lead on this stock please PM me

Lance


----------



## carguy460

Thanks Smitty, JayT and Scott…I'll see what I have laying around the shop tonight and give a brush a whirl. I've got a soft wire wheel for my handheld drill too…The Japanning will probably all come off, but it was in bad shape to begin with.


----------



## mochoa

I'm very inerested in this "Bench Duck" 








http://www.popularwoodworking.com/tools/bench-duck-new-from-veritas


----------



## chrisstef

Article says less than the $79 hold downs they offer. Not bad. No SuperDave hand crafted item but looks like a good product. One handed, no mallet operation speaks to me.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah Stef, like you I have kids sleeping above the shop, the less I smack on things with my mallet the better.

Especially since its a big bad aas mallet made by Stef himself!


----------



## Mosquito

And since my shop is in a room that shares a wall with my neighbor, I wouldn't mind such a device either lol


----------



## mochoa

Still want to make me some of these though.


----------



## thedude50

one thing about the veritas stuff it all looks like it is a prop for battle star Galactica


----------



## WayneC

More rust on the hoof.


----------



## donwilwol

i'd be broke by now Wayne!


----------



## WayneC

I'm doing my best to restrain myself. I know where a Disston 3D saw vice is. Having a hard time resisting it. Lol.


----------



## Tugboater78

putting a few planes to work, and my fiddler crab is in the making.

Thedude50 i was thinking something similar myself, not long ago!

Stanley ww2 era 5c and Wards Master #6









#5c









WM #6









Stanley #8c, Wards #6, Stanley #5c, Millers Falls #14. just set em up after i was done









workbench progress:
http://lumberjocks.com/Tugboater78/blog/36673


----------



## DonBroussard

@Tug-Good progress. At this rate, you should be finished by Thursday . . .

I found a few new avatars for you to consider, but all I get is the link and not the pics when I paste it in my comment box. I'll try a few other ways before I just blurt out and tell you that it's a fiddler crab (there goes the secret!).


----------



## donwilwol

a little ash action










it still need some work, but thought I'd post a mid project summary.


----------



## WhoMe

Dan, Thanks for the education on the KK plane. I kind of thought it was around that era since it came from the same estate that my 'V' logo #10 (around a type 11 plane of 1910-1916) came from.

No need to spend time looking for more info. Thanks again.

Wayne, sounds like a great vacation. If you get a chance to go farther north to the Oregon Coast, it will be worth the trip - vacation wise. 
Next time I am up that way, I will have to make sure I do some rust hunting while I am up there. I'm sure the wife will not be too happy but I'm sure she will find something interesting.


----------



## MrRon

After reading about Primus planes made in Germany, I can't see any iron plane even coming close. Unfortunately I can't afford one. I do have a wood low angle block plane that I made. It works great.


----------



## JayT

Nice, Don! What size is that one?


----------



## donwilwol

Its the same size as a #2


----------



## chrisstef

Came up from the shop this evening and was greeted by my wife in the kitchen.

"Youve got sawdust in your hair" 
Open garbage. Shake head. Shaving falls out. 
She grabs it. "Sawdust, and i keep finding it all over the house" 
"Baby, thats not sawdust thats a gossamer shaving" 
"Well if your son eats a gossamer shaving, youre in trouble". 
"Yes maam"

Lol.


----------



## Mosquito

Little #5 on the night









Also some #3 and #5 1/2 action not shown… managed to make a big ol' pile of mahogany fluff…

Coming along


----------



## terryR

Don, that's looking awesome! If it was built on a Sargent based platform…I want it. 

Stef, that's a great conversation with the misses…sounds sorta familiar!

Nice looking cabinet, Mos, love the dovetails! What ya building?


----------



## Mosquito

Working on another counter top tray for the cabin. Right now there's a little basket where my dad, brother, and I all throw our stuff (wallet, keys, cellphone, etc) when we're there. Usually it starts to overflow and then there's stuff all over that corner of the counter (by the door). Figured I'd make another counter top tray like the one I made for my apartment, except this one with 4 smaller compartments, and a larger one, instead of a narrow side and a wide side like mine. We'll see if it works out or not I guess lol


----------



## Dcase

Catching up… Just saw the LV Shooting plane. YES! I want one. Screw spending 500 dollars for LN's. It looks like the LV has more features. This makes me very happy.


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, its not a sargent base, but its got an old sargent tapered iron in it.


----------



## Airframer

Got back to work on the routah plane today.

Took the SW #3 for a workout resizing some east indian rosewood. It didn't even blink 



















Just took a bit off the top..










I think this looks better than the poplar.. also made a couple new knobs for it.



















Now… BRING OUT YOUR RASPS!!!


----------



## WhoMe

"Just saw the LV Shooting plane. YES! I want one. Screw spending 500 dollars for LN's. It looks like the LV has more features. This makes me very happy."

I'm with ya on that one Dan. I never understood why it was SOO expen$ive in the first place. I don't care if it is a LN, it is just WAY overpriced. Now if it was a Original Stanley, I can understand it because of the rarity.
NOW, if they only made one for a Leftie like me…...


----------



## bandit571

Refurbbed a small plane today, that came in a bag.









Sorry, did not get any "before" shots.

Mohawk-Shelburne, later sold by Millers Falls as a #900. This one looks like a WWII era one.









While cleaning that lever cap, I discovered WHY they were painted. Casting was very rough. Paint can hide a bunch of sins.









The sole was flat, though, and easy to clean up. Wheel adjuster is Steel. Chip breaker on this is a "loaner" as the MS one is bad, very bad. Will not set down on the Mohawk iron, barely on a Dunlap one. Well one small area near one corner almost touched. Dunlap touches all the way across. Painted handles on this one, as stock.

Debating whether to strip the handles to bare wood, or just clean them up, and re-paint?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I don't care if it is a LN, it is just WAY overpriced.

The price gap between LN and Veritas has had me scratching my head at times. Is Canadian labor cheaper? Darn socialists

I know LN didn't have to pay anything for for expired Bedrock patents. No doubt your paying for the bronze and bling somewhat.


----------



## shampeon

Ok, as of yesterday my search for a MF No. 7 (Stanley No. 2 equivalent) is over. Finally got one off the 'bay. That means I have a full set of Millers Falls high-line bench planes. Family pics when I get it.


----------



## theoldfart

I think there is less automation at LN so hand work will cost.I have only one LN, a medium shoulder and the build quality is impressive and price difference wasn't very much. It is also my only new plane. BUT then there's the cachet!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sweet Ian. Now that's a family pic I'd like to see. Those MF's can be tough to collect. Just not as many out there as the Stanley's. Even the bay can be skimpy. Upside is, they are often undervalued.


----------



## bandit571

Shampeon:
Got THIS in the mailbox today









Thought I had a few "Before" shots, but can't find any…

Black handles, and a Black Lever cap. Mohawk-Shelburne #4/ Millers Falls #900??









Cleaned up nicely. Now would you strip these handles, or just re-paint them black?


----------



## donwilwol

MF No. 7

Excellent !! I am looking forward to the pictures


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Right Kevin. On some, like shoulder planes, the price difference between LN and Veritas isn't much.


----------



## shampeon

Yup, bandit. Probably a 900. I've got a Mohawk-Shelbourne square that is a solid tool, even though it was the Millers Falls value line.

I'd strip the tote/knob just for grins and giggles to see what it is. Chances are it's beech, and would look fine with a clear finish.


----------



## Ripthorn

Made the first test run with the CNC today. I got the A27 code all up and going. The one piece that is cut out was cut with the cutter I had in (blatantly too big, of course). The second one was coming along so nicely until the stepper wires got tangled. I need some cord keeper (and a new 1/16 end mill).


----------



## bandit571

Handles are stripped, awaiting the BLO to dry now..

Also "cleaned" up the Stanley Defiance #4. Also awaiting the BLO (smelly stuff!) to dry.


----------



## BrandonW

Brian, that's sweet! You're becoming quite the planemaker.


----------



## donwilwol

I do like that cnc action


----------



## LukieB

Making some progress on the restores of this plane lot I scored locally. It's been a lot of work, but they're coming along.

A T-13 5-1/4 for BRK










And The whole fam all ready for new japanning ….I really like the new sandblaster
Two #8s, a #6, two #5-1/2s, Red's 5-1/4, a #4-1/2 and a #4










All finished up and pretty again…










Everything else is mostly done except blade sharpening, and sole lapping (which ain't my favorite, but beer will help) They will all be hitting the bay when they're done unless anyone else here sees anything they can't live without…

And happy 4th to everyone!!

"What better way to celebrate the birth of your nation, than by blowing up a small piece of it?"

-Apu (The Simpsons)


----------



## chrisstef

^ Murica.


----------



## terryR

Awesome job, Lucas!

If you recive a large, heavy box of plane parts from me in the mail, you know what to do…

LOL


----------



## LukieB

Thanks guys,

For anyone else slightly confused be Stef's comment http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=murica

LOL, good stuff


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lukie, very nice work.


----------



## DonBroussard

Very nice, Lukie. Nice job taping up before the faux japanning. They look great!


----------



## Tugboater78

I would be possibly interested in a 4 1/2, seeing those makes me want a sand blaster… lol


----------



## Tugboater78

. weird


----------



## waho6o9

Nice work Lukie, PM sent.


----------



## bandit571

Recent clean ups









Just a pair of cheap planes…


----------



## bandit571

BTW, I found the photos of that MS #4 when it had exited from the mailing bag









Just a cheap rust bucket??









Sole looked bad, but it was actually quite flat.









This one seems to be from the late 1940s, right about the time that Millers Falls was going to discontinue the Mohawk-Shelburne line. Iron is stampe as a "Mohawk' Shelburne" "made in usa". Adjuster wheel is a steel one.


----------



## CampD

The original Millers Falls factory is located about half hour from me. Really not much left.


----------



## Gengaskokaren

I won a biding for a Stanley #5C (type 16 or 17 maybe?) on Tradera (the Swedish Ebay) and have done some basic restoring of the plane.









taken apart









And finally!









It runs just beautiful after a sharpening of the blade on my Tormek T3.


----------



## chrisstef

Welcome to the darkside gengas. Waters warm jump right in


----------



## mochoa

Peep out the new shooting board. Flip it over and its a bench hook for sawing. The shooting board works with the plastic underneath it which is one of those thin flexible cutting "boards" I stole from the kitchen. 









The shoulder plane is to help true it up after the glue was dry.










I like it because its ony 1/2" thick which makes it very light and easy to toss under the bench.

Thanks to Jonny Blot for the idea on the plastic part. (He hasn't been around for a while)


----------



## donwilwol

I like it Mauricio. I never found a need to hook either my bench hook or shooting board in the vice. Interesting.


----------



## theoldfart

*Maur* it also makes a nice plane stop. you can even angle it up for thicker stock.


----------



## mochoa

I guess its not really needed, just been watching Paul Sellers videos where he does it so now he has me doing it.


----------



## JayT

Welcome to the insanity, *Gengaskokaren*. Nice restore on that #5

Here's my latest rehab project.

Before




























Now. Can't call it after because it will eventually get a new knob and tote and a correct lever cap. The original lever cap that came with it had been brazed, so it will wear a plain one for a while. The tote that was on it came from a very late model with the screw instead of the brass cap and rod, so it is currently sporting a repaired tote and I will make one when I have time.




























After cleaning up and a good Evaporust bath, the japanning underneath all the grime was found to be about 80%, so I left it alone. Should make a good user.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lucas- Those restores are looking sweet. Can't wait to get it.

Gengas- sweet job on the restore. That puppy should serve you well.

Maur- I need a shooting board. Hoping to have an LN jack to use on it soon. Sure would make sense to me to have a hook on it.

Jayt- Crazy, I just cleaned and tuned my 605 1/2 today. Yes, awesome users. Gonna try to get a "bedrock" lever cap, or just go with the notched stanley like the later models?


----------



## JayT

BRK, everything about this one says it's a type 3, so I'll be looking for a 3 line cap to be correct. The plain cap works just fine, so it'll stay until a correct one comes along.


----------



## stonedlion

Small gloat time - here's a batch of planes I picked up at auction few weeks back.










Two mostly complete 45's, a full set of cutters and mystery plane in the upper left -










There's one cutter already mounted in it, what's stands out is that is it skewed. There were four others included with it, two are stamped

*W. Marples
Sheffield
England*










I also picked up a Stanley #5, a Wards #5 and a Craftsman #5, both apparently Stanley's and a number 4 of undetermined vintage. A Stanley 71 1/2, a few block planes and a bullnose plane.










Bringing up the rear is four 78's, two Stanley's which are missing their fences and two Ward's which look to be complete.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What a haul, Richard! Interesting mystery plane, for sure. No maker's mark anywhere but on a couple of irons? That is strange…


----------



## donwilwol

Small gloat? Really? I can't wait for one of your big gloats! Nice haul.


----------



## stonedlion

Smitty - nothing I could find, but I didn't take it apart and scrutinize it carefully. I can post some better pics of it later if anyone thinks they may be able to ID it. The cutters that came with it may not have been with it originally, so who knows?

Don - it is a nearly hernia inducing haul. They actually represent two lots from one auction, I don't recall off the top of my head the exact amount paid, but I know I didn't pay more than $10 or $11 per plane. It was a very good day.

I went to the auction hoping to score a couple Bedrocks that were listed as standalone items, but a guy wearing an Anarchist Woodworker shirt wanted them both a lot more than I did. I knew he was going to be trouble when I spotted him.


----------



## JayT

Nice pick-ups, Richard. What's the plan for all of them?


----------



## ShaneA

Nice haul Richard. Looks like you got the all the #78s one man can handle. Hopefully, you at least drove up the price on the Bedrocks for the Anarchist.


----------



## stonedlion

Jay - I am definitely keeping the 71 1/2, the number 5's will get cleaned up and flipped, the number 4 remains to be seen. The 78's are mostly eBay fodder as well, I already have one, but it is missing pieces and between the five of them I should be able to come up with a good and complete user.

The block planes are TBD, once I have a chance to evaluate them.

My schedule has been so crazy lately that yesterday was the first time in a month that I had spent more than an hour in the garage. Sad, I know.

Shane - I bid as high as I was willing to go, and once I dropped out, another bidder jumped in and drove him up quite a bit. I was worried he would bid on the other lots I got, but once he won both Bedrocks, he paid and took off.


----------



## Mosquito

Vey nice haul Richard… The "unknown" looks like a #46 to me/ An early type, with the fence as an add on to the sliding section. I've got 2 such models, one of which has a broken fence screw.


----------



## Mosquito

If you have some left over parts for the #78's, I may be interested in one of them or some of the parts. I've got a #78 Stanley and one craftsman, with only once fence between the two (no depth stops, and no fence rod or screw lol) PM me if you end up with extras and we can see if we can figure something out 

Also, let me know if that is a #46 and you need some parts. Though it does look complete. I've got a pair of spare cutters that need help, and a spare plane (missing a fence screw, otherwise mostly complete) if you need parts for that.


----------



## stonedlion

Thanks Mos - I'll be in touch when I know more.


----------



## bandit571

What wood did Stanley use on those Defiance type of planes? Look at the handles on the little #4 I have









All I did was remove the old flaking red paint, and give the bare wood a coat of BLO.


----------



## pjped

Mauricio, that is real nice!

Bandit, I love the tote and handle shape and color on the plane in the foreground! I wish all the lever caps looked like that, too.


----------



## 33706

Nice score, Richard!!
I also like to size up the competition when attending the auction. I used to attend them regularly, mostly to scarf up the old oak furniture that was missing pieces or otherwise project material. I used to get a kick out of those guys who would hover over pieces they wanted during the preview, and eagerly pointed out its flaws if I looked at it. They were the people I'd end up bidding against!


----------



## GMatheson

A little question about sharpening. I've been switching over to the DMTs from waterstones one stone at a time. So far I have the 120x, 220x and 1200x. I will be picking up 600x this weekend. My question is about the 8000x stone. With my waterstones the highest grit I have is 4000x. Does an 8000x stone make the blades noticeably sharper?


----------



## 33706

*JayT: * Nice restore on a great find!! Congrats!


----------



## Mosquito

GMath, it depends on who you talk to, I guess. They may be noticeably sharper, but in my experience, my 6k waterstone leaves a better polish than the 8k DMT did. I don't believe the edge is any worse, but it just looked like the waterstone left a better finish on it.


----------



## Tim457

All the reviews I read said the 8k DMT was more like a 6k anyway, and I think they say that in the fine print last I looked. They also said it takes a long time to break in. Before that it has too many larger particles.


----------



## waho6o9

Use a Nagura stone on your waterstone, 8000 or higher, and it'll polish up
very well.


----------



## mochoa

Gmat, I'm on the Paul Sellers method and I like it a lot. I have a DMT duo sharp course followed by EZ Lap 600 and 1200. Then I strop on leather with compound. I've been very happy with the results and it is super fast.

The 1200 grit doesn't put much of a polish on the flat side of the blade so I just knock the bur off with a couple of strokes on 2K sandpaper. I should never have to change it because its used very little.

I dont think the 8k diamond stone is necessary and like you said, the reviews are not that impressive.

If you're getting a 600 grit I highly recommend the EZ Laps. They are great and cheap, only like $35 on Amazon with free shipping.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've seen/heard that a lot of diamond stone guys use another type of stone for the finest grit. Either a translucent oil or a spritz style water stone (shapton or the like).

I finish with a translucent arkansas stone(norton) then hit the loaded leather strop. The biggest revelation in my sharpening of late is taking the "haze" off my oil stones. Meaning, every so often I give my stones a few swipes with a diamond stone. Not so much to keep them flat, but to expose new abrasives. This helps the cutting action of oil stones tremendously.


----------



## shampeon

Why I like using handplanes.


----------



## chrisstef

Stacks of TP. ^


----------



## GMatheson

Thanks for the info guys. Looks like I will pass on the 8000 DMT and probably just go with the Seller's method for now. I can spend the money saved on a nice little Japanese dovetail chisel or maybe even two. It is almost my birthday after all.

Thems are some nice shaving rolls Ian.


----------



## Tugboater78

I am also doing sellers method minus the course stone. I finally have my fine and super fine EZ-laps broke in and they doing a good job. I need a better strop but what I have seems to be doing fine. I was also eyeing the 8k stone but it's a bit beyond my budget atm. I have an India stone on the backside of an millstone I been thinking of trying.

@ Maurico I been meaning to ask you how your stone have been working out since we both acquired ours about the same time.

Edit: gonna get the extra course DMT I think to help with some of my old blades needing some major work on the backside and I'm skeptical about my sandpaper setup being completely flat.

Edit: I hate my Kindle' s incorrect, anyone know how to turn it off?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Very nice Shamp.

Tug- Maybe a cheap granite tile to put your sandpaper on? And don't buy a strop. I'll hook you up when I get some more leather from my upholsterer soon.


----------



## bandit571

When that 30 year old oil stone I have starts to act a little "off" , it takes a ride on the beltsander. Dry oil stone, meet a 100 grit beltsander. Just a bit on each face does the trick.


----------



## widdle

Bandit gets it done…simple..
Shamps rollo's look smokable…


----------



## Tugboater78

Brk - I been meaning to get some tile, every time I am at the store I always forget to go find one, it's a 20+ mile trip one way to get to any place that has them, one day I will remember. Atm I'm using a 2×4 I planed flat with some leather I cut off a coat I got at the local "quarter" store, it's pretty thin but it's better than nothing. No worries on buying one, the prices for one's I've seen are ridiculous imho


----------



## terryR

Tug, I have a handful of granite tiles…you can have them! They aren't flat, though. Look for glass or a disposable piece of mdf for the sandpaper.

Hey, Red, I have leather…which side goes up for a strop? Thanks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, I vote 'fuzzy' side up. Holds compound on that side.


----------



## terryR

^makes sense, Thanks, Smitty!


----------



## bandit571

Belt from an old nail bag rig, about 12" long, works as my strop. Rough side is full of that green stuff.

Been busy today:

Three saw plates de-rusted, and polished up

Last two legs have been tapered on two sides, completes the set.

Breaktime, due to stuff running down the lens of my glasses. Can't see to plane a board….

After Breaktime, maybe Lunch? Maybe parts of the four hour PBS woodworking programing on today?

Need to cut out four aprons, M&T joints to join them to the legs, and some corner blocks cut? Hey, I have all day to meself, don't ye know? Suren I can get something done?


----------



## JayT

Anyone needing/wanting a type 11 5-1/2C?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty- I've never tried "fuzzy side up." Always the smooth side as barbers do. Seems like another thing folks are kinda split down the middle on.


----------



## Airframer

The strop I made has both a fuzzy side and a smooth side. I use Brasso on the fuzzy and some red polishing stick on the smooth side. Seems to work pretty good but I want to try that green stuff you guys are always raving about.


----------



## 33706

*Airframer*: I looked at 'Brasso' in the grocery store…Where does it fit in the sequence between coarse and fine? Any guess what the equivalent grit would be in sandpaper?


----------



## Airframer

I would have to guess somewhere between 2000 and 4000ish. It gets a nice shine on the edge and creates a nice wire on the back side of the iron when stropped.


----------



## bandit571

Just cleaning things up









and found out about using one of these as a shoulder plane









It does work, not too bad for a Wards….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is a nice (and I mean quite nice) Miller Falls 14" plane worth $25? Tote was in great shape, looked like a 50s model, very nice. Frog adjuster screw, too. At a nearby flea, almost pulled the trigger but I'm not a MF man…


----------



## bandit571

Most of the #8s and #9 smoothers go for that amount, a decent #14 would be a nice price at that amount.


----------



## donwilwol

I did some rust hunting yesterday. One more show to hit today. I finally had a great day. Gloat post when I get back to some better technology, but some teaser notes, a $30 excellent Siegley #5, a $15 #25 (low angle transitional) just needs some clean up, a type 2or 3 Sargent 414, a type 2 Sargent block, a $5 complete and early #18. A $20 corner brace.

I'd keep going but it time to shop.


----------



## terryR

Don, you bought ANOTHER 18? Those lil planes are gonna be scare pretty soon!  Sounds like a nice haul for a Saturday…

I guess I have enough leather to make a fuzzy strop and a smooth one…will post later if I notice a difference. I got the green stuff!


----------



## Tugboater78

Love the green stuff, have 2 blocks of it, been using rough side up, insert green stuff "against the grain" and strop with

I envy u rust hunters, there is practically nothing around here to hunt…

@JayT would love a working one, but I have a t11 and a t13 that I need to get the blades straightened out already..


----------



## bandit571

Putting away some planes, after a long working day yesterday.









This one got a LOT of work, both on the leg tapering, and rounding over the aprons. QSWO Test bed









Just an old Jack plane, rebuilt from parts. Smoother style of jack, same test bed









Had two planes that were re-furbbed last week, this is a Defiance #4 (what is up with this old oak? Making ribbons?)









And the Mohawk-Shelburne, sans Black paint on the handles. And because it wanted to show off.









Wood River #4 V3. Again with the ribbon shavings?? Old Oak, maybe??

Census of planes: 17 counting three block planes and a #78 clone.


----------



## donwilwol

I've been complaining about how bad my year has been. I'm pretty excited over a few of these new finds 
A type 2 sargent 422. 
A type 2 sargent 414. 
A siegley #5. 
A #25 Stanley transitional ( the only low angle transitional Stanley made for $15. Pretty hard to find), 
A corner brace for $20,
a prelaterial #5. The prelaterial #5 was $5, but in really bad shape. I've already managed to get it apart and took it to the wire wheel, it'll have a few pits but will be salvageable.

A SsS #18 addition to my #18 problem.

a nice Ohio Tools #4 to add to my modest Ohio tools collection.

EM Boyton crosscut saw handle. My wife found it. It was marked $2.


----------



## WayneC

Looks like a good collection.


----------



## ShaneA

We look forward to seeing them all cleaned up and rehabbed by tomorrow morning.


----------



## theoldfart

Don all those on the bike as well as the wife? Diggin' the corner brace!


----------



## Tugboater78

Bandit that's what I get from my old oak mostly, ribbons, must just be it's nature.


----------



## terryR

Nice haul for the weekend, Don!

I showed that image to my wife, and explained this was just ONE weekend of rust hunting. Now she wants to know how many planes I have in total! Uh-oh…

...the slippery slope…


----------



## chrisstef

There's an easy answer to that Terry - "not as many as Don honey"


----------



## Dcase

Don, that is sweet you found a #25 in the wild. Great deal also.. I paid close to 100 for mine.


----------



## DonBroussard

@DonW-I thought I saw a Handyman plane in the bunch, but I was mistaken (jj). Nice haul. Looks like you're cornering the market on No. 18's.

@terryR-Try Stef's answer (good answer, BTW) and let us know how she responds. I suspect that it won't be the "right" answer though.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, and I even pointed out stuff like that 25 to her…but she doesn't see it the same way. Probably because I'm not buying $15 planes, restoring them, and selling them for $40. Oh wait, did Dan just bid $100!?


----------



## Dcase

I didn't bid 100.. I just said I paid close to 100 dollars for my Stanley #25.. The mouth was too wide for me to really make a good user of it and I didn't want to hurt the value by messing with the sole so I just put it on a shelf in my living room. What the heck else am I gonna do with it. I should sell it.


----------



## mochoa

Tug, my EZ Laps have been working out well. I really like them, I just wont use them to polish the backs of my irons because they don't polish that well, maybe once they are a little more broken in.

Fuzzy side up for me.

Dan I storing planes in the living room now? Wow, has the collection gotten that big?


----------



## Mosquito

lol I've got a few planes in my living room as well…


----------



## donwilwol

My living room is like a hand plane emporium. And believe it or not, my wife is ok with it.


----------



## Dcase

My collection has not grown any in the last few months. I don't know how the #25 ended up in the living room but that is where it is. There wasn't enough room for in in my trans plane till and it wasn't a plane that I was going to use so I guess that is just where it ended up..


----------



## BTimmons

Time for some retro style plane porn.

*"Still life with Stanley #4 and pine shavings."* Taken by my photographer friend that's enjoying his exploration into ambrotype photography. The collodion and silver nitrate sometimes leaves odd image artifacts, like the streaks below and weird cloudiness around the edges. It's all part of the chemical process, which I think is just damn cool. I've posted some of this stuff before, which is where I got my avatar from.










A quick phone pic of the setup in his garage.










Tried another shot with my #6 that was decidedly on the funky side. Although the heat and humidity affected the chemistry, it's still worth showing off, I think.










Happy Monday, everyone.


----------



## Dcase

That is quite the camera set up… Neat effects on the pics. Give a nice old school look.


----------



## donwilwol

who hasn't joined yet?

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/51323


----------



## LukieB

Very cool stuff Brian!

....Also guilty of having of having planes in my living room


----------



## bandit571

Different "Plane Porn" from the Dungeon Shop









Had some Tongue and Grooves to get rid of. Corsair C-5 with 8" radius cambered iron, go until this happens









Since this was a short plank, about 26" long, just a second jack as a jointer was needed









Then check the fit









Top one is just sitting there, no glue, or any fasteners, yet. Still have to clean the faces..


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Yesterday I carried home my third hand plane:



















it's a German clone if a 130. Not too much work to put it in decent condition I suppose.










the blade was badly out of square and I have already ground it to the correct shape, now I have to sharpen it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ ShipWright, congrats on the progression of your handtool condition. Three is nearing critical mass; it won't be long now and three will be what you carry home 'at a time.'

Looks great. Let me know your thoughts on the practicallity of the bullnose end of that tool when you've had some time to play around with it. I have a #130, and the jury is way, way out on it so far.


----------



## donwilwol

I like the 130 clone. I've never seen one wioth the sides like that.


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Smitty, I don't expect too much from this plane, but since I was positively surprised by the 102 (after properly setting it isn't that bad) I'll give a try; who knows? BTW I expect my hand plane orphanage growing in the future 

Don, unfortunately I have no info about the manifacturer, the only things printed on the casting are N° 130 and Made in Germany (in English).


----------



## bandit571

The Plane Till is getting a might ….full?









easy to pick out which plane i want to use, and it leaves a space when one is out and about. Need a spot for the wee ones, though….


----------



## LukieB

My latest "fix" for my addiction via feebay










Do I need another block plane?...No, especially one that Patrick Leach suggests using a a clay pigeon.

But no one else was bidding on it, and I thought it would look nice in the collection…. the sickness continues to progress.


----------



## JayT

It's OK, Lukie, we all have different forms of the sickness. For you it is anything with an original Stanley sticker, Smitty's hooked on Sweetheart logos, DonW on #18's, Dan on pretty much anything he can sharpen and the list goes on. Someday, somewhere, someone will find a cure and the market for antique tools will crash.


----------



## terryR

Cool photos, Brian…calendar worthy effects! Hey, is someone making a calendar again for next year?

3 planes in the living room here…a KK woodie, Sargent trans, and Stanley #3. Wife loves 'em! 

Nice lil block, Lukie! Damn the sickness, full speed ahead…


----------



## WayneC

Planes in the living room? None here but I do have 3 in my bedroom.


----------



## WayneC

For the record, a LN chisel plane, an old stanley 62 and a Stanley type 11 4 1/2c.


----------



## theoldfart

I have a wooden skew rabbit in all its glory sitting on my record cabinet. Get a lot of comments on it; probably cuz I show it to everyone


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wayne, what is that #62 doing there? Your purchase and rehab inspired my #62 story, and yours gets no shop time?


----------



## terryR

A vintage 62 in the bedroom? wow. That's…ummm…weird! 
I keep my Type1's in the bedroom.


----------



## donwilwol

my #1 is in the living room. Still in bhogs box!


----------



## BTimmons

About the pictures I posted - It's not quite accurate to call what we see "effects", at least not in our modern colloquial sense of the word. That has connotations of digital enhancements by Photoshop or Instagram. Everything you see on an ambrotype is a positive image chemically etched onto a metal plate and fixed in a dark room. I suppose it would be most accurate to call them chemical artifacts. I don't know how it all works on a chemical level like my friend does, but I can say that ether, silver nitrate, and collodion smell pretty funky.

Not nitpicking, I just like the process. It has a sense of authenticity that I can't quite describe.

We'll definitely have to try for some better quality, calendar worthy shots.


----------



## donwilwol

Lukie, I'm starting to get the sticker fixation. (and I mean understand it, not been inflicted with it)


----------



## lysdexic

I got my Millers Falls 714/Buck Rogers and a pristine T-11 #5C in a bookcase at my bedside. The MF is thing first thing I see when I wake up.

Sicko.


----------



## WayneC

My shop is a disaster. Daughter moving in and out. Household stuff migrating out there. Need to reclaim ownership.


----------



## WayneC

I looked. I actually have two more. My #65 and #43 as well. Carving tools are in here as well. They will migrate to the new tool chest shortly. They were all pulled out for use. Nothing like waking up to tools. Lol.


----------



## chrisstef

I forgot how nice that #1 and that box go together Don. Furniture worthy indeed.


----------



## terryR

+1 to the No.1 in bhog's box…love it.

WayneC, your bedroom sounds like mine.  Restored Atkins Miter saw, Stanley SW level with a partial sticker, ALL my Sargent Auto-Sets (5 so far), new Iles mortice chisel, 16" Bad Axe saw, old Stanley SW marking gauge, and knifes in every shape and size.

I love waking up to tools! and I'm not looking for the cure.


----------



## donwilwol

True 714/Buck Rogers story from the week end. My wife and I are walking around the flea market and I stop to talk to a tool dealer I've gotten to know pretty well over the past few years. My wife wonders on ahead. She comes back and is kind of pulling me away, which is pretty unusual. We get just out of ear shot from the dealer and she says there a nice plane about 5 booths up. Its got bright red handles.

Bright red handles I say. That doesn't sound good. Then I see it. I'm sure I sprinted the last 30 feet. A prestine Buck Rogers 714. The vendor is talking to somebody else as I'm fondling his hand plane.

Is it a good one my wife ask. She can tell by the smile on my face it is. What's it worth. A Buck Rogers at a flea market is my response. This thing is worth $150.

My mood is damped when I find out the guys wants $175 for his $150 plane. And he wouldn't budge a nickel. I know it's probably more than its worth was his comment, but I just got it.

Uugghhh!!!

*BUT*, A buck rogers at a flea market. It keeps me going!


----------



## Mosquito

Wow, that's impressive Don. You should have asked how much for just the knob  lol

I'm pretty sure I've posted this before, but this is atop my shelves in my living room


----------



## donwilwol

this will go in the house some where.


----------



## chrisstef

Like above the fireplace Don? THATS a mantel.


----------



## bhog

Drive by.

Hi my name is Brandon and I haven't used a plane in atleast 2 weeks.


----------



## lysdexic

Lee Valley free shipping gets me every time. I didn't get the concave one.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, I don't have any planes inside my house. What's wrong with me? May have reason to move some bedrocks inside soon though.

As of today I offically own hand plane of my dreams: Lie Nielsen 4-1/2 with an O2 iron and high angle frog. Got it used with a bunch of other LN stuff today. She had a little rust, but she sho is purdy now.


----------



## WayneC

Nice. They are on my list.


----------



## lysdexic

"bunch of other LN stuff"

Expound.

I love my LN 4 1/2 with 50 degree frog. I almost pulled the trigger on the Veritas BU smoother with free shipping but there is an image of a LN 164 with cocobolo totes that haunts me. Will I ever love another?

Smitty, can I have just one more look?


----------



## lysdexic

edit: dup deleted


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Still getting it all cleaned up Scotty. I'm gonna get some more cash and go back for a few more. I'll be a little hesitant to post all though. Feels like an epic gloat. 
Plus most on this forum are more into vintage.

Congrats on the spokeshaves. They look sweet. I'm a sucker for the free shipping as well. Hmmmm surely I need something…..;-)


----------



## WayneC

Vintage LN.


----------



## bandit571

Most of mine stay in the shop. Some wander through here by the computer station. Newcomers stay up here until done, they off to work they go.

Windsor #33 scrub is in the kitchen cabinet. Used to "lossen" stuck doors right now. either by shaving a bit off, or as a door knocker. Neither seem to hurt the plane.

Been fighting a sniper today, little basturd has been following me around Ebay all damn day!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Monday Night Pic, for Wayne. Wood is pecan, and it is sweet stuff to plane.










And for Scotty:


----------



## WayneC

Very nice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Red, fess up Man! We must be presented with the gloatage…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Belongs in your bedroom, the #62 does not…


----------



## WayneC

It will be moving out soon.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Action pics requested when it does…


----------



## lysdexic

Ahhh. That's the one!

Arguably the best looking plane I've seen.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's calling your name, Yo. You know it is. You can hear it.


----------



## lysdexic

My birthday is in a couple weeks. Hmmm.


----------



## WayneC

Thing of beauty. The LN version as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I like the orig, but will never have one. It was a nod to the Stanley version that got me to up the ante with the cocobolo. Wow, what a difference.


----------



## WayneC

LN and the Stanley…


----------



## lysdexic

I wish the depth adjustment knob on the LN #62 was closer to the Stanley's size. It is hard to adjust at times.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah! I was talking about the #164! Good to see your #62s together for sure! Didn't you get a lever from St. james Bay?


----------



## Mosquito

I really like that #164, and the #62… but I really like things to match, so I'm afraid if I got one LN plane, I'd end up with way too many lol

My Monday night plane pic









I've found that having the "shop" right next to my bedroom, and the door between bedroom and bathroom is sometimes a bad thing… Brush teeth, just gonna pop in to look at something quick, oh, good bye hour, hello 12:30… oops lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty- I'll post em when I get em all cleaned up if you want. But I'm warning, its ridiculous. Still pinching myself.


----------



## chrisstef

I need to see ridiculous Red … ill even take em with a bit of surface rust. Tool porn bro, lay it on me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sorry to be a tease. Back on the rails already. Have to wait a couple days.


----------



## chrisstef

Ahhhhh! I knew a girl like you once. We called her Blue for obvious reasons. You've earned a new color moniker.


----------



## DonBroussard

I see a few calendar pics in the last 30 or so posts . . .

Nice work and nice pics, fellas.


----------



## Dcase

This may not have the same bragging rights as a vintage Stanley #62 or even a new LN but it was only a hundred dollars and it wont break if I drop it on the floor.

It also takes shavings with the best of them…










Here are some Avodire shavings


----------



## terryR

^There is a calendar shot.
Nice, Dan!


----------



## bandit571

Thinking a #6 as a smooth plane??









Like a rebuilt DE6c?

Or, maybe just a common jack plane?









Seems I have some old stuff to work on









Edges and faces, next few days…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The tote on today's #62 has a vintage Millers Falls shape to it.

Excellent second pic, Dan.


----------



## WayneC

I'll get some #62 action shots when I get there. Good motivation to get the shop cleaned and working. Need to build a rolling base to put my tool chest on.


----------



## Dcase

I also have to get my shop cleaned up. This forum is helpful for getting motivated.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dying to makes some shavings as well. Lately the railroad has been making me work 40 hours A WEEK. Pffftt. Full-time jobs are overrated.


----------



## RGtools

I know I am a little late to comment. But *Scotty* those spokeshaves will treat you VERY well. I have put some serious mileage on both of mine.


----------



## lysdexic

Good to know Ryan. I struggled with those vs the LN/Boggs. I was kind of hoping that the Veritas would have the PM-V11 blade available. I'd like to try it.


----------



## chrisstef

How the heck did I miss spokeshaves? Those are nice Scotty. Id wear a button down using those puppies. Way too nice for the usual tank top and cut off jeans I usually wear.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My shop space is an absolute wreck, and the outer room is worse. No blocks of time on the horizon to fix the situation, either. So the 'chipping away' approach will have to suffice.

Love this graphic, and I can count a half-dozen + planes on his bench…


----------



## chrisstef

Who'd ya get to water color a painting of the shop Smitty? I had no idea you were a monk.


----------



## bandit571

Making some messy floor space?









Had a few old boards to mill down









Even made a mess ON the bench









Might have a couple planes almost sharp enough









Used to be 4-5" Double Dutch lap siding off a barn. That croove down the middle was causing a cup, split the planks on the v groove, end of cup.









Planes used: This Four Square Junior Jack









This Re-built DE6c, and









This little Stanley Defiance #4.


----------



## WayneC

Here you all go….



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bridge-City-Tool-Works-VP-60-Variable-Pitch-Plane-Original-Prototype-/281133528625?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4174dd3631


----------



## RGtools

The Veritas is just so much easier to adjust on the fly. And spoke shaves are one of those tools that are not "set it and forget it" tools. They are constantly getting tweeked as you work to accomodate the various stages of shaping as you progress through you work.

In short you will love them.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah I'd really like to hear someone's experience with the PM-V11 steel and try it out too, Scott. And I agree stef, if I keep restoring and using vintage tools, I'm going to have to acquire some vintage clothing too. I don't even know exactly what they wore, but I see pictures of what I would consider a button down and vest all the way to the joiners caps farther back in the day.


----------



## WhoMe

WayneC, I just looked at that Bridge City ebay link and I don't get it. Current bid was $10.50 (10 dollars and 50 cents) and the reserve was not met yet.

Sheesh, the nerve of some of these people with those insulting low bids. I wonder if a $20 bid will meet the reserve….....

And BRK, this is a hand plane thread. Post away with your LN goodies. If I remember rightly, there were no rules on what you could post when this started. In fact, I think the first few planes posted would cost WAY more than what you probably spend on your LN stash. 
Looking forward to your pics with envy….

Some really great hand plane goodness on the past few pages for sure.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wayne, I can't get to ebay from here but I'm thinkiing (based on the link verbiage) that the price would make me hurt in all the wrong places…


----------



## Mosquito

Price doesn't hurt yet Smitty, though shipping is a bit steep at $66.41. It's currently at $51. only another 6 days and 21 hours though! lol


----------



## bandit571

Block plane porn??









Stanley #110….


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, you are a tease, but I think you are also about to suck really big time.

I thought about joining the 2013 plane making swap and cheating with this head start. But I want to keep it and so I'll settle for restoring it. I need a bit of help with just what is missing. I think I know, but I'd rather get some input. I think I see Waldo in three different places…


















Thanks in advance for your input.
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit, I have a matching Defiance #4. The wood parts had this really dark red stain that came off with the finish, leaving a bright red color behind. I put an antique oil finish on it and it looks rich like yours. It's a good looking plane, and it's in the bedroom holding down one of my glass display cases… LOL.
DanK


----------



## CL810

Man it's getting next to impossible to keep up with all the posts! Does anybody work anymore???


----------



## TechRedneck

I seldom check this thread at work anymore, you get sucked in. Have to wait till the evening when the news is on (it is all bad anyhow).

love that tool porn!

Checked a local antique store this weekend










. There is a local guy who has a museum of sorts with a tool collection that is simply awesome, he is slowly moving some of his stuff to sell.. nice vintage liberty bell trans planes, all in good shape. Wanted a little too much for them but they will come down. 


















Talked to the older gentleman behind the counter and he stated his sister has an old tool chest full of tools that was used by his grandfather who was a cabinet maker by trade. He is going to get me some pictures. Imagine making an offer on a complete set of vintage tools in a chest that was sitting in an attic for 40 years! I hope they don't sell them off bit by bit so you fleabay junkies suck them up!









How is this for a leg vise, hand made screw and old as dirt, still in good shape tho.


----------



## donwilwol

wow that sweets Mike. I think you've pictured 2 of the 5 transitionals I need for a complete set, although I'm as little curious on the first one. I'm not sure that liberty bell cap goes on it. What # was it?

EDIT. I think its a #122. it looks long though.


----------



## chrisstef

That leg vise says things to me that shouldnt be heard. Oh my god is that awesome.


----------



## theoldfart

want leg vise, give Mongo leg vise!


----------



## TechRedneck

I know you guys would love to see this place. It is located in a historic little town on my way home called Beverly, WV. The antique shop is a big old home with beautiful carved staircase and built with post and beam construction. It was actually used as a Union Field Hospital during the civil war. It is near the Rich Mountain Battlefield.

There are still blood stains on the wood floors from the union wounded. Years ago it was remodeled and they stripped off the cloth wall coverings. Beneath it was artwork and signatures of the troops. They did some historical research and were able to identify a number of them.

Another old house/museum belongs to one of the descendants of the family. That is the collection I was talking about. He is getting older and thinking of off-loading his display cases so he takes them over to the antique store and puts them on consignment. Some of those tools may have been used to build the house/antique store that is now selling them. Go figure.

Not far from here is the town of Phillipi WV that still has a wood covered bridge you can drive through. I have a client in the town. It was the site of the first civil war battle or skirmish. They have the "Blue and Gray Reunion" there every year with reinacter's and demonstrations.

Here is the link to the town website. http://www.historicbeverly.org/bevtrip.htm

Number #33 is the antique store/field hospital and #14 is the Chenowith museum where all the hand tools are. Click on the number for pictures and story


----------



## RPhillips

TechRedneck - Very nice find!

I lived in an old building in Va that was a recovery hospital for the Confederacy during the Civil War… was a very cool apartment. That building pre-dates Independence Day…


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks TechRedneck!

That's an interesting read.


----------



## shampeon

Millers Falls 24 (Papa Bear) and 7 (Baby Bear):

















I'll work on getting the entire family together for a group shot.


----------



## waho6o9

Very nice planes Shamp.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Too Cool Shamp.

Tech- I always enjoy your posts. I think you love history as much as I do.

Whome- Thanks. Sorry for the gloat tease. Trust me, the timing is killing me. I stumble on LN gold…. then I have to travel and put in more hours at work than I have for all year. It took me a week just to meet with the guy. I'll get some pics later this week. Til then I'll be singin the Sioux City blues.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice plane there Ian. Is that the smallest of the MF bench planes? I am not sure I have seen/noticed that #7 before.


----------



## donwilwol

I beleive the #7 (A stanley #2 size) was the smallest bench plane they made. Sure like to find me a type 1!


----------



## Dcase

Checked my local Craigslist this am and someone is selling a #46 with 8 cutters! They didn't list a price though. I am checking into this. Crossing my fingers I can get it for cheap.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Dan, good luck!

My vote, for the price go with vintage cutters on the #46, the ones I got from St James Tool Bay weren't very good. Lots of the bevels sucked, and some of the cutters are at the wrong skew angle. Relatively annoyed by that.


----------



## Mosquito

anyone want a Great Antique LOT OF Wood Working Plough Plane OLD EARLY WOODEN TOOLS? lol


----------



## RPhillips

^^^ Laces Extra? lol


----------



## Dcase

Mos, Make an offer, you never know maybe there is some good stuff there. Not your fault they posted the wrong picture in the listing. Use it to your advantage.


----------



## ShaneA

What if he wins and gets a boat load of shoes? Lol


----------



## Mosquito

lol I did, actually

If you look at their other auctions, the shoes are basically their standard "we don't have any pictures" picture, it appears. Pretty dumb


----------



## shampeon

Yes, Don's got it. The MF No. 7 is the smallest plane they made. They're pretty rare.


----------



## WayneC

The bridge city plane I linked above is now at a respectable price…

$1625 as of this post.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bridge-City-Tool-Works-VP-60-Variable-Pitch-Plane-Original-Prototype-/281133528625?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4174dd3631


----------



## Dcase

You gonna buy it then Wayne?


----------



## WayneC

Probably a bargain at that price. But alas no, my tool funds are depleted for a while.


----------



## WhoMe

BRK, just went and looked back at you posting of that 4 1/2C. Congrats. $185+ is a nice chunk of change. Hmmm, I wonder if that will go towards that LN purchase. ;-)


----------



## terryR

Here's an intriguing Norris infill on fleaBay…needs new wood…










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Norris-plane-for-restoration-No-61-needs-new-infill-old-woodworking-plane-/350830794532?"pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item51af251724":http://www.ebay.com/itm/Norris-plane-for-restoration-No-61-needs-new-infill-old-woodworking-plane-/350830794532?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item51af251724


----------



## WayneC

It would be fun to restore. I would love to have a set of infills.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Sweet. Maybe I'll pick up that baby for the upcoming hand plane swap

Whome- that t11 4-1/2 did go higher than I thought it would. That cash will probably go to LukieB. He knows I love t13's. He dangles them like seductive carrots in my freckled face.

With my latest haul, I will be making some shelf space soon. This K5 and t10 no.8 will probably go on the block unless anyone here is interested. They are the best restores I've done.


----------



## WayneC

They look pretty nice. Someone will really appreciate them.


----------



## donwilwol

Man, that K5 is sweet. I've never had a Keen Kutter. Nope, don't need another line to follow. Nope, I can't. Must resist all K temptation.

Man did I mention how sweet that looks.


----------



## chrisstef

He dangles them like seductive carrots in my freckled face. - You know I cant leave that alone. Orange hair, orange carrot, I see a match made in heaven here. Get a room! Lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehe…I thought you'd enjoy my choice of words there Stef.

Don- "He wants the precious. Always he is looking for it. And the precious is wanting to go back to him… But we mustn't let him have it."…lol










It would be a little painful to sell either of those, but we'll see. I teeter between Don's collecting every plane I like, and Schwarz' minimalism. Yes, my plane collecting lies somewhere between those extremes…and changes daily;-)

edt: looks like the K5 is spoken for.


----------



## lysdexic

I find myself staring at that K5. I scroll up. I scroll down in a futile attempt to get a 3-D perspective of a two dimensional picture. Trying to see more.


----------



## Dcase

That is a really fine K5 but I collect the "KK" planes… I cant let myself start collecting another set… I do have a K5 but that is the only "K" plane I have.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys. Looks like it sold. Not at home Scotty or I'd snap another pic or two for ya. 
It was one of those that was crudely spray painted…even on the sides. I surprised myself with how good it turned out. I think the light hardwood looks cool with a med. stain on it.


----------



## theoldfart

I snooze , I lose. good lookin' 8


----------



## WhoMe

"Whome- that t11 4-1/2 did go higher than I thought it would. That cash will probably go to LukieB. He knows I love t13's. He dangles them like seductive carrots in my freckled face."

Yea, I know about that dangling treats out there….. BRK, you (and others via PM on other planes) recently did that to me on that T11 4 1/2C….lol. Unfortunately, no income = no tools…... working on changing that…

Also, the only person I know that collects the Type 10's is Don. Hopefully he will see your post above and will 'help you out'. From what I can see, they are a fairly uncommon type as I don't see too many around. 
Both of those are really nice planes. Whoever gets them are lucky folks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I offered that t11 4- 1/2 to a couple LJs. Seemed like bad timing. Maybe I should've put it this forum.

About the no. 8c. It has the two patent dates. And it has the threads for the frog adjusting screw in the body…but not on the frog. Don't know if that makes it a t9 or 10. I'd be really surprised if parts were switched on this plane. Anyway.

Edit: as Don corrected me. It definitely as a T9 frog. Still the threads in the body are interesting. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## WayneC

This would have been a great NOS find. Price is steep….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-TROPICAL-WOOD-PLANE-HANDLES-/231014442660?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c988a6a4


----------



## JayT

Not a plane, but plane related, especially with Red posting his K5.

This is an antique display case being used in one of the hardware stores where I work. Oak frame and most of the glass is still the wavy original.










It's tough to see with the all the merchandise behind, but there is an etched logo on the front left glass panel. Here is a closeup.










Yep, it's a Keen Kutter display case, now being used for jewelry and gift items, but at least it is at home in a hardware store.


----------



## Dcase

OMG I would love that Keen Kutter case to display all my KK planes and other planes… I would put that sucker right in my living room.


----------



## CL810

*Dan *- You ought to make them an offer for that defective pane of glass that keeps the customers from seeing clearly the fine jewelry on display!


----------



## JayT

Dan, just to ramp you up even more. The store that was using it when I started with the company six years ago decided they didn't want it anymore and were going to give it away. Luckily, that plan was discovered before tragedy happened and the case was moved to our management office warehouse until it got moved to its current location after that store was remodeled two years ago. Still don't know what possessed the first store to decide to give away a piece of history like that.


----------



## donwilwol

Now this is what you call a frankenplane http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ANTIQUE-WOOD-PLANER-HAND-TOOL-WOODWORKING-/370852623694?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item565889f54e










Yea, a keen kutter display would be in my living room to. Hun, we didn't need the couch any more.


----------



## WayneC

I'll pass on the KK display case. I want to find a nice toolbox full of good tools in a barn somewhere. I saw the Bridge City prototype plane is almost to $2K with about 4 days left. I am guessing around $4500 for the final price.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I've noticed that one a couple times Don, made me chuckle


----------



## WayneC

OMG and it has red handles…. Buck Rogers move over.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Early-RALI-220-Swiss-Hand-Plane-Box-5-Blades-Replaceable-Adjustable-Throat-/190866597812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c708927b4


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That has 'Plane Swap' written all over it…


----------



## DanKrager

Yup. All ya gotta do is replace the plastic with wood…you're IN!
DanK


----------



## WayneC

This looks pretty nice….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/sargent-1080-Plane-Set-Not-Stanley-Lee-Valley/121139737842?_trksid=p2045573.m2102&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D277%26meid%3D9012086953979849457%26pid%3D100034%26prg%3D1079%26rk%3D5%26sd%3D161064741783%26


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Love that the wooden box added .50 to the original price of the plane.


----------



## Leican

Got me this jointer a few days ago, now just have to give it a little tender, love and care…


----------



## donwilwol

Ohio Tools #8 <sweet>

That is in FINE shape.


----------



## chrisstef

That Ohio 8 looks better than 95% of the planes in my till. Mun-E shot, Mun-E shot !


----------



## WayneC

I would really like Ohio and Union sets but I am trying to avoid being self labeled a collector…lol

That is a really nice plane Leican.


----------



## Burgels

FYI I'm selling my Stanley No 6. Take a look: " http://lumberjocks.com/topics/51413":http://lumberjocks.com/topics/51413


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Leican, other than a sharpen and hone, i'd not do a thing to that #08 - very sweet indeed!


----------



## Leican

Thanks all, I also think I was lucky to get my hands on it.
Smitty im just planing on flatten the sole, sharpen the blade and clean it up and give it a little camille oil.


----------



## donwilwol

*Leican*, If you ever decide to sell that Ohio #8, let me know. It would fit nicely in my collection.


----------



## Leican

Don W, that's a nice collection you have, and I see that there are room for a #8, I like the results of your restorations, also nice with the stories and info on Ohio tool company.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, I promised a doozy LN gloat…..so here it is. All of these were bought from one seller. The bench planes had been used a little. The rest hasn't been used at all. Everything had a bit of surface rust, but I've got em all cleaned up now. 
Prices jumped around a bit (hammer was thrown in for free). After I crunched the numbers, I paid about 50% off of LN retail. Even at the price….it was a chunk of change. Depleted all my "hobby money" from furniture I've sold this year. I intended to buy these tools slowly over the years. I still can't believe they are all sitting on my bench now. (Meant to be an LN fam. shot. I previously owned 2 of the block planes).

































What can I say? The sun even shines on a big red dog's butt some days.


----------



## chrisstef

I haven't even drooled over the pics yet Red but I got 2 words. F and Yes. Everytime I seen your name pop up im like LN? LN? LN?

Im going to drool now. Later

Edit - Im back. Get me a friggin bib. Congratulations man. I cant say im not jealous. Haul of a lifetime. Scrub, smoother, BU jack, and jointer. 3 blocks, a shoulder plane, and a spoke shave. Full set of bevel edge chisels, full set of mortise, and a fish tail. Can I touch it Red?


----------



## shampeon

My god. It's full of bronze.


----------



## mochoa

Yes you do suck Red! Damn. All the bases covered to. Scrub, LA Jack, High angle #4.5, Jointer…. What more can a man ask for?


----------



## chrisstef

A personal tool delivery assistant Maur. But that's all. Red's got it covered. I even stopped myself from posting some hot chick with tools as to not take away from the utmost glory Red deserves in showing those pictures above. Gawd what a haul.

Edit - as a matter of fact I wont even post again until the pic leaves the page. Respect (Jamaican voice).


----------



## BTimmons

BRK, your recent acquisitions leave me feeling that the standard "you suck" doesn't quite cut it. I think now I utterly hate you.


----------



## Airframer

BRK…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hehe. Now you see why I couldn't shut my yap about them even though I wasn't home and couldn't do anything with them. Just got in this morning. Haven't been to bed yet. Too much adrenaline.

It was an interesting transaction. The only thing that wasn't for sale were the saws. Oh well. I was pretty tapped out any way. I think I stopped breathing momentarily when he brought out the no. 7 and the chisels.


----------



## Mosquito

Damn shiny Red!

Hmmm… just found out I'll be getting a decent utilization bonus at the end of the month, what to do what to do.. lol


----------



## Dcase

WOW I am jealous!


----------



## bandit571

Rust hunting in my area? Not too bad today, I guess









Black top is stamped "vhGermany" and has all off it's set. same with the little one. Funny handles may get changed out









And, to Make Shanpeon happy..









Now, has anyone seen a ferrel like this?









Chisel is 1" wide, as is the Corsair chisel. Might run the lathe later, IF I knew what shape I needed…


----------



## lysdexic

Just to think that I hated Big Red's guts even before this.


----------



## WayneC

Nice set of tools Red. Should last a few generations.


----------



## donwilwol

Somehow a simple "You suck" just doesn't cut it Red.


----------



## widdle

Bandit..Awesome…
Red…whatever..


----------



## LukieB

Damn Red, nice haul indeed. I am green with envy. I agree with Brian, "you suck" doesn't quite seem to cover it. Better get to work making some more nice stuff : )


----------



## Airframer

Not nearly as awesome as BRK's acquisition but I received a box of goodies from Ryan today and aside from the saw sharpening stuff it also had this old wooden plow plane  Which reminds me that I really need to get started on cleaning up the 45 I have..

This will come in handy REAL soon! Thanks Ryan!


----------



## Mosquito

Eric, that plough plane is sweet, I have one just like it, but the threads are stripped for the depth stop, so it's been sitting on the shelf in my living room for a while now…


----------



## carguy460

Red - where the heck did you find that deal?? Close to home??


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Scotty….ya cut me real deep just then. Ya cut me real deep.

Can't believe nobody feels bad that I spent all my hobby money and now I'll have this as a joinery bench for a while….lol


----------



## chrisstef

Ive seen Mos basically create magic on a workmate Red.

Id sleep on that card table for a week to get a sniff of those new tools.

Id use that cane as a desk chair for those tools.

I can keep goin if ya want


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jason. Yes. I didn't find the seller. He found me. He hit up our local woodworking guild for "a young woodworker who would appreciate and possibly afford these tools." They sent him to me. He knew he could get more for those tools. He just wanted them to go to a good home. I was humbled…
but buying them felt a little like a job interview;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Was that interview on a black leather couch Red? Ive seen those vids.

Its Friday … Stef's on fiiyyaaaa.


----------



## carguy460

Wow. Close to home. Holy Cow. Short sentences due to awe.

I ask because I think I've seen you mention getting lumber from Omaha or something like that…I'm in NW Missouri, like an hour south of Omaha. Dangit, that coulda been me! Well, probably not since I'm not in a guild or anything, but holy cow!


----------



## CL810

Congrats Big Red ! There's a reason you have them and I think of it as karma; what goes around comes around.


----------



## carguy460

Agreed CL! Red will most definitely put those tools to work!


----------



## JayT

Lot's of bronze awesomeness going on there, Red.

Can't believe nobody feels bad that I spend all my hobby money

Well, of course we do and to make you feel better, I'll offer these consoling words . . . .

*YOU SUCK!!!!*


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Andy.

Could've easily been you Jason. I'm nobody special. Maybe it's because I'm the only one in our woodworking guild under 60 years old….lol.

I'm fading. Gonna go cuddle some bronze and get some sleep.


----------



## Mosquito

lol thanks 'Stef, that ol' workmate still gets some use from time to time… like right now I have my hand crank grinder on it lol


----------



## ShaneA

Stef, i am not sure if I am embarrassed, ashamed,or proud to know about that couch. Probably Tony as the "agent"....

Red, congratulations man. They are in good/deserving hands. That trumps the fact you suck.


----------



## mochoa

Ha ha, Red, me and BrandonW go to a guild meeting and we are among the few that are not retired.


----------



## Mosquito

and Richard and I went to a MW-TCA meetup and toolswap, and it was close to the same for us


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That flat of mortisers w/ fishtail is simply luscious…


----------



## terryR

Goodness, can I join the guild?
Red, you suck!


----------



## pjped

Red, That is amazing! What a deal, and they look to be in fantastic condition. Enjoy them.

-Pete


----------



## DanKrager

There aren't any words left for you BRK! I'm glad you were in the right spot at the right time. Use them in good health and be safe. G'night!
DanK


----------



## widdle

I think that's cool that the dude wanted them to be used, and red, does get things done..


----------



## donwilwol

The seller doesn't see anything wrong with this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-OHIO-04-WOOD-PLANE-RIGGED-BASE-/370853485693?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5658971c7d

REALLY?


----------



## theoldfart

Hey mon "noting wrong"


----------



## chrisstef

The cheekless smoother.


----------



## mochoa

Oh wow Smitty, I didnt even notice any of that stuff over to the right. I was blinded by the bench planes.


----------



## GMatheson

Could be a rare lightweight model?


----------



## CampD

Pretty good (almost) camera work


----------



## bandit571

Latest Millers Falls plane into the Dungeon Shop is almost done









This had the chip breaker on the wrong side of the iron. Bevel was ground by an idiot @ 12 degrees, and a mile long. Re-ground to 25, and honed it up. Back is flat and polished up. Sole was cleaned up and is flat. Might leave the handles alone, for now..









Black handles, black frog, gray base and lever cap….. 900??


----------



## JayT

Hmmm, I wonder if that ebay seller would notice if the passenger door was missing from his car? He'd probably just tell the cop that pulled him over that he didn't see anything wrong.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

'I almost didn't notice it at first…' Wow.


----------



## WhoMe

Red, Is that all you got??? snicker…snicker
Sheesh, the way you were talking, I thought you were getting twice that for a couple of C notes…lol ;-O

Seriously, congratulations on becoming a member of the "Luckiest [email protected] of the Month Club" 
Like someone else said, I think it is really cool that the seller wanted to sell the planes to someone who would really use them. To me, the planes are really cool but all the chisels and stuff in the leather rolls are what really caught my eye.

But with all those nice tools, I can see you building up your "hobby fund" a bit quicker now.

So, whatcha gonna sell on ebay now…... You know that if they are planes, you need to give the LJs on this thread first dibs….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Checked my shop…and they're still there. Wasn't a dream. Whew;-) Thanks for the kind words fellas. I'll try to do those tools justice. Probably take the rest of my life to master them.

AF- sorry I stole your thunder on the plow plane. That thing is sweet. I admit the wooden plows are more enticing to me than 45's. Get that thing going and give us some action shots.

Maur- I hear ya about the woodworking clubs. I've only been to the Omaha Woodworkers Guild a couple times (Council Bluffs is really just a suburb of Omaha on the Iowa side of the border). It's mostly old timers. Weekday evenings are pretty booked for young family guys as you can relate. 
Anyway, my lumber guy goes all the time. He's in his 70's;-) A while back he asked for pics of my bench and furniture. I thought it was just to advertise his lumber. But I think he's been braggin me up a bit. And I have a feeling he might have a little sumpin to do with my getting these great tools. We'll see.

Whome- Not too much left to sell as of now. I usually give LJs first dibs though.


----------



## waho6o9

Congratulations BRK!

I'm glad you scored the Lie Nielsen mother lode.

Those chisels are off the charts, way to go.


----------



## WhoMe

"And I have a feeling he might have a little sumpin to do with my getting these great tools. We'll see."

Red, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. That will be a great reward if that turns into something. It would be a great way to "rebuild" you hobby fund.


----------



## WhoMe

Don, that post is just too funny. Any bets there will be no takers….


----------



## donwilwol

ugghhhh, went to the shop this morning, started pulling parts out of the citric wash from my new type 2 Sargent #422. The cap and frog looked like it was cleaning up nice. Iron and chipbreaker looks great. Then the sole. WTF!! The whole front had been broke off and brazed back together. I didn't see it under all the grime. I'm totally disgusted. I'm not sure I want to go back to the shop!!


----------



## DanKrager

Ooooo DonW, my heart bleeds for ya. That is truly disappointing. Was it a good enough job to still be a user?
I guess you could always replate it, but you'll always know it was there. On the other hand, sometimes an old barn needs a coat of paint. Wait, that's for women's makeup.
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anyone looking for a Millers Falls #14C? Didn't pay much, it's for sale for not much, either. Just want to get it into the hands of someone that will put it back to work.










Iron may have factory grind, but a hairline blemish at one corner of the mouth. Tote is beautiful. PM if interested…


----------



## bandit571

Still working on this one









Iron is sharpened up just not square

Have to lean the adjuster all the way over…


----------



## donwilwol

wow Smitty. That MF looks brand new.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It is a nice one. Poor, under appreciated MFs. I've already got a couple no. 14s or I'd take it.


----------



## DonBroussard

@BRK-Nice load of LN tools you scored. Are you planning on making something nice for the seller for his good and proper treatment of both you and the tools?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don, I've wondered what would be appropriate. He seemed very private. I'll have to think on that.


----------



## chrisstef

Omg … For sale … Guy just emailed me …


----------



## jmartel

There's a No. 5 Stanley Bailey at the local Re-store for $7. Missing the blade and the chipbreaker and a little rusty with the japanning flaking off. Mouth is in good shape though. I put it back today, but I may go back for it. I don't have an immediate need for it though.


----------



## ShaneA

Is that a 51?


----------



## chrisstef

Damn skippy Shane. And a 112. Heart aflutter.

It was a guy i talked old tools with over the phone. He was a buyer/seller/collector. Never met him but he emailed me this morning. I think he was at a flea market but maybe he was selling at a flea market. I dunno. Emailed my work addy this morning. I try not to check it on weekends. Hope im not too late.


----------



## theoldfart

is that a an 8 to the right of the *MITRE PLANE*


----------



## chrisstef

Appears to be Kevin. If i got the guy right hes up by Uconn. Also means that hes not at the Mansfield flea market. Theyre only open on sundays. ChrisStef.P.I.


----------



## theoldfart

Going to Hadley Flea market tomorrow am, usually great rust hunting. Looking for a saw joiner for myself and a 5 and block for repay my friend for the recent wood haul.


----------



## ShaneA

You are taking out that 2nd mtg right Stef? Kinda looks like a Bedrock in there too. This could get expensive. Down let the team down man…


----------



## chrisstef

It might take that Shane. Oh my. I got palpy's here. Ill have to cash in all my change. Anyone need saw files? Kidneys? My wife?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Not mine but thought someone might be interested in it. 
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/tld/3922887910.html


----------



## DanKrager

OJM just checked in. Guys been asking about you. Glad to see you have a moment to drool!
DanK


----------



## terryR

OJM, where ya been buddy? 

Stef, I'm looking for Sargent trans if any of those are related…hard to tell on a small screen.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh my, a #51!


----------



## pjped

*Stanley No. 1 in need of a major overhaul*

Hi guys, a couple of years back I spotted a tiny plane high up on a shelf in a friends basement shop - took some pics of it and thought of selling it to a reputable dealer such as Patrick Leach or Jim Bode, but also thought of putting it on ebay, but that seems too risky for my friend, who doesn't want to take a chance it goes for too low on the bay. 
It's in pretty rough shape… what do you think - sell to a dealer or try ebay?

Image Album


----------



## JayT

Pete, that dilemma can be solved simply by sending it to me. 

What does he want to get out of it? Any #1 is going to go for good money on ebay, even in that condition. A bit of time spent intelligently cleaning it up would help it bring quite a bit more.


----------



## pjped

JayT,

I've been reluctant to clean it at all since he is worried I might mess it up. Probably in the five hundred reserve note range in the condition it's in now.

I don't know how folks use these things, it's smaller than my Stanley block plane!

-Pete


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think you'd have a few takers at that price here…

Edit: And it's held like a block plane in use.


----------



## JayT

At $500, I'd buy it in a heartbeat and flip it, just tell me where to send the payment.

I'd bet he would get at least $700 in current condition and over $1000 if it was clean and shiny-#1's with broken castings sell for $400. I'm not necessarily advocating anything, but the fact is that it would bring a lot more on ebay if it was cleaned up.


----------



## shampeon

Millers Falls premium bench plane family shot.

















Left to right:
24, 22, 18, 15, 14, 11, 10, 9, 8, 7


----------



## pjped

Thanks guys, I'm going to tell him to give some thought to ebay, or a forum…


----------



## pjped

ian, those are awesome! I have a 22, and it looks like an 11 compared to that 24!!! That thing is a beast.

I'd love to find a nice 7 as well.

Thanks for sharing! -pete


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Very nice Shamp. Bout time for some more family shots.


----------



## donwilwol

Pete, I'd be interested in the #1 as well. I will also clean it up for your friend and help him sell it. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## donwilwol

Ian, that's a fine Millers Falls set.


----------



## theoldfart

Ian, nice plane set. I have a 9 from my grandfather and just oicked up a 75 block plane today.


----------



## theoldfart

General question, whats the going price on a 62?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Vintage, LN or SW re-issue, roughly $190, $325 and $125? That's with no research…


----------



## lysdexic

Don't overlook the Veritas 62 "1/2" at $225


----------



## theoldfart

Guy at the flea market was asking $250 for a vintage in good shape. I hadn't seen one in the wild before.


----------



## LukieB

*Stef*

I don't see a 112…..I see a 212 though. Don't let us down Stef.


----------



## bandit571

Seems I have a few too many #4 sized M-F planes









Three of them are almost the same plane, except for the "trimmings"









While I intend to sell off the "Also-rans", these two will NOT be going anywhere..









Can't imagine why….


----------



## chrisstef

Youre right Lukie it is a 212. He still hasnt got back to me. The guy used a craigslist email addy and didnt eveneave his name. Im still unsure if its the guy im thinkin of. Soo frustrated lol.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Keep the faith, Stef!

Random Sunday pic (sharpened the iron):


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty PIC ?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya gotta admit Smitty. Millers Falls are kinda cool in their own way. I think some things about them are a little better than a bailey. Others….not so much. Plus they have that "underdog" appeal.


----------



## theoldfart

Gotta love buy local! Nice action shot.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That doesn't look like one of my pics at all, does it? Weird.


----------



## donwilwol

Seigley SBS #18 .. $5


----------



## JayT

My weekend rust hunt results










Stanley type 7 #4C , Union #4-1/2C, Stanley type 13 #5C and a Fulton #8C. These were all picked up at a tool auction in town, mostly power tools, mechanics tools and junk, but about 20 planes. Unfortunately, I missed out on the crown jewel-an Auburn Tool corrugated jointer with an adjustable mouth. Fortunately, the guy that won it was the only other person bidding on the planes, so we spent some time talking afterwards. He lives in town and invited me over to see his collection. According to what he said, it sounds impressive. It includes two #1's, a 602, and a 444, amongst others. I'll have to report back with pics.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If he has a #444, JayT, please see if he'll let you get a quality pic of the blue label under the lid of the box!!!


----------



## JayT

Will do, Smitty.


----------



## JayT

OK, it's official










Evidenced by the fact that the epic thread just went about 36 hours between posts.

On the serious side, for those of you with angled plane tills, what angle did you use to keep the planes secure but not extend too far off the wall? Needing to start on a till/tool cabinet but would like some guidance on angles from people who are actually using them.


----------



## Ripthorn

My till is angled around 10-12 degrees, if I recall correctly.


----------



## chrisstef

Mines angled JayT. Id say around 15-20 degrees.

Wow 36 hours huh. Its the new swap that's got all the attention.


----------



## bandit571

Mine is angled, too.









Just an old dresser that was already down there. Makes seeing what each plane is, just a little easier. Plus, any dust just slides down, into the drawer, and off the plane. Hmmm, a self-cleaning till? Getcha one….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Got my hands on a real-life #55 last Friday that belongs to fellow LJer Dan Krager, and that plane is a beast.

Very heavy, very complex, and more than intimidating. After seeing one, I don't think I want one, and that's an unusual statement for me. 

Sorry, no pic of Dan's Multiplane, but there is this from B&G:


----------



## WayneC

Less than an hour left…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281133528625?ssPageName=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## bandit571

I think I have an OLD Catalog by Bostwick Braun that has the price listing for that plane. Catalog was from 1944! It even has all the cutters available at the time, for the all the "Multi-planes" Of course, that would be when an Estwing 20 oz hammer was sold @ $3.00 per dozen.

Now IF I can figure out how to scan a page or five from the 1400 page catalog and post it here. I don't think anyone would need to see a Winchester rifle's price tag back then, would they? mail order Guns &Ammo! Al would be in Seventh Heaven!


----------



## Mosquito

I still want a #55. I think lol


----------



## WayneC

The final selling price on the Bridge City Plane was US $3,779.00.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bridge-City-Tool-Works-VP-60-Variable-Pitch-Plane-Original-Prototype-/281133528625?autorefresh=true&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT&nma=true&si=ZmIWp%252FkeSE09%252Fs2XRLRnfF7fIE4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Mosquito

That was just over my max bid at $50


----------



## DaddyZ

Dang who sniped me ???


----------



## mochoa

Hey is there anything I should know about buying from the UK? Are there any hidden closts on ebay? This one plane I'm looking at says that shipping is only $12, can that be right?


----------



## donwilwol

Which do you guys like better. I switched to the second knob because it was easier to get shavings away.


----------



## mochoa

I like the first one but I can see how shavings would be an issue.


----------



## donwilwol

I may try a smaller traditional style.


----------



## WhoMe

Hmmmm, $3779 for that Bridge City plane and yet they are still charging $45.23 for shipping. 
Uh, I'm sorry but if I'm paying almost 4K for a plane, shipping should be included.

That poster of the 55 is really cool..


----------



## mochoa

Does anyone in their collection of plane pictures have a pic of a wooden side rabet plane? I have plans for one in Charles Haywards book "How to Make Woodwork Tools" but I cant find many examples online. At least not of the kind he shows.


----------



## chrisstef

Like this Maur?


----------



## mochoa

Nice! thats a sweet one!


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, how is that depth adjusted?


----------



## mochoa

Thats a very good point Don. Not sure how you would do that.

Here is the one I was talking about:









With this one you adjust the depth with hammer taps.


----------



## mochoa

Don if you look at the one Stef posted it looks like the iron protrudes out of the side so you can tap it over with a hammer.


----------



## donwilwol

but it looks to be held in with a wedge from the top, so it seems like taping it with a hammer would make it uneven.

I suppose a shot from the other side may give a clue.


----------



## mochoa

True, looks like some complicated iron grinding to.

With the one I posted, it seemed very complicated at first but after waking my brain on the geometry I think its actually quite doable.

You cut your angle on the iron (5/8" plow iron) and then you pare the bed down until the edge of the iron as flat to the side.


----------



## chrisstef

I have no idea. I just googled side rebate plane. It was shiny so I picked that one.


----------



## mochoa

Man I've been googleing Side Rabet Planes all day and havent seen that one. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## chrisstef

use "rebate".

That and my search-fu is wicked strong. One day I can teach you young warrior.


----------



## donwilwol

did you see this one, http://www.fine-tools.com/G310483.htm


----------



## chrisstef

And then there's this buddy. This is the ticket.

http://www.petermcbride.com/side_rebate/


----------



## donwilwol

this one makes sense to me

http://www.jimbodetools.com/Fantastic-Boxwood-Chestnut-Side-Rabbet-Plane-p23260.html


----------



## donwilwol

I like the peter mcbride on to!


----------



## mochoa

Yeah I saw the Japanese one.

I saw those last two also but they have those crazy L shaped irons.

I was thinking of buying this one on ebay UK.








http://www.ebay.com/itm/130867032584?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Looks cheap but I wasnt sure about shipping.


----------



## mochoa

This pair is sweet to!


----------



## chrisstef

Mmmm sweet pears …


----------



## donwilwol

Message the seller and ask. I wouldn't think it would matter. Canada to US is ok, its just the other way around that can be a bear.


----------



## mochoa

Cant wait to make a prototype of that Hayward one. It it a crime to cut up 45/55 irons like that? They are pretty cheap on ebay. Who uses the 5/8" iron anyway.


----------



## theoldfart

Maur, let me check!


----------



## theoldfart

no problem, got one! What In am looking for is 5/16 and 7/16 beading, and 7/16 and 13/16 plough blades for a 405. I'm assuming the 45's are interchangeable w/405.


----------



## bandit571

While not a plane, I did get an old chisel back to workable shape today ( and didn't even use a lathe)









More pictures over at the chisel thread…


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, I was apparently on a whole different track, so to speak. I was thinking of your new French cleat wall and attachments for plane till. Here is a very crude sketch to explain the idea. Now picture a whole bunch of them, maybe in different sizes for different planes… Like I said, it may not be anything… just a thought.










DanK


----------



## CL810

Don - I think #2 is very interesting.


----------



## chrisstef

All those angles make me dizzy Dan but a very slick french cleat till design.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

DanK may have mistakenly carried our talk from the toolbox forum over here. But a plane till talk fits here as well.

DanK- that's exactly how I was thinking as far as hanging a till on my french cleats. At least for the larger planes…no.6 and up. 
I was trying to explain the notion of adding a cleat toward the toe of the planes as a safeguard. Something like this on the right. You'd have to lift on the plane to get it out. (pics always help)









For smaller planes I'm kicking around something like this. Really just a shelf with vertical dividers. But still, an independent till, hung on the french cleats.


----------



## Mosquito

I did something similar









Not much, but just enough to make sure you mean it 

Though, I guess mine sits on the floor, so it may not really be necessary lol


----------



## mochoa

Ok Kevin, you have your 5/8" irons? So I can buy and desecrate these ones on eBay. lol.
I'm actually thinking of just buying them new from Stanley, I feel less guilty about it and they are just a couple of bucks more and maybe they require less work. In the meantime I'm gong to make one with a wooden "iron" to make sure I can figure out the geometry.

I need to make me a vertical till for my tool cabinet, thats been on the list for a while.


----------



## racerglen

Rust hunting yesterday, hit a downtown antique type shop, straight to the tools in the basement.
2 Dunlap #4 types, looked like new $35 each..don't think so..
Odds n' sods of other stuff, may go back and try a lower price on a grimey Stanley 4 1/2 three patent dates, price sticker over the blade markings, taped down, the rear tote duct taped. I already have a 2 patent date one, but it's got a huge chunk out of one cheek, she wants $25.


----------



## theoldfart

Maur, remember before desecrating make a sacrifice! A chicken will do, otherwise bad ju-ju.
Just sayin;{


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, currently on Feebay, there is a Millers Falls "22c" up for sale. The one problem with it is…..it is only 13-1/2" long??? Weren't M-F 22s in the 22" long style?


----------



## racerglen

Yep, just checked the list, 22" for a 22 M/F.
An 11 is 11" and a 14 is a 14"..d'you think there's a pattern there ?

;-)
(didn't see anything listed at 13.5" )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bob-tailed plane, maybe? ;-)


----------



## bandit571

I went to the "Millers Falls" section in "planes". Looks like a Grooved bottom jack plane. The ends, both of them, are very squared off. Someone bob tailed it…


----------



## shampeon

I agree. The mark indeed says 22CBG (which would make it a later type), but it's been cut off. Note how the seller didn't post any pictures showing the rear end….


----------



## bandit571

Looks like the front got clipped as well?

Sent an email to the seller, they claimed to know nothing about it being cut down.

Ok….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I found this article, as well as the comments below, very interesting.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/14189/who-begot-who-comparing-planes-from-lie-nielsen-wood-river-and-stanley


----------



## chrisstef

Havent seen any bronze in action yet Rojo … sup with that brah? Too busy rubbing and shining your precious?


----------



## theoldfart

My eyes hurt!!


----------



## BTimmons

Stef. WTF, man.


----------



## TerryDowning

Stef,

Man, I did not need that first hing in the morning.

Smitty check you PMs


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, got it and yes. Will advise when it's 'out the door,' but should be tomorrow.

RE: "The Debate" on LN vs. WoodRiver vs. Vintage. Seems to be a right of passage, in that once you're informed enough to contribute to such a discussion, you've already made up your mind and are proceeding down the 'get your tools together' path. Not much to be gained by chewing it over, no minds will be changed, no enlightenment will take place.

My .02 observation, take it for what it's worth.  Is that jaded? Not sure.


----------



## theoldfart

*Smitty*, that ignores the needs of neophytes myself. The conversation/conjecture is as help full as the conclusions made. Imparting the thought process of the experienced like yourself is worth wading through all the postings.
PS *NOT* jaded, rather informed and thank you!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"no minds will be changed, no enlightenment will take place"

Sorry man. I just didn't realize that issue had been dissected by such a respected source. Kinda thought it was interesting when I stumbled across it.

Smitty, I know I'm not your favorite LJ. I love ya anyway. But sometimes your posts come across a bit cantankerous.


----------



## Dcase

I get what Smitty is saying about the whole LN vs Woodriver vs vintage deal…

Basically people go into that discussion with their minds already made up on what they think is best and others can debate it night and day without changing their minds…


----------



## Dcase

BTW I know this will make me look stupid but I learned a new word today… Cantankerous. Yes, I had to look up the meaning of it after reading BRK's post.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Red, it is interesting and I went through several pages of the comments (I liked the comparison article inherently). The notes I made above were definitely not directed at anyone here, but I guess I should have thought about the OP and how it'd be seen from that perspective. My bad.

Red, I'm surprised by the 'not your favorite' line. This is a great community and you've definitely become a vibrant piece of it (steady, bHog, not that kind of vibrant piece). That said, I'll work on the cantakerous part; never aspired to be one those guys. No anamosity towards anyone on the Epic Thread or any of the 'regular haunts' we frequent here (saws, benches, chisels, etc.)


----------



## shampeon

In the comments, I liked the sort of intellectual contortions that praised Lie-Nielsen for copying Stanley designs but condemned Woodriver for copying Lie-Nielsen.

It seems to me that when you're buying Lie-Nielsen, you're paying for the assurance of quality from manufacturing all the way to post-sale support.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, forget to respond to Kevin.

See above, but I didn't mean for my comments to steer the LJers gathered from looking at Red's link. I followed it because Red said it was interesting, and it was well worth the time to see the article's side-by-side that concluded WR planes appeared to be more solidly based on LN vs Bedrock planes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## donwilwol

Let's face it, the whole Debate on LN vs. WoodRiver vs. Vintage is more of a justification on the path one decided on rather than an actual "which tool is better" discussion. Any reasonably talented tool guy can make them all work the same.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, me too. "Bad-tempered, argumentative, and uncooperative"

I gots work to do on my image.


----------



## WayneC

Also I think LN exceeds the original Stanley planes in quality of manufacture and materials. Though I have a 65 with a Hock blade in it that I prefer to my LN 60 1/2.

LN brought back quality tool manufacture. Woodriver is trying to capitalize on LN's success in the market (as is Stanley with the reintroduction of some tools such as the low angle jack planes).


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, No problem, I like snoopy!
Don, 
"the whole Debate … is more of a justification on the path one decided on rather than an actual "which…is better" discussion." 
This tends to be the case in almost any discussion of this type. Rationalization rules !!!


----------



## WayneC

Hmmm. Did my post get lost?


----------



## donwilwol

there seems to be a delay Wayne. If you go to your home page you'll see it posted, but doesn't show up for a few minutes.


----------



## theoldfart

Mine disappeared for 3 or 4 mins


----------



## shampeon

Wayne: exactly. The new Stanley Sweetheart line of planes and chisels is intended to compete directly with Lie-Nielsen. Woodriver is trying to do the same thing.


----------



## Dcase

I love the LN planes and I am glad they are making them. At the same time I love that WoodRiver is making quality planes for a much better price. I don't care if it is made in China it is affordable to those who will never have the money for a LN plane.

I own one WR plane a #3 and I have no problem defending them in saying that it is a very fine quality plane. It took very little work out of the box to get it to take nice see through shavings out of the hardest wood in my shop.

I am also a huge fan of the vintage stuff so I am on no one side of the discussion. I just like planes plain and simple.


----------



## donwilwol

I just like planes plain and simple.

I agree Dan…....Actually I agree with your whole statement.


----------



## Dcase

Cant leave Lee Valley out of the mix. They compete with LN as well. Why else would have they just made their own version of the "Shoot Plane" and put a price tag on it that is quite a bit lower then LN. They saw there was a market for it, they probably saw a lot of people complaining about how much it was so they decided to please all those by making one cheaper…. Worked for me cuz I know I will buy the LV when it is available.

Competition is good though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I probably over-reacted to Smitty's post. It seemed a little harsh. When I post stuff like that, I'm not trying to convert anyone to my way of thinking. I genuinely enjoy the discussion because I always learn something from it.

Basically people go into that discussion with their minds already made up on what they think is best

Probably true for more experienced woodworkers. But when I interact with novice woodworkers, they always want to talk about vintage vs. new.

I can't do wood river for philosophical reasons. I agree with Wayne, "LN exceeds the original Stanley planes in quality of manufacture and materials." But the is definitely a big place for vintage in my heart (and shop).


----------



## bandit571

Don't know about Bedrock vs L-N vs WR. I do know about M-F #9 vs WR#4V3, as I have both.









and a #8, to boot









They all seem to very nicely, thank you very much…..









Just can't afford an L-N….


----------



## Dcase

It is hard to debate vintage vs new….

The great pyramid was said to be built with nothing but copper tools, ropes and logs. The Egyptians and many other ancient cultures built big buildings and advanced cities with the most basic of tools. With all the advanced tools that we have now we still have yet to figure out how they did this back then.

The results are what counts, the tool or brand of tool you used to get the results is almost meaningless.


----------



## WayneC

Actually I think it is more of a debate about quality, price, and effort. You have a few choices for quality planes, high quality custom planes, high quality manufactured planes, knock off of the high quality manufactured planes and high quality vintage planes.

Custom planes are handcrafted and tend to cost more because of material, craftsmanship and labor cost similar to quality handcrafted furniture.

High quality manufacture has do with materials and cost of the process to manufacture. (e.g. Bridge City, LN, LV). BTW, I am a LV fan because of their innovation. People with the money that don't want to mess around with fiddling with the planes tend to go this route.

High Quality knock offs are not manufactured to the same level of tolerance and do not use as the same level of engineering or quality materials (Stanley, Windriver, etc.) People who may not have the money to buy a LN or similar plane but want to fiddle less may go this route. However you risk getting a bad copy or having to tune the plane more than you would a HQ manufactured plane.

High Quality Vintage. You have to know what your looking for, how to restore, tune and be willing to put in the effort. People willing to learn and work that have the time go this route.

Am I close?


----------



## Dcase

Wayne, You are not close… You are dead on.. IMO


----------



## bandit571

On my Wood River #4 V3, first one had an older chipbreaker. Told WC about it. Few days later, another plane arrived at the house. I merely had to send the "bad" plane bad, and keep the correct plane, even shipping was on them!

The Millers Falls #9 is about the same size. I did all the tune ups on it.

Both will do almost the same results, on about any wood.

note: The WR #4V3 was awarded to me by another site, since I was their "Featured Member of the month". The site paid the $140 for the plane. I did have to give a review of the plane…


----------



## WayneC

Oh, and then there are the collectors…. lol


----------



## JayT

You are not close . . . You are dead on

+1

Well said, Wayne!


----------



## Dcase

So now that the plane debate is over how about that Zimmerman huh? LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I won't go into the conversation at Fine Woodworking in detail (see Red's link above), but the discussion there wasn't always focused on Quality-Price-Effort (or even New vs. Vintage). This discussion is better, of course. 

If we talk about planes and only planes (not origin, for example) the discussion can follow Wayne's outline pretty easily and rational decisions are possible. Beyond that, Al would say he doesn't do two-tone, regardless of quality, and subjective rules the day. Then there's the discussion of what constitutes High Quality Vintage (which also could be variable given enough Time and Effort).

I've not been able to recommend buying 'only the best' at the expense of having broader capability, ie: get a LN jack and use it for everything until you can afford a LN smoother, or LN block, etc. etc. Heck, I shouldn't recommend at all (but do sometimes, anyway) because I don't have a broad base of experience! But for me, Vintage is a 'better' alternative to High Quality knock offs. Why? Because I like vintage everything for the most part.

EDIT: Wow, many posts while I was typing this (too-) long response…


----------



## lysdexic

^ LOL. Well played Dan.


----------



## lysdexic

There have been textbooks and philosophy courses dedicated to the definition and nature of Quality. It is the intersection between objective characteristics and subjective interpretation. Never the same for any two people. The discussion is unending.

That is my beef with "Paying for Quality" in medicine. It is not measurable.

Phaedrus


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Related, but not.

We had a discussion at work the other day of team attributes. "We're very flexible" came one reply, meaning adaptive to changing priorities. Part of the exercise was to define the benefit of that attribute. Well, that was much harder to do. "What would be the impact if we were inflexible," I asked. No answer.

What if I don't want quality in medicine? How much could I save?


----------



## chrisstef

I flunked philosophy in college because of stuff like that ^. Makes Stef head hurt (caveman voice). But this time I have an answer. The benefits of flexibility are numerous Smitty, you just need to apply them in the proper situation. Work is not one of them.


----------



## theoldfart

Unless your client asks for it!


----------



## lysdexic

Smit, next time we drink a beer we can discuss this ad nauseum. We can bring Stef along and try to explain it to him. :^)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Sounds like a fine plan, count me in.


----------



## TerryDowning

WayneC Nailed most of the categories that also can describe people purchasing those planes,

After collectors there is another category.

Heirs. Those that inherited their tools.

The vast majority of my tools are inherited from Dad and both Grandfathers. Mom's Dad was a hobbyist woodworker, Dad's Dad was a life long tradesman in carpentry, plumbing, painting, and wall paper.

Dad's Dad not only willed many of his tools to my Dad, but the skills to use them properly. Dad in turn taught me and my siblings from a very young age the basics of caring for and using hand tools.

My taste for vintage tools is one of generational pride as I know I'm using tools used by either of my Grandfathers that were also used by my Dad.


----------



## lysdexic

Terry,

I wish I had a story like that


----------



## mochoa

Wow Terry, we need a shop tour!


----------



## donwilwol

I suggest we have a once a week conference call to discuss the current topic at hand. To much typing.


----------



## bhog

TerryD that's what I'm talkin' 'bout.

Vroom another driveby.

Hog is packing like Stefs cheeks at a rest area.


----------



## mochoa

Don we can record it publish it as a podcast, we'll be famous!


----------



## CL810

Great story TerryD. +1 to Mauricio's comments - pics or it didn't happen. ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Vroom??? I didn't think electric cars made noise?


----------



## donwilwol

Maur, we can call it the woodworking dribble.


----------



## DanKrager

Many many years ago I came across a saying that Smitty might take back to the group. 
'The key to flexibility is indecision!". I have a little sign in my files that says that, and I think about it when I'm floundering around about something.
Good discussion, guys. 
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ love it!


----------



## chrisstef

".... Packing like Stefs cheeks at a rest area."

Phenominal call out Hog. Not helpin you move.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ love that, too.


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of quality:

I got to play around with my new spokes shaves today. As typical, they are impressive out of the box. I have a #151 that I have used in the past but have found quite cantankerous and difficult to get light shavings. It has other problems as well and could have easily procured another and made one good from parts of each.

I think my difficulty is the mouth. When both are setting for fine shavings, the Veritas' mouth is much tighter ( go ahead Stef).

In the end (there is another for ya Stef), they will complimentary. The #151 for roughing out and the Veritas for smoothing out the contour.


----------



## chrisstef

Cant talk cheeks packed. Tasty spokeshave action.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice spoke shave shot there Scotty…

-

So question about making a tote for a wooden hand plane (traditional style closed tote). Would it be bad to use birds eye maple? I bought a rough cut off cut, and started cleaning it up today, and it turned out to be somewhat heavy birds eye on one end, and medium birds eye on the other…


----------



## DanKrager

The little defects in the wood called "birds eye" do not hinder the structural strength of the piece. In fact, I wonder if it wouldn't help make the wood more resistant to splitting? I've never tested that, but I do know that splitting a curly piece of wood that is not frozen is a real chore, I don't care what kind of splitter you have!
The eyes will not be something you can feel after the finish has been applied, so I think it is just great eye candy. So to speak. (that was a bad accident)
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Never seen a shave do that. Ever. Very strong, Yo.


----------



## CL810

Very impressive lys. Informative.


----------



## planepassion

Well Smitty, yes, I've pretty much decided that my bench planes are vintage SB T11s, but I also have a LN and some LVs too. I'm also open minded, meaning that I like to hear others' opinions about various makers-their impressions, preferences and arguments for why they're better. Sometimes, other LJs have experiences very similar to my own…or bring up great points that I hadn't considered. For example, I never would have considered KK planes before I read the detailed accounts on this thread praising their qualities. The variety of all your experiences is probably why this thread has over 32,000 posts 

And Smitty, you're not cantakerous buddy. I've never gotten that impression and that's based on reading hundreds of your posts. Your body of work as a whole on this site far outweighs an occasional stepping on someone's toes in my opinion…which is impossible to avoid when you share so much content.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's all good, Brad, and I hear you re: the input on planes like the KK series. All that insight is definitely a reason the Epic Thread lives. Thanks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

07/18 HPOYD's "cantankerous" count= 4
(poking fun at myself a bit) It's kinda funny.

Some LN action per Stef's request. They've all been given a test run. But you know me….on to the next project: french cleats and tool storage.

Trying to see if there's a shop-made plane hiding in this chunk of walnut.


----------



## theoldfart

*Red*, Green with envy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How about a topic for next week's conference call?

*-Can planes be too heavy?-*

For example, take the vintage Stanley #62 low angle jack. It's casting is consistent with every other Stanley plane of the day, and with the exception of mouth blow-outs, performs fine. LN created their version of the #62 with ductile iron, so no chipping, but also made it with a thicker (heavier) casting. Is that additional weight preferable? Every time, in every instance? Is there a limit to how much weight can be added across the board before it gets silly?

I nominate Wayne as moderator…


----------



## mochoa

Very sexy shaving action comming from Scott and Red today! That didnt sound right…. lol


----------



## WayneC

Smitty, the answer is simple. Get one of each and use as needed.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty- oooohhh. I don't wanna miss that conference call.

Maur- reminded me. I lied. I haven't even touched the Bogg's spokeshave I got. For shame!


----------



## mochoa

I say lighter is better on almost any plane except for a plane to be used on a shooting board and maybe a dedicated "super smoother" that does nothing but final smoothing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Heavy until I get tired, then switch to the lighter one… Hmmmm…

ADDER: Do you think SWMBO will buy that?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And Stanley went to all that trouble to make aluminum versions of their bench planes with propaganda espousing 'lighter is better'. The English went 'in-fill' crazy (aside from Record) meaning heavier, with everything from jointers to smoothers to panel planes.


----------



## mochoa

Interesting point Smitty. I think Stanley made their planes lighter in the beginning because they were trying to convert wooden plane users.

But the infill phenomenon kind of throws a wrench in that theory. Or is it just trying to combine the best of both worlds?

In the end though its just different strategies right? Personal preference. There doesn't have to be only one right answer.


----------



## WayneC

I think any plane is personal preference. Try them and decide. I personally prefer heavier planes.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Depends on the task, but I usually prefer heavier planes. I enjoy the momentum the weight adds. I've often wondered if plane weight has any affect on tearout.

Get one of each and use as needed. 

Evidently I've already adopted Wayne' theory.


----------



## TerryDowning

My Inherited Plane Family
As Stated Previously, I was luck enough to inherit most of my planes. (Except 2 Can you figure out which ones?)

Here's the whole family









Top to Bottom Left to Right
Poor man's Router using a 1/2" Butt Chisel
Spoke shave unknown mfg/Model
Miller's Falls Cigar style spoke shave
Stanley 60 1/2 SW early 20th century
Stanley 90
Stanley mini block plane
Stanley 100.5 Squirrel tail pattern maker's plane
Miller's Falls #9 
Miller's Falls #7
(Smitty, now you know why I wanted that MF #14, I'd also like a #22 from the same post war 1950's type)









Top to bottom
Stanley No 6 Type 12 (I'm guessing that the 60 1/2 and 90 above are about the same age as they all My Grandpa's)
Stanley #5 Type 17 (Also Grandpa's)
Lakeside Jack Plane (Stanley mfg?) 8" radius camber using as a foreplane age/type unknown
#3 Stanley Handyman (1970's? Rescued from my Mother in Law's house)
Craftsman No 78 (No fence, year unknown)
Molding Plane (ogee profile? I can't remember, it's been awhile since I've looked!)









That's My plane family!


----------



## mochoa

Very cool Terry!


----------



## donwilwol

Nice inheritance Terry.

I'll just keep collecting until I find the perfect one.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry you are a man of great wealth and I'm not talking$$. The next generation will be very lucky.


----------



## chrisstef

Terry - how do you date a MF plane? Im totally blind in their regard and picked up a 14 not too long ago and have just gotten around to derusting it.


----------



## TerryDowning

I used Old Tool Heaven for the Miller's Falls Dating


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, here's the MFs typing site, http://oldtoolheaven.com/bench/benchtypes.htm


----------



## TerryDowning

My #9 is definitely a Type 4 (Which fits, this is when Papa was getting into hobby woodworking) Based on box condition of the #7 Rabbit being the same as the #9 I'm assuming the #7 is the same approximate age. That and the prices on each box seem respective of each other.

Just like Stanley Block Dating, MF Block/specialty plane dating is not as cut and dried as the bench planes.


----------



## chrisstef

Don / TD - Thanks. Maybe the one ive got will fit the bill for ya Terry? Ill look into it tonight.


----------



## TerryDowning

The Stanley planes were definitely Grandpa Charles and he used these regularly to make a living with for a lot of years. I have read speculation that itinerant craftsman like Grandpa C preferred the No. 6 to the 7 or 8 due to the reduced size and weight and the fact, "If yer good, you don't need the larger one mindset". I can verify this. Grandpa C never had a plane larger than no. 6. Too Heavy and too hard to transport around. Grandpa C roamed the western US before and during the depression following the work. My Dad used to tell stories of living in a canvas tent for several years of his childhood in may locations. Although Grandpa C was a carpenter/plumber/painter by trade and not a Joiner/Finish Carpenter. Grandpa C would do whatever work he could t feed the family. I am sure there were other tools that did not make the trip south from Oregon to California and possibly others that never found their way to my shop. I do have 2 sisters and a brother.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry - good stuff there, thanks for pics and narrative. Good to know sometimes these tools stick together!


----------



## TerryDowning

stef - Maybe the one ive got will fit the bill for ya Terry? Ill look into it tonight.

No need, Smitty is going to send me the 14C he mentioned a few days ago.

This one. Based on the black frog, red painted logo on the hinged Lever Cap, and the color of the handles it looks to be a Type 4









One of these days I'll build out the MF Family. I like the look and feel of the Type 4s although not as highly regarded as the type 1 and 2


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure that's the one I got. Hinged cap, not sure about the frog color, I think its black. Heavy coated finish on the tote and knob. I think ill retire my 1st plane, a Groz that I spent entirely too much time tuning, with the MF. Good info buddy, thanks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Little weekend action. Boggs spokeshave. Me likey.










Even with all the LN love in my shop now, I still reach my 604 and sweetheart jack most often. Old faithful.


----------



## WayneC

Checking out the toolbox. Some of the planes that were in my bedroom. LOL










I posted some more photos of it the tool box the hand tool forum. I want to build a rolling base for it before I fill it with my tools.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/51684


----------



## bandit571

just getting a couple ready for sale









a 900??









I guess that black lever cap is to resemble Mr. T's Mohawk?









Piece of 1" wide pine scrap as a test track, seems to have a bit of "Dunlap" to it?


----------



## planepassion

Big Red, is that walnut piece you're working on with your SH jack the docking shelf for a saw till?


----------



## LukieB

Hey just wanted to update you guys on my brother in law Jesse. They have found a liver for him and he went under the knife about an hour ago. I told everyone that I would keep you updated on Jesse, but there ain't been much to update until now, it's been a long wait. Prayers are much appreciated, and thanks again to everyone who donated to his fund and auctioned off tools to help out the cause, your kindness and generosity went a long way in helping Jess and Jen get through this painful waiting period. You guys are awesome, thanks again.


----------



## chrisstef

Thoughts with Jesse buddy. Hoping that all goes well and everything takes as it should. Thanks for the update Lukie.


----------



## waho6o9

I appreciate the good news Lukie. Thoughts and prayers for 
Jesse pulling through, no doubt about it.


----------



## Mosquito

That's excellent news Lukie!


----------



## theoldfart

Lukie,It will be fine. He's got a great brother in law in his corner! Thoughts are with you.

My MF 9, type 2 or 3 still not sure, came from my grandfather:









I'm hoping to restore this woodie. 21 1/2" 









J Webb, Pittsfield


----------



## JayT

Great news, Lukie! Prayers aren't going to stop yet.


----------



## JayT

Got to put some time in on a plane from the lot purchased last week. Type 13 #5C.

Before (third from the left)



















After



















And check out the wood!










Since it is newer than what I collect and use, I decided to offer it for sale.


----------



## LukieB

Thanks guys. Jess is out of surgery, they said he lost a little more blood than they would like, but other than that, things went according to plan. Thanks again for all your thoughts and prayers the next 72 hours or so will be pretty critical waiting to make sure his body doesn't reject it….


----------



## WayneC

Will add my prayers Lukie for a speedy recovery.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lucas- +1 to lifting your brother-in-law up in prayer.

JayT- Boy howdy….you weren't kiddin. That's a nice t13.

Brad- Kinda looks like a saw till. But it's mean't for squares, screwdrivers etc. I'm sure I'll post it on the toolbox.


----------



## waho6o9

Page Not Found. Big Rojo

Oops


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Doh. Here it is….tool box forum. I posted the french cleat board on there. Still making all the tills.

Moonshine and Ljs might not mix.


----------



## waho6o9




----------



## bandit571

While pricing some plywood panels for the Wife cabinet she wants built, came across a couple new tools from Kobalt. Seems they have added a bench plane (china) and a pair of block planes.

The bench plane seems to be a bit heavy, 9-3/4" long, with a 2" wide iron. Anyone know about this $29.95 wonderkind?


----------



## Mosquito

Happy shavings for a Sunday evening


----------



## theoldfart

OOOO AHHHHH


----------



## DonBroussard

@Mos-Looks like you have your new jointer dialed right in! Nice rolls.


----------



## Mosquito

Got most of the work done on the tote this weekend. Still got a little work to do in shaping the front of it, and then take off a little more height on the back of the tote so it blends better to the body of the plane, but it's there, and working


----------



## theoldfart

*MOS*, That plane just makes one look forward to using it!


----------



## ShaneA

Tote shape is friggin' nice. Inspirational.


----------



## widdle

Sexy…Well done..


----------



## ArlinEastman

LukeB

Sorry I have not been here for a while and missed out on the first part of the surgery.
I will be putting him in my prayers for sure.

Arlin


----------



## chrisstef

Excellent Mos. extreme hossity.

Arlin! Good to hear from ya man.


----------



## bandit571

Goldilocks in the Dungeon Shop









Francken-Bailey #5









No, not a bedrock, this is a Wood River #4 V3.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sweet jointer Mos. I dig it.

Here I'm treatin' some end grain like the dirty little dog she is:









Low angle planes have me scratchin' my head sometimes. But not when it comes to end grain.


----------



## Mosquito

mmm, red, I'll trade you


----------



## mochoa

Mos sweet shavings man! The plane is looking very nice!

Red, very nice man! You have to love a low angle plane on end grain.


----------



## LukieB

Thanks *Arlin*, good to see you around. Hope all is well with you.

*Mos*, The jointer looks awesome, that birdseye tote looks sweet, excellent work.

*Red*, you suck


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehe. I know ya love your big red buddy LukieB

Soon as I win the powerball, LN sets for all my LJ buddies. I might have to start buying tickets for that to happen.


----------



## LukieB

I do indeed, LOL. What I really meant to say, is everything about that picture is sexy, the shavings, the plane, the vise, and the bench, nicely done….but it just came out as "you suck" : )


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hehe. I know. I'm smoking a brisket today. Jump in your private jet and come on over. I've got beer, just bring some T13's or bedrocks…lol.


----------



## chrisstef

What do you smoke with Red? Got a BGE? Stef wants one soooo bad.


----------



## JayT

Yeah, Red, what kind of smoker? I've got a Good One Pony Express that is a perfect size for home.

Seriously, stef? BGE's are sooooo overrated, try a good offset smoker and you will see what I mean.


----------



## chrisstef

Chalk it up to my BBQ rookieness JayT. Maybe im more attracted to building a table around the egg than the egg itself lol?

Offset smoker - roger that. I just wanna smoke some $hit.

Edit- Sweet mother of barbeque. $900 beans for that bad boy. That's a lotta lumber and tools.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My Bradley makes the purests turn up their nose. But I turn out a pretty decent brisker with it. Used my "cabela bucks" on it. So it only cost me about $50. I love that once you get it set, I does its thing all night. Doesn't need babysat.


----------



## JayT

Geez, stef $900 is for the little one, check out the prices on some of the competition sized models. What you will find is that, like many things, you get what you pay for. The higher quality smokers use heavier steel and much better airflow design to hold and control the heat and smoke. I can do a six hour smoke on one batch of charcoal and once it is set, I can just walk away and let it cook at a constant 250 degrees. On the cheap offset smokers you find at the big box stores, the metal is so thin, you are adding more charcoal every 2-3 hours and will constantly be fiddling with the air controls.

I know people that love their BGE's and Weber Smoky Mountains and get decent results, but there is no comparison to what can be achieved on a high quality offset unit. There is a reason all the competition guys smoke on offsets. Plus most Good Ones and all the Yoder Smokers (another really good brand) are built here in Kansas, so I can support the locals.

Edit: Don't even get me started on pellet grills and smokers. Oh, hey Red, nice pellet smoker . . . . Yes, I am a purist. I can appreciate the convenience of the electric pellet models (and you can get pretty decent results from the offsets like that Bradley) but I don't plan on ever switching from charcoal.


----------



## chrisstef

Where's the smoke come from brah? Liquid smoke? Ohh never mind now I see the patty feeder. I could get down on some of that Rojo. Sun, beer, brisket, bronze …. ohh yea.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Totally understand JayT. If a guys going to get really into it, your gonna want quality. This is my equivalent of trying to bust a some decent work with a handyman;-)
Got hooked on good bbq while in college (in Oklahoma). Dey gots some good stuff down there. Need my fix now and again.


----------



## LukieB

Well the jet is in the shop, so I'll have to take the helicopter. Might be a bit late…. : )

That giant hunk of animal flesh looks absolutely fantastic.


----------



## affyx

Dear ebay sellers who use the word PLAINER instead of PLANE… thank you! Got this for a song (and I don't sing)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, John, Congrats!


----------



## chrisstef

Misspelling can be awfully funny and in your case, fortunate. Good deal, I love my 71. A lot. A real lot. Looks like yours has a really good iron on it too.


----------



## WayneC

That is lovely John. Great find.


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice find


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice steal. It's hard to be sympathetic to sellers who don't take the time to learn about what they're selling.


----------



## mochoa

I love it when you find those deals on ebay. I got my #7, kind of like that, he was selling it as decor instead of in the tool section.


----------



## shampeon

When I was looking for woodworking vises, I made sure to search Craigslist for "vice". Just like Stef, but in my case in the Tools sections. Anyway, that's where I found a good deal on some old Columbian quick-release vises for cheap.


----------



## CampD

This weeks rust hunt or actually a paying job find.




































Had a job replacing a side door of a garage and after removing door it was found that the whole foundation wall (1 cinder block high) and the sill and sill plate needed to be replaced. But first I had to empty out the garage first. It had not been touched since the early 70s. Lady says I can keep anything I find. So this haul of rust plus some antique lumber were free well actually I got paid to have them


----------



## donwilwol

Doug, that's an interesting combination of stuff there.

I like the PLAINER to.


----------



## CampD

Look at this one (if its still up)
I replied within 15 mins of it up but it was already sold 
http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/tls/3952606301.html


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Anybody else slip down to their shop late in the evening and sharpen planes? I find it almost therapeutic.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I've been known to do that… or start working on something "just really quick" (read that as an hour+)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

For Mos, tonight's Random Pic.


----------



## mochoa

My random pic. Cheers fellas


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That looks great, Maur!


----------



## widdle

Nice boys…
Smitty…45 ?

Maur….carefull…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Widdle, yessir. Needed a plate cut for the cupboard shelves and the #45 was the only choice!


----------



## widdle

Ok thanks ..Looks groovy…are all the 45's zinc plated ? and is there a year/ type that's prefered if i was to do the ebay thing ?


----------



## bandit571

Curlies, anyone?









FranckenBailey#5


----------



## chrisstef

Nice haul Doug, and ya got paid. My kinda work day. Lots and lots of strength.

Maur - what is that colored concoction in a bottle? Looks like a Blue Point Hoptical Illusion but im pretty sure that stuff didn't get that far south. Have you bottled Jerry Garcia?


----------



## donwilwol

So I was talking to a guy from Tennessee last night. He is having 2 barns on his property dismantled and sold. They're all made from black walnut. Post are black walnut 8×8. Rafters are 2×12 black walnut. He's had estimates of 60,000 board feet of reclaimed black walnut. If he didn't have pictures I wouldn't believe it. I had tears running down my face!!


----------



## mochoa

Oh and sweet 45 action there Smitty.

Stef, that was Fat Tire, good stuff for a Monday night.

Don. WOW, that is a treasure trove of lumber man. Where in TN? Thats not to far away.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not sure what part of Tennessee, and can't remember his name. He thinks he's selling it to a guy who makes hardwood flooring from reclaimed lumber.

Can you imagine what a floor made out of 12" black walnut would look like. I'm tearing up again!!


----------



## theoldfart

Maur, hope it didn't leave a ring! Nice curls too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have an opportunity to buy clear chestnut, 3/4" x 12" x 10'; three such boards for $90, or $3 / bd ft. What you guys think?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lotta black walnut around here. We've got a big walnut mill in my town, but they won't even sell cut-offs to the public. Most all of it goes overseas. Guess the Japanese really like black walnut.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Widdle, I'm not a #45 expert on types but I do know there are essentially two kinds of plough planes out there on the 'bay: those that are complete, and those that are not.

Whatever one you look at, check that it has the irons, center skate, nickers and both sets of rods. That's the important stuff that, if missing, will put you in back of the line of all those other brothers trying to scarf parts for their #45s.

Earliest types, with the forward knob or japanned, will fetch more because of scarcity and aren't required to do real work.

My .02, thinking (hoping!) Mos will correct anything I've misstated.


----------



## theoldfart

Wid, cost effective alternative would be a Record 405. Still make sure it's complete!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've not tracked Record alts, but heard that it's true they're less $. I'd also add the Stanely #50 is a fine alternative, too.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, meant to ask you, do you have a 46? If so is it worth the price?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't have a #46, but somebody on here does and got a cutter set from St. James Bay, I thought…

Aside from being totally cool, the reason to get that plane is the skew, to work cross-grain more effectively. Lots of ways to do that work without investing the dough the #46 commands (stair saw, adjustable back saw, chisels and router plane, #140 skew block, etc) so I haven't taken the plunge. That, and a couple multiplanes is probably enough for me.  So no, it ain't worth it to me. If I'd find one in the wild, though…


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty - $3 a bf is a killer price on some chestnut. Up here, where it was local, it goes well over $10/bf. It being local has also lead many sellers to believe that any wood that's old is chestnut. Gotta be careful in identifying species. Maybe 1 of every 10 is actually chestnut, most of the time its oak.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's barnwood, I'm told. Old and being prep'd for flooring so reasonably certain it's as claimed. But good heads up, for sure. Very tempting, indeed…


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, I thought so. I have most of those alternatives but the lure of numbers; 45….46….55…etc. Hi my name is Kevin and I have a problem.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, $3 for clear chestnut is a really good price. You'll want a special project for that. 3 - 12" pieces, what a table top!


----------



## Mosquito

sweet 45 action there Smitty.

Not all #45's were nickle plated, the earlier types (1-3) were japanned. They switched to nickle plating in 1890 with type 4.

My preference for a user #45 would be anything Type 7 and beyond. Type 5 is when they added the depth adjuster. They added the rosewood to the fence in type 6, but type 7 is when they changed the design to have the knob on the fence instead of the main body. I prefer this because it's a nice comfortable place to hold the plane with my left hand, so I can push the fence against the work piece, and have a good grip on the plane.

I've got a blog that I've started with regards to the 45. The first posting has a lot of information resources on it http://lumberjocks.com/Mosquito/blog/series/5731


----------



## Mosquito

I don't have a #46, but somebody on here does and got a cutter set from St. James Bay, I thought…

That was me. Ive got 3 #46's lol They keep finding me… I have the 2 different types, one with a fence, and two where the "fence" is attached to the second skate. I do like using them. That said, blades are expensive, and more difficult to sharpen due to the skew, and having to keep that angle so the blade is perpendicular to the main casting. I don't like the knickers as much on the #46 compared to the #45, I don't think they work as well.

As to whether or not it's worth it, that's up to you (TOF). The plane itself can be found for not too bad (I think the most I paid for any of mine was $46). Finding a full set of irons, however, is going to cost you…


----------



## Mosquito

Alternatives to the #45, depend on what you're trying to do (like Smitty said, if just grooves, a #50 would work great). Record #405, Sargent #1080 are also similar. As is the Fulton (can't remember the number, but it's made by Sargent, so it's the same thing).

(sorry for the 3 posts, there was too much activity while I was answering the first #45 question lol)


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, thanks. I had it in my head that the 46's were it bucks. I love my 140 and am sold on skew for cross grain work.


----------



## WayneC

For small work another fun one is the Record 043.


----------



## Mosquito

the type of the #46 has a pretty significant impact on the price, but the plane itself usually doesn't have to be too bad, if it doesn't include any cutters… Just gotta find the right deal.

On the flip side, cutters suck to try to find cheap.


----------



## widdle

Thank you guys..Great info..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That 043 is all you need for so many jobs, I'm thinking. Polar opposite of the #55 in that it's lean and mean, lightweight and straightforward. I still want a #55 someday, though…


----------



## WayneC

They are nice little planes. I have a 45 and would like a 46. Not sure if I need more combination planes beyond that. Oh and I also have a Record 44.

Not sure if anyone has linked Alf's site in a while. Lots of combination plane info there.

http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/combinationplanes.html


----------



## Mosquito

That is a great site for combination planes. I've got a link to it in my #45 blog, and did quite a bit of reading on it as I was getting started


----------



## theoldfart

^ good source, haven't been there in a while!


----------



## CL810

Tuesday scrapings…


----------



## WayneC

Very nice.


----------



## theoldfart

*Clayton*, no matter how hard I try I can't get my scrapers to stand up on their own! Good job.


----------



## WayneC

Well trained.


----------



## racerglen

Oh what the heck.

"There's nothing like a good stiff piece of steel.."

;-)


----------



## theoldfart

kinda like lead in your pencil?


----------



## racerglen

Stef ?..your turn

;-)


----------



## chrisstef

I dunno mine seems to work best whens its got a little bend in the middle lol. Ask and yes shall receive. Its weak but its all I got unfortunately.


----------



## JayT

I didn't know they made little blue pills for scrapers


----------



## WayneC

Is there a problem if you use your scraper for more than 4 hours? Where is Dr. Al when we need medical advise?


----------



## chrisstef

Only if your thumbs start to burn Wayne. Then you should see a doctor. Al or Scotty might be able to help ya out with something like that.


----------



## theoldfart

more than four hours? gonna go blind if ya keep doin' that!


----------



## CL810

…..Bend in the middle…..

LOL!


----------



## widdle

Hey guys..What would be a reasonable offer for a 45, supposedly with all the parts and cutters ? no rust , ready to go ? $150 ?


----------



## JayT

$150 is middle of the road, not a bargain, but you aren't getting ripped off either.

For reference, I paid ~$75 with shipping for my 45 off ebay-missing two cutters and the cutter box, but everything else is there. I felt like it was an absolute bargain. I had been watching complete ones go for $100-125 + shipping for months before snagging that one.


----------



## widdle

Thanks Jayt….Good info..


----------



## mochoa

I got mine complete from The Dude for $100.


----------



## Mosquito

A little over a year ago I paid $98 shipped for mine, with all the parts, all the cutters, and original cutter boxes. It was rather dirty and needed some clean up, but wasn't bad.

I'd agree with JayT. I think that's fair to both parties. They could probably get more to the right person, and you could probably find one for a little less eventually, but not a bad deal either way.


----------



## JayT

BTW, widdle, if AirFramer chimes in, ignore him. His 45 acquisition was outright theft.


----------



## widdle

Thans Guys..seems like a good price if it's complete , clean and in working order..Dont want to chase parts…cool..


----------



## stonedlion

Just some Wednesday evening action shots for your enjoyment:

Spent the evening with this 1 1/4" rabbet plane. I've had it for months, but never had a job I needed to do with it until now.










Last night I sharpened the blade and tonight I made a whole lot of this -










I am making a storage cabinet for the Mrs. gardening gear. Ever the enthusiast for all things vintage and/or rustic, I am putting a shiplapped back on it for her.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice, are you using the rabbet plane for those shiplap rabbets, or was that in use for something else?


----------



## stonedlion

I made the rabbets with a dado blade on my table saw, but purposely kept them a bit shallow so I could use the rabbet plane to finish them up.

The boards for the back are 2×6' and 2×4's that I re-sawed to 5/8" on the bandsaw. They all have a rough sawn look to them now, which is what I was trying to achieve. Unfortunately, I didn't do enough of them and ran out about two thirds of the way through. That means more re-sawing tomorrow night.


----------



## WayneC

These are pretty cool. Not sure what they sold for new…










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Collins-hand-planes-/161067264734?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25805b6ade


----------



## racerglen

$35 dollar 4 and a half, as found, tote repair required otherwise just some clean and sharpen, japaning 
is 80 or so percent .


















And I think this may be a gloat..








$5 for a Union 4 and a half. 








I've NEVER seen one before, just on this thread and in literature. It was in a box under the china and such in a shop where I was taking an old wall clock for repairs, they wanted $10,.
Heavy thick iron, the blade and chipbeaker are rusted some but quite cleanable. The Lever cap will require TLC as it's chipped and angled off to one side, but everything is there, and another tote to repair..


----------



## chrisstef

2 4 1/2's in the same day and a thumbhole Glen. You've done something right brother. 100% gloatable. I have 2 union planes and I love em. They're a little beefier than the Stanley's IMO. Good clean livin right there brother!


----------



## JayT

Nice snags, glen!

The Stanley, a type 11 at that, is definitely worthy of a gloat. The Union looks just like one I picked up recently, right down to the tote break, but I sure didn't get it for $5. That qualifies for a you suck!

Any chance you could do me a favor? Shoot a pic of the frog attachment screws and check the thread sizing-those have been replaced on mine. The threads are a different size than Stanley's, so I would like to figure out what I need to do to get it looking closer to original.


----------



## racerglen

Give it a shot/try when I get home Jay, they're "resting" on the bench now, waiting their turn in the
evaporust after Stanley wipes his bits, I did notice the heads apear quite different on various screws n' stuff on the Union.
Somewhere I do have a thread guage, try to get that together as well.

Stef, it's that slippery slope again ! Went months just catching up on tools in the shop, I don't NEED anything realy, but when I go into those places and find stuff like this…
Across from the clock guy another store, they're having an auction in August..Stanly 9 series brace with a 6" sweep, something again I haven't actualy seen, hhmm, two M/F corner braces already, a dozen or more other braces, toooo many bits.. ah, shucks. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Great finds Glen. Definitely gloat worthy.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea Glen ive been lookin fir one of thise stanley braces with a huge sweep on myself. Seems like theyre tough to come by. Im on the road up in Mass for a few hours and just might have to seek out that lil antique shop i drove by.


----------



## racerglen

"Huge sweep" ? The others I've got are from 10 to 12 and 14" sweep..this is a wee fellah.
;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, where abouts?


----------



## chrisstef

Oops my bad Glen. I thought maybe you just measured half the sweep at 6 so it would have been a 12" sweep.

Kevin - im just in springfield. Forest park area. Lookin at a couple of TD bank jobs. Actually just pulled up to A1 antiques to see if anyones home.


----------



## theoldfart

Born and raised there


----------



## racerglen

Nope, 6" is actualy stamped on the brace, right by the modle number.

"Lookin at a couple of TD bank jobs" 
Hmm, has the FBI been aware of that ?

;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Lol glen. They even let me in the back room.

Nice Kevin. Not much in the shop but did gey a $5 45 degree square made by G&P. Keepin it local baby.


----------



## theoldfart

Carefull, NSA is listening


----------



## terryR

^I can imagine the phrase, " hijaking the plane thread" would certainly show up as a red flag to them. ooops…


----------



## Mosquito

Need more curlies! Mmmmmm…


----------



## bandit571

Thinking caps, Gentlrmen!

A small, little, rusty plane arrived by mail today..









Sitting behind it is a M-F #8(stanley #3) and the neebie is just a hair smaller. Iron has no holes, whatsoever in it, nada. It is 1-3/4" wide. Red lever cap bears against a rod, by way of a few grooves. Handles are sound, no cracks. The bolts, while rusty, are just that…. bolts with oval heads, like a wood screw. Looks like the handles were black, and the body as well.









Sole and sides aren't too bad, either









Iron will take a bit of work. Anyone hear of a #3 sized block plane iron?

Off to the rehab center.

ps: have at least one more plane due in tomorrow's mail call…..


----------



## bandit571

got it almost cleaned and sharpened up

question is….. bevel up plane? Or, bevel down???

strange little plane…...


----------



## ArlinEastman

Has anyone heard from Bertha lately? Kind of worried about him. Have send he afew emails with no response.

Arlin


----------



## Dcase

Arlin, He posted on here not to long ago.. I wanna say within the past few weeks.


----------



## WayneC

6" braces are nice for driving screws. 

We should petition Al, to come back and hang out more.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Dan

I have been gone for awhile and he used to post everyday.

Arlin


----------



## donwilwol

Al seemed to leave about the same time Wayne came back. Maybe they're the same person!



If so, Wayne, I need some more bee's wax.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Got an email response from him last week. Some lame excuse about work kickin' his ass, shop has cobwebs, blah, blah, blah. Oh, but that he's still buying hand tools. 

Said he'd try to stop by more often, asked if "that ScottyBYo guy" was still hanging around. I said 'sparingly.'


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Leaving it up to the galoots gathered to discern which part of the above Post was 'contrived.' lol


----------



## RGtools

I test drove a replacement blade (A2) from Veritas in my smoother last night. I have not giggled like that for quite some time.

Back to work for me.


----------



## WayneC

Ah Ryan, you're easily amused.


----------



## widdle

Is this a franken rock ?


----------



## ShaneA

Have to see more pics. However, the smooth lever caps were never featured on the Bedrock line.


----------



## JayT

+1 to Shane, plus that looks like a low knob and flat sided Bedrocks were all high knob.


----------



## widdle

Yep..Thanks guys, your both accurate…


----------



## chrisstef

Ya got the hard part done with the basethough Widdle. Ya take her home?


----------



## widdle

Yes..But i don't know why , i had a feeling it wasn't original parts…silly..


----------



## JayT

It's all good, widdle. If you want it back to an original state, a knob is easy to come by and the single line 2 inch lever caps aren't that difficult to find or nearly as expensive as the two and three line ones for the earlier round sided 'Rocks. If you don't care as much about original, just use the sucker, it'll do anything you ask of it.

Edit: Actually, depending on type, a single line "Stanley" cap might be appropriate and those are easy to find.

Here is the best Bedrock type study to help you figure out what would be correct.


----------



## ShaneA

Looks to be good shape. Fully functional. The lever cap is pure aesthetics. Probably run you $30 or more for correct cap.

Nice plane

Edit….not all vintage bedrock caps say bedrock on them. The later ones were same as Bailey line.

I see JayT typed quicker than me…


----------



## widdle

Yes..No big deal..just funner to think that all the parts are og from the carpenter or woodworker that used it…thanks for the link jay t, I read that stuff, but it never sinks in..Just a framer brother…I got into a bid war and my fiestyness lost again..


----------



## donwilwol

Just think of it as a prototype widdle.


----------



## widdle

yeah…custom…


----------



## bandit571

Custom Planes, anyone??









About the only way to get that handle critter to do any work.

Not sure who begat who.









But it don't look like there was too many branches in THAT Family Tree….


----------



## Ripthorn

Bandit,

That plane has some similarities to a Seigley, though it doesn't have a lateral adjuster. Regardless, there were lots of cheap planes made in lots of variations over the years.


----------



## widdle

Hey Red…Custom Bedrock for sale…


----------



## Brit

Now this is a plane…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Holy cow…


----------



## racerglen

@ JayT..
Found my thread guage, also found the Union screws were too embarased to show their threads 
due to acumulated gunk n' such.
Stanley parts out of the bath and Union in, along with blades and breakers from both 4.5's
This may take a while, my youngest son is getting married Saturday, can't quite figure out HOW I managed to
get into the shop to carry out that much work as well as pics of the one man crosscut for Andy ..
;-)
















Also managed a bit of quality time at the grinder, reshaping the lever cap's chipped and angled leading edge, but fear not there'll be pics and a thread count sometime.
Actualy surprised at how good shape both the old boys are in after a bit of simple green, paper towels n' such.


----------



## JayT

OK, thanks glen. I can wait until the screws have had their makeovers so they are comfortable being seen in public.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sure Widdle, I could take in a derelict 605. That poor orphan.


----------



## RMM

HELP SO NEEDED FOR A FELLOW LJ

Hello All,

I know some of you here know and I hope remember Gshepherd on here. I'm a friend of his I was helping him run his Millworking Company here in Colorado. The Weld County Planning Department shut him down due to the shop we were renting for almost 4 years was not up to county codes and the landlord would not up grade the building so Shepherd and others renting out there had to move out back in January of this year. Shepherd is trying hard to reopen his business in a new state. When he was moving out of old shop he had to put everything in storage till he could get a new shop to move into. He had met a member on this site LukieB who offered to help with the move and to let Shepherd store some of his equipment and lumber out at his place. LukieB returned the equipment but he lied to Shepherd and sold all of Shepherd's lumber to Wayne Lousteus the owner of Woodcrafts here in Colorado LukieB took the money and got himself some new saws. I seen where LukieB has been selling planes donated to him on here for a sick relative of his but funny how he can afford to buy himself saws with Sherpherd's lumber money but is asking for donations for his relative. Shepherd even donated to LukieB's cause and then LukieB turns around and stabs Shepherd in the back and sold Sherpherd's wood. Here is an inventory of the lumber LukieB sold:

All material is F.A.S. quality.

946 b.f. 8/4 curly cherry Wide stock
225 b.f. 4/4 curly cherry 
120 b.f. 4/4 cherry

180 b.f. 8/4 black walnut
235 b.f. 4/4 black walnut

785 b.f. 8/4 A. Mahogany 7-8 ft length 12" and wider some are over 18" wide
1670 b.f. 8/4 A. Mahogany 10-14 ft lengths 8" and wider

910 b.f. 4/4 A. Mahogany 10-16ft
675 b.f. 4/4 Hondrus Mahogany highly figured 6-12 ft length

350 b.f. 4/4 Quilted Mahogany 8-14ft length
325 b.f. 4/4 Santos Mahogany figured 6-8 ft length
85 b.f. 4/4 Santos Mahogany 8-10 f.t. length

265 b.f. 8/4 White ash 6-8 ft length
110 b.f. 4.4 white ash 6-12 ft length

90 b.f. 4/4 flame birch highly figured
135 b.f. 4/4 white birch

650 b.f. 8/4 Hard Maple 6-8 ft length
210 b.f. 8/4 Hard Maple 10-14 ft length
425 b.f. 4/4 hard Maple 10-16 ft length

185 b.f. 4/4 Tiger Maple 6-8 ft length
90 b.f. 5/4 Tiger Maple 6-8 ft length

225 b.f. 4/4 Hickory 10-12 ft length
410 b.f 4/4 poplar 14-16ft length
190 b.f. 8/4 poplar 10 -12 ft
85 b.f. 8/4 poplar 7-8 ft
160 b.f. 4/4 poplar 7-8 ft
305 b.f. 4/4 poplar 8-10 ft 12" and wider

175 b.f. 4/4 red oak 10-12 ft length
80 b.f. 8/4 red oak 8-10 ft length
225 b.f. 4/4 white oak 8-10 ft length
60 b.f. 8/4 white oak 8 ft length

46ea Mahogany crotch panels 13"-18" wide 24-36" long

120 b.f. douglas fir
20 b.f. 4/4 cedar
8 b.f. 4/4 Padack
46 b.f. 4/4 Babinga
72 b.f. 4/4 bettle kill 10-12 ft
56 b.f. 8/4 bettle kill 10-12 ft
32 b.f. 4/4 clario walnut 2-4 ft lengths

Now Shepherd need help setting up his new shop. Set up is costly and having to move all the equipment to new location. The loan is taking longer to go through and now having the cost of replacing all this wood is putting a major hardship on him and he could really use a little help to get back on his feet again. I have prove of what took place with the wood being sold and of LukieB many lies if you want to view it you are very welcome to just message me and I will forward the copies of e-mails and texts my ID on this site is RMM I'm posting this on Shepherd and my site in hopes that more of his friends will see it where none of you really know me. Shepherd doesn't know I'm doing this but he so need your help to get up and going again. If anyone here can find a place in your heart to send a small donation to help Shepherd I will get these funds turned over to him I have a Pay-Pal account or you can send a check, message me and I can send you the addy to mail it too.

Please help him if you can and I'm sure once he is back up on his feet again he will do the same for you.

Thank all of you.


----------



## carguy460

^Uhh…WTF?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ [Respectfully] staying out of that one.


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my, I am not sure what to make of it all. Hopefully, Shep can get back on his feet soon.


----------



## Dcase

OH Man! I am dying to see Lukie's response! I think it is only fare he we get to hear his side of the story…


----------



## DaddyZ

> ?


 The Sh!t gonna fly now - 2 side to every story

Good Luck Shep !!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

From what I know of Lucas….I don't buy it.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm with Red on this one. And I wouldn't do anything unless I heard from 'Shep directly anyway…


----------



## racerglen

Thanks to Bob Kaune's Bedrock Bible, a picture of the logo I can't get a shot of from my blades.










The latest Stanley 4.5 has this blade as does a #6 in the stable, aparently only used in 1909 ?


----------



## stonedlion

Talk is cheap and I have no opinion on the matter without some hard evidence.


----------



## stonedlion

What's curious to me is that RMM has been inactive for 99 days and Gshep for 140 until just today.


----------



## Dcase

Ya it sounds like some BS to me. I don't think any of us are going to go send money to some random pay pal account.


----------



## chrisstef

Take that drama private! Public callouts are weak. If someone allegedly absconded $70k worth of lumber wouldn't ya call the cops? I would.


----------



## LukieB

Ok, there are indeed 2 sides to every story.

Some of what Ms. RMM is true, yes, I helped Shep move.
Yes, he left some lumber and equipment with me (a few of you got gifts courtesy of the lathe he left with me.)

And yes, I sold some lumber and got a couple new toys. But not 13,000bf….more like 1200 (Where the hell would I have put 13,000 BF ?)

What she's leaving out, is the part where Shep completely flaked for two months and all the rent on his storage went past due and she desperately tried to get ahold of me via this tread (some of you may remember) I agreed to help her move if she'd pay me with lumber, tools, or cash (the thought of Shep's collection getting seized by storage, or nice lumber turing into firewood was enough to keep me awake at night.)

I spent a full week of my time helping her move all of his equipment, tools, antiques, and personnel belongings out to her place. When we were done she told me to sell the lumber to pay for my time and gas. Which I did.

Then…...Shep came back. (May 15, If I remember correctly, I posted on here about Shep taking that sweet lathe back, and me being sad) And instead of telling him the truth….She leads him on for another 2 months telling him she's got his lumber, and that it's covered at her place. Then when he finally shows to get it last week and freaks when she tells him she sold it. She tries to flip around and blame me, like I'm some kind of thief.

And yes, I pimped LJs for my brother in-law's cause back in March, not sure WTF that has to do with anything, But Jesse, and his new liver are doing just fine, thanks for asking.

So that's the scoop, I will not be addressing this here again. Just felt the need to hop on here and defend myself against her outrageous accusations.

Thank you to those of you who gave me a heads up that my name was being slandered around.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I can hear Paul Harvey saying….

*"And that folks…..is the rest of the story"*


----------



## Dcase

I knew there was another side to the story. Hopefully that clears it all up.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm glad to hear Jesse is doing well. The rest is just noise.


----------



## DaddyZ

LukieB ^ Good for you Quietly taken care of. There's enough bickering on this site already !!!


----------



## chrisstef

So can I get that paypal address RMM?


----------



## widdle

just send it to me, and ill make sure they get it..


----------



## chrisstef

Ill put it in the box with the snake oil Widdle. Or is there some prop in CA that forbids that?


----------



## Gshepherd

For the record, I did not make the orginial post concerning the lumber issue….. I take responsibility cause I did loan out my password but not for this purpose. Not my style….

Bottom line is 95% of my killer lumber stash is gone….... Cose to 12,000 b.f. There is fault all the way around….. Me included. Which will be handled with everyone involved…..

I know my friend is trying to make things right and I commend Lukie for being honest with me on this matter…. I am sorry for this issue being brought up here…...

I am now finally getting things moved into a new shop to I can start making some saw dust…. It has been a very brutal ordeal to say the least. Every which way I have turned, I have had to walk through hot coals to say the least… I know it has been difficult for everyone involved. Next 2 or so months will be the end of the long road to get back in gear again.

So lets get back to better times…....


----------



## shampeon

So lets get back to better times…….

Seconded.


----------



## Mosquito

3rd. Glad to hear things are starting to work their way out 'Shep.


----------



## bandit571

OK, results of a one-stop rust hunt








$19.50 for what you see here. what got left at the sale:
Liberty Bell 127 or 129? $10 
four egg-beater drills and a brace, cheapest was $22
Craftsman router table dovetail jig , bits, ryobi router. $150 for the whole mess?
ryobi 10" jobsite saw @$175 with acc. ??

a mitre box with two back saws. Saws were almost like butter knives in sharpness and teeth showing..$20?? wtf

Ok,a Stenley #31 for $15 I can make do with.









2-3/8" wide iron looks good. Tote needs a horn on it. front knob was loose, but solid. the sole has an issue though, might just be worn..









Any ideas on fixing this? Almost a 1/4" off one corner out front.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Shep, for stepping in and clearing the air.


----------



## bandit571

As for the rest of the buys today:
A stanley block plane base with the handi hold dimples, still trying to find a number on it.









cost a whopping dollar bill. Had to buy the cap iron as well, for $.50. Front knob looks like nickel plated. same with the back wheel, except it is frozen in place, for now. Didn't see an iron, so a trip to Home Despot for a $3 iron is in the works.

now, about that saw set sitting there? Only marks on it are cast in one of the levers "USA 98"?

Cost was a whopping dollar bill as well. Not too bad a trip?


----------



## Burgels

Hey guys, I'm selling my No 5. I just don't have the interest in restoring it that I thought I did. It's either a type 14 or 15, I didn't spend any more time typing it than that. Japanning is in pretty decent shape. Blade needs a little tlc (has a kinick in it) Asking $40 shipping included.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice…a Shep sighting. Almost as rare as a Hog, or Bertha sighting around these parts. Almost the stuff of legend, almost. Hope all works out for you.


----------



## carguy460

Good stuff, Shep…I knew something was strange when I saw that post under your name. Hope all goes well with you. And you too, Lukie!


----------



## bandit571

Block pane lever cap question, Gentleman?

Stamped underneath this "run-of-the-mill" 220 style cap iron is:

"X" and "9" one either side of the tightening lever

A "G' or "Q" then "331" below the keyhole for the bolt.

Ring any bells?









It also has a rectangle area just behind the ramp where the cap meets the iron, maybe a decal area?


----------



## bandit571

I'm just full of QUESTIONS ( and been accuse of the other stuff) today.

Stanley #31:
one pat. date on the lateral lever, the word stanley looks like this "STANLEY" as you read from the pat. dat towards the rear. Looks like a 2.8.76

Brass adjuster wheel has two dates and "Bailey patent" on it.

Chip breaker: "L.BAILEY'S PATENT DEC 24 1867". Bolt is a smooth sided one.

Brass barrel type of nut for the tote, all the rest are steel screws.

one other question? Would it be alright to change out the steel screws for brass ones?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

It already sounds like a frankenplane so put whatever you want on it. Of course I am not an expert.

Arlin


----------



## LukieB

Alright, I know I said I wouldn't address it again. But Really feel the need to say:

Thank you for clearing the air Shep. One more +1 for getting back to better times.


----------



## WayneC

Wow. Check this out. Wonder what the application would be like for tools.

http://junkee.com/someone-invented-magic-and-it-is-freaking-us-out/14880


----------



## bandit571

OK, as I dig through these old parts..

Claened the block plane's base. It does have STANLEY cast right in front of the knob.

Under the nickel/steel knob, there is a web and a boss for the knob to set on.

Same with the bolt to hold the cap iron and blade.

Adjusting wheel is frozen on to the lefthanded threaded bolt. Adjust wheel looks the same as the knob, it is a steel colour.

Sides have the Handihold dimples, and on the left cheek, I can just make out a few numbers. Which size was a "1/4"?

Would that cap iron I got today work on it?

What type of iron is needed?


----------



## bandit571

Just went over to "Blood & Gore" to check out the block plane base…..

according to leach, this is an 18-1/4 which means I need a knucklecap for it….

enter the area where the iron meets the base, there are two sets of numbers cast into the base, a "C9" to the left of the bolt boss, and to the right "C4".

A "MADE IN USA" is under the depth adjuster wheel…


----------



## shampeon

Wayne, there was a discussion thread here about NeverWet and using it on cast iron to prevent rust. I think the consensus was that paste wax is cheaper and can probably wear better than NeverWet. I'd be inclined to agree, although the demo sure was neat. The pants and t-shirt they were throwing gravy and mustard on looked pretty damn stiff, though, and I noted that the guy looked like he was purposely not moving to prevent the shirt from creasing (cracking?).


----------



## bandit571

Have bought a knuckle cap for this little plane today









Near as I can tell, this is an 18 1/4?









Hoping a Buck Brothers iron from Home Depot will work









Just a single dollar bill today, at a yard sale in town…


----------



## bandit571

And, just for keeping things in a plane mode









All the metal parts are cleaned up…









Next up, will work a bit on the wood parts









Stanley Rule & Level CO. No. 31


----------



## bhog

Hey guys,

Been busy as Al at an adult baby convention with a backstage pass lately.Got moved into our new place and settled in (kinda).Wifey had foot surgery so about 85% of everything fell on me,which was phenomenal because I wasn't able to take off time from work,worth it now that its mostly over but ,,,,,,, weak.

I skimmed through looks like ev body is good.Nice drama there we have names we call those kind of women.
Shep hope you get on your feet and stay there man,I know it can be a struggle.
Shane LOL I am folklore status bro.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well, hello Hog, neighbor, friend, stranger!

Need you around, my friend! Hope we can hook up (yeah, Steff, go with it…_) soon.


----------



## waho6o9

Bhog rocks, no doubt.


----------



## chrisstef

The Tale of Little Red Riding Hog

Modern folklore


----------



## ShaneA

Suburban legend.


----------



## Gshepherd

Good to see ya all playing nice….... Just got back from getting a few machines cleaned up…... Slight surface rust which was not all that hard to get rid of….. Lots of time to think and the only conclusion I could come up with is that one should not get to attached to anything…. I took what little lumber I had left, loaded it in the back of the truck drove home, made a free lumber sign, got in the lawn chair with a cold one and within 35 minutes the rest of it was gone. So now I do not have to worry about it anymore….. Now I can start fresh and rebuild a new stash. I guess sometimes you just have to let go and try to get a better grip on things….. Now I vented…... Time for another cold one…...


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I dig your clean slate….cold one approach Shep. Worked for me a time or two. Wish you the best.


----------



## Burgels

Stanley No 5 for sale

Here is the info http://lumberjocks.com/topics/51896


----------



## Mosquito

I like how I checked this thread this morning and it said "-2 new" lol


----------



## bhog

Hey there my buddy Smitt. What's up?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I need a Millers Falls no. 8 (1-3/4") iron. If anybody has one for sale or swap lemme know.


----------



## racerglen

@Jay T
Stanley on the left in all shots, Union on the right. Sorry, can't seem to get a clearer pic this close ?:









The Stanley screws are 20 threads per inch, the Union 24, and while both are 
close to 1/4 inch on size, 1/4 20 is NOT the Stanley size, think Don W has the actual size lurking in his files.
You can see the Union's are a thinner size head, and about the same or very close to it in the OD size to Stanley.


















Hope this is some help ?
Even wiih the cruddy pics, I'll see if my tech savy nephews can help out after the wedding (my youngest, not mine)


----------



## WhoMe

Check another type 11 corrugated off my wish list. It came via usps in a nice white box.
Needs a handle as I'm not sure I can repair this one but it has remnants of a original Stanley sticker on it. It does need some other tlc but no cracks or other nasties. 
I felt I had to reward myself since I have been working a bunch lately with several jobs coming up. Not sure when it will get the rehab as it is behind at least 3 other planes.
Before pics to follow, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## JayT

Glen, very helpful, thank you. Now I at least have some idea what to look for.

Edit: Unless anyone has a couple extra Union frog screws laying around


----------



## BigRedKnothead

JayT- I have a Union donor I can rob them off for ya. Assuming all union frog screws are the same.


----------



## thedude50

Hello guys just stopping in to say I am alive and well. I started working again after a few years off due to my fall. I am back at it and doing quite well. I have seven projects going and should be back on my benches soon as the heat subsides. Its been over 100 for the last 50 days, so I am about tired of the heat. I know first it too cold then it is too hot. I will be adding heat and ac to the shop this year so that is good news for me. Please take the time to visit my business page http://ultimatelivinglaserspa.com and please like my Facebook page too. Every like helps with placement. Hope your all well I will check back in a day or two to see if anyone has a story to tell me . Cheers


----------



## theoldfart

Someone please tell yassedi to take a hike. GO AWAY


----------



## donwilwol

Flag it!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But, yassedi is our friend… Somebody requested his input, he says…


----------



## theoldfart

flagged


----------



## theoldfart

must have a bot working


----------



## JayT

Thanks, Red, that'd be great.


----------



## WayneC

Rust hunting alert. Found this today. Scraping blade. Standard blade. Wood inset in sole. What is it? 1883 patent on blade. More when home.


----------



## donwilwol

Scraping blade. Standard blade. Wood inset in sole. What is it?

Its a damn sweet find, that's what it is!!


----------



## ShaneA

What are the screws behind the knob do? That is a unique one.


----------



## WayneC

The screws next to the blade depth adjuster are used to secure frog.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice Wayne. Hell of a find buddy.


----------



## ShaneA

What about the ones I see on the toe. Ahead of the mouth. Behind the knob? Never seen a set there before.


----------



## WayneC

It appears to be set screws for a scraper blade. Will post mouth photos when home. Still on the hunt.


----------



## bandit571

question: seems I picked up a Dunlap the other day









Note the top of the iron? The bolt hole is at the top of the iron. I have a second Dunlap stamped iron, with the bolt hole down near the edge. When did they switch places? As for this Sears Dunlap #4









Still needs some honing work and maybe some on the strop?


----------



## WayneC

Found a lovely rosewood marking gauge and a nice T11 #5.


----------



## WayneC

I think the plane may be a steers patent plane.

http://www.antiqbuyer.com/All_Archives/TOOLS_ARCHIVE/archive-PATplanes1.htm


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne I looked at the steers in Roger Smiths books to, but they are a little different. Although its possible. Brattleboro tool made one based on the Steer's Patten that looks close as well.


----------



## WayneC

I think it one from blood and gore. Believe marked 305.

http://www.supertool.com/etcetera/deadends/steers.htm


----------



## WayneC

Back to truck. Apologies for poor photos. Using cell phone to post. We are still out rust hunting.


----------



## waho6o9

That's an amazing find Wayne, congrats.


----------



## WhoMe

Ahhhh, I think I 'm turning into a plane hoarder. Walking around the park behind our house Saturday and moseyed over to a garage sale. Saw this plane and got it for $3. Now, I already have 2 restored #3's so I didn't need another one but this one was so MINTY FRESH looking… Anyone think I should leave the Minty green color when I restore it??? LOL









AND as promised, here is the other one that came in that nice white USPS box. The one I can check off my list as a want in the Type 11 Corrugateds. I felt that I could reward myself with a purchase since I have been doing a bunch of work recently with a fair amount more in the near future. This sure is a beefy plane.








This #4 1/2C Type 11 needs some TLC and the handle needs to be fixed although with the big hole at it's base, I will probably be looking for a replacement. Unfortunately, it has the remnants of a Stanley sticker on it. Would have liked this to be in one piece.








The front knob looks a little small but I will have to ask the 4 1/2 experts out there for dimensions. Another weird thing is the blade. The logo is from a type 6 so eventually, I will be on a hunt for a V logo for this too. 
It is not in as good of shape as I would have liked to get but I got it at a pretty good deal for it IMO.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks for the congrats guys. Looks like it is perhaps a spring and not a scraping blade. Will play around with it some. Rear tote has been replaced I believe. Also, I am not sure if the front handle is original.

WhoMe. You could repair the handle by replacing the wood at the bottom with another piece of rosewood. I will try to dig up links to how it is done. May have been on Sawmill Creek.


----------



## WhoMe

Dude, Glad to see you are among the living again. Sounds like things are turning around for you and hopefully it continues.


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne, that plane is really cool and quite a find. Interesting read on the B+G link too.


----------



## shampeon

Mike: that's fixable. Either by fixing the break, or replacing the base of the tote with some more rosewood, as Wayne sez.

That'll turn out to be a nice 4 1/2, I'm certain.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice find Wayne. I'd be excited over that plane.

whome, we call it collecting. Welcome to the dark side of the dark side. Fix that tote up. Use some dark epoxy.


----------



## CampD

Something to post on a Monday morn.
Cleaning up radius's on QS white oak using a 151


----------



## terryR

Wayne, that 305 is awesome. I love the rosewood dovetailed into the base…tons of work! Cannot wait to see shavings…

Mike, save that tote with sticker! And, congrats on finally getting a 4 1/2 C!


----------



## JayT

Wayne, that plane is an amazing find and pick-up. Unique and handsome. Hopefully you will be able to share some more pics as you learn more about it.

Mike, woohoo, a 4-1/2C. Congrats on finding one. The knob should be the same size as your other larger Type 11's (#5 - #8 sizes) It kind of looks like in the photos that it may have been replaced with a #4 sized knob.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Mike and Jay. I will have to sharpen it up and give it a go.


----------



## RGtools

*Wayne.* That style of plane is my holy grail. I would love to find one in the wild. Lucky dog.

You will have to tell me how it works.


----------



## bandit571

Still trying to find out info on the latest Dunlap to show up at the doorstep.

Bolt hole on the iron is at the top, not the bottom, edges are not rounded at the corners, and has a DUNLAP REGISTERED TRADEMARK 619.3702 stamped into it. Iron was pretty flat as it came in the door.

Lever cap had a small, funky looking area for a spring ( never added) and has a "9" cast into it. Has the old style keyhole in it. Face was bare metal with black in where the Dunlap oval was cast. Sides and lever were black. Underside was rough.

Big brass wheel, about 1-1/4 diameter. Not much room for fingers between it and the solid wood tote.









Just got through honing and stropping the edge of the iron, maybe I can improve upon the shavings









A look at the flattened sole









ala P. Sellers. Have since moved the frog forward, as I had it all the way to the rear….


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Ryan. Will do.

The Dunlap is looking nice Bandit.


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks guys on the encouragement on the 4 1/2. Even though BRK gave me an early opportunity on the one he sold, money and timing were not right. I'm actually happy it didn't work out because he got WAY more money for it off ebay. In this case, I saw this one and eventually got it off ebay and put in a bid that I would be comfortable with and ended up getting it for less than my max. Since WHEN does that happen…. Like I said, this is quite a beefy plane. 
As for the handle, I had planned to try to save it because of the sticker. If there was no sticker, I wouldn't be as attached. I'm going to try to repair it as is but I think finding rosewood to replace the base might be a more daunting endeavor. I have seen articles out there too but I'm sure a search will turn up something. 
To me, from the looks of the handle and the front screw, it looks like a #5 or larger plane handle would fit. 
Thanks on the knob advice too. This one is going to be a work in progress for a while, I have a feeling.

Don, any suggestions on the epoxy to look for? I thought I have seen where some people have put some tint in the epoxy to make it darker too.


----------



## WayneC

Mike I have this set aside for a similar repair.


----------



## TerryDowning

testing
I got this in the mail!

Miller's Fall 14 C Just some minor surface rust to remove.
















Blade is flat and Sharp.

















Thanks Smitty!!


----------



## WayneC

Looks really nice Terry.


----------



## shampeon

Mike: Take a look at this post from back in June.
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/649428
I show how to repair a tote (in my case, the top of a tote). The same principles apply to fixing the base. Lee Valley has tote templates you can print out to help with the profile.


----------



## TerryDowning

Thanks Wayne. I'm looking forward to putting it to use soon on a few projects. (Once I get some more the honey DO list completed, Man I hate yard projects!)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, glad you like it. Picked it up from the Flea with the sole intention of getting it to a good home!


----------



## TerryDowning

Thanks for being so thoughtful.

I'll take a family shot once it's cleaned up.


----------



## Bertha

Post to get to end. Hit the markets. Gorgeous plough, but gorgeous price. Nothing more to report.


----------



## donwilwol

Drive by Alert!!


----------



## chrisstef

Pics brah. Pics.


----------



## WayneC

Hey Al, did you not get the message? It is time for all dogs to return. Also scroll up and look at my latest plane.


----------



## JayT

Cool, we've had a drive by hogging, a drive by lancing and now an Al sighting all in one week.


----------



## chrisstef

^ hog lanced al??


----------



## WayneC

We may have to pull Al's union card. Buying a plane and not posting pictures of it and all…. lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just ain't right…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mike, glad to see you got that t11 4-1/2 you wanted. That tote looks like it could be repaired. I have repaired tote's like that with epoxy and a dowel drilled from the bottom to reinforce. Also, check out Shamp and DonW's blogs. If it doesn't work, find a donor.

Terry- that's one pretty MF.


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne and Ian, thanks for the hints. Will have to get around to cleaning up that handle to see what kind of work it will take.

BRK, I would have preferred to buy from a fellow LJ like you but with yours timing and money were not right on my end. Besides, I am way happy you got much more for it on ebay.

One of these days I will have to get motivated and finish the 4C and 5C in work and then start the 4 1/2 and the #10. 
That minty green #3 will be the last one to rehab.

The more I look at the MF planes, the more I like them. BUT, not until I finish the set of Type 11C's.


----------



## chrisstef

+1 Wayne. Definitely taking up a grievance with his BA. I also bought a unicorn, a minotaur, and caught bigfoot … sorry no pics though.


----------



## WayneC

Chris, I buy no pictures on a unicorn, minotaur or bigfoot. They have serious camera resistance capabilities. But a plough plane? Please.

Whome, what about a T11 jointer? 60 1/2, 65, shoulder plane, lol


----------



## WhoMe

Oh, trust me Wayne, I still have a couple on my wish list. Like the 7C, 8C (i have a T19 non C now), 2C and eventually a 6C ( I have a type 10 6C now). All of which will be a while away to get. Especially the #2. I also still want to eventually get the 48, 71, 78, 99 and a couple shoulder planes but the shoulders will most likely be LV ones. Those stragglers will most likely be up when I get to projects when I will need them. I have a 65 but it is not a Stanley but a Craftsman. So, that may never come up on the want to purchase list.


----------



## WayneC

Sounds like you are on the path. I was wondering about the jointers because you did not list any earlier. I'm trying to move to all Bedrock style bench planes over time. I have a mix of Stanley Bedrocks and LNs that form the core. For non-bedrocks, I have mainly T11s.

I have a Stanley 65 with a hock blade with is one of my favorite block planes.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sounds familiar Wayne. I've narrowed it down to bedrocks and T13 set. Well….then there's Millers falls and Lie Nielsen too.


----------



## bandit571

PIP: Stanley #31 clean up

From this









To something like this









Recycle an old tote









Not sure what is going on with the front end, though









SSome kind of rot?









Not one single piece of sandpaper has touched the wood, all with a WR #4 V3 plane…


----------



## WayneC

Looks like good progress Bandit. I have yet to be bitten by the transitional bug. Thought about getting a jack to try as a scrub plane.

Red, I'm pretty much all bedrock style either LN or original Bedrocks in my bench planes. To get a Bedrock style #1 I guess I would have to buy one of Patrick Leech's #1s. Not sure I want to go that far due to the cost… lol

Think I am missing 4 1/2, 5 1/4, 5 1/2 and #7 in Bedrock style. Have LN 1, 2, and 4. Have BR 3, 4, 5, 6, and 8. The 4 1/2, 5 1/2, and 7 are type 11. I've forgotten the type on the 5 1/4.

Not much in the way of millers falls. Really like Union planes, but trying to avoid becoming too much of a collector (is that possible?)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sound like we have a similar set Wayne, sub t13's. Notice I said "set"...not "collection."


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds like I am still looking to fill out my "set" of Bedrocks with the same ones too. AKA the expensive ones. People are proud of the fractionals. Pocketbook would probably only allow those to be found in the wild. Unfortunately, I don't look much in the wild : (


----------



## WayneC

I was just looking at a 605 1/4 on eBay. $475 and not in that good of condition.


----------



## JayT

That's the good part of going for a "set" of 'Rock roundies-no 5-1/4 to worry about. All I am missing is a 602 & 603 (though I do have its kissing cousin, a V&B 803). The 603 could happen someday, but the odds of getting a round sided 602 are loooong.


----------



## WhoMe

Lolol… you guys and your Bedrocks… I thought I had unobtainables with my fringe T 11 corrugateds. You guys take the cake. That Bedrock word sure seems to double the price on planes on ebay. Although, the round sided ones seem to be less expensive. 
Wayne, since the 5 1/4 was made on or after 1921 (during the type 12 years), i bet that narrows it down a bit…lol. But I am like you in that if I ever need a #1, it will be a LN. No need to spend 2 1/2 times more for a Stanley.

Red, I like your term "set". That makes it sound soooo much less obsessive…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

'Set' of SW bench planes here, mostly T13s. Sometimes I'd like them all to be T13, but thinking of the redundant $ it'd take dissuades me…


----------



## donwilwol

I'm missing quit a few bedrock. I don't have any of the fractions. I'm still on the hunt though, determined to find them in the wild.

Hey, Wayne found a Steers in the wild, so a 602 is possible. I found a #1 reasonable (well reasonable for a #1). Its all out there.


----------



## Mosquito

... Why must you tempt me Patrick Leach?!
http://www.supertool.com/forsale/aug/t46.jpg


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Do it, Evangelist! (I was tempted, too…)

There's a bronze smoother in need of Yoda's help on that list.

I have the #49 coming my way (too tempting).


----------



## Mosquito

nice, I was wondering if you'd snag that one.

If I hadn't already spent most of my utilization bonus on other things… I probably would :-(


----------



## WayneC

Rust hunting is kind of like playing the lottery. You never know what you will find. The hardest part is being selective. I try to hunt a lot and buy little.

Speaking of Patrick Leach generated needs. I "need" a #1 Bedrock…










http://supertool.com/601.htm


----------



## theoldfart

You guys spoiled it for me, haven't opened the list yet; to busy getting wood!


----------



## TerryDowning

MF 14C all cleaned. Smitty, I'm truly amazed at the condition of this plane. Only minor surface rust to clean off, the handles are in super condition, and the blade was ready to go on receipt (except for the surface rust).

All clean

















The growing MF Family Left to Right 14C, 9, 7, cigar style spoke shave. I think I have a hand drill and a bench chisel floating around as well. 









Starting a reclamation project. Got several of these oak boards from work, they were replacing some trim boards with damaged finish and replacing with Maple to lighten things up. These were going in the trash and I couldn't let that happen. 









Traversing to get rid of the old damaged finish and stain.









Some edge work. More to do but I had to get to my day job.









The 14C handles like a dream!! Thanks again Smnitty.


----------



## chrisstef

Love me some free oak. I once pulled a handrail from an nursing home that was curly oak. Nice lookin MF set going there TD.


----------



## WayneC

Lovely planes. Love the skew block plane.


----------



## WayneC

Speaking of skew block planes. Here is a good article on how to tune them.

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolRestorations/Tuning%20a%20Stanley%20140%20Skew%20Block%20Plane.html


----------



## shampeon

I approve of this MFing nonsense.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Two things here

1. What or Who is yassedi?

2.Wayne, That is one fine looking plane. 

Arlin


----------



## carguy460

I own a piece of stef's nursing home curly oak…though that sounds quite odd when I say it aloud…


----------



## chrisstef

Yassedi = spammer Arlin.

I forgot I sent you a chunk of that Jason! Just remember I touched it first.


----------



## carguy460

I need to still need to slap your curly wood onto Hog's shaft and put that mallet together…dang I'm a slacker!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thank you sir.

Now who was the spammer so I will know in the future?

I have to get back to cleaning my planes and taking pictures.

Arlin


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Arlin. You missed Al by a day or two. He dropped by.


----------



## chrisstef

Jason - You got a kid now, it aint slackin its parenting, and that sounds like some freaky manage a trois that id rather not be a part of but you can hang on to those visuals as long as ya like lol. You'll force yourself into putting it together the next mortise that you have to make. Im the same way, if its not 100% urgent it doesn't get done.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Wayne

I did not think Stanly ever made a 601. Is that a knock off or an original one.

WhoMe

I have about 10 or 12 planes with the Stanley label on the handle and afew of them look almost brand new.
Talking about that; what planes came with the label on the handle?

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

O Rats

I hope he sees my PM I sent him. I always had to laugh at his humor.

Arlin


----------



## JayT

Hey Arlin, good to have you back.

You are right, Stanley never made a 601, that is Leach's own interpretation of what Stanley should have done and he sells them. The link Wayne posted has more info.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thank you Jay.

I have a Stanley #1 and think it would be over kill to have a 601 too. Besides I am going to have to sell some planes to help pay off my father in laws funeral from last October.

Arlin


----------



## WayneC

+1 to Jay.

I really wish LN made a #1 in the bedrock style. It would be high on my purchase list. I do have one of their current #1s. I still have not found a $5 #1 in the wild.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Wayne

If you ever find a #1 for $5 that would be the buy of the year or lifetime.

Arlin


----------



## WayneC

This is pretty….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANDARD-RULE-6-PATENTED-PLANE-UNIONVILLE-CT-OCT-1883-SUPERB-CONDITION-/221236036649?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3382b20429


----------



## donwilwol

Yes, but is it $575 pretty?


----------



## WayneC

Few planes are $575 pretty but it is one to look for in the wild.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I guess you would have to be a collector to answer that question.

Or someone with so much money they do not care what they buy.

Arlin


----------



## Bertha

100 year old Boos butcher's block not square. Starrett says so. Want money back.










Also, my weekend.


----------



## ShaneA

That has to be the best weekend in the last month, right? Might be my top weekend of the decade. So depressing : (


----------



## Bertha

This is a family site, and I'm sorry for my picture above (ScottyB in the plaid).

Girls/ScottyB/Bhog/CStef:










Men:


----------



## WayneC

Hey Al, good to see you.


----------



## chrisstef

Dont hate the swag bro. My undies are burberry.


----------



## chrisstef

Double post.


----------



## WayneC

Here is a link to the patent document on the Steers Plane if anyone is interested.

http://www.google.com/patents/US284919?printsec=claims#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## lysdexic

Al, why do you have to have a butcher block that is square? Really.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for posting the patent Wayne. That's cool.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Al

It is so very good seeing you posting here again. I have missed you very much.

Keep on keeping on

Arlin


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I just bought a boos butcher block from the 1940's. My wife has it in our dining room. I'd like to see what yours looks like.


----------



## LakeLover

Al, why do you have to have a butcher block that is square? Really.

So he can have a square meal ?

Or when he is cutting his peas, they roll off?


----------



## WayneC

Perhaps he thinks it is hip to be square.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I recently sold several planes to cut back on my collection.

What did I do last night? Oh, I bought some more planes. I wonder if I really can stop any time I want;-)


----------



## waho6o9

Don't stop progress big Rojo, you're on a roll

doing fine work. I say keep going!


----------



## theoldfart

Red, you may have to apply for admission to a seven step program!


----------



## donwilwol

Everytime I head out rust hunting I say I'm not going to buy anymore xxxx! Guess want I usually come home with ? The only success I've had is handymans. They stay were I find them.


----------



## chrisstef

Well if that's the case Don im not buying any more 45's or 93's or 444's or thumbholes.


----------



## WayneC

I'm trying to keep my hunting to stuff that is really special, items I need or in some cases things that are vastly under priced. I will take all of the good condition early Stanley's I can find for $10 or less. Things like that. Also there is the thrill of the hunt. Who knows you might run across something rare.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm pretty successful keeping Corsairs and Wards planes out of my hands. If I found a pretty red and blue Handyman it might come home with me. PoopieKat as one that would look great sitting next to the Handyman eggbeater I have.


----------



## WayneC

Expensive plane of the day….










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-602-plane-12671-/161077834444?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2580fcb2cc


----------



## WayneC

Hmmmm. Record T5 Clone?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lateral-joint-plane-flat-bottom-violin-making-tools-6235-/181188964437?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2fb43055


----------



## WayneC

Lol. Most over priced plane on Ebay….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-5-5-Wood-Plane-in-Original-Box-MINT-/221262897767?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33844be267


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne, no kidding. That is way overpriced. Just take a look at the price on the box at $12.95. Talk about a markup….They must think we all shop at Nordstroms…


----------



## chrisstef

I want what that dude's smoking.


----------



## WayneC

Must be some really good stuff.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morining Gents

I am off to play in the garage with wood. 

See you tonight

Arlin


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"I'm trying to keep my hunting to stuff that is really special…"

Narrowing it down to just reasonably priced bedrocks and T13's has slowed me down quite a bit (a good thing).

Oh well. Got a 605 flat top on the way. I might be the first guy who had a 605-1/2 before a 605.

Arlin- wifey's taking the kids to town, I'm gonna go play with some wood too


----------



## WayneC

I would love to have a Bedrock 605 1/2 or a LN. I love big heavy planes. I've got a T11 currently. I've had a 605 for quite a while to validate your theory.


----------



## Bertha

^that's why I love Wayne. I like monsters. I'd add lead to my #8. I bought a few roundie rocks but I've been buying a lot of measuring/markup tools lately. I bought the Cosman (sp?) and LN dovetail marker and I like the LN better. I'm going to finish the bottom carcass of my linen press, then switch gears to my bench. I had to move my ENTIRE outside wood stash to have my drive repaved. Meanwhile, ScottyB was having his pubis waxed.


----------



## racerglen

Only Bedrock I have is a 605 'n half..sob..
Al, it's good to "see" you again and in the usual form ;-)
Waxed ? oooHHHH that's gotta hurt !


----------



## chrisstef

Glen its not as bad as you'd imagine. Kinda like getting a tattoo. Hurts for a little while then ya just go numb. What it makes up for is being able to do stuff like this:









How was Cabo Al?


----------



## ShaneA

That is just bizarre^


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Jimmy Buffett is looking a might aged these days…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Smitty! I choked on coffee.


----------



## theoldfart

lends new meaning to "Parrot Head"


----------



## WayneC

The last thing I needed to see… lol


----------



## WayneC

The last thing I needed to see… lol


----------



## WayneC

You could say that again.


----------



## donwilwol

say it for me too Wayne!


----------



## WayneC

It was the last thing that Don needed to see…

(It double posted on me so I decided to be a smart ass)


----------



## donwilwol

I knew that Wayne, but now you made me come back and look again. I really didn't need to see that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I was seriously about to make a margarita. But I don't want to spend much time in margaritaville if I'll end up looking like that.^

Here's a few of my bedrocks Wayne. The 605-1/2 is in the middle. I got it from Walt. It is much loved.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got the 604, 2- 605s,606,and 608. They are my go to for their particular size. No fractions yet. I'm really starting to buckle down and try to find everything in the wild, although I can't complain about the last 605 "Redrock" I bought off ebay for next to nothing ($21 shipped I think)


----------



## WhoMe

Ok, to show my lack of knowledge on flat tops, I thought all had tall knobs. The one on the left there Red looks like a low knob. Or is it just the angle of the picture. The more I look at those, the more attractive the flat topped Bedrocks are. I'm just soo glad I cannot afford them and have my current "set" I am working on. 
BTW, red, nice family shot.

AHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!. Man boobs in a bikini… there goes lunch…. Although, better hidden than exposed, i guess.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shoot, I think your right Mike. It came with a low knob. Bob Kaune's type study affirms. Darn the part changers over the past century. I'll RECTIFY….Tron style.


----------



## chrisstef

Geek alert for Tron reference ^


----------



## WayneC

They are lovely red. I will try to get a current family photo of my bench planes out.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I think there are a few planes I really like,

One is bedrocks and the other is Liberity Bell planes.

Arlin


----------



## lysdexic

Dammit fellas. Please dont seduce me into Bed(rocks). I have resisted the temptation so far but those BR's sure are purdy. I covet.


----------



## Tugboater78

So I ordered me some fluid film off amazon to protect my planes, seems like every time I come home from work they have more skin cancer and it's frustrating. Anyone who uses it, any advice about where to not put the stuff?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have one, a #604. Love the high knob, it fits in with the T13s and T14s on the shelf and makes me thing everyone is a closet high-knobber.

Wow, that doesn't read right.

Worked a little bit with the DE #4 1/2 last night and it needs a new iron, I think. That, or major grinding and once that's done there won't be much iron left to work with. Previous owner went nuts, and the 'primary bevel' on it now extends back about 3/8" from the edge. Chatter city, shavings easily jamming between iron and chipbreaker, etc. Bedlam I say, bedlam! The plane is getting a refurbed tote, and now is in order to be sole-lapped. Down the slope I go with this one…


----------



## CL810

Scotty, the "heft and hubris" money shot:










Smitty, collecting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

CL810, you hurt me. Hurt me bad…


----------



## RGtools

Worth every penny.


----------



## lysdexic

CL810 - hurting me too!

Smitty - order a Veritas PM-V11 replacement iron and tell us what you think.


----------



## donwilwol

Just bought a Stanley #20. Looks like some original grease. Pictures later.


----------



## chrisstef

20? Original grease? Victor?


----------



## 33706

*Smitty:* Which Blue and Red?










*I'd trade 'em all for a Bedrock, cuz I like the kind Fred Flintstone uses.*


----------



## bandit571

Drive by waiting on a new cable bundle, on a dial up right now









(hate dial-ups) Stanley #31, all 24" of it.









Just got a lever cap for a Stanley #18-1/4, looking at a lateral lever, and a blade for it..

later gators…


----------



## donwilwol

A day of pickin


----------



## chrisstef

Don you come hone with more planes in a day than ive seen in the wild over the last month. Your plane hunting ability is unmatched.


----------



## donwilwol

The two wooden molding planes are two I don't think I've ever seen, and today I found 2 in different places. They are 1/4" and 3/8" fillister planes, one with a brass depth stop and one with a wood depth stop. Both have skewed irons, and both have a double spur iron to precut both sides. One was $6, and the brass stop one was $15.

And $2 for a distton handle with brass nuts.


----------



## WhoMe

That's it. I'm packing up and moving to where Don lives. Then I'm going to stalk him when he does his rust hunting and buy what he leaves behind. You know that the stuff he leaves behind has gotta be great since he pretty much has one of everything.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

He said "brass nuts."


----------



## WhoMe

Said Beevis, or was it Butthead…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Definitely Butthead


----------



## donwilwol

Does anybody have some older type Sargent frog screws they'd be willing to part with? I need the square type not the newer rounded ones. They look like 12-24 threads.


----------



## DonBroussard

@DonW-No help here on the Sargent screws. Sargent's aren't prohibited in my shop-I just don't have any yet! Love the "new" vise!

Got home late last night from a road trip and did a little picking while we were in northwest Arkansas. I found one item that I've never seen before, either in real life or on this thread.










It's a Stanley No. 11 belt plane. It does have a little buggered-up mouth, but otherwise in good shape. I'll post pics after I clean it up a bit. I did read up a bit on Patrick's B&G site on this plane, but I still don't know how it was used or what it's function is/was.










I also found a Stanley No. 80 cabinet scraper. It feels like both ends of the iron have an edge on them. Did the cabinet scraper have two edges, and if so, were that at different angles?


----------



## bandit571

Remember the old, leather belts to drive a shop's machinery via overhead shafts and pulleys? Sometimes the belts needed to be sized for a "lap joint", and then the joint was wire stitched together. Saved them from that annoying "bump-bump" as a joint went by over your head.

Per the #80: newer style, wrong bolt for the blade tensioner. Should be a thumbscrew style. Some angle each end…45 degrees. Someone wanted a spare edge waiting to go if the first went a little dull.









The one I had was a little older


----------



## DonBroussard

@bandit-I figured the screws on the cab scraper should have been thumbscrews-there is one of what appears to be an original thumbscrew. It looks like I'll be needing two old thumbscrews-anybody out there got a couple of spares? Re: the belting plane: I did see that it was used for putting the camber on the ends of a leather drive belt. I don't have any leather drive belts to try it on, so I guess once I clean it up, I could use it as a low angle plane on end grain. I still don't know if it was a push or a pull operation.


----------



## bandit571

That would be a pull type of thing.


----------



## WayneC

Better brass nuts than a brass parrot head.

Nice haul Don. I'm heading out in a bit to poke around some antique stores. Wonder what will cross my path today.


----------



## GMatheson

Went for a little field trip the MacLachlan Woodworking Museum in Kingston, Ontario, Canada. Its a nice little place to visit. They say they have about 3000 planes but most of the tools seem to be tucked away in storage downstairs. I was told the curator does take people down to see the whole collection but he wasn't around the day I was there. Maybe I will have better luck the next time I go.










There was a room full of woodies of all shapes and sizes though.



















I found this jointer plane pretty interesting.










They even had a little workshop to play with a few tools. The plane really needed sharpening. It had 7 or 8 nicks across the blade.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The Craftsman bench planes seem to multiplying. #2 son found the #3 smoother yesterday for $3.00, so now there's a 3-4-5 set in the shop.


----------



## chrisstef

Smit - did Cman's go all the way up to fores and jointers? I cant remember every seeing any.


----------



## WayneC

Tools found. Report later.


----------



## Tugboater78

Chris, I have a man fireplace #6 made by dragnet, can't use atm due to chip breaker being a pita someone twisted the blade and breaker in its past..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

One on the 'bay now, only $140 or something (stupid) like that.


----------



## JayT

did Cman's go all the way up to fores and jointers? I cant remember every seeing any

They must have, I saw a Craftsman #7 at an antique store a couple months ago. Probably should have bought it (they were only asking $25), but didn't need another project at the time.


----------



## Airframer

Craftsman 22" (No 7) Jointer. I had to replace the lever cap with a Stanley due to some damage on the leading edge of the original I also had to finds a new lateral adjuster so it is a frankenplane of sorts but it works just fine. Soon to be replaced by a Type 8..


----------



## donwilwol

I've seen a craftsman #7 with the corrugated sides as well in an antique shop.

Edit: Eric snuck in there with some solid proof.


----------



## chrisstef

Good stuff fellas. Apparently the do. Learned me suttin today.


----------



## 33706

chrisstef: I have a Craftsman #6 plane, with corrugated bed and sides, for some reason it is my favorite #6 and it just works for me..


----------



## RGtools

*GMatheson* must go there to drool. What happened to the tommy-bar for the workbench?


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not completely sold on the idea of selling this, but I'm not sure I'd ever use it, and I already have a few request. Anybody have any idea what would be a fair price?


----------



## RGtools

^ how raged out is the nut?


----------



## donwilwol

so I posted these on the wrong thread…..


----------



## 33706

GMatheson: This MacLachlan museum looks interesting! Hmmm, would it be close to Thunder Bay, like a few hours drive, by any chance? I could incorporate it into next year's vacation, if so.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don B- I've got a newer UK stanley no. 80. It's got a factory grind about 35 degrees on both sides(course you would put a hook on it). At least they give you a sweet plastic cover to protect yourself.


----------



## GMatheson

Ryan- they just had a little board clamped in the vise for people to try out the brace and bit. Guess they took the handles off to keep people from taking the board out. They also had a shavehorse to play with as well as a little printmaking station.

Poopiekat- the museum is probably about 12ish hours from Thunder Bay. It's a few hours east of Toronto.


----------



## WayneC

Results of the day. Not quite a Don level haul. Took a trip into the wine country close to the Northern CA coast.

Handmade plane probably from a College of the Redwoods Student (hunting close to that area). Hock blade, very nice heavy hardwood with an ebony pin. They had a second one and a set of three Japanese Saws I'm kind of wishing I purchased.

Two nice screw drivers

Grease Pot.

Rosewood mortice gauge was from last weekend but included since it was heading into the tool box.

Not pictured a book on the care and use of Japanese Woodworking tools.










Also a nice $2 coping saw handle.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A user-enhanced #120, for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## WayneC

Cool. I've kind of ignored the non-adjustable mouth planes.


----------



## stonedlion

Results of this weekend's flea market rust hunt:

A Stanley #7, I haven't taken the time to type it yet, but it appears to be early.

A Stanley #40, the guy I bought it from said it was a dupe in his stable of users. Five minutes after this pic was taken, I broke the cap in two. Snapped when I was adjusting it. I didn't think I had put too much pressure on it. I am wondering if it might have already been cracked. So now I am in the hunt for a replacement piece. Anyone got a #40 cap they are willing to part with?

On the right is a mystery plane. No discernible marking beyond the Made in USA up front. It was a package deal with the #7, $15 for the pair.

The Stanley angle divider was just too cool to pass up. Got it from the same guy selling the #40, bundled them together for $70.

Not pictured are a couple of 36 inch Jorgensen bar clamps I picked up for $7 each.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice score Richard. Hopefully you can find a #40 cap, as that's a pretty good score on one


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love those drivers, Wayne, nice pick-up.

Angle divider is awesome.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice. Bummer on the cap. Still looking for my #40.


----------



## stonedlion

Thanks Mos, I was so ticked off when that cap snapped. I didn't realize what had happened at first, I thought I had busted the casting somehow. After I collected my wits I realized what had happened and was just mad at myself for not checking it closer before I bought it. I was just so excited to find one at a good price. I think that cap could very well have already been cracked and I just finished the job.

Until a replacement part turns up I am going to try using a two part epoxy to attempt a temporary repair. Probably a fools errand, but nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## WayneC

I checked eBay for a cap and did not see one.


----------



## stonedlion

That was the first place I looked Wayne. I am sure one will turn up, I will just have to be patient.


----------



## bubinga

The Man !! The Hand Plane Guru


----------



## donwilwol

question for you guys who use citric acid a lot. I notice mine gets a white mold after a while and starts to smell pretty bad. I assume that its turning rancid. Is there a way to stop that, or do you just replace it at that point?


----------



## waho6o9

I just use what I need and then discard it, I've never held on to
citric acid for that long.


----------



## donwilwol

It seems I've always got one more plane to do, so I always need it.


----------



## bandit571

nhplaneparts for a cap iron for a #40?

Dunlap was about the same frog as a Stanley Victor 1104.









and the Dunlap frog









made on the same assembly line? Seems to work ok









might be a keeper?


----------



## stonedlion

bandit, I tried nhplaneparts too. He doesn't have anything currently. He told me he sees a lot of wood wedges on #40's though. Must be a common break.


----------



## WayneC

I found one for $50….

http://www.antique-used-tools.com/stanley_parts.htm#Stanley%20Special%20Purpose%20Planes


----------



## shampeon

I've never had the white mold, but it's so cheap I'd just remix a new batch. You could try increasing the concentration on the next batch to see if that prevents the mold from growing.


----------



## stonedlion

Thanks Wayne - I sent him a note.


----------



## WayneC

You're welcome. I will also keep my eyes out.


----------



## bandit571

Work in progress: deciding on a tote









make a new one like this? Or









tweek the angles a bit on this one?

have the trans all clean and tuned









It's only 24" long, makes the saw look even stranger…


----------



## WayneC

Looks cool. How do you like the transitional planes? I've pretty much avoided them.


----------



## Tim457

Richard, I don't really know where you'd go to get that brazed properly, but you hear a lot about old planes with brazed repairs. If they're really well done, it's just a part of the plane's history. Doesn't stop you from finding a replacement too though.


----------



## theoldfart

A teaser shot for DonW:









Just saw Wayne's post and this was one transitional you would not want to avoid!


----------



## WayneC

That is interesting. An infill built around a transitional?


----------



## theoldfart

yup


----------



## bandit571

per the broken #40, can a cap iron from a #78 be used, until a correct one shows up?


----------



## bandit571

per the Sargent frog bolt: one in the parts box right now….

Looking for a lateral lever for a #18 1/4 . Looking at one eric has, but will have to wait a few days. About the same time frame as a trip to HD for one of their block plane irons for it…

anyone need a small cap iron, with a C-331 (or C-351, kind of hard to read)looks like it could fit a 220 sized block plane









it is down on the end of that cheap trans plane


----------



## WayneC

Bandit,

You could save a trip to HD. 

http://hocktools.com/BL.htm


----------



## bandit571

Could, but HD is just a short drive away, and the block plane irons are $2.98 +tax. They do need to be flattened up, and honed. Or there is one on feebay ending today for about $6….


----------



## WayneC

I was just giving you an excuse… lol

My favorite block plane is a #65 with a hock blade. I even like it better than my LN 60 1/2.


----------



## WayneC

Hmmm. A scratch stock of your dreams thread?

http://hocktools.com/SC075.htm


----------



## RGtools

^it had to come sometime.

This thread is the CSI of the internet, too many spinoffs to count.


----------



## WayneC

Why I would like to see them implement a wiki on the site so we could document knowledge of tools and woodworking.


----------



## lysdexic

Bamboo - that is different.


----------



## WayneC

One of things to do on my bucket list is to drive up to Fort Bragg during the week and visit Ron's shop.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Now you guys have had an influence on my home decor.










One pretty T13 no5…..the plane that started it all for me. Thanks JayT.


----------



## lysdexic

Beautiful plane there Rojo. Is that a Harmon Kardon?


----------



## JayT

Looks good, Red. Now you just need some LED spotlights.


----------



## theoldfart

More to the point where is the TurnTable?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nah, it's an Onkyo receiver. I do like Harmon Kardon….but I'm not buying anything nicer til my kids move out


----------



## WayneC

Kids move out? LOL.


----------



## bandit571

Favourite block plane at work, rounding over a few legs









ecept this one is a Sargent one…

Once the round over work was done, then a smooth plane to clean up all the other marks









and yes, there is a piece of sanding belt between the leg and the vise's jaws.


----------



## WayneC

For you Miller Falls collectors.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Millers-Falls-No-88-Plane-Fence-Cast-Iron-Gauge-Old-Vintage-Wood-Tool-/141031295924?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d61ecbb4


----------



## Leican

Anybody out there who know who made this, there is no text on, no "made in" or any kind of number.
I found it on a sale, planing to restore it.


----------



## WayneC

Nothing on the blade?


----------



## Mosquito

looking at the lateral adjuster, it could be made by Union, or based on Union designs


----------



## TerryDowning

Thanks for the MF'er update Wayne.

While a fence would be nice, I'm not that big of a collector. Making my own out of some cherry and some small c-clamps


----------



## WayneC

I think the fences are cool but do not own one yet. Looking to find one in the wild for cheap.


----------



## theoldfart

I've got one, love it. EC Stearns fits 5 to 8 and mounts and adjusts quickly.


----------



## WayneC

Most I see are in the $70 to $100 range. Not been able to justify spending that much to myself. Would love to have one to play with.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Play date!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sometimes I wish these pics had sound. I imagine this playing on Smitty's 8track:






...and I'm feelin' it.


----------



## jordanp

Hehe that's the song I hear when I take wooden planes out of the clamps.


----------



## WayneC

$69 K7 Buy it now in eBay if anyone is looking

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Keen-Kutter-KK-7-Jointer-Plane-INV6536-/111138941641?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19e065aac9


----------



## Mosquito

Good thing that's not a "C" or I'd be halfway tempted… I kind of want to get a set of Keen Kutter K's (not KK) that are corrugated, after I find my T11 #4 1/2


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wow Mos….I decided I wasn't going to collect K's….or that would be gone.


----------



## WhoMe

Ok, I like the idea of getting a #1 but having all of it chromed???? I think someone ruined a collectable plane. 
Chromed #1
But it is still commanding a high price… strange.

Also, anyone looking for a #45 for a decent price right now? Just under 3 hours left
45 with cutters


----------



## WayneC

The 45 looks nice. 31 people watching. I am guessing it will shoot up at close.


----------



## WayneC

On the chrome #1, I have no idea why you would do that to a perfectly operational plane. Probably worth more without the chrome.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ RE: chromed #1 planes…. more $ than sense, perhaps?


----------



## Mosquito

probably more $ than sense. But they're also selling it for *only* $810… 
I'm curious why they'd pay to chrome plate it, but then not do where the original japanning was…


----------



## donwilwol

unless the chrome is covering up some value slashing flaw.


----------



## Bertha

I've had a thing for T/G planes for a long long time.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got a bunch of Chaz Bono jokes I could make about that above post.


----------



## theoldfart

Out Loud!!!


----------



## WayneC

I had an opinion on tongue and groove planes, but after the Chaz Bono reference I think I will retreat back into the shadows. :^O


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Aw, don't be a'feared of the Bertha. He's transient these days / won't hurt a fly.

Haven't tried out one of the dual-handle T&G models from Stanley, would like to. Somebody here (Dan?) had one, I thought…


----------



## Mosquito

I'm pretty sure Al had one, Smitty.


----------



## donwilwol

I like my #48, but wouldn't pass on a nice matched set of woodies.


----------



## WayneC

I was about to say it was not Al I was worried about and that it was the rest of you then I remembered that he is probably the only one of us that could kill someone without leaving a trace.


----------



## lysdexic

I am so confused


----------



## ShaneA

Is that Chaz or the lead singer of Monsters of Men?


----------



## unbob

Just found this Keen Kutter TG plane-works good.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice looking plane Unbob.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, very nice!


----------



## lysdexic

Al,


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, feelin' better?


----------



## Mosquito

Flattening the sole of the jointer plane… Getting close now


----------



## lysdexic

Yepper,

Nothin' 2 IPAs and a sun dried tomato and artichoke pizza can't cure.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty …. fruit in your beer, sun dried tomato and artichoke pizza … is that you with Chaz in that pic, were they out of pepperoni, does your husband drink beer?

Nice Mos!

Edit- unbob i was temporarily blinded by the lipstick on the rim of Lysdexics glass and missed your KK T&G … howd you come to acquire that? Its sweet.


----------



## 33706

After seeing that pic of Chaz, I now want to get rid of all my transitional planes.


----------



## chrisstef

LOL ^


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, dumb question on my part. The pins on the back legs of your bench, why so long? Is that because they wear out and you push them in farther? ;{


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #48 and #49 tongue and groove planes. The 'set' is complete, check that off the list off users to have. ;-)


----------



## CL810

*Mos *that is flat out beautiful!


----------



## lysdexic

*Smitty* that is also flat out beautiful!


----------



## DanKrager

That's a beautiful set, but I can't say I'm jealous, Smitty. My plane till is full of users and I have what I need…until I get sick again…..!
DanK


----------



## WayneC

Damn it Smitty, now I am feeling the "need" again. 

Wonderful Jointer Mos.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys. I made a little more progress on it since then as well.

*TOF*, not a dumb question, just a dumb answer, because I haven't glued them in yet lol I still need to glue them in to make it "final". Though I am thinking about just cutting them shorter (1/4" longer than the leg width, probably), and rounding the ends and calling it good. They haven't moved since I put them in, so I probably don't need need glue…

--

So I had a piece of curly maple that was cut off of a slab I'm using for something else. Decided to use that to play with the jointer. 









But then I couldn't stop lol









And the results aren't too bad, if I don't say so myself… And it doesn't even have a tight mouth. I think I may need to make a smoother next


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, that is just a beaut! Real nice.
DanK


----------



## waho6o9

Impressive Mos, beautiful work and joiner.

Oh yeah.


----------



## Mosquito

Now I can update the blog one more time before I apply finish and take final pictures


----------



## ShaneA

Mos, you will never have to buy toilet paper ever again.


----------



## planepassion

Smitty those T&G users are beauts. How would you describe them in use? Worth the effort to track then down? And do you prefer the #48 or the #49?


----------



## unbob

I must confess, I did not know what this plane was for! I stopped in a little fresh produce and antique store "Klickers" in Walla Walla Washington, paid $29 for it. Of course now I have to find the other smaller sized one!
It was missing a blade, but a 3/8" one next to the swing fence works fine, having the 5/16" blade in the other slot allows the groove to be cut correctly.

The little plane works nice, once the blades are set to cut , the sole of the plane automatically sets the depth.
That is, with the fence rotated to it most outward point, the tounge is cut. The fence rotated 180, the groove is cut. When the plane stops cutting its at the right depth.


----------



## CL810

From this thread.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brad, they're identical in use, just designed for stock under 5/8" thick (#49) or over 5/8" (#48). In use, they are laugh-out-loud fun the first time you make the cuts. ;-)

I wanted the #49 for thinner material like the backs of carcases. Complete, with irons and no damage (read Blood and Gore for details) the Stanleys are a buy all day anywhere south of $50 (if you find them). Other names were likely built by Sargent or Stanley but go for half that. My .02. Never saw a K-model before, Unbob, that's a cool tool indeed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, that plane is incredible, the shavings more so!


----------



## theoldfart

Way to go Mos!


----------



## donwilwol

In use, they are laugh-out-loud fun the first time you make the cuts. ;-)

I agree whole heartily!!

Still on the hunt for a #49


----------



## mochoa

You can easily use #45 cutters in those 48/49's right?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mos

Well done on the plane and the shavings just shows your quality of work. 

Arlin


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur, there's no reason a 'standard' iron from a #45 or #55 or even #50 wouldn't work, true. Especially on the 'outside cut.' These planes originally inlcuded a third, wider iron to be used when stock sizes exceeded what the cutters would otherwise remove. The one that's key to each plane is the 'groove' cutter; the other can vary as described.


----------



## jordanp

Now Mos you would happen to be posting pictures of your plane for the swap in this thread would you? Hehe


----------



## Mosquito

lol no, I don't want to ship a 32" long jointer plane 

Besides, no one would want that one, it's defective… it's got a 1/4" mouth, and has a chip in it already. Severely effects the performance ;-)


----------



## WhoMe

Now Mos, that is what I call 'sportin' wood. Nice frillies too.

Wayne, I just checked that 45, it finished at $127. IMO, a pretty fair price.

Smitty, those are sure nice looking. Have never seen a 49. Was tempted to buy a 48 a while ago but for $50 without blades, I passed. Figured, I could do better.

ANd Damn, Simmons is looking OLD. Must be sweatin' too MUCH to the oldies…..


----------



## Mosquito

9.7 pounds, that is. Surprisingly well balanced though.  The balance point is almost exactly in the middle of the tote (in the top rounded section above the fingers). It's pretty close to perfectly balanced. I actually feel like it's less tiring than using my #5 1/2.

For the record, my #5 1/2 weights 5.56lbs, my #7 is 6.9lbs, and my #8 is 8.9lbs. So this thing is heavier than anything else I've got, but it's also 1/3 longer than the #8. I think the balance helps a lot with fatigue.


----------



## WayneC

Oops. Stopped at an antique store on way home from Dr's office. Scraping plane and a nice D3 saw vice.


----------



## RGtools

I have that vise. It's a champ.


----------



## WayneC

I've been looking at this specific one for about two months. Finally broke down and bought it. It does have a little bit of white paint over spray on it. It is built like a Panzer tank. Hopefully I can find the guide that goes with it.


----------



## WayneC

The scraping plane was an impulse buy. (The wedge is on the wrong side of the blade in the photo. The way it was in the antique store. )


----------



## CL810

Wayne that vise is in the best condition of any I've seen. Great buy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice scores there Wayne.

I've got a 605 and T13 5-1/2 soaking in evaporust tonight. The japanning looks pretty good, just dirty. I'll get 'em dressed up for the party tomorrow. 









Also, kinda glad Mike corrected me on my 604. I like it better with a tall knob. Of course, the "best planes ever made" should have tall knobs


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+ 1 to small knobs!


----------



## WayneC

+2 low knobs. Looks and functionality.


----------



## ShaneA

Lots of knob talk here. Prefer the looks of the low knobs. However, as mentioned, they are not natural to the flat siders.


----------



## theoldfart

most of the time!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty, I thought you were a tall knobber?

They just fit my big hands better. I also really prefer large depth adjusters.

edit- If your referring to the knob on my 604 being the larger size, I'm aware. It's the only extra tall knob I have. I'll be on the lookout for the right size.


----------



## palaswood

Since there are so many handplane users here, maybe someone can point me to my DREAM plane that will do it all, since I can really only afford to buy ONE plane right now. I have a 7" block plane from Ace Hardware (Dont laugh, I'm new) which is good for tiny projects, but I need a sturdy full size plane I can use for everyday smoothing, that is versatile (but not too expensive).


----------



## WayneC

Stanley #4 or #5 type 11-13. Target price around $20. Look for a plane with two 1902 and a 1910 patent date or single 1910 patent date. No cracks or chips in metal. No pitting. Light rust and grime is fine. Cracked tote is fine. Has blade chip breaker and lever cap.


----------



## waho6o9

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com

Best value and honest prices, a fellow LJer as well.

You're welcome to get in on the "http://lumberjocks.com/topics/51323" 
2013 hand plane swap as well.

Welcome to LJ's Palaswood!

For wood hand planes you can check out
http://www.niceashplanes.com
Good folks and a fellow LJer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stupid auto correct it's TALL knobs… Thanks Rojo!


----------



## WayneC

Joseph, some photos of a couple I had sitting on my bench as I walked in the house. I was proposing that you find a good candidate and restore It. You learn the plane this way and enables you to obtain ones for other purposes as you need them. Also, for hand plane use you will need to figure out how to properly sharpen your plane blade and tune the plane.

Type 11 #5 and an earlier #4 (not taken the time type it)









Type 11 #5 Good handles, complete, no chips. Note low knob in front designates and early Stanley.









Check the tote and front knob for cracks and missing pieces. Cracked handles and knobs can easily be glued. Breaks are harder to fix but fixable. Worst case you can replace them.


















Gotta love wood chips and spider webs, means the plane has not been messed with in a long time. 









Chip breaker, blade and lever cap in good condition. 









Note the chip in this lever cap. Inspect them carefully before you buy. 









The three patent dates I mentioned above. Single 1910 date is good too.









Check the sole and the mouth of the plane. There should not be any chips in the mouth. Especially on the front side. 









There are a ton of good planes out there. This is a simple to identify example. You want to avoid planes made after world war two. Other good brands are Union, Ohio, Sargent, Miller Falls and Keen Kutter.


----------



## WayneC

Nice looking planes Red. I have a 605 with a Hock blade that is absolutely wonderful to use. Guessing you are going to love yours.


----------



## jordanp

It's no Stanley but this was the first time this 1940's-1950's craftsman #5 was ever used just pulled it out of the original box and sharpened the blade..

I believe MF was making planes for craftsman at this time..










Someone told me this one is early 1940's haven't been able to confirm that yet but the craftsman logo on the box was used around that time..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Wayne. I'm can't wait to see how they'll clean up.


----------



## Airframer

Got my Ohio Tools plow plane from Ryan tuned up and put to work tonight. This thing is fun! now I want to get my #45 tuned up… but that has to wait till the bench is done. I have a deadline to make!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^that thing is sweet Eric.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice Eric.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, all spruced up….these puppies are nicer than I thought. Red likey.


----------



## donwilwol

Really nice Red!


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, really nice curls from that Ohio. Love the sound they make.


----------



## CL810

Nice Red, real nice!


----------



## CL810

Big collection on eBay. item # 310721660164


----------



## WayneC

They turned out wonderful Red.

My find for the day (plus 8 12" Chinese wood working clamps for $4.50 each. )










It will be fun to see the transformation. Have to check my parts planes.

Also saw this small tool box. $175. Passed it by.


----------



## JayT

Wayne, you passed on the box? I'd totally pay $175 for a toolbox with a built-in anti-gravity feature. It would make great use of empty ceiling space.


----------



## 33706

Wow, what a find, *CL810!!*

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/310721660164?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.ca%2Fsch%2FPlanes-%2F13874%2Fi.html%3F_sop%3D1%26_sticky%3D1%26_trkparms%3D65%25253A12%25257C66%25253A2%25257C39%25253A1%25257C72%25253A2515%26_from%3DR40%26_sc%3D1%26_nkw%3D310721660164%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## WayneC

Lol. Have to quit posting from my phone. No idea why the image is upside down.


----------



## Mosquito

Dang… I see a couple of saws I'd love to get my hands on in that one :-(


----------



## bandit571

Ok, just a drive-by from the local library's computer system (until I can get the internet back )

Picked up a small block plane the other day, barely 5-1/2" long, says it is a SW model on the narrow iron, back porch has the numbers 108 on it. Any info on a SW Stanley #108? Costme a whopping one dollar bill, too..

To make things easier to clean things up, found a 1" wide belt sander, for $5. Three 3"x30" belts cost more than the sander did.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta be a 103 bandito. I dont think they made a 108.


----------



## bandit571

Might be a casting problem? Will clean the area a little more, later. MIGHT just be a 103…

Worth a dollar bill??


----------



## racerglen

Oh yes, dollar deal good Bandit !


----------



## carguy460

Still got room for knob talk? I'm a fan of the short knobs…I have much more experience with smaller knobs…though most of my planes have the tall ones. I'll let yall figure that one out.

Ahem. Carry on.


----------



## JayT

Jason, you might need to talk to a pshrink about your knob preference confusion. It's either time to come out of the closet and admit you like tall knobs or you need to actually purchase some low knob planes and kick the others to the curb.

This photo from a few months back makes it pretty obvious which I prefer:


----------



## Mosquito

JayT, why was that picture not in the calendar?!

-

JustMe may hate me for this one, but…


















It's either a T11 #3c with a T10 iron, or an early T11 with old stock iron in it. It's got the T logo instead of the V. I won't complain though lol.

I may have to do some de and re restoration work on it, there's paint on the top edges of the sides, who knows what there will be when I take it apart. Also, the tote is cracked and was glued together (but it cracked again same spot) and they used tru-oil on the tote and knob, so they're shiny


----------



## carguy460

I know it JayT…I've got 2 of the low knobs (A 6 and 8) and really like how they look and feel…But the tall knob jobs are just easier to find…sigh…I think you are right though, need a full stable of low knobs! Rust hunt in 3…2…1…GO!


----------



## Mosquito

As for plane knobs, I prefer short as well. That's why my main collection is T11's. The only bench planes I've got that are tall knobs are a #7, #4, and #2. The #7 and #4 were purchased as the first and 3rd planes I ever bought (#71 being second). The #2 was too good a deal to care ;-)

I've got a set of 3-8 now of T11, except the #4 1/2 which is a T10, but still low knob, and has an adjustment screw, so I'm not in that big of a hurry to pay too much for a T11 lol


----------



## WayneC

Lovely planes. I'm a low knob kind of guy as well. I found a few things. This weekend. This jointer was too nice to pass at the price. Also got a sweet shop made marking gauge.


----------



## racerglen

Wayne, what's the jointer ? as in size ?
I aparently won an 8-c on an absentee bid at auction over the weekend, 
no I dea what the winning bid was but got home to a phone message saying it's mine and they'll be open again Wednesday for pickup.
NOT a Stanley, not even sure what it is other than dirty, but no cracks, no broken knob or tote and all present.
(I've wanted an 8 for a long time and decided to go for it! )


----------



## WayneC

Mos. looking forward to the photos.

It is a type 8ish Stanley #7. Front knob may need to be glued. Other than that sharpen and ready to work. I threw it in the tool chest when I got home without typing it.

I saw a really nice #8 on Saturday. But not $150 nice. Think it was a type 13 or so.


----------



## JayT

Mos, that picture was just taken less than three months ago, when I picked up the 607, so wasn't available for the 2013 calendar.

I've found quite a few type 11's with T logo irons, Stanley must have had quite a bit of iron inventory when the bases changed. According to a couple typing sites, it is not that unusual to find that combination. That 3c will look great once it is restored, not glossed up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Aside from the Round Rocks, the 60x series of planes has tall knobs?


----------



## WayneC

I believe so.


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, that was my understanding as well.

-

JayT, that's what I figured. 2014 calendar worthy though ;-)


----------



## JayT

Yep, Smitty, you are correct again. The flat sided Bedrocks (type 5 and later) are all high knob, Roundy 'Rocks all have the much superior low knob 

The round to flat sided transition happened about the same time as the type 11 to 12 Bailey transition.


----------



## CL810

Last week *Wayne *posted a heads up about a 45 on ebay. Thanks to him I snagged it for a reasonable price. I had all but given up on finding one for less than $150.

Thanks *Wayne*!


----------



## WhoMe

I was thinking (yea, I know, dangerous…for me), Has anyone ever bought wooden moulding planes with the intent to make new wooden bodies for them? I figured that for a good price, it might be a way to pick one or 2 up and learn before creating a set. I saw a set of T+G planes that were going for about $15 each and thought it might be a interesting experiment to try that on more affordable ones. 
BTW, anyone know if that is a good price for a set of wooden T+Gs? It is cheaper than what a 48 is going for on ebay.

And all this knob talk, isn't it "it's not the size but how you use it"??? Well, that is always the story that is spread around or is that just a urban legend…lol


----------



## donwilwol

nice snag on the 45.

JayT, I agree, that bedrock shot is calendar worthy for sure.

WhoMe, I've been looking for a matched set of T&G for a while. They are pretty hard to find in the wild. $15 is a typically the lower end for decent wood molding plane around here. Like anything, its posible to find them cheaper, but I'd jump at a set for $30.


----------



## Tugboater78

uhgg lookin at that 45 reminds me i need to get to restoring/sharpening/using mine, just another thing on the list..

i am still deciding on the knobs i like, but i know that i feel that if its to much to fit the hand than its more than i need to fooll with, like other things. though sometimes its fun to go motorboat'n


----------



## WayneC

Great looking 45 Clayton. Glad you got it.

More on the low knob vs. high knob. My preference for bench planes for use.

#1 Bedrock square side style frog. (Actual Bedrock or LN)
#2 Baley low know with frog adjustment and low know. (e.g. type 11)
#3 Pre WW2 High Knob with frog adjustment
#4 pre frog adjustment low knob.

For pure looks. Early stanley low knob planes with plain lever caps.


----------



## WayneC

WhoMe check out this video and book…

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1320

Making Traditional Side Escapement Planes
Larry Williams

Very little has been documented about molding planes - how they are used and how they are made. Larry Williams demonstrates the traditional method of making a pair of hollows and rounds from a solid billet, including blade making, hardening and tempering. Hollows and rounds are used in combination to make complex moldings. This unique work is interesting both as a historical record of hand tool making, as well as a guide for those who wish to make their own molding planes for use.

180 Minutes, DVD. Lie-Nielsen Toolworks Productions, 2007.

A Companion DVD with Don McConnell shows how to use hollows and rounds to make complex moldings.

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1420

Mouldings in Practice
Matthew Sheldon Bickford

Mouldings in Practice turns a set of complicated mouldings into a series of predictable rabbets and chamfers that guide your hollow and round planes to make anything - anything - that has been made in the past or that you can envision for your future projects.

Working with Lost Art Press editor Christopher Schwarz and his team, Bickford has worked to make "Mouldings in Practice" a book that is accessible for even the beginning hand-tool woodworker. It uses more than 200 color illustrations and dozens of photos to explain how to lay out, prepare for and cut any moulding you can draw.

The first half of the book is focused on how to make the tools function, including the tools that help the hollow and round planes - such as the plow and the rabbet. Bickford also covers snipes bills and side rounds so you know their role in making mouldings. Once you understand how rabbets and chamfers guide the rounds and chamfers, Bickford shows you how to execute the mouldings for eight Connecticut River Valley period projects using photos and step-by-step illustrations and instruction.

According to Schwarz, "This book is, by far, the most complex thing we have published here at Lost Art Press, thanks to the hundreds of illustrations, photographs and geometry involved."

It has color illustrations with black-and-white photos, and it is printed on #60 white uncoated and acid-free paper. The pages are Smythe sewn to last a long time. And the book is hardbound and covered with cotton. As with all of the Lost Art Press publications, it has been entirely produced in the US.

Lost Art Press, 2012, Hardcover, 254 pages, Printed and Bound in the United States

Also check out the price of new blades…
http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?cat=548


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I knew I was dealing with a bunch of guys who had small hands and small knobs.


----------



## theoldfart

Important to keep things in scale!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^eehhh…another lame joke my Red

Andy- the 45 looks really nice. Congrats. How many blades/cutters are supposed to come with a 45? Just for info.


----------



## 33706

*CL810:* Congrats on the #45!! How many cutters did you score with it? Let us know what you've done with it, and hey, practice your setups on softwood first!! Good Luck!!


----------



## mochoa

I'm bidding on a Union 42 (Stanley 49 Equivalent). Don't nobody bid against me ok? LOL


----------



## JayT

Anyone need an antique level?




























According to the auction sale bill and item listing, there will be over *600* levels on the auction. I think this guy had more levels than DonW does planes. I hadn't seen this variation on the tool collecting disease before.


----------



## donwilwol

Yikes.


----------



## Mosquito

If I had a collection of levels, I'd hang them horizontally and make sure they were all level lol
-

Red, it depends on the type/year of the #45. Anywhere from 18 to 23

And when I say anywhere from 18 to 23, I mean except 19 lol


----------



## JayT

If I had a collection of levels, I'd hang them horizontally and make sure they were all level lol

OK, so does this mean it is a collection of plumbs?


----------



## CL810

*Red *& *PK *- There were suppose to be 23 cutters but the 1/8" bead is missing. I know there is going to be a steep learning curve on this and I'm not even planning on taking it on for at least a couple of months.


----------



## donwilwol

Wouldn't plumb be vertical?


----------



## terryR

Mos, if you had a collection of 600+ levels, and tried to keep them ALL level…goodness gracious, I'm getting a headache just thinking about it!

Nice collection, though, just sayin'


----------



## SamuelP

Go to a MWTCA meet and you will see all kinds if diseased individuals.


----------



## donwilwol

yep, I just sent my membership fee's Sam.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm hoping to get to a meet on Sept. 8th. It'll be about 40 minutes from the cabin


----------



## theoldfart

Had Carl Bilderback talk me into joining, he loaned me a couple of beautiful one of a kind planes to use for a weekend.


----------



## JayT

Don, yes, I was making a (lame) joke referring to the guy storing all his levels vertically. Long day/short weekend and my humor is off.


----------



## donwilwol

I knew you knew. I wish I knew what levels were worth. They are everywhere.


----------



## terryR

Wow, Looks like the MWTCA has meetings as far south as GA! One coming up in NC as well. I must join!

I've tried to be level-headed about it, but I must confess to wanting a level collection…only have 2 so far…but one is a SW with partial sticker.


----------



## SamuelP

MWTCA has meets down in Fla too. There is a great one in Madison, GA.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pish-posh to the learning curve of the #45!


----------



## WhoMe

Jay, those pictures make me wonder if if that person is on the level. I especially wonder if they are actually level headed about that collection.

Wayne, thanks for the info. I have been looking at the LN site at the blades and floats. I didn't see the books or videos. I have even been looking at great tasting vids on you tube. I have even studied most of the MS Bickford site. Ouch, his planes are pricey but they sure seem to ooze quality.


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty - that's easy for you to say coming from the intrepid. My current project will soon require some groovin' so I may be calling on ya for guidance.


----------



## WhoMe

Uh oh, now Smitty it's making up words.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh man. LukieB mailed me some T13's today. I'm all twitterpated. I feel a family shot coming on.


----------



## Mosquito

I did videos on T&G with my #45 somewhere… I need to start making more progress on that blog again


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks for the remainder Mos. I may be visiting them soon.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't believe I did anything other than just cut the T&G, didn't explain anything I don't think. Maybe I'll try to do that next


----------



## lysdexic

For my screen doors I plan insetting the aluminum bracket. This will require a 3/4" wide by 1/4" deep groove. Can the #45 do that? I haven't even looked at the cutters to see.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Start on the end of the stuff using an iron set like it's on a smoother (very little material removed, as less is better until you get the feel of it). Seriously, if it pulls thick shavings things will end poorly.

I did a Video of the #48 and it's the same concept.


----------



## CL810

Mos I've been thinking about your blog today - great resource.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, the #45 should be able to do that.

Straight grained stock helps a great deal.

It doesn't do stopped grooves.


----------



## lysdexic

Can I get close to a stopped groove and finish with a chisel and router plane?

My powered router makes me nervous.


----------



## mochoa

Mos, here I am bidding on T+G planes and I haven't even tried to do it on the 45 yet. Shamefull.

Scott, yes you can, I did just that on my bunk bed build. The 45 got most of it then I finished with the 71.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The 'skate' wants to ride in the groove as it's being cut, so a stop is a no-go. The attempt I made to get it to work involved constant lowering of the iron, and it wasn't a good approach at all.

Mos - have you tried stopped dado cuts with the #45?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, Mauricio did his bed build w/ the multiplane, that's right!


----------



## mochoa

Or cutting gauge, knife, chisel, then router plane.


----------



## WayneC

Mortice gauge. Drill out each of the ends and square with a chisel? Then groove?


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't done stopped dadoes or grooves with it, but I might have to try. Especially if Mauricio can do it


----------



## mochoa

Well maybe mine wasn't exactly a stopped groove. It ended into a mortise. The toe of the plane fit into the mortise so I was able to get the end of the groove but the heel of the plane was longer than the first mortise so that rode up and wouldnt let it cut full depth as you can see in this pic. Finished that up with the #71. 









These I did by knifing down the gauge line, chiseling out the ends and then routing out the middle with the #71.


----------



## RGtools

I know I am way behind. But *Eric* It made my day to see the Ohio back in service.

Spits out shavings in a beautiful way huh?


----------



## Mosquito

For stopped grooves/dadoes, I usually use the second method you posted Mauricio. Hasn't let me down yet


----------



## mochoa

Yeah and its faster than it seems.

Scott is routing out a frame and panel so his situation might be similar to mine where the groove runs into the mortise. If thats the case then he can use the #45 for part of the cutting.


----------



## Airframer

Ryan - Yes… yes it does  Happy to have the opportunity to put it BACK in service!


----------



## donwilwol

if anybody is looking for a #18, this looks like a great deal, http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-WOODWORKING-STANLEY-PLANE-SM-BL-PLANE-DELTA-ROCKWELL-PLANER-TAB-ROLL-GAGE-/261264509111?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd49408b7

I'm tempted, but I really really don't need it.


----------



## WayneC

Agree that looks very nice for the price. Also, have several.


----------



## JayT

What's the catch? If it's an 18 and Don isn't buying it, I have to wonder what is wrong 

Never mind, I forgot he only captures 18's from the wild-this one has already been caged.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Don, I just snagged it! I've been using a modern block I bought from Lowes a while back and I needed a good vintage one.


----------



## donwilwol

That should be a nice one Maur. Glad you got it.


----------



## WayneC

Nice deal. I love knuckle blocks. My favorite block plane is the #65.


----------



## donwilwol

I noticed this weekend I was constantly grabbing the #65 to.


----------



## WayneC

I put a hock blade in mine. Think it performs better than my LN 60 1/2.


----------



## WayneC

Dang it. You guys are costing me money. All this tongue and groove talk led to me hitting a buy it now on a Union 41.


----------



## mochoa

I lost the bid on the Union 41 I was looking at. I lost interest in it though, especially since I noticed the thumb screws were missing and it just had machine screws holding the blades.


----------



## WayneC

The one I got was a newly listed buy it now for $19.95 plus shipping.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don Yoda is awesome (but we knew this, true…)










DE #4 1/2 and Stanley T11 #5 are again whole…


----------



## WayneC

Looking nice Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks Wayne, but I just assembled.

The iron on the DE is one of the worst I've seen, but it's working and sharp. With it replaced, the plane would be less 'authentic' to me so I'm keeping it. All that said, the lack of a frog adjustment screw is a big deal. Messed with the frog to draw the mouth tighter; a pain without the screw.


----------



## WayneC

Agree on the frog screws. Why I like Type 11s.


----------



## donwilwol

looking good Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Don!


----------



## mochoa

Wayne you got a Union 41 for $19.95? You suck! Damn thats a nice score.


----------



## lysdexic

Thank you gentlemen, for we're guidance on the stopped dado with the #45. Yes Maur my application will be almost exactly as your bunk beds. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, a Union 41 for less than a Jackson is enviable.

They're not kidding when they say they're a ton of fun to use.


----------



## WayneC

Photos when it gets here.


----------



## WayneC

Wow. Look at this plane.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Exquisite-Rabot-du-Charpentier-dEglise-The-Plane-of-the-Church-Carpenter-/400551901420?hash=item5d42c0f8ec#ht_6132wt_1393


----------



## LukieB

Wow Wayne, that thing is sweet! I hate Jim Bode's one line descriptions though. If I had that kind of money to be dropping on a plane, I'd want a better description….all his stuff is like that and it drives me nuts.


----------



## waho6o9

And the only picture is a real treat as well.

Don't pick up the freight after dropping a bundle? I guess his margins are razor thin.

Or, gossamer thin. Oops


----------



## bandit571

IF I can find a way to post a photo or two on this Library computer…

seems I picked up a Stanley SW ironed #103. Might be even a gloat? Cost me a whopping dollar bill, now!


----------



## Mosquito

in the same boat with you on that one re: Jim Bode's listings


----------



## donwilwol

I'll admit the collector in me wouldn't mind having that plane sitting on my shelf, but the user in me thinks it would be a pain in the rump to use. But at $925 i doubt I'll ever find out if either is true.

I'll also admit his prices annoy me but it intrigues me where he gets all of this stuff. He listing never seem to even include mediocre stuff, say nothing about the crap I usually buy.


----------



## LukieB

Jim actually does offer free shipping on everything now if you order direct from his website. Everything is cheaper too. Guess he just marks up all his fee-bay listings to cover the fees.

http://www.jimbodetools.com/Exquisite-Rabot-du-Charpentier-d-Eglise-The-Plane-of-the-Carpenter-of-the-Church-p30779.html

Save yourself about $150 on this one…and use that as the excuse to the wife

"Honey don't look at it as spending $800 on a plane, look at it as saving $150 by shopping around"


----------



## CL810

Lukie, it sounds like you've heard that before!


----------



## WayneC

I had an issue with Jim where I purchased a tool using buy it now. Then he had to refund the money because he already sold the item. Not a good experience. Turned me off to buying stuff from him.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Alright just got a couple more T13's from Lucas. He does great work. 
Deserves some family shots. 
Here's my T13 no 3, 4, 5-1/4, 5, 5-1/2, 7, and 8. The bigger ones are restores. The no5 was my first bench plane. I use 01 hock irons in most of them. Good fun.


----------



## WayneC

They look really nice Red. I use hock blades as well. I tag the original blades so I know what plane they go with and when I upgrade, I move the blade to the new plane.

What was your deciding factor to standardize on T13?


----------



## ShaneA

Nice lineup the Red. Murderers row of beauty.


----------



## WayneC

I like this for $200. I already have two #2s so will not buy. But I like it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-no-2-handplane-Type-6-/321185736538?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac829675a#ht_721wt_1393


----------



## mochoa

Very nice Red! Sweet line up of Hock Iron to.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys. With the Hock irons, I often just used the stock lever cap (except no 4). Don't have to open up the mouth this way.

Wayne- A few reasons I like 'em:
Function- tall knobs and large depth adj. work better for my hands
Aesthetic- The Sweetheart enamor. I think they look better without raised rings, I dig the look of the notched stanley lever caps…..and I just like that time period in history.

Not too worried if I get a no. 1 or no. 2. I doubt I would use them.


----------



## JayT

Nice collection, Red, but where's the #6? Time to go rust hunting.


----------



## chrisstef

Red - youre sick man. Real sick. Thought I told ya that the powder will melt your brain. Lay off the red oak dust brah.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, it's odd I don't have a no 6 Jay. They go pretty cheap….I guess I've been holding out for cheap one.


----------



## LukieB

*Clayton*, yeah….I've heard that once or twice…but so has she.

*Don* I have also spent a lot of time pondering where the hell he gets all his stuff. Alway nice, usually with original boxes…makes you wonder

*Red*, they look awesome! Mighty fine looking family you've got going there. The hock irons look really nice…looking forward to seeing the new additions in action!


----------



## WhoMe

Red, That is a really nice set of 13's. Not only are you missing the 6 but a 4 1/2 too. I know the #6 is out there for you somewhere. From what I have read though, The #6 was not that popular. Most people had the #5 and jumped to a 7 when they needed a joiner. And the 8s were just too big.

Ian, that is a really nice score on that Union. Looks in awesome shape too.


----------



## RGtools

My wife bought me a horned Butcher at the thrift store today. No blade but still awesome.


----------



## donwilwol

one more http://www.ebay.com/itm/200950883292?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


----------



## mochoa

Don you got any <$20 Union 42 up your sleeve? I could use one of those.


----------



## donwilwol

no t&g planes i'd sell, but a big 3 day flea market this week end. who knows what I'll come home with.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mike- ya, I've got a couple left to get. No. 6's go pretty cheap on the bay. Gotta pace myself though. 6 months ago I only had the no. 5 of t13s. Darn LJ enablers.

Lucas- had to go to work…or I would've gone to town with them. It's interesting, the t13 no 8 is at least 20 percent heavier than the t10 no8 I have. The sides are thicker. Just a little more heft and hubris I guess. 
We're gonna have to have a beer next time I'm in CO. I want to learn about some of your methods.


----------



## WayneC

I wish the photos were bigger on this item. Looks interesting. Tool chest full of old tools.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Carpentry-Tools-with-Wooden-Storage-Trunk-/261265383360?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd4a15fc0


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Jeepers….they want someone to pay 500 bones…but they don't provide decent photos?


----------



## stonedlion

Yeah that's a bit steep for a mystery box of "tool like" objects. Even what I could discern, a few molding planes, mallet, chisels and what might be a couple of planes don't add up to $500, much less the BIN of $1500.

No shipping price and no feedback as a seller either. No thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## racerglen

So.. I put an absentee bid in for a Sunday Auction, decided I would have a #8, even a no namer.
When I got home the answering machine was lit to say "you won it" 









The body has no markings other than #8, but the blade is an "EdgeRite" with an anvil behind the writing, that was the housebrand for the T. Eaton company's hardware line so I thought it would be a name delete Stanley from the Roxton Pond plant in Quebec..hmm..









But there's something about the frog that dosen't quite let that stand up.
More reaserch, bits and pieces in evaporust now, and realy, MUST get on with the 4 and a halfs, the D-8 and and.,.
Oh, what I thought was "just" the plane turned out to be a box of stuff.









including this huge Diston and sons saw vice, 13 and 3/4 inches across.








Seems to be missing something, there are two thumbscrews on one side that apear to be for holding a rod or something, but all works as is, nice young blonde clerk even carted it all out to the truck for me !


----------



## donwilwol

Nice grab Glen. I'm thinking Union #8.


----------



## racerglen

Don, I should have taken a shot, thought I had but..
I put my Union 4 and a half frog by the #8 frog, they are very similar indeed !


----------



## reclaimdragon

Those are pretty fancy looking.


----------



## WayneC

Nice Lot.

The saw vice looks like a Disston D3 vice. The missing item is a file guide. If you scroll down on the page there is an image on the page linked below.

http://norsewoodsmith.com/content/saw-vises-old-and-new


----------



## racerglen

Ah ! Thanks Wayne, It sure looks like the D3 for sure, now where to find that guide ;-)


----------



## WayneC

LOL. I am looking for one too. They are nice saw vices.


----------



## racerglen

Once I get caught up on the rest of my projects it'll get a good scrub down and some freshining, did I meantion I'm also trying to clean up and install new grills in my '69 Beaumont.. ?
Neverends..


----------



## WayneC

Keeps you out of trouble.

Here is a link to a union 8 on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Union-N0-8-Jointer-Plane-Corrugated-Bottom-/221267430341?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3384910bc5


----------



## racerglen

Sure looks like it !


----------



## lysdexic

From High Rock Woodworking


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my goodnees. I think I am a fan of just about all things G & G.


----------



## mochoa

Isnt that the planes of those guys from Modern WW Association? Those guys have those planes on their table at every WW Show.


----------



## lysdexic

Could be Maur. Chris Adkins is one of the guys on the MWA podcasts. I just took a moment to check out his website and found those planes.


----------



## WayneC

They are pretty nice looking.


----------



## donwilwol

Did you get the pic't from here. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/52120

phone won't let me post the widget.


----------



## WayneC

Setting up for a couple of restores. It has been a while since I did any restorations. These are Type 10 and Type 11 #4 1/2s. I need to pick up a correct lever cap for the Type 10. Have all the parts for the Type 11. The type 11 was a $9 rusty find. Missing blade/chip breaker and front knob. Found the parts.

I've had the type 10 in my bone yard for a few years. I'll probably wait until next weekend to start. Flying to Houston Sunday morning for work next week.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Double post. But I wanted Lucas to see his no 8 in action. Hope he's not mad I sent him a rubber check..lol
I've got restores from a couple LJs now. It's cool to see how everybody does it. 









Actually I prefer a no.8 to a no.7. for most tasks. Worked pretty well on my bench legs. Only had to pull out the white oak slayer (LN 4-1/2 with HAF) a couple times.


----------



## lathu

It's simple.The tool works well.It looks very different.


----------



## BillyD3152

Do any of you guys sell your planes after the restorations?


----------



## CampD

I wanted to be all 3s post


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Billy- I do sometimes. I have a no. 8 on ebay right now that this one replaced.

I know DonW sells them on his website. LukieB does here or ebay. I've also bought some from LJ Dan.
If there's something your after…just ask on here. Most guys would just as soon leave feebay out of it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Red, once you go with ole' Heft and Hubris it's hard to find reason to reach for a #7…

Congrats, CampD, on being 'all three.'

Billy, DonW sells planes for sure


----------



## JayT

Billy, in addition to those that Red listed sikrap sells some and I've sold a few and have several more that will be listed once I have time to finish restorations.

If you are looking for a particular plane, throw it out there and if someone has one available, they will certainly pipe up.


----------



## Mosquito

I'll have to get a shot comparing the jointer I made to my #8… it's quite a bit bigger lol


----------



## WayneC

What would you call it a #14? #15? Lol.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, if a #7 is 22" and a #8 is 24" and we continue that trend, it'd be a #12. 32" long, and roughly 3.5" tall for the body, and 3" wide.

Reminds me I need to get some more "overall" shots. Only ones I have of the whole thing are when it's sitting in a pile of shavings lol


----------



## WayneC

Would be fun to do a side by side with a #1. I did that one time with my #8.


----------



## Mosquito

That would be cool… anyone want to send me a #1?


----------



## donwilwol

I should do the #1 side by side with my 36".


----------



## WayneC

Better yet. (lol) I found a copy of the photo.


----------



## mochoa

Wayne do you use that edge trimming plane much? Jim Toplin seems to give it a lot of use in his book.


----------



## JayT

Now that makes me want to do a pic with my #34 and #101.


----------



## donwilwol

How about my coopers plane and my #1?


----------



## terryR

How about a lil Veritas inset plane on top of a Sargent 3428 tranny?


----------



## Mosquito

There you go Don.

I do have a #101 … hmmm lol


----------



## WayneC

Not used the edge trimming plane beyond playing with it some.


----------



## donwilwol

could line up the 101, 102, and 103 along side the beast.


----------



## WayneC

If you all are wanting to get extreme, I have some of those tiny LV planes.


----------



## WhoMe

Don, Went back and looked at those Wooden T+G planes. Initially I was pretty sure they were a matching set but was not 100%. After looking again, there a matching set of W.M Blair & Co. #75 T+G planes.
Ended up getting them for $35. Tried for $30 but was a no go. 



























Tried looking up the name to see if I could find anything on Google but came up blank on tools. Anyone out there have any leads? Just curious as to any lineage/dates. From everything I have read, wooden moulding planes seemed to go away in the late 1800's. Is that about right or did they go into the 1900's?

Now, other than evaporust for the metal, how does one go and rehab these? Not looking for perfect but a clean up and sharpening…


----------



## WhoMe

And I know this is not hand plane related but thought it was funny. I left handed, maybe I should get these and throw away all my other right hand drills… I don't know how I ever drilled a hole before.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd have choked up $35 for those. They look great.


----------



## donwilwol

Picked up a wood Gage and a metal Gage, both the #5 size. Never had one before. I also picked up a #4 size Goodall with a similar setup. Plus a #45 in the box with blade. The #45 I'll resell.


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne that#1 looks like a baby compared to that#8. It actually looks cute.

Yea Don, I couldn't get them out of my head since I saw them. I'm glad that antique store doesn't get much in the way of rust binders. That is the same place I got that type 11 #10 for $18. Unfortunately that place doesn't get much good rust there.

So when people rehab their wood planes do they use blo on the wood?


----------



## Tugboater78

BLO,wax, Murphy oil soap?


----------



## WayneC

soak in BLO if dried out.

#1s are cute in general.


----------



## bandit571

Cute little bugger?









My $1 Stanley #103 with a SW iron, no less. Test track is some old oak.









and, next to a Stanley #110….

not all that bad a little plane…..


----------



## jmartel

WhoMe: Those left hand drill bits are very useful for when you have a bolt that the head breaks off. If you use a left hand drill bit when you drill a pilot hole for an EZout, sometimes the force from the drill and the heat from drilling is enough to break it loose and back it out enough to get some pliers on it. If you use a righthand drill bit, it will make the bolt stick worse.


----------



## WhoMe

Hmmm, and I thought they were catering to the left handed minority..lolol
J, never thought of that. I just learned something useful. And since these were at harbor freight. If I ever need something like that,I know where to get them. Good thing all modern drills are reversible.

Hmmm, I wonder if the could be used on reversing wood grain….. ;-)


----------



## LukieB

Red, thanks for the action shots …and the rubber check.

And I totally agree with your statement about leaving fee-bay out….I don't have anything listed right now, but I have about a dozen restores nearing completion that will be listed soon. Anybody sees anything they want, shoot me a PM and I'll haggle and be reasonable on price.

Been busy working on some replacement totes, they came out really nice. I will post some pics as soon as I get some finish on this last one….


----------



## pjped

I recently picked this up from The Best Things. Takes a nice thick shaving with the grain.


----------



## pjped

Toolbox Jack with HSS iron. (Kunz) very little backlash, maybe tuned by previous owner?


----------



## LukieB

Cherry, maple, and walnut. I made them all to match knobs I turned back when I had Shep's lathe. I dyed the walnut one with some trans-tint to match the color to the knob a little better. I wasn't real happy with the color. It came out darker than I wanted, but mission accomplished. They're both equally dark, LOL

The cherry…










A couple in hard maple(really hard, these came from a scrap piece with a big ugly knot between em, and shaping/sanding them was kind of a bitch) but they've got some nice figure and look pretty sweet in the sun…










And the whole gang….


----------



## JayT

Sweet totes, Lukie! Those maple ones have stunning grain.

Pete, is that woodie a rebate plane? Whatever it is, it looks cool.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, Lucas those look top notch.


----------



## chrisstef

+1 Shane


----------



## Ripthorn

Here's a hand plane for those of you too lazy to actually push it:

plane


----------



## CL810

*LukieB* those totes are incredible! You need too make some wood planes. Master skills on display!


----------



## terryR

Lucas, those totes are fantastic! You do very nice work, and have a great eye for the figure in the wood!


----------



## WayneC

Wonderful totes. They look really great Lucas.

Looked all over for a #6 parts plane today. No luck. 10-12 antique stores and very few planes. One of those days.

Found a small saw and another Disston #3 saw vice. Since the vice was not too much picked it up.


----------



## jmartel

I've got a No.6. You can't have it though, unless you give me a No.7 in trade.


----------



## pjped

LukieB, those maple totes are brilliant! Wow what grain, great shape as well. -pete


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Alright Lucas….nuff blowin smoke up your arse. Your restores are top notch. Leave feebay out and post them on the "Sell or swap" forum to begin with. Let feebay be a backup. Don't be bashful about your prices. I can't be the only one willing to pay respectable cash for someone else to do the dirty work….let alone, top quality work. 
Anybody who has restored a plane knows its a labor of love. I average a solid $4 an hour when I do them

Anyway. My 2cents. More porn from LukieB's no 8:


----------



## WayneC

Sweet to see it in action Red.

jmartel, I'm looking for parts planes for a couple of restores I am working on.  Was looking for 6's because they are less expensive than 7's (and 4 1/2s). I also need a #8 lever cap. Preferably with "Stanley" on it. That one is probably a long hunt.

I'm kicking myself for not buying a pair of really nice wood T&G planes this am. Buy it now at $35. They were just listed and did not last 10 minutes. I also saw a type 1 #8 Bedrock go for $100 this am buy it now.


----------



## jmartel

Oh I know. That was my reasoning for buying the No.6 myself. 7's and 8's were going for significantly more expensive on Ebay, and I got my No. 6 for about $35 shipped I believe.


----------



## WayneC

I'm restoring a pair of 4 1/2s and was looking for parts. I'll look again next weekend. You never know.


----------



## terryR

Huh? We have a 'Sell or Swap' forum already? Jeez, where have I been? LOL

+100 to bypassing eBay for hand tools. I've purchased a few from Yoda…5.5, 7, and 18…and they are my go-to friends!

So, who has a Stanley SW No.4 1/2 they need to get rid of? Clean, dirty, rusty, doesn't matter…


----------



## LukieB

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. Red is right, it is a labor of love, $4 an hour sounds about right, LOL


----------



## WayneC

You make that much on a restore?


----------



## WayneC

Anyone played with floats? I'm wondering how effective they are. Worth $60 a pop?















http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?cat=534


----------



## thedude50

I am looking for a pair of tabletop or rule joint planes. If anyone has a lead on these please pm me.


----------



## DanKrager

Hey Dude! Good to see you're still kicking. Does it have to be a pair?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIR-OF-EARLY-18TH-CENTURY-RULE-JOINT-PLANES-VERY-RARE-AMERICAN-BIRCH-/221183114585?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337f8a7d59
DanK


----------



## bandit571

major league clean-up and sharpen today….17 planes cleaned up, 17 irons sharpened up..

That includes four block planes….


----------



## smokie

A good friend of mine had a #4 and a#7 he got from his father in law wayyyy back when. He hasn't used them in about 30 yrs. So he gave them to me with the understanding he gets them back if he wants them. He's my 
age ….I think it's a safe bet. (I hope)
The tote is damaged on the end so I guess I'll have a bash at making a new one.


----------



## donwilwol

Excellent work ringing them back Mark.


----------



## WayneC

Well done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ran across a new kind of lever cap today…


----------



## DanKrager

He's gonna want them back if he sees them in that restored condition! Nicely done!

Smitty, that is unusual. I've really got to get out more and do some rust hunting. You're finding spots…
DanK


----------



## smokie

Don and anyone else out there. I'm kinda bumfuzzled. All the planes I have including the #7 have a Stanley stamp on the cap except the #7. It's totally blank. What's up with that? I thought that was an industry standard? It does say Bailey on the front of the toe and "Made in CAN." in the middle.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mark, it's the age that guides presence of the Stanley lever cap or not.

Give this a gander…


----------



## palaswood

pre 1925 lever caps had no stamp, at least for no 4. probably goes for 7 as well.


----------



## waho6o9

Mighty fine work Mark.


----------



## WhoMe

Mark, really nice restores there. The #7 looks to be a type 11 or older from what I can see. At least with the low knob which puts it at 1918 or earlier based on the site below. 
Here is another site on typing your planes. Stanley plane typing.

I agree with Dan, you did too good of a job restoring them. That friend of yours will surely want them back when he sees them. You might want to hide them when he comes over…lol

Dang Bandit, that is a LOT of work….

Smitty, so if you use that plane hard, does it smell like burning rubber. Does it leave skid marks on the wood????


----------



## WhoMe

Pulled out the ol' "Heft and Huburis" #8 last night. 
Took some 4/4 cherry, split it to make some 1/4"+ thick pieces for a small project. Cut most with the table saw then did the hand saw to split the remaining. Then used my #3 and #8 to smooth the pieces nice and Flat.
Got a bit of a workout with that #8. But it was SOOOOOO much FUN…. As evidenced by all the curlies that did not fall on the floor.

Note my makeshift workbench and plane stop. It is too tall for plane work but it did what it needed to.


----------



## bandit571

17 planes, and still missed a couple! Had all day to meself, so….

started a rip saw resharpening as well, until I started to see double….

Checking some of the irons yesterday: 2 SW ones, 2 M-F irons with the V logo and one with the size of the iron. 
One iron had a shark on it, might be a Berg? A few Dunlap stamped ones, and a couple Craftsman stamps.

The SW irons were one a Four Square junior jack, and a Stanley #103. The #110 only had a "Stanley" in a box.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

WhoMe, planing on a cast iron table saw is incredibly manly activity. Considerable guts there… My luck I'd slip up and take a huge chip from the cutting iron *then* drop the plane on the floor…


----------



## donwilwol

A good weekend of rust hunting http://lumberjocks.com/topics/52549 but I have a question on one I passed on
it was rusty and missing the lever cap, cap and iron. A flat side like a 605. No markings on the sole except on the front toe. I think it was made in us or something non descript. The lateral adjuster was folded like a Sargent vbm. Any idea what it might have been?


----------



## bandit571

V&B since they seem to mimic Bedrocks?


----------



## JayT

Also thinking Vaughan & Bushnell. They are the only other manufacturer I have seen that did flat sides. The 900 series are marked "Drop Forged" on the toe, as they are steel, not cast iron. Adjusters are folded, you might take a look at this one and see if there are similarities.

Edit: I think the 700 series also had flat sides, but with different markings and parts. I didn't have any luck on a quick search finding a pic. Edit2: Here is a decent pic of a 704. Very similar to the 900 series in look.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd say v & b is it. Thanks …..


----------



## WayneC

Great haul Don. You have some work ahead of you. 

On the V&V do they have a Bedrock style frog or are the modeled after the conventional Stanley design?

I was weak this morning and purchased a buy it now 604 1/2. Leaves a 605 1/2, 604 1/2 and a 607 on the bedrock style list.


----------



## donwilwol

I've been working real hard to resist the ebay buys and stick with in the wild finds. I have done pretty well but I slip on occasion as well.

I'm excited about the pre-laterals, especially the Sargent. Pre-lateral sargents are hard to find.


----------



## JayT

Wayne, the V&B's are based on the Bedrock frog. Machined a bit different so there is not full contact between frog and base, but there is no mistaking the ancestry. Here is an LJ thread with a pic of the base.

Congrats on the 604-1/2. Good luck on finding the others. I'm down to looking for a 603 & 602 to complete my roundy set.


----------



## BTimmons

Since it was just mentioned, is there a notable difference in planes with soles made from cast iron as opposed to steel? And how would one tell the difference?


----------



## JayT

is there a notable difference in planes with soles made from cast iron as opposed to steel?

In my limited experience ….............. Only when you drop them!

Edit: For the record, I'm not recommending that as a way to tell the difference, either.


----------



## donwilwol

cast was easier to make (reproduce), that's why it was used more often.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The block planes made of steel are literally bent metal, very easy to tell. I have a S18 block as well as a #205 that are steel.










The 'drop forged' distinction w/ bench planes must be different in some way from the 'malleable iron' used in modern day LN planes, for example. There's no difference to my eye in appearance there. I defer to JayT's experience (and others) with the V&Bs as I've not seen one in the flesh.


----------



## JayT

Where's Dan at when you need him? He's got a pretty extensive collection of V&B's and would have much better insights.

Honestly, I can't tell the difference by looking, but again I only have two V&B's-one cast and a drop forged steel 904, hence the "limited experience". Fully stripped, there might be some telltale signs of the drop forging process, but not with japanning on.

My gut instinct tells me the steel, in addition to being able to survive a drop onto a concrete floor, probably wears better than the cast iron. It is certainly a bit more difficult to flatten. However, the amount of use a plane would have to get in order to really notice the difference will far exceed my lifetime use as a hobbyist.


----------



## BTimmons

Yeah, I figured the cast iron would be more likely to shatter if dropped on concrete. Good stuff, guys. Thanks for satiating the curiosity.


----------



## TerryDowning

A while back someone posted a link to a jointer plane fence. I said it was too expensive and would make my own. So I did.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/88507


----------



## WayneC

Just saw it Terry. Well done.


----------



## BillyD3152

thanks for info


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Terry


----------



## 33706

*DonW: * Here's some pics of my #5-sized *V&B* plane for comparison:














































The toe is imprinted" Drop Forged", otherwise no markings on the body. This one has a 'Marsh, Rockford Ill. cutter which may be a replacement.
Hope this helps!


----------



## 33706

Smitty: I want one of those 'Firestone' planes… or caps..for my oddball #3 and #4 collection!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

PK, rats. It's in Council Bluffs, IA and will have to wait until my return. It's certainly an oddball…


----------



## donwilwol

thanks poopiekat, that's definitely what it was. They were asking $20, the tote, lever cap, cap and iron was missing and it was badly rusted. I left it were it was.


----------



## WayneC

Lol. Wow Don from the photos I was beginning to think you did not leave anything behind. 

Actually looks like you live I'm an area with lots of good hunting.


----------



## 33706

*DonW:* mine was pretty bad when I got it, but complete. It's a joy to use, definitely my #5-sized pride and joy. *Smitty: * Yeah, I'll get me one someday, this Firestone is the one plane I get sniped on every time on eBay… must be the Nascar crossover angle? I want one each of every weirdo #3 and #4.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, I wish I knew someone in Council Bluffs, IA who could pick it up…..


----------



## SamuelP

I wanted to offer here first.

I have a 605C roundside with a brazed frog and about 7% jappaning and a 605 flat side in great condition with 94% of the jappaning. I also repaired 3 small cracks at the base if the knob.

$95 shipped in the continental for the 605C and $115 shiped for the 605.









Just pm me.


----------



## 33706

I wonder if those cracks you repaired are in the metal or the wood?


----------



## SamuelP

Wood. Just a little super glue to stablize. I dont do metal repair.
And a correction. The 605Cthe with the brazed frog is $80.


----------



## bandit571

#$#@@# dial-up!









all cleaned up and ready to go to work again









almost the whole famn damily, the #31 was out and about..


----------



## palaswood

Bandit - those pics border on the pornographic. yes I went there. sweeeet collection


----------



## WayneC

Very nice bandit.

Sam. Did you also post in the swap section? People are always looking for bedrocks.


----------



## WhoMe

Smitty, makin' do with what I have. I have actually gotten good at figuring out how NOT to do just what you are talking about. Learned the hard way on an older no-name #4. Bonked it quite a few times and hit the cast iron a couple before learning how to clamp things better. 
No fear this time. But it was sure fun making all those shavings. 
A better workbench is in the future sometime. It will be one of those table saw carts with a router table and a WW vise to start. Then eventually a split rubo is the plan.


----------



## lathu

Put the picture in #34 and #101.I want to see this picture.


----------



## bandit571

One more look?









Family reunion?


----------



## WayneC

Mating season? By next week there will be twice as many?


----------



## WayneC

Will it sell?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/rare-stanley-plane-no-164-for-the-serious-collector/281151312278?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D17215%26meid%3D703480417177745495%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D8039%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D190886181318%26#ht_45wt_1255


----------



## chrisstef

Maybe it it comes with a months mortgage payment.


----------



## theoldfart

Nucking Futs, worse for the idiot that pays it!


----------



## lysdexic

*Smitty*- dont TheOldFart deter you. It is the plane of your dreams.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, same thing my wife said when I showed it to her…


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I double dare ya'!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scotty buys my LN #164 and I have a starting point. Then sell a #5 T14 w/ Decal, a #6 T14 w/ Decal and a #7 T14 with decal and I have a little more than a $1K to go. Hmmmm… If I could get a dozen LJs to kick in $100 each, I'd be there!

Now to put this plan into action…


----------



## theoldfart

Yer doin' it!
Someday someone will explain the pluses and minuses of a type xyz over type zyx.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't know if today is someday, but I'll take a run at it…

Each 'type' within the bench planes series has a unique set of attributes, as you probably know. Most of them are truly personal preference, like high knob vs. low knob or plain lever cap vs. notched rectangle. Others can be real discriminators, like the types that note the introduction of the lateral adjustment lever or even frog adjustment screw. Mostly, though, it's shorthand to describe a particular bench plane. If the reader knows the types reasonably well, it's pretty easy to get an accurate mental picture of the plane without a picture…

In my case, there are essentially three Types of bench planes that carried the SW irons as original: 12, 13 and 14 (with some carry-over of stock for 15s). 12s are not common, but 13s and 14s are fairly easy to find. Those also had the decals. So I have mostly 13 and 14 'types' of bench planes.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Smitty, I seem to have a one of each situation. Most interesting is a 7 w/ 10 casting and a type 9 frog. Also a war type 5


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And there are definitely overlaps! These aren't my words, but Stanley didn't know their work would be typed a hundred years after the fact of making planes. They used stock that was available until it was depleted. Irons, boxes, frogs, totes, etc. all got mixed sometimes. If it fit, it was good.


----------



## donwilwol

type xyz over type zyx

its also a way to describe the age, type 1 being the oldest.


----------



## theoldfart

My question could have been worded better. What I was looking for was types as related to performance/durability/ longevity. I can see a huge difference in frogs, but what about the castings and the rest?


----------



## donwilwol

even with performace its a matter of personal preference. type 1-4 do not have a lateral adjuster. Although that doesn't bother me, they are expensive and are pretty much left to the collector side of me. Some say quality went down after type 16, and in some ways they are correct, but a 17-19 can still be a good user.

Type 5-9 didn't have a frog adjustment screw. So if a frog adjustment screw is a must for top performance in your mind, that would be a consideration.

Type 12 and up had high knobs. Some prefer high knobs, some prefer low knobs for comfort.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks guys


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Durable / long lasting, pick any of them. All will be around about as long as cockroaches and Cher if you ask me.

Performance. That was touched on but not nailed.

There's consensus that frog and lateral adjusters are each worthy. So get planes of types that include those. The frog adjustment screw did go away some time after WWII, so there's a window (don't know it off the top of my head). Lateral adjusters went from three piece to one piece of bent metal.

Some also say older irons are better.


----------



## WayneC

I'm a fan of frog adjustment and low knobs, so for Bailey style planes I like type 11's. I also like the ability to to adjust the mouth without removing the blade. More so than low knobs vs. high nob discussion so I am now standardizing on square side Bedrock style planes. It is really a personal choice.

To hit the durable / long lasting perspective, I would suggest staying to WW2 planes or earlier.

A plane is just a holder for a blade, I would agree with Smitty that older irons are better. Also, some of the new aftermarket blades are quite nice. So good solid heavy bed that is easy to adjust holding a quality iron.


----------



## WayneC

Also I would add comfortable to use. How big are your hands? Do you like heavy or light planes?


----------



## Ripthorn

Smitty - I think there was a comedian some 15 years back or something that said after the world is torched by thermonuclear war, the only living things to survive will be cockroaches and Cher.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brian, I believe you're right. And the comedy was adding Cher, because (I think) originally it was cockroaches and Hostess Twinkies. lol

(Apparently there were so many preservatives added to those things they'd last forever.)


----------



## WayneC

I was assuming that Cher and the cockroaches would rely on twinkies as their main source of food.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

lol


----------



## theoldfart

Never eat a Twinkie again!


----------



## donwilwol

I'm in need of a V logo #5 1/2 iron if anyone has one they'd be willing to part with.


----------



## TerryDowning

speaking of frog adjustment screws and adjusting the mouth with the iron still in. I am assuming that the frog screws need tight enough to keep the frog from moving around but loose enough to allow the frog adjustment screw to do its job. Similar to the lever adjuster is this correct?


----------



## donwilwol

On a bedrock (flat side) style, the frog screws are beside the adjustment screw, so you loosen the frog, adjust the iron and tighten the frog back down.


----------



## WayneC

There are two screws to tighten the frog and one to adjust it. Loosen the two screws that secure the frog and use the adjustment screw to move the frog forward and back. This can be done without removing the lever cap and blade.

Some illustrations here.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan15.htm

Scroll down to instructions

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1261


----------



## WayneC

Looks like Don posted while I was making my post.


----------



## JayT

TerryD, adjusting frogs on which models? For flat sided Bedrocks, Don and Wayne have you covered. For Baileys and early Bedrocks, you want the two frog screws to be tight, you shouldn't be able to move the frog with the rear screw. If they are loose enough to move the frog, you are just asking for chatter.

What the frog adjustment screw does is allow much better control. Take the lever cap and iron off, loosen the hold down screws, use the rear screw to adjust mouth opening, tighten the hold down screws and reinstall the iron and cap. If you've ever tried to close up the mouth just 1/32" on a type 9 or earlier (those without the frog adjustment screw), you know the frustration of trying to get it set just right.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ JayT nailed it with the pre-T9s, AND just about every 'other branded' plane from the 50s-fwd. What an exercise in frustration. Turn one frog screw, the frog jumps askew. Lather, rinse, repeat ad nauseum.


----------



## theoldfart

Just got one type nine frog, all the others have adjusters. found this:
http://www.antique-used-tools.com/Bailey4_5FrogCompare.jpg


----------



## WayneC

This video has a good view of the square side Bedrock Frog design.


----------



## WayneC

These are pretty. Not excited about the asking price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-COLLECTION-OF-SHAWS-PATENT-PLANES-/300950818861?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item461211102d#ht_1180wt_1255


----------



## ShaneA

When I was first exposed to the sickness and this thread a couple of years ago, I found setting up the frog and mouth opening et all an exercise in frustration. W/O experience in "knowing what your doing" I did and still do find the flat side Bedrocks waaay easier to dial in. When I was buying up planes displaying hoarding tendencies, rehabbing and trying to set up lots of planes at once with out much of a clue, I was really digging the ease of the Bedrock planes. I think they look cool and are my preference. Not saying they are better, or worth the price difference. Just found them a bit easier to drive successfully for a beginner. To an old plane pro the frog adjustment may be trivial. But to me, it allowed me to get to gossamer easier. Just wish they were cheaper…just sayin'


----------



## TerryDowning

Ya see, this is why I ask questions.

JayT and smitty nailed it. No rock planes in my family just bailey style and MF. I'll make the required adjustments this evening (if I can get in the shop without melting 105 right now)

BTW, thanks all for viewing and commenting on my fence project. It actually made the front page and a Daily Top Three (My first!)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"till do find the flat side Bedrocks waaay easier to dial in"

SShhh…don't tell them how great the bedrocks are. There's enough people driving up the prices already;-)

Kidding aside. Regarding today's conversation. If you can purchase/refurbish 4 or 5 vintage planes, and not get caught up in the history, nostalgia, and just overall awesomeness of using a tool that a craftsman used a century ago. If you can do that, and not want to collect a whole set of the type(s) that you love…...well, then your a better man than me.

But I'm still not payin' 360 bones for a 604-1/2…and Wayne….you suck.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How about a before and after. #5 T11, $3:










Cleaned up, no paint or polish, but DW-repaired tote:










My pair of T11s, #5 and #5C:


----------



## WayneC

Nice cleanup. Love the look of T11s. Good example of what $3 will get you if you're patient.


----------



## Mosquito

Wayne, at least the shipping is reasonable? lol

Though for the price, again with the no free shipping


----------



## donwilwol

^I'm thinking that was $3 well spent.


----------



## WayneC

Shipping can be an issue. Why I love flea markets and antique stores. Though I did buy 2 eBay planes this week.


----------



## donwilwol

For the deer hunters out there I relate it to buck fever. If you've got a deer in your sites, and your heart isn't racing and your breath short, you shouldn't be deer hunting. If you pick up a pre-lateral plane, assuming its a #4, and you wipe the dust to find a #409 under it, and the guy says, $10 for that plane, and your heart isn't racing and your breath short, you shouldn't be rust hunting.


----------



## WayneC

The thrill of the hunt. You never know what will turn up.


----------



## Tugboater78

Don W I also could use a V logo 5.5 blade for my t11, it currently has a SW iron, but no biggie


----------



## donwilwol

Justin, you find one first and I'll trade the new Hock that's in mine for it.


----------



## Tugboater78

I will keep an eye out for sure! Your the king on finding rare things though!


----------



## WayneC

Hmmm. A V 5.5 for a Hock.


----------



## donwilwol

I love the Hock, but the 5.5 is the only one of the complete set of type 11's without a v logo. The collector force has grown stronger.


----------



## ShaneA

Is a 5 1/2 measuring 2 3/8?


----------



## WayneC

I'm using hocks in my planes. Have originals set aside and return them to the plane if I upgrade. I probably have a v 5.5 blade in one of the 5.5s set back for restore. Not sure though. In Texas on business till Thursday night.


----------



## WayneC

Width depends on age.


----------



## donwilwol

type 11 is 2 1/4" I believe (I know mine is). I had to grind the hock down.


----------



## WayneC

From B&G

#5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W (2 3/8" 1939 on), 6 3/4lbs, 1898-1958.


----------



## WayneC

I'm on my phone so kind of a pain to post.


----------



## Tugboater78

My t13 and t11 are both 2 1/4", Don has seen them both hah, btw they both workin like a charm.


----------



## ShaneA

Damn, I don't have one in a V logo. Got a pitted one with the Pat Apl 1992, and I mean pitted…had to get a Hock to replace it. Apparently at that time he made those 2 1/4" "out in his shop". It was no where near flat on the back. Kind of disappointing actually.


----------



## JayT

*lathu*, ask and you shall receive.

The long and short of Stanley plane manufacturing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Only T13s:


----------



## WayneC

Handsome group.


----------



## DonBroussard

Smitty-Nice calendar shot of the family. They look good with the tall knobs all lined up like soldiers in formation.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I heart that photo Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, fellas. All but the #8 are smoothers, then of course there's a #5 1/4 hiding in there, which is essentially a long #3…

If anyone reading this hearts T14s, let me know. I may be ready to part with 5, 6 and 7 versions, all original and decal'd.


----------



## Mosquito

I know I have a 2-1/4" 5-1/2 V logo iron, but then it would be the only T11 I have with out a V logo (despite having an IBC iron in the 5-1/2)


----------



## lysdexic

Don, I looked at my v logos. Thought for sure i had one for you. It reminded my that the only T-11 I have without v logo is, in fact, my 5 1/2. I have a few 2 3/8" v logos but no 2 1/4". Bummer.

So, I am in the same boat as you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty, you goin' all T13 on us. The scandal


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Red, likely not. Just don't use them. The T11 jacks are all I need shy of the #8. Oh, and there's a #5 1/2, orange frog too.


----------



## lysdexic

If anyone is ever interested in a WoodRiver #4 V3 let me know. It was the very first plane I bought but never use it.


----------



## chrisstef

Funny, when I was over at Brass City last week BHog had me looking for a V logo for a 4 1/2. Walt was telling me that the V logo for the fractionals is a really tough iron to find. He didn't even have any. But he did hook it up with a Victor iron and a SW iron.

I have no other plane information or usage stories to tell. Ive been shop deficient lately. I wanna smooth something.


----------



## WayneC

I'll have to add them to my buy list when I am out and about. Been passing parts by.


----------



## chrisstef

Sargent 4306 low angle block …. anyone got any first hand user information? Got my eye on one for $30 … its rusty but no crack and its all there. I could use a solid low angle user.

Edit - also thoughts on price? I think its fair at $30 out the door. Kind of an odd ball. Eff it im buying it. No shop time don't mean i cant buy tools!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm sure Don has one. Mine is a Craftsman (Sargent) #4307 derivative and I really like it. Knuckle cap, is it, with adjustable mouth?

One thing to look for is a lateral adjuster; it's riveted to the iron if it has one, and is kinda nice to have but not critical. And there are two kinds of depth adjuster wheels on blocks: horizontal and vertical. It's personal preference which you prefer.


----------



## chrisstef

Smit - its got the knuckle cap and what appears to be an adjustable mouth but no adjustment lever for the mouth. Its got the lat adjuster and the vertical depth adjuster. Pretty crusty.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## donwilwol

4306


----------



## chrisstef

me likey Don … i think shes comin home to papa. Ebay cherry poppage …. scary stuff.


----------



## donwilwol

What's the back of that look like Stef. I think maybe you've got an early Stanley with a Sargent knuckle.

EDIT.
Actually I think its a type 1 base with a type 2 cap. Kind of cool actually.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Doesn't look like the typical Sargent mouth adjuster…


----------



## chrisstef

It looks like the back end of a Stanley. Y'all might be right. Bought it anyway lol.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Regrets in advance if LJs turns the image (it didn't, huzzah!), but derivatives pic below. Sargent in front, Craftsman in the back.










Note the mouth adjuster.


----------



## donwilwol

So the iron is upside down and the lat is reversed. I think its a type 1 Sargent base, not a stanley. What does the logo on the iron look like?


----------



## chrisstef

Yea i don't see any mouth adjuster at all on this one Stanley, sargent, or otherwise. Not a huge deal for me, once i get it set that's where she's stayin. I needed a little rust therapy this morning after landing 6 jobs in 2 weeks and trying to figure out how in the world we're gonna staff them all.


----------



## chrisstef

No pics of the irons logo Yoda …. that's gonna have to wait until Monday-ish when it hits my doorstep.


----------



## donwilwol

it needs some TLC. But you'll be happy with it, and if not, I know at least 2 guys that will take it off your hands.


----------



## chrisstef

TLC required for sure but it'll be a cool little project. Ive got a low angle frankenbucket made up of footprint and made in England Stanley parts that leaves a bit to be desired so i figure what the hell ive spent $30 on stuff that wouldn't provide half the fun this will.

As always amigos i appreciate your knowledge and insight. Now ive gotta wait 3-5 days for this thing. Hoping its 3 considering its only a state away in New York ….

I finally beat ya to the punch on some local to you stuff Don … TAKE THAT!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, the front edge of the block, in the first picture, sure looks to have an adjustable plate built in (?)

EDIT: Early Sargents had just the brass knob as adjuster, as in, loosen / move / tighten?


----------



## chrisstef

Yes it does Smitty.

EDIT - Also - paypal question. Im $0.09 short on my transaction here, will it suck it out of my bank account or should i transfer funds?


----------



## donwilwol

loosen / move / tighten?

that's correct, both the early Sargent and Stanleys (some) were like that.


----------



## donwilwol

I wasn't aware that breaking it made it more valuable.


----------



## WayneC

At least they are picking up the cost of shipping.


----------



## chrisstef

If that's the case im gonna just cut off one of the cleats holding up my plane till. Im a makes me some monies!


----------



## WayneC

Be sure to soak them well and leave them out all winter. It will make them all the more rare.


----------



## Tugboater78

Criss they will draw an echeck..which takes longer..


----------



## bandit571

Question for the Gurus:

Have a cap iron for a block plane ( $0,50buy) that has an area for a decal inset in it. Looks like a normal cap iron for a 220 style plane, just a hair smaller. on the back of this cap: "X" and a "9" are stamped, and down near the edge is a "G"331" or a "O" with an x inside it, with a -351. Ring any bells









will try a close-up









front view, and a back view









Ring any bells? I doubt it came with the Stanley #18-1/4 base that was also on the yard sale table, but didn't see and other parts laying around


----------



## chrisstef

I think the G's are made in England's Bandito


----------



## bandit571

LSY: Do you mean a WR #4 V3 like this one?









I use mine quite a bit as a "finishing smoohter" instead of sanding things down. Once it got the correct chipbreaker for the V3, worked right out of the box…


----------



## palaswood

Thats a nice plane Bandit, and I've heard many times that a smoothing plane replaces sanding. But what grit would you compare it to? 150? 220? I like to go to 400 so after planing I would think I would finish up with sandpaper still. Are you saying that even that isnt necessary when planing with a sharp iron on a properly tuned plane?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Joseph, you really need to get bit by the planing bug! 

A well-tuned smoother can leave faces and edges so smooth they'll be waxy to the touch. Depending on the wood, the surface will reflect light and images (there have been pics on this Epic Thread of the latter).

I don't know what grit of sandpaper does that (600? 1200?), but when you first get such results w/ your plane, smiles all day…


----------



## JayT

palaswood, the only time I sand after finishing with a smoothing plane is if I am staining. The finish left by the plane is so smooth that the stain has a hard time soaking in, so I rough up the surface with 400 grit to expose the ends of the wood fibers so the stain can penetrate.

Edit: Thinking it over, I would say the finish is most similar to when I have polished some exotics up to 1500 grit.


----------



## lysdexic

Bandit - yepper. That is the one.


----------



## TerryDowning

You just can't compare the waxy lustrous finish of a well smoothed board to any abrasive grit. period.

I do wood turning as well and often run through very fine grits 2000 Plus, and on into the micro mesh grades those finishes are not even close to what a well tuned smoother leaves behind. When turning the raw wood I usually stop at around 600 then switch to burnishing to bring up the luster.

The word here is chatoyance A well tuned plane or scarpers leave this lustrous chatoyant surface without the use of dusty expensive consumables.

These aren't the best example, but hopefully you get the Idea. No special lighting was used. Taken with an IPhone.

NOTE: No sand paper was harmed in the photographing of this project.

















The wood is almost as reflective as the metal on the plane. There is no finish on this wood either. Not even oil yet.


----------



## donwilwol

I think you'd need to wet sand to get a similar surface to a sharp plane


----------



## palaswood

So I have been dreaming about this day for days now, and its finally here. My VERY FIRST vintage (or otherwise) hand plane. (I've only ever used my 7" block plane from Ace Hardware, so…yeah).

It's a Stanley Type 13 #4C - got it and a handyman for $25 BIN, +shipping.


























Can't wait to put it to use!


----------



## WayneC

Very nice. Good choice.


----------



## WayneC

Anyone need a 60 1/2.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clean-Stanley-Low-Angle-No-601-2-Block-Plane-With-Adjustable-Throat-/161090637069?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2581c00d0d#ht_28wt_1255


----------



## BigRedKnothead

palaswood- Great plane. One of my favs.


----------



## SamuelP

I have a type 14 #3 my dad gave to me. I usually do not like the 14s but my dad gave it to me. I reqch for it often.


----------



## Wally331

My infill is finally coming along, need to finish up my lever cap and then comes a whole heck of lapping and sanding everything to a nice sheen.


----------



## chrisstef

Well damn Wally. Whats the sole?


----------



## donwilwol

that's going to be a fine looking piece right there Wally !!


----------



## LoriF

@ WayneC It's sold.


----------



## WayneC

Nice Wally.

Did you get it Lori? I did not think it would last too long.


----------



## LoriF

WayneC

No I didn't but I sure appreciate the heads ups.


----------



## chrisstef

Bummer ^

Gotta be quick on the draw with the good ones.


----------



## WayneC

Very quick. I missed a nice $100 608 type one Bedrock plane by about a minute or two the other day. I try to check the newly listed buy it now items on a regular basis looking for steals.


----------



## bandit571

More mystery tems:

On the sole of that #18-1/4 was a large hollow area behind the mouth, so, I started to flatten the sole.

OK, so far..

Cleaned the mess off, found seven grooves running nice and straight from just after the toe all the way to the heel.

WTF have I got here?

Almost like a #181/4c? There is a space between the front edge and the grooves, just like a bench plane.
The seven grooves run all the way through the mouth area, and most stop just short of the heel, two do go on through. Sole has a big hollow right behind the mouth opening, and has some pitting as well.









Might try later to get a photo of the grooves, but it will need a sharpie to make them stand out for the camera.

Hardware on the base is nickel-plated, not brass. No adjustable mouth. Base is 2" wide, by 6-3/8" long.









Two set of casting numbers: has a "C 9" and a "C 4" on either side of the cap iron bolt. STANLEY across the front, ahead of the knob. "Made in USA" cast ahead of the adjuster stud.

Only paid a dollar for this base….


----------



## WayneC

Not bad for a buck. Never seen grooves on a block plane so no idea there. I would be interested in seeing the photos. Are you going to repaint the body?


----------



## Tugboater78

WayneC thanka for the heads up on that 60 1/2

Lori sorry for snagging it, been lookin for one of those for a whilr so i jumped on it quick


----------



## bandit571

OK, got the camera back out, and a Sharpie. First without the sharpie









(begining to think someone used a regular sand blaster on this) and with the sharpie to trace out the "traces"









Pitting , or sand blast marks aren't just on the sole









This is a rough, bare cast iron body. There is a small ramp machined where the iron would rest at the mouth. 
Looks like time for some Rustoleum Black?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My first shot at using hand planes for a refinishing project. They're removing the shellac from this butternut pie safe pretty efficiently. Anything to eliminate more sanding.


----------



## Wally331

Looks good big red, I use my little craftsman no 4 all the time to remove finish from salvaged wood. Much faster then sanding, you you don't have to buy all the extra paper.

Chrisstef, the sole of 3/8 inch thick steel, just general purpose stuff from mcmaster-carr.

As for bandit, those grooves are pretty odd, can you feel them at all if you run your fingers over them? or is it just like they are machined to a better finish?


----------



## WayneC

I wonder if the grooves are user added. Pitting would affect collector value and not performance from a perspective of the body. Pitting on the blade to the point you cannot get the back to a mirror polish would mean you need a new blade.


----------



## bandit571

Grooves are very faint, but I can feel a few of them.

Threads on the depth adjuster wheel are left hand. Stud is more or less stuck in the wheel, so I wind up turning the the whole thing, wheel and stud together…

Have a Later style four piece knucklecap from an 18, and it seems to fit. 
Still need to find a lateral lever, and a blade for it.


----------



## bandit571

On checking back through the photos I have, found a cap iron that looks like the mystery one. Seems I had a Craftsman/Stanley #220 with almost the same cap iron. Hmmm, and the Craftsman plane was a funny green colour, too….


----------



## LoriF

@Tugboater78 I delighted that a fellow LJ got this plane as I'm sure that you will put it to use.

@Chrisstef & WayneC No doubt you speak from experience (not opinion). I couldn't pass up poking fun at another thread


----------



## CampD

Went to a Action last week for a cabinet shop and picked up a couple items that no one else bid on, so for $5 ea I got a tool chest, just a box no details in side. But what I did find out about it that may be of interest to those on this thread is the lock has a SW markings on it.



















and a Vintage Craftsman scroll saw.










They did have hand a couple planes lumped as one item a #3, 7 and 220 but the price for them got way above what i would've paid.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Ahhh, love that mark! Need a pic of the inside, too. What's the size? Any plans to do anything with it? Old boxes can take on a life of their own, you know…


----------



## LukieB

Nice score Doug! Love anything with that heart stamped on it : )


----------



## CampD

Box is 34×18 x 15 inside is empty. It does need new base trim or legs. I would like to, someday, refit it to use as a display in my office.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice score Doug!


----------



## WayneC

Excellent. You could use it as a hand tool box as well. Add a couple of tills.


----------



## WayneC

I got my 604 1/2 and Union 41 in the mail. Photos later.


----------



## JayT

^ Tease!


----------



## mochoa

I also got me a Union 41 yesterday, I paid $30 though, not the sweet deal Wayne got but it will do. Needs some clean up.

Also got that #18 block that Don posted, I love it, cant wait to clean that up to.


----------



## donwilwol

Truly one of my dream planes.


----------



## WayneC

Sexy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sargent-Autoset-714-plane-/321191826199


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## WayneC

Gage planes are cool looking. What do you think of performance Don?


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, those are Sargent's pictured. They work great. I've got the 722 not shown in that picture.










Its got the adjustable front knob.


----------



## ShaneA

604 1/2??? Dang, looking forward to some pics of that one.


----------



## eao2012

<---Noob here.

Someone school me on gage planes. What makes them mechanically different from a normal plane?


----------



## WayneC

I knew they were Sargent. I had lumped them in the same category as the Stanley gage planes. Are you saying  that they are different and perhaps they have an adjustable mouth like a low angle jack? This is getting interesting.

I will try to get out to the shop in a few Shane.


----------



## WayneC

MaroonGoon. You can use the knurled nut to move the blade in and out.

There is a little info here

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?57786-So-tell-me-about-Stanley-Gage-planes


----------



## donwilwol

No adjustable mouth, the knob swivels from side to side and front to back.


----------



## DonBroussard

@Maroon-Thanks for asking about the gage plane function. I was getting ready to ask the same question. Now we both know.

@DonW; @WayneC-Is this another type of addiction, or is it lumped in with all the others?


----------



## donwilwol

I just picked up my first 2 gage planes last week end.

*Don B* its just lumped in with all the rest.


----------



## WayneC

I've been avoiding them. Do not want to start collecting another type. Also, not seen a cheap one in my travels.


----------



## WayneC

As promised some photos of my new planes.

Stanley Bedrock 604 1/2




































Union 41 Tongue and Groove


----------



## chrisstef

That 604 1/2 looks BEEFY.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm still all butt-hurt about the 604-1/2 Wayne….lol


----------



## donwilwol

I love that 604 1/2!!!


----------



## WayneC

It is a beast. I need to compare to my WW2 Era 4 1/2 with the heavy casting.

Red, I thought you were a LN kind of guy.

Thanks Don. Been looking for one for a long time.


----------



## eao2012

Cool thanks, good to know. I haven't ever seen them so that peaked my interest.

Thanks for the link *Wayne*


----------



## bandit571

Update for that grooved plane. Seems the "18 1/4" is stamped behind the area of the handigrip, seems to be some wording ahead of it. Could be it is an "imperfect" plane casting? Maybe someone started to add those grooves in the sole, then found out is was to be a #18 1/4 style plane? Grooves number seven in all, start and stop just like a bench plane's grooves would. Strange plane indeed…


----------



## CampD

That 604 1/2 looks like with a little use you'd have pop-eye forearms.
Very nice looking though


----------



## ShaneA

Is it bad form to ask what that Bedrock set you back Wayne? It looks to be one of the better ones I have seen in a while. Really nice.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks guys.

Doug, I prefer heavy planes so this is goodness.

Shane I sent you a PM.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LN kind of guy?

I like 'em both Wayne. I've got about 5 each. Obviously same design. LN's are probably higher quality of machining…but there's just somethin' about those lovely ol' bedrocks.

Anyway, I was just thinking yesterday when I was planing butternut, it's funny how some planes work better on different woods….or at least they feel better to me. 
My newer planes didn't work as well on the butternut, but the bedrocks worked great. And my LNs seem to work better on white oak. Probably something to do with the thinner irons….
Or I could just be a nutjob.


----------



## JayT

Or I could just be a nutjob

Doesn't that describe everyone on the thread?


----------



## WayneC

+1 JayT

I know what you mean about different planes. Trying to decide if I keep multiple planes in the 4 1/2 size.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Thought about that Wayne. I already have an LN 4 1/2. So do I need a 604 1/2??

The answer is…yes, yes I do


----------



## donwilwol

a 604 1/2 with a v logo iron. SWEET.


----------



## Bertha

Sorry been so long fellas. I've still been buying tools and dreaming of using them. Life's just been getting in the way. I VOW to layout the dovetails on a carcass tomorrow, hello or high water. I've spent a fortune on the tools to motivate me to to it (something that has worked in the past). I went to the LN site and was enamored by that low angle carriage (wtf). I'm in a spending mood, so if y'all know something I don't. al


----------



## Bertha

I've got a roundy rock about to be assembled. Went wetstone over scary sharp. We'll see.


----------



## WayneC

You know the deal Al, Photos or the stuff does not exist. 

How have you been?

I say pull the trigger. You only live once.

Did you scroll up and see my latest trigger pull?


----------



## WayneC

Red, I was wondering because I thought you already had the LN. Seems like we have similar problems. (one of a given type/size is not enough)


----------



## WayneC

Stanley #4 listed as a type 1.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-4-Type-1-Smooth-Plane-Boston-Bailey-/181202198820?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a307e2124


----------



## ShaneA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scarce-Millers-Falls-No-709-Buck-Rogers-Smooth-Plane-Solid-Tote-Knob/151095097646?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D142%26meid%3D782496301251607291%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1076%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D181202198820%26

For the Buck Rogers fans out there


----------



## JayT

Random Friday photo. Makin' some spokeshave curlies.


----------



## WayneC

Relaxing. 

I'm not feeling the whole Buck Rogers thing, but I would not pass on one in good shape for the right price.


----------



## CL810

"Spoke shaves give a peaceful easy feeling. "

Eagles, right?


----------



## Mosquito

think they'd be offended if I made an offer for just the knob, they could keep the rest? lol


----------



## WayneC

For the Buck Rogers Mos?


----------



## Mosquito

yeah, I inherited a 709 with a missing front knob


----------



## WayneC

I'll keep my eyes out. Never know what one runs across. Plan to take the son out early and hunt some rust.


----------



## Mosquito

if you (or anyone) would happen across one for anything under $30-$40, I'd probably pay it. I didn't pay anything for the plane (despite trying to make several offers to), so I wouldn't feel bad paying a little bit for the knob.

I talked to nhplaneparts and he said he's had a couple over the past few years that he sold for $24 each, and they were gone within an hour


----------



## WayneC

I'll look. I contacted nhplaneparts today looking for a #8 lever cap. Not seen any on ebay in a while.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wayne- There was a crusty no 8 nearby I've been thinking about picking up for parts. I'll let you know if I do.

DonW- Any luck with the 2-1/4" v-logo iron?


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Red.

I just saw this. Phil Edwards has one that he posted when he got it. A piece of history for sure.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/James-Krenov-Smoothing-Plane-/221272220606?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3384da23be


----------



## WayneC

This looks like a good deal… Retail would be $330 to $340 with hot dog and spare blade?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lie-Nielsen-Low-Angle-Jack-Plane-/221272224513?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3384da3301


----------



## BigRedKnothead

They ended it already. Wonder if they goofed on the price?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

doh


----------



## WayneC

I should have bought it but I already have one and a Stanley version….


----------



## donwilwol

Red, nothing yet.

Wayne, I would love to own a true krenov, but that kind of spendy.


----------



## WayneC

I think he was asking around $200 when he was selling them originally. I keep hoping to find one in the wild. Next weekend we plane to head to the north Coast and antique again. Never know.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm headed to Maine-NH next week to do some more Antiquing to.

Here are the 2 Gage planes I bought. They are in the restore queue.


----------



## CampD

I'll be digging deep in Vermont all next week.


----------



## WayneC

I'm out at a local flea market. Not too many sellers. Did snag this pair of #7s. Type 7 or 8 and a type 9. Big chunk out of the side of the type 9. Going to use it for parts.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don- is it hard to find any 2-1/4" irons….or just v-logo? Only ask because I have a nice v-logo on my 605-1/2. The v-logos aren't that big of a deal to me. I have "rule and level" irons on a few of my bedrocks that I like just as much. So I'm just throwin' it out there that I would swap for a "rule and level" just to help a brotha out.

Wayne- if you need a no. 8 lever cap with the notched stanley logo…I think I have one for ya.

Guess I could just pm you guys too


----------



## shampeon

I concur on the spokeshave curlies. So satisfying. Walnut, red oak, and cherry mallet.


----------



## chrisstef

Cool scraper. Mallet too.


----------



## CampD

I need to make a mallet!


----------



## eao2012

Got out to my shop at 730 this morning and flattened out the laminated work bench top that I'm making. After a few hours and a little bit of muscle and sweat I got both sides flattened out and ready to attach to my bench. Now I just need to figure out what I'm going to do with all the shavings!

Before:









Mid:









After:


----------



## WayneC

4 boxes of 55 cutters a deal for $125. Includes box to hold all 4 sets and 55 manual.


----------



## Bertha

There's a huge new antique store opening that I can walk to. They're still filling booths but enormous plane collections are promised. There were some MFs that I walked away from but when it starts stacking up, I'll try to be more of a regular here.


----------



## chrisstef

3 posts of strong stuff and i cant see any pics. Am i the only one that cant see goon's pics? I see empty squares.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't see any pictures either 'Stef, but I think I wish I could…


----------



## WayneC

Hey Mos. See my 55 question above?


----------



## LoriF

I can't see the pictures but I've never been able to open them on any site.
Mos & chrisstef were you able to open them in the past?


----------



## RGtools

Because my wife is awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

All i got are empty boxes Wayne. No link, nada.

Rg - keepah.


----------



## WayneC

Wow. Very nice.


----------



## eao2012

Shoot, sorry guys. I'll re-upload them.


----------



## eao2012

Before:









Mid:









After:









Also, I've got to remember to take pictures in landscape mode :-/ Sorry for a couple of the pics being rotated.


----------



## LoriF

@MaroonGoon Much better and any idea why we couldn't open them?


----------



## eao2012

Well, I suspect that it is because I used the "upload from web address" option instead of the "upload from your computer" option. I have been sending myself the picture from my phone to my email and I could open the picture in the email and it would have its own web address. So then I would use the "upload from web address" option, but it must not have worked since it was inside the workings of an email.

I have done that several times, I hope it hasn't been screwing up every time! From now on I'll make sure I download the picture then upload it into the post from my computer.

Its weird because I can still see the original pictures in my post, even though no one else can…Probably because I'm on the computer that I inserted the pictures from. Don't know why that would be the case though.


----------



## WayneC

Probably the same security that prevents others from reading your mail would prevent access to the photos.


----------



## eao2012

Probably right *Wayne*. Makes sense to me.


----------



## LoriF

MaroonGoon & WayneC Thank you, it's great to finally understand why this happens and to know that it's not me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Maroon - nice pics. Looks like you're getting the hang of those oil stones. There's no turning back now


----------



## WayneC

From my rust hunt this afternoon. Stanley 45 and two boxes of cutters. I also got a Stanley 81 with a rosewood base. I think I am going to run back up there and get the 4 boxes of 55 cutters. They were in very good shape.


----------



## Mosquito

@Wayne, I didn't catch the question about the #55?

Responded on your #45 thread though


----------



## WayneC

I was asking if cutter sets 1-4 for the 55 are worth $100-$125 for all 4. All in boxes and a larger box with a 55 manual. Looked like in good shape. I guess the question is that a deal?


----------



## Mosquito

I would consider that a decent deal. Seems like just the 2 boxes for #45 cutters will go for around $60-$80. I'm not sure it's an excellent deal, but not bad in my opinion


----------



## WayneC

Thanks MOS. I do not see them that often and when I do they are normally sky high.


----------



## WayneC

LN 60 1/2 for $100 Buy it now on Ebay. Just listed if anyone is looking.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NICE-LIE-NIELSEN-LOW-ANGLE-60-1-2-AJUSTABLE-BLOCK-PLANE-/200956659461?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec9f34705


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Steal!, Maroon…or somebody buy that!


----------



## eao2012

Shoot, *Wayne*! You just had to post that right after I put down a 400$ deposit on my honeymoon :-/


----------



## donwilwol

That's ok. It's a small plane. It'll fit in a suitcase


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Maroon, I'd start singin' that country song:

"I'll have another chance, I'll find another girl, I'll see another day, I'll build another world…." Lol


----------



## WayneC

It's better you were too late cause if momma's not happy, nobody is happy…

I also saw a lot of 4 planes go BIN for $40. Just missed it. Carriage makers plane, knuckle block and two smoothers.


----------



## donwilwol

My latest acquisition. A Complete Sargent 1080. One iron may have been touched to a stone. The box isn't original, but way cool. Along for a the ride a complete, Craftsman 79 (like Stanley 78) that shows no sign of ever touching wood other then the case its in.


----------



## eao2012

Unfortunately *Red* the girl in that song is the plane haha good song though, is that the one by David kersh?

*Don* I get the feeling my future wife wouldn't want me gawking over that LN during the honeymoon instead of her 

*Wayne* I'm starting to figure that out haha Lets just say, I wear the pants in our relationship, as long as she allows me to…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was thinking of throwing a bid in on this plane. Anyone here wanna go half-sies?


----------



## ShaneA

^ 34 bids, and over 7k. Must be something special.


----------



## WayneC

Looks pretty nice. Perhaps owned by the person who patented it? It looks to be inscribed. Up to almost $8300.


----------



## waho6o9

Best Wishes MaroonGoon!

Nice planes DonW, congrats.

Thanks for the offer Stumpy, but I'll pass, a little spendy there, Oops.


----------



## WayneC

As usual, great looking planes Don.


----------



## chrisstef

Don how much legwork do you do on a place before you venture out. Nobody simply bumps into the amount of goods that you do without some info. Or do you send the elves out on mini harleys to do your scouting while everyone else sleeps?


----------



## WayneC

I think Don shops in his sleep. 

Bought another plane on eBay tonight. This will be my main user at this size until I feel rich enough to buy a Bedrock or LN in this size. Would have loved to have found this plane in the wild minus the hanging hole.


----------



## WayneC

All y'all are asleep tonight. LOL. I came across this page which has a bunch of Stanley Tool user manuals in PDF format. You can right click the link and save any of the manuals you want to your computer.

http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/stanmisc/stanmisc.htm


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, I didn't happen by the 1080. A shop owner who know I buy this stuff called me. I restored a wooden plane for him a few years ago so he could resell it. He liked it so much he kept it and started holding any old planes for me.

I really don't do much leg work, but after a few years you figure out what places to go to and what places are just a waste of time.


----------



## racerglen

Rust hunt pt 1









English Stanley G12-220 found at a flea market while on a road trip with Mrs., $5 for it and some odds n' sods


















After pulling it apart it apears to have never been used, thought there were some nicks in the blade but that turned out to be the original protective laquer on the edge. It's just been carted around, and alowed to rust, few chips on the top of the sides in the paint. Quite a "different " mechanism for lateral adjustment.










And not the finest example of British machining skills, as I found when trying to do cleanup !


















Oh and the front knob is plastic..


----------



## CL810

The plane Stumpy posted above ended up going for 13,179. Reasonable enough, but 13.95 for shipping is taking things too far.


----------



## Mosquito

you should have jumped on that! It showed as $18.46 to me, which was just enough to break the deal for me


----------



## CL810

*Mos*, we should have split the shipping charges and custody of the plane.


----------



## WayneC

Could cause problems on Holidays Clayton.


----------



## Mosquito

Even if we split it among all the "regulars" on this thread, I'm not sure I'd be able to afford it lol


----------



## WayneC

Video on how to set up a jack plane for scrubbing.

http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/fore-plane-restoration/


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glen, that block looks very much like what I saw at Menard's last week. Saw the stamped metal on it and said "What?" Wonder how that adjuster will hold up over time? Doubt the plastic would bother me in use…

As an asiide, the BORGs are not doing would-be hand tool users any favors by selling junky planes. Get one of those and you'll think, 'No wonder no one uses these things any more!' Kind of a self-fulfilling thing; sell junk and make a few bucks once rather than sell decent quality hand tools and get lots of bucks in return business.

Wayne, those pics come from the 'bay? That's a pretty good way to lay out a plane for sale IMHO. Certain to see all the parts are there! Congrats on the #5 1/4; it actually words very well as a scrub-type plane, in absence of a #40 or #40 1/2…


----------



## WayneC

Yes Smitty. They are the Bay photos. I agree this is a really good way to see what you are getting. These were a couple of the 7-8 photos the guy provided.

My advise to sellers is to take good photos if you have something nice and describe it well. (e.g. patent dates, trademarks, etc.) This can help you get top dollar.

BTW, I believe according to Patrick Leech, this is one of the rarest of the bench planes (in terms of numbers produced). Too bad it was drilled for hanging. Of course if it was not I would not have been able to justify the cost… LOL.

Glenn, like Smitty, I would think they probably tried to use it without sharpening it and decided it was not working.


----------



## racerglen

Smitty & Wayne, my thoughts exactly and the laquer was THICK on the blade (too bad they hadn't done the body as well LOL..


----------



## CL810

*Wayne *that video was interesting. (Helped fill the void while waiting for some shellac to dry.) I thought his approach very practical. But I wonder just how many of us could do a minimalist refurb. I know I'd have a tough time - way too OCD!


----------



## donwilwol

I kind of like the #5 1/4 as well. I have 2 and I have the sargent equivalent. I realy don't think they are that rare or hard to find. Harder than a 4 or 5 maybe, but about the same as most of the fractional planes. They do sell for a bit more if the person selling knows what they are, but they can still be pretty available for under $50.

You're looks like its in good shape Wayne. Both of mine came with the aluminum tote.


----------



## TerryDowning

I did one very similar to a Lakeside Jack plane. It works great for fast stock removal.

You can see the cambered Iron on this shot.


----------



## WayneC

Don, I agree in general for the fractional planes. With this one, according to B&G the 5 1/4c is rare. Not many were made with corrugated soles. Below is from the B&G web site.

"The corrugated version of the #5 1/4. A tough plane to find, if you're smitten by the collecting bug. It's the scarcest plane of the entire Bailey series (those offered in the USofA), but it doesn't hold the honor of being the most valuable - that honor belongs to the #1. I've seen faked examples of this plane so let's be careful out there! "

Clayton, I tend to prefer the minimalist approach. I like the old patina. I bought my last eBay plane for a while a bit ago(at my limit). Sad it seems like it was over cleaned with sandpaper and coated with something. I think the seller would have gotten more for the plane if he had not "cleaned" it.


----------



## WayneC

Nice looking plane Terry, how do you like its performance?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I liked the video too. Learned some stuff from his approach to grinding. Props to anyone who can freehand plane irons like that. I can freehand chisels, but I get better results using a the veritas guide for plane irons.


----------



## WayneC

I liked his freehand use of the crank grinder. Seems like lots more control. I wonder how long the process took him overall. I could see getting a hand grinder and putting a new wheel on it.


----------



## WayneC

Don,

For reference.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-SARGENT-1080-PB-PLANE-/121165844909


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, the #5 1/4C… It was corragated part that I had for forgotten about (like Don, I 'spect) re: rarity.

Dancing around the edges with sandpaper. Ugh… I did that to an iron on one of my planes and decided that wasn't the thing to do after looking at it. Oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## WayneC

I'll see what I can do with it when it gets here. Probably just make the sides and the lever cap consistent. See if I can clean off what may be coating it. I am hoping it is mainly an artifact of the photos.


----------



## TerryDowning

@WayneC That Lakeside works great as a Fore/Scrub Plane I can peel 1/16 across the grain rather quickly. Follow up with a straight Jack, then a smooth and 1/16 to an 1/8 can come off pretty quickly.

Due to the looseness of the mouth I would not even bother with a straight iron in it. But as Fore/Scrub it does the job of heavy and rapid stock removal. Way cheaper than a thickness planer anyways.


----------



## WayneC

Excellent. I will have play around with scrubbing. Still addicted to my powered Jointer and planer for heavier stock removal.


----------



## donwilwol

ahh, so its the 5 1/4*C* that's rare. I missed the C part. Now that you say it, I guess I've never seen one in the wild. A good thing to know.

I did a ebay search before I went and looked at the 1080. I don't want to watch any more


----------



## TerryDowning

I do have a 4" power jointer which does come in handy if you have a lot of edge/ narrow surfacing to do. The only surface/thickness planer is human powered though. A Fore/Scrub is pretty much mandatory for thickness tasks.

FWIW, If anyone wants to try the fore/scrub but doesn't want to mess with the grind on their vintage iron, a 2 Inch wide Buck Bros Iron from the big orange box can be had for $3. The 2 inch iron fits all 3 of my Jack Planes (Stanley #5, Millers Falls 14 and the lakeside pictured above) it also fits my MF #9 (No. 4 sized) smoother. It's a decent iron that does need some work but if you're putting a heavy camber on it you're doing the work anyways. so nothing really lost anyways.


----------



## WayneC

Something to add to your watch for list. I'm thinking I may block ebay… lol Two Bedrocks, a Union T&G, and the 5 1/4c in the last week and a half. Think I am going to stick to looking for cheap planes in the wild for a while.


----------



## LukieB

I'm with you on sticking to the wild Wayne, It's been awhile since my last ebay purchase. Recently I had a buddy of mine point out that I keep "finding great deals on ebay" because I keep looking for "great deals" on ebay, LOL Congrats on your recent scores….


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, the plough plane you linked to before is in Roger Smiths second book, page 45. it says there are only 3 known to exist. No information is known about the manufacturer.


----------



## WayneC

Don. Wow. Pretty rare.

Lucas, too many deals… lol

This is an interesting mod.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1-Molding-Plane-Blade-Marked-Stanley-Rule-Level-Co-/251323097519?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a840621af


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks like a #75 that could actually be useful… Lol


----------



## WayneC

I though the were best used for fishing weights when you were fishing in heavy current.


----------



## WayneC

Oh! String together 10 rusty 78s and use them as a boat anchor…. lol


----------



## chrisstef

I never understood the practicality of a bull nose plane.


----------



## CampD

The 78 works pretty good at trimming glue on edge trim set really shallow and i don't care about getting glue on it.


----------



## WayneC

To me both are pretty coarse tools. I've gotten hooked on quality tools. I know. It is Al's fault.


----------



## Mosquito

Been a while, but it feels good


----------



## WayneC

Therapeutic.

For a second I was afraid you had whipped out a 78 to prove me wrong…. lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I like some #78…


----------



## Mosquito

I used my #78 to do some work when I made my wagon vise on my workbench


----------



## Tugboater78

Too bad i aint home, i would do some work with my 78 clone..


----------



## WayneC

LOL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think this is the one time I tried to use a #75 for 'serious' work.










The #78 simply rocks, though~


----------



## wormil

Finally got around to sharpening that Siegley jointer plane I bought months back but still haven't got the sole completely flat.

Red oak.


----------



## WayneC

Nice shaving. See you figured out the tags.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's always seemed to me that a chisel plane could do everything a bull nose plane could do….if not better.


----------



## donwilwol

A siegley jointer? I don't remember that Rick. I've recently picked up a #5 and #6. I haven't done anything with them yet. Do post some pictures.


----------



## chrisstef

What Red said. That has always been my belief all though I have zero practical experience in saying that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ya know, a chisel plane is less than a stone's throw from simply using a chisel. Not a huge motivation to lay out the $ that a chisel plane fetches. Dan made one, as I recall, that works well though.

I've not found a practical value in bull-nose anything when it comes to tools. Not on the #78, not on the #278, and not on the #75. The #130 sits on the shelf, kind of on static display…


----------



## chrisstef

I also agree with that Smitty.

Still waiting for my ebay seller to return from friggin vacation and ship out that little Sargent block. I might be the most impatient SOB on the planet. To hell with your vacation Stef wants his plane.


----------



## WayneC

I would add non-adjustable mouth block planes to your list as well Chris although I know some can be setup to work ok.

I know which I would rather own between a bullnose and a chisel plane.


----------



## ShaneA

The audacity of some people taking vacations when planes need to be shipped! : )

Maybe not the best idea to have auctions ending when shipping will not be convenient/accessible to you.


----------



## Mosquito

Maybe not the best idea to have auctions ending when shipping will not be convenient/accessible to you.

^ That. When it's an actual vacation, you should know ahead of time enough to play for that, shouldn't you?

And in response to Wayne's comment on non-adjustable block planes…

Mine works just fine 









Even endgrain









Though be it poplar lol


----------



## chrisstef

Psssh - you call that a shaving Mos 

Shane - audacious indeed. How ya gonna take a junky's money and hold out on the goods? Im rockin the cold sweats over here. 3 saws and a plane headed out to casa de Stef.


----------



## WayneC

MOS. I did not claim it could not be done…. Also, what type of plane are you using? Looks early.

Also this is about to end on the bay. Lots of value in this tool box even at $500. Have a look.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-TOOL-BOX-FULL-OF-VINTAGE-TOOLS-/111147988553?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19e0efb649


----------



## Mosquito

I would say that lot is easily worth $600 after shipping

-

The one I showed is the Fulton version of the Sargent 5206. Definitely not a premium plane lol


----------



## chrisstef

What kind of scraper plane is shown in that ebay lot there fellas? Don't look like any 112 ive ever seen.


----------



## WayneC

Looks like a side view of a 112 to me.


----------



## chrisstef

I didnt think it looked wide enough. Ill defer all knowledge to Wayne lol.


----------



## WayneC

I think it is the perspective of the photograph. Optical illusion if you will.


----------



## donwilwol

I know I wouldn't have sold it like that. I think that Millers Patent is probably worth the selling price, plus, I'm not sure they can actually ship it all for $99.


----------



## WayneC

I agree. There was tons of value in that box. All kinds of good stuff.


----------



## WayneC

Sold for $633. Tool box was worth $250 alone. Great bargain for the buyer.


----------



## donwilwol

Here are two router planes I passed on. I was really interested until I found out he wanted $65 and $45 for them.


----------



## WayneC

They are quite cool


----------



## WayneC

Did you see this core box plane?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380702207630?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## donwilwol

no, but I saw the match to your Steer's, http://www.ebay.com/itm/steers-304-wood-plane-pat-sept-11-1883-/171114904989?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d73e3d9d


----------



## WayneC

Hmmm. Set of them… LOL

Smoother.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The only non-adjustable mouth blockie I've liked is my LN 102. It seems the mouth is already perfect on it.

Here's some action with my 5-1/4. Got it from Lucas with the No. 8. Kind of a long no.3, like Smitty said. 
I don't work with softwoods much. Nice change. They are much more forgiving.


----------



## WayneC

Lucas does really nice work. The LN 102 is on my someday list.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I would like to try a Stanley 102 someday. The LN is the perfect palm-sized chamfer….and everything else blockie.

Tested that manganese bronze the other day when I was bending over and it fell out of my apron…right onto the cement floor. Bounced up and I caught it on the one-hop….lol. Just a little ding in the toe.


----------



## mochoa

Wayne, I think you should keep looking for those deals, but instead of bidding on them just feed them to us here. You can live vicariously through our spending. 

OMG that tool box holds so much glory.

Paul Sellers uses a bull nose (veritas) a lot. He uses it to break edges and clean up rabbets. For example, in one of his demos he cuts the rabbet for a picture frame with a saw and then cleans up the saw marks with the bull nose plane.

Don, I like how wide the bases were on those router planes. Perfect for truing up tenons.

Nice Red, Lucas does some great restoration work for sure.


----------



## mochoa

I got this little guy with the #18 Don posted the other day. I haven't cleaned up the #18 but I did sharpen up this little guy. Supposedly for my son but I've been using it to chamfer edges and I love it!


----------



## Mosquito

that's my favorite use of my #101 as well. And also use it on the smaller 1/4" to 1/2" square dowel and 1/8" plywood I use on some of my small wooden computer cases


----------



## mochoa

Well there you go, great minds think alike.  Hey Mos was that some T&G action from the #45 in that earlier pic?


----------



## WayneC

I may have an un-sharpened 102 on a shelf somewhere. I will have to take a look.

I will Mauricio. I love the core box plane I posted a bit ago, just have no idea what I would use it for. Patrick Leech's advise "If you're not a patternmaker, and are looking for household uses for this tool, it makes a great bacon press for lefties and righties both."


----------



## Mosquito

Dang it Mauricio, I was hoping no one would ask lol. I haven't had a chance to do a T&G video with it yet. I was just cutting a groove on the edge of a board for some testing. Sharpened up and used the 5/16" cutter for the first time.

Put an LED strip in the bottom of the groove, and a piece of acrylic and some diffusing plastic layers (the acrylic and diffusion layers came from an old dead monitor). Will eventually be the front panel of a computer case I'll be building. The LEDs give the panel a good white glow. Just doing some testing for now.

I was originally planning on cleaning up my apartment tonight (it's in desperate need after dissecting said monitor, as well as having 2 computer projects going at the same time). Maybe if I make good enough progress on that tonight I'll do part of the T&G video… maybe lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Maur- I think I use a rabbet block plane for tasks like the one your describing Sellers uses a bullnose for.

Damned if I couldn't use a chisel plane right about now….


----------



## WayneC

Too bad you're not next door, you could walk over and borrow mine. 

How long for you to make one?


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Hi to all

my router plane is almost completed, it just needs a wooden knob to tighten the blade and a depth stop.










I bought a Veritas blade for their small model and built the body from apple loosely following Derek's pattern (thank you very much Derek from Perth!). Since the Veritas small blade shank is cylindrical I had to use a different approach for the blade holder:










basically it was obtained from a brass bar and one of those electrical coupling devices (do not know the exact English term).










After making the kob I'll post the whole project with more details.


----------



## bandit571

Just a small $1 block plane?









Looks kind of tiny next to a #110









and a SW iron in it too!









Just a thing from a rust hunt trip around here…


----------



## WayneC

I like the little one. 

Nice router plane ScaleShipWright. Looking forward to seeing it with the knob.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to rebuild a Stanley #18 1/4. Sole is a big hollow behind the mouth area, and needs to be a bit flatter.









IF I do flatten the sole, it will remove what is left of seven grooves in it. I can feel most of them with a fingernail. Highlighted with a Sharpie









Flatten, or not? Have the correct knucklecap for it, just looking for a lateral lever. Iron may just come from HD's Buck Brothers, since it is only a bit less than$3…


----------



## WayneC

I would question if the hollow matters on a short plane like this as long as the heel, toe, and both sides of the mouth are in plane.


----------



## waho6o9

Save 30.00 if you pre order from Lee Valley.

The new shooting plane is available. Oh yeah.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Think LN will drop the price on theirs….probably not.

Lee Valley must have known we were talking about chisel planes too


----------



## waho6o9

Dan made one similar to that and uses it all the time.

Nah, it will probably go up.


----------



## WayneC

Makes me want to go out to the shop and hug my planes. 

The LV shooting board plane looks nice. Anyone seen a review?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Late to the thread, but Rojo, what plane did you use to make that wonderful, curved rabbet? ;-)

(said the guy what hates making stopped rabbets)

I think with the challenge you have presented, maybe a #93 shoulder plane with front removed would do the job? It was marketed as a chisel plane of sorts, in that configuration…


----------



## WayneC

Plane restoration by a new Lumberjock WOmadeOD.

http://lumberjocks.com/WOmadeOD


----------



## Mosquito

$300/$329 isn't a bad price point, all things considered…


----------



## WayneC

LOL.

Check the price point of this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-shelton-hand-plane-/161095501840?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25820a4810

And they said the craigslisters are crazy…


----------



## CampD

Todays rust hunt find in northern Vermont. #7 1892 on blade needs a good cleaning one small chip in side plus a nice #61 marking gage both for $25.


----------



## lysdexic

I have heard a few things about the Veritas offerings (from podcasts).

*Set screws.*

One of the neat features of the "51" is the iron has set screws on the sides and the bottom. If your shooting board fence or rail gets a little out of square there is no need to throw it out and start over. You can compensate by adjusting the iron. So, theoretically, no need make a new shooting board just turn an allen screw. It looks to have an adjustable mouth as well. Edit: The PM-V11 metal is supposed to perform well in this high impact, low angle, end grain cutting environment.

Same goes with the chisel plane. Apparently one of the frustrations with most chisel planes is it is hard to hold its lateral position. Skew too hard and it comes out of square. Set screws on the sides of the Veritas hold the iron in place.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But Wayne, FREE SHIPPING!

~ whatever ~

Buy it now for $800.

What's the seller really thinking?


----------



## lysdexic

Don't be so harsh Smitty. There is free shipping. Throw in the table cloth and I am tempted.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty - great rundown. I see you been hittin the books … I smells a purchase comin on.


----------



## lysdexic

None for me Steffy. Attending Financial Peace University.


----------



## chrisstef

I can dig that. Summertime can drink up some cash.


----------



## WayneC

One more for you all. Check out this beauty. Same seller… Only $600.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-hand-plane-/161095498788?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25820a3c24


----------



## bandit571

Wonder if I could get him to list my little 103?

used to have a sargent block plane like that…









Might even be worth a cool grand, by now


----------



## WayneC

You would just have to rub some dirt on it….


----------



## Mosquito

No T&G Video tonight, got too busy with cleaning the apartment, and ran out of motivation.

Did finally edit and upload the last part to the box I've made for my #45 (or at least one of them…)


----------



## woodcox

Quick question. I'm learning to use and set up my first bench plane, a #4 knock-off. 
Should the iron be supported by the only the frog? or shall it be supported by the mouth and the frog?


----------



## WayneC

Should be supported by the frog. the gap between the front of the mouth blade should be very small for a smoothing plane. Just enough to let a thin shaving through.


----------



## palaswood

Wayne, how do I get the mouth smaller without projecting the blade out too much? my shavings are thick enough to almost be called chips!


----------



## WayneC

Take the blade off. There are two screws you can loosen and you can move the frog forward and backwards. There should an adjustment screw at the back of the frog that moves the frog.

Try this video

http://logancabinetshoppe.com/blog/2009/12/quick-tip-3/


----------



## lathu

All the devices are look very nice.Its very different.It will be useful for all the carving students.


----------



## palaswood

that did it Wayne! I should call you BRUCE wayne cause you're my hero! What a difference! Closing the throat allowed me to eliminate the tearout I was getting and get super thin strips, but I can do better than in this photo, i know it 









Recovered a bag of rough cedar scraps today, probably from a shaker roof or something, and planing them down is fantastic practice. I'm stoked bro!


----------



## woodcox

Thank you Wayne, my only experience is with my two block planes. I picked up this special *K* from the blue box store to learn with rather than getting a quality or vintage plane. I'm glad I did, so far I've dropped the iron while lapping, and a knot on an edge of a 2x managed to flip the plane out from my lax grip on to the floor. My question came from not being able close the mouth very tight. Poor casting and hardware in the frog only allow the iron to barely clear the back of the mouth. After getting some miles I noticed the frog had shifted back and the iron was touching the bed or just inside the back of the mouth. I'm going use a dremel to remove some of the Chinese overburden. Only thirty bucks and couple more hours tuning/machining should make it a more pleasant experience


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random "o-dark-thirty" pic of the day:


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I really wish you'd stop showing that 62. Every time I see it I'm tempted to sell my LN and find a vintage.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Too bad you're not next door, you could walk over and borrow mine. "

Wayne, don't ya think we enable each other enough long distance?....Lol

Don, I'm surprised you don't like your LN62 so much. I really like mine.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's not that he doesn't like the LN, it's just the allure of vintage…

Sorry, Don, I'll try to refrain. Not.


----------



## donwilwol

It's not that he doesn't like the LN, it's just the allure of vintage…

I couldn't have said it better!!!


----------



## bandit571

A new catalog is out, and it appears that wood river has a couple of new planes in the stable?

Like a 4-1/2 sized one?(priced like their #5)

Like a 5-1/2 sized one? ( priced like their #6)

NOT on-line, yet though…..


----------



## WayneC

Joseph, Glad you got good results. 

Woodcox, you're most welcome.

Don, I gave up and got one of each.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone need a Shelton #4 base with handles? Has all the lettering on it, maybe 90% of the "paint" too.

Would need the iron for it, and that funny looking cap iron, too.

Wood parts are in great shape, iron works are too.


----------



## WayneC

Not seen them Bandit. Would be an interesting entry. Do they do a true jointer yet?

I was thinking this morning about building a box for my 45 (Mos Video inspired). Has anyone seen one designed for multiple combination planes? (e.g. I have a couple of 43's, a 44, and a 45 that would be nice to be stored together)


----------



## bandit571

My "True jointer"









Maybe the new WR's are as nice as this #4?









Cruising on some QSWO.

as for that shelton #4









haven't even cleaned it up..









all iron seems to be free of cracks, so far.


----------



## WayneC

I'll keep my eyes out for a Shelton parts plane. Supposed to go rust hunting over in the wine country/north coast this coming weekend.

I would think they would be similar in quality. I did not think they produced anything larger than a #6 and was wondering if they had expanded their line to include a #7 or #8. Your jointer looks pretty cool. Not played with Transitional planes.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

it's just the allure of vintage…

Ya, it was probably a dumb question. Look at me and my bedrocks.


----------



## Tugboater78

Woodriver makes a 7 i think…i may be interested in a 4.5 if they do make it..


----------



## WayneC

#%$#$ Bedrocks…. lol


----------



## bandit571

Ah, the lure of the Vintage









front the rear:
a rebuilt DE6c with a berg iron
a franckenbailey #5, with a Buck Brothers iron ( have a dunlap iron in reserve for it and the next plane)
a corsair c-5 with an 8" camber to the iron (bigger scrub plane)
and
a Four Square Junior Jack by Stanley, with a SW iron on it.


----------



## donwilwol

#%$#$ planes…. lol


----------



## Mosquito

*Wayne*, you'd be able to fit 2 #45's in mine if you have the short rods on, or if you stagger them correctly. My original intention was to put blade holders and places for the spare parts in it as well. But that was before I happened across a second #45…

2x#45's, and 3x#46's. It'd be nice to have a box for 1 #45 and 1 #46 and cutters though. Travel chest, if you will


----------



## BigRedKnothead

#%$#$...$&^%* piece of furniture I'm refinishing. Oh well, I can buy another bedrock with money…..Lol

eye on the prize.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I like the way you think, Red!


----------



## WayneC

Red, Refinishing sounds much more fun than 8 hours of teleconferences today. (actually pretty much every day)

Mos, it would nice to have the working planes well organized and protected. Will have to put some thought to this. Also have you played with a #43? Have a feeling you would like them.




























In the tool box


----------



## WayneC

This is a wild looking plane…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-plow-plane-edwin-walker-erie-PA-unusual-rare-/190889295335?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c71e37de7


----------



## Mosquito

that looks like a lot of the computer cases that people make when they have access to a laser cutter lol (in the case modding/scratch building communities that I participate in)

I have not played with a #043, but it is on my list of things I'd like to get, given the right circumstances


----------



## dbray45

The record 43 is a nice plane. I put a piece of walnut on the fence and use it to make tongue and grooves.


----------



## WayneC

I really like mine. (I have two). I have the wood David, I need to pick up some brass screws and install it on the planes. Someday I hope to make a trip to the UK to go on a rust hunting trip. Bring a bunch of tools back and avoid the shipping cost of eBay.

I also have a 044. Another nice small plane.


----------



## bandit571

Plane porn, anyone?









The knucklecap is being rebuilt, just need to get a couple parts. There are two Sargent made ones there, too


----------



## WayneC

Nice set. You need a #65 too. The low angle knuckleblocks are "da Bomb".


----------



## SamuelP

What parts do you need?


----------



## bandit571

Looking around at lateral levers, think I can also use a buck brothers iron from HD.

Soon as I can get ebay straightened out with the paypal account (that is why it is called FEE bay) I can order a lever from nhplaneparts.com…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

She says, "Da-da, your making the wood all….naked." Lol. I guess that's one way to describe planing.


----------



## WayneC

lol. She is cute. My little girl is 24 now.


----------



## WayneC

Plane Restoration folks may want to download these two PDF documents.

Stanley Screw Size Information - Everything you wanted to know about screws used on Stanley screw threads


----------



## donwilwol

Random Wednesday shot.










I don't know Red. Maybe we're related. Your helper looks an awful lot like one of mine.


----------



## donwilwol

I know, its been posted before. But ….....


----------



## WayneC

Both are products of great workmanship.


----------



## SamuelP

Bandit. Show me a picture if the plane you are missing the part from. I have a few parts block planes sitting around.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Both are products of great workmanship. ++1


----------



## bandit571

A look at this









nickle-plated wonder









with a groovy bottom









it is the one with that knucklecap on it


----------



## WayneC

Is it an 18 1/4? (non-adjusting mouth) Looks like a brother to the one in Bandit's photo above.

So you need a blade and a knuckle cap?


----------



## WayneC

I see, the lever is missing too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Related Don? Could be. Our last names are similar. And our descendants are much better looking than we are…..LOL.


----------



## bandit571

Mainly the lever. This is the knucklecapped thing above









so just the lever would do. Will have to check out the BB iron at Home Despot to see how it fits…


----------



## SamuelP

I will check my parts.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Interesting Patrick Leach interview for those interested:

http://www.hocktools.com/Interviews/PatrickLeachInterview.pdf


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ that's a good read!


----------



## WayneC

Did you see that Mad's (Mafe) LumberJock blog is referenced in the Article?


----------



## donwilwol

honestly, where do these people come up with these prices?


----------



## 33706

@ *DonW*: Jeez, yeah what is with people? Start a plane auction at a buck or two, and if the thing is worth anything, the bidders will bring the price up to what its fair market value is. The final value of an item is determined by what the high bidder is willing to pay for it. Are people so naïve that they think they're going to snag some unwitting chump on their overpriced goods? Wish we could filter out these idiots, Don!


----------



## WayneC

Hey it was discounted like 38%.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I thought you'd like that interview Smitty. That guy is hilarious. Would have been cool to meet Patrick. Oh sorry, salt in the wound


----------



## JayT

I need to find time to read that interview

Another convert to the dark side. (evil laugh)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, yeah…  Oh, well.

And I was quite surprised to see Mafe's plane inside the write-up. Makes you wonder if Patrick ever looks at sites like LJs. I'm guessing not, but who knows.


----------



## TerryDowning

OK, blade geometry/grinding question time.

Background:
I have heard and read about back beveling approx 10 degrees to increase a bevel down plane's angle of attack to improve cutting performance on highly figured and harder woods. I have some Plum wood from a tree I removed earlier this year and this stuff is hard and has some figure as well.

I have a $3 Buck Bros. 2 inch iron to play with (No way I'm experimenting on my vintage irons)

Question:
How wide should said back bevel be? I have not seen that figure anywhere.


----------



## TerryDowning

Regarding the overpriced transitional: I would not be surprised if some "designer"/"decorator" picks it up, paints a woodland scene or some other hideous monstrosity on it and sells it to some trendy yuppie for $200 (it's such a deal!) as a decoration.


----------



## Mosquito

I hope I'm not one of those… 








Though I paid $18 for this one


----------



## 33706

Mos: Good choice for a chute plane! The paint will wear off, eventually!


----------



## Mosquito

if I were to use it as a chute plane, it would ride on the other side…


----------



## 33706

Ooops, Mos, I'm a leftie! sorry! The other side isn't all painted up?


----------



## Mosquito

nope, other side is just clear coated, I think


----------



## TerryDowning

nothing a few quick strokes with a scrub plane can't knock off.

Since you only paid $18 pretentious yuppie does not fit. We'll call it a rescue!


----------



## WayneC

Look at it this way, you would have a nice view to look at while using the plane.


----------



## shampeon

Question:
How wide should said back bevel be? I have not seen that figure anywhere.

Doesn't have to be very wide at all. Like half a millimeter. Just a couple strokes at 10 degrees is fine.


----------



## TerryDowning

So the chip breaker should NOT fasten on to the back bevel? so like always start with flattening the back. then do the back bevel. That's what I thought/was hoping for.


----------



## WayneC

All of the way across the width of the iron. 

The wider, the less work you may have to do in subsequent sharpening efforts.

The purpose of the back bevel is to minimize how much of the back you need to flatten and polish. This reduces the time and effort you have to spend doing this. Have you seen the ruler trick demonstrated?


----------



## WayneC

The chip breaker fastens to the back of the iron. How close it is to the edge of the blade varies by how thick of shaving your trying to take. (e.g. very close for a smoother, further back if scrubbing)

You would normally only flatten and set a back bevel once when setting up the blade. After that it is polishing the back of the blade after you have sharpened the bevel to remove any burr.

To be sure we are talking the same language. the primary bevel (nominally 25 degrees) is on one side. On the other side is a flattened back with a very slight back bevel. On this side is where the chip breaker is installed.










Image from: http://www.listoftools.com/handtools/wood_cutting_tools/planes.html


----------



## TerryDowning

Thanks Wayne,

Although I wasn't referencing the "Ruler Trick" for flattening but a 10 degree back bevel for increasing the angle of attack. The information is still very useful. I have a vintage iron that appears to have been flattened with the ruler trick. Warning, once the ruler trick is employed, be prepared to stick with that method on that iron. or face a lot of time flattening.

I think I found the answer to my question though.


----------



## WayneC

Ah, got you. I missed the original question.


----------



## WayneC

Newly Listed BIN - Jointer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-no-8-hand-Plane-/181205966232?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a30b79d98


----------



## racerglen

OK, latest saga..









The less than 5 dollar British 220..









Gave up on a serious flattening of sides n' soul..cleaned the low spots with a flap wheel in the drill press. Now the number 8..




























Douglas fir for both planes..THEN…thought I'd pop the Union 4.5 together, even though it wan't fully done, the tote was broken, thought I had it glued up properly, but ..couple of strokes and..








So back to the drawing board.. oh and this is the tote for the 4.5 Stanley..


----------



## WayneC

The restores look great. What type of glue did you use for the tote? How did you clamp it?


----------



## WayneC

Stanley #62

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-STANLEY-No-62-WOOD-PLANE-WITH-FIVE-EXTRA-BLADES-AND-CARRYING-POUCH-/271267010034?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f28c615f2


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^dum, dum, duummmm. Hurry and sell you LN 62 Don

Chip on the mouth is a bummer.


----------



## Tugboater78

I seen that wayne…would the chip missing on backside of mouth be an issue?


----------



## WayneC

Back of mouth is more a collector value issue. Chip on front of mouth would impact performance.


----------



## WayneC

The pouch of blades was very very interesting to me.


----------



## Mosquito

oh man, V-logos too

I guess I just picked up a router plane and a rabbet plane, among other things
http://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-tools-/200955607316?ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME%3AB%3AEOIBSA%3AUS%3A3160&item=200955607316&nma=true&si=jHniBqA9igy1TL3hxWLopSe3xnM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That #62 looks like a fine plane to me. Chip is very small, inconsequential for use. The irons, like Wayne said, are intriguing. Clearly not all for #62s… Wonder if there are some #164s in there?


----------



## WayneC

Think there is some good value there Mos.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice one, Mos!


----------



## racerglen

@Wayne C.
The glue was a tightbond, clamped in a Jorgenson pattern wood clamp, the twin screw wood guy.
(Haven't tried the Stanley tote as yet, that one's a cut and paste type as I've seen here before, cut it square on both sides getting rid of the damaged area altogether and gluing in fresh wood, then shaping and re drilling the hole..if not buying or making a whole new tote)
For the Union tote I'm thinking improper cleaning before doing the re glue and the mounting bolt is bent, possibly putting uneven pressure on the join ? I know Don W pointed out a few hundred or more posts ago that the workers often tapped the bolts to make them fit the particular tote to the particular plane, but this one has a fairly sharp bend despite my gentle persuasions. When I put it back together after refinish and BLO everything seemed fine but like I said, couple passes and no snap or anything, just felt the uneven tote instead of smooth against my hand.


----------



## racerglen

Mos, you'll LOVE your little giant plane !
At least if you're working balsa wood, got one years ago and for that they're great,especialy with a fresh blade,
not a used one, otherwise.. WALL ART !!! ;-)


----------



## WayneC

Glen, I've had good luck with Gorilla Glue. Planning to use epoxy on the next few I glue up and see how that goes. Also I was going to glue before BLO, not sure if that would have any impact or not.


----------



## shampeon

+1 to Gorilla glue if the break is still clean, but plan on reboring the hole to clean up the glue afterward. Gorilla glue foams up and expands, which is good for filling gaps if the fit isn't perfect in the break, but will need to be cleaned up before you put the rod back in.

If the glue residue is gumming up the break, I would use a miter saw or table saw sled to make clean cuts at 90" on both pieces, pull the piece over the blade on an upside down jointer plane to clean up the saw marks, then either reglue if you didn't lose much length, or glue in a thin block of wood between the pieces. If the latter, use a rasp and sandpaper to shape the block after the glue dries, and rebore the hole.


----------



## donwilwol

I want you to know I held a type 1 Stanley #8 in my hands today. It was a religious moment. I felt the history coursing threw me. I then looked at the $300 price tag, the broken tote, and the missing japanning. Maybe someday!


----------



## palaswood

Don, great showing of self control there. What would you have paid for it though, in its condition? Be honest now…

(btw, I picked up a couple 2" Buck Bros irons from HD & one for my block plane, so I'm gonna experiment with cambers and back bevels now.)


----------



## donwilwol

When I reglue a tote I take a small drill and drill some holes for the epoxy to grab, then use epoxy to glue.


----------



## WayneC

Do you dye the epoxy Don?


----------



## shampeon

Um, I meant 90 degrees, not 90". But you probably knew that?


----------



## WayneC

Oh and some new Bedrock porn for Red…. Type 5 605 1/2c





































(I would never enable a fellow LumberJock)


----------



## donwilwol

sometimes I die the epoxy. I would recommend it, but I don't always. if the joint is tight it doesn't seem to matter, and if the joint isn't tight, it still doesn't seem to matter, if you know what I mean.

That 604 1/2 is a great looking plane Wayne.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Don.


----------



## CL810

Really nice buy Mos.


----------



## donwilwol

Joseph, I have to pass that way home, so …........ If it had been $100, it would have been in my truck.


----------



## WayneC

I don't think I have ever held a type one or two. Seen Type 3s and 4s.


----------



## DanKrager

Hey guys, glad to be back from Houston! It's chilly up here in IL at 92 degrees! Trying to catch up tonight!
WayneC, I've designed a box to hold multiple specialty planes like 45, 46, 55 etc. It's nothing fancy other than the joinery and the wood (walnut) but it will be my next build. It's in sketchup form right now…a cabinet with shelves essentially. It's referred to on my blog about tool chests. I'll happily share about it.
DanK


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Dan, I will take a look. I here you about Houston. I was there last week for work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beautiful plane, Wayne. Love the #5 1/2 on the underside of the cap, quite cool.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Welcome back, Dan!


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Smitty.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wayne?? Two fractional bedrocks in two weeks? You dirty, dirty dog.

That's it. I'm just gonna go drop 5 bills on a Bob Kaune bedrock just so I'll stop twitching….lol.


----------



## racerglen

Tried cleaning up the joint last evening, the surfaces just "burnish" leaving a shiney apearance.
Wonder what the original glue used was, (oh, Wayne, the BLO followed the glue up not before, misaligned my words ;-)) 
Well more cleaning and epoxy it is and a dive into the grandfather in law's wood chest to see what I have to possibly create a tote or 2. Already ruled out buying rosewood after a local price check.


----------



## Tugboater78

Racer- Walnut makes for good tote material.. one pf my blogs (one about my grandpas #5) shows an awesome tote and knob made from it.

Gotta quit showin off them bedrocks, making me wanna start buying some….


----------



## WayneC

5 Bills would be nice to have hanging around. Still need a 605 1/4 and a 607. Going rust hunting this weekend, hopefully I will find both sitting on a shelf in junk shop for $10 each. 

Is the burnish just the rose wood being burnished? Perhaps some course sandpaper to scuff it up. The price of rosewood, had changed the way I look at broken incomplete planes. I bought a pair of #7s two weeks ago for $30 one was worth the $30 and the other one had a big chunk out of its side. Aside from the huge chunk everything was in great shape. The tote is on the Bedrock above. Even planes with broken totes can be worth buying for parts if the price is right.

Justin, I need to do a family shot…. lol


----------



## racerglen

Wayne, I'd tried a quick hit with the wire wheel and that's where the burnish came from, sandpaper did cure that but as a result the pieces are no longer in allignment. glue chunks in it as well I guess.
Buying parts planes is a good solution, but I'm fresh out of totes that way as well.
:-(
I do have some small bits of rosewood from a long ago projectthat'll work for the inserts or whatever, patches I guess.


----------



## WayneC

Probably time to do the cut and glue in a piece for that handle. I'm not sure I have any handles that are in better shape in the shop or I would ship one up.


----------



## racerglen

Thanks for the thought Wayne ! I may just go on a hunt this morning to see what's lurking
under the counter where was found the Union 4 and a half .. ;-)

More likely cut n' glue BUT I did also dig out the L/V tote template, dosen't quite match but that could also be solved.


----------



## Mosquito

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221275625173?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Now I have to get a non-broken handle


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I hear ya fellers. I've got a busted up tote I've cut chucks off for tote tip repairs.

And, at the price of parts, its often cheaper to buy a clunker. Bought this peach other day. Got a sweet tote with the decal. mmm…hmmm.


----------



## WayneC

Mos. I almost pulled the trigger on that for all of the parts..


----------



## JayT

That was a steal for a 55, Mos!


----------



## WayneC

Yes it was…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy crap, Mos, that deserves a You Suck!


----------



## Mosquito

$100 with blades, I told myself I wasn't going to buy anything for a while, but I couldn't pass that up. Just need to find a right side fence. MW-TCA meet coming up in a week, maybe I can root around there and find the right fence (that's right side fence).


----------



## shampeon

Glen, I've got some small scraps of East Indian rosewood and cocobolo I could mail you, if you need a patch piece.

Edit: get the name right, fool!


----------



## WayneC

The only thing that stopped me was my recent buys and I am supposed to be out looking in the wild tomorrow. Lots of envy there Mos. But glad it was a fellow LJ that got it.


----------



## Mosquito

Keep your eyes out for a right fence 

nhplaneparts has a left fence, but it has the micro-adjustable fence, and the right fence doesn't appear to, so I don't think it would work. Only ~$15 shipped for the left fence, so I think it's just a matter of time before I find one. Shouldn't be too bad


----------



## palaswood

I have a question for you guys. How much time do you actually spend USING these planes you all obsess over so much (ie to actually build stuff)? Half the time? 60/40? I'm just curious. Seems like a hobby in & of itself


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

100% of the time I build stuff, I'm using some combination of hand planes.


----------



## WayneC

LOL. Joseph you're not supposed to ask questions like that. 

Right now I am spending too much time working in front of a computer.


----------



## JayT

I use at least one plane on pretty much every project. Don't own a power planer or jointer, so all stock dimensioning is done with the table saw and hand planes.


----------



## shampeon

Joseph, I use all my planes for the purposes for which they're suited. That means some planes are used seldom and others are used in every single project. In order to care about collecting these things, you pretty much have to be proficient in their use. It'd be sort of like someone who dislikes music collecting guitars.


----------



## 33706

@shampeon: I collect planes, and use them… but I also collect* Wacky Packages*!!










http://www.google.ca/search?q=wacky+packages&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=pd4gUuTDHMW0qAHe3YDQCw&sqi=2&ved=0CEAQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=629


----------



## WayneC

That is cool Poopie….


----------



## 33706

Yes, *WayneC, *I can't count the number of dressers and child's desks I've restored or refinished that were encrusted with these stickers….


----------



## racerglen

Ian, thanks !, got bits n' chunks in the wood locker that should work, including a piece of 3/4 inch rosewood,not enough for a full toe and too thin but nuff for patches , amazing what's in that thing once I remember to look, even some kingwood.
The one thing I want to keep with the Union is the previous owners name stamps, can't belive it, they're even on the front knob..JOS. SMEATON I think, it was pretty descrete, only found the stamps as I cleaned them up (tote n' knob) quite light pressure used so they're only visible with a raking/cross light.

Joseph, it is a hobby of it's own, but I use mine regularly (well, most of them ;-) my 75 bullnose is wall art mostly, even with it's RCAF markings, or is that because of the Air Force designation ? There are others that are very speciialized so not so much for them, but the Bedrock 605.5 C and such get a workout !


----------



## racerglen

Poopie, y'all been shoping at Mad Magazine again, c'mon, fess up ;-)
My kids had a mess, yes a mess, of those things as did some co workers.
To this day there's a sticker inside the mens room at work, inside THE door "Toilet cam is for research purposes only"


----------



## TerryDowning

Nice NeverReady ad. I remember Mad Magazine….

As to use of planes. Every project since I cleaned them up, sharpened them and tuned them.

No more sanding!! Way less noise. I don't have a power planer either which is what drove me to clean up, sharpen, tune, and USE the planes I was lucky enough to inherit.


----------



## palaswood

Ok, my question was more tongue in cheek actually. I really meant, how much time do you spend actually USING the planes as opposed to simply obsessing over, ebay shopping for, wild hunting for, and restoring them.

Basically, How much woodworking do you actually get done!? lol

As for me, I'm stuck at work like most of you guys, in front of a computer. I am lucky enough to have a tech support type gig that offers me some free time throughout the day to browse the forums.

I agree wholeheartedly that hand planes are maybe the most useful tool in the woodshop.


----------



## Mosquito

I would say I use mine on 100% of my projects. Can't think of a project yet that I haven't used them. I'm about 95% hand tool at this point. Except for a cordless drill, I haven't used a power tool in over 6 months 

EDIT: (for woodworking projects, I used a dremel, and jigsaw on my last computer case mod  )


----------



## DaddyZ

Palsawood - Welcome to LJ's, just click on any of our Icons to go to each of our pages.

There you can see any projects we have done & learn a little more about each of us.

I personally do more collecting of Hand planes than I do using, but I do use some from time to time.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Palaswood- I definitely have more planes than I use….but I use them! I make and sell quite a bit for a hobbyist. Sometimes I get annoyed with how much time I'm spending on tools….rather than working wood. That's why I've paid for some already restored…..with the money I've made from woodworking.

Anyway, here's our no. 8 donor Wayne-O.


----------



## WayneC

Excellent.


----------



## WayneC

I Miller's falls #9 like a 4 1/2?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-Millers-Falls-No-9-Wood-Plane-Woodworking-Hand-Tool-/390652216580?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af4afc504


----------



## JayT

MF #9 is equivalent to a Stanley #4, I believe. The #10 is similar to a 4-1/2


----------



## WayneC

I guess it just looks wide to me in the photo.


----------



## bandit571

not quite, more like a #4









Defiance #4, a Stanley made Dunlap #4, a M-F #9, and a Wood River #4 V3 (front to back)

Also have the #3 sized M-F #8









Along with a Yorkie Dunlap, a Wards, and a Windsor scrub…


----------



## TerryDowning

what JayT said

I wish I had a MF 10 (Type 3 Preferably) (This is the dreams thread after all)
and a 22 while I'm in dream mode


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll keep my eyes open, Terry. You never know where these things pop up.


----------



## shampeon

Millers Falls No. 10:


----------



## TerryDowning

Thanks Smitty
Nice Ian (Even if it is a Type 2 possibly a Type 3)

I mixed up my preferred MF Type, mine are all Type 4.


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, it was a type 2, except for the hardwood knob/tote and steel posts. So I made a new cherry knob/tote and replaced the posts. So now it's a type "Weird".


----------



## WayneC

It looks nice. I really like the skew block Terry.


----------



## TerryDowning

Removing the side and using as a rabbet plane is pretty handy. It's bear to sharpen though all free hand due to the skewed blade.

It's a fun little plane though.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a MF 10 type 2.

I may have more planes than I use. Ok I do have more than I use. I spend more time collecting, but I do use them in most of my woodworking. I spend a fair amount of time reselling to.


----------



## donwilwol

Oh, almost forgot to mention I had a SW #1 in my hands today. I actually went back to buy it when noticed the heel had been welded. In perfect shape it was worth the $600 price tag. Welded not so much!


----------



## palaswood

So who has a decent Stanley #7 or #8 user that will hold up, not so interested in collectable shape. I'm looking here first before I scour feeBay. Don, Wayne, anyone?

Is the #7 really the wussy little brother of the #8 as Patrick Leach suggests?

I'm not going to be flattening very long boards anyhow. So maybe #7 will suffice.


----------



## Tugboater78

4 1/2 of some sort is on my list.

Btw my MF 14 knob and tote need some love, how were they originally finished?


----------



## donwilwol

I have a #8.

I just reduced the price. I don't know why the thing hasn't sold. Not that I care, but I thought it would be gone right after I listed it.


----------



## shampeon

The difference of 2" in length doesn't really matter all that much between a #7 and #8. The #8 is wider, and there's more mass to it ("heft and hubris" around these parts). But it's more tiring to use, and uses a blade not shared with any other model. #7s are more common, as many plane makers didn't bother making a #8 size plane.

In short, a #7 will do pretty much anything that a #8 will do. But if you find a #8 before a #7, don't turn it down.


----------



## donwilwol

And a #8 is just cooler. "heft and hubris" and all that!!


----------



## palaswood

thanks guys. Don that #8 is gorgeous, but my girlfriend would have my head if I dropped 150 on a tool right before we go on vacation. probably gonna have to hold off. These jointers are spendy lil buggers ain't they


----------



## TerryDowning

Btw my MF 14 knob and tote need some love, how were they originally finished?
Depends on the Type

for my preferred Type 4
"Tote and knob are manufactured of goncalo, rather than cocobolo and coated with a thick red-orange varnish stain."

I just really like those red handles with the chrome and the black. They just look cool.


----------



## donwilwol

And once you manage to get that red crap off some of the wood MF uses was gorgeous.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Palas. I prefer the no. 8. It's tough to find a nice one under $100. But I'm surprised at how cheap decent user no. 8s go on ebay.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

doh


----------



## JustplaneJeff

found some rust today it was a good day


----------



## JustplaneJeff

not sure if planes cut into my beer budget or beer cuts into my plane budget.


----------



## WayneC

Joseph, I have planes.


----------



## starringemma

Isn't this a 40 and not a 4C?

Isn't someone here always looking for a scrub plane?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VINTAGE-STANLEY-BAILEY-NO-4C-WOODWORKING-WOOD-PLANE-/171116884747?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d75c730b


----------



## JayT

Yeah, Wayne, how many 7's do you have in the queue?

If anyone needs a reasonably priced #8, I ran across this one on the bay today.


----------



## WayneC

You are correct.


----------



## WayneC

I have 3 I believe and a Sargent VBM 424 which is a #8 sized plane waiting to be cleaned up / restored.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

A drive-by Emma showing

Nice Haul Jeff.

Joseph- unless Wayne's got sumpin for ya….that's a good no8 JayT linked. T13 oh ya.


----------



## starringemma

JustPlaneJeff,

Is the block plane in the lower left corner aluminum? I just saw one one craigslist today.


----------



## JustplaneJeff

its a UTILA plane from Chicago all aluminum except the blade


----------



## WayneC

The one JayT linked is a good one. I think later than T-13. Single patent date, high knob, etc….

The jointers I have in the queue are all pre-frog adjusting screw.

I've also got some 4 1/2s I am going to have to part with. A couple of T11s, a WW2 era and a T9 or so. Thinking I may keep the WW2 one or one of the T11's not decided yet.


----------



## JayT

Looks to be a type 13, anything after that had the raised ring cast under the front knob.


----------



## palaswood

Thanks for all the suggestions, but it looks like we may head to Las Vegas next week, so I'm probably gonna need all the cash I have (so I can lose it). Believe you me, I'd rather invest in a jointer plane…

I'll be back in the market soon enough. Wayne, i'll pm you if things change.


----------



## starringemma

Yep,

http://iowacity.craigslist.org/tls/4027942775.html


----------



## WayneC

JayT, For some reason I thought you said T11. Been a long week.

Sounds like a plan Joseph…


----------



## WayneC

And Jeff it looks like a very good day.


----------



## WhoMe

So, that #40, oh, I mean 4C that Emma posted, is that handle beyond reasonable repair? Unfortunately, I cant zoom in on the blade to see what vintage that one is.

Jay, nice post on that #8. great price too. and you are correct, TY14 and later had the raised ring below the front knob. (just looked it up this morning)


----------



## starringemma

The fact that it's listed as a 4C might keep scrub plane seekers at bay… or maybe it will raise curiosity in everyone else.


----------



## eao2012

Well I got off work early today for once and was able to get some good quality time in the shop. Finally got to play with the walnut I got a little while ago. The wood needed to be planed and I was looking for any excuse for an arm workout. Here's the results:


----------



## JayT

^ WOW! That's some purdy walnut, Goon.


----------



## WayneC

Very pretty.


----------



## eao2012

Thanks fellas. Its the beginning of my end table project.

Oh and this is for anyone, but I'm looking for a millers falls jack plane if anyone has more than one and are looking for some extra cash. I've fallen in love with my MF smoother and would like to start a MF collection like I've seen some of y'all have


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Eric. If your planing burled walnut that well, I'd say your coming along just fine with that mf no. 8.


----------



## widdle

id be wiling to trade my frankenbedrock for a seabreeze right about now…anyone else sweating while doing nothing..


----------



## WayneC

We have about 7 MPH of delta breeze here tonight. Mid 80s.


----------



## WayneC

Oh and Mos this is your fault.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, lots to try and keep up with on tonight's Epic Thread!

-Emma stopped by!
-Nice stuff, Goon
-Palas, i have a #7 T 16 or so if interested
-EDIT- wow, Wayne! Congrats!

All others, Carry On, great reads!


----------



## Mosquito

your boxes look better than the ones I bought :-(


----------



## WayneC

But you got a plane and a bunch of accessories. 

Also got this so I can watch your videos on tv…. lol (been on back order for a long time)


----------



## shampeon

No fog but a decent sea-breeze here in the Lower Haight. Mid 60s outside, which is downright balmy for San Francisco.


----------



## Tugboater78

To get rid of my MF 14 or not… Hmm I have 2 Stanley 5s and 2 Stanley t5.5s ..I will have to think on this

Edit: it is cleaned and tuned, the wood needs some work but it is a fine user.


----------



## starringemma

I picked up this Four Square at a garage sale last weekend for $8.00

I keep an eye on rummage sales in the classifieds adds and I found a listing for Stanley planes. Have you noticed that if a plane doesn't have a name people call it a Stanley?

Have you ever seen a Four Square plane with the Four Square logo embedded in the lever cap?


----------



## WayneC

Actually I think this is the first one I have seen with the label on the handle. I have seen lots with the logo on the lever cap. This one looks like it would clean up nicely. if a #5 or #5 1/4 size?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ditto on the handle decal. That's sweet Emma.


----------



## WayneC

I'm off to rust hunt in a bit Red, any requests? (I'm enabling)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Still need the no 2, 4-1/2, and 6 for t13s. And any type 6 bedrocks…lol

No rust hunting for me. My brother is visiting. I'm gonna have him drop a big ash tree out back


----------



## starringemma

The decal is in very good shape. I was wondering what I could do to luster up the tote with out hurting the decal.


----------



## starringemma

double post…


----------



## LukieB

Wayne, if you could find me a set of 55 cutters about like the one's you posted earlier that would be sweet….matter of fact, what you gonna do with those ones??

Mos, congrats on your 55 score, definitely deserves a you suck : )

Emma, nice score, I've seen lots with the 4 square logo on the lever cap, but never one with that nice of a decal on the tote…very cool. I've put Boiled Linseed Oil (BLO) on a couple of mine with acceptable results, won't make it shiner but looks nicer.


----------



## WayneC

I'll keep my eyes out Red. I'm looking for a T13ish plane for parts. Need handles for the 606 I have to restore.

I was just out in the shop doing some planning. Seeing how much space I would have if I built a single plane drawer base for my tool chest. Plan would be to house the bench planes in it.


----------



## starringemma

The lever cap on this one is almost the same as on a transitional.

I think they're called crocodile tails or something. Someone posted one here earlier this year and someone came back saying that they had the twin of it. or something like that.


----------



## WhoMe

Widdle, I hear ya. I'm a little south and east of you. Last night the air seemed so thick you could cut it with a bench plane. At 11:00 it was still 81.4 degrees, no breeze and humidity so high, I think I was sweating standing still.
At this point, I can't wait till summer is gone here in so cal.

Weeee, I get to do some rust hunting today too. Not expecting much but it is still getting out and looking.


----------



## WayneC

Lukie, I am going to find a 55. I will keep my eye out for more blades.


----------



## WayneC

This is a cool old plane.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-PLANE-SELDEN-BAILEY-TOOL-CO-WOONSOCKET-BATTLE-AXE-3-1875-/221276038924?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338514670c


----------



## starringemma

Just a thought, but has anyone considered having their restoration plane body powder coated?

Now, I'll seat back and listen to all the reasons that it would be a bad idea.


----------



## donwilwol

I just happened into a #4,4C, and #8 prelateral. He had several prelateral transitional but I had to set some kind of limit.

I know ,pic't or it didn't happen.


----------



## palaswood

So hot I'm dripping sweat onto my workpieces out in the shop. Fall can't arrive soon enough.

WhoMe, where do you hunt rust in SoCal? I'm in south OC.


----------



## WayneC

Hmmm. Not a paint expert Emma.

Don. Must be a pre-lateral day. I just passed on a number 6. Thought about it. Was $50.

Opted for two saws and a nice millers falls spokeshave.


----------



## palaswood

i need me a nice ~6pt rip saw, dont care if its a disston. Anyone hoarding these?


----------



## starringemma

WayneC,

"Actually I think this is the first one I have seen with the label on the handle. I have seen lots with the logo on the lever cap. This one looks like it would clean up nicely. if a #5 or #5 1/4 size?"

I just seen a Four Square lever cap on ebay with the logo stamped on it. It's odd that I've seen more with the crocodile tail lever caps. The first two where here on LJ… go figure! right?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/parts-2-lever-cap-for-Stanley-4-Four-Square-1104-or-1105-wood-plane-/151038294491?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232a9579db


----------



## WayneC

It seems to happen like that Emma. You see lots of one item. Then none.

Joseph. Just bought a Simmons 6 ppi but not hoarding saws.


----------



## LukieB

Wayne, I have a 55 I'm looking to sell, complete minus the cutters, only flaw is a big crack in the tote. Other than that, it seems complete and functional….shoot me a PM if you have any interest….


----------



## shampeon

The way you powder coat makes it impractical for a plane body. The paint powder adheres to the metal electro-statically, which makes it hard to only do the interior of the plane body. Then the item is baked, which is maybe not the best idea for old cast iron that needs to be flat.


----------



## racerglen

Did some test swaping this morning to no avail, the Union tote is a FULL quarter inch shorter than the Stanley totes..so..slice of wood patch, and now I'm not sure what kind of wood, sure isn't like the rosewood from the 4.5 Stanley or other totes in the family.
Oh well, where'd I put that touch up pen ?

;-)


----------



## WhoMe

Palaswood, I'm by csuf. I hit a bunch of garage sales in the older posts of Fullerton. I keep hoping that someone will be cleaning out their old stiff in a garage. No luck on that end. Just the usual nonwoodworking stuff. But you never know unless you venture out once in a while.
Then I hit a couple antique stores I have had good luck with in the past in Fullerton and one by Knotts. Saw several things of interest (late #40 for $45, #190 minus depth stop for$25, ty11 #3 with late blade and cap for$45) but nothing really deal worthy except I did pick up a late #80 scraper for $18 with only surface rust. So I did not go away empty handed.
Thought I had a possibility of a #6 for red but it was a type 17 with the rubber depth adjuster.


----------



## starringemma

Thanks Shampeon,

I knew I couldn't have came up with a killer idea without something being wrong with it…


----------



## chrisstef

Well good news and bad news. I got a sargent 5307 iron with the correct (ithink) lat adjuster affixed to the iron. Cap is good too. Bad news is that i dont think the base is right.


----------



## donwilwol

What makes you think the base is not right?


----------



## chrisstef

2 lateral adjusters? Or maybe theres just an extra affixed to the base? No mouth adjustment either.


----------



## donwilwol

Yep, wrong base. I can't tell on my phone what the base is.

edit:
maybe an early 9 1/2


----------



## Tim457

I've got some tiny violins playing for you guys in SoCal. Your weather is so perfect year round you don't know what to do with yourselves if it isn't.  Drive an hour to the coast and be happy!


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like an early stanley … Maybe 9 1/2. .... Dunno.


----------



## donwilwol

Does it have a hole for the throat adjuster? If not it early.


----------



## starringemma

I almost bought a KK 7 this afternoon… but something didn't feel right. The sides were painted black. My first thought was that the old lady who owned booth 36 selling antique salt and pepper shakers thought that this wood tool thing would sell for more if it had pretty new paint on it.

As I looked closer I could see someone was trying to cover up a crack that ran from the mouth all the way up the side. They did a pretty good job on it, I must say. It was the inside down by the mouth that gave it away.

I've gotten all tickled and bought planes quick only to fined something wrong with them when I got them home…. Don't even think about turning that into a 2 am bar joke.


----------



## chrisstef

Nah no hole Don but definately adjustable. No fingy grips on the side either


----------



## donwilwol

I'd say its an early 9 1/2 base. Can't post the pick right now, but my first #18 was really a 9 1/2 with an 18 knuckle. I've still got it. Its a memory piece.


----------



## chrisstef

As i suspected Don. All in all not a terrible deal being that it gives me a reason to buy more plane parts. Its got me this sickness.


----------



## donwilwol

No turning back now


----------



## WayneC

Emma, I agree. Rushing is always a bad idea. I normally ask the price before I pick anything up and then inspect the hell out of it.

Chris, eventually you will get two planes out of the deal.

No planes on my rust hunt today. Two Saws (should have bought a 3rd), a nice miller falls spokeshave and a massive corner chisel.


----------



## bandit571

Plane porn alert! Items seen today









For DEs to









to a pile of wanttabes,to









to a "naked" woodie (lost it's knickers) to some bigger ones









yep, he wanted $45 for that one, and $35 for this









#80. Some others were where they should be left, though









Not even an iron in them? One wedge though. I went away with just two block planes, today. Spent $8 on them. Passed on the Craftsman block they wanted $25 for???


----------



## WayneC

Looks like some fun items.

Since we are showing items that we saw today…




























And a cute little tool chest.


----------



## wormil

Is it just me or is the bidding on this excessive? It's a nice plane but weren't Hercules the low end Sargents?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Razor-Sharp-Hand-Plane-14-Hercules-Excellent-Condition/221272689481?_trksid=p3984.m2046&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D32%26meid%3D972224351016301533%26pid%3D100020%26prg%3D1023%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D221272689481%26


----------



## WayneC

I think he got paid for the work put into restoring and tuning the plane.


----------



## stonedlion

That price looked high.

But, maybe since it has been "prettified", tuned up and sharpened, the non-woodworking collectors got in a bidding war for a shiny bauble. Just my unscientific opinion/wild ass guess


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random 'way late at nite' Sat nite pic…


----------



## wormil

Wayne, no doubt he put some hours into it.


----------



## Tugboater78

Smitty you makin me jealous, I wanna play in my shop…


----------



## palaswood

that's a sweet 7 smitty. I just rescued a half madrone log from the family beach bonfire, ran the scrub over it and then the no4c. how can people burn this stuff… I think I have a problem


----------



## bandit571

The "before" pictures of the two planes I actually bought down there.









Two different planes, two very different dealers









By Great Neck, a clone of a Stanley? This dealer puts a clear-coat on all the planes…









and this one does not..

rusty one MIGHT be an American Boy? Judging by the knob…


----------



## WayneC

I hate it when the dealers clear coat stuff. Both look like they will clean up well.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, kinda like lipstick on a pig.


----------



## Mosquito

nothin' doin' for me. stopped at a flea market on the way to fiance's grandparents cabin. Only a few old moulding and rabbit planes missing irons, couple newer saws, but there was a sweet old English style work bench.


----------



## LukieB

Some Pics for Wayne


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned up the two planes today. Rusty one seems to be a unique one, at that.









Ramp has a "3" cast into it. Behind that is a "U" inside a circle. Behind that is an "11" inside another circle. The "Made in USA is set into the casting, like it was stamped. Cap iron has a "12" and a "U" cast into it's underside.
Knob has a molded base, and looks from the inside like it might have been painted red. Base is just a hair under 2" wide, and 6-1/2" long. Iron is 1-5/8" wide. No stamp was on the iron.

Stats on the Great Neck block plane. Iron is also 1-5/8" wide, and no stamped info. no mold marks anywhere on the body, other than GREAT NECK in front of the brass knob. Depth knob is also brass. Lefthand threads on the post. Ramp is a funny shape, almost like a block letter c, with the back of the c towards the mouth opening. No markings on the mouth adjuster lever, and seems tobe nickel plated steel. Looks like a Stanley, except for that Great Neck cast in the nose.









Either ring a bell? How flat should this sole be?









Sole length is 6-1/4"


----------



## marcuscraft

Hey hand plane o philes…im clearing out the hoard a little bit and selling a couple planes. Any thoughts on the values:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/52917


----------



## donwilwol

I spent most of yesterday afternoon at Liberty tool and a few days in Maine and NH. Most of the stuff came from surrounding areas. Liberty Tool is nice, and has lots of stuff, but they know what the stuff is worth, so no great deals that I seen. Their planes seemed to be either $20 Wards masters, or $200 Gages.


----------



## DonBroussard

I've seen pics of Keen Kutter planes, but until yesterday, I was not aware that they also made and sold cutlery:










This box of knives and forks was inside a display case with the price on the back side of the tag, so I didn't get the price. Besides, I wasn't interested in buying them, but I did find them interesting.


----------



## bandit571

Keen Kutter was like the True Value/ ACE Hardware/ DIY stores of today. EVERYTHING they could sell in the store would have their house brand on it.


----------



## donwilwol

My new old Stanley #49 (been waiting a long time to find one of those) is soaking in some citric but its missing one blade. Would someone with such an animal give me the width of the blades. I plane to make a pair.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Should have a pair 3/8" wide, and a third that is 5/8" wide for thicker stock…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and CONGRATS on finding the #49, Don Yoda! Pics, man… we need pics.

-Did y'all see the #164 in the Leach newsletter? If someone on this thread picks it up, I'd like to use it for a week or two and cure the silly infatuation I have with that plane.


----------



## WhoMe

Smitty, if you are lusting for a 164, eBay has one. With a little pocket change you can buy it. Starting bid is only $2495.00


----------



## WayneC

I'm still waiting on the $20 164 I'm going to find at a yard sale. Probably the day after I hit the super lotto.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Somebody sound the alarm for* JayT*.....
Walt's got a 605 1/2 lever cap!!!
http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/LOOT/2013%2009%2002/bedrock_5half_frog.jpg


----------



## bandit571

Test drives today









Like maybe a M-F #8 on Black Walnut?









or the "brand new" Great Neck/ Stanley 9-1/2 on the same board?









Still haven't figured out who made this little guy, though. Casting for the base does have a cirled U on it…









that is a Stanley 110 sitting behind it, and the 110 is at least 1/2" longer..


----------



## 33706

*@DonW:* Was that your haul, on the wooden deck of that old store? What was your total take-home loot from your New England rust-hunt? We gotta know…


----------



## donwilwol

*@poopiekat* Well actually {a little smile here} The first picture is Liberty tool. The second two pictures are from *my* porch and Yes it almost all of my take for the week end. I got to go grab a small Simmonds SAW book and a few tap sets I forgot was in my truck.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Therapy after a crazy weekend=bedrock+cherry board+bourbon.


----------



## theoldfart

Red and Don Cheers!


----------



## JayT

Somebody sound the alarm for JayT…..

You rang? Actually, I'm good. Found a three line cap (which is correct for the 605-1/2 I've got) about three weeks ago on the 'bay. It had been ground back a bit because of chips, but the seller was up front about it and the price reflected the loss of value. It still works fine, so no worries and can be seen in the middle of this.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ooohhh….dems purdy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holiday Planing Underway.


----------



## WayneC

Looks like a nice way to spend the day. I purchased some wood for a project today.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

As Mos mentioned a while back, Jim Bode offer tools on his site as well as ebay. Looks like he's stopping the ebay thing. I've often wondered if he really sells any $3-400 bedrocks.


----------



## WayneC

I tried him once. Bought an item on eBay only to have my money refunded a couple of days later because they had already sold the listed item.


----------



## terryR

BigRed, yes, Jim Bode really sells those tools at the prices he asks. Don't ask how I know…

Hey, have you been turned onto Patrick Leach's sorta monthly list? Awesome complete tools that just need a little cleaning, hard to find planes, cool tools, but most are priced accordingly:

http://www.supertool.com/forsale/september2013list.htm


----------



## Mosquito

Lucas had posted it before, but Jim basically marks up his eBay items to cover the fees for selling it that way vs selling it on his site. How he does it, I have no idea.

And Red, He's had that banner up for a few months now. But I keep seeing him list a lot of things on his eBay account anyway.

I also tried buying a saw once. Did a buy-it-now for $40, only to have it refunded saying it had already been sold, like Wayne experienced. Except I saw the same item posted (same exact pictures) for $140 the next day…


----------



## WayneC

Think he is best avoided…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I purchased a #71 router from Mr. Bode. It came with only two of the three irons pictured; I sent a msg that it was missing, one came in the mail at no additional charge within a week or so… Other than that, yeah, he seems to charge a very high premium, but then his stuff is near-pristine. So if you want what he has…


----------



## terryR

I've only purchased once from Jim…a near pristine SW 45, the irons look to be straight from the factory. Got it off his website a year ago. And paid dearly!










But, I've also noticed funny things about his eBay items…they seem to disappear…and re-appear?

I thought it was just me…but if you guys have noticed odd practices…I say He is to be avoided, too.

Never had a prob with planes from DonW's elves…just sayin'


----------



## WayneC

That is a pretty 45.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, been getting Patrick's email for a lotta' years now. Very educational as well as a good read. He coined the word term Galoot!


----------



## Mosquito

That is a very nice #45… wish I had one that nice for when I do my videos lol

Speaking of which, I was hoping to do the T&G video, or at least half of it, this week. However, I'm slightly annoyed that I can't embed videos, until Martin figures out how he's going to allow us to post them again… It's not quite the same if I have to just link to the video externally.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the love on the old 45 ya'll…I bought it when I had a chunk of christmas money in my pocket, and just didn't want to chase down all the parts for the tool. This one was complete, right down to the screwdriver, and original box. A bit of a 'splurge purchase' but I thought the 45 was a tool worthy of such! 

Plus, I hope to upgrade all my Stanleys to SW's as I can over the coming years…so this 45 was easy to buy. A bit difficult to justify to the wife…especially considering how often I've used it in the past year.


----------



## Mosquito

Terry, send it this way and I'll use it for you


----------



## terryR

LOL. Mos, I promise to use it more this coming year! 

Just haven't needed it for the bench, cutting board, stool, goat feeder, or chicken coop…my latest projects…


----------



## Mosquito

"Just haven't needed it [...]"

Just need to design the project around wanting to use it ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Some say 'Pick a project, then get the tools you need just for that project.'

Enablers say, 'Buy the tool you want, then pick projects needing that particular tool.'

Love it, agree with it, done it myself.


----------



## ShaneA

Hoarders say " just go ahead and buy one or two of everything…you may need it someday"...not that I would know.


----------



## donwilwol

So, some of you stop at 2?

*Mos*, or any with the correct answer.. A #45 related *question*. I've noticed several of the blades in all of my #45 packs don't have the little notch for the adjuster. At first I thought it was the last box I picked up, but as I got looking, every box I own (yes, its more than 2,{head hung in shame}) has at least a couple like that. What's up with that?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Body seems like that kinda character to me as well. I'm surprised ebay lets him use their site to basically promote his site. 
I have pulled things from ebay myself after changing my mind. But if anybody wanted it, they should have bid on it…instead of waiting to snipe.

I do get P. Leach's monthly list. Haven't bought anything from him yet. Been beat to the punch a couple times. There's a couple other sites I check. Probably the same one's you guys are checkin


----------



## theoldfart

Don, mine is a Record but I think that are identical . The only cutters missing a notch are the smallest sizes of each type. I'll check mine as soon as I get home


----------



## Mosquito

*Don*, do you know which irons specifically? My 1/8" straight iron doesn't have a notch, and I figured it was because it was too narrow to have one. I know the earlier irons didn't have a notch because the #45 didn't have a depth adjuster yet…


----------



## donwilwol

this is the set were I started to pay attention. I'll have to look, but I know the other sets were not just the very small ones.


----------



## donwilwol

these are in a different kind of box.


----------



## theoldfart

Guessing they predate the adjusters


----------



## Mosquito

That's what my guess would be too. Never seen a set in a box like that, but I kinda dig it


----------



## terryR

According to Heckel's 45 Type Study, some of the cutters started using the slot feature with Type6 1895. Looks like most had slots by Type 7B 1895-1906.

Prior to 1895, are the cutters with 3/32" holes for engagement.

Prior to 1893, I see no holes mentioned in the cutters…

those are old friggin' irons, Don!


----------



## terryR

Lemme see of I can organize that a little better…

Type4 1890-1892, no holes in cutters.
Type5 1893-1894, 3/32" holes in cutters.
Type6 1895, slots and holes.
Type7B 1895-1906, slots and holes for the 2 small sizes.
Type11 1910-1914, slots except the 2 small sizes, no more holes…

...details, details…


----------



## donwilwol

The Roger Smith's type study also shows no adjuster until 1893.


----------



## 33706

*Quick question*:
Anyone know offhand which plane maker painted the upper half of the lever cap a bright red?
*PTAMPIA is mostly B&W, sadly.*
I'm thinking Mohawk/Sherburne, but I'm not sure…one listed locally…not calling 'til I know, I've had a few wild goose chases lately.

Yeah… the tote is bogus…


----------



## donwilwol

Mohawk/Sherburne http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-mohawk-shelburne-woodworking-hand-plane


----------



## 33706

*@DonW:* Bingo!! Thanks for the time and trouble… Now I gotta go buy it!! That's a great site, by the way! I'm gonna take a closer look. Thanks again, Don!


----------



## Iguana

Had a case of the wispys today










Was levelling a batch of cabinet doors and shelves after glueup. The shavings added up after a couple of hours.


----------



## RGtools

^delicious.


----------



## terryR

Impressive shavings, Mark! And I love the shape of your planes.

OK, who is the proud owner of that *gorgeous 71 1/2* in the center of this month's calendar? By the color of the benchtop, my guess is Smitty…


----------



## Mosquito

I'm pretty sure it was Smitty's.

That script logo is my favorite of the ones on the #71/#71 1/2 (Types 4-6)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nope, I'm at the top left, cutting Wall Hung Tool Cabinet dados in poplar with the #271. That center pic looks to have a pine top to me… It's a perfect refurb, for sure.


----------



## JayT

It's Al's, see post #145 in this thread. (That was a looooooong time ago, in forum time)


----------



## Mosquito

spliced together some video of my #71 in action last night. Haven't uploaded it yet, and I may not. It's not much special. Mostly just to play around with a new video editing software


----------



## JayT

Don't fool yourself, Mos. If it was made by you, it's special, bless your heart.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^lol…..I'm so ready to be done playing lumberjack, and get back to piddlin' with some planes. 
Still cleaning up this mess.


----------



## Mosquito

Red, how much of that is stacked and stickered?

lol thanks Jay. Was just making some dadoes and grooves for this piece of curly maple so it fits on the front of the computer case


----------



## Tim457

Mos, did you contact Bode to try to have them make good on the saw? If they didn't you should leave bad feedback. There's nothing wrong with them re-listing or pulling something that hasn't sold or trying to make more money, but they should honor a sale. An honest mistake is one thing, but re-listing the same thing they said was already sold is dirty pool.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Didn't save much of it Mos. It was mostly branches, and the trunk had a lot of metal from an old tree house. Oh well. Gonna burn out the stump and make a sweet fire pit


----------



## terryR

Oooooh…a nice No.51 and 52…










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-52-Chute-Board-and-51-Stanley-Chute-Board-Plane-Circa-WWII-/290970984550?pt=LHDefaultDomain0&hash=item43bf38e066

only needs a bid of a grand, plus shipping…as usual…


----------



## WayneC

Nice.

Here is a photo for Red…..


----------



## Airframer

I have a #45 related question… How do you sharpen the beading cutters? Do you ignore the concave portion and only sharpen the flat beveled parts or do you somehow find a way to sharpen the "bead" as well?

Also.. does anyone have any good whetstone bath and stone holder plans floating about? I'd like to build a dedicated sharpening spot and with the left over cedar i have floating about.


----------



## Airframer

I think the internet ate my post lol.


----------



## WayneC

It was strange. Ate one of mine too but it seems to be back now.


----------



## Airframer

Aha.. I think I have solved that mystery. If you look it seems the 2 of us posted at the same time and I think that confuses the software for a bit till another post is made.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Wayne. I'm liking my no 8 a little better with the correct frog.

Our middle daughter thinks Millers Falls "are by far the prettiest planes." She helped me clean some of my type 2's up today. Good times. They had a little rust on 'em;-0. They haven't got much love since my LN haul.


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, I have a small slip stone and only touch up rough spots. I've read/heard that you can use the cutters to make a pattern on a board then cover it in polishing compound like a strop. So far I've only done T&G with a single bead as well as messing around with the 4 reed cutters. Mos probably has more to offer.


----------



## WayneC

I will keep looking for the actual Lever Cap I need. It is probably a two line or just a Bedrock frog, but this is an improvement. When I got the plane it had a two line lever cap from a 606/607 on it.

My daughter gets my tools when I pass, she calls my tool chest the treasure chest….


----------



## ShaneA

Umm…that is a rather large pretzel.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well Wayne, I'm not sure which is prettier, your daughter or the 607(lol). But I'd say your a blessed man.


----------



## WayneC

I was just showing you what the project becomes.


----------



## TerryDowning

@BRK, Your middle daughter has good taste.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

A good reminder as I shuffle her off to her first soccer game


----------



## WayneC

Shane, it was advertised as a Bavarian Pretzel.


----------



## richardkell

ehm… i have a Norris coffin sided smoother, its used as a prop on this page …. http://richardkell.co.uk/

but …. using that for eight hours a day is a bit of a problem, thank goodness for Stanley, doctored and tweaked admittedly.


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne, nice #8 but to me, the square to blades just look different/strange to me.
Wow, that pretzel looks yummy. Talk about a filling meal.

Red, nice MF planes you got there.

For those with the #78 or equivalent, how often do you use the bull nose part? I have been recently looking at 190's since they are essentially a 78 without the bull nose option and wondering if I would really use that part. Right now I cannot foresee using the bull nose part on my current list of planned projects but you never know.


----------



## donwilwol

So, the reason I'll never be a successful tool dealer. I bought a 71 to flip. but its got a fence. Now how often do need a 71 with a fence. it doesn't matter, I don't have one with a fence. Ugghh. If I ever make it threw the 12 step program I'll make a fortune selling tools.


----------



## Mosquito

Since I can't embed yet, here you go JayT


----------



## ShaneA

Have you made it to step two Don? : )

^bless his heart…


----------



## Mosquito

Actually, Don, I could have used a fence on my #71 in the video I just posted, for the groove.


----------



## donwilwol

Step 2 and tripped and fell flat on a bedrock.


----------



## terryR

Got a fence on my 71…

Jeez, Mos, how do work that quickly, and still keep things accurate?


----------



## Mosquito

Well, after coming off the wobble mate, everything goes faster


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mike- I thought the profile of the hock irons was weird at first, but after I got used to it, I kinda like 'em. 
Plus, I've picked up most of my O1's for $30-35 range on amazon or craftsman studio. A decent value imo.

Don- I have a hard time not getting attached to them as well.


----------



## WayneC

Well, just recovered my daughter in the photo above from the local trauma unit. Her car is destroyed, but thank god, she will be OK. Lots of cuts and bruises…


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa! Good to hear she is OK.


----------



## Tugboater78

Oh crap Wayne, that's some bad luck, glad she is ok


----------



## WhoMe

Yea, no kidding Wayne. Glad to hear she is mostly OK. Thankfully it is only cuts and bruises which are easy to heal. best wishes for a speedy recovery. Treat her to one of those pretzels when she is better.

Red - so the square blade at top doesn't interfere with hands/fingers on the tote?

Dang it Mos, I had all but forgotten I wanted a 71/71.5 now you got me back on that too. Now of to ebay to see what I can't afford. I have NEVER seen one of those rust hunting on my end.

And wasn't someone on here looking to sell a 78 clone at one time. (too lazy to read 30K+ posts)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ah crud Wayne-0. I'm sorry to hear that. Hope she heals up well.

Mike, the hocks don't bother me at all. I try to keep my index finger behind the frog. Any time I let it rest on the side of the blade, I end up moving the blade laterally. If your near a craftsman studio or something, try a hock out sometime. Don't have to get their chipbreaker. You can use the stock if you want. If you hate it, I'll buy it from you


----------



## Mosquito

ugh, watching the video I shot for T&G, and I need to get my workbench off of carpet lol It wobbles a little, because of it


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Ditto to the concern and relief for Daughter of WayneC!


----------



## DanKrager

Damn shame about your daughter's accident, WayneC. Hope nothing serious develops health wise. 
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, glad your daughters ok, wish her well going forward
Kevin


----------



## donwilwol

Glad your daughter is ok Wayne. Cars are replaceable.

*Whome*, I do have a cleaned up nice #71 1/2 listed.


----------



## CL810

Glad to hear she is "ok" Wayne.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks guys.


----------



## waho6o9

Thank God she's not hurt Wayne.


----------



## terryR

So glad to hear your daughter is OK, Wayne.


----------



## TerryDowning

@Wayne - best wishes to your daughter, glad to hear her injuries weren't major. One of the scariest days of my life was a 5:00 AM phone call from my wife that my son had wrecked his truck. I was 3 hrs away doing my Reserve duty, It was a very long drive home. The Rodeo was a goner, but he and his GF were unharmed (aside from minor bruising)

@Don There are steps??

@Mos, have you considered a sheet of plywood under that bench? I noticed the wiggling in your router video.


----------



## Mosquito

Hmm, that's not a bad idea Terry. I might give that a try. For the most part I don't notice it when I'm working in the length of the bench, mostly when I'm doing cross grain work on the width of the bench. But it is evident when I see video from a camera that isn't moving. I guess coming off the workmate, it's hardly noticeable lol


----------



## JayT

Wayne, glad to hear the daughter is going to be fine. If a car accident is going to be the result of posting her photo in the epic thread, don't do that any more, 'kay?

Mos, just watched the video. You need to lay off the caffeine, dude. 

TerryD, there are rumors of steps, but as no one has completed the program, it is an unconfirmed rumor. Heck, Don's the first one I've heard of that got past step 1.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I figure no one wants to watch 15 minutes of my making dadoes and grooves in normal speed, so I take a caffeine IV before I shoot video 

Just watched the T&G video I uploaded last night, and realized I forgot to include setting the depth stop for the groove… gonna have to add that clip in and re-upload :-(


----------



## bandit571

I must be recovering from step #2?









because I did NOT buy this $45 #7…..


----------



## terryR

Huh? I can get caffeine IV? That would save a lot of time in the morning!  Or how about a constant drip running in a small backpack all day long?

Guys, I'm not convinced Don has completely made it through Step1…He's STILL buying and selling me planes! LOL

Edit. Bandit, that's extreme self-control! Wow!


----------



## bandit571

There was a rusty #71 down there that day, for $25, but no irons.









nor did I buy any of these "Gems". Oh the bad vibes of no cash and too many planes….

Slippery slopes do have speed bumps, now and then….


----------



## TerryDowning

Those darn bumps like NO CASH do cause a bit of pain!!

What is step 1 BTW? Not to mention steps 2 - 12?


----------



## JayT

Step 1 is admitting you have a problem.

My problem is that I do not have enough space for more planes.

Might not be ready for step 2.

I hear step 2 is not buying any more planes because you don't want them, not because of monetary or space shortages. Totally a foreign concept to me.


----------



## DaddyZ

Glad she is ok wayne…


----------



## WhoMe

Ohhh, I have reached step 2.. Oh boy, oh boy.. at least for the #3, #4, 4 1/2, #5, 5 1/2 planes.
Does that count?


> And I'm guessing step 3 is acknowledging that you failed step 2 when you "accidentally" buy another plane


 No, I have not done that.at this point, I'm only interested in one's I don't have.

Dang it Don, now I have to go and look at your site when I get on the home computer.

Bandit, that looks like one fun place you visited. Was that a tool swap meet?


----------



## 33706

Prayers for your daughter, Wayne.
bandit: Where did you come up with THAT load?


----------



## 33706

*@DonW:* You were right, of course, about the ID of that Mohawk Shelburne.
It's not a bad plane, for about $10, just needs cleaning and something to replace that god-awful tote… hmmm, maybe scavenge a Handyman tote? According to my spreadsheet, I got a couple of Mohawks already…. somewhere…


----------



## WayneC

Thanks for all the well wishes guys. She is resting. All and all I would say the VW did a pretty good job at protecting her.


----------



## ShaneA

Yikes. Looks like she was squished in the middle.


----------



## DanKrager

I agree, WayneC. VWs usually don't taste that good in sandwiches like this! So glad it wasn't between bigger vehicles.
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Been there, done that! Whiplash I assume? She's damn lucky.


----------



## bandit571

The West Liberty Harvest Fest was all about farm tractors. Every Labour Day they have the fest. Usually a lot of antique dealers do show up to sell whatever might even be vaguely usable to a Farmer. This year, there was close to a mile of tents/vendors of all sizes. Figures, this was the weekend BETWEEN pay checks, so I had maybe a $10 bill in my pocket. One deler needed a huge tent









along with an old hay wagon, and some outside tables for all of his stuff, I think I got that Great Neck 9-1/2 block plane there. Most of his planes had a clearcoat on them, too









that included that stanley #7. Some of the other dealers didn't use that stuff, and some used good old Rustoleum black.

Did I say tractors?









From a "Singer" to a Ford









and a few old tools sitting around









that little Craftsman block plane had a $25 price tag on it!!! I walked a bit further, and got a smaller one for $3….


----------



## bandit571

PK: M-F, just before the end of the Mohawk era, painted the entire lever cap black









then took the same basic plane, added some gray paint, and a fancy decal to make a "new & improved" line-up









and called the smoother a 900….


----------



## 33706

Good stuff, *Bandit!* There is a gap in the history of Mohawk that I'm trying to piece together. Thanks!


----------



## SamuelP

Glad to hear she is safe Wayne.


----------



## Mosquito

Yikes Wayne, glad she's ok.

Who was talking about/asking about a #190? I just got a #180 that's missing the depth stop, but that's it. Needs a little work bit not too bad


----------



## Tugboater78

Just bought The Handplane Book (kindle edition) hope its a good read!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^yup. Good stuff. Feed your brain


----------



## Tugboater78

Whoa on the car pics, they finally loaded for me. Glad she is ok!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

So we were talking about router planes recently. Does anyone find a fence on a router plane useful?


----------



## terryR

Yes to the fence on a router. I've used mine a lot…but I'm a newbie…so might be doing it wrong, Red.

Yikes to the squashed yellow bug! Wayne, your daughter is a cutie (way too young for me), can you convince her how she'd still look cute in a big F-350 with dualies? LOL


----------



## mochoa

Thank God your daughter is ok Wayne. Hope she heals up quickly. That bug got hurt! Glad to see it protected her.

Mos, enjoyed the video, looking forward to the T&G vid.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Justin.

There have been lots of votes for a Suburban and Hummers from the family as well. Time to get back to thinking about handplanes and woodworking.

Spent my 607 funds on carving tools  They looked too nice to pass on.


----------



## waho6o9

I like fences on router planes.

Used em on the last swap and it worked well.


----------



## DonBroussard

@WayneC-Glad to hear that your daughter is okay. Cars and property are just stuff-my wife and I realized that after we lost our house to Hurricane Gustav five years ago. Property can be replaced.


----------



## mochoa

Waho, you bring up a very good point (pardon the pun).

Has anyone had an issue getting the VERITAS spear point cutters to work on a vintage #71? The spear point slopes down which doesn't make for a flat bottom recess. Do you have to grind them down to make them work?


----------



## Mosquito

I have a spear point veritas iron with my #71 and haven't had any issues with it that I've noticed. I may have to check it out and see. Earlier this summer I bought a 1/4" and 1/8" Veritas irons, so I now have a full set with those, and the 1/2" V and straight irons.

Also, I got another #71 I'll have to clean up, unless anyone is interested in it as is. I'll post pictures later tonight. Would have 2 vintage irons with it, 1/2" and 1/4"


----------



## waho6o9

The spear point cutter should be flat from the looks of things Mauricio.
Replacement Blade, 1/2" Spear-Point from Lee Valley.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah I have one but I havent used it yet. What I dont get is if the shaft is vertical in the plane and the blade angles down a degree or two how can a spear point make a flat bottomed mortise?


----------



## mochoa

see what I mean.


----------



## bandit571

Computer was down awhile today, so a walk-out rust hunt was done. Struck out at three places. Walked into the Lutherans Center thrift store. No, the roof did NOT fall down on me. Found a pair of saws, but no planes. Spent a whopping two bucks plus tax on two saws









and spent a little time cleaning one of them up









Hey, it was a dollar plus tax, for a D-8…..


----------



## 33706

*bandit:* Nice job on the restore of that D-8, and for a buck, WOW!!
They continue to turn up…never give up hope, guys!


----------



## Tugboater78

I bought a MF router plane off the bay, if the pics didn't deceive me, I have one cutter and no depth stop, it did have a fence though, hopefully it will make a good user. If not, I will be looking for a 71 again.

It is at the house, but I won't see it in person till next week.


----------



## Airframer

I need to finish up my router plane build. All that is really left is to do some final shaping on the rosewood base. Might get on that tonight…..


----------



## chrisstef

150 posts back.

Wayne - glad your daughter is all right man. Also, i would facecheese (eat like fat bastard) that pretzel.

I could see an advantage to a fence on my 71 in some occasions.

Bandito - a friggin $2 thumbhole. You suck. Treat her right and shell love you and that big wooly mustache.


----------



## Mosquito

looked at some of the video from the webcam of when I was making the T&G video… it took an hour and eight minutes to make a 12 minute video lol

I may end up redoing it too. I'm going to have to get a new camera, as mine came to an untimely death while taking some pictures for a product review on another site… HD video here I come!


----------



## wormil

Dumb question time: How are block planes measured? Sole length and blade width?

I bought this clunker today, cheap, and I assume it's a 9 1/2. The sole is 6-1/4" long, the blade is 1-5/8, the mouth is adjustable and there is no lateral adjustment.










I'll fix it up and make a user.


----------



## waho6o9

Just for the heck of it I checked my 71 pointy blade and found
the same thing. Ah, the mysteries of life.









Looks like a good user block plane Rick.


----------



## mochoa

Hmmm, not square but it still cuts a flat bottom? That is mysterious…


----------



## WhoMe

On the 71 blades, think about it. It its used for cutting dados, rabbets and grooves. It is not designed to pare like if you were shaving say a end of a dowel pin flush with its surrounding and using a chisel laid flat on a surface. If it was perfectly flat, any time you encountered a bump at the back side or from the wrong angle, the bump world raise the blade just enough that the front cutting edge would not contact the wood properly for cutting. Thus with the toe of the blade lower, only the cutting edge is used and not the full body of the blade.
That is my take on it.


----------



## 33706

I'll have to go measure, to see if the post on a 71 is perfectly perpendicular.


----------



## WayneC

Exactly what you like to walk up on at a yard sale… $6 each. 3, 5, and 6. #3 is a very nice type 13 or so. More planes for the restore queue.


----------



## CFrye

Wayne, as my sister would say "SCORE!"


----------



## CFrye

I have a question about a Buck Bros blade. Is this tapering 'normal'? Something like 3/8" at the cutting end and 1/8" at the top?








Overall the blade is huge-to me at least!


----------



## bandit571

Today's plane porn, from working on a saw bench build









a jack plane at work









and on some end grain. Of course, there was a smaller one at work, too









then just sit down and smooth the whole thing with a #6


----------



## WayneC

There is a style of blade like that Candy. High quality cutter IMHO.

Ebay example. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/parts-Buck-Brothers-2-1-8-tapered-iron-blade-cutter-for-wood-bench-plane-/151038855355?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232a9e08bb


----------



## WayneC

Nice bench Bandit.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Wayne. Is the ebay price about right for it? As it sits (at the flea market) it's in a wooden bodied plane that is cracked through the sole in several places and has a $29.95 price tag on it. Not tempted at all to spring for it. just wondering.


----------



## Airframer

Got some work done on my bronze router plane today.

Finished shaping the base and fabricated a depth adjuster out of a small Stanley adjuster wheel I snagged from eBay and some rosewood. It has a T-nut sunk into it along with threads cut into the rosewood. Should work out nicely.




























Now all that is left is to manufacture a blade holder and get it all secured together. Should be done in a year or so at this pace lol.


----------



## mochoa

Very sweet little router plane Eric.


----------



## CL810

Really nice Eric.


----------



## JayT

Very cool, Eric.

Now slow down and take a break, you're making the rest of us look bad. 

Spent a bit of time today getting a couple more planes out of the restore queue and back into service

A V&B 904 and a type 9 #4C. Both were in pretty good shape overall, so just cleaned up as necessary and tuned em. On the V&B, I was able to leave the patina, the Stanley had some active rust, so got an Evaporust bath before cleanup.



















Love this lever cap










and the Stanley










Gorgeous rosewood


----------



## Airframer

What I think you guys fail to realize is that this IS how I take a break! Sitting in the shop working wood is the best way I have found to clear my head after work. That and I just can't sit on th ecouch for hours at a time doing nothing lol.


----------



## donwilwol

this IS how I take a break! Sitting in the shop working wood is the best way I have found to clear my head after work.

ditto

jayt, some fine specimens there!


----------



## JayT

What I think you guys fail to realize is that this IS how I take a break! Sitting in the shop working wood is the best way I have found to clear my head after work.

No, totally get that, I'm the same way. You and Red's rate of work is astounding, though. Either that or I am just really slow.


----------



## chrisstef

Im slow too …. but you guys knew that.


----------



## Mosquito

This was the package of tools I picked up for ~$50 shipped, not too bad, I don't think










Here's the #180 I mentioned. If anyone is interested let me know



























And the #71



























Other big thing was the set of Stanley auger bits, 2-16 with Millers Falls brace


----------



## WayneC

Candy, I've not seen enough of those blades sell to really have knowledge of value. Plane seems much too high for condition. I avoid buying wood bodied planes unless I can determine they are usable and I would actually like to use them.

Wonderful Router Eric.

Love the 904 JayT.


----------



## WayneC

Nice group Mos. What model Miller's falls?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wayne- I'm still waiting to find a garage sale like that. I've only seen handymans at garages sales.

Jay- That V&B is handsome. Never seen one in person.

Mos- very nice haul.

You and Red's rate of work is astounding- I'm sure it has something to do with our real jobs not being very stimulating or challenging….or some other psychoanalytic answer. Ehh, we just are what we are. 
Sometimes I wish I could just take it easy. I'm just not wired that way.


----------



## ShaneA

Seems a common theme here in KC too Red. Almost all planes I see in the wild are Handyman, or some other knock off type. Plus they want Bailey plus prices too. Stll holding out, way out, for a 602 or 607 in the wilderness.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shane- I've hit a couple antique malls and flea markets in KC on my way to my friends house in MO. Yes, the prices were ridiculous.


----------



## WayneC

I found a fairly rusty Type 13 #4 on the way to get the truck Smogged this afternoon. #5 and a nice lever cap for $1. There was a sale in the Elks lodge parking lot.

I'm still waiting on the Bedrocks in the wild too Shane. Needing 605 1/4 and a 607. (Though I would take a 602 if it came my way)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

doh


----------



## BigRedKnothead

But I probably made some eyes roll…..as I stumbled on this madness a few months back…lol


----------



## theoldfart

Rubbin' it in Red? Twice even!


----------



## theoldfart

Didn't edit quick enough, I caught ya


----------



## WayneC

LJ's was glitching Red. That is a really nice set.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol….didn't mean to post it twice. I thought it ate my post.

Hey, I haven't brought it up since (I think). Gotta admit, it was pretty epic


----------



## WayneC

It still is epic. They found a great home.


----------



## Mosquito

same price as what I paid for mine… not a bad deal

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-No-55-Plane-/181210984179?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a31042ef3


----------



## WayneC

Not too bad. Does not have all the accessories yours hand. Think yours was a much better deal.


----------



## JayT

I'd love to find a 602 in the wild. My best in person finds have been my 608 (at an auction and paid a decent price), 605 ($1 at a different auction, plus finding a parts plane at the same auction as the 608), two #34's ($15 for the first and $25 for the prelateral) and of course, the $10 Buck Rogers that now resides with Scott.


----------



## WayneC

Good deals. You just need to be out there looking and do your best to be selective.


----------



## WayneC

I just punted on the 602 and purchased a LN. Same thing on the #1 which was a gift.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Wayne-O, we have similar taste. I'm sure you guys saw the 602 that sold for $396 on the bay recently. Yowzers.


----------



## WayneC

I was watching it to see what it sold for. The 605 1/4 are really stiff too. Will probably go LN for one.


----------



## WhoMe

Hmmm, a 602 goes for $396 and I want a #2c around a type 11 and they seem to go for around $500. What am I thinking…..
Other than I cannot afford either….


----------



## WayneC

Win the lottery Mike?

Just keep looking in the wild. Might find one or something you can trade for one.


----------



## MarkSr

Mosquito, send a PM to Don W. He is one of the biggest and best refinishers I have ever run into. Tell him MarkSr says hello.


----------



## CampD

Here's a good one.
http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/4053458242.html

check out the "Stanley shorter one"


----------



## Mosquito

Wayne, the Millers Falls brace is a holdall 732 10" sweep


----------



## WayneC

That is quite a chisel plane Doug. 

Mos, how do you like it. I am wanting to get some of various sweeps and trying to decide on brand/model.


----------



## Mosquito

Haven't used it yet, but I'm about to, so will let you know then. Only other one I've used is a Stanley 12" sweep


----------



## theoldfart

Anyone have a 14" or !6" sweep brace they're looking to dispose of?


----------



## WhoMe

"Win the lottery Mike?" 
Wayne, don't I wish. If that was the case, I would definitely be one of those who would have all the tools he wanted but not the skills to use them. At least for a time until I learned. It's be going to a lot off classes/workshops for sure.


----------



## WayneC

Classes and workshops for sure. 

This is my restoration queue. I was sorting through stuff and getting ready to start. Broke down 5 planes for cleaning and rust removal to start the restoration process. All of these planes will be heading to ebay to fund my recent purchases.


----------



## WayneC

Mos, I'm still looking for Millers falls, 12, 14 and 16 inch sweeps. I think I have the same 10" an 8" and a 6" sweep drill that I am planning to keep.


----------



## 33706

Nice collection there, Wayne!

Is there a Sargent expert who can tell me which of their transitionals was similar to a Stanley #25 transitional? I mean specifically the cutter pitch angle, which on the #25 was a bit different. What would the comparable Sargent plane be?


----------



## WhoMe

Dang Wayne, I wish I could find a table like that when rust hunting in my So Cal area. Heck, I would be happy to find 1/4 of that to look at. 
Although, I would probably get in trouble for drooling on the planes.

Are you going to give the folks on this thread first dibs if they ask nicely?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jeepers Wayne.

I need some of what this guy's smoking.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Bailey-Sweetheart-No-5-bench-plane-rare-vintage-2215-4-/190898746798?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7273b5ae


----------



## terryR

pk, I'm not an expert…yet…but I'm not aware of a sargent trans which had a bedding angle of 35 degrees. Been searching through Heckel's book, plus, I'm in the middle of collecting one of EACH sargent trans…

I guess Don's THE expert.

Edit: nice table-o-goodies there, Wayne.


----------



## donwilwol

*poopiekat* the 3409 is the same size (or there abouts) as the #25, but I can't find evidence of any transitional made by Sargent that's a low angle like the #25.

Terry is the Sargent transitional guy. If he don't check in send him a PM.

Edit: ha, terry snuck in at the same time.


----------



## WayneC

I saw that earlier Red, pretty crazy.

Mike, send me a PM if there is something special you are looking for.

Thanks Terry.


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, you're a bit behind. Any type 10s.


----------



## Mosquito

or T11 #4C?


----------



## DanKrager

If you don't have a wagon vise or a dog to dog vise similar, how does one hold a 3/16" x 6" x 12" piece for flattening with a hand plane? I have a lot of them to do, but not enough to start up the big thickness sander. Besides I kinda want the hand plane marks on the finished piece.


> ?? Which thread


??
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, I use this:









With a birds mouth stop I can edge joint thin stock as well:









It comes from a magazine article, I'll post it as soon as I can find it


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, I'd clamp two stops, a front stop and a back stop full width of the bench. Make it a somewhat a tight fit and it should work great.


----------



## WayneC

I don't think I have any type 10s. I will keep my eyes out.

Mos, most likely. I tend to focus on T11-T14.


----------



## CL810

That $248 #5 was a typo. Seller relisted at $48.


----------



## terryR

I'm not sure why this Sargent 707 Auto-Set is listed for only $325, but they usually list for over $1000. just saying'


----------



## 33706

Thanks, *Terry and DonW*, on the Sargent info! I've just about given up on finding a Stanley #25 trannie, maybe there's a non-Stanley equivalent I can get my hands on with that angle. I'm going to look at my European horned planes and see, there's one ECE Primus I know of that has an adjustable bedding angle, but I don't think my #711 will do that….


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks, guys. TOF, that two stop setup on a board might be what I have to do. I can set up the two stops like DonW said, and I may try to give that a try, but the very thin nature of the board gives me fits trying to wedge them with anything to keep them in the vicinity. It looks pretty silly (I'm used to that) to be chasing the board around the shop with a plane in hand!
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

*poopie* keep looking. I paid $15 for my #25. It works amazingly well.


----------



## Dcase

My Stanley #25 is sitting on a shelf in my house… I tried tuning it up but the mouth was to wide to really make it a good user… I could put a new sole on it or an insert to close the mouth but I didn't want to hurt the value of the plane…

I have been thinking of selling it actually.


----------



## wormil

Xpost from restoration thread… Still need to shine up the sides but I couldn't resist testing it out. De-rusted with muriatic acid (The Works), Naval Jelly, and a wire brush then painted with black enamel. The body looked like hell but the blade was flat, with nicely ground primary and micro-bevels. It's missing the mouth adjusting doohickey and the blade adj lever but for $4.50 it will be a good little user.


----------



## SamuelP

Anyone tell me what a good price for a type 12 number 4 1/2C, almost mint with 3/4 sticker on the tote would be?


----------



## WayneC

$100-$125 if you're selling and $5 if your buying. 

Assumes good japanning, correct cutter, no chips, missing parts, un-repaired knobs / totes.


----------



## SamuelP

It was perfect. It was not packaged well and the horn on the tote broke. It is a clean break. It has good jappaning and all original parts. A little surface rust. I will try and post pics tonight. Does not look like the cutter has ever been honed.


----------



## theoldfart

*DanK*, that article I spoke of (post# 34213) was in FWW Tools and Shop issue Winter 2008/2009. The guys name is Norman Pirollo and he did 4 hand plane jigs. I've built them all but one and they work really well. If you can't find it let me know and I'll scan you a copy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sam- too bad it's not a t13, or I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## WayneC

What was the asking price Sam?


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks TOF. I have every issue since the beginning, so I can definitely look it up.
DanK


----------



## WayneC

This looks yummy. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPIERS-AYR-INFILL-SMOTHING-PLANE-/251336838994?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a84d7cf52


----------



## WayneC

Nice little 044. The shipping is a deal breaker.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/A-GOOD-VINTAGE-RECORD-STEEL-TONGUE-GROOVE-PLANE-WITH-8-BLADES-2-BARS/181207320432?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D261%26meid%3D1180401024909630929%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D360735916121%26


----------



## Airframer

Finished up one more project from the backlog list.



Still needs to be sharpened but I can't wait to use it finally


----------



## wormil

Cleaned up the sides, flattened the sole, finished honing the blade. Leaves a surface like glass. The shaving doesn't even look real, it looks like plastic. I feel like I've rediscovered hand planes, even an old beat up one works better than the newer Stanleys I have.


----------



## Mosquito

Little more router plane action tonight









Gettin' ready for a window cutout


----------



## SamuelP

Here is is. Broke my heart wheb I opened the box. I say a type 12 because I beleive the 13 started with the ring on the knob.










This is a hand plane of my dreams. I love the heft of the 4 1/2 .
Even with the broken horn I believe $100-shipped is a fair price to ask. I dont want my emotions to get in the way of making a fair sell.


----------



## JayT

Sad to see, Sam but still a great piece.

Raised ring started with type 14. Type 12 has three patent dates and a plain lever cap, while the 13 has one patent date and the notched "Stanley"cap.


----------



## SamuelP

Then this would be a type 13.

Anyone intersted let me know.


----------



## JayT

^ Somewhere, Red is now drooling and won't know why until he checks this thread.


----------



## LukieB

Guarantee BigRedKnothead is most definitely interested, you probably already have a PM from him, LOL

New Brown Tool Auctions tool sale…check it out http://www.finetoolj.com/ftj.php/store/view/9

*Rick*, That 9-1/2 looks awesome, very nice job on the restore!


----------



## JayT

Dang, Lukie, my tool budget can't take looking at listings like that. I'm being very tempted by the 62 & 140.


----------



## LukieB

Jay, please buy that 62…...so I will stop thinking about it, LOL


----------



## waho6o9

Great work on that block plane Rick.


----------



## JayT

I'm waiting to give Don first shot at it.


----------



## donwilwol

I looked and I dreamed. That's as far as I dare to go.


----------



## terryR

Wow, Sam, that's a bad shame. What a lovely piece of history…should've been worth a dollar in bubble wrap and care to the shipper!

Ooooh, Lukie, wish you hadn't shared that link…more SW's in one place than Smitty's shop!  I could get in trouble with that simple 'Add to Cart' button!

Actually, I'm already in the dog house for winning the little Auto-Set 707 last night…damn slippery slope! (but only ONE more needed for my set!) LOL


----------



## ShaneA

There are some nice planes at that site Lukie. A 602C with a price to match, ouch.


----------



## WayneC

I liked the 140, 62, and 602 as well. Also the English combination plane.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

*SamuelP*- PM sent

I was drooling a little at breakfast. Now I know why You guys know me too well.

I immediately thought of Don when I saw that 62. Everybody go buy a plane off his site so he can justify it..lol

Sidenote- I've bought several planes from Brown's. Never been disappointed.


----------



## terryR

There's a Stanley no.25 as well…hey PK…


----------



## donwilwol

yea, that #21 looks pretty sweet as well.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm holding out for the $15 flea market find, but those in search of a 605 1/2, this price seems in the lower end of the ball park, http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-BEDROCK-WOOD-PLANE-NO-605-1-2-/281165917064?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4176cb6b88#ht_197wt_1075


----------



## 33706

Thanks for the heads-up, Terry!
Like DonW says, I hope for a flea market find. This is a fantastic sale though, and hmm, that Stanley chute board… wow… actually quite a few things there that I'd love to have for my collection.


----------



## Tugboater78

Tempting to pull trigger on some of those items…


----------



## DaddyZ

Very Tempting !!!


----------



## Tugboater78

Opened up an email a bit ago Justin,

Congratulations, your name came out of the hat this morning for my Fore plane giveaway. Send me your address and I'll ship out the metal plane right away. I hope you will find it useful.

Shannon
Http://renaissancewoodworker.com


----------



## JayT

Woohoo, Justin, congrats!

I watched the video and refrained from entering, as I have a fore plane already that works great. Glad to see someone deserving get one of those.


----------



## Tugboater78

I coulda refrained, I have a plane I could convert, but requires some time. And that's sometimes very scarce for me, didn't figure I would win anyway.

Time is money they say.


----------



## palaswood

Anybody know what this is?




























Cost me 2 bucks (+5 shipping), and I figured I'd try restoring it and see how it goes, just to get the experience. Plus I've been wanted to turn my own knobs, so here's my chance


----------



## donwilwol

#110 knockoff


----------



## bandit571

Stanley style #110









And a test drive









Yours mine a little bit newer…


----------



## palaswood

then it don't matter if I screw it up!


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty,
What do you think of this deal?
https://www.finetoolj.com/ftj.php/store/view/9 
#41

Other opinions welcome too!

DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Got my eye on a G4. Never handled one before. Whats the consensus on the functionality as a user?


----------



## bandit571

A confusing question:

most of the planes I have, there is a small "Ramp" on the base. The frog sits on this. IF I move the frog forward, the iron is off the ramp, and hanging in mid air?

Would this be a source of chatter? And would it be used as an excuse to buy those thick irons on the market?

Can't say about the bedrock style frog on the WR#4V3, But the rest of my Bailey style bench planes, I try to keep the edge of the frog and the ramp in the same plane. Maybe it is able to support the iron all the way to the opening?

If one moves a frog back, as in a thick cut from a jack plane, where does the ramp figure into this? If you tighten down the levercap bolt, would that bend the iron a bit, changing the angle of the edge?

Note: 99% of my irons are factory issued for that plane, other than a Berg one on a #6c. Includes a couple SW ones, and a few Millers Falls irons. I try to keep the ramp and the frog co-planar, good idea?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, the single missing block means one of the three groove cutters (the fourth is a tongue cutter) isn't useable. Finding one means St James Bay, and you'll need to find another spur and screw or swap out when needed.

The plane looks fine, rods present. Price is reasonable. Not great, not high. Reasonable. Hope this helps!


----------



## 33706

*Smitty:* Great recommendation!

And may I say that St James Bay Tool is one of those very excellent toolmakers! Packaged right, and speedy (international, in my case) shipping, too. Ebay is where they do business, but they have a website, too.


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit, I've had the same question, so I can't offer any answers. Moving the frog forward, lifting the blade off the support hasn't made a noticeable difference in the relatively mild conditions I frequent. But I agree with you that on a standard blade it could lead to chatter in tough going.

So, how about it experts?

DanK


----------



## 33706

*bandit:* I've always been afraid to ask this question, like as if there is some obvious answer that I'm overlooking.
It's hard to believe that any plane would work as well with the cutter pushed forward off the ramp, as you say. Mostly, I just reach for another plane. When one plane does not give you the results you want in a given situation, another one will.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"...the [iron] pushed forward off the ramp,.."

I agree it doesn't seem optimal. One reason I've given myself for never opening up the mouth of a vintage plane for a replacement, thicker iron.


----------



## planepassion

Not only that Smitty, but filing the mouth of a vintage plane is materially changing/altering it from it's stock condition. I'm not willing to do that to any of my Stanley T11s. Maybe I'd consider doing that on a later model. But no my century-old T11s…I have found however, that I can EITHER use a thicker iron OR a modern chip breaker, but not both. Even then, the depth adjuster is almost off its bolt. But it holds well enough on my No. 5s.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Me too brad. I just use the stock chipbreakers. Haven't needed to open the mouth for Hock blades.

Actually, because of the thickness of the blade and larger bevel angle, I've gotten away with setting the frog slightly behind the mouth opening. You can't lower the blade completely out…but who needs to do that anyway.

When I do this, I can even use a Hock chipbreaker. Unorthodox perhaps, but it works fine.


----------



## JayT

My question on pushing the frog forward is how much contact is the iron actually making with the "ramp" of the sole. My gut told me that by the time you have a bevel ground on the iron, it isn't much, but I wasn't sure, so did a couple quick & dirty models in Sketchup to see. Obviously a lot depends on the thickness of both the plane sole and the iron, but it shows the idea.

Here is approximately what a stock set up would have (3/32" thick sole, 1/16" thick iron with a 25deg bevel)










It is apparent that the iron is only contacting about 1/2 of the ramp on the sole. Total contact length is 1/16"

Pushing the frog forward










Changing to a 3/32" iron such as a Hock gives almost no contact with the sole.










I have the mouth closed up on my smoothers and don't have issues with chatter. Of course on that light of cuts, you probably shouldn't if the frog/bed contact is solid and there is good tension and contact with the chip breaker. I can see where it would be an issue if the frog wants to rock just a bit, but that is easily fixed. I can also see on a fore or jack with a cambered iron that making sure the iron has as many points of contact as possible would be a help and so would try to set the frog even with the ramp on the sole.

What say those of you with more knowledge and experience?


----------



## donwilwol

I agree with opening up the mouth *BUT* I have a type 11 #5 1/2 that had to have the mouth opened up even to use the stock iron. I wish now that I had left it as a "see what can happen". Appearantly the plane had never been used, because even with the frog all the way back, the iron would not fit through the mouth.

But back to the original question, if the iron hit the ramp given its a bevel down, every time you moved the iron, you'd have to adjust the frog. Right?


----------



## 33706

Well, how thick is the sole anyway, under the frog? I mean, where the ramp is.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A mark in favor of adjustable mouth planes vs. those with moveable frogs?

-Many block planes
-Bench planes based on the block design, like the #62 and modern rebate-#10-clones


----------



## bandit571

Depends on who made the base casting, as to how thick a ramp is.

two of my other planes have no frog to adjust. The WR #4V3 is a bedrock style of frog. The rest of my planes I can adjust a frog. The two Millers Falls have a bolt to do that.

Anymore, when I set things back up, after a maintainence day, I try to keep the ramp and the edge of the frog in line. Either a straightedge, or a fingertip to make sure both are meeting at the same spot.

When someone files a mouth open, what happens to the ramp? Do they file the entire ramp back? Or just a quik and dirty straight up and down hole enlarger. Wouldn't filing the ramp back, thin it as well?


----------



## JayT

A mark in favor of adjustable mouth planes vs. those with moveable frogs?

I would agree. I'm starting to think that is one more reason that infills work so well. The iron is supported as much as possible and the mouth is adjusted in front of the iron instead of behind. In that case, of course, it is by filing to the correct width instead of an adjusting mechanism. It's all tied up in the realities of mass production.

I'm still kicking myself for not trying harder to snag the Auburn Tool Co. jointer with adjustable mouth at an auction last month. One, it was just cool and two, it could have shed some more light on this discussion.

Edit: Bandit, don't you file the front of the mouth to open it up? That won't affect the ramp at all.


----------



## donwilwol

Auburn Tool Co. jointer with adjustable mouth

OMG!!


----------



## bandit571

Haven't found a need to pick up a file for a plane's mouth.

So, one files on the other side of the opening? That would be good info for newbies trying to use an after-market iron.

I do have one after-market iron. Sits in my franckenbailey #5. I went to Home Despot last year, and picked up a Buck Brothers 2" wide iron. Used that jack plane on the latest bench build









As a regular jack plane, and









and trimming end grain on the tops of some legs. Frog is lined up with the ramp. Edge of iron is straight across. No chatter doing eother job.


----------



## Mosquito

Yes, when you widen the mouth on a plane to make room for a thicker iron, you file the front of the mouth, not the back.


----------



## JayT

Auburn Tool Co. jointer with adjustable mouth

OMG!!

I know. Go ahead kick me for that one. I honestly don't think I could have outbid the other guy that was after it, but could definitely have pushed quite a bit farther to find out.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That would be good info for newbies trying to use an after-market iron.

LOL. Oh bandito, you just can't help yourself.

JayT, I guess it goes without saying that modern planemakers have pretty much found their way around this problem.


----------



## Ripthorn

Posting to get to bottom. No opportunity to work with my planes recently, except that my #18 worked fabulously on trimming some doors I installed.


----------



## WayneC

I would not think the blade needs to be in contact with the sole. It needs to be flat on the frog and the frog secure to the bed, e.g. not hanging over the mouth.


----------



## WayneC

Type 11 #8?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-STANLEY-BAILEY-No-8-PLANE-SMOOTH-BOTTOM-NICE-TOOL-NR-/161104984943?hash=item25829afb6f


----------



## 33706

Not to change the subject, but is there an automotive touch-up paint color in spray cans that matches "Record" handplane *blue? *


----------



## ITnerd

PK - here's the best I was able to find - from a good Record Website

In the United States the federal spec number for Record Blue is *FS 595 15056*. This number is a part number for Irwin Tools (US) Not sure if this is the later lighter blue colour that was used by Record/Irwin Tools. I would like to Thank Mr Paul Hook, Virginia USA for this information.

I found a site that sells it pre-mixed to the government specs. If you have a good local body shop, they should be able to mix it to that color - but I can't find an exact spray can/car color.

Let us know if you come up with a good replica.


----------



## SamuelP

Anyone been dreaming of a 140?


----------



## JayT

140? Yes, please. Are you selling, Sam?


----------



## WayneC

Still on my list. I keep thinking about one and wonder if it would not be better to just go the LN route unless I find one in the wild.


----------



## SamuelP

I have parts too if you find a half of one.


----------



## SamuelP

Double post.


----------



## waho6o9

Weighing in at 11 pounds there's finally a hand plane for Big Rojo and his
new joinery bench:










http://www.leevalley.com/us/newsletters/Woodworking/8/1/collection.htm


----------



## 33706

*ITnerd: * Thank You for the excellent Record website info! Wow! I was glad to see that the standard Record color morphed a bit over the years, To what I was seeing in my own small collection of Record planes was that I had planes that were repainted by previous owners over the years. I'm glad to see that this is not necessarily the case.

If only the Stanleys were this easy to identify!! Thanks again!

Oh, and I've got my eye on a vintage Cadillac V-8 engine block color from Eastwood.

http://www.eastwood.com/ceramic-engine-paint-qt-cadillac-dk-blue-1949-76.html


----------



## BigRedKnothead

wahoo- hehe. That plane makes me think, "you can do it…put your back into it."

Still making the money to finish that darn bench


----------



## WayneC

That plane is a brute.

The only Record I own is a T5. Reminds me that I need to make a side handle for it. Need to buy a tap and die…


----------



## ITnerd

I don't know which would be worse with that cornice molder - sharpening the blade or using it.

I wonder how many apprentices quit when they walked in the door and saw the shop owner holding that monster. I would tie that to my bumper hitch and have the old lady idle down the driveway.


----------



## 33706

So now I know why so often cornices were made of plaster, and applied to the wall once cured.


----------



## chrisstef

Im all in for motor assisted hand planning. You might need to put a saddle on that puppy to weigh it down. Giddy up!


----------



## donwilwol

I've seen several of those huge molders at shows. They typically go for similar size prices. Well over $400 is the norm. I've seen them over $300 without the iron.


----------



## terryR

Someone posted a video of a similar moulding plane being used a year or so ago…

I think the handles on the front were so a strap could be rigged, and pulled by one man, while another pushed on the tote…Oh, now I see that in the posted article as well…

I hate to admit it, but trying sharpen that iron would give me an excuse to buy a router and table!


----------



## donwilwol

I think the handles on the front were so a strap could be rigged, and pulled by one man

I thought they were horse drawn!


----------



## terryR

^ LOL.
I could practice with goat-drawn methods…they'll do anything for privett…


----------



## Mosquito

I think this is the one you were mentioning Terry?
http://www.theenglishwoodworker.com/?p=436


----------



## donwilwol

I could practice with goat-drawn methods…they'll do anything for privett…

We'll definitely need a video of that!!


----------



## 33706

Maybe invert the plane, secure it on the bench, and drag the lumber *over* it??


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This no. 80 is really growing on me. I don't reach for the card scrapers much anymore.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice. Do you have a 112 or 212? I forgot what all you got in your LN horde.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nope Wayne. That's the only scraper I have besides card scrapers. I've been eyeing an LN #112. For some reason I make more effective burrs on beveled blades.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Btw, looks like that minty no. 62 on Brown's site is gone…..dum, dum, duummmm.


----------



## WayneC

Oh my….


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, ya well, the 444 is still there… 

It looks like a post of mine didn't make it. I'll repost here and apologize if it is a duplicate. I have these two parts planes up for grabs. They were in the bottom of an auction tray, you know how it goes. What's here seem usable. The blade has a short rack for the adjuster on its back. Pay the shipping if you want them. PM me with address.










DanK


----------



## WhoMe

Anyone looking for a A5 ? Currently $40 with 6+ days left


----------



## Tugboater78

T11? #4 With wrong cap? All out of cash or I'd buy just to see


----------



## WayneC

It sure looks like T-11.

Got one in the shop with a broken frog that I need to find a parts plane for. See what I can find this weekend.


----------



## Tugboater78

i think i have a t11 frog for a 4 or 5, i will have to check.

Edit, just looked:



























She's a dirty old girl and the lat adjust is really loose, was in a box of various other junk I bought


----------



## chrisstef

Dirty and loose = cheap. Scotty's on special this week huh.


----------



## ITnerd

Hmm, I didn't even know Steve Knight made these.










I have a few of his wood smoothers, but have my eye on a lunchbox planer so I'll have to pass. If anyone here grabs it, let me know what you think.


----------



## WayneC

It looks like the beast Justin. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## TerryDowning

OK Hand Plane gurus.

I have an issue with my Craftsman duplex fillister (Sargent 79?)
The mouth keeps fouling and is seriously hindering progress. Is it the wood (Big Box construction lumber) or am I doing something wrong.


















Please help me NOT use my Craftsman router (3 HP) I'm trying to work on galoot skills.


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, a few things to check. First, it doesn't look like the cap is seating right. Make sure the cap seats to the iron tight and without any gaps. Tune it just like a bench plane cap. Then make sure there are no other obstructions or even rough spots in the mouth and throat area. A good coat of wax may help as well.


----------



## wastedalf

I got this plane at an auction a week ago. Paid $12.50 for it. I'm not expecting it to be worth anything, but thought I'd post it on here for suggestions on rehabbing it or at least making it useable? And I figured it's time I got sucked into this thread  Seems like planes need a forum all to themselves?


----------



## ITnerd

Terry do you need to use the bull-nose slot?

I have the millers falls version of the same plane, and I have the same issue. If you're running a long rabbet, I would use the rear slot for the cutter, and only switch to the front one if/when you need to do a stopped rabbet.

If its still an issue when you move it back, check where the cap iron is hitting the cutter nearest the cutting edge. The better the mating between those two, the better shavings ejection you'll get, especially on this plane.


----------



## donwilwol

welcome to the dark side wastedalf

http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/series/4327


----------



## WayneC

Wastedalf, The big question to me is what does the sole look like? How tight is the mouth? There should be lots of restoration advise available here.

Hey guys, anyone seen one of these before?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Stanley-Phelps-Aluminum-Patternmakers-Plane-With-8-Soles-8-Blades-/190898547854?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7270ac8e


----------



## WayneC

Did I mention I have a strong dislike for the #78.


----------



## donwilwol

I was just reading about them Wayne. Of course I can't remember in which book, so it could take me a month to find it again.


----------



## wastedalf

Sole…


----------



## JayT

Welcome to the insanity, wastedalf.

That transitional looks like it should be easily restored. The biggest issue with most trannys is the wood being deeply checked and split. You don't seem to have that issue, so get 'er cleaned up, tuned up & sharpened and then make some shavings.


----------



## wastedalf

I think I can handle it. Just not sure how to fix the big chip out of the handle, if at all. Regardless, this might be a couple months away; I got my first commissioned projects I need to work on (3 of them)! Should be quick ones, but I want to build my bench first.


----------



## JayT

Here is how I have fixed a couple totes with broken tips.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Welcome to the Epic Thread, Alf.

Ditto to JayT's assessment - that tranny looks fine and will refurb to a very solid user. Tote repair isn't beyond anyone's capability (but mine, it seems) so enjoy the journey! Oh, and keep us posted. We like pictures of hand planes…

EDIT: Oh, and did you find the bench thread? We have a special place on LJs to talk about those, too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wayne, that aluminum patternmaker's setup is pure awesomeness. Wish there wer some (are they) rounds in there too. Wonder if they made those soles?

Terry, I agree the lever cap ain't right in the second picture above. Needs to be in solid contact across the width of the iron, not sure if it's an illusion or just doesn't fit on that Craftsman "Horned One"? Oh, and did I mention Wayne really loves #78 planes; he probably will chime in with some solid advise for you.

;-)


----------



## TerryDowning

Thanks Don and Chris.

Yes working on a stopped dado hence use of the front bull nose bed. I'll look at the tuning of cap to the iron and make sure it's good and wax it.

The rear bed does cut better with better ejection. but switching between the two is a hassle. Any hints on adjusting this beast? It's the budget model with NO depth adjuster. Or is it just an issue of practice, practice, practice?

I have other issues with this pane as well. Namely it's incomplete.

Not having a depth stop or fence does makes using this plane a challenge also. NH Plane parts wants too much for the parts IMHO. All parts are individualized.

14 for the depth stop
13 - 16 for the depth stop thumb screw
16 for the fence rod
11 for the fence (without tension screw)
12 for the screw

$66 - $70 plus shipping?? Really??
And I'd still have an older design with NO depth adjustment.

I can get a new 78 for $55.71 from Stanley through Amazon

Should I even be messing with this type of plane for rabbeting? Options? Opinions?

Note: this plane was inherited and will not be sold ever. While it would be nice to complete the plane, buying the individual parts may not be economically sound or feasible. It may be retired but I won't part with it.


----------



## WayneC

Terry, look for a cheap broken plane for parts. Something with a cracked casting. Just search ebay every few days. No reason to pay premium prices if you're not looking for a single part and you're not rushed. I will also keep my eyes open when I am out and about.

I'm not sure I'm the best for advise on them. I cleaned and tuned up a Stanley 78. and did not like the lack of precision and pretty much set it aside.


----------



## WayneC

Terry?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CRAFTSMAN-Duplex-Rabbet-Wood-Plane-USA-Made-/161105888933?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2582a8c6a5


----------



## ITnerd

Wow - those are some pricey parts. I am almost sure you could get a whole #78 for that or even cheaper, and you would have a spare blade, cap, nicker, etc. Heres one for 65 Buy it Now.

That said, there looks to be a washer on the side that may cause issues for you using the depth stop with it. On mine, the depth stop has a little ridge on the underside that rides in the vertical groove that the washer/screw are blocking.

For one or two small rabbets, I think its fine. If I have to do a lot, or a long one, I usually reach for my #10, blade is easier to sharpen and easier for me to hold and use, less chip clearing issues. A 10, 10 1/4, 10 1/2 would fit the bill here. Problem is the price - depending on condition, these run 100-200 bucks. Then you're approaching the 200-300+ for the Veritas rabbets. All of these options (and costs) can result in spiritual and wallet trauma.

Truth be told, 90% of the time for bigger rabbets I just use the table saw or router and sneak up on the final dimensions with the planes. Matt Bickford said its Ok in his book on replicating antique mouldings, so I think you'd be fine. 

My 2 cents,


----------



## TerryDowning

Thanks Wayne.

That may be one way to consider. I'll have to watch that one. Pretty sure that's one of the 78 Clones. Unfortunately mine is one of the Sargent 79 clones (as evidenced by the horn on the front) and parts for those are rare indeed.

I'm not really digging the lack of precision on this particular plane either but it's what I have.

That 3 HP router siren song is getting louder.


----------



## chrisstef

I want to suplex my 78 every time I try and use it.


----------



## JayT

I must be missing something, my #78 gets periodic use with almost no accompanying curse words.


----------



## chrisstef

Its the dang depth adjustment. Mine must be an early model without one. I hit it ever so slightly with a mallet and it takes big ole bites. Take it apart, retract the iron, and glides right over the top. Adjust … too deep. Suplex time. Lol.

In all honesty I probably just don't have enough time with it under my belt so I simply b!tch and moan about it.


----------



## TerryDowning

+ 1 Stef. I have the same issues with mine. Very Very frustrating.

that 15,000 RPM is getting more and more appealing.

Must…
Resist…..

Someone tie me to the mast!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've never bought a 78… because they're ugly. But I'm shallow.


----------



## chrisstef

^ And you thought all those pictures with your wife that had your head cropped out was because you were so tall.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beauty, I tell ya. Sheer beauty…


----------



## WayneC

My router table would have already won the argument mast or no mast.

+1 on ugly.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL Stef, totally had my head cut off in prom pics. Wish I had a digital copy for you all to laugh at.

Smitty, maybe we should just focus on the ones we agree on


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Oh, that is So Not Fair.

But it'd look better with cocobolo knob and tote. Just sayin.

-Ducking now, as objects are certainly about to be thrown my way…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Agreed. I know your kryptonite. Do you have to special order the cocobolo?

Btw, if I win my fantasy baseball league….she will be mine.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yep, ask for it by name and it's done. For a nominal fee, of course.


----------



## WayneC

Hmmm. I'm not seeing the cocobolo option on the LN Web site.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It was in the catalog (printed).


----------



## donwilwol

I believe you have to email for a quote. I don't think the cocobolo is listed, just the note you can get it, if my memory serves me. I had to hide the catalog from myself.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mmmmmmm, cocobolo…


----------



## donwilwol

Damn Smitty! That's just mean.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I spy a Tremont nail chart! Tried to talk a lumber yard going out of business out of theirs, no dice!


----------



## Tim457

Terry, if you're missing that many parts don't bother unless it's a sentimental plane. 78's and its clones aren't that hard to come by. Just skip the ones that are incomplete. I thought I got a good deal getting a complete and mostly unused one for about $30 and then looking on ebay I saw that wasn't that far off.


----------



## WayneC

This is the 6" sweep brace Kevin. Everyone else can look at the Type 11 #6 sitting next to it.


----------



## Tugboater78

Half of it anyway..


----------



## WayneC

LOL. I wish they allowed photos to be attached to messages. I remember the good old days when you could ask Martin to implement a feature and you stood a good chance of getting it.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne,thanks for the 'bay help. 
14 Soon


----------



## WayneC

You are welcome. That is a nice group.


----------



## Tugboater78

Got a question, been working on fine tuning my Wards #4 for finer shavings but ran into a problem. No pics, but while trying to move the frog forwards with the adjustment screw, it bottoms out. It leaveses the frog shy of clearing the bed, meaning the blade rests on the bed instead of the frog. I reckon it's a slight defect in machining, any ideas on how to fix this? I was thinking maybe a washer as a spacer behind the "fork" might work, but not sure if that would be a good solution. Another thought would to be shorten the screw, but that seems drastic.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don Yoda, what?? You mean you don't have three or four or five of those planes? Each?

heh

Yes it is, Kevin. A buddy found it, turned it into a gift. It's hung a few places around the shop over the years. And, very nice set of braces you have there! Congrats!


----------



## donwilwol

The fork fits over the slot in the screw, right, so I can't think what you mean buy adding a washer. When the frog is not installed, can you turn the screw in until the front of the slot is bottomed out?


----------



## donwilwol

the screw looks like this correct?


----------



## WayneC

Does the frog just need to be moved forward?


----------



## Tugboater78

Yes that screw, that screw bottoms out in its hole, still some threads showing. Lemme see if I can snag some pics


----------



## donwilwol

then I would shorten the screw so there are no threads showing when its all the way in. The hole may not be threaded all the way or it may have gunk in the bottom of the hole. Its also possible the screw got replaced with a longer one.


----------



## WayneC

What happens if you set it middle and move frog forward?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I vote 'gunk' first, replacement screw second.

Enquiring minds want to know what the answer is!!!


----------



## Tugboater78

The problem, not sure how I am just now noticing it.









No gunk in hole, it is bottomed out, but still have some thread


----------



## Tugboater78

About a washer, I was meaning putting on between the fork and the frog


----------



## WayneC

I'm away from any planes but all the way in means the blade is all the way up?


----------



## WayneC

Ah pictures help.


----------



## WayneC

In the short term you could leave the screw off.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think the washer idea would work…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wouldn't hurt anything, either.


----------



## Tugboater78

Yeah Wayne that's what I did last night when I wanted to test the plane out, I may dig around and see if I can find a screw that is shorter by some odd chance. Wanna put her to work, so k can move onto others, gotta finish up my Wards #3 for example.


----------



## WayneC

What is the length of the screw?


----------



## Tugboater78

@smitty it seems to be the best option till I can work up the nerve to do some cutting or can find a replacement. While maintaining the solid adjustability. I like using it to square up the frog to the mouth since I always seem to knock it off while tightening the frog screws. Guess I need a bedrock and I wouldn't have those issues?

Fore n aft just shy of 1"

7/16 of useable thread


----------



## WayneC

I measured the overall one from a #3 I already had disassembled and the length was 15/16". This is what it looks like all the way in on the #3.


----------



## Tugboater78

Just measured again, it is 15/16


----------



## WayneC

I guess you go back to plan A and grind a couple of 16ths off.


----------



## Tugboater78

Yeah, just got out the hacksaw.. fixed it somewhat, apparently the mouth isn't quite square on the backside either, files will have to be incorporated… they are not at hand so that'll be another day. Guess I shall attempt (again/some more) to flatten the back of the #3s blade before I take a nap.


----------



## WhoMe

Tote Repair… THERE, I said it….

So now the questions. 
Never attempted one yet. Have read the repair blog posted above and saw something on this thread a while ago on tote repairs so I am familiar with the process at least. 
Here is the dilemma for the broken tote on my Ty11 4 1/2 C that I got about a month ago. 
First the pics:

























As can be seen, this is a fairly typical lower break. What I am having issues with is that if you look at the break, it is not a recent or clean break in that the broken joint is crisp. If you cannot tell, I think it has been broken that way for a long time and USED that way such that the exposed broken joint has actually be rubbing together and has worn down much of the break detail that would facilitate a good repair. 
Also, you can tell there is an additional hole in it. 
Also, if you look at the detail shot of the tote on the plane, it does not fit. The tote seems to be too small by about 1/4 inch. Every other plane that has a intact tote fits almost exactly on the cast boss of the base. Maybe someone can post a shot of their 4 1/2 to confirm this but my #3 - #8 planes exhibit an almost exact match.

SO, the questions, 
1. being this is a sticker tote, is it worth repairing? 
2. OR, should I just look for a beater junker or broken plane with a good tote and use that one?
3. If repair, there are several rosewood varieties out there. What have people been using that is a good match to the old Stanley rosewood. Obviously it will not be an exact match. I have access to a couple varieties of rosewood at my new part time job at Rockler (finally some kind of job). Someone said the East Indian is not a good match due to the grain structure being more open than the Brazilian of the original Stanley. One of the varieties is another south American variety that I saw today that would probably be a good match.
3. I know I asked this before but what glues to people use. I think it was a brand of epoxy that seemed to have the best results.

Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## WhoMe

Oh, one other thing, What are the opinions on the new Stanley #62 sweetheart and the bevel up sweetheart #4. As for the #62, beyond the trials an tribulations on Mos and his escapades with his.

I think the 62 might be a good purchase but I am not so sure on that bevel up #4. Anyone out there have that one and can report on its use. IMO, it seems like a waste of a plane to have a bevel up with essentially a standard frog angle. The only use I can see is for really tricky grain that needs a really high angle (55+ degrees) to tame tear out.

Opinions??


----------



## Tugboater78

That's a nasty break, would a t11 5.5 tote be the same size? Or does the 4.5 share the same size as the #4?








Maybe repair with another, cut below the sticker

Never mind I see it is more like a 4..


----------



## WayneC

What is the current price on them? I would think Veritas or LN would be worth the extra money.

Some 4 1/2 tote images (3 type 11 and a 604 1/2 for grins)


----------



## WayneC

Oh answers

#1. Up to you but I would just get another one. You could try to match the shape and size of an original bottom part and keep the top.

#2. What I would do.

#3. I normally re-glue or replace. So no real answer from me on this one

#3b. Gorilla Glue. Going to use epoxy on next round of glue ups.


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks guys. 
Wayne, Appreciate the shots of tote on plane. And just as I expected, the tote matches the size of the boss cast in the sole. I'm almost thinking that the tote actually came off a #4 or smaller and someone just drilled holes for the front screw. Will have to try to fit a #4 on the 4 1/2 to see for sure. 
And I think you were asking about the current pricing on the stanley planes. I can get the #62 or the #4 for less than $150. I would have to look at LN or Veritas planes but I am sure that adding $200 would get me in the ballpark for one of those. But the #4 Stanley sure seems like an oddball to me. 
Also, thanks on the 1-4 answers. That helps too.

Justin, the 4.5 tote is similar to the #5 and up (5, 5.5, 6, 7, 8) totes in that it has the front stabilization screw. I did put a tote from my type 10 #6 and it fit nicely but the top of the tote seemed to be too tall and the lat adjuster rubbed against it. I'll have to try my #5 and #8 totes for kicks and giggles. But now seeing the shots from Wayne, I guess that looks to be about normal. 
BUT you had a good idea of looking for a donor bottom off a tote that has the horn missing. I might consider that if I cannot find a bad plane with a good tote for dirt cheap. But from what I have seen, most bad planes have bad totes. Oh boy, another quest.


----------



## Tugboater78

@whome-The one in my pic, is yours if you want it
@Wayne - I want pic #2…

Edit: I hate my Kindle…


----------



## WayneC

I would just save and spend the additional $100 to get a LN-62. Assume you will have the plane the rest of your life and leave it to someone you love.

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1247

Will look and see what I might have donor wise tomorrow. Also, as of today, I have the ability to make the rods if you need one of a different length.


----------



## WayneC

Mike, the same offer as Justin. I grabbed a flashlight…. Looks like either would work.


----------



## Tugboater78

Whome take a look.. sticker tote, cheap, for now
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=221279717693


----------



## WayneC

Also, be warned, you can buy stickers on e-bay.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mike, not sure it would be worth bothering with the new stanley no 4 imo. The new no 62 maybe. Mauricio did get one to work for him…after sending a few back. 
I know the LN and LV are pricey, but they are a little more competitive on the the BU planes. As we've seen, $245 is cheaper than a vintage no 62. Even better if you can find an LN used.


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks guys for all the great advice. I'll have to mull over what I want to do. As for the sticker tote, the only reason I would want to repair it is that it has the sticker and it its uncommon. For me, my planes are always intended to be users so a sticker on a tote is really not a necessity. Got two days of 10-12 hours to work so I will have time to think about it.
As for the 62, that was just a "what if" thought as I was looking at them in the display case at work yesterday. If I get around to "needing one", I'll have to see what the funds are. The sad part to me is that even though the original 62's go for a fair amount, the LN/Veritas ones still go for more. Even used LN/Veritas on ebay still seem to go for more than the classics. A real dilemma there.


----------



## LukieB

Mike, Just to make your decision harder… I would offer you any of these scraps if you want em…

The one on the top left is for a #3/4, you could fix your decaled tote like it's supposed to be and put it on something else. And then take up Justin or Wayne on one of their offers for your 4-1/2 tote….


----------



## WayneC

Mike if you are seeing a #62 go for less that a LN, it is most likely incomplete or damaged.


----------



## WayneC

LOL. Have to stay off ebay. Won a Record 44 over night. Have another plane coming up on close in a little over an hour.


----------



## 33706

Here's a plane that's been on eBay for over a YEAR!!!
Relisting fees must be cheap. It's only $59, guys, get on it!!!
I like the perfectly repaired tote, with a custom gusset, and reversed lever cap, how kool izzat?


----------



## SamuelP

Get a replacement, the right one and fix that tote including plugging up the screw hole in the foot. Then you can replace a tote on a number four or list it by itself on ebay.

Use super glue. It fills in cracks and can be sanded down. It works great.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No problem Mike. You asked opinions…I'll give more In my mind, the stanley of old and the stanley of new aren't even the same company. Different quality and philosophy. 
As as the newer stanley planes, here's a decent review by Schwarz. They have a lot of the quality control issues that would expected from castings made in Mexico. If $130 is the budget for a no. 4, you can get a nice 604 for that money. 604s are wonderful planes.

Anyway, got that t13 4-1/2 from Sam. Good shape, but someone got really crazy with the spray paint on this one. Even painted the frog face and brass depth adj. This one will probably get the full treatment.


----------



## bandit571

Been using a minty Stanley made for Wards #78 a while. Yes, the mouth does get full. Mine has the lever adjuster, too.

Ilay the 78 on it's side, with the iron /cap iron a little loose. I press down until everything is flush on the right side of the mouth, and then tighten things up. Seems to work ok.

Might help if you clean the mouth area after each pass, these do tend to clog up a might, otherwise….


----------



## WhoMe

Lol red. Count yourself among many that love to give opinions. Heck, I'm one of that group too.lol 
But, I do appreciate opinions/insight from those who have more experience than I do.


----------



## theoldfart

What, you mean I should have experience before I open my mouth? I,ll never speak again. Oh I see, that's what you all want. Harrumph


----------



## WayneC

Pull the trigger on that plane Poopiekat.

LoL @ Kevin.

The two planes I bought on ebay today…. Damn Ebay.


----------



## WhoMe

Ok Wayne, stop with the tool porn. You're making the addiction worse.
Oh…wait…that is what this thread is about….nevermind, carry on.

Lol Kevin.

Red , looking forward to the finished product. Sure it will look excellent as usual.


----------



## LukieB

Got a package today from Brown Tool Auctions…..I just couldn't resist


















I've only seen a few of them on Ebay in the last couple years (at least SW versions) Both of which I bid on and lost. Never seen one with that much of the decal left. I had to have it. The sickness continues to progress.

Man, I had been doing so good there for awhile, LOL


----------



## WayneC

Really pretty Lucas.


----------



## LoriF

*LukieB*

"http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Plane-restoration-/181214560741?pt=LHDefaultDomain0&hash=item2a313ac1e5"


----------



## WayneC

These were the stickers I was warning of earlier.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I decided early on I wasn't going to pay a premium on t13s just for the tote sticker. The stickers are pretty cool, but not a big deal to me. Plus they're in the way if you want to refinish the tote.

btw, put some stripper on that 4-1/2, just to see what it looked like under that spray paint. The japanning is actually pretty good. Not sure why someone painted it. I think I'll leave it original for now.


----------



## Airframer

While cleaning my shop today I finally got around to removing my no 7 and no 8 from their Evaporust bath (that started back in June!)... gotta say, this stuff does exactly as it says! Nothing was pitted and everything survived perfectly. Like it says.. it just stops working when it is finished lol.




























need to get a good wire brushing on all of these now.


----------



## WhoMe

ARRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I got out bid on another complete 78 AGAIN!!!!
I upped my bid at what I thought might be a good max for a78 clone 50 min before close and was planning to check in at 5 min and counting but didn't get to it. Got out bid by the freakin dollar again. I'm beginning to think I'm not destined to get one. And I don't think a 78 or a clone is worth more than 40-45$. Especially when new ones can be had for a little more.
I guess I need to look for something else.
Sorry, had to vent…


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a #78 still in the box. NOS. parts and complete I'll sell for $50 plus shipping.


----------



## 33706

About those 78s… I got about six of them, but I rarely use the ones that do not have the blade height adjusting lever. On eBay there has been a very unusual #78 listed and relisted frequently, only it is a *"Stahl"* plane, otherwise a pretty good copy. Only $12 BIN, and, darn it it's currently not listed. I want it now.


----------



## LukieB

Thanks Wayne and Lori. Yeah those replacement decals have been brought up here before, as someone who spent a kind of ridiculous amount of money on things with original decals, they kind of piss me off. I think they're slightly unscrupulous and I'm sure Stanley has shut this guy down before, that's why he calls them "Stanley Plane Restoration" and not "Stanley stickers" or "Stanley decals"

*Mike*, I shared your frustrations for a long time. But no longer. If you've got a smartphone get yourself the "myIbidder" app.

It will turn the "sniped" into the sniper. Set your max bid at whatever you want, and the amount of seconds before closing and forget about it. The program will bid for you automatically, and it works good. I've never had an issue with it, and the best part is, it's free. Yes, you have to give the program your E-bay password, but like I said, been using it for awhile, and never had an issue.


----------



## planepassion

WhoMe, if you think you're frustrated now over getting outbid on a #78, just wait until you get it into your shop and start using it.

Don't get me wrong. I love mine…to look at…










...to admire, to reminisce about its history.

But in use, I found it difficult to: a) dial in to the settings I wanted (getting that blade just right is P E R S N I K I T Y!)...and to keep them there and b) push through the rabbet-making process (the straight on blade requires some muscle whereas a skewed blade would have improved things markedly).

When I built our wine-glass rack, I slogged through making a bunch of rabbets, and had a few blisters and a sweat-soaked t-shirt to show for the experience. I wrote about it in my sticking board project post.

Truthfully, I enjoy using my Veritas Skew Rabbet plane much more. It's easier and more pleasant to set up, and use.


----------



## 33706

A "Stahls" version of a #78

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/STAHLS-PLANE-/151119478966?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232f6c40b6


----------



## lysdexic

+1 to Brad's comments.


----------



## terryR

Mike, I feel your pain…I don't own a 78, or want one…but I've been outbid on fleaBay by the famous $1 soooo many times. Even when I used to stay up past my bedtime, and placed my bid at the last 30 seconds.

Brother, come over to the dark side, and use a *sniping tool*. The guys outbidding you are using the tool. Gixen is an online service which I highly recommend. Free. Yeah, you have to log in with your password from fleaBay, but I think others here use the same service, and I know of no problems.

Brad, are you referring to this Veritas skew rabbet plane? I've wanted one for months…








.
.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lucas, you sure that stanley sticker on your new toy is real;-)

As any good dealer knows…..get 'em hooked while they're young.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Did I ever mention the KK #22 I inherited from my grandmother?

!


----------



## chrisstef

What is you makin there Smitty. Snausages? I love bustin out the old school meat grinder.


----------



## WayneC

Nice Smitty.

I've wanted a skew rabbet since they came out. That or a #46.

On eBay, the reason you always get beat by a buck or so is the way auto bid works.

Current price $10
You bid a max bid of $20. Auto bid goes to next increment such as $11.
Someone Else Bids $30. Ebay goes to next increment above your max bid such as $21.

If there is something I really want, I wait until 15 seconds to go and bid my max that I would pay for the item. Either I get it or not. Bidding earlier does nothing but to drive the price up.


----------



## 33706

Wayne's right ^. Sometimes, I'm right on it when an item is ending… putting my top bid in at the last moment. Other times, like when I know I'll be at work or asleep when the auction ends, I'll submit the highest offer I'm willing to pay.
Either way, if an item gets sold for a bid that is higher than mine, I lost it anyway. Though there is sometimes a psychological advantage to put on a bid early….other people may decide not to bother bidding. I just got one great plane I really wanted that way.


----------



## lysdexic

+1 to Gixen. Figure out what you want to pay. Enter amount. Walk away. Gixen places a wiining bid at the close. Even then your top bid may not be enough or you get out sniped. Win/lose e-mail arrives later.

Terry - I have been very happy with my Veritas skewed rabbet. I haven't touched the #78 since (not that I used it very much anyway.)


----------



## WayneC

I dug my #78s out…. Here is one of them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's chicken salad. Lots of big pieces left from a dance last night, it's an annual thing, and I brought home enough to grind up. Chop the celery a bit, along with half an onion, and run that through the grinder too. Good seasoning already inside when the skin is kept on the fried chicken.

Yum.

And back on topic. How about the #278? Your fancy Veritas skew convert to a chisel plane? Huh? ;-)


----------



## lysdexic

Last time I used my #78 was on this project 632 days ago.


----------



## lysdexic

^but Smitty. Look what your #278 did to that wood!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Touché, Mr. Scotty-B-Yo. I admit, it takes a bit of practice…


----------



## chrisstef

Did you put it in the box and seal it when u were done? ^


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Aw, man, all this dissin' of the venerable #78 is making this one hostile forum for me… I'm getting all nervous and stuff.


----------



## JayT

I like my #78 so much, I made a plane to work the opposite side of the rabbets (or rebates for Andy)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"dissin' of the venerable #78 is making this one hostile forum for me"

That's why we're trying to soften it up with pics of kids and meat grinders….lol


----------



## chrisstef

And kids ridin quads ..


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, in a few years when he smiles at you you'll begin to wonder "What did he do now?" and check your shop!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I never get tired of pics of that kid. He's adorable. Hopefully he'll grow into his ears


----------



## chrisstef

Lol thanks red. Yea gets his ears from his old man but as long as he can hang on to that smile he'll be all right.


----------



## DanKrager

I dare one of you new fathers to name your kid Hand Plane or Handplane, you know, a little shaver?
I gotta refurb my old wooden skew rabbet plane. Need a knicker blade (easily made) and a brass insert casting with screw and depth gauge foot. It's a no name plane (no marks that I've seen) and yet it looks to use a relatively common depth stop. I've come to that conclusion by comparing the empty mortise on my plane with others that have the foot. If I'm lucky I might find a plane with bad wood and a foot…

DanK


----------



## terryR

Ahhh, choices, choices on bullnose planes…



















But, priced at $180, I'm not running to find my credit card. Oh, LV is having FREE SHIPPING again…
-----

Hey, Stef, when that little gut can reach the floor deck of this tool, can I borrow him!


----------



## CL810

I never get tired of pics of that kid. He's adorable. Hopefully he'll grow into his ears

Red, you forgot "bless his heart."


----------



## chrisstef

Hell you can borrow me to run that rig terry. Im deere green with envy.

Lol cl810.


----------



## terryR

^LOL.
Stef, If YOU come down, you can even drive the tractor! Bollocks to the lil lawnmower…


----------



## bandit571

Lets see, build a workbench this afternoon, just to put a few planes to work?









and maybe a little smoothing action too?









Had to make use of the bench as I was building it.


----------



## bandit571

Also,a big THANK YOU to SamuelP for a care package the other day









An iron and a lateral for this old block plane. Bolt from the new lateral didn't fit the hole, and the bolt I had that fit the hole was too short for the knuckle cap to use. So..









A lever cap iron was used instead. Will need to refresh the iron's edge a bit, before a test drive.

Again…. THANK YOU SamuelP!!


----------



## LukieB

Red, They're real baby…

I think I can tell the difference between real ones and fake ones.

Are we still talking about stickers?, LOL


----------



## chrisstef

Terry - you know ive driven a lot of machines but never a real farm tractor. I did sit on an old ford tractor this weekend though. That metal seat frosted my a$$. Now I see where the saying came from.

Lukie - careful brah, they can be deceiving. The saying ya seen one ya seen em all definitely doesn't hold true. I needs to se em all just to be sure.


----------



## LukieB

*Stef*, LOL I share your thoughts

*Red*, Here's your reasonably priced type 13 #6….needs help, but if you don't buy it soon, I might…..to sell to you, : )

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-BAILEY-NO-6-SIX-HAND-WOOD-PLANE-NEEDS-HELP-PARTS-/130989327278?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7f9283ae


----------



## terryR

Nice care package, Bandit. I do love the knuckle joint blocks for some reason…hope you are able to get that ?18 back to original status…

Stef, Holy crap! I just remembered you are in the demolition business…and you've never driven a tractor…so I MUST decline my earlier offer! You are more than welcome to drive the lawnmower, though! LOL

tool porn for monday…from my lonely 45…


----------



## WayneC

Why is it lonely Terry?


----------



## chrisstef

Aww cmon Terry! I still got my boots and know how to use em (I think). It cant be much harder than running a 35,000 lbs excavator. Ill out bobcat most people as well. Sounds like I need to send you my resume lol.

Ut oh I think that iron deserves a look by Smitty to ensure originality. Lemme call him for ya.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lucas- Ya. Seems like that's about what the no. 6s go for on the bay. to be honest I've been waiting for Browns or Walt to get one in good shape and not have to restore it. Browns usually sells them around $37. I don't think there's a lot of demand for them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

More Monday tool porn.










Cross posted, but meh…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks right to me, Stef. lol


----------



## chrisstef

I just needed an excuse to throw up the S Dub signal. It had been too long.


----------



## JayT

Dang, stef, that Smitty signal works FAST!


----------



## WayneC

Yes, but is seeing Smitty in tights worth the price of a quick response?


----------



## terryR

Wayne, my hand tools are all lonely now since I'm using the skill saw and nail gun to build a 440 square foot chicken coop. yee haw. 

Stef, my sincere apologies! Bud, bring that excavator down to my place, and you can play with any tool on the property! Even my SW's. LOL

...still lovin' that 66…just sayin'


----------



## donwilwol

So my new goal…..find a cape with a SW label!


----------



## WayneC

Someone better jump on this one….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Brace-Bits-and-Accessories-/281169063708?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4176fb6f1c

I hope this is a pricing mistake….

I'm sure someone's wife could make one Don.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm sure someone's wife could make one Don.

yes, but it wouldn't be vintage! 

I think a decimal got misplaced on that set.


----------



## bandit571

Some plane porn from a bench build









Legs had a lot of saw marks, so, once again I had Gossemer Shavings floating across my back yard.

Got the bench downstairs to the Dungeon Shop









and added a jig to it









and of course, had to try it out









with a SW Foursquare Junior Jack. One of only two SW ironed planes I have









the other being a tiny #103.

and, this is not for the squeamish types out there









I think this fine fellow will be going on feeBay sometime soon…


----------



## ITnerd

Stef, that Sweetheart Bat-Signal has officially made my morning. Thank you sir.

If anyone picks up the Bits that Wayne mentioned, let me know if you want to part out that reamer.


----------



## WayneC

Anyone tracking this auction?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cabinet-Sash-Makers-Chest-with-Tools-6-Very-Rare-Planes-Vintage-1850-60-/130987845958?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7f7be946


----------



## LukieB

I had seen this before, maybe it was here. Made me chuckle, so I thought I'd share….

Tool Collector's Prayer

Lord, I ask for your help with this affliction I have regarding things antique and tools in particular. It has gotten so bad that I have no place else to display them or store them. I have also made everyone mad at my house. So I ask for your help. Help me to thin my collection, focus my attention on specific items, to let go of things I really don't need or cannot afford.

Actually Lord what I would really like is a bigger house. With lots of rooms, display cabinets, shelves, task lighting and a little more money to spend. Amen.

From this guy's listing…his collection and collection storage are amazing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Stanley-Sweetheart-No-1193-Brass-Bound-Mahogany-24-Level-Plumb-NR-/261287782246


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hilarious….I mean…stark reality


----------



## TerryDowning

Wow lots to read this morning.

Craftsman Duplex Fillister Problem solved (I don't own a 78, it's a Sargent 79 clone for Craftsman). I lapped the cap and put some wax on it and it fouls less now. Still does foul which I suspect is a design flaw on the plane itself. It was still giving me more problems than it was worth. So I took another route and went with my poor man's router. I had to make some modifications to it though.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89647

How do you get projects to post like images? Like post 34437 above?



Thanks Eric!!


----------



## Airframer

Terry - if you look under your avatar in the top right corner of your project post you will see an "embed this project" code. Just copy paste that into your post 

Funny you put up the SW symbol Stef… It IS a SW kind of a morning 










Bonus random bench shot…


----------



## theoldfart

oooo, tool porn, pant pant,pant


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Finished a till for my toys. I will now commence in the tool collectors prayer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, not the prettiest of planes but a workhorse nonetheless.










NOTE: Bonus point awarded if you can describe the contents and intended purpose of what's in the NOS *RED COMET* box in the background…


----------



## Mosquito

What's not pretty about that, Smitty?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Aw shucks, I knew you'd say that Mos… 

Seriously though, what looks like rust on the depth stop and skate isn't rust. I wouldn't be that mean to my tools (they hate it when I'm mean to them).


----------



## chrisstef

Smit - I would comment on the Red comet box but I cant for the life of me figure out why a grown man would need a full box of vibrators. Nice 45 work.


----------



## CL810

605, welcome to your new home.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice Clayton.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice 605. Congrats. Did you snag that from Browns?


----------



## CL810

No, ebay. I guess I'm going for a family. I have the 604, 605 and 608.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I will enable you in every way that I can brother….lol


----------



## planepassion

BRK, I can just see you at the local high school. "Pssst. Hey kid, come here. You know what will make you popular with all the other kids? A Stanley 604. I just happen to have one right here. What's that? How much? The first one's free because you're my friend."

You're an enabler all right


----------



## ShaneA

Stopped at an antique mall today. I will have to admit my knowledge of planes and their "value" outside the Bailey and Bedrock lines is non existent. I saw a stanley 98…kinda cool looking little guy. Had no idea what is does, $40. Also saw a Stanley "liberty bell" had a 76 inside a bell on the lever cap. Think it was about $90. The booth that had the Liberty bell in had several other bench planes, all prices above market value in my meager opinion, so I figured the Liberty Bell plane was no steal. Need to learn more about the other types of planes. Just good to see a few in the wild.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If the #98 had a full iron, decent amount of nickel plating and the depth stop $40 wasn't a bad price. The #98/#99 pair for something less than $100 is no insult.


----------



## mochoa

WhoMe, I'm a couple of days behind on your #62 comments. I say if you don't mind going through hassle of potentially sending the plane back a couple of times then go for it. I would do it again.

Stanley's quality control on this plane sucks but they are very responsive in sending you a new on until you have one you like. A few people I know got a good one right off the bat so you may not have any issues.

Last Christmas Veritas had a deal on factory seconds. They had LAJ's for $175 I think? You might want to hold out and see if they run that special again.

However, The LN #62 by far the sexiest, I'd love to have one of those.

I have a craftsman 78, sometimes it works, most times the fence slips and it F's up my work. Next time I need a rabbet I'm going to use the #45.


----------



## CFrye

Smitty I kept looking at your post above(#34457) yesterday (on my phone, I was at work). Couldn't figure why that snake was on your bench. A bit clearer on the home computer this morning.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Hah! No reptiles in the shop that I'm aware of, anyway. Thanks for the Tues AM grin, Candy!


----------



## Airframer

Morning wood…..










and a no 5 ;-)


----------



## CL810

Ok, what's the Red Comet box about?


----------



## WayneC

Hmmm. Won this on a lark. Wondering why no other bids….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-hand-tools-suitcase-/331020611802?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=8wNBvC21ngJ2G3aRPs%252FomxEvBM8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_39wt_1393


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, the saw and bitbrace look good along with the mallet! Nice snag.


----------



## WayneC

Chisels look good too. 

Very surprised I won. Saw was the reason I bid.


----------



## CoolerJack

Does anybody have a link or know where to find images for a #50 cutter box ?

Like the ones here for the #45


----------



## WayneC

From the Web.


----------



## CoolerJack

Looking to print them out to replace damaged label on cutter box.


----------



## palaswood

Just picked up a Stanley No. 6C for the auction price of $20 - I'm excited. This will be my largest plane so far & it will dwarf my #4C (hurry up and arrive!). It's gonna have to serve as my jointer until I can find an affordable 7 or 8. Tote was repaired previously - so maybe I have a tote build project coming up? I have some gorgeous black mulberry I've been saving for something special.










Anyone ever made a tote or knob from mulberry or osage orange?

@Wayne - Lucky ba$tard! Nice snag! I'm gonna start searching hand tool lots now… I'll pay the rent next month…
@Airframer - my morning wood with my #4C T13 ;-)


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## palaswood

Don, what is your favorite plane these days for flattening a top like in your pics above? Or rather, which planes do you use, and in what order.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice score Wayne congrats.


----------



## donwilwol

this was a Smitty type rehab. For this type of work, I love this plane,


----------



## WhoMe

Don,
This looks a lot like a type 10 7C but it is already going for $125.

Just got caught up on this thread. Wow, I didn't know my complaining about not getting that 78 polarized so many people. It truly seems like a love hate relationship with that plane, mostly hate….

Some really nice hardware being shown in pics.

Wayne, That tool suitcase with tools was a great score too.


----------



## theoldfart

Picked up a couple of things this past weekend:









THe six is a no name w/ a stanley iron. The tote needs work, interferes with the lateral adjuster. The woody is a Greenfield tool 22" joiner in good shape. A check in the front and a small chip on the wedge.:









Gotta love local tools!


----------



## terryR

Lots of nice shavings this morning!

Wayne, that was an awesome score off kneeBay! I will have to improve my search-skills!  That vintage saw looks brass-backed!

Joseph, yes, I made ONE plane tote from osage. It was so bright yellow, that it looked funky on the black plane. I didn't care for it at all. Actually, I've been thinking of which wood to use on an upcoming tote-making spree. I love the rosewoods, but they crack eventually…that's why you don't see any nice chisels with rosewood handles. The wood is prone to blister and split as it ages. I'm leaning towards some gorgeous walnut…already dark so it matches other vintage totes…strong…and I have 95 acres of it. 

Don, love your infills more each time I see them! I may be ready for a DW Type 2 very soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ripthorn

I heard word of a new DW infill, so I'm just posting to get to the bottom.


----------



## LukieB

Anybody wanna start a type 9 collection??

I got a call yesterday from the local guy I got a bunch of planes from awhile ago. I posted some pics here and told the story of his wonderful collection and his messy divorce, forcing him to sell everything. Anyway…

I had thrown out a number on his collection of corrugated planes 2-8. He told me no way, and I told him if he changed his mind to let me know.

Well, he changed his mind. Called me outta the blue and asked if I was still interested. I couldn't say no, (the sickness continues to grow stronger) I picked up 12 planes today. When I got there, he told me if I thew in another hundred, he'd give me the #7 and #8 I passed on last time along with some other stuff he had dug out (some really old clamps, an old vise, and what appears to be an old gambling device for rolling dice)



















#2c Type 8(hole drilled in base and a couple chips in there as well) , #3c Type 11, #4c Type 9, #4 1/2c Type 9, #5c Type 9, 5-1/4c Type 16, #5 1/2c Type 12, #6c Type 9, #7c Type 9, #7 smooth bottom Type 9, #8c Type 8, and a #8 smooth bottom type 7

I really couldn't afford these, totally robbed Peter to pay Paul on this one, so I need to get rid of these fairly quick, so let me know if any of you are interested in any of them as is….except for the 5-1/4c , thinking if I can get enough out of everything else, I might keep it….


----------



## theoldfart

WOW! Lucky man.


----------



## ShaneA

The 2C has to be worth quite a chunk. Not too many of those or the 5 1/4C versions out there. Good luck on the sale.


----------



## JayT

Quite a haul, Lukie, and they look to be in good shape, as well. I definitely do not need any, but good luck selling. (My sickness has progressed past most bench planes to blocks, joinery and molding planes. AAAAAH, it never ends)


----------



## WayneC

Nice group Lucas. I agree hang on to the 5 1/4c. They are supposed to be the rarest of the bench planes.


----------



## WhoMe

Oh the irony, why couldn't I be independently wealthy…..
Like that is one awesome score.
I guess the saving grace on my end is that your collection there only has 1 type 11 and I have that one already.

BUT, I have a question for those of you that use your 7's and 8's. How often do you really adjust the frog position for use? The few times I have used my#8, I have set it once and have not changed it yet.


----------



## theoldfart

Who, i have two 7's one set to a light cut and small camber the other a bit heavier and light camber. Haven't changed then once I got them dialed in.


----------



## JayT

I haven't moved a frog on any bench plane once it was set to my liking. If you need to move a frog routinely, it's time to buy another plane!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, Mike, frog adjustment is at the pinnacle of want vs. need when it comes to the Stanley line of bench planes.

Want a lateral adjuster?
Want a frog adjustment screw?
Want to adjust the frog without removing the lever cap and iron?

Insist the answer is YES to each of the above and you need a Bedrock.



To reply to your question, once dialed in, I don't move frogs at all. Getting them fettled without a frog adjustment screw (like the DE #4 1/2 in the till) is a real pain. But once it's done…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And Lukie, that's an awesome set of planes you've picked up. Don't know that I could pass on the opportunity, either…


----------



## donwilwol

Lukie great set of planes.

I also don't move the frog once set. I never seen the frog adjustment screw ad a must have. The lat adjuster is nice, and I typically don't use my prelaterals much.

I love my bedrocks, but more because they are cool than any real reason. My 604 is my go to smoother, although my infill may have moved it off the top spot.


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks all for the frog answer. Just as I thought.

Smitty, you enabler you….. I'm trying to stay away from the bedrock bug..Unless I'm watching the Flintstones… 

And Jay, that is so true. I'm sure that is why I see many who have doubles (or triples) of some planes in a collection. Must be set up differently.


----------



## WayneC

Smitty just described how I got to where I am… lol


----------



## JayT

I love my bedrocks, but more because they are cool than any real reason

True for me, too.

I'm sure that is why I see many who have doubles (or triples) of some planes in a collection

Also true

Must be set up differently

Sometimes true. When false, see the first statement


----------



## CL810

Smitty, bless his heart, keeps trying to deny his Bedrock lust. ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Wish I could help you out Lucas, but I just picked up a T11 #3c not long ago. Still an awesome score. Hopefully you can unload them before they become too much of an issue


----------



## LukieB

Thanks guys, I knew this was the place to come for justification…wonderful bunch of enablers that you are : )

The #4-1/2c, #6c, and 7c are spoken for, and possibly one of the #8s, (haven't heard back yet)

And I also very rarely move a frog once set, (that statement has nothing to do with the fact I'm trying to unload a bunch of type 9 planes, that were made just before that little innovation) : }


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty, bless his heart, keeps trying to deny his Bedrock lust. ;-)

lol…I nearly made that my tag line.

Good stuff Lucas. Makes me want to go rust huntin


----------



## CL810

Red, speaking of tag lines, your admission "I will enable you in every way that I can brother…." could be just about everyone's tag line on this thread.


----------



## Mosquito

I also rarely move the frog once I have it set. I've found I just don't really need to


----------



## 33706

Nice score, Lukie!
And to think, This week I only picked up a Record #5, a Handyman #3, and a DRP Jordan #3, which was one plane I've been after for a couple of years. Has a weird, early Shelton-type cutter adjustment contraption.


----------



## bhog

Hey guys, posting to get caught up.

Been busy as heck.Still getting my shop time in though almost daily.

Hope all is well.

Chrisstef isn't hetero.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've seen some of ya'll allude to it in your blogs. I was curious how many of you guys use lacquer (or some other clear coat) on plane irons, cap irons….or even japanning?


----------



## lysdexic

I've used shellac on japanning but no clear coat.


----------



## Tugboater78

I have thought of doing that BRK on the cap irons, chip breakers and japping but atm I am lacking shellac, and I cringe from the poly that I see everywhere.


----------



## WayneC

I've used shellac as well on the japanned areas. It is easy to remove if needed.


----------



## WhoMe

I don't. I use a light wipe of wd-40. Although I will be interested to see what people say.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I sprayed the #62 in my short-lived 'shiny' phase.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I don't care for shiny much either, but I'm always open to ways of avoiding rust.


----------



## WhoMe

Shellac does make sense. Easy to apply and easy to remove. Denatured alcohol just cleans and shoes not rust.
I may do that tho some of my planes on the exposed metal.


----------



## WayneC

On bare metal I use paste wax.


----------



## Tugboater78

I like shiny to start, but the rusty fingerprints I get show up every 3 weeks I see when I get home annoy me no matter how much wax I apply they show up


----------



## WhoMe

Hmmm, never thought about the shiny part of the shellac. I like my totes and knobs to be shiny (shellac finished) but the rest of the metal, not so much but it would seal things better.

Oh, and Wayne, I went back and re-read the part where I was asking about the $62. I thought I remember a couple ebay auctions for 62's finishing in the low to mid $200 range but when I did a quick search, I was seeing prices double of what I thought I remember seeing. At any rate, both you and Red mentioned that the LN was affordable. I just checked your link. Wow, was I off by about $100. The LN 62 is actually very affordable compared to their other bench planes…. It must be a misprint on the web catalog or something. ... But you are right. saving for a LN or LV looks like a viable alternative when I get to a point of "needing" one. 
In the mean time, I have access to the SW 62 at my part time job that I can play with to see if I like it or not. Thanks.

Oh, and with 14+ hours left, there are no bidders for that Ty14+ A5 on ebay. It is still at $40. Interesting.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mike- ya, new planemakers seem more competitive on BU planes, probably due to the lack of a frog. Others, like no. 1, 2, 62….they are more feasible because of the rarity/demand for vintage. 
As said, if you could get a newer 62 used or factory 2nd, it'd be an even better deal.

The $280 price tag is what drew me to the Veritas BU jointer last year. But I really disliked that plane and I sent it back.


----------



## racerglen

Random Wednesday shot..









Little more tuning on the EdgeRite #8
And this was in the same box as the 8 and the 3-d saw vice, no before, this is after clean, BLO and sharpen, had to fight to get the acumulated spider webs out of the throat , dang they were tough.









Passing it on to a friend, he'll have to recreate the wedge..LOL


----------



## planepassion

WhoMe, you do need a LV or LN #62 now. I love my LV LA BU jack. It takes amazing end-grain shavings on my shooting board. And it works well when trimming up the protruding parts of box dovetail glueups. It is very solid, having the mass to easily carry the plane through the stroke. And I've come to appreciate the side setscrews which promote the square alignment of the iron to the mouth. Even though it's my dedicated shooter, over time I've come to use it for more and more tasks.

My only beef is that the standard iron dulls relatively quickly (in my opinion) when used for shooting. So I recently ordered a second iron made from LV's new PM-V11 steel. Interestingly, quick dulling was the same beef I've had with my vintage Stanley LA #60 1/2…so I ordered a PM-V11 blade for that too. I'll keep you posted on the new irons' performance.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I admit to knowing nothing of the new irons as 99% of what i have is vintage steel. Exceptions are a couple of LN irons, one of those being an A2 iron on the Stanley #62.

Love it as a replacement iron, the edge has held up well. Yes, it was a bear to hone, but it's chugging along on faces, edges and end grain of drawers. Sharpened it when I rehabbed the plane and haven't messed with the edge since, it's been that long. And the #62 is one of my most-used planes.


----------



## WhoMe

Brad, no, I don't "need" a 62 type plane. But that doesn't stop me from wanting one because they are cool and I can figure out a project to use one for. Lol
You know, it is that addiction kind of thing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Need and Want are muddled territory for most of us when it comes to hand planes;-)

I can relate to what Brad says though. Out of all the LN stuff I've gotten lately, the no. 62 was the one where I was asking myself how I got along without it. From what I've read, stanley originally designed to it to plane end grain butcher blocks. And yes, it works like a dream on end grain.










It's my shooting plane as well. That was a big reason why I didn't like the LV no 7. The sole was oval shaped. It couldn't be laid on it's side as a shooter. And unless you wanted to hone the blade at 50 degree or so….it didn't work very well as a jointer either. At least for me.

Brad- I've got a pm-v11 in my veritas no 4, and it is an impressive iron. Not gonna run out and replace my other irons, but any veritas I order in the future will have pm-v11.


----------



## LukieB

Forgive me, but since I can't send pictures via PM, I am just gonna post some requested photos here….


----------



## chrisstef

Lucas - that's like "ohh I just wanted to try on a few slutty outfits to see what you guys thought". Skeezer. Stef wanna touch.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That's the most-used #2 I've ever seen. A lovely sight it is, too.


----------



## theoldfart

Can't wait!


----------



## WhoMe

Awww, ain't it cute…. That #2 just looks adorable next to that #8, yea, it looks well used but it is also no cabinet queen. It will still be a great user for someone. I have seen LOTS of planes with those little corner chips. A bummer but cosmetic at worst. The good thing is that there are no cracks on the side or around the mouth where it really matters. The knob is easily repaired and the initials on the blade give the plane character. Better than on the side of the sole. Finding a un-initialed #2 blade will be a challenge but not impossible.

And Stef, that is just one great comment there. Man you are quick with the classics….


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks Luke.


----------



## WhoMe

Anyone looking for a KK 10 1/2 ???


----------



## WayneC

Same question for a Stanley #65. Not cheap….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-65-knuckle-cap-block-plane-12731-/161110248357?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2582eb4ba5


----------



## WayneC

A Record 044 if your not familiar with them….


----------



## palaswood

I just came across this Chute plane and I almost pooped my pants. This is one pretty tool. Anyone own one of these bad boys?

'Stanley 51 Chute Plane'


----------



## Mosquito

I saw a couple of 164's on eBay today… Smitty, I think you should upgrade and send me your uncharacteristically new 164 

Joe, I would love to own one… if I do, it'll probably end up being a Veritas, simply because of cost…

-

Been working on my plane for the plane swap… can't wait to show it off here once I can. I may end up having to build one for myself, out of maple, to match the jointer


----------



## ShaneA

Those typically cost a mortgage payment.


----------



## WayneC

On the chute plane I think it has an incorrect lever cap.

Still waiting for my 164 in the wild.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ohhh….I need to sell some more furniture…


----------



## WayneC

On my LN list behind a 605 1/4, 212 and a 66.


----------



## Airframer

Where is Smitty at.. not only is it a #51.. it's a Beadrock and a SW! You hit the trifecta.. and for only $550.00


----------



## CL810

+1 Wayne on the wrong lever cap on the 51


----------



## Mosquito

Interesting that they upped it to $550 for the Buy It Now…
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Stanley-No-51-Chute-Board-Wood-Plane-Very-Nice-Condition-BEDROCK-R-L-CO-/290975337379?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bf7b4ba3&nma=true&si=jHniBqA9igy1TL3hxWLopSe3xnM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Mosquito

After talking about the jointer, I had to go use it… I love that thing


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What's a SR&L bedrock cap worth? Get that sold for $30, helps pay for the plane a little bit…


----------



## WayneC

It is somewhere in that area. I also saw the proper cap for one a few days back listed on ebay.

Thats a Hoss Mos. Are you going to finish it?


----------



## Mosquito

My plan is to finish it when I finish the one for the swap


----------



## WayneC

Have you come up with a maker's mark yet?


----------



## WhoMe

Still, at $550, I think that is a good deal considering that I have seen several go for $1000 in that kind of shape. Even with a incorrect cap.

So anyone need a couple of Grizzly wood planes???
Rosewood Rebate plane
For $39.95. Like the shape but not sure if it is really rosewood. 
And then you have the 
Ebony rebate plane
for $34.95. At that price, I am SURE that is not real ebony….. Like the shape of the body though.

And, I just saw a type 11 #6C I was following go for $50 (free shipping) that was in great shape with only 1 bid. It closed before I got home, luckily. I was debating on it but it really is the last one on my list that I want (have a type 10 6C). I kept telling myself, I DON'T need it but now regret not putting at least 1 bid in for it. Oh well, I really don't need it. But with my luck when I do want it, I won't be able to find one for less than $80 before shipping….lol

And look, I found a #62. 
Currently at $27. Well, it is missing the blade and cap and it does have a big chip out of the rear of the mouth. But the handles look to be in great shape…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Seriously, that is the type of #62 to consider on a budget. The mouth chip is no big deal for a user. The eccentric lever is missing, that has to come from St. James Bay. And of course the iron should be the LN A2 replacement. Cap is the question mark…


----------



## terryR

No 62's for me anytime soon…........

I nearly cried when I went into my shop a couple of days ago for the first time in a week or more. (been busy on a chicken coop) ALL my user planes and saws are speckled with hundreds of *fresh rust droplets*!

It seems we had a wind event during the last storm, and I didn't even know it until wednesday. On the way home from town, I noticed a large tree in the neighbor's front yard which was broken in 1/2 about 15 feet off the ground…and since I was driving slow, I also noticed another large tree on the opposite side of the road damaged in the same manner. I immediately drew a straight line using those 2 trees, and saw it pointed right at my shop!

I guess the high winds sucked out 2 plastic louvers I had wedged into window openings at the 14 foot height. My fault for just temporarily leaving them in place, and waiting for cool weather to finish building more louvers from wood. Anyhow, the missing louvers allowed swirling rains to enter the shop, and splatter off ladder rungs for a distance of over 15 feet from the window opening.

The bottom line? No tools were permanently damaged, but I'll have a lot of re-restoration work ahead. Now, covered with rust droplets, I have: a shiny Disston No.7 with custom tote, a recently restored Disston No.4 backsaw, a 1/2 year old LN backsaw, a year old Gramercy dovetail saw, all my Stanley planes 3-7, a fairly new LN shoulder plane, brand new Veritas detail plane, even my beloved DonW type1 infill…rusted!

No photos…I threw a cotton sheet over all the tools and dry heaved as I walked away. I'll cover the window openings with ply until I can build more louvers…and start de-rusting tools one by one. Realistically, what has happened to me is insignificant compared to what is happening in Colorado, etc. But the sight has sure taken the wind out of my sails, so to speak.

Edit…just needed to ventilate with my enabler buddies…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Ouch. Seriously. Ouch…


----------



## Tugboater78

Oh my.. that sucks terry


----------



## ITnerd

I'm sorry Terry - good luck with the cleanup.


----------



## theoldfart

TerryR, I've had a similar problem, cellar flooded and all the tools rusted. Took a while to clean up and I added a rust inhibiting liner to the tills and bottom of my chest. No problem since then, hang in there.


----------



## WayneC

Wow Terry. Sorry to hear that. That is one reason I am moving to enclosed tills. I want to keep the dust and moisture away from the tools.


----------



## racerglen

Yuck, that's sad Terry, good luck with the cleanup.
My worst one was dropping an unopened can of beer at night, spewed up two walls of tools and over three shelves, still find spots that I missed in cleaning up after that.
Dang aluminum thin wall cans anyway ;-(


----------



## WayneC

Better Beer than a Coke.


----------



## racerglen

HEY ! Alcohol abuse is never allright ..

;-)

But yes, Coke would have etched everything ..whew…


----------



## CFrye

Terry, hope clean up doesn't take too long and you're back to making sawdust!


----------



## chrisstef

Sucks Terry. Hopefully a lil elbow grease will set ya right again.


----------



## WayneC

Also Terry, are you using anything to protect the metal. I use paste wax and it seems to work fairly well although I am in a lower humidity area.


----------



## Mosquito

That sucks Terry. Hopefully it won't take too much time to get it sorted out.

Wayne, I don't use anything… and haven't had any problems yet. But then again, my shop also has central air and carpet…


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the kind words, ya'll.

Wayne, yeah, I just started using Camelia oil a few months ago. Think I'll try the wax idea after all is restored…

Edit…and enclosed tills are in my near future!


----------



## CL810

Hate to hear that Terry. I don't know where the silver lining is but I hop you find one!


----------



## WayneC

I would think the silver lining is that it was found before major damage was done and the source of the problem identified. 

Terry, I use renaissance wax.










http://www.amazon.com/Picreator-Renaissance-Wax-200ml/dp/B0012S1XBO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1379698162&sr=8-2&keywords=renaissance+wax+polish


----------



## BTimmons

Holy jointer shavings, Batman! No way I'm going to try embedding this. (large picture)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A bunch of no good enablers around here, I tell you what…


----------



## ITnerd

Oh SNAP. Is that the 51 someone posted from Ebay a while back? It took everything I had not to pull the trigger on that plane … well, that and the fact that I had bought 3 bedrocks in the week prior. 

I blame all of you.

Nice one Smitty.


----------



## Mosquito

wait, what? Is that yours, Smitty?

I lost the #62… other guy wanted it more than me, apparently lol


----------



## ShaneA

Do my eyes see what I think they see Smitty? Is that in your shop?

Terry, let me offer a counter point. If I may, and no offense…of course. You have had your chance at these marvelous tools and you have let them down. Exposing them to harsh weather conditions at no fault of their own. It is time someone spoke up for the tools. You better send them to me, for safe keeping and a good upbringing. It is for the good of the tools. Let me help you, by helping them…just sayin' : )


----------



## Mosquito

^ but Shane, my shop has central air, which means controlled humidity, so I'll store them instead ;-)

Also, BT, that link is sweet


----------



## LukieB

Damn Smitty! You pulled the trigger? Me likey….that thing is sexy


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The seller wasn't too far away. It ended last night w/o a sale, I went to see him. His parents run the shop, but got him on the phone. We talked, we haggled. We swapped the SR&L bedrock cap with a nearby #606 that had a keyhole (correct) cap for the #51. We haggled more.

I paid cash.

It's mine.

It's lovely…


----------



## ShaneA

Agreed! it is lovely. A went to a good home too. Congrats, and don't be scared to offer us some feedback once you get to know it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and there were two roundy rocks on the counter, a #604 and the #606. Wasn't even tempted. Not one little bit…

RE: the #51, initial observations.
- The frog is weird. Very weird. I'll take pics.
- The iron has a slight camber on it right now. That's going away fast.
- The japanning is 95%+. Hasn't been touched up, either. Iron full length, decal intact, tote has original finish 
- It works already, minimal fettling
- The piece I 'chuted' didn't blow out at the end, even though it was unsupported. Used just my bench hook and sat the plane on the bench top. Sweet.


----------



## TerryDowning

Smitty now needs to find the accompanying chute board #52.

Nice haul Smitty.


----------



## WayneC

Great buy Smitty.

One for my So Cal friends

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pallet-of-Assorted-Woodshop-Hand-Planers-Saws-Chisels-Tools-/271279536432?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f29853930


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

hah hah, yeah, I do.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty….you dirty, dirty dog.

(congrats…it's a beaut!)


----------



## WhoMe

See… I knew that 51 was a good deal. Even with the incorrect cap.
I'm really glad to see someone on this thread got it. Nice score Smitty.

BT, cool post. I say it is Photoshopped. With that many shavings, that guys arms should be the size of tree trunks…...


----------



## CL810

Smitty that is way cool! You lucky, lucky man. But wait, do you even like Bedrocks?


----------



## planepassion

Smitty, I think you're required to come up with a tagline for your 51 like you did for your #8. You have 24 hours I think. And of course, since we'll be living the 51 dream vicariously through you, you'll need to include it casually in the background as you complete your next project.

Congratulations! It was Christmas in September for you brother.


----------



## 33706

*TerryR,* I do feel your pain!

I once dropped a 1-gallon jug of Evaporust on the floor, it splashed EVERYWHERE….now I have a couple hundred rusty planes with a few shiny spots on each…


----------



## planepassion

Tool Porn Lovers. Have you guys ever come across this site? http://www.oldtoolphotos.com/ Seems like an idea that should have caught on…


----------



## terryR

Awesome score, Smitty, couldn't have happened to a better guy! And keep the reviews coming…not that I'm buying a 51 any time soon…

Shane, you may be right! Something Andy said a year ago keeps ringing in my head, "Some folks just don't deserve to own nice tools." Ouch. That hurts.  I guess could send ya my stanley 3-7 and start over with type12's! LOL

+1 to the Peter Follansbee link. That photo made my day! Love the shavings…and His beard!


----------



## theoldfart

Smiity, you have reached the pinochle, won the race. Whats left? Great score. Did I tell you I won an Ebay stanley# 49 depth gauge? Almost as good a score!


----------



## Tim457

Terry, that really sucks. There aren't probably that many people that understand when you say "No photos…I threw a cotton sheet over all the tools and dry heaved as I walked away.", but we all do.

My next thought as I kept reading was Smitty you dirty dog, but I see Red beat me to it. All I saw on that ebay link was that it was pulled early, and not only did you snag it, you got the right lever cap. Great story, congrats.

Last, in that pfollansbee pic, what's going on exactly? Is that a fore plane? Those are pretty thick and wide shavings. And Whome, he's fairly famous, he does 17th century furniture reproduction work, I think at Colonial Wiliamsburg.


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, I think Peter F wrks at Plymouth Plantation in Massachusetts


----------



## palaswood

Smitty, if I indeed read the above correctly, I posted about that #51 Chute plane you snagged. You are welcome sir! 
Or were you already eyeballing it….

If you want to say thanks, sell me a decent spoke shave user on the cheap, and we'll call it square. 

I just recieved my #6C that I got for $20 + shipping (18). Its bigger than I thought! Oh man, am I in for it huh…. 
This is only the beginning…










I feel like cracking the handle off and re-gluing it - its misaligned a bit on the repair job. Thinks its worth the hassle?

I wanted a no 7 or 8, but let me get that hang of this thing first, and we'll see…

@WayneC - You bastard! Why did you have to post that Tool Hoard in garden grove. I'm gonna be thinking about it all weekend now… Should I get it? Its a 20-30 min drive…


----------



## WhoMe

Tim, I guess I should have put a couple smiley faces in my comment. Looking at the shop, he clearly is a skilled individual. But all those shavings.. I would have been completely spent long before the pile was that size.

Joseph, I have a 6 and an 8 and the size/weight difference seems fairly significant. In use, even though it is not, the 8 seems at least 50% heavier and twice as large. And when you get it going, the mass really keeps it going. Conversely, when that blade gets dull, it becomes a beast to push.
And that tool trove in garden grove is really interesting. I could only see 1 picture. Gotta get online and see if there are more pics. I live in Fullerton so I'm way closer…lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Palas, you're to blame? I suppose a 'thanks' is in order, yes. I wasn't eyeballing. Followed your link, spied the seller, and things took off from there. Hoped I could get it cheaper in person, with cash, than the buy-it-now. Lucked out on getting the right lever cap and getting the price lowered more because the cap had value all by itself.

Excited for another reason at present; finally tracked down a most excellent example of the dovetail drawing from the Stanley #444 box. Thanks so very much to the OldTools list and Matt Turner!










The final video in the series can now be completed!


----------



## donwilwol

I was a day behind and what a day you guys had. Smitty with a 51. I'm a little happy and a little sad.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"This was supposed to be a *happy* occasion!"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm really happy for ya. Ignore the poopers…..lol


----------



## palaswood

Glad you made out well on that deal smitty, but you guys I seriously do need a spoke shave. Who has one in good condition to be a user. I'm not interested in paying the premium for a collector and you never know what you'll get on feebay. I just want to work wood dammit! Don? Wayne? Dave? Somebody hook a brutha up.


----------



## palaswood

Glad you made out well on that deal smitty, but you guys I seriously do need a spoke shave. Who has one in good condition to be a user. I'm not interested in paying the premium for a collector and you never know what you'll get on feebay. I just want to work wood dammit! Don? Wayne? Dave? Somebody hook a brutha up.


----------



## Tim457

That sounds more like it, Kevin. Should have looked it up. And yeah Whome, you and me both.


----------



## theoldfart

The guy gets a 51 and he's excited about a drawing! Go figure. Smiity, can't wait to see the video.
BTW which C Schwarz blog post had your tool chest plan link? I was perfectly happy with mine until you started posting sliding trays. Harrrrrrurmph


----------



## planepassion

Palaswood, you new #6 is gorgeous. The japanning looks pristine. And a great price too. Congratulations.

When I first got mine, I was just checking off a box on my T11 collection. But as I've used it more, I've come to like it. I use it to flatten boards and edge-joint medium-sized boards. You could either break the tote and repair it to your liking, or get a new one…or buy a new tote and knob from one of the guys that make them.


----------



## WayneC

Joseph, what do you need a spoke shave for? What task?

One approach
http://hocktools.com/Kits2.htm


----------



## mochoa

Smitty that thing is dream worthy for sure, I can just imagine the grin on your face walking back to the car with that thing and on the drive home.  Probably still grinning.


----------



## theoldfart

What kind of spoke shave? Curved, flat, concave , convex!


----------



## ShaneA

Back of the car? You know it was riding shotgun Mauricio. Probably buckled in too!


----------



## DanKrager

Brian, that guy long ago planed away the piece he was working on. His bench used to be six or more inches thick! I can see how that could happen after using a #7, a (much disrespected) 78, and a little edging plane all day today. 
Smitty, Smitty, Smitty. Congratulations.
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Nothing wrong with using a #6c









when planning down saw marks on the side of a leg









Gossemer shavings were floating across the backyard, again…...


----------



## donwilwol

My plane landed, so I feel better. I am happy for you Smitty. I'd love to find a #51.


----------



## palaswood

Looks like papa came home to roost.










The new 6C, Handyman (I call him Handycapable) , 4C T13 (my first Stanley), and last but certainly least, Ace hardware 7in Block (my very first plane, its 8 months old).

So that's the fam

@brad. thanks man, I think so too!

I want a spoke shave for uh…shaving spoke?! But seriously…its cause I saw Don using one.  Welcome back to Earth Don, glad you landed safely.


----------



## waho6o9

I'm happy for you Smitty, great score for a good guy.

Nice planes Joseph, put em to good use my friend.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Joseph, a fine family pic. Especially with the surrounding chips, telling us they're happy to be tasting wood once again in a working shop. Good on ya!

@Dan, I couldn't help myself.

The #51 was in my lap on the ride home. Didn't text while driving, but fettled just a little bit.

I'll look up that drawing, Kevin, stand by.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Waho!

Dan, I must say, the tools I prize the most are six chisels that a friend made very special…


----------



## Tugboater78

Jealous Smitty, hope she works out for you, pretty cool that they were close by.
Joseph you are on your way, I started with similar, and in a few more weeks I will have a full Stanley set 3-8, 45, couple blocks and others. Starting to make use of them all.


----------



## SamuelP

That is a sweet haul Smitty.


----------



## racerglen

Nice Smitty !
My latest, as found at a collectables sale..








Type 5, 1904-1909 #50










$20

















Other than the brazed repair the last shot shows a previous owner's creation of a hazzard.  That iron is actualy a beader on the other end, they'd sharpened the "top" to a standard cutter as well..mind the fingers !
Fortunately I picked up a couple of zip lock bags of irons at the same sale a few years ago, so this one's moving to someplace safer. (now then, what to do with the "newer" #50 on the shelf.. ;-)


----------



## WhoMe

Ok, #71 or #71 1/2??
Does the open mouth make any real difference in actual use? I can only see usage in/on larger surfaces for me.
Opinions from those that have used them.
Thanks


----------



## theoldfart

One sided opinion, I have a 71 and after getting it sharpened properly love it. I've done dado's, mortised hinges and lock sets. Seems to me that you could just attach an 1/8' bottom to it if you needed a closed throat.


----------



## LukieB

Another LJ expressing interest in what's left of my haul from the other day…..still not able to send pics via PM so I'll just subject you guys to more of this filth…





































#3c, #4c and #5c


----------



## waho6o9

+1 for TOF and my 71 came with a foot in the front to close it
up a little bit as well, fence included.

Funny thing is I was just sharpening up my pointy bit today, but
haven't used it as of yet.


----------



## theoldfart

This is embarrassing, I forgot about the foot! Just haven't had the need for it. Seems to me that I can convert mine to a closed mouth, the same cannot be said for the 71 1/2.


----------



## donwilwol

I bought a #65 buy-it-now for a really decent price on ebay. Plan, tune it and flip it. But its in really nice shape. WTF. Why are these things so hard to sell? Why would I need 2 #65's to go with the half dozen #18's?

*waho6o9*, that's about as complete a #71 you can get. Nice.

Lukie, you can't send pic's by PM. You just keep posting away, we don't mind.


----------



## LukieB

I read somewhere that the good folks at LJs were working on making pics through PM a reality. Not holding my breath though


----------



## WhoMe

waho6o9, That is a REALLY NICE 71. Like don said, as complete as you can get. Not very often do you see one like this. And if so, it is really pricey. 
Thanks guys for the input. Never thought about it that way where if I needed a closed mouth, a 71 can be adapted…
Something to consider in the future.


----------



## mochoa

I love the ability to close the mouth on the 71, mine is always closed but its nice to have the option. Neither the Lie Nielsen or the Veritas have this feature. LN wants you to buy two different planes for open and closed mouth. Vintage for the win!


----------



## DanKrager

This is one of 8 panels which I planed both sides and outside edges by hand. They will be hinged in pairs for shelf supports at the craft show. Dowels go through the holes to hold the shelves like a ladder. 









These are the bad boys that made the mess. I really must teach them to clean up after themselves. Is that part of the fettling?









An elf angel stopped by for a bit.









Doh!!!! Oh well. Are there any galoot points still available?


----------



## WhoMe

Yea Dan, you get the galoot points for the planing. But that elf has to get a different kind of points for helpful finishing since no shavings were created at that point.

OH and let us know how that training goes getting those planes to clean up after themselves. If it works, you'll have a bunch of people beating down your door to find out how… lol

You'll have to post a pic of those all set up.


----------



## WayneC

Got my 607.


----------



## WhoMe

So, what happens when we all collect every tool we want.?..?..?..

Oh, wait….that will never happen…bwahahahaha…...

Congrats Wayne..Looking forward to pics..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pics or it hasn't really happened, Wayne…


----------



## WayneC

It is still in the mail.


----------



## WhoMe

So Wayne, are the box and the $1.05 included also???


----------



## WayneC

I would be surprised if they were. The plane should be a very good user.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, BTW your advice on ebay bidding paid off. Got a couple of #49 depth stops.


----------



## terryR

So, what happens when we all collect every tool we want.?..?..?..

^scary idealogy. just sayin' LOL

If I already own two No.3's and three No.5's…doesn't that make a full house?

Lovely 'rock, Wayne!


----------



## Mosquito

if you have a full house, then I've got a straight flush? lol


----------



## terryR

Mos, you got me there! LOL. I have both ends of a flush, but working on the 'middles'.

Just wait till Yoda shows up from rust-hunting with FIVE 18's!


----------



## CL810

Wayne that was a very nice 607 you picked up. I was looking at that real hard but it was too soon coming on the heels of picking up a 605.


----------



## WhoMe

Hmmm, I guess the best mixed hand that I can think of would be a full house, 3 #1's (aces) and 2 #5's (Jack's) or 4 aces and a jack.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dank- I just like the looks of your shop.

Nice Wayne. I've got 'rock envy. It's been at least a month since I've bought one. I'm twitchin


----------



## WayneC

Thanks re the 607 guys. Down to a 605 1/4 to complete the set. Going to wait quite a while for that one.

Better go get one Red. I can think of no one better to enable.

This one appeared perfect Clayton, some minor things that drop it's collector value but will not affect use. Bid was set to close at 10:30 PM PST on a Saturday night, which means competition would be down. So I jumped on it. 

Today was a power tool day. I will try to get some time with the planes tomorrow if I can get my bench back. Some cabinet doors are being painted on it at the moment (yes it is well protected)

Kevin, glad you got the win.


----------



## WayneC

Oh Don….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/67-LOT-VINTAGE-PLANES-SMOOTHER-JACK-BLOCK-RABBETS-STANLEY-ETC-FORMER-COLLECTOR-/261292799379?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd643b593


----------



## Airframer

Sharpened up my router plane to finish up some sliding dovetails with…

I can officially say it works.. except that I need to redesign and make a new blade holder.. I had a feeling this would happen..










Good news is that I had a backup #71 blade holder that fits nicely. Making cross grain curlies


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, chisel first or just went at it with the 71? Nice curly cues!


----------



## Airframer

I chiseled what I could and then went with the routah to depth.


----------



## WayneC

Most excellent Eric.


----------



## LukieB

Excellent work Eric, I love the look of that thing….very nice


----------



## Airframer

This thing is fun lol. Can't say I have ever made router plane curlies before. These kinda remind me of those crinkled party steamers :-D










It's party time in the shop tonight lol..


----------



## WayneC

Looks like lots of fun.


----------



## WhoMe

Airframer, Liking those curlies….

Well guys, I entered the dark side last night. I downloaded the myIbidder for my phone yesterday from LukieB's recommendation. And I am going to look at Gixen from Terry's recommendation. At least I will be evening the playing field although I am not a fan of sniping. The ibidder phone app seems ok but I am not a total fan of the interface. I have the free version and at least on initial use, I had to go to ebay to find the item number that would be required for the app to work. I wish it would be easier in that you could surf ebay from the app. But that is probably not legal.

Wayne, your ebay philosophy is what I was doing for a while but there were times that I would increase my bid and still not hit the max others put in. Sometimes I was ok with that and others, not so much. But, I has set limits. Others, I would put my max in and still lose but like you said, if it goes over what I would pay for something, then so be it.

One thing I am not a fan of with ebay and I have not fiugred out how to get around it is if I am bidding something, and put my max in, the bid goes up $1 but I see that the small text under the current bid would show my max. Not a fan of that.

At any rate, I may be trying the ibidder soon.

Thanks for the advice several pages back.


----------



## LoriF

*WhoMe*

if I am bidding something, and put my max in, the bid goes up $1 but I see that the small text under the current bid would show my max. If I understand you correctly you're saying that the other bidders can see your max bid before it's reached that amount?? I would assume that the seller can see it as well.


----------



## Tugboater78

I don't think others can see your max, hope not anyway


----------



## johnstoneb

Only you can see your max.


----------



## LukieB

Welcome to the Darkside Mike….I' think you'll like it.

I'll be honest, I like it enough that I was hesitant to recommend it… I didn't want anyone else to have the same advantage.

That's not very nice is it…...what's wrong with me??

And Bruce is right, only you can see your max bid on Ebay.


----------



## terryR

Eric, love your router!

Mike, no one can see your max bid, except for you and the seller. By using Gixen to place my max bid 12 seconds before the auction ends, no one even has an idea I'm bidding until the last 12 seconds. Sometimes, I'll place an opening bid just to get my name in the list, but, for example, if I bid $12.00 on a vintage tool, someone can easily come behind me and say, "That's worth more than $12 to me"' and bid higher. Another person does the same 30 minutes later…and before ya know it, there are 15 bidders fighting over the same tool. And, I'm certain some folks keep bidding higher just to experience the 'win' at the end of the auction.

Sniping prevents this outta control bidding, IMO. AND, since most kneeBay auctions end after my bed time, I love Gixen. It's an electronic tool to help me bid on an electronic auction.

To me, it's just as immoral as buying ALL the black silicone in stock when I go to the Borg! Sorry for the next guy, but I drove 40 minutes to reach the Borg.


----------



## WayneC

I agree no one can see your max bid but you. Not other buyers nor the seller. All bidding early does is drive up the price. From a seller's point of view bid early and often.


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks all. That makes me feel better that others can't see my max.
And the idea that it keeps the bids from getting out of control makes a lot of sense. I don't know how many times I have seen items finish on eBay with a huge number of bids and think to myself that the item is not worth even close to what I' it sold for.
Now I feel better. 
Thanks again Luke and Terry.


----------



## terryR

Of course, when the prize is something extrordinary, the bidding rules can change. 










Sargent 707 Auto-Set 'won' for the opening bid…but I was prepared for a small battle. LOL

Editonly the 711 to go and I have the whole family, another bid changing fact!)


----------



## ITnerd

Eric, that is an awesome router plane. What tools/process did you use to clean up the rough castings?

On the sniping front, I use AuctionSniper. it can create watch lists (Bedrock, Witherby Gouge, etc) and send you an email once a day or week with the listings that match. Its had some glitches in the past, but seems to be running pretty stable now.

You also get your first few snipes free, so you can try it out before having to put in your CC info. Its 25cents for snipes under 25 bucks, and 1% for snipes between 25-1000.

I've done a lot better since I got that, because I set my price and walk away. I also have accidentally won 3 bedrocks in a single week, so be careful, m'kay?


----------



## waho6o9

I like the look of the Sargent planes, good score TerryR.


----------



## WayneC

Nice win Terry.


----------



## WhoMe

" I also have accidentally won 3 bedrocks in a single week, so be careful, m'kay? " 
Chris, Uh…... that seems like a blessing and a curse in the same. I'll consider myself forewarned.

I have to keep thinking "baby steps….baby steps" I have the desire to purchase away but the limited income that keeps me in check…


----------



## WayneC

Chis that is one of the reasons I do not use an automatic sniping program. If I want something, I have to want it bad enough to be there at the close of the auction and bid on it.


----------



## WayneC

I also, take a look at the newly listed buy it now stuff. Sometimes you see some amazing deals.


----------



## robertb574

"I do not use an automatic sniping program. If I want something, I have to want it bad enough to be there at the close of the auction and bid on it."

Is the way I do it. I wait 5-7 seconds before end and submit my bid. Usually get my bid in 1-3 seconds before end. Works well when the internet is humming.


----------



## WayneC

I've not gotten a few bids waiting that late. I try to target 15 or so seconds. I'm not sure I trust the internet to hum…lol


----------



## robertb574

"I also, take a look at the newly listed buy it now stuff. Sometimes you see some amazing deals."

This is supposed to arrive today: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350879329316?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## robertb574

I used to wait 12 to 15 seconds before the end. But consistently lost to later bidders. So finally figured sweet spot for me. Oops - does that say I bid a lot.


----------



## WayneC

Nice. That is about $150 saving on that plane. I paid twice what you paid for mine and mine is drilled.


----------



## robertb574

Last July I won a type 14 up for $175. I jumped on this one because of the price. I have no problems with owning more than one.


----------



## WayneC

I'm wanting to find a 605 1/4 like this… The last Bedrock I "need".


----------



## robertb574

Luck to you - may you find it soon.


----------



## WayneC

LOL. Thanks. I am not holding my breath.


----------



## WayneC

Anyone looking for a #8 with a partial sticker?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-LOT-VINTAGE-WOOD-PLANES-PLANERS-STANLEY-no8-no110-SEARS-BAILEY-/300974148911?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4613750d2f


----------



## robertb574

The 5 1/4C arrived…...packaged in a flimsy thin postal bubble bag.









What a waste!!!


----------



## WayneC

Damn.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohhh the agony. Are you friggin kiddin me with that POS shipping job. That's embarrassing. Might as well wrapped it inside a couple of hot dog buns in a manila envelope and called it bubble wrap.


----------



## Mosquito

Wow… that is absolutely horrible packing for that. Do people not understand that cast iron is breakable?


----------



## WayneC

There are not very many of that specific plane. They are uncommon. So sad.


----------



## JayT

That's enough to make a grown man cry. How can anyone be so stupid as to ship something like that?


----------



## donwilwol

oh my. Some one needs to be slapped silly.


----------



## ITnerd

Careless at best, stupid at worst. I'm sorry Robert, that's a heartbreaker to be sure.

If he makes you ship it back before refunding, please fart in the box, for all of us.


----------



## WhoMe

That is just so sad to see. Some people just don't get it. 
Really sorry to see that Robert. Hopefully everything goes well getting the refund. 
I say fart in the box anyway. The seller should be punished somehow. Hopefully after the refund you rip them a new one on their feedback rating.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fart in the box? Time to do that seller a solid…


----------



## 33706

I wonder what that eBay shipper had for a feedback rating?? You know, when you're looking at a listing, click on the number of feedbacks, then click on the number of negatives next to the red number…seller's negative feedbacks, and you can see and read every recent negative against that seller. Sometimes it's a deal breaker…especially if the seller has lots of bad feedbacks for packaging, or bad outcomes of claims…

On the other hand, I just clicked on 'StJamesToolCo" he has ONE negative, from somebody who thought they were getting a brand new Stanley #80 blade!! So, use your own discretion, some negs are totally turkeys


----------



## theoldfart

Robert, that sucks big time. How can a seller do that? I say fart/solid/fart again! I had better luck i'm afraid:









All hale Lukie! Been wanting an 8 for a long time but just couldn't make it work till Lukie posted his catch-o-theday. AND it was packed just fine. Also got the depth stops as well. A good day.


----------



## WayneC

I would rather have the used one…. LOL.

Which one of you guys just out sniped me on the Millers falls #7?  Hopefully it was one of us.


----------



## Mosquito

oh my. Some one needs to be slapped silly

Ship it back with one of those snake in a can things… maybe you'll get him lol


----------



## Mosquito

I picked up one of those bit depth stops with a box of parts. Haven't used it yet, but seems useful

-

As for the feedback for StJamesToolCo, to be fair he doesn't really make it clear that you're buying a new reproduction blade, not a new old stock blade, so I can understand the frustration if that's not what they were expecting, but also probably didn't need to leave negative feedback


----------



## donwilwol

I had a #7 show up in a box that was to big and no packing. The end had poked threw the side and hung out up to the iron. How it didn't wind up broke was some kind of miracle. I didn't leave negative feed back but I did send a nasty gram. What is wrong with these people.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I've had a few that I was surprised they had made it in one piece. That 5-1/4 really is a shame.


----------



## terryR

Robert, that's a crying shame!

If the seller doesn't make up for it, please share his name with us if you like, and he can be added to the boycott list like Jim Bode, 222charley, any others?


----------



## WayneC

The money can be replaced. That was too nice a plane to be lost in this manner.


----------



## palaswood

Just seeing the pic of that 5 1/4C in half makes me shudder, and im new to this. I can't imagine how you old timers feel (no offense).

My #6C came in a huge box, swimming in packing peanuts. I couldve hugged my seller. Shipping was 18, but its worth it. I left the best feedback I could leave. For this shmuck? He deserves to find a flaming bag of solid on his doorstep…


----------



## robertb574

Thanks Guys. Only you all can truly appreciate the stupidity in the unnecessary loss of this fine old tool.

It was memorykeepers75. In the past 12 months they had 1047 positive, 7 neutral and 3 negative feedbacks. One feedback did mention insufficient packaging.

Answer from eBay says to get my refund I have to ship it back on my dollar.

After I get my refund back they will get a 4th negative feedback as scathing as I can make it.


----------



## theoldfart

If you used PAyPAL you may be able to get a refund without the hassle of returning it. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Mosquito

I would fight that… it's their responsibility to ensure safe delivery, and they failed to do that, so it's on them. I had to go through all that stuff not too long ago.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree with Mos. There's no way it should cost the buyer anything.


----------



## LukieB

Robert, my sincerest condolences for your loss. Makes a grown man wanna cry little bit. A sweetheart even…. damn shame. Agree with Joseph, flaming bag of solid on the doorstep would be totally justified…. where does this guy live?

Kevin, glad it showed up safe and sound hope you get lots of good use out of it


----------



## ShaneA

A moment of silence for the fallen 5 1/4C. The world is a lesser place w/o it….

Carry on.


----------



## WayneC

It must be ship stuff stupidly day. Just got this vice in the mail. They put in a cardboard envelope. It seemed to make the trip ok. The envelope was partially opened.










I'm really bummed about losing that Millers Falls #07 this afternoon. Sold for about $75 including shipping. Came home and snagged a Stanley 140 for $85 BIN. Not as nice a plane (condition) as the #07 in my opinion but a good price for a #140. And yes, I do know I am enabling someone.


----------



## LukieB

And I agree with Mos and Don, Paying for return shipping is for when you screw up and decide you don't want this, not for when the shipper screws up, no way you should have to pay for anything….


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, good price on the 140. I got mine a few years ago, and I don't mind saying it took a few months to save up for it. I do love the plane.


----------



## 33706

@ Robert Brown:
Hey, guys, here's the listing: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Antique-Stanley-No-5-1-4-Bailey-Hand-Plane-Made-in-USA-Nice-Condition-/350879329316?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51b209ac24

Seeing the details, yeah, I would have bid on it for sure. Some of the Neutral feedbacks are jerky, and at least one of the three negs can be ignored. I would have taken the chance. You should visit the resolution center in Paypal. Also file a complaint within eBay itself, as a case where "Item is significantly different than as presented"

If you are reimbursed for your total outlay of expenses, this seller does not necessarily deserve a neg. if he reacts to your cool-headed, respectful complaint and reimburses you for all your money. If he fails to act, and wants to see what eBay or Paypal decide, slam the bugger with objective, though negative feedback…WHEN IT'S OVER but within 45 days!!.

I'd provide links, but the cookies only pull up the Canadian version of eBay. Maybe someone can find it for you?


----------



## Mosquito

oh boy… 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-97-Cabinet-Maker-Edge-Wood-Plane/111172099848?_trksid=p2047675.m1986&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D7%26meid%3D1502463510484658857%26pid%3D100013%26prg%3D1004%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D350879329316%26


----------



## WayneC

Purdy, but why not an LN 97 1/2 at that price? Think I paid about $100 for mine on eBay. Just the nostalgia? Size?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Size does matter, but in this case the LN would be the much better choice. ;-)

That #97 looks like a warrior. It deserves a good home and some use, but that leading edge has been rode hard.


----------



## WayneC

It is kind of like the 62 debate. At what point do you move to LN or LV vs a classic plane. Some cases is is clear like a #1 or a #164.

I really like the 97 but it is almost anthropomorphizeable (stealing words from Smitty). I would want to put it on a shelf and look at it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Agree, it might be hard to press that one back into service… But then, I've not been bitten by a #97 bug. It's nothing an opened up #93, or #278 couldn't do, right? Like those, only wider?


----------



## palaswood

Robert if that sunuva B charged you $35 for shipping and ended up sending it in a measly little envelope, he should be dragged out into the street and flogged. Maybe not shot, but at the VERY LEAST flogged, and in public no less.

There simply is no excuse…
Trying to make a few extra bucks off the shipping and …. just pisses me off to no end


----------



## Mosquito

I thought that too, Joseph, but that was actually $35 for shipping to Canada. Shipping it to MN was only around $8. Threw me off at first


----------



## WayneC

Some dealers do that. Jack the shipping and handling up to get around fees and taxes, etc.

A medium flat rate box is about $12. Plenty of room to ship most planes. Jointers are more of a challenge.


----------



## WhoMe

Well, I won one and lost one using myIbidder. the one I lost was probably too low a max on my end but at least I am learning. Probably should have had my max about $5-10 higher. BTW, lost by that $1 again.

Oh well, there are always more fish to catch.

I heard I have a package waiting for me. Will pick it up tomorrow. YAY…

Wayne, It was NOT me on the MF plane. As pretty as they are, there are other things I want first.


----------



## WhoMe

HEY, have a question on curved/radius planes like the #20 and the #113.
Anyone use both and have opinions on them and how affective they are at planing curves. Just nosy. Have seen a couple Stanley #20s come up on ebay recently and was wondering how they compare to the #113s. I have heard that the 20s are not near as comfortable to use as the 113s. 
Like I said, just nosy. This would be a WAAAYYYY future purchase when I get to a point to start making some furniture with my ideas in my head.


----------



## MarkSr

I KNEW YOU COULDN'T PASS THIS FORMUN UP DON W., I'M SUPPRISED IT TOOK YOU THIS LONG TO LOG IN.
LOL.

As always,
Mark


----------



## WayneC

For what ever reason, I've not had much interest in the #20 and #113. Perhaps if I found one for $20-30 I would get it and play with it.

Mike, you should add a skew block plane to your list. E.g. Stanley #140 or the Millers Falls 07. Not sure what the Sargent number for one would be.


----------



## SamuelP

I have a 140 for parts if anyone is looking. Not going very far on ebay.


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne, for what complete classic 140s in good condition go for on eBay, I'm better off getting a LN, LV version for a little more. Kind of like a 62, new versions generally are more affordable . Even though I have been looking at 140s for a while and have been trying to figure out a good use/justification for one I have not looked too hard or looked into the other makers versions at all.

But with this forum, and all the enablers, it doesn't take long to see a item not on a wish list in action and then want it.


----------



## WayneC

What is it missing Sam?

Mike, The one I purchased was 1/2 the price of a LN. Just have to keep your eyes out.


----------



## terryR

^ Yep, you guys are making me want a 140! Must resist. 

Looks like *memorykeepers75* sells lots of junk from the attic, used manuals, purses, plastic stuff…so I suppose bubblewrap bags are sufficient for most buyers. Even one of the store's positive feedbacks mentions a bunch of razors not packaged well, but they made it through the mail OK.

IF that 5 1/4 C was really a SW, I may go postal…just sayin'....Ohhhhhh, I just checked the kneeBay link again. It WAS a SW…now a bunch of parts. Damn, I feel nastygrams coming on…


----------



## chrisstef

Im own a 140 .. got it from a buddy of mine . he was out hunting or rust and I told him to buy up any plane that looked weird. $5 was the asking price. Just had to rub that in a little


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, yur a dog man! That hurt…


----------



## WayneC

Too bad the 140 was not 444 weird.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got very few gloats but that one took the cake. In the wild none the less. Now a 444 in the wild or 5 clams …. id be doin the happy happy dance.


----------



## theoldfart

Well, technically you didn't find it! Ha ha. ;{


----------



## WayneC

That one is truly worthy.


----------



## terryR

Hey Stef, the way I remember that 140 aquisition story…

It came with no knob, and one of your buddies made you an exact replica from a rosewood that I'm allergic to! cough…cough…cough…So, it's gonna cost ya more than the original 5 clams when you pay it backwards! Plus, you owe the guy at work at 12 pack!

LOL


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap Terry youre right! There's a guy out there that deserves a LJ care pack. Im slippin bro. Your recollection is wildly accurate. I shall remedy said situation soon, mighty soon. That rosewood knob he turned is so spot on that its hard to distinguish it from an original.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, I'd be willing to settle for hypoallergenic chisel handles!


----------



## 33706

Hey, everyone…
Not in defense of clueless eBay packagers, but there is life after broken soles…

















These are pix of a 'Record' #05, which was pretty much a parts plane, and had bodaciously big beads of brazed brass. Hey, alliteration! Anyway, I spent 15 or 20 minutes on the stationary belt sander, 100 grit, and this is the result. I'm sure the integrity of this repair is about as good as original. I've got more cracked or busted Record planes than any other brand….what does that say about their cast iron?

As luck would have it, I bought another identical Record 05 a week ago….with a perfect sole. Both planes added to $21, not a bad save either way… The crack was ground to a chamfer, and filled. It's perfectly flat again.


----------



## terryR

Stef, you know I'm pulling your leg, brother! But you sure owe that dude that found the plane! 

Kevin, trying to score some hop hornbeam now…


----------



## chrisstef

Terry - im hip brother, but I still owe ya one. The other guy got his dues in fashion of a paid day off. Ive got something in mind for you that ive gotta pull a few strings for. Its almost that time of year.


----------



## waho6o9

Note: Due to high demand, our initial stock of the Right-Hand Planes has sold out, but more stock is expected in early November. The Left-Hand Planes are in production and will be available in early October.

Evidently the Veritas shooting plane has been well received. Good job Lee Valley!


----------



## WayneC

It is a nice looking plane. Anyone have one?


----------



## WayneC

Here is a really good example of a shipping rip off. $13 for a block plane and $23 for shipping in the US. This would fit in a small flat rate box.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hand-Planer-/331031562197?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d1304c7d5


----------



## WayneC

This is what I call a restore….

http://www.etsy.com/listing/153879052/vintage-wood-plane?ref=sr_gallery_20&ga_search_query=hand+plane&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=9&ga_search_type=all


----------



## 33706

*@ Wayne and others*:
The purpose behind outrageous shipping charges is for the seller to avoid final value fees, which are based on the purchase price, without shipping. A seller might try to sell a plane for $1, for example, then charge $100 for shipping. Then he gets dinged for a fee based only on that one dollar. Here's how to fix it: Somewhere near the bottom of the listing, there is a link: [*report item*] go there, and click *'Report Category'*, click 'Listing Practices', then "Avoiding Fees', then *'Detailed Reason' *click 'Other ways of avoiding fees'.

Be absolutely SURE that you can back up your info, , by providing a typical weight for an equivalent plane, and packaging, and use the USPS shipping calculator, as backup for your complaint, because eBay will probably follow up. Most of the time, the listing will simply just disappear…

*Or….just for ********************s and giggles, find out where he lives, and ask if local pick-up is possible… LOL*


----------



## waho6o9

That's one fine restore


----------



## Mosquito

@Wayne, that one shows $12.90 for "expedited shipping" to MN. I do still agree, though, small flat rate box would be smarter (and probably what it'll show up in anyway)

I thought eBay has started charging fees based on shipping now too, to avoid sellers that do as poopiekat described.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Mos and Poopiekat. It shows $23 to Cali. Also, you have to read the fine print on the ad. The photo of the plane shows it with a cutter. The fine print says it comes without one. Another good potential lesson to shoppers there.

I would say if you are going to restore a transitional plane, that is the way to do it. BTW. As a side note, I have never owned a transitional plane. Just never appealed to me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I've run into this before. I don't know why people don't just use flat rate boxes. That ebay calculator is crazy. I was interested in a router plane that showed $24 shipping to Iowa. I sent them a message and they said we'll get the right figure after you buy it. Nah.


----------



## donwilwol

I have never owned a transitional plane.

I'm short a 21,36,37,and 132 and I've got a complete set.


----------



## WayneC

Shipping is one of the first things I check.

How much do you use them Don? At one point in time I thought about tuning up a Transitional Jack for scrubbing.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't use them. I moved them into the house. Most of them are tuned and restored and could be used.


----------



## 33706

DonW: I'd be happy just to score a 'Jenny' and a #25…I'd be happy. I wouldn't worry about a complete set… or would I?


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not worried. They will come


----------



## 33706

Yes, you are correct,* Don!* Though, it helps to force the hand of fate too, I guess! I don't even know how many #27s I have…


----------



## bandit571

Currently there is just one in the house, a #31









It is a bit worn up front. Iron is the same as a #7.


----------



## WayneC

PoopieKat, counting them would be the first step in admitting you have a problem.


----------



## bandit571

I seem to remember a DE6c that came to my house a while back









a box like this held it, almost.









This came out first, by itself









Seller's photos showed it as intact, found an old, rusty crack in the side, mailman finished that job. Got a refound and kept the remains. Used the refund for a new base casting, and told that seller to pack it like it was eggs! New tote, as the old rubber like one came off in three big chunks, and a few little ones. 
salvaged what I could of the other parts, and now it is my go to small jointer









Seem to be just fine….


----------



## donwilwol

Yea, I have to admit to a few duplicates. I have a problem walking away from the pre laterals even if I already have a later model.

not to mention the Ohio tools.


----------



## WayneC

I think it worked out for you. The first one was pretty rusty.


----------



## SamuelP

I had an issue with ebay shipping when I set up a few auctions. 
I set them up on my phone and set them with free shipping. When they were posted they were set with these crazy high shipping charges. I did not realize this until a potential buyer pointed it out. I tried to edit the auction but could only change to flat rate. I sold some things cheap. My fault though. I did not review the auction thoroughly before submission.


----------



## SamuelP

Wayne re the 140… it has a good base knob and blade. The levercap has been repaired, the adjuster is a reimagined 220 adjuster(I think.) and there is no side or screws for the side. It also has a replacement screw for the cap.

It works.


----------



## WayneC

Working is what matters : )


----------



## planepassion

Yeah, $23.00 to ship a block plane is exorbitant. But I would urge my fellow LJs to consider "handling" in your estimation of what reasonable shipping fees are. Not only is there the base postage, plus packaging (you do want bubble wrap don't you?), there's the time it takes to properly pack our treasures (you do want it packed like a viable Pterodactyl egg bound for the Museum of Nature and Science right? That means careful wrapping plus making sure the box is big enough for the item plus some padding to keep it from moving around), plus the time it takes to drive to/from the post office AND, of course, the time it takes to stand in line.

You can cut down on the post office time by scheduling a USPS pickup at your door. But that will delay shipping by a day. Which everyone here has zero problem with right? It's ok with all of you if it takes an extra day? For me, I'd always rather they get it in the mail t o d a y


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^the grocery down the street has a post office at the customer service. I like that. Never a line, and I always need something from the grocery. And I like the free flat rate boxes

I've got a ridiculous pile of boxes and bubble wrap from all the hand tools I've bought/sold the past two years. Actually, it's past ridiculous.


----------



## WayneC

No planes, but the contents of my eBay suitcase arrived today….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That saw is a cute little bugger!


----------



## donwilwol

That saw is a cute little bugger!

Yessir!


----------



## DanKrager

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251345145741?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

What do you suppose happened to this plane? I'm interested and will try to get it if you guys don't snipe it… 
DanK


----------



## WayneC

I think it is just disassembled and dirty. Hard to tell with the photos.


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne, received the package this morning. THANK YOU. 
The 78 looks great and the added bonus of the sharp blade means I can try it out on anypiece off wood that looks llike a good victim. 
Ill have to post a victimized wood shot soon.
And the handle piece is just what the doctor ordered.
Now, to find time to get in the garage….


----------



## WayneC

You are welcome. Looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## robertb574

Back from running errands all day - one of which was to send the 5 1/4C back to seller as per eBay resolution center. I enclosed a civil note to seller which asked for my full cost. Also had messaged eBay resolution center saying the same. Will wait to see how it is resolved before deciding any further action on my part. I did pay through PayPal.

Thanks for the sympathy guys.

Another busy day tomorrow. Got to run some errands in Atlanta with wife. So while there, no time for woodworking shopping or browsing on my part.

poopiekat - that's some good info on outrageous shipping charges

DonW & WayneC - Some of my first hand planes were transitionals. I thought being lighter that they would be easier to use. Not true in my case. Though usable I don't use them anymore.

WayneC - that suitcase of goodies looks like fun in a box


----------



## WhoMe

And that rehab on that transitional, imo, that its just hideous. 
It might be good for the sultan of brunei but that truly has a limited audience.


----------



## planepassion

Robert, civil goes a long way to resolving things. If I had been the one to do a bone-headed packing job like that I'd want to make things right by you.


----------



## WayneC

Looks like I lost a post. I know you guys like action shots. I made a guard for the blade on the saw that came today.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Not a bad idea Wayne. I'm kicking around some different saw storage ideas…..for my whopping two decent saws


----------



## WayneC

I did this so I can set it in the bottom of my tool chest with a bunch of planes. I'm saw deficient, probably more than you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Maybe we should chill on the 'rocks n' hocks…..and buy some saws….lol


----------



## WayneC

I'm set on Rocks for now. Going to chill a while before hunting for a 605 1/4.

Looking for a 46, 66 and a couple of large braces then I'm going to focus on saws. Not found any good cross cut saws yet in the wild. Have a few rip saws to try to sharpen. Need to get the right files to be able to get started.


----------



## GMatheson

Just a shot of my no. 2 sweetheart and a donor body. Gave them to a friend who knows a guy that should be able to fix the no. 2's broken wing. Fingers crossed that it come back in one piece.


----------



## WayneC

Hopefully it will come out useable. Share the results when you get it back.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats a cleaver idea Wayne


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Eddie. Mads (MAFE) is the one who I got the idea from. I use them on drawknives and my froe as well.


----------



## GMatheson

It's already waaaay better than when I found it Wayne. Also that's a great looking little saw. What size is the plate on it?


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Greg. The saw plate is about 8 1/2 inches. The saw is about 14" overall. Andy found a newspaper article that said the company that made it went bankrupt in the 1860s.


----------



## GMatheson

Nice. Should make a great little dovetail saw for you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gonna share pics of this chest your filling, Wayne, when the time comes? The Dream Toolchest thread could use more pics…


----------



## terryR

Oh crap, we have a Dream Forum for Toolchests, too? How did I miss that one? 

I've been pricing vintage toolchest on the 'bay…now I can see why Smitty digs potential carcasses out of the dumpster and spends months restoring them! They are priceless!!! LOL


----------



## waho6o9

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/48863

Here ya go TR


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Beat me to the punch Waho. Yep, a bunch of enablers we are…


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys, looks like enough reading to keep me busy for a day!

I hope to have a couple o chests to show off in the coming months…practicing with hand tool joinery now on the chicken coop…


----------



## theoldfart

A couple of chests? That's a lotta tools, could be tough


----------



## WayneC

Chest photos Smitty? Here you go…

There are way too many planes in the chest. I'm going to build a rolling base that has a drawer for the bench planes incorporated into it.


----------



## terryR

Kevin, my initial plan would involve multiple chests…on wheels…since I have tons of floor space in the shop, but no walls yet (they are mostly steel waiting to be framed and covered with wood). I think a smaller chest would contain fewer tools, but weigh less, and actually be moveable.

Of course, all that will probably change when I finish reading the next 500 posts on the other forum. 

sorry for hijaking this thread…back to planes now…


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, repost to the dream chest thread? BTW too many braces, I can help with that problem !!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Oh my! That chest is PACKED with planes!


----------



## WayneC

Smitty, that 212 is missing from my chest. Please send it home… lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's an APB, Wayne. Missing from mine, too. :-(


----------



## WhoMe

Anyone notice that Wayne only got close ups of his full tool chest.
He probably took all the tools from the shop and put them in the chest to make it look like he has a lot of tools. I bet he had empty walls and cabinets when this shot was taken….. hahaha.
Seriously, I wanna see that ten ton fork lift that is used to move that chest….
At least one of those pictures is calendar worthy.

Terry, that plane looks like I came from Dr. Doolittle's tool box…


----------



## WayneC

It has been on my wish list since I first saw it. I'm thinking I will have to get the LN version unless I get really lucky and find one in the wild.










http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1277#


----------



## WhoMe

It's kind of funny, lately I have noticed that several ( including me) are making the comments, "well if I can't find one in the wild" or "if I can't find one at a decent price" I may have to get a LN or LV.
I know that many of us love the classics but, when we imply that we will "settle" for a new version just cracks me up sometimes. Barring the $$ aspect I think of it as "oh.. twist my arm"


----------



## WayneC

Well, it comes down to need or want. If you need a good side rabbit block plane, can you find a #140 for a decent price and is it in good working condition at a price you are willing to pay? Do you go with a LN or a Veritas? Is the bump up in quality of a LN or Veritas over the stanley worth the extra $50-60. All personal preference and financial situation or in the case of the $5 140 luck of having a good friend.

This is probably best illustrated by the #164 if you want or have a specific operation that would be best done with a #164 you can pay $1200-$1500 for a Stanley or you can spend $200-$300. Many of the rare planes fit this model e.g. (#9 miter, #1, 602, 605 1/4). If you want one you will probably pay less at LN than the collector value.

For me the 212 would be a nice toy. It is not something I need. I can use my 112 or card scrapers or make a small scraping plane. But I still might buy one someday.


----------



## WayneC

Damn it. I want this…. No idea what I would do with it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Superb-Rare-Antique-Wooden-Spill-Plane-/271285249402?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item3f29dc657a

LOL. Comments above apply

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=64338&cat=1,41182


----------



## CL810

LV lists a replacement blade. I want to know who would wear out a blade in the LV spill plane to have to order a replacement. How many spills does a spill maker make?


----------



## WayneC

The spills would probably be a pretty good country style decoration item. I may get one some day if I am feeling rich.


----------



## CL810

double post.


----------



## WhoMe

I spill stuff all the time. Now I see I need a plane to do it correctly.
Wow, I learn something new every day


----------



## Tugboater78

Went back to work for a few days of overtime came home to a package!









What might be inside?


----------



## Tugboater78

I now have Stanley's from 4-8 including fractions minus5 1/4..
This be 6-7..


----------



## WayneC

Sweet. What Types are they? I am hoping for a plane in the mail today as well.


----------



## Tugboater78

Bout to double check, but type8-9 I think. They came from LukieB

Both have pat date on lat adjust, and 2 dates behind the frog..


----------



## WayneC

I love low knobs.


----------



## Tugboater78

Type study thing says nothing about pat dates behind frog till t9..but also says the pat date on lat adjuster ended at type8


----------



## theoldfart

Justin and Wayne, we will have to have a reunion some day. I've got the type 8 #8! Started cleaning it today hope to have it sharpened this weekend and then a bench top.


----------



## Tugboater78

They will go well with my type 9 #8


----------



## bandit571

Try a little plane porn









Trying to learn how to use this new camera-ooski. Work in progress.









Ever have an "Auto Focus" camera that needed glasses?









Supposed to show how the new Crochet is working on the new workbench. Yep, a steep learning curve for now…


----------



## WayneC

Looking forward to seeing it Kevin.

My plane arrived today. Union 42










Here it is with my Union 41


----------



## Tugboater78

After some cleanup of black spray paint and dust, looks like they be needing the japping redone.


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne, liking those Unions. How do they compare to the Stanley 48/49 in rarity?

ANyone looking for a Seargent #507 rabbet plane. 
$21.50 with 1 day and 13 hours left.

How about a Union #60, looks like a stanley #12
22+hours left and only $20.50

And then there is the Seargent #227 block. 
21+ hours left and only $9.99

I have no idea if those are good prices but I know some of you like the seargents and union stuff.

And on the LN subject, whenever i'm on ebay, I look at many different planes but almost never LN ones on there. I always see a bunch of LN ones up for sale on that bottom banner that you scroll to the left or right on the listings. 
Are there that many LN products out there? Because I can't imagine that many people unhappy with LN planes to sell them on ebay.


----------



## WayneC

With LN I think many times people buy them and then do not carry on with woodworking for one reason or another.

I believe the Unions are much less common, but I also do not think as many people collect union. I got the 41 for a really good price and then decided to get the 42 to go with it. Still need to track down wide blades. (7/8 and 5/8). I will probably pick them up from St. James Bay.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice indeed, Wayne! I likey!


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Smitty.

Since we were complaining about packaging yesterday. I thought I would show an amazon package that arrived today. This large box contained two 36" pieces of drill rod. Talk about over doing it… lol










The next question you would naturally ask is "why do I care?" Well with this drill rod and the previously acquired Tap and Die set, I now have the capability to make the rods used to secure knobs and totes.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cool Wayne, and ya…amazon is notorious for over packing.

LN planes. I've bought all but one of mine 2nd hand. On a few of them, it seemed like once the factory sharpening job dulled…..they didn't know what to do with it next.


----------



## racerglen

You know BRK that's a thought I've had with some old planes too..nobody knew how to sharpen them so they sat..
But usualy it's been..why would anyone use an angle grinder…..


----------



## donwilwol

Nice set of Unions Wayne.

I typically re-make the rods from 1/4×20 threaded rod. Yours will look more authentic for sure.


----------



## planepassion

BRK, I think you're onto something. Not only did previous owners not know how to sharpen, they didn't know how to properly set them up! A friend recently picked up a MF #9 at an estate sale and it's in fantastic shape. Hasn't been used in decades. Perhaps it's the fact that the iron was attached backwards to the chip breaker…or the fact that the mouth was wide open. That's a far cry from the settings and blade condition I've found on my Stanley T11s…

WayneC, good luck with the drill rods. You'll have nice, pristine, straight rods to secure those totes and knobs with. I look forward to seeing how it goes for you.


----------



## CL810

Wayne, I see a side business in your future.


----------



## bandit571

Now you will need the 7/16" brass rod, too. And a way to cut the slot in the top. Maybe gang a few hacksaw blades together?


----------



## WayneC

Bandit, I was wondering with brass is a file would work for cutting the slot. Not thought about making the nuts.

Stanley used a odd size thread for this knobs 12-20. The tap and die sets are hard to find. I got mine off of eBay and probably over paid. Saint James Bay Tool Company has a Tap and Die set for $35 if anyone wants one. The drill rod needed is 13/64" in diameter.

Just hobby stuff Clayton, no money in hand making replacement tote and knob rods.


----------



## donwilwol

I cut the slot with a dremel tool and cut off wheel. Works great.


----------



## WayneC

That sounds like a great approach Don.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Thursday Afternoon Pic: "Smoothing"


----------



## WayneC

Looks much more relaxing than a Move to Production planning meeting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It was very relaxing, as I recall.


----------



## bobasaurus

Wayne, I bought one of the right-handed veritas shoting board planes. I like it a lot so far. The side is exceptionally square to the base (actually helped me find a flatness problem with my shooting board… I'll build a new one shortly). It's pretty hefty and seems to cut well, though I still get a little chatter on some cuts. The adjustable toe is unusual… they routed out slightly deeper U-shaped sections on the front and back of the mating face, making a hollow right under the mouth opening:



















I contacted the customer support thinking this was an error, but they said it's by design to keep the sliding mechanism from binding. I think it takes away from the cut stability a little, but I need to do more testing to be sure. Someday I'll write a more thorough review of the plane.


----------



## WayneC

That is an interesting design. Strange that you're getting chatter.


----------



## Ripthorn

Just getting to the bottom. Recently repaired my adjusting hammer, finished a woody for the swap, trying to get the infill soles milled square. So there may be some nice shots on the horizon.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My no62 works so well as a shooter, I've wondered if I'll ever justify a shooting plane. We'll see.

Had some relaxing shop time as well today. Trying to make a tool tote with only hand tools. Nice and peaceful 70 degree day. 
Hand tools can be maddening at times. But the precision and enjoyment they offer is unmatched. I know….preaching to the choir


----------



## theoldfart

Red, so where does the bevel go?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm guess bottom panel for his tote, going into dados cut into the sides.


----------



## WayneC

Red, how do you like the rabbet block plane? Do you have a 140 as well?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yep, he's got it. Then that ugly knot will be on the bottom. I guess I should have posted the dry fit photo.










I've never planed raised panels before. But today taught me that it's definitely doable. Just takes time and sweat.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wayne- I've never used a 140, but I can't say enough about that LN rabbet block plane. It's a joiners best friend. Rarely a day in my shop that I don't use it. Not to mention…..it was my first hand plane. So I'm sure there is some sentimentality in there

sidenote- I bought mine back when you could get them without 'nickers'. Not sure how much they would improve the performance.


----------



## WayneC

I posted this video in a different thread. Roy Underhill making bench hooks at Lie-Nielsen. It is a great video showing some interesting handwork. Check it out if you have not seen it.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Red, now I got it.


----------



## donwilwol

*Wayne*, what does the tap and die set look like?


----------



## palaswood

Wayne, that bench hooks video was wonderful to watch. I dont know if I have the patience to make them as he did, but I certainly need some of those if I want to keep sawing on my benchtop. I may just glue up some scrap ply.

Shooting board, bench hooks, proper marking gauge, what else am I missing?


----------



## theoldfart

BEER


----------



## WayneC

Don, photos coming.

Joseph, he showed a simpler version of a bench hook early on in the video. I would add a planing stop to your list and saw benches as discussed in the other thread. The planing stop would allow you to plane some longer boards on your bench.


----------



## WayneC

The die and holder came as one unit. The tap came in the plastic box. The threaded rod is what it makes. Tap handle is one I had.


----------



## WayneC

Oh and a bonus photo of the block planes that live in my tool box.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^uh-huh. I only like the dome shaped lever caps on blockies. The others are uncomfortable imo.

Nice set Wayne.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne that 140 looks choice!


----------



## Tim457

Nice video Wayne. I really liked the tip to make sure all your woodworking is flawless too.

Joseph, those and a sawbench will get you started off well. The glued and screwed scrap wood bench hook versions will do fine, it's what I did and they help a lot. At least I predrilled my holes with a MF eggbeater drill. When I get some time, Roy's version is a good skill builder. I like the use as a holdfast of sorts too.


----------



## WayneC

I really like the knuckle blocks as well. Like the 18 but it is redundant to the 9 1/2.

Kevin I'm really happy with the 140. It is pretty nice. Just took photos of it.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne , really nice plane. Looks like even the fence screws are original!


----------



## WhoMe

I'm in the same camp as you two. I like the knuckle caps on block planes. Same thing here red, I find the others uncomfortable too.
Nice set Wayne.


----------



## WhoMe

So, anyone looking for a #6 ??? 
Take a look at the pictures. It looks like it sat at the bottom of the sea for a while….


----------



## WhoMe

Lookie what I got. kind of stumbled upon it. Granted it is not complete but I didn't pay much either. I figure that when I find another cheap one with the front foot and maybe the fence, I can pick up that one. Needs cleaning though.. 

















So, on the handles, These have black flaking paint. Which to me means a later version. Not that i'm going to do it but I haven't seen many of these out there with rosewood knobs. Ill sand them down and refinish them with a clear finish anyway. I hear it is a trick to sharpen the blades on these things too. Oh, and for those who know better than I, is the sole nickel plated too? it kind of looks that way to me.
Man, my rehab que is getting long. hopefully I can get some shop time to make a dent in the pile.


----------



## planepassion

WhoMe, your new router plane is a beauty. I believe that the base is indeed nickle plated. And per Hyperkitten's type study, it seems that your knobs are hare maple. Here's some info on the type from hyperkitten's Stanley 71 type study

Type 11. Stanley 1939-1941

All features identical to Type 10 except:
Cutters now have a groove on all four sides (shown below) to engage the adjustment wheel.
Graduations are marked on the top of cutters to aid in adjustment.
Maple knobs are painted black. Some models, c. 1941, may have rosewood knobs.
All routers now provided with an adjustable fence that travels in two machined grooves on the bottom surface. Threaded holes are provided on the base to attach the fence (shown below.)
A section of the checkered design was eliminated to thicken the base around the screw holes for the fence.
"No. 71" and "MADE IN U.S.A." were repositioned on the base.


----------



## WayneC

It is a very nice looking plane. Also, you will want to look for a couple of other cutters…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

If you can't find vintage 71 cutters, the veritas ones fit. The LN ones don't. Probably because LN is a bunch of snobs


----------



## waho6o9

The veritas blades are reasonably priced:

Optional Imperial Narrow Blades
1/16" Straight Blade
05P38.21 $14.50 Add to cart
3/32" Straight Blade
05P38.23 $14.50 Add to cart
3mm (1/8") Straight Blade
05P38.24 $14.50 Add to cart
3/16" Straight Blade
05P38.26 $14.50 Add to cart
1/4" Straight Blade
05P38.03 Additional views $14.50 Add to cart
Set of 5 Imperial Blades
05P38.42 $62.00


----------



## chrisstef

I needs me a new set of irons or my 71.

They are tricky little buggers to sharpen. I put my sharpening plate next to the edge of my bench, flipped the iron upside down, locked up the wrists, and made very deliberate strokes (simmer down now Red).


----------



## Tugboater78

Just in case someone wants the info, the berries cutters also fit MY #67s too.

Also I just got an email from NHplaneparts store on eBay, parts and such, for a 140, on sale….


----------



## WhoMe

Chrristef, yea, I have seen they are tricky. Your description is the most accurate I have seen. I'm guessing that there its no way to sharpen on some kind of jig.
When I get to the point of getting extra cutters, I can understand a basic one that is narrower but what is the object of the pointed one?


----------



## racerglen

From lee Valley, for the router plane..
"The plane includes two high-carbon steel cutters: a two-piece 1/2" straight blade, and a two-piece 1/2" spear-point blade (for final smoothing). A blade sharpening jig is also included. The optional fence (made of stainless steel and aluminum) can be positioned on either side of the plane and will work on both straight and curved pieces. In addition to using for dadoes or grooves, our router plane is the perfect tool for inlay or intarsia work, or for cleaning out areas for hardware installation, where fine control is critical. "

Sharpening Jig for 1/2" Blades
05P38.08 $4.50


----------



## WhoMe

Brad, thanks for that link. That saved me some searching.
It's too bad the fences seem to be the part that is missing most often. I guess that is one of the reasons that drives the prices of complete ones so high.

Glen, thanks for the LV info too. Pointed= final smoothing. got it but I guess that really depends on the application. Will have to take a look at the sharpening jig though.


----------



## terryR

Mike, do a uTube search on sharpening router irons…easy as pie when you see it done!


----------



## WayneC

Smitty, not sure if you have one of these or if they are available as PDF documents

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-444-Dovetail-Plane-Manual-/271286657129?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item3f29f1e069


----------



## WayneC

Found one…

http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/stanmisc/444man.pdf


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Router planes…..I've always wondered the open throat design. What tasks would that be helpful?


----------



## theoldfart

Red, not sure about specific tasks but much better work visibility.


----------



## WhoMe

Terry, thanks, will have to check it out when I get some computer time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wayne - yes, that's the one Stan Faullin did and I credited him by name in the first installment as being the one who pdf'd it. I even went to him to see if he had the dovetail schematic doc I finally did get ahold of; he didn't reply to my emails. :-(


----------



## bandit571

Rough work, on the new bench









SW Junior Jack, a Four Square one. Was going a bit slow in flattening this pine panel, so









Brought out the Corsair C-5. Has an ugly looking mouth though









Still working with a new camera, STEEP learning curve for me….


----------



## theoldfart

New joke around these parts, How many planes does it take to flatten a work bench? All of 'em!! I'll bet that C5 took up some wood though. Hmmmm C5 isn't that a BIG plane, airplane that is.


----------



## WayneC

A C-5 is so large and hog like it flys nose-low over corn fields.  (used to be a C-141 Loadmaster)


----------



## theoldfart

We lived at the end of the runway for Westover so 141's and C5's were the norm for us.. They would do touch and go's right over the house, look like they were just floating. Big mutha's. Had a bad habit of dropping parts though.


----------



## bandit571

This C-5 only has one bolt to hold the frog in place, as built, no less.









Although I have a square edge iron for it, the stock one was re-ground into a Schwarz 8" radius camber. Seems to work very well as a scrub jack plane.


----------



## WayneC

Dropping parts is pretty universal for aircraft. Good reason not to live by a runway. 

That is funky bandit.


----------



## theoldfart

Don't live there anymore!

Bandit, I assume there is some sort of keyway to keep the frog from twisting?


----------



## CampD

Was playing around with cut depth today while edging some 5/4 pine and this is what I got. Dont cha just love when ya can get a curly to fully curl!









Kevin, I live up the hill from Westover, well way up, and they fly over us all the time, sometimes at tree level shaking the house. It's some noise when three will come over in quick secession. I can hear them with the planer running and earphones on.


----------



## bandit571

A ridge right under the frog. Have to torque the bolt down a bit, but it hasn't moved since then. Can't weld it in place…..


----------



## lysdexic

(Used to be a C-141 loadmaster)

That is a meaningful statement. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Airframer

Yeah, if we get all of the aircraft back on the flight deck it's a good day. That's what 100mph tape and pop cans are for anyway ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Doug, loudest thing I ever heard was the B1B. Like nothing else. They'd bring it in at night and you just knew. Would not want to be on the receiving end of that payload!


----------



## Airframer

Hmm…. you guys don't even know loud until you have stood 8 feet from a F-18 at full afterburners with 25 other aircraft being taxied around not 25 feet from that spot. I defy anyone not to get chills the first time on the roof.


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, my idea of a good time would be a ride in an A10. Just once. Please…


----------



## Airframer

I don't fly 'em.. just fix them when the idiots with the college degree break them.

This is just about as close to the cockpit of one I want to be lol.. Best drag strip in the world 










And to keep this on topic.. that is a Plane


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, your right. This is my new H&H #8:








Oh yea, and my old hippie feet!


----------



## Tim457

"It's leaking from, well everywhere… It's what a prowler does best." 
That's some funny shiz in that video Eric.


----------



## Airframer

If it's not leaking that means it's empty and then.. only then.. do you have a problem lol.


----------



## lysdexic

"when the idiots with the college degree break them." hah! - Typical :^)

Pics of my old company vehicles. Seems a life time ago.


----------



## WhoMe

And I thought I had fun doing what I did for 14 years putting in-flight entertainment systems on commercial aircraft.
Yea, I put TV's on the airplanes. ..
But some of you guys take the cake….


----------



## WayneC

Thanks. lysdexic. I have 4 years as a B-52 gunner as well as the C-141 time. 

Worked on software and avionics for F-111 and A-10 as a contractor. Me and aircraft have a bit of history.


----------



## theoldfart

To all of you in the services now and then, thank you. My dad was in the Marine air corp in WWII. Island hopper.


----------



## racerglen

Friday's rust hunt results..









Couple home made bent necks and a factory bent neck gouge with no I/D..
And an English Stanley 60 and a half.








Seller wanted 35 for the block and 5 each for the 'neckers, got em all for 30.
The block has a very nice casting, blade's good, still with some of that laquer for protection.


----------



## WayneC

Looks like a nice deal. Glen. I'm out for a hunt and then a family party later today. Hopefully tomorrow will be a shop day.


----------



## WhoMe

You Lucky guys, im getting ready for work today, no rust hunting for me. :-(
I guess I have tho look at it another way. Work= money for toys.

Happy rust hunting all..


----------



## 33706

I know I'm a bit late to add this to the 12-24 tap discussion, but I found these at a local, co-op owned, independent hardware store.








Yeah, I know.. Vermont American. I got the last 2. The manager told he he'd find the matching dies. He intends to keep this size on the shelf, he's committed to providing the rarer stuff!
I also found these files for saws:









Not pictured is a Nicholson file, US made, 1/2" triangular, it's huge, there might be a few left, it was in his clearance bin.
If anyone is in a jam for a 12-24 tap, pm me.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice. Did they have the die as well?

Also I am looking for a 1/4 20 BSW set. I need to make a handle for a Record T5. Thinking I might have to order that from the UK.


----------



## WayneC

LOL. I ordered the BSW Tap and Die and some 1/4" steel rod. Almost time to make a handle.

BTW. The daughter has new wheels and is back on the road…


----------



## theoldfart

Good to hear things are back to normal.


----------



## racerglen

Ah Wayne that's GREAT news !
(and looks like a happy camper too !)

POOPIEKAT ! You are an enabler..went shopping just after I saw your Vermont American taps..for Canadians, both Rona and Home Hardware have the taps..my local H/H will have me a die Tuesday, either V/A or Mibro, not sure what they're accesing some times.
In the meantime dropped by NAPA auto parts and they have both of the 12-24 taps and dies.
But the dies I got are the wee guys, now need a holder..

Anyway, the bill today, Rona, less my discount, a whopping $8.41 for two taps, Nappa $13.19 for two dies (thought I must HAVE a die holder that'd work, seems like I have EVERYTHING else ;-(


----------



## Mosquito

Wayne, Mini?


----------



## WayneC

+1 on the enabler.

Yes Mos.


----------



## WhoMe

Mos, that was what I was thinking too. Looks like a Mini.


----------



## WayneC

Here is a photo of it.


----------



## palaswood

So Im about to get my first spokeshave (thanks Red), what should I know when I first pick it up to use it?


----------



## Airframer

Pull with the grain. That's really about all you need to know. Get a scrap piece and go at it. I have a lot of fun with spoke shaves.


----------



## DonBroussard

@WayneC-Thank God she's alright and driving again! I'm itching to get a Mini myself. Make sure you tell her: NO driving down stairs (like in "The Italian Job").


----------



## WhoMe

Hey, what is that shiny stuff on the ground????


----------



## Tugboater78

Bourne identity..


----------



## lysdexic

Steph,

PM me your address. You left your tooth brush.


----------



## CFrye

Good news Wayne!Thanks for the update.


----------



## JayT

Saturday rust hunt results-all at a local tool auction.

Started with this…....










Includes a couple Starrett's, Stanley try square and adjustable bevel, several Lufkin and Stanley folding rules and an interesting Woodmark aluminum folding rule. The box has several small squares, a couple Handyman combo squares and a cheap bevel.

........ ended with these.










In back left, homemade chisel box with mostly Stanley 60's. Left to right up front, an 80 scraper, type 11 #7, Craftsman #7C, type 11 #6C, and finally, a unique pickup, a Buckeye corrugated jack plane. If anyone can find much info about the Buckeye, you are ahead of me. The only references I can find just mention how few are out there. It has a very interesting blade/chipbreaker/adjustment mechanism. I'll post more about it with pics when I clean it up.

The Buckeye and 80 will be kept, the other three planes will be cleaned up and sold. If anyone needs/wants a reasonably priced jointer and would like to restore it yourself, shoot me an offer in the next week or so.

Got outbid for a very nice type 10 #6C (sorry, Don), an early 71-1/2, a Union #23 transitional and a #104 Liberty Bell smoother. There have now been four all day, tool only auctions from one guy's estate and there are at least three or four more to go. It'll be interesting to see what else gets dug up. (This is the same estate that had the Auburn jointer I missed on. It was purchased by the same collector that got the Liberty Bell today.)


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks scotty. The pancakes were awesome.


----------



## Wally331

Worked on a no. 6 round moulding plane prototype today. It seems to work pretty well, I mostly need to refine my wedges. I'll have a maple one done sometime tomorrow.


















The blade is made from an old tablesaw blade, I need to temper it still, but it seems like good high carbon steel based on the sparks,


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ very nice…

Random sat nite pic: "the lonely #203"


----------



## WayneC

Looks like everyone had a good day. Just a small back saw for me today. Grand total of $8 spent on my rust hunt.


----------



## CFrye

"the lonely #203"
followed by 
Don't anthropomorphize your handplanes. They hate it when you do that. -OldTools Archive
Hmmm…

Wayne, gonna need a lot or a little TLC?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don't doesn't imply never…

Well played, Candy.


----------



## CFrye

Touche Smitty!


----------



## Tugboater78

new worker Stanley T9 4 1/2









blog here ( though unfinished as i can't find some of my pictures)

cleaned up gramps 120 too


----------



## donwilwol

First one finished on my Type 4 - 4C.


----------



## CFrye

Reminds me of the Oxford shoes I used to wear Don! Or a pair of spats! I looking on my phone…two kinds of wood or ??? Beautiful finish.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## terryR

^nice use of sap and heart wood!

Wally, your no.6 looks amazing…nice and clean…I look forward to shavings!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cocobolo Don? I had a hard time not buying some of that stuff at the woodsmith store yesterday. Picked up a nice chunk of ebony for some G&G I wanna make.


----------



## donwilwol

Its rosewood. Honduras I think. I stopped by the lumber yard and managed to drop $160.


----------



## WayneC

Too easy to drop that kind of money at the lumber yard.

Justin, glad to see you got the 4 1/2 done. Heading over to your blog to check it out.


----------



## ShaneA

$160 doesn't go too far on Rosewood round my parts. Really they only sell it in cut offs. 12" long maybe 5" wide at most. Spendy stuff.


----------



## WayneC

Check out Todd's shooting board plane…

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/90090#comment-1685061


----------



## planepassion

Wayne, so glad to see that your daughter is recovering nicely and seems to be back to her old, smiling self. Setting aside the reason why, the welcoming of a new Mini to the family can be a joyous occasion. Here's a picture of my baby girl Jenny…










It's THE most enjoyable car I've ever owned…sorry Chevrolet Camaro…

Congrats on the successful rust hunting forays this weekend. JayT, that's quite a haul of quality goods you reeled in. I'm a sucker for name-brand try squares. Especially like my Lufkin, it's just so darn precise. And what a nice bunch of planes…and T11s to boot!

And then there's you craftsmen. Don cranking out some phenomenal totes with unique grain designs, and Wally 331 actually building a molding plane, whereas I've just been dreaming about it. And using a saw blade for the iron. That's creative there Wally.

You guys make it a pleasure to sit down with a cup of coffee on a Sunday morning to read the latest goings ons. The New York Times was never this much fun


----------



## WayneC

What a pretty car Brad. She is really liking hers. It is the first car she purchased all on her own.

I just saw a project posted of the jig used as a set-up guide for sharpening plane blades. LN has the plans for this on their site I believe. Worth checking out.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/90111#comment-1685111


----------



## Wally331

Sweet totes don, looks like your rehandling your entire collection haha. Got the new plane done in maple today, I still need to shape the wedge at the top, but otherwise it't totally functional.



























Here's a small example of a moulding I could cut with this plane. I think I'll work on the hollow later tonight. 1 or 2 pairs should be fine for most tasks I can think of. Especially paired with a stanley 45 with a beader, or home ground moulding irons.


----------



## waho6o9

Good stuff Wally, keep at it bro.


----------



## WhoMe

Well the #3, 4 1/2, 71, 78, 80 and the metal parts off my wooden t+g set are taking a bath in evaporust. After lunch it will be working on the wood parts. Cleaning, sanding, cutting, gluing and finishing. Then, if I have time, it'll be fettling the soles of a 4 and 5 and maybe getting to sharpening. 
Gotta take advantage of the shop time when I get it.

BTW, when doing the metal brush wheels on the grinder, what do you guys use. Im assuming a fine vs coarse wire gauge on the wheel. What about brass wire.


----------



## JayT

Lovin' those totes, Don.

Wally, that moulding plane looks great. Are hou going to do a blog about making them?

Mike, I have a coarse wire wheel set up one one grinder that is used for all the iron and steel pieces and a fine wire wheel on another for brass.


----------



## DanKrager

I've reserved a very fine brass wheel for work on brass, a fine steel brush for work on pre-polish steel (ferrous) items, and a coarse wire wheel for texturng wood and removing heavy rust from coarse items. A brass brush seems to shed brass onto ferrous items leaving a brassy overtone, and it's really too soft to do much good polishing ferrous items.

I'm loving that plane, Wally. Don's totes are colorful… 
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Wally, that's awesome. I'd love to get into making side escapements someday. Or stumble into a cheap set of them somewhere lol


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks guys. I guess I should have said what I wanted to do with the wire wheel. But I think from your descriptions, I think I know. For lever caps, steel hardware, blade and chip breaker, I'll use a fine wire wheel. Since I hand side brush any major junk before evaporust, it is more to make things brighter after derusting.
But I have a better idea now.
Only got partially through the wood stuff. Finished the 4 1/2 knob. The 2 handles for the 71 seem to be whatever white wood they used at the time. Maybe soft maple. At any rate, the black paint that soaked into the wood seems to be in there pretty good and it is taking a lot of sanding to get rid of the color. I don't want black again. Will look at other 71's and see what I like. Not sure if ill do blo/shellac or stain/shellac. Anyone know if any plane rosewood knobs fit. It will be easier than trying to find an affordable 71 with rosewood.


----------



## WayneC

Almost time for some smoothing plane action…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I spy a bag from "whole paycheck foods"....lol

Like I said, I hit the Woodsmith store while in Des Moines this weekend. I've never been to a woodcraft, but I assume they're similar. It's a pretty darn big….for a woodworking store. I know I ripped on their show/store at times, but I had an interesting talk with one of the main guys there about hand planes. I gave him grief about their sorry selection of hand tools (even the chisels were sad.) 
He claimed they used to sell LN, and they'd love to sell veritas….but neither company will do wholesale. He said, "they want people to buy direct." This was the same story I got from our sad woodworking store in Omaha. 
Kind of a bummer. I don't know the business side of it. But I know there are some stores, like craftsman studio, who become "official dealers." Just bums me out I can't check out and buy some of these tools locally. 
Furthermore, as much enjoyment as I get out of hand tools, it's sad anybody who doesn't know any better goes into this massive store and sees the hand planes….. in a little end cap relic case…..1/10 the size of the router bit case:








^There's a new stanley no 5, a sweetheart 62, the rest was anant and kunz.

Another pic that gets about half the store. Nice big lumber room in the back. OK prices. Very easy to beat at local mills. But some of the best prices in our region for exotics and small stuff. 









ok, off my soapbox. They had exotic shorts on sale, thus my ebony purchase. I wanted some cocobolo or rosewood, but they didn't have 5/4….which is what I would think you need for totes. 
I don't know much about exotics. Some of the cocobolo had interesting sapwood…similar to Don's rosewood above. I really like that contrast.


----------



## WhoMe

Hmmm, Wayne, that looks like a board…lol


----------



## WayneC

Then I succeeded.  I turned 9 boards into one. Two more to add.

Looks like a fun trip Red. There is a Woodcraft here in town. Not as big and an even smaller Rockler about an hour and 20 from here. Woodcraft used to sell LN and then they stopped when Windriver and some of the other LN Knock-offs came out.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya Wayne, that's another thing the guy said, "woodcraft can't even get 'em". But I reminded him that was because they have they're own make now.

Ya, snuck that little run in between games at a big soccer tournament. No shop time for me this weekend. Just dad time. And it was good.


----------



## WhoMe

As I was sanding and refinishing the knob on my 4 1/2, I somehow got the thought that it looked awful small. So I pulled out the 4 and 3 and sure enough, the knob came off a #3. Now I have what appears to be a handle came off a 4 or smaller and the knob came off a #3. this was a ebay plane so I guess I could not expect much different for what I paid for it. 
So for those that have 4 1/2's, can you please compare your front knobs to a #4/#5 and let me know what the proper sized knob is for the 4 1/2?
This way I can start a search for a proper knob. Maybe I should just find a junker #5/#6 and pilfer the wood from it.

And, when people do a handle repair, is a smooth cut good enough or do I need to sand the pieces at the joint a bit before doing the glue up. I think this is the only thing that I have not seen in repair vids or articles.

Thanks.

Red, the Rockler store where I shop is the same way. Actually, I think they have a better selection than the pics you were showing. We sell the SW 62,4, the 78, the low angle and standard SW blocks and the 92? stanley shoulder plane. They also sell the 4,5, and blocks on the standard Bailey line as well as the Kunz planes and a couple spokeshaves. 
A decent selection but unfortunately no LN or LV stuff. I know the local Woodcraft still sells LN goods but I am not sure how they are doing it when LN is pulling stock from stores to sell direct. 
IMO that is not the best decision for LN or LV as this gets their product out in the public eye and allows users to see the superior craftsmanship which I would think would boost sales. As long as the sales staff is properly educated on the products. That does look like a very large store though.


----------



## WayneC

What type is your 4 1/2? Low or high knob?

Not a plane but I have a new bad habit. Red, close your eyes…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I don't know a lot about the sizes for low knobs. But I have several low knobs and t11 parts that I could hook you up with.


----------



## WhoMe

DOH!!!!!!!!!
My 4 1/2C is a type 11. 
Not sure where my brain is today….

Red, from what I can see on my T10/11 low knobs, 3 is smallest, 4 and 5 seem to match as the next size up, 5 1/2 and 6 seem to match as the largest of the 3. Dont have the 2, 7 and 8 yet to compare. Overall, not so much in height but in overall diameter. Kind of like the handles. 
What I do notice is my Ty 11 #3 and my ty17 #3 are different across the board. Obviously the knobs are different but also in the handles. The ty 17 handles is definitely larger than the ty11 one. Interesting.

So, on my 71, who likes the handles finished naturally or should I look for rosewood (or make some of a rosewood variety or some other exotic…) I like the look of the rosewood but I am also partial to more on the authentic side, especially since many of the 71 and 71 1/2 had natural maple/beech handles. ... What a dilemma….


----------



## Tugboater78

Don those Totes make for a different look for sure!

WhoME i will go out in shop in the morning and measure my t9 4.5 knob, which should be the same i think. M

Maybe a Walnut stain on the maple 71 knobs? With the black paint streaks in it it may even turn out looking like Rosewood if your lucky?


----------



## donwilwol

WhoMe, when I repair a tote I drill a bunch of very small holes on both sides of the break to give the epoxy some grip. I then epoxy them back together. Make sure its clean. A wipe with mineral spirits will help. If its dirty I'll take a wire brush to it but stay away from the edge. The wire brush will round it over.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

WhoMe, I have black-painted hardwood on my #71 as well. I cleaned them up with a green scratch pad then buffed them out with BLO; not a solid paint finish but 'stressed' and it turned out pretty good. Didn't want black, can't wish them into rosewood, a decent alternative.


----------



## 33706

*@WayneC:* I have half a dozen vintage bit braces, and promised myself I'd never buy any more….then I started to notice "Whimble" braces on eBay. These are really weird ones, with the top knob on an extended arm, like this Stanley:










so.. now I gotta have me one… or two.


----------



## WayneC

I know how it goes Poopiekat. I was going to get a set of Millers Falls but added the Yankee. I've seen a number of the Whimble braces. Had not figured I would have a use for one so had passed them by. Also, thinking some day I might grab a corner brace.


----------



## LukieB

Mike, 
Wanna trade?? I've been halfway looking for an original low knob for a #3 T-11 I've got, that is currently rocking a high knob.

I've got a low knob in decent shape (no cracks, chips or repairs) that appears to be off a #4-1/2, #5, or #6.
Here's what it looks like on a 4-1/2….










Let me know if you're interested…..


----------



## terryR

Sorry for straying a bit off topic, but with all the lovely brace photos…

Can you guys recommend good features to look for in a vintage brace? They certainly look simple enough, but it's hard to tell if a $5 brace on fleaBay is better than an $8 one. I wanna use traditional taped bits (when I score some), but I can see myself using a brad point bit or forstner as well.

Oh, and I plan to own several! Just looking for some enabler advice on which one(s) to start with. 

Thanks!


----------



## WayneC

There actually is a vintage drill of your dreams thread.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27861

Brit is the forums resident expert and has blogged Brace Restoration.

The trick is to know a $100 brace from a $5 brace. Look for old Stanleys, Millers Falls, North Bros. are all good brands.

Garrett Wade has this interesting brace…

http://www.garrettwade.com/versatile-9-special-brace/p/47B01.01/

Bigger braces provide more power and drill slowly. Smaller braces go faster and are good for driving screws and detailed work. Braces are measured in sweep. Normally from 6" to 16", although I reciently bought a 5" sweep brace. 10" is probably the most common sweep.


----------



## WayneC

Brace sweep is the distance the handle travels around the chuck. If you measure out from the center to the handle, the sweep is twice that measurement. For example a 6" sweep brace would measure 3" from center to handle. A 14" sweep brace would measure 7".


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Wayne! Jeez, I missed another 'Dream Thread'...

I saw your 5" brace…love tiny tools for some reason! Oh…the slippery slope…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wayne- Haven't got bit by the brace bug yet. I have a few, my fav being a yankee similar to the one in your pic. 
Actually, I haven't gotten into old saws either. I'm using hand saws more and more…but I have no interest in sharpening them (snicker). Maybe I'll buy some and send them to Stef

Not sure if I'll ever tire of hand planes though. Vintage or new.


----------



## WayneC

I'm pretty much done with planes that are needed/wanted with a few exceptions (289, 10 1/2, 164, 605 1/4). We will see how well I can resist. Oh and a 444, lol.

Was looking to get a variety of sweeps in braces. Need a 14 or 16, then it is time to venture off into saw land.


----------



## WhoMe

Lucas, that sounds like a deal to me. I just sanded that #3 knob and put 1 coat of thinned shellac on it. Ill stop there.
Ill put it next to my #3ty11 for size comparison, take a shot and post it by tomorrow.

I guess I need to go over to the drill thread to see how to ID the braces I have and what to look for too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#289 is the skewed version of the #78?


----------



## bandit571

Sold a few handsaws on fee-bay, so…
a Shelton #4 on the way
an Ohio 05 on the way

Might both be here next weekend….??


----------



## WayneC

Aye Smitty….. It is a similar design skew plane.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan14.htm#num289


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

See'ins how it's a relative to the #78, and you hate #78s, you're not allowed to have one….

lol


----------



## WayneC

This is a different beastie…. I would also take a LV skew plane. Either or.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,230,41182,48945&p=59999

Video
http://blip.tv/popular-woodworking-videos/lee-valley-s-new-skew-rabbet-plane-1199294


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Can't disagree with you. Those a beauties…


----------



## palaswood

Nothing fancy here, just my first Spokeshave, Stanley 151 by way of Red. It just arrived, and I'm anxious to start shavin me some spoke!

Looks tuned & the blade looks nice n sharp too! How do I adjust this thing once I screw it all up?










Thanks Red!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Glad it got there in good order. I honestly forgot to check if it was sharp. Those buggers aren't too hard to sharpen freehand. 
That ones pretty easy to adjust with the two blade depth wheels. Don't know why LN didn't use that design.

Crank a square scrap in your vise and start rounding it off with pull strokes. You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## donwilwol

Leonard bailey turned over in his grave, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-4-Type-1-Smooth-Plane-Boston-Bailey-/111179323819?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19e2cdd9ab


----------



## WayneC

LOL. Saw that one Don. Need to find one in the wild.

eBay mail call. Got my 12" millers falls holdall brace, except it is a 14". Happy day. Also, along the lines of the spokeshave, my 66 arrived. Have a plane in the mail too. Photos of it when it arrives.


----------



## donwilwol

did you look at it Wayne? its a pressed steel cheapo. Either the pictures got mixed up or the guy is smoking crack.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, you lucky dog you! All you need is a 16" to complete the set. Good show.


----------



## 33706

A lateral on a type 1??/ Wow, that IS rare, LOL!!


----------



## WayneC

I did not look close…. lol

Made in the USA


----------



## ShaneA

Other than its not a type 1 nor a Stanley, I would say the description is pretty accurate. I do wonder if that was ignorance or an honest mistake somehow?


----------



## chrisstef

Red, bro, i cant let that slide. Seriously, go back n read your post above in regard to the technique of using a 151. Youre like the EL James of woodworking.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol Stef. Your terrible.

You guys ever tempted to send a note to knucklehead ebay sellers like that?


----------



## WayneC

Someone said they were looking for a 92 the other day….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-92-Cabinetmakers-Rabbet-Plane-Vintage-Woodworking-/331035890643?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d1346d3d3


----------



## JayT

Presented for your amazement (or amusement, kinda depends on how you take it)










A Buckeye #5 corrugated jack plane. I can find almost no information on this plane other than there are very few out there and only seem to have made #4 and #5 sizes. The construction is kind of unique. The iron is drilled with holes that mate with a pin in the cap assembly. The cap also functions as a chipbreaker and a single screw functions as both lateral and depth adjustment.



















I don't know why the holes in the iron go all the way to the top-if you actually used the plane enough to have to utilize those holes, you would have had to sharpen through some of the lower holes. That would be a pain!

It doesn't seem to be a high quality plane, as the "frog" is cast as part of the base.










If they were going for cheap, however, it puzzles me that they used a blade and cap that had to be somewhat labor intensive to produce. The cap is plated, as well, which would raise costs.










Addtionally, all the Buckeyes I can find mentioned on the 'net are corrugated. Again, a bit more cost?!?










Interestingly, the corrugations go right through the mouth, not stopping to leave a smooth surface ahead and behind as every other brand of corrugated planes I have seen.










Finally, the Buckeye totes have a vine/wheat motif, which had to add more to production costs, as well.










Whatever, it makes for a unique piece that will become home decor instead of a user (Dang it, now I am officially a collector. I purchased a plane with no intent of using it for its intended purpose) If anyone can come up with any information on the history of this plane, I'd be interested in seeing it.

When I bought the plane, it was rusting in some areas. I cleaned it up with some Simple Green and then worked it over by hand with 3in1 oil and steel wool to try and preserve the patina. A plane like this deserves to be preserved in as much of an original state as possible.










Edit: Googling again, found one pic of a #6 size. The planes seem to have been made by the Buckeye Saw Vise Company. Some are branded as Diamond Edge.


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks for the pointer Wayne. I'm definitely interested, but I'm going to wait to morning to be sure it is supposed to be mine…


----------



## planepassion

JayT, thanks for sharing your detailed review of the Buckeye plane. I've never seen one. The most intriguing detail to me was the wheat stalk carving on the tote. I've only ever seen that on saw handles. I'd be curious to hear/see how it performs when you put it to wood.


----------



## WayneC

You're welcome Dan.

Pretty cool JayT. Not seen one before.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice, JayT - have you tried asking Mr. Leach? He knows all, you know….


----------



## JayT

Yep, Brad. See the edit note in the post above. That makes some sense now.

I'd be curious to hear/see how it performs when you put it to wood.
You'll be waiting a lpng time. At the present time, I have no intention of sharpening it up to try and use.


----------



## JayT

Smitty, no I haven't. Could be worth a shot.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Only found this snippable bit from the OldTools Archive.

"found an old morticing machine by Buckeye Manufacturing of Kokomo, Indiana. Since
I work in Kokomo I said I'd look around for information on the company.

I wasn't able to find anything, but last week I was in a local antique store
and found a couple of monster beam drills (is that what they're called?)
that had Buckeye Mfg on them. One had "Anderson, IN" and the other
"Union City, IN" cast into it. The guy running the store (a longtime
resident) wasn't aware of any Buckeye Manufacturing in Kokomo."


----------



## WayneC

The Stanley 66 that came in the mail today.


----------



## WhoMe

Hey Smitty, Don't the Beach Boys know something about Kokomo???

Lucas,
Here a couple of shots of that #3 knob next to my Ty 11 #3C

























Not the best pictures but they are off my phone with crappy lighting.

Let me know if you want to trade…

Hey Wayne, aren't you running out of Stanley numbers…lol


----------



## WayneC

LOL. There are plenty of numbers left Mike. Even left some for you.


----------



## Tugboater78

Soooo how does one fix this?


----------



## WayneC

Oh my what happened?


----------



## Tugboater78

Remember that t11 #4 i linked from ebay a while back, on a BIN? Well i bit the bullet and did it, it came with the lat adjust barely attached. probably came loose when it was being shipped since it was wrapped in newspaper lghtly and was bouncing around in the box. Shipper got a neutral rating on packaging.. since he never responded to my inquiry why he packed it so poorly. maybe i shoulda red flagged..

When i went to cleaning it fell off. Threw the thing in evaporust bath, came out with the small piece separated. I have an idea how to re ping it all but I'm nervous..

btw other than the lever cap being wrong, kidney hole, i found a replacment.
Small crack behind the mouth on the port side. 
japping was crap
and this problem as well..

guess im paying for some of my good deals..


----------



## donwilwol

You can usually repeen the lat pin. Just be very very careful. If you followed this thread long enough you'll remember the "Al broke the frog" fiasco.


----------



## bandit571

re-installed a leg vise, yesterday. Got kicked out of the hospital after an all week end stay, stopped and picked up a leg vise from the old shop. Got it installed after a bit of trimming down to match the new bench. Top needed a little trimming as well, to level it with the bench's top, so









A Stanley Four Square Junior Jack plane to smooth out some end grain. Made a bunch of little curlie things. Then a Wood River #4 V3 to smooth things out. A look at the mounted leg vise?









About an hour or so to install.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah you can re-peen that bad boy. Just make sure you have the frog very well supported, and you do not take too crazy a swing at it. It doesn't have to be perfect, gravity will be working in your favor 99.9% of the time.


----------



## donwilwol

*JayT*, The Buckeye Saw Vice company was in Cleveland Ohio . The patent for the plane was granted Nov 22, 1904 to John Muehl but he sold the patent right. They were sold As Buckeye, DE and Norvell-Shapleigh Hardware. Its believed they were made approximately from 1907-1910. They were only made in 2 sizes, a smoother and a fore.


----------



## JayT

Good luck with that, Justin. I have one that needs re-peened and have been too scared to try.

On the Buckeye, started searching for Buckeye Saw Vise Co instead of Buckeye Plane (which gives thousands of references to the T-2 training jet, but not much for woodworking) and came up with two ads from 1916, courtesy of Google books.

First from the October 1916 American Builder magazine.










Tough to read, but a #5 jack was $2.50 in 1916. I wonder how that compares to other planes of the same era?

Then in National Builder mag from December 1916.










Well, if they are guaranteed not to tear out, even against the grain, I ought to start using it. Unfortunately, I'd probably only get $2.50 if the plane was returned for failing to live up to the guarantee ;-)


----------



## JayT

Hey, thanks Don. Is some of that info in PTAMPIA? I don't have a copy, yet.


----------



## donwilwol

its in both volumes. You need them. I love these books.


----------



## WayneC

Be careful Justin. Al, has been the butt of the over peening jokes for about 3 years. You do not want to replace him… lol

So how long would it take Don to process all of these. 3 Days? 4?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/67-LOT-VINTAGE-PLANES-SMOOTHER-JACK-BLOCK-RABBETS-STANLEY-ETC-FORMER-COLLECTOR-/261298506028?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd69ac92c


----------



## donwilwol

Did you look close at those Wayne? Most of them are not worth collecting.


----------



## WayneC

Oh. I agree. I was just commenting on your plane restoring ability.


----------



## donwilwol

I need to get my lathe going again. Ugghh


----------



## LukieB

Justin, 
I have faith in you…..you can do it. I agree with Shane to make sure it's well supported. Plus you can rest easy knowing a #4 T-11 frog is a whole lot easier to replace than the #8 type 11 frog that Al broke…..and I believe is still looking for : }


----------



## terryR

Oh my…just looked the price of a USED volume of PTAMPIA. Must be a sweet book!

Don, any time you need knobs, give me a shout! I still owe ya from our last plane deal, and have been looking for a reason to turn the lathe on. I can probably match most wood types, too.


----------



## Tugboater78

I shall try when i return from my boat trip that starts in the morning, make sure my Chi is in order, at stressed to make sure everything is locked down and packed away while i am gone.


----------



## WayneC

Something I had not noticed before…. LN has a 101. I have a model maker's plane and knew about the 102…. Guess I should pay more attention. Was getting some stuff from Craftsman Studio and noticed it on the home page.










http://www.craftsmanstudio.com/html_p/A217.htm


----------



## WayneC

Time for some tuning and sharpening… Have a cutting board to plane.


----------



## WhoMe

Anyone looking for a FM Buck Rogers?

It is the 714 and a bit pricey at $96 with 21 hours left but it has what appears to be its original box.

What about a Stanley #57 Core Box Plane. Currently at $34.33 with 5 days left. Looks to be in great shape.


----------



## WayneC

Anyone who buys a buck rogers is truly a collector… No ducking it. lol

I would like to have a core box plane but I have not idea what I would do with it. I guess owning one would make me a collector.


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne, isn't it a fine line between avid enthusiast and collector??
on this thread, I think that line is pretty blurry..lol
But hey, that box plane is a Stanley and you probably don't have that one yet..


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, collector? Nah! Historical accumulator. Yea, thats it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's how I know I'm a collector. I totally want a buck rogers I bet that one closes quite a bit higher.

Saw Leach had a couple 603's in his list today. I'd like one….but they're a bit spendy. If I'm gonna drop 2 bills, I'll just get a bronzy. 
Actually, I need to make a lumber run with cash from my latest commission. The ol' racks lookin' sparse.


----------



## WayneC

I'm doing my best to buy stuff to use. Need to get off my butt and sell some stuff to fund the remaining things I want.


----------



## donwilwol

I think I can safely admit to hitting collector status.


----------



## WayneC

The question is do we need a 50 step program.


----------



## donwilwol

You mean 50 more ways to buy vintage tools? I'm in!


----------



## Mosquito

I own a Buck Rogers, but I didn't buy it… where does that put me? lol


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, your outta place. You should give it to a collector. I'll PM my address.


----------



## WayneC

How many 45s you have Mos? I thing the answer to that answers the collector question…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I thought the 50 steps were…..

Buy 50 planes, then see if you can stop.

That's what I tried anyway Emphasis on tried.


----------



## john2005

Type 1 #10. Yeah, thats what I want. Starting bids a bit high though, for me anyway. I don't know why, but I love the look of a #10.


----------



## Mosquito

#45s… only 2. And the only reason I have that second one is because it came as "parts" in a box full of other parts, of which all I wanted was a #46 fence screw. Turned out to have a pretty much complete #45, and a complete #46 in the box of parts… oops

I may or may not have 3 #46's, though… if anyone's looking for one, let me know as I'd be willing to part with one  (it is missing a fence screw, though)


----------



## donwilwol

I'd make a trade for a #46.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

John- no. 10s are handsome planes. That's one I go back and forth whether I'd like a vintage or LN.


----------



## JayT

I'm working on a 50 step plane program. Keep the collection under the point where it takes 50 steps to get from one end of the till/display to the other


----------



## WayneC

Floor to ceiling? Rafters? Both walls? LOL.


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, Wayne excellent philosophy, one to live by! Height-width-depth, maybe we can get a fourth dimension in there!


----------



## Mosquito

Will keep you posted on the #46, Don. Have 2 PM's as well, though, and keeping track of order. Not sure about a trade though, I think I'm mostly looking to get rid of stuff, but always open to ideas lol

I like Jay's 50 step program…

What about a panning video of the collection must take no more than 50 seconds? lol


----------



## WayneC

I like that Mos, you can pan Warehouse 13 in about 15 seconds.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm mostly looking to get rid of stuff

How is that possible?


----------



## Mosquito

Getting married in the spring and probably moving sometime this winter :-(


----------



## WayneC

Round side Bedrock 604. $55 plus shipping BIN

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-604-Bench-Plane-Needs-Cleaning-/331036913435?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d13566f1b


----------



## chrisstef

Whoaaa!!!! The 'squito getting hitched? Do yourself a favor and start dragging your left arm about 3" lower than your right, this way when you put on that 40 lbs wedding ring it'll feel normal.


----------



## LukieB

Is the sad face for getting married or for moving? ; )

I'm sorry I couldn't resist. Congratulations on tyin the knot Chris.


----------



## Airframer

So Mos.. are YOU looking to get rid of stuff or have you been instructed to do so? ;-)


----------



## john2005

Don't let them raz you Mos. Married life can be quite fulfilling, as long as she likes woo…never mind. ;P


----------



## Mosquito

Sad face was for both I guess  Gonna have to be able to justify my purchases to someone who doesn't see things the same way lol. Looking forward to moving out of the apartment, we're looking at renting a townhouse together, and one of the requirements is an attached garage, so I look forward to that part of the move 

And it's actually me wanting to get rid of stuff. She doesn't really seem to care, as long as she'll get to park her car in the garage in the winter. I just have a lot of stuff that's disorganized, and I don't like clutter. Going to be doing a serious shop cleaning soon… it needs it lol

Thanks guys, we got engaged in May this past year, wedding is going to be next Memorial Day Weekend (Saturday). It's one of the two dates that worked with the church and where we wanted to have the reception.


----------



## WayneC

Train her before she trains you.

Get her hooked on antique stores and flea markets early. 

Build some furniture for the new place and do some home improvement projects


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Mos. And heed Waynes advice if at all possible.


----------



## Mosquito

She likes going to antique stores with me, but the problem is I know what I'm looking for, so I go right past all the clothes, dishes, crystal, baskets, jewlery, and all that crap lol

I've already made her a sewing table, and a jewelry box, so I'm on the way there lol. On the way home this weekend we stopped at a sale "The Woodshop Boutique", and they had lots of girly stuff, some metal sculptures, more girly stuff, and some hand made furniture. Stuff like end tables, night stands, shelves, stuff like that. It was all oak, and I made sure to point out the price of it, to justify doing it myself lol


----------



## JayT

Congrats, Mos.

Purchase any large machinery before the wedding. I've found that I can sneak in a plane here and there, but she'd definitely notice a new table saw 

Actually, my wife is very tolerant of tool acquisitions, even though she doesn't understand the sickness. As she said a few nights ago, better me spending money on planes than drugs. She obviously doesn't know which is more addictive or that rash statement wouldn't have been made.


----------



## donwilwol

My wife is the reason for this infliction, and probably as much of an enabler as you guys. My vacation this year was a trip to Liberty tool. Ok we stopped at some regular antique stores. Ok, the truck was full of stuff I didn't give a crap about, but the planes were stuck between the legs of the chairs. Its a match made in heaven.


----------



## Mosquito

Emilie likes to complain about "needing to get out and do stuff" and how she needs to "get more exercise"... I just hit the shop for a few hours and I'm good lol

About the machinery, specifically table saw, I've showed her some of the pictures Scotty posts (she's a radiologist, so she likes looking at the x-rays and stuff), and now she's says I have to get a sawstop, if I get a table saw lol


----------



## WayneC

This is nice… Would buy it if I did not have a LN.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Bed-Rock-604C-Plane-Clean-Sharp-Ready-To-Use-/190919613264?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c73b21b50


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne, that 604 roundside is a pretty good deal but the shipping is $23.95. I think the seller is on crack, even if it is expedited…
The 604C looks to be the better deal any way. At least to me who is addicted to corrugated bottoms….

Mos, you have a smart lady there, wants you to keep your body parts whole when you woodwork. I'm a klutz by nature and have a respectful FEAR of my table saw whenever I use it. As soon as I can afford a SS, there will be one in my garage for those inevitable moments where I lose concentration. 
Congrats on getting married. It has been 28 years for me and in my case, it has made my life better.

I'm liking both Jay's and Wayne's 50 steps ideology. Will have to follow that when it gets to that point. Right now I think it is a 12 step program.


----------



## bandit571

Expected to arrive this weekend:

a Shelton #04 with that funky adjuster/chip breaker

and

an Ohio 05c.

might have photos later…..


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, I'll second ?ME. We've been married for over 42 years, never regretted it..actually enjoyed it. She's the voice of reason when my OCD on collecting gets out of hand.


----------



## WayneC

I have one out for delivery today as well Bandit.


----------



## WhoMe

ANyone looking for any of these?

Keen Kutter K5 1/2. frog base is like a bedrock. Currently 15+hrs left and bid is $23.50


----------



## racerglen

$42.84 shipping


> ?


----------



## WayneC

Hmmm Glen. $15.79 for me in the US….

Latest arrival. Most likely that last plane for a while.


----------



## Mosquito

$42.84 shipping to Canada… $13.30 shipping to me…

The #46 in question earlier…


----------



## Mosquito

I've been thinking about trying to put together a run of Keen Kutter K series… I've got a #5c already


----------



## waho6o9

Congratulations Mos, thanks for sharing the good news.


----------



## john2005

I mean look at this. Kinda pricey, but look at how pretty it is.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-NO-10-PRE-LATERAL-CARRIAGE-PLANE-TYPE-1-VERY-GOOD-CONDITION-/171120249982?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d78fcc7e


----------



## john2005

don't think its a type one either. I am gonna guess T4


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i bounce around a lot on this site and read different threads ,like a lot of em but read the Hand plane of your dream and learn a lot from you guys but notice i hadnt seen Bertha on there in a while is he ok ,Great thread dont always post comment being new but enjoy reading and it very informative


----------



## WayneC

John, it is pretty.

Eddie, I think he is taking a break. He drops in every once in a while.


----------



## WayneC

2400 days. I wonder what that is in dog years.


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne, 2400 days is till LOTS of dog years….
That plane is just beautiful. You guys and your flat tops… I have flat top envy…..

Mos, that 46 does look like it has seen better days but looks to be a good user.

John, that is quite a nice #10. The weird part is that it looks shorter than my #10 that I figure is a TY11 based on the V logo blade… I like the stamped logo on the chip breaker. If he would have taken the frog off and shown if there were any casting marks, that would have made IDing the type better.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice 607 Wayne. You dirty dog.


----------



## WhoMe

So, is this thing for real??

Stanley 12 3/4

I remain unconvinced since the casting says 12 1/2.


----------



## racerglen

Nuther 10 and a half posted @ $91.00 on f bay


----------



## racerglen

So it appears PoopieKat and I have taps etc that don't quite match the Stanley tote-knob threading ?
Then from Don W's plane notes from the field I find this..from 827 days back..

"Thread sizes
Stanley used 12-20 threads for the tote and knob rods. The screw at the front of the tote and the frog screws are also of this

Thread size and pitch.

The rod diameter is 7/32 with a 20 tpi thread. A 1/4" rod diameter is usually associated with 20 tpi (1/4-20) and a 7/32 rod

usually has a 24 tpi thread (12-24)."

But the 12-24 is not quite right ..WTH ? or


----------



## donwilwol

i'm not sure where the "usually has a 24 tpi thread (12-24)." came from. I'll fix that. Its usually 12-20 Glen. Look down at the bottom and you'll see

"You can buy a tap and dye set here, http://stjamesbaytoolco.com/ look for 12/20 Tap And Die Set $35.00."


----------



## racerglen

Thanks Don, now off the racks again..

BTW the dies I bought Saturday were 5/8 hexagonal cross the flats, no die holder, so back to the 
same NAPA store, they brought in a regular size one..no good, BUT were quite willing to sell me an adjustable holder..drum roll…at $69.75 before taxes.. Ah, no thanks.


----------



## bandit571

I'd offer one of mine, but they hold ROUND dies. And have a set screw to hit a dimple in the side of the die. Why I have a pair of them, who knows…


----------



## WayneC

Mike yes. Check blood and gore.

I have a 12/20 tap and die set and the rod if you need something specific made Glenn. Otherwise, I would love to know if you find a source for the tap and die other than St. James Bay.


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne, I didn't think to check the b+g site…duh on my part….


----------



## racerglen

Bandit, I've got the regular round guys too, no way they'll hold the little ^()^^$%^$# I know I could use a 5/8 sockett, but then you can't tell where you're at and it won't go down very far.
Wayne, thanks ! and I'll certainly let the community, and you, know if I turn them up !


----------



## WayneC

Also, I have a 1/4-20 BSW Tap and Die set on it's way from the UK. I need it to make a side handle for my Record plane. I will probably need to go get a die holder for it. There is a local flea market tool seller that has a lot of this kind of stuff. He is normally my first choice for things like tap and die holder.


----------



## bandit571

Both planes arrived in the mail today.

Did Ohio tools japan their planes a brown colour?









instead of a rust colour, the jack has a brownish colour on the base, and the frog. This is an #05c. The Shelton in front has another mystery. The patent number on it is: 1914609. has a nice wide mouth. A similar base I picked up has a narrow mouth, and the pat.# is 914609. iron assembly fits both. Tote on the 1914609 is kind of blockish, too









Another look at some of the parts? The 05c's iron is a thick, tapered onr with a hex cutout









Frog's adjusting wheel is right hand thread, but doesn't quite sit on the base









and the base with the seat area









Toe does say it is a # 05









See what I mean about the brownish colour?

more to come on these two…


----------



## bandit571

re: on the 5/8" socket issue. Try what my Dad would do. He'd stuff the socket with foam rubber, and pack it down tight, leaving only enough room for the head of a bolt, or a nut to fit in there.

Shelton cap iron does have a Pat. # 1914609. Which one was made first? Knobs look exactly the same, other than the way the finish looks at the moment…


----------



## WayneC

Hmmm. Not sure I had seen a brown Ohio before. How late did Ohio continue in production?


----------



## CampD

Latest score from a tool auction, also scored some of those plug-in production thingies.
#71 only has one blade but everything else is there. Price was real nice, one else bid on it.


----------



## WayneC

Doug, Looks like it is in excellent condition. I believe Lee Valley has replacement blades.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice score Doug!

Yes, Lee Valley has replacement irons, and they work in the #71. I've got both 1/2" straight and spear point irons, as well as the 1/4" and 1/8" irons.


----------



## bandit571

Brown paint has a bit of craze to it, might have been an owners addition? Even the handles had a brown paint to them.

Shelton #04 is cleaning up nicely. Some pitting in the iron, not much near the cutting bevel though. So far, all bolts have been brass ones. Pat. # on base and cap iron match, so maybe a handle switch to get some better ones?

Will try after while (babysitting Grand BRATS) to get the frog to seat tightly on the 05c. Base is, I repeat, base is crack free. May NOT have to flatten it much, either. 
it is an Ohio tool co. , Thistle brand, of Auburn NY made in USA, according to the iron's stamp. Chipbreaker is NOT bent like a Stanley, more like my Wood River #4 V3 chipbreaker. Bevel on the iron is WIDE and thick. Also now flat on the back, too.

May get a can of stripper and get rid of what's left of the brown paint. Hmmm, new brown, or a more "normal" black & chrome look?


----------



## donwilwol

Its a reddish color. Yes they did. I have several in that original color including a transitional.


----------



## CampD

I'll check out LV for blades. But to be honest, I got this to clean-up, if needed, dado's that have been cut on those plug-in thingies  so the 1/2" straight blade works for me.

Edit:
Just checked LV and the prices might work


----------



## WayneC

(/begin enablement) Better to have them on hand than need them and not have them. (/end enablement)


----------



## donwilwol

Several red Ohio tools and some history. I can't find out when the Red was made, so if anybody has or can come up with that info, I'd be interested to know.


----------



## bandit571

Iron is stamped as a Thistle Brand, of Auburn NY. It has that funny six sided hole near the cutting edge, too









As for the base for the frog







and the frog kind of rocks around on it.









Brass wheel has right hand threads. Lateral loks almost like a Union one, don't it?









Will take the frog along to match that ugly red paint, I guess…


----------



## bandit571

Two patent dates for a Shelton #04??

Have two Shelton bases in the shop, one from a antique mall nearby, and the plane that came today. Only difference between the two are: 
Pat. # 1914609 came today, wide mouth, chunky tote.

Pat.# 914609 was here already, it has a very narrow mouth, and the tote looks normal.

Pat# 1914609 is also on the cap iron that came today.

All else is the same









Was this a case of Shelton going downhill? Or just improving? Not sure which number came first…


----------



## WayneC

Interesting. Is there a Shelton type study?


----------



## bandit571

I guess there were a few that the "1" was missing. 1932 date for the patent. Seems to be the same bases. Apparently, a mold problem erased the first number. They sold for about $2 counting tax back in 1944 Speigel catalogs…


----------



## racerglen

Always interesting Bandit, y'all find the neatest stuff, colors and all. 
Re the 5/8 socket, that would be a modern spark plug socket before I strip the foam to make it fit past my headers ?

;-)
And Don, your research and collection never cease to amaze !
Thank you !

P.S. striking out on local suppliers for 12-20 taps etc..


----------



## donwilwol

from what I've read, the 12-20 was a british thread. Stanley was the only one to use it in the US. As far a I know, its even obsolete in over thee now.


----------



## WayneC

On the 12-20 the US retailer that used to carry it no longer does.


----------



## WayneC

Loving the new brace…


----------



## theoldfart

Damn you Wayne! Mongo want one.


----------



## WhoMe

Show off… lol


----------



## JayT

Latest project. Details in the Show the Restoration thread.

Before










After


----------



## WayneC

Mongo needs one or four if Mongo can find them.

Whome, Who me? lol.

Nice restore JayT.


----------



## planepassion

Wayne, what make and model is that beauty of a brace?


----------



## WayneC

It is a North Brothers 2100 - 12" sweep.


----------



## CFrye

Anyone ever see/use a plane like this http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=110830661765 ?
Looks like the tote would be prone to break?


----------



## WayneC

Not seen one before. Related to breaking it would depend on how the handle was joined to the body.


----------



## CFrye

I am intrigued by this design. What do you think would be strongest? Mortise and tenon. Some version of dovetail. Bolt/screw.


----------



## WayneC

I'm not sure how they did it. There are not any photos of the sole.


----------



## JayT

I would bet that the body and tote are carved out of one solid piece of wood. That's how my Ohio Tools woodie that's very similar was done. I would also venture to guess that the knob was an add on by an owner, not the maker.


----------



## donwilwol

What??


----------



## WhoMe

Hmmm, Don I'm suprised the source is not from Nigeria….
Wait, I know… they put the decimal point in the wrong place. Shouldn't it be 2 more places to the right???


----------



## john2005

Hahahaha, Hey Don, did you make an offer? If that sells, I am selling every plane I own.


----------



## bandit571

Still sitting in a display case about a mile away from me, only $65









with a Butcher iron, no less….


----------



## theoldfart

Don, ya still got 29 days to think it over!


----------



## donwilwol

I am selling every plane I own.

Me too, retirement here I come!!


----------



## LukieB

I think we should all "make an offer" on that plane…..how does 5 dollars sound?
Maybe if they get 10 offers for 5 dollars, they'll realize they are on crack. 
(No offense to any of you who might be on crack) : }

Edit: As I was putting in my offer, I noticed the screen name… perhaps crack is not their drug of choice, LOL


----------



## CL810

Glad you caught that Luke - first good laugh of the day!


----------



## waho6o9

1.00 was offered and I forgot to ask them to release the crack pipe.

Oops.


----------



## mochoa

So far behind, was skimming through to catch up and noticed Mos is getting married! Way to go man, congrats! Buy a big Band saw before you get a table saw. And remember individual debt becomes shared once your married so go all out. ;-)


----------



## WayneC

Mos being an IT guy make sure the cabinet saw is a Saw stop. Hard to code with just your nose.


----------



## terryR

Hey, maybe that jack comes packaged with 1/2 ounce of tasty? Hence the price…LOL!


----------



## WayneC

Being that I do not know what tasty is, I must be getting old. Generation gap is showing or such…. lol


----------



## terryR

Wayne, you must be younger than me…I'm 48!

from the urban dictonary…Tasty=
A word for describing delicious smelling, finger sticky grabbing, buds of the ganja plant.


----------



## Mosquito

lol thanks Mauricio. Unfortunately I've got a 2 year jump on paying back my loans and my car, so I'm significantly further ahead on getting rid of my debt than she is, so I should catch up so it's fair, right? lol

Mos being an IT guy make sure the cabinet saw is a Saw stop. Hard to code with just your nose. 
lol, that's kind of her thoughts on why I have to buy a saw stop as well…


----------



## CampD

Its does have free shipping!


----------



## WayneC

I have you by a few years Terry. But that was actually my guess.


----------



## WayneC

Ah Mos. Originally, I thought she loved you but now I see she is just looking out for her investment… lol


----------



## TerryDowning

Congrats on the upcoming nuptials Mos.

48 is a fine age for a Terry (for 5 more days anyways). Speaking of which (and wives as well), this arrived for me last night. My wife loves me and can be an enabler at times. She says there is another purchase on the way as well.



























This replaces my Craftsman fillister (Sargent 79) with no fence or depth stop. The story is on this thread up above somewhere. Craftsman is now retired and sitting in my office at work.

Didn't have a chance to post this yesterday as intended.

A little Thursday Morning MF #7 action

































This thing is amazing at rabetting small pieces. If you don't have a skewed rabbet block plane I highly recommend one. The MF #7 or the Stanley #140. This thing also does an amazing job of establishing a knife wall from a scribe line.


----------



## WayneC

The MF #7 is what finally motivated me to get a 140. I lost an eBay auction on a beautiful 07 and it pissed me off. An hour later a nice 140 came up and I grabbed it.


----------



## LukieB

Nice score Terry! Are you saying your wife enables by buying things for you? You better hold on to that one. I love my 140, reach for it all the time.

Terry R, LOL I think it would still be a rip off, $200 will get you you twice the tasty here in CO…. I'm told.


----------



## WayneC

The kind of stuff you need to look out for. Type?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unmarked-No-8-Jack-Plane-/221291226074?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3385fc23da


----------



## chrisstef

Need to move to Colorado. That is all. Also love my 140.


----------



## bandit571

Sharpened the irons on the two newest planes in the shop. Shelton was like doing a block plane iron, just a smidge bigger is all.

The Iron for the Ohio Tool C.o of Auburn NY, #05c, is a tapered, laminated steel one. Tapers from the bevel end of 3/16" THICK to a more normal 1/8" (maybe) thick. BIG bevel, too. Polished both the front and back, and that is when I saw the different layers in the steel. A thin layer for the edge is a bright steel, the rest is a duller gray stuff, might be wrought-iron? Chipbreaker has no rounded up hump to it. More like a beveled edge that hangs a bit below the rest of the chipbreaker. Almost like the one on my Wood River #4 V3 has.

Nearest colour I could find today was a Colonial Red by Rustoleum. Red but not a bright red. Have the lever cap all polished up, and shiny. Handles no longer have that ugly paint job on them.

Replaced the one bolt on the tote. Someone had put a weird little bolt in it's toe. Had a spare frog bolt that actually fit the threads! Used that, for now. Might just countersink the hole and keep the frog bolt in the toe.

Will have to re-check the Shelton's iron for square edge. Lateral is all the way to one side, and the iron still isn't cutting square across. HMMM…

Photos later….


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, I'd say that's a type 4 pre-lat #8. I've already got 2 of them, so I won't be in there.


----------



## TerryDowning

Yup, wife will purchase for me especially B'Days and Christmas.


----------



## donwilwol

does she know what to buy, or do you point it out?


----------



## TerryDowning

I point it out.

She asks for ideas, I point, she buys (sometimes).


----------



## bandit571

That Ohio #05c has a very strange looking iron on board









A hex sided hole? As for the iron itself









at this end, it is roughly 3/16" thick. Note the shape of the chipbreaker? There is no Stanley "hump" to it.









there is now "secondary bevel here, this is a single flat bevel. There are two steels at work here, as in laminated iron.









This is a look at the underside of the lever cap. As for the bolts to hold the handles on?









Nope, not Stanley bolts. As for the front knob









Mystery of a strange plane.


----------



## donwilwol

looks like a typical Ohio


----------



## Tim457

Terry, that MF 85 is in excellent shape. I didn't even notice it wasn't a Stanley until the third picture and my 78 is stewing in Evaporust as we speak.


----------



## WhoMe

My 78, 71 and the ty17 #3 came out of evaporust this afternoon after a 2 day soak. Still have the 4 1/ and my T+G parts in the other bin. 
Not that my 78 needed )it was in awesome shape) it but I put every one of my WW tools through it to get rid of any traces of rust.

FYI, Evaporust somewhat dissolves shellac making it skin up on metal such that it rinses off easily with water or wipes off with a paper towel.

Off topic but has anyone worked with Paduk?? I just bought some hoping the color stays and I had someone mention to me that it browns over time. Can anyone confirm? I was thinking on posting in the general forum but thought I would ask here first.


----------



## ShaneA

It will not retain it's brightness over time. Also, the dust is capable of staining other woods like maple. Smells nice when cut though.


----------



## johnstoneb

I've work with a little Padauk. I left a piece partially covered in the sum this summer and the part in the sun darkened up. I now have a line orange above and darker red below. The dust gets on everything and turns it orange. You definitely want a dust collector. It will find and show you where every leak is in the system. It's fun to work with.


----------



## shampeon

Padauk definitely eventually browns with exposure to UV. Oil finishes darken it up a lot too, from a bright orange to a scarlet red. Keep it out of direct sunlight and use a clear non-oil finish to slow the fade.

I love padauk. But if you need a red colored hardwood that won't fade, use bloodwood.


----------



## WayneC

I purchased another drill…. Damn things are like potato chips. This one is a 10" 2101.


----------



## Airframer

I don't think I have had my padauk long enough to notice any color change in it but they are all right on about the dust.. that.. stuff.. gets into EVERYTHING! Smells good though btu my shop looked like the surface of Mars for a while when I was working with it.

Some of you may remember the #45 Dan linked and I snagged back in post 610311 lol…

Well, I finally got 'er all cleaned up. Just need to sharpen the blades for it and find another nicker (it only came with one).


----------



## CL810

I swear the igniters are going to kick in and that thing is going to take off! Beautiful Eric.


----------



## WayneC

She is really lovely Eric. Great job on the cleanup.


----------



## ShaneA

The 45 is really nice looking. Impressive job on it.


----------



## DanKrager

Wow, Airframer, that looks really nice! If I could get my restores to glow like that… special lighting?









"ebay.com/itm/331035890643?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648!" image not showing up.

This came in the mail today. No special bargain, but a reasonable price for its condition. I'm wondering what can be done to dress it up. I suspected from the pics before sale what I'm pretty sure I'm seeing now. Someone tried to plate this, first with copper then with nickel on the body. I worked the sole on a plate a little and copper started to show through. It was quite flat already and the plating very thin. Blade not the sharpest, but took good thin shavings. 
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, wow that's nice!!

Dan, what'd ya get? Can't see the pics?


----------



## DanKrager

^ I know. I put the link in like always and it has always worked, until now. 
So I "texted" the link so you can copy it to the URL.
It's a 92 stanley like I've been wanting for awhile. I tried to use a 78 on tenon shoulders and it was less than premium, though it worked using a very thin cut.
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## WhoMe

Bummer on the Padauk. The piece I got was really ORANGE… I think I will still pick up another piece that is really orange too. Hopefully over time it will not turn too much. Thanks on the warning on maple. That is too funny because I was planning to use both curly maple and standard maple as the other woods. I was planning on a clear finish on the wood anyway. Maybe a really slight dye for the curly maple to make the grain pop some though.

The wife has MS and her favorite color is orange. So when I saw some of the pieces of the Padauk that came in and how orange they were, I thought it would be great to use that for a embroidery cabinet I was thinking of making for the wife.

No worries on dust collection. I have a big broom and a dust pan for that… BUT, I wish I had a DC system. Garage, laundry room and part of the back of the house run on 1 20A breaker so I power restricted for the time being. Garage needs a 50A sub panel with both 110 and 220 for better current and future power needs.

AF, you didn't clean that 45 up, It was hiding in some hermetically sealed factory storeroom somewhere.. C'mon, fess up….
Awesome job on it though… I think that is on my way future list… I'll have to consult the experts here first though…


----------



## lysdexic

This pic deserves a repost…...










If this doesn't evoke an emotional response- you are dead. Art


----------



## WayneC

Thing of beauty.


----------



## Mosquito

That certainly is one fine #45 you have there… wanna send it my way so I can use it for making videos? lol Mine doesn't look anywhere near that good


----------



## Airframer

Thanks guys. It's hard to believe it was only $20! ... I still feel a bit guilty to this day about that lol.

*Mike* - Hardly showroom worthy when I got it in the mail from eBay. This is how it started out..










*Mos* - Not sure about the loan but you CAN show me how to use the darn thing! Not going to lie… I am a bit intimidated by it. Sooooo many moving parts.. hell I don't even think I have it put back together correctly lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, Woodcraft has a reprint of a book called Planecraft I think. It was written by the guy from Preston. It has a good section on using combination planes. Record, Stanley or Fulton, they all work the same. I'll post a scan of the cover tomorrow.


----------



## Airframer

Thanks Kevin. I also just looked at the manuals Mos has linked in his 45 thread and I am pretty sure I am missing a few bits from this. Namely the depth adjuster on the front foot and the screw that holds the rear foot on. I also need to find the missing parts from the cam (which I have no idea what the cam actually does yet).

I'm off to fleebay to see if nhplaneparts has anything I need…


----------



## WhoMe

AF, $20??? Not sure I would feel guilty about that at all. That was a total score. Even if you may have taken advantage of them. Did that with my excellent Ty11 #10. Just surface rust for $18. Maybe not as great as yours but I walked out of that antique store celebrating like crazy inside.

And here is that Padauk and some Purple heart. Colors of the wood are brighter than the pic, not great lighting. Will most likely pick up one more piece of the Pad and one stick of the PH.


----------



## Airframer

BTW.. This is at 19.95 with only 1 bid and 18 hours left.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-No-45B-Combination-Plane-/221290692181?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3385f3fe55


----------



## WhoMe

So, I may actually have some decent shop time this weekend. I have a #3 ty17, #4C ty11, $4 1/2C ty11, #5C ty11, #10 ty11, later 71, later 78, later 80, and a wood T+G set all in various stages of rehab. #3, 4 1/2, 71 and 78 are coming out of evaporust, 4 and 5 in the middle of fettling the soles and the 10 and 80 are finished with evaporust and need the next step. 
I really HOPE I can make some progress on these. At least to get them to a point where all that is needed is sharpening.

Maybe with enough practice I get them looking as good as some of you have gotten them. Luckily I took before pictures of all of them.


----------



## WayneC

Looking forward to the results Mike.


----------



## bandit571

might get to test drive this tomorrow, my first c model jack plane









Kind of hard to parafin the sole on this one…


----------



## Tugboater78

I have a t11 4c, t8 6c and 7c to get in shape, And some craftsman planes I need to reattempt to make users or sellable. Also need to figure out how to sharpen my 45s blades. Am intimidated by it too…


----------



## WayneC

Yeah, Mos sharpening video?

How is work going Justin?


----------



## donwilwol

My $7 #45.

OK, maybe started with a little more than surface rust.


----------



## WayneC

Looks like he was pretty rusty to start with Don.


----------



## donwilwol

in a moment of weakness, I went to $200.

Still got beat bad!!


----------



## racerglen

Not like they're up alll that often, too bad .


















British 60 and a half playing with some Doug Fir after some cleanup and sharpening, could still use some polishing and maybe a touchup on the cap.


----------



## terryR

Eric, holy crap, that must be one of the greatest restorations I've seen! A gorgeous 45 without doubt…from a rusty pile of junk! Awesome.

Mike, I've worked a lot a Padauk…spoons, bowls, basket centers, atl-atls…they all turned a dark orange in a year. Of course, each piece was subjected to tons of sunlight while I was vending under a canopy. But, the dark orange is still kinda cool and unique! Just watch that sweet-smelling sawdust, it's kinda toxic!

Don, sorry for out-sniping ya on that vintage 62. Yeah, right! LOL. Kind of a shame you only lost by $25 on that lovely…


----------



## CFrye

WhoMe, LJer Crashman shares how he prevents padauk from darkening:

That's some beautiful wood you have there.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for sharing that link, Candy! I will have to look out for clear auto paint…and try it out…

I've had pretty good results with Old Master's wipe on poly, too…but I still try to keep pretty wood out of direct sunlight. Hard to do when you're a basket maker/seller!


----------



## Tugboater78

Work is work, can't wait to go home, whenever that may be.


----------



## bandit571

Test flight of the Ohio 05c









Test track is just a piece of 5/4 wide pine ( think worked over 2×4) scrap.









Front to rear: DE6c, 05c, Bailey#5, Corsair C-5 scrub jack, 4-square 5-1/4, the big'ems in iron bodies…


----------



## bandit571

Still trying to find out IF the auto-focus will work on the new camera-ooski









Stanley made for Wards #78, as bought for $16, can you say "Minty Fresh"??


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don, I had this no.62 on my watch list a little while back. I was surprised it only went for $162….unless I'm missing some major flaw. The tote looks a little off.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-STANLEY-NO-62-LOW-ANGLE-1936-41-WOODWORKING-PLANE-VINTAGE-TOOL-WOOD-/290977907848?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=UcvH%252FqeZtsVilP6aLVFCCJIBfO8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## donwilwol

Yea Red, that tote had a repair for sure. I'm not sure why I bid on that one this morning. There are a few more but I lost interest.


----------



## WayneC

Out rust hunting with the kid in the gold country. Saw this home made 604 1/2 plane. Cast brass base with bench plane parts. Asking price is $150.



















Can post more photos later if anyone is interested. Also found a pristine Stanley 100 45 degree miter saw for $5. Been resisting paying $100 for another one I know of for a while. Guess it pays to wait.










Also found a 12" lion brace and a nice scribe.


----------



## donwilwol

That 604 1/2 is nice but I'm not sure its $150 nice.


----------



## WayneC

I agree. The cast was crude.


----------



## donwilwol

Oh, and you do deserve a big "you suck" for the #5 frame miter. I stood looking at one for $75 at the last show I went to. Almost like I would really have paid $75 for it. For $5 it would have come home for sure.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm with Don, you suck Wayne! I almost bought one myself (though it came with a saw, and was very clean, with no rust). I walked away after I saw they wanted $150  But then ended up grabbing my Lake Side miter saw for $60 instead 

Doing a little shop cleaning today… dusted off the till, and did a little reorganizing. The more I stare at the collection, the more I dread moving all of it lol


----------



## theoldfart

I think a small traveling chest is in order!


----------



## WayneC

. It has original saw.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, Gold Country? Auburn and there a bouts?


----------



## WayneC

In Colfax now. Auburn and Grass Valley earlier. Railroad Days here today. This guy has steam powered wood shop. He is turning and selling pens.


----------



## theoldfart

Cool, be out there in December!


----------



## WayneC

We will have to see if we can grab lunch one day…


----------



## chrisstef

Yup, Wayne sucks. Its the wrong thread but school me Ulmia mitersaws.


----------



## bandit571

While trying to adjust a Shelton #04 to cut a bit finer shaving









heard a very bad noise









OOOOPS! Oh well, hammer time from now on, I guess..


----------



## WayneC

Check out the frog design on this bad boy… Supposed to be a type 3










http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-c-1872-STANLEY-NO-5-JACK-PLANE-TYPE-3-SPLIT-FROG-VINTAGE-OLD-TOOL-/161121992047?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25839e7d6f


----------



## bandit571

It is. Old Leonard was making similar ones for his Victor line, Stanley stole the idea…...for maybe a couple years..


----------



## Mosquito

for reference, confirming the above
http://home.comcast.net/~rexmill/planes101/typing/typing.htm


----------



## donwilwol

I've seen that type 3 documented in John Walters book. I've never seen one in person. For $500 it may be a while.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That reminds me of the frog design of the #51, actually.


----------



## donwilwol

its hard to believe that planes like that type 3 was made in numbers 1 thru 8, including a "c", and marketed by Stanley, and sold by the thousands but are still so hard to find.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maybe bought and returned because they sucked? 

I mean, it's not an adjustable frog. Can't imagine it sold very well, but who knows.


----------



## WayneC

I cannot remember seeing one in the wild. I will be keeping my eyes out now.


----------



## donwilwol

Maybe bought and returned because they sucked? 

I mean, it's not an adjustable frog. Can't imagine it sold very well, but who knows.

Yea but the thought of making an offer keeps running through my mind.


----------



## WayneC

Just need to save your money and hunt harder…. lol


----------



## planepassion

Maybe I'm not seeing those in the wild because if I don't see three patent dates behind the frog I don't even both to dirty my hands to pick the plane up…Such is the snobbery of T11 collect….uh, I mean, users. It does have a practical side though. It keeps my shop from getting cluttered with tools. Um….correction. It helps, keep my shop from getting cluttered with planes.


----------



## donwilwol

a nice Sargent 1080 at a decent price.


----------



## WhoMe

Candy, thanks for the link on the Padauk finishing. have bookmarked it for future reference.


----------



## john2005

What do you boys know about Chaplin Improved planes? I picked one up but only cause there was a nice T9 #5 1/2 with it and the price was right. The rubber tote is broke and fixed (kinda) and I don't know if its worth finding a new tote for or not.


----------



## donwilwol

Chapin improved were made in NJ after the turn of the century. I don't know about value. Check eBay.


----------



## donwilwol

it looks like the chaplin prices are about the same as equivalent Stanleys although i'd assume the rubber handle will be harder to find.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

A co-worker gave me this UK no. 7. I guess he knows I'm a hand plane nut. I know they aren't the best of quality. But I think I'll try to clean and tune it. Maybe I can make it a decent user to give to a new woodworker. I dunno.


----------



## WayneC

I think the UK ones are better made. This one looks pretty good. Would make someone a nice starter jointer plane.


----------



## 33706

*BRK and Wayne*: It always looked to me like those stiffening ribs on those #5s thru #8s were there to compensate for lower-grade cast iron and/or thinner castings. Anyone have an opinion about this?


----------



## wingate_52

My Record No.7 has no stiffening ribs, But my No.6 rRcord has a single one running through the centre.


----------



## WayneC

I've not got an opinion on the purpose. I do think they are better quality than the US made planes of the same age.


----------



## john2005

Thanks Don. You're right, it is about impossible to find a rubber tote. Seems all the ones for sale are up there aways though. Course they don't have a broken tote. Either way I think I'm in it right. Its a 1210, and it came with the afore mentioned t9 5 1/2 and a #5 of unknown make. (stamped steel frog, "v" shaped lateral lever) All for $45.


----------



## chrisstef

I found Al!


----------



## theoldfart

Guess he's taken over for Michael Jordan as the tighty ****************************** spokesman ;{


----------



## WayneC

It's not Al, the pistol is not large enough. Just sayin.


----------



## theoldfart

Which one?


----------



## WayneC

This is my rife, this is my gun….

The one in his right hand… lol


----------



## chrisstef

The diaper lead me to believe .. pardon my error.


----------



## WayneC

BIN Sargent Combination plane with bits…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SARGENT-combination-plane-1080-like-stanley-45-collectible-carpenter-tool-/290992343117?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c07ec84d


----------



## ITnerd

Uh oh…


----------



## mds2

I had a Stanley #97 in my hands earlier today at an auction. I had to leave before they got to it. Looked up what it would be worth afterwards and I wish I would have stayed. Recent ebay sales were between $600-800.


----------



## racerglen

That Sargent looks nice ! Horizontal "Sargent" Mike ? Don W ?
(Dang cross border poo !)


----------



## WayneC

This little St. James Bay Tool Company Router plane is pretty cute. Anyone have or tried one?










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Router-plane-small-bronze-271-size-with-blade-adjuster-/181234297807?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a3267ebcf


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wayne- sorry, long day on the rails. Re: the uk no.7 It seems a little better than the US stanleys of the same era. But the Iron and composite handles reek of cheese. I'll see if I can make her sing. 
As Yoda say….I better eat a good breakfast

And I don't even own a router plane (as the crowd boos). I know, I'm shameful. I'm gonna have a beer, polish my LNs… and feel sorry for myself now.


----------



## WayneC

You could have a beer and solve the router plane deficiency… Just sayin…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I've been eyein' some vintage router planes. Starting to think I'm gonna get an LN no48 and LN router plane when I get paid for my next commission.

Red gotssta get paid


----------



## WhoMe

Well, I made some progress on my rehab list and made a BIG mistake too. We had some Santa ANa winds here so it was cleaning up and fixing a neighbors fence before working on planes. so The progress was not as much as I wanted but still, it was progress. 
First the bad, word of warning, when sanding knobs to get the current finish off, PAY ATTENTION and don't get distracted… 








As you can see, I got a LITTLE carried away when sanding the one on the left. I did some sanding and then did something else then did a little more sanding and so on .. When I thought I had finished, the top of the knob looked a little flat.. then I compared it to the un-sanded one and I said a few choice words about myself. At least the knobs are maple and not rosewood….
So I guess this will stay on the back burner until I decide what to do. It still needs the other cutters, front foot and fence so maybe I can find another in bad shape and combine the two..

Now on to the good. I finished the #4 and my T+G set.
The #4 - needs a better sharpening. 

















And one with it's little broth the #3








And I still need to wire brush the blades, chip breakers and caps to make them look a little better too. 
But for now they work and look ok.

And now for the T+G set. Cleaned up the metal, buffed the wood, 2 coats of BLO and a so-so sharpening of the blades.









and here is one edge on after doing a T and a G test. IMO, things seem off centered. Like this set is for a 7/8 or 1" wide board. 








Anyone have any ideas that use their 48/49 or wood T+G sets.


----------



## WayneC

Getting paid is always good.


----------



## WhoMe

BTW, chrisstef, love the shot of Al. the half tucked in shirt is classic too…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #48/#49 planes are designed to center their T&G cuts in different sizes, you are right. The #49 for narrower stock. With both of them, though, it's important to keep the 'faces' of boards straight when making the cuts, so the off-center results come together with an entire panel the way you wanted it. Rotating stuff end-over-end when planing T then G keeps the face of the board consistent with both cuts.

Hope that made sense.


----------



## WayneC

Good looking planes Mike. They came out very nice.


----------



## WhoMe

So, smitty, from what you are saying, my set is actually designed for wider wood. And, yes, I didn't align them up correctly. I was just testing them on a piece of scrap wood and was not concerned with the proper orientation of T to G alignment. I'll have to go back and measure that piece of scrap but I am pretty sure it is 3/4 thick. If not, that would account for the offset of about 1/8". The T side is really obvious. I'll have to take a look closer on the T plane and check alignments.

Thanks, Wayne. The #4 and the T+G turned out ok. the #3 was a earlier rehab. I'm still bummed on the 71 knob. Oh well, live and learn. All I was trying to do was clean up the residual black paint that absorbed into the wood.

The 4 1/2, and 78 got their coats of semi-gloss paint over the weekend too.

Now, what do you all think I should do with this Ty17 #3???
I think it will real hard to match that green….lol








Maybe I should hold on to it till St. Patrick's day…..


----------



## WayneC

I hate green… lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks like it, yeah. Maybe 1" or even 7/8" would be ideal?


----------



## Airframer

Finally found a lever cap for my #40. It comes in a "for parts" style auction but the cap is intact none the less and for only $28. Actually the only thing missing from this one is the front tote. Pretty stoked about that.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice Eric. Photos when it gets here.


----------



## racerglen

Am I missing something here ?










Stanley No.9-1/2 Block Plane 
c.1960 ~ SCARCE & EXC++-Like New ~ $98.95


----------



## chrisstef

You aint missing nothing Glen, but if you buy it, your wallet will be missing about $65 that should still be in there.


----------



## racerglen

Kinda what I thought Stef , especialy after getting the two British blocks, 5 for the "virgin", and 30 for the 60 and a half with three chizels thrown in. lol


----------



## ITnerd

WhoMe, is that woodie T&G set from Sandusky Tool? One wedge finial looks like it is, but I can't tell on the tongue plane.


----------



## CFrye

"I hate green…"

That's good Wayne…it lets you trade it for tools with out (too much)difficulty!


----------



## WayneC




----------



## CFrye

How important is this sticker on the tote of my Millers Falls plane? Thinking about refinishing/restoring it.


----------



## racerglen

I'd carefully put a coat of shelac over that, some don't care but others care very much !


----------



## WayneC

BIN #62. Looks like it has a few issues. Missing mouth adjuster, knob issues, etc. Chip in back of mouth. Drilled.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Vintage-Stanley-No-62-Low-Angle-Woodworking-Plane-/380737888822?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a5bf2236


----------



## bandit571

Front kanoobie on this one really sucked the finish down into the wood, took a few tries. Still awaiting it to dry









Meanwhile, I did get the underside cleaned up a bit









Batteries died on the cameraski…...


----------



## WhoMe

Chris, no, both planes are stamped W M Blair & Co. Chicago Ill. Not sure if they are related to Sandusky Tool or not. 
I tried to see if there was anything out there on WM Blair but didn't look real hard. I didn't find anything that could have been related to the tools though.

Both planes are stamped with 75 by the makers mark and on the opposite end, a '1' is stamped. I had no idea what much of this may have meant until my test on a piece of scrap. I am assuming that the 75 is the number for the T+G set and that the 1 on the other end may signify 1" thick wood. At least that is my theory.

I did measure some of the portions of the planes and most of the lands or hollows are 3/8" wide which does confirm that these are made for wood thicker than 3/4"

I also measured my scrap piece and it is indeed 3/4" thick. Which is a bummer. Now I want..scratch that, need, to look for a 48 or another set for 3/4' wood. lol


----------



## LukieB

Anyone looking for a "rare" plane?


----------



## donwilwol

Man, I wish I could afford it!


----------



## dbray45

It was a good birthday. My wife got me a LN #1 bench plane.

This thing is a seriously nice piece of work - looks and functionally. I have tried it on some red oak and it is a dream. Good job LN! (she has a #2 on order for Christmas)


----------



## TerryDowning

Happy B'day David!!


----------



## WayneC

Happy birthday. Nice wife. You're going to like the #2 as well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Everyone should get something LN for their bday in my little world 
Too bad mine is 6 months away….I'm really wanting a T&G plane now. I just think I would enjoy it more than a router table. 
As it is, literally knocked the cobwebs off my router table and got going on an alder sideboard.










The back and dividers will be ply, all of the panels and frames will be solid wood. This stuff planes like buddah. I imagine if I had learned how to use hand tools on softer woods such as this, there would have been a lot less frustration and cuss words


----------



## donwilwol

Happy B'day David!!


----------



## dbray45

Many thanks.


----------



## mochoa

Happy Birthday David! Maybe I need some LN for my birthday, that's the cheapest plane they sell?

Red, you don't need no router table get a LN #49!

This from a guy who has this as his router table. 








Old pic but I still use my "router table" like that. I just set the "table" down on two 2×4's, the hold fasts hold it in place.


----------



## WhoMe

Happy birthday David. Your wife sounds like a keeper to me. If I should be so lucky…
But, she is starting small with the #1 and then the #2. SO, lets see, 2 LN planes a year and starting with the #1, I'd say that in 5 years you will have a full set from 1-8 including the fractionals. Nice….lol

Red, the last time I used alder was waaaay back in jr. high in wood shop class. I remember (vaguely) that it was a nice even grained wood to work with. I have heard it called the 'cheap cherry'. You'll have to post pics when it is finished.


----------



## LukieB

Here's another one....
Where there hell are people coming up with these prices?

Happy Birthday David!!!


----------



## WayneC

45 Parts?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PLANE-PARTS-/300982442790?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4613f39b26

I'm not bidding.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe I should have them list that Ohio Tool Co. 05c for me??? Can't imagine what it would bring in….


----------



## dbray45

Thanks Maur and Mike

After more than 35 years - she is totally a keeper. Every time I finish a project, she has two more for me to do. If I need a tool, she gets it for me. I can't take her to the Wood show without closely watching her, she starts wanting to buy the "cute" factor (can get really expensive for worthless stuff). A few years ago, when I was taking a bag of stuff to the car, she finds this Record #7 sitting there, still in the box. She puts her hand on it at the same time this guy does. She (from what I was told) smiled at him and said, "mine!" in this way that only she does and you just cannot argue with - nor do you want to - and holds on to it till I get back. $100.00 well spent.


----------



## dbray45

Thanks Lucas


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lucas- the ornery part of me want to send sellers like that a "just what are you thinking" note. But I refrain.

Mike- I'm sure I'll post the sideboard when it's done. The stuff is easy work. Knotty alder is popular now, I guess. I'm having a hard time leaving the knots in the finished product.

Maur- no wonder you hate router tables….lol.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, I'm in denial, I'll probably have to build one someday. But for now I don't use it that much so this works and I love that it doesn't take up floor space.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"I'll probably have to build one someday"

-Nnnnnoooooooo-o-o-o-o-o-o-o!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe. Ya, I could easy get by with one of these little buggers


----------



## BigRedKnothead

friggin double post


----------



## theoldfart

Maur, this is all you need and NO tail:









:0)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh you darn purists;-)

We'll see. If a T&G plane is anywhere near the epiphany that spokeshaves and well-tuned smoothers have been….


----------



## theoldfart

Trust me Red, once you go there….......


----------



## CL810

*Dave *your are a lucky, lucky man!


----------



## john2005

Yeah David, your wife sounds like a keeper. And Happy Birthday!

"Lucas- the ornery part of me want to send sellers like that a "just what are you thinking" note. But I refrain."

I hear ya Red. I like it when they have a "make offer" option though. I will pay 1.50-2.00 for most of those…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Random, but I wonder what ever happened to LJ "onlyjustme". Kinda miss that guy.

The way some guys LJs fade away makes me wonder if I'll ever say, "ahh, I'm tired of lumberjocks.com"...and just….well, stop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Doc, Saddletramp, Jusfine, heck even Bertha… OJM and Dan, etc. etc. It does get to be that you miss seeing them, as they simply stop coming around…


----------



## WhoMe

Nah, In my case, I'll probably stick around until everyone is sick of me…
Oh, wait, that is probably already happening. .. and then see what kind of reply I would get. But then I think it would not be worth it.


----------



## WayneC

Life happens. I was away for quite a while. Injured on a business trip and then really focused on work when I returned. Some people come back, some do not.


----------



## LukieB

Lucas- the ornery part of me want to send sellers like that a "just what are you thinking" note. But I refrain.

I feel the same way, sometimes it's hard for me to keep my mouth shut. But like John2005, I enjoy when they have the "Best Offer"....I just torment them with that. Offer them $5 for their "$280 item" and when they decline it come back at $5.50 : }

Quite a few LJs who used to frequent this thread that I wish were still hanging around, Bhog comes to mind…must be that pesky real world thing.

This thread needs more Hog, and Al…and Scotty B yo….

Too much plane talk, not enough shenanigans, LOL


----------



## Tugboater78

Now you have an idiot that works on a tugboat..


----------



## chrisstef

I hate it when the real world gets in the way of my interwebz life. If I couldn't sneak on at the office id be one of those MIA jocks as well.

Ill see what I can do to hook it up on the return of the Hog. Maybe he just needs to see something he likes. I shall test this theory.


----------



## racerglen

What was that about HEFT Stef ?


----------



## chrisstef

Its a BHog mating call ^


----------



## LukieB

Yikes!!, that ought to attract Al too….Maybe even a Gshep?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Life happens. I was away for quite a while."

Ya, if a major life event happens, I could see how LJs would fall down the priority latter

Or….if I ever sell all my vintage tools to buy LNs, I might just have to hide in shame


----------



## WhoMe

Hang ten…..oh nooooo… wipeout…..


----------



## mochoa

True, I use my router far less now that I have the #45! Evidenced by the fact that I just finished a big frame and panel project without using a router (except for mortising). 









Dont worry, Smitty, a router table is SO far down on the priority list that it won't happen in the foreseeable future.

Stef, that chick is working what her momma gave her that's for sure!

I understand about people fading away, life and all, it's nice when they check in now and then like Al and Dan do just to let us know they are still with us in spirit.


----------



## WayneC

I have a really nice router table that is being used as a storage spot for my wife's tile saw.


----------



## mochoa

Red that router table cabinet is not a bad option either but that would take up a nice chunk of space under a bench. You got the space though so it would work.

Back to dream planes, HNT Gordon Side Rebat planes with the optional DT fence:


----------



## ITnerd

I miss those all those guys. I used to really enjoy Dan's shavings, and Scotty and Al's man-banter. But this remains a good group of guys, with Stef and Bhog picking up the man-banter slack.

I know I had to dip out a while, when the 'new' old lady arrived… with twin 2 year old boys. Potty Training sucks. I've been peed on more than R. Kelly in the last year.

Slowly getting back into the LJ and woodworking groove. God bless Daycare.


----------



## waho6o9

Mighty fine planes those HNT Gordons.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I would most certainly agree those HNT Gordons are mighty fine; the fence would almost be required, doncha think? Beautiful.


----------



## mochoa

It it would depend on your strategy for cutting sliding DT's (which I know nothing about) If you saw the angle by hand and then use the plane for fine tuning maybe not absolutely necessary. I think there is a guys in Toplin's toolbox book that does this.

But if you cut a dado and then expect the plane to cut the "wings" for you then then you probably would need the fence. Just my guess though.


----------



## LukieB

Potty Training sucks. I've been peed on more than R. Kelly in the last year.

That made me laugh out loud. Sadly I can relate, I can't imagine doing that with twins.

Well here is some "Dan Inspired" shavings for you Chris.

Cherry and Walnut



























Plane is a #3 smoother with custom maple knob and tote I've got listed right now.


----------



## waho6o9

Interesting how the Gordon planes are utilized.
http://www.hntgordon.com.au/usingsiderebate.htm


----------



## mochoa

There you go, yeah he doesn't use a fence there.


----------



## TerryDowning

those HNT planes are beauties.


----------



## WayneC

Rare Snub-nose bench plane

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SNUB-NOSE-CARPENTERS-PLANE-/251355623318?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a85f66f96


----------



## Tugboater78

That's a beauty, gotta have one…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Didn't somebody recently receive a 5-1/4 snub-nose bench plane in a postal bag…....oh snap Red

Purdy shavings there Lucas. The epic thread has been lacking those.


----------



## WayneC

I'm still crying over the loss of that plane and it was not even mine…


----------



## TerryDowning

there be a reason some things are "rare"


----------



## terryR

Sweet shavings, Lucas! About a molecule thick? 

You guys, please teach me (enable me!)...what's that sexy sliding dovetail joint used for? carcase construction? shelves? I gotta know so I have more reason to lust after that Gordon plane! LOL.


----------



## TerryDowning

Here ya go Terry

according to wikipedia:
Use for:
Joining shelves to cabinet sides
Joining cabinet bottoms to sides
Joining horizontal partitions to shelves
Joining adjacent sections of expandable table frames
Joining drawer fronts to sides
Joining front rails of web frames to cabinet sides
Joining neck and body in some guitars


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You can use that pimp joint several ways….on a carcass, or to attach drawer sides to the front.










Especially useful on a solid carcass (plywood haters unite!). The shelf/divider will expand and contract with the outer case.

Btw, I finally made my furniture makers forum .....so I won't have to bore you guys with my furniture posts anymore. Now get rust hunting


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Terry! I'm still learning…

That beautiful Gordon is only $300…which one you want for your late b-day gift? righty or lefty? LOL


----------



## john2005

In far less interesting news, I finished the restore on a T17 (war horse) #4 to replace the T9 #4c I had been using. I figured the T9 had put in its time, and while I don't like tools that sit and the T9 isn't as "rare" as that snub nose you guys were passing around earlier, I would rather break a 17. It does have steel adj knob and the casting is thicker that my others. Plus it was a good deal. 20 bucks for the T17 #4 and 2 braces. One is a Miller Falls, the other I cant tell.


----------



## theoldfart

Repair on the tote looks solid, use epoxy?


----------



## chrisstef

Bravo Chris. Bravo. Appears ive got things to look forward too.

John - youre in trouble now. That came out nice bro.


----------



## Airframer

The final missing piece to my #40 arrived today…










Now I just need to get around to giving this a proper cleanup.










And these are the left over parts from the parts plane I got the lever cap from. Not much is serviceable. The plane had been through a fire so fare as the seller could tell and both the body and blade are warped. So I figure I paid $28 for the cap and got a paper weight for free lol.


----------



## chrisstef

How tweaked is it Eric? The way i see it is that she aint made for fine work so a lil twist might not be all that awful for being a user ya know. Then again im employed as a window washer for the bus company so theres that to be considered as well.


----------



## Airframer

The sole has somewhere between 1/16" to 1/8" twist in it and the blade has a pretty significant bow in it. The bow in the blade is easily fixed so I will probably try to save that but the body I'm not sure about. If you want 'em let me know. I have no real use for them.


----------



## bhog

Chrisstef told me to stop in.

Way behind.

Oh well.


----------



## theoldfart

Hog! you exist!!!


----------



## bhog

^ Holy…Crap ^ Those are huge.Guys, if given a chance, I would seriously consider motor boatin' them beasts.


----------



## SamuelP

Here is some nice eye candy for newly restored plane.


----------



## bhog

Yes sir, I do.

Lukie I wanted to also let you know that I oiled your knob the other evening(gawwed what a beauty,,,hommina)and then put a touch of lac on it and man that thing is beautiful.

And, after a little consideration, I changed my mind to a hell yes I would motor boat.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe. In hs shop class(not band camp), I turned a shifter knob for my first car with the rainbow laminate stuff.

It was darker colors. Not quite as….uh…fruity.


----------



## LukieB

Hog, you are a dirty dirt man and that's why i love ya, Nice of you to stop by, hope things are going well for you. Glad you enjoyed oiling my knob….


----------



## chrisstef

Motor boating those 64 z class beauties ….. I think id need to watch that one. A hog buried in a massive melon patch would be a sight id hate to miss.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^lol.

I guess I was only partly joking yesterday about selling some of my vintage planes. I've decided to let the rest of my Millers Falls go. Sorry shampeon and TerryD I just don't use them since the LN invasion.

They're all dandy's if anyone is interested, I listed them here. 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/53957


----------



## racerglen

Eric I took a burnt #5 and screwed it to a 2×4 ala Don W, you can see daylight between the two,
but it makes a very handy holder for working on knobs, totes, etc, just drop the by 4 in my bench vice and away you go.
Gues a 40 wouldn't quite work the same but there's always a use for this stuff.


----------



## GMatheson

Heard there wasn't enough shavings here lately. Hope this helps.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That is a beautiful sight indeed. Thank you for posting that as my shop is currently out of commission…


----------



## TerryDowning

No need to apologize to me BRK. They're your tools in your shop. There is absolutely nothing wrong with some LN goodness. If that 18C was a type 4 I might be interested. What can I say? I like the ugly orange stain on the handles and I like the shape of the handles as well.

They are beauties and probably won't last long. Good luck on the sale.


----------



## WayneC

God Red might be less of a collector than we thought…

Wait, there is still that Bedrock thing Red has going. No need to revoke his card… lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, the bedrocks aren't goin' anywhere


----------



## shampeon

Red, you you you MONSTER!


----------



## WayneC

There is a Stanley 146 up for sale….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-146-Match-Plane-3-8-/331042729262?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d13af2d2e


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sorry shamp. Sorry for playing games with your heart…..

Can we still be friends?


----------



## WayneC

I was hoping you were going to sell them for $35 each… lol


----------



## JayT

Sorry, no shavings, too busy working on interior design. My company moved our offices to a new location, so I took the opportunity to re-decorate my cubicle/office. As a tool buyer family owned company that's been around for 120 years, it seems appropriate.


----------



## Mosquito

I like it Jay!


----------



## theoldfart

Needs a framed Sweetheart logo.


----------



## shampeon

Deep in your heart, you'll always be an MFer. I know this.

8^)


----------



## theoldfart

Yea but that would require buying Red out as a start. HOWEVER, drills and braces are another story all together! ;0{


----------



## WayneC

I was just left in awe. Watching Roy Underhill cut a rocking chair rocker to the line with an axe. Also, did you know that you should not whistle while harvesting wood for your chair. If you do, your chair will squeak. LOL.


----------



## WhoMe

Wow, and I had some comments for Red but held them back. I guess I should have just said them. Too bad I have since forgotten them.

Jay, love the cube decorations. You need to put a couple wood shavings up there too. Looks like Greg has lots to spare..

So, Wayne, if we are not supposed to whistle, what happens if we fart?


----------



## WayneC

You will never know if it is grandpa, the old hound dog or the chair.


----------



## racerglen

Jay, verry nice..
And who farted ?


----------



## bhog

Lukie, things are good,pretty good really.You know how life gets. Moved,set up,trying to keep business afloat and venture.Kids,school,kids,shop,kids,work like chrisstef does to playgirl,and more of everything else.

I rehabbed a 4 recently so I'm still cool I think.

No body else would motorboat?Come on guys nobody will judge.


----------



## ShaneA

Those are some big 'uns to be boating on…I will stay in the more shallow calmer water. Leave those to the pros.


----------



## TerryDowning

123 it wasn't me!!


----------



## donwilwol

*Hey Jay* how is the book, "The legend of Stanley". I saw it on your shelf and figured if it deserved a place on your shelf I should look it up. I went to Amazon and found it for about $5 plus $4 shipping. I thought for $9 i'd buy it. Then at checkout Amazon gave me a gift certificate. I bought it for $3.


----------



## JayT

All I've done is skim the book. It was in a stack of stuff when I took over the tool department in 2009 and I never even opened it until about three months ago. Seems to be a good overall look at the company, including a lot of early history, but not much depth. Someday I'll have to actually read some of it. I just thought it would look good with the Stanley tools.


----------



## bandit571

What? No one else wantint to be "Hog Qualified"???

Selling a few Block planes, since I'm keeping the Stanley ones(4!!). Two Sargents made for Sears, and a no name with an American Boy knob on it.

Don't have any shavings today, spent the last couple days laying in the hospital..


----------



## chrisstef

Ill go all michael phelps motorboatin them puppies.

Back home n feelin better i hope bandito.


----------



## SamuelP

Hopefully you fell asleep in the waiting room bandit.


----------



## bandit571

They found a bad sinus infection, making me dizzy(er) and falling over. Also have a cardiac Moniter on my belt, talking to a cell phone. Will have that for the next two weeks. Not much to look at on the second floor, all the good looking ones are up on the cardiac floor.

Got home this evening, kind of slow getting out of there.


----------



## SamuelP

Take it easy and it is good to have you back.


----------



## theoldfart

+1 on Sam's words. Give yourself plenty of time to heal, good occasion for planning future projects. Or maybe just sit around and cuss a bit!!


----------



## WhoMe

Hmmm, motorboating, I'm thinking of rolling in flour to find the wet spot.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

bbbbb-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b!


----------



## WhoMe

Bandit, here's hoping for a speedy recovery and getting back into the shop soon..


----------



## WayneC

Glad you are home Bandit. Hate hospitals.


----------



## WhoMe

So, is this bhog "qualified" or chrisstef "approved" 
poopourri

Make note of some of the subtle language….


----------



## Tugboater78

Bandit don't push herself too hard

I'll pass on the motorboatin, already riding a 3600 horsepower one.


----------



## WhoMe

Yea, Justin, and I bet it handles the waves just fine too…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Motorboatin with the Titanic. I can think of some scenes:

"Bhog saved me, in every way that a woman can be saved…"

or

"I'll never let go Stef. I'll never let go…."

Lol. One little bhog sighting and this thread goes straight to the gutter


----------



## WhoMe

Anyone think this #50 is a decent deal??

Im gonna hit my FIRST old tool swap meet tomorrow. Looking forward to it. I'm taking some money but not too much…lol
It opens at 6AM but I will probably get there around 8:30. I really just want to look but if I see something I am missing and it is a good price, I may pick it up.


----------



## WayneC

It would be hard to say mike without getting your hands on it. Need to make sure all of the parts move freely.


----------



## WhoMe

Having not seen or handled a 45 -50 type plane, I'm not sure what to look for, number of cutters, nickel plating and so on. Will have to look at the B+G site and maybe some eBay listings to learn more. Heck, I'm not even sure that is even a good price. Well at least while I'm doing the research, I'll be having fun learning.
Thank you Wayne.


----------



## chrisstef

Mike - title approved but it crashes youtube on me for some reason.

Red - you seem pretty familiar with those titanic quotes. -1 man point.

Ive got an uncontrolable itch to rust hunt.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mike, I'd say that #50 is a very decent deal. Should clean up nice, seven of the irons, not much to the plane but it doesn't appear there's anything missing but a few of the irons. Have one, love it.


----------



## terryR

Guess I'm getting old…had to look up motorboating in the urban dictionary…LOL

1. Motorboating
The placement of one's face, specifically the mouth, into the area between a well-endowed woman's breasts, followed by a rapid shaking of the face in a side-to-side motion accompanied by yelling. The resulting sound that is created sounds similar to an outboard boat motor.

Smitty, that's a sweet looking 50! I'm starting to like nickel plating more and more!


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks Smitty. I'll see if I have any money left after the too swap meet today. Then I might call and find out more about it. As Wayne said, if everything works I'll have to consider it .


----------



## LukieB

*Bandito*, Glad you're OK and back home. I'm with Wayne, I hate hospitals.

*Hog*, While hesitant to admit it publicly, if given the opportunity…I'd motorboat.

One little bhog sighting and this thread goes straight to the gutter

Yep.


----------



## DanKrager

One little bhog sighting and this thread goes straight to the gutter
Hog is another type of enabler, I guess. 

Nice 50 Smitty. I wish my 92 looked that good. Just don't know how to go about restoring it. I think it was used for a plating experiment that went bad. Can it be "unplated"? 
DanK


----------



## thedude50

I am looking for a single line bedrock 608 lever cap if you have one pm me


----------



## WayneC

So am I. 

That's a tough one. Using one that says "Stanley" in the interim.


----------



## WayneC

Here is another rare one from eBay for you guys. The double handled 45.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Double-Handled-Stanley-No-45-Plow-Plane-/310767784176?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item485b3410f0


----------



## john2005

Duh Wayne, its for plowing circles.


----------



## WayneC

I should have known. I bet Mos has three of these.


----------



## theoldfart

^ with the circular blades no doubt and the original box!


----------



## racerglen

YOH !!
Ten bux for a plethora of parts.. "may NOT ship to Canada..SHMUCK ..


----------



## Mosquito

lol that's an interesting one… not a bad selection of parts, though, like Glen said


----------



## WayneC

I agree if it was $9.95 BIN, it would already be headed to my parts bin.


----------



## bhog

So Shane would if drunk,
Csteffuhbra would,
Bandito did and ended up in the hospital(from going after Stef),
Smitty, I knew you had it in ya
Poopourri was hilarious
Red, hell yeah .I have moments where I act like a grown up occasionally.
And Lukie ,I must have had a shellac buzz because I wouldn't do it now.


----------



## bhog

Hey guys, Hog again, just wanted to share this 6' shaving with you all.


----------



## chrisstef

Prior to motorboating massive mammaries one should perform a pretrip inspection for foreign objects. ^


----------



## DanKrager

This is the OS moment I hate, when I discover that I, in a burst of overconfidence, glued up the wrong piece. Thanks to a good set of tools, I was able to salvage the situation neatly.










This ugly little critter sure has come in handy repairing an OS. 


















DanK


----------



## GMatheson

Today's auction rust hunt collection.










Stanley #80 scraper
Stanley #62 folding rule
Small bevel
A strange brace (haven't found a name on it yet)

and this foot powered mortise machine


----------



## WhoMe

"foriegn objects"

Such as food, midgets, select farm animals and lint tumbleweeds


----------



## CL810

I say that tool right now is as close to priceless as any plane out there!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol mike. Zactly. Half of those options would be considered a 3some to Hog.

Whoa. Foot powered mortiser for the win.


----------



## bandit571

Plane porn from a DE6c, anyone??









or this one??









Just some old pine….


----------



## theoldfart

Roy U uses one of those mortisers. Amazing snag guy! The brace is a corner brace.


----------



## bandit571

As for being "hog Qualified" anything that involves an ear of corn tied to a fishing pole…...

Ah, nope, i will cut the fishing line on them….


----------



## WhoMe

I can't imagine that mortiser would be much fun working on it all day. I bet the person using that would have to alternate legs and had thighs like godzilla after a short time.

Old tool swap meet was way fun. Not real large. Picked up a Stanley 48 with a sweetheart stamp and a stanley #91 marking gauge. Because they were too expensive, Passed on a ty10 #7c ($90), a smaller D8 saw that had a decent handle/decent etch but needed a complete resharpening for $20, several complete 140's for over $120 each, a bunch of #40 scrubs all at over $50 ea, a $900 emmert pattern vise, 4 #2's at $200 ea. There were a couple old tool boxes too.several #45's,50's and a46, all in great shape with lots of cutters, and all pricey.
Ill post a couple pics tomorrow.
I don't know how you guys keep level headed at large tool meets with lots of goodies to buy. I'm just glad I didn't bring much money and was there more to look.


----------



## WayneC

Sounds like fun Mike.

Nice shavings bandit.

Anyone ever chipped a tooth on a cell phone when motorboating?


----------



## bhog

Dan where you find that critter at? I need one.

Wayne , Al did. Kinda one of those band camp stories.


----------



## chrisstef

Was that the double ended cell phone story you told me about Hog?


----------



## donwilwol

Picked up my first Buck Rogers along with some other goodies. Stay tuned. News at 11.


----------



## chrisstef

Don you tease …. Buildin me up like that just aint right bro.


----------



## donwilwol

Sorry Stef. Suppose I shouldn't mention the gorgeous Stanley #12 I got. The guy wanted a song and a dance but dickered down to a song!

and wait till you ser the rosewood. But I'll wait till I can post pic's.


----------



## chrisstef

Total frustration now Don. You know i covet me a 12 …


----------



## donwilwol

Well I don't need 2, and certainly don't need another scraper.


----------



## chrisstef

Frustration easing. Now we're gettin somewhere. We'll talk turkey soon buddy. Now stef needs pics even worse lol.

Good huntin!


----------



## GMatheson

I gave the mortiser a little test run this morning. Works pretty quickly and you don't need to put a lot of force on the foot pedal to get it to work even with the 1/2" unsharpened chisel. I think once it's all restored it might be faster than my Steel City benchtop mortiser.










But I'm sure working on it all day would give a guy a nice little workout.


----------



## ShaneA

That mortiser is sweet G.

Damn Don, sounds like a score. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## chrisstef

That mortiser gave me movement. How much vertical travel does it offer? How do you control the depth? Thats really a machinery marvel in my book.


----------



## donwilwol

I've never seen one of those mortisers. I like it.


----------



## WayneC

I agree it is really cool.


----------



## WhoMe

Don, if you are anything like me, dancing would have killed the sale in seconds. Liking forward to pics.


----------



## theoldfart

You may like it but I WANT IT! Been lusting after one of those since I saw a video of Roy using one.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My buddy has a really old 'lectric standing mortising machine. It's from the original Union Pacific shops in Omaha. Back when they trimmed out passenger cars with wood. It's a sweet lookin' machine. I need to get some pics.


----------



## DanKrager

Bhog, that critter is the working part of a Stanley 92 block plane. I took the nose off to use it as a chisel plane.
DanK


----------



## WayneC

Report from the rust hunt. Got a 46.


----------



## theoldfart

Pic's please! last thing on my gotta-have list. Cutters included?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats on the #46 Wayne. Looking forward to a 'utility index' on that plane vs. other plows. I want one, don't know if I need one.


----------



## WhoMe

Cool Wayne. Isn't the 46 like a 45 with skewed cutters?


----------



## theoldfart

More like a 50 I think


----------



## donwilwol

I just passed on a #248 for $95. It was in good shape, had the fence, one cutter. Mistake?


----------



## WayneC

Also a 50.


----------



## WayneC

Rust hunt results.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like a full compliment of cutters on the 46, the brace, an MF hold all, maybe lion chuck?


----------



## GMatheson

The ring set on top of the shaft is the depth stop. It's seized right now. I'm out for the day but I am guessing the chisel has around 4" of travel and the bed itself can be moved up or down. As soon as I find time I'll write a little blog on it all.


----------



## Tim457

Greg that foot powered mortiser is pretty sweet. I passed on one near me but wish I had been able to get it.

Wayne, that 46 and 50 look pretty sweet. The skewed cutters should be pretty nice once you get the hang of sharpening them.

Mike, I found the tool swap meet this summer to be the same way. A few dealers that all knew what their stuff was worth, not really any deals to be had. I need to find the people selling grandpa's or hubby's old rusty junk that I can get for a steal. Did meet Slav the file guy and got some saw files from him though.


----------



## theoldfart

Tim, even the flea market people are getting savvy about tools. My best scores have been one off garage sales and a special once a year kind of tag sale.


----------



## theoldfart

Greg, I'm betting that moving bed will allow you to do beveled/angled mortises just by using wedges to hold the work.


----------



## chrisstef

Excellent stuff Greg. Really cool machine there.


----------



## GMatheson

I think you're right Kevin. Really looking forward to restoring it back to newish and putting it to work. There were three of these at this auction and another guy who bought one had no idea what he was buying. He just bought it because it looked cool. He plans on turning it into a lamp.


----------



## chrisstef

Find him. Slap him. Recover mortising machine. Pm if you need backup.


----------



## GMatheson

He said he had other projects to do and it might take him a year to get to it. I hope he changes his mind BUT on the other hand, if he does do it, hopefully he doesn't modify it to the point it can't be put back to the way he got it. I did give him a little history lesson and showed him what it was supposed to do.


----------



## chrisstef

Good on u greg. Hopefully theres no butchering of such a fine machine.


----------



## GMatheson

Wish I had the money and space to save them all but just the one blew my Christmas tool fund.


----------



## john2005

I'm with Stef on this one. Find him. Give us a name. Anything.


----------



## theoldfart

Greg, I want his name! MONGO want name!!! Hedley Lamar wants the name..
Philistine, desecrator, molester, shame


----------



## bandit571

A question I asked over at another site:

How many jack planes are too many, user-wise?









Might be borderline now with three, plus a junior jack, and a DE6c that seems to think it is a jack plane too


----------



## theoldfart

I have two I use mostly, one more cambered than the other. Then there is a Sargent waiting for rehab.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have two that get used; the #5C T11 and the #62 low angle. The rest are too many.


----------



## chrisstef

I employ 3 in my till but i think i could lose one snd be all right with it. Likely one of them will be replaced with a 5 1/2.


----------



## donwilwol

pic's as promised


----------



## john2005

What kind of a forum is this anyway! First we have a guy turning a mortiser into a lamp (gay) and then we have other guys talking about getting rid of tools!? I'm outta here


----------



## john2005

Ahaaaa Don, you are a wonderful man!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I didn't I had any for sale. Just acknowledged the six or so jack planes I have are too many.

Don, love the haul And the MF!


----------



## racerglen

Oh Don, you heartbreaker you..
Where the ^)^)&_+++$ do you shop, N'York (state)isn't THAT big ?


----------



## theoldfart

i Spy a couple of back saws! Also two MF/GP egg beaters as well. Fantastic haul. That posing on the porch thing must be a trademark. Should copyright it ;0)


----------



## JayT

Don, finally got a Buck! Looks in good shape, too. Congrats!


----------



## donwilwol

Kevin, look harder, you see a third 










*I'm also looking for some opinions.* I bought these two hand planes for two reasons. First they are rosewood. Like probably east Indian or maybe even Brazilian rosewood. Second, they cost me $12.

I bought them thinking "Hey, it will be nice to have some rosewood to match up when fixing totes".

The problem is, I'd have to cut these up. I can determine there will be a pretty strong force of resistance when I try to run any of those rosewood planes through the band saw! The hair on the back of my neck is standing up just thinking about it.

Here is what I have, the jointer is missing the tote, the wedge and the iron.(yes the iron is in the wrong one) But the base is in perfect shape. The jack is broke, but we have the technology to fix it, but then I won't have the rosewood for the repairs.

If you were to fix the jointer, would a tote and wedge of a different wood work? The iron for the jack is in almost new condition, but just a little narrow for the jointer.




























I thought about using the jack to make a tote and wedge for the jointer. I'd still need to find a suitable iron. Or…......I could just use the recycled rosewood. I can't even say that without a "NO WAY".

THOUGHTS?


----------



## theoldfart

Don, you are the master as far as refurbing planes but gutting rosewoods? THere must be a way to preserve both. I see woodies all the time in the wild, a contrasting tote/wedge might be appealing visually.


----------



## WayneC

Great haul Don. I'm not sure what I would do about the rosewood planes. Would think on it some.

I've been watching old Roy episodes, about convinced I need the mortiser and a beam drill. lol

Kevin, the brace is a 10" PECK, STOW & WILCOX CO with a Sampson Chuck. The chuck has an 1895 patent date on it. Was all of $3. Not too many braces today. No big ones like I was hoping for.

I'm stoked about the Stanley #46. Some of the blades need a bit of evapo rust then I will have to figure out the most efficient way to sharpen them.

The Stanley #50 is in like new condition. I believe it is a later one. The guy also said he sold a complete 45 earlier in the morning with box of cutters, two sets of rails, etc. for $50. I passed on a more expensive #50 earlier in the hunt. Was really glad I did when I saw this one. Also saw a really nice wooden plow plane with a full set of cutters for $100 that I passed on. Lots of cats and dog bench planes that I walked past.


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around today, trying to take the mind off of other things ( like these electrodes and moniter I'm wearing, and my Daughter's apartment going up in flames last night) so, a few pieces of scrap wood, a Wards 78, a few screws, and we have a









cheap-assed chuting board. Oh. did a say a Wards 78?









Made a LOT of curlie things today









Tub was almost empty before I started…


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, hang in there. Your family is ok, your wired and yer doin' shavings!


----------



## WayneC

Sending good vibes your way Bandit.


----------



## planepassion

Wayne, I think you're going to love your new PS&W brace. I have an 8" PS&W with the Samson chuck and love it. Very solid performer up there with the MF's Lion chuck.

Don and Kevin. Very nice hauls respectively gentlemen. I've never seen a rosewood plane Kevin. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, give up the jack to repair the jointer is my vote. It'd be a bonafide repair. First rate. Then maybe have some left for more fixes. A double win. My .02


----------



## theoldfart

Brad, the rosewoods are Don's. I am going back tomorrow and see if I can get the mitre box that the saw came from. I didn't take it because one of the posts was split vertically. Think I'll take a shot at fixing it.


----------



## waho6o9

I say use the Jack to make a tote and a wedge for the

joiner plane, it's seen better days and it'll bring the joiner

back to life.


----------



## chrisstef

Yoda - dice it up with no regrets. You've done more for the salvage of long since forgotten planes than anyone else I know. Organ donors are very well respected.


----------



## terryR

Don, you could add a tote and wedge to the jointer from black wood…might look pretty nice?

Definately cut up that $6 jack…or sell it to me! LOL


----------



## terryR

So….need advice…..

Been drooling over this LN164 for my upcoming b-day,









...but I want cocobolo wood like Smitty's Low Angle. I contacted LN via email…they say no prob…$75!

Goodness gracious, for $75 I could buy a small chunk of cocobolo, in fact, I already have plenty for this sort of purpose!

So, what should I do? Waste the price of a nice brace on LN wood, or mod a brand new LN plane with my own wood?


----------



## chrisstef

Dang$75 beans is pretty steep or an add on in my book. Id hold out personally and order it as is. See how ya like it, then make some customs if you're not into the provided knob n tote.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree with Stef. Besides, the cherry is pretty nice to.


----------



## planepassion

Well Terry, the tote and knob on my LN#4 is exceptionally well made. Fits well in my hands and is pleasing to the touch-meaning that the finish feels like I'm touching wood, versus the plastic feel that I get from using the handles I've rehabbed with poly finish.

What that means is that you're paying $75.00 for a decorative element. If you've scratched off pressing "needs" from your list, I say go for it. But if it's just a "would like to have" item, I would suggest getting the original cherry with your LA LN, using it for a while and seeing if it doesn't grow on you. If it doesn't, then spring for the cocobolo. There's no denying the beauty of cocobolo. But there's also no denying the application of $75.00 toward more pressing shop needs…or keeping the $75.00 in your pocket. Particularly with the holidays around the corner.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That is a little steep. If I had your skills Terry, I'd be tempted to just make one.


----------



## terryR

Sound advice, guys! Cherry it be for now…

Plus, ordering as is, increases my chances of actually getting the toy…errr tool…by Halloween!


----------



## WayneC

If you are afraid of availability, check with Craftsman Studios. I've had good luck ordering LN items from them.


----------



## Mosquito

Catching up after a weekend of not being online…

Don that's a sweet haul, and welcome to the Buck Rogers club… I'll give you $20 for that knob lol

Sweet grabs Wayne, #46?

However, GMath, I believe I will give you a "You Suck" on that mortiser! That thing is sweet, and I'd love to have one some day! Awesome find, and I look forward to the restore


----------



## WayneC

Yes, and a 50.


----------



## WayneC

Photos of the 46. Missing some cutters. Has one strange cutter with it. Other than that seems complete to me. All parts are free.


----------



## Mosquito

of all parts are free, I'll take it 

Looks like a sweet score. I've got a few spare vintage irons kickin' around, I'll have to see what sizes they are


----------



## bhog

The elusive 92. I didn't even recognize it.

Stef ya it was the double ended cell phone. Also it was a Swedish bodybuilder as I heard it.


----------



## Tim457

Score!

Followed up on an ad that said power tools and some old tools. Turned out the old tools were three tool chests of this older guy's dad's to great grandfather's stuff. Wish I could have bought all three chests, but I basically got the stuff I wanted. First time I've ever offered more than I knew someone would take. The guy said I just want to get rid of it several times. I paid less than just the Bedrock is worth.

Got a 604 in pretty good shape not even any rust really, a wooden plough with several cutters, a Gage Tool Co. plane I don't know anything else about, a Langdon/Disston miter box with saw, a Stanley #80, a matched wooden tongue and groove set missing only the groove iron, a wooden spokeshave, a 3" wide slick, and some other misc. The plough is a little beat up and the arms are seized up, but I think it's fixable.

Here's the pics:



















Don, that's a heck of a haul too. Need more pictures of the stuff on the right side. So much stuff can't see what it all is.


----------



## theoldfart

Close ups of the mitre box/saw PLEASE!!!!! Maybe be a Langdon Improved.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice haul Tim. I like the Gage. Is it stamped on the toe?


----------



## donwilwol

here is a shot from the other direction.


----------



## Tim457

I'll go toss some in the Mitre box thread because I have lots of questions on it. But of course I see Don has an entry on Gage Tool Co. planes. This one is a #4 and it has the three patent dates on it and Gage Tool Co, Vineland NJ on the blade. And yes Gage Tool Co, Vineland NJ on the toe as well.


----------



## WayneC

Nice Score Tim. Lots of goodies.


----------



## donwilwol

cool, then it was made before Stanley bought 'em out. Very nice find.


----------



## racerglen

Ah…Don's scraping the rust hunts into New Jersey eh.. ;-)
Can't remember that last time I saw a haul liike that anywhere near here .

:-(


----------



## donwilwol

ok, I'm sure this will wind up a double entry.

The gage blog is here on LJ as well. The Stamp on the toe means it was made before Stanley bought them out from what I've read. Very cool find.


----------



## WhoMe

Tim, Great Haul,
Wayne, that is really nice looking.

and here are a couple pics from that swap meet last weekend. I should have taken others from other vendors but this guy had a great layout and his prices generally reflected that he knew what he was selling.


----------



## WayneC

I think LJs may be losing some posts. Great find Tim.

Don, what is the brace in the photo?


----------



## WayneC

Nice photos Mike. Even though the prices are full retail try to handle everything and get to know the tools. That way when you run across them you will have a frame of reference.

Looks like LJs caught up.


----------



## WhoMe

Here are my 2 aquisitions from that meet.
The Stanley #91 marking gauge









and the SW 48









And Wayne, I finished that 78 and it looks really pretty now. Thanks again


----------



## WhoMe

Exactly Wayne, I treated this as a very educational outing. To see what prices were, to see what people were selling, and mainly to see/touch/feel some of the planes and other stuff to get a better feel of what I want and what to look for. And IF I saw anything at an ok price I would pick it up. 
It was really fun. Looking forward to the next one that is local.


----------



## WayneC

Nice job on the #78 Mike. I am glad it found a good home. The 48 is really nice. Have you played with it yet?


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, the brace is a Stanley No 919-8in.


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks on the 78, It was in great shape to begin with but I had fun doing the "spit-n-shine" to it. I found a nice semi-gloss paint that looks really close to the original japanning and have used it on several of my recent rehabs too. 
I did play with both the 78 and the 48. The 48 needs my normal clean up and sharpening for sure. 
Actually, I have a question on the 48. Both of my cutters are the same width. Are they supposed to be? It looks that when I am cutting the tongue, the cutter closest to the fence is not cutting the full width of the wood and leaving a 1/16 or so lip at the edge of the wood. I thought I read somewhere that the one cutter on the fence side was supposed to be wider. 
Here is a pic









Thanks


----------



## WayneC

It looks like a good brace. Not seen much info on Stanley Braces on the web. I think they were late to the game and got most of their technology via acquisitions.


----------



## WayneC

Mike the blades are the same width. The are supposed to come with a 3rd wider blade for doing wide stock. The #48 is designed for stock 3/4" to 1 1/4" in thickness and centers on stock 7/8". An extra wide cutter (5/8") was also shipped with this plane, making for a total of three cutters on complete examples. You can get extra cutters at St. James Bay Tool Co. (I have two extra wides on order currently for my Union 41 and 42 Match Planes)

The #49 is designed to work stock 3/8" to 3/4" thick, and centers its groove on stock 1/2" thick. There is a wider cutter available for the 49 as well.

Check blood and gore...


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks Wayne, I hired that will be part of the learning process after clean up. Appreciate the insight.
Currently working on a wooden jointer fence for my #8 so I can do some wide panel glue ups in cherry. Need that one good glue up edge…


----------



## Wally331

Well it has been awhile, so there is no way I can possibly reply to everything, all I can say, is there is a ridiculous amount of drooling done in the last few pages. Sweet tools guys.

So, about 2 weeks ago I posted my first moulding plane, a no 6 round, here is the next one, a no. 16 round, another tablesaw blade- blade. Used oak for the wedge this time, I like it a lot better, it is a little harder then the maple I was using.









I also picked up a stanley no 7 jointer, for about 25$ on ebay, great condition, hardly any rust, seller just couldn't see that there was a stanley stamped on the blade, he said there were no markings  I suppose everyone thought it was too risky, I took the gamble, and boy it payed off. Can't wait for the restore on this one.









I realized that the plane swap was coming up in a very short amount of time, and I needed to make a plane quick. I got it all done, but I wasn't ejecting shavings well at all, so I didn't want to give it away. I'll work on it and see what I can do. Oak body and walnut tote and strike button.









Next, I received a beautiful stanley 45 from DonW as part of a partial trade. Man she is gorgeous, here is some tongue and groove action, they were meant to be together.









Finally, I've just started working on a rabbet plane. I have some absolutely stunning straight grained and quartersawn walnut. I'm going to add a brass bottom because it is a lil soft, I'll keep you updated on this one. A blog post may be due soon.









That's all I've got for today, likely more pics tomorrow


----------



## Tim457

Holy wow Wally, those planes are looking nice.

And Don, if you feel the need to add the #4 Gage to your collection, let me know. 

And I knew it was too good to be true to find a Bedrock in the wild in that good of condition. I found a hairline crack in the cheek all the way through to the mouth. I hear about brazing plane breaks, but I think that would mean removing some metal first to make space for the braze. Any other options?


----------



## Tugboater78

http://lexington.craigslist.org/tls/4129073898.html

asked for some pictures.. hopefully i can get some


----------



## WayneC

Some photos of the #50 I picked up yesterday…


----------



## rommy

All the handplane equipmets are good for the some specialist work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wayne, whete exactly does that 'chipbreaker' of your fourth picture fit on the plane? Mine doesn't have it (earlier type), always wondered.


----------



## dbray45

Been away - work has been a bear and spending time in the shop. Many thanks for the good wishes.

I made the small carpenter's bench, not exactly what I wanted, but it works. It will be refined over the years - as time permits. Now I am making an entertainment wall. The shelves are ash plywood and open backed, the TV stand in the middle has not been finalized yet.


----------



## chrisstef

Wally - your work is getting better and better, amazing display bro


----------



## terryR

Wally, you are a talented fella! I love your wood body planes…would like to own a rabbet plane made by you in the next 6 months! just saying…

Ok, gang, I'm getting up the nerves to repair a floppy lateral adjuster…seen the jigs…remember Al's horror story. My question…do you strike the adjuster directly with the ball peen hammer, or use a punch of some type between the hammer and adjuster?

Or, can I just mail it to somebody with the proper skills?


----------



## donwilwol

Make sure the opposite end od the pin is solid on the anvil. Hit the pin with the peen side of the ball peen hammer. I recommend a small one. The idea is to round the edges, so the trick is to hit it off center, but centered enough you don't miss. Multiple light taps works better than one hard one.

I wouldn't recommend trying it the first few times, but you can also "push" the hammer as it strikes to help move the metal. Just like hitting a nail that's bending, and your driving and straightening at the same time.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Don, I understand about pushing the hammer to shape the metal while striking. It's only a Stanley no.5, but I still have respect for the potential damage if I screw up!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think Rommy suggested 'all that handplanes are good for is some specialist work' but I'm not sure. Interesting statement, as I rely on handplanes for a great deal of work with any / every project.


----------



## terryR

+1 to that Smitty! No router in my shop…would rather have a no.444!

I'll admit it wasn't a ground-breaking project, but I just made our hen's nest boxes with all hand tools. Panel saw, router plane, chisel, mallet, hammer and nails. not even an electric fan!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, take a look at Rommy's profile. Me thinks there is a spammer in our midst!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Aw, man. I had faith in Rommy, thought he was on the up-and-up with his near-English sentence. Only to find he's been discovered as the prescription meds peddler he is.

Terry, that's outstanding re: all hand tools. Gotta love the Galoot Index on that one.


----------



## ShaneA

I used a nail set Terry. I think the big key will be in proper frog support. I don't have a peen hammer though…so maybe I am just missing out on the better/preferred way


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, sounds like you need to go tool shopping.


----------



## terryR

Shane, we BOTH need to go shopping…

I decided my ball peen was too large, and I lost confidence in striking the little bitty frog. Can I just heat the pin and squeeze it with vice grips instead?

Smitty, thanks for the Gallot Points! I'm going for millions of 'em this Fall. And I'll try to get photos BEFORE the finished project gets covered with poop.


----------



## Tugboater78

im still scared to peen the lat adjust on my #4 and i have the proper tools..


----------



## donwilwol

geez, ball peen hammers are like $4 up here.

Terry, you are welcome to send it up, but I make only one promise, you'll get all the pieces back no matter how many there are.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Terry- my 2 centavos. If the "rivet" part is protruding enough, I place frog on a firm piece of leather and give it taps with the ball peen(or even a punch) in attempts to mushroom the rivet. 
If there isn't enough to flare/mushroom out, I use a punch centered on the rivet to spread the metal. Then reinstall and peen.

The rivet/lat adjuster is fairly soft. As long as you don't strike the frog, you won't break it.


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, another way is to use a sharp steel chisel and "split" the pin. It may be a little easier.

just to add some.confidence, as long as the pin is resting on something solid, and you only hit the pin, there is very little chance you'll break anything.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've been meaning to ask Wayne, or anybody else who has a bronze LN no 3/4 how they like it.

Truth be told, I don't care for the "look" of bronze. I would buy LNs without bronze lever caps if I could. But man, the extra weight and not having to worry about rust is tempting.


----------



## donwilwol

A happy surprise today. When I bought the Buck Rogers, I bundled what I thought was a nice sweetheart #18 and a #66.



















Much to my surprise its 7" long, making it a #19. I've been looking for a reasonable price 19 for a long time!!

Its still on my bench in the pile of shavings, but my phone went dead before I could snap the shot.


----------



## terryR

Don, sweet lil block there!

Thanks for the votes of confidence, guys. Honestly, I just got tied up with other chores today, and put off the lateral adjuster fix. But, since tomorrow is my regular day for a trip to town…it gives me an excuse to shop for a smaller hammer! LOL


----------



## WayneC

Not sure if this has been posted but it is a cross reference between Millers Falls models and Stanley planes.

http://virginiatoolworks.wordpress.com/tools/millers-falls/millers-falls-plane-chart/

Red, my #4 has not gotten much use. I've used my 4 1/2 more.


----------



## WayneC

Oh and Red, how tall are you. You reminded me I need to buy a gun.


----------



## WayneC

LOL. I was going to let there be an uncomfortable pause. But I should explain. The daughter has a new 6' 8" boyfriend. Physical intimidation has worked on the previous boyfriends, pretty sure it will not on the latest one… lol


----------



## thedude50

I was about to pull the trigger on a half set of hallows and rounds when I got the bad news . Clark and williams have suspended sales indefinitely. I am looking for a set have any of you picked up any new planes I guess its bickford ? is that right or are there other manufactures of new molding planes?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wayne- I'll totally be one of those dad's conveniently cleaning my rifle when boys come to pick up my daughters. I hadn't considered they might be bigger than me. I'll probably just toss a shotgun shell their way, and tell 'em its a lot faster after midnight

So, Wayne are you glad you bought the bronze version on you LN no3?

And another thing. I noticed on craftsmanstudio.com they offer cocobolo upgrades on some planes for $60. Interesting. But I didn't see one on the no164.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wayne, on that #50 you have, where exactly does that 'chipbreaker' of your fourth picture fit on the plane? Mine doesn't have it (earlier type), always wondered.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah I married out of my league too, so my first line of defense is to try to raise them right, but my backup will be to be cleaning my shotgun when the boy comes to pick them up and ask them what time I can expect my daughter home safely.  Anything after 9:30 will be A risky answer.


----------



## donwilwol

I found actual shooting tin cans to be affective. Cleaning looks scary, but the report from a 12 gauge at close ranges sends a very memorable moment.


----------



## LukieB

Better go ahead and sign you up for DADD and get cha one of these t-shirts…


----------



## LukieB

I like this one too…


----------



## chrisstef

Don …. dunno if you gots one of these but …. Sargent 62 router plane

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-HAND-ROUTER-/251358992347?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8629d7db


----------



## CL810

I remember when my daughter was going on a date with a young man I did not care for. When he came to the house I shook his hand with respectable firmness. Held it for a while looking him straight in the eyes and said "With this handshake I transfer to you the responsibilities a father has for his daughter."

Not sure what happened on the date but she was home on time and she never spoke of him again.


----------



## donwilwol

thanks Stef. I put it on my watch list. They usually go for more than my cheapness can overcome.


----------



## chrisstef

I found it while searching for dovetail saws so maybe itll fly under the radar yoda.


----------



## WayneC

I've kept check on the boyfriends pretty well at this point. She is 24 now and she is probably better at keeping them in line at this point.

Red, I do not have a LN-603. I have a Bedrock 603.

Smitty the shaving deflector is used in place of the depth gauge on the main body.


----------



## mochoa

I have two boys, I'd like to have a daughter but we're done having kids, on the bright side no dating to worry about.


----------



## terryR

Why I don't have kids…

Young man to daughter, "Who's that half naked old guy by the back door sharpening all the axes and machetes?" 
Daughter, "That's my Dad!" 
Young man, "Scary!" 
Daughter, "Yeah."

LOL


----------



## WayneC

You should meet my Uncle David. He pulled a black powder pistol on my cousin's husband at their wedding. LOL. Not sure my cousin has ever forgiven him for that.


----------



## LukieB

Finished up a few more restores and got em listed with my outrageous eBay buy it now prices…. Never had this many listed at once. Playing with the camera on my new phone The panoramic thing is pretty cool


----------



## chrisstef

Lotsa shiny brass there Lukie


----------



## dbray45

Not to be off topic but a lot of people here will be interested.

A coworker bought in a large bag of chestnuts. He tells me that his friend near here has a pretty large chestnut tree. What makes this interesting is that here in east coast, all the chestnut trees, that I was aware, succumbed to the blight about 50-60 years ago. I am going to try planting these and see what happens.


----------



## DaddyZ

All you gotta do is let the Boyfriend know "If you hurt my daughter I will hurt you" 

Daughter & her boy been together about 4 years now…....


----------



## chrisstef

Dave - from what ive read there are still a small handful of mature American chestnuts around, wiki says less than 100. Typically they'll still grown to about 20' in height and the succumb to the blight. There are a couple of strain of Japanese and Chinese chestnuts that have become immune to the blight causing fungus. I wouldn't have a clue as to how to tell them apart though. Im all for planting em and seeing what happens. No harm there.

I also learned from wiki, that the oak tree is the host for the blight causing fungus. Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## BTimmons

Makin' shavings, makin' bacon shavings…


----------



## chrisstef

Mmmm bacon shavings.


----------



## Mosquito

lol nice Brian. There's a bacon shaving pic in this months calendar picture too…


----------



## Tim457

Nice one Clayton, I think it might have worked. Nice shirts too Luke. May have to print one of those.

Has anyone here had a cracked plane repaired? My 604 has a hairline crack through one cheek. I'm wondering about options.


----------



## LukieB

Mmmmm nice looking bacon shavings there Brian…what cha making?


----------



## TerryDowning

For those with Daughters (I have one), The best you can hope for is that she starts seeing a young man with enough class that when it comes time for the relationship to go further, he has the intestinal fortitude to schedule some time with you and your wife and ask for her hand.

Before the relationship got much further than dating, I asked about his intentions so I guess I set the stage, but he did rise to the occasion and asked us first before asking my Daughter to marry him.

So glad my SIL is one of those, I didn't lose a daughter, I gained a son.

Now 5 yrs after the wedding, I have a grandson on the way!!


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats on the grandbaby Terry!

If you ever get to a point where you haven't seen enough of little ones just let me know, you can babysit anytime. Ill warn ya though babystef is a monster. Gonna need you to be quick on your feet buddy.


----------



## shampeon

With 2 sons and we're done, I guess I see my job as to not raise the kind of idiot that gets on the other dad's bad side, whatever that means. But I don't know that asserting that kind of control over one's daughter and her romantic life doesn't actually make the rebellion that much sweeter. Teenagers being teenagers.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah Ian, I agree and I actually think teaching them to make good choices is the way to go, but the shotgun sure sounds like fun. Helps me with the worries over the coming teen years. A friend of mine has daughters and talking about avoiding pregnancy said if you have a son, you have one #@$& to worry about. If you have daughter, you have to worry about all of them.


----------



## WayneC

+1 on the good decisions. Have to teach your kids to think.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Wed Nite pic:


----------



## WayneC

Working away.


----------



## racerglen

Terry, here's another way to pin the latteral, courtesy Bob Kaune

"HOW TO REPLACE A STANLEY LATERAL ADJUSTMENT LEVER

Place the replacement lever on frog and rivet pin (if the original pin is missing or damaged, a new one can be made from 5/32" mild steel rod, cut to 1/4" length), position the frog and lever pivot point in between bench vise jaws. Slowly close the jaws, being careful not to touch the actual frog casting, and compress the rivet and lever. Repeat process if needed to make a firm placement."


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Glen. I got all sidetracked yesterday with gifts that arrived in the post…planeswap plus my b-day! Got a sweet cordless drill! Goodell Pratt…two speed…and a few bits.

floppy adjuster still on my bench a'waiting. Sure seems like slowly applying pressure would be more controlled than a hammer strike? OK, I'm scared of the process…time to admit! LOL. I mean, the floppy adjuster works as is. I can improve it a little, or destroy the frog with one moment of incontinence, ooops, incompetence.


----------



## CFrye

Happy Birthday Terry! From one coward to another: YOU CAN DO IT! And for the other problem…Depends ;-) 
What's the worst that can happen? You learn how NOT to do it. WIN WIN!!


----------



## racerglen

It all Depens Terry, all Depens ;-)


----------



## terryR

^bunch of enablers…

BTW, my b-day isn't till Halloween, so there's still time for everyone to mail me a SW tool…just sayin'


----------



## ShaneA

What type of frog are we talking about Terry? If it is 4 or 5, the penalty for error is less than if it is a 2 or 8…for example. I mean, what is the worst that can happen? lol


----------



## terryR

Shane, you are correct, my good man! I'm wimping on a no.5 frog, not a 602!

However, I only have two no.5's. So, if I screw up twice, the price could be more than I bargained for! LOL


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've got a couple extra 2" bailey frogs. Wack away. Bust it and a I'll send you another

About to give my planes a rubdown "renaissance wax". We'll see if Wayne knows what he's talking about


----------



## chrisstef

Red - are you sure that you haven't retrofitted your shop into a massage parlor? That post above sounded almost seductive.


----------



## TerryDowning

Speaking of a bunch of enablers. 
I have to brag a little bit here.

Add LOML to the list of enablers.

We use the same eBay account (Under her email address) I posted some watches just before my B'Day last week and now she is sending me emails asking me what I think about some of the suggestions as they come up.

BTW she did get me a sweet little MF 85 and a set of three braces for my B'Day already.

Definitely a keeper


----------



## BTimmons

LukieB - Helping a new guy make a small wine rack. Just cleaning a glue-up of walnut and mahogany.


----------



## Mosquito

Anyone need any of the following #45 parts?
Pair of Short Rods
Pair of Long Rods - No longer available
Beading Stop
Depth Gauge (secondary, non-threaded, for in the second skate)

I got my bag the bag of parts I bought on eBay today. My first auxiliary base for my #45. The rest were left overs


----------



## terryR

Terry, she's a REAL keeper! LOL

I know…pics or it didn't happen…

Well, here's my lame attempt at improving my floppy lateral adjuster…










I had no luck whatsoever. Sure seems like someone has already replaced this soft pin with a hardened drill rod! All I accomplished was peening over the tip of my nail set. I also tried a dull vintage gouge which was small enough to fit in the space, but no luck shaping the pin. Even the square edge of a file didn't work.

I mostly tapped away for about 20 minutes, then said to heck with it! It works as is, and I have more pressing matters to deal with…










...the results of recent storm water in the shop.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, what about a pric punch? (stef, you be quiet, you too Hog). It looks like a regular punch but ends in a point, Sears used to have 'em. If you can't find one let me know, I'll mail you mine.


----------



## CL810

Mos - pm sent your way.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Clayton, just responded 

Terry, that's surprising that it won vs the nail-set, I would have thought that would have worked.


----------



## terryR

Oh yeah, I forgot, I even tried the bench clamp method first. no results from a lil 4" clamp.

Kevin, I may try something like that next time…just gonna focus on flattening, sharpening, and re-restoring for now. That will bring my confidence levels back up!


----------



## Mosquito

Here's the parts I've got (minus the long rods)









And this is the one I wanted to keep




































I'll have to get some screws for it at some point, probably once I pick up a blade for it.


----------



## theoldfart

Aw MOS, you don't want to keep that dull looking hollow. I mean now you'll have to polish it, get a blade sharpen the blade. Tell ya' what I'll take that off your hands for say a case of Bud Lite. How's that sound. Let me know I'll be waitin'!


----------



## CL810

OF you are generous to a fault!


----------



## Mosquito

lol OF, I don't drink beer, so that sounds like a terrible trade… I appreciate the consideration, though


----------



## JayT

Sweet Mos. What size?

Starting the hand cut dovetail journey. First attempt.



















Need to work on saw technique.


----------



## theoldfart

*Mos*, you do know they travel in pairs









BTW what size is that hollow, looks kinda big. A #12 or maybe a nosing tool?


----------



## DanKrager

If it's a nosing tool, I would like to know how easily it works. It seems like it would take a bigger man than me to make it work. I have a complete fully enclosed staircase to build and I've kinda wanted to do it the galoot way, but I don't even have the tool! Well, I have the 45 but not the cutter and hollow. Pictures, please, Mos.
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, if you'd care to part with that beading stop, let me know pls!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ JayT, very nice for a first try! Heck, good for an eleventeenth try!


----------



## WayneC

You missed my needs on the parts Mos. I need a cam and a slitter for my 46. You need to do a better job on the next lot. LOL.


----------



## Mosquito

It's the nosing tool, so it shouldn't have a reciprocal pair. Still on the hunt for good deals on hollows and rounds.

I believe the nosing tool was 1-1/4"?

-

Nice work JayT, better than my first try 

-

Dan, it is the nosing tool, but I don't have an iron for it yet… Going to have to keep an eye out for it.

-

Smitty, PM sent.

-

Wayne, are you sure the #46 had a cam rest? I didn't think it did…


----------



## LukieB

Jay, I agree with Smitty think that looks pretty damn good for a tenth attempt, let alone a first. Keep at it. Practice makes perfect….I'm told, I suck at hand cut dovetails.

Mos, nice looking hollow there, congrats on the score


----------



## JayT

Thanks guys. However, there is a reason I posted pics of the first attempt and not the second-those sucked much worse. At least I'm feeling that it might be possible to do good dovetails with more practice.


----------



## Tugboater78

Damon smitty beat me to it.. I'm lacking one set of rods..can't remember which, can't look atm.


----------



## WayneC

Mos. Slitter for 46. Cam Rest for 45. My sentence structure sucked.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya JayT, those look pretty good! I'm gonna be working on those dovetails more now that I have a moxon….and it won't kill my back. 
Also working on sharpening freehand (with hollow grind). Getting good results with that…and me likey.

Wayne- thanks for the tip on renaissance wax back when. I like that stuff so far. Nicer to use on planes than paste wax. Got all my LNs all cleaned, waxed and sharpened so far. But I'll save ya'll the family shot. Ya'll are tired of looking at my LNs


----------



## WayneC

We are about due a family shot.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Maybe tomorrow I'll get the rest spruced up and do a Bedrock/LN family shot…..like you do Wayne-O.


----------



## Mosquito

*Wayne*, gotcha lol Makes sense now. I think I've only got 1 cam for 2 #45's, so I'm of no help there lol


----------



## WayneC

I'm keeping my eyes out. I have a couple of slitters but they are in my 45 and 55 boxed sets.


----------



## JayT

I'm with you, Red. Glad I waited until building the bench on a bench to start working on them. The extra seven inches really makes a difference.

So what makes renaissance wax nicer to use than paste wax?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jay- that renaissance wax is definitely designed for metal stuff. Supposedly museums use it. It dries quick and transparent. You don't really have to buff it off. We'll see how it protects. 
It's a little more expensive. But I think a small can will last me a long time.


----------



## WayneC

For those of you wondering about T&G planes, this is a well done video on their use. This guy (Jason Stamper) has a bunch of good videos.


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks Wayne, everything I wanted to know but were afraid tho ask. But wait, it would have been a bit better if he would have covered setting up the irons.
I also am not a fan of dragging planes backwards on the piece as I don't think it is blade friendly but, I can see in this case it makes it much faster and more consistent cutting the t+g.
Will have to check out the other videos sometime.


----------



## terryR

Good looking dovetails so far, JayT. I'm only on my 3rd attempt…

Renaissance wax is microcrystalline in nature. Whatever than means! Plus, it has the stamp of approval of The Queen of Emgland! LOL Awesome stuff! I recently ran out, and grabbed some Liberon Bison wax…very nice IMO. For wood and metal, I just cannot figure how to get the carnauba smell off me hands!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice video. My one reservation and T&G planes is that they have no adjustment to get the groove on center. I'm not sure I like that.

Here's my Flat-top family. All spruced up with the Queen's approved luby….lol


























Still have a few more to get. But I'm starting to focus on saws and joinery planes for a while.


----------



## WayneC

They are looking really nice Red. I hear you on the saws. I've gotten some saws to rehab and need to get started.

Too bad you are not closer, I would let you try out the Yankee braces and add another addiction to your list. Think of them as the Bedrocks of braces. 

You could look at the combination planes if you needed the cuts to be centered although I am not sure it really matters.


----------



## racerglen

Beautiful set Red, but what is this "focus" thing of which you speak ?
;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"You could look at the combination planes if you needed the cuts to be centered although I am not sure it really matters."

Ya, the first thing I would want to use a T&G plane for would be frame and panel doors. If you don't have the groove centered on the stiles, then you have to offset the tenons as well. Sounds like a pain in the booty.


----------



## WayneC

Is that a true T&G usage? I'm assuming the panels are thin stock or they are some form of raised panel?


----------



## TerryDowning

For those that bash the duplex fillister (Stanley, 78, Sargent 79, MF 85 etc.). I was one of them until I got one that works correctly. (and has the depth adjuster which makes all the difference.)

A little cross grain Friday morning goodness









bull work done with the 85
cleaned up the corners with my MF 07 angle rabbet
cleaned up the rest with my MF No. 9 and my favorite Stanley 60 1/2.

This is the cleanest dado I've ever cut.


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice work Terry. I probably would have used one of my #46's, but I'll assume you don't have one. I used my #78 for cleaning out a very large rabbet for my workbench leg vise. Only thing I had that would really do much, and I'm glad I had it. Still looking for a few of the depth stop and rod pieces for mine.


----------



## TerryDowning

The depth stop is an important piece. My old Craftsman does NOT have the depth adjuster, depth stop or fence and being it is a Sargent clone the pieces were more expensive than getting a different model that was complete and it still would not have the depth adjuster.

The 85 was B'day present from my enabling wife.

No combination planes n the till (yet, maybe someday)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Is that a true T&G usage?" 
I dunno. That's what I'd want to use one for. That's the main thing a use a 'lectric router for….which I'd love to get away from.

Maybe a no45 would be better. I've been reluctant to embark on the Swiss army knife of planes. But I could get a pretty nice one for the price of an LN no48.


----------



## CL810

*Red*, great "family" shot. Have to say those LN got the heft and hubris thing going on. Almost make the Bedrocks look, dare I say, timid? ;-)

Is that a #4 LN high angle frog? Does the angle make a lot of difference?


----------



## ITnerd

Apparently the old lady has gone into my shop while I traveled and taken an inventory of planes, a feat I have yet to manage. This has resulted in my formerly happy trips from mailbox direct to studio now resembling a Checkpoint Charlie re-enactment.

A desire to throw off her 'inventory control system', coupled with me being lured by the siren song of Bedrock (not the YoungMoney one), has resulted in me needing to lighten the load. I'll post this in the swap forum when I get back in town Monday, but until then I wanted to let the Usual Suspects pick off anything they need.

Shoot me a PM (request for more pictures, offers, whatever) and I'll touch base with you next week.

*Baileys*









Bailey #3 - Type 10, 2 patent dates on bed, dirty and no blade, original Cap Iron and Lever Cap. Japanning 80%. $20

Bailey #3 - Type 10, 2 patent dates on bed, repainted with Marples & Sons Sheffield Iron Blade. $40

Bailey #4 - Type 11, 3 patent date on bed, dirty, interesting iron with notched rectangle logo and 'Patent 1,918,750' on second line. Japanning 90%. $40

Bailey #4 1/2 - Type 17 WWII Era, Bakelite Depth Adjuster, Brass on Knob and Tote rods. Japanning 90%. $90

Bailey #6 Frankenplane - No patent dates on the bed, marked with S foundry mark, small depth adjuster, Stanley only on lateral lever, low knob, no name on Lever Cap, Blade with V-shaped Type 11 Logo. Japanning 50%. $45

Bailey #7 -Type 17 WWII Era, Bakelite Depth Adjuster, Brass on Knob and Tote rods. Japanning 80%. $70

*Woodies*









Steve Knight Smoother - #47, 2" wide 1/4" thick single iron, adjustable mouth, set screws to center blade, dated 09/2007. Very good condition. $120

Unmarked Smoother - Great condition, fantastic tote with long spur, bone wear strips embedded across sole and mouth. The laquer finish someone put on this makes it hard for the wedge to stay put- will need fettling, reflected in price. $30

Sawed-off Sandusky Jack/Scrub - Closed Tote, ready to become your workhorse scrub/jack. $20

Sandusky Jack - #13, Open Tote, Condition Good. $40

Sandusky Jointer - #26, Closed Tote, Condition Brown. Tote damaged at top, front lower corner chewn by Rabid Donkey. $50


----------



## theoldfart

DanK, going back to your post on using the nosing tools as well as hollows & rounds, some prep work comes first. Usually you would chamfer the edges in the case of hollows/nosing or gouges in the case of the rounds. If you can find M Bickfords book Mouldings in Practice. It is written for hand tools mostly however the principals are applicable to prepping with tailed tools as well.


----------



## bandit571

When I made that bench top shooting board, the track for the plane to ride on was done with a 78. Got deep enough that the fence and the depth stop had to come off. Planes seem to like the track, anyway…


----------



## Alexis

-


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Is that a #4 LN high angle frog? Does the angle make a lot of difference?" 
Ya, it came with a 55degree frog. It does help on figure woods. However, it's a booger to push. I'd like to get a regular frog so I have the option.

Let's take a moment for the plane that inspired Smitty's "heft and hubris" post. It really is a piece of Lumberjock history. Hhmmm


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Ah, there it is, indeed(!)~


----------



## TerryDowning

mmmmm
24" of cast iron goodness.

One of these days


----------



## terryR

...sweet!
makin' my lil no.7 feel weak…


----------



## WhoMe

And even better, it is a low knobber too…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## donwilwol

Sweet!


----------



## JustJoe

That's a nicely cleaned #8 there Red. Did you refurb it yourself? If so, you wanna tackle mine next? A couple could use a real good scrubbing.










The only problem with the #8/#608 is they just take up too much real-estate in the shop. If I could bear to part with these I'd have room for at least a dozen #2/#3.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Just Joe- Ya, I blogged the restore. I was my first, and still one of my best. I was ablt to get the paint on there very heavy, and I love the result. I kicked around selling it when I got a T13 no 8…. But I couldn't bring myself to do it. It's a part of LJ folklore now. Google "heft and hubris" ...and you'll see.

Was I using in on my roubo when the comment emerged…...hmmmm? I don't remember.


----------



## planepassion

BRK, I'm confused. I thought that the #8 in the picture that Smitty posted was his. But from the thread I'm thinking that it was yours…that Smitty…rehabbed for you? Am I understanding the story correctly?

Smitty, I still have it on my to-do list to blow up the picture you posted that I swiped and "made" into the "poster" (above) and frame it. For my personal use of course. I think there would be royalty issues to sort out were I to sell them commercially…which is something I would encourage you to do. It's a legend now and a poster of it would look cool in any Lumberjock's shop 

By chance, do you have a high-res copy of the one you posted that you could send me? That would make for a clearer printout-for my personal use.


----------



## theoldfart

I'll stand in line for that!^^^^^^^^


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Brad- as I recall (and this could be disproved or confirmed if someone had the patience to look back 8-9 months), but I'm pretty sure I was posting a pic of me using me newly restored no. 8, when Smitty commented that it was hard to beat the no. 8. When Smitty posts:

"there aren't many hand tools as awe-inspiring as the #8 jointer. I mean, it just reeks of cast iron heft and hubris."

Stef tag-lined it immediately. Smitty made that poster. And the legend goes on….

Brit's recent post #2117, on the restoration forum where he recites the dialog with his wife after he got his no8, might just be my fav post ever. Hope he doesn't mind my new tag-line.


----------



## WayneC

I saw this today in the event anyone needs a manual… lol


----------



## SamuelP

Sooo…anyone have a good deal on a no 8 they are willing to part with?


----------



## WayneC

No fussing with handplanes today. Worked on cleaning the braces and added some more brace/drill storage.










Made a Harbor Freight run and got a 6" buffer. Anyone using wire wheels and buffers to clean tools? Have some good advise?

Also did some work on one of the showers in the house. Another item checked off the list… lol


----------



## SamuelP

Dont bump your head.


----------



## chrisstef

Wayne - huge lol. Im fairly well learned but red might need a copy.

Yup i tagged it. Smitty can be clairvoyant ar times. Btw - smitty, its yours, ill release/relinquish it on a moments notice if you ever want.

Drunk on walnut, kodiak, and oatmeal stouts. Stef hearts fridays. And walnut. And beer. And …. Bacon.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, kind of a limited selection on those breast drills, eh?


----------



## donwilwol

wayne, set 'em up 4 per stand.










course wheel, fine wheel and 2 buffers.


----------



## WayneC

That is a good idea Don. What kind of abrasive do you use on your buffers?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya, Lucas does some nice work with a buffer as well. I'd like know what he uses.

I've got enough no8 parts to make a frankenplane;?


----------



## WayneC

Throw it together…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wayne, I'm still doing my best to ward off the brace bug your trying to spread. I've already got LN fever. It's a pricey sickness. 









Too bad the price of the saw doesn't guarantee great dovetails


----------



## WayneC

That is a sweet little saw. Love the LN Stuff.

I'm pretty much set on the braces and planes. Still looking for a 14" Sweep Yankee brace. Probably going to have look for a while. They do not appear to be that common. Bode has a beat up one for $190.


----------



## planepassion

BRK, as the owner of one of those LN DT saws I can tell you that indeed they are beautifully made, are a pleasure to look at and hold and if your DT cutting technique sucks they won't do anything about that except to make you suck brilliantly. When I first got it, I simply practiced making straight cuts. Dozens of them.

I did not get the progressive pitch. So I had a bit of a learning curve to overcome the start of the cut. At first, I would draw back the saw to start a kerf. But then the sharp teeth would catch and it was a bear to get started. Had to keep making backwards strokes until the kerf was big enough to proceed forward. Today, I don't both with backward strokes, I simply go straight forward with the first stroke. And that's worked fine for me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cool Brad. My technique could use some work. It's a beauty alright. I'm gonna try and master dovetails by next week. I'll let you guys know how that goes


----------



## WhoMe

Red, you're one of those people I hate in school. Fricken barely study and pull an A in the class and screw up the curve for people like me who study my butt off to get a B and because of that skewed curve I end up getting a C.
You gotta post pics of your dovetails. Like the rest of your work, I'm sure they will look great.

After making pile of cherry shavings/gauze tonight with 2 out of 4 sharpenings being good enough to shave arm hair and the other two good enough to pull arm hair.
Question, for those who use diamond plates, do you use a extra fine for the final polish, not including stropping. Annd, which type do you use. The plates with the perforations or the non-perforated plate.
I currently use a 1k and 6k waterstones that are as wide as a #4 blade. Wider blades are a pita. I'm kicking around the idea of getting a larger fine/xfine type combo plate to make final polishing easier and more consistent. From what I can tell, they seem to be cheaper than a 8k+ waterstone that would require flattening.
Would appreciate any insight.
Thx


----------



## Tugboater78

i use my extra fine Ez-lap then strop, seems to work fine, can cut hairs by just touching them..


----------



## LukieB

*Red*
You got a lever cap for an 8??....And sweet saw, when you get frustrated with dovetails and quit, I'll take that saw off your hands ; )

Like Don, I have a 4 arbor setup. 1 grinding/sharpening wheel, 1 fine brass wire wheel, 1 fine 3m abrasive wheel, and the the buffing setup.

I use the Dico buffing wheels, and compound. I think its the jewelers rouge…it's red. Got it all at my local Ace Hardware. I have a 6" firm wheel and a 4" soft wheel on the same arbor. I use the rouge on the firm wheel, and it pretty well does the trick. Then I use the softer 4" wheel to clean off any evidence of the red rouge, and get a real nice polish.


----------



## 33706

*Wayne:* Incredible idea with that stemware rack!!


----------



## Mosquito

Type 8-9 #10 just showed up today … happy me 

Not a huge score, but $45 isn't bad after shipping


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks Justin. Although, when I think of a e-z lap, it has nothing to do with woodworking…

Mos, that is still a nice score. From what I see, that is about 50-60% of what I see #10s go for. You'll have to post some pics when you can. I like the open sided planes because they are so uncommon.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lucas- Come to think of it, I have everything for a no.8 except a lever cap. Sorry. But thanks for divulging all of your buffing secrets

Mike- I was being facetious about mastering dovetails in a week. Nobody does that. But I've got my mind set to excel at them, so we'll see. 
And ya, you probably would've hated me in HS. I was the kid who never took a book home, but scored a 29 on his ACTs….lol


----------



## theoldfart

My little flea market 4, it's sweet









Just a little more honing









White oak


----------



## Mosquito

Then I guess you would have liked me? My highschool GPA was a 3.0 after having a very good senior year (almost all A's, except 2 B's), but scored a 28 ACT? Homework wasn't something I fancied lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Btw, if I want a plane to make panel grooves for doors and casework, maybe I "need" this….










Veritas plow plane


----------



## WayneC

Red, I have your lever cap lol. Agree on the veritas plane. Out rust hunting with the kid.

$50 down to $20. Did not buy any. 









Results so far


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mos- same here. I had a hard time caring about GPA. I was the only one in my family to graduate HS, let alone college…so it's not like I had anyone pushing me

Looks like there's some good rust hunting going on today. Maybe I should hit the spots here at my "away from home terminal." Or I could just go to bed since I worked all night…hmmm


----------



## WhoMe

Yea Red, totally giving you crap. But if you get good hand cut dt's in a week, ill still be jealous. The couple of times I have done dt's, I did major cuts with the table saw and the rest by hand.
I was the one who would do anything to avoid tests like the SAT, ACT. And I succeeded. Went through community college (first 2 years in a cloud of ganga smoke) and then worked full time while attending CSUF getting my BSEE in 8 years. Never had a great gpa as I always tested BAD but did great on homework and projects.

Off to the shop to continue working on a new lcd tv enclosure for the motorhome bedroom. Finally got rid off the crt.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, looks like a bigun' on the right! #49 on the depth stop? Can't tell what make on the tenon cutter as well, need more info/pics!!
Good rust results.


----------



## WayneC

The 49 is busted but it was cheap. Will keep for parts. I'll post some more photos on the drill thread. The Stanley is a type 13 or 14 sweetheart #5 with really nice totes. It is in great shape with just some dirt and light rust.

Both braces are 10" PS&W and a Millers Falls Lion. Both are built like Sherman Tanks.


----------



## JayT

I was the despised and hated kid in HS, too. Almost never took a book home, usually finished homework during class or at the end of the class period before it was due. Graduated with a 4.0 and a 33 on the ACT. Got to college, actually had to study a little for a few classes, had no study habits developed to fall back on, but managed anyways.

What does it all mean now? Nada, nothing, zilch. Book knowledge doesn't help learn to treat people decently make a good dovetail, fix electric and plumbing in the house and a gazillion other things that are necessary for real life. I'm more proud of the practical knowledge learned from Dad (use common sense, work hard, stand on your own two feet, be a good man and husband) than anything accomplished in HS or college.


----------



## WayneC

Red, I was thinking the grooving plane like the one from LV or a Record 043 or 044 as opposed to a T&G plane.

Record 044









Record 043


----------



## WayneC

Guess I was lying Kevin. The lion brace is a 12".


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wayne- Yessir. Still learning about these joinery planes. But you can't blame me for wanting to start with ones I will actually use in my shop

Jay- I couldn't agree more with your post. Well said. The only reason I gave a rip about that ACT score, or my bball ability back in the day, was because it was my ticket out. A fresh start. Since then I have been exposed to all sorts of 4.0s, PhDs, ect….who couldn't change their oil if they had to. Common sense and self-sufficiency are lost on some.

There are some back home who probably think I underachieved professionally for my potential. It doesn't bother me. I know I'm giving my kids a lot better than I got. And at the end of the day, that's all I really care about.


----------



## WayneC

Not at all. I was just thinking something along these line appeared to be a better fit for what you described.


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne, nice haul. I can't believe you passed up those 2 horses and what looks looks cornbread molds. Even if it came with some of those ugly planes for $20.
I need to move up there to find those kind of rust hunt treasures.
In that first pic I see a low knob 6 and 7 that I would have been looking at. Except for rust, most of those look in decent shape.

Red, Jay, what you're saying it's so true. I meet many "highly educated" people that have almost no common sense and even less practical skills. It actually makes me mad that there are so many people out there like that. You know it is easier to pay someone than to figure it out and learn a practical skill.
As for education, many jobs require the degree but it seems that the stuff learned is not used in most jobs.


----------



## CL810

Jay T: "Book knowledge doesn't help learn to treat people decently make a good dovetail, fix electric and plumbing in the house and a gazillion other things that are necessary for real life. I'm more proud of the practical knowledge learned from Dad (use common sense, work hard, stand on your own two feet, be a good man and husband) than anything accomplished in HS or college."

*It might be long but it is tag line worthy..*


----------



## 33706

to JayT, Red, WhoMe, and Clayton: quote *"Book knowledge doesn't help learn to treat people decently make a good dovetail, fix electric and plumbing in the house and a gazillion other things that are necessary for real life. I'm more proud of the practical knowledge learned from Dad (use common sense, work hard, stand on your own two feet, be a good man and husband) than anything accomplished in HS or college."*

It galls me to think that being the handy person that I am, that I'm just a useful idiot to those who think of me only when they need something done, something fixed, or some other labor-intensive task. These same people are the ones I cannot call upon when I need a helping hand….They're too busy counting their money. Nor would I ever get invited to their hoity-toity social engagements. Makes me hate myself for being so practical.


----------



## WayneC

Mike, the guy had a whole passel of tools. Lots to look at. Was mainly looking for stuff I did not already have.

Hear ya poopie…


----------



## JayT

+1000 poopie. It's really irritating when I spend inordinate amounts of time and effort to come up with and implement practical solutions at work, only to have credit claimed by those above me on the hierarchy. Even worse, it seems like half of the time those people taking credit are the ones who created the problem in the first place. But since they own and run the company, what can you do?

Oh, and I don't want to be invited to their social gatherings. I'd rather be in the shop.

(Steps down off soapbox)

Random Saturday pic. Groovin' with the 45.


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, ever notice how therapeutic reducing a board to shavings can be? I fought all the same battles you are currently fighting. Just remember your principles, rise above it and keep in mind THEY ARE ASSh0l3$ !!!!
It's why my wife and I work for our selves.


----------



## JayT

Yep, Kevin. There are two forms of therapy that could put many a pshrink out of business.

One is making shavings with a hand plane, all the while muttering "Goozfraba".

The other is bubble wrap.


----------



## Mosquito

nice #45 therapy, Jay


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm honored Stef tagged the line. Love the poster, I didn't create it though. Yes, I'll send the hi-res, look for a PM later.

Drinking the pain of a long day's work away at present… Shop floor at 80%, tomorrow will be a wrap. Then sand and finish, etc. but now, beer is my friend…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, all I know is, JayT sure threw a wrench in our whole ACT pecker-measuring contest we had goin' earlier….LOL
Nah, some of my fav times on here are when we get off-topic.

I guess it shouldn't surprise anyone that most of us on here are fairly intelligent, practical, and good with our hands. Woodworking, and hand planes seem to attract those types.


----------



## donwilwol

Red, you left out handsome and debonair!


----------



## JayT

Guilty as charged, Red. Too small, short and slow to be good at football or basketball, too shy and nerdy to be smooth with the girls, too rebellious to be liked by teachers, but dang, I could take tests! What a claim to HS fame 

I think planes and intelligence go hand in hand (sorry, bad pun) Using hand tools gives time to think and new intellectual mountains to climb. When using machines, you have to focus 100% on safely doing the task at hand while dealing with a lot of noise, but with hand tools, I can time share the brain and think about other things, while still getting work done. And in the end, it feels more like I built the project, rather than just operating the machines that built the piece.

Nothing against those that prefer machinery, they have their own preferences and reasons for doing so, but that is why I've gravitated to galootness.


----------



## theoldfart

The problem I have with machines is tedium. After a while your mind starts to wander with inevitable results. I worked third shift(11 - 7) for quite a few years before getting my degree and saw many folks get maimed. the noise and vibrations numb you after a while. With hand tools I can focus on technique and listen to music or talk with my wife. Also more sense of accomplishment with hand tools.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

JayT post #35,666 = Manifesto. Haven't had one of those in a long time. Well done, Sir.


----------



## WhoMe

My wife always brags about marrying handy instead of rich. I'm not sure, I think I would like too be both. Well at least well enough off where I don't have to worry about retirement.

Wayne, I can understand, why buy more off what you already have when there is still plenty of other stuff still to get.

Don, " handsome and debonaire" ??? quit calling me names…


----------



## WhoMe

A couple of shots of making wispies…. from 2 nights ago and this AM. this was only part of it on the cherry panels and my arms are sore. I guess that means I NEED to do this more. 

















These are from the two times I got my #4 sharp enough to shave hair. I can sure tell when the blade gets dull too. But boy o boy do those boards feel smooth and look shiny. 
More work tomorrow. Assembly time and maybe some finishing..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jay- Don't worry, the basketball star thing is overrated. I didn't play the role very well. No drunken parties or premarital sex for me. I was a downer for some, but encouraging to others

Mike- forgot to say, can't comment on diamond stones because I only use a coarse one, then oil stones and a strop. I'm a big fan of loaded strops for the last step. Lemme know if you don't have one. I think I have one left from the last batch I made.

Wayne- ooohhhh


----------



## Tugboater78

JayT I was the same

bah was a wall of text how bout some shavings instead..

edit again, my phone just reminded me that posting pictures from it is a lesson in futility


----------



## Tugboater78

some shavings of different woods, Ash, Maple, Walnut, Cherry, Red Oak. Spent friday trying to make hangers for some of my tools with scraps/pallet wood


----------



## Wally331

I finished up my rabbet plane today and then tried it out on some oak along with my no6 round. Made some nice little cove moulding. The plane turned out pretty well, I'm going to order a few rabbet plane blades that are a little thicker and make a few more.


----------



## WhoMe

Justin, I just tried the pic from phone thing yesterday, you aren't kidding about futility.

Red, now that its a work of art. Lemme guess, $15 at a garage sale… )
I have not had good luck with stropping but then I have only experimented with it half-a$$ed. Instead of spending money, I have tried the dried swarf from my 6k stone on some plywood to see what it is about -as a cheap experiment. Sometimes,I think it works and other times, I think it makes it worse.

Overall, I think my sharpening system and techniques need an overhaul. Sandpaper for initial bevels, (2"x6")1k and then 6k water stones for sharpening, then trying stropping off and on. Time to do some research.


----------



## WhoMe

Walt, nice. Since you are making those, what is the idea behind the shape of the wedge that is sticking out of the plane? I always wondered if that bulb shape was decorative.


----------



## Tugboater78

all i use for my sharpening is fine and extra fine diamond plate, with and without a cheapo guide, followed by about 30 licks on the strop Red sent me. seems to do well.


----------



## Mosquito

Wally, that thing is sweet… I want to get into making side escapements, but I feel I've got a ways to go before I try something like that…


----------



## donwilwol

WhoMe, I've read the bulb design is for removal. Its a place to grab to pull the wedge out. Its also a place to tap under if its being even more stuborn on its way out.

Wally, its looking good!!


----------



## DanKrager

WhoMe, I use DMT flat plates to their finest grit "extra, extra fine" and then strop either on plain saddle grade leather or a loaded (micro grain chromium, the green stuff) leather on glass plate. Since I have a Tormek, I occasionally use the honing wheels there, especially for gouges and shapes. As I'm stropping, I can feel the hairs getting ready to leave, and all I have to do is point the blade at them and they run away to jump clear.

I'm torn about the benefit effort ratio of a micro bevel, not being able to detect any differences with and without, given the same cutting angle in each situation. 
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, that plane is just too pretty to use! I have a display case for it if you would just send it over.
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh guys, should have stated….not my plane. Just one I'm drooling on. It's Derek Cohen's. That silly guy from Perth.


----------



## Mosquito

Here's the #10 I picked up earlier… Needs a little work, but not broken


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, looks like a fine plane! What's going on with the knob, as in, where's the slotted bolt head?


----------



## DanKrager

I guess all these years I've misunderstood what highly figured cherry is. Easy, Stef!










I was sawing up some cherry root for a few plane knobs, and this fell out! Here is the knob I found in the piece next to "her".









...and mounted on its recipient. I just like cherry knobs.









DanK


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, congrat's on the #10. Its one that's still alluded me.

Dan, that is some fine cherry.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, how wide is that cherry?


----------



## DanKrager

TOF, I think it is about 4 inches wide at the top. Why?
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

It looked like a HUGE resaw :0) thought maybe you had a wood miser!


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, I was so engrossed in posting that I almost missed your #10! Congratulations on that find. It will be lookin' pretty spiffy after the Yodarizing treatment. If I didn't have this wooden skew panel plane I would be jealous. Still am a little bit because I don't have all the wooden plane parts.
SpellChecker, I hate your shirt.
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Nope, just this:









DanK


----------



## Mosquito

I'm happy, I figured I'd throw a bid out, just in case, and won.

Smitty, it is missing the brash slotted screw cap, and just has a metal nut inside the tote. I can get it out, and have a replacement already, so I'll swap them out once I get it cleaned up.


----------



## theoldfart

just can't stand brash slots, hussies:0)


----------



## john2005

Mos, you bastard! I was bidding on that! Unless you didn't get it from fleabay then I take back the bastard comment. I have no dire need for a #10, but they call to me like sirens. Ah, someday. Nice job man


----------



## planepassion

Mos, very nice pickup with the #10. I know it will clean up nicely into a great user when you're done with it. Can't wait to hear your impressions of it in use.


----------



## mochoa

Hey guys check out this plow plane on etsy, seems like a good deal: at $33.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/153083752/vintage-marples-rebate-plane-with-3?ref=sr_gallery_14&ga_search_query=woodworking+plane&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=3&ga_search_type=all


----------



## WayneC

It is a record 040 clone. Good collector item. The Record 043 is a similar but improved version.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah its listed as Marples, seems like a pretty cool little user.


----------



## Mosquito

lol sorry John, I did get it on eBay. They had it listed as a "no name" and I threw a bid out there and just let it sit for a few days until the auction ended

-

Mauricio the shipping is almost $14, since it ships from the UK. That starts to make it less attractive, but still a pretty interesting deal… I've been thinking about trying to pick something like that up…

I wonder why Stanley never made them here in the US, when Record made a bunch of smaller plows?


----------



## mochoa

How about a Stanley tie clip? Looks like a #62.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/153756389/tie-clip-stanley-tool-wood-plane?ref=sr_gallery_26&ga_search_query=woodworking+plane&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=3&ga_search_type=all


----------



## Mosquito

lol the bottom makes it look like a surfoam plane, but still kinda interesting


----------



## WhoMe

Dan, that figured cherry looks like Edvard Munch's painting 'The Scream' influence on the Venus de Milo torso. 
Nice looking cherry knobs. Id leave that 71 that way. Then you could say it came from Dr. Doolittle's workshop. 

Mos, don't take forever rehabbing that #10 like I am with mine.between the two jobs, school, one project going to finish tomorrow and one I need to start, and several planes ahead of the 10 in the rehab Que, I'm thinking early next year before mine is done. Then it will be learning how to set it up properly and use it. That will be the fun part.


----------



## Bertha

posting to get to the bottom.
What's going on in here?


----------



## LukieB

Big Al!, We're still doing the same stuff we been doing. Question is…..what's going on with you?


----------



## chrisstef

Wonder what the count was on how many posts you were back Al. Far too many IMO.


----------



## WhoMe

Well look what the cat dragged in….
Come on in, stay a while and post a bit. You will find we all are a bunch of friendly folks here…..


----------



## Mosquito

heh, Mike, I'm afraid mine may not be a whole lot better… I'm going to hopefully get to it soon, though. Going to try to finish cleaning them all up by the end of the year (I have several in the queue as well), but we'll see…

-

Good to see you Al! You should drop by more often… then you could READ the thread, instead of just posting to get to the bottom ;-) (not that he'll likely see this anyway…)

-

Anyone want a bullnose base for a #45 lol? It seems I just won an auction for a Bullnose, and pair of #10 hollow and round bases, with irons, for just a shade over $100 shipped


----------



## WayneC

Hey Al. Come back to the fray.


----------



## SamuelP

I might do a general posting on this, but…

It looks like I will be transferring down south, back home to Fla.

Any suggestions on moving a decent sized tool collection? Packing?. I will be doing to moving. Probably a mixture PODs and uhaul.


----------



## ITnerd

hey Sam - congrats on getting back to sunny weather. I had thought I was moving a couple years back, and I used the following stuff:

*Quantum Storage Heavy Duty Attached Top Containers* - You can find these at various online places in different sizes. They are not cheap, but they stack and can be locked/ziptied much better than the cheapo ones you find. If you're going to be keeping anything in storage once you get to Florida, they are a worthy one time investment. They are not waterproof, but I just bagged the stacks of 4 containers with a poly painting sheet.

*VCI Sheets* - I got a box of Vapor Corrosion Inhibitor sheets from U-line. I wrapped all the metal stuff in this. As a note, be careful, they can leave marks on some types of wood, I had an old boxwood plow plane that got some weird markings on it from these. I don't know how long they last, but let me know if you want me to send a stack your way - they're still in the box.

*silica packs *- I got some in Aluminum containers that can be dried and re-used in your oven. I put one of these in each container.

*Bubble wrap* - I got 2 sizes, the really small bubbles for individual tools, and the big bubbles to line the boxes and separate different layers. I got them in the perforated rolls from U-line, a huge timesaver. I also used sheets of cardboard in between layers to prevent damage.

On a side note, make sure you price around those POD type services, I got big differences in estimates from the different companies.

And my humble suggestion - use Penske or someone other than U-Haul for the truck. Uhaul's fine print/reservation system doesn't actually guarantee you the truck you request, which has screwed me both the last 2 times someone in my family used them. Saving a few bucks did us no good when we needed a 20+ foot truck, and they gave us a 14…

If you're passing through Atlanta, I can offer beer and food on your journey.


----------



## john2005

Good luck on the move Sam. Last time I move I was young and single. Everything fit in my car then. Now….?

What do you boys know about 55's. What to look for, age, how many thousand pieces should be there? I have an opportunity and don't know if I should take it.


----------



## Mosquito

depending on what the opportunity is I'd say go for it if it's under $100 for sure…

the last page of this manual could help (or scare) you 
http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/comb-planes/55man.pdf


----------



## WayneC

I was going to say ask Mosquito. 

Under $100 and it has a bunch of blades, accessories, parts and is not rusted to heck. ( adding some caveats)

Also, adding the 55 parts breakdown to the thread.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, glad you got the 10's. BUT "Anyone want a bullnose base for a #45 l" neva hoid of it. Pics please.


----------



## Mosquito

Kevin, it was posted a little while ago. Basically attaches to the #45 instead of the fence:
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/709835










I guess technically it's the "nosing" base… but it creates a bullnose on the workpiece


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Some high angle frog action. Alder isn't that hard. But bookmatched, knotty panels can be a tough. Was able to get 'em smooth with no tear out.


----------



## theoldfart

Oh now I get it. Thanks


----------



## donwilwol

*I've got a question for you guys.* I did a buy it now for this set of planes. and to be honest, when I bought them I never even noticed it said 10 available. So I bought them and paid for them. The next day I got a refund and a note that said it was a mistake in listing. So I left neutral feedback. Now the seller want me to take back the neutral feed back. Here is the request.

"Please consider withdrawing your neutral feedback. It is negatively impacting our seller status and seller fees. This was an obvious listing mistake as the quantity available was 25. 25 lots of 5 would mean I have 125 planers. I am just a single small business person and this bad feedback over a mistake will cost me listing position and increase my seller fees. I can not ship what I do not have. Please do reconsider your actions."

Is it just me? I want to say F U a second time.


----------



## CL810

I know zilch about selling on ebay. My question is, can one neutral comment have that significant of an impact?

Are they over concerned?


----------



## terryR

Looks like five planes for sale for $8 + shipping. If a record store can't get their records straight, wtf? I think they might deserve neutral feedback at the BEST…

Anybody have an opinion on this dovetailer by ECE? I see only one review on LJ's, and it mentions a bad mouth.


----------



## DanKrager

It's his turn to pay the "stupid tax".
DanK


----------



## JustJoe

Don I'd leave the feedback. The guys got over 9,000 feedback and if he can't live with one neutral (he's already got two negative) then that's between him and fleabay to work out.
I looked at the listing and I don't understand what happened. Did he have one lot of planes for sale - buyer take all, but somehow he listed it as a dutch auction with a bunch available?


----------



## SamuelP

FU times TWO!

He screwed up he should own it. If I ever screw up on ebay and I am aware of it, I make sure to compensatenand I am ready for whatever feedback I get. Part of doing business.


----------



## donwilwol

CL810, I don't know that either!


----------



## Airframer




----------



## donwilwol

that's about what I figured. Had the message not read like a snot, he may have had a shot.


----------



## ShaneA

Honest feedback is honest feedback. I hate when people want you fill out surveys and ratings and hint/expect that it should be all five stars. I call them like I see em. They will get over it, heck maybe next time they will pay better attention and do a better job. Just sayin'


----------



## WayneC

It is what it is. Rate em based on what he did.


----------



## john2005

Erics got it right


----------



## JayT

You were in the right, Don. If a seller screws up the listing, then they should be able to accept the consequences. If they want positive feedback, then find five block planes and ship them, just like the listing says.


----------



## donwilwol

did you look at he knuckle in that listing. I've never seen one like it.


----------



## JayT

I didn't look that close at first, that one is unique. The seller might have a hard time finding a lot of similar planes to ship you.


----------



## mochoa

I say Neutral is a fair rating.

In case you folks are not following the plane swap, I wanted to post my submission. I haven't seen any info about how to make these online so it was a challenge. Hope it helps someone else looking to make some.


----------



## terryR

Mauricio, those came out sweet! I was gonna ask where you got a rough set of plans, but never mind! Looks like YOUR project is the plan! 

Way to go!


----------



## 33706

*Don,* Leave the Feedback. Incompetent listers will often beg for a free ride from people they've screwed over.


----------



## 33706

Don,
Looks like this seller is trying to avoid fees by making multiple transactions from a single listing…an eBay no-no.


----------



## WayneC

Also, they have around 10K sales, it is not like they are new to selling stuff one eBay. I agree with Poopie, probably some form of manipulation of the system.


----------



## GMatheson

I picked this no80 up last week. I gave it a little cleanup and thought that I should take a look to see if I could figure out how old it is. My quick search doesn't show a lot of information so I thought I'd bring my query to the professionals.


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm the rule & level logo combined with the v logo iron should make it the 20's if im not mistaken. Sweet score.


----------



## WayneC

The scraper looks great. Perhaps earlier?

I saw this link posted in another thread. The PDF book is a *must download.* Lots of great plane and tool making info.

http://woodbyhand.blogspot.com/2012/04/how-to-make-woodwork-tools-charles-h.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

v-logo is the teens, curved logo on the flat bar is earlier than that. But it's not the first model (1898), so maybe 1910 as my WAG.


----------



## chrisstef

^ sweet.


----------



## mochoa

Terry did you see the link to the book Topomax posted? Its from charles Haywards old book. The book is free online.


----------



## JustJoe

When I have to choose between two logos or details that came years apart, I go with the one on the tool itself, not the replaceable cutter. Although it happens, it's far more likely that someone lost, ruined, or wore out a cutter than that they lost a piece of the tool itself and had to replace it. 
For those who live and die by John Walter's book, this is one that might shake your faith. He says the #80 was introduced in 1898, and utilizes two patents from 1914. Then he says "Trademark on the tensing bracket or clamp will indicate vintage, Type 1 will have the patent dates." 
Maybe my math is off, but if Stanley produced the first one in 1898, and put a patent date of 1914 on it, then something was wonky in New Britain CT 115 years ago.


----------



## Tim457

Wayne, I agree, that's a fantastic book. It's got plans for planes and my favorite so far is a jig for drilling dead straight, on a brace for example. The direct link to the pdf is here on toolemera.com. Go up one level and you get to http://toolemera.com/bkpdf/ which has a whole listing of free books, some of which also look very good. Haven't read them all yet obviously. The one on joints looks promising.

Ok, just skimmed through them and the majority look interesting for anyone interested in hand tools.


----------



## chrisstef

Joe - there's still plenty of wonky stuff going on in New Britain. Take for example, supposedly, the best hot dogs around from Capitol Lunch.










Stef no likey. Too much wonk in em.


----------



## mochoa

Ah there you go Wayne, thanks for the link.

Tim, did you make that drilling jig?

Stef, those dogs look messy, might be good with mustard.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive had em Maur, theyre no good. You could put anything you want on em but theres something extra wangy in that meat. Its like sweet meat (lol). Theyre just down the road from the Stanley plant in New Britain and probably been around since v logos.

IMO if you want a hot dog up here. You got to Blackie's.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What is tarnation is on that 'dog??


----------



## chrisstef

The first post is some sort of sweet meat concoction that I truly do not care for

The bottom posting appears to have a spicy brown mustard and Blackie's famous hot pepper relish. What you see is called a ripper, its where the natural casing splits and all the delicious hot dog nectar is exposed and sopped up.

Im kind of a hot dog connoisseur. Being on the road a lot I get to try all the little hot dog spots around the state.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, tube steak of your dreams thread?


----------



## donwilwol

god that looks disgusting.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the link, Wayne! Now I can easily copy Maur's planes…yeah, right! LOL

+1 to the food item looking disgusting. Hot dogs are for kids who don't realize what's in 'em!


----------



## chrisstef

Terry, you're breakin my heart buddy. Have you been offered only ballparks and Hebrew nationals all your life? You gotta treat yourself to a gourmet dog with natural casing buddy. You come up to CT and ill hook you right on up with a good frank with some homemade hot pepper relish. Ill change your tune brother.


----------



## shampeon

Don, leave the feedback. You're not responsible for ameliorating his ******************** up. All the sad-story talk of being a struggling small business and fees and whatnot is just irrelevant noise, and a tactic that dishonest people use to get out of the consequences of being dishonest.


----------



## terryR

Stef, I just don't know, bro…I have natural casings in the 'fridge…sheep gut! 

And, I grew up on a farm, don't remember any parts of critters shaped like a hot dog I want in my mouth!


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Terry. Whatcha doin with the sheep gut? Seems odd to me that youll have sheep guts in your fridge but will deny a hot dog. Farm thing I guess


----------



## donwilwol

I like he ballparks and Hebrew nationals. Maybe even the one buried in that dog puke above, but I'm a little curious about the sheep guys myself. I've never knowingly had them in my fridge.


----------



## WayneC

I'm not sure that there are any of us (short of Al) comfortable enough with our masculinity to open up a "Tube Steak of your dreams thread". Just sayin.


----------



## bandit571

Question for the Sargent Gurus:

Just won a sargent jack plane. When did Sargent put their name on a raised boss behind the front knob? I know the Fultons did it that way, did not know IF Sargent itself did. Face of the frog is just like a Stanley one….flat. It will be here maybe next monday, or so….


----------



## donwilwol

Sargent did with the vbm


----------



## terryR

Stef, et al, I have sheep gut for wrapping arrowheads to wooden shafts, of course! LOL. Just wrap it wet and it dries and skrinks to fit. Awesome stuff. Got it from a sausage making website, so that's it real purpose! It's already bow season here…can't run out of casings if ya like sausage.


----------



## SamuelP

Tube steak thread…made me giggle.

Anyone know a resource for ohio or union planes? Waiting on an 05 1/4. Have not seen much on them.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for bringin things back around Sam. I tend to wander.


----------



## Tim457

No, not yet Maur. I just saw the book today. And with the amount of shop time I get, it may not be soon that I make it. It still only guides in one direction at a time so it still takes some skill to operate, but it seems like it would help a lot.


----------



## donwilwol

Sam, some Ohio Tool links here.

If you find good info I don't have let me know.

AND, a 05 1/4. Now that's cool.


----------



## SamuelP

Thanks Don.

I know I paid too much, but I was surprised to find it here.

Do you see it? I like ebay posts like this.

I like a couple of the other planes, but the Sheltons and such will go to whoever wants to pay shipping.


----------



## SamuelP

double post


----------



## donwilwol

I see it. And is it me or does it look bigger than the #5 next to it? And is it corrugated?


----------



## SamuelP

I think it is both. Might be a miss-marked bottom. I found a KK04 in a lot like this a while back. I should be getting it around Friday.


----------



## waho6o9

Motor boating comes to mind


----------



## SamuelP

I saw a forum discussion and someone mentioned that the 04 and 05 came in 1/4's and 1/2's. same length just a little wider. So the 05 1/4 would not be equivalent to the Stanley 5 1/4.

I remembered this restore a while back of an 04 1/4.


----------



## donwilwol

I've seen a 04 1/4. I believe Ohio was the only one to make one. I never heard of or seen a 05 1/4, but that doesn't mean they are not out there. If they are, they are rare. I'll look in my Ohio Catalogs when I get home.


----------



## theoldfart

Don and Company, I just saw a 5 1/4 and a 5 1/2 both Stanley. Any guess on reasonable prices?


----------



## WayneC

Depends on age and condition. Anywhere from $25-$75. Less than $25 is a bargain if they are complete, undamaged and earlier than WW2.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, thanks. Now a second question. What's there advantage? I have 3-8 already. Am I just being a collector?


----------



## LukieB

I agree with wayne…..unless of course the 5-1/4 is corrugated : )

I wouldn't pay more than $60 for a 5-1/4, or more than $75 for a 5-1/2.

Make sure to look em over real good, I always get excited when I find something in the wild, and fail to notice a fatal flaw. My 6 month search for a type 9 #5-1/2 frog comes to mind….


----------



## theoldfart

Lukie, if the 1/4 was a C I'd be doing a Bondo pose in my cycling tights!


----------



## JustJoe

*I have 3-8 already. Am I just being a collector?*
Yes, but you're not alone here.


----------



## WayneC

If you prefer a #3 as a smoother, you might like the 5 1/4 as a user.

If your in the heft and hubris camp some people really prefer the 5 1/2 for smoothing and shooting. Think of it as a big 4 1/2.

With my planes, I use the 5 1/2, the 5 1/4 is more there to complete the set.


----------



## WayneC

Complete the set. God, that makes me sound like a collector. (Getting the jump on Joe)


----------



## racerglen

Enable thyself Wayne, ENABLE !!

;-)


----------



## donwilwol

God, that makes me sound like a collector

What you meant o say was "Oh boy, I'm a collector!"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #5 1/4 can be a spiffy scrub. It's the closest to the #40 in bench planes I've found…


----------



## Mosquito

I also love my #5-1/2 for a smoother. It's my go to plane now for general smoothing. Don't have a 5-1/4 though, so no experience with that


----------



## WayneC

Let me enable all of you….


----------



## theoldfart

Sahweeeeet


----------



## JustJoe

Wayne, what's that little dot on the front of the sole? Is that one of those viewing holes for when you're too lazy to lift the plane, you can just look down through the hole to see if it's smooth enough yet?


----------



## donwilwol

what's that little dot on the front of the sole?

For oil when it starts squeakin!


----------



## WayneC

It is to prove I am not a collector. A collector would never buy this plane.


----------



## bandit571

Daughter got a new place to stay, after her apartment burned down. While sifting through the "junk" in the new basement, found a few little items worth keeping.

Pair of PROTO channel locks
a few wood handled screwdrivers
a NEW in Box multimeter, still in the bag inside the box
an all chrome and orange B&D sabresaw, and it works!

and

a

Stanley

purple flavoured

9-1/2 that just needed a clean up. Price for these? FREE! I even had to walk the five blocks to get to her new place. Just when, year wise, did Stanley go purple/maroon? Knobs are nickel/chrome ones.


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, I think we're going to need stronger evidence!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, not sure of the precise year of the type that is "Cordovan" for the Stanley line because the type studies don't go that high. I've asked the keepers of such info to consider updates, but to no avail.

I do know they're the last ones made in the US.

Hardwood knob and tote, no brass.

Guess is late 60s through mid-70s. But again, that's a guess. Others who know more can revise and extend.

Good score, great save.


----------



## donwilwol

according to rexmill, they stopped making the blue ones in 1967, so it must have been after that, so Smitty's timeframes have to be close.


----------



## bandit571

At least it wasn't a Two-tone one….

That Sargent Jack plane is coming via UPS, should I be worried any? Hoping the fellow packed it like it was fragil….


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne, love the bumpy bottomed plane. I can't tell what number though.


----------



## WayneC

Its a 5 1/4.

Don, do you need to see another drilled plane?


----------



## theoldfart

You think you gotta drilled plane?http://www.ebay.com/itm/1922-Stanley-Bedrock-5-1-2-Wood-Plane-Type-6b-Original-Blade-Nice-Tool-/251362738848?pt=US_Hand_Tools&hash=item3a866302a0


----------



## WayneC

Wow. That is a hole


----------



## JustJoe

The seller mentions the broken tip on the tote, but for the big gaping hole in the sole he says "use the zoom" Or maybe that big chunk missing is what he's talking about when he says:

The body has *some age pits* but it's around 90 years old and is fine for its age I think.


----------



## theoldfart

Pits? More like chasm.


----------



## WayneC

Hack handplane video.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/tool-guide/video/handplane-tune-up-tips.aspx


----------



## waho6o9

Nice video Wayne thanks.


----------



## CL810




----------



## WayneC

Ha, who needs power tools.


----------



## ShaneA

^great pic!


----------



## WayneC

Wow. Check out this beauty. All yours for $40 plus shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Planer-1910-/221303658558?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3386b9d83e


----------



## ShaneA

Meh…it will buff out. Lol


----------



## WayneC

The handle is a little rough.


----------



## JustJoe

That's gotta be a joke, nobody can be that ignorant.


----------



## ShaneA

Those are usually "marketed" as rare chisel planes. Seen a few actually sell for above realistic expectations too.


----------



## WayneC

A fool born every minute…


----------



## WayneC

An incomplete 444 in rough shape.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-444-Dovetail-Plane-Incomplete-/161127822238?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2583f7739e


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne, I SOOOOOO want to pm that seller of that 'rare chisel plane' and ask if they know that they are trying to sell a piece of junk….

I forgot who is into the braces.. Here is one, a Keen Kutter corner brace. 
Yea, I know it is a plane thread but I'm too lazy to look for the drill and brace thread…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anyone looking for a shoulder plane…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-LOT-OF-VINTAGE-MISC-WOODWORKING-PLANE-PARTS-/171152131102?pt=US_Hand_Tools&hash=item27d976441e


----------



## chrisstef

Dats good deal there Smitty ^


----------



## WayneC

Another eBay shoulder plane. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bridge-City-Foxtail-Shoulder-Plane-CT-14-/171153348594?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d988d7f2


----------



## bandit571

Box arrived today, via UPS Brownmobile
Lots of bubble wrap inside, good sign
inside the bubble stuff was a Sargent no. 414c At least that what was on the iron, and the base casting. Lever cap just said "SARGENT". There is a just barely seeable 414 in front of the CRACKED tote. Sargent is on a boss behind a loose knob. iron has a "Sargent" above a "No. 414" and some address in CT.

Rusty brown in colour, may have to return to a black and chrome look? Iron even has a slight camber in it.

Might just be worth the $12 I spent on it, total….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Wow, that lot w/ the shoulder plane went for $20.50! Somebody is gonna be very happy, indeed.


----------



## TerryDowning

I meant to circle back on that and put in a bid.

Darn work thing getting in the way.


----------



## TerryDowning

45 vs 55

What are the main differences?
What is a fair price on a complete 55?


----------



## theoldfart

Ask the mosquito


----------



## WayneC

I got all 4 boxes of 55 blades for $100 and thought it was a good deal. The boxes were in great shape and all 4 had the same owners name on them. I still am looking for a plane and other parts.


----------



## TerryDowning

I think I found the differences at sawmillcreek and at Joe Zimmer's antique tools

Seems like either of these are out of my price range for now. Guess I still have to use my fancy router with a tail for a while.


----------



## WayneC

I have a 90 I believe. Like the #78, I have never liked the Stanley Bull Nosed Rabbet planes (90, 92, 93, 94). Not sure if it the nickle plating or what. They just do not appeal to me. (I had to go the LN route here, though I hear great things about LV shoulder planes.)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #90 is indeed a bull nose, as is the #75. The #78 has a second iron position that makes it 'bull,' but the #92 and #93 aren't bull nosed. Chisel capable, yes, but not bull.

That said, I'd take a LN version of any / all without issue too.


----------



## WayneC

I should have said Stanley Rabbet planes.


----------



## TerryDowning

I like my little 90 and use it often. It's the old small shoulder type plane I have currently.

Mine was so badly rusted that I wound up removing all of the nickel plating

This is before. I don't have an after pic.


----------



## SamuelP

Thanks for the heads up on that one smitty. I put in a bid for $21 and did not think I had a chance.


----------



## chrisstef

Winner winner chicken dinner ^


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Outstanding, Sam!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## JustJoe

This was posted on a machinist forum, I don't know why. I also don't know what the seller is doing, but I'm thinking it's maybe peyote.


----------



## john2005

I wanna see it go!


----------



## Mosquito

for the record, I like my #45 a lot, but haven't had a chance to use my #55 yet. But I'd start with a #45, as they're cheaper, and easier to setup.

Also, good deal for anyone who wants to make their own irons:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-wood-planes-/380753561181?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a6ae465d


----------



## WayneC

Check this out…

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/53989#reply-713868


----------



## bandit571

Took the newest sargent plane apart for a good cleaning. Base has a raised boss, with Sargent on it. Between the frog and the tote (now glued up) there is the numbers 414. Iron also has sargent, No. 414 and an address.

The underside of the lever cap has two center ribs. It also has the number 409 stamped in it.

Frog also has 409 stamp. The brass (almost gone) plated wheel(now a shiny steel flavour) has right hand threads. Frog and the iron seem a bit narrow for the plane, @ 1-7/8". Frog base has three "lands" for the frog to slide on, with two round spots for the two bolts to go.

Might be like the Sargent block planes, in that one lever cap/ frog for several different planes? Lever cap is almost plain, just has Sargent inside a square area. The "S" almost looks like an "8".

japanning is about 50% left.

Might have been a good deal @ $12, with free ship????


----------



## WayneC

Sounds like a good one Bandit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OMG, Wayne, that #52 in box is delicious… Wow…


----------



## WayneC

It is pretty sweet Smitty. Glad it is in the hands of a LJ.

Just saw this on eBay. Not seen one of these before.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mitor-Plough-Rebate-Plane-With-Cutters-/190932638900?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item2c7478dcb4


----------



## WhoMe

Saw a type 9 #7 smooth bottom for$75. Had the top horn of the handle broken off too.was thinking of offering $40 but Didn't even bother to counter offer. Was thinking maybe could repair the handle, clean it up and eBay it for a profit but figured, not worth the hassle in the end, even if they took the offer.
Also saw a 45° mitre vise with the wooden screw for tightening for$ 75. Not a bad deal as it was in great shape.but passed anyway. Sorry no pics.


----------



## john2005

Currently frustrated with the pic thing. Seems I have no techy skills.





































I know it isn't much, but I have been wanting a #8 for awhile. Its a little rough. Especially the cap. I think someone was breaking rocks with it. The adjuster knob has a bend but I'll either bring it around or swap it out. All in time










Also a Chaplin Improved. I'm a sucker for a bumpy bottom


----------



## mochoa

I have a question for you guys on how to best spend some money. I realize that asking the question here introduces a lot of bias into the answer but here goes.

The wifey and I just had a big wedding anniversary. I of course got her something she already had so she is going to return it for something else. She got me something expensive that I wasn't so excited about, but since she is returning hers I get to return mine too! No hurt feelings which is great.

So, here are the choices from my tool want list (put your hybrid WW hat on for a moment):
-Used power jointer
-Dust collector (I'd prefer to buy this used also) 
-Something Lie-Nielsen (Low Angle Smoother, Skew block plane with fence)

The power tools are higher on my priority list but? The LN is something that will last forever and would be an heirloom piece. And its an anniversary gift so it should be something new.

No brainer right? Ok then, so which LN toy would you buy with ~$300?


----------



## donwilwol

If you don't currently have a dust collector, that would be my suggestion. But if its an LN it would be the #164


----------



## ShaneA

What is the current DC situation Mauricio? Jointers are nice on bigger/production type jobs, but you can probably handle most that with planes. The LN would be sweet, but probably redundant…not that that is the worst thing to happen. DC is even somewhat a health upgrade too.


----------



## mochoa

Oh I have a shop vac that handles most of my needs and I keep the garage doors open with a blower/air cleaner evacuating dust, I was just looking to upgrade, maybe one of those rockler dust right deals.

I have gotten good at jointing by hand which is why I have held out for this long.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree with Shane. I hardly ever use my jointer unless I've got a stack of stuff off the sawmill to do. If I didn't have the sawmill I doubt it would ever get turned on.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for the input guys, I don't know why I keep having to talk myself out of the jointer. I actually kind of enjoy jointing by hand now. I would also dread the amount of floor space it would take. I'm scratching it off of my list.


----------



## DanKrager

I agree with the above pointing away from a power jointer. I don't even own one, and have no desire for one either. I'd lean toward the skew block plane myself because I can relate to the skew part, I guess.
DanK


----------



## lysdexic

I am happy to have a power jointer and planer. These pretty much necessitate a dust collector. If you see yourself going down that path, then those three work as a team.

Something from LN is always nice. What to select depends on what you have.

I agree with Don. The LN #164 is a handsome plane.


----------



## mochoa

A planner I wouldn't live without. I can take the twist out of a board with the planes but then it goes through the planner.

Paul Sellers blogged about the Veritas LA smoother recently which got me wanting one. That one has some nice features but the LN is so damn sexy.

The skewed block would be nice to but I would use the smoother more.


----------



## chrisstef

I like my jointer. A lot. Ive got zero dust collection to it currently but wear a respirator and run the ambient air filter when im using it. I tend to get a bit of a bevel when jointing by hand. All though i enjoy the hand work if im looking for utter precision in the case of a glue up, im all powered jointer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's interesting that a lot of you guys don't use power jointers much. I joint by hand when I feel like it, or when it makes more sense. But I prep my stock as I go, so there are few shop days the the power jointer doesn't get turned on at least once.

Maur- food for thought on a DC. I have an entry level 1hp jet. Really just an overpowered shop vac. It probably could handle a little piping, but I don't want to bother. I have a long hose and this quick connect setup from rockler. I don't move the hose around every time I move machines, but I can move the hose and clean out the dust resevouir any time I want. 
Last thing, I used just have a shop vac with an adapter for my power jointer. It works fine, just fills up fast. Don't know if my rambles help any. Whenever I get paid for a commission and have some "fun money," I run into the same predicament. And those LNs just call to me in my sleep. And I have yet to regret a single LN purchase


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Careful with the LN #164. Get it and you'll ignore most of your other smoothers…


----------



## shampeon

A big wedding anniversary should be commemorated with something special. Used jointers and dust collectors aren't special. Go LN.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Careful with the LN #164. Get it and you'll ignore most of your other smoothers…

That's what happening to me with all of my LN planes. Well, all but my 604 the jack planes. I still think it would be a waste of money to buy an LN jack plane.


----------



## mochoa

Red & Stef, thanks for the diversity of perspective you bring.

Shamp, I agree, I like my powertools used so I think I'm gonna go LN. Its like jewelry for men!

Scott you have the verita version don't you?

Smitty fortunately that's only one plane, my #4 which is my most used plane, the 164 I would set for a higher angle.

Red, agree, why go high end for a plane meant for rough work.


----------



## lysdexic

Veritas version of what? The #164? Nope. I don't have a LA smoother.

I ordered the Veritas LA smoother and actually had it in my shop. I sent it back.


----------



## CL810

Maur, on the DC front the HF one does a really good job for most hobbyist shops. The HF DC, like any with a bag filter, needs to be beefed up with 1micron filter and cyclone separator. On the Lee valley side of things don't forget that they have a seconds sale right after thanksgiving that is great. I really like my Veritas LA BU smoother.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Also Maur, I've been getting my LN stuff from craftsmanstudio.com of late. Sometimes their availability is better, and they have free shipping.

Guess I'm not the only one who sent back a Veritas BU plane. What didn't you like about it Scotty?


----------



## mochoa

CL thanks for the tips on DCs. Ill save those tips for when I get around to upgrading.

Thanks for the tip Red, ill check them out.

Scott I thought it was. BU jointer you sent back.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I sent back the BU jointer. I thought the oval-shaped sole was a crappy design.


----------



## mochoa

I dont the LN BU Smoother come with an O1 or A2 iron?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It'll come with an A2 unless you specify. Actually LN's A2 irons are the only A2 irons I like.

I know. You guys think I'm the LN poster boy anyway. So I don't care Do you have any LN planes as of yet Maur?


----------



## Taopants

Great thread!


----------



## WayneC

+1 on the Craftsman Studio recommendation. Shoulder planes from LV or LN would also be worth a look depending on what you have.


----------



## terryR

I think I've made vertical progress on the slippery slope this month…although hangin' with this group I honestly can't tell if I'm headed up or down! LOL But, I've officially reached the point in my life where my friends give me the rusty planes they find in the attic, free! "Here, Terry, I'm not sure what this, but I think you're the only person I know who knows what to do with it."

Got a lil Shelton block and most of a cordovan 60 1/2 this month…without hunting…

And, just so Red doesn't feel alone…I just ordered an *LN164*. cherry instead of the $75 cocobolo, although I spent $33 on 2 day UPS! couldn't resist.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, congrats in advance!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Sinful pornography….dang you


----------



## terryR

awesome, Smitty!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Heh heh heh…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I got a hundred more pics just like it, too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I need a cold shower….lol

Funny thing, I won't allow myself to order an LN with cocobolo. Because the OCD collector in me would want to change them all.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice Terry, I agree with the idea that it's tough to say wether you are going uphill or downhill. Throwing in the extra cheddar for 2 day, may push the scale further though. Congrats either way.


----------



## lysdexic

Rojo said: "Funny thing, I won't allow myself to order an LN with cocobolo. Because the OCD collector in me would want to change them all."

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## mochoa

Red, don't you use oil stones? I'm surprised you like A2, whats different about theirs?

The only LN thing I own right now is the DT saw which is sweet. You forget all about how much you paid when you get to hold one of theirs tools, so nice….

Good call Wayne, I think I'm set for the moment on shoulder planes though, at least I haven't felt the need for anything bigger than my SW 92.

Terry. LOL, I got a laugh out of seeing your post, it didn't take much for you to break down and pull the trigger, Congrats!

Smitty, that is one sexy plane man, do you have it set to a higher angle or just standard? I may go over to Highland Woodworking today and give one a test spin.

The Cocobolo is so friggin' nice but that is steep, I'm going to have to think about that.


----------



## terryR

Mauricio, I agree 100% about the feel of LN tools in my hands…sweet. Do their tools make my dovetails better? IMO, YES! It's such a pleasure to own one of their tools, I feel it pushes me to slow down and strive for perfection.

The OCD in me wants to upgrade all my users to LN's…THEN shape cocobolo totes from my shop's stock.


----------



## HarveyDunn

Hello all,

The "handplane of my dreams" is a simple working set as inexpensively as possible!

JayT suggested I post this here: I wanted it to be a new post but it appears that new users like myself are not being allowed to start new threads. So here goes:

I am setting up a small hand-tools-only workspace for making keepsake boxes and other small scale items. I'm looking for a way to mill/squareup/thickness lumber. Following the Christopher Schwarz guidance, I'm looking to get a coarse, medium and fine plane. And I want to do it as cost-effectively as possible.

Plan A: buy a vintage 5 (coarse), a vintage 6 or 7 (medium) and a vintage 3 or 4 (fine) from eBay. Cost somewhere between $150 to $200. No real way to tell what I'll be getting. Note: I live in Albuquerque and do not know of any local opportunities to buy vintage tools in person.

Plan B: buy those three planes from a antique tool dealer who promises to deliver 3 units that are suitable for use (flat soles, no major rust, no missing parts, all pre-1950 models). Cost $240.

Plan C: buy a new #5 from Woodriver and get three blades. Camber one significantly (coarse), camber one slightly (medium), and camber one just a tiny bit (fine). Cost $205 normally, currently on sale. But do I also have to buy a grinding wheel? Or an I produce the necessary cambers using sandpaper (which is is how I am going to sharpen, for now at least).

Plan D: follow the advice of FWW magazine from Jan 11 and get a LN #62 Low Angle Jack and three blades. One toothed (coarse), one ground at 33 deg (medium) and one ground at 43 deg (fine). Cost $375. Incidentally, they recommend a 4th blade as well, which is left at that standard 25 deg bevel, for shooting endgrain. That's another $40. And it is a function I haven't covered in Plans A-thru-C, but do need to get this covered as well.

Anyone have any thoughts?

*EDIT*: At present I am focusing all my thoughts about vintage planes on Stanley models, because I understand that they are the most reliable brand. Is there another vintage brand I could consider as well that might be less expensive? Would all the advice about how to "tune" or "fettle" a vintage Stanley bench plane apply to that brand as well?


----------



## Ripthorn

If you take a look at Don W's website, I bet you could get your three planes in guaranteed working order for relatively inexpensive. You should check him out, I think it's timetestedtools. Plug it into google and it should get you there. He is one of the regulars around here and you'd be hard pressed to find a better vendor.


----------



## bandit571

You will find that one plane will NOT do it all. A jack will do a lot of things, but not everything. You'll find a jack will be either too long for some things, or too short for others. Mine run from a few #3 sized planes up to a #6c iron body plane, and a 24" long wood bodied plane. I do use a jack plane a lot, BUT, the smaller ones are always on hand. They can get inti areas that a jack can't, or a jack would just skip over.

Note: the MOST I paid for any of the planes I bought was about $30.


----------



## Mosquito

Link to Don's website, previously mentioned:
http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale-2/

Also, you may not need a grinding wheel, depending on what you end up getting, but you will definitely need to figure out some sort of sharpening regiment. Starting out with "scary sharp" by using sandpaper on plate glass or some other piece of perfectly flat surface works for a while, but if you intend to really get into it longer term, buying some other form of sharpening is the way to go, as sand paper adds up quickly.

What rough dimensions were you thinking for the pieces? #3 and #6 may be a better combination if the pieces are small.


----------



## terryR

+1 to DonW being a great source for vintage tools! I've purchased several, and will continue to do so. I would say a no.3, 5, and 7 handplane would let you do a lot.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't want to add too much confusion to the mix, but I honestly haven't used my #7 since I built the sewing table for my Fiance almost a year ago… But most of what I build is smaller, and I do have my big maple jointer now too. Not sure if I use it because I have to use a long jointer, or if I use it because it's awesome lol


----------



## Tim457

Plan E. Buy those three planes from an LJ. Someone may have one ready right now, and Don W and Dave are two guys that regularly buy and sell tools for good prices. Other LJ's here do it sometimes too. Ask those guys what they have.

You may also want the low angle jack or smoother for difficult grain and end grain (Veritas has them too) but that isn't cheap as you noticed. If you do want to spend the coin, one way to do it is to buy the low angle smoother from Lie Nielsen or Veritas and a regular jack and jointer from an LJ.


----------



## WayneC

I suggest trying several smoothers to see what fits. Some people like small and light, medium would be a 4 and heavy would be 4 1/2 or 5 1/2. 4 1/2 does not usually fit the lowest cost option.


----------



## WayneC

If you could joint with a 45 you would, just sayin… lol


----------



## mochoa

Harvey, don't discount one of these for your course option. I got it for $5 and I still love using it for removing a lot of wood fast:









Use the money you saved to buy your first diamond stone. EZE Laps on amazon are $35 with free shipping.

If I could only have two planes besides that would be my #4(fine) and #5 1/2 (medium & Jointing).


----------



## HarveyDunn

Mauricio, what is it?


----------



## WayneC

A question for Harvey. Do you have a powered Jointer and/or planer. That could influence your decisions if you do.

I would also add a low angle block plane (e.g. 60 1/2 or 65) to your list.


----------



## mochoa

I think it's considered a Fore Plane. Got it on Ebay. It was in decrepit state but I just filled the cracks with saw dust and glue, repaired the horn on the tote, stained it to match and then soaked the whole thing in BLO. It works great.


----------



## HarveyDunn

No, Wayne: no power tools at all. Except for the lightbulbs and the vacuum cleaner. I'm using a spare room inside the house and so both noise and sawdust have to be kept to a minimum. Plus, it makes me happy.

What do I use the LA block plane for - Is that how I "shoot" endgrain?


----------



## HarveyDunn

That's interesting, Maruicio, but I wouldn't know how how to know if any parts are missing or if the blade is in correctly, etc. Basically, too inexperienced to know how to diagnose and then fix what is wrong.


----------



## WayneC

Block planes are used on small work pieces. They can be used to shoot end grain on small pieces. Ease edges and such. Below is a LN 60 1/2 and a Stanley 65 so you can see what I am referring to.










For the record, you can use a #5 or # 5 1/2 to shoot end grain.


----------



## CFrye

Harvey, a little over 3 months ago I was in your shoes. Then I joined the 2013 Plane Swap and learned! Plan F: Make your own!


----------



## mochoa

Dont let that scare you; it has fewer parts than a #5. Wide open mouth, the sole doesn't need to be flat, it's a very simple tool. Once the blade is set to depth it stayed there for about a year before I re-sharpen it.

#5's are great dont get me wrong, I have one and use it. This is just my cheapskate option.

Also, food for thought, I think it is Garet Hack in his hand plane book that advocates for using old smoothers with a cambered iron as a scrub plane.


----------



## mochoa

Good point Candy, buy a #4 and use it to make your own jack plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks for the plugs guys. I'm on my phone so links are difficult but Nice Ash planes by Rhett are another option. Not the cheap skate option but not LN prices either.


----------



## JayT

Harvey,

As Mos mentioned, if you are doing small scale projects, then a #7 sized jointer is overkill. Also, don't discount brands besides Stanley. Many are made just as well and generally cost a bit less than an equivalent Stanley. You either need to know what to look for or buy from someone who does, but they can give great value. Millers Falls, Sargent, Keen Kutter, and a plethora of other brands made good quality planes or had them made by one of the big manufacturers (for instance, most Keen Kutter planes were actually made by Stanley, but you can find them for 10-20% lower prices)

Edit: Actually, I have a very nice Millers Falls smoother (same size as a Stanley #4) that is yours at no cost in order to get you started. PM me your address and you'll have it a few days later.


----------



## WayneC

You can add Union and Ohio to JayT's brand list.


----------



## donwilwol

And don't forget the older craftsman, Stanley made seigleys, gages, Wards Masters.


----------



## CL810

Paying it forward - I like it!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur, I have not modifed the primary angle of the LN's #164 iron.


----------



## dbray45

I am told by LN that my bronze #2 will finally be here today. That will finish my hand planes for a while, will have #1 - 5 (no 1/2 sizes) and a 7, no more room.


----------



## WayneC

Photos David…


----------



## dbray45

Not yet


----------



## WayneC

When it arrives is what I meant.


----------



## TerryDowning

Work on the planter and wall got me this sweet little MF 75 and this MF 22

Both should be here this week.

I lost out on a nice Stanley 45 though (Too slow)
And a very nice MF 10 (4 1/2) (Too cheap)

Harvey, welcome to the forum. I have a personal preference for Millers Falls, Nice performing tools generally less cost than Stanley's and readily available especially the #9 smoother (Stanley #4 equal) and the MF 14 Jack (Stanley #5 equal)


----------



## HarveyDunn

Thanks Terry. Is there a resource you can point me to that cross references Miller Falls numbers with Stanley numbers?


----------



## donwilwol

references Miller Falls numbers with Stanley numbers?

http://oldtoolheaven.com/bench/benchtable.htm


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Harvey, the MF numbers for bench planes is the length of the sole, in inches (in general).


----------



## SamuelP

Here is a nice low-angle. Not too many around it looks like.


----------



## donwilwol

oh my Sam, that is purdy!!


----------



## WayneC

Sexy. Posting a copy of the image so it stays with the thread.


----------



## SamuelP

Thank you. I cant save pics at work.

I like the lever-cap.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Along with Jay, I still have that UK Stanley no. 7 that would be free to any newbie. It needs cleaned and tuned.


----------



## terryR

Speaking of sexy Low-Angles…I owe Wayne a big THANK YOU for posting that CrafstmanStudio link last week!

LN is currently out of 164's…but CS already has one in the mail for my b-day!

You da man, Wayne.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ahhhh man. Everybody's getting 164's. I feel so left out. Poor, poor, Red


----------



## mochoa

Terry, did you buy my plane you mo fo. lol. Do you know if they had any more or did you get the last one?

I was at Highland Woodworking today and made a bunch of shavings with one. It was pretty cool but they only had the display version to sell. The brass was tarnished and the front knob was unglued where it attaches to the brass. They were giving no discount for the display plane. They said LN would send a replacement knob but still. I cant believe they don't budge on the price.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That is lame. The only LN vendor I've been impressed with is craftsman studio.

Forgot to say Maur, I do use oil stones. And they work ok with LN A2. I think partly because you don't have to take much off A2 to get a new edge. Plus, I hollow grind. Also more efficient imo.

I do have the same question as you Maur. With the BU smoothers, what angle are people sharpening at. I like low angle for end grain. But in most other situations, it causes tearout for me. And I think honing something at 50 degrees is a pain in the arse.


----------



## lysdexic

How did you like the #164 Mauricio?


----------



## mochoa

I liked it ok, it felt pretty good to use but it didn't blow me away. However I don't think I got the best evaluation. There was no wax for the sole there (I was planning SYP), no hammer to adjust the iron laterally and it had the factory grind at 25 degrees. It did leave a nice surface on the wood though.

I think if I got it home it would perform much better, waxed up, the corners of the sole knocked off and a higher bevel angle. I still want one though.

I was blown away by the bronze #4. It was crazy how there was absolutely no slop in the depth adjustment and it was so smooth. The slightest turn in the wheel moved the iron, It was almost too responsive since it was too easy to over adjust.


----------



## mochoa

Red, the hollow grind defiantly makes for much less metal to remove. Nice to know you like the A2, I think I will go or 01 if I have a choice. I would like the idea of A2 if it was a jack.

Yeah for me its all about the high angle. Otherwise I'm not sure what the advantage is to a BU smoother.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Maur- so you do intend to hone it at like 50 degrees to get the high angle? I'd be curious as if that's better that a no4 with a high angle frog. Now I'm just gonna confuse you…lol

I hear ya about he precision of the LN smoother. When people ask, I tell them they can make vintage plane work great for just about every purpose. But if their gonna splurge on one….get a smoother. Imo, LN and LV smoothers are just more precise than vintage(even bedrocks). The sloppy depth adjusters are just one example.


----------



## mochoa

Red, probably but the low angle is just sexier and more versatile since it can be configured in different ways. I'd be curious to try the toothing iron as well.

I played with the 4 1/2 and I didn't think the depth adjustment was as hyper sensitive as the Bronze #4. It felt tight but was easier to adjust because you got that little bit of resistance that makes it easier to dial in and not overshoot the depth you want. The Bronze #4 was just too slick which actually made it hard to adjust in my opinion.


----------



## donwilwol

ohhh…... a no4 with a high angle frog I may have to change my vote!


----------



## WayneC

I need to put a HAF on my list…


----------



## donwilwol

Someone needs to make a high angle frog replacement for vintage stanleys. Pick a type or 2 and go with it.


----------



## WayneC

Square Side bedrocks and something that would fit type 11-14 planes.


----------



## mochoa

Hmm, you like the #4 with a higher frog better? I don't know… with the BU you can experiment with different angles.

Wayne, I know a lot of people like heavy planes but I thought that LN 4.5 was just to big a chunk of iron.

Thats a good idea Don! Carve one out of wood go get a foundry to start making it!


----------



## WayneC

I have a LN 4 and a Bedrock 604 1/2. Not tried the LN 4.5. I was thinking of getting a HAF for my #4.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, it really depends on what you want it for. IMO, A high angle is going to give MUCH better results in hard to plane woods, Period.

But the #164 is cool.


----------



## terryR

Sorry, Maur, I got CraftsmanStudio's only 164! Hey, it's my b-day! YOU can still order one from LN, and wait 2 weeks, though. LOL

Wow, I'd love to visit an LN tool event. I definately plan to upgrade my vintage users to LN as $$ will allow, just because of the accuracy in adjusters, plus I love the A2 steel. +1 to the hollow grind…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Welp Maur, everyone's out of 164's. The plane gods have spoken. Bronzy with HAF it is;-) I love spending other people's money..lol. I go back and forth on whether I'd splurge for the bronze on a no3 or 4.

As I've posted, I have the LN no4-1/2. It came with a 55 degree frog and O1 iron. It'll smooth like a pimp on tough grain. But sometimes I'd rather have a no.4. Pushing this thing with a HAF will give your guns a workout.


----------



## Mosquito

Terry, the only LN tool event I went to, I spent about 10 minutes looking at LN tools, and about 4 hours hanging out at the Mike Siemens school of woodworking booth/bench, doing all kinds of fun stuff. Hand cut molding with hollows and rounds, cutting miters on the molding and using hide glue for the first time, hammer veneering, stringing. It was fun

the LN Tools were pretty too, I guess lol

-

Not sure if I want to start down the LN plane path. I know I'd want to eventually fill out the set, and I'm not sure I want to spend that much on doing so… maybe sometime in the future, who knows.


----------



## terryR

Mos, I'd probably be the same at a tool event. I mean, I love the sexy tools, but I hunger for more knowledge on what to do with them besides just cleaning and sharpening! LOL

Believe me, I'll be single again if I decide on more than 2 LN planes per year! I just hope to fill in the gaps for now, and add a few LA or BU tools to give me more options on wasting wood.


----------



## mochoa

You know I think the Veritas Low Angle Smoother is actually a better plane, it has the set screws and the mouth set screw, lateral adjustment, and its even cheaper! It's just not a very good looking plane…


----------



## mochoa

.... and they can keep their tools in stock! Where can I go try out Veritas planes? The only place I've seen is at WW shows.


----------



## WayneC

Reminds me. I think the Sacramento Woodworking show is this weekend. Used to have both LN and LV at the events. Not seen LN in quite a while.


----------



## lysdexic

You know I think the Veritas Low Angle Smoother is actually a better plane, it has the set screws and the mouth set screw, lateral adjustment, and its even cheaper! It's just not a very good looking plane…

I agree.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Maur, I've had frustrations with LV never having what I want is stock as well (a month wait for dovetail marker?) Quality tools are in demand. They can't abuse the chinese factory workers the way other "toolmakers" can. Their tools are worth the wait.

edit: Ya, truth be told, I still think bedrocks "look" better than any of the new lines. Especially veritas.


----------



## racerglen

Red, LV not in stock ? or LN ?

Been dealing with Lee Valley for over 20 years now and very rarely have I had to wait on restocking issues.


----------



## WayneC

Makes me want to go out to my tool chest, pull out a bedrock and hug it…. lol


----------



## donwilwol

Makes me want to go out to my tool chest, pull out a bedrock and hug it

That made me LOL

I just can't get past the tote style on the LV low angle smoother.


----------



## JayT

No words.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^yes, go hug a bedrock. It does your soul well

racerglen- Must be my dumb luck. In just the past year, LV has been out of dovetail makers, pmv11 no4 iron, imperial marking gauge, and their veritas bench hold down when I tried to order. Sometimes I wait. Sometimes I cancel.

The two times I have actually ordered a plane from LN, there was a small wait each time. 
I've had good luck finding used LNs though. Look at this poor, poor thing I saved


----------



## WayneC

Wow JT, we all need a set of those.

Red, I hate it when good tools don't get cared for properly. I just won a abused bridge city square. Hope it restores as well as your LN did.


----------



## chrisstef

Why was it hiding in a slipper?


----------



## WayneC

I was hoping that was some form of a plane sock. A slipper could explain the the corrosion. (LoL)


----------



## mochoa

Craftsman Studio had one #164 left. I pulled the trigger, should have it in a few days!


----------



## Mosquito

Yes JayT, I love Sauer & Steiner planes. Probably my favorite modern handplanes, based completely off aesthetics. Love those K series.


----------



## Airframer

At least it wasn't a plane croc.. though I am pretty sure Maur has one of those lol.


----------



## theoldfart

:0}


----------



## mochoa

Awe snap. Eric out of left field with the low blow. LOL


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^LOL. Well played Kev. Congrats on the no164 Maur.

Ya, that blockie was just in an LN plane case:









That big haul of used LN stuff had surface rust like that. They all cleaned up well. No patina to worry about on a new tool.


----------



## WayneC

That was my guess but I did do a double take. Does Gucci make those for LN?


----------



## terryR

Love the plane crocs, Kevin! LOL

Congrats, Mauricio, they told me they had one. But, that's all I wanted to hear, so should've expected it from sales. Glad you got a 164, too! We should have enough good photos for a whole calendar page of 164's! 

...still cannot believe all Smitty's photo art comes off a phone…but I got a whole folder of 'em…


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty's got a stalker…...cool


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wayne, the lacquer fumes in my shop might be getting the best of me today.


----------



## dbray45

Well, I finally got my bronze LN #2 yesterday (it was backordered for a few weeks). Took it out of the wrappers and gave it try - nice weight, good clean cut and set it down for just a minute - then the funniest thing happened - it disappeared. Looked all over for it and could not find it (darn aliens or my memory) but it was gone. When I asked my wife if she had seen it, she kind of chuckled and asked if I was talking about my Christmas present. Christmas present???

She told me that it was of no use, I would never find it - and I had better be good.

Wake up call - it is that time of year, you're gonna get something and it disappears without warning.


----------



## mochoa

David, LOL. Your wife has some ninja skills man!

Terry, yeah I'm pretty excited about it. Cant wait to make some shavings with it.

Smitty's photos are responsible for selling a few #164's I'm sure. So who is going to be the first to make their own Cocobolo knobs and totes? The retail price was a little to rich for me and I'm sure I would have had to wait.

Saved to the archives: big red knothead loving on some bedrocks.jpg


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, send me that 164 and I'll make you some new Cocobolo totes. I'll send it back. Really!!


----------



## mochoa

;-) sure you will….


----------



## donwilwol

if you hurry, you can probably have it drop shipped from LV.


----------



## WayneC

[email protected]

Must avoid the allure of the 164… Must avoid….


----------



## terryR

David, that's cruel, man. Can't wait to see photos…

Mauricio, once you get that baby in your hands, don't trust it to USPS again…never mind Don! LOL

Gonna be a while before I replace the knobs I'm pretty sure. Got a ton of stuff to make…

Edit…BigRed also saved to hard drive…awesome, bud!


----------



## donwilwol

ahh come on Terry!! I had him convinced!!


----------



## dbray45

Its gonna be a while


----------



## Tim457

Alright, lots of bevel up and low angle plane talk. Can anyone explain if there is a difference? It seems to me the Veritas BU and Low angle smoother for example can take the same irons, so they can either cut low angle or with a higher bevel iron they can cut high angle. They're both bedded at 12 degrees, but one has an extra 1/4 width and one has square machined sides you can shoot with. Is there some other difference I'm missing? Why the two planes and two names?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The best part is explaining to my wife why she needs to take these ridiculous photos….BONDO>>>LOL


----------



## chrisstef

too many jokes … overload .. overload … overload


----------



## mochoa

It was tempting for a secound. He makes me cocobolo handles and let him use it for a while…. Nah, I'm not falling for it…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mmmmm, cocobolo…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And here I sit without bench. Urgh.

Bought a G-P eggbeater for $10 at a local fleamarket, couldn't wait to get it on the bench and check it out. Alas, he forgets the bench has been stowed. Just wasn't as much fun, looking at the new tool on the tailgate.


----------



## WayneC

Tim. Are the BU Smoother and Low angle Smoother the same plane? Are you comparing to the #4 which is a Bevel down plane?


----------



## donwilwol

*TIM* I think the difference is the same as the difference between the #4 and the #4 1/2. Just a little wider.


----------



## mochoa

I know what Tim is talking about, they made one a dedicated "super smoother" that you cant even lay on its side because they are not ground square. I forgot what the differences where though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yup. the bevel up smoother. 2-1/4" wide iron. But just like their BU no.7 I've grumbled about, you can't lay it on it's side or shoot with it because the sides aren't square. For the life of me, I don't know why veritas doesn't make a standard no. 7 or no. 8. 









Maur- I think you'll dig the LN. The lateral adj. isn't a bad idea. But as I've found with my LN BU jack, it's pretty easy to adjust a low angle iron with just your thumb and index finger.


----------



## donwilwol

Red, doesn't your LN BU jack have he lat adjustment screws?


----------



## WayneC

An uncommon plane for sale on ebay. A Stanley 54….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-STANLEY-No-54-PLOW-RABBET-PLANE-W-6-CUTTERS-EXCELLENT-/350907227031?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51b3b35b97


----------



## lysdexic

Don, the LN BU jack does not have lateral set screws. All of the Veritas BU planes do.

Wayne- congrats on the BC square. I have been admiring Andy's for quite sometime./

Mauricio - A few months ago I was torn between the Veritas BU smoother (the bigger one) and the LN #164. When LV had free shipping and I made an impulse buy. That very day. That very day Smitty posted his pics of his #164. I could not compensate.

THe clincher was that when I recieved the Veritas the Bubinga totes were very light in color. They far lighter than the picture above. In fact, they were pink. I tried to get LV customer service to swap out the totes but they wouldn't. I just sent it back.

To this day I haven't decided for the very reasons you stated above.

The Veritas BU smoother would complete my Veritas BU set.


----------



## CL810

The best part is explaining to my wife why she needs to take these ridiculous photos

*RoJo*, I pray you never land in divorce court, but if you do, you better hope the judge is a wood worker!!


----------



## WayneC

I could see her using the Hug your Bedrocks photo. See your honor, he loves his tools more than he loves me.


----------



## 33706

*@WayneC: * you mean I skipped over all those eBay listings, thinking a Stanley #54 is a spoke shave??


----------



## WayneC

Think Stanley was a little redundant when it came to numbering.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks for posting that #54 Wayne. Nice to put a pic against the B&G entry!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"See your honor, he loves his tools more than he loves me."

That got me chucklin' pretty good. Needed that. No worries about my marriage though. She shares my affection with woodworking quite well

On a more serious note, I don't know if anyone else has checked brasscity the past few days. It looks as though Walt has stomach cancer. I've had a lump in my throat ever since I read the news this evening.


----------



## Tugboater78

Havent looked in on this thread in a week looks like a lot of fun. whoever it was looking for a course mesium fine set. i have a solid wards #6 i could donate to the cause. got a t8 stanley now. outta here gotta drop a few loads of coal in the rain.


----------



## chrisstef

Wow, sad news to hear about Walt.


----------



## WhoMe

"Outta here gotta drop a few loads of coal in the rain" -wow, Justin, you gotta go bad…

Hopefully Walt gets on the road to recovery soon.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I really would hug and perhaps kiss this plane if I had it on my shelf….









Here' she is Wayne, 605-1/4:


----------



## WayneC

LOL need to add a 602 to the kiss list.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bam! Here she is. Estimated price $350-450. Not sure I'd call it "fine." 









Brown's got a lot of nice stuff in their current auction. I've never bought anything from their actual auctions…just the monthly tool listings. Looking at the fees for an absentee bidder scare me away from the auction a bit.


----------



## WayneC

They have a Yankee 14" 2100 Brace?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Doesn't look like. Check out this millers falls though. New to me..









Here's the link to search around. 
https://www.finetoolj.com/ftj.php/auction/view/66


----------



## donwilwol

Red, I think there was one of those posted on the vintage drill thread earlier.


----------



## WayneC

I see them fairly often on eBay. They typically seem to go from $125-$150.

Jim Bode has a rough 14" Yankee for $190.

This is the tool I am currently really wanting…lol (Not a rough one)

Example of a nice one.


----------



## donwilwol

Jim Bode has a rough tool?


----------



## WayneC

Just missing some plating… actually not too much different than the one above…

http://www.jimbodetools.com/STANLEY-YANKEE-NO-2101-BELL-SYSTEM-Bit-Brace-14-inch-p33182.html

This is more what I think of condition wise with Jim…

http://www.jimbodetools.com/STANLEY-YANKEE-NO-2100-Bit-Brace-10-Inch-with-Decal-p33379.html


----------



## kiyoshigawa

So, I finally got the replacement rods for my #50 yesterday from St. James Bay Tool Co. I now have a functional plane (less one depth stop and screw). Time to start looking for good deals on a set of blades.


----------



## WayneC

Looks pretty nice. Shipping take a while? Does St. James Bay make a set of short rods for the #50?


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Wayne, as far as I know, these are the only rods St. James Bay makes for the #50, and it was nearly 7 weeks to get them from him. They work well, and fit right, so I'm satisfied. I bet if you called up and asked he could make you some shorter rods. He was a pretty nice guy to talk to when I ordered, and I specifically mentioned I wasn't in a hurry to get them, so I can't fault him for the long shipping time. He did have to custom make them for me, as he didn't have any in stock.


----------



## Ripthorn

Pardon my ignorance, combo plane users, but what is special about the rods? Is it the thread, diameter, both? I'm just curious is all.


----------



## WayneC

It depends on the plane Brian, some go through the body, some thread in. Different planes take different diameter rods. In some cases having shorter rods is nicer for some operations. The 50's rods are pretty long.

Also, St. James Bay makes longer rods for the 45 as well. I think they are 12", 18" and perhaps 24".


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Brian, the reason I didn't just make replacement rods myself was that the threads on my #50 were 9/64 tpi left hand threaded, and I lack the tools to make such a thread. if you have a lathe that can thread, you can make any size you like out of drill rod of the correct diameter (I don't remember that off hand, but they had it as a standard size).


----------



## TerryDowning

Found this little beauty in one Grandpa's old tool boxes.

Stanley No.29 Cornering tool (Gonna search tonight and see if there's a No. 28 in that box.)

28 cuts 1/16 and 1/8 radius
29 cuts 1/4 and 3/8 radius

It needs some clean up but it still cuts a nice radius  It even has the SW logo


----------



## WayneC

Nice find terry.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, take another look in those boxes as he likely has the #28 cornering tool in there, too.


----------



## TerryDowning

I'm hoping to find the matching 28. I think I'd use it more that the 29. I also found a cam rest for 45/55 combination plane. Unfortunately, the plane it belongs to is no where in site.
I'm gonna hang on to it for now, Looking for a 45/55 to put to use in the shop now and Cam rests are often missing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

They are each tricky tools to get used to. To be disgustingly honest, without straight grain to work with, they're almost impossible to get consistent results with. Doesn't mean I don't love them, I do, but the materials I most often work with aren't very cooperative if you know what I mean.

Random pic of the day (repeats only for now, sorry):


----------



## TerryDowning

Repeat away smitty! Dig that 51!! That is on my one of these days list.


----------



## bandit571

On the sargent 414c I have been cleaning up:

Threaded rod (bolt?) for the adjuster wheel is LOOSE in the frog and the wheel. All parts are right hand threads. Thinking it may be a one size too small replacement rod? Adjuster wheel is a three knurled rings, STEEL wheel.

Go to adjust the depth, and the rod backs out of the frog…

Otherwise, this is a very nice old sargent, with an iron with the "hole' at the top. Be nice to get this back to a working condition….


----------



## mochoa

Tim, very nice plow plane sir. Looks like a great user.

Terry, that cornering tool looks very useful. Post some action shots when you get a chance to clean it up.

Ok, Smitty's #51 is a tough act to follow but peep out my new #164!









Smitty did you polish the brass on yours? It looks shinier than mine.


----------



## CL810

That is mighty nice. Box of envy also coming your way!


----------



## donwilwol

This is brutal…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maur, very nice! No, I didn't polish anything on the picture re: the #164. Despite what ScottyB says, the only shiny refurb I pursued was the #62 refurb. On that one I had to lap the sole and ended up painting the body just to get a consistent look to the whole thing (new iron, new adjuster lever, etc.)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Another random (repeat) image:


----------



## terryR

Nice 51, Smitty. SW, too?

Well, my wife said I could only open ONE box for my b-day before she gets home from work tonight…so just for you guys, I picked this box…










And, it all it's cherry-adorned glory…I give you the *LN 164*...










First impressions? Awesome weight, nice balanced feel, so nice to touch and behold! Impressive fit and finish. Blah, blah, blah. Who's reading this anyway…you guys are just looking at the pictures, I know! LOL

So, how does it work? Out of the box, I give it a 9 out of 10. Too much grease to wipe off, and the iron really needs to be honed. I guess I expected the honing part…never seen one that didn't except for a Ron Hock. Anyhow, I chose NOT to touch the iron today…just make some shavings.










And, of course, I didn't purchase this expensive smoother to just make shavings. I want shavings and a perfect finish left behind on difficult wood! So, I picked up that piece of cherry above that no plane will smooth without tearing due the little figure, knots, and I suppose the soft cherry? The 164 did a far better job than my other smoothers, but still caused a bit of tear out. I suspect a properly sharpened iron will solve that…more later…

2nd I chose a piece of curly, burly black walnut. Same tear out results. Hard to fake a sharp iron! LOL










Next, I tried a small piece of East Indian Rosewood too short to feed through a power tool easily. Not especially difficult wood to plane, but this piece had been previously grooved at the wood store, so there were 2 proud tenons that had to come off eventually. Very nice results here…again, a sharp iron will make this a go-to tool.

Actually, that EIR might make a lovely knob and tote…but not any time soon!


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Maur, you beat me to the punch! LOL


----------



## TerryDowning

sweet on the 164 goodness!

Yet another item on the ever growing list.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, it's a SW w/ decal on the tote.

Nice shavings, Maur! #164s popping out all over the place!


----------



## WhoMe

Wow, those 164's look nice. Hard to pick between those and the 62's.
So, all you fortunate ones with the 164/62's , do you camber (slightly) your blades for smoothing chores or do you just round the corners to minimize the tracks left from the sides off the blades?


----------



## WayneC

Darn it. Do I have to get a 164 to keep up with the crew? Does having 2 62's count? lol


----------



## mochoa

Nice Terry! The #164 is in danger of losing its pinache with everyone getting one! LOL

You know you're actually planning with a low angel (12+25 Degrees) Put a micro bevel of at least 5 degrees on it and it should work better. I'll try mine out tonight.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks fellas, can wait to use it.

WhoMe, I hope someone has a good answer for you, I need to figure out how to put a light camber on it.


----------



## WayneC

For some reason, I was under the impression you did not camber BU plane blades… I've forgotten why.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

WhoMe, with very few exceptions (shoulder irons come to mind), I have put at least the gentlest of cambers on all my bench planes. Even the #62 and #164. The former being very hard to do because it's an A2 iron. It's in the way I sharpen, and it's done by counting strokes (easy, Stef) by finger pressure at the outside edges vs. the insides and middle of the iron.

Wayne, I've read too that it shouldn't (couldn't?) be done for math reasons.

But like I said, it's essentially not noticeable. Oh, and I eased the corners, too.


----------



## TerryDowning

Wayne has 1 to many 62s well 2 more than me anyways.


----------



## WayneC

1 <> 0.5 2 many 62s


----------



## Airframer

Smitty.. you have to share your secret to taking outstanding pictures of your hand planes. Photographer in a former life? Every one of your pics is calender worthy.. no joke.


----------



## GMatheson

Nice shiny new planes guys. No new ones for me to share at the moment but here is my newly repaired no2 body. 









Gave it a new wing transplant from a no name no5. Needs a little bit more work before I call it finished but it already looks a whole lot better than how it showed up at my door.


----------



## WayneC

Looks much better…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Congrats on the LN glory boys. Well deserved.

Not Smitty caliber, but I gives ya what I gots. Gotta bust out the good stuff for the holidays. Happy Halloween!!


----------



## WayneC

Bonus points for the inclusion of an adult beverage.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

AF, I have been asked that before and my answer continues to be one that will likely disappoint - I have no secret, or special trick, or even training in photography. And I do use my iPhone 3G for 90% of my pics (the other 10% are taken by the iPad). Could be the lamp, with incandescent bulb, on the bench that throws light just right, or my lack of hesitation to get in real close with the pictures. When it's too dark in sections I tap that section and the 'exposure' adjusts. Reverse process if it's too bright. A few taps usually gets things right. But there's no science to what I'm doing that I'm aware of.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I take all my pics with my droid razr. It's in my pocket and convenient. I've learned some tricks to making them better, but I don't worry about it too much.

Thought I'd show some IPA love too


----------



## Mosquito

Would it be acceptable to use Record axillary bases (hollows and rounds) on a Stanley #45?


----------



## WayneC

If they can be had for a steal and they fit….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Totally unacceptable, send them to me.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, what did you find buddy?


----------



## Mosquito

You would be hard pressed to convince me that these were actually used…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Probably because it's not right to use them on a #45… Listen to your friend, Mos, and send them to me for safekeeping. At least until you come to your senses.


----------



## Airframer

Must be natural born talent then Smitty I guess lol.

Mos… sending a you suck your way if those are yours already!


----------



## Mosquito

lol Smitty, I wouldn't want to burden you with the non SW parts 

AF, they are indeed mine, those pictures are all with it sitting on my workbench, with one of my #45's 

and all 3 with cutters for only $65  (though granted, it was about $35 for shipping)


----------



## theoldfart

Being a true 405 owner I think they should come my way. They just won't be happy with a colonial!


----------



## theoldfart

BTW don't you already have a nosing tool? I mean talk about greedy redundancy! :<0


----------



## theoldfart

Oh Yea, YOU SUCK!!! (meant nicely of course)


----------



## DanKrager

Naw, TOF, he doesn't have another nosing tool. You must be dreaming. But ya, he sucks getting that much for that little! I'm nibbling around a big bunch of them, but SWMBO frowns on too much "looking" 'cause it leads to buying!
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

lol trade you a #45 for a #405 Kevin ;-)

And it's true, I no longer have another nosing base 

I was very close to buying a full set a little while ago, but I just couldn't bring myself to drop that much money. So I'm thinking about picking up a few at a time, as they come up. We'll get there eventually… maybe.

By the way, they're #10 Hollow and Round.


----------



## theoldfart

I saw a full set at Patricks but just couldn't justify 400+. You did very well, they usually for for 100-125 per size.


----------



## WayneC

Speaking of Patrick, I just watched his handplane video. Not bad, he briefly covers a lot of planes.


----------



## mochoa

Nice score Mos.

Randome thusday night pic. 50 degrees on th #164:


----------



## CL810

Nice shavings Maur! How did you get to 50? 35 bevel & 3 micro?


----------



## mochoa

With a 38degree micro, pluss the 12 degree bed = 50. I had fo figure it out though, its 29mm on the eclipse jig.


----------



## WayneC

What are you using for the primary? 30?


----------



## mochoa

The primary comes ground at 25 degrees I think.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Another from the archives.


----------



## mochoa

Nice! I want one.

I wonder if I could make one of those out of wood?


----------



## WayneC

I'm sure you could get the functionality. Not sure about the size factor.


----------



## terryR

Wow, glad I waited for Maur to hone His 164…I never wouldv'e thought of a 38 degree micro! I was toying with the idea of my standard 29 degree bevel on 25 degree factory grind. BUT, after seeing those thin shavings, I may go for the 50 degree combined angle as well!

Nice photos, Smitty! I want a yellow bulb in my shop for sweet photos now. Normally, the whole place is lit up like daylight from all the flourescent T-5's…

Man, I scored the mutha load for my b-day last night! I left a Veritas catalouge on the dining room table with about 20 tools flagged for my wife to choose from…She bought them all! Holy crap! The dual marking gauge with holder, tiny sliding bevel and a sweet bevel setter, dovetail saddle markers, pencil compass, wonder dogs, surface clamps for the bench, a hefty lil brass mallet, Japanese cranked-neck 1/2" chisel, a big roll of anti-rust liner, a 12" goldenrod dehumidifier, 10 brass ferrules, and no complaints over me buying the 164!

She also stole a large, high quality, black and white print I had of a naked woman's bust, AND had it framed for my shop!!! Oh yeah, she's a keeper (wife and poster)!


----------



## racerglen

So Terry, can I introduce her to my wife ?

;-)


----------



## CFrye

I was going to say "Thank you" for taking one for the team in opening the new plane JUST for the folks here last night. Now, let me be the first to say "You vacuum!" and glad you had a happy birthday! Yes, she is definitely a keeper-your wife!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, what a haul! Sounds incredible, man, congrats.

I'd love to see what Patrick did with the #444 on that video, Wayne. How much time did he spend on it? I'm sure I missed something with that beast.


----------



## bandit571

Working over a Sargent 414c









It does have a groovy bottom









The Japanning was pretty much gone, so some black was added









As for a stud to hold the adjuster wheel. it needed some "Locktite" to keep it in place. The Lever cap has SARGENT stamped on it









But there is the numbers "409" stamped to the underside.









The iron does have a 414 stamp on it.









We're getting there. Only cost $12 on feebay…


----------



## bandit571

BTW: A FREE! little block plane, cleaned up nicely









Kind of a strange red/brownish colour, though. Stamped on the side is a "9 1/2". Nose piece says "STANLEY"









And it does have them handi-holds on the sides









Might not be a SW plane. seems to be ok as a block plane…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, Bandit has a Cordovan! A '70s type, last Made in USA series. Very cool.


----------



## mochoa

Nice score Terry! She is definitely a keeper.

50 degree works ok but it takes some more effort to push, I would say give 45 degree a try first, its easy to increase it afterwards. Going from 50 to 45 would take a little more work .


----------



## terryR

Very nice, Bandit. I was hoping to play with a reddish brown block today…

Glen, my secret…spend August and September building something large for the wife…reap rewards on Halloween. LOL

Last year was 5,000 feet of fencing for HER goats…this year a 440 square foot chicken coop for HER fowl. 

Thanks, Candy, but that box was really the ONLY one I had permission to open. 

Maur, I had similar thoughts as I was typing my post…I may try an effective angle of 45 degrees first. Easy to go more steep, just as you said! Of course, I might hold out for an LN4 with 50 degree frog…

Edit…Hey Red, are you ready to upgrade your LN's to Brese yet? I bet I could find a buyer for your old LN's…......


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh snap Terry…lol. Actually, I fully intend to own a Brese smoother one day. We'll see. Might need to install a safe in my shop first. Or just sleep with it each night.

Btw, I don't believe any of your bday jazz cause there's no pics


----------



## WayneC

Terry, you know Red is talking about the photo and not the tools…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL. I dare him to censor the photo with some heft and hubris and post


----------



## WayneC

Smitty he cut 1/2 half a tail after explaining the plane. I believe he said it was the first time he had used one…. lol


----------



## WayneC

Speaking of Patrick, is his November list out yet? I'm looking for a brace….lol


----------



## terryR

Red, LOL, when I first opened the framed photo, I thought of you guys! I KNOW you'd love it because it's very artistic and tasteful IMO. But, no way will I post it here. Too many rules.

Maybe a photoBucket link without the exclaimation points? Nah, you guys know how to add them! 

Send me your home email…


----------



## Mosquito

you could always send it to everyone by PM too, Terry ;-)

Sounds awesome, but… now what are you going to make her for her birthday? lol


----------



## bandit571

Now have a Dunlap 3DBB on the way to the Dungeon Shop. Looks way too much like a MF#8, might not be to bad….

Sometimes, IF I am really "good", the wife will let me play with the box the kids came in….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, you guys have already seen me phase out some types of planes. Takes a while to find what you like. Still don't know if I'll bother finishing my set of T13's. But my LNs and bedocks aren't going anywhere.

My wife's been known to get me some great stuff too. But she's a stay-at-home mom so it's always with my debt card…doh.

Mostly goofin about the picture. Whatever motivates ya in your shop. Do your thang brotha


----------



## LukieB

Terry you suck.

Your wife is awesome, try not to screw that up.

That is all.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

And as far as the quality and overall awesomeness of LN planes….big fat toldya so

Now you guys are hooked too. You'll be dreaming about them daily and nightly (snicker).


----------



## BigRedKnothead

btw…the no7 is friggin sweet


----------



## WayneC

So Red, you're saying dunlap planes are just a gateway drug that leads to T13, to Bedrocks and when you have really hit rock bottom LNs…

lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No, rock bottom is when I take the entire two grand I make from a piece of furniture and spend it on this…lol










That might be the first time my wife shakes her head at what I'm doing.


----------



## LukieB

Damn Red, that thing is sweeeet. If all she does is shake her head, see my advice given above to Terry on not screwing up.


----------



## WayneC

At least we would all understand.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I should probably follow Terry protocol and remodel the kitchen first.


----------



## Mosquito

hey, commission is commission!


----------



## WayneC

That or a sweet new Soccer mom ride.


----------



## WayneC

Darn it. For a second I thought this was buy it now.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/FIVE-STANLEY-WOOD-PLANES-NO-220-NO-7-NO-95-NO-9-1-4-MILLER-FALLS-MORE-/390692020096?hash=item5af70f1f80


----------



## Airframer

Red you aren't buying tools with that commission.. you are reinvesting it into the business… right? Which actually would make it a tax deductible expense 

Win Win either way you look at it.


----------



## donwilwol

No Brese planes here yet!

The new home office. Starting to fill in!


----------



## john2005

Terry. We are going to have to ask you to leave. You have become a bad influence on the group…
Just kiddin, that is awesome!


----------



## WayneC

Don, you just need to swap your desk for a work bench. (that or add dog holes to the desk)


----------



## donwilwol

Don, you just need to swap your desk for a work bench

I'm looking for a vintage one that doesn't break the bank.


----------



## terryR

Don, that is an awesome looking place to settle in!

John, ME a bad influence on THIS group? Hey, I only mentioned boobs, didn't post 'em…male or female! LOL

Random Friday shavings…a *Stanley 60 1/2* with some of the cordovan paint left. I replaced the factory 30 degree bevel since it was sorta off, then placed about a 3 degree micro bevel. No tear out on curly maple and sweet lacy shavings. Gotta work on my Dan shaving photo skills…


----------



## WayneC

This is an interesting iron miter plane…. Shop made? Looks like I will be making a custom shooting board for it. (eBay Photos)




























http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNUSUAL-ANTIQUE-IRON-WOOD-PLANE-NO-RESERVE-/350909977911?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=ZmIWp%252FkeSE09%252Fs2XRLRnfF7fIE4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## john2005

^haha


----------



## chrisstef

Someone say boobs?


----------



## SamuelP

HEFT AND HUBRIS ARE MINE!

These were my last two purchases before my move.









Nice score Wayne. Very interested to see it work.

I am not a big LN fan but the cocobolo tote and knob smitty has helps a whole lot.


----------



## lateralus819

Don, your office looks awesome. I thought the cabinet was all you had inside.


----------



## SamuelP

Don, I like the office a lot. That would be too distracting for me.

Has anyone ever seen this plane?


----------



## WayneC

Not seen that specific build. Have see scraper inserts for Baley planes before.


----------



## SamuelP

Yeah, Paul Hamler makes one. It is the pinnacle, I would almost not consider it an insert. It would be an upgrade.

This specific build made me think about a number 8 and number 12 body combined. oh well, I need a shop for all this.


----------



## WhoMe

Ok, Sam, fess up, details on your new Heft and Hubris….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, that is very unique,Sam. Where's that pic from?


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, it's from here:
http://www.georgesbasement.com/mkno4scr.html


----------



## donwilwol

I believe Al has the Hammler inserts.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very weird mod to that #4. Sam, I missed that #203 in the pic w/ your Heft and Hubris. Hope you like it.

Wayne, that iron mitre looks like it rode in it's own track with those 'wings' at the tops of each side. Totally unique, looking foward to your shooting board solution. I need to build a shooter for that #51…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random (legacy) Saturday Morning Pic:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Stupid paste. Wish I knew how to 'rotate' images within the post…


----------



## WayneC

I try to rotate them before uploading. I also check them with preview, because I get surprised every now and then. The iron miter plane is interesting, I may have been out of a device similar to the #51. It will need a specially designed shooting board for sure.


----------



## WayneC

Hammler Insert Review










His page. Looks like he may be done making them.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I joked with my wife about yesterday proceedings. She asked, "Well if you had a Brese plane and a classy boobies poster in your shop, which would you stop and gawk at more.?' I love that woman. She gets me.

A Brese plane is definitely down the road. That's a lot of duckets. I could buy just about everything else I want from LN and LV with that.


----------



## terryR

^LOL.

I would def gawg at the *Brese* more than boobs…heck, I'm 48, retired nurse…seen plenty of boobs. Gimme that Brese!


----------



## bandit571

Just got a PM from another site, about an auction up in Barabo WI. Marshall Kuhnly had about 500 planes in a collection, now they are part of an Estate Sale…


----------



## WayneC

I keep saying I have enough planes and I end up buying one yesterday. Not sure what I would do if presented with 500 at an estate sale.


----------



## SamuelP

Yes I beleive the Hamler insert is done. My dad had one and let it go with a number 7. Oh well..

Boobs or Breese? I choose Breese. Plus if you are buying a new set, a couple Breese would be cheaper.

The hubris I acuired is the #8 type 9 or 10. The blade is a little short, but plenty of life left. And the only flaw other than dirt is a split by the front screw in the tote. It is a flat bottom. $65 shipped.

The #203 I snagged for $20 shipped on ebay. I have a set now. Eventually when I find a new place I will install a deadman and use them.


----------



## donwilwol

*Wayne* you'd be like a kid in a candy store. When the shopping cart was full you'd have to empty it and go back. You wouldn't stop until the credit card was declined.

wait, ...... Maybe that's me!


----------



## WhoMe

Sam, good deal on the#8, congrats…
I dunno, a shopping spree in a collection of 500 planes. I surely would not buy anything I already had. And since I don't like to buy something I won't use, it would surely be interesting tho see how my will power would hold up, money aside, of course…


----------



## CL810

On rotating pics: Edit the pic, rotate, save, then edit and rotate till it's in correct position and save. Then load into LJ's.

*Red*- since the Brese is down the road you're going with the pic?? ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That was the other thing my wife said, "ehh, you you get to look at nice boobs any time you want." lol

'Tis not good for man to be alone…


----------



## DanKrager

Doing some white oak shop work today. Opted for hand cut joinery and hand surfacing for these outdoor benches. 
Three tools used to make the T&G fit snugly. Took awhile…









But the T&G fit so well the dry joint withstood this action:









Little heft and hubris. The home made knob and tote are slightly bigger than commercial ones because it just feels better. 









The leg panels almost finished. I cheated and used power to fair the curves. This does have a deadline…









The tops will capture three hidden sliding dovetails that will act like cauls to keep it flat. The two piece top will be glued together after sliding over the stopped dovetails. The aprons will have wedged tenons through the legs. Should be one solid little bench!









DanK


----------



## ShaneA

Nice legs! Should be cool benches.


----------



## CFrye

Sounds like some complicated joinery Dan. That bench will never wobble!
Hubby took me rust hunting today. We went to a flea market we've never been to before and this was what the front door opened in to









We brought these home









(Sorry about the bad pics)The thing in the back is a roll of 80 grit emery cloth, a no name draw knife,and a brass hammer. The double blade spoke shave has Seymour Smith & Sons on both of the blades, nothing on the handle. The blades are both pretty dull. Any advice on sharpening the curved one would be appreciated. Also, do the blades go in bevel up or down? 
End mini tool gloat.


----------



## DanKrager

Congrats on the tool haul, Candy. You passed up some other cool stuff. You have to go back…
Bevel down.
Put some 100 grit emery cloth or some wet or dry paper on an object that matches the curve of the blade (sole). Bring to a burr, and go finer grits until it cuts well. Polish the back, too, just like any plane blade.
Oh, and you better go see a doctor. You've got the "bug"! Just your luck, you'd pick a doctor who is a tool collector! HA!~
DanK


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Dan, and I see a doctor every day I work. None of them are tool collectors, that I know of. Can't afford to go back for a while. Hubby said I have to buy the groceries this month because he also bought some power tools ( band saw, portable planer, and dust collector). :-D


----------



## WayneC

Looks like you had lots of fun Candy. Nice haul.


----------



## DanKrager

Candy, that's just not fair. You must spend some quality time with hubby so he catches "the bug". Put your foot down…no tools with cords or batteries! OK. I'm gonna go over here and be quiet now…

I'd be curious how you gonna sharpen that draw knife.
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, Dan, very impressive joinery plan with those benches. Seriously, top notch joining the top to house sliding dovetails. Genius.


----------



## CFrye

Had to work for it Wayne. The drive belt on the bandsaw was shredded! The drive wheels were misaligned. Jim (hubby with arthritis) supervised (told me how) while I changed it out and reset the wheels. Yeah, I did have fun! 
Hahaha Dan, he does not have the patience for hand tools! As long as he enables my affliction, I'm OK with that. I don't know how I'm going to sharpen that draw knife either. I can barely sharpen my hand plane! Jim is working on a sharpening wheel for me. I think I'll keep him, despite of his predilection for power.


----------



## waho6o9

Here's some info on sharpening and honing on draw knives.




Nice score Candy


----------



## Wally331

Aww Bandit, I can't believe I missed that auction in baraboo, thats only about 45 minutes away from me. I might have to give em a call yet, see if anything is left. I've been working on some saws and handles this weekend, I want to go get some good quartersawn cherry and start making a few batches of planes. I'm thinking about starting a small buisiness selling rabbet planes. Making saws is too time consuming for the small profit, and there is a big investment in tooling. With planes all I need is a surface grinder for tapering the blades, for now I can use my schools, and heat treat the steel there aswell.


----------



## DanKrager

More planing action today.









You can easily see the high quality surface left by a plane blade compared to sandpaper. 









Big or little, doesn't matter.









DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Dan - excellent work. Got a question for ya, the panel as well. Got a buddy building a cedar strip canoe. Gonna fiberglass it but he want to smooth the interior side of the bottom. How would the 113 fare crossgrain?


----------



## SamuelP

Dan- that is one bad ass vise. What brand is it? Patternmaker?


----------



## DanKrager

It's an Emmert patternmakers vise bought from Bill Phillips (RIP) of PA. I think of him when I see bits of his extensive collection being auctioned off. I don't get into typing, but I think it is one of the later ones. It's a strong 18" across the jaws and opens to hold 15" or so. Tilt and swivel with metal working jaws on "under" side.
How would the 113 fare cross grain? It's just like any other plane in that regard. Straight across might not go so well, but if you can muster even a 10 degree with exiting grain it should do super.
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty, wanna try your 444 on some white oak?  The legs would be cross grain, the center battens parallel grain except the ends. I'm thinking I'll have to do the stopped dovetails with electrons. Might use electrons all the way…depending.
DanK


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the link waho.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oak would be tough I'm thinking.


----------



## waho6o9

You're welcome Candy


----------



## terryR

Dan, awesome work with the 113! Much nicer to see in use than a belt sander. LOL I certainly never thought I'd have a use for one, but now I'm thinking…

Bud, that bench looks bombproof! I was hoping you'd cut those sliding DT's by hand so I could learn. 

But, I suppose a stopped DT would quite a challenge by hand? I don't know anything about routahs…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'd like to get a compass plane one day for the very reason DanK is showing…..smoothing arched pieces. But I have a hard time paying what I've seen them go for when I don't know how well it will work. I just use a spokeshave for now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Edge grain direction is huge when it comes to compass plane use. Sharp is too, but then DanK is sure making it look easy. There's some serious talent on display in his pics, as I can't get my #113 to work near that well…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I kinda thought so. Darn master woodworkers


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the info Dan, ill be passing along the knowledge.

Thinking a little bit further about it I bet one could shape a coffin smoother into a compass plane no? Iron would need to be ground at a radius but that's doable.


----------



## terryR

Aahhh…didn't realize that 113 was out of my user league…

Isn't someone looking for a *45/55 cam rest*? $30…

http://www.supertool.com/forsale/2013novemberlist.html


----------



## WayneC

I need a cam rest but still looking for the $5 flea market find.

On the compass planes, I thought the #20 was the one to get. At least it was supposed to be a better user.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Yes on the #20. Not because I have that one, but because I've experienced the shortcoming of the #113 first-hand: The knob is the adjuster for radius; hold that and the curve doesn't stay put very well. Wish there were a way to lock it down. The #20 apparently doesn't have that problem.


----------



## WayneC

Anyone find anything good on Patrick's list? I scanned it really quick looking for a 14" Yankee brace but did not see one.


----------



## terryR

How about the Disston and Sons 14" with sons up-side down? 
M121…$85.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nothing I had to have this month. *Whew!*


----------



## terryR

...or the Sargent 73…
Mi11…$80.

wow, no yard sale prices ever, huh?


----------



## bandit571

Millers Falls made Dunlap #3DBB on the way to my house, $12 total cost….


----------



## JayT

re: Leach's November list. I'm digging the Yankee bench mount drill, but not going to pony up the cash for it.


----------



## WayneC

The North Brothers Yankee tools are all pretty nice.


----------



## TerryDowning

The last of my B'Day haul arrived in the shop.
MF 75 Block Plane and MF 22 Jointer both in the box. Both of these are practically new and little or not used. Only rust was "Storage rust" and factory edges on the cutting irons.

These photos were "as received", the boxes are in worse shape than the tools. (Now I need to learn how to restore boxes)


















Not quite heft and hubris, but it'll do.

















These braces and a MF 85 were rec'd earlier also as part of the B'Day haul. October was good month!









The 75 and 22 have been cleaned up. Not much really, just a few minutes with some 400 wet dry and WD-40 to knock off the storage rust. Sharpening the irons took a bit longer since the backs had never been lapped or polished.

I've used the 75, It's a beast!! Equivalent to the Stanley 220. Took a few test passes with the 22, I need a better bench to work a jointer. Chasing the workmate around the garage was not fun but I did manage to get some shavings.

Pictures of the cleaned up items tomorrow and an updated MF Family shot.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A hefty Congrats, Terry. Those tools look and sound quite awesome.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Terry. Is that a holdall brace on the right?


----------



## TerryDowning

Yup, a 732 first series and it works way better than it looks. On my ever growing list of items to clean up. The other braces a great Neck NOS (shiniest) and a Stanley (Can't remember the model) all 3 are 10"


----------



## WayneC

Very nice Terry. I am a Holdall fan as well.


----------



## WhoMe

On the#20 vs#113 front, what I have read about them is that the#20 is more uncomfortable too use as the complaints seem to center on the hand resting against the back of the blade when positioned on the knuckle potion. Whereas with the#113, there doesn't seem to be that issue with that vertical hand rest/tote like casting behind the blade. Personally, I like how the#20 operates better than the#113 regarding adjustability even though I have not played with either one.


----------



## dbray45

Good job Terry, happy Bday


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

For the adjustability of the #113, think of it this way: What if the knobs on bench planes doubled as depth adjusters, without a way to lock them in place while planing?


----------



## CFrye

Seems like October was a good month for woodworkers named Terry to have a birthday! Happy BdayTerry D! Congrats on your haul. I'd like to see video of you chasing that workmate! The mental image gave me a chuckle.


----------



## TerryDowning

The Great workmate chase!! Don't get me wrong, I love my workmate, it's traveled the world with me, and been instrumental in completing hundreds of projects and assisting in thousands of handyman tasks over the years. It's just not very good for planing (Except doors, it holds those like a champ!) If you do any handyman type tasks around the house, do yourself a favor and think about a workmate, they fold up and store nicely and truly are a great set of extra hands.

As promised, updated MF family shot (I went home for lunch today)
L to R
732 Holdall brace
No. 22 (Type 3)
No. 14C (Type 4)
No. 9 (Type 4)
No.85 duplex fillister
No 75
No 07
Cigar style spoke shave









I also have a couple of permaloid handled chisels that I forgot about.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Love that Pic! A great family shot.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice MF shot!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Moving Day for planes in the Wall Hung!


----------



## chrisstef

Hummina hummina hummina.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Planes above include the #71, #271, then 4, 4 1/2, 5 1/4, 8 (Heft and Hubris!), 10 1/2, 11, 18S, 15, 16, 60 1/2, 93, 164 and 278. And some straggler blocks…


----------



## lysdexic

Where is the #62?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Up to the right, on the wall, next to the user jack. Haven't moved those just yet from the open shelf unit.


----------



## WhoMe

Well then Smitty, we know you have a 62 but it's not in the picture… you fibbed….


----------



## Iguana

Well, I broke down and made my first plane purchase on the weekend. I've made a couple dozen woodies, use them every day, and haven't really had a need to go out and buy anything but irons.

I do own a few metal-bodied planes, but haven't paid for any of them. Three 1970s vintage Handymans that I rescued from my Dad's workshop. Three WRv3s and an LN 60 1/2 that I won. I use the 60 1/2, haven't taken the WRs out of the boxes. I'm sure the WRs are fine planes; I just don't have space to put them anywhere. And the Handymans (Handymen?) stay hidden in the recesses of a cabinet.

Anyways, I was at an antique sale on the weekend. Was hoping to find a scraper plane, but this followed me home instead:









While it is obviously used, it is in good shape. The rosewood fence is a bit worn on the leading edge, but otherwise very clean and just about straight. No cam rests, and only 15 cutters, one of which is a duplicate. Not in original box, either.

Came from the estate of a collector. He apparently had several complete 45s, and I suspect that this one was bought as a donor or as his personal user.

It is soooo steampunk! Haven't a clue what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## WhoMe

Well, I started playing with (learning how to use) a Tormek T7 tonight at work. Integrating machine. Started small with my blades from my 48. Got the backs flat and the initial bevels reset. Will work on honing later in the week. Then I think I will work on blades for the 78, 65, 10 and 18 since all those blades don't get a camber. 
Now to do some research to see if a camber can be put into blades on a Tormek. I'm betting there is a jig for that. 
Problem is that if I really like it, I can't afford it..


----------



## WhoMe

Cool score Mark. Seek out Mosquito, he is a great 45 resource.


----------



## terryR

Mike, that's Bittersweet you got to play with a T-7, but can't own one. Wish I could justify one in my shop!  Hopefully you keep sharpening irons at work when no one is looking!

Mark, that's pretty impressive for a first plane purchase. Nice-looking 45, too.

Awe crap, my wife just bought 3 pigs! Looks like I'll get to earn my LN62 for christmas…


----------



## Mosquito

Mark, that looks like a very nice #45. They're quite fun to use once you get the hang of it.


----------



## WhoMe

But Terry, think
BACONNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

and pork chops … mmmm pork chops.


----------



## racerglen

Applesauce too !!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

There you go Terry. Earn that LN

I had planned some LN glory with the cash from my current commission, but that cash might have to go to a $400 furnace repair. Everybody feel sorry for Rojo


----------



## terryR

Yeah, bacon is cool, and ham!

But, all I can focus on will be: feeding troughs, watering troughs, loading chutes, sleeping quarters, potential fencing…

Edit…that sucks, Red. Gotta have the heat, though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mark - you may not know the slitter (mounted astride the handle of the plane) is considered a cutter too. You're not too far off from a complete set, looks like the smallest beaders are what's not there…

Mmmmm, Bacon. Meat Candy. (easy, bhog…)


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Since being tipped off by Brett a while back ( http://lumberjocks.com/topics/53534 (Thanks Again!) ) I bought a #7C on Etsy. It took it over a month to get here, had some rust issues, a pretty chipped blade, and a chunk missing from the frog. A bit of electrolysis and a new Hock Blade later, it's making some shavings. Not quite as much Heft and Hubris as I'd have liked, but for the price I can't complain.




























Now I just need to go back and actually flatten my workbench top…


----------



## TerryDowning

Nice 45 Mark,

upcoming LN Glory, Bacon, Pork chops and applesauce (In my best possible brady bunch impression) for TerryR too bad that comes with a lot of work.

a busted heater  and hence failed LN Glory (sorry Red, but with winter on its way, I'm sure you have the priorities straight)

Nice No 7, I hope it's worth the wait for ya Tim!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

We have pork chops in the crock pot for tonight, wife told me I'm in charge of the sides. I said 'appleshawce…' 

It will be on the table tonight, mark my words…


----------



## WhoMe

Terry, when you put it that way, it does sound like a lot of work.

But you know "pork is the other white meat"


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty - talk to me about crockpot chops bro … with the little guy ready to eat the ass off a runnin horse when he gets home from daycare the crockpot has been our savior for at the ready meals. Everytime I try crock chops they come out all dry. Ill trade ya for a quick crockpot mac n cheese recipe? Real men slow cook, crockpot style.


----------



## lysdexic

Let me preface by saying that I Do Not Cook.

Wifey was out of town this past weekend in Denver and decided to have dinner ready for her when see got hope. This is very unusaul occurance. I made taco soup in the crock pot with corn bread. Dirt simple recipe. Served with sour creme, shredded cheese and cilantro. Awesomeness.


----------



## chrisstef

Did ya put the corn bread mix right on top of the taco soup inside the CP? I done that one before and its slam jammin. Hold the cilantro for me though.


----------



## lysdexic

Nope, you crumble the corn bread into your bowl of soup.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef, first have to see if they turn out before I can recommend, but if they do, you're on…


----------



## chrisstef

I dig it buddy. Ive also got a wicked solid baked beans recipe with a little sumpin extra in em .. that's right … BACON!!!


----------



## bandit571

What? No beans & weenies????

Dunlap #3DBB on the way, looking just like a MF#8…

Got some thin sliced spuds, sausage, and a few other items to go on the skillet, suppertime!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Leave it to bandito to call for both the beans and the weenie. A full monty kinda guy. BTW how ya feelin lately?


----------



## donwilwol

You guys want to start a recipes of your dreams thread!


----------



## theoldfart

2 parts bacon , 2 parts pork, 1 pint beer and a dash of BLO


----------



## BigRedKnothead

*Wayne*...thought of you today when I stumbled upon this craziness at my fav lumber spot. I would've looked for a 14" yankee for you….but it wouldn't have done any good. The lumber is for sale there, but not the tools….yet


----------



## WayneC

I see at least one Yankee in there Red. Not sure what size it is. Looks like some interesting braces in there.


----------



## ShaneA

Has anyone heard from Dan C latelty? He has been absent for a while. Hopefully, he is just busy.


----------



## lysdexic

I spy 2 Fray Spofford braces. Other than my Yankee's they are my favorite.


----------



## donwilwol

I've been wondering about Dan as well. Its been a while since he had been on.


----------



## lysdexic

+1 on Dan.


----------



## bandit571

Sausage & Spuds was canceled for tonight, no beer for it. had to put up with just manwich & waffle fries.

Been trying all sorts of planes out on the chuting board, a #6, a few #5s, and that Cordovan 9-1/2. FrankenBailey #5, and that red/brown block seem to do the best.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I miss ol' Dan too.

I've prodded my lumber guy a couple times about his vintage tools. (there are a couple cabinets filled with hand planes). He just says he not ready to let any of them go yet….but I'll be the first to know. 
I'll bet you guys know shortly thereafter


----------



## WayneC

Red, I'm sure there will be photos if he does.

Scott, I've got the spofford braces on my try out list. I passed on a spofford wimble a while back in lieu of a 46 and 50 that I purchased.

Bummer Bandit. Sausage and Spuds sounded good.


----------



## DanKrager

WhoMe, The T7 does not have a special jig for camber that I know of. The book (ya, that pristine paperback comes with them) says to use their tool rest attachment set at the correct angle and grind the arc essentially by hand. It would be good to mark it on the blade first with a fine permanent pen. I've been dreaming up a camber jig because I'm learning the benefit of a subtle camber and would like to create them reliably, by the numbers. I guess I'm too fussy to rely on a good eye and steady hand. I wouldn't mill an engine head that way… 
DanK


----------



## lysdexic

Wayne - the Spofford braces are simple. I just like the way they look. They are great for that dedicated bit. I put a counter sink in mine.


----------



## WhoMe

Dan, that its what I figured. I was going to take a look whee I got back to work on Thursday. At any rate, the one thing I don't see doing its flattening/polishing the backs of the blades on the Tormek I can use the side of the wheel but I'm betting it was not designed for that.


----------



## racerglen

So, some good, some not..
Was about to place a Lee Valley order this morning, end run on the accounting department, if it's two orders pre Christmas, then the total "looks" smaller ?
AND THEN..with this morning's paper, the early Christmas flyer i'd been mailed last week, with a wrapper..FREE SHIPPING NOVEMBER 7TH TO 14TH..
Put the order off a day, yes..
The not so good.. a state of the Union update, the $5 4 and a half..
Epoxied the tote after the first repair failed, left it over 24 hours in the clamp, did the required sanding, stain match and reasemble..
Working real good on my scrificial doug fir on the 1" side, so lets try some face action..couple passes and SNAP, gone again..
Step away from the bench, deep breaths, then place it on the shelf and think some more..too little epoxy ? too old epoxy ? more thought required.
On a side note using it shows me it's heavier than the 2 Stanley 4.5's I have, maybe a bit less than my MF #10 ?
Anyone with bigger hands wouldn't enjoy it, my fingers are right on the adjuster wheel.

Well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glen, hate to hear the pain that plane is offering. Just trying to do it right, and it's fighting you. Rats.

Wednesday morning pic.


----------



## SamuelP

Try super glue glen. It works great.


----------



## BTimmons

Some Wednesday Plane Porn for everyone out there. Here's a few shots from last night, taming some curly maple. I don't have a decent band saw or a powered jointer or planer, so when I want to resaw something I have to split it on the table saw and plane it by hand. These are all video stills.

The first few swipes.










So nice.










All it takes is 20 seconds to get from burned…










To beautiful.










All thanks to the sweet tool I got from the recent Plane Swap!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ WOW! Great stuff, Brian!!


----------



## CFrye

That's art right there Brian. Fine art.


----------



## racerglen

Will do Sam !


----------



## donwilwol

Glen, when I epoxy totes, I drill a series of holes in both pieces to help it grip. It helps a lot.


----------



## racerglen

Don, I did follow your advice on that after after the 1st "breakup" 
Puzzled but unbeaten !


----------



## SamuelP

I use the gel super glue (titebond).

I clean the affected area with a steel brush and wipe clean with a mineral spirits. after it is dried I put glue on each side and hold it in place. Usually about 20 seconds or so and let it sit a few hours before I start working any spill-out. The watery stuff is good for seeping into cracks and preventing cracks from getting bigger. It can also fill the crack so you can sand it flush.

Edit - A while back TerryR bought a #40 with a tote repaired like this. I have never had an issue with them. He could be a second opinion.


----------



## WhoMe

Brian, your re sawing method is exactly like mine except for the type of wood. Table saw for the initial cuts, hand saw to finish the split, plane smooth.

That curly maple is some really pretty looking wood. Nice photos and that hand plane looks like a car body right out of the 30's


----------



## TerryDowning

Plane Disaster:

My treasured 60 1/2 fell off and hit the floor this morning.



















the casting on the back of the depth adjuster broke where it's pressed onto the adjuster screw. I'm attempting a fix with medium CA, failing that. J.B. Weld??

Who might have a spare adjuster that would match this style??

This is one of my inheritance planes and sure is a fine tool! I would hate to retire it.

If it does end up retired. Thoughts on a replacement?

another 60 1/2?
one of the new 60 1/2 models?
Millers Falls 56?

I do prefer the cam style caps on block planes.


----------



## WayneC

Would one be available from a parts plane? Perhaps one with a damaged casting or mouth. If you had to replace, consider a 65 as well. If your name was Al, I would suggest a steel or aluminum body plane.


----------



## TerryDowning

Just read this on blood and Gore regarding the 60 series planes.

"I've seen a few examples of this plane, and other similar model low angle block planes with the same adjustment mechanism, that have had their adjusting knob snapped off the threaded rod, only to be welded back together. This problem can be found on the earlier model of the plane with the cast iron knob that has a coarse "knurling" cast around its edge (these knobs are threaded onto the adjusting screw and either have 6 holes drilled through them or "STANLEY" cast into them."


----------



## BTimmons

WhoMe - It really is the slickest looking tool in my shop. You and I had the same impression. When I first saw it I immediately thought of a Rolls Royce Phantom Corsair.










I'm not even remotely a "car guy", but some things are just cool enough to transcend the boundaries of my usual interests.


----------



## bandit571

A Dunlap #3DBB arrived in the mail today

Big crater field on one side, between the toe and the mouth area, not a biggie..

Some of the craters had wandered around tothe sole as well, will fill up nicely with the wax that goes on the sole

Looks like someone had run this plane through a vat of evaporust. Then a gray/silver primer(?) sprayed on the base. Now has a nice BLACK coating on it.

Handles are quite sound, that old red finish Millers Falls liked so well. Brass "nuts" to hold the handles still.

Adjuster wheel is a steel one. Iron is stamped "Dunlap". Some black paint still around the "DUNLAP" on the lever cap. A one piece style, instead of a MF two one.

To my door it was just $12.


----------



## CL810

Brian, that plane is magnificent!!


----------



## terryR

Sam, et al, I replaced the tote on that 40. My usual method for repairing breaks…

Terry, that sucks. I hope you can find a similar model and mix parts? I love the lil 60 1/2. And the 65, too.


----------



## thedude50

*
Not to be off topic but a lot of people here will be interested.

A coworker bought in a large bag of chestnuts. He tells me that his friend near here has a pretty large chestnut tree. What makes this interesting is that here in east coast, all the chestnut trees, that I was aware, succumbed to the blight about 50-60 years ago. I am going to try planting these and see what happens.

-David in Damascus, MD*

The blight killed about 95% of all the American Chestnut trees however some were not harmed by this blight. There is currently a project to re forest the great trees do a Google search for the project and you will see so much information on this topic. Including how to grow the trees and how to inoculate them with the blight to insure that only immune trees are grown to adulthood. also there are several other variety's of chestnut but they do not grow to the size of the giant Chestnut trees that made up 40% of the appellation forest .This re forestation project is a great cause I hope you find it worth your efforts.

Lance


----------



## racerglen

State of the Union (4.5) update.
Took it apart when I got home, just couldn't do that at the time.. and 1-glue starvation. dumba$$..
cleaned, super glue geled and waiting the recomended 24+ for "full strength" 
2- after it's done it's initial set up this time ploped it back on the base..hmmm..now how in..it's (the tote) not flat or straight on the rod.. but it was when put on after both previous glue ups..
Took the rod out, knowing already it was bent, straightened it out and remounted (I think it may have moved when taking the tote off this time ?) anyway now straight but still way out of kiliter with the sole/base.
MANY MANY light taps with my persuader (20 oz brass hammer) and it's all lined up now.








We'll see what happens this time.
(the wet glue sign has been needed many times for shop "visitors")


----------



## waho6o9

A new hinge mortise plane from Lee Valley looks promising,
and with free shipping for a little while it might be a good addition
to your plane till.

Me likey.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Very nice. Free shipping is always the best time to buy from LV

Stumbled across this forum/article. I really like Derek Cohen's comments. I dunno, the issue of integrity as a consumer is interesting to me. I love that I don't have to buy hand tools from china. But I wish I had more options on power tools.

http://woodbyhand.blogspot.com/2012/04/quangsheng-vs-lie-nielsen-bench-planes.html


----------



## LukieB

Did you guys see Derek's planes featured in this month's Fine woodworking??? Very cool stuff.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I did. Here' one of them. Dude's a plane pimp.


----------



## Airframer

Random morning #140 fluffies…


----------



## terryR

Intriguing read, there, BigRed. I wish Derek could preach morality in purchasing to the rest of this lazy country. Buying Chinese made products supports their whole economic and social mess, and keeps destroying ours. (no politics) But, as major consumers of everything, all 'americans' want is cheap stuff…and more of it. bigger TV, more chrome on the SUV…

The fact that you cannot afford LN does not justify immoral acts.

love it, live it, preach it.


----------



## chrisstef

Guys .. Sargent 710 …. can I get a parts breakdown?

As far as I know its the an auto set version of a bedrock? Am I correct in that?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I hear ya Terry. We'd get along just fine

I'm guilty about buying cheap at times too. I don't have much trouble with the lazy part though.


----------



## TerryDowning

Good news on the 60 1/2 front. The Medium CA seems to be doing the trick. I glued the broken piece back into place before I left for work(Picture above shows the clamp)

Removed the clamp when I got home, 
applied some pressure to the repair with some needle nose pliers (seems to be holding)
Removed the adjusting rod from the plane and tapped gently back into the knob
wiggled back and forth a few times (seems to be holding and solid)
re-installed back into plane and re-assembled
ran the adjuster in and out a few times (seems to be holding and solid)

Here's the result









It even went back on straight









All hail mighty superglue!!

Tip for using CA on porous materials (cast iron, porcelain, etc.) first apply a very light coat to each side to be glued to seal up the pores, once dry to the touch, then apply CA and apply pressure to the pieces. This closes the pores and give the CA enough surface area to hold.


----------



## terryR

Stef, you shopping for an Auto-Set? The 710 is cast iron, nickel plated lever cap. Bedrock frog design. Worth $75-200 depending on condition…East Indian rosey for tote prior to 1925, then Mahogany.

BigRed, nobody uses T10 steel that I know of for tools, except folks making a cheapo sword for bashing around. Just sayin'

Congrats, Terry, I hope the CA holds!!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Well Terry …. I mighta just bumped into one that needs to be picked up tomorrow morning  This one looks to be in really really good shape. It wont really matter too much to me but it comes with the box. I think I beat all the other craigslisters to it last night. Just trying to firm up a location with the seller to meet at tomorrow. If he suggests the back of the truck stop, Im out.


----------



## donwilwol

A 710 with a box, after a brass backed saw. You better be buyin lottery tickets!

Its more like the Gage than the bedrock, but its a rock solid design.


----------



## chrisstef

That's probably a good call Don. It's far from a done deal yet but you guys will definitely know come mid day tomorrow. I like rock solid.


----------



## terryR

Awesome, Stef! I'm jealous of the box! LOL

The 710 is a good sized smoother, IMO. Nope, never used mine since I'm waiting to collect the entire family before restoring. But…I've fondled it enough to recommend the comfy feeling of the size!


----------



## racerglen

State of the Union 4.5 update









Put things back together, not going to even think of sanding or stain or wax..that's on the 1" dug fir..on the edge









Then moved over to the side and, and..about three passes and slammed a KNOT..









And every body's happy..well, moved the frog back a bit, jammed the chip breaker (fine tuning eh !)
and after a bit of reset..back to it..Tote's holding up fine..even with more $t for brains..made those pre knot passes AGAINST THE GRAIN..then with it..can't tell the difference..smooooth ..









Sweet plane, just replaced what was the mounting screw for the lever cap with an actual dome cap screw/bolt as compared to the strange thing it came with.. lots of fiddling.fettling left but YAHOOOOO..


----------



## DanKrager

More plane work on the outdoor benches.









I really like this Sweetheart!









Now, do THIS with your 444!









DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

(Wonder who Dan is calling out?)


----------



## DanKrager

No one in particular… 
I really do wonder, though, if and how this could be done before circular motivated electrons?
DanK


----------



## Airframer

Smitty - you of course realize that you now HAVE to do that with the 444. The no balls has been tossed out there.

Got some 2 sided DMT's in today. Waterstones are just plain messy and a pita to use so I bit the bullet and got some diamond stones.

Started making a Paul Sellers style holder for them.










I had forgotten I owned a router plane at first so I started removing the waste with my bit and brace with less than steller results. Had to fill that area back in with some putty..










Then I put the routah to work.. LOVE this thing.. look at that crisp wall!


----------



## WhoMe

Eric, which DMTs did you get? You will have to do a report on how you like them.

And AHHHHHHHHHHH…............ I'm tasting the Tormek Kool-aid and it is starting to taste good. Got to play with the T-7 more at work and accidentally touched a knuckle against my 78 blade. I barely felt it and it was barely a touch but IT DREW BLOOD… and that was without stropping. I have a bunch of blades in the que (that will not get cambers) but I want to get a blade or 2 to wood before really seeing how good that is. But DANG, I really don't want to like it.. I can't afford oneand everything I have read is that the T3 is not worth the money. 
I was told that I have to limit my playing time on it unless I start to sharpen some of the turning tools. Well, I asked which ones they want sharpened first. So, I'm learning how to use it for those too. Supposedly, we have some diamond stones around too so I will be playing with those also. I already do the water stone thing at home and some sandpaper too. Not a fan of sand paper except for an initial bevel and fettling plane soles.

Now for some sad news… I was the recipient of a gracious gift from Dan K in the form of some turned handles for my #71. I just supplied the wood, Yucatan Rosewood, and he turned me a set of beautiful knobs. Well, The wood was still wet when Dan turned the knobs and he warned me about it. Unfortunately, I made the mistake of letting them sit in my garage hoping they would dry out some before I put a finish on them and I went out tonight and CRACKS…

















I dipped them in a 50/50 mix of BLO and mineral spirits to hopefully stop further cracking but the damage is done. You can see the cracks in the top shot and the side shot is visible with the excess BLO weeping out of one of the cracks.

Dan, I'm REALLY sorry about this, you did beautiful work and I was extremely happy with what you did.

I should have known better and dipped them in the BLO/ms mix as soon as I got them…...


----------



## dbray45

Terry -

I bought old planes that were a mess and cleaned them up. When I could afford to buy new, I bought LV and lately some LN planes to round things out. The old planes, as Don's collection illustrates, can be cleaned up really nicely. Getting planes to be users versus investment or collector is a much different.

Users can be bought for $5 - $10.00, buy two of the same size, and make one really nice user. It doesn't have to look perfect, but cleaning it up will teach you how to tune it up. After you learn how to do this and use them, then look at getting ones you need - as you need them.

The mentality that in order to be productive you have to buy $30,000 worth of hand tools is ridiculous. In starting out, all you really need is a 1/4" and 1/2" chisel, a good hand saw, a drill with bits, a hammer, and a hand plane - 4 or 5 is good and some screw drivers. Glue and a tape measure are good also.

With these, you would be amazed at what you can build - hell you can build a house if you throw in a level.


----------



## terryR

David, I agree with you completely! I don't mean that everyone should buy new LN planes every month. Clearly, the most economical way to enter woodworking is by restoring vintage tools. I've restored many old planes, and they are my daily users…love them.

My complaint is when buying a NEW tool…and comparing a $110 Chinese plane to a $260 LN. That's comparing apples to oranges. Different steels, different machining methods. Same thing with buying a new Husky framing hammer vs. an American made Vaughn. Does the Husky drive nails? Yep, I fenced over 5000 feet with it, plus built pump house, chicken coop, minor home repairs. But, will I buy another Husky tool? Nope. Never. Same story with my Buck Bros. coping saw made in China…piece of crap for $9. However, for $15, I found an Olson coping saw made in US that is a joy to use. Live and learn…but I'm through with Chinese tools!

Buying new tools from China just feeds the crappy system…they use inferior steels, abuse slave labor, and have 'cancer towns' set up around the factory where the workers slowly die. All so Americans can get another screwdriver for $4, since the last one broke. Sorry for the politics, but this a sorry way to run our world. I'd support a global economy, after China starts importing F-150's.

IMO, it's a waste of $110 to buy a new Chinese plane. Go for THREE vintage Stanleys instead. They are higher quality tools!

Everyone out here in the country complains there's no jobs…no factory jobs, they mean. Well, it's WAY past time to blame the American consumer mentality! But, how to stop ourselves from buying the cheap toaster ovens, lawnmowers, hammers, 'furniture', bedding, etc?


----------



## LukieB

Well said Terry, I agree with you 100%


----------



## Mosquito

+1 to that Terry.

-

AF, nice work going on with the router plane, and making the sharpening station. I intend to make one soon myself, and was planning on doing it the same way.


----------



## dbray45

Terry - it is much more than the politics. My wife did buy a China made plane for me because she knew what size I was looking for and this was $30.00. I sharpened it (took 5 minutes), she thought it was sharp, I ran it down a piece of cherry and it was time to sharpen it again. It went back to the store.

I bought a relatively new Record #7 with plastic tote and knob (which will get replaced), and it needed an little honing to get it the way I wanted it - it took 45 minutes to polish the edge. The #1 LN plane that I recently bought (and the small scraper plane) were sharp out of the box. The scraper plane needed a burr, which it didn't have. Have used both of these a lot on an ash project (Entertainment wall) and the blades are still sharp.

On the LN, LV and Record, the soles are flat. Tuning is done.

If you look hard on this site, you will find that I didn't think LN was worth the higher investment. I now own their fishtail chisels, a scraper plane, a #1 bronze, and a #2 bronze (for Christmas). I own a bunch of the low angle planes from LV. Yup - these are worth the money.


----------



## Airframer

WhoMe - They are the Dura Sharp made by DMT 2" x 6". I have one that is Extra Course/Course and the other is Fine/Extra Fine. Got them on eBay for $49 each.

(course/xcourse) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370935951855

(fine/xfine) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310788162227

A bit more up front than I was wanting to do for sharpening but these should last long enough to justify the investment I think.

Mos - It was surprisingly simple. I just traced the stones, knifed the line and went at ti with the router plane till it was deep enough to just hold the stone still. I added the recesses so I can flip the stones easily.

Got some finish on it now. Just need to add a good coat of wax and it should be ready to use. Still pondering adding a hook to one end or just use it clamped in the wagon vise.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Agreed Terry. I also have some strong feeling for american corporations as well. Like "American" auto makers claiming to be "the heartbeat of America" as they now assemble the majority of their automobiles in Mexico and Canada. But ya, another story.

dbray- as far as LV vs. LN. I think it's just preference. They are both respectable companies who make great tools. LN bench planes are priced higher, but Low angle and joinery planes are similar in price. I'm not a big fan of norris adjusters or the aesthetics of Veritas planes. Hence my preference for LN. 
Well, sometimes it bums me out that LV sells a lot of chinese stuff too. They just don't put the Veritas name on it.


----------



## mochoa

+ to what David says, who is it that is perpetuation this myth about vintage tools not being cheap any more. BS!

+1 Terry.


----------



## WhoMe

AF - I'll be interested to hear how you like them. I currently have 2"x8" water stones and im getting frustrated with them because of their 2" width. It is OK for chisels and small plane blades but trying to sharpen anything wider is just a total PITA. That is why, any further sharpening media for me will be the 3" wide (or so) stuff.

Red - I agree with the LN/LV quality versus aesthetics. LN has a tried and true design where as LV did their own thing with some really smart additions. Like the set screws on the side of blades to keep them where you want in the sole. 
Personally, I like a lot of the looks of the LV stuff but I have seen where some of the designs cause limitations. Like shooting boards. One of these days, I will buy a couple of nice planes but I want to physically try them first.


----------



## dbray45

Lee Valley has different tote angles for planes and saws - this makes them different in use.

The DMT plates are nice, I have 5 of them - but I keep my 8000 water stone to finish polish.

If you have chipped glass or crystal, the extra fine DMT works well in taking the sharp edge off.


----------



## mochoa

AF why didnt you go with the EZ Laps on Amazon, I got both the Fine and X Fine for $35 on Amazon with free shipping. My Course is a DMT Duosharp which I already had.


----------



## TerryDowning

+1 on the EZ Laps
I have the coarse, fine and extra fine.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup, that's my desk


----------



## donwilwol

STEF, YOU SUCK!!!! let me repeat…..

YOU SUCK!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Yessir, I sure do suck. Suck like a fox!

The jappaning is at 95-98%. There's a small nick at the toe and a little piece missing behind the cheek. Factory grind on the frog and the bed for the frog. Iron appears to have been honed as I don't see an mill marks on it. Knob and tote are mint. Small scuff on the knob but that's about it. Knurled knobs are in perfect condition. Everything is free and moves. Light surface rust on the sole, cheeks, and iron.

This guy was used sparingly at best. Not even any shavings underneath the iron, just dust.


----------



## donwilwol

I think I paid like $15 for that book!! (yes a moment of weakness) but still.


----------



## chrisstef

LOL Don. The box is here, but its wasted There's no signs of anything written or printed on it and its mostly fallen apart.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice 'Stef.

-

I just bought a pair of #8 H&R bases for my #5 with irons. Pretty sure this set is unused as well… not as good of a price, but still decent at $80 shipped. Maybe I should have put in a lower offer since they accepted with out countering lol Slowly but surely I'll add to my collection… now I'll just have to buy a #405 at some point lol


----------



## Airframer

Maur - I… didn't know about the EZ Laps! If I find I need bigger plates I will look at those but these will just have to do for now. Still the price worked out to be about $25 per grit which still ain't bad.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

I'd like to chime in and say that my setup of EZ-Lap 3"x8" plates is working great for all my plane irons and chisels, and also my knives that I carry about and use daily. I have a course, fine and extra fine (roughly 200, 600, and 1200 grit) that I use for maintaining all my blades. Switched over from 2" wide oil stones about 4 months ago, and use them all the time with no sign of wear. Couldn't find a cheaper place than amazon that sells them.

Disclaimer: Not associated with Ez-Lap in any official way, just like using their product.


----------



## TerryDowning

Eric, Not a bad price when you look at it that way. Less storage space as well. Nothing wrong with DMT. I have some of there credit card sized in coarse, fine and extra fine. Great for lathe chisels and gouges.


----------



## LukieB

You suck Stef


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks Lukie. Thanks Mos.

So, ill throw it out to the panel … keep it as a user, try and get it to a collector and make a few coins, or make a trade for something I want/need?


----------



## dbray45

Either way - clean it up


----------



## chrisstef

Without a doubt Dave she'll get cleaned up and waxed. Im not going to let the rust go any further than it has all ready.


----------



## dbray45

If it works real well and is comfortable - keep it
If it doesn't fit you - sell it


----------



## chrisstef

Solid call. A tune up and a clean up, then ill make a call.

Till is full. Someone needs to go …. Groz scrub a dub im lookin at you.


----------



## donwilwol

If it hasn't been sharpened and you want to sell it as a collector, then don't sharpen and tune it. It's not a suggestion, just stating its worth more original.


----------



## chrisstef

Hmmm … food for thought. I shall ponder this.


----------



## Airframer

Very nice Stef! I need to find some rust hunting grounds out here…

DMT Tray is finished.


Do you guys sharpen dry/w oil or window cleaner like Paul Sellers uses? I have seen all 3 done so just wondering which works best.


----------



## donwilwol

The dollar store window cleaner works best. Don't use oil, I've heard it will ruin them.


----------



## TerryDowning

you can go dry, but the plates will clog up quickly. Clean with soap and water and a nylon scrub brush. You want to loosen the embedded particles not remove the diamond particle a metal brush can take the diamond stuff right off the substrate.

I typically use window cleaner because it's easy. Water works well too.

I need to make a stop by the 99 cent store for glass cleaner (gotta be cheaper than using from household inventory, I need some silicone glue brushes too.) Thanks Don!!


----------



## donwilwol

Its not just cost Terry. For some reason, because of cheaper chemicals I guess, its more resistant to rust.


----------



## TerryDowning

Haven't had the rust issue yet and it's been a year. Good thing about being in the desert I guess.


----------



## donwilwol

yea, even bodies don't rot, they just dry out. Dead or alive


----------



## donwilwol

and where Eric lives it rains 364 1/2 days a year!! He's good for a 1/2 a day.


----------



## planepassion

"dbray- as far as LV vs. LN. I think it's just preference."

Red, I would respectfully disagree. While it is true that they both produce high-quality planes, there are differences. Lee Valley is very innovative, constantly pushing the envelope to develop new inventions…and filing patents for them. The innovation that sticks in my mind most are the set screws on the side of their planes to help keep plane blades square to the sole. Lie Nielsen designs by contrast seem to take the vintage Stanley bedrock design and "beef it up" with thicker irons for example. My LV low-angle jack has become my favorite plane. It is extremely versatile and if I had to give up all my planes but one, that would be the one I'd keep.

I haven't found patents by Lie Nielsen. However, the machining, fit and finish of the #4 bronze I have is simply superb. The cherry tote and knob is a pleasure to look at, hold and use. The tote on Lee Valley planes, while functional and comfortable for extended use, is not aesthetically pleasing to me.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Brad, I think there are no patents for all Lie Nielsen planes except their large router. I was talking to someone about plane history a few weeks ago and he'd said that when T L-N was starting he went to Stanley to ask if they would sell him patents to their old planes and they said no, you can just have them. I thought - what the hell? Went looking around for that story to see if that's what had happened and then I realized you can't renew a patent after it expires (you can get Congress to step in and extend it and good luck with that, suckers.) So when all the Stanley patents started expiring, that's when the explosion of knock-offs began. Maybe that's what the guy meant but he made it sound like Stanley totally screwed themselves giving up their history.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I hear ya Brad. Still seems to me that one is Classical, one is Jazz. They're both playing at a high level. I'm grateful for them both.

Update- it looks as though Walt's (brass city) cancer prognosis is about as good as one could hope for. That does well with my soul.


----------



## john2005

Brad the only thing I disagree with is that we have to give up all our planes….this is bad. Very bad. 
lol

In other news, I have some old stanley knockoffs. If there is a newby in the group wanting to get his feet wet, he/she can have them if they just pay the freight. They are nothing special, just stuff I got in lots to get ones I wanted. I believe there is a #5, an incomplete #4 and 2 #3s. The #4 has a stamped frog. None of them have any markings other than "Made in USA" which is better than a chinese plane. Oh, and one of the totes on the #3s is questionable.


----------



## donwilwol

I posted this as a forum post, but I am looking for a frog for a Sargent #8 shaw patent Hand plane. Any chance any one has one?


----------



## upchuck

Can I play too? I'll try to be nice. Please note how new I am to this LJ game and try to be forgiving. I stumbled across this Hand Plane of Your Dreams Forum a few days ago and started to plow through the 36000+ replies and posts….Wow! I'm about 10% done and thought that I'd have a few things to say when I was more up to speed. But after reading Don W's post #36290 above I thought I'd chime in now.
A couple of years ago I paid $2 for a rust bucket queen. (I am a bottom feeder.) I believe it is also a Sargent #8 with the Shaw's Patent frog. I think it is the same size as a Stanley #4. Mine is corrugated, and I have most of the bits and pieces that came with it although the knob is ugly times 2 and I think that I remember that the tote was also in bad (but recoverable) shape. But, alas, my frog is also broken. The top part of the frog is missing and broken off between the depth adjusting nut/bolt and where I assume the lateral adjuster should be located. It seems like there has been an unsuccessful effort made to repair the break because the remaining part has some evidence of welding (or is it braising?). 
I always look for 2" Shaw's Patent frogs when I'm out and about and I'll go gaga when I find a #8 (or #15 I'm guessing) with the toe and knob broken off the sole. I might even go up to $3 for such a beast. I have not seen another Shaw's Patent plane in the flea markets or yard sales I've been to and most of the ones I've seen in Ebay also have this part of the frog broken off The broken ones and the few intact ones all seem to be too pricey for my pockets. I have seen an intact frog only for sale somewhere and it was between $100 and $200 and that's just not happening for me. I have other #4 sized planes so getting this busted one up and running hasn't been a high priority for me. After reading about Don W's shared dilemma I was motivated to pull this plane out of the box and look at it again. I may clean it up and tune it to use with a small brass hammer to do the fine adjusting. Unless someone comes up with two frogs for Don W and me. 
My other thought was that if some one had a broken main sole casting but an intact frog we could find an innocent child to flip a coin and the loser would send the winner the parts to make one functioning plane out of two broken ones.
The Shaw's patent was supposed to be a new and improved connection between the frog and the sole. I guess it's fragility was why it was such a short lived experiment.
chuck


----------



## Mosquito

Welcome to the asylum, Chuck ;-)

Shop still not in woodworking mode, so I soaked and cleaned up my #10… hope to get some better pictures, once I can get the lighting back to where it normally is (moved some stuff around for the furnace repair guy)



















I also bought a #101 for $3 from an "Arts and Craft/Bake Sale/Flea Market"... strange sale at the VFW, but I bought the only plane lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Upchuck, Welcome!


----------



## john2005

Looks real nice Mos, probably better than I coulda made it look. Real nice!


----------



## Mosquito

Here's a few better pictures…


----------



## WhoMe

Moss, really nice rehab on that #10. Based on your blade logo, yours is older than mine. That looks to be a logo associated with a type 10 or earlier. My#10 has the V logo related to the type 11. It is a trick getting the blade out of the body, huh..
Stumbled on a flea market in downtown Orange today. Picked up a type 10 #5c in pretty good shape. Will post a pic tomorrow. Almost no rust, no cracks in body. Handle is missing the horn and feels like it is cracked towards the base but the crack isn't really visible but I can feel it. Someone suggested using thin super glue to seal/mend the crack. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, I believe it to be a Type 10. So close to the Type 11 that I desire, but for the price I paid, no complaints. Blade is a little pitted, but it's not as bad as it looks in the picture, and is only on that end, the business end is fine still (apart from a large chip)


----------



## donwilwol

nice #10 Mos.

Welcome Upchuck.


----------



## CampD

Here's a beauty!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Francois-Linke-Paris-1903-presentation-wood-plane-w-sides-dovetailed-into-sole/151144457316?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D18519%26meid%3D2604617752053216177%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D8427%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D161125897850%26


----------



## terryR

Nice work, Mos! Love me some No.10…


----------



## mochoa

Sweet Mos!


----------



## JustJoe

Great job cleaning that #10 Mosquito. If you're in the neighborhood how about swinging on by and freshening up mine?










And if you've really got the time, I've got this extra body that I put away a few years ago for when I got a surface grinder. Now I've got a surface grinder and I'm too scared to touch it. The ugliness goes pretty deep and there might not be anything left by the time I grind it smooth.


----------



## CampD

Yesterdays rust hunt, local place owned by an old timer that opens when he feels like it.
All three pieces $10. Stanley phillips #3 screwdriver, Stanley #5c that is a real barn find, heavy dirt and rust not as bad as it looks, all there and looks to be maple handles. and a regular #4 only has "made in usa" maybe an early defiance.




























All have good parts.

Seeing Mos's #10 now I want one.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Joe, for the right price I would  And I feel like I'd be scared to use a surface grinder on a plane body too… at least a #10 lol

Been working on the iron today. I got the edge past the ding, and now working on the primary bevel to get rid of the flat. Honestly, rehabbing the iron is my least favorite part. Hate redoing the primary by hand…


----------



## LoriF

*WhoMe * Congrats on your plane score! How'd you like the Orange Flea Market?


----------



## Tim457

Too funny Joe. Don't really blame you for not letting the surface grinder rip on it. Not familiar with how they work exactly. Can you brace between the cheeks at all? Have you played with surface grinding some el cheapos for fun and practice?


----------



## JustJoe

I've cleaned/squared the sides of a few no-name planes and the bottom of a few smaller block planes but that's about it. Clamping is an adventure because I'm inexperienced in doing it and it takes patience to get it just right. The surface grinder is basically just a regular grinding wheel that is on a column and below it is a table that moves side/side and back/back. Once you've got everything clamped to perfection you just lower the wheel a few thousandths until it starts to cut, move the table around to grind everything flat, drop the wheel another couple of thousandths and repeat until you fall asleep, it's flat, or you ruin it. I've found it a lot easier to use for flattening cutters or grinding new bevels.


----------



## DanKrager

Joe, I there are days I wish I had a surface grinder. They are remarkably useful, as designed, to get things flat and square. 
As a former pattern cutter in one of Josten's Jewelry factories, I watched the skilled machinists do some remarkable things with their "toys". One of the things that impressed me was the usefulness of magnetic chucks. The most used holder was a 6" vise with a magnetic base. Holding a plane and squaring it would be trivial with such an accessory. With a screw jack under each end (for micro adjusting) then tightening the vise just enough to hold the piece steady, the setup looked solid, quick, and quite easy. 
DanK


----------



## JayT

Mos, great job on the #10.

Random Sunday shot.


----------



## LukieB

Wow Jay, nice cobwebs : )


----------



## WhoMe

Well here is the #5 I bought at that flea market in Orange. I paid $7 for it.

















Lori, the flea market was ok. I was heading down there for something else and saw the sign. Lots of stuff that I would expect for old town Orange. almost no interesting tools. A few hand planes and a couple of saws but not anything else of interest for a woodworker. I did see a Warranted superior emblemed hand saw that had a handle like a D16 with the wheat carved handle but it had an etch that was for Montgomery Wards (I think). it was in great shape but I passed since I have several hand saws that I don't use so it would have been a waste of money.

Unfortunately, I heard about a large flea market in Anaheim but could not go. Kind of bummed as I wanted to look around but have no $$ to spend.


----------



## mochoa

Holly crap did you guys see that LN is coming out with a plow plane? Based on #43 Millers Patent.


----------



## chrisstef

hoe hoe hold me … I bet that gonna go cheap.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good. Now I don't have to buy that crappy veritas…lol


----------



## theoldfart

just a matter of time till 45/405 Maur! Mos you listening?

Edit. Mos I'll take that #8 H&R and nosing thingy when you get the LN :0)


----------



## BTimmons

Oh damn, that LN is pretty.


----------



## WayneC

Hmmmm. Another plane to add to the list.

This page has a list of upcoming LN Events….

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/events/usa/

November 22-23, 2013

Austin, TX
Fine Lumber

December 6-7, 2013 Beverly, MA
Furniture Institute of Massachusetts

January 3-4, 2014 Brooklyn, NY
Build It Green! NYC (BIG!NYC)

January 10-11, 2014 Phoenix, AZ
Timber Woodworking Machinery

January 17-18, 2014 Raleigh, NC
NC State University - Crafts Center

February 1-2, 2014 Kansas City, MO
Kansas City Woodworkers Guild

February 7-8, 2014 Portland, OR
Northwest Woodworking Studio


----------



## WhoMe

For as nice as that plane looks, the wood on the handle sure looks boring …..


----------



## LukieB

Dang, that thing is purdy….


----------



## Mosquito

"Mos I'll take that #8 H&R and nosing thingy when you get the LN :0)"
lol nope 

Might just be me, but I don't like the tote on that one… I agree with WhoMe on it


----------



## theoldfart

It's not the wood choice that is bothering me, it's the tote form. That flat edge does not look "ergonomic".
Mine has a bit of curve to it:


----------



## JustJoe

I like that 405. It looks like a plane. That LN thing? Doesn't look like a plane to me. The dark background and shiny outlined edges just doesn't look like my idea of a plow plane. In my not-very-humble opinion, the Stanley #46 with the skewed cutter is the best metal user plow plane ever. (Plow, not combo). And the Millers Patent was one of the best looking. I wish someone would make new castings of that - rosewood handle comfortably curved to fit the hand, and nickel plating from here to the horizon, all nice and shiny on top of raised floral pattern cast right into the body. That's a plane. I'd sell body fluids every day for a year to get the money to buy one. Brown background with shiny outline and some funky atari-joystick looking handle? Meh, I'll pass.


----------



## theoldfart

Joe, think a year would be enough? Guess your not buying from Bode!


----------



## Mosquito

I agree on the form, Kevin.


----------



## WayneC

I think I would need to try the LN 43 before I judged it. Not sure if that is final form and finish.

I agree with Joe. I would much rather see a #46. I would also like to see someone come out with a modern version of the Record 043. The guy at St. James Bay said he had the castings to make them, just no one on staff to actually cast them.


----------



## Airframer

I think I will stick with my #45… haven't won the lottery yet lol..

Took my #78 for it's inaugural run today… and by inaugural I think it actually is it's first time being used! The blade still had the factory grind marks on the back and bevel and the sole and fence show no signs of ever being dragged across any wood.










I should have payed closer attention to this when i bought it but it was my 3rd ever plane purchase and really had no idea what to do with it lol..

It even has the box!


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, #78 was my first plane buy! Shiny like yours and also with the box.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice #78 AF…

-

Reminds me, I've got a spare fence and rod for a #78 if anyone needs one. I bought a pair, but only needed one for my #78


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, just noticed , using the forward cutter position? Stopped work?


----------



## Airframer

Nah.. the pic in the box was taken when I received it in the mail almost a year ago. I was using the back position today. But yes.. stopped work was done today I just chiseled off enough on the end to make it work..


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a 78 in a box to. I keep telling myself I need to sell it, but for what its worth, it sits on a shelf. It seems they are the most common plane to get still in the box.


----------



## mochoa

I'm with you Joe, its not very inspiring.

I want a #46, Mos can that do anything the Veritas Skew plane can do plus dado's?

Eric, that is a sweet specimen of a #78!


----------



## lysdexic

I wonder how that LN plow would look with a cocobolo tote.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got 3 #46's somehow lol I haven't had too much time to play with it yet, but it does work decently, and did do cross grain work quite well.

Compared to the Veritas, I have no experience. One thing I think I'd like about the Veritas vs a #46 is the depth adjuster. There never was one on the #46, and I could see how it would be very useful


----------



## CFrye

Not near as impressive as Eric's curlyQ's, but I did make some shavings with the newly sharpened spoke shave I got a week ago. :-D


----------



## chrisstef

Veritas scraping plane insert. I know it was briefly touched upon recently but anyone got one? Anyone like it? Anyone hate it?

Free shipping this month at $40. I got $15 in the cart. Gotta amp it up another $25 to save $5.

EDIT - Scratch the above request for information. Online reviews stink. Chatter city. No bueno.


----------



## racerglen

Steph I've had one probably since they introduced it, chatter chatter, put away on shelf, then one day re read the directions, and guess what..it does work, but not as good as the two dedicated scraper planes I have.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea I guess im trying to suppress my urge for a 112 by beating around the bush. The insert probably wont perform any better than my 80 and not up to the standards of a 112 or a 12.


----------



## theoldfart

Anybody? ^^^^

Flagged


----------



## JayT

^^ I don't know Kevin. How about Pics or it didn't happen?


----------



## WayneC

Wow. I think she wants to go to the land of the big BX.


----------



## chrisstef

Priscilla …










Miss ya girl.


----------



## jordanp

Lol Chrisstef…


----------



## waho6o9

LOL


----------



## jordanp

What should one pay for a complete #78 these days?


----------



## TerryDowning

Stanley 78
Sargent 79
Millers Falls 85
(Craftsman, Wards either could have been made my any of the above)

Fillister planes can be had complete for $30- $40

Do yourself a favor, make sure it has the following
Fence
Depth Stop
Depth adjuster (Many older ones and lesser quality/budget models do not have this very important feature and adjusting the cutting depth without one is a real pain.)

In my case I got a Millers Falls 85 for 1/2 the cost of getting parts for my Sargent Made Craftsman 79. The Craftsman needed a fence and depth stop (Sargent threads do not match Stanley threads for these components) and the Craftsman 79 still would not have had the depth adjuster. I think I paid approximately $35 shipped if I recall correctly.


----------



## Mosquito

Got the iron sharpened up on the #10, so it's back in shape and ready for action… now just waiting on a furnace so I can put the drop cloth down and have some fun


----------



## lysdexic

That is an impressive result there Mos.


----------



## CL810

Nice Mos, real nice.


----------



## DanKrager

Roll it up and hang it in the bathroom for TP! Nice.
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

I've a question for the esteemed plane experts. I've a Stanley #46 and have a fairly wide tongue cutting blade for it, like over an inch wide. I cannot seem to find a way to support the left side of the blade to make it workable. Any hints?
DanK


----------



## JustJoe

Is your plane not complete? The #46 has a part on the bottom that you adjust in/out to fit the different widths.
EDIT: No it doesn't, I was thinking of the piece you adjust in/out to line the spurs up with the edge of the cutter. The #46 should have a piece of rounded metal sticking out the left side about 2/3 of the way up from the bottom. The cutter is supported along the entire length of the right edge from where it sticks in the side slot, and then it's supported on the entire width by just that piece that sticks out. When the cutter is tightened all the way in it is more than secure enough.

If that hasn't completely confused you yet just let me know. Now that I've got my 46 sitting here I can take pics and add some arrows and stuff to really muddle things.


----------



## jordanp

I've been seeing Stanley 78's on ebay that are complete or complete with box for $80-130 seems like they are going up all the ones i've seen for around $20-40 have been really rough missing lots of parts


----------



## JustJoe

Are you seeing them on eBay? I think there's a huge stupidity factor involved there. 
Here's a #78 that is broken. The front half is gone. Yet 11 people think it's worth bidding on - and at least one thinks it's worth $60 plus postage. At a flea market that is worth about $5 for the lever cap and iron. At an old-tool meet that's something you trade for a couple of bent, rusted screwdrivers.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-STANLEY-No-78-bull-nose-wood-plane-tool-/141110690634


----------



## DanKrager

Shoot the arrows, Joe. I'm confussed. 

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

OK. I see the "bump". But that is not nearly enough to support a 1" or wider cutter. ???

I've tried to take as light a cut as can be, but it chatters even on soft wood. I think the blade is flexing without much support behind it. It seems to do OK with say a 1/2" cutter. It's as sharp as I know how to make it, as in hair runs away just pointing the blade at them. On the 45, the other shoe helps support the blade, but that's not possible with the skew blade. It must have worked at some time…

DanK


----------



## JustJoe

Yes it is. Remember once you jam the cutter into that slot on the body, and turn the thumbscrew to pull it in tight, it's really supported along the entire length of the right side. The iron is twice as fat as a a regular plane iron. Install it correctly, tighten that thumbscrew to pull it in tight, and then try grabbing it by the bottom left (unsupported) corner and wiggling it. You shouldn't be able to get it to move at all. It doesn't chatter like a thin smoothing plane. I'll take pics in the morning.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"I'll take pics in the morning."

^Sounds like a line repeated often in Vegas. Don't know why I thought of that…


----------



## jordanp

Hey Mos if it gets too cold for that #10 up there you can always send it down here to me in Texas for a little warmer weather.


----------



## palaswood

Just scored a sweet user Stanley No 3 from our man Don W along with an extra iron for a great price and its working beautifully. He packed it safely with some rough cut and scrubbed white oak which I smoothed down as the first test. The results speak for themselves. See what else he has to offer at Time Tested Tools. 
http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com

/


----------



## WayneC

This miter plane arrived in the mail from eBay today. It is interesting I am guessing it came out of a shooting fixture as it has a machined tongue that should ride in a groove. It is actually quite a brute weighing in at 5.13 pounds. It is 11 1/8" long. 2 1/4" wide and 6 1/2" Tall. Anyone know make and model or more about it? Just Joe?

I will need to take some better photos. These were shot in a dark garage.


----------



## donwilwol

nice Wayne. Looking forward to seeing that cleaned up.


----------



## JustJoe

Dan here's a 7/8" wide dado 1/4" deep in a piece of common cherry. Setup to finish was less than 5 minutes because the cutter was already sharp. I just had to touch-up one of the spurs, install the cutter, align the skate and fence and start planing.




























Have you got a pic of the tongue-cutter and how you've installed it? Maybe something is off there.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Wayne, I second Don, can't wait to see it back in action.

-

Jordan, funny you should say that, I'm still with out a furnace lol


----------



## jordanp

See it's too cold… it's 74 degrees in my house right now and it will be in the 80's outside on Sunday here in DFW


----------



## Mosquito

64 in my apartment at the time of leaving this morning, and up to mid 40's today. Not a bad day


----------



## terryR

JustJoe, thanks for those photos! very useful!!!!!

...already up to our high temp of 45 degrees today, time to keep insulating the pump house…


----------



## WayneC

I'm thinking I got something other than a miter plane. The mouth is very wide open. Good thing I do not have much invested. Any thoughts as to what this came out of?


----------



## JustJoe

I thought the consensus already was that it was part of a lead-cutter for the printing trade. Or was that a similar looking plane in a different thread?


----------



## WayneC

That may have been in a different thread. I had not seen the discussion.


----------



## JustJoe

[email protected] they're all starting to blend together now. I was thinking about this thread:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/52209


----------



## GMatheson

Anyone use that new fangled PM-V11 stuff? I just ordered a replacement blade and chipbreaker for my 5-1/2.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Joe, I've got one of the planes from the contraption. I did not see the original post.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Greg, I just got a LV shoulder plane with a PM-V11 blade. Haven't been using it more than a week, but sharpening took me roughly twice as long as it does with my O1 hock blade. I was planing pine end grain and cross grain on several tenons for a couple hours and it's kept its edge very well. I can hardly tell I've used it at all, really. Given how bad I can be at sawing, I was taking off a good deal of end grain to even up my tenon shoulders. I've never had an A2 blade, so I can't compare it to that, but I think I prefer it to my O1 blades for edge longevity, and will probably order more replacement PM-V11 blades in the future.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Greg- I've got one in my veritas no. 4. Lee valley wanted a metal that was easier to sharpen than A2, but had an edge that lasted just as long…or longer. Imo, they accomplished both. 
Not gonna run out and replace all my irons. But anything I get from LV from now on will have pm-v11.


----------



## WhoMe

What I cannot figure out is why they couldn't have named that steel a better name.
They're a Canadian company. They could have come up with a better name like 
"Tough steel eh?" or "aboot the best steel" ( both said with a Canadian accent).
Or even "Touk steel" (Waynes World ref there).


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey, handplaneophiles- how's things going? (Spell check says that's a word- who knew?)

Picked up a nice early Stanley compass plane the other day. Haven't used it yet, but the wife's jealous because I let it sleep between us at night. It's a beauty!


----------



## JustJoe

#13, 20 or 113? I've got a Type 1 #113 that makes a great dust collector.


----------



## Airframer

Really beginning to love this thing… Pushing it to max capacity. Even broke out the cam rest lol..


----------



## JustJoe

That's an interesting use of the fence…


----------



## Airframer

It got the job done lol. If the groove was any deeper it wouldn't have worked though..


----------



## WayneC

You can get longer Arms Eric.  St. James Bay Sells them. 12", 18" and 24" if I remember correctly.

Stumpy. She mad your trying to horn in on her plane?


----------



## DanKrager

Goin' great AF. Making me jealous.

Joe's trying to pump me up on the 46. Thanks for the input Joe. I'm gonna work on it some tomorrow. Your example, as big and clean as it is, still isn't 1 1/4" tongue cutter on white oak. I'll start with something softer after checking all the settings and sharpness. It may be as simple as too aggressive a cut.
DanK


----------



## Airframer

SOOOO MUCH FUN!!!!!!!


----------



## Mosquito

Technically that WAS considered proper use of the fence, according to Stanley. To get added reach you could flip the fence around like AF did, to get a little further (and why pre-micro adjuster the fence had the flat spot on the outside after early types)


----------



## Airframer

I thought I had seen that configuration in the manual. It did work but like I said.. depth is limited that way.


----------



## WhoMe

Nice curly fries there AF. Looks like they are ready to eat…


----------



## JustJoe

Not now Kryptic, the grownups are talking. Why don't you go out in the living room and watch Sponge-Bob with your cousins. And no more soda-pop - we don't want you peeing your pants on the ride home again like last time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Kinda like your presence, Kryptic? Uh, b-bye.


----------



## Kryptic

sorry

a hand plane of your dreams should exceed your expectations, not just in what you bring to lt, but what life you give them

show me ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Hello, Moron.


----------



## CL810

Looks Moronic to me.


----------



## ShaneA

DFTT.


----------



## ColonelTravis




----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ok….that' really funny.

Every once in a while we get some knucklehead who acts like we force the them to read this stuff at gunpoint. Don't like it…move on. Find something that does interest you.

Anyway, got a question for the panel. This buggers at the top of my Xmas list. 









Veritas rabbet/fillister plane. Buying both the left and right hand would be spendy. Are they both necessary? I'm fairly ambidextrous, but dominant righty. Will grain direction make me wish I had both?


----------



## Airframer

Can you work on both sides of your bench? If yes than only one should work if not.. speaking from very recent experience…. yes grain direction can make you wish you had the lefty..


----------



## Mosquito

Just take a lighter cut. Works with my #45 and #46, neither of which are lefties.

That said, I could see it making life a little easier, but I don't really think it's "required". I'd say go for the righty and if you decide that just doesn't work for you, then pick up a lefty later. It'll hurt less that way lol


----------



## Iguana

WhoMe - that's "Toque steel". The language police will be at your door shortly.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Figure you guys were gonna say I should just get a 45 or 46 instead of all these specialty joinery planes

I really want it to cut fillisters for dovetails. Guess that would be cross grain anyways.


----------



## WhoMe

Mark, I knew I spelled it wrong but at least you knew what I was talking about…lol 
Now Ill keep my head low and hope the language police pass me by…

"Every once in a while we get some knucklehead who acts like we force the them to read this stuff at gunpoint. Don't like it…move on. Find something that does interest you."-Red, that is just so true.

Red, I say get both of the LV ones. Then when you decide you don't like the lefty one, you can send it my way. 
You say you are right dominant and I'm a lefty so it works out perfect, see?
Ill even pay postage if that makes it easier for you..


----------



## ColonelTravis




----------



## jordanp

Haha


----------



## WhoMe

Annnnd back to our normally scheduled broadcast of HANDPLANES…..

Red, after thinking about it, maybe you should get a 45. It is not as specific as the LV planes, much more versatile. Mos and some of the others like AF are making some great stuff with one. And for about the same cost, you get a lot of stuff that the LV planes don't have. 
BUT, if you get both LV planes, I'll still take the lefty if you don't want it.


----------



## WayneC

Red, when you get it I will be interested to see what you think. Although, I am surprised you're not holding out for LN to make a 46.


----------



## MsDebbieP

I cleaned up some of the … junk that was posted last night.

(FYI .. it took forever because of the size of this discussion… maybe a "Part II" is in order??)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Thank you.

Edit: just enter a comment and post it to get to the bottom, without reading all the posts.


----------



## JustJoe

Thank you Ms. Debbie.


----------



## LukieB

Thanks Ms. Debbie.


----------



## WayneC

Thank you very much.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Although, I am surprised you're not holding out for LN to make a 46."

I know Wayne. I can't hold out forever. I want rabbets now!;-) 
I probably will wait for the LN plow plane.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, seems I missed something last night, by being at work?

Finally got that Dunlap #3DBB to take a few shavings. At least on the pine scraps, I canreada paper through the shavings. If it weren't for all the rust craters on one side, might even be a decent user,


----------



## jordanp

Thanks Ms. Debbie!


----------



## planepassion

Red, I got the LV rabbet, right-hand plane and have found it sufficient for my projects. Personally, I would have a hard time justifying the cost of getting both of them. If I was making a living selling high-end products to the affluent-who specifically wanted hand-crafted items-then I would purchase both. But for a hobbyist like me, the right-hand has been great. I never say to myself, "Man, I sure could use a left-hand rabbet plane for this cut." I do, however, frequently say to myself, "Boy, I wish I had a bandsaw to rip/resaw this piece." So if you're not having any, "I really wish I had…" conversations with yourself about other tools, then the matched pair may be for you.


----------



## ColonelTravis

I apologize for getting into that deleted nonsense. This is one of my favorite threads on this site, I follow the knowledge of everyone here and it ticks me off when people who don't have a speck of courtesy and who don't just think they're above everyone else, but have to announce it to the world over and over.

I've contributed basically nothing to this thread because I don't have any cool stuff, but I want to say thanks to everyone who has, because I've learned a ton.

The whole LJ site has expanded my life like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## TerryDowning

I can't speak for anyone else on this epic thread but it's not about the quality or "cool factor" of the tools you posses, just your willingness to use the traditional tools and learn more about them that matters.

JMO


----------



## Mosquito

I would second what Terry said. In fact, the less cool your tools, the fewer "You Suck"'s you get lol (not that they're a bad thing :-D )

This thread is sort of why I ended up getting into handplanes (and handtools in general). Slippery slopes and what not…


----------



## ColonelTravis

I'll post my little collection of normal restorations elsewhere in the very near future - but yeah, this thread right here is pretty much why I got into hand tools. I went to an estate sale this morning looking for a You Suck and walked out with nothing. One day I will earn a You Suck and slap it on here and it will be awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

I for one am kinda upset that I missed some fireworks. There hasn't been a good rant on this thread in a while nevermind an all out death match.


----------



## dbray45

Colonel - It's all good. The idea that you went through this thread says something about you - not sure if it is good or not - but you made it.

I found that you get the tools that you want - for you. Some of your purchases will be full of surprises - used tools especially and sometimes new ones - and that may not be a good thing. It will be a learning experience. In the past, I have bought mostly older planes (usually frankenplanes) and fixed them up to be nice users. Lately, I bought new planes that I needed that to buy an old one would be more or required a lot of time to find, fix, and make happy.

In some cases you can buy a frankenplane and restore it to a real collector's piece, I have a Sargent 407 type 1 as an example. I will sell it when the price is right, I bought a LN #2 bronze to take its place.


----------



## Ripthorn

I get the email updates, so I read the fireworks from last night this morning before Ms. Debbie cleaned it up. Not very pretty. What is really pretty, however, are the shoulder planes that are finally done. Blades heat treated, soles still need some lapping, but they take beautiful shavings. Unfortunately, glamor shots are not likely to happen in the next two months. I have accepted a position in Texas (currently in central NY), so we've got to get the house ready to go on the market, find a new place to live, and get moved. However, the wifey has agreed to let me have the entirety of a 3 car garage for a workshop down there, since they get no snow. She says she's fine parking outside, as long as the tools in one bay are mobile in case of a hail storm. For the next few months, I'll be living vicariously through this thread .


----------



## JayT

You didn't miss much, Stef. Some spam, which you caught and contributed to marvelously, and a troll. If the trolls would just eat the spam, they might be easier to take. For a death match, we would need something much stronger, such as someone popping on to say,

*"Lie-Nielsen planes are all a bunch of overpriced crap bought by spoiled rich people who are too stupid to see through the marketing hype. Don't believe it? Just look at those people that have them."*

That might start a good death match.


----------



## Ripthorn

No, I think defamation of the bedrock line and all of its variants/offspring would create a bigger deathmatch. Then again, i don't have any LN planes, so I may not take the offense as seriously.


----------



## JayT

defamation of the bedrock line and all of its variants/offspring would create a bigger deathmatch

Possibly true, but since no right thinking individual would ever defame a Bedrock, it's a moot point, right? ;-)


----------



## lysdexic

*Rojo* - I will second what Brad said about the Veritas rabbet/fillister plane. Remember though, to roughen the posts with course sand paper prior to use. Terry will say the same.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I'm a living contradiction to the rich people-LN theory;-)

Brad- Thanks for your take on LV rabbets.

We all love the thread….and thus it goes on.


----------



## donwilwol

right thinking
Us?
You think so?


----------



## JayT

Pretty sure, Don. I mean the number of us that have Bedrocks can't all be wrong or insane, can we?

Of course, only one of our number has been photographed hugging his …....... I can't vouch for his mental state.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya mean this guy JayT? He aint right.










How I wish I had a little bit of photoshop in me.


----------



## WayneC

Bedrocks have to be great to have earned a place in Red's shop furniture.


----------



## CFrye

Of course, only one of our number has been photographed hugging his ……....* and shared it here* I can't vouch for his mental state.

Editted for accuracy ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Maybe to much Red info ;-)


----------



## john2005

^Hahahaha

You guys make me laugh!


----------



## TerryDowning

I'm Joining the 45 club, not a "You Suck" nor even a gloat, hopefully a good deal at least

My wife just won this for me

It appears to be a Type 11 or 12 from this type study

I now know what my Christmas present is.


----------



## theoldfart

Congratulations Terry and merry Christmas ! Mos will help you down the road of obsession aka H&R's


----------



## JayT

Very good point, Candy, thanks for the assist


----------



## Mosquito

I think you're wrong Terry, that's pretty close to deserving a you suck lol (though I'm not looking for another #45)... That's not a bad deal, given all the stuff it's got with it; original box, cutter boxes, screw driver, manuals. Almost cheap, for what I would have expected.

Congrats on the #45 either way!

-

I the #8HR bottoms/cutters were delivered today, and hopefully I'll have a new furnace when I get home, so I should be able to put the drop cloth back down and actually DO something…


----------



## JustJoe

I saw the price and thought you might have overpaid just a bit, but looking at the whole setup it looks like a great deal - you've got the box and the screwdriver and the original papers, things that are often missing.


----------



## TerryDowning

LOML said it was the papers and box that clinched it for her. I told her to only put in the opening $125 but she put a max bid of $140, Someone else bid $135 and the auto bidder did the rest.
We were the first bid with 3 minute remaining. Must have been because it ended middle of the day.

I just saw this from the same seller. Cute little bugger









I was also watching this type 8 opening bid is $59.99 and no one watching if anyone is looking for a 45. Mostly complete and has the box.


----------



## Airframer

I agree on the "You Suck" for the #45.. It has the adjustment SCREWDRIVER for F's sake lol. Boxes and looks clean.. very nice!

Also it looks to be the same type as mine. The script logo and non micro adjustable fence give it away.


----------



## WayneC

Nice buy.


----------



## JustJoe

*"Lie-Nielsen planes are all a bunch of overpriced crap bought by spoiled rich people who are too stupid to see through the marketing hype. Don't believe it? Just look at those people that have them."*

Some guy standing in line to order swedish meatballs at the local Ikea just stopped in his tracks. A chill ran up his spine as the temperature in the room seemed to suddenly plunge 20 degrees. He feels a disturbance in the force. But he is confused - all seems normal here. What could it be?


----------



## bobasaurus

I've been enjoying reading this mega thread, though getting through all 36 thousand posts is near-impossible. Thought I'd share a sexy picture from my current tool tote project. Here's me planing some walnut (including the cross-grain inset piece) with my LN #4 with 50 deg HAF:


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Allen, the grain in that walnut looks fantastic. Good shavings too ;-)


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## bobasaurus

Here's another neat planing pic of making the groove for the inset cross-grain walnut shown above. I routed most of it out, then used the veritas medium shoulder plane to clean each side, then the veritas LA block plane to flush the middle:










I wish I had a router plane so I could forgo the power router sometimes.


----------



## theoldfart

Cutters look good Mos, almost new!


----------



## TerryDowning

If you have a chisel, a method of boring wood, and a block of wood, you could have a routah!


----------



## bobasaurus

Mos, what type of plane is that (sorry, I'm really ignorant of most plow/combo planes)? Looks very useful for moldings and the like.


----------



## bobasaurus

Terry, that is really clever. I've been meaning to make one, but didn't like the sharpened hex keys… might have to make the chisel variety.


----------



## Mosquito

What I posted are optional/axillary bases for a Stanley #45/Record #405
Been kind of hunting for 'em for a little while. Got these 3 with cutters not long ago


----------



## bobasaurus

Ah, I see. Thanks for the information. Someday I would love to have a #45 or #46, though they always seem like confusing contraptions in pictures.


----------



## Mosquito

They're not so bad, but they do look complicated at first look. I know a guy who's puttin' together some videos on using the #45 ;-)


----------



## WayneC

Allen, See if you can find a Record 043 or 044.

They are good gateway planes leading to a full blown combination plane addiction.


----------



## WayneC

Mos, do you have any of the record combination planes?


----------



## Mosquito

Sadly I do not, but an 043 is something I'm keeping an eye on… if the right deal pops up, I may go for it, but otherwise not actively seeking to buy one


----------



## planepassion

lysdexic-thanks for the tip on roughing up the rods on the LV skew rabbet. I've been lightly tightening down the nuts on the rods with pliers. Before doing that, the setting shifted on me once in use. That's been my only complaint with it. Now, when you roughed up the rods, did that solve the problem for you?

Allen, your walnut end piece is beautiful. I take it you'll post the project when it's done…Walnut is one of my favorite woods to work with. I sourced some at Stan's Hardwood in Longmont, CO for a box project. Do you have any experience with them or do you go elsewhere for your walnut treasures?

And thanks for sharing the LN #4 HAF pic. It didn't click until you posted your picture as to a good use for it.

You guys are killing me with your #45 contagion. I feel the #45 fever coming on. It doesn't help at all when you guys post those amazing joinery pictures either. It's just my luck to come down with a combo-plane bug just before the holidays.


----------



## theoldfart

Brad, think 405! A refined british offering with exquisite lines and beautiful form (a bit cheaper too!)


----------



## bandit571

Three number three sized hand planes in the shop, plus a HAF Dunlap with a West German iron.

Millers Falls #8

Dunlap #3D BB ( made by M-F)

Wards Master, WWII made by Stanley.

The Dunlap with the HAF? Seems the base for the frog was milled at an angle, iron rests at about 50 degrees. Iron is less than a normal #3's in width, too. Might be a metric one??

Not sure IF a #45 would have done the round-overs on that little pine table I just built. Edges have a lot of curves going on. May have to ask Old Roy about how the Old Timers did it, I guess…


----------



## TechRedneck

A few posts back I noticed some banter about how large this thread is. I was thinking that it has been going almost three years! When I first started following this thread I was new to hand planes and had one Fulton that belonged to my grandfather and I knew nothing about how to use it. I tried to sharpen it and put it to a board then thought, what a piece of crap, had no idea that the iron was upside down. Go figure..

I don't post as often now but am one of the few that have followed this entire thread from the beginning and learned one hell of a lot about planes and hand tools in general. It has changed the way I approach woodworking, changed my shop, and has been a hell of a lot of fun.

I thought I would dig through some of the photos I have and post some tool porn. For those who are new, this is what can happen to you once the bug bites you. Now my collection is nothing like that of Don (the yoda), Wayne, Mos, Red (who knows where Al has been) and others but in a few years and frequent LJ reading… Well… stuff happens.


















































































This addiction never ends! I can't pass a dam antique store and keep rubber necking yard sales. I have to watch that cause I almost drove off the road one day straining to see if any tools were on the table. Just wanted to say it has been interesting and fun… Still want a #45

carry on..


----------



## chrisstef

A mighty fine testament Mike.


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, pleaaasssseee stop posting those beautiful H&R pictures. My shirt is getting wet and it's cold!
DanK


----------



## bobasaurus

Brad, I've bought a few boards from Stan's Hardwood, and I really like the place. I also recommend TC Woods if you like rough sawn. The walnut is actually from a family friend who passed away last year, so I always feel good working it into things that will carry his legacy along. I'm also using some of his cottonwood on this tool tote. I'm getting close on the project… just need some final sanding and finishing (and I have to make a smaller tool tray to go along with it).

Also, here's me using the new veritas shooting board plane earlier on this project:










It works pretty well, and I get crazy accurate 90 degree cuts with my adjusted fence.

And here's a bonus pic of me jointing the walnut with an old restored Stanley #8C (I even had to get my machinist friend to flatten the sole before it was usable):


----------



## bobasaurus

I'm thinking of replacing the iron in the #8, as the existing one is thin and pitted. Is Hock the best choice, or maybe a pinnacle replacement (not sure if they make it)?

Edit: found another planing pic from this project! Here's my medium shoulder plane doing its thing:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ohhhh heck. Saw some folks bustin' my chops while I was busy facilitating the nations freight;-) I will go to my grave with a manly crush on bedrocks and LNs.

Thanks for the input on the veritas rabbet plane. Top oh my list right now. We'll see if I can ween myself of a dado stack.

bobasaurus- imo Hock is the best bang for your buck. I get 'em here. I've got the O1 with the stock chipbreaker in the no8 LukieB restored for me. BAM!:









Mike, I always enjoy the sincerity of your posts. The pics are awesome.
Part of me hates to admit the impact this thread and Ljs have had on me in the past year. I was just starting to have some success with hand planes when I got here. (I found LJs because it kept coming up when I searched for answers to my woodworking questions.)
It's been quite a ride. I was an "ok" woodworker/furniture maker a year ago. But since I've been on here my woodworking knowledge and skill have skyrocketed. I guess I have ya'll to thank.

And for those of us who work weird hours and kissed our social life goodbye raising kids….this provides some great interaction.


----------



## john2005

Terry D sucks! Yes, jeslous.

And Allen, why did you machine the grooves out of a perfectly good 8c?


----------



## bobasaurus

Red, that jointer plane looks great. I'll have to convert mine someday.

Terry, rest assured the grooves are still intact. The original sole was warped, but only a small bit had to be milled off when flattening. Now it looks all swirly and shiny on the bottom between the grooves  .


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Welp, with all the #45 pictures over the past few days, I just couldn't help myself. Just won this guy. Blades look like they will need a bit of fixing up, and I may have spent a bit more than I planned, but soon I'll be able to join in the shavings pics with the rest of you.

Now next time, make sure to start talking about planes I already have so I don't go spending the rest of my money. Either that or talk only about the truly unattainable ones so I'm not as tempted to go buy one every time I get near a computer and see this thread. Ah, who am I kidding, continue talking of all the awesome planes, 'cause I'll want to buy them regardless of whether I can afford them or not. I think this might make me one of those 'collectors' you're always pretending not to be.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## terryR

Sweet, Smitty. Or should I say, SW! 

Funny with all the talk on 45's, etc…this month's PWW has an article by Roy Underhill in which he sorta talks down on the combo planes. Sure, he owns one for history's sake (collector!), but he compares them to swiss army knives that perform 10 different tasks, but none of them very well.

He cites the twin skates as a problem rather than a full on base, as well as the fence coming loose under incorrect usage by a newby. I think he must have seen me practicing with the tool?

Nope, not giving my 45 away just yet! I was pretty sure all the difficulties I've experienced thus far are due to user incompetance. LOL

Although, I've been eyeballing that Veritas skew rabbet for 6 months now…


----------



## bobasaurus

Well, soon Lee Valley will have their cyber monday sale with factory second planes… I usually can't avoid buying something when it happens. Maybe the skew rabbet will be one of them  . Last year I got a LA jack from the sale that had a slight depression on the sole towards the back that didn't affect usage, the year before I got my medium shoulder and LA block planes and I can't find anything wrong with them at all.


----------



## terryR

Allen, thanks for mentioning that…I didn't know…

And congrats on that sweet shooter!


----------



## WayneC

Nice plane Tim.

Hmmm. Cyber Monday at LV…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Allen- it goes without saying Veritas makes some excellent irons for your no8 as well. I'd go that way if you don't like the square look of Hocks. Hopefully LV has enough factory blem rabbet planes for all of us

Smittiy- You dog. I want one of those SW knuckle blocks. Working on installing those pics of SW tools in my shop cabinet doors today. Pics when done.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Oh no, i didn't know there was a cyber Monday at LV. Better work some more overtime to prepare.


----------



## WayneC

Combine the two thoughts Red. My favorite block plane is a Stanley 65 knuckle block with a hock blade. (I have LN 9 1/2 and 60 1/2 in the till that get reached for less)


----------



## bobasaurus

Red, I didn't know veritas made replacment irons for stanleys. Thanks for pointing that out… looks like their PM-V11 blade would cost $47.90, the A2 is $38.90. The Hock A2 would be $53.00. Surprising that the veritas is actually a decent value.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sure, Hocks prices vary from different sources. Craftsmanstudio.com is usually competitive (and free shipping). I've gotten some Hock O1 2" irons for $30 on amazon before. But ya, if they're similar priced, pm-v11 might be the way to go.

Wayne= enabler.


----------



## terryR

...OK…so I'm holiday stupid. when is cyber monday?

Red, maybe we need to email LV now, and have them dent a few of their copies of the old 289?


----------



## bobasaurus

Terry, looks like it's on Monday, December 2nd.


----------



## Tim457

The epic thread, making wallets lighter since 2011.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I think it's always the Monday after black friday. Ya know the ridiculous shopping day after Turkey day.


----------



## terryR

The epic thread, making wallets lighter since 2011.

LOL. I'm pretty sure I would've come out cheaper just buying that Grizzly 3hp shaper I wanted a few years ago! But, nope, I like the sound of the hand planes better. Let's see…add up the cost of an LN router plane, LN shoulder plane, SW no.45, and a nice float…now the LV 289, then…


----------



## TerryDowning

Terry D sucks! Yes, jealous.
Thanks John!
This thread definitely has an impact on life. I never thought I'd like hearing those words directed at me.

Tim A,

I was looking at the 45 you got. That is a very clean plane. Glad it went to a fellow LJ.

Terry R,

IMHO, using hand tools is definitely more cost effective than large machines FOR THE HOBBYIST WOODWORKER (If you're making furniture and cabinets for a living using machines is pretty much required for repetition and speed). Yes, hand tool purchases do add up but here is 
why I think hand tools, especially planes, are in the long run more cost effective.

Fewer consumables and less usage of consumables (especially sandpaper)

No expensive dust collection system/air filtration required. A good broom and dust pan does the job nicely, a shop vac is nice to have.

No expensive repair bills or down time when a motor needs to be restored (and it will eventually need an overhaul). When the motor on my MF 22 needs to be restored, I eat, have a cold one, then go to bed. Voila motor restored.

Quality Hand tools retain their value much better than machines do.

Collecting hand tools on the other hand can definitely be way more expensive!! But that's a different hobby.


----------



## donwilwol

Terry R, you never ever stop and add it up. Never. And I mean never!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The epic thread, making wallets lighter since 2011.

It's been said that it's tough to find vintage tools on the cheap anymore. There's no way to prove it, but I wouldn't be shocked if this forum had something to do with the rising demand and prices on ebay.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Terry D,

I'm glad it's going to me as well. I was super excited to see the 'you won' email this morning. As for your thoughts on Hand Tools being a better investment than power tools, I tend to agree on general terms. At the moment I have to work in my apartment, so I love that I can just get out a shop vac and clean up my mess without needing to worry about flying dust getting to every corner of my apartment. In the future when I have a more dedicated shop space, I am still planning to use mostly hand tools with a few exceptions (drill press, band saw and grinding wheel come to mind). I'm never going to be a professional woodworker, this is just to let me unwind after work doing something I enjoy. Nothing nicer than shaving a rough board down to a glass-like surface after staring at a computer all day at work.

Hand tools I now have that have already lasted between 30-110 years before me should outlive me. Aside from the occasional new blade, I expect to be using these planes I am buying now for the rest of my life, and their full value will be over my lifetime. Also, at this point anyway, all the tools I bought I intend to use to make things from wood, not just set on a shelf and leave them there to be pretty.


----------



## mochoa

Everyone throw your Lie Nielsen in the air!

















Dont hate, appreciate!

I kind of want a Veritas skew rabbet plane but something tells me I would rather have a #46 to be able to cut dados to. My question is, can a #46 do anything the Veritas can do since it doesn't have a true sole (it has skates). 
My #45 fence has never slipped. Can the same be said of the Veritas when the posts are roughed up?

Mos sweet bases for that #45!

Brad, get a #45, you wont regret it!

Boba, dreamy planes there brother, I've played with the Bronze #4 and its magical…. I think Veritas gets the win on shoulder planes, both looks and function are top notch.


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks Mauricio. I'm wanting one of those LN LA smoothers now… seems to be a popular plane here.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Dont hate, appreciate!"

Ya, can you imagine the price of vintage tools if there weren't any quality modern plane makers.

Furthering my hand plane obsession, I bought these stanley sweetheart prints on ebay. Looks like the guy has more. I decdied to frame them in the panels of my shop cabinets. (the ugly ones.) Got two of them done so far. 
Decorating is not my thing, but I kinda like it. What ya'll think?

















There are some nice no45 and no 55 pics.


----------



## Airframer

You know you have it bad when you opt for tool porn on the wall of your shop instead of pinup shots from Stefs early years..

Looks Good!


----------



## ColonelTravis

What Airframer said.

Red, I'm trying to salvage a #8 original blade but the pitting on both sides might not allow it. I'm crossing my fingers but not expecting it to work. You just bought the Hock replacement and NOT the chipbreaker? I'm assuming the chipbreaker replacement is simply not necessary unless the original is in bad shape, or is there an advantage of getting the set?


----------



## WayneC

Looks pretty cool Red.

I like the performance of Hock chip breakers but it does add expense. They are thicker than the standard chip breakers and this can cause issues fitting them into some planes. Would not think they are necessary but I've been using them when ever I use a hock blade.


----------



## Airframer

There are also these on eBay atm..

NOS #8 Blades and Chipbreakers..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-8-8c-or-608-New-Old-Stock-Plane-2-5-8-Blade-Iron-/151157326285?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2331adc1cd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-8-8C-or-608-Chip-Breaker-NOS-/151157332685?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2331addacd

Though the price seems a bit high and if you are spending $50+ you would be better off going Hock..


----------



## ColonelTravis

Man that's like half an inch of metal together like that. I do like the idea of having the chipbreaker as the mirror shape of the blade vs. the old curved/humped end for several reasons.


----------



## bandit571

been working on a little Dunlap









might be almost done with it









might even have a relative of it









A Millers Falls #8…


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Doors Red !!

Like the Prints also..


----------



## WayneC

Another good choice would be to find an old V logo or sweetheart blade.


----------



## WayneC

Looking pretty solid Bandit.


----------



## CFrye

Great way to dress up the shop Red!! Looks super!!


----------



## terryR

Lovely pin up's, Red! I've dreamed of the same…I swear I could just hug your entire shop!

LOL

Ordered a Hock chipbreaker with the short 3" iron I used for the plane swap…both performed very impressively outta the box! just sayin'


----------



## donwilwol

ok, I'm going out to my shop tomorrow, breaking every #78 I can find in half, and posting them on ebay. Maybe the front half is even rarer and worth more. Who knows!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-STANLEY-No-78-bull-nose-wood-plane-tool-/141110690634?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20dada434a


----------



## Airframer

Wow! .... $71 of wow…


----------



## theoldfart

Hmmmmm, shallow end of the gene pool maybe?


----------



## Tim457

The listing even said it was modified after being broken. What's going on with the bidding though? When I look at the bid history, it looks like the eventual winner bid his own price up all the way to $36.40 before anyone else bid. Three bidders on that thing, just for a broken piece of old it seems.


----------



## WhoMe

IT amazes me that people bid for such stuff. Obviously, they are not fully aware of what they are bidding for.

NICE sweater you're wearing there Mos…lol


----------



## planepassion

bobasaurus-thanks for the tip on TC Woods. That's not one I've heard of but their website looks great.

Here's the other sources I've ID'd around Denver, but I've only been to Paxton and they have a good selection and ok prices I thought.

Collector's Specialty Woods‎
4355 Monaco Street
Denver, CO 80216
(720) 278-7797
www.cswoods.com ‎ 
8:00 am to 5:00 p.m. M-F, by appointment Saturday.

Stan's Hardwood Lumber Sales and Woodshop in Longmont, Colorado
http://www.longmonthardwood.com/
617 1st Ave. Longmont, Colorado 80501
(303) 772-2418, Store Hours: Tue-Fri 9-5, Sat 9-3, Closed: Sun & Mon

Paxton Lumber (http://www.paxtonwood.com/Denver.aspx)
4837 Jackson Street, Denver, CO 80216

Hours
Office - 7:30am to 5:00pm
Warehouse - 8:00am to 4:30pm
Woodcrafter's Store - 
Monday-Friday - 8:00am to 5:00pm
Saturday - 8:00am to 12:00pm
Phone
303-399-6810 - Local, 800-332-1331 - Toll Free
303-399-6047 - Woodcrafter's Store

Austin Hardwoods
http://www.austinhardwoods.com/home.shtml 
975 W Mississippi Ave.
Denver, Co 80223


----------



## planepassion

bobasaurus-That's cool that you're using your friend's wood in the project. What's it like to work with cottonwood? Can't wait to see the finished project. Oh, and looks like you've set up your LV shooting plane pretty nicely. She's a beaut.


----------



## bobasaurus

Brad, I've been to all those places except CS Woods (I've heard they have nice woods, but very expensive). Austin has quite the selection and a huge warehouse in the back you can walk through. Paxton is much the same. I would also add to the list Woodcraft (I go to the one in Loveland), and Consolidated Hardwoods in Broomfield (never been here, but I've been meaning to visit as it's nearby). Rockler in Denver carries a few boards, but the selection is pretty crappy.

I still think TC Woods is my favorite, though. They only have domestic species (mostly local trees cut into boards) but the wood is varied and interesting and there are tons of stacks to leaf through. All the major woods in this tool chest I made are from TC: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/67437 . It used to be just a few miles away from my house, but they moved last year.

Cottonwood is really soft, smelly when cutting, and tends to become dust instead of shavings but I can put an okay surface on it with the #4 (still minor tearout/fuzzy areas that are impossible to shear, but they scrape and sand out easily enough).

Today I got in my order of a LN Boggs Flat Spokeshave, and it works like a dream. Now I have the curved and the flat to use as a set. I also splurged and ordered one of the small cast spokeshave replicas from LV to fill the small radius role. Time to cool it on the tool purchases for a while… phew. I'm now considering making a fine tool cabinet to hold these beauties. Here are some pics of the new shaves (they're still technically planes, right?):










(My bashed-in thumb is an unfortunate side-effect of making the hammer below… drill presses catch brass easily, I guess)









After the plane swap, I made a second little brass adjusting hammer for myself. It's pretty useful for increasing depth of cut on these shaves:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for the comments on my Sweetheart shop cabinets. Can't wait to get the others done. Got plans all weekend though.

Man *Allen*, we have similar taste. I too heart my boggs spokeshave. I have the flat one. And I have this one from lee valley on my Xmas list:








I need one with a curved sole.

*Travis*- As far as the Hock Chipbreakers. They aren't mandatory, but they do perform better….and they look hoss. Mostly I don't have them on some due to the added cost. But, as Brad and I have mentioned, you can run into trouble with the mouth being big enough for the thicker iron and chipbreaker. That leaves you with two options:
1. open up the mouth with a file. Some shriek and the thought. I've done it on baileys…not my bedrocks!
2. move the frog back behind the mouth opening a bit. I've done this. The large bevel on the thicker irons will accommodate this setup.

Veritas claims it chipbreakers are better designed for retrofit…and they are a bit. Their chipbreaker has a much steeper bevel, requiring less room for the mouth opening.

Last note Brad and Allen, I'm from northern CO. When I lived there I got most all of my hardwoods from Sears Trostel Ft. Collins. Don't know how they stack up with your sources pricewise etc. I know they have a nice selection. Just another option.


----------



## Tugboater78

i miss this thread, havent looked in for a couple weeks, with work schedule in chaos i havent touched any of my planes in some time..except the one i got in the swap, i petted it today..

...


----------



## LukieB

Red, I think the SW posters look terrible.

Pack them up and send them to me…..

Little side rabbet action shot for everyone's viewing pleasure










Hard maple end grain…...yep they work


----------



## LukieB

Double post….kind of


----------



## JustJoe

You doing some of that Jimi Hendrix upside-down behind the back style planing there, or is the image hosed?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Red!


----------



## ColonelTravis

thanks for the chipbreaker info, fellas.


----------



## jordanp

I picked up a Stanley 45 today with both sets of rails and 6 blades along with a wards/Stanley 78 I will post some photos soon the 45 is in amazing shape..


----------



## jordanp

The only thing missing on the 45 was the wooden sacrificial fence. Could anyone tell me how that was originally attached nuts/bolts or screws straghit into the wood?


----------



## jordanp




----------



## Airframer

The fence is held on with screws straight into the wood.










Check nhplaneparts on eBay they usually have a good selection of 45 parts.

Nice Score!


----------



## Mosquito

Jordan, on that type of #45, there's another piece that the wooden fence screws into. It has 2 posts, and threaded spot for the micro adjustment screw. That gets screwed to the wood.


----------



## Mosquito

Like this (there's also a thumb screw that goes through one of the arms of the part of the fence you do have)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-Adjusting-Fence-Rosewood-Guide-Stanley-Bailey-No-45-/171175882335?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27dae0ae5f


----------



## Airframer

Random Sunday Morning Pic (from the archives.. )


----------



## bandit571

Trying out a small plane









Might be getting close to sharp enough? Worked on a free Cordovan Plane, as well









Might be usable???


----------



## terryR

Nice shavings, guys!

Hey, Mos, which web service did we use for the calendar last year?


----------



## bobasaurus

Eric, what type of scraper is that?


----------



## Airframer

It's a Stanley SW #81. It does needs a good honing though..


----------



## theoldfart

This is to good to pass up, just a few chips


----------



## chrisstef

Terry - zazzle.com.

Got an email out on a 12 1/2. Fingies crossed.


----------



## theoldfart

good luck Stef


----------



## racerglen

"JUST A FEW CHIPS"..Ayup, slight understatement Kevin, that one should be entered on the other thread, even if it's Ebay, y'know, craigslist posters gone nuts.. (wait a minute, by this guys calculations I've got at least $75 bucks sitting in my "parts" drawer..AND I WILL SHIP TO THE U.S.A. !!!!)


----------



## terryR

Yeah, Glen, I thought the same thing about having a fortune in busted totes myself! LOL

Thanks, Stef!


----------



## DanKrager

Looks like he broke the two good ones to match the painted one…
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Guess the guy's a bit OCD


----------



## GMatheson

Here are today's new additions to the shop.

5/8" dado plane (missing a wedge) and a moulding plane










A few dividers, a stubby little socket chisel, a Sorby gouge and a Sorby backsaw that for some reason has been cut down from probably 14" to 9-3/4"










An 8" Stanley 945 brace, a 14" Pexto 8014D Samson brace complete with rosewood and a few screwdrivers










And a 4 speed breast drill with an interesting gearing setup


----------



## Tim457

Nice score Greg. The dado plane looks new, is it? Love the molding plane and the 14" pexto.

Anyone have links to a tear down of how that thumscrew adjuster on the top of the dado plane works? I have a plow plane with that part missing and I want to figure out how to replace it.


----------



## donwilwol

*Tim* see if this is any help http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/03/29/fillister-restored/


----------



## Tim457

Thanks Don, thats exactly what I was looking for. But since I don't have a working one to try out, here's a dumb question. That top thumbscrew just spins in the top plate right, so is it threaded inside and that's what moves the threaded rod and the lower depth shoe on yours? The threaded rod on mine was broken and the top thumb screw and plate are missing. I was able to turn the threaded rod and when I did it moved the lower depth stop shoe down but I couldn't get it out all the way like I hoped.


----------



## DanKrager

Tim, you took the words right out of my mouth. And Thank you DonW for the link. I have an old wooden panel raiser skew plane with missing depth adjuster, knicker, and wooden fences. No problem on the knicker and wooden fences, but the depth adjuster frustrates me. Checking out everything. 
The link is not quite like mine. Mine has 3/4" holes in it for wooden threaded rods holding a fence outboard.

Those are some fine looking tools, G.

DanK


----------



## donwilwol

That top thumbscrew just spins in the top plate right

This is correct.


----------



## Mosquito

Some fun on a Monday off


----------



## mochoa

Lucas, sweet pic! Nice to these the little Side Rabbet plane in action!

Here is my action shot for the week. The Kindle is sitting in the tool well,,,, watching a little Paul Sellers Woodworking while I work the wood.


----------



## ShaneA

Multi tasking…nice job Mauricio.


----------



## jordanp

Anyone know a good place to get a Thumb screw for the depth stop on a Ward's Master (Stanley 78) rabbet plane?
The screw from the Stanley i had access to wasn't the same it was too large..

However the screw that holds the fence On the rail of the Wards master works on the depth stop as well.


----------



## mochoa

Hey something I learned on one of PS' master class videos. He was planing mahogany with reversing grain and he wanted to increase the cutting angle on his iron to help with tear out.

He created a back bevel on his iron with just one swipe on the flat side of the iron. It created back bevel that was so small that it would disappear after 2 or 3 sharpening.

He just raised the back of the iron free hand on his finest stone. Called it a "Poor Mans York Pitch".

Food for thought for you guys, I thought it was a pretty cool idea.


----------



## Mosquito

I had a somewhat similar setup Mauricio, except my old tablet was mounted to the wall, and so I could see what the camera was recording lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sometimes I forget which forum I post stuff on. Anyway, Sweetheart cabinet doors are done. Red likey.


----------



## mochoa

Sweet setup Mos! You need to come hook my shop up with some technical wizardry. The Kindle is not safe in the well. I've already set it on fire once. LOL.

Red, thats is sweet man, great idea.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sometimes I forget which forum I post stuff on. Anyway, Sweetheart cabinet doors are done. Red likey.


----------



## planepassion

Red, your cabinet project turned out really well. And the SW art really makes it pop. I like the idea of vintage tool art adorning a workshop.


----------



## donwilwol

Jordan, it sounds like your Wards Master may not be a Stanley. Have you tried some standard size screws. Millers Falls used some standard size stuff.


----------



## TerryDowning

It could also be a Sargent 79. Does it have the horn on the front?? My Craftsman did and parts for that are scarce and expensive. It was cheaper for me to just get a MF 85 complete and be done with it.


----------



## jordanp

I will post a photo when I get home..


----------



## waho6o9

That's a perfect fit for your SW posters Red, good job.


----------



## jordanp

Here it is


----------



## donwilwol

Red, I missed the cabinets before. they are fantastic.

Jordan. try a 1/4×20 bolt. I bet it will work. you can buy them anywhere.


----------



## jordanp

Way smaller than 1/4-20 also tried 8-32 10-32 and a few others with no luck


----------



## donwilwol

sorry, I was thinking the fence rod, I miss read your post. If the fence rod is 1/4×20 then its probably Millers falls, I'll see if I can match up the thread for the depth stop. The red just makes me think Millers Falls. It won't be till week end though.


----------



## johnstoneb

The fence on my 78 takes an 8-32 screw.


----------



## pjped

Red,

first the wall cleat system, now these great cabinets… you must be the hardest working man in woodworking!

Pete


----------



## Henry6

I want a golden hand plate with support wood of Walnut and silver handle.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys. Sorry it double posted. Don't know what that's about. Might be the best $30 I spent in my shop.

Pete- I've had those birch cabinets for a while. I just spruced up the panels with the SW prints. But ya, I like to work it work it;-)


----------



## Tim457

They turned out really sweet so it was worth looking at them twice. They are sitting there mocking the cast iron thing with a tail below them though.


----------



## chrisstef

Respect to a well tuned #80.


----------



## Wally331

Red those cabinets are awesome, I was thinking of trying to find some cool old hand drill or some nice disston saw ad's and have my brother print them off for me. He is currently able to print poster sized pieces of paper for a certain class. I'll have to see what I can do.

Looks good stef, do you hone the bevel on stones, or just file it for resharpening every time? And I never know, you you roll the bur with the angle of burnisher facing down and away from the bevel, or down and towards you? Or maybe even perpendicular to the iron?


----------



## chrisstef

Wally - i dunno the proper procedure but i honed it at around a 45 freehand just luke i would a plane. Then usung a socket extension i burnished it on the same side as the bevel rolling a burr towards the flat back side. I started with a couple passes at 45 then raised up to around 50 degrees for a couple strokes and that was it. Its probably the best round of work with that tool i ever had. Smoothed a 50"x25" piece in about 20 minutes. My thumbs thanked me.


----------



## jordanp

Well I got my 45 tuned in and a new fence put on it. I think it is a figured piece of jatoba 
Not too shabby…


----------



## JustJoe

The wood looks out of place for some reason. Is it oversized? Doesn't really matter I guess, seeing as the rest of it is so pretty and shiny. What's with the slitter - you practicing on some veneer or ???


----------



## Mosquito

That looks really good Jordan. I do agree that it looks out of place (I do believe it's taller than stock), but that doesn't mean it looks bad… maybe redo the knob if you're feeling adventurous?

I do wish my #45 looked that good lol


----------



## jordanp

I just bought it this past weekend I just hadn't taken the veneer cutter off..
I was going to cut down the fence a little but I took a few passes with it and liked the larger reference..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- Smokin my no. 80 crack now are ya? Mines a late UK model and I still love it. That bugger makes me wonder if I should even invest in one of these.


----------



## chrisstef

Mines the same UK version Red. Only took me about 2 years to finally get it to do what its supposed to. I still covet a 112. I just dont think theres any way around my lust for that tool.


----------



## waho6o9

Mighty tempting those Lie Nielsen scraping planes. 
Here's an interesting read on their planes.

"Scraping Planes
A planed finish is always preferable to a scraped finish, but scraping planes are used for finishing woods that do not yield well to the hand plane. A scraping plane is more comfortable to use than a hand scraper, and the plane body helps you keep the surface you are scraping flat.

They can be tricky to master, however. To make it easier, we do not recommend using a burr, at least until you've learned how to use the tool. These tools will cut very well with the blade sharpened like a plane blade.

All of our Scraping Planes have thick blades, beveled at 45° for easy sharpening. The blades are soft enough to burnish, but hard enough to hold an edge well. Sharp, set properly, and used with smooth, light strokes, these tools will produce a final finished surface on the most difficult hardwoods.
http://www.lie-nielsen.com/scraping-planes/


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Stef - Got to say those are some of the best scraper shavings I've ever seen. I need to practice my honing so I can match them with my #80. I was happy to get something that wasn't just sawdust. Now I have a new goal: to match yours.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"...but scraping planes are used for finishing woods that do not yield well to the hand plane." Ya, white oak kicks my butt often. The grain swirls and changes direction all the time. I get tearout even with my finest tuned smoother. I Usually turn to the no 80. I'd still like to try the LN.










I got mine from Walt a brasscity. It came ready to go. Nice curlys off the bat. I was "hooked"....oh snap!


----------



## john2005

Maybe what you need is this?....HA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-12-3-4-scraper-scraping-plane-/271305044258?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2b0a7122


----------



## waho6o9

& they're nice enough to charge for shipping. Amazing.


----------



## WayneC

Stanley 12 3/4 are rare planes. Tough part is making sure it is not a fake.


----------



## terryR

Stef, sweet curlies from that 80…gotta clean mine!

Jordan, your fence may be larger than original, but I like it! Seems the larger fence would be easier for an idiot like me to get straight cuts? Please keep us posted…

Red, you need an LN 112, period. Me, too! 

Would love to own that 12 3/4…but for the price, I may opt for a combo lathe mill drill. Of course, I noticed the seller is Richard Blackburn, so added him to my fav list…just in case…


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the kudos on the #80 shavings fellas. I dunnno if it was dumb luck or that im starting to get the hang of things, but either way, ill take it.


----------



## Mosquito

Someone needs a full set
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Complete-Stanley-21-Pc-Plane-Set-1-8-Very-Rare-1902-40s-Free-Shipping-Antique/301016338359?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D142%26meid%3D2861252260672417237%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1076%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D380772783643%26


----------



## WayneC

LOL. Saw that the other day MOS. Think you could buy a couple LN sets or assemble a set of Bedrocks for much less.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah lol that's a case of the collector not really being in touch with reality I think… wonder what the offer was lol


----------



## WayneC

Asking price is almost an average of $600 per plane.


----------



## lysdexic

I really don't consider it a set unless they are the same type. But that is just me.


----------



## jordanp

I hear ya Red i've been working a lot of Ash in the recent months and i get tare out constantly I need to get into some scrapers..


----------



## WayneC

Agree Lysdexic. More like a gaggle of planes than a set.

Red, I'm jonesing for a LN 212.










http://www.lie-nielsen.com/scraping-planes/small-scraping-planes/


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Yep, I'll take one of each please;-)

Maybe I'll just sell my set of T13s for like 15 grand. That'll free up some cash.


----------



## john2005

Well whatever the case, he won't take $50 bucks. I was gonna pay cash too!


----------



## ShaneA

I saw there was an offer …was it yours for$50? 12,500 is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## CL810

212 on walnut.


----------



## Bertha

Cool plane found


----------



## Bertha

cool vise found


----------



## Bertha

Cool whatever the f*ck thing found. Brass, weighs a few pounds. Any ideas what it is?


----------



## bandit571

We have a triple drive by!

#3: think a long handle on it, about 5' long. Looks like a spud end…


----------



## JayT

Al, we all knew you were into some S&M, but to break off a 1in thick handle on your brass paddle ….......

Was bhog over for a visit?


----------



## Bertha

JayT, the handle? Me and Bhog took the spud end.


----------



## donwilwol

who looking for a #78

No attachment to me, but even with the high shipping cost, a little TLC should get you there.


----------



## theoldfart

Who's the dude with the little dog icon? Has he been here before? Is it the Phantom?


----------



## chrisstef

U havent been lazy on the rust huntin Al. Good to see.

So did the brass tarnish any further or did it hold its patina?


----------



## Bertha

lol fart. been busy phantoming Christef's a$$.
He thinks I'm there, but it's just the phantom.
Stef, the patina is awesome. You can see the cast break-off.
bhog shined it up a bit, but it's still cool.
I don't know what it is, but I wasn't leaving without it. 
Figured at the worst, I'd have the coolest paperweight in the office.
Burly guys at work say it might be a furnace tool. 
I don't really care because it's mine, not yours.
How about that friggin vise, man?
Guy knew what he had and I showed my hand. hurt ($).
You're no stranger to hurt, though, Stef, are you.


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, that one's in my cart as we speak.


----------



## chrisstef

This reminds me of you Al. Funny how these things just have amazing timing.


----------



## Bertha

lol, you know mine has that little tag. Losers call it HPV.
You'll always be mine. Lysdexic just borrows me.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol you aint right.


----------



## Bertha

just bringing the filth back, Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Pinky swear?


----------



## lysdexic

I have the weekend duty so tonight is my Friday night.

So I was in the shop drinking a barley pop and thought to myself…

Lie Nielsen planes match my beer better than Veritas.

Its an important quality.


----------



## Bertha

veritas lol


----------



## Bertha

I was going to pick on you more, but give me a read on that bevel gauge. Maker, etc.


----------



## lightcs1776

I only have one plane, but love using a plane when I get the chance. I'm not sure why. I'd love to try a Lie Nielsen plane one of these days.


----------



## bobasaurus

That's a nice pair of BU jacks. Do you keep them setup with different angled blades for utility? How do you think the two compare in setup and use? I have the veritas one and like it, though it's not the first I reach for… always seems finicky to adjust BU blades, as I never know exactly how tight to tension the lever cap, and the lateral adjust pressure differs depending on the tension setting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Smart money says that's a Stanley bevel gauge… We'll see if my money has half a mind.


----------



## pjped

lysdexic, 
I really like that Li-Nielsen LAJ. It looks so much better than my Veritas, but I do like the width of my Veritas LAJ, and now I like the handle - thanks to a replacement by Bill Rittner. I still don't like the adjuster, though.
-pete


----------



## Ripthorn

Just scored me a 65, and for $30 shipped! Sometimes ebay can be lovely. Now I have something to match my 18. It will need some love and tenderness, but my 18 isn't too pretty either. I'm totally pumped!


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty knows. It is a Stanley bevel gauge. I bought it at the Woodwright's School store.


----------



## lysdexic

Bob - I'd just love to tell you that have the BUJs set-up and dialed in for specific tasks but I am not that sophisticated. I use them both all the time. Often I use one until it gets a little dull and then pick up the other. Lazy. Overall, the Veritas just gets the job done easier. It is one of the very first planes that I ever bought. It is a work horse.

However, the LN is really growing on me. Sometimes I prefer the lighter plane but I dont really need it. It is just so damn good looking. Like Tony.

Which leads us to Pete. Your Veritas looks great with the cherry handles. Great upgrade.


----------



## CL810

Scotty the mallet turned out nice. How did you make the cut?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Often I use one until it gets a little dull and then pick up the other.

Boy howdy, that's what I do with many of my bench planes…


----------



## ShaneA

It is amazing the aesthetic differences between the Veritas standard totes, and those above. Much, much better now. Really takes them to another level.


----------



## lysdexic

CL810,

Still posting away in my blog entry


----------



## Mosquito

Anyone wanna help round up some pictures for another calendar? I think 'Stef is still worn out from last time lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pete- Wow! What an upgrade on the veritas. I just now realized how ugly their totes are in comparison. Beautiful pics.

Ya'll inspired me to have a brewsky and make some shavings after my evening shift. First snow tonight. Sharing my shop with a minivan cramps my style. 









Maybe this is a better view. Sweetheart cabinets in the background (taking notes Scotty)









I spy, with my little eye…a bedrock









Here's a Peace Tree Blonde Fat Ale to you fellas.


----------



## john2005

Good stuff.

Yeah Shane, thats me, gettin in the action at price point. lol I admit its a bit of a low offer, but I see us meeting in the middle on this one. I believe he will realize that his offer is ludicrous and that no sane person would pay that, even with the 1s and 2s, and will concede to a reasonable negotiation that will leave me some where on this side of the middle. Yeah, yeah, I am sure thats pretty much how it'll go down…


----------



## WhoMe

Pete, that LV tote replacement sure makes the plane.

And for those looking for YELLOW Stanley planes…
One is even a 45 but it looks like it missing a lot of stuff.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Clayton- I'd forgotten you have a 212. That looks delicious.

Here's a calendar pic…lol


----------



## chrisstef

"Freckle of the Month" ^


----------



## LukieB

Wish I could un-see that…


----------



## Bertha

My calendar at work gets so much attention, you wouldn't believe it. Lawyers will say, "Holy $hit, is that a #7?", then we're instant friends/enemies. Calender is a priority.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lucas- it's my fishing hat. It does it for ya huh.


----------



## WayneC

2014 is coming fast. +1 on the priority.


----------



## Dcase

2014 is the year I come back to woodworking! I miss you guys


----------



## WayneC

Sometimes life makes it hard. Would be good to have you and Al back Dan.


----------



## racerglen

Good grief !
Al sticking arround for the fun, now Dan's making a special apearance ?
Is the end of the world near ?

Good to "see" you guys !!
;-)


----------



## Dcase

I had to take a little break from woodworking to kind of clear my head.. Might sound weird but I was becoming obsessed with the hobby and it started to effect other areas of my life.. Sometimes when I get into something I really go all out.. I just had to take a step back and focus on some other things in life and give hand planes a rest…

I do miss it though.. I have little project planned to get me back into the swing of things.. I have missed chatting with you guys as well..


----------



## theoldfart

Al and Dan, welcome back. So whats up with this calendar thing?


----------



## mochoa

We missed you Al! Nice to see you around

+1 to veritas tote upgrades. I wish they someone made them for new Stanley SW.

Red, oh no you didnt! lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Might sound weird but I was becoming obsessed with the hobby and it started to effect other areas of my life.. Sometimes when I get into something I really go all out."

Uh ya….I can relate. I struggle with balance too.

Good to see ya Dan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I second Dan and Red's comments re: balance…

Glad to see Al make concurent days! Glad to see him and Dan again!


----------



## mochoa

Wow, Dan and Al both in one day!

This thread was affecting my life for a while, my phone was blinging every few seconds, doesn't let you focus on anything else. Now I have alerts for HPOYD go into a separate email folder so it doesn't bling. I catch up on it intermittently thought the day.


----------



## waho6o9

Al and Dan back on the same day!

Great news. Good to hear from you guys.

See ya when you have time.


----------



## Dcase

You guys all have new avatars.. That is going to take some getting used to..

Mauricio, I hated the tote on my new Stanley SW but after using it a while I actually found it really comfortable..

It was hard for me to find balance before… I thought I had balance but I really didn't.. The past 5 months I haven't really don't any woodworking but the break has done me well.. I plan on slowly getting back into it.. With winter coming its not like I can spend a lot of time in my shop anyway.. Still not heat out there.


----------



## lysdexic

Echo the balance statements.

I do not get email notifications for new comments. They are intrusive. I still get notifications when you guys post new blogs, projects and PM's.

But the thread comments will be here when I have the time to check in.


----------



## ShaneA

I have been on opposite side of the spectrum. The vicarious living through projects and purchases of others is the only WW I have done in the last 2 years. Theonly projects for me has been the swaps for the most part. Heck, I had to to take a week off work to make a TV stand for mom. I miss woodworking.

Typing on a phone sucks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I took off the email notifications for comments early on. That's just too much.

Thought it a fitting day to bust out the restored T13 no. 7 I got from Dan.


----------



## Dcase

^ Very nice shot of that #7.. I remember her well..

I have to admit just this little time I have been back on here today I really want to go home and grab a plane off the shelf and make some shavings… I have not sharpened an iron in 6 months though.. I wonder if I still remember how..


----------



## lysdexic

^ I am sure that you do


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Re: Balance. Embarrassing to admit fellas, but I have "personal rules"...because I know myself. 
Pertinent examples: 
1. If I'm working in the shop when the kids get of the bus…Stop! It's their time now. Shop time resumes when they go to bed. I realize I've only got so many years when they want to hang out with me. 
2. Do not allow deadlines (spoken or not) for woodworking/furniture. This is your hobby to relieve stress, not incur more. 
3. No beer before 4pm (5pm Stef time)......and so on.

Anyway, helps me. Won't go into the rules to keep the wifey happy


----------



## WhoMe

So for those looking for a Stanley #386 joiner fence
It's going for $80 with 20 hours left. Looks to be in great shape. 
That is one of the least expensive ones I have seen in a while. 
And another #386 for $125 with 0 bids and about a day and a half left. This one is cleaned up. 
I wish I could get one of these. my home made fence didn't work as well as I had hoped and it needs to be redesigned. Plus it would just be totally cool to have one.


----------



## lysdexic

Number one is a good one Red and one I could improve upon.

I'll add - absolutely no electrons once the beer cap pops off, although that rule does not speak to balance per se.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, I worked night shift (11-7) for 13 years to make rule #1 work.


----------



## theoldfart

Who me, see if you can find a Millers Falls fence, little bit better design per Patrick Leach. My EC Stearns is similar to the MF, just doesn't have the tote.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Re: rule #1. Ya, keep in mind my hours are all over the place. So, if I happen to be home when the bus stops….I stop. Somebody with bankers hours might have different rules etc.

That's dedication Kev. I loath working nights.


----------



## CL810

absolutely no electrons once the beer cap pops off,

+1


----------



## Airframer

RE: Balance..

I haven't talked much about it but some of you may have noticed how much things have slowed down around my shop. That and a short absence about a month ago. It was at that time that my wife almost lost her battle with sever postpartum depression which had developed into psychosis. So now I have 3 full time jobs, the military, supporting my wife and her recovery and have been ordered to be the primary caregiver for my son.

That takes about 100% of my time but I still try to squeak in shop time. Not because I can't get away from the shop but that is my quiet spot where no one is expecting anything from me. If I don't get that small amount of time to put my head back together I am not the best person for any of the jobs listed above.

Still working out how to balance all that out but it is getting better.. slowly but surely ..


----------



## LukieB

That sucks Eric, I'm sorry to hear that. Keep your head up, things will calm down eventually.

One more +1 on the no power tools after beer thirty…....except the random orbital sander…..that particular tool really makes me wanna drink heavily.

Dan and Al, good to see you guys around….. thought maybe you were dead…... or married : )


----------



## Tim457

Wow Eric, that's tough. Best wishes and hope for a quick recovery. Postpartum can be bad, sorry she has to deal with it and you too. Hang in there.


----------



## DanKrager

Eric, your plate is really full. PPD does go away eventually, but it takes a LOT of TLC, i.e. time and watchcare. And thank you for your service. Best wishes.
DanK


----------



## JustJoe

The jointer fences look neat and I wanted one for a long time. By the time I finally found one I could afford - a Stearns - I had already learned how to hold the jointer perpendicular to the board. Now it sits on my windowsill above the plane till just laughing at me for wasting my money.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Eric, I don't know what to say even though I want to. First is relief that your wife is improving, that's huge. That you're holding together is incredible, best wishes that others extended goes for me too… Slow and sure works well, here's to everything going well from this point!

Jointer fence = wasted money. Joe, I get that, think the same thing quite often. The fence for me is definitely a collector piece, static display only and I don't even display it.


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, don't quite know what to say except hang in there. It will improve and from what you said above you and your family will be ok under your guidance. Wishing you the best.


----------



## ShaneA

Hang in the Eric. Sounds like you got covered, and on the right track.


----------



## Airframer

Thanks guys.. it will end eventually I know that. To be honest if asked I would do it all over again. My boy is an absolute joy to be around and wouldn't want it any different. I just need to get him standing and pushing a hand plane.. then I can combine shop/daddy time


----------



## donwilwol

Good luck with it all Eric. It will work out. Just keep plugin!


----------



## terryR

Keep the faith, Eric! Best of wishes to you on all 3 jobs.

Many of us have similar tasks at home, I bet, hopefully venting with the guys can help carry the load…


----------



## chrisstef

Cant add any more wisdom than whats been said Eric but if ya ever need anything i can provide just holler bro.


----------



## shampeon

Eric: that's a tough situation, and I can only imagine how hard that is. Don't hesitate to ask for help. Love and willpower do a lot, but many hands make light work. Best of luck, and I hope your wife's recovery continues.


----------



## 33706

Here in Winnipeg there was a recent tragedy concerning post-partum in the headlines. Be Strong, Eric!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Eric, sorry to hear brother. Eerily reminiscent of the year following the birth of our 3rd child….and my wives lupus diagnosis. I'll never forger her sobbing because her joints hurt so bad she couldn't pick up her own baby. 
We lived in crisis mode for a while. Doing both jobs was the most stressful year of my life. But ya gotta do it brother. That's what real men do.

Well, *LN Foamer Alert*....
I couldn't help but pick up this old catalog for $2. 









I'll bet we could all go for 1995 prices. $165 for a LN no.62. Darn inflation.


----------



## mochoa

I'll keep you and your family in my prayers Eric. Hang in there.


----------



## Airframer

Thank you for all the well wishes folks. I really do appreciate it. I wasn't trying to derail the thread I just felt compelled to share.

Now onto hand plane stuff.. I have a SW #64 spokeshave in the mail today (should be here today).. What would you all consider a good selection of spokeshaves? I feel the need to fill that gap in my plane till.


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, T have two shaves one flat and one curved(concave). What I really want is a #65 chamfer shave.


----------



## upchuck

I have a mess off spokeshaves. 
1) 1ea wooden one (Armstrong, N.J.?), that needs to have the sole/mouth reworked with a piece of brass.
2) 1ea 1 1/4" that I am using a shorty 60 1/2 blade that I've filed off a bit from each side to fit.
3) 2ea 1 3/4" a #64 and an unmarked formerly orange one that has a squirrel riding a bullet logo on the blade.
4) 1ea 2" (yes 2", not 2 1/8') that seems to be user modified with a very slightly curved sole both front to back 
and side to side.
5) 1ea #51
6) 1ea #151
7) 2ea #151 radius soled one a Stanley and one a Record.

2), 3), 4) and 5) above are all in the process of getting reworked. I'm cutting new "cap irons" out of 1/4" brass 
stock (!/8" for the smallest) and cutting up a 7 1/4" circular saw blade for new irons for the group. I also 
have another old blade for a wooden spokeshave that I'll get around to manufacturing a piece of wood 
next year. Hack saw work in mainly done with file work and heat treating in my near future.
I like spokeshaves. The plane of my dreams today is to get this mess off the shaves fettled up and maybe a Miller's Falls cigar shave.
chuck


----------



## JustJoe

*has a squirrel riding a bullet logo on the blade*
That's all you got after what, a year? How lazy can you be Chuck? By now you should know who made it, where and when they made it, how much it cost originally, what the weather was like the day it was made, what the blacksmith was wearing etc. If you're gonna be a collector instead of a user then you need to do your research. Otherwise you're not even a collector, you're just a hoarder.


----------



## widdle

knocking on wood and thinking good thoughts to you and your family Eric…


----------



## WhoMe

So Joe, by your definition, I'm a hoarder. I have no clue to any of those specifics. Does that mean I need to go to hoarders anonymous???
I hope not, I like this sickness….

Thanks guys for the joiner fence input. I'm gathering that they are fun(or not) tho have but there are better things to spend money on.


----------



## JustJoe

*WhoMe *- I don't know your specifics, you might be a user, a collector, a hoarder, or a little of all three. I think I've cycled through all three at least twice.

But *Chuck* I recognize. I sold him that spokeshave cutter with the squirrel logo (for dirt cheap) and I think I sold him that wooden spokeshave too. Ask him how many drawknives he has, and how many he has used….


----------



## upchuck

WhoMe -Pay no attention to that JustJoe. He sounds like some scallywag border ruffian to me. I purchased that particular squirrel logo spokeshave and that wooden spokeshave from a gentleman. That gentleman used to be the proprietor of Joe's Bucket O' Rust and was the best bottom feeder tool vendor in the known Universe. This JustJoe fellow looks a few bricks shy of a full load to me. As I look closer at his photo it seems like I've seen him on a wanted poster at the post office. I'll bet he beats his dogs.
And I don't like to talk about drawknives…unless you have one you want to sell cheap.


----------



## WhoMe

Chuck, the way you and Joe talk about each other, you'd think you two were married, wait, good friends, no, maybe acquaintances, um, strangers on the street…..nevermind

Ended up burning some electrons yesterday surface planing a bunch of boards. Was too much to do by hand. Now I can break out some hand planes after cutting them into pieces.


----------



## waho6o9

It's all good, with Thanksgiving coming about.


----------



## terryR

... where and when they made it, how much it cost originally, what the weather was like the day it was made, what the blacksmith was wearing etc. If you're gonna be a collector instead of a user then you need to do your research. Otherwise you're not even a collector, you're just a hoarder. ...

...starting to like that Joe guy…HE makes me feel normal! LOL.


----------



## donwilwol

…starting to like that Joe guy…HE makes me feel normal! LOL.

Halleluiah….


----------



## donwilwol

wait…..did I say that out loud?


----------



## racerglen

Echo in here Don !
;-)


----------



## john2005

Eric, I know it way late, but just catching up. Just want you to know that you and yours are in my prayers. Here's what you can look forward to when he starts walkin. Can't hardly keep him out of the shop


----------



## Airframer

I can't wait 

Gonna start him off early.. Santa is bringing him one of these this year 










I figure in about a year or so I should be building him a baby Roubo lol..


----------



## john2005

Nice! "Baby Roubo", I like the sounds of that!


----------



## chrisstef

Hey babystef's got one of those^. He loves the drill press. The hammer though … dangerous.


----------



## donwilwol

one of you guys will want to hurry. Deals like this don't come along every day.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-CRAFTSMAN-3728-COMBINATION-WOOD-PLOW-PLANE-WITH-CUTTERS-KIT-/151174438299?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2332b2dd9b


----------



## theoldfart

Aw nuts' I'm a dollar short!


----------



## kiyoshigawa

At least the shipping is reasonable.


----------



## JustJoe

What's the marketing rationale behind such a listing?


----------



## theoldfart

rationale? your being generous Joe


----------



## Ripthorn

A question for all the gurus. I've been looking over the 112 pretty meticulously trying to see how it works. The one thing that confuses me is the threaded rod through the raised casting from the base. Is the raised casting slotted? Otherwise I don't know how the blade can be significantly pitched while having the thumb screws tightened, because the height of the pivot point on the frog will change with rotation. Any thoughts here? I only have the pictures from Patrick's B&G and the Lie Nielsen page to look at, so I am looking for some help here.


----------



## DanKrager

Brian, if I'm understanding your question correctly, the thumb nuts are first loosened a bit, starting with the one opposite the direction you want the blade to pivot. Then you tighten the other one drawing (or pushing) the threaded rod to pivot the blade and blade holder. The pivot of the holder is "off center" so you can raise or lower the blade by adjusting the angle. The angle of the threaded rod does not change…it pivots on the back of the blade holder. It takes a bit of experience to get the right combination of blade exposure and blade angle for the job at hand. But once you find the sweet spot, well, there's no turning back. Blades are readily available and quite inexpensive, so don't hesitate to get one without the blade if you're looking for a user.
DanK


----------



## WayneC

Holler if you want 112 photos of anything specific, I can grab mine out of the tool box if you like.


----------



## WhoMe

Anyone looking for a #55. has all 4 boxes of cutters and looks to be in pretty good shape. Decent price right now. I 'm watching it to see how high it goes.
$150, zero bids and 6 1/2 days left…
Any guesses??


----------



## Ripthorn

Dan, thanks for the explanation. Your statement about the threaded rod not changing angle is kind of the heart of my question. Assuming the threaded rod does not change its angle, the pivot point where the threaded rod is pinned to the frog will actually move up and down as the angle is adjusted. I am just curious as to whether the hole where the thumb screws secure the angle adjustment is a slot or an oversized hole, or what.

Wayne, I could really use a picture of the threaded rod from behind with the rear thumb wheel removed. I just want to see the shape of the hole in the piece sandwiched between the two thumb screws.

In case you guys are wondering why, I drew this up last night and intend to make it after I get settled down in Texas come late winter/early spring:


----------



## DaddyZ

WOW !!!

a Showing from Bertha & Dan over the same weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Been using these two awhile, since they got a refurbbing









A #414c, and a #05c









Low knob, or high, anyone?









Groovy…


----------



## Mosquito

*WhoMe* My guess would be ending somewhere around $300


----------



## WhoMe

Mos, I wasn't thinking that high but it will be interesting to see. Imo, the 55 seems way too bulky when I look at pictures. But then I think, just pull a fence or 2 off and it is essentially a45. Or am I thinking way off.

1 more down and 3 left to go.
Just won a type 11 #7c . Minimal rust, no cracks, wood is intact and the prerequisite v logo blade. Got it for a fair price imo. Should be here the week after thanksgiving. Yay.
Dang this sickness is hard to control…


----------



## Mosquito

nice, congrats on the #7. As for the #55, I haven't had a chance to use mine yet, but hopefully soon… doesn't feel too terribly bulky in the hand, but I could see where just regular hollow and round wooden planes would be a lot nicer


----------



## JayT

Mike, which ones are you missing?


----------



## Ripthorn

If you've got some spare change, you can have this baby


----------



## WhoMe

Brian, just checked my pocket, I'm only $24026.00 short. Bummer.

Jay, of the type 11s left, a #2c, #6c, and#8c. I have a type 10 #6c and a type 17 #8.
When I find a #8c, I'll sell the one I have. The #6 stays as that was inherited. The#2 will most likely be last and then, if I find one around a type 11 for a good price, I'll buy it.


----------



## lysdexic

It is pretty and all, but how would you push this? Where do you put your back hand?


----------



## john2005

Cmon Scotty, it ain't for workin at that price. It just needs to look pretty. Which it doesn't do either….


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, the 65 came today. In fantastic shape, just really dirty. Got it all cleaned up, japanning is better than 90%, nickel plating not so much. But everything moves well, no cracks or gouges, looks to be in amazing shape considering what I paid for it. So stoked, just have to sharpen the iron and away we go! (though replating the cap is not out of the question).


----------



## Tim457

Meh, the screws aren't even clocked. -ducks-


----------



## WayneC

lysdexic, The miter plane is used single handed on it's side using a shooting board. 

Brian, #65 is a sweet plane. I put a Hock blade in mine. Like it better than my LN 60 1/2.


----------



## DanKrager

Tim, I'd never heard the term "clock the screws" but I knew instantly what it means. Have repaired old items where all the slots were carefully oriented the same direction. Ya, that's the least they could've done for the money!
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

^ lol Does anyone else try to orient all their tote and knob screws the same between planes too? I know I do…


----------



## donwilwol

clocking screws has always been in the back of my mind from my gunsmithing work (well, not really work, but putzing around) but it seems less relevant in hand planes. If however, they were exposed on an infill, it would be a must.

Edit, and to *Mos's* question. I haven't done it yet, but I've thought about it enough to know they would have to be perpendicular to the base. When I do it (clock them), that's how I set them. I don't have an OCD problem, that's the wife's job and 1 person in a relationship with OCD is enough.


----------



## TerryDowning

I even clock the screws on my electrical outlets.

Gotta clock the screws, drives me nuts when I can't.


----------



## chrisstef

Im a closet clocker. Ive never admitted it but outlets, fixture plates, door handles, etc all get the screw heads in the same direction even if it means cranking them down way past tight


----------



## BTimmons

Another screw clocker, reporting in. I hate using screws most of the time, anyway. So if I'm forced to, the least I can do is make them somewhat presentable, so it doesn't look like they were driven in by some dirty, illiterate plebeian.


----------



## Mosquito

Gotta clock the screws, drives me nuts when I can't.

I'm kinda that way too, sometimes. Usually when I'm doing something myself. I won't go change all the electrical face plates, but if I'm installing one then I'll do it.


----------



## TerryDowning

Hmm wonder if screw clocking and plane hoarding are related?


----------



## JayT

Non-clocker here. I'm more concerned about the screw being at the right torque. Trying to keep slots lined up just leads to over- or under-tightening (and cracked outlet plates).


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Every woodworker has a little OCD in him or her.


----------



## Ripthorn

No clocking here, but then again, I hate slotted screws with an undying passion.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Here's another pic of "Catch Me If You Can"(view 2) Buck chasing does on Black Bayou Wildlife Refuge. (Taken this AM, Nov 25,2013) pics by https://www.facebook.com/BayouKayaker?ref=stream not me even i could of got a shot off at that one and missed

have a merry Thanksgiving


----------



## Bertha

I'm looking over these posts, admiring how this stuff comes in waves. I have about 90 comments to make but like Dan said, I can't sit here and make them. Consumption. Wayne's back, which makes me very happy. Lysdexic still likes men, which makes me very happy (and secure in our relationship). I don't think I should spend too much time missing buds. It just comes in waves. Dudes' got lives. Eddie, I would have taken a poke at that one. A mount is a mount but meat is meat.


----------



## Hammerthumb

As far as clocking screws - I must be some kind of dirty, illiterate plebeian. But I have stayed at a Holiday Inn before.


----------



## WhoMe

Another screw clocker here. Planes, light fixture plates, car parts, hinges…. the list can go on and on.. even bolt heads if they have a pattern to do that to.
Especially on planes. I try to orient them so the slot is oriented along the long axis of the sole if possible. If not, they go 90 off.


----------



## dbray45

Not really related but got this anyway, looks like a nice little veneer hammer. Something that I have been looking for and found on the bay. Picture is small.


----------



## dbray45

By the way--Happy Thanksgiving if you are in the U.S. and if not, Have a wonderful rest of the week.
And if it applies, Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## WhoMe

You do the same David. 
There was just a article about veneer hammers in one of the latest wood mags. I'm thinking pouplar woodworking.


----------



## planepassion

I think I read somewhere that Hanukkah falls on Thanksgiving for the first time in a very long time and won't happen again for an even longer time. Happy wishes to Hanukkah celebrators, Thanksgiving revelers, and end-of-week-looker-forward-toers everywhere else!


----------



## TerryDowning

every 75,000 years

Happy Thanksgiving!
Happy Hanukkah!
Happy Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, if you celebrate none of the above!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Back at ya boys. This is the first one I haven't had to work in years. I'm stoked.


----------



## WhoMe

Red, sounds like you need to pop a couple extra cold ones in celebration.


----------



## donwilwol

It doesn't matter what you celebrate, just celebrate. Its deer season here, and I've some time to hunt, so that's on my list this year.

But I won't turn down a pristine #1 either!!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Well I was going to take off early. Payroll came in 3hrs late. Did get a package from LukieB but still have to wait to distribute a couple of paychecks. Had 50 angry tile setters at my door waiting for checks. Now just have 3 checks left.


----------



## Hammerthumb

2 checks.


----------



## terryR

Happy TurkeyDay and all that to everyone! 

DonW, glad you're out looking for deer, or was it beer? LOL. We had SIX deer harvested from our land in the past 5 days, man I'm sick of deer tenderloin! Got 3 big hides, too, for the wife to braintan…

Red, as an RN, I worked every single Thanksgiving AND Christmas from age 17 to 40. (just to get off NY eve) It was a real joy the first time I went to Turkey dinner at a friend's home a few years ago! Traded in a bunch of my social life for a Nursing career, I did…

...oh well, shop time today!


----------



## WhoMe

I want to wish everyone and their families a Happy Thanksgiving. Enjoy health, family and fiends today.
Be careful the tryptophan doesn't put you to sleep in your shop.


----------



## thedude50

happy thanks giving to you all


----------



## lunn

Anyone want to own a Stanley #64 low angle butcherblock plane? Make a offer!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd love to own a #64 but the offer would be what I can afford vs. what they apparently go for..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm sure you guys saw pinnacle is making planes now. Just a scrub as of yet. It seems we have another player in quality hand planes made in North America. Interesting.


----------



## theoldfart

Priced HIGHER than LN? Hope its worth it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well, Kevin, Pinnacle does mean the highest (price) point around. 

EDIT: "Bless their hearts…"


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, i guess so. I like the feature line that says " Radiused sedge on sole so it won't track"! On a scrub plane? Absolute innovation, explains the premium price.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, coming in at a price point higher than LN is an interesting….strategy.

I do like the look. Walnut is a good choice.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Here's a set of #45 blades I just finished de-rusting and oiled. There's a bit of pitting on a couple of the blades, but for the most part they came out clean and smooth. Almost factory finish on a lot of them. Next stop sharpening, followed by shavings.








This is my first #45, so I am excited to get it all operational. It came with everything except the beading stop. I am also missing one of the spur screws, but I have two spare spurs. Anyone know where you could pick up a new spur screw?


----------



## WhoMe

Lunn, there is no way I could afford one but I can't tell from your pictures if that 64 is complete. I'm not trying to offend but if you could add a top shot showing the complete plane, if might help someone who is interested.

On that Pinnacle plane, the pic makes it look really wide for a scrub. Also, kind of wierd marketing strategy. If you are starting a new plane line, why start with a plane like that scrub that has limited use and user base. I would think a more mainstream plane plane type would be better for both interest and sales. Like a #4,5,62 or even a LA #4 size.


----------



## Mosquito

Tim, you'll likely end up with a spur+screw rather than just the screw, but NHPlaneParts on eBay always has tons of parts like that:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spur-and-Spur-Screw-Stanley-No-45-Combination-Plane-/171163882472?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27da2993e8


----------



## donwilwol

Lunn, I'd love to have the #64 to, but you know what it's worth, and I would love to find one for $15 to. I'd be in the Smitty category, what I could afford, not what it's worth. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## lunn

I'ts in the condition i bought it execpt for wiping the dust from the 64. The tote has chips.


----------



## JustJoe

Regarding the spur screw - could someone with a thread gage or calibrated eyeballs try measuring the tpi please? I've got the gages and tried to do it myself but even with a magnifying visor I couldn't keep my eyes focused long enough to get it. I think it's in the 40's.
thanks
Joe


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a set of thread sizers Joe. I'll see if I have one that works.


----------



## JustJoe

Thanks Don.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hey guys, I had a couple quick questions about restoring planes. Hoping I came to the right place 

-When buying a used plane, how important is it for them to be rust free? If it's only surface rust, I assume no biggie?

-Any recommended rust removal technique other than the electrolysis? I tried it on an old block plane I found when I bought my house, but it didn't work well. I'm not excited to fix the things I think caused it to work so slowly.

-Recommended shoulder planes??

PS, I see myself more as a user than a collector, but I also like to keep my tools nice.

EDIT: specifically, I'm looking at

http://greensboro.craigslist.org/tls/4201847943.html and
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/tls/4213261520.html


----------



## donwilwol

*Joe* it looks like 8-36

*Pezking7p* http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/bench-plane-restore-the-dw-way/ $60 for the 3 planes is a pretty fair price. Just check and make sure nothing is cracked, broke or been repaired.


----------



## JustJoe

Thanks Don. I think that's a regular size screw then and should be easy to find online if not at the local hardware store. I was thinking it was some oddball size like the other screws they use.


----------



## donwilwol

That's a regular size "fine" thread. The nice thing is it goes all the way threw, so grinding it to the right size should be a snap.


----------



## terryR

Hey Don, can I mail you a revolving center from my lathe? It lost the set screw yesterday at 1000 rpm which holds the center spur against a stop. Cannot see the friggin threads to save my life! LOL

Real problem, I think it's metric! From my closest guess it's an M6-24, but I cannot see 24 tpi even under 3x magnification. bummer. I have lost THREE of these guys now, and keep scabbing them from other parts…gonna have to visit a local machine shop and see if some young man with fresh eyes can tell what to buy in packs of 100! And use duct tape to keep them in the threads…


----------



## donwilwol

You're welcome to send it up Terry, but probably be cheaper to buy your own set of checkers. http://toolguyd.com/thread-checkers-screw-gauges-size-identification/

I bought the lee valley set when they were closing them out. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks, Don. Good to know there are alternatives that don't require wires run all over in and out of water.


----------



## terryR

Ahhh, thanks for that tool link, Don!

I need a set of those threaded posts that actually screw into my piece. I can feel when something matches up, but with my feeler type gauges, I can't see the match. Damn, I hate getting old.


----------



## donwilwol

I know the "getting old" feeling.


----------



## Mosquito

I missed it by 2 minutes…
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-C-G-Miller-Plane-/271336668919?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2cecfef7&nma=true&si=jHniBqA9igy1TL3hxWLopSe3xnM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## donwilwol

Holy crap Mos. I missed a $20 #2 a few day ago by about 5 minutes. To bad you missed it.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah… that would have been awesome. Absolutely didn't need to spend the money, but I certainly would have found it somewhere lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Soooo….ya think Lee Valley's sale starts at midnight…..or in the morning


----------



## chrisstef

^ Foamer.


----------



## donwilwol

ohh, I never thought about it starting at midnight. Damn you Red!!!


----------



## lysdexic

Red, you don't play poker do you? :^)


----------



## JustJoe

You'all are forgetting that LV is a Canadian company.The Canucks are on metric time. You remember what Bob & Doug McKenzie taught us right? To convert to metric you double it and add 32. That means their cyber-monday won't be until about noon Tuesday for us. So no need to wait up til midnight now, you won't miss anything…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

ehh….I'm sure there's enough for us all. The irony of Scotty's post. I just finished teaching my kids to play poker….with santa shaped playing cards. Seriously.

Sorry for any sleep deprivation I might have caused


----------



## knockknock

I think both Ottawa and Ogdensburg are EST.


----------



## CL810

So I'm not the only one trying to decide whether stay or get up early. Lol

I emailed them Friday and asked what time it started. They responded that they had not been told but that it would be early.


----------



## lysdexic

Rojo- I was just busting your chops. I was hoping that everyone else in the world forgot about the sale.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm reminded of Brit's wife saying something like:

"You're all as sad as each other really aren't you?".…..LOL


----------



## bobasaurus

I've been looking forward to it for ages. I'll probably be up anyway, so I'll check around midnight.


----------



## GMatheson

Lucky me. I'm up all night at work anyway so I should be able to get the pick of the litter.


----------



## lysdexic

Look like the sale is up.


----------



## lysdexic

Look like the sale is up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

wooohooooo!

edit: Ahh…darn. No joinery planes. Some good deals there though.


----------



## lysdexic

Yeah, nothing that I can't live without. The #112 and the square edge plane are tempting.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Haha! That's precisely the two I was eyein'. Man I wish LN would do that.


----------



## ShaneA

Nothing too tempting to me either. Not sure if that is good or bad.


----------



## lysdexic

Well, I already have Stanley #112 that I've yet to tune. Also, I can square an edge with the BU jointer.

I asked for a LN #102 for Xmas and that will be just fine.


----------



## bobasaurus

Yep, it's up:

http://www.leevalley.com/us/home/cyms.aspx

The LA smoother, standard block, and scraping plane are tempting.


----------



## bobasaurus

Darn, they're already out of the scraper planes. I should have jumped on that a little quicker, I guess.


----------



## GMatheson

I missed out too. Was in my cart and they sold out during my checkout. Bought a gift card instead to go towards a shooting plane.


----------



## bobasaurus

I did snag an edge-trimming plane, fortunately. I have the miniature one and like it a lot.


----------



## donwilwol

Is it me, or is there not as much, and discounts not as great as in the past.


----------



## JustJoe

It looks like they just used it as an excuse to clean out some leftovers.


----------



## Ripthorn

A lot of it was sold out this morning, so I picked up the cross cut saw to match the dovetail saw I got at last years sale. They didn't have quite as much of the veritas planes, but the discounts seemed similar. I think Rob Lee said that they discount all the seconds right about 28%, which seemed to be in line with what I saw this morning. I looked at a couple planes and thought "that would be great, but now I'm making a lot of my tools" I've got like 7 different planes with plans that I have yet to build. I must admit I was very close to pulling the trigger on the apron plane.


----------



## CL810

Don't they have a free shipping special in January?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

They did last year Andy. I was already thinking that. With some of the smaller items, your not saving a ton more than just waiting for free shipping. 
They didn't have what I wanted, so I just bought a gift card.


----------



## racerglen

I looked, was tempted by some items, but think I'll wait for the next free shipping thing too..


----------



## CL810

*Red* that's exactly what I did. The large shoulder plane was sold out. But with the gift card savings and free shipping I'll make out better.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

See Andy….we're such savvy consumers.

Ummm….I may or may not have bought a very large gift card….lol. 
Can I justify it the way my wife does, "Think of the savings. It's like free money!"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nothing from LV tripped my trigger, ditto from Patrick's list this AM. My timing sucks, not having a wish list at Christmas time…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh yes you do Smitty….


----------



## ToddJB

I've been lingering in the background of this thread for quite some time. I'm in my hand tool infancy, but I wanted to share the beginning of my dive (free fall?).

Here is a #3 I picked up at a local pawn shop. Good condition just needed some sanding and a spit shine.









Then I found this Sargent 422 on the bay for a great price, I was the only bidder. Japanning was shot so she got painted.









The same day Stef pointed this next group out to me in a bundle deal from the bay, also the only bidder here. It's a Sargent 414, a Shelton block plane, and a Bedrock 604C. It was a great price but all need(ed) some extra love.

The Shelton's blade adjuster is snapped off, this shouldn't hurt the actually usage of it though, correct? Also can anyone identify, the model?









The 414 appeared to have a make shift knob - looks like a handle off something else, and what might be the wrong lever cap - no markings, but looks usable. I still need to make a knob.









The 604C needed the most work. It was super rusted, and has some pitting, the lateral adjustment lever was missing, the tote was cracked, and the screw hole for the frog adjustment was stripped. I was able to steal a lateral adjustment lever from a trashed #5, glued up the cracked tote, and taped the hole. It also has the wrong lever cap, and it looks, to my armature eye to be too narrow. Does anyone know which cap would be the correct one for this guy?









So I think I've got a good start on a starter set for learning. Now I just need to learn to sharpen, then learn to properly use.

What other recommendations would you have to round out my starter set?

Thanks for the inspiration and knowledge.


----------



## TerryDowning

As mentioned previously, My Christmas present arrived and I got the chance this weekend to clean it up and put it to work.









1/4 " groove plowed neatly.









1/8" and 7/16" grooves plowed for a shadow box I'm making.
1/8" for the glass, 1/4" mounting board and 3/16" backer for mounting the achievements.









Lots of Curlies made in Oak.









I don't care what Roy Underhill says about this plane. I find it quite useful and a thing of beauty in it's own right. I give you the Stanley 45 Combination Plane.


----------



## WayneC

Nice looking work Terry.

Nothing exciting from Black Friday. Patrick does have a Parsons Brace listed but not this month with Christmas coming.

http://www.supertool.com/forsale/dec/t12.jpg










http://www.supertool.com/forsale/decem2013list.html


----------



## chrisstef

Killer work on the rehabs Todd. They all came out awesome bro.

Need me a 45.

That is all.


----------



## Mosquito

Sweet Terry! You workin' that on a workmate? I feel your pain if you are lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, a beautiful thing, the Stanely #45. Congrats, looks like you have it dialed in perfectly.

For Todd, my first reaction is Holy Cr*p! You've done some teriffic work on those planes, my friend, and must be commended on your 'start.' Wow, there's some serious refurb talent at your place!

Let's recap. You have two smoothers, a jointer, a jack and a block (oh, and that adjuster is a piece o' crap so you're not missing anything / the tool works just fine without). Sounds like a core group, you're ready to sharpen and get busy with shavings! You really do have the makin's of a fine plane till for sure.


----------



## CL810

Terry, you make it look so easy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jeepers Todd- the rehabs do look Great. Check this out to see which kind of lever cap you need. 
http://www.antique-used-tools.com/brtypes.htm
Should be one of the early types. They're on ebay now and again. 
As far as which bench planes you need….you've got a pretty good start. Might want to move on to shoulder planes, joinery planes etc. Depending on what you want do with them.

Good stuff Terry. Worth the wait;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks guys. The restorations were the 'familiar' part, everything to come is uncharted territory. So we'll see how the rest of it goes.


----------



## ShaneA

"You have got a pretty good start. Might want to move on to shoulder planes, shoulders etc"

Wow Red you just took him from gateway drugs to crack in a single post…well player sir.


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty - for you bro.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/90s-vintage-I-Love-S-W-Sweetheart-STANLEY-OLD-TOOLS-bumper-sticker-11x3-in-/190989874315?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c77e2348b


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Shane. Serious Todd, it feels like you just smoked a little weed. No, not the red one! I said the purple one!


----------



## ToddJB

I thought the first one was suppose to be free? Certainly jones of these were free. What kind of pusher are you, Red.


----------



## WhoMe

Todd, I'm with smitty, holy [email protected]!!! Those rehabs look awesome.
What implements of destruction are you using on this plane soles to make them look so shiny??


----------



## TerryDowning

You workin' that on a workmate? I feel your pain if you are lol

Not a workmate but a wolcraft portable bench (POS as bad as a workmate for stability, not as versatile as a workmate though it is a bit taller though.) It was a real challenge chasing that thing around the garage! I'm sure a time lapseed video of it would be hilarious!


----------



## waho6o9

Impressive Todd, very much so my friend.

TerryD making nice use of the 45, that's great to see, keep
at it Bro.


----------



## ToddJB

WhoMe - this is my work horse:









It's a 3M Scotch brite deburring wheel. I use it on all things metal. I have a wire wheel but it only comes out for threads and those other hard to reach areas. This wheel will take rust to polished in a very small period of time. A little pricey upfront but it makes the work a cake walk, and wears slowly.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002P51S72


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pusher??? Lol. Actually, it was honest advice. At the stage your at, I went nuts accumulating a good 30-40 more bench planes. Waaay more than I need. But it is fun and addictive. Functionally, I need joinery planes now.

Deburring wheel….Amen. We have more in common than being from Colorado. I keep one on the other side of my sharpening grinder.


----------



## WhoMe

Todd, thanks for the hint and the link.

Mos, that 55 I posted several pages back ended up at $255. Not sure if that is a good price but way above my spending threshold on planes for the time being. I guess if I needed something like that, I would pick up a 45 and a 46.

chrisstef, cool bumper sticker. Now if I can find one with 'V' logos….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love that sticker, Stef. If anyone was looking for a stocking stuffer gift idea for me… ;-)


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## terryR

^ why doesn't LV have important stuff like that on sale for the holidays?


Edit…
Scotty, that pushes me over the edge…been wanting an excuse to build toy trucks for years…


----------



## chrisstef

I seen those myself Scotty. Cool trinkets. Id love to bump into one of those on a rust hunt.


----------



## Mosquito

Was wondering if you'd bring that up again WhoMe. I would say probably an ok price, but still more than I'd pay for one as well


----------



## JustJoe

If anyone is looking for a block plane, here's an upcoming auction on the goodwill site for two most excellent stanley planes. So far the price is only $6 (+ postage and a $2 handling fee).
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Vintage-Planer--Stanley-Surform-Woodworking-Tool-14875462.html


----------



## WhoMe

Well, here ya go Mos. I stumbled upon this one this morning. 
#55 , although, it looks more than complete, I bet it doesn't sell….


----------



## jordanp

Looks like those two goodwill planes have seen a little use, By use i mean someone cut off pieces of one of them to use as a patch for welding something.


----------



## WhoMe

Maybe someone broke off the side for better shaving ejection…..


----------



## terryR

Random block shavings…truing birch ply…


----------



## bandit571

try this again









FranckenBailey #5, doing some end grain work, on a new-to-me cutting board.









Walnut & Cherry scrap wood…


----------



## chrisstef

Nice bandito. I gotta laugh at the carved pumpkin in the background though. Savin it for next year or what bud?


----------



## bandit571

Like I said… it IS a FrankenBailey plane, right?

base is a Bailey by Stanley
Frog MIGHT be a Millers Falls Transplant
Iron and above? Well the iron did come from Home Despot, as a $3 Buck Brothers The rest is from a Victor parts plane.

Handles are walnut by …....me.


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, totally digging the 65 action. Need to get mine set up, but won't happen for a few months till we're settled again.

Busted out my shop made infill jack to size up a door and it worked wonderfully. No shots, though, so it only sort of happened


----------



## WhoMe

Nice plane pubes you made there Terry…


----------



## john2005

Todd, I have a half dozen planes boxed and ready to send your way. Now I just need an address…..

Seriously though, those came out awesome, way better than any of my restores. Nice work


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks John. My fee could be a one for me - one for you ratio. So send 6 get 3 back. Sounds perfect!


----------



## jordanp

Todd, what is that last plane you have pictured with the before and after photos?


----------



## CampD

Random plane pic's at work.
Was bored last night with sanding, too much sanding (before you bash this is on intricate jig saw work) went to the firewood pile to restock the house and hit a spot where there was a lot of Oak and found a nice piece of q-split and thought, Mmmm this might make a good handle for an ash mallet (I just watched Roy's "Big Ash Mallet").
Also I've had to cut down a lot of my Ash tree's, dam Asian Beetle! So with my planes feeling a little neglected I set about making an ash mallet using only hand tools.






















































I'll say green Ash was a joy to plane.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Man, I thought that goodwill site was something of a secret. So you are the people that keep bidding against me


----------



## JustJoe

Not me. I quit buying there when they started adding those crazy "handling" fees.


----------



## donwilwol

I like the mallet Doug!


----------



## ToddJB

Jordan - Early Stanley Bedrock 604C with the wrong lever cap.


----------



## terryR

Love the mallet, Doug.

And seeing that round of Ash made into a square piece of lumber makes my day! Thanks!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Doug, I just watched that same episode last night. That mallet turned out great. Nice work!


----------



## lysdexic

Even better is seeing a round of Ash transformed to a wooden mallet using taditional hand tools - All the while snuggled in shavings and an HP laptop.

Juxtaposition


----------



## CampD

Ya noticed my 8 yo laptop that wont die so now its relegated to the shop!


----------



## jordanp

is the 604c smaller than your typical 4C 1910 Patent date?

It looks very small in that photo more like a Stanley #2-3 ish

it could just be the angle though..


----------



## john2005

Hey Todd, I like the 1-1 ratio idea, so long as I pick which one  I know, I know, its that whole perfect world thing again.


----------



## donwilwol

604 and 4 are the same size


----------



## bobasaurus

Found a weird plane listed on craigslist today:










Any idea what this thing is? Quite an unusual shape… is that part of a transitional? It's cheap if anyone in near Boulder, CO wants it:

http://boulder.craigslist.org/tls/4211469485.html


----------



## jordanp

Yea looks like a transitional that's missing the wooden body.. couldn't say who made it..


----------



## Mosquito

not part of a transitional, it *is* a transitional. I'm not that good with those, but it looks like something between #21-#24 for Stanley sizes, but don't know for sure what it is

(for the record, most transitional planes [all that I've ever seen] wouldn't be able to hold the frog/iron/lever cap with out the wooden body, as the frog screws into that)


----------



## JustJoe

You can see the outline of the wooden body behind the frame, the chamfered corner up front. It looks like it might dip down a bit in back like a razee but I don't see a tote hiding. The twisted lateral might be a clue, but then it just might be a badly twisted or bent lateral. It's interesting - they all are - but I wonder how he got the salt-water looking rust on a plane in the middle of Colorado. That's a special type of patina, somewhere between "butt ugly" and "rusted beyond repair."


----------



## jordanp

That is true Mos, i didn't even think of that..

That wooden base must be very small, I think I see the edge of it now in the photo, it looks so dark it matches the iron


----------



## justgrif

I (and potentially my bank account) would be happier not knowing these planes exist.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But they do, grif. You must jump in with both feet and experience the joy that is hand-planed wood. Great stuff. Really.


----------



## jordanp

You can even hand plane wood under a bridge overpass or in an alley next to a dumpster in a cardboard box.
You might even be the first hand plane street performer, people can throw change in your tool box while you pass out shavings of figured maple and mahogany.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Speaks truth, that LJ does…


----------



## chrisstef

I got $5 on it Grif …


----------



## ToddJB

Jordan - I've not held another 4, but it just a smidgen bigger than my #3 and is a few inches shorter than the Sargent 414, which is comparable to a #5. I would have assumed that it would be closer to the middle of bridging the gap than what it is.


----------



## terryR

I'm pretty sure that transitional above is a Stanley no.21…and if it were mine, I'd take Stef's offer of $5 in a heartbeat! 

...need rabbets on my tool chest carcase, best buddy says buy a dado stack for crying out loud! Meh…let's sharpen the No.45's 3/4" iron and see what happens…










I need a little more practice at the beginning and end of my runs, maybe a scrap piece the same depth for support, but I love this tool as of today! Bollocks to the dado stack.


----------



## donwilwol

supertool.com has sizes for all of them


----------



## TerryDowning

Good choice Terry!!


----------



## WhoMe

Sung to the tune of Lena Lovich…(with minor edits)

I got a new toy.. to keep my plane collection expanding…

My #7C type 11 showed up today YAY…









No telling when I will get it rehabbed (at least 4th in the rehab line) but it is in great shape. No cracks, minor chips in the top of the handle and everything else looks good.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Mike. Now get on those restores;-)

Having a nice morning is the shop.


----------



## WhoMe

Nice curlies there Red.
What kind of wood? Oak?

I just finished cutting 156 pieces of wood for Christmas projects. Now the hole cutting, sanding, gluing and finishing.
Making 12 of those mini picnic tables that hold ketchup, mustard, salt and pepper. 8 out of poplar, 2 out of alder, 1 ash and 1 purple heart. Unfortunately, no hand tools will be used in the making of those. BUT, all but one will be sold so at least I will make some money out of them. 









And I had to take a picture of my extended family now. All but 3 of the bench planes are corrugated and all but 4 are type 11s. I'm slowly checking off the remaining ones. I can see the completion of the Type 11 C series getting closer.









And eventually, I NEED to build a tool cabinet…...


----------



## lysdexic

Very impressive family portrait Mike.

clean up those shelves for Pete's sake.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, that way the planes won't have to hang out on the floor.


----------



## terryR

'Tis the season for family shots, huh? That's a nice one, Mike! T11C's…jeez…hard core! 

Love the row of stickered totes on this month's calendar page…Lucas'?

I've been trying to knit a bunch of silly knob hats like Andy posted…but I suck at knitting. 

Andy's photo…









...cannot get the silly project outta me head…


----------



## WhoMe

Lol , yea, the garage is a mess. long term is to build cabinetry too clean up some of that stuff. 
Don't worry Shane. The car stayed on the driveway for the picture. But the planes do reside in two drawers and two different shelves right now


----------



## chrisstef

If ya need a template for those knob hats i might be able to help out on a miniature scale Terry.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Those crack me up.

Ya Mike, red oak shavings. Nice family pic man.


----------



## bobasaurus

Those knob hats are hilarious. Here's a family pic of my planes:










Should I send this out for my holiday greetings card?


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, have you been drinking again?

Allen, I wouldn't think sending that as a holiday greeting would be a good idea. The recipients might think you already have enough plane and not send any more.

some good family shots there.


----------



## lysdexic

Ah, gladiator cabinets.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awww, chute.


----------



## knockknock

Ooh, family portraits, here's my pic:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Man, looks like a Veritas showroom up in there;-) Nice Fam.

Here's my T13's.


----------



## 33706

Did somebody say "Family Pictures? Sorry, I can't resist the opportunity!

Where can I purchase some of those "nose warmers" ?


























!








!


----------



## BTimmons

Those last two posts are straight up pornographic.


----------



## CampD

I feel inadequate now!


----------



## bandit571

And I thought is was tough to get all 22 of mine in one shot…..

Maybe in groups???


----------



## robertb574

poopiekat - thats-ah one big-ah fam-ah-ly


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I think poopie's officially a collector.


----------



## donwilwol

poopiekat, are they sorted by knob color?


----------



## 33706

Thanks, guys!
These days I'm into Sheltons, the early ones with the cool cutter height/lateral unit. Got a few on the way, a few in the shop, but so far I haven't seen a #5 Shelton, just 3's and 4's.
Making progress on my de-rusting/restoring/sharpening projects too. 
Todd: Thanks for the heads-up on the 3M burnishing wheels ^. Gotta get me some of those!


----------



## 33706

LOL, Don, well the Handymans are all on the bottom shelf, thanks to you! (in case of a flood, y'know) Well, the 5's are still up high somewhere… Late model Stanleys with the rough cast, painted lever caps next. Those in that cabinet are the weirdo off-brand #3s and 4's, I hadn't thought to sort them by knob color!! I should have spread them out on my workbench, but then I'd screw up the sequence on my Excel spreadsheet! They all mostly seem to need one little thing or another. I got more, some hospital patients awaiting minor surgery or parts on order, too. They live in Tupperware containers…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Someone say Handyman?


----------



## 33706

Great collection, *Smitty*! DonW really soured me on buying any more Handyman tools. If you're old enough to remember when everyone collected S&H Green Stamps, it was the Handyman line that they offered in their catalogs in the late 50s-through the 60s. They even had their own special S&H box!! I imagine this is why some of the ones I have still have that half-assed factory grind. People got them at the redemption center with their leftover stamp books, and gave them to Grampa, who never used them!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^They make me wanna sing some Beach Boys.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I like the red, blue and grey color scheme…

Edit: good insight, PK. I do remember those stamp books. Licked stamps, pulled strips of them across a damp sponge, etc. etc. for Mom so she'd be able to turn them in. Man, that's an 'old memory.'


----------



## 33706

"She's So Fine, my '604….......huh?


----------



## john2005

Well its no family portrait but heres the recent score off the "bay". I put a bid in of 30 on the 12 1/2 thinking no way, even if it is missing one of the brass nuts and the blade. Whatever, mine for 28 big ones. The 12 doesn't have a blade either, but looks like hock has them. The 12 will get restored and become a user, the 12 1/2 will probably reside on a shelf. Its in better condition anyway so a restore isn't really necessary.


----------



## 33706

*Smitty,* If I walk into the shop unannounced, I catch them re-enacting civil war battles on the floor…how's that for *anthropomorphizing?*


----------



## donwilwol

more like Sammy Davis Jr,

The Handy Man can!


----------



## 33706

*john2005*: #12 scraper blades turn up all the time on eBay, used ones, and I think St James Tool in Arizona makes and sells new ones on eBay too. I'm guessing they would fit a 12 1/2 too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That would be cooll to see, PK. My tools, however, are well-behaved. ;-)


----------



## 33706

*DonW:*

Because… in the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is King.


----------



## bandit571

Might have a bunch of jacks









as for Sheltons


----------



## 33706

*Bandit:* This is my latest quarry:









(This pic from Photobucket)


----------



## bandit571

One that I sold as a pair of "parts planes"


----------



## 33706

*Bandit*: Ouch!! Where was I when they sold?


----------



## chrisstef

PK - i think i got one of them. #5 size is what your after?


----------



## john2005

Thanks PK, probably cheaper than the Hocks, and I can't imagine they would be much different quality-wise.


----------



## Pezking7p

When you guys are buying planes off the 'bay, do you need to use a snipe program to win bids? Or do I always need to watch until the last minute to place a winning bid?

Missed out on a nice #3 last night for $20. I went to bed 45 minutes before the auction closed instead of watching .

Also, the 60 1/2 that I found in my garage when I bought my house, the blade looks pretty pitted, so I assume it's not worth trying to save/sharpen? The blade is pretty difficult to keep square as well, so I'm wondering if this plane is even worth trying to use?


----------



## donwilwol

*Pezking7p* I've got a nice #3 for $25, no sniping required. But to answer your question, you can just bid the highest amount you are willing to go and see, or you can use a sniping program like gixen. I've been successful both ways.


----------



## 33706

Chrisstef: PM sent.


----------



## dbray45

Time to ramp up this discussion and put two of the tool makers at odds -

I am looking at both the LN and LV skew planes to buy. They both have their good points. The biggest difference are the styles - LN is a block plane and LV has standard size totes.

Who has them and what can you tell me are their pros and cons?

Thanks in advance -


----------



## bobasaurus

I have the LN skew block plane and it's kind of a pain to adjust. There's no built-in lateral adjustment, and the cuts always want to favor the tip of the iron. I did buy it second hand so maybe the skew has been messed up by the previous owner, but I've tried sharpening more heavily on the tip and still get this problem. The only way I've gotten decent results is to use an adjusting hammer like a wooden plane.


----------



## Tim457

An adjusting hammer is the way they recommend in their videos, Allen.


----------



## bobasaurus

Ah, then I guess I found the right way to adjust it. Still, I find it tricky to use. Getting the point to align up to the outer edge for rabbeting is also tricky. Despite my gripes, I still use it regularly and wouldn't want to be without it when truing up tenons and the like.


----------



## chrisstef

Here she is PK.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

David- I don't have all of them to compare. It seems LV has way more to select from. I've been bummed more than once that LN doesn't have a bigger lineup of joinery planes. It seems like it would depend on what you want to use it for.

I have the LN rabbet block plane that I love, and it looks like Santa is going to bring me a Veritas skew rabbet plane. It looks more useful to me than a skew block plane.

Sorry to go on a tangent, but I wonder which of those companies sells more bench planes? LV is obviously a bigger company with a broader selection….but I'm still curious which company sells more bench planes.


----------



## CampD

Who collects Millers Falls?
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/tls/4227908656.html


----------



## 33706

That's a beauty, chrisstef! Thx for the preview!


----------



## wingate_52

New to me.





Stanley "Museum".


----------



## upchuck

"Without photos it didn't happen." 
Let me tell you all what didn't happen this morning.
I didn't wake up and drive to the Glendale Park and Swap. I didn't stumble up and down the rows for a few hours
on a delightful sunny morning looking for old cheap tools. I didn't find 2 small natural oil stones for $1 nor did I find a handleless James Swan 1 1/2" socket chisel for $3 from one vendor and a $.25 handle from another.
More directly related to this group I did not find most of a Type 11 #6c for $13 and a Craftsman branded block plane that I believe sprung from the loins of the Sargent Tool Co for $5. I may have left the flea market with 25 cents left in my pocket but without pictures it is hard to know.
I've read 20300 posts to this thread so far and I've concluded that you are all nuts.
Can I play too? Please?
much love chuck
I'm not hoarding! Just stocking up before the hoarders get here.


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Poopiekat I would call them planes harem shots rather than family shots!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chuck, thanks for the story that didn't happen and the chuckle here that really did. Awesome inaugural post to the Epic Thread, you're officially allowed to play. And play hard. (easy stef)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tree needs an angel, and a center for said angel. Enter shop scrap and the venerable #65, problem solved.










Merry Christmas to all LJ Buddies!


----------



## upchuck

Thanks you for the welcome Smitty. But I did stick my neck out here earlier about spokeshaves and had some border ruffian accuse me of hording then I was accused of bickering like an ol' married couple and that was just too much for my sensitive nature. After 20300 posts to this thread I get confused about who was who. Was that "(easy stef)" concerning that fellow who posted that photo of the hairy man titties back in the 20000 range? If so then I have my eye out for him and a few others.
You on the other hand are a gentleman with good taste and I thank you for your kind words.
chuck


----------



## theoldfart

Interesting how folks can figure Stef out by reputation alone! Chuck lacking pics also allows plausible deniability where partners and spouses are concerned. ;-)> Welcome to the funny farm.


----------



## CL810

*upchuck* - Just so things are perfectly clear it's important that you understand that the invitation to play is really your commitment papers.

Just sayin….


----------



## donwilwol

welcome chuck. Every once in a while somebody stops in to give us a hard time. Hoarders, collectors, users, all welcome. Even guys like me who are all of the above seem to be able to communicate now and then.


----------



## bandit571

Might have a problem:
Which Jack plane to keep…

A FrankenBailey #5 that can make see-thru shavings on end grain…

A Corsair #C-5 that is set up with an 8" camber.

Both of the above have smooth soles..

A Sargent #414c with a slight camber to the iron ( a late type 4)

and, a Ohio Tool Co. 05c with the iron straight edged.

The C-5 and the 05 are red on the base, the other two are black.

As for a Four square SW 5-1/4…...staying here, sorry…


----------



## JustJoe

I don't understand the question. Did Ohio pass some new law saying that you can only own one Jack Plane? Are you using an old refrigerator box as a workshop so space is really tight? If not, then why can't you keep them all?


----------



## bandit571

Space is VERY small in the Dungeon Shop

I think an old fridge might even be bigger

Seems I have the same "problem" with both the #3s in the shop ( 4 of them) and the #4s ( 4 of them too), and as for block planes….six of them! Hardly any room left for the rest of the group…

Might thin the "herd" a bit….


----------



## JustJoe

Well I can't buy any of them, I blew my budget for the month buying stupid stuff like groceries. But feel free to send the #3s out here. I've got a safe rust-free environment with plenty of room to roam and you can visit them on weekends or holidays if you like.


----------



## LoriF

...block planes….six of them! ......Might thin the "herd" a bit…. 
Aw shucks bandit don't leave us hanging.


----------



## lysdexic

Upchuck said:

"I've read 20300 posts to this thread so far"

and I've concluded that *you* are nuts.


----------



## donwilwol

Who knows Union planes? I bought a Union(?) block. Its marked N0. 65, iron is marked Union and its got what I believe is a union knuckle. Its a wood knob, no adjustable mouth. Its got a Stanley adjuster knob that I know is wrong. Is a Union 65 a knuckle?


----------



## JustJoe

Does it actually say Union on the body?


----------



## donwilwol

Does it actually say Union on the body?

No, its got a pat date of 8-3-97 (which is justus a traut)
and No. 65

that's it on the body


----------



## donwilwol

so that patent is a Stanley patent. http://www.datamp.org/patents/search/advance.php?pn=D27474&id=8690&set=109


----------



## donwilwol

so its a Stanley base, according to leach The first models of this plane don't have an adjustable mouth, then starting around 1905 they do.


----------



## donwilwol

ha, type 1 #65 didn't have a knuckle ether. So I have the start of a type 1 #65, and a start of a union knuckle.


----------



## JustJoe

Sounds like an early stanley frankenplane with a union cutter. 
The only union catalog I've got doesn't show a 65.


----------



## donwilwol

*Joe*, I think its a type 1 Stanley 65 base with a union cutter and knuckle.


----------



## chrisstef

Someone say hairy man boobs?

Chuckles (hopefully its cool i call ya that) how long it take you to read the whole thread?

Id love to see a psychological evaluation of this thread. That would be interesting.


----------



## upchuck

Mr. O Fart-"Plausible Deniability" (what a Nixonian term of art) fortunately hasn't been an issue. All problems get blamed on the cats.
CL810-Check. There be Dragons. Are there informed consent forms to sign?
Don W-Thanks. Your skills are some of the ones I'll try to learn. Although your volume scares me a bit.
lysdexic-Is that an official diagnosis?
chrisstef-I started over a month ago. I read some every night and I move my lips fast. I'm not done yet. Hell, I'm not even caught up to where I started. Some of the posts are quick. Some have insider stuff I've not made much effort to figure out. But the core of it worth the trouble. I wouldn't want to see a pyc evaluation. Or maybe I already gave one. You are all nuts. Chuck, Chuckers, Chuckles, upchuck, woodchuck, chuckwagon, chuckroast, I don't care. You can't offend me with anything smaller than a baseball bat.


----------



## mochoa

This dovetail plane is pretty sweet:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wood-bevel-plane-dovetail-skew-tenon-/321270722031?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4acd3a2def#ht_25wt_1362


----------



## WhoMe

Ok, Chuck, you suck…a type 11 #6c for $13. 
Oh wait, that didn't happen.. sorry, I take it back..
Some people have great luck. Btw, come on in, the water is fine….


----------



## theoldfart

For you Chuck:
"nattering nabobs of negativism" and " hopeless, hysterical hypochondriacs of history"


----------



## john2005

I'm not hoarding! Just stocking up before the hoarders get here.

C'mon in Chucky, makin me laugh already.

^yeah, and that!


----------



## WhoMe

Anyone looking for a #51 Chute board plane. BIN price is $435. It has a bit of pitting though.


----------



## bobasaurus

Rare to see one of those, even on ebay. For that price though I wonder why not just get the LN? The original is more collectible I guess.


----------



## jordanp

Hey Don,

I will take that #3 if you still have it around the first of the year.
You don't have to hold it for me but if you still have it around that time I would love to snag it.


----------



## CL810

How much upchuck could a woodchuck chuck if Chuckers chuckled chuckroast on a chuckwagon?


----------



## chrisstef

A whole chuck load ^


----------



## theoldfart

Aw chuck it!


----------



## TerryDowning

Chuck, only 16000 more posts to read to be "all caught up. If you're truly nuts, you'll do it. DAMHIKT.

Welcome to the looney bin known as the "Epic Thread"


----------



## bobasaurus

I just won this little kanna off ebay:










Looks like it will take good shavings:










http://www.ebay.com/itm/used-Japanese-WOOD-BLOCK-PLANE-Kanna-carpenters-tools-/131063454564?ssPageName=ADME%3AL%3AOC%3AUS%3A3160&nma=true&si=GzsCAgpHcgdSToM3hdX%252BosgHI8E%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

It was kind of by accident… just placed a small bid over the current and wasn't really expecting to win. I'm excited to try this thing… never used a Japanese plane before. As it's shipping from Japan, I might have to tweak the fit of the blade as the wood acclimates.


----------



## planepassion

I like the artwork on your new Japanese plane Allen. Good point on the acclimation. It's much drier here for us Coloradoans, whilst Japan and the UK (when you win ebay bids across the pond) are more humid.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's cool Allen. I think it would be fun to fiddle around with one of those too.


----------



## bobasaurus

It should be fun to tinker with. I may have to file or shim the bed to get it fitting right in this dry climate. Mafe has a good blog on the process on LJ somewhere. I'm not sure how the chipbreakers work on these things either. It will be a journey of discovery.


----------



## WhoMe

I have seen 2 different #45s in good shape with a fair amount of cutters go for less than $135 each. And from what I can tell a pretty much complete #55 with the 4 boxes of cutters that needed a good clean up go for $155. From what I have seen lately on ebay, those seem like good deals. 
Or am I just nuts. (probably so)
If they are deals, with my luck, when I have money to spend on them, they will not be deals any more.


----------



## wingate_52

Veritas Miniature Low Angle Block Planes are going cheap at Axminster power tools in the U.K. Anyone have an opinion. I build acoustic instruments and it could be useful, despite having some larger QS and record blockplanes.


----------



## upchuck

WhoMe-
"...most of a Type 11 #6c." It has issues. I'm trying to figure out how to display photos on LJ's so maybe in a day or so you'll go from "You suck" to "You're a fool".
The issues: 1) Beech tall knob, 2) Broken rosewood tote and with top horn 80% missing, 3) Mismatched brass on knob and tote (one waisted, one not), 4) Stanley PAT. AP'L. 19,92 iron, not V logo, 5) Brass depth adjusting nut won't remove because the stud has the last couple of threads crossed, 6) Both frog adjusting screws are frozen in place, and 7) the lateral adjuster lever is missing except for the pin.

1) to 6) don't worry me a bit. I have the parts and pieces to repair all of those. 1) I have a spare low knob that I have started to sand down after gluing and rough rasping into shape. 2) I may have enough rosewood to replace the horn but I may need to glue up a couple of pieces to make a big enough scrap to shape. 3) I have extra parts for a correct knob bolt and nut, 4) I'm not worried about the correct iron for this plane. This one looks like it will work just fine and is in better shape than many I've recovered. 5) I think I can needle file the stud enough to remove the nut and I like the larger diameter nuts anyway. 6) I think that derusting (vinegar for this bottom feeder but I'd like to try urine as was suggested many thousands of posts ago on this thread just because of the uber bottom feeder bonus points) then a long soak in penetrating oil should take care of the stuck screws. But I have snapped off rusted fasteners in sole castings before, broken off easy outs and threw the casting in the trash. But THANKS to Don W I know that I can now use a ruined sole for a drilling jig for the front tote screw.

7) worries me a little. I have a lateral adjuster to replace the missing one. I guess I'll Dremel grind the pin down and then hammer in the replacement. I have a couple of questions about doing that and I guess Mr. (or is it Ms. or Mrs.? I'm not real clear on this person's gender. No offense is intended.) Al Bertha is the expert on this procedure. Questions: #1 Should I use my 8 or my 12 pound sledge hammer? #2 How much of a running start did you use to swing your sledge at that #8 frog you repaired? Maybe he has photos he can share again so I don't have to review 25000 posts?

So time will tell if it was a gloat or a bust. I'll keep you informed.

chuck


----------



## dbray45

Jury is done, after careful consideration, the Lee Valley skew rabbet planes won over the Lie Neilsen skew block planes. I did not get their new blades, that will be next year some time but I did get the longer bars.

Many thanks for the input and recommendations.


----------



## lysdexic

David, I've been happy with mine.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That floor looks hard. (easy, Stef)


----------



## dbray45

lysdexic - We will see how they do - thanks


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, but standing there gets a little softer with every stroke. (easy, Stef).


----------



## jordanp

I'm going to call "Hand Plane Protective Services" and have that plane relocated to a foster parent Stef!


----------



## Dcase

Last night I was watching the movie "Se7en" with Brad Pitt and Morgan Freeman.. The movie is from early/mid 90's… Anyway at about 1:16 min into the movie there is a scene where Pitt and Freeman are searching the suspects appt and as they are looking around they see this










I paused the movie and took a pic with my phone so it is not the greatest pic.. They show this tool chest for a good 4 seconds or so.. It has nothing to do with the story, it is not mentioned at all in the story, it is just simply there for the sake of being there.. It got a reaction out of me though.. I was like WOW I quickly rewinded the movie and paused it to see all the neat tools that were in the box..

Anyway.. A long while back on here we were talking about planes or other old tools that show up in movies or tv shows.. This one has got to be the best one I have seen yet… Some nice trans planes, spoke shaves, measuring tools, chisels.. Lots of goodies..

BTW the movie Se7en is pretty good movie..


----------



## Mosquito

Se7en is a good movie. I last watched that one well before I got into planes, so I didn't even notice. Nice catch!


----------



## TerryDowning

You may be a plane/handtool/toolbox/workbench…. addict!!!

I love it. Now I need to see if that movie as available on demand (or netflix or amazon)


----------



## shampeon

Woodworking is my passion. Serial killing is just a job.


----------



## Dcase

It was hard to miss the scene cuz like I said they focus on the tools for a good 4 or 5 seconds… And the scene is 1 hour and 16 min into the movie not 1 min and 16 sec….

I am curious why they were chosen to be used in the movie since they do not have anything to do with the story.. Maybe someone working on the film was a collector and wanted to get his collection in the movie? Either way its cool to see that stuff and know what it is..


----------



## donwilwol

Anyone happen to have a type 7 2" iron and chip breaker in decent shape they would be willing to part with?

(its the logo with STANLEY in block and one patent under it.)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Finally got my LV cyber monday gift card. Put a big order in…..and of course the plane I want is now back-ordered. Told ya my luck with LV stinks. 
Allen must have bought the last one. I blame him;-)


----------



## JustplaneJeff

Merry Christmas to all Lumberjocks


----------



## DonBroussard

Back atcha, Jeff! Clever, clever. I spy about 84 planes (plus or minus 2). Nice setup and family picture-maybe more like a reunion.


----------



## Mosquito

lol awesome Jeff!


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my! Is it possible to impressed and concerned at the same time?


----------



## DanKrager

Forgot to take the meds again, Jeff? I'm glad you had enough to spell it all out, no abbreviations! Any leftover?

Cute idea! But it's hard to do with five planes! SO…

Merry Christmas, everyone!
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Wednesday Niight Pic (oh, very nice Greeting, Jeff!):










The #5 1/2 got a workout for the first time in a long time…


----------



## lysdexic

Dan, cool Hollywood woodworking reference. I am surprised no one has mentioned the Breaking Bad reference. Maybe they have here on LJs and I missed it.

One of the last scenes in the series at Jesse Pinkman's darkest, most hopeless moments he reminisces about a time when he built a box. A time that was simple, wholesome and good. Using only hand tools.


----------



## WhoMe

I say it's photoshop… just kidding Jeff.
That is pretty awesome but how do you move around your shop with all those planes on the floor like that??


----------



## terryR

Jeff, that is plane awesome! But, like Shane, I'm slightly concerned. LOL

BigRed, hope you didn't find the LV shooter on backorder…I was going to order one today. But, that sure seems like the right tool at the right price, so I bet they are backorder for months!


----------



## JayT

Thanks, Jeff. I showed that to my wife and she now agrees that *I* do not have a plane collecting problem. That should allow me to buy a few more with no issues ;-)

Oh, and Merry Christmas to you and all the other hopelessly insane that haunt this thread, as well.


----------



## jordanp

I finished reading this thread a couple of days ago..
Do i get an award?


----------



## CFrye

Jordan I think you get a label, not an award…


----------



## jordanp

Dang, that's not what I was going for Candy.


----------



## CL810

And in for the win….Candy!!

but you did forget…. "bless your heart"


----------



## JayT

Candy with a late entry for comeback of the year-we may have a winner!


----------



## Mosquito

lol Candy that made me chuckle

I did the same about 2 years ago, much smaller undertaking at that time lol


----------



## jordanp

I thought i would feel more accomplished after reading this thread in it's entirety…
But it just kinda makes you feel confused and empty. Hehehe


----------



## chrisstef

Jordan - you get the 2 thumbs up award!


----------



## jordanp

-Lowers head- (sigh)


----------



## bobasaurus

Sorry Red, I might well have gotten the last one. It (a veritas right-hand edging plane) arrived a few days ago, but it's been too cold in my garage to test. Should be warmer this weekend, so I'll sharpen it up and make some shavings. I'm not even sure if it's a factory second… usually the boxes have a sticker marking them as such, but mine had none and it looks flawless.

I was excited when I saw Jesse hand planing wood in the Breaking Bad finale. There's also some woodworking in Parks and Recreation occasionally… saw a veritas block plane on there last episode.


----------



## Dcase

I have not watched Breaking Bad yet but I plan on watching the series.. So I will look forward to seeing that woodworking scene..

Jeff - That has got to be the coolest thing I have seen in a long time.. I love it..


----------



## BTimmons

Wow. My current plane collection would be just enough to make the first "M".


----------



## CFrye

The "Bless your heart" comment has been directed at me on Facebook recently for posting my slip-on-the-ice-and-face-plant-on-concrete-shop-floor incident yesterday. It's kind of a sore spot(along with my face)! LOL
Frozen peas anyone? 
Jeff that plane message is truly card worthy.


----------



## BustedClock

I hate you Jeff! The only way to get back into my good graces is to send me any one of the five planes on the bottom of the oval…


----------



## TerryDowning

I finished reading this thread a couple of days ago..
Do i get an award?

Just the dogged determination to hang in there with a bunch of "interesting" poeple

I thought i would feel more accomplished after reading this thread in it's entirety…
But it just kinda makes you feel confused and empty. Hehehe

Now I know you're part of the crowd!!

To paraphrase Andy's (Brit) Wife
Jordan, you're as sad as the rest of us now.


----------



## planepassion

Dan, be sure to send the kids off for a weekend at Grandpas and lay in a stash of vittles and beer, cuz once you start watching Breaking Bad, you'll consume each episode with the abandon of the meth addicts depicted therein. Invite the wife to join you too. That kind of trip is more fun with someone to talk with about it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brad, of the passion described in digesting episodes of Breaking Bad, I must say You Ain't Wrong…


----------



## lysdexic

^ exactly right. At the end of each episode my wife and I would look at each and say "one more." Personally, I was relieved that it was over. It wore me out.


----------



## JustplaneJeff

Some of the family didn't make the Christmas card so I'll show more of the family while they are out


----------



## lysdexic

OMG!


----------



## Mosquito

That is quite the extended family!

-

At the end of each episode my wife and I would look at each and say "one more."
That's how Emilie and I watched a series called "Glades" on netflix… we'd usually end up watching 3-4 at a time. Same thing with Gilligan's Island (She hadn't seen more than a handful of those!)


----------



## LoriF

*Justplanejeff* Aw, That ain't right!!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Wow that's…wow.


----------



## john2005

good grief Jeff, thats alotta planes. A whole lotta!


----------



## WhoMe

Candy, hopefully you have a speedy recovery.

Jeff, from the looks of things, you could use one plane every other day and have some left over in one year's time. 
And i know my count is off, that picture contains probably more than 180 planes. 
That is just a lot of planes.


----------



## j1212t

Recieved these as a gift from my grandad yesterday. Two handmade planes by my great-grandad who was an extremely gifted woodworker. I spent a lot of time yesterday just looking at them, they were most probably made in the beginning of the 1900's so around 1910-1920 and I am too humbled to even use them at the moment. Just looking at them from afar and learn all I can about handplaning before I even take one pass with them. Off to buy 1000 and 8000 wetstones and practicing sharpening my other planes.

I don't know how to even tune them yet, I know that for the large on there is a diamond shape wedge in the front there I am supposed to tap to do something… but i did not dare yet. Anyone have any experience with these kind of planes?


----------



## CampD

Jeff! that work bench is bigger than my shop!


----------



## waho6o9

Wango Tango Foxtrot Jeff, you rock Bro.

Incredible.


----------



## lysdexic

Jeff, I can just imagine how long your sharpening sessions are :^)

Jake, those planes are wonderful wooden planes you have there. I have delved into wooden planes yet. Many here have and I am sure they will chime in.


----------



## bobasaurus

Jake, most wooden planes have wedges like you describe. After sharpening the blade, try setting up the plane as follows (though note that I'm not an expert): set the plane on a flat surface, place the blade on the bed (bevel down, most likely) so it also contacts the flat surface lightly, push in the wedge, and tap the wedge a few times with a small hammer/mallet. Take a few test strokes. Tap either side of the blade for lateral adjustment, the center of the blade to increase depth, and the back or toe of the plane to decrease depth (but be sure to tap the wedge again after decreasing depth). Eventually you get the hang of these adjustments.

As for sharpening advice, I like waterstones and freehand microbevel sharpening. Try to get at least 8k as your highest grit (I like 16k more though, and you can even go higher for many $).


----------



## DaddyZ

With Christmas Coming let's all get a Updated Family shot(s) Posted if we can. I will grab a pic(s) this weekend & post on Monday. I am sure we have all added to our sickness this year. Something to be proud of !!!!!

To All - Believers or Not - Happy Holidays !!!!!


----------



## WayneC

Glad you are ok Candy. Ice can be really dangerous. I had a fall after some freezing rain that almost killed me two years ago.

Jake, you will need to find an "adjusting hammer" made from wood or brass. They make nice projects if you have the time.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pat- maybe we should wait til after Christmas….to see if the families have grown;-)

Hand plane lovers….if you haven't seen this video, it is worth your time:

The Making of the Lie Nielsen no. 51R

It strikes a personal chord for me. 1) I have a love affair with Lie Nielsen tools. 2) My father was a foundry worker/toolmaker who passed while my mom was pregnant with me. It was cool to see what he did for a living.

Anyway, I love that video. I can see how the process would be expensive. Made in America is so worth it though.


----------



## TerryDowning

Thanks for that Red.

I've never doubted the value of a LN Plane. (I just can't afford one)


----------



## CL810

I enjoyed that video as well Red, thanks.


----------



## theoldfart

Just waiting for a package from the Great Patrick of Ashby, hopefully next week. Getting started back up on the bench build, so sharpening marathon Sunday since its going to be bad weather.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for sharing that, Red.

The video was great, too, I could watch that all day! I'm pretty sure I was a toolmaker in a previous life…


----------



## Airframer

Hmm.. updated family shot? Best I can do.. they are all in there somewhere lol…


----------



## DanKrager

Eric, that's a Cl810 style family shot….
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Terry- I could see you being a toolmaker. I could watch that video over and over. Makes me want to make a pilgrimage out east. Visit a couple LJs, brass city, and LN.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Whome. Just inside the door where I fell is a sign that reads "I didn't fall, the floor just needed a hug".
I think of that sign when I see your sig line.
Jake, it's a special thing to know a tools history. Even better if that history is one you share.
Goodness Wayne! Glad you're still around. Any lasting effects from your fall?
Very interesting video Red. I love to see how things are made.


----------



## 33706

Wow, that's a great family pic, *Jeff!*


----------



## terryR

Nice bench shot, Eric! Lotta work going on there!

Hey, Red, let's go to Australia and visit Chris Vesper for the cold Holidays. 










Well, my LN family just doubled in size…if everything I ordered is in stock! LOL. 62, 66, 95 (right handed), 112, and a 271 with additional irons.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well you dirty dog! You can't stop with one LN can ya. They grab hold of ya. I'll be interested to hear how you like some of those as they're on my wish list. I'm hoping Santa might bring me a LN no. 3. We'll see.

I'm down for Australia. Did you read that great article about Vesper recently? Think it was in pop. woodworking. Eccentric fellow. It would be a trip to watch him work….and see a kangaroo.

Last note about that video. How cool would it be to have a video that showed a Stanley hand plane plant back in the 20's or 30's? I would love that.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, you win the lottery? LN$$$$$$


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nah, he's just got a sugar mama….lol


----------



## terryR

No lottery, just a big check from the in-laws! 

I had to decide between a new MacBook or a long list of hand tools…took about 3 minutes to decide.

Plane porn coming…I promise…

Edit…Oh yeah, I read the article about Chris. Would love to pattern the next 15 years of my life after him! What's that, honey? Yes, I'm almost finished with the pig trough.

LOL


----------



## theoldfart

Tough choice Terry, love my MacBook but I'm biased. My son is a computer scientist at Apple.


----------



## Pezking7p

Very cool LN video. I wish I had enough time in my life to learn how to do all that (and all the other things I don't know how to do!).

Well, I've decided to put my toe in the water. I bought a No. 4 (I think it's a type 15?) off the 'bay. Everything looks good on it but the iron has been badly mistreated, and on top of that the bevel is ground convex (edited)! So I'm sitting here trying to sort out that mess so I can make some shavings.

I also tried to restore a 60 1/2 that I found in my shop when I bought my house (tried being the operative word). It soaked for 2 days in a rust bath and I spent about an hour with wire brushes and a green scrubby pad. It's in OK shape but the blade is very badly pitted.

Still trying to figure out what to do with these and how to use them.

Here's the cute couple.









I can't believe they did this to the blade…









Pitting on the 60 1/2 blade won't allow me to get a good edge, but it still cuts OK


----------



## bobasaurus

There's nothing wrong with concave bevels. In fact they help significantly when freehand sharpening, as the two raised sides act as a starting point for feeling the angle. I grind most of my blades concave before sharpening.


----------



## Pezking7p

Whoops! I meant convex. It's going to be a pain to grind flat (I don't have a grinder).


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- Without a grinder, I would recommend some 80-100 grit adhesive back sandpaper. Like this.









But if your like me, you'll eventually get sick of messing with old irons, and drop $35 for a hock.

Now I'm on the hunt for an investor…...so *Terry* can't start his toolmaking bidness;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This is the hollow grind Allen is speaking of, and I'm an advocate as well. Save a lot of time sharpening. With a hollow grind, I'm able to sharpen freehand. 









Pez is "testing the water." We've got another one boys. Hook, line, and sinker;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Red, maybe we could send random LJ's a dull plane and sharpening instructions, kind of like watching cats and a ball of string.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Pez, would a few degree back bevel on that 60 1/2 blade help get you to a good edge?


----------



## Pezking7p

Ain't got no fancy grinders or jigs. Gotta make do with some ROS paper and a broken piece of glass.

Fiance: "Whatcha doing?" 
Pez: "Nothin'. Just playing with this broken glass I found in the yard"


----------



## Pezking7p

Mr. Assassin, I considered a back bevel. It would certainly help! This being my first time sharpening and/or using a plane, I opted against it. I'll give it a shot here when I'm done with the No. 4.

Going to be a while on this No. 4….I keep posting instead of sharpening.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - putting a bavk bevel on a low angle will change the geometry of the cutting edge in my opinion (basically from things ive read). Id suggest using tge "ruler trick" to minimize the back bevel to a fraction of a degree. Find the thinnest ruler youve got in your shop / house, lay the ruler on top of your sandpaper as far away from the cutting edge as you can. Abrade away as usual. This effectively gives you a tiny back bevel and only flattens the edge closest to the cutting edge. Eliminating a bunch of material you would otherwise be removing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The infamous ruler trick….dum, dum, dum… Here's a good sharpening video that demonstrates.


----------



## terryR

+1 to using 80 grit sandpaper to place a bevel on an iron. I usually glue the paper to a new piece of mdf…cannot believe Red uses the jointer! I've sure thought of it, though! 

Just got a chance today to try out the new 120 grit DMT…awesome. Very fast stock removal. Used it to sharpen a Borg awl…no irons were harmed today.


----------



## theoldfart

Glass works really well, I picked up a piece of 1/2" float glass 'bout 20" x 30". Lets me have three or four grits out at once. Then on to the stones.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's how I used to roll before I had a slow speed grinder. I'm all about the hollow grind now.









-
-
Terry, here's a great pdf article about how Tom Lie-Nielsen got his start as a toolmaker. Took a lot of years.

https://www.lie-nielsen.com/content/documents/instructions/poetry.pdf

Caution: He calls us woodworkers "notorious cheapskates"....lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Sunday Morning pic.


----------



## donwilwol

finally a #407, type 2 at a reasonable price.










Once here I'll add to the Sargent family photo


----------



## terryR

Don, congrats on the little 407…looks in great shape for 110+ years old.

Are all those in your cabinet type 1's and 2's? Love the Auto-Sets on the bottom shelf…


----------



## donwilwol

*Terry*
Are all those in your cabinet type 1's and 2's

Not even close. I only have 1 type 1. They are rare. My goal is to have a complete set of the 400 series type 3 or earlier. So basically anything with a twisted lat. The only 400 series I don't have yet is a 424, but a few are type 4 or newer.

There is also a #7 and a #15 in there.

There are also a few my wife is hold until xmas


----------



## theoldfart

These may bare watching if you like this sort of thing Pre depth stop. look to be in good shape, I like the set I have.


----------



## WhoMe

Of, I would be suprised if that set ends up going for less than $125-130.
I have one of those with the depth stop and trying to find an affordable match is quite the challenge.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Looking fine, Don. Congrats on the #407!


----------



## chrisstef

No hammer thread. Wtf. Buddy of mine scored this for me. Brass head hammer marked ST 39 on the shaft. Weighty lil thang.


----------



## theoldfart

How's the balance and swing?


----------



## shampeon

By Thor's Hammer, you are wrong.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27991


----------



## chrisstef

Well ill be damned Shamp. Thanks fella.

OF - hadnt hit nothin with it besides my palm. Packs a punch with a flick though.


----------



## WhoMe

Anyone here have and use a #130? Im wondering if it useful? More interested in the bullnose side as I have a 18 and a 65.
Just curious.

And on the 45 front, how many use the cam depth stop?


----------



## donwilwol

Hammer thread, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27991

I have a couple #130s. I don't believe I've ever found a use for one, other than they look cool. They definitely are not worth what they typically go for.


----------



## DaddyZ

Family Pics before Christmas all at home in the House Staying Warm










The Block Heads 









The Metal Heads









The Woodys


----------



## dbray45

Don - great score on the 407. Let me know if you every want a 407 type 1. I still have mine - the only plane that I have retired from service (replaced it with a LN bronze #2).


----------



## donwilwol

David, I think about your type 1 from time to time. Maybe someday when I win the big one.


----------



## dbray45

You know where to find me - if you win the big one, the price may go up-chuckle.


----------



## WhoMe

Don, thanks. I know I would have limited use for one at best but I was curious from someone who has and used one. Your input helped. Ill just watch what it goes for now. Other things on the wish list much more important and needed anyway.


----------



## Airframer

Pretty good deal here on a #55.. only a few mins left if anyone is in the market (I would be but budget says no  )

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-STANLEY-No-55-UNIVERSAL-COMBINATION-PLANE-CARPENTER-WOODWORKING-TOOL-USA-/370959231697?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item565ee4aad1


----------



## NinjaAssassin

RE: Backbevel - that's a block plane iron Pez has there. They're bevel-up (as opposed to bevel down planes like the Stanley #5's and what not) so a back bevel won't change the cutting geometry. It'll just create a slight relief which, as far as I can tell, shouldn't produce any discernible difference compared to a blade without a back bevel. I'm no expert, though - many of you know I'm brandy new to this. This is just what I've read in trying to learn these dagblasted hand planes you kids use today along with your rock and roll music.


----------



## Mosquito

seems to be missing a fence… but that's stupidly tempting


----------



## Pezking7p

So I got my new #4 blade to look like a mirror on both sides, it cuts pretty well on pine, but it's really hard to push on maple. How hard is it supposed to be to cut with this? I really have nothing to compare to. I have a feeling that even though the faces are mirrored, the edge may be someone ragged. Is this possible?

PS, you guys are great.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's possible to have mirrored faces, and yet not have a truly sharp edge. I can strop a dull iron and make it look shiny…but it's still dull. 
Does it seem razor sharp? I test on my thumbnail. Others use end grain etc.

btw, here's my favorite online sharpening tutorial: http://antiquetools.com/sharp/


----------



## ShaneA

Getting the irons sharp was the biggest hurdle to me when I got started. Planing pine and poplar is one thing. Planing maple and other hard woods is something completely different. The edge should be able to shave the hair off your arm in one easy, pain free pass. Once you have seen sharp, and used it, you will know. Lots of ways to get there. Work on and master one of the many methods.

Seems like it is one these guy's tag lines…somethings to the effect of nothing like the sound of a well tuned plane.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well said Shane.


----------



## fumehappy

Not sure if it's a shallow gutter, a really big round, or a jack, but this sucker is Cuban mahogany! Sadly no legible maker, Moulson brothers iron


















.


----------



## fumehappy

Pezking, If your back isn't flat all the way to the edge you can have mirrors without a good edge. Also if the maple isn't wet take lighter cuts. Check your lever cap to make sure everything is tight. Gl!


----------



## upchuck

Pezking7p,

At some point it will click. From Rex Mill: "Learning to plane involves three separate processes: sharpening, fettling and planing. Each of the three has to be at a certain level or you will have trouble with the other two. Unfortunately, this is a situation where small improvements in any of the three will have no apparent effect until you get close with all three, at which point ANY small improvement is immediately noticeable."

That's the point where it "clicked" for me. I was a drunken ape making plane-like motions before that.

Good luck and persevere.

chuck


----------



## chrisstef

That's the point where it "clicked" for me. I was a drunken ape making plane-like motions before that.

That's sig worthy Chuckles. I can relate, as im basically nothing more than a drunk monkey.


----------



## CampD

Random pic, chamfering a piece of Oak.










Really looking for a 45


----------



## theoldfart

Doug, I think a 55 would make a better chamfer than a 45. 55 has the angled fence.


----------



## WhoMe

Aarrrggggg, im lusting for a 45. Problem is, I don't have any projects up coming that would need one, shouldn't spend the money and really don't have the mad money for one right now. How do I stop this…. heeellllp…. I need that multi-step program..


----------



## JustJoe

*I need that multi-step program*

Are you sure you can afford it? This is the 12-step program to avoid buying a #45.

1. Buy a few cheap hollow/rounds to get you through lunch, $50
2. Pick up a #66 beader with full set of cutters on eBay to get you to the weekend. $120.
3. Drop another $40 on a #50 so you'll have something to plow with "someday".
4. Shell out $110 for a #46 because you hear it cuts better than the #50.
5. Spend an entire weekend searching in antique stores for a moving fillester, don't find one.
6. Settle for a $50 overpriced skewed rabbet, but it's 2" wide so you think maybe you can do something with it.
7. Schedule the annual holiday to coincide with the Brimfield shows. Spend a hectic week running from table to table in search of a usable sash plane, don't find one.
8. You find a Sash Plane. Yea! MJD is selling it. $500 and price is non-negotiable. 
9. Decide that maybe this spring you'll redo the flooring by hand. Spend $200 on want-ads for a matching pair of tongue and groove planes.
10. Realize you need something to slice veneer and other thin pieces with, so you start dropping hints and leaving Lee Valley catalogs laying around with little tabs of paper bookmarking the knife section.
11. The wife, kids, neighbors, boss all take pity on you and chip in for a vintage #45 complete with box, screwdriver and original instruction sheets.
12. You realize it's a type 12. All your other planes are a type 11. This just won't do….


----------



## 33706

*Just Joe*: As opposed to drug programs, the Stanley #45 is *'seven planes in one'*.
I've never heard of any drug that is known as *'seven psychoactive chemicals in one'*…...


----------



## lysdexic

I think you gentlemen will enjoy this article in Garden and Gun


----------



## WhoMe

Joe, that made me laugh. Although I can probably skip 4 of those steps since I already have a couple of the planes mentioned.I would still be in trouble. Including looking at several 46's and 50's. 
Maybe I'll skip buying a couple other things, like Christmas presents for the wife and parents to save some money to get one….


----------



## WhoMe

Lys, that was a cool article, too bad they didn't have more pictures of his collection.


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, Mike's right, the pics of that collection would be fantastic.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I dont know if this site has ever been shared before (not gonna read 37000 replies) but just found this site supertool.com It has like every stanley plane you can imagine. You have to click on Patricks blood and gore :\ oddly enough


----------



## jordanp

That might have been shared on here once or twice..


----------



## WhoMe

Bet it's closer to a hundred… ;-)

Vertigo, yea, the B+G site is the standard reference when it comes to learning about Stanley planes. Then there are the various type studies..

Oh and unless you want to be committed, don't bother reading all 37k+ posts.
I think someone did that recently and they will never be normal again..


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

LOL Mike. Who said I was normal in the first place


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Vertigo, welcome. I'm thinking you'll do just fine in the Epic Thread environment.

Enjoy your first hundred reads of B&G. The second hundred is when it all starts to sink in, however.


----------



## dbray45

The 4th hundred to the 20 thousand or so are for effect - a lot of fun reading.


----------



## jordanp

That was me I just finished all 37k
I'm not right in the head anymore according to statistics now.


----------



## TerryDowning

and then you realize you have parts of B&G memorized and have it to read it again to confirm you memorization.

There only 30,000 or so posts when I first found this thread. 37K is doable, Go for it Vertigo, you can do it!!

WhoMe I got a 45 for Christmas with the original metal box, Instruction sheet, screw driver, all the cutters, both sizes of rods, cam rest and an extra spur. fortunately for me I'm not a type snob.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Beautiful setup terry. I'll check back in next year after I finish all the posts. Crap…... I'm gonna need ALOT of coffee


----------



## WhoMe

Vertigo, I always assume normal until proven otherwise..lol
Terry, nice 45. In my case, I have been looking at ones that are mostly complete - all main body parts, most cutters, all spurs/nickers and at least the long rods. Type doesn'treally matter other than having the notched cutters.


----------



## CL810

…fortunately for me I'm not a type snob

Terry I think you have your sig line now!


----------



## Mosquito

Only 10,380 posts when I read through it the first time:
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/396141
(yes, I just went and looked it up)

That was also, coincidentally, the day that the lease started on my apartment, which also fueled the handtool fire.








Wait, not like that!

Would ya look at me now…


----------



## chrisstef

Now I might have to go back and see where and when I jumped into the foray. It was really a watershed moment for me. (sniffle, tear)


----------



## Mosquito

FYI, I looked it up by looking at my "Activity" from my home page, found the first time I posted in the thread, found the "days ago", then viewed all replies of this thread, jumping through pages until I found that day, and went from there.

(you can use the URL to make bigger jumps by changing the last number: http://lumberjocks.com/replies/on/1348188/page/208)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think it was around 1,750 or so for me. Looked it up once.

The thread was one I watched and lurked on for quite a while when it first came up. Then I stopped watching. When the damned thing refused to die, I jumped in for good.

Al's Great Gift, I call it. Greater than this one, even:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mosquito

Stef → #1906 http://lumberjocks.com/replies/310444


----------



## ShaneA

Dang Mos, impressive searching/deductive powers.I think I jumped in at the 3,000…the world was a different place then. I enjoy following along, because I really have nothing of substance to add.


----------



## chrisstef

Sheesh Mos, youre some kinda wizard. So ive been around for 29,00(ish) posts. I am as sad as the rest of you. Bless my heart. Bury me with heft and hubris. Anyone know how to peen the lat of a #8 frog?

We need a memories thread lol.

My first post asked how the group felt about trannies. Go figure.


----------



## DaddyZ

My First Post #354 on this thread I have been reading from the Start…


----------



## Airframer

I came in 305 days ago on post #27538 I too was asking about trannies.. whats up with that?


----------



## chrisstef

We probably don't wanna delve into the reasons why both you and I inquired about trannies in our first posts. Testing the waters id presume


----------



## Airframer

This discussion had me looking back at some pics from this time last year.. I had just finished moving my "shop" from the kids prospective bedroom to the garage. No woodworking being done yet just guitar effect pedals getting built.










I love the one lonely clamp there lol.. oh how things change.


----------



## jordanp

I wasn't even involved in woodworking then Pat..


----------



## Airframer

Good point Stef.. best leave that up to Tony…


----------



## Airframer

I think we broke the Internets again..


----------



## jordanp

Thought you guys might like to see this..
It is my Great Great Grandfather John Wesley Garrett building a house here in Texas in 1910
Using a Hand Plane and some other hand tools


----------



## Ripthorn

I bet Don can correctly identify both the plane and the hand saw 

Edit: and that great great granddaddy's got a great 3 finger grip going on there.


----------



## CL810

Way cool Jordan!

I came in at #20,920. I may be a newbie still, but this thread has been an eduction on many, many levels. Some levels I visit a therapist for.


----------



## jordanp

With my limited knowledge it looks like he is jointing a board with a Stanley #5 or #6


----------



## theoldfart

Jordan, probably pre lateral


----------



## JayT

I jumped in at #14,624, started following the thread a few hundred posts before that.

Very cool pic, Jordan.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Very cool Jordan.

I don't know when I started. I just know I can't go back.


----------



## Airframer

Hey Red- It looks like the 2 of us first replied on the thread the same day! We are like practically related now! 

305 days ago Post #27559 http://lumberjocks.com/replies/588871

Sadly you were NOT asking about trannies…


----------



## Mosquito

"memories" like when Mauricio blew up the thread when we were playing with HTML table tags… I laughed quite hard at that one lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hah!~ I remember that one. So weird…


----------



## bobasaurus

Just came across this while putting off work:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Recreated-NORRIS-A1-17-5-inch-Walnut-INFILL-JACK-PLANE-/261352488472?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd9d27e18

That's a sweet norris-style plane by Gerd Fritsche… too pricy for me though.


----------



## CampD

I've been lurking on and off on this thread since it started, resisted the sickness!
Didn't join in till I found my Grand dads planes I had buried in the back room.
Now I'm rust hunting and always on the lookout for parts, other words I'm infected.
On the look out for a 45 now but the cheapskate in me can't pay the ebay prices for a complete one.


----------



## bandit571

Here's a thought…

Instead of one jack plane with several different style irons

Why not just have a few jacks, each with a different style of iron?

Let's see: Zero camber ( check) just the corners rounded over( Check) slightly cambered ( check) and a full ala The Schwarz 8" camber ( check)

They are on: FrankenBailey #5, Ohio Tool Co. #05c, Sargent #414c, and a Corsair #C-5.

Two have groovy bottoms and two do not.

Choices…..choices….

Two are the normal Black & Chrome, two are Scarlet & Chrome. Sorry, no bronze available in the Dungeon Shop…


----------



## terryR

Looks like I joined the Epic Thread with post #13,345…right after Al finished his yo-yo…

As Red says…there's no going back.

Current iPad desktop…


----------



## WayneC

I was a bit slow. I was not in till post #49.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yep. Too late. Psyche has been altered. Brain circuitry rewired. No going back.

Gotta go. Home for the holidays with Celine Dion is on at 7.


----------



## theoldfart

:0(> enjoy, I guess!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol. My idea of torture would be locked in a room and forced to listen to Celine Dion and Shania Twain.


----------



## theoldfart

Think better to listen than to have them both there few real!


----------



## TechRedneck

Well you all made me go back and look at my first post.

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/on/1348188/page/32

873 days ago, I was following the post and just purchased my first set of old iron at a local antique store. I had no idea what I was doing and asked for some advice. Brought back memories, Dan and Wayne and Mads, SaddleTramp and even Philip Marcou. I know Al pops in every so often, I have to contact him to see what he has been up to. We always wanted to meet up but both our jobs kept us from doing so. I assume he is still in Charleston WV.

This thread has to have broken some sort of record. I remember thinking it was a big deal to hit 2000 posts, then 5000 and people just stopped watching the count after 15,000.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Wait a minute! You wouldn't want to be locked up with shania twain? Celine dion…..agreed!!! Wish She went down on the titanic. But sweet sweet Shania. I have to say, lock me up anytime


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ohh…she's a hottie. But even hearing that boww-wahh-wooowwWW intro to "any man uh mine" makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up. Awful music.

Here's what I want for Christmas if any of you get a chance to pick one up.


----------



## Mosquito

this is all the closer I can get you Red









(A Brese Iron)


----------



## jordanp

Here is another picture of great great grandpa John Wesley Garrett (check out that stash probably a side effect of excessive hand plane hoarding)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Yowzers….how'd he eat?

Mos, if it's not too late, I'd like to change my order. I been a real good boy.


----------



## lysdexic

Well I had to back and look as well. I chimed in at #4221 and 780 days ago when I realized that I actually knew Al.

His post:

I just discovered a long lost buddy through LJ. PM'd me about a hand tool auction, we started chatting, then figured out who each other were. Friggin amazing. He'd always been a very talented handyman, home renovator, and landscape architect type guy but now that he's woodworking, we're all in trouble. I'll keep his name private, so as not to jinx him. I have a bad influence on people

I will show you a picture of him, though:










My response:

Al,

Nice try but that guy has more hair than I do.

I have to say that this is another example of the virtues of this site. I have been following this this thread since its inception and actually "buddied" Al several months ago. I have always enjoyed his prolific posting. Although rare, Al actually has something meaningful to say.

The story is thus: I came across an auction in Statesville NC for November 12 and from the posted offerings I am overwhelmed by the tools offered. It is an estate auction of an old machinist. Regardless, I PM'd Smitty to see if he could give me some feedback because we know he likes vintage. Then, I thought Al would be interested because he is only a couple hours away. I dont know Al from adam but I thought he just might be interested in the auction.

After exchanging a couple emails it became appearent the Al is actually a very close friend of mine that I lost touch with over ten years ago. I really expected that he had fallen victim to the human slave trade or was pimping in Haiti. Who would have thunk.

It is a small world


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I remember those posts, the picture and the auction you attended, Lys. Good times.


----------



## ShaneA

Pimping in Haiti…lol. Seems plausible.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Huh Lys. I didn't know that.

I have so much in common with LJ Brandon that I wouldn't have been shocked if we knew each other.

We're gettin all nostalgic, and it ain't even New Years yet


----------



## dbray45

Lys - I remember that as well


----------



## bandit571

That "Stache" looks like mine. Tain't easy eating with one like that, DAMHIKT.


----------



## Mosquito

Just finished up the coat rack I was working on last night, and for some reason, couldn't resist taking this one.

Though I must admit, I was a little anxious leaving the plane sitting there lol


----------



## dbray45

So you have a boat rack to land your plane -- nice


----------



## WayneC

Nice rack Mos. (Though, your "a little anxious leaving the plane sitting there" and I'm not quite comfortable about complementing you on your rack)


----------



## Mosquito

Would that make it an aircraft carrier then?
lol nice Wayne


----------



## DaddyZ

Lots of memories have been down this thread…

Nice Rack Mos !!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, there was the time I called Smitty "cantankerous"....lol


----------



## lysdexic

I remember that Red. I think I literally gasped.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, we all have our days. Mostly a misunderstanding.

Quoting the character Button in my favorite western Open Range.

"I apologize to him for dat."


----------



## Airframer

Hah! I actually remember that to! I also remember that time Stef was building a workbench.. ahh good times..


----------



## chrisstef

Hey! That's a completely different thread AF! Maybe ill get lucky and get back to it sometime soon once I get these countertops installed.


----------



## john2005

....and the floor and the walls and the doors and the halls and…..yeah we know how the story goes


----------



## JayT

I actually remember that to! I also remember that time Stef was building a workbench..

I seem to recall him being a bit mouthy about how he was going to finish his bench before I did. My bench has been in use for about five months now, so …..........


----------



## chrisstef

AF, JayT


----------



## Airframer

I know. Figured you wouldn't see that ont he workbench thread.. you know.. since you gave up and all.

Counter tops installed yet?


----------



## chrisstef

You guys are ruthless. Ill probably get started this weekend on removing the old ones, cutting down the breakfast bar, and with luck I just might have em in this weekend. Maybe.


----------



## bandit571

Have it bad….

Got one of those marble cheese cutting boards, and the first thing I thought of was how to use it to sharpen a plane iron…

Having a wee bit of trouble with a Stanley #31. A fine shaving just ain't happening with it. Finicky beast, even used a small hammer to adjust it's attitude….

Four jack planes each with a slightly different edge treatment. Suppose i should get a fifth one, for a toothed iron???


----------



## WayneC

Boy been a few posts since we have seen a photo of a plane. 










Lots of epic discussions in this thread.

Go for it Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe I should post a pic









or two


----------



## ShaneA

Is that the 605 1/4 Wayne…that one is a bit dreamy. From a sickness point of view, of course.


----------



## bandit571

4-Square, anyone???









same as a SW #5-1/4????


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#5 1/4 time! T13, anyone?


----------



## terryR

Or Sargent 707 time?










sorry, my 5 1/4 is unrestored…


----------



## jordanp

Who knew Smitty would have one… (Chortle)


----------



## ShaneA

My 5 1/4 is unrestored and location unknown at the moment. That is when you know you have a problem. I am sure this has been discussed. But where do you guys come down on the 5 1/4 as a user? Seems like a great concept, but I actually dont have any real drive time with it. Plus I am a bit odd vs the rest of the world, cause I still think the 606 is my favorite to use. I use it for all sorts of stuff, sorta jackesque. A little bit of heft and girth, but nothing too crazy.


----------



## JayT

Plus I am a bit odd vs the rest of the world, cause I still think the 606 is my favorite to use

+1

Guess I'm odd, too.


----------



## Mosquito

don't worry Shane, I use my #5 1/2 for pretty much everything


----------



## Mosquito

I still love this shot. Need to get around to making myself one of these


----------



## WayneC

It is actually a 605 1/2 Shane.

605 1/4 is the only Bedrock Style plane I am missing in my set. 

This is my 5 1/4c (I know, some fool drilled it)


----------



## bandit571

Just a #3 sized jack plane is all it is. Find quite handy on the smaller stuff I work on.

As for a #6 size









a rebuilt from the scrap heap DE6c.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here's one from today Wayne. My 604 has the nicest patina of any plane I've seen in person. And planing cedar will make anyone feel like a champ.









-
My t13 5 1/4 was restored by LukieB


----------



## WayneC

That is one lovely Rock Red. I keep hoping to happen across a cheap one in the wild. I have an LN 604.


----------



## lateralus819

Idk why but i love the look of this thing. I havn't really gotten to use it much because it's currently on display at work for an art exhibit.

I have to walk by it a lot and i want to pick it up and start making shavings.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #5 1/4 is a decent super-sized scrub plane for me, since I don't have a #40 1/2…

Lateral, that's beautiful!


----------



## kiyoshigawa

I made some shavings tonight, and thought I'd post a picture of them with the planes that made them. There may also be a shady-looking bench grinder in the shot, but I wouldn't know anything about that.


----------



## bobasaurus

Tim is that one of the veritas router planes? Looks nice.


----------



## bobasaurus

Also, lateralus, that is one beautiful-looking plane. The fence looks handy, and the wood choices are amazing. Any reason for the extra-tall wedge? Seems hard to access the blade for tapping.


----------



## lateralus819

Aesthetics really. If you look closely, although may be hard, at the top the wedge is curled away significantly. It works great. Plenty of room. That's why the hand hold is about an inch or so back too for extra room.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

An old standby for a plane pic this AM. Haven't had the opportunity to use this guy in a while though.










Cantankerously Yours,
Smitty

EDIT: Very nice pic of the bench, Tim!


----------



## kiyoshigawa

bobasaurus, from left to right my planes are as follpws: The Millers Falls #90 (my first plane, and probably my most used plane as well), a Veritas router plane (probably one of my favorite tools. I have it bolted onto a 1/4" oak board for extended reach most of the time as well. Really handy for tenons), a Stanley #7 jointer (I got it off etsy of all places), and hiding behind that is a Veritas medium shoulder plane (which has been super pleasant for use on tenon cheeks to square them up to the shoulders, and to get into 90 degree corners to clean up where my other planes cannot reach).

Not pictured are my Stanley #5, Stanley #9 1/2, and my stanley #80, as they were not used to make the shavings this time around.


----------



## terryR

Teaser shot…a couple more weren't mailed till yesterday…family shot coming. 










Also got a root canal for the holidays!
Slightly Cantankerously Yours,


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oooooo!!!
.
.
.
Aaahhhhhh!!!
.
.
.
Man, serious plane envy heading your way Terry. Beautiful contents inside, can't wait for pics!


----------



## TerryDowning

Very handsome plane lateralus
Tim, it's always better to see them at work/what they have helped you do. I have a MF #9 much beloved and also often used. I think I probably use my 60 1/2 more but the #9 does come out to play often.

Smitty and Terry, Now you're just showing off. (Jealous is all)

Thanks to all for the morning dose of enabling!!


----------



## theoldfart

TerryR, don't start. I'm on steroids and very edgy! DamnLN boxes, too bad there empty. :0)>


----------



## theoldfart

Guess my last post was crabby, Terry those are very nice boxes! My wife gave an early gift:









Also have a 40 1/2 on its way.


----------



## CL810

I'm getting sick. It's the envy bug I'm sure. Doc said the only cure is drive 4 1/2 hours to Northern Alabama and cough/sneeze on new, never been used LN planes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kevin, not crabby. The word of the day is cantankerous. So get with the program.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, how do you know the planes are even there? All i see is boxes! Hate to drive four + hours and be disappointed . hehehehe
I would be hard pressed to voluntarily leave those boxes closed. right now too sick to go down stairs and use my sharpening stuff. Just put up a new shop light and now i'm back in the recliner exhausted. Anybody want to lend a healthy lung or two?


----------



## theoldfart

ok can tank er ous, got it!


----------



## JustJoe

The Veritas honing guide is nice. It's easy to set up, solidly built and comfortable to hold. You'll like it.
What's the skew registration jig all about?


----------



## chrisstef

Man, the Xmas porn has come early this year and im not even on the couch to really enjoy it. I spied a big box from Lee Valley come to my front door yesterday as well. Im lookin forward to reaping the benefits of said package.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cantankerous! "Ehh boss, I apologize to him for dat!"....lol

It's beginning to look like a black and bronze Xmas around her. Thanks to some fantasy football winnings, I have got some LN love heading my way too!

Kev- you'll love that honing guide once you get the hang of it. The secondary bevel thingy is a great feature.


----------



## theoldfart

Joe, I have a 140 and have not been able to do a satisfactory job on it. Also going to make a left and right set of skew chisels.
EDIT also have a wooden skew rabbit


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, I'm not feeling the love of any new tools this Christmas. Ugh. So I'll have to live vicariously through y'all and the bounty that you bring to the screen.

In other words, keep 'em coming Fellas.


----------



## WhoMe

Terry, how did you get on both the naughty and nice lists. I can't say I have seen that before. I like the nice list stuff though.
I agree, there is a really nice grouping of early Christmas tool porn being shown. Congrats guys.

Misery loves company Smitty. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## terryR

Mike, I live on BOTH the naughty and nice lists daily! LOL

Here's another for ya Smitty…not a plane, but…










lots nicer in person! 4oz size, in case I ever get around to building anything!


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, would that be considered a Warrington?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A hammer in a bag. Now I have seen (and drooled over) just about everything…


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, no tools? Maybe you've already got at least one of everything. 'Cept maybe a 72 :0)>


----------



## terryR

Kevin, not sure what a Warrington is…but it sounds like something I'd love!  This one was just called a cabinet maker hammer…nicely machined all around!

Yeah, I think Smitty already has one of every tool! I bet he's tough to buy gifts for. LOL


----------



## theoldfart

Terry look here. I have an old one and the balance is perfect. pic later


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Looking for an actual #52 shoot board to go with the #51 way before lusting after a #72 1/2. But sadly, no tools.


----------



## jordanp

TerryR that hammer is sexy.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty 72 1/2 . Sure the family will cover it for you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My LJ Family? Great, thanks guys!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty anytime, stef got yer wallet budy?


----------



## DonBroussard

Looks like Santa made his rounds early for some LJs. Must have been extra "nice" to get on the early delivery list!

I rehabbed a Stanley No. 80 I picked up an antique store a few months ago. The blade has no markings on it and it has an edge on all four sides. I think the blade is homemade from an old saw plate or table saw blade. I wire brushed loose japanning off the body and then, after a bit of hand sanding, I rattle-canned the body with high gloss auto body paint. Here are a few "after" pictures:



















I fettled with it a bit this morning but I got a lot of chattering. If someone has a few original Stanley thumbscrews, I'd like to buy a few of them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Who's the "Union" enthusiast on the thread?


----------



## donwilwol

Started a new job Monday. Can't keep up lately. Hope I didn't miss to much porn. Some nice gifts being received.

carry on.


----------



## planepassion

I don't think it's a thumbscrew issue causing your chattering Don. I went through the very same process, even got a new blade from Lee Valley. I've been fettling it and slowly, the chattering has been reduced. But I'm still learning the nuances of this tool. A bit of a learning curve to be sure.

Any LJs know of a "How to use a Stanley #80 tutorial" that they particularly like?


----------



## chrisstef

Ive recently had great luck with my 80 Don. Here's what I did to the iron. Using a mill file I ran it back and forth over the edge until I knew I was making good, flat contact all the way across, jointing it much like a saw plate. From there put a burr on it at around 45 degrees. I started at 10 degrees (ish) with one swipe using a socket extension and gently increased it pass by pass to around 45 degrees. I reinserted the blade into the scraper with it flat on the bench. Tested it. If it wasn't taking a shaving I turn the thumbscrew slightly. Tested again, turning the thumbscrew until I got a good shaving


----------



## donwilwol

I've found the easiest way to make a #80 work really well is set it on the shelf and grab for the #12 or 112.


----------



## planepassion

Thanks Chrisstef. Here are some additional sources I found on tuning a #80.

How to improve a No. 80.

How to set up, use and troubleshoot a Lee Valley Cabinet Scraper.

Don, I hear you. I've found it harder to get decent results from my #80 and Stanley spoke shaves than I ever did from the bench planes.


----------



## WayneC

I have Union Match Planes Smitty. Not sure if we have a specialist.

Terry, Warrington Pattern Hammers










http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=32052&cat=1,53193&ap=1


----------



## theoldfart

Here's my Warrington, second hammer from the bottom;


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I really like my no. 80 now that I've got the hang of it.

Here's a Paul Sellers blog where he thoroughly rips on a FWW article about no. 80s.
http://paulsellers.com/2013/07/cabinet-scrapers-answering-whats-needed-in-real-woodworking-realms/

Although I find the blog a bit cantankerous, it can be helpful.


----------



## WayneC

Kevin, you drove me to go out in the shop and open my tool box. I might have a larger one or two somewhere else, but this was what I had in the top tray….










Most came via the UK eBay site a few years back.


----------



## theoldfart

cool


----------



## WayneC

I created a Hammer of your dreams thread.


----------



## TerryDowning

Merry Christmas enablers!! Not sure if I'll be back on before the day!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, y'all. I appreciate the links to tuning up and using the No. 80. I am looking forward to chatter-free scraping.


----------



## Airframer

Alright you type study guru's.. I have a No. 7 and a No. 8 that I am in the middle of restoring and am curious of their respective types. They seem very close together and I think I have them narrowed down to somewhere around 7 - 9ish. What say you?

No. 8's lateral adjuster..









No. 7's lateral adjuster..


















The No. 8's raised numbers aren't as crisp or tall as the No. 7's (not sure if this matters)


----------



## donwilwol

*Eric*, I would say the #8 is a type 8 and the #7 is a type 7

If the cap iron on the 7 is original it should be stamped L. BAILEY'S" "PATENT, the 8 will not.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I have a love/hate relationship with restoring planes. I grumble when I'm doing it. I'd rather be working wood. But I love how they look when I'm done. And for some reason I can't stop. I'm just drawn to them.


----------



## donwilwol

And for some reason I can't stop

wait till you get this far!










My wife bought me this cabinet for xmas. We just got back from HD with the lights. I moved the sargents into it.


----------



## theoldfart

I can see a problem already, it's full! Now what?


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, he is going to need another dozen…or two to house the rest.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Very nice case Don. Looks great.

I need to break down and build something like that. If a plane sits around in my shop that I don't use, the minimalist in me wants to just sell it and buy one I will use. A never-ending cycle. Maybe a display case for "collector planes" would help.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anyone looking for a #444? Free shipping, just needs the three irons…

http://www.ebay.com/feed/151732112


----------



## theoldfart

You buyin'?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don't need a second one, but that's a good price for what's there. St James Bay has irons and can make the spur block that's also missing.


----------



## terryR

Pretty nice cabinet, Don. Love the contents much better! Would love a full sized image to drool over!  Heck, I wish my wife would let me keep that many planes in the house! LOL

For some reason, I absolutely love restoring the rusty old tools! Cleaning all the gunk from the corners, repairing the wood, sharpening the steel…Just love it. Kinda like draining dirty diesel oil from the truck, and replacing it with something lovely and clear…I loves it.

Smitty, Thanks for posting the 444, I've been considering one even though I don't have the skills to use it. What do you guys think about the 444 vs something like this…










The new Ulmia looks easier to figure out for a newby? Any thoughts?


----------



## upchuck

Please educate me about the weird fractional bench planes.

I have three #4 1/2 size and two #5 1/2 size. Twenty years ago I had one #5 1/4 and I don't remember what happened to it and I don't care. Of the five that I have only one (and my least favorite) is a Stanley.

But what about the weird ones? Didn't someone (Ohio? Union? Some other body?) make a # 4 1/4 and a #4 3/8 and maybe an assortment of other fractions? Where can I find more information?

Thanks, chuck


----------



## DanKrager

If I'm not mistaken, and I often am, the Ulmia is not capable of making the dovetail dado. Can only shape the tail (or tongue). A good #45 or #55 setup can do that.

Just bad timing for me, Smitty. It looks real tempting though. Thanks for enabling. Go for it Terry! Do it NOW before someone else pulls the trigger…

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, the story is told well by Dan - the Ulma doesn't do the tongue and groove like the #444. And in the interest of full disclosure, being the #444 evangelist that I am, the plane is a tough nut to crack. More in the videos and blog posts I've posted, but to recap it works well in softwoods but it very persnickety to set up. Don't know if I can get my skill with it to a consistent level that would give me joints to use on a finished piece -I honestly don't know- but it sure is fun to use.


----------



## DanKrager

DonW, it just dawned on me looking at (drooling over) the fantasy land of planes in that beautiful case…that's an awful lot of weight for that dainty looking thang. If each plane weighs say 2 lbs, I guess it's only 46 lbs or so distributed throughout. I was immediately imagining what if the top shelf went first? OH MY! But if it hasn't collapsed by now, it … never mind. Carry on! 
DanK


----------



## terryR

Smitty and Dan, thanks for the lessons on joinery! 

Now may be a good time for me to invest in the 444, but I can see I may never have the skills to match it! LOL. Just the little I 've seen Smitty use it, the tool looks fairly cantankerous.


----------



## DanKrager

LOL, a cantankerous Smitty tool! It's contagious amongst species!

Go for it Terry. If you don't like it, send it to me for retraining and rehabilitation. We'll get it (or you) straightened out!
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Can I get in on the group 444?


----------



## donwilwol

*Chuck* Ohio tools made a #4 1/4. I've been hunting for one for ever. I've never heard of e 4 3/8, but it could be out there.

*Dan* I thought the same thing when I was buying it, but in the store it was loaded up with glass ware. I knew the glass was heavier than my planes.

I'm looking for the flea market #444.


----------



## chrisstef

Chuckles. Pictures. Stef liiiiike pictures.


----------



## Mosquito

group custody of the 444? lol

I'd love one, just not in the budget at the moment


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, that's a vintage tool that makes LNs look reasonable.


----------



## Mosquito

I think if LN made one, it'd be closer to $700… it's rather complicated and more specialized than a shooting plane, so I'm guessing it wouldn't be that cheap.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yep, off the train at 9am, couple hours sleep….coach Red. Praying for patience. 
You might hear me snoring at your houses tonight.


----------



## theoldfart

They still sell No-Doze?


----------



## theoldfart

Anybody need side rabbits? I have the pre depth stop Stanley 98/99.


----------



## DanKrager

I've not seen or heard anyone talk about one of these. I got an education today because I've not seen one before…









DanK


----------



## JustJoe

Stanley #196? Please tell us you found it at a garage sale for $5.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Had the Leachmeister peddle me one via email once, declined. Like Joe said, do tell!!


----------



## theoldfart

OK here's my 40 1/2, not as sexy as a 196








1920's or so B casting Sweetheart logo


















Went over this white oak just fine


----------



## CL810

Kevin that's some awesomeness! How much is the blade cambered?


----------



## bobasaurus

I finally got around to setting up my new edging plane from the LV cyber monday sale today:










I seriously love this thing. Honing the blade was easy, and a few taps with my home-made adjusting hammer made the lateral adjustment perfect. It was taking slices off softwood and hardwood with no problems. Pulling the plane is really comfy with the shape of the body. I'll have to buy the left-hand version someday too.

The perfect little corkscrew peelings make me happy. I should use skew planes more often.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, maybe a bit too much. I need to measure the radius.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Allen, I got you and David from Damascus confused when I said you beat me to the veritas order. I had a skew rabbet plane on my wish list. Wife said it was backordered at first….then they came through. Is it Christmas yet?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Btw Allen that thing looks pretty sweet. That cyber monday deal was hard to beat.

Pretty little sweetheart ya got there Kev. Scrubs are fun.

Sorry for my scattered posts. Need sleepy. I'll do that now.


----------



## DanKrager

RE: #37243 the radius dado plane… it is a picture from Browns Tool auction. No I didn't buy it at $1295.00! Just remarking about not having seen one before. 
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Allen, very nice!

Ain't too much camber on a scrub unless there's a point at the end.  I've pulled the iron back on the #40 'til there's barely anything remaining to do the work; it's at that time I've wondered about a #40 1/2 because it was getting pretty narrow. But then I mostly scrub to remove lots of material from edges and leave faces work to the cambered jack. Let us know how you use it, Kevin!


----------



## WhoMe

Anyone looking for a Seargent Christmas present.
Here is a 718C on ebay at a reasonable price of $11.50 with more than 6 days left.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, sorry to hear you didn't pull the trigger on that #196! Here's another if someone else wants to step into the breech…

But, seriously… As one that's used a radius plane (#113, for example) and attempted to work around changing end grain issues with that tool, I can't imagine the difficulty posed by the #196 in use. Cutting a curved, inside radius rabbet in, for example, an oval picture frame? What a nightmare, can't imagine that would go well. It'd be a blast to pull off with hand tools.


----------



## CL810

Pinnacle's scrub plane blade comes with a 3" radius.


----------



## racerglen

Did someone say 4 and a half ?










Front to back, Millers Falls #10, their version, my just completed Bailey, then the Union, and hiding in the back my 2 patent 4.5 C with big chunk out of it's drivers side cheek.









The Bailey tote was broken on an angle with signifigant blow out at the front that was missing. so this was the answer (no BLO or anything at this point)
This next one's for Steph, a happy 4.5, or what happens when your shop's humidity is below 20% and static electricity takes over.









And the shaving, over an "extendable flyer swatter "


----------



## theoldfart

I'm not sure about my calc's but I think mine is less than an inch! So i'm going to regrind after I verify. How wide is the Pinacle Andy?


----------



## theoldfart

Glenn, how wide is that cutter on the MF 10?


----------



## terryR

Nice shavings, Glen. And a nice set of 4 1/2's. I'd love to have a few hundred board feet of whatever material that tote is made from! Gorgeous!

Allen, congrats on the Veritas edging plane! Looks like a good addition to any shop! Except for the experienced guys who can hold their heft and hubris square to the board's face…not me! LOL


----------



## CL810

Kevin the Pinnacle scrub plane blade is 1.5" wide.


----------



## donwilwol

The MF #10 and Stanley #4 1/2 has a 2 3/8" wide cutter. (And Sargent #410)



















And the Sargent type 2 #410


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I'd make an offer on that #196, but I think my decimal placement would be off a couple notches.


----------



## terryR

^so now I gotta find a user 410…
carry on…


----------



## donwilwol

*Terry*, my #410 came with a broken frog and sat in a box for a long time because I didn't realize what it was. I bought it at an auction with some others. Luckily it takes the same frog as a 422, because the 410 is hard to find.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Don. That frog info may be useful…

I'll sure be glad when You and HorizontalMike write The Sargent Book!


----------



## racerglen

Hmmm, go food shopping and the questions come in..thanks for handling the blade width for Kevin Don !
Terry the tote's Rosewood, the filler piece was a fortunate find in my shop, just the right size, should take picks of the end result after BLO and wax eh ?
;-)


----------



## WhoMe

Glen, that insert into that tote makes it look like you made it taller for someone with large hands…lol
Nice job btw.
I just repaired my tote for my 4 1/2 . I'll have to post it later when I get home from work.
The rest of the plane is still in the midst of a rehab.

Also, what do people use to buff out the blade/cap/chipbreaker? Someone posted a nice specialized buffing wheel earlier but what other things do people use?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My first Union plane, gifting it to a friend this afternoon.


----------



## racerglen

WhoMe nope, it's the same hight as when I got it, lined everything up as best it'd go together, taped the two together with painters tape and ran it through my bandsaw, the replacement piece was worked out as the thickness of the tiny piece of rosewood I had hiding on a shelf. Then Lepage's Ultra Gel 2 CA glue and clamped in a handscrew and left overnight.
I did have one "snap" 1st time trying it out, then returned to the Don Yoda way (again, dumbass, remember the WAY..) and did tiny drill holes and reglued..the snap was only one side ?? Soooo..
Aroma and other therapy, do some set up and test runs on my 15 "Ohio 359 trans plane.
Think I'm getting there with it.










(the 4.5 as seen in the previous post is as it is today, after the snap and a slight adjustment on the length of the tote bolt to snug it a bit) latest coat of BLO's now curing..To quote some guy..Me likey..!!!


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I don't know much about Union planes, but I'd guess its early, no adjuster.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, Don, the side Humps are set towards the back too, and that tells me 'old' as well. But I have plenty of blocks, friend is somewhat of a wood butcher and I believe he'll appreciate it. All sharpened and ready to go. Another friend getting a lucite-type-handled chisel that matches (I think) his daily users. He's a handyman by trade. It's sharp too, and that's the part he'll love the most about the chisel.


----------



## theoldfart

Reground the scrub blade to 3" radius, BIG difference. Edge still not perfect but it's getting there. Not sure why someone would use 1" on a 1.5" cutter, but whatever. I'm happy now. :0)>


----------



## 33706

While there's a Yuletide lull in the HOYD action:

















My 4 1/2 collection. 
L to R Record 04 1/2, 
'Rae' 4 1/2
Stanley SW 4 1/2
Stanley 604 1/2
Trustworthy, unknown designation, 2 5/8" wide

sorry*, Glen,* I couldn't resist!!


----------



## CampD

Here's a good deal for the CT guys
http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/4255497832.html


----------



## WhoMe

That looks like a good deal. Hopefully someone from ljs picks it up.


----------



## WhoMe

I want to wish everyone and their families a very Merry Christmas, a SAFE New Years and that Santa brings everyone the woodworking stuff on their list.
Mike


----------



## terryR

A little Christmas Plane Porn for your pleasure…










Happy, Happy,


----------



## donwilwol

Nice Terry, very nice!


----------



## theoldfart

Drool worthy fer sure Terry!


----------



## DanKrager

For sure you're gonna like that a LOT, Terry. I bet it was on the wood within 30 minutes of opening! I love the cherry knob and tote (handles…for those in Rio Linda).
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Merry Christmas to Everyone!


----------



## Ripthorn

Smitty, that was on my list too. Alas, it did not come, but I did get the Veritas large wooden spoke shave kit, so I will be making one of those after relocated and settled. Right now I'm thinking some kind of rosewood…


----------



## DanKrager

Merry Christmas to all!

Since no one has showered me with gifts yet (we celebrate later), I went to the shop and entertained myself. I've been wanting a reliable jig (yes, another jig) to create and keep repeatable true radius cambers on my various plane blades. I have done them for years by hand and even have a Mark IV holder with camber roller but the repeatability to the accuracy I wanted still eludes me. The available commercial models (e.g. the Jet "wobble" and the Mark IV) roll the blade about it's center line, but the radius was unpredictable. They aren't much better than doing it by hand. I saw a couple of LJ postings that involved a bolt and washer through the blade slot. They were on the right track. There are some blades I have lightly cambered that do not have a slot. So I made this jig which can get a reliable, repeatable true radius up to 16", and I may extend that, we'll see. On a two inch blade that is a crown just short of 1/32". The setup is the same as for a straight blade: establish an extension (I chose 2" from the jig), set the angle, check the centering and start sharpening. This setup also moves to the honing wheel and the same radius is used for the hone. It's very quick because very little metal is removed from one touch up to another, a hallmark of the Tormek methods. BTW, I used my new router mill to machine the plastic plate slot.

My camera is dying, so forgive the image spot that's not supposed to be there…

























DanK


----------



## CL810

That's a great jig Dan. That's gonna get copied by a lot of people!


----------



## 33706

Love that jig, Dan!
Mind if I shamelessly plagiarize your great idea?


----------



## john2005

Ditto on the copy.


----------



## DanKrager

Help yourself guys and gals, it's trivially easy. I share ideas freely…it's taker beware…some of them aren't so good! This one tastes like success after I used it just once. 
Just to head off some questions (???) the wood stick is not secured to the post in any way other than a slightly smaller than 1/2" hole (15/32 I think, slip fit). I support the assembly with one hand while swinging the pendulum with the other. The 1/4" x 1 1/2" carriage bolt at top passes through a half inch plastic bushing with a 1/4" hole in it. This allows the pivot point to slide down the slot to any setting, even behind the blade. The bolt has to be moved to another hole because of the limited adjustment of the post. If you come up with any improvements, I'm interested.
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, where were you couple of days ago, I had to change a 1" radius to a 3" on my scrub plane. Fine looking jig and I will plagiarize (with your permission of course). :0)>


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ohhh….Smitty. Reading/working through those volumes is on my bucket list.

Terry- Lovin the LN 112. I'd just like to try one. I've noticed they are on of the most common LNs listed on ebay. I know the frustrate some people, so they just give up and sell 'em. 
The LN blade doesn't flex like the no. 80…my favorite feature. It's a thick blade. I guess that's why I'd like to try one.

Got a little bronze for Xmas myself. Might be time for that family pic there Terry.


----------



## racerglen

Someone say brass, bronze, how about gunmetal ?









GTL "Guaranteed Tools Ltd " London England.
It's a #3 size 8 and a half inch body, 1 and 7/8 blade.









They were made in the period between WW I and WWll with cottage labour.
My wife caught me looking during an antiques sale and it showed under the tree a couple years ago. Just finaly sorted out some tuning issues, but never touched the sole, just free up the adjuster and sharpen, nope, re sharpen.
It's fun, but will likely see the rest of the shop from a shelf most of the time.


----------



## racerglen

Realized you can't see much of the plane in those shots..


----------



## donwilwol

A Norris adjuster on a metal plane, pretty cool Glen!!


----------



## racerglen

I couldn't find anything on them for quite a while Don, but our Danish Dennis has one too !


----------



## terryR

Dank, that's a sweet jig…too bad ya can't share it with Tormec and get a big check in return! 

Smitty, congrats on a great haul. I love me some hardback info! Please, please share your opinion of the books after a bit of quiet time.

Red, I love my 112, never selling it! LOL. Straight from the box, it smoothed a curly piece of cherry very nicely. Hopefully, after I read the instructions, I can get better shavings…After all the photos of 4 1/2 collections recently, I realized I still didn't have one. bummer. Luckily LN did!  Waiting for ONE more plane in the post before the family shot.

Glen, that's a nice looking plane! I love the bluing mixed with different metals…


----------



## dbray45

Not sure if I was naughty or really nice but I got this for Christmas -










A LN #2, #3 and the LV skew planes.

The QS oak slab is going to be the new workbench top - 5 1/2' x 18" x 2" - working on it slowly.


----------



## racerglen

Terry, it's a camera thing, no bluing on the steel just patina, something to do
with the contrast between the gunmetal and steel, my shop lights ?


----------



## racerglen

David whatever you were, that's quite the haul !
Mine's a wee bit smaller ..









A tad over 3 inches handle tip to handle tip, that's out of the box on to pine for the curlies
and..









More pine, didn't take the anti rust stuff off, just tried it out.


----------



## dbray45

It's all good


----------



## Mosquito

Nice, I didn't get any planes, or anything relating to woodworking for Christmas… oh well


----------



## dbray45

Mos - I have been there, more than a few years. One year when I didn't have much, I told my wife that I needed some screwdrivers. Bought a $14 set at Sears, it was wrapped and put under the tree, still have them. They are a reminder that things could be much worse.

One year, I was laid off a week before Christmas, all presents went back except for a couple for my daughter. Almost lost our apartment on that one, couldn't get a new job until after January 15th, nobody hires during the holidays.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah, not complaining. It's the kind of stuff I'd rather just go buy for myself anyway. Actually, come to think of it, that's how I am with most everything… My fiance and I are both that way, so we're trying to remember NOT to buy the stuff we registered for as we move into a house we're renting lol

2 weeks before graduating from college (which was about 3 before Christmas), I lost the part time job that I had (a 20hr/week extension of my summer internship at Polaris), and the full time position that they had offered to me for once I graduated (reason they let me stay on 20hrs/week my last semester at college). Kinda sucked, as I hadn't been looking for a job, because I already had one. Fortunately, I put my resume out to 8 places the following Monday, and had 6 requests for interviews by wednesday, 3 phone interviews, and 2 in person interviews by Friday. Interviewed at where I currently work the Monday after I graduated, and got an offer on Tuesday (week of Christmas). Was very fortunate that things turned out the way they did.


----------



## Airframer

My only Handplanage this year was a Groz #4 from my dad. Not sure what I am going to do with it.. probably scrub duty.. maybe.


----------



## WhoMe

Here is one for Mos, Looks to be #6 Record hollow and rounds for the #45


----------



## donwilwol

Posted these before but these are my Xmas presents

A type 2 #407
A type 3 #414 with a 416 stamped on the cap.
A type 5 eagle logo pre lateral #35
And of course the new display


----------



## Mosquito

heh, Mike I actually saw that one this morning… Didn't open it, since I already had a set of #8's (from the same seller). But the pictures do indeed say #6, so I'll put in an offer on 'em


----------



## theoldfart

Most assuredly a #6 Mos, better jump now! :0)


----------



## WhoMe

Mos, helping whenever I can…. no matter who is addicted. lol


----------



## Mosquito

lol just trying to fill out my set. Have bullnose, #10, and #8 so far. I won't pay stupid money though, at least not until I've only got one set left lol (not going to pay $100 plus shipping)


----------



## WhoMe

Mos , totally understand. Been looking at 45's and I just can't justify the prices for one's on eBay with so many missing pieces or the #20's for that matter. Although, I may have a lead on a 20 for a great price but not holding my breath.


----------



## DanKrager

This is heft and hubris at work on a work bench accessory. Which forum should it go under? Too late, here it is…the wagon vise module that will be bolted to the front of my bench, just about where it is. Have to rebuild and relocate the Emmert module. 









DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Pics maybe Dan?


----------



## 33706

Congrats, all on your Christmas loot!! Especially you,* Don W. * I dare not even dream of an eagle-logo Transitional, much less a #35.


----------



## lateralus819

Don that display looks magical. Lucky guy. Although I feel my wife would be cool with me doing that. She appreciates hand tools.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

dbray45- Congrats. Beautiful planes. Got a couple of those for Xmas myself. Haven't even had a moment to tinker with them yet. 
Also I can relate to hard times in the past. Makes it that much sweeter when hark work leads to some fun toys later on.

A few of my Lee Valley tools were a dissapointment. These screwdrivers particular. The silver part is like a cheap spray paint that is already flaking off. Those will be going back. Think I'll just stick to the stuff they put the veritas name on.

Glen- that gunmetal plane is sweet.


----------



## DanKrager

I had posted, but the pic wasn't finished loading when I got called away. 
DanK


----------



## GMatheson

This is the only tool I received this Christmas. 








The story is my wife met this older woman (70ish) who was thinking about letting go of her grandfathers tools. So far this is all she has been able to part with but I am looking forward to seeing what other treasures she may have. I have my fingers crossed that we are the first call when she decides to let the rest go.

The rest of my Christmas presents resulted in $700 of Lee Valley fun money that I'm looking forward to spending.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ It's crazy how fast cash like that can be spend on tools.

Terry- I hope you like that LN 4 1/2 as much as I do. Probably my favorite plane as of now. I have the high angle frog for it, but I like the standard frog a little better.


----------



## WhoMe

Some of you sure got some great Christmas loot. I'm totally jealous. No tools on my end. Got some HD, Master Card and Rockler gift cards though. 
I, for one am glad Christmas is over. I spent the last 2+ weeks working on Christmas presents and Christmas present orders after work and put the last coat of finish on my Mom's stool at 11AM Dec 25. Unfortunately, little in the use of hand planes used on these tables








But this foot stool for my mom did get smoothing and trimming by plane









Unfortunately, I just missed out on a Stanley #20 and a MF plane that looked to be in the #6-#7 size for $50. They were on my local CL. Both were in excellent shape. The story of my life… day late and dollar short. Would have kept the #20 since I am keeping an eye out for an affordable one. Would have offered the MF plane up here to someone. Oh well. 
That just means more $$ for a 45.


----------



## terryR

Mike, love the foot stool, especially the dovetails, and the cats! An awesome gift for Mom!

Red, I nearly PM'd you before buying the 4 1/2…wanted to know about which frog you like. Looks like I made the right choice! LOL. I have to admit, I fully expect to receive the LN hardback catalouge this year! 

Greg, good luck with the vintage tools owned by that poor widow. My wife already says she's selling all my tools cheap if I go first! 

DanK, love the wedge powered wagon vise, they are popping up everywhere now! Old school…

Don, congrats on the 407 and 414…and I guess the eagle logo, too, even though it's just a Stanley. LOL


----------



## GMatheson

I have the LN 4 1/2 with the high angle frog. It is a little harder to push but it slides nice if you keep it waxed and it's great on the crazy grains.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Greg, for that tip. I also figured I could add a micro bevel of 3 or 4 degrees, I usually do anyway…

Do you guys mostly wax the base of your planes, or use a grease box? I'm building a grease box now, so am looking for free advice.


----------



## racerglen

Grease box..
parafin (canning wax) with bees wax and mineral spirits mixed..


----------



## donwilwol

same as glen except I use turpentine instead of MS, and its in a dollar store jar candle instead of a grease box.


----------



## GMatheson

I use a little chunk of beeswax and scribble on the sole a bit. A grease box is on my short list


----------



## WhoMe

I use the high temp lithium type grease. Light neutral color, much easier to use than the sticky wheel bearing stuff and an endless supply at the local auto parts store.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I use chunks of candle wax and scribble, like Greg says. bhog made me a nice grease box but so far it just sits on the shelf, looking great. How about a 2014 Resolution to buy some mutton tallow for that box? Sounds good to me.


----------



## GMatheson

Lee valley has tallow. Nice and cheap


----------



## racerglen

AND !!
Lee Valley's just announced another FREE SHIPPING event !!!1


----------



## Mosquito

candle wax and scribble for me as well. I find it useful for more than just plane soles too, saw plates, and screws, especially brass. I've also used candle wax on the snail of brace bits too, to prevent them from clogging up


----------



## dbray45

I use car wax - carnauba wax specifically.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Craftsmanstudio.com sent me some of the plane sole wax with an order. Looking forward to trying it.

Terry- Here's and Idea: now just order a LN no.7 with a HAF. The frogs are interchangeable. Best of both worlds;-)

Mike those little tables are awesome.


----------



## bandit571

Two items that Santa dropped off ( along with a "new" used tire to replace a seperated belt)









to replace the H-F one that was burned in an apartment fire. And, something "blue"









about $30 at Lowes. Has a LOT of Stanley "genes" in it, though









iron needed the usual flattening and sharpening. Even the lever cap needed a bit of work









as it had a "lip" of sorts where it meets the chipbreaker. Still doing a sharpening on the iron. Handles were loose, but a few turns with a screwdriver fixed that up. Heavy #4 size plane, almost as heavy as a Wood River #4 V3, and the same size. The WR is a Bedrock design, the Kobalt is the Bailey design, maybe a T20???


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Finally got some time to tinker with my Christmas loot. Here she is:









I like 'em all so far. 
LN no 3. This size is small for my big hands. But I need a small smoother at times. This should cut it. It's my first NIB LN bench plane. Nice to see how they come before someone else messes with them. The irons are polished and flat. The chipbreaker needed a little love though.

LN 95- Why did I wait? Wonderful tool. Weird that left hand version seems more appropriate for the righty like me.

Lee Valley already announced a free shipping event for those who got gift cards. Those rascals.

Veritas skew rabbet- gonna have to practice with this one….but it's a fine tool.


----------



## bobasaurus

Red, that looks like a fine group of tools. I wonder how the LN 95 compares to my Veritas version? Does it have a depth adjust screw, and you tap for lateral adjustments (that's how the LV one works)? I do like the bronze quite a bit. Also, what chisels are those?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Allen- the 95 has a little lever to adjust the depth:









I believe this is the setup stanley used. Works fine if you leave a little tension on the lever cap.

And those are actually screwdrivers:








But they do have chisels with the same handle. I like them despite being made in China. 
-
-
Ohhh yaaaa….









Edit: I too like the bronze on the smaller planes. But I really like the aesthetics of the iron body on bench planes. That's why I went with the iron no 3. That, and the price.


----------



## donwilwol

I really like the screwdrivers Red


----------



## bobasaurus

Red, those are some sweet little screwdrivers, and your plane shaving is fantastic. I read through your sharpening blog… very good information. Are you still using the diamond-oilstone-strop setup (and what stropping compound)? I originally used oilstones but switched due to their slow material removal, though the wear resistance sure was nice. Flattening my shaptons sure gets old and rust is a problem, but they do a nice job.


----------



## bobasaurus

Sorry, another question: Does that brush work well enough for removing shavings/dust from inside the plane? Seems I always have to shop vac mine out before re-assembling after sharpening, but I remember that same brush being used at the Lie-Nielsen hand tool event.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No worries Allen. I think it's cool we can help each other sort through these tools.

Yep, the brush works pretty well for dusting planes. I got it in hopes I wouldn't be using compressed air as much.

And yep, I still use the same oil stones. I have no intention of ever switching. But I probably should edit that sharpening blog…..or just make another. I've learned a few more tricks etc. 
Sometime this past year I read (on TFWW site I think) that oil stones "haze" and become less effective. To remedy this, I take the coarse diamond stone with oil and give some good swipes to them. Much like you were flattening waterstones. Only takes a sec, but man the difference on the cutting. 
Also, I use a hollow grind. The LNs have such a big bevel that I can sharpen them freehand easily. I Like That!
The stropping compound is flexcut gold….found amazon. Probably similar to the LV stuff.

Don those screwdrivers I posted are pretty nice. Too bad they only come slotted. As I posted, these other buggers were pretty cheesy…despite being their "best." 








The silver part is like that fake chrome spray paint.

Now I'm on the hunt for some phillips and square head screwdrivers with those sweet wood handles.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Check out these beauties from elkhead tools. Only $950 for the set…..lol. Ya….


----------



## theoldfart

Red, how do you like the perfection handles? Are they worth it?


----------



## DonBroussard

@BRK-Nice haul. You were on someone's REALLY NICE list, I see . . .

CL heads up for LJs in the Tulsa, OK area: http://tulsa.craigslist.org/tls/4261268742.html. LN block plane and a 98/99. Don't know enough to say if the asking price is fair or not, but they look to be in good shape. As an aside, should I add "planks" as an alternate search term for "planes" now?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kev- they are nice. I don't know if they're worth the price or not. But I'll take 'em as a gift. 
Now that I look into it more, I think I'll make the rest of the drivers I want with these Shanks from LV:









DonB- Ya, my wife doesn't work so I guess I spoiled myself. Most all my fun money comes from furniture or other stuff I sell. I'm fairly resourceful;-)
That's probably all the toys for awhile. Our health insurance changes at the first of the year and I'm not sure what all that entails. Probably better buckle down.


----------



## johnstoneb

Some #3 action


----------



## DanKrager

Back to the plane stuff… 








I have created some spreadsheets for looking up or calculating elements needed to put true radius cambers on your plane blades. While many craftspeople do this by eye, I have a desire to increase precision in all aspects of woodworking…not to an extreme (and many may consider this an extreme) but to enhance the experience of woodworking. Precision often makes craft work so much more satisfying. So, for your convenience, here are the files to download if you wish. Comments and questions are welcome. 
DanK


----------



## john2005

I was gonna suggest making your own handles Red. Looks like you are headed that route anyway.


----------



## bandit571

On the 3" radius and the 8" radius irons i ground, i found a round object the right size, and traced that on each iron. Put the smaller scrub to work this morning, removing some blue paint off of some pine









Hungry little guy. Removed the gouge marks with the DE6c to almost flat. Then a little tryout of a blue plane









This show how wide the mouth was, and still got thin shavings. Might close it up a might. One last look at that Kobalt #4









Might just be worth $30???


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm getting the hang of the No. 80:










I'm refreshing my bench top. I started with a scrub plane, followed by a straight ironed jack, thence by a No. 7 (my Union No. 08C is still toteless due to my laziness).

Thanks to suggestions by Brad and Stef, I put a small bend in the "pressure bar" and filed the iron to 45 degrees then burnished the edge with a screwdriver shaft. Chatter's gone and making nice shavings. I like the push action WAY better than pulling.

I had not noticed this before, but the screws holding the pressure bar are mismatched brass screws. I strongly suspect that they are not original to the No. 80. Were those also thumbscrews originally?


----------



## bandit571

Thumbscrews came with the one I had last year









Couldn't really get the hang of mine, so it got sold.


----------



## Texcaster

Don, if you put your index fingers on the leading part of the sole, much more control is gained.


----------



## DonBroussard

@bandit-Nice shavings from those two planes. You have been really busy lately, haven't you? Thanks for posting the parts picture of the No. 80. Thumbscrews it is . . .

@Tex-I'll try that when I get back to refreshing the bench top. I was hoping someone had some user tips for me-that's why I posted the "action" shot. Thanks for the tip!

So, does anybody have a couple of Stanley No. 80 thumbscrews that they'd like to turn into some moolah? PM me if you do, pretty please?


----------



## chrisstef

Great stuff Don. Pushing is where its at. You can add or decrease pressure with your body weight which i find helpful.


----------



## Texcaster

I bought this double convex palm plane the day after Christmas. The fiddle is a basket case I bought awhile ago. It wants a new neck block. It was playable when I got it and the tone is fine. I won't be doing any re-graduating of the top or bottom. It will be used on new builds.


----------



## donwilwol

DonB, I had a #80 that had the thumb screws messed up and missing. I just used 1/4×20. I can't remember if I had to run a tap threw, but I don't think so. Even so, the threads are close, so it worked just fine.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

So, I have a question for all of you hand plane experts: is there a plane that can plane right up to an inside corner along the grain, or will I need to use something like a shoulder plane and go cross-grain?

I guess I could use a card scraper, or paring chisel, but I was wondering if there was a tool made for this task, and not just one of those broken Stanley shoulder planes you find on ebay with the front missing.


----------



## theoldfart

Chisel plane maybe?


----------



## donwilwol

Tim, Any bull nose, like a #78 with the cutter in the front.


----------



## JayT

Random Saturday photo.










Jackin' around with the plane received from Hammerthumb as part of the plane swap.


----------



## planepassion

Red, your #3 is quite the looker. And can she sure take a nice shaving. Did you get the O1 or A2 blade with it? The reason I ask is, that my Stanley #3 came with its stock O1 blade and gives me amazing shavings. My LN #4 came with an A2, and while it performs well, the shavings aren't as nice as what I'm getting the with O1.

And Red. That #95 is the bomb. Can't wait to see pics of it in use.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Brad. Very rarely do I "stage" a shavings pic, but I was having fun with my new toy. I just got the A2 iron. LN irons have changed my opinion a bit. I like their A2 irons just fine. My LN 4 1/2 came with an O1. It sure gets a razor edge, but it dulls faster. Definitely a trade-off.

Now to get that edge in the pic…...ruler trick. Yep, even on a new polished LN iron. I resisted trying it for awhile. But Charlesworth, Schwarz, Puchalski, and all the other cool kids were doing it. I gave in when I came to the conclusion that my translucent Arkansas stone wasn't sufficiently removing the burr on the back of irons…..but it does with the ruler trick. And the oil stone does a nice, light job of it without creating a noticeable back bevel.
I sharpen very much like Puchalski in this vid with oil stones. And free hand when possible.

The no 95 has exceeded my expectations so far. I'll be putting that baby to work

LN no 4 1/2 pic for my fellow addicts:


----------



## WhoMe

Dang Bandit, I wish I was around when you sold that #80.. With all my type 11 planes and their 'V' logo blades, that v logo #80 would fit right in to my family. Love those V logos…

WOOHOO, have a Type 11 #6C coming my way courtesy of Jay T. YAY!!!! Thanks Jay. SO all that is left on my Type 11 #2C - #8C list are the most expensive ones, the #8C and #2C. I have a feeling those will be a long time in coming my way…. especially the #2 unless I run across one of those "miracle finds". But Ill be keeping my eyes open none the less. 
I missed out on a #20 so this makes it hurt less…

Unfortunately, this means my rehab list will be one larger. If I'm not careful, it will go into double digits…
I did get my 4 1/2 handle merged with a base. I did the Don W trick of roughing and drilling slightly before using epoxy. Unfortunately, the seam still shows. Oh well, at least it is a whole handle again with a partial stanley sticker intact.

for those 45 users, how necessary is the cam depth adjuster?

Red - where did you get your leather for your strop and how thick is the leather?? Does thickness really matter in use? I forgot and am not going to go back and search for it. thanks


----------



## Hammerthumb

JayT - been meaning to ask if you ever use that plane. Glad to see it get some work out time.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Thanks, theoldfart and Don W. I knew there was something out there that would fit the bill, just didn't know what they were called. Either of those looks like it'd work, so I just need to keep an eye to the yard sales/ebay for one.


----------



## DonBroussard

I posted this Stanley No. 11 in mid-summer. I was told that it was a belt plane or belting plane. They were made from 1867-1943 and were used to put an edge on the ends of a leather drive belt, so that, when joined to create a continuous belt, the belt was all the same thickness.

I cleaned it up a bit today. It is set up as a bevel up plane with an adjustable mouth. It had a 2-⅜" Stanley V-logo iron on it when I bought it, and I reinstalled that iron on it. I did a light sanding on the handle to leave its history intact. I might put some black paint on the appropriate cast iron parts and put a finish on the handle to make it look alive again. The casting is not broken, nor are any parts for that matter and it appears complete. The handle is either maple or beech, but I don't know the difference anyway.




























I didn't see any patent dates on the body nor on the lever cap. It looks like they were either Type 1 or Type 2. I haven't found a guide to dating this plane yet, but I'm still looking.


----------



## Pezking7p

So I finally got a chance to resharpen these planes and try to make some shavings. I took both back to a 40 grit with my new honing guide to make sure the bevels matched (30 degrees), then worked them up through 1200 grit. I just hit the back of the irons with 600/1200 and then used the ruler trick.

The results are below. The 60 1/2 is very nice to use.

The no. 4 is still very hard to push, though. I lapped the bottom a bit and then put some wax on, which helped but it's still tough to push and get long shavings. I feel like the shavings are too thick, but I'm not able to cut at all if I back off on the blade. Thoughts?


----------



## lateralus819

Can the #11 be used on wood? Or is it strictly limited to leather?


----------



## DonBroussard

@lateral-The information I found on the 'net suggests that this one of the only planes that Stanley made that were not intended for use with/on wood. And it must be true, because you can't put stuff like that on the 'net if it isn't true. Honestly, I don't even know if this is a push or pull tool. Also, why didn't the belt makers just use a sharp knife to put a bevel on the ends of the leathers strips? Maybe there's an old belt maker out there who can shed some light on the ol' No. 11.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, it's a push tool and actually can be used as a low-angle smoother in a pinch. It's just not a very effective one.

Good looking plane you have. Mine has been welded (repaired) in a couple places and also has a chipped mouth. Total "static display" only…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pez- DonW has a pretty good blog on setting up a smoother here.

Mike- I like to use the thicker 10-11oz tooling leather for strops. A tooling leather belt works great. I get mine from an upholsterer friend, but they have it at leather/hobby stores.


----------



## DonBroussard

@Smitty-I neglected to mention this, but mine actually does have a small chip out in the mouth. I might try it out as a low-angle smoother, but I expect to be dissatisfied with its performance.


----------



## WhoMe

Don, the type studies I have seen/read/studied usually put the "V" logo blade in the type 11 for hand planes which would date it in the 1910-1916 timeframe. So, I would think that the blade logo would get you close for dating that #11.

Thanks Red for the leather info. Have to look into that further.


----------



## Mosquito

well, we managed to reach an agreement, so I'll have some #6 bases for my #45 soon, and that'll be the set


----------



## theoldfart

Good


----------



## DonBroussard

@WhoMe-Thanks for the dating/typing info. Much appreciated!


----------



## WhoMe

Don B, here is a link to one of the Stanly hand plane typing studies I use.
Here is another just on Stanly Logo dating

The logo dating shifts the years just slightly from the type study.

Hope these help.

And looking at the logo dating, I just realized that my #18 block plane is older than I thought (1874 - 1884)


----------



## Mosquito

Anyone in need of a rod and fence for a #78? I've got a spare if anyone needs it.


----------



## DonBroussard

@WhoMe-Thanks for providing those two links. With all the research I've done on the 'net, I've not seen either of those two, both of which are very handy to have.


----------



## WhoMe

Glad those helped. I can't remember how I found the logo one but the type study was posted a loooong loooong time ago (in a galaxy far away..lol). Thank goodness for bookmarks and backing them up.


----------



## bobasaurus

My kanna finally arrived today (shipped straight from Japan). I sharpened the blade, flattened the chip breaker, and tapped everything together for some test cuts. It works well, though I think it will need some flattening once acclimated to the dry Colorado climate… someone lacquered everything but the sole, so it's likely to warp a little. Here are pictures:





































My shavings were a bit thick, but it was able to plane some soft cottonwood and hard jatoba pretty easily. Once I get it fettled I think I can get some finer shavings. The cutting edge of the blade seems to be a little too wide… full-width shavings get a bit stuck in the body. Might have to file the opening or the edges of the blade. This is the first time I've used a Japanese plane, so I'm no expert.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Very cool Allen.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos! Me,me… My wife tried hard this Christmas to surprise me with something "old man" like. She bought me a 78 off the bay, and it is missing the rod and fence! And if anybody has a rouge depth gauge I might be able to get it up and running.


----------



## JFaulk01

Oy. I'm on page 315 so far. I mean to read to the end of this thread if it kills me…

Anyway. Hello.

I've got a grand total of… eh, let's include the block planes, why don't we?

-HF #4 that's currently sitting without a blade. Probably gonna turn it into a push block or something like that.

-"Sunshine", probably made in China or India clone of a #4. Pretty decent except for the trashy tote, which has two screws; the one through the little bit at the bottom is gone, so the tote tends to swivel a bit, but it's good enough for roughing. I really need a good jack, though… Cute fact: The original blade on this was all of probably 1mm thick. It blunts if you give it a harsh look. I'm still surprised I got any use out of it at all back in Nigeria…

-Kobalt (Lowe's brand) #4. Surprisingly decent after flattening the bottom and putting a good edge on the cutter. Nice and heavy, with a surprisingly thick tote (5/4, perhaps?). Blade is nice and thick. The sole and sides had a heck of a lot of mill marks, so it took a good bit of sanding, but once they were flattened it's become my favorite smoother.

-A panel-raising plane I put together after reading that PW article. I messed up, I think… made the mouth too tight. Haven't quite finished it yet, though. It's… 14"? 16"? Wood, of course-poplar. I don't expect to use it too much so I'm not too worried about wearing it down. Haven't finished profiling and sharpening the blade… no shaving pictures anytime soon, sorry.

-Block plane, unknown brand. I think it's probably from Ace Hardware, though. Vintage maybe 80s or 90s? No idea really. Got this one from my grandpa.

-Buck Brothers block plane. A joke, of course. I've since put the blade from it in a small wooden plane which is currently AWOL.

-Spokeshave, unknown brand, knockoff of the fairly standard Stanley. Actually a pretty decent piece once I worked on it a little bit. This might have come from Sears, but it doesn't really have any markings or anything as far as I know. Could well have been bought back in Nigeria, in which case it was probably India made.

-Little wooden shoulder plane I made myself with a Stanley… 92? blade from Highland Woodworking. Not perfect but it kinda works. Need to sharpen the blade better, I think, and flatten the sole well. Red oak.

Hem hem hem… what else do I have? Oh yeah…

-Stanley "Handyman" plane, almost certainly late 60s-early 70s vintage. Corrugated sole. Just got this one from my father-in-law; it's very rusty so needs work, but my quick once-over indicated it might well become a decent user. I will have to replace the tote and knob, though-ugly black plastic even if they feel better than all my other plane totes except the Kobalt…

Pictures to come shortly! Glad to be here


----------



## Airframer

I have a question about jointer irons and camber.. Do they usually get a slight camber or is it better to sharpen them square or maybe just "break" the corners?


----------



## donwilwol

I have a question about jointer irons and camber.. Do they usually get a slight camber or is it better to sharpen them square or maybe just "break" the corners?

Depends on your belief. Some think a small camber works best. Some say keep 'em square. I think Smitty puts a camber on his, I keep mine square. Both ways work. I just keep them square because its easier and I can use it for smoothing.


----------



## JFaulk01

Pictures!
































































I hope they come through… Apologies for the format breaking and the blurriness, this is what you get with a $20 digital camera from Rite Aid…


----------



## pastahill

I need an advice. I can buy two Handplanes and i dont know if they are worth the price.

First one a *Stanley Gage G5 plane

*


----------



## donwilwol

I need an advice. I can buy two Handplanes and i dont know if they are worth the price.

First one a Stanley Gage G5 plane

Condition, condition, condition. What's the asking price and condition. Stanley Gage planes are fairly common. Nice users. Average probably $100-$150. I paid $30 for my G6, but it needed some love and has some pitting.


----------



## pastahill

125€

the second one is a liberty bell for 150 €



















Now it´s up to you experts!!!!!


----------



## pastahill

Sorry i was a little to fast with the first posting so the pictures are now uploaded


----------



## donwilwol

If google didn't fail me that's about $206. That seems like a fair price here in the states. You could probably even make a little, especially on the liberty bell. The liberty bell has a little more collector value.


----------



## ShaneA

JFaulk, reading the entire thread may not be recommended to maintain sanity. I am digging the wood spacer, and bolt combo on one of the planes. That is a first for me.


----------



## CL810

I have a question about jointer irons and camber.. Do they usually get a slight camber or is it better to sharpen them square or maybe just "break" the corners?

Break/round the corners.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Camber (ever-so-slight, but it's there) and break the corners is my personal preference, Don is correct. No reason not to as it makes jointing easier AND when flattening, the smoother comes after anyway.

With slight camber I avoid digs.


----------



## Airframer

Thanks guys.. kinda what I was figuring. Now to fire up the new grinder and see if I can get these old irons squared away.


----------



## JayT

Easy jointer solution. Have two and do one each way 

I prefer straight with corners eased. That way when jointing two boards clamped together in preparation for a panel glue up, the resulting surfaces mate together better. For flattening panel faces, it doesn't matter which way the iron is sharpened.


----------



## theoldfart

I have two #7's, one cambered one straight. My current #8 is straight and I will ease the corners when I finish cleaning it up.


----------



## JayT

Oy. I'm on page 315 so far. I mean to read to the end of this thread *if it kills me*…

And it just may. At the very least you will be a bit less sane.

Welcome to the insanity, Jeff.


----------



## Airframer

New kid on the block fresh out of the restore pile..


----------



## racerglen

Oh Eric../Smitty will be knock, knock, knocking on your door…


----------



## Airframer

Heh.. well I need to fix the hole in the mouth plate before it is road trip worthy ;-)

Finally got a new family pic! Heft and Hubris and slightly less hefty have joined the family finally..


----------



## DanKrager

I like slight camber on jointing plane because I use the concave glue joint method to make the joints disappear as much as possible. That is also in combination with a slight curve in the edges of mating boards so the panel has tension in it when glued up. It means controlling the plane to track centered on the board and can be tricky without experience. I do this because my lumber while kiln dried is still fresh and likely unstable. I learned the techniques using air dried and green lumber and have been pleased with the long term results. My finish plane has performed SO much better, again with a very slight camber. A sharp scraper seems the only reliable way for me to take a surface to flat. More learning to do I guess…
DanK


----------



## JFaulk01

JFaulk, reading the entire thread may not be recommended to maintain sanity. I am digging the wood spacer, and bolt combo on one of the planes. That is a first for me.

That's the HF. Turned out the thread for the bolt holding the cutter and lever cap assembly together was stripped at the top of the hole, but was OK below. Original screw was too short, and the only substitute I could find was entirely too long… hence the spacer…


----------



## Ripthorn

I can't believe that 18 from the restore.

Also, I think two jointers is the way to go, so that you can have a straight across for match planing.


----------



## Airframer

Thanks Brian! Turns out that 18 is a 19 which makes my little F-up during the restore a bit more expensive and difficult to fix. Details on that here-> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35888


----------



## donwilwol

Just sitting here, sipping some American Honey, swearing at ebay prices and browsing through LJ's,

So, *Happy New Years and best wishes* for a "Plane" 2014


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You too Don. Iowa's finest warms all the way down;-)


----------



## mochoa

Happy new years biatches! Drunk posting…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh ya:

Easy jointer solution. Have two and do one each way

You NEED at least four or five I say. I love no. 8's. You can never have too much heft and hubris.


----------



## lateralus819

I just love that till Red. I modeled mine off yours a little. Havn't built it yet, but have it drawn. Some day.


----------



## WhoMe

AF, really nice family pics there. especially on that nice bench…

And here is the Type 11 #6C I got in the mail from JayT today. Take a look at those wonderful green handles and those sexy red pinstripes. This is truly a Christmas plane…. Thanks for the extra handle and V logo blade.









A BIG Thank you to Jay. This one will be fun to clean up and will look nice along side all my other Type 11 corrugateds. Unfortunately, this now makes 9 planes that need to be completed regarding rehabs. of which only 3 need blade/chip breaker, lever cap buffing to be complete. the rest need the whole clean up.
I guess I need to find some shop time…

AND, I almost forgot. I have a #45 coming my way…. Thanks Don. I cant wait to get that one too. 
I guess my Christmas came late… which is Juuuuust Fine by me…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Eric, I saw that…


----------



## donwilwol

Those are some butt ugly green extrusions there Mike. That type 11 needs a nice low knob!

Just don't do what Eric did ;-)

Good luck with the 45. I'm glad it'll get some love it deserves.


----------



## Airframer

Happy 2014 everyone!

I thought you might Smitty ;-)

Here is some Heft and Hubris porn for the new year.. Again fresh off the restore pile..

Stanley #8 Type 8



















Stanley #7 Type 7


----------



## chrisstef

"Iowa's finest warms all the way down …"

So what was his name Red?


----------



## theoldfart

Ouch, down to the bone!


----------



## donwilwol

Here is a 4 1/2 I tuned up yesterday.


----------



## JayT

Happy New Year to all. Can't wait to see how the sickness develops in 2014. I'm sure this bunch of enablers will drive the insanity to whole new levels.

Glad the plane arrived safe, Mike. Lessened the load on my restoration queue by increasing yours.


----------



## CL810

*Red*, based on the number of positive comments regarding Templeton Rye I bought a bottle for my bourbon loving brother and it was a hit. Thanks!


----------



## terryR

Nice family shot and fabulous restores, Eric! You build so much stuff so fast, how do ya keep your planes so clean? Or was it just for the photo? LOL. Jealous of the SW19, I am.

Don, that 4 1/2 looks great, but sorta new for your collection?


----------



## waho6o9

Happy New Year my friends!


----------



## Airframer

Terry - they all got a dusting for the pic but I do usually brush them quickly before hanging them back on the wall. I really don't want to have to go back and de-rust these guys again lol.

Nice looking 4 1/2 Don! Is that the one that was for sale un restored on your site? That came out sexy ;-)

Folks.. School me on the * 1/2 * 1/4 sizes. Which are desirable and which are kinda redundant in size? Any that you would consider essential? As I build my tool cabinet I want to know if I should plan for any of those to go in there or if they should be skipped. I do have some Pokemon syndrome though lol.. gotta catch them all!


----------



## donwilwol

Eric, it was listed.

As to the 1/2 and 1/4 sizes, I wouldn't say they are any more redundant then say a #3 and a #4. A lot like the 4 1/2 as a larger smoother. The 5 1/4 was sold as a student plane. I haven't found a huge use for it, but I know Smitty likes it as a jack/scrub type, and that makes sense since its the closest to a #40 size of the bench planes. The 5 1/2 is good for leveling smaller large panels. Will a #6 do the same thing? Sure.

If your really trying to limit to actual needed planes, its hard to say, you can probably do without any of them. It really depends on your perspective.


----------



## JayT

1/2 sizes. Depending on what someone already has, they probably would be considered redundant. Of course, that hasn't stopped anyone on this thread before. 

4-1/2 is a wide smoother, just a matter of personal preference which size to use. Some people prefer a #3 for smoothing, I usually reach for my 604 when doing smoothing and some like the extra mass or width of the 4-1/2. There are times that is handy, such as large panels or knotty wood.

I think the 5-1/2 has more uses, depending. It can be set up as a jumbo jack, super smoother or short jointer and excel at any of those tasks. If you use a #6 quite a bit, then the 5-1/2 is very similar in feel and use. My 605-1/2 is set up with a light camber and used for giving a lightly scalloped, hand planed look to a piece. Honestly, it hasn't gotten used much since the plane swap, as I'm now using the plane from Hammerthumb for that purpose.

Can't comment on the 5-1/4, as I don't have one and have no desire to get one.

Edit: I see Don types faster than me, especially when I'm on the tablet.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I see there is no bedrock for how low Stef's humor will go;-)

Clayton- I'm glad they liked the Templeton. That stuff used to be hard to come by, but I think they've kicked up production. The bottles/batches are no longer numbered by hand on each bottle.

1/2 Sizes? You gotta try 'em at least Eric. 1/2 sizes are my fav. planes.


----------



## theoldfart

Another question for the collective.
Sharpening a 140, 70 degree skew and 12 degree bevel?


----------



## DanKrager

I'm gonna attempt a restore on this thing, but given my location will need some help finding a part.
Here is the plane as I have it. I can make the fancy fence with threaded wooden rods and nuts, and the vertical dovetailed spur cutter, but I would find it difficult to machine brass parts for the depth stop. I'm fairly sure the original was brass because of the subtle discoloration and size. Any help available?
































Thank you in advance for advice, suggestions, or any help!
Happy New Year!
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

I'll dig around the scrap pile Dan, but doubt I can dig up a brass depth stop for you. There is probably a better shot at me finding a #19 mouth and that's pretty slim.

I'm not sure if it will be of any help, but here is a similar restore, http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/29207


----------



## terryR

As promised…the new LN family shot…










All I had before was the routah and shoulder planes!  Thanks to my MomInLaw, I added the 95, 271, 66, LA Jack, and LA Smoother, 4 1/2, and a 112 scraper. What a haul!!!

Nah, I'm not replacing my Stanley 3, 4, 5, 5, 5 1/2, or 7…just adding more weapons to the arsenal!

I've only had a chance to make shavings with the 164 so far due to my lathe habit the past 2 weeks, but no hurries…


----------



## donwilwol

I suppose now that you have those nice shiny LNs you'll be sending me those old rusty Sargents.


----------



## terryR

LOL, NO rusty Sargents in my shop, Don.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Very nice Terry. Those LNs sure are addictive. I can't stop lusting for them. Might have to get mine spruced up for a shot someday.


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Nice planes parade Terry!


----------



## DanKrager

Wow! Just WOW! Your MIL must be expecting something pretty great from your shop…just sayin'. She could get real high priority in my shop with just two of those! 
DanK


----------



## terryR

So, Smitty, did I earn any enabler points using this 164 to form a chamfer on the lower skirts for my tool chest? I'm sure a skewed rabbet with a fence would be better…but I wanted to use the 164 today, darn it! LOL










...was holding my breath as I took the photo…man, I need a wagon vice…


----------



## racerglen

A full mug sitting on the back would have removed the fear factor Terry ;-)


----------



## john2005

I wish I could type a whistle right about now!


----------



## 33706

A random Etsy photo to share:










Yep, a gearshift knob on a plane. Pretty cool and ingenious, I'd say!


----------



## JustJoe

*There is probably a better shot at me finding a #19 mouth and that's pretty slim.*
Isn't the mouth the empty space between the front and back of the plane?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, I'm smiling. Points awarded, nice work.


----------



## waho6o9

Congratulations Terry! Your MIL totally rocks, forever.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, if your not tired of Lie-Nielsen porn, I got my girls spruced up for a shot. Even I can't believe I've acquired all but one of these planes in the past 6 months. Put in a lotta hours in the shop to pay for them, but it's been worth it. I get a lot of enjoyment out of these puppies. 








-








-








-
-
My shop elf wanted to help with the pics. Her vantage point was a little low….but nice closeups;-)








-


----------



## LoriF

*BRK*


----------



## bandit571

A Mutt & Jeffs shot?









Or, a Millers Falls #9 at work?









Might have things about sharp…


----------



## WhoMe

AF - with a #8 type 8 and a #7 type 7, I see the start of a new collection. Matching the numbered plane with the type. Now you need the #6 ty6, #5 ty5 and so on. C'mon, go for it…lol

I'm with LoriF with that drool shot for both Terry and BRK. Nice stuff there…

Yea, Don, I see a low knob for that #6 in the future (to make it period correct) but it is too far down the rehab list to worry about it now. BUT, I will be getting rid of that green paint soon. Christmas is over so gotta get rid of the colors. Ill post a shot of the woods minus green in the semi near future. Maybe someone will have a orphan low knob that might want to trade for a high knob.

Jay, please don't be offended. I am really appreciative of purchasing the plane from you. I know you didn't do that and that is how you found it. Gotta wonder what they were thinking though…
The rest of the plane looks great and a BIG thanks for the 'V' logo blade. HOW did you get the blade to look so good btw? 
I need to work on almost all of my blades, chip breakers and lever caps to shine them up a bit for all my planes on the rehab list. So I will be curious to hear what you used.

And for that matter, besides that buffing wheel off Amazon, what do people use to make their blades/chip breakers/lever caps look pretty..


----------



## WhoMe

OH, and one more thing, who has hints on how to sharpen #45 blades??


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mike- shoot me a pm if you need t11 parts. I have a fair amount that I won't be using.

My fav is just a fine wire wheel on the grinder. I have a 3M deburring wheel if I want it to shine. Dem's pricey though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mike, I've had good results simply polishing the backs of my #45 irons to get good performance…


----------



## j1212t

Quick qustions, I have fell down the slippery slope of handplanes and there is no coming back anymore. So now I have two #4 and 2 antiques from my great grandfather in addition to 2 planes that I don't know the nameof, 6 handplanes altogether. I have found out about the importance of proper shaprening.

I know there is a load of different opinions when it comes to best way to sharpen, so I am going to narrow it down. I want to purchase a set of oil stones to sharpen, I have only used these so I prefere them. So what would be the best in terms of quality and performance for a novice hand planer. I need stones and means to flatten them. And I need to be able to buy it off of ebay or amazon, because I live in a small country in Northen Europe (Estonia) and with a population of 1,4million, I don't have access to the stores that you guys have.

In addition, if any method is a whole lot cheaper but similar effectiveness let me know. Thanks a lot my fellow addicts and may 2014 be your best year so far.


----------



## WhoMe

Red the wire wheel was what I was going to try first. I don't think I'll want them really shiny but I'll see after a wire wheel. The really dull grey just doesn't look good right now.
Also, where is your LN version of the 140??? )

Smitty, so you don't work on the bevel part of the cutters? Not even initially?
I'll have to see them when I get them but I would think just working the back would not make them sharp enough. Or do the cutters not need sharpening like a standard plane blade.
PM me when you get a chance with some details.


----------



## waho6o9

Well Jake, since your next to Sweden maybe get across the Baltic Sea and
get a Tormek.

http://tormek.com/en/

It's not cheap but if will last a lifetime. You'll probably get chisels and other 
things that need sharpening and the Tormek can do all those items and more.

Diamond plates like EZE Lap Diamond Products, or DMT stay flat and then you
can polish with a water stone or a piece of leather charged with green honing
compound.

Some folks use MDF (medium density fiberboard) charged with green compound.

Hope you find what you need Bro.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jake, I wrote about my preference for oil stones in my sharpening blog. I use a Norton Med. India, Norton hard Arkansas truslucent, and an extra course diamond stone. They can all be all be found on Amazon, Toolsforworkingwood.com, sharpeningsupplies.com etc. 
I used the diamond stone for coarse work and to flatten, or take the haze off the oil stones. This setup will run you about $150 to start. But it will be a very long time before you have to spend another dime. Hope it helps.

Mike- The LN rabbet block isn't skewed like the 140. LN does make another block plane that is skewed though.


----------



## donwilwol

In my opinion, add a 8" grinder to Red's recommendation and you have the perfect set up for fast and easy no matter what the task is.

The grinder will need an aluminum oxide wheel. Slow speed is nice but not an absolute requirement. I prefer 8" but 6" will work to.

Oh, and he forgot to mention a strop.


----------



## terryR

Maybe a good time for me to ask…has anyone ever worn out a DMT? How long should I expect them to last with weekly use?

Red, love your LN blocks…


----------



## donwilwol

Good question Terry. I bought mine used probably 2 years ago. No sign of ware out yet. I have heard they do get worn out, but I have no idea how long it takes.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Right fells, a grinder and strop will complete the pimp setup…lol:








-
-
Terry, I know dmts do wear out eventually. I'm sure flattening a lot of backs and heavy use will speed that up. I've had mine for a year, and it seems like it will last several more. Either way, they're a very cost effective abrasive.


----------



## terryR

The initial cost of those DMT's scared me for a while, but after a year, I cannot tell any difference…not very scientific, I know.

But since my shop has a concrete floor, just the thought of dropping a Novaculite stone, pushed me towards the DMT's. I hope they last over 5 years…just sayin'


----------



## donwilwol

I think you'll need to do a lot of sharpening to ware them out in 5 years.


----------



## JayT

No offense taken, Mike. That is how it was picked up at the auction and I wasn't going to put time into removing paint from parts that were going to be replaced anyways. All I do for irons, chip breakers and lever caps is a wire wheels on the bench grinders.

It helps that I have two grinders-the variable speed 6in is set up with a 60 grit white wheel for sharpening on one side and a coarse wire wheel for rust/paint removal on the other. I also have an underpowered 4in one inherited from my grandpa set up with a fine wire wheel and buffing wheel. It's the only time I have found that lack of power works out well, because if you apply too much pressure, the grinder just stops. Makes you focus on letting the motor do the work.

Paul Sellers has mentioned that he wears out an EZE-Lap diamond stone in about ten years with him and all the school students sharpening on them. I'd think one should last a single hobbyist a lifetime.


----------



## terryR

^Schweet.

Random yesterday shavings from a franken18 with the original mouth plate.


----------



## Mosquito

Ugh, lots of posts to sift through since I've been offline for a few days…

Little sad that the Handplane calendar is done, and I never got a chance to make a new one :-(


----------



## mochoa

We need a new calendar!

Paul Sellers says an EZ lap plate lasts him about 10 years which means it will last any of us a lifetime.

I'm repeating myself but EZ laps sell for $35 on ebay with free shipping. In my opinion you cant beat that, not for a 3"x8" stone. I love mine.


----------



## probie61

(humor) You guys are making me feel ignorant about my recent Ridgid R4331 purchase! I feel so embarrassed! Maybe I'll buy a "Stanley" today when I pick up a scraper! I look forward to the day when I can post to the forums with as much wisdom and humor as 'yall!

Thanks for the grins!

-Steve


----------



## Mosquito

I might work on another calendar, but may put out a call for help on it lol

About the EZE-Lap, I've slowly converted over to the EZE-lap plates from the DMT Duo Sharp stones I've got. For some reason I just like them more. Maybe if I had bought Dia-Sharp stones it'd be a different story, but it is what it is. I've got an Extra Fine, and a Medium so far. And honestly, that's worked great so far, ending with a strop. I'll likely pick up a Coarse at some point, for flattening and heavy bevel reestablishment work


----------



## ToddJB

Red- do you go with the 6"x3" for stone size?


----------



## chrisstef

Red's stones are no where near that big.


----------



## upchuck

TerryR
I am *not *a fan of diamond "stones". On August 7,2010 I spent $130 at Woodcraft for the 4"X10" two sided
Coarse/ExtraCoarse shown above. Note the smoothness on the right edge of the ExtraCoarse side. 15-20% of the "stone" is worn out.
Maybe this is from misuse on my part. I may have used too much pressure when lapping the pits (craters?) out
of my bottom-feeder plane irons and chisels backs. For the past year and a half I've only used this "stone" for flattening the waterstones I use. The other side of the DMT is the coarse side and I have not used it at all. 
Now for initial lapping I use 80 grit 3"X24" sanding belts glued to 3/8" glass or granite plates. I'll continue to use this one diamond "stone" I have for waterstone maintenance but I will not be replacing it. I continue to search for a way to do initial lapping/grinding/flattening. 
So…Yes!...It is possible to wear out a diamond stone.
chuck


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I guess we should clarify for some. The duosharp Stones look like this:








I cannot speak to these because I've never used them.

The EZ or DMT diamond plates look like this:








-
I like the plates pretty well so far.

Todd- Despite Stef's stone envy. All mine are 8×3" This is the only diamond stone I've used.


----------



## chrisstef

No stones here .. all onions baby.


----------



## mochoa

Random Thursday pic. 6 Board chest in process. This is turning out to be a very easy and fast project by the way. I recommend yall crank one out, easily done in a weekend I'd say.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"I look forward to the day when I can post to the forums with as much wisdom and humor as 'yall!"

I dunno Steve. There's only a few cats on here who really now what they're talking about. The rest of us just make it up as we go along;-)


----------



## Airframer

Random yesterday shavings from a franken18 with the original mouth plate. 

I see what you did there.. touche…


----------



## bandit571

There is a Franken Plane #18-1/4 in that picture?









Mutt & Jeffs??

"Current state of the workbench"









That is spelled CROCHET???


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Introducing Miss Marple(s) #5: I hope that the old lady will help me to solve some plane mysteries…




























The footprint is a little narrower than my Record #4 and the iron a little thicker; I have just sharpened the iron and used it as a short jointer with the small tool chest I am building. First shavings:


----------



## JustJoe

Miss Marple looks a bit garish with all that red. Is that the original color?

I wish I had room to hoard all those planes the way some of you do, but my little shack just isn't big enough. So this year I'm trying something different. Instead of the whole plane, I just save the best part and throw away the rest. Yep, managed to whittle a shelf full of block planes down to just five little pieces taking up barely any room at all.


----------



## donwilwol

Joe, you're suppose to poke a hole in the middle of those. Haven't you been following along!!


----------



## JustJoe

I'm waiting until I get a couple more of them then I'll make a necklace for some special lady.


----------



## chrisstef

I knew you lusted after those 18's Joe.


----------



## Airframer

Just send them to me.. I'll get the holes made for ya 

I have a feeling this trumps the frog lateral adjuster re-peening fiasco doesn't it… Gonna go flog myself with a Handyman #4 now..

Edit.. looking at those I realize they are supposed to stay hole free. Only the mouths from the #19's are supposed to have a hole in them lol.


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Joe, I suppose yes, most of the Shamrock line tools by Marples were painted red (with some exceptions though).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Somebody call for a Handyman?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #11 as a cross-grain smoother:


----------



## Bertha

Just saying.










HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well, he shows up! Finally got tired of being cooped up with bhog since NYE??


----------



## jordanp

Leave it to a lumberjock to steal the only Stanley leather working plane away from those poor poor leatherworkers..


----------



## chrisstef

Thats one way to run a trap for a sink Al.


----------



## racerglen

Sink trap ?
Thought the Doctor had a huge bong on the go ?'


----------



## john2005

K boys, friend at work picked up a block at a local auction. Brought it in to see what it was. I am kinda stumped. No pics yet as I left my phone at home so here's the brief description. 7", forgot to measure width, knob with 3 holes for adjuster, fixed sole, wood knob on the front and excelsior style cap. None of the fancy casting, lat adj, or handy grips. Thin casting too. Thoughts?


----------



## j1212t

Thanks a lot for the info on the sharpening stones, I will find a few to suit my needs and make a wishlist for myself, so I know what to save for.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

John, thoughts would be limited to "picture needed." The part about three holes for adjuster is interesting, makes me picture holes in an iron, not a knob. Without being able to specifically include (or exclude) Stanley as a mfgr, it's tough using words only. Even the absense of handy grips, if were stanley, would mean old. But not all makers included them so there's not much to go on…

Those poor leatherworkers. Maybe I didn't crush their world too bad that they would show me how they held that incredibly clunky plane during use. It's not as ergonomic as the #80 scraper. Imagine steering a bicycle by holding the handlebars way in tight, by the center stem, in a tight gripped mannery (easy, Stef). That's the way I needed to hold the #11 to get that shavings shot…


----------



## WayneC

Posting to get to the bottom. Been reading all of the posts in email. I had a very busy December with work and family commitments for the holidays. Happy New Years guys.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Back at ya Wayne. Hope all is good with you and yours.

You haven't missed much. We're still a batch of nutjobs.


----------



## racerglen

Easy conductor…some of us are WAY beyond knutjobs..
;-)
And Happy New year to you too Wayne.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I nearly had a moment of weakness today and bid on an LN heft and hubris. I'm glad I composed myself. I don't "need" it, but I sure want it.
Stickin to my budget…..grumble, grumble.


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne, happy new year to you too and welcome back.

Red, C'mon, you know you should get that LN. lol

Dang, I didn't know that diamond plates have come down that much. they are practically affordable now. Cheaper than the better water stones. 
I bought a couple smaller 6" x 2" DMT diamond whetstones from Rockler to try out. I like the fine one as it seems to work well, the coarse, not so much. It seemed like it is already dull. I will have to try it on some other blades to see but right now, it seems like the fine works better and lasts longer. The fine is definitely not the last step. I think it could take the place of a 1000 grit water stone. 
But based on what several of you are saying, use a x-coarse to establish a bevel, use a fine for major touch up and a oil stone/water stone/strop for final polishing. At any rate, at least I'm trying out the diamond stuff for the first time.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mike- often the extra course plates are too course at first. At leas for freehanding. I like them better after they break in. But ya, I only used them if there's a big chip or something. 
Normal honing is just a medium india stone (bargain stones btw) and a hard arkansas. Then strop. Anyway, if your expecting diamond plates/stones to hog off material, that's not what they're intended for. A grinder or some 80grit psa would be better.

I'm getting to the point where I can freehand a hollow grind that stops juuuuussst short of the cutting edge. Then free hand the new edge on the india and arkansas. Takes me like 2mins….and I like that.


----------



## Airframer

I was sitting in the shop enjoying some quiet time tonight. I decided to do some preventative maint on my planes and take them apart to clean and reapply some corrosion prevention when I came upon a discovery I hadn't noticed the last time I had my No 4 taken apart.

From my limited expertise and knowledge and a plethora of Googling I think my No 4 is a Type 13 Sweetheart that has the wrong lever cap and blade in it.

Here it is all naked.. (pic taken when I got it in the mail 6 months ago or so.. it is MUCH cleaner now)










Note the frog style, single patent date behind the frog "U.S. PAT. APR-19-10" no raised ring around the knob which is what places it in the type 13 era.

The problems are the wrong lever cap (kidney hole not a keyhole) and no SW markings on the blade which appears to be from a Type 5 era plane.

What does the jury say? I think I'll hunt for the appropriate parts for this guy unless my suspicions are wrong.. I don't want to make it a SW if it isn't one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sure looks like the main body, frog, knob and tote are T13s. Stanley is known to pull together anything from inventory to complete a tool, so it may be original. Your call, there's really no wrong answer here.


----------



## WhoMe

Red, that is good to know on the x-coarse. expectations are now tempered a bit. But, I sure expected the coarse one to take more material off than it seems to do. In flattening the backside of blades, it just seems to take more work than I thought. Unfortunately, it also shows that my previous flattening work on the water stones was flawed..
At least I am learning on the diamond stuff. As far as 80 grit, yea, belt sander belts glued to granite do the trick for sure. Not only on blade bevels but initial fettling on plane soles. Just make sure to clean out the iron dust often though. 
Me thinks I'll have to invest in some 3"x 8-10" diamond plates in the future and a 8K water stone or proper strop + compound too. Although it works, my sandpaper (80-120 grit), 1K and 6K water stones and minor stropping method works, it sure needs improvement.

Smitty, yea, Stanley pulled from different parts bins but the blade and cap seem a little too far off to make sense, At least to me. 
AF, if it were me, I would hunt for type 13 parts to make it "whole" again. That is what I try to do with my type 11's.
In my case, I know Stanley used the V logo blades on most type 11's and the type 10 logo blades on early type 11's. Luckily, all the rest of the parts and markings are consistent. I just like the V logos…


----------



## Airframer

Yeah it really seems that someone piece milled this together at some point. Another thing that is off is it has a low knob and it should have a high knob.

Thanks guys.. gonna get this guy back to it's original state I think.


----------



## upchuck

I don't expect the planes I buy to fit into type study descriptions. Too much water over the dam. Too many years gone bye-bye. Any planes I buy will be pre WWII. WWII ended almost 70 years ago. Parts wear out, get replaced, get exchanged from one plane to another, fall on to concrete floors.

I'm glad that there are folks that are dedicated to own perfect examples in the box, with original wrapping paper, straight from the factory grind on the body and blade, and the factory rust preventer appropriate to the year the plane was made. All of that is interesting historical archeology and tells us about the time period that the tool was made. And at this point tools in that condition might be better put on display instead of used as daily workers.

A few of years ago I was looking for a #7. I saw one at a local tool dealer and paid $45 for it. I said that I would replace the hardwood with rosewood and change out the plastic depth adjuster for a brass one. The seller said that that would destroy the tool's integrity. I understood what he was saying but I like rosewood and brass.
When I got the tool home and examined it in detail I noticed that the rear 4" was broken off and the end had been ground off to the correct profile.

I laugh at myself over that one. It's a perfectly fine #6 with the "No. 7" on the rear deck. But the tool's "integrity" was destroyed long before I paid for it.


----------



## Airframer

Upchuck - I am usually with you on that. Any other type era and it wouldn't bother me at all but for this to be missing 2 of the more desirable features of a type 13 (the keyhole and that darn logo) it just feels wrong not to fix it.

After looking at the rest of my planes I noticed I have more SW planes and tools that not.. seems I have had the sickness for a while but have been in denial of it lol…


----------



## terryR

Eric, how sweet that you found that plane in your user bunch! Love me some Type13's…The v-logo is cool, but sell it to one of these guys, and get some SW love on your no.4. Just my opinion…

Red, bollocks on the LN heft and hubris…buy the 7 1/2 so I have a reliable review to base my purchase on! LOL


----------



## upchuck

Airframer-There was and is no criticism meant or implied from this end. Do I understand that the word "Frankenplane" is either discouraged or not allowed on this forum? But where do you draw the line?
(And where one "draws the line" may be the most interesting ethical/moral question in the universe.)

All things being equal I too prefer that a plane is in as original condition and true to it's type as possible. I'm inclined to dig into my parts box to replace a part that "should" be on a tool. And I have bought parts to bring a plane closer to it's factory condition. But that's not going to stop me from using my tools.

Here in Old Tool Hell I buy what I can find. For me that's a plane with "good bones". By "good bones" I mean solid body/sole/shoe with a solid frog that can be made to mate well. The rest is just bonus points.

I'm new at this LumberJocks stuff. Is this forum the place to ask for offer parts to swap?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

upchuck, any terms are allowed / none discouraged in this forum re: planes. It's all good. Bandit, a regular contributor, is the master at them and does great work for his home with frankenplanes, frankensaws, etc.

If you're looking for parts, there are quite a few here that have extras and a swap might happen. Absolutely no harm in asking. If not in this Epic Thread, you can start a topic for the parts you're looking for, too. LJs is all about interaction. Welcome!


----------



## john2005

So finally got some pics. Sorry they suck, best my poor little phone could do. Thoughts?

I have decided it is not a Stanley after all. I still don't know what it is. It is a lot like my Millers Falls low angle but it has a standard angle. It just has a Stanley blade. It does have 1045 cast into the sole under the blade at the mouth opening. The letters are recessed not raised. Other than that, no markings. Who's got an idea?


----------



## upchuck

Thanks Smitty for clearing up the use of terminology. I have noticed Bandit's work. He is an inspiration. I've seen several silk purses he's made from a hog's @$$hole.


----------



## WhoMe

Upchuck, like Smitty said any type of plane is good. Many, me included, get to a point where we like certain types because of certain features and so on. I myself have gotten way snobby on the type 11 corrugated planes. But that does not mean I don't appreciate the work that goes into making any plane usable to its owner. With a backlog of 10 planes in various states of rehab, I know and appreciate the work needed.
So post away.


----------



## WhoMe

I just picked up my #45 I bought from Don. Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy…...
Thank you Don.
I barely got a chance to look at it before heading to work. More substantial than I expected. Looks good.
Will be posting pics as soon as I can.
Weeeeeeeeeeeee….. this one looks like fun


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. He said (b)hogs butthole. I woukdnt be surprised to find a purse in there. Or a tie. Or any other long lost article of clothing claimed to performing the walk of shame.


----------



## donwilwol

John, see if this is what you have, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2013/12/11/a-stanley-9-12-curca-1889-1898-type-8a/


----------



## donwilwol

Sorry John, I just noticed yours has a wooden knob. I think you have a #220 with a early 9 1/2 cap.

Glad the #45 made it safely Mike.

upchuck, this is the place to ask just about anything. If its really off topic a picture of a plane is required


----------



## john2005

Thanks Don. If I was forced to guess, 220 is what I would have gone with, but nowhere does it say Stanley or Made in USA like a lot of the Stanley's I've seen. But maybe I have not seen one so old?


----------



## donwilwol

It may be a 220 knock off.


----------



## Airframer

Just got a box full of blocks in the mail. I originally bought the lot specifically for the #19 base in it to rob the mouth off of but it has some other "jewels" hidden in it too!










First here is the #19 base.. I need to liberate the mouth from it. Like most adjustable mouth planes it is rusted shut right now..










It also has most of a 9 1/4










This cute little guy.. a complete #203. Not the greatest block ever made but kinda hard to find and darn cute really. I can see situations where this guy might be handy..










Size comparison










And this guy..










It has a broken lever cap but this iron is a pretty early one..



















And this one is for you Don.. A complete Sargent Knuckle Plane!










I paid $45 for the lot and think I made out better than I originally thought. When I boughtr it I was figuring on taking a loss just for a mouth without a hole in it lol.


----------



## terryR

Mike, congrats on the 45 acquisition!

I took some time today to spruce up a recent Stanley jack…didn't find any SW logos! LOL.

But I finally got a decent photo of the secondary bevel…










It looks major in the photo, but is only 4 degrees added on top of the 25 degree primary. Also finished up a new walnut knob to match the tote…although it doesn't match worth a darn!










Time and grimy hands should fix that problem…cherry shavings for your pleasure…This jack is headed to an LJ buddy in the post tomorrow…errr…monday! 

Edit…Nice haul, Eric! Love the 4306?


----------



## Airframer

Nice one Terry! I found that a 1/5 mixture of Varathane Kona stain and dark walnut danish oil get walnut darn near close to rosewood colored. That's how I finished my walnut totes on my 2 jointers..


----------



## terryR

wood stain mixed with oil?
will try!
thanks!


----------



## Airframer

That's what I did.. a little dab will do ya with the stain but it darkened it up just right. Be sure to play around with the ratios on a scrap first.


----------



## donwilwol

Eric, nice bunch of blocks. I may have a replacement for thru broken cap. Is it a 9 1/2? No more taps 

Terry, that #5 looks awesome.


----------



## Airframer

Thanks Don. I think it is a 9 1/2. At least a 9 1/2 type plane the cap for a 9 1/2 will fit from what I can tell.

Do you have an interest in the Sargent? If so it's yours.. the last thing I need is to start another addiction lol. It is kinda cool though. The lateral adjuster is attached to the blade!


----------



## john2005

That's a good haul there Eric.


----------



## Airframer

HAHAHAHAHA! I'll be damned.. I just took apart the #203 in the group and was having trouble making out the Trademark on the blade.. a bit of scrubbing later I was greeted by a SW logo lol. I have to say I am now quite smitten with this tiny little block plane. I tried to get pics but it still has too much rust on it to get a clear pic of it. More after the restore.


----------



## upchuck

These are a couple of chip breakers that I've come across. I think that one I purchased with an Ohio Tool Co.
tapered blade and the other one was just the chip breaker alone. The brass boss on the chip breaker is the part that I'm curious about. Is that typical of British planemakers? Who added a brass boss to their chip breakers?


----------



## racerglen

UpChuck, I've got a couple like that, one's a Matheson, the other an "Aaron Hidick" "Diamic" that came in a Greenslade plane from Bristol, think it could have been a comon method ?
anyone else got an idea ?


----------



## terryR

Eric, you're killing me with all these SW finds! How about I send ya my pile of rusty planes? LOL

Bud, that 4306 or '07…hard to tell…is a nice lil plane! I'd beg for it, but I have both already…and I bet Don has multiples! 

Heck, sharpen it up, and add an oddball to your family…

( He said knowing one clean sargent leads to many! )


----------



## JayT

Mos and I are putting together a 2014 calendar of not just planes, but all the seemingly linked threads. You know the Hand Planes Workbench Tool Box Saw Vintage Drills Chisels Smackdown of Your Dreams stuff. Also planning to incorporate pics from the three tools swaps held in 2013. I have been pulling pics and will be asking for some higher resolution images, too.

What I would like is to be sure that everyone has the opportunity to say whether or not they would like pictures they have taken included. Please PM me a "Yep, include my pics/plane/projects" type message in the next couple of days if you are OK with that or a "No, please do not use my stuff" if not.

I'll post this message in a couple of the other threads, too and then, if necessary, contact any stragglers via PM. Hopefully calendars will be available to order in a week or so.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JustJoe

Here's another steal of a deal coming up on the goodwill site. Could be had for cheap - just $6 (plus the $2 s/h and of course postage.)









" no major damage seen"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jay and Mos- Sweet. I was worried I'd have to buy an LN calendar


----------



## CFrye

Tulsa area Craig's list entry









Listed as a Stanley #10, I think it's a #5 though (which I am not in the market for). Still not a bad price, right ?
Edit $20 for the big plane there is also a small block plane for $10-seller will combine the two for $25


----------



## Airframer

Yeah.. that is either a current production or a Made in England 80's Stanley (Handyman?) #5. There are better and cheaper ones out there to be honest.


----------



## racerglen

Joe, Bandit could have that sucker making thou thick shavings in no time !
(oye vey….;-(


----------



## WhoMe

I know Candy, when they posted that ad, they must have been cross-eyed looking at the #5 and added the numbers up to get 10.

Joe, I don't see any major damage on that plane. Major modifications, yes but damage no… lol


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, the movers are showing up today. We are letting them do the packing, and you can bet that I will be watching the planes and other hand tools like a hawk to make sure they are well packed and such. I will have to live without all my tools for about 5 weeks while we live in a temporary housing situation. That's going to suck…


----------



## terryR

Hey Joe, I'd be willing to make you a hot dog attachment that fits over the 'non-damaged' area! 

I'm certain that I'm the only plane geek here that sorta likes those blue planes! They're the same color as my farm truck.

AND, let me take this chance to brag about the *warm temps* today down south in Alabama! It's +14 degrees now and that's the high for the next 4 days here in the mountains. 1" of snow last night. Brrr. I don't know how ya'll handle living up North! LOL


----------



## 33706

@terryR: Oh, jeez…Brrr?
Here in town, it is -33c (-27F) right now this morning, with a windchill advisory of -47c (-52F)!!
When my 2 year-old Z71 won't start, even when connected to a block heater….and just barely, with a battery booster charge…
Oh, and I have a bunch of blue Stanleys…I'm saving them for parts hoping that the screws are the correct threads.
Hope your shop is warm and cozy, terry!


----------



## mochoa

I got this skew rabbet from Dan a while back, getting the hang of it but works great! So cool going accross the gran and leaving a smooth finish.









Also don't hate the SW 62, great for jointing end grain!


----------



## CampD

14in Alabama! wow its 55 here in the mountians of Mass.
But to that extent its suppose to be in the negitives by tomorrow night.


----------



## theoldfart

Every one should have at least one of these


----------



## theoldfart

Doug with all this rain tomorrow should be a skating rink!


----------



## WayneC

I saw the 444 on the list this morning Kevin and wondered if anyone would pony up… lol

Too rich for my blood.


----------



## CampD

I'll update on the weather, dropped 20 degrees in past 1 1/2 hrs and it is now snowing.
Gota love New England!


----------



## WayneC

Glad I am in California.


----------



## Mosquito

it's 12:30 in the afternoon, we finally hit our high (-15) and have a windchill of -40… weeeee lol

And that 444 … mmmm. $1285? Heh nope lol


----------



## WayneC

It is a chilly 48 heading to 65 here in California today.


----------



## pastahill

I have seen this in german #bay. Great use for old planes? Or just a wastage of resources?
What do you think.


----------



## pastahill

Sorry, i forgot to reduce the picture.


----------



## JustJoe

If you right-click on it and then click "view image" you will see the entire thing. I guess that's one way to use up a pile of wooden planes.


----------



## WayneC

Lol. Make sure the blades are retracted before sitting down.


----------



## JayT

Don't forget to retract the irons before sitting down to take a break.

Edit: I see that Wayne and I are thinking alike. He just types faster.


----------



## WayneC

Great minds think alike JT… lol 15 seconds between our posts.


----------



## WayneC

LOL


----------



## Mosquito

I guess it works lol

Got my last set in the mail today…


----------



## Airframer

OK Mos… you officially suck! Nice looking set!


----------



## TerryDowning

Lunchtime!!


----------



## chrisstef

Dude's having trouble fitting an IBC blade into an old Stanley … http://50.115.35.242/topics/56661


----------



## CFrye

Tim remembered that I collect miniature tools and sent me some spoke shaves in a LJ care package.

















Was waiting to post when I could get to the shop and make shavings. Between work, weather(12degrees here) and a nasty virus… Looks like it'll be a while. Thanks Tim for enlarging my mini collection!
Pastahill, that plane bench looks cool. I'd be afraid to sit on it even if it didn't have blades!
Mos, looks like a late Christmas for you. Congrats!


----------



## WayneC

Nice Mos.

Cute little shaves Candy. Should be fun to play with.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Somethings fishy about Stef's link above. It tries to make you login to LJS again….but the web address isn't right. Hackers.

Well crap. Sad day in my shop. My t13 no. 8 that LukieB beautifully restored was acting funny the other day when I was flattening my bench. I just grabbed another jointer at the time. Today this is what I found today upon further inspection:









-
I have no idea what happened. That's it. I'm selling all my baileys and buying LNs;-)


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, yes you officially suck. So jealous.
BRK, that happened to a #5 bailey jack of mine. I think the metal is weak because I had to have the side welded too several years ago. It was a new plane to me in 1980s. 
And pastahill, those are officially bench planes. 
Congratulations, Candy…those are treasures!
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Mos is giving me feelings of anxiety, I only have one set of Record H&R's. But the good news is he now has to get a full set of Stanley's and be forced to sell the Records! HuZah. :0)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's first for me Dan. I'm bummed. It was a good heft and hubris.


----------



## Airframer

Oh come off it Red.. you did that on purpose just to justify that LN heft and hubris you were drooling over last week… come on fess up!


----------



## jordanp

1st family photo. All be it a small family they get the job done.


----------



## CFrye

Nice looking family there Jordan.


----------



## WayneC

They look great Jordan.


----------



## lateralus819

Went to visit DonW yesterday, look what I brought home. A #4 1/2. Been wanting one of these for a while, he hooked me up! It's in great shape.


----------



## WhoMe

Red, that stinks. Sorry to see that on a #8. Especially since they are not near as common as a #7. If you sell it for parts, I know someone who has a #8 and is kind of looking to try an aftermarket blade (me).

I can see the ad for that bench. "Just sit on our bench and watch the pounds just peel away"

So Mos, I only see 7 there. Does the#10 h+r only come in a round? And what is next, the full set of optional cutters for the 45 or, do you already have those too??? Lol.


----------



## Wally331

I'm sorry that happened to you red, perhaps it is time for a proper burial? Or will it be reborn as a new plane, from the fiery furnaces of the foundry. A sacrifice to the gods of industrial might, of heft and hubris.

Maybe that plane breaking is a sign, you need to keep bidding on that LN #8 on ebay  If it were you I'd burn some sage in my shop, ya know to ward off the bad spirits that destroyed the precious.


----------



## CL810

Second trip out with the router plane - man it's fun!


----------



## Mosquito

*WhoMe*, the #10 comes in H&R, but the sets were #6, #8, #10, and a bullnose.

I got both #6 irons sharpened up tonight, as well as the other two rounds. Will tackle the rest of the hollows later. Not feelin' so hot, so don't want to stand and sharpen all night.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wally- your post had me crackin' up. Perhaps some sage burning is in order. As it happens, I have a t14 no 8 base in my boneyard. Maybe just time for a restore….and resurrection

That's right Bobby Boucher, "We live to play anudder day."

Lateralus- Congrats. I love 4 1/2s. 
Clayton- Did you get that with your LV gift card?


----------



## CL810

Red I actually got it last fall. Gift card was used for a large shoulder plane and a skew block plane.


----------



## DonBroussard

@BRK-If you can't revive that No. 8, they would make some really heavy bookends, as a last resort of course. They'd be able to hold up just about any literature you have in your shop.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Ha! Don, I'm not sure what to do with it. You can see in the pic the cracked part was pushing down. Not worth a crap as a plane now. Glad I didn't sell or give away that other no 8 base I have. Messes up my T13 set. Oh well.


----------



## Slyy

Picked this rust up the other day along with the Millers Falls 18c I've already repaired and posted of in the restoration mega thread. First time over here on this thread and it seemed like an okay place to seek identification answers perhaps. 









A picture of the frog and where it mates to the plane bed

















The iron cap is plane cast iron, doesn't appear to be japanned. The blade (after a an hour in the evaporust) came clear enough to barely make out a diamond logo with "diamond edge" on the bottom. A quick google search turned up DonW's blog post on plane makers and references the Shapleigh Planes as the source of the logo.
Any chance anyone knows enough about them to say for sure if the blade belongs to the plane? It's a #7 equivalent for sure (22" long) but would just be nice to know its pedigree.


----------



## WhoMe

Got it Mos, bullnose was the odd one out. thanks. gotta look at the 45 manual again….
How are you sharpening your blades? I just got a 45 from DonW (thanks again Don) and I was wondering. All the blades are in excellent shape but was curious on the sharpening. 
And, how often have you used the slitter blade on the 45.


----------



## lateralus819

Sly does it have a rubber tote? I just reostred a Diamond edge #8. Same frog/base.


----------



## donwilwol

Jake, post some pictures of the front of the frog and the lateral adjuster.


----------



## Slyy

Tote and knob are wood, here's a pic of the front of the frog. If you need a more detailed pic of lateral adjuster, will have to wait till I get back home









If it helps, front knob area only has the single post in the casting, no raised or ridged areas around it.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup there's some bad juju in the shop Red. That sucks. I went through a period of the bad juju, it was tough to get rid of but lighting green leafy substances on fire helped in my case. I chose parsley, it was the closest to sage I could come up with.


----------



## Airframer

I gotta say that looks just like my Type 7 #7 frog and frog bed. Are there any trademarks on the lateral adjuster? That is where it would be if it is a Stanley.

*EDIT.. looking at it again there are enough differences to say.. I don't know lol. Yes more detail on the lateral adjuster would help a lot.


----------



## Mosquito

*WhoMe* I just flatten and polish the backs, then knock the burr off the front. Don't want to change the shape of the cutter at all. My intent is to eventually use each iron to make a hollow or round in a piece of wood, then charge it with honing compound, so I can use it to polish the edge/knock off the burr.


----------



## WhoMe

Mos, I was thinking the same thing with a wood profile peer cutter. but trying to figure out how to make it the proper shape but slightly smaller to accept some 600-1500 grit sandpaper to use for sharpening. Obviously, the profile would need to be correct as to not change the profile of the cutter. Hmmmm, who'll have to think about it more.


----------



## TerryDowning

Jake,

Nice 18C old tool heaven is the source for Miller's Falls info.

My guess is a type 3.

My 22 is a type 3
The 9 and 14 are type 4
Here's my MF Family.









I like the MF Planes (Through Type 4), good user line usually available for less than the baileys.


----------



## Slyy

Terry - nice family photo there! Workers are good for me, at this stage in the game I'm still just looking for a fun restore and something I can use, not too picky yet.


----------



## CFrye

Happy family pic there Terry!


----------



## GMatheson

My Christmas present planes showed up.










I think I'm gonna like this plane.


----------



## CL810

^Oh man, nice shavings! Must not look, must not look, must not look..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yowzers…. I wish Lee Valley made of video of the making of their planes.

btw….operation "restore the heft and hubris" is underway in my shop. Can you smell the evaporust?


----------



## DanKrager

Buckets of gooey, green jealousy headed your way GM. 
Of all the planes I don't have, those two would be near the top of the list. 
must … resist…..... 
must … resist….....
must … resist…..... 
must … resist….....
DanK


----------



## terryR

Oh yeah, look at those end grain curlies! Nice, GMath! 
Sweet shooting board, too…


----------



## DanKrager

GM, for the money you should have gotten two blades....
Another thing I didn't know was made….
DanK


----------



## racerglen

GM, I have both the right and left versions of the edge trimming plane.. one A2, the other 01 blade,
LOVE 'em, and realy, can't tell the difference between the blades, just gave them a quick hone, strop and WHEEeee.. (bought them about a year apart, both times on the LV introductory price deal..LOVE that too ;-)


----------



## Slyy

Greg - DAAAAAYUUUUUUUMMMMMM!!!! 
that is all….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Today's action.


----------



## theoldfart

Planes got dreadlocks mon!


----------



## GMatheson

Decided I should add a track to my shooting board and I had some UHMW laying around so I made a nice slippery track for the plane to run in.


----------



## CFrye

Oooo I like that Greg. I may have to copy that!


----------



## Slyy

Red - great action shot! Nice tool there!

Greg - slick setup, pun intended of course!


----------



## DanKrager

Yah, Greg, another bucket of green headed your way. That is SO pristine…
Nicely done.
DanK


----------



## j1212t

I have to stop coming on this particular topic on the forum. I have so many buckets of green in my workshop that I don't have room to work anymore.. I have so many planes that I NEED that I didn't even know that existed 2 weeks ago..


----------



## Mosquito

FYI, to anyone who may be interested, I listed a bunch of planes for sale on here that I've had laying around for a while… I'll give it a few days, and then they'll probably end up hitting eBay. Time to clean out the shop a little before I move…

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/56785


----------



## Mosquito

Also a few other things
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/56786


----------



## WhoMe

STROPS, what is the preferred surface for the Leather. Smooth? Suede like? Or coarser?
I'm going to start looking for strop leather and want to know which is preferred.
Thx


----------



## JayT

Mike, are you sure you want to open that can of worms? You will find people on both sides (pun intended) of the smooth vs grain side of the leather. In the end, it is kind of like the "which sharpening system is best" arguments-both work. I used a sueded leather strop for quite a while with good results, now I have one of strops that Red makes and it has smooth side up. I get better results now, but that is because of using better quality stropping compound and better technique, not because of the leather.


----------



## WhoMe

Jay, thanks for the input. Considering my strop it's essentially the dried runoff of my 6k water stone on plywood (mixed results), most any actual strop should be better.
I would think shiny side up leather would work better than suede side because it is a more consistent surface. Kind of like people that use maple or mdf charged with compound.
BUT, I wanted to get opinions of actual usage so if I don't find exactly what I need, I know what else will work.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I see people do it both ways. LJ Mafe made a nice blog about strops. I pretty sure I started making them smooth/tanned side out because he said he would mock me if I didn't But I like the results….so why fix it.

Jake- I know just what you mean.


----------



## WayneC

I thought people would mock you just to mock you. 

Morning guys.


----------



## Airframer

Finally got my hands on a #80 today. "V" logo and all.. Type 11(ish)?



















The Scraper Bros..










Now just waiting for my sharpening supplies to arrive and I'll be all set!


----------



## WayneC

Very nice.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yep. That V-logo it a lot better looking than my UK style.

Sellers has a decent blog on no 80s. He gets a little uppity at times imo.

http://paulsellers.com/2013/07/cabinet-scrapers-answering-whats-needed-in-real-woodworking-realms/


----------



## WhoMe

Red, thanks for the strop link. Beefy inbreeding read. Scary as it seems, I'm much more educated now.

Dang you guys and your v logo #80s. One day….then the newer #80 will be gone


----------



## Airframer

More news… I took a gamble on a #5 auction. The pics were blurry and the seller had no clue (you all know the type) but through the blur I has a suspicion that this would be worth the gamble and I think it turned out a win for $25..

A Type 14(or 15) SW #5 that had been previously "restored" I use quotes because I will have to finish the job of the guy who gave it his best. It has some serious pitting on just about everything metal but is actually in good shape all the same. I'll need to lap the sole a bit and I think I will give it a few more coats of paint to thicken the thin job the previous guy did and hit the whole thing with a wire wheel scrubbing but really not much else. I have been looking for a replacement of my Type 18 for a while now!





































I also got a care package from both Red and Don.. so my #4 is back to it's age appropriate self..

New blade and chip breaker.. just needs a green bath and a scrub..



















Tall knob.. just need to scrounge through my parts bin for a longer screw (I know I have one somewhere.. )










I also got a burnisher for my scrapers 










So now that my wood shop has been turned into a an antique store I think this weekend will be a marathon restore session so I can take this place back lol..


----------



## bandit571

Been getting a 414 ready for work. Got the innards all cleaned up









Might be a type 4? iron and the base say 414 and Sargent. the bottom of the frog









and the lever cap say something else









perhaps because these also fit a 409? Does have a nice tall knob, though









Won't be much in the way of "Goesemmer Shavings with this one, it does also have a nice camber to the iron, almost a "Schwarz" one. By the looks of the bottom of the plane, this is also a "c" model. Not too bad a jack plane. Still need to get an Ohio Tool Co. #05c sharpened up and ready for work….


----------



## lateralus819

I just bought that same burnisher. Haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## terryR

I guarantee you guys will love that burnisher! It's just a shame Crown only painted their logo on the handle…

Another nice SW, Eric! Awesome!


----------



## DonBroussard

Just curious. What does a burnisher do that a screwdriver shaft can't do? I used the screwdriver to make a hook on a No. 80 scraper recently and it worked well enough for me. Does the burnisher have a "grit" on the shaft?


----------



## JayT

Exactly the opposite, Don. A burnisher is much harder, so stays smooth and avoids getting nicked up like a screwdriver shaft will.


----------



## terryR

Any hard steel shaft will work…very HARD. Rc60 or greater. But keep it in some sort of protection so it cannot get dinged…

Nice kit here to make one for $15

http://czeckedge.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=14


----------



## chrisstef

Ive found that socket extensions work pretty well for me as a burnisher. I couldn't tell ya how hard they are but they do work.


----------



## upchuck

I'm having a small problem with my #12.










The notch in the handle (blue arrow) is tight against the rod (red arrow) with the handle installed. That prevents the blade angle from being adjusted.

Anyone ever run into this problem?

I can think of two possible solutions:
1) file the handle notch deeper
2) shim up the handle

Any other ideas or preferences of 1) or 2)?

[Edit for Stef: Any other good ideas…]


----------



## chrisstef

Other idea: Ship it to me, its no good.


----------



## jordanp

I've been using the smooth side of the leather with Jewelers polish.. Seems to work really well.
I have it glued down to a piece of Ash.


----------



## dbray45

Upchuck - #12 blade is at the wrong angle - run the nuts out, and the rod will drop down. Sharpen the blade at a 45 degree angle - will work fine.


----------



## CFrye

Interesting Jordan. Pic? Wait. Were you talking about stropping or burnishing?


----------



## DonBroussard

Guys-Thanks for the info about burnishing and burnishers. I knew you wouldn't let me down. Now I know . . .


----------



## upchuck

dbray45-Thanks for the response. The photo I took of the tool shows the angle as it was after I oiled the hinge joint. I put it back together and it is immobile at all angles of adjustment. I can adjust the angle of the blade to the work only when I loosen the handle screws one full turn. Then the handles rattle around. I have considered that the hole in the rod is drilled off center and that I reinstalled it upside down. I'll check that out later today. 
I appreciate you thoughts.
P.S. I'm preparing a blade for the #12 from a dead 7 1/4" circular saw blade like this:


----------



## WhoMe

" Beefy inbreeding read" Sorry to all that misread this. I was replying on my phone and the stupid autofill put the wrong words in the reply. And, I didnt proofread it before submitting and leaving the thread. It should have read "Very interesting read"

Stupid auto fill.

Re: burnishers, I have heard a couple people talk about them and how some dont like the round ones. They say that they have problems with the narrow contact point of the round and prefer something more oval. I think they are nuts. Between a round one and the oval shape I have on my early 1900's vintage burnisher has to have almost identical contact points. I think someone is on something with those comments. 
As long as the burnisher is significantly harder than the blade, it should be fine. The burnishing tool will always deform the softer metal..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^LOL, I was totally lost with the "beefy inbreeding" comment. I wondered if it was some leather joke I didn't get.

Re burnishers. Ya, just the harder the better. Here's what the Schwarz has to say about burnishers your interested.

I've got that little Arno one, but I could see how a longer one like the crown would be handy.


----------



## CL810

^^ Mike I just thought it was your inner Stef coming out.


----------



## racerglen

Damn, Steph's coming OUT ?
Duck and cover !!


----------



## Slyy

Glen just dropped a bomb! I'm running, when Stef shows up, things are gonna get ugly


----------



## WhoMe

Hmmm, maybe Stef got to my phone….

Picked up some green stropping compound.. Played on a piece of pine as I could not find a scrap piece of MDF, just to see how things worked. HOLY CRAP, things get sharp. My arm is missing a lot more hair. 
Granted, I still need to refine my sharpening method more to get more consistent results but I can see where people like the stropping stage to get that last bit of razor sharpness. I'm on the hunt for some good leather (NO, not to wear) for some strops.

I do have a question though. For those who strop after the last sharpening phase, how much work do you do on the strop and how much pressure do you apply?

My Stanley SW chisels were polished with a 6K grit water stone and were pretty sharp. Then I worked both the back and the bevel. The back with about 15-20 strokes perpendicular to the edge to get a good polish and then the bevel with 10-15 strokes in the handle to bevel direction and it seemed to work nicely to get a great polish. then tested on arm hair. about half the time the edge was great and half the time I went an second time with half as many strokes and it did the trick. 
Any hints would be great. In the mean time, Ill look back at Red's blog, and maybe on You tube. Thanks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mike- when I strop I just don't use a lot of pressure and I only do 4 or 5 strokes on each the bevel and the back.

Actually, yesterday I came across an LJ(who happens to be a fine planemaker) that has a sharpening regimen very similar to my own. He made a video here:

http://lumberjocks.com/lwllms/blog/36331

There are a few small differences, but I sure wish i had found the video sooner. It took me a while to learn some of the tricks/techniques he uses. But it gave me some affirmation.


----------



## terryR

Low Angle Jack…or best damn tool ever? 










carry on…


----------



## JayT

Random Saturday shot


----------



## chrisstef

Dub chub ^


----------



## WhoMe

I just watched a couple of sharpening videos like the one Red posted, one from Garrett Hack and others and I came to a thought. 
All of these guys are just like pitch men on tv. All of them are sharpening blades that have been tuned, polished and any other thing needed to make them perfect before doing the videos. And they are in a perfect environment. None of the areas look like working shops..
Not one of them is taking a blade that has been thrashed. You know, ones that have been used as paint scrapers, nail cutters, masonry cutters… and so on. I want to see the real process from beginning to end with proof… and in a shop that looks like it is used for wood working..Not to mention, these guys are not showing how the blades performed before and after the sharpening.

I guess I feel like I had to bitch about something this morning since my planned shop time this weekend was taken away from me due to work and something else called life…

Btw, nice 45 shot there Jay.

Terry, I think the screwdriver is the best tool ever… much more versatile…


----------



## CFrye

Nice shots there Terry and Jay! Mike, I feel for you missing out on shop time. I too would like to see a video from the beginning of a trashed blade or even the making of a blade from an old saw blade. 
LJ care package arrived yesterday from TerryR.








#5 Stanley Bailey jack plane and a wide gouge for the lathe! Thanks Terry!
Sorry about the back ground. Doc says "No shop!" Until I get over this nasty respiratory bug. It's been over a week. Ugh. I'm eyeballing the end tables in the living room! New dust mask on the way via Lee Valleys free shipping sale. So what do you all do when illness/injury keeps you out of the shop?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

There was a video a while back with some guy who has a woodworking website. He restored a no.5 and gave it away in a contest. I think tugboater won it. But I can't find the stinkin video. Somebody here probably remembers. The guy had some great info on grinding irons.


----------



## JayT

Don't know the video, but the plane Tugboater won was from Shannon Rogers of The Renaissance Woodworker


----------



## john2005

Being a guy with a small collection of water-stones, what is or is there an advantage with the oil stones? I don't have or use a strop, but when the stones go to 8k what's the point? Is it all just preference or is there actually a difference in either speed or finished product? Need mo info.


----------



## donwilwol

ok Mike, I updated this just for you and Candy, http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24179

I really don't have a way to video, (feel free to stop by and video it for me) but if your struggling with a step (or more than 1), PM me and I'll bet I can walk you through it on the phone.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Don! Favorited it. Hopefully, I'll be able to find it when I need it!


----------



## ToddJB

All - anyone have a Stanley 60 1/2, 60, or other brand that is similar? This guy is in need of a low angle block plane. Needs not be restored, but would prefer complete.

Also, I need a rod, depth gauge and associating screws for a 78.

Thanks.


----------



## Airframer

Todd - Even un-restored a 60 1/2 would run more than a Veritas low angle new. I have been down that rabbit hole before..


----------



## ToddJB

Fingers crossed.


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks Don, I have bookmarked that. I like the idea of the jig for the grinder. I think that will be MUCH better than taking a blade with honing jig to 80 - 120 grit belt sanding paper on granite to get the bevel back. 
I still do that for fettling the plane soles but it is dirty work….


----------



## john2005

Todd, I believe I have an old millers falls low angle block I could part with. The catch? Missing blade depth adjuster. I kept thinking I would stumble on one but haven't yet. Lemme know if that strikes your fancy. It's in pretty nice shape otherwise.


----------



## WhoMe

Ok, for some thin leather, glued it to a piece of wood. Texture of leather is more on the suede side. Put some compound on it and, I'm not sure. Do you guys charge your strips with any oil?
To me, it seemed like I am getting better results with the compound on pine. I'll have to play with it more and see whathappens.


----------



## JayT

Mike, my (limited) experience was that a strop of sueded leather will take a bit to "break in". As the strop gets loaded with compound and used, the fibers will flatten & compact until you have a good surface. The supposed advantage of using suede is that it will hold the compound better, the disadvantage is that it will hold a lot of compound before giving best performance. Keep working it, adding compound as needed and it should get better.

I've heard of people using mineral oil on a strop, but have not done it.


----------



## dbray45

Upchuck - yes, the two screws lock the blade. Run the blade so that the blade tilts down more to the left (from your picture), it is too close to a 90 degree angle. In doing that, the bar that is hitting will drop, giving you the clearance that you need. You will also find that the hinge is not on center so the bar drops quickly. I have mine set to about 60 degrees. Resharpen the blade so that the edge is on a 45 degree angle and use a burnishing tool to fold the sharp edge to create your cutting edge. Sharpen the same way as a #80 cabinet scraper.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks John, I may have a line on something complete, but if that doesn't pan out I'll let you know.


----------



## WhoMe

Candy, there is no doubt, you are on Santa's good list. Nice…

Jay, thanks for the insight. That makes some sense in why folks like the smooth/finished leather. Less break in period. Will have to work on it more. I'll still search for some smooth leather to try too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice sharpening blog Don. It hard not to come back to the issue of sharpening at times. Hand tools are useless without that skill, and that's the first obstacle with anyone wanting to use them

JayT- Thanks for the reminder about the Renaissancewoodworker.com. He restored a fore plane in the video he was talking about. I especially liked his tutorial on grinding irons and I adapted some of his technique. For anyone interested:

http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/fore-plane-restoration/


----------



## donwilwol

Yea, pictures suck, I'll try to update them.


----------



## WhoMe

Red, that video is what I'm talking about. From semi-thrashed to something worth using. Even if it is a scrub blade.
I'm suprised at what little stonework it took to get it good enough to cut wood. Granted it was a scrub blade but still, it seemed to work better than the LV he compared it to.
Between Dons jig and the grinding technique on the video, I think I have enough info to graduate from 80 grit paper to a grinder.
It seems pretty obvious though, I need to work on my sharpening methods. Heck, I need to work on getting all my planes off the rehab list.. it does seem like I need to get a x-coarse diamond plate for anything I do. It seems to have multiple uses.

And are shaptons all they are cracked up to be?
I think I have an old India stone somewhere. Anyone know how to refresh an oil stone?


----------



## upchuck

WhoMe-When I buy a dished and glazed flea market stone I do initial cleanup on a flat section of sidewalk or driveway. I take a small bucket of water and sit on the curb. Splash water on the concrete and rub the stone in figure eights. Dip stone in water or splash more water on concrete. Repeat until stone is flat. If the section of concrete begins to grind slower I slide my butt over 18 inches. I usually flatten both sides of my stones this way and then pick the prime side for the one I'll use.

This gets rid of the sway-back in the center of the stone and cleans the glazed surface. It can also cleanup an oil stain on your driveway. To refine the stone's surface I take three stones and rub their prime faces on each other.
As in: Face A to Face B, then B to C, then C to A. This assures that you will have three flat and refreshed stones.
Dry completely, add oil and use.


----------



## donwilwol

I rub the stone on the concrete floor of my shop. Then finish up with some 80 grit on granite.


----------



## CFrye

Red, thanks for sharing that video. I liked the tip where he took a chamfer off the back edge of the board before he started. Little things like that are really helpful. I also liked that he didn't make the plane like brand new! Left some history to it. 
Newbie question: found some long unused sharpening stones. If they don't SAY (have written on them) if they are oil or water stones, how can you tell?


----------



## dbray45

This does not pertain to woodworking but I could not resist

http://slightlyviral.com/beware-sugarless-gummy-bears-on-amazon-com/


----------



## chrisstef

That may have been the funniest review section ive ever read. As a huge gummi bear fan Haribo is my favorite brand. Ill keep my eye on the packaging.

If you want another good giggle read the amazon reviews for the ipotty.

http://www.amazon.com/CTA-Digital-iPotty-Activity-Seat/product-reviews/B00B3G8UGQ/ref=sr_1_1_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Those reviews are side-splitting. Cheek lock… love it! Thanks for the laugh, Stef.


----------



## WhoMe

Ok, that is what I call toilet humor.
The gummie bears one made me laugh so hard, I was glad I was home alone.
Thanks guys, that made my day better.


----------



## racerglen

Candy, one way to tell is to put a drop of water on the stone, if it beads up then it's an oil stone, if it soaks in, water stone.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Now that's information I can use! Time to dig out those stones of unknown viability. Thanks Glen!


----------



## CFrye

How simple! Thanks Glen!


----------



## WayneC

Saw the gummy bear post on facebook… LOL


----------



## ShaneA

I actually cried reading the reviews. I could see giving them as "gifts" to people who deserve them. Hilarious


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, real funny except for those who are prepping for a colonoscopy. Afraid to laugh, might bring on something!


----------



## pjped

No shop time in the winter is making me nuts!










Kunz Jack, HSS iron


----------



## pjped

Mathieson & Son, Glasgow
17" 
Solid as the day it was made.


----------



## john2005

Judging by the total evasion of my water vs oil stone Q, I will assume it has already been kicked around?


----------



## dbray45

John - having come from a background that started with oil, then went to water, then to diamond, they all work well. The differences that I have encountered are this - many of the oil stones (carborundum) are soft and messy, I leave them for the kitchen knifes.

The exception to this are the white and (real) black Arkansas stones, they are exceptional but a serious pain to flatten.

Water stones are soft and messy but cleanup is with water, not oil. Flattening these are much faster and they do really well if you have the time - use a course diamond plate to flatten.

Diamond stones (steel plates) sharpen really well, use them dry, with water or oil, do not require flattening and will break your foot if you drop it - did I say that they can last 20 years. Couple these with a 6000 and 8000 grit water stone and you have mirror edges.

Does this help?


----------



## WhoMe

So David, tell us more about that feature of the diamond plates breaking feet if you drop them.
I missed that note in all the literature I have read about diamond plates. 

Bottom line from what I see in using diamond plates is that they are not the last step in sharpening.
Looking at grit comparisons, fine diamond= about 800-1000 grit waterstones. So unless you get a xx-fine diamond(6k+ grit), you will need a stone or strop final step. And even the xx-fine does not seem to do as well as stones or strop for the final step from what I have read.


----------



## john2005

That's what I'm after, A little comparison of the 2. I guess 3 as I hadn't taken into account diamond stones. I will agree there is a bit of a mess with the water stones, so far that is all I have much experience with though.

Thank you David, and yes that does help!


----------



## john2005

Thanks Mike, seems we were posting at the same time and I missed yours. That was the impression I was under on the diamonds as well, just didn't go as fine. Thank you


----------



## dbray45

I have a 3 micron diamond plate as well - this is supposed to be around 8000 grit but the finish it leaves is not as much of a mirror as the 8000 waterstone - if I am polishing a carbide router bit, I use the diamond, if it is a chisel, I use the waterstone.

I dropped one of the plates and it landed on a piece of tile, shattered the tile. If you drop one of these on your foot, it will do damage.


----------



## dbray45

You can get diamond paste as well, I would use the bottom of the plate, but this takes you up to 10,000 grit. I have diamond lapping film for polishing fibre optics that is .5 micron. This is impractical for woodworking but it polishes the optical glass to be scratch free using a 400x scope.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I must say, I haven't shared some of David's experiences with oil stones. I think he may be referring more to old oil stones one might find.

Flattness: Any new purchased oil stones should be dead flat. Well, my India stones weren't dead flat, but they weren't to tough to flatten. 
Messiness: Mine aren't messy at all. Just a little oil slurry I wipe off with a paper towel.

Also, since we're talking about sharpening. The only water stones I would consider is the spritz style. I noticed TFWW had some on clearance. Not a bad deal for someone. I wouldn't mind trying an 8000 grit for polish. One of those would work well in conjunction with diamonds stones as the last step Mike.

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/dept/THW/item/MS-SSWAT.XX


----------



## dbray45

Red - yes, my experience is with older stones so my data may be out of date on those.


----------



## jordanp

*Chrisstef* The laughter continues with yet another CTA digital bathroom product
The Ipad stand with toilet paper roll holder

http://www.amazon.com/CTA-Digital-Pedestal-Stand-Holder/product-reviews/B00AQT653G/ref=pd_rhf_cr_s_cp_txt_9_DBCJ?ie=UTF8&refRID=11GCBZ2K19G9EAD9MBHE&showViewpoints=1

And more Gummy Bear goodness


----------



## ToddJB

Can anyone idea this guy?


----------



## JustJoe

The book "Wooden Plow Planes" (Rosebrook and Fisher) have a few pages of knob and fence profiles that might help id it if you can get better pics of those. From what little I can see it might be a Sandusky Tool Co. Any number stamped on the front?


----------



## chrisstef

Cant ID it but a $20 adjustable plow plane would come home with this guy.


----------



## TerryDowning

What stef said.

It would be mine.


----------



## ToddJB

Joe, I didn't see any markings on it, but was with the wee boy, so time and attention span was tight. Will get a better look.


----------



## Tim457

Here's an article on what to look out for when buying a wooden plow plane.

Basically if the skates are out of line enough it can be a tricky fix. Still for $20 that's a no brainer. They can sell for pretty good money.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome. Thanks, Tim.


----------



## racerglen

aH, GEEZE…An I pad stand w/T.P. holder ?
Where's the magazine rack ?
Snork.. ;-)

And discounted to 40 bux from 50 !!!!
Steph needs one ..

Buy it NOW !
And YES Tod, buy the plough plane regardless, sweet price even if it becomes "wall art" !


----------



## CFrye

Rust hunt results today. 

















A little ding on the sole at the toe.









And something a little older…


----------



## jordanp

Nice find candy.
Clean up that blade and flatten that sole a bit and you might have a nice user there..

What is that picture of a raptor claw?


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Jordan. That's the plan. Yes. My son is a dinosaur nut. He had one of these previously, let a friend handle it, and it ended up on the floor in pieces. Found this allosaurus claw (so he has identified it) at the same flea market as the plane. One stop shopping!


----------



## mochoa

WhoMe, on your point about the grit comparison between diamond stones and water stones. I used to agree with that point of view until I saw Paul Sellers work first hand. Even on pine end grain the results from diamond stones are superb. Soft Pine end grain is how I always judge sharpness.

So in theory I agree with you, but in practice diamond stones followed by a strop are great. Also because it's fast and easy you will sharpen more often (less procrastination) which means your blades will stay sharp.


----------



## CFrye

So I've been searching for cleaning info on this new to me wooden plane. Most restore blogs I've read so far focus on the iron and replacement of damaged wooden parts. The old wood seems to magically be renewed/cleaned. I've found two references that use GoJo. What do you all use and/or links are appreciated. Thanks. 
PS: I like patina. Do not want this to look like something fresh off the production row.


----------



## upchuck

What Candy said. I too would like to be directed to a source that would provide information on the rehabilitation/restoration of wooden planes.
chuck


----------



## dbray45

Boiled linseed oil is the original method of keeping the wooden planes' wood in good condition. You can sand it and if the sole is flat, this works to clean it up but oil it first, then reflatten a few days later but this will open the mouth more. If it has a profile, I would not use any sandpaper courser than 600 or you will change the profile. The idea is to clean it up, not change it.


----------



## WayneC

Also you can soak the wood plane body in BLO if they are dried out.

Best source of wooden plane restoration info that I am aware of is in this book if you can find a copy….

http://www.amazon.com/Restoring-Tuning-Using-Classic-Woodworking/dp/080696670X/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1389893964&sr=1-4&keywords=mike+dunbar


----------



## JayT

I use diluted BLO-2 parts mineral spirits, 1 part BLO. The solvent action of the MS helps clean up some of the dirt and gunk and if you use it carefully, will leave most of the patina, while the BLO soaks into any nicks or bare spots. I've been happy with the results.


----------



## CFrye

I've read the new BLO is no good?


----------



## Armandhammer

Might not be the hand plane of my dreams…but I did just pull the trigger on my very first. So I guess because of that, it may be the plane of my dreams. Anyways, grabbed me a Stanley No. 5 type 6 or 7 (undetermined). Can't wait to get it, clean'er up and get to shaving some of that wood I got yesterday!


----------



## Tim457

New BLO is alright Candy unless you're really looking for traditional/non toxic. BLO you buy at the big box or hardware store now has thinners along the lines of mineral spirits in it and metallic catalysts to make it cure faster. Both are toxic to a degree, but they work. Lee Valley sells an old school BLO without the additives called Tried and True. It's not for the impatient but it's better than raw linseed oil.

Also just found a link that mentioned GOJO with lanolin but without pumice to clean wooden tools. It said rub by hand to save the most patina but rub with 0000 steel wool if you want it cleaner looking. That might be one you saw Candy.

Mendota Plane Polish (Murphy's Oil Soap/BLO/Paste wax) is another one recommended here on LJ. Honestly I think the paste wax is just there for consistency and the solvent in it.

Here's another good article, and that plow plane one I linked earlier has some cleaning options, basically paste wax for gentle and GOJO with pumice for harsher.


----------



## dbray45

You can also buy raw linseed oil and boil it. I used to have the formula, I will post it if I can find it.


----------



## JustJoe

*I've read the new BLO is no good?*
I was going to say it tastes the same to me now as it did 20 years ago, but I think Tim explained it better.

I have tried the gojo (pumice free) to clean a machinist chest. It picked up some of the dirt and grime, but it was slooooooooooooooooooooooooooow. If you've got the patience and someone gives you gojo for free then of course feel free to try it.


----------



## WhoMe

Mauricio, yours is the first that I have heard of that contradicts the several articles I have read. I can't remember if those articles did any stropping at the end of the process. From what I remember it seemed to be just a comparison between the diamond and water stones. I am sure that the stropping has a lot to do with the final cutting edge.

In my case, I am on the search for a better method that gives more consistent results. Granted, my procedure may not be the best so I know that needs tweaking to get more consistent results. The biggest problem I am facing is that with almost all of my materials being only 2" (give or take) wide, it is a REAL PITA to get the wider blades sharpened. SO, it does not seem easy either. Thus more of a PITA to sharpen.

Candy, I have used the big box store BLO on several wooden hand/moulding planes as well as other chemistry experiments in finishing (BLO/beeswax/thinner or the 3-2-1 thinner/poly/BLO mix). I never use BLO full strength any more. It is thinned to 50% BLO to thinner or less. It just takes too long for the full strength stuff to dry and it just seems to thick to work well. 
With the 50/50 mix, it worked very well on those old moulding planes. 
Before:









And after with minor clean up and 2 coats of the 50/50 mix


----------



## mochoa

I hear you WhoMe. I've tried a couple of different methods but I've become a big fan of Paul Sellers diamond stone method, no mess, no worry about gouging the stones or the paper, no flattening, no water or mess… And it just works, works fast…

Have you seen his recent video where he sharpens to 220 grit and shows how well the plane works? Pretty eye opening.


----------



## bandit571

Plane porn









and, I usually sharpen to 2000 grit wet&dry.


----------



## racerglen

Wayne, yes, the Dunbar book is a treasure on old tools, may have to reinforce it's spine it's used so often !!

Little random Thursday lunch, er, shaving shot..







!

605 n' half -C meets Oak..









Web does funny stuff..not sure why one pic's right there, t'other's a click on..

anyway, oak squeels like a hawg..no offence B..
I'd thought this most expensive of my planes might not be worth it, but tune, tune, tune and more sharpening, learn that stuff..practice..yup..Me likey !
This was a must do, LOML wants a matching shelf unit in the front hall to stuff I did 20 odd years ago, and while shaping the round corners on the bandsaw..managed to put a "nice" slit in the front, dead centre, not turning the saw off while swapping ends. sigh..wood filler just wouldn't do it, so..whee hah, the hog squeeeeel..


----------



## DonBroussard

@racer-Missing the leading exclamation point.

Here it is:


----------



## DanKrager

Candy, a tablespoon of Murphy's Oil Soap in a small amount (3-4 cups) of hot water is a winner for cleaning old wood. It's fast when used with 0000 steel wool or a really fine scratch pad like 3M or Scotch. It's friendly to the wood and metal as long as you dry the water from the metal. A squirt of WD40 (water dispersant formula 40) will drive out the water and be friendly to later additions of BLO. 
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pics of the day are some horsing around with the #51 Shoot Plane.


----------



## Mosquito

look at all those holes… #51 must be defective… I'll try to tune it up for you, but… if I can't, I'll just throw it away for you….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, you'd do that for me? Amazing!


----------



## WhoMe

Smitty, you better take Mos up on that offer. True friends don't come around that often…. Especially for such a sacrifice… I am surprised Mos didn't offer to buy a new LV one to replace that defective 51 you have there.

Mauricio, no, I don't normally follow Sellers. I guess I'll have to take a look. Any recommended links?
I think the only Sellers video I watched twice was when he made a dovetail marking jig.


----------



## WhoMe

Also, someone mentioned that sometimes oil stones can be picked up at flea markets way cheap. Is there any way to identify them and what grits they may be?

I did a search for my india stone and haven't found it yet. Kind of bummed because I wanted to experiment..


----------



## Mosquito

I can't afford a LV one, but I'd figure out a way to, if Smitty would make that trade lol


----------



## dbray45

I looked but I could not find the recipe for BLO but if I remember, take your raw linseed oil and slow simmer it for a little while - 15-30 minutes at a light boil. I would buy an inexpensive pot for this.


----------



## upchuck

WhoMe-

The cheap stones I buy tend to be loose, glazed, dished, unboxed, and unlabeled. After I clean then up and flattened them I look closely for any marks that might indicate their origin. Maybe 20% have some marking left.
Most do not. Then I use them. With natural stones color is not definitive for identity. There is just too much variation.

But with use I get a feel for where each stone fits in with its brothers on a scale of roughest to smoothest.

I have thought that if I was totally obsessive I would take a standard medium (like new utility knife blades) and flatten one side of them to a uniform scratch pattern. Then I would have a good index of what each stone would produce.

For my plane irons and chisels I generally use waterstones. The flea market stones I have I use with oil for my knives, carving tools, and anything that might dish or groove my softer waterstones.

chuck


----------



## Tim457

I see a lot of things saying the process of making boiled linseed oil is more complicated than just boiling it. But maybe that's for safety, and if you figure out a safe way to boil it maybe it works. Found this:

"Boiling linseed oil is tricky and very dangerous. The boiling point of linseed oil is 316 oC and the auto-ignition point (the temperature at which the oil can combust without an ignition source) is only 343 oC. This means that if the temperature is not carefully regulated, it can lead to a fire, as I found out. The vapors coming off hot linseed oil will ignite at 222 oC, so you also have to be very careful to keep the flames far away from the pot."

That guy had a fireball the first time and had success the second time. He didn't say anything about how his resulting BLO worked out though.

Apparently just pumping air through it works though.


----------



## dbray45

I make it a policy that I make my woodworking stuff, except hide glue, outside on the grill's burner. This includes waxes, oils and the like. I have also found that gentle heat and work your way up is a good thing. Double boilers are good as well for waxes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Realizing it's a hobby, it doesn't have to make sense, but why the pursuit of 'pure' BLO? I think I missed the discussion of benefits (?)


----------



## dbray45

I am just responding to the question, I use the store bought BLO when I need it. With the additives, I get the nice color, put oil based poly over it to protect it. Alcohol dissolves linseed oil finishes surprising fast. I put a really nice linseed oil finish on a table top once, took 3 months. Somebody put their adult beverage on the top and it was done, had to repair the top. After that, varnish over the BLO, done.


----------



## Tim457

Personally my shop is in the basement without good ventilation and any solvents go throughout the house to where the kids are. So I like avoiding stuff with solvents when I can. Being a more traditional option akin to using hand tools instead of power is just kind of an interesting addition I guess. The modern stuff works better I think. Making it is just another step in the creative process that you could do if you wanted too, like blacksmithing your own tools. Whatever you find fun and interesting for a hobby is fine I think.


----------



## donwilwol

check out Bush Oil. Its a BLO mix, similar to a 3-2-1 I guess. I have used it with good results.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

David and Tim - totally understand, thanks for the replies. Wanted to keep up with the discussion because it's fascinating. Lots of similarity on this epic thread on what is discussed in detail and what gets talked about on the The Porch (OldTools Archive). I think it's much more civil here, though.

David;

Can this stuff be covered with oil based poly? How about with varnish?


----------



## dbray45

They don't make varnish anymore - that I am aware, poly is the replacement. The Danish oil IS a finish so it is a already a mix and probably has poly already in it. Put some on a piece of scrap and put poly on it, when its dry hit it with steel wool, if it comes right off, it doesn't stick. Let me know the results.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sounds like a plan (I am an admitted NOOB when it comes to finishes).


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I use poly over danish oil all the time. You have have to wait 72 hours for the danish to cure though.

The tough thing about finishes is that the manufacturers make is so confusing with their labeling. For example, some makers call their poly blend….varnish. And danish oil is really a blend…and so on. I have to refer to Flexner's book often to sort out the mess.


----------



## JayT

+1 on poly over Danish Oil being fine. My projects done in high school shop were finished with Danish Oil and then poly sprayed over that. More than a few years later (we don't talk about how many) there have still been no issues.


----------



## dbray45

Red, I use his book as well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, the newer versions of Understanding Wood Finishing are nice because Flexner attempts to keep up the "new products."

However, I was bummed when he debunked my theory that danish oil was derived from smashing a certain pastry.


----------



## dbray45

That would be a vegetable oil finish - very tasty


----------



## TerryDowning

(I am an admitted NOOB when it comes to finishes)

even paint??


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, you got me there. Paint I can handle.


----------



## palaswood

I saw this on "shopgoodwill.com"

Its a 45 lb box of vintage tools. 3 1/2 hours left, bid is at $31 bucks! Shipping is like $48. Could be a nice pickup for someone else, im not interested - just picked up an old shopmaster jointer so im good this week 










http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/45-lb-Grab-Box-of-Vintage-and-Modern-Tools-15239189.html


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Some might remember the base of one of my no 8 cracked a couple weeks ago. Well, I restored a new base. My shop has the appropriate amount of heft and hubris once again. May we all sleep peaceful tonight. Amen.


----------



## WhoMe

Yea, yea, Red. That is probably an old picture…lol
Nice recovery..
I hope my future plane rehabs look that good…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No old pic. The raised ring gives it away


----------



## terryR

Nice work, Red! Do ya have plans for the broken heft and hubris base? I'm thinking it would make a sweet sliding lid for our new goat feeder! LOL


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It just a base with a crack in it now. It's yours if you want it…..or your goats want it


----------



## lateralus819

Red, turn it into a display piece?


----------



## WhoMe

Oh, I know,I know…
Remove the front end and put all the parts from the donor plane on it and sell it on eBay..
It could be an extremely rare Stanley #7 2/3 bull nose plane (because 1/3 of the base is missing so it isn't quite an 8). You know for those really big jobs.

You'll make a killing…


----------



## upchuck

The next positively dead plane base/sole/body I run across I will make into a jig for knob/tote repair and refinishing. I have also seen the front (in front of the mouth) part shaped into a paper weight. With a rosewood knob and gracefully tapered sides it was a very attractive desk piece. The one I saw photos of was much smaller than a #8. But for sheer heft and hubris or a mound of papers a #8 would hold down a bunch of papers in a gale force wind.


----------



## lateralus819

DonW showed me his book end stands out of an old plane, pretty neat! Cut the plane in half and put each half on a board.


----------



## donwilwol

For those that haven't seen then, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/12/23/sanding-blocks-made-from-stanley-plane-parts/


----------



## Airframer

This is the result of my first attempt at sharpening a scraper.. not bad but I think it could be better..

Weapons of choice ..









Shavings..









Is that what they are supposed to look like or do I need to keep trying?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don- the sanding blocks are great. I probably would do that or just put the old no 8 on a shelf, but I robbed all the parts off it.

Eric- I try to remember I going for the surface I want….not the shavings. That said, those aren't bad. If your getting shavings over dust, your on your way. After you file, take a stone in hand and polish the edge too. Doesn't take much.

After that, getting the right burr is what it's about. By now I can feel with my fingernail whether I've got it or not. Just like when you got that first razor sharp plane blade, it's a "Eureka!" moment.


----------



## mochoa

WhoMe, here is the link to the Paul Sellers video.

You can't sleep on P.S. he puts out some great nuggets of information. I also highly recommend his Woodworking Master classes, well worth the $15 a month. There is nothing out there like seeing it in motion, no editing.

I use tried and true danish oil (true BLO) and it works great. I use it on anything I'm going to be touching a lot like a wooden plane. Its not expensive and it lasts forever.


----------



## Sylvain

Airframer
Paul Sellers makes scraper's shavings :
http://paulsellers.com/2013/12/using-card-scraper-good-heel-beats-two-thumbs/

http://paulsellers.com/2013/07/cabinet-scrapers-answering-whats-needed-in-real-woodworking-realms/


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Today I have played a little with my most recent aquisition:



















it's complete and in good condition; I have added a wooden fence, honed the 1/4'' cutter and made some grooves in the rails of the lid of a tool chest I am building. Combination planes are fun.


----------



## bandit571

Try a bit of Moxxon TP









Trying to remove a rabbet from the top edge of a dumpster find. Someone threw away an old drawwer, or at least the front and back of one. Was a bit cupped as well. After a little work, both the old finish (stain only) and the cup were gone. Both the front and back still have a groove for a bottom in them. Might reuse that.









The Sargent #414c did a bit of work on the face of the old drawer front. Not too bad a jack plane, even if it is a type 4.


----------



## JayT

Mmmmmmm, chocolate.










Carry on.


----------



## DonBroussard

While out on a rust hunt today, I ran across this hand plane:










It's a No. 5C Footprint plane. "Made in England" is cast into the rear of the body. It seemed to be very solid and very heavy for a No. 5. The knob and tote looked to be rosewood, but they were kinda dirty to tell for sure. The lever cap was screwed on so tight that I couldn't remove it to see the frog or patent numbers, so that remains a mystery. They were asking $40 so I didn't even ask about a deal, so it stayed in the shop.

Anybody has one or seen one like it before?


----------



## donwilwol

I would have left it to. Footprint


----------



## DonBroussard

The new model posted on the Woodcraft link looks to be the same version, alright. It doesn't have the "Made in England" cast into the base, but the rest of the plane looks to be the same. Glad I passed on it. Thanks, DonW.


----------



## 33706

All right, you guys! you're giving me a complex! I kinda like my Footprint planes, and I have a few! A couple of my #4s are really among my preferred users, the older ones. #5 Footprints are scarce around here, but I think I have one. I believe the Footprint planes are cousins to the 'Benchmark' line, just a hunch. I'd pass too, at $40. None of mine were had for more than $20 ea., mostly $10-$15 range is right for one near ready to use.


----------



## WhoMe

ScaleShipWright, that is REALLY nice. So, I'm guessing that is a Record #50. Is that similar to the Stanley #50? Just asking since the Stanley 50 does not come with a fence. 
That is really cool looking, nice toy…

Yea, Jay, nice chocolate… now lets see a mouth full of that…lol Not sure it will be that tasty…

So, I put all the woods from the 6, 7, both 5's and a 3 as well as the #3 frog and sole that were painted the mint green in the paint stripper. All the parts (except soles) of the 3, both 5's the 6, 7 and some parts of the 45 in the evaporust. All done last night Will pull them out toinight and clean them up. So, anyone know the best way to remove the rosewood handle from a 45 without damaging it???

Also working on figuring out a grinder and jig setup to grind all blades with initial bevels prior to stone work.

UNFORTUNATELY, I forgot to get good before pics of the 6, 7 and 45 before starting this procedure. Oh well, I have a couple. It is the after that matters anyway….


----------



## WhoMe

HEY, I forgot, for those of you with 78's, I'm trying to figure out how to sharpen the cutters. I have the bottoms all flat and polished up. Trying to figure out how to do the top part of the bevels. DO you end up doing a single bevel or a main bevel with a secondary bevel for the final cutting edge??

Thanks


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But the #50 does include a fence, just not with wood.


----------



## WhoMe

Hmmmm, guess I'm thinking of a different plane. 
Still, that is a very fine example you have there.


----------



## WhoMe

Well making progress…. for now….
All parts pulled from evaporust/stripper, cleaned, metal oiled, wood drying.
Next step, work on sole cleanup in bulk. Then to individual plane polish, buff, tune up and reassembly.

Let's see how long that takes…

Too many projects, not enough time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I recall Arlin had a number of those #39 planes; anyone else a user? All different sizes of dado / rabbet plane without fence. They look like wingless #78s.


----------



## CFrye

Well I KNOW I posted a response before now. Must be Lost In (cyber) Space! Thank you all for the responses to my wooden plane cleaning question. I do appreciate it and will report back which method(s) were used.


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Mike, you are right, it's a Record 50, very similar to the Stanley equivalent, with some differences.

Smitty, the fence did not come with the plane, I have made it, it's very useful.


----------



## WhoMe

Shipwright, hmmm, I'm thinking one difference is that it it's made in England and has the Record name on it…
So, do I win something??? I mean besides being a smart a*s for the moment…


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Mike, I have read that the main difference is in the screw adjuster vs lever adjuster.

Edit: earlier models were more similar


----------



## TreyAllen

Oh man, this topic makes me sad! Hundreds of pages of great looking and working planes, yet all I have is a stinky little old not made in America plane.

Back to drooling I go!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Trey- Sell plasma. Whatever ya gotta do to get another plane bro.

We've all done it…..lol


----------



## WhoMe

Yea, I'm down to 1 arm, 1 leg, 1 kidney, I'm anemic and divorced….


----------



## bandit571

Guess WHY I'm know as …...Bandit????


----------



## bandit571

Might have things bass-ackwards

Go out an find a bunch of Rusties

Rehab them into nice and shiny plane shaped objects that will do shavings

Sell them on FeeBay, in order to buy better plane shaped objects.

Seems the cycle never ends….


----------



## TreyAllen

I currently live in California. Everything here is collectible and expensive.

However, I'm taking an early retirement from the military, and moving back to Wyoming. Farm auctions! Then I'll be posting pictures with you guys.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you for your service Trey. Congratulations on retirement. Welcome to the slippery slope of hand planes.


----------



## WayneC

Did you guys see this beauty?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301074489502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## TreyAllen

You are welcome Candy, and thank you for your support.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scale Ship, you made a metal fence? Incredible capability I wish I had sometimes (sometimes because I probably don't need another hobby). Lol. A fence is vital to the #50, Record or Stanley.


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Smitty, sorry, I was meaning I have made the wooden fence, the plane came with the regular metal fence, and I cannot even figure out how to make a metal one.


----------



## theoldfart

just got another router, a Millers Falls # 77. I already have a Stanley #71 and just wanted a closed throat router.









My idea of a family shot









Of course now I have to make another fitted holder in the tool chest,









seems like the job never ends! :0)>


----------



## Armandhammer

Got my first plane today. A Type 6 Stanley #5. Needs restored but it's a user out of the box. I'm very happy and extremely excited and hooked…which might not be a good thing. Just need to learn what's needed for the restore. Really just needs cleaned up. I'd like to clean up the wood and bring it back to like new. Suggestions? I'll probably tear it down and give it all a soak minus the wood and scrub things down with a brass brush and go from there.


----------



## lysdexic

I may be doing the something wrong but my biggest objection to oil stones is how seemingly ineffective they are with A2 steel. That is why I switched to DMT diamond plates and finish with an 8000 grit water stone. But that's just me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm curious Lys, did you have an India stone? And did you dress you stones? Easy now.


----------



## lysdexic

No. I have Arkansas stones. And no - I usually just wear tightly whiteys.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I see. I remember reading about your frustrations with oil stones. My med. grit India stone (probably the equivalent of 1000 grit) probably cuts A2 nearly as fast as water stones. I've never tried soft Arkansas so I can't comment on that.
However, the hard translucent stone doesn't cut as fast as an 8000 grit. And you'd have to stroke it for a long time to get the same polish (I'm on a roll) of an 8000 grit water stone. But that's where the strop comes in.

Dressing them (scuffing) with a diamond stone makes a world of difference on the cutting. Anyway, I realize your happy with your method and not turning back…but I was just responding.


----------



## Slyy

A&H - not sure if you've dropped by it yet, but the Restoration thread wood be a great place for you to stop by and check out. It'd give ya some great ideas on what a lot of us do or did to turn 'ol beat up rusties into working beauties. Also you may want to check out some of DonW's blog he's got a veritable font of information over there!

Also, congrats on the first plane, you think you might have a problem now, you just wait my friend, you just wait!!!


----------



## john2005

I think this is probably my favorite plane. (that I own). Just a simple t12 #3. I don't know why I like it so much, maybe fits my hand a little better? Maybe sharper? I dont know. Whatever it is, I like it


----------



## WhoMe

I never found that India stone, unfortunately so I couldn't play around with it.
But after using that coarse and fine diamond plates I may be changing my sharpening methods.
Even though it is only coarse, I now know what it is like to work on flat stones.
So far, the fine seems to work better than my 1k waterstone.

I also found one of those 3M buffing wheels mentioned about a dozen pages back. I got one for ferrous metals thinking that it would work well with both the steel and cast iron without worrying it will take too much off.
So far it seems to work well.


----------



## planepassion

John2005, my #3 is also my favorite plane. It takes whispy shavings and leaves a glassy surface. Just as some plane's I've owned have been a lemon from the get go, my #3 is simply sublime.


----------



## Armandhammer

You might be right Slyy. I've already torn the plane down and scrubbed it good with Simple Green and used some CLP from my gun cleaning kit. I mostly just got the years of dirt and grime off everything which was good as it helped loosen up the blade adjustment. The CLP also offers some rust protection until I can do a proper resto. I'll check out that thread now.


----------



## WhoMe

John, I'm right there with you, both my ty11 #3c and#4c are currently my most used planes. But they are also the best restored and have the best sharpened blades. Then it is the ty 19 #8 then the ty 11 #5 1/2c.

And A&R, it sounds like you are already over the edge and slipping fast. Congrats, I mean, good luck…. denial is just a phase that passes quickly…


----------



## ToddJB

All, does anyone have an eccentric adjustable mouth lever laying about that would be willing to separate with?

I just picked up a 65 that I'll be revamping and she's missing her lever.


----------



## jordanp

Caramel









Carry on.


----------



## donwilwol

ToddJB, NH Plane parts usually has the eccentric adjustable mouth lever for about $8 +\-.


----------



## Slyy

Todd - no lever laying around, but now you've got me wondering who "Henry" is…..


----------



## johnstoneb

John
I'm with you on the #3. It works great for squaring edges and trimming drawers. It seems to fit my hand just right and very easy to control.


----------



## Airframer

Speaking of concentric levers and such.. I finally got the lateral adjuster and concentric lever from the older #19 I have out of the green bath and found not only patent dates on the lateral adjuster but on the concentric lever as well.

I am having trouble finding a type study for block planes and was wondering if any of you have any ideas as to the type/era this guy falls into?




























Not sure if the "B" casting on the mouth means anything..










The base has no markings of any kind on it that I have found yet…. Any ideas?


----------



## donwilwol

the "B" means it was made early 1900's (1901-1904)

The lat lever however is from a type 3, 1894-97. The eccentric lever is the same, but can be found up to type 10 (1909)


----------



## Airframer

So somewhere between 3 and 10? Are there any giveaways I should hunt for while scrubbing the base up?


----------



## donwilwol

It's somewhere between 1894-97. Only the eccentric lever went to type 10, the lat was only on the type 3.


----------



## ToddJB

Jake - Henry C Davis was apparently skeptical of others nabbing his plane because he deeply gouged his full name sloppily into his 65.

Don - Thanks for the heads up. Are they only an ebay store?


----------



## donwilwol

Todd, as far as I know. Its the only way I've ever bought but he may have another venue.


----------



## john2005

Soooo….Henry=skeptical, Todd=nabber. Got it

And bless your heart anyways.


----------



## ToddJB

I like to think of it more as a liberation, John.


----------



## planepassion

ToddJB, I read somewhere that some shops or job sites required workers to mark their tools. I've got to think that this is true. Given how valuable the tools (they represented a large chunk of a worker's earnings) were and how personal someone would take it if a coworker stole it, I'm thinking that tools that went missing caused a lot of conflict on the job. And conflict lowers productivity, leads to fights, bad blood….ah, who needs all that?


----------



## ToddJB

Brad, I totally agree. All of my construction job site type tools have my name in permanent marker on them for the very reason of more than once I coming home with less tools then I left with that morning.

And actually on most of my planes there are some fairly discrete initials stamped into them, which I think add a ton of character and history - Henry was just a little zealous with his carving.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah Todd, perhaps he just had a heavy hand. I certainly have nothing against marking of tools (have many refurbs that I've left carved initials and like in for the story) but I know that if I were to mark mine in a permanent fashion, I would like to think I would strive to make it nice looking at the very least!
Henry may have been afraid of thieves, but I bet his plane has a good hole now all the same!


----------



## donwilwol

I missed it by 6 minute!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-STANLEY-7-IN-WOOD-PLANE-/301078227620?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4619a92aa4&nma=true&si=%252BVW4TGAnEoGWAJH3YYf7HXl27%252Bw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## JayT

Holy schnikes, Don! Someone just got one heck of a deal!


----------



## DaddyZ

Dang Don that 7 sure looks like a 2 to me !!!


----------



## chrisstef

omg someone is gonna be really pissed when they find out what they did


----------



## Airframer

HOLY S%$T Don that SUUUUUUCKS! A #2 for $20.. I am usually religiously trolling that cat just for that type of deal but missed this one somehow. Once in a lifetime right there…


----------



## donwilwol

Actually its a #2, probably around a type 10 or 11. Not the deal a #1 would have been, but still, for $40 with shipping its a steel.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, sorry you missed it Don!


----------



## Airframer

Yeah, I had another look and figured that.. but still a hell of a steal. That was a BIN too!


----------



## ToddJB

Don, I'm sorry for your lose.

Are 1s and 2s of much use as actual users? I get that their scarcity makes them very desirable for collecting, but from a function stand point would you be better off using a block?


----------



## donwilwol

I use a #2 once in a while. I would use a #1 more, but don't dare take it out of the display case. A #1 is actually comfortable to use. If you hold it like you would a block plane, it works very well.

The only reason I would say you'd be better off with a block is because of cost. If the #1 and #2s were plentiful, I think more people would actually use them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have reached for the #2 in the past to address small areas within a larger panel, but it doesn't happen that often. That tool makes it easy to image the #1 as being very useable with a block plane grip. Have I used a #1? Yep. Liked it, too. But price definitely sets it as a 'not for users' tool.


----------



## ToddJB

I'll pick up a couple of each then. Thanks for the heads up, Don.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"I would use a #1 more, but don't dare take it out of the display case."

Love that.


----------



## donwilwol

I've often considered buying a LN #1. I think they would be cool to use. And at a measly $225 why not?

But more than likely id go for the Leech 601 if money was no object.

I like the metal, I'm still not all that fond of the bronze and I'm not sure why.


----------



## lysdexic

Perfect timing Don.

I was remiss in sharing my only woodworking present for X-Mas and this seems to be a good time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, Yo is continuing his slide to the LN side of modern tooldom. Nice to see. And may I say, "My, what a thick iron you have there, Scotty."


----------



## Airframer

Is the LN #1 not available in metal? I was not aware of that.


----------



## CL810

I'll pick up a couple of each then. Thanks for the heads up, Don

While you're at it, grab one for me as well. ;-o


----------



## ToddJB

No prob, Clayton. When my pile gets excessive we'll discuss some sort of trade - I like baked goods.


----------



## CL810

I like baked goods

Everyone in CO must like 'em. I've been seeing a lot of news reports lately about stores in CO selling brownies with lines running out the store and around the block.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I should have seen coming. Especially considering how high I am.


----------



## ToddJB

Elevation! Considering how high I am in elevation!


----------



## chrisstef

^ stop lying. Embrace your indulgance. Full time flannel = weedologist.


----------



## donwilwol

you know….its hard to find good flannel shirts theses days. What's up with that?


----------



## lysdexic

I just bought two new flannel shirts a couple weeks ago. The last one prior to that was like 1989. Love, love flannel shirts and dont care what the kids say about me.


----------



## ToddJB

Don - I exclusively pick my flannels at the thrift shop for that very reason… and because it's right by the weed shop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Flannel is big. Look inside American Eagle next time you're in the mall; it's the hot style. Norm would be proud (if he'd ever step foot in the mall).


----------



## ToddJB

Actually in all reality I personally have not seen any change due to the law, maybe I'm just not running with the right (wrong) crowds. I guess well see in a few years if its taxation will have any real impact.


----------



## ToddJB

Don if your willing to foot the bill Pendleton is still making good old american wool flannel.


----------



## CL810

Finally got to play with my new Veritas skew block plane. Lots of fun!


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. That looks like fun for sure cl810.

I think i need to get sone flannel in my lineup.

Its funny, i feel like im at the tipping point of age for not giving a damn anymore about bein up to date on pop culture. Early to mid thirties sound right to you guys? Im talkin music, clothes, general pop culture stuff. Whatever i think, right now, is cool, will be cool to me forever. I think my coolbox is topped out.


----------



## lysdexic

I think my coolbox is topped out.

Makes me question the capacity of the box.


----------



## Slyy

Stef - I'm with ya buddy, my wife and my best friends are both twice her age and nearly mine (28 and 31 respectively), almost all the music I listen to was written a decade or more before I was born, I thought Catfish was just something that was dang good friend in cornmeal, (south) American Idol was that gold thing that almost got Indiana crushed by a giant stone and I thought Bieber Fever was some new venereal disease!


----------



## Armandhammer

You're almost correct about the Bieber Fever. It's actually a brain degenerative disease.


----------



## bandit571

One could always get a couple of shirts from Neil Young, or John Fogarty???


----------



## Airframer

I am still working my way through that lot of block planes I got last month and it looks like there is another type 3 in the bunch.

I was pulling apart the 9 1/2 and could faintly make out a single pat date on the lateral adjuster but in a different position than the #19. This one is just above the S in Stanley on the end curved portion of either 8-3-97 or 3-3-97 hard to make out right now. The eccentric lever also has the 94 pat date on it. This guy doesn't have any casting marks of any kind on it. Does 3 sound about right?

Second question is.. do the block plane types run in conjunction with the bench plane types? i.e. a type 3 block was made during the type 3 era of bench planes or do they run on a separate timeline?


----------



## Airframer

Darn interwebs ate my post again lol..


----------



## lysdexic

CL810 - the Veritas skewed block has received some glowing reviews. I bet it performs very well. Like all Veritas planes.

Speaking of Veritas planes. I went to a *Lie Nielsen Tool Event* last weekend. I played with the #51 and it was quite impressive. I had myself talked into it. No tax and no shipping at these events. Still, in light of the new Veritas shooting plane for $150 less, I just couldn't do it. I chickened out at the check out counter.


----------



## bandit571

what can be cuter than a Stanley #103, with a SW iron? When it only costs a dollar bill









Just a small little guy..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Random thoughts and catch up….
Oh Scotty…..such discipline…. or stup.i…. Do I need to show the making of the LN 51 video again? Ahhh…There's an LN show in KC next weekend. But Shane hasn't invited me over for dinner and a cuddle yet, so I guess I'm not going.

That's ok. Maybe I'll get to be the first cool kid with an LN 51. But ya, that price tag is steep…even for pimp furniture makers. Veritas makes some great tools, but I just can't get into their bench planes. You might say, "they don't get my chub on."

Stef- I live in a pop culture bubble myself….if you haven't noticed. I didn't even know who Miley Cyrus(sp?) was until the infamous turkey post. But I caught the Metallica reference right away with my morning coffee, so I'm still feeling good about myself.


----------



## lysdexic

Rojo, I only exercised discipline at the hand tool event in regards to the #51. There are lots of other tools to be had :^)


----------



## ShaneA

Apologies on the rudeness Red, don't know what I was thinking. Although, I am not much of a cuddler.

Is that being held at the KC Woodworker's Guild? I have never been to one of their events. I get their emails. I think C Schwarz (sp?) Either will be here soon, or was just here.

I dunno that my current budget is allowing for LN goodness…or my skill level justifies the good stuff either.


----------



## WhoMe

For those in Southern California:

Lie-Nielsen Hand Tool Event®
Hosted by

Palomar College Woodworking
San Marcos Campus

1140 West Mission Rd.

San Marcos, CA 92069

January 24-25, 2014
Friday, 9am-5pm
Saturday, 9am-4pm

UNFORTUNATELY, I cant go… 
Absolutely no money to spend there but it would be fun to attend..


----------



## lysdexic

Obviously I do not consider skill level as a valid excuse.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane - Schwarz was there this past weekend.


----------



## LoriF

Thanks *WhoMe* I wasn't aware of this event, but like you I'm unable to attend.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Can't go to Cali either Mike. Widdle and Tony said they don't like goofy lookin redheads around.

Ya Shane. KC guild. Don't get involved with those sort of "clubs" anyway. That Omaha guild got me started with this LN addiction. Like a bunch uh meth dealers those guilds.

I will probably spend the rest of my days trying to match my skill level with my tools. But I'll have a smile on my face.

lys- spill the beans. One crack addict to another.


----------



## dbray45

I just got the #1 and #2 LN bronze bench planes last month. I found that I am using them a lot to smooth out where joints come together. They have a nice weight and easy to control. They are a little small for my hands but after a bit you figure out the best way that works for you. Great for smaller work.


----------



## terryR

Obviously I do not consider skill level as a valid excuse.

+1 to that. The LN 62 and 95 have changed the edges of my boards to perfectly square. Little skill required…just the right tools! 

Actually, I hope I don't wear out the 62 because I now use it for everything. Hard to beat that low angle iron and adjustable mouth!

Still dreaming of a shooter! Hard to decide between the .400 caliber Glock and the LN51. About the same price. LOL.


----------



## WhoMe

Terry, try marshmallow first. It's cheap and you can eat the shavings.. :-}

Yea, I'm kind of bummed I can't go. Now I have missed the woodworking show and now I'm missing this event because of work. Good thing they are not one time events.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Last year at the Handworks event was the first time I'd ever seen/held a no 1 or 2. Man, they are small. I would have to figure out some sort of block plane grip. I really like my no 3 for small work, but I struggle to find a comfortable grip with my big mitts.

AF- LN only makes bronze bodies for No 2,3,4…and some block/joinery planes. The idea of not dealing with rust is very appealing. I dunno. I still like the iron bodied bedrock look. 
That said, if they were the same price, I would be buying bronze.


----------



## CFrye

I checked out the KC show. Tempting. However a 6-7 hour round trip for a 2 hour program? Not gonna happen.
Sigh.
Oh, and I found a site called The Best Things with info on cleaning wooden tools. 
EDIT: link fixed. Thanks Terry 
Click on Vintage & Antique Hand Tools then go to FAQs for the info


----------



## terryR

Thanks for sharing that link, Candy. I had lost it!

Wow…no water based cleaners…no steel wool. I'm pretty sure he's dealing with $700 planes and not $70 examples. But, excellent advice on cleaning! Gonna try some rubbing compound and cotton…

Edit…working link…The Best Things

Edit again…Wow, the site has a Stanley 604 with SW iron for $99…just sayin'


----------



## knockknock

terryR said: The LN 62 and 95 have changed the edges of my boards to perfectly square. Little skill required…just the right tools! 

For low skill level square edge jointing, I use my LV Veritas Jack Rabbit plane. A 16" bevel up plane with a fence that can go underneath the sole. I added a piece of wood to make the fence larger and switched to shorter 3 1/2" rods. I just set the fence to almost center the board (slightly to the fence side so the weight counter balances) and use a little side pressure as I joint the edge.


----------



## Airframer

Just in case any of you have won the lottery lately and have no idea how to spend it.. have I found a deal for you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-CUTE-SHOOTING-BOARD-AND-PLANE-51-52-/121261379228?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3bbdce9c


----------



## ToddJB

All, can I get a some plane identifications here? I picked these up on the bay, they were labeled as 9.5s, I knew they weren't, which is why I got them cheaper than expected. But they do not have the anticipated 60 or 60.5 stamped on the side. There are no stamps. Was there an era when they weren't stamped?


----------



## upchuck

ToddJB-

From the proportions in your photos those look like # 60 1/2 to me. Are those blades 1 3/8ths inches wide?
I think I recall that the numbers began to be stamped on the left side of their block planes around WWII era.
I'm strongly in favor of block planes with the wide strip machined behind the mouth like yours are. Some of the newer ones have a bed/strip that is only 1/8th inch wide. Good score.

chuck


----------



## chrisstef

Double dippin on 60.5's is some good clean livin Todd.


----------



## terryR

^And a SW iron as well…

This stuff is da bomb…









Been applying it to a sargent trans with a toothbrush, and the results are amazing. Don't even wait for my before and after photos…invest $4 this weekend!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice blocks indeed!

#2 in action, anyone?


----------



## donwilwol

#2


----------



## Tim457

Nice link Candy. You answered your own question better than we did.  Covers the range of options from very gentle to a little more aggressive.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very Nice, Yoda.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Chuck, the one closet has rounder shoulders and nothing written on the knurled knob. The other says Stanley USA and has more squared shoulders. Any guesses as to age?


----------



## CFrye

I wasn't even looking for cleaning info when I found that site! TerryR suggested the wooden rabbet plane might be English so I was hunting more info on that. 
Glad to know the info is good Terry!
Really nice Smitty and Don.


----------



## Slyy

Terry - what do you like about that turtle wax stuff?? Good for wood? Good for metal? Both? Always interested I. The next best idea for cleaning up these old rusties.


----------



## upchuck

Sorry ToddJB- I can't put my fingers (or any other body parts) on my copy of the type study for the #9 1/2 family block planes. I would be guessing that the #60 1/2 would also follow the same major features at about the same time. My memory recalls that the left side model number stampings began in 1947, but I have only 51% confidence in my memory of that date. If you think that the sweetheart blade is original to one of those planes then that dates that one to the 1920's or 1930's.

Maybe later today I'll take some photos of some of my block planes and post them. I don't own a #65. I have two and three-quarters #60 1/2's and one #60. Those are my favorite block planes. I keep a 25 degree blade in one #60 1/2 and a 20 degree blade in the other.

Your pair look to me like pre WWII tools that will tune up to be superior user low angle block planes. Lucky you.

chuck


----------



## donwilwol

Headed out to meet my new 4th grandchild Charlotte.

Chucks's got the 1947 correct, http://virginiatoolworks.wordpress.com/tools/stanley-planes/date-your-block-plane-type-study/


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations Don and family! Stay warm and safe travels.


----------



## lysdexic

Congrats Don. I so wanted to name my daughter Charlotte. The wife wouldn't budge. It was my grandmothers name and she was the classiest lady that I've ever met.


----------



## theoldfart

Congratulations Don and family. Great name. BTW headed up to HB Foster to pick out a birthday gift. Report later.


----------



## waho6o9

Great news Don congrats!


----------



## ShaneA

Congratulations Don


----------



## planepassion

Congratulations Don on your newest family addition. You'll be spoiling her before you know it.

Lysdexic, it's still not too late. Just start calling your daughter by her new "nickname", Charlotte. I wouldn't shirk from telling her why you're calling her that either. Sometimes a man simply has philosophical differences with SWMBO.


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Papa Yoda.


----------



## lysdexic

^ Hah. Brad I tried that and I got something like this.

"That's not my name. My name is Sophi". Women!

(Not my daughter BTW)


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Don!

Jake, I like how the turtle wax is a dry cleaner, doesn't leave the finished surface blotchy like oil. I'll probably use scotchbrite pads for application, then good wax for a finish. Seems to clean metal just as well. A light rubbing on the steel with a cotton rag removes dirt and leaves patina. Awesome stuff!

Thanks, Candy!!!


----------



## WhoMe

Congrats Don.
Happy birthday Old Fart. I'm also heading out to find a birthday present for myself. Looking for a flea market and maybe an old tool.
I have today off work so I guess that is a present in itself..lol


----------



## ToddJB

Chuck and Don, thanks for the info.

And congrats, Don! You're gathering quite the herd.


----------



## theoldfart

Who Me, thanks and happy b'day to you too! Hope the hunt is productive, I've got a bit of a haul, pics latter.


----------



## CFrye

Lots of celebrating going on. Hippo Birdie Old Fart and Whome!!


----------



## planepassion

Congratulations Don on your newest family addition. You'll be spoiling her before you know it.

Lysdexic, it's still not too late. Just start calling your daughter by her new "nickname", Charlotte. I wouldn't shirk from telling her why you're calling her that either. Sometimes a man simply has philosophical differences with SWMBO.


----------



## Tim457

Papa Yoda, love it. Congrats Don.

Do show us the birthday haul Kevin.


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks all, I'm a whole 53 today. Unfortunately, didn't see anything good in the ads but I'm venturing out anyway.


----------



## Slyy

Congrats Don!!! Hope the meeting goes well!!!

Think I'm gonna give that stuff a shot Terry.


----------



## theoldfart

Candy, thanks.
Birthday haul:









Corner chisel is a Sag Harbor Tools 1/2", no marks on the panel gauge. Always wanted a flush saw so what the heck. And finally Stanley #'s 28 & 29 corner chamfer. Additionally my kids sent me a huge tool poster as shop art so next up is a frame for it.

All thats left is to make a spot in the tool chest for the MF 77 routah.

Ah.life is good for old farts!!

Edit Sorry this should have been in the State of the Shop thread. :0(


----------



## lysdexic

That's right Kevin! Why are you bothering us *here* on the Hand Plane thread? Post your birthday drivel on that other thread so that *those other* people can see it.


----------



## ToddJB

All, the lateral adjustment lever is broken on one of the 60 1/2s posted above. Did other plans share this lever cap so I can go scrounging for parts?


----------



## theoldfart

My goodness, the ortho IS testy, isn't he?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good for you Kev. The Corner chisel and panel gauge are particularly drool-worthy.


----------



## lysdexic

YourOldFartness,

I just found the post humorous because we are all the same folks following the same/different threads. It doesn't matter. I cant remember where I read and post stuff.


----------



## theoldfart

I think I was in the hand plane sawed a tool chest with the chisel of your dream thread. :0)


----------



## planepassion

lysdexic, it's SO true. though this is the first I've heard of the state of the shop thread. You guys have been holding out on me…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well Brad, Stef's shop thread is kind of the…...lower level, if you will. It shakes up my sheltered world from time to time. Like one of those train wrecks… you can't stop watching.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

We have some celebrating happening here too! My daughter is turning 3 on Thursday, and we just spent the day at Legoland.

My wife got my Ashley Iles butt chisels for me at The Best Things. She was very impressed by their customer service. Good folks over there.

A small family photo…sadly, the No. 7 isn't mine. A buddy of mine entrusted it to me to clean it up a while back. I've barely touched it.


----------



## Airframer

Finally got my SW #4 assembled with period correct parts. Had to replace the blade, lever cap and front knob…




























Just need to get it (and every other blade in my shop) sharpened up. I have a few more restores to finish up and then I can put the evaporust away again finally and move on to making shavings again..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lotta congrats today!

Wolf- +1 on TheBestThings.com, that's where I got my Ashley Iles as well. Good people over there.

Eric- Good lookin' sweetheart Eric.


----------



## Slyy

Brad - I'd bring a healthy supply of eye bleach over to the State-o-da-shop thread if I was you, it can be quite dangerous over there!!!

So went rust hunting, didn't have much time but hit up an antique store that has some promise for a future visit.
Did pick up this for $2 thought it was worth the price, plus if I ever needed it or a fellow LJ:









Did also see one of these:








For only $145, plus it was 50%off day, I ALMOST walked away with it, a steal at only 72.50!!!!!


----------



## lysdexic

Rojo, I am interested to hear that you consider our conversation a low level train wreck.

I am a fixin' to get bowed up.


----------



## upchuck

ToddJB-Not to get technical on you or anything…but…to my way of thinking neither of your #60 1/2s has a lateral adjustment lever. In your second photo there are two lever caps. The darkest/blackest piece (The one on the right.) seems to be missing it's "cam". The cam's main purpose is to tighten the lever cap, blade, and plane bottom/sole/shoe/casting (pick one) into a solid unit. The cam can be loosened (Shifted from side to side.) to remove the lever cap and the blade without unscrewing the lever cap screw. To my way of thinking the cap, the cam, and the pin connecting the two are all parts of the same unit. Without the cam you have a "cap" but not a lever cap.

I have removed and reinstalled a cam on to a cap by squeezing the end of the pin with vise grips and then peened the pin after I added a cam to the assembly. It's brittle cast iron so use gentle and precise tapping with the hammer when peening.

If the blade shifts laterally when tightening the lever cap it is a mistake to be corrected instead of a planned adjustment. I had a new Made in England #60 1/2 that had a factory lateral adjuster. In my opinion that plane and its lateral adjuster were pieces of $#it. I would rather have your two than a dozen of those.


----------



## upchuck

Jake- If that is a part to a #45 then I need it. Want to double your money or swap something?


----------



## Slyy

Scotty with the great Firefly reference…. Better watch out Red, I think he means business!

UC - sent ya a PM


----------



## ToddJB

Chuck, thanks for the wealth of info. Are all cams created equal? Meaning would a cam from a 220 or 9.5 be a suitable replacement?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good beer at Upstream in Omaha, just sayin'


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And Scotty, thems was some fine pictures you posted awhile ago… Very fine indeed. Bless your heart…


----------



## donwilwol

Todd, match up the cam with your good one. If you need a cam, let us know. I may have one.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lys….train wreck…..case in point.










-
Almost forgot about firefly. Probably the last sitcom I watched until you got me started on Breaking Bad.


----------



## CFrye

There goes the neighborhood…


----------



## upchuck

ToddJB-No. *All *cams are not created equal. But there is a lot of overlap. Size and model number are probably less important than vintage/age. If your functioning lever cap works with both plane bodies then visually compare your candidate replacement to the one that you know works. If they seem similar then switch them out. I'm betting that it will work.


----------



## ToddJB

I successfully peened out the old pin - thanks Chuck.

Don - I'd love to take up on the cam.


----------



## donwilwol

Sorry Todd. Hopefully somebody else can help. I don't have a cam. I've got quit a few caps missing them though. None are 60 series caps though. I was sure I'd have one.


----------



## upchuck

Sorry ToddJB too. Like Don I don't have one either. I need one to get my 3/4ers of a #60 1/2 up and running.
They show up at flea markets or off of part planes. Good luck.


----------



## donwilwol

The plane is usable without the cam. Just screw driver it down.


----------



## upchuck

Don- The lack of a cam is the smaller of two problems that the plane has. The major problem is a front adjustable mouth plate that is too thin. But you're right. Without the cam I have a cap. But not a lever cap. I'll continue to limp by with my other two #60 1/2s until I stumble on to a parts plane.
chuck


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for looking, guys.


----------



## WayneC

Late to the game. Congrats Don. Nice haul Kevin.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not-so-random block plane shot.










#S18, #18 and #65


----------



## donwilwol

Nice shot Smitty.


----------



## lysdexic

Yep, that is nuttin but pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #S18 is about the sharpest in the shop right. Everything from Ole Heft and Hubris though the #62 and #5 Jack need edge work. My edges are to keen as the ACA is to concise. 'Nuff said.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, the LN no 51 holds its' value at least….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131099440006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## terryR

Nice shot, Smitty! The color of your bench and the natural lighting is awesome for photos…

Hey Red, I suppose if I sold that LN backsaw, I could almost afford the 51. Want one. Must resist.

Random shavings from yesterday…


----------



## CFrye

Getting fancy there Terry! Variegated shavings no less!


----------



## jordanp

Shavings too unique, must resist…....... laminating various species of wood….... just…... to make shavings…


----------



## Slyy

Smitty and Terry with some dang sexah action shots gong on there!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Didn't even realize Terry's shavings were laminated until reading Candy's post… Very cool indeed.
.
.
.
.
Don't resist, Jordan. Do it!


----------



## lysdexic

^ I didn't notice either


----------



## theoldfart

Meh, probably just plywood shavings!


----------



## WayneC

Hmmmm…

I was not aware LN Made a 1 1/2 (or anyone else for that matter).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lie-Nielsen-1-1-2-Limited-Edition-Plane-/291066765185?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c4ee5f81


----------



## waho6o9

variegated adjective

: having patches, stripes, or marks of different colors

: including many different things : full of variety

Very nice, thanks Candy.


----------



## Mosquito

I didn't know they made a #1 1/2, but I kinda like it


----------



## WayneC

Here is a family shot from the ebay listing. 1, 1 1/2, and a 2.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Darn Lie Nielsen. For those who already hopelessly addicted to their tools. Then they gotta make collector editions.


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Red, this look familiar?










I had it sold and was ready to ship it before I seen the stupid thing!!!


----------



## Slyy

Oh Snap Don!!! Now you and Red have twinkie planes!!!!


----------



## donwilwol

here are the before pictures. See any cracks?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My T11 'daily driver' #5 has a crack like that but it doesn't impact use. I realize selling it is another matter, of course.
.
.
.
No, can't see it in the Before picture at all. Bummer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ahh crap! I brought us some bad juju Don. Who knows what causes that. I was thinking, when the plane is used there is downward/backward pressure on the frog. And the frog rests on that of the base. I dunno. Sucks though.

I wish the crack hadn't affected the performance of my no.8. Then I wouldn't have messed with it. But I could tell something was wrong right away when I was using it.

Too bad we're not closer. I could bring some incense. Maybe some flaming bourbon shots to ward of the bad juju.


----------



## donwilwol

I might try the bourbon shots to ward of the bad juju, just in case.


----------



## chrisstef

Good call Don. Id burn somethin just to be sure though. Might wanna go ahead and sprinkle a lil bourbon around the office too.


----------



## Airframer

It's that freak'n LN brush! I thought it looked up to something.. sitting all smug like on the bench…..


----------



## donwilwol

sprinkle a lil bourbon around the office too

Come on, its just a plane, nobody died. Can't be wastin good bourbon that way.


----------



## chrisstef

I didnt say use the good stuff yoda, a lil lord calvart oughta do


----------



## donwilwol

ok, maybe just a little. Maybe some of the wifes wine when she's not looking.


----------



## lateralus819

It doesn't look like a crack though. Could be the pics though. Either way, is that a number 8?!


----------



## donwilwol

#7


----------



## lateralus819

What type? I have an extra body you could have? Has that threaded insert though for the tote.


----------



## WhoMe

OH NO!!!!
It's spreading. First a #8 then a #7. I'm not touching any of my planes until the next one on the list is a #2. Then I'm safe.
Why couldn't they be the more common #4 or a #5. Then it would not be near as bad. Still a bummer though.


----------



## JayT

2014 Hand Tool Calendar is done and available to order.

Not all hand planes, but enough to get your fix.


----------



## mochoa

I'm getting a hankering for a skew rabbet plane. I kind of like the idea of the old wooden ones. 









I like the veritas version to but I hear about fences slippage being an issue. I dont think it is an issue with the wooden planes. 









Those of you who have the veritas, what has your experience been?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I scuffed the posts with 120grit like Scotty and others recommended. It doesn't budge for me. Very little tolerance for it to move. The veritas is a fine tool.


----------



## WhoMe

I wonder if LV knows of this issue. It would be an easy fix. A light sandblasting on the rod to make the surface have a tooth. It may not look as pretty but it would function better.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for weighing in Red. I'm sure it's a good tool but both Schwarz and Sellers have commented on fence slippage. Schwarz even went so far as to say that tightening the fence knobs with pliers was an option.


----------



## lysdexic

What Rojo said.

But that is my perennial struggle with Veritas tools. Their aesthetic just doesn't inspire but they always work so damn well - better than my LNs and more predictable than vintage.


----------



## mochoa

I'd say the skew rabbet is an exception, its not ugly

Going on 6.5 hrs in the car trying to get home, commute is usually an hour…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ouch, Maur. Shoulda brought your sharpening setup to work today, think of all would be accomplished by now!


----------



## DanKrager

Mauricio, I've got a floating fillister very similar to what you have pictured (it's been posted here before) and I'm finding out I'm gonna have to make the brass parts that go with it. So it's going to be awhile before I can comment on how it works. It seems like it would come back to life and work reliably. I'll be watching.
DanK


----------



## lysdexic

Maur I hope you get home. Our town is paralyzed as well. Here, if you can't see the pavement it is a blizzard. A state of emergency. Not a loaf of bread to be found.


----------



## chrisstef

My wife an i like to play a little game st the grocery store when a big storms bout to hit. I make sure in within earshot of some unsuspecting patrons and exclaim to my wife "theres no milk" with a panicked look on my face and deep inflection in my voice like im about to cry. The hilarity of people high tailing it toward the cooler section gets me every time.

Steady as she goes Maur. Good luck bud.


----------



## upchuck

Greetings from Arizona. I left the Midwest 40 years ago mainly because of winter. Here it has been a week with temperatures in the 70's. Thursday it is supposed to be 80F. I'm cleaning up the balcony/workshop in a t-shirt and flip-flops. Life is good.


----------



## Slyy

if you can't see the pavement it's a blizzard

Lys - we just had a bare SPRINKLING of snow and half the schools were closed! Add to that the thousands of dudes in their 2-wheel drive trucks who think they can tackle any ice/snow Mother Nature can throw at them, I just drive by slowly and wave out the window of my civic at them as they lie in the ditches…...
If you can avoid oklahoma in winter time, I'd do it!


----------



## TerryDowning

If you can avoid oklahoma in winter time, I'd do it!

Only the winter??


----------



## mochoa

I geared up to abamdon my car and hilke it, walked about half mile and saw that folks were making it over an icy hill one at a time so I'm now backl at my car, waiting in line.


----------



## Airframer




----------



## Slyy

Terry - touché


----------



## chrisstef

Oh my god mauricio. I would be the most miserable person if i was in your shoes. Let us know that you made it home all right will ya.


----------



## ShaneA

Good god, I would have either killed myself or some other poor sap by now. You got the patience of a saint bro. So how much snow cripples Atlanta? 1" or 2"...


----------



## mochoa

1.5" I think, but there is no salt or plows and they let school out to late… Bastards
9.5 hrs so far, getting close though.

I had to pee in an empty water bottle. Lol

Bear Grills type shiit. Lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Scotty lost me at….Veritas planes work better than LNs

I don't have the photography skills like some of these cats, but I can wash antibiotics down with whisky as well as any man.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's a pretty fine pic, Rojo. Pretty fine…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Smitty. Can you hear Van Morrison's "Into the Mystic" in the background?;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can't get past the look of that rock glass, Red… Mighty tempting to reach for one of my own.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

One day I'll get you a bottle of Iowa's finest my friend.


----------



## mochoa

Repost, mixing up my threads, its been a long day.

Home safe at last, I had a fender bender and avoided countless others. But after over 10hours I am home at lasrt thank God!

I will never again go to the office when there is any amount of snow, I don't give a shiit what anyone says. Not in atlanta anyway, BS

Cheers!


----------



## mochoa

I need to drown my misery on ebay, I havent bought a plane in a while, I deserve it.


----------



## lysdexic

Maur, lately I have been thinking about a mini-lathe. Somebody talk me down. Please.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Lathes are fun 

Mauricio, glad you made it home safe. A couple of years ago in Woodstock my brother in law got stranded because of ice for something like 12 hours. They moved back down here not too long after.


----------



## mochoa

Why a mini? I think you need to go big.

Thanks Wolfdaddy, Fortunately I didn't get caught in that last one. That one was terrible because it was like 5 days of melting and thawing and refreezing, there people trapped inside their neighborhoods from the ice.


----------



## john2005

Glad you made it Maur. Sounds pretty crappy. We would love to have your snow though. Been pretty dry for Montana.

Lys, you do not need a mini lathe! Period. They suck for bowls bigger than an ashtray, they clutter up benchtops and you can't even make a decent bat on one. You NEED a big-daddy full size, proper lathe. You're only limiting yourself with that "mini" talk.


----------



## lysdexic

Well heck! That's not the kind of help I need. Enablers.


----------



## mochoa

Scott, how can you be a real woodworker without a real lathe? Common man. you dont need a mini for tool handles, you can use the drill press for that. Get you a real lathe!


----------



## mochoa

Awe snap, I need this!


----------



## planepassion

Mauricio, like you, I too had an itch to pick up a wooden fillister plane. And that itch lasted right up until the point I fettled with it. And fettled. And fettled some more…and STILL couldn't take a decent shaving. Then I got the LV rabbet plane, and like others, had the fence slip on me occasionally. Then, like others, I scuffed up the posts and haven't had a problem since. The LV rabbett, is far superior to the woodie. It's faster to set up, easier to use, and I get excellent, and consistent, results.


----------



## DanKrager

Maur, glad you made it home OK with only a fender bender! The whole experience sucks!
Brad, the un-enabler. So…I'd be wasting my time to refurbish a wooden moving fillister? For now, they'll both be on the wish list I guess. Gotta take care of my hedge log harvest first while the ground is frozen hard enough to hold up the equipment. 
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap Maur, im glad you made it home safe and sound That sounds like it was a death march.

Scotty, buy the lathe. I want one bad but don't have the room or time to play with one currently. I can live vicariously through you if it helps out at all.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Scotty- I've had to same temptation with a mini-lathe. The only thing I'd use it for would be small stuff. I'm not into furniture with turned legs and such. But I know if I got one I'd go off making new knobs and handles for all my tools;-)

I've been offered a free full-sized lathe(old, need work) by co-workers more than once. I just didn't have one in mind when I planned my shop, and I have no where to put it. They take up a lot of space.
So, til I get a new shop, here's my lathe:


----------



## lysdexic

Exactly. I just don't know where I'd put one. Plus, I need to learn to master, or at least become proficient with the tools that I do have. Heck, it has taken my a couple years to settle into a sharpening routine. I think.

However, I will heed the advice and resist the mini/midi temptation. Thanks for the replies.

Now, back on topic. Rojo I figured my LN Veritas comment would raise an eyebrow. After some consideration the only planes that I have that this comparison truly applies is #62 vs the Veritas LAJ. I have never held a Veritas bench plane.


----------



## ShaneA

Scott, buy a friggin" lathe already. I am not sure if the lathe I have is a mini or midsized but it is small. It was/is in the way. However, since it is small I have finally devised a place to cram it in while not in use. The only problem with lathes is all the "stuff" that acompany them. However, nothing like a single setting project. Like Red said, I am not really a fan of turned legs or furniture, but small crap…is pretty fun. One day I will try a pen or two. Plus you may be able to turn with your kids as well.


----------



## john2005

It can live at my house if that helps. I will even pay for electricity used and keep it warm. I can just give you a key to the shop so you can play whenever. Plus like Shane said they are great for kids. Made my son a couple tops for Christmas this year. He loves them. "do tops" he says when he wants them to go round. (give is English a break, he's only 2).


----------



## terryR

Maur, good grief, buddy! Glad you finally made it home. I lived most of my life in Atlanta ( Kennesaw ), and worked downtown. I remember getting stuck at the hospital for 4 days during that thaw, re-freeze stuff you mentioned. Had to use the 4WD Jeep to drive to local bars and buy food for our staff since the cafeteria was closed!

Man, I hate snow! Got 2" of it here…but enough locals with ATV's and plows to keep our back roads clear for the last week of hunting season! LOL.

Yo, Scotty, don't buy a lathe smaller than 12×20" or you'll be sorry in a year. Or, I'll sell ya my 1.5 year old Jet 1220 variable speed if interested? I want longer already, and cannot find the bed extension since Jet has upgraded the model.


----------



## DaddyZ

If you can avoid oklahoma in winter time, I'd do it!

Only the winter??

Hey now Oklahoma is fine Spring & Fall, Its just the Summer & winters that are heck.
Mauricio - Goodness I would have been so Iritated by the time I got home, or found a motel to stay for the night..

But Snow is so Wonderful !!!


----------



## WayneC

We are finally going to get some rain here in California today. It has been something like 54 or 55 days since the last rain.


----------



## Tim457

Wow Mauricio that's nuts glad you made it. Can't believe 2" of snow caused that much mayhem. Good to hear Wayne, I'll send a few feet of our snow your way too since I hear your mountains are a little low on it this year.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, I hear that Folsom's down to 18% so glad your getting sone rain. I worry about my kids and their families and wildfires. My daughter lives at the top of the American river gorge and I've mountain biked it a bit. it seems like a bad spot for fires.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for the feedback Brad, I might have to keep veritas one in mind for the next special gift occasion.

Dan, you already have a moving fillister plane that is missing the depth stop right? Just use it without and give it a try.

I've been using a fenceless skew rabbet plane on my 6 board chest and it has worked pretty well. I just have to score the line with a marking guage, plane away from the line, and then clean up the end grain with a shoulder plane. More steps, the fillister plane should take care of all in one. 
I've also got my eye on a couple of dado planes, we'll see if I win the bid.

My commute yesterday sucked, but on the bright side I got home. My friend had to sleep in his car on the interstate.

Terry, how about that, we used to be neighbors! I'm not far from Kennesaw.

Pat, my friend tried to find a hotel, there were none to be found.

Tim, yeah man its crazy, but that's what happens when there is absolutely no salt on the roads.


----------



## chrisstef

Hey Maur - you made the MSN frontpage!!


----------



## mochoa

LOL. that guys is just chillin out there on the interstate. That reminds me, I still have that bottle of pee in my car. I need to get rid of that.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## DaddyZ

Wouldn't be right for the wife to get a hold of that bottle of lemonade in your Car….


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Nice brush.


----------



## lysdexic

What the heck was I thinking.

Reshoot. I need a light source from the right.


----------



## lysdexic

You know. While I was buying that brush I thought to myself " once I have this brush, then maybe, just maybe, Smitty will be my friend."

.......mmm probably not.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Love the chisel plane. My birthday is coming up ya know.

Allegedly owning that Lie Nielsen brush implicates you have a uterus.


----------



## TerryDowning

still a nice brush


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But… I like the brush!


----------



## theoldfart

Me too. Going to have to see what I can do about it.


----------



## ShaneA

A bit faulty premise Scott, you have to buy Smitty the brush. Then maybe…just maybe he will be your friend.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My brush is a Model 7-D-36 (hope you like it):


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, yours has more character….as usual.

With the LN, I was joking because Stef called mine feminine the other day. As if.


----------



## lateralus819

Didn't know Lie Nielsen made a brush. That thing must whisp away the finest of particles down to .00000001 of a micron!


----------



## DanKrager

That LN brush would be great for applying finish. One dip and you can do the whole project…after you shake out the .00000001 particle of dust it collected.
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty, is that a Veritas brush?
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Notice the SPECIAL color?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Shop Brushes of your Dreams"


----------



## chrisstef

Lol could you imagine what a shop brush swap would look like. (Not volunteering, touched my nose).

Id use beaver hair.


----------



## Airframer

I don't know.. something about the traditional handle on the LN seems superior over the Veritas brush… but I hear Scott thinks the Veritas works better..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shop Brush Swap…
.
.
.
Great idea, Stef. Thanks for stepping up!


----------



## Airframer

It is almost time to decide on the next swap item! That's really great of you to volunteer for the brush swap Stef! Maybe we could include all sweeping implements.. I know Tony makes a mighty fine broom!


----------



## chrisstef

You done lost yo mind if you think im runnin a swap lol. Also, did you not see where i e-touched my nose? Its like blessing my own heart …saying not it … Ya dig?


----------



## lysdexic

My wife stormed into the shop with a beer she had left out in the cooler sometime ago, and demanded that I take a pic and share it on "my blog."

So, I will oblige. Had to add a plane to make it official. She was quite enthusiastic to share.


----------



## lysdexic

This result and perspective always tickles me. Very much in the same way Tony did that night at the "museum". The surface left by a plane amazes me.


----------



## Airframer

Seriously .. who puts a museum in the back of a van? You should have known better..


----------



## ShaneA

Don't forget the m&m candy.


----------



## CL810

Scotty, the chisels or handles, have we seen them before? Waz up there?


----------



## Slyy

i'd use beaver hair

Not gonna touch that one…...


----------



## CL810

Dang double post.


----------



## Slyy

i'd use beaver hair

Not gonna touch that one…...

EDIT: wow, this response got swallowed by the internet, then spit back up an hour later!


----------



## Airframer

Yeah, if 2 or more people reply at the same time (same minute.. note the 2 replies 33 minutes ago) then the reply seems to hang in limbo till a new reply is posted. Seems the script can't decide which to put first till a new one appears then it finally says F-it and posts them.


----------



## john2005

Why does Scotty get all the cool toys?


----------



## chrisstef

He gets the cool toys to counteract the Michelob Ultra. Musta been a leftover practice beer.


----------



## Slyy

Stef - he did seem to be pushing the "i swear this is my wife's beer and she made me take the pic" story pretty hard, perhaps too hard, seems a bit fishy….


----------



## john2005

I thought somethin was outta place.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jake may be on to something…


----------



## bandit571

Just got a few brown boards in the shop









16 bf of Black Walnut, just needs a little work with a few planes to clean up…


----------



## Slyy

Brown shavin' looking good there Bandit! Today's project to me is cleaning up chipped/skewed plane irons on the grinding wheel to really complete the refurbs on these planes. Want to make some purty curls!


----------



## donwilwol

Been busy so skimming gets me
M&m candy 
Beaver hair
And brown shavings.


----------



## lateralus819

Lmao Don. They workin ya hard at the new job eh?


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like the partys bout to start Don.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, you forgot the Mick Lite Popsicle.


----------



## planepassion

Random shot from a box build project. Thicknessing some lovely, roughsawn walnut.


----------



## Slyy

Well I just finished getting my first "real" sharp plane blade. No homing guide, so final sharp is by hand which I know I'm not experienced enough to be close to as sharp as it could, but the thing does slice through paper in the cheezey "sharpness test". I wil say, getting a hollow grind really helps to feel the correct way to set the blade when sharpening. All my planes are refurbs so most had their irons trashed before I got them. I've "used" them previously on pine just to play with, but now it's getting to be for real!
Millers Falls 18c making a fist full of super thin shaves!!!!

















I'm sure most of you already know this by now, but WOW what I thought was sharp wasn't even close! I bet this still isn't, but man it makes all the difference!


----------



## planepassion

Very nice Slyy. You've got that MFs tuned quite well to be able to take a shaving like that. Your sharpening skills are clearly progressing too. You may wish to add stroping to your sharpening regimen if you haven't already. I found that it was the difference between "ouch!" shaving hair off my arm and the low whisper of steel painlessly taking off hair.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice shot Brad, and excellent work Slyy! Good shavings porn on the Epic Thread tonight…


----------



## ksSlim

Tool swap meet in Joplin next week Jake. Close enough to your place.
A few us us will be there with not so rusty stuff.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Joplin? Five + hours away or I'd consider… Rats…


----------



## DanKrager

Brad, I'd be really jealous if I weren't doing the same thing the last two days. I'll try to get some pictures, but they won't be all cluttered up with nice planes like yours. That should be on a calendar or something.
DanK


----------



## CFrye

Lots of great looking shavings! 
More details please on the Joplin event ksSlim!


----------



## DanKrager

Slyy, that's some awesome shavings "for a beginner"! A good reward for the effort, yes?
DanK


----------



## Slyy

KS - if my call schedule works out, I'm gonna try and be there!

Thx all, the strop is for sure on my list of sharpening supplies. BRKH has a good blog on sharpening and I dig his setup pretty well. This was not quite "shave the hair off your hand" sharp, but it's getting there!


----------



## Airframer

I know it's off topic but had to share this eBay gem with the group..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Antique-Vintage-Adjustable-Marking-Scoring-Tool-w-Brass-Ends-/390692908934?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af71caf86

From the description..

Blade is NOT frozen, but when you score something the opposite end of the blade comes out of the handle. One must hold that end OR build a band to secure it.

Some people should not reproduce…


----------



## WhoMe

AF, as bad as that metal looks, I am surprised that the wood is not completely rotted…


----------



## donwilwol

AF, thanks for the laugh this morning. I agree.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A lone transitional got tuned for play.


----------



## Slyy

AF - makes me sad for humanity….

Smitty - makes me a little more hopeful!!


----------



## DanKrager

+ 8.17 for shipping? You've GOT to be kidding! That sobered me up after laughing…
Yes, Smitty. There is hope, but you're standing atop a steep slippery slope. Got your toboggan waxed?
DanK


----------



## terryR

Smitty, another calendar worthy shot of a gorgeous plane! v-logo, too!

Wow, I've got a handful of those dysfunctional bench blades the bloke is selling on kneeBay. Sad. When I was a younger man, I wanted to correct folks like that, and teach 'em what's going on…now that I'm pushing 50 I just smile and walk away.

Gotta watch for him on the roads, though, he makes decisions at high speeds I don't wanna be involved with…


----------



## Slyy

Have to ask:









eBay prices are everywhere so it's hard to know what they are "worth" but seller is asking 80$


----------



## Airframer

I'm gonna say yes.. no .. Hell yes if that blade box has blades in it


----------



## Slyy

All the blades


----------



## Airframer

If that is the BIN price I would do it. Looks to be in great shape and mostly (if all) complete with boxes… though I suspect the blade box might be a reproduction but still.. just my .02 someone else may weigh in with more info.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jump. Fast.


----------



## donwilwol

If the box is full of blades, $80 is a decent price. If its complete, its a steal.


----------



## Slyy

Okay! Don't pull my LJ's card…..
We try to go to these things with a budget, too easy to spend too much!
The wife found some depression glass that would complete a set of her's. Hate to say it, but she won this time, the things we do for love gentlemen!
I might kick myself a bit, but she's indulged me enough it's only fair a pay her back.

Can't tell you how BAD I want that though…...


----------



## Airframer




----------



## Airframer

But.. but.. but.. that is a depression handplane (ok maybe not depression but she doesn't have to know that) that is needed to complete YOUR collection!

Not gonna find another like it… commence with the flogging of thy self now…


----------



## Slyy

Hahah AF, I might feel the same way tomorrow…..


----------



## Tim457

Wait wait. Passing it up so the love of your life can have something is honorable but not posting the link so someone here can snag it? -10 man points.


----------



## Slyy

Tim, this was at a local flea market. It's poorly visited and only second time we've been. Might try back Wednesday. Who knows….


----------



## Tim457

Oh in that case go sell some plasma and offer $50.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, Jake, Jake, Jake. go get it. Don't pass it up. Those things are a blast to use..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love the weight of this tool.


----------



## JayT

Now you're just showing off, Smitty.


----------



## theoldfart

What jayT said. May the fleas of thousand camels ……………


----------



## lateralus819

Smitty what kind of plane is that?


----------



## lysdexic

It is *THE* Lie Nielsen #164 with cocobolo totes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I was working with a #60 1/2 block that just wasn't cutting it. So I decided to enable my epic thread bretheren with some LN porn. Gimme a break, as it's the only one I have…


----------



## donwilwol

So your argument is you only have ONE "Lie Nielsen #164 with cocobolo totes"??

I'm not sure that's going to get you a whole lot of sympathy.

It is nice porn though. It does tend to invoke a bit of a jealous rage however.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, you see right through me.


----------



## Sylvain

about brush


----------



## john2005

We're only docking Jake 10 pts? The honorable thing, and only practical thing to have done is bought it and sold it to his boys here for a modest gain. That gain could have been reinvested into another tool purchase. Just sayin

And Smitty, what Don said!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Alrighty then…























































Carry on. Haters gotta hate, I guess.


----------



## JayT

Dang it, Smitty, the only thing worse than posting pics of the #164 is posting some of the #62!

Nobody likes a show-off. We're jealous, but that doesn't mean we have to like you ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Hate is too mild a word, panderer!


----------



## Airframer

I for one welcome Smitty's disgustingly fine example of excessive showoffyness (that's a word now.. I promise). Gives me a chance to show my wife that I REALLY don't have a tool problem


----------



## j1212t

Haters gon' hate and that's exactly what I intend to do Smitty. With a glorious side of self wallowing "boo is me why can't i have these"...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And it was the likes of WayneC that had me wanting a #62 real bad. Where's he in all this?

Oh, well. Put on the big-boy pants and charge forward. It's Saturday Nite!!!





































!


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty's on a roll.


----------



## Slyy

Dang you Smitty and your maker's mark porn!!!! I just got my invitation to have my single barrel bottle purchase! Gotta tell ya: if you're a bourbon guy, you can't go wrong with Maker's. Hopefully I didn't offend anyone with the No. 45, my wife is VERY understanding to my woodworking hobby, but at the same time I have to set some limits to my purchases in order to be fair to her. I realize $80 is a steel for a complete 45, but I've gotta respect the support I'm given if ya know what I mean. And I can't tell a how bad I want that thing, may I can convince her otherwise, we'll see. You know the most important words a married man can say to himself: "love is a beautiful thing". Also being two "still in College kids" limits our funding, so gotta set some limits!

Smitty - you give the Maker's 46 a shot? That is some seriously good stuff!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jake, decide to just go with….Jake I almost switched my name Just Red or Rojo, but Stef said he would de-buddy me. 
EDIT…..Doh! I got Sly and Jake confused. Two Jakes. You can tell I'm still not feeling well.

Ohhh Smitty…..Maker's Mark is my 2nd fav. Looks nummy. My archives aren't the same caliber but…


----------



## Slyy

Some excellent action there Rojo!! Again, if you haven't tried it, the Maker's 46 is a pretty good in investment, nothing like a little charred French oak staves to finish off an already fine bourbon!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

doh….friggin interwebz


----------



## terryR

Keep it up, Smitty! Please…

Lost a lot of my photos to a recent PC death, and no back up! Still got a few…


----------



## donwilwol

Terry 1 TB drives are dirt cheap. Robo copy is free. Got to BU the pictures!!

Smitty, your pictures sure are that of an enabler. I really think I need a #164.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, made those same trade offs while the kids were in college. WORTH IT! My wife helps me feed my addiction now. Just signing up for a four week course at Old Deerfield Village on furniture. I gotta tuff life. :0)


----------



## Slyy

Haha TOF - I figure paying a little up front is worth all I get on the back end!

Red - gotta keep the confusion going, makes for a more interesting conversation at times!

I'll second though that Smitty's 164 is the stuff of ultimate jealousy!!


----------



## Airframer

Stef pays to get on the back end on the weekends….. maybe you two could work something out..


----------



## theoldfart

Not fair, I took the higher road and did not jump(easy now) on the back end remark. Just want to be clear on this!


----------



## DonBroussard

Lots of great calendar material on display here, fellas! Bringing out the heavy artillery tonight, eh?

I don't have any good gossamer shaving pics to share, nor LV or LN hardware. I don't have any walnut or maple of sapele or anything exotic. Not feeling sorry for myself, though-I have something to aspire to!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have a Manhattan in my hand and a shaving (or two) in my heart. Here we go again…


----------



## Slyy

TOF - you're a good man for taking he higher road on "the back end" 
Don - calander material Indeed!!
Smitty - more: you suck coming your way!


----------



## theoldfart

He even drags out the 444! He has no shame. Also isn't sharing his adult beverage, sniff sob.


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa is that a shop pillow under the eggbeater Smitty? Best hide it before AF puts teeth marks in it.


----------



## Airframer

To spend the night in that shop? ... Playing with those toys? Tell me you wouldn't!


----------



## Slyy

AF is on a rampage so you might wanna edit that pic Smitty, I think Stef only has your best interest at heart!

Shop pillows are for the faint of heart and weak of constitution, so I hear…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's a sandbag, not a pillow, but might do in a pinch!~

http://lumberjocks.com/Smitty_Cabinetshop/blog/32815


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A few more…



















!


----------



## Slyy

Smitty, looking at that blog post, can we get a shot of what your grandfather's mark was/is?
That last shot is purty dang hot pic of some old tool action!


----------



## Mosquito

Jake, you could have bought the #45 for me, and then I'd sell you one later ;-)

Smitty, I won't lie, the only one of those pictures that actually makes me jealous is that #444… so. damn. WANT. Actually, I made shavings a few days ago, making some tooth guards for a couple back saws, when I moved them. Shop is divided between places at the moment, with no time to use either :-(


----------



## mochoa

Oh Smitty! You putting' the hurt on us with the tool envy today. You lost me on the cherries but I ant haittin' I'm getting tippsy off of Trader Joe's 2buck chuck right now.

Red and Terry, nice show as well!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos and everyone else…

I really don't want to enable, or make jealous, or aggravate, or anything else. I have a shop, I have tools. They're old, and not restored, and I use them. If the pictures are worth taking, I pull the phone out of the pocket and snap them. And I think of my LJ buddies when I do. Glad to have y'all to share this affliction with me, it's a thrill and I look forward to 'talking' with you each day.
.
.
.
That is all.


----------



## Slyy

Haha Maur!! I just had the fortune of enjoying a friends generosity of wine!
I'm a two-buck-chuck kinda guy, but was allowed a chance to have a swig of some $200 + bottle! Benefits of knowing spinal surgeons I guess:









Port=tipsy for sure!!
Sorta made up for missing out in the 45.

EDIT to say: most expensive wine I've ever spent my own money on, about $12!


----------



## lysdexic

^ well given the show today I will probably suffer through what I call "insufficiency dreams" tonight. You know the dreams when you are supposed to be somewhere or do something, like get to a college exam, and you can't, for the life of you, get there. You are on your way but then get side tracked, in a bizarre dream like way. Like all of a sudden Stef shows up in your dream asking you to help find his kitten. You assist him for seemingly hours and he is delighted to have his kitten back. Yuck, you hope Stef does not notice your disgust because, as it turns out, his kitten is 6'4" with red hair. And freckles. Yet, in your mind you know you *have got* to get to your exam or your life will be ruined. Your focus turns to accomplish this goal as soon as Don helps you get your car off blocks. That progress is hindered because you realize the BHog and Tony hid your pants and are laughing like little school boys. You get pissed and the stress builds. Finally Don has your car running and your resigned to the fact that you have to take the exam in your underwear. As you drive to your destination your realize that you were too late in pulling the cord to alert the trolley driver that this was your stop. The next stop, at the city park, it's a beautiful day to throw frisbee with the dog and your high school sweet heart. Crap, your wife just showed up with a picnic. But you plead that you have to get to your college exam…and you start running down Embarcadero. You strive to reach your goal. There is still time….

You never make it because the alarm goes off. You are cranky the rest of the day.

Yep, that is how your tool display makes me feel Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not nearly as creative as Scotty B Yo, but I compare his lyrics with these. It's a compliment, I've read and re-read a three times now and love the prose. Well done, Sir, thanks!

No one I think is in my tree
I mean it must be high or low
That is you can't, you know, tune in
But it's all right
That is I think it's not too bad

Let me take you down
Cause I'm going to Strawberry Fields
Nothing is real
And nothing to get hung about
Strawberry Fields forever

Always, no sometimes, think it's me
But you know I know when it's a dream
I think I know I mean a yes
But it's all wrong
That is I think I disagree

~ Love me some Epic Thread.

Read more: Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## Slyy

^ - epic thread indeed


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## john2005

Anybody else feel like they just got done watching the fireworks finale for the firs time?


----------



## Slyy

It's that pizazz of Smitty's. It's like jazz hands with rainbows and unicorns coming out the finger tips: mystifying, beautiful, terrifying and confusing all at the same time!


----------



## john2005

Well said.

Nothing near as fancy or exciting. Just an old #15 knocking off some edges on the bench build.


----------



## Armandhammer

I'd kill for floors like that in my house.


----------



## chrisstef

Scott - thank you for delivering a good morning giggle to my soul. Have you seen my baseball?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"I really don't want to enable, or make jealous, or aggravate, or anything else."

+1 Smitty. Until this past year my woodworking was a very isolated experience. It was just me, my shop, my books, and my tools. I shared the finished products with friends and family via facebook or whatever. But I had no one to share the work, the tools, the journey with. Nobody who would "get it."

Other than a family shots, I rarely pose anything. I just work, and when I think something looks cool, I pull my phone out and take a pic. It's fun sharing it with ya'll.

Saw benches goin on right now:

















-
Btw, Stef red-headed ketten is actually 6'7" in real life.


----------



## donwilwol

Group hug!!


----------



## Airframer

This is about as pornographic my pics get..


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, that router does not look stock. Did you mod it?


----------



## Airframer

I built that one out of a rough bronze casting..



BTW there is another set of these castings on eBay.. 4 mins left though.. hurry if your interested

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Router-plane-2-rough-bronze-castings-/171229663125?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27de154f95


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, thanks but I already have both an open and closed throat routers. just need to get a small router.


----------



## Airframer

I have one more of those castings to build up. It's tiny. Gonna make it a hinge mortise router I think..


----------



## theoldfart

Thats the idea.


----------



## terryR

Goodness gracious, you guys are awesome! I slept late this morning since I have a terrible headache…

Only to wake up to fantastic vintage photos, and Beatles lyrics. Gonna be a good day now…I can feel it inside after Don's group hug!  And that 444, the macro of the 271, heft and hubris, the classic shot of mallet chisel and old 71, the ?trammel points which probably have SW on them somewhere…I can't get enough! 

I miss Dan and his efforts at photographing shavings…


----------



## Slyy

I'm with Terry here! I was gonna head out to the local saw mill I found with red/white oak starting at .75$/bf. they open at 10, but my yard looks pretty atypical for Oklahoma right now….

















3" or so, guess I'm stuck at the house. I appreciate the attempts to help keep my sanity by posting some great action shots!!!


----------



## theoldfart

The only issue I have with the low slung sport models is ground clearance! It's a big issue here in New England.


----------



## Slyy

Ground clearance is 0 on that ride Kevin! Had to get it fixed, kept throwing off sparks.


----------



## theoldfart

Don't want to know what was draggin"! Exhaust maybe?

BTW send some of that snow up here, PLEASE.


----------



## lateralus819

Cute corgy! He looks like a sweet little dog. Or she?


----------



## Slyy

Kevin - Oh you meant the car….. 

Lat - he, Rimsky, named after Russian composer. That dog HATES rain, but when it snows, you have to drag his @ss back inside! Also nice new avatar pic!


----------



## DonBroussard

@Smitty-Mommy, Mommy! Can I go play at Smitty's shop? He's got some REALLY nice toys and they run on muscles! Can I? Can I? Pretty please, with Two Cherries chisels on top?

@AF-That's some nice shop porn. Especially when we all realize that you did all that in only 60 minutes.

@BRK-Looking forward to the pics of the new saw benches. Nice looking so far.

@john2005-Great analogy with the fireworks finale. BOOM!

All-I'm feeling the love of that group hug now.


----------



## donwilwol

Well, I did it. I spent to much to get a plane just because I needed it for my collection. Here is a type 2 #418 on its way. I now have each size Sargent 400 series bench plane built before 1910 except for the #424. The search continues. And I thought the 407 would be the challenge.


----------



## Slyy

Excellent score Don, I thought your cabinets were looking sparse in a few places, congrats!


----------



## lateralus819

Awesome score Don!

Slyy- Thanks, it's my baby! my 2nd one, first one i had to sell along with some other music gear, to get an apartment and other necessitys for my ex and son and i.

The paint is called "radiation green"


----------



## lateralus819

Hey Terry, here's a few for ya. Sharpened it up. I still am not very good with woodies. Hard to get it just right, but i got close.



















DE all sharpened up! Thanks for the iron Red!



















A few 4 1/2'.










And a 603!


----------



## planepassion

lateralus819, I'm loving that radiation green strumin instrument. When I was a kid, that color was popular on toys, like the cars you used to pull a grooved plastic strip to get the wheel turning and release to careen across the floor into Dad's shin.

I'm having the same issues as you with the woodies. But it looks like you're dialing in the adjustment on that one. And your tool porn, showing your ladies in action, is always appreciated.

"A few 4 1/2s" ? Just how many do you have and by which makers?


----------



## lateralus819

I have 3, hopefully a few more on the way if I'm lucky .

They're all stanleys. Two type 10's, and a type 15? Don't know off the top of my head.

I don't know why i have such a liking for them. The first time DonW handed me the type 15 i was like "Wow! What have i been missing!" It's just as awesome as #8's.


----------



## terryR

Nice shavings, lateralus! Gotta love those thick irons…

Finally got a chance to use my smallest plane today…LV Detail Rabbet Plane










Been using that and the lil 271 all day…my fingers are killing me!


----------



## 33706

Hey, is there an automotive cross-reference number for that Radiation Green? WOWWW…


----------



## bandit571

This thing is HUNGRY









Stanley #31. I don't think these came in a "c" model, so









A Sargent #414c will just have to do. BTW, do you think I really need to build a tool chest









Maybe???


----------



## Mosquito

3" or so, guess I'm stuck at the house. ... pssh

lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, have you picked up that Sargent rabbet block from Patrick's list yet? It's beautiful, and has your name on it for sure.


----------



## john2005

Latest plane acuisition. Siegley #5. Simple. Unique. I like it. Now to tune the edge and see how she cuts. Remarkably clean and rust free too.


----------



## donwilwol

You know Smitty, as far down the collecting rabbit hole that I've gone, the "With the box" thing hasn't struck me yet.

That Siegley looks in beautiful shape John.


----------



## planepassion

John, I'm not familiar with Siegly. Can you tell us a bit about the company? And also how the performance of this plane compares to other makers you've tried?


----------



## Ripthorn

John, I had a really busted up Siegley that I ended up turning into an infill plane. I just ground the guts out of the body and away I went. Not near as hard as I thought it might be. Your example is really nice though, and I think they are kind of cool, unique planes.


----------



## JayT

Nice, John! I really like the looks of the Siegley's.


----------



## bandit571

Raised panels needed a shallow rabbet on the back









So, a Wards #78 to the rescue.


----------



## donwilwol

Brad, Jacob Siegley made planes from about 1878 - 1901. At that point he sold his manufacturing to Stanley. The plane that John has is a Stanley made. Stanley made them up to 1927. They were all corrugated.

I think they are well built and well designed. Here are 2 I've happened across.


----------



## lateralus819

Don thatb#6 looks terrible. You should dispose of it. I'd be happy to do it for you for no fee.


----------



## mochoa

Wow those Sieglys are sexy!


----------



## Slyy

Wow, never encountered a siegly before. Interesting design.


----------



## DanKrager

Surprising how the shop warms up when the planes are moving. This is a side panel for my specialty plane till. A matching saw till is already assembled awaiting finish with this one. More pictures later on the tool box thread when they are done.









Some time back BRK posted about a #8 that broke out at the throat and he noticed it right away. This poor thing is broken on both sides, the far side crack is over 1/2" long. However, I haven't noticed any difference in performance. I didn't photo it, but the close side has been welded where it cracked the entire side panel in a fall not long after I bought it new it 1978. The bottom is flat, square to the sides and it does everything I ask it to without complaint. This blade has an 8" radius camber, and the little finisher has only a very slight camber to keep the corners out of the finish. I wonder when the frog will pop out of the #5.








DanK


----------



## bandit571

Running around a Sargent 414c on some edges









Clean up of an edge on some old Walnut. Supposed to be a corner post part for a chest…


----------



## planepassion

Thank you Don. And thanks for posting the pics of those two beauties.


----------



## john2005

Thanks guys, the Siegleys are good lookers. As far as history, Don summed it up real well. In fact in my google search, his blog on them popped up. It's just so dang simple. I Like that.


----------



## donwilwol

*I actually laughed out loud*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SARGENT-CO-NO-8416-WOOD-PLANE-CAST-IRON-PARTS-/390760584474?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5afb25551a


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ "Has wear."

I bet everyone's starting to get their calendars. Very nice. Good job Jay and Mos. I think I'm gonna hold onto LN January for a while yet. 








-
My toddler saw May and said, "Hey! You gotta shop just like dat Da-da." Lol.


----------



## john2005

I dunno Don, he said "has wear, shows rust, chip on the handle, needs to be cleaned up.". Seems legit…like you, I feel like something's missing….


----------



## JayT

Looks good there, Red. You can always flip to February and then around Valentine's Day, cut off January and show the LN pics for the second half of the month.


----------



## mochoa

In case anyone is interested in talking about kids in the shop and how to get them hooked. 
I started a forum topic on the subject. 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/57862


----------



## theoldfart

wear = decay?


----------



## dpetrzelka

Maybe not the only plane I'll dream about, but my Veritas low angle block plane, with just a little honing of the blade, has been cutting like a dream.

I've been using it for the delicate work of thinning some sitka spruce braces for a 00-12 guitar I'm building. The precision adjustment for depth has been great for taking only a few thousandths off at a time.


----------



## CL810

Great pic dp. Welcome to the ride!


----------



## Slyy

DP - welcome aboard, careful, the waters wet and the ride is swift


----------



## Slyy

Care package from fellow LJ terryR arrived a little over a day ago. Had some scrap size Honduran mahogany laying around, enough to make a replacement tote for a late model stanley No 4 that had U-G-L-Y plastic furniture. Used it to try my first hand at carving/shaping. Had no knob (or lathe) so TerryR was kind enough to airdrop a sapele knob and some spare enough to make a matching tote if I so desired. Got a nice little turned "shop magnet" as well!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shop Calendar Arrived Today!
.
.
.
Everything excellent in Tool World.


----------



## JayT

My calendars got here today, as well. It'll look great in the shop, once I get through the foot+ of snow to get back out there.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Almost four inches of snow here today. Took me more than 30 minutes to make my 25 minute commute. I'm fuming… I mean, what is this, Atlanta?
.
.
.
Smitty (ducking from the fire heading my way from Maur…)


----------



## chrisstef

Will you guys stop sending that foresaken snow East. We're perfectly happy without it. Well, everyone except OF. Im really looking forward to the 1/4" of ice theyre callin fir tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Turned around about halfway to work tonight…

White-knuckle driving in the dark just ain't for me. White "fog'', could see MAYBE a 1/10 of a mile about halfway to the factory. Couldn't even tell which house's driveway I managed to turn around in. Got back home, and called off for the night. When even the snowplows ain't out, I ain't going either…

On another, happier note









Still working down some walnut, getting almost ankle deep in shavings. Need Igor to get down there and clean them up.









Even them big old knots are looking better, after a sargent gets done…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good work, Bandit. Good time in the Dungeon Shop.


----------



## Slyy

what is this, Atlanta?

Smitty, that commute musta been killer! 5 minutes? I left early today, 2 more in he's of snow, took 15 minute LESS than normal to make it home!


----------



## donwilwol

12" coming tonight-tomorrow. My commute is virtual. Let it snow.


----------



## JayT

I'm with you, Smitty. Took me almost 15 minutes to get home instead of 10. What's up with that?

But I know this can't be Atlanta-our schools and most businesses had enough sense to be closed all day instead of waiting until halfway through the storm to turn people loose.

Of course, I had to go into the office, so what does that say?

Edit: Stef, don't say us Midwesterners never gave you anything  Tell you what, if you can figure out how to make the snow fall just on the farm ground and pastures, while avoiding the roads, we'd take all of it to help ease a multi-year drought. Until then, we'll just have to share.


----------



## lateralus819

Damn you Don. My commute is about 15 minutes. I don't really care how much it snows. I'll be in regardless.


----------



## antiquerob

I have been around old wood planes and tools all my life and while I admired some vintage tools I never gave it too much thought. But in a short period of time after being introduced to lumberjocks and have seen the great restoration jobs that I see on here I now find myself studying and learning more and more each day. Now when I go to auctions I attend weekly as part of my business I find myself ignoring most of the items I normally would pay attention too and focus on the vintage tools first then everything else second. The next phase is to try my hand at restoration not to sell but for my own collection.


----------



## Slyy

Rob - welcome to LJ's! You'll fit right in with the rest of us crazies! Feed the need Rob, feed the need!


----------



## donwilwol

Welcome Rob


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Welcome, Rob!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

One more…


----------



## planepassion

Oh Smitty, you can always be counted upon for heart-pumping tool porn. Right back at ya brother.









My Stanley bench plane collection. All T11s (#3, #4, #4 1/2, #5, #5C, #6, #7C, #8).









Wide-angle Stanley family shot.









Bench planes plus blocks (#60 1/2, #65 SW logo, #18 SW logo), plus joinery (#71, #49)









Cabinet scraper, #80









Made in England spokeshave, #151









Combination spokeshave, #60, was surprised with the SW logo.


----------



## planepassion

Smitty, I just took another gander at your pics and I must say. Your 60 1/2 is a beauty to behold. It must give you great pleasure to use on projects.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Handsome family there Brad.


----------



## Mosquito

I feel like I'm missing out some how, I ordered my calendars the night I finished it, which was the day before you guys got the link, and I still have no calendars lol

Oh well. Ended up makin' a one day 16.5 hr 800 mile boomarang trip out to see my grandpa today. Not doing well after he had a fall, so it may be the last hurrah. Started at 5:30, just got home about 10. Long ass day


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, big LOL. Yeah yeah, whatever, you guys have that fancy salt and plows up there.

Mos, hope everything turns out for the best.


----------



## Slyy

Mos sorry to hear that, wishing him and you well! Great shots there Brad and Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, ditto on wishing everyone well. Sorry to hear your grandad is on the decline…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And Brad, great shots! Looks like you need a #5 1/4 still, unless you pull the 'it didn't come out in a low-knob T11 style' card. Which I'd understand I suppose…


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, I'm sorry to hear about your grandpa. Good on you to make the trek - I'm sure it was appreciated.

Brad and Smitty - Is it weird that I have aspirations to be just like you when I grow up?


----------



## JayT

Brad, am I missing something? Your collection is all type 11's but a bunch of them have high knobs.


----------



## planepassion

JayT, no sir. You are not missing anything. As Stanley finished production runs, they used up surplus parts from previous runs, or ran out of them and used the next type series parts. Add to that, the fact that the knobs may not be original to the planes. The high knobs were introduced with the T12. So if a T11 needed a replacement knob, only the high knob would have been available. In my opinion, given the fact that the youngest T11s are 96 years old, this is a likely scenario. But all my planes have the three patent dates, and the low adjustment wheel of 1" in diameter. All classic, T11 markers.

FYI, the only reason I wanted an entire user set of T11s is because the first plane I picked up when I got into woodworking just so happened to be a #4 T11. If it had been a T12, or a SW, I probably would have built out my collection of those series.

I haven't developed a preference one way or the other for high or low knobs. I like the low cherry knob/tote I picked up for my #7 very much. But I don't even notice the high knobs on my #5s.

Smitty, I'm coveting a # 5 1/2 before a #5 1/4. I'm not a low-knob snob, so that's not a barrier to the acquisition of the #5 1/4


----------



## CFrye

Mos, prayers for your grandpa.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My .02 only, but if you use the #6 that #5 1/2 will be very familiar territory. There's really nothing unique about it - it's a wider jack plane and it really doesn't occur often (once in the couple-plus years I've had one) that I wished the jack I was using was 'just a little bit wider.'

That said, I wouldn't be dissuaded from seeking the tool. A galoot has to learn for hisself sometimes; you may love it!


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys (and gal), I really appreciate it.

-

On the whole #5-1/2 thing, I love my #5-1/2, and it's my go-to smoother. After getting the #5-1/2 dialed in, I haven't used my #4-1/2 much at all. That said, I've got no experience with using it as an actual jack plane, so no idea how it'd fair for that lol


----------



## planepassion

Smitty, Smitty, Smitty. I don't need the 5 1/2. It's just a gap in my T11 user collection. And within that gap stands a Greek Siren, calling to me to come to her island and buy a Stanley 5 1/2 T11. Must….resist…..Siren.

I wholeheartedly agree with you regarding the #6. I like it and use it for coarse flattening duties. I use the #5 for really course operations, the #7 for jointing and the #8 for fine flattening before the smoother hits the wood.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I knew that. We all knew that.
.
.
.
You deserve a #5 1/2, you really do. Tell 'em we sent ya!

I knew someone here liked the #5 1/2 as their go-to smoother; it's Mos. That still amazes me, guess I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## CL810

Brad is there any difference in how you shaped the edges of your #7 & #8 blades?


----------



## donwilwol

Brad, I agree on the high knob replacement, but you do have a high percentage of high knobs on the type 11's. Every one of mine are low knobs. You must live in a highly volatile area.

I'm with you Smitty. I am a bit indifferent to the #5 1/2 as a user, but as a smoother it seems a bit large. I can see it being used to flatten panels and such, but I tend to grab the 606. Maybe if I didn't have a Bedrock…...


----------



## JayT

Gotcha, Brad. I've run into a couple Type 11's with replacement high knobs (including a 5-1/2C that was restored and sold last year), but you just seemed to have a high number. I didn't know if you had found you preferred using the high knob, especially on the smaller planes or something else. Guess it was the something else.


----------



## mochoa

I love my 5 1/2. I use it as a small jointer or as an intermediate step between the scrub plane and a finely set jointer. If I could only have two bench planes it would be the #4 and the #5.5.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, it'd make your top two? For me it wouldn't make top ten (and there are only eleven bench planes).

No wonder Stanley made so many in the bench plane line. There were consumers for all of them.

What'd be my Top 2? The #5 jack, without a doubt. But then I'd have to pick between Heft & Hubris and a smoother. I love my low angle planes but those are specialty tools or even considered block planes.

I'd have to keep three, 4 -5 - 8.


----------



## planepassion

-You guys are giving me a high-knob complex. It's…it's….uh…not…the, uh…height of the knob that matters man!

-Don and Jay, you're both right. A high percentage of mine do have the high knobs. It's just the way my collection came together. I picked most of them up on Ebay, with only one (#5C) picked up locally at an estate sale for $8.00.

Now before you give me a tough time about that, keep in mind that in Denver the plane offerings are usually crap, worse than crap, late-model-nobody-wants crap, and really-really bad crap. So I won the plane lottery with it 

-All my Baily planes have the 1" brass depth adjustment nut versus the 1.25" one. To me, that's a part that's highly unlikely to be replaced whereas the front knob is a great candidate for that. My planes also came with the v-shaped logo on the iron too. The only exception was my #3 which has both a high knob and a SW logo iron. If there are instances where 1" depth adjustment nuts appear on T12s then yes, it's possible that my #3 is a T12. But because irons were also good candidates for replacement, that may not be the case. No matter. She takes amazing shavings and leaves a mirror finish  T11 or T12, I love you Sweetie!

-CL810, indeed there are differences between how I sharpened my #7 and #8 blades.

The #7 I sharpened square to the sides because I use it exclusively for jointing.

The #8 I added a slight camber to it because I use it for flattening, not for jointing. The concept of camber has been slow to seep into my understanding. So originally, the #8 just had rounded corners. Then I practiced creating a camber by putting "english" on each corner for about 5 strokes at each grit stage. I'm still learning though.

My inexperience resulted in me putting a lot more camber on my #6 iron than I wanted to. But in use it works really well to flatten boards. I follow up with the #8, then a smoother. It's easier to muscle the #6 through course shavings than my #8.


----------



## donwilwol

Same here, 4,5,and 8. Although my 6 would be a close 4th.


----------



## theoldfart

4 5 7, 8 on occasion.


----------



## planepassion

Oh! Smitty has thrown down the gauntlet.

IF YOU COULD ONLY HAVE THREE PLANES IN YOUR SHOP, WHAT WOULD THEY BE?

1. My LV #5 LA jack. The most versatile plane I have. Use it for shooting but could use it for every other #5 task out ther.
2. My Stanley #7. I use it all the time for jointing.
3. My Stanley #3 smoother. It's the best performing piece of smooth I've every laid hands on. Read into that all you like fellas.


----------



## theoldfart

Guess I'll have to finish rehabbing the 3 and try it out.


----------



## JayT

Top three bench plane sizes for me

#4, #6, #5

Edit: I love my 608, but just don't end up using it that much-the 606 does most of that work. Something about the size of a #3 just doesn't fit well. It would likely be one of the first two sizes I got rid of, but of course around here we do not "get rid" of planes.


----------



## planepassion

Guys, you don't want to miss this!

"Wardsmaster by Stanley No. 4 smooth plane rare cut-a-way"

"rare cut a away" Teehee….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My LN no 4 1/2 and no. 7 are tops for me. But the t13 no5 I got from Walt was my first bench plane….and is still one of my favorites. I paid $40, and I wouldn't take a couple hundred for it if offered. It has a different value.

I still want an LN no 5 1/2 though


----------



## planepassion

BRK, I tried out the 4 1/2 at a LN tool event a few years ago and loved it. It is one solid plane and a pleasure to take shavings with. As for your #5, occasionally, there are those "gem" planes that must have been manufactured on a day where everyone was at their best. That's because they perform, oh, so sweetly. I'll bet everyone has at least one like that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My LN no 4 1/2 and no. 7 are tops for me. But the t13 no5 I got from Walt was my first bench plane….and is still one of my favorites. I paid $40, and I wouldn't take a couple hundred for it if offered. It has a different value.

I still want an LN no 5 1/2 though


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I hear ya Brad. My 604 isn't far behind. It worked like a dream the day I got. I know it's because bought it from a master woodworker(actually shopmate to "The dude") who had it finely tuned. It's capable of the finest shavings, but this pic is a heavier cut on cedar:








I friggin love that plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Just to be clear, I was speaking sizes. My favorite users are bedrock. 604, 605 and 608.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^now your just braggin…..lol


----------



## Ripthorn

Seeing as how the only sizes I have are 4 5 7, those are my most used. I hope to remedy that soon.


----------



## JayT

To be clear, and braggin', I did say my favorite sizes as well. The planes are Roundy 'Rocks 604, 606C & 605C


----------



## bandit571

Fav sizes? #3s, #4, #5s, and a#6

MF#8
MF#9 
Sargent #414c, and a FrankenBailey #5
DE6c

Do have a few other #3, #4, and #5s around. Still trying out a Stanley #31.


----------



## Slyy

Man, stop making me want bedrock planes!!!! This site is FULL of enablers!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Jake, baileys are just a gateway drug to bedrocks.


----------



## JayT

Speak for yourself, Red, I dove right in the deep end. The 605C was my first plane.

Oh, and Jake, here's some more enabling


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## widdle

thanks Don..Thinking of something similiar and drilling through one of my 5's..


----------



## donwilwol

Oh, I would never had drilled the holes. They were in it when I bought it.


----------



## CL810

Jake I want to add that Bedrocks are great sitters for your other tools.


----------



## lateralus819

I love my bedrock 603. The 608 round side is good too. Havn't used it much since i tuned it up though.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Man, I've seen one Bedrock in person my entire life and it was a 605 for more than $200, average condition, I laughed in the face of the guy selling it. Felt sort of bad laughing in his face but not really.

Wish I lived where the Bedrocks roamed as free as the cows I eat.


----------



## lateralus819

I picked my 608 up on ebay, for i think, a good price.

I also scored two a mint #3 bailey, and #603 bedrock for $100.


----------



## Slyy

ColT I'm with ya, haven't seen any around here, but then again haven't been looking all that long. Incidentally found out someone still had a No 45 for $80, hoping to pick it up next month! Enablers indeed! I'll admit though, those bedrocks really do look fantastic. And I think Rojo may need ana intervention, is hugging them healthy?


----------



## JayT

My 605C & 608 were picked up at local auctions, the rest of the 'Rocks were off ebay. I've seen a few more 605's and a 604 in person at auctions, flea markets or antique stores since, but prices were higher than I was willing to pay.


----------



## Slyy

Double post, guess my previous one didn't get eaten after all


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, good news on the 45.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, good news on the 45.


----------



## Slyy

Silly question maybe, but what price range are the bedrocks usually in?


----------



## theoldfart

Friggin echo in here! goo' nite ;0)


----------



## CL810

Jake, depends…. Condition, type, & plane #. Good way to get a feel is do a search on eBay for the *sold* listings of Bedrocks.


----------



## CL810

Looks like a 605.


----------



## lysdexic

Late to the conversation but now that your are not asking….

My choices echoes the above:

Veritas LA Jack
LN #4 1/2
LN #7

My next favorite is my T-11 Stanley #8c


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

bedrocks.

no siren call here. just one in the till, a SW #604C, that's likely to be the only one I'll ever have.

usual ballpark rate for them is $100 - $125 i think. others know better than i for sure.

Yes, congrats on the #45 jake!


----------



## bandit571

A while back, picked up three planes from a yard sale

#606

A sargent made #5

a Stanley S4

Wound up reselling all three.

( two went to upstate NY, to youknowwho)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

but, LAs are not bench planes. you guys are cheating.


----------



## Mosquito

only bedrock I have says "K5" on it lol


----------



## ShaneA

Bedrock pricing is always all over the place. Some are hard to come by. The 602, 605 1/4, 604 1/2 will be the highest most times. The 605 usually the lowest price. If they are all in tact, you are probably looking at $100 range on a flat side 605. The rounds are a little less. However, you can catch em for less, but not uncommon for the price to be higher too.


----------



## lysdexic

@ Smitty. Well then….I just quit :^)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

edit- shane beat me to it.

Bedrocks are a little crazy to buy. Definitely want to get familiar with their values ahead of time. They can fluctuate quite a bit. Since your dropping a little more cash, I like to get them from someone reputable. Brasscityrecords, Brown's tool sale, and Pat Leach come to mind.


----------



## JayT

what price range are the bedrocks usually in?

Depends on a lot. The flat side Bedrock generally go for more than the round sides. 604's & 605's, being the most common, can start around the $100 mark many times, with prices going up from there. The 602 and the 1/2 sizes can be ridiculous.

If you are patient and paying attention, however, it isn't necessary to spend that much. You can occasionally find them for just a bit more than a desirable Bailey, such as a type 11. I bought the 605C for $1, but here is what it looked like after rust removal, before any other work.










Finding a wood donor, correct lever cap and iron pushed the investment clear up to $40. :-0

For all my 'Rock roundies combined, I only have an average of about $70 per plane invested. That includes a 604, 604-1/2, 605C, 605-1/2C, 606C, 607 & 608. I spent the most on the 604-1/2, followed by the 608.


----------



## DonBroussard

@JayT-If I had seen that one with a "for sale" sign on it, I would have passed it over, thinking that it was a lowly Handyman. Good eye to look beyond the lever cap. I would have missed it!


----------



## lysdexic

Jay - I would have never thought to buy that plane.


----------



## JayT

Actually, when I bought it, I was just starting with hand planes, and didn't know anything about Bedrocks. I bought it because it was very rusty and I wanted to experiment with doing electrolysis. It was researching what the 605 meant that led me to LJ, this thread and a new addiction fed by you enablers. Better to be lucky than good some days.


----------



## Slyy

Jay - great catch on that thing, even better that it lead you here! Makes a good story about how ya found LJ's and with that "addiction", like I said: enablers!!!!


----------



## WhoMe

And for those looking for a OLD #45, here ya go. 
Old 45

Any guesses on the type/ manufactured years?


----------



## jordanp

That jointer fence is interesting.. I would never drill a Stanley, Miller Falls etc. just like you said *Don*. But i do have a 1940-1945 Craftsman #5 Jack plane that wouldn't break my heart to drill a couple of holes in..


----------



## Mosquito

Mike, my guess is Type 2 1886 - 1887. I was tempted when I saw it. It looks in fantastic shape


----------



## planepassion

I know that late-model planes are, to us, common and of low value. However, a decade or two from now, they won't be. Future woodworkers, living archaeologists and toolologists will probably love them. Research them. And piece together the working habits and tools of mid-century woodworkers.

After years of rehabbing, I've become more and more of a minimalist. I remove the rust, sharpen and tune the irons/chip breakers and anything else that directly affects performance. Then I leave it at that.


----------



## lysdexic

^ Ha! - I can just imagine Smitty's grandson now. His shop will be nothing but Kobalt


----------



## planepassion

Not that late-model lysdexic. I'm talking 1940s & 1950s. Before the nosedive in the quality of handtools.


----------



## Airframer

What would you all say is the USA quality cutoff date? When did we as a country stop producing quality for the common worker?


----------



## ShaneA

After the rest of the world recovered from our bombing spree of the 40's and 50's. Easy to be the manufacturing leader after you destroy everybody else's capacity.


----------



## mochoa

Just Germany though, the germans bombed everything else.


----------



## mochoa

They did(and do) make some good shiit so… to your point.


----------



## ShaneA

Germany, Japan, Italy, North Korea. Lots of places lots all mfg capacity in and around the war. They came back with a vengance. We went to sleep.


----------



## planepassion

Interesting video on the making of Clifton bench planes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Funny thing, quality. It relates closely to durability, and the erosion of both over the last 80+ years can be tied to science. Cars of the 30s/40s/50s, like washing machines and ice boxes of the day, were overbuilt without a question. Bigger and heavier than all get out because design was as much driven by manufacturing processes as anything else.

Then the engineers realized materials could be thinner, and lighter weight, and manufactured more cheaply without sacrificing performance. The product(s) just didn't last as long. Planned obsolescence and all that rot. And all the approach needed was validation by consumers; the companies employing the engineers require profit, of course. The lesser products sold, of course, and the die was cast (Four Square, Handyman, Harbor Freight, etc.) Now there's a market for lifetime tools again, but they're expensive. There's room for those and mass-marketed stuff of lesser quality / durability. So be it.

As a related side note, fashion still has granite as the preferred countertop material. It's lifetime-stuff and then some. The day will come that folks will rip out this forever material because it's out of style. And that will be an extreme waste.

So it goes.


----------



## mochoa

Oh yeah, them to…

Smitty, people will probably start painting their granite or something jacked up like that.


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty's kids will reclaim the granite and use it for flooring, warmed underneath with abandoned pex tubing.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I'm going to cast aspersions on my own profession here. The engineers were pushed by accountants doing cost analysis. What can we shave off to save x$ per unit and given a certain level of production we can pick up an extra $,$$$,$$$.$$. Right to the bottom line!


----------



## dbray45

Been on both sides - the engineer and the accountant. It goes as the pendulum goes. If the middle is found, it is not for long because the new products will have the same issues.

The idea is to keep enough product going off the shelves and keep the cost profitable.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Concur it was an oversimplification of sorts. Engineers want to improve the status quo and the green eyeshade folks want to count beans. And the company wants to make money. All part of 'sharpening the saw' that is free enterprise in a capitalistic model. David, well summarized.


----------



## planepassion

ShaneA, one of the reasons the rest of the world recovered from our bombing spree (which we never wanted nor sought) was because we rebuilt them. We provided the Marshal plan, US money, US engineering, and US training. Specific examples would be Germany and Japan. An unexpected benefit to losing everything was that they started anew with fresh machinery and one hell of a motivated population that was ready to work their asses off after suffering privation, sacrifice and death.

Another reason the world beat us is because we became complacent in our preeminence, lazy, and failed to respond to global competitive pressures. Oh, and our education system nosedived into the toilet.


----------



## Slyy

Drop into LJ's after a commute back home through the snow and what do I find? A treatise on American manufacturing and the decline of quality as it relates to the commoditization of hand-tools.
Damn I love this place!


----------



## CL810

+ 1 to Brad.


----------



## Airframer

It just irritates me that we, as a country, seem to have profitized (that's a word now.. 'cause I said so) ourselves out of manufacturing relevance. We used to be the leaders in manufacturing and quality but those in charge (mainly pressure from investors) have the mindset that if your numbers don't climb every year then you are failing. Which really isn't the case. If they made a 20% profit margin last year then to show an increase in revenue they will shave 2% off the cost of manufacture just to show a 22% profit margin for this year and so it continues.

American made goods do not have to be as expensive as they are but we have simply priced ourselves out of the market and handed the ball to the Chinese who recognize that if you apply a 15% profit margin on an item but sell 4X as many of them as the competitor due to a reasonable price point you make more money.


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, the "bad guys" aren't just the investors. Corporate leadership's goal is to get whatever they can as well. Most do not lead but rather profit and run to the next company. Compensation is not tied to long term growth, the paradigm is screwing the country. Political leadership follows the same path, get elected, build a resume and move up to the next level. Someone who stays for the long term is not viewed as being successful.

rem Rant Over


----------



## planepassion

AF unfortunately, American-made goods DO have to be very expensive.

-The cost of skilled labor here, due to labor laws and regulations, is not very competitive globally. Between wages, health insurance, 401k plans, and defending themselves against frivolous lawsuits, businesses here are saddled with very high per-employee costs.

-The cost to manufacture things here, due to onerous environmental, federal, state and city regulations, oversight agencies, fees, and voracious attorneys eyeing you like a hawk if you make the slightest infraction, is nowhere near competitive globally.

The regulatory mentality has overstepped its bounds to the point where municipalities are shutting down 10-year old girls' lemonade stands and strangling medium and small businesses to death.


----------



## shampeon

Brad: I disagree that every evil comes down to regulation. I prefer my rivers to not be literally on fire.

It's a complex system. Efficiency and technology has lowered the cost of things and increased individual worker productivity. But real wages have been stagnant or declining among the working and middle class for decades now, which puts even more price-pressure on manufacturers and consumers.

The end result is that we've created a system that doesn't value long-term quality because it doesn't lead to high profit margins, an ever-rising stock price, and increased market capitalization.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The girl in Madison County Il wasn't shut down low profit margins.

That said, Ian, your point is well taken.


----------



## planepassion

Boy, you got me dead to rights Shampeon. I want my rivers to literally be on fire. I want filthy rivers. And I want to breath filthy air. And I want to eat nasty, filthy, diseased food too.


----------



## shampeon

Brad: with respect, I was not engaging you in an ad hominem. And that's the last I'm going to say on this subject.


----------



## CL810

I hope you guys aren't on prednisone.


----------



## Pezking7p

I think the consumer has been left out of the equation. If quality is what the masses wanted, then all sorts of companies would be making quality things.

In regards to tools, I believe quality began to decline when people stopped needing high quality tools. In other words, when mass manufacturing replaced craftsmanship. The equipment used to mass manufacture things, however, is very high quality.


----------



## planepassion

That's a good point PezKing. The lower-grade plane manufacturers must be selling them or else they would be out of business. I don't think that people are against quality. I think that they would love to own solidwood bedroom furniture for example. It's just that decent quality is very expensive.

I would argue that there's been a Renaissance in favor of quality. This thread is populated by members obsessed with quality. With the finding, restoring, preservation and using of quality tools of yesteryear. The best part is that it's affordable quality. Meaning that anyone can afford to buy a quality #5 for $30 or less and use it the rest of their lives in their workshop.


----------



## WhoMe

And now back to HANDPLANES…....

For you Sargent aficionados..
A Sargent 1080 what appears to be awesome shape up on the ebay block. Will be interesting to see how high it goes.

Was going to bid on a #8C type 11 that needed some work but it went beyond my price range… bummer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Consumer responsibility is a big part of it in my eyes as well. I'm just one man, I can't change the this country.

However, I can and do refuse to live above my means….in debt and enslaved to banks(baby boomers, I'm lookin at you). Whenever possible I choose not to shop at places that I believe exploit their employees (wal-mart I'm lookin at you). Rather than buy a crappy throw away tool that I'll replace in a few years, I try to save and buy a good one.

"Renaissance in favor of quality," I know the quality hand tool market is booming. I hope that's a sign.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That Sargent is Beautiful, Mike!!!


----------



## Slyy

I hope guys aren't on prednisone

Funny stuff right there folks!

Didn't realize they made a combo plane, not that I should be surprised. It sure is a beaute.
Gonna try some rust hunting Saturday, hope I get a bite, might be back here to report.


----------



## dbray45

When I had my company, there was no customer loyalty, only the best price. It did not matter if the components were better, American made, or anything else - except the federal government. There it was all about the 8a program which eliminated me from competing on a level table. I could not be profitable and without profit, I could not hire people, maintain any inventory, and finally - eat.


----------



## mochoa

Fear not fellas, I've been hearing a lot of reports saying it will soon be cheaper to manufacture in the US than almost any place in the world. The fracking boom (low cost energy) along with the rising labor costs in China are a couple of the leading factors.


----------



## CL810

Consumer responsibility is a big part of it in my eyes as well.

I agree - the buy it at the cheapest price mentality is a big factor.


----------



## mochoa

I put the hand tool calendar up in my cube today. I love it but I think its going to be January here for another month. I'm falling in love with that bronze #4…


----------



## ksSlim

http://wichita.craigslist.org/tld/4280992944.html

worth a look.


----------



## Airframer

That looks an awful lot like Dons house lol..

well folks, I wasn't trying to open a can of worms with my question but I do feel it led to a good discussion none the less. Mauricio… I hope you are right about the changing markets..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stupid worms…

Did you know there's at least two types of #444 planes?


----------



## chrisstef

And fittingly enough, you've got em both Smitty? With and without holes?


----------



## donwilwol

I don't know which is which Smitty, but according to John Walter there was an early model and a late model. The early model came in a wooden box, the late model came in a cardboard box. That's all I got!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Had a second one long enough to study the differences…


----------



## Mosquito

Dang it Smitty!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I gots to keep studying these things… Something just draws me to them (and vice-versa).


----------



## donwilwol

I want to know where you find 'em. I've never even had one in my hands!!


----------



## planepassion

Why no Smitty, I did not know that there are at least two types of #444. Having never seen one except in your pics, I'm beginning to think they don't exist in the wild. It's a good think you've set up a zoo to preserve them…whatever their type.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"They" don't live here, only one does and that one is well documented. The second only posed for pictures before heading down the road…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh it's the little victories with hand tools. I remember scoffing when pros said they could get a great edge in minutes and be back at the bench. Sharpening took me forever. 
Well, I've been practicing the free hand sharpening afellow LJ uses. I think I've got it down.

Basically I sharpened and oiled all the planes (7) I used on my last project in about 20 min. I like that shizzle. On to the next. 









Granted, none of them needed grinding. I just appreciate that I'm more likely to use my planes when I don't feel bogged down by sharpening. You just gotta work at it. It gets better.


----------



## donwilwol

Sometime I get the urge to throw a tantrum. Jump up and down, yell and screaming and carry on when I see these extravagant sharpening videos. It just confuses new guys and I believe its the number one reason many don't continue on. And most of it is just to sell really expensive equipment you never need.

3 minutes per plane is a good accomplishment. 3 minutes should be fairly easy for anyone to obtain if you don't overthink it. The problem is, when a lot of guys see the simplistic approach they don't think its doable because of all the hoopla.


----------



## planepassion

I've arrived at the same sharpening conclusion. Started out with scary sharp. Got to the point where I could take hair off the arm pain free. Then, this Christmas, as the paper shredded and the nickels and dimes added up, I got some relatively inexpensive diamond sharpening plates and put them in a holder similar to BRK. I too am learning to use them for fast, and freehand, sharping of plane irons and chisels. I'm liking it a lot.

Paul Seller's turned me onto his fast sharpening method and I'm liking it so far.


----------



## shampeon

Brad: I like Paul Seller's method as well. In fact, I use it with my Worksharp 3000 now. Let the machine do the work, but you still rock the blade back and forth to create a convex bevel. Then turn it off, and flatten the back.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I admit the convex bevel thing seems like madness to me and my methods…lol

Ya, not trying to influence anyone's ways. Just sayin it's fun when you get there.


----------



## shampeon

I find that convex bevels are stronger than concave ones (less chipping, etc.), and don't take any longer to sharpen than straight or concave bevels once you've got the technique down.

I had always put a convex bevel on my kitchen knives as well, by stropping on a hard foam surface.


----------



## WhoMe

Red, I have seen his video before but this is what I had complained about a while back. Yea, the method looks great but I don't see the before and after in actual use. At least with Sellers, I saw some results from his sharpening.

But seeing him shake like that with a sharp blade testing it on his thumbnail scares me a little. I wonder how many times he cuts himself now. Definitely a bummer.


----------



## WhoMe

HEY DON… Bet you don't have these…

Shaw Patent collection

But, you probably have all of them. What was I thinking…..


----------



## lateralus819

I saw those and first person i thought of was Don Lol.


----------



## Pezking7p

Used Paul's method on all my irons and chisels last weekend (600 grit and up only) with great success. Took 2 tries to get it right but it is faster than using my honing guide.


----------



## planepassion

Shampeon, I wholeheartedly agree. In use, I've found the concave bevels to be very durable. Much more so than the micro/secondary bevels I was doing when I first started in woodworking. In fact, I was so disappointed with the short life of the 2ndary bevels that I went the opposite way for a while, going with an entirely straight bevel. The edge lasted longer but heaven forbid I ever nicked the edge, even slightly. Because it took forever to sand it out using a jig and the scary sharp method. Not big on hollow grinding.

Then I discovered Seller's concave bevel and a whole new world emerged. Faster, better, stronger.

BRK, I would encourage you to try the concave bevel. See if it works for you.

WhoMe, you eyeing the Shaw Patent collection there buddy?


----------



## WhoMe

Brad, only for curiosity. Interesting history read for sure. But for that kind of money, I could have a lot of other tools. Many would be needs instead of wants.

Btw, Sellers method creates a convex curve. Hollow grinding creates a concave curve. Just to clarify..


----------



## DanKrager

Hey Brad, did you mean "convex" instead of "concave"? Or did the others mean "concave"? I'm confused (again. I know it doesn't take much). It would make sense that convex has a chance at being stronger.

I wonder how one controls the actual cutting angle when rounding the bevel into a convex shape? I have yet to be convinced of the long range benefit of hand held techniques. In the early days, before money was invented, I thought I "mastered" the hand technique out of necessity rather than choice. I could consistently get comfortable shaves for a while, but over time, I had to go back to the grinder and fix up the edge, which took a long time to get back to close enough 30 degree bevel. In my case long enough to negate most of the time savings. And being in a hurry, I blued some of the edges in the process, losing more time and steel. I suspect that I grew careless and hurried the hand "grinding" too much? I know that happened because sometimes it was intentional to "hurry the process" by steepening the angle "just a little".

For now, I am addicted to the speed and consistency of the water wheel techniques for the grinding part. The jigging is quick, reliable, and minimizes the steel to be removed because of the consistency. Consistency of angles on turning tools is especially important to me. Power honing or hand honing on a plate machs nicht, IMHO, they are both quick and effective.

I'm not saying hand methods are inferior, I just prefer different. To each his own because in the end it's kind of a personal thing of what works for your purpose. 
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

That Shaw patent has been in my watch list. What a great set, but way more than my allowance.


----------



## shampeon

Dan: it helps if you start out with a straight bevel a bit shallower than what you want your final bevel to be, but I've found in practice that eventually you just have an intuitive sense of when you're hitting the edge, from muscle memory and feel.

The nice thing about Paul Sellers' technique is that you're removing material on the entire face of the bevel even when you're not hitting the edge, so the edge angle doesn't get steeper. If I feel like I'm hitting the edge at too high an angle, I'll do a few passes to just work on the bevel.


----------



## planepassion

WhoMe, indeed I meant a convex bevel in referring to Sellers technique. The bench grinder does in fact create a concave bevel. as you correctly point out.

Dan, I'll be on the lookout for the gradually shifting bevel angle using hand sharpening techniques. If you're liking your method, I say go for it.

What follows is a sharing of my experience. Please don't take it as an argument for you, nor anyone else, to try or adopt a sharpening method. I'm firmly in the camp of to each his/her own.

The reasons I'm drawn to Sellers sharpening method are:

1. Virtually, every single plane iron and chisel I've purchased barn-fresh, has a convex bevel on it. For the longest time, I thought that the old timers were just being lazy. But I've changed my mind. The convex bevel suggests to me that the old timers overwhelmingly sharpened that way. Their methods were borne of decades of collective experience, which also suggests to me that for people who were getting paid to produce-and only when they produced a finished product-that they adopted the sharpening method that was, given their technologies, the most efficient/effective to achieve that end.

2. Since adopting Sellers' technique, I don't dread sharpening, hence I do it more often and my tools are always sharp.

3. I've found that the convex bevel lasts longer so I sharpen less.

4. I've had poor results from water and oil stones. The scary sharp method is the only one I've gotten consistently good results. Sellers' method, with sharpening plates that don't need flattening, are pretty close to that.

Shampeon, that's a good point on the bevel angle. Yet another benefit of the Sellers method.


----------



## Slyy

Panel: Is there enough here to make this a $30 investment?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very slippery slope, a partial #45 is… I'd say not, especially if there are no cutters.


----------



## Airframer

Or.. just a thought.. spend the extra $50 and get that complete in box number…
.
.
.
*depression glass he says.. want to keep the wife happy he says…..


----------



## Mosquito

I would also say no on the #45 for $30. $10-$15 maybe, if I needed parts that it has, but I'd pass on it myself


----------



## donwilwol

Jake, I agree with Smitty. I'd pass and look for something more complete.


----------



## Slyy

Ya no cutters, what ya see is all there is. AF has a memory like my wife….


----------



## DanKrager

Was cleaning on my wooden moving fillister and from under the crud on the end was a fine, small print stamp "Enfield Tool, Enfield ??" On the other end are initials "A. M." in a slightly larger font and at a sort of random angle. I cannot find any reference to Enfield Tool making wooden planes in Googleland.

The sole was pretty true and square to the critical side. There is no wear plate. I'm going to have to machine the brass parts from scratch I guess…can't find any.

The fence is going to take awhile. I have wooden tap and die set that will make the required 3/4" diameter "rods" and nuts. The fences are usually pretty ornately profiled so I'm going to have to find an appropriate chunk of maple and set to work on the profiles.

The more I work with it the more interesting it gets. I've never really appreciated wooden planes because of the upkeep, but this one cuts cherry with a dull cutter like a dream. Interestingly, it was sharpened with a significant camber, which I don't think is recommended for this plane.

Should the knicker be sharpened like a knife or with a round cutting edge? It makes sense to have a round cutting edge so the cross cuts can be started with a pull stroke to ensure a good score before the blade cuts.

I got too cold to take pictures, but there's still time for "before" and "after".
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, try Enfield, CT.


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks, TOF. Checking it out.
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

for you LN guys, there are some buy it now LN planes listed on ebay for some pretty good prices. I almost sprung on the small scraper, but somehow resisted. They won't last long.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Curse you….Temptress!

I realize that refers to the feminine gender….but it just sounds more dramatic.


----------



## CFrye

So you're being a drama queen, Red?


----------



## CFrye

So you're being a drama queen, Red?


----------



## JayT

It's OK, Candy, that's just Red's medications talking. We've been through it on another thread, already


----------



## Airframer

Yep, RED SMASH!!


----------



## john2005

Eric, that's GREEN dude, not RED.


----------



## Ripthorn

Alright plane heads, question time. I picked up a sweetheart #4C with non original front knob for $8. The only functional problem is that the little disk on the lateral lever is missing. Everything else is in good shape and moves freely, I just need to make a new knob and get the disk squared away. The frog is in great shape.

On a related note, the rust hunting turned up a wooden skew rabbet and tiny block plane for less than $10 each. Add to that the fact that my brother gave me a nice big wooden jointer plane, and I made off like a bandit.


----------



## JayT

Uh, was there a question there, Brian?


----------



## Ripthorn

Oh yeah, there was supposed to be, oops, really long day. Anyone ever replace just the disk on the lateral adjuster? Or does the whole lever or frog need to be swapped?


----------



## ShaneA

If a lever is available to swap in, that would be my first choice. Make sure the frog is supported well when peening in the new stud.


----------



## JayT

Never done either. My gut tells me the same as Shane, but what do I know? I've got a couple loose levers that need peined and they're loose 'cuz I'm too afraid of breaking a frog to try it :-0


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've done it Brian. But I have a lot bigger cajones than some of these cats…lol.

Just make sure there's enough on the pin to peen/mushroom over. Mine didn't have enough, so I took the washer to the grinder, thinned it a bit. Then laid the frog on a chunk of leather and gave the pin love taps with a ball peen hammer. It worked.

And I am handling my meds just fine now thank you;-)


----------



## Ripthorn

Any idea where one might be able to acquire a washer appropriate for one of these?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Possibly hardware store, I robbed one off a plane in my junkyard. If you don't have any crappers, just shoot me a pm and I'll mail you one. You'll owe me big time for that stamp though…more lol.


----------



## planepassion

Ripthorn, I had the exact same problem on my Stanley #18 and wrote about installing a replacement lateral adjustor disk in my rehab blog here.


----------



## racerglen

@WayneC and everybody looking for that elusive 10-24 NC Stanley thread tap n' die.
Just picked up 2 of each at my local Rona store (Canadian only locations) but they're Vermont American, yes made in China, but did a test run, works fine on cleanup.
Tap part # is 20062, the taps were $4.16 pre my 10% discount and then the TAXES.
Die #20762, there must have been some glitch, when I got home and looked at the slip they said 55 cents each "carded" wtever..might mean my store's getting rid of them ? 
ANYWAY !! Whooooooooooooo..


----------



## DonBroussard

Picked up a block plane this weekend. The body is unremarkable, and the only identification I see is "Made in USA" on the heel. It is unusual in that the marking is sunken as opposed to the usual raised, cast letters. The blade says "Worthy" on it, but I'm not sure if it's an original blade. It does have a sorta unique slot in the blade. The knob is painted red and has a small bead near the bottom. The knob has it's own screw, and is not threaded to screw directly into the plane body. Body length = 7-⅛"; iron width = 1-⅝". Here are pics of the assembled and disassembled plane:



















Do the experts here judge this to be a Worthy block plane, or a cornucopia of mismatched parts? Any help with dating/typing is appreciated. Thanks in advance for looking and advising.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Don, can't answer your question but I saw a plane exactly like that on Sat. Did a double take and thought you had picked it up, then I remembered the knob was unpainted, white-ish, new looking wood. But the screw and patina were the same.


----------



## donwilwol

Don. I think I have one of those to. I'll check when I get home.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just about had it with the obsession of lapping the soles of planes. Just saw where a fella lapped his scrub plane! Argh!!!

More time than sense.

Ah, but it's a hobby, right? If it makes you happy…

Vent over, carry on.


----------



## Airframer

I'm right there with you Smitty. I am starting to believe there is much ado about nothing when it comes to the lapping argument. Seems everyone thinks the sole flatness is the end-all of a plane when in reality that has the least effect on effectiveness of the cut.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Eric, amen. I mean, I get it. When the sole is outta whack, bad things happen. But it was a SCRUB PLANE. That's how far this thing has gone…

I quote the Schwarz: Sharp fixes (almost) everything.

Noobs like myself didn't know what sharp was until I got much further down the 'how to sharpen' path. And time spent lapping is time taken at the expense of learning how to sharpen.


----------



## DanKrager

I would, of course, have to differ a bit on the sole flattening. I once used a #7 that cut a beautiful curve on a straight, long stick! I couldn't figure it out until I thought to check the flatness…sure enough the casting had twisted a few thousands, but enough that I couldn't joint a straight surface no matter what I did. The owner and I decided, since a machine shop was handy and free, to take it to the surface grinder and correct the twist and be sure the sides were square to the sole. Maybe this would be an exception? So I'm thinking it is at least worth checking the flatness to be sure it will cut well.
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"I couldn't figure it out until I thought to check the flatness…"

Exactly!

It didn't cut well, so you checked off the variables and ultimately found lack of flat. I get that, totally. It's the irrational flattening… The 'go ahead and get an old plane. Lap the sole and you'll be in business' position I've read out there that's got my goat today.

And here I said the vent was over. I lied…


----------



## Airframer

I'm not saying it doesn't effect use but there is a trend that it is all that effects the use. In reality there are only 3 small areas that need to be flat. the nose, toe and just in front of the blade. If it is a jack plane or any heavy use plane it is nearly wasteful to spend time worrying about the flatness of the sole and like Smitty said, sharp is where your efforts should be focused.

Meh.. oh well.. I have a #40 to go lap now lol…


----------



## DanKrager

Yah, I prolly wouldn't look a scrub plane in the mouth…
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"I have a #40 to go lap now…" 
.
.
.
"I prolly wouldn't look a scrub plane in the mouth…" 
.
.
.
.
Love those replies!


----------



## donwilwol

is it just me, or do you sometimes get tired of the…
Lee Valley says I need a $70 jig
I have 30 sharpening systems and none of the work, what new one should I buy.
I need my plane flatten to .0000000000001 so it works.

ok, I had a long day….........rant over


----------



## TerryDowning

I admit that I did attempt lapping the sole on what would eventually become my fore plane.

Several reasons

1. First and foremost I did not know any better at the time. See item 3 below.

2. I did not know I was going to turn this plane into a fore plane until after unsuccessfully lapping the sole completely flat. For the most part I had no idea what fore/scrub plane was at the time until I learned some more.

3. We all have things to learn, it could be a case of "All the resto threads, blogs, articles, etc. expound on the importance of lapping the sole flat" WITH VERY FEW EXCEPTIONS are scrub/fore planes referenced.

My fore Plane (A converted Jack Plane) is one of my go to planes now.


----------



## planepassion

I agree Smitty. When I first got into woodworking the literature had me obsessed with lapping soles. As I got more experience and understood that when you're using a plane to take a thick shaving that you don't need to lap, I stopped lapping. (scrub, #5, #6)

Given the tolerance needs of a jointer and smoother, I would choose to lap those again if I had it to do over. But I wouldn't go berserk like I did with my first #4. Lap, lap lap…"Oh, there's a tiny bit I missed," rinse and repeat.

Instead, I would do what I did when I rehabbed my #3. I got most of the sole flat in the three areas mentioned above and called it a 10 minutes. I didn't obsess about a corner here or there that wasn't perfectly flat. Works beautifully.

Oh Don. I meant to tell you. Lee Valley just came out with a new sharpening jig that…


----------



## Airframer

I think what gets me more than anything is the "Sides perfectly square to the sole" portion of most restore blogs.

I can think of no reason why all of your planes must be held to that standard. Only one should be square (and really only one side needs to be square) and that is the one used for chuting(sp?)

I have really had the urge lately to make a restoration (or more appropriately a rehab) video that shows what is REALLY needed when getting an old rusted boat anchor making shavings. The only problem with that is that I have been told I have a face for radio…..


----------



## shampeon

Oh, the hours I wasted-without even counting the blisters, the sandpaper, etc.-lapping the sole of my Buck Brothers Home Despot #5. Which is now my scrub plane.


----------



## Airframer

Ian.. I did the same on my BB Block plane lol. Again.. all the blogs said it was necessary so I spent probably 5-6 hours sanding the crap out of the base…


----------



## donwilwol

thankfully I've always had a belt sander.


----------



## Airframer

I think I need one of those lol.

In another note.. the Gov has finally given a date for unhanding my money. This return is 3X's bigger than any I have had in the past thanks to the tiny human in the house now. I have decided that part of it is going towards sharpening supplies that are badly needed around here.

Was thinking a variable speed grinder and some honing wheels and springing for the 3×8 DMTs and calling it a day. And Don don't kill me but the Veritas grinder jig looks very appealing..


----------



## donwilwol

At least it holds a decent resale value when you discover the error of your ways.


----------



## WhoMe

So…. Who is going to run out and snag this beauty for such a BARGAIN price…
#45

I already have one or I would be on it like… well, maybe not…


----------



## donwilwol

a little rust hunting over the week end. No big finds, but here is about $20 worth


----------



## Airframer

I really need to find a good rust hunting spot around here. Nice haul Don!

WhoMe.. at least the shipping is only $50!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Crinkles nose.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## donwilwol

and the last plane Sargent manufactured










And for some reason, this made me think of Smitty


----------



## lateralus819

Don, what exactly do you do with the old woodies?


----------



## DanKrager

^ Where's Steff when you need him?
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Sore donut?


----------



## donwilwol

I think there are one or two savable. And all of the irons are savable. And the marked price was $10 for everything there. And after the discount because the guy was happy to see them go, I just couldn't leave them. Want one, come and get it!


----------



## Bundoman

Hey Don! Those look like some real nice finds for you and a good price too!


----------



## lateralus819

Haha! I've never bought a wooden plane yet. I see them all over, they usually want WAYY too much for them. Although some were in pretty remarkable shape for the age.


----------



## Pezking7p

I would love to see a resto and tuning video. I watched a couple tuning videos but they were pretty bunk, so now I do trial and error. Mostly error.


----------



## planepassion

Looks like you had a good bout of woodies on your last hunt Don.


----------



## DonBroussard

@DonW-Nice haul at reasonable price. You're the kind of guy that could dig through a pile of manure and find a pony.


----------



## planepassion

No. A unicorn…that could poo cupcakes.


----------



## CL810

Does LN's high angle frog for their #4 work in a 604?


----------



## upchuck

CL810-
I don't know but…
...The N-L website says, "Will not fit other makes of planes." The N-L's are "based on" the Stanley Bedrock. The site also says, "The frog design is unique-a fully machined mating fit between the frog and the body." But I don't know how close of a copy. I will be interested in any other opinions or experiments that you try or come up with in a real world practical application.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Late to the show. Didn't bring my woodie. But I get some chuckles out of sole lapping as well. Even when I went nut about getting them flat, I never went over like 400 grit. Will a plane really work better if you lap it to 2000 grit?

And I get tired of LV reinventing the wheel every time you turn around….every kind of gadget. However, I still say their MKII honing guide is in another world than the eclipse guides.


----------



## chrisstef

Red wants to lap the sole of Don's woodie.

That is all.


----------



## DonBroussard

@Brad-Good upgrade to the unicorn that poos cupcakes. Funny too! (Ref: Post 38390).


----------



## mochoa

I would go so far as to say that some planes work best when their soles are not flat. I am not brave enough to feather the edges of my #4 like Paul Sellers does but I've realized that it has happened naturally over time.

I love that plane (#4), works like a dream. In contrast my my LN 164 is perfectly flat which has made it hard for me to get used to it. And again, I'm not brave enough to feather the edges on it.


----------



## Airframer

Hey Maur.. You aren't gonna get yourself iced in at work again are you? Seems like a good time to call in frozen ;-)


----------



## mochoa

Nah man, I'm not playing around this time. I left work early YESTERDAY. LOL.


----------



## Tim457

As much fun as we're making of you, I had a friend from around there that explained the icing situation to me. If we had road conditions that bad around here we'd have a mess too. We just pre-treat our roads and of course have more plow and salt trucks. It does help that people drive a little smarter and safer in areas that get more snow, but not the first snow. The first time it snows up north you'd think nobody had never seen it before.

I also heard the city of Atlanta got embarrassed the last time and said they would do better and for the areas in the city limits apparently it was better, but the state dropped the ball on everything else.


----------



## chrisstef

Im itchy fellas, I need some new rusty tools. I think im having withdrawls and browsing ebay isn't helping. I just got my paycheck and im having weird thoughts. Should I call a hotline or something?


----------



## Airframer

I can see how you would be feeling the need to get some new tools to use on your bad ass new workben…. oh wait.. nvm…


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Airframer

Love ya too sweetheart…

BTW.. found your "9 month duration" prediction.. just a reminder… http://lumberjocks.com/replies/618076


----------



## chrisstef

Lol yup its true im a procrastinator of the 10th degree. That was 314 days ago. Jusssst missed the deadline lol.


----------



## Airframer

In all truthfulness I feel your pain. I haven't been able to do much of anything in the shop in a few months. Usually I will go out there.. sit at my workbench… gaze at a number of unfinished projects and think to myself.. "at least Stef can't do this".. then the kid screams and I gotta go ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Yea I know the feeling. Sometimes I hate having to go out and buy shampoo and conditioner then I realize what a good thing needing that stuff really is. I mean without hair id look kinda like you. Scary.


----------



## Airframer

Hey, you gotta save money where you can! I'm not balding I am just getting thrifty with age..


----------



## lateralus819

you guys are too funny, thanks for the laughs haha.


----------



## chrisstef

Its all good, im actually kinda sensitive about my hair. Ive got big ears and kinda look like Curious George with a bald head. Ill go Rogaine if I gotta lol. I also use hair product. Yup I just admitted to all of that right here on the interwebz.


----------



## Airframer

I'm just waiting for the day when my kid invites his friends over to meet his "Grandpa".


----------



## TerryDowning

Put a 10 degree back bevel on $3 Buck Bros iron from the big orange box store.

smmooov and no more tear out on this rather tricky plum wood.


----------



## jordanp

$3 Plane irons huh? 
let me know how long it holds that edge, I am curious.


----------



## donwilwol

Actually those irons have come up before. They are not hock, but for $3 they are not bad. I know Dan swears by them (speaking of Dan, he must be on a LJ sabbatical again)


----------



## jordanp

I might have to grab me a few and see whats what…
I'm guessing they line up ok with Stanley planes?


----------



## TerryDowning

I got the tip from Bandit. So far so good.


----------



## bandit571

Still have one in the #5 Franken Bailey. Edge isn't cambered, an I sharpen it once this past year. Iron will fit most planes that take a 2" wide iron. Back does need to be flattened, THEN hone the edge.


----------



## TerryDowning

I agree with Bandit.

I did spend quite a bit of time flattening the back and there is still some unevenness, but since I put a back bevel on it I concentrated on making sure that the section just above the back bevel was flat and had good mating with the cap iron.

For $3 you're gonna pay other ways. One of these days I'll try a Hock Iron but it's just not in the budget right now. I often trade time for expense. It is a hobby for me after all.

This iron is also slightly thicker than the stock MF Iron. Don't get me wrong, I like the steel on the MF Factory iron. I just needed a higher effective angle to deal with some tricky grain. Purchasing a High angle LN isn't happening any time soon, so I opted to back bevel an inexpensive iron. This way if I screw up I'm only out $3 and I have learned something. So far I'm pleased with the result. I doubt the edge retention will be as good for 2 reasons

1. Modern steel
2. adding the back bevel reduces the mass of the iron and therefore support to the actual edge so fracturing the edge is more likely.

That being said, it will not take long to touch this up as very little metal is removed to get to a 0 radius edge.

This is a quick fix and a temporary solution. Once I'm done with the plum, the smoother will go back to its factory iron and the back beveled BB iron will go back in the drawer.


----------



## Pezking7p

Terry, as a metallurgist my feelings are hurt when you imply that modern steel is inferior. I would like to file a grievance!


----------



## donwilwol

I happened on a Hock iron in an antique shop a few weeks ago. For $18 I couldn't leave it behind. I put it in my 604. It doesn't cut any better than the original, but it just looks cool. But now I can't say I've never changed a stock blade just because. Of course I did it "just because" it was $18.


----------



## lateralus819

Lol, odd finding one in an antique store! I have one in my #12, but only because the one that was in it was shot.

Can't comment much on it, cause of that, and cause i still cant figure out how to use the damn thing! They do look sweet though!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What's making these shavings?










Imagine the job it'll do once I lap the sole and square the sides.

Bless it's heart.


----------



## lysdexic

Plus that extra dirt, grime and rust gives it extra heft to plow those 1/8" curlies out. ;^)


----------



## planepassion

Yes Smitty. Don't forget to lap the sole to 8,000. And I don't know how that DE 4 1/2 made it this far without sides square to the sole…It will forever be a mystery, but you, my dear fellow, will rectify that.

It is one beautiful plane. I see why you picked it up. I don't see any pitting. She looks like she'll clean up nicely. And shavings like that before any fettling. Nice.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty said "plow 1/8" curlies" .. hehe.


----------



## Slyy

BOOM - Stef Bomb! Scotty got burned…...


----------



## planepassion

Don, a Hock iron for $18.00 is quite the find. I never would have thought to look at one at an antique store. Suggests to me that a gentleman woodworker passed on and the iron ended up in his estate. Something to look for on my estate sale runs.


----------



## byerbyer

It might not be the hand plane of my dreams, but for the price and like new condition I couldn't help myself! This came up on a local classified site with the PM-V11 blade for $150! Hoping to pick it up this weekend!


----------



## donwilwol

Its all about timing Brad. I actually happened to be in the shop when the vendor brought it in. I bought a few other things from him.

I paid $100 for the 604. At the time it was about retail, but I had it in my hands. I've never done anything to it except sharpen it. Here it is with the SW cutter. I can't find the pictures of the Hock iron in it. It does as well, but no better.










Jason, the BU LV looks like a great deal…....


----------



## JayT

Hey, Jason, I saw that ad! A little too far for me to drive, even if I had really wanted it, but glad you are able to snag it.


----------



## lateralus819

Nice 4 1/2" DE smitty. I assume you got that off the bay and beat me? Lol.


----------



## TerryDowning

Pezking7P

I'm not a metallurgist I'm just parroting what I have heard regarding modern steels (although the stock irons on my MF planes are post war so those might be considered "modern" as well). So far that $3 cutter has done a good job and held its edge.

2 more boards to finish off, then I get to final cuts and some dovetails for a box I'm making.


----------



## 7Footer

Was hoping you eagle eye's could help me out.. I found this ad but the dude hasn't responded to me yet… One or two of those kind of look like a Bedrock, can you guys tell or am I reaching? thanks fellas!


----------



## byerbyer

^JayT - 30 miles is a short trip (for this part of the world) for that beauty. Pretty rare to find hand tools on the classified sites around here, yet alone that kind of quality.


----------



## CL810

7, the top left one the lever cap looks like it might be a Type 1 thru 4. Definitely worth looking at.


----------



## 7Footer

Thats what I was thinking CL, and the one to the right of it has those sides that are flat on top versus the rounded sides like most of them… K i'm gonna keep bugging this dude! Can't believe he hasn't replied.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

lateral, not off the 'bay, but a find from one place or another (honestly don't recall without having my journal in front of me). It needed tote work and that's been done compliments of Don Yoda. I think it's an early type, given the placement of the Diamond underneath the aduster like it is. Most times it's elsewhere. Defiinitely a Union-made plane, though.

There was fettling of frog position as well as a full sharpening of the iron to get it to work decently. It sits in the bottom of the toolchest as a larger smoother.


----------



## shampeon

A $3 Buck Brothers iron is in my scrub plane, and it's true that it's actually a decent blade. I'd rather put a back-bevel on it than one of my Hocks, for sure.


----------



## lateralus819

I like my DE #8, probably sargent made i guess. Cuts well well.


----------



## CL810

7, the front one looks like a plain lever cap on my screen. I think all the Bedrocks had stamped caps. Could still be a BR of course, just wrong cap.


----------



## donwilwol

If that price tag is $25 on a possible BR, I'd keep bugging the guy to.


----------



## JayT

*Jason*, no doubt on the rarity finding good used tools-I check CL and Nextech almost daily to see what'll pop up. 30 minutes is nothin', but it would have been about 2-1/2 hours each way for me. Good pick up.


----------



## jordanp

Hey *Ian* do they sell Buck brothers chip breakers as well? wanted to put one in the jointer plain i'm building.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

A recent post reminded me of a question regarding planes and bevels. My Stanley #5 is a bevel down plane (as I suspect all are). That means, no matter what angle my primary and secondary bevel is set at, the angle of attack is always 45 degrees, right? If that's the case, then couldn't I regrind the iron so that the bevel is on the back, thus making it a bevel-up design? If I put a 15 degree bevel on the back, my effective angle of attack would be 60 degrees which, from what I've read, is a better angle for planing interlocked grain for example. Is there a reason not to do this? I'm not in the position at the moment to give it a go (no bench grinder), otherwise I'd just try it and have a story to share about how I either had a great idea or an all too common "what am I doing?" moment.


----------



## JayT

Ninja, quite a few people use back bevels for the reasons you describe (see TerryD's post # 38411 above). The biggest reason not to do it is the pain of trying to regrind the iron back flat again to have the 45 degree attack angle. Easiest solution is just what Terry did, buy another iron and put the back bevel on that one.


----------



## donwilwol

Or just make yourself a 55 degree woody. Two planes are always better than one.


----------



## JayT

^ I like the way he thinks!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Ah, I apparently missed that post. Thanks JayT. My thought was to do exactly what he'd done - buy a $3 Buck Bros iron for that specific purpose.

Don, I haven't yet mastered the art of squaring a board with a plane…actually, I haven't successfully done it once. I'm interested in making my own planes at some point (something about making your own tools is appealing to me). Unfortunately, I think that time is still a ways away.


----------



## lateralus819

I put a back bevel on all my planes. Is there a reason not to?


----------



## bandit571

cleaned out the tool well on the bench, amazing what can be found under all of them shavings









Made use of that Cordovan one, in cleaning up some raised panels, Might need a wider shelf, someday









Ya think??


----------



## Slyy

Well my No 5's SW blade I think is toast, maybe not further back, but I'm not willing to grind to find out yet. I'm still very much a novice at sharpening but I think the metal has lost its temper in certain areas (plus some bad pits on the back side). It always seems to roll a HUGE burr when I sharpen it, nothing like any of the other blades I have. As a result it ways cuts very uneven since it has an uneven surface from the pitting and softness. Hope that makes sense?
Anyhoo, made up a 25 degree sharpening jig since I've got more time than funds right now to hold me over till I can convince the wife I NEED a veritas guide and some diamond and oil stones! So grabbed a buck bro blade to try it out on and stick in the No 5 till I can figure something out.
Also imagine that I could try my hand at making a radiused scrub blade out of one of those for then No 5 as well.









(Jig in foreground)

Turned out well I think. For a $hitty amateur "by-hand" sharpener this is the best I've done and it's with a very mediocre blade! Not taking any hairs off my arm yet and I used this on the table saw top from 100 grit to 500. Still more satisfying than what I've been doing!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, jake. Congrats on the progress!


----------



## shampeon

Jordan, re: BB chip breakers: Not that I've ever seen. But if it's any consolation, the chip breaker that came with my Buck Brothers jack was pretty unimpressive: chromed steel with a pot metal bolt.

lateralus819: Adding a back bevel increases the effective cutting angle of the blade, which is good for dealing with more figured and unpredictable grain, but makes it harder to cut, and dulls more quickly.

This will illustrate it better.


----------



## Slyy

Smitty, loving that classic LA plane action. Was looking though Lie Nielsen's YouTube channel last night and they (rightfully so) sure are proud of their version! Nice to see one of the originals still kicking around!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, much jealousy on that LA. Also nice GP mitre box in the background, looks familiar!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Jake. Keep working at it. I've got some extra stones you can have. I'll shoot yo a pm.


----------



## chrisstef

I was pretty sure your wife took those away years ago Red.


----------



## Slyy

Literally laughing out loud…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You knuckleheads. I really should proof read more.


----------



## jordanp

lol.. Who's giving away stones? my wife put mine in a box and won't tell me where they are..

But seriously i've been using sandpaper for over a year now.. If anyone has unwanted Diamond/water/Arkansas stones they would be will to sell on the cheap I am interested.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a set of Duo-Sharps in excess at the moment. PM has been sent


----------



## lateralus819

I've never noticed a decrease in sharpness vs just a flat back.

Definitely make's it easier though not having irons to swap out. And any plane i grab can tackle figured woods. Which is a plus.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Red's so d*mn solid he's giving away an extra pair, Jordan. Recommend you follow the PM route if you're gonna pursue Rojo's cajoles, though. There are things I just don't want to know about; this is one of those.

Jake, it does have a LN iron in it, as the original was way far gone. Here's the sordid tale behind the #62 above…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Ya, Stef might be the last dude who should be razzin guys about their wives wearin' the pants.

Well, da nile ain't just a river in Egypt.


----------



## 7Footer

I picked up that plane in the pic I posted yesterday… Bedrock 608c, man it's a beauty, I feel a nice relationship blossoming with my first Bedrock… In good shape, a little bit on pitting on the sole and chip breaker/blade but not enough that should affect the performance… You guys know how I can I determine what type it is? has a patent from Apr 2, 1895 on the body.

Can't wait to sharpen the blade and give it a go!


















Japanning is almost gone but a little TLC and it'll be kicking arse and making shavings. 








Price was right too, couldn't pass it up for $85.


----------



## lateralus819

That's a hell of a deal. Gonna restore it or just clean it up?


----------



## 7Footer

I think I'll restore it eventually but for now I'm going make it a user, its my first jointer, only had a #6 before this.


----------



## donwilwol

Dating bedrocks http://www.antique-used-tools.com/brtypes.htm


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Smitty, that 62 is a thing of beauty. I needs me one of those.

Ninja, if I can make a wooden plane, anyone can.


----------



## JayT

The addiction grows for 7Footer! Nice Roundy 'Rock. The link Don posted is really good for Bedrocks. Telling a type 1 from 2 takes a look, but other than that the round sided ones are pretty easy to quickly date. I looked at your pic and knew immediately it was a type 3. It looks in better shape than my type 4 was when I picked it up for the same price. You got a good deal!

You will now discover a whole new level of addiction.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice, type 3 was my guess too but I wasn't totally sure. Yes I can't wait to experience the "cast iron heft and hubris" of it as many have quoted Smitty once saying…

And thank you Don!


----------



## Slyy

Smitty, nice story on that 62!

7 a great pickup on that Bedrock. I'm keeping my eye out for those around here, hoping maybe to chance upon one!


----------



## Pezking7p

Terry, while I was completely joking above, and I get what you mean about "modern steel" it is a little strange to think that steel made 100 years ago is better than steel we make today. This got me thinking about what kind of steel was used in the old planes, which I assumed to be either plain carbon steels or very early tool steel. It turns out they invented tool steel in the mid-19th century (T1, high tungsten steel), and used it until WWII when it was replaced by M2 steel (we would call this high speed steel). I still don't know if they used this in plane irons.

I did find this home grown study of plane iron wear performance, and I found it to be very interesting. The gist is that O1 is the worst, A2 is slightly better, and HSS is best. I thought this was very odd considering the current push for O1 and A2 steels. http://www3.telus.net/BrentBeach/Sharpen/bladetest.html

Does anyone have any info on what kind of steel was used in old planes? The most I could find is that English makers used swedish stock that was very pure, but nothing on composition of the final steels.


----------



## donwilwol

Some new additions for the addiction.

A type 2 #418c



















And an absolute beauty of a Sargent #9 (early type 3)


----------



## shampeon

Pezking7p: wear is only one of the factors for tool steel. O1 steel is softer than A2 and HSS, but that also allows it to take a sharper edge, and is easier to sharpen than the others. A2 steel will fracture more on the edge with use, so you're more likely to chip an A2 iron, and from what I've heard there's a noticeable difference between O1 and A2 steel in how long it takes to regrind bevels and flatten the backs.

Personally, I'll take the tradeoff of needing to sharpen more to have the sharper and more forgiving edge of O1, but reasonable people disagree on this one.


----------



## JayT

Don, that #9 is a beaut! Mailman brought my new Sargent today, too.



















From Leach's February list. Also in the package was this little Star(ett).



















Can't wait to get home after work, hone an edge or two and see what it'll do.


----------



## Pezking7p

Don, that sargent is looking clean! I'm stuck at home today due to snow, and I'm having a hard time not buying a plane on ebay. Well, why resist? I think I'll look at jointers.

Ian, O1 and A2 can be hardened to pretty much the same level, and in fact O1 can be hardened to a higher level due to the inclusion of tungsten. A2 however is designed to have higher wear/abrasion resistance, hence it is harder to sharpen. 
What really struck me in the above article, though, was how much variation there was between different irons made of the same steel. Obviously his testing isn't perfect, and he only tested each iron once, but it was neat to see.

Honestly, I'm with you on the O1. I'd rather take a couple swipes and be done. Maybe I should start making a line of HSS irons….


----------



## theoldfart

JayT, looking forward to hearing what you think about the side rabbit. I bought a 98 & 99 from Patrick, but haven't used them very much yet.


----------



## donwilwol

nice JayT. Looks like an early #81.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wouldya look at that. Lie Nielsen made the 5 o'clock news.

http://www.wmtw.com/news/made-in-maine-handmade-tools/24412746

Nice little story.


----------



## Slyy

Cool story Red. I watched several of their YouTube videos last night, especially like the ones covering the full manufacture of the shooting plane and the LA plane. Pretty cool stuff, thigh if be wearing more eye/face protection than the bad-a hosses in that lie nielsen foundry!!!


----------



## donwilwol

Shipping to China? Who would have thought?


----------



## planepassion

Don, even the Chinese are tired of crappy-quality tools. Man is a tool-making and tool-using species. It is so deep in our DNA that given the choice and the means, we gravitate to the good stuff.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree Brad, I just thought there had to b e some irony in there.

And I like the new math. Take 25 block planes worth an average of $6 each, and that equals $339.


----------



## TerryDowning

Pezking7p
Before you get tooled up to make HSS hand tool blades and plane irons, I recommend the reading The Perfect Edge by Ron Hock, a great read for anyone interested in edge tools and improving their sharpening skills BTW.

He discusses the different types of steels and even mentions HSS. Ron says it's generally a bad choice for hand tools due to the structure of the crystals in the steel.

As a metallurgist I believe you find this book very interesting.

$339 + $39.99 shipping (yikes) = $15.16 per plane. A little to spendy for me.


----------



## planepassion

Oh come on Terry, you must like that little chrome honey in the middle of the block-plane family reunion.

I was at a flea market yesterday and came upon a collection of planes and block planes in horrible condition with high prices to go with them. They'll still be there a year from now…


----------



## bandit571

Working on a box to keep a few tools in.

Raised a few panels, ala Paul Sellers. End grain part was done with a M-F#9, but them LONG sides ( 30"!) I used a Sargent 414. Then a FrankenBailey #5 to smooth out things.

There is a rebate along the backsides. Wards #78 did ok on most edges, but there was oone knarly grained area that was a bear to cut. Two Walnut panels, and two Pine panels now done.

Cutting tenons with just a backsaw, and a wide chisel. Saw a bit, chisel to pop off the waste, pare smooth. Almost as long to type this as to make one tenon.

Having WAY too much trouble trying to load ONE photo. It "loaded" for over a half an hour, and NADA. Hot=spot capture not all that great right now, I guess…

Might get things assembled this weekend.


----------



## Slyy

just thought there had to be some IRONY in there

I saw what you did there Yoda, funny!


----------



## Slyy

Well my jig isn't perfect, but again it's better than the bad attempts by hand. It's fun to see full width shavings off this Millers Falls 18c!









As many of the blogs on LJ's would attest as well as the words shared in here and other places, sharpening is an odyssey of sorts. Thanks for coming along for the ride.


----------



## lateralus819

Sometime's I'll plane for an hour with no task in mind other than to make shavings. It's fun. Can't wait to get my millers falls #10 in the mail!


----------



## theoldfart

I've been known to avoid a long rip in favor of making shavings. Love the SCHNICK and the wisp!


----------



## TerryDowning

Can't wait to get my millers falls #10 in the mail!\\

Jealous I am.


----------



## fatandy2003

Alright, I finally received my first Stanley in the mail! I bought a 5-1/2 on ebay for $35. It is in good condition with most of the "rust" that was advertised just being a dark, oily build up… I think it is a Type 18 due to the diagonal pattern on the knurled knob, but everything else about it looks like it should be a Type 16 (no raised rib at toe and heel, and 2 piece screws to hold down the tote and knob). Maybe it is a franken-plane… either way, I can't wait to get this into the shop.


----------



## kwolfe

I'm in the same boat as you. I should be getting my first No5 this Tuesday if the mail is on time, so I guess that is the hand plane of my dreams right now!


----------



## Pezking7p

Am I the only one who is put off by the kidney shaped lever cap hole?


----------



## JayT

No, Pezking, I don't like them, either. I know the kidney bean caps work fine, but the keyhole style just look better to me. Same with low knob vs high knob, I just prefer low while others really like the high knob Sweetheart era tools. It comes down to personal preference and that is part of what makes collecting so much fun, the diversity of what people like.

Nice pick up, Andy. A 5-1/2 for $35 is a steal! A good cleaning and it'll be making shavins in no time.


----------



## theoldfart

^ I'm with Jay and Pez, kidney just looks wrong and the low knob seems more comfortable( mostly with the big guys 5-8)


----------



## donwilwol

maybe not so random Saturday shots.


----------



## ksSlim

When did it become "required" to be sure your plane was at least anointed with paint splatters?
It seems on every rust hunt, all those worth capturing have the "required" splatters.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Is this where the addicted meet up? I'm a rank amateur, but I finally have the space to set up a shop - something that I've wanted to do for more than a decade. I've picked up a couple of vintage planes (a Sargent 414 should arrive today), and I can already see that this may be a deep rabbit hole.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jelly of your bedrock and that sweet looking holdfast. How does the holdfast work?


----------



## mochoa

Regarding back bevels. I've seen a video where Paul Sellers creates a back bevel with just one or two strokes on a fine stone, it is so small that it disappears after just a couple of more sharpening.

I had a back bevel on my #4, it worked great, but I haven't been keeping it up so its pretty much gone at this point.

I do want to make myself a small high angle wooden smoother. I high angle plane is a lot harder to push so its nice if its smaller.

Also, woodriver replacement blades are nice and cheap, somewhere in the teens. The problem is I don't think they sell the chip breakers.

If I'm not mistaken HSS is still used in the traditional Chinese/Hong Kong style planes. I think a LJ living in china had a post about it a while back.


----------



## john2005

It's cause they used to be common construction tools (like a hammer), not revered relics that spend most of their life on a shelf.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, what make on the holdfast? I've not seen a gusseted one before.

Maybe a DonW original?


----------



## john2005

And y'all type faster then I do. My post doesn't make sense now but was referring to the paint issue. And yes that is a wild holdfast.


----------



## theoldfart

It's NOT vintage without splatters! Think of them as age spots. ;0)


----------



## WhoMe

Paint splatters are a sign that the plane is screaming for help and needs a new home.
Mine seem to have said, "help, I have been worked hard, used, abused and put away splattered. I need a new home where I'm cleaned up, sharpened and ready for some good hard wood…"


----------



## fatandy2003

JayT and Pez, I didn't realize there was a difference in lever caps until I was dating the 5-1/2. I have learned alot about Stanleys in the last 8 hours, haha. Right now I don't mind the kidney shape, but if I was obsessed with Sweethearts and prior, I might have a different opinion… I am pretty sure I got the plane because the guy had it listed as a "beach plane." Only 1 other guy bid on it.

Cheers,


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a few of those hold downs, some I made, some were made for me as a xmas present a few years ago.

Good luck with the Sargent William. That's a *real* deep rabbit hole!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Andy- Ya, the kidney hole thing is just aesthetics….the kind of thing it's hard to avoid when your a plane nut. That's a fine plane you got there for the price. Congrats.

William- welcome to the asylum;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Welcome, William. And yes, it is.

Went to a flea mkt today. Fulton smoother, $45. Lakeside smoother, $40. Stanley T14 SW #3 with decimated tote and cracked sidewall, $65 'FIRM'. Unreal.


----------



## upchuck

Smitty-
How do you identify a Lakeside plane? Decal? Blade stamp? Lateral adjuster? Other?
chuck


----------



## Airframer

Hitting up our local flea market this afternoon after the boy wakes from his nap. May or may not find success there but pics later if I do.. wish me some rusty luck.


----------



## Pezking7p

"I'm…ready for some good hard wood" - WhoMe

I thought this thread was about planes, but the veil has been pulled aside!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

This one was the etch on the iron. It was weird in a way, though. Bent wings on the lateral adjuster, like later stanleys and MF planes, but with the roller bearing making contact with the iron itself, rather than bent metal. Not used much, still had a decal on the handle. Something about "Quality" that I couldn't quite make out. But still in rough shape from simply sitting around, unused, for so many decades. Painted frog, like the later Stanleys. I'd guess late 50s, early 60s vintage.


----------



## upchuck

Smitty-
Thanks. Do I recall that you hail from the Prairie State…Land of Lincoln? One of my favorite plane makers of the non-Stanley sort frequently have Lakeside irons and was made up/down/around the road from you I think. Do you ever run into any Marsh/Rockford planes?
chuck


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have never seen a March/Rockford plane… Wow, not even heard of them. I know V-B is made here, they're still making hammers.

Also saw a Winchester and a Handyman. Thought of DonYoda when I spotted the Handyman (I know how he loves them).

Bless his heart.


----------



## upchuck

Smitty-
V-B and Winchester (W models) are another couple of makers that I keep an eye peeled for when I'm out and about. Isn't the V-B (or at least some vintage of them) using a very solid bed-to-frog system. I've never seen either in the wild but that keeps me looking.
chuck


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan of this thread has a gaggle of the V-Bs, and yes they're essentially bedrocks as I recall. High quality, fine design. I've not seen one personally, though.

What's a W model of a winchester? How do I tell?


----------



## 33706

One of my V&B planes has a "Marsh" cutter… I never made the connection.


----------



## Slyy

$4 swap meet pickup, some auger bits and a MF No 75 that was made before 1960 but can't tell much more.
All should clean up nice! And what seems to be an unused 6x slim made in USA file. Gonna be good to try some sharpening with!


----------



## upchuck

Poopiekat-
"One of my V&B planes has a "Marsh" cutter…I never made the connection." I know that I'm a bit slow on the 
uptake but I don't get any connection between Marsh and V&B. And I sorta recall that Poopiekat was one of the few folks here at HPOYD's that knew stuff about the Marsh and Rockford companies?

Smitty-
I almost sent you a PM because you asked and I don't want to increase the competition for desirable planes. But then I thought that I have learned so much from this forum so I shouldn't be stingy with what little I know. So in the spirit of generosity…In DonW's HPOYD post #38467 (page 770) he directs us to a website dating/typing Bedrocks. Under type 4 of that website Bob Kaune talks about stealth Bedrocks (made by Stanley but branded Keen Kutter and Winchester). Both K's and W's are less well known and therefore usually sell for much less that Stanley Bedrocks. For users I don't see much difference. I have a K4 1/2c and love it. For me a quality plane starts with a rock solid bed/frog/blade mating. All else is secondary.
chuck


----------



## CampD

Finally scored a 45 off the flea, probably paid high but I wanted a complete one. Even came with a few extra parts. Extra 71 blades which I didn't get with my auction $5 71 find and a part I'm not sure of what it goes too.


















Any body know what this goes too?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ that's a clapboard gauge.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good looking #45 set, too.

Doug, I remember the K discussion, had forgotten the stealth Winchester builds. Good reminder!


----------



## mochoa

Sweet 45 Doug.

I just saw the Woodright Shop episode on the #45/55 and it was pretty cool. It was actually a lot more positive on the combinations planes than his PW article.

There is a lot of stuff it can do that I haven't tried yet, especial cross grain rabets and dados.


----------



## Slyy

Excellent score Doug!!!









incidentally, forgot pictures of my score: everyone likes rust porn just as much as the plane porn!


----------



## CampD

I knew it didn't belong to this one date on the instruction manual is 42.
Date on the "clipboard gauge" is 88. Ill research it
thx


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Another purchase from today's Flea. A Diamond Edge 16" level, the "DE X1"


----------



## WillliamMSP

Cool 45. I want one but, as someone that's starting from square one, I'm not buying anything until I have a specific need. I'll sure that I'll think of a specific need soon enough.

414 arrived. Guess it's not exactly the stuff that dream planes are made of, but it should be a good user for me. For less than 20 bucks shipped, I'm not going to complain too much.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lookin' good, Yoda! And William, nothing wrong with that #414 in my book. Sharpen her up and get busy like Don!


----------



## TerryDowning

Nice pick on the MF 75 Jake.

more 45 goodness. I use mine often.

William, that 4141 is exactly what most of us dream about. (and buckets O shavings like don's above.

As for the backbevel on that Buck Bros. Iron a bit more than 1/32 Just enough to affect the cut. I used my coarse fine and extra fine EzeLaps and then honed. I cut a simple 10 degree wedge to guide me as ground the back bevel.

It really does not take much.

Shop time!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Public Service Announcement (because someone may need one…)


----------



## Slyy

William, you're only just beginning. The sickness will take hold!

Nice shavin snake there Yoda.


----------



## Airframer

Spent some time tonight sharpening up my SW #4.. that'll do…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That'll do nicely, yes.

Where's Al? My first Butcher iron.


----------



## lysdexic

I called him a couple weeks ago - All three numbers and left messages but nada. Such is the Tao of Al. I hope I run into him again in another 10 years.


----------



## Pezking7p

I think smitty keeps a bucket of shavings just to sprinkle around for photos. Cool iron, is it thick or is that just shadow?

Got caught up in something and missed my bid on a no7. Back on the hunt.


----------



## planepassion

*Don, is that the Hock blade you picked up recently at the antique store? It's working mighty fine in your 404.

*AF-nice shavings there brother. Love to see a SW in action.

**Smitty-I love me the Butcher irons. One came with a used up woodie smoother a friend gave me. I am considering repurposing the blade for a high-angle smoother. Do you think the Butcher iron would work well in that role?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's the first I've ever had, so an expert I am not. That said, those have them love 'em without reservation, so I'd not hesitate to build a high angle smoother around one for that very reason. What's the worst that could happen?

It's thick. It came in a 16" woody foreplane my son picked up today for a buck at auction. The area in front of the mouth either had a filler that fell out OR was cut for a replacement task that was never finished. So I'm doing the fill thing in the picture above to get this plane useable. An amazing (to me) note: The left side of the plane has a divot, worn and smooth, that caught my attention. Thought it was a hammer mark / french kiss. Then i realized it could be honest wear from the thumb's recurring pressure on the plane in use. As in, the left hand goes over the plane with thumb closest to the body when rough planing, and that's exactly where the wear is. It's a stretch, but man, sure seems right.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That #3-sized smoother in the pic is a stamped frog monstrosity with a "Simmons" iron. What a POS… The oilstone in the fore is a nice pickup, though. First one I've tried, and I like it.


----------



## WhoMe

That is not a bucket of shavings that Don posted. It looks more like Removed a bunch of wallpaper in a room and that bucket is ready for the trash…


----------



## donwilwol

Shoulders are feeling it a little this morning.


----------



## donwilwol

Shoulders are feeling it a little this morning.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Probably a silly question, but what do you all do with your mountains of wood shavings? In true hoarder fashion, I don't want to throw mine away because there might be a use for them.


----------



## Airframer

They make good kindling and fire starter… not much use otherwise.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good packing material.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Thanks guys.

Also, for anyone living in the DC Metro area: http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/tls/4315775654.html

I don't know anything about plane irons but that appears to be a Butcher iron like Smitty just found. Don't know if that's a decent price or what.


----------



## JayT

Going back more than a few posts.

Chuck, the V&B planes are based on the Bedrock frog design, but done a bit differently. I'll snap some pics of my two later today. There were three series of V&B, as far as I am aware. The 700 & 900 series are forged steel intead of cast iron, with flat sides. The sides are lower than a flat side Bedrock and utilize straight angles in front of and behind the flat top. I'm not 100% sure what the differences in the two series are, but my understanding is that the 900's were marketed as the premium line.

The 800 series is cast iron with rounded sides and looks very similar to early Bedrocks.

All of the V&B's had walnut knobs & totes and the totes are just beautifully designed, with graceful curves.

At one point I was seriously tempted to try and get a full set of V&B 900's, but they are hard to find and I would have to clear out some Bedrocks to make space. It may still happen, as they are lovely planes and work very well as users, but will have to wait a bit.


----------



## planepassion

[email protected]#38540 you referred to a "divot" in the side of your really cool, Butcher-blade-equipped woodie fore plane.

In my experience, user, wear "cavities" look more like a dimple. The edges are so smoothed as to blend in from the reference face all the way to the deepest point of the depression.

The one exception to this I've seen is on a Disston D-8 I picked up. There's a divot in the left hand side about where a left-handed person's finger would rest in use. It show slight tracings of smoothing. Which suggests to me that for whatever reason, the user stopped using it soon after cutting their own modification.

[email protected]#38545 you asked what to use shavings for. Here's how I use them.
-To fill gaps on projects (dovetails and such).
-As packing materials in boxes (items sold on Ebay, holiday/birthday care packages to family/friends)
-As packing/presentation materials in wood gift boxes I make. I'm talking about when you make a gift box for an item you're giving to a loved one. I cradle the item in the shavings I made from creating the box. It's a really nice touch.
-To add to the compost bin. After filling a bag of shavings for the preceding uses, I now compost the rest.

I like the kindling idea. My brother in law uses a wood stove to heat his home so I need to ask him if he wants any of my shavings.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have a saw with wear like that, from the extended index finger grip. I'll see if pics are possible for the fore plane.


----------



## terryR

Guys, don't compost your American species wood shavings…the chickens and goats love them for bedding! LOL.

Now, the wife loves it when I show up at the barn with a trash bag of shavings! Of course, my shoulders feel it the next day just like Yoda…

Smitty, cannot wait to see the thumb impression left on your 100 year old fore plane. I love wear marks from a human hand like nothing else…except oreos and milk, I suppose!


----------



## upchuck

JayT-
Thanks for the info. When you take the photos I'd be especially interested in the various models or series differences and the body/bed and frog mating surfaces. Thanks again.
chuck


----------



## Slyy

No wooden planes with wear marks, but my first Disston has 'em. A D-100 that was well loved by its former owner. I think (as It seems most of us do) that wear marks are an impressive way to help connect us to the wood workers of yesterday. An absolute visceral bridge between us and the past!


----------



## WillliamMSP

I'm realizing that I want to seek out and read reviews on hand planes and chisels along with refurbishing blogs and whatnot. Ugh, the sickness.


----------



## WhoMe

"Now, the wife loves it when I show up at the barn with a trash bag of shavings! "

Wow Terry. You are such a nice guy for making sure your wife has a comfortable bed while she stays in the barn….
You're a keeper…


----------



## planepassion

Terry, my brother, our vegetable beds take precedence over your chickens and goats! That black gold makes for some amazing dinner table meals. However, if other LJs are pressed to find recyclable outlets for their shavings (versus throwing them away) I wholeheartedly support your chicken & goat bedding drive. Composting neighbors would be grateful too


----------



## JayT

Vaughan and Bushnell plane pics

904










Frog top. It seems kind of weird to me that the frog doesn't quite go all the way to the sides, but it is how they were done.










Frog bottom and bed










Here is the money shot for the 900 series, however. Love the logo on the lever caps.


----------



## theoldfart

Brad, I give my shavings to our local community gardens. I keep a small bag for starting fires in the fireplace as we'll as camping fires.


----------



## JayT

V&B 803










Top of frog










Compared to a round side Bedrock 604. V&B on left. Notice how much heavier the casting is.










Frog bottom and bed. Frog is solid on the bottom, but bed still has a hollow like the 900 series.










With the Bedrock










Finally, one of the differences is that the V&B bed is at a steeper angle than the Bedrocks. You can see here how much higher the rear of the bedding surface is. It does make it quite a bit easier to adjust the mouth opening because the screw is higher and at a better angle to get a screwdriver past the tote, but other than that, I don't know if there would be a reason.










Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Slyy

Wow JayT, thanks for bringing these to light! Very good looking planes those are!


----------



## planepassion

Jay, how would you compare the performance of the V&B against a) Stanley Bedrocks and b) Standard Stanley bench planes?

You guys are giving me V&B envy…


----------



## donwilwol

JayT, you should post that info in a separate blog. Its good info to build off.


----------



## WhoMe

My sawdust and shavings get distributed into all of my compost bins. Mix it up wit the rest of the uncooked compost, add some water and it's ready to start cooking….

Very interesting V&B info. Kind of surprising how the Stanley has a lighter casting. I would expect this on the Bailey's but not the bedrock. Thanks Jay for posting the pics and info.


----------



## Tim457

JayT that's really good stuff. I agree putting that in one place to save would be great.

Billy, I compost them too, but if I knew a person that had chickens or goats I might be persuaded to save them some. They're very high in carbon so you need something high in nitrogen to balance them out in the compost. I see offers for bags of machine planer shavings on craigslist every once in a while too if anyone needed lots of it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stanley's castings varied through the years. Some later castings were much thicker.


----------



## upchuck

JayT-
Thanks. And what Brad asked…Comparison?...And what DonW suggested…Info in separate blog for reference.
chuck


----------



## 7Footer

New edge on the 608 and good lord I could've spent the night downstairs making shavings!









Hands still dirty from sharpening.


----------



## JayT

I'll see about doing a blog post when I have a bit of time.

Brad & Chuck, as far as performance, good question. First off, let me say that I really can't tell a difference in performance between a well tuned Bedrock or Bailey. I do know that I have had to do less fettling overall to Bedrocks, but not by much. I tend to reach for my 604 first for smoothing tasks, followed by a type 11 #4, so the V&B doesn't get much use. That has more to do with liking that the 604 & type 11 are interchangeable as far as ergonomics, so I can grab either one and it just feels right.

I've used the 904 a bit and have no issues with performance-everything is rock solid and stable. Controls are smooth and performance is on par with the two premium Stanleys. As far as ergonomics, the V&B is a bit different-not bad, just not what I am used to using. The tote is comfortable, but the knob feels a bit strange to my hand. I would assume it's close to a high knob, large depth knob Stanley, but I don't use those, either. If you're ever in central Kansas, you are welcome to stop by and try for yourself. 

I hardly ever use a #3 size of any kind, so don't really have any insight as to the performance of the 803. It tested well when I first got it and tuned it up, but now mostly just sits around looking good.


----------



## JayT

Nice, 7footer. Do you have any lumber left or has it all been converted to animal bedding and compost?


----------



## 7Footer

Jay, right! By the end of the night I might be out!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Blog entry on the Butcher-ironed woody.

http://lumberjocks.com/Smitty_Cabinetshop/blog/39937


----------



## bandit571

Been spending the last week or so working on a tool chest, and the following things have happened:

Two router bits snapped off, second one only had about 6" to finish up ALL the grooves that needed done.

Wore out the Wards #78, will need a lot of sharpening,later

Using a Stanley#31 on the Walnut edges, will have to sharpen that iron later ( Lots of rough edges, with KNOTS)

Will have to bring the second two Jack planes down to the shop, first two are about worn out.

Cordovan 9-1/2 is working hard, had to use the Great Neck 9-1/2 to give the Stanley a rest.

Used all but one of the five #4 smoothers, will need to fire up the last one, as well.

Several #3s have been used as well.

That Disston "Hybrid" handsaw is still working good. But, when I am tired, a Craftsman 7-1/4, all metal circ. saw is used.

Have yet to use a sander, of any sort. Drill press has beenworking hard, had to re-adjust the table, with a wrench, to get it to stay PUT.

A few chisels will need to go to the sharpening station, as well.

May have to buy more paper for the tile plate, looks like a lot of customers for the sharpener …


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy Cow, Bandit! Throwing everything at that build, are ya? 
.
.
.
It sounds like fun!


----------



## bandit571

Test









Taking a "Break". These have been getting a royal workout. Even the 4-square Junior (SW) Jack is complaining about overworked..


----------



## bandit571

Test









Junior Jack smoothing things out from the Corsair C-5 scrub jack. 4/4×6" x 28" Black Walnut…


----------



## Slyy

The projects coming along bandit, looks of good hand work long on in that shop!


----------



## Slyy

I realized that typing on the iPhone killed me on that previous message, causing to make almost no sense.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Almost?

(heh.)


----------



## planepassion

Smitty, here are the own use dimples on the two saws I mentioned earlier.

First, the Harvey Peace saw…



















...and the Disston.


----------



## terryR

Brad, thanks for sharing those photos! Awesome how much use that Harvey Peace got to see. Looks similar to mine except the fingerprint…

I think I love these vintage tools so much since they built the home we live in! House was built in 1866…no power out here till 1966 according to old farmer who used to live next door. A lot of the frame work and moulding has tear out here and there since the beads and coves were made by a man holding a plane. None of the router perfection to be seen.


----------



## TerryDowning

Another one bites the dust.










My MF 14 C One too many drops to the concrete floor.

I noticed some scratches on the surface when cleaning up after using my for plane. I hit it with my coarse diamond stone and the shiny spot revealed the ugly truth.

If anyone has a MF 14 Type 4 body laying around, let me know.


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer Terry. That sucks.

Though you jumped the gun a bit, we've not had reports of a Fore Plane yet.


----------



## TerryDowning

My fore plane is old news.

It's a Lakeside Jack (Stanley #5 knock off??) I reground the blade with an 8" radius camber This things makes beastly cuts, I can take 1/16" divots when traversing.

The bottom was sufficiently twisted that I could not get it completely flat. But the bottom of a fore plane only needs to be flat enough. The mouth could not get tight enough for smoothing or jointing work but you want a wide open mouth on fore plane.


























Silk Purse?? No, but it is a decent user with a purpose and since I don't have a thickness planer. It does the job of heavy stock removal very quickly.

After I use this typically traversing or diagonally to the grain, I go to a Jack (usually the previously mentioned MF #14) with a tighter mouth much less camber and a flat bottom to start flattening.

Then I use a jointer to finally flatten (if the board is large enough to warrant)

Then a smooth plane to finish up.


----------



## planepassion

That's a pity Terry. Must tug at the heart strings to retire your MFs.

While I was initially unimpressed with my MFs #9, I changed my mind after using it for several months. The surface it leaves behind is better than what I've been able to achieve from my Stanley #4.


----------



## CampD

Anyone that has a 45 wooden case care to share the dimensions? 
going to make one up for my new prize.
Thanks


----------



## theoldfart

Doug, you find that 45 in the Berkshires?


----------



## Mosquito

Doug, I just packed mine away… it's buried in a tote full of other woodworking odds and ends :-(


----------



## theoldfart

Doug, mines a Record 405 but they are almost identical so let me know and I can take some measurements.


----------



## CampD

Kevin,
I got it off of fleabay and with the extra parts it came with I now know I got a good deal.

My thinking on the box is I'd like to make it as close as possible to the original. 
I will take the outside dimensions you have to start.


----------



## Slyy

Brad - those are some fantastic user marks on those saws. I really dig that part of vintage tools.

Terry- bummer on that plane! Ways a bummer to see one go down like that.


----------



## Airframer

Just won a #66 with blades.. stoked!


----------



## chrisstef

My computer must be broken. I cant make out any markings or even an iron on that 66.


----------



## Airframer

Nah man.. you gotta look cloooooooooooser!

Fine.. here is an eBay pic..


----------



## WayneC

Nice buy Eric. Does it have a straight or curved fence?

Also, if your looking for additional blanks, I recommend the LN ones over St. James bay. I wish I had purchased the LN replacement set as opposed to the St. James bay version.

Link to a good place to buy blanks is

No.66 Beader Blank Blades (5) Price: $8.00

http://www.craftsmanstudio.com/html_p/A370.htm


----------



## Airframer

Looks like it has the curved fence. I see a straight one on eBay.. might snatch that up while it's on there.


----------



## WayneC

Here is a photo of both fences.










Here is a set of St. James Bay blades and also 5 LN blanks. The metal on the LNs is about twice as thick as what comes from St. James Bay. The Lns are the shiny blanks.


----------



## upchuck

Brad-
It looks like someone (A left-handed someone?) took a gouge to the handle on that Disston. I wonder if it was user modified for some purpose or an attempted correction of some perceived flaw. For me handles are very personal and worth some effort to personalize the handle to my hand.
When I was framing I always used a rat-tailed file to notch a short shallow groove in the end of my hammers to register my little finger bone. Then just by feel I knew where the face of the hammer was.
chuck


----------



## Airframer

Yep it was the curved fence. NHplaneparts had the straight fence.. went ahead and grabbed it too. So you just file your own profile into the LN blanks?

OH and Wayne.. you missed out on a nifty brace yesterday… I tried to point you towards it in time..

A Q. S. BACKUS BRACE-DRILL.


----------



## WayneC

Yes, the blanks allow you to make what ever profile you like.

The brace is pretty cool. Thanks for sharing it. I've pretty much stopped buying braces since I completed the Yankee set.


----------



## jordanp

TerryD are those cracks dents or what on that MF. Never seen that type of damage first hand.


----------



## CampD

I have another mystery piece, well it included two, that was in with the 45 I just picked up.










So plane guru's what have I got?


----------



## theoldfart

Doug, my 405 box is 11 7/8" wide by 5 7/8" high by 5 7/8" deep. It's made from 5/16" stock and the lid is 3/4" and joined with finger joints


















Doug you have one half of a brace bit depth stop.


----------



## theoldfart

Doug, you have one half of a brace bit depth stop









edit, a better pic


----------



## CampD

Thanks!
I do have both pieces.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

For Clayton.


----------



## Ripthorn

I finally started unpacking some of the woodworking tools from our move from NY to TX. I told the movers I wanted to be in the garage when they started packing. They never told me when they started. That means one of the movers wrapped my two infill should planes together with nothing between them. This resulted in a little bit of scarring around the mouth on each plane on the side they touched. Not too happy 'bout that. Hopefully nothing else is messed up…


----------



## CL810

My boys paid a visit to Red's shop and came back with some revealing photos.


----------



## WayneC

Clayton, that explains a lot.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL Clayton. Yep it's all trick photography. Oh man, funny stuff.


----------



## summerfi

Howdy guys. This is my first post in this thread, but I've been lurking around now and then. I'll be the first to admit I don't know squat about hand planes. It's one of my weaker areas with respect to woodworking tools. However, I have a few planes, and I was wondering if I post them here one or two at a time, would you guys be willing to help me understand what I have and what I need to do to get them in good working condition? Some may need nothing and some may just be junkers, but I'd like to be educated, and it would be a good activity while my leg is healing up.


----------



## donwilwol

Post away Bob. It's what we live for!


----------



## upchuck

summerfi-
Yes.
chuck


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bring it on Bob. Lord knows you've taught us a thing or two about saws.


----------



## donwilwol

I've discovered it's not how much you know, its how many books you've bought!


----------



## JayT

Let's see the pics, Bob. We can BS with the best of them.


----------



## TerryDowning

For those interested.

I adjusted the contrast on the photo and made the circles with a broader brush width.
They are Cracks. The shiny spots are from lapping with my coarse diamond stone and revealed the location of the cracks.









A higher resolution image is available here

The sole is no longer flat. This plane body is now done. Hoping to find a replacement/donor and get back to having 3 jack planes.


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, if its a jack plane, I'd use it until it breaks in half. They may grow, they may not (probably will) but use her up.


----------



## summerfi

Great, thanks for indulging my ignorance. Lets go from big to small and start with a No. 8 and No. 6. You'll see my dad's initials stamped on these. I can remember them being in his shop as far back as I have a memory, but I never remember him using them. His lack of use of hand planes larger than block planes is probably why I know so little about them.

My impressions are that they are complete and ready to be used. The No.6 seems older to me than the No. 8. I know absolutely nothing about types. So, what say ye about these two planes? I'll probably have questions as you educate me on what I've got.


----------



## donwilwol

"definitely "Hand Plane of your dreams 











seriously, who buys something like this, especially off of ebay?


----------



## donwilwol

You are correct Bob, the #6 is older. If the #8 has the original lever cap, it was made after 1934. Probably a type 16.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yep Bob. We could probably ask you which patent dates they have etc. But these are my fav type studies. They should be able to narrow that down for ya.

http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/start_flowchart.php
http://www.rexmill.com/


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Don. I'm assuming type numbers are just sequential numbers based on manufacture date? The No. 8 appears to have a plastic or bakelite adjusting knob. What's up with that? What's the significance of a low front knob on the No. 6 vs. high knob on the No. 8?


----------



## donwilwol

And once you've narrowed it down, I always verify and refine the type with the mega chart.

What other info are you looking for?

Head over to supertool.com for an explanation of what they are.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks for that reference Red. I'll dig into it now.


----------



## summerfi

duplicate post


----------



## theoldfart

Plastic/Bakelite WWII TYPE 16 I think


----------



## donwilwol

A type study is some nosey guys snooping around whatever history they can dig up to determine what dates corresponds to what was manufactured and sold. Its by no means a science, and dates can vary.

The plastic knob signifies a type 17 not 16. Its during the war and they were trying to save brass for bullets. Although most type 17's don't have rosewood, so you m ay have a very early type 17 or a late type 16. (see how this goes now)

The high knob started in type 12 or around 1919. I have a complete set of type 11s. Its a major transition. Between the type 11 and 12 we went from the small brass cutter adjuster to the large, and the low knob to the high. Its also only the second type with the frog adjustment screw.


----------



## summerfi

Very interesting. I'm pretty confident the No. 6 is a Type 8 (1899-1902). The No. 8 appears to have been made 1941-44 which kind of splits the T16/T17 break as best I can tell. I can see there's a real art and science behind this.

Another thing I'm curious about, and I'm sure someone can provide a link to read about this, is what is the relationship with Stanley and Bailey. There must have been a buyout or merger at some point, right? See, I told you I was ignorant!


----------



## bandit571

Leonard Bailey did a LOT of stanley's design work, when he wasn't MAD AS HELL at them. Leonard even started his own line of tools, then Stanley bought him out, again.

Bailey was Stanley's "Cash Cow" of planes, so the "BAILEY" is in honour of Leonard Bailey


----------



## Slyy

Bob - nice planes, didn't realize you'd never pokes your head in over here yet! If your saw restoration skills spill over just one percent to your plane work, I can only imagine what we have ahead for ourselves!


----------



## JayT

Bob, here is a good summary of the Leonard Bailey/Stanley relationship.


----------



## donwilwol

Leonard Bailey is the brains behind the planes. Stanley tool bought him out and hired him on in 1869. As they say, the rest is history. If you find a plane made by bailey pre-Stanley, its quit valuable.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Jake, but I don't ever see myself getting as deep into planes as I've done with saws. They are very interesting though, so who knows. There's lots to learn, that's for sure.

I'll post a plane or two for the next few days to help while away the time, but for now I have to get back to doing taxes. Yuck!


----------



## summerfi

Cool, thanks guys. I'll read up on Bailey tonight!


----------



## planepassion

"but I don't ever see myself getting as deep into planes as I've done with saws."

-knowing smile- We'll see how that goes summerfi 

Just so you know how it works, the first sample is free.

I was once like you. But my saw tills (one for backsaws one for handsaws, plus pegs on the walls for saws in waiting) and plane shelves and drawers (littered with planes) tell a different story.


----------



## Slyy

Thx to an LJ care package from BRKH (AKA Rojo) I have a few needed sharpening supplies, but (perhaps more importantly) a SW iron, Rojo Sharpened, to replace the poor pitted and dead original. Now I know what sharp really is and have a much better target to aim for in my own sharpening endeavors!!


----------



## WayneC

Nice shavings Jake.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Handplane score!

Today I went over to raid my dad's shop, which he is in the process of cleaning out. I came home with a neat little try square and these two planes. A #5c and a 9 1/2 block. I've been wanting a decent block plane. I was hoping for a low angle, but I'll take what I can get! 
Judging from the conversation above, I'd say the #5 is a type 17, with the plastic adjuster knob. I can't wait to get these cleaned up and sharpened. I'm ordering some evaporust tonight!




























A couple family shots just for fun…


----------



## Slyy

Nice score Wolf! Digging the try square as well!!


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I'm pretty excited. I've been feeling somewhat discouraged in my woodworking endeavors lately, but I think these will help. 
Some try square action…


----------



## WayneC

Looks like you are good to go Wolf. Looking forward to some action shots.


----------



## WhoMe

Just received a set of short rods for my 45. They ere in great shape. now on to a slitter + associated depth stop and maybe thumb screw/washer, long depth stop slide and cam. Then I think the #45 may be complete.

And on that note, I'm thinking $20 is too much for a slitter.. Just the slitter and nothing else. Anyone agree?
And I have seen 2 cams go for around $30 each. That seems high too. What do folks think?

Nice score there Wolf, really like the square.

Also, can anyone compare the #6 low knob to a #7 low knob (Type 11 era) and let me know if they are the same dimensions. If and when I get back into the shop to continue the hand plane restores, I need to find a #6 low knob. The plane I got had a high knob. Anyone want to trade? The high knob I have has been stripped of finish and has been lightly sanded. No cracks.


----------



## WhoMe

Oh, forgot, another thing. I have been asked to put together a sharpening overview/class that includes scary-sharp, stones, worksharp and tormek.

I want to practice and learn on a couple of these methods before (haven't worked with the WS yet) doing the class. BUT, I don't want to use my current set of blades from my planes until I feel I am good enough to use them as final tests or demos.

I was thinking on getting a couple cheapie buck brothers blades to hone my skills so-to-speak before using better blades. Anyone see any negatives to this plan? The class will be more on the options and methods and not on using good steel blades…


----------



## WayneC

I've resisted the $30 cams as well Mike.

The low knobs are the same on the #6 and #7. I believe you can exchange with #5-#8 totes or knobs without issue.

Cheap blades are probably better. Faster to sharpen and not eating metal on more expensive blades.


----------



## john2005

So, for those of you who are planning to get all carried away and try to drive the pivot pin out of your #12 scraper. LEAVE IT THE CRAP ALONE!!!!










I still feel sick to my stomach. This is after the evapo bath and 2 days of soaking in penetrating oil just for good measure. First two light taps, it seemed like it was gonna go. Started moving out the other side. Third tap. CRACK! Stupid!


----------



## john2005

So I guess if you are lookin for parts…

Such an idiot


----------



## WhoMe

Oooo, that is a real bummer john. Always hate to see that. 
Luckily, that has not happened to me…. YET….

Yea, Wayne. I just cannot see spending that kind of money on one. Same with a $20 slitter. BUT, I keep looking for that deal. 
What is sad is every 45 came with them but it seems like most are missing them now.

Thanks on the knob info. that helps


----------



## Iguana

Woodie drive by:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Oh, very nice!


----------



## DonBroussard

@wolfdaddy-Nice vintage tools with a personal connection. The squares are VERY cool!

@john2005-Ouch is right! I feel your pain from afar. That's gonna leave a mark . . .


----------



## JayT

Dang, John, that sucks! Could this make you feel better?

Sweet infill inspired woodie, Mark!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

John- that really stinks. Man the cast iron on old planes is brittle. Reminds of this video I recently saw:

Smashing Planes.

That sure is a handsome woody Mark;-)


----------



## JayT

Doh! I read the other thread and totally forgot that was the plane Mark received from GMatheson in the swap. Still a beautiful plane and a nice save, Mark.


----------



## john2005

Thanks for the link Jay. As a last ditch effort was cruising the "bay" last night, long after the wife told me to go to bed. Found one about like that, totally stripped base for 23 shipped. Buy it now option. I bought it then! I should have er back together soon but the lessons we learn from stupid…...boy I tell ya.


----------



## chrisstef

John - that hurts man. I was gonna refer that #12 body n the bay to ya, but the boys were all over it.

I think we need a "Wall of … Doh". There's no shame in trying to do what ya did, just one of them Doh moments that happens to all of us.


----------



## summerfi

John - glad you were able to quickly find a replacement. I think we've all had those moment of pain and regret.

Well here are two more planes that I'd like to learn about. A Stanley No. 20 compass plane and a Stanley No. 78 duplex rabbet (I believe). Ordinarily these would be parts planes due to the damage, but since I inherited them, they will stay with me. I could, I suppose, replace the broken parts, but in this case that would be the major part of each plane (i.e. the body).

The No. 20 works well mechanically but is missing the iron. I understand the iron from a few other Stanley models would fit this. I should look for one.

The braze on the No. 78 is solid and the body seems to be straight, so I think this could be a user, just not a very pretty one. Note that someone made walnut grips for the handle. Not sure, but that may have been my grandfather since he owned this plane at one time.

Here are some questions.
Do these planes have types like the ones we discussed yesterday? How would one determine their age?
I've waxed these planes, but would you do anything else with the rust on them? If so, what? Maybe they're not worth a whole lot of effort, I don't know. Any other comments or observations about these planes? Thanks guys.


----------



## JayT

Bob, I think your duplex plane is a Sargent #79, and it's even got the fence and depth stop. They are the only ones I know of that put that horn on the front and it doesn't have any of the markings where a Stanley would. Kinda cool that someone added the wooden grips. If the braze is solid and the body straight, there is no reason not to use it. If it's a Sargent, then DonW would be the guy to type it.

Rust depends on how aggressive you want to be. Evaporust or electrolysis will get rid of it, but you would also lose any patina. Scotchbrite pads and some light oil or WD40 is what I would do. Takes some elbow grease and time, but you can stop the rust and leave as much patina as you want.


----------



## TerryDowning

Bob, I can;t speak for the 20.

On the duplex fillister, if the braze is holding it can be used IMHO. General cleaning of the rust blooms and of course sharpening of the blade is all that is required. Many users do not like the duplex fillister, it can be tricky to adjust and use and does require some practice especially if not equipped with the depth adjustment lever. I cursed my Craftsman (Sargent 79) regularly and eventually retired it in favor of a Millers Falls 85 which I really like. (It would have cost me more to get parts to complete mine than buying a different model as I did not have the fence or depth stop on mine.) Yours appears to be complete and I believe is actually a Sargent 79 as well. The horn on the front is the dead give away. I don't think Stanley ever had those.

Major makes of the Duplex Fillister include the Stanley 78, Sargent 79, and Millers Falls 85. Lots of clones from Wards and Craftsman from the manufacturers above.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Jay. I think I knew at one time that the duplex wasn't a Stanley, but I'd forgotten it. The stippling marks on the side are different than a Stanley. The iron is stamped Stanley though, so not original to the plane.

Thanks Terry!


----------



## donwilwol

Bob, the Sargent 79 was probably made for craftsman. You've got the depth stop and fence which is the hard part. The body without all the accessories can probably be found for less than $20. You'll loose the cool handles though.
it'll need to be a Sargent or craftsman ( make sure its a Sargent made craftsman ) because the Stanley will have different threads.

I'm pretty sure it's a #3 iron for the #20, but I can check when I get home. Send me a reminder PM on Friday.

What else did I miss ? I saw Marks nice save on the HA smoother. Nice!


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Don. Were most of the 79's made for Craftsman or is there something on the plane that tells you it's a Craftsman version?


----------



## CampD

A little 80 action today, taking the rough of a rustic reclaimed panel.


----------



## donwilwol

Bob, There is very little documented about what was made for other resellers. Some of the earlier Sargent were not even marked Sargent. I Think the 79s were though. After that I believe the biggest reseller was craftsman.

I've been trying to find out when they started making Fulton, (also Sears sold Sargent brand) but not having much luck.


----------



## TerryDowning

The only clues on my Craftsman Duplex fillister are the horn at the front indicating Sargent 79 and the Craftsman logo on the blade. Only other marking is "MADE IN USA" inside the body. That and the threads for the fence are all non-standard.

My MF 85 uses 1/4×20 for the fence threads which is very handy if I ever need a longer fence rod.


----------



## summerfi

My plane isn't marked Sargent anywhere, so maybe that means it's early or a Craftsman version. It's only marking is Made In USA on the body. The iron, as I said, is marked Stanley, so an obvious replacement.


----------



## donwilwol

Bob, the stipple pattern came about in 1948, The horn is an indication of a later model as well. My guess is yours is a Sargent made knock off.


----------



## donwilwol

Doug, your picture lacks shavings.


----------



## Tim457

Sears started the Crafstman brand in 1927. This post on old tools archive says they used Fulton from 1905 to 1950:
http://swingleydev.com/archive/get.php?message_id=171119&submit_thread=1


----------



## donwilwol

thanks Tim. I looked in both Ptampia's. I'll need to dig into the books a little deeper. I just bought what I know is a Sargent made plane pre- 1910. Its got a fulton iron in it. Maybe its original? That's the info I have been digging for.


----------



## donwilwol

Here's your replacement part Bob.


----------



## chrisstef

Someone tell this guy what 5 fingers say to his face.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/tls/4338157503.html


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh man….that looks awful.


----------



## CL810

A perversion. Karma is gonna pay them a visit.


----------



## summerfi

Don - Thanks for finding that. I'm gonna stick with my brazed model because of the wood grips and my grandfather's initials on it. I don't expect to use it much (though I think it could be used), but will just admire it from time to time.


----------



## Slyy

The chrome would go well with your new grill Stef, I'd say pick it up!









Also having problems with my MF 18c. The screw for the adjustment knob is very loose and the threads are buggard on the backside. So it comes loose when I adjust the plane iron further into the cut. 









I've only had this one for a month and haven't had the chance to play with it much after fixing her up, so also noticed that the frog adjustment screw is stuck. The frog Is set pretty back so I have to crank way back on the adjustment knob/screw almost to the point of unscrewing it to get the iron to bite. Gonna give it the 'ol Dubya D forty first but if that doesn't work any ideas that don't involve heating and ruining the japaning?


----------



## donwilwol

Bob, if you roll through this series Smitty has some good idea's on using the #78.

I'd keep the brazed piece as well. History is history!

Jake, take the frog off, fold a piece of aluminum over the bolt, lock it in a vice and tighten it. You only get short turns, but it works. For the frog adjustment screw, use something better than wd-40. PB-Blaster maybe. Next you could try a soldering iron if you have one. Heat the iron and then heat the screw. I think you'd save the japanning that way.


----------



## Ripthorn

I love how that CL seller puts up this whole spiel about how it's not for the amateur, just so he can justify his insane asking price. And yep, they are hard to find if you only look on CL…


----------



## JayT

Jake, I had an adjustment knob stud that was screwed up. What I did was take the knob off another plane to form a double nut and removed the stud that way. Then used a thread repair file to clean up the stud and reinstalled with the two knobs again.


----------



## CampD

Don, no shavings with this project (although look at the floor). It was more like dust, just taking the rough stuff off of 150 yo 2×8 floor joists, ya know when they were 2" x 4". Still wanted to leave the look of old, this is really all I got the #80 for. I will be posting the final project soon.


----------



## dbray45

Chris - obviously the guy on CL cannot handle that plane - total waste of nickel chrome and money, original color scheme looked better.


----------



## chrisstef

That area of the state is affectionately known as "the gold coast". Bunch of NYC money that live in the suburbs. The same sellers got the same diatribe in regard to a Record combination plane he has listed for $550. He butchered that thing. I think im gonna email him and ask for shaving shots. Yea, ima troll this dude. This is gonna be good.


----------



## chrisstef

That #7 plane you have for sale, has the iron been sharpened and will it take a shaving? Im a serious craftsman who is in dire need of a smoothing plane. Ive been using a #40 for my smoothing and its not working as good as I would have hoped. I see that it has the keyhole design on the chipbreaker leading me to believe that it is a type 12 or earlier plane and it must have the V logo correct? Probably in the area of 1918-1927 correct?

Lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^LOL….hilarious.


----------



## chrisstef

People like really get my goat. Butcher a plane, claim its made of unicorn hooves, and market it to the uppity gold coaster with more money than brains. This guy is a poser, a snake oil salesman, and a disgrace to woodworkers. He should be ashamed. Rant complete.

Here's the other listing for a good giggle.
http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/tls/4335493970.html

Elite status required to simply hold this plane.


----------



## JayT

Stef, you also need to ask who his supplier is, cuz we all need some of what he is smokin'.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Wow - that guy's an elite professional douchebag.

Question on planes - how common is the fore/aft adjustment screw for the frog? Is it as useful as I think it would be? I was thinking about picking up a Sargent 409, but I'm wondering if something with an adjustment screw might be convenient for a noob like me to dial in.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

William- it is just a convenience thing. The bedrock setup is even nicer because you don't have to remove the iron. That said, how much does a guy really move the frog once the plane is set up? I know I rarely do.


----------



## JayT

How common? Very. All the Stanley Bedrocks, Baileys Type 10 and later plus a bunch of other manufacturers. I don't know when the other makers started adding them, but most quality planes eventually had them (and some not-so-quality planes).

Useful? Somewhat, but limited. Once a frog is set, you really shouldn't need to move it again-I certainly never have. The only time I've found it handy is for making tiny adjustments to get the frog set, especially on a smoothing plane. I've also set up quite a few planes without the adjustment screw and it just takes a bit more time and care to make sure the frog doesn't move as you tighten it down. But again, it's a one time adjustment so the extra minute or two is nothing.

Another thing I've come to realize is that a super tight mouth is overrated for a vast majority of plane work. A reasonably tight mouth on a smoother is fine if the iron is truly sharp and the chip breaker set correctly. That makes the precision of the adjustment screw even less necessary.

If the 409 is in good shape and a good price, I would see no reason to not purchase it just because there is not an adjustment screw.


----------



## donwilwol

If you're a one plane to do it all, constantly changing, then the frog adjuster is a nice to have. I'm with Red though, once I get a plane where I like it, it doesn't move.

The 409 would work just fine in my book.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Excellent - thanks for the thoughts, guys.


----------



## terryR

Adjustable frog is OK…

Adjustable MOUTH is where it's at, IMO. Give me that LN 62, and a Stanley 65…


----------



## summerfi

Here's my plane-of-the-day for today. A Stanley No. 45. I don't believe the thumb screw on the depth stop is original, but otherwise I don't see any obviously out of place pieces. There are several extra pieces in the box, most of which probably don't even go with this plane. Any observations or comments on this one? I should make a replacement for the missing box lid.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh god … my sides …. they hurt …. I got a reply from the seller. Im not gonna mess with him anymore lol. Guy's got a sales pitch though damn. Billy Mays reincarnated.

This is the real thing, everything is as advertised-it's the original thing which can not ever be remade.
I'm the meticulous craftsman and I did a very extensive work on them.
A real craftman spares no means to get the best in tools.
Come and check it. It's quality steel when people took pride in quality and quality making, when European craftmanship was strong in America. 
It's a crime to sell it and I only do it because I'm forced to.
I'm losing by selling these.
I'll never be able to get this original, not in this shape!
It's sharpened and it can take a shaving.
Check its brother, the #8 also, an even more unique occasion.
Price is last, no bargaining, I'll not even begin talking about it! Take it or leave it.
I better keep them if price not met.
I'm not sure of the issue years, or other details, I sipmly don't hav etime to research this right now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

the original thing -

No, it's not.

it's quality steel -

No, it's cast iron.

never be able to get this original -

I know, because you nickel-coated the damn thing.

an even more unique occasion - 

Huh?

A real craftman spares no means to get the best… I'm the meticulous craftsman… [but] I'm not sure of the issue years, or other details…

'Nuff said.


----------



## Pezking7p

Almost sounds like a scam. I mean, I know the prices ARE a scam, but I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't even have a plane. I think he really wants kidneys. The high prices are to ensure his victims are dumb and have good insurance.


----------



## summerfi

Stef - I bet this guy speaks with a foreign accent and makes his living buying and selling stuff. He's probably never used a plane in his life. I see the same thing occasionally with the saws on ebay.


----------



## chrisstef

Wow Bob, I bet you've got a Sasquatch pelt hidden away too don't ya? I know little about the 45's but that one looks darn impressive. I do believe that those spare parts are original to the plane. Slitter, 2 long rods, shoe plate …. LJ Mosquito has blogged on the 45 here

Yea guys he's smoke and mirrors for sure. I made sure to use a special email account that I use for stuff like CL. Whomever he is and wherever he's from, his hustle is weak.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That japanned fence looks like a #78-ish piece to me, and that short rod may go with it?

Nice plane, Bob. Yes to a replacement lid, too.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Oh my. Wow. I'm evil enough that I'd think about writing back and offering more than the asking price and justify it with mellifluous praise of his craftsmanship. I have a feeling that going way over the top still wouldn't trip any red flags, though, and that would be just sad, rather than funny.


----------



## ShaneA

Stef, if you are going to pass on those planes, is it OK if I step in and offer cash above the asking price to make sure I procure this once in a lifetime deal? Too good to pass up…


----------



## Ripthorn

Write the guy back and say that as soon as the money comes through from the Nigerian prince, you will take everything he has. Work in as many scams as you can.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Shane, you have my permission. I really appreciate you asking as to not step on my toes. Very dude like.

Rip - that's funny. We'll see how my day goes and if im feeling feisty ill come up with something along those lines.

I could probably string this guy along for a little while longer but I just wanted to make sure that he wasn't really one of "us" woodworkers. Don't want guys like that giving us a bad name ya know. If he didn't pick up on using a scrub and jointer as smoother he's a salesman.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'd just write him back and ask if his mother had any kids… that lived.


----------



## 33706

I've pondered the possibility of nickel plating a plane body, specifically a badly brazed Record # 05. I was able to get those welds perfectly flat with a stationary belt-sander, and the plane is now a great user, albeit the telltale brass fillet lines showing. I thought a nickel electroplate would make this plane look right again, of course following up with a original blue painted insides.

Wonder if that #8 was plated to hide crack repairs?? Gotta stay one step ahead of those guys, y'know…


----------



## dbray45

My head hurts!


----------



## john2005

^same here


----------



## Slyy

Stef after your email to that joker and his utter senseless (non-native speaking) "meticulous craftsmanship" diatribe, this epic thread just got a bit more epic!!!


----------



## CampD

Stef that's a classic! 
Meticulous craftsmanship. ....bull!


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, that dude is nucking futs!


----------



## TerryDowning

From the craigslister reply
It's a crime to sell it

Probably the only true statement he has.

Highway Robbery!!


----------



## CL810

Fun stuff


----------



## racerglen

Oh Clayton !
Very nice !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Curse you, Mr. Leach.


----------



## theoldfart

Atta boy Smitty, I knew you couldn't resist !


----------



## chrisstef

Thats pullin the trigger Smitty. Whoa.


----------



## JayT

If that is a curse, Smitty, may I then be cursed a thousand times over!


----------



## bandit571

Test









of a Four Square Junior Jack SW plane. Trying to get a lid done.









IF I can figure out which way this grain goes. Even had a regular jack plane working on it









Also have a small chisel to sharpen up









Just a 7/8" wide PEXCO corner chisel….


----------



## Airframer

A handplane of my dreams arrived today..










It's a little odd.. SW stamped on both sides of the blade?



















7 1/2" Later production model










Just needs a quick honing and it will be making shavings


----------



## donwilwol

Yo Smitty. Nice acquisition.


----------



## theoldfart

At least bandit has action shots, those still life pics are getting boring. Yawn snort!
Ice storm here kicked out power for a few minutes, cable is out so just iPhone . Guess I'll go use some hand tools maybe sharpen a corner chisel. :0)


----------



## Airframer

Yeah… but now I have a SW No 2 to collect the dust in my shop with


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Nice scores, gentlemen! 
Smitty, I saw that 51/52 and hoped someone here would snag them. That was a heck of a deal!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Very nice Eric. She's purdy. From Leach too?


----------



## Airframer

No, not from Leach just eBay. In fact.. I have no idea what this Leach list is or how one finds it tbh..


----------



## JayT

Eric, Patrick Leach is the guy behind supertool.com and the Blood and Gore site that is the encyclopedia of Stanley planes. He puts out a monthly list of droolworthy old tools for sale via email. You can go to the supertool website to get information how to get on the mailing list. Just click on the Old Tools link at the bottom of the home page. It's worth it!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Uhm, that is an action shot…


----------



## john2005

Don't bite Eric. It's just another way to lose, I mean spend every nickel you have. Unlike fleabay, he doesn't have much by way of crap. He doesn't have a nickle plated 7c either, but nobody's perfect….well not everybody anyway.


----------



## Slyy

Smitty's about the biggest damn c0ck tease in this thread!!! Taking us all out by pulling the trigger on his shooter! Leach's list is full of ultimate drool worthy tools indeed. He'd have a nickel coated plane on there in a second (if they weren't so rare and hard to find) especially given the fact he is a meticulous craftsman …... If only.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I just needed the shoot, couldn't let it go. It's not perfect , but neither am I.


----------



## Slyy

Can't blame ya one iota Smitty!


----------



## planepassion

Smitty, I hope, you'll post more porn, I mean, pics of the shooter for us.


----------



## j1212t

I would ask the dude if he can gold flake the plane, 'cause I am a Nigerian prince with meticulous craftmanship skill and I only work with gold plated tools.
If only I was in the US, I'd be all over meticulous craftmanship.

And Smitty - thanks for the pics, way to start off my day - drooling and cursing.


----------



## WhoMe

Action shot… I bet Smitty sprinkled those shavings like fairy dust over that plane to make it look like it was being used….. 
Nice acquisition Smitty….

And speaking of a #51. This one is up on ebay. 2D 18H left and it is at $191. It looks to be in pretty good shape. A late one by the looks of the lever cap and the blade logo.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I stand corrected. :0)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And the reproduction box built for the pair from dimensions provided by sikrap, a very helpful LJ. Fits like a glove, just a couple more pieces to add inside.


----------



## planepassion

Smitty, so if that's a reproduction box…where did the Stanley sticker come from? Did you Photoshop it, print it out, then age it with some smudges and dirt? You're joking right? That's the original box it came in?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The box is made from 115-year-old deal from the attic of my house. I made the label in PowerPoint, smeared the back with TBII and glued it to the box before adding smudges and other stuff to the newly-cut end grain and label.

Patterned after this one.

I need a place to put it, after all. No attempt will EVER by made to pass it off as genuine.


----------



## chrisstef

Meticulous craftsmanship Smitty.


----------



## CampD

Sweet! and excellent idea.


----------



## mochoa

Great score Smitty! Congrats on the acquisition and kudos on the authentic looking box.


----------



## jordanp

Nice Plane there Smitty..

Summerfi its about time you joined us over here..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Clayton, was that a Veritas LA Smoother? Are you liking LA better than standard for everyday use yet, or is it still just end grain that it's pulled for?

Eric, sweet #2, love that double-stamped iron. The sole is a later model by length, maybe, but that isn't that iron's logo an earlier example of the SW styling? I think the double stamp ruins functionality, though. Better send it to me for proper disposal, before any projects get hurt.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty, awesome box. If you wanted the white to be less white you could teabag it (don't let me down, Stef). Or since it's already and place, I've even added heat from a plumbers torch from a distance which will darken the paper.


----------



## 33706

Amazing craftsmanship, Smitty!!


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty… No comment.

I lost out on a #51 by being the 2nd highest bidder, in the last minute or so. Oh well, eventually….


----------



## donwilwol

Oh well, eventually….

Me to Mos!

Nice repro Smitty.


----------



## summerfi

Smitty, that box is amazing. Nice job of aging.

Jordan, better late than never.

OK, so now I'm getting down to my little guys, nearing the end of my metal planes (still have 3 left plus some wooden ones). I actually use these block planes, though I'm ignorant when it comes to knowledge about them. I believe they are 9 1/2's? One is obviously older than the other, so do these have types? You'll notice the upper lever on the older one is missing and has been replaced by a screw. It seems to work fine this way. Is this something I should try to replace, and if I did would I need to replace the entire piece the lever fits in? It appears the original lever was riveted in and the hole has been enlarged for the screw. As block planes go, are these good ones? They seem to be among the most common.


----------



## CL810

Yep, Smitty, LA LV it is. I prefer using it but sometimes I get tearout that I don't get with my 604.


----------



## donwilwol

I think they are #60 1/2s Bob. The 60 1/2 is a little more desirable than the 9 1/2. Its a low angle. I don't think the red one is a Stanley, although could be made by Stanley.

The lever can be replaced if the hole hasn't been enlarged for the screw, if you have a donor. The cap itself should be easy enough to find, although places like ebay it would probably cost as much as the whole plane. If the screw works, I'd just use it.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Don, 60 1/2's they are. The iron on the maroon plane is stamped Stanley Made in USA, so I'm wondering if maybe the cap hasn't been replaced on this plane. Is the cap what makes you think it isn't a Stanley? Did Stanley ever use maroon paint on any of their plane parts? I'll have to do further research.


----------



## bandit571

test









of a CORDOVAN Stanley 9-1/2

Yep, Stanley did paint things a "maroon" colour, just before they went to make things overseas..


----------



## bandit571

The one beside it is a Stanley-made-for -Great Neck 9-1/2. Inside areas on the Cordovan are painted as well.


----------



## summerfi

Just did a little reading, and Stanley did paint their planes maroon in the 70's and maybe part of the 60's. Inside of the body was painted maroon as well, so I think my plane, with black body, does have a later replacement cap.


----------



## jordanp

Was fixing to rehab this little guy.. anyone know what model this is?


----------



## jordanp

Phone on crack double post


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like an 18 or 19 to me Jordan. I think the 19 was a touch longer than the 18.


----------



## bandit571

Better hide that #18 from Don…....


----------



## planepassion

Looks like you're missing the lateral adjustment hardware jordanp. Perhaps you can get it to work using your fingers to adjust the lateral setting…


----------



## donwilwol

#18 if it 6" #19 if its 7" Jordan.

Bob, it was actually the knurling on the adjuster knob that made me wonder if its a Stanley. I'd agree with the cap not being original. I don't believe they ever put a maroon cap on a black plane. I could be wrong.


----------



## jordanp

I will have to take a closer look when i get home.. Picked it up or $10 seemed like a win/win situation


----------



## donwilwol

Its a "you suck" if its a #18 and a "YOU REALLY SUCK" if its a #19.

Although Brad is correct, you're missing the lat adjuster.


----------



## jordanp

You want it Don?

I need a decent user Jointer plane… maybe a trade of some type.
I will get the measurements when i get home.


----------



## jordanp

It comes in at just under 7" so I guess it's a #19?


----------



## Airframer

Smitty - You are right.. I should give it to your for proper disposal. But a task that important must be over seen in person just to be sure it is completed. Send me some airfare so I can come by and see it happen.. and by come by I mean stay the night in that lovely shop of yours.. and by stay the night I mean move in..


----------



## planepassion

When you guys restore your plane totes/knobs, do you ever finish them with shellac? I know that many of you don't like polyurethane, but I wondered if shellac had a different feel to you.


----------



## Slyy

Brad - I prefer the restores more or less "ah naturale", I usually just finish them with natural danish oil (a few coats) and some satin buffed paste wax.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Same here. I've tried shellac. The quick dry time is nice. Little too glossy for me though.


----------



## ShaneA

On rosewood, wax alone gives a nice finish w/o obscuring the grain.


----------



## Airframer

I read in an old early 20th century woodworking book (on chestofbooks.com awesome site btw…) that "A natural mallet handle will cause fewer blisters then a finished handle" so I have just kinda kept to that. Usually just a simple oil and wax finish. No blisters to report yet lol.


----------



## bandit571

Must have it BAD!

Figured up the LAST plane( that wasn't new) was a Millers falls made for Dunlap smoother. And THAT was back in NOVEMBER! The New Plane was back at Christmas Time. Getting close to THREE MONTHS since I even bought that one, and over four since the last vintage plane came in the doorway.

Do I need help?


> ?


Is there a withdrawal cure available…...


----------



## DanKrager

No cure, Bandit. You're gonna die!
DanK


----------



## Slyy

Terminal for sure….

At least you've got a good support group to help you carry the burden to the end.


----------



## WhoMe

Brad, I use shellac on my plane restores for the wood parts. I actually like the glossy look, although the BLO treatment looks nice too. I dunno, I figure that they seem to have come glossy from the factory, why not keep them that way.
I usually put 2 coats on, sand smooth and then a final coat. So far so good in a drawer used as a plane till where things get banged up. A couple of minor nicks here and there but I don't expect them to look perfect forever.


----------



## john2005

Smitty, YOU SUCK!

That is all


----------



## widdle

Hey , soo whats galoot index on a powerpoint sticker post teabag ?


----------



## john2005

So here is the out-come on the #12 pivot pin removal. I soaked it for a couple more days. Then I pinched the pin in the vise and wiggled the blade holder back and forth, like you would adjusting it. It moves with ease, pin stay stationary. So I start to tap. 16oz ball peen. Light taps. It moves a little, but stops. So try going back. Again moves a little, stops. Increase force, and I can see the end start to mushroom ever so slightly. So then we go to the vise, socket on one end, vise on the other. Using it like a press. Nothing doing. Reinspect to make sure I am not missing anything. Seems pretty straight forward. So I put some heat to the cast. The idea here is the cast expands before the pin does, giving the pin a chance to get out. Get er nice and hot, give a few whacks, this time like I mean it (I sure hope that one I ordered is good). Nothing. Now I have, in some cases heated an exhaust manifold or something till it glows and you can turn out a fairly rusted bolt. So I put the heat back to it. I don't get to even dull red when POP! I can now only see half the pin. The rest is….I don't know. I spent a long time looking for it and never found it. I never heard it land. Furthermore I spent the next two hours in the shop making sure it didn't catch fire. 
Bottom line, I have no idea how that friggen pin comes out. It is staked to the body of the scraper and pivots on that pin. It has to be a pin that is pushed in at some point in the production process. In theory you should be able to reverse that process, right? It don't work that way.

Where I started










The missing pin










Defeat










I apologize gore the crappy pics. All my money has gone to support my tool habit.


----------



## bobasaurus

Brad, I've finished rosewood totes/knobs with amber shellac followed by renaissance wax and they look great and feel nice.


----------



## Airframer

Smitty you enabler you!

I was reading through your blog and saw you using a No 95. Curiosity peaked I went looking and now this is on it's way to my house..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, that looks like a great addition to the arsenal. It is a cool tool for sure, you'll love it.
.
.
.
.
You're welcome.


----------



## planepassion

Thank you gents. Whome you make a good argument to shellac the tote. The matching knob is glossy, so having a glossy tote will fit in.


----------



## johnstoneb

This is a Stanley 78 I picked up a while ago it needed a fence and depth stop, got those. 
This is what it does now.








A little cross grain action You have to stop and clear the throat fairly often the cross grain just won't self clean.








A 3/8×1/2 rabbet








Shavings from that rabbet


----------



## jordanp

Just ordered a new iron for my wards #78.. The currently blade I have for it is pretty mangled and I don't have a bench grinder..

Time to rehab the rest of it while I'm waiting on the blade..


----------



## summerfi

OK, down to my littlest guys now. The 103 is a good little block plane that I've used a lot. I think it was the first plane I ever owned. The other two I don't consider serious planes but thought I may as well show them. My dad bought those two for making musical instruments, but I don't think he found them very useful and didn't use them much. The larger one is an x-acto and the little brass one is a luthier's plane, but gouges are really more practical for that work.


----------



## Tim457

Bruce, nice save on that 78, nice pile of shavings, and nice tail board and rabbit there. What are you making?


----------



## Slyy

Bruce those are some great rusty picks you have sitting there, hope thy all turned out as well as that duplex plane!

Bob those are nice looking little block planes, so cool for you to have these direct connections to your past! Thanks for sharing all those with us, anxious to we what you do with that brazed plane!


----------



## johnstoneb

I'm building a tool cabinet. I'm tired of having to go upstairs all the time for hand tools. When I'm finished they will be on the wall next to the bench.

The sliding T's and spokeshave came out really well. The rules cleaned up but are still hard to read in some areas.
The square is square and can be used as such but the numbers and graduations just had too much pitting to be able to read.


----------



## john2005

And just like that we are back in business.










They even cleaned it up and put a thin coat of paint on the old girl. I might just leave that alone


----------



## jordanp

Here a video of that #19 I sent over to DonW if anyone else wanted a peek..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

John, I thought I'd been paying attention to your #12 saga, but the last post has me thrown. You re-discovered the missing pin and had the body of the plane repaired, or ? Who is 'they' ? 
.
.
It's lovely, when's the final pic w/ Handle and obligatory Shavings?


----------



## Slyy

John glad to see that No 12 coming back together. Did I hear ya say somewhere you were gonna blog on the journey?


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, John bought a new base, "they" would be the seller. More over on the restoration before and after thread. Some good info on how they go together if you ever think you'd want to take one apart.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, another serial thread to get back to… Thanks Don.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## donwilwol

eeewwww ahhhhhh ewwwww ahhhhhhh


----------



## Slyy

Surprised Smitty doesn't get another one and make some dangly earrings out of them!! Though if I had that sweet thing on my workbench I'd sure be dropping actions shots of it everywhere I could!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's a tough to get a decent picture of the combo in action.

You read about these tools, look at pictures and stare at the websites but it never prepares you for when it's actually sitting in front of you. The #51 was incredible when I first saw it, but the #52 was a real shock. The thing is massive, almost puts Heft and Hubris to shame. Almost.


----------



## john2005

Yeah, Smitty, what Don said. I had posted on both treads in the beginning looking for help. I think all I did was confuse. I did get a new base off the bay, 23 clams, shipped. 
As for the shavings and blog, probably not soon. I have 4 planes (the12, a franken 5 that will be the new user, a t9 #4 to be set with a back bevel and a 40 scrub. Oh yeah and the really rough t8 8c that has been on the back burner for awhile now. Pretty sure that one was stored on a fish tank.). torn down for resto and a bench build in process. No tellin when any of that will happen. Basically if i have an hour or less it goes to the planes, longer then an hour goes to the bench.

I can say the bench is teaching me a lot about tear out. I am using birch and man alive does it want to tear. At first I thought I was dull, but after a good honing and hitting the walnut, still the same. Lesson here is make all your grain flow the same direction when you glue up your top. Woulda been an easy fix then. Ah well, we'll figure it out.


----------



## john2005

Oh yeah, and I have some serious 51/52 envy goin on too….like basically everyone else on the thread. Keep the pics coming so we can live vicariously through you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lesson here is make all your grain flow the same direction when you glue up your top.

See, that's why building your own bench is such good practice. That's a good lesson for any panel glue ups from now on as well. Of course some boards just laugh at you as their grain switches direction several times.


----------



## jordanp

*jake* I'm with you on dropping photos of the 52.. If I had one I would get a professional photographer to do a session and pass out signed action shots of her in person at random.


----------



## planepassion

Smitty, your composition of the picture of your #52 is superb. I've gone my whole life not believing in love at first site…until now. I believe it was William Shakespeare who said it best when he wrote, "#52, #52, where for art thou #52?" Stanlio and Baliette, Act III, Scene 1.


----------



## jordanp

You crack me up Brad..

I built a little scrap wood saw bench with my son today and I drilled some dog holes in it. My son saw the holes and immediately ran over and grabbed a bench dog and dropped it in.. so I gave him a piece of wood and a Stanley 220 and let him go to town.. at 3 years old he actually managed to smooth out 75% of two sides. Color me impressed. -proud poppa


----------



## DanKrager

Awesome you guys with kids. Cherish those mundane but special moments. If I have one regret it's that I didn't cherish my kids enough when they were tiny. It gets better as they grow up if you continue to be good friends, and we all should work on that.
DanK


----------



## summerfi

That's excellent Jordan. Gotta be careful what we do and say around these little guys, cause they are paying more attention than we think. Heck, by age 10 he may be building saws or something.


----------



## WayneC

There is a BIN LN-62 on the bay if anyone is looking for one at a discount.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321332515547?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Airframer

Wayne - I was already eyeing that but was hesitating pulling the trigger.. thanks for the push ;-)


----------



## Slyy

Jordan that's a great helper to got there! Time as he gets older I hope he cherishes dearly!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Someone pulled the trigger. And that was a VERY NICE deal on a LN 162 for sure.


----------



## Pezking7p

Is it bad that my first thought is "I wonder how long it will be before he can handle a sander so I don't have to?"

What do you guys out on your tools to keep them from rusting? My shop is in an outdoor way and I noticed some rust where my lever cap touches the chip breaker.


----------



## Airframer

Someone pulled the trigger. And that was a VERY NICE deal on a LN 162 for sure.
.
.
.
:-D


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, congrats Eric! That is very close to being a You Suck.


----------



## john2005

Nice score if that was you Eric! Looks like its already in Seattle too.

Love the licks Jordan, I always enjoy the time my son (2yrs old) spends with me in the shop, cause hopefully one day all this would just be natural to him. Good stuff there.


----------



## Airframer

Yeah, it was cheaper or similar in price to any Stanley 62 I have seen so I figured I should snag it while I was able.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Eric goin' nuts with that tax return;-) Your gonna love that 62 bud.

I saw that no 51 Mike referenced the other day sold $560. I gotta say, in light of the way some of our vintage plane cracking and biting the dust, I can't imagine dropping that for vintage. That's something I take into account anymore. Vintage has it's allure, but at least with a "modern day" plane the parts or still made. Let alone the maker would stand behind most issues.


----------



## Airframer

Well Red.. I just HAD to know first hand what you have been blabbing about for the last year! ;-)


----------



## WhoMe

Red, I haven't checked it lately, but $560 is a little shy of what I was thinking the final would go for and even at that, it is probably is a good price. 
Still, that is a lot of money for a plane. That could buy several others that would be more useful if one did not have that many. 
It did look like it would clean up well. And I agree, I think even at that price I would buy LV or LN first. I wonder if either of them will make the other part (#52?) to match….


----------



## Mosquito

I need Dan back :-( I picked up a Keen Kutter KK 4-1/2, and a KK 5-1/2. Both have black lever caps, and I don't think that was original. I know Dan's got a bunch of the KK series Keen Kutter…


----------



## WillliamMSP

"I wonder if either of them will make the other part (#52?) to match…"

I like some of the homebrew chute boards with adjustable fence that I've seen on the interwebs. Doesn't look too terribly difficult to build, though maybe not as convenient to dial in.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

$560 is above the median for a #51, so a good day for the seller.

I've read text that LN would be making a companion #52, but like everything in their product pipeline the schedule is 'tbd.'


----------



## terryR

Eric, congrats! That is the best plane I've ever used in my 1.5 years experienxe! LOL.

And, for under $200, you suck!










+1 to the 51/52 envy…must resist…


----------



## summerfi

I don't see too many wooden planes on this thread. I was hesitant to post mine, but after Don's nice blog on a wooden plane restore yesterday, I figured why not. I like looking at these, so maybe others will too. You've probably seen a million of these before though, but here goes.

These first two are marked Ohio Tool Co. The left one is a beading plane of some sort and is marked 37 and 1/8. Right one looks like the tongue part of a tongue & groove set. It is marked 75 and 1.










Top one in this pic is by Auburn Tool Co. and is marked No. 109 and 5/16. It also appears to be a type of beading plane. The bottom one is a little more interesting because it is not marked and is not made of beech. I'm not sure of the wood type, possibly hickory. Maybe this is an older or a user made plane?










This one is from Sandusky Tool Co. and is marked 60 and 1/4. It is a little different due to having two irons and a brass depth stop.










And finally this one marked L. DeForest, Birmingham, and the iron is marked Providence Tool Co. This plane has seen some abuse as evidenced by the broken handle and beat up iron.










Well that concludes my small but diverse plane collection. I've got a ways to go to catch up with most of you. Thanks for looking and for the info and advice you've given.


----------



## WayneC

Nice planes Bob. There are quite a few wooden planes I would like to own. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dbray45

I like the molding planes, make sure you keep them oiled with linseed oil so they don't split.


----------



## JayT

Liking that Sandusky dado plane, Bob. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty my post about the #51 wasn't to imply in any way that your crazy for buying a 51&52. I was just frustrated with the ever rising cost of vintage tools.


----------



## donwilwol

naa, I'm going with he's crazy.

Bob, Nice set of Woodies. A lot of history there, Ohio Tools, Auburn, all had history together


----------



## summerfi

Some good reading on that link, Don. I'm beginning to wonder if there's anything you DON'T know about planes. It's cool to know some of my planes could have been made by convicts.


----------



## Slyy

Bob, you did say these were all your fathers? So cool to have that much from him, the general history/heritage of vintage tools is amazing, having a personal connection though is absolutely the ultimate!


----------



## summerfi

Most, but not all Jake. I bought 2 or 3 of the woodies a long time ago. The other woodies, along with the Sargent 79, were my granddad's. The rest were my dad's. I agree that having a personal historic connection to old tools makes them so much more valuable, at least to me.


----------



## jordanp

+1 Bob on having that old connection to the tools..
Unfortunately I didn't get much in the way of tools passed down.. my dad was a diesel mechanic. We never met my grandfather..

Only piece I have is an old 4ft level my dad and great uncle used in the 50s and 60s when they were building bridges and concrete pillars.


----------



## Airframer

Monday night pic..










That random moment when everything I thought I knew about sharp… was wrong…










Just put my new DMT's and MKII to good use… worth… every… penny!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's where value is placed, and that is subjective. Thought about it a lot, but never felt the urge to make a shoot board. Not once. There was, however, a tremendous appeal to 35 pounds of cast iron.

I'm good with it.


----------



## planepassion

So am I Smitty. Especially when we get to live vicariously through your collection.


----------



## theoldfart

First thing I made was a shoot board, I would toss it In a heart beat for a 51/52!


----------



## Mosquito

I made a shooting board, but I rarely use it anymore… my sawing has gotten better lol


----------



## dbray45

I just made a shooting board. I found it really helps with small bead moldings and the like where you want the edges really smooth and clean. For the the larger stuff, not so much.


----------



## mochoa

I like my "new" one a lot. Its very simple and light which was important to me. 1/2" ply, its a bench hook on one side and a shooting board on the other. 









I was using a thin cutting board for the plane to ride on but lately I just ride the plane on my bench.

I just made this "miter block" for it, its stays in place pretty easily with a clamp on the back of the bench.

I'm using a #4 in the above pic. I have a LAJ but I like keeping the planes on the bench to a minimum. I pull out the LAJ if I have a lot of boards to shoot.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I use my shooting board almost daily now. I love that thing.


----------



## jordanp

I need to make me one bad.. I have an oversized bench hook i've been using as a make shift shooting board from time to time… But it really isn't a substitute for the real deal..

Anyone have any plan links for their favorite shooting boards?


----------



## WayneC

LN has a nice set of plans for a shooting board….

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/content/documents/instructions/L-N_51_Shooting_Board_Info.pdf


----------



## ToddJB

Stupid question of the day - With every pass on the shooting board, are you also shaving the shooting board itself, as well?

Seems odd to me, unless I am missing something from just looking at folk's pictures.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Todd, unless you are using a rabbet plane the iron's travel into the board stops when depth of the iron past the sole of the plane is reached.


----------



## JayT

The Paul Sellers shooting board has some nice features.

Todd, the first time you use the board, you will shave a bit off the fence and platform, but you will also create a small ridge at the bottom where the mouth opening stops that becomes your guide. As long as you hold the plane square on its side you shouldn't shave off any more of the shooting board. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## ToddJB

JayT - yes that makes perfect sense in my mind now.

With that clarity I don't need to post this picture to describe myself further, but I'm going to anyways because I made it 3D, and the internet world needs more 3D, by gosh!


----------



## ToddJB

Do most use a designated "shooter"? I would think that changing the depth or lateral adjustment on the blade would effect your guide, too. Or am I just over thinking this?

Should I draw another sweet pic to demonstrate this question? I can add a sweet Liger in the corner, or something.


----------



## dbray45

Nope, you are correct, this will change the angle and depth of cut


----------



## WayneC

The effect would be minimal. How much variance between the side and the mouth of the plane I would think…


----------



## chrisstef

Yes to the Liger. Its basically my favorite animal. Just no veiny triumphant ones please.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef - as you wish


----------



## WayneC

Comparing my Miter Plane to a random #5 that was sitting on my table saw. There could be some good variance.




























You can see some blade wear on the stop and side of the board.


----------



## mochoa

If you have a large shoulder plane its sweet because you can just glue on the shooting board stop close to square and then make fine adjustments by taking shavings off of it. Thats what I did with my old skewed wooden rabet plane.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Wayne and Maur.


----------



## mochoa

Here is one I made for shooting edges.










Two cut off nails in the fence keep it from slipping so I can hold the board in place with one hand and move the plane with the other. 









Haven't used it much yet though so no verdict yet on how I like it. Work ok so far though.

This is where I hang it.


----------



## mochoa

Wayne you know another thing you could do to tighten up that fence if it gets a little sloppy is just to run a shoulder plane down the shooting board to remove some of that ridge that is left from the planes aris. Much easier than making an adjustable fence that you have to move over periodically.


----------



## JayT

Todd, I use my 605 as my primary shooting plane, though I will also use a low angle block on occasion.

Liger looks like it was drawn by an eight year old. Just sayin'


----------



## SurfHunter

Well, Being that I'm just getting started in the world of handplanes, I just picked up a few to begin with.

So at this time they are my dream come true for the moment. or maybe when I pick up the shoulder, router, spokeshaves to complete a possible set that'll be when a true dream comes true.

I'm just being fed milk at the moment an learning. I'd like to be able to keep the Power jointer and thickness planer unplugged and master some of the Ol school techniques that I havent done in many years


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy crap, Surf, that's a crazy-good starter set! Most excellent indeed…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yep Surfhunter. You won't be disappointed. I've owned a lot of hand planes….and those are 3 of my favorites.


----------



## SurfHunter

thanks, That's good to know Red, I'm glad i'm on the right track. I had some help with some LJ's in making a decision.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"I've sentenced boys younger than you to the gas chamber. Didn't want to do it, felt I owed it to them…"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"I logged a lot of miles training for that day. And I downed a lot of doughnuts."


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"I served with Jack Kennedy. I knew Jack Kennedy. Jack Kennedy was a friend of mine. Senator, you're no Jack Kennedy."


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ The preceding silly comments are just that… things that make me smile in the first person.

Surf, Red knows what he's talking about. He's walked the vintage side of the fence before moving over to the LN dark side. And he gets the most from his tools for sure.


----------



## Pezking7p

Just picked up a few, eh? Lol, nice work!


----------



## jordanp

Wow your starter set is my end game goal..


----------



## johnstoneb

Miller Falls 57, Stanley 60 1/2, 220, 9 1/2 My block plane family
Here are some block planes I picked up. The 220 I bought new about 30 years ago. the 91/2 was a little rusty when I picked it up. The Miller Falls 57 and the 601/2 I 
picked up for about the same price as a the 60 1/2 were going for alone. I guess some people don't like Miller Falls.








The 9 1/2 The 2 low angles do just as good and work really well on end grain didn't take pictures of that.


----------



## bandit571

Teaser, for now









Working on a tote tray. Ohio Tool Co. #05c at work

Making another tote tray for a little box









Kind of tired right now…....


----------



## mochoa

That's impressive work Bandit!


----------



## Slyy

Great work Bandit, it's really comin' along!

Surf comes in here like Paris Hilton with his: meh, I just picked up a few beginner things! 
Serious green envy here buddy!

Bruce, MF planes seem a bit hit or miss for who digs 'em. I've already gathered a couple up, block and bench variety. I dig them as much as my Stanley's, all good workers and decent looking as far as I'm concerned. Plus the MF's in my area seem to come in on a lower price point!

Smitty smoking the good stuff!!!


----------



## bandit571

One for smitty:

"Winston, you are DRUNK!"

"Yes madame, I am. In the morning, I shall once again be sober, and you will still be ugly…"


----------



## bandit571

Sign at a Frat House, Springtime, 1972, Kent State, Kent, OHIO

"Better living, through improved chemistry"

"Hairy Buffalo Party, next Sat. @ 9:00 pm"


----------



## SurfHunter

I hear ya Smitty. 
Ohh and I'm sure I'll be asking for advise on many things as I get started putting them to work.

The first 2 projects will be a Blanket chest and a much needed new workbench. It's time to push the solid core door workbench aside for assembly and general abuse, and build me a proper one so I can finally install and use my new vise.

My plan is to build this bench, with the addition of drawers for storage aswell.

Pez: I was fortunate enough to have some down time inbetween projects so that I could help my buddy with a remodel, We never really exchange cash amongst each other, depending on the projects, We just barter with new tools…
and everyones happy happy happy


----------



## Slyy

Saw this at the antique mall Sunday, looks like what I think is a type 15 No 4, in original box. Asking $15, which is a great price for any plane I think (certainly in a retail setting) any opinions on this thing?
I already have a. No 4 but it's a much later red painted made in England. No 4.


----------



## jordanp

Still a smoking deal on that #4 I would jump on it if I were you..
Just check for cracks and what not.. looks to be in excellent condition…


----------



## ksSlim

We should go on a rust hunt in Jake's neighborhood.


----------



## jordanp

No kidding…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jake, did you really walk out of there without that plane??


----------



## Pezking7p

I wouldn't have passed it up. Not in that condition.


----------



## donwilwol

*Jake*, the rosewood alone is worth more than $15


----------



## Slyy

It's actually been there for a while, going back Saturday to pick her up. Had talked to the booth owner. Guess another no 4 is no bad thing!


----------



## WayneC

*Don*, the box is worth $15.


----------



## terryR

Jake, buy that plane, buddy! If you don't want it, one of us will make it worth your time…or you could be evil and sell all the parts separately on fleaBay for a small profit.

A question on restoring knobs…anyone replace the reddish stain that came from the Stanley factory? I'm cleaning a WW2 model 5 1/2 with beech knobs and 1/2 the factory stain left. Last night I sanded a spare knob and applied Red Mahogany Minwax to it…looks pretty close to original after one coat.

Anyone use a different color stain? I've decided to keep some vintage knobs painted black and stained red…closer to original. Thanks…


----------



## planepassion

I'm getting to some planes in my restore bin. But I'm thinking that this one isn't worth it. It's a Stanley #103.










With a lot of issues.










Broken lever cap…broken lever-cap-retention-rod housing that was repaired by the user. Addition of nut to make up for extra play after repair. I've never seen an old timer go to so much trouble to repair a basket case like this.

The one upside that may justify the $3.50 I paid for it is that it came with a Sweetheart iron that I hopefully can use in either my SW#18 or SW#65.










I have one question.

Have any of you tuned up a #103, and if so, how does it perform in use?


----------



## WayneC

The blade is well worth the $3.50.

I've tended to stay with the low angle adjustable mouth planes (60 1/2 and 65).


----------



## Slyy

OUCH Brad! I'm not one to think of something as beyond saving, but that one is probably toast, is think the heel would be a mite uncomfortable to use too! The blade is worth the entry price at least, $3.50 and saved it from the trash pile, I'd say you did alright at least for that!


----------



## fatandy2003

Cleaned up and sharpened the 5-1/2 and here is its test drive (sorry for the crappy pics, not real good at that part).


----------



## upchuck

Brad-
That looks like a basket case. I don't think that that one is worth repairing. But if you decide to go ahead then to my mind the major problem to solve is the broken main casting. I can't see from the picture if the current cap retention rod placement is rock solid or not. You could drill another hole through the casting and use a wooden wedge to replace the whole cap issues. Or you could get real fancy pants and make an infill plane out of it. 
I don't think that that blade will fit either a #18 or #65. I bet the width is different and that the adjustment notches or grooves on the blade will not be a good fit.
If you fix the main casting issues then PM me because I have a suitable lever cap assembly that you can have for postage.
chuck


----------



## summerfi

Brad - I have a 103 and have used it a lot over the years. I find it very useful for small projects. Yours, however, may be too far gone.


----------



## planepassion

upchuck, I don't think it's worth fixing up. I appreciate the offer, thank you.

However, I am drawn to it particularly because the previous owner took so much time to keep it in working order. That's so strange to me. When block planes had to of been plentiful even back then and relatively inexpensive. But here's this guy fixing the retention rod and adding a nut. I wonder if he dropped it on a concrete floor to break the lever cap. Maybe that was when he said, "enough is enough." But even then he couldn't toss it in the trash


----------



## upchuck

Brad-
I understand you're attraction to the tool. I still wouldn't toss it out. I think it's worth the space it takes up just for the parts that are still good and the curiosity of it. I have a #120 that is made up from parts from three broken uglies. I don't use it much but it is ready to go the next time I need a block plane to plane suspect wood, glue, plastic or what have you. When I'm going through piles of rust at yard sales or flea markets some things just stop me in my tracks trying to figure out what the rest of the story might be.
There is general and widespread agreement that the blade is a keeper.
chuck


----------



## WayneC

I have been thinking about getting one of the LN small block planes to carry in an apron pocket. E.g. a 102.


----------



## planepassion

Oh Wayne, me too. I like the petite size and good looks of the tool. Andy picked one up a while ago and he said he loves it.

upchuck, not to worry. No plans to trash it. It sits on my home office display shelf.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a couple 103 in various makes. They are fun to tinker with. I like the Sargent 206 the best because of the adjuster.

I've restored a couple just because the history looked cool. I tuned up a #110 that somebody made a new brass cap foe. Its crude but pretty cool.


----------



## bandit571

Stanley SW #103, still a might dirty from the tool Chest build









Not too bad a plane, for just a $1??

Some of the "better " Planes got stowed away









The three smoothers are by Millers Falls, a #9, a Dunlap #4, and a #8. That long trans is a Stanley #31.


----------



## lateralus819

I love my 103. I think its my favorite plane almost!


----------



## lysdexic

Wayne - I picked up a LN 102 at their tool event about a month ago. I struggled to decide between the 102 vs the 103 because I already have a few wonderful block planes. Regardless, I decided that I was buying as a block and did not go with the standard angle 103. If it comes to it there is always the back bevel bail out.

I bought it for its size and love it. In fact, I liked so much that I bought another as a LJ gift/ pay back.

Also, as I observe my cast iron tools oxidize in a North Carolina garage over the past couple years, the non-corrosive nature of bronze gains value.


----------



## Pezking7p

^^^^you were at the dang tool event? I showed up but didn't have a clue what to do or say because I had never held a plane before, lol. I showed up late and missed all the celebrities. Event was wasted on me but next year I showing up with cash.


----------



## lysdexic

Cash. That is the way to go. I am not afraid to say it butI skim some cash and change from the household cash flow. That way I do not have to justify a big tool purchase.

The key to the hand tool events are to pay cash at the show but do not take the item with you. They have free shipping on all purchase at the show. If you take it with you, you have to pay state sales tax.

The main reason I went was to play with the #51. I had my money in hand at the cash register but, at the last second, decided against it. That's probably because I read Derek Cohen's review of the Veritas version while waiting in line.


----------



## lysdexic

I did spend some time talking with Scott Meek about his online plane making classes. They are half way tempting. It was fun watching him sculpt a mesquite smoother. Also, messed around with a couple of his jointers. They are beautiful to behold and sweet to plane.


----------



## ShaneA

Scott if you made some stuff for Mrs Yo a bit more often, me thinks you could be justified and given permission to indulge in the fine tools you seek. It is a win, win.


----------



## lateralus819

Shane thats a good idea. I better get on that jewelry cabinet! She keeps pestering me, maybe if i build it, i can get a LN plane or something!!


----------



## Pezking7p

I talked to Scott Meek and used a couple of his planes. Even the mrs took a few swipes. I'm still scared of adjusting wooden planes. His planes were very beautiful though. They invoke a totally different desire in me than iron planes.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane - I want to make the excuse that my skilz are not up to her standards but it is evident that her standards are not that high.


----------



## Slyy

One day she'll figure out Scotty, Byo got skilZ. If she's taken a look at that raised panel you made….....

I do like the notion of skimming off the funds. Works for me, she doesn't really miss the little bit of cash she didn't know she had. Plus when she walks in the shop: I didn't know you had one like that sweetie…. Oh this one? Yeah ive always had this one, guess you just never saw it sitting on the bench…...


----------



## john2005

I was talking to my uncle tonight. He said he had a present for me. "it's a miniature plane. Our tenant left it in the garage of the rental after she moved. (she is a major hoarder)." 
The place where my heart stopped is when he said "it's like a regular plane, only it's 7" long and just under 2" wide." You know what that means don't you?


----------



## lysdexic

This….










might equal this.


----------



## lysdexic

John, I'm thinking a #2.


----------



## Slyy

John….......


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Scrounging around the house for change… or something to sell just to feed your LN addiction. I feel sorry for guys like that. Can't even relate.


----------



## Slyy

No one believes your feeble attempt to delude yourself Red…...
Reminds me, I need to drop my change in the box…..


----------



## terryR

+1 to building the wife a few goodies here and there. Made mine a lil sewing tuttle yesterday, not to mention the 2 goat birthing stalls nearly completed. oh…and pressure washing her new Ford Lariat weekly since it's too tall for her to clean. Good enough for a new PC tower!


----------



## jordanp

I think it would be more funny if he had the measurements all wrong and it was a stanley #194


----------



## jordanp

You guys do realize i've been able to avoid the LN addiction.. Only because i've been able to fight off the first purchase..

I still to this day, don't own an LN or veritas plane.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Of course I jest. But I've heard a common theme among LN addicts- You can't stop once you start….it stings.


----------



## Slyy

Jordan same here, all vintage in my shop currently. not that the desire doesn't exist, they are just a bigger hit to the wallet and since I'm really only beginning it's just been easier ( and more fun in a lot of respects) to clean up the vintage variety.


----------



## CFrye

John, your reference to 'miniature plane' got my attention. This is what came to my mind.









Jordan, you have a warped sense of humor. I like it. I've seen a #193 in a local flea market right next to. #130. Kind of like the oddity of them. Just not enough to buy. ;-)


----------



## upchuck

I have two L-N's. A #4 1/2 with a 50 degree frog that is a favorite and their rabbet block plane (without nickers) that I rarely use. No regrets and I'll no doubt be sucked in again. I'm glad that I have the bench plane as a standard of excellence. It gives me a goal to strive for when I'm tuning up the vintage planes that make up the rest of the flock.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, this thread has primarily focused on vintage planes and rust hunting anyway. Back to your normal programming….


----------



## WayneC

LN is like potato chips, you cannot just have only one. 

I have a 62, 9 1/2, 60 1/2, #1, #2, #4, chisel plane, small shoulder plane, model makers plane…


----------



## mochoa

Scott, great strategy on the change box. We have been using cash more lately, I need to learn from you.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone use a "Ready Rack"









a #05c a few #3s and #4s a DE6c and a #33 scrub plane. Wasn't enough room for them in the Tool Chest.









Block planes did find a home in the tote tray….along with a 5-1/4 and a #78


----------



## WayneC

I was going to say you should call it a plane chest, then I saw the saws… 

Nice collection of tools.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You guys are sirens for LN today, this is getting tough. But so far, only one has made it into the shop. That, and an iron.
.
.
.
So far…


----------



## Mosquito

I have had 0 LN planes in my shop… only two LN saws, and an LN shoulder plane iron (by the way, anyone need one?). Down to one LN saw, my dovetail saw, and that's it right now. Who knows, though, the LN Tool Event is Tomorrow and Saturday here, so we might have to see how I do ;-) I may have a few things I wanted to purchase…


----------



## ToddJB

I have not one, but there is a real appeal to me to buy something new that has the potential to be found in an antique shop 100 years from now, or better yet, in the hands of a great grand child. There are not many new tools (or new anything for that matter) that fit that category.


----------



## terryR

For me, the first LN plane was just a splurge, a new gift. But, after using the A2 steel, the fine depth controls, and the fit and finish of a newly machined tool, I was hooked!

I'm cleaning a WW2 model Stanley 5 1/2 now, and have no intentions of getting rid of my Sargent collection, but when I don't feel like fettling with a plane, and just need to remove mass, I reach for a LN. I've earned each one 10 times over, and it's certainly not a snobbish thing IMO. Hell, if I could afford Bridge City, I'd buy them since fine tools inspire me. Cheap tools are a waste of natural resources…rant…rant…

Only problem…where do I store all these LN boxes? LOL


----------



## planepassion

As I've gotten to know, and finely set up, my LN#4 I've come to like it better and better. No slop in the adjustment wheel, nor the lateral adj. lever, which equates to minimal or no fettling. I have to recheck my vintage every time I use them by contrast. Solid construction. BEE-utiful brass. Excellent, reliable performance every time. That said, I LOVE my SB #3 & MF #9. They deliver some amazing finished too 

If I were to get another LN, it would be the #7 or the #49…probably the former. It would be between the Veritas #7 or the LN. The next time LN rolls around, I'll drop by for their event and try those two. Oh, plus their 103 block plane…damn you guys. Enablers one and all!

I also own the LN dovetail saw and love it too. It's performed quite well for me. Even cuts into my thumb when I slip into it while using it as a guide. That's code for the DT is SHARP!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'll probably offend some with this post….but I have a tendency to call it like it see it. So love me or hate me.

You can't divide woodworkers into categories because there are too many individuals on their own paths. However I have observed that there are those who get really serious about the TOOLS. I have dabbled in this. There are some wonderful tool collectors on LJs. They nearly always focus on vintage….and why not? It's fun. And if you search long and hard, you can build a large collection without a large investment.

And then there are others get really serious about WORKING WOOD. The tools are fun, but they are a means to an end. These folks just want the tools to work as they should so they don't have to fuss over them. This way they have more time… to build more stuff. The price becomes less important for these folks because they are generating income with their woodworking. If you look into the shops of folks like this, they are often filled with Lie Nielsen and Veritas tools. Some vintage sprinkled in.

Anyway. Something I've observed. Two years ago I looked at a shop like Jim Tolpins and thought, "Many alive! That's a lot of cash to drop on tools." Now I understand why and how somebody would want to make that investment.


----------



## Ripthorn

I agree with you Red. Then there are the few of us who love the tools, but it's about making the tools. I have been bitten by the toolmaking bug so bad I have gone out and acquired metalworking machinery just so I can make more tools, that I then use to make stuff. But, each does that which gives them the most enjoyment. The guys making money from it get enjoyment out of building and getting rewarded (both pride in seeing their work in someone else's hands, and the monetary reward). In the end, it's all good.


----------



## JayT

That it, Red! I'm offended and never want to see any of your lame posts again! 

OK, seriously, I think you are correct on almost every point about those two extremes, and that there is a continuous spectrum in between. We all fall somewhere on that spectrum. I have no problem admitting that I love the tools and their use just as much as actually working wood.

I prefer to think of myself as being serious about QUALITY. Whether restoring a plane or building a project, the goal is the the best result I can achieve at the present time. My skill level falls well short of many other people, but it doesn't stop me from trying to improve and make each restoration or project better than the last.

I appreciate the beauty and craftsmanship to make the tools of old and that appreciation is part of what inspires and drives me to be worthy of the tool. Not saying that a LN doesn't have its own beauty and craftsmanship, but I look at a new bronze & brass plane from LN and it just doesn't do anything for me. It doesn't inspire me to get to work like a 100 year old Stanley does-maybe it would be different if I used one, IDK. You, terry and others are obviously wired differently. All part of what makes the woodworking world so great.


----------



## dbray45

I do like making tools. I have made a few wooden tools (planes, mallets, and other stuff) when I needed them for a project and it is a tremendous enjoyment to pick something up that you made and it actually improves what you are doing.

To me, it is all good, what I don't have is the time


----------



## john2005

I was thinking along the lines Scotty was, a #2, until Candy piped in. Now I have some reservations….

Rojo, you forgot the 3rd group. Those that use what they have as best they can. If fettling with a $25 vintage plane keeps production moving, spending 10 times that on the same plane only shinier is the waste. Meanwhile if say a #2 landed in ones lap, it would probably never be used but would collect dust on a shelf. Woodworking has a very rich heritage. Some are along for that ride. 
I build because I have an innate need to produce with my hands that my job doesn't allow. I have considered trying to make it a job, but it's not. It can't be for me. That would take away the passion and desire and replace them with a higher blood pressure. I enjoy tools and I enjoy the build process. It challenges me. Pushes my mind.

We all have a different perspective and that is mine. Oh how I hope it's a 2.


----------



## dbray45

The #2 - would never be used.

I use my #1 and #2 a lot. For cabinet door rails and stiles, these are very nice. Putting an edge molding on plywood, the #1 is a dream. The block planes are a lot wider than the #1 and that can make a big difference when dealing with smaller work.

Just sayin -


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I am getting sick and tired of being told that ordinary, decent people are fed up in this country with being sick and tired. I'm certainly not. And I'm getting sick and tired of being told that I am.


----------



## lysdexic

Actually the third member of this Trinity is the guy who is all about his shop. Some have a strong urge to collect a certain set of tools, workbench, and jigs etc. Once the shop is arranged they continually make Improvements in modifications in their shop layout.

They probably do not restore tools too often and they probably only occasionally produce furniture.

They're all about the man cave. They do crap like paint their walls pumpkin. They do crap like drink too much alone in their shop and take pictures of their tools.

I think we are a mixture of these three with different concentrations.

All are to be applauded.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well Jay, I was a little concerned that inferring some my be more serious about "wooding wood" than others might offend. Hopefully it did not.

Either way, stirring the pot with my crazy theories often generates great posts by others. As I said, it's tough to divide woodworkers into categories because they're individuals. Most fall somewhere in between.

John: "I build because I have an innate need to produce with my hands that my job doesn't allow. I have considered trying to make it a job, but it's not. It can't be for me. That would take away the passion and desire and replace them with a higher blood pressure. I enjoy tools and I enjoy the build process. It challenges me. Pushes my mind."

We have a lot in common then. I don't find my "real" job remotely challenging. But with woodworking, the further I swim, the deeper it gets.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, wonder where that puts someone like a bandit???


----------



## bandit571

I thought I posted something….

aha, there it be. Interwebbie getting stuck, again


----------



## planepassion

Hey, hey hey!! Lysdexic. Careful there buddy with getting a little too close to the mark! I love all three…the shop, the tools (collecting/restoring/using) and building things. I'm rabid as a dog for all three


----------



## lysdexic

Just sayin'.......


----------



## widdle

I love all those tools, now throw in some japanese new and vintage. how about those old soul wooden planes.. becomes clutter to me..I put lumber on the top of my list and all the stuff becomes less important…easier…dig in , and those bitchen sticks your saving for the perfect project..use em..


----------



## summerfi

Interesting discussion about tools, collectors, users, builders, etc.

I love tools, especially old ones, and I'm really anxious to get into making some tools, mostly saws right now. I don't own any LN type tools, though, and don't really feel an urge to. I've built a lot of stuff over my lifetime, from buildings to tiny little things, and I love the challenge of being creative. I rarely work from plans or blueprints, but I have the plans in my head.

That said, I'll add one point to this discussion. Woodworking can be learned, but the highest level of woodworking is a gift one is born with. I can't tell you how many examples I've seen over my lifetime of men who had a strong drive to learn to be craftsmen, and even bought all the tools a person could dream of, but in the end their work was mediocre. I've also seem examples of men who decided to take up woodworking, bought some tools, and within a year were producing top notch work. I suppose it's true in any field, but to excel you must have a natural aptitude. I'd rather have something made by a gifted man with a pocket knife than an ungifted man with a shop full of LN's.


----------



## ToddJB

I fall into the category of little shop time, and little money for shop toys. What I do have a lot of is computer time, so my computer time goes into finding good (inexpensive) deals (which are typically vintage) and then the little shop time I do have is used fixing up the vintage tools. The hope is that over the next few years, the shop time will be able to increase, which will allow the tools to be fixed up faster, and thus turning into productive creating, as apposed to just productive restoring.

I am not unhappy with the current state of things though, as restoration/resurrection - making something old and unwanted into something desirable again, is immensely satisfying to me. As it speaks to my mechanical nature and desires.

So, I am content in this stage, and view it as fruitful, but I do have my eyes set on the future.


----------



## lysdexic

Well, Bob. I guess I won't send you that box I was making for you :^)


----------



## summerfi

Scotty, if you are talented enough to whittle on people, you can send me a box any day.


----------



## ToddJB

Scotty - great freaking job. And whether knowingly or not, I like the contrast of old and new in the 2nd pic. Apropos to the conversation at hand.


----------



## summerfi

Scotty, if you're talented enough to whittle on people, you can make me a box any day.


----------



## ShaneA

Scott takes pictures of tools…alone in his shop.

Wow, no one took the bait on that one. Folks must be tired.


----------



## mochoa

When you are first starting out there are too many tools to buy which makes it difficult to buy LN or Veritas. But once you have a good set of tools vintage or otherwise you can start to add premium tools pretty quickly.

If you get one for special occasions…. Christmas, Birthday, Anniversary. In a couple years you could have pretty sweet set of tools.


----------



## mochoa

But Lie Nielsen tools are for posers I say….


----------



## bandit571

So is a Ohio Tool Co. #05c









With a slight camber to the iron, even


----------



## jordanp

Heft…..hubris….shavings…..


----------



## Slyy

You guys were killing it today while some of us had to work 

You certainly succeeded, at the very least, to stimulate some conversation Red!
I don't dispute the basic tenants of the categories discussed, I think that some of us (myself very much included) are currently finding our way to one, or maybe another, of these groups of "woodworkers". My own personal journey began shortly after both my father and paternal grandfather passed away recently. I've always been interested in history so when I got the chance to inherit of few of both of their tools I got bit with the bug.
Starting by bringing some of their forgotten tools back to life inspired me to get a bit more serious with the hobby.
For right now, I'm really more of a tool collector than anything else, but I suppose you have to have the right tools for the job before you can take the contract so to speak.

I certainly lust after not just rare vintage tools but also LN and LV tools, or those dang Auriou rasps Terry keeps dangling in front of us. What truly appeals to me though is the "handmade" connection that ties almost all facets of this hobby together, from the items each of us creates to the tools we use to make them, there is that common string that binds them all together. 
When it comes to the hand tool vs power to discussion:
I love the hand tools we use, but I also widely recognize the neccesity for power tools so I find it hard to distinguish a finite line that separates "hand tool users" from "power tool users" each has its place and I think that most of us use a fair combination of BOTH in our shops. And either way we choose to make things, the items coming out of our shops are still hand made by us, that's the true power and appeal of what we do. Just my two cents.

Ra ra ra, rant, rant etc…...

Anyhoo

Scotty wonderful sneaky addition to the restorations here, a fabulous job for sure. I can only imagine how much your attention to detail and obvious skill with your hands lends itself to your professional life, much to the benefit of you patients without doubt!

And always a great to come home, sit down, read some fine words and see some fine plane porn going on in this thread!


----------



## terryR

Plane porn? 
cool…


----------



## Slyy

Wow Terry, really digging the chamfered edges on that infill! Who's the maker, can't quite make it out.


----------



## jordanp

USPS decided to wreck the crap out of a package sent to me..
So we have a little tote surgery attempt going on tonight..








Sad thing is Don had just made that tote.

Summary of the damage.
Box had 6" × 6" hole in the side of it.
The tote had 1" crack near the top
Iron, chip breaker and lever cap had all come loose from the frog.
Tote screws were loose.
Knob screws were loose.
Frog screws were loose.
Lateral adjustment lever was bent.


----------



## Slyy

Wow Jordan, that's incredibly frustrating and disappointing….....


----------



## superdav721

I wanted first to stop over and say Hello fellers.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

That infill is a Holtey…drooooooolllll….

Jordan, that sucks 

I logged some sharpening time a couple nights ago on my #3 iron. I got a Veritas honing guide from my buddy last week and finally got to try it out. Sharpest edge I have put on anything, ever. Sadly, I did not get to take any pics yet, but here's a shot from a few weeks ago.


----------



## summerfi

Jordan, condolences on that horrific wreck. I wouldn't be a happy camper. Any chance USPS will make it good?

Hello Dave. Did you bring some planes?


----------



## summerfi

Terry, don't show any more pics like that. I'm starting to feel a slight itch to make a plane…and that's not good.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Scratch the itch…make one!


----------



## jordanp

I'm making a beech wood jointer right now… join me Bob, join me!


----------



## superdav721

I have a story Bob.
I had made a few bits of hardware for Scott.
Mailed them out to him. 
I had a great time making them.
And today I came home and found my pay seven fold in a box.
I opened the box and found shavings of the finest grade.
Amongst them was a humorous note.
And a brass jewel of fine accord.
The jewel looked like this









Thank you Scott for a wonderful gift.
Dave


----------



## thedude50

anyone know if lee Nielsen has tote and knob plans like lee valley does for their planes I want to make some exotic totes and knobs for my planes and don't want to pay LN the cnote for cocobola


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congratulations, Super. I've seen the work you did, it's extraordinary. Glad Scotty did you a solid (although I'm not surprised, he's a nice fellah despite the color of his walls). That LN is a beauty, you'll do it proud as well. Looking forward to seeing it in a future video.

Scott, very nice. You're a gentlemen and a scholar, I don't care what Al ever said about you.


----------



## summerfi

Wow, Dave, that's cool. If I'd known that, I'd of been offering to make things for Scott a long time ago. Those are some awesome pulls.

Wolf & Jordan, no more projects please. I'm already 10 years behind.


----------



## WhoMe

Lance, I have never heard of tote plans from LN. BUT I don't know why someone couldn't just make a template of a current LN tote and go from there. Don't you have any LN planes? for some reason, I thought you did. If so, why not make some templates from those. Would be easier than trying to search for plans, i would think.

Red, I think I strive for one of those types you mentioned. But like Mos stated, I'm one who is building up a collection of tools to use and build my skills. As I get better I will probably start buying some LV or LN tools. Unfortunately for me, I have not laid my hands on a high quality plane yet so I am looking forward to that experience to better understand what is better/worse/superior… to the legacy planes.

Scott, that is one really nice 4 1/2. Looks to be a type 11. I hope my restores look that good when done. I'm getting much better at them.


----------



## thedude50

I could try the part that is hard is aligning the rod and I am not so good at blind angles any keys to doing this. I have a big piece of eirw and would like to use it for totes on my LN planes and keep the original totes too


----------



## WhoMe

Change of subject. 
Is it nuts to buy a plane for just a few parts on it that are needed to complete another plane? I have several planes that I am obsessing over just to get them complete. Even if I am not using them right now or in the near future.
When I price parts out to complete them and in all 3 cases, the parts to complete the planes almost equal or exceed the cost of what I paid for the fairly complete planes in the first place.

In my case, there is a 45 out on ebay that has the long foot, slitter, slitter depth stop, thumb screw and washer that I would like to have to make my 45 almost complete BUT, it would cost over $100 to purchase the complete plane and several cutters. Granted, that gives me duplicates of other parts, it would get me one almost complete plane.

I would love to hear some opinions.


----------



## WhoMe

Lance, Is there any other scrap wood that you could use as a practice piece? I think I would practice on a piece of pine or other soft wood to get all the dimensions and holes/angles right. then use that as a template for plans and making the real wood ones. 
I have done that on a couple of projects and it paid off in spades when it came to making the final projects. I worked out the unknowns, created jigs and got practice making a test piece. 
In one case, making two prototypes out of pine worked out when I made 13 picnic table condiment holders for Christmas presents and craft fair pieces to sell. The finals were made out of Poplar, Ash, Alder and Purpleheart. It made it much more production like and everything was very consistent.

Having done that, I know understand why many furniture and chair makers create their prototypes first before making the production or final pieces.


----------



## john2005

You could get an agile gauge pretty close, use that to set the angle on the DP table, then drill the hole prior to cutting it out. Leave the bottom a fuzz long so you can micro adjust once it's all cut out. If its on the money, just shave to length. I hope that makes sense, I should be I bed. In fact, I'm going to bed!


----------



## thedude50

Good Idea Mike I have some popular and some walnut I could make a prototype from what I do need is some turning blank stock in eirw for the knobs as well as a block of practice wood I have to make several and would like to have this down to a pattern before I break out the good wood thanks for the prototype Idea I should have thought of that I hate wasting good wood for sure.


----------



## chrisstef

Here's thinking out loud …. couldn't you take the tote off the LN plane and reinsert the threaded rod. Using a bevel guage flat on the bench next to the plane should give you the proper angle to drill at no?

Whats up super!

Solid payback BYo. Mighty fine fella you are.

I got a wicked hankerin to hunt some rust. My wallet disagrees. I hate my wallet.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks fellas your words are to kind
whats up Chrisstef
SHHHHHH
dont tell but Dave bought a whole 45 in a box.
Film at 11:00
Seeya guys
I try to stop back by more often.


----------



## Ripthorn

Lance, I have used Lee Valley's template for totes before and it works quite well. I did a #4, #5, and #7 up with new totes using the templates they have, no problems. It does require a larger sized piece of stock because you drill a perpendicular hole, then cut out the tote shape around it to get the right angle.

Summerfi, building is where it's at! You can do an infill with a hack saw, drill press, hammer, and some marking tools. I know because I did it. You can actually read about my low tech adventures in infill building here Of course, more tools makes it easier, but it's still possible with what you likely already have. I've got several more infills on the horizon, but I have two guitars and some bed side tables to finish up first.


----------



## terryR

Hey SuperDave, long time…Congrats on the bronze lovely.

+1 to shaping totes from a square piece of wood…easier to drill the hole from either end while the block is square. Then layout the desired tote at the correct angle. LV plans make it simple…

This one's for you, Bob…










Shop made from a guy on another forum…don't even know his real name, but WOW!


----------



## JayT

Holy crap, terry, let me pause and wipe the drool off my keyboard!
.
.
.
.
.
(Still drooling)
.
.
.
.
.
OK, had to get a bucket, cuz those sides are GORGEOUS! Is that Damascus steel, acid etched or some other technique?


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, that is one of Konrad Sauer's planes. He is a pro maker, up there with Ron Brese and such. Beautiful work, he has an infill badger that has me inspired to do some sort of skewed infill plane.


----------



## Ripthorn

As a side note, Sauer started making infills with minimal tools as well…


----------



## jordanp

Looks to be some type of Damascus JayT.. 
Love the dovetailed sole.

WOW just…. WOW


----------



## JayT

Thanks for the clarification, Brian. It definitely looked like one of Sauer's, but I didn't know if it was one he made or someone used his design for inspiration. A quick Google search found it. Here's the blog post-about 1/3 of the way down.

(Still drooling)


----------



## terryR

....still drooling here, too…

Didn't realize Konrad was attached to the last name Sauer! No wonder this 'shop-made' smoother is so awesome. Yep, Damascus…love the stuff!

Thanks for sharing that link, JayT, I'll be busy for a few hours reading now…


----------



## summerfi

Terry, I closed my eyes so I couldn't see what you posted. You guys are bad. Don't get me started down this road.


----------



## Ripthorn

Come on, summerfi! I'll answer any questions you may have on the making of infills using ghetto tools (not that I'm an expert, but I've done a few)


----------



## jordanp

Look at you feet Bob, your already standing on the road about a good mile or two into to boot.


----------



## summerfi

Appreciate that Brian. Ok, OK, I'll add this to my list, but it's about #876.


----------



## donwilwol

someday I'm gonna own some real metal tools. SOMEDAY!


----------



## terryR

Sorry, Bob, just kidding with ya. I already know YOU are someone that doesn't need to be pushed to realize their full potential! You just need a few weeks to heal from surgery.

But, seriously, look at that infill. Damascus can be purchased, ditto for stainless rods, steel base, gorgeous wood scraps. Oh, the bronze lever cap…can't help ya there!  But Brian has a small CNC…


----------



## terryR

My only infill so far…

A DonW Type1, size 3 smoother, Hock iron, Ash and Wenge…Heavy, heavy…


----------



## Ripthorn

I'm hoping to get the CNC up and running in the new place here shortly. First I have to get all the darned boxes out of the way. I also have toyed with the idea of selling a few infill kits to the folks here using parts cut on the cnc. Not sure if it's feasible, but I think most people should have themselves an infill plane. Infills for the masses! We'll see how well the cnc does with cutting plane parts.


----------



## SPHinTampa

Pezking7p - I prefer to remove rust using Citric Acid. You can purchase 1, 5, or 10 pounds from Amazon.

1/2 cup into 1 gallon of warm water. An overnight soak, followed by a scrub with brass brush will get rid of a lot of rust. I use compressed air to blow it dry and then apply paste wax with 0000 steel wool.

IMHO Once rust has caused pitting, you need too be more aware of where the damage is to see if it will impact the use of the tool. For example, pitting along the edge of an iron or a chisel will need to be ground back before it is useful

Not sure collectors would approve, but works for user tools.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Man, it's bad enough that I long for LN and LV planes, but to instill lust for planes like that is borderline aiding and abetting.


----------



## terryR

Brian, color me interested in misc parts when you get up and running. Been wanting an infill shoulder plane from you for a while, but a kit would be sweet, too!

Sorry, William. I didn't mean to jeopardize your credit card limit! LOL. When I was a younger man, I lusted after Ferraris…now I'm grown up and lust after $6,000 hand tools. 

^another potential tagline…


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, I'll keep that in mind. I also recently drew up CAD drawings for my shoulder plane, so cranking those out should be relatively painless once I'm up and going on the CNC.


----------



## fatandy2003

I'd also be interested in an infill kit if (when) you start production! I am in need of a good infill shoulder plane.

Cheers,


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I need some infills in my life. I would maybe be interested in an infill kit too.


----------



## WayneC

I need a set of infills. Come on powerball…. lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

On the infills, Schwarz recently blogged about Wayne Anderson and his more affordable $600 infill. 
-








-
The blog: http://blog.lostartpress.com/2014/02/11/wayne-andersons-newest-plane-600/

I think that baby moved ahead of a Brese on my want list.


----------



## john2005

Oh you guys are ticklin the sweet spot now….


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Red! That's almost affordable…and stunning…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya. Still expensive. But a lot better than 2 grand. Anderson's planes are every bit as impressive as Brese's.


----------



## WhoMe

I guess I must be a different kind of woodworker. I just don't get the attraction of infills. 
I appreciate the craftsmanship and engineering that goes into one but to me, they are not planes to be used. Just shelf queens that brag that someone spend thousands of dollars on something that looks good on a shelf. Yea, it may work really well but come on, are these planes daily users? I cannot imagine they would be even if they were built to be used.
If I spent that kind of money on a plane, it would get used once or twice to see it work but then I would be too afraid to use it with the fear of denting, dinging, scratching or dropping it.

Give me some good users or really nice (LN/LV) users that I can enjoy using without fear of hurting these planes.

Sorry but like I said, I don't get it….


----------



## Ripthorn

WhoMe, that's alright, I still haven't used any beefy infill bench planes, just one that I made. But I can tell you that the infill shoulder plane is nice, really great heft in a small form factor. Then again, I made mine, so my investment was time, but I am hooked. I will never be able to afford any of the really nice ones, so I make. But it's all good any way you look at it.


----------



## Mosquito

My favorite thing about Wayne Anderson, he's local (was a lot closer when I lived in my apartment) to me, from Big Lake, MN


----------



## donwilwol

Ya. Still expensive. But a lot better than 2 grand. Anderson's planes are every bit as impressive as Brese's.

Plus they have the cutter adjuster, which Brese's do not.


----------



## donwilwol

of course I still like terry's the best


----------



## bandit571

I think a small box is on the way the upstate NY.

Might be a "project' inside, maybe a couple. Have fun with it…..


----------



## Slyy

Those are some nice looking infills! High entry price, but gosh are they gorgeous!


----------



## Airframer

Get it while you can!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-wood-hand-plane-/181330697000?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a3826db28

me thinks a decimal point or 2 were misplaced….

Hmmm… just noticed it is listed twice…. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-wood-hand-plane-/181330696336?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a3826d890

smell that?


----------



## bandit571

Ok, back to reality ( for me, anyway)

There were Defiance planes, and there were Defiance planes? The lightweight #4 I have …..HAS NO FROG! A Fancy-schmancy lever cap is also on board. NO names stamped into the tote, either. Adjuster wheel is also a part of what little lateral adjustment there is. Slides back and forth on a small rod ( keep it clean, guys. You too, Stef)

Handles are a reddish hardwood. It may be the size of a #4, but it weighs about half of a normal #4.









Maybe an "early" version????


----------



## WhoMe

ripthorn, in your case you are making your infills as daily users which I think is different from a Breese or others at that level. And you are learning on what you like and dont like such that your next plane will be more customized for you which, in turn will make you a better or more efficient woodworker. And there is something to be said about that.

Bandit, that plane looks a lot like one I had. the handles were a similar color but I forgot if it had a more substantial cast frog or not. The lever cap casting looks familiar too. I have no idea where that plane is now.


----------



## bandit571

Does seem to work…ok









on both Pine, and Walnut









Cheap plane…


----------



## planepassion

Bandit, you have the perfect means to perform a "bar trick." Meaning that you can bet people that you can plane a board with a plane that has no frog. Then produce this little beauty, and spend the rest of the night drinking courtesy of the rubes who thought it couldn't be done!


----------



## johnstoneb

Here is one somebody should jump right on especially with the rare paint job. BIN
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-60-1-2-Block-Plane-Excellent-Condition-Rare-Paint-Job-PICS-BELOW-/160953893478?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2579998266


----------



## WhoMe

BTW, did anyone notice that Red posted the 39,000th post. That is a milestone….
Wonder who will post #40K?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don- good call on the cutter adjuster. I hadn't noticed that.

I dunno Mike. If I had and infill, I'd use it any time I was smoothing. I'll take this one…


----------



## Tim457

Ok can somebody explain how infills perform better to me? I know they are sometimes made with high end woods and metal and therefore look really nice, but what makes them actually work better? And is it something about the design that's better or just that they're made to higher tolerances?


----------



## Slyy

Well congrats to Rojo with the big post, WM, I didn't even notice this thread us up to 39,000+ posts!!! Holy Hay-Zeus!!!!!

Rip, your work is pretty impressive, didn't realize until earlier today you were making infills! If anything else, infills are an absolute work of art, regardless of what might be thought of their utility vs cost!

In a parellel to my post several back about my thought on planes and handtool wood worker vs powertool woodworker, what makes infills amazing is using a piece of art to create yet another piece of art (stills applies to great power tools as well). It's that cyclical nature of our hobby (or profession for some) that really helps me enjoy it! I can't help but imagine a lot (most) of you feel the same.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

39.000. Big pimpin. Spendin cheez.

Tim- I wish I could answer your question better. I know Don or somebody could. It's something to do with mass. And the frog bedding of solid wood…yadda yadda. I just know I tried Brese plane….and it was Zen-like experience.

In trying to recall what Garrett Hack says about infills, I found an entire copy of his Handplane Book online. Wonder how that's legal. Takes awhile to download, but it's worth your time:

http://wood.woodtools.nov.ru/books/handplane_book/handplane_book.pdf


----------



## summerfi

Wow Red, that's some site. They have just about every woodworking book and magazine ever printed. I think it's legal because they are in Russia and they don't care. It would help to be able to read their index in Russian, but still, quite a resource. I've bookmarked it.

http://woodtools.nov.ru/


----------



## WillliamMSP

^^^ Wow is right. If you go to the site in Chrome, it'll translate for you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, kinda baffled myself guys. And Chrome does translate it for you!

Bob- being laid up, now you've got some readin material. Hack's book is a good place to start;-)


----------



## donwilwol

*Tim* the question about the benefits to an until is here http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/35296


----------



## Tim457

Thanks Don and Red, can always count on you guys here for good info.

Bob I think you're right about them being in Russia and just not caring. It helps that Russia doesn't care much about our laws so they don't have to be worried.


----------



## bandit571

Brad: seems I have a second "frog-less " plane at work in the shop









A #33 Scrub plane, cost a whopping $10, counting sales tax…..


----------



## bandit571

Trying to get to planes back to sharp, a wards #78, and a Kobalt #4 ( more on that #4 in a moment…..)

Set up a station on the bench









a 12×12 tile under the sandpaper. An oil stone,or two, and a Veritas MKI guide. had the grinder set up









and a beltsander









and then had to go back upstairs and fill a dose-cap with water. Worked on the iron for the #78 first









along with it's cap iron. Back to "OUCHY" sharp now, took maybe 15 minutes. 
Now, that Kobalt #4…

It had a bunch of junk lodged between the chip breaker and the iron. Neither were square to the other. ( this is going to take a bit LONGER) So, reground the edge of the iron, and got it square( did knock back the corners)and then went to work on that Chipbreaker..

Seemed to be a bit bowed down in the middle of the edge. Kept at it until the"hump" was flatter. The iron was polished on the back, too









Even had an old Dunlap iron to check progress on the CB. Taking too long. FINALLY, no gaps!

Put the plane back together, with the chipbreaker just a hair back from the edge…..hmmmm, no edge showing through the sole, with the wheel all the way out? Went back and adjust the CB BACK to about an 1/8" from the edge, and had a test drive on some wood









Hey, its just some pine. Also adjusted the frog adjuster screw forward, twice. This whole episode took about an hour on the Kobalt#4. Whew…

Try again tomorrow on some other planes….


----------



## planepassion

Loose totes that shift left and right during use are a common problem I have found.

In the past, I've cranked down the brass nut so that it is extremely tight. Sometimes that worked. But I found out (the hard way) that over tightening nuts like that can crack the rosewood tote clean in half. So I don't do that anymore.

I've also tried filing the tote bolt. But again, I've still had to put a lot of torque on the nut to secure the tote. I don't like altering the original bolt either, so I don't do that any more.

Instead, I borrowed a trick from Paul Sellers. He uses rubberized kitchen shelf paper. And I like his solution a lot because I can use "normal" torque on the nut. In use, it holds the tote firm-no back and forth movement. And I don't worry any more about cracking totes. Here's Paul's picture.










Simply cut holes for the "front tote nib" or screw hole. Then cut out material to accommodate the large seating nib to the rear of the tote. For aesthetic reasons, I trim the shim so that I can't see it.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Nice tip - I think that I need to do that on my 414, I've cranked it down as tight as I'm comfortable with and it still shifts a bit.


----------



## Slyy

Good work cleaning those planes up bandit! I've only just begun to be able to both create and realize what sharp iron can really do!

Dan, neat tip on the loose tote! I've had luck also putting a few thin washers between the top hole of the tote and the brass nut that tops most of the older planes. I've avoided having to torque down too much with this trick. Only thing is some planes have very little clearance already between the frog/lateral adjuster and the top of the tote so have to be careful that the washers don't cause the brass nut to sit too proud.

Picked up a type 3 MF No 14c yesterday for $10, should clean up nicely!


----------



## bandit571

on fee-bay right now…a $9.99 M-F 714….....


----------



## summerfi

Question on sharpening for you guys. Do any of you finish off your sharpening of plane irons, chisels, etc. on a buffing wheel?


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, a BigRed strop and green Harbor Freight compound.


----------



## Slyy

Pretty much the same for me Bob - A Rojo strop and some flexcut gold compound.


----------



## planepassion

Nice pickup Slyy. I love the performance of my MF #9 and it more than holds it's own against Stanley. The only things I don't like are that the sidewall casting is thinner and the depth adjustment is so sloppy that when I pick it up it sounds like the pinging spurs of a gunslinger entering a saloon.

Can't wait to see pics of yours when you've got her spiffed up.

Summerfi, never! That's what the strop impregnated with green compound is for my friend.


----------



## bandit571

That 714 as in BUCK ROGERS Jack plane…..

Has some issues, due to the way it was stored.

Was $9.99 a while ago….


----------



## summerfi

Brad, I'm curious why you would emphatically say never. I've known some pretty good craftsmen who finished their sharpening this way. It seems to be a common practice among wood carvers and knife makers. Is it that you don't like using motorized equipment, or is there something else I don't know? Just curious to know if I'm unaware of a reason not to do this.


----------



## donwilwol

Bob, a hard buffing wheel will work. Its just easy to "round" the edge with a softer wheel.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Don, that makes sense. Perhaps it's more critical on a plane iron than a chisel, gouge, etc.


----------



## planepassion

Yes, it's the potential of rounding the back…which, should be flat, flat, flat. The stop ensures that it's just that. Plus, I'm just funning with you summerfi. YOU can do it however you please. This is American man! I would suggest that you try it both ways and compare the differences.


----------



## summerfi

Haven't ever tried it Brad, but was wondering if anyone else has. I know it works very well on some tools, just wasn't sure about planes. It's probably more critical to keep the backs flat on those. I could see where it would be possible to round a back even with a strop though if you aren't real careful.


----------



## Pezking7p

Am I missing out by not sharpening on anything finer than 1200 grit paper? I feel like maybe the consensus is to go all the way to stropping.


----------



## Slyy

Dan I think you'll find Red's Sharpening Blog to be very informative. I ascribe to his methods pretty well (had already been an oilstone user for pocket knife sharpening), least of all because he also helped me out with some supplies as well.
Oil stones are less annoying and frankly less messy, IMHO, than water stones, and either type of stone is also much cheaper than sandpaper in the long run.


----------



## planepassion

Pezking, 1200 is enough for most woodworking tools. I usually go to 2000 grit, but I think it's only "necessary" on my smoother, shooting and LA block planes (which I use for end grain)

But I've found that stoping is the difference between, "owie, that hurts when it shaves hair off my arm," and "whoa, that took the hair off my arm and I didn't even feel it."


----------



## donwilwol

Bob, I use a buffing wheel for the back of the iron. I typically only use the strop to remove the burr but it does work for finishing and touch up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What kind of woodworker am I now?


----------



## chrisstef

One that I wanna punch in the nuts Smitty. Im jealous.


----------



## Airframer

Glad to see you are taking a vacation.. you were beginning to get a bit cantankerous there ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

c'mon, stef, where's the love? don't be a hater.

(this sand gets everywhere!)


----------



## chrisstef

If true love isn't a punch in the nuts I dunno what is Smitty . Id kiss my sister to have my toes in the sand and the sand in my everything right about now. Im jealous, that's all. I dunno where you are but being on the beach at 8:30 in the morning, slathered in suntan lotion, all full from a fat plate of bacon and hot cakes, listening to some waves crash sounds like it would be right up my alley.

Enjoy yourself buddy!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If true love isn't a punch in the nuts I dunno what is …

tagline worthy.

Back to the task at hand, c'yall later!


----------



## Slyy

I'm kinda on board with Stef here, and I normally wouldn't get on anything with Stef!
Jealous Smitty, 7 degrees and 2" of sleet/snow on the ground, big deal in Oklahoma, enjoy some for the rest of us!


----------



## donwilwol

I hate the sand, not a beach going fan, and I'm still jealous. Tomorrow night we're looking at below zero AGAIN. Who pissed off mother nature anyhow. Or did old man winter get a promotion?


----------



## hans2wiz

I was hunting thicker blade (3,18mm) for my Vostov Block plane, but local store had still Christmas prices and ended with Stanley No. 9-1/2 SW Block Plane. After cleaning, flattening the sole and sharpening the blade, the outcome was more then nice to me. Here is picture with few test strokes. Tested with birch wood.


----------



## planepassion

Smitty, I do hope you'll take a break sipping mai tai's to do some rust hunting nearby. Though the salt air isn't likely to have been kind to woodworkers' kits.

Haven't been much of a beach family my lady and I. But a trip to Marco Island (FL) two Novembers ago turned us both. It's very relaxing. Though I'm jealous of you because I doubt your view is obstructed by a visiting German family wearing inappropriate thongs…yikes.


----------



## WayneC

Nice shavings Hans.

Everyday is beach day in California. Just sayin.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice performance out of that 9 1/2 reissue there Hans.

If youre not a beach fan take one trip to St John, USVI and it will completely turn your view. There's a spot where you can pull the car off the side of the road, walk 12 steps on to the beach and park your butt underneath a palm tree. Rarely anyone else there.


----------



## terryR

Goodness gracious, Smitty, a beach photo in March? 

Can't say I've ever enjoyed the feeling of sand in my toes or anywhere else on my body. yuck! Give me the cool mountains and streams…

However, babes don't tend to wear bikinis in the mountains…hmmmm, guess a little beach time is in order for me!

Just enjoying Smitty's joy…high of 34 and sleet here in N Alabamy today…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wood content this time.


----------



## bandit571

You are one sick puppy, Smitty…

Just for that









This will be waiting on you when you return…

Almost forgot, wood content!









Just a pile of old, pine/fir floor boards, after a small make-over….


----------



## planepassion

chrisstef, OMG! I know the very palm tree you're talking about…not. Not even. Though you're not the first to praise the USVI's charms.

Oh boy…










Can someone please help this woman get the sand off her body? Anyone?

Smitty? chrisstef? Sheesh, what does it take for a girl to get some sand-removal help around here?


----------



## theoldfart

Anyone get Patricks list yet?


----------



## planepassion

Bandit, your pic was taken today. Boy. Sure looks frigid there. It's a bit cold in Denver too, but the snow is mostly gone.


----------



## theoldfart

Anyone get Patricks list yet?


----------



## donwilwol

no list yet.

This just cracked me up
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sargent-No-409-Very-Nice-/310887189972?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4862520dd4


----------



## theoldfart

Didn't know they were reversible, gonna try that someday when I'm under the influence!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brad, found her, emergency taken care of. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## planepassion

Whew Smitty! That's a load off of my mind.

Don, I've come across many mis-affixed parts in the wild. I can't help but chuckle.


----------



## chrisstef

If Smitty didn't take care of it I was willing to go full on dry mouth in order to completely remove the offensive sand.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You're one helluva wingman, Stef. Thanks for the backup. She wants you're number…


----------



## chrisstef

Best in the league, 12 years running, Smitty.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I spent part of the weekend here…We didn't get much in the way of winter down here this year.










Back on topic…white oak shavings!


----------



## john2005

Smitty sucks.


----------



## racerglen

Smitty sock puppets have sandy parts !


----------



## Slyy

Thanks for the tip

Smitty, any chance she said the same to you???

Yoda, that's a pretty awesome picture, I wonder what they were thinking to have it on that way (or even how).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

John, you hurt me. Hurt me bad…


----------



## hans2wiz

We have here in Estonia the most beautiful women in the world! Just sayin  And not a beach fan, not even sport fan, most attractive place is my small woodshop


----------



## Airframer

This is our "Beach" just down the street… Mostly driftwood and gravel..



















But the view is worth showing up for.


----------



## planepassion

Haven't been to Estonia. But when I spent a summer in Moscow, I was convinced that I was in beautiful-woman mecca. I've been in the Czech Republic too. Slavic women are stunning. So are some Italians, and a few Frenchies. Lived in Germany. Can't tell you if they are pretty there. When I was there, they all wore black, had purple hair and freaky makeup. Other than a handful of actresses, English women…well, you can guess. When I was in London last October, the most beautiful women there were foreigners. Spanish, Lebanese, a Frenchie and such.


----------



## john2005

Maybe that'll teach you to take me with ya next time. -


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

High of 85 degrees today…


----------



## jordanp

Smitty your upsetting the populous of lumberjocks with those photos..


----------



## CampD

Smitty, I don't see any shavings!


----------



## chrisstef

Hell Smitty, spill the beans all ready, where are you? I wanna say Mexico but I see no palapa's so im leaning towards the DR. Regardless of the locale I wish I was there. Not so much there with you, because I know how you are when there's a Jacuzzi tub in the room, but maybe a couple of rooms down the hall would do.

Doug - you probably don't wanna see the shavings that he produced before his wife would let him hit the beach. Theyre short and curly im fairly certain.


----------



## bandit571

Awhile back, went to Lowes and bought that Kobalt #4

After a few months of trying to tune it up…

Plane will be returned to Lowes, for a refund…

Just way too much wrong with it, it would even make a Handyman #1204 look like an LV smoother….

I will on the other hand, be keeping that Wood River #4 V3. The only Bedrock styled plane in my shop, too.


----------



## WayneC

I'm still waiting for you to find your first $5 square bedrock bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Will have to wait a few more months. Yard sale season starts in May, IIRC, around here. Doesn't mean I won't be out pickin'n'griinin, though..

Spent almost as much on two Millers falls smoothers as i did on that Kobalt ( $15 for a #9, $12 for a #8) and they ran circles around the Kobalt…...


----------



## bandit571

Actually, I did find one Bedrock at a yard sale awhile back, and sold the $20 #606 to DonW, along with a S4.


----------



## WayneC

I've still not run across a cheap one. I keep hoping.


----------



## bandit571

That one was "powder-coated" gloss black, and the frog pins were brass/gold plated/painted.









even the sides were black!









The tote was cracked, though. As for that S4









Same black powder coat. They guy threw in a Sargent jack plane with these two, about $50 for all three…


----------



## Slyy

Heck if a deal bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Now, go check out Don Yoda's refurb of both of them. He bought these two off of me.


----------



## TerryDowning

Shoot board and my 60 1/2 gettin' it done!!


----------



## jordanp

TD are those end grain shavings?


----------



## TerryDowning

I wish, those are in fact long grain. I was adjusting the width of a panel and wanted to keep it square to the ends.

The end grain just doesn't curl as much.

I love that 60 1/2. It's a very very old SW that belonged to my grandfather and works beautifully.


----------



## jordanp

Very nice.. love the old heirloom/generational tools.


----------



## planepassion

My Stanley #7 came with a high knob. However, when I bought a cherry knob/tote for it from Hardware City Tools, it came with a low knob. That left me one low-knob bolt short. So I took it from my #8 T11 and put the high-knob from my #7 on it. Well, it was time right that wrong but I was still short a low-knob bolt. That's when fellow LJ Don came to the rescue by hooking me up with a low-knob bolt. And now my #8 is back to her original form. Thank you Don!!


----------



## donwilwol

Glad it finally made it Brad. The cherry looks good.


----------



## bandit571

Been watching a Stanley #7 on fee-bay last couple of days. Cost of shipping is twice the $9.99 asking price….


----------



## planepassion

Indeed it is bandit. Them #7s are heavy. The upside is that the final sales price will be a lot higher than the shipping fees. So the buyer won't be focused on the shipping. When I got mine off of ebay I just had to resign myself to biting the bullet on shipping. Otherwise, four years later, I'd still be looking for a jointer in antique shops, garage sales and estate sales.


----------



## 33706

*Brad & Bandit:* Shipping costs? I look at it this way: Going from show to show, shop to shop, and yard sales for hours on the weekend, often with my fuel-hungry Z71, paying the meager $20 or $30 for shipping is a bargain!!! Whether fuel costs or shipping expense, it is just the high cost of doing business, er, even if it is just a hobby.

Rare is the day that I find a yard sale or church bazaar within walking distance of home, and score a gem of a handplane, though it has happened! When it's all said and done, more than half of the planes I own, I cannot remember where I got them, or what I paid for them, much less how much fuel or postage was spent getting them home. I'd probably quit buying them if I kept careful records!!


----------



## terryR

I find it cheaper still to let DonW drive around and rust hunt, clean and sharpen the plane, then buy…


----------



## chrisstef

There's the thrill of the hunt though. The night before I found a brass back in the wild I had a gut feeling. I thought it was going to be a $10 bedrock, I was wrong, but I wasn't that far off. Maybe it because there's a lot of flea's up here with a lot of stock to choose from but half the fun of scoring vintage goodies is the hunt and the bragging rights of finding a gem in the wild.


----------



## WayneC

I like the thrill of the hunt. 

If anyone comes up short on rods for your Stanley bench planes. I have the stuff to make them.


----------



## donwilwol

There's the thrill of the hunt though.

And what else would I do with all these Marriott points.


----------



## chrisstef

I wanna insert a craigslist misc. encounters joke in here Don but don't really wanna peg you as one of those guys


----------



## terryR

Stef, I found a flint artifact in the goat pasture this week! The only gems here in Alabama. 

I'm convinced the workers took all their tools back north after re-building the south. Only agricultural equipment here for vintage tools.


----------



## WayneC

My wife uses all of my points. Takes trips to Disneyland and such….

I'm headed to Houston in a couple of weeks. Not found much in the way of good stuff there in the past. I think it all rusts away…. lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No rust here.










Carry on,


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry, turned pic… I'll try again,


----------



## WayneC

Where is the corona with the lime in it? That or the drink with the little umbrella if you swing that way….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bloody Mary, waiting for another…










Yes, I brought an insulated glass so I could always find my drink…


----------



## WayneC

Ah. My favorite drink….


----------



## chrisstef

That's an all inclusive jedi trick bringing your own insulated glass. I commend you sir.


----------



## WillliamMSP

You're going to have all kinds of nerds mad at you when you mention Jedi mind tricks in reference to a Star Trek cup. Tread lightly, Padawan, so that you may live long and prosper.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not a trick, simply logical.
.
,
.
.
How's that? Supertramp and Spock reference in one.


----------



## lateralus819

I love rust hunting too. Usually use eBay for hard to find stuff. Just bought a 112 Scraper. Might sell my #12. Try being within driving distance of DonW!! I've quite a bit of stuff from him. Got an addiction to 4 1/2 planes… It's all worth it though, he's a great guy and fun to chat with. Not to mention his collection is very nice!


----------



## Slyy

Nice new knob Brad!

Yes rust hunting is always fun! I feel I've accomplished something when I'm walking around with rust colored hands and a trunk full of ancient awesomeness!!

Smitty, can't help but notice you edited out the dude in the banana hammock from the first pic!
Mad mad props for the Trek insulated cup!


----------



## planepassion

Lateralus, now you need to build a display case in your home for your 4 1/2 collection. I think Don built a case for his planes.

I'm with you "thrill of the hunt" guys. Unlike poopiekat I track every vintage purchase. Date, item, location (if from Ebay, where it came from), amount. I consider it part of the tool's history. And as I review the list from time to time, I'm reminded of some amazing gems that I've found in the wild.

It's like something out of an old Penthouse Forum magazine. "Dear Penthouse Forum, I never thought it would happen to me. But I walked right up to her and asked her name. And she said, "I'm a Stanley #5 T 11, and you can have me now for $8.00. " Ohhhh. I'm getting shivers just remembering the moment. She looked like Miss September to me…

No doubt poopiekat you had that same shiver when you came across the brass-backed saw. Or many of the other treasures you've dug up. I think one of the most enjoyable parts is how no one else there seems to know what it is or how valuable/rare it is.

And Smitty, thanks for the edited photo. Though I would have thought that you would have posted a pic of the girl you swiped the sand off of…


----------



## summerfi

I envy you guys in the northeast who pretty much have your pick of old tools. Tool hunting here in the Northern Rockies is nearly nonexistent. That's why ebay is about my only choice. I've approached it as a game though. When I started my tool adventure several months ago, I decided to make it a zero sum project, i.e. I would fix up the tools I bought, keep the ones I wanted, and sell the rest to pay for my keepers. I keep precise records. So far I'm $9 in the black and have some pretty nice vintage tools that cost me nothing. For me, at least, it's more of a fun challenge that way.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm certainly not in the black, but I've justified a fair few purchases, that came with other items I intended to sell to offset the cost. Backfired once, in that I just wanted one part, but ended up with a nearly complete #46 and a complete #45, and ended up keeping them both… Only just got around to selling lots of the ones I hadn't intended to keep about a month ago, when I started my moving process…


----------



## theoldfart

Moss, tell me you still have ALL the H&R's for the 45/405!

Edit: Oh yea and the nose as well!


----------



## bandit571

Rechecked this morning, that old #7 was almost $20 + shipping. Ending at 1600, my time..

Had a Senior Moment at Lowes yesterday
Took the POS Kobalt #4 back for a return
Brought along a Dunlap #4 to show them WHAT a good plane looked like
Got the Lowes card as a refund, wrapped the Dunlap up in a store's bag 
Laid the plane in the cart, and went shoping
Went through check-out( new router bits)& MUNCHIES!
Went to the van, and drove across the street to WallieWorld
Got to checking out the bags, found just one???? WTF
Went back over to LOWES, walked into the Store, cashiers knew me, had the bag with the plane at the Service Desk, waiting on Old Grandpa….


----------



## theoldfart

Senior moment = Brain Farts. Been there, done it……I think!


----------



## lateralus819

Brad, so far ive only 5 #4 1/2. 3 being stanleys. As i acquire more i may make a case.


----------



## chrisstef

Good dealin Bob. I just end up hoarding things that I cant pass up. Hence the 20+ saws in my shop and 4 boxes of random tooling and parts. When I get a good deal on something that I have no intentions of really ever using I scoop em up and try to give them away to guys just getting into the game. I know that I got it good up here on the east coast.

Its not only a senior thing bandit. Ive gone to the gas station for fuel and a cup of joe. Grabbed my coffee, dropped $50 down for fuel, walked outside, got in the car and left. Halfway to work I look down and im on empty, facepalm.


----------



## Mosquito

Moss, tell me you still have ALL the H&R's for the 45/405!

Edit: Oh yea and the nose as well!

Don't worry, those are nestled neatly in my #45 box (I had none of the bases, and just built the box a completely arbitrary size, and yet am somehow able to fit all those bases, 2 boxes of irons, my spare rods/depth stops, in with the #45) lol


----------



## theoldfart

just bought a Record #6 H&R NOS from Patrick L. Two down two to go plus nose!


----------



## Mosquito

I'm still on the lookout for a pair of #12 H&R bases… I've got the rest, but I don't even remember the last time I've seen a set of #12s for sale…


----------



## WayneC

I need to spend some more time with my combination planes to see if I need the H&Rs. I have had dreams of getting a full set of wooden H&Rs for my shop.


----------



## Mosquito

I have had dreams of getting a full set of wooden H&Rs for my shop.
Me too… I've also been thinking about picking up plane makers floats form Lie-Nielsen, and a couple blanks and see if I can make a pair of hollows and rounds. I've got the DVD Making Traditional Side Escapement Planes by Larry Williams (of Clark & Williams/Old Street Tool), as it's something I'd like to try. But the floats aren't cheap, and finding them on eBay isn't any better (actually worse, in most cases).

And with the move, I didn't have any time to justify getting them either. Maybe this summer, after the wedding, and once I get the shop set up again.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Last day, enjoy!


----------



## JayT

Smitty, you suck! May the gods of airports sentence you to an eternity of flight delays, airport waiting areas and shutdowns on the tarmac!

Or at least a two hour delay, which can seem like an eternity, especially if sitting next to a fussy two year old.


----------



## donwilwol

that's harsh JayT, although he has been kind of throwing that sunshine in out faces.


----------



## Tim457

How is that DVD Mos? I'm intending to stock up on some quarter sawn beech and tuck it away for the day I get a chance to try making some of those.


----------



## summerfi

If anyone is looking for a Stanley No. 78 I would recommend this seller. I just bought a saw from him. It was a smooth transaction, and I think his prices are quite fair.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-STANLEY-DUPLEX-Rabbit-PLANE-No-78-PAT-6-7-10-SW-Sweetheart-Blade-/331145386685?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d19cd9abd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CRAFTSMAN-DUPLEX-Rabbit-PLANE-Blade-1971-similar-to-Stanley-78-planes-/331145399949?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d19cdce8d


----------



## WayneC

I'm interested as well Mos. The video has been on my wish list for a while.


----------



## jordanp

I just put a bid on an item of his.. He has some cool finds..


----------



## donwilwol

I actually thought about bidding on this. DAMB YOU SMITTY!!


----------



## chrisstef

That is a pretty nice crushed velvet lookin blanket Don.


----------



## 33706

This just found: an Ultra-rare re-work of a Stanley block plane!!!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Vintage-Red-Blue-Wood-Plane-by-Stanley-England-Missing-Blade/143623453

All kidding aside, this site, 'Bonanza' sells antique tools and stuff. Grrr, most of them won't ship to Canada, and that's a good thing, cuz I'd be broke by now…probably a hundred old planes listed..


----------



## lateralus819

Do it Don. . How cool would it be if the #51 was as common as a #4. I really wanted a LN. can't justify it though.


----------



## bandit571

THAT'S why some of my block planes don't work right, they're bass-ackwards….

had lost that Cordovan Stanley 9-1/2 for a couple days, looked all over the house. Then, just in case, took a rake to the newest compost pile out by the back fence. Yep, there it be. A little nasty looking..

That's what I get for letting smeone called Igor clean the Dungeon Shop….


----------



## 33706

Jeez, Bandit, what were you doing, peeling potatoes with your 9 1/2?

Come to think of it, I've used my bandsaw to rough-cut a blue Hubbard squash. A drawknife for difficult butternut squashes. Jointers can turn a perfectly good head of cabbage into terrific cole slaw! A Stanley Surform grates cheese or cocoanut as good as any overpriced Wolfgang Puck utensil!


----------



## bandit571

Too many block planes on the bench, while using a bench plane. One kind of wandered around….


----------



## planepassion

Wow poopiekat! That block plane is so amazing that it cuts wood without an iron.


----------



## Slyy

Poopie that's one of those it took my mind a second to figure out why it looked so wrong! Amazing how people of these things assembled in the strangest ways!


----------



## bandit571

Twins









Silver hood is a Great Neck 9-1/2, and the Cordovan Stanley









Soles even look the same









There are some differences in looks, but that's about it…...


----------



## 33706

Hey, fellers! check out these two 'Hercules' planes, with boxes, the pair for the price of $15.50!!!

I hate to gloat, but…they were fair game after all. both like new, the block plane cutter was upside-down, the never-used smoother had the chipbreaker on the wrong side of the iron, but what the hey? Stay vigilant, it pays off, guys!


----------



## donwilwol

Nice find.


----------



## WhoMe

looks like a great find. and both are in the spirit of St. Patrick's day, nice and green


----------



## planepassion

Nice poopiekat. You know, my MFs #9 came to me with the chipbreaker on the wrong side of the iron too. That could explain its excellent condition, as well as the fact that yours hasn't been used. Their mistake is your gain buddy!


----------



## lateralus819

Picked this guy up this week on the bay. Saw one of these in DonW' cabinets a while ago and had to have one. I have a #12, but am not too fond of it yet. cheapest one i've seen and it had a buy it now. great shape, great tote and knob, blade full length. A little cleaning is all it needs.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice 112.


----------



## lateralus819

Thanks DonW. Bit of an impulse buy lol. As soon as i saw it i hit commit to buy, but i had to login to paypal. So i re login, go to find it, and it says sold. I was like son of a bitch. It was me lol, had to confirm.


----------



## planepassion

Yes Don does inspire #112 envy. Come to think of it, he inspires a whole bunch of handplane envy. Of course, he pays the price in searching and refurbishing…


----------



## bandit571

A little bit of rustiness, found on today's Road Trip









Seems to have been from Cinc. Oh. Missing the iron, though. Will have to get one, somewhere..









Someone had lathered on the varnish. Adjustments are by wedges. Intend to set this for the center of a 3/4" board, and leave it as set.

Hey, it was $15, but I got a $1.50 discount…....

Now, where can I find an iron for this…..


----------



## CampD

Oh no! not a 112
must resist!


----------



## lateralus819

I'd like to say Don started my addiction. But I'm perfectly okay with it.


----------



## lateralus819

Yes a #112!!!!!! I was stoked when I opened the box.


----------



## theoldfart

You people are evil enablers. But I want a #112 anyway. sniff sob need a beer to ease the longing. Gotta go!


----------



## lateralus819

Lmao sorry. If only I could fine a cheap #212.


----------



## Tim457

Nice find Bandit. Typically 8 irons is a full set, but sometimes there was a 9th. You can make your own out of say a chisel or piece of tool steel, but the proper plow blades have a groove on the back to register on the skate to keep them properly centered. They're also typically tapered along their length to keep them from shifting while in use. A full set of 8 in decent shape will run in the $80 and up range.

Couple links for you:




http://eatoncountywoodworker.blogspot.com/2013/03/the-care-and-feeding-of-wooden-plow.html


----------



## WayneC

Nice plow Bandit.

Lateralus, I think a cheap 212 is the new one you can buy from LN. It has been on my wish list for quite a while. I've been more in a plane selling mode these days than a buying mode. I did buy another brace on eBay today. No idea why given I have more than enough braces. (other than it is an awesome brace)


----------



## jordanp

Well if you have too many let me help you out. =)


----------



## Airframer

The darkside has landed….










I suddenly felt the need to snooty up the shop a bit.. pinky out with my Folgers from now on!


----------



## WayneC

Where is the brush to go with it? You need that to be able to stick your finger out….


----------



## Airframer

What was I thinking! Back to slumming it up then…


----------



## lysdexic

Sincere Congrats Eric. It's a beautiful plane isn't it? Your tote looks really dark.
At first I thought you might have gone with cocobolo.


----------



## Airframer

This one has had a few years to age the totes on it ;-)


----------



## jordanp

Haha the brush and the pinky return.

And on that note.


----------



## bandit571

Now, anybody know where I can get a 1/4" wide iron for that plow plane?? That's about all it needs at the moment. Maybe then I can quit snapping off router bits…...

Stamped name on the plow is upside down, but the last four letters LOOK LIKE ".........BROM, or ….BOOM. Might be the first one, though…

Also has an "H" carved into the nose, almost down by the bottom, near the skate. Mortise for the iron is about a 1/4" wide one. Skate is steel, just vary rusty. Heavy coat of varnish didn't help, either.

Will try to remove the skate later on today. IF I can find all the slots for the screws, that is…..

Might be quite the restoration…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Eric, congrats on the LN #62! Aged tote and knob looking fine.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Eric, it's your first LN isn't it? Wuddya think so far?


----------



## terryR

Eric, welcome to the LN62 Club! You don't really have to drink with your pinky out when no one is looking! 

Have to admit, I never sharpened mine out of the box…and it's just now showing signs of dullness after 2 good months of use. Think I'll remove the knob and tote, place them in the sun for a month, and hope they darken like Eric's…

Of course, cocobolo would look sweet…


----------



## Airframer

This one needs sharpening. What angle do you guys sharpen your la jacks to?

I had planned to use this as a shooting plane as the previous owner did but it seems the years of shooting have worn the right side out of square with the sole. My options are to try and square up a LN or just use it as a low angle jack… any ideas?


----------



## terryR

I usually measure the factory angle and add 4 degrees for the micro bevel. Easy to go steeper if you don't like it.

Bummer the right side isn't square! How far out? Maybe an out of square shooting board if that's your go-to shooter? Also, someone posted here (about a year ago!) a link to a fellow that will 3-square a plane on his flatness grinder for about $40. Maybe someone current knows a better link?


----------



## Airframer

I just checked and it is about 1/32" +- on the right side from sole to top of the hump. The left side is dead square. The guy selling it said he used it for the last 10 years or so as his go to shooting plane so that makes sense that the runway side would get worn a bit from use. I was thinking of clamping a DMT in my leg vise and with the blade removed "plane" the top of my bench till the side was square.. or just forget about it and move on with my life lol.


----------



## terryR

Eric, you're pretty talented…can you shoot left handed?
End of problem.


----------



## 33706

Thanks, guys for the kind comments on the 'Hercules' planes.
Y'know, you can always tell who the die-hard plane enthusiasts are! They're the ones with the little blood blisters on their hands and fingers, from tightening chipbreakers that pinch you when tightening the screw against the cutters.


----------



## CL810

Eric, I don't have a 62. But I have a brush…... that's just waiting for a 62….


----------



## chrisstef

How are the bristles seated in a brush? Epoxy? Can you buy bristles?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man Eric, I'm surprised someone could wear plane out of square. Have you thought about contacting LN. I'd be curious what they'd have to say.


----------



## CL810

Stef the bristles came already installed. Looks like hide glue which kinda makes sense. Of course, they are the finest bristles - made in Italy. However, they have not been sharpened so I've got to decide on a micro or back bevel.


----------



## chrisstef

Im just thinkin that a fella could easily make his own bad ass bench brush. Horse hair runs like $30 a pound. Might get 2-3 brushes outta that. Bundle em up, tie em, dunk in glue and you got bundles. Wood of your choice drilled with 1/4" holes. Mo' glue and you got a custom brush. Be kinda cool.


----------



## lateralus819

stef, thats a cool idea. Brush swap??


----------



## WhoMe

I'm in on the brush swap. I've got tons of old tooth brushes and paint brushes I can give away…

Jordan, ewwwww

And all you guys with the 62s, just rub it in. I was supposed to go to the LN hand tool event yesterday in Pasadena and plans changed Thursday and I couldn't go. I'm pissed and bummed at the same time. Hopefully they will have another locally next time they hit the southwest. That is 2 I've missed since the first of the year. Grrr


----------



## DanKrager

Apparently it is a good idea to take a good machinist's square with you to the LN events. I'll have to remember that if I'm ever fortunate enough to make it with enough money.

Re: brush making. Another cheap source of long (enough), fine hair might be a hair dresser with a heads up to save some. I don't think you would find it satisfactory to cut your wife's hair while she is sleeping… What would be a good minimum length to look for? I have family with horses…
DanK


----------



## planepassion

Had a couple of decent picks today at a Barn Sale, $5.00 each. I've been wanting a woodie try plane and manifested one today.










I've never seen the markings that appear on the toe, but the iron is a thick Ohio Tool Co. specimen.










Any ideas who made this plane? Every heard Cayuga NY mentioned in reference to a plane?

And then this nice Stanley 9.5 block plane.










It has blue jappaning. Any of you ever come across that?


----------



## bandit571

seems my 9-1/2 is a maroon in colour, have seen a few in blue before..

That Plow plane ($13.50+ Sales tax) now has a name. Gus. Roseboom. An Amish plane maker from the PA area. 1900-1930 or so.

paint splatters? razorblade to pop them off. However, what is under the paint, may not match the surroundings. As for Gus's plane, back to bare wood, then maybe a decent finish on it. Polish the steel a bit, too.

Note: I think I got a Senior Discount on that plane, was $15+Tax.


----------



## donwilwol

Cayuga and Auburn (Ohio Tools) is 9 miles apart. There might be a relationship there.

I have seen blue on the newer Stanley's.

The woody looks great Brad.


----------



## Airframer

Red- I wouldn't call it out of the question for metal to be eroded by repeated abrasion by wood. Wood is abrasive and metal erodes. That's why blades need sharpening and soles get worn out of flat. The question is.. how old is this particular plane.. that I don't know.

Here are more pics of the side in question. There are very noticeable "track marks" along the side that aren't present on the left side.



















You can also see that the top of the "hump" is thinner than the other un-touched side..



















Also, not sure if this will help with aging the plane but the blade does not have any brand markings on it at all.










And the lever cap has the number 2 stamped in it and appears to be hand shaped (note the un-uniformed shape of the top horn).










I need to hone the blade and see what this guy can do….


----------



## donwilwol

he didn't use much wax! I'd call LN and ask them. Maybe you'd get a new one out of it, and worst case maybe you find out how old it is. I agree with Red, I find it hard to believe somebody wore it that much.


----------



## summerfi

Brad - the 1870 census for Cayuga County, NY lists 2 plane makers and a plane polisher, so there was obviously some plane makin' going on there. That's a beautiful old woodie. Can't wait to see it cleaned up.


----------



## planepassion

Don, you may be right. However, wouldn't Ohio Tool Co have stamped the plane with their name versus putting the Cayuga, NY stamp on it.


----------



## donwilwol

with Auburn Tool Co pretty much in full swing at the time, I'm surprised it only shows the 3 people. There had to be more.


----------



## donwilwol

Brad, I was thinking it was a competing business that got sucked in, like Casey, Clark & Co.

I agree if it was Ohio or Auburn it would be marked as such. There seems to be a lot of plane makers that never put their name on their planes in that time however. Another example is Siegley. A true Siegley plane never has his name on it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, that's kind of a bummer Eric. You would think that it would have worn evenly on the whole side. Does make ya wonder a bit about the previous owners shooting board;-/

My lever cap says 11, and it's about 3 years old. So maybe yours if from '02?

It has already occurred to me that I don't want my 62 to be my permanent solution for shooting, but those 51s ain't free.


----------



## lysdexic

Eric - I looked at my #62 lever cap also and it is stamped 9. It was purchased new in 2012.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Picked up a nice set of bits today and a low angle, adjustable mouth Stanley block. Later production piece, bit quite nice. I feel I have the right bit set now and can stop seeking…


----------



## WayneC

I think my 62 was purchased 2008 or 2009 and is stamped 3.

Nice Bits Smitty.

Nice woodie Brad.


----------



## Airframer

So, I noticed they are warranted for the life of the tool… does that work the way Craftsman tools used to work? Or is it for the original owner only? If I was to call them what the hell do I say? "I bought this second hand, the side is f'd, what can you do for me?" Not against trying it, I mean it COULD result in a replacement but just curious if anyone has called the manufacturer after buying a tool second hand before..


----------



## lysdexic

That is the same set I have Smitty. The green should fit well in your shop.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice bit set Smitty. even got the booklet I see!


----------



## LoriF

Francois Linke Paris 1903 presentation wood plane w/ sides dovetailed into sole $9,500 55 Watchers (Droolers)










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Francois-Linke-Paris-1903-presentation-wood-plane-w-sides-dovetailed-into-sole-/151144457316?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2330e96464


----------



## upchuck

My first job for a paycheck in 1969 was at a foundry. It is my best guess that the numbers on the back of our
lever caps is an ID number from the pattern used in the molding. With small parts like lever caps a pattern would have multiple identical pieces. One mold might have 10 or 12 (more or less) lever caps in it. The number would tell which piece of the pattern matched which casting. If for example there was a repeating problem with several of the lever caps knowing the number might help to isolate the issue. That part of the pattern may have gotten dinged up and left voids in the casting or the connecting channels between lever caps was too small and the bronze was cooling before it got to that part of the mold during the pour. 
I don't think it is a date of manufacture.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya, your probably right Chuck.

Eric, I don't know a definite answer to the LN warranty question. But it's not dishonest to call or email and say that you have a no 62 that has been used as a shooting plane for a good 10 years…and the side is out of square. If they ask if you are the original owner, then answer honestly. If they don't care, and try to help you, let 'em. Not sure if they'd replace it, but they might machine it square. I dunno.

I don't think there was anything wrong with the plane originally. It's just been misused a bit. Think about it, if cast iron worn down that quick with normal friction on wood, all of our sweethearts would all be worn through the sole by now.


----------



## planepassion

Smitty, very, very nice pickup on the Irwin auger bits. I love those old storage boxes. And the specimen you picked up is in excellent shape. Also digging the block plane. Ironically, I picked up a 9.5 in great shape myself today.

Don, that's interesting history. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bobasaurus

I just got back from a trip to Guam (for work) and Japan (for vacation). While in Kyoto, I stopped by a local smith named Shigeharu that makes everything sharp… knives, scissors, garden shears, nail clippers, and of course woodworking tools. He hand forges kanna blades out of blue paper steel, so of course I had to buy one:



















The blade and chipbreaker are heavy and well made, but I think the body was made elsewhere. It is shaped cleanly, but the mouth is completely closed except at one corner where there's a slight opening. I marked a pencil line where I'll have to chisel/file/sand it a little wider:










Also the wood seems to have expanded since coming home. Mr. Shigeharu got the blade out easily with a wooden mallet tapping the back of the body, but I could not get it to budge. I've tried two big rubber mallets and my custom-made brass plane hammer… still no luck. I'll leave it in my garage for a while to acclimate and maybe things will loosen up a little.


----------



## bobasaurus

Also, when I got home my machinist friend came by and brought a plane he picked up for me at auction. I bought it off him and took it home to restore, though the condition was near-perfect. It is a R.M. Rumbold butt mortise plane from the 50s or 60s:



















Pretty sweet. I tried it on some scrap and it works well. Can't wait to use it on a real project someday.


----------



## jordanp

Nice find Allen. Out of curiosity what did that plane run you?


----------



## jordanp

Nice find Allen. Out of curiosity what did that plane cost you over there?


----------



## bobasaurus

I paid $240 for the japanese plane (maybe a bit steep given the problems, but I love it), and $60 for the butt mortise plane.


----------



## Slyy

Allen those are two interesting planes, no doubt (given the stark design) that first is japanese. Great pickups.

Smitty I would love to find a set of those in the wood around here, hard to pick and choose among the rust. I've seen many on ebay but I appreciate the hunt and satisfaction of finding them. Given the circumstances though, ebay wouldn't be a bad place to grab one of those pretty green felt lined boxes of auger awesomeness!!


----------



## donwilwol

Eric, I agree with Red. Just call and be honest.

Nice planes Allen. I love the butt mortise.


----------



## planepassion

Allen, nice acquisition on the butt-mortise plane. I too look forward to seeing you use it on a project. A machinist friend is nice to have


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yepper, congrats Allen. Those both look like fun.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sometimes ya just gotta play..,


----------



## bandit571

Seems to be something more to the story about that plow plane I picked up the other day

Three different Rosebooms made planes. G&WM , Garret, and Gustafus. From 1860 t0 1930….

Screws might be fun to remove, but need to get the skate off to clean it up. Same with the screws holding the rods to the fence, except those have cracked the wood brackets. The ONLY cracks I have found, so far.


----------



## WhoMe

Nice Smitty. Looks like a fractional #10. I already have a #10 but a fractional one of those is on my wish list.


----------



## johnstoneb

I got this 45 a few months ago. Cleaned up pretty well with Krud Kutter (same as evaporust). It had 20 of the 23 original cutters with box.


















Finally put it to work. I'm building a tool cabinet want to use hand tools on at least part of it. Making doors now. needed 1/4" dado to set some plywood in. It was much easier to set the 45 up than put a dado head in the table saw. I liked the results. Door frames are Maple.










Here are the doors glued up.


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Bruce. I'm quite partial to the #45 ;-) (By the way, don't know what it looked like pre-restoration, but it looks great now)


----------



## johnstoneb

I was to excited to get started cleaning it and didnt take a pre-resto picture. It was primarily light surface rust very little pitting. It was short a couple cutters and the slitter got them and the correct thumbscrew for the slitter from NH plane parts. It was fun cutting the dado and looking forward to using it on more projects. Doesn't take near as long to setup as some machines and you can see and correct mistakes before they get too bad.


----------



## theoldfart

Bruce, wait till you cut tongue and groove, you'll love it even more!
Nice looking restore.


----------



## Slyy

Bruce that 45 looks great. Even better watching it make nice little curls out of those door sides!


----------



## mochoa

Eric, I would check with LN, I bet they will grind it square for you. They consider their tools lifetime tools and stand by it forever from what I understand.

My 62 is ground at 25 degrees and I use it for shooting primarily.

My 164 is not square on the right side, I'm going to try and send it back to get reground some day. Just don't feel like dealing with it.

Bruce are those just stub tenons on that frame? I've been wondering about doing that, I bet its plenty strong enough, especially if you use plywood panels and glue them in.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bruce, nice work with that Multiplane!

And Mike, it's an early type #10 1/2 w/ adjustable mouth.


----------



## WhoMe

Ooooo, nice Smitty… one of these days I'll find one that doesn't cost an arm and leg and I'll have the money to pay for it.

Bruce, that is a really nice 45. I need to finish cleaning up mine and find a project to use it on.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It wasn't too much, as there is a (really well done and unique) small copper-like, riveted patch on the planes top rib, on the reverse side. It made the plane affordable, and doesn't impact my use of it unless the rabbet approached a 2" depth or so.


----------



## thedude50

"I was hunting thicker blade (3,18mm) for my Vostov Block plane, but local store had still Christmas prices and ended with Stanley No. 9-1/2 SW Block Plane. After cleaning, flattening the sole and sharpening the blade, the outcome was more then nice to me. Here is picture with few test strokes. Tested with birch wood.

-from East Europe, where still exist four Season and Grandfather skills are valuable."

I love that plane mine is in my apron and gets used every single day I have a boat load of old block planes but this Sw Low Angle is the king i like it more than my LN


----------



## mds2

My co-worker brought this in this morning. Says he picked it and another plane up for $10.


----------



## lateralus819

great score.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, more pictures would be sweet. Is it broken on the other side? The parts alone on that plane are pretty valuable. Nice score.


----------



## mds2

There is a little bit of a gouge in the other side. Looks like someone briefly took a grinder or something to it. The leaver cap has a chip out of it, and the tote is broke. All in all it is in great shape and I've tried to buy it repeatedly already.


----------



## WayneC

I keep hoping to run across $10 bedrocks. 604?


----------



## mds2

602.


----------



## lateralus819

a 602 for $10?


> ?


????? wow lucky!


----------



## WayneC

Wow.


----------



## Slyy

Amazing score!!!


----------



## WayneC

Need to find a $10 one of these…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141217285735?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## WayneC

Although, for almost 25K you would think the screws would be clocked…. lol


----------



## bobasaurus

What a ridiculous price… I can't believe there is anyone who would pay so much for a plane. It is real pretty, though. Never used an infill before, do they really work any better than regular planes? Does the extra mass absorb shocks or something?


----------



## theoldfart

I got to use an infill joiner owned by Karl Bilderbach. A massive plane that once you got started it didn't want to stop. No worries about holding it flat! Did it all by itself. It was made from a tranny.
I'll put up a pic or two tonight.


----------



## terryR

yes, the extra mass is very desirable in my short experience.

some people drop $25K per night…what a country.


----------



## JayT

602 for $10?

*YOU SUCK!*


----------



## bandit571

Been working on G. Roseboom's Plow Plane. The fence has a problem. Got the brackets that hold the rods off,









Screws never had any points?? When did they start using points on wood screws? Brackets were split, though









So, the question is….re-glue, or, make a couple new ones.

Skate will stay put, will just clean in place









Did clean out the slots a bit, and tried a screwdriver…..not even a HINT of a budge. Leave'em be…..

This might have been part of a matched set? Might have been a tongue plane? This is getting interesting.

iron work..









Still have to cut a groove down the back of it ( no polished backs here?)but that wedge has more angles than a con man…


----------



## jordanp

New project with a little help from our buddy rhett @ nice ash planes.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice Jordan.

Bandit, Try glue first.


----------



## jordanp

Your never too young to start using hand planes..
3 yr Drake planing a piece of cedar.


----------



## WayneC

He needs an LN Brush.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Definitely an LN Brush.

Mauricio, did you say your no 164 isn't square on the side. I'd definitely be contacting LN. I've yet to see an LN or Veritas plane with a casting or machining flaw.


----------



## Tim457

Points were put on wood screws about 1850 Bandit. Roy says 1850 but gory details here. And plow blades go bevel down so the groove is on the flat on the bevel side so polish the other flat all you can. Not sure that description made any sense but that video I posted earlier should help.


----------



## terryR

No LN brush here. 

A little Tuesday poker? Ah, I fold…just a pair of Jacks…










So…ummm…what's the weather like up there?


----------



## theoldfart

I'll take the one on the left! Temps in the 40's and climbing, tomorrow snow, rain, ice etc.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I still have yet to buy any router bits for raised panels. 









-


----------



## WayneC

70s here Kevin. Eighties early next week…

Both are really pretty Terry.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, up to 55 right now bright sun. Big storm coming tomorrow. BTW posted bit pics in vintage drills thread.


----------



## steve_in_ohio

60's today and suppose to snow tonight in Ohio, I'm ready for Spring


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I still have yet to buy any router bits for raised panels. 









-


----------



## WayneC

Kevin, I'm guessing your getting the storm that was here a few days ago. I'll take a look in the drills thread.

Looks like you will never have to buy them Red.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah Red, its slightly off, I need to send it back.


----------



## ShaneA

Close to 80 degrees today and snow tonight. Gotta love me some KC weather. I am not sure how many places in the US can match the possibilites of 110 and -10 in the same city, there has to be some…but damn. Heck four seasons is not umcommon in one day.


----------



## lateralus819

Colorado is like that. Ny is odd too.


----------



## bandit571

Almost 60 here today, LOVE it!

Got the two screws out of the fence from the plow plane. No points, almost NO taper. OLD screws….
( Don't go there, Stef)


----------



## donwilwol

you guys remember this?










I thought the logo looked brass, so I contacted the seller. Sure enough, These Sargent planes with brass inserts were produced in limited runs sometime between 1927 and 1939. I put a max bid and won it for exactly the max. How lucky is that? This is the first time I've seen one on eBay, and there were 3 at once, all different sellers. Talk about coincidence. A #407 had a starting bid of $270 (http://www.ebay.com/itm/261412084467?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649), to rich for my blood, and a 414 I bid on and lost. I wasn't as wo0rried about the #414, but glad I got the 409. It'll fit in my collection well.










I'll probably put the cap on correctly when I get it though.


----------



## lateralus819

What did the 414 go for Don?


----------



## donwilwol

$42ish if I remember correctly.


----------



## lateralus819

I cabt get over the upside down lever cap lmao.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice Don. Not seen one before that I can recall.


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Don! I remember that one being posted, but I assumed they were all in the $hundreds…


----------



## WayneC

When I get back to buying planes I will have to keep my eye out for them. At the moment I am selling spare planes on eBay….

http://www.ebay.com/sch/cali_hunter/m.html?item=171266150167&_qi=RTM1562569&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## lateralus819

That steers plane is cool, whats the story on those?


----------



## WayneC

Patrick Leech has a pretty good writeup on the steers planes on blood and gore…

http://www.supertool.com/etcetera/deadends/steers.htm


----------



## ColonelTravis

Inside this box I just got is a LN Rabbet Block Plane w/Nicker.










I guess. Haven't opened it yet. Anticipation is kinda fun and hard to replicate so I'll see how long I can stand it.


----------



## theoldfart

OK colonel its been twenty minutes, open the damn box! The suspense is killing me.


----------



## ColonelTravis

This is a total crock - inside is nothing but another box.


----------



## theoldfart

And they said water boarding was cruel and unusual punishment, your a master.


----------



## JayT

Well, shoot, who needs another box? Actually, I could use one, so you can just send that one to me before you waste any more time with it.


----------



## WayneC

I'm guessing this is not the last box we will see in the process…


----------



## Slyy

ColT - you're such a tease.


----------



## WhoMe

Well, damn… Saw #12 on ebay and was watching it. It was complete and needed some clean up but it was going for $46. Tried to get on mybidder and was too late to try to snipe it. Should have done auto bidder on ebay. Was going to go as high as #56 and see if I could have won it. Guess it wasn't in the cards.

Anyone looking for a #55, BIN for $139.95. Missing a couple things like a slitter/stop, long depth stop and cutters but I'm not sure if it is a good deal or not. Seems like it is decent considering what they go for mostly complete.


----------



## WhoMe

And for those infill aficionados, a Lazarus Infill Carriage plane. Now this one looks pretty cool…

And who needs #6, #8, #10 hollows and rounds for a 45/55. BIN for only $374


----------



## CL810

That block plane was out of the box and working wood 110 minutes ago. The colonel is just a slow poster.


----------



## ColonelTravis

I could have posted photos of the newspaper and then the yellow paper wrapped in the newspaper and then the brown paper wrapped in the yellow paper. But I think that if the laws of physics suddenly rearranged themselves and allowed people to throw rotten fruit through their monitors and in my face, those photos would be the events that triggered it.

Ta-da!










Not a huge investment but I've never spent more than $45ish on a plane until now. I really wanted a shoulder plane (still do) but I've got a 9 1/2 and no low angle so I figured this was the best compromise with the projects I've got lined up. Lot of people around here I trust gave it a thumbs up, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## lateralus819

Want one so bad. Bout to order one soon


----------



## theoldfart

WhoMe, I don't see any cutters on that set of H&R's and his verbiage is not clear if they are included. The pricing is top dollar.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Congrats on the rabbet block Travis. I call those things a joiners best friend.


----------



## bandit571

Going to the Dungeon Shop today (too nasty outside, anyway) and rebuild a plow plane. One of the rods has split from the bracket, and the bracket is almost in four pieces. Happen to have some walnut scraps, so, maybe all new rods, and brackets?

Wedge for the iron: have some scraps of QSWO handy, almost the right thickness too.. IF these are too brittle for a wedge, or three, there is a slab of Hickory sitting around. Will need to get the old bullet out of it first, though.

Have to cut a "V" groove on the iron, to match the part of the skate where it will rest on. Thinking a dremel with a cutting dics?


> Bevel down plane, so the "back" has been polished up. Bevel is about 30*, would a 25* bevel be better


looking like a bit of fun today, AND, I DO NOT have to drive to work tonight, have it scheduled OFF!


----------



## bandit571

Plane may be old, but it will not be a Mantlepiece plane. It will be a working plane. I need it to keep from breaking any more router bits doing grooves…..


----------



## WayneC

Very nice Travis. Will be interested to see how you like it.

Good luck today Bandit. Looking forward to seeing your plow in action.


----------



## bandit571

A replacement rod is done. made out of walnut. Kept the other rod. Applied glue down into the cracks, added the screw, and clamped it up for awhile. Made a new wedge for the iron, out of QSWO ( barn rafter stuff) Sides of the plane have been cleaned off, as well as the fence. Still have to cut the "V" groove in the iron.







Wedge for the iron in place.









The old rod, and it's new replacement. Cleaned up the two wedges that hold the rods in place. Waiting on the glue to cure before putting the parts back together.









Did make a royal mess down in the Dungeon shop









"Igor! Clean up on Aisle #1!"


----------



## theoldfart

Postman just rang once









His bigger brother now has company









Box is running out of room









now I need an 8, 12 and a nose.
Oh and a bigger box!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Kevin


----------



## bandit571

Test drive









Might just be on to something here









Still needs a finish on it, and the edge of the iron might need a little tune up









$13.and change…....might make a plane out of it yet….


----------



## WayneC

Well done Bandit. Glad to see her back in use.

I need to make a box for my combo planes Kevin. Thinking if I should build a box per plane or make something that will hold all of my combination planes. Not decided. Also thinking about bit/brace storage.

Anyone bidding?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191095571000?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Slyy

Playing the lottery Friday, just might buy it then Wayne!!

Bandit, looks like that plane is getting back to fightin' trim!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

164 listed too, for less than the shoot combo. Grrrr…


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, combination planeS! How many?


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, combination planeS! How many?
Bidding? nah


----------



## lateralus819

Crazy to think that #164 was probably bought for $2


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That part of it kills me, yeah….


----------



## WayneC

LOL. You had to ask Kevin.

Ones I am thinking about for the box

Record 043 (2)
Record 044
Stanley 45
Stanley 46
Stanley 50
Stanley 55 (still need plane)


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, send me the 46, that'll save you some space! :0)


----------



## WayneC

Said the man who has not tried a 43….lol


----------



## Mosquito

I think I'm down to 2 #46's now. Sold one in the last go'round of clearing stuff out, when I was packing to move. I've got an older japanned one where the movable skate was used as the fence, and a newer one that's nickel plated version with a 45-like rosewood fence. Haven't had a chance to use either too much though :-(

I built a box for my #45 that happens to be working great for the auxiliary bases as well.

Wayne, my suggestion would be to make individual boxes, if you ever intend to move them around… even just my #45 box is pretty hefty


----------



## WayneC

Thanks for the advise Mos.


----------



## bandit571

Wonder if I should make a box for that old Plough Plane? It just won't fit in the Tool Chest…..


----------



## theoldfart

I'v looked at most of the combination/multipalnes and decided on just three of them. 405, 55, 46. They should cover most of what I plan to do and will all fit in my tool chest!

I'm trying to cap my acquisitions to what will fit in the chest, mostly!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #278 is somewhat diminutive, should be able to fit in the chest without much of a problem. So, you need one of those yet, Kevin.










Just saying.


----------



## CL810

Just enablin'.

Bless you heart.


----------



## WayneC

I'm more feeling a 289 Smitty…

My thinking about the boxes is more for keeping together all the stuff that goes with the planes. Keep stuff from getting lost.

I really like the 43 Kevin. Great for making quick grooves…


----------



## theoldfart

Damn, forgot the 444!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah Wayne, a #289 would be nice. Kevin, take note of that one too.

And, the #444.

You'll be fine. Get the planes, they'll fit. Trust me.


----------



## theoldfart

Yes sir!


----------



## john2005

Y'all remember how my uncle had found a plane and was sending it to me. He said "it's just like the bigger bench planes but it's just smaller. Like 6" x 2". It doesn't have any markings though." 
We'll it showed today. It is 6 1/4" x 2". It is a BLOCK plane. And it says Craftsman on it. If I had to guess on vintage I would say, 10-20 yrs old. Other then being rusty, (cause he's in Seattle) it's fairly new. Basically just a 9 1/2. Well a guy can always dream right?


----------



## chrisstef

U got block teased!


----------



## WayneC

The rough part of family hunting planes for you John….

Photos for Red


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Type 12, Wayne? Plain lever cap typically didn't go to T13s….

Very nice, just the way I like them too.


----------



## WayneC

Red was looking for a user for a friend…. This one that was sitting around waiting for cleanup.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yup. That should do just fine. Money sent Wayne-O. I even have the right lever cap in my boneyard if I feel so inclined.

Smitty, this is gonna be a gift for my buddy who's giving me the reclaimed lumber. He's shown and interest…might as well try to get him hooked on sweethearts;-)


----------



## lateralus819

Bad red, bad.

Real friends don't let friends plane. It's a very serious habit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't think Stef has ever shared a plane w/ a fellah what gave him lumber.
.
.
.
Oh, wrong thread.

(nice gesture, Red!)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

All the locker room talk on that other thread is corrupting your pure heart Smitty;-)

If I was a real friend, I'd get my buddy one of these:


----------



## WayneC

That is pretty red. We all need one.


----------



## steve_in_ohio

That is a beautiful plane, wow


----------



## john2005

Hubba Hubba


----------



## lateralus819

Sell all your LN planes and get it!


----------



## fatandy2003

If there is a handplane of my dreams, Red just nailed it. I liked it so much, I tried to replicate it in the plane swap. Wayne Anderson obviously blows me out of the water in plane making, but still, plagiarism is the highest form of flatrtery, right?

Cheers,


----------



## woodbench

while "rust hunting" I ran into these. Looks like they may have









been from a high school shop. I picked up four, one old one, one with an aluminum handle. Got them for $10.00 each!


----------



## WayneC

I think school planes as well. Good deal. Any of them 5 1/4c?


----------



## Mosquito

If I was a real friend, I'd get my buddy one of these:

Can we be friends, Red?


----------



## WayneC

Ah man, get a room…. lol


----------



## WhoMe

Hmmm, friends get friends Baileys. 
If a friend gave me that infill, I'd be worried they would be wanting to consummate a marriage…


----------



## WhoMe

OK, guys, is a #12 good as a user. I have a #80 but was thinking a 12 would be a better scraper. I looked at the #112s and they are just WAY TOO MUCH $$$

From those who use a #12, how different is it from a #80 and are there any good hints on operation? I know Stanley made a bunch of them but is there any concern on braking the handles?
Im in the process of bidding on a 12 on the bay.. we'll see if I win it. Two complete ones went for $46 and $53. Pretty good prices in my opinion.

Also, I have seen one or 2 of the #12s with rosewood on the base, I thought only the 12 1/2s had that…


----------



## donwilwol

You'll like the 12. They work pretty well in my opinion. I do like the 112 a little better, but I pull the 12 out from time to time and use it. Its a lot better than the 80.


----------



## upchuck

WhoMe-
As I recall from "Blood and Gore" the #12 never had the rosewood sole when it left the factory. But Patrick Leach writes about a few user modified #12's and the subtle differences between them that have crossed his hands. His write up about all of the #12 series is worth reading.


----------



## summerfi

How rare are Stanley No. 1's? Is it really unusual to find one for sale? What would be a reasonable asking price for one?


----------



## shampeon

I'm seriously thinking about a Lie-Nielsen 85. I like my wooden scraper plane, but I'd love to be able to get right into the edges.


----------



## ShaneA

The #1 is very rare Bob. I am not sure there is a reasonable price due the fact that it is probably too valuable to used as a "user" plane. So you are truly paying for collectibility. They are usually several hundred or more. If you want for a user, then LN offers one. You could find one in the wild for less, but you gotta turn over a lot of rocks for that.


----------



## theoldfart

Speaking of #1's, did you see this post?
http://lumberjocks.com/BJODay/blog/40307


----------



## WhoMe

Upchuck, I didn't think to read the B+G site. Will have to take a look. I have a max bid in so we will see in a day + if I won. If not, it was not meant to be. Keeping fingers crossed though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Found ya a no 1 Bob.

http://www.finetoolj.com/ftj.php/store/view/9

Ya, the pricing on them is a little silly. If I really wanted one, I'd just buy an LN.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Red. At that price I'll take a couple. Seriously though, I saw a #1 today for what seemed like a low price (very high price for most planes) but it has some major issues. I'm not looking to buy one, was just curious.


----------



## ksSlim

At the Midwest Tool Collectors annual meeting, I found 5 #1s for sale.
Prices ranges from $1250 to $1600. All in extra good to fine condition.

Tried the bargain route, one fellow would come down to $1100.

Conditiion is every thing, saw one in a box at antique store $2500.


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around with a #05c…..









and a Wards plane









or two









Just playing around


----------



## thedude50

Ok Guys after all the years of this thread I want to know what is your favorite plane that you actually own and use and why. For me the choice is simple I have a bronze LN 4 and a half smoother with all three frogs Its my Favorite because of how well it performs the operation of smo0othing its a heavy tool and that took a bit of getting used to. I also have the 4.5 in steel I like it but I love the bronze 4.5

So what is your favorite plane and why?


----------



## lateralus819

Type 13 #4 1/2. It just FEELS great to use.

oo lance lucky you with a bronze 4 1/2. is it much heavier?


----------



## thedude50

ya it almost twice as heavy I do love the bedrocks and LN does it best no doubt


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LN no4 1/2 and no7 are the most used planes in my shop. Although the 604 I got from your shopmate Bill, is not far behind.

I'm not as crazy about the bronze bodied bench planes, but I'm sure they're nice.


----------



## lateralus819

they look sexy. Id take one over my wife.


----------



## Slyy

I'd take out the iron before you get too frisky Lat!


----------



## donwilwol

Maybe you can talk her into some bronze tanning Kevin.


----------



## lateralus819

lmfao Don! Thats priceless.


----------



## theoldfart

They're back ^


----------



## racerglen

Run for your WIFE..err..life…


----------



## Slyy

Been waiting for it to come out on DVD, guess it's my lucky day!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Is she birthing that man?


----------



## shampeon

He's crowning! Push! Push! You're doing such a great job, honey.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Happy early St. Pats Knucklehead's.










I'm German and Irish, but I'll take a good German pilsner over Guinness any day.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to edge joint a piece of old QSWO, using a Junior Jack









Not shavings, just small curls? Had better luck jointing some pine boards









Trying to build a tray for some chisels….









Yeah, yeah, and I will get yelled at for having my stuff on HER washer…again.This is the bottom of the tray.

Who WAS that guy????


----------



## donwilwol

Todays finds


----------



## WhoMe

Woohoo…. I won a 12 that I was bidding on. And it was $10 under my max bid. 
Ok, now what do I look for…lol Will post pics when the mailman brings it to my door. Yay..
I am finding that completing planes for missing parts to be MUCH MORE expen$ive than I thought. Of course, I have the 71 and the 45 in which I am looking for parts….

Even though it is way out of my price range, a #2C with a "V" logo blade went for $255. Would have LOVED to buy that one. I actually covet the #2C much more than the #8C Ty 11 I still need to complete the 2C-8C type 11 goal…Oh well, another day….

Had someone bring in a 5 1/4 to work today. Looked to be a type 12 with the '10 patent date, tall knob but no ring. They were considering buying it from a friend but I told them to pass. The sole was cracked in 2 places on the side bump, the frog was missing the depth adjuster stud and knob as well as the adjuster fork was broken. The tote was not even rosewood and didn't fit either. What was left of a blade was not even a stanley. They did have a Shelton that was either a #4 or a #4 1/2 size (2" blade width) that was in really good shape. Was just missing the blade. Told them to buy it and get a aftermarket blade that was in the .100 range.
Should ahve given them my contact info. They were just getting into woodworking and wanted to get into hand tools. I could probably pay it forward on some parts and even a #3 plane. Next time I see them, I will have to remember to get contact info.


----------



## upchuck

Nice scores DonW and WhoMe,
Don what's the diameter of that wooden screw? What you got planned for it?
WhoMe congrads on the #12 I'm looking forward to the photos.


----------



## lateralus819

Don if u ever need wooden screws i see a guy on glens falls CL who makes them.


----------



## Slyy

Awwww, I'm sad they took away the pretty birthing Indian lady!!

Excellent scores to both you Don and WM!

Bandit I'm jealous of all that work you're getting done down in the dungeon! Careful the lady don't see what's on the washer!

This weekend was a good score for me, a nice deep Disston No15 fret saw, a VERY heavy (tumico looks like the name) combination square, no-name bevel gauge and a SW era No 220 (so it qualifies for the plane thread  ) All for about $15.

























I'll tell ya what though: one of the things that I find truly fascinating while going to antique stores or estate sales, is the odd ingenuity of people who need a tool they don't have and just make something like it out of what they do have.









A lot of these aren't always good ideas but fascinating all the same!


----------



## lateralus819

Nice scores Slyy.


----------



## CFrye

Looks like lots of great stuff being brought home today! Congratulations gents! Slyy, that last pic reminds me of my son repeatedly breaking shovel handles. Hubby got tired of it and replaced the last one with a length of pipe! The boy hasn't broken that … yet.


----------



## WayneC

Well done guys. No planes for me but my Goodell Pratt Brace arrived yesterday. It is the brace on the top. The bottom brace is a North Brothers 2101. Both are 10" sweep braces.


----------



## WhoMe

Wow, there are some nice stuff showing up today. Slyy, upchuck, Yea, I'm happy about the win and although it may not be the "score" folks like DonW and Slyy are getting, I felt $60 including shipping was a fair price for a complete #12 in good shape considering I have seen many go for much more. 
I will surely post shots when I get it.

Other than ebay, anyone know of some good sources for 45 parts? Looking for a slitter, slitter depth stop and thumbscrew, the long dpth stop and the cam. I am dragging my feet on a slitter on ebay right now and I lost on a cam that went too high for what I wanted to pay. Ever since I got that 45 from Don, It has been nagging at me to get the rest of the parts. More so as the principle of having a complete 45…. you know, feeding the ego.

Wayne, watching you post all those braces have shown me that there is much more variety than I thought. The two I have are nothing special. I just wish I could figure out how to identify them when I see them while rust hunting. Planes and hand saws, I have got down. Other stuff, no so much….


----------



## donwilwol

Whome have you seen Wayne's "what brace to look for thread", http://lumberjocks.com/WayneC/blog/38126

its the reason I bought the 921. I seen the brace, looked it up and seen it was on Wayne's list and brought it home.


----------



## donwilwol

dup post, dam phone!!


----------



## CL810

Picked up a Craftsman 78 for only $25 on eBay. Was in great shape. Only spent about 30 minutes tuning it up and sharpening the blade. First time to use one and it sure is nice.


----------



## WayneC

Looks like it is in great shape.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Clayton. I have a enough parts to make one complete 78 - still deciding if it will be the Stanley or Miller Falls.


----------



## bandit571

I 've had a Wards #78 for a while ( $16 or so) that seems to be a Stanley made one









Biggest thing was learning HOW to set that iron. Had to be just so, to not get in the way of the nicker. All parts were there, just needed a wee bit of shapening on the iron. There IS a rebate in the photo, the wood turned so shiny, it shone like a beacon…


----------



## CL810

I agree about setting the iron, Bandit. I spent more time getting the depth of cut set than I did cutting the rabbit.


----------



## CL810

Cricket posted method of "embedding" videos in posts. See post #5.


----------



## theoldfart

^ got a "page not found" message!


----------



## bandit571

Keep an eye on that fence, as well. If you don't torque the bolt down tight, the fence will slide a bit in use, DAMHIKT..

Found that IF you lay the 78 on it's side, with the iron just snug, you can set it flush. Then tighten it down. The rod has a hole for a nail to torque it down with. It is the thumbscrew bolt that holds the fence to the rod. It is the one to be torqued down.

The front hand gets a little sore, holding the plane. I guess that is why Sargent made a horn on theirs…


----------



## SASmith

CL810 had an extra a in the link above.
Here is the new video posting instructions.


----------



## CL810

Thanks Scott!


----------



## donwilwol

Upchuck, the screw looks about 1 3/4" in diameter. No plans yet.


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit, thumb screws will hold on a smooth shaft better if 1. you slightly roughen the shaft or 2. taper the set screw on the shaft end so about half the screw diameter can contact the shaft or 3. both.
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Or 4) grind a small point into the end of the screw.

Just used that plane again this afternoon. Pair of Visegrips, got that extra 1/4 turn. Fence stay put. project was a tray for some chisels to hide in. it came out a tad wide, so I needed a rebate cut into the top of another tray.









At this rate, I might have to start a second tool chest build…


----------



## lateralus819

Whos got 3 handplanes of yours dreams coming? THIS GUY! Cant contain myself. Guess all that extra tool hoarding paid off! Sold a bunch of my "extras" to fund it, and while it was a lot, it was money already spent, and i made a good profit. Best part? My wife's totally cool with it!

Oh and lets just say i have yet another 4 1/2 joining the collection


----------



## WayneC

Photos or it did not happen…. (We can wait until the packages arrive)


----------



## lateralus819

You will have to! One will be here tomorrow . ill wait till theyre all here.


----------



## WayneC




----------



## Mosquito

I've got a small collection of Keen Kutters starting to grow on my bench… Though they're not all matching. That's a problem

KK 4-1/2c
KK 5-1/2c
2 * K 5c's


----------



## thedude50

I like the KK bedrock planes but have a couple that are not this type they are ok but not as good.


----------



## Mosquito

I kind of like the KK line (The Keen Kutter KK #) with the thicker casting on bottom, and tapered irons. Haven't gotten to use it much, though, so we'll see if that holds out


----------



## WayneC

Where are the photo's? 

Bought my last brace for a while (knock on wood). Perhaps I can focus on finding a Stanley 289….


----------



## Texcaster

My DX60 is still new. This is the first critical test. This good student double bass ( ebony fb ) had too much finger board relief ( a hollow to allow for string rotation when played ) in the D and G string path. I went from plane to 240 sanding block very easily. The hollow that the plane skipped in the D path was removed.


----------



## WayneC

Delicate work Bill.


----------



## donwilwol

I won't buy the plane but he could get top dollar for the stuff he's smoking!


----------



## johnstoneb

For the past year I have been trying to get a #2 at my price. Finally last weekI got one at well under my max bid. It showed up yesterday. Cute little thing.










I took it apart tonight and cleaned the iron just a bit. Look what appeared.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ ah, very nice!!


----------



## theoldfart

^^ Sweet (heart)!


----------



## Slyy

Great score Bruce


----------



## WayneC

Very nice.


----------



## steve_in_ohio

very cool with the sweetheart


----------



## Slyy

Anyone know a decent place for replacement 78 duplex plane blades? Saw a link from highland woodworking but my Google fu is run ing low today. Have an opportunity to purchase one or two planes for about $15 but neither has any blades.


----------



## lateralus819

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Iron-Blade-Cutter-Stanley-78-SW-Sweetheart-AA-Trademark-/181354948466?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a3998e772


----------



## woodbench

If Im looking for vintage Stanleys to restore for users does corrugated or smooth work best?


----------



## donwilwol

imo there is no noticeable difference in performance from corrugated or smooth.


----------



## woodbench

Thanks Don, whats your take on Hock irons?


----------



## donwilwol

Hock irons are the only aftermarket I have. They work very well. I must add though, I will only replace a vintage iron when its used up or beyond sharpening.


----------



## lateralus819

Well after a very anxious wait my other planes arrived. Cant explain the joy from looking at these babies!










A #4 1/2 with a 50 degree frog, a #073 large shoulder plane, and a #60 rabbet block.

These are the nicest looking tools i've had the pleasure of holding. I showed my wife and even she said they were gorgeous. The 4 1/2 is a lot heavier then i was expecting.

I picked the #073 up off ebay, gent said he never used it, paid $200 for it. I think i got a good deal.


----------



## WayneC

Wow very nice…. Christmas and a March birthday all rolled up into one.


----------



## lateralus819

Best part is i didnt spend a dime out of the bank account. My wife likes that lol.


----------



## WayneC

Best kinds of tools.


----------



## bobasaurus

Brings a tear to my eye, lat. How does using a 4 1/2 compare to a standard 4? I have the LN 4 and use it on nearly every project for smoothing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lat- friggin sweet. I hope you enjoy those buggers as much as I have. The 4 1/2 is stout….a good thing for a smoother. You'll be surprised at how much that cherry darkens in the next few years.

woodbench- imo, the hock irons, or any thicker iron perform better on hardwoods. I don't notice any difference in performance with corrugated planes. They look kinda cool. But the grooves tend to collect grime.


----------



## lateralus819

Bob, it's said that the extra mass helps move It through difficult grain. As for me and why I have 6 of them from various makers, it's the overall feel and heft. Just like a #8 is for a lot of people. The 4 1/2 is my #8. Love them. Can't even use a 4 now lol.

Red, thanks I hope so too! I originally only intended on the block and shoulder as I know they'll make mortise and Tenon not only easier, but more pleasurable. The 4 1/2 was a bonus with what I had left over. Plus I got the 50 degree frog cause I work with a lot of woods that like to tear out, especially curly maple and African Mahogany. Really want a shooter now lol.


----------



## bobasaurus

Lat, I'm curious to hear how your new #4 1/2 ranks against the others then. Thanks for the information. I have the 50 degree frog on my #4 and like it a lot. It can smooth woods that my other planes all chip out.


----------



## bandit571

Reality check alert. Spent $20, counting shipping









The rest of my allowence went towards some supplies, and a tire for the van. At least I'll have fun re-doing this old #1104…

Hmm…Still have a five dollar bill in the pocket, might rust hunt tomorrow….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Reality check alert"

Ehh….don't mind Bandit. He insists on pissin' on everybody's presents.

Lat- a no 62 would be my next purchase too. If you hadn't already thought about it, LN no. 5 1/2s and no 7s have the same 2 3/8" frogs. Makes it slick for future purchases if you want to switch around the various angle frogs.


----------



## johnstoneb

I posted this before picture a couple of days ago.









Here are the afters. Overnight in the Krud Kutter, some scraping paint and wax on the totes, some brass polish and some time on the worksharp and it came out looking pretty. There must have been rust under what was left of the nickel plating on the lever cap because almost every bit of it was lifted by the Krud Kutter. No paint the Japaning was probably 98% or better. The sole was flat and it makes a pretty nice shaving. That is soft maple.


















I was really suprised by how small this plane was. To think a No1 is another 1 1/2" shorter.


----------



## lateralus819

Red I think I'm set on Vintage Jointers unless. I would like a #51 though maybe #62..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I lust after an LN 51…and future 52. Supposedly this is a prototype 52:
-


----------



## lateralus819

where did ya get that pic? I'm surprised it's taken em this long.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Just got the pic off the web. From everything I know about LN, they struggle to just keep up with demand. Development of new tools might not be the top priority. At the same time, I can appreciate them insisting on getting it right the first time.


----------



## lateralus819

True. Man, as perfect as my 4 1/2 is. I couldnt imagine a #51/#52….i think i'd go into shock haha . I wonder if craftsman of yesteryear felt the same way about a new stanley tool.


----------



## WayneC

51/52 would be sweet.

Just missed a $32 BIN 605 on eBay. Bah… Need one to use as a scrub plane


----------



## lateralus819

********************ty. I cant wait to find a cheap 607 or 608. I do have a type 5 #8, and its a joy. dunno if i could replace it.


----------



## lateralus819

Ill let you know Bob. The closest one i have thats similar in weight but still lighter is my Type 13 4 1/2. Very thick casting but still light in comparison. But this particular 4 1/2 has this "feel" i cant explain, its like the LN. Just holding it feels good. I dont think ill ever sell it. Nice large adjusting nut, great jappaning. Cant thank Don enough for selling it to me!

I think a close 2nd would be my miller falls #10. It has a good feel too. I havnt actually sharpened my MF or union 4 1/2. So i have yet to use them. I have two type 10s as well ill compare.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I would feel a certain void in my life without my LN no 7….lol.


----------



## lateralus819

Lol. ugh…i think buying these LN was a bad idea :/ haha. I love my vintage tools. But man, these are SEXY!.

I just couldnt justify $500 for a #8..unless i sold a ******************** load of tools.

I told my wife I'm spending all day at the antique fair. Can't wait1!!


----------



## WayneC

Happy hunting at the fair. I need to get out and hunt as well. I'm using my eBay funds to upgrade a few tools.


----------



## lateralus819

Its been a while. Last time i didn't get much, didn't have much of a budget, but now that i can make an ok profit, i think ill pick up more. Not to mention i was with my wife and she kind of slowed me down lol.

I was thinking of schooling her on planes so we can have two sets of eyes. She actually knows a decent amount for someone who doesnt use them.


----------



## WayneC

Most important thing is to teach her not to walk by a $5 #1.


----------



## lateralus819

She knows. LOL. I have the best wife ever, she seems interested in the tools when i talk about them. She'll ask why i have another tool, and i proceed to explain what feauture is different. And she remembers.

The reason i married her is cause on our first date, for an hour straight until dinner we talked about the universe. I was blown away it wasn't about makeup or shopping lol.


----------



## jordanp

Here are two plane's I picked up recently. The #48 is a fulton/union I think it was missing a blade.. looks like the #5 could be turned into a user pretty easily..


----------



## Slyy

Lat that is one nice score you have there, I love that Sargent plane, I'd love a shoulder plane myself but hard to convince the wife $200 or more on a plane is okay (she's only seen me buy and refurb $15>pieces of junk)!

Bandit got a nice pickup as well, ought to clean up pretty.

Bruce, that looks seriously diminutive, I couldn't imagine holding a No 1 in my hands (thank goodness Bhog and Stef usually stay away from this thread!). It sure looks better than when it fell in your lap.

Okay for me, not a plane per-se but close. I picked up my first drawknife recently from a cabinet shop that has a whole host of other goodies I need to try and score more of. This thing was painted black all over and very poorly sharpened by hand by a previous owner. I've got to say that (again thx to a previous generous donation from Rojo) I've really begun to understand what "sharp" actually is and I know it starts with a flat back. I've been using 220 grit paper and block up to this point flattening the back (have just a tiny bit out to the edge that I still lack). Man my arms are TIRED after 2 hours of sanding back and forth but this is what she looks like currently:


----------



## lateralus819

Well, it is expensive, but Lie nielsen himself makes sense, think about it. Say, $200 for a plane now. Divide that by 30 or 40 or 50 years. Not so expensive.


----------



## WayneC

Lat she sounds like a keeper. 

Nice draw knife Slyy. Time to make a shave horse.

Jordan, St. James Bay sells 48 and 49 replacement cutters if you need them. They are on the Stanley replacement parts page. Normal set is 3 blades. Are you sure it is a 48 vs. 49?

#48 Blade 5/16" wide $12.00 per pair.

#48 Blade 7/8" wide $8.50

#49 Blade 3/16" wide $12.00 per pair

#49 Blade 5/8" wide $8.50

http://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/


----------



## WayneC

Oh and Lat in 50 years you can probably sell it for more than originally paid.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah Lat, I completely agree. I've made a deal with her that I will find and sell/trade up on planes when I can but she knows the investment is really in the tooling. You gotta have the tools to make the furniture, it all starts somewhere. I take the most pride in turning the broken ugly ducklings into beautiful users but I can't expect to find all the planes I need lying in a rusty bucket at the flea market.


----------



## lateralus819

That was my argument to my wife. She keeps saying she wants me to sell stuff, but i told her i need certain tools. Shes been pretty good about it.

its a one time investment for the most part.


----------



## bandit571

Lat: You NEED a box to hide them all in









Hide them in the bottom, instead of out in "plain" sight









That way, only you and the









will know how many you have….


----------



## lateralus819

hahaha. thats good stuff bandit!


----------



## thedude50

I do love my 51 its a beast to move and slices through end grain like a hot knife through butter but does take a lot of time on the stones to keep it as sharp as it needs to be .


----------



## mochoa

Paul Sellers has done a pretty cool series (for paid members) on making wooden planes, in particular one that works as a travisher for carving out chair seats. 









I've got to make me one of these one day.

He has a really interesting way of heat treating the iron too. He does it in the BBQ Grill with coals and a hair drier to get the heat up. I thought that was pretty cool and a very different approach to others I've seen.

The video on heat treating the steel is free. http://woodworkingmasterclasses.com/blog/2014/02/03/making-wooden-planes-hardening/


----------



## lateralus819

Paul has a school near me in NY, but he stopped coursed for a little while not sure. Cant wait till he opens it again though.


----------



## mochoa

Attending a class in person would be awesome. If you aren't a subscriber already I highly recommend his woodworking masterclass membership. Nothing like seeing someone with his skill level in action.


----------



## WayneC

He used to be a frequent visitor to this thread. He should drop back by.


----------



## JayT

Any HPOYD followers in Arizona? Check out this!


----------



## 33706

Thanks for spreading the word,* JayT!!*


----------



## bandit571

Gene Howe lives out that way….


----------



## TerryDowning

I just won this MF #10

Actually LOML did, she HATES to lose!!

eBay photo


----------



## WayneC

I'll have to send her my eBay selling list…


----------



## TerryDowning

No no no

well??

yeah NO

These are occasional victories for me, I've learned not to reach too far or too often. I've seen your list Wayne (I can't afford it)


----------



## WayneC

I'm actually surprised how easy eBay is and I have not had any issues with buyers so far. (Knock on wood)

If you have spare tools, I recommend trying it.


----------



## JayT

Anyone want a complete Type 3 Roundy Rock collection?


----------



## TerryDowning

Want definitely, Need No
Can afford? NO

Not complete anyways. Where's the 606?? what about corrugated?? (Sourgrapes much??) If I can't afford it I'll kibitz.


----------



## WayneC

Looks nice. I am a square rock kind of guy…. Where is Bertha? I thought he was a round rock guy.


----------



## WhoMe

I'm with ya Terry, would be nice but at more than $200 a plane, seems high to me. And I noticed it is missing the 606 too.

Besides, I have TONS of round rocks in my yard and I think I paid $100 at most….. Why would I spend that kind of money on only 8 of them…lol

PK, that is sure one large pile of planes….. I think I would do pretty good there. I only saw a couple I would want. The rest you guys could have. 

Jordan, you might also try nhplane parts to see if he has any blades for the T+G too. nice score.


----------



## WhoMe

Hey guys, a question about nickers… NO, not the underwear kind…

How many use the nickers on the older stanley planes.

I just used the nicker on my 78 and WOW, it makes it HARD to push. I only used it to initially score the wood and got to about a 1/8" depth before retracting it. Then I went the remaining depth without the nicker.

I have seen Mos use the ones on the 45 to initially start cuts but I just cant see using it for the full depth of the cut if it is that hard to use.

Any helpful hints??

Also, I just saw a #112 finish up on ebay for over $127. I just started looking at those. Is that the going price for a complete one in good shape??


----------



## bandit571

Changing the knicker on that 78 of mine, PITA, so, I leave it out.

IF it is too hard to push with the knicker, it just may need to be sharpened

Got that Victor #1104 just about done









Just a $20 plane from fee-bay…


----------



## lateralus819

Terry thats a decent #10, looks like a type 2 like mine.


----------



## mochoa

A nugget of plane info I just learned today. So what do you do when plow irons are measured in empirical and plywood is undersized?

My original thought was that I needed a side rabbet plane, cut the rabbet narrower than the plywood then widen it with a side rabbet plane. Hey, its an excuse for buying (or making ;-) ) a plane!

Paul Sellers (I know I'm getting annoying) buys extra plow irons then grinds them down to plywood sizes for drawer bottoms and what not.

That was a revelation for me… thought I would share.


----------



## WayneC

On the Record 043 and 044 I believe you can get Metric cutters which can also be a solution to the problem depending on the plywood.


----------



## JayT

Mauricio, dude, don't be raining on our parades. Undersized dadoes are a great reason to buy another plane or two (if you get both a 98 & 99). Why spoil that with simple common sense and logic about regrinding irons? If you are going to stop being an enabler, we might have to kick you off the thread.


----------



## mochoa

LOL, sorry Jay brah! Side rabet planes for the house on me! syke!

Metric cutters huh Wayne? Can those fit a #45?


----------



## WayneC

Not 45 compatible. They are simple grooving planes.

http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/ploughplane.html

The Record 043 and 044 both have 4, 6, 9 and 12mm blades available.










http://www.record-planes.com/record-no-043-plough-plane/










http://www.record-plane-reviews.co.uk/record-plane-no-044.php


----------



## Mosquito

about the nickers, I've only used them on 45's and 46's, and haven't ever had them be an issue before… maybe they need to be sharpened? I don't think I've ever had any of them set for an 1/8" though, only around 1/32


----------



## bandit571

Been using that #1104 on some of my scrap boards,,,, seem to take a see-through shaving only in the center third of the iron, nothing to either side. Might have to work on the sole a bit more? Straight edge shows one edge of the sole is higher than the rest of the width. Maybe a little Paul Sellers work on the edges of the sole??

On my Wards 78, the knicker is barely below the sole of the plane, but just enough to cut a marking gauge-like line. That is about all you need to have. Just cuts the wood fibres ahead of the iron.

Used it for that Tool chest build, man my thumb got sore! The thumb goes where the bullnose iron would go, the fingers go on over the top. press towards the wall of the rebate. Not much of a handhold, but it do work.


----------



## WhoMe

Mos, Bandit, Thanks on the nickers. I know I did not sharpen it.

But, Mos, you bring up a good point, I didn't think about a different depth settings/positions for the nicker. Ill have to look at the one on the 78 and see if there are two tabs. 
I do think I was using the longer one if there was one. Also, it probably didn't help that it was on Ash.

And Bandit, thanks for the reference depth on the nicker. I figure mine was closer to 1/8" protrusion into the wood.

I did find in use that I had to wax the sole. It made it much easier to use and didn't vibrate and make noise. I'm not sure where the vibration was coming from but I know it was not blade chatter. WAY too high pitched. Have to look into that too. I found the 78 to be interesting to use but it looks like there is a bit of a learning curve.

As far as sharpening, anyone know of a good instruction set/video on the best way to sharpen them. I can't imagine they need much sharpening though. Especially since the outside surface/cutter is supposed to be on the same plane as the side of the tool. I would think too much sharpening would offset the cutter away from the plane in which you need that cutter on, i.e. the side of the fence/tool


----------



## bandit571

I just sharpen the bevel like any other plane iron. The "outside" that sits flush with the side of the plane, should be SQUARE. It has to act like it is a part of the plane's side.

When you look at the knicker, it will be a cambered edge. Treat it like any other cambered iron. If it IS too long, a good sharpening should make things a bit shorter as well. Knickers on these planes have three lobes, only one will be sharpened up. Or, at least should be. The other two are to keep the knicker from spinning out of it's slot. If you only have two, then one is missing/broken off. The unused two will be longer than the sharpened one, too.

Thumb's no longer sore, now. maybe i can go use that #78 again….


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, the 405 also has metric cutters.


----------



## 33706

I've got #78s and always wondered why people would sharpen one tab down to a nub…and then I discovered that on hardwoods a nicker would make the plane skate across the wood, by elevating the sole instead of cutting the score line deeply enough.


----------



## Iguana

Was finishing up a seat for a shop stool this morning:










It is made from beetle-kill pine, somewhere around the harness of balsa. Makes for a lot of fluffy shavings:










This planing session brought to you by Larry, Curly and Moe:


----------



## Slyy

Those are some slick looking woodies mark!


----------



## mochoa

Ok so the conversation about plow planes has led me to the conclusion that I need a dedicated plane for metric cutters. Thanks guys!


----------



## theoldfart

One of the Records I would think.


----------



## DanKrager

I can't bring myself to modify vintage cutters to match metric plywood. I use the next smaller size cutter for the dado, then cut a shallow rabbet on the mating piece until the fit is near perfect. It's an old technique.
DanK


----------



## WhoMe

Holy crap, Just saw a cam stop for the 45/55 go for almost $40. I was following it and put a max bid in but I was nowhere near that price. That is just too much money. It wasnt even a reasonable price. 
Musta been a couple of egos bidding on that one.

Mark, like the plane with the racing stripes. IMO, it has some auto styling going on there.


----------



## johnstoneb

Who You can see some really stupid prices when two egos go at it. I missed out on a 12 1/2 a while back I didn't bid early and couldn't get to it to bid before it closed. No one bid. It was relisted and went for over $60. I really kicked my self on that one because the opening the first time was $15.99. I finally got one for $35. Those cam stops seem to go for stupid money quite a bit of the time. Keep looking. sometimes nhplane parts has one.


----------



## lateralus819

Early bidders sucks. unfortunately i didnt get any on stuff i was selling lol.


----------



## thedude50

Nice Planes Mark did you buy them or make them. They look really good I bet they are a blast to use .


----------



## thedude50

Poopiecat that's the same problem that I had with my first dado plane the two nickers would not slice through hardwoods deep enough for the cutter to engage so I sharpened them really short and they worked like a champ


----------



## Iguana

Mike - the offset stripes on the middle plane were inspired by the dual stripes on a pic I found of an old Cobra.

Lance - I made the woodies. Irons from Lee Valley. Won the LN 60 1/2 in a contest. All are very nice users.


----------



## thedude50

Nice work Mark I am impressed


----------



## Iguana

Mike, here's another from my till that has some automotive styling cues:


----------



## WhoMe

Mark, the above plane and the one with the stripes sure look like they have a distinct influence from a 1939 Delahaye Roadster.









Lateralus, I have given up on early bidding. all it does is drive the price up higher and I always get outbid. 
I prefer to monitor till the last day to see where my max price will fare. Then I put it in mybidder and wait. Unfortunately, I am only 2 for 5 based on what I was comfortable to pay. One bid, I missed by 50 cents…


----------



## lateralus819

i just scored a Sargent #410 for $40. Well under my max by bidding at the last second.


----------



## TerryDowning

Terry thats a decent #10, looks like a type 2 like mine.
Either a Type 2 or 3. Hard to tell from the pics. I'm good with either. According to Tracking, it should arrive today.

$40 is a lot for a piece that is rarely used (Cam Stop that is). I have an extra, maybe I should put it up and see what I can get for it.

Congrats Lat


----------



## TerryDowning

Look what arrived last night.
Packaged well and it survived the shipping.









Very Grimy









Next to my #9









Missing the lateral adjuster. (I didn't catch that in the Bay pics. Oh well) Handle needs repair as well. Fortunately I have a Rosewood Pen Blank just the right thickness for this.









Based on the handle shape and the use of the blued steel hold down screw on the front of the handle, I believe this to be a Type 3. Possibly a late Type 2 as the wood on the handles is very dark and I believe it to be rosewood. Typical type confusion where the properties of the plane in hand don't exactly match the study.









Definitely not the worst plane I've ever started with and should be a good user.


----------



## lateralus819

Sweet, welcome to the #10 club . I love them, i think these are the best looking vintage planes.


----------



## lateralus819

Picked this up off the bay. $40 seemed like an ok deal. I can fix the handle, and not a bad price to try my first 718C autoset.


----------



## TerryDowning

Nice, hope it works out for you.


----------



## bandit571

That Victor #1104 will need a bit more work on the sole. I can get nice shavings, but only in the middle third of the iron…

Brought home a small metal can from work. From Eagle One. Original NEVER-DULL Wadding Polish.

Stinks to high heaven! Tear off a small "pad" of the stuff, and buff away on about any metal. Then a clean soft cloth to polish it off. Seems to work on the Lever cap and other parts on the Victor #1104.

Anybody hear of this smeellllyy stuff?

Lets see, belt from beltsander? or abig, LARGE file? Sole seems to be a bit high along one edge..


----------



## WhoMe

Well, I picked up my #12. Pretty jazzed. A bit more pitting on the blade than I thought but it is complete with no cracks anywhere. Pics to follow as I cant post from my phone.

SO, does anyone have any typing information or a link for the #12s ????


----------



## lateralus819

if the front/back of the base are flat across its earlier type. if its rounded its later


----------



## lateralus819

early









Later


----------



## lateralus819

Bandit, i use a product called "ultimate compound" its like #5 for a big bottle. Then use a grinder with a buffing wheel. Works great on brass and anything that isn't terribly rusted or pitted.


----------



## racerglen

Have a tin of never dull Bandit, worked like a damn until one of my boys left the lid off :-(
Great stuff, keeping an eye out for another..


----------



## TerryDowning

Used it in the military for hand polishing bare metal objects, works like a champ, but does stink.

http://www.nevrdull.com/


----------



## bandit571

Did a little sanding on some cast iron thingys tonight..









This one is good enough for the girls I run around with. Seemed to work a bit better, too









Worked over three planes









With both the sanding belt and awad of that smelly "Never Dull". One of the three is a Yorkie, too









Afraid this was just the tip of the iceberg, though









"NEXT!"


----------



## WhoMe

Anyone looking for a set of #12 H+Rs for a 45?
The seller has several other sets but they are the smaller ones.


----------



## lateralus819

#4 1/2 bug strikes again! Two more to add. Lets see that makes - MF #10, Sargent #410, Union #4 1/2, Stanley #4 1/2×3, Siegley 4 1/2, Lie nielsen 4 1/2.

I still have a bunch to find - Revonoc, Diamond edge, lakeside, Ohio, Keen kutter, Winchester, National, Rockford. Probably wont add a Veritas. Probably more I'm forgetting. This is turning out to be a fun game! Good thing i sold some planes to make room.


----------



## Mosquito

Been watching that one since it got listed Mike


----------



## Slyy

Broken cap, very rusty but I've brought back worse. Worth $14?


















EDIT to add: it is horribly rusty and pitted on some areas. But I think I should be able to bring it back to user status, NOT collector status.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive spent $14 on worse stuff but that ones pretty crusty. I say offer $10 and consider it entertainment with an upside.


----------



## donwilwol

A restorable 605 is definitely worth $14.


----------



## jordanp

Looks like someone found that in the dirt somewhere..


----------



## lateralus819

I bet that will be a fun restore Slyy. Can't say I've tackled anything that bad. I'd like to try though.


----------



## Slyy

If it weren't a bedrock (only one I've found) I'd probably just let it be. Might just take her home with me


----------



## lateralus819

I've seen Don resurrect some artifacts worse then that lol.


----------



## TerryDowning

Jake, If nothing else, call it a skill builder.

Progress on the #10

Rosewood pen blank to the rescue. The hide glue held nicely. and still enough pen blank for a pen or maybe another handle repair.









After some shaping. I still need to scrape down the old finish and refinish and make sure the hole on top is aligned correctly.









Anybody know the finish concoction used on MF handles and knobs? lacquer? Shellac? super secret magic formula? I'll probably take the finish off the knob as well and finish the same as the handle.


----------



## john2005

Jees Jake, where'd they store that thing, a fish tank? I say go for it. I have a bedrock cap on my franken-plane #5 that I would trade for another usable cap if you want. Not sure of the vintage but I do have the (poorly) repaired sole and might be able to get an idea. Just been awhile since I looked at it. PM me if you want it.


----------



## racerglen

A thanks to Don W ! Had this old plane body hanging around, thought I'd make it into a parts holder, like he'd suggested, screw a knob, tote or frog on to make it easier to keep the parts secure .









I think it says 605 at the rear end ?









Anyway here it is cleaned up and screwed to a chunk of 2×4 so it'll sit firm in the vice while I play..









(And if anyone thinks it's a 605..GOTCHA..it's #5 that'd been through a fire and warped like..well you get the picture, I wanted better access to the stuff that'd be held down, and a buddy with a milling machine took 3/4" off the sides..)


----------



## Slyy

Yeah John it sorta looks that way! Maybe it was sitting in between the scuba diver and the chest of good and jewels?
I think it'll be a fun project, just see what i can do I guess.

TerryD I think it was an reddish/orange shellac they used. Recently took some off the MF 14c I'm currently working on. It was half peeling/melted off anyways otherwise I might have kept it on there. I thought about trying to replicate it but I kinda prefer a danish oil finish on my totes, not a big fan of shiny shellac or the feel of it. If you try and replicate the original finish I'd love to see how you do it and how it turns out!


----------



## jordanp

Im pretty good on fighting rust but What's the best way to remove the little amount of Japaning left on a Stanley plane?


----------



## JayT

Jordan, I use wire brushes and an old beater chisel to remove most japanning. If there is some stubborn spots, aerosol Strypeeze paint stripper is the last step, and it does a good job of loosening them up.


----------



## lateralus819

Always sandblasting too.


----------



## shampeon

Well, I ordered a Lie-Nielsen 85. My first non-vintage plane since my first plane purchase ever, the amazeballs Buck Brothers No. 5 from Home Depot that magically transformed into a scrub plane.


----------



## lateralus819

Sweet those things are gorgeous.


----------



## lateralus819

Tried my new LN planes out. Man what a difference. Didn't even hone them. Curly maple gave me a little trouble, but thats probably due to it needed a little honing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

There's no turning back Ian. No turning back.


----------



## CL810

203 action for Smitty.


----------



## Pezking7p

Jordan, I had really good success with some spray-can stripper. Fast acting formula worked in about 10 minutes. Then scrape it off and use an air hose to get the loose bits out of the corners/holes.


----------



## JeffHeath

I made these.

Coffin smoother in maple, 50° bed.










Jointer/try plane in locust with curly cherry tote, also 50° bed










I started out making Krenov-style planes, but after making a fleet of them, I decided to concentrate on making traditional style planes instead. Mainly because you can't get a plane from Old Street Tool (Clark and Williams) anymore. Here's those:


----------



## jordanp

Very nice jeff. Did you ever notice an advantage using the traditional style?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love the #203 shot!!!


----------



## JeffHeath

In use, they all work the same. Krenov style planes are a heckuva lot easier to make. I can easily make a bunch at a time by batch cutting everything with the same setups. Traditional style planes are made out of a solid piece of wood, so they take a lot longer, and fitting the wedge is a precision fit. Also, floating the bed, mouth and abutments are all done with very fine work. Sharp floats…..I'm wearing mine out.

Now, 50 years from now, my money is on the one piece, traditional style planes. Every laminated plane I've had my hands on, or seen, made 100 years ago or more, was not in very good shape. But, our glues today are much stronger.

Most people who want to try a wooden plane end up buying a train wreck off of fleabay that's totally worn out, so they never get a chance to try a new one that's properly made and set up correctly.

I guess time will tell…..they all work as intended, which is to say they plane wood very well.

Once you get past the small learning curve of properly setting the iron for depth, working with a wooden plane is a sheer joy compared to a metal plane. That's why I like them, and that's why I make them.

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, any special frettling on the deadman to get the 203 to work?


----------



## CL810

Kevin, yes the deadman can only be 3/4" - 7/8" thick where the 203 "hooks." So I ran a groove vertically on the backside of the deadman along the dog holes. I left the right column two inches thick for a holdfast but have yet to need it. The 203 is great. My brother has always said, "there's nothing like having the right tool at the right time."










Looking back at my previous pic the two 6' boards I was edge jointing "disappear" into my bench top. Funny.


----------



## theoldfart

Took me a while to figure out you weren't planning your bench top. You going to put a softer pad on the 203?


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Jeff. I made a plane from hard maple that was close to traditional, but made it in 2 pieces instead. I also made a krenov/traditional hybrid for our shop made plane swap. I used a piece for the middle, and then made the abutments in the two side pieces, then glued it all together.

I still hope to get a traditional 1-piece plane made at some point.


----------



## CL810

Probably not Kevin. I'll just use a thin piece of wood to protect the piece I'm working on. Hasn't been an issue yet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love me some #203s!!!!


----------



## Iguana

Nice looking tote on that jointer, Jeff.


----------



## WhoMe

Woo hoo, that was a lot of fun rockin and rollin here. Just had a 5.1 earthquake about 7 miles from my house. Had a good jolt then some rolling. Wife felt the 3.6 foreshock about an hour earlier.

Luckily no hand planes were hurt…


----------



## ToddJB

I just picked up a 203 off the bay for my old bench… Now I just need to make deadman. Cart before horse


----------



## Slyy

Awesome WM! We had one here in Norman OK 2 years ago, just 7 miles from the house. 5.4, biggest one in OK history, was pretty awesome as far as I was concerned, did make a few cracks though in the house…..


----------



## bandit571

Work bench is a little messy right now









To keep this "plane oriented"









A M-F #8. Also in the area, after it was cleaned up a bit









A Victor #1104. As for them other toys, well…..


----------



## WhoMe

Slyy, yea, this one was interesting. It felt like someone kicked the house then it rolled away. It was really shallow too and that is why the initial jolt. 
Local damage was much worse than I expected for such a light to moderate quake. The sad part is that we are overdue for some biggies and whenever a quake starts, you never know how it will end. 
Even the USGS said the LA basin has been in a 20 year or so "dry spell". 
We have been making fun of this one because the news has overblown it so bad but I'm not looking forward any real big ones anytime soon. That Japan quake a couple years ago lasted more than 5 minutes. That is an absolute eternity when you are in a larger one. This place will be hosed for a while… 
Had some fun little aftershocks since though…


----------



## WhoMe

Let's see how this works. Here is the#12 I won off eBay. A bit rusty but it is complete.


----------



## WhoMe

As someone said this is a later one (type 2 I guess) because of the rounded ends of the sole but the brass knob that holds the blade looks like this









Seeing the stamp of the Stanley bevel and rule and new britan Conn just makes me think this is still fairly old if I relate it to plane blades and the logos.

Btw, I figured out how to post pics from my phone…yay


----------



## WhoMe

And here it is after an evaporust bath and further clean up and a bit of polish on the one brass knob. The handle got a light sanding and 2 coats off wiped on clear shellac.

ip









I'm going to do further work on it though. Blade needs dirge clean up, brass needs to look pretty and I'm most likely going to work on the japanning to seal the cast iron.

I did put a really basic hook on the blade and I think the #80 will most likely see almost no wood. This #12 it's just too easy to adjust and use.


----------



## johnstoneb

I agree with you on the #80 not seeing much wood. I just got a #12 1/2 cleaned up and with just the basic hook it was doing a nice job. Easy to adjust no chatter. I'm still trying to get rid of the chatter in the #80.


----------



## WhoMe

Bruce, what I did find out while playing/adjusting it, setting the blade at about 90 degrees chatters nicely and leaves a washboard look on the Wood.
So, note to self. Washboard look=90 degrees, all else= blade at angle away from handle…


----------



## WhoMe

Question to those using a 12 or similar(12,12 1/2,112) scrapers. Do you slightly radius the corners of the blade to prevent the corners from creating tracks.


----------



## donwilwol

I do radius the corners


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks Don, thats what I was thinking since these type of scrapers don't arc the blade like card scrapers and the 80 do.
Thanks again.


----------



## JayT

The #12 looks good, Mike.

Heft? Check
Hubris? Check

Systems are a go










Carry on.


----------



## Airframer

Bonehead of the week..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-STANLEY-BAILEY-No-5-1-2-PLANE-BODY-PRE-MOUTH-ADJUSTMENT-TOOL-WOOD-/281293408094?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417e64c75e


----------



## DanKrager

^clearly made before the invention of the mouth, hence pre-mouth-adjustment.
DanK


----------



## Airframer

Kinda what I was thinking… must be Rare!


----------



## john2005

And nobody bid. Slackers.


----------



## Bundoman

Sorry to change the subject but I have question for you handplane folks. I bought a Keen Kutter K5 at auction recently and I believe that it does not have the correct lever cap. The cap that came with the plane does not have the spring steel tab between the lever and the blade. It is more like a newer Defiance cap with the cast recess in the cap to accept the rivet and tab but it was never drilled for the parts. I am thinking that the single "k" planes were Stanley built Bedrock style planes and should have a lever cap with the tab. Anybody that can confirm this for me? Thanks in advance for the help.

Brent


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Brent. the lever caps on KK's I've owned were exactly like baileys. I've got several extra if you need one shoot me a pm.


----------



## Mosquito

gets a little confusing when people start referring to Keen Kutter's as "KK's" since they also had a KK line (KK4, KK5, etc) lol. The earlier Keen Kutter K series were made by Stanley, and were early bedrocks. It would have a standard Stanley lever cap, and all the older K series planes I've seen had the no-logo lever cap. Later Keen Kutter planes had the Keen Kutter logo stamped on the lever cap as well. Not sure who made those, but they're not quite as nice.

On a similar/related topic, I've been slowly expanding my Keen Kutter KK collection… Just won what I consider my "holy grail" of keen kutter planes. At least for me. Just won myself a Keen Kutter #64 tonight  Just a few weeks ago I was thinking "Man, I wish I could find a #64 sometime…" Just wasn't expecting to so soon lol.


----------



## lateralus819

What is a #64, isn't that a low angle jack?


----------



## lateralus819

nevermind i see it.


----------



## Mosquito

#64 for Keen Kutter is like an early #45


----------



## CampD

Guy has relisted the 5 1/2 @ 19.99 now
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-STANLEY-BAILEY-No-5-1-2-PLANE-BODY-PRE-MOUTH-ADJUSTMENT-TOOL-WOOD/281298718883?_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985&_trkparms=aid%3D444000%26algo%3DSOI.DEFAULT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D21142%26meid%3D5873795563375222108%26pid%3D100012%26prg%3D9373%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D281293408094


----------



## Airframer

I was tempted to bid on it the first time around but figured by the time I found a tote, knob, blade, chip breaker and lever cap plus all the missing hardware it would be a bit expensive for a type 16+ .


----------



## jordanp

the LN 62 is a low angle jack i think..

Nice score on that #64 Mosquito but we need pictures for proof


----------



## WayneC

Yes it is Jordan. LN follows the Stanley numbering convention. I was thinking the same thing on the photos.

Eric, just say no….


----------



## Mosquito

I just won it last night, so it's gonna be a few days before I can get pictures posted, but you can bet I will. little bit more than I'd normally spend for a #45, but… it was the sickness I think. That and I didn't have an early model #45 (with knob on the plane body), and it will probably be the cleanest of all the #45's I have

I do wish it was a Stanley #64 for the same price lol


----------



## WayneC

I might actually buy a new plane. Have an offer in on one.


----------



## shampeon

Hi, gorgeous.


----------



## theoldfart

Huba, huba baby.


----------



## WayneC

That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## DanKrager

+1, TOF. Even blue hair wouldn't improve THAT!
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

She is purdy Ian. I'd like to get an LN scraper plane, but I'm hung up on which one. I don't think I'm gonna decide til I attend another tool event so I can fiddle with them some more.


----------



## Airframer

I have all but decided that I HAVE to do this…



That is so freakin' sweet!


----------



## WayneC

That looks like quite a challenge.


----------



## lateralus819

That would be cool if the sole had a brass or steel plate, and a brass holder for durability. But that looks so slick.


----------



## AdamWood

Airframer - I would love to see what you come up with. I have favorited a few of your projects including the dividers and crown saw rehandle - they are just awsome.


----------



## Airframer

Well, don't expect anything to happen soon.. but someday.. maybe lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, Adams plane is very inspirational. Lotta hours in that beauty.


----------



## lateralus819

Red- went to a LN event, man it was hard to not buy anything. I got to hold a #8, felt about 20 lbs heavier then my #8. They also had a #7 1/2 which was cool. All i bought was a chip breaker screwdriver.


----------



## donwilwol

I had the LN #1 in my hand. It was pretty hard to put down.


----------



## lateralus819

Yeah it's cute. I held it for a while. Loved the #212 clone, i may considering getting one. Almost bought their #101. Been needing a really small block, and it felt perfect.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Until I held a no1 at an event, I had no idea how small they really are.


----------



## lateralus819

Yeah, i bought one on ebay the other day (stanley, not LN) I saw the package and didn't see how it would fit. They're so tiny and cute! lol.


----------



## donwilwol

Well, we can't talk about them with a picture.


----------



## lateralus819

Mines dirty . I have a brand new walnut knob/tote coming. Going to save the originals. Ordered a proper stanley blade as well, not sure what type it is so it's hard to say. I called LN about a #1 cap, but didn't get a call back. Going to be hard to find a legit Stanley cap so i figure it will hold me over.


----------



## WayneC

Since we are doing photos.


----------



## WayneC

Lat, Keep your eyes on eBay. See #1 lever caps there from time to time.


----------



## lateralus819

Good to know. I bet it will cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## WhoMe

Nah Lat, the #1's are so small, it probably costs a couple of fingers…. ;-O

I figure that IF I ever get a #1, it will be a LN. I'll leave the Stanley ones to the serious folks. Besides a #2C is about as serious as I want to get..

And you guys that talk about the LN tool events, I missed 2 this year within driving distance. No more. The next one that comes this way, I will not miss. PERIOD!! no more excuses. Hopefully I'll have money to spend also.


----------



## donwilwol

you don't want to go if you don't have some money to spend.


----------



## lateralus819

Seriously agree with Don. Had i not just bought $700 worth i would have bought something other than a screwdriver. Plus my wife was there…...


----------



## WayneC

I cannot believe you did not at least get a brush to go with the screw driver. 

The woodworking show used to be great when both LN and Lee Valley have booths. You could test drive competing planes and pick what you liked…


----------



## Bundoman

Thanks all for the responses and offers. I have a good Stanley replacement cap and will make the swap. I believe that this is the first Keen Kutter I have owned. I picked it up for $7.00 and thought it a good user Bedrock type plane for cheap. It just struck me that the cap could not be right and you all have helped confirm my suspicions. Many thanks! I will post some pics soon of a couple projects from the weekend, k5 included.

Brent


----------



## lateralus819

I dont think i saw a brush or i would have bought one. Lee valley wasn't even here. It said in the pamphlet they we're going to be, and i saw almost everyone with a handbag. Not sure why. I told my wife they probably felt sorry they couldn't come so mailed a bunch of bags lol.


----------



## donwilwol

^That's true. One of the vendors (oneway I think) had a couple Lee Valley bags hanging on the wall behind them. One of the customers wanted to buy one. They wouldn't sell it to him.


----------



## lateralus819

Go figure. I couldn't believe how lame some of them we're. I kept checking out Long island woodworking supply. Was going to buy some japanese chisels but they didn't have a full set.

I had to laugh at the HUGE harbor freight setup or whatever it was. Tons of junk.


----------



## WhoMe

Don, I know what you're saying but even going without enough money will still provide an educational experience.
In my case, that would be fine for now. LN planes are not a priority right now in my grand scheme of things. But learning about them sure it's.


----------



## Airframer

Coffee anyone? Took the new SW 5 for a spin today… who knew ebony was so pleasant to plane?


----------



## chrisstef

Looks like about $15 worth of shavings there AF. Where'd ya score the ebony?

Ill take a cup.


----------



## Airframer

It was found on fleebay. I hated to do it but it needed to be about 3/16" thinner so out came the jack. My bandsaw is not good enough to shave a cut like that.

I might keep them to grind up and use as filler dust lol.


----------



## lateralus819

I've always wanted to make something with shavings. Seems like such a waste.


----------



## WayneC

I want a spill plane just to make shavings. 

http://www.wkfinetools.com/tmaking/art/spill_plane/Spill_Plane1.asp

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=64338&


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random Tuesday photo:


----------



## 33706

Another random Tuesday photo… a handplane of MY dreams!!



















It once was a Stanley #34 transitional… now it's a work of art! just found the pics…


----------



## Slyy

Wow poopiekat!!! When the worlds of hand planes and pool sharks collide!!!!


----------



## lateralus819

Check out the level he did as well. Nice stuff.


----------



## DanKrager

Lateralus,
I made these from plane shavings…the bloom part,








DanK


----------



## lateralus819

Very cool Dan! Thanks for sharing. I wonder if it could be possible to make a form and make them into "boards" by compressing them.


----------



## Airframer

Well….. I suppose that is the simple form of OSB… why not?


----------



## Pezking7p

Got down some old oak boards tonight to start getting them ready for my bench top. I noticed a lot of hidden nails, and a cut off 1/2" bolt, so I started to question if I should use these boards at all.

Well, for fun I decided to take my new no5 to the face to see what the board looked like before I made up my mind. I was so hung up on the nails, I forgot how dirty the boards were. Chipped the iron .


----------



## lateralus819

That sucks Pez, been there, done that. I never plane dirty boards, unless it's a crappy plane.


----------



## Pezking7p

It's bad news all around. Have to spend an hour getting that plane sharp, PLUS I need to buy an extra 50 BF of lumber for my bench. Looks like I'm breaking out the trailer.


----------



## upchuck

I've been having a little bit of trouble adjusting a #71 1/2. 
I'm flatting the bed of some stone boxes. The mortise on some have been drilled and on some chopped with chisels. Some of the stones rocked a wee bit while sharpening. I'm looking for flat beds over 70-80% of the bottoms.
How do you all adjust your router planes to take deeper shavings at 0.005" per. When I loosen the blade clamp the blade goes angular and screwing down the adjusting nut is not consistent.
It's a Type 6 circa 1941 model with rosewood handles. But I don't think that that matters.


----------



## DanKrager

WayneC, are you thinking about making a spill plane? I used those plans to make one and while it works, it cost a LOT more than $50 if your time is worth ANYTHING! Here's a deal. I'll send what I made (cherry) and you send the LV.
DanK


----------



## Airframer

I'll start with the blade slightly lower than the current mortise, scrape away at the bottom, slightly loosen the blade holder, drop the blade slightly and rinse repeat.


----------



## DanKrager

Upchuck, I got all frustrated with that very problem too. Solution? Don't loosen the clamp all the way, just barely enough to let you move the blade with adjusting nut using quite a bit of force. It's not unlike a regular plane where you don't crank the cap screw to the max, just enough to hold the blade in position.
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Pez, that sucks. I was holding my breath as I read that when you said "old boards with nails" etc.
DanK


----------



## 33706

Nice hydrangeas, Dan!


----------



## upchuck

Dan- 
Thanks I'll try that. It makes good sense. I'm reading your, "...It's not unlike a regular plane where you don't crank the cap screw to the max, just enough to hold the blade in place." as meaning the lever cap screw. I do tighten up my cap iron screw (AKA: chip breaker) to the max. And then like a bench plane you use the router plane with the blade clap very snug but not tight?
"...not…unlike…don't…" Is that a triple negative? Sort of like, "I wouldn't say it if I didn't know that it wasn't true." 
As a long reformed Southern Illinois person I've forgotten a bunch of the local lingo.
And how are the white squirrels doing after your winter?


----------



## WayneC

I'm thinking of going the LV route for the spill plane Dan. I have lots of other stuff to build before I would get to a Spill plane.


----------



## shampeon

My scrub plane is great for dealing with dirty boards, but that's only if you don't mind taking off some thickness. I'd maybe take a brass wire brush to the board to get all the crap off next session.


----------



## chrisstef

Pez - Or you can go with a belt sander and some 60 grit to start. It should scrub off 90% of the dirt and even shine up the nail heads so you can locate them easier. If you cant get the nail heads out, send em home with a punch and plane right over the top of em.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^+1 to what Stef says, both suggestions.


----------



## bandit571

Had some nasty (even for me) barn siding last fall. Just leaned it up against the side of the house for a day or two, and the rain washed away most of the dirt. It even turned the nails a bright red, made them easier to see.

On another note:

Over at the SMC neanderthal haven, there was a post about a fellow refurbbing a "9-1/2 Block Plane" ( was actually a Sargent #306). The guy went WAY overboard, way too much scraping, and file work. Then he turn a new adjuster for the adjustable mouth.

IF I can, I will post a link to the vid. Weird Guitar at the start of the vid, too.


----------



## lateralus819




----------



## bandit571

Thank you.

Hey, I do have a couple REAL stanley 9-1/2s, would he like to do them???


----------



## JayT

^^ I would have so many questions for that guy, it's not even funny.

Is his goal with that video is to scare anyone out of ever wanting to restore a plane because they think it will take too much time? And who the heck spends that much time squaring the sides of a block plane? Is he going to go through the whole process again in a year or two after the sole is ever so slightly abraded from use?


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks for the condolences and suggestions. It would be a shame to huck these boards, 50 yr old, 2"x10" x 8ft oak.


----------



## bandit571

Was using a plane on a slab of Walnut, and found a bullet trying to hide in a knot. A little easier on a scrub plane's edge than a nail, but that lead do shine up purdy…..

looked like a 22 sized ball. Maybe the bullet caused the knot? Oh well, dug it out, and threw it out.


----------



## bandit571

Question for the plane experts:

Most use a plane to flush up a dovetail joint. But what kind of plane would work on these dovetail joints?









Shhh, they are trying to hide in a miter joint…..









Just wondering…


----------



## lateralus819

There, that's better! New walnut tote and knob for the #1, a proper blade, oh and a type 4 #2.

Yet to clean either up, going to be as minimal as possible.


----------



## planepassion

lateralus819, re: plane shavings. Besides priming the compost bin, I also use them when I build boxes to house gifts. They cushion the gift, plus add a bit of flair since I use shavings that I created during the making of the box.


----------



## theoldfart

Brad, my wife thinks the shavings are the bees knees for starting the fireplace or camp fires. My neighbors use them for mulch, and I use them in my composters.


----------



## terryR

Those are both gorgeous, lat. How did you finish the walnut? It looks nice and reddish…maybe just my screen?

An ethical question for you enablers…

I'm building a lil till for my Stanley SW 45, but every time I handle the boxes of cutters a small piece of the original label falls off. The horror! So, I'll build a set of duplicate boxes, no problem. BUT, I really want the duplicate boxes to have some labels on them.

I have no intention of re-selling the boxes…I'm NOT a fraud. Do you guys think it's OK to attach some fake labels to boxes that live in my shop only? Honestly, I may do whatever I decide, but would love to hear opinions. LOL.

Anyone know where I can download a high res image to print? I've been searching.


----------



## JayT

Smitty did it for his 51/52. As long as it is for your own shop, I don't see a problem.

Personally, I would probably add an inconspicuous small line somewhere on the label that says something like"Reproduction box & label, not Stanley original". Something that wouldn't be immediately obvious, so that you still have the appearance, but is honest. That way, even if something unforeseen happened to you, it wouldn't be able to be passed off as an original by someone else who either didn't know or didn't have scruples.


----------



## WayneC

I've seen the labels on eBay for sell. Here are some googled images…

https://www.google.com/search?q=stanley+45+cutter+label&client=firefox-a&hs=JWj&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=sb&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=ty08U4LLPOWuyQGHpYHYDQ&ved=0CEIQsAQ&biw=1680&bih=930


----------



## Mosquito

I'd say go for it Terry, but if you're worried about the morals, just put something on the label somewhere that denotes it's not an original?

Also, you may want to have a look here:
http://lumberjocks.com/grfrazee/blog/32410


----------



## lateralus819

Terry, i didn't finish them. I bought them on ebay for a great price too. I'm not sure how they're so red for being walnut, but thats what the description said. I think it's a poly top coat, which i don't like but i'll leave it.


----------



## terryR

Awesome links, thanks! Yeah, I was concerned about an accident to me and my wife selling them with no idea…

Maybe I can wood burn my name and 'reproduction box and label' on the back?


----------



## donwilwol

I've rebuilt, restored and refurbished a lot of planes. My new totes don't get stamped as repros, and I've tried to find a way to mark "repro'ed by" and never came up with one. I see the point and have no idea how it should be dealt with.

I'd say restore it like you want. If the restoration is good enough a collector can't tell, I wonder how it matters.


----------



## shampeon

I've added a drop or three of red TransTint to walnut Danish oil to give a slight red cast to walnut. I prefer walnut with a little bit of red in the finish.


----------



## Slyy

If a restoration is good enough a collector can't tell, I wonder how it matters

You know I think you bring up an absolutely fantastic point here Don. We all (for the most part) have planes we've bought in various states of condition and sometimes done significant repairs to them (from a collector standpoint) to return them to user status. It makes me think: how do I know the guy who owned this plane 50 or more years ago didn't himself replace a tote or knob on this particular plane? Or maybe he machined up a new cap iron screw or whatever the part may be? Does that make the plane less original? I'm not sure I know the right answer here but I'd lean towards no in the vast majority of cases.

Now, as Terry wants to do or Smitty has for one of his planes, if you want to reproduce a box or labels etc I say go right ahead and do it. If it's for your own personal pleasure/use and you have no intention of falsely passing it off as original I think that's perfectly acceptable. I also appreciate the desire to place some sort of mark on the item to indicate it as such and if, like JayT pointed, some time in the distant future your box is sold some unscrupulous person can't pass it off as original or an honest person couldn't mistake it as such.


----------



## lateralus819

If i was a collector, I'd want it to look as nice as possible. Unused but patina'd would be fine, or like new as long as it was done correctly. I don't even like the tools i use to look old and beat up, just a personal preference.


----------



## shampeon

Right now even the most expensive Stanley bench planes are not ultimately that much money. In the guitar world, 1959 Gibson Les Pauls are tens or even hundreds of thousands of dollars, and there are a lot of problems with fakes (parts and guitars) because they're so valuable. Until we get to the point that it's worth it for unscrupulous people to start faking these things for money, I wouldn't worry about labeling reproduction labels or knobs/totes.


----------



## Mosquito

Like someone said, pics or it didn't happen.




























It happened.


----------



## lateralus819

I like that cutter roll, pretty neat. Looks like it's in great shape. Is it a stanley made?


----------



## WhoMe

Smitty, pretty cool shoulder plane holder you got there…

Mos, nice

Question for #12 users. When working on the scraper blade, is it configured like a card scraper - with edges 90 degrees to the plane of the scraper or is the blade configured like a #80 with the edges at 45 degrees?

I would think it is like a card scraper but would like to hear from a couple of veterans of the #12.
Thanks


----------



## Mosquito

lateralus, I'm pretty sure it's Stanley made. It's marked K64 instead of Kk64, so I would think that it'd follow the same convention as the bench planes. Doesn't quite go with my my increasing KK collection of Keen Kutters, but I don't think that'll be too big of an issue ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

That's becoming quit the combo collection Mos.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mos has a new GQ avatar. Pimp.


----------



## Mosquito

I sold one of my #46's, so now I'm back to 6 again. It was mainly the collector in me that wanted this one, as I'm sort of starting a set of Keen Kutter KK series planes now. I kind of like the tapered irons they have. I can "justify" it by saying I didn't have a #45 with the knob on the main casting… right? lol

The irons aren't in very good shape. Most are relatively pitted, so sharpening might be a pain. That is if I can even get them usable again with out removing a ton of material…


----------



## WhoMe

Never mind, found my answer. 45 degree angle…


----------



## thedude50

you guys that are turning your own knobs and making totes I would like to know how big a turning blanks you're using to turn a no 2 and a no 4 knob and how thick is the lumber you start out with to make totes. I was also curious if any of you know if the lee valley tote plans fit the lee Nielsen planes


----------



## jordanp

You can usually make a tote out of 4/4 quarter sawn wood.
If I'm not mistaken most of the Stanley planes came with rosewood totes and knobs.


----------



## WhoMe

Lance, for the totes, I thought it was 5/4 lumber. 4/4 is just toooo skinny. As for the knobs, use 8/4. That also depends on whether the knobs are the early style or late style. Early ones are usually fatter than the late ones.
But of course you probably knew that. 
Unfortunately, can't help on exact dimensions right now. Especially for the #2, don't have one. If you need dimensions for a early type #4 (type11). I also have 2 late #3's that I can pull dimensions off of if needed too.
Just let me know and I can post them later today.


----------



## jordanp

It's been a while since i researched that *WhoMe* you are probably correct.
I thought i read somewhere if your wood is surfaced and dimensioned (flat/s4s) 4/4 would work…

I could be wrong, so could my source lol

going to bust out the calipers on all my totes when i get home.

*Edit*
I betcha i'm thinking of saw handles >< and not place totes…


----------



## donwilwol

I look for a minimum of 15/16" for a tote if its surfaced both sides., knobs are thicker and vary by type.


----------



## chrisstef

knobs are thicker and vary by type.

Yoda ….. (one raised eyebrow)


----------



## theoldfart

And how do he know dat?


----------



## shampeon

You gotta work with a couple different types of knobs to know which ones you prefer. Low knob, high knob, color.


----------



## donwilwol

I like to hob-knob


----------



## richardwootton

What in the world is this freaking thing?? I don't know why, but I kinda like it . . .
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Craftsman-Aluminum-9-1-2-4-Edge-Bench-Plane-MINT-In-original-Box-/181368935257?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a3a6e5359


----------



## WayneC

It is a well crafted model boat anchor. 

Second one I saw on eBay today.


----------



## donwilwol

That is a Sargent made plane. I believe the Sargent model is a #600. The Sargent model is pretty rare but there are a lot of craftsman.


----------



## lateralus819

Picked up a cap screwdriver. Even they are beautiful to look at and use.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, seen it before









Might look closer into the second row, seemed to me there was one of these…..


----------



## donwilwol

I don't think any #4 1/2 collection would be complete with out this, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lie-Nielsen-No-4-1-2-Bronze-Smoothing-Plane-2006-Edition-On-Base-Not-Iron-/181371023414?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a3a8e3036


----------



## richardwootton

Don I saw that thing posted earlier. Pretty sweet, but good god that's a lot of green!


----------



## WayneC

That is collector green.


----------



## lateralus819

I asked the guy at the LN event about that. Said it's pretty rare to do the #4 1/2 in bronze. apparently it's a bear of a job, cause it likes to warp on that size. Guess ill have to wait and see.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya just never know what youre gonna find underneath 100 years of dirt and grime. Here's a pic of a 12 1/2 Ive been gifted by Hog.










I only tinkered with it for about 10 minutes as I was shutting down the shop but this beauty is gonna get a full on spit shinin in the coming weeks.


----------



## lunn

Thinking about selling my Stanley Bailey # 64 and the Stanley # 10 1/4 together for one price. What whould be a fair price for both. 
The 10 1/4 is missing the front knob and has a chip in the rear of the sole that can be seen in the photo, most of the Japaning is gone. 
The #64 is in great condition except for chips on the tote no cracks ect. about 90percent of the Japaning remains. I only have the smoothing blade. 
Both are in the conditions i found them, leaving it up to someone else to restore them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll take a stab at an answer, lunn.

"Fair" is in the eyes of the beholder. "Market" is what it is, and to get that put them on the 'bay with no reserve. A fair return on the #64 could go all the way to 100-fold what you paid for it. Is any less than that fair? I saw a #164 go for just over $1K on the 'bay a couple weeks ago, about 70% of what they're billed as being worth. The #64 is said to be worth as much as $1,800 and 70% of that is about $1,250.

Thinking of the #10 1/4, the lack of front knob makes it a project because of the missing wood, of course, but also the cylinder and fitting to connect said knob to the body of the plane. The knickers are identical to the ones on the #444, one of only three planes that share the part. What's a project worth / what's a fair price? I have no idea.

I'd come up with an offer that'd be fair to me because for me they'd be users. Would such offers be fair to you? Don't know.


----------



## WayneC

I agree with the no reserve on eBay approach. Especially since you do not have a significant investment in them. Selling in eBay is easy. You can set them up to ship in a medium priority mail flat rate box.


----------



## lateralus819

Did someone ask for a chute plane? 25 lbs lol.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-UNUSUAL-IRON-AND-BRASS-PLANE-VERY-COOL-/271443876889?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3350dc19


----------



## WayneC

Looks like a printers plane for planing lead…. Notice how wide the mouth is. Also note that there is not much width in the blade.


----------



## ShaneA

Planing lead? Whoa, who would have thunk it. Pretty cool plane though.


----------



## Slyy

Lead plane, who woulda thunk? Suppose it makes sense!


----------



## Pezking7p

Wifey likes to run a hand plane.


----------



## DanKrager

Man, I want a planer like that. 
That is really fun when you and your mate have common interests. 
DanK


----------



## Pezking7p

For some reason every time she comes out in the shop, she asks if she can plane something. I see a flat bench in my future.


----------



## bobasaurus

Left-handed planing huh? Looked a little odd till I worked that out, hah.


----------



## Airframer

My wife is a southpaw too.. she has stated a right handed conspiracy against my bench setup lol.


----------



## WhoMe

Stef, my #12 has the same stamp on the same knob. I always relate that stamp to a early tool but according to folks here, my #12 is the latter type..
I think it would be fun to have a #12 1/2 thought.

Pez, now she is a keeper… I'm the south paw in the family so I'm always told I'm backwards..lol


----------



## Mosquito

My Fiance was helping me make a projector screen frame tonight, because she was bored lol. Let her use the #101 to clean up the cut edges on the boards, chisel to make the knife walls, and even run the Lakeside miter box for about half a cut (then she got tired of that and let me finish lol)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sounds awesome, Mos.


----------



## jordanp

My newest screw driver might almost be worthy of smitty cabinet shop, if I do say so myself.. well almost..


----------



## planepassion

PezKing, my favorite part of the pic of your wife planing is the workout gear. She's all decked out for some woodworking. Either that, or she just got back from a run. I do that sometimes too.

Seems like she's gripping the plane a bit hard though. Have her ease up and get into a groove of motion.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I heart this plane.


----------



## lateralus819

Red is that a 4 or 4 1/2?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Enough with the 4 1/2 obsession…lol

It's a 604. I think its the most handsome tool in my shop.


----------



## lateralus819

Was just curious lol. Couldn't tell. More handsome than your Lie Nielsen tools?

I think my favorite is My MF #10. I think as far as aesthetics go, Millers Falls had it. Something about those lever caps.

Speaking of #4 1/2's, i need to take a group shot. Was expecting a frog for my Sargent #410, but apparently the post office closes at noon on saturdays.


----------



## racerglen

Love my MF #10, and btw, Brad also love your Paul Sellars tip on the shelf liner for tightening up the tote, done two with it now and it works like a hot..well you know ;-)


----------



## racerglen

Love my MF #10, and btw, Brad also love your Palul Sellars tip on the shelf liner for tightening up the tote, done two with it now and it works like a hot..well you know ;-)


----------



## lateralus819

Cmon Red, i don't have an obsession…










I only have 8 of em.


----------



## john2005

Who like the sargentshttp://www.ebay.com/itm/almost-rare-VBM-SARGENT-514-LOW-ANGLE-block-plane-stanley-62-patented-TOOL-/201063745293?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed055470d? Isn't that you Don?

Yeah, I suck with a computer, so what


----------



## JayT

Happiness is . . . . . . . .

A Stanley #45 and a mountain of curlies



















Carry on.


----------



## theoldfart

JayT, don't you just love the sound from making those curls?


----------



## donwilwol

John, I'd love that Sargent, but that's more than I paid for my first car.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Norris-type adjuster too. Wow, very nice!


----------



## Airframer

Good morning Sunday….










I had no idea just what a pain in the ass curly maple was to plane…....


----------



## lateralus819

Eric, it can be a pain, but there are a few ways to combat it. Back bevel on the iron, wipe it with a moistened rag, and take light cuts.


----------



## Airframer

I got it smoothish with the LN. Once that laminate is glued I'll work a bit harder at getting it perty ;-)


----------



## john2005

Yeah, its priced high, but man is it nice to look at.


----------



## lateralus819

Jcboxlot must have bought out old manufacturing stock, cause somehow they always have the rarest pieces lol.


----------



## WayneC

Looks pretty Eric.

I found an interesting plane today. Not as good an example as it could be. I believe it is a #8 Leonard Bailey Victor. It has the wrong tote and knob and appears to be missing the blade adjuster.


----------



## lateralus819

Very nice! I'd love to find an early Defiance, with the body shaped like a Gage series, quite beautiful planes.


----------



## WayneC

I like the looks of the defiance body. Pretty cool.


----------



## thedude50

Thanks for the dimensions I when with the 5/4 for the totes and 10/4 for the big knobs and 7/4 for the no 602 knobs I was a bit pissed cause they sold the 7/4 as 8/4 assholes

Built the table for the old Delta RAS today now i am back on to the benches and back in the shop full time so I need to get this stuff done pretty fast so I can do some commission work. right now my top sellers are pens and out door projects but you can always hope for some fine furniture to walk through the door .


----------



## thedude50

don said I don't think any #4 1/2 collection would be complete with out this, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lie-Nielsen-No-4-1-2-Bronze-Smoothing-Plane-2006-Edition-On-Base-Not-Iron-/181371023414?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a3a8e3036

just so you know I recently got the sister of this plane and it sold to me for 600 this guy is being greedy I would buy another one in a heart beat but only for the 600 price I wish they would offer this all the time as it is such a nice plane


----------



## WhoMe

Well, good thing I am quite happy with a basic Type 11 stanley 4 1/2 C. Thanks, but I'll keep my money….
Am looking at another plane on ebay. Debating on how much I want to spend….

What I noticed is that bronze 4 1/2 plane has a 55 degree frog. That has gotta be much less common that one with the standard frog.

Lat, i'll have to make sure I remember those tricks on the curly maple. I am in the planning process on a couple pieces of furniture where the carcasses are made of curly maple.


----------



## WhoMe

Check this out. 
A Stanley #87 on ebay…

Quite interesting. The seller seems to be quite firm that this will sell for top dollar. Even the B+G site says this is a pretty rare plane.


----------



## lateralus819

WhoMe- Start off with the cutter fully re-tracted, ease up on the projection as you move the plane forward. I've been able to sometimes take thick cuts on curly maple. Other time's i can barely plane it. But the best way I've found is a back bevel, that is as sharp as possible. Or a high agle frog.


----------



## chrisstef

So .. I gots a question. Im starting work on a 12 1/2 and shes extra crusty. 4-5 rounds of wd40 and ive got the tilt mechanism starting to budge free. Is that threaded rod supposed to be able to come clear out of the housing? I ask because id like to take both brass adjuster nuts off to clean them and not be effected by a good soak in CLR or possibly and electrolysis bath.


----------



## lateralus819

Some have luck using a punch to drive the pin out, but one guy snapped the retainer trying, so tread lightly. I left mine on and polished it.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea I don't wan to remove the entire assembly. Ill definitely be leaving the pin in place. Peening and punching is not in my repertoire.

If I remove the further most adjustment nut (circled in red) will that threaded bar completely slide out of the circular alignment hole in the casting if I get it to tilt all the way forward?


----------



## lateralus819

Unfortunately not, i was hoping the same when i did my #12. What i did was tak the handle off, and use a buffing wheel with some compound and did it right on the body. Worked fine.


----------



## chrisstef

Right on Lat. Thanks buddy. Looks like ill be off to HF for some more Evapo. Ive read that CLR will chew up brass in short order and im not about risking it at this point. Hopefully I wont have to move to some ATF and acetone this evening to free it all up but we shall see.


----------



## lateralus819

Do you have a grinder and a buffing wheel? Use that with some "Ultimate compound" from advance auto. Works great. Unless you're not going for shiny.


----------



## chrisstef

Grinder but no buffing wheel. This one is mega crusty. Im talking I started with 180 grit and it laughed at me. Ill get it with some elbow grease though.


----------



## Airframer

Just remember.. can't remember who it was but we found out through their trial and mostly error that that hinge pin DOES NOT GO ALL THE WAY THROUGH! It is actually 2 pins in shallow mortises. Trying to ping it out will only result in disaster.

In other news.. as it is said.. sharp really does fix everything!










Damn that was fun..


----------



## lateralus819

Eric that looks awesome! congrats, isn't it fun taming that beast? What are the laminates for banding?


----------



## TerryDowning

Whatcha makin Eric??

Besides Pretty shavings and curlies that is.

My No. 10 cleaned up and ready for use.










I do love the MF Lever Caps.


















This is what happens when there is a gap between the Cap Iron and blade!! Just sayin' Hone those Cap Irons where it meets the back of the blade.


----------



## planepassion

Look at AF sharing the shavings porn with his bretheren! Nice.


----------



## Airframer

Thanks guys. Been a while since I made a mountain of shavings and man it felt good. Had to stop before I got carried away and ended up with some expensive toothpicks lol.

I am making… well… this is a secret squirrel type project for now lol..


----------



## theoldfart

Ah, squirrel moment!


----------



## bandit571

On that POS Kobalt plane, it kept getting wood thingys caught like that. Flatten the edge of the Chipbreaker, see no light shining through, reinstall the cutter assemby back inti the plane…..10 passes later, that wood stuff was back. Flimsy chipbreaker would bend back up. Lowes problem, now…









Wood Porn from the past. Just a $1 block plane, taking a ride on some barn wood sycamore…


----------



## bandit571

Might have been a sargent ? No adjusting wheel, used an Allen set screw through the top of the cap iron.


----------



## bandit571

More Wood Porn









Stanley 9-1/2, with a brown colour scheme









Hitchhikers?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe one or two more, before I leave for work









The rebuilt DE6c doing a little leg work.









My two SW ironed planes ( sorry Smitty, I'm keeping these) one is a #103 the other is the infamous 4square Junior Jack


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If you ever reconsider on that Four Square, let me know…


----------



## lateralus819

Wow…..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extraordinary-M-B-Tidey-double-bevel-plow-plane-by-renowned-maker-Jim-Leamy-/151273825585?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=FWrpsc6VTDGPU1FAGknCy5Tccck%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## steve_in_ohio

WOW is right, that is so cool


----------



## lateralus819




----------



## bobasaurus

Wow lat, what is that monster? Looks incredible.


----------



## lateralus819

Plow plane by Jim leamy. It's Chris Swarz'. Apparently it's useless, too heavy to actually move around LOL.


----------



## bobasaurus

I still want one. Amazing work fitting the brass to the ebony(?), and the overall machining. Too bad it's more pretty than functional.


----------



## Mosquito

Lat, that is one gorgeous plane. Shame that it's too heavy to effectively use (that would not surprise me lol)

Got to take my #45 out for a few passes this evening


----------



## lateralus819

I've been thinking about getting a #45. Is there a "micro adjust" for the width of rabbets?


----------



## theoldfart

Not really. You'd use a side rabbit to widen them. You can micro adjust their position and/or depth.


----------



## lateralus819

It is not possible to adjust the fence 1/16" or whatever is necessary? or just not practical? I've never used one so.


----------



## theoldfart

Not sure what you mean by adjusting by 1/16". The blades are a fixed width for several sized dados or grooves starting with 1/8" and going up to 1" or so. If you are rabbiting then you can adjust the width using the fence.


----------



## lateralus819

That answered my question thanks Kevin.


----------



## JayT

Yep, lat. You don't want to try making a groove 1/16 wider with the 45, but if you know you need a dado or groove of a certain width, use the cutter that is just over 1/2 the desired width and cut it twice. I did that this weekend, making a 1-1/2in groove with a 7/8in cutter.


----------



## Mosquito

I concur with the above.

I also got to take the #46 for a spin, making some dados as well. Haven't used that guy in a while


----------



## Slyy

Lat, those are pieces of art for sure. Couldn't hardly imagine using them, though they would look nice sitting in the shop!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A rabbet is adjustable via fence screw, a dado is not.


----------



## lateralus819

Good to know. Here's a question (Which Don may only know..) I bought a Sargent #410, the original frog had a brass adjuster, but the replacement had steel. At which point did they start using steel?


----------



## thedude50

who me when i got my 4,5 I ordered all 3 frogs they are only 90 dollars each one thing for sure is the high angle frogs give less tear out in highly figured woods but require more heft to push


----------



## j1212t

Kind of a weird request/question for the plane restorers and sellers here.

I need to get myself a few handplanes, it appears I have severe allergies to wood-dust, so I need to cut down on that as much as possible, also my workshop space will be less in the future, because the wife wants an extra bedroom for the kids… I don't think it is strictly necessary, as I have ample space next to my TS and workbench for a crib as is… but anyhow…

I am looking to buy myself a plane "starter set" which would include a scraper(s), spokeshave, a blockplane a jackplane no4-5? and a large plane something like no 7-8? Maybe also something of a low angle plane, depeding on the total cost. So I am wondering if there is anyone on here who in time would have a set like this to sell?

Few key points:
1. I am in Europe - which is also why I want to get them all at once, I don't have access to the tools here at the prices you guys have.
2. I am happy to pay the cost of planes and shipping up front but I am also coming to the states in September, so depending on transport cost I might just pick them up then.

Any extra ideas would be welcome and any offers can be sent to PM. I just want a good set of planes to start playing with!


----------



## lateralus819

Are you willing and able to restore if need be? Or do you want users right from the get go?


----------



## j1212t

Both is fine, I haven't done restores before. but if that's what it takes, I'll do it. I just really really don't have access to the planes you guys have in this small corner of Europe


----------



## donwilwol

Jake, were are you headed when you get to the states?


----------



## lateralus819

Jake I tell you what. I have a few planes. A millers falls #4, a millers falls #5 (Has a cracked handle, i will fix it, a stanley #9 1/2 and a Stanley #80 (I've no clue where the blade is, but you can make your own or buy one).

The millers falls are of the lower end, but still nice users. Both are sharp. The #9 1/2 is recently sharpened.

I started with the #5 millers falls, and it served me quite well, until i got into the addiction of hoarding Lol.

Just pay shipping and they're yours.


----------



## upchuck

Help-
Where can I get some information on fettling the bed, wedge, and iron on wooden bench planes for best performance?
Thanks


----------



## Tim457

Upchuck, Garret Hack's Handplane book has some information in Chapter 4 and especially page 73. Basic is you want the bed flat and the wedge to support the iron tightly especially down at the bottom of the throat. Sharp iron of course and tight mouth depending on the plane type.


----------



## j1212t

Lat that is an extremely generous offer and one I would gladly take, no idea how to repay you for that one though, also no idea how much it's gonna cost to ship them overseas, lets try to figue that one out, lets do that by PM i guess. I'll send you some details tomorrow, I'm now gnna go get some snooze while I dream about planes.

Don - we're flying into the big apple, then going to DC cause my wife hasn't been to there (well wife to be - going to be our honeymoon and what best way to utilize the time than to try to hoard some great tools!!)
After that we are not even sure, probably off to the east coast, definitely going to hit up the great canyon, that is for sure, inbetween, in general we might stay around the california area or go to FL instead or just drive around and visit national parks etc, really haven't put together a plan yet, Haven't even decided if we are doing 2 or 3 weeks.  Depending where my Fellow LJ's are at I might try to sneak in a few visits to give my best from Europe and try to learn a thing or two from you guys.


----------



## fatandy2003

I don't know enough about wooden plough planes. Is this a good deal at $45?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alkin-Antique-Wood-7-Brass-Plow-Plane-Antique-Wood-Plane-/151274536422?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## Pezking7p

Surprised to find this package in my mailbox when I got home.





































Completely forgot I bought it! My precious.


----------



## lateralus819

Nice Pez! First one? I bought one a month ago. Awesome tool. Happy i can finally fine tune tenons instead of using sand paper and files lol.


----------



## steve_in_ohio

wow, that is pretty, congrats


----------



## Tim457

Andy, would be a pretty good deal except for what looks like a fair bit of cracking on the beam arms. Also hard to tell over ebay if the skates are lined up, but from the one picture they may not be bad. Not sure if it's worth it to you to try to fix the beams after you pay what I would assume would be pricey shipping and customs. You'd also need to get the rest of a set of cutters somewhere else.


----------



## bobasaurus

Pez, that is one beauty of a plane. I also came home to a package today, though mine was from Lee Valley. I bought the left-handed iron edge-trimming plane to go with my right-handed one. Here they are with my cambered franken-jack, looking swell and making some sweet spill-like shavings:


----------



## lateralus819

Are those edge trimming planes useful? I never really saw the point when you could use a jointer plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Its tough to squeeze a jointer inside a dado though.


----------



## lateralus819

Aha, gotcha, that was the answer i was looking for!


----------



## bobasaurus

They are super handy to make an edge square without needing to attach a fence to a jointer plane (or constantly check with a square). Also handy for squaring up box sides after the box is assembled, or after you cut off the lid. They are also super slick to use, the skew just cuts beautifully.


----------



## WhoMe

Well, that is one down and one more to go. Just won a TY 11 #8C off the bay at what I consider is a decent price…. Now all that is left is the 2C..which.. will be a long time in coming. The #8 is being shipped economy so it will be here in about a week or so… YAY!!! Ill have to post a couple 'before' pics when I get it.
That means I will be prepping my #8 ty 19 for sale sometime in the future. Cuz, no one NEEDS 2 #8's…. do they???

Pez, nothing like a shiny new toy showing up in the mail. especially when you forgot about it…

After that, I was trolling other posts. 
How about a Buck Rogers 714. currently at $10 with 1 bit but it has 6+ days left. Looks like a really nice example..

Or,
a Seargent 711 Autoset . currently at $12.50 with 6+ days left.

Or..
A Keen Kutter #3C. Buy it now for $55 or make offer with 29 days left..

Or..
How about a 604C . A type 7 with a decal on the handle. currently at $76 with 5+ days left..


----------



## lateralus819

Congrats whome. I didn't NEED 3 #8s or 2 #7s or 2 #6's but i had em!










I have since sold the extras lol. 1 of each now.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I may sell a few more too lat. It bugs me if they don't get used at all.


----------



## WhoMe

Oh, good, no encouraging words to be a hoarder…lol
Luckily, I bought the first #8 knowing I would be replacing it with a ty11 c when I got one. And for the price of #8s are going for, I'm hoping I should be fairly even $$ wise.


----------



## terryR

Congrats on the precious, Dan. Must have one soon! LOL.

Mike, try to forget you saw that 711 Auto-Set…

...just sayin'


----------



## WayneC

Morning Everybody.


----------



## lateralus819

Morning Wayne. Red I'll take that 604


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe…..the bedrocks aren't going anywhere;-)

I've got an extra no 7 and no 8 that just collect dust. Might get rid of those. Might have to trim down my till!

Howdy-do Wayne-O!


----------



## WayneC

I say convert the extra planes into planes that you need. I'm selling my extra tools to fund getting other tools, I want/need. eBay is pretty easy. Also, if anyone is interested I figured out how to ship a #7 by priority mail for $17.45.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, if you decide to unload that 8 let me know.


----------



## terryR

Huh? Wayne is selling his Bedrocks? Oh crap! That must mean today is the end of the world as we know it…

Mike, after putting on my glasses, I see the Auto-Set you posted is a VBM…never mind…too new for my collection so bid away!  I should really blow that kind of money on a new air compressor…but the Sargent is much nicer to view. Just 'need' the 08 and 11, ya know?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wayne, exactly what I was thinking. I don't have a router plane, and I'm finding all kinds of instances where I could use one.

Todd, I'm glad you said something. I'll hook ya up.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm….Do I REALLY NEED 4 jack planes in the shop? FIVE #4s?? FOUR #3s??? I am holding the line, so to speak, as I only have a single #6…..

Four block planes? And bidding on another? Do I really NEED two 9-1/2 block planes??Iwill be keeping that SW #103. The #110…...maybe?

Need to make room (lots of it) for that plough plane to sit. As for the single "Glueing Jointer".....as much work as I put into it. it will stay. Just a Stanley #31, of course.

Bad when you need more than two tills to hold a few planes???


----------



## WayneC

For the record, I'm not selling my Bedrocks. 

For some odd reason, I am looking for a 604 (might have to do with seeing Red's) to go with my LN and a second 605.

The other one on my hot list is a Stanley 289 or perhaps one of the LV Skew Rabbit planes.


----------



## terryR

^LOL!

Wayne, I have the LV skew rabbet…love it with just minimal time so far. A solid plane, IMO.


----------



## WayneC

To be more exact the voices in my head say something like

If you get a 604, you can swap the frog in the LN to a high angle frog and then you do not need to swap frogs when you want the higher angle even though you could buy the HA frog and switch it in and out in 5 minutes…

I want to set up a second jack for scrubbing, it should be a bedrock to match the others even though I have sold 3 or 4 nice #5s in the last month or so.

Any of you guys have similar voices? lol


----------



## Pezking7p

Last weekend I had this voice telling me to get a full set of type 15's….Is that the voice you're referring to?


----------



## richardwootton

Jake, if you guys make it through Arkansas I would be happy to buy y'all a beer or something and chat about woodworking. I might even have a spare #5, or something you could have.


----------



## WhoMe

Oh, I'm not bidding on any of those links. I figured I would see if I could be an enabler.
Right now, only things on my list are a #2c, 112, #45 parts, #71 parts.
Then who knows, maybe some hand saws…


----------



## WayneC

It is a similar voice Dan.

I need some 45 parts too and I need to make some boxes for combination planes in general.


----------



## Mosquito

what #45 parts are you guys looking for? I've got a few layin' around


----------



## WayneC

Cam is the primary one. Not decided I will go down the slippery slope of hollows and rounds.


----------



## WhoMe

Looking for the less commonly used parts. Cam, slitter+ depth stop+ thumb screw, long depth stop.
71 wise, mainly looking for the front foot and shaft. The other two missing cutters and the fence stop are low on the want list.


----------



## Mosquito

can't remember exactly what I've got at home. I might have a spare beading stop. Know I don't have an extra cam, only have 2, one for the Stanley and one for the Keen Kutter.


----------



## WayneC

I keep hoping to find a cam at a flea market or antique sale. I saw one with a nice plane and cutter set last weekend. Really good shape. Asking was $225 so I let the plane go. Was the same seller I got the Bailey Victor Jointer from. I might be missing the long depth stop too. I will have to take a look.


----------



## WayneC

Speaking of hollows and rounds….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Set-Stanley-45-Plane-Hollow-Round-Bases-Cutters-6-10HR-Nosing-24-Rods-/191119369475?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7f9a2503


----------



## Mosquito

lol $1,050 and they still want you to pay shipping


----------



## richardwootton

What do you guys think about the St. James Bay scrub plane? I've been looking for one for a little while and it looks pretty nice. http://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/featured.html


----------



## 7Footer

Any of you guys have an idea on what era/maker of the wooden bodied one on the far right is? I also want that little bullnose plane. I emailed the person, they want $150 for the whole set but I only want those 2, not sure if they will break them up or not.


----------



## richardwootton

The one on the far right looks like a Scottish infill, but really hard to tel from the pic. Buy them all and sell the ones you don't want!


----------



## shampeon

Richard, I dunno about that plane particularly, but I've heard there's a huge lead time for anything made by St. James Bay. Like, months and months.

Stanley 40s go on eBay for less than $100 routinely. I'd go that route if I wanted a real scrub plane. But my converted jack plane works just fine.


----------



## bandit571

For a $100, you could walk into Harbor Freight, and walk out with TEN scrub planes..

Windsor #33. Regrind the edge of the iron into a 3'' radius, and set it to work the same day









Although it is a bit wider than a #40, it is still a #3 size plane, but it is a HUNGRY little plane.

Plus, IF the first one gets a bit dull, you'd still have nine more at hand, ready to go….


----------



## theoldfart

Those H&R's are not a full set, missing the 12!

Edit, my bad it is a full set. ;-) still overpriced in my opinion.


----------



## WayneC

Seems like it. Did Stanley actually ever make 24" rods?


----------



## WayneC

Related to St. James Bay, I agree it takes a while to receive things from them if they are not in stock and you call for them. How much do you think you would use a scrub plane and do you think a Jack with a cambered blade would be just as effective. If they have what you want and you get it via eBay, they ship at the speed of other eBay sellers.

Also, if you are looking for a replacement set of cutters for a Stanley 66, I recommend you get the LN set vs. the St. James Bay version. (Since we are on the topic of St. James Bay).


----------



## WhoMe

So, what is it with St James Bay? To me, I almost never really hear anything good about them. It is always, yea they have a lot of Stanley replacement parts but good luck getting them. The message always implies that you either have to wait forever to get the parts or you are forced to find other sources for the parts.
I'm not trying to bad mouth them but is there a story behind all this bad press??


----------



## bandit571

More plane porn, anybody









An "all-purpose" bench set, maybe. DE6c, OTc 05c, that SW 5-1/4, and a M-F #8, with a look at the soles









They came out of this old box









Had to dig a bit









Hmm, maybe a bit deeper









Ah, there's some of them, now


----------



## bandit571

Been hoarding Jack planes as of late









From the left: Sargent #141c, Frankenbailey #5, Ohio Tool Co. 05c, and the Corsair C-5 Scrub plane









And the soles









Think I have enough jack planes???


----------



## WhoMe

No, Bandit, I think you need a couple more. You need a larger variety of colors…
Gotta love those bottom ridges. And the soles look so nice too.


----------



## lateralus819

Did some rust hunting while waiting for a Dr. Apt. Found a nice early #18 i think. In evapo right now. 


















They also had a pile of dividers, calipers, drills, wrenches, bits. Nothing of interest to me though.


----------



## Slyy

Nice place there Lat and good pickup on the block plane. Wouldn't mind more places in my area with that kinda haul!


----------



## lateralus819

They had a real clean #4 type 9 or so but it had a chip out of the side wall. Probably not a big Deal but for $50 I didn't take it.


----------



## WayneC

Just say no on the chipped planes unless they are $5 parts planes. 

Mike,

Related to St. James Bay they are a small company. Really nice to talk on the phone. Often it seems that they need to make part of your order and it can take a while. If you are looking for speed, use their eBay store

http://www.ebay.com/usr/st.jamesbaytoolco?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## lateralus819

It was hard. It was in great shape otherwise. They also had a #5. The gentlemen who rung me up said this guy has been bringing a lot of tools in. I will keep checking in. Usually the Antique shops don't have much, or Don has already got the good stuff lol.


----------



## Airframer

Got a new set of blades for my #45 today. The ones that came with the plane are mostly pitted beyond repair for the most part. These look to be a complete set in boxes. I need to do a bit of cleanup and repair on the boxes and will give the blades an evapo bath just to get any rust off and shine 'em up before honing begins.


----------



## lateralus819

All this #45 talk makes me jealous….congrats Eric.


----------



## Iguana

Fitting some boards today, nice long shavings:









The day's detritus:


----------



## lateralus819

Nice Mark, is that a shop made plane?


----------



## Iguana

Yes, it is. 24" long, 2 3/8" wide iron. Body is beech, sole is ipe.


----------



## richardwootton

Mark that bad boy is SWEET! I still need to make a high angle plane to work some hickory slabs that love to tear out on me.


----------



## steve_in_ohio

Mark, that plane is awesome. I want to try to make some wooden planes some day


----------



## Airframer

I've got a couple pieces of 1/4"x 4" x 6" brass stock on it's way! Gonna try making an adjustable infill shoulder plane.










I was looking at this blade for it from woodriver

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/0/37662/woodriver-92-medium-shoulder-plane-replacement-blade.aspx

I was also wondering if anyone had any other blade sources that might be a better deal?


----------



## JonathanW

Eric,

For not much more money, I'd be tempted to try a Lie-Nielsen 3/4" rabbet plane blank just because it' O1 vs. the Mn65 and I'm scared of what I don't know (Mn65 steel).

That said, I'm more of an armchair woodworker at this point and no where near contemplating making my own planes, so I look forward to seeing whatever you end up with.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Looking forward to it Eric. That's about as good of a price for a blade that I know of.

Whatcha gonna use for wood?


----------



## WayneC

Sounds like a fun build.

Saw this on the Bay. Like it but too spendy for me…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preston-No-2500P-Nickel-Plated-Patent-Router-Plane-/141253255907?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item20e359a2e3


----------



## Airframer

Well, I decided on the Pinnacle LN large shoulder plane replacement blade they had on clearance. I wanted a wider blade and this one comes in at 1 1/4". I figure that gives some wiggle room and it can be ground thinner if I need it but you can't add so..

As for wood I am going to search around for some ebony to use. I want this guy to last mine and atleast my kids lifetime if I can help it lol.

Already I could have bought a brand new Stanley SW shoulder plane for the price of the parts I have on the way but where is the fun in that huh?


----------



## WayneC

I would much prefer something like you are building Eric. I'm not a big fan of the Stanley shoulder planes. They seem to have plating issues and they seem awkward. I may own a 90 but it will probably end up on eBay.

Anyone a fan of the Stanley Shoulder Planes?


----------



## WhoMe

Nice curlies


----------



## TerryDowning

I like my 90. Only shoulder plane I have. But not having used anything else, I have nothing to compare to.

Looking forward to seeing your build Eric.

Nice curlies indeed Mark.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I had a 90-style Record shoulder, sold it to Al. I have a SW #92, love it. Also a #93, love it more.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a Record 073. Rarely use it to be honest


----------



## JayT

I have a new Stanley #92. Hate it.

Blade bed wasn't square to the sides from the factory. Seems like a pretty important requirement for a shoulder plane.


----------



## Iguana

Steve, no better time to start making a wooden plane than today. Not very difficult and you can use up some scraps.

Eric, looks like you've made up your mind - but Lee Valley sells a few replacement shoulder plane irons. I've got a 1 1/4" PMV11 iron on backorder - my 3/4" shoulder plane isn't quite getting it done.


----------



## Airframer

Yeah, I ordered one of these http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2080172/26575/pinnacle--replacement-plane-blades-for-lienielsen-large-shoulder-plane.aspx

$32 isn't a terrible price for it and I know it will be a good blade from what I have read about that brand.


----------



## Airframer

Follow up question.

What bed angle works best for a shoulder plane? I was thinking 20*?


----------



## lateralus819

Eric keep us updated. I'd love to see how you go about it. I'm in the midst of making an infill smoother, althought not the body. I'm hacking up an old V&B body. Gonna fab the lever cap and screw, and infill with sapele.


----------



## JayT

Lat, please tell me the V&B had a serious problem before you started surgery. Intact and complete ones are not that easy to find.


----------



## lateralus819

It was just the base. Not a complete plane.


----------



## WhoMe

Jay, I have one of the new Stanley 92s also and have the same problem. I came to the conclusion that the blade bed was not parallel to the base to. No matter what idid, I could never get a even shavings.so I have been slowly thing to machine the blade bed flat to see if I can get even shavings. Not any success so far.
May have to spend the money to get a good one in the future.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Re: shoulder planes. I've noticed that even some LN nuts prefer the Veritas shoulder plane over the LN. I admit, it does look more ergonomic. 









Eric, it looks like the bedding on my LN is about 20 degrees. Some Hotley inspiration:


----------



## WhoMe

In my case Red, my choice had always been LV for shoulder planes. I just have not been able to afford one and it has not been a priority yet either.
Not to mention I like the looks of the LV ones better.


----------



## Slyy

Eric, that oughta be a fun undertaking on that shoulder plane!


----------



## theoldfart

I have the LN medium shoulder and my only regret is not getting the large. Right out of the box it was awesome. It is the only non-vintage plane I own.


----------



## lateralus819

I'm not the only one with a #4 1/2 problem.









He was wanting to plane a piece of wood for his up and coming tractor bed lol. He loves tools. I took him with me yesterday to see Don and he was fixated on Don using the bandsaw.


----------



## richardwootton

A 4 1/2 and two six guns on his hips! What a sight!


----------



## lateralus819

Yah he's a Marshall lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I have the LN medium shoulder and my only regret is not getting the large.
Same here Kev.

Great stuff Lat. He looks bad to the bone.


----------



## Airframer

I have the LN medium shoulder and my only regret is not getting the large.

Well that is good to hear because I am loosely basing this guy off of the LN large shoulder plane. I've started drawing up some preliminary plans but nothing set in stone until the material and blade arrives. I'll keep you guys up to date as usual.


----------



## lateralus819

I briefly though about letting him try the LN. very briefly. We had a talk about why we only set it iron side down on wood nothing else. Then explained if we set it in metal or concrete it can chip the iron. He learned well lol. Might consider a LN #1 for him. I think it'd be a worth while investment since he does show an interest.


----------



## donwilwol

he shows an interest in colts as well. Can't wait for the side arm conversation.


----------



## planepassion

BRK, I have the LV medium shoulder plane. Mine also performed right out of the box and I love it. The one feature I really like is that the knob on the top of the back handle rotates. That makes it easy to grip whether I'm using it upright or on its side. There have been a few occasions that I wish I had the large size. But the medium has served me well. When you need a shoulder plane on a project, you by gosh need one.


----------



## 7Footer

Hey all I have an infill question. Is it okay to remove the pin that holds the lever cap in so I can Fully clean the cap and the sole? It rotates freely already. Also is evaporust friendly with brass?

I'm not gonna post pics until I get it cleaned up but today a guy sold me a Stanley no 90 bullnose rabbet plane and and a super old W. Butcher Infill plane. The infill I believe is a jack, it's too big to be a smoother, I can't find anything similar to it anywhere on the interwebz, but it is super cool and aside from the rust it's in good shape and hardly any pitting at all. $20 for both.

Here's a teaser:


----------



## donwilwol

There are a lot of planes with Butcher irons. Unless Butcher is on the plane, don't assume Butcher made the plane.

Evapo rust won't hurt brass. It won't clean it either 

$20 for an infill of any kind is a great deal. Can't wait for the infill pictures!!


----------



## donwilwol

Oh, and as for the pins, make sure they are pins and not worn off or filed off screws. I would suggest leaving them.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah that crossed my mind that it's not an actual Butcher infill. Its a beast, beautiful plane, I haven't found any markings on the body yet, the lever cap is brass, the bolt is the lever cap is also brass and the sole is about 14" long. The sole itself must weigh 12 pounds. Maybe I'll just leave the pin for now and try to polish the cap while its in, it's not a filed screw because I can see it going through the back of the lever cap. I'm pretty exited about it, wifey doesn't understand and she couldn't believe I was buying "another plane" today! lol. I'm out of Evaporust though and wanted to soak it tonight but I don't have anything else lying around.

Really interesting reading about William and Samuel Butcher though, they were a huge deal in Sheffield for a long time.


----------



## bandit571

Plane porn anyone









A #3 sized plane, hard rubber adjuster wheel, and "WARDS MASTER QUALITY" stamped into the lever cap. Stanley, I think.

This little guy was given a bit of a workout tonight









Making a bottom for a walnut box….









Might need a cleaning, you think…


----------



## WhoMe

For those looking for a "custom" stanley #2, here ya go.

Two handed operators need not apply here….


----------



## dbray45

Took a look at that #2 - blade is done


----------



## Airframer

I like how he mentions hairline crack in tote as if that is the only condition issue…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wonder if I'll ever get tired of this?


----------



## theoldfart

Hope not, unless of course you wanna' get rid of those overweight LN's of yours. :0)


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned out for the fee-bay crowd









It may look like a Stanley 9-1/2, and act like one, but it says GREAT NECK across the "bow". Everything about this little plane screams Stanley, except that cast name on the front end.









Since I already have one in a funny looking brownish colour, this one will be for sale…..

Cap iron is a chrome-dome affiar, kitchem counter light turned it a bit brassy.









Not that bad a plane, really. Just thinning down the herd of "extras" in the shop..


----------



## lateralus819

Picked up a Stanley print on eBay. Nice shape, framed it. Thought it was two pages, but it's only one. So I copied the top one. I have 2 extras of it if anyone is interested.


----------



## 7Footer

Here's a few pic of my infill, still needs some work and definitely a new tote, this one was a shotty job and even though it feels good in the hand it doesn't look to nice, but I can't complain considering the deal I got on this bad boy. Its 13.5" long, no markings anywhere other than the iron.

A first I actually felt bad for getting this and the #90 for $20, UNTIL the guy told me that he took one of the planes and made a lamp out of it…. I almost asked him if he paints saw blades too. At that point I just wanted the plane in good hands!

Before:








Crappy shimming of a non-oem tote:

























Making shavings and I haven't even touched the blade other than cleaning, it has a terrible bevel on it, needs to be totally reground:


----------



## Wolfdaddy

That's a funky looking tote on that. I'm far from being an expert, but I'd guess that's maybe a shop made plane. Pretty cool find.


----------



## Slyy

Yea 7', regardless of provenance that is a pretty cool find there.
I'm still trying to picture a plane in lamp form…....


----------



## ShaneA

Nice clean up on that one. Hopefully there will be some insight on it's history.


----------



## WhoMe

So, who is the 4 1/2 fanatic.
Never heard of a Van Camp 4 1/2 C but here it is listed on ebay…
6+ days, 0 bids and $10 right now.


----------



## lateralus819

Already in my watch list.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

She calls to Clayton in his sleep


----------



## theoldfart

^Red's siren song! It'll put Andy on the rocks….;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I should have gotten a better pic of the shavings. The looked like chocolate topping for a dessert;-)


----------



## Wally331

I made this little coffin smoother from cherry over the last few days. Krenov style with a "parplus" blade. Its working fine but I think I will eventually upgrade to a wood river no.3 replacement blade. Here she is on some oak and walnut.









Anyways, I am looking for a moving fillister blade. Do any of you have a spare you'd be willing to sell? Looking for one about 1 and 1/4 to 1 and 5/8, skewed iron


----------



## bobasaurus

That's a neat smoother, Wally. What bed angle? Do you notice the chip breaker improving the cuts? The wood smoother I built only had a single blade.


----------



## CL810

Worst night's sleep ever, but now I know why!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sorry to bring bad omens on your Zzzzz's Andy;-)

It appears the OG "Heft and Hurbris" (no 8 that inspired Smitty's epic post) will be leaving my shop. But I am happy to report that it's ownership will be transferred to the hands of a proper LJ, ToddJB. It should serve him well.


----------



## TerryDowning

Congrats Todd, that is an awesome plane. Definitely dreamworthy!


----------



## lateralus819

Beautiful Red. Do you have a LN #8?


----------



## Slyy

The Heft and Hubris, congrats Todd! Still keeping my eye out for a No 8 hiding around these parts, hate to hit up the flea bay until I got no choice.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nah Lat, I have a LN no 7, and a type 14 no 8 that I'll keep:








It'd be tough to justify the price tag of an LN no 8 no more that I bust out the ol' heft and hubris. Somebody who joints and dimensions their stock by hand might say different.

That no 8 I sold Todd was my first restore (blog here). My buddy found it in the rafters of his old house. I literally saved it from his scrap pile. Now it's off to Colorado, where I'm originally from. Crazy the stories these planes could tell.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm very excited. Red, is being very generous to let this beauty go.

Does anyone have a link to the Smitty post that I've heard so much about?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh I dunno Todd. I just packed the plane with a bunch of used chair cushion foam. Apologies if you get a wiff of ancient Westfall farts…..

A guy would have to dig for that post. Probably about a year ago…..back when Smitty still liked me.


----------



## WhoMe

" ancient Westfall farts…." 
Rumor has it that the smell goes away after using the plane on a few thousand board feet of 8/4 rock maple…
In lieu of that, I'd try tomato juice…. ;<€


----------



## lateralus819

I have been seriously considering a LN #8. Probably won't, but it's nice to dream. I held one and it was glorious. Very frigging heavy though. I'm not one to say much about a heavy plane, but man its hefty.


----------



## bandit571

This one was just a tad too heavy for me









T9, #8c. Just a might too big for the shop. Sold it awhile back.

Picked up a Stanley#31, instead. Same length, half the weight, and lost an 1/8" in width. Not a biggie.









Patent Number everywhere on it. Lighter weight makes it easier to swing around in the Dungeon Shop. Kind of cramped down there, you know….


----------



## WhoMe

but farts or not, that #8 is really nice and if that was heading my way, I would have wood ready to use it. 
congrats Todd on a really nice addition to your plane family…


----------



## WhoMe

OH, and I forgot, #45 users…

How often do you use the long beading stop? And is it useful for anything else?

Just curious as I am contemplating on getting one. Eventually, I want to have a complete 45 and this is one of the missing pieces.


----------



## 7Footer

Wow here's an interesting plane I came across on CL tonight.. A Stanley #193, I dont quite understand how it works but looks sort of cool, and in good shape.
Stanley #193


----------



## WayneC

Collectors item…


----------



## dbray45

Cleaning up the shop and found a couple of things that I haven't used in years. So, if any of you have a need,

I have a biscuit cutter - Craftsman Professional for biscuit joining - not the cheap version.

Also an electric plane Craftsman Professional - like a hand plane only electric. I put a new belt on it.

These are old enough to actually work well - not like some of the new junk

Send me a PM and we can talk if interested - If nobody wants them I will put them on CL or the Bay.


----------



## jordanp

Here is part of my haul from today..









Very early Stanley 95 and Stanley 71 with 1/4" 1/2" & 3/4"


----------



## WhoMe

Jordan, Waaayy envious of your 71 with all its cutters.

Well. My type 11 #8c came today









Needs more work than I could see from the ebay photos but I bought it as a user anyway. Blade and chipbreaker pitted pretty good and all the frog screws had a lot of rust. Frog seems to be stuck to the sole. Will have to work on it when I get time. Definitely has a date with a tub of evaporust.

Now to find that v logo #2c for a good price…. yea right, who am I kidding.


----------



## lateralus819

Very nice. Should clean up nicely. I like my type 6, but I think I'm gonna try and snag a type 13.


----------



## jordanp

The only thing missing is the depth adjustment wheel and rod.. anyone know where I might find one for my 71


----------



## jordanp

That #8 looks like she will clean up nicely..

This #95 is the handiest little plane I think I've ever seen!


----------



## ToddJB

Jordan, awesome! I hope those were in the dollar bin at a yard sale.

Who, sweet user.


----------



## lateralus819

Jordan, try nhplaneparts on eBay. I bought some from him.


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks guys, but we will see how it cleans up. After removing the frog screws, I could not get the frog to budge off the sole. Trying to figure out how to free it without breaking something. I sprayed some liquid wrench on it and am letting it sit overnight. All the hold down and adjustment frog screws have a good coat of rust on them. Even the lever cap hold down screw is not moving in the frog right now. Gonna have to approach this with care. Now I'm thinking I overpaid for the plane but even with the pictures shown on ebay, there is that certain amount of a gamble on what you get. Ill have to post updates when I get some shop time.

The plane was packed REALLY well for shipping though. Which was what worried me to begin with since it is such a LONG plane.

So, what is a #95 used for anyway??


----------



## WayneC

Very nice Jordan and Mike.

Mike, you might think of some carefully applied heat to the frog if the liquid wrench does not work…

#95 video….


----------



## jordanp

About a week ago I didn't know the 95 existed..









This is the greatest most useful plane I've ever used!
Is slices and squares end grain like nothing. 
And when you run it with the long grain it squares it up perfectly as well..

Nice bonus, when running it down the long grain of soft wood it creates spills.


----------



## jordanp

Unfortunately they were not in the dollar bin.. 
Paid $35 for the 71 and $150 for the 95 which is a little high but it is in excellent condition. And it wasn't a straight cash deal I'm swapping out website work for tools.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Jordan, It's a shame stanley stopped making them. LN picked up the slack I guess. Actually, the no 95 was the first plane Tom Lie-Nielsen set out to make because he thought it so important. Anyway, your right. It is a blast to use.


----------



## WayneC

I think it is a good looking plane as well…


----------



## jordanp

I did not know that BRK..
I hadn't noticed it in the lie Nielsen catalog before.. 
I'm going to have to take a closer look at the catalog.


----------



## WayneC

They offer both left and right hand versions of the 95.


----------



## WhoMe

Ahhhhh, I see said the blind man as he ran into the wall….

Thanks Wayne, now I know what they are used for and how useful they are. Darn you, another plane on my wish list. 
And I just checked ebay, boy, they are a little pricey, aren't they.

As for the heat, I will think about that if all other methods don't work. Ill try the liquid wrench, and if that doesn't work, I will get a big enough tub that I can immerse the plane and frog in evaporust and leave it there for a couple days to see if it will eat enough that I can get them apart. 
But, I have a feeling it will be a while until I get back into the shop. So I might occasionally get in there and reapply the wrench to give it a good soaking…

The sad part is I have at least 6 planes that are in various states of rehab ahead of this one. Good thng I have my pristine type 19 #8 to use if needed. That one has so little use that the factory smoothing/sanding marks on the sole are still very much present.

SO, anyone use the long beading stop on their #45? Or is it even useful?

Anyone know where I can get a Stanley #99 with the depth stop? I used my #98 for the past two days and found it would have been really helpful to have the matching one. The later depth stop ones seem to be harder to find. And a lot of them on ebay are as matched sets. don't need a duplicate 98.


----------



## thedude50

Who Me I am a 4.5 nut but I prefer the bedrock style planes so I stick with them


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Who, I haven't used the LBS on the #45, but then I haven't made beadboard. If that's a future project, it's hard to imagine without said part.

Unsolicited advice: sell the #98 and get a #79. It, like Hog, goes both ways.


----------



## theoldfart

Who, I've used the beading stop on my 405(same as 45, just English!) Can't imagine doing beads without it.
Don't agree with Smitty (sorry buddy) on the 98, get the 99. . My set does not have the depth stops, hasn't been a problem as yet.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Jordan, as the story goes, Tom LN soon found out that the 95 is a difficult casting to make. The LN is bronze… of course. The interesting thing about these is the "left handed" version looks like it would work better right handed to me (and a lot of other folks). So, I got the supposed lefty:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Longer body and fence, easier to register on the piece being worked.










But not to dissuade the collector in anyone, get all three.


----------



## WhoMe

Smitty, my 98 has sentimental value so I'll never sell it. I do like the idea of getting all the though. I can certainly see where the long stop would have an advantage in certain situations.

Red, yea, lefties rule…. ). But I'm sure the Stanley one is a right handed version. I'm also guessing that the bronze LN version is really stable due to its heft and hubris..

Thanks on the lb stop insight for the 45 guys. 
OF, so that 405 is a brillant tool that was delivered on a lorry and always drives on the wrong side off the road after a few pints??
Sorry, it's early, wanted to sleep in but between the wife snoring like a grizzly bear and the dogs trying to crowd me out of my side of thebed, it wasn't worth it to stay under the sheets.

Lots of curlies using the 98 and 5 1/2 refitting cabinet doors because the new hinges changed how they fit. 









Sorry the photo is sideways. Doing this from my phone.


----------



## shampeon

For any MFers out there, there's a type 2 Millers Falls No. 7 (Stanley #2 size) on eBay right now. Expect it to go for a lot, but these don't come up very often:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/151282742169?item=151282742169&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466


----------



## terryR

Darn…no internet for 3 days…turns out my F-250's camper shell was blocking the satellite signal…how embarrassing.

+2 to the LN95, A2 iron, heavy bronze casting, mine goes both ways, too. Push…pull. LOL. Even works on ply…an awesome crutch for any shop IMO.










...same price as a Stanley in great shape…


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, my complaint about the 79 is having to back off the unused cutter each time you have to change direction. The longer fence is an obvious advantage.


----------



## WhoMe

Hmmm, I wonder if some engineer at Stanley used a push me pull you from dr dolittle as the inspiration for the 79.
OF, you can look at it this way, it is a labor saving device. By leaving both blades set, you get more work done by just moving the 79 back and forth..


----------



## theoldfart

Mike, dragging a blade dulls it. Same reason you lift a plane on the return stroke. So you should back off the trailing blade on the #79!


----------



## lateralus819

Gathered the ladies for a group shot. Sorry Red.

From left to right- Sargent VBM #410, Millers Falls #10, Stanley type 10 #4 1/2, Stanley type 13 #4 1/2, Stanley type 15 #4 1/2, Siegley #4 1/2, Union #4 1/2, Lie nielsen #4 1/2.

Finally been figuring out my wifes DSLR, takes some great photos for an old camera. Enjoy.


----------



## WhoMe

OF, I knew that, was teething to make a funny.

Nice 4 1/2 stable you have there. Interesting how there is such a visual variety there.


----------



## richardwootton

Lat, I love the Union 4 1/2! I like that fat knob… (that was for Al)


----------



## theoldfart

WHOME, got a lithp?


----------



## 33706

Shampeon said, *"For any MFers out there…"* (post #39908)

Was I the only one who misread that the first time around?


----------



## racerglen

Probably not P.K…;-)
And on the #95's, have both the left and right Veritas cast(ductile) irion versions, one with an 01 the other with an 02 blade, lovely tools, they also offered a bronze version initialy. (and I can't realy tell the differnce in the blades, both flat back and take and keep a verrrrrry sharp edge.


----------



## lateralus819

Richard, the union is awesome. Far thicker blade then stanley, and it's a lot heavier too.


----------



## 33706

*Glen,* I used to salivate over the AMT catalogs when they were doing reproductions in bronze of scarce Stanley planes like this one. This was back, mid 1980's or so, the price was an outrageous $35 as I recall…but came with its own sock or wooden case.


----------



## 33706

*lateralus*: Great family portrait!!


----------



## lateralus819

Thanks poopie. I need to focus on ones i don't have, but it's hard when they go for an astronomical amount.


----------



## WhoMe

OF, I guess I do.or at least my fingers do…lolol


----------



## theoldfart

Thwell! Just don't drag yer blade.


----------



## WhoMe

I don't but it usually my behind I have problems dragging sometimes… )


----------



## bandit571

Found out that a Sargent #414c makes a decent shooting plane tonight









Even on crummy pine end grain….

face grain needed a smoother, so









a Wards #3 was put to work, made a nice pile of….stuff









Trying to make a bottom for a small box









Them corners ain't quite what they seem, there are dovetails in there, somewhere..


----------



## ToddJB

Looky-looky what showed up on the porch yesterday.










Do you smell that?










That is the reek of heft, hubris, with a hint of Westfall flatchulence.










She's a beauty, Red. Thank you so much. And the little guy in front of it is a Red-Barron dovetail guide that Rojo so kindly gifted me.

Happy Easter, All.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Very nice!


----------



## Slyy

Most excellent Todd! A myth and legend in the flesh!


----------



## theoldfart

Todd's a lucky man. Good on ya Red.


----------



## richardwootton

Has anyone ever seen a bedrock with a B of E tote? I saw this one earlier and it was something I hadn't seen before. http://m.bonanza.com/listings/Stanley-Bed-Rock-605-square-side-jack-plane-B-of-E-Bedrock/44235764


----------



## DonBroussard

Richard-I've never seen a tote like that on ANY plane before.

Just sat down after all our lunch company left, and as I was going through the satellite TV guide, I saw a listing for "Rise of the Plane . . .". Thinking I had stumbled onto a program about hand planes, I clicked on the listing for more information. Turns out it was a listing for "Rise of the Planet of the Apes". Big disappointment.


----------



## 33706

@richardwooton: glad to see that my post was worthwhile!! This guy on the Bonanza website has lots of Bedrocks, but he wants checks or MO only, no Paypal.

(Shameless self-promotion: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/60277 )


----------



## LoriF

Any advice on how to loosen a seized up screw on stanley blade assy (iron & chip breaker)? 
I've tried WD-40,3 in 1 oil & Evaporust to no avail.

Thank you.


----------



## donwilwol

clamp it in a steel vice and heat it with a torch. It doesn't usually take much heat.


----------



## LoriF

Thanks Don, should I buy a pencil torch or butane bottle torch?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Glad it got there in good shape Todd. The legend of "Heft and Hubris" lives on.


----------



## jordanp

Zing!
The #4 is freshly sharpened and dialed in.


----------



## donwilwol

Lori, I just use a regular propane torch.

Here is another trick that works. Flip it over and lock the bolt in the vice. Then spin the blade.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Nice fluffy shavings, Jordan.

Don, would a heat gun work too? My no 5's iron has the same issue as Lori's.

Anybody have an extra low angle block they want to unload?


----------



## Pezking7p

So how flat would you say the sole of a #7 needs to be? Is a 0.007 bow too much? I went to lap the sole today because I knew it needed it, but when I didn't make much progress I started looking closer and found it's pretty bowed.

I've got it so the mouth doesn't snag when it travels over the edge of the wood but I'm not sure how much farther to go. Seems like I could spend several hours on it.


----------



## donwilwol

Wolfdaddy, I don't think a heat gun will work. Its not hot enough and to hard to concentrate the heat, you don't want the heat to have time to get much beyond the bolt.


----------



## LoriF

Don, Your flip it & spin it trick was a success! Thank you.


----------



## donwilwol

Sweet!


----------



## WhoMe

Remember this ""custom #2??

Well with less than a day left, it is up over $61. I don't get it. even if it is for parts, there are not that many parts worth that on the plane.


----------



## lateralus819

Early bidders is my guess. I see it all the time.


----------



## Pezking7p

Poor #2 never knew what hit him. I guess to the right person it's worth it for the novelty.


----------



## Mosquito

Actually, between the frog, iron, chip breaker, cap iron, and the tote I'd almost consider it worth while for parts if I needed them, or if I were going to sell the parts individually, considering how much they sell for complete.


----------



## bandit571

There is a woodworking show on youtube. So???
This one MIGHT be a wee bit different, though.

Chinese Hand Tool Woodworking

Host is talking in Mandirian Chinesse.

lets see, Bow saws by the rack full? With ugly tooth lines, but will cut wood like butter?

An entire wall of chisels, plus the rack full at the bench?

In just three episodes, he goes from a large blank of wood, to a fully functioning Jack plane that will made full width shavings, with a single iron and a wedge.

Uses the pole of a hatchet as a hammer to drive a mortise chisel. And I mean DRIVE. Walks the edge to the lines, with the swing already started. Goes from both sides of the plane's blank, and has a perfect through mortise in…..5 minutes, if that. All the while yacking away.

All the planes in his shop are wood bodied ones. The FOUR LINE MARKING GAUGE is something worth seeing.

Most of the links to this site can be found over at SMC"s Neanderthal Haven…... Maybe DonW could bring the links over here???


----------



## bandit571

Currently waiting on a Millers Falls 1455 langle block to arrive in the mail…...


----------



## theoldfart

Wasn't somebody looking for a 45 cam?


----------



## WayneC

I was Kevin. I got a later cam from NH Plane parts this week.


----------



## Tim457

I don't get it Bandit, are you saying you don't have a link to it?


----------



## theoldfart

OK, there is one hidden in a box lot on EBay right now. Just couldn't remember who was looking.

BTW, you get the 16?


----------



## WayneC

The 16 went above the limit I set for myself. I could use an older style cam for a second 45.


----------



## WhoMe

OF, I was also looking for a #45 cam. But I'm not willing to pay the $30+ I have seen them go for. Kind of like the $25+ for a slitter. I'm not desperate enough right now.
But, I'm curious on that post on the cam. Was there a certain heading?


----------



## CampD

Here's one for you collectors or should this belong in the "Have CL posters gone nuts" post
http://albany.craigslist.org/tls/4423616016.html


----------



## johnstoneb

Reasonable offers considered!


----------



## theoldfart

Who me, no mention on the header. I just saw it in the pics. I've sent the listing to someone already, if they don't want it I'll forward it to you.


----------



## WhoMe

No worries. At this point, it is more of a curiosity on how much it goes for. The cam and the other missing parts for my 45 are not a real high priority right now. Thanks though.
But with my luck and since I won't bid on it, it will go for a steal to the winner.

On a side note, I finally got the #8 disassembled. Wow, the seller did a great job of hiding all the rust. Basically, the seller just buffed off the rust that was visible for the few pictures for the sale. I now wish I would have given 1-2 less stars on description accuracy than the 4 I have it. The blade and chip breaker had to be pried apart and all the frog screws are in pretty bad shape. May have to replace some of the screws. Will have to see when the parts come out of evaporust.


----------



## theoldfart

It's getting tiresome with a lot of these sellers passing lower grade goods as good level tools. They all see to have a disclaimer line something like " I 'm not an expert yadayada yadayada" and send you sub grade goods. I've had better luck with CL and tag/flea sellers where I can examine the stuff.


----------



## WhoMe

I hear you on that one. But sometimes one has to bite the bullet and buy off eBay. In my case, this was not my best purchase from it. But it was a type 11 #8c and those are not a dime a dozen like a 4 or 5. Especially around here.
In my case, CL is a bust most of the time and we don't have many flea markets in this neck of the woods. Bit I still search. Ljs is a much better place to buy when I can find what I'm looking for and someone is selling.


----------



## ToddJB

Anybody in the market for a bit of a restoration heres a good deal on a #7
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/union-7-jointer-plane/113174667


----------



## bandit571

A link to the vids I was talking about, these do have some sub-titles

https://www.youtube.com/user/zhangzefeng/videos

Hoping the link works. Will try to pull up the link for the jack plane he built…


----------



## bandit571

Hoping this one works as well. Part #1 of the plane build, there are three total vids for the jack plane build.






IF i read that right…

His shop is just a tad bigger than mine….


----------



## bandit571

Anyone have the "Refurb Bug"?

EBay # 111332969721

Just under $10 or so. NO LATERAL


----------



## richardwootton

Bandit the second one doesn't work for me…


----------



## lateralus819

#1 never had a lateral.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure IF the last letter is an "O" or a zero.

Parts Plane?????


----------



## LoriF

WhoMe - "In my case, CL is a bust most of the time and we don't have many flea markets in this neck of the woods".

I agree, It's sad that us folks here in O.C. For our fellow LJ's rust hunting requires a few gallons of gasoline, but for us it requires an airline ticket!


----------



## bandit571

That "parts plane" went from $9.99 to $41 in just three bids! Wowser!

Thinking of selling the Ohio Tool Co. #05c. Don't really know what to ask for it. It do have a laminated iron, with that funky six-sided hole at the end of the slot. Frog and base were Crimson coloured.

Any ideas? PMs welcome…


----------



## WhoMe

Lori, that is classic and SOOOO true.


----------



## Slyy

Lori, I understand the rust hunting frustration. Being way out there on the West Coast your about as faraway from the places all the rusty things were made. In OK I find a fair amount, but I'm jealous of our New England area LJ's!


----------



## lateralus819

Yeah, it's good to be on the east coast! Huge flea market in 2 weeks, got a wad o cash ready!


----------



## WhoMe

Oh, there you go Lat, rub it in…
I'm sticking my tongue out at you as I type this …...


----------



## lateralus819

LOL WhoMe, sorry. I usually go for the experiecnce of it all. This year their are over 200 vendors. I literally didnt see everything last year in a weekend.

Hoping to score some deals. Mainly stuff I DON'T have. My wife likes to go to. Good thing shes trained in planes .


----------



## terryR

Huh? What! Huge tool sale with 200 vendors? AND money saved?










Of course, if I had known 2 weeks ago, you wouldn't suck as bad…just let me mail ya a wad of cash and a list of my 'needs'! LOL


----------



## theoldfart

Lat, NH?


----------



## lateralus819

Terry, i will gladly scout stuff for ya, really. PM me what ya need and ill keep a look out.

Kev, its in washington county NY. You should come, it shouldn't be too far from ya. Well worth it.


----------



## theoldfart

kevin, thanks for the heads up. I'm need to assimilate my recent purchases for now, the one you sold me, two mitre boxes with saws, a drawknife, an auger file and Garret Hacks book on hand planes. I am with Doc Bailey and Smitty, i clean them up enough to preserve them and use them and even with that I have my work cut out for me.

The other reason I asked where is because there is a big tool thing going on in NH and Walt Q from Brass City will be there. He's been wrestling with chemo and the like and a lot of folks here on LJ's have dealt with him and have been rooting for him.


----------



## CampD

Kevin….where in NH?


----------



## bandit571

Opened up a box in the mail today









under all that bubble wrap was another box









And, inside THAT little box









was this little guy, a #1455 low angle block plane, tool steel iron, with a label on the cap iron.









Ain't he cute?

Looks like just a quick hone, and some clean up is all that it needs









That iron is a bit thicker than the others I have for block planes. My first NIB plane, other than a Wood River #4 V3. If the new guy works as well as the WR does…...


----------



## theoldfart

Doug, at a clients right now. Get back to you tonight.

Edit: just thought take a look at Walt's web site Brass city tools or brass city records. He usually posts where he's going to be.


----------



## lateralus819

Where in NH Kev? My wife wants to do a road trip.


----------



## richardwootton

Lat, find some good stuff for me brother!


----------



## theoldfart

Doug and Kevin, its in Nashua, NH. I'm pretty sure this is the place, you may want to contact them for details. Or Walt at Brass City
Good luck


----------



## theoldfart

My post seems to have gone the way of the buffalo.

Tool event is in Nashua, NH. Walt Q from Brass City will be there. The big attraction is this auction guy

Auction dates are the 25'th & 26'th, not sure when Walt will be there. Pretty sure Patrick Leach shows up as well.


----------



## bandit571

Took awhile, but that 1455 might be almost…done









Wood is some very grainy Black walnut. The 9-1/2 makes wide, flat curls, the 1455 makes tiny, curlie Qs like a spill plane.

iron was factory ground (out of square, go figure) @ 25 degrees. Might go back an regrind it to either 30, or 35 degrees? Bed is 12 degrees. might find a use for this plane, someday….


----------



## lateralus819

Anyone need a NIB Millers falls 9C type 4?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/179634714/vintage-miller-falls-9c-iron-smooth?ref=sr_gallery_18&ga_search_query=wood+plane&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=10&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_view_type=gallery

I almost thought about it…


----------



## Slyy

Strong work bandit. Finding myself a bit partial to the Millers Falls lineup myself.

Nice looking plane Lat. While I do prefer older vintages, I actually dig the solid depth adjuster on the later Type MF planes.


----------



## jordanp

That reminds me Lateralus..
The largest Flea market in the entire world is only 45 minutes from my house guess i better get some scratch together and head down there.









First Monday Trade Days Canton 6 Acres 7,000 Vendor spots been going on since 1850.


----------



## bandit571

Texas is a bit fur away. However, about two hours to the south of me is,,,,,,Traders World, and just across I-75 is Turtle Creek Flea Market. Exit 10, @ Monroe, OH.

May have to plan a trip down that way, again…

As soon as I can get a photo shoot done. An Ohio Tool Co. 05c from Auburn, NY. Will be going up for bids, hoping today. can you say: Laminated iron, LOW kanooby, CRIMSON colour base and frog?????


----------



## bandit571

Photo shoot completed









Ain't he cute??


----------



## DanKrager

Why are his cheeks red, Bandit? You been waling on him?
Not a big fan of bright color on planes, but this one is attractive. Is that color original?
DanK


----------



## richardwootton

Damn the MFer is clean! Is the number 9 the same size as the Stanley number 4?


----------



## theoldfart

Just a quick pic of a 113 I bought from lateralus819


----------



## richardwootton

TOF what is a 113?


----------



## theoldfart

It's a plane with an adjustable sole so you can plane inside and outside curves. I'll post a couple of pics later.

Edit

She goes-a in









She goes-a out


----------



## lateralus819

Jordon, HOLY ********************! I would be in heaven! I assume they come from all over??

Ours only sports maybe 250, still a lot of good stuff though!

Did ya clean it up Kev??


----------



## theoldfart

Just dusted it off, clean up needs to wait till the bench and granddaughter projects are done.


----------



## lateralus819

Looks good. Had it been a bench plane i probably would have mucked with it. Didn't wanna do anything to detrimental.

Side note- Went rust hunting with the wife, stopped into this cool looking antique store. Guy had loads of stuff (Not much i was inerested in) spotted a rosewood and brass square. I asked him how much and he says $18. I says can ya do $15? No..it's stamped, and that makes it worth more. I had to laugh, i still bought it cause i didn't want it kickin around in there, and it's a damn nice looking square and will clean up nicely!

He also had a later router plane, with no fence or blade for $100….good luck with that. And because he wouldn't budge on the price, i didn't buy anything else, although i wanted to. All for $3.


----------



## donwilwol

Jordan, you'll need some good walking shoes, a pocket full of cash and a very large back pack!!


----------



## Airframer

Forget the backpack and go for a wagon! I've been to first Monday before.. that place is insane!


----------



## WhoMe

Holy cow, that first Monday looks incredible. Do they sell 2 day passes??
I'd have to bring my wife's mobility scooter and pull a trailer. Can that even be covered in a day?
You would never see something like that in so cal. Our big swap meets are way too commercialized with almost nothing antique. It has to be new and mainstream or it won't sell.


----------



## jordanp

I've been to first Monday many times, just never been looking for tools.

It's been a few years. 
It is free open to the public, you just have to pay for parking $5-10 i think..

Lateralus it is completely insane, there are people from all over the country that come in to sell i've spoken with vendors that drive down from Washington state before.

I'm going to try and go in June i will be sure and post pictures as i travel the around the 6 acre lot.

Someone told me they have a whole area just for tools 200-400 vendors. Plus more tool vendors mixed in throughout the entire place.


----------



## Slyy

Dear lord Jordan!! Less than 3 hours away for me, that would be worth a trip for sure!!!


----------



## bandit571

Kind of slow today. Maybe I should refurb a York Pitch Dunlap of West Germany and then try it out on some Black Cherry?









The Yorkie seems to push a bit harder than a standard frog. Hey, how about some softer Black Walnut









The shavings seem to just curl up at the lever cap, though. Again, a bit harder to push along. Iron is at 25 degree bevel. Iron is also a METRIC width….

Did get the sole reworked









Kind of needed it, too.


----------



## jordanp

Very nice


----------



## jordanp

Meet you down there in June Jake?


----------



## Mosquito

This is probably the single largest collection I've seen come up on Craigslist around me

Any interest in anything by anyone here?



























Wood planes:
22" Jointer x 2
15" Right-angle
15" No-angle
7" Rough
8" Block
9" Molding - 11 various types

Wood / Metal
15" Stanley #27×2
30" Stanley #34×2
26" Stanley #32×2
18" Stanley #28
8" Stanley #24

Metal / Metal
9 1/2" Stanley Bedrock Corrugated
9 1/2 " Bailey #5 1/4
14" Stanley #92
14" Stanley #92 - no blade
14" Stanley #78
6 " Stanley - Low angle block
11" Hand-made smoothing scraper
9" Tri-square - Brass inlaids

Witherby Saw - 3 blades
Disston Saw


----------



## JayT

30" Stanley #34×2

That's enough right there to possibly start a riot.

The only ones I'd be interested in would be molding planes, and that would depend on what they are.


----------



## Mosquito

the #32's and #34's are what caught my attention too. He wants $750 according to the listing, but I'm not quite sure I see THAT much, for me anyway. Would definitely have to sell off much of it if I ended up getting it, that's for sure.


----------



## lateralus819

For some reason, whenever molding planes are in a listing, the price is astronomical. Maybe it's accurate..


----------



## JayT

Well lat, the #34's would easily go for at least $100 each on ebay, if complete (one looks like it is missing at least a tote). The first time I started a riot on this thread was because of picking up a #34 dirt cheap at a flea market and posting it.

I don't think the $750 is really that far off market value, but you would have to piece it out and sell off to make your money back. It would almost have to be ebay, and I'm not sure you'd turn a profit after fees.


----------



## 33706

Yeah, those longer transitionals are hard to find, and I still haven't found a #34 yet. Looks like there could be a bidding war if somebody tried to auction them off right here on Lumberjocks… hint, hint…


----------



## lateralus819

Good info on those transitionals. I didn't know they were worth so much!


----------



## Mosquito

lol if I could get some guaranteed sales before picking 'em up I just might 

I did send an e-mail to see where they're at. They didn't say or list where. If it's close I might make a trip to take a look at 'em.


----------



## WayneC

Never pay retail.


----------



## Mosquito

I personally wouldn't pay $750 for the lot. Even if it's worth it "retail" like you say, it's not worth $750 to me


----------



## WayneC

I'm just saying barter. 

The never pay retail part is from the new dickering show that just came out.


----------



## 33706

I'd buy any problem-free #31 thru #34, they often top out at $50 or so. Being in Canada, I get hammered with broker's fees and horrendous shipping costs, so I usually have to pass on them.


----------



## richardwootton

I wish I could see the 604c better, cause I've been kind of hunting for a reasonably priced one.


----------



## WayneC

I really cannot tell from the photo is the 604 a round or square side version?


----------



## Mosquito

Fairly certain it's round. We'll see if I get a response, and if it's not too far away, I may get out there and see if I can get some better pictures (if they'll let me) and go from there. I don't think there's too much in there that I'm interested in, unfortunately. Don't want to try to sneak in another line to get a set of (transitionals) lol


----------



## richardwootton

Crap, it is a round sided bedrock. Oh well…


----------



## JayT

Crap, it is a round sided bedrock. Oh well…

Wait a minute

*Woohoo, it is a round sided bedrock!*

There, fixed it 

Mos, if you do go look, and the bedrock is a type 4 with the two line lever cap, I might be interested in that one, as well.


----------



## richardwootton

Haha! See it all worked out! I just can't help myself, I love those flat side bedrocks…


----------



## WayneC

I'm a square side guy as well. To me it is hard to pick a Round Side Bedrock over a Type 11-14 Bailey other than for collector interest. I like the bedrock style frog adjustment capabilities on the square sides.


----------



## lateralus819

All about the square sides!! Wish i kept my #603.










<3


----------



## JayT

Yes, the body shape is the same as a Bailey, but at least it flows and looks good. The flat sided Bedrocks are not visually pleasing to me. Something about the proportions is just off. (Ducks for cover before the rocks get thrown)


----------



## lateralus819

I like round and flat sides, but i think my favorite is the Gauge style, or the early bailey tool defiance.


----------



## richardwootton

Next thing you know JayT is going to start preaching about SawStop as the greatest tool ever!


----------



## WayneC

Ouch!!!


----------



## JayT

Next thing you know JayT is going to start preaching about SawStop as the greatest tool ever! 

Can't do it. Just cannot do that.

Everyone knows that stef is the greatest tool ever. 

Oh, and for the record, I'm not saying that Roundy Rocks are even the most beautiful planes ever. Just that they are much better looking than the flat sides.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I could be interested in the moulding planes. H&Rs in particular, but several beading planes are needed in my (just-starting-out) set. Get sizes, I could so a modest buy. Not interested in rabbets or fillisters.


----------



## lateralus819

Talk about customization….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-plane-No-4-12-/171314934487


----------



## john2005

#1? Anybody? SW it says

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-1-Sweetheart-Plane-/231217338076?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d5a096dc


----------



## lateralus819

Nice looking #1. I just sold mine, cute little buggers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lat, there's something about that #4 1/2 that doesn't look right. Lateral adjust lever is Stanley, as is the lever cap, but nothing else about the frog or base says Stanley to me.


----------



## lateralus819

Yeah it's very peculiar. It looks like it was suited for the person using it. For some reason i get the feeling even the frog was customized, maybe not.


----------



## pjped

Hello all, I've been kept away for too long with non woodworking stuff, frustrating! But I did find this unique wood smoother I thought some might find interesting as well.
-pete


----------



## ToddJB

Pete, that's a beautiful plane. Did you restore it?


----------



## pjped

ToddJB,

Thanks, no restoration… got it just like this. Wasn't cheap though!

-Pete


----------



## Wolfdaddy

That's a nice looking plane.
I started roughing out a piece of wenge last night to make a plane with.

My sawing skills need some work, but it could have been worse.

Wandered off my line a bit…









Flip it over and try again…that's better 









Hmm…not totally terrible, but not very good either…









Needs some planing…


















I love my No 3. Time to clean up and tune my No 5…


----------



## WayneC

Looking good wolf daddy.

Not sure if you guys saw this post from a relatively new LJ. Pretty good video/info on using Citric acid for rust removal. I've had good luck with Citric acid as well. I get mine at a near by brewing supply store.

http://lumberjocks.com/WoodAndShop/blog/40939#first-new


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Last nights convo:

Me: I can't believe I'm 35. I feel a mid-life crisis coming on. 
Wife: Well we're not getting a corvette. Maybe a new hand plane with the leftover vacation money?
Me: Ya, maybe some LN glory. That'll help.

LN ordered submitted. Smooth.


----------



## pjped

Wolfdaddy, that's a great piece of wenge!


----------



## ToddJB

Red, I hope you ordered an expensive one, because if you're pricing a 'vette compared to a plane, even the most expensive of LN planes doesn't break 1% of the cost. of a corvette. Mid-life crises only happen once… well… that's the way it's suppose to work.


----------



## WayneC

So, what did you order?


----------



## WhoMe

Id push for a corvette…. no one said it has to be new…. that makes it more affordable..


----------



## JayT

So Red, just how much "leftover vacation money" you got?










It's still less than a Corvette!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe. Now you guys see the angle I'm working. I could get an Anderson plane and it wouldn't even amount to the sales tax on a corvette…..lol. Not that we have the budget for a sports car anyway. Cars are merely functional to me.

Ya, little vacation money left over because some of our plans got rained out. And I sold a few tools…so I've got an LN router plane and a curved sole Bogg spokeshave on the way. Good fun.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ah crud. Shoulda checked my email. Looks like they're out of curved sole spokeshaves…....chisel plane it is then


----------



## bandit571

"Rust Hunting" on the bay, "Won" a Shipleigh 10" or so long smoother. VERY rusty indeed, from the looks of the three photos. Looks LIKE a Stanley made one. There is a hint of a bolt in the toe of the tote. Adjuster wheel has three rings, with the "knurling" being straight across . Might be a brass one, too. It is suppose to arrive next Monday in the mail. Might shape up into a decent Birthday present, to me…

Just shipped out that Ohio Tool Co. 05c. Was surprised at the sale price, too. Love bidding wars. As long as it is for the planes I sell, anyway..


----------



## ToddJB

Bummer on the out of stock, but I can see that chisel plane being a huge addition in your style of furniture making.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I've got a knack for always wanting the out of stock items. I know LN struggles to keep up with demand. So, I just go further down the "want" list.


----------



## chrisstef

The bronze panties haven't come back in stock yet huh Red?


----------



## WayneC

Did you try Craftsman Studio for the spokeshave?

http://www.craftsmanstudio.com/html_p/A!552.htm


----------



## WayneC

Hmmm. Posts seem to be getting lost


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Wayne, I often go though craftsman studio, but they were out of the darn router plane! Not to worried about it. There's a long list of LN stuff I want. I could've used that curved sole spokeshave on my mallet build yesterday.

Not gonna subject myself to googling "bronze panties" just for a punchline….;-P


----------



## WayneC

You could attach this like a charm to your frame saw Red….


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Wayne took one for the team.


----------



## WayneC

Anything to make a fellow LJ more comfortable with who he is.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ha! Well played Wayne.

When I order from LN I do it from the phone know. Apparently there is somebody else in MI with my exact name…..and he's an LN addict too. Our orders have been mixed up a time or two. One time I received his order by mistake. I did the honest thing and sent it back to LN, But it….was….tough.


----------



## lateralus819

Red, that is hilarious. Your wife sounds like a keeper. I'm curious about the LN router. I think I may go veritas for one. It's their only tool I think looks good. Plus it has inlay attachments.


----------



## richardwootton

That cutting groove on the Veritas router could really come in handy for setting knife walls.


----------



## DonBroussard

I picked up a spokeshave in the last few days while in Hot Springs, AR, and that MIGHT count as a plane (?). It is an adjustable mouth spokeshave, with the adjustment mechanism using springs at the pivot points. Here are a few pictures, with apologies for the poor picture quality:










The iron says "Stanley Rule & Level Co."










The inside of one handle says "?ailey" (Bailey, maybe?) and "Pat'd" and "July 11, 1858" on the other.



















So my question is, what do I have here? I saw a few similar pics on eBay but not clear enough to make a positive ID.


----------



## DonBroussard

I also picked up a Stanley 220 block plane in cordovan. I gave $5 for it. I used Bandit's rule of picking up any plane you can get for $5.










After a bit of cleaning:



















After reassembly:










Comparison between the black and cordovan models:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Huzzah! For cordovan Stanley planes! Love them, yours looks great!


----------



## WayneC

Don, it is an early Bailey patent spokeshave. Possibly a 53 or a predecessor that became the 53. I have a similar one and really like the adjustable mouth.


----------



## richardwootton

Don, I feel obligated to say, you're welcome sir!


----------



## chrisstef

Don - Ive got a German made spokeshave just like that. Henry Boker was the maker. I started fiddling with it the other night but stopped when I got to the giant chip out of the iron. The adjustable mouth appears to be pretty useful.


----------



## DonBroussard

I should have given LJ richardwootton a shout out. Richard is from Hot Springs, AR and he offered up a few of the flea markets in the area where I found these items. Thanks Richard!










Me (on the left) and Richard at his work.

Thanks, Smitty and Stef. I probably paid too much for it (around $47) but I WANTED it, so it followed me home.

Stef-I was anxious to use it too. Without sharpening the iron, I was able to round over the handle on a vintage too box. I almost rounded over the edge on my workbench, then thought better of it!


----------



## richardwootton

Ha! I was just razzin' ya Don! I look like I do a whole lotta drugs in that picture!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cool pic. I always enjoy matching a face to the names.


----------



## WhoMe

Arrrgggg… I missed out on a ' v ' logo bladed #99 with a depth stop off ebay. The cousin of my #98. It was in pretty decent shape, no rust. Some missing nickel plating and the knob was in great shape. And the price was reasonable.
I changed some account settings on ebay and forgot to change the matching ones for my bidder on my phone. 
So I missed out because the bidder could not log on to bid. Bummer.
I guess it will be a while before another one like that comes up again. Guess I'll go back to looking for #45 & #71 parts I'm missing.

Sorry, just felt like complaining tonight.


----------



## lateralus819

It's always cool to see photos of people. cause as much as ya try and figure out what they might look like, your view changes. (not in a bad way)


----------



## WayneC

Good news Mike. There are more tools out there than you could ever buy. Another will come our way.


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne, that is very true. Good thing I know better so I don't want everything…lol
I am finding out that even though all my tools are to be users. I have picked up some thinking that "yea, they're in rough shape,I can fix them up" , I sometimes regret not waiting for better examples and spending more money.
That was the case with the 99. Would have wanted the plating to be in better shape but it had everything I was looking for. Oh well, next time.


----------



## WayneC

Just keep your eyes out when rust hunting for cheap pristine stuff. Even if it is not what you need buy it and resell it on ebay. Then use funds to buy what you need. I have left too many $5 #7s in the past because I had enough jointer planes…


----------



## bandit571

Rust hunt trophies today









$2 each! Plus a handful of saw files for $.50!

This came in the mail while I was out on the Hunt









Iron IS stamped as a Shipleigh, and has a "star" under it. Looks like things were a brownish colour, under the rust, and a LOT of rust, too









Looks like I just MIGHT have a few thing to do….


----------



## WhoMe

Dang Wayne, that comment about buying stuff I don't need to sell later is truly a "DUH" moment for me. I'm so focused on just obtaining the tools I want/need that I totally didn't think about the buy to sell later. Even though I occasionally see it on several forums it just didn't click. Boy, I'm feeling really dense right about now.
Of course rust hunting here in so cal is not like other parts of the nation where deals are a bit more plentiful. I think there is a bit more luck involved here.

Thanks for the enlightenment…lol


----------



## jordanp

Mos do you still have that #24? PM me details/price


----------



## Mosquito

#24? I never had one. There was one in the craigslist posting, but after the guy responded that they were in South Minneapolis (close to me) and asked what I was interested in, he hasn't replied since I responded


----------



## pjped

Thank God its Friday.


----------



## DonBroussard

Saw this hand plane in Hot Springs, AR. I've never seen one like it.

Corrugated sides . . .










. . . and a flat sole.










I didn't buy it for the $8 they were asking because the iron, chip breaker and lever cap were all missing. It was also very likely a fairly modern plane since the tote and knob appeared to be bakelite. It was interesting though, and I debated whether I should pick it up or not.


----------



## bandit571

It was sold by Sears as a Craftsman brand plane. They are too bad. They were even that way on their larger planes, too.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the info, Bandit. I thought maybe the machinist misunderstood the instructions on where to put the corrugations. More free education brought to you by LJs!


----------



## bandit571

Let see, I might have had one of those a while ago, before it went to fee-bay









something about Sears Craftsman and RED frogs…...


----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit-The frog on the one I saw was not painted, and it looks like the corrugations are smaller and closer than on the Hot Springs one. The one I saw was about a No. 4 size. I'm not disputing the Craftsman ID, just pointing out some differences.


----------



## bandit571

Depends on which year they were made, different makers each time. I think this one was by Millers Falls for sears. Yours MIGHT have been a Stanley made for Sears plane.


----------



## lateralus819

Don judging by the lateral adjustment, yours was manufactured by Sargent.

http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/graphics/plane%20id.html


----------



## DonBroussard

So, maybe I messed up by NOT picking it up?


----------



## donwilwol

*Don*, for $8 incomplete, I'd have left it to. I paid $15 for one still in the box.


----------



## Scrapbox

Long time lurker with the just run of the mill finds through out the years. The only reason I come to lumberjocks is to check this thread and educate myself on handplanes. I think it finally paid off as I bought a small lot of planes from a man liquidating his late fathers house. Picked up some early 1900's baily's, an unmarked Fulton/Sargent #5, Stanley block plane, and this beauty. From my research it's a 1870's ish Metallic Plane Company jointer from Auburn NY. Has an adjustable mouth and big paddle wheel adjustment knob. Anybody have and info on these?


----------



## ShaneA

I don't know anything about it, looks damn cool though. Welcome to LJs.


----------



## richardwootton

That thing is pretty stinking cool!


----------



## Buckethead

Nice plane. An adjustable mouth!

Would like to see some pics from all angles, and broken down as well.


----------



## lateralus819

I am SO jealous, i believe those go for a bit of change.

I'd keep it though, they're cool!


----------



## lateralus819

https://www.etsy.com/listing/182637652/desk-organizer-antique-wood-hand-plane?ref=sr_gallery_5&ga_search_query=wood+hand+plane+&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## WayneC

Poor plane….

Nice Metallic Plane Company jointer


----------



## john2005

That's a pretty sweet plane there Scrapbox. I can't tell you anything about it other than it looks cool, but I think you already knew that much. And how does the mouth adjust? Sweet feature.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scrapbox, what a wonderful find! Looks to be in great shape, especially the knob! Wow.

Wish I could help with info, but I never see 'exotics' like that out here. Maybe MWTCC?


----------



## lateralus819

The smaller MPC planes go for a bit of money, the jointers seem to hover around $100 and a little above. They're sharp looking i think.


----------



## Scrapbox

Thanks I will get some disassembled pictures tonight. Not looking to sell and it will be a user as it cuts so nice! Found the patent for it online last night and it looks to be an 1876 and was Elliot Storkes last before he died.
http://www.datamp.org/patents/search/advance.php?pn=174870&id=17507&set=3


----------



## Mosquito

The guy regarding the craigslist post got back to me today, and said he'd probably be willing to split the set up… 
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/826893

If anyone has any interest in anything let me know. I'll hopefully be taking a look at them sometime this week, and may pick up a few if we can come to a price point we're both happy with


----------



## 7Footer

Lat - wow it's amazing people do that. 'Careful sanding has exposed a very nice vintage patina' ... so I drilled a bunch of holes in it. ugh.

ScrapB - that plane is sweet, nice find.


----------



## SCinJetCity

Hello,
My name is Scott and I run an Etsy shop that a number of you have visited recently as a result of a post made earlier in this thread. I noticed my shop was getting a quite a few hits from "Lumberjocks" and thought I would track down the source. Initially, when I saw this traffic coming in, I was quite happy as I've visited this forum as a guest many times in the past and have come to respect both the advice and work that many of you post here. In fact, I am very impressed with the work done by "Laterlus819", especially the curly maple case for the guitar amp, who originally posted the link to my site. However, once I tracked down the actual thread the traffic was coming from, you can imagine my disappointment to see that the link was actually posted to poke fun at/ridicule something I made from a site and forum that I admire.

This particular plane (and the other one on my site) was found on the bottom shelf of a display case buried deep in the back of an antique mall. It had been sitting there for years - so many years in fact that the prices on the tags were faded out. They were grimy, dusty, damaged and would likely sit there for many more years to come…doing absolutely nothing. So I decided to take them home and give them a bit of new life. I don't make any claims that what I've done to these is "fine woodworking". To those who know, like most of you on this forum, the work I did wasn't highly complex. Sanding, using a forstner bit to drill some holes, applying multiple coats of finish to bring the wood back to life and add some protection. No rocket science here. But what I was doing was taking something that had been all but discarded and turned it into something unique. I also researched both of these planes and found plenty of very close facsimiles on ebay that were low priced and had no bids or interest in them. I wanted to be sure I wasn't about to commit the equivalent of finding a Nakashima table and spray painting it pink. After I determined that these were fairly common, I decided it was ok to alter them. Evidently, what I've done has offended some of you and for that I apologize. I would simply state that I'm trying to start a very small business and part of my goal is to bring new life to things that have been discarded or overlooked. Since I'm selling on Etsy, I'm also competing with millions of other sellers globally so that means I need to write detailed descriptions that potential buyers can connect with and while some may think they sound cheesy, trust me, it is necessary to be as descriptive as possible. Surely you can realize that if I marketed this as "Busted hand plane with holes drilled in it", I would likely not get a great response.

Anyhow, I thought I would pop into this forum to state my case because it really bummed me out that one of my projects is essentially the butt of your jokes, but you are certainly entitled to mock me just as I am entitled to make and sell these. I can accept that you may not like what I do. That's fine and it probably won't be the last time someone makes fun of something I work on. At least now you know my name and can tell me directly that you feel I'm committing some sort of blasphemy. All I'm trying to do is start a small business selling items I make with my own two hands.

By the way, I left a well-paying (but miserable) job in corporate America to do what I love (make furniture) and a lot of my hand planing work is done with a Stanely Bailey No5 plane that I bought at the same antique mall and restored back to full working order based on advice I found on this website. Sorry I don't measure up. 
Scott


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scott, fair enough. Thanks for the the background, it's clear you did your homework and that's impressive. But what I want to know is, what did you get for that pink table?

Just Kidding! 

Good luck on your site and your sales, and I mean that.


----------



## Mosquito

Scott, I agree with Smitty. Though I don't think anyone was particularly "making fun" of what you did, but rather expressing their opinion that they wouldn't have done that themselves. Glad to see your background research was done, though.


----------



## ToddJB

Scott, thanks for sharing and not just letting that eat at you.


----------



## chrisstef

Scott - I second what Smitty had to say in good luck with your sales and also meaning it. No BS. Honestly I think that the sanding and finishing job you did on the plane was done tactfully. I cant say I totally agree with making it a desk ornament  but id have a real tough time telling you what you can and cannot do to earn a paycheck. Im glad that you made your post, and now that you're a member, hopefully you'll hang out and post a bit more.


----------



## lateralus819

I just sent him a PM. I agree with Mos.

Good on him for researching it though.


----------



## 7Footer

^Well said, Mos.

Scott - Wasn't I the only person who actually made a comment about it? I'm sorry that you got so hurt about it, I'm sure lots of people will think it's a really cool piece, it's just that not everyone is going to like everything you do. I wasn't offended, if I put the time into restoring the finish on that plane, I would've restored it into a user, but to each their own. Kudos for leaving your job to pursue your passion, something I wish I could do. I know one thing, you'll get more $$$ for it as a desk organizer than if you restored it to a working plane. Good luck and sorry if I offended you.


----------



## SCinJetCity

Thanks folks for understanding my perspective and I appreciate your responses, which are all very good. Apologies if this came across as a "vent", but I was also partially reacting to comments made on other threads with a similar topic. I had to sift through a few to find this one.

And Smitty, to answer your question about the pink table: An old lady beat me up on price so I let it go for a huge discount when she told me it would be the future home of her Beanie Baby collection 

Ok, now back to admiring Scrapbox's sweet find
-Scott


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well played, Scott!


----------



## richardwootton

"Beanie Babies of Your Dreams" thread?


----------



## theoldfart

^ sounds pornographic

Edit 
BTW the last several posts have made me proud of the people here, new and old. A classic give and take without rancor or malice. Kudo's folks.


----------



## CL810

+1 to what Kevin said: "A classic give and take without rancor or malice."


----------



## WayneC

Scott,

To add to what others have said, the general consensus here is a preference to see the old tools put back to use where possible. You can see in Smitty's tag line. -Don't anthropomorphize your handplanes. They hate it when you do that. -OldTools Archive

That said, I think most folks here would be proud to have your plane on their desk. You did a good job.

Kevin,

You need to get out more… LOL….. Also, you see my bit gauge?


----------



## WayneC

Scott,

To add to what others have said, the general consensus here is a preference to see the old tools put back to use where possible. You can see in Smitty's tag line. -Don't anthropomorphize your handplanes. They hate it when you do that. -OldTools Archive

That said, I think most folks here would be proud to have your plane on their desk. You did a good job.

Kevin,

You need to get out more… LOL….. Also, you see my bit gauge?


----------



## DanKrager

It's stuff like this that makes me extra proud to be associated with LJs.

Just got home from manning my booth in an Elmhurst IL "Art in the Park" show, and had the privilege to work next to another LJ, Jim Harris, a carver and several others stopped by to say hello. Good show, men.

DanK


----------



## Buckethead

In defense of planes as desk ornaments, it's basically what all of us do. Sure… We whittle a few sticks on occasion, and their function is the greatest part of their beauty, but using fairly common stock and a plane in a state of disrepair seems like a perfectly legitimate use for it.

Are any of you familiar with the Chapman Brothers? If they can gain fame from defacing classic works of art, embellishing a hand plane to be used as decoration is certainly legit.

Also of note… It's funny how anything you say on the interwebs is traceable. If ordinary folk can find it, your uncle has it on lock down.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, saw it. Did you get the 49 as well? I have both, use the 49 the most.


----------



## 7Footer

^Lol, again well said BH.

Definitely not HPOYD material, but I found this Randall and Cook wood bodied plane at a local antique shop at lunch. I bought it because of the iron, it has another W. Butcher iron (and looks to be the same size as the iron in my infill, and more than twice the steel as the current one in the infill). After sharpening that other Butcher iron I'm very impressed. Until I can afford Hock irons I'll hunt these down all day long.










I can't believe this wedge is still in one piece after all this time, great looking little wedge.










WTF - I really wish I knew what someone was trying to do here, the blade doesn't even seem to fit through this other sole.. and the cut is way uneven.










One screw holding it in….??










At least i know what to do with it if I can't salvage the body. ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You mean to say we have to be accountable to real people for our trash talk in the interwebz. This is bullcrap;-)


----------



## lateralus819

Hand plane porno incoming. Handplane of MY dream. Some have probably seen it, some not. I was bored of restores, figured I'd whip out the DSLR, and since i live in the beautiful country side, I'd take advantage of the scenery. Enjoy.


----------



## richardwootton

Nice Lat, who made that bad boy?


----------



## lateralus819

Me. A while ago. Never took good pics of it cause i was in a rush for an art show at work. 31" long, 3" wide. 2" blade. I finally have it dialed in, couldn't figure out why it wasn't cutting right. The sole was a little out, i presume due to sitting and acclimation etc. Little flattening on the table saw wing and she's good to go.

It's a monster man LOL. Heavy heavy. I love it though, it is REALLY comfy in the hands. Little unwieldy at times, but it's nice. I don't really intend to use it much. Made it more of a show piece, as you can see. Was a fun project


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Not bad for an amateur;-P


----------



## CL810

Lat, HPOfalottaguysD!


----------



## lateralus819

The photos or the plane?

I LOVE this camera. I'm still getting used to it. It's a Fujifilm fine pix s9000. Older camera, but takes excellent pictures for what i need.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

That plane is sex


----------



## WayneC

Very nice Lat.

Kevin, I have both 47 and 49.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, you just need to slap these guys around a bit. I've made some plane parts projects. The biggest push back I get is being a collector. We mean no harm.

Kevin, that plane is gorgeous.

oh, and Scott, if it makes you feel better Kevin (lateralus819) just bought his wife a bunch of hand saws to paint. And I do think we'll need to bust on him a bit.


----------



## Scrapbox

Here are some more pics of the MPC.


----------



## donwilwol

Ok, I have to admit, I hate it when somebody has cooler planes then me.

That Metallic is just plane cool. ( pun intended )


----------



## WayneC

Thanks for the photos Scrapbox. Always good to have a detailed look at uncommon early planes.


----------



## lateralus819

Yes, Don speaks the truth. They are definitely junkers though. I scolded her…a few times. She was eyeing up a disston, i had to lightly tap her hand as she tried to grab it. She says "It looks so nice". I says lets go! I think she'll realize after the first few, it's much more cost effective to do a portrait or something lol. I wish she would instead, makes more money.

Don, are you restoring that 424? Or leaving it natural?

I love the water spicket knobs, simple and classy. I hope to score one someday.


----------



## theoldfart

That plane is beyond cool. Far out man!


----------



## donwilwol

As it stands right now, the 424 has been in citric acid, has a nice coat of wax and wd40, the tote is repaired sanded and first coated, hope to have it back together tomorrow sometime. It will not be stripped.


----------



## Buckethead

Good shots, Scrapbox. Thanks for taking the time to let us have a look. What a cool plane.

Lat… I can see myself and several scantily clad young ladies taking that Cigarette boat for a spin around the bay. Damn sexy plane. (Can you say damn here?)

7Footer… That iron is PIMP… An iron cross and an arrow along with the mean font…. All about da business. Rare is a hand plane in Florida.


----------



## JayT

Scrapbox, that MPC is sweet!


----------



## WayneC

Don,

I did not realize you had been looking. This 424 has been in my restoration queue for about 5 years. Lol


----------



## lateralus819

I'm so peeved right now. Sold a NICE restored #7 to a guy on ebay. I just got a msg and pictures show it broke in half at the mouth. It was packaged like a tank too, or so i thought. Guess i wont' be using flat rate boxes anymore.

Sad thing is, USPS only carries $100 insurance, unless more is paid for.

What would you guys do? I understand the claim is on his end, but I'd like to make the best of it,.


----------



## lateralus819

Buckethead-Thanks, haven't laughed that hard in a while, it does look like a boat!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lat- that really sucks. I know it's rubbing salt in the wound, but I don't trust the thin flat rate boxes for larger planes. I started buying some 6×6x24 boxes for jointers. And….it's only a dollar or two more to up the insurance to $200. I've been pretty fortunate with usps….but others haven't.

I've never used their claims process so I don't know how to advise on that. If he is due the amount for the claim…it puts you in a predicament as to refund or not.


----------



## theoldfart

Kevin, if it was packed as well as the one you sent me I don't see how it could break. The PO must have used it for a battering ram.


----------



## lateralus819

Where do you get the big boxes? I usually don't use USPS boxes for this reason.


----------



## lateralus819

Thats what i thought Kev….


----------



## WayneC

Lat,

I had one break too. As a result I came up with this approach.

I use these flat rate game boxes for #7s…

https://store.usps.com/store/browse/productDetailSingleSku.jsp?categoryNav=false&navAction=jump&navCount=45&productId=P_GB_FRB&categoryId=subcatMSS_B_Free

I set the plane on the table saw to determine size and rip a pine board to width. I cut it to just under 24 inches and screw boards on the ends of the board to mount them. Be sure you use a counter sink bit not to split the mounts….


----------



## WayneC

I use the same boxes…. Shipped 4-5 this way without an issue…


----------



## lateralus819

Thanks Wayne. This is what's weird. The #7 that broke, i bought in a lot of 5 planes.

TWO #7'S, TWO #5'S, a #113, and a block plane.

ALL were in a large flat rate, NONE got broke.

Leads me to believe it was SEVERELY mis-handled.


----------



## WayneC

I would guess dropped or thrown. I came up with this to shield the cast iron. The board is 2" longer than the plane and prevents the cast iron from taking a hit.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lat- Ya that thing got dropped for sure.

For the 6×6x24 boxes, I can get them at my ups store. And then ironically mail them usps. But you can get them several places on the web. If your gonna be in the plane game….bulk won't hurt.

http://www.esupplystore.com/product.asp?itemid=333&gclid=CMrn7KaWlr4CFcpcMgodeWYA6w
A place like that, even with shipping they're less that $2 a box.


----------



## WayneC

Red, do they have any longer than "24 for #8s? I still need a good solution for #8s….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wayne, I still use those for no 8s with no problems of yet. I remove the frog assembly and tote. Then I place the plane body diagonal with lots of packing on the ends.


----------



## lateralus819

I'm still fuming over this. Deliberate mishandling. I work in shipping/receiving. I know ******************** gets damage, and i try and compensate for that. But there is only so much you can do.

Now I'll be out $160. Like others say, I pay them to do a job, and they fail and don't own up without insurance.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I hear ya. Let us know how the claim works out. Like I say, I've never had to do one. Sure a shame to see those old castings snapped.

Wayne- also with those boxes, priority is usually around $20 depending on the distance. Little more, but worth it I guess.


----------



## richardwootton

Seriously Kevin, those effers don't give a damn about your package, and it really is a ********************ty deal! Everything I've received from you has been wrapped like a champ!


----------



## j1212t

Motherfather, that is a nasty sight to see for that lovely no7. Definitely going to come pick planes up from you personally, If they do that to a package shipped from US to US, I don't want to be on receiving end on a cross Atlantic transport… My experience from shipping says that you are probably stuck and best you can hope for is the 100$ refund, but even that might be sketchy, they really hate giving out money for stuff they broke.

Also, I would like to quote what Red said and second that ferociously: 
"You mean to say we have to be accountable to real people for our trash talk in the interwebz. This is bullcrap;-)"


----------



## exelectrician

This is it, after sanding sweat and tears. my dream for cleaning up tenons.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ex, she's a beatiful thing! Nice pics, thanks for sharing!

You're only user, or just your fave?


----------



## lateralus819

Thanks for the kind responses gents. I'll get it worked out.

Luckily i have others in the queue i could send off. Still waiting on his response.


----------



## terryR

Lat, what a sorry sight to behold in that USPS box. IMO, the USPS should be abolished and another system put in place! Jeez 75% of the packages we receive are wet, opened, or both. I now have FOUR boxes in my possesion to prove someone opened them locally and tried to hide their mistakes when damaging internal goods.

Last package had some $$$ loose leaf tea packed from Colorado! Our mail carrier must've expected some pot? Opened the bottom 1/2 of the box, accidentally cut a bag of tea, then taped over his errors with a different size tape which was filthy and sloppy. No warrant. Just typical work from the locals out here in Alabama!

Even watched the same dude DROP 25 pounds of rare Brazilian agate from his driver's window to the ground in front of our mail box! Who cares…just a heavy box to them…

Definitely use plywood to strengthen a box as big as a no.7, or use UPS.

USPS is a four-letter word at our house! But, who can you complain to about the Postal service? I'd rather complain to the FBI, or NSA.


----------



## lateralus819

Yeah man, i just spoke to my PO clerk. Nice guy, he says Priority comes with $50. So I'll be out $100. Waiting on the buyer to respond…

I just feel like they ALREADY charge you to ship the damn thing. Why charge extra to make sure it get's there, LIKE IT SHOULD ANYWAYS.

Shipping companies are crooks. It happens at work all the time. We'll ship a large crate, and specifically state NO top load, and what do you know? They do it.

We had a carrier one time, state that OUR product was the ONLY item shipping in that particular truck.

Get's to the destination in a new trailor, and DESTROYED. Hundreds of thousands in damage. They ended up taking it off and putting it on a new truck.


----------



## 7Footer

So sad seeing that nice big plane broken like that Kevin. Man I'd be fuming too. The only time I've ever had a somewhat easy time getting the insurance $ from a package is when I paid for extra insurance for it, hope it works out.

Reminded me this I just saw on the news the other night. I'd be so furious, one of the packages this d-bag tosses is a tablet too. I'd be equally as pissed if this was a plane.


----------



## lateralus819

No surprise there. I'm sure my father in law has a ton of good stories. He's a pilot for fedex…I'll have to ask him.

It's just funny how it's not enough to just pay the postage and ask it get there okay. They want MORE. I think I'll be dealing strictly with Fedex from now on.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yikes. Evidently I've been lucky with usps.

Once I did have a large package nearly destroyed by UPS. I actually started laughing when I saw the condition of the box and asked the driver if I was on candid camera or something. He said, "Ya, there's a pretty good chance it's damaged. Probably because it's so heavy." I laughed some more and said, "Ya, hence the hefty shipping charges. Why don't we just go ahead and open this together." He left with the damaged goods.


----------



## lateralus819

LOL. I wonder if that's possible with USPS. Cause i believe if the goods are damaged, USPS/FEDEX take it and issue $$ without insurance?

I'll just eat the $160 and send him another plane. Not much else to do, not worth wasting time to get $50 from those ********************s.

That is if the seller ever responds. He doesn't seem to concerned. His msg was very short, but he wasn't pissed at me.


----------



## upchuck

Scrapbox-
Thanks for the photos of your plane. I'd read/heard about those but yours were the nicest photos I've ever seen. I'd heard that the faucet handle depth adjuster were fragile and many/ most examples had one or more of the spokes broken off. Yours all seem intact. Also I love the adjustable mouth on the plane. It seems like a great idea especially with a tapered iron. But I couldn't tell from the photos if the frog was cast with the body of the plane or if it was an attachment?


----------



## upchuck

All-
In post # 40125 this forum 7Footer shows photos of a W. Butcher plane iron. Under the arched "W. Butcher" stamp there is a number "9". Does anyone know what the significance of the "9" is about? Do they all say "9" or are there different numbers/letters on some?


----------



## 7Footer

Chuck - I have no idea what the 9 means on that butcher iron, I have another Butcher iron from an infill plane I got a few weeks ago with a 1 on it…. I'm wondering if it has something to do with the manufacturing process, almost like a lot number or something. But I've read the whole history about W & S Butcher and scoured the interwebz and I can't find anything that clarifies what it means. I didn't compare it to the #1 but I think its the same size as the other one I have.










Edit - the only difference between the #1 and the #9 that i have are that the #9 has Butcher stamped on the chip breaker as well.


----------



## Scrapbox

Upchuck the frog is a separate part that slides down into grooves and is pinned in place through the body. Still amazed at what great condition this is in compared to some of the other tools this guy had.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

These are the handplanes my dreams right now…the one on the left is sold but the others are still available. Looks like tomorrow I might be taking a little trip!









All these for a shockingly low price


----------



## SCinJetCity

Hello, 
Not sure if any of you plane restorers are interested in this, but if you are, send me a PM and we can figure something out. This blade came out of a damaged old plane that I turned into a desk accessory (yes, I'm that guy). But I don't like throwing anything out and if it could possibly help you with a restoration project, that would be ideal. Maker's mark indications "Hearnshaw Bros, Cast Steel, Sheffield". I know it is rusty but perhaps a citric acid bath could sort that out. It is 2-1/4" wide by 7-1/8" high. Also, if you look at the photos and determine that the blade is beyond repair/too common/no value, please let me know so I can recycle it. Thanks





































http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/majpreal/Lumberjocks/IMG_0157.jpg


----------



## TerryDowning

mmmm maple and my MF #10


----------



## Mosquito

I always add insurance on a USPS package I send. The only ones that they've broken on me were ones that weren't insured…


----------



## shampeon

I think I've bought enough items online and read enough posts about items damaged in shipping now in various forums to know it's not specific to one carrier. UPS, FedEx, USPS, they're all occasionally hard on boxes, and it's just a matter of time before your number comes up.

Maybe between the insurance claim of $100 and parting out the rest of the #7, you can get almost square? Either way, it's a huge PIA.


----------



## donwilwol

I got a #7 once, in a box way to big, with absolutely no packing, and the nose sticking out to the knob. But no harm done. I've also had a couple #7s broke, that were double boxed and stuffed to the hilt.

There is no rhyme or reason, they just break stuff from time to time.

I've also had a box lost, insurance paid, and it showed up 3 months later.


----------



## 33706

for lateralus, and anyone else who decided to fly in to a city and shop the local rust markets, and fly home with your purchases tucked away in the overhead….. view this:






This was an Air Canada incident, people moving to another aircraft. They will NOT let you move your own carry-on, when they switch you from one plane to another. It happened to us, when our Toronto to San Diego direct flight, they redirected the flight to Denver for a plane switch, and wouldn't let us take any of our carry-on ourselves. Just think, the trip home I had a few planes in my carry-on, sheesh, what to do???
You'd think your fragile antique plane would be SAFEST in your carry-on… it's no better an idea than shipping conventionally.


----------



## lateralus819

Wow….

Did anyone see the lazy ass USPS driver who DROVE onto the property to throw a box? Ridiculous.


----------



## exelectrician

Smitty,
My fave is an old No5 also I am quick to grab my No3 Bedrock for smaller jobs.


----------



## planepassion

Fortunately, my number has never come up. The worst I've experienced for shipping was a chipped saw horn.

Lately, I've noticed that the ebay sellers are packing the heck out of their wares. The Spear & Jackson backsaw I picked up recently was the best packed tool I've every received. Makes me think that ebay sellers are sick and tired of dealing with broken items, hence the beefier packing…and increased shipping costs to cover the packing supplies and time spent.

I hate to see lateraus so out of sorts. I hope things work out for you.

Don, that story of the #7 sticking out of the box is priceless. Your heart must have skipped a few beats. To unpack it and find it good to go was one of those lucky days we all have coming to us from time to time.


----------



## lateralus819

I'll be okay. Lesson learned, thanks Brad.

I thought it was packed well. I did 4 layers of bubble wrap, problem is, not much you can do for a hard hit like that. Unless you put a board under the plane.

The buyer has been great. No complaints towards me yet, going to either give him his money back or another #7.

I figure i can get the broken one back and get a new body and paint it and be done with it. At least i won't be out as much as before.


----------



## bandit571

Old story









Old, rusty DE6c, packed into a Medium Flat rate shiping box









Used the refund to buy a new base, made a new know and picked up a cherry tote. Iron is a Berg. Now it is my go-to panel smoother…









YMMV


----------



## Buckethead

Lateralus… I'm thinking you are taking the right course of action. It's painful, but we should always leave our customers satisfied. Some customers are not as easy to deal with, and some are just downright looking to get something for nothing, but it sounds like a simple case of a good guy who received a busted plane. Good on you for making him whole.


----------



## lateralus819

Thanks Buckethead, makes me feel good. I just know that if i was in his shoes I'd want to be made whole.


----------



## lateralus819

The horror! The horror! Sad day today men, we lost another.


----------



## chrisstef

I hope thats the returned plane but its not is it? That looks like a 5 not a 7. Im outta here. Theres bad juju.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh man. Are you serious?


----------



## lateralus819

No it is the same one guys. Just got pics from buyer. Isn't that a shame?

I talked to my father in law about USPS. USPS piggy backs on Fedex planes, and Fedex never touches them. They come in, in huge bins.

I'll be lucky to get $50 (Which is all priority comes with) I just submitted a claim. Lets see. On the amount requested form i put ALL of it. I'll argue with those ********************s all day, and make sure it's known they lost a life long customer over this. I know this happens a lot, but a guy can be upset cant he?


----------



## chrisstef

Phew. I was just about to sacrifice a chicken. Ill put the hatchet down.


----------



## lateralus819

Haha. Good choice.


----------



## upchuck

Lat-
The toe on that USPS modified #7 in your photos is begging to be turned into a hyper cool paper weight.
And then the @$$ end wants to be the 'CHISEL PLANE OF YOUR DREAMS' (or nightmares).


----------



## lateralus819

I was thinking of that upchuck. I'm not sure what will happen. I gave the buyer 3 options.

Send it back and get a refund. Send it back and get another #7. Or I can find another body and restore it and send it to him. His choice.


----------



## upchuck

Lat-
All three choices seem highly fair to me from a buyers point of view. It sounds like the only thing he will out is the time. Stuff happens. If he is not happy with those choices then offer to throw in chrisstef's dead chicken.


----------



## Slyy

Man, I'm almost sad to check on the 30+ (holy lord) new posts to the HPOYD thread! I'm almost sorry I did! Man Lat, that is just ridiculous! I do find it ridiculous that we pay for someone to entrust out things to but we have to take an additional step to insure it makes it safely? We've shipped my wife's flute several times through USPS for annual maintainance, has to go off to south central texas, we always get funny looks insuring it for almost $30,000!!! If they ever hurt that thing my wife woul buy a $50 flute just to walk in there and beat the ******************** outa them with!!!!! Now kinda has me scared!

That poor No. 7 has me feeling low now! Looks like Bandit has had some bad juju too!
PK, that airport video almost had me fuming seein how lazy they were!


----------



## lateralus819

Your wife has a $30,000 flute?  I gotta see that.


----------



## Slyy

Lat, $30,000 is mid level….... Her collegiate professor had one with serval platinum parts and a solid platinum head joint/mouth piece: almost a cool 100K! Sure wish my wife made enough to buy something like that!! You'd see a lot more than just old rusty Junkers restored being posted in here by me 

Instrument craftsmen blow my mind!!! It really is no wonder it costs that much, attention to detail doesn't even come close to describing it.


----------



## Buckethead

I've got a $250,000.00 ryobi table saw. I'll let it go to a fellow LJ for a 20% discount though. I'm cool like that.


----------



## lateralus819

Jake, does your wife play professionally?


----------



## chrisstef

One time, at band camp …

Sorry, I had to say it.


----------



## Tim457

Stef's looking for some extra power for tonight. He's looking to sacrifice a live chicken. Man, we can't have people puking in the locker room before the game!


----------



## terryR

Lat, if it helps down the road, I'd be happy to pay for the broken toe of that jointer…

Flute player here, myself! Native American flutes, though. Mine is a cheap $100 cedar version, nicely made musical instruments are quite valuable! I've seen exotic wooden flutes priced at over $10K. Cannot imagine the beauty of a $30K instrument! wow!


----------



## terryR

Oh yeah, we are harvesting five chickens this weekend…hope it helps the gang's ju-ju!
LOL


----------



## chrisstef

Tim - you have earned the award for awesome internet prowess. A "Major League" quote … amazing.

Eff you jobu I do myself!

http://youhitlike********************.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/pg2-mem-front-cerrano.jpg?w=420&h=525


----------



## jordanp

Fine instruments can cost a ton.

My brother was fortunate enough to get someones top spot on a 10-15 year waiting list with a famous German classical guitar maker/luthier. the 10k dollar price he's paying is about 33% of what his guitars are going for now if you can find one from a broker. and they increase with value each year..

He's having it overnighted from Germany this week..


----------



## lateralus819

I thought my $1300 guitar was expensive. LOL. Guess i was wrong. Although custom guitars do approach $7k and up.

Terry- What use is a broke jointer toe?


----------



## JayT

If nothing else, a broken plane toe can make a cool sanding block

I like this other idea of Don's better, though.


----------



## Tim457

Hah stef. Didn't take much searchfu. My brother and I taped that movie off the TV and pretty much wore out the tape on it. Funny movie, only problem was they censored it so when Cerrano says F you jobu I do it myself, you saw his lips say the F word, but they dubbed in forget you jobu.

More on topic, I finally feel like I'm getting the hang of the Paul sellers freehand sharpening method. Was able to freehand a blade, raise a slight bur, knock it off, and shave arm hair within a couple minutes. A sharp blade makes so much difference.


----------



## chrisstef

No search fu involved. I knew it as soon as I read it. That movie was amazing. It was the first time I had ever heard the line "So hows your wife and my kids". Roger Dorn was the best. "Well you run like Mays but you hit like sh!t". There's some classics in that one.


----------



## theoldfart

Best line:
Check please


----------



## terryR

Lat, just sayin' if you get that broken no.7 back, and want to part it out, the knob end is worth a bit to me. Even sans knob…


----------



## lateralus819

Alright, have yet to hear back from the buyer. He's very slow, I'd like to get this behind us. Sigh…

Working on about 4 other planes for sale, Plus I'm expecting a #607 to go with my #606 

Cmon #608!


----------



## bandit571

Won a so-called 15" Block Plane Tuesday morning, and paid as soon as I got home that morning. kept looking for the sign that says "Shipped".....has yet to show up. Contact the seller….says he will mail it Friday…..

That 15" Stanley "block plane" has a 2-1/2" wide cutter?


> Black painted handles, and a chrome lever cap. Methinks this MIGHT be a late 5-1/2


??

We'll see, IF AND WHEN it does get here…...$16.50 + FREE SHIPPING???


----------



## lateralus819

Bandit I've been curious. You seem to deal with A LOT of the lower end planes. Any particular reason why?


----------



## terryR

There's something strange going on tonight…
There's something going on that's not quite right…










Custom foundation work continues under the house!


----------



## lateralus819

Nice plane terry. I still use the one you sent me. Love it :]


----------



## donwilwol

Same dewalt and same finish hammer I have terry!


----------



## bandit571

One word…....CASH, or rather, a lack of cash. Find a few, sell a few, find some more, keep the better ones sort of thing. Besides, not all them "lower end planes" are junkers. Never know until one rehabs them.

Of course, there is a couple Millers Falls plane in my "stay put collection" #8, #9, and a #1455 Low angle

Then there are a couple SW ones, a 1860 Plough plane. DE6c, Wood River #4 V3, Stanley 9-1/2, 103 SW, and a Stanley 4Square 5-1/4 with that SW iron. One Stanley #5 from parts, and a Sargent #414c. Wards, made by Stanley #78 ( MINTY) and a #3 WWII plane. I tend to keep the "better ones" around, IF I like how they work.

Besides, I think it is a fun way to spend an afternoon, rehabbing an old plane…Learn more about how a plane works that way, than one will EVER LEARN by buying a "New in Box, ready to work" plane that one has to do nothing to get it to work. Besides, what some people spend for ONE plane, on a good day, I can buy 10-20. But, one at a time suits me, and my budget…


----------



## August

Hi Bertha where are you ?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bandito- There's one sure way to get tool money…and "learn how to use" planes- Build stuff and sell it! The tools are made to work wood. Sell crafts, furniture, whatever. That's how I pay for all my "new in box, ready to work" tools.

It's tough to make solid income woodworking, but it's not that tough to supplement one. My centavos anyway.


----------



## johnstoneb

A little #2 action on Western Red Cedar


----------



## August

Here is my action o









n some pine


----------



## john2005

Got on to get caught up. Very sorry I did. Thats a bum deal there Lat. iota stuff like that that make it clear that some just don't care about what they do


----------



## lateralus819

I did a test in the shop. Had a #5 with a side missing. Threw it in the air 3 times and dropped it. Fell 6 feet, no damage. Slammed it down, broke at mouth.


----------



## Buckethead

There is something about making shavings. It's like listening to angels sing. With each note, more angel wings.


----------



## bandit571

RED: Make stuff to sell? Ok, BTDT, paid the rent a few times. Made and sold over 130 chest of drawers, three clothes closet things, twenty odd toy box/hope chests, and more small end table than I care to count. Don't even ask about them large benches for a porch. Or all them Bunk beds….

Back then, it more or less paid for itself, and that's about it. Nowadays, it is just for family and friends. The "junk" planes I get, I rehab to almost like new. Then sell the "worse" so I can buy a few more. Do have a nice vintage plane collection going on.

Yeah, build something…..Like a Tool Chest for my tools? How about a saw bench and a workbench? A Walnut & Cherry Cutting Board? The computer desk I am sitting at, typing this up? Yeah, someday, I might, just might, build something….

Hint; Don't live near the Amish. They won't pay much at all, and they will under bid you every time. BTDT.


----------



## skidooraceing

So this is my collection of planes so far. Its fun to find these things at antique stores and garage sales. Most of these need to be cleaned but thats on the to-do list. Hope you guys like them.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ nice little collection you've got there skidoo.

Bandit- I wasn't trying to be a smart aleck. Sometimes I get thrown off by LJs who grumble about the lack of funds for woodworking. It occurred to me early on that if I worked hard this, and could someday create something nice….people would pay for it. And in turn, I'd have more money for woodworking.

But if you prefer working with the cheaper planes anyway, guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Skidoo, very nice assortment. A combo plane, a #48/9, range of bench planes, all looking good! Refurb will be fun. Lloks like a few totes to repair but otherwise not too serious. #78 needs rods, or that's a #9x dado… I like!

Bandit, kudos to you and your work (hobby /passion). I always enjoy seeing what you're up to with planes or wood or the dungeon shop. And thanks for the background, I'm not surprised…


----------



## skidooraceing

Thanks Smitty! Its acutally a #41 Union probably my favorite plane, and yeah i have to complete the #78 thats on the to-do list also.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

First time I used a T&G plane, I laughed out loud. Ingenious devices!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

August, nice pics. Last one of a LN #62?


----------



## August

Thanks smitty


----------



## LukieB

Thinking about you fools last night….










Miss you guys, gotta start checking in more often


----------



## August

Oh men I wish at home I'll send some pics to with shavings !!!! Nice shavings luke


----------



## JayT

Lukie, long time, no see. Glad you could drop in.


----------



## DanKrager

Skidooraceing, what is the plane in the top left of the pic? It looks small, like a #2 or perhaps the coveted #1? I'm surprised Smitty didn't mention it… 
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You nailed it, Dan. It's a #1 he recently picked up (unless I'm confusing him with someone else, which is entirely possible). He's looking for a lever cap and chip breaker for it, I think.


----------



## Mosquito

I was curious about that too, Dan.

LukieB spotting… almost as rare as a Dan or Al spotting these days!

-

Also, I'd love to make a little side-money from woodworking, just haven't found many people wanting what I've made, or wanting to pay to have something made…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And Yo, I guess.


----------



## Mosquito

^ and Yo… yes


----------



## woodchuckerNJ

Damn Kevin, haven't been here in a couple of days, but that is beautiful.
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/830198


----------



## woodchuckerNJ

Reading through the last 150 posts… for some reason I missed this group for a while.

So it looks like anyone shipping a plane in the mail should always stick a small block of wood longer than the sole under the sole of the plane, and wrap with electrical tape to protect the casting. They can even take the blade out and tape it to the bottom of that…

Might be a good suggestion for someone to prevent damage. I suspect that exposing the sole to the box ends is dangerous, and having the blade mounted can inflict the same damage.


----------



## lateralus819

I've always preferred dis-assembling the plane. Make's it more compact. Some people prefer not to have to set it up i guess..

At work i ALWAYS over pack stuff. Never even think twice about it. Guess I'll have to start doing that, little different since I pay for packing materials lol.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The only thing I'll mention WRT dis-assy before shipping deals with frog screws: Pls keep them in place after the frog's removed. Got a plane once that was taken apart. Totally dis-assembled. Opened all the packaging and lost a frog screw in the process, as they were inside balled up newspaper…


----------



## WayneC

I put all the small parts in a plastic bag if I disassemble. Normally I only put boards under Jointers. For other planes, I find the flat rate boxes are big enough to get sufficient padding around the plane.


----------



## lateralus819

I bag them all too Wayne. I make "bags" out of bubble wrap.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ

From Lee Valley today.
Interesting:
http://www.leevalley.com/us/newsletters/Woodworking/8/5/collection.htm


----------



## bandit571

The better half saves ALL the bags from Walmart. Amazing how many one can stuff into a box with a plane. 1/3 of a box with the bags, one plane, and fill up to bulging with a BIG load of bags. Just wad them up. leave SOMWE air in them, and STUFF, STUFF, and STUFF. IF the box bulges a bit, so what. Have yet to loose a plane.

Back when I had a 2-1/2 car garage for a shop, seems I was always making "projects". Set up on weekends at a flea market in the woods. Owner of the mini mart wanted MY stuff out near the roadway, to draw people in. In WAS kind of funny, watching all the Rubberneckers go by. Some would then turn around in the next driveway, or county road, drive by again, then turn around and then drive into the woods. My "rent" for my spot was paid for by all those people pulling into to look around at all the booths. Gate Keeper, if you will.

Did a LOT of pine, did quite a bit of Oak from pallets. After awhile, it just got too much like a job. Scaled it back to a hobby level. Do some things on request, or for around the houses. Front Porch railings, from scrap wood? BTDT. Desk I am sitting at is the third version, as the last two have been used by grand kids.

Due to the size of the Dungeon Shop, no longer able to keep a tablesaw, powered jointer, router table, powered planer, and other "goodies". You know what? I am happier this way! Might even give up a lathe, too. Time it would take to drag it out, set it up, and turn something, I can about do the same with the "CHEAPER" planes I have, or can make.

Now, I am sitting here, having a bowl of Doritos #404 and a Killians Irish Red. Relaxing…...


----------



## bandit571

Never have taken apart the larger planes for shipping, well maybe one. Block planes, though, get torn down. makes them easier to get into a small flat rate box. with about twenty walmart bags, of course…


----------



## lateralus819

I usually use newspaper, as it's handy and it's good to recycle it.


----------



## bandit571

Don't like newspaper, the DE6c wreck showed up in newspaper. Of Course, IF one would run it through the shredder, and use the entire sunday paper, then there might be enough padding.

Large roll of Bubble wrap @ wallie world is about a buck or so. usually enough for one plane to ship comfy in..


----------



## lateralus819

Thats what i bought bandit, i use about 5 layers of it.

Also, the buyer of my broken #7, has to be the most stand up gentlemen ever. Called him on the phone and worked it out.

He's sourcing a new #7, which i will restore. I'm amazed he's going that route, as i told him i would send him one i already have.

Good new for him though he can re-coup it on the parts from the broken plane. I also told him to sign up here .


----------



## bandit571

The $0.05 Tour of what was made for around my house









Solid Cedar cedar chest and a small pine table. Top drawer is a fake, both it and the two real drawers are made to lok like the Raised Panel sides.









An OLD Pine book case, might be twenty+ years old. The chest was from old floor boards from a one room school house that was torn down. Happen to get a few boards from it. Top is Coopered. And now, where I plunk my tired buttt









Just my office. Barn wood desk, wormy Chestnut printer table.

Pay the admissions Clerk on the way out…


----------



## JayT

Small gloat forthcoming.

A little over a week ago, I saw an ad on our local/statewide online classifieds for a hand plane. The part that intrigued me was the size listed in the description.










It is obviously not a Stanley. The knob looked similar to some Sargents, but had a plain lever cap, so I was still a bit befuddled. Figuring someone else might know more, I emailed the master, DonW, and asked if he had any idea what it might be. He wasn't sure either, but soon sent me a link to an ebay listing that looked similar.

The proportions looked correct for the size listed, so I contacted the seller. The only bad part was that the seller was about 4 hours from me, so I asked if he would be willing to ship. No problem was the reply, and I dropped a check in the mail the next day.

It arrived today, a little dirty, but complete and undamaged and is now sitting on my bench.










And sure enough, Don Yoda was absolutely correct. (Big surprise there, right?)










The best part was the piece of the listing I didn't show-check out the upper left hand corner!










Yep, for $22 including shipping, I now am the proud owner of my first #2 sized plane. OK, it's not a premium line but is still an uncommon size and for the price, there will be no complaints.


----------



## skidooraceing

Dan, Smitty is right it's a #1. I picked it up last week at a garage sale just thinking it was a nice little hand plane but found it it was a no. 1.


----------



## lateralus819

JayT, nice score. Those usually go for over $100 regularly. MF made. Nice.


----------



## JayT

Lat, what makes you think MF, other than the side stamping? I have a Craftsman block with the side stamping that is obviously a Sargent and was under the impression that Sargent made most of the Fulton line planes for Sears. We'll know more when it gets broken down to clean up-I just had time to take a couple quick pics at lunch.


----------



## lateralus819

The tote, frog, adjuster and also the lateral adjuster.

http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/graphics/plane%20id.html


----------



## WayneC

I thought Sargent too. Been trying to sell one on eBay for $100 without luck so far….


----------



## lateralus819

Wayne, check your tags. I had that problem once. There is an advanced feature to add them.

I listed a backsaw at $15. NO bids. Couldn't figure out why.

Changed the tags and it sold for $45 plus shipping.


----------



## JayT

Oh, so that's your plane in the ebay link, Wayne? Fancy the coincidence.

Edit: If you would like to sell it for the same price I bought that one, I could have a pair. ;-) Of course I'm kidding, get fair value out of it.


----------



## August

Hey Wayne can I get a pics of the plane your selling?
I don't know if you remember me it's august?

Hey question I have a stanley bedrock 605 and it has the grove in the sole what will be a good price to sell that?
It's flat I lap it on my starrett granite and it's clean any advice?


----------



## WayneC

August I have not re-listed it so it is showing as ended.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171316351996?ssPageName=STRK:MEUNSOLD:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1562.l2649


----------



## August

Thanks Wayne I'll look now, anyway I never thought your a fan of old fishing stuff look what I accuired


----------



## WayneC

Thanks for the tip Lat, I also need to figure out listing in muiti category listings as well….

I think I screwed up this morning. Put up a fish decoy for BIN $79.95 and it sold immediately. Guessing it was under priced… lol


----------



## August

Damn Wayne I know how that feels I also listed my slide fire at ar15.com for 250 and also sold :-(


----------



## WayneC

I'm actually surprised how well stuff sells on eBay…


----------



## August

Yeah especially lie neilsen stuff ???


----------



## WayneC

LN Stuff holds its value. I see older stuff sell for more than original cost some times…


----------



## bandit571

got a finish on a Plough Plane the other day









Mr. G Roseboom's 1/4" Plough plane. Seeings how a rebuilt saw was also being finished up









Of course, that saw looked a little worse for wear, in the before shot









It was the one in front. First model of the D ( no hyphen)8. Might a bit old?


----------



## August

Tell me about it I bought a pattern makers vise and I wish to god I knew how much that cost back then.


----------



## bandit571

Have had no trouble selling the planes I've restored. Even getting the cost back. Some even turn a NICE prfit, too..


----------



## TheFridge

What is a plough plane? Googling isn't as fun.


----------



## bandit571

They seem to made a nice groove on a board









Just push it along









and watch them curls pile up









Beats trying to do the same with a corded router, and quieter, too. Kind of a Schweeeese sound…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Or one like this.










Stanley No's 45, 46, 47, 50, 55 etc.
Record made a bunch (not familiar with their numbering system)

So did Sargent, Montgomery Ward, Union, etc. They "plow" into the edges and ends of boards. Sometimes faces too, as pictured, if you'd like a rabbet or dado.


----------



## WayneC

Record 040, 041, and 044


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks Wayne! I was thinking of you when I typed "Record"


----------



## DanKrager

I wish you were closer, August. My Record casting is broken at the mouth and that Bedrock would fill the gap nicely. I'm just beginning to think about it…
DanK


----------



## Slyy

JayT that is an awesome find!! Always searching craigslist and other locals for rare finds lik that. Rarely see anything worth while. Did find a craigslist ad for a 605 some odd ends and a tool box for $125. Not sure how much of an actual deal that is.


----------



## donwilwol

JayT, I am envious of that 3408. I'd be even more envious if it was one of the Sargent made, but I'd have scoffed it up for what you paid as well. That's a sweet little deal.

The type 2 #424 just before sitting it in the display case


----------



## lateralus819

Don, no display shots?? Lookin purdy!


----------



## August

Hey Dan I have a sole for 605 bedrock it's your for free


> ?


 Pics in 10 min


----------



## lateralus819

I just picked up a #45.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-45-Floral-Design-/171323932998?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=FWrpsc6VTDGPU1FAGknCy5Tccck%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Ok deal? Also, I've never used one. What does it look like it is missing? Besides blades.


----------



## DanKrager

Very generous, August, but I have to check to see for sure that the top parts like frog, tote and knob would actually fit. I'm not that much of an expert I can sit here and just know… I'll pm you as soon as I can verify.

Any idea what kind of hassle it is to get it from your place to here, mid US?
DanK


----------



## August

Yeah me too Dan I don't know much but I do have the frog also?


> Or if you look at my latest post here I'm trying to sell my bedrock 605


? I'm not here to ask eBay price you tell me and I lap that on a pink starrett granite!! Anyway let me know. Thanks you see I use to be a member here before but I left , I actually tried collecting old bedrock stanley but I found out that it was almost the same as buying a new plane the 605 is all original exetp for the actual blade


----------



## August

Hey Dan your in IL I'm in morton grove IL anyway


----------



## JayT

Lat, that is a fair price on a #45. Not a great deal, but you didn't overpay, either.

Unfortunately, you are about to find out that the expensive part of a #45 is finding cutters. A complete set can easily sell for as much as a plane with the cutters included.


----------



## lateralus819

Thanks JayT appreciate it. I figure it'll be cool to check out.


----------



## August

Hey lateralus819 is it possible for you to post that nice profile pics of yours? In a big file??!?


----------



## Buckethead

*"First time I used a T&G plane, I laughed out loud. Ingenious !"*

I get this feeling often. Most recently when I sharpened my irons. (Though sadly, I've not gotten my mitts on a t&g or other moulding plane yet) Right before that, using a shoulder plane. How does the plane know?

I think planing is my favorite part.


----------



## August

Hey bucket head funny you say but for me I think sharpening is my favorite.


----------



## lateralus819

Here ya go August. It is my #4 1/2 size collection.


----------



## lateralus819

Double post. This site is acting odd.


----------



## JayT

Keep your eyes peeled, Lat. Sometimes #45 cutters can appear in strange places and if thread participants know you are looking, they can clue you in. I found a nearly complete set of cutters on Etsy several months ago for a very reasonable amount and PM'd Don Broussard about them-he was able to snag them.


----------



## lateralus819

Cool man. So since I've never used one, what are some advantages of them and what can/do they do?


----------



## August

Thanks lateralus819 
Now I can sleep those are very nice some day some day


----------



## JayT

What can they do?

With the standard set of cutters: grooves, dadoes, rabbets, beading, and tongue & groove.

If you start getting into auxiliary cutters (which can be pricey) then you could add numerous edge profiles including chamfers, ogees and more. There are also hollow and round cutters and bases to allow someone to create custom profiles. Mos has a set of those, but they are not real common, so go for serious prices.

#45's are loads of fun!


----------



## lateralus819

Sounds like fun. Ill see what i can come up with.


----------



## john2005

JayT, you suck sir, you suck.

Wayne I'll give you $22


----------



## woodchuckerNJ

Kevin you have a real problem there.
I can see you either are a horder,
or you can't decide which one you like better,
or you don't know how to count,
or your in love with cast iron..

All very bad signs. In order to help you with your problem, just send me one or 2 of those planes, and I'll ignore you have a problem…


----------



## richardwootton

Actually Kevin, I'm willing to ACTUALLY help you. The only way to overcome your problem is to send one plane to every activeember of this thread. Sorry Al, but ain't nobody seen you in a while!


----------



## WhoMe

Jay, go look at Mosquito's home page HERE . He has done a lot of the leg work on the 45 and his links have a lot of info. He even did a couple of You Tube vids on using the 45. 
I went through all the links when I got mine and found a lot of good info there. 
Unfortunately, since I have gotten mine, all I have done is de-rust/clean it up (mostly) and picked up a few missing parts, like the short rods. Still have several parts to go like the slitter, cam, long beading stop to essentially complete it to my satisfaction. 
Those who get the H+Rs are just way over the top to me. but it is fun watching them spend the $$ on them.

Regarding the T+G planes, I have a set of wooden ones for 1" thick material and a #48. All 3 are really fun to use.

Kevin, what I think is funny is the background for your 4 1/2 collection looks like a construction site with the mud and tire tracks…

August, I think those chisels need more work. Those reflections aren't showing the molecular structure of the objects being reflected in them… lol


----------



## Mosquito

#45's and their various other manufacturers counterparts are a lot of fun. I've got 2 #45's and a Keen Kutter K64 (early style #45). I've got one set of cutters from Stanley and one set from Keen Kutter. The cutters are indeed the expensive part, usually.

Hollows and rounds aren't too bad if you can find the right deals. I've been buying Records instead of Stanleys, so they're a little cheaper. I'm still keeping an eye out for #12 H&R's, as those are the only ones I'm missing. I'll probably end up paying too much for 'em though lol I'm at an average of $54 for any given pair of H&R's I have. Almost 1/2 of normal prices.

*Lat* that is a good deal on that #45. It's an early type, if all parts are matching/original, it's a type 2 (1886-1887), as it's still black japanned, slotted brass screws, and no flat part on the fence. Cutters will be more expensive for that type, but cutters for newer types will still work (older cutters didn't have the notch for the blade depth adjustment). That is one thing that might be nice. I still hate having to adjust the depth on my #46's with a hammer. It's in an awkward spot, but still doable. Loads of fun! Reminds me I still need to do the write up for my T&G video so I can get that added to the blog


----------



## August

whome if its not12am in chicago ill go back to garage lol


----------



## lateralus819

I live on a 73 acre farm, just a crappy road that get's destroyed in weather.

Anyone want a #4 1/2? Be glad to send one off, for payment .


----------



## terryR

Lat, I also noticed the tractor tire marks in your background…lined up straight with all those knobs, just thought it was your OCD feeding mine! LOL.

My 2 cents…don't sell off your 4 1/2 collection. It's very cool. Should be slowly added to! Sorry to your wife or girlfriend.

Just like Don's 18 collection, and Smitty's 203 collection. Mos' 45 hoarding…Who am I forgetting? 

Me, I have seven no.4's (mostly un-restored). But 4's just aren't as cool IMO.


----------



## lateralus819

Nah i ONLY sell the extra stanleys. That's all.

Have yet to sell the others, and actually, i havn't added to it in a while. Kinda getting away from it, unless it's a good deal.

Usually when i sell a stanley i buy another LOL.

I've sold two so far, have two left, and won't be selling both. I still have the one i bought off Don, and she is a keeper. Nice and heavy casting. Feels great.


----------



## DonBroussard

Kinda late to the party. Sorry to hear/see about the broken No. 6, but glad it looks like you have a practical-thinking buyer to deal with. Impressive collection of 4-1/2s!

@JayT-That etsy find on the 45 cutters is still serving me well. I thank you every time I use them. I had a lead on a complete Stanley 45 with the cutters in the original box, complete and in good condition (sorry I don't know the type) but he was asking $375 and wouldn't sell the cutters separately.

@August-Your chisels look like they came from a mirror factory! Nice work!

@Slyy-There are some nice shops in Jenks with vintage tools. I had a few follow me home from there, one of which was a nice breast drill. Not too many hand planes, though.

@DonW-Beautiful restoration, as usual. Did you need to beef up the floor supports under your display cabinets to hold all of that cast iron?


----------



## August

Hey Whome is this bright enough? I see my ugly face?


----------



## Mosquito

hey, I've only got 3 #45! (And technically one's a K64  )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How about a $10 #5 1/4, buy it now? Might be corrugated…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ANTIQUE-BAILEY-N0-5-14-WOOD-PLANE-WOOD-WORKING-PLAIN-TOOL-/390778460958?hash=item5afc361b1e&item=390778460958&pt=Motors_Automotive_Tools&vxp=mtr


----------



## WayneC

Looks like a Type 11 #5 to me….


----------



## WayneC

Oh and the shipping charges are not the best. Should offer Medium flat rate box for about 1/2 half what it is showing to ship to CA ($22).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But he says 5 1/4. You mean he's being misleading??


----------



## JayT

Smitty, might want to see an optometrist. The ad says a No. 5 14" long plane, not a 5 1/4.

I do, however, like that he has it listed in Automotive Tools. Must be for working on a woody.


----------



## bandit571

Still waiting on that MI guy to ship that Stanley 15" Block Plane. With a "cutter" that he says is 2-1/2" wide.

Dosen't show what the sole looks like, either. Does look like it is in one piece, so far….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

JayT, that is funny….

It does say exactly that, and I read it wrong.

Been a long week, fellas. Time for a cocktail, I think. Or two.

z


----------



## theoldfart

Bottoms up! Have a couple for me, visiting my mother and the rest of the 90+ year old family in FL. DAMN HOT!!!!


----------



## donwilwol

ditto on that Smitty!!


----------



## WayneC

Pour me one too….


----------



## bandit571

While I have a few Killians Irish Reds in the fridge getting "Happy, happy" there is a recipe for Lemonade you fellows might like:

One large pitcher, fillled with ice, cracked or crush

One can of Wyler's Lemonade Mix, the entire can ( ok maby a small one)

No water added, instead

(wait for it)

One Fifth of Beefeater's Gin. Stir till all mixed in. Pour into a decently clean glass…..


----------



## donwilwol

All I know is that first Blue Moon didn't last to long!


----------



## chrisstef

I believe those are called electric lemonades bandito.

I need a drink myself. Its beer thirty in casa de stef.


----------



## TerryDowning

beer thirty rapidly approaching the left coast.

Left overs from the reception still around.

Kona Lager
Pacifico
Sam Adams Summer Sampler MMMM Porch Rocker. and the blueberry isn't bad either. For once I like all of the offerings in the sampler.


----------



## richardwootton

I'm so damn ready for a beer I'm salivating! 
Edit: then again, I might have a bit of a drinking problem…


----------



## August

Here too but I'll stick to my crown and seven up


----------



## woodchuckerNJ

Guiness usually, Vodka when I really want to tie one on.


----------



## August

Nice one Jeff I totally for about Guinness espeacily if mixed with coffe bailey


----------



## WhoMe

August, ok, maybe not at the molecular level but I think you're pulling a fast one.that's gotta be a mirror with a handle, not a super shiny highly polished chisel…lol

Thanks Smitty… I looked at that link on my phone and you got my hopes up that it was a really early 5 1/4. That is until Jay clarified the ad. I guess I need glasses too. Unfortunately, I do have a small amount of tool money burning a hole in my pocket. Now I can keep saving for something else.


----------



## August

Whome ok I have to stop I'm using photo shop LOL








My home made marking knife


----------



## thedude50

I just worked out a deal to test sow German Hand Planes cant wait to test them and to see how well they are made. could be some competition for the high end market


----------



## August

Question for all lie neilsen fans out there, (this includes me but I don't know the answer)
Ok I pretty much own all the line up of hand plane but I haven't use the
Yet, my question is why are they so much for sale In eBay ? Is there something I'm missing? Anyway thanks .


----------



## WhoMe

Uh Oh August, you weren't supposed to let the secret out. lol
Seriously, those tools are really polished up nicely. Since my finest stone right now is a 6K, I cant get my tools that pretty..

MOS !!! or anyone else for that matter
Stanley #12 round with cutter

Fulton of the Stanley #45 
Mostly complete and BIN for $169

For others looking for transitionals

A Stanley #26 in great shape with a SW Blade and a stanley sticker. BIN $49

And I know some of you collect Braces and auger bits. A 3 tier box of Stanley Russell Jennings auger bits. BIN $130


----------



## August

Hey Whome amen I. The stanley Russell LOL you nailed that with a ten pound Hammer LOL


----------



## WhoMe

Dude, you will have to post what you can. Never heard of the German ones you are talking about. Will be interesting to see what you experience.


----------



## thedude50

this is the info I have found so far they are shipping a full set to me today should be here in 10 days or so

watch this video


----------



## theoldfart

Who me, that 12 h is only half the set, the 12 r is missing. The text is very misleading.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice looking Kunz plane, but they lost me at the allen wrench. Hate those things…


----------



## terryR

Guess I have a c-note worth of cardboard boxes in the shop…










And free shipping! You guys think LN boxes need to be shipped in boxes?


----------



## lateralus819

That box has been on there for a long time lol.

Just bought another MF #10. Gonna restore it.

Speaking of planes. We were sitting down for dinner last night and my son head mentioned fathers day tomorrow. I said no bud, it's in June. What are you going to get me? "Probably a plane Dad, like those woodworking ones". He's 4 LOL.


----------



## WhoMe

OF, I knew that it was missing half of it but I figured If anyone was looking, half a set may be better than none.
But to clarify, I thought the hollow, round designation was based on what the cutter is doing to the wood, hence what I see as a round. But by your comment, you are saying it is based on the on the cutter and fence shape which you say is a hollow in the ad. 
Which is right? Just want to be correct in the future.


----------



## WhoMe

Dude, I'll be curious to see your reaction. I don't see anything revolutionary with the plane though. Looks like a bedrock with a Norris adjuster. Not sure I'm a fan of the Allen key too.


----------



## theoldfart

whome, each size consists of two fences. One is concave the other convex each also has it's own blade. Even the woodies follow this convention.


----------



## 33706

Kunz = the *Yugo* of handplanes.


----------



## August

Hi question is there a way to put a small video on the reply section?


----------



## thedude50

pretty nasty statement poopiekat how many have you used or is this just y0our opinion based on a Paul sellers review of their old designs


----------



## donwilwol

I don't know anything about the Kunz old or new design, and I've never owned one. I've never owned one because everyone I've picked up quickly gets put back on the shelf. They don't look to be of the best quality. So I can relate to the Yugo statement.


----------



## 33706

Thanks,* Don*!
Kunz tools, when you look closely at them, have horrible quality issues with the finishing of the cast iron. Looks like some poor guy with a grinder was paid by how fast he could push through the rough castings at the foundry, rather than completely clean off mold flash and roughness in general and take some pride in his work.

Funny how a self-proclaimed tool evaluator can attack the words of somebody else who has an opinion of low-grade tools. While championing free speech in his tagline, yet!

Anyway, I would caution any tool buyer to be suspicious of the quality of Kunz tools, IMO.

[Edit] I *do* own some of those snot-green Kunzes. I wish I didn't. They got quickly replaced by tools of better reputation.


----------



## bandit571

On another note: Michigan fellow finally shipped my jack plane!

Seems to be the model that Stanley made ….when?

Balck painted handles
Plated Lever cap
The lateral looks Stanley, and also looks plated.

2-1/2 wide cutter? 
15" long "Block Plane". Didn't know Stanley made one…...Might have over-spent on this one. $16.50 plus free shipping.


----------



## August




----------



## bandit571

Test drives for the remaining #4 plane in the shop









The Wood River #4 V3. Needs a sharpening. Might have to adjust the mouth a bit too. Next









The Millers Falls #9, T4. Quite a bit better, and after a bit of wax on the sole, even mo'better. Next









"Shipleigh's #4" with the steel froggy. Rough work only, like on Barn Wood clean up. 1×1 is the same wood for each of these test drives.


----------



## bandit571

On the debate about plain soles or not, tried out two of mine, same test track









Sargent #414c, set up as a Jack, with a cambered iron. Next









The Infamous FranckenBailey #5, with a straight edge on a Buck Brothers ( Home Depot, $3) iron.

No difference in the push. Tried to skew both, no problems, either. Moxxon TP, anyone??


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks like you need to scrape a couple tenths of a thou off the sole of that Wood River, Bandit. Can't believe you use it in the condition it's in.


----------



## bandit571

Must be all that wax on the sole, I think…..

Haven't SHARPENED the WR in awhile, although i have been using it. Might be the next in line???


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Awwwe. Quite the bromance.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like I now have the rather dubious "Honor" of being on Red's block list? back atcha, BRO. Hehehehehe…

Wasn't last year i went on a "Manifesto for march" about a certain type of woodworker. The ones that seem to crave the most expensive planes on the market. Not just planes, mind you.

"You CAHN"T do any serious wood work without this 5hp, 12" sliding table Tablesaw. All others are a waste of time" 
" It MUST be ready to use, right out of the box. I have no time for such dreary thigys as sharpening, or fettling a tool. How is my Staff supposed to get MY wood working done that way?"

ROTFLMFAO!

Well, you get the drift. IF someone has THAT kind of money to buy all the latest and (supposedly) greatest tools, go for, Sales tax alone on these would buy a few tools for me. Though, sometimes, when "fettling" some take even that easy task to extremes. Hey, if they want to, fine. Have fun. I prefer to make a few things, too. If and when some more lumber should wander into the shop, that is…..

Have fun, ya Bums….


----------



## richardwootton

Hmmm sh!t just got uncomfortable…


----------



## Airframer

Duh fuk did I miss?

Oh well… random pic o' the day..


----------



## ShaneA

Damn Eric….strength in the collection.


----------



## August

Eric you want I talk about random pics I. Beat you

LOL


----------



## Airframer

Those steaks are even defying gravity!


----------



## August

Ok it's 8:25pm Chicago time here is a update on the steak LOL


----------



## August

Ok here is the last random pics from me for tonight


----------



## GMatheson

Nice steaks but I think my smoked ribs have em beat.



















Oh and nice shiny collection Eric. Well…except for that one in the middle.


----------



## Airframer

Yup, that one is my Scrub.. it still needs a cleaning but just haven't gotten to it yet lol. My collection has grown a bit since that pic was taken. I need to get an updated family pic soon.

Oh and you guys are making me hungry!


----------



## lateralus819

I don't think people should be riding anyone for their ability to own high end tools, or vise versa. Lamborghini's and Ferrari' are a "waste of money" as cheaper cars do the same thing. If you want it and can afford it, have at it!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Reminds me of an exchange I witnessed on a tool board that went something like this. (See below. Names have been changed to protect the innocent. And the guilty.)

Happycamper: Here are pictures of (tool B) I just acquired.

Anumberonedufus: "Hope you didn't pay too much for it."

What Anumberonedufus was really saying: "I'm not one to allow good taste and good personal boundaries get in the way of my petty jealousy of you."


----------



## August

Oh GM those are fighting words oh men your lucky I'm full already if not I will cook more stuff LOL


----------



## August

Lateralus819 your 100% correct about what you said,
Look at me I own a handplane and I do t even know how to use it LOL
Look at me what kind if woodworker use a micrometer to check wood shavings???? LOL


----------



## lateralus819

I used to use calipers all the time. If you're going to do it, do it right. Why not? No point in half assing it.

I know, it's wood, it's impossible to get it perfect. I at least like to try my best.


----------



## bandit571

Been a LOT of stress at work the past week, leaving me in a VERY FOUL MOOD!

Went from the largest crew of techs, to the smallest crew, with all the others in that crew being rookies, no less. Bad when the "senior tech" (me) has been ther seven years. Having to cover, and help out them, too. One tech was moved to another shift out of the four shifts we use. Another is on Vacation, and then starts a new job, elsewhere. Usually i run just one line, and two griding rooms. They have added another line, and still have to do the other work. Only time in the 12 hours I do sit down, is either a lunch break (worked through two this week) or at the line's computer to put in data. These old legs ain't used to that much walking.

Top off all the above? Stomach Flu all week, too.

I'm getting a Stanley#5-1/2 I scored for less than $17, and free shipping, Monday. Will have to do the rehab. Of course, since none care about such things here, I can do the rehab in peace, and not worry about taking any photos. Who cares about old. lesser grade planes, anyway…..

I intend to have fun with that plane, what anyone else wants to do with theirs, is up to them…...Have fun..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats on the #5 1/2 score, Bandit. Here's to the workplace situation improving, too.


----------



## lateralus819

Bandit, no one said they dislike vintage restores. Or vintage in general.

I have TEN in my queue right now, which I'll be posting soon.


----------



## WhoMe

Hmmm, no new planes, no shop time, none of the web comics I follow were funny today. Lots of "fun" on this thread today.
The world is just going to h#ll in a hand basket today.

Hope everyone's mom's have a good moms day.


----------



## lateralus819

Agreed.

I can't wait for my planes to arrive. My post man probably hates me. Been waiting on a #607 for a week. Anxious for that bad boy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Plane pic needed, here we are…


----------



## terryR

Lots of meat being thrown around last night…

One thing I don't understand…this IS a forum about Handplanes of Your Dreams.

Seems like the Corvettes and Ferrari's of the plane world would make good eye candy, and the whole gang would love to see 'em? I don't think I've read a post here where someone showed off a new plane, and pretended to be a better woodworker than before.

Seems to me, a well-tuned vintage plane works as well as a brand new LN. It's the USER that makes the difference, and the finished product is the part to show off, IMO. I've restored Stanleys and Sargents and a few no names, but after being gifted a new LN router plane, I was immediately impressed with the fit and finish on the tool. Since then, I've decided to invest more in LN tools. Am I a better woodworker? Nope. BUT, I'm inspired to improve my skills because of the fine tools.

To me, the confliction here seems to be a part of our society's main division…The Haves, and The Have-Nots. Anyone who can afford a new LN seems to enjoy their presence here, those who cannot afford a new LN are upset, and speak out for the cheaply made planes. Yeah, I use a $4 Borg blade in my 10 year old Stanley jack for rough and ugly work, where staples and nails may be hidden. But, for a nice finish, I grab a freshly sharpened A2 equipped plane. And, no, not right outta the box. LN's factory edge on their irons are nice, but need improvement in the shop. Plus, you still gotta understand the relationship between depth of slice vs. opening of mouth whether it's a new plane or old.

You could put a brand new Brese plane in my wife's hands, and she couldn't make shavings with it. It's the USER.

Besides, everything posted here is one of our opinions…not researched fact. Well, except for the green planes…I think the fact that they suck is a fact!  As always, your mileage may vary…

and Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## August

Hi Terry I didn't even knew I can read, 
You said that perfect,
On then other note 
Another random pic


----------



## Airframer

Handplane thread douche needed…




























That's better… carry on now..


----------



## Wolfdaddy

These aren't handplanes, but they're pretty dam cool anyway…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ first sighting of a cam stop in action, nice!!


----------



## terryR

Random photos…love 'em…The Good, The Bad, and and he Un-restored…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Makin' a rebate w/ the venerable #78…


----------



## donwilwol

I come here because I love the debate. The opposing opinion intrigue me and sometimes I even learn from them.

The part I don't care for and don't understand is why the discussions have to turn ugly.

I have very high regards for those who can disagree and debate in a friendly and civilized matter. I quickly loss respect for those that can not.

They're hand planes guys. Nobody is trying to steal you liver or pull your fingernails out.

Well said Terry.

Happy Sunday. I doubt many mom's are following, but if you are a mom, happy moms day.


----------



## August

Hi terry those 4 on the right those look new nice job on the restore LOL if I'm not mistaken they almost look like Lie Neilsen LOl


----------



## Airframer

One more.. Happy Moms Day..


----------



## racerglen

August you'd be surprized what can happen with a coat of brone paint overlaid by hi gloss clear ;-)
But nice stable Terry !!


----------



## bandit571

Found a piece of Poplar to,take things out on this morning









Heft & Hubris, my way









Followed by









Frankie! Then a real Square guy









Then the "little guys"









Shipleigh's #4









Wards Master Quality, no less #3









M-F #9. These seem to hide in a drawer,









All but that LONG one









Usually stays out of sight in the bottom of an old box…


----------



## bandit571

A "Yorkie" came out of hiding, and worked over a Cherry thingy









Nice figure to the Cherry, Plane is a West German Dunlap, york pitch #3


----------



## thedude50

Take it how you want poopiekat you just blasted a tool and didn't qualify your point of view so I asked if it was your personal vast experience of if you heard this from Paul Sellers sounded like a fair question since you were dogging a product with out saying how you reached your conclusion as always you have displayed your thin skin again.

Ill reserve judgement till I get to try them out


----------



## bandit571

Sigh…....

Oh well, back to the Dungeon I go…..

have an iron or two to work on, anyway. Got to clear the bench for the new arrival tomorrow, anyway

Have fun, people. You too, Lance…


----------



## 33706

*@dude:* If Yugo came out with a brand-new model, presented to be better than anything they'd ever produced before…I still wouldn't buy one.

Anyone who wants to dip their toes in uncharted waters and buy a plane from the Gang Green Plane co. is free to do so. *Their* opinion will have more weight with me than somebody who gets a sample set in the mail from the manufacturer.


----------



## Gshepherd

Here is my random plane pic of the day!!!!! B25 a B26 has single tail fin. We have the double tail here….


----------



## 33706

*@gshepherd*... Now I know where the *P-38 *designation comes from!!


----------



## thedude50

@poopiekat Your just a bitter old man


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I thought PK was 26 (?)


----------



## 33706

Hey, *Smitty*...That's funny, but please don't feed the trolls. Would you trust a tool review from somebody who thinks I'm *Frank Lloyd Wright*?? LOLOLOL


----------



## bandit571

Plane is a B-26, but thoe ain't "B" sitting there…..

iron is now sharpened up on the Millers falls #9, somehow the reverse camber is now a regular camber. Sigh, more bad vibes. I'll just back back to what I can do…..in the shop.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill volunteer for the official inspector if need be. ^


----------



## donwilwol

Now thats "wood" working. And it doesn't look like it needs sharpening. Just some honing maybe.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill bring the compound!


----------



## 33706

Thanks, Bandit, I stand corrected. Folks, Bandit is an expert on *two *kinds of planes!!


----------



## bandit571

Project alert! Well at least some of the parts are there









Need to find a few Square nuts, instead of the normal Hex ones. If one has seen those Chinese Hand tool videos on youtube….

Block and the slat are white oak, well seasoned. have one knot in the block, but I can use the rest.

Stay tuned….

Maybe I should stain the finished item BRONZE and call it…..


----------



## Gshepherd

Here is a B26 notice the diffrence in the tail vs the B25 tail just to make sure we are lookin at the same tail and we got our tails right…..


----------



## bandit571

B-17 yellow tail

Don't know about the tail part, but there seems to be a "leg up" going on there. I though that was supposed to be "Nose Art"?


----------



## racerglen

Bandit, y'all got a real tallent for making things work, never cease to amaze me what you can do with what some consider $.. have a few of those myself, including a couple of green things that do the job.they may have started that Windsor 33 I think, the one you've used so well as a scrub, I've got one of the German ones and until I saw your use, thought it was just an "interesting" variation,something I couldn't make work for "fine"jobs, chatter, chatter and tear out, but after that I set it up your way and woooh..apreaciate your "woodsdome" in the dungeon.


----------



## WhoMe

I'm with you Smitty. I had to do a double take when I saw that cam action. At least I can now understand how they are used.

Spent the first part of the day at work assembling a PM2800 18 inch drill press and delivering it to a customer. MAN those are Heavy beasts… 
Now it is time for mothers day. BBQ and good times tonight.


----------



## richardwootton

Bandit my grandpa flew a B17 in WWII, cool planes.


----------



## bandit571

project coming up is by this guy

https://www.youtube.com/user/zhangzefeng/videos

Something about building an "edge plane" that "Should only take 10 minutes" or so he says…..

We'll see…..

rw: there is a B-17 in a mueseum about 15 miles from my house. place is at Grimes Field, Urbana, OH.


----------



## DanKrager

Takes all the fun out of this thread and besmirches the reputation of LJs when someone stoops to name calling.
DanK


----------



## woodchuckerNJ

gsheperd, that's the most real nose art I have seen…

Just got back from Maguire-Dix Air show.. Planes of a different type.

Love the sound of P51's and F16 afterburners.


----------



## August

Hey Dan that's why I left a few years ago.
same person started all this with me ,
is doing it again,. And sorry but that is just wrong IMO.
I like what Don said you come here to learn and debate on a normal manner,. 
Anyway I geuss people just have to judge people right away.

Ok random pic time


----------



## lateralus819

August, have ya the low angle smoother? Been tempted to pick one up.


----------



## August

Hi laterlaus819 ,,
No I don't 
I actually have that on my wish list , men I wish I'm rich or I wish I just have enough money to buy toys oh men. Hey if you get yours before mine send me some drool pics would you! LOL


----------



## lateralus819

Lol. Bandsaw first, then a LN dovetail and tenon saw.


----------



## August

What kind of bandsaw are you looking for ?


----------



## lateralus819

Probably get a grizzly.


----------



## August

Ah ok cool well on my daytime I Repo for UsBank 
And other banks around me, I'll keep you in mind


----------



## lateralus819

Repo man. Is it as bad as the TV shows make it out to be?


----------



## ShaneA

One can repo a bandsaw? Do tell how that goes down…


----------



## lateralus819

I imagine if it is colateral against a loan, anything can be repo'd.

Repoman repo'd a kayak once LOL. That was a funny episode.


----------



## August

I knew I will get flack by saying that.

FYI what you guys see in tv is wrong.

And I should not really say this but if a recovery agent yells at you or even touch you 
You become a rich man LOL

Yes you guys are right anything can get repossessed 
If you don't pay.

Anyway like I said I'm willing to help anybody here with metal, brass, aluminum extrusion, or what ever.

And as for my job I have a very short time I only have a full 24 hours to say if I want it. And as the saying goes as is where is is the deal.

I drive all over the USA to pick it and I bring it to my location here in Niles IL 
I can creat it and ship it 
Now enough with that

Random pics


----------



## lateralus819

Cute pooch. Love german shepards. My inlaws have one, best damn dog ever. Whenever shes with me in the shop, she sits at the door till im ready to come in.


----------



## August

Yes she is cute but disclaimer 
My Sheba don't leave wood on the floor because she thinks it's a chew toy.

My wife gets mad at her all the time because she leaves her shoes I'm my garage or should I say my shop LOl I can say that she is not here.

And Sheba hoes after her shoes makes me laugh.

Anyway for all you out there I have a 
Question to ask I'm not a wood worker ok I don't know anything about wood,
I'm a wanna be,

I recently join the rob cosman site ,

And I watch hime do a review on the woodriver shoulder plane 
,
And it's same price or $10 cheaper than LN 
My question is what will be the right move to do?
Buy a LN or buy the WR?

Sorry edit totally forgot the random pics LOL


----------



## ShaneA

Rob Cosman has some carnival barker to him. Not saying he endorses bad stuff, but sales are top priority.


----------



## lateralus819

For $10, go american. Support American jobs. That was a big reason for my big LN purchase.

I have the large LN shoulder plane and it is AWESOME.

BTW awesome name for your dog. Our old dog was named sheba as well.


----------



## August

Shane you know funny you say that I give credit where credit is due, 
And yes I have to agree with you, 
That was what I was noticing. 
And also after reading a lot of review here in the LJ 
I also notice that people tends to step away from a tool company that is. It made in use for their handtool.
Anyway I'm an open mind and I will listen to what you said,
And to contradict my self I'm only saving $16.75 all in all the reason for my question is the wood river is Looks more heavier?!!!


----------



## August

Thanks lateralus 
I should not even ask that since I'm pro American.
Yes I Iove America I'm half *********************************** and half filipino you know all my dad's side serve in the force. 
Funny I ask stupid question on woodworking tools, but for machine stuff I always buy americAn.
Thanks for your advice bud. Will listen but I'm short $18 LOL please help me LOL


----------



## lateralus819

It's worth it, save up. I can't wait to buy more!


----------



## Gshepherd

August, Good lookin gal there…. You can come home at 3am and she will always be happy to see you…..

Just got from airport picking up my final for this week pup…. 12 weeks old…. His name is Thunder…..

Naja and Oscar are GSD, Klondike and Thunder are Timber Wolf/Husky/GSD mixes Buddy border collie/heeler pain in the butt….









Look at those feet….

He sure is a tall boy….. My two Newest Bill Collectors in training…....


----------



## August

Yes sir I will save up but first I have to steal money from shoulder plane money and buy beer LOL

Hey any body here have this set or some of the screwdriver from LN?
This pics is a picture screen from my iPhone straight out of LN website ?


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Shep! Those are some handsome pups. The paws were the 1st thing I noticed. Going to be a big dog.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, shop time! Made a little saw dust, lots of wood chips, and ground some metal. 
Seems I think I can make one of these









Seemed to be a bit short, and the wedge space was ….OFF. Well, happen to have a second blank, try again









Iron was reground from a H-F skew chisel. ( sorry Arlin) and the wedge is oak. Might adjust the length a bit. Still have to make the fence plate. A look at the mouth opening









I'd would like to know how that guy can do one of these in 10 bloody minutes??? I got almost two hours in this thing. Don't have any cash in it, just time.


----------



## August

Hi GSheperd I was going to make a comment about you awhile ago, 
Funny you say airport I had to pay ohare airport $450 for some stupid tax for my dog. 
Yes your right I love German shepherd.

Now wait people don't attack me ok. 
I'm just saying my opinion…
It donst matter what kind of dog you have is it's yours it beautiful 
But GSD thou on the other hand you can kinda depend on them to protect wife and kids.


----------



## August

Hey bandit 
Photo first photo 
Is that a Kant twist clamp?
Sorry had to ask I have a addiction in clamps?


----------



## August

Hey GSheperd 
Men you don't have to answer this but men the pure black and the pure white .
That had to set you back some change huh?
I wanted the white one but was short 1k LOL


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, this is turning into a Lie Nielsen addicts anonymous meeting in here. I feel right at home. Gonna sell some plasma tomorrow so I can order one of these









August- I have a couple LN screwdrivers. They're like everything else LN makes….awesome, but spendy. I opted to make my own screwdrivers set this past year. For the hours I had in them, I could have bought two LN sets. hehehe


----------



## DanKrager

August, that is some awesome machinery. You know, you CAN do woodworking with those things…some things that are very difficult to do any other way. And that wood shaving is just plain gossamer…easily read through it!
DanK


----------



## lateralus819

August, I have the LN chip breaker screwdriver. They are awesome. Really comfy. Kinda expensive at $25 a piece tho.


----------



## lateralus819

Red, why oh why did you have to post that. I don't know how much longer I can hold off.


----------



## Gshepherd

August, yes they did, I always wanted some Timber Wolf/ mixes and before I knew it I got two of them…. When they have pups I will cut you a sweet deal… I measured from Thunders elbow to paw, keep in mind elbow not shoulder, it is already 12 inches…. My pack is with me 24/7 so I will raise them up right…..


----------



## August

Wait I can't reply to all you guys at once let me smoke a cigaret and drink 2 shots edit in 5 min I need to exhale LOL


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lat- Smitty's got a 164 with cocobolo that'll make your head spin.

My random contribution:


----------



## bandit571

August: that be the infamous Visegrip Finger clamp. It can twist as I need it to. Not worried about any marks it leaves right now. Plan on a finish plane to finish the sides.

Maybe I should stain that 100 yr old white oak a Bronze colour? It would be a USA made plane, too….


----------



## August

LOL









Hi red nice collection of screwdriver you it's funny I buy lots of guns and ammo. But I always forget to buy LN stuff something is wrong with my head.

Dan your right I actually did you see my 12 year Daugther is smart in school (take after me)
I made her a test tube tray and I use my bridgeport to do it unfair but it's ok LOL.

819 yeah I know they are expensive I hate it LOL. It yes with out a doubt they are very fine tools.

Hey GS 
Don't say that men I might buy one from you I have. A mutt that I stole in the highway poor dog was sick and badly beaten I found Rex 10 years ago and lately he is having a hard time getting up. That's all for now LOL

Random pics is always a must









And oh yeah watching predator in my garage LOL


----------



## knockknock

August: I have the Lie Nielsen Multi-Tip Screwdriver. Expensive, but it is a nice looking handle and it does work (I use it). They glued the bit holder from the Wera bit set into the handle, so I filled that slot with the split nut driver from Gramercy Tools (Tools for Working Wood).


----------



## August

Hi knock 
I was actually looking at that also men oh men the saying always comes out I wish I'm rich LOl


----------



## August

I forgot to say this big red 
Nice picture men I see all those. Brass things in the backgrounds.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can't let Red hang after that compliment.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ahhhhh! There she is. I can sleep peacefully now.

I've not a stack of boxes too August. Maybe we should sell those on ebay…..to buy more planes


----------



## August

Hey red funny you say that there a guy on eBay trying to sell LN box LOL

No point intended LOL


----------



## August

Hey smitty 
Why why why why why 
Why why why why why 
Why why you had to post that pic men no I can't sleep


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya I have too. I don't know if they actually get decent money out of them or not. Wouldn't surprise me. Nerds like me have bought old LN catalogs on ebay.

Since you were asking the other day, here's an article that talks about the high prices LNs bring on ebay. 
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/lie-nielsen-planes-for-38

Interesting. I've seen a few go for better prices of late, but often it's so minimal I go with the peace of mind of buying new. Doing my best to flood the market and bring the prices down


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Because it's the Epic Thread, and cocobolo makes for a nice plane.


----------



## bandit571

And one for Smitty









Heft & Hubris, 1890s style, or









Four Square Junior Jack. These had SW on the irons, and the best totes around.

"Rich Boys and their Toys" LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Then old and new. Tote on the #62 by Yoda.


----------



## August

Hey red thanks for that link, 
Ok I get it but damn,,
Funny I always ask stupid question I'm the number in eBay buying starrett for my machine tools and you want to talk about getting money ???? Try to search starrett on eBay and see what you see,. I guess the bottom line is all you guys are correct American made tools will always hold their value,
Like my wife she is one hundred percent filipina and when she and I meet she drove a 98 Toyota 4 runner and the truck is still alive, no rust no nothing. Anyway thanks agiAn ok I will spend $3,565 tonight LOL


----------



## August

Ok smitty I think you need to go to bed your making me jealous ok


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, you've taken a couple of nice pics of that long jointer. Seriously.


----------



## August

You can see how thing go smooth when people actually talk with sense in this forum

Smitty sir your my new idol men


----------



## Mosquito

The Haves, and The Have-Nots. Anyone who can afford a new LN seems to enjoy their presence here, those who cannot afford a new LN are upset, and speak out for the cheaply made planes. Yeah, I use a $4 Borg blade in my 10 year old Stanley jack for rough and ugly work, where staples and nails may be hidden. But, for a nice finish, I grab a freshly sharpened A2 equipped plane. And, no, not right outta the box. LN's factory edge on their irons are nice, but need improvement in the shop. Plus, you still gotta understand the relationship between depth of slice vs. opening of mouth whether it's a new plane or old.

Know I'm a little late to the party, but I can't afford (read that as justify the expense of) LN planes, but I sure would like to. I do operate on the opinion that I like vintage tools for the character that they have that you don't get with something brand new. Who owned it? What did they make with it? What caused this ding, that dent, or that scratch? Sometimes it is interesting to think about… But a whole til full of shiny new LN would sure make my OCD happier lol

*poopiekat* thinks I'm Frank Lloyd Wright??

I wish you were, 'cause that's someone I would love to have met in my lifetime lol. (one of my top 3 "If you could meet anyone from any time period" list)


----------



## lateralus819

I always thought bandit was an older fellow. Judging by his recent posts, I now believe he is a teenager in disguise.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Be nice to Bandit. We all get cranky sometimes.


----------



## bandit571

May 15, 1953, do the math.

Next week, it will be #61, one more year until RETIREMENT.

Several of my Uncles were Carpenters, including one who built his own house. While Dad was a mechanic, I seemed to go towards the Carpenter side of things. From High school on. In the 80s, had my own 2-1/2 car sized shop. Made a LOT of furniture for sale. Got to be way too much like another job. Scaled things back, and now just for friends and Family. One year, had to build an oval shaped deck for an above ground pool. later, They needed a new driveway, sidewalk and curbs put in. Note: Do NOT place concrete on a sunny, hot August day.

While I might want to buy an L-N, need the money to pay the rent, instead…..


----------



## Mosquito

Not gonna lie, the guy from Craigslist with all the transitionals responded, and I just e-mailed him back today, and Bandit's picture makes me want to see if I can buy a bunch, and keep a few lol


----------



## Gshepherd

Sorry Guys have to get this out of my system and I won't pollute the thread with non plane related material…
Pups were playing most of the night and got quite dirty at the shop here…. I took another pic of Thunder 12 weeks old and it amazes me how long those darn legs are… I asked the breeder and come to find out he was the biggest one of the litter…. Ok got that out of my system, I feel just like a new dad….










JUST SAYIN---


----------



## planepassion

That's the smallest horse I've every see.


----------



## terryR

Goodness gracious, Shep!

Don't let MY wife see that photo, or she will want one exactly that size! We already have a 185 pound A.Sheperd for protecting the goats, and he's a teddy bear around my wife. All snarls around anyone else…good protection!










...my 75 pound wife next to Her Beast.

Note the 450 square foot chicken coop in the background…needs painting now that it's warm…


----------



## john2005

2 stories? Looks fancy. So does the chicken coop….


----------



## terryR

Thanks, John. I think we have the nicest amatuer chicken coop in the county! All studs are 16" on center, headers over the doors, Hardy panel for the outside (wife's requirement), three rooms with brooder boxes and nesting boxes. My plan is to paint it, and forget about it for another 30 years! LOL!


----------



## summerfi

Terry, what kind of saddle does your wife use on that dog?


----------



## theoldfart

Dog looks like it could compete in an ox pulling contest


----------



## ShaneA

Damn, those are some impressive dogs. The old lady and the kid have been on me for a while to get a new dog. I have been able to stall them up to this point. However, if my path would have past with either one of those Shepard pups, it would have been hard to leave them behind. The cost would have been a killer I would guess. But it is not everyday one has a chance to get a Dire Wolf.


----------



## terryR

^LOL. You guys should hear how LOW the Beast's bark is…scary, but travels nicely out here in our lil valley!

Honestly, I've never been a dog person till the past 2 years. Now I want a HUGE Shepherd to go with my new Glock for home protection. Love the black and white puppy too much!


----------



## waho6o9

Beautiful little bears.


----------



## Gshepherd

Did somebody say Saddle on a Dog????? Just dont say Terry and Chicken cause postin those pics would surely get me into trouble….


----------



## WayneC

Wonderful dogs….

I'm owned by a Corgi…

Some planes


----------



## richardwootton

Terry, that A. Shepherd reminds me of the great Pyrenees we had on the ranch where I grew up. We had two that stayed with the herds all the time. Their names were Boy and Girl, and they were as sweet as could be around family and kids, but damn protective of the herd.

Smitty, that's one of the most beautiful combos I've seen! Gorgeous pair of old and new!


----------



## richardwootton

Wayne that's a nice looking block, what is it exactly?


----------



## August

Wayne 
Nice Record I wish I bid more in last eBay


----------



## WayneC

Richard, It is a Stanley 140.

Thanks August. I love the 043s….


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Looks like a 140?

Edit: beat me to it.

Nice looking plane. How do you like it, Wayne?


----------



## bandit571

Now arriving at the Rehab Center









A Stanley #5 1/2 Rusty & Crusty









Need to scrounge a bolt for the toe of the tote, though









Might take a full day to rehab this "Lesser Quality Plane". Hey, it was only $16.50, plus free shipping.


----------



## Buckethead

I could look a pictures of planes all day. Heck… I think I have.

August, those are some cool looking chisels, but they don't look nearly as well sharpened as your others. ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

awesome deal w/ free ship, Bandit. I believe the first plane I bought on ebay was a #5 with black painted handles. Learned much by fettling that beast. It was the allure of rosewood that drew me to look to older types of planes, though. Yours has the frog adjustment screw, making it a good one in my book (hate fettling frog settings without it).

Gonna repaint the wood, or ?


----------



## August

Bucket LOL
I'm actually gonna a video now about those screwdrivers and I will attempt to make a frog screw driver?


----------



## WayneC

Wolfdaddy, it is a recent acquisition and I have not sharpened it yet. I got it for well under $100 so it was a good deal. I've been really wanting the LN version with the fence but will need to try this out and see how I like it.

August, have you discovered LN handsaws yet? I was thinking you could make a split nut driver…


----------



## August

Good one Wayne 
If someone could send pics with measurements it would help 
Like I said I'm doing the video I won't even edit it I'll post later on this afternoon


----------



## WayneC

Something like this August. Folks have been making them from Spade bits….

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/screwdrivers/split-nut-screwdriver/

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/GT-SNSD/The_Gramercy_Tools_Split_Nut_Driver

Plane Cap Iron driver would be nice too….


----------



## bandit571

I forgot how heavy these things were.

Handles? We'll see. No cracks…anywhere on the plane. Lots of rust, but no pitting. Might cost as much for the toe bolt as the entire plane did, LOL.

Got the iron out, and seperated from the chipbreaker. Have Snap-on screwdriver the right size for that bolt. have a "T" handle for the other bolts. This has a smooth sole.

Got some of the parts wire wheeled up. Taking a Mountain Dew break…


----------



## WayneC

I've probably got a toe bolt Bandit. I'll take a look in the parts bin at lunch time.


----------



## bandit571

Thank you, Mister wayneC!

Lever cap has the kidney shape hole. STANLEY cast into it, but no evidence of any paint around it. Adjuster whell is brass. Iron has the Stanley inside a clipped corner box. There is also "STANLEY" on the lateral lever, which does have a bearing on it. Thick, heavy base casting. 2-7/8" wide, by 15" long.

Iron was rusty, but not pitted. had a few spider nests under it. Base has the "Y" for the frog to sit on. Will be looking at "type" later today.

This MIGHT take awhile….


----------



## August

Wayne 
That's something can be made so easy with the bridgeport mill


----------



## WayneC

Guessing Type 19 from the photo….


----------



## bandit571

Yep. Just check it out at hyperkitten. Black painted hardwood handles. Haven't seen what grain there is, yet. Might just sand and repaint?


----------



## WayneC

Sent ya a PM Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Thank You!

The subject of a screwdriver for the bolts on a plane. Here is mine









Made by Snap-on. I've only found one bolt that won't budge with this driver. Since it is on that little clip for the frog adjuster bolt, it really didn't need to be off, anyway. For the Stubborn bolts rusted in place, I do have a "T" handled one. Plane is starting to look a bit better, after a couple hours of clean up. Hey, got all day, don't have to go to my "Day Job til tomorrow night.

Blog is in…


----------



## August

Hi Wayne 
I got the screw driver done


----------



## WayneC

Very nice.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ

gsheperd holy cow… or holy wolf….

Wow, he looks like a huge wolf..

He's huge….

Nice looking. what a baby.


----------



## August

here is the video of me trying to make a frog screw driver


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Awesome. Hands down my favorite new LJ.


----------



## bandit571

PIP:









or, do you like them black painted handles?









Not sure what wood stanley used, but it isn't too bad.









Just a cheap, $16.50 plane….


----------



## richardwootton

Looks like beech on that plane bandit.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mos- I was thinking about a couple of your earlier posts. Here's my centavos….which are worth about as much as you paid. 
- re: budget for LN or premium tools. Don't forget your younger than most of us. You in your 20's, about to get married, I never would have had the extra cash for stuff like that in those days. Try to be smart with your money. As you get older, your income will go up, and the bills will seem smaller. You'll have a little more fun money in the days to come. 
-re: selling your stuff. Chances are your new wifey is gonna come up with some furniture and other things for you to make. Women have a way of nesting you know. Along the way you'll make friends and acquaintances who are older with a little more spending cash- those are the ones who can afford hand made goods. They'll see what your doing and hit you up. At least that's the way it worked for me and a couple other craftsman I know. And I'm willing to bet your a little smarter and talented at this than I. Granted, if you stay with the all hand tool approach, you may be making this goods for min. wage…..but who cares if you enjoy it;-)

Summary: patience grasshopper.


----------



## August

That's a very good way of stating it Red,
I couldn't agree more, and I too have that problem (patients) I can't even spell that word I had to let the computer do the auto spell LOL


----------



## Buckethead

This might be a bit off topic, but if you take some canned clam chowder, and add some chopped clams before heating it up, it is actually pretty decent.


----------



## donwilwol

Red, keep in mind using vintage tools isn't just about money. I understand your desire to use LN tools for your woodworking. Keep in mind however, there are quit a few of use who could afford to stock the shop with LN, but *choose* the vintage for different reasons that have little to do with money.

I do agree with your statement however about everything else.


----------



## TechRedneck

Just chiming in, had a cat that lived over 21 years. That's it for pets for a while, the wife and I just like to lock up the house and take off if we want to and not worry about something pooping on the floor.

On another note, I was working on a cherry dresser for my daughter and was taking down a bunch of rough cut cherry for the drawer fronts. I cut to rough length and power jointed one face relatively flat onr the power planer. (wait I am getting to the point).. then flipped the board on end and wanted to get one flat edge for the table saw. The jointer is permanently set square and takes about 1/64" or so per pass. Time and time again over the dam jointer with the edge and it hit me… Duh, grabbed the #6 and with 3 or 4 passes set on the heavy side had it straight and perfectly 90 degrees. Power plane down to 1/16th final thickness and will finish with the coffin smoother.

Just love the blending of old and new. Sometimes the old hand tools save MUCH more time than the power tools.

I have some pics, however just got a new iPhone and need to get a Flicker account or something.









an older pic


----------



## Buckethead

For me it was more about wanting to use tools that still had life in them. Touching part of my father's (RIP) world. He had some hand planes, and I was not wise enough to get them.

Also a factor: I am a complete noob to fine woodworking. Despite 20 years of carpentry experience, I had never cut a mortise. Rarely even used a dado created with a circular saw. So I also feel the need to prove to myself that I should splurge on lie Nielsen tools.

Another thought in defense of new Lie Nielsen tools. Life is for the living. This has many meanings. Live life is one interpretation. Another is this: The folks who made those old Stanley's etc… Are not doing so anymore. While these old tools were made most often in the US, by previous generations, so are Lie Nielsen. And those guys are living. The workers want their jobs. They excel at their jobs. We *should* pay them. We want a fair price for our blood, sweat and tears. We expect it. We should honor that with reciprocity.

So it seems to me there is more than just room for both. There is a *need* for both.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Understand completely Don. I was just responding to Mos. I've got no beef with someone who prefers vintage tools. I thoroughly enjoy comparing the two in value and function. It's your money, buy what you like. Lord knows if someone wants me to apologize for working hard and buying the things I like….they'll be waiting awhile.

Also Don, I'm glad you brought up that you and Smitty might have more cash wrapped up into your vintage collections than I do in my LNs;-P


----------



## richardwootton

Shoot, don't start me lyin' if I had the skrilla, I'd be buying up both, LN and vintage. Right now, I can afford vintage, granted, the vintage I typically buy has already been restored/tuned.


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Red, I've probably got close to $250 in my vintage planes. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Uh-huh.

Action shot from today. Two-toned dovetail shavings.


----------



## August

Hey Red 
Someday men some day I hope I can do what you just posted just now^
Very nice men it looks like I'm looking at a cover photo


----------



## richardwootton

Friggin' sweet red, like a BAWSE!


----------



## lateralus819

Lol Don $250. Yeah .


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys. A year ago I would have told you dovetails were way beyond my skill level….but there you go. They don't all look that good, but I'm starting to figure 'em out.


----------



## August

^ second ^ 
LOL


----------



## lateralus819

Finally got my #607….she is a beauty. Pretty clean. Giving me hell every step though. First, the tote is off a #4,not a big deal noticed it in the listing and bought a proper. Get it tore down, tote nut off still won't budge. I see a washer buried into the tote so I yank and yank and nothing. So I figure I can twist it off. Start twisting, feeling fine and she's loose. But what's this? The damn bolt broke off in the frigging hole!!! Sum bitch. Got a extractor from auto parts store and it worked.


----------



## lateralus819

Also had my 607 on its third coat of paint and it crinkled. Bastard. Starting over tomorrow lol.


----------



## richardwootton

Damn the luck cousin! She's a beaut though, for sure!


----------



## lateralus819

Sexy #112 action. Definitely selling the #12.


----------



## planepassion

BRK, half-blind dovetails. Sweet! Looking very good.


----------



## DanKrager

^+1! 
Brad beat me to it, BRK. Those look really good from here!
DanK


----------



## richardwootton

Here's a random shot of the whole famn damily of user bench planes all getting ready for a sharpening. Ain't nothin' like the magic collections you guys have accrued, but it's a start.









Edit: That's #3,4,4 1/2,605, 5 1/2, 6, 7, and 8.


----------



## Buckethead

BRK knows he putting out strong work. Posting close-ups of airtight dovetails then giving the "Aw, shucks". 

Looking amazingly tight.


----------



## Buckethead

Those all look sweet to me, Richard.


----------



## lateralus819

Nice group Richard!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice family Richard. Must have some strong magnets on that wall

Lat- I heart your new bedrock….and the 112.


----------



## lateralus819

Me too bro, me too! That 112 has a hock blade, and it works AWESOME. Finally figured out how to use it. Much more comfy than the #12.

I missed out on a gorgoues #608. Went for $300 with shipping. No way I'd go that high.


----------



## WayneC

Nice work Red.

They look great Richard.

Need another bolt lat? Long one?


----------



## lateralus819

Im pretty sure i have one Wayne, if not ill hit you up. Thanks.

Some how i have a pile of parts. Good to have extra parts, never know!


----------



## richardwootton

Lat, I might have an extra also, but I'd have to look.


----------



## lateralus819

What i DO need is a type 10 #7 body if anyone happens to have one.


----------



## ToddJB

Lat, I have a perfect ten 31 year old body, let me know if you need it - shipping might get costly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A package from a fellow LJ…










Pays dividends!










Razee works, and that's a must if it's to remain in my assortment of tools (I don't collect, remember?).

Oh, and I've got about $137.50 sunk into my vintage stuff. You win, Don!


----------



## bandit571

did a bit of carving tonight









Still have to track down one square nut, have the first one on had. They go up through the bottom of the fence, and into the plane's sole. Well out of the way of the cutter's line of work. Had to notch out a clearence for th iron to come down. Just some old barn wood white oak.









The escapement was done with just a 1/4" chisel.









And the back side of things. About half way done…..


----------



## WayneC

It will be interesting to see when done Bandit.

Don is clearly the winner. If he has $250 invested then I think I have about $20. 

I have a couple of spare rods lat if you end up needing one. I also have drill rod and a die to make them.


----------



## Mosquito

For what it's worth, I do agree with you Red. Although my income can afford me to buy LN tools, I can't justify spending that much right now. Too many other things going on at the moment. Just goals for myself down the road I suppose. I'd be really torn though, if I could afford and be able to justify LN tools. I'd want to, but on the other hand, I'm not sure I'd be able to stop using my vintage planes. I'm just lucky enough to have what I do, time to use them, and -with out getting too sentimental - a good group of friends to share it with here.

I'm about to embark on making my own panel saw. If that goes well, maybe I'll have to have a saw til full of my own saws and not worry about LN's there anymore lol

Other thing is my computer hobby takes up a good amount of my fun money (and time) too, but things are starting to work themselves back a bit there. Making a little back on some of the time and effort I've put in, so that's always a bonus. All things with time, and fortunately for me, I should have a decent amount of that ahead of me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Right Mos, doesn't matter if it's an LN or a vintage no 51. Whatever you like. It's the expense I'm getting at.

So if one day all you finances are in good shape, and your able to make some solid cash making a piece of furniture on the side… those purchases won't seem like such a big deal.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's also a space where LN doesn't play at all, and vintage is the only game in town. Multi-planes come to mind, of course. Specialty planes that aren't likely to ever be produced again.


----------



## lateralus819

LN sucks…boooo

Just kidding!

Got my #607 blasted, AGAIN! Now it's curing and looking purdy. Used low gloss this time, and i quite like it. My #45 is also done as well and looks awesome.

My wife was oo-ing and ahh-ing over how pretty it is (with the floral patterns) I asked her if she wanted it LOL.


----------



## john2005

I wouldn't mind having an LN or two, but then I would have to give up cycling, and let's not get all crazy-like now. What I have keeps me happy and still pushes my abilities. I have cut it back to 1 big hobby for health (cycling) and one big hobby for, well the rest of my nonexistent spare time (woodworking). Turns out you can't be good at everything.


----------



## theoldfart

Two good choices! I concur


----------



## Mosquito

Gotcha Red. It makes sense, but I was thinking more along the lines of the "standard" bench planes. Where I can pick 'em up for about 10% of an LN and put a little work into 'em. Someday… hopefully lol


----------



## planepassion

"but then I would have to give up cycling, and let's not get all crazy-like now. "

Now that is funny. You've got a good point. Competing pursuits make quick work of the budget. I used to be into technical climbing. Not as expensive as biking, but ropes and pro add up.


----------



## bandit571

PIP of a rebate plane build









Might need a bit of "Fettling" and MAYBE a finish on that old oak.

Blog is in on it…


----------



## Mosquito

"Competing pursuits make quick work of the budget."

Yes. My other hobby, computer case modding, can get expensive so I thought "Hey, I'll try some woodworking and not spend so much on computer stuff". So what did I do for my first (second, and third) woodworking projects? Computer cases lol oops


----------



## theoldfart

Brad, even more so if you ice climb. But now bongs are legal in CO so all s good! That big wall stuff can be pricey as well.


----------



## richardwootton

Shoot, it adds up quickly even if you're a sport climber! My competing interest is wanting to restore my 71 ford f100, but I keep finding myself just buying more tools.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, I gave up a '66 Mustang a number of years ago. A choice of go back to school and my kids college tuition or restore the dream car, sigh! Unfortunately a no brainer.


----------



## lateralus819

Ford F-100? NICE!


----------



## WayneC

I had a 67 Mustang as a teenager. I wish I still had that car.


----------



## lateralus819

I remember my brother gave my dad a nice 79' mustang cobra. Red with gold accents, louvered windows, nice tasteful hood scoop, big fat rims. 5.0 motor, i remember sitting in it as a teen and revving the motor up haha. Was fun, then he traded it for a $500 motorcycle, my brother that is.


----------



## richardwootton

I've had several old Fords. The last two I've had were an 72 F250 Camper Special, which I sold.









And this 71, which I still have. This picture is from the day I bought it.


----------



## Mosquito

I had an '89 Plymouth Acclaim when I was a teenager. Good riddance


----------



## WayneC

Be glad it was not a pinto….


----------



## Mosquito

lol I suppose. Didn't get it until I was a senior in highschool, and it was $500. It got me where I needed to go (unless it rained heavily), so good enough I suppose lol


----------



## planepassion

TOF, you're not kidding about the cost of ice climbing. Still, it's on my dream list of things to do one day. It just looks so damn cool. And Ourey, CO has ice climbing routes and guides with gear that will take you. I would not recommend smoking marijuana and climbing unless you want to commit suicide.

I had to smile when I saw the, "I had a 19xx Car-Model-Name-Here but had to sell it because of Something-To-Do-With-Kids-Here," stories. I've spent my whole life hearing about how my dad had to sell his beloved Metropolitan sport coupe when I came along.










So what's his excuse for selling the 1970 MBG? Probably because we were always fixing the darn thing. But I learned to drive on it. It was a joy to drive, and my heart always skips a beat when I see one on the road. Could explain why I'm a Mini Cooper owner today


----------



## richardwootton

Brad, I used to live about an hour over the pass from Ouray in a little town called Lake City, Ouray was a cool little town! And that little Nash is such a cool little car!


----------



## lateralus819

Richard, that f-100 is a beauty. I'm a Ford fanatic.

I had a buddy whos mom had a teal F-100 for the longest time. Gorgeous trucks.


----------



## August

Prototype of chip breaker screw driver,
It's all Wayne fault LOL he made me do this LOL


----------



## waho6o9

Beautiful work August.


----------



## August

Waho, thanks
I just got done placing some orders at McMaster for some S7 steel rods gonna try to make some, and see how bad I fail LOL


----------



## WayneC

You need to turn a big bodacious handle for them too….. Something like this…


----------



## WayneC

That photo sucks…. Here is a better one…


----------



## August

no wayne im not a woodworker yet im just a wanna be ill make one for you, you make me the handle lol

because if make the handle it will be out of brass and heavy


----------



## WayneC

If you can turn metal, you can turn wood.


----------



## August

wayne your too nice.

on the serious note wayne i did place that order for the s7 steel ill be in contact with you


----------



## john2005

Never was a car guy, not sure how I ended up working at a body shop…or as a mechanic before that. Also not sure what I am gonna sell for my kids tuition. Dear Lord please don't let it be the tools!


----------



## thedude50

poopie your an old fool everyone knows who frank Lloyd wright is dosent change the fact your an old thin skinned fart.


----------



## thedude50

hey red what did i do to make your block list ?


----------



## Buckethead

I think it's the pony tail, dude.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^The irony of those last two posts strikes me.

Sorry Lance. I've just decided I'm going to block people who post inflammatory stuff. I'm not a part of LJs because I want drama. I'm here because I love tools, woodworking, and talking with other woodworkers. That's all.

If you want to get back on here and contribute without calling people names and stuff…cool. I'll unblock you.


----------



## terryR

Hey Bro.. August, would do anything to trade a day in your shop for a day in mine! If you can turn steel, you'd have no problems with wood…would LOVE to trade knowledge with ya. 

Here's a tobacco pipe tamp I just turned…headed to Italy today as part of the Pipe Swap…I know I'm breaking the pipe swap rules by posting this, but I'm pretty sure my recipient doesn't follow this thread…










cocobolo and brass, the brass was turned by another LJ for me, it's actually intended for a blank medallion for a split nut saw, but works for me in this application! LOL.

August, if you can turn stuff like that brass with a post, I could trade you American currency very happily! 440 Stainless would be nice, too, and nickel silver! LOL. I'd also be happy to turn some custom wood handles for ya to play with…bidding on some Lignum Vitae and Peruvian Walnut now…shhhh…


----------



## August

Hi terry 
I wish I could do wood working like that,
Now when it comes to turning stainless and brass that's no problem because 
I won't be the one doing it,
I only own a manual lathe and a manual mill
But I have access to a mazak CNC and I've done some crazy things with that 
He'll I'll take you up on your offer ,
Just wait till those metal comes from McMaster when I start making my screwdrivers,
I will need handles


----------



## August

Hey Red I just spent a good while looking at your blog men I have to say you do have a very nice shop set up men,
I wish my wife will let me do that wife rule is atleast one vihicle can still fit 
Very nice set up men very nice


----------



## August

hey all miniature disappointment 
hey all miniature disappointment

Good Morning August Lehman

Thank you for your order.

Unfortunately, the No. 5 1/2, the No. 71, and the 5 pc Chisel Set that you ordered are currently backordered.
We expect them to be available within 2 to 3 weeks, and they will be sent out to you as soon as they are in stock. Please let us know if you have any questions. Sorry for the delay.

Cheers,

Marta










guess i have to wait


----------



## WayneC

From LN?


----------



## Mosquito

Boooo, but then again, it sure beats waiting months or years looking for that perfect find on eBay, antique shops, or flea markets lol


----------



## ToddJB

August, is that one order sheet from LN? Woah.


----------



## August

yeah wayne like the saying goes oh well

hey moss LOL

tod yeah it took over a year to save money doing sideline job but im happy (ok wait let me stop my lie im never happy)


----------



## ToddJB

I hope "#11 Default Shipping Charge" on a purchase like that is "Hand Delivered by the CEO for free". Good job on pinching your pennies for something you want.


----------



## August

men oh men i know 
funny thing is if you own a very old house like mine the expense never ends,,
like my favorite saying i wish i have money to buy my toys LOL


----------



## ToddJB

My current house was built in '26, the one I grew up in was built as a hospital for the war of 1812. I know exactly was you are talking about.


----------



## WayneC

For LN Tools I recommend Craftsman Studios. They usually have stuff in stock. Although you have a long list.

http://www.craftsmanstudio.com/html_p/lie-nielsenproducts.htm

Looking forward to seeing you build a new bench, tool till or Dutch/Anarchist's tool chest.


----------



## August

i know wayne i guessing that will be my very first wood working project,
i always use google image and i type handplane display case or something like that there is a lot out there and also here on LB red has a nice one also ijust saw moss he has one

what about you wayne do you have a pic you can share on how you protect or store your planes? or hand tool?


----------



## WayneC

I have an Antique Tool Chest that I keep mine in. I prefer enclosed storage to keep dust off of tools. Very dusty in Northern CA.


----------



## August

your too humble wayne,
i was watching rob cosman a few night ago and he is making a new tool display or storage,
and i have a spot in my garage where its about 10feet wide by 10 high and it is recess about 19 inches,
and i was planning on making something like what he is doing,
but a freind of mine jeff fischers mention that if you have a window on your garage it might become a eye candy to someone, funny thing is he is right,
anyway 1 month from now i get to bring home my bench and saw and what ever i have here in my work to my garage,


----------



## Mosquito

Nice thing about hand tools, is the common thief/burglar probably won't know the worth of your hand tools… Bertha (originator of this thread) found that out at once point. Took a bunch of power tools, but left all the hand planes… which would have cost more to replace than the power tools lol


----------



## August

yeah funny you say that i was still here before formally know as guidetowoodworking when that happened i seem to remember he posted his G3 H&K


----------



## Mosquito

Sounds about right lol


----------



## WayneC

Al's about due for a drive by on this thread. 

August, check out this video on the dutch tool chest….

http://www.thirteen.org/programs/the-woodwrights-shop/dutch-tool-chest-with-christopher-schwarz/

Something about Cosman turns me off. Not a big fan of his. Waiting for Red to start producing videos.


----------



## August

Men sorry but now I'm pissed 
Lie nielsen charge my debit card twice and now I have to pay a over draft fee??? WTF

Men this is not nice sucks sucks
And I'm also lined up to make a bidding on eBay????!









and to make it worst they telling me i have to wait that sucks


----------



## theoldfart

August, I'm sure LN will make it right. As for storing your new possessions, I favor this









Lots of storage space


















I'll be making a small Dutch style chest this summer to help with portability.


----------



## August

thats nice theold,
i wish they do it fast i need i need to win this thing on ebay LOL


----------



## August

This is ridicules
I spent 45 minutes  and bank said that it's lie nieslen who did it,
Lie said no we only charge $1956 this is disappointing 
Very disappointing 
Well just shows you that the product might be good but service is not 
I seem to recall a few trend about there service,
And now to make it worse I have to wait 24 hours for the money to come back to my account.


----------



## bandit571

My "new" 5-1/2 plane









$16.50, free shipping. Cleaned up a bit from out of the "box"









Under that black paint on the handles was Beech.


----------



## WayneC

That really sucks August. Even with 24 hours it should not affect your eBay buy if it is an auction. Wait for money to come back to pay.

Looks nice Bandit. I'm a 5 1/2 fan.


----------



## August

yeah i know wayne but i like to pay with in seconds of bidding you know,
i have my ebay link to my account oh well no big deal.
your right it does suck, i could use more words but i m a good boy now LOL'
on the other hand ive seen that video the link you sent me, thats way to advance for me wayne


----------



## richardwootton

TOF, I really like your tool box. That would be really handy for me.

Bandit, I'm with Wayne, I love my 5 1/2. That heft is really nice and that wide blade really helps when hogging off material.


----------



## bandit571

My "Other newplane" is about ready to work









Test run Might have the depth about right









Even the fence looks better, now









Had to fine tune the wedge a bit, as it was too close to the edge. Was clogging up, shortened the wedge a bit, refined the bevels. Made a few nice curlie things. About 6-1/2 hours to build.


----------



## bandit571

WayneC: You little package arrived today!! THANK YOU!


----------



## WayneC

You are most welcome. Time for some 5 1/2 action shots.


----------



## bandit571

Action shots, in pine









And in Black Walnut









Chocolate Ribbons, anyone. Iron will new a little more honing?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

August- Man, what an LN double-whammy. I hate to say it, but the billing/sales dept is the only issue I've ever had with Lie Nielsen. Once I was charged incorrectly, another time I saw a random charge from LN that wasn't mine at all. I called and they got me confused with some other guy in Michigan with the same name. Oy vey. 
Each time they were very nice and remedied the problem within a day or two….but man. What's the issue there?

I usually try to buy directly from small toolmakers because I know it helps them. But due the billing and stock issues I've had with LN….I usually opt to order from Craftsmanstudio.com or one of their other approved dealers. I've had awesome service from craftsman studio….and free shipping

I know LN struggles to keep up with demand. They're actually a small companies by most standards. Wonderful tools….worth the wait. But saving up for a LN purchase is an experience in delayed gratification. By the time your ready to order it's like, "I want my toys….and I want them NOW!" LOL

Here August, have a beer this evening and watch this. It's one of the toy's on it's way to su casa….you dirty dog


----------



## August

Hi red,
Thanks for making me feel good.
Wayne actual suggested that also.
But here is what I find hard to get why would you charge me the full amount if the 3 tool is not available?
Anyway to make it worst I actually save that money for a long time and then charges me twice buy accident oh well.

On the other note I'm happy because my bearing came in for my leg vise,


----------



## Slyy

Wow august, I'm happy for the tools! Sorry for the purchase problem so far!! I figure it not always easy on small companies to get some of those things as streamlined as they like. Hopefully it gets worked out as timely as possible (LN strikes that they'd do their best to make it right).

Kevin I love seeing shots of your chest, that thing is magnificent (especially with all those things inside).

Pfffffft, haven't checked in here in a bit (been busy with work school more than I've wanted).
Not to drag up anything in here, but sad to see an internet shouting match in this thread (or anywhere on LJ's). Always imagined we were better than that!

Anyways, back to my mallet build and fixing up some old braces!!


----------



## August

thanks jake,
i guess it happens 
thats what i get for showing off LOL showing my purchase and now i get charge twice LOL


----------



## planepassion

Red, the only issue I've had with LN has been exorbitant shipping charges for 4 saw files. I mean flipping outrageous.

I've returned irons that didn't fit my vintage Stanleys without issue though. And of course, the tools I do own from them are among my prized possessions.


----------



## August

Brad yeah i know you see,
i started collecting LN 5 years agao, but hey you know what i will still buy LN but this time i will take wayneC and red's advice buy it from a dealer anyway it sucks but it will be fix to bad i cant buy a my whiskey for tonight.


----------



## richardwootton

August if I were there I'd be happy to buy you that whiskey…


----------



## August

thanks richard as you can see im negative i have a few shots of patron left this will help me go to sleep and hopefully i will have a dream of lie neilsen


----------



## lateralus819

Wow I'd love to drop 3k on LN tools. I'd never leave the house! Be sure to take lots of pics when you get that stuff!


----------



## August

yeah lateralus where have you been i want to hear what you have to say

i will LOL


----------



## Buckethead

Well… Sorry you're getting double billed August. That sucks.

As you well know, however, they'll make good. It is still frustrating. A wise person once said: "It ain't easy being beautiful". Boy do I know its true. I can barely leave the house without women throwing themselves (and their unmentionables) at me.

That's why there's wonderful hand planes from Lie Neilsen. I could watch that plane footage Red posted all day long. It almost brings a tear.

Stay strong, friends.


----------



## August

ok now bucket head ok,

yeah like i said i will keep on buying i just wish it did not happen today since today im allowed to drink that sucks 
can you guys send me some whiskey


----------



## planepassion

August, when LN credits your account, you should also ask them to credit for any fees associated with the double billing. That's reasonable.

And don't be shy about knocking on your neighbor's door to ask to borrow a cup of whiskey. Sugar…whiskey…it's all the same among neighbors.


----------



## August

thanks Brad they did say they will take care of the fee but my bank said they wave it, its just to bad this happen what made it worst was, at first they acted like nothing was wrong. oh well this actually a good story to tell down the line. but getting back on getting drunk, im watching the video and all i can do is watch with my dogs LOL


----------



## lateralus819

I can't wait to get some LN saws, and maybe a low angle smoother . Still drooling over a #8….but that may be a while.


----------



## August

on the other hand my order did ship out yeah baby i cant wait till Friday.


----------



## August

well lateralus im still saving up for some more tools too, ill be saving up the next year. LOL


----------



## lateralus819

The UPS truck will be all yours! .

I remember when i got my 3 LN planes, i set them on the counter and just stared at them for a few days.


----------



## August

yeah too bad ill be doing a repo on Michigan this Friday when it comes but by night fall ill be home rest assured ill be sending some pics


----------



## Buckethead

I have some Stanley sweetheart chisels. Not even the same caliber as LN planes. I also have some beaters. I always use the beaters. It seems like the only abuse I'm willing to allow the nicer chisels to suffer is paring.

I'll get over it one day. Also, the only real project I've been chiseling on is my work bench. Hefty joinery kinda calls for beaters. But this is the plane thread… This gal is just dreamy. Not LN, but WR. ;-).










I bought it at woodcrafters on a day when I needed it. The LN version was just a few duckets more, and I do wish I had waited, but honestly, I don't know whether there would be a significant difference performance wise.


----------



## August

this are my so called future beaters LOL
are you making a leg vise?

*edit nice shoulder plane*


----------



## Buckethead

Yes, August. That was a shot I took while I was diddling with the chop. (That's what the cool kids call it now )

Your love for metals really shows, august. You have that assortment of chisels looking quite fine.


----------



## August

question what do you mean 
* (That's what the cool kids call it now )*

????

well i have to say this again im so jealous with all you guys wood worker metal work is easy 
im actually nervous about wood working because i know i will suck and fail hard but at least i can make shavings


----------



## Buckethead

It was a little attempt at humor. My jokes usually fail, and not because they are deep or anything. Just not very funny.


----------



## August

Now you just me laugh LOL
Your a good man bud I was going suggest I have materials for your leg vise


----------



## Slyy

Bucket those shoulder planes are sexy though! With what little work I've done so far, I can only imagine the pure utility of a good shoulder plane. Helpful in so many situations! Hopefully soon I can drop some dough on one!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bucket- I don't think too many of your jokes fail. You've had me laughing hard enough to be heard down the hallway a couple times of late. Your picking up the slack in Lysdexic's absence. And yes, the WR shoulder still gets points for good looks. Just like us.

August- Here' a pic pic for you. Of course I love my family the most. But these might be all the things I love the most. Whiskey, bbq, and LN tools. I'd gladly share if the miles weren't so many.


----------



## richardwootton

Red, those are two out of 3 of my favorite things, and I'm sure if I'd ever tried LN then it'd probably on that list too. Have you ever tried Blanton's? It's definitely my favorite of the Kentucky bourbons.


----------



## August

Thanks bucket .
Wish I was there those shaving looks good LOL


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Richard, I have tried Blanton's and that is good stuff. I switched up and tried some Pendleton Canadian whiskey tonight. It's Ahh-ight.

I wish I could tell you I didn't eat that who rack o' ribs….but I did.


----------



## WayneC

Those Ribs look really good.


----------



## TheFridge

This a plane thread! What the hell is goin on with the ribs?

Besides being juicy…
Tender..
Aaaaahhhhggggg…..


----------



## ToddJB

Richard, Blantons is a personal favorite of mine, as well. For something a little more consistently affordable I really like Russell's Reserve 10 year. I currently have a bottle of Noah's Mill which is seriously high octane but surprisingly smooth for being 118 proof.


----------



## richardwootton

TheFridge, obviously we eat and drink while planing! Duh! 

Todd, if they have distribution there, check out the full lineup of Balcones Distillery. They are good friends of mine and just won best new whiskey in the world. Not only that, it's affordable!


----------



## ToddJB

I'll keep my peepers pealed. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## planepassion

BBQ, whiskey and tools? BRK I like the cut of your cloth brother.


----------



## terryR

August, that sucks that you got double-billed from LN. I hope they make it up to ya with a gift? As far as LN goodies on backorder…get used to it.  Just part of owning a high-end tool IMO. I mean, try buying a Bad Axe saw today, or a Bridge City combo square. I've been waiting for the 12" combo square for 8 months now…no problems…I'll wait 2 years if needed. Then, I'll love it! LOL.

This past christmas, my MIL sent me a big ole check for a gift, and I made a similar investment in LN planes as you just did. 1/3 were on backorder since I wanted the good ones!  They told me three week delay…was only 7 business days! Sweet. 3 weeks wouldn't bothered me for an order that large…plenty of time to fettle and fondle each tool as it arrives via UPS!

Random cherry shavings from yesterday…got hung up in the spider webs I didn't even see before…










and the 4 1/2 being used…










Love the weight of all that bronze!


----------



## Slyy

For general smoothing duties, what's everyone's preference? Don't currently have anything smoother size except an old stamped metal Pexto that, unsurprisingly, doesn't want to cooperate. Was thinking a no 3 size or an actually effective No 4? Still gotta find one though.


----------



## Mosquito

my preference for smoothing is usually my #5-1/2. Prior to the #5-1/2, I used a #4-1/2, and before that it was either a #3 or #4. Now it's the #5-1/2 and #3 almost exclusively.


----------



## JayT

Jake, my go to smoother is a 604. I also have a type 11 #4 that gets used frequently, and use a 604-1/2 occasionally. I never use a #3. Something about the slightly smaller size just doesn't feel good in my hands.


----------



## terryR

4 1/2 is as small as I can hold.
5 1/2 on large stuff.
or low angle…


----------



## WayneC

Best advise Jake is to try them out in your hand and see how they feel… #3 is pretty small. Also, I prefer more mass.. e.g. 4 1/2 or 5 1/2.


----------



## WhoMe

I use my #8…...
The weight of it forces the wood flat and smooth by submission…


----------



## donwilwol

604 is my goto smoother.


----------



## Slyy

Haha WM might have the best answer there!!! I've used my no 5 for smoothing duties as it's the smallest I have certainly does a pretty good job as far as my limited experience tells me. That PEXTO No 4 is a piece so it's table art.


----------



## TerryDowning

MF No.9 (Size 4) is my go to smoother, but now that my No. 10 (size 4 1/2) is in service it will see more smoothing action.


----------



## richardwootton

I normally reach for the one that is the sharpest, whether that's the 4, 4 1/2, 5 or 5 1/2. My number 3 doesn't get just a whole lot of use.


----------



## thedude50

Red I will do my best but I hate to be sniped by people who have an agenda


----------



## Buckethead

Everyone has an agenda.

My agenda includes global domination and learning to make the perfect croissant. (Both are harder than they look on television)


----------



## lateralus819

I saw a video on making croissants. Wow do they take a lot of work! Lot's of butter too lol.

The #607 is up and running, and QUITE well! Waiting on the ups guy to bring my sandpaper so i can finish it.


----------



## August

thanks terryR,
yeah the waiting part is ok anyway im glad they did put the money back but i did not understand why i have to wait 12 hours thou?
funny when i place very first order a few years ago no problem, but i said this a few replys ago iw ill still buy LN just maybe buy it on a dealer.


----------



## richardwootton

Terry the casting on the bronze 4 1/2 looks so beefy! I like it!


----------



## August

richard what 4 1/2 out of bronze? where do i get that plane?


----------



## lateralus819

Terry's looks like Iron.

Id LOVE a bronze #4 1/2…..Some day. Imagine an all bronze #8 LOL.


----------



## August

ah ok i thought i missed something double yes on the #8


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have an agenda too, but I ain't saying what it is…

My "gotta get it smooth" smoother is the LN 164. Second choice is a T13 #4C. For large panels and table tops it's a T13 #4 1/2.

My 'never used' stable includes a #3, #5 1/2 and #6.


----------



## August




----------



## richardwootton

Terry said; "Love the weight of all that bronze!" at first I thought I was going crazy and had to go back and check.


----------



## planepassion

My go-to smoothers are my Stanley #3, T11 and LN #4. My #3 is the opposite of a "lemon" car. Everything came together the day they manufactured my #3 and it fits well in my hands. Using it is sa-weet.

Ever since I learned how to strop, the LN has been leaving some seriously nice surfaces behind. Stropping helped me get that last little bit of sharpness on the A-2 LN blade. The stock Stanley O-1 iron gets wicked sharp pretty easily.

For large panels (like the ones on the Dutch tool chest I recently built) I break out the Stanley #4 1/2 for smoothing duties.

Terry, I test-drove a LN bronze 4 1/2 at one of their tool events and was blown away by the quality of it. You have one very, exceptional bronze tool there my brother.

WhoMe, I can't tell if you're joking or not. But I'll bite. Are you able to get a glassy-reflective surface on cherry when you use ole Heft and Hubris as a smoother?


----------



## terryR

Yeah, my 4 1/2 ONLY has the bronze frog and lever cap.

But it weighs a ton.

Cannot imagine all bronze…I'd have to pump up a little!


----------



## August

Question will a stanley 5-1/4 worth while buying? 
Any advice? Thanks


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A stanley #5 1/4 works great in place of a #40 scrub, given a camber is placed on the iron. I like the plane.


----------



## WayneC

I was going to say I have an 5 1/4 because I have OCD and the set is not complete with out it.


----------



## August

Thanks smith I'm so confuse looking at LN handplanes 
If you go the standard section, and count from right to left there. Is a plane there that it's not even for sale will that be the 5-1/4? I want to buy it? So I can pretend to have the line up.


----------



## bandit571

Three liitle pieces of old barn wood









Add a cutter made from an old, cheap lathe chisel









and it becomes a Daily Top Three?

6 hour build, too….


----------



## WayneC

Oh and too bad it has been drilled….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wayne, I have (had) some of that going on, too. I don't know about you, but once the 'set' was done I realized how much overlap there is between them. It's a lesson to learn first-hand, I think.


----------



## bandit571

I think I might have a smoother or three stashed some where


----------



## August

Hey Wayne there's a few in eBay any suggestion which I should get?


----------



## lateralus819

Yeah they ARE heavy. LN says their no. 8 is 10 lbs, it feels a lot heavier.

Finished the #607.


----------



## WayneC

It depends on your level of OCD. My end goal is to get a 605 1/4. I did not see any listed at the moment. Also, I thought at one time that LN offered the 605 1/4. Hmmm.

If you have to get a 5 1/4 look for one with a 1910 patent date. Watch out for the newer ones.

This
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Sweetheart-No-5-1-4-Plane-Type-13-1925-1928-Very-Good-Cond-With-Label-/271486708734?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f35de6bfe

Not this…
http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-Stanley-5-1-4-junior-jack-plane-1946-47-great-user-tool-/201087656255?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed1c2213f

Also watch out for the ones with blue paint from a quality perspective.


----------



## bandit571

Don't overlook the Infamous Four Square line. They were made during the SW era









With a very unique lever cap









Set of iron planes now involves a DE6c, Stanley #5-1/2, Bailey #5, Four Suare 5-1/4, anda Wards #3. Have a few others.

The #3 is a nice, light, and nimble plane, good for smaller stuff. I happen to have a Millers Falls #8. There is also a York pitch Dunlap in the #3 size, for the Knotty stuff. just a small group…..


----------



## August

Thanks bandit 
I actually hand one it said stanley 4 square but I gave it to my friend damn.


----------



## WhoMe

Brad, Yes, I was making a funny. 
With it well sharpened, I do get a nice glassy surface but I really don't use it for smoothing. With a straight blade and the sharp corners, it leaves tracks that are easily visible. I use it for the standard jointing since I don't have a #7 that is in working order (still apart waiting for the rehab).

Currently for smoothing, I use either my Ty11 #3C or #4C. I don't use my 5 1/2 or 6 for smoothing at all. And the rest of the planes are somewhere in the rehab process. Thanks goodness I boxed all their parts in separate containers. With so many planes in rehab states, it is the only to keep the parts with the planes.

Wayne, If I remember rightly, the ones with the 1910 patent dates were the earliest made. Right?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lat- looks awesome. Well the OCD in me wants you to remove the paint from that to edge of the sides. (I do it with fine sandpaper) Stanley japanning wasn't on that top edge. But it's not my plane…so I'll shut up now

The most used "all around" plane is a bailey no 5 T13 with a hock iron. After that I use the LN 4 1/2 and no 7 the most.

I have an immaculately restored 5 1/4 (by LukieB) and I think I've used it twice. Make me an offer…hehehe.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice Lat. I'm a square side Bedrock guy too.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, some Plane Porn









Stanley #5-1/2, T19, making some shavings in Walnut, next









Left to right: Stanley #31, DE6c, Stanley 5-1/2, Sargent 414c, Stanley Junior Jack, Millers Falls #9, Wards #3. Not to left out of the "Family Portrait"









As it stands right now, these are the only block planes in the shop (think I might need some more?) Left to right: Stanley #110, Stanley 9-1/2 Cordovan, M-F #1455 low angle, and the SW #103. There might be a few other bench planes hiding in the shop, camera shy???


----------



## lateralus819

Red, I usually do. Figured I'd leave it, more LN inspired. Since i WON'T be getting a LN jointer now .


----------



## lateralus819

Damn double post. Anyways enjoy the shavings!


----------



## August

Hey red is that really for sale?


> ?
> I need to so called complete my so called handplane display


?


----------



## Slyy

Well appreciate the info all! I'll have to keep an eye out for a 4 1/2. Did notice a No. 3 at the flea market Sunday, but had a badly chipped lever cap and one side of the plane was mostly missing, not much to salvage. That old pexto, by the way, was apparently my grandpas, no clue how or if he got that thing to function properly…...


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice vid Lat. She's purdy.

August, I'll pm ya.


----------



## lateralus819

Jake, I have a no. 4 I'd gift ya. Nice stanley, don't use it at all. Plus give me an excuse to buy another one.


----------



## bandit571

Might have been for that sticky door jamb type of work? Like this one, branded as a Shipleigh's









I sharpened the iron up as sharp as I could. Set the frog in line with the ramp in the base casting, coplanar. Chipbreaker as close to the iron's edge as I could get it. It'll never do see through shavings, but it will hog things down smooth. Like a door rail….


----------



## August

I'm waiting RED LOL
Yes nice video and plane sounds like jet engine


----------



## lateralus819

Thanks August. She works like a dream, First #7 I've found that makes me want to sell my other user.

Picked up some Porter cable sandpaper. It's awesome stuff. PSA, lasts a damn long time.

I did both my #606 and #607, and it still has a lot of use left on the one piece. Gonna buy some more.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice Lat. Can you link the PSA your using?


----------



## lateralus819

http://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-740000801-2-Inch-Adhesive-Backed-Sanding/dp/B0000223SI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1400203412&sr=8-1&keywords=80+grit+sandpaper+roll

I've tried 4 different brands, this is the best so far. I spent $30 on a HUGE roll of duragold, which isn't bad….but for major flattening at first with 120 it took forever. Can't say it was because of their paper.


----------



## CL810

Lat, It don't get much better, does it?


----------



## Slyy

Some good 607 love in here today!! Thx for the link on that PSA Lat, haven't tried any major flatnin' yet, that go a long to that!


----------



## August

Hey lat I like the way you do your restore.
I have to send you a pic of my machining tool I restored
I don't know if it's ok for me to say this here buy check out my website and look at my 12 in crescent joitner


----------



## thedude50

I have a bronze 4.5 its my go to plane


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

For my buddy Yo, wherever you are.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thought that post would never appear. Weird goings-on tonight…


----------



## lateralus819

Need that #608 and I'll be good lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty likes apricot beer! Pretty good stuff. Their brewery is pretty cool, not far from the Shelburn museum.


----------



## WayneC

Mos won the Sharpening & Tuning Hand Planes and Chisels DVD Set contest. Congratulations Sir.


----------



## JayT

^ Sir might be going a little far, but congrats, Mos. Let me know where to send all my irons and chisels so you can practice any new techniques you learn.


----------



## WayneC

I actually edited it and changed Dude to Sir.


----------



## Buckethead

It isn't polite to use the term dude. But if you spell it dood, or d00d then it's all good dood.


----------



## Mosquito

thanks! I'm trying to find that thread again lol


----------



## donwilwol

After our recent discussion about new versus vintage, I thought this was a timely article.

http://paulsellers.com/2014/05/planes-i-like-to-work-with/

The article is typical Paul Sellers, but this line was the reason I posted here, "That's partly why I don't use other high-end makers. I wouldn't ever want anyone to think that they must have a highly engineered and expensive plane when a £20 eBay find will accomplish the same end results and give the same satisfaction"


----------



## ToddJB

Good read, Don. Thanks. It's cool that he consciously acknowledges who his audience is.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Yup, Sellers is definitely one cat on that side of the discussion. I freely admit that I can't get vintage planes to work as well as LNs on very difficult woods. But I'm no where near as skilled as a guy like Sellers.

"Same satisfaction" is key and differs person to person. Gets back to….Hey, buy and use whatever you like;-)


----------



## JayT

Good read, Don.

One thing I really like about Paul Sellers is how he is consistent in his message that getting started in woodworking doesn't have to be difficult or expensive. He could use any tools he wants, but is very conscious of how it may appear to a novice.

I don't think I've ever heard him say or seen him post anything about not buying high end new tools, as long as that is someone's preference. He just stays with the message that it isn't necessary.


----------



## Slyy

Don, great post. Enjoyed the read from Sellers. As Rojo said: same satisfaction is the key. I've gone vintage because the restores are part if the fun for me, plus it can be much less expensive. A lot more fettling though for sure, not knowing what well tuned plane was supposed to be like, needed (and still do) help along the way!


----------



## planepassion

I agree JT. I think Sellers is a great contributor to our passion. He has decades of experience making a living doing woodworking. And I've learned a lot from him to reduce the time I spend sharpening and increase the time I spend working wood. He's right too. You can accomplish a heck of a lot with vintage.

Though to be truthful, I had a fit getting my Stanley #49 to work for me to make T&Gs. Must be some trick to it. But when I actually tried it on a real project (the back panel of my Dutch tool chest) it suddenly worked perfectly for me versus the scraps I had been learning on. Go figure.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glad to hear the success, Brad!


----------



## theoldfart

Brad, looking forward to some pics. Love it when a plane just glides and slides leaving a curly shaving and a glassy surface.


----------



## WayneC

Some mundane little knob repair work…


----------



## lateralus819

Whats up with the wholes Wayne??


----------



## WayneC

I drill them for use with epoxy to get a stronger bond. I believe that was one of Don's restoration tips that I added to my toolkit.


----------



## August

Men drove 715 miles round trip. No stoping and no LN in my desk oh well I
Waiting till Monday damn
Hey it's wishkey time my Freind red pour it men


----------



## bandit571

Some body made a mess on MY benchtop?









Looks like one is trying to hide. As for the other "Usual Suspects"









They're all trying to blame the "New GUY", of course. Yeah, right. What a mess


----------



## WayneC

Looks like someone had fun Bandit.


----------



## Buckethead

What's that little low angle blockish plane with the red tote, bandit? Right up front in photo 2.

That is an interesting little girl.


----------



## bandit571

That be a Millers Falls #1455. Low angle Block plane.









Came with it's own little box, too


----------



## Buckethead

She's a beauty. I'm a sucker for a red sportscar.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, great post by Sellers, especially his follow up comments on chatter using vintage (thin) irons. Love it, agree with it.


----------



## lunn

There's no marks on this plane that i can find. Any ideas who made it? Sugestions where to look for markings. This rust hunting is killing me and my wallet. But $18.00 for both didn't hurt.









Above picts are of a Stanley Rule and Level Co. with 21 stamped under the logo. I found picts on Yahoo but my questions are: The lever is different on mine, also none has a cap like this. Is orignal? It flips down to lock the blade. It's missing the blade and chip breaker. Will anything else fit?


----------



## donwilwol

Lunn, the #21 gets a stippled lever cap like a regular bench plane. The cap on it is off a #18 knuckle block plane. The #21 is kind of rare. Its one of 3 that I haven't found yet. Based on the lat adjuster, yours is an earlier one. Its a nice find. I'd look for the proper cap for it.

The block plane looks like a #110 knock off. There is a chance you won't find any markings on it. You may find something on the cutter though.


----------



## donwilwol

Lunn I'm on my phone so I can't seem to copy a photo link but about halfway down this http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/29147 you'll see a picture of what the cap should look like.


----------



## lunn

Thanks for the info Don. I useally pass the trans planes up but it's i saw the logo and bought it. Also found a Stanley Bailey #2 c type 10 but the front knob missing.


----------



## donwilwol

Jeez, a #21 and a 2c in one place! That's a good day for sure!


----------



## bandit571

Playing around with a chunk of Norway Maple my son cut down.









One of the few straight pieces I found. Chisel to get rid of the little branch like thingys, and then clamp it up in the metal vise. It would hold round things a little better.









Jack planes to get this far. Then a Ugly plane took over









The Shipleigh's #4. Then a Sargent type went at it









Finally got most of the bark stuff off, tried out the Jumbo Jack









But it was a might too "Jumbo" so I let Junior take over









After that workout, all sides are flat and square. Will let it dry a while. Not too bad a "Cardio workout"?


----------



## DanKrager

Nice work, Bandit. It will be fun to discover what objects you see inside that wood.

You mentioned the metal vise holds round better. Maybe it's not worth it for you, but I have cut several V blocks to hold rounds of different sizes in my wood vise. I use enough high power magnets to hold the V in place while working. Allows almost infinite orientations held very securely. Just a thought.
DanK


----------



## richardwootton

Bandit, don't be too surprised if that piece starts splitting or checking on you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Another tangent to the vintage vs. new-

Do you guys feel any necessity/conviction to support the new tool companies? Buying vintage supports an interesting little secondary market. On the other side, buying new, north American made tools provides jobs today and ensures these small companies will be around for years to come.

These are the things I think about anyway.


----------



## lateralus819

That was my thinking in buying LN. I knew i wanted at least a rabbet block and a shoulder plane, and with vintage costing just as much, i went with LN over LV. It was a no brainer. My money was well spent in keeping people working.

I'm fixing to spend a bit more at LN on some saws and such too. Can't wait . I did have a revelation while using my #607. It works almost as well as my LN #4 1/2. How much is attributed to the bedrock design? I don't know, but it is a dream to use. Feels phenomenal. Maybe it's a placebo LOL.

Today i was shopping for pencils, and went to grab some Ticonderoga pencils, and happened to glance and see U.S.A. pencils, looked on the back and sure enough, made in U.S.A.! I was having a hard time believing PENCILS are made in U.S.A. Needless to say i bought them.


----------



## CL810

I have to confess that while I really like my 608, the 7 is more manageable for me when edge jointing.


----------



## lateralus819

Gorgeous! Do want


----------



## WhoMe

Here ya go, a more reasonably priced set of H+Rs with cutters for the #45.
BIN for only $639.99


----------



## donwilwol

Red, I think the antique shop owners, and guys like leach, Walt at Brass City, and Liberty tool would have an argument about buying new to keep people in business.


----------



## lateralus819

There prices are outrageous. Well, more so leach. I understand they have to make a living, but looking on ebay the prices are usually more then double.


----------



## planepassion

lateralus, that's sometimes true. But then again, when leach sends me something, it's not jiggered. It comes as described. It's a better quality tool. And I've gotten to the point in my tool kit where the "easy picks" on ebay or at estate or garage sales, are behind me. I've never come across a Stanley #49 in the wild for example. And the one I got from ebay was missing irons and one of the parts, upon closer inspection, is a user-crafted one. So, yeah, I consider leach and other tool dealers for the hard-to-find-in-good-condition vintage tools.

But then again. When the price of a vintage tool gets to be 60% or more than that of a new one, I go new. I suppress the collector urge in me and focus on tools that I'll use in the shop.


----------



## Buckethead

So how about a link for some of these guys, or do they only sell on feebay?

One would imagine that after having built a name and reputation, having one's own online presence could be mutually beneficial for the vender and customer. (This is an example of a redundant statement… Poor writing. I'll try harder next time.) Minimize costs, and cut out the Fascist middleman, Omidyar.

Oopsie… I didn't mean to get al political, but nobody likes fascists. ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

the antique shop owners, and guys like leach, Walt at Brass City, and Liberty tool

That's the secondary market I was referring to Don. Not to mention all the ebay sellers out there.

I like giving business to guys like Walt at Brass city (more reasonable prices). But I do have a conviction to support the new guys…..even LJ toolmakers. It wasn't too long ago that Stanley and just about everybody else sent all of these tools overseas.

As a furniture maker, it feels hypocritical to ask people to pay more for high quality locally made furniture…. and then fill my shop with the opposite. They could just hit the antique shops and imported furniture marts and they wouldn't need me.


----------



## terryR

+1to buying from Patrick Leach. His prices reflect the high quality and completeness of the tools he sells.

Send him an email, and ask to be placed on the monthly list:

[email protected]

Your spouse WILL regret it! LOL!

...been 4-squaring logs in my shop this weekend, too. Chinese poplar, spalted. Shoulders are killing me from the froe and scrubbing plane…


----------



## JayT

+2 on Leach, especially the spouse comment. 

I find his prices to be fair-you won't find a great deal, but he is not screwing anyone over, either like some ebay sellers try to do. Tools are accurately described, so you know exactly what you are getting and if it is truly complete or not, and you don't have to spend as much time looking. That is part of what you are paying for-Leach is putting in the time finding the tool so that you can be woodworking instead of tool hunting.

I understand your point, Red, and definitely look at LN or LV for something that needs purchased new instead of getting a Chinese import, but with how backlogged LN seems to get on orders, I don't think my purchasing vintage tools is hurting them that much.


----------



## terryR

Just my opinion…but…

When my new shop is complete, I want it stocked with vintage and new tools, BOTH! The vintage tools have hidden stories within them and lots of experience. They present a certain allure that shiny new cannot replace. Got to use my Goodall Pratt cordless drill yesterday from circa.1897 for a few holes…sweet.

However, hard work, and saving money allows me to acquire new and shiny hand tools as well. Love the Bad Axe saw quality!

Still bidding on vintage and shopping new here…till the day they put me under…


----------



## donwilwol

I agree Terry. There really is a place for both. There are actually times when one *IS* better then the other. For example a #62 vintage is pretty pricey and prone to mouth breakage, and the same goes for the #164.

And if you're going to use a #1, go LN please.

Most of the time its still a personal preference. And I will always argue that a vintage can work as well as new.

For me, a box with a hand plane in it is an excitement, new or old!!


----------



## ShaneA

So rather than hybrid woodworking in the sense of power/hand tools. There is hybrid new/vintage in the hand tool and even power tool world, I suppose. One of the interesting things about woodworking, to me, is how many paths one can take to get to the same end goal. In a hobby that is all about the journey, gotta love the amount of vehicles and paths that take you there. Only limited by your imigination.


----------



## JayT

Preach it, Brothers Terry, Don & Shane!

And the choir said, "Amen"


----------



## terryR

Yeah…gotta agree with Don…

Pretty much any tool in a box in the mail is the highlight of my day!

LOL


----------



## Mosquito

WhoMe, you think the H&R's for $640 is expensive, check this one out
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-PLANE-PROTOTYPES-MODEL-SHOP-TOOLS-SPECIAL-BOTTOMS-FOR-45/251534277528?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131231084308%26meid%3D7012164847378467108%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D20131231084308%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D24%26sd%3D201092857689


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cool. I enjoy reading all your perspectives on this stuff.

Bucket -Leach has that monthly email you have to sign up for. My other fav vintage spots are:

Walt, http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/new%20tools.html

or the leftovers of Brown auctions. It can be hit or miss, but I've gotten some good deals there. 
http://www.finetoolj.com/ftj.php/store/view/9
They don't have any listed right now.


----------



## August

My handplane is broken


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya know August, your not supposed to cause your brother to sin and stumble….

But your really making me jealous right now… curse you….lol.


----------



## JayT

August, I'm sure I can fix that for you. Just send it my way and you'll have it back as soon as I am done. It should only take about 30 years.


----------



## August

Thanks red LOL 
Hey jay I was going to send it out to have it fix but I'll try to make it work LOL

I'm so happy my stuff came in Christmas is way to early this year LOL


----------



## August

New members of the family


----------



## theoldfart

^Red's breaking out in a cold sweat right about now! Pretty cool August.


----------



## August

kevin, thanks i know he is setting up a studio now to take pics LOL

now i need to make a shooting board any advice where i need to start ?


----------



## WayneC

On the broken hand plane photo your use of camera angles is almost as good as Red's… lol

Congratulations…


----------



## August

thanks wayne hey wayne i need to send a link to you about a record hanplane the same one you have on ebay tell me if its worth it ?


----------



## WayneC

Sounds like a plan.

Here is the URL for the LN Shooting Board plans…

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/content/documents/instructions/L-N_51_Shooting_Board_Info.pdf


----------



## August

thanks wayne they actually induced a drawing of it, but i figured there a lot more better one here, i was thinking about putting a brass plate for the runner??

wayne post numer 40482 your post will this be the same thing?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/371055962054?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## WayneC

I would think UHMW Plastic or similar if you do not want to use wood….

http://www.rockler.com/uhmw-plastic-jig-stock


----------



## bandit571

Strange way to ship a plane









Even if the inside "container" was ridgid like









Just some rustiness









Iron is stamped "LAKESIDE"

Maybe from the side of Lake Erie??


----------



## GMatheson

I have some UHMW on the track of my shooting board. Slides like its on a cloud.


----------



## August

nice one greg,
i wish i could find the original stanley or at least copy it,
thats a nice set up Greg


----------



## WayneC

LN says they are coming out with the 52. Anyone know the proposed timeline?


----------



## TheFridge

Are there any sargents that are not desirable? I picked up a stanley bailey type 16 #5 jack from my brothers father in law and i believe I saw a Sargent plane in the same drawer that I got the stanley from. So I'm wondering if it's worth the time to see if it's anything special.

One more thing, the #5 jack I picked up is in pretty good shape considering the person that owned it. Is the type 16 a decent beginners plane for rough work?


----------



## theoldfart

Right about when I don't have any money! I'll be there in July, so I can inquire about it then.


----------



## WhoMe

Actually Mos, I thought that price was fairly "affordable' considering I have seen sets like that go for about double. And, yea, I saw those "prototypes". The one thing that scares me about those is that there is not any real documentation that would back them up. Visually, they seem to fit the bill though.

And all that philosophical talk about new vs vintage vs secondary market has my head spinning. I think Ill go back to studying for my final in computer networking and network hardware…..

August, when I saw all that new LN stuff, I thought I heard a scream from my wallet in the other room….


----------



## August

whome i know right 
men almost a full year of sideline job men it was a painful year but its all worth it now

hey red where are you men hello LOL


----------



## john2005

Got outbid on a 62 by a buck. 51 clams it went for. I must have looked it over a hundred times to see what was wrong with it. Just forgot to put in a final bid. Bummed.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

At the bar…..feeling sorry for myself…..lol.

Nah…on a lumber run.


----------



## August

Nice lumber Red 
What kind of wood are those?
That's what I will never exeperiens here I don't have. A place to buy wood


----------



## ToddJB

August, most of us will never experience what Red gets to on his lumber runs. Welcome to the club - the ever growing club.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's all black walnut. I had to rinse it off because it was dusty and dirty. I found another small sawmill about 15 mins from my house. He's not as cheap as my main source, but still very reasonable. Paid $2.50 bd/ft for that stuff. I'm pretty spoiled with lumber sources around here.

More seriously August, congrats on the big LN purchase. It's rewarding to see others hard work pay off. I hope you get lots of enjoyment out of them.

I too would encourage you to use wood or plastic for a shooting board. I know your more comfortable with metals…but I don't think that cast iron no51 body would like sliding on metal for a lifetime. My shooting board is just a series of 1/2" baltic birch laminations. I rub paraffin wax in the track. Works very well.


----------



## August

todd yeah, i know thats why i have to be real good friends with red LOL

thanks red LOL
you know i cant even buy that baltic birch plywood here they sell the 4×8 sheet at menards home-depot 
but the one that comes in 5×5 no.


----------



## donwilwol

John2005, where you bidding on the 62 with the home made cap?

Red, awesome score on that walnut. That's some beautiful stuff.

August…..no comment. I almost couldn't contain myself looking at your photos. I can't image if that box ever showed up at my house. We'd probably need a defibulator!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

August- your still in the midwest. There's bound to me some good small mills in your area. The difficulty…and the fun is finding them. This morning I was literally on a lead from co-worker who "was pretty sure there was a guy who mills stuff out there." His directions were bad. I stopped at a coop and they lead me right to the guy….way down a dirt road.

Anyway, LJ DanK is in Illinois, he might be able to steer you.

Todd- sounds like you and Walden need to make a road trip to the land of oak and walnut


----------



## richardwootton

August what a beautiful score! Making me jealous!

Red, those are some great looking slabs. Hard to tell from the pictures, but are some of those live edge or is it just the sap wood throwing me off?


----------



## ToddJB

Todd- sounds like you and Walden need to make a road trip to the land of oak and walnut

Where the beer flows like wine.


----------



## August

Thanks Don,
Remember I don't know how to use this tools I will need all the help I need, 
Hey Don I don't know if you remember back then when I wa complaining about having the village approve my power to my garage?? When I was formally named guidetowoodworking LOL
Well anyway they finally approve it so by June 10 my tools are coming home.

Thanks Red
Dan is way south of me.
And your in Iowa I can drive there. And maybe we can have that wishkey shot????
I'm 15 miles north of downtown Chicago I'm still looking.

Richard thanks man.
I wish I will know how to use them.

Hey Don 
This is how my box showed up


----------



## john2005

No, Don, it was the one with the busted furniture and chipped mouth. I figured I could fix all that…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-STANLEY-No-62-LOW-ANGLE-ADJUSTABLE-THROAT-PLANE-PARTS-RESTORATION-OLD-/390840054338?_trkparms=gh1g%3DI390840054338.N15.S2.M-1411.R4.TR8&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=JNdPEeXbZdYNZ%252FUoR0GKELSRQcY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## richardwootton

John, I nearly bid on that one also.


----------



## WayneC

Nice looking #18….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221443000998?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## lateralus819

Got to really use my Lie nielsen rabbet block today shaping a box, also used my #4 1/2. Surprisingly the #4 1/2 was easier on me as i didn't have to force it, the weight did the work. I'm pooped. Took me almost 3 hours to shape the damn thing plus another hour on the lid.


----------



## ShaneA

If I didn't already have one, I would jump on that. Don will prolly buy it. Rumor has it he needs one.


----------



## donwilwol

I do need one!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Wayne! Snagged it.

Re: LN 52. LN just says it's coming soon…...

Greg's shooting setup looks very nice. I have to agree with Derek Cohen, the veritas shooter, being low angle and all…..might be a better design. And better price. Oh the humanity!


----------



## Buckethead

Somebody needs to start an ebay bid colluding thread. Do you think the NSA would mind?


----------



## Slyy

Y'all busy up in hur today!! Rojo, throwing of teasers of your walnut score again!

August, very glad to see that your haul came in! Looking epically awesome for sure, hope it brings much joy!!

Always seems like I'm late to our waxing philosophic discussions but I think I'm in agreement with most: certainly I live the story/challenge/often bargain associated with the vintage stuff, though I'd love to grab a new LN routah plane or shooting plane. The money cards are just currently aligned to the vintage side of things. The hybrid new/vintage woodworker is every bit as real as the hybrid power/hand guy.


----------



## August

Thanks sky,
I've been waiting just most a of us here, we are all happy to get our dream what ever,
But men when your married and have kids and 2 dogs and an old house,
We the men always gets our toys last or sometimes never.
Thanks for kind words.,
And hey will it be wrong to post this photo ?


----------



## WayneC

Very nice August. Ready for the projects to start rolling out.

Red, glad you snagged it. It looked pretty nice.


----------



## DanKrager

Oh August, that is SO WRONG in SO many ways! I flashed green the moment I saw it and am drooling green goo. What a family! I'm glad you finally got a nice reward! Use them in good health…and I'll take medicine for the green.
If that little baby plane on the end doesn't fit your hand, I'll be happy to see if it fits mine…
DanK


----------



## ColonelTravis

Man - August that is one nice collection there.


----------



## August

Thanks Wayne LOL no wood project Wayne I still have to study LOL
On the serious note I'm so excited village approve my power so June 11 is the day my garage turns into a wood shavings.
I like to build that handplane case Red has a nice one and mos has that travel thing and your is nice the chest and I think theoldfart also have the same one like yours. Will get there.

Thanks Dan 
My 6 year old Daugther love that plane I wish it's not sharp so I can let her play with it more did I say I wish it's not sharp LOL

Thanks Dan


----------



## August

Thanks colonel.
It's missing some stuff 
I will never be the same as you guys that make furniture with your eyes close.
But for stupid reason I have this dream that I want to learn hand tools?????
Thanks Colonel.


----------



## thedude50

Red Said ^Yup, Sellers is definitely one cat on that side of the discussion. I freely admit that I can't get vintage planes to work as well as LNs on very difficult woods. But I'm no where near as skilled as a guy like Sellers.

"Same satisfaction" is key and differs person to person. Gets back to….Hey, buy and use whatever you like;-)

the basics are all it takes to get the most of any hand plane 
1 flatten the sole 
2 flatten the back of the iron 
3 make all the mating surfaces lay in good contact with the part they touch
4 Learn what sharp is and then Sharpen the iron 
5 after its sharp hone the iron 
6 properly use the ruler trick thanks David Charlesworth. 
7 adjust the frog properly

if you do all of this your plane will work very well but a lot of this has already been done for you on a new Lie Nelson plane. I do recommend using Flat top bedrocks if your going to go vintage but I would rather use a new plane for a few reasons they are not as fragile, they are nicer made , they sport thicker irons unless you spring for a nice after market Iron My favorite iron is the Rob Cosman signature irons from IBC

Another tip is to watch the great hand-plane revival staring Rob Cosman


----------



## thedude50

Wayne c said LN says they are coming out with the 52. Anyone know the proposed timeline?

I have a couple of contacts there I can ask them for the date they usually return my calls in a day or two


----------



## thedude50

I spent Saturday with Keith Newton Newton Hardwoods He is the Claro King I helped him build a top for a 12 foot long 5 foot wide Conference room table. Got to play with his massive 24 inch Band Saw I will be going back to do a story with him on his tables in the George Nakashima style. Look For my new thread ON Newtons work and how he is making it big in the furniture business.


----------



## lateralus819

Dude, there are a few tricks to tame figured woods. I still get tearout with my LN #4 1/2 with a 50 degree frog if I'm not careful.

Back bevel the iron, effectively raises the cutting edge. Skew the iron, makes for an easier cut. Lightly damp the wood, this helps both with hand planes and planers.

For a while all my planes had a back bevel on them, as i was always using figured maple, it only made sense. It works great!


----------



## lunn

While cleanibg my shop yesterday, i cleaned up to 2 trans planes. Blew 2 years of dust off them. One is a Sargent #3415 the other is a Stanley Rule and level. Both are the same size but i can't see the size of the Stanley, toe banged up. So what number is it? Also got a Simmons same size as a #5 Stanley, where's the number on it? I gotta clean my shop more often or get rid of some planes.


----------



## terryR

Nice collection, August, thanks for sharing!

Shooting boards? Yeah, I need a new one! Better hurry with the build before this new Benelli arrives…










It blows away LV and LN IMO!


----------



## Mosquito

^ I see what you did there, Terry. "blows away"...


----------



## Ripthorn

I've been doing lots of planing lately, but not a lot of internetting. I am working on a carved top guitar and decided to make myself a little double convex finger plane, complete with O1 iron and mild steel lever cap. Quick and easy project that works quite well. I just need to heat treat the iron and it's all done. I'll see if I can get a pic of it before too long.

August - Awesome collection my man.

And just my two cents on the vintage and new debate, I like them all, but many of you are forgetting about building your own! It's not always easy, but a little smoother is a totally doable project most any woodworker.


----------



## August

Thanks TerryR ^^
LOL blows it away…...
I had one of that but I sold it had to much issue with ammo 
Very picky

Ripthorn 
Thanks man

I started with vintage and fixing them up. But I gave up
My anxiety tells me get it over with LOL

i think terryR started it but i guess

some random pics would be great to take the heat from, new LN versus vintage, so here we go

TerryR


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man alive August. Defending the homefront?

Ya, I don't get much grief from co-workers about the price of my hand tools. Most of them have spent waaayyy more on guns or harleys.


----------



## WayneC

Here I thought all the train guys spent their money on building model railways and buying high end video gear.


----------



## August

yeah red i have to take care of wife and my 2 daughters 
and my starrett LOL

wayne my man good morning to you too wayne


----------



## terryR

August, ANOTHER sweet collection!

I'm too afraid to photograph all my weapons together these days…no politics! 

Heck, here on Alabammy it's legal to hunt deer with an AR-15 and 30 round clip. AND it's legal to carry my hunting rifle anywhere I go.  ( in a box )


----------



## August

yeah i know terryR

i actually heard that on NRA news


----------



## bandit571

Lakeside #4, as it came from the box ( hide your eyes Augustus)









Hey, a CAST IRON froggie looking thingy! And after Maybe two hours of clean up









Just over 9" long, 2" iron with "LAKESIDE" stamped in it. Looking like a Stanley made model?









Still have some to do on the iron's edge, was worn quite a bit right in the middle. Tote repaired by the seller, I think









Just over $10, free shipping too. Wards??? Nothing on the lever cap, keyhole opening. No spring plate under the cap, either. Brass bolt in the knob, steel in the tote. Wheel adjuster is brass plated steel. Thrree rings with straight knurling. Int….ter…..resting….


----------



## August

hey bandit,
i have a complete set knurling tooling 
if ever you need some knurling done LOL


----------



## TerryDowning

This is what planes are for and a great way to spend a weekend. Bench build started.

August I admire the LN purchases and your discipline to save and make the purchase. But seriously make some shavings!

Bandit, the plane on the top with the red handles is a Lakeside. The mouth was far too wide to use for smoothing so I cambered the iron and use it as a scrub. And it really hogs off the wood fast. I have not sharpened it in almost a year now but it still keeps hogging off material so I don't bother.








other weapons of choice
Millers Fall No 22 Jointer
Millers Falls No 10 (Same size as a 4 1/2)

Then enjoy one (or 2) of these









As for vinatge vs. new.

If I could afford new, I would buy new. But I can't justify/afford it right now, so I make do with what I have. And enjoy the heck out of it. More than half my planes are inherited and used by father and grand fathers so I do have a lot of sentimental attachment.


----------



## August

Hey terry haha 
But wait is beer:30 already?


> !!


----------



## DaddyZ

I buy Vintage due to price, If I could afford New I would buy…

100 Years from Now Red & August's Grandkids are going to be Voicing Opinions on the new Laser Plane & how it is so much better than those Vintage LN's

 Tools - 1 is never enough


----------



## August

Ok terry 
This is what I just did 








Have the stones out so I can start my usual flatting the back of the plane iron

And here is a picture of what I'm starting out with








That's the back 
And this is the cutting edge 








And then I use the triton 300 grit stone to do the hard work








And then after 5 min with 300 here how she looks









And then after 10 min









And then to norton 4k









And then Japanese 6k









And then another jap 6k










And then I don't know what happen with iPhone
But I went to use the norton 8k and then switch to 15k









Then dry it up









And here is your shavings










And just to check not even .001 








LoL
Thanks









It's actually .0008


----------



## bandit571

Got to thinking the other day ( that can be dangerous)

All that cash for all them stones, to get an iron sharp enough to produce a very thin shaving..

While nice and showy

It is just for the final pass when smoothing stock. Otherwise, you'd be there all day, making a LOT of those shavings, one strip at a time. Arms will get worn out, shoulders hurting. Too many strokes. In what is just the final pass to finish a surface. Can see a jack/Fore plane set up to make those. Just not what a jack/fore plane is supposed to do, anyway( side note: yes, I has acouple larger bench planes that will match that thin shaving, IF I need to)

Nice way to prove an edge is sharp, and that is about it. For those that are being paid to produce things, a thin shaving is a waste of their time. Not needed until the very end, instead of using a scraper. Or, heaven forbid…sandpaper.









Was once a rusty old Block plane, similar to a Stanley #110









I did say something about larger bench planes. This is about 18" long,bevel down, grooved sole Try plane. That is a full width shaving from the board it was making flat. Iron does have a "Shark" stamped into it…


----------



## TerryDowning

The beer was from last weekend. Beer 30 is not for another 4 hrs at least here on the left coast.

Nicely Done Sir!! Impressive shavings and Pretty Irons.

Personally, I'm not a sharpening nut. My Lakeside scrub plane is sharpened on my coarse diamond plate with no additional honing. It's a scrub plane designed for taking divots out of the wood.

The others I go through Coarse, Fine, and Extra fine on my diamond plates then strop and call it done.

I have yet to put a micrometer on any of my shavings I judge a plane's performance on the surface it leaves behind and the ease with which it operates.

I Like the way things were left this morning.









Top is my shop made Oak straight edge bottom is my new work bench. no gaps, no light just silky smooth!


----------



## Buckethead

August… You ever make it to Florida? ;-)

Terry. You are gonna smoke this build. You have a vision.


----------



## August

bandit my post just now,
Is just suppose to be a joke,
And as for nice and showy that wasn't my intention ,
I'm not a woodworker, I'm trying to be,
That's why I join this site.
And as for hanplane I don't know enough to even try to show what I can do with the tool,
I own tools like you and everyone here because me or we love tools,

And terry
Sharpening from what I gathers is a very touchy subject ,
I'm using my so called metal background to hone and edge.
It's just funny how things come out, 
Anyway 
If what I'm doing is wrong.
Then I want to learn the right way, again that's why I join this site.


----------



## August

Sometime I do 
Depends where the bank send me?


----------



## bandit571

Hey, I can make the see-throughs.

No offense intended from me. Just trying to put a prespective on such thin things. Those super thin shavings are great for telling when the iron is sharp enough. Watch for holes or lines, these indicate a burr might be in there.

The ONLY way to learn a new skill…is to go and and do it. Practize as much as you can, one step at a time. As you "master" each one, the next ones become a lot easier to figure out, and do. Like my PM to you, keep on keeping on.

The "right way"? For any given task in working wood, there are at least a dozen "right" ways to do them. Try them all, which ever works the best for YOU is the real "right" way.

This little "Edge Plane"?









Is a Traditional one, in that every "Master" in Imperial China studied at the Imperial School. A design was found to be useful for edge work, and they adopted this design. Stanley, and others, made thier versions out of iron, like a Stanley #78. I have both ( now, anyway) and they work about the same. But the Chinese Masters would then go out and teach others the "Imperial Way" of working with wood, and making their own tools the "Imperial Chinese Traditional" way. Kind of locked things in place for a few hundred years…

So, keep learning everything you find here, and other places as well. Build up as well rounded a "data base" about this sort of thing as you can. Try things out, either old tried and true stuff, or brand new ideas. Way back when, a cabinet maker named Tom started his own style of woodworking, maybe you have heard of him? Thomas Sheraton?


----------



## August

That's a very good way in putting it bandit,
Yes 10-4 on the PM
Anyway if you actually visit my site you will see that I'm a power tool guy,
But I have to be honest this handtool stuff is very addicting,
Just like with guns even you don't use it it's nice to have it.
Understood loud and clear.
Over and out.


----------



## richardwootton

Bandit I sharpen all of my plane irons to about 2500. Even though I could get by with a less sharp iron on about anything but the final smoothing, I've found that a sharp iron just makes the work a little easier. And no, I'm not trying to take super fine thin shavings all the time, that's more about how you have the plane set up than it is about having crazy sharp irons. Just my .02.


----------



## TerryDowning

August we're here to help my friend.

I'm amazed and envious of the finish on the backs of your irons and chisels. You've got the sharpening down and that is a huge battle. As for the sharpening debate, I try to stay out of it. I like to keep a pragmatic outlook on it. Whatever gets your tools to the edge you desire that leaves the finish you desire is the best method for you.

Keep in mind that there are many differing thoughts on the world of woodworking.
Machines or hand tools
Vintage vs. new
These differing thought processes are as different as our origins. I respect anybody's hard work and effort. I don't always like the end result that some are proud of, but I can respect the effort and craftsmanship. It would be a rather dull world if w all thought the same.

For me, it's the end result that matters to other people. The journey to get the end result is my fun and my journey to take.

My advice on becoming a wood worker is to start on some smaller projects that teach you how to use the tools you have and make more tools in the process. I recommend this book to anyone starting out with hand tools. The New Traditional Woodworker by Jim Tolpin

My winding sticks, shop mallet, straight edge, saw bench and now work bench are all steps on my journey that I started more than 40 years ago.

The winding sticks and straight edge are from the book and were some of my first hand plane projects. The upside is. I use these all the time.


----------



## August

Hey Richard 
Yes good pint ,.
I'm actually working with verysupercooltools
To do a review about their sharpening jig 
From using sandpaper to water stone and diamond stone and also the ceramic stone.,

I was just trying to fit in,

Anyway sharpening 
There is no wrong way or right way of doing it,
It's all about getting booth face to a find meeting edge,


----------



## August

Thanks terry,
Maybe I was reading it wrong,
I haven't had my wishkey shots LOL


----------



## Mosquito

only wrong way of sharpening is one that leaves a duller edge than you started with lol


----------



## August

Oh mos I was actually about ask where you at LOL


----------



## bandit571

The DE6c above was sharpened to about 2K wet&dry paper on a tile. Usually, I stop at 1000 grit. Start out at 120 or so. I do have a two grit oil stone, as well. One thing that helps a plane move along on some wood? Have a "Tea Light Candle" handy or something similar. Wipe the sole a bit on both sides around the mouth opening. Slides very nicely..

I have set up several Scrub types of planes. From the H-F #33 dedicated #3 sized scrub to a Corsair #C-5 Jack. The #33 has a 3" radius on the iron, save it for the roughest work. The C-5 has an 8" radius, and is more for large stuff like Barn Siding. I have sharpened both irons ONCE in the last year or so. Some of the other planes have just the corners eased a bit. No tracks that way. That includes a Sargent #414c, with barely a camber to it.

Really rough stuff? I will hog it down until close to smooth, then back off the iron. Then cross at the diagonals, both directions. Then the #6 comes out. The Jointer I have is set a bit deeper than a smooth plane, but, I tend to joint in a hurry









When I get a shaving that goes all the way from end to end, I check for square, and then call it done.


----------



## bandit571

Dang, I'm long winded today! You'd have thought I was running for office this falll…...


----------



## August

Terry advice you just gave look below


----------



## TerryDowning

+ 1 Mos. Pretty sure you know that the same way I do…..

Ther ya go. August.

Start makin' stuff!


----------



## August

June 11 Terry June 11
My garage will done and also my power too


----------



## Mosquito

+ 1 Mos. Pretty sure you know that the same way I do…

Not everything works out the first time lol


----------



## WayneC

That is a great book August.


----------



## August

Thanks Wayne I can't wait to get it damn Amazon it said free shipping if you spend above 35 so I did but I ended up paying one day shipping oh well.


----------



## WayneC

Not have Amazon prime? Free two day shipping. Free movies for the wife and kids….


----------



## TerryDowning

Amazon Prime FTW!!!


----------



## August

Lol Wayne 
Like you said on out previous PM
You said don't have enough time for anymore google plus!!!
LOL 
Men we watch that Amazon video things Zulu vudu netflix


----------



## WayneC

Have Roku's and an Apple TV. Amazon Prime, Netflix, and Hulu+ are main users. Also have a Google Chrome device. Apple YouTube app is great for watching wood working video's.


----------



## August

Ok Wayne I want gonna say this but here it goes ok

I have a playstation on the upstairs of the house where the family watch I have all kinda apps in there 
And yes I have the YouTube up and watch it ther too LOL


----------



## WayneC

You might want to check out a Roku…

http://www.amazon.com/Roku-3-Streaming-Media-Player/dp/B00BGGDVOO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1400627550&sr=8-1&keywords=roku


----------



## lateralus819

I test ALL my planes to make sure they can take thin shavings. It's good for a plane to do both in my opinion.


----------



## richardwootton

+1 to what Lat said.


----------



## bandit571

Got tired of un-even grinded edges, so, a little bit of metal work was done









Modified the rest, new bolt for the rest ( old one was getting stripped) and a 3/4" pine rest was added. Groove was done with the grinder. Rest is set about 25 degrees. Clamp an iron to another piece of pine.









clamped in place for the camera. Slide the 1×1 along the rest. I set the iron in to about the right distance, clamp one side, and square the iron up, and clamp the other side, setting the distance once more. Turn the grinder on, and using a finger to guide the slider along at the wheel, the rets of the hands moving the slider back and forth. I keep some water in that little blue cup, in case things get a bit hot. I kept checking the edges until they were ground nice and sharp. Then off to the honing guide, and the stones/papers.









One iron is a Dunlap, and one a Lakeside. Placed the Dunlap in the Lakeside body, adjusted to make a few shavings on a piece of pine









Hmm, double checked the edge, yep, it has a very slight camber. Save it for the Jack planes. Bext, do the same with the Lakeside iron, using another pine board









Not too bad, for a Tinker Toy plane? I checked the mouth opening









This is with the frog all the way back in the body. About 1/16" edge beyond the chipbreaker. No chatter..


----------



## woodbench

OK..OK..I know its jus pine! Ive never done this before, Im hooked!


----------



## WayneC

Welcome to the slippery slope.


----------



## JayT

And so it begins …...

Welcome to the insanity, woodbench.


----------



## donwilwol

he's gonna need a 12 step program soon!


----------



## richardwootton

Don he's gonna need twelve steps to get his type 13 lineup collected. Then it's on to Sargent!


----------



## WayneC

Before you know it he will be main lining Lie-Nelsons like August.


----------



## August

LOL Wayne
I'm actually want to exchange all my LN for stanley now


----------



## woodbench

Dang it, you guys are on to me!


----------



## richardwootton

LOL main lining Lie-nielson and turning tricks for Holteys!


----------



## terryR

Infills next! In the bedroom.


----------



## richardwootton

Terry that infill is gorgeous! Who's the maker?


----------



## theoldfart

A DonW by any chance?


----------



## terryR

^ DonW…Yoda, Himself.

wenge and ash, and a Hock iron! Heavy, heavy!


----------



## Buckethead

Agreed fellas… I saw that thing and the word exquisite came to mind. Could I borrow it for a couple years?

Mahogany, Terry?


----------



## theoldfart

Someday I'll have a Yoda, someday.


----------



## terryR

Someday I'll have another Yoda, someday. 

Bucket, just colorful cherry…


----------



## bandit571

12 step program? Maybe









there is an "Advanced Class" that has 24 steps…..


----------



## donwilwol

Let me know what you guys think about the new web site!

Suggestions and criticisms welcome.

http://www.timetestedtools.com


----------



## ShaneA

I am no expert, and have no real constructive feedback… but it looks good to me Don. I liked the before/after pictures.


----------



## Buckethead

I just spent an hour there drooling. I give three thumbs up!


----------



## terryR

Like the slide show on the home page, Don. 
Almost all Type1's.


----------



## donwilwol

still under construction. Just like my mallet.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Very nice Don. I'd go with a different background color for the menu though. The purple kinda clashes with the nice maroon. Maybe grey?

You knew you were gonna get something nit-picky from me


----------



## donwilwol

That ok Red. I appreciate the feed back. I planned to change that purple, just didn't know what to change it to. Grey it is!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Already changed. I really like it now!

Your making me want a website. Don't know if I have enough material though


----------



## lateralus819

Don, this looks miles better. Very pleasant on the eyes! Nice work.

Really love the opening statement, Especially the end .

Amazing how many restores you've done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

White on very light gray hard to to read, don…


----------



## WayneC

Site is looking good Don. I will have to take my 424 apart and type it.


----------



## bandit571

Currently my Jack jack plane is a Sargent #414c, made before them hardwood handles were added. Picked up a stash of hardwood today, one is very interesting









three red oak 2×4s from a single 9 foot long 2×4, and that thing on top. Green Spalted?? Ok, thinking I might have the makings for a woodie plane….


----------



## ToddJB

Don, I like this site much better. A couple of things, instead of a drop down I'd like to see tabs across the top. On my iPad the pictures are too big and are not fully seen on my screen, but it's perfect on my phone (android), haven't looked from a computer yet. (Not sure what can be done about that stuff though).


----------



## donwilwol

Yea Todd, I learned HTML because I was supposed to teach a class, but I'm not much of a web site programmer. I can hide things from mobile devices, but have no idea how to optimize for different devices.

thanks for the support guys. It's appreciated .


----------



## lunn

Great site. Is that a 62 or 64 in the slide show?


----------



## 33706

*@DonW*: Congrats on the new site! Seeing all the fine details documented will really help with identifying planes by brand and type. Only problem is, you're going to get me hooked on Sargents, a brand I have so far resisted except for a few found around the city by chance.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Slyy

Don, the new site is great!! Always had a little trouble on the iPhone with the previous iteration. Like it!


----------



## terryR

Don, if it helps…I USED to be a webmaster. Several sites, including my own.

It's tough to create a site that looks the same on everyone's browser. Especially these days with so many mobile devices! And it's impossible to please everyone with the color of text and background. LOL! Just focus on who you believe your target audience is, and build the site for that group. ( I mean, do you expect more browsers from a PC or laptop, or an IPhone? )

Just my 2 cents…

And maybe an infill or 2 for sale…hint…hint…nudge…nudge…size 4-6 with bloodwood infill…

EDIT…just remembered, Don. If you haven't already, you can install the most popular browsers on your machine to preview your website from different perspectives…hope this helps.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Terry. I've got chrome and firefox already. I need those sometimes for the real job. I grabbed my wifes iphone this morning to see how it looks.

So you want me to build a web site AND some infills. I'm going to need a few more elves!

Lunn, its a LN #62. I am still dreaming about finding a #64. I've been blessed with some nice finds, but not quit as blessed as you!


----------



## bandit571

Somewhere in this stack of boards, there MIGHT be a Traditional Chinese Jack plane to be built









Have a 2" wide iron to use. The cross bar might be a different wood. Bottom three are Red Oak 8/4 by 4" wide. Green Spalted one is 2-3/4" by 2-3/4" by 22" long. A tad too big? The Red Oak ones were all in a 9' long "2×4" I merely cut down to something I could move around in my shop better









Yep, all of this FREE lumber came from one board.


----------



## Tim457

Don it's looking good. Yesterday when I checked the bottom footer links were way off over to the left out of the white box but they look good today. I have Safari and everything looks right now.

Now that you guys have filled me in on the benefits of infills I really want to try one.


----------



## theoldfart

Any body looking for a joiner fence?


----------



## WhoMe

Of, you looking or selling?
I have been looking off and on for a joiner fence but they always seem to go for more than I want to spend at the time. But from what I surmise, they are not as functional as they could be. I guess it depends on the user though. In my case, I'm sure an authentic one would work much better than my home made one any day of the week.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This video about the making of Auriou rasps is nearly as cool as the LN 51 video. When you get to the hand stitched part, you can see why they're not cheap.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, Red, I love that video!

Had to watch a vid posted by some 10 year old girl ( twice! ) to learn how to download youTube to my hard drive and stop wasting bandwisth when I wanna watch the hand stitching done again and again. True skill!

Those lil rifflers and small rasps are worth every penny, IMO.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Did Terry just call me a 10 yr old girl? lol.

Ya we both love those toolmaking videos. That was the first I'd seen of that one. Hope to get some of their rasps one day.


----------



## JayT

Red, that video is very cool. There is no way I could do that hand stitching. Forget the concentration required, the noise would drive me nuts!


----------



## donwilwol

How did we survive without the internet?


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on a few videos before the first cuts are made









18" long blank of Oak. Very straight grained, too.









This type of plane has no knob or tote, but it does have a crossbar…

I don't know, maybe use this one instaed?









Nah, too big.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah the hand stitching looks awesome. I think it would be fun to try just once, but apparently the quality of the rasp is in how evenly you raise each stitch. Still it would be cool to make a rasp stitching punch and soften a piece of tool steel and try it. Earplugs and ear muffs might be enough. At the prices Auriou and Logier sell for they definitely seem worth it.


----------



## ToddJB

Can some exeperenced eyes tell me if this 45 is complete. I'm waiting on an email back, but its an hour drive

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/tls/4485296940.html.


----------



## johnstoneb

Can't see the other side. The side you can see looks like it is complete if the slitter is in the cutter box. (the slitter is usually behind the rear depth stop.) If the other box has all its cutters you may have all the cutters. Can't tell which length rods are there for the fence. Don't know if the fence is complete. the price is good for what can be seen especially if all the cutters are there.


----------



## ToddJB

Bruce, how many cutters should be there?


----------



## WayneC

Slitter or not that is a deal. I would also look for a screw driver and cam.


----------



## johnstoneb

I am not sure. It depends on the year of manufacture. Mine had 22 or 23. The picture shows one of the boxes has a copy of what should be in the two boxes of cutters. 
If you watch these on ebay they go in the $100 and up depending on condition and completeness.

Check this forum out it should answer a lot of your questions better than I can.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43282
For $50 I would jump on it.


----------



## WayneC

I would look here for cutter info. This looks to be a later model 45.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan6.htm


----------



## JayT

Complete enough to jump on it.

The early 45's had 17 cutters and more were gradually added until later ones, like that one, had 21 or 23, I don't remember which off the top of my head.

The other parts I don't see in the pic are the long rods (pretty sure it has the short ones installed) and cam rest. That's not a big deal, as those parts are much easier to find than cutters.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

$50 is a helluva deal, complete or nearly so…


----------



## ToddJB

Welp. Good enough for me. We'll see if he emails back. Thanks, Gents


----------



## ColonelTravis

Good luck. I don't see many of those in my neck of the woods but the few I have are double that price, even with missing parts.


----------



## upchuck

ToodJB-
I paid $50 for a type 7-8 #45 last weekend with wooden box w/o lid. I believe mine was complete except for the cam. I'm not sure if the cam was standard with the type 7-8. The two sites mentioned by WayneC and johnstoneb (posts #40904 & 40905) were helpful figuring out just what I had. Look for threaded holes all over the tool that are missing the part that went in the holes. Also try to find the box that the #45 was stored in and look for any missing parts rolling about. There are many parts to a #45 that could get lost or misplaced or stored separate. Get it all if you can.
I bought 1/2 of a #45 a few years ago. I think I paid $17.50 for the main body and the fence. I was too much of an expense and burden to try to track the rest of it down. 
Good Luck and let us know how it turns out. If it is just a few parts missing let me know what you're short and I may have it to cannibalize off of my stray half.
chuck


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My first vintage knuckle block. Thanks for the heads-up Wayne.








-


----------



## WayneC

You are welcome. It looked to be in nice shape.

Another one for you to look for given your hand size is the #65. I prefer mine to my 60 1/2. I'm posting photos of both so you can see the relative size. I added a Hock blade and it performs very very well.


----------



## GMatheson

Lee valley in Toronto had a wood plane sale today. I stopped in for a quick visit. Most planes were $10 and the braces and saws were around $5.




























This is my little haul. A couple moulding planes, a pair of tongue and grove planes, a few skewed rabbet planes (one has a brass sole), a single plane that does both tongue and groove, a type11 5C and a lion brace along with a saw and a few big woodies (the small one has a metal sole)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That looks like a good time Greg.

Agreed Wayne. I wouldn't mind a 65 as well. The only knock to this blockie is a little pitting on the iron. It might got hock one day too.


----------



## richardwootton

Red, that little dude is really nice. I've still got to pick up a couple block planes. What would y'all suggest from a vintage standpoint to be a good all around block?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, I really prefer the comfort of knuckle blocks. And low angle adjustable mouth blocks have a lot of advantages. So my vote would be the 60 1/2. But I'd like to try the larger 65 as Wayne suggests.


----------



## WayneC

Nice haul.

+1 for the 60 1/2. I would focus on adjustable mouth planes 9 1/2, 18, 19 (larger version of 18) and the 65.

I prefer the low angle planes. Also you can look for similar versions from Ohio, Sargent, Millers Falls, and Union. Some of the early craftsman adjustable blocks where made by the main manufactures and are nice.

Red, I really recommend the Hock block plane blades. They are quite nice. Similar to the blades in the LN blocks.


----------



## August

Nice block plane Red
Mine don't look that nice I'm trying to find some at eBay but don't know which is good
I won this a few months ago but don't know if it's nice









Nice set there Wayne

Hopefully I win this bedrock #3 at eBay so Ivan complete my set LOL


----------



## WayneC

Looks like a nice little 9 1/2 there August. You get any blocks in your LN haul?


----------



## August

No Wayne I don't you want to know why is because I don't know how to set up the block plane ( no joking around)
Like I said I bought this block plane from eBay and it's sharp that I can't say but I can't make it work.
I'll do a video Wayne and maybe you can tell me where I'm making my mistake.
Give me a few


----------



## jordanp

My #4 is coming along nicely.. haven't added color yet..


----------



## terryR

^Lookin good, Jordan.

+1 to the knuckle blocks with adjustable mouths…love my no.18 and 65. A hock iron? Hmmm…Birthday is a while off.


----------



## richardwootton

Jordan, that's awesome. I've been thinking about getting a plane tattoo…


----------



## terryR

^i've been thinking of one as well.
But, my arms and legs are so skinny, it would have to be a block plane!

I'm pretty sure a pair of crossed Disstons on my back with a few hand tools scattered would freak people out! A nice bench shot with holdfasts and calipers, and a SW plane?


----------



## terryR

BTW, who is responsible for all the girly ads on here lately?

Is someone wasting money, or do they know something about LJ's that I haven't discovered yet?


----------



## August

Wayne & Red 
Got my #3


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Very nice. I love me some bedrocks. I wish everyone else didn't….they keep driving up the prices

I hunted a 603 for awhile. But then I got a LN no 3 for Christmas this past year. It's a bit small for my hands, but it's a nice plane for smoothing small boxes etc.


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Red,my hands are small. I'm sure it would fit me to a TEE!


----------



## August

Nice Red 
I'm jealous I don't have a #3 I figured I will complete my set.
As soon I said that I did not even knew 5/14
And now 6 1/2 oh men when will this addiction ends LOL

Hey oldfart
You beat me too it LOL


----------



## lunn

Just back from the flea mkt picked up a Record Marples # 04. Instead of a lever cap it's got a thumb screw. From what i've seen so far it's about 1985, Like new. I also found a WORTHINGTON about the size of a #4 Never heard of it, so i passed it up. Me's thinking me's screwed up by not buying it $15.00 !!!


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on a finish to dry









Then a final fettle, so this is just a PIP









18" long, with a 2" wide iron. Will be camdering the iron later.

Now I need to go resharpen a few chisels…


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a yacht lookin plane ya made there bandito. Good stuff brotha. Mind if i sun my pastey a$$ on the front deck if that rig?


----------



## JayT

Today's episode brought to you by Stanley and the number 71.










Nothing like a router plane and a sharp paring chisel to produce a tight joint.










That is all. Carry on.


----------



## richardwootton

That's one of my favorite joints visually Jay. What are you building?


----------



## JayT

Attempting a travelling work/saw bench. So far, so good. Will get more done tomorrow and then will be at a standstill and have to wait for some parts to show up in order to finish.


----------



## August

jayt nice job men,
looking at your hold fast make me think if i should do that to my bench before its to late???


----------



## JayT

I'd highly recommend it, August. The variety of ways to hold work using a couple holdfasts is nearly infinite. I don't know how I ever got along without them and any bench of any kind going forward will be designed to use them.


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, fine looking angle dovetail man. Router planes are key to a lot of joints.


----------



## August

Thanks jay I know your 100% right
The question is how in the hell do it do it, what I mean is I'm still trying to figure out what kind of end vise I will use .
Oh men here we go.


----------



## john2005

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEDROCKS-Lots-Of-Them-Hand-Planes-Woodworking-/121345242267?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c40bd749b

I like the flat tops better, but still.


----------



## john2005

And Bandit, is that a super-soaker? How does that work in the dungeon?


----------



## bandit571

It is only 18" long, with a 2" wide iron. More of a Fore plane, than a smoother. MIGHT make a smoother next, not sure just yet. Will need a better saw for these type of planes, and a better saw OPERATOR, too

The one saw operator now, can't saw a straight line to save his…...


----------



## bandit571

Mouth is a bit too large







and will need a better wedge (longer one) but once this thing is set, isn'too hateful









Might go and make a better, longer wedge for it. Walnut one was way too short. Save it for another shorter plane…

Did use the Big #31 again









and a few others. Have eight such boards to clean up, might be awhile..


----------



## bandit571

Maybe I could inlay a piece to close up the mouth a bit? Still have plenty of the Red Oak handy…

Square chunk, diamond chunk, or some other shape? This would be like one of those antique mall finds, with the large ugly BIG mouth.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Progress is a little bit messy. Glued up finally! Maybe I'll get to shape it and tune it up in another couple weeks…


















First cross pin sucked, so I made another.


----------



## chrisstef

Maybe laminate a thin strip on the bottom bandito?


----------



## bandit571

Would prefer a patch of 1/4" thick oak. That way, IF I should have to plane the sole in the future, I will still have some meat at the opening.

Titebond II should be OK for the glue-in?


----------



## bandit571

Handle on that plane came from an old rasp. It was almost as long as the rasp was. Rounded on the front and back, flat on the top and bottom. Flats were planed to fit the opening. No lathe, so a trip along the belt sander get the rounds closer. These handles are supposed to be a bit tapered, as they are stowed away seperate from the planes. Need use a plane, grab a handle (any handle) and tap it into place. Very easy. Planes can fit in a til a lot better, too.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Titebond II is an excellent choice.


----------



## bandit571

Got out some supplies









and split off a chunk for the repair of this ugly looking thing









A-yep. Worked on the patch a while with a block plane and 50 grit beltsander. Then some finer grade tools did some fitting in









Only had to get things flat in the body, I can plane the excess off the patch to match the sole









Spread a bunch of glue around on the patch, and clamp it in place









and set it aside for a while. Big block will act as a caul. Now about the wedge rebuild. Had some ugly looking scrap









Used to be a slab from a Barn rafter. Pretty, ain't it? Found a usable area near one end, no cracks or knots. Sabresaw to cut it out A bit of sandind and a plane or two. Test fit wasn't too bad, even without the iron. It does look a bit better than this thing









of Walnut sitting in front of the new & improved wedge. Now just waiting on the glue to cure out, then a few swipes with a plane to smooth the sole flat, again. Maybe later on, another test drive?


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I like the shape of that wedge, bandit.


----------



## bandit571

All patched up, and the sole flat









and making a few ribbons









Due to the idiot doing the sawing. iron sits at 50 degrres instead of the "normal" 45 degrees. A wee bit harder to push along.

Tried out the block plane to compare with the jack plane









It is some brownish colour Stanley 9-1/2…


----------



## richardwootton

John, 1200 bucks for 9 bedrocks sounds like not too bad of a deal. Especially with that 602 in the mix.


----------



## JayT

I saw that bedrock listing when it first came out. $1200 seemed a bit high to me, but his relist started at $800. That should get some action with having a 602 and all except the 606 being the same type.

Today's programming brought to you by Stanley and the number 140.


----------



## john2005

I figured some of you were watching that. Pretty sweet set for sure.

I still think sumthns up with all that pool equipment in the background of bandits pics. Seems kinda suspicious for a dungeon dweller. -


----------



## bandit571

just in case it floods down there, right?


----------



## WayneC

August, congrats on the 603. Any progress on your block plane?


----------



## WhoMe

Guys, (OF, 7footer) thanks for the heads up on the joiner fence. Unfortunately, i didn't win. I was in a hurry , put a bid in but missed putting in my max. DOH!!! Guess It wasn't meant to be. Maybe next time. 
Thanks again though.


----------



## theoldfart

Aw nuts! I'll keep my eyes open for another.


----------



## WayneC

Some day I will get a jointer fence, probably a Stanley. Waiting for the right one to come along at a good price.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, the MF joiner fence is a bit better.


----------



## WayneC

I will have to look at it. I had been looking at the 386?


----------



## theoldfart

the MF will fit more plane sizes. Patrick Leach prefers the MF as well. the Stanley has four screws to mount it and the MF has two cams. I have an EC Stearns which is identical to the MF.









Also the MF has a tote knob that is movable from front to back like the Stanley.

Edit here is one from the bay


----------



## WayneC

Thanks. I had seen both. I was thinking the Stanley would hold value better but the EC Sterns or the Millers Falls may be a better user value.


----------



## theoldfart

The Stanley's are always going to be in higher demand. I will always look for a tool to use and last. My collector instinct has been held in check, as far as tools go, my gardens are another story.


----------



## WayneC

I've have similar lines of thought lately Kevin. I'm also thinking about buying the stuff that will hold higher value. E.g. excellent condition, desirable models, etc. I think they will grow in value more over time even though they are being used.


----------



## JayT

Hmmm, something about this ebay listing is a bit off.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-22-Craftsman-Wood-Block-Plane-Very-Rare-/181423371000?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a3dacf2f8

"basic wear from use and some rust spots"

So the banana shaped iron and the top broken off the frog, including the lateral adjuster and obviously from the same impact, is just "basic wear"? Got it. I have several parts planes that show "basic wear" that I should be selling then.


----------



## ToddJB

"The blade is still in good shape"

Should read:
"The blade is still in A good shape, if concave is you thing."


----------



## 7Footer

Wow, check this out, $550 or a Bedrock 605 1/2. Looks nice but not for that price, is the 605 1/2 a unicorn or something? They aren't that much on ebay!

edit: lol JayT that listing is awesome.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- ^That's nuts. a 605 1/2 probably averages around $150 on ebay. Sometimes much less.


----------



## WayneC

I'm sure he will not find any takers….


----------



## JayT

Come on, 7, don't you recognize the ultra rare type 3 or 4 bedrock with a type 6 lever cap? That combination can't be very common, so it's obviously valuable.


----------



## Buckethead

Any guesses of the make/model of these girls? I'm thinking about getting them, but the guy couldn't tell me what was on written I them. He said the smaller two were Stanley, and the bigger had no text or numbers.

Whatcha got?


----------



## ToddJB

Lateral adjuster looks Stanley (or Stanley made) to me. The ram set might be faded Hilti


----------



## Buckethead

Good call Todd. I see it now. I even read a whole lot about the lateral adjuster as an easy identifier, but I forget what I read after about two paragraphs.

The bad thing is its way across town and I can't make it till Friday. Hope it sticks around. Iron is rare in these here parts.

That little block plane has me salivating for some reason, and is that mid size plane a number four ? Aren't those pricey on the feebay. The ramset I'm don't really want, but he's selling the lot, and for a reasonable price, pending a closer look.


----------



## ToddJB

Little one looks like a 220 and the mid size looks like a 4. Both very common, but common because they are really useful.


----------



## richardwootton

Bucket, #4s are pretty easy to come by and fairly inexpensive. But they're definitely worth having. The picture sure does suck, but I'd say go for it. Is this your intro to plane restos?


----------



## Buckethead

I don't really want to do restorations per se, but I do want to load up on some quality planes at a good price, and I'm willing to do the work.

I'm sure many a plane restorer has uttered those very words, but I think I'm safe. It's quite rare to see hand tools of quality on CL in my neck of the woods. Heck… Power tools for that matter.


----------



## Mosquito

hear ya there Bucket.

I need to get crackin' on the restore backlog… been slacking a lot lately, and need to get to a good 8-10 before I add anything else I think


----------



## bandit571

Restore list at the Dungeon Shop? Zero victims awaiting work??? NADA in the shop? Hmmm, may have to see about that….

Latest two #4s may be going up for sale on the Feebay. Awaiting for June 1st, to spread out their fees a bit. Sold too many in May…..

Good starting price on a Lakeside? The Shipleigh's #4? Thinking about the $10 they each cost me….then see how it goes along…


----------



## GMatheson

Started the cleaning process on my woodies today. Using a mix of the Mendota Plane Polish and just straight Murphy's Oil Soap I had this plane cleaned up.










It's got great figure under all that grime. 









Now I just need to do the rest of them. Might take me a little while.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Greg… very nice


----------



## chrisstef

Does Murphys straight leave any residue behind? Ive been cutting it pretty heavily and I wondering if that's why it takes so much elbow grease to get things clean?

Looks like you got plenty of work left there Greg. Nice hoarde.


----------



## GMatheson

I don't think it leaves much behind. I used it straight to get the majority of the dirt off then followed up the the mendota mix. It actually cleaned up really quick. Did the scrubbing with some steel wool. I think start to finish on that plane was about 15 minutes


----------



## donwilwol

looking for feedback, http://www.timetestedtools.com/typing-stanley-bench-planes.html

type 3,11,12,14,15 has some pictures. More to come and suggestions appreciated.


----------



## terryR

Great job, Greg! Gorgeous vintage beech.

Don, you asked for feedback, but I don't wanna trash all your hard efforts thus far…

BUT, the white text is impossible to read without my glasses on. I vote for black. You writing all this by hand, or using software? I read html, too, but used software to play webmaster 10 years ago…would dig into the code to clean up stuff I wanted to change.

EDIT: Just viewed your page on the PC with Mozilla…maroon background shows the white text better! Was using the iPad Safari earlier…

And you gotta lose that image from my bench top on the slide show…poor resolution compared to the rest of your pretties. But, I took this one a couple of days ago, and can share a full-sized version if you want?










For some weird reason, I'm suddenly intrigued by building an infill. Any chance you have extra parts lying around that were an over-purchase? Or anyone for that matter? If not, can you from memory please share the item number or name of the brass screws you used to pin the lever cap in place? LOL. I've been on McMaster-Carr for 30 minutes looking for brass screws with 1/4"-20 threads.


----------



## ToddJB

Don, I love the type 11 pics with the text and lines. Makes it really easy to understand what you're referencing for us visual learners.

I also like the static navigation side bar as appose to the drop down.

One suggestion would be to have your logo at the top be linked to the home page. Out of habit I clicked on it multiple times expecting to return to the home page. Not a huge deal, though.


----------



## planepassion

Don I also prefer the visual learning aid. Since that's what we'll see in the wild, I think pics are superior to just listing details. That said, I would suggest adding a tiny bit more detail. For example, when I first started, I didn't know what a "small adjuster" wheel (T11) was. So I suggest adding the 1" diameter detail.

It also helps to know the exact patent dates behind the frog. For example, a surprising number of ebay listings are so dusty that I can't tell if there are two or three patent dates. But when I can make out the APR-19-10 date, I know that it's one marker of a T11. So that's helped me in the past.

Excellent pics Don.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks guys. I plan on adding more detail as time permits.

Terry, I'm doing it manually. I used to use front page, but not sure what I'll use going forward.


----------



## bandit571

Plane Porn alert









Stanley T19, #5-1/2 vs Barn siding. Or









vs a 2" x 4" Red Oak rough sawn. Think I know which will win.

And, just to throw a









"Hog Leg" into things, found a collection of "Cordless Screwdrivers" in an old tool box









That's it for now, continue with your regular programming…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

This was taken last October, thereabouts, but is still a fun pic.


----------



## planepassion

Oh yeah…work it baby…just look at those lines…Smitty you know how to put on a show of rarer Stanleys don't you.


----------



## lunn

Don: Was looking at the type 11 the text says the size is cast on the toe behind the knob. The pict shows it in front of it, on the toe. Am i looking at it wrong? It's great for me to see photos, sometimes just text is hard for me to figure out. Keep up the great site.


----------



## donwilwol

Lynn, the picture is correct. I thought I went through and fixed all of them. I think the godaddy interface isn't always saving my changes. I'll get it fixed again. Thanks for the input.

Smitty, I wish I had your photo talent. Your photos come alive.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty has me really considering putting reclaimed floors in my house…..but that's another story.


----------



## donwilwol

I have reclaimed flooring in my house. I'm not sure what that's saying though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It means you rock, Yoda. But we knew that already.

I do like my shop floor. A lot. Well worth the wait.


----------



## theoldfart

Someday used wide plank…..hopefully.


----------



## richardwootton

I'll be framing out the new shop before too long and reclaimed flooring comes available on CL a lot in my area. Y'all are making me think that might be a good option. Especially if my shop could ever look as cool as Smitty's.


----------



## ksSlim

WWW.Auctionzip.com ID#14786
Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## WayneC

Could be a deal here for somebody

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141304823119?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, one of my lumber guys has a bunch of reclaimed flooring in his shop. Not sure what kind of wood it is. I'm gonna hit him up soon. If it's the right price, I'll be putting it in my house later this year…..I hope.


----------



## JayT

A few planes got a workout today.

Re-flattened the benchtop, cross-grain with the 605 and finished with the 606










Then got back to work on a project and unlimbered ol' Heft n' Hubris to do some matched jointing for a panel glue up.










Also got in some use with the 71, a low angle block and my Sargent 418 fore plane.


----------



## lunn

Looking for info on a Union plane. On the toe , X No.4 with a pantent date 12. 8 . 03 . On the iron is Sargent no. 409 New Haven ct. USA Is this the right iron ? It has a corragted bottom. Also picked up a Bailey # 3 C type 11.


----------



## lateralus819

ive wanted a union x #4 for a while, cool plane. No, it should have a union iron. should work fine though.


----------



## lunn

Pict. of yesterdays hunt Union X4 and Bailey 3C


----------



## lateralus819

Been a while since I've added anything to my #4 1/2 collection. Been trying to save all profits from tools for a bandsaw.

Occasionally I'll buy a #4 1/2, but end up selling it. As is the case with a nice T-16 i just restored.

Just bought this "rare" Sargent #410 with the brass emblem in the lever cap, should fit in nicely. I know Don has one or two, other than his explanation, do not know much about em.


----------



## donwilwol

Sweeett!! If you decide to sell that one, just bring it down!


----------



## richardwootton

That is too cool Lat! I love that brass emblem.


----------



## lateralus819

Thanks guys. Probably won't be getting rid of it!

I was actually looking, i need to get my #4 1/2s into my house, the one's I'm "collecting" makes no sense to leave em out there to corrode. Since i bought my LN i never really use any of em.


----------



## Buckethead

She's lovely. Treat her kindly.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, that's definitely the best looking planes sargent made.


----------



## 33706

Nice plane you got there, lateralus!


----------



## lateralus819

I sharpened my other Sargent VBM #4 1/2. Don't like it much, could be that particular one, but there is a ton of backlash, and it just doesn't feel right.

My wife thinks I'm funny, but some planes, give off a certain vibe. Some have it, some don't.

I just restored a T-16 #4 1/2. I have another, i bought off Don. The one from Don is a friggin dream, i don't know what it is. The newly aquired will be sold. Was going to keep it, but it doesn't have that feel.

Am i crazy??


----------



## Wolfdaddy

It's kind of the same thing with guitars. Some have it, some don't. It's the mojo factor.


----------



## JayT

Am i crazy??

You have how many 4-1/2 size planes and still have to ask that question?

Of course you are crazy. All of us that haunt this thread are crazy to varying degrees. 

As far as the planes go, however, your observation is valid-some planes just work better than others, and they become our favorites. Whether because they are tuned/fettled better or a certain combination of parts just fits and works together. It's no different for any mechanical device. How can one car off the assembly line go 200,000 miles, while the one that came off right after ends up in the shop for warranty service within the first couple months of ownership?


----------



## Buckethead

Harold gets it.


----------



## terryR

+1 to certain planes having good mojo and vibes. I have a handful of stanley no.5's, but which do I reach for first? An old low knob I got from DonW. (sorry cannot remember the type unless I write it down)

Same thing with a 5 1/2…a WW2 model from Don…

Same thing with a jointer…an unrestored no.7 from you know who…

I swear His elves work some kinda magic into the iron and steel!


----------



## jordanp

Just finished this little guy. Heavy cut but it seems to be tuned in.. took a full width, full length cut right away, that has to be a good sign that I'm doing something right (maybe).. it has a monster of a blade in it 1/4" thick 2" wide @ 1/2 a pound in weight from rhett.


----------



## Slyy

Saw this if anyone in the area is interested. Wish I had the time/money to do anything about it 
Hand planes


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's a lot of goods to go through, Jake! Wish I were close, someone's set of tools just got sold, didn't it?


----------



## theoldfart

"Ready for Decor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" harumph


----------



## Buckethead

And pretty pricey. Some are surely worth the asking price, but she lumps them into categories by size, with no consideration of condition, completeness, rarity, or quality.

IDK what those wooden plow planes are going for. A hunge for one of those might be a deal. I like them, but I'm not sure I would use it. Perhaps as decoration?


----------



## theoldfart

^phbtttttt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Now, along with a Brace i picked up at a yard sale, I picked up this little thing









Easy to sharpen, too. Uses a roll, stored in the handle. Fifty cents I think I paid for this Bluegrass Sanding block. Would this be a Blue racer? As for that old brace









A Samson 8012 by PEXTO. Might have it about cleaned up….. ( paid a whopping $1.50 for it)


----------



## CampD

I've been in the rehab mode the last week and today's victim was a type 3 ? #7










Didn't have much japanning left and a lot of surface rust.










The sole looked as though the last time it was used they didn't check for nails, so had to take the beltsander to it.



















The chip breaker was pretty beat up and I had to beat it some more to square it up so I'll be on the look-out for a decent clean one.


----------



## JayT

Looks good, Doug. Should be a great user.

BTW, looks to be a type 6, 7 or 8 with that frog design. Type 3 was pre-lateral and had a really funky frog.


----------



## CampD

Thanks Jay, I'm not the most up to date of type IDing. It's a B casting and only date is on the Iron
"Stanley Pat, AP'L 19 92.


----------



## Bertha

Olivewood peppermill










Scored almost 1000bf of cherry (not kidding; this is a fraction of it; 7/8")










HOPE EVERYONE IS WELL!


----------



## Mosquito

Holy crap!


----------



## Bertha

Mos, Already dimensioned and less than $1 a board foot. That's what I said.


----------



## JayT

Holy crap, an Al sighting!

Of course he only comes around to gloat.

*Doug*, B casting would make it a type 8.


----------



## theoldfart

Al, sweet score. Got mine for free ,, hehe. Yours does look better though. Nice to here from you.


----------



## Bertha

JayT, what other reason is there to be here? ;-)
Good to see you guys. Been working too much.


----------



## Mosquito

Holy crap, an Al sighting!

That's what I was "Holy Crap"-ing, as I posted that before I even read what you posted lol

That is an awesome deal on cherry, and I'd love to find something like that. Wife wants a kitchen island using cherry, but that's a sizable chunk of change involved there


----------



## donwilwol

Al?


----------



## racerglen

Don, I agree…AL !! Whoooeeeee..


----------



## 33706

Our resident handplane visionary! Congrats on a successful, and relevant thread, Sir!


----------



## CFrye

Whoa, Jake! That's tempting to go look at those planes tomorrow after work. Just a rock's throw from the job. Won't be buying any (payday's not 'til Friday). Have You found a #8 yet?
What a haul, Al!


----------



## Slyy

Yeah candy, would love that the moulding planes were cheaper and closer! I'm always suprised at the ridiculous prices for some planes, not unlikely to find some moulding planes $100+ around here…..
#8 is still waiting out there for me!

Hope ya get a chance to check out those planes!!


----------



## thedude50

The new Kunz planes arrived this week I still need to sharpen them but here is what I found so far they are true bottoms are perfectly flat. Non of the Yugo looks that poo-piekat was talking about. remember this is their new line so I was pretty pleased next was the Japan it is textured and a deep forest green looks very cool. I thought the totes were a bit blocky but tolerable kind of like the new Sweetheart totes the knobs were lice and are old school short knobs. The one thing i don't like on the bench planes is though they are bedrocks you have to remove the iron to move the frog. I was on the fence about the Allen screws to adjust the frog but they supplied a nice wrench so I put it in my tool box after I adjusted the frog. So first impression they are very nice for the price point they hit I will try to put a good edge on the irons and see how sharp I can get them Have not checked out the irons yet so I have no opinion on them they sent a no 4 and a no62 the throat of the 62 adjusts at least as nice as the Stanley Sweetheart that is out now but not as nice as my lie Nelson. And a small detail that bugs me is the box they came in is not very stout. I am used to the LN boxes and this was not corrugated. The printing on the box makes the product look like it is made in Pakistan very third world. I am going to spend an hour or two getting the backs right and then hone a nice edge on the irons I will try to take some photos of the plane in action. After all the bad press for their old models this new Plus line shows a great move forward well worth a look for the price.

Lance


----------



## WhoMe

Lance, thanks for the update. You mentioned the irons looked good but didn't mention the steel. With the Stanley SW's, it is A2. I know the Stanley " contractor" line and the Groz clones looks like basic hss " or worse steel. 
Any idea about the steel on those planes?
So far they sound interesting.


----------



## WhoMe

After watching some of the videos from Council Bluffs Iowa and the Blair Neb. area of the nation, I hope everyone made it through it with no damage to their property.
Some of those hail videos were scary and amazing at the same time.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Did that make national news? Only marble sized hail at my house this time. 3 yrs back we got the baseballs. Trashed the roof and the cars.

I just had an apple tree blown over this time… but the carnage from the rails today was crazy.


----------



## CL810

Did someone say apple wood??


----------



## BigRedKnothead

lol….I knew you guys would go there next. It's maybe 4" at the base. I'm trying to save the tree…but we'll see.

However, there are several orchards in the area, I need to hit them up.


----------



## CL810

I'll wear camo and I'm pretty sure I can borrow a friend's night goggles.


----------



## jordanp

Error


----------



## richardwootton

Seriously! Hit those orchards up! We could all be in saw handle heaven for years to come…


----------



## jordanp

My friend is selling some old tools, PM me if your interested. No set prices, make reasonable offer. Just trying to help him out.










The transitional is a Stanley 32 with a left handed fence. It is in very good condition.

Most of these have been recently used, I noticed a few of them still had a razor sharp iron


----------



## richardwootton

Seriously, hit those orchards up! We could all be in saw handle heaven for years to come. It could also give you a great excuse to get a band saw mill. Just explain to your wife and kids that the reason Christmas isn't coming this year is because a bunch of needy LJers had to have apple wood. Or that Santa fell out of the sleigh, your call.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'll do'er man. The small mills around here seem to saw up anything they can get their hands on. Surprised I haven't come across some apple already.


----------



## lateralus819

Pssssst, Don, check this out! Sargent #410 action, or #4 1/2 size. Shes a beauty, other than the cracked tote.




























Also scored some awesome shots of this hummingbird today while shooting my planes.


----------



## richardwootton

You don't want that plane with a repaired tote. Send it to me and I'll dispose of it properly, I'll even cover shipping because I'm such a nice guy!


----------



## Tim457

My first three lines on getting some apple wood have fallen apart. One guy has access to some orchards, but the problem is none of it is wide enough. From what I've read the apple should be quarter sawn for a saw handle for example and few if any orchard trees get big enough. I have another line on some that is drying now and should be some wide enough. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## CFrye

Had fun looking at CL wooden and metal planes in Chelsea, OK today. Pretty much as advertised and too rich for me to get any. Looked around the store and found this









Next to this box FULL









At $5 a saw I found a skew backed Disston that was fairly sharp!
Handle needs some work









And a Millers Falls egg eater 105a
All in all a fun trip. Thanks for the heads up Jake!


----------



## WhoMe

Red, My wife saw it on a Los Angeles News station this morning. I saw all the vids on my phone from the yahoo site. 
Seeing those videos makes me glad we only get pea to m+m sized hail at most.

Candy, Looks like a fun saw project. That box full would have been fun to look through. I would probably have walked away with a couple myself.

Had a "well crap" moment today. I finally started working on that Ty 11 #8C I got a while ago and both the blade and ship breaker are sooooo pitted from rust that I'm not sure I will be able to use the blade. Most of the screw hardware should be savable and all the cast iron and handles are in real good shape. I guess it is time to scour ebay to see if I can find a #8 'V' logo blade (or a Stanley Bevel and Rule one) and a chip breaker. I just need to measure the width of the blade to make sure I get the right one.

I did get a long depth stop for my 45 for a good price recently. Now to find the slitter n stuff and a cam for decent prices. Been watching 2 cams on ebay.
QUESTION for the 45 owners, did Stanley make a cam without a patent date? I'm guessing that if they did it would be on a later plane.


----------



## Buckethead

So rust and iron being quite rare in the sun belt, I was excited to see these come up on CL. Does anyone notice anything worth buying the lot for? He is asking two hundred, says there may be thirty planes total, with half of them "broken". I think much of the broken refers to totes and knobs, but can't be sure.

I really want a serviceable block plane, and some t&g, beading, cove, and round over action. Aside from the block planes, I see nothing here for that, but I would not be opposed to refurbing some to keep, or to sell in order to earn pennies for the planes I want.

Nothing here is blowing my socks off, but I can't really spot one plane from the next aside from size. Would any of the more seasoned make a bid for these?


----------



## JayT

Wouldn't touch it for $200, probably not even for $20. There are too many missing parts and way too much time involved in cleaning up. I also don't see anything collectible, just a lot of common sized planes that need a ton of work.


----------



## chrisstef

If you could cherry pick the 7 or 8 in the back i think youd get the gem of the bunch. Might be a decent smoother in there and enough parts to make one whole. Theres a bit of cream there but the milks a lil sour.


----------



## donwilwol

ahh, I disagree. $20 is a strong maybe.


----------



## Buckethead

As for missing parts, the guy says he took some apart to attempt refurbing, but quickly became overwhelmed. He says most are complete to his (very deficient) knowledge.

I was considering a lowball offer, but plane restoration isn't really my bag. I do love restored planes though! A fireman also emailed him about them. I wonder if it's a fellow LJ?

Anywhoo. I won't be participating in a bidding war. This is certain.

I might just go have a look to see if he has a Stanley 45 or equivalent. And maybe offer ten bucks for a couple block planes. He's not far from me.

Edit: I did notice that jointer plane as well. In working shape, it's worth keeping. If it's a bedrock. I will offer a ducket or two. This will be my first excursion into the wild, as you guys say. Perhaps I should delay it.


----------



## planepassion

Buckethead, your $200 is much better spent elsewhere. Especially if restoration isn't your bag. I'd save that cash for estate/garage/antique store buys of planes in better condition with all their parts.


----------



## bandit571

A box arrived today in the mail:

A Stanley #5..later type of frog, iron has the clipped box atound STANLEY, steel adjuster wheel, has a frog adjuster bolt, Tall knob with a ring, Handle bolts are one piece steel "bolts", Kidney shaped hole in lever cap, patent #1918.760 "STANLEY" cast into a clipped corner box on the lever cap, Top of iron is not rounded, lateral lever has "STANLEY " stamped into it. Wood looks to have been painted over by another owner, Black paint job isn't too bad, though. No pitting, very little rust.

#2 in the box: a 9-1/2 clone. Iron is stamped COLOMBIA Cap iron is a knuckle style. Brass for the front knob and rear wheel. Ramp that the iron sits on is very wide, and well milled. No other marking have been found.

#3 in box: Red wood handled Stanley #620 handdrill "Eggbeater" All systems work, just no drill bits inside the handle. Single speed. There is a partial label on the wheel, too. Model number stamped into the metal crank.

And the 4th item in this box: A DRI WORK SHOPS handscrew kit. All I have to do is make the jaws.

Gotta love the mail….

Film @ 11:00


----------



## bandit571

Well it is past 11 AM so: The Stanley #5









and a side view









#2 is a little block plane, all cleaned up and sharpened up









working over some walnut scrap









Next a Stanley Eggbeater









Even has alabel on the gear wheel. As for the kit, all the parts have been laid out, just have to cut and drill a couple pieces of oak 2x stock.


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks for the replies fellas. After a twenty four hour cooling off period, I see the logic of each of your comments. Each of the planes pictured clearly represents multiple hours of work. Hours that won't be spent doing something else. They do look too far gone. I'm going to try to get one block plane and perhaps the jointerish plane for less than an Andrew Jackson. If he agrees, I'll have one plane to use, and maybe one to restore that might be able to translate in to a Benjamin Franklin down the road.


----------



## 33706

*Buckethead:* I saw it this way: I've had a *Handplane Fantasy Junkyard *in my dreams for a long time…


----------



## terryR

Hey Bucket, I don't know which planes you already own, but I'd pass on that rust collection, too.

IMO, the best and fastest way to get a good user is DonW's website. The planes are complete, clean, and sharpened very nicely! I know there are other members here that sell 'em, too, maybe just post which plane you are wanting, and everyone will scour eBay for you or offer an extra…

Sounds like you want a Stanley no.45, or modern day version of T&G?

As far as blocks go, get a Stanley 9 1/2 or 65, both have adjustable mouths, and nice fore/aft adjusters, IMO. The 65 is kinda pricey, but a damn fine plane!


----------



## WayneC

I'm a big fan of the #65 as well…. Another one to consider is the 60 1/2. It is similar to the #9 1/2 but low angle. The #65 is a larger plane. If you want a standard angle plane could also consider the #18 or #19. These planes have a knuckle block cap with the #19 being an inch longer than the #18.


----------



## JayT

A short while back, I did a plane swap with lateralus. He had a #12 he was going to sell and I offered to trade him a Union 4-1/2 I had sitting around.

Thanks, lat. I think I might have gotten the better end of that deal. No comparison how much better the #12 is vs. the #80 I was using.


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, I'm with you on the 12 vs 80. The 12 is on my wish list.


----------



## bandit571

I think the Stanley #5 that came yesterday was a type 17









Handles may get stripped, as I don't like mine painted. There is a Patent date under the lever cap, the wheel is steel. There is that ridge thing at the heel and toe. Bolts for the handles are one oiece steel, and the base casting is very thick. Maybe WWII era?









Top of the iron has not been rounded over. Doesn't look like any paint was in the notched corner STANLEY logo on the lever cao, kidney shape bolt hole. Tall knob has the ring around the base. There is STANLEY stamped into the lateral lever. Yep, looking like a T-17?


----------



## Buckethead

That's a nice looking addition, bandit!

The knowledge here is far far beyond what I can grasp, it's silly. Anyway, thanks for steering me in the right direction. I had obligated to go see that pile of rust, so I followed through. The planes were partial, rusted badly, and cheap versions of more modern planes. He had a couple decent planes he wanted to keep. I did pull out a couple block planes as users. He wanted ten bucks. I agreed. But I had six ones, and a twenty…he had no change.

So I says… Got any chisels? He says sure! Then shows me six or seven abused plastic handled pry bars.

So I says, got any wooden handled chisels… So he says… Ahhh… In here.

So anywhoo…for an Andrew Jackson, I snagged a Stanley #9-1/2 block plane… Sadly lacking the cam lever cap thigamadoodle, but serviceable as a user, It's cousin in-law without the adjustable mouth, stamped C on the body, presumably made for another vendor? Craftsman?










Oh… And these Stanley 720 chisels. Only one handle, two need re shaping and the one with the handle needs sharpening.










So rate the n00b. Did my inexperience and exuberance get the better of me? Did I just become a millionaire? Was it barely worth the effort? I'm thinking this rates as an okayish deal, but nothing to write home about. The better part of it being the chisels.


----------



## WayneC

Bucket,

Confirm the cap you need is 1 5/8 wide and PM me your mailing address. I'm heading to the post office in a bit.


----------



## donwilwol

Well Bucket, since the 720 chisels would sell for $20+ for each one, probably closer to $40 foe the one complete, I'd say you did well.

I just took a picture of a 3/4" 720 and thought I was stealing it at $16. I'll post it on the chisel thread later.


----------



## WayneC

Yea, the chisels are nice. I would have handles on them by this afternoon.


----------



## terryR

def worth the drive over for the chisels! I bet a 720 collector here would give ya $50 as is!
nice score…looks like sometimes it pays to follow up on the junk…


----------



## Buckethead

I think I may be a chisel hoarder too. I buy beaters, then use them rather than the nicer sweethearts I paid a premium for. When I saw these chisels, I knew that the 750s were sought after, but hadn't heard of the 720s. I thought they might be nicer, cheaper or just different, but truthfully, I was really excited. It was tough not to act all giddy and lose the deal. Now I almost feel guilty, but I do know this: they would have languished in a garage for a long time had I not bought them.

So Wayne is hooking me up with a complete cap for my 9-1/2. What a generous offer. Like 30 seconds after I got home, I am gifted the missing piece of my bonanza.

LJs is the best. It's the members who make it so.


----------



## upchuck

Buckethead-
You did just fine.


----------



## ShaneA

Bucket, you got robbed on the 720 set. Being that you are somewhat new to the hunt, I will be a gentleman and offer to take them off your hands for what you paid. Heck, I will even pay shipping. Damn, I am a nice guy.

Sweet score.


----------



## lateralus819

JayT you certainly did. I'd rather see it used then sit on my shelf, looking on as i use my #112 more. Plus I'm a sucker for #4 1/2 planes


----------



## Buckethead

Oh…. I almost forgot. I got tired of re shaping the 1" Stanley 720, so I cleaned up the other plane he threw in. It was a wooden thing, plowish type plane and caked in blackness. It cleaned up nicely, and is actually kind of attractive. I think it might even be ebony. What do you guys think?

Couldn't really see it, so I. Put it on some poster board for contrast.










Edit: it says ohio too company. I don't think those are very sought after.


----------



## richardwootton

LOL I've actually seen one of these in the wild, but there was no way I would ever be able to afford it.


----------



## Buckethead

Lawl.. Richard, I was just having some fun. I saw this on a dealers page. It's listed for $26,000.00.

I was hoping one of the resident experts would get a kick out of it, after of course, thinking for a second that I hit the mother lode.


----------



## bandit571

Been trying to find out anything about a small block plane. The only names on it is a "COLUMBIA" stamped on the iron. This little guy has a two piece knuckle cap. There are brass knobs. The depth adjuster is left hand threads.









Cute little bugger. Looks like a #9-1/2? It does have the adjustable throat and eccentric lever.









Even has that Handi-grip thing going on. The only thing I could find out was the Columbia Wood Tool Mfg Co. was around about 1924-26. Not sure IF Stanely bought them out?

Sole even cleaned up rather well.









Ah yes, shavings









The ramp the iron sits on is real wide, there is at least 3/4" of bed for it to sit on…


----------



## theoldfart

Mongo want plow, Mongo need plow!


----------



## bandit571

Might have one sitting around the shop









A Roseboom from the 1860s


----------



## theoldfart

^ Mongo like! Have you used it? I have dreams of finding one of these here in the wilds of the northeast. All I can find is drills and saws and the like. A tough life.


----------



## bandit571

Cost me less than $15 at an Antique store. Had to repair it first, but it do good job now.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Interesting, I bought a No. 80 a few weeks ago - what about the 12 do people like more? If you had a 12 would the 80 be obsolete?


----------



## WhoMe

Lat, sent you a PM. something you may be looking for.


----------



## WhoMe

And what is that saying "he who hesitates, loses" or something like that. I was watching a #45 SW body with everything but a cam (no cutters) and was dragging my feet on it. It was really nice and the price was right but I was better than I had seen in a while. 
Well, I let go thinking that I currently am not using my 45 and now I REGRET putting a bid in. It ending up going for $52 minus shipping. My max would have been higher than that by a bit. So, now I feel stupid.

Oh well, I am eying a Grex 23Gauge pinner and the money I saved can go to that. And I have almost immediate uses for the pinner on a cabinet I'm building for a neighbor. So, it is probably for the best….

BTW, if anyone sees a Type 11 "V" logo blade for a #8, Or even the type 10 version with the Stanley Bevel and Rule logo, let me know, I am looking for one.


----------



## WhoMe

Bandit, that block plane looks a lot like a early Stanley #18. I have a early one and I really like it. My blade has the 1874-1884 Stanley B+R logo on the blade. Don has one or two of (or more) of the #18's too. No clue on the Columbia logo on the blade though. 
Here is mine









Colonel - I have had a 80 for a while and could never get it to work like I thought it should. bought a type 2 #12 several months ago and even with a really crappy tune on the scraper blade, I was making shavings and a smooth surface that I could never get my 80 to to. My 80 will most likely not see any more wood as I like my #12 way too much. Plus, the adjustability of the blade angle is a real plus IMO. Unfortunately, Now having used my 12, I am wanting the 112…..


----------



## donwilwol

No comparison between the 80 and the 12.


----------



## donwilwol

Not sure it needs repeating, but my phone thought so,

No comparison between the 80 and the 12.


----------



## upchuck

Bandit-
I have no idea about a Columbia Tool Co. But that does look like a # 9 1/2. But it doesn't look like the 19th century Stanley Excelsior line of block planes. Those have the side hump moved rearwards enough to be unmistakable. I am a big fan of a block plane bed/ramp that is wide and deep. Compare that "Columbia's" bed to your cordovan Stanley. 3/4" beats 1/8" every time in my book. 
chuck


----------



## lateralus819

Just like IMO, there is no comparison between a #12 and a #112.


----------



## bandit571

Had a #80 for awhile, got tired of my knuckles dragging along on the surface. Might go looking at a #12 someday…

One box the other day in the mail:

That Columbia knuckle cap
A Stanley T17, #5 smooth sole, almost minty
A Stanley #620 eggbeater drill, with a label on the gear drive wheel
and
a Kit the make one 12" handscrew clamp

Total, counting shipping? $46 and change. Along with the Rust Hunt finds at just two yard sale:
Powrkraft 3/8" corded drill with a chuck key, no less
A Blue Grass Sanding Block, just need to find a supply of sand paper rolls to fit
and 
A PEXTO Samsom 8012 brace. That brace cost me a whopping $1.50. Needed just a clean up, wood was perfect, chuck worked perfect. Other than a thin coat of "rust" it was almost minty..

Maybe I'm called the Bandit for a reason??


----------



## dbray45

I have a few wooden planes (5) that need refurbishing. They include a jointer, skewed plane, and a few others. One needs a blade, one needs a chip breaker, some just need a good cleaning, etc… These were given to me but I don't have time or space to do them justice.

$20.00 (covers cost of packing them up) and the shipping (UPS) and they could be yours. Send me a PM.


----------



## Buckethead

Tempted… But I'll let the more seasoned restorers have first crack at them. The skewed plane has my interest piqued, however. Shipping may exceed twenty bucks for the lot, FYI.


----------



## bandit571

On a walk-about the other day, stopped in a "new" Antique store. Sitting neglected on a wooden shelf, were NINE woodies. A few were try plane sized, two were jack sized. Some had cracks in their bodies, some missing the cutters. Between the whole lot, one could get three, maybe four USABLE planes that could work.

Price? $20

A piece! Yipe!!!

Almost tripped over a Stanley(?) Trans Jack laying on the floor. Price for it was about $2 per inch in length, or $30????? Not much else in there to talk about, either.

IF I had the $20 to spare…...


----------



## lunn

Bought my first Sargent plane today. A 411, what i've found out so far a type 4, Very good condition only thing i've found is the coner of the iron chipped. $20.00 to much to pay?


----------



## donwilwol

the 411 didn't start until 1926, which would make it a type 5. Its one of the harder 400 series to find because of its short manufacture period. If its in good shape, $20 is a pretty good deal.


----------



## donwilwol

*lunn*, would you mind sending me a picture of the 411 so zi can see the parts. I want to compare it to my type 5 study.

Anybody with a sargent I'd appreciate similar pictures.


----------



## WayneC

Need a 4 1/2? Grab it quick….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291165024963?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## lateralus819

Thanks wayne.


----------



## WayneC

Congrats. I've sold a couple for over $100. Almost bought it to resale.


----------



## lateralus819

I usually always buy em under $70. Regardless if I have 10 already.

go ahead, call me selfish 

I usually restore em and sell em. No need for more stanleys heh.


----------



## lateralus819

I actually missed out on a millers falls #10 for $20 shipped!!! I heard the notification and figured it was a message. Stuipid me.


----------



## donwilwol

did you buy the 4 1/2 pre-lat this afternoon. $36? I clicked to buy it and it went right out from under me. A type 4 #4 1/2. grrrrrr


----------



## lateralus819

Nope not me bud. Sorry though! Wish i had seen it though, would have fit nicely.


----------



## dbray45

I was asking $20 for all of them, not each, plus the shipping. I ship everything through my work, it costs less. These were given to me by a friend, just looking to give them a good home.


----------



## lateralus819

Don that "#4 1/2" appears to be a #4. Says it has a 2" blade.


----------



## bandit571

I might have $9 in my paypal right now. IF I had the $20, I would indeed take you up on that offer. Kind of in-between projects at the moment, anyway.

Since the T17 #5 has arrived, decided the part out the Old FrankenBailey #5. Base seems to be a bit older than the T17 though.









Look Ma, no ring around the knob…


----------



## lateralus819

Bandit, i have a #5 you can have, not sure on the maker. It's a lower end, bit cruddy. Pay shipping and it's yours.


----------



## bandit571

not counting the one I'm parting out, the shop has three #5s , a 5-1/2, and a 5-1/4. Plus a Chinese Traditional Jack plane I made out of Red Oak.

I don't know, you think $12.99 is too high for that base?

Jacks in the shop:
Stanley 4 square SW 5-1/4
Stanley #5 Type 17
Sargent #414c, might be a type 4 or 5
Corsair C-5 Scrub jack
Stanley #5-1/2 type 19
might be enough for awhile?


----------



## JayT

I actually missed out on a millers falls #10 for $20 shipped!!!

Wasn't this one, was it, lat?


----------



## lateralus819

Yep it was!


----------



## Buckethead

So when I'm lurking at ebay, I'm considering bidding against you guys. Tough racket.


----------



## JayT

Too bad. You'll be pleased to know it's going to a good home. 

Wanna trade?


----------



## lateralus819

LMAO. Good score bud, good score.

I have one already, just wanted it to resell.


----------



## JayT

That's actually my plan, too. I was looking at vises, saw the listing in the wrong category, so kept an eye on it. When it shows up, I'll clean it up, get it ready to use and sell, either here or back on ebay. The profit ought to buy something I need/want. My 604-1/2 is the only smoother that size I need.


----------



## lateralus819

Yah i've let a few #4 1/2s go, that i dont have just cause i didnt wanna spend the $70.

Most recent keeper was a Sargent, with the brass logo. Only reason i bought it was they dont come up often. And it was only $60 or something.


----------



## WhoMe

Hmmm, here ya go. A #5C with a brazed racing stripe. For only $50… Seems a bit rich. Even if bought for a parts plane. 
I think Ill pass, myself.

Lat, did you get that Marsh 4 1/2? Forgot to ask…


----------



## CampD

I finally broke down!


----------



## bandit571

Rogues Gallery of the bigger Stanleys









L-R Stanley #31, Stanley T19 #5-1/2, Stanley T17 #5, and a Stanley SW Four Square #5-1/4

Been using the #31 on a few boards









Might be worth the effort


----------



## Buckethead

So some LJs are pretty awesome.

One such is WayneC. He kindly shipped out a complete cap for my #9-1/2 which lacked a cam lever. It arrived in today's mail. 










I should also note that waho6o9 saw me ogling the block plane and offered to send me an extra he had, free of charge. Since I now had two, I leave that one for the next block plane desperado.

No one made me swear an oath of silence, so I hope it's okay that I offer thanks publicly.

So gentlemen, Thank you very much for the kind gesture and gift. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## ToddJB

Does anyone have a source for the peened pins that hold in the cams as shown on Buckets plane? I gone and lost one.


----------



## ToddJB

Does anyone have a source for the peened pins that hold in the cams as shown on Buckets plane? I've gone and lost one.


----------



## bandit571

Might check Stanleyparts.com and see IF they any new ones…


----------



## ToddJB

Bandit, I don't show that that is a website.


----------



## ToddJB

Think these might work?

http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-rivets/=sc4qu2


----------



## Buckethead

Todd… I think that link shows just what stanley used… Tubular rivets. I'm am all over it.

Have I mentioned that I might have participated in various ocean surface board riding activities? Tubular… FTW


----------



## upchuck

ToddJB-
Why wouldn't a correctly sized nail work? The right sized (diameter) nail could be peened over for the bulky bottom end and then assembled and gently peened over to lock the two pieces together. Nails would be soft enough to peen, come in a huge assortment of sizes, length could be adjusted after the one end is peened, they are widely available and dirt cheap. Who would ever need to know?
chuck


----------



## ToddJB

Bucket, the one in your pic above is a solid rivet, like the one I lost was. But the one on your purple plane that you posted on the state of the shop thread appears tubular.


----------



## Buckethead

You know, Chuck, a peened nail might be superior to what Stanley used. For as stout a little plane as these are, some of the hardware on them is rather tinny.


----------



## ToddJB

Chuck, good thought. Makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Buckethead

I think the one in my recent photo is a replacement. Someone was in the same predicament but wasn't being all OCD like I seem to be doing. 

I'm acting like I just uncovered the tomb of King Tut, and could save the find if only for a tubular rivet.


----------



## Buckethead

Guys… Just found a business opportunity: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Cam-Rivet-for-220-12-220-12-020-9-1-2-Block-Plane-NOS-/321057426105?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac0838ab9

D00d is charging 20 bucks for one of these gals and selling them.


----------



## lateralus819

WhoMe, no i did not. Didn't want to spend the $70 bucks on a keeper.

Got almost 1k in my tool fund. Trying to keep it saved for a bandsaw.


----------



## bandit571

If I recall, Stanley still sells parts for their planes, not sure the site is, though.

One other fellow you might want to ask…..Eric, up at nhplaneparts.com

He usually deals a lot in Stanley plane parts.


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks bandit. That guy has several of everything. I just spent an hour looking at his ebay auctions.


----------



## bandit571

Been trying for the past few days to locate any info about Columbia Wood Tool Mfg Co. Sometime around the mid 1920s. It seems the little knuckle cap block plane I picked up is marked "COLUMBIA" on the iron,









Knuckle cap is a two piece without any markings. Inside of the cap looks like it MIGHT have been nickle plated at one time. Has the Handi-grips on the sides though. Brass knob and wheel, wheel is left hand thread.









Is this a refugee from DonW's farm???


----------



## WhoMe

Ok, off topic, but Lat, which bandsaw you looking at. I have been using the Laguna 1412 a bit at work and am really impressed with it. After the Saw Stop I want to purchase, the 1412 is next. then probably a drum sander and then a joiner. 
Yea, I know, blasphemy… but I already have a lot of hand tools and need some of the electron burning types to rech my goal as a truly functional hybrid woodworker.

for those 45 people out there, what would be a decent price for a complete or almost complete 45 body minus cutters.
I'm thinking that if I can find one at a good price with almost all the additional parts, I may go for it. I have seen a couple on ebay go for $50-$70 in really good shape.


----------



## Mosquito

$50-$70 is a decent deal for a #45 sans-cutters. Unfortunately a set of cutters seem to be around $50-$100 on eBay as well


----------



## JayT

+1 for Mos

Unless you already have a set of cutters, it will cost you quite a bit more in the long run to buy a body and then try to find cutters. Better to be patient and wait for a good buy on a complete plane.


----------



## theoldfart

^^ also don't ignore the "off" brands. Montgomery Ward, Sears, Record, Clifton and so on. Some bargains to be had there and no drop in quality.


----------



## planepassion

TOF, are you talking about a #45 in the off brands? Or in bench planes Because my 1930s Fulton (Sears) #4 shows a significant drop off in quality from any of my Stanleys. So much so that I consider it a carpentry plane, not a fine woodworking plane.


----------



## Mosquito

Brad, I believe TOF was indeed talking #45/combination planes, many were made by Stanley, or extremely similar. I've got a Keen Kutter #64, which is a Stanley #45 with out "Stanley" stamped on it. Even has the flat spot where it said Stanley on the sliding skate, but it's just smooth


----------



## upchuck

Brad-
Is half information valuable to you?
Dave ( I think ) a LJ (I think) has a video (I'm sure) about his investigation into a Montgomery Wards #45 that he thinks is a Stanley. His video was conclusive as far as I am concerned. Stanley made his #45!
chuck


----------



## theoldfart

Sorry, I was indeed referring to 45's


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks on the input on 45 bodies. I already have a 45 and a full set of cutters (20+) but was thinking of getting a second body. Thus the question. At least I have a good idea where to start and limit paying too much.


----------



## Mosquito

If you've already got a full set of cutters, then picking up a second #45 with no cutters isn't necessarily a bad idea. I've got 3 #45's and 1 set of cutters (the cutters that came with my Keen Kutter are in rough shape). It's useful as long as you don't need the same cutter with different set ups.


----------



## donwilwol

Vintage is important. All vintage brand (or most anyhow) followed about the same course over time. As time progressed, quality dropped after WWII. Older Fultons were rebranded Sargent planes up until about 1925. then all bets were off. They were still decent but as Stanley's quality dropped, so did everyone else's.

When Sears brought out the craftsman line, Fulton went to a second line, and Craftsman took over as tops. Get a fulton before craftsman and you've got a great user.


----------



## donwilwol

So I had just a few minutes in the shop one day. All I had to do was wax a tote on the #408 I restored. I decided since it was still rigged up, I'd throw it in the drill press. Next thing I know its flying across the shop. I see a cord hanging down from the bench next to the window swinging so I figured it hit it. Pulled all the crap out from under the bench but couldn't find it. I finally found it. After giving up, I was moving things around on top the bench and sure enough, it somehow got under a plastic jug.


----------



## richardwootton

Don hasn't anyone ever told you thy planes fly?


----------



## Buckethead

That's funny Richard!

I saw poopiecat post a bunch of traditional plane photos. One of which showed a shooting board plane. It looked like it might be homemade. I thought that might make a fun project, and googled "shooting board plane" and my tablet went into "airplane mode". (Turned off wifi capability)

I found it hilarious, after I figured it out. Also, I was probably placed on a no fly list somewhere.


----------



## CL810

Fun =


----------



## bandit571

Taking a break









They got a lot of shaving done today









The Corsair #C-5 Scrub Jack even found an old nail, at full speed. Took about as long to pull the nail out, as it did to refresh the cambered edge. The other Jack is a Sargent 414c, with just the corners cambered. Made a big pile of shavings,though









if you look under the bench…


----------



## 33706

for Buckethead and others… My home-made chute plane: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34646


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks poopiecat!

Looks like autocorrect changed the word transitional to traditional. I must've hit a wrong character.

I'll be studying the build.


----------



## JayT

Thanks, pk, you just gave me a great idea. Now I just need to go find a transitional frame and frog.


----------



## 33706

You'll find sacrificial trannies hiding under the tables at flea markets and antique shops. That's where I find 'em, *JayT! *
Some details on machining your main body out of 2X3 stock here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/50515

*Bucket:* I needed to replace two big panels 76" X 48" of my patio screenhouse, and couldn't find proper matching mesh, so I looked in the Yellow Pages, and online, for "screen repairs".....every damn listing was for repairing screens on tablets and laptops!!! Made me feel so old….


----------



## Buckethead

Lawl! And I have been misspelling poopiekat. Now autocorrect changes the k to c every time. I have to override.

I'm thinking a shooting/chuting constructed using Ipe is in my future.

I've discovered a new search technique that has yielded far better results for hand planes on CL. Now I just need to be able to evaluate planes with very little information given, and often poor photos. Like this:









It seems like the larger planes aren't stanley. The knobs are small and placed strangely. Then there are a ton of other planes, some are familiar, others aren't. I guess it takes years to learn enough to act in a beneficial manner. (Ignore, or pounce)

Edit: the larger planes I referred to aren't shown in this photo. They are to the left of the couple moulding planes on the left mat in this pic.


----------



## JayT

Yep, pk, I run across them periodically, usually with a cracked and worthless body, but had no use for one in that condition until now. Won't be long until I find another.

Bucket, there could be some good finds in that lot. You gonna snag that miter box saw?


----------



## richardwootton

Bucket, It's definitely worth taking a look. That mitre box saw looks pretty good.


----------



## bandit571

Doing a bit of "therapy" for my sore back. Have a few more slabs of barn wood to plane down









Scrub Jack to remove the grooves









Doesn't take too long to do, either. Then a follow-up









With a 5-1/2. Tried the newest Jack in the stable









Might have it just about set to work.

The Sargent #414c was also working hard









So far. only the jack planes and a jointer have been used, haven't even got a smooth plane out of the tool chest, ....yet.


----------



## lateralus819

Here's the 4 1/2 Wayne linked the other day. She was a beauty to start with. Almost unused. Just a few dings in the Japanning. Full blade. Well worth $60. Might be my new favorite.


----------



## richardwootton

Is that in your shop now Lat?


----------



## lateralus819

Yes it is.


----------



## richardwootton

Good score brother! That's a mighty fine 4 1/2!


----------



## lateralus819

Certainly is! The blade took a little work, had a chip in it.


----------



## bobasaurus

Those are some great-looking shavings. It looks like the mouth opening is pretty large in the photo… did you close it to get the finer shavings, or just sharpen the blade ridiculously well? I don't have a 4 1/2 yet, might be time to rectify that.


----------



## richardwootton

Bobasauarus, it's definitely time to rectify that situauation. My 4 1/2 that I got from Lat is now my go to smoother.


----------



## lateralus819

It is very sharp. I usually like a tighter mouth. I usually place the tip of the frog with a 16th or so of visible bed. Always worked for me.


----------



## lateralus819

4 1/2 sizes are the only smoother I use. With a selection of about 12 different ones, it's never the same!


----------



## Wally331

You making a table bandit? Looks like a good days work to me.

Damn nice shavings lat, what's the finest stone in your sharpening progression?
I've yet to try a 4 1/2, love my no.6 though. I've really been liming wooden smoothers lately. So easy to adjust pressure to get those tricky areas.

Here is a moving fillister I've been making the last few days. I've got a blog post on it too.


----------



## lateralus819

Got any saws for grabs? Maybe we could make a deal.

Finest stone is 15000.


----------



## bandit571

Son needs a stowage area for all the Xbox stuff he has stashed into the corner of the room. About to start fitting some aprons into those legs.

Just for a lark, try making an Edge plane. Mine was a Traditional Chinese Pattern.









makes nice curlie things


----------



## richardwootton

Wally, great looking moving fillister, par for the course!


----------



## Buckethead

Yessir. That is an impressive home built plane.


----------



## Tim457

Wally, that's seriously impressive.


----------



## richardwootton

Seriously Wally, I can't even tell you how much I wish I'd gotten into woodworking at your age, seriously an impressive dedication to your craft.


----------



## bandit571

Shark attack?









Still relying on just the jack planes. That is the Corsair C-5. Nothing dainty about it, but will take things down…..FAST. Got close to the line, and switched to a more refined Jack









I don't spend all that time rehabbing a plane, and not put it to work. This is the newest jack in the shop, Stanley #5, T17.

Top is starting to get flat, with a bit of help









Stanley #5-1/2 T19. Laid out the legs places to size some aprons









But the back stiffen up, so I called it a night…


----------



## WhoMe

Bandit, always like your shop shots. They always show tools getting used and lots of shavings. Always two good things.

Nice shavings too, Lat..

Wally, that fillister is way cool, any chance of you posting s couple pics of it making shavings?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A Friday off is a good thing.










Sipping coffee, scoping out the newest shop arrival: SW S4 smoother.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Here's her best side:










Action shots when I get 'er set up and working. Chipbreaker and iron not mating well, huge gap when they're tightened up. Oh, and sharpen/hone.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice S4.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice indeed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, and the madness grows as a result. Searching for the matching S5 now.


----------



## theoldfart

Some day someone needs to 'splain to me 4 vs 4 1/2 along with S4 vs b'rock vs Stanley vs everyone else. I've found as long as the cutter is up to snuff and the plane is tuned up well everything else is an aficionado's preference. I am discounting cheap tools and stuff beyond salvage. The B'Rock frog adjust is easier, but once set I don't change the adjustment. Absolutely sold on lateral adjusters but that's about it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Explanation as Follows: Marketing.

Need more info, Blood and Gore has great info on the S4 at the end of the more general #4 write-up. He also presents a (good) theory on the #4 1/2, and the Bedrock lines, and etc. etc.

Kevin, you're finding is correct. As many have said, sharp fixes (damn near) everything.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, kind of thought so. Felt like I was on the outside of the fraternity and didn't know the secret handshake! I read the ENTIRE B&G site when I first started out and find at thous stage I agree with about 85% of Patricks opinions. I think he is off base on the combo/multi planes but that's about it.


----------



## JayT

I would agree with Smitty. Once you get them both tuned properly, I don't find my Bedrocks to perform any better than a Bailey of the same era, they're just much cooler to look at. I will say, however, the Bedrocks have taken a bit less time, on average, to get dialed in. It still doesn't justify the cost difference on the vintage market if you need a user, but wanted to mention it.

I do get the advantage of the S4 and V&B steel planes for having a more durable body that will not shatter if dropped. The soles don't seem to wear as fast, either, so they stay flat longer.

Edit: Leach has a lot of good info. There are things I don't totally agree with him about, but overall he makes a lot of good points and doesn't pull any punches. I disagree with him on the #45 and really disagree about the usefulness of the #6 size.


----------



## theoldfart

The only wear issue I'm noticing is the corrugated soles. Over time the crud that collects in the grooves wears the area around them just a bit faster. Not enough to keep me from using them!


----------



## JayT

Oh, it takes a lot of use to wear a sole out of flat,, probably more than they will get in my lifetime of hobby use. I just notice that the few steel planes I've come across are all very flat still, while most of the iron ones are a bit out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Iron is awful, but an initial action shot.


----------



## Mosquito

"A Friday off is a good thing."
- Smitty_Cabinetshop

Amen to that , though no new plane for me… just a good shop cleaning, and waiting for finish to dry on my jointer


----------



## theoldfart

^ Moss, can I have that jointer? I need it. I want it. PLEAZZZZZZZZ…... Said with a quivering lip


----------



## Buckethead

Kevin is on fire today! Must be the upcoming vacation.

Secret handshake…. LAWL!


----------



## Buckethead

And I missed Mos' s awesome jointer. You kids really amaze me. The craftsmanship I see in you guys is indicative of a maturity and discipline that I still lack at my ripe old age.

Much respect.


----------



## theoldfart

^ makes you think of " thank you sir, can I have another"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, that's the dog's bollocks of a jointer. Can't wait to see it in action.

One more of the S4: Marking is more of an etch than the familiar, raised lettering type of ID:


----------



## theoldfart

^ serious eye strain, but yea I see it.


----------



## Mosquito

that is difficult to see. Can't say I've ever gotten the chance to examine an S-series stanley in person

^ Moss, can I have that jointer? I need it. I want it. PLEAZZZZZZZZ…… Said with a quivering lip 

For the right sum of money, perhaps ;-)

The jointer plane isn't "new" in that I've had it completed but unfinished for a while (read almost a year)
Blog series http://lumberjocks.com/Mosquito/blog/series/6503

Yet to be finished action shot…



























I am thinking about making another smoother out of maple to go with it, and maybe a jack plane after that. I wouldn't mind having a set of them, but was also thinking about solid piece of wood instead of 2 halves laminated together. I did like my approach for the smoother I made for the plane swap better, as the abutments were cut into two outside pieces, so I could screw them up a few times with out scrapping the whole thing


----------



## theoldfart

Sounds like it would cost me my first born, come to think of it though, his wife and kids (1 & 5/9'ths) might object. Have to settle for drooling long distance.


----------



## richardwootton

Smitty I love that S4, now I want to get one!


----------



## Mosquito

ToF, I never said it'd be *THAT* much lol


----------



## theoldfart

Fine work tends to carry a price, which is the way it should be. Low cost bargains are anything but.


----------



## Mosquito

well then I'd better start making fine pieces then lol


----------



## Wally331

Loving the S4 Smitty, I almost pulled the trigger on one about a month ago. Ehh I've got enough planes for now…

Mos your planes have all turned out awesome. That's quite a nice pile of shavings. I've didn't have much luck when I tried building a plane out of two pieces like that. It was before I had any decent saws and I didn't have a good way to smooth/flatten the bed. I find the wear angle on woodies quite tricky too. Mine always seem to jam up very badly unless I have it almost perpendicular to the sole. I think using a single iron would help, but I'm wondering what you have to say.

@ Lat, dang 15000 grit. I usually just go from my 1k norton to the strop and call it good. I'm having a bit of trouble with my translucent arkansas stone. Once theres a little oil on it my irons just want to glide over the top and not actually cut. It's a nice stone other then that probably around 8k if I had to guess, perhaps even a bit higher. I've got a nice pair of saws almost ready to sell if your interested. A dovetail and a 12 inch carcass.

No pics of shavings from the fillister yet. I had it running and it was working awesome but the iron is still annealed. She breezed through pine like it was nothing and was going fine in oak until it hit a knot. The annealed edge just crumpled haha, hoping to get it heat treated today. I'm already thinking about replacing the nicker with either a stanley 45 nicker or a veritas marking gauge wheel. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mosquito

Wally, my jointer will jam up if I don't keep the throat clear while planing. It edge joints fantastically, but I usually run into issues when face planing; anything wider than the iron/a full width shaving causes issues. I think it's more to do with the wedge than the wear angle, in my case at least. I hope to fiddle with the angle and design of it a little more, see if I can get something figured out. I made a shorter wedge for the smoother I made, and that seemed to work a little better, but the wear may not have been steep enough there either… That is one advantage of a cross-pin krenov style plane.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"I'm having a bit of trouble with my translucent arkansas stone.Once theres a little oil on it my irons just want to glide over the top and not actually cut. "

Wally- I'd say that's the most common issue/misunderstanding with oil stones- you need "dress" them. Basically scuff them up and exposed new abrasives every so often. I use a little wd40 and an extra coarse diamond stone to dress both my hard ark and my med. India stone. This also helps keep the stone flat.

Anytime I dress the stones, there is a big difference in the cutting action and it can be seen in the oil slurry.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kev- re: baileys and bedrocks. Ya, probably not a lot of "functional" difference once they're set up. Of course, the bedrock frog adjustment is convenient….but how often does a guy move his frog?

I would add that the actual tuning and set up a bedrock is easier. A bedrock frog drops into a nicely machine bed. The bailey frogs have a fair amount of lateral play in them. I've had a few bailey frogs that had to be filed just to bed flat against the base. Never had that with a bedrock.

The rest is just because they look really, really cool;-)


----------



## theoldfart

"how often does a guy move his frog" Hmm, that could be interpreted in so many ways, good thing Stef isn't around.

As far as frettling is concerned I have filed a few frogs/bases but minimally. The aesthetics of the BR's is most assuredly pleasing, the ego boost of ownership must something as well. Iv'e seen more than a few smirks on this thread.


----------



## bandit571

Warning: Bandit was out on a Rust Hunt today…...


----------



## theoldfart

Well…...............


----------



## bandit571

Lots of rust was found.

10" sweep brace, with a samson chuck
It had a 15/16" bit locked into it

Couple of decent chisels, one will need a handle made

1" expansion bit for the brace.

One of the nastiest looking wood rasps I've seen. Rows of teeth shaped in a curve. "VIXEN" stamped on it.

Turned down a plane shaped object. Looked too much like a Great Neck #4, with brown plastic handles…$10???? Yeah, right, good luck on that..

Did snag a 120 block plane….VERY rusty, had a red cap iron, with a "bottle cap adjuster" a whopping $3!

Might get a photo or two later, just got back to the house. All road tripped out, back is hollaring louding…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

the ego boost of ownership must something as well

Just about every vintage tool that comes into the shop lends a boost to my psyche… More than new, or any other buy… Love them all.


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt results









Not great, but for $15 or so









And…WTF is this thing?









It was free. That big old file has a Patent date of Dec 12 05

Brand name ….VIXEN. And, them sides are not safed, either. One can even file on the edge of the rasp.

Block plane's iron has a Made in USA No.1249, might be a 1248 little hard to make out.

The 10" brace has a problem. While drilling two holes today to make a seat for a rope swing, it had a blow out. The retainer ring under the end knob blew apart. Knob stayed on, but wobbles. There isn't any screws under the knob to take it apart. Stamped on one arm is "JAPAN" Bright side? At least I have spare parts for the 8012 Samson Brace.


----------



## bandit571

And, just to keep things on a Plane mode:









I went from just using the Jack planes to using these little guys. Each of the four turned legs has a "flat" at the top, and a flat near the foot. Most were still rough sawn. The M-F 1455 was used to clean them up. The Knuckle cap in case a knot was in there.









I wonder why the #78 is out of the tool chest..









Had tenons to make. The Vixen file did the clean up…

And how was your day?


----------



## Buckethead

Looks like you snagged a couple 750 chisels too, bandit. Good day at the office.


----------



## ksSlim

>Bandit What do you need an old brake adjustment tool for?


----------



## Andrewski

Yep Bandit, it's a brake spoon for adjusting old drum style brakes.

Nice score by the way.

Andy


----------



## Buckethead

I acquired a piece of leather and some honing compound today. I now realize that much of the time I spent trying to sharpen was superfluous.

That stuff really works. My irons and chisels are actually sharp now. I am quite amazed, really. It was even easy.


----------



## Mosquito

Bucket, I quit using my 6k grit waterstone after I started using a strop. I go from my super fine Eze-Lap to the strop. Very pleased with the results as well


----------



## JayT

I still occasionally use the 6k waterstone, but am pretty much now copying Mos and going super fin EZE-Lap to strop.

Cross posting from the restoration thread. Finally got time to work over this little guy, if anyone remembers. A Fulton 3708 (#2 size).



















Here is what it looked like at the end of tonight.




























Interesting note that the sides were never machined flat. They still show the sand cast texture.










And got to give props to lateralus. When I first posted the pics, he stated it was Millers Falls made. I wasn't sure until taking it apart. Next to a MF #10 base, it's pretty obvious he was correct. So that basically makes it identical to a MF #7 but with different lever cap and generic hardwood knob and tote.










And that means my next project is going. The $20 MF#10 I got off ebay, right out from under lat's nose.


----------



## Buckethead

That is a pretty little gal.

I must use caution, because I could easily become a plane collector.


----------



## richardwootton

Jay great job on the fulton! Am I making this up, or are they York pitch?


----------



## richardwootton

Bucket, just do the right thing. And buy that I mean start buying every friggin' plane in sight!


----------



## Buckethead

Lawl! Trust me… I'm always tempted. Thankfully the guys here keep me from learning the hard way.


----------



## JayT

Dunno, richard, you might be making that up. I didn't notice it being a higher pitch, but will have to check tomorrow when I get out to the shop.


----------



## richardwootton

I thought I remembered reading that one of the other brand's number 2 (teehee) size planes had a York pitch, but I'm wrong, a lot.


----------



## DonBroussard

JayT-Nice clean up on the Fulton. Looks like a good user plane for you.

I picked up a Stanley 39 ⅜ during a trip to Boston this week. Looks complete with the depth adjuster, the nicker and the cutter. Pics below are as purchased. The back side of the plane has 2.75 written on it, which the owner told me was the original purchase price. I bought it from an antique shop, whose father owned the item.




























Any comments on missing pieces, restoration tips or tips for use are appreciated.


----------



## ToddJB

Um, JT does that say $10 for that #2? Cause that's crazy talk.


----------



## JayT

Yes, Todd, it does. That ad was on our statewide online classifieds and I couldn't hit the "Contact Seller" button fast enough. Being a Fulton, it's not worth as much as a Stanley or MF, but the price was a little too good to pass up. It was about four hours away, so had to have the seller ship-that doubled my investment, hope it was worth it. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

JayT, I've never really figured out why, but the Fulton #2s don't fall far behind the others. I'd bet your cleaned up version would surprise you.


----------



## JayT

DonB, that's a nice grab. Don't really know much about those, but it looks complete to me. Does it show any signs of use?


----------



## JayT

Good to know, DonW. I just remember how much trouble WayneC was having selling his. I probably took the value down by stripping the wood and removing the original purplish red stain/dye, but the finish on the knob was pretty far gone, so don't know what else could have been done.

Kind of a moot point, as I'm not planning on getting rid of it-it's actually kinda fun to use.


----------



## donwilwol

I know it goes against every thing we're told, but I've never found restoring and making these planes look nice decreasing the value.


----------



## DonBroussard

JayT-If that 39 ⅜ was used, it was VERY little. I have some other weekend duties to attend to, but I hope to have it cleaned up a bit by the end of the day. I want to see if there are some hidden markings, like maybe an "SW" on the iron.


----------



## lateralus819

I think it decreases value slightly.

I've noticed, the planes where i leave the japanning, but do everything else, sell for a wee bit more. Not much, maybe $20 or so. Hit or miss i guess!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Don, I've been watching the 39's lately… not sure why, but I seem to want a set, or at least a couple lol


----------



## ToddJB

Man, $20,shipped is a killer deal, JT. You did a great job on it.


----------



## JayT

Anyone want to see a grown man cry?

"I actually missed out on a millers falls #10 for $20 shipped!!! I heard the notification and figured it was a message. Stuipid me." 
- lateralus819

This one?










No, wait, you meant this one!



















Absolutely nothing wrong with the plane other than some easily taken care of surface rust. Japanning was about 90% so just cleaned off the body and frog and waxed 'em up.










Wood got cleaned and waxed










Sole and sides got hit with some 220










A few minutes sharpening and presto!


----------



## richardwootton

That was just downright hateful Jay!


----------



## 33706

That WAS kinda cruel, *JayT!*


----------



## 33706

Here's some terrific how-to on sharpening handplanes… you won't wanna miss this!!






Pay especially close attention at the 15:25 mark.. and beyond.


----------



## DonBroussard

I did get a little shop time today, and some of it was spent on the Stanley 39 ⅜ posted in the last 30 or so posts (No. 41234). The iron is unmarked but the top of one of the knobs does have the "SW" on it. First time I've seen that marking on a plane part other than the iron. Of course, the iron is only ⅜".


----------



## Buckethead

That was a fun one PK


----------



## bandit571

For MikeH, and others









Sargent #414c









No, I'm not removing the frog, now that it is set the way I want it









Back of the lever cap has a "409" cast into it. Seems to work ok









Might be a type 4???


----------



## bandit571

I had a block of Walnut clamped as a test track. The wood clamps is there to stop the test track from rotating away. Does nicely with a block plane









And that ugly thing with a motor is









My $10, 13" scrollsaw. Table on it has been de-rusted.


----------



## lateralus819

While a #10 millers falls is a good deal.

Nothing beats my #1 for $30 shipped  from ebay.


----------



## richardwootton

No freaking way Lat! Pictures?


----------



## richardwootton

Oh, and what a one-upper play!


----------



## DanKrager

I'm not sure if I believe you or not, Lat. Send it over because holding in hand is believing. Pictures just aren't gonna cut it.

Oh. And YOU SUCK!
DanK


----------



## JayT

As of right now, mine happened, yours didn't. Neener, neener 

Now post some pics and a link to the ebay listing as proof, so that we can all be jealous.


----------



## lateralus819

I bought it a while ago, and sold it.

DonW can vouch. It of course, wasn't MINT. It had issues, a chipped mouth, the boss was snapped and re-affixed with a screw.

But it WAS a legit #1 for $30 bucks. Almost didn't buy it as it seemed too good to be true. I bought a new blade and a knob and handle, and sold it for a good profit, obviously no wheres near what they typically go for.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-VINTAGE-WOOD-HANDLES-BOX-PLANE-CARPENTER-TOOL-6-INCH-OVERALL-CRAFT-/251487808923?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8dd76d9b&nma=true&si=qgii4LzIMGB8PdGILIQOab%252Fk4Wc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Neener neener.


----------



## jmartel

Been thinking about making some wooden planes in the near future. Anyone got any plans for a scraper plane? I've got some plans for others already, but no scraper plane.


----------



## waho6o9

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24141

Here's a bunch of scraper planes, maybe there's some plans as well.

Mafe has a great pictorial on one:
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37795


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I was looking at those. I feel like adjustable blades would be good though.

Something like this:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/99261

I've found a PDF/Sketchup file of one from Popular woodworking which looks to do the trick, but I may end up modifying it a bit.

Just looking to see if there are any others I missed.


----------



## Iguana

Don W's made a couple: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/64518

And at least one more for the plane swap, IIRC.


----------



## Wally331

I got my fillister blade heat treated today. Used a map and propane torch simotaneously, and then quenched in vegetable oil. Tempered at 350 degrees for about 40 minutes. It works really great. Even better then I expected to be honest! I've got a short video of it along with some cuts from a dovetail saw. Nothing fancy, but enjoy..













The shavings in the video were really thick- still got an extremely clean edge. It looks like there was some tearout in the video but they were just some small fuzzies. Of course stuff like that only happens when your filming…


----------



## bandit571

Ebay win tonight: A Craftsman ( Made by Millers Falls) #5C BB

Shipping is $9.95

My winning bud was $0.01

Other than the Craftsmman stuff on it, it is a M-F #14c. Handles are intact, too. Will arrive here Tuesday or Thursday latest. Then a few Pictures? Not sure yet IF this will be a Gloat?


----------



## bandit571

Now, IF I can find a way to add a spur to this plane









Then I can make a few tenons…


----------



## CL810

Wally, that's some awesome work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Went to an estate auction last Saturday for a few hours, and met the webmaster of thkk , which was pretty cool. Long story short, the possible deal of the day was a bedrock-style K5 for $5. So much Keen Kutter and DE stuff…


----------



## benchbuilder

Hi guys, I just got a #7 stanley bailey type 8/9 plane and its in good shap except for a notch filed on one side about 3/16" deep, for its onwer id, and the missing short screw, about 5/8" long, that goes in the toe of the tote. I believe its a 12-20 thread but not sure. I was wondering if someone had one and would sell it to me. I believe this plane is a mix of the type 8 and 9. As stanley changed from one type to another they used up all parts to prevent waste and mixed parts with pat dates and casting letters or numbers. Mine has a type 8 bottom casting and type 9 frog. All the parts have the same rust and stains from time so i am sure of the dates. This was done on most all stanley bailey planes. So the first batch of the new type would be useable parts from the last type making the new type hard to type and date. I got my info from the blood and gore site on stanley bailey hand planes. At any rate i need the screw for the toe of the tote.


----------



## bandit571

Box came in the mail today. Inside was a Jack plane. I spent a whopping $0.01 plus S&H for this plane









But you see, it was made for Sears Craftsman, as the lever cap says, by Millers Falls.









That lever cap has the numbers "495" and a "3" under neath it. Keyhole style bolt hole with a flat spring. The "field" around the CRAFTSMAN logo is blue. This has a M-F Red frog. the base has a 5C BB stamped into the side. Tall front knob sits in a M-F raised base. Wood is intact. Hole in the iron is at the bottom.









There is no frog adjust bolt. Lateral lever is a M-F. Brass wheel.









Not sure what is under the finish on the handles, just yet.

Not too bad for a PENNY?


----------



## Tim457

A penny. That's why they call him the Bandit folks.


----------



## upchuck

Bandit-
I tip my bottom feeder hat to you. You are the champ.
chuck


----------



## bandit571

And, after a quick clean up, and a quick hone









Made a few shavings









Whatever the finish is on them handles…it is very THICK.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Benchbuilder, you might try timetestedtools or nhplaneparts for your needed part.


----------



## donwilwol

Benchbuilder, if you have an extra frog screw it will work. That is a pretty common missing part, so I'm sure I don't have an extra.

I probably have an extra frog screw. PM me if that will help.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The first hand plane I ever purchased was a Craftsman knuckle-cap block. It was an auction find, and you can see it on this (very early) picture of my just-completed bench:










I've seen very close models on ebay, and Sargent models that are also d*mn close to mine. Nothing on line, no ebay finds, nothing that nailed down an absolute model number or mfg date. It's really my daily user plane too, or I wouldn't concern myself with the research. Anyway, why bring this up?

Because last weekend I found a second one, same exact LAAM block plane. Very cool. A side-by-side shot:










Gotta be twice as nice, right? One for each hand?  Maybe not. Oh well, thought I'd share the story.


----------



## richardwootton

Nice Smitty!

Boy somebody better hop on this listing before they're gone! Hard to pass up on such a sweet deal!
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/tls/4525429007.html


----------



## chrisstef

Damn you Smitty. Ive got the iron and the cap for that sargent laab but a stanley 9 1/2 body. I havent been lookin but since you brought it up i figured id whine about it


----------



## CL810

New arrivals today. Pumped. 607 and LN 102


----------



## DonBroussard

Smitty and Stef-Please define LAAM and LAAB. I figure the "LA" is low angle, but the rest I'm unsure of. Thanks in advance for the free education.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, that's a Sargent made 5607. Made from 1926-1950.

CL810, a 607 *AND* a LN. what a day!


----------



## richardwootton

Don I think it's adjustable mouth / block. Great score CL810. That LN is gorgeous and I'd love to have a 607!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, have a COLUMBIA knucklecap, adjustable mouth block plane. Brass knob in front, two piece knuckle cap. Brass depth adjuster w/ left hand threads. lateral has a bearing to move the iron side to side. Handi-grip sides.

Other than the Columbia stamped into the iron, not a single mark on it.









Not a bad little plane









but it would be nice to know who made it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yup, Low Angle, Adjustable Mouth is it!

And Yoda, that is likely. No type studies on the 5607, is there? ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

According to Heckel's book, the craftsman were painted grey. The bottom one in the picture looks like it the black nitrate model. which dates 1943-45.

Heckel alludes to the fact that they made a lot more for craftsman then Sargent.

Is the new one a Sargent or Craftsman?


----------



## upchuck

I want another block plane. Specifically, I want a low angle, adjustable mouth, 1 & 5/8th wide blade mating onto a substantial bed (not a 1/8" strip). A knuckle joint would be oh so nice but not absolutely essential.
I love and use my #18, #9 1/2's, and my LA #61 and #60 1/2's all of the time. But I'd like to try a 1 & 5/8ths LA.
It would have to be vintage because of the bucks. I am not brand loyal. Stanley #65's look nice and meet my requirements but the only one I've seem in the wild locally had a badly chipped mouth.
So besides a Stanley #65, a Sargent #5607, a Craftsman #3732, or a Fulton #


> ?? (#5607, #3732, and #


?? all Sargent made?) what am I looking for? Did Miller's Falls, Union, Record, Ohio or other quality makers have a model like I described? What was the model number to help me look for one?
thanks


----------



## summerfi

These will be sold at an auction near me on Saturday. Would someone like to ID the tools in the pic and state what a fair price for each would be? Unfortunately, auctions around here usually bring ridiculous prices.


----------



## richardwootton

Bob I'm not much help in the way of IDing gies, but there looks to be some really nice planes there. My assumption would be pre-war Stanley, but this is a bit out of my wheel house.


----------



## ColonelTravis

upchuck - can't answer your question, sorry, but just curious what that size does that your others don't?


----------



## ColonelTravis

CL810 - Good Lord, man!


----------



## ShaneA

There is some coin in there. Looks like a router plane w/blades. A circular plane, a carriage plane. A jointer, none of those come cheap. I haven't a clue on value, but they look to be in good shape.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Richard & Shane. Planes are not in my wheel house either, but I agree there are some nice tools there. This is part of an old tool chest that includes a bunch of chisels, saws, and miscellaneous stuff. I'm thinking the entire lot is worth around $500, but I'm sure they will part it out. Here is another plane pic from the lot.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Bob, looks like a #12 on the very right of that nice little box, along with a spokeshave and router plane. For the bench planes looks like 4, 5 and like was said either a 7 or 8. Two of those benchers appear to have low knobs, which (if original) I believe means pre-WWI but I defer to the experts. Drawknife in the middle, maybe a 9 1/2 or 9 1/4 for the block? #46 in the 2nd photo?

Everything looks pretty nice, which probably ain't good for a bargain hunter but who knows, you might end up with an incredible deal if you're there.


----------



## richardwootton

I'd probably pay 500 for the lot, especially after seeing them in person. You could totally get that back on eBay if you wanted.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I haven't cleaned it up, but they're both black. No gray anywhere. Small window for black, them, which would explain why I haven't seen others. Thanks, Don!


----------



## summerfi

Thanks guys. It's kinda like fishing I guess. You don't catch any unless you're there. I think I'll go with low expectations. I usually don't buy anything at auctions due to the high prices, but we'll see. Here are some more pics.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bob-Those vintage tools certainly look like they're worth a look. Are all those pictures of one lot? If you can get ALL those tools for $500, buy them and break them out yourself.

EDIT: That tool next to the spokeshave in the first set of pics looks a bit small to be a No. 12. I'm comparing it to the router plane. I have a No. 11, and a No. 71, and the body of a 71 looks to be much bigger than the tool by the spokeshave, but I could be wrong.


----------



## summerfi

Don, I'm sure they will split them out individually or into smaller lots. Auctioneers like to do that to get more $$$.

Edit: Here's a better pic of that tool.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bob, that's a fine flat of tools in that first pic above. Easily biddable, especially if you need all of them.


----------



## DonBroussard

I hope they keep the sets together, like the auger bits. Judging from other tool boxes I've seen on the web lately, the box itself might go for a coupla hundred. Good luck to you on the bidding, and I hope the auction gods smile on you!


----------



## upchuck

Col Travis-
I don't know because I don't have one. All of my low angle blocks feel fine in my hand(s) but they are all narrow w/ 1 & 3/8th inch blades. All of my regular angle blocks also feel fine in my hand and I am more likely to use two hands on those. I have a half of a dozen or so #9 1/2s or #18 and one that is an inch longer that doesn't smile as well as the others. Maybe because it isn't tuned up as well. Maybe because it is an Excelsior and the shape is different. Maybe I'd just like to try one. I'd give up my #4's before I'd ever think of giving up my #4 1/2s. I just want a wide body Low Angle block.


----------



## upchuck

Bob-
Maybe the tool next to the spoke shave is something like a #67 universal.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks like there's an Atkins stair saw in the bunch.


----------



## summerfi

Looks like you nailed it Chuck.

I think the saw in the last pic is a flooring saw, maybe a Bishop.


----------



## john2005

And you NEEEED AAAALLLLLL of them!


----------



## john2005

Maybe that 20 could help you with yours


----------



## ColonelTravis

Upchuck - sounds good to me. Plus, like another plane for anyone around here is gonna be just one darn plane too many.


----------



## donwilwol

Bob, in this part of the woods the box alone is worth $500. The jointer plane looks like a#7 would retail about $100. The circular plane looks to be a #20. It's easily worth $200+. The 4 and the #5 ate $50 each. The router plane $60 or so. I don't know the numbers on the spoke shaves, but they are good quality and $30-$50 each.

they are low knob with a lateral adjuster so they are type 5 to 11, which are excellent.

if they happen to sell that whole box at once, I think $1000 wouldn't be unreasonable.


----------



## bandit571

Chuck: check out the Millers Falls #47 low angle adjustable mouth, knuckle capped, 1-5/8" wide cutter block plane. Might be close to what you are looking for?

Still trying to find out who made a block plane for COLUMBIA

Barn Sale today…..and I'm between pay checks…...tain't fair…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You're right on both counts. I typed stair, was thinking floor. Unique blade shape, and tote says Disston vs. atkins. Either way, a cool saw and I want one.


----------



## upchuck

Thanks, Bandit. I'll add the MF #47 to my search list. 
I'm no help with your Columbia block. I have a vise from Cleveland, Ohio, but that is Columbia*n*. But cast iron is cast iron and it all came from some foundry. Good Luck.


----------



## Wally331

Went to a nice estate sale today. Lot of nice stuff there, a real nice Wilcox quick release vise, two complete post drills and plenty of hand tool goodies. I managed to snag some stuff before the collectors got there. A Stanley no.7 for $30, Stanley no.271 for $3, brace and bits, a decent keen kutter saw and a drill bit index.









And one more thing that I think will make even Smitty and Don jealous, a vintage Norton multi-oilstone. Built like a tank, solid cast iron. It appears to be very rare, anyone have info on it? A quick search didn't turn up too much..


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. And at $5? That's a great get Wally


----------



## ColonelTravis

Man, every estate sale I go to has ugly vacuums, ugly paintings, ugly chairs, ugly Christmas snowmen, ugly rakes, ugly porcelin rabbits, ugly sweater vests, ugly computers, just ugly, ugly, ugly - never sweet beautiful rusty tools.

It ain't fair!


----------



## ToddJB

It ain't fair!

Says the guy who won a SawStop


----------



## ColonelTravis

Well yeah - minus that part.

Great snag, Wally. Glad they found a worthy home.


----------



## bandit571

What is it about $5 today? Seems everybody is spending just a fiver









This was the pick of the litter today

Millers Falls No. 14 type 4. You don't want to know what the rest looked like….......


----------



## Tim457

Is that the box for the 271 next to it? I didn't realize they were that small. Nice score Wally. 
Aint fair, hah!

Bob good luck. If the auctions there are too pricey you can always buy a ticket and go east for some rust tourism. Might come out ahead.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice haul Wally. Keep that 271 box!


----------



## bandit571

Ran into a small snag on this one….ONE CRACK on the side and into the mouth









Should have looked a little closer when I saw that chip out. However, the plane behind is a Craftsman version. Maybe convert it to the #14? Or let the crack alone?


----------



## summerfi

Wally, I think you deserve a *you suck* for that haul.

I did pretty well at some yard sales this morning. Kind of a warm up for the auction tomorrow. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61822


----------



## donwilwol

How cool is this?



















And here's what I did it for.

And yes it was broke. So was the knob and tote.


----------



## bandit571

I'll leave things be on the #14, for now. It is all clean and shiny. Like I said, this was the pick of that litter, the rest weren't even worth the effort to pick up…

Next hunt, I will be taking a scratchy pad along, to look a lot closer at them "deals", BTW, the Craftsman #5C BB sitting behind it? Counting a penny for the bid, and the $9.95 shipping, isn't too bad.

Had a wood cased Tap & Die set, but the wood case had rotted away around the parts.


----------



## shampeon

Don, that's awesome.


----------



## 7Footer

Awesome Don! It's like an exhibit of plane anatomy!


----------



## ToddJB

Don, that is awesome (as twice already stated). Though you're missing the Frog and your iron arrow kind of looks like it points to the frog.


----------



## ColonelTravis

I think Don owns every cool thing ever made in the hand tool world. Hey looking at your great chart I didn't see "frog"!


----------



## Buckethead

This a joyous day in hand plane land!

Todd… Adding some perspective. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

godday lost it the first time when I was almost done, I guess I forgot the frog the second time. Fixed.


----------



## Buckethead

The frog is always the most overlooked part. Irons are sexy, soles are integral, mouth and throat… I will leave those alone, ;-). But the poor frog… They should have called it the breast or something.


----------



## CFrye

That is cool, Don! Saw it earlier today when I was trying to ID this beast


















I think it's a Sargent, type 3 or 4, 418 with some missing parts. 
The rest of you all put this to shame! Good hauls today!


----------



## richardwootton

Danny Candy, get the evapo ready!


----------



## donwilwol

Candy, a type 3 has a twisted lat. Yours is a type 4 or later. Buy a hock blade and chip breaker. I may have a cap.


----------



## upchuck

DonW-
Like the others before me I love your photo. You asked, 'How cool is this?" Hyper-cool!
That photo should be the standard reference piece when people talk about plane parts. It will insure that everyone is speaking the same language. It prevents any confusion about parts and pieces and nomenclature. 
Your whole timetestedtools web site is very handy as the standard reference to direct people towards.
Good show. 
*Minor* improvements?...1) Label (with arrows) the parts in the photo below the major one. The one with the lever cap, cap iron, cap iron screw, and cutter. Your fans all know that you can disassemble, restore and reassemble a plane blindfolded, while blind drunk, in a blinding hail storm but some will be directed to your site won't know how to remove the lever cap. 2) Do the same detailed disassembly and label (with arrows) the frog.
Bravo!


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Don. The body doesn't have Sargent or any numbers stamped on it and the tote is only 1 and 5/8" from the frog screws. So I was thinking maybe a combo of parts? Bandit said he needed some victims for the rehab center in the Dungeon Shop. I may sent it to him for resurection!


----------



## donwilwol

Candy, just think how good you'd feel when that Sargent jointer is bright and shiny and taking wispy thin shavings!

*Upchuck*, the break out is on my to-do. Baby step man, baby steps.

And thanks for the compliment on the site.


----------



## richardwootton

+1 what Don said Candy!


----------



## upchuck

Candy-
Is that #418 your biggest plane? I find a #6 sized plane very friendly for the scale of work I do. And what DonW said about "...wispy thin shavings!" or big ol' chips like Fritos. It just depends on how you set the plane up.
DonW-
No criticism implied or suggested. Your baby steps beat my aimless crawling around the floor with a loaded diaper any day.
chuck


----------



## CFrye

Chuck, it is the biggest. This, however, 


will always be my favorite!


----------



## jmartel

Here's a couple for you guys. And they're functional.


----------



## jmartel

Posting again so it'll show up.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## richardwootton

What woods are used on that tote and knob Yoda?


----------



## Buckethead

I'm out of words, but it really is a banner day in planeville. So much happening, that I can only enjoy the reading. Well done, all!


----------



## bandit571

Just a five dollar jack plane









Might take a bit easy on this one









the sole doesn't look too bad, though









Just a $5 jack plane…..


----------



## CL810

Red's planes in jmartels hand. True that.


----------



## DonBroussard

jmartel-Man, I knew the No. 1 was small, but that's smaller than I imagined! Chuckle, chuckle.


----------



## CFrye

JMartel, are those made by ArtRafael? One of those might could take the place of the Italian plane as my favorite.
Don, those remind me of spats!


----------



## jmartel

Yes they are, Candy. I pulled them from another woodworking forum that he has been posting them on.


----------



## thedude50

thin skinned people drive me nuts thanks for the thread Al and the fact you leave us alone and that you don't act like a baby when people disagree


----------



## donwilwol

Richard, they were broken rosewood with locust patches.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, scary sharped the iron in the "new" Millers Falls No. 14 T 4. Went to 2K grit. and shined things up a bit









And tried it on on some old fir. Then a little piece of walnut scrap









Corners of the iron are just knocked back a hair, no tracks. Will give it a bit more work. Also cleaned up a spare iron









So I can exchange it for an 8" radius iron in the scrub jack. Spare iron is a thick Buck Brothers iron from Home depot @$3. It WAS in the Franken Bailey, until I parted it out.

So far, the $5 Jack is doing…...ok.


----------



## summerfi

This is my report on the auction of the chest of tools that I posted a couple days ago. It's not really a plane topic, but since I started it here, I'll finish it here.

When I saw the chest in person, it was even more impressive than in the pictures. There were more layers to the box, thus more tools than pictured. The auctioneer sold the whole thing as one lot. When he started, he said he already had a starting bid of $700. I bid $750 and we were off to the races. There were only two guys bidding against me. I bailed out at $900 but they kept going. When all was said and done, the chest full of tools sold for $1550. It was definitely an awesome chest, but that was probably close to retail, and I wasn't going to pay that much. A disappointment, but not unexpected.

I only bought two things at the auction. First was a lot of 4 saws for $12.50. From top to bottom:
1. An old saw with nib and a funky homemade handle. I believe it is a Disston No. 7 but I can't see an etch or stamp at this time.
2. What I believe to be a Disston D-7 with broken handle.
3. Disston D-8 that should clean up to near pristine condition.
4. Keen Kutter No. 88.










The other thing I bought was this lot of stuff in a graniteware tub for $17.50. The plane is a Stanley 110 with repaired cap. The brace is a Stanley No. 923 10". The chisel is a Hibbard, Spencer & Bartlett. Most of the stuff in both pics will end up as ebay fodder when I get around to it.










Oh, and that flooring saw was a Keen Kutter and it sold for $40 or $50.


----------



## Airframer

Snagged this for $15 on eBay last week. It is nearly complete and should do nicely as a partner to my other 45 while doing T&G's. Should clean up pretty nicely.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

$15? Man, that is a dandy pick-up!!


----------



## ColonelTravis

Dandy 45 indeed.

Too bad about the chest, Bob, but that's a nice pile of stuff for $30.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Modest acquisition today…










MF 1662 10" brace, an oil can, a SW No. 00 level, a Lakeside-ironed block planeand two insulators for $5

My first Millers Falls brace.


----------



## bandit571

Unable to go Rust Hunting right now, so….









Since I had 8 pieces of Barn Siding still sitting around, took it out on them….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ bandit, that looks like an illustration rather than a pic. Cool effect!


----------



## DonBroussard

Eric-Cool get with the 45, and at a WAY cool price too!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

home from church, already dancing with the dark side. This ebony is wicked stuff.


----------



## richardwootton

Pretty tough stuff to work?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Not as bad as I thought Richard. Pretty much like the other exotics I've worked with (Indian rosewood and bubinga).


----------



## BigRedKnothead

some shots of Midwest walnut here in town. Just to drive Don Yoda nuts


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don I was just goofin cause I know how much you like walnut. It's everywhere here. That pic doesn't do justice to how many logs are in that yard.

Anyway, here's how the ebony and walnut turned out.


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## donwilwol

no worries Red. I thought I'd throw out a shot of the "new" 607.

I like your butterflies.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shoot, I missed it. That thing is schweet. Japanning nearly all there.

First Clayton, now you…..It hurts.


----------



## CL810

I got a bit too excited with my 607 purchase. Overlooked that it had the wrong lever cap. Stamped 5-1/2 on backside. So I assume that's for a 605-1/2. Anyway, it's 2-3/16" and the blade is 2-3/8".

If anyone has a type 6 lever cap for a 607 I'm looking.


----------



## bandit571

Seem to have a Jack Plane problem…..might have too many in the shop?

Sargent #414c, Stanley #5 T19, Craftsman ( Millers Falls) #5C BB, Milers Falls #14 T4, Corsair C-5 Scrub Jack.

There is also:

Stanley 5-1/2 T17, and a Four Square SW 5-14 Junior Jack

Bringing up the rear;

Rebuilt DE6c 18" try plane.

Might be a bit crowded down there???


----------



## terryR

So…who is our resident expert on Stanley no.40 Type Study? Do the 40's closely follow the usual type study?

Curious since I'm restoring my 40…this weekend I re-applied epoxy to the cracks in knob and tote to add strength so I could use the original wood (trying to improve the plane gene pool as PK mentioned!). But, after hand sanding, I can clearly tell the knob came off a plane which has the raised boss to accept the knob…my 40 casting has no such boss.

Did some reading at Patrick's Blood and Gore, he only mentions an early thin-casting model and a later model, no numbers involved. He also says the earlier ones have this sexy tall knob (see below)...










and the tote is different, too.

Anyone know about what date these changes occurred? Anybody have a tall knob like the photo, and willing to measure it with calipers for me? I can probably copy it from photos, but always like measurements as a guideline.

And who was offering the correct threaded rods for knobs a couple of months ago? Want to trade a few threaded rods for a cool flint knife?


----------



## donwilwol

And who was offering the correct threaded rods for knobs a couple of months ago

That was WayneC

Edit:
And john Walter's on the #40 "beech handles from 1896-1942; hardwood in 1949; rosewood handles from 1950-1962"

if that helps at all.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Don.
I'm a rank beginner at typology, but want to learn…


----------



## DonBroussard

terryR-My No. 40 has the tall knob and no boss. Mine also has the iron sharpened on both ends with different cambers. The iron is marked "Stanley Rule and Level Co."










Here's a drawing with the knob dimensions:










Keep in mind that I took the measurements with a vintage caliper (pictured below), so they're not digitally accurate.










EDIT-If you need the inside diameters, I can get those too.


----------



## theoldfart

^ I think mine is later









40 1/2 "B" casting


----------



## terryR

Thanks guys! I think DonB's looks closer to mine, although I have Made In USA cast along the tote. Thanks for the measurements, DonB!

Ah, much to learn…


----------



## DonBroussard

Kevin-The iron's width looks wider than on mine, which is 1-7/16". How wide is the iron on your 40-½?


----------



## WayneC

I'm happy to make treaded rods. Let me know what length rod you need.


----------



## theoldfart

DonB, don't know off the top of my head. I'll measure it when I get home.


----------



## DonBroussard

Just curious. The world won't stop turning if I never find out.


----------



## WayneC

How much do you guys use your #40? I've not felt the need to get one yet.


----------



## DonBroussard

When I need to take a lot off a face or an edge, I'll bring out the No. 40. Or if I just need to make pine shavings to use as fire starter . . .


----------



## theoldfart

Used it a lot. I had a lot of white and red oak that was dirty and didn't want send it through the planer. Also use it to adjust width quickly ( could have used a draw knife I suppose)


----------



## DonBroussard

terryR-FYI, my No. 40 doesn't have the "Made in USA" cast into the area around the tote. The walls are thinner than other planes I have; even some block planes have thicker side walls.


----------



## bandit571

Made a Windsor #33 into a small scrub plane.

MAJOR BUMMER! Got sniped on a Stanley #35! By a dollar! Just as well, as the knob was gone, lateral was missing, sole was curved up at both ends. Needed a chip breaker as well.

Did a BIN on a Craftsman #4 sized Rusty& Crusty Sargent made plane. $15 plus free ship. Less work for me, too…


----------



## bandit571

There is a tip out there:

Totes for those Windsor #33 are very nice, and they can be adapted to other tote-less planes. Even the knob is very nice. For about $10 per plane…..nice source of woodwork for other planes…


----------



## TerryDowning

Along the same lines as bandit, I converted an old Lakeside jack plane to use a scrub. Just put a heavy camber on the blade and scrub away. The mouth on this particular plane was way too wide for my taste even with the frog all the way forward. It works great as a scrub though.


----------



## bandit571

My Scrub Jack is an old Corsair C-5 Cyclops. There was a single bolt to hold the frog, right in the center of the frog. 8" camber to the iron, never worry about the frog, or the mouth. Nice scrub plane @ 14" long.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Wayne, IF I can find out the proper tote and knob for my scrub, I'll PM…

I use my scrub for taking the uglieness off boards so I can guess at the grain underneath when I want to make something curvy like a spoon. Luckily the scrub I got from CFrye in the Swap is a great tool, with a Nice Ash iron, so I mostly use it.

Ha! Just 'won' my first Type 11 off kneeBay! A cute lil no.3 for $17.50 since it's missing a tote and appears pretty rusty in the seller's photos. Let the no.3 collection begin! Soon, I'll have a type 11 and 19…hopefully a 5? Guess that's more of a trio, not a collection, but even Lat had to start somewhere!


----------



## bandit571

Too many Jack planes??









Ya think????


----------



## theoldfart

Don, the 40 1/2 has a cutter width of 1 1/2", maybe a hair under but more than 1 7/16". It's a sweetheart as well.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Kevin. I don't think my eyes are that keen, though, so don't be impressed. Must be the perspective of the photos.


----------



## terryR

Guys, thanks for all your measurements and tips on the 40 vs 40 1/2! I still have no clue what type mine is, but with the casting down to the bare metal, I can tell this particular knob, or one the exact same size has been on this plane a LONG TIME.

My decision? Put it all in a tupperware box till I learn more, and start cleaning on the 5306! LOL.


----------



## TheFridge

A block plane is one of those little nubby bastards that fit in your palm?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Short answer, yes. But depending on your palm, they many not fit. Blocks range from a couple / three inches to more than seven in length…


----------



## upchuck

terryR and all-
Blood and Gore talks about two main casting differences in the #40. The later of the two had a "T" shaped blade support (frog?) while the earlier version only had simple cross width blade support. I understand that it is not uncommon to find broken lever caps with the earlier version. The lever cap screw on the #40 I have pushes down on the blade directly over the bottom of the letter "T" maximizing support and minimizing blade and cast iron lever cap flex. The bottom of the letter "T" is the highest point of the blade support with the plane in use.

Also my #40 has raised casting marks 1) "STANLEY" across the toe, 2) "No 40" behind the knob and in front of the rib, and 3) "MADEINUSA" between the tote and blade support on the left side. 1) & 2) are read side to side and 3) runs the length of the plane. There is also an impressed number (261) at the mouth of the casting bed and a number (262) impressed into the lever cap. Both impressed numbers are dim and the 6's may be 8's.

My tote and knob resemble standard plane toes and knobs without the taller, beefier knob base that I usually see.


----------



## upchuck

TheFridge-
What Smitty said…Also to my way of thinking a block plane will have the blade mounted with the bevel up.


----------



## chrisstef

Fellas - http://50.115.35.242/topics/61962 - a real oddball.


----------



## WayneC

Not seen one before…


----------



## Pezking7p

Looking at a user jointer plane. Siegley no. 7 yay or nay?


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, Siegly made very good planes.


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks, don. I saw your #6 while searching for info but I never could find any info about useability and fair price.


----------



## Ripthorn

Pez, one thing to keep in mind is that certain Siegly planes used their own numbering system. I learned this the hard way by getting a Siegly #6 which was really the same size as a Stanley #5. So go on actual measurements, not the number cast into it.


----------



## donwilwol

> Thanks, don. I saw your #6 while searching for info but I never could find any info about useability and fair price.
> 
> - Pezking7p


If you post some pictures, I can give you some info. Prices seem to run about the same as Stanley, but the real Siegley (before Stanley bought them) can bring some more money.

The other nice thing about Siegley, its still possible to find one undocumented.

Here is the best thread I've seen and a place where you may get better answers.


----------



## terryR

Ahhh, my FIRST Type11 arrived in an pre-opened box yesterday…luckily no harm. $16.50! + shipping.










And thus begins my Stanley No.3 collection! Only have 3 of 20 so far…but I love the v-logo.

I also scored a Sargent 409 for the opening bid of $8.99 since it was listed as a block plane! It needs new wood, but that sounds a couple of days of fun to me! LOL!


----------



## Mosquito

I've got 2 T11 #3's if I would have known you were lookin', I probably could have hooked you up 

Also, just won a KK7 last night, so now I've got 7, 5-1/2, 5, 4-1/2, and 4 in that collection, along with a K64


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the offer, Mos. But, I really need to get some more rust in my lungs…been too long! LOL.


----------



## Pezking7p

> Thanks, don. I saw your #6 while searching for info but I never could find any info about useability and fair price.
> 
> - Pezking7p
> 
> If you post some pictures, I can give you some info. Prices seem to run about the same as Stanley, but the real Siegley (before Stanley bought them) can bring some more money.
> 
> The other nice thing about Siegley, its still possible to find one undocumented.
> 
> Here is the best thread I ve seen and a place where you may get better answers.
> 
> - Don W


Don, Thanks for the info. It was something I accidentally came across last night on ebay with very poor pictures, but appeared as though it could be possible diamond in the rough status. #7 siegley with tote/knob looking immaculate, $49 +$15 shipping. I was going to just buy it but I didn't pull the trigger for fear of ending up with a crappy user. The frog on these things doesn't look very supportive, and that concerned me.

Anyway, anyone have a user #7 they want to sell? The sole on mine is too bowed for me to flatten it.


----------



## bandit571

This just showed up at the door awhile ago. Mail Carrier dropped off a padded bag









Craftsman#408. Might take awhile to clean & shine back up….$15 + FREE shipping!


----------



## CL810

The old guard came out to watch the new boy at play. It's been a very good week.


----------



## terryR

My, what tall knobs you have there, Clayton. An a friggin awesome chop! 

Finally figured a way to keep the postman from opening my boxes…order planes so crusty no one wants to touch 'em!

Received my $20 Sargent 409 today…must have had a brain fart since it has all wood (cracked)...










...already figured out what type it is. The type with the blade rusted into the mouth! LOL. That's one I haven't yet seen…


----------



## jordanp

Anyone have the threaded cutter depth adjustment rod and brass depth adjuster nut for a stanley 71 router plane that you would be willing to part with? ( not the depth stop/foot)

I've stopped in here to check on this before.. but after looking on fleabay off and on for a couple of months thought I would check again. I may have to search in the wild…


----------



## bandit571

Contact Eric over at nhplaneparts.com? He sells a LOT of parts for Stanleys on the Feebay. Even has a "store" there.


----------



## CL810

Terry I can't wait to see what magic you work with the 409.


----------



## bandit571

The Craftsman #408 is almost cleaned up.

Iron and chip breaker both were bent into a curve: fixed
Clearcoat on everything: cleaned off
Chipbreaker wouldn't mate up eith the iron: fixed

Bolts are rusty: Cleaned up

Handles need refinished: haven't yet
Tote has a crack: someone had done a "repair" to it…...will try to fix later.

Film @ 2300 hrs…

Tote bolt needs a washer or three. Knob has a washer and a lock washer.

Both bolts were bent: Staright as can be, now. Knob bolt was bent in the middle of the threaded end. tote was a nice curve. Most bolts were BLUED. Were being the word. Most of the blue is gone, even the wheel was blue dyed?

Still has a few paint spots here and there.

Nice little #3 sized plane. Under the frog…408


----------



## BigRedKnothead

So I wake up to a text from a friend saying I HAVE to check out this estate sale…..and for the first time I'm glad I went to one:









Highlights being a $30 LN 102, and a $10 disston backsaw.

And a $100 Jet scrollsaw. Friggin love it.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice one Red !!!


----------



## chrisstef

Good score Rojo. I cant say ive ever seen a LN for sale in the wild.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nice haul, Red. Like stef, I've never seen one of those LN's at a flea market or antique store. All the tools there look like keepers.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks guys. The LN had a big masking tape price on it for $30. I didn't haggle. I did however bump into people as I reached across two tables for it….lol. 
I already have a 102….but doesnt' a guy need 2? I can tell it's earlier LN stuff. The machining isn't quite as nice.

All the rest of the equip was late model craftsman. Pretty sure I got all the goodies.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Red, I back-ordered a scroll saw from Woodcraft earlier this week. I paid significantly more than $100 though


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The scroll saw was tough to price because Jet doesn't make it anymore. But ya, I think I got a pretty good deal

I've got an 80's era crapsman scroll saw right now. It's awful. The Jet works like a dream in comparison.


----------



## Mosquito

I ended up going with an Excalibur 16". It was my wedding present to myself, or so I'm told lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Yup, I'm told those are the shizzle now. I wonder how the Jet stacks up? 
I never needed one til I started dabbling with inlays.


----------



## Mosquito

not to get too off topic, but I have wanted one for a long time, and I think it'll be tremendously helpful when I like to make scratch built computer cases, and hope to continue making a few more saws for my till, and it'll be nice for the totes. Now to wait the week and a half to get it lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, I found an old woodworkers Journal review that had my Jet selling for $400 in 1995. Eeekk, I almost feel bad talking them down to $100 now. I couldn't find info about it on my phone at the time.

Actually this is the 2nd time I've bought stuff (LNs in particular) from an estate. Both times their kids really like that my daughter and I were actually going to put this stuff back to work. A bittersweet circle I suppose.

Coincidentally this stuff belonged to a retiree of the Midwest Walnut mill I posted days ago. Somebody had already bought the stack of walnut for $25. Bummer.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, a Re-habbed Craftsman #408









Made for Sears by Sargent.









Base casting is very thick









Handles will be getting a refinishing, to get back to showroom clean…


----------



## bandit571

While picking up a $10.69 Millers Falls#9 ( In original box) tonight, had a moment of weakness, and picked up a H1203 Handyman…....I THINK. Got both home. While the #9 will just need a sharpening, the 1203 is a mystery:

While the lever cap (flaking plating) IS a Handyman C-153 with a 7 C stamped in it, and the Iron is stamped as a clipped box Stanley Handyman #H1203, other items are a bit strange

Nuts on the end of the handle bolts are Aluminnum.
Yoke is a shiny, solid cast piece
Wheel is steel and LARGE. Three khurled rings. 
Forg, handles, base were all painted GREEN, almost a Kelly Green. Handles are now stripped, and a coat of dark stain applied.

Under that green paint was a gray Japanning. Stamped into the base were:
C-3 and C-72 under the tote base.

Bolts for the frog are one piece bolt and washer.

The rib in front of the mouth is a "bow" not straight across on top. No ring for the short knob. Base for the frog to sit on looks like an H, two side rails and a cross bar. There is a rib across the toe and heel. Maybe a 1103 base?

At least the Millers Falls #9 looks minty….

BTW: although the edge of the stanley iron was….nasty, at least the it was straight along it's length. Iron is even a bit on the thicker side.

Tote looks like a "normal" tote, NOT that POS handle of the later Handyman planes…


----------



## jordanp

I checked with nhplaneparts he wasn't even aware that part came off the 71 and said he would check into it for me and then became unresponsive.. sigh


----------



## donwilwol

Jordan, I don't think that the threaded rod comes of either. I'll look at the ones I have later. And the adjuster nut one all I've seen are steel not brass, but maybe the real early ones are brass, I'm not sure.

I was cleaning up the 71 about a week ago. I dropped that nut and it rolled under my bench and out the other side. It took me a week to find it and I was looking for something else I dropped when I finally found it.


----------



## donwilwol

> Jordan, I don t think that the threaded rod comes of either. I ll look at the ones I have later. And the adjuster nut one all I ve seen are steel not brass, but maybe the real early ones are brass, I m not sure.
> 
> - Don W


The threaded pieces is separate. Although I've never seen one separated. The nut isn't brass on any I have. I'd try to locate a broken base to salvage the part.


----------



## DanKrager

ROFL DonW.  I learned a LONG time ago, the trick to finding something is to look for something else. Just do it from the start to save time.
DanK


----------



## terryR

joke: Why do you always find stuff in the LAST place you look?

Because, once you find it, you stop looking! 

Now, where's my glasses?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, My, it has landed…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Something buried deep within…


----------



## theoldfart

Nice, bubble wrap. So what!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And that should be enough, right?

But wait, there's more!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's 'patina' when hands touch cast iron that in turn changes color, right? We have that…


----------



## lateralus819

Was that the one on eBay?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bought from LJ Walden, who picked it at an estate sale!


----------



## lateralus819

Sweet find.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tasting wood once again, very nice.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome Smitty, glad it found a good home.


----------



## theoldfart

It's where it belongs,Kudos Walden, nice score Smitty. Some action footage is in order!


----------



## DonBroussard

Smitty-it certainly was well-protected in transit. Pray tell, what is it? I'd like to know so if I see one in the wild, I'll be tempted to pick it up. Thanks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, it's a Stanley (of course) #9 cabinetmaker's block plane. Good detail on the Blood and Gore site, but it's for end grain / shooting mostly.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for adding to my education, Smitty. I've seen some similar to that, but I was told they were for printing/printers.


----------



## bandit571

Minty, in it's original box









Price on the box was when it was new….$5,07

Millers Falls No. 9 stamped into the side. Japanning? 100%. Edge of the iron has ONE small nick.

$10.69 counting OH Sales Tax. Yep, drove over to pick this up, so, NO SHIPPING.


----------



## racerglen

Smitty, very nice, Bandit, WTF, where y'all find this stuff..ya I know, E bay trolling..
Wife says I should go that way and unload some stuff..(seems she's collecting ceramic pots..)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Action shot.


----------



## richardwootton

Sweet #9 Smitty! Those bad boys are pretty pricey on the bay, right? Also that hammer in your first pic is really cool, what is it?


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, my heart starts to race every time I see that #9! If I'm not around for a while you'll know what happened. Just sent some flowers!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Richard, a planishing hammer is what I've been able to gather. For a tinsmith, for example. I like it because it doesn't make any french kisses on wood if some whacking is needed.

The #9 is very pricey on the 'bay. I talked with LJ Walden back and forth on value vs. tool budget / available funds; we came to a number. I'm fortunate to have it, he did very well re: return on investment. He would have gotten more on the open market, but (thank goodness) decided to keep it in the LJ family. I owed pictures too, so I'm happy to make good on that.

Don, it's sweet. I won't lie…


----------



## ShaneA

So how does it compare in functionality vs the 51? Guys who will never probably see either demand to know…


----------



## chrisstef

Is the 9 meant to be a one handed operation?


----------



## Buckethead

TELL US MORE ABOUT DAT 9.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's heavier than I expected it to be, and it is difficult to hold on the shoot board. It would benefit from a track, actually, but that would detract from it's 'portableness' if that makes sense.

Iron is 90 degrees across the sole vs. the skew of the #51. It really needs sharp to keep this from being a problem.

Not clear how the knob handle is to be employed yet. Mayble with the other handle spanned over the plane, likea wooden jack? But when would i address end grain in such a way?

It's a specialty plane, so special I'm at somewhat of a loss to exploit its strengths (yet).

More to come.


----------



## Buckethead

Have you picked out a special spot to display it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Into the 'not wall hung' tool cabinet right now, spooning on the tail of ole' heft and hubris.


----------



## richardwootton

It should go on the wall directly across from the toilet so you can gaze upon it as you sit upon your throne.


----------



## bandit571

He's at it again









A number three sized plane on a test drive…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's a draw to the shop, that's for sure. It needs to find it's user niche, though.


----------



## bandit571

There is a Miter shooting board? Maybe these were Mitre planes?

Number on the iron of that number three sized plane i rehabbed? #1203.


----------



## CL810

Bandit, that pic of the MF (that I must have) should be in the LJ Hall of Fame photo album.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's a 'cabinetmaker's block,' but made (primarily) to be used on its side as a mitre device.


----------



## bandit571

funny thing is, I already had a M-F #9 in the shop…..

now there are two of them?

Also a #14, a #8 and a low angle #1455 ( also NIB).

Mostly Type fours, I think. I haven't typed the latest one, yet…


----------



## donwilwol

a little shameless self promo…...

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/wilwolD/No4DoveTInfillPlane/No4DovetInfillPlane-01.asp


----------



## Wally331

Sweet Don! How do you go about getting to write an article for wkfine tools? It seems like they have been going through a lot of changes recently. New authors and whatnot, but I can't get enough of that site. Between that, norsewoodsmith, and lj's its enough information for a century of continuous reading!

Anyways, I'm looking to sell my old no.7 jointer since I picked up that newer one. The newer one just has a more robust casting and it works just as well. The old one has the smaller wheel and you turn it counterclockwise to advance the blade, it works great, however it has a hairline crack on one of the cheeks. Is $60 asking too much for a jointer with a crack? It seems pretty stable and has never caused me any problems. Everything else is in great shape, lightly cleaned, so what is fair price to ask?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pretty darn cool Don.

edit: Wally $60 sounds reasonable, but I'm terrible at valuing these things


----------



## summerfi

That's WAY cool Don. Congrats!


----------



## JustplaneJeff

Don Congrats on a fine article and plane anyone would be proud to own. I look forward to the day I might attempt to make me a plane or two. Again fine job!!!


----------



## CFrye

Really Cool, Don! Congratulations!


----------



## john2005

Atta boy Don! Congrats

In other news, I was looking at my plane "collection" the other day, specifically the blocks and I realized I don't have a 9 1/2. So I go to fleabay and have come to the conclusion that both the buyers and the sellers smoke crack. So far my average plane price is somewhere in the 20-30 dollar region. Including shipping. There are some on there for 60 bucks. American! It's like the most popular plane there is. Not like it's a 9 or anything. Friggen retarded.

End rant


----------



## widdle

Well done Don…great article..


----------



## theoldfart

Don, congrats. I've been following WK for some time now, kinda cool to see someone I know in there. Article is well done, and great pics.


----------



## donwilwol

How I haven't seen this before is a mystery

I suggest something to protect the keyboard!!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/-snapshot-/sets/72157629855122477/


----------



## theoldfart

Think I did short out the keyboard! Nice find Don


----------



## upchuck

DonW-
Oh yeah! Thanks. That is the finest photo series I have ever seen for a comparison of the different plane company products.


----------



## terryR

Don, congrats on the WK Fine Tools article! You are a celebrity now! LOL.

And, thanks for sharing that link on flickr…

Just a thought…have you guys with metal cutting bandsaws ever considered selling an infill kit? For some weird reason, I'm dying to build an infill…will use a vintage cheapo casting first, but a sweet dovetailed infill is my final goal. I'm also pretty sure I don't have the hacksaw skills to pull it off nicely. Something to think about…

Also, while I'm bending everyone's ear…what Mos offered last week made me re-think my stanley no.3 purchases. I'm collecting one of each type…if anyone has a pre-SW no.3 that you've lost interest in, please PM me! Thanks!


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, I am just getting the CNC back up and running and have a few infill designs I want to start prototyping. If there is something that you want, let me know, as I am about to go through a big batch of CAM generation so that I have all the G-code necessary up front. Then it is just a matter of cutting it. I hope my little CNC has the guts to cut steel, but it should be fine on brass and the like. I actually have a small block plane design that I want to get a prototype of soon, will likely just use aluminum and scrap steel.

Anyway, let me know what you are thinking. Then again, if someone else offers you a tangible thing first, by all means, go with them, as I have a tendency to sometimes get distracted…Squirrel!


----------



## waho6o9

wkfinetools eh?

Congrats on making the big leagues Don!

Way cool


----------



## terryR

Brian, THANKS, but I'm such a n00B that I don't know exactly what to ask for! 

I guess a base and two sides that fit together in some joint which I can epoxy, screw, or peen together? Unfortunately, my design skills are sorely lacking…never used 'em as an Open Heart ICU Nurse! LOL. So, I plan to copy your or Don's methods for the cross pin and lever cap.

Will accept any suggestions as well!


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, terry, if you are interested in a shoulder plane like the ones I built, I have a very good feel for how those should go together and where the pitfalls are and such. If you want a smoother or something, Don would be your man, as I have yet to actually build my first smoother prototype. The joinery planes have me somewhat captivated at the moment, probably because I don't have any "standard" equivalents.


----------



## walden

Nice pics Smitty! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Tim457

Don that's really cool.


----------



## shampeon

That's great, Don. Very nice writeup.


----------



## racerglen

Don W ..U are a bad boy..sheeeesh, that's serious eye candy !
BTW, thanks for the time tested link, but it dosen't like me Favourited (obviously) but won't let me sign in ?

(must be the rust on my old eyes or something..;-)


----------



## donwilwol

click on the help button and make those bums work for their money.


----------



## Buckethead

I agree with all the guys here. Don is an amazing talent. I need to stop rust hunting and just pay the man for what he excels at.

There is a scavenger hunt effect that I like, but now I have about 40 hours of rust removal to be done. At least it has helped me hone my honing abilities.

Don, I've been reading your stuff, and your expertise is among the top in the business. That was an excellent essay, and I'm thinking you should keep them coming.

I especially like your humble demeanor which helps the reader immerse into the content, without having to take sides in sharpening debates (for instance). Great writing style.


----------



## bandit571

For Shamp and Kevin









Left to right: #8 a pair of #9s a #14 and that little 1455 low angle with label. Might be the start of a collection of type fours?


----------



## Wally331

Good looking planes bandit, do you prefer MF over Stanley? Or just happen to be acquiring a lot of mf's lately?

Here's a shot of my stable. Not included are another 45 and another no.7.









Also here is the no.7 I'm planning on selling in a day or two. Seems pretty early, low knob and fully machined frog. V logo cutter. Hairline crack on one of the cheeks. The title is walnut, I had just made it temporarily however its fine, grain is in a not traditional direction but its plenty strong









$60 plus shipping and its yours. First dibs go to the folks of the epic thread


----------



## bandit571

Seem to prefer the Millers Falls stuff, but, there are a few Stanleys in the shop, too

And a few Sargents. Shop is an EOE after all…


----------



## CL810

Don Yoda spreads his knowledge. Congrats Don!


----------



## ToddJB

Wally, cabinet looks full of great toys, and is super well organized


----------



## DonBroussard

Don Yoda-VERY nice clear tutorial on making that infill. Came out great. The dovetails in steel are intimidating to me. Thanks for putting that together.


----------



## richardwootton

Congrats Master Don Yoda! Is that an adaptation of the blog series you did? You did do a blog series on building an infill, right?


----------



## ColonelTravis

Wally - how deep is your cabinet when the doors are closed? I've got limited wall space in my garage and the only place I can put a cabinet is under an attic ladder, which gives me at least 11 inches to work with, maybe 12.


----------



## shampeon

Nice start to the type 4s, Bandit. Given your jack plane fetish, I foresee more 14s in your future. 8^)


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry's talking gave me the itch again. I've started a fun little project. I'm working it in between larger projects, so it may be slow going, but here's a little taste of where we're going.










Blog can be found here


----------



## bandit571

Ok, here is the low down on that NIB Millers Falls No. 9

Type 3

Blued steel bolts hold the walnut stained light cooured hardwood.

Lever cap never had any red paint. It does have "Pat. Applied for" under the lever cap

Domed bolts for the frog bolts.

Brass recessed adjust,emt wheel.

Iron has "Since 1865" stamped on it, along with a Made in USA and the cutter's width "2" "in"

Lateral lever AND the yoke are both nickel plated.

"Millers Falls No. 9 stamped into the side of the base.

Type 3 WWII era.

My other No. 9 is a type 4

My No. 8 has the "pat. applied for" under it's lever cap

The No. 14 and the T4 No. 9 have the numbers "334" stamped under their lever caps.

No. 14 appears to be a type 4.


----------



## bandit571

Jack planes? Might have a few of them sitting around









Maybe just a few


----------



## jordanp

Just picked me up a Stanley #40 pictures to come


----------



## WayneC

Congrats Jordan on the #40 and Smitty on the #9.

I actually picked up a couple of planes this week. A #71 and a #71 1/2. The 71 1/2 was purchased on eBay and is still in the mail.


----------



## j1212t

Quick question to the pros about low angled planes.

As I understand they are very useful for nasty grain and end-grain, but is there any significant drawbacks to using only low angled planes? 
The reason I am asking is that I have been watching the Unplugged Workshop (https://www.youtube.com/user/tomfidgen) PS! If you have not seen it, take a look, this guy is friggin amazing, my favourite is the good Dr's medicine cabinet where he is resawing a 1×6? into 1/4 veneer pieces. He works with hand tools only so that is amazing.

Anyhow, I digress - I only see him using low angled planes everywhere, but since they are more pricey, I want to be sure I know what I am getting into, e.g. - if they don't have big drawbacks would it make sense to only get low angled planes?


----------



## RGtools

*Jake* There are a few disadvantages to low angle planes.

One is that to control the angle of approach you have to alter your wedge angle on your blade (on a traditional plane you can compensate to keep that ideal 30 degrees, by adjusting the bevel and back bevel on the blade). That being said this just means that for higher approach angles you have to push much harder (a comment Tom himself has made in one or two of his posts).

As far as cost, compared to the planes of the same make, the bevel up tools are cheaper, which makes sense based on having less parts to manufacture.

The second disadvantage is camber; you cannot put an aggressive camber on a low angle tool, the geometry does not work out, so for hogging off a lot of material you will have to get a toothed blade which is expensive and hard to push (but gives you a veneering tool…so that kind of helps).

All in all, go with the planes you like and can afford and then learn how to work with their quirks. Low angle planes will work just as well as the traditional tools, just in a different way.


----------



## Tim457

Jake, here is an opinion from Paul Sellers that goes against most of the current grain on low angle (bevel up) planes:




Worth a watch at least.

Edit: Wayne that's nice and complete and in great shape.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got an LN #62. I use it very little. Its perfect for end grain. I find the tear out to be worse on any straight grain. For difficult grain I think its hard to beat a high angle.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, nice score on the routahs. I have an English Stanley 71 and a MF version of the 71 1/2. They get used a lot! Wondering if the LV cutters will fit them, it would give a lot more options for work.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a full set of LV cutters that I use with my Stanley #71, and they work perfectly


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jake, thanks for the intro to Tom Fidgen. I see both a kerfing plane and frame saw in my immediate plans.

A dead-nuts match of my #71, down to the black knobs. It's an excellent tool, congrats!


----------



## 33706

Another vote here for Tom Fidgen. The man is exactly where I wish I could be. Yes, that kerfing plane is high on my list, along with that unique veneer cutting saw.

I'm thinking of taking the main body of a Stanley 45 and popping the skate rivets off. Then riveting on a suitable section of handsaw to it. Think it will work?


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, thanks for the info. BTW saw an almost complete 55 for $300, missing the slitter. No cash in pocket! Did I miss out?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Joseph- As said, the LA plane are only pricier in the vintage realm. Due to the lack of a frog, they're cheaper new. Couple things:

-LA planes can require extra irons (instead of frogs) to get different cutting angles. 
-It's very quick to change (and sharpen) LA irons because the don't have a chipbreaker. 
-If you don't use steeper cutting angles, you may struggle with tearout on tough woods. 
-Adj. mouths are sweet.

I didn't like LA planes at first, now I really like them. When you can I recommend taking the plunge on an LN no 62 or 164 so you can see for yourself. Really the only way imo.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

PK, an intriguing idea. I have a bogus #45 frame that could be that. The need to sharpen the sawblade may mean not riveted, though.


----------



## Mosquito

PK that is an interesting idea… I like that kerfing plane, and am now thinking one may have to find its way into my "shop projects" list…

TOF, for $300 I'd say you didn't miss out. That's only on the lower side of "average" unless it came with all the original boxes (irons and tool) and was in pristine shape. I paid $105 for my complete #55 with cutters, but it's not even close to pristine, and I think I was lucky to have found that. Still haven't used it yet… hmmm


----------



## 7Footer

Do any of you guys happen to have a iron for a Sargent 722 auto-set that you'd want to sell?









2 3/8" wide.

Sweet router plane btw Wayne!


----------



## bandit571

A low angle plane I have









$25 from FeeBay. With box.









Not too bad a little plane


----------



## donwilwol

> Do any of you guys happen to have a iron for a Sargent 722 auto-set that you d want to sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 3/8" wide.
> 
> - 7Footer


Here is one, http://www.antique-used-tools.com/sargentplane_parts.htm
Hold onto your shorts!!


----------



## donwilwol

this is why I don't recommend the 700 series as users. I believe they are better planes then a Regular Bailey and even maybe better then bedrock, but needing a cutter is brutal. Its not just the cost, but the ordeal in finding one when you want one.

I looked for a cutter for my 708 for a while and finally bought one from Bob. I paid 5 times for the cutter than I did for the plane.


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, one of those cutters wouldn't be too bad to make, it looks. Then again, I've never held one in my hands, so I don't know. Just thinking that not using a better plane due to a cutter issue seems a pity.


----------



## 7Footer

I saw that guys page Don, he's got some very pricey stuff, I'm not desperate enough to pay $90 for a blade… yet!

Yeah Shampeon suggested making one too…. If there aren't any little groves in the back it wouldn't be too bad really, it says they were made with thinner steel and the design of the body and frog was made to accommodate that….


----------



## 33706

what's that place in Arizona that makes repro cutters for vintage planes… StJamesBay Tool Co or something like that. Bet they could do a run of cutters for Auto-Sets??!!??


----------



## Mosquito

http://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/

If it's a custom run, I'm sure it'll take several months…


----------



## waho6o9

Make your own isn't too difficult, a little time consuming I

suppose.

A2 steel .375 thick and the Bosch grinder for a hollow bevel.


----------



## j1212t

Thanks for the comments on LA planes. I am not getting into them just yet, but I like to research my stuff extensively before I splash the cash. Cause I am a nerd like that.

I am glad if you guys enjoy Tom as much as I do. The man is where I want to get to in the future. I feel myself gravitating more and more towards hand tools so the kerfing saw and panel saw he used for re sawing is high on my tool list as well.

Just need to get myself the saw blades, but these things are hard to come by in my neck of the woods.


----------



## bandit571

PK: go out on a Rust Hunt, find a rusty & crusty CHEAP handsaw. Cut it a few times to the length you need. Make a wood plane-like plough to hold the saw blade. And kerf all you want.

I think I might go back through all them Chinese Hand tool woodworking videos GE HONG put out. Might just be another plane for me to build…..


----------



## widdle

Wow..that kerfing plane is brilliant..Even a 1" X 5" with a cut up blade and a straight edge would probably work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, that's what the video link above (T. Fidgen) shows in three part detail. Good stuff, and he adds a fence later.


----------



## CL810

> Jake, thanks for the intro to Tom Fidgen. I see both a kerfing plane and frame saw in my immediate plans.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Bad Axe Saws now sells them as a set for only $220.00


----------



## WhoMe

Wayne, nice 71 you got there. I bought one a while ago for a decent price but it was missing all the good stuff like the post, foot, fence and the other 2 cutters. I have regretted not saving longer to get a complete one. Getting all the other parts to make mine complete will cost more than what I paid for the 71 originally. I haven't used it much but it is just the principal of the thing being complete.

With all this talk about fidgen, I guess I'll have to go and watch the video from the link.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Mike. Now I am looking for a 271,


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

$220 for blades and nuts is a bunch…


----------



## WayneC

There are lots of things on the list before those kits.


----------



## Mosquito

I've also seen that Blackburn tools has a few blades for sale for a frame saw, in 36" and 48" variants, for a little cheaper
http://www.blackburntools.com/new-tools/new-saws-and-related/roubo-frame-saw-blade/index.html


----------



## Mosquito

And also a few from TGIAG
http://tgiag.com/sawplate.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, good contact re: a $30-ish frame saw blade. Not bad at all.


----------



## Mosquito

And I feel like one of the back saw plates could easily be drilled and used for the kerfing plane… but then again, a stairsaw kit isn't expensive either … hmmm


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kerfing blade comes from .50 handsaw…


----------



## jordanp

My newly acquired Stanley #40


















Drake had to get in on the photo..


----------



## terryR

Nice plane, Jordan. Just restored mine today…

Looks like it fits your lil buddy's hands just fine…He needs a short bench!

How about an up-side down stamp on my old no.3's chipbreaker…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A quick and dirty film of the #9 - Please lower any expectations you might have re: videography, just wanted to post something showing the plane in action. Much to learn re: iMovie.

Enjoy.


----------



## ToddJB

Smitty do you have a link? My phone is prejudice against embedded videos.


----------



## Tim457

Todd:





Smitty, don't know what you were talking about that was awesome. Intro was creative.


----------



## ShaneA

So the knob isn't really a factor in grip or usage? I was wondering about that in terms of ergonomics.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Tim.

Good job, Smitty, I like it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, it supposedly can be a smoother, too. That's when the knob is used.


----------



## ShaneA

Makes sense, my little pea brain was confued by that from the beginning.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I feel your pain. Using a big soled plane like this as a smoother confuses me, too.


----------



## widdle

Good vid. Looks like your running low on alley wood over there smitty


----------



## racerglen

Too cool, everyone needs one Smitty !


----------



## Airframer

Not sure where to put this actually but for all you vintage wood handled screwdriver fans out there.. I just picked up this set and there are 4 more available. Just a heads up..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161355810026?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## jordanp

Ooh I would love a set of those!
But I just spent all my PayPal money on a new vise for my bench..

Nice find..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

For Shane~


----------



## DonBroussard

I picked up this little 110 block plane today. The iron says "Stanley 110" on it, and it has a Stanley sticker on the cap but the body doesn't indicate "Stanley" like another Stanley 110 I have. Great shape and the cordovan color is not chipped at all.

It did get me to wondering whether the term "japanning" only refers to the black asphaltum coated planes, or if there was a cordovan japanning.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love me some Cordovan. I wonder if it's officially considered japanning?


----------



## Mosquito

usually I leave the garage door closed when I'm working on stuff woodworking or otherwise, so as to not disturb the neighbors with power tool/shop-vac noise. Today, however it was too hot and humid for me to handle. I'm trying to get my bedframe project done by tomorrow afternoon.

All I needed to do was add a chamfer to the outside edge around the top. Used my tailed router and appropriate bit to do it, but trying to guide that thing on the 1.5" wide board was a pain. Lots of uneven spots where it started to lean over. I brought out a couple of handplanes (#3 and #5-1/2) to clean it up and give it a smoothing pass. Also the #4-1/2 to plane the tops of the rails down even as well.

The neighbor across the street saw me working on it with the hand-planes and was intrigued enough to come over and start asking questions. It was kinda fun, 'cause he's old enough to have a kid in college, and yet I was answering all these questions about my vintage handplanes, and showing him how my post drill works.

--

Oh, and I got my Keen Kutter KK7c in the mail 









Once I get the bedframe feet done, I'll have to clean off the bench and see if I can get the growing family together


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I enjoy those visits too Mos. I'm surrounded by retired folks. If the garage door is open, it's not uncommon for several of them to meander over to my for morning coffee…or an evening beer. They each feel like they've had their part in what my shop has become. It's fun.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good story, Mos! And great job tackling bedframe parts with hand tools while educating the neighbor.


----------



## Mosquito

All of the joinery work was done by hand on this. Each cross piece (side to side) has an angle on the end tenon that goes into an angled groove on the side runners. Weight on the cross pieces hold the two outside rails from spreading apart (overkill, but whatever). Also has half lap joints with through tenons from the long rails going through the end pieces. Was one of those projects I just wanted to get done and out of the shop…

Especially when it takes up this much room in the shop










The Keen Kutter KK family (and the #64, technically just a K). 7, 5-1/2, 5, 4-1/2, 4, 64


----------



## terryR

Love those curlies, Smitty…or maybe it's the plane! 

Great stories on teaching the neighbors about 'obsolete' hand tools! My best friend IRL is the power tool only cabinet maker from hell…just bought a new pocket screw jig…ewww! Although, my last visit, he was really liking the Stanley45 just for the "cool looks"! LOL.

He also gave me some wicked 8/4 walnut twisted like a propellor since the planer can't do anything with it. But, a simple scrub and marking gauge…and a lil sweat…

Mos, love your new shop! Jealous of the hardwood floors, I am! Just be sure to change out the filter on your HVAC as frequently as you can…don't ask why I mention that tip!


----------



## Mosquito

oh no worries there Terry, I replace it about every 3 months. I've taped filter material over the return vent in that room to help. In my apartment my workshop room was the one that had the AC/Furnace unit in it, and was the only place it drew air in from. I changed filters frequently there too lol


----------



## Tim457

> Today, however it was too hot and humid for me to handle.
> - Mosquito


You're in Minnesota right? What did it get up to, 70 degrees F? Haha just messing, that is a cool story informing the neighbor about ye olde tools.


----------



## Mosquito

Outside temp was 85, but garage temp was 95 at the lowest with the garage open and a fan in the window full bore. It was the 85% humidity that made it suck lol 

And I am the first to admit that I am a complete wuss when it comes to dealing with the heat. Give me a 40 degree shop over an 90 degree shop any day lol


----------



## jmartel

+1 on that, Mos. I can always bundle up. I can't take off that much clothing before I risk getting some very personal things dirty/damaged or people call the cops on me.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

I had no idea Mos and jmart were women. I think I've referred to you as "guys," "dudes," and other such masculine terms. My mistake, no offense intended.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I willingly go outside when it's -20 (unless the windchill is below -50, that's just stupid), but will find some excuse to stay out of 100's lol


----------



## planepassion

Mos, I'm the same way. Heat melts me liked the Wicked Witch of the West, "I'm melting…oh what a world, what a world." Whereas, cold, I can always deal with by layering on more gear. I prefer cold by a L O N G shot. Don't get as much of it in Denver as we used to. And today will mark the 11th day in a row of 90+ degree heat.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya. it's that darn global warming;-)

I'll be in an air conditioned locomotive if you need me.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, I will NEVER pick on you again about LN tools!
I had access to their entire line and I'm convinced. In particular the 8 and the 4 1/2. 
A pic for you









Schwartz in the middle , Deneb Pulchawski in the right and Tom Lie-Nielson on the left.

Was a good weekend


----------



## Tim457

Woah, it's Brad. I was just about to start asking around if you'd met some demise. Good to see you haven't.

Whole LN line available, that would be sweet and yet not. I'll take one of the those and those and those and… doh!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Big Fat Toldya So. Lawl.

And you suck for being able to hang out with those guys. Maybe in my golden years. Schwarz will golden by then too.


----------



## theoldfart

They had four of everything. Fondled the yet to be released plow plane, used the 51 ( friggin awesome), Deneb would sharpen anything that needed it. True gossamer from the 8, still basking in the after glow and I have a Dutch Chest to boot. Check the LAP blog, see if you can find me!


----------



## SamuelP

$10 for an up-skirt of Schwartz.


----------



## theoldfart

Ok









Better if I were behind him, eh!


----------



## john2005

I'd say that deserves a "you suck" Kevin. Glad you got to go, looks like a well worth while trip!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That does sound like a class to go to, congrats.


----------



## theoldfart

It was long but fun, learned quite a bit too. Actually showed someone how to set their 45 for T&G work. Got to admit though the LN 48 & 49 are pretty cool and fairly fool proof.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I can't go on about LN chops specifically, aside from the #164, but I get what you're saying on those tools (48, 49, 51, etc.) They're awesome and oh-so-sweet to use when tuned in.


----------



## summerfi

Glad you had fun Kevin. That's what this is all about.


----------



## CL810

Sounds like you had a great weekend Kevin. Looking forward to pics of the chest.


----------



## ToddJB

I can google pics of the Schwartz all day long, Kev. Lets see some chest pics.


----------



## richardwootton

TOF where did that take place? That sounds like a blast!


----------



## theoldfart

It was at Lie Nielson in Warren, ME


----------



## Buckethead

I'm sure Schwarz has a nice chest, if you're into hair, but just keep those skin shots above the waist.


----------



## theoldfart

Todd


















Still needs the lid, hinges and fall front lock


----------



## CL810

Kevin are you going to do the gravity latch?


----------



## theoldfart

No, it's clever but takes up room. I'd rather use the fall front to hold squares and the like.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome, Kev. Looks great.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Looking good Kev. I saw the blog post where you guys nailed the DTs due to the lack of clamps. That would have been tough for me.

Also your LN post reminded me of this Schwarz blog post:
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/observation-vintage-handplanes

Honestly not trying to stir up the vintage vs. new debate again. I suppose it made me feel better that I'm not the only one who couldn't get a super-tuned bailey to perform like an LN or Veritas.


----------



## Mosquito

I can neither agree nor disagree, as I've never used an LN plane before, only my vintage. I wouldn't be surprised, though, as the two plane I've put the most time and effort into are my #5-1/2, and my #3, and both are my go-to planes in most situation… just seem to get the best results.

I will say, however, for saws it makes little difference to me. I sold my LN panel saw in favor of vintage as I couldn't come up with a good reason why the LN was better for me, but I feel saws are a little more simple (otherwise I probably couldn't have made one myself lol)


----------



## ColonelTravis

Man, I'd love to get up to L-N's place. I've driven on the Google Maps roads, pretending like I was going. Talk about lame….

But this is funny. When the google car went by, you can see some people hanging out in the SUV, probably wife and kids or kids. Dad is definitely inside and whoever is in the car is like - geez, can we get outta here?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've driven on the Google Maps roads, pretending like I was going. Talk about lame….

Oh man. Laughing til my eyes watered. You goofball.


----------



## summerfi

Ya, and if you use your imaginary LN plane on your imaginary tropical hardwood, you can save a lot of money too.


----------



## terryR

Kevin,










But you sure do nice work.


----------



## ShaneA

I know this has been discussed before, but I am looking at a router plane as the next addition. With no experience using one, I have been sizing up the options online. I have probally narrowed it down to the Veritas or the LN. At this point the little add ons and design of the of the Veritas look to be calling my name.

Anyone have any words of wisdom on the modern router plane? I am thinking that I will want the fence and a couple of different blade options as well. Any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## bandit571

Never had a 71…yet. Turned one down last Labour day, though. And, how about an older photo of a plane in action









Seems to do ….ok, for a Wards/Stanley NIB….well, at least new to me, and it ame in the mailbox. MINT.


----------



## bandit571

Getting ready for a few sales on FeeBay.

Have too many block planes…..9-1/2 in Maroon? Or a 9-1/2 with knuckle cap? Red cap 1248? Made in England no front knob 110 sized plane?

NOT for sale: SW #103, Stanley #110, and a M-F #1455 lowangle.

Up for sale: Sargent #414c. Stanley #1203, Craftsman #408 #3 size by Sargent.

About four, maybe five handsaws ( I have 14 of them at the moment)

Need to take a few GOOD photos, and need to figure out a price range

BTW: BOTH D-8 are going for sale….


----------



## WayneC

My router plane family. Looking for a 271.


----------



## CFrye

Question on shop made router planes. Actually want opinions on handled vs no handled versions. What are the pros and cons of each? Thanks.


----------



## 33706

*bandit:* I'll testify as to the awesome-ness of maroon *9 1/2 Stanleys*. It's my very best fave block plane, and y'know I have a few of 'em to choose from!


----------



## terryR

Shane, I have the LN71 and 271. Love the 71, but the Veritas sure does have better options…especially for intricate inlays.

...wish my 271 had one of those new fangled depth stops! 

Sorry, Candy, never held a shop made routah. yet.


----------



## bandit571

Tune up of some wood bodied planes









Skewed rebate plane. 6 hours to make.









18" long try plane? Traditional Chinese pattern, shop made









Mr. Roseboom of Cinci. OH 1/4" Plough plane. The screws on this one (2 of them) were made without a point on the end. Makes a decent groove though


----------



## bandit571

Cardovan 9-1/2 stays, as does it's knucklecapped twin. Knuckle cap has all of it black japanning, too.

Should a stanley #110 stay, or go?

Stanley #103 SW …..STAYS

Four out of seven blocks stay.

Stay tuned…


----------



## bandit571

Candy: handle vs non-handled, depends on the Size of the router plane being used. Smallish ones…really don't need one. Normal sized.. do. More control, easier to hold on to.


----------



## CL810

Shane, I have the Veritas and I'm very happy with it but no experience with the LN.


----------



## jordanp

*Candy* in my opinion I could do without the handles on a smaller precision router plane. But for larger dado work I would prefer one with handles


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the input Bandit and Jordan!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^What they said Candy.

Shane- The LN router plane: traditional look, comes with fence. 
The LV router plane: Better looking than most LV planes, fence is extra, has capacity for some inlay add-ons.

I nearly got the LV, but I have issues. Lie Nielsen issues.


----------



## terryR

> I nearly got the LV, but I have issues. Lie Nielsen issues.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Yeah, I have the same 'issues'!  But, after trying some small bits of inlay, I want the LV, too!!!

LOL.


----------



## Tim457

Candy I'm sure they're right, but I have no handles on my shop made router plane prototype and it works great. I think the more important thing than handles is getting the hole or notch for the blade drilled or cut so it's perfectly vertical, not tipped to one side or the other. If it's tipped the blade won't cut across the width. But I did read you need some clearance under the blade so it either needs to be tipped forward a bit or ground properly for some clearance.

I'd love to try out the inlay cutter head for the LV. Otherwise LN stuff usually has the better traditional look.


----------



## ShaneA

I typically agree with the LN superior aesthetics. But the LV router plane looks cool to me. Which usually isnt the case. I will probably get the LV.


----------



## CL810

Atta boy Shane!


----------



## byerbyer

Maybe a dumb question, but will the LV inlay cutter work in the LN router plane?

Never mind… Just looked at the cutters and noticed that are oriented differently in relation to the shaft.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

We've had irons go dull, it happens continuously. But last night, for me, it was very sudden.

There I was, smoothing some old mahogany with the #604. Life was good…










Then, just like that, the ribbons stopped. Note the material in the mouth of the plane (a dull jackplane that I tried) in this photo:










That's the stuff that was coming from the smoother when it dulled. Here are the shavings in a pile. Ribbons, then scrapings. Wild.










Finished up with a (sharp!) #62 and put 'Sharpen the #604' on the list of things to do tonight. Oh well.


----------



## Tim457

That's nuts smitty. Paul Sellers talks a lot about edge fracture being the main way tools dull. Maybe the wood had a patch of sand or silica or something that finished your blade off.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's reclaimed stuff, but had already been through a lunchbox planer. I pulled the iron, thinking I'd find material between it and the chipbreaker, but that was not the case. See-uns how mahogany is higher on the Janka scale than anything I work with on a regular basis, I guess the iron was near the end of the road and was simply pushed over the edge.


----------



## ShaneA

Mahogany and its interlocking grain gave me fits w/my handplanes. Tricky stuff.


----------



## StumpyNubs

They're going to have to divide this thread in half soon like they did ours! When we hit 67,000 it crashed the site!

Anyway I thought some of you might like my new article about what happened to the Stanley #1 hand plane and what it was intended to be used for. There are a few theories out there, but this is what I believe...


----------



## 33706

Oh, god, now that I've visited the "Village Woodworker"website, I need me a whole set of these *"Turner Planes" 
*

http://thevillagewoodworker.blogspot.ca/2012/11/turner-hand-planes-small-review.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good stuff, PK. New info is good info.

Tonight's pic features one of my favorite planes.


----------



## bandit571

Making curls, and ribbons









and not a bit of cast iron to be seen..


----------



## terryR

Cool link, PK. A very intriguing read. Before, I would've run away from a plastic tote or knob, but not anymore.

Actually, I think I see an acrylic knob/tote in my future as an experiment!


----------



## Dcase

Hey guys.. Just dropping in to say say hello.. Glad you guys are still going strong on here.. I am way out of the loop.. I have not done much woodworking lately..

I did take a few shavings with a few different planes last night and it felt great. Maybe I can get motivated to get working on something so I can share more..


----------



## donwilwol

glad you stopped by Dan. I was thinking of sending you a message a couple days ago to see if you were around. We miss those whisper thin shavings only you can seem to produce.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, Dan leaves and all of a sudden we don't have anywhere near as many whispery shavings anymore… what's up with that?

I might have to have a go at it tonight. I've been lazy about sharpening since you quit coming around as often Dan


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Ditto to the above. The Epic Thread needs more Dan…


----------



## palaswood

Let's all go home and sharpen up our plane irons tonight, and in a show of solidarity do our best to produce those gossamer shavings - and if theres no pictures, it didnt happen


----------



## racerglen

PK, thou must resist..thou must, thou must rust..
Oh never mind,. those are neat planes, wonder, despite the over enthusiastic review just how good they are !?


----------



## upchuck

"...wonder, despite the over enthusiastic review just how good they are !?" 
Yeah, sure, I too am a skeptic and non-believer from any ad or single review…
but, my oh my, those are hyper-cool knobs and totes.
Just for the cool factor those rival rosewood.


----------



## 33706

Thanks, guys! Glad you all approve. Having red Lucite knobs and totes on a plane begs the obvious… could they be retro-fitted with LEDs? Holy crap, a plane with handle and tote that light up… I'd be King of the Hill. Yee-Haw.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, I remember something along the lines of..Permaloid Planes, by Millers Falls?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## upchuck

Poopiekat-
LED lights? That would really be pimping out a plane.

Smitty-
Is that Miller Falls yours? Beautiful. How do you keep the "wood" looking so pristine?
And earlier you also posted a photo of a Stanley Beading tool (a #66? and is that the right name?) that is shaped like a spoke-shave. It looks like the blade is bedded at about 90 degrees. Does it work like a scraper?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Up, pulled from the web. It's a MF, very good looking plane, but not mine.

Yep, #66. It does scrape vs. cut. Fun tool to use, once you get used to the action. Not quite 90 degrees, but I'd have to check.


----------



## donwilwol

I've not seen the MF in the wild but they are pricier then the Buck Rogers.


----------



## bandit571

LOTS of chrome!

There IS a Buck Rodgers Jack on the ebay now, LOW priced, too.

IF I can get to the Dungeon, and clear off the bench….SCRUB PLANE TIME! Have two, and might wear them both out, or me. Some rived planks need work to get halfassed flat….


----------



## jmartel

Could you find a way to add spinners to the plane in addition to the LED's?


----------



## Tim457

Why stop at LED's, you could add micro controllers in there and have it play the Buck Rogers theme song on the LEDs and a speaker.


----------



## Mosquito

reminds me I still don't have a front knob for my Buck Rogers :-(


----------



## TerryDowning

That 209 is actually a 209 De Luxe

This is not the Buck Rogers plane.

the BR plane handles were opaque plastic and Not the permaloid.

Both types are on my want list for sure. But definite want, they would rarely if ever be used. That's for when I become a collector rather than a user.


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, if you ever see a Millers Falls with translucent knobs or totes in the wild, empty the ATM and buy it. You won't lose money on it. Like a Stanley #1.


----------



## donwilwol

> Yeah, if you ever see a Millers Falls with translucent knobs or totes in the wild, empty the ATM and buy it. You won t lose money on it. Like a Stanley #1.
> 
> - shampeon


I own a Stanley #1 and have held several. I've never even seen one of those Millers Falls for sale. They are RARE! They were only made for 10 years. Really a Handplane of your dreams.


----------



## jordanp

Wife picked this up for me today..
It is a complete no. 55 is it worth tackling? Or is anyone interested in it?


----------



## donwilwol

oh no, that's a piece of crap. Send it to me.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Are you kidding. Clean that up and put it to use!!


----------



## jordanp

This is pretty rusty a bit beyond my restoration skills


----------



## donwilwol

what do you want for it? What can we trade?


----------



## JayT

Evaporust or citric acid, some steel wool, a small brush and some elbow grease. Cleaning up a combo plane isn't any more difficult than any other tool, just more small parts. Definitely not beyond you jordan.


----------



## donwilwol

> Evaporust or citric acid, some steel wool, a small brush and some elbow grease. Cleaning up a combo plane isn t any more difficult than any other tool, just more small parts. Definitely not beyond you jordan.
> 
> - JayT


I agree


----------



## 33706

When the 3D copier people invent Permaloid translucent red, I'm going into business for myself, producing totes and knobs for Stanley (and other) planes….

Like this, if you haven't seen it: 




Oh, wait a minute…. *Don*, can I borrow your Stanley #1? I want to make a few copies.


----------



## jordanp

*Don W* I'm not sure what she's worth but I have been looking for the following.

#2 any brand
#3 any brand
Stanley 4 1/2


----------



## palaswood

could some of you weigh in on mouth adjustment? How can I tell if my frog is in the right spot? im using Stanley 4C and no. 6, both prewar with frog adjustment screw.
with a sharp iron (what angle bevel?) adjusted properly, & a flat sole, 
how much does frog adjustment impact ability to produce the best cut?


----------



## richardwootton

Man I had no idea the Buck Rogers and 209 De Lux were so rare. I spotted a buck Rogers in the wild a couple months ago at a flea market. Definitely going back to look for that bad boy!


----------



## jordanp

The bevel on the iron is typically around 25 degrees. I rarely adjust the frog, once I set it to where I'm getting the desired cut it usually left alone.. but I don't notice a huge change when I adjust the frog..maybe that's just me though..


----------



## donwilwol

I sharpen everything at 25 degrees. I believe the chip breaker is more important than the opening. Keep it close for fine shavings.


----------



## JayT

I grind at 25 degrees and hone at 30. Tight mouth on my smoothers, more open on everything else. Does the tight mouth help? Only on rare occasions (sharp is far more important), but since the smoothers are only used for very thin cuts, it's just easier to set them tight and leave 'em alone.


----------



## Mosquito

you don't need a tight mouth or a close chip breaker if all you want is thin shavings. Narrow mouth just helps with tear-out in my opinion.

supporting arguments:








(wide mouth as seen here)









And no chip breaker (and also wide not so flat/good mouth)


----------



## Mosquito

which reminds me… still gotta super-sharpen something and get some see-through shavings from yesterday


----------



## donwilwol

two I sharpened today



















an 18 I think i'm going to sell…....


----------



## palaswood

awesome answers dudes. is there a way to get an accurate bevel angle without buying and expensive sharpening guide/jig. are those $15 ones for stones worth it?

ive been sharpening by hand


----------



## bandit571

Still a work in progress









Still need to hone the edge of the iron









So this is about one hour's work









Millers Falls #9


----------



## Mosquito

Got my #5-1/2 all sharpened up and put to work on a scrap of Cherry that I had.









Little easier to see how see-through they are with a different color behind it.









I couldn't stop… I forgot how addicting making gossamer shavings was…









And most importantly… mirror like surface


----------



## donwilwol

I sharpen by hand, but used to use a cheap eclipse jig.

I've got a general for sale. Its been on my site for a while, so I'd make a deal to move it.


----------



## donwilwol

Mos, fantastic!!!!


----------



## richardwootton

Gorgeous Mos!


----------



## Mosquito

> I sharpen by hand, but used to use a cheap eclipse jig.
> - Don W


Same here. I used to use an eclipse jig, but have since gone freehand only. The above results were all freehand sharpening


----------



## CL810

Joseph, remember that Mos & DonYoda possess Kung Fu skills us mortals cannot begin to understand.


----------



## Mosquito

also bear in mind that I don't have any of the crazy expensive 30,000 grit waterstones or anything. I just used medium, fine, and extra fine DMT's a 3k waterstone, and then a strop. I don't usually do the waterstone, but we were going for just a hair over dust here so I just wanted to make sure lol


----------



## shampeon

I do the initial bevel on my WorkSharp in the port, if I have to regrind it. Then I freehand on top of the disk to hone and touch up, doing the Paul Sellers rocking motion thing to create a convex bevel, but with spinning disk providing the movement instead of your arms and hands.

I keep the leather wheel with green stropping compound on it full time so I can touch up occasionally as I work. For the most part that means that unless I nick a blade, I don't do anything but hone.


----------



## john2005

> Joseph, remember that Mos & DonYoda possess Kung Fu skills us mortals cannot begin to understand.
> 
> - CL810


Word


----------



## Iguana

> So this is about one hour s work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millers Falls #9
> 
> - bandit571


So it took one hour to get half a shaving off your countertop? I wouldn't want to be flattening the whole thing


----------



## WayneC

Oh My!!!!

In with some wood working tools in an antique store.


----------



## Gshepherd

Some of you guys have seen these before, I am checking to see if there is some interest in these Routeledge Moulding Planes…. There are 9 Hollows 9 Rounds and 8 Beads here for a grand total of 26….. Very nice condition. PM me if interested…... asking 1600.00 OBO If after 3 Days your not happy with them I would refund your money less shipping cost. Thanks…


----------



## Gshepherd

WayneC, Now is that a tool for when someone puts a cold beverage on your shinney table saw top?


> ?


----------



## August

Hey moss I love that shavings men.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks August, I had fun making 'em lol

GShep, I sure wish that was in the budget… I've wanted a set of hollows and rounds for so long, especially after using some at a Lie-Nielsen tool event 2 years ago… someday hopefully


----------



## August

Yes kinda like this


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My daughter making shavings yesterday.


----------



## bandit571

All that work to get a plane that came in the door in pieces, clean it up, completely re- EDGE the iron to almost straight, take a few test shavings in WHITE OAK plank I was working on…..and I become a line for a joke? Will remember this, until YOU post one of your own…......IF you even do.


> So this is about one hour s work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millers Falls #9
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> So it took one hour to get half a shaving off your countertop? I wouldn t want to be flattening the whole thing
> 
> - Mark Kornell


----------



## richardwootton

Too cool Smitty. If I ever reproduce I hope my kids spend time with me in the shop.


----------



## planepassion

Nice job on the MF#9 Bandit. May you come to love it as much as I do mine. I'm impressed with the gleaming surface it leaves on hardwoods.


----------



## 33706

*Bandit:* There's one in every crowd…

Way to go on your Millers Falls! Nice work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No need to circle the wagons on Mr. Kornell. It was a joke, a quip, a witty play of words and pic. Not a call-out or insult to anyone's abilities as tool monger, restorationist or craftsman.


----------



## Airframer

> No need to circle the wagons on Mr. Kornell. It was a joke, a quip, a witty play of words and pic. Not a call-out or insult to anyone s abilities as tool monger, restorationist or craftsman.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Exactly what I was thinking.. I even chuckled at it. Deep breaths everyone.


----------



## TheFridge

Not saying my opinion counts or anything with the countertop shaving, I'm just pissed he beat me to the punch. I must admit I giggled. Like a girl. For a second or two. Ok I'm leaving now. Just like to look at see through shavings every now and again. Ohhh yeahh… Wood lingerie.


----------



## Buckethead

All insults should be directed at me, as well as retaliations. I'm really sensitive, and it makes for a much more enjoyable roast, if the subject is hypersensitive.

Bandit, I believe Mark intended his remark with the friendliest of intentions.


----------



## ShaneA

Serenity now, serenity now.


----------



## TheFridge

Would a low angle block plane be good for smoothing cypress?

The only other plane I have is a pre WW2 stanley #5.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How much cypress area? Tabletop, or board, or?


----------



## TheFridge

2'x2' small table tops. Nothing large. Usually in the area of knots that need a lil cleanup.

Thanks


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

La block can do that, I'd think. Try for whisper thins. Otherwise, scraper.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks


----------



## Mosquito

> Just like to look at see through shavings every now and again. Ohhh yeahh… Wood lingerie.
> - TheFridge


Had never thought of it like that, will have to run that one by the wife! lol


----------



## TheFridge

Hell, of I ever get a plane tuned up that good I'll put it on the wife


----------



## bandit571

At the other end of the Shavings Syndrome:

Roughly cut, and chopped & split Oak 4/4×4s need to be flat. Been using two scrub planes to hog things down….fast. Then the jointers, both the DE6c, and the Stanley #31. Have YET to get to the smooth plane stages. Might be a while…..

As for joke….....meh.. Have already let it go to the trash can.


----------



## Texcaster

New use for a DX60.


----------



## jordanp

A Patient mans cup of coffee is on its way [email protected]


----------



## chrisstef

Whatever it takes. Must. Have. Coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Scrubbing some oak planks down









Corsair C-5 Scrub jack, and a few shavings









Stanley #5 T19 doing a bit of clean up of all the scoop marks









and a Millers Falls #8 to smooth a bit more….

Sorry, no kitchen countertops down here…


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Progress! Roughly shaped, a little fine tuning of the wedge fit, a few shavings! Nothing superfine, but it's something.


----------



## waho6o9

Good job Wolfdaddy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks very good indeed.


----------



## Tim457

> Just like to look at see through shavings every now and again. Ohhh yeahh… Wood lingerie.
> - TheFridge
> 
> Had never thought of it like that, will have to run that one by the wife! lol
> - Mosquito


Mos, when you get that picture, make sure it makes it in the calendar.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sounds like a different kind of calendar on the way for 2015…


----------



## ToddJB

^ HA.


----------



## JayT

We'd probably have more volunteers to select the pictures.


----------



## jordanp

It will be interesting to see who's still married after asking their wife to wear skimpy lingerie that you fashioned in your garage made from wood shavings for a calendar distributed to a group of guys that find the shavings almost as attractive as the females wearing them.


----------



## Airframer

Oh wait.. your wives will be wearing them not you? Consider my order rescinded…..


----------



## jordanp

Lol Eric we might make an exception for you..


----------



## Buckethead

Yeah. I don't think I'll be asking my wife to do that. She'd either shoot me, or enjoy it way too much. Neither option seems optimal.


----------



## WayneC

Minor rust hunt on Sunday.


----------



## CL810

What about the skew plane?


----------



## WayneC

It is a 140. Missing side and front knob. The other block is a 9 1/4.


----------



## benchbuilder

Wow, thats a nice #140 you got there, that was worth your sunday rust hunt. How much did you give for it???


----------



## benchbuilder

All the missing parts can be had on ebay at the nhplaneparts ebay store. Still a great find.


----------



## WayneC

$35. The front knob I will get from a donor plane. The side piece will take a bit more time. No rush as I already have one that is complete and in good working order.


----------



## jordanp

You should just send me the 140 so you don't have to worry about finding the parts Wayne..


----------



## Grasshopper000

Hey, I wanted to see if anyone could help with parts. I have a Craftsman 3728 combo plane made by Sargent, and I need a screw for the nicker, and an extra nicker would be great too. Others in the hand tools forum suggested getting an old Sargent #79 for parts which I did, but now need a nicker for that one plus the screw. See pics, the nicker is not the spur common to Stanley 45s but the round disc shaped one. If anyone has one or can point me in a good direction, please do so, the pics show the one that I do have. Thanks
















Thanks.


----------



## Grasshopper000

You can see where it should go on one of the skates in the earlier pic of the plane. Here's the one that is still attached.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Tuesday evening shavings…still not happy with the wedge. I might make a new one.


----------



## Buckethead

Daddy like:










I should clarify that I simply lifted this image from an auction on eBay, and that I do not own this plane. It is a really cool plane that I did not know existed. The dangers of delving into feebay tool searches for kicks.


----------



## CL810

Grasshopper- if you happen to come across a source for these please keep me in mind. I need a screw for a 45 nicker.


----------



## Grasshopper000

Will do CL810. Guess I'm not alone here. Check out my thread called Kicking myself… In hand tools to see some helpful recommendations including a decent looking parts website.


----------



## Grasshopper000

CL810, on my phone so hard to get you the link but there are several nickers with screws for Stanley planes that used them like the 45. Probably about $10 with S&H


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bucket, for you:


----------



## Mosquito

Should have known ^ Smitty has all the cool toys!


----------



## Buckethead

Truth!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's right here on the epic thread… Doesn't anyone read it anymore? Geez…

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/on/1348188/page/635


----------



## donwilwol

I knew you had one Smitty. Its the reason its on my want list.

I also knew Wayne bought a 5 1/4C a while back. I did know they were rare, but didn't realize this, a quote from leach about the #5 1/4C
A tough plane to find, if you're smitten by the collecting bug. It's the scarcest plane of the entire Bailey series

So when one came up with a "Buy it now" on the low end of a #5 1/4, I had to own it.


----------



## ShaneA

Umm, Don…dont we actually "need" pictures of the sole to confirm that it is C? It is rarer than a #1, or a #2C? that is interesting. I think the 605 1/4 are pretty rare too.


----------



## donwilwol

here you go Shane.









and proof its a 1/4










and to your point here is what leach says about the 605 1/4
This plane is one of the scarcest of the entire Bed Rock series.

Both made about 20 years, were the #1 was made almost 80 years. The 2C about the same as the #1.


----------



## richardwootton

Smitty what kind of hold fasts are you using?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Richard, I have two Jorgensen holdfasts that have treated me very well for several years now, as well as a single Veritas holddown that you see in the picture above. I love having the choice of 'whack-a-mole' vs. twist-tite and recommend a similar combo to anyone curious. Each has advantages and drawbacks.


----------



## Tim457

Smitty can you say more on the pluses and minuses of each? The verities duck bill version actually looks pretty handy. From the video it seems like there is maybe not as much adjustment in clamping pressure as yours:
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=70930&cat=1,41637


----------



## benchbuilder

Wolfdaddy, thats a nice looking plane, what woods did you use? I have built about two dozen or so of wooden plans and still like the stanleys the best. Getting a see through shaving isnt the problem, just cant seen to get a tote that is as comfortable as the stanley without copying the stanley… may be just me but i like to be able to control the plane as i push it over a long strock.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The Jorgies were cheap and traditional, two of my top priorities once I finished building my bench. I've read since that these type of cast hold fasts (not specifically the Jorgies but cast ones in general) are apt to break vs. forged ones. I've not had such a problem, and I've whacked these with significant force over the years. I had leather on the faces of each for a time, but didn't replace the pads when the came off (for whatever reason) because my clamping habits had changed: Sharp tools mean there's less force required to keep stuff in place while working. And I'd like to think I'm working a bit smarter.

The LV hold fast I have looks to be $10 cheaper than the quick action one you linked to, and I'd buy what I have over that one without reservation. It's still pricey, at $79 ea, but I like the ability to control clamping force directly, via twist action vs. a lever. But then I don't mind adjusting the parallel guide of my leg vice, either. It's a matter of preference (as most things in woodworking are, truth be told). The finish and final machining on the LV hold fast is top-notch, too. I only own four LV pieces, all bench accessories, and each is an incredibly refined tool.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and twisting makes no noise vs. the whacking of a holdfast. My ears already ring, so that's an issue…


----------



## donwilwol

no before, just the after,


----------



## donwilwol

and one more


----------



## bandit571

Not quite to the smooth plane stage yet









More of a scrub plane day today









Old Groats Shavings. Long plane as well









That 1×4 was rived (split0 from a glued up 4×4. The #31 was used as a Try plane. Coming right at you









Well, I did TRY a smooth plane, here and there









Along with the DE6c in the background…...Seems to be white oak, or Ash…


----------



## lateralus819

Scarce planes Huh?? Sargent #410 baby.

Dat brass! Sorry Don


----------



## richardwootton

Lay that has to be one of my favorites in your 4 1/2 collection, outside of the bedrock probably. And the Union is pretty darn sweet too.


----------



## lateralus819

I don't know if i have a favorite. Maybe my Millers falls #10, those things are gorgeous!

My least favorite is my Siegley #4 1/2. It's VERY light, probably about as much weight as a #2 or so. Odd.

But aside from my LN, i have 3 stanleys that are Very handsome.


----------



## richardwootton

I've fallen in love with the Stanley 4 1/2 I got from you. A #4 just feels puny now.


----------



## TheFridge

> and one more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W


This should be illegal don.


----------



## Grasshopper000

Hey, I have a Millers Falls no 10 (same dimensions I believe as a Stanley 4 1/2, right?) with the multi part lever cap, but here's the catch. Someone a while back took the blade and ground it so that it's a toothed blade, I'm guessing for rough stock or something. I'd love to get another blade for it, original if possible. What other Millers falls planes used that same size blade, anyone know? Any suggestions for replacing the blade with another original MF or possibly new? Would a Hock blade that fits the Stanley 4 1/2 also fit the Millers Falls no 10?


----------



## bandit571

Yep. A M-F #18 's iron should work, and a #22, as well. @-3/8" wide is what you need.

All I have is the 2" wide ones…...

I think there is even a M-F 15 out there, somewhere???


----------



## richardwootton

I have a MF iron in my diamond edge #8 that might be the right size I'd be willing to trade for a full length original Stanley iron the same size if you have one.


----------



## Grasshopper000

Bandit and Richardwootton, thanks for the replies. Rich I don't have a #8, just a nice old #7 Stanley that I just got and want to keep. I don't know why I didn't think of it, but just searched ebay and someone is selling three NOS MF 2 3/8" irons, so I put a bid on it. Don't outbid me! Thanks for the confirmation of how to proceed and the ideas and the offer, Rich. Hopefully I'll get the blades. It's been killing me to have a nice, fairly pristine MF #10 and not be able to use it with that funky iron in it. Newbies will learn, but just takes us a while. Thanks.


----------



## Grasshopper000

Any idea what you'd value a nice MF #10 at with the multi-piece lever cap? Not at home now but can post a pic later. Just curious, not getting rid of it.


----------



## TheFridge

Does this count?


----------



## TheFridge




----------



## WhoMe

Well CRAP!!! 








I did something STUPID…...
So much for my #12 scraper blade. Granted, it is pitted as he**, it came with the scraper and still had some life in it. 
I remember someone earlier had bought a replacement that fit the #12 with almost no mods. 
Can anyone chime in with the maker of that blade.
Thanks


----------



## CFrye

Anyone in the Tulsa, Oklahoma area this weekend may want to check this out…
http://tulsa.craigslist.org/tls/4569152611.html


----------



## donwilwol

I have a Hock blade in my #12. It dropped right in and works well.


----------



## upchuck

WhoMe-
Don W says that his Hock blade dropped right in his #12. I have a half of a dozen Hock blades for bench and block planes and they are wonderful. I have no experience with their scraper blades but at $34 for a #12 replacement that seems too steep for my pocket. A month ago I spent $12 (maybe it was $14?) at St. James Bay Tool Co. in Mesa, AZ for a #12 replacement blade. This #12 blade did not have any bevel ground on the end but that was easy to do. I'll be visiting SJBT tomorrow or Saturday to pick up a #40 blade for a scrub and to look at his old tools.


----------



## upchuck

All-
Questions about a #12 or similar scraper planes that have a substantial piece of the blade sticking straight up:
1) Does anyone sharpen and prepare both ends of the same blade so that just flipping the blade end to end would give a fresh edge to keep on working?
2) Does anyone use anything to protect the user (clumsy me) from self injury from the exposed blade end? What?
3) Does anyone do anything to the corners of your scraper blades?
Thanks.
chuck


----------



## donwilwol

the original scraper blade where square and I've seen a few sharpened on both ends. I'm like you, I'd hurt myself. If you look at the newer style, they look like this:










Much safer in my opinion.


----------



## j1212t

Does anyone know where you can get a hold of the thick hock blades (or similar) in Europe or if there is an US company that ships them here?

The handplane market is terrible at where I live and after reading the latest book by Tom Fidgen I really want to build myself a few planes, just to see if I can do it. But it seems that the best option would be the thicker blades to eliminate chatter and such.

All in all I am thinking of different planes, including a joiner, scraper, smoother, and if I get them at the quality that satisfies me I will go on with a shoulder plane and a router plane. So all in all if anyone has any suggestions where one could go on to get the blades for these, (ordering online, shipping to Europe) or any other recommendations I would be very thankful!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

maybe this English place Jake.

http://www.classichandtools.com/acatalog/Hock_Bench___Block_Plane_Irons_.html

or here in Deutschland.

http://www.fine-tools.com/eisen.htm


----------



## donwilwol

*Jake* the more I fool around with hand plane the more I think the cutter-chip breaker combo is the way to go. It's been my experience the thicker blades may help with chatter, but they are fussier to get a good consistent shaving with. Yes, it can be done, and yes they do work, but If I make a plane to keep in my shop, it will have a chip breaker.

If I was going to use a wooden smoother full time, it would be this one, krenov got it right in my opinion.


----------



## j1212t

Awesome! They do ship overseas! Thanks a lot! Now in a few weeks I will know if I need to pull the trigger, or if I get to go rust hunting and buying high quality planes/blades in the US. 
I have a 9 month project in progress, currently the other party who is mainly responsible for seeing the project through has not yet decided if she wants to fly to the US in September or not. Fingers crossed for the US though!


----------



## JayT

*WhoMe*, I didn't post it, but got the blade for my #12 for $8 from Two Guys in a Garage. It's a thinner spring steel blade, as opposed to the thicker Hock ones, but dropped right in and works great. It came as just a sheared rectangle the right size, so you have to do the bevel and edge prep.

*upchuck*, I don't prepare both edges because of #2. I'm considering rounding off the upper corners a bit with a file, as I've poked fingers a couple times with the square corners. Plus, it only takes a minute or less to retouch a blade-many times all it takes is burnishing it again, not even hitting the stones. I don't round the cutting edge corners-the thinner blade doesn't leave tracks like a plane. I don't know if a thicker one would be prone to that.


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, I am coming to agree with you as well. Yesterday I was planing some very curly maple for a guitar I'm building. The lunchbox planer tore out a couple of spots pretty badly, but a well set #5 left a glimmering surface, even with a relatively heavy cut. I just make it a habit of setting the chip breaker very close to the edge, and I haven't really had to worry about too much since then.


----------



## j1212t

Didn't see that post before Don.

Well if your experience says cutter+chip breaker is a better combo, then I am going to start there. I would be hard pressed to find a person who has more experience in the field than you do. Thanks!

In addition - I can get a blade + chipbreaker here as well, so I have a good excuse to go shopping ASAP. And as a novice woodworker and a fan of the craft I do not need many reasons to break out the cash!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't have a #12, but I do sharpen both ends of the #80 without issue…


----------



## donwilwol

Keep in mind it applies to smoothers. I think a heavier single cutter for a jack or scrub is perfect.


----------



## DonBroussard

I picked up a No. 80 a year or so ago, and all four edges were sharpened. Like Smitty, it hasn't caused me any issues.


----------



## JayT

> I picked up a No. 80 a year or so ago, and all four edges were sharpened. Like Smitty, it hasn't caused me any issues.
> 
> - Don Broussard


You and Smitty must be much better coordinated than the rest of us klutzes. 

Haven't poked myself with the #80, yet, just the #12.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I lust after a #12 w/ rosewood sole…


----------



## Wolfdaddy

> Wolfdaddy, thats a nice looking plane, what woods did you use? I have built about two dozen or so of wooden plans and still like the stanleys the best. Getting a see through shaving isnt the problem, just cant seen to get a tote that is as comfortable as the stanley without copying the stanley… may be just me but i like to be able to control the plane as i push it over a long strock.
> 
> - benchbuilder


I used wenge and Birdseye maple on this one. It's only my second, but definitely not my last.


----------



## JayT

> I lust after a #12 w/ rosewood sole…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Ummm. Wouldn't that be a 12-1/2?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ If you say so…










Yeah, that'll do nicely.


----------



## TerryDowning

> Any idea what you d value a nice MF #10 at with the multi-piece lever cap? Not at home now but can post a pic later. Just curious, not getting rid of it.
> 
> - Grasshopper000


Whatcha gonna do w that toothing blade??

For MF pricing I use Old Tool Heaven
$60 on the low $110 on the high (Type 2 w rosewood great condition etc.)

Type 1 ranges from $90-$150 depending on condition.

That being said, the #10 is one of the more difficult to find MF Planes and bidding can get fierce.

And yes MF did make a #15 but it is equivalent to the Stanley 5 1/2 at 15 in long 2 1/4 inch blade. so not a match there.

In general the MF Plane Numbers are equal to their respective length.


----------



## Grasshopper000

Terry I'm guessing the toothed blade was ground like I said but original to the plane (not the toothed part). So I like to keep the pieces and parts together. Yes it does seem hard to find, not one on eBay yesterday and as a new woodworker, it's probably the only hard to find vintage plane I have so going to hold on to it for a while. I saw the pricing you mentioned, just didn't know if it was up to date. I think mine is one of the later Types with the multi piece lever cap but most of the japanning on it and still in nice condition. Why do you ask about the toothed blade? Am I right that it may have been used for rough stock almost like a scrub plane?


----------



## TerryDowning

Toothing blades are mostly used to prep the sub-straight beneath veneering.

They can also be used whenever you want a flat surface but a rough finish. Some people advocate using a toothing plane on workbench tops.

Asking 'cause if you're gonna get rid of it, I know where it can go. If you're keeping it, no big deal.

As for the currency on he pricing data I have no idea how old it is, but it is the guideline I use. It's worked for me so far. But as a guideline not a hard and fast.

I'm a big MF fan.
L to R 
MF 732 Brace
MF No. 22 (Type 3)
MF No. 14 (Type 4)
MF No. 9 (Type 4) (Inherited from Papa and started my MF preference.) 
MF No. 85
MF No. 75
MF No. 07 (Inherited from Papa)
Cigar Spoke Shave (Inherited from Papa) This thing is a real bear to sharpen but once it's sharp works wonderfully.









and the recently (April?) added #10 Type 3


----------



## Grasshopper000

Beauty of a collection, color me green. I like them too. Below are some pics of my #10. You can make out the toothed blade, but it leaves a very rough surface. Think I'll be keeping it though. Thought you might appreciate the pic - this is after I cleaned it up a bit. Does it look like a Type 3 to you?


----------



## TerryDowning

Looking good.

Any 2 3/8" blade can be used. but an orig is always nice to have.

The Black frog, red/orange knob, and brass nut (Types 3 uses steel) with a slot rather than Phillips head (Type 5) place it is a Type 4.

Although not pictured, the shape of tote is also a give away as to type. Type 3 totes look more like Stanley's the other types have a very distinct shape.

Miller's Falls Bench Plane type study


----------



## Grasshopper000

Nice! Thanks for helping me type it. I'm guessing Type 4s are still somewhat collectible? Or are these part of the later cheaper groups of planes? I know those are characterized by the single piece lever cap, right? Yes, hoping to get those originals later tonight if I win the bid, they'll be a nice score. Thanks again for the great intel.


----------



## donwilwol

watcha think. . It would have been restored, but I decided to recut the pressed checkering to add a little class.


----------



## richardwootton

What is it Don?


----------



## donwilwol

Its a Type 6 Siegley No. 4 circa 1896. Its a pre-lateral and well before Stanley bought him out.


----------



## lateralus819

Oh, thought it was a Hahn….

Whatcha want for it?


----------



## donwilwol

NFS, but I could be tempted with some Sargent brass.


----------



## lateralus819

LOL! I figured youd say that! 

How are those in the "heft" department?

My #4 1/2 siegley (stanley made) is a wimp! Feels way too light.


----------



## Buckethead

I love dat plane envy!

You guys keep me feeling it. All. Day. Long.


----------



## donwilwol

I'll let you know once its back together.


----------



## lateralus819

Yes Don and I go back and forth. Especially when i visit his house, and want everything he has! haha.

He has good taste!

Speaking of handplanes of your dreams, I've wanted a Union X4 for a while. I missed out on a X4 1/2 a while back, went up to $250!! I wanted it so bad, but not that bad.

Picked this up a few weeks ago. Definitely overpaid i think, but it wasn't over $100.


----------



## donwilwol

yea, the x4 is definitely on my list for my #4 collection. I want the $30 rusty flea market version though.


----------



## lateralus819

Yeah mine is clean, guess it wasn't such a bad price at $60.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't think you over paid at $60. I haven't really followed them, but that sounds pretty reasonable.


----------



## benchbuilder

Thanks wolfdaddy, i have used wange once on an other jroject, splinter alot but great looking wood. Looking forward to seeing your next great plane. I will post some photos here when i learn to use the photobucket thiny.. keep up the good work!!


----------



## benchbuilder

Thanks wolfdaddy, i have used wange once on an other jroject, splinter alot but great looking wood. Looking forward to seeing your next great plane. I will post some photos here when i learn to use the photobucket thiny.. keep up the good work!!


----------



## byerbyer

This may be a taboo subject, but this LJ's on this thread have forgotten more about hand planes than I'll ever know, so is there a resource for how much stanley, bailey, records, MF, bedrocks, etc are valued? I understand as with most antiques their value is constantly in flux do to demand, condition, etc,. I'm in the market for a jointer plane (for a flattening a bench I hope to be building in the next year.) I want to do a rust hunting at the local antique shop/flea market, but being a small rural town I don't really have my hopes up I'll find much, if any tools there. I've been "watching" several on ebay to get a sense of where the market is but the sample size is small (for planes in similar condition, anyhow.) So, after all that… Any good plane pricing resources out there? Thanks in advance.
Cheers!


----------



## Grasshopper000

Hey, can I get opinions on Stanley 78 rabbet planes? Good to have? Great to have? And in good + condition, what would a reasonable price be? In looking at them, I want the one that has the lever for adjusting the iron, right? The older types don't have that I think. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## JayT

Jason, there are books and websites out there that give ranges as to what planes are worth, but they aren't real useful. There are too many local variances for supply and demand. Ebay really does show the market nationwide and is the best way to get a feel for prices.

Good luck on finding jointer planes in Kansas. I stop at antique stores and flea markets all the time and they don't pop up very often. When they do, the prices can vary so much that there's no real way to gauge the market. They run the gamut from bargains to so overpriced it's ridiculous. Since there is limited market, keep your options open as far as size (anything from 5-1/2 up to an 8), brand and age.

There's a couple places I've found that frequently have tools though they may not be that close to you. PM me if you want some more info.


----------



## JayT

> Hey, can I get opinions on Stanley 78 rabbet planes? Good to have? Great to have? And in good + condition, what would a reasonable price be? In looking at them, I want the one that has the lever for adjusting the iron, right? The older types don t have that I think. Thanks for any replies.
> 
> - Grasshopper000


I like mine. I know Smitty likes his. Others can't stand them. IMHO, they are good for rabbets and not much else, though Smitty has used his for raised panels. Without a chipbreaker, there can be a lot of tearout unless the wood is very straight grained. The bullnose blade position is pretty much worthless, too.

Reasonable price is $30-40 for one that is complete (having depth stop and fence) and in good shape. Yes, you definitely want one with the depth adjustment lever.


----------



## planepassion

Grasshopper, the Stanley #78 does work. It gives me blisters (if you do more than a few rabbets), fits, and frustration. Oh, and after fettling and fussing with it, it does create decent rabbets. But my LV skew-rabbet plane does better rabbets with none of the baggage that the #78 carries with it. I would liken the #78 to a carpentry tool while classifying the LN skew as a woodworking/joinery plane.


----------



## jordanp

I have a Wards 78 duplex rabbet plane and it seems to get the job done..
I think i paid $35 for mine it was complete with the knicker and fence system


----------



## Tim457

I have a 78 and I covet a Stanley 46 or a LV skew rabbet.

Yes, the lever helps if you want a user, but you can get used to it without. Definitely look for the nicker, fence, and depth stop. I paid around $30-35 for mine and it was complete and in good shape.


----------



## Mosquito

I've used my #78 a few times, but would rather use my #45 or #46 instead. Not sure why, I just prefer them more


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd love to pick up a #289 someday.


----------



## 33706

Took out the #5s, so they could air out their britches.


----------



## donwilwol

#5s by the mile?


----------



## bandit571

I thought I was bad with SEVEN of them…..


----------



## bandit571

Dunlap 619. 3701

On the base casting under the iron: 217-16 with a smaller "2" between it and the mouth ramp. Iron has three square slots, and the longer slot for the capiron bolt.

Depth adjuster is a #220 style, plain knob, painted silver. Capiron is also a silver colour. Underside of cap iron is the numbers "307" and "306". No lateral lever was ever on it. Sitting on the deck of a "new" mitresaw I also picked up









Length of the plane's sole is 7-1/8" long. Saw is 22"


----------



## TerryDowning

> Nice! Thanks for helping me type it. I m guessing Type 4s are still somewhat collectible? Or are these part of the later cheaper groups of planes? I know those are characterized by the single piece lever cap, right? Yes, hoping to get those originals later tonight if I win the bid, they ll be a nice score. Thanks again for the great intel.
> 
> - Grasshopper000


Type 5 has the single piece lever cap, the Phillips head nuts for the tote and knob and are noticeably lesser quality.

Type 1 - 4 have the patented and unique 3 piece caps.

Type 1 MF planes are rare and collectible as far as I know. Type 3 and 4 are the most common. especially the No 9 and No 14

I like the Type 4 planes, they look super sharp when cleaned up.

As for duplexed fillisters.

Other options include the Sargent 79 and the MF No 85. I got my MF No. 85 for like $30 off eBay. My 79 had no fence or depth stop and did not have the lever. It would have cost me more to fnd the parts and it still would no have the depth adjustment lever so it is now retired.

The 85 was complete. Look for a complete model. I like the 85 as the threads are pretty much standard. The Sargent threads are all unique to Sargent and replacement parts are rare and pricey.

If you'r going with the 78 style as a user, Look for a complete one.


----------



## donwilwol

type 1 has the name around the knob.


----------



## upchuck

Poopiekat-

I counted 21 #5 knobs before I ran out of fingers and toes and… but I may have miscounted.
No stray #5 1/4's or #5 1/2's snuck in there? 
I know that you love all of your "children" equally but do you have any of those that you favor?

That group has great potential to be the master teaching aid for comparing and contrasting the different features of planes. How many different frog castings or frog to sole connections are represented in those 21 planes?

Please, oh please, oh please educate us!


----------



## 33706

*Upchuck:* I was re-jiggering the wall shelves, converting from single tab to double tab. Alas, all the double-tab shelving standards I've accumulated, only to find out that Rubbermaid, Closet Maid, Knape-Vogt and generic no-name brackets and standards are NOT compatible with each other!!! As you can imagine, those shelves are right at their limit, weight wise. So that's why the 5s were let out of their cages. no, my 5 1/4 is at the machine shop getting corrugations, (kidding) and honestly, I've never owned a 5 1/2.

I'm trying to catalog what I got, y'know, insurance, and what would my wife do with all of them if I kick the bucket, sell them for a buck apiece? Donate them? I hate to think of it.

I could do a pictorial, but I owe *Don* a project on European steel planes, a comparative overview for his website… first. I gotta find my MF #4 by your description I think I have one of 'em. I like other MF tools… just not the planes.


----------



## 33706

Here's a couple of MF planes with the jointed lever cap.

They both have '334' embossed on the underside.

Have you ever noticed how *some* Record lever caps resemble early M-F lever caps? I wonder if there ever was a connection… legitimate or not….


----------



## bandit571

About half of my M-F lever caps have a "Patent Applied for" on the underside.

Currently in the shop:

1) #1455 Low angle block plane.
2) #8 (stanley #3 size) type 4
3) three #9. Type 2 and type 4. Both post WWII. 
4) two #14s, one a type 4, the other was made for Sears and is a c model

A Millers falls hand brace with that HUGE chuck they had…


----------



## CL810

PK, I want to say that if you keep at this, one day, you're gonna have a good collection of hand planes. :-0)


----------



## WhoMe

Jay, Don, Chuck, thanks for the info on the #12 blades. I will investigate more and see what works for me but CHEAP sure caught my attention from Two Guys and the fact that a quick search on a Hock came up unavailable on Amazon. But will do more research. Still pissed at myself for the stupid move I did. Just glad it was the blade and not the scraper itself.


----------



## WhoMe

grasshopper, I agree with others that if you get a 78, make sure it is complete. I found that trying to find a complete one on ebay for a decent price was a total PITA. Luckily, a REALLY NICE LJ'r here on this forum sent me one of his complete ones free of charge. I felt that was so overly generous that I could not let that go by scott free so I sent a $20 back to him as a thank you anyway figuring that would cover the postage and a little extra. After sharpening the blade on a Tormek, I have used it many times with great success. The depth adjustment lever for the blade makes it more user friendly for sure. I do have a 45 with all it's cutters but have yet to have time to finish rehabbing it and try to figure out how to use it. Something always seems to have higher priority.


----------



## Engraver

Beautiful examples.


----------



## Grasshopper000

WhoMe, thanks for the reply, good intel on what to look for. I'm also tempted by the LV skew rabbet planes, but don't want to pull the trigger on paying that much right now, but I think it's definitely in my future somewhere. Hey, when looking around at older Stanleys, I see some planes are stamped "Made in Sheffield England" rather than USA, are the ones made in England also considered to be of good quality, being from Sheffield and all? Thanks.


----------



## Grasshopper000

Also, I have a nice Craftsman 3728 combination plane made by Sargent, their version of the 45. I've played around with it a bit and begun to sharpen some of the blades and the nickers. It's an investment for sure. Hope you get around to your 45.


----------



## 33706

Thanks, *CL810*!
If only it had been drilled into me earlier, a well-chosen five or six planes would be all a good craftsman needs.


----------



## WhoMe

Now poopie, where is the fun in that… "a well chosen 5 or 6 planes"... sheesh, that is just silly….


----------



## jordanp

5 or 6? Dang someone lied to me..
I was told that all a good craftsman needs is 200 - 300 planes


----------



## 33706

Hey, thanks, *Jordan!*
I must be a really good craftsman!

sorry, just two more teaser shots….

*Bandit*: Miller's Falls planes are hard to come by here in Canada. Sounds like you have a good herd of 'em!


----------



## racerglen

With you P.K. I have only a #10 and and orphan #4 type, as in stanley size that has an imbedded broken off tote bolt, no numbers anywhere so it must be a later type. The ten has the tripple lever cap.
Other M/F bits, yep, braces, corner drills, screwdrivers of varying types and such..a prize that I use regularly is an offset screw driver..they made a great line of tools in my opinion. Oh mustn't forget the BUCK ROGERS eggbeater drill. (dang sometimes auctions are ..well..you knoiw..didn't even know whatr it was at that time, 2003..now if I could turn up the drill points to use in it, got some, but….)


----------



## bandit571

Just picked a Dunlap / Sargent 307

Picked a Ohio Tool Co. Single iron 22" long Jointer. iron is 2-1/2" wide, tapered single affair. Does not have anu slot in it at all. Very thick at the bevel.. $10

Have almost as many Stanley Planes, too.

#9-1/2 Cordovan
#103 SW
#110
#5-1/4 Four Square
#5 T19
#5-1/2 T17

A Stanley made for Wards #78, came MINTY
Stanley #620 Eggbeater drill
A Stanley SW #3 level. 
And a Stanley #31.

There is also a Stanleymade for Wards #3, WWII era.


----------



## 33706

*Glen: * Yeah, I traded a Proto upper cabinet for a MF #249 manual drill/driver. I still need some bits with the half-moon keyway, same as you.. Screw bits and drill/spoon bits. But they do turn up on ebay all the time. also looking for reverse-spiral drill bits for my big drill, they were made to drill out snapped off bolts. You run 'em in reverse into broken bolts until they unscrew themselves… or at least provide a pilot hole for a stud extractor. Hmmm, I'll have to refresh my memory on the Buck Rogers eggbeater. Dunno if I've ever seen one.

*bandit: * Hey, you've been busy! Every Ohio plane I own has major condition issues. Your jointer is a real grab for $10!! I'm on the lookout for a foursquare plane myself, but must have that four-square logo on the lever cap.

Somebody has to do a pictorial on Eggbeaters!


----------



## bandit571

Be careful there..









This one does have a few "issues"









Someone got a bit rough with it over the years









Both eyes have cracks. I think I can fix that part. Sole will need to be jointed, as the toe is worn a bit. Not rust pitting down near the bevel area on the tapered iron, but elsewhere…. Mouth doesn't look too bad









And a $5 saw from the other day









"Clean up on Aisle 22…"


----------



## bandit571

There IS a number of sorts on the nose, about all that is left is a "81" stamped there. It looks a bit different than the Crisp OHIO TOOL CO above it, though.


----------



## bandit571

A little 7" long block plane was found too. Someone tried to cover up the flaky nickel plate…with Silver paint. Wire wheeled the paint off









Tried to clean everything up









The japanning is about 90%, just two small areas. Silver paint was even on the adjuster wheel









Cleaned the bolt for the knob. Sharpened the iron. Iron does have that "DUNLAP" "APPROVED" and a 619.3701 ( ??) Then, there is a "306" "307" under the cap iron. The base has a "2" right behind the mouth's ramp, then a "217-16" further back. Seems to be a #220 clone. Doubt IF it is really worth the $10, but then again, I didn't have to pay any shipping, either…


----------



## lateralus819

My wife and I went to a wedding we thought was supposed to be today for a friend. Turns out it was tomorrow. So we decided to hit up some antique stores. Drove out to Bolton landing on recommendation from a Co worker. Glad I did. Scored a mint record 073 large shoulder plane for $45. Don't think it's been used. I told the guy my buddy sent me and he knocked off 5 dollars. So $40 for a barely used shoulder plane. Killer deal. Still has the original decal. Full length blade. I do have a lie Nielsen large shoulder plane, didn't need this but for $40 it was too good to pass up. Going to go back when I get some more cash. He had some other good stuff.


----------



## theoldfart

$45.00 ? You suck Kevin, awesome score!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's a big you sucka Lat. I dig that plane!

And I was feeling good about my Stanley brace and Keen kutter ball peen hammer I got… for $10. 









I really like that hammer though.


----------



## Buckethead

Oh lat…. I am excessively fond of a shoulder plane. It might not be an obsession founded in reason, but are any?

Forty federal reserve notes seems like a steal.

Fifty Hail Mary's and no booze for a week.


----------



## lateralus819

No Kevin, it was $40.he gave me a discount. It's identical to my LN. Which is cool. He had a sick firmer chisel set. He wanted $200 though. As soon as i saw the shelf I said to my wife I was in heaven
She says oh god well be here all day lol. I had to do a triple take on the price on the record. Couldn't believe it. They're going for near $150 on the bay.


----------



## ShaneA

Sweet score on the Record. That is a killer deal.


----------



## donwilwol

$40 for a shoulder. You suck. I hit a flea market today. I've never seen so many broken planes. Decent prices, but I bet I've got a dozen parts planes in the truck. 1 complete type 11 #5, that's it!


----------



## 33706

*Don:* You've gotta show us a pic of your parts plane junkyard…


----------



## upchuck

Didn't someone blow out the front adjustable toe piece of a #15 or #18 recently? When I was at St. James Bay earlier today I picked up a replacement (I think). I've totally forgot who it was but for those who have a better memory than me (that means all of you) pass the word on to them.


----------



## lateralus819

Yes I such Don. I passed on a ton of planes. One antique shop was way over priced. Had a cool Miller's falls hand drill press though.


----------



## richardwootton

Kevin please tell me you got the MF press! I've been wanting one of those sloop bad!


----------



## donwilwol

actually I picked up a really nice complete leg vice AND the coolest set of 1/4" t&G matched planes. I've never seen a set of 1/4" before. Pic's forth coming!!


----------



## theoldfart

^ for 1/4" stock?


----------



## lateralus819

Richard, I didn't have the $125. Else I would have. There was another one, not sure on brand. If you'd like me to get it for you and ship it I could?


----------



## Tim457

Yeah I want one of those millers falls bench drills too. Awesome score Lat, you planning on flipping it?


----------



## Buckethead

I think I would want to hang on to the record for a bit. You just don't see those around, and this one is an excellent specimen.

A quick spin around feebay reveals asking prices nearing 2 hundo for that plane in good condition.


----------



## richardwootton

Lat PM sent.


----------



## lateralus819

Yah I'm keeping it. I've oogled em on ebay for a long while. Just couldn't afford them.

I'll flip items that come up frequently, not something like this. Esp. for $40. Isn't a huge investment.


----------



## racerglen

Another Record, picked yesterday afternoon.

















Bit of cleanup, looks like the adjuster nut for locking the blade's been replaced with a square nut rather than a knurled roundy and a small chip back of the blade, both spotted before negotiations started and used to explain the difference between user and collector.


















3 quarter inch wide by 8" long body.
Asking was 40, paid 25.


----------



## 33706

Nice grab there, *Glen*! A bargain at twice the price!!


----------



## ToddJB

Chuck, I believe your think about AirFramer. Not sure how that turned out.


----------



## donwilwol

2 records in one week end. I think that's a record for records.


----------



## racerglen

Arrr..punny Don !
Did a bit of research, mines pre war, nickel plate, they were made 1934 to '76, pre '38 the cutter was stamped "British Made", mines after that "made in England" originaly it would have had a fitted wooden box, no such luck..Still trying to get the decades of gunk out of the, duno, cutouts ? that have the checkering and made in and 042 in.Murphy's got some, a pick's found other crud, brake clean did some, tough skin the other owners had LOL..(The paint in the checkering's the hardest though) did some playing as the blade was pretty sharp, my my..teeny piece of scrap maple surendered nicely, but it needs a fine tune.
It's my third Record to go with my 043 mini plough and the 05 and a half. I think the older ones are a fine quality tool.


----------



## Wally331

Working on a small bench build, just 2×4s, but I managed about 25 gallons of shavings so far, that's only 10 out of 16 too… wood river no.6 flys through this stock to joint an edge and then I follow with my old craftsman no.4 to smooth both sides. For as little of machined frog on that thing, its a damn tank. With a sharp blade it does everything I ask.

















I also picked up a Stanley 35 transitional for 8 bucks. It cleaned up fine but the blade is too pitted even with the ruler trick. My first transitional though, I like the feel of it a lot, should be an awesome plane with a new iron.


----------



## racerglen

Wally for a pitted iron that looks pretty good to me ! And now that you're filling out your bucket list.. ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Question about this old #7 sized jointer plane









Pretty, ain't it? Anyway, found a few "restore" shots of this same plane,with a knob out front. No sign of any bolt or screw. This is a Ohio Tool Co. #81 jointer, 22" long, with a single iron that is 2-1/2" wide.

Should i fire up the lathe, and turn a new knob for this? Maybe a tenon to fit into a hole that I will have to drill…? Or just add a fat,low knob like on a Trans plane? The ones on the restores were almost a Sargent style, high knob. No sign of HOW they were attahed, either..









Front "deck" on mine shows no large holes, although there are a few small ones. Might make this big, HEAVY beast a little more user friendly with a knob out front.

Sole will be getting a rub down with another jointer plane, as the toe is a bit worn more than the rest









$10 paid for it, after a talking down from $15….


----------



## racerglen

Bandit, can't be much help with that one, BUT.., my big guy is a #288, 26" razee Ohio tools and yes it has a front knob, a simple low knob with a screw through it, no other refinements and from condition, it's original.
It lives beside a Stanley #32 transitional, also 26" long, they're both users and work very nicely, used the 32 in my bench build to prep the rough sawn edges of my full dimention 2" maple top.


----------



## bandit571

Happen to have a bit of Spalted maple hanging around, might have to turn a couple kanoobies? Stain it just right and it might look like a mallet I made awhile back









Might be enough left in here for a couple of knobs









2-3/4×2-3/4x by 11"


----------



## racerglen

Couple dozen ? er, well a few anyway..would look great me thinks..
And by the colors I see it wouldn't look out of place either.


----------



## TheFridge

Stanley 9 1/2 or 60 1/2 for smoothing softwoods?


----------



## upchuck

TheFridge-
Either would work. But for me if there is much wood to smooth (bigger than a 1/4 gallon milk carton) then a bench plane feels friendlier to my hands. #9 1/2 = 1 & 5/8ths wide blade. #60 1/2 = 1 & 1 3/8ths blade.


----------



## WhoMe

Been doing a little research on a replacement #12 blade. In the past, it always seemed like thicker was better when it came to hand planes. And I thought it would be the same with scraper blades but a couple recent readings seem to contradict that "thicker is better" analogy.
In looking at blade thickness her is what I found.
My stock blade is .048, the Two guys in a garage is .044, the St James one is .058 and the Hock is .094.

My engineering head says that going thinner than stock is not better as it would create more opportunity for chatter and vibration but Jay says his works fine. Don, on the other hand has a Hock and he says it works great too…
The other issue is cost. The Hock is most expensive (4x the TG), then the St James (2x the TG) then the Two guys. From what I can tell, all the steels seem to be as good as the original. Basically it is cost and thickness that separates them.

This confusion has kept me from pulling the trigger on a blade as cost is not the priority here. I want the blade to work well, bottom line. Damn, I wish I didn't break my original….
Any further insight from anyone.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks.

Typically it'd just be for touching up minor tear out around twisting grain of cypress, knots, and it's end grain.


----------



## Airframer

Random Sunday night pic…. A couple of Sweethearts and some Mahogany love..


----------



## upchuck

The Fridge-
For that specific use ("...touching up minor tear out around twisting grain of cypress, knots, and it's end grain.") I would try a # 60 1/2. The small size of the plane and narrowness of it's blade will allow you to be very directed at the exact place that needs attention while leaving the surrounding areas alone. With bevel up planes I find advantages to have a few extra blades handy and ready to go. The extras blades can be sharpened to different angles. With a 12 degree bed angle on a #60 1/2 a blade sharpened at 25 degrees you get a cutting angle of 37. A 20 degree blade gives a 32 degree cutting angle. I have a #60 1/2 with a O-1 Hock blade set up like that. I think that you might be able to go a little lower than 20 degrees with cypress but your edge will fail sooner in use when you hit the knots. 
Or you can experiment in the other direction with blades sharpened at 30, 40, and/or 50 degrees. But in that direction I use a #9 1/2 because of the more robust blade bed at the mouth. 
I love my bevel-up block planes because of their rapid adjustability by just swapping out blades.


----------



## lateralus819

I use a hock and I quite like it. No preference over the stock or not.


----------



## JayT

Mike, here is an article from fellow LJ Derek Cohen about thin vs thick scraper blades, where he found that both work well. I don't have the same issue with the screeching sound that he had.


----------



## upchuck

WhoMe-
Too many variables other than just blade thickness to consider. What is the blade made of? Was it well prepared
(hardened and tempered) at the factory? How well did you prepare the blade (flattening the face, sharpening the bevel, what angle the bevel, turning the hook)? Depth of exposed blade? What type of wood? How you use the tool?
Some of these things we can know and some are unknowable. I am not trying to add to your confusion. Just pointing out that putting blade to wood might be the best way to find some of this stuff out.
I bought my #12 without a blade. It's first blade was hacksawed out from an old toothless circular saw blade. It was a good cheap solution to having no blade.


----------



## JayT

reviving lost posts


----------



## CL810

48 vs. 49. Patrick's blood and gore says both will do 3/4" stock. Will they both do the job on 3/4"?


----------



## Mosquito

Both will work on 3/4" stock (#49 will require the wider cutter though, I believe), but you will be closer to centered on the stock with the #48. (but only closer by 1/8")


----------



## WhoMe

Chuck, that boom you heard was my head exploding…..
In my case, the biggest variable is me in how bad I pot a hook on the blade.
All other considerations are the least of my worries.

May, thanks for that interesting article. In my limited use, a screech could be heard every now and then. But it was an enlightening article, especially the comment about making the edge like a smoothing plane edge with the radius. I don't know how the heck anyone gets those long shavings. Even with a hand scraper, I only get tiny shavings and dust.

At any rate, I think a thicker blade would be better for me.

Thanks guys


----------



## bandit571

Don't use a scraper, I use a freshly cut piece of glass as a scraper. Do have a couple old saw blades to try out, though.

With the glass, one just cuts a new edge to sharpen. It can be shaped to match a curved section, as well. BTDT

"New" Dunlap is a hair over 7" long, so I guess this is a #307???

Ohio Tool Co. #81 is a Try plane. Still about the size of a Stanley #7. Maybe getting a front knob, too.


----------



## planepassion

CL810, I opted for the #49. My main intended use was for T&Gs for backer boards in cabinets. Plus, it will work to T&G panels together. So I'm happy with it. Used it on my Dutch tool chest project with good results.


----------



## CL810

Thanks Mos and Brad.


----------



## palaswood

2 things: Sharpening plane irons: What ya'll using? Water stones? oil stones? Sandpaper?

So I'm cleaning up my hand tools this weekend, and I found a fulton bit brace I forgot I bought awhile back on ebay. But I need some auger bits to use it. I know some of you guys pick them up when you buy a lot of old tools sometimes, wondering if anyone has extra, i dont mind cleaning up the rust myself. pm me, i'd rather get em from you guys than strangers


----------



## JayT

> Sharpening plane irons: What ya ll using? Water stones? oil stones? Sandpaper?


I've switched to EZE-Lap diamond plates and don't ever plan on going back to anything else. I still have a 6000 grit waterstone for final polish on flattening backs of plane irons and paring chisels, but for sharpening bevels use the diamond plates (coarse, medium, extra fine) followed by a strop. Much faster and never have to be flattened. Plus they shouldn't need replaced in my lifetime.

You can get good results from any system, just depends on what your preferences are-short term cost, long term cost, ease of use, availability, lifespan, etc.


----------



## palaswood

JayT A strop needs to be charged right, what do you use? I have leather, i'll just make my own. PROJECT!! lol

What size stones? i see I can get the 2" x 4" stones for about $25 a piece. That big enough? I don't have any jointer planes yet, just the no .6


----------



## upchuck

palaswood-
IMO 2" X 4" is too narrow and too short to be your primary sharpening stones. A #6 uses the same size blade as 
a #4 1/2, Most #5 1/2's, your #6, and the #7. Go bigger if you can.


----------



## ToddJB

I and I know a few others use 3×8


----------



## JayT

I use green honing compound purchased from Tools for Working Wood. I know others like Flexcut Gold or diamond paste and you can even use buffing compound. Anything that is a very fine abrasive.

I got the 3×8 plates, so that they would be wide enough for any of my planes. I had 2×6 Smiths diamond plates before and just skewed the iron. The bigger disadvantage was the short length and I didn't like the perforated plates for chisels. The Smiths will get stored with and used for my hunting and pocket knives.


----------



## Mosquito

> I ve switched to EZE-Lap diamond plates and don t ever plan on going back to anything else. I still have a 6000 grit waterstone for final polish on flattening backs of plane irons and paring chisels, but for sharpening bevels use the diamond plates (coarse, medium, extra fine) followed by a strop. Much faster and never have to be flattened. Plus they shouldn t need replaced in my lifetime.
> 
> - JayT


This is exactly my setup as well. Including the charged strop with green honing compound. Used to use scary sharp at first, then DMT Duo-Sharps, but switched to the EZE-Lap plates after not liking the duo sharps as much (had I done dia-sharps I probably would have stuck with them, just didn't like the little hole in the duo-harp)


----------



## Grasshopper000

For a strop, see if you have a Tandy Leather company in town and you can get a bag of scraps for $5-$10 if you need leather. The one by me actually had the jeweler's rouge there too (the abrasive). I got a couple bottles of fine abrasive from Wood Is Good http://www.amazon.com/Wood-Is-Good-WD402-Abrasive/dp/B003NE5BFO. Paul Sellers recommedned something like this, works nicely. I had spray adhesive and attached one piece rough side up to a scrap piece of wood and another smooth side up.


----------



## Tim457

+another for the EZE lap set and strop JayT mentioned, except I don't have the 6000 grit waterstone. I also agree the 3×8 plates are worth it. Save up and use sandpaper for now if you have to, but the larger plates will really make things easier. I use the green compound Lee Valley sells, but I think I got it from Highland Woodworking when I got some other stuff there.


----------



## CL810

+1 for the 3×8 diamond plates and leather strop with TFWW green stuff. But I place 60% of my weight on my left side while I sharpen but on my right side when I strop. Hope that's not tmi. ;-)


----------



## Airframer

But, which way does it lean when you walk?


----------



## CL810

I walk the straight and narrow.


----------



## WhoMe

I charge my strop with a 9v battery…... ba dump bump…...

Green rouge here, works fine. Gives a nice polish with minimal work.

+++1 on the 3×8 (or better 3×10) plates. Don't buy anything smaller….
2" and narrower and less than 8" are a total PITA when using blades for the 4.5,5.5,6,7,8. I have 2" wide water stones and for those blades, I know I cannot be sure my cutting edges are square without putting them up to a engineers square. And most of the time they are not square without more work.
As soon as I can afford bigger plates, I'm gonna buy them.


----------



## jmartel

Question for the tribe:

Looking for a good vintage user block plane. Any recommendations? I have one that I don't know the number of currently, but it's not in very good condition (has some gouges in the sole, a chip in the mouth, etc. Got it for free). I figured I would keep an eye out on Clist and Ebay once I get a couple good recommendations.

I guess I also wouldn't be opposed to a new one either. But old would be cheaper, just require some work.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a nice craftsman 187.37052 (Stanley (9 1/2 I believe) its a later model with a different kind of knob on the cap I'd let go cheap. Just needs a little clean up.

my only real criteria for a block is I like a adjustable mouth and adjustable cutter mechanism. Everything else is a wash.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, you have a Stanley 1/2? Never seen one, pics pls!


----------



## ToddJB

I think he shift keyed his "9".

9 !/@ is what I believe he meant to say.


----------



## donwilwol

its a one of a kind, rare, unique piece that only I have. I can't post pictures its so rare!!

I once had a guy tell me he had a Stanley 1/2. After we left my wife said to me, they never made a Stanley 1/2 did they. I said No, why? She said, I could tell by the way you were talking to him about it.

Or maybe its only in a craftsman model


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Knuckle blocks are much more comfortable to the hand imo (the ones with the domed lever cap).

Also, I really prefer low angle blocks. If I were going to get an all around vintage block, I'd go with a 65.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Actually Don, we've all seen those 1/2 planes on the 'bay. You know, the ones with no knob? They're sometimes passed off as one-of-a-kind chisel planes by those unaware of what they really have.

So, how about that picture?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I think he shift keyed his "9".
> 
> 9 !/@ is what I believe he meant to say.
> 
> - ToddJB


Of course, Todd might have this one pegged too. 9 !/@... lawl…


----------



## donwilwol

if you didn't know the 187 means its Stanley made. I have no idea what the rest


----------



## jordanp

Hey Don, yours will be in the mail today!
Sorry for the delay had a little craziness going on the past few days..


----------



## theoldfart

Have the same routers and router storage in my tool chest!


----------



## 33706

Thumbs up on the #9 1/2. If I wore a shop coat or bib overalls, mine would go everywhere with me.


----------



## upchuck

jmartel-
There are lots of very good block planes out there. I wouldn't aim for a specific brand or model #. I think that the Stanley #9 1/2 is the one I run across most frequently in the wild. This plane had many changes over the decades. I believe it generally declined in quality since WWII.
Like Don W said, "...I like a adjustable mouth and adjustable cutter mechanism." I'd add one other thing. Get a block plane with a substantial bed (The place where the blade mates to the body near the mouth.). The larger the bed the better I believe. The bed on the bottom in the photo I think is better than the one on top. The top one's bed is at the mouth and around the edges with a hollow in between. Less material to machine at the factory. Cheaper to make. Less support for the blade right where it is most important.
Also like Red said: Knuckle joint caps are very hand friendly and look cool. 
Either low (12 degree bed) or regular (20) angle are both good for a first block. You'll eventually have both.


----------



## donwilwol

My refurbed type 9. All I need for my Stanley #4 complete type collection is a type 1,2,3,5,12, and 14.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Don. How many types are there?


----------



## donwilwol

types 1-20.

and almost forgot there is a type 6a


----------



## bandit571

Where would the Four Square planes fall in at? Type wise?

Happen to have a T19, #5-1/2, and a T17 #5. I think a Stanley #31 is in a different sort of type study….


----------



## donwilwol

four square was a completely different line. 1926 thru the very early 40's.


----------



## ToddJB

That's a lot of number 4's


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, what about the Cordovan Type 21??


----------



## bandit571

Might have ONE of them…...a 9-1/2 one at that…..

There is a SW #103 sitting around here somewhere, as well.

There is even something for the Sargent fans around here. 7" long, has a #220 styly depth adjustment, non-adjustable mouth, and had a nickel plated cap iron. Iron is stamped as a Dunlap….cap iron says #306 and #307. Has a bolt through the knob, area of the bolt is dished out a bit for a finger to sit in…

For those Millers Falls fans…..#1455 Low angle. With a label on the BRIGHT RED cap iron. NIB, no less. Non-adjustable mouth, though…


----------



## bandit571

One recent arrival: Says Stanley, in gold letters on a red cap iron. Casting is very thick, sides were not milled. Japanning( ?) is very thick as well, and poorly done. There is a finger rest out front, not a knob. Bottle cap style lock for the cap iron.

Has "Made in England cast into the base.









Sitting over on the left side. About the same size as a #H1249 I have, and othe than the knob, all else seems to be the same. Same Bottle cap. The 1248 does have a 103 style aduster, though.


----------



## donwilwol

type 21 isn't part of any study other than Bandits', type 21 typically refers to anything beyond the studies.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A #4 type collection isn't complete unless it ends with the last US-made Stanley. At least, from what I've read, the Cordovan is that plane. But who I am, after all?

But to elaborate, the studies were done many years ago, with a certain snobbery towards these last tools I think. Maybe with good reason. But if Yoda were to publish a study, would he not include the Cordovan as a type? Sooner or later someone is going to type the SW re-issues as well…

Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## summerfi

Don, how many complete type sets do you have, and what planes are they?


----------



## donwilwol

Bob, I don't have a complete type set. The #4 set is the first one I've tried, and the type 1, 2, and 3 is going to be very difficult to find with my tool budget.

I've got every type 11 size, with some dup's for both smooth and corrugated.

And Smitty, i agree. I've got the blue. For the cordovan want one in really good shape. Restorations for those are ok for users, but not for collections. I'll even keep a almost perfect handyman when I come across one. Same goes for the 4 square and defiance. I want those in collector condition. I kept the Victor because of its condition.


----------



## racerglen

Am I BAD ?.. took a cordovan cap for a 9 and a half and made it blue to match the blue block I've got.. same numbers on the underside..


----------



## jmartel

I like the looks of the knuckle planes. I think I might try to go that route if I go vintage instead of just buying a new one from LV


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## palaswood

Hey thats not a shelf in the middle, thats a hand plane! Isnt it? What the hell is that Don?


----------



## donwilwol

That's a Stanley #34. The longest jointer they ever made.


----------



## TheFridge

Thank you from earlier.


----------



## Bundoman

That is a big hoss!!


----------



## WhoMe

So don, you say you have all the type 11s. My first thought is "does that include the #2 ? I know the #1 didn't follow the normal typing and I thought the #2 didn't follow it either. Unless they go by the blade logo.In which there were two logo types during the type 11 time frame.
OR, are you just talking about the #3 -#8?
Just curious. And I want to learn too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Little Bits here, Little Bits there…


----------



## 33706

I'm putting together a set of Cordovans. My favorite 9 1/2 is one, how bad could the rest of the line be? 
Most of my other Cordys were made either in Canada or England…. hmmm mysterious.


----------



## john2005

New toy today. DW special. Love the knuckle caps and love the sweethearts.


----------



## donwilwol

Whome, I have a #2 with a v logo cutter. I'm not sure about the #1, but I think it's older than a type 11.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

PK, my thinking is prices of cordovan planes are higher than other late types too. I have two, a # 9 1/2 and a #4 of my Dad's.


----------



## Buckethead

That's a nice little block plane, John. I have one of those, but not as nice, and sadly, not complete(missing the front knob and original mouth (throat?) adjuster.) I'm hanging on to it anyway.


----------



## upchuck

For those of you with a few large transitional planes-
Did the metal frame size change in length as the plane body/wooden stock grew or did the frame stay the same within a particular width?


----------



## donwilwol

the frame on all similar transitionals is pretty close to the same. So it looks like anything with a tote is a little over 13" long. They change more through type then size. Some are a bit longer (less than an inch) because "Bailey" is stamped in front of the knob.


----------



## theoldfart

John, watcha buildin' ?


----------



## upchuck

Thanks Don W.
While looking at that beast of a plane (your #34) I was wondering.


----------



## john2005

Kevin, those would be the drawers for the nightstands I started in August….TWO years ago. Finally got tired of looking at the empty space. I didn't want to just rush out and slam some piece of crap together though. Beauty take time…...


----------



## theoldfart

John, I'm with you on that. My night stand project is at least two years old now, sitting in a pile under the old bench!


----------



## Ripthorn

Now I don't feel so bad with my nightstand project only being a year in!


----------



## john2005

Ha! One of the many things that bumped mine was the bench project! Looking forward to reclaiming that real estate though. May only be 4sq feet but every bit counts.


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks Don. Beyond the V logo, I didn't know if there was any other way to type the #2 or, the #1 for that matter.
That is how I am typing my #10. By the V logo blade.


----------



## donwilwol

> Thanks Don. Beyond the V logo, I didn t know if there was any other way to type the #2 or, the #1 for that matter.
> That is how I am typing my #10. By the V logo blade.
> 
> - WhoMe


I'd look at high/low knobs, casting marks if any, things like I have a #2 with an orange frog, brass or steel, lateral adjuster markings, etc.


----------



## CL810

Todays mail drop….. a 49










Appears to be in reasonable shape. Missing one blade. Has a small and large so I can work with that.


----------



## pastahill

Don, If your American #4 collection is full, do you than search the English Stanley´s


> ?


???


----------



## donwilwol

*pastahill*, I have a different collecting style. I don't typically search for planes, I let them find me. And as far as the #4 collection, its just that, a #4 collection. I haven't worked out the exact criteria yet. Probably never will, other then about 9" long and 2" wide and vintage.


----------



## richardwootton

I've been wanting some earlier English made Stanley planes. No real reason why, I just think it'd be cool.


----------



## jmartel

Don, after some research I believe the plane I currently have is a 9 1/2 already. I've been using it, so it's not unusuable, but I figured I would want something in a bit better condition.

I have a bid in on a low angle plane on ebay now.


----------



## 33706

@richardwooton: Not sure what you mean by earlier English Stanleys, but all my English Stanleys are Type 15-ish or later, after WWII. They're not really true-to-type, either. Stanley may have collaborated with English planemakers during the postwar rebuilding effort. I'd expect that any earlier Stanleys found in England were of American manufacture. Go for Records or Rapiers…you'll get hooked.


----------



## WhoMe

Don, Forgot about the low knob. My#10 has the low knob. Usually it is the first thing I look for.

Cl810, is that a early 49? All the ones I have seen are nickel plated.


----------



## richardwootton

PK, I don't know much about the English types, but I guess what I'm referring to are the ones I've seen Paul Sellers use in his videos and what not.


----------



## Tim457

Mike I just read Blood and Gore because I didn't know what third cutter he was talking about and it said during WW2 nickel was scarce so they went back to japanning them for a bit. His is WW2 because it has the fish scale pattern. Apparently the WW2 models are fairly rare. A 48 and 49 are on my wish list too.


----------



## 33706

@Richard: Whatever Paul Sellers says about planes is absolutely more reliable than my own off-the-cuff remarks based on what a collector in Canada like me sees available. I will take a closer look at my English and Canadian-made Stanleys. another pictorial blog idea…


----------



## CL810

It's nickel plated but mostly worn off.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Diggin' on that #49 Clayton, congrats on the pick up!


----------



## donwilwol

A recent acquisition. Stanley #7C type 11. Not a bad $20 investment.


----------



## CL810

Smitty, about the cutters, B&G says 2 - 5/16" and one 5/8". Mine came with 3/16" & 5/16". Set on eBay is 2 - 3/16" & 1 - 5/16".

Which is it?


----------



## richardwootton

That's one heck of a deal on a really sweet looking 7c.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll check mine, Don or Wayne also have a #49…


----------



## bandit571

Just a PIP









Rehab of an Ohio Tool Co. #81 Try plane. Iron is 2-1/2" wide and it is tapered. Body of the plane is 22" long. Sole has been flattened, eyes have been glued back into place









Five coats of an oil finish has been applied…..so far. It just keeps soaking in. Wood just MIGHT be a tad dry?


----------



## donwilwol

I don't know where my post keep going, but I'll try again *CL810*

my #49 has a 5/8" cutter and one that I know is not original. I think it might be a #45 cutter. It's probably not much help, but there it is.


----------



## Mosquito

Keen Kutter KK#3c on its way… just a KK#6c left for that lineup… hmmm


----------



## palaswood

Todays mail drop….. literally

I was so excited to finally get a no5 in my arsenal. It had a lot of rust, but I bought it because the totes were intact.
WERE intact.

It arrived really fast, and its no wonder - she didnt take much time packing the damn thing. Wadded up plastic grocery bags for packing material? Thanks lady. Now we have a broken flippin tote. I have a feeling that hole in the box had something to do with it. The crack was clean and fresh, and it wasnt even seperated until I pulled the screw out. It was so bent that it severed the pieces coming out, when it did its littly Chubby Checker twist.
How do I proceed guys? Titebond, Titebond III, or Exopy. And how do I clamp this damn thing. I bent the screw back pretty straight.









At least its a pretty clean break. What is that Beech?









Don you lucky bastard! I've been looking for a decent user 7 for so long but they're so pricey! Maybe we can make a deal. Maybe you have a soft spot for someone who paid the price for not coming to you for a user no5 in the first place… (but I wanna hunt rust too…)

D O H !


----------



## JayT

If it's generic hardwood, Titebond should be fine. For rosewood, I use epoxy or polyurethane glue.

A couple ways to clamp. Usually I use a quick clamp with a small wedge on top that matches the angle of the horn. Occasionally, I've just put the rod back through with a spare nut and a washer on the bottom and use that as the clamp.


----------



## ToddJB

This method has been successful for me


----------



## donwilwol

I use this method. (this is actually waynec's picture)


----------



## Mosquito

I do the same as the above with a hand screw clamp


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a screw clamp always in that position. Just push the tote in and small turn on the handle.


----------



## donwilwol

I received a pile of rust today. Hoping to turn it into a #55.


----------



## upchuck

Don W-
It looks like you might be missing some parts. When you get it figured out let us know. I ran into some #55 parts last weekend.


----------



## WayneC

Looks like you have your work cut out for you Don. 

48/49 manual can be found here
http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/stanmisc/48-49man.pdf

I think B&G is correct on the blade side. I ordered the wide cutters from St. James Bay, but did not measure them. I can tonight if there is interest.

I have a Union 42 and 43 which are the 48/49 equivalents.


----------



## JayT

Looks bad, but we've seen you bring others just as rough back from the grave.


----------



## SamuelP

Super glue for the broken tote. Best fix .


----------



## WhoMe

Have the 48 and covet a 49. I just dont see many complete and unbroken ones at affordable prices.

Those are some great ideas on clamping totes, have a fee to repair so those ideas will come in handy.

I don't know what you guys are worried about. Don probably has that 55 looking factory fresh already.


----------



## Iguana

Bandit,

You said you glued the eyes back into place. That implies that they were in place initially and then somehow got removed. Did you cut them out? If so, how? And why?


----------



## bandit571

Eyes were splitting out at the top, hadn't split all the way off….yet. How they got split??? Who knows, I merely fixed them back into their places. Iron did make some decent shavings, though. Will have to resharpen after that slide through tp the floor. it would find the ONLY non-covered with shavings spot in the Dungeon Shop's floor…..


----------



## donwilwol

somebody looking for a block. Not mine, just a good deal on a great user,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-OLD-LOW-ANGLE-BLOCK-PLANE-WITH-STANLEY-BLADE-/231290925944?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35da037378


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Ooo, a SW too!


----------



## jmartel

Well I'm now a new owner of a Craftsman 3732, which is exactly the same thing as a Stanley No. 65 from my research. Got it for $37 total. A bit more than I wanted, but it looks like it's in great shape and I won't have to do much other than checking for flat and sharpening.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Nice-Craftsman-No-3732-034-knuckle-Cap-034-Adjustable-Block-Plane-Near-Mint-/181471888131?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=IoV%252BhPMUROu0oRmgmfeyf2ChQ%252BU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## jordanp

Told ya she was rusty there Don..
Let me know if it's not worth what you estimated.


----------



## LoriF

> somebody looking for a block. Not mine, just a good deal on a great user,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-OLD-LOW-ANGLE-BLOCK-PLANE-WITH-STANLEY-BLADE-/231290925944?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35da037378
> 
> - Don W


Thank you Don!


----------



## donwilwol

> Told ya she was rusty there Don..
> Let me know if it s not worth what you estimated.
> 
> - jordanp


No worries Jordon. I love it. Its missing a few screws, and some parts, but the biggest issue would be taking it apart. It's all apart and in a citric bath. It came apart a lot easier than I anticipated.


----------



## WayneC

Mike, Keep an eye out for the UNION 42 and 43 T&G planes. They are the same as the Stanley 48/49.

Nice buy Lori.

Jmartel. I put a hock blade in my Stanley 65. I actually prefer it to my LN 60 1/2. Something you may want to consider if you like the feel of the plane in your hand.

Rust hunting What is it question of the day to test your knowledge. (I know what it is)

It is a sharpening Jig

is it for woodworking? What does it sharpen?


----------



## upchuck

Lori-
If that #60 1/2 is now yours it looks like a winner. That is a beautiful blade bed with the maximum area of contact. The blade looks a little short but if it is unusable then you can file or grind the top of the slot out another 1/4 or 1/2 inch and use it while you look for a replacement. Great score.


----------



## jmartel

Wayne,

I was planning on picking up at least a spare blade to sharpen at a different angle anyway, so I may just get a hock. Plane should be here next week it looks like.


----------



## Buckethead

Wayne, Does it sharpen cambered blades/irons?


----------



## palaswood

So the lady whom I bought the no 5 with the broken tote from followed up as soon as it was delivered to ask how it arrived. I was honest but not mean, (I did suggest she spring for real bubble wrap), and she comes back with a full refund and lets me keep it! Pretty cool, huh. I left her positive feedback of course.

The japanning on the no 5 is about as close to 100% as ive seen-no chips that i could find yet. The section under the handle seemingly had never seen the light of day and glistened with a mirror finish. No pitting on iron or bed and all the pieces are there. After the tote repair I think i'll have a nice user. I'm pretty stoked considering its now free 

I guess that covers the cost of the Evaporust! lol

Thank you Rust Gods!


----------



## jmartel

Joseph,

Now's your chance to make yourself a tote out of some nice looking exotic wood.


----------



## palaswood

Right jmart? I've got some pieces already scouted for just such an occasion. Probably gonna go with my favorite wood, the black mulberry. It's perfect for this application. I have some nice black locust as well. This is the fun part.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Type 2 Stanley #18. Not refurbed, but now (barely) functional. Barn-fresh.










My favorite part is taking a plane that hasn't seen wood in who-knows-how-long back from hulk to shavings. More to come on this one, I really like it…


----------



## bandit571

I wonder which one is this









Knuckle cap, adjustable mouth, handi-grip sides, Columbian stamped on the iron?

Just a few #9s









The skinny one on the left is a #8. There is a new jointer in the shop









Iron is in need of a sharpening. And some wax on the sole









A #6 tried the edge









and a #5 T17









and this old plane will need a lot of tuning









so a corded router will do a lot of grooves….


----------



## ksSlim

WayneC, it is indeed a honing guide used to hone swivel knife blades for leather carving.
I've a few of them stored with the saddle making tools.


----------



## WayneC

> Wayne, Does it sharpen cambered blades/irons?
> 
> - Buckethead


It is actually a leather working tool. It is used to sharpen swivel knives used to carve leather.


----------



## WayneC

> WayneC, it is indeed a honing guide used to hone swivel knife blades for leather carving.
> I ve a few of them stored with the saddle making tools.
> 
> - ksSlim


Looks like we were posting at the same time.


----------



## bobasaurus

I've been thinking of getting a plow plane. I like the skew of the #46. Should I hunt around ebay for one missing cutters, then buy a set of cutters later? Is there any modern equivalent to this plane? Maybe I could just pick up a veritas small plow plane instead, though it lacks the nice skew.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pardon the comment, Allen, but it sounds like you like the idea of the skew as found on the #46. That's fine, but what jobs do you see doing that require a skewed cutter? The #46 / #289 planes are costly compared , say, a #50 (or comparable Record) that ploughs wonderfully.

Drawer bottom dado cuts, no skew. Dados cross-grain, to inset shelves? Skew is good, but nickers are a real pain to fettle towards a consistent, clean sidewall cut.

My .02.


----------



## bandit571

Decided to turn a kanoobie for that #81. Nothing real fancy









Just some spalted maple I had laying around









A steel screw, slotted, of course. Oil finish to try and match the rest









I turned THREE knobs, one of which was a block plane size, and two bench plane sized ones. This is the best of the two larger ones. The block plane one? Hmmmm, what to use it on….


----------



## bobasaurus

Hey Smitty, that's good advise. Skews can be tricky to get the angle right on, anyways. Maybe I should hunt down a #50 instead. I plan on mainly doing drawer/box bottom dados… it's very rare for me to make a cross grain dado, and I already have a skew block plane I can use for cross grain rabbets.

Bandit, that's a great looking knob. It matches well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Or Allen, wait for the LN plow plane to be unveiled;-)


----------



## bandit571

Ohio Tool Co. #81 shavings









After setting the depth for a thinner cut, on some White oak. Used as a Jointer, them are full width shavings flying up out of there. Me Likey!


----------



## Mosquito

Used the Record 073 this evening, hand cut rabbet with nothing but a marking knife, and the 073. Not too great of a picture of it in action though


















Something fun about making a computer case using primarily hand tools… Blending of a few different eras I think


----------



## chrisstef

I know its a far cry from a 45 or a 55 but what do you guys know about the stanley 12-250? Theres one on the craiger for $40. Provided its not an anchor due to awful castings it seems like a useful combo plane. Come with a full set of 18 irons.


----------



## jordanp

*Mos* that looks a lot like the back of a mini ITX computer case brother..


----------



## Mosquito

Jordan, it will be soon  I can't stop building ITX computers/cases for some reason lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Someone needing a Stanley #65 LAAM? Later production run, 100% complete and original. Needs cleaning, with light rust on sides and sole. No pitting. $40 and free shipping within the US. I don't need two identical block planes…




























PM me if interested.


----------



## jmartel

If only you would have posted that a few days ago, smitty. I just bought a Craftsman equivalent to that (read, exactly the same) on Ebay for $37 shipped.


----------



## bandit571

I think mine was about $8 or so









Has "Columbia" stamped on the iron…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, taking a stab at the Epic Thread before ebay, but most here are pretty well outfitted.

Edit: hey, Post #42,000!!!


----------



## chrisstef

A $40 65 is a bargain imo. 42k posts. I hope i dont screw this up but ill paraphrase our buddy andys wife

"Were all just as sad as each other arent we"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Very tempting Smitty. Swap ya for a Disston no 4;-)


----------



## donwilwol

that' a super deal on the #65. The #65 is one of my favorite blocks.


----------



## WayneC

> that a super deal on the #65. The #65 is one of my favorite blocks.
> 
> - Don W


The #65 "Is" my favorite block. I put a hock blade in mine.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And it comes with a no- hassle return policy. Don't like it, send it back and I'll return the $40.


----------



## WayneC

I cannot believe it has not been snapped up….


----------



## WhoMe

For those of you with #65's or specifically the Craftsman version. I have issues with the knuckle cap coming loose when I put a little force on the plane during difficult grain situations. while pushing forward on the cap, it will snap forward and come lose. 
Any suggestions on how to resolve this? the central pin holding the foot on the blade under the cap is not straight but I get it snug anyway. Don't know how to straighten it.

And I just purchased a #12 scraper blade off ebay. Based on the St James Bay specks it is thicker than the stock blade but still half the price of a Hock. Will be interesting to see how it works.


----------



## john2005

Kinda shocked the 65 hasn't been taken too. LJs are sleepin. Half tempted to have a second…...must resist, must resist…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I believe the #65 will go, waiting on an address and have a back-up as well. Stand by, it should have a new gome and bright future real soon.


----------



## terryR

Wow, hate to see a steal on a 65 go past…but I have one, too. Love it absolutely.

*Smitty*, IF both plans fall through, I call dibs!  It's for my Mom!

WhoMe, glad you asked that question about knuckle joints coming open under use…mine do, too! I try to focus on pushing the tool downward , but maybe we have polished the dome too much and made it slippery? Would love to hear discussion on this important topic. 

FWIW, I think my Sargents pop open less than my Stanleys…could be a biased opinion, though?


----------



## CL810

I finally give up on snagging a 65 and get the LN. Week later Smitty posts one. Whoever gets Smitty's owes me a beer!


----------



## Mosquito

Here's a long shot in the dark, anyone have a Keen Kutter KK#3 iron sitting around? I got my KK3C over the weekend, and the iron is quite used up. So used up, in fact, that the bevel hits the cap iron slot in the middle…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#65 gone, thanks to everyone that expressed interest! Love that it will be a user again.


----------



## richardwootton

Crap! I knew I should have checked the epic thread sooner! I'm sure the 65 has found a good home though.


----------



## Tim457

Clayton let me know what your preference is and I'll get you that beer. I'm sure you won't be disappointed by the LN though.


----------



## john2005

Glad somebody grabbed it. Was starting to think we'd all given up on good planes


----------



## 33706

Glad to hear that #65s are in such demand. I finally got one myself this past weekend, at a rural antiques show/ flea market, along with some other treasures.


----------



## CL810

PK, what's the asbestos thing?


----------



## ToddJB

> PK, what s the asbestos thing?
> 
> - CL810


Insert for an old school clothing iron.


----------



## 33706

*CL810:*
I've accumulated a few antique sad irons, yes clothes irons, which I keep around the shop whenever I'm laminating or need dead weight on a joint while the glue dries. The bail handles are usually missing, too. They're shaped like a frown, hence the idiotic name.
"Asbestos" in this case is a manufacturing plant in the city of Asbestos, Quebec. Well… it also happens to be the home of one of the world's largest asbestos mines, too. 
Just another handy re-purposing of an obsolete household item. An asbestos-free household item.
[Edit:] Great ad, *Todd*! Mine are atypical, most had a detachable wooden semicircular handle.


----------



## CL810

Tim it seems to be working just fine.


----------



## palaswood

No way, ya gotta get that thing calibrated CL810  or buy a mitutoyo, thats what we used in the CNC mill I worked at back in the day… way back.

You get what you pay for I guess, and I'm referring to the LN.

Holy mackerel


----------



## August

CL how hard did you squeeze that caliper LOL or maybe you use your giant leg vise


> ?? Nice CL
> I always say why not tune all your plane to that level


 But seems people had a major issue when I made tat suggestion.

Need help on 2 handplane size please???
A LN low angle like
And the large low angle jointer,

Trying to lay out my plywood. Case.
Any advice will highly be appreciated


----------



## Airframer

I'm sorry.. all I can see is your drool worthy photo of your amazing LN set! Was there a question there?


----------



## TheFridge

I just purchased a stanley 60 1/2 38$ There's a lil pitting and scratches on the sole, so I want to lap it. Should I set the mouth in the area I would generally use it (close) before lapping?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Airframer

I would set the mouth even with the nose of the plane before lapping to avoid any errors in mouth shape and channel while lapping.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks bud


----------



## upchuck

The Fridge-
I set the plane up as if I was using it to take shavings. Like you, that would be generally close to the blade. But Airframer's response made sense too. I have a couple of Craftsman #9 1/2's that I'm tuning up as time permits. I think that I'll try one each way. I typically draw a grid on the sole with a sharpie and flatten until the grid is gone and then draw another grid, move up to a higher grit, and repeat. I'll try to remember to finish up each plane and then draw another grid especially around the toe/mouth area, move the toe plate substantially and see if it takes more than half a dozen strokes to erase the grid.


----------



## terryR

Good grief, August! What was your question again? Looks like you already have all the LN planes! LOL!

Is that a LA 610 I see at the far end of the bunch? How do ya like it? Tough enough for a user Jack?

IF you don't have a 62, get one! An awesome all-around tool.

Blocks…get a 60 1/2.

And, don't forget to french fit them ALL into the ply…LOL.










^ the base of my toolchest.


----------



## August

> Good grief, August! What was your question again? Looks like you already have all the LN planes! LOL!
> 
> Is that a LA 610 I see at the far end of the bunch? How do ya like it? Tough enough for a user Jack?
> 
> IF you don t have a 62, get one! An awesome all-around tool.
> 
> Blocks…get a 60 1/2.
> 
> And, don t forget to french fit them ALL into the ply…LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ the base of my toolchest.
> 
> - terryR


Thanks terry
I might not know how to use the handtools I have but they are just like guns I love them,
That's the shooting plane from LN I have use it yet, because I'm trying to see if I can copy the old style shooting board from stanley I can have our cnc department make that if I can get some kind if measurent?
Anyway my question is I want to know what is the actual length of of your handplane the third one from the right? That's my next dream to own?
I have the big version I think it's the low angle jack???
And yes I already have a plane for the cleat version 
It's made by no other Mr. BigRed


----------



## jmartel

Now if only I could find a Stanely #112 that's rusty and sitting in someone's garage for $10 or so, I'd be good…


----------



## donwilwol

> Now if only I could find a Stanely #112 that s rusty and sitting in someone s garage for $10 or so, I d be good…
> 
> - jmartel


it's never out of the realm of possibility


----------



## lateralus819

I love my #112. I paid $120 for mine, but it's dead mint. Original tote and knob in great shape. Used a hock blade from a #12 i had. Works great.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

August, the 3rd from the left in Terry's photo is a no 164. It's a low angle smoother. Same length as a no 4.


----------



## August

^thanks Red
What is the size of that thing? Since I'm trying to lay out my sheet I would like to include that to the plan?


----------



## bandit571

There is something about using a #78 nobody talks about. IF gripped the corect way, you will have a sore left thumb.









No wonder they say to cut as deep as you can. That way, you get done a lot sooner…

Of course, there are other painful planes around









Missed the corner twice, and scored a side of finger…









Had a splinter come up over the toe on this one….


----------



## palaswood

I disassembled a rusty pre war #5 and dropped all the pieces into an evaporust bath this morning.

Whats my process? Just wait 24 hours? Should I wire brush periodically during that first 24 period? Or just once before? Is the brass knob fine in there?

Any tips are welcome


----------



## ToddJB

It won't hurt the brass, but it won't do much to remove the brass tarnish. If the stuff is super rusty I try to knock off the loose stuff and then put it in and leave it for a couple days. Leaving it longer will not hurt it. Take it out, wipe it off, rinse with clean water, hit it with some WD-40 to prevent flash rust, then go about polishing up.


----------



## JayT

Like Todd, I try to clean up the pieces before the evaporust bath-it helps the stuff last longer. Don't need to pull thee parts out to clean, just leave 'em for a day. After that, I pull them out, rinse, wire brush off the black gunk that remains, wax and reassemble.


----------



## ToddJB

If it's not super rusty and the its newer Evaporust a couple hours will do the trick.

Also, I filter the solution before I put it back in the jug. I usually use a shop rag. Some people use a coffee filter, but I've never had success with that because they clog to quickly.


----------



## DanKrager

August, You've got way too many tools to put into your plywood. Send about 1/2 of them to me because I have places for them. 
You really gonna try to put all those in one place? You and whose army are going to move it?
DanK


----------



## Tim457

LJ goodness arrived today in the form of a 60 1/2 packed with curly shavings. It's in way better shape than I expected it to be, thanks again Smitty, you da man.

Joseph Evapo rust is pretty forgiving stuff. AF left some stuff in there for months and no harm. Like others said I try to get as much surface rust off first just because it makes the evaporust last longer. Pull stuff out and give it a brushing if you think it needs it. Deeper pitting sometimes does because it will form a darker black coating over the top but sometimes there's red rust underneath that it won't get to if you don't brush it a bit. Per DonW the only thing you don't want to do is leave a tool part in and part out of evaporust, you can get an etched line at the water line that won't come out easily.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It arrived, sweet! Must have action shots when it's settled in.


----------



## bandit571

Clean up on Center aisle! Two block plane having a test drive









Flat track trials, Columbia block plane, and









Some Maroooon flavoured Block plane. There is another view , "Trackside"









From the beveled area on the raised panel, a Columbia Knucklehead, vs









That Marooon Racer. May get out the Millers falls #1455 for a test drive, BIG pine knots in the panel…..


----------



## palaswood

Dammit Tim, now ya tell me!  the only pan i had didnt fit the top of the no 5, so i sat it with the "hills" poking out. I flipped it last night (after only 16 hours the rust on the submerged portion was already gone). So i hope i get no line but heres to learnin by doin.
*im guessing its the newer evaporust


----------



## August

Just random stuff


----------



## jmartel

#justwoodworkingthings.


----------



## DanKrager

Not so random, August. You fully intended to do this and it is gorgeous. Great gobs of green jealousy headed your way. 
DanK


----------



## TheFridge

You bastard.

Remember what I said about women complaining about your shop time august….


----------



## August

Thanks Dan I'm really enjoying this

Hey fridge long time no chat LOL
Your right men


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Today, while visiting another LJ, he showed me his mint bailey no 1 and no 2.

I starting singing, "Oh baby you….you got what need….."


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Who? Pics?


----------



## August

Well this where I got this shooting plane so far


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty- Arlin Eastman. I hope he doesn't mind me saying… because he talked about them elsewhere on the site.

That guy only lives about 10 min from me. He is every bit as kind and generous as he comes across on LJs. Seriously, he and his wife are salt of the earth.

I didn't want to be rude and bust out my phone for pics…..but it was tough. Maybe next time. I know I'll be back because he wants to give me his old lathe. I refused until I had something to offer in return. He told be about a cabinet he would like to have above is lathe. I took measurements and told him to consider it done.


----------



## WayneC

Shooting board is looking good August.

Red, what did you think of the video of those girls lying down on the tracks to escape the train?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I knew Arlin had the goods!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wayne- that video gave me the heebie jeebies.

Ya Smitty, Arlen had several planes and scrapers I'd never seen before. He has a whole set of stanley no 38s/39s…in the various widths.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

We talked about his #39 set long ago on this thread, so I knew that till of his would be filled with a few other prizes. I'd like to take a trip to your neck 'o the woods next time I'm in Omaha for more than a couple days.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Your welcome any time Smitty. If you'd like, I could take you out to Paul's hardwoods as well. I think you'd enjoy that place. It's like a time machine.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd have to bring my truck…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Probably be a good idea


----------



## JayT

Cool, party at Red's house!

Seriously, if you guys know somewhat in advance, let me know-I'd make a road trip. Omaha's only about three hours away.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Rojopalooza. Mark your calendars!


----------



## DonBroussard

Rojopalooza-nice, Red! Will there be hand tools, adult beverages and loud music? If so, count me in.


----------



## palaswood

Okay so there is some faint etched lines from it not laying below the surface of the evaporust entirely. Lesson learned. But it didnt come out half bad for my first restoration attempt. Tote is gluing and ill post it on the before & after when its all done.









Thanks for all your tips dudes! No. 5, Alive!!


----------



## theoldfart

Ooo disassemble


----------



## donwilwol

Good job Joseph. Well done

I had to walk away from a #51/52 combo today. I admit to having tears in my eyes. It looked like it just came out of the box. Just a bit outside my budget at $1200 though.


----------



## lateralus819

So you found it Don. Wasn't it a beauty. I was glad to at least touch it.


----------



## stan3443

a few planes from an auction today


----------



## stan3443

a few planes from an auction today


----------



## theoldfart

DonW, tell the guy you'll do him a favor and give him $900 since because LN is coming out with their version the OLD Stanley's will drop in price!


----------



## donwilwol

I went back twice Kevin. I'm not sure why, (maybe the Liberty tool shirt I was wearing) but I had a guy whom I didn't know walk up to me to tell me about the #51. I also had a guy ask me how he could get pricing for his bedrock collection. My wife kept saying "did you know that guy"?. I'd say nope.

I felt like I had a neon sign that said "tool collector" above my head! today


----------



## theoldfart

Funny, had a Liberty shirt on the other day. Never wear it to the flea market!! Sometimes make believe I don't know how to break down a plane, ask the vendor to show me. It's worked a few times.


----------



## August

Finish the shooting board it's my first hand made project,
It was fun doing this by hand lots fussing around but it came out square.
Just stain and was and I think my should be done

Question out there do I need to put a hardwood on the cutting face of the plane? Because right now it's only
Plywood


----------



## jmartel

I would think that you should be fine with just the plywood. That looks like baltic birch ply judging by the number of layers, so it's comprised of hardwood ply.


----------



## August

Thanks J
Ok cool then I can sand and glue and put finish thanks bud.
I know it ain't much but feels good to do stuff by hand.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Sunday afternoon shavings. Buddy's Hock iron in my 9 1/2. Freshly sharpened.


----------



## theoldfart

Shootboard question:

Having a problem with blow out at the end of the piece. I used a sacrificial piece between the part and the backer board but still got some splintering.. need sharpening maybe?


----------



## August

> Shootboard question:
> 
> Having a problem with blow out at the end of the piece. I used a sacrificial piece between the part and the backer board but still got some splintering.. need sharpening maybe?
> 
> - theoldfart


Hey bud this might be wrong coming from me,
But from reading books and watching people do it I notice they angle the board first and put a little chamfer first then do the normal shooting ????
My 2 cents


----------



## knockknock

sharp always helps 
also a thinner cut

If you don't care about a square corner, you can chamfer the back corner where it is spelching

If you are planning to a line, chamfer the back corner to the line.

I never tried this, but some people say wetting the endgrain helps.

ps. I usually either chamfer, or use a sacrificial board, and when all else fails, I glue the spelch back on.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+ 1 to chamfering to the back corner of the line.


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks guys. I cut close to my line and shoot the final .001 edge for appearance. I'm doing a sharpening session this week and will also try wetting with MS or DNA.


----------



## Mosquito

August, shooting board looks great! I'd leave as just the plywood, no reason not to.

-

Also, a full set of 39's is definitely on the "some day" list, but that's a little ways down…


----------



## terryR

Nice shooter, August, even though it's only a single shot. 

OK, guys, teach me…

If you were making a simple picture frame, and needed to shoot 45 degree angles, how to hide the back chamfer? Just plane a few thousanths all the way around the glued frame? A better way?

I'll admit, I use the 12" disc sander for shooting board ends…but I wanna change!


----------



## August

Haha thanks TerryR
Thanks moss
Anyway first project uploaded 
Here check it out
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104235


----------



## August

Best handplane in the world and you know what it dosnt have a handle


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry, August, gotta take a lap on that one. That's not a handplane…

;-)

Terry, I'm probably missing something but the thought is to just plane away the chamfer as it's it is on the stop line. When I was playing around with the the #51/52 it worked well; no blow-out all the way up to the point said chamfer was erased. But in now way am I a picture frame expert; mine suck (which is why I practiced shooting some 45s).


----------



## Ripthorn

August, that is one seriously large spill plane!


----------



## Mosquito

> August, that is one seriously large spill plane!
> 
> - Ripthorn


lol nice


----------



## August

Ok anyway the jointer was nice flatting long boards but on the edge part it suck the Mr.jack did a faster and better job


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Ah, that's better! Well done, Sir!


----------



## August

^ love this guy LOL
Your a good man buddy


----------



## jmartel

Well my Craftsman version of the No. 65 is out for delivery, finally. Looking forward to playing with it tonight. Won't be able to get it till later tonight though, since I have to make a costco run and then get some Sushi for dinner.

My old beater what I assume is a 9 1/4 is going to a coworker who is just starting to get into woodworking. Along with an extra cheapo gents saw and a couple other extra things I have laying around.


----------



## palaswood

took the plunge on a 45 to restore. just need cutters now… Got it for 50 incl shipping


----------



## bandit571

Had to do a little jointer work today









In this shop, this IS a little jointer. Iron even has a "shark" stamp on it. Seems to be a Berg? The other planes? One is a Millers Falls #14, and the little knucklehead is a Columbia 9-1/2. Also had one of the M-F #9 s out and working….


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Smitty, I think I understand now?
only chamfer the back edge to the line…doh!


----------



## August

Terry my man I'm doing woodworking LOL
Love the shooting board
Here I'm trying to get to the line








Doing the very small chamfer 








Got reference to the fence and plane and then shoot away








And here is the look


----------



## donwilwol

Doesn't the chamfer go on the back side? What am I missing?


----------



## August

It's dose have to do chamfer first I guess and then flip over to reference to the fence,
But then whom am I I'm just goofing around,.
5th picture down shows the board being on the fence with the chamfer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, chamfer on the fence side / at the exit of the cut.


----------



## Airframer

If any of you have some spare $$ you want to toss around these may interest you..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Set-Stanley-45-Plane-Hollow-amp-Round-Bases-Cutters-6-12HR-NICE-/311037760538?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

Too rich for my blood..


----------



## theoldfart

^ over priced and doesn't even have the nosing tool


----------



## jmartel

Got 'er all tuned up today. This thing is in pretty darn good condition, apart from a not very well sharpened blade. It was all curved over and such. Got it working good now though.










I think I'm going to like this one.


----------



## August

Jmartel 
I need one like that I don't have a block plane

Any advice
On what kind of block plane to get?


----------



## jmartel

> Jmartel
> I need one like that I don t have a block plane
> 
> Any advice
> On what kind of block plane to get?
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


If buying new, both Veritas and Lie Nielsen make excellent planes from what I've seen.

I decided to just buy an old plane and rehab it as I have more time than money to spend. Found this one that didn't need anything other than sharpening. It's in awesome condition.

Everything that I've seen has said to get a low angle block plane. You can always get another blade and sharpen it at a steeper angle to make the same cutting angle as a standard block plane and swap back and forth. That's probably the route I'll take.


----------



## August

Thanks J
Well you know I too I have lots of time and negative -$
But I don't have experiens with block plane,
I want what you have and I see some with angle blade 
And adjustable throat 
But I was thinking of veritas because they have one that you can buy a rear handle?!!!
Anyway I need one because I'm running Into situation now where I wish I had a smaller plane????
Thanks man


----------



## jmartel

The Veritas low angle was what I was originally planning on buying. Then I saw this on craigslist and got it for $37 shipped. I figured why not for that price?


----------



## Mosquito

> ^ over priced and doesn t even have the nosing tool
> 
> - theoldfart


Agreed. I might pay half that


----------



## August

Hey moss I've been doing lots of studying and going to school-( YouTube)
LOL
Can you guide me on the right path about the stanley .45????


----------



## bandit571

August: Roy Underhill had an entire episode on molding planes, comparing the older wood ones to the "Modern" iron 45/55. Shows how to adjust the iron monsters to do the work of the old wood bodied molder planes.

Go to: pbs.org, and look up The Woodwright's Shop.


----------



## Mosquito

> Hey moss I ve been doing lots of studying and going to school-( YouTube)
> LOL
> Can you guide me on the right path about the stanley .45????
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


What do you want to know? I've got a video series going on my youtube channel, and as a blog series here on LumberJocks going through a couple of the functions of the #45. I need to get working on those again, actually get them done. Then move on to figuring out my #55 lol


----------



## JayT

> Then move on to figuring out my #55 lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Isn't a 55 basically just the ambidextrous version of the 45-what is there to figure out?

August, if you like gadgets, you will love a #45-I absolutely love using mine. My #1 piece of advice is to make sure to buy one complete. A set of cutters can cost as much or more than buying a complete set up front.


----------



## Mosquito

> Isn t a 55 basically just the ambidextrous version of the 45-what is there to figure out?
> - JayT


There's a few more complexities to it, with the vertical skates and such. Also need to make sure I've got a complete #55, and sharpen up the irons.

Truth be told, I haven't even sharpened all the irons for my #45 yet…


----------



## palaswood

So am I a dumba$$ for buying a #45 with zero cutters then? I figured I could piece together a set over time if I'm patient and frugal. Wishful thinking?

Hey guys, who is in or near Orange County? What do you say about doing some sort of event or meet? Is that practical?


----------



## Mosquito

> So am I a dumba$$ for buying a #45 with zero cutters then? I figured I could piece together a set over time if I m patient and frugal. Wishful thinking?
> 
> - palaswood


Depends on the price, and how long you're willing to wait/how patient you are lol

buying a complete #45, with the plan of buying a full set of cutters on eBay later is going to hurt though, unless you get the plane for around $20 or less


----------



## JayT

Depends on a lot, Joseph. If you want a complete set of cutters, they can get pricey. If you only want certain ones, then you can find sometimes find them individually or from New Hampshire Plane Parts on ebay. If you bought a full set that way, it would be costly, but say you only wanted a few sizes of straight cutters, one beader and the T&G. That wouldn't be so bad.

Occasionally a set turns up somewhere for a reasonable price. I found a set for Don Broussard on Etsy for something like $25 a while back. Keep your eyes open.

Of course, the best solution is to simply buy another 45 with the cutters and now you have two bodies that can each be set up differently during a project. How's that for enabling?


----------



## palaswood

Thats just fine for enabling  I see your point. I really am interesting in dadoing and T&G, and since I paid $30 for the plane body minus shipping, I can snag a few cutters for ~10 each im seeing. I posted pics on this thread a couple days ago. Seems to have all the parts/knobs except its missing the adjustable depth stop it seems. I wouldnt use 90% of those cutters for months/years to come anyway if ever so…

**Just pulled the trigger on 1/4" match, 1/4" plow and 1/2" plow cutters. Thanks JayT, got em from nhplaneparts on ebay.


----------



## bandit571

A repaired Millers Falls #14 is back on the job









Barn siding fir and some pine. Soon to be a raised panel for a small box i am cobbling up….


----------



## JayT

> **Just pulled the trigger on 1/4" match, 1/4" plow and 1/2" plow cutters.


Those are some of the most used. Keep in mind that you can do other sized grooves with those two cutters, as well, by overlapping cuts. For instance, you need a 3/4in groove. Put in the 1/2in cutter, set the fence to line the cutter up with the left side of where you need the groove and plane away. Once you are at depth, move the fence so that your cutter now lines up with the right side and remove the remaining 1/4in of stock. (You will want to do the left side first so that the depth stop works right). Any cleanup of the bottom can be done quickly with a router plane.

I've done several grooves for plywood that way, since for some reason, Stanley didn't make undersized plywood cutters for the 45 a hundred years ago. Works fine, just takes a bit longer, but since the 45 is so much fun, I don't mind.


----------



## palaswood

Thats a nice save bandit, is that MF #14 about the size of a Stanley 5 plane?

JayT my thoughts exactly, I was gonna pick up some larger size cutters but I assumed I could do what you outlined above, although I appreciate the tips about which side to start on and such.

I figure I can get started with these and decide if I want more. Now about that depth stop, I wonder if anyone has an extra laying around?


----------



## WhoMe

> ^ over priced and doesn t even have the nosing tool
> 
> - theoldfart


My nosing tool is my finger….
And that cost me nothing…..


----------



## Mosquito

> Now about that depth stop, I wonder if anyone has an extra laying around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - palaswood


Are you planning on using the slitter? If not, then you wouldn't need that one


----------



## WhoMe

palas, I live by CSUF….

I finally got my repalcement blade for my #12. It is a St James Bay one based on who I bought it from. THicker than the stock Stanley blade but not as thick as a Hock for half the price including shipping. The steel is blued like it was that way from the sheet it was cut from. Now to find time to deburr it, bevel one side, put a hook on it and see how it drives.

And I am in trouble. I get to bring home a Tormek T7 for 3 days with all the attachments for sharpening the woodworking tools including lathe tools. I already wanted one but this is going to make it worse. Just don't have the $$$ for one with some attachments. BUT, it is to learn to give a sharpening demo on using the T7 to some other folks. I'm thinking I will have all my tools sharpened by Friday…lol Should be interesting.


----------



## bandit571

The Millers Falls #14 is the same length as a Stanley #5, in fact, I have both working away in the shop.


----------



## WayneC

> So am I a dumba$$ for buying a #45 with zero cutters then? I figured I could piece together a set over time if I m patient and frugal. Wishful thinking?
> 
> Hey guys, who is in or near Orange County? What do you say about doing some sort of event or meet? Is that practical?
> 
> - palaswood


The cutters show up every once in a while if you are out there. I found some a while back. Two boxes of 45s and 4 boxes for the 55.

August on block planes

Standard angle
9 1/2, 18 or 19 or go with a nice veritas or LN 9 1/2

Low angle (my preference)
60 1/2 or 65 (my favorite) or a nice veritas or LN 60.5

Sold my 9 1/2 and 19. Sold 60 1/2. Have 65 with Hock Blade, LN 9 1/2 and LN 60.5. Prefer 65 with larger size. I'm a knuckle block fan. (e.g. 18, 19, 65)

Also looking to get a LN 102. This is a small non-adjustable mouth plane.

Not owned a Veritas.

When you get more refined in your block plane desires, LN has the 140 skew rabbit plane (Stanley 140 is similar without the fence) and the Rabbit plane that is modeled after the Sargent.

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/block-planes/skew-block-plane/

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/block-planes/rabbet-block-plane-w/nicker/


----------



## August

August on block planes

Standard angle
9 1/2, 18 or 19 or go with a nice veritas or LN 9 1/2

Low angle (my preference)
60 1/2 or 65 (my favorite) or a nice veritas or LN 60.5

Sold my 9 1/2 and 19. Sold 60 1/2. Have 65 with Hock Blade, LN 9 1/2 and LN 60.5. Prefer 65 with larger size. I m a knuckle block fan. (e.g. 18, 19, 65)

Also looking to get a LN 102. This is a small non-adjustable mouth plane.

Not owned a Veritas.

When you get more refined in your block plane desires, LN has the 140 skew rabbit plane (Stanley 140 is similar without the fence) and the Rabbit plane that is modeled after the Sargent.

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/block-planes/skew-block-plane/

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/block-planes/rabbet-block-plane-w/nicker/

- WayneC
[/QUOTE]
thanks wayne yeah lately im wishing i had a blcok plane ok will start to look at my piggy bank


----------



## donwilwol

> Thats a nice save bandit, is that MF #14 about the size of a Stanley 5 plane?
> 
> JayT my thoughts exactly, I was gonna pick up some larger size cutters but I assumed I could do what you outlined above, although I appreciate the tips about which side to start on and such.
> 
> I figure I can get started with these and decide if I want more. Now about that depth stop, I wonder if anyone has an extra laying around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - palaswood


That's where the slitter goes. No need, you probably will never miss it.


----------



## palaswood

phew. that scores the cut? but isnt that helpful? i suppose with the proper fence alignment youd be ok


----------



## shampeon

> phew. that scores the cut? but isnt that helpful? i suppose with the proper fence alignment youd be ok


It helps for cross-grain work. If you can't find a replacement cutter, you can use a marking gauge to score the line.


----------



## JayT

You should have nickers (spurs) right in front of the cutters to score the wood on cross grain work.


----------



## Mosquito

the slitter is a separate cutter, that is a completely different function of the #45 in itself. As Jay mentioned, should be spurs in front of the "mouth" of the #45 that scores the grain on cross grain work.


----------



## upchuck

All-
When I bought a #45 earlier this summer I got it in the original chestnut box (without the lid). It came with plenty of extra parts and extra blades (plus some assorted weird stuff). So I have about 8-10 triplicate blades for the #45 and 3 blades for the Sargent combo plane. I'm also missing about a half of a dozen #45 blades so I'd like to trade if any one finds themselves in a similar situation. Maybe this should happen over on the #45 forum?
chuck


----------



## jmartel

After using it more today, the Craftsman version of the 65 is definitely my new favorite plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos is gonna do a video on using the slitter cutter someday.

Right Mos?

lawl


----------



## 33706

A video on sharpening the slitter would be awesome. Mine are all wayyy to dull to use, so I've been putting off anything where a slitting operation is necessary.


----------



## August

> A video on sharpening the slitter would be awesome. Mine are all wayyy to dull to use, so I ve been putting off anything where a slitting operation is necessary.
> 
> - poopiekat


Thats actually I think the easiest to sharpen for me,.
Just flip it up side Down and use a sand paper or diamond stone or your choice of water or oil stone???
Too bad I'm home now but I have some stone I use for touching up my endmill
I'll post pictures Thursday since I'm out tomorrow,
Anyway the good news they are cheap and they work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can't sharpen the flat too much or it sooner or later will come out of alignment with the outside of the skate. Gotta flatten the back, yes, but then it's all about the bevel.

I walked through sharpening nickers on the #444 once.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos is gonna do a video on using the slitter cutter someday.
> 
> Right Mos?
> 
> lawl
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Yes sir! That was actually one of the next ones I was thinking about doing… see if I can get the motivation back up with conquering that one. I tried it once, with poor results lol


----------



## Mosquito

> A video on sharpening the slitter would be awesome. Mine are all wayyy to dull to use, so I ve been putting off anything where a slitting operation is necessary.
> 
> - poopiekat


I think that was my problem too, I don't think I got it sharp enough. I haven't found any resources for sharpening it, so I think I'll treat it a bit like a knife maybe


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Leach has mentioned using the slitter cutter, but with no detail. I know it takes razor straight grain for best results.


----------



## LoriF

Hey guys, who is in or near Orange County? What do you say about doing some sort of event or meet? Is that practical?

- palaswood
[/QUOTE]

Sounds good, I'm in Orange.


----------



## WhoMe

Lori, you ever get over to the Rockler in Orange, be sure to say hi. I work there part time.
Mike W.
Same for you palas, if you venture that far north.


----------



## palaswood

Right on - I'm usually down here in south OC.I would love to head up to Rockler for a shopping spree. Can you get me your employee discount Mike? lol I'm just kidding. lol No but seriously… can you? 

**update, had to share this, must be the most AMAZING no5 on the face of the earth lol - i offered him 20 bucks for it


----------



## donwilwol

but its free shipping!!


----------



## WhoMe

Check this one out. The Seargent version of a Stanley #10 but it has a couple of non-standard parts on it. 
Like a #65 style knuckle cap, and a Stanley aluminum handle.

Interesting none the less

And for those looking for an different transtitional plane, Check out this Link
Shipping is more than the BIN cost of the plane but for those who know what they are looking at(I dont), it might still be affordable.

Palas, Rockler discount?? hmmm, if you are part of a guild, student or a woodworking club, you get a 10% discount. Cant work the employee one though. Even then, some of the tools don't get discounts which is a bummer. As it is, I cant afford the things I want even with my discounts i can get. Someday, I hope to have a couple of the things I want in my garage. 
And I saw something similar on ebay. a #4 going for #195…. maybe they forgot the decimal point.


----------



## donwilwol

I seen that Sargent shortly after it was listed. At first I thought it was a buy it now. Bummer.


----------



## donwilwol

random Thursday shot. A couple recent restores. (note the #S18 is missing the front adjuster mechanism. That's gonna be hard to find!!


----------



## jmartel

Of course now I want a matching #18 or 19 to go with my essentially #65.


----------



## Ripthorn

jmartel: I picked up an 18 pretty cheap and almost immediately felt compelled to get a 65. Which I did, but still need to tune it up, it just plays JV to the LV LA block's varsity most of the time. But I totally understand the desire to have the matched set.


----------



## jmartel

Plus, it doesn't hurt that I really like the 65. Mine's actually a Craftsman 3732, but it's just a rebadged 65. I spent about an hour lapping the sole and sharpening the blade, and then just sat there planing down a scrap board for probably another hour.


----------



## palaswood

i just picked up a 9 1/4 and a 60 

















I needed some decent user blocks and its fun to wash the rust off overnight too im learning 

******************** … I think im starting down that slippery slope… I can see that its a LOOOONG way down


----------



## bandit571

Just sold and shipped a Stanley Handyman #1203….for $25 + S&H. Early model, before they got those ugly totes without feet…..

Sold a Sargent #414c, and a Craftsman ( Sargent #408) as a combined shipment. For about the same coin….


----------



## palaswood

my 45 just arrived and its in pretty good condition for a user. Came with looks like a 1/2" bead cutter. 









how do i secure my stock without holdfasts?


----------



## Mosquito

Bench dogs? Nails? Sticking board?


----------



## Mosquito

Thinkin' it's time for a little shop clean out… Any of these interest anyone? They may end up getting listed as a forum post on the site, then maybe to eBay if I feel ambitious. More pictures upon request. I've also got a few saws to offload too, which I'll likely get photographed and posted to the saw thread later. (Image is link to larger picture)



  






Left to right:
No name #3 with Stanley T iron (Type 10), lever cap has a crack about 2/3 across below the key hole slot, but seems to be pretty strong still from what I can tell. As is, not restored or sharpened.

Stanley #4c T13. This one is tuned up, and was my go-to #4 for a while. Reason for getting rid of it is that it's not my #4c T11…

Keen Kutter K5c. This was one of my 2 user jackplanes for a while, with a heavy camber on the iron. It's got a high knob, which I'm not sure is original.

Keen Kutter K5c. This one I haven't done anything with yet, but seems to be all original.

Millers Falls 709 Buck Rogers smoother. It's missing the knob, and the iron has about 3/4" left to it. The tote is a little beat up, and there's a little pitting on the bottom.

Also, the set of Narex Mortise chisels (1/8, 3/16, 1/4, 5/16, 3/8, 1/2).


----------



## August

Moss sent pm regarding saw if you have some cross cut and rip the full size one?


----------



## richardwootton

Hey Mos, what are you wanting for the mortise chisels? I'm in bad need! Shoot me a PM, if you don't mind.


----------



## Mosquito

PM sent to both


----------



## bandit571

How else does one raise a panel









But with a M-F #14 to make some beveled edges, and









a Wards #78 to rebate the inside edges? Trying to cobble up an end panel for a box I'm building









Do the end grain first, then the long grain edges. Cut the bevel about 1" from the edge, and plane until a nice Diagonal line appears at the corners.


----------



## palaswood

nice work bandit. Whats the stanley counterpart of ur rebate plane?


----------



## bandit571

That one was made BY Stanley, and sold by Wards. #78. Came in the door in a minty shape. Very little rust, just a sharpening was needed. Had all of it's parts, too ( $16 + S&H)


----------



## August

Planes for the day
5-1/4 and #7


----------



## LoriF

> Lori, you ever get over to the Rockler in Orange, be sure to say hi. I work there part time.
> Mike W.
> Same for you palas, if you venture that far north.
> 
> - WhoMe


I stopped by Rockler two weeks ago to buy a stick of green honing compound, it was my third visit in six months.
All three visits I spoke with the same friendly salesman and (if I recall correctly) his name was Mike. He's about 6' tall, average build, salt & pepper hair combed backed and blue eyes. Sound familiar?


----------



## WhoMe

Lori, that is "tall" Mike. We have three Mikes that work there.
I'm the one who is shorter, have less grey hair, less hair (lol) too and not the manager.
I'll pass on the part where you said he was nice. He will appreciate that.


----------



## LoriF

Mike, Are you there on the weekends? If so, I'll stop by next weekend and say hello!


----------



## WayneC

Nice looking low angle block. Shipping may be a bit high…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Low-Angle-Millers-Falls-Block-Plane-Adjustable-Throat-Model-56B/161390359498?_trksid=p2050601.c100272.m3467&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140717092400%26meid%3D8915007168570518305%26pid%3D100272%26prg%3D20140717092400%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D171416052032%26clkid%3D8915009900700009576&_qi=RTM1562570


----------



## WhoMe

Lori, I know I'm there this Sunday(aug-10) from opening to closing and next Sat (aug 16) from 9-1. I'll be doing the hplv demo at 9:30. Not sure about Sun yet.
Look forward to seeing you if you make it there.


----------



## LoriF

Mike - Next Saturday sounds good and I look forward to meeting you.

Have a great week!

Lori


----------



## john2005

Is this what y'all are talkin bout when ya say router plane?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Millers-Falls-Router-Plane-Kit-/321483711578?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad9ec245a


----------



## j1212t

^^Yeah, that is exactly what I mean when i say Router Plane.


----------



## WhoMe

You too, Lori. See you then.

And after looking of and on for a period accurate (or close) blade for my #8, I have one coming in the mail. Not the v logo (type 11) I wanted but the previous Stanley b+r logo that probably would have come on early type 11's. It's funny how a 2 5/8" wide blade looks so large compared to others of the smaller planes.


----------



## shampeon

Good for inlay and other delicate work.


----------



## JayT

> Is this what y all are talkin bout when ya say router plane?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Millers-Falls-Router-Plane-Kit-/321483711578?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad9ec245a
> 
> - john2005


Nice knob and tote on that thing, though. I wonder if they are the same size as a MF bench plane.

Is it bad that I'm thinking about bidding on it for a display piece in my office? There's something just kind of cool about it.


----------



## waho6o9

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/tls/4605624004.htm!

$95.00 new stanley jointer plane #7. Not mine, if anyone's 
looking it seems to be a good deal.


----------



## john2005

I hear ya JayT. I almost threw in a bid just cause its kinda cool, but then I saw shipping and decided I could live without it. I don't think I have seen anything like that before though.


----------



## JayT

I've seen the Stanley ones, occasionally with a case. That is the first Millers Falls I've seen though, and it looking complete and with the case makes me really consider it for a display piece.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Speaking of planes on the 'bay, here's one in rusty but good condition!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Rustic-Metal-Plane-Primitive-Woodworking-Carpentry-Hand-Tool-Unique/111235501451?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D24192%26meid%3D8964455537076138641%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D10284%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D321483711578&rt=nc

I'm not sure anyone but Don Yoda could get that one working again…


----------



## ToddJB

For under a Hundo - I think you should do it.

It's easy for me to spend your money


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Me? I think you need to be a plane hoarding kinda fellow to pull the trigger on that project piece.


----------



## donwilwol

> Me? I think you need to be a plane hoarding kinda fellow to pull the trigger on that project piece.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


A "not to smart" plane hoarder!!


----------



## theoldfart

Even the cutter is dovetailed AND it's on sale. Take note Smitty and DonW.


----------



## richardwootton

What? No lateral or depth adjuster? I mean someone could probably make that a decent user, but I'd let it pass…


----------



## theoldfart

Richard, I bow to your great wisdom so i'm gonna pass as well!


----------



## palaswood

Seems Ive worked up a decent user collection this past year. Got my first plane last summer so Im not doin too shabby. I got a couple sargents on the way, a block and smoother. Don I dont know HOW that handyman got in there. Toolbox is still under construction,thats just a parking spot for now. Got the #3 , #4c, #5, #6, #45, 9 1/4, 60, #151, 78 (not shown). And one really kickass mallet!!


----------



## jmartel

I've got a spokeshave and a #80 coming from 489tad. Should be nice additions to the collection of users. Running out of space to put them though. I need to make storage cabinets, badly.


----------



## richardwootton

Joseph I like those squares!


----------



## palaswood

yes richard those are my new prized posessions, those try squares. Ebay finds. 2 of them were REALLY bad with rust. I cleaned them up with a scotchbrite purple pad then BLO'd em. I was close to dropping them in evaporust, but still cant bring myself to do that what with the rosewood and all that. My bevel gauge has some great quartersawn grain.

I had a chance to really use the Stanly 60 low angle block and BOY does it make end grain its bitch! Wish you guys would have convinced me how essential having one is much sooner. lol










"It may not look like much but she's got it where it counts." It's cleaning up nice and i'll get it restored shortly. It's SO nice to not have to reach for that …gosh I cant even say it.. oh what the hell..that Ace hardware block plane… bleh.. Now relegated to the annals of history from here on. Still my first plane, so it has some sentimental value.


----------



## jmartel

Nice little package in the mail today. Gotta get them tuned up and sharpened.


----------



## palaswood

OK so i may have just got scammed on Ebay. When "I bought this "Sargent block plane:









but received the same block plane but with a Fulton cutter which has the same markings as the one pictured below. So its either not a Sargent at all, or it is a Sargent made for Fulton.

After reading Don's research, I'm confused. Is this actually a Sargent? Or a fulton? or both?

Blade seems originalt, you can see from the blade adjuster that this cutter is made for this plane.- No other markings on the plane whatsoever that I can see: 
**update - Here is the pics:


























I asked the seller why he listed it as a sargent, not a fulton and he is being a dick. Should I just keep it? It was $21 total.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, Joseph, five blurry pictures out of six on the listing for that plane. Not the way for the seller to bring top dollar, but good for you though!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Joseph. We need some more shavings pics around here. I had a few nice ones today:









-









-


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Someone say shavings?










#28 and #29 cornering tools.


----------



## palaswood

So I asked the ebay seller why he listed it as a Sargent not a fulton, and he says he doesnt want to argue, send it back for a refund…

I put my pics in the message above. Should I clean it up and keep it? There no lateral adjuster on this model, but I mean… still. It's an old plane. Be a shame to send it back. Who knows where it might end up. At least with me it will taste wood once again…


----------



## ToddJB

Sargent made planes for Fulton. I have a Fulton, Sargent made 418 (#6), and it's great. I do not know for certain if Sargent made that Fulton, but it looks like a Srgt 5307 to me.


----------



## palaswood

Seller came back with a reply saying he did some research and he made a mistake listing it as a Sargent. Turns out he may have been right all along! lol I thanked him and gave him positive feedback. So I guess I know who will be bathing in the evaporust tonight!

"BATH TIME, FULTON!"


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, have you tried to sharpen those cornering tools yet?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No, they're (fortunately) sharp. Slipstones when I have too…


----------



## donwilwol

*Joseph* I replied to your email but a couple of notes. That model did have a lateral adjuster. Its missing on yours. You may be able to find one, even an old craftsman cutter of the same vintage will have the same lat. Be careful though, some of the newer models were riveted and not screwed. Also be careful they rust out right at the screw hole. I've taken a few out of the bath in 2 pieces.

That will be a great user. It is exactly like the Sargent except for the markings. For $21 you've got a nice plane to use. IMO.


----------



## chrisstef

Jospeh - I think ive got a sargent iron for that plane. 5307 if im not mistaken? Im gonna see if I can pull up a picture in the archives here. I also have the cap for that plane. Its got a real funky lateral adjustment lever. Its all packed up in a box as im moving in the next 2 weeks but as soon as I get settled ill dig it out for you if youre interested.

Edit - found the pics. I bought one and its really an early 9 1/2 Stanley body with a sargent knuckle cap and sargent iron. Ive circled the adjustment lever jammy. Its kind of like an open ended wrench. Ive got zero clue as to how it hooks up to the body of the plane though. Youre welcome to the cap as well.


----------



## donwilwol

> Jospeh - I think ive got a sargent iron for that plane. 5307 if im not mistaken? Im gonna see if I can pull up a picture in the archives here. I also have the cap for that plane. Its got a real funky lateral adjustment lever. Its all packed up in a box as im moving in the next 2 weeks but as soon as I get settled ill dig it out for you if youre interested.
> 
> Edit - found the pics. I bought one and its really an early 9 1/2 Stanley body with a sargent knuckle cap and sargent iron. Ive circled the adjustment lever jammy. Its kind of like an open ended wrench. Ive got zero clue as to how it hooks up to the body of the plane though. Youre welcome to the cap as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


That's the one, but its backwards in that picture. The part that looks like an open end wrench goes to the front of the plane and on the bottom of the iron. There should be a loop sticking out the back.


----------



## chrisstef

Exactly ^. That's what I gots. She aint the prettiest gal on the block but shes got all the parts to make you whole brother.


----------



## terryR

So, while we are on 5307's…

is that front adjuster knob brass plated? Mine has been cleaned so many times it looks plated.

Stef, you sending the whole plane? If no, wanna part with that lever cap? PM me…


----------



## palaswood

stef you da man! Let me know what ya want for it, I'll PM ya.

Hey i'm stoked now! It's funny how the in the last 2 weeks I had 2 seemingly "bad" ebay incidents, first was the sweet no 5 user that came with a broken tote during shipping (ended up getting that for free, she gave me a full refund & let me keep it!), now this plane which I thought was junk, and will now be treasure

Here is the no.5 after the bath - tote has since been repaired. It wasnt rosewood, so it didnt sting as much when it came out of the box in cracked in half.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've posted this pic before, but since we're talking Craftsman / Sargent blocks… These are identical Craftsman variants to the block being discussed, with no lat adjuster and with a finish that is specific to a very short window in WWII. One is the first plane I ever purchased (at auction, paid $22 for it, too much…)


----------



## planepassion

Smitty, how would you replace the comfort and performance of those two blocks?


----------



## lateralus819

Red, your nielsens look far too pristine?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Lat. I suppose they get pampered a bit. They look pretty good considering I bought most of them second hand.

They do get used….every chance I get


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brad, I have a few others, and would have to adjust my faves short list somehow…


----------



## CL810

Friday morning puzzle.

I purchased a 606 this summer. The lever cap is marked 5-1/2.










Presumably, it's for the 605-1/2. The blade that came with it measures 2-5/16". Patrick's B & G says the 605-1/2 has a 2-1/4" blade and the 606 has a 2-3/8" blade. The blade has a Stanley Rule & Level logo on it.

So, I'm wondering which one it's suppose to be in or did the Bailey's have a 2-5/16" blade? Anybody with a 606 that can measure their blade?

And by the way, I would welcome the opportunity to trade the 605-1/2 lever cap for a 606 lever cap.


----------



## ShaneA

Clayton, I believe my 606 is a t6? Not 100% sure w/o research. Blade is 2 3/8". Has a single line Bedrock lever cap. Blade says Stanley Rule and Level. I may have some parts that didn't originate with the plane.

Edit: it has no markings on back of the lever cap.


----------



## CL810

Thanks Shane. I may have a renegade blade and chip breaker.


----------



## 33706

Hey All…
At a Mennonite Thrift Shop I found a copy of my 7th grade Practical Arts Delmar woodworking textbook (1962), so I just had to bring it home. In the chapter on bench planes, I had a truly *"A-ha"* moment…as I discovered the reason why so many of my lever caps are buggered up at the lower end.

Here's a direct quote from the text:* "Fasten the plane iron cap to the plane iron by tightening the plane iron cap screw. The lower edge of the lever cap is generally used for this purpose instead of a screwdriver…."
*

Just thought I'd share this bit of insight. I could never figure out why so many of mine are twisted out of shape or chipped along the lower edge…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Interesting poopie.

Clayton- I have 606 type 6. Just measured the lever cap (single bedrock) and the SW iron at 2- 5/16". And no markings on the lever cap. You definitely have a 5 -1/2 lever cap, as that's how both 605 1/2's I've owned were marked and sized.

I don't have any extras, but hopefully you can find a 606 lever cap on the bay or somewhere. Might be a wash by the time you sell the other lever cap.


----------



## racerglen

Poopie, I had to dash off and check a couple of old books of mine, one "Woodwork for junior high schools" that I'd picked up as a library discard when I was in junior high, no idea of the vintage but it plainly says set up and sharpening of tools is the duty of the instructor. So, guess we can blame the teacher ? ;-) Stanley's "how to work with tools and wood" from 1955 shows a line drawing of a fine fellow using a screwdriver.

I know somewhere I've seen that lever cap as screwdriver bit as well, just had forgotten it until your post. Makes perverted sense somehow


----------



## CL810

Thanks Red. Ya, I've set up a search on eBay that notifies me every time Bedrock related items are listed. Since I really only use the 604, 605 and occasionally the 608 it's not a critical issue.


----------



## upchuck

poopiekat-
The most common defect I've seen with lever caps is a chipped corner. But I have also seen the damage you described and have assumed that it was from using the lever cap as a screwdriver to loosen the iron/chip breaker screw. I have a screwdriver sized and dedicated to removing that screw but sometimes I get lazy and use the lever cap. When everything is well oiled and rust free it hasn't been a problem (yet). And small chips at the center of the lever cap shouldn't effect the planes performance. The shaving should be well formed and cleanly sliced by the time it reaches the lever cap. But I can imagine a badly chipped lever cap that might cause the plane to choke or not provide secure mating of the double iron. All in all I think it is unsightly and looks ham-handed like badly mushroomed ends of plane irons. It is an indication of how the tool has been treated in it's working life.
I have also seen chip breakers that have been ground down in length. I've assumed that that was done to remove the chips. One such chip breaker was cleanly and smoothly reduced 1/4". I replaced that one when I found a duplicate. Another one was ground down 5/4" making it useless except as a curiosity.
chuck


----------



## WhoMe

I guess I need to get a chip breaker screwdriver. Except for the initial breakdown of my planes for rehabbing, I always use my lever cap for the chip breaker screw. But then I never make the screw that tight. Enough to secure the chip breaker and no more.
Anyone remember the link or article on how to make one of those plane/chip breaker screwdrivers?


----------



## DanKrager

Ditto on using the cap for "screwdriver". I'm gong to have to check more closely, but I don't think any marks are showing. Like the others have said, they don't have to be that tight. I'd be game for having a dedicated driver though. Have to work on that.
DanK


----------



## upchuck

WhoMe-
This is what I use. The screwdriver is a Mac that was a $1 flea market purchase that was ugly and oily before I cleaned it up. The lever cap is a 2 & 1/4" monstrosity that was in the bottom of a $2 box of parts. Maybe someday I can use the cam lever or spring off of this beast.
One more thing about hand planes and screwdrivers…I have refurbished a few Perfect Handle screwdrivers for exclusive use with hand planes. Of the PH screwdrivers I have found in the wild only 10% have both of their handle scales. Most of them have none; the others have one. The few with both have an oval cross section on their handles. When I replace the scales I aim for a circular cross section. I think that the oval cross section provides the possibility of increased torque and firmer grip in the hand. I want to avoid maximizing the torque. If it requires all of my strength to unstick a fastener then I want to rethink what I'm doing. Broken off bolt heads suck. 
chuck


----------



## upchuck

All-
In rereading my post #42216 above I screw up in the last paragraph. Too much time has passed for me to go back and do an official edit. 
Every time I used the word chip breaker(s) in that paragraph I should have said lever cap. Please forgive.
chuck


----------



## DanKrager

Thank you for the clarification, but I knew what you MEANT. It's good to clarify.
DanK


----------



## WhoMe

Cool, thanks for the info Chuck
Sounds like I'll be making my own sometime in the future.
Already have some ideas. Plus, I can go on the LN and LV sites for ideas


----------



## donwilwol

I picked up a Birdsill Holly today. Officially the rarest plane I own pic's to come!

So cool.


----------



## chrisstef

You find it in the wild Don?


----------



## donwilwol

> You find it in the wild Don?
> 
> - chrisstef


Yes. At an antique show. I've got a few other treasures as well. A beautiful SW A18.


----------



## bandit571

Raised panel work tonight. Used a Millers Falls #9 like Sellers uses a Stanley #4 to make a beveled edge









Then a little clean up with a block plane









Stanley SW #103. Flat areas got a little smoothing as well









Needed a rebate around the inside edges









End grain first, then the long grain edge









Not much else went on tonight….


----------



## 33706

Congrats on the Birdsill Holley, *Don*! I want one too.


----------



## BigYin

havnt been following this thread but … there is more to life than stanley planes

this is the web address to identify RECORD planes etc

http://www.record-planes.com/history/

it includes:- Record Plane History Record Planes By Number Production Dates
Record Price Guide Record & Preston Planes Record Plane Catalogues
Record Plane Brochures eBay Marketplace Page Record Planes Forum

y'all have fun there


----------



## palaswood

speaking of… Heres a Sargent smoother in need of some tlc


----------



## 33706

Thanks, BigYin, for the link! I always wondered about the Record/Marples association, now I know.


----------



## jordanp

Hey guys looking to do a little trade I need a good user block plane with an adjustable mouth… looking to trade this disston for it.. PM me if your interested.










It's pretty clean probably only needs to be sharpened..
3 3/4" from the bottom of the spine to the teeth.. I believe it's a d4 from around 1918 - 1928 but I'm no expert


----------



## lateralus819

Darn I just sold two block planes. That looks like a good saw.


----------



## CL810

The Bedrock family grows, Type 6, 603 thru 608, sans fractionals.










Jim Bode has a 602 for $600. Think I'll wait. Fractionals are next.


----------



## richardwootton

Great looking group there! Bode does have sone really nice tools, but most are out of my price range. I thought I saw a 605 1/2 on his site couple of days ago.


----------



## richardwootton

And I absolutely love that big lake eerie leg vise screw!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice family shot Clayton. There's still a special place in my heart for bedrocks. However, I've cooled off on collecting ever since I my LN addiction set in

That darn Tom Lie-Nielsen, with his wee beady eyes. Makes you crave his bronze daily and nightly.


----------



## August

^ nice one Red

CL love the family pics they look. Happy LOL


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe. I stole it from this movie. Some might have caught that


----------



## August

> Nice Joseph. We need some more shavings pics around here. I had a few nice ones today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I know I'm way late on this but shaving I have 








Hey red question 
After you took the pic of the second pic, how fast did you reach for it right away?LOL


----------



## Mosquito

Anyone looking for a #45? I may have a couple inbound that I will be looking to part with

This is one of my favorite shavings pics to date… partially because of all the curly shavings, and partially because it was a plane I got from my grandfather, who he got from his dad


----------



## palaswood

just some reclaimed oak shavings with no.5


----------



## planepassion

palaswood, looks like you have some nice spalting in that oak. Any project plans for the wood?

Mos, looks like your jointer is tuned to perfection.


----------



## racerglen

Must be staged Joseph, too much shavings without drips of sweat 
That'd be some very nice wood !
Mos, that's a keeper beyond the rules, and like Brad says tuned to perfection !


----------



## mochoa

Mos, Wow, a plane from your great grandfather, now that's cool! Priceless…


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, much admiration coming your way. Doesn't get any better than family vintage tools still in use.


----------



## Mosquito

Not sure where he got it, but my Stanley #101 also came from my grandfather, and that's one of my most used planes in my shop… perfect for breaking corners, and a lot of the thin plywood work I do for my computer case builds…

The jointer could use a flattening, as there's a slight bow from front to back, but I don't really want to lol All I did was sharpen the iron. That's also an old picture (as noted by the workmate)


----------



## palaswood

I had just started and there was a nice breeze blowing into the shop. Boards are completely rough, so theres a lot of shavings to come off.

No plans yet - I'm noodling with some ideas, and will end up with seating or a table of some kind. Rustic Oak Bench is in the lead.

Mos I wish my family had been woodworkers. My grandfather left us a bunch of old, broken TV sets, record players and betamaxes! (electrical engineer lol)


----------



## Mosquito

The funny thing is, my grandpa got into woodworking after he retired, so he had mostly power tools, whereas the one who started in 2011 has gone mostly hand tool lol

Eventually, I'll be getting a RAS, and a planer from him, which are currently in my sisters basement in storage. My grandpa moved out of the townhouse into independent living about 4 years ago, and some of the tools went to my uncle, and the rest ended up being stored in my sisters basement…


----------



## donwilwol

Joseph, that oak looks killer. That's going to make a nice project.

Mos, I'm with Joseph on this. No one in my family that I knew ever did any woodworking. I'm told my great, great grandfather flipped houses, but but that's as close as I get.

Random shot.


----------



## richardwootton

What are you scrubbing down the Don?


----------



## Tim457

Joseph that's awsome. Just a heads up though, you do see the nail in the bottom of the middle board right?


----------



## theoldfart

Don, looks to be a 40 1/2 at work on some air dried oak maybe?


----------



## palaswood

Tim you had to mention the nail… ok so we plane one board at a time right guys? I started on the left one and yes I guess some staging was involved for that shot since I havent denailed the other two boards yet 










random shot from my instagram feed. follow if you dare 

__
http://instagr.am/p/r6SYR1pyI2/


----------



## donwilwol

That is an older pucture from here

http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/29410

Edit: its a #40.


----------



## lateralus819

So I spoiled myself. .










LN #8. What a friggin monster this thing is. Really heavy, even for a big guy like me. It actually made me tired using it. I need to remember to use wax!


----------



## richardwootton

That's awesome Kevin, what a great self present!


----------



## Airframer

Heft and Hubris… nothing compares to it..


----------



## lateralus819

True true! I sold a few planes to be able to buy that! My wife would have killed me if I used our bank account lol.

She was eyeing it up when i opened it .


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Congrats Lat. She's a beaut.


----------



## jordanp

I got your gun show right here red








Working on the popeye look.. competing at my first arm wrestling tournament at the end of the month… wish me luck guys..


----------



## richardwootton

Right on brotha! Way back when I was a personal trainer and much, much, larger than my current size. Much happier at my normal and current weight. I don't have to eat any where near the 5k clean(ish) calories a day to keep that size! Oh yeah, good luck!


----------



## j1212t

Mos that is an awesome oldie you got here, with the rich history as well!

I currently have 2 planes from my grandfathers father, they are both in my house since december haven't even brought them to the shop yet. I am itching to use them, but at the same I am afraid I might screw something up.

Also have a bit and brace hand drill which used to belong to my grandfather's gradfather. A family heirloom to be treasured and never to be sold. I get a warm feeling just looking at it.

Lat - very nice! That is a sweet looking and performing gift!


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Lat! Jealous I am…very much!

The No.8 and 10 1/4 are on my B-day list for this Halloween! 

Jordan, good luck at month's end! You can always visit me here on the Farm to help those guns stay used and ti


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Lat! Jealous I am…very much!

The No.8 and 10 1/4 are on my B-day list for this Halloween! 

Jordan, good luck at month's end! You can always visit me here on the Farm to help those guns stay used and ti


----------



## TerryDowning

Random Thursday morning shavings










Millers falls No. 9 on some red oak.


----------



## bandit571

Rainy-arsed Rust Hunt today. Spent just over $10 counting tax. Two hand planes came home to the Rehab Center. First off:

Nose says it is a Scioto Works #8. Iron is stamped as an Ohio Tool Co. Tapered iron. Missing the bolt that holds the fancy chip breaker to the iron,









Needs a strike button on it's behind, as a crack has let the old one walk away. Might not be too hayeful to rehab.

Next up…something ugly this way comes…









13" of of UGLY. Atleast the bolt is holding the Iron to the CB,,,,,I think. Strange looking frog, though









It does have a tall knob. The SHORT lever cap is a Keyhole style. With a steel plate spring underneath. Adjuster wheel is a bit small









Frog looks to be taking a LOT of clean-up, not even sure IF it will release from the base, might be a casting with the base.

Mail did show up today, and a bag had this tucked away inside









New Haven Edge Tool Co. 1/4" mortise chisel. Will need a shapening, though. I do like the red rubber tip guard that came along, though.

Anything ring a bell out there? Ever seen the jack plane like that?


----------



## 33706

*Bandit:* could your #5 be a "Parplus" plane? The frog on my #10 Parplus looks just like yours, so I hunted for an image of a Parplus #5 and came up with this:
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/VGUC-VTG-PARPLUS-Woodworking-Plane-Tool-Carpentry-shaving-antique-Iron-hand/195803497










Front knob, frog, short lever cap, small adjuster wheel, yeah, looks right to me, and you coulda had this one for $13!!


----------



## bandit571

Iron and chip breaker on that 13" long #5 is toast. Pit city. I think I might have a replacement iron sitting around. Mightneed a bolt for the chipbreaker for the Coffin Smoother, though. The two planes cost $10 for the pair. Looking like it is $10 for the Scioto #8, and a pile of parts.


----------



## palaswood

Do pits on the chip breaker actually affect performance, if its been restored and tuned to the best it can be?


----------



## upchuck

palaswood-
Probably not. Depending on how deep/big the pits are. The angle that the chip breaker meets the iron, the fit of the iron and the chip breaker, and a good fit with equal pressure from the lever cap are the main things I think. Even with a chip breaker fit *very* close to the cutting edge of the blade I don't think the chip breaker has any effect on the shaving formation past 1/10 of an inch. But chip breakers are not generally hardened steel so it is fairly easy to remove pits. If it is tuned the best it can be then it's all good
chuck


----------



## Ocelot

Hi folks!

I never looked at this thread - 'cause I figured I didn't have time. LOL.

So, here's a link to my blog post. I got bit.

http://lumberjocks.com/Ocelot/blog/42260

-Paul


----------



## bandit571

Update: BLO soak in progress on the Scioto #8 Coffin smoother. Iron is cleaned up

Update 2: All parts are cleaned up on the Par Plus #5 Jack









Iron has been reground to a slight camber, and is away from a very rusty edge. Chipbreaker is cleaned up, and ready to go. Need to sharpen the iron. All bolts and the brass wheel are cleaned up. Base casting will take awhile longer









Sole is now flat, sides cleaned up. It's getting into them little spaces that is taking a while to do. New tote is drying, and the knob is cleaned up and has a coat of finish on it as well. $5 Jack plane…


----------



## bandit571

Update #3: Hmmm, need a bolt between the chipbreaker and the tapered Ohio Tool co. Thistle Brand iron. One I had is too short! WAY TOO SHORT, and not quite fat enough.

May have to go to nhplaneparts, and see if Eric has one..


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, i my have one. is it the same thread as a Stanley? I think some of them were different.


----------



## bandit571

Stanley threads seem a bit loose. And way too short. Chip breaker is a very thick one, long bevel, no hump style. Almost like a Wood River one. Iron is tapered, and quite thick, as well.

Tried the coffin out with a Buck Brothers Iron and a stanley cb, and got some shavings. Wedge was almost bottomed out, though.


----------



## donwilwol

i'll look tomorrow.


----------



## WayneC

Found this in an Antique store today.










I believe it is a millers patent 44.


----------



## 33706

*Wayne:* didja buy it?

Here's my one-and-only plane find this week, so far:



















A Stanley #28 with a decal!! none of my other transitionals have a decal and I never knew Stanley ever did decals on trannies. Wrong cutter, but this one was only $20.


----------



## WayneC

I did buy it.

Nice buy on the transitional even with blade issue


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Wayne! Is it complete, is it a user or collector piece?

Waiting for me this am (son went auctioning last night):


----------



## theoldfart

Two new additions









The tranny is a Sargent and the coffin is an Auburn, both in excellent shape


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #60 1/2 is a warrior.


----------



## theoldfart

Certainly has the scars to prove it!


----------



## 12strings

Here's my most recent addition…



















Here's a few construction details: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104930


----------



## richardwootton

LAWL! Is that considered a corrugated sole?


----------



## 33706

I'll bet it's handy for smoothing polyethylene!!!


----------



## bandit571

Par Plus #5









Is about done









but at least, it do make shavings like Jack plane should


----------



## 33706

Nice work, Bandit!
Those Parplus planes are all over the place on eBay, some not identified as such because those stickers/ decals are long gone. I found a #3 size Parplus among my stuff, with the cheeziest bent-sheetmetal frog/toad you'd ever imagine.


----------



## Airframer

Sunday shavings pic….


----------



## richardwootton

Grat shot! Is that his bench build in progress there?


----------



## Airframer

Yep that is his bench top getting flattened there. He gets the biggest kick out of watching the shavings fly out of the plane when I use it lol.

It is almost as much fun as playing with them once the fall


----------



## bobasaurus

Used my LN no. 4 for knife making today:










Gotta flatten one side of this Koa before resawing some scales. Here's the knife so far:










And open:


----------



## planepassion

Very nice Bob. Sometimes I forget that planes actually get used to do woodworking


----------



## mochoa

The LN #4 is the one plane I've tired where I'm actually blown away. crazy responsive with no slop at all, almost to sensitive though, its easy to over adjust. At least on the one I tried at the store.

I just did my fist plane restoration in a long time. I've had this Union 41 for a long time and finally got around to giving it some love. 

















The T&G on this one is a little to big for 3/4" stock thought, so now I need me a 42!


----------



## Mosquito

nice Mauricio. I've been tempted to pick up a T&G plane, but part of me wants to just make one too… lol


----------



## planepassion

Let temptation spur you into picking up a T&G plane Mos. Unless your plane making skills have developed to the point where you can make one with tight tolerances. Being a little off with a T&G makes a big, bad difference.


----------



## theoldfart

Maur is it for 7/8" or 1"?


----------



## mochoa

Yeah about that Kevin, the problem is that both the Union and the Stanley versions made for smaller boards are not as common for some reason.

I've been wanting a nice T&G set up ever since I saw an Adam Charabini article where he used it to join boards at 90 degree angles. He used it to connect face frames to the sides of a cabinet.


----------



## mochoa

I dont know Mos, if you make one of those wooden two sided T&G planes it could be pretty sweet!


----------



## Mosquito

> Let temptation spur you into picking up a T&G plane Mos. Unless your plane making skills have developed to the point where you can make one with tight tolerances. Being a little off with a T&G makes a big, bad difference.
> 
> - Brad


Well aware of that Brad. I've done a fair bit of setup for T&G on my #45… why do you think I want a dedicated T&G plane? lol


----------



## theoldfart

How do you clean these? The finish is in great shape, just want to remove the grime.


----------



## ToddJB

I like Murphy's Oil Soap and a rag. If that does it cut it then I move up to GoJo.


----------



## theoldfart

Gojo ?


----------



## ToddJB

http://www.amazon.com/Gojo-0958-04-64-Ounce-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B000BPB3E6

It's what I used on my bench


----------



## waho6o9

kinda like an orange pumice cleaner, quite effective…
data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks for the info guys, trying it tonight.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I ve been wanting a nice T&G set up ever since I saw an Adam Charabini article where he used it to join boards at 90 degree angles. He used it to connect face frames to the sides of a cabinet.
> 
> - Mauricio


Ohh. I never thought of that. A groove and rabbet is my favorite way to join cabinet face frames.


----------



## CL810

^Hmmmmm, worthy of considerable contemplation


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, LN's already counting their money….lol.


----------



## August

^red did you just get that !??


----------



## Airframer

My T&G plane.. does everything I need and more..


----------



## richardwootton

Those be some sweet shavings Eric! What plane is that?


----------



## donwilwol

hand planes? Really? I'm not sure I could ever get into those.


----------



## Airframer

My Stanley #45 More fun than should be allowed by law really..


----------



## Mosquito

I just cleaned up the first of 4 #45's I picked up last night. Good stuff. I need to use mine more…


----------



## ToddJB

You picked up 4 45s last night?


----------



## Airframer

^ This.. pics or it didn't happen..


----------



## ToddJB

That puts you up to 11? Are you trying to get one for each blade so you don't have to set it up every time?


----------



## Mosquito

Only 6 Todd lol I only intend to keep 1 of the 4 I got recently.

Here's the one I cleaned up. A little picture processing time required for the others


----------



## Mosquito

ok…









The one on the left is the one I cleaned up


















(These are separate from the ones pictured with the box)


----------



## Iguana

> hand planes? Really? I m not sure I could ever get into those.
> 
> - Don W


You should try it, Don. Some people get into it so much they collect hundreds or even thousands. Restoration's a real art. Once they master that, they even try selling some of their restorations. Maybe even try making some infills, you never know how it'll grab you until you try…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cool benchtop pic earlier tonight.


----------



## August

Good night


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, what size are those H&R's?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> ^red did you just get that !??
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Nah, I don't have a no 48 yet. But it's very high on the list.


----------



## terryR

^sweet shavings and bench photo!

Mos, you are certainly becoming the go-to guy for 45 info and parts…you sure you are selling those extras?


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, what size are those H&R s?
> 
> - theoldfart


They're No. 8 H&R. The seller didn't specify what size, and I couldn't see it in the listing either. I asked, but they didn't respond until I had already bid, and said they had already boxed it up. I was hoping they were No. 12, as that's the only set I don't have yet. Oh well



> ^sweet shavings and bench photo!
> 
> Mos, you are certainly becoming the go-to guy for 45 info and parts…you sure you are selling those extras?
> 
> - terryR


lol I certainly intend to sell at least 2 of them, probably 3… I may keep the reeding cutters and the older #45 (type 4) and possibly the box too, since it's got a better decal than the one I have currently. Otherwise I intend to sell the rest of it, as I don't have that much space at the moment lol


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks, I'm still hunting for the 12's as well and the #5 nosing tool.


----------



## planepassion

A trip to Smitty's shop would be like riding the coolest ride at Disneyland over and over.


----------



## Mosquito

seems to be a bit of a traffic jam…

Edit: No worries Kevin. If I ever find 2 sets, I'll let you know (not that I'm holding my breath or anything lol)


----------



## donwilwol

this has been a fun restore. A little wood work, a little metal work, a little wood antiquing, a little metal antiquing, but its getting there.


----------



## ToddJB

Don, the new tote looks great. What metal work was required?


----------



## donwilwol

the original cap had been badly repaired on one side and repaired not so bad on the other. My thought was to make a new cap. I'm then going to try and repair the old one, but if I can't (welding cast is tricky) I'm still good.




























I have a little more work to make the metal look like cast. I am trying to track down a needle scaler now. I've read that will do it.


----------



## ToddJB

Great job! I own this needle scaler lover it.


----------



## terryR

Very impressive work, Don!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very impressive, indeed.


----------



## DonBroussard

DonW-Nice restoration. I really like the closed tote. I have had the parts of two planes cut up and waiting for assembly since the LJ Plane Swap, and I'm planning to put a closed tote on a razee plane. Did you have a pattern for that closed tote? It looks similar to a saw tote.


----------



## Mosquito

Don, when I did my plane swap entry, I sort of did a razee with closed tote, for a smoother. I made my tote a little too wide I think, but that would be easily remedied. I basically drew out a tote that I liked the look of, cut it to rough shape, then finish shaped it with rasps and files until it was comfortable. 
http://lumberjocks.com/Mosquito/blog/38237


----------



## donwilwol

I was trying to match what I think would have been the original based on some pictures. I haven't found a picture of this exact plane in this size. All the pictures are a little different because they are all either longer or shorter then this. He also changed the tote style shortly after this.

I knew the width, because of the dovetail. None of the pictures show the tote being wider than the dovetail. And the length was easy. For the height I went based on the cutter. I had to clear the cutter.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Spokeshaves. Getcha some. Every bit as addictive as hand planes.









-
Even the wifey says, "that looks fun" and had to try.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh ya, Don…this is as messy as it gets.


----------



## mochoa

Great pic of the Wifey in action Red. I have that LN spoke shave on my Christmas list.

Don, that is a sweet plane. Very unique design. the casting looks really thick.


----------



## August

Ok I need help with this wood plane
It did not came with the wedge 
Any body has one that I can copy?


----------



## donwilwol

August, see if this helps http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/36968

Mos has one he made as well


----------



## August

^thanks Donw
Ok will check it out


----------



## donwilwol

lookin good Red!!


----------



## 33706

Nice restore,* DonW!*

I'm looking for that old-time black stove polish, for some transitional iron. Anyone ever tried it? Would it work on old plane castings?


----------



## fatandy2003

> ok…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the left is the one I cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (These are separate from the ones pictured with the box)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


Looking forward to my PM Mos!


----------



## August

Thanks Don
Work good love the wood plane now LOL


----------



## Mosquito

> Looking forward to my PM Mos!
> 
> - fatandy2003


It might not be until next week that I can get back to you on it, but I will for sure 

-

August, I bet you like that plane more now than you did with out a wedge!


----------



## bandit571

Refreshed a BROWN block plane tonight. Was getting a bit worn down. reflatten the sole, and gave the iron a good sharpening









Just some pine to test it out.









This be a Stanley Cordovan 9-1/2

Seems to make decent shavings. Did a few chisels as well, since the sharpening center was set up









Scary sharped to 2500 grit. Mortise chisel


Code:


 30 degrees, the rest

 25 degrees. Backs alos got a working over









Thinking about making a hanger for these chisels, and attach it to a divider









What is on the other side of the divider? Wait and see…


----------



## donwilwol

August, taper the bottom of the wedge so the shaving don't jamb up.


----------



## richardwootton

Red, great shot of the wife in action there. Y'all are all gingerfied! I sympathize with the reds, my friends use to call me Barbarossa because my beard was so red.


----------



## August

> August, taper the bottom of the wedge so the shaving don t jamb up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W


Thanks Don W
Well here she is with one later of oil
And the wedge is a beauty 


















This is my first looking for a old tool and found one LOL
I hope she last longer


----------



## August

> Spokeshaves. Getcha some. Every bit as addictive as hand planes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> Even the wifey says, "that looks fun" and had to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Hey red 
I wish I can get my wife to do some photo up 
lOL


----------



## Mosquito

I used the #8 H&R's last night. I cleaned 'em up and there's a little less nickel plating on the 8H than I would like, but it's cleaned up now. The irons were in really good shape, and I managed to use them both on some poplar last night, with out having to sharpen them…














































I don't have any pictures of the test cuts I made because 1.) I didn't lay it out correctly and 2.) I didn't have the time to set up camera and all that stuff, as I had limited time. I hope to do another one for pictures

Of course, I also used 3 different #45's, one for the 8H, one for the 8R, and one for rabbet… maybe I need to keep 1 or two more lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos - Post as much on those #45 H&R sets as you care to, it's great stuff. I'd love to try out such a setup someday, but the prices for them are just crazy,


----------



## donwilwol

> Mos - Post as much on those #45 H&R sets as you care to, it s great stuff. I d love to try out such a setup someday, but the prices for them are just crazy,
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


#1


----------



## Mosquito

I hope to get my set all cleaned up soon. Using this pair made me get the itch back lol Also makes me want to try making a couple of wooden H&R planes. I've had a DVD on making them, and some wood ready, but having issues with dropping the cash on the tools I'd need. Always the hardest part (and part of why I bought these #45's to resell)


----------



## Mosquito

Also, my set are all Record branded ones, which seem to go for less. I believe I'm averaging around $65/pair (or nosing tool) so far, and just need a #12 set left


----------



## theoldfart

Hey, wait just a minute there! The Records are supposed to be mine. No fair. Send 'em to me.


----------



## Mosquito

I'll trade you a #45 for a #405 in similar condition 

I've actually been looking for a Record 405 for a good price, to go with my record bases… I feel slightly dirty having Record H&R's on a Stanley #45 lol But, since I've got 2 (6) #45's that's a ways down the list


----------



## theoldfart

"DIRTY" philistine! Blasphemer!


----------



## August

Well I don't like my LN planes anymore 
This my new favorite 









Sound even better on edge planing


----------



## ToddJB

I'm sure there are more than a few folks who would do an even trade with you - Woodies for LNs


----------



## Mosquito

August, now you should make your own, makes it that much better ;-)


----------



## August

> August, now you should make your own, makes it that much better ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito





> August, now you should make your own, makes it that much better ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


Now mos 
I think your going over board
I'm grade 1 ok

LOL


----------



## August

> I m sure there are more than a few folks who would do an even trade with you - Woodies for LNs
> 
> - ToddJB


Ok I'll one wood from 1 thru 8 
LOL

Men I'm trying to upload a 9 second video sound of wood plane is sexy


----------



## August

Well it's now or never 
I think I have enough time to do this project


----------



## jmartel

August, you should be able to move at least 3 more of the shorter planes on top of the larger ones to save space.


----------



## August

> August, you should be able to move at least 3 more of the shorter planes on top of the larger ones to save space.
> 
> - jmartel


Jeff thanks 
I was thinking of that 
What do you think of this set up???
Please.

Anyway I made a few slots longer because I'm hoping I can buy some with different frog angle
The empty spot with just wood to the of the low angle is my dream for the #4 low angle.









By the way those are not the wall those are just spacer.


----------



## DanKrager

Where's the slot for the #51 jointer, August?
DanK


----------



## August

I cut it all up to use for the boarder way to long.


----------



## August

Well time to veneer cherry to the plywood


----------



## August

This is just photo moment


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Been reading some Krenov:

*"I began to the of the plane as being the cabinetmaker's violin; the instrument that sets the tone of the music in an orchestra. For me it is THE tool, in the sense that I enjoy planing wood with a true plane perhaps more than any others aspect of woodworking. *

Well said sir.


----------



## August

> Been reading some Krenov:
> 
> *"I began to the of the plane as being the cabinetmaker s violin; the instrument that sets the tone of the music in an orchestra. For me it is THE tool, in the sense that I enjoy planing wood with a true plane perhaps more than any others aspect of woodworking. *
> 
> Well said sir.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Damn Red
That almost put tears in my eye LOL
How are you BigRed?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Doin alright brotha. Ready for a good night sleep and a couple days off.

I'm diggin yourtill so far.


----------



## August

Damn dude it's only 8:12???
By you 9:12,,,
Men


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya I know. Got called into work at 3am though. I'm fadin.


----------



## August

Damn that's a work boy 
I remember those days when the repo was that's busy.
Have a good night bud


----------



## Mosquito

Could use a little work on it, but not too shabby for the… 2nd try at molding with the #45


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dang. That does look good Mos.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, is the only one H&R each, or did you do something more to transition them? It looks awesome.


----------



## CL810

Wow Mos, dang nice!


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks! That is only using the #8H, the #8R, and a Rabbet (Shoulder) plane. Working on the video at the moment


----------



## August

Hey Mose I'm like that tool men now I don't know what I want LOL


----------



## DonBroussard

Very smooth transition in the reverse curve, Mos. Very sweet molding.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice is right!


----------



## palaswood

I'd be real proud of that molding Mos - dang. Better get my butt in the shop, i have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Doh, now I see all my typos. Off to bed. 


> Been reading some Krenov:
> 
> *"I began to think of the plane as being the cabinetmaker's violin; the instrument that sets the tone of the music in an orchestra. For me it is THE tool, in the sense that I enjoy planing wood with a true plane perhaps more than any others aspect of woodworking. *
> 
> Well said sir.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## theoldfart

'Gnite Red

Damn Mos, mighty fine bit of molding work.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys. I have to admit I made a few light passes with some 320 grit sandpaper to finish it off, but it wasn't too bad. I think with a little more practice I might get the hang of it. The #45 makes it a little clunky to do, compared to wooden H&R planes, but still fun 

Currently rendering video… should be able to get it uploaded to my youtube tonight still


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## CreekOne

My dream plane, that i have been looking for a long time is a jiyu-sane-ganna
The right one here:









And maybe a o-ganna… But that is only a money problem…

So if one of you happens to have a jiyu-sane-ganna for sale…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

very nice, mos!


----------



## CL810

Does anyone know why videos do not show up on iPads? Mos's post above is just a blank box. Is there a setting that will allow videos to show?


----------



## terryR

Same problem here, Clayton, dunno the fix. I just watched it on the PC.

But, I found a neat app that will let you download vids to your hard drive from uTube, called Video D/L. That is…after you find the vid on uTube…


----------



## Mosquito

Clayton, my guess is that it's because the only way to embed videos on LumberJocks is flash, and flash isn't supported on iDevices… 
Here's the link, if that works better… not sure if your iPad will play on the youtube page or not, but I thought youtube was using HTML5 now for its videos.


----------



## CL810

Just watched it on my PC. Good video Chris.


----------



## terryR

yep, iPads will display youtube without problems…

^love the term iDevice! I use it all the time! Friggin iPad is a toy…I prefer a machine for surfing now. Right-click, drag and drop, rest-of-the-world compatible. And my 48 year old eyes love the 24" monitor!

But, I still hate Bill Gates.


----------



## summerfi

I picked these Stanley planes up at a yard sale this morning. A #3 for $20 and two block planes for $7.50 each. One is a #9 1/2 and I'm not sure what the other one is, so you guys will have to tell me.










There were a ton of planes at this sale, at what seemed to me to be reasonable prices. I took some pics with my wife's phone, but I don't know how to get them off the phone. So I also made a partial list. If anyone sees something they are interested in, let me know and I can either pick it up or put you in contact with the seller. Here's the list. He seems willing to dicker on price. It looked like most of the planes are older types.

#13 compass $50

#7 $50

#8 broken tote $50

#6 newer, broken tote $40

#5 $35

(2) #5 $25 ea

#5 1/2 $20

#78 w/fence $20

(2) #78 wo/fence $20

Sargeant equivalent of #78, no blade $20

#4 $20

(2) #4 $35 ea

several wood molding planes $20 ea

several transitionals, one liberty bell, most $20 ea

several block planes, one 9 1/2, the others cheaper versions $7.50 ea

(2) complete #45's with cutters $125 ea

several draw knives $15 ea

other misc. tools


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love my iPad, MacBook Pro, iPhone, etc. iPad great for surfing, pinch to zoom in and out to see what I want to see. Light, bright, and fast.

Appreciate the link, Mos. MacBook played (and displayed) video fine, the IOS doesn't like LJ's embed methods, true. MS sucks, generally. Case in point: Zune. They made one in brown, for chrissake. Excel does rock. Did you know it was first available / written for the Mac? Gates got that right, at least.


----------



## Mosquito

Do you happen to have a picture of the #13 Bob? That might be an interesting one


----------



## Mosquito

lol Smitty, I can pinch zoom on my Surface tablet too, and I can watch embeded youtube videos 
Also, I liked my Zune, just not the fact that they made you use the Zune software to get music on it/off of it… but then again, iPods require iTunes… I'm a bit of a power user when it comes to my computers, though, so iOS is definitely not well suited for me… I do like the price point of the OS though; too bad I can't legally install it on any hardware I want to


----------



## summerfi

Mos, I took pics of groups of the planes, and the #13 is in one of those pics, but like I said, I don't know how to get the pics off my wife's phone. I'm kind of a dummy with cell phones, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Going back in my hole now, biting my tongue.


----------



## summerfi

Both the block planes pictured above are 7". Based on something I've just read, I think they must be a #19 and a #15. Correct?


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, all I'm sayin' is I have my preference, but respect the preference of others. Both camps have their strengths, just a matter of what a user wants out of it (I can't afford apple hardware in the quantities that I do for my other hardware lol).

Bob, do you have a USB cable that you can plug into the phone and into a computer? With out knowing specifics it's difficult to know how to help lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, I'm just not saying anything anymore about it. Tired of bashers, but haters gotta hate.

EDIT: Not directed at anyone specific, Mos. Just in general. Apple bashing has been on-going since 1984…


----------



## ToddJB

Bob, I think you have Photobucket. I have an app that lets me easily upload to photobucket.


----------



## WayneC

Bob. The brute force method would be to email the photos to your PC. Personally I use the Dropbox application which syncs my photos to all of my devices.


----------



## richardwootton

> Mos, I m just not saying anything anymore about it. Tired of bashers, but haters gotta hate.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I LOLed actually out loud at work when I read that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ and that made me smile. Thanks, Richard! It's been a long week indeed….

+1 on that being an 18 or 19, Bob. The stanley blocks differed in numbering sometimes only by virtue of a nickled vs. japanned cap sometimes, just to keep later generations interested I think.


----------



## summerfi

The phone is an old Motorola flip phone, and I think the only way to get photos off is with a cable that connects the phone to the USB port on a computer. We don't have one, so I guess you'll have to imagine seeing all those planes ;-)


----------



## WayneC

Something like this would be needed. You would need to confirm phone connector.

http://www.businessinsider.com/watch-burning-man-livestream-2014-8?platform=bi-iphone


----------



## donwilwol

> an old Motorola flip phone,
> 
> - summerfi


That's vintage right there!!


----------



## WayneC

Phone pasted the wrong link and the app crashed. Lol.

Speaking of iOS.

AmazonBasics USB Cable - 2.0 A Male to Micro B - 3 Feet (0.9 Meters) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C28L5UW/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_8elaub1MNRPG8


----------



## donwilwol

looking for some opinions on a #18? I picked up.
The base fits the description of a type 4 except a type 4 has the "hand-y feature" which is the finger indents in the cheek.
Type 4 should have a patent date. 
Also the eccentric lever was added in type 3. 
The lateral is missing.
It has "DAMAGED" stamped on the side.
Do you think it could be marked damaged because its missing the hand-y feature?

Other thoughts?



























I thought maybe a 9 1/2 series, but the hand-y feature was added before the profile change, as was the eccentric lever.

Possibly not a Stanley but with a cutter and cap? But the profile fit a stanley inside, but it also looks exactly like a Union I have, but the Union has the Hand-y feature.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hey Bob - If Mos doesn't want the compass plane, I would be interested. Price is fine if its in working order. PM me if you pick it up and Mos doesn't want it. I can send you a money order with additional for shipping.


----------



## summerfi

Will do Paul. I'll wait till morning to pick it up to see if anyone else wants any of the other planes. They weren't selling fast, so it likely will still be there. If you're concerned about losing it though, I can give you the guy's phone number. Mos, you were first to respond so you have first pick.


----------



## Mosquito

^ sounds sold to me. I've laid no claim


----------



## August

The best sand paper in the world to take out burn marks









Question. 
I just bought this blade for the TS 3 days ago
And I. Cutting white oak
What am I doing wrong? Because I see burn marks?
Am I pushing it to slow? Or to fast or something else?


----------



## donwilwol

> Question.
> I just bought this blade for the TS 3 days ago
> And I. Cutting white oak
> What am I doing wrong? Because I see burn marks?
> Am I pushing it to slow? Or to fast or something else?
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


What is the blade?


----------



## August

Well the handplane till frame is glued up just wating for it to dry.


----------



## August

> Question.
> I just bought this blade for the TS 3 days ago
> And I. Cutting white oak
> What am I doing wrong? Because I see burn marks?
> Am I pushing it to slow? Or to fast or something else?
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III
> 
> What is the blade?
> 
> - Don W


Thanks Don 
Here it is


----------



## bandit571

Three plane clean-up









Corsair scrub jack









Ohio Tool Co.81 Try plane









Millers falls #9 smooth plane.

Board had a two ply layer of veneer. "Oak" and Poplar, then the main board. Main seems like a Baltic Birch Plywood. LOTS of plys.


----------



## August

Well handplane display is coming along


----------



## lateralus819

Don I had a block like that. No indents either.


----------



## donwilwol

August, that's a crosscut blade. You should either get a rip or combo blade for the tablesaw. It will work, but you will need to go very slow. I like the Diablo blades. They work decent for the price.


----------



## August

> August, that s a crosscut blade. You should either get a rip or combo blade for the tablesaw. It will work, but you will need to go very slow. I like the Diablo blades. They work decent for the price.
> 
> - Don W


Yes it is 
Ok I'll go back to Home Depot and check it out


----------



## August

Well I'm starting to fall in-love with this Cherry wood.


----------



## upchuck

Don-
My go to #60 1/2 also is missing those hand-y's. I'm guessing that it is pre 1947 because it does not have the model # stamped on the left cheek. It does have a steel toe for adjusting the mouth opening. During WWII lots of weird off kilter stuff was leaving the factory. But it may have been a Monday morning or Friday afternoon plane also. Mine is not marked "Damaged". It works dandy and I've had it for years.
What are you using for a type study on those blocks?
chuck


----------



## donwilwol

> What are you using for a type study on those blocks?
> chuck
> 
> - upchuck


John Walters book.

Some pictures of the Holly if interested, http://www.timetestedtools.com/birdsillholly.html


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Will do Paul. I ll wait till morning to pick it up to see if anyone else wants any of the other planes. They weren t selling fast, so it likely will still be there. If you re concerned about losing it though, I can give you the guy s phone number. Mos, you were first to respond so you have first pick.
> 
> - summerfi


Thanks Bob, and Mos. Been looking for one for a while.


----------



## summerfi

Don, that Holly is a unique and amazing piece. A superb find. I had a guy tell me today that he has a friend with over 1000 planes. That made me wonder how many you have. Have you counted lately?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Isn't that like asking a woman how much she weighs?...lol.


----------



## summerfi

More weight on a woman = bad thing.
More planes = good thing.


----------



## palaswood

some women could use a little more meat on the bones. A man can ALWAYS use another plane


----------



## donwilwol

Bob, I haven't counted in a long time. I really need to do an inventory but its kind of gotten out of hand.


----------



## Bundoman

Anyone ever notice that the numbers can be a bit deceiving. You look at the shelves and cabinets and think " awww, It really isnt that many!!!" Then, you count!!!! Hehehehe! I choose denial!!!


----------



## upchuck

All-
I can think of only two differences between a Stanley #9 1/2 and a #18.
1) Model # stamp on left cheek on planes made after 1947.
2) The lever/cam cap.
It's early. I'm just getting started on my first cup of coffee. I'm too lazy to
grab my examples, disassemble, and study them. But am I missing something?
Thanks for your collective help.
chuck


----------



## Ripthorn

I think we should play "guess how many planes each of the regulars has". I guess Don has 237.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I bet he's got way more than 237.

I was up over 100 still I started cutting back. Ya know, the quality over quantity approach;-)


----------



## CFrye

Brian, were you talking about in Don's house? or in his shop?


----------



## summerfi

Heck, I'll bet Don has more than that stashed under his bed.


----------



## lateralus819

I had a lot too. Figured it unwise to keep triplicate pieces lol. Maybe have 50 or so now.


----------



## terryR

So, I HAD to go count…

22 in my bedroom;
5 in the living room;
1 in the computer room;
38 in the shop.
1 in my dream…










So, guessing I'm still a newby! LOL.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

oh….well if we get to count the ones in our dreams.


----------



## summerfi

I went back to the yard sale with all the planes and picked up this No. 13 for Paul (Hammerthumb) and this No. 4 for myself.



















He's sold a few since yesterday. I took a camera this time and here are pictures of what's left. He said he would take $500 for the entire lot of planes (excluding the #45) in case anyone is interested.


----------



## August

Well now that dreams are involve this is my dream


----------



## August

> Bob, I haven t counted in a long time. I really need to do an inventory but its kind of gotten out of hand.
> 
> - Don W


So basically you have way to much to count,?
Well we can fix that send some my way LOL


----------



## CL810

Bob, how did the moulding planes and the blades look?


----------



## donwilwol

That a lot of planes for $500.

I took a quick count. I haven't quite hit 500 yet.


----------



## summerfi

> Bob, how did the moulding planes and the blades look?
> 
> - CL810


To be honest I didn't look close at the moulding planes because I thought they were priced too high at $20 each. He likely would come down to $15 each though. There were a few without irons and wedges for $10 each.


----------



## Ripthorn

Red, Are those Juan HOvey planes? He makes some pretty cool stuff. Most of the ones in my dreams are actually on my to-build list. However, I have a confession to make, I only have 14 planes and my wife asks "Why so many?" If I ever break 50, she may start selling them out from under my nose.


----------



## theoldfart

This one is cool


















Worked first shot!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks for the picture Bob. Payment sent. Thanks. Can hardly wait to get it! Think you need one also Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Berry nice.

Rip- Juan Vergara planes. 
http://www.juanvergara.net/p/blog.html


----------



## palaswood

lots of eye candy goin on

on that note- i had a package arrive today that contained some nice rosewood attached to a no4


----------



## WhoMe

Well between Don and poopiekat, not sure who has more planes but excel has them covered.
Even if they put one plane per column, the maximum number is 16,384 columns so excel has them covered, but, barely…..
Max rows is 1,048,576 so that would give them room to grow if they did a plane per row…lol


----------



## donwilwol

What to do when the cap on your #102 is broke.


----------



## 33706

Thanks,* WhoMe!

*A tip o' the hat to* Don W*.....According to my Excel, I'm only at 302, and that includes my patients in the 'hospital'. This is not a gloat….Mostly I intend to fill out column* "L" *with presumed retail prices… so that my wife/future widow will know the valuation for tax and liquidation purposes.

And, then…... *Mrs Poopiekat *can cut-and-paste my spreadsheet in the swap & trade forum here someday…


----------



## ToddJB

Don, I really like what you did with the 102. Looks designed that way.

I'm sitting at like 16 planes. You guys better keep buying cause I'm nipping at your heels.


----------



## donwilwol

*Poopie*, that's on my to do list. What did you do so Mrs Poopie know which plane corresponds to which line on the sheet.

*Todd* you made me smile. Believe me it seems like just yesterday I was pulling my old #4 out to rehab and sharpen it. I never seen it coming.


----------



## 33706

*DonW*: I tried for two hours once to make consecutive stickers, [Stk# 001 ] thru [Stk# 300] and I couldn't get it to work right in Word: Envelopes and Labels, with the template. 
So I did 300 labels and hand wrote the numbers. Looks tacky, with 1/2" X 1 1/2" labels on everything, I know, but I'll bet a black marker on the sole would be legible for a while. I've only got 6 or 8 planes that I actually use, LOL.
With Excel, making notations on condition on paper finally, I've been hard at it buying correct irons, and other parts needing replacing. Excel has cost me so far $250 + in parts I didn't know I needed.


----------



## jmartel

If you count spokeshaves, and a #80 scraper, I think I'm at 7.

Bit of fun flattening this morning. Yes I know there's random stuff everywhere that shouldn't be on the bench but oh well.


----------



## WhoMe

No problem, poopikat. But it sounds like you are already using excel more than I was suggesting.
I had thought I would put a cap to the number of planes I have but gave up that idea upon the next plane purchase.I know I'll never have the quantity of planes many of you have but I know ill reach a happy medium sometime.


----------



## shampeon

I got some wooden moulding planes from a fellow LJ, but one of them, a skew rebate, had a broken wedge. So I used some scrap meranti that was about the same thickness and made a new one.

















Still have to make a nicker and wedge for it.


----------



## DanKrager

WhoMe, I couldn't help thinking of an illustration I once observed. I'll adapt it for here: take a rubber band and hook one end over a nail. Pull it taught and mark the holding end "the GOAL" and mark the middle "Happy medium". Now stretch the rubber band and see what happens to "Happy medium". Nuff said. 
DanK


----------



## JayT

Labor Day's labors. Some spokeshavin' and block plane work.


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, turning saw?


----------



## 33706

*@JMartel:* Oh, we can count spokeshaves and handled scrapers as part of our plane hoards? kool.

*@DanK*: guess I have a bigger rubber band than most people….hmm I've never strung those words all together in a sentence before….*LOL*


----------



## JayT

Could be, Kevin. There is a saw swap going on, after all.

I'm wondering how many can identify the woods involved. The second pic should be pretty easy, the color is a dead giveaway, though many people haven't worked with it. The first will probably stump more than a few. The color in the pic is pretty close on my monitor, despite the fact it was done with a crappy cell phone camera. The shavings do have that pinkish tone IRL. One hint-it's not oak.


----------



## summerfi

OK, Jay, I'll bite. The photos don't show a lot of wood surface to base a guess on, but I'm going to say pear and black locust. If they aren't domestic woods, though, all bets are off.


----------



## JayT

They are domestic and local to me in Kansas.

Pear, nope, though I love working with it-this is much coarser grained than pear. Black locust would be getting close for one.

Yeah, it's not really fair with the crappy pics, but I don't have any that show the grain better, since that wasn't my original goal.


----------



## terryR

Me too…I would guess cherry and osage?

Edit…cherry and mulberry?


----------



## JayT

Cherry, nope.

Osage Orange is correct for the yellow stuff. It's a pain to work with, but if you get through that, the results can be stunning. I figured you would know that one Terry, since you'd mentioned before wanting to make a bow out of Osage.

Edit: Isn't the rule to always go with your first guess?


----------



## donwilwol

Ash?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That was my guess. Ash and osage.


----------



## JayT

Ash, nope.

Hint: It would definitely be considered a regional wood and not very common for woodworking because of that. Eastern Kansas is pretty much the northern and western most edges of its natural range.


----------



## Ripthorn

I'm going to say Kentucky Coffee Tree, since it tends to have a grain pattern like ash. If so, it's something I've never tried, but I would like to some day.


----------



## JayT

Nope, though the wood itself looks very, very similar, so is tough to distinguish. Same growing range as Kentucky Coffeetree and similar in hardness and density-both are slightly harder than red oak.

Do you have Coffeetree in your area, Brian? If not, I can put you in touch with a sawyer that occasionally has some and will ship.


----------



## DaddyZ

Catalpa ??I think I have some but mine is a shade darker


----------



## JayT

That's a new one to me, Pat. I'd never heard of catalpa, so had to look it up. Nope.

Don't want people PO'd at me for monopolizing the thread, so we'll end it. Bob was very close on his post-not black locust, but honey locust.

Very unusual coloring, a light pinkish tan. When you put finish on it, some warm golden tones come through too, at least on this piece. Works well, but prone to tearout if you don't pay attention to grain direction. Extremely strong for it's weight. I'm already thinking of some other projects where I might be able to use some.


----------



## palaswood

JayT can u pls post a closeup of that honey locust grain? i think i have some from a pallet, but i aint fer sure yet


----------



## JayT

Here's the best I can do, Joseph.

A couple cut-offs. The top left shows what it looks like with a little natural Danish Oil



















Against a darker background shows the color better.










End grain










You might also check the page at The Wood Database


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for the link JayT. Do you guys know of any good sites that show that same info but what standing tree/bark looks like? Not just for this, I can google, but I find myself watching trees get cut up, or logs laying in and alley and wonder if it would be worth my time to urban harvest.


----------



## DaddyZ

http://www.arborday.org/trees/whattree/
http://www.treesofnorthamerica.net/

Hope this helps ToddJB


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks, Pat.


----------



## bandit571

Anybody you know here?









Took a few out of Tool Chest #1. There was a green mold growing on some of them, and some red stuff. Got these cleaned up, and a coat of oil wiped on. 3in1 oil, that is.

Seems the Dungeon Shop has a wet floor lately. Cleaned out 90% of all the shavings on the floor









Then went outside, fought a few Yellow Jackets to open the basement window. Got stung once. Nest is in the corner right above the cables









window is open, will be airing things out for awhile. Will try to get a fan installed there later. maybe add a vent for the dryer, as well.


----------



## richardwootton

The dryer vent will help a whole lot bandit.


----------



## palaswood

JayT nice! Looks very similar, but its hard to tell because the small boards I have are quartersawn (no pic, im at work). The face grain looks VERY close to the grain pattern on the edge of my QS boards (well it was one long board, but I cut it out of a pallet quick style, so now its 3 short boards).

Correct me if I'm wrong, but that looks a ton like oak or ash. Thanks again.

Oh and wood-database is great.
Check out Hobbit house inc for the best, realistic wood ID pics you can find online (imo)
Here is some "Amboyna ": http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/amboyna.htm  - HINT - Click on the picture for an even LARGER picture. 
HINT! Click again on that larger picture for an EVEN LARGER PICTURE!


----------



## JayT

> Correct me if I m wrong, but that looks a ton like oak or ash. Thanks again.


Definitely open grained like red oak or ash. Coloring is different, though I suppose some could be close to certain shades of red oak. I've only ever seen that tone of pinkish tan in honey locust and Kentucky Coffeetree (and pear, but grain of pear is totally different). Granted, I don't have near the experience as some with identifying woods, but it's just different IRL. I don't know totally how to describe it, but you probably wouldn't mistake a fresh honey locust surface for oak or ash. Don't know if the tones change a bit as it ages, either. It also doesn't have the characteristic oak smell that people either love or hate.


----------



## palaswood

haha that oak smell - its so pungent! almost reminds me of a certain feminine… nevermind.

I think im going to have to get some honey locust now so i can see for myself. I was looking on ebay, but I have enough lumber (too much) as it is, so I cant justify another wood purchase right now 

My shop is more lumber yard than anything these days…

thats the problem with reclaimed/salvaged wood… its hard to stop once you know the value of what it "could be". however, there comes a point when you simply must realize, even if you DIDNT have to go to work 45 hrs a week, you couldnt even make a DENT in it if you worked non-stop, not if you wanted anything to look decent anyway.

I dont ever know how i will cope. So much wood, and only 24 hrs in a day…


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for link, Joseph.

Also, do you mind sharing your reclaimed hardwood secrets? All I seem to find in the reclaimed realm is pine.


----------



## richardwootton

Silly Joseph, he said he had too much wood! You can't have too much wood!


----------



## donwilwol

A couple pieces of locust….just in case


----------



## CL810

> Silly Joseph, he said he had too much wood! You can t have too much wood!
> 
> - richardwootton


Bless his heart.


----------



## palaswood

This is the softwood/pallet wood pile during the "shop renovation".

When I say renovation I mean, cleaning up the garage because the homeowners association filed a formal complaint.

Garage looks halfway decent, now to organize this pile… 









OK, so granted much of this came from my early days of woodworking (lol last year! ) when I would grab anything (you concrete workers are done with that fir? thank you!) - so I really could throw away (GASP) half of this without batting an eye. But its the oak, acacia, rubberwood, mahogany & mystery chinese hardwoods that I have a hard time parting with…

Dont worry the garage is still full of wood…









Most of it from my favorite local cabinet shop, poplar, alder, oak, maple and walnut (in order of abundance, walnut the least abundant). I occasionally find ash or mahogany, and im always coming up on hardwood veneered ply.

In that shot with my tools on top, thats my in progress tool chest - turns out the sides are Teak veneered ply with Solid teak edge banding (i was stoked when i figured that out). I didnt know what teak was until like last month! Haha

Dudes, i love wood, and I love finding wood, and I love hoarding wood. But I really love working wood, and I have to find a way to focus on the latter, since Ive obviously accomplished the former!


----------



## WayneC

This is pretty cool…

http://www.wkfinetools.com/hUS/join_yReading/planeOiler/planeOiler-01.asp


----------



## ToddJB

Wayne, that is cool.


----------



## john2005

^very cool indeed.

And curse you Leach. You and your stupid list….that is all


----------



## theoldfart

Love the list, gotten some cool thingies over the years from Patrick.


----------



## WayneC

I did not even look at the list. I purchased a brace and some leather tools this weekend. Figured I was at my limit.


----------



## john2005

Don't get me wrong, I love the list, I just wish my pockets were deeper! I guess we all do though….


----------



## JayT

My pockets are plenty deep …..... unfortunately, they're also usually empty.

Love the list, have only bought two items off it several months ago and won't be adding anything else for a while-trying to save up for a good band saw.


----------



## theoldfart

That list has a wealth of info, learned a lot just reading it. Should see if I can visit Patrick, he's about an hour or so from me.


----------



## CL810

I like Leach as well. Hyperkitten's prices are more reasonable. And I like how Josh handles payment. He sends the tool with an invoice and then you pay. You can pay with paypal or check. Very straight up guy.


----------



## ToddJB

This:


----------



## summerfi

Hmmm…I see a split handle in his future. Looks pretty weak at the bottom. Why not just get a bigger plane? Nice piece of walnut though.


----------



## john2005

When I look at that, all the comments are at 330-4pm this afternoon! How can this be?


----------



## ToddJB

Space/Time Continuum - Don't worry about it.


----------



## theoldfart

We musta folded space by going too fast!


----------



## JayT

Your're just getting ahead of yourself.


----------



## john2005

^I always wondered what that meant…


----------



## bandit571

Just stay away from that spice roll called melange

Been shopping for a bolt to connect an Ohio Tool Co. iron to it's chipbreaker

Found a tap that was close, and re-cut the threads to 10-1.5 Metric. Found a bolt from the shelf systems at work, 6mm allen head. A bit of grinding to get it to the right length, and flatten the rounded head a bit. Now the two are together.

Price? NADA. Had the tap on hand, bolt was sitting on the floor at work. Rather than just throw the bolt away….

Just won a 1-1/2" wide chisel on FeeBay, needs a handle. happen to have won a set of three Oak Handles, already installed two of them. Saved the third one for this wide bodied Firmer Chisel coming Sat. afternoonish.

Will try to get a few photos of the "New" bolt after awhile.


----------



## bandit571

Ohio Tool Co./ Scioto Works #8 is now looking better









Had it set a bit deep, though. Strike buttom is new









A new bolt holds the iron and chipbreaker together









Takes a 6mm allen wrench the loosen. Had to shorten the bolt on the backside









This will now take a full width shaving, too









Not too bad for a $5 plane found in a Toy store?


----------



## JayT

> Correct me if I m wrong, but that looks a ton like oak or ash. Thanks again.
> 
> - palaswood





> Definitely open grained like red oak or ash. Coloring is different, though I suppose some could be close to certain shades of red oak. I ve only ever seen that tone of pinkish tan in honey locust and Kentucky Coffeetree (and pear, but grain of pear is totally different). Granted, I don t have near the experience as some with identifying woods, but it s just different IRL. I don t know totally how to describe it, but you probably wouldn't mistake a fresh honey locust surface for oak or ash.


Took me a day, but here's a comparison to show what I meant in that comment.

Ash on top, red oak in the middle, honey locust on the bottom. You can see the tonal differences and they're a bit more pronounced IRL.


----------



## palaswood

that looks great. I actually like them together - nice warm earth tones. would make a nice cutting board for grandma or auntie


----------



## racerglen

Nice job Bandit !
Make it WORK !!


----------



## shampeon

Bought a set of right and left handed Japanese moving filister planes from a LJ, 489tad. Sharpened up the irons and got some whispery shavings on some scrap pine.









The irons on these are very, very nice.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Ian. Those planes were very tempting….but they found a great home.

I got a little package from Dan today too.


----------



## mochoa

Sweet plane Ian. So do those Japanese planes use the nicker even when they are going with the grain?

I really like how simple those Japanese joinery planes are.


----------



## mochoa

Food for thought for you guys. I just saw a Paul Sellers (WW Masterclassesm which I highly recommend) video where he was "T&G" boards together except he, instead of doing a T&G, just plowed a groove into both boards and made a separate spline to join them together. His reasoning was that with a T&G you lose 3/8" or so of the board where the spline can be made of scrap wood.

It makes sense, especially if you are using mahogany as he was, but if its pine or oak, maybe not such a big deal.

It made me think though, T&G planes for thicker boards (maybe as used in flooring) are the most commonly available, but the Stanley 49 or the Union 42 which are more appropriate for furniture are hard to find.

Maybe the old timers didn't use T&G much on furniture?


----------



## Mosquito

For those of us who don't have a T&G plane, but only a combination like the #45, the two groove + spline method also makes it a lot easier… only one setup on the plow plane, rather than having to set up the second cut based off the first.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, a lot of cabinet backs are t&g in older furniture. Back then most floors were just butt jionts.

I could be wrong, but I think you'll find t&g flooring didn't become popular until machine made was the way to go.


----------



## WayneC

Did you guys see that Lee Valley has a new Medium Router Plane? It comes with a slew of cutter options.


----------



## DanKrager

Question for the esteemed panel. Seeing this router plane with all the blade options reminded me to ask about the "snowplow" blade…"N" as pictured above. The question is simple: Why? 
I can see that this one pictured could be good for cleaning into corners, but the one I have isn't 90°. It doesn't seem to cut any better than the straight ones. What am I missing?
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Just a guess:

Make a saw kerf on each side of a dado. Then use the "v" plow to do just that. Plow out the waste. Go right down the middle of the dado.


----------



## DanKrager

That does make sense, Bandit. In theory it seems like it would pull easier than a "square" one, like using a pair of skew chisels instead of a straight one. I'll have to try that more attentively some time. Thanks.
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

I just skew my router to get into the edge of a dado, seems to work quite week. I also use my marking knife to cut into the edge before routing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

humina humina…


----------



## donwilwol

Now that's to nice to use Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya that's probably a shelf drooler.


----------



## 33706

*Red:* I'd suggest not using that one in a chute board!


----------



## WayneC

Very nice. Who did the etch?


----------



## theoldfart

Is that Catherine Kennedy's work? ( may not have the name exactly right)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I just saw it in a ebay listing. Me thinks some gun engravers are expanding their business. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hand-Engraved-Lie-Nielsen-No-4-Smoothing-Plane-/281429425039?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4186803b8f

Says: "Darrick Smalley of Willy B. Infamous Engraving"

Found 'em:
http://www.willyb.com/


----------



## mochoa

Good insights Don, I didn't know that about flooring. The spline idea is OK but it does take longer to size and plane splines to fit, by hand at least.

Dan, the plow cutter gives you a cleaner surface when working across the grain, just like using a skewed cutter.

I just added one to my vintage 71 and it is pretty sweet.


----------



## August

> humina humina…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Damn Red 
Mine use to have that,
But since I plane a lot it wear it out LOL


----------



## WhoMe

I guess I'm the only dissenter.
I see it as defacing a great ln plane. Granted it is still usable but, yuck.
It might be better on a custom infill though.
To each their own though.
The good thing is that leaves it more available for someone who wants it…lol


----------



## theoldfart

Maur, I haven't tried mine yet. Gonna have to correct that.


----------



## donwilwol

though some of you Millers Falls guys would be interested in this


----------



## 33706

Thanks,* Don!
*I'll look through my hoard to see if I can add anything worthwhile to that excellent discussion.


----------



## knockknock

> Good insights Don, I didn t know that about flooring. The spline idea is OK but it does take longer to size and plane splines to fit, by hand at least.
> 
> - Mauricio


Good point. I make splines by jointing the edge of a board. Then I cut the spline off using my plow plane, because I can't saw that straight.

Out of curiosity, does anyone have another way of making splines using only hand tools?


----------



## Tim457

knockknock, Paul Sellers had a video on his masterclass website called thickness planing that is about making a track for running the plane down so you can repeatedly plane pieces to the same thickness. I haven't used it for splines, but I can't see why it wouldn't work.

Dan, I don't have one of those double skewed blades, but I can see how it would be useful. There are certain spots when you're using a straight blade in your router plane, depending on what you're working on, where you can't skew it as easily and you need to go against the grain. That V blade would really help I'd think.


----------



## knockknock

Thanks Tim.


----------



## bandit571

Sunday Rust Hunt

Spent $2
And got these two items









The one is a Craftsman 18" back saw, but the other thing laying there? Haven't found any markings….YET









Handle one the saw seems to be ok. Not too bad for just $2?


----------



## bandit571

Clean the iron at least on the scraper

STANLEY

SW inside a heart

Made in USA

Worth a $1???


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Got all my planes sharpened and ready to work. Now I can join you 'collectors' and post shaving pics for each of them.

Veritas Medium Shoulder Plane with the PM-V11 Blade. This is the only one I didn't need to sharpen this weekend. Been planing tenon end grain for several projects now on my first sharpening. Definitely a fan.









Stanley 60 1/2. I just used my new grinder to get the formerly skewed blade straight and shaving sharp. Should prove to be handy when I don't want to lug the bigger ones around.









Millers Falls #90. This was my first plane off ebay, and it had a big convex bevel on the cutting edge. Made it a pain to sharpen for me, but now it's ground concave and smoothing like a champ. I tested it on a chunk of hard ash with weird grain and it did better than my scrapers.









Stanley #5. Got this one used on ebay, and it came with a terrible blade (almost no metal left and full of dings). I put in one of those $3.50 Buck Brothers blades you can get at Home Depot, and after an hour of grinding the back flat and sharpening it, it works as well as my older steel plane blades. I mostly use this one for rough removal, but it's quite pleasant to work with.









Stanley #7C: Heft and Hubris Jr. This is probably my favorite plane out of the lot, and I use it for jointing edges straight so I can bandsaw rough stock square. It's got a nice Hock O2 Blade in it, and it's been a hard worker that makes my life much easier on getting from rough to usable stock in a hurry.









Now I just need to clean up and camber the blade on an old Handyman #4 my grandpa gave me so I can have a dedicated scrub plane and I should be good for everything I need to do plane-wise. At least until the next good deal comes along.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Tim.


----------



## donwilwol

nice collection Tim. Let the fun begin!!


----------



## Tim457

Bandit, that's a Stanley #70 box scraper.
http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan9.htm#num70


----------



## kiyoshigawa

I just had to come back and post another picture. It's amazing what a difference a good sharpening can have. I've just made these hard maple shavings while starting on a breadboard cutting board. It was cutting as easily as the pine bench top. This is after I planed my whole bench top flat with the same planes. I think I may finally be getting the hang of this plane tuning business.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yessir. Hand planes are full of "Eureka!" moments.


----------



## terryR

Tim, thanks for sharing your above "moment"! Just made my morning better! 

A couple of years ago, the Buck Bros. jack was my only plane…so friggin frustrating to use…debris clogged the mouth constantly…the iron just chewed into the wood grain…I just couldn't use the tool.

But, after a while on this Epic Thread, and a serious tutorial on sharpening from old member Dan, I eventually saw the light, too! Handplanes were suddenly fun to use…begin the collection! 

In today's crazy world, I love to hear another convert coming over to the dark side of woodworking…hand powered tools! LOL! Your MF is gorgeous to behold…a lifelong friend. Hard to say that about a power planer, IMO. Unless it's as old as me and big as my truck!

I bet in a week or so, you'll have dedicated boards in the shop, set aside just for satisfying that shavin cravin'. Cherry 1×3's in my shop…just about planed into nothingness…but I cannot stop!










And…after filling out a new spreadsheet last night, I can see I have invested more in Sargent planes than my 3hp Grizzly tablesaw. ooops!


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Terry, I've always been firmly in the mostly hand-tool 'dark side' you mentioned. The only power tool I am really a fan of is my bandsaw. I've taken to calling it my apprentice, as it does all the rough boring work like 48" long rip cuts in hard maple, and I can do the fun stuff like planing and joinery.

I just keep getting better and better at the hand tool work the more I do. I had actually started those breadboard ends 6 months ago before I moved, and thought they were straight/square. Turns out I was way off, but I'm glad I've improved enough in skill to notice the difference now that I'm getting back to the project. It was easy to tweak them and fix them with the skills I've improved since then.

Hopefully in another year, I'll be able to look at what I'm making now and see how much better I'm getting then as well. In the meantime, I will need to keep making shavings, and stropping more often so I don't need to go all the way back to the grinder any time soon.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I noticed that too. Once I learned how to sharpen them, now it is much nicer to use. I flattened the top on my blanket chest the other day and it went very quickly and easily when my planes were sharp.


----------



## chrisstef

Terry - we need to talk on the finer points of setting up the Sargent auto-sets for good workings. Mine seems finicky. All the little dials just have me a bit confused.


----------



## terryR

aw, darn Stef…you're gonna force me to admit I've never USED an Auto-Set. Not even restored one…

I've been waiting till I have the full set for a pre-restoration family photo. 

I bet DonW knows how…


----------



## donwilwol

I never had a problem with the auto set. Just think of the cap as the chip breaker. The idea is once its set you can take it apart to sharpen it and it goes back exactly as you had it.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Scraper planes count as hand planes, right? I think I may be addicted.


----------



## Airframer

Now THOSE… are some sexy scraper shavings!


----------



## chrisstef

Terry - I smell a collector. 

Thanks Don.


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned up, and ready for work









A Stanley #70. All cleaned and sharpened back up. The small chisel beside it is a Eagle Brand 7, 1-1/2" wide firmer chisel. It still needs a good honing, tote was one I had on hand.









Anybody you know?


----------



## 33706

nice work, Bandit! I want one of those box-scrapers…. I've never seen one for real.


----------



## upchuck

bandit571-
Are there any markings on your box scraper that indicate model or manufacturer? Any? How about on the blade?
chuck


----------



## bandit571

Red painted handle

On the iron itself:

STANLEY

SW

Made in USA

Not much else on it. Iron is a cambered one, even the mouth opening has a bit of a curve to it.


----------



## upchuck

bandit271-
Thanks Bandit. The handle color looks like the same color as on the #750 and #720 chisel handles. Do you think it's original? Cool find. The slight camber to the blade and the sole makes sense for down and dirty removing painted shipping information to reuse a wooden crate. Unlike poopiekat I have seen one in the wild but I didn't like it $10 worth. Let us know if you find a use for this obsolete tool. Once again I tip my hat to the Bandit.
chuck


----------



## WhoMe

Anyone looking for a 604C????
Seems like it is a decent price as a BIN but needs rust removal and a tote repair.


----------



## Tim457

Poopie, I've got a #70 for you if you want it. I'm not much of a collector and apparently it's not that great of a user. Bandit, awesome job on that handle.

Tim, those are sweet sweet scraper shavings.


----------



## richardwootton

Tim you just made me want to get a scraper, bad!


----------



## 33706

thanks, Tim!
However, I'm more interested in buying a #82, with the articulated joints. As grateful as I am for your generosity, perhaps I should defer your offer to richardwooton ^above. Kindest regards, sir!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Bob Summerfi offered to pick this up for me on one of his rust hunts.










Sharpened it up and cut a small test piece on the bandsaw










Of course the bandsawing was not perfect but the plane was making short work of it










A little more to go and










Not bad for a test piece done in a couple of minutes.










Talk about a time saving device!


----------



## Tim457

Haha, yeah, I should go on an infomercial road show with my skills. Any eskimos need some ice?

That's really cool Paul.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks Tim. BTW, nice shavings!


----------



## DanKrager

Upchuck, I've found lots of uses for a box "scraper". Mine came sharpened like a plane so I refreshed the edge and have used it like a plane to make slightly concave surfaces like you would find on a chair seat. Before I had spoke shaves to do the job I used it to clean up long shallow curves like you would find on a window valance. It also works fairly good to hog off uneven surfaces, but it's too short for flattening. It's handy for glue removal where it can reach. Etc.
I got it before I knew much about restoring tools. It was SO grubby that I sandblasted it. I do not know of any markings, but it looks identical to Bandit's. 
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Paul, thanks for the pics. I'll try to put up a few this weekend.


----------



## upchuck

DanK-
Thank you. I am impressed with all of the different uses you have found for this "obsolete" tool. 
chuck


----------



## Mosquito

Holy crap… every so often I check craigslist locally to see if there's any interesting deals on any handplanes locally. There usually aren't. I search for "plane" as some list them as block plane, handplane, hand planer, etc. Catch 'em all that way (and few aeronautical planes on craigslist lol)

Anywho, I'm used to finding maybe 5-6 scattered in about 200 listings or so. I think my eyes almost popped out this afternoon


----------



## Mosquito

and this one too, for Red
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/4640450100.html


----------



## richardwootton

Whoah Mos! Go forth, and purchase. I like that #4 type 5 a lot! I'm also digging that 4 1/2C quite a bit too.


----------



## JayT

So how many you buyin', Mos?


----------



## Mosquito

The #4-1/2 has a chip out of the casting by the tow. I had been interested in that one too. They've got a bunch, including a Leonard Bailey block plane
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/tls/4655135634.html

Most seem to be about eBay prices though
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=plane+andover&sort=rel

Actually, that reminds me I still have to clean up my T11 #4-1/2c and sell my T10 #4-1/2 lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd like a #85, but doubt it'd get used at all. That LN #140 is dreamy.


----------



## theoldfart

Tote arrived, now going to plane in circles!









Aint she just purdy?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice! ^


----------



## richardwootton

Kevin, that thing is really stinking cool. I was just thinking how helpful that would have been for the first table I built that had arched aprons.


----------



## richardwootton

Edit: Double post.


----------



## Airframer

This is rather fitting really.. just won one of those on fleebay. $39 for both these. I will also need a tote for mine. Where did you find that Kevin?


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, NH plane parts on the 'Bay


----------



## theoldfart

Richard, same here. I used spokeshaves to make curved legs for a project.


----------



## Wally331

whats up with the threaded knob on that transitional AF?. Those circular planes look good. St. Roy seems to approve of them.


----------



## Airframer

That is what the owner replaced the tote with apparently. I'll know more once they arrive but I was after the #113 which looks to be a type 1.


----------



## theoldfart

^ I think your right, I can see the side wheel.


----------



## Airframer

After reading up on the type studies for the 113's I now believe this to be a type 2.

Type Study

Based on the front knob not having the decorative maze design in the middle, the adjustment wheel having 4 holes in it and the connections on the base being square and not "crown" like.

Still though.. for (if you split it in 2) $20 not too bad. I haven't found another 113 for sale of any vintage for less than $165. Finding a tote is going to be tough though. nhplaneparts has one but it is for the later 2 screw frog and this one should be a 1 screw frog. I might just make one out of wood for now.


----------



## Ocelot

I've been blogging my recent handplane … er… addiction on my own thread, but … this is from the iron on my most recent Bailey no 5, type 11.

Most of my planes arrived with very rusty irons, but this one is nearly perfect.









Here's the front of the frog where it mates with the reciever. They quit making this tight fit in the later planes.

http://lumberjocks.com/Ocelot/blog/42260

-Paul


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"They quit making this tight fit in the later planes."

Interesting, because frog play is one of my beefs with baileys I've used.


----------



## richardwootton

Paul, when did they change up the frog/receiver mating? I do love that V logo by the way. I've only got one iron with that stamping.


----------



## TheFridge

I also love the v…. Hopefully my son will too.


----------



## Ocelot

I don't know when they changed it. The type studies I've seen online don't mention it.

I"ve noticed that the type 18s and 19s I have are not tight there at all.
I don't have a type 13 or 14.
I'll have to check the type 12, 15 and 16.

My guess is that the change began at type 16.

I've got another type 11, but it has quite pitted iron. You can see the V logo, but not so clearly.










-Paul


----------



## Ocelot

Here's the entire plane. Bailey No 5, type 11.









Here's the botton of the type 11 frog










and a shot of the frog receiver.










Closeup of nose of rib.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Paul. I'm a sucker for the T11 V logo… almost all my users are T11 V logo corrugated planes
Out of these bench planes, all but 4 are T11


----------



## Ocelot

Fantanstic collection, Mos!

At first I thought that long wood on the left was part of your bench. Now I see it's a huge wood-body plane.

I have to note that I bought my first Bailey plane within the past 2 months. So, I'm just figuring this stuff out - and am way behind all you old hands.

I hope to look at all the frog/receiver matings in my 12 or so planes this weekend. I'm not stuck on the V logo, but I like the tight allignment of the frog. I suspect that feature carries through the Sweetheart era - through type 15, but I don't yet know.

Also, I have very little experience actually *using* these planes. It may be that the type 19's work just as well for most "everyday" planing. I expect that to be the case.

-Paul


----------



## waho6o9

"At first I thought that long wood on the left was part of your bench. Now I see it's a huge wood-body plane." 
http://lumberjocks.com/Mosquito/blog/37231

And it's custom made by Mos ^


----------



## Ocelot

So, at lunch time I was home and took a few photos.
For both of these, the frog and receiver seem pretty tight at the front, although the earlier one is tighter. The triangular "fins" on the frog that are machined to fit the rib are deeper on the No 5 type 12 than on the No 6 type 14-15.

A quick look at the type 16, 18 and 19 planes that I have (sorry no photos yet) shows a total lack of these "fins".

First, there is a No 5, type 12.








Early Sweetheart Iron (sorry for the fuzzy focus)








Nose of rib mated with the frog.

















Then, a No 6, type 14-15 (has some characteristics of 14 and others of 15, according to what I read online)








Sweetheart Iron








Nose of rib mated with the frog.


----------



## bandit571

A Stanley SW #70 has been making shavings









Rather, making curlie things. This was as a pusher. Works nicely on the pull, too.

Getting a Traditional Chinese Jack about tuned up









Went from a single Dunlap iron, to a HD 2" iron (twice as thick) and a Stanley chipbreaker. Had to trim the wedge a bit for the new cutter. Iron does have a slight camber to it. 18" long. Takes a bit of getting use to how to hold this one.

Coffin smoother is a work in progress.









Mouth gets choked up fast. Will have some more to do on this.


----------



## Ocelot

I've been seeing those #70 scraper thingies on ebay. Do you recon they're good for anything? Do I *need* one? Of course, if a man needs one, he needs "a few".

-Paul


----------



## bandit571

The "plane" part on these is more like a Stanley #101. Sole is rounded in both directions. Iron is cambered, too

Now, IF you had some reclaimed stock and needed to clean it up to see what is under all the crud, this will do

IF you have some wood that was apinted, and did not have a can of stripper handy, this will remove the paint…FAST.

The can be pushed, or pulled. Iron is 2" wide.

The handle on this one had just a few flakes of red paint on it. Got rid of that, and added some BLO/Varnish mix to the sanded handle. Like it better than red PAINT, anyway.


----------



## Ocelot

Like this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-1923-1932-Stanley-Sweetheart-Sweet-Hart-Box-Scraper-Tool-/231331586521?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35dc6fe1d9

And this, but red like the other one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-No-70-Box-Scraper-Plane-w-Swivel-Head-/201165827240?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed66aeca8


----------



## TheFridge

Never realized it was a millers falls. This thing can't be that old can it? 20-30yrs? 379 G cast into base.


----------



## JADobson

According to Wikipedia Miller Falls is still a company. They are owned by a Chinese corp though. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millers_Falls_Company


----------



## j1212t

Quick question to you pros. I Am finishing up my US trip, which means it is my last chance in some time to get sharpening stuff and misc items for a reasonable price.

Is Woodcraft the place to go, or is there a better place to visit? I need a Veritas MK2 honing guide, DMT coarse/fine 6 or 8 inch stone, a marking knife, a Veritas marking gauge and a block plane. I am in DE/NJ and flying back from NY if the geographical location makes a difference.


----------



## richardwootton

Woodcraft should have just about everything you need on that list, or an alternative that will be a fine substitute.


----------



## TheFridge

The one I went to has just about everything.


----------



## lysdexic

Posting to get to the bottom….

The new customizable planes from Veritas


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Ohh …those rascals. It is pretty smart. I like the looks better than their other planes. 









edit- interestingly the prices have crept up closer to Lie Nielsen.


----------



## CL810

When satan visits earth he works in marketing departments.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehehe. I'm happy to see any improvements in hand tool selection, but LV still loses me with the Norris adjuster.


----------



## Pezking7p

Never seen a Norris adjuster. Hard to use or just different?

Made a cool shaving tonight. Sharing for no particular reason.


----------



## richardwootton

I'm with you Red, I don't get the Norris style adjusters. I do like the shape of the base on these more than the other Veritas planes.


----------



## knockknock

> Never seen a Norris adjuster. Hard to use or just different?
> - Pezking7p


With a Norris adjuster, the one knob is turned to adjust depth and moved side to side for lateral adjustment. So I stop planing when I adjust the depth (a Stanley Bailey can be spun with a finger while planing) and I am careful not to move it sideways (except when I want to change the skew).


----------



## lysdexic

The new handles are backwards compatible. That's pretty cool.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That is cool. I've always wondered if LV was going to be stubborn about their handplane design, handles, etc. Looks like they've addressed a lot of the knocks to their design with this new line.

Sure wish local places carried this stuff to tinker around with.


----------



## knockknock

What's killing me is I just bought my Veritas 5 1/4w bench plane about six months ago. I like the simpler design of the new planes.


----------



## lysdexic

I thought the new planes were quite handsome. The handles are made of roasted maple and look like a close grain walnut. They had a gatlin gun type display where you spin the back wheel to select a tote and then spin the front wheel to select a knob.

My choice was a large "Stanley" tote and a low "type 11" knob.


----------



## Mosquito

That is pretty cool Lys. I do like the look of that more than their other plane options. That said, both are out of my price range :-(


----------



## lateralus819

Restore some tools MOS.

Adds up fast, i bought all my LN tools with money from vintage tools.


----------



## Airframer

My 113 arrived! Despite missing the tote it is in great shape and everything spins/turns/adjusts smoothly. It is indeed a Type 2 upon first inspection.


----------



## Ocelot

Those circular planes look cool! Makes me want to make something circular.


----------



## Ocelot

I took a look - and made photos of 3 of my type 16, 18, 19 planes.

The front of the frog is definitely less controlled on those. I don't know if mine are typical, but I suspect that they are.

But I've been thinking… that it really doesn't matter if the frog is perfectly square to the mouth as long as neither the iron nor the chip interferes with the mouth. So, I'm convinced that type 16-19 Bailey planes should pretty much perform the same as types 11-15, except that once in a while you might have to square the frog to the slot.

I can't get my photos off the camera right now - left a cable at the office. Maybe tomorrow.

I've divided my bailey planes now into 3 sets.
1) "my" set, consisting right now of 3 type 11-12 No 5's and a type 18-19 no 7c and a type 13 no 4 that I hope to buy.
2) My son's set. (My son is 2.5 years old, so this is pretty speculative!), consisting of a No 3c, type 18, No 5 1/4, type 16, and a No 6c, type 14-15.
3) The "guest" set (or maybe to sell to a local friend), consisting of a No 4, type 16, No 5 and 7c, type 19. A "guest" who wants to plane something is a rather unlikely development.

-Paul


----------



## donwilwol

the #113 found a good home!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I have no 113 envy. Is that supposed to be the better model of radius planes?



> I thought the new planes were quite handsome. The handles are made of roasted maple and look like a close grain walnut. They had a gatlin gun type display where you spin the back wheel to select a tote and then spin the front wheel to select a knob.
> 
> My choice was a large "Stanley" tote and a low "type 11" knob.
> 
> - lysdexic


Scotty, the more I check them out, the more I like new veritas planes. I definitely think they'll get more of a market share with these new planes. Things that stand out to me….because I'm opinionated and find this stuff interesting:

- adjustable mouth/toe. I dare say this is a superior design to the bedrock frog. One of the reasons the no 62 is so nice. 
- an option for those of use who don't like the veritas tote.
- sides square to the sole for shooting. I have no idea what veritas was thinking with the LA jointer design. 
- Norris adj. not my preference, but I believe they go with this design because there is virtually not slack/play in the blade adj mechanism.

Of course I'd like to try one out, but I'm pretty set on planes. Still might one day. 
-


----------



## theoldfart

Red, St. Patrck of Leach prefers the 20 and 20 1/2 over the 113. He feels there is less of a chance of inadvertently knocking the sole out of adjustment on the 20's


----------



## donwilwol

I like the #20 better as well. Its heavier and seems to handle better. Not that the #113 won't get the job done though.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

All you guys are making your fancy circles, and I'm still trying to get my maple flat.








My #80 may not be the belle of the ball, but it gets the job done.


----------



## richardwootton

Just a little picture of making some fluffy shavings with my 4 1/2. We need some more gossamer shavings shots around here!


----------



## lateralus819

That the one from me Richard? I miss that guy.

There's been two #4 1/2s I've dreaded selling.

That and one other. Some just have this awesome vibe to em.


----------



## lateralus819

LN #8 action.


----------



## richardwootton

Sure is Lat! That plane has a wonderful vibe to it, and it makes my pristine #4 jealous. And by goodness, those are some angel like shavings you've got going on!


----------



## CL810

Richard, ask and ye shall receive


----------



## Airframer

I had no idea Veritas planes were gravity defying! Sold!

*Darn.. you fixed it. That was quick!


----------



## CL810

Kung fu plane skills. No one must know of these skills.


----------



## richardwootton

Atta boy Clayton!


----------



## Mosquito

very nice shavings guys!


----------



## planepassion

Tim, looks like you have your #80 dialed in. I'm jealous. I'm still fettling to get mine to work like that. By fettling I mean, tuning my setup and use skills with the #80. The plane is just fine


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Brad, I wrote a thing about how I sharpen my scraper blades without much fuss. Maybe it'll help you get your #80 shaving nicely too. It also seems to work better on harder woods. The same sharpened blade on pine wouldn't be leaving nearly as nice shavings as it was on the maple here.


----------



## Ocelot

Here's some photos of the Bailey type 19 frog receiver mating on one of my No 7's.

You can see that the front of the frog is able to rotate from side to side to a disappointing extent.

All the same, I think the frog can be squared to the mouth and the plane should perform well enough.

Here's the whole thing.









Just the middle of it.









The frog receiver in the base casting. The "Y" formation makes this a type 19, although the lettering on the lateral adjuster on this plane are more typical of earlier types.









Closeup of nose of rib showing frog skewed to one side.








... and skewed to the other side.









Looking down the frog - showing how loosely the notch in the frog sits astride the rib.


----------



## Ocelot

Here's some similar photos of a No 4, type 16. The frog's freedom to skew seems about the same as the type 19.

Whole plane.









Front of frog.









Frog reciever. Straight rib indicates that it's earlier than type 19. Type 16, by my reading.









Bottom of frog.









Nose of rib showing frog skewed.








... and skewed to the other side.


----------



## terryR

Nice shavings, guys, seems like it's been a while?

Ocelot, Thanks for posting the large photos for Type ID…getting into Typology heavy just now…

Gotta admit, that Veritas is intriguing! I prefer an adjustable mouth to moving frogs anyway. And, getting to choose knob, tote, and frog on purchase is an awesome idea! At a premium price…

Jeez, between smashing my iPad, and new tires on the diesel truck, I hope I have b-day money left to explore the Veritas option!  Too bad they don't have cocobolo for a $350 handplane…


----------



## Ocelot

terryR,

I'm no type expert - just been reading up on this and buying planes for the past two months, though I will admit to having soaked my head in it during that time.

Here's an idea I was thinking about over on my personal handplane blog thread.

Why not grind as close to 45 degrees as possible - maybe 42 degrees?


> Another thing I ve been wondering about is the grind angle commonly used on the irons of these planes.
> 
> I can t see any reason for as tight an angle as 25 degrees, or even 30 degrees. The bevel is behind the action. The chip rides up over the flat side of the iron until it hits the chipbreaker and rides up over that. Except for the very edge, the bevel is just riding along through air. Why not bevel it to near the 45 degree angle of the frog?
> 
> Why not 42 degrees rather than 25? That would make the edge stiffer, less likely to deflect and dig in - especially at the corners. It would also enable the trailing edge of the iron to be better supported directly by the lip of the plane sole rather than only by the frog. I intend to try it!
> 
> -Paul
> 
> - Ocelot


----------



## bandit571

Just a few looks at scrap wood shavings









Stanley #70, in" Pusher Mode" Wood is Sycamore. Next









Scioto Works #8 Coffin Smoother. Might have it set a bit deep, yet. Then another wood bodied thingy









Against the grain on some old oak trim board scrap. Has a bouble iron now, less chattering going on. Next









Stanley T19, #5-1/2. Still a might deep. But it is just a jack plane. Next









A type 4 Millers Falls #9 I think I might have it set about right?


----------



## bandit571

These were all ground


Code:


 25 degrees. Except the coffin smoother.  It is

 30 degrees.

Frog angles are about 45 degrees on most iron planes. Then a 25 degree cutting angle too?

On bevel down planes, a 45 degree bevel would run the risk of the entire bevel rubbing on the work, no clearence behind the cutting edge.


----------



## Ocelot

> On bevel down planes, a 45 degree bevel would run the risk of the entire bevel rubbing on the work, no clearence behind the cutting edge.
> 
> - bandit571


That's why I suggested 42 degrees. People have been using iron-bodied planes for at least 150 years. I'm sure there's some good reason for grinding at 25 or 30 degrees. I just don't know what it is.

-Paul


----------



## JayT

Everything I've read says you need at least 10 degrees of relief to allow for spring back of the wood fibers. As the plane runs over them, they compress and stretch with the cut of the leading edge, then relax a bit after the cut. Allowing that behind the iron, but before the back part of the sole means the fibers are stable again when the sole goes over them instead of imparting small vibrations to the sole, which can lead to undesirable consequences.

That should mean you can sharpen up to a 35 degree bevel with no issues. I've never personally tried an angle greater than around 30, so can't say what actually happens from not enough relief based on personal experience. If you do try it, let us know what happens. Preferably with lots of good pics.

Edit: Here is a good article by Paul Sellers on the topic, where he did a 42 degree angle on a smoother.


----------



## Ocelot

Thanks for the link to the Paul Sellers article. What he writes confirms what I've been thinking, although I'm not yet comfortable with going free-hand.

-Paul


----------



## DanKrager

I did play with the relief angles behind a bevel down iron plane bedded at 45°. I found out that what JayT says is about right. I could go to 40° on soft woods, but on hardwoods, the plane would skip out and not cut. I routinely sharpen at 35° now with no noticeable problems. 
DanK


----------



## planepassion

Thank you Tim, I'll give that a try. What's motivating me is that I'm working with some highly figured birds-eye maple and am getting tearout with my standard bench planes.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Gotta admit, that Veritas is intriguing! I prefer an adjustable mouth to moving frogs anyway. And, getting to choose knob, tote, and frog on purchase is an awesome idea! At a premium price…
> 
> Jeez, between smashing my iPad, and new tires on the diesel truck, I hope I have b-day money left to explore the Veritas option!  Too bad they don t have cocobolo for a $350 handplane…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


I agree Terry. I don't think LV will entice a ton of folks who are already setup on hand planes….but it's a great option for folks. If you think about it, it's crazy they didn't offer a bevel down jointer until now!

The prices did climb nearly as high as LNs. Still the hand plane lover in my just wants one….just one;-) If I picked one, I'd want a no 5 1/2. But…it's nearly as much as the LN 10 1/4. I'd rather have that first. Anyway.

I'd almost like to thank LV in person for the new lever caps. The old ones were u-g-l-y.


----------



## upchuck

Ocelot-

It sounds to me like you've decided to grease your shoes and backside on the slippery slope of the handplane world. Good. Also good that you've decided to read and explore the subject in depth. It is interesting that you noticed the differences in changing manufacturing tolerances over the years and Types.

For me the range of skew of the frog to the sole has never been an issue. I have enough planes that I tend to set the frog into the sole one time after I've cleaned and tuned a plane and then I'll leave it there for years. If I need a plane with a tighter or wider mouth I'll grab a different plane instead of adjusting the plane I was using. I also have several vintage plane irons/cutters/blades that range in thickness from something like 0.08" to 0.14" so I can just switch out blades to change the mouth opening. I also sharpen my blades square so I don't have to adjust the frog to compensate for that. The lateral adjuster usually gives me enough range if not I've probably installed the blade out of square and I'll just snap the lever cap off and put the blade in again.

Setting up the frog/sole/blade relationship is a bit burdensome with the standard Stanley/Baily type of plane but once done and the frog tightened down securely (but not aggressively) it's done and won't change for me for a good long time.

Good Luck.

chuck


----------



## Ocelot

Thanks Chuck,

I probably have handplaned less than 4 sq ft in my life! When I began woodworking, I assumed that hand tools require more skill than power tools - and began with power tools. I'm not abandoning power tools, but just got bit by the handplane bug. I don't actually complete many projects, but in a bookcase I finished back in February, I also used a handsaw, rasp and chisel, LOL - just because I couldn't figure out how to cut notches 2.5" deep 18 inches (or much more) from the end of boards with my power tools.

I have a 6" (power) jointer. I also have quite a bit of 12" or wider rough lumber. I thought I might face joint some of that by hand, then plane the other side in my 20" spiral Grizzly planer.

Somebody on here has the quote, attributed to Abe Lincoln "If I were given 6 hours to chop down a tree, I would spend 4 hours sharpening the axe." While I frequently start doing things before I understand them, I usually want to fully understand something before I begin. With handplanes, that seems to be my path right now. Preparation, mental or physical, is the way to success.

I'd like to try a thicker iron sometime, but I may make do with something I already have.

I have an old Fulton plane, 2 Buck Bros (new - gifts from my wife), a 1986 Stanley No 4 size (English) that I bought at Wal-Mart when I needed to trim a door long ago, and a Harbor Freight No 4 size. Some of them (except maybe the HF) probably have good iron which I can use for experiments running in the Baileys. I've noticed that the current Buck Bros iron is a about 10% thicker than the old Bailey iron - except that the No 7, type 19 has a thicker iron than the old ones. I've also noticed that my Fulton, which seems to have been manufactured by Stanley for Sears in the 1920's, has an iron which measures 1.999" wide, while the Baileys I've measured have irons noticably narrower than the nominal 2". I'd like to try a Hock iron, but since most of my planes cost less than the price of a Hock iron, I don't plan to buy any right now… maybe eventually, just to try the thicker iron. Meanwhile I might try the Buck Bro irons in my Bailey planes.

I need to get some of this grease off my backside! Work becons.

-Paul


----------



## terryR

Red, you're too much like me!

I was just trying to choose between the Veritas 5 1/2 and the LN 10 1/4 last night. B-day coming up, ya know?

I really wish they'd let guys like us design the planes! Even worse, I wish John Deere would let ME design lawnmowers…Jeez!


----------



## planepassion

Red, I'm liking the configurable approach Lee Valley has taken. Would love to handle their planes before buying though…

Some shop shots during a box build. Needed to reduce the thickness of one side, then hit the surface with a smoothing plane. Performed well on the knarly birdseye maple.




























Veritas LA jack is my go-to shooting plane. It's always taken very nice shavings but the new PM-V11 blade increases the time between sharpenings.


----------



## john2005

> Thank you Tim, I ll give that a try. What s motivating me is that I m working with some highly figured birds-eye maple and am getting tearout with my standard bench planes.
> 
> - Brad


Hey Brad, have you tried a back bevel? I keep an extra iron sharp with just under a 10 degree back bevel and it really does the trick on the figured stuff. At least what I have thrown at it. Just my thoughts


----------



## Tugboater78

I need to get back on fixing my planes up. Have #7 and #6 t8 that I took apart to clean almost a year ago, parts are still in the Rubbermaid bowl and bases are sitting under a bench. The ones I've been using need a good rehone, the old oak is tearing them up, been keeping them stropped but about wore. Thank goodness for the strop BRK made me some time back, it's been a total winner.


----------



## planepassion

John, that's a good suggestion. I'll keep that in mind with the knarly stuff. At this point, I'm still in the minor leagues trying to get my #80 to find the strike zone.


----------



## shampeon

+1 to adding a 10ish degree back-bevel to bevel-down planes to increase the effective angle. It's harder to take shavings, but it acts more like a scraper plane, so you get less tear-out on difficult grain.


----------



## planepassion

Oh, I misunderstood. I thought you were talking about the #80. In reality, you're talking about a 10 degree back bevel on bench plane blades. I'll have to try that


----------



## john2005

Sorry about that. Should have clarified.

Thanks Ian for picken up my slack.

In essence you are creating a high angle frog, only it's not in the frog where the angle gets changed. Like Ian said, it makes it harder to push, but it does work better with the figured stuff. I find that after a while you end up with a few extra irons so I just decided to leave on ground with the bevel. Maybe one of these days I will just get another plane so there is less set up, but for now being all budget conscious and all…..


----------



## planepassion

John, you keep an extra, 10 degree back-bevel iron for your smoother correct?


----------



## j1212t

HotDamn how I love this place! Made my first ever semi-half-through shaving today! Couldn't have done it without all the help/enabling here, thanks!









From my trip to the Land of the Free I brought back a veritas MK2 honing guide and a DMT coarse/fine 6" stone. Gave these a test run today on my crappier plane iron, ground to 30 degrees, with an additional microbevel at 2 degrees or whatever it is for the MK2? Finished up with a no name 3000/8000 grit waterstone and stropping. All of this was a first, before that I had only the most basic of Stanley stones…. hadn't stropped or used the higher grit waterstones before, they were waiting for Mr Veritas and DMT..

Before stropping it was no big deal, didn't really cut through paper, after stropping - HOT DIGGITY!!! Sliced through paper like butter. I know this is not much to most of you, but this is my first time ever getting an edge like that, I can imagine after a few more times with my better blades I will be able to make them sing like they do in the pro's videos!!


----------



## JayT

Looking good, Jake. Amazing what a truly sharp plane can do, isn't it?


----------



## mochoa

Congrats Jake, always a great feeling making a breakthrough in hand plane skill.


----------



## Wally331

Good work, I couldn't live without my strop. Takes two seconds to go from hard struggle pushing, to almost none with a quick strop. Especially for chisels when your paring, it makes a very noticeable difference.









No shaving shots from me but here is some pics of hollows and rounds I'm working on. I need to shape the hollows iron and harden both irons, but the round is working find with just a ground edge! Better then I could've hoped for!










More h&r's coming when I can afford more irons ha! Will have a little side bead coming up as well. Here is s family shot of my recent planes.


----------



## ToddJB

Wally, you blow my mind. I want to be like you when I grow up.


----------



## richardwootton

Seriously! You're like a galoot savant! Wonderful work my friend.


----------



## dbray45

Jake - really good work. It opens your eyes to a whole different aspect to woodworking.

Wally - I don't if they are up to par - send them to me and I will test drive them for a few years - just to make sure. Seriously nice.


----------



## terryR

Awesome planes, Wally.

Random Saturday shavings…


----------



## donwilwol

Some good stuff guys. I've missed a bit. I'm leaving Vegas in a few. Unfortunately it was all work. Standing around having a beer one guy asked me what my vice was. I said collecting vintage planes. (Kind of a form of gambling, right!) Every bodies eyes rolled in the back if their heads. "No, that's a hobby, not a vice" he said and went one to something else. They just didn't get it.


----------



## lateralus819

Sigh. You're right Don.

I do get compliments though.

One kid that uses half the shop for practice space said he digs all my planes. (His father runs a millwork business.)


----------



## RPhillips

I need to replace the blade on one of my Bedrock/Stanley planes, should I go with a LN or a Hock or seek out another option?


----------



## Mosquito

Rob, I've got both an O1 Hock and an A2 Pinnacle. I like the Pinnacle iron more, but I would be lying if I said part of that wasn't aesthetic. Beyond that, I'd say it's personal preference for what you should go with.

-

Wife and I hit up the antique shops by the cabin for probably one last time this year, and I scored myself a Stanley #140 for $15. Before I get inundated with hate mail, I want to make it known that the knob is missing, the removable side is missing, the depth adjustment wheel is broken, and the main body was broken and repaired. I'm going to try to flatten it, as the front isn't quite flat to the back of the sole. Failing that, I may either sell the cap and iron, or see how much the base and depth adjusters would be… either way, I don't think it was a bad deal, as it seems like the lever cap and the iron go for more than $15 by themselves.


----------



## theoldfart

Great snag Moss, either way you are ahead of the game. My 140 set me back $100. Check NH plane parts, he always seems to have 140 stuff.


----------



## Mosquito

he's got knobs and a main casting. Will have to keep an eye out for the depth adjustment mechanism. I've got the parts in my eBay "cart" but want to try flattening the sole first.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Rob- I don't think LN makes direct replacements for stanley's. Hock and Veritas do. I don't believe you can go wrong with either.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=42607&cat=1,41182,43698&ap=1


----------



## BigRedKnothead

or free shipping here:

http://www.craftsmanstudio.com/html_p/H!BENCH.htm


----------



## Tugboater78

Best bet for a shoulder plane?


----------



## Mosquito

I like my Record 073, which is what the LN shoulder plane is designed from. I'm not saying it's better or worse than anything else, as it's the only shoulder plane I've used to date. I do want to try a Veritas shoulder plane sometime, as it looks more comfortable to use.


----------



## lysdexic

*Should probably post this here…..*

I am having trouble with photo uploads but I got the #51 dialed in.

I added a "capture" rail.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Fo shizzle my nizzle.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Best bet for a shoulder plane?
> 
> - Tugboater78


Well, at least there are a lot more options than a rabbet or skew block. Best best? If you have the cash, the veritas is the finest shoulder plane out there…..imo.

For less cash, there is the modern day stanley 92. Or the vintage 92 or record equivalent. I've never tried the vintage ones, but I bet I could bet by with one fine. Usually I only have to bust out the shoulder plane when I screw up.


----------



## lateralus819

I love my 073. Works like a champ.


----------



## exelectrician

lysdexic, that is one sweet shooting board setup,,,, drool.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a Veritas shoulder and a Stanley #92. I like both. I've got the set of skewed veritas rabbits I love. For tennons its the skews, for dattos either of the shoulders.

Its hard to say which I like better. Eventually I think you'd want to try them all.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice Scotty, looks like the didn't stand a chance.


----------



## CL810

Nice Scotty.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks. I really look forward to a dedicated shooting plane.

At WIA I went back and forth trying out both the LN #51 and the Veritas shooting plane. The Veritas wins the stats with their adjustable handle, lateral set screws and PM-V11 iron. But the LN just felt better in use.

YMMV


----------



## j1212t

Have to post it here as well, a heirloom from my granddad's dad (so it is between 70-100 years old). Another one is in the restoration thread and one more will pop up once I get 'er done..










Also have a question about making my own router plane. I received some router plane blades from my granddad as well, but it appears that his dad had 3 router planes, and he only took 1, so the irons don't fit that router plane. That plane accepts dovetail shaped irons, while i have rectangle shaped ones. And there is no way in hell i am modifying an heirloom router plane or irons like that, I would rather have some blades machined for that and make a new router plane to accept the blades.

So my question: I want to make a plane and machine the mechanisms for adjusting the iron depth as well, has anyone done that and do you have any recommendations? I could just make a through bolt with a backer plate like that one has, but I would love to have a vertical adjuster as well, so I could micro-adjust the depth. I have never held an actual router plane before that so i don't know how that works. Has anyone done that before?


----------



## donwilwol

Jake, just search router planes here on LJ's. There are lots of examples.


----------



## j1212t

Haha, thanks Don! I'm an idiot, did an extensive search on youtube, then went on to google and than came here and din' search….

Got my answers very quickly on here, thanks!


----------



## CFrye

Jake, the figure on that router plane is beautiful! Looks like it is laminated. Is it?


----------



## Ripthorn

I like router planes…just getting to the bottom.


----------



## JayT

> Best bet for a shoulder plane?
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> Well, at least there are a lot more options than a rabbet or skew block. Best best? If you have the cash, the veritas is the finest shoulder plane out there…..imo.
> 
> For less cash, *there is the modern day stanley 92*. Or the vintage 92 or record equivalent. I ve never tried the vintage ones, but I bet I could bet by with one fine. Usually I only have to bust out the shoulder plane when I screw up.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Justin, as someone who owns a modern 92, all I can say is avoid them, no matter the price. On the one I got, the bed was not square to the sides, which is kind of a requirement on a shoulder plane. There are numerous reviews/reports of the same issue. Someone on this thread had the exact same problem, as well-I think it was WhoMe. The bed can be filed square, but it is a PITA.

Also, I think that is the first time Red has recommended a Veritas, not a LN.

Love the shooter, Scott.


----------



## CL810

> Best best? If you have the cash, the veritas is the finest shoulder plane out there…..imo.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


*Heresy*.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe. Ya, I figured I get some grief for that. I fully admit my personal bias for Lie Nielsen….even when Veritas may have designed a superior tool.

I've used a veritas large should plane, and it is more comfortable than the LN. I think the veritas router plane is a superior design as well.

Still, I have a Lie Nielsen should plane and router plane. And I would not trade them for a veritas.


----------



## TheFridge

Phone crashing

Diff between a stanley 45 & a 50?

50 w 8 cutters worth 80$?

Thanks


----------



## donwilwol

> Phone crashing
> 
> Diff between a stanley 45 & a 50?
> 
> 50 w 8 cutters worth 80$?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - TheFridge


I don't have a #50, but if its complete it should be worth that. Make sure its got the rods, fence, and stop. It's not a steal, but just a tad below Ebay right now.


----------



## Wally331

Thanks for the nice words on the planes. There will be plenty more to come before I head off to college. Hoping to complete at least a quarter set + some snipes bills and a few set profile moulding planes before next summer. Don't think I'll do track this year so once football and swimming are over it will free up a lot of time. We're 5-0 so far ranked two in state. Its been three years of hard work but its a huge improvement over 0-9 in 2011.

Anyways, here is a wood river doing some nice work on cherry.









Or perhaps I should use my little coffin smoother?


----------



## RPhillips

> Rob- I don t think LN makes direct replacements for stanley s. Hock and Veritas do. I don t believe you can go wrong with either.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=42607&cat=1,41182,43698&ap=1
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


This wouldn't' work for a No. 7? https://www.lie-nielsen.com/product/lie-nielsen-replacement-blades-no.-4-1-2-5-1-2-6-or-7-bench-plane-blade-


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sorry Rob, I should say that the LN iron and *_chipbreaker *sets are not make to fit stanleys. As LN says:

"It is possible that they may fit some original Stanley or Record planes, but critical dimensions of these and other maker's tools varied over the years."_

The blade itself will work fine with the stock chipbreaker. But Veritas and Hock make chipbreakers and irons specifically to fit stanleys.


----------



## RPhillips

Thanks Red, I'm leaning toward the Veritas Iron you linked, since the price is a little better.

The iron in the plane that I just got is not cooperating, the back is no where near being flat. I would have to remove quite a bit of material to get it flat and also full bevel all the way across. It would appear that the iron had been sharpened on a stone that is not even close to being flat It was skewed and pretty well eaten up on one corner.

So I'm thinking, save the original iron and buy a new one. Hopefully a better one.


----------



## bobasaurus

Today I received my first router plane, a beautiful Stanley No. 71 from Patrick Leach of Patrick's Blood and Gore. I was hoping for one of the japanned US-made planes, but that one sold out immediately after the original email. Thankfully he had this older UK-made nickel-plated (I think) plane in near perfect condition so I went for it. Came in the original box with all accessories, manual, and even paper tag (neat). $125 plus some shipping, pretty fair price I think. Never had a stanley tool this close to original condition before, it has a vintage charm to it. Some slight surface rust on two of the blades which will clean off easily, the rest seems new, though covered in some dust and grime that needs cleaning. Any suggestions on how to clean the main body without damaging the plating?


----------



## skidooraceing

This is my newest finding of planes. Found them all at a garage sale and the guy only wanted $85 for them all. Looks like I will have some cleaning to do on them.


----------



## Tugboater78

Wow, what a haul!

Is that a bedrock 604 I see?

And a LAJ 62?


----------



## skidooraceing

Thanks Tug!

It is a bedrock 603 but the body is cracked on the side to the mouth. Also it is a stanley 62 body it's missing the blade and lever cap.


----------



## Tugboater78

Aye, couldn't tell exact size, still a nice haul for that kinda money. like you said, lots of cleaning though. Like the transitional as well.

I woulda shelled out the cash too


----------



## Mosquito

That was quite a score for $85, no matter what the 62 is missing lol


----------



## skidooraceing

Yeah I was pretty surprised when the guy told me he would only want 85 for them all. I also had a stanley 4 1/2 in the lot but I'm cleaning that one right now.


----------



## bobasaurus

Holy crap, that's one hell of a score. Great find.


----------



## waho6o9

Great score, congrats.


----------



## lateralus819

Probably close to a grand in planes if you clean em up well and tune em.


----------



## skidooraceing

Yeah I plan on selling most because if I don't my wife will probably kill me for having so many in the garage.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Haul there !!!!


----------



## planepassion

> Thank you Tim, I ll give that a try. What s motivating me is that I m working with some highly figured birds-eye maple and am getting tearout with my standard bench planes.
> 
> - Brad
> 
> Hey Brad, have you tried a back bevel? I keep an extra iron sharp with just under a 10 degree back bevel and it really does the trick on the figured stuff. At least what I have thrown at it. Just my thoughts
> 
> - john2005


John, per your suggestion, I put a 10 degree back bevel on a spare iron I have for a #4. And sure enough, it works wonders on the gnarly birds eye maple I've got sitting on my bench. Thanks for the tip. I plan to dedicate this plane for use on figured woods. After all, it's not like there's a shortage of planes in the shops of LJs on this thread


----------



## WhoMe

> Best bet for a shoulder plane?
> 
> - Tugboater78
> 
> Well, at least there are a lot more options than a rabbet or skew block. Best best? If you have the cash, the veritas is the finest shoulder plane out there…..imo.
> 
> For less cash, *there is the modern day stanley 92*. Or the vintage 92 or record equivalent. I ve never tried the vintage ones, but I bet I could bet by with one fine. Usually I only have to bust out the shoulder plane when I screw up.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> Justin, as someone who owns a modern 92, all I can say is avoid them, no matter the price. On the one I got, the bed was not square to the sides, which is kind of a requirement on a shoulder plane. There are numerous reviews/reports of the same issue. Someone on this thread had the exact same problem, as well-I think it was WhoMe. The bed can be filed square, but it is a PITA.
> 
> Also, I think that is the first time Red has recommended a Veritas, not a LN.
> 
> Love the shooter, Scott.
> 
> - JayT


And I have not tried fixing it in about a year. Not sure if it is worth the effort. And, like many other reviews, the sharp machined edges where the hand goes are uncomfortable also. Better alternatives out there than the stanley.


----------



## lateralus819

Brad- Rubbing a damp cloth on the wood helps as well. Been there done that!


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Finally done working too much and got back to making shavings. That's hard maple end grain tonight. A few more days like today and I'll actually be able to move onto making my project.


----------



## john2005

> John, you keep an extra, 10 degree back-bevel iron for your smoother correct?
> 
> - Brad





> John, per your suggestion, I put a 10 degree back bevel on a spare iron I have for a #4. And sure enough, it works wonders on the gnarly birds eye maple I ve got sitting on my bench. Thanks for the tip. I plan to dedicate this plane for use on figured woods. After all, it s not like there s a shortage of planes in the shops of LJs on this thread
> 
> - Brad


Sorry about being slow to respond. First, yes I keep a spare iron with the back bevel on it. Like you said, there's enough out there having one dedicated isn't absurd.

Second glad that worked for you. It hit me real hard trying to smooth my bench. I was getting all kinds of tear out. Some of it pretty deep. I was working with birch. I read up on the back bevel and figured it couldn't be worse than what I had goin. Sure enough, worked easy peasy. Just don't try to skew the plane as that brings your cutting angle back.


----------



## Ocelot

That $85 haul has me reeling!

@john2005,

I'm keeping the backbevel idea handy. I have a few extra irons.
Why not flip the iron and use it bevel up in these difficult situations? If you have a 25 degree grind, it will bring the angle of presentation all the way to 25+45= 70 degrees… or to 75 degrees if you have a 30 degree grind. I've heard of people doing that. 3 or 4 of the dozen planes I've bought on ebay have arrived with the iron mounted bevel up. I don't know if that was by mistake or intent.

Meanwhile… from my personal plane blog.



> I've added up the numbers and it looks like I've spent approx. $450 on handplanes in the last two months.
> 
> I've really got to stay off of ebay!
> 
> I think I need to sell one set (No 4,5,7) of planes.
> 
> My latest aquisitions :
> 
> I've been wanting a No 4, type 11, and kept being outbid by folks who were willing to pay more.
> 
> At last I bought this one for $16, including shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a spare iron and chipbreaker, and the wood off of a Fulton, but I bought this type 13,14,15 levercap since I don't like the Fulton s levercap and it was the only spare 2" levercap I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After derusting, the sole is quite pitted but usable. Sorry no photo yet. Just took it out of the EvapoRust this morning.'
> I also bought another (my 5th!) No 5 (I'm a sucker for a cheap old No 5).
> This looks to be a type 14 Sweetheart with OK wood. It too is badly pitted, but I have hopes for it. I think I might swap levercaps with the frankenplane above, since that levercap is very nice and is the right type for this plane. This might turn out to be my best No 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like some paper scraps stuck on the sole of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stop now. Really. Well… I am in the lead on a couple of auctions, but they are several days out and probably a higher bidder will take me off the hook.
> 
> -Paul


----------



## planepassion

ocelot, "3 or 4 of the dozen planes I've bought on ebay have arrived with the iron mounted bevel up. I don't know if that was by mistake or intent."

I've also had a couple come to me with the iron mounted bevel up. But I attribute this to ignorance on the part of the children of owners who died. There was no evidence that the planes were used with this configuration. Plus, a 70 degree presentation to the wood would make it awfully difficult to push. It's tough enough at 55 degrees to take a thin shaving in birds eye maple


----------



## August

> Gotta admit, that Veritas is intriguing! I prefer an adjustable mouth to moving frogs anyway. And, getting to choose knob, tote, and frog on purchase is an awesome idea! At a premium price…
> 
> Jeez, between smashing my iPad, and new tires on the diesel truck, I hope I have b-day money left to explore the Veritas option!  Too bad they don t have cocobolo for a $350 handplane…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR
> 
> I agree Terry. I don t think LV will entice a ton of folks who are already setup on hand planes….but it s a great option for folks. If you think about it, it s crazy they didn t offer a bevel down jointer until now!
> 
> The prices did climb nearly as high as LNs. Still the hand plane lover in my just wants one….just one;-) If I picked one, I d want a no 5 1/2. But…it s nearly as much as the LN 10 1/4. I d rather have that first. Anyway.
> 
> I d almost like to thank LV in person for the new lever caps. The old ones were u-g-l-y.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


OhHuh 
I've been behind on this forum.
But I like the handplane 
I just watch the video of it.
Must say it's tempting to order LOL
I still need one more LN plane the #4 style low angle 
By the way thanks for the measurement TerryR


----------



## Ocelot

As I posted earlier, I bought another Bailey No 5. Sorry for repeating my post. I had forgotten that I copied this over from my blog already.

I received the plane today at lunch time.

It's actually better than the photos. The wood is good (for me). No cracks and looks like rosewood.

This looks to be a type 14 Sweetheart with OK wood. It's not as badly pitted as I had thought. The rust is shallow mostly. The screw connecting the iron and chipbreaker was missing and it looks like somebody tried planing with the chipbreaker - as the iron was floating high above the action. So, I need to clean up the edge of the chipbreaker - and regrind the iron as well.

I still think I might swap levercaps, since this one came with a chipped lever cap, and I've bought a very nice levercap, which hasn't arrived yet, but which is the right type for this plane. This might turn out to be my best No 5 so far.



















Strange thing about this one - is that it doesn t match the type studies that I have read online.

*While it has the single 1910 patent date cast into the base and the raised ring to receive the knob, it does not have "Made in USA" cast behind the knob - or anywhere on the base plate. So, it's like a type 13.5 or something.*

-Paul


----------



## Ocelot

> After 1st cleaning, here is the Bailey No 5, type 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, some pitting on the sole. Not pretty, but won t affect usage. There is more pitting on the cheeks, not shown here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s on the right here, with a type 11, and type 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Ocelot


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow Ocelot, those came out great. What is your rust removal procedure?


----------



## bandit571

'Bout time for a family Getogether









A #14, 3 of the #9s, a #8 and a low angle #1455. Some are a might dusty.









The #9s all spread out. Not sure which type they all are. One came in it's original box, too.


----------



## Ocelot

@bobasaurus,

I just take the plane apart, wash the parts in the kitchen sink with dish soap, warm water and a brush (just like washing a cassarole dish, LOL), then soak the parts overnight in EvapoRust. In the morning, I brush the parts by hand with a little wire brush, rinse, wash again with soap and water in the sink, dry with a cotton cloth and a fan, and rub liberally with 30 W motor oil.

Oh, make sure you get all the water out of the holes in the castings!

That's about it.

-Paul


----------



## Ocelot

I also polish up the brass with 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper and a little motor oil.


----------



## LukieB

You guys still talkin bout hand planes??


----------



## 33706

*LukieB:* This place is runnin' on fumes lately….


----------



## j1212t

Seems that everyone are getting to squeeze in more shop time, which means less computer time to chit-chat. At least that is the case for me. having so much fun in the dungeon, don't have time to take and post pics. maybe later"!


----------



## donwilwol

Between a bad career move and a kitchen remodel that is almost done, I've had time for nothing. Next week is vacation. I need it.

Carry on.


----------



## LukieB

PK, I'm sorry to hear that. I miss this place

Don, What's taken more time? The remodel, or the bad career move?


----------



## 33706

Lukie: I don't really keep track of these things, but, time was I'd remove 30-35 email notifications daily for replies on threads I'm watching. Nowadays, maybe one or two, some days, none. Dunno, maybe a seasonal thing, or just spending more time in the shop as Jake suggests… 
Myself, I've just run out of ideas, nothing to contribute that hasn't already been seen or done a million times.
I'm sure it will turn around, this lull won't last forever.


----------



## donwilwol

> PK, I m sorry to hear that. I miss this place
> 
> Don, What s taken more time? The remodel, or the bad career move?
> 
> - LukieB


Definitely the bad career move!


----------



## Mosquito

PK, I'm in the same boat… we need Dan back so we can have impromptu shavings throw downs again lol

I've been busy with a few projects lately, but still hoping to move forward on my #45 videos and have a first go at some H&R planes sometime soon… but likely not until after the holidays, if I'm being realistic :-(


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This thread has slowed down a bit. A few of us regulars caught the Lie Nielsen bug, and everybody else got tired of looking at all that bronze;-)


----------



## donwilwol

> This thread has slowed down a bit. A few of us regulars caught the Lie Nielsen bug, and everybody else got tired of looking at all that bronze;-)
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Never get tired of looking!!


----------



## john2005

Well…there's this…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lie-Nielsen-Bronze-No-9-Miter-Plane-/191346554379?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c8d24b60b


----------



## Mosquito

holy cats. I have no idea what that should be worth, but that's a lot of cash I wish I had…

This one's been on craigslist for a while near me

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/4688024129.html


----------



## lateralus819

Mos…you could buy that and make almost $200. Look on ebay. Might be worth it?


----------



## Mosquito

I didn't see any of the recent iron No. 9's sell for more than $450 on eBay though, only the bronze ones were.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Never get tired of looking!!
> 
> - Don W


Ya, me neither. 








-









Sorry about the bad career move Don. The railroad keeps asking me to go into management….but I won't give in to the dark side.


----------



## john2005

Dang Mos, looks like you found the better deal!


----------



## ToddJB

These are interesting.

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/tls/4693129138.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/spectacular-set-of-4-matching-infill-wood-miter-mitre-planes-marked-BROOKLYN-/151415970707?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2341185b93


----------



## john2005

Interesting indeed Todd.

And holy lots-o shooting Smitty! Those are cool


----------



## terryR

^love the infill shooters…too much!

The Bronze LN 9 costs about the same as a new iPad…which would last longer? which would see more hours of use in its lifetime? Tough call, there! 

Todd, Thanks for reminding me of the Ft. Collins area…looks like that dude has the type20 Stanley No.3 I've been wanting for the collection…and some sweet miniature planes! Men, I cannot wait to enjoy the weather and beauty of Colorado!

I swear the finish is slowly rubbing off my LN totes and knobs, mostly at the top…I think they need to send me more planes so I can compare and assess…


----------



## ToddJB

Terry are you still looking in Springs area?


----------



## terryR

Yep, gotta be close to a military base for the wife's job…


----------



## jmartel

I haven't been in Colorado much, but I expect it's a lot like Washington, Idaho or Montana. Having lived somewhere with real mountains now, I won't go anywhere else that doesn't have them.


----------



## Mosquito

Dang Smitty, those are some sweet planes, but OUCH!


----------



## ToddJB

It currently sunny and 63 degrees. Beautiful fall day. Terry, when is the impending move?


----------



## terryR

Todd, moving asap! Probably 4 months. 

But, at least, it shows me light at the end of this current tunnel…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This is definitely the most success I've had planing hard maple.


----------



## bobasaurus

Is that the LN #4? Great-looking shaving.


----------



## theoldfart

i think it's really masking tape Red attached to his LN


----------



## Mosquito

Nicely done Red, this was the last time I planed Hard maple, and it was curly to boot


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Mos, I had some curly parts that tore out on the power jointer, but hand planed just fine. Go fig.

Allen- ya I think I posted this LN 4 I got on the restore forum awhile back. She was a neglected one off the bay, but she's purdy now.









-


----------



## bobasaurus

Oh man, that is a great restoration Red. Really satisfying bringing a great tool back into use.


----------



## ToddJB

That knob screw is a little dull, Red. Just sayin'


----------



## DanKrager

Dull looking and not clocked. How can Stef let that pass? 
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I blame my tricky camera. Knob screw is nice and shiny in this one. 








-
Kinda tough to clock an LN knob screw. They're a one piece screw, not a brass barrel like the stanleys. Don't think it hasn't bugged me;-)


----------



## Airframer

I'd send it back as defective…

That's almost as bad as a plane till with both knobs and totes up..


----------



## john2005

> Ya Mos, I had some curly parts that tore out on the power jointer, but hand planed just fine. Go fig.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I see what you did there. Just cause you abbreviated doesn't make it not a pun


----------



## LukieB

Wow Red, That thing looks sweet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not a Brooklyn infill, but a nice plane in it's own right.


----------



## theoldfart

Gosh darn it Smitty, that is one purdy plane!


----------



## john2005

I wondered if we could lure the old girl out of hiding. And no disappointment with a few shavings either


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm not sold on the mitre-as-smoother thing, but as a shooter it's very good. Fresh shavings shots, couldn't resist having seen all the #9s on display this week.


----------



## planepassion

Thank you for renewing my miter envy Smitty. More than ever with those beautiful shavings.


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Smitty.

I'm still waiting for the right deal on a Keen Kutter KK#6c, and then I'll have a nice family shot to share… then need to figure out where I'm going to keep them all lol


----------



## August

Me too never get tired of looking at it









And if you guys really like brass and bronze
Here's more
Home made mallet









And here I'm making a custom miter for my slider








And this for a LJ Freind 









And here is some of my pile


----------



## Mosquito

August has got some brass… lol


----------



## August

hey moss LOl how have you been?


----------



## Mosquito

Hangin' in there. Been doing a lot of computer modding related things lately, but will have a new computer case to show soon, hopefully…

So how long until you start milling brass infill plane kits? ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

^ I'll wait in line for those!


----------



## richardwootton

Hellz yeah I'd wait in line for one of those!


----------



## August

Moss what are you spreading around mennnnnnn
LOL


----------



## richardwootton

So August, can we go ahead and put our names on the list? Do you need a deposit?


----------



## Mosquito

I didn't do it I swear!


----------



## August

You guys are drinking to much wishkey


----------



## ToddJB

Are Wholesale requests being taken at this time?


----------



## jmartel

I'll buy one, at your material cost of course.


----------



## donwilwol

> You guys are drinking to much wishkey
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


HUH….to much what?


----------



## August

Damn MOSS
Now you even woke up Don
Moss had missed his morning coffe guys

All I can say is 440 stainles and 360 brass looks good together


----------



## CL810

Is too much ever enough?


----------



## donwilwol

> All I can say is 440 stainles and 360 brass looks good together
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Now you got my attention!


----------



## theoldfart

Porn!!!!! I love it.

Just bought Macallan for my son in law. Thinking about trying RedBreasted single still


----------



## richardwootton

Try some Blanton's Bourbon. Delicioso!


----------



## ToddJB

> Try some Blanton s Bourbon. Delicioso!
> 
> - richardwootton


Agreed Kev, that's what I just posted over in SOTS


----------



## theoldfart

Remember, retirees budget! I'm astounded at the cost of the top shelf stuff.


----------



## donwilwol

> Remember, retirees budget! I m astounded at the cost of the top shelf stuff.
> 
> - theoldfart


It seems no matter what I try, I AWLAYS come back to Jack!


----------



## theoldfart

have to try that jack!


----------



## August

> Remember, retirees budget! I m astounded at the cost of the top shelf stuff.
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> It seems no matter what I try, I AWLAYS come back to Jack!
> 
> - Don W


We talking plane or wishkey?


----------



## donwilwol

> Remember, retirees budget! I m astounded at the cost of the top shelf stuff.
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> It seems no matter what I try, I AWLAYS come back to Jack!
> 
> - Don W
> 
> We talking plane or wishkey?
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


I like my planes smooth. Same for my whiskey


----------



## theoldfart

'nuff said, I'm with Don!


----------



## woodbench

Being a Kentucky son, I'd have to take Makers over Jack


----------



## theoldfart

Don't think I can keep up with all these choices. Liver would quit!


----------



## Tugboater78

Being a my boy, makers.is too sweet, gimme some Beam.. even if Asians own it now..

Better yet, some 'shine..

But I don't drink no more, gets me in trouble.


----------



## donwilwol

Beam is nasty, although I love Red Stag. Never had Shine.

I used to get in trouble. Now I just smile.


----------



## theoldfart

^ and make beautiful planes.


----------



## WayneC

Did you all see that Dunbar updated his book? It was getting hard to find.

http://www.amazon.com/Restoring-Tuning-Using-Classic-Woodworking/dp/144033675X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412302446&sr=8-1&keywords=dunbar+tool


----------



## john2005

> All I can say is 440 stainles and 360 brass looks good together
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


You kinda forgot to tell us when the release date was…and where to order…just sayin


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man August's machining skills and infills really would be a match made in heaven. No pressure Auggie;-)

Just heard about an epic Whiskey and Bourbon bar in Omaha. I must see this for myself….
http://m.omaha.com/go/new-cocktail-bar-now-open-in-midtown-crossing/article_7ee98906-4b58-5068-acf7-27ba17a43e1a.html?mode=jqm


----------



## theoldfart

Red, I think some scholarly research is in order


----------



## chrisstef

Peep this .. http://50.115.35.242/topics/64391#reply-908234


----------



## August

Red going out today


----------



## CL810

Mmmmm, ebony. Bought some blanks to make wedges for current project. Couldn't wait to play with them.. Ebony cuts real smooth.


----------



## JayT

Dang, CL810, that pic is sensory overload. Ebony, low angle Veritas smoother, bench, shavings galore.


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow, ebony shavings. I wonder if you could save them and use them as inlay filler or something. I'm surprised it planes well given how hard it is.


----------



## jmartel

I just can't get over the price of Ebony. When I wanted some near black inlays, I ended up finding a turning blank of African Blackwood for a fraction of the price and just used that instead. Used it for pegs on my dad's serving tray and for the butterfly inlays in my blanket chest gift.

Next time I may end up just ebonizing Walnut as well.


----------



## August

That photo looks sexy CL

Hey Red look


----------



## CL810

First time for me and I was surprised how easily it planed. The blanks were $2.25 each from Lee Valley and sold as African ebony. I have no idea if that's the real deal stuff or not. But dang, it was some fun!


----------



## ToddJB

August, what are you showing us?


----------



## August

Ok it's finish









Hey tod
I know if I answer your question it will have 10 meaning but hey why not

It's for BigRed that's a vibratory tool polish the hammer head or proper way of discribing is taking out the burr


----------



## Mosquito

lol August was vibrating Red's heads…

I feel ashamed of myself, but make no apologies…


----------



## ToddJB

What is the abrasive material?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's for one of these:


----------



## August

Good question Tod
It's ceramic cone style but it has a color coding. And I don't know the exact number.

Moss your a crazy man buddy LOL


----------



## CL810

You guys are going to really like the chisel hammer. I use my David Barron hammer exclusively for chisel work now


----------



## summerfi

Did someone say ebony?










How about a little ivory to go with your ebony?










I'm not sure what kind of ebony this is. It's not pure black, so probably not Gabon. It's darker than the pictures make it look though.


----------



## bobasaurus

You should take some shavings off that ebony, you know… for science.


----------



## theoldfart

i wouldn't show that ivory too much. all sorts of laws and rules about CITES and origin on that stuff.


----------



## summerfi

Yep, I know Kevin. I worked with endangered species all my career. The ivory is pre-CITES, been in the family a long long time. ;-)


----------



## August

> You guys are going to really like the chisel hammer. I use my David Barron hammer exclusively for chisel work now
> 
> - CL810


Yes Cl I can't wait

Ok hanplane question
I need a block plane 
I look at LN they have a rabbit styl block plane
Should I get that or the standard adjustable mouth?


----------



## richardwootton

Don't all ebony species have some streaks of lighter brown as well as the pure black wood? Erik made a saw for me that had a Gabon Ebony handle with beautiful stripes.


----------



## theoldfart

What ever your making Bob, I wana a see it.

BTW where were you in CA?


----------



## LukieB

Red, it looks like your getting a couple of those brass heads, how nice of you to make one of those nice mallets for me : )


----------



## summerfi

Kevin, this trip I was at Placerville and Foresthill (east of Sacramento). On the first trip I was at Etna and Sawyers Bar (south of Yreka). Is that anywhere near where you're going?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, it looks like your getting a couple of those brass heads, how nice of you to make one of those nice mallets for me : )
> 
> - LukieB


I dunno Lukie, sharing isn't one of my spiritual gifts;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, my daughter and her family are in Auburn and my son and his family are in Saratoga. Good to see you come back in one piece and hopefully not too singed.


----------



## summerfi

I went through Auburn several times Kevin. Nice place, and it's a small world.


----------



## theoldfart

Well, glad it rings a bell. Again thanks for puting yourself out there to protect my family, I owe you.


----------



## lateralus819

If it was me August I'd get the rabbit block. Dual purpose! Up to you though.

I have theirs and i absolutely love it. It's the only block i have and use.


----------



## August

> If it was me August I d get the rabbit block. Dual purpose! Up to you though.
> 
> I have theirs and i absolutely love it. It s the only block i have and use.
> 
> - lateralus819


Ok cool thanks Bud
I made a sideline today and I want to use that money wisely.
Ok cool thanks for advice bud.


----------



## lysdexic

August,

During my research a few years ago I surmised that a low angle, adjustable mouth block is the most versatile and probably the one block plane to get. I purchased a Veritas DX-60 and am consistently impressed.










Since then, i started using the LN rabbet block because it excels at trimming tenons. I prefer this plane and would consider it the ultimate block plane. Some would disagree because it is NOT an adjustable mouth but I haven't encountered a situation where that is a big deal.










That being said, if I had it to do over, I'd save a few bucks and rehab a Stanley #18 and put the extra dollars toward a LN rabbet block.


----------



## john2005

> Mmmmm, ebony. Bought some blanks to make wedges for current project. Couldn t wait to play with them.. Ebony cuts real smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CL810


HOT!


----------



## lateralus819

August- Do you have a shoulder plane? If not I'd get a LN Rabbet block plane. If you do get a vintage stanley SW knuckle. They're super comfortable!


----------



## jmartel

After buying my old Stanley #65, I'm very happy with it. Mine is actually branded Craftsman, but it was made by Stanley and is exactly the same as the #65.


----------



## CL810

> Should I get that *OR* the standard adjustable mouth?
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


August you should know by now there is no OR in woodworking. You gotta have both!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Clayton is right, August… You must have both. Well, actually, all three since BYo threw the #18 into the arean. Then add the S18, so if you drop it there's no breakage. Then the A18 because you get fatigued doing all that blocking.

That oughta do it!


----------



## racerglen

This was waiting for me when I got home a couple weeks ago, thought should take some pictures but I'd already put the inch and a quarter adjustment wheel in the vinagre bath..









My grandfather in laws 604-C that I'd last touched 20 odd years ago when mom in law asked if I could sharpen the blade and repair a small chip in the upper horn of the tote.









At the time she said it would be mine when she had no further use for it. At age 92 she's just moved into an independent living facility and Mr. Bedrock is here.
My dating says with that adjustment wheel, and two patent dates it's a type 6-A.









Bob Kaune terms that type extremely rare, he has a 6-A smooth bottom listed at 260 I think.
The japaning is almost perfect, and I'm a very happy camper.
While it's in great shape still spent over a week soaking the frog pins and screws with penatrating goop to free them up, moving to final cleanup today.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice bedrock Glen. She's a keeper!!


----------



## terryR

August, that polishing photo looks like brass and chocolate chips to me! Yummmmm! Nice work, BTW! And thanks for asking the $60 million block plane question…

Scotty Yo, Thanks for your input on the block planes…ordering my LN rabbet block now! 

Glen, congrats on the flat top with partial decal…AND you're related to it. Awesome!


----------



## planepassion

August, I use a 60 1/2 LA block plane (it's maroon but I love it cuz it's a hand-me-down from Dad) and a #18 HA knuckle plane. I retrofitted the 60.5 with a Lee Valley PM-V11 blade. It fits my hand well and works exceptionally well-it can take paper-thin shavings of end grain-so I find myself reaching for it most of the time. I love the look of the #18, but truthfully, it's a bit big for my hand. I find it difficult to adjust and occasionally the knuckle cap pops loose during use. It does perform well with the grain so I'll keep it around.

I have been eying the LN rabbet block for a long time but have been a tinsy bit hesitant because it doesn't have an adjustable mouth. I've heard from many sources that this isn't an issue…

Racerglen, that 604 looks to be in fantastic shape.


----------



## August

thanks lys
i actually look at the veritas line of block plane.
and found them very nice and sexy.
i concentrated on handplanes and never even look at block plane now im running into things and handplanes is way too big.
thanks for taking the time to answer my question.

hey lat
yes i do have a shoulder plane but i also made a mistake on that i bought the small one its ok. but need a bigger one.

Cl you are 100% correct

smitty
ok i had too look up those numbers might really have to buy them all

TerryR where have you been men

Brad 
i was reading about about that low angle and standard and now im confuse 
i for one have big fat paw LOL
anyway i might have to take CL advice 
but for now i will buy the rabit block plane form LN
and save more $ LOL
thanks all.


----------



## August

Glen is that a 4 or a 3?


----------



## racerglen

August it's a 604-C, the Bedrock number for a #4 size,
1922 only by the books,
when I had it all those years ago the decal received a couple of coats of shelac.


----------



## DonBroussard

A friend of mine had a couple of hand planes that he has and he asked me to help with their vintage and origin. I use hand planes, but I'm no good at typing or age-dating.

First up is a cordovan No. 5-sized Stanley flat-sole plane. I expect that it's a pretty modern plane, since it has a bakelite knob and tote. Iron is marked Stanley as well.














































Thanks in advance for sharing your plane wisdom. I'll post the other plane in a separate post.


----------



## August

Handplane for the day


----------



## JayT

> First up is a cordovan No. 5-sized Stanley flat-sole plane. I expect that it s a pretty modern plane, since it has a bakelite knob and tote.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Yep, Cordovan color, the cross rib bracing and plastic knob and tote all are indications of a pretty modern plane. Not sure when they started using the Cordovan color, but pretty sure that makes is after a type 20 (1962-7), which is as far as most of the type studies go. Best bet is that it was manufactured in the 1970's or 80's.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, JayT. I figured it was pretty modern too but had no idea of a range of just how modern.


----------



## Mosquito

Good news! I picked up a Keen Kutter KK6c yesterday, so I've now got a complete set from 3-8 (They never had 1 or 2 in the KK# line), all corrugated. It won't show up until next week, so you'll have to wait for a family picture… But now I'll have to get 'em all cleaned up and sharpened up


----------



## richardwootton

Mos, remember when Dan was the resident KK expert? You have certainly surpassed him!


----------



## August

Paid $20 for the #7 $75 for the radial


----------



## ToddJB

How do you adjust the frog on that big one?

Good deals!


----------



## Mosquito

I do, Richard. I'm not sure why I've taken a liking to the KK planes, but I have… Can't wait to start using them more. See if the thicker irons are noticeable or not.

-

Nice deals August. That looks like a pretty sweet RAS


----------



## jmartel

$20 for a #7? Very nice deal. If I found one for that price I'd scoop it up. Until then, I'm making due with my #6.


----------



## ToddJB

> $20 for a #7? Very nice deal. If I found one for that price I d scoop it up. Until then, I m making due with my #6.
> 
> - jmartel


That's interesting, Jmart. I typically see the 6 go for more than the 7.


----------



## Mosquito

I've still been meaning to get rid of my later typed #7c… doesn't fit in with the 11's lol


----------



## ToddJB

> I ve still been meaning to get rid of my later typed #7c… doesn t fit in with the 11 s lol
> 
> - Mosquito


$20 seems to be the going rate for today's market


----------



## Mosquito

Sure, but I've heard shipping is insane… somewhere around $60 maybe? lol


----------



## JayT

> $20 for a #7? Very nice deal. If I found one for that price I d scoop it up. Until then, I m making due with my #6.
> 
> - jmartel
> 
> That s interesting, Jmart. I typically see the 6 go for more than the 7.
> 
> - ToddJB


Really? I generally see the 6's go for half the price of 7's.


----------



## richardwootton

> Really? I generally see the 6 s go for half the price of 7 s.
> 
> - JayT


Jay that's the way it is in my neck of the woods too.


----------



## ToddJB

There is a chance I got super lucky with mine off ebay, and the couple local 7s I've seen have been really cheap too. But I've not seen the same for 6s


----------



## Tugboater78

I have a t8 #7 and #6 I need to put back together…


----------



## August

Thanks Todd
Thanks Moss
The radial is what I came for.
After paying the man I ask if he had anything else for sale 
He said uhh uhh not really but I have a jounter 
And oh ok can I see he then said do you what a jounter is ?
My answer was I can learn.
And he said 20 and I said ok .

Well i started the surgery on the radial


----------



## jmartel

I paid $50 for my #6 I believe. I'd like to get a #8, but I haven't seen one online for less than about $150.


----------



## Mosquito

I only paid $35 for my Keen Kutter KK8c… was a steal if you ask me lol


----------



## ToddJB

I'm a huge bottom feeder, I have less than $150 into my bench planes. 3,4,5,6,7,8. But I'm not picky at all about type or maker, just that their old enough to good'ins


----------



## richardwootton

If I remember right, I paid 90 for my #8, and about the same for my #7. I think I paid 50 for my #6. All three of those were already restored, except my #7 which was near mint original condition.


----------



## JayT

> I only paid $35 for my Keen Kutter KK8c… was a steal if you ask me lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Thief! My #8 size is a round sided type 4 608. I think I paid $80 or $85 at a local auction, then did a full restoration.



















It actually sports new wood parts now, too. (Walnut knob & granadillo tote) The original knob & tote are on another Bedrock.


----------



## richardwootton

That's still a steal for a 608 JayT! Even if it's not the better looking flat sided 608…


----------



## ToddJB

I paid $80 for my 8, and it hurt, because I had found all the others for so cheap. I didn't realize that was even still a really good deal.


----------



## JayT

> That s still a steal for a 608 JayT! Even if it s not the better looking flat sided 608…
> 
> - richardwootton


No, it's the much more stylish round side!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice. I'm thinking about doing full resto's on my Keen Kutters. With stripping the japanning, repainting and the whole 9 yards. But then again… I want to use them sooner rather than later too lol


----------



## richardwootton

> Nice. I m thinking about doing full resto s on my Keen Kutters. With stripping the japanning, repainting and the whole 9 yards. But then again… I want to use them sooner rather than later too lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Just do one at a time! Do all of your Keen Kutter planes have the bedrock style frog?


----------



## bandit571

Saw a pair of #7s at the Tractor Fest last Labour Day. the "c" model, low knob was $35, and the high knob smoothie was $45…...all I had was $6 on me…..

The DE6c I have was a rescue of sorts. $15 from Ebay, arrived in two pieces. Refund bought a new base, and the rest was cleaned up. New wood was added. It has a Berg iron on it as well. Been a decent enough small Jointer

Have an Ohio #81 Try plane, 2-1/4" iron (tapered) @ 22" long. Paid $15 for it at a garage sale…..

$15 for a Stanley #31 Jointer Trannie. 2-3/8" wide iron. 24" long. Needede some rehab, turned out to be a decent jointer.

One year, picked a Stanley T9, #8c, for $25 + tax….....


----------



## donwilwol

In case you missed it and I haven't gloated enough,


----------



## Mosquito

> Just do one at a time! Do all of your Keen Kutter planes have the bedrock style frog?
> - richardwootton


I probably will clean them up only 1 at a time, which is what I usually do. Just the single K series Keen Kutters have the bedrock style frogs. The KK series are older than the K series, and made between 1906 and 1912. The KK series were made by Ohio Tools, and have a tapered iron, that's much thicker than a standard Stanley iron.


----------



## ShaneA

Very nice Don. Looks like it cleaned up well too.


----------



## bandit571

Gave two a work-out tonight









Needed a groove, and since Pine is a bit soft. This old Pluogh seemed to do a few shavings









Even tracked across a couple lock rail mortises









As for the other plane









A little edge clean up









Had to take it out of it's original box. Even has it's decal on the back end…...


----------



## terryR

Only gonna ask once…

What's your favorite shooter, and why?


----------



## August

> Only gonna ask once…
> 
> What s your favorite shooter, and why?
> 
> - terryR












i like this style because it look sexy.
i have tried any other plane beside this and the standard plane the 51 feels comfortable ,
and has good weight also.


----------



## ToddJB

> Only gonna ask once…
> 
> What s your favorite shooter, and why?
> 
> - terryR


Tequila - any brand will do.


----------



## August

> Only gonna ask once…
> 
> What s your favorite shooter, and why?
> 
> - terryR
> 
> Tequila - any brand will do.
> 
> - ToddJB


oh were talking about liquor?
well for me Glenlivet 15yr.


----------



## richardwootton

> Tequila - any brand will do.
> 
> - ToddJB


+1 and skip the training wheels.


----------



## donwilwol

> Only gonna ask once…
> 
> What s your favorite shooter, and why?
> 
> - terryR


http://lumberjocks.com/projects/82971


----------



## bandit571

August: about the two planes you were asking about









The "c" model Jack is a Millers Falls made for Craftsman 14"

The smoother is a Millers Falls #9, which is the same size as a Stanley #4. It even has the frog adjust screw.









Both have been cleaned up.









Might still have the original box for the #9, too.


----------



## August

^ill take it how do I pay you?


----------



## bandit571

See the mail box/PM I sent.


----------



## Mosquito

Went to an antique store down the street from where the wife and I are staying for vacation. Saw quite a few old handplanes. A lot more than I'm used to seeing. Saw a #1, that they wanted $1200 for. Looked nice, and Emilie had never seen one before (Only the second time I'd seen one). Others of note were a 608 roundie rock for $150, needed some clean up. A Type 11 #5-1/2, with a terrible replacement tote, and needed lots of clean up, $32. A little tempted by that one still… A #45, no cutters (mid-type, floral pattern, knob on fence), $150, no thanks. $125 for a router plane no irons, nope. #81 scraper for $45 missing the scraper blade… Can't remember the prices, but saw a 9-1/2, and 9-1/4, and a bunch of other random planes. Ended up not getting anything though… Oh well, maybe next time…


----------



## planepassion

Yes, Mos, I've been more diligent about not pulling the trigger too. Saw a Type 11 #5 for $17.00 at an antique store that was missing the front knob. I already have three so it would have been a "pickers'" buy. I thought about parting it out, or using a knob I have on hand. But it's a high knob and by the time everything was said and done I would have spent hours cleaning and readying the plane, including the time to write up and posting ads on Ebay, then prepare it for shipping and taking to post office. And for what? Maybe $20.00 in profit if I was lucky? As much as I like rehabbing tools, I would rather spend that time building something at this point in my woodworking development.

Like you, I also saw many other planes. A few were actually in good shape but overpriced.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Only gonna ask once…
> 
> What s your favorite shooter, and why?
> 
> - terryR


I use my LN no 62 and I like it ok. Slices end grain pretty well. I'm considering making my own "hot dog" now that I have a lathe.

I talked to a gal at Lie Nielsen today. I guess they haven't sent out a catalog this year because they're waiting to unveil the new plow plane and possibly the new no 52 shooting board.

Of course I'd love a no 51/52 setup. I'm not a cheapskate on tools by any means, but that's a chunk of change for a setup with one function. Maybe one day when I sell a dining setup or something.

I'm pretty sure I will buy the LN plow plane as soon as it's released, so I'll keep ya'll posted on that.


----------



## jmartel

How are you selling furniture, Red? Word of mouth? To Friends? Put an ad up on craigslist? Just curious. I've been doing stuff for other people by word of mouth mostly, but it's all been small stuff.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

JMart- I guess you'd say word of mouth and cyberland. I've never advertised per se.

I began by making furniture for us-mostly with plans from books or magazines. Early on, I never pursued making for other because I didn't feel like stuff was high enough quality to sell. As I got better, my wife started posting things and facebook and it snowballed. Started with family, friends, then friends of friends….

Now I suppose you could also say LJs provides a form of advertisement. I refer people to my projects page as a portfolio of sorts. If I wanted to go full-time, I'd probably have to advertise to keep busy, but I stay plenty busy for a hobbyist.


----------



## lateralus819

Lie Nielsen plow plane you say? O.O


----------



## August

I'm orderding that new plow plane and that shootibg board red LOL


----------



## putty

I stopped at an estate sale today, picked up a nice 9 1/2 for 10.oo
They also had a box that was taped up with a Stanley 45, in very good condition. it had everything with it. even instructions. it was not the original box. while digging around in the box, I saw there was also a Stanley 238 plane with cutters. looked like it had all its original finish, looked like it was never used. They were asking 250.00 for both.

If they are still there on Saturday, the price for both would be 125.00. is that reasonable?

sorry I don't have any pictures.

..Putty


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Lie Nielsen plow plane you say? O.O
> 
> - lateralus819


Ya Kev. They've been working one one for awhile. Jump to 3:00 in this vid and you'll see it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzaqxP0JU44#t=193


----------



## August

Hey Red that tool is sexy I can't wait men


----------



## lateralus819

Man that thing is sexy! Wonder what it will cost?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Word on the street…..around $250.


----------



## August

^ woorrrd Red


----------



## lateralus819

THATS IT? Thats cheaper then Lee valley'.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Putty, the #238 w cutters sounds very interesting. Must get pics…


----------



## donwilwol

*Putty* so your saying the #45 AND the #238 would be $125? I'd scoop it up for that price.


----------



## putty

Smitty and Don,

It was an estate sale that I just happened to stop in. I picked up the 9.5 for 10.00 there was a bailey 5 for 40.00 and another small plane that I cant recall what the make was (off brand) for 30.00 and the box with the 45 and 238 for 250.00

they told me that tomorrow everything will be 25% off then on Sat. all will be 50% off. I plan on going back on Saturday. if they are still there I will get them. I don't know if I will keep them or pass them on. I didn't know if it was a reasonable deal.

-putty


----------



## donwilwol

if the #45 is complete, the $125 is a fair price. Depending on condition, its about fair. The 238 complete is a pretty hard find. I'm not sure of its real value, probably around $75 or so. Don't quote me on the #238, I'm kind of guessing, but I don't think you would go wrong for $125 if you can get them both for that.

Lets hope they are still there. They may be because $250 seems high to me, even for the 2.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> THATS IT? Thats cheaper then Lee valley .
> 
> - lateralus819


I think the Veritas plow is about $230.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=69788&cat=1,41182


----------



## lateralus819

Correct I guess. I was basing my previous comment on the plane WITH all the blades. So i imagine LN will be the same. Thanks.

I absolutely hate using a table saw to make grooves. I almost always forget to keep pressure at the front and end of a cut. So If I'm using a single blade to do a multi pass, i always end up with a deaper cut on one of the passes. Guess a router plane would work too .


----------



## BigRedKnothead

As of now, grooves are about the only thing I use my router table for. I bought a nice slot cutter set back in the day.

http://www.amazon.com/Timberline-TRS-310-3-Wing-2-Inch-Cutter/dp/B001MQ5646/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Wally331

I drool over those paul hamler gunmetal millers patent plough plane reproductions on jim bode's site. Man they are some nice looking planes. I've always loved my stanley 45's. One is from my grandfather, a stanley sweetheart, and the other is from Don W. I've never had any problem whatsoever with setup or any of the other things people always complain about. Both work perfectly, are a snap to setup, and very fun to use. I don't mind a slot cutter in a router table, but I don't know how people can use straight bits for all of their grooves, I'd much rather use a tablesaw unless they are stopped grooves.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I don t know how people can use straight bits for all of their grooves, I d much rather use a tablesaw unless they are stopped grooves.
> 
> - Wally331


I hear that. I feel like I have no control with straight router bits. They're always trying to wander off line.

For a couple drawer bottom grooves, I'll use the tablesaw. For centered grooves in a frame and panel door, that slot cutter works like buddah.

Still want a plow plane;-)


----------



## CL810

> As of now, grooves are about the only thing I use my router table for.
> - BigRedKnothead


Red, do you make any mouldings for anything? Here's a frame I recently made. I used the 45 for bead but used a router for the cove.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Nice Andy. Ya know, not very often. Nearly all of the furniture (or frames) I make are A&C, shaker, or modern. Very little profiles. A lot of knocking off sharp edges with a block plane. 
I'm more likely to use a router freehand. I've got about 5 routers I've picked up and garages sales and such. I prefer a router for each bit…lol. Nah, there's a router with a bearing flush cut bit, and another with a chamfer bit that I used fairly often.


----------



## Ocelot

I've not looked at this thread for a couple of weeks. The twins were born on the 30th, so not much time for anything else. I did make it out to the shop to sand my Bailey No 4, type 11 sole a 1/2 hour or so each day.

I'm reading all the stuff you guys are doing. I'm not even looking at LN's or Veritas - have no comments about all that! This plane is more like my price point.

Here s the No 4, type 11, I bought for $16, including shipping a couple weeks ago. It came iwth no iron, chipbreaker, lever cap, knob nor tote. Just a base casting and frog. It's my intention that this will be my main smoother.



















I have up til now resisted the urge to flatten / lap / sand the sole of planes, but this one needed it. Since I don t plan to use it on it s side, I m just working the sole right now. I may do the cheeks later, but this sanding takes hours and hours!

After a bath in EvapoRust and a little work with 50 and 80 grit, this was the ugly state.


















After running through the grits to 1200, I m done. I didn't go deep enough to take out all the pits, but I think I prefer it that way - as it reminds me that this tool was once rusty and neglected and has been brought back to life.



















I m working on the wood - have taken the knob and tote from a Fulton branded plane, sanded the red laquer off and refinished with "dark walnut" danish oil. It still looks redish. I m not quite satisfied with the finish, and have a little more work to do adjusting the fit, but it looks sorta like this.










- Ocelot


----------



## August

^you did a fine job there nice


----------



## Ocelot

Thanks, August!


----------



## waho6o9

Great work Ocelot and congrats and your twins!


----------



## CL810

Hey Ocelot, you must have sanded the sole going the wrong direction. The writing in the reflection is backwards! ;-)

Nice work there!


----------



## Ocelot

OK CL810, I'll try it the other way next time. ;-) Hey!? I can't quite figure out which way *is* the other way. Doesn't much matter. I don't plan to do that again soon. I figure it was 8 hours of sanding.

-Paul


----------



## Mosquito

nice job Ocelot. I don't think I would have had the patience to take a plane sole up to 1200 grit lol. That tote looks fantastic too


----------



## Ocelot

Mos,

The most time was at 80 grit. The last few grits went quickly.

50,80,100,120,220,320,600,1200

-Paul


----------



## Mosquito

I suppose it wouldn't so different from flattening an iron or chisel…


----------



## bandit571

Have a DE5 on the way from Tucson, AZ

Will need a need front kanoobie, though. MIGHT know a way to turn a new one

Iron had the Diamond trademark. I will dig out a toe bolt for the tote, MIGHT have one hiding in the scrap box…

That #70 scraper does a nice job removing those bar codes on the Menards Pine boards. Like it as a pull cut better, though..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love me some Diamond Edge tools. Nice work on that smoother, Ocelot.


----------



## richardwootton

> Love me some Diamond Edge tools. Nice work on that smoother, Ocelot.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I like the Diamond Edge tools also, but the tote on my DE8 feels a little cramped, like it's too small. It's definitely more cramped than my Stanley #7. the tote on my DE8 is that hard rubber type material with checkering and the DE logo.


----------



## bandit571

Already have a DE6c in the stable. It came in two rusty pieces. Got a refund, bought a new base for the rest of the parts to sit on. A Berg iron to replace the Stanley 2-1/4" one. The Gutta Percha tote came off the old one in about…..five pieces. New Tote, new knob. Will produce see-through, full width shavings if needed.

Hoping this DE5 is a little better out of the box…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Gutta-percha is a name for a set of trees, mostly of the genus Palaquium, noted for their latex, or the rigid natural latex produced from the sap of these trees, particularly from Palaquium gutta.
> 
> During the second half of the 19th century, gutta-percha was used for a myriad of domestic and industrial purposes,[1] and it became a household word. In particular, it was needed as insulation for underwater telegraph cables, which led to unsustainable harvesting and a collapse of the supply. In the mid-19th century, gutta-percha was also used to make furniture, notably by the Gutta-Percha Company (established in 1847). Several of these highly ornate, revival-style pieces were shown at the 1851 Great Exhibition in Hyde Park, London. Molded furniture forms, emulating carved wood, were attacked by proponents of the design reform movement, who advocated truth to materials. It was also used to make "mourning" jewelry, because it was dark in color and could be easily molded into beads or other shapes. Pistol hand grips and rifle shoulder pads were also made from gutta-percha, since it was hard and durable, though it fell into disuse when plastics such as Bakelite became available.


And now I know.

Neither of my DEs came with such a tote. Don't know if they each did when leaving the factory, as there's very little I've found written about type studies for DE benchplanes.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ain't no 51…..but it's still fun


----------



## bandit571

Well, did a little digging around, too









THE Gutta Percha Tote on a DE6c









Attached to the"back half" of the DE6c









And the front "half" of the DE6c









New base, with the cleaned up olf frog.
 








And working some wood…


----------



## Ocelot

That two-piece plane is plenty cool. You could carry in in your glove box, maybe even a ladiy's purse.


----------



## TheFridge

Or a man purse


----------



## WhoMe

So, would this have been a good deal???
Stanley 100

And, not sure if this is a good deal or not but a set of #6,8,10 and 12 H+R's with cutters for a 45. 
All for $625


----------



## upchuck

WhoMe-

Depends (of course). I find the one without the tail to be hard to hold. But the ones without the tail are common.
I'd pay that for a #100 1/2 (if that's the one with a tail and a convex sole) just because I'd like to try a plane with a convex sole. Did Stanley or any other major plane maker make a small metal plane (with or without a tail) with a convex sole?

chuck


----------



## bandit571

Well, this arrived this afternoonish









DE#5 Needs a new kanoobie









And the tote repaired. Has a hex headed bolt. No toe bolt( might have a frog bolt handy for that)









The Brass wheel is left hand threads. The Frog says "Union" , might be the last version before Stanley buyout?









Iron has the hole down by the edge. Stamped with the Diamond Edge logo.









Look Ma, a Keyhole! And a flat metal spring. Sole will need some clean up, but no cracks were found









$27 counting S&H Meh…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Anyone know if Bertha is OK? He has not posted in several months.


----------



## DanKrager

Hey Bandit, take advantage of those knob splits and put in some veneer of a different color, and glue it back together. One unique knob with a matching stripe(s) in the tote!
DanK


----------



## richardwootton

Arlin, I have actually been wondering the same thing about Al.


----------



## bandit571

Might try just some glue and a clamp, for now. Looking for a tote bolt or two in the spares box…as soon as i find the $##$$% box.


----------



## bandit571

OK, found a tote main bolt. still need to locate that dang frog bolt I had as a spare.

Oak veneer strips, from the old bed frame. Two strips to fill the gap after I had rasped the area flat on the knob. One on each side of the hole. Locktite Superglue Liquid to hold the parts. Sitting here holding the tote, while the glue cures out.

We'll see how it goes. Tote appears to be a Walnut? Hole for the toe bolt is badly wallered out in the tote. May need a washer….

August: Check the mail box!

Edit: FOUND that dang toe/frog bolt!! Tote appears to be holding intact, too….


----------



## putty

Please have patience with me if these pics don't come through correctly, it is my first time to upload pictures to this site and using photobucket. Also pics are from my cell phone so they are not the best.

here are my purchases from an estate sale I went to today…end of sale so everything was 50% off, and I negotiated lower than that… My entire purchases came to 110.00

First of is a homemade box with a complete 45 and a complete 238

















I don't think the 238 has ever been used, it also has all 7 cutters., by the way it is spoken for.


















the 45 is complete, it has 2 boxes of cutters. a pkg of spurs, the manual and a Stanley catalog









also nice no 5 and a bevel gauge










I can see how this rust hunting can get addicting!

--Putty


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Putty!


----------



## planepassion

That's a superb score there Putty. And in TX no less.


----------



## putty

Funny Brad,
I thought about that too, but so many of us down here are transplants. We far outnumber the natives.


----------



## planepassion

I'm considering building a krenov-style block plane using a vintage Stanley block plane iron. Have any of you done that and if so, what were your results?


----------



## upchuck

Brad-

No. I haven't done that. I've wondered if a 20 degree bed of wood would last long on a bevel up plane. Ever thought about doing a 40 degree bed and go bevel down?

chuck


----------



## donwilwol

> I m considering building a krenov-style block plane using a vintage Stanley block plane iron. Have any of you done that and if so, what were your results?
> 
> - Brad


I did a scraper with a block plane iron.


----------



## john2005

Sweet score Putty!

Meanwhile on the bay, I showed up 5min too late to this party, but was the winning bid bid at 46 bucks up till today….oh well. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-289-Fillester-Rabbet-Plane-with-Sweetheart-logo/151432055753?_trksid=p2050601.c100272.m3467&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140813112422%26meid%3D95eba1c0f459443d843bb692e7d3b845%26pid%3D100272%26prg%3D20140813112422%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D151432055753%26clkid%3D1178935947009760353&_qi=RTM1562569


----------



## donwilwol

this is not cool!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-12-Veneer-Cabinet-Scraper-Plane-/271634194367?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3ea8dfbf


----------



## richardwootton

Wow! Not cool at all! It's like they were trying to make a fisher price toy.


----------



## johnstoneb

Rare, one of a kind that might justify the asking price.


----------



## racerglen

Or is it a Kunz ?
Their earlier stuff used haloween colors …


----------



## donwilwol

> Or is it a Kunz ?
> Their earlier stuff used haloween colors …
> 
> - racerglen


You're right Glen, it is a Kunz. I knew they were green (is that considered green?) but didn't realize orange was included. Who would buy it?


----------



## 33706

Jeez, the sad part is that this seller is representing this as a Stanley, despite the Kunz decal. For the 'Buy-It-Now' price of $105, you could find a nice Stanley SW example.
Here's a pic in case the seller's listing goes away:










And Glen, you're right, I've never seen orange on a Kunz tool, and I hope I never do again.


----------



## upchuck

Ah, come on, lighten up fellows.

I'm kind of glad when I see pieces-of-dog-dung planes painted in off colors. It makes them easy to identify, spot, and reject without further examination. I have not had to resort to painting any planes yet but I'm working on a couple that need help in that department. I have painted a Sargent transitional frame and a spoke shave that were more rust than paint. The tranny had a cracked frog and the frame has been mounted on a board base to use as jig for sanding repaired knobs and totes (an idea stolen from Don W). I used fire engine red. I may have a pink plane in my future also.

chuck


----------



## putty

I hope that is not some ones SS number engraved on it!!


----------



## racerglen

Another piece from the mom in law's that I'd worked on for her.
Stanley 120, raised S cast behind the mouth opening, Rule and Level Co in a horseshoe on the blade. 








Very short session with sandpaper on the sole.








And with it's larger cousin reasembled and at work.









Well, not much work, both still need a good hone n' strop.


----------



## bandit571

Still need to sharpen this one up, but









What looks like Rosewood parts have been glued back together, all that clearcoat junk removed









Diamond Edge #5( Union type 3) Might be a keeper?


----------



## pastahill

The photo of the Kunz plane is just overlighted. Normaly they are green/lightred. You can find them very often here on the german ebay. I don´t own one because the quality is not the best.
Here is another Kunz


----------



## Pimzedd

Been watching this thread for a few months and this is my first post on this thread.

I go to estate sales and occasionally see planes so started watching here to try and learn something. I didn't do as good as Putty but I also went to an estate sale this weekend in North Texas. I bought these for $15 each.



















No arm or fence.




























I have a no. 4 user. Not sure I will keep this one.




























Already have three no. 5's and nearly didn't buy this one but it looked to be in good condition so I paid up. Got it home and when I took it out of the box, here is what I saw.










Guess I will keep it and sell one of my no. 5's.

Oh yea, these were in the box with the No. 3.










They all appear to me to be fairly late models. Some of you could tell me otherwise.

The tote and knob on the 3 and 5c are both in very good condition. All have been used but not much. All came in a box but only the 3 has a label. The others were wrapped in masking tape.

The 78 and the 3 will probably go up on ebay this week. Will have to take photos of one of my 5's to sell if I keep the 5c.

Bought a Stanley no. 7 two weeks ago at an estate sale. $15. Pretty rough. Broken tote. Have it apart right now cleaning it up.

Well how did the novice plane buyer do? Will I break even?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The cornering tools are very nice. Street price (if you can find them on the street) is about $20 each. That three is cherry. Can you tell the type? Can't see the lever cap; keyhole or kidney? Tall knob says T12/13 and later… Very nice small smoother.

#78 without parts may be a loss. Lots of those out there all looking for fence, stop and rod.

The #5C is a workhorse. Nice buy there.

A #7 for $15 is 'you suck' material. Wow, excellent.


----------



## ToddJB

You did very well. You should be able to cover many more $15 purchases.


----------



## ToddJB

> The cornering tools are very nice. Street price (if you can find them on the street) is about $20 each.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smitty, I picked up a couple these but they're fairly dull. How do you sharpen them?


----------



## donwilwol

You didn't do bad at $15 each. The #3 in the box made up for the #78 and then some. You can probably get your $15 back just for the box.


----------



## Pimzedd

Smitty, I think the No. 3 is a type 19. It has Stanley stamped on the lateral adjustment lever. The lever cap looks like a comma. Is that the kidney shape?



















Thanks for the info.


----------



## putty

WOW Pimzedd what a score…I'm really going to be on the lookout for more estate sales!!!


----------



## Ocelot

Judging by the direction of the lettering on the lateral, the no 3 is earlier than type 19. Probably type 16.

If it has diagonal knerling on the brass adjuster, it's a type 18.

-Paul


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice score Bill!

-

I said I'd get a family photo once I got the #6, but… Though I thought there was no mail today, due to Columbus/Indigenous peoples day or whatever you're calling it… Anyway, I got home from work and there was a package from USPS sitting at my door, that was definitely not there when I left for work. So I got my #6 a day earlier than I expected 

Full family of Keen Kutter KK corrugated planes. 8, 7, 6, 5-1/2, 5, 4-1/2, 4, 3. They never made a #2 or #1 in the KK series, thankfully lol


















Still a fair bit of work to do on them, but none of them are terribly rusty. A couple of tote repairs needed, though


----------



## Pimzedd

Paul, the knurling is not at a diagonal. It goes almost straight from front to back. The 5c has diagonal knurling.


----------



## donwilwol

someone should snatch up this deal,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Block-Plane-Iron-Cutter-Blade-12-330-Fits-110-110A-130-H1247-116-/271635136314?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3eb73f3a


----------



## Mosquito

at least they threw in free shipping lol


----------



## summerfi

The free shipping really makes it tempting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, such a deal!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Slipstones for sharpening the cornering tools, I'm told. Or very fine, rolled / contoured sandpaper. Haven't had to yet myself, but there was discussion.


----------



## WayneC

That blade is within 10 miles of my house. I wonder if he would give a discount if I drove over to pick it up.


----------



## bandit571

and, to think at Home depot, a Buck Brother iron just like that might be…oh…$3 counting OH Sales Tax….

Did Diamond Edge have Rosewood for handles on their planes? This DE5 seems to have them.









Because the sanding dust was a reddish colour. Seems to be a late model by Union.

It might get to work alongside the other DE in the tool chest, a DE6c.

Iron also has a hint of camber to it, should I keep it? Or, grind it square across.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Camber belongs on a jack, I think, but it's preference more than anything.


----------



## Ocelot

> Paul, the knurling is not at a diagonal. It goes almost straight from front to back. The 5c has diagonal knurling.
> 
> - Pimzedd


Then the No 3 is a type 16, 1933-1941 as best I understand. You can confirm that it's not a type 19, by looking under the frog. If you remove the frog, before type 19, the base casting should have a straight rib from front to back under the frog. Type 19 has a Y shaped casting under the frog.

Diagonal knerling was only 1947-48, which is type 18. Should also have black painted knob and tote.

-Paul


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I just saw the other day that Kunz makes no 113. I had no idea.








-
I wasn't aware any company had remade this tool. At $300, you would think they could do better than a big ol' plastic knob.

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/No-113-Circular-Ships-Plane-Made-in-Germany-by-KUNZ/productinfo/581-0113/


----------



## 33706

Kunz planes are typically Stanley clones, only without the reputation. They must have struck a deal with Chrysler Corp for surplus "Sassy Grass Green' paint (FJ6) that nobody ordered.
Highland has 'em in stock, too: http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/kunz-hand-planes.aspx


----------



## richardwootton

Seriously, for three bills save some money and buy vintage!


----------



## Ocelot

A friend of mine has a '71 Challenger convertible in that color that he says is worth $100K.

I think this is his car.

http://tvmoparclub.com/images/photos/2008/Cruise-Ins/DSCN0326.JPG


----------



## Wally331

Anant from india makes a 113 aswell as a 45 clone. I've heard half decent stuff about their Kamal line of bench planes.


----------



## ToddJB

Those are some good looking planes Wally.



















http://www.anant-tools.com/ironbodiesbench_planes.html


----------



## bobasaurus

I saw one of their 45 reproductions in a woodworking store this weekend. Looked shiny, don't know how the build quality is though.


----------



## 33706

What is the Anant #45 suggested retail price?


----------



## bobasaurus

The owner said it was about $400. Some googling shows it at $300 online.


----------



## ToddJB

113 is here for $215


----------



## Ocelot

Have any of you seen this huge cooper's plane?

It's cool, but I can't spend $100 bucks on something I can't think of any use for.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huge-Antique-Coopers-Barrel-Makers-Plane-Wien-Neubauer-/251670913819?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a98c1631b


----------



## Pimzedd

Paul, I removed the frog and here is what I see.










Looks like a type 19, 1948-1961 according to the chart on hyperkitten.

Still it is a very nice no. 3. Japanning is 100%. Nice rosewood tote and knob. Just a little dust and the iron needs a good sharpening.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ocelot

Sometimes there is a mix of parts, so that the type study does not match the thing in hand. I don't know if that was factory or happened later. It may simply be that they had parts on hand so they used them. On a type 19, the letters on the lateral adjuster should be vertical, like .

S
T
A
N
L
E
Y

But, it's for sure a type 19 casting.

-Paul


----------



## Pimzedd

Thanks Paul. When (if) I sell it, I will list it as a type 19.


----------



## MNclone

I picked up a Stanley #8c type 9 at a flea market a few weeks back and have come across a bit of a conundrum. The original iron and breaker had been replaced with a narrower model. (Fits perfectly in my 5 1/2)
Typically swapping in a narrower iron is no big deal, but a previous owner decided to narrow the mouth by brazing it. 
How should I go about removing this brazing without incurring further damage? 
My first thought is to cut into the braising a bit with a saw, heat it up and pry the brass out. Any advise would be appreciated. 
I'm also considering just throwing the whole mess on ebay and someone can use it as parts. It needs a tote and the frog is broken.


----------



## bobasaurus

You could file that out with a bastard file, shouldn't take too long.


----------



## upchuck

MNclone-
Bobasaurus's solution is the one I would try first. I'd also clean up that whole area of the plane to see if there was more damage to the base casting. Was the brazing only done to narrow the mouth width or to correct or hide other damage? Clean, inspect, then file if no other damage. How bad is the frog broken?
chuck


----------



## MNclone

> MNclone-
> Bobasaurus s solution is the one I would try first. I d also clean up that whole area of the plane to see if there was more damage to the base casting. Was the brazing only done to narrow the mouth width or to correct or hide other damage? Clean, inspect, then file if no other damage. How bad is the frog broken?
> chuck
> 
> - upchuck


I cleaned it up enough to see that there isn't any other damage.
The top corner of the frog is gone starting at the hole for the lat adjuster so of course the adjuster is gone too. 
It would probably work fine sans adjuster if push came to shove. 
The type 9 introduced the newer style frog, but the adjustment screw was added in type 10. So if I'm not mistaken, this style frog was only made from 1902 to 1907 so it might be tough to find that exact replacement.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dear Diary,

Did something last evening I never thought I'd do: Found a use for a Stanley #75… Pictures tonight.


----------



## JayT

> Dear Diary,
> 
> Did something last evening I never thought I d do: Found a use for a Stanley #75… Pictures tonight.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I'm trying to decide if the use was a paperweight, sinker on a fishing line or target practice. I'm not aware of any other uses for a #75. 

Guess I will find out later today.


----------



## terryR

...use for a 75? hmmmm…must think mdf…


----------



## chrisstef

Spider stompin 75.


----------



## knockknock

Paint scraper


----------



## bandit571

Did find another use for a Stanley #70

Menards prints their bar codes right on the board. The #70 takes it right off….

Wonder IF I can walk around in that store with it in my pocket…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ At Menards Checkout: "Is that a Stanley #70 in your pocket, or are you just glad to see me?"


----------



## Mosquito

My primary use for the #75 has been for cleaning up glue squeeze out on panel glue ups… will be interested to see what yours is Smitty


----------



## bandit571

How to make one of these, with a plane…









The top half of that screen door needed a rebate to house either the screen's frame, or the window frame.

Was trying to figure out how to cut a 1/2" wide, by 3/16" deep rebate. Happened to remmeber a small plane I made awhile back









I might someday make a depth stop for it…..

Top rail now has the rebate needed..

BTW: took longer to clamp the board up, than to cut the rebate. Might have had it set a might deep?









Saves $$$ from having to BUY a router bit?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A challenge in the dining room mod presented itself as I pondered the transition from 'old' baseboard to 'new' baseboard.










Thought about it over the past couple weeks, thinking something would come to me. Well, a piece of architectural salvage my son brought me sparked the idea.










I opted to cut off the bottom finial and 'notch' the base to accept each side's baseboard.










The notching is when the #75 came in.



















And it did well. Now, back into the cabinet.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice. The #75 can now stay lol

-

I finally made some shavings with this guy, after having it for at least a year now









Turns out I'm missing a few pieces, but luckily they're all fairly cheap. I'm glad I have the "tower" assembly, as those seem to go for $80 as a complete set… But I'm missing one of the lock collars on the sliding section for the part that can be raised and lowered; to lock it in place, and a few thumb or slotted screws here and there. Overall not bad, considering I paid $105 after shipping, and it has 4 boxes of irons and a few extras


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OMG, that's a monster. A video in the future, Mos? What's your first impressions?


----------



## Mosquito

I'll definitely be doing some sort of video coverage on it once I get some more time on it. First impressions… not as bad as it looks, actually. Once you get used to the #45, and get that down, the #55 isn't so bad. Just that weird sliding section that can also go up and down lol. So far I like it (my 20 minutes of tinkering with it).

To be fair, I haven't gotten into anything complicated yet, I just used the main casting with a narrow cutter. Basically used it like a #45 with a fence on both sides. (I was at first going to use a fence from one of my other #45's as a second fence on my #45 but thought, what the hell, let's bust out the #55. It's got two fences by design, and it's about time I use it!)

Now I'm excited to get some more time on it… but dread having to sharpen the irons for it lol I haven't even sharpened half the irons for my #45 yet… and that only has 19!


----------



## Tugboater78

Awesome blowing the dust off some of the tools. I spent time today actually organizing the shed I had put off my carport back in the spring. All my non finished plane rehab and a few saws have been sitting neglected out there. I now have a spot in there to start back rehabbing so hopefully will show off some. The 45 I bought this time last year hasn't been touched. Any ideas how to sharpen the profile blades?


----------



## bobasaurus

I've been busy lately making a french cleat wall and a plane till for it. Here's a shot of the till's support structure:










I planed the horizontal beam to sit at the same angle as the vertical beams, then mounted the french cleat. Here it is on the wall:










It even has a narrow shelf behind it for small plane accessories, etc. Now I have to make the supporting pieces for the planes themselves.

And thanks go to Red for his advise on french cleat tool storage. I screwed up the spacing calculations and ended up with a bit more vertical distance between the cleats then I wanted, but the rest went smoothly.


----------



## terryR

Nice touch, Smitty. Gotta remember that trick since this old house has some 3" baseboards and some vintage that are 20" tall!

Awesome, shot, Mos! That 55 looks quite intimidating. I've only sharpened TWO irons on my 45 sadly…IMO, those planes need a month set aside for the learning curve, at least! 

Allen, nice work on the cleats and the till…I cannot wait to move to CO so I can hang tools on the wall. Too humid here, must complete tool chest…


----------



## planepassion

Smitty, that's the first time I've seen anyone use a #75. Thanks for shareing.

Mos, nice to see the 55 and I look forward to your comparison to the 45.

Allen, your cleat system looks quite nice. A big step up from the pegboards that adorn my walls.


----------



## Tugboater78

French cleat system is nice but I am in same boat as Terry, too much humidity around here.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a project or two to get done, but then this winter I hope to get some more of my #45 videos done, and maybe redo the first ones, that weren't quite as good lol

Out of curiosity… why no french cleats in humid climates?


----------



## skatefriday

Hey all, I'm in the market for a traditional bevel down #7 jointer. As far as new goes
are my only options the Lie Nielson and Woodcraft products? $300 for the
Woodcraft is a bit out of my budget right now.

Anyone know where to get a gently used Stanley #7?

A couple months ago I bought the Stanley #4 Sweetheart and while it took
me a while to hone the blade, I do like it now, but have discovered I want
something with a longer body to complement the #4.

Thanks to all here who helped me get over the sharpening hump. The key
was progressive sandpaper, develop burr, stop, take burr off, move to the next
sandpaper.


----------



## Mosquito

As far as I'm aware, Lie-Nielsen and WoodRiver are the only two that make #7 sized planes with bevel down. I believe Veritas is bevel up only for #7 sized. For a vintage #7, here is as good a place as any.

I've got one I could part with, but it's there's a break in the tote at the moment. Wouldn't be a hard fix, just needs to be done. Don W (http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale-2/) often has planes for sale at a good price, but don't see any #7's at the moment. Otherwise, eBay works if you're willing to wait for the right deal…

Good to hear you got the sharpening down


----------



## DanKrager

Same question Mos. I can't see any reason humidity would have adverse effect on French cleats. Now, pegboard…that's another story.
DanK
Edit: Reread the sequence. Tools on French cleats are in the open where humidity cannot be controlled unless the shop is controlled. Tools will fare somewhat better in a closed chest where humidity can be abated some with silica gel, etc.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There is a new kid in town.



















Der Leechmeister says this: "This is a plane that none of us will ever likely use." 
.
.
Hah!



















Thank you, LJ putty, for claiming this tool from estate sale Never-Never Land. It's a treasure in this shop and will be put to use. It's a pretty cool little plough plane!


----------



## putty

You're welcome Smitty…Enjoy!!

I'm just getting started in my plane journey, I will probably be kicking myself a few years from now!!
I'm glad it is in good hands!!!


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I think you have the most unique set of planes around. You're definitely not your average planer!

I love it.


----------



## CL810

Awesomeness Smitty and Putty!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> ... I will probably be kicking myself a few years from now!!
> 
> - putty


I hope not.

Don, love me some unique planes.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Same question Mos. I can t see any reason humidity would have adverse effect on French cleats. Now, pegboard…that s another story.
> DanK
> Edit: Reread the sequence. Tools on French cleats are in the open where humidity cannot be controlled unless the shop is controlled. Tools will fare somewhat better in a closed chest where humidity can be abated some with silica gel, etc.
> 
> - Dan Krager


planes have been sitting in the open for a couple weeks and now need a rust cleaning, my 4.5 starboard side is completely skimmed with surface rust.


----------



## planepassion

A carriage plane and miter plane plus others…all in one glorious shot. Smitty, you the man.


----------



## Mosquito

> Smitty, I think you have the most unique set of planes around. You re definitely not your average planer!
> 
> I love it.
> 
> - Don W


I agree with this.



> planes have been sitting in the open for a couple weeks and now need a rust cleaning, my 4.5 starboard side is completely skimmed with surface rust.
> 
> - Tugboater78


That makes sense. So it's an issue of tool storage, not the actual french cleats. I was on the line of thinking that there was an issue with the french cleats themselves in humidity, and that didn't make sense to me lol


----------



## Airframer

Smitty - Is that the elusive tool cabinet you were blogging the build of and then said nothing more about? I think we need an update there!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Observation on the #238: the tote is quite narrow for an all-iron tool. Compare to the #278, for example.


----------



## jmartel

> ...starboard side…
> 
> - Tugboater78


Know how I know you work on boats?


----------



## jmartel

Spent a few hours scraping tonight. Completely forgot I had this #80. Sharpened it up and realized this is so much better than sanding. It doesn't give me quite the finish I hoped for, but a quick sanding with 220 after and it's perfect. Saves me a lot of time on probably 50-60 parts for these 2 tables.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ excellent use of a #80, nice pic, too.


----------



## terryR

+1 to loving Smitty's collection…the iron miter, the 444, now a 238 which no one can use! 

jmartel, that is a sick piece of walnut…especially for hand tools…nice work!

Yeah, humidity is the only problem I see with exposed tools…my q-hut style shop leaks water around the base, have tried many solutions, but nothing stops rain from seeping into my shop at the floor level. That just kills the little dehumidifier I have running! A/C helps, but cooling that 1200 square feet isn't cost effective yet.

I was just scrubbing rust off a few LN planes last night…a part time job in my shop! But, I dusted off my in-progress toolchest, and am excited about completing it now!

French cleats in the Colorado shop…just sayin'


----------



## john2005

> Smitty - Is that the elusive tool cabinet you were blogging the build of and then said nothing more about? I think we need an update there!
> 
> - Airframer


+1


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Let me ponder on another blog post, re: Not-Wall-Hung. It's not changed much… Looked last night, it was Jan 2013 since I called it 'built.'


----------



## jmartel

> jmartel, that is a sick piece of walnut…especially for hand tools…nice work!
> 
> - terryR


Yeah, I picked through a lot of walnut to get the boards for the upper aprons/drawer fronts for these. I put up more photos of the wood in the furniture makers thread. With any luck, a project will be posted next week for it.


----------



## planepassion

I love it when owners of unique planes complain about them. It would be like George Clooney complaining about the fundraiser ball only having black caviar. "I prefer red!." But then, we all have our crosses to bear, don't we Smitty?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Complain? Me? Maybe, at times. But not about the #238, no way.

Full Narrative: I was about to put it in the cabinet but checked out a couple of holds that could possibly be the intended way to use the 'fingerhole' molded in the plane's main body when I noticed the narrow tote area. I don't have another like it. If Stanley did the 'style' on this one, it makes me wonder about others, like the #39 line, that may be the same way. Patrick doesn't comment on the totes of iron planes, other than to declare them uncomforable or cold to the touch in wintertime.

Jmart, I agree that walnut face is quite stunning. Great eye for material.


----------



## Ocelot

> Hey all, I m in the market for a traditional bevel down #7 jointer. As far as new goes
> are my only options the Lie Nielson and Woodcraft products? $300 for the
> Woodcraft is a bit out of my budget right now.
> 
> Anyone know where to get a gently used Stanley #7?
> - skatefriday


I've bought a few more planes than I need on ebay over the past few months. I have a "set" No 4, 5 & 7 - all post 1933 models - that I was thinking I should resell - just hoping to recover what I put into them - plus a few bucks for my time cleaning them up - say $150 for all three plus shipping. The No 7 I paid $75 for and have done nothing to it - since the previous owner had recerntly cleaned it up and repainted it. It's not sharp, of course.

Meanwhile, there are No 7's on ebay every day - and you probably can get one for $75 - $100.

Here's some photos of that Bailey No 7C, type 19.

As I have commented earlier about the type 19's, I have observed that the fit of the frog is not as tight as it was on pre-1933 planes. While the front of the frog is able to rotate from side to side to a disappointing extent, the frog can be squared to the mouth and the plane should perform well.

Here's the whole thing.









Just the middle of it.









The frog receiver in the base casting. The "Y" formation makes this a type 19.










Looking down the frog - showing how loosely the notch in the frog sits astride the rib.









-Paul


----------



## bandit571

Need rebates cut! Three sides of the screen door need a place to set the frame for the screen in, so









This one makes big curls, like a spill plane do









Noodles, anyone?

The first one, is the one I made awhile back. The second one, Stanley made a #78 for Wards

Both seem to work nicely….


----------



## RPhillips

I put an IBC Pinnacle Rob Cosman Iron/Breaker matched combo in my KK 7C (picked up from a fellow LJ) and all I have to say is… WOW! this baby is nice! if anyone has contemplated picking up one of these IBC irons/breakers, I say go for it. It's butter BABY!

I now know what it feels like to use a quality plane. I did have to open up the mouth a bit to allow for the thicker iron, but I feel that it is well worth the effort. I"m pretty sure I'll be picking up another one of these irons in the near future.


----------



## Mosquito

Was that KK the actual number, or just short for Keen Kutter? I'd be surprised if you'd have to open the mouth on a KK7, as they had thicker tapered irons to begin with. The K7 wouldn't surprise me, though, as it's a bedrock.

I don't have a Rob Cosman combo, but I did pick up an IBC blade for my Bailey #5-1/2, and I do quite like it… if nothing else, just because I don't have to sharpen it as often… I also like the aesthetic of the IBC more than the square sided Hock irons, but that's been discussed and debated before lol


----------



## john2005

I fell to the Leech this month. Package arrived today. I have been scouting for a good 62 for a long time but have always felt they were overpriced. Probably cause the guy I started buying planes from in the early 2000s had one he only wanted $65 for. It was in superb condition minus the hole drilled in the sole for hanging. I never pulled the trigger on that one and have kicked myself for years. I would talk to him every year about it for about 3 years straight, then he finally sold it. He was one of those tool hoarders and was just selling stuff as he had accumulated too much. 
This month Leech had one on the list for 175. It has a chip in the mouth, but I plan to use it so not too worried about that. It could stand a clean up and sharpen, but otherwise is in great shape!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice John. The mouth chips seem to be common, so I wouldn't worry about it either


----------



## ToddJB

Mouth chip doesn't effect use? I was under the impression that was the death stroke for a plane. I walked away from a nicely priced 62 due to a smaller chip than that. Cuss words.


----------



## Ocelot

I don't know anything, really, but I would guess that a chip on the back edge of the mouth was less of a problem than one on the front edge.

I'm not paying $175 for *any *plane!

... this year…

.... I don't think. ;-)

-Paul


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

John, that's how and where mine came from, but mine was in worse condition (no lever, chip of back corner tail, iron used up). You did good on that purchase from Patrick.


----------



## skatefriday

> Meanwhile, there are No 7 s on ebay every day - and you probably can get one for $75 - $100.
> 
> Here s some photos of that Bailey No 7C, type 19.
> 
> As I have commented earlier about the type 19 s, I have observed that the fit of the frog is not as tight as it was on pre-1933 planes. While the front of the frog is able to rotate from side to side to a disappointing extent, the frog can be squared to the mouth and the plane should perform well.


I have one of the new Stanley Sweetheart #4's, which once I figured out
how to sharpen and use, has me hooked. I had no idea that hearing that
slice, creating a pile of shavings, running a finger across a glass-smooth edge
could be so completely and utterly satisfying.

I'd now like a #7 as I can see through experience how these things actually
work. I figure a #5 isn't really enough of a difference to justify it's purchase
yet. I think though that if Stanley made a #7 in the low $200s they'd sell
an awful lot of them considering the price of the LN and even Woodcraft 
clones.

On buying vintage I don't really yet know enough to keep myself from
getting screwed on a purchase which is why I've shied away from anything
on ebay. I'm new enough at the whole hand plane thing to pretty much
need something that is going to work without much more than maybe a
little rust removal. Hence the search for a reputable seller that people 
can vouch for. It would be one thing to drop $40 and get something that
won't work or I don't have the experience to properly repair, it's another
thing to drop $140, which is what I see a lot of these #7's priced at on ebay.


----------



## richardwootton

How do you get signed up for Patrick's mailing list?


----------



## bobasaurus

You can sign up for the list here:

http://www.supertool.com/oldtools.htm

It's damn tempting every time it comes out. Bought a router plane off it last month.


----------



## donwilwol

> How do you get signed up for Patrick s mailing list?
> 
> - richardwootton


http://www.supertool.com/oldtools.htm
Go to the click here link.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

bobasaurus- The french cleats are lookin good. I wouldn't sweat the cleat spacing much. Even with mine being close together, I still have to make a "backer board" for small tills. Basically a board the will make contact with more than one cleat, like this:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

John- congrats on the no 62. Those vintage 62's are so classy looking.



> I m not paying $175 for *any *plane!
> -Paul
> 
> - Ocelot


Careful Paul, you might eat your words one day. Five years ago I flipped through a Lie Nielsen catalog and scoffed that anyone would drop $300 for a plane. These days, I understand completely.


----------



## john2005

Thanks all.

Richard looks like the boys got your question answered. I don't know how he finds so much good stuff, but there is always something to drool over on there it seems.


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks Red. Here's a bonus pic of the in-progress till:










Lots of cheating with pocket holes for a faster build.

Does your backer board need to contact the upper cleat? Seems like the leverage would all be on the bottom cleat or the wall behind the cleat.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Does your backer board need to contact the upper cleat?
> 
> - bobasaurus


Sometimes….ya. This card scraper till is a good example. Sometime after this pic I added a backer board. Any time I bumped the till, or didn't lift a scraper evenly….the till would fall. 








I suppose the other way around it would be to drive a small nail or screw somewhere. I have don't this on till that hold lots a valuable tools. But, generally, the big and heavier the till….the more it's stayin put.


----------



## yuridichesky

Want to share today's flea market haul, all are what I call "Soviet tool art".

Jack plane of Voskov tool factory, design stolen from Stanley no. 5. Made probably in 70s (according to the price stamp). Unused condition. Needs good cleanup and tuning.









Small plough plane of Voskov tool factory, full copy of Record no. 043. Made probably in 70s or 80s. Unused condition, depth stop missing. Needs some cleanup.








The bench cat (see paw on the last pic) is interested in new tools too!


----------



## RPhillips

> Was that KK the actual number, or just short for Keen Kutter? I d be surprised if you d have to open the mouth on a KK7, as they had thicker tapered irons to begin with. The K7 wouldn t surprise me, though, as it s a bedrock.
> 
> I don t have a Rob Cosman combo, but I did pick up an IBC blade for my Bailey #5-1/2, and I do quite like it… if nothing else, just because I don t have to sharpen it as often… I also like the aesthetic of the IBC more than the square sided Hock irons, but that s been discussed and debated before lol
> 
> - Mosquito


*Mos* - Sorry not the actually number, it's a K7. My thoughts were Keen Kutter No. 7 Corrugated. ...and yes, looks to me to be about the same as my Bedrock. I still had to open the mouth up just a bit… the that blade is pretty thick, .140" thick A-2 blade and .125"thick O-1 breaker.


----------



## john2005

That's a sweet little plow Yuri. And the cats paw looks huge! Now if I could circle stuff like Todd, I would point out the shavings in your "unused" #5. . I think you've been had.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Todd's busy, asked me to help a brother out.


----------



## CL810

Yep, it's used alright. But just little bit. Nice score Yuri!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I lobe seeing those soviet era tools. They look depressing to my eye; so utilitarian / uninspired re: design.


----------



## Mosquito

> *Mos* - Sorry not the actually number, it s a K7. My thoughts were Keen Kutter No. 7 Corrugated. ...and yes, looks to me to be about the same as my Bedrock. I still had to open the mouth up just a bit… the that blade is pretty thick, .140" thick A-2 blade and .125"thick O-1 breaker.
> 
> - RPhillips


That's what I figured. Not surprised you had to open the mouth on a K7, it is the same casting as early (round sided) bedrocks. 
Here's a side by side of a KK5 (left) and K5(right). Almost think a Rob Cosman set would fit a KK series with no modification


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> WOW! this baby is nice! if anyone has contemplated picking up one of these IBC irons/breakers, I say go for it. It s butter BABY!
> 
> I now know what it feels like to use a quality plane. I did have to open up the mouth a bit to allow for the thicker iron, but I feel that it is well worth the effort. I"m pretty sure I ll be picking up another one of these irons in the near future.
> 
> - RPhillips


Rob, aftermarket irons have been much debated on this forum and others, but that has been my experience with them as well. I find them to be more effective on hardwoods. I'm sure you'd be happy with the other makes as well.


----------



## donwilwol

A recent addition. A type 1 #65.

It doesn't have the correct cutter. If anyone has an early Stanley (Stanley Rule in an ark above & rule co. ) they would part with let me know. I don't even care if its usable.


----------



## yuridichesky

> I lobe seeing those soviet era tools. They look depressing to my eye; so utilitarian / uninspired re: design.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Very true. I replaced knob and tote on my Voskov's no.4 with shop-made ones, and it changed look of the plane greatly.


----------



## RPhillips

Mos, I see what you're talking about. Much stouter iron on the KK series.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd s busy, asked me to help a brother out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


What good is knowledge if we don't share it and allow others to use it?


----------



## john2005

Hahaha, good to see Smitty backin up ol Todd!

And that's exactly how I would have done it too.


----------



## 33706

*Hey, Don… Like this?*










1 9/16" wide, but somewhat modified . May be a early #220 cutter, with the slot extended by a former owner.


----------



## donwilwol

like this


----------



## richardwootton

I love the tapered irons on those KK planes. They look so sturdy and beefy, like Red's legs… On his work bench.


----------



## donwilwol

> I love the tapered irons on those KK planes. They look so sturdy and beefy, like Red s legs… On his work bench.
> 
> - richardwootton


I'm still confused. Are we talking about Reds legs on his workbench (like the Bondo pose), or Red's workbench legs?


----------



## putty

*Planes multiplying like rabbits*

A little more than a week ago I had just these three planes, my Dad's 603c, no.5, and a Stanley defiance that I picked up at an antique store.










they have morphed into this…I have added another no5, a complete 45, a 9.5 block plane, a craftsman/sargent low angle block plane and a no7 jointer. (my new little 238 is missing…must have been a thief in my shop!!)










Thanks to Smitty for the no.7 and the low angle. The no7 takes a nice big bite, good job sharpening!



















So that is my current plane collection, anyone have any ideas what planes I should be on the lookout for? i'm not a collector, I just want a nice selection to use.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Has to be my bench legs (6×6 walnut). My actual legs are rather chickenish….

Putty- It never gets old seeing someone else get bit by the bug. You've got a pretty good setup for bench planes now. Depends on the woodworker, but the next most used in my shop are joinery planes. As in a rabbet(or skew) block plane, and a shoulder plane.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd agree with rabbet(or skew) block plane, and a shoulder plane. Maybe a scraper as well.


----------



## putty

Thanks Red & Don,

I will be on the lookout, I'm not interested in getting all the numbers. Just planes that I will use.
Yep…it is a bug!!! better this than ebola!!


----------



## CL810

You to can be like Smitty…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ABSOLUTELY-CORRECT-ANTIQUE-STANLEY-9-PIANO-MAKERS-PLANE-WITH-THE-HOTDOG-HOT-DOG-/141441813756?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ee96ccfc


----------



## 33706

Putty: You will be able to use the 'multiply like rabbits' explanation when you get called to task for justifying the hoard you'll accumulate. It really IS beyond a person's control.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ that's a bunch for a #9. Wow.


----------



## 33706

I was going to gloat about acquiring a #51 and #52 for under $20….

but I decided to post the pics in the Spokeshave thread instead, LOL


----------



## ToddJB

> ^ that s a bunch for a #9. Wow.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Well, yours is missing the hot dog, soooo…


----------



## putty

What is that piano makers plane used for?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I listened to a little podcast interviewing Thomas Lie-Nielsen last night. Evidently they DO intend to make a compass plane….whenever he gets around to designing it.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/114546/stl-70-lie-nielsen-live


----------



## TechRedneck

I've been thinking about a side rabbet plane for some time now and can't find any in the wild. Anybody use the LV version?









Or the WoodRiver flavor:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Images/products/400/151239.jpg

This is not an everyday user, but it sure would have come in handy with the drawers I have been working on.

Comments?


----------



## donwilwol

I thought I posted this here, but I posted it in the restoration thread….

I restored a type 7(?) #7 for a fellow LJ. It fits the descriptions of a type 7 with everything except it has right handed threads. Right handed threads went out with the type 5, which is a different frog style. I'm a bit intrigued. Anybody ever seen right handed threads on a later plane.


----------



## upchuck

Don W-

No, I haven't seen RHT on newer planes. But RHT on a hand plane depth adjuster is a deal breaker for me. I just can't seem to wrap my brain around it when I'm working. It's like having my left boot on my right foot.

chuck


----------



## richardwootton

What do you mean by right handed threads?


----------



## donwilwol

> What do you mean by right handed threads?
> 
> - richardwootton


The depth adjuster turns the opposite way to adjust the depth of the cutter.


----------



## JayT

> I ve been thinking about a side rabbet plane for some time now and can t find any in the wild.
> 
> This is not an everyday user, but it sure would have come in handy with the drawers I have been working on.
> 
> Comments?
> 
> - TechRedneck


I have a vintage Sargent #81 side rabbet. Same basic design as the LV and Wood River, just not as modern.










There is a learning curve on the side rabbet plane. It's come in handy a few times, but I sure had to practice a few times before getting good results.


----------



## mochoa

Tech, you could make some!


----------



## bobasaurus

I have a sargent fore plane with the depth adjuster direction backwards. Pisses me off every time I use it and get it wrong instinctively.


----------



## donwilwol

Sargent only used a left handed thread on their type 5 (1919-1942), everything before and after were right handed I believe.


----------



## bandit571

I think there was a Project awhile back about building a skew Rebate plane









No fancy "Modern" steel for the cutter, either. I took a skew chisel froma H-F lathe set, and did a wee bit of grinding

Seems to work ok









Makes a LOT of shavings, quickly









Need to add a depth stop…someday….


----------



## CFrye

I am glad to read about the different directions of adjusters on planes. I assumed (yeah, I know) it was standardized and could never remember which way I was supposed to turn. Even resorted to labeling the #5 I use the most! Now I don't feel quite so un-trainable!


----------



## bobasaurus

Don, maybe it is a type 5. I'll post pictures of it when I get home if you're interested. I've never had much luck with that plane, seems to not hold its setting very well. Great heavy castings, though… maybe I should work on the tuning some more.


----------



## donwilwol

> Don, maybe it is a type 5. I ll post pictures of it when I get home if you re interested. I ve never had much luck with that plane, seems to not hold its setting very well. Great heavy castings, though… maybe I should work on the tuning some more.
> 
> - bobasaurus


If the threads are backwards its probably NOT a type 5. I never figured out why they switched back but I'm sure it had to do with cost.


----------



## bobasaurus

Oops, I read your original post wrong. Surprising that they manufactured so many "backwards" adjuster planes. So right-handed threads, which is the standard screw/bolt/hardware thread direction, is actually the "backwards" direction for hand plane adjusters compared to the typical stanley adjusters right?


----------



## terryR

Hey Don, can you help me understand why my Heckel's guide says Type4 is 1919-1942,
and Type 5 is 1942-1950…
For cutters, lever caps, and box labels.

Did I get a bad copy? I trust YOUR data more…


----------



## donwilwol

> Hey Don, can you help me understand why my Heckel s guide says Type4 is 1919-1942,
> and Type 5 is 1942-1950…
> For cutters, lever caps, and box labels.
> 
> Did I get a bad copy? I trust YOUR data more…
> 
> - terryR


I've never figured out why he did it, and I had a few email exchanges with him. His type studies for planes, cutters, and caps were done separate. Heckel did a separate study on the irons and another on the caps, and another on the cutters, which just adds confusion.

So you'll need to match dates, not types of these with the bench planes. For example a type 1 iron, is typically on a type 1 *AND* type 2 400 series plane.

a type 3 cap goes on a type 4 plane…...........


----------



## richardwootton

> What do you mean by right handed threads?
> 
> - richardwootton
> 
> The depth adjuster turns the opposite way to adjust the depth of the cutter.
> 
> - Don W


Ok if I am understanding you correctly, then all of my Stanley planes except my #7 have left handed threads. Meaning they turn clockwise to advance the iron, whereas my #7 turns counter clockwise to advance the iron. So would that help identify the type on this particular plane?


----------



## donwilwol

> What do you mean by right handed threads?
> 
> - richardwootton
> 
> The depth adjuster turns the opposite way to adjust the depth of the cutter.
> 
> - Don W
> 
> Ok if I am understanding you correctly, then all of my Stanley planes except my #7 have left handed threads. Meaning they turn clockwise to advance the iron, whereas my #7 turns counter clockwise to advance the iron. So would that help identify the type on this particular plane?
> 
> - richardwootton


In theory it would. If you turn it clockwise to advance the cutter, that's a left handed thread. The theory (I assume) was its easier to advance the cutter while holding the plane. This started in type 6. Counter clockwise is a right handed thread (or a normal thread). So your #7 is probably a type 5 or before or one like I just restored.

You can get type information here, http://www.timetestedtools.com/typing-stanley-bench-planes.html

It would be interesting to see if #7's are different.


----------



## Ocelot

> I have one of the new Stanley Sweetheart #4 s, which once I figured out
> how to sharpen and use, has me hooked. I had no idea that hearing that
> slice, creating a pile of shavings, running a finger across a glass-smooth edge
> could be so completely and utterly satisfying.
> 
> I d now like a #7 as I can see through experience how these things actually
> work. I figure a #5 isn t really enough of a difference to justify it s purchase
> yet. I think though that if Stanley made a #7 in the low $200s they d sell
> an awful lot of them considering the price of the LN and even Woodcraft
> clones.
> 
> On buying vintage I don t really yet know enough to keep myself from
> getting screwed on a purchase which is why I ve shied away from anything
> on ebay. I m new enough at the whole hand plane thing to pretty much
> need something that is going to work without much more than maybe a
> little rust removal. Hence the search for a reputable seller that people
> can vouch for. It would be one thing to drop $40 and get something that
> won t work or I don t have the experience to properly repair, it s another
> thing to drop $140, which is what I see a lot of these #7 s priced at on ebay.
> 
> - skatefriday


I understand. One place to start is to search for Bailey Plane Type study and read some of the pages you will hit. When I first bought planes on Ebay, I started with a No 5, since there are a ton of No 5's on ebay and they go cheaply. After looking at them for awhile and reading the type study, I was confident enough to know what I'm looking for and have so far avoided any major bad purchases - perhaps partly by luck as well as by knowledge.

But as for Bailey No 7, you can easily find one within the $80 range including shipping if you are a little patient.

There is one up there now I'm looking at for $60 buy-it-now, which has a slightly cracked knob (not a killer defect, but something to note and discount for). With shipping, it's still less than $75. (If I'm correct about the particular plane, it's a type 12 and much better than a new Stanley plane.) I'm not yet sure of it, and have sent a question to the seller for more info not covered in the photos.

The greater risk is that you will buy a nice plane on Ebay and,, like me, not be able to restrain yourself from buying more! Be warned!

-Paul


----------



## bobasaurus

When buying the larger planes on ebay, beware of sole warping. Flattening a #7 or #8 is no easy task in a regular shop. I bought a #8c that was, unfortunately, badly twisted. My machinist friend helped me flatten it on his mill… it would have been a huge task doing that with sandpaper on a jointer bed or something similar.


----------



## waho6o9

> I ve been thinking about a side rabbet plane for some time now and can t find any in the wild. Anybody use the LV version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the WoodRiver flavor:
> http://www.woodcraft.com/Images/products/400/151239.jpg
> 
> This is not an everyday user, but it sure would have come in handy with the drawers I have been working on.
> 
> Comments?
> 
> - TechRedneck


I have one and the depth adjuster is finicky and doesn't stay set. It cuts well though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not-so-random Pic of the Day:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tech, I like the #79 and can recommend it over a #98/#99 pair. And if you are okay with a Made in England model, their street price is often pretty reasonable.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I'm pretty sure I've seen that plane before, just can't quite figure out when! BTW likely 98/99 betta


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think you have, Kevin! Used it, and a #93, and the #238 tonight. A good shop evening, for sure.


----------



## bandit571

The part I don't like is coming up next…

Four irons are now re-sharpened up

First of ten chisels has been stoned

Still have a few more plane irons to work on, some red spots to remove, Rust, of course. Then, everything put away, until the next big Project

Which looks like it will be a Jelly/ Chimminey Cabinet…..

Hammers have been rounded up, rasps are being corraled up, need to find a better place to store them…

Saws have been hung up.

Aftermath of a big project is never neat, always messy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I hear ya, Bandit. But cleaning up and restoring some semblance of order in the workplace is a good thing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Made (tonight I completed work on) a dovetailed box for a light plough plane, the #238.



















First time for a sliding lid, fun to do.


----------



## putty

Nice home for the little bugger. Did you use the 238 to make the sliding top?


----------



## Ocelot

> When buying the larger planes on ebay, beware of sole warping. Flattening a #7 or #8 is no easy task in a regular shop. I bought a #8c that was, unfortunately, badly twisted. My machinist friend helped me flatten it on his mill… it would have been a huge task doing that with sandpaper on a jointer bed or something similar.
> 
> - bobasaurus


After you posted that, I realised that I have not checked the flatness of all my old planes. I tried 3 of the long planes: 2 No 7's and 1 No 6. The one No 7, that has the extra ribs at the toe and heel seems flat. It's a type 19. The other 2 have some diagonal rocking on my surface plate. I didn't measure yet. So, good point. On the other hand, you can't be sure that a new plane (except the 2 high-end makers) will be flat either. As one who daily uses cast iron skillets, I can agree that cast iron can certainly warps - especially when heated. If you are going to machine it flat, it needs to be done in a way which avoids significant heating during the machining.

-Paul


----------



## john2005

Holy cow Smitty. Even your "new" project looks vintage! Sweet


----------



## terryR

Great lil box, Smitty. Love the patinated wood…nice Dt's, too!

Took me 10 minutes to enjoy the box…had to wait for the awesomeness of the iron miter to wear off…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Putty, I used the #238 to cut the side dados for the slider, yes. Deep, narrow cuts and had to concentrate on extending the cut with each pass or the skate would have twisted, maybe splitting the little side material that remained. Sliding lids are a fun build.

Box made out of salvage poplar that's veneered (badly) on one side. Dirty when I got it, so all that stuff ended up coloring the fresh cut edges after some passes with a sanding block. Veneer is on the inside now.


----------



## putty

I keep going back and looking at the box, that is nice! Are you going to put that little D-Shaped pull on the lid?
you must have got your inspiration from that little cutter box.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Are you going to put that little D-Shaped pull on the lid? you must have got your inspiration from that little cutter box.
> 
> - putty


Yes, I did that on the lid. Pic later tonight, it went well for a first try! Will apply a finish tonight, too (Howard feed-n-wax).


----------



## donwilwol

not mine, but at$40 with free shipping for nice #65 isn't bad,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-65-Low-Angle-Large-block-plane-/221583482159?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3397679d2f


----------



## bobasaurus

I think I saw this plane for sale on the sawmill creek forums… looks like it's now on ebay. The seller mentioned something about cracks along the mouth on the forum (which I don't see on the ebay listing), so maybe beware.


----------



## donwilwol

> I think I saw this plane for sale on the sawmill creek forums… looks like it s now on ebay. The seller mentioned something about cracks along the mouth on the forum (which I don t see on the ebay listing), so maybe beware.
> 
> - bobasaurus


that's one of the nice things about ebay. If it comes with a cracked mouth, and it wasn't mentioned or pictured, your covered.


----------



## JayT

Actually, you can see the cracks in the 4th pic if you look close. Probably enough to keep the seller out of hot water with ebay, but still deceitful to not disclose. "it needs the iron sharpened and I think that is probably it" Yeah, right!


----------



## bobasaurus

It was this post, though it has been deleted:

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?222976-deleted

I remember he mentioned something about cracks around the mouth, and said they were common on this type of plane.


----------



## donwilwol

> Actually, you can see the cracks in the 4th pic if you look close. Probably enough to keep the seller out of hot water with ebay, but still deceitful to not disclose. "it needs the iron sharpened and I think that is probably it" Yeah, right!
> 
> - JayT


you're right JayT. it should have been called out. If I bought it i'd have complained for sure.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Before:










After:


----------



## JayT

Lookin' sweet, Smitty. What'd you use for finish?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, finish is a wipe on of Howard feed-n-wax (visible in picture).


----------



## putty

Nice vintage looking box Smitty!! The feed-n-was brought the wood to life.
you need to find a 238 label and glue it on.


----------



## ToddJB

I love Howards, and it did this box justice. Good job, Smitty.


----------



## terryR

+1to the Howard's orange oil…use it on my spoons and bowls…food safe, ya know.

Speaking of adding labels to plane boxes…I'm re-building my 45 cutter boxes since every time I touch the SW label part of it falls off. Yeah…been in progress for a year…but I'm motivated to finish now! LOL!

Can anyone be so kind as to re-post a likely place to find high res copies of the originals? Thanks!


----------



## Mosquito

looks great Smitty!

Terry: http://lumberjocks.com/grfrazee/blog/32410


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Mos, that's the FIRST google hit every time I search!

Just wasn't sure if they were full-sized since our friggin' printer is always out of ink…what a scam…a $69 printer that uses $169 worth of ink a year!


----------



## bobasaurus

Ended up winning a LN 4 1/2 on the bay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lie-Nielsen-No-4-1-2-Smoothing-Plane-/281470034501?ssPageName=ADME%3AL%3AOU%3AUS%3A1120&nma=true&si=YRAilhXCMZzAgH%252BJQTNCnMzfiJ4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

It's an older model (look how the cherry knob and tote have darkened), but should work great. Can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## bandit571

Maintainence day, honing a few old planes back up, after all that work on a door build









Millers Falls #9 is close to done









Stanley SW Four Square Junior jack is also close to sharp.









Nillers Falls #14, even with a bit of camber to the iron.









A Stanley T19, #5-1/2 Jumbo Jack…still needs a little more work, and a wood body or two









Ohio Tool Co. Try plane, all 22" of it. Had it set just a hair(or two) deep. And a homemade









18" long Chinese Jack plane, double iron. Makes a bunch of curliy things. Might need just a bit of time on the hones?


----------



## putty

Plough Irons.

I was poking around in my Great Grandfathers tool chest today, I came across these Plough irons. There is no plough plane in the chest, just the Irons. 








I cleaned one up a little and it says Greenfield Tool Co, Greenfield MA









Does anyone know what kind of Plough Plane these will work in, or will they fit any wooden plough. I will eventually get a plough for these. Any idea about the age?

Thanks, Putty


----------



## theoldfart

Pretty sure Greenfield only made wooden plows and the like.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree with Kevin. Greenfield Tool Co started about 1851. I'm quoting "American Wooden planes" and its a little confusing. It says the company was insolvent in 1883, but it also says it made a 'Iron Plane gage" patented in 1887 and was made until 1905.


----------



## theoldfart

Putty, you should be able to find a Greenfield plow to go with those cutters.


----------



## putty

Thanks Guys,

so, will they only work with a greenfield Plough, or are plough irons somewhat generic?


----------



## Tim457

Sources I've read say they are intended to be for a specific plough plane. But realistically I think they are used on planes other than the one they are made for, they just may not work as well. You've got 7 out of the standard 8 plough irons there.


----------



## putty

Thanks Tim, that is what I needed to know, there may be another iron, I need to dig deeper.

So, are the wooden ploughs awkward to setup and use. Would I be better off keeping these in the chest and using my 45?


----------



## 33706

putty:
Perhaps a Greenfield molding plane, like this:










This image belongs to a current eBay listing, it's not mine : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Antique-Greenfield-Tool-Co-Wood-Plow-Plane-Carpenters-Woodworking-/400660329028?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d49377244

just an example.


----------



## putty

Thanks Poopiekat,

Is that what would have come with the irons?


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah Putty, a plane like what pk linked is the kind of plane that the irons you should would usually go with. I've got a wooden plow plane, but only one iron. Haven't managed to use it yet, but I will some day…

I'm not sure I'd say it's any more awkward than a #45, probably about the same, just a little different. Hammers instead of dials and screws lol


----------



## 33706

If I had an awesome set of irons like those, and especially Greenfield ones like yours, I'd build an epic wood and brass plow plane complete with wooden screw adjustments and give it a good run once in a while!!!


----------



## putty

Thanks for all the input guys, I wonder why those irons were in the chest without the plane…I guess every tool has a story.

I need to take time to sort through the things, there are some spoon drill bits, they must be real old.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I never knew those kinds of irons were swappable in ploughs like this:










Learned something new. Thanks, Putty, for sharing! And everyone else for the knowledge dump!


----------



## theoldfart

Putty, please post some pics of the spoon bits when you have a chance. They don't seem to show up in the flea markets in my area.

Probably should post them in the Vintage Drill thread


----------



## richardwootton

> I never knew those kinds of irons were swappable in ploughs like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learned something new. Thanks, Putty, for sharing! And everyone else for the knowledge dump!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Hehe, Smitty said "dump!"

Putty, it would be pretty awesome to make your own plough plane for those irons. If I remember correctly Wally made a pretty sweet plough….


----------



## putty

ok, I'll get them on tomorrow.
Smitty is right about the knowledge dump, you guys know everything


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Ended up winning a LN 4 1/2 on the bay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lie-Nielsen-No-4-1-2-Smoothing-Plane-/281470034501?ssPageName=ADME%3AL%3AOU%3AUS%3A1120&nma=true&si=YRAilhXCMZzAgH%252BJQTNCnMzfiJ4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> It s an older model (look how the cherry knob and tote have darkened), but should work great. Can t wait to give it a go.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Congrats Allen. Your gonna love that plane. Other things that date an LN is the lack of etching on the iron and the old style chipbreaker. Big whoop. Pretty good savings on that one.


----------



## 33706

Great pic, *Smitty!*


----------



## Tim457

> Thanks for all the input guys, I wonder why those irons were in the chest without the plane…I guess every tool has a story.
> - putty


Unfortunately your missing iron is probably the last iron that is in the missing plough plane. You usually see plough planes with just the one iron that was last used. Somewhere along the line pa's plane probably got separated and given to someone else but they didn't know about the extra irons either.



> I never knew those kinds of irons were swappable in ploughs like this:
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I didn't think there were many things you didn't know about hand tools, Smitty. But I guess theres always something else out there to learn.


----------



## yuridichesky

Weekly trip to the flea market was a success again. This time it's Voskov scrub plane made (my guess) in 70s:



















Many Voskov planes that I saw have about 1-1/4" of the iron's back milled by about 1/32", I suppose to flatten the iron. How often do other makers mill the back of the iron?


----------



## upchuck

Yuri-

Your scrub plane looks like a beast. I like the thick casting of the main body and the "lever cap". There is nothing subtle about it.

It looks like there are two pins in the side. The one closest to the front would be for the cross pin to engage the lever cap to hold the blade in place. The one towards the back has me confused. Is the "bed"/"frog" designed to be removed?

About your iron…other makers mill their backs to their standards and the standards range from dead flat to kind of flat to not at all flat. 1 & 1/4" is a lifetime of use for most irons and users so that should be enough. Is there a 1/32" step in your iron between the flatten part and the unflattened part? I have seen a clear line like that mostly on laminated blades where two types of steel were used for the plane iron/blade/cutter. Is your iron laminated? And I was wondering how long is the plane and how wide is the iron?

Nice find. I hope it works out for you.

chuck


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice, Yuri!

RE: those plough irons. I've seen those sets every once in awhile on the 'bay, but glossed over them. It never registered they were a pair. Now I think I want one.


----------



## donwilwol

I've been buying books on the wooden planes. Some are very valuable. Those wooden ploughs go for good money. So much to know!


----------



## putty

this probably does not belong here, but theoldfart wanted to see them. Here are the spoon bits and others in my great grandfathers tool chest. It drilled a nice clean hole!!


----------



## bobasaurus

Those braces and bits look amazing, Putty.

I found this on the shopgoodwill site if anyone is interested:

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?itemID=18496484

The block plane looks nice.


----------



## theoldfart

Putty thanks


----------



## yuridichesky

> Yuri-
> 
> Your scrub plane looks like a beast. I like the thick casting of the main body and the "lever cap". There is nothing subtle about it.
> 
> It looks like there are two pins in the side. The one closest to the front would be for the cross pin to engage the lever cap to hold the blade in place. The one towards the back has me confused. Is the "bed"/"frog" designed to be removed?
> 
> About your iron…other makers mill their backs to their standards and the standards range from dead flat to kind of flat to not at all flat. 1 & 1/4" is a lifetime of use for most irons and users so that should be enough. Is there a 1/32" step in your iron between the flatten part and the unflattened part? I have seen a clear line like that mostly on laminated blades where two types of steel were used for the plane iron/blade/cutter. Is your iron laminated? And I was wondering how long is the plane and how wide is the iron?
> 
> Nice find. I hope it works out for you.
> 
> chuck
> 
> - upchuck


*Chuck*,

There's no second pin, it's a rusty spot that looks like a pin (and now as you pointed that out I clearly see this second pin on the pictures!).

Yes, there's a step on irons back between milled and unflattened part, as I just measured it's less than 1/64". The iron is not laminated, it's some kind "normal" high-carbon steel, it's easy to sharpen on DMT stones, and it's holding the edge quite decent.

The plane is 10" long and 1-3/4" wide, and the iron is 1-1/4" wide.


----------



## RPhillips

wrong thread…


----------



## bobasaurus

Started attaching planes to the till today:


----------



## upchuck

Yuri-
Thanks.
chuck


----------



## 33706

Hey, bobasaurus:
How steep is the angle of the board to the wall, that your planes rest on?


----------



## Ocelot

Shamelessly double-posted from my blog thread.

I've finally gotten some irons sharpened. Here's one of my Bailey No 7's, freshly sharped by "shary sharp" to 1200 grit. This is a 36.25 degree bevel replacing partly an 18.5 degree bevel. I didn't grind the old bevel completely away, since that would take a long time with sandpaper and use a lot of steel.

In the photo below taken with inexpensive USB microscope, the top section is the old shallow bevel and the lower section is the new 36.25 degree bevel.

Next time I take photos with that device, I'm going to put a scale in the picture.










I'm very satisfied with the shavings I'm getting. This is eastern red cedar.


----------



## donwilwol

Some refurbs for a fellow LJ. A few more to do.


----------



## putty

Nice Don,

what type is that 603 with the flat sides, I have the same plane in corrugated.

just checked not the same, mine says Stanley on the lever cap


----------



## CL810

Type #6


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kinda recent bench pic…


----------



## theoldfart

> Kinda recent bench pic…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I'm whining now, my most recent bench pic


----------



## richardwootton

TOF, where the hell did your bench go?

Smitty, the sight of your bench always makes me smile.


----------



## bandit571

Test of a few edges









From a tiny, low angle #1455, to









A Millers Falls #14, to a









Stanley T19 #5-1/2, to a woodie









Ohio Tool Co. #81

Might have them almost sharp enough…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm overdue for an all-day sharpening session. Seriously.

Edit: Good to hear, Richard. I miss the place when I can't visit at least every other day. The weekend was busy with other stuff…


----------



## Mosquito

heh, you're not the only one Smitty… I'm also in need of a marathon plane rehab session too


----------



## richardwootton

> I m overdue for an all-day sharpening session. Seriously.
> 
> Edit: Good to hear, Richard. I miss the place when I can t visit at least every other day. The weekend was busy with other stuff…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Funny you mention that. I just pulled out all of my sharpening supplies and started in on the same thing. My kitchen island is covered in sandpaper and plane irons.


----------



## theoldfart

Richard, you mean you can't see it? It's on the right under the Dutch chest and bench legs and on top of the saw horses.  Camouflaged. Stealth. aka not done yet.


----------



## richardwootton

Aaah, there's that behemoth top!


----------



## john2005

Smitty should start some kinda show or something so we can get more shots inside that wonderland


----------



## DonBroussard

+1 on a Smitty "Sweetheart" Show!

I picked up this Stanley block plane during a rust hunt this weekend. It's an adjustable mouth plane with no casting marks whatsoever on it. Iron is 1-⅝" and is marked "Stanley Rule & Level Co. New Britain Conn USA"; body is 6-⅞". I had not seen a block plane with the lever cap like this one-it does have an all CAPS "STANLEY" on it. The lateral adjuster does not have any markings either. The front knob and depth adjuster are both brass. The little silver thingy that adjusts the mouth has "Pat Feb 20 94" on it. I have another one with this style of lateral adjuster and blade depth adjustment but not with this style of lever cap. Any ideas on the plane's identity?

I didn't post this in the Restoration thread since I didn't do anything to the body.





































Thanks in advance for the comments.


----------



## TechRedneck

Just got back on LJ's after a few days and wanted to thank all who responded to my question about side rabbet planes.

I really liked your home made one Mauricio! You have a good point with these specialty planes, I should take some time to make one.


----------



## jmartel

Looks to me like you have an early #19, Don.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan3.htm


----------



## DonBroussard

jmartel-I missed that completely when I checked the B&G site. Thanks for the ID. It does indeed meet the description of an early Stanley No. 19 block plane with a knuckle joint lever cap.


----------



## bobasaurus

poopiekat, my plane till is 10 degrees from the wall.

I received the ebay'd LN 4 1/2 today. It has their older chipbreaker that's more like the traditional stanleys, but it seems to work great anyhow. I took a shaving with the tool straight out of the box and it was 0.001" thick:


----------



## donwilwol

nice #19 Don. The #19 is harder to come by. The #18 had the same cap, but at 7" its a 19. Nice find.


----------



## lateralus819

Welcome to the club Bob. Do you have other LN planes?


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks Lat. I also have their #4 and skew block… the #4 has been fantastic to use.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, DonW. I also picked up a Stanley 5206 but it looks like the iron is not original-looks like the original iron was the Sargent VBM iron. Mine is a Sargent non-VBM iron.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice find, Don! I agree w/ jmart, re: earlier #19 (EDIT: As Don said, too). In awesome shape, too. That means there's a lifetime of use and then some waiting for you!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice lookin 4 1/2 Allen. The old chipbreakers work just fine.

That said, I did buy the new version for my LN no. 4…..but that's because I have issues.


----------



## john2005

Don, its funny how things go. I was out at Bobs house over the weekend and he had picked up one that is almost the same. The only real difference was that the cap had been painted black. I assume cause the plating was coming off. I thought his was a 19 and he had it sitting next to a pretty nice 15.


----------



## oltexasboy1

Because I was a heavy equipment mechanic for so many years I have repaired a lot of stuff over the years that I wanted to stay fixed. I have a suggestion you might want to think about. What I would do after it is glued back together, locate an area that will not interfere with the attachment screw and drill from bottom almost to the top , not through, and drive a spring steel roll pin into the hole. They come in all different sized and lengths, choose the appropriate size and length for your situation. I have found that this adds lateral strength and helps to avoid future breaks. Good luck.


----------



## August




----------



## lateralus819

Seeing August' TV, does anyone else rock a tv in their shop?

I've thought about it, but it would be too distracting lol


----------



## jmartel

No TV here. I don't even have cable, so nothing interesting would be on.


----------



## August

I was showing my handplane till LOL
Anyway what do you Guys think?


----------



## putty

August, that is beautiful, I hope the till is attached better than it looks??


----------



## lateralus819

Sorry August. The till DOES look good! Looks like a LN till.


----------



## August

> Sorry August. The till DOES look good! Looks like a LN till.
> 
> - lateralus819


LOL
Thanks man


----------



## August

Thanks puffy 
Yeah me too .
I use 4" decking screws


----------



## knockknock

The till looks nice, and the fleet looks good too


----------



## CL810

The till looks great August. I know you have a heater so I don't know if condensation could be an issue being next to the window or not. Just wondering…


----------



## donwilwol

the till looks good. Red must be drooling something awful!


----------



## August

Yeah CL I was thinking of that too,
But men I'm tired of bending down to grab a plane.
Yes in the heater and yes I do use that.

Thanks knock

Thanks Don.
How was vacation?

Update on the till I forgot to include the single shooter…


----------



## ToddJB

Looks good, Auggie!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Auggie, did you do a repo near a Lie Nielsen tool event…...


----------



## summerfi

August the till looks great. Now you need to build a saw till and fill it with more saws.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, August!

Red, did you buy the #7 off the display??


----------



## August

Lol Red 
I think you did

Bob
red warn me about that in scared because tahrs a new ball game.
I already bought saw from the young kid here I forgot his name but I'm very happy with it.

Smitty 
Thanks


----------



## bobasaurus

August, that is an enviable collection of planes. Do you have every one of the LN bench planes? Hopefully my till will end up looking similar.


----------



## terryR

Very nice till, August! Looks like you're really using these hand tools! Buddy IF you buy any more LN tools, they are gonna send you the hardback catalogue next year! 

The shop is looking great…


----------



## Ripthorn

heard word of a till, so posting to get to the bottom.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

so for the price of a powermatic saw and joiner I can buy a hand plane that is better looking than anything I could build.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's almost no limit to the amount you can spend on a single plane, true. Some are indeed in the $thousands.


----------



## August

Thanks Allen I like your style too.
Moss made one and other people here I basically copied each one.
And as far as having all the LN
I still need there #3 and the low angle #4

Thanks TerryR 
Good news I just bought a LN DT saw from moss 
So now I can start playing


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

.


----------



## Mosquito

> so for the price of a powermatic saw and joiner I can buy a hand plane that is better looking than anything I could build.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


if I could afford a powermatic saw and jointer at the same time, I might also consider dropping that much money on a single plane instead lol


----------



## August

> There s almost no limit to the amount you can spend on a single plane, true. Some are indeed in the $thousands.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Ain't that the truth
How much is the holty plane?
Some like $6500


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There are a few of them selling for that kind of money, I think. But I'm not qualified to offer anything but my opinion on new, high end plane prices. I'd like to use one or two someday, especially some Bridge City stuff, but likely won't ever get to. Good to dream, though. Right?


----------



## Mosquito

I would agree Smitty.

From an aesthetic, I'd love to try out a Sauer & Steiner K series plane.

And then I'd love even more to have the spare cash to justifiably afford one, even if I don't buy one lol


----------



## bandit571

I prefer my $20 block plane









Seems to work for me


----------



## daddywoofdawg

but would you really want it in your dirty,junky workshop touching that dirty wood?They are beautiful,works of art and craftsmanship,but a Stanley will do the same job and lives happily under that mess on the work bench.


----------



## richardwootton

> but would you really want it in your dirty,junky workshop touching that dirty wood?They are beautiful,works of art and craftsmanship,but a Stanley will do the same job and lives happily under that mess on the work bench.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


I would be happy to use one in my shop, maybe not as a scrub plane on reclaimed timbers, but I would be happy to put it to work. I have no doubt that I would probably be a bit more careful with it than my Stanley planes, and when I got done using it I would probably bring it inside for storage.


----------



## Mosquito

If I were spending that much on a hand plane, why would I have a dirty junky shop…


----------



## ToddJB

Do you think these guys actually sell these? If so, that is really mind-boggling to me. I presume these boutique plane builders have to have other means of income, because I don't see them selling more than a couple a year. Maybe I'm naive to what people will spend on their art (tool) collection.


----------



## bobasaurus

I met a guy once who bought a Sauer and Steiner plane. He seemed very well off.


----------



## ShaneA

Do "rich people" even do woodworking? I mean one of the many reasons I do woodworking is because I am a cheapskate. If I was dropping $6k on a non powered tool, I would have to seriously consider hiring someone else to do the job. But that is just me, by all means if you can swing the cash, buy them up. Then post pictures…


----------



## bobasaurus

It's a great hobby regardless of income  . I just enjoy the build process and use of fine tools… it's a constant money sink since I don't do it professionally and don't sell my creations, but woodworking is one of my very favorite things in life. Even if I became rich I would still do this (though with many more fancy tools). Ever seen Nick Offerman's shop? He's quite the woodworker despite being a fairly rich actor.


----------



## August

Well I stain the wall with leenseed oil 
And arrange some tools now looks empty what do you guys think?


----------



## August

That wall is 5feet high by 113 wide kinda nice for now


----------



## terryR

Awesome, August.
Now you have room for a bad Axe Collection! 

Guess I'm different than Shane…IF I could swing a $6,000 hand tool, I'd pay someone else to mow the grass and fill out the bills and cook. And spend every minute in the shop wasting wood…


----------



## donwilwol

Man….I wish I could find some empty wall space!

So when we say "can afford a $6000 hand tool" do we mean 1? I mean at that point what's money?


----------



## ShaneA

I would guess…one goes for the complete set. Dropping $50k on a set would be more likely, I mean, who buys just one?

Terry my mowing days would definitely be behind me at that point too.


----------



## August

> Man….I wish I could find some empty wall space!
> 
> So when we say "can afford a $6000 hand tool" do we mean 1? I mean at that point what s money?
> 
> - Don W


Lol Don
Nice job on the work bench when you put a poly coat…
If that blue tube is full so f hard wood I would love to buy that from you.
Anyway Don
You and Terry did not join n the BRK and me brass head 
Email your shipping info so I can send you one????

Edit
Don you and u and I both know I don't know I don't know anything about wood working 
That's why I have wall space all I am is a woodworker wanna be.


----------



## August

> Awesome, August.
> Now you have room for a bad Axe Collection!
> 
> Guess I m different than Shane…IF I could swing a $6,000 hand tool, I d pay someone else to mow the grass and fill out the bills and cook. And spend every minute in the shop wasting wood…
> 
> - terryR


Lol Terry actuallyy LN CC saw left todat to go back to LNHQ
So get repairs or replace
I'm thinks ng about buying a badaxe cross cut any help or advice on which one to get ill buy it thanks in advance.
I do a lot of cross cut I got kinda good or okkkk
But rip cut I suck like my Chinese language LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If money were no object, I'd declare myself a collector and go crazy, I think.


----------



## donwilwol

August, the blue tube is all scrap. It'll be heating my shop soon. If you were close enough to pick it up, I'd give it to you!! (the wood, not the barrel)


----------



## August

> If money were no object, I d declare myself a collector and go crazy, I think.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Me too
I'll buy all the wood in the world and tools and say bye bye wife LOL
But I'll take my dogs
And my broom


----------



## terryR

August, ANY Bad Axe saw will impress you! Yeah, I suck at ripping, too, use the bandsaw too much!

Yeah, you guys are right, who buys ONE $6,000 hand tool?  Chances are, we'd have to choose between a full set of nice infills, or a vacation home in Hawaii…

I'm with Smitty, would buy out Patrick Leach AND Jim Bode! LOL!


----------



## donwilwol

> If money were no object, I d declare myself a collector and go crazy, I think.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I've already done that and money IS an object!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorted through the Inspiration Piece wall-hung last night, took a pic of the tool-shaped contents.










It holds more than I thought. Oh, and block planes breed like rabbits.


----------



## August

> August, the blue tube is all scrap. It ll be heating my shop soon. If you were close enough to pick it up, I d give it to you!! (the wood, not the barrel)
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W


Whooooo ok cooool


----------



## August

> Sorted through the Inspiration Piece wall-hung last night, took a pic of the tool-shaped contents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It holds more than I thought. Oh, and block planes breed like rabbits.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


That jointer fence on the bottom right hand side of the pic,
Do they really work? And would it be worth it if I try to buy that in ebay?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kevin (OF) loves the one he has, and has used it in meaningful ways. Personally, I don't think they're worth the price commanded. Technique is the best way, but that's simply my opinion.


----------



## August

> Kevin (OF) loves the one he has, and has used it in meaningful ways. Personally, I don t think they re worth the price commanded. Technique is the best way, but that s simply my opinion.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Yeah agree on technique 
Just look at ebay damn


----------



## CL810

For August










I have two and they are sooooo good. You use them and you think, this I'd how a saw is suppose to work. The handle angles are perfect. Which translates to both sides of your cuts being dead even.


----------



## RPhillips

Oh man, I've been eying those Bad Axe DT saws, definitely on my wish list.


----------



## August

> For August
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two and they are sooooo good. You use them and you think, this I d how a saw is suppose to work. The handle angles are perfect. Which translates to both sides of your cuts being dead even.
> 
> - CL810


Ok I'll be buying it me toniguy they take pay pal.
But I want to use PC because I phone give to much problem thanks all


----------



## August

Ok I don't see the actual wording crosscut 
Which one do I need?
Carcase or sash???


----------



## CL810

August you can order Either of the saws x-cut or rip or hybrid. So it comes down to what kind of work you're wanting the saw for. Joinery, then maybe a hybrid 13 TPI. I'm sure others will have thoughts.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mahogany (steady, Don… I haven't forgotten):


----------



## knockknock

Here's another one (special edition


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^that's beautiful. August, get that one.


----------



## theoldfart

Augie, it's true I really do like the fence and what Smitty says is also true, technique can negate they're use.









When I need a precise angle I will use it but you also can scribe a line at the correct angle and plane down to it. EBay has driven up the price on these things. If your looking for one try to find either the Sargent or the Millers Falls, Stanleys are just too much money.


----------



## knockknock

August, I agree with CL810 above, it really depends on what work you are doing.

Personally, I work on smaller stuff with soft woods, so I have the following back saws:

8" x 1.5" lynx gents saw 20 tpi (I don't know what cut) - your Japanese dozuki (or whatever) saw probably fills this role.

10" x 2" bad axe dovetail saw 15 tpi filed hybrid - it looks like you already have a dovetail saw

14" x 3" pax sash saw 13 tpi rip cut (first sharpening will change to hybrid) - this more or less corresponds to the bad axe sash saw.


----------



## jmartel

> Ever seen Nick Offerman s shop? He s quite the woodworker despite being a fairly rich actor.
> 
> - bobasaurus


To be fair, he started out as a set builder/designer before getting more into Acting. So, it was there when he wasn't rich. Now I think he just does it and operates his shop for fun.

And all the wooden items on Parks and Rec that his character claims to have built have been build by Nick himself.


----------



## richardwootton

Dear August,

Please purchase all of the saw offered by Bad Ace Toolworks for two reasons. First, your Lie Nielson planes need their soul mates. Second, and most importantly, so that I can stare at all of those sweet a$$ backsaws everytime you take a project picture.

Sincerely, your friend,

Richard


----------



## August

Thanks CL 
Sorry for late reply driving kids to math

Knock that's nice
Thanks smitty 
I'll see if I can 
Old fart that's nice ok men you guys are bad influence in trying to save money not buy toolsssss LOL
Cool Knock 
Ok soons as am come tomorrow I'll be bothering you guys when u sit I. Front of PC LOL
Thanks all

Sorry for wordings using iPhone plus I can't spell anyway .


----------



## August

> Dear August,
> 
> Please purchase all of the saw offered by Bad Ace Toolworks for two reasons. First, your Lie Nielson planes need their soul mates. Second, and most importantly, so that I can stare at all of those sweet a$$ backsaws everytime you take a project picture.
> 
> Sincerely, your friend,
> 
> Richard
> 
> - richardwootton


I love the note sorry to have this LOL


----------



## bobasaurus

After a lot of tweaking, I got the LN #4 1/2 to take shavings less than a thousandth of an inch:










Initially after closing the mouth, shavings were getting stuck instead of exiting cleanly. I noticed that the chipbreaker's front edge was very large and blunt and needed some work. I was able to hone a bevel on the chipbreaker to reduce the steel wall's height a bit, then angle the wall back a little to allow shavings some escape room, then I polished the wall/bevel a little. This did the trick, and shavings escape now with ease (oddly enough, I had to do the same thing with my LN #4 when I received it). I also rounded the sharp edges around the sole a bit to prevent snags on weird grain/corners. It is a beauty:


----------



## terryR

Nice work, Allen. You're gonna split atoms if you don't watch out!!! 

August, you NEED a cross-cut, rip, and hybrid Bad Axe saw. All lengths. LOL. Seriously, the last saw I sent out for fresh teeth went to Mark Harrell of Bad Axe, and his sharpened teeth are simply perfect. Even beyond perfection! And they slice wood fibers like warm buttah. I just hope I can re-sharpen them without embarrassment in a few months…

Never used a jointer with a fence…might have tried it out for this job…


----------



## August

you know terry 
you just had to show booth of your low angle didnt yahhhhh…

well ok im at work now and im very busy and working hard ok and im looking at the badaxe website so what do i do now?


----------



## ToddJB

If you just keep clicking "Add to cart" you'll be fine


----------



## August

^ i figured Todd or Moss will say something like that LOL


----------



## jmartel

Don't forget to buy a round for all of your LJ buddies.


----------



## Mosquito

What jmart said ^


----------



## john2005

+2^


----------



## August




----------



## daddywoofdawg

"well ok im at work now and im very busy and working hard ok and im looking at the badaxe website so what do i do now?" 
buy buy buy!
pick me up one too! I want to try a nice tool for once


----------



## CL810

So what did you order?? I was going to respond to your earlier questions but it looks like you pulled the trigger already.


----------



## August

^no I sent and email to them because I've reading up on it,
And seem like people like the hybrid.
I also watch a video from them in youtube
And they use a saw looks like a tenon saw to me
And they cross cut a 4×4 wood.
So I'm really confuse I want one.
And I hAte to say this but I'm disappointed on my LN CC
It bends during a cut.
Only 3/4 thick and about 2" wide and the blade turns to a bunch of letter s.
Anyway I don't know nothing about this.
So I want to really ask you guys.
I know I do a lot of cross cut.
But rip is way to hard for me.
Looks like I can't cut longer than 3" with out goinch away from my line.


----------



## summerfi

August, you really should have a rip and a crosscut. The hybrids will do both, but not as well as either. I don't know what a Bad Axe saw costs, but I'm betting you could get a set of good rip and crosscut saws from Lumberjocks Wallly31 or ErikF that cut just as well as a Bad Axe and cost less than one of their saws, i.e. 2 for less than the price of 1.


----------



## August

Thanks^bud
I do have a rip from LN and a Cross cut from LN also but not happy.
Yeah red and Terry said same thing to be fair and honest to all I don't know ******************** about wood.
I'm trying to learn I enjoy this had stuff to much.
I sent them an email asking for guidance and don't mind buying from them also.
But for a better price I'm always up for that maybe I should ask Wally.
But I think I bought a rip and cross from him already. The big one thou the panel.
Those two in happy .


----------



## donwilwol

I've got the first back saw Wally built. I wouldn't sell it for any reasonable price. I'm sure I'd say the same for Erik's if I had one. They both have excellent reviews, and being fellow LJ's just adds icing to the cake.


----------



## bobasaurus

Do you have a link to Wally's lumberjocks page? I would like to see these saws, but I can't seem to find him.


----------



## summerfi

Here you go. http://lumberjocks.com/Wally331


----------



## donwilwol

http://lumberjocks.com/Wally331

I also did a comparison between Wally's saw and my LN, but I can't find it.

Edit, here it is, http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/39131


----------



## bobasaurus

Great, thanks a lot. Those are some impressive saws.


----------



## summerfi

.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

August, your talking about the Lie Nielsen panel saws your not happy with, correct?


----------



## August

> August, your talking about the Lie Nielsen panel saws your not happy with, correct?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


No the back saw,
It there now at the plant for repair or exchange.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The Lie Nielsen crosscut backsaw flexes on you? Are you sure your using it right? Lol.


----------



## lateralus819

Whats wrong with it August?

Only thing I dislike about mine is that is starts kind of rough. I love how big it is though.


----------



## August

Well red to be fair and honest I don't know if I'm using it right.
Soon as I get the new one or the old one being fixed I'll do a hd video.
And so far I think I can can cut straight!???? Not sure

Lat

Well it was bending and it looks like like a zig zag road.
Anyway will see

I also been really listen to some of the advice
So I think I'll be buying one from badaxe will see.


----------



## CL810

Couple of sawing videos with Chris Shwarz and Roy Underhill.






http://video.pbs.org/video/1772025726/


----------



## Mosquito

Not sure why, but I ended up sharpening up the iron (I only have one) for my wooden plow plane. Nothing special, so far as I can tell. I believe it says Fairclough Liverpool stamped on the end. Sandusky Tool iron in it.


----------



## CFrye

Very informative videos, CL810! Thanks.
I have a hard time jointing boards square to the face. I watched this shooting board video earlier and had one of those Duh moments.


----------



## terryR

Nice shavings, Mos!

August, maybe you should stick with vintage saws until you stop bending the $250 ones.  My Ln backsaw is filed rip, and I like it just fine…except for the sterile tote…Buddy, come over to the Saw Thread where nearly everyone can build you a saw for pennies. i've scored some great users from Wally and Stef!

Candy, how to plane edges square to the face…










...the cheater no.95…awesome tool…also built by Stanley.


----------



## terryR

...oh yeah, Happy B-day to me…










...still working on that full set of LN bevel edgers…


----------



## summerfi

Now that's a nice birthday present Terry. Congrats.


----------



## donwilwol

How many birthdays do you get???


----------



## theoldfart

^ how many tools are there?


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, Terry! Got a 95 you want to part with? Or a LN?


----------



## terryR

All I can say is my wife takes good care of me for taking good care of her livestock.

Sorry, Candy, the only LN tool I'd like to get rid of is the Rip Panel Saw…which was an Anniversary gift. trouble, trouble…


----------



## August

Terry your right I was thinking same thing…..

++++10 how many birthday do you getttt????


----------



## NorwegianLogger

Lucky you Terry =)


----------



## Ocelot

Wow! NIce looking till! In my shop, it would need some kind of retainers - since I have kids grabbing everything.


----------



## CFrye

What would be pros/cons of a #95 over a shooting plane?


----------



## donwilwol

Candy, the 95 and a shoulder are complety different. The 95 has a 90 degree fixed fence for trimming up and squaring the edge. A shoulder is for cleaning the bottom of grooves etc.

Edit:
Ok, read it wrong. But still completely different. The shooter is basically for end grain and independent pieces and the 95 is for edges and grooved sides that you couldn't get to with a shooter.


----------



## knockknock

The biggest difference is:

shooting plane - you bring the wood to the plane, so it is typically used on individual boards before assembly. Depending on skill level (actually lack of) may be more precise.

#95 - you bring the plane to the wood, so it can be used before or after assembly.

You can use almost any bench plane (BU or BD) for shooting, some are better than others for different sizes of wood. I would recommend that you use a bench plane first for shooting, before paying the premium for a shooting plane. That way you will know how much shooting you do, and whether the small benefit is worth the price.


----------



## lateralus819

Whats wrong with the rip panel saw?

I've been dying to get mine sharpened. I have a sexy old one, BIG boy. Ruined the teeth trying to sharpen it .


----------



## ksSlim

.


----------



## richardwootton

> Whats wrong with the rip panel saw?
> 
> I ve been dying to get mine sharpened. I have a sexy old one, BIG boy. Ruined the teeth trying to sharpen it .
> 
> - lateralus819


Lat, hit Bob up and get that baby retoothed! I'd love to see pictures of one of their older saws.


----------



## donwilwol

After 5 days in Brooklyn, I'm heading for the shop!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did I mention I hate "The City"!!


----------



## theoldfart

^understand that more than you know, my fathers family is from Brooklyn. Did not like visiting there as a kid.


----------



## terryR

Lat, my LN rip is filed too aggressively for such a thin plate, IMO. Bends during use way too easily. I chose the 8ppi version…should've chosen the 15ppi variety. Will change later when I have the skills…

Don, please fly down to Alabammy for a visit. lots of extra shop space…plenty of rusty planes to calm your nerves…no cell phones…no people! Just watch your step walking to the shop…goat poop everywhere!


----------



## Mosquito

I caved…


----------



## CL810

Oh wow Mos! Congrats!


----------



## bandit571

Maintainence is on-going:

Stanley #31, last used, there was a strange chattering to the top of the iron. Took things apart, found the frog had slid back a hair. Reset the frog coplanar with the wooden bed. Sharpened the iron and refined the chipbreake a bit.

Shavings now fly out of the plane! No signof any chattering, either. Lever cap bolt was about a half turn too loose, too.

Millers Falls#8 now will make see through shavings. 
Millers falls #9 will almost do the same….need a little more fine tuning.

Ohio Tool Co. #81: Throws a coiled shaving up and out the top. Fairly easy to shove along, too. Needs a bit more wax on the sole…

Trying to sell a DE5 on Feebay. Been relisted twice? Only asking $15 and change, plus the S&H…...


----------



## donwilwol

Nice Mos. That's a good day!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mos…..welcome to the Bronze side.

There's no turning back.


----------



## August

red LOL

I see moss tried to keep it quite but the truth shall set you free nice one men

Hey Red you know he had to buy the 2 low angle to rub it in our face????


----------



## Mosquito

Found 'em locally on craigslist. Guy had a few more, but not in my budget at the moment lol The look practically unused except some scratches on the sole of the 164. Both could use a sharpening, by my standards, but are capable of getting some decent shavings currently… we'll see how slippery this slope is! I've been wanting to get some smooth sole planes, as almost everything I have is corrugated, just didn't quite think they'd be LNs…


----------



## August

Moss you know what they say once you go blonde you won't look back??!


----------



## john2005

Nice score Mos! And a pair at that. Very nice


----------



## DanKrager

OK. It was a nice purchase Mos. The slippery slope can't be all that bad, they're low angle right?

So, would $60 be too much for a bronze (maybe brass????) AMT imitation of a Stanley 95?

DanK


----------



## August

Dan you see I don't call them low angle 
I call them the- endgrainnator"


----------



## Mosquito

He also had a 10-1/4, 112, 212, and a 7-1/2 that he would have sold. I came for the 62 and 7-1/2 and left with the 164 and 62 instead. More than that wasn't in the budget at the moment…


----------



## Mosquito

endgrainnator lol


----------



## ColonelTravis

Gimme da .45 long slide with laser sightink, a phased plahhsma rifle in the 40-watt range and 12 gauge rabbet block with da nickca blades.









I feel like kicking some stupid board's butt right now!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What's a #7 1/2?


----------



## yuridichesky

Mos, those are cool planes, but what are you going to get for Xmas? Yet more planes?


----------



## yuridichesky

Yesterday purchased old skew rabbet plane and modified it into hollow round moulding:










Works pretty decent, but sharpening skew iron round was such a PITA


----------



## CL810

^ Clever.


----------



## terryR

Nice work, Yuri. Looks like a user to me!

Smitty, I think the 7 1/2 is LN's low angle 7? Would love to try it…

Congrats on the 62 and 164, Mos! Worthy additions to any shop!

Just hit a bloody finish nail with my 62 a couple of days ago….arrghhhh!


----------



## donwilwol

> What s a #7 1/2?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I *had* to look it up Smitty. https://www.lie-nielsen.com/product/low-angle-bench-planes-low-angle-jointer-


----------



## August

Damn Moss who ever that guy you bought the planes from.
Love to tackle figured and endgrain

So he must be the endgrainnator


----------



## donwilwol

random shot. My latest resurrection.


----------



## planepassion

Travis, that's a seriously funny pic…and commentary.


----------



## August

> random shot. My latest resurrection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W


Nice Don
Ok going to try to see if I'm right that's is red oak right?

Edit is that a number 3?

And this is my one only stanley bedrock 
And I need the lateral adjust ment.


----------



## donwilwol

> random shot. My latest resurrection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W
> 
> Nice Don
> Ok going to try to see if I m right that s is red oak right?
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Close… Its white oak.


----------



## donwilwol

Its a #4


----------



## August

Damn I suck at wood working
That's it I'm getting rid of all my wood working tools
Sticking to my metal hmmm??!


----------



## summerfi

> Yesterday purchased old skew rabbet plane and modified it into hollow round moulding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works pretty decent, but sharpening skew iron round was such a PITA
> 
> - yuridichesky


Nice job, Yuri. That looks like a nice piece of vertical grain fir you're working on. I'd be real interested in hearing more about the woods you have available in Russia. What kinds, is it readily available, any figured hardwoods, are they expensive like here? That would make a nice subject for a blog. Think about it!


----------



## lateralus819

August, i will dispose of them properly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

LN adding to the Stanley numbering system? I'm out of touch.


----------



## donwilwol

I guess I don't understand the point of a bevel up jointer.

Edit, yes I meant bevel up!!


----------



## yuridichesky

> Nice job, Yuri. That looks like a nice piece of vertical grain fir you re working on. I d be real interested in hearing more about the woods you have available in Russia. What kinds, is it readily available, any figured hardwoods, are they expensive like here? That would make a nice subject for a blog. Think about it!
> 
> - summerfi


Bob, thank you.

In my area we've got lots of pine and oak. Pine is pretty cheap and freely available in stores and lumber yards. The oak is expensive (can't call numbers especially now as we have an inflation jumping high and higher every day) and can be found only on lumber yards, or one can buy it from some furniture-making factories around here.

Beech is very popular and expensive. Some stores sell pre-manufactured beech railings or windowsills and alike, but not boards. I buy beech (board or two at a time) from small local lumber yard which is about 30 minutes drive from my place. They also sell alder (grows locally here) and ash.

Never heard of cherry or walnut being sold here nor of any exotic woods. Same about maple and birch despite they grows here aplenty.

I'm planning to pay a visit to the lumber yard sometime closer to the Christmas, so I'll ask them about woods and prices and then write some survey in the blog.


----------



## August

Lol Lat
Hey thanks for advice on on the low angle rabbit block plane
Love it


----------



## terryR

> I guess I don t understand the point of a bevel up jointer.
> 
> Edit, yes I meant bevel up!!
> 
> - Don W


Why, Don, as a collector, I would've thought you understood. The 7 1/2 is meant to fill the gap between the 5 1/2 and the 9 1/2! 

I assume it's for flattening your bench top made of curly Bubinga…making the job of your smoother easier?


----------



## donwilwol

> I guess I don t understand the point of a bevel up jointer.
> 
> Edit, yes I meant bevel up!!
> 
> - Don W
> 
> Why, Don, as a collector, I would ve thought you understood. The 7 1/2 is meant to fill the gap between the 5 1/2 and the 9 1/2!
> 
> I assume it s for flattening your bench top made of curly Bubinga…making the job of your smoother easier?
> 
> - terryR


More like, its for the man who has everything, and needs a birthday gift. <wink>


----------



## August

^LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+2 to what Don said.


----------



## terryR

^LOL.
Don't make me show off the SECOND lamp bushing I got for my bench!


----------



## Mosquito

> Yesterday purchased old skew rabbet plane and modified it into hollow round moulding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works pretty decent, but sharpening skew iron round was such a PITA
> 
> - yuridichesky


Yuri that is sweet!

And about the #7-1/2… I used my #7 as my shooting plane for a while, and liked the mass that it had. I could see the low angle jointer being useful for that. I was mainly interested in it, because it was one of the ones he had listed on craigslist, and it was the most heavily discounted. Though I also got the 164 for the same off retail, so still happy with that (didn't know about the 164 until I called him). But a low angle jointer…. eh, take it or leave it.


----------



## August

> ^LOL.
> Don t make me show off the SECOND lamp bushing I got for my bench!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


TerryR
My men do t waste you money there 
Send me info I'll make it out of brass steel or aluminum


----------



## Mosquito

Terry, how well do those things work? I tried making one for a lamp I have by drilling a hole in a 3/4" dowel I could put in a dog or holdfast hole, but I couldn't manage to not split the dowel while drilling…


----------



## August

Oh men I really have to sell my self

Anyway send me some info I will try to make one???


----------



## Mosquito

August, I guess it might depend on the lamp lol I'll have to see what size hole mine would require, wonder if they're standardized at all. Basically it's a 3/4" plug with a 1/2" hole in it for the lamp, and 1-1/8" long. At least that's the size Lee-Valley sells: http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=70534&cat=1,43349&ap=1


----------



## August

^ tomorrow
I'm out doing repo 
Back same night 
I have a few things to do Tuesday 
And I'll start on it.


----------



## john2005

At the risk of putting Auggie out of a job….mind you it's not nearly as purty as some of the things I've seen him turn out. Here's what I did


----------



## john2005

At the risk of putting Auggie out of a job….mind you it's not nearly as purty as some of the things I've seen him turn out. Here's what I did


----------



## theoldfart

^looks eminently workable to me.


----------



## terryR

Mos, the lil bushing works quite well for lamps…my only complaint is that every time I pull the lamp out of the bushing, the bushing exits the dog hole. Every time! Maybe I should sand the outer edges of the bushing?

Hey, August, steel sounds fine…will trade for a pair! 

Edit…John's wooden version has a LOT more sex appeal than my attempt!


----------



## Mosquito

mine too Terry lol Something like that was the next thing I was going to try. Either that, or make another thing that hangs off the tool well of my bench, like my pencil/knife/scissor/screw driver holder. I've been thinking about trying to make something like that for chisels…


----------



## terryR

Leonard Bailey no.3…pre-Stanley…from eBay.










Sold for $1,478.76…guess I was outbid by a grand! LOL

Everyone must be drooling over Patrick's Tool List? 

Edit…actually, John's version has ideas spinning in my caffeine loaded brain. Looks like a great lathe project!


----------



## donwilwol

you don't see the type 1's very often. I'm surprised it didn't go higher.


----------



## Mosquito

Took today off to burn up some PTO before end of the year, so I decided to sharpen up the #164 iron. Works great now; it was surprisingly dull when I got it.


----------



## donwilwol

> Took today off to burn up some PTO before end of the year, so I decided to sharpen up the #164 iron. Works great now; it was surprisingly dull when I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


it looks like it's dialed in now!!


----------



## mochoa

Sweet new planes Mos! I think the low angel BU thing takes some getting used to but the 164 is a pretty sweet plane.


----------



## john2005

You're an artist at the lathe Terry, you got this. The cove on mine was for decoration at first, but is sure handy for pulling it out of the hole.

Ahhh, the list! So not even looking at the list this month!


----------



## richardwootton

> Took today off to burn up some PTO before end of the year, so I decided to sharpen up the #164 iron. Works great now; it was surprisingly dull when I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


Mos I want to see some sweet endgrain shots!


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos I want to see some sweet endgrain shots!
> 
> - richardwootton


----------



## bandit571

Seemed to have just "won" a Millers Falls #14-01-B

$0.99 + S&H… Handles have them Phillips headed bolts…T5? One-piece lever cap, too
Will see IF the base was polished up at one time…..it WILL be when I get done with it….

Might get here Friday, or Monday…..really can hardly wait….one more rehab project.

Might clean it up, tune it a bit, and see what it really is….

( for some reason, unable to sell my DE#5…)


----------



## ColonelTravis

Any of you guys put a metal ring under the front of the tote? I've only got 8 vintage bench planes but I haven't seen this ring on them before. I imagine it was used to try to prevent cracking, I'm guessing it works? Other day bought a #5 Frankenplane for $15 with a hideous paint job but in otherwise fantastic shape. Will be great once cleaned up, which I'm in the middle of now. No after picture yet, sorry.


----------



## bandit571

Had a Savage #6 handplane with a brass ring under the tote. And, a screw through it's toe. Replaced it with a better tote. Horn was gone, was the main reason. Still have that tote in the scrap parts bin…..


----------



## August

Damn looks like moss is inlove with his new toys someday I'll have one like that. Nice men


----------



## donwilwol

Travis, I've seen the ring in the tote on a few planes. I've never found where they come from.

I wish you guys would stop reposting that #164! It may have to go on my xmas list.


----------



## lateralus819

I concur Don. I've wanted a #164 for a long while. Just never wanted to pull the trigger! Sexy planes.


----------



## Mosquito

I won't lie, I'm not so sure how to hold it yet… I usually extend my index finger across the side of the frog/iron, so I have enough room for my pinky on the tote. With this one, that feels awkward, and it's uncomfortable on my pinky to have all 4 fingers on it


----------



## August

Don is right and so is Lat
Surprise TerryR is not joining on posting his sweet 164


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Guess I'm not the only one. My xmas list will either be a no 164 and a few other things. (I don't need another smoother….but I sure want that one.) OOrr….I ask for an LN 51. That would be about the only thing I get

All this and I started to reread "The Anarchist's Tool Chest." That book makes me want to sell a bunch of my tools. lol


----------



## August

Well since we are on tool drooling mode why da hell notttt


----------



## August

Just for Reds eye


----------



## lateralus819

I want that #51 so bad…I really do.

I have a $750 check coming from work soon for quitting smoking. That #51 is looking more temping by the minute.

Either that or a bandsaw!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Quit playin games with my heart Auggie.

Anybody wanna buy some bedrocks? lawl.


----------



## donwilwol

> All this and I started to reread "The Anarchist s Tool Chest." That book makes me want to sell a bunch of my tools. lol
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Do what I did. Sell the book.


----------



## August

> I want that #51 so bad…I really do.
> 
> I have a $750 check coming from work soon for quitting smoking. That #51 is looking more temping by the minute.
> 
> Either that or a bandsaw!
> 
> - lateralus819


Damn nice one bud I wish I can stop too damn cigarette oh well I'm gonna light one up now…


----------



## August

+1 with Don 
Or sell me the book
I watch a few of those videos with Chris and Roy 
About that tool chest 
Then they say it limits you to the tool you can own???


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya I know your not much of a Schwarz fan. He philosophy does pose problems for the tool hoarder;-)

However, as Adam Cherubini puts it:

"Chris is really a force of nature (or is that freak of nature?). He has an energy and spirit that I feel is unmatched in woodworking today. No disrespect to anyone else, I think Chris Schwarz is the single most influential, thought provoking, and game changing individual in woodworking in the last decade."

I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

unjammy.


----------



## August

Yeahhhhhh.

He does have some reallllllll valid points 
But I'll be darn if I can't own the tools.
LOL


----------



## CL810

> I want that #51 so bad…I really do.
> 
> I have a $750 check coming from work soon for quitting smoking. That #51 is looking more temping by the minute.
> 
> Either that or a bandsaw!
> 
> - lateralus819


Bandsaw, without any doubt.


----------



## lateralus819

August-You CAN quit! I quit using E-cigarettes. They DO work.

Pm me if you're serious about wanting to quit. It gave me the freedom to stop those nasty things and continue a similar enjoyable sensation albeit healthier.


----------



## lateralus819

Thats what I'm thinking CL.

Or i could sell the newly acquired (for free) Delta 3hp cabinet saw with 52' beis fence


----------



## richardwootton

> Quit playin games with my heart Auggie.
> 
> Anybody wanna buy some bedrocks? lawl.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Hmmm got a 604 you want to part with?? Not that I can afford it or need another smoother, but they're just so sexy…

I'm also glad to see I'm not the only smoker here, I've really got to commit to kicking this darn habit. Lat, I'm glad you've had success with the ecig, I'm going to have to look into that further.


----------



## Airframer

I smoked cigarettes for 25 years and a few months ago I quit cigarettes and picked up vaping(ecigs). Tony still gives me hell for it to this day but I am happy to have kicked those out of my life. I also save a crap ton of $$ each month with vaping no joke.. worth looking into.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya August, I'm never gonna narrow my tools down to the basics that can fit in a tool chest either. But there are a lot of things you would agree with in that book, like self-reliance and a distaste for cheaply made foreign goods.

Richard…..like this,


----------



## Airframer

logjam..


----------



## lateralus819

Good for you Eric. I have a buddy who says there is no way i save money as much as i buy mods/tanks.

I'm pretty set now that I've figured out what I like. I havn't touched a real cigarette in almost 6 months.

Richard- Like i said to August, give me a PM and i can share everything I've learned about them and what not to buy. It's worth the initial investment for YOU.


----------



## lateralus819

I love me some Bedrocks. Still kicking myself in the ass for selling my $50 #603.

I have a #606, #607, and a LN #8. Never parting with any of them!


----------



## CL810

Did someone say Bedrock?


----------



## August

Yeah red your right. I read a few pages free from some website.
Dido on cigarret I also have to many damn hobbbbbbyyyyy
Anywa anybody here like doing macro photography ?
Or guns?


----------



## August

> Did someone say Bedrock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CL810


Damn CL 
Busting his ******************** damn nice collection men.


----------



## RPhillips

I smoked for 23 years, and 2 years ago this past July I quit. Still think about smoking quite a bit, but I will not allow myself to get hooked again. I did the Vaps for a short time to help, but all in all, it was really just a matter or will power.

*Red*, if you are getting rid of any Bedrocks, hit me up. I may be interested.


----------



## lateralus819

Couldn't find my picture of my #607. Heres my (Not up to date) #4 1/2 collection


----------



## richardwootton

> Richard…..like this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red, that just ain't fair! I'm also super jealous of your photo skills….


----------



## August

Damn Lat 
I still like looking at that photo men.
red that plane looks sexy even thou it's not blone???


----------



## lateralus819




----------



## CL810

Kevin, what is the name on the lever clamp of the flat top?


----------



## lateralus819

It's a sweetheart. Same thing with my #607.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice displays of iron, Gents!


----------



## lateralus819

Oh sorry. Stanley.


----------



## ColonelTravis

> - August McCormick Lehman III


Wonder what it's like owning the *ENTIRE FREAKING L-N INVENTORY*? There isn't enough font manipulation on the site to express my covetousness.


----------



## Mosquito

Holy activity! Dang lol


----------



## WhoMe

I have to say congratulations to all of you that have quit smoking. Watching my mom try multiple times to quit only to still be smoking today makes me happy for all of you.

And loving all the great pics lately.


----------



## August

damn Lat
You sir have some nice toys.
Did you make the wooden plane?

Colonel 
I wouldn't know???? LOL
I'm just a wannabe woodworker with to much time on his hands.

In the other note christmas is coming 
I wonder if a router plane and a large shoulder plane should be on my list?
And maybe a marking gauge?


----------



## terryR

Goodness…just read on CNN that Lie-Nielsen is shutting down production! ALL tools are 1/2 price off with free shipping!!! Just enter this code at checkout: YEAHRIGHT

August, you may be the first woodworker to start with the complete LN set of tools, then learned how to use them! Proud of the stuff you are making, bud.

Nice flat tops floating around!


----------



## August

I've been using them TerryR
I made a few things around the house it's fun.
Anyway I have a ok project for my daughters room 
She wants a bunk bed with storage and stuff
Anyway the more I do work wth hands my power tools seems to collect junk now???


----------



## lateralus819

Thanks August. Yes I made that woodie for an art show at work. I never use it. In retrospect, I wish i went with a wider blade. It is only 2" wide, which is okay i suppose. It does work great though!


----------



## j1212t

There has not been enough shavings on here lately. Unfortunately i don't have great shavings to share, but I do have a goody to show.

Touched up my great granddad's rabbeting plane. Aluminium fences, otherwise a good ol' woody. Made a rabbet in a hurry, only problem is that the inside corner of the plane was nicked, so the inside corner of the rabbet was a bit rounded over. But it worked great none the less and for a 70-80 year old plane I think that is a job well done.


----------



## yuridichesky

Jake, this is pretty cool one!


----------



## Mosquito

Someone should jump on this! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lie-Nielsen-No-97-1-2-chisel-plane-Brass-Planer-/141460687502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20efb6ca8e

It's only $40 over retail and in "Very Nice" condition! ...


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Very Nice!

Here's a good way to pay it forward if you've got any extra Jack plane (or other tools) laying around. Pretty darn good cause imo. Boxed up my care package today.

http://blog.lostartpress.com/2014/10/05/hand-tool-classes-for-new-woodworkers-how-you-can-help/


----------



## August

> Someone should jump on this! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lie-Nielsen-No-97-1-2-chisel-plane-Brass-Planer-/141460687502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20efb6ca8e
> 
> It s only $40 over retail and in "Very Nice" condition! ...
> 
> - Mosquito


I'll get right on it


----------



## Mosquito

sometimes I wonder where people come up with their prices on eBay…


----------



## richardwootton

> Here s a good way to pay it forward if you ve got any extra Jack plane (or other tools) laying around. Pretty darn good cause imo. Boxed up my care package today.
> 
> http://blog.lostartpress.com/2014/10/05/hand-tool-classes-for-new-woodworkers-how-you-can-help/
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red, I'm actually really hoping to attend this class. Even though I might be a little ahead of the curve in terms of owning and using the tools often, and having a decent working knowledge of woodworking. However, I don't foresee being able to financially afford to take one of Schwarz's classes anytime in the near future. So I'd really like to try and take the chance to learn from someone like Chris. Now, if only Roy Underhill would offer a class like this I'd be in hog heaven!


----------



## RPhillips

> Here s a good way to pay it forward if you ve got any extra Jack plane (or other tools) laying around. Pretty darn good cause imo. Boxed up my care package today.
> 
> http://blog.lostartpress.com/2014/10/05/hand-tool-classes-for-new-woodworkers-how-you-can-help/
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> Red, I m actually really hoping to attend this class. Even though I might be a little ahead of the curve in terms of owning and using the tools often, and having a decent working knowledge of woodworking. However, I don t foresee being able to financially afford to take one of Schwarz s classes anytime in the near future. So I d really like to try and take the chance to learn from someone like Chris. Now, if only Roy Underhill would offer a class like this I d be in hog heaven!
> 
> - richardwootton


I'm looking into this as well (if I can find it on the schedule for the Marc Adams School).

I'm still a big ole' fat noobie and would love to attend this class. The Marc Adams school is only about 25 mins from my house, but the cost of the classes is just too high for me to realistically afford to attend, especially since it also means that I have to buy tools to attend.

Edit: OK, found it Sep 28- Oct 2. Hope that I can swing it, this would be fantastic!


----------



## 33706

*Hey, look, Everyone!!

A genuine Barbie Plane!! A short-lived collaboration between Stanley and Mattel?

As seen on eBay…
*
Hootchie-Mama!!!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Old-Vintage-Hand-Planer-RHSB-CO-No-5-Wood-Plane-Revonoc-Heavy-Large-Tool/181572329773?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140423084956%26meid%3D8a5c72b4dde64f8384457cf1e1f977ed%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D20140423084956%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D181572329773


----------



## DanKrager

The USPS lady keeps bringing the most fantastic things…I don't know where she finds them… 



















DanK


----------



## bobasaurus

Those are some lovely side rabbet planes, and they seem to take a good shaving. What models are they?


----------



## DanKrager

Those are Stanley 98 and 99. The are much smaller than I expected, but they do the job very well. Glad to have them.
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Trying to find a spot to stash these guys









Then I can go about finding a home for the wood bodied ones


----------



## bandit571

Left to right:
M-F #8
M-F #9
Stanley SW Four Square 5-1/4
Stanley t19 # 5
Stanley T17 # 5-1/2
DE6c

A M-F #14 came by, looking to get in on the action


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, I love using those. Looks like yours are the same vintage as mine, pre depth stop. One of mine has a frozen screw on the nose piece. Great find.


----------



## bobasaurus

Some more work on the plane till:










Got the first row of planes in. I still need to make upper holders to keep them really secure, but the lower holders are all done.

Edit: here's a larger picture: http://i.imgur.com/WTWlbBt.jpg


----------



## Mosquito

Nice work Allen

And in other news… I seem to have acquired another #45… and this looks to be in great shape… *Why do I keep buying these things?!*


----------



## August

You and me booth Moss ask that question.

Anyway here's a update in my shooting board.
That I made a few months back.
Everything works great .,
But eventually I knew the .45 deg had to come.
So with a sharp kinfe that was given to me by a good LJ member (CL)
I use it to score the plywood and chisel and hammer.
The shoulder plane.
And still them oak dowel.
Etc…..
Anyway here are some pics


----------



## August

> Some more work on the plane till:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the first row of planes in. I still need to make upper holders to keep them really secure, but the lower holders are all done.
> 
> Edit: here s a larger picture: http://i.imgur.com/WTWlbBt.jpg
> 
> - bobasaurus


Nice me. I love the wall.
Very nice very nice very nice

Someday


----------



## DanKrager

August, I think you are too modest when you say you are a poor woodworker. Making an accurate jig that not only works well, but looks good with clean cuts and good fit is no mean task. Cut some slack for yourself…off that big roll of slack in the corner!
DanK


----------



## CL810

^ +1


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, TOF, pre depth stop. There was another pair on the bay, pristine in the boxes with depth stops, but they quickly grew wings as some things do in competitive bidding. After thinking about it, a depth stop on these seems silly engineering…they're not cutting down, they're cutting sideways. I suppose it can be said the stops help keep the planes vertical, like using a fence to keep jointing perpendicular to faces. I prefer to learn the skill of keeping the plane where it needs to go to get the task done.

BTW, these little buggers look like they could quickly turn a straight dado into a French dovetail undercut, maybe with a little help from a chisel. Anyone ever try that?
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice pair, Dan!

;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, iv'e thought about it but then I said to myself " Myself you need an excuse to get a 444 someday in the future" so, haven't tried it


----------



## theoldfart

Augie, that Is a fine shoot board and the mitre joint looks spot on. Nice job.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Allen, are the planes in that till at an angle? Doesn't look like they are. I've got a limit how far my tool cabinet will be able to stick out, not sure if I should go horizontal like you and most others, or something like this (but not this):


----------



## RPhillips

*Allen* did you go with French cleat or a T slot on your wall that your plane til fastened to?

I'm going to do a wall soon and I've been thinking about trying T slot style versus the cleat.


----------



## bobasaurus

The till is at 10 degrees to the wall, it just doesn't show well in the picture. It's pretty steep to keep me from bumping into it as I go past, but still keeps gravity working for me. It's held on with a french cleat to my tool wall.


----------



## j1212t

I did French cleats for my plane till. Of course mine is very modest both in terms of execution and the amount of planes. But since space is an issue, I did mine in horizontal as well.


----------



## bobasaurus

Looks like some nice plane storage, Jake. That wooden try/jointer looks fun.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

*Richard and Rob*, That's cool, I hope you guys are able to attend that class. Should be a great experience.

Hope you guys get in. I don't believe they have opened the registration yet, so you guys better keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## RPhillips

Registration opens Dec 1. Fingers crossed…

*Correction to earlier post, leaning towards French cleat style wall.


----------



## terryR

Love the french cleat wall too much, Allen. Hoping to build the same IF we ever get moved to CO!

August, you've been sandbagging us, I think. You really have a degree in woodworking, don't ya? 

Bro, how much for another shooting board that fits your 51? For ME.


----------



## planepassion

Oh my August, me likey the 45 degree addition to the shooting board. Well executed.

I'm enjoying the various plane till designs being bantered about on here too.


----------



## CFrye

Jackie, the Italian plane, got a bit of a workout …


----------



## bobasaurus

Hah, I forgot how neat your swap plane was. That thing looks amazing. How does it work for you?


----------



## CFrye

She works better than I do, Allen! I have to take frequent breaks when planing. I blame the heat, or the cold, or the…
;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Of course, if anyone has the depth stop for the #98 they're lookin to off-load, let me know…










PS: Very nice, Candy!


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Smitty. What is that behind those 98's? I like the vintage look it's rockin'.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, how 'bout one sided sliding dovetails! Snicker, snicker


----------



## richardwootton

> Jackie, the Italian plane, got a bit of a workout …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


I had forgotten how cool your swap plane was Candy. Who was the maker? It's gorgeous!


----------



## theoldfart

Candy, they are used to adjust dadoes and rabbits. There is a left hand and a right hand , 98 & 99.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just my bench lamp. Lysdexic called it art nouveau, I think.


----------



## theoldfart

Uh, think I missed that one.. Hangs head in shame, snif :-(


----------



## donwilwol

Its a "fixture" in Smitty's shop.


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty, I'm curious about your comment because I researched this a little before buying. The older 98 and 99 do not receive a depth stop. ??? I don't know just when it started, but Stanley machined a vertical groove in the back to help the stop remain in position. The older planes don't have the groove. 
Are you saying your planes have the groove but no stop?
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Candy, does that beautiful racing plane make any sort of race car sounds when you use it? Or do you have to do that… 
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, #98 is sans stop, should have one. #99 should also, and does. They're not interchangeable. :-(


----------



## CFrye

Richard, fatandy2003 is the maker

Thanks anyway, Kevin.
I do believe I've seen it before, Smitty. Nice!
Dan, only sound is the sweet schhnick of blade cutting wood.


----------



## WhoMe

I inherited a nice 98 with depth stop but trying to find a matching 99 that is in good shape and not cost a bundle is taking some time. Granted, it is not a full time search but occasionally when I do look, the 99s are fewer and far between.


----------



## theoldfart

They made the 98 for a year before making the 99 so 99's are scarcer.


----------



## john2005

> Richard, fatandy2003 is the maker
> 
> Thanks anyway, Kevin.
> I do believe I ve seen it before, Smitty. Nice!
> Dan, only sound is the sweet schhnick of blade cutting wood.
> 
> - CFrye


It appears that fatandy doesn't mess around when he sets to building a plane! Very nice!

On another note, I smell bacon! Cleaning up some laminations in preparation for Christmas presents. Going to be handles….and other random stuff. I had received a couple boxes of exotic wood from the guy I bought my big delta/Milwaukee lathe from. Not sure what half of it is.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I sent this guy a message about the $140 Lie-Nielsen he had listed for $180 in "very nice" (or very tarnished) condition: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lie-Nielsen-No-97-1-2-chisel-plane-Brass-Planer-/141460687502?



> Dear ypp2,
> 
> What would the reason be that would make this plane $40 more than retail price brand new? It's definitely not anywhere near like new condition…


his response was to attack lol



> Sorry maybe you should try to find a planer on ebay that you can afford. I know when I'm tight with money I look for cheaper ones from china.
> 
> - ypp2


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

ypp2 must be the grandson of PT Barnum (if PT really said it...)


----------



## Mosquito

Must be what he's hoping for lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Lol. What an idiot. Response. "I dunno, I really wanted an American made "planer". Lemme think about it…..No, no I think I'll buy the one from Lie Nielsen for $40 less?"

I recently had a buyer try to get a partial refund out of me. Basically he put a machinist straight edge against the steel spine of a backsaw and took a pic of how he could see light. I think our exceptions of 80 year old tools might be a bit different.


----------



## Ripthorn

Red, your response should be that the human eye can see light through an opening of about .0001" (1/10,000), and that back saws are not made to those tolerances.


----------



## terryR

*Planer*
Noun: power tool frequently known as thickness planer.

Verb: person using a hand plane for work or pleasure.
( see also Bandit )
---------------

Looks to me like that LN has rust on the cutting edge. Was probably never cleaned. Worth more than new?

Nah, worth a flogging for such poor care of a fine tool…


----------



## ToddJB

I am all about contacting the seller if I buy something and it shows up not as described, but yes, I think having realistic expectations is important.


----------



## Mosquito

I usually only contact the seller if it's misrepresented or shows up damaged from shipping. I don't think I've ever contacted a seller about a vintage tool I've bought on eBay unless it shows up broken or cracked and it wasn't shown, or mentioned in the listing. Anything else is just part of the adventure of buying vintage tools with out getting to pick them up before hand lol


----------



## terryR

Goodness, Red, what another idiot! Did he put the saw's teeth against wood? Or was he planning to use the spine as a layout tool? 

Mail him a block of hardwood and some 220 grit sandpaper, and have one of your kids draw the directions on how to flatten that spine!


----------



## jmartel

Looks like they dropped the price to $160. Plus $10 for shipping of course.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah, that was after I had sent them the message that they dropped it $20. They just asked me "Just for the record how much do you think it should sell for?"


----------



## ToddJB

> They just asked me "Just for the record how much do you think it should sell for?"
> 
> - Mosquito


Ha. That's funny. Insults you in his first reply, then follows up with "I have no idea what I'm doing. Will you help?"


----------



## bobasaurus

Just came across this plane on shopgoodwill:

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?itemID=18703390

What is it? Very unique design for a block plane.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mos- say looky here. Neglected LN sell for a good 30% below retail. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141431675080?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

With that saw, it kinda felt like a shakedown. He just wanted money back….he didn't really dislike the saw or want to return it. So, I stayed cordial and called his bluff. Said I didn't think it'd be tough to straighten if there really was an issue that affected sawing. Told him if he'd like to return it I'd even pay for return shipping even though the listing didn't require it. 
Never heard back.


----------



## JayT

> Just came across this plane on shopgoodwill:
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?itemID=18703390
> 
> What is it? Very unique design for a block plane.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Looks like a Mathieson chariot plane. Worth a lot more than the current bid if that is the case. At the very least, it's a chariot plane with a Mathieson blade and still a bargain. I'm very tempted to bid.


----------



## bobasaurus

Hah, you mean to say my measly $25 bid probably won't play? Darn  .


----------



## Airframer

^Yep..

Should have kept it to yourself lol.


----------



## bobasaurus

Well, I'd be happy if one of us scored that thing. I'll bet it will clean up nicely.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos- say looky here. Neglected LN sell for a good 30% below retail.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141431675080?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> With that saw, it kinda felt like a shakedown. He just wanted money back….he didn t really dislike the saw or want to return it. So, I stayed cordial and called his bluff. Said I didn t think it d be tough to straighten if there really was an issue that affected sawing. Told him if he d like to return it I d even pay for return shipping even though the listing didn t require it.
> Never heard back.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I passed on a 112 for $165 on Craigslist. The same guy I bought the #62 and #164 from also had a 112 and 212 he'd sell. I think he wanted $180 for the 112, didn't ask on the 212


----------



## fatandy2003

Thanks for the shout out Candy. Looks like the wooden cap is still working? I was worried that it might not hold up…

Cheers,


----------



## CFrye

Cap is fine, Andy.


----------



## 33706

Oh, crap! Another plane I just gotta have, for my Brit plane collection:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Calvert-Stevens-by-Record-CS-88-Smoothing-Plane-/281484747646?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4189cc637e

Produced as a high-end plane, this Record variant was designed by two engineers Calvert & Stevens, who added a Norris-styled adjuster, Japanese cutter, and other desirable features. Produced from 1988 top 1990.

I want one.


----------



## 33706

Ooops pic and ebay text above credited to its owner. ^


----------



## lateralus819

It's a #4 1/2 too! ********************! Wish i had some dough lol!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Two planes added to the till as of yesterday: A #12 w/ SW blade, and a complete #289 also with SW cutter. Craigslist finds.










Thanks to Yoda for the quick value check on the scraper, too.










Oh, and a 70s Craftsman block, complete, adjustable mouth and lateral adjust. Should be an excellent user that I may give to my Dad (an original of the Craftsman Generation; he'll love it).


----------



## donwilwol

Sweet looking additions Smitty!!

A type 2/3 #408. It snagged it when I bought the Type 2 and Edwin Hahn. He knew Stanley and Hahn, but didn't know Sargent. I got it got $5.

Its got a type 2 base and a type 3 lateral.


----------



## putty

nice Smitty, 
all look in pretty nice shape too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No one knows Sargent like Don, I'm thinking…


----------



## 33706

Smitty: Nice # 289!! Never seen one, what a score!


----------



## daddywoofdawg

shouldn't a plane till be called a hanger? lol


----------



## RPhillips

> shouldn t a plane till be called a hanger? lol
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


word!


----------



## richardwootton

> shouldn t a plane till be called a hanger? lol
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


Well played sir!


----------



## DanKrager

Hangar, Dawg, hangar. And they both fell for it!

(D…. spelling police anyway!)

Edit: I understand like a grownup now… a pun intended.

DanK


----------



## richardwootton

> Hangar, Dawg, hangar. And they both fell for it!
> 
> (D…. spelling police anyway!)
> 
> Edit: I understand like a grownup now… a pun intended.
> 
> DanK


Lol, I was about to point out the word play, but your edit skills were just too quick.


----------



## August

Fouuuushizell


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It should be a hangar, I suppose!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Recent bench pic:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Kevin will recognize the block towards the back…


----------



## theoldfart

Yep, need more?


----------



## theoldfart

Bringing home some Olive wood.


----------



## terryR

Awesome tool porn! Love the Record with polished lever cap of gold?  A steal at $255!!!

Don, that's a sweet 408. Like the lil bead around the knob's base! I swear I'm starting to prefer Sargents for actual shavings…like their frogs better!

Smitty, whatcha building? A display rack? Now, you've got me searching for a 289! LOL!

Hey, anyone know if this Stanley routah Type5 can accept new irons from Veritas?


----------



## theoldfart

I thought you could use them, just don't remember where I heard it! 'Gettin old I guess.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry - Hardly worth mentioning, it's a plant stand.










Scraps of beetle kill pine for the legs and mahogany for the spans. Wifey wanted vase higher, I said "I can do that."



















Half - lap cross, M&T'd into legs.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not-Random Pic: Stanley #s 9, 91/2, 10 1/2, 11 and 12…


----------



## WayneC

Smitty,

You suck. I've been looking for a 289 forever…

Kevin on the router plane blades it might have been the LV web site. Are you still in Cali? How is the Truck?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

They do not come up often. Replied to the ad twice, a couple weeks apart, before seller responded and we were able to make the deal.


----------



## WayneC

I've not seen one in decent shape for less that $125 and normally around $200. Supposed to be a great plane.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, still here. Spent last week commuting from Auburn to Saratoga to Nevada City and back. The truck will be done this week. PM me if you have time time from Tues to Thurs for lunch.


----------



## theoldfart

Soooooo, what's special about a 289?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Think #78 with a skew'd cutter. Great for cross-grain, a plane that should replace my #78…

Oh, and it's also great 'cause Wayne ain't got one. Heh heh…

This one is complete and in excellent condition, paid $120. Quickly.


----------



## theoldfart

Better than a 246?


----------



## terryR

Yeah, that's a pretty boring build, Smitty…

But way to make up for it with the Stanley flush…OMG! 

Several 289's on the Bay now…even a SW!


----------



## bandit571

All lined up, not much to do









everything between a 3 sized #8 up to the DE6c. Just missing (not really) a #4-1/2









Oh. and a M-F #14 just happened to be passing by….


----------



## bobasaurus

That's a nice-looking fleet, bandit… ready for flight (planes… get it?). Do you notice much working difference when switching between the millers falls and stanleys?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Just missing (not really) a #4-1/2…" 
-Bandit

Love that


----------



## bandit571

Prefer the M-F ones for most thngs, but that is the way they are set up. Stanley #5 has a bit more camber to it….

Do happen to have a York Pitch #3….....by Dunlap, no less. It loves to go over knots and such..


----------



## richardwootton

Don't let Lat hear ya bad mouthing the 4 1/2, he'll blow a gasket!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kevin - A #246? You thinking #238? That's a light-duty plough. The #78 and #289 are moving fillusters.


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty the waistcoat and flooring are looking sharp buddy. How do you feel about the edge "grain" of the MDF? Did it take paint and give a similar finish as the face? I will be making some soon. Using all mdf vs rails and styles out of poplar would we a big effort saver.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I'm thinking along the lines of a skewed 45. Am I off base? 46 maybe?


----------



## WayneC

Skew Rabbet more along the line of a 46…. http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan14.htm

This is one of Stanley's nicest planes, in my not so humble opinion. It's sort of a hybrid between the #78 and the #278. It looks more like the common #78, except with the noticeable difference in the cutter's width and that the cutter is skewed. There are also the two scoring spurs, and a depth stop and fence that can be positioned on either side of the plane, like the #278's capability. The lever cap's screw, the depth stop's thumb screw, and the fence's thumb screw are the only parts that are nickel plated on this tool. The sides of the plane are machined flat so that it can be used on its side.

This plane can also be found with an improper fence. A proper fence has web-like additions to the casting (for strength) where the portion for the rod meets the fence proper; the rod slips through the fence's opening for it roughly about mid-way along the fence's length. An inordinate number of these planes turn up fitted with fences from a #78. It seems odd that so many of them would have lost their fences over time. Perhaps Stanley ran out of #289 fences and sold #78 fences as replacements for those guys who either lost or broke the original fence. It's hard to say for sure, but one thing is certain - the #78 fence is not designed to work well on this tool when the plane is configured for left-handed planing. The fence has two holes, one front and one back, so that an auxilary wooden fence can be added to the plane.


----------



## WayneC

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## 33706

You guys got me jones-ing for a #289… gonna have to be through mail order; ain't no such animal north of the 49th parallel…


----------



## theoldfart

Ah, grass hopper understand now. Thanks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> - WayneC


^Looks like that's where lee valley got the inspiration for their skew rabbet plane. Learned sumpin new.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm thinking for a skew'd #45, the #46 is indeed what you were thinking.

Interesting that Mr. Leach makes a close comparison between parts of the #278 and the #289; the reversible fence and stop are the only commonality between the two. The former can go chisel plane, via removable nose; the latter doesn't even have a forward iron position like it's #78 cousin. The closest thing to the #278 are Stanley's shoulder planes (#92 and #93), in my experience with the tools. But for the fence and stop, of course. But the #278 handles like a shoulder plane. And a damn fine one at that, I might add.

The spurs on the #278, btw, are identical to those found on the #444…


----------



## theoldfart

^ so one should buy a 444 to obtain spurs for a 278.? Sounds like a plan buddy!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Suuurrrreeee…. That'll work just fine !

;-)

Edit: where ever they come from, I still hate sharpening them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Smitty the waistcoat and flooring are looking sharp buddy. How do you feel about the edge "grain" of the MDF? Did it take paint and give a similar finish as the face? I will be making some soon. Using all mdf vs rails and styles out of poplar would we a big effort saver.
> 
> - ShaneA


Shane, short answer is 'no,' it does not look like the face of mdf. It takes paint fine, but is rougher / kinda raised grain in texture without sanding. And extra edge sanding is what I did to the baseboard when I ripped the top contour off to get the profile I wanted…

I've read again today on LJs the diluted glue approach to sealing the edges. That strikes me as a severe pain in the arse. If I'd be all excited about obtaining the smoothest of edges, I'd sand them (although it does plane well, too) with more attention to detail, prime, sand again, then install and final paint when all was done. But that's just my thinking based on what I've seen in my two weeks working with the stuff. Others know better, YMMV.


----------



## john2005

Smitty has all the cool toys.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

August has cool toys. So does Wayne. Red has more LN than anyone I know, as well. My stuff is big on variety, that much is certain. I love finding out what makes a certain tool do one thing vs. another; why Stanley specifically made a low angle block the size of a jack plane, for example (#62), and why a skew'd fillister (#289) is better than a straight bladed one (#78). The differences in use between the #50 and #45 and #238. That kind of stuff, to me, is very interesting. Almost as fun as making things with them… and all get used, there are no tools marked 'For Display Only'.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> -SNIP-
> 
> The spurs on the #278, btw, are identical to those found on the #444…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop
> 
> -ENDSNIP-


That's wrong / a late-nite typo. The #289 has spurs identical to the #444.


----------



## bandit571

Skewed rebate plane making some curlie items









Has a 1" wide iron ( USED to be a skew chisel for a lathe) movable fence. Cost? Maybe a couple dollars?









Seems to do a decent enough job….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It does fine work, Bandit. That was definitely a good tool build.


----------



## TheFridge

Is a torch is the best way to go to get screws out of a frog if you're not worried about paint/jappaning?

It's been soaking in citric acid for about 12 hours while getting cleaned and I couldn't break it loose with a flat head and channelocks.


----------



## bobasaurus

Looks like that thing makes clean rabbets, bandit. Nice.


----------



## bobasaurus

Fridge, did you try soaking them in a penetrating oil overnight?


----------



## donwilwol

> Is a torch is the best way to go to get screws out of a frog if you re not worried about paint/jappaning?
> 
> It s been soaking in citric acid for about 12 hours while getting cleaned and I couldn t break it loose with a flat head and channelocks.
> 
> - TheFridge


Its what I use. I doubt yours are worse then this, http://www.timetestedtools.com/saving-the-type-2--6.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, I see on another post that Putty did the diluted glue trick and essentially declared it 'easy-peazy.' Sounds like it's not a pain, then. You may want to talk to him for more detail and go that way with the mdf end grain solution.

Love this place!


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks don, and no, the heads are still on the screws.


----------



## DanKrager

I had some tall bolt removal problems with a hand brace I recently bought. I soaked it for about three weeks with holy oil (Blaster), then heated the surrounding metal as best I could with a plumbers torch. Nothing. I tapped with a hammer while turning. Nothing. OK. Mixed up the hard stuff, 50-50 acetone transmission fluid, soaked the warm metal for about an hour. Tap,Tap wiggle wiggle…lots of tap tap wiggle wiggle, and a tiny movement finally occurred. From there is was more holy oil, tap tap wiggle wiggle and it came out easily and intact. 
The moral of the story is … PATIENCE!!!
DanK


----------



## putty

Yes Shane and Smitty,

I made some valances for the wife out of MDF. I was dreading painting the end grain, saw that someone else on L.J. recommended using 50/50 water and glue.

I tried it, I just put it on my finger tip and lightly painted the end grain, it is thick enough that it fills in the pores and seals it up. try it on a piece of scrap.


----------



## john2005

+1 to patience being key to getting bolts and screws out. If she moves a little, that is not the green light to put the boots to er. Just keep it nice and gentle and it will all but fall out for you.

Meanwhile, I picked this up off CL today. Usually not much by way of hand tools. He wanted 75, so I called him, but after seeing the broken frog, his price came down. Also has a replaced tote (beech). Any guesses on the type? I thought 4 at first, but now I'm thinking either 5 or 4 with a replaced frog. Thoughts?









































































Sorry it's fuzzy, but you can see in the last pic how it may have been a frog with a lateral lever. Oh, and we ended at 35 delivered so not too bad a deal.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd say type 6. Look at the base styles, http://www.timetestedtools.com/the-bases-of-the-stanley-types.html


----------



## JayT

Looks like a type 4 to me. A type 5 or later would have the size cast into the base.


----------



## donwilwol

Jayt is right about the size, but the frog receiver should be smooth without the recesses for a type 4 (and type 5)


----------



## Gary_Roberts

I've always hankered for a Francis Nicholson plane, any plane. If you have one, please remember me at Christmas.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gary, you mean "America's first documented planemaker, Francis Nicholson"?











Credit to P. Leach.

I'm guessing they're not easy to find.


----------



## john2005

> Looks like a type 4 to me. A type 5 or later would have the size cast into the base.
> 
> - JayT


Oh, you mean the glaring No. 8 on the toe? Yeah…missed that….
Good call boys. I knew I could count on you. Now, who has a spare frog for a T6 #8?


----------



## Mosquito

Anyone here interested in a set of Stanley #8H&R bases for the #45 (with cutters)? I'll probably be listing them on eBay soon otherwise.

I've cleaned them up and sharpened them a little bit. Could probably be sharpened more, but they're the exact set I used in this video earlier:


----------



## JayT

> Looks like a type 4 to me. A type 5 or later would have the size cast into the base.
> 
> - JayT
> 
> Oh, you mean the glaring No. 8 on the toe? Yeah…missed that….
> Good call boys. I knew I could count on you. Now, who has a spare frog for a T6 #8?
> 
> - john2005


I'll take your word for it. None of the pics clearly show the number, so I figured it wasn't there.

BTW, if you find a frog, would you please duplicate it and send me one. I've been looking for a frog for a type 6-8 #8 for a while. Frog design should be the same for those three types.


----------



## Airframer

I started building the Toy handplane for the boys Christmas tool set today. I also received an old toy brace in the mail. The brace needs jaws made but it is still darn cute lol.










The parts are cut out od aluminum to keep the weight down and roughly shaped at this point. I'll be brazing it all together and then deciding on a frog assembly.










My goal with these tools is to make them as realistic as possible while still maintaining a toy like quality with them.

If there are no further updates… it's because it was a miserable failure lol.


----------



## jmartel

You know, AF, you could just buy the mini tools that Lee Valley sells. And then tell him that you made them for him. He won't know the difference…


----------



## Airframer

Those are a bit too mini (and pricey lol) for him. This plane is the size of a #2 which should fit his hand perfectly without the $200 price tag. I also wanted something dropable hence the aluminum.


----------



## donwilwol

I haven't bought a plane in a while, so, type 2 http://www.ebay.com/itm/161481837968?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I need another knuckle!!


----------



## jmartel

Nice grab, Don. I want to pick up a #18 or #19 to match my #65.


----------



## 33706

*DonW:* Does not ship to Canada… *Ouch!* Shipping $6 ….* Double Ouch!!*

Cripes, lately I've been paying more for shipping than final bid price….when I can find something to bid on!!!


----------



## donwilwol

I need to go through my knuckles and weed out my extras.


----------



## Sylvain

1500+ post since I last looked here.
Took a lot of time.

Look at the plane this guy is using at about the 4'30" time mark


----------



## JayT

That's a Veritas miniature shoulder plane. I don't know how anyone can hold onto one of those things, and can you imagine trying to sharpen an iron that small?


----------



## Sylvain

Sharpening?

Maybe the way Paul Sellers sharpens his marking knife.


----------



## terryR

Congrats on the type2, Don. Would love to see a family shot of your knuckles…

I 'won' a Stanley No.3, Type8 yesterday off the 'Bay. Goodness…paid more for it than a SW or V-logo! Rarity I suppose? Damn collectors! LOL.

The 3 Family grows…









...a Sargent 408 on the far end, and V&B 903 on the near side…


----------



## JayT

> ...a Sargent 408 on the far end, and V&B 903 on the near side…
> 
> - terryR


Isn't that V&B an 803, terry? A 903 would have flat sides. Love the V&B planes.

803










904


----------



## terryR

^yep, my bad…mine is an 803.

Does the 900 series have the same frog as the 800? Gorgeous lever cap, BTW!


----------



## JayT

Yeah, the lever caps on the 900 series are the best looking ones ever put on a mass produced plane, IMHO. There are still times I think about trying to get full set of 900's. It would take a while, as they just don't pop up very often. It would probably also require getting rid of a bunch of Roundy 'Rocks. :-o

Similar frogs, but not identical. The tops are basically the same, but the frog/base mating surfaces are different. I still need to do a blog post about the differences and similarities between the V&B lines and Bedrocks.

904










803


----------



## terryR

Thanks for those photos, JayT.
Valuable information…


----------



## August

Oh men I haven't been here for sometime here is my contribution 
Making a new HM top for my bench


----------



## bandit571

Just arrived in the mail today

Millers Falls #14-01B, type 5

Will post a few photos when I get it "presentable for the public view"

Have to pick up an Eclipse smoother tomorrow. Pick up instead of shipping it 40 miles? For $13+?


----------



## Mosquito

Bandit, for me if it was 40 miles one way I'd ship it, I only get about 25mpg so I'd be at about $10 for me lol

-

Shaving shot from last night… I'm not sure if I'm happy that I like it or not…


----------



## bandit571

Ah, but i have to take the other half along, new Walmart down there, and a Long John Silvers she likes.

Eclipse was just a $1. Van gets 20.5 mpg. Might find MORE planes, too. There are two other stores down that way, to "Bandit-tize"


----------



## bobasaurus

Those LN action shots are great, thanks for posting them. It's getting too cold for garage woodworking in Colorado these days. My next project is to insulate my garage better.


----------



## 33706

Heads Up, guys! Ever seen a *Stanley #1951?? *

Well, it's on eBay right now: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-STANLEY-No-1951-beveling-plane/351222660654?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D333008%26algo%3DRIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140620091411%26meid%3D2b73608be4c74f9693eb291c994e0269%26pid%3D100009%26prg%3D20140620091411%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D181578294988

Like to see an LJ take it home…


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, sell one Jack plane, and another sneaks in the door









A $0.99 ( free S&H) Millers Falls 14-01B Type 5

Cleaned up a bit, tested out on some cherry









spent bout an hour in rehab, the plane, NOT me. Even smoothed down some White Oak









But, what'd you expect for a dollar bill….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice handle on that MF, Bandit. Exceptional for a .99 plane. Almost "you suck" material, well done!


----------



## racerglen

Poopie I have a 194, they're just for looking at these days unless you've got a stash of the old fiber board to modify.
Mine uses a Stanley "razor blade" as the cutter..


----------



## donwilwol

.99 cents and free shipping. Now they're paying bandit to take them.


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## racerglen

Mos, is that ANOTHER ?
Sheesh, you've got it BAAAAAD…


----------



## Mosquito

they keep showing up…This was one those "Well if no one else wants it…" type situations. By far the nicest #45 I have

I did manage to sell off 2 of them a few months ago though


----------



## john2005

Dang man, look at chu. Manuals, boxes, screwdrivers and stuff. Very nice


----------



## Mosquito

Even had a packet with a spare set of spurs! Not that the plane needs them, I'm fairly certain the spurs on it were never used. There's 3 interesting cutters, though (in the picture, next to the screw driver). They're shop-made out of an old file


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Shaving shot from last night… I m not sure if I m happy that I like it or not…
> 
> - Mosquito


----------



## lateralus819

Red that is hilarious. Do love .


----------



## Mosquito

lol nice Red


----------



## Airframer

I don't know about the bronze.. I think Aluminum is the wave of the future  Well.. maybe not but should work for the boy..

Got the pieces brazed together last night and cleaned up today. Tested the size of the No 2 tote and knob. They fit pretty good so I can use them for measurements on the walnut knob/tote going on this thing… I really wishing I had a lathe right now.




























I am still waiting on a chunk of aluminum to arrive from eBay to cut the frog out of but I should be able to get the main "casting" finished by then. Gonna be fun!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> lol nice Red
> 
> - Mosquito


hehehe. I picked up a nice chunk of cocobolo today. Now that I can easily turn the knobs, I'm starting to scratch my head and wonder how long it would take me to make cocobolo knobs and totes for my LNs.

I'm a sick man.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not sick at all.


----------



## ToddJB

Super cool AF


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Smitty…..you dirty dog.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I prefer "Enabler," thank you.


----------



## j1212t

Question about new planes. i need a larger plane for face jointing or a jack plane, (obviously that is an excuse, I can very well do without, but I know a bunch of enablers like yourself will humor me)

Now, the closest place I can order LN or Veritas from online is a few thousand miles away and I don't feel confident that the fine men and women at the post office will handle my treasures as well as I would. So the only other options I have is the Stanley SW NO 62 and a Stanley Bailey no 7.

Now, I am aching to get the bevel down with 2 extra blades for different attack angles, but the No7 is a lot heftier, so my question in 2 parts:

1. It seems to me that the Bailey line is inferior to the SW line, is that correct? (Baileys with their generic knobs and totes look a lot crappier imho)

2. Which one would you get, if you didn't have either. (Keep in mind that we don't have a second market to get old ones to restore like you guys do, so buying new is my only option)


----------



## johnstoneb

The SW is merely a logo change on the Bailey design. Bailey designed the original plane that Stanley bought him out. (several times.) There are some minor design change from the type 11 to the type 12 sweetheart. One is not superior or inferior to the other.
The 62 and 7 were designed for different jobs. for facde jointeing the #7 would probably do the better job for end grain or figured wood the #62 would probably work better.


----------



## j1212t

Really? I guess I am just a lot more partial towards the cherry handles on the SW as opposed to the ones on baileys.


----------



## donwilwol

> The SW is merely a logo change on the Bailey design. Bailey designed the original plane that Stanley bought him out. (several times.) There are some minor design change from the type 11 to the type 12 sweetheart. One is not superior or inferior to the other.
> The 62 and 7 were designed for different jobs. for facde jointeing the #7 would probably do the better job for end grain or figured wood the #62 would probably work better.
> 
> - johnstoneb


I think you guys are talking about different things. John, you're statements are true about vintage, and I think Jake is referring to new, but forgive me if I am reading it wrong.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm lost Jake. Are you talking about the new Stanley Bailey/SW planes or vintage ones?


----------



## j1212t

I am talking about new planes only, can't get old ones here, sorry for being unclear:

No62 LA jack (what i referred to as SW): 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002B56CUY/ref=s9_simh_gw_p469_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1BR9NK8ZT5XX4X1AZZGX&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846

No 7 bailey
http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-Jointer-Plane-2-3-8In/dp/B0001IW4W8/ref=sr_1_1?s=power-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1415889543&sr=1-1&keywords=stanley+7+jointer

To me they both seem Stanley, but still distinctly different.


----------



## JayT

Jake, originally the SW was exactly what Bruce described. For new production planes, Stanley revived the logo for a supposedly upgraded series of tools. Here's the rub-what they are upgrading above is crap, so the bar is not set very high. The new "Bailey" series of planes are generally pretty poor quality for woodworking, there is no way I would recommend them. The SW planes, by the reviews, seem to be very hit and miss. If you get a good one, then all is well, but the odds of getting a dog are pretty high.

There have been a couple LJ members who purchased a new 62 and ended up exchanging with Stanley multiple times just to get one that all the parts fit correctly. We're not talking nit-picky issues, either, it's things like the mouth opening not large enough for the iron to even get through or the adjustable toe not the right thickness so that it is recessed into the sole by quite a bit.

Which would I get? Neither. I know that's not what you want to hear, but anything else would be a lie. Not sure where in Europe you are at and what other brands might be available to you, but an English made Clifton might be a possibility for a premium plane. Heck, I would get a Kunz before purchasing one of the new Bailey line. Actually, the newer design of the Kunz is supposed to be pretty decent, so you could look into that, also.

Depending on where you can purchase an SW, you could roll the dice and take your chances. I definitely wouldn't have one shipped, but if there is a store where you can thoroughly check out the specific tool you are buying, it might be OK. Just make sure they have a good return policy.

If you are OK purchasing from a Chinese company, you might also look at Quangsheng planes, if someone in your area carries them. I've heard that they are available through some European distributors. They are the company that makes the Wood River planes for Woodcraft (same plane, different branding) and by all reports are pretty decent. There are some, me included, that chafe at purchasing a tool from a Chinese company because of their business practices, but that is each person's decision.

Final possibility would be to build your own wooden plane. It's really not that difficult and all you would need to come up with is an iron and chip breaker set.


----------



## JayT

unjam


----------



## j1212t

Thanks a lot for th in depth explanation JayT. I love the fact that even for a "premium" line they can't get the machining done correctly.

the problem I have is that other than the NO 62 (i'll leave bailey out altogether) I only have online options. I live in Estonia, which is a country with a population of a whopping 1,3 million, so as you can gather not a lot of companies have an interest to come here to sell their products.

Example - only one physical shop here carries a part of the SW line, all else is baileys or worse.


----------



## bobasaurus

I agree with Jay, try to order a Clifton plane and see how much shipping would run you. I just checked and shipping a reasonable-sized package from the US to Estonia would cost about $100 (yikes) with consumer rates.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I prefer "Enabler," thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


hehehe. Then I went out to my shop and counted how many Lie Nielsen totes and knobs I would have to make to replace them all.

Never mind


----------



## donwilwol

if you guys don't stop posting pictures of the #164, I'm cancelling my LJ account until after xmas!!


----------



## bobro

> Question about new planes. i need a larger plane for face jointing or a jack plane, (obviously that is an excuse, I can very well do without, but I know a bunch of enablers like yourself will humor me)
> 
> Now, the closest place I can order LN or Veritas from online is a few thousand miles away and I don t feel confident that the fine men and women at the post office will handle my treasures as well as I would. So the only other options I have is the Stanley SW NO 62 and a Stanley Bailey no 7.
> 
> Now, I am aching to get the bevel down with 2 extra blades for different attack angles, but the No7 is a lot heftier, so my question in 2 parts:
> 
> 1. It seems to me that the Bailey line is inferior to the SW line, is that correct? (Baileys with their generic knobs and totes look a lot crappier imho)
> 
> 2. Which one would you get, if you didn t have either. (Keep in mind that we don t have a second market to get old ones to restore like you guys do, so buying new is my only option)
> 
> - Jake


Jake, maybe you haven't tried here:

http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/category/Hobel-3871_3581.htm?lang=en

I'm also in the "formerly socialist world", down in Slovenia. Here in the second largest city in the country the only thing even resembling a woodworking store is our "Borg", the German chain Bauhaus (iirc I saw one when I was in Tallinn). So I feel your pain. OTOH I finally found a proper sawmill out in the sticks and now I can get generously cut and well air-dried walnut and cherry for what works out to less than 2.50 USD a board foot, even for 8/4. Estonia along with Finland and Slovenia are the most forested countries in Europe so hopefully you'll be able to make up for the dismal tool and semi-product situation with good wood.


----------



## WayneC

I had a really nice lunch with Kevin (ThisOldFart) today. Lots of tool, tool chest, rust hunting and woodworking discussion was had. In the event, you want to keep an eye out for him on his way home he looks something like this.


----------



## ToddJB

Man, Fart is crop dusting LJ's all across this country.


----------



## richardwootton

Nice, it's cool to put a face with the flatulence.


----------



## summerfi

Dang, Kevin ain't a half bad looking guy when he's cleaned up.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm not really that bald, the lights were bright! It was cool to met Wayne after reading his posts and projects over the past few years. It's beginning to look like we may relocate out here in the next few years so he gave me the lowdown on lumber and rust here a bouts.

While having lunch the Toyota dealer called, my truck is ready, yea!


----------



## donwilwol

what the heck is between the bun? Looks like they served up some raccoon droppings! Aged flatus now makes sense!


----------



## theoldfart

some sorta animal protein, mmmmmm good


----------



## Hammerthumb

Are you sure that isn't Tofu?


----------



## theoldfart

NEVER ;-(


----------



## bandit571

Picked up that $0.99 Eclipse #4 today ( other half, aka The Boss, wanted to go shopping) and then went hunting a bit

Wound up paying $6 for a Stanley SW #220. A little rusty, but should clean up…OK.

I was just going to sell it, till that SW showed up on the iron. Japanning is about50-50.

Eclipse #4 with that "whaletail lateral".....someone had the blade bass-ackwards, trying to use it as a bevel up? Knob has a slight crack in it, tote is a-ok solid. Base is crack-free…so far.

BTW: adjuster wheel on the 220 has five holes. No plating seems to be left. The slide part has a "32" stamped into the underside. Some three digit number under the cap iron.

The boss even paid for lunch, too!


----------



## DanKrager

The post lady did it again…showed up with another plane! How DOES she do that??? Even in pretty good shape.








DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

VERY nice, Dan! Congrats!


----------



## bandit571

$0.99 Eclipse #4 and the Stanley SW #220









I guess this would be a "before" shot of that $6.42 blcok plane?









Knob details









and a sole-ful look









Will be refurbbing that Eclipse later….


----------



## richardwootton

That's sweet Dan! I don't really have a need for a 95 yet, but that doesn't stop me from wanting one.


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks guys. It's not a you suck deal, but it wasn't overpriced compared to others that were not so good and some pristine ones at up to triple what I paid. 
I'm not sure why I "need" this either because I learned to plane square a long time ago. It will be useful to me for thin scroll saw stock that is more difficult to plane with the big boys. It does OK for shooting end grain, too. If I had druthers, the blade needs more throat clearance to project far enough to cut the best. Not ready to modify anything until I learn more about what tune up techniques I may be overlooking. 
Bandit, your post office must be overrun with planes…they keep dumping them off at your place too? Wait…I did pay attention…you chased these while Mrs. Bandit wasn't looking. 
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

DanK- I use my no 95 to trim dados and stuff too. Oh wait, you have a no 98 & 99 you posted. Your right, you don't need it


----------



## richardwootton

Redman, what're the 98 & 99? I'm sure that a google search would answer my question, but it's more fun to ask real people.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Side rabbet planes:








http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan11.htm


----------



## j1212t

Thanks a lot for the info Bobro, especially the link, favourited! Yes, we have Bauhaus here, as well as Bauhof, and a few finnish BORG's but they all deal in POS when it comes to handplanes. 

As far as the forestation goes - yes, e have a lot of trees here, too bad it is mainly pine, fir and birch. Most wood dealers only sell fir and pine, but I have found some good ones for maple, oak and some more exotics as well. And I have some beautiful birch cut form our property, which looks nothing short of amazing.

bobasaurus - yeah, shipping is expensive, and if you are buying from a company you can also slap on about 25% worth of import taxes. 

Anyhow, thanks a lot for the info, I will scrap the idea of the stanley no62, will slap on another 100-150€ and go with the Veritas from the link Bobro so generously supplied. I know what I am buying from the proceeds of my next few builds!!

I hope with Veritas I can be sure of the machinig quality?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You want have any issues with the machining quality of a veritas plane. And if you did, their customer service is second to none.


----------



## dbray45

Veritas (Lee Valley) has been very good to me. I have a number of their tools and the quality has been excellent, Any tool company that spends the time and money to create their own formula for tool steel to make a better product - says a lot about the company.


----------



## Sylvain

Jake,
Here is another German tool dealer
prices are VAT included.

Shipping seems to be 9.90€ per order.

Are you sure you have to pay import taxes for articles coming from another EU Country? This seems to be against the EU principles/regulations.


----------



## j1212t

No taxes in EU, I thought bobasaurus was talking about US to Europe shipping, which is why I said the 25 % figure


----------



## bandit571

Dropped Mrs Bandit off at Walmart, THEN went Rust Hunting. Spent way less than she did, too.

Stanley SW @220 is now fully refurbbed, about halfway done with the Eclipse #4..

Iron for that #4: Laid in on the workbench, it wobbled around like a see-saw! Might be just a tad ….BENT?

Happen to have a spare, STRAIGHT iron of the same size. IF I can't get the bends out of the Eclipse iron, a Dunlap 2" wide will take it's place.


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, I had to laugh at your comment, but I found humor in the picture. There was a way over priced set of 98-99 on the bay and it looked like the same picture. Notice the missing toe?
DanK


----------



## bobasaurus

Jake, if you don't mind wooden planes, buying from ECE might also work. They are a German hand tool maker.

http://www.ecemmerich.com/


----------



## bandit571

Well, got the Eclipse iron straightened out. Sharpened it up. Frog cleaned and fettled and the chip breaker tuned up. Was found with the bevel …up, and the CB ON the bevel…...not good

Sole is flat, and cleaned up









Replaced the cracked knob with a walnut one I had turned awhile ago. Bolts have cleaned up brass ends. Cleaned and installed the tote. as well









as the frog . Face is flattened on the frog, bolts cleaned up. Added the sharpened iron and cb









Iron is a bit thinner than I am used to. Chipbreaker did not need much more than a good cleaning. Cleaned the lever cap









That actually has a spring in it. Got out some Doug-fir as a test track









So, for about $7.49 countung OH sales tax, I might have a couple decent planes









Neither of which took all that long to do….


----------



## donwilwol

My type 2 #18 arrived.


----------



## richardwootton

That's a good looking #18 you have there Don. Can't wait to see it when you're done cleaning it up. Going to do a full restore on it?


----------



## donwilwol

> That s a good looking #18 you have there Don. Can t wait to see it when you re done cleaning it up. Going to do a full restore on it?
> 
> - richardwootton


No full restore unless its a lot worse then it looks now when I start to clean it up.


----------



## 33706

*Bandit*: I can't count how many planes I've brought into my shop with bevel-up errors. You really know how to
make a bad plane good, without spending heaps of cash!

*Don:* great #18. I have a couple of those, but I'm more attached to my Stanley cordovan #9 1/2. Between the two, which do you prefer as a user?


----------



## Bundoman

Nice 18 Don! Only have 1 Excelsior style plane in my shop but really like that style.


----------



## summerfi

Instant plane collection. Just add money.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-273-Wood-Planes-/231393257030?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e01ce646


----------



## Mosquito

I see combination planes!


----------



## summerfi

Mos you're the closest. Better grab it. That's less than $4 per plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

what Bob said.


----------



## Mosquito

I know, I tried to tell that to the wife too lol

Actually, I think August might be closer… 4 hrs for me


----------



## donwilwol

That's a load of planes!


----------



## summerfi

They won't last long. If it was summer I'd make the trip myself.


----------



## bobasaurus

Here's an interesting combo plane on craigslist:

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/tls/4762681710.html

Seems to be a "paragon" made by garret wade. Not sure if these are still around.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

With a h/r pair. Good plane, good price!


----------



## August

Damn I luck out in that bidding your moss I'm closer LOL


----------



## Mosquito

Endgrain shaving shot with the #164. Cleaning up the cut end on a piece of curly maple


----------



## theoldfart

Bobosaurus, that combo plane is actually a Record and that is a great price. The H&R alone tends to go for $80 - $100 though you can find them for $65 if you look long enough. The Stanley's will fit it as well.


----------



## lateralus819

Mos you sold me. I think i need a #164…now what to sell?


----------



## theoldfart

^ whichever child costs you the most?


----------



## richardwootton

Lat, how about that sweet 4 1/2 sized Sargent with the brass in the lever cap? Is it a VBM?


----------



## August

Hey lat maybe you can sell all those anti planning grease??

Edit moss you have to stop posting that tool mennnnn
Donw and I is getting very jealous !!!


----------



## Mosquito

Ok, I won't post anymore pictures of me using the #164 tonight…


----------



## lateralus819

Richard- This ugly thing??


----------



## lateralus819

Kevin- I have one child and i wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## theoldfart

Kevin, looks like a keeper. He has good technique.


----------



## lateralus819

Yes he is. He loves the wood shop.

I had to keep telling him to clear his left hand from the blade. He was adamant he could do it on his own though.


----------



## theoldfart

That's a good way to be.


----------



## richardwootton

> Richard- This ugly thing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lateralus819


That's the one brotha! I'll take it off your hands as a courtesy so as to not sully the face of your 4 1/2 collection.


----------



## Waldo88

So I think I've caught the handplane bug. Just got my 3rd the other day, a Stanley type 15 No 4.

Was covered in a thick coat of grease, must have lived in an auto shop previously, but once all cleaned up and tuned up it is darn near pristine. I want to refinish the tote/knob eventually, but that is more involved time-wise than a good cleaning/flattening/sharpening (barely any flattening had to be done, was perfectly tuned at some point); I wanted to get a chance to give 'er a test drive first.

This is my first old Stanly, man it is nice to use.


----------



## theoldfart

Waldo, so where's the shavings pic? No pic then it didn't happen !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 to that - pics pls.


----------



## theoldfart

Mrs. Moss is a lefty?


----------



## Mosquito

She is not a lefty, she just chose to stand at the end of the bench. I said next time we'll work on technique lol


----------



## Waldo88

> Waldo, so where s the shavings pic? No pic then it didn t happen !
> 
> - theoldfart


Oh it happened


----------



## lateralus819

Richard- I'm sure a few people would like it!

I've definitely thought about ridding all my #4 1/2..Still haven't decided lol.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Hey, it really did happen! Looks great!


----------



## August

> Yes he is. He loves the wood shop.
> 
> I had to keep telling him to clear his left hand from the blade. He was adamant he could do it on his own though.
> 
> - lateralus819


Tell him I'll reimburse his time for helping with how to use a back saw


----------



## terryR

Mos, sweet end grain shavings! You using a back bevel on that 164?

Waldo, nice, looks like Bubinga. Thanks for the photo…showed me another way to plane thin wood! Yesterday, I had the 95 up-side down while pushing small stock past the blade…like a spill plane. Worked great for squaring tiny stock! Am considering a small jig to hold the 95…or just use wooden clamps like Waldo…

Love to learn I do!
Love that Sargent just as much, Lat!
Please don't sell it…


----------



## RPhillips

> Yes he is. He loves the wood shop.
> 
> I had to keep telling him to clear his left hand from the blade. He was adamant he could do it on his own though.
> 
> - lateralus819
> 
> Tell him I ll reimburse his time for helping with how to use a back saw
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Maybe he can show you how to apply the anti-bend grease to keep from bending them too…


----------



## August

Damn you too Rob damn :-(


----------



## Mosquito

^ lol


----------



## JayT

Anyone else see the sweet little Damascus infill smoother featured in David Barron's blog last week? Made by a guy in Australia.


----------



## Mosquito

that is gorgeous! I love Damascus steel


----------



## lateralus819

How come the edges have no grain like the faces? Interesting but beautiful plane!

Terry- No intents on selling it in the near future. Unless DonW wants it bad enough


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh my, that is a beautiful plane. Wonder if it's as fun to use as it is to look at?


----------



## bobasaurus

Good lord that is a nice-looking plane. I might have to try making an infill smoother someday.


----------



## ToddJB

> How come the edges have no grain like the faces?
> 
> - lateralus819


In doing a quick search on it, true Damascus Steel doesn't exist anymore, which would have been a through body pattern. This steel was really called Wootz Steel and was nicknamed Damascus because it was first seen by Europeans in Damascus. But we've never figured out how to make it again. What we now make and sell as Damascus is called "Pattern-Welded Steel" which is effectively sandwiching multiple steels together, which is not through body.

This was interesting to read up on. Apparently the original stuff has carbon fibers in it, which adds to the pattern, because they believe they actually use to mix organic matter, like leaves with it. Odd, but cool.


----------



## bobasaurus

Yep, the pattern welded steels sure look neat though. When sanded/polished, it just looks like regular steel. Then you etch it in ferric chloride to bring out the grain structure (usually visible due to varying nickel contents in the various steels making up the layers, I believe). The sole is probably regular steel, so etching it doesn't show layers.


----------



## summerfi

I took apart that orange knob plane that I posted in the rust hunting thread the other day. Guess what was holding the tote on. Yup, a carriage bolt.


----------



## jmartel

> Yes he is. He loves the wood shop.
> 
> I had to keep telling him to clear his left hand from the blade. He was adamant he could do it on his own though.
> 
> - lateralus819
> 
> Tell him I ll reimburse his time for helping with how to use a back saw
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III
> 
> Maybe he can show you how to apply the anti-bend grease to keep from bending them too…
> 
> - RPhillips


Man, August is going to need some more of that anti-bend grease to soothe the burns he's receiving from you guys.


----------



## August

^it happens 
I'll stare at them now so they don't bend


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Random bench work tonight, felt good to be in the shop.


----------



## OldWrangler

p













































Cleaning up my shop today I saw an old box hat I didn't recognize. Turns out it contained some old tools I had forgotten about. This one here is a plane and I was told 40 years ago it was called a Sun Plane. Supposed to be used to level the top of a wooden barrel as it planes in a circle. Now I'll bet one of you collectors probably knows what it is. It must be old, has no markings and seems to be in fair shape after this many years. Actually it is just a dust catcher for me and if some one needs it or wants it, make me an offer…..it can be bought. I would like to find it is rare and have dozens of collectors offering obscene amounts of money for it. I think it should be in some LJ's collection and so here it is. I don't have time to do any kind of auction. Just shoot me your Sunday price and the guy offering the most will get it and I'll even pay the shipping. And hell, I would even ship it to another country if the best bid comes from somewhere a long way away. For that I need to charge extra for the shipping as the paperwork, insurance, int. tracking and other stuff takes time and money. I can be privately reached at [email protected] Look closely at the pictures to see condition.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is a cool-looking plane, thanks for the pics. Hope you get a buyer!


----------



## jmartel

I think your plane warped a bit.


----------



## yuridichesky

Oh wow, what a plane!


----------



## Mosquito

I think they're sometimes generically called "Coopers Plane", but Sun Plane I believe is the more correct term, as Cooper refers to the barrel maker. I think I've seen them also called leveling planes as well. I've seen a few in antique stores, but a quick check on eBay shows they sell anywhere between $30-$100 on there


----------



## summerfi

Looks like the going price is $10.50 per dozen in beech. See this link: http://www.wkfinetools.com/hUS/edge_WhiteL&I.J.Co/tools/coopers%27P/coopers%27Leveler.asp


----------



## WhoMe

Wow, lignum was expensive back then.


----------



## RPhillips

I'll take a dozen in apple, but make mine left handed… like wranglers


----------



## donwilwol

couldn't help but think of Smitty when I cam across this

https://www.facebook.com/stanleyhistory


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, wow!!!


----------



## richardwootton

> couldn t help but think of Smitty when I cam across this
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/stanleyhistory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W


I want that! Bad!


----------



## bandit571

In addition to a SW #103, and a SW 5-1/4 four square jack, there is now a SW #220 running around in the Dungeon shop









Even has the older wheel to it









It was just $6.42 at a local antique store…


----------



## lateralus819

Is it bad that i NEED that SW belt buckle?


----------



## richardwootton

That's a belt buckle?? I thought it was just a pin. I'd give up my Lone Star Beer belt buckle for that!


----------



## summerfi

This is a belt buckle.










And this is a pin.










You can buy them both here *IF* you have a sack full of these.


----------



## RPhillips

^lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Buzzkill.


----------



## john2005

Hahahaha


----------



## bandit571

Ok, swapping irons around a bit. The DE6c has a problem. The yoke is usually almost off the wheel. Hammer to adjust things, as it is a bit sloppy. Happened to have another iron/chipbreaker the right size…..but it is on a Stanley T19 #5-1/2

Got them both apart ( need to clean them up, too) and switched things around a bit









The DE6c's BERG Shark iron is now on the Stanley. Note the chipbreakers? The slots are almost the same distance up from the edge of the iron. Was supposed to be a Union chipbreaker, looks like a Stanley one.

When to put the lever caps back on their planes









Had to loose the 5-1/2's bolt to get its lever cap under the bolt head. The DE6c's needed to be crnked down about four turns, and then a couple more once the lever was locked down.

Frogs were in the same spots









As I did not move the frogs any. This is the way I like them to sit in a plane, coplanar with the ramp in the casting.

Looked at the adjuster wheels, after adjusting the depth for a thing shaving









Yoke on the DE is still making good contact with the wheel, still have plenty of threads to use, too. As for the openings for the edges to show through









Tried to set them the same. Hmmm, now the DE6c works like new, the Jumbo is the same as it always was. What happened? Will try these two out later, to see just how they work. Stay tuned…


----------



## August

Random pics for today


----------



## bandit571

Random Photo









Random Photo #2









and just one more time


----------



## MNclone

Christmas is coming. Do I go after a low angle jack plane or a rabbet block plane? 
My current arsenal of planes as follows.
#3, 4, 5, 5 1/2, 7 for bench planes
Stanley 110 and 220 block planes.
I'm planning on making a shoulder plane someday…..


----------



## richardwootton

Get a 4 1/2, you'll love it! Btw, you'll probably get quite a few differing opinions on the matter.


----------



## lateralus819

Richard- Trying to turn more people onto the #4 1/2? 

I'll never use another smoother. #4's are too small for me.


----------



## MNclone

> Get a 4 1/2, you ll love it! Btw, you ll probably get quite a few differing opinions on the matter.
> 
> - richardwootton


I've been watching 4 1/2's on the bay for a little while. I think my 5 1/2 is currently my favorite user. 
That wasn't one of the options on my list because I think I will go vintage on that one. Old LAJ and rabbet blocks are a bit out of my price range so I will likely go new on those.


----------



## richardwootton

Oh by the way, given your choices, I'd probably go with the rabbet block plane.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a Stanley Type 10 #4-1/2 not far from you, MNclone ;-)


----------



## waho6o9

Get a router plane:









or an edge trim plane:


----------



## richardwootton

> I ve got a Stanley Type 10 #4-1/2 not far from you, MNclone ;-)
> 
> - Mosquito


Mmmmm, type 10? I've got 11 and 13, but not a type 10…


----------



## Mosquito

I got the T10 before I got my T11c, as my main user set are all T11c's… T10 was a hold-me-over until I got the T11 lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rabbet block would be the choice if it had to be that or the LA jack. But something you'd get good use of right away, that I'd recommend, would be a #50 light duty plough or a #45 multiplane. Versatile beasts, they are.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

But then, you didn't say you had a #8… Everyone needs some heft and hubris in their plane till.


----------



## richardwootton

> But then, you didn t say you had a #8… Everyone needs some heft and hubris in their plane till.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Ah, Smitty, I was about to throw that out there also. You just happened to own it with the H&H photo…


----------



## richardwootton

> But then, you didn t say you had a #8… Everyone needs some heft and hubris in their plane till.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Ah, Smitty, I was about to throw that out there also. You just happened to own it with the H&H photo…


----------



## CL810

Waho, I'd go with the router plane.


----------



## MNclone

I'm in the process of making my own router plane. 
I hadn't thought of the edge planes. Is it required to get the left and right, or will one do fine?


----------



## terryR

I have only the right handed edge plane…have to pull it towards ya sometimes, but the skewed iron rarely leaves tearout, even against the grain. It's a great 'cheater' plane for folks like me who cannot straighten edges with a jointer. MN, I would vote for a joinery plane…depends on which joints you make the most.

This is embarrassing, but I finally took this Veritas skewed rabbet out of the box after 8 months, and used it!










...friggin awesome plane, even on Birch ply. New Friend in my shop…belay my order for that dado stack!!!


----------



## planepassion

MN, how did we go from a "LA jack verus a rabbet block" discussion to edge planes? It seems to me that plane would get less use than the other two you first suggested.

My advice would be this: if you do a lot of tenon work, or need to clean up rabbets, then consider the rabbet block. If you need a solid shooting plane consider the Veritas, LA jack. If both based are covered, consider something else.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree with Brad's statements. I don't have a rabbet block plane, but I do have a shoulder plane that I use instead of the rabbet block. I've also got … "a few" #45's for making rabbets and such, and they do a decent enough job that I don't often need to clean them up.

I now have a LAJ plane, but got by just fine with out one for quite a while (truth be told, I haven't used the LAJ since I got it). In my opinion, the LAJ isn't necessary for most work, but is probably nice to have for shooting.

Just some more interjection of opinion


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I now have a LAJ plane, but got by just fine with out one for quite a while (truth be told, I haven t used the LAJ since I got it). In my opinion, the LAJ isn t necessary for most work, but is probably nice to have for shooting.
> 
> - Mosquito


It's interesting how different folks work. The no. 62 is the most used bench plane in my shop.


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't sharpened mine yet lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #62 takes a while to grow on you. It did for me, anyway.


----------



## Waldo88

The type 11 Stanley #7 I bought arrived today. Better condition than I was expecting, but it still needs a lot of work. Fortunately everything is there, nothing is broken, and nothing is stuck. Got a weekend of refurbing ahead of me. I don't have a lot of other work going on, and I don't have any pressing need to use it, so I'm going to try to get it as pristine as possible.

Now at least I have a complete basic set of planes (no 60-1/2 block, no 4, no 62, no 7). Need to find some more, fortunately the wife loves going to garage sales/estate sales/antique stores/flea markets.

Edit - I love my #62 (it is one of the new Stanley Sweethearts), I must have gotten one of the good ones, it works great. Though I don't have much basis for comparison. It definitely has way different balance than my no 4, a far lower center of gravity that lends itself to a different planning motion. Since I really learned to plane with that thing, I imagine it will always feel comfortable to me, though I can definitely see that if you learned with a Bailey style plane it would be odd to use.


----------



## RGtools

Just sayin' hi.


----------



## terryR

> It s interesting how different folks work. The no. 62 is the most used bench plane in my shop.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Same here…I reach for the 62 or 164 depending on the workpiece's length. My other bench planes are mostly toys now…


----------



## planepassion

I agree with both Smitty and BRK. On the one hand, it took a while for it to grow on me. On the other, as I used it more and more in different situations, I kept using it.

I use it almost exclusively for shooting, and my Veritsas LA jack excels in this role. It also squares up edges very well (especially end grain,) and does and excellent job of trimming down the protruding end grain of hand cut dovetail joints. Generally, I use it when I want to make finer, nicer cuts. For rough work, a good ole Stanley #5 works just fine.

Like Mos, I don't have a rabbet block plane…though truthfully, I've been coveting the Lie Nielsen version of it. And while there have been situations where I would have preferred it, like Mos, I use my Veritas medium shoulder plane. The thing is, while I get quite a bit more use out of my LA jack in terms of minutes, when I do need a rabbet/shoulder plane, nothing does the job better…even though I've logged very little mileage on it.

The bottom line is this based on my experience: you'll get the most satisfaction by spending your hard earned gift dollars on the tool on your list that you'll get the most use out of.

If you feel that you're tool kit is in a good place right now, then shift those dollars over to buying some nice wood. As an example, once I pick up a band saw, then most of my woodworking budget will be dedicated to wood/hardware/finish materials


----------



## putty

Terry, those are some nice shavings!


----------



## jmartel

Question for the peanut gallery:

What sort of plane is everyone using for a shooting plane if you can't use a dedicated shooting plane since I don't want to drop $350 on one.


----------



## Mosquito

I've been using my #5-1/2 since I got it, and used my #7 before that (Both T11 Bailey's). I'll probably end up using my newly LAJ once I get it sharpened up


----------



## RPhillips

Here's my Keen Kutter No.7 with a IBC blade/chipper. Love this plane!


----------



## CL810

> What sort of plane is everyone using for a shooting plane
> 
> - jmartel


#7


----------



## richardwootton

Those are some sweet shaving Rob. What kind of wood did you use for your leg vise chop?


----------



## jmartel

Right now at my disposal I have a #6, a #5 1/4, a pair of block planes, and a HF plane. It looks like I will be getting a Lee Valley gift certificate or two and may pick up another plane.

I would think that a shooting board plane would ideally be low angle, wouldn't it?


----------



## bobasaurus

I have one of the veritas shooting planes and it is a solid user. I do occasionally get catches or skating of the blade on weird woods, but I think it has do do with my technique and less-than-perfect shooting board. I also kind of have trouble sharpening the PM-V11 steel blade… I always seem to get a burr that I can't remove on my shaptons without a lot of work. Here is a picture of the plane in action:


----------



## bandit571

Home made shooting board I have doesn't seem to mind which plane I use on it

#1455 low angle
#9-1/2 standard angle

5 with a straight edged iron ( have 2 of them)
and a #6c.

Depends on what size I am shooting, or should I say….Chute-ing?

Quick & dirty: Mark a square line all the way around, and just plane to the line. Mark can be either a pencil, or a knifed one. then just work downhill.


----------



## bandit571

Now have this edge jointed straight, was a big crown to it









Was about 1/2" high in the middle. Flipped the plank over. Now the problem is the ends are a lot higher than the middle. IF you look closely, you can also see how "nice" the wood is on the bottom edge…....Will be fun.

BTW: what is that hook like thing holding the far end called again? It and the leg vise are about the only things locking the plank in place. The finger clamp is to keep things from settling down too far.


----------



## RPhillips

> Those are some sweet shaving Rob. What kind of wood did you use for your leg vise chop?
> 
> - richardwootton


 Red Oak… or least that's what it looks like to me. That's what the entire bench is made of, actually, the piece viced up is from the same timber.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Question for the peanut gallery:
> 
> What sort of plane is everyone using for a shooting plane if you can t use a dedicated shooting plane since I don t want to drop $350 on one.
> 
> - jmartel


I use my no 62…..which brings the conversation full circle. Honesty folks, I don't care if it's the Veritas or LN, at $245….I don't think there's a better value out there for premium planes.

That said Jmart, a shooter doesn't have to be LA, just really sharp. I can see the advantage of a heaver plane like a no 6 or 7.


----------



## Mosquito

> That said Jmart, a shooter doesn t have to be LA, just really sharp. I can see the advantage of a heaver plane like a no 6 or 7.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Which is why I used my #5-1/2. It was usually my sharpest plane lol


----------



## CL810

A big thanks to Allen, bobasauras, for posting the craigslist ad for this 45. 39 blades plus one #10 H & R set. I took a big risk after talking with the guy and purchased it. Long story short it arrived this afternoon. If I were selling it I would list it as NOS. Zero evidence of use.



















This tool was commissioned by Lee Valley and Garrett Wade. The manual states they commissioned it "to ensure that this classic and traditional tool does not become extinct." Dated Novenber 1984.

It may have taken 30 years but this tool has found a working home!


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow, that is a great-looking combo plane. I guess I should have driven down there and claimed it, but I was too lazy to drive for several hours . I want to see you sharpen up the blades and take some sweet shavings. How do you sharpen crazy shaped blades like this? Slipstones, or maybe forms made from wood and diamond grit?


----------



## jmartel

Red, the Veritas BU Jack is a consideration. I've basically been using my 5 1/4 as a scrub plane, and if I got the LA Jack then the 5 1/4 can be made more into a scrub plane.

Another plane I was considering was a #4, but I was also looking into making a wooden smoother.

If Lee Valley does discounted gift cards on Cyber monday again, I will be picking up whatever the wife will allow. I'm fairly certain my parents are buying me a gift card.

I like the look of the Lie-Nielsen better, but if I'm going to have gift cards coming in, I might as well go with the Veritas to save some cash outlay.


----------



## bobasaurus

Ugh, the lee valley cyber monday deals get me every year. That's how I ended up with my current BU jack and block, both factory seconds. I use the block all the time, it was a great buy. The jack is occasionally handy too.


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit, it's called a crochet (kroshay) not krotchet like me. Take a marker and mark it right on there. At our age there is no such thing as TV reruns. 
DanK


----------



## Tim457

Thanks for the drive by Ryan. Is that a new one you made?


----------



## DonBroussard

I picked up this iron/cap iron set recently during a trip to Oklahoma. It was near a wood body plane and wedge but not married to the plane-I think I gave a couple of bucks for the set. The iron is 2-⅛" wide and 7-¾" long and is tapered. The iron is stamped ""The Chapin-Stephens Co." in a semicircle and "Pine Meadow, Conn" below that. The cap iron has a boss to receive the screw. Some preliminary research (aka "Googling") brings up the Chapin-Stephens Co. as being in existence between the early 1900s to around 1929. The iron is in pretty good condition considering its age.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, welcome to the club. Your gonna love it, all that's left to do is get 6,8,12 H&R's and a nosing tool!


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a pair of #8H&R. Had a couple inquiries last time I posted them, but they never came back 'round…

I still need a pair of #12 Records still… then a 405 lol


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, can I ask what the #8's were going for?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Very interesting snag there Andy.


----------



## Mosquito

Kevin, I was hoping for around $100 including the shipping and everything. I need some space back, so I may grab some pictures of the stuff I'm looking to sell, and create a forum post and give it a week. Anything left after that I'd throw on eBay. Gotta make room for more stuff


----------



## jmartel

#8 planes? or #8 cutters for a 45?


----------



## Mosquito

I assumed he was talking about the #8 H&R bases lol


----------



## jmartel

Got it. I was going to say, I might be able to sneak getting a Stanley #8 past the wife.

"That plane? I've always had that one"


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Moss, I'm still on the road till 1'st week in December and then we will need to fiscally recover from the last two months. I will keep them in mind, maybe Santa Baby >


----------



## Airframer

Turned a small knob for the boys handplane on my drill press today. The shop fox drill press jig works but could it is still no lathe.





































Turned out pretty good I think. Now I just need to avoid f'ing away the post hole I can start on the tote now.


----------



## lateralus819

Picked up a type 2 #18 today in really nice shape. Has a lot of residual shavings/oil. Should turn into a good user i hope.

The clerk at the counter seemed intrigued i was actually going to use it lol.


----------



## bobasaurus

Eric, that's a great-looking aluminum plane body and a nice knob. I used to do drill press turning before I got my lathe… lots of work and not very stable, so I'm impressed you got such a nice knob out of it.

I went to the woodworking show in Denver today. Ended up buying a nice woodpeckers t-square, had to mount it on my tool wall with the till:










I've added a few upper holders to the till for stability. Now to remove a plane I lift it up, then slightly out, then down. It works pretty fluidly, even one-handed. I still need to make a couple more upper holders, then start on the second row.

The t-square came with two pencils. No sharpener in sight, so I chucked them into the lathe and sharpened with a scraper and skew  .


----------



## lateralus819

Bob- Try using a belt sander if you had one.

I watched a video and thats how they're done from the factory. I tried it and Its what I use now, much finer point and takes seconds to resharpen.


----------



## john2005

That's what we've come to? Sharpening pencils on a lathe? Surely you are not that low on projects….


----------



## john2005

See here for further Information on sharpening pencils the correct way -


----------



## pastahill

I need a #7 as a user and had now the choice between a Sargent 422 and a Stanley 7 low knob.The Sargent had VBM on the lever cap and the seller says it is from 1905 -1918. Which number the stanley is i dont know exactly. They are both in the same price range (75 -82€) I think the Stanley needs more work because of the broken handle. Which one would you choose.
P.S. The Sargent had a Stanley iron.


----------



## donwilwol

As for the Sargent versus Stanley, its all about condition. If the two were in identical condition the Stanley is probably worth a little more. Not because its a better user, but more people look for them.

Either will make a good user.


----------



## racerglen

Out of the box, add blade, sight down sole and ..









Veritas apron plane









I think I'll keep it ;-)


----------



## terryR

Eric, sorry I let ya down, and didn't offer to turn a knob…although you certainly did a fine job, and much faster than USPS could deliver anyway. Need another…PM me the specs and wood choice…

I ALWAYS sharpen pencils on the belt sander, less stress on the thin lead, and the tips seem to break less frequently.

This Canadian tool is a nice method, too…


----------



## lateralus819

I like my pencils hollow ground


----------



## terryR

^hardcore!

Ya know, speaking of pencils…I got a box from Lee Valley for last Christmas but they are junk! Maybe it's the humidity in me shop, but the lead is soft and breaks non-stop. I'm going back to the best…Ticonderoga. I cannot build anything if I cannot draw it!


----------



## lateralus819

Terry- NO! Buy these 

http://www.amazon.com/Write-Dudes-Premium-Pre-Sharpened-12-Count/dp/B005FPT78G

Made in U.S.A. and far superior. I had many issues with the ticonderogas breaking leads. I looked over and saw these and looked at the back not thinking they'd actually be U.S.A. made. They are!


----------



## August

Pics of the day
Flatning the new bench top
Plane choice
Low angle blcok
5-1/4
Low angle jack


----------



## DanKrager

Now who's gonna believe that bull about you not being a woodworker? !








Looks really nice. Just go ahead and paint it green before my green goo gets there.
DanK


----------



## terryR

Lat, thanks for the recommendation! Really, I have a pencil fetish, and only want the BEST. Even when I buy the big orange pencils for rough construction, I usually sand off the orange, and wood burn something vulgar on them! 

AML, you are amazing! And that Maple is purty!


----------



## bandit571

About the worst sharpener shaped object ever, was that thing they made for "Carpenter" pencils….

Round point on a pencil like that? Don't really work. Trace a line along 48" level sometime ....BTDT

Had an old, sharp, "beater chisel" in the nail bag. Worked great for a Carpenter pencil. Four slices, and back to foundation work..


----------



## RPhillips

Best wooden pencils I have ever used…

...but I prefer these


----------



## bandit571

Usually, I just wind up at WallieWorld, and pick up a box of them Yellow #2s

Found another use fot my 1" x 30" beltsander…...pencil sharpener.

Sometimes, I just use a ball point pen down in the Dungeon, usually after I can't find one of the 10 pencils hidding down there…..

Put a few planes away today…could even see a part of the workbench's top. Tray is still full, though…

Have a slightly better frog sitting around, doing nothing. Bright red, with a big, solid wheel….Wonder IF it would fit the eclipse #4? Looks like a "modern Stanley/ Craftsman style, about a T17. Whaletail is closed up. Tight.


----------



## john2005

So…you're not s'posed to sharpen your pencils with your pocket knife? I been doin it wrong. I'm now questioning my whole method.


----------



## lateralus819

I was using a chisel for a while which works good. Belt sander works the best, very quick to get a clean sharp lead.

Also, I'm a patriot. Even if the ticonderogas were better (which IMO they're not) I'd still buy them U.S.A. gold pencils.

They're only $1 more.


----------



## Airframer

I had no idea the pencil issue was such a hot topic! Now we know that Red used bronze LN pencils check..

Made some progress on the plane build today


----------



## Lucasd2002

*Disclaimer: I know next to nothing about hand planes*

Picked this puppy up yesterday. I thought it was a no. 7 (it was clearly longer than my no. 5), but when I got home it measured 18" long.










I should have been suspicious when the seller was sacrificing a goat in his back yard when I arrived.


----------



## terryR

Rob, that looks a great mechanical pencil. I splurged and got the swiss one from Lee valley last Christmas, and love it 100%! Lead never breaks even though it's just 3mm thick. And a sharpener in the head leaves a needle point for highlighting marking gauge lines. 4.5 stars out of 5 due to $37 price, and it's plastic.










Love that one so much…I'm seriously considering the kits sold by pen turners. Same thick-lead design, but I get to turn the wooden exterior!

Heck, we have already discussed high knob vs. low knob, bevel up vs. down, vintage vs. new, which shooter is best…

...why NOT pencils? We all use 'em.


----------



## waho6o9

Dang terryR those are some pricey lead replacements.
The pencil looks promising though.

A. Mechanical Fixpencil®
61N03.10 Additional views $34.50 Add to cart

B.  Repl. Leads, pkg. of 6
61N03.11 $23.50 Add to cart


----------



## Waldo88

Man oh man is rebuilding a #7 plane a lot of work. Spent most of my free time this weekend working on this, a Stanley type 11.

Before:









The pictures of it on the 'bay were pretty bad and useless for identification (however the description gave a clue that narrowed it down to a type 11 or 12), but I could tell it was at least sound; nothing broken or missing. About the only obvious flaws were a lot of rust and a small hole drilled in the toe.

After:









I pretty much rebuilt everything. I wanted to get it as perfect as I possibly could (I like "better than new" when I refinish things, though there will always be some scars, and that's fine). Tote/knob have a wax finish on bare wood. I spent way too much time flattening the sole and sides (way beyond what is necessary, that's fine though). For the paint I used engine paint.

It slices through wood so smooth. I was not expecting how easy it would cut. The extra weight vs. my other planes really makes a difference, once it gets going it stays going.

Someday I might add an aftermarket iron, but for now the stock iron will do fine.

The growing plane collection:









Unless I just happen to come across something cheap, next I'm probably going to get a 5-1/2 for hogging off material (though perhaps a #6, I like how heavier planes cut). Though I could use a rabbet plane as well.


----------



## Waldo88

Ugh, double.


----------



## Lucasd2002

> Man oh man is rebuilding a #7 plane a lot of work. Spent most of my free time this weekend working on this…


Waldo- that looks really nice. What is your preferred method for cleaning/derusting/restoring the lever cap, chipbreaker, etc? Would you mind listing some of your steps? Do you wire brush? Steel wool? Both? Neither? Is the inside of the sole the only thing you painted?

I have a #6 that needs some work (see 3 posts before your post).


----------



## terryR

Nice shavings, Waldo. That's a lot of steel to clean!

Waho, leads are pricey, yes. But, I'm still using the first one for 8 months now…well, it didn't see much use during summer on the farm…

I suspect the replacement lead is cheaper on pen turning websites? Got me looking now…


----------



## donwilwol

> *Disclaimer: I know next to nothing about hand planes*
> 
> Picked this puppy up yesterday. I thought it was a no. 7 (it was clearly longer than my no. 5), but when I got home it measured 18" long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have been suspicious when the seller was sacrificing a goat in his back yard when I arrived.
> 
> - Lucasd2002


Looks like a Sargent #418, but its hard to tell with just the one picture.


----------



## Waldo88

> Man oh man is rebuilding a #7 plane a lot of work. Spent most of my free time this weekend working on this…
> 
> Waldo- that looks really nice. What is your preferred method for cleaning/derusting/restoring the lever cap, chipbreaker, etc? Would you mind listing some of your steps? Do you wire brush? Steel wool? Both? Neither? Is the inside of the sole the only thing you painted?
> 
> I have a #6 that needs some work (see 3 posts before your post).
> 
> - Lucasd2002


On the #4 I just used a wire brush wheel on the grinder after a good cleaning with some mineral spirits. I used sandpaper in some areas, but only higher grits like 400-800 (except for the sole/sides, I think I started with 150 on the #4).

The #7 though was just a hunk of rust. It got a bath in some Evaporust first then I hand sanded it from #60 to #800, then steel wooled on some wax. I used a wire wheel on the Dremel for hard to reach areas.

I painted both the sole and the frog.

In person the #7 looks better than the #4, the #4 was a quick job whereas the #7 I really took my time; mixing the wire wheel with sandpaper looks ok, but when you hit everything with sandpaper you can get a really fine constant scratch pattern.

It was pretty similar to yours at first, though it probably at least had been given a good wipedown with a cleaner of some sort, it didn't have any of the dusty rust that yours has; that stuff comes off easy with a paper towel and solvent of some sort.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lucas - Good luck with your refurb!

Waldo, that #7 looks awesome indeed. And yes, pushing big iron and having it keep moving is fun to experience in person the first time you use it. And guess what? It's fun just about every time. I'd like to say it's the same with a #8, but I'd be lying… The #8 is even more fun, just as Der Leachmeister implies… If you enjoy the feeling described, "... you are compelled to own one of these (#8) planes, and not its wussy brother, the #7."

... the …slope …is …so …slippery…


----------



## donwilwol

nice work Waldo…...love the type 11.


----------



## donwilwol

> ... the …slope …is …so …slippery…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


and its a long…....slide…...


----------



## jmartel

Lucas, at 18" long, that looks to be a Stanley #6 like I have. Called a Foreplane. Shorter than the jointers, but people would sometimes use these instead when they had to carry around their toolboxes by hand everywhere. These were less weight, so it was advantageous to use instead of a #8 for instance.


----------



## bobro

> So…you re not s posed to sharpen your pencils with your pocket knife? I been doin it wrong. I m now questioning my whole method.
> 
> - john2005


You're supposed to use a Bowie knife of course. Don't tell this is one of those commie pinko internet websites! The least you can do if you're a Red is use a machete to sharpen your pencils, like Che did, man.

They probably make some microscopic infill plane for sharpening pencils, for about a thousand bucks.

Seriously though I use Staedtler Mars Lumograph and a knurled brass sharpener:. http://www.cultpens.com/i/q/MR29639/mr-double-hole-round-brass-sharpener


----------



## Waldo88

> Lucas - Good luck with your refurb!
> 
> Waldo, that #7 looks awesome indeed. And yes, pushing big iron and having it keep moving is fun to experience in person the first time you use it. And guess what? It s fun just about every time. I d like to say it s the same with a #8, but I d be lying… The #8 is even more fun, just as Der Leachmeister implies… If you enjoy the feeling described, "... you are compelled to own one of these (#8) planes, and not its wussy brother, the #7."
> 
> ... the …slope …is …so …slippery…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


The only problem with the #7, even worse with the #8, is working on something big enough to warrant its use. I had to dig around to find a big enough piece of 2×4 just to test it.

Granted I'm sure I will use it a far amount, but I'll need to be much further down said slippery slope before I'm buying planes for the fun factor with little regards to usefulness since the #7 could at least accomplish the task.

Which leads me to a quick ? - Which weighs more/is beefier, a #5-1/2 or a #6? A plane set with a high camber to hog off material is something I can definitely use (not really the forte of the low angle jack I have), and I'm pretty sure I want a heavy plane for the task.


----------



## jmartel

Waldo, the traditional stanley scrub plane is a #40. Looking online it seems as though a lot of people will do one of the #5 variants as well.

Alternatively, a scrub plane is pretty inexpensive from Lee Valley for a new one, $130.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=51871&cat=1,41182

The LN one is $165.

https://www.lie-nielsen.com/product/special-purpose-tools/scrub-plane?node=4076

I was just looking into these the other day. I might just convert my #5 1/4 though. Especially since I've already been using it as a Scrub plane would be used.


----------



## Waldo88

Scrub planes made for the task seem to be dinky little things. I understand why you'd want a shorter sole, but if you're strong enough it would seem that a heavier/wider plane would work better. Though I don't think I'd set it that aggressive so it leaves huge scallops.

I'm pretty sure what I'm looking for is the concept of a fore plane moreso than a scrub plane.


----------



## bandit571

A very nice scrub plane can be had for~$10

Called a "Windsor 33" at Harbor Freight. Regrind the iron into a 3" radius, and you have a nice #3 sized scrub plane that will hog things off with the best of them









A 2×6 that was split off a 4×6 beam of Sycamore. Little guy just ate the rough stuff alive.

A bit wider than a #40, but about as long.


----------



## JayT

Waldo, a #6 is 3 inches longer than a #5-1/2. They are the same width, so the #6 is heavier, as well.

I use a #6 with a heavily cambered blade as my fore plane. I also have a #5 set up with an even heavier camber for a scrub, but use the #6 the vast majority of the time for rough work. Both will take off a lot of material quickly, just that the #6 takes more on width and the #5 can go deeper. It makes it a lot easier to screw up with the #5. The extra mass of the #6 is also a help, though it can wear you out in a hurry, as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A jack with cambered iron is a very effective scrub plane on the faces of boards. The #40 scrub is a great tool for quickly working the edges of stuff, when a rip saw action doesn't make sense. Last night in the shop, for example, I used the #40 to dress an edge of a very distressed piece of red oak; it was a split and with a dozen passes of the scrub it was ready to joint.

I won't use a #40 on a board's face unless it's really, really bad; the bite is way aggressive given the extreme camber.


----------



## wormil

A 220 I picked up a couple days ago. The iron looks almost brand new after some Naval Jelly, I think it still has the factory edge. I might repaint the plane body someday. Also have a nice Sargent smoother on the way. One of you guys might have sold it to me, ha!



















Just for good measure and because I have nowhere else to post it, a Dandee Reel chalk line that was bad, bad, rusted. Took 3 applications of Naval Jelly and a wire brush to get it this good. Works a dandy though.


----------



## MNclone

> A 220 I picked up a couple days ago. The iron looks almost brand new after some Naval Jelly, I think it still has the factory edge. I might repaint the plane body someday. Also have a nice Sargent smoother on the way. One of you guys might have sold it to me, ha!
> 
> Just for good measure and because I have nowhere else to post it, a Dandee Reel chalk line that was bad, bad, rusted. Took 3 applications of Naval Jelly and a wire brush to get it this good. Works a dandy
> 
> - Rick M.


The Sargent will go in the mail today!
Nice work on the 220 and chalk line.


----------



## Lucasd2002

> *Disclaimer: I know next to nothing about hand planes*
> 
> Picked this puppy up yesterday. I thought it was a no. 7 (it was clearly longer than my no. 5), but when I got home it measured 18" long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have been suspicious when the seller was sacrificing a goat in his back yard when I arrived.
> 
> - Lucasd2002
> 
> Looks like a Sargent #418, but its hard to tell with just the one picture.
> 
> - Don W


Don- it is a 418 (I checked last night). I have some of the parts soaking under a layer of PB blaster now. The iron and chip breaker may need some electrolysis to fully derust (only tried steel wool and hand sanding so far - belt sander may be next).


----------



## bandit571

Just a few pieces of scrap wood









To hold the iron ready-use planes.


----------



## wormil

> The Sargent will go in the mail today!
> 
> - MNclone


Haha, I could have just posted here and we could have cut out the middleman.


----------



## bandit571

Added the extra feet, to get a better tilt back. That grinder has enough "vibes" to make thing walk around a bit.

Spent about two hours cobbling things









There is a "cap" molding on the edges, to hold things in place.

Work in Progress?


----------



## RPhillips

Yeah, this site is awesome!

So far, I've manage to pick up all my used tools from LJ's… I love that people here are more interested in seeing good tools going to good homes and helping out their fellow woodworker.


----------



## benchbuilder

I have a question, is it wrong to rehab an old but not valubale stanley hand plane with extrem changes as, black paint with hints of red, blue, gold and green. Buffing the sole, sides, blade chipbreaker and lever cap to a mirror finish. Adding a new tote and or knob, using a lever cap that has been reworked or just not the right cap for that plane? I have done this for a few planes that were just rust buckets and headed for the trash pile. I would never think of rehabing anything of value or real nice to start with. Its like if its not broke dont fix it. But the planes i have rehabed from junk have sold very well on ebay. But i was asked by a guy as to why i changed or made a plane into something it never was? So, is it wrong to redo an old junker into a nice useable plane? Here are a few of my rehabed junkers(rustbuckets).


----------



## Waldo88

I don't think so. Here's my take on rehab (also applies to furniture).

The show antique road show has done a huge disservice (and they acknowledge as much) that they have proliferated the idea that things in a decayed state are somehow worth more than things that have been refinished. This is true for 0.0001% of antiques that are only valuable to collectors as originals AND are in a condition worthy of being in a collection; needless to say only a tiny subset of antiques meet this criteria. Things are only worth what someone is willing to pay for it, there aren't THAT many collectors of high dollar old things.

Old handplanes are common, for them to be particularly valuable they'd have to be a rare but desired model (like the Stanley #1) and/or in pristine original condition (for a plane this means NOS condition with box, as enough of that stuff exists).

Old planes largely derive their value from the fact that they are useful. Old planes with a little TLC are generally a better tool than can be bought today aside from a few premium products, and the going price reflects this. They are priced as users. Frankly the better a user level plane performs and looks, the more it is worth, both to you and on the open market.

I've redone some furniture that the cult of don't redo would find ghastly (taking off original stain to raw wood/swapping out veneer for a different species to highlight contrasts/using a totally different finish/etc….), but I find it looks absolutely stunning and my work makes it a true one of a kind, and much, much better looking than the condition I started with and hence to me at least far more valuable.

So yeah, I'm an enthusiastic old stuff customizer, I don't set out to make something original looking with some patina; I look to improve whatever I'm working on as much as I can.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree with Waldo. I've never restored a plane that wasn't more valuable when I was finished. I always figured the statement about it being worth more as found came from collectors, hoping to pay less.


----------



## summerfi

http://www.robinsonsantiques.com/ice-box/labels/telephone-label-1-4.htm


----------



## Slyy

Bob those seem actually quite reasonably priced! They'd go along way to some serious shop porn!

Loaded question for the panel here I'm sure it's been asked many times but opinions change.
I want a plane for rabbet and shoulder work. I like the Veritas skew plane: it has a fence and skewed blade but the blade really limits it's work. I also like the versatility of a shoulder plane or rabbet block plane like Lie Nielsen's rabbet block plane, but with these there is no fence and my actually woodworking expertise is still rather limited since I've still mostly been tool collecting and class has hurt my free time something fierce this semester. Price is certainly a consideration but not the end all be all of my choice making points. Just want to hear some opinions out there!


----------



## lateralus819

I have both the LN rabbet block and LN Large shoulder plane.

I do love the Rabbet block due to it being a block plane but also a rabbeting plane. The one drawback (to me), is i sometimes, hit my thumb/finger on the edge of a board when cleaning inside corners. Doesn't happen in every instance but it does happen.

I rarely ever use my Shoulder plane but when i need it, it is handy. I have used it in Lieu of the block and I sometimes appreciate the "Biggness" to it. Having that extra weight and height helps me at times.

The rabbet block does work at cleaning shoulders too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I love days off that include shop time.


----------



## Mosquito

Boo… BOOO!!! (I'm at work)


----------



## JayT

> I love days off
> 
> - Smitty Cabinetshop


What're those?



> shop time.
> 
> - Smitty Cabinetshop


or that?

No planes for Christmas for me though I am getting myself a new hole making tool. It'll make consistent 0.355" diameter holes very quickly and hopefully accurately ;-P


----------



## RPhillips

> I love days off
> 
> - Smitty Cabinetshop
> 
> What re those?
> 
> shop time.
> 
> - Smitty Cabinetshop
> 
> or that?
> 
> No planes for Christmas for me though I am getting myself a new hole making tool. It ll make consistent 0.355" diameter holes very quickly and hopefully accurately ;-P
> 
> - JayT


I got one that makes .40" holes in everything I point it at.


----------



## Waldo88

Apparently that slope is getting steeper….

A rabbet plane (no 192) seems to be finding its way to me. Seems like a useful little gizmo and fairly cheap.


----------



## john2005

Sometimes I like you Smitty. Other times….


----------



## donwilwol

snowing like the dickens here. Happy thanksgiving !!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Waldo, anxious to hear how you like the #192. I don't know that's it's been reviewed here before!

Mos / John - sorry 'bout that (not).


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty how are the stops on the 52? are they accurate for miters? That thing is sweet by the way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, mine is actually missing the stepped 'plug' that fits the presets, so just a bit of trial and error is needed. Not ideal, but still fun to use. An awl I have does well in the interim.


----------



## ShaneA

So…I am guessing that part is hard to come by? lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It may be one for My local machine shop to tackle… Not sure.


----------



## jmartel

Stanley #51 and a #52, smitty? Never actually seen them before.


----------



## richardwootton

> I love days off that include shop time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smitty I'm always jealous when I see your shop.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jmart, yes. The pair are documented in this thread somewhere, from (maybe) late Summer 2013. Bought separately, made a box to hold them that's modeled after an original posted here on LJs.

Richard, thanks. I'm very, very blessed and happy to have a shop like this.

Pic that's a first for me: actually using a #98 with intent:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Snow here, too, Don!


----------



## Mosquito

And here (But I like it)


----------



## planepassion

Only a dusting of snow this morning in Denver.  Like Mos, I like snow, so I've been missing out. Was in Florida for the first snow storm of the season a couple of weeks ago.

I just feel happiness when Smitty posts. I get to see cool vintage tools at work on nice projects and it makes me smile. It helps during the periods where I haven't been able to get much shop time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brad, a pic with you in mind: the not-wall-hung got a tool hanging mod today for the router.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cyber Monday's almost here. If Lee Valley has any Shooting planes heavily discounted…... I'm so gonna cheat on Lie Nielsen like the little hand plane floozy that I am.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Floozy. ;-)


----------



## johnstoneb

61 here and snow all went away.


----------



## theoldfart

Sitting in FL and lots of snow back home ;-(
THEN Smitty posts beautiful pics 2x ;-(
Boo hoo, wahhhh

Mongo want home!


----------



## planepassion

BRK….you slut…

Oh Smitty, what a treat to wake up to on Thanksgiving morning.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A riser for the #2, a hook for the #79, a saw and monster dividers in doors, and a shelf for the #9.










More to come.


----------



## putty

Nice Smitty,

What do you store in the drawers?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cutters and fences for the #66, 71 and 164. A S18, other detritus. I think the #98/#99 pair, too.


----------



## CL810

*Red, Dang you!* I was just gonna get a gift certificate so I didn't have to get up real early. Now i'll be staying up all night hitting the refresh button!! Didn't think about the 51 scratch and special.



> Cyber Monday s almost here. If Lee Valley has any Shooting planes heavily discounted…... I m so gonna cheat on Lie Nielsen like the little hand plane floozy that I am.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^LOL. I kinda doubt they'll have any shooting planes on there.

Then again, that's a tricky plane to make. You'd think there would be a lot of blems.


----------



## putty

I have a dumb question, I saw on the top 15 where someone made a new tote for a plane. It made me think, why are they called tote's and not handles?


----------



## Airframer

> I have a dumb question, I saw on the top 15 where someone made a new tote for a plane. It made me think, why are they called tote s and not handles?
> 
> - putty


My thinking is that it has to do with the fact that it's purpose on the tool is to tote it back and forth across the wood.


----------



## summerfi

> I have a dumb question, I saw on the top 15 where someone made a new tote for a plane. It made me think, why are they called tote s and not handles?
> 
> - putty


Putty, that's not a dumb question at all. I've been wondering the same thing myself. I don't know that much about planes, but I've done a little research on saws. Nineteenth century British saw makers definitely referred to them as handles, not totes. During that period, there were specialized trades that made different parts of saws, including handles. One saw handle maker may have made handles for several different brands of saws. In order to keep their wages adequate, they banded together much as unions exist in America. They called themselves The Saw Handle Maker's Trade Protection Society. If you look at some of the 19th century American saw maker's catalogs, you see that they called them handles too, not totes. I've not found any pre-20th century source that calls saw handles totes. Somehow in recent times, calling them totes has become the fashionable thing to do. I'd rather be historically correct than fashionable, so I call them handles and will continue to do so. As for planes, I'd like to hear someone more savy than me talk about it. Are there historical sources that refer to plane totes, and if so, what are they? I'm interested in learning more about this topic.


----------



## wormil

I got curious and found this 1883 reference in The Imperial dictionary, on the basis of Webster's English dictionary, Volume 3. By John Ogilvie
"A joiner's name for the handle of a plane."

Knight's American mechanical dictionary, 1882. 
"The bottom of the stock is the sole. The toat is the handle."

Joseph Moxon used the term "tote" and if you look at the illustrations in Mechanic Exercises, the plane handles look like carrying handles. 1678










Roubo's planes also had handles for carrying.


----------



## putty

Here it is:

Webster Dictionary

1.Toat(noun)

the handle of a joiner's plane


----------



## summerfi

Ouch! The knobs on those planes look painful to use, Rick. LOL

Interesting a couple of those sources spell it toat rather than tote. So it looks like toat/tote is an historically acceptable term to use for the handle of a plane, though I question whether it was the most commonly used term during the 19th and early 20th centuries. This is a quote from the article Record Hand Planes, A History by David Lynch:

"As you will see I don't use the term Tote for the plane handle and not sure where the term Tote came from as I have looked in many Stanley catalogues and Record catalogues with no mention of any handle called a Tote. I also collect hardware and tool catalogues which number about 600 and no mention of Tote either. If anyone out there can let me know where Tote came from, please let me know, I would love to know. The dictionary definition of Tote is 'to carry by hand' or 'to make a practice of carrying'."

Lynch apparently didn't think to look in the dictionary under "toat". The absence of the term in 600 tool catalogs is pretty convincing, though, that it was not in common usage in the past. One example is this 1925 Stanley catalog.


----------



## putty

Good info Bob and Rick,

so,,, should they now be toat's or tote's


----------



## summerfi

I'm going to side with Stanley and call them handles. But if one must, then I'd say toat is more accurate.


----------



## donwilwol

the 1910 ohio tools catalog calls them handles.
All of the Sargent catalogs up to 1922 call them saw and plane handles.
The pre 1900 Stanley catalogs call them saw and plane handles.

Another interesting note, Leonard Bailey never referred to a "frog", so I'm not sure when that started either.


----------



## 33706

Don said, *"Another interesting note, Leonard Bailey never referred to a "frog", so I'm not sure when that started either."*
And, lest we forget, it was Bandit that referred to ill-fitting frogs as *"Toads"...*


----------



## terryR

^yep, I've always been afraid of red and blue toads since I thought they were poisonous.


----------



## jmartel

> ^yep, I ve always been afraid of red and blue toads since I thought they were poisonous.
> 
> - terryR


Yes, but if you lick them, you'll go on a hell of a trip.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Toat is old English,where tote is more modern day. I grew up hearing the handles as totes.


----------



## racerglen

And just to follow up on an earlier posting, bough the Veritas medium router plane, didn't even try the blade/cutter it came with, just reached to the '71 and took it's spear point down and snicketty, perfect fit, so those needing or wanting extras or more blades/cutters, the Veritas fits the 71 just dandy.
(they use the same cutters on both their full size and medium )

Carry on !


----------



## bandit571

Lever caps having faded out red logos









Or just smudges of colour. Found a little paint thingy to correct that problem









Inside that little jar is a small paint brush. I fill in around the letters completely. Let the paint cure out a day, then sand the logo just enough to allow the letters to stand out again. This happens to be a Bright RED. Already have done a couple Stanley ones in black.

If there is just a few spots where the japanning is missing, I can "patch" the spots. Maybe $4 @ Menards/WallieWorld.


----------



## CFrye

Recently contacted Lee Valley and was assured the Veritas blades will work on the Stanley 71 1/2 router plane as well.


----------



## Airframer

I spent the day with a torch securing these to the plane today. Along with the front cross brace.










All that is left is the frog and tote shaping!

As it sits now next to a #4 for scale.


----------



## bandit571

results from the Duplicolour RED today









Just the top #9s got the paint, that #8 in front did not need it. As for the rest









Front to back: 
Stanley #5-1/2 T19
Stanley#5 T17
Millers Falls #14 T4
Millers Falls #14-01B T5

And a WWII era Wards Master Quality #3









That is the Eclipse #4 beside it. The duplicolour seems to work nicely, with that little brush under the cap.


----------



## Slyy

Great info on the toat/tote/handle argument. Thx for the short write up on it Bob.

Bandit, how's that red compare to the original Millers Falls? I've got a couple breast drills that could use a good close match in the red department. DonW's ford DupliColor black works for drill shafts as well as it does for planes, just want to find a red that matches just as well.


----------



## bobro

Saw handles should be called handles, in my opinion. And since the spelling of plane totes seems to flexible, I'm going to start spelling it with an "i".


----------



## bandit571

Red seems to be close. Colour is a NG FM 306 "Cardinal Red"

Something about FORD after a bunch of other letters…...

Spelling them with an "I" might prove to be a handful?


----------



## Slyy

Thx Bandit, I'll check some out.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Restored a very old MF block plane, repainted the top and not the bottom so I could compare any color difference. Stuck with Dupli-Color since the black works so well. Both sides look the same when I look at it, except the new stuff has more of a gloss to it.


----------



## JustplaneJeff

Some Local auction finds from Wednesday nite including 2 chaplin patent planes, a Stanley #95 and most suprising of all a Winchester scraper plane that was so dirty and crusty no one new what kind it was including me, until I cleaned it up on Thursday


----------



## john2005

Like the Caplins. What's the grinding wheel with handles?


----------



## JustplaneJeff

I believe it to be a wheel dressing stone for one of those old large sharpening stones found at a lot of old farms in my area Made in Urbana Oh, about 12 miles from where I live


----------



## donwilwol

lovin those chaplins!!!


----------



## upchuck

JustPlaneJeff-

Cool finds. Lucky you. But I'm a bit confused (not unusual for me).

1) Does that Winchester Scraper have a wooden sole? Beech? Factory or user modification? How wide is the blade?

2)I'm guessing that the two planes with the ribs on the top are the Chaplins. What is the third plane; I'm talking about the high knobber on the left in your last photo? Is Chaplin related to Chapin-Stephens of Pine Meadow, Conn?

chuck


----------



## JustplaneJeff

Chuck- the scraper was so dirty and rusty, so I did an overhaul on it. The plane, which was made by sargent, for Winchester, originaly came with a beech bottom. I put a curly maple bottom on it for looks and hardness. As for the the third plane in the photo, its old but there are no identifying marks that I can find. All in all I'm happy with my find.


----------



## bandit571

Third plane LOOKS like a Liberty Bell steel bodied plane

They made both a #4 size and a #5 sized one. Depth adjuster is the same as a wood bodied Liberty Bell.

Picked up a W. Butcher ironed jack plane for a fiver today….Will need quite a bit of work.


----------



## donwilwol

Third plane looks like a defiance. The Liberty Bell had a Liberty Bell on the cap, a doubled steel sole, and a chip breaker I think. Maybe a 1213?


----------



## 33706

*@Jeff:* does your third plane in the photo have an integral frog? I believe I have an almost exact twin to it, with a slightly different cap and knob. No identifying marks…anywhere.

Easiest way to spot an all-steel Liberty Bell is by the square toe, no radius at all on the leading edge. I'd like to have a couple of those Liberties myself.


----------



## donwilwol

This is a defiance.


----------



## 33706

Here's my as yet unidentified orphan.


----------



## donwilwol

I duno!


----------



## upchuck

poopiekat-

How about yours…"integral frog"? I picked up one sorta like that too earlier this month. I know why I picked it up…$5.00 orphans are hard not to take home and introduce to the rest of the family. And IME $5.00 are so ugly that the rest of the family will not feel slighted. Plus I can do whatever twisted idea I can come up with to a no name $5.00 plane without feeling a touch of guilt, remorse, or loss when I really screw it up.

chuck


----------



## JustplaneJeff

The frog is internal but unlike the one on yours Poopiekat mine has a threaded hole about 1/2 way up the vertical surface of the frog which pitched about the same angle as the iron. Also the cap is shaped more like the Defiance Don shows


----------



## JKMDETAIL

All I can say is wow. So many planes. I always loved them, I have stayed here to long and am catching the decease. How do you stop it? I did mange to get a small fix this weekend. The thing has surface rust was all. Don't think it had been used much. I know you guys can tell me more about it. How old, what its worth maybe. I'm just getting started in these things.


----------



## lateralus819

Unfortunately that defiance isn't worth much really.


----------



## donwilwol

That's a #1203(8") or 1204(9") defiance. It was a cheaper plane marketed at home owners. They were made about 1939thru 1953.


----------



## bobasaurus

I used a router plane for the first time yesterday. Here's my 71 cleaning up the bottom of a dado in some poplar:










It worked great, quite fun to use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Did Defiance planes feature rosewood in their earliest iterations? That one sure looks like it has nice wood (or a great stain / finish job). Nothing with rosewood sucks just too bad.


----------



## lateralus819

I do believe this was the first iteration of the Defiance line by Leonard Bailey. I could be wrong though, could be two totally separate Defiance lines.


----------



## bandit571

Try a shot at one I had









Defiance #4









BRIGHT red handles, and that Defiance frog. These also had a special lever cap to them









And NOT a plain one.









Liberty Bell cap iron.


----------



## CL810

Allen, router planes = fun.


----------



## bandit571

On another note, a $5 Jack plane has been through the Rehab Center.

16-1/2" long, by 2-3/4" wide. Iron and chipbreaker are from W. Butcher. A nail holds the front of the handle/toat/tote in place. have reground the edge of the iron into a decent radius. With a LARGE mouth, this will be a scrub jack
A look at progress so far









After about 6-7 coats of BLO. Cleaned the sole. Whomever used this, was always running it at a diagonal to an edge. Tried to remove some of it. BIG mouth









Might be able to see the cambered edge. Butcher iron is 2-1/8" wide, and tapered. Chipbreaker has no rounded "hump", just an angled edge. Bolt is HUGE.









Not too bad, for a fiver. Sat it beside the Try plane









Mutt & Jeff? No markings, other than a "A.C" on the side. And the metal parts both having a "W. Butcher" with an arrow logo.


----------



## donwilwol

There were several lines of defiance, from Bailey's to Stanley's not to bad to Stanley's "this really sucks".

I doubt that one is rosewood, but stranger things have happened.










Did some rosewood makin myself today. Put one on a 6C


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow Don, those rosewood totes look beautiful.

I got some more work done on my tool wall this weekend:










Bigger picture: http://i.imgur.com/Eagux8M.jpg

The planes on the till are now all secured with upper or tight-fitting lower holders, I made a chisel rack (this was what I used the #71 on), and a crappy saw rack… I'll make a proper saw till eventually.

I'm a little worried about chisels falling out of the rack, despite my best efforts to make each one fit well. I might put on a front piece and require full lift-outs for the chisels, or make some kind of bottom holder.


----------



## Mosquito

Planing is a lot less work when… someone else is doing it. "That's a lot easier than the eraser!" (removing pencil lines)


----------



## CFrye

Mos, does she realize the slippery slope you're starting her on?


----------



## Mosquito

I don't know what slope you're talking about ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

> I don t know what slope you re talking about ;-)
> 
> - Mosquito


Everyone loves a good waterslide.


----------



## Mosquito

Oh, slope! I think that one's 12 degrees? My #5-1/2 is 45… lol

I guess it is ski season…

Even used one of the specialty planes


----------



## JKMDETAIL

I do know this it works better and is light than the craftsman I have of the same size. It does seem to be better made.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

One hour…...;-)


----------



## waho6o9

For Lee Valley?


----------



## jmartel

Yep. Their cyber monday deal is in 40 min.


----------



## waho6o9

Right on


----------



## Slyy

Didn't realize it was starting this evening. Need a router plane and some new chisels set. Still looking to get a rabbet plane perhaps as well.


----------



## CL810

Did they start at midnight ET last year?


----------



## knockknock

> Did they start at midnight ET last year?
> - CL810


Yes, maybe a couple of minutes after.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol…. I didn't think I was the only one. I never am here;-)


----------



## jmartel

Red, they have the shooter plane.

No discounts on gift cards though. Darn.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Trigger pulled. I'm stoked.










I noticed the LV site was running pretty slow….lol.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This is what I wanted last year, but they didn't have it. $165 is a steal for their skew rabbet plane.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/home/page.aspx?p=72361&cat=900132&ap=1


----------



## Airframer

Had a look around and nothing I couldn't really live without though the shooter was very tempting. I was really hoping for some discounted gift cards.. oh well.


----------



## bobasaurus

Stupid lee valley cart seems to be down right now. TAKE MY MONEY DAMNIT!


----------



## Airframer

unjammer..


----------



## Mosquito

I'd like to buy the shooting plane, my cart says 1 item, but when I go to my cart it says empty booo massive influx of traffic breaking things


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I was going to grab either some discounted gift cards, or either a Low Angle Smoother or a Low Angle Jack. They have the Bevel Up Smoother, but I wanted the full machined sole on the sides so it can be used to shoot miters and end grain.

Site is down to a crawl now.


----------



## Mosquito

Guess I won't be getting a shooting plane after all…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yikes, hope your able to get one Mos.

Wonder if they stopped the gift cards because too many guys were crafty like Andy and saved them for the next free shipping event;-)


----------



## bobasaurus

Hah, still down. I really hope I can get my order through. Cart says 5 items on the top, but it's showing up as empty.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Crap. That quick ehh Mos? Suckage.

edit- course I'll try not to get too excited til I have it in my hands. I have a receipt though.


----------



## jmartel

It wasn't saying it was sold out. More of the problems with the cart like what Allen has as well. I tried it myself.


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, cart problem. If it's not sorted out soon I'll likely miss out on it, as I can't stay up all night waiting for it. At one point, I saw my cart contents, but trying to continue to check out resulted in no items again


----------



## lateralus819

Agree Mos. I had my item all ready and was SO close, went to change the ship to real quick and it died. Bummer.


----------



## bobasaurus

If you're using firefox, try installing this add on:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/check4change/

I have it checking my cart total every 5 minutes.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm using an auto reload plugin for chrome, and have it set up on the second monitor lol


----------



## lateralus819

How could they not expect this?

Has this not happened before?

I bet the Lee Valley IT guy is home drooling in his pillow LOL.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, in years past, I've had quantities run out on something while I'm checking out…..but they've got some other issue for sure. I can't even buy some of the other piddly stuff that surely isn't sold out.

Man….LV is gonna get some nasty emails tomorrow…..lol.


----------



## CL810

It's getting better. Not taking as long to view empty cart. LOL. This last time my wish list showed up.


----------



## CL810

.


----------



## CL810

Interwebz broken everywhere.


----------



## lateralus819

Lol CL this stinks!


----------



## Mosquito

Success!


----------



## lateralus819

Success!!


----------



## jmartel

Works for me. Go go go.

Looks like they are sold out of righties.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's working Guys….get back on there!

edit: late in hindsight.


----------



## CL810

Got mine!!!!


----------



## CL810

Unjammy


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I had a conspiracy with Lee Valley to make you all stay up late and be tired for work.

Ahh….this was fun.


----------



## Mosquito

happily it's only 10 after 12 for me, so I'm up no later than "normal" lol


----------



## jmartel

It's a good thing they didn't have the smoother or jack that I wanted. Determined today that I need a new chain/sprockets for the bike, which will cost about the same $200ish.


----------



## bobasaurus

Heck yes, got my order through. The change-testing plugin started playing Bowie's "Changes", and I went into action lol. Here's what I got:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, 20 minutes later nearly all the planes are sold out.

Lol Allen. Good stuff.


----------



## jmartel

Good haul, Allen. I have the Dovetail saw. I like it, but I haven't ever used anything nicer, so I can't compare.


----------



## Mosquito

If I had more money in the fun money accounts, I would have probably gotten the left hand skew rabbet plane. Left hand because I've got a couple #46's, but would be nice to be able to go back the other direction, should the grain play happier that way. Oh well


----------



## bobasaurus

I've never used a cabinet scraper before, hopefully it will prove useful. My card scraper is quite handy. I have the 20 ppi dovetail saw from a previous year's sale, and it works well but sucks on 4/4 or larger stock. Hopefully the 14 ppi version will do better. I've heard lots of good things about the skew rabbet, it'll be fun to use.


----------



## chrisstef

Just seen in the local newspaper that they are having "Waltfest" this coming Saturday at one of my old haunts, the AOH Irish club in Waterbury CT, to benefit Walt from Brass City Records / Tools. Found a page on facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/events/293584030834851/

http://www.rep-am.com/news/local/846607.txt

Also looks like some local bands are putting out a CD in benefit as well. Ill keep my eyes open on the local paper to keep all informed.


----------



## jmartel

Red, you will have to put up a thorough review on the shooting plane when you get it in. I'm assuming a new shooting board will need to be made for it?


----------



## CL810

Right out of the box…


----------



## Airframer

You sucks all around today! If I had a bit more disposable fun money I probably would have bought the shooter.. oh well.

Well, today I had enough time to make a lot of headway on the mini toy plane. Just a few details left like a blade and lat adjuster and some final shaping then… time for Paint!




























Nearly killed my new sander shaping this thing lol.. That is a #2 cap next to it for scale..










I'll be updating my build blog with more pics soon..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Eric, don't be a pooper. Must resist "must be nice" syndrome;-)

Andy- Your gonna love that friggin plane. Didn't take me long to learn why Thomas LN calls it the finest tool they make.

Jmart- Sounds like several of us got one. I'm sure someone will review it. I'm hoping to rework my current shooting board to fit.

Deep down I will always want the LN 51, but economics tipped the scale. I just had a hard time dropping 500 bones for a one trick pony….even when I had the cash. Half that….ya. Course, if I'm not crazy about the LV, I'm sure I'll sell it one day and justify the LN.


----------



## Airframer

> ^Eric, don t be a pooper. Must resist "must be nice" syndrome;-)
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


No pooping intended. That was a great price for the shooter I just couldn't justify it at the moment.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh, there was pooping involved. lawl.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree, Red. $500 is a lot for the LN, but $250-ish for the Veritas is much easier to swallow. Look at it this way, if you use the Veritas for a while, decide you don't like it, and can manage to sell it for that same $250-ish, it's only the same amount you spent for the Veritas added on top of what you get from selling it to get the LN ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Apparently, my Veritas shooting plane will end up being my Christmas present from the wife, and she'll be getting a new monitor from me to go with the computer I'm building her. That's both good and bad. Bad being I may have to wait until Christmas to use it, but good in that it may not come out of my "fun money" then lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehe. Mine showed shipped by 830 this morning. Guess that's my reward for having quicker fingers than ya'll. i had my confirmation email by 11:03 last night

Then, last night I went on to work from 12am til 3pm today. That should cover some Xmas gifts.


----------



## CL810

You suck Red! My order has been confirmed but no shipping notice. Oh well….


----------



## richardwootton

> You suck Red! My order has been confirmed but no shipping notice. Oh well….
> 
> - CL810


You guys all suck! I'm restoring a type 11 number 5 to use as my dedicated shooting plane. One of these days a low angle will make it into the arsenal!


----------



## terryR

> Right out of the box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CL810


Congrats, Clayton! didn't bother to sharpen mine for 8 months!  Darn LN irons have such flat backs, they stick to my wet DMT's. Never had that happen with another iron…

Edit: yeah, you guys with new shooters suck.


----------



## JayT

FYI, since it hasn't been formally announced yet, Mos & I are working on a 2015 LJ Calendar. Planning on something similar to last year, with incorporating pics from the swaps and those posted to the galootish threads during 2014. You know, the Handplanes of Your Workbench Saw Dreams Smackdown stuff. We might be hitting some of you up for higher res pics, if the ones pulled off the site aren't enough.

We will hopefully have something ready quite a bit earlier than last year's version. One of us will post an order link when it is done.


----------



## Mosquito

Shipping confirmation e-mail today… happy 

And heck yes on the calendar. I've even made the upload site that we used last year better for this year  I think we've got it figured out, so it shouldn't take too long. Should be able to have them before 2015 starts this year :-D


----------



## CL810

Thanks Mos and JayT!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Excellent news on the calendar!


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I have this Stanley and was wondering what it is,is it any thing special,should I restore or just clean it up,what is it worth?


----------



## JayT

Later model Stanley #5 jack plane. Not really anything special or collectible, but could be cleaned up to a very good user. I'd start by cleaning it up & derusting and then see where you are at. If you plan to restore more planes, this would be a good one to practice on. All cleaned up and ready to use, it might have a value of $25 or so. I routinely see planes similar to that one available for $5-10 in similar condition.

Welcome to the slippery slope.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> Later model Stanley #5 jack plane. Not really anything special or collectible, but could be cleaned up to a very good user. I d start by cleaning it up & derusting and then see where you are at. If you plan to restore more planes, this would be a good one to practice on. All cleaned up and ready to use, it might have a value of $25 or so. I routinely see planes similar to that one available for $5-10 in similar condition.
> 
> Welcome to the slippery slope.
> 
> - JayT


I notice the cast "ribs" on the body is that a sign of more modern planes?


----------



## JayT

Yes, that's one obvious sign. The blue finish on the body, folded lateral adjuster and the black painted knob & tote are also characteristics of the later model Stanley's.


----------



## waho6o9

Great news on the calendar Gents.


----------



## mochoa

Great new toys here guys, cant wait to see all the action shots to come.

What should I get for Christmas? 
-Bronze LN Spoke shave (been making a lot of spoons lately and it will come in handy)
Or
-Veritas Skew Rabbet plane? (been making a lot of rabbets on 6 Board chests)

I'm kind of leaning towards the Skew Rabbet.


----------



## mochoa

Oh and thank for putting together the calendar guys, Cant wait to order one.


----------



## richardwootton

Skew rabbet! Mainly because that's what I want, but I'm pretty sure Santa ain't dropping that business down my chimney…


----------



## theoldfart

Jay and Mos, thank you. Can't wait to order. BTW Mos, my phone wants your name to be Amos!


----------



## Mosquito

lol that's one I haven't heard yet Kevin


----------



## Slyy

> Jay and Mos, thank you. Can t wait to order. BTW Mos, my phone wants your name to be Amos!
> 
> - theoldfart


Kevin, for some reason my phone always tries to through out "Melvin" for you…


----------



## j1212t

Hey all, quick question about blade material - I am finally pulling the trigger on a great handplane, will put my proceeds from my last commission towards getting myself my first proper plane. (hopefully I'll have a pic to post within a month or so  )

So I am going for the Veritas LA jointer, as I understand to get the most versatility out of it, I should get the different angle blades for it as well (25, 38 and 50) so my question is should I go with A2 or PM-V11. As I understand the PM is a lot more durable, but that also should make it more time consuming to sharpen, so which do you guys reccommend? (I have a DMT coarse/fine stone and a waterstone with 3000/800 for my sharpening + a strop)

I'll probably get the fence as well, so the price difference in different blades won't be a big factor in proportion to the order size. So any tips would be highly appreciated.


----------



## dbray45

I would get the PM blade - and I always get the accessories - because you never know.

When you are a tool company and go to the expense and time that they did to create a new tool steel, you can make a logical assumption that it isn't junk. They have a great line of tools, adding something that takes away from that line would be seriously stupid, they don't seem to be - and their warranty is good if you have a problem.


----------



## waho6o9

I like the PM blade on my Veritas edge trim plane.

It's easy to sharpen and holds its edge well.

I use a Nagura stone to make a slurry on the 8000 
water stone, makes for a keen edge to go to the 
strop.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

I've got a PM-V11 blade for my shoulder plane, and it holds an edge longer than any of my O1, A2, or old Stanley steels without question. I'd definitely go with PM-V11 whenever possible.


----------



## lateralus819

Recieved my LV shooting plane today. Thing of beauty really. It does have some flaws, so i can clearly see why they couldn't sell it as "New"

They don't bother me a bit! It's a hefty bugger too. I'll hopefully play with it tmorrow.


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow you received your order really quickly, lat. Mine won't be delivered until next Monday, I'm jealous. The shooting plane is quite nice… I built a shooting board for mine but it's a hair wobbly so I have some trouble getting repeatability in my cuts. I'll build a better one someday with a nice ramped design.

I signed up for an online secret santa this year with about 200k people participating (through reddit). My giftee likes writing, so I'm planning a mostly-hand-tool build of a portable writing desk. Gotta use the new skew rabbet and make some breadboard ends (never tried them before, always wanted to).


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lat lives in NY…..where the LV US distributor is. He gets his order faster….but has to pay sales tax for the luxury….Doh!

Mine will be here tomorrow….so we can compare flaws.


----------



## jmartel

> Mine will be here tomorrow….so we can compare flaws.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


And then console each other later with a gallon of ice cream and a chick flick?


----------



## bandit571

Plane till had some room to it, so a few dividers were added









So some other smaller planes could show off. There is another block plane, but it resides in the box it came in. And









Still two jacks, and a pair of #3s in the chest. I don't think they would fit. As for the newest wood plane









Seems to do ok as a jack plane. The 22" long Try Plane even took a swipe









Ever get shavings that just crumble when you pick them up? There IS another Stanley SW plane in the shop









A Stanley SW #70.

Laid out a few drills,still have a few to bring down to the tool chest









From a PEXTO 8012 down to a Stanley VICTOR 8" plus a Stanley "Eggbeater" May have to make a rack for these….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, lost that post…somewhere?


----------



## Mosquito

My Shooting plane should be here on Friday… and them I'm gone for the weekend Saturday until Monday


----------



## donwilwol

> My Shooting plane should be here on Friday… and them I m gone for the weekend Saturday until Monday
> 
> - Mosquito


You should drop ship that to me so it doesn't get lonely over the weekend!


----------



## john2005

Surprised none of you grabbed that one from Patrick. Total. Drool. Worthy.


----------



## Airframer

Aside from more tote shaping the fabricating is complete finally… Time for some "jappanning"


----------



## richardwootton

AF, that's turning out incredibly well!


----------



## DanKrager

AF, that it totally awesome! Just in time to do a couple little hold fasts before Christmas!
DanK


----------



## Airframer

> AF, that it totally awesome! Just in time to do a couple little hold fasts before Christmas!
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Oh he has one already. Those pics are on top of his little bench and in a couple you can see his little hold fast in the background lol.


----------



## 33706

Airframer: Would you consider "anodizing" for an awesome finish?


----------



## bobasaurus

Airframer, that is a remarkable piece of work. Never seen someone re-create a bailey-style metal plane before. I don't see a yoke on that frog… how does depth adjustment work?


----------



## Airframer

Poopiekat - that would be beyond my resources and time allotment for this project i think. I am going to do a brushed finish on the bare metal parts and black semi-gloss engine enamel on the jappaned areas and call it a day.



> I don t see a yoke on that frog… how does depth adjustment work?
> 
> - bobasaurus


It doesn't lol. A single screw holds the cap/blade/frog assembly in place. This is to lessen the likely hood of it coming apart and frustrating an 18 month old to death trying to figure out how to "Fiss it" ;-)


----------



## john2005

Eric, you have done an outstanding job on that. I am impressed at how close it is in appearance to a Stanley.

P.s. I have 2 5/8" holdfasts laying around that I will never use. They are yours if you want em.


----------



## planepassion

AF, I'll bet your son is going to love playing with the plane you're fashioning. Nice job.

Bandit, looks like you're getting organized for the new year. Thanks for sharing.

By the way, I LOVE my PEXTO brace. The chuck is very good, holds bits firmly and overall the brace operates smoothly. By chance, I picked up the 8" model at an estate sale and have loved it ever since.


----------



## ToddJB

Eric, you're so cool. What's the logo?


----------



## Airframer

> What s the logo?
> 
> - ToddJB


It is my miserable attempt at relief carving his initials into the lever cap. It still turned out "logoish" so oh well.

I also stamped all the other important areas that the logo would show up ..


----------



## jmartel

Makin some MDF shavings.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

caution. sharp.


----------



## bandit571

Roy Underhill has a video out about "Vise-less Benches"

In one scene, Roy uses a Buck Rodgers handplane, might have been a jack plane version. There is also a LARGE wood try plane in use. And a small, maybe a 9-1/2 blockplane, he uses for shaping a curved area.

Was making a couple LARGE cams that interlock. One pushes a board into through the pivot area of the cams until it hits the interlocked fingers. Then the board is lock in place. Used this "vise" to edge joint a board or two….

Might want to look it up?


----------



## bobasaurus

Nice, Red. Looks like you need to close that mouth a little though, lol (or extend the blade, hard to tell . Did you get the PM-V11 steel blade? That's what I have on mine… I find it tricky to sharpen compared to A2, but it does hold an edge forever.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks Allen. I do need to set it up. I did get the pm-v11 blade. I like those blades too.

It does have some little dings and scratches. Nothing that wouldn't have happened the first year in my shop. just need to modify my shooting board. Shouldn't be too tough.


----------



## August

> caution. sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


red did you cross the other side?
oh men now have to find me a new hero???


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehe. I warned….I'm a hand plane floozy. $250 for a shooter was too good to pass up.

Little honing and she works great. I can't help but wish it was a little heavier. But still, puts my no 62 to shame for the task.


----------



## bobasaurus

Red, careful with the exposed screws on the track. I scratched my shooter when picking it up off the board because of em . Had to countersink and put some tape over to prevent more damage.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Not a bad idea Allen. Probably could be a knuckle banger too. That was the part I had to modify and I wanted to leave it adjustable this time.


----------



## bobasaurus

Hmm, maybe some thick electrical tape over it would work temporarily?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh…I've got some better screws that will work countersunk. I was just all twitterpated;-)


----------



## CL810

Works so well!









Only "defect" I could find.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Doesn't it though. Lookin good Andy.

The worst on mine is the handle it's got some really rough spots. Easy enough to fix.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Welcome to the Shoot Plane club, boys! Looking good!


----------



## August

> Works so well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only "defect" I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CL810


Nice CL


----------



## putty

does the cutter have a radius to it…like the opening


----------



## CL810

Here's a better pic of the mouth.


----------



## donwilwol

ok, let's break up the LV monotony


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ok.


----------



## August

^lol
I'm jealous I have to post toooo


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Clayton, that's an awesome buy if that's the only defect, really nice, worth staying up for, I think!

Love that side knob, Yoda.


----------



## lateralus819

Mine has a pit like claytons. Once i get my replacement phone id like to take pics of mine and compare and see what the flaws are and what aren't.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pretty cool they're available with flaws but not stamped (marked?) as IMPERFECT somehow.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty showin' the good stuff. Color me green!


----------



## richardwootton

> Smitty showin the good stuff. Color me green!
> 
> - theoldfart


Yo tambien! That's "me too" in Spanish for the non Spanish speaking world.


----------



## August

tama ang sinabe mo kaibigan Richard


----------



## CL810

Smitty, I have Red to thank for that. I was just going to buy gift certificates like I did last year. Then he mentioned the possibility of the shooting plane seconds. So I stayed up and snagged one. And darned if they didn't stop selling gift certificates.


----------



## Ripthorn

I'll take my cue from Don. It's no shooter, but is made to work on its side:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Smitty, I have Red to thank for that. I was just going to buy gift certificates like I did last year. Then he mentioned the possibility of the shooting plane seconds. So I stayed up and snagged one. And darned if they didn t stop selling gift certificates.
> 
> - CL810


Thank Schmank! I blabbed my big mouth on here and realized I gave myself a bunch of competition to buy one. Then I had to spend the next week practicing with my laptop mouse and speed typing my credit card number just so I could beat ya'll to the punch.

lawl.


----------



## Mosquito

Copy-Paste Red ;-)

At least you didn't have to wait 30 minutes before the checkout worked?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Says the guy who didn't get his order in before the big crash…hehehe.

I was really glad ya'll got one too. I would've felt bad if not. Persistence paid off.


----------



## Mosquito

honestly, I had completely forgotten about it until you mentioned it in the thread… and then I got caught up watching a couple of videos from my youtube subscriptions… then by the time I looked at what there was, things were crashin' lol

Mine says it should be here tomorrow… I'm excited


----------



## bobasaurus

I need some help figuring out the problem with my older LN skew block plane. I bought it used off CL a few years ago and have never gotten it to work right. The problem is the longer/pointier side of the skewed blade edge always protrudes more than the shorter side, no matter how much I try to laterally adjust it (by hand or with a brass hammer). Here is a shot of the mouth opening with the blade from above:










Notice the gap looks larger on the bottom, but that's the over-protruding side. Here's a picture of the back:










You can see that the blade is adjusted as far to the left as I can get it in relation to the depth knob. In fact the knob's adjustment flange is hitting the right side of the blade slot, so it can't physically move any further left. I thought that the blade might be honed wrong, but it was pretty much the factory edge when I bought it. Here's a picture of how I honed the edge with a secondary bevel:










Looks pretty even across there, right? I've sharpened it a few times while putting more pressure on the tip, but it doesn't help… the tip protrudes too much for this to make a difference.

Any suggestions on how I can get the blade parallel to the sole? This thing has been nothing but frustration, though it's supposed to be a good tool.


----------



## Slyy

Dear Lord, some serious plane pork going on in here today! No complaints from me though, wish I could've gotten In on the LV deals! The wife tells me I may have my first bronze monster though for Christmas, in serious need of a rabbet plane!

Smitty, you should never go too long without throwing out a No 52 and Company pic, never get tired of it!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks Jake! That means a lot.

Allen - with the iron out of the plane, set on the sole of the plane (plane upside down, of course), how do the angles of the iron vs. plane compare? That should tell you if the iron needs a re-grind or not.


----------



## Mosquito

Iron being a different angle than the mouth is what my initial thought was too, at least that's what it sounds like.


----------



## bobasaurus

Here's the iron laid over the sole, with the edge aligned to the rear of the mouth to the best of my abilities:










It looks pretty straight compared to the side of the plane. Here is the edge aligned with the front of the mouth:










Still looks straight, so I'm not sure if this is the problem. Could the bed be machined oddly?


----------



## bobasaurus

I've also noticed that as I increase the depth of cut, the point of the blade/edge protrudes more and more relative to the other side of the edge. It's like the depth adjustment is pushing it in along a curve or at an odd angle… I can start with the edge nearly parallel to the sole visually, then the depth adjust forces the tip further and further out.

Edit: I just noticed that the sole is very slightly out of flat… looks like the toe piece may have bent upwards on the open end at one point. Maybe this is the cause… it could be exposing a bit more of the tip than it should, though it seems too minor to be all of the problem.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Allen- I don't have the skew block, so I'm not a great reference, but man…..it's gotta be the grind angle on the blade. Which would be strange if its the factory grind. That said, I wouldn't hesitate to give LN a call. They don't care of your not the original buyer. Most times they'll pay to have you send it in and either fix or replace it.


----------



## donwilwol

> Allen- I don t have the skew block, so I m not a great reference, but man…..it s gotta be the grind angle on the blade. Which would be strange if its the factory grind. That said, I wouldn t hesitate to give LN a call. They don t care of your not the original buyer. Most times they ll pay to have you send it in and either fix or replace it.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I agree. Call them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 to contacting LN, I'm stumped…


----------



## mochoa

Allan, I don't have one of these planes but making side rabbet planes has given me some experience with these types of tricky angles.

Sounds like you are putting to much faith in the angle that came on the iron. Sharpen a little more off of the protruding side of the iron, if you get it to take a uniform depth of cut all the way across and the mouth opening is even all the way across then you've got it right.

Otherwise there may be an issue with the iron bedding, that's unlikely but if there is send it back to LN and they will fix it for you. My LN 164 has a side that is not dead on square so don't rule out the possibility of slight inaccuracies. I'll send it back one day but don't shoot with it much so its not a big deal.


----------



## mochoa

+1 to send it to LN. They consider their tools life time tools, doesn't matter if you are not the original owner.


----------



## JayT

> I ve also noticed that as I increase the depth of cut, the point of the blade/edge protrudes more and more relative to the other side of the edge. It s like the depth adjustment is pushing it in along a curve or at an odd angle… I can start with the edge nearly parallel to the sole visually, then the depth adjust forces the tip further and further out.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Allen, besides the skew angle, the only other thing I can think to check is whether the iron is clearing the mouth across the whole width. If the mouth is a bit too tight, you could be hitting on the shorter side, which is causing the uneven advancement.

Or just send it back to LN. 

Good luck


----------



## mochoa

The non-flat sole sounds like the issue. Hopefully they will regrind it. It would be very tricky to do yourself.


----------



## Airframer

DONE!!


----------



## richardwootton

> I ll take my cue from Don. It s no shooter, but is made to work on its side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Ripthorn


Ripthorn, that little guy is a beauty!


----------



## Mosquito

It's in…


----------



## August

^pic pic pic
Please let be


----------



## Mosquito

That's with out any honing, straight from the box (except tightening the handle, and adjusting the set screw so the blade stayed square). Walnut shavings… 'tis nice










And so far, I honestly haven't found anything that jumps out at me as being a blemish to make it a manufacturing second…


----------



## Airframer

So I guess you didn't have to wait for the 25th?


----------



## Mosquito

Nope, but she gets the box lol


----------



## August

> That s with out any honing, straight from the box (except tightening the handle, and adjusting the set screw so the blade stayed square). Walnut shavings… tis nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so far, I honestly haven t found anything that jumps out at me as being a blemish to make it a manufacturing second…
> 
> - Mosquito


Oh moss you tooooo mennn
Very sexy


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Congrats Mos. It's a great tool Ehh? Sorry I stole your thunder yesterday….;-) still fun several of us got one.

It's gonna come in had on this next dining set.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah… now hopefully I'll get around to making a new shooting board. The one in the picture is one I threw together with some scraps I had laying around. It's got a max board width of about 4.5" from the fence, since I have a glued in 45 degree fence too


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here's the petty flaws on mine. There's a round imprint in the powder-coating here:









And the back of the tote wasn't properly sanded. Looks like bandsaw marks up where your thumb goes. I thought about making a whole new tote…..but that looks dicey. There's no screw for it. The tote must be glued on to the shank. 








Think I'll just reshape it and call it good.


----------



## terryR

Goodness, that LV shooter looks like a sweet user!


----------



## summerfi

Anyone know of a source of reproduction boxes for Stanley planes (or other tools)? If no one is already doing it, I was thinking about making some. Do you think there would be any interest out there in the plane world?

Here are pics of an original No. 4 box and a reproduction label I made just to see if I could do it. Not perfect, but close. I think the boxes themselves shouldn't be too hard to make.


----------



## putty

I think Airframer could used a customized box.


----------



## lateralus819

I'd be interested in a few #4 1/2 boxes?


----------



## summerfi

If anyone has any original boxes, it would be great if you could send me the dimensions and either a scanned image of the label, or a photo taken straight on of the label.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I think its been discussed on here before Bob….but I can't remember if anyone made any or not.


----------



## ToddJB

when I first joined LJ I remember seeing a guy who was making and restoring plane boxes. Don't remember who it was though.


----------



## richardwootton

I know there's a guy on eBay that does replica Stanley tags, but I don't know about boxes.


----------



## bobasaurus

I've got an original Stanley 71 box if you need the dimensions or label image.


----------



## summerfi

Allen, that would be great. You can either post it here or send me a PM. Thank you.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## 33706

Lazy Sunday afternoon shot: And finally, I got a really nice Stanley 4-Square # 1104 !!!!


----------



## richardwootton

> - Don W


Don, is that a Sargent?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Reshaped my shooting plane handle. Mucho better.


----------



## racerglen

Hmm, Don's beaut guy has a green bed, P.K.'s obviously (and very nice) Sargents are green, you guys gone into breeding ? 
Boxes n' all Poopie, very nice haul.
And Red, the reshaping dosen't realy show to my eye, more of a curve to the shape ? Guessing based on my scraper plane handle's shape and angle ?


----------



## donwilwol

> - Don W
> 
> Don, is that a Sargent?
> 
> - richardwootton


Yes, is a later Sargent Hercules.

And poopiekat has some nice collectables!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sorry Glen, didn't take a before pic….but it is shaped much different. Basically went from the one of the left of this pic, to the one on the right.


----------



## 33706

Don has the Sargent Hercules #4 that would be right in place between my Hercules block and #5.


----------



## donwilwol

It even looks better Red!


----------



## racerglen

Gottcha, much more of a forward angle now and a more pronounced "horn" The L/V handles on this stuff is centainly well, different, yet I've got that add on for their low angle block that gives it a tote like a #3 overall..it's angle is exactly the same as the rest of my herd, same as #3 and up Stanley, but with a slightly smaller horn.
.


----------



## bobasaurus

Red, did you have to completely strip the old finish? It looks great now, I'm jealous.

Poopie, I've never seen a 4-square plane like that… sure looks fancy.

Today I started making a lap desk that involved some planing. I used my shooting plane (and now I feel bad that I didn't get the cheaper factory second version, but at least I've had mine since the product launch lol):










And my Woodriver #6, which is still one of my favorite planes despite its chinese-ness:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Allen, I used a handle makers rasp to take it down quite a bit, then sanded. It was totally stripped when done. But it really didn't take that long.

I have no doubt those WR planes are quality despite the fact that a lot of us get hung up on the Chinese-ness. They're still made with ductile iron and modern CNC.

Actually I was just listening to an interview with Rob Lee the other night and he spoke about this. Of course LV contracts out some parts for their tools to various places in North America (so does LN). Rob was saying how tough it is to find companies that will make "just 5000" of one part. Evidently North American Manufacturers want the really big contracts(always profit first here). Either that or they are a small Co. and have trouble finding skilled labor in this country.

Rob went on to say that it's very tempting to go overseas because they have the technology, skilled labor, and they WANT the contracts. Tough situation, but I'm thankful for the companies who stick their feet in the dirt and stay in North America.

And I still contend that Wood River planes (with backing from woodcraft) could have kept the manufacturing of those planes in North America had they wanted to.That's more so my beef than the quality of their tools.


----------



## 33706

*@bobasaurus:* Thanks! The Stanley "Four-Square line is just a footnote in plane history. One of Stanley's early attempts at a downscale line for homeowners and occasional users. There was an entire line, levels, squares, etc. as well as planes. I wanted one, I needed one, three years later, I got one. It's going in my static display showcase, how dysfunctional am I?
I too would consider a Wood River plane.

*BRK:* You're a braver man than I, putting a rasp to a bran' new shooting plane!

*glen:* Yep, pictures of three Sargent Hercules planes in one day! Mine sure have a lot of surface oxidation, for unused planes.

I feel out-of-place here, the New Plane guys are front and center these days. This dog's gotta stay on the porch 'til the conversation comes around to vintage again.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I feel out-of-place here, the New Plane guys are front and center these days. This dog s gotta stay on the porch til the conversation comes around to vintage again.
> 
> - poopiekat


I wouldn't sweat it. It's all hand planes, and it's all good. When I got on LJs, I was surprised by the strong preference for vintage on here at the time. I like to learn about both.

Plus, there's no way we all were gonna be able to get vintage shooters.


----------



## 33706

Understood, Red!!
When I needed a shooter, I made one from a homemade 'L'-shaped bed and a transitional "National" iron hardware. It still works okay when I need it, but yeah, owning a new #51/52 would be the ultimate….

for you guys in search of a chute plane project, here's one I did years ago: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34646

The idea morphed and exploded with great input from others!!


----------



## bandit571

For PK: Vintage Plane Porn









Vintage Millers Falls #14-01-B doing a bit of trim work. Needed to flatten a base of a box, so it would sit up straight









Box now sits up nice and straight, items don't fall out. Just a bit of cobbling down in the shop tonight…









Had some scraps to use up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

For PK, some vintage #102 goodness.


----------



## planepassion

Smitty, likin the 102. And I see the MFs #2 to the left. She's sweet as well. But tell me. What type of hammer is that in the shot? And what is it used for?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brad, my bad, had to look again to confirm the plane is indeed a #103. Same adjuster as a #120, but shorter and without a knob. The hammer is a planishing hammer, for metal work. Don't recall where it came from / how I got it, but I keep it at the bench and use it a lot. Very hard to 'french kiss' material with it, as the impact is spread out quite a bit across the face of the tool. Can't say I've used the cross end much, but sometimes.


----------



## 33706

Thanks, guys. Great stuff! It's like coming home again!!


----------



## Airframer

I'll play… Throwback Sunday..


----------



## donwilwol

I'm OK with the all around hand plane conversations, but prefer the vintage.

This is as vintage as I can get. The first successful production cast plane in america. Love me some history!


----------



## CFrye

That's a beauty, Don! When was it manufactured?


----------



## waho6o9

That's some serious vintage Don!


----------



## ShaneA

Is that the one you did the handle replacement on Don? If so, you really did a good job on it. Looks like it all belongs the way it is.


----------



## terryR

Yep, that's pure porn, Don! Butcher? Very complimentary restore!

PK, if it will make you feel better…some elves have snuck into my shop the past week and de-tuned my LA LN's. Cannot get them to make pretty shavings despite many efforts! Dunno what happened…

Where's my Sargents? !










oh, this lil 407 is a sweet plane…maybe I'll sharpen my Green Hercules today?


----------



## bandit571

Box came in the mail today









15" long, with a 2" wide iron. Just a bit worn…..









Bottom of the sole is right up to the Level & Rule Co. stamp. Model Number ? Worn away.









Three screws in the handle. The adjuster wheel is a right hander. Soaking it right now, bolt for it turns as well. Has the 1867 Pat. date on the Chipbreaker.









Short, FAT knob. Lots of rustiness. looking like a new sole, and a paint job. Iron has a 1/2" left before the slot. NO pitting on the iron, though.

Might take a wee bit longer than a day to refurb?


----------



## 33706

*Don:* Great old piece of iron… have taken it out for a spin yet?

*Terry:* I'm sure you'll be dialing in those LNs. Come to think of it, I have a smorgasbord simply because if I don't like the results I get with one, I move on to the next, hmmm….

*Bandit:* Yeah, I've replaced a few soles on those transitionals when they've got lots of mileage under them. I just got a #37 Jenny worn on a tilt; the right side is worn at least 1/4" deeper than the left! It was a well-loved plane, whoever owned it before me.


----------



## bandit571

Looking like at least a 1/4" is missing from the sole. Lateral has STANLEY with the Patented and the date. There is no patent date on the iron, just a arched STANLEY over a Rule & Level Co.

Someone had notched the chipbreaker to allow the worn out iron to go a bit deeper. I have a 2" wide, full length iron. Not a Stanley one, but it does fit. Chipbreaker has a single notch for the depth setter to engage. Yoke does NOT reach the slot, however. Looks like it is worn down too much, same with the lateral's end. I think I can replace the yoke with another one. Not worried too much about the lateral lever.

Have all the rust cleared away. Rear handle is glued back together. Bolt for the rear handle has been straightened to almost straight. Still looking at, maybe, making a new tote/handle….

Old finish is removed from th top of the body. Sole IS flat. Will clean it off before I glue on a new bottom.

This is a #26 Jack plane. Will keep the old iron in a drawer, and use the replacement one.

Have to wait til next weekend to get a new sole. !/4". or, 1/2" thick?


----------



## Airframer

Pic 'O' The Day..


----------



## bandit571

Had a spare yoke for the Bailey #26's frog. Yep, someone had ground the old yoke down. I had to drill out the "new" yoke to accept the pin, though. Should make things a bit easier to set the depth with.

Had a newish tote/handle in the clamps.









rather than try to repair the one that came with the plane









Those two "extra" brass screws just ain't gonna do it for me….









A look at the modified chipbreaker. The OEM iron is sitting beside it. The chipbreaker's edge was at an angle, and needed to be straightened out, too.

Just glued a scarp board to the sole.  Body is just over 1-1/4" thick! Figure by the time i trim the new sole, plane MIGHT be back up to "normal" thickness..









Frog is repaired. The bolt for the wheel is a bit messed up on the threads out at the end. New yoke is installed, brass is cleaned up. Lateral lever is free of rust.









While I did pay $15 for this Jack plane, I also got it as FREE shipping. So, the plane itself is maybe…..$3?

Might take awhile to finish this one up….


----------



## donwilwol

http://www.timetestedtools.com/birdsillholly.html

Everything I have on the plane.

I have tried it. It works pretty well. One of these days I'm going to make a smoother replica.


----------



## bandit571

Old yoke, vs new yoke









Someone must have gotten tired of the wheel adjuster being stuck, so they ground off the end. Then they could just tap it with a hammer.

Existing pin was a little larger than the new ones. Drilled out the hole to fit existing pin.

Having a MAJOR rebuild going on, but it might be gatting almost done









Nasty looking before, vs the PIP









Still awaiting a new tote, rather awaiting on some glue to cure out…


----------



## Mosquito

Was away for the weekend, so no shop time. Came home this morning, because my wife had to work an evening shift (I had to take a day off). That meant, however, that I had all evening to get back into the shop 

Little #45 tongue and groove action was had


----------



## putty

Great Pic Mos!!!


----------



## bobasaurus

Hah, great tongue and groove shavings there.

I received my lee valley cyber monday order today. Here are the 14 ppi rip dovetail and 14 ppi crosscut carcass saws:










The handles have a slight chip-out where the hole was drilled, and one of the plates has a tiny speck of tarnish. Not bad for seconds.

And here is the cabinet scraper and skew rabbet plane:










The scraper has a super-tiny casting pit in the sole that won't affect use at all. I can't seem to find anything wrong with the skew rabbet, quite pleased there. Its tote and maybe knob look to be made from cherry or something similar, definitely not the usual bubinga. Maybe the mismatching tote/knob colors are the defect? Doesn't bother me none.

So I took the plane and scraper apart, cleaned off any factory gunk with alcohol, and waxed and oiled everything that needed it before reassembling. I also roughed-up the skew rabbet's fence rods as per Christopher Schwarz's instructions. I've found the depth adjustment kind of finicky… moving it up or down wants to walk the blade away from one of the two set screws and thus messes-up the lateral adjustment. If I keep a finger pushing on the blade towards the screws then it works fine, though this is a bit annoying. Any suggestions on making the depth adjustments not affect lateral blade position? It made some sweet curly shavings once I got it set up decently:


----------



## terryR

Nice score, Allen. I haven't seen many of those skewed planes in use…my depth stop sat un-used for 10 months, so is a bit frozen now. Hopefully someone smart can offer insight to your question before I see the same problem?

Mos, Great photo! Thanks for all the T&G tips from the other day on the other thread.  I applied plumber's tape to the loose fence screw, and all seems well now. Except that I still need to sharpen the correct plow iron to make T&G.

Another question…while building the 45's replacement cutter boxes, I noticed the irons are numbered. And, NOT consecutively in this set…many numbered irons are missing. I assume they fit the 55? Gotta know!


----------



## August

oh allen i have to get one of the plane nice shot too bud


----------



## Mosquito

I know a lot of the #55 irons were numbered, but I haven't had a set of #45 irons that were yet. Doesn't mean they weren't ever, though.

One little trick that I use with my T&G iron, is that I sharpened one side of the tongue cutter ever so slightly more than the other side. What this did, was made it take an extra shaving or two on one side compared to the other. (I did the side toward the fence). What this accomplishes, is that then the face side (side the fence registers on) will be able to go together with no gap every time (unless you don't plow the groove deep enough). There will be a slight gap on the other side then, however.


----------



## Tim457

Allen, that depth adjuster problem sounds serious. If you send it to me I can fix it for you, but it's going to have to stay in my shop for a while to ensure a proper repair. Can't go sending you back inferior goods.


----------



## Mosquito

Groove action is a little less "exciting" than when cutting the tongue. Half as many shavings lol


----------



## bandit571

Replaced a tote today









This was the starting point, left in in the clamp for a day. Scrollsaw to rough out some curves, beltsander to smooth things up. Drill a hole for the brass barrel nut. A look at what this replaced









I didn't like them extra brass screws. Another look









I have Stanley #31 I could use as a pattern, to get the horn about right. Test fit. anyone









Plane itself is on it's second coat of BLO, Tote is on it's first. Seems to fit the plane?


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, do you really want your T&G boards to meet tightly? I've always left a small gap to accommodate expansion. I will usually put a bead in to mask the gap.


----------



## Airframer

I don't suppose one of you 45 experts could explain the set up for using an Ogee blade?


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, I have NOT used the ogee cutter yet. Mat Bickford removes as much waste as he can using a rabbit plane then uses the ogee to finish.


----------



## Mosquito

Kevin, it depends on what I'm doing with the T&G. Usually when I want a tight T&G joint, it's when I've got more more than 2 boards, and I want the expansion either only on one side, or just not in the middle.

For example, on my saw till, I glued the bottom edge of the T&G board to the bottom of the till's shelf. Then I used tight T&G up to the top, where I left a gap, and a grooved board glued to the top. That way it'd stay flush at the top and bottom, and just have a gap in one spot instead of between every piece. I did it this way, because the boards all slid into a groove on both sides of the saw till frame, so I could.

I did a bead on the saw till, but just doing a chamfer on the tool chest back. I put a chamfer on both the tongue and groove boards, so I get a little V notch that hides the gaps. It's just faster and easier, is all. I leave a little gap, and then screw down the bottom, leaving the top free. Then the next board is screwed on the same way, effectively holding the top board in place, and allowing for expansion.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, thanks. I'll have to remember this next time I T&G.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

The right sized (diameter) nail could be peened over for the bulky bottom.

That sounds a little extreme to me , besides it would be inhumanely painful , and then there is the nasty odour to consider ! Alistair


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I don t suppose one of you 45 experts could explain the set up for using an Ogee blade?
> 
> - Airframer


I believe the ogee iron came with the #55 vs. the #45. It really needs the skate flexibility offered by that plane to work well (said the fellah that bought the iron on the 'bay, thinking he could get it to work with a #45).


----------



## theoldfart

^ guess I'll have to wait for a 55 to try the ogee


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah… although I'm not saying you can't make it work, I wouldn't (but then again, I've also got a #55…). It wasn't designed for the #45 in mind


----------



## theoldfart

Only one 55 Moss? Yer slipping' buddy!


----------



## Mosquito

lol Only 1 so far ;-) I counted last night, and if you include my Keen Kutter 64, I've only got 6 #45's now!


----------



## theoldfart

it's a slope thing!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Allen- not totally sure about the skew rabbet issue. i do remember I had to fiddle awhile with those little screws that set the iron. However, once i got them dialed in, I was good. Just busted that thing out today as a matter of fact.


----------



## Mosquito

Finally took the time to sharpen the #62 tonight. That thing was pretty dull, and kind of chewed up on the edge. Little sharpening brought it back quickly though.

Edge planing a little poplar went well.










But I thought "I can do better than that…". Face planing the same poplar.










(We'll see if that draws Dan out…)


----------



## waho6o9

That's amazing Mos


----------



## WhoMe

WOO HOO!!! Mos is making Curly fries with the 45. Party at Mos's house. I'll bring the ketchup…. )

All you guys with your awesome planes from black friday…. I'm totally green with envy…


----------



## donwilwol

No new planes for me, but I've got an old one coming. I'm not sure why I'm drawn to the needy. A CHAPLIN'S IMPROVED needing some love.


----------



## DonBroussard

DonW-Nice find! Looks like the corrugations are on the wrong side of the casting, though


----------



## Airframer

Some #45 action in the shop today..



















Soo much fun!


----------



## donwilwol

> DonW-Nice find! Looks like the corrugations are on the wrong side of the casting, though
> 
> - Don Broussard


----------



## donwilwol

> DonW-Nice find! Looks like the corrugations are on the wrong side of the casting, though
> 
> - Don Broussard


I think they are on both sides, so we're good.


----------



## theoldfart

^ so it goes both ways?


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Also on the trail of strange / unique planes.



















The Stanley #100 1/2.










Cute little thing.


----------



## bobasaurus

That little squirrel-tail plane is a beauty, Smitty.

I planed some more stuff today for the lap desk. I used the 4 1/2 for flattening and smoothing the curly maple top:










Curly maple is a real pain in the ass to work with, loves to chip out even on the finest plane settings. I finally got it acceptably smooth and flat after a lot of work.

I then used the table saw and my #71 to make the breadboard end pieces:










Wish I had a closed-mouth plane for this, but it worked okay.

I even used my new skew rabbet to make the breadboard tenon:










The first side worked pretty well, but the second side was running out of area for the fence to register against so it came out kinda skewed. Thankfully a few passes with my shoulder plane got it decently square. It's fitting pretty well:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Allen, don't you just love when a concert of planes comes together to set everything right? Nice work!

EDIT: But you really need a #45 or #50 to make that groove for the breadboard, you know?


----------



## john2005

^enabeler


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I resemble that remark.


----------



## bobasaurus

Heck yes I need a combo/plow plane. I'll pick one up someday, or maybe buy one from someone here with a spare? Gotta wait a bit as I'm somewhat poor after the LV sale.


----------



## bandit571

Watched a video on youtube today

Stan and Ollie were working at a millworks

Short is called "Busy Bodies"

While VERY funny!

One has to note the two handplanes Stan uses….

Sharpening a block plane to do a very different kind of shave

Ollie did find one use for a brand new handsaw

And, ...check out the bandsaw in use. It even could slice something bigger than a board.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Love those action shots Allen.

I got a wild hair to make some cocobolo totes and knobs for my LN. Love the look. Two down….too many to go. 









-









Thinkin I'll make a couple more and blog about it.


----------



## Slyy

> Knobs….too many to go.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Hey, you said it…..

Also: braggart


----------



## fatandy2003

Smitty, that small Stanley looks like a luthier's plane. Not sure if that was Stanley's target audience or not…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, for model makers is the ad copy. I wanted a convex plane, this one is it in the Stanley line.


----------



## fatandy2003

Ah, interesting. That would also come in handy for shaping the bracing in a guitar. I like it.


----------



## fatandy2003

Double post.


----------



## August

Damn 
Red
Those new totes and handle looks good men!!!!


----------



## bobasaurus

Red, those totes and knobs are quite amazing. I especially like them on the bronze.

More lap desk work today. This time I cheated and used the table saw for most of the tenon creation… the skew rabbet plane just doesn't have enough edge to register against. I then cleaned up and fit the tenon using my shoulder plane:










Here are the first breadboard ends I've ever made:



















Fitting the slots is kind of tricky, I used a file and a lot of patience. The fixed hole will be at the back of the tabletop, where I'll make some shipwright hinges.


----------



## planepassion

Red, those cocobolo fittings are superb. I especially like the contrast with the bronze. You'll probably want to give away the cherry totes/knobs that came with them to reduce clutter in your shop 

Allen, nice work on the breadboard. I've done breadboard joinery twice, and while challenging to me, it always seems to come together. The concept is simple enough I guess. I'm loving the figure in the maple you're using.


----------



## woodbench

WOW!! Im thinking I might be hooked!! 30 minutes ago I was a "GALOOT" wannabe, now I is one


----------



## donwilwol

You've sold your sole to the LN gods.


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow, that is some thick timber and some nice shavings. Are you building a workbench Lloyd?


----------



## richardwootton

> Wow, that is some thick timber and some nice shavings. Are you building a workbench Lloyd?
> 
> - bobasaurus


No Allen, can't you see he's working on his bench now??


----------



## richardwootton

Just joshin'! Those are some great shavings shots there, and I'm curious what you're working on also.


----------



## woodbench

Allen that piece is my first leg for what I hope will be a decent workbench. Its 3.5 X 5.5 rough. I was able to score 12 pcs approx. 48" long and three pcs approx. 80" long. Im no sure of the wood type and would appreciate any guidance on how to identify.

Hey Don, Ive been silently acquiring Stanleys hoping to start restores soon.


----------



## woodbench

Hey Richard, If a newbie can make those kinda shavings first try with LN right outta the box, that some kinda great tool!! btw, like my rubbermade bench…lol


----------



## richardwootton

> Hey Richard, If a newbie can make those kinda shavings first try with LN right outta the box, that some kinda great tool!! btw, like my rubbermade bench…lol
> 
> - woodbench


Lol, yup, sure do Lloyd! Been there done that.


----------



## john2005

> Red, those cocobolo fittings are superb. I especially like the contrast with the bronze. You ll probably want to give away the cherry totes/knobs that came with them to reduce clutter in your shop
> 
> - Brad


I disagree. I think they look terrible and I am surprised you posted them Red. Thought you took pride in your work. Now since they are so bad, I am sure you don't want them hanging around your nice shop all lookin outta place. Send em here, since I have no pride, and I will do you a favor and run em. Stanley's aren't near as particular as those LNs anyways.


----------



## terryR

Well, not a shooter like everyone else got this Christmas, but out of the box shavings cannot be beat…










No atom-splitting here, I may have to actually hone the iron for that.


----------



## jmartel

Nice. I might need to pick up a block rabbet plane at some point. At least for getting into corners that I can't get with a normal block plane.


----------



## donwilwol

A #3 and a #4, cocobolo on the 4 honduras rosewood on the 3, both waiting for their new hock breaker/cutter sets to come. Then they go up for sale.


----------



## 33706

Are those knobs fresh off your lathe, Don? Lookin' good!


----------



## donwilwol

> Are those knobs fresh off your lathe, Don? Lookin good!
> 
> - poopiekat


fresh off your lathe!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Is that the camera angle…..or are those some big honkin knobs;-)


----------



## bobasaurus

Used the router plane again today to make some stopped dados. Sure is a useful little guy:


----------



## ksSlim

> ? What happened to "Bertha"


? Haven't seen him around since summer.


----------



## donwilwol

> Is that the camera angle…..or are those some big honkin knobs;-)
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Its just poor photography. They might be slightly larger, but not as big as they look.


----------



## waho6o9

http://festoolownersgroup.com/classifieds/lie-nielsen-planes-for-sale/msg358687/?topicseen#msg358687

A couple of planes on the FOG from Lie Nielsen at fair prices in case any ones
interested. If I didn't have the block plane I'd purchase it.
165.00 obo is reasonable IMHO.

Bertha flew the coop for awhile ksSlim, as far as I know.

HTH


----------



## terryR

Nice looking wood, Don. Wow, you guys are fast at making totes! Each one takes me a few days…










'tis the season, I suppose?


----------



## planepassion

Is that an Auriou rasp my jealous eyes spy in the background?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Terry, you might be slower, I can tell by that pic that yours are better quality. You really excel and the smaller, detail oriented projects. We'd make good partners. I like big stuff with lots of joints

Anyway, the cats outta the bag….


----------



## summerfi

Red, let me guess…you're making a cribbage board with oversized holes? ;-)


----------



## jmartel

Or a miniature whack a mole game.


----------



## terryR

Brad, there's TWO…the little one is a dream to work with!

Yeah, Red, I always thought we'd make a good team in the shop. You could teach me a ton about joinery, and I could teach you…ummm…will have to think on that one! LOL! Looks like you got the 112??? I see a small coco tote!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Actually, the small one on the far right is for the LN no 3. When I'm done with this batch I will cocobolo on all except the no 112 and no 40 1/2.

If you see me put cocobolo on my scrub plane….you will know I've gone coco.


----------



## jmartel

Why no cocobolo love for the scraper or scrub plane? They are real planes too. #Allplanesareequallybeautiful


----------



## ToddJB

You'll do it because the sight of those two ugly cherry totes will stick out like a sore thumb. You're OCD won't be able to deal with sore thumbs.


----------



## madts

I just received a Buckeye #4 plane in pretty good shape. Had rust on the sole and sides. This plane has no frog and no need for it. I have never seen one of these before.
Is it worth a total restoration? So far it has been in a electrolysis bath and cleaned up. The blade is sharpened The blade is a hunk of metal nearly 3/16" thick
.




































Just in front of the handle is says "Pat. Nov 22. 04 Other pat pend." and behind the knob "Buckeye #4"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> You ll do it because the sight of those two ugly cherry totes will stick out like a sore thumb. You re OCD won t be able to deal with sore thumbs.
> 
> - ToddJB


Ya, I'll just stick those two in a drawer. lawl.


----------



## JayT

madts, I ran across, and purchased, a Buckeye #5 a little over a year ago. Pics and discussion about it, along with some interesting comments and ads from 1916, when they were being manufactured, are way back in the thread.

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/on/1348188/page/700

Starts about 3/4 of the way down the page and continues on the next one, after a few other intermediate posts.

According to Patrick Leach, whom I emailed about the brand, Buckeye planes are uncommon, but not really rare or that valuable. They were only made in #4, #5 and #6 sizes for a very short period. Mine was turned in to a shelf queen at my office. They are definitely a unique design.


----------



## putty

I mentioned this 603 on the Workbench thread and JayT wanted to see pictures of it. I always thought my dad got it new when he was a boy, I now think that was wrong. What type is this and what years was it made. Thanks for your help.























































Thanks for your help


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Putty, I'm not a type study, but I do believe you have the wrong lever cap. I believe that one should just say "Bedrock" on it.


----------



## CL810

Type 9, 1931-32. The lever cap is correct. 1931 they dropped the patent date and the lever caps are a mix of Stanley with and without orange.


----------



## JayT

The lever cap, if original, makes it a type 9, manufactured 1931-32. It has the other characteristics of that type, as well, so I'd say it's a solid bet to be original.

Stanley did away with the "Bedrock" caps and started using the standard "Stanley" caps beginning with type 7.

The best Bedrock type study can be found here

Edit: CL810 types faster.


----------



## putty

thanks guys,

My dad was born in 1924, I always thought his grandfather bought it for him. He would have been around 8 years old. Small plane for small hands.

i'm sure it is all original.


----------



## putty

You had me worried there for a minute todd


----------



## August

Will( wengge wood) not sure if I spelled it right?
But is that a pretty stable wood to make a marking gauges?


----------



## richardwootton

August, I have no idea about wenge's stability, but it can be a splintery bitch to work. Looking forward to what you come up with friend!


----------



## bobasaurus

That LN 51 shot is really nice.

I completed the top of the lap desk today. I used the block plane to make a wide handle chamfer on the lip:










I then finish planed the top with my LN 4 1/2. I sanded the mahogany sides a bit, but the maple is completely off-the-plane. Here's what it looks like after one coat of waterlox:










Pretty sweet, I love how curly maple looks. If only it were easier to work with, it would be one of my favorite woods.


----------



## benchbuilder

Hi guys,
Just want to ask for your input about a hand plane rehab. I have been rehabing a few planes this year, none of any collectors value and only thoes that were headed for the rust bucket. I usually strip them down to bear iron by sand blasting as this seems to the best iway to remove all the rust and pitting if the pitting is not too deep. I then do a series of buffing grits to get the parts to a nice shine and remove scratches on the sole and and sides and all parts i also sand blast the frog but not the face of the frog, just a llght cleaning here. I repaint with 4 or 5 coats of paint (not rejapan) on the base. I repaint with a good high temp engine paint as it seems to have the best texture like a japaning. I then coat that with 2 or 3 coats of sealer with a metal flak giving it a hint of red, blue, green and gold. I have set up my square wheel grinder to gring a nice 25 degree bevel on the blade, iron, and then use a guide to put good sharp edge on it. I sometimes have to replace the blade and other parts as tote and or knob and screws.When all this comes together its a great looking and now usble plane that other wise would have been trashed. Now is my question, i was able to Get a fair to poor condition stanley bailey #5 type 9. I love this type and want to rehab it. So, should i do the same here as the others or just a good cleaning and replace the blade and lever cap as they are too far gone to save.The #5 type 9 just seens to be too good to lose and maybe my rebab style would make it a user and keeper. Got to save as many planes as possible!!! So what do you think??


----------



## ToddJB

> You had me worried there for a minute todd
> 
> - putty


Sorry Putty, I should leave the comments to those who are in the know.


----------



## August

Thanks Richard 
Thanks Bob
I'm just intrig by the color and grain of the wood
I want to make one like the old style stanley style marking gauges.


----------



## JayT

benchbuilder, my take on restoring planes is that unless the plane is particularly valuable as a rare collectible, do what you want. It's your plane. A type 9 #5 Bailey definitely doesn't fall in the rare collectible category, so have at it.


----------



## Tim457

I agree with JayT. I personally like to save as much of the history of old tools as I can and like old tools looking old, but your method saves tools that would get into worse condition and prevents further rust and damage. These are not collectibles, so have at it and do what you like. You're making the tools useable again as they should be. When people strip apart a perfectly good plane and make a lamp out of it that bothers me a bit, but that's not what you're doing.

Edit: Allen, that's looking sweet.


----------



## bandit571

Not a single collectable in the bunch









Might have one or two with a strange SW stamped on it









Yep, it do have a SW stamped into the iron…..


----------



## benchbuilder

Thanks guys, i feel better about doing this now and hope to make this one last and work for another 110 years..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Some of the "Century Series" (#100, 100 1/2, 101, 102 and 103)


----------



## bandit571

I think these were "turn of the Century" ones









They might just have found a home, since the iron bodies found theirs….


----------



## Slyy

Found this guy out yesterday. I think if it fetched that price, it'd certainly be the dream of the booth owner…..


















With that entirely hand made body and hand forged blade times must have been tough in the mid to late 19th Century before there were machines to help us poor humans. Probably took them weeks to make just one, so this is quite rare. Guess people forget the industrial Revolution started about 1760….....


----------



## bandit571

Antique store here has five just like that one, same price too.

That one may take at least one can of BLO to soak up in the cracks…..Drier than a Popcorn Pharte…..


----------



## August

Playing in the shop


----------



## bobasaurus

That's quite the fleet, August.


----------



## madts

JayT: Thanks for the help on the Buckeye plane.


----------



## RPhillips

After Christmas, I'm going to pick up an LV Low Angle Jack or a LN Low Angle Jack. Can't decide at this point, but I leaning slightly with the LV at this point.

Any advantage to consider for each party?


----------



## donwilwol

I've got an LN #62. Built well and works well, I just seldom reach for it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> After Christmas, I m going to pick up an LV Low Angle Jack or a LN Low Angle Jack. Can t decide at this point, but I leaning slightly with the LV at this point.
> 
> Any advantage to consider for each party?
> 
> - RPhillips


The veritas has some little set screws to help allign the blade, and a funny shaped tote. Other than that, they're the same plane. Even the same price.

I lean toward LN because I enjoy the look and feel of the old stanley planes they mimick, but you can't go wrong with either plane.


----------



## August

Rob
I won't listen to BRK because he already cross the other side


----------



## RPhillips

> Rob
> I won t listen to BRK because he already cross the other side
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Yeah, we shall call him Anakin.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Actually, I know Rob loves the look of old stanleys…..so I already knew what he'd pick.

Dangled carrot. Shipped free.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Rob
> I won t listen to BRK because he already cross the other side
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Hey, put this in your little Panamanian pipe and smoke it Auggie. Lawl.


----------



## August

You just had to do that red 
It's nice 
I'll get someone to make me some too


----------



## richardwootton

> Hey, put this in your little Panamanian pipe and smoke it Auggie. Lawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


What are showing that ugly thing off for? You should probably send it to me for proper disposal!


----------



## lateralus819

Wow that thing looks (literally) like a work of art. I gotta do this!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Go Original. Rob:


----------



## richardwootton

> Go Original. Rob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


It's just not fair when you do that Smitty!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm just sayin… Original has it's merits. Flaws and all, this one is a performer. Busted mouth and tail, repaired tote, replacement adjuster and iron, etc. I prefer the lighter Stanley planes over the LN, I think. Based entirely on the heft that's evident in their #164.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree 100% Smitty. Here's my last restore, saving the tote.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I could see how the older crowd would have trouble luggin around these big ol' heavy Lie Nielsens. They might be a younger man's hand plane.

double lawl.


----------



## richardwootton

> I agree 100% Smitty. Here s my last restore, saving the tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W


That looks fantastic Don! I'm working on a #5 right now also.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> You just had to do that red
> It s nice
> I ll get someone to make me some too
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Ah, make your own you big chicken.


----------



## donwilwol

> You just had to do that red
> It s nice
> I ll get someone to make me some too
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III
> 
> Ah, make your own you big chicken.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I agree again.


----------



## August

Red and DonW
You guys are a character
You guys suck









When I finish my marking gauges
I'll say the same thing









Quadruple LAWL


----------



## summerfi

> I could see how the older crowd would have trouble luggin around these big ol heavy Lie Nielsens. They might be a younger man s hand plane.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


*Uh oh….there goes Red, moving one of his Lie Nielsens again.*


----------



## donwilwol

That's great Bob.


----------



## August

^ now Donw
That's a picture


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I could see how the older crowd would have trouble luggin around these big ol heavy Lie Neilsens…
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Amazing what Rojo can see. The man has a window into the soul of mankind.


----------



## donwilwol

in 100 years, a guy that collects vintage LN planes will be known as a knothead, and nobody will know why!


----------



## Slyy

Haha, I walk in here and I find one of the sexiest plane shoot out throw down fights in history with Don dopping the Real McCoy 64. You fellas just carry on, I'll get my popcorn and just keep watching! LAWL! Tots LAWL!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe. I thought that'd get you guys riled up.

Don, once your hopped up on boubon…..here's what I want for Xmas. I'll pm my address.


----------



## August

Hey rob 
Theres a vintage stanley on eBay for $325?
Nice looking


----------



## donwilwol

> hehehe. I thought that d get you guys riled up.
> 
> Don, once your hopped up on boubon…..here s what I want for Xmas. I ll pm my address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Ok Red, I know I could make it hopped up on bourbon, but its been a while since I've been drunk enough to misspell my name that bad.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Haha, I walk in here and I find one of the sexiest plane shoot out throw down fights in history with Don dopping the Real McCoy 64.
> 
> - Slyy


What'd I miss???


----------



## lateralus819

Don't worry Red you aren't alone .


----------



## Slyy

Smitty, might've been the beer typing! Meant YOU!

And funny pic Bob!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol. Bob's on a roll.

sure hope I get a no 164 for Christmas or this handle will be a vagabond.










-
and just to torture Auggie.


----------



## bandit571

Real plane for those two fellas









And a few others









Oldies, but goodies?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, and Bob, that vintage graphic is AWESOME…

Still aspire to replace this:









With this:









A good pairing, though.


----------



## lateralus819

What would the reason be for wanting to replace it with a vintage #164?


----------



## August

Red you suck


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Why? Forbidden fruit, I guess…


----------



## summerfi




----------



## bandit571

Maybe these will do better?


----------



## Airframer




----------



## August

You see now is name calling

All because of Red

Damn


----------



## terryR

> - Airframer


LOL! Love the vintage photos! Sorry I missed the bourbon and laughs last night! 

How about another option with new vs vintage? New…with growing patina…










...sticking with Cherry on mine, making money with the exotics…


----------



## JayT

The 2015 hand tool calendar is now available to order.


----------



## terryR

Thanks JayT, and Mos.
You guys are awesome.
Got the huge…


----------



## August

Jay T
I order one cool thanks


----------



## theoldfart

Don't miss this great opportunity

Decor, light and a plane, how can you lose?


----------



## racerglen

Geeze almost enough to make me start drinking again !


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Made a little blog about the cocobolo handle process for those curious:

http://lumberjocks.com/BigRedKnothead/blog/43841


----------



## RPhillips

> Actually, I know Rob loves the look of old stanleys…..so I already knew what he d pick.
> 
> Dangled carrot. Shipped free.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


*Red*, now I'm going to need a set of Coco furniture for it


----------



## RPhillips

double post…

Does LJ's site run slow for anyone else?


----------



## DanKrager

I hate lamp makers. They ruin stuff thinking they are doing the world a favor. Yes, I have a bad taste in my craw because a "lamp maker" promised to clean up and restore my fancy kerosene lantern. After two months I went to find out what was taking so long and found out he had taken the parts and made lamps out of them, sold them and moved on. That made the parts I still had useless, even for lamps.
OK. It's off topic. Rant done. You can't fix stupid. Good day to all.
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, what the heck is wrong with people like that? No moral compass, argh. He'll get what's coming to him someday, we can only hope.

Yes, this site is very slow-loading at times.

The 2015 Calendar is most fine! Mine will be on order tomorrow! Thanks, Gents, for the hard work making it happen a third year in a row!

Random pic:


----------



## richardwootton

What's that Jurassic sized squirrel?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A no-name. And you're right. Comparatively speaking, that longer squirrel is jointer sized vs. the #100 next to it.


----------



## DanKrager

Jointer squirrel, he said! LAWL!
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Possibly the most confusing plane I've seen re: 'why was it made'?


----------



## theoldfart

^ just to confound and confuse us nouveau neanderthals!


----------



## Mosquito

It's like a limousine fiat 500…


----------



## summerfi

Is that your car Mos? I just bought a pickup and a car this morning in your neck of the woods, St. Paul, and having them shipped to me. I guess you could call it Christmas presents for my wife and me.


----------



## Mosquito

Definitely not my car lol I like my Subaru, though a Fiat 500 Abarth does sound like fun…


----------



## bandit571

Box came in the mail today. Hidden amonst a full set of letter/number stamps, an all wood "Torpedo" level, a angle finder from Wood River, and a Laguna T-shirt was a few planes in need of some work. Ever see a japanese smoother with a steel sole? That wraps around up the heel and then to the iron's bed?









Very thick iron, but the cap iron has a thumbscrew









There was a label under the iron….in Japanese, of course…

There were two jack planes in this box of wonders









The one in front says it is a Sargent. The one in back is a T-11 base, with a kidney shaped, orange logo. It also has a chip in the nose, and a crack from the mouth up the side. Both are smooth soles. NEXT

A few little block planes









From an Excelsier (sp) little adjustable mouth plane up to that ugly Buck Brothers #110 clone. Two have the Handi-grip sides, but only one is a 9-1/2….the other has no adjustable mouth. The iron on that "E" plane is almost used up, might not fet another good sharpening out of it. TWO patent dates on the iron, too.

This MIGHT take awhile to clean up…..


----------



## Bundoman

I have a "jointer squirrel" no name identical to that one, and a smaller one with exactly the same cap design. I have seen the same basic design in a third size as well, all block planes. No markings to be found but apparently there were options for size.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brent, is your jointer squirrel's sole out of whack? Mine is terrible. Lapped more on this than I have on all my other planes combined, not right to this day. Just gave up, see'uns how it's display only, essentially.


----------



## Bundoman

Mine came with a box of other planes that I was after. I confess that I have not messed with it too much. It seems there are quite a few of them floating around my area as I shop though. Wish I knew the maker.


----------



## DanKrager

I've got a cute little user squirrel tail that was worth making room for in the plane till. It was in pretty good shape as far as being flat on the sole. I almost didn't mess with it, but I have grown to like it for easing edges etc.
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #100 is a fine plane, I totally agree! Perfect for what you described, Dan, re: easing edges. Have to remember to reach for it, but it's worth it when I do.


----------



## bandit571

Now have an ID one the one Handi-grip plane….9-1/4

The 9-1/2 clone says stanley on the base, but no number stamp in the side…

The Bailey's Patent block plane….is that the correct cap iron?

The #220 is mainly a "parts' plane, until i can scrounge a complete cap iron. lever is missing.

The Torpedo Level is from Port Austin Level & Tool co. Wood is mahoganey…


----------



## summerfi

When I saw the title of this thread, Remote Control Tote, my first thought was geez, don't let Red see this. He'll be re-doing all his Lie Nielsens again. Wrong kind of tote though. LOL


----------



## donwilwol

isn't it a good thing they call plane fuel aviation fuel!

Merry xmas All!!


----------



## bandit571

I think THIS plane will be a shelf sitter









The iron has two patent dates for L. Bailey aug 16 67 and aug 31 58 EXC









But there is not much left of this iron. All else is working OK, just afraid to sharpen the edge anymore









Adjustable nose is cleaned up. Just that cap iron looks a bit different than the one Patrick Leach shows.









And i have already started the next "victim"









A Stanley #9-1/4…..


----------



## Iguana

The first shaving of the day, about 7' long.









A short while later:









While these aren't exactly the handplanes of my dreams, they are nonetheless quite effective:


----------



## bobasaurus

I love the woodriver planes. Those are some great shavings, nice job.


----------



## donwilwol

Bandit, the "The iron has two patent dates for L. Bailey aug 16 67 and aug 31 58 EXC" is a type 4 (1879-1880) all the way to type 8, - 1890. A type 8 had the eccentric lever so yours is before 8. Your cap looks like a type 7.(1886-1888) would be my best guess.

Nice shavings Marks.


----------



## JustplaneJeff

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## RPhillips

> Merry Christmas everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JustplaneJeff


think there's a plane somewhere in that pic…


----------



## ShaneA

Awesome pic Mark. Woodriver should be so lucky as to have that photo in their advertising somewhere.


----------



## JayT

Hmm, that looks very much like the pic for December on the 2014 calendar.

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## donwilwol

ah, what the hell, Marry Xmas, this ones for Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ahhh…That does my heart well Don….lol. I must say, your the only guy I can think of who got an LN62 and didn't fall in love with that plane. It's okay. I'd still share my whisky with ya.


----------



## JustplaneJeff

Because of an illness in the family I didn't have time to make a new Christmas Pic so I used last years, But already planning for next years. { On the lookout for a few more folding rules}


----------



## Airframer

> ^ahhh…That does my heart well Don….lol. I must say, your the only guy I can think of who got an LN62 and didn t fall in love with that plane. It s okay. I d still share my whisky with ya.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I've… erm… used mine exactly once since March. I honestly forget I have it most of the time…. I should use it more I think.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If I had a LN #62 and didn't love it, you wouldn't know it. Just sayin'


----------



## bandit571

Not much to "fettle" with this one








Just sharpen the thick japanese iron, tune the cap iron a bit. Not much to do about the sole, though









as it is steel, wraps around the heel/toe and under the iron. It also holds a rod for the chip breaker.

Japanese writing all over the iron. There was even a Japanese label stashed under the iron









Sides of the plane are laminated to the core. Two screws are near the "back" edge where the sole wraps around.

Hammer to set the depth and laterals….


----------



## richardwootton

Neat little plane there Bandit.


----------



## Airframer

The boy made some "shavings" today with his new plane..










Best day ever!


----------



## RPhillips

^ awesome


----------



## bandit571

Working my way through this pile of planes…

Stanley#5 Jackplane?

Base does have a crack in the side ( may just have it brazed )and is a type 11

Knob is a short one. 
Lever cap is a Logo with orange paint. The hole is the Kidney style.(edit) there is a patent number stamped under the frog Pat:# 1018750??
Iron: has a Stanley rule & level logo stamped on each face. The "Stanley" has an arch to it, over the "Rule & Level Co." With the usual address and USA below it. 
Depth adjuster wheel is the smaller version. Three liines of straight across knurling. Left hand threads.
lateral lever: Has STANLEY running left to right up the lever.

Wood looks to be Rosewood. Other than a repaired crack in the horn, seems to be ok. 
Frog face is flat, with a tight notch for the rib coming through.

Has BAILEY in front of the knob. Three patent dates behind the frog, and a No 5 in back of the rear handle. Has a smooth sole, no grooviness.

Parts plane? Or brazed it back and call it a "User"???









The Jack plane in front of it is a later Sargent #414. IT has no such "issues" nor a frog adjust bolt.


----------



## bobasaurus

I received a plane from my aunt today that belonged to my great grandfather. I think it's a Stanley Bailey No 3 type 13, and the blade has a sweetheart logo. It's been sitting on a ranch for many years, so there is a lot of dirt and insect remains (I brushed off a lot of it already). Here are some pictures:














































The cap iron screw is seized, I'll have to soak it in some oil. Despite the patina and dirt, there really isn't much rust on it overall (though the sole has more). There is a small crack in the tote… should I use thin CA glue, or spread it and try some kind of epoxy? This is a neat treasure and family heirloom, I can't wait to restore it and give it a try.


----------



## theoldfart

Allen, from what I see the only issue is dirt. Given the family history I would clean away the grime, sharpen the cuter if needed, and put it to work. You haven't shown any pics of the sole and that is the only wild card. Ask DonW about tote repairs. Awesome family provenance on the plane, congrats.


----------



## bobasaurus

Here is a picture of the sole:










It needs some work, but it's not too bad. The crap on the toe and heel seem more raised than pitted to me, hopefully it will lap off quickly.


----------



## Slyy

Excellent familial plane there Allen!! I'd say put that feller to work!


----------



## benchbuilder

BBANDIT,
I would braze it back if it can be done with care and blended in, no brassie look. Always save a plane when you can, even if its just a user.


----------



## bandit571

A few looks at the "victim" 









A look under the hood









Underside of the cap iron









And the damaged areas. Sat this beside the newer one









See a Family resemblence?


----------



## donwilwol

*Allen*, your plane should clean up very nice. I've successfully repaired totes by forcing glue into a crack. Keep us posted.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, ready for Christmas Gift of the Year? NOS. Still on the card, pristine block, can't believe my Dad came through like this. Total surprise, totally psyched!










I know, hard to believe, right? 

It's official. I have a Handyman Collection.


----------



## ToddJB

If there were ever a reason to have peg board in a shop like yours, Smitty, this would be the reason. Original display for the original packaging.


----------



## donwilwol

Holy crap. You've found a use for Handyman planes. (and became a collector to boot!!)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I was thinking the same thing, Todd. I'll come up with something… Maybe a pegboard shadow box? hah!


----------



## racerglen

How about a Sweet Heart shadow box ?
(ducking and running now..;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Now, Glen. You know there's nothing else that's collectible status in my shop. I've given the proverbial inch with these Handyman tools, but it stops there….


----------



## richardwootton

> Now, Glen. You know there s nothing else that s collectible status in my shop.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Liar, liar, pants on fire!


----------



## donwilwol

I feel like a dad watching his kid ride his handyman bike down the driveway.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Whaaaa????


----------



## bandit571

BTDT….


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, it's the devil I tell ya. Beware(. Says the guy with vintage craftsman power tools!)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pics or it didn't happen, Bandit. Let's see the Handymans in their Dungeon Shop environment. From one Handyman Collector to another. Of course, I think to become a collector of these things is to simply not get rid of them quickly enough, so that they accumulate…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Holy crap. You ve found a use for Handyman planes. (and became a collector to boot!!)
> 
> - Don W


Don't know how I missed this comment, Don! Also also realized my faux enthusiasm for Handyman didn't come across as very faux. But it is. They're really not very good as far as users go… The push drill and eggbeater are okay, but the plane? Totally meh and a real downer because of the painted wood alone. Somebody on this site suggested Handyman tools may have been a Green Stamps give-away; that'd make sense, why so many seem to show up in boxes, hardly used. Either way, the 'family' above will stay together awhile, and expand only when something else shows up that's too new to pass up (typically for a buck or two).


----------



## racerglen

Smitty, just did a shop tour, Handyman was the bulk of what I got started with, the 1st new plane bought was a block, 220 type, couldn't figure out why it wouldn't do what the jr high shop blocks would do, years later, an aha and now it works prety well, proper shasrpening, flatened the "frog" area etc. (we were never, never allowed to do any sharpeing in shop, "Charlie" the teacher did all that while we weren't arround) but I reach for my LV apron or the 60-60 and a half or others to seriously use.
Others include an almost untouched egbeater drill my dad bought when he retired, a#5 C I've posted that had a "soul" from hell, twisted side to side and humped as well, and a bunch more, when I couldn't get the block to rock ended up with a collection of various surforms. 
There's a few more hiding in drawers and chects but they generaly don't see use, I did do up a #4 from the '60's a friend was very happy to recieve, got it singing like it's much older bretheren after a whole lot of work, all learning curve before moving on to the more valuable and solid ones thet have slowly accumulated.

They aren't all crap, that eggbeater just purrs when it's used, but I'm not looking for them, did get a giggle a week or so ago, dropped by my fave shop and they has a 5 on the shelf, almost untouched, 60 bucks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glen, good stuff / nice post.

You have the #5C; how big in the bench series did Handyman go? Was there a true jointer in the line, for example? Don't recall if one's been shared here.


----------



## terryR

Nice score, Smitty. I'd leave that block in the original package. Probably worth more? 

So, does the sureform count as a plane?

When I started shaping arrowshafts from saplings many years ago, The Book recommended I use a sureform. I did. It sux. Now that I know, I use a smoother.


----------



## donwilwol

> Glen, good stuff / nice post.
> 
> You have the #5C; how big in the bench series did Handyman go? Was there a true jointer in the line, for example? Don t recall if one s been shared here.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


according to "The Stanley Plane" by Alvin Sellens, the largest Handyman was the #1205, so it only came in a #4, and #5 bench plane size.


----------



## 33706

Hey, let me preface this by saying that I keep my herd of Handymans around for such things as emergency tote rods, frog screws, and other giblets when restoring planes of greater worth. They are slowly getting cannibalized for better planes that need the parts.

Other than the blocks, I only know of #3, #4 and #5's. A collection of Handyman squares, eggbeaters and all else with the Handyman logo would certainly be interesting…

There also is an evolution within the Handyman line. I got no sense of the sequence behind logo and color changes over the course of the run.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

JustJoe quoted (cited?) Walters this way:



> My big Stanley book (John Walter, great book, go buy it.) does talk about them, he just doesn't like them enough to show a pic of more than one of the planes. He said Stanley got the name when they bought out North Brothers (yankee screwdrivers and drills) in the mid forties, and introduced the Handyman line in 1954 and produced them for 20 years. He describes the quality as "lessened somewhat from the Four Square and Defiance in order to compete with the home owner workshop and repair products flooding the market."


PoopieKat has a post dedicated to Handyman stuff here.


----------



## 33706

*Here's a genuine #3-size Handyman from my 'junkyard', Don! Possibly produced after your book was printed??*

Thanks,* Smitty!!* Crap, I'd forgotten all about that thread!!

Indeed, a few Handymans have turned up on eBay, absolutely mint and unused, with a genuine S&H Greenstamp logo all over the box!! Wish I kept the links… or at least the pics.


----------



## donwilwol

Sorry everyone, it must have been prior to the second cup of coffee. He does list a #1203. it was offered 1957 to 73. Glad you corrected me!!


----------



## 33706

I think I'll put a Handyman lever cap on a #604, and bring it to the next woodworking show!! A number 604-1204 Handyman Bedrock. *Very Rare…*


----------



## Buckethead

THIS IS MADNESS!

Somebody… Please bring sexy back to the handplane thread!


----------



## donwilwol

> I think I ll put a Handyman lever cap on a #604, and bring it to the next woodworking show!! A number 604-1204 Handyman Bedrock. *Very Rare…*
> 
> - poopiekat


Or

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/06/27/not-really-a-handyman-3/


----------



## 33706

I come here to get a break from *'Sexy'*...


----------



## Buckethead

Was joking around there, PK… I hope there was no offense taken.


----------



## CL810

Here you go Bucket.


----------



## Buckethead

Now there is a scantily clad beauty… A sheer outfit being worn there.


----------



## 33706

Good Save, Don!
I've always been too quick to immediately dismiss a plane as being of too low-valued, but I've scored decent 2" cutter/CB combinations with SW logo on cheep flea market planes. Gotta keep your eyes open, and not be so quick to judge, I've learned!


----------



## 33706

*bucket:* I was afraid I offended you with my remark!!
A week or two ago, I feared I'd have to stay on the porch until the brass gloats died down… Smitty opened the gate for me this morning. It's all good, fellas.

I just got more to say about vintage plane collecting. New upscale ones? not so much.


----------



## RPhillips

> Here you go Bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CL810


Beautiful, love those shavings!


----------



## bandit571

For Smitty's request









With SHAVINGS, no less









A #3, a #4, and a #5 sized group. Have since sold them off. Their replacements are by Millers Falls









At one time, there was also a 1249 block plane, NIB. There are still two Handyman Yankee screwdrivers in the shop.

Now, anyone else care to post a shavings photo of their Handyman plane?









Or, maybe a Sargent version….


----------



## bandit571

Iron on the last plane says….DUNLAP


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## racerglen

And so it begins, guy goes out to do a bit of shopping (bought that brand new Irwin/Marples 1/8 " chisel among other things, under 8 bucks) and come home to HANDYMAN WARS ?

Smitty, what have we wrought ?
;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Some of that Magic Poplar again, Don? Beautiful.

Bandit, I'm quite certain my #4 Handyman smoother (1204?) won't hunt. The two blocks are still in their packages. And logically, if I'm officially a Handyman Collector, sure ain't buying one to use.

Hey, there's a silver lining to this collector thing!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"HANDYMAN WARS"

<chortle>


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Between bandit and pk's pics, it's clear there were 'types' of Handyman issues. Starting with color schemes. I'm partial to the red and blue combos, but there are grays and blacks, too. Wild.


----------



## racerglen

Some time ago I posted a '60's 102 with an electric blue and red combo..almost metalic blue for the body..
thot that was pretty wild..


----------



## 33706

*Glen*, you're durn right about flattening the frogs on the Handyman planes.
That thick goopy paint was created to diminish the rough, granular cast iron, and it undoubtedly makes the frog sit slightly askew in one direction or another. Hmmm, maybe next year Santa will get me a nice overhead miller, so I can re-machine all mating surfaces to dead-nuts accurate.
Also, I like the blue and gray examples. With a scale-size battlefield, we could re-create a Civil War skirmish with the blue and gray. Sounds like fun!!

*Smitty,* hopefully somewhere, somebody has all the documented metamorphoses of the various Handyman 'types'. That would be fascinating reading!! Heck, there might even be one-off rarities in our collections and we don't even know it!


----------



## JayT

> I think I ll put a Handyman lever cap on a #604, and bring it to the next woodworking show!! A number 604-1204 Handyman Bedrock. *Very Rare…*
> 
> - poopiekat


My first plane purchase was a 605-1205 Handyman Bedrock. Maybe we could start a series.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Starts with tool catalogs, of which I have none that date to Handyman's era…


----------



## 33706

I'll be digging out some "Popular Mechanics" of the era…as time permits. I'm sure there were ads!


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## racerglen

Oh Don, that's real tool porn, like those knobs a lot !
What's the wood ?


----------



## bobasaurus

Dang those are beautiful, Don. Are they cocobolo, or maybe some figured walnut?


----------



## donwilwol

> Dang those are beautiful, Don. Are they cocobolo, or maybe some figured walnut?
> 
> - bobasaurus


African rosewood (Bubinga)


----------



## Slyy

Been working all day and just get a chance to drop into the thread and see 30 posts on handymans with shavings no less! Now I'm regretting getting that $65 dollar Handyman No 4 at the antique store Thursday…. If only I knew!


----------



## lateralus819

Don, nice handles. Is that the rosewood from Curtis?


----------



## donwilwol

> Don, nice handles. Is that the rosewood from Curtis?
> 
> - lateralus819


I thinks so. I've lost track of some of it. My buddy Terry hooked me up with some as well. I think the knob stock is from Terry.


----------



## Buckethead

PK, the most upscale plane I own is a wood river shoulder plane. The only new plane. Everything thing else is vintage stanley, union, or miller falls. I'm not too proud to use a handyman either… And my prejudice against them is based solely (SWIDT) on the testimony of others.

I used "solely" in the hand plane thread. #WIN


----------



## 33706

Hey, Bucket, you've been a great contributor to this thread. I'm lost in the vintage time warp, and feel a little out of place where the conversation has shifted to upscale planes and all that. At my age, and ridiculous stash of old iron, I'm just not on the same playing field as the L-N Veritas or Wood River users. I'm glad to see that there ARE alternatives to finding old gems and tuning them enough to make them perform well. I understand and support the desire for nice brass artisan tools.


----------



## RPhillips

My current favorite plane is a vintage KK No7 with a corrugated bottom that I picked up a little while back from fellow LJ. I installed a IBC Iron & Breaker, and now it's like butter…


----------



## terryR

Sweet handles, Don. Never seen Bubinga like that!

Double post…current base of toolchest…










...sorry to see we've slid into an "us vs. them" opinion of new planes. I think vintage and new belong together just like power tools and hand tools…Only bought all my fancy brass planes when MIL gave a huge check for Christmas, thought it was a good investment in my future. No regrets thus far! 

Except that my wife doesn't understand the No.3 collection…"They're all the same!" 

Working on wenge wood for the new planes…


----------



## lateralus819

lol….

They aren't all the same. Luckily my wife hasn't said that about my 10 or so #4 1/2 size planes


----------



## Mosquito

I agree with Terry on the new vs old and "us vs them" mentality. I've got a couple LN planes, and really like them. I've got a set of T11 Stanleys, and like them. I've got a full set of Keen Kutter KK planes, and like them as well. The way I look at it, if no one had bought the new iron back then, we'd have no vintage iron to use today. If no one bought LN planes, there won't be any vintage iron from "back in the turn of the century" in another 100 years either.

Besides, the LN's are basically a remake of the old Stanley's, and likely what the Stanley's would have been if Stanley would have kept caring about quality instead of profit margins…


----------



## summerfi

+1 on there being room in this big old world (or big old forum) for both old and new planes. I do like kidding my LN friends though. Quality tools, be they wood, steel, brass, or bronze, are all good. Notice I didn't mention plastic.


----------



## terryR

yeah, it's how ya use the tool that counts…


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, I'm not sure some of the stuff I bought local wasn't mix marked. I can determine local species, but this African stuff is a different story.


----------



## TheFridge

I searched for this thread to catch up, and don't you know I stumbled upon the "please kill the hand planes of your dreams thread" from years ago. Great stuff.

I forgot I wanted to ask: any negatives to just finishing knobs and totes with paste wax for planes that rarely see any use? Open to any other finishing suggestions that relatively easy. Which is what I'm looking for. Thanks.


----------



## lateralus819

I strictly use wax to finish totes. I wet sand it in up to 1000 grit, gives it an incredible feel.


----------



## Slyy

I'm with Lat as well: don't care to much for ultra shiny furniture on my planes so paste wax to a satin finish is my choice.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, Don, I know that feeling. Also seems i'm allergic to more and more of these freekin exotics…

I agree with Lat 100%. sand to 1000 grit and buff with wax…










..easy to re-apply anytime.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I think the tags in the Lie Nielsen t-shirts are a hoot.


----------



## TheFridge

Sweet. I figured since I keep a waxy rag handy to wax my machines and planes after I use em, didn't see why I couldn't just once over the knobs and totes as well when needed.

I just use plain ole johnsons paste wax for everything and it hasn't failed me yet.

When I hear of waxing the bottom of a plane sole while using, what kind of wax is typically used?

Thanks again

Edit: those tags are awesome


----------



## Slyy

American Apparel is a cool company Red, make some dang comfortable Tee's!

Fidge, not that I'm a planing expert by any means but I just use cheap canning wax from Wally World, usually the Gulf Wax brand.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> When I hear of waxing the bottom of a plane sole while using, what kind of wax is typically used?
> 
> - TheFridge


Any block of paraffin or canning wax works fine. Won't affect finishes either.


----------



## jmartel

So after debating between getting a low angle Jack or a low angle smoother, I decided to go with a smoother from Lee Valley. I'm under the impression that a jack wouldn't be quite as useful if you have other planes, and I don't have a smoothing plane (I've got a #6 that I'm using as a jointer until I get a 7 or an 8, and I have a 5 1/4 that I'm using as a scrub). I will be using it as a shooting plane as well as a smoothing plane, hence the desire for low angle.

I'm assuming that the PM-V11 steel is worth the upgrade price, however I figure I will buy a second blade for more figured wood/troublesome grain. The question is, which one? I'd like to keep it to just 2 blades for now, and add some in the future if I determine that I need more.

38 deg bevel (50 deg cutting angle)
50 deg bevel (62 deg cutting angle)
Toothed blade


----------



## bobasaurus

Jmartel, depending on which BU smoother you bought it comes with either a 38° or 25° blade. The 38° blade + 12° bed is 50° total, about the effective cutting angle of a standard BD plane with chipbreaker, so it will work with most every wood with occasional difficulties in really hard or figured woods. The other blade+bed makes 37° total, good for end grain, knotholes, straight-grained woods, and really dense woods, but not so great for highly figured or varying grain direction woods.

So I guess I would like to have a 25° and 50° blade to cover the low and high, or just keep the 38° middle-of-the-road blade.


----------



## jmartel

The smoother I have decided on is this:

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=45864&cat=1,41182,52515

It comes with the 25 deg blade.


----------



## RPhillips

I'm going at least pick up a 38° to go with my LAJ, but may end up getting both options. Since I couldn't afford to get with my plane purchase, I might be able swing the pair a little later.

I'm excited to get it. I also ordered a 3/16 carbide spade bit and a split nut wrench from Blackburn Tools. So I have two packages to be excited about receiving.


----------



## john2005

Been meaning to show off the Christmas gift from the wife. Came in a box with a couple card scrapers and Jeff Millers book, Foundations for Better Woodworking.

Newest plane I own, only LN. It's no Handyman though…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Your gonna love that plane John.



> Yeah, Don, I know that feeling. Also seems i m allergic to more and more of these freekin exotics…
> 
> I agree with Lat 100%. sand to 1000 grit and buff with wax…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..easy to re-apply anytime.
> 
> - terryR


Missed that post somehow Terry. That Wenge looks friggin sweet. You did a much better job shaping the toe of your handles. I like 'em.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Saw a show over the weekend that pronounce "wenge" as 'when-gay' several times. Is that the correct pronunciation? Never heard anyone say it before, only read the word.

Beautiful totes, Terry, and exceptional (non-Handyman) block plane, John!


----------



## RPhillips

I've heard it referred to as that too Smitty. I'll still call it wenge tho…

Same with Padauk… Pa-douk vs Pa-dook

edit… dictionary says: /ˈwɛnɡeɪ/

- So I guess it is when-gey

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the kind words, guys! I'm slow since I'm so friggin meticulous about the details…comes from 25 years of ICU Nursing, I guess? But, how many times will I make a tote for one plane? Once. Needs to be right, IMO.

I've heard wenge pronounced differently, just like paudauk. Sorta like car park vs. cah pahk? Heck, I can't even spell Boston accents! LOL!


----------



## jmartel

Well, the Low Angle Smoother is ordered with a 50 deg extra blade. Both PM-V11. I figured I would go with the good steel if I'm already paying that much.

Let's see how owning a new plane is compared to old Stanleys.


----------



## Tim457

Did someone say pahk the cah in the Hahvahd yahd? I assumed wenge was pronounced when-gey for some reason, but had never heard anything different or how it was supposed to be.

Jmart, that's the one I would have gone with given what you already had. For guys like Don Yoda that can fettle a plane to within a half a thousandth tolerance there's no need for a new premium plane, but if you're not up to that yet, I bet you'll find a difference with the LV. And a smoother is the one to have tight tolerances on.


----------



## lateralus819

Terry please keep us updated on those totes and knobs. Wenge was my first thought as well. 2nd was padauk.


----------



## bandit571

Rehabbed Bailey #5 T11 has some shavings to show off









Had a stick of White Oak as a test track









This plane now has a better looking lever cap, too









Just a Freebie Jack plane…..


----------



## lateralus819

Bandit you should sell all your old planes and get a LN or Veritas and be done with it lol.


----------



## Buckethead

Terry, those totes look amazing! Are those LN? And I'm late to the party, so don't know if the original totes were damaged, or you did this for fun and the experience. It definitely personalized them.

J Mart, I'm hoping you'll report back your thoughts once you get your big money plane. I'm in the same boat, having only vintage planes, but I do drool over the LNs and LVs. I've nothing low angle. Want a jack and smoother, and it seems to me those are good candidates for first high end plane purchases.


----------



## GMatheson

Anyone have any experience with the LV side rabbet plane? Was thinking of putting some Christmas gift cards to work. Already have the BC moxon vise kit in the shopping cart.


----------



## jmartel

> J Mart, I m hoping you ll report back your thoughts once you get your big money plane. I m in the same boat, having only vintage planes, but I do drool over the LNs and LVs. I ve nothing low angle. Want a jack and smoother, and it seems to me those are good candidates for first high end plane purchases.
> 
> - Buckethead


Will do. I figured that a smoother is something that needs a high level of precision machining, so it was a good candidate for a new plane. And I didn't see much advantage to buying a Jack plane since I already own a fore plane for jointing and a 5-1/4 that I use for scrub work.


----------



## terryR

Bucket, Thanks! I just replaced the LN totes for fun. And hoping to take custom orders…maybe…I've always enjoyed making handles!

jmart, I scored a PMV11 iron for Christmas, replacement for Stanley 4 or 5. Came in its own plastic case and a rust prevention chip. Also, Veritas honed a micro-bevel before shipping! awesome! I'm pretty sure you will love that smoother.

Greg, the skewed rabbet plane? Love it after 3 uses! C. Schwarz swears it is the best built today.


----------



## GMatheson

This one Terry


----------



## lateralus819

Terry, sign me up for two please!

I can see how they would be fun if you had the right rasps and such. I have some chinsy ones from harbor freight lol.

It definitely is an art form in and of itself.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah I'm with the crowd Terry, those totes at great! And as Red pointed out, the toes are well shaped, they seem much more robust in a breakage prone area and only add to the aesthetics rather than detract IMHO.

Whenever I get some current production planes would love to order some from you if you get to that point! I've enjoyed th sparse hand shaping I've done so far but haven't gotten a good eye yet for shaping opposing sides well, have seen nothing but excellent coming out of your shop though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

There are a few guys out there who sell replacement plane handles and knobs. Most don't offer cocobolo anymore….but God Bless 'em. At $55 a set, I'd make about $5 an hour;-)

http://hardwarecitytools.com/


----------



## terryR

Sorry, Greg. you DID say SIDE rabbet plane after all…have also wondered about the usefulness of that guy…

Lat and Jake, you are on the waiting list! Now, mail me your planes!!! LOL!

Thanks for that link, Red. I was wondering how much to charge for a custom set of knobs/totes. Heck, $5 an hour sounds fine with me!  First wenge tote took 6 hours with rasps…second took 3 using power carving tools, and power sanding. I'd have to charge more for a hand-tooled tote…especially from exotic wood! I thought LN offered the coco upgrade for about $90?


----------



## donwilwol

> There are a few guys out there who sell replacement plane handles and knobs. Most don t offer cocobolo anymore….but God Bless em. At $55 a set, I d make about $5 an hour;-)
> 
> http://hardwarecitytools.com/
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I used to list them on my for sale page as well. I took them down pretty quick. About $5/hr is about right. And that doesn't count the time spent blowing your nose and snuffling after.

for vintage, I don't know how these guys do it, http://www.thebestthings.com/newtools/bailey_totes.htm


----------



## richardwootton

Quick question for the panel. After you take plane parts out of Evap-O-Rust do you just rinse them with water, or do you do something else? I'm doing my first, full on plane restore.


----------



## racerglen

Richard I do hot water, a quick blast with a blower, wipe and then scrub or wire wheel whichever seems appropriate.


----------



## donwilwol

> Quick question for the panel. After you take plane parts out of Evap-O-Rust do you just rinse them with water, or do you do something else? I m doing my first, full on plane restore.
> 
> - richardwootton


it depends. wash the parts off with water well. If your going to work with them right way, do so. if they will sit for a while, dip them back in to coat them. It will keep them from rusting.


----------



## Tim457

I don't like the way evapo-rust gums up if you let it sit on and dry, so I wipe or rinse it off. The grey phosphate coating is a bit rust preventative, but if there are parts the water will sit in after you rinse it, then I spray with WD-40 to displace the water then wipe down again. I don't have to do much more to prevent rust in my shop since I run a dehumidifier, but I try to remember to wipe down with oil or wax with paste wax for good measure.


----------



## terryR

Richard, I keep a tupperware with soapy water in the shop…and scrub parts after ER soak with a plastic brush. Then into a ziplock baggie to get sprayed with WD-40, and I just leave small parts in the zip lock till needed. They never rust that way. The big parts I clean immediately after the water bath. +1 to using a heat gun for drying…

I kinda like the way Silicone spray feels and works…same folks that make WD-40.


----------



## jmartel

Waiting is the hardest part. New plane will be here next Thursday.


----------



## mochoa

I just ordered my calendar, thanks for putting that together guys!


----------



## MNclone

Had a couple "Stanley" planes show up in the mail the other day. Neither was actually a Stanley. One was an Ohio Tools 05 and the other was this block plane.
I believe it is a Birmingham. It has "b-plane" stamped on the iron and a No 120 on the body. No other markings that I can find. The knob is crack free and appears to be original. I can't find much info on birminghams except that they are old and some are valuable. 
Am I ok to clean this guy up? Any idea as to what this may be worth? I'm probably not going to keep this one because I'm still in the user game and still avoiding any sort of collector label.


----------



## donwilwol

Birmingham made several cool looking planes. Some are rare and quit valuable. I can't find any reference to a #120 B plane. I think you have a Derby Plane. They were somehow related to the Birmingham/Union lines. Its probably worth more than a Stanley #120, but I would guess it's not extremely valuable. I have been wrong before though, so take it for what its worth.

I would be interested in it if you'd want to sell or trade it, but I wouldn't know what to offer.


----------



## donwilwol

http://www.timetestedtools.com/bench-plane-parts.html


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow Don, that cut-in-half plane is really awesome. Did you use a bandsaw, metal cutoff disk, or just belt grind the sides away?


----------



## CL810

Don a lot of people are going to benefit from your cut a ways. But I gotta tell you, I flinched when I saw the bedrock sliced in half!


----------



## Buckethead

^^^

Me too Clayton, but few respect the value of an old bedrock more than Don. It must've been badly chipped or some such.


----------



## donwilwol

Trust me when I say it was broke beyond repair. There's no way I'd cut a "good" 604 in half.

Allen, I used a bandsaw.


----------



## 33706

Grey's Anatomy, Handplane Edition. Great work, sir! The cat scanner must have been out of order…


----------



## jmartel

Did some plane work today. The good thing about hand tools is that you aren't cold in the winter. You work up a sweat, actually.


----------



## Slyy

Don some excellent cutaways there! Turned out well, new you wouldn't hurt a good 604!

JMart, some pretty shavings on that floor.


----------



## bandit571

Somedays, I even miss this old jointer plane









It was just too "big' for the work I do nowadays….

A Patrick Leach pose?


----------



## richardwootton

Bandit, what plane is that? And you look almost exactly as I pictured in my head!


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Noob question does the "bevel" on the plane iron face down towards the surface or up towards the cap?
when setting the plane does the iron peek under the sole or just to the bottom of the plane surface?
Same with the cap iron to the edge of the iron or up the iron some?(how far is some?
I'd like to start using some of my planes,but when I was in wood shop wasn't taught about planes because my teacher thought power tools were the wave of the future.


----------



## jmartel

Daddy,

It depends on the plane. I'm assuming you have an older plane, so the answer is bevel down. The iron will be slightly below the sole. Put it flush, then slowly increase it until you get shavings.

Newer planes now can be bevel up.


----------



## benchbuilder

I seen a #5 lie-nelsen plane with a 50 degree frog. It seem to cut tough wood grain easily. The guy showing it has been doing this at woodworking shows for sometime and knows how to use it very well. I asked totry it and as he said it feels great in hannd, but i couldnt get it to cut as easily as he did. So this as all things will take some learning and hours of making shavings to get the right feel for it. Why would a 5 degree more angle make such a difference. Has anyone here ever used a plane with a 50 degree frog angle? I dont know if i really need one or not. I have read about a guy who turned an old stanley frog on a #4 into a 50 degree frog but i am sure it takes more then just shiming up the frog. The frog hold down screws need to seat flat so thoes seats in the frog would need cut differently as well as the toe of the frog would need regroung. Any thoughts here?


----------



## bandit571

The Jointah plane is a type 9 #8c…10 pounder


----------



## j1212t

if I can only get one additional blade for my Veritas LA jack, so 38 or 50 degrees? (25 is by default)

I am leaning towards 38 degrees, since I think the 50 degree wouldn't get used too much since I mainly use pine, larch and Oak.


----------



## donwilwol

Merry late Xmas to me.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> Daddy,
> 
> It depends on the plane. I m assuming you have an older plane, so the answer is bevel down. The iron will be slightly below the sole. Put it flush, then slowly increase it until you get shavings.
> 
> Newer planes now can be bevel up.
> 
> - jmartel


I think I have post a photo on here of one of the plane I'm asking about.


----------



## bandit571

Made in England #5

Might be able to tune it up.

Looks like the chipbreaker is missing, though. Talking point? Ask for a $10 discount because of the missing part. The run about …..$10 @ nhplaneparts.com

Clean the rust off with a brass wire wheel ( grinder mounted or drill press) sharpen the iron. And get a Stanley late model chipbreaker to mate onto the iron.

Should be a decent user.


----------



## RPhillips

^ Yeah, that one would be bevel down.


----------



## RPhillips

> Merry late Xmas to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W


Nice Don, if that's the handle makers rasp, you're going to love it!


----------



## Buckethead

Is daddy's plane missing a chip breaker?

Daddy, just a few posts up in this thread, don posted a cross section photo of a plane just like yours (in terms of parts and their placement) that shows all the parts in place. A picture says a thousand words.


----------



## Buckethead

Here it is!


> http://www.timetestedtools.com/bench-plane-parts.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W


----------



## terryR

Nice score, Don!
Gramercy?


----------



## donwilwol

> Here it is!
> 
> http://www.timetestedtools.com/bench-plane-parts.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W
> 
> - Buckethead


Look here and you'll see one exactly like yours.

http://www.timetestedtools.com/bench-plane-parts.html


----------



## donwilwol

I definitely should have bought one of these a lllllloonnnggg time ago.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That thing is the shizzle ehh Don?

This baby deserves a repost:


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> Is daddy s plane missing a chip breaker?
> 
> Daddy, just a few posts up in this thread, don posted a cross section photo of a plane just like yours (in terms of parts and their placement) that shows all the parts in place. A picture says a thousand words.
> 
> - Buckethead


chip breaker?so there should be a cap(the part with the lever and the Stanley name on it)the iron and there should be another piece?there may be another piece and it's assembled wrong;if not were can one find that piece?


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> ^That thing is the shizzle ehh Don?
> 
> This baby deserves a repost:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was that at sometime meant as a user?
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## bandit571

Ebay has them

Eric @ nhplaneparts has them









Here is an iron and a chipbreaker, and you may need the bolt to connect them together, as well. 









Should look like this when assembled


----------



## 33706

Hey *Bandit…*

That first photo in #44433, the cutter is for a Liberty Bell plane… it' got that hard-to-find nib that engages with the height adjustment. Only Stanley Liberty Bell planes have this odd feature.


----------



## 33706

*Hi Don!!*

Tell us more about this 'Handle Maker's Rasp'. Looks like BRK Rphillips and Terry know about them…

I've got six totes roughed out. I don't have 3 days apiece to dedicate to final shaping, with my Nicholsons.


----------



## JayT

Handle maker's rasp is high on my wish list-might even be the next purchase. I've been wondering if a large riffler of the right shape might work just as well.

I don't have any more plane or saw totes planned at the moment, but that can always change.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a Gramercy handle maker's rasp, and it's been really nice when I was making a couple of saws. Will be sure to get more use soon, as I've got another two saws in the queue.

These are the two I know of:
Gramercy
Liogier


----------



## donwilwol

Mine came from tools for woodworking.


----------



## RPhillips

Bought mine frome the same supplier as Don. It's a Gramercy and I have been very satisfied with it. I can rough shape a saw handle (open handle is all I've done) in about 30 minutes with minimal effort. Sanding, now that's a different story 

For sanding, check out Klingspor. They offer a couple bargains in different options of off-cuts and remnants in different grit options. I bought a box of each, adhesive and regular in the finer grit assortments. So far, can't argue with the value nor the quality of the paper. I ripped sections into strips and found that to work really well.

Here's an example;










Edit: is there code to display landscape images to portrait? It displays correctly in my phone's gallery.


----------



## donwilwol

I spent the better part of the afternoon looking for my drill mounted spindle sander. I went as far as cleaning my shop. I couldn't find it, so I took one from Terry's play list and made a few for my lathe.


----------



## RPhillips

It's here!


----------



## Tim457

That saw handle makers rasp is in my cart along with a few saw files. Just waiting to decide on anything else for my Christmas gift.
Here's the link PK:
https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/GT-SHRASP.XX


----------



## donwilwol

Has anybody tried these?


----------



## racerglen

OOps..don't know what you're trying to show Don, but my security system just said like H you're going there, I would have thought by the discussion it'd be files/rasps ?


----------



## donwilwol

https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/GT-MRASP.XX/Gramercy_Tools_Hand_Cut_Modeller's_and_Rat-tail_Rasps

try this Glen


----------



## summerfi

I'd love to try a curved handle maker's rasp, but man, I can't believe what rasps cost. I'm fortunate to have a drawer full of pretty decent ones. For saw handles I primarily use a round rasp, 3 sizes of half round, and a 4-in-hand. After rasping I use files, and then afterwards there is very little sanding to do. The more handles you make, the easier it becomes, because you don't have to think about each step so much.


----------



## terryR

yeah, the price on hand stitched rasps is high…although those Gramercy's aren't too bad. Of course, I've had the handle come off ONE so far!  But, that's just an excuse to replace it…

Looks like I may be the only one to upgrade to wenge knobs and totes; at least, I'll try to sway my customers from choosing it! LOL!

It's too brittle, and although I've turned it before, I've never attempted a tiny detail. the grain just tends to chip out and blow away if small unsupported sections are allowed. Got ideas on how to turn another knob tomorrow, but these 2 are wrought with tear out and small dings despite hours of sanding. 










But, the planes still work! Small chip out near the base is no different than those brass adjusters sticking out the front waiting for unsuspecting knuckles.


----------



## Buckethead

They might be difficult to work, but they look like a million bucks… Fantastic!


----------



## donwilwol

they look sweet from here Terry.


----------



## DonBroussard

Those wedge totes and knobs look awesome, terryR! I might have to put a nice rasp on my birthday wish list . . .


----------



## richardwootton

> yeah, the price on hand stitched rasps is high…although those Gramercy s aren t too bad. Of course, I ve had the handle come off ONE so far!  But, that s just an excuse to replace it…
> 
> Looks like I may be the only one to upgrade to wenge knobs and totes; at least, I ll try to sway my customers from choosing it! LOL!
> 
> It s too brittle, and although I ve turned it before, I ve never attempted a tiny detail. the grain just tends to chip out and blow away if small unsupported sections are allowed. Got ideas on how to turn another knob tomorrow, but these 2 are wrought with tear out and small dings despite hours of sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, the planes still work! Small chip out near the base is no different than those brass adjusters sticking out the front waiting for unsuspecting knuckles.
> 
> - terryR


Terry I had been curious about the brittleness of Wenge, but man those are gorgeous!


----------



## Mosquito

the grain patterns on that wenge is great. Reminds me of damascus steel


----------



## lateralus819

holy moly Terry! Those look incredible!


----------



## knockknock

> Has anybody tried these?
> 
> - Don W


I have them both and haven't used the modeller's yet, I have used the rat tail to elongate a couple of holes in pine. It worked well, but I don't really have anything to compare it to.


----------



## RPhillips

> the grain patterns on that wenge is great. Reminds me of damascus steel
> 
> - Mosquito


My thoughts too.


----------



## ToddJB

Gorgeous Terry, but could you please clock the knob that back plane?


----------



## DanKrager

Todd, did you notice the screws were clocked on that worthless plane I posted? 
DanK


----------



## RPhillips

> Gorgeous Terry, but could you please clock the knob that back plane?
> 
> - ToddJB


What? It's at 2:30… lol


----------



## JayT

Wenge looks wicked cool, Terry. And I agree with Todd about the knob. I don't know how you could stand to have a plane with an unclocked knob in your possession. Just send it to me and we'll see if the situation is salvageable or if I just need to make sure that it doesn't contaminate your shop.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd, did you notice the screws were clocked on that worthless plane I posted?
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Indeed. Even the worthless get clocked in Dan's shop.


----------



## Buckethead

Clock the knob. What'll the kids think up next?


----------



## ToddJB

Look Terry, just clock the knob already. Then retake the pic without the DoubleShot in the frame. Mos doesnt want to have to Photoshop it out for the next calendar cover. Unless they want to sponsor next years.


----------



## Buckethead

^^^

There's some forward thinking. I doubt we'll see a finer set of totes and knobs this year, and one does want to minimize the workload for the calendar editor.


----------



## summerfi

That's a digital cam in that knob, and it's watching you. Haven't you heard of plane-cam before?


----------



## lateralus819

Thinking of making an all wood infill style plane.

Based on the shape of the Gage series. With possibly a lignum vitae sole.

I don't think there would be stability issues but then again who knows. Anyone care to chime in?


----------



## Slyy

Terry, ba-zinga baby! Beautiful totes and knobs on those planes!


----------



## bobro

> I seen a #5 lie-nelsen plane with a 50 degree frog. It seem to cut tough wood grain easily. The guy showing it has been doing this at woodworking shows for sometime and knows how to use it very well. I asked totry it and as he said it feels great in hannd, but i couldnt get it to cut as easily as he did. So this as all things will take some learning and hours of making shavings to get the right feel for it. Why would a 5 degree more angle make such a difference. Has anyone here ever used a plane with a 50 degree frog angle? I dont know if i really need one or not. I have read about a guy who turned an old stanley frog on a #4 into a 50 degree frog but i am sure it takes more then just shiming up the frog. The frog hold down screws need to seat flat so thoes seats in the frog would need cut differently as well as the toe of the frog would need regroung. Any thoughts here?
> 
> - benchbuilder


I have a tradtional Chinese plane with a 60 degree angle. It is fantastic for end grain, hard woods, and generally not giving a hoot about grain direction. If I'm not mistaken, there are also Japanese planes with the same cutting angle.


----------



## bobro

TerryR, I've made furniture of Wenge and I'm just blown away by the fact that you were able to fashion it into those beautiful handles, it's an ornery and contrary wood.


----------



## donwilwol

@benchbuilder, a lot if the older infills are 50 or 55 degrees. The higher the angle, the better for tough grain.


----------



## terryR

Thanks a lot, guys!
The wenge was certainly a challenge, although after a good night's rest, I can think of options that may help reduce tear out?

Sorry, Todd, I don't clock screws. On purpose! LOL!

No love for the Starbucks Doubleshot? Bummer. I love 'em!


----------



## Miataguy

> It s here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RPhillips


One more plane in my list list…


----------



## Miataguy

> I love the woodriver planes. Those are some great shavings, nice job.
> 
> - bobasaurus


They are very nice. I do not understand the hatred shown towards wood river tools…they earn their keep in my shop.


----------



## Buckethead

Terry, I'm a fan of the double shot, but copyright laws might prevent the image from being used in the calendar.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 Terry, those are excellent.



> It s here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RPhillips
> 
> One more plane in my list list…
> 
> - Miataguy


It's fun seeing some of you folks get your first premium planes. I can relate to the excitement and "Eureka!" moments to come.


----------



## GMatheson

I have a LN 4-1/2 with the high angle frog. It's my go to smoother for anything other than pine.

In other news, the best plane for flattening an end grain cutting board is the fancy low angle block I received in the plane swap (made by our buddy Mark)


----------



## Buckethead

That's a beautiful plane, Greg… Well done, Mark!


----------



## CFrye

Never even thought about hand planing an end grain cutting board. That was a real Duh! moment. I still have two blades left from the plane swap…hmmm


----------



## bobasaurus

I flattened my last end-grain cutting board with my Veritas LA Jack (after some rough glue-removal with an old cambered jack). If you put a chamfer on the edges first and plane at a skew, there's no problem with blow-out.


----------



## bandit571

Did a swap today, with a fellow from Saw Mill Creek, ( and columbus, OH)









The one in the middle is stamped #416 under the cap iron. Iron itself is stamped as a FULTON WARRANTED. The other two seem to be Ohio Tool Co. planes. Might take a day or three to rehab…..


----------



## Mosquito

At work this years tech gift was a GoPro, so I thought I'd play around with it some. I'm just holding the camera on a "side mount", in my hand as I grip the tote, but kind of an interesting perspective not usually see in video


----------



## CFrye

Nice, Mos, sound is great!


----------



## Miataguy

> Did a swap today, with a fellow from Saw Mill Creek, ( and columbus, OH)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one in the middle is stamped #416 under the cap iron. Iron itself is stamped as a FULTON WARRANTED. The other two seem to be Ohio Tool Co. planes. Might take a day or three to rehab…..
> 
> - bandit571


Nice looking planes!


----------



## Buckethead

Tech geek, woodworker, videographer. Mos is a renaissance man.

That is an awesome perspective.


----------



## terryR

Candy, try a cabinet scraper on the cutting boards…a nice $5 tool!

I still enjoy using the scrub I got from ya during the swap…much more comfy to hold and hog off material than Stanley's no.40…

Very cool, Mos. Love that swish sound…


----------



## CFrye

I can feel the burn, Terry! Glad to hear the scrub is working for you. How is the Nice Ash blade to sharpen with the camber?


----------



## terryR

Those irons are great! I love the thickness…sharpening cambers must be done freehand in my shop, so I'm sure I didn't pull it off perfectly. But, it's a scrub plane, not a smoother. LOL.

Have tried my 112 on end grain cutting board, but less than stellar results. Maybe I should hone it? It's still right outta the box!!!


----------



## RPhillips

> At work this years tech gift was a GoPro, so I thought I d play around with it some. I m just holding the camera on a "side mount", in my hand as I grip the tote, but kind of an interesting perspective not usually see in video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


Funny, I was in REI and seen the GoPro stuff and was thinking the exact thing… Love it!


----------



## jmartel

I may have to get my GoPro out for some woodworking. So far, it's only been used for diving and racetrack use.


----------



## Tim457

Nice video Mos, interesting view. That led me to watch your ogee with Stanley 45 video again and I noticed you angle the shoulder plane way in when starting it. That's new to me, is that so you don't cut in past your line?

Jmart, try attaching it to a board ready to go through the band or table saw.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Tim. I angle it because all I did was mark the line with a marking gauge, and went at it. Angling it to get started makes it easier to stay on the line. You just run the corner of the plane in the groove from the marking gauge until you can flatten out and not worry about skating the plane across the face of the board by accident. It's a little trick I picked up from watching/helping with the demos by Mike Seimsen's School of Woodworking at an LN tool event I went to a few years ago.


----------



## Tim457

That's really cool, thanks.


----------



## bandit571

Rehabbed a Sargent S416 (???) today









A look at what I started with









Iron was stamped as a Fulton

Frog had some markings, too









Has a "Pat. FEB __ 01" on the lateral lever, and S416 stamped into the underside. Not a "horseshoe"...


----------



## terryR

A little more eye candy for this week…










...2more knobs from wenge. As it turns out, LN knobs come in a variety of sizes! The low-angles are different, the router is different, and the regular bench planes are different still.

I should have a nice family shot by April Fools' Day!


----------



## Buckethead

Now before anyone gets on about clocking, look how Terry has focused the grain exactly towards the center of the iron. Sublime. Wenge directed energy.


----------



## jmartel

Those knobs aren't clocked, either. Same with the screws. You're slipping, Terry.


----------



## bobasaurus

Damn those knobs look amazing. I might have to get some wenge. Did you buy some especially thick pieces, or just glue-up two boards?


----------



## terryR

No clocking in my shop…

Allen, all this is coming from a 3" thick chunk I've had for a few years. I hated to re-saw it, but it's just wenge.


----------



## bandit571

Ohio Tool Co. 22" Jointer??? Had some "issues"









The LEAST of which was this thing in the rear handle's place. Mouth needed squared away









Out of square to the sides, and it had a curve to it. Chisels and files and some 60 grit wrapped around a file. Mouth was now square, bed was flat. Test drive was not good, though. Sole had a hump right behind the mouth opening, sole was in bad need of a flattening. Kept after it with an assortment of handplanes, until a straight edge showed it was indeed FLAT









Iron and chipbreaker were waiting to go, again. They had been sharpened, mated to each other, and slimmed down a bit, as the body had shrunk over the decades. New test track









Might do..ok. Iron is 2-3/8" wide, and is tapered. It even needed to be straightened out, had a bent in it.. Now, about that rear thingy acting as a tote?


> ? Need a pattern to make something a bit more….in tune with this plane. Iron does have a Thistle stamp on it. Any ideas


----------



## donwilwol

When working on a firearm I always clocked the screws. When working on planes I try, but the threads are course enough one screw is always to tight or two loose. I've stopped trying.


----------



## terryR

^same here.
I have a bad habit of over-tightening everything…so don't even try to clock screws.


----------



## terryR

Oh my, Bandit, a 22" jointer? Heavy, heavy…congrats getting it flat.
I think that Sargent may be a 3416? Looks the same age as mine?
.
.










hmmm…infill?
just thinkin'


----------



## Slyy

^ heck why not Terry! If anyone has the skill to do it…....

Wenge stable, might as well add a Wenge infill.


----------



## ksSlim

RG33 over in the hand forum is looking a jointer plane.
Who all here has one they want to turn into cash.


----------



## bandit571

Doubt if he would want one like this









All tuned up and ready to go….


----------



## Mosquito

my extra #7 needs a tote repair (there's a split in the middle).


----------



## john2005

Dang Terry, it's lookin like you mean business! What are you finishing with? Looks smooth


----------



## john2005

Dang Terry, it's lookin like you mean business! What are you finishing with? Looks smooth


----------



## john2005

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Slyy

Empty room I suppose


----------



## Waldo88

Found a nice type 16(?) Stanley No 6 this past weekend when out antique hunting. Aside from a patina of rust and a lot of chipping in the japanning, it was in quite good shape. Did a complete overhaul on it.










Sole was already quite flat I came to find, it really didn't take that much work. Did an oil and wax finish on the tote and knob. Tuned up real nice and is a pleasure to use.










I was looking for a no 5 1/2 or no 6 to really fill out my collection. Now I've got a #7, #6, low angle #5, #4, and low angle block. I was really missing a good fore plane. I suspect this #6 is going to become my most used plane.










Pretty awesome I came across exactly what I was looking for. Would have been nice to get a sweetheart, but this one will be a fine user. I think its a type 16; everything but the sole lines up with the type chart at type 16, but the chart is made for #4's so the sole might be different. The sole doesn't have a front-back rib though; maybe its an early type 16 using a leftover type 15 sole?

I'm real happy with this find and how it turned out. It wasn't a bargain, but $40 isn't outrageous either given that there were no chips or cracks anywhere and the tote/knob are in great shape.


----------



## bobro

> Damn those knobs look amazing. I might have to get some wenge. Did you buy some especially thick pieces, or just glue-up two boards?
> 
> - bobasaurus


If you can't get thick stock, wenge can be glued up almost invisibly due to the pattern. I've done wenge panels this way, very long ago so no pics, but you can take a look at the necks of Warwick basses to see. Also, although it's a beotch to work, IME it glues exceptionally well.

edit- I just looked on Wood Database to see what they say about wenge, and the comment "Very large pores can be difficult to fill if a perfectly smooth/level finish is desired" doesn't jibe with my experience. Wet sanding with a drying oil when it get tacky will fill pores very well, and the patterns of the wood make the fills blend in. Well, okay, it does take a lot of hand sanding so maybe that qualifies as difficult.


----------



## Buckethead

I watched a couple videos on card scrapers (use and sharpening) last night, posted by duckmilk in the state of the shop thread. Not particularly useful for a knob, but I can recall scraping wood as a kid and thinking it was the finest finish I'd seen. It also strikes me as being a more efficient use of time versus sanding.

Any of you guys used a card scraper (or scraper plane) on wenge?


----------



## terryR

Nice family shot, Waldo!

Never tried scraping wenge…it's pretty brittle…but all tools should be tested on it. Not sure I'd feel comfortable using a scraper with the lathe running? I've used files. Still ONE more wenge knob to turn, maybe I'll try a sharp file? The sanding takes so long since I have to remove deep tearout…where's my round file!

Finish is just buffed wax, John. I wanted to experiment with wipe on poly, but my stash is old and doesn't cure. I think I can apply poly over this wax later? Advise? If not, the buffing wheel is nearby always, and I tend to buff tools from time to time…

bobro, you make instruments? cool! Instrument makers always seem to have the best woods.  I haven't really tried to fill the open pores of this wood…just sand smooth. It certainly has a ton of character!


----------



## putty

Nice cleanup job Waldo, there was a nice plane hiding behind all that rust!


----------



## CL810

Terry, I think the wax will prevent the poly from adhering to the wood.


----------



## terryR

^thanks, Clayton.
I thought so, but wasn't sure.
wax it is, then…


----------



## donwilwol

> Terry, I think the wax will prevent the poly from adhering to the wood.
> 
> - CL810


I agree. That'll make a mess.


----------



## john2005

Fish eyes for sure


----------



## richardwootton

What do you guys know about the craftsman 3732 low angle block plane? Was it Stanley made? It kind of looks like the no. 65.


----------



## ToddJB

I believe the old 3732 was made by Sargent










And the newer ones were made by Stanley


----------



## donwilwol

what Todd said!


----------



## richardwootton

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Buckethead

That older one is a particularly good looking LA block plane. Sweeeeet


----------



## Slyy

Yeah I remember seeing one of those at an antique store recently. But asking price was $30 and didn't know anything about it. Pretty steep price in my experience for block plane at antiques so I just passed.


----------



## jmartel

> What do you guys know about the craftsman 3732 low angle block plane? Was it Stanley made? It kind of looks like the no. 65.
> 
> - richardwootton


I've got that one that you are asking about. It is indeed a Stanley 65 that was rebranded as a Craftsman. I really like mine. Feels great in the hand.


----------



## richardwootton

> What do you guys know about the craftsman 3732 low angle block plane? Was it Stanley made? It kind of looks like the no. 65.
> 
> - richardwootton
> 
> I ve got that one that you are asking about. It is indeed a Stanley 65 that was rebranded as a Craftsman. I really like mine. Feels great in the hand.
> 
> - jmartel


Glad to hear jmartel! My friend has a spare that I'll be taking off his hands. I'm looking forward to finally having a low angle block.


----------



## jmartel

This one is mine.










As was shown, the earlier one looks completely different.


----------



## richardwootton

Yup, the one I'm getting looks just about identical to yours, which I think is better looking than the Sargent. Sorry Don, I know your affinity for Sargent made goods


----------



## Buckethead

I'm broke. No rust money. Mrs bucket isn't having it.

Still, I peruse. I saw this on CL near savannah GA. Guy asking $400 for this collection. I doubt it's worth that to any one here, buuuuuutttt….. There are a couple must have little girlies in the mix about which somebody might be interested in inquiring. https://savannah.craigslist.org/tls/4823564823.html


----------



## bobasaurus

I restored my great grandfather's plane to working order today. Here is the first shaving from it in many many years:










Indoor pics:



















The restoration took a while since the blade was all bent up. I was able to get it decently straight with some vice and hammer persuasion and a ton of sanding on granite. After removing rust with a wire wheel, I used valve lapping compound between the frog and body, then flattened the blade faces, then screwed everything together and flattened the sole. I lubed/waxed everything, sharpened the blade, and took the very first shaving from a block of walnut. It came out very fine and left a great surface, no chatter or other problems with the plane. Feels nice to resurrect something my great grandfather used long before I was born.


----------



## Slyy

Allen, that is absolutly fantastic!!! I'm sure Gramps would hardly have the words to say regarding that!!
Excellent job sir!


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks Jake. I'm really pleased with how it came out. I still need to repair a crack in the tote, then refinish the tote and knob to look pretty, but it works for now.


----------



## 33706

Nice, Allen!


----------



## donwilwol

Excellent Allen.


----------



## Buckethead

Agreed. Excellent. The best stories are the family stories. When you wrote that it was the first shavings in many years I might have shed a very manly tear. If I did, I wouldn't tell you guys about it.


----------



## putty

Nice Job Allen, 
It is nice to use a tool that a relative had used.


----------



## CFrye

Allen, that first shaving is worthy of framing!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A Type 13, my fave. Beautiful refurb, it looks awesome! Congrats, Allen!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Awhile back I started working on an article for Don's website….but I sorta stalled out on it. I know we've beat to death the quality debate concerning vintage planes vs new. However, some folks often say today's planes are too expensive. I think I bring up a good point here:

In 1902 no4 was $2.20, no 5 was $2.50. Later add .50 cents for bedrock. Back then the average wage was about $9 a week. So a Bedrock was about ⅓ week wages.

In 2014 weekly was wage $850, Todays premium bedrock runs about $250-300. Also about ⅓ of a working man's wage wage. So, I contend that today's planes are really about the same "expense." We're just spoiled to have inexpensive vintage tools as an option. Interested in others thoughts.


----------



## donwilwol

> We re just spoiled to have inexpensive vintage tools as an option. Interested in others thoughts.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That's probably the biggest factor. Their vintage tools back then didn't offer the quality. But beyond that would be the craftsman buying them. I would think that a majority of the guys buying them were making a living with them. Today, a majority of the guys buying them do woodworking as a hobby.

It would be interesting to see the statistic on LN sales for pro's vs hobbyist. If I was making $50/hr and needed a plane, and spending 5 hours means a loss of income, the table turns pretty quickly.


----------



## terryR

Intriguing points, Red. I always like to see the prices of vintage when it came off the shelf compared to inflation.

I think today fewer men rely on quality hand tools to earn a living, so mostly 'our' tools are collected for hobbies. That makes it difficult to spend $300 on a hobby plane as opposed to $600 for a TV that gets used daily. And who has $600 TV's these days!

I wonder if professional cabinet and furniture makers quibble over high end tools, too?


----------



## JayT

> In 2014 weekly was wage $850, Todays premium bedrock runs about $250-300. Also about ⅓ of a working man's wage wage. So, I contend that today's planes are really about the same "expense."


Thoughts. A) I wish my weekly wage was $850 ;-) B) The 1/3 of average gross pay may be correct, but take home pay % is much less now than it was in 1902, so the price compared to take home pay is higher. C) There is much more variation in wages across the country than 1902. Cost of living in California or New York is exponentially higher than it is in Kansas or West Virginia and their pay generally reflects that. Combined with the larger populations in those places, that skews the average pay number and affects the amount of disposable income available to make tool purchases.



> We"re just spoiled to have inexpensive vintage tools as an option.


I agree 100% with that statement. Despite the prices of vintage tools going up pretty sharply the past 10 years or so, there are still far more good quality tools out there than people wanting to use them. It's still a buyer's market for the most common hand tools. There will have to be a serious depletion of supply before that changes and at that point a vintage Bedrock will cost just as much as a LN.


----------



## ToddJB

I think that is a good point, but I believe that had there been a venue for those old timers to pick up quality used hand planes for $.05-$.25 that most would have gone that route. When I think about that era I don't think about the salt of the earth woodworkers going out and buying the latest and greatest if there was a suitable tool for the job for drastically less.

To my benefit there was not that option for them, so many planes were created and many are still around. The average cost of my hand planes is $15 with the highest being $80. Are today's premium planes 18 times better than the vintage ones? Perhaps to some, but not to me, not yet anyways.

Spoiled? Perhaps. But I think it's a cost/benefit analysis and for this hobbyist the benefits don't win out.

Edit: looks like others type faster than me.


----------



## summerfi

To me, part of the value of an old tool is just that…it's old, it has a history. Every time I pick it up, I sense that, and it provides a degree of joy that I don't get with a new tool. I'm not knocking quality new tools, they are great too. We are indeed spoiled by the prices of vintage tools.

Think of restored vintage cars. They can easily cost as much or more than a new car. Are they better? Probably not. I'm glad it's not the same with tools.


----------



## jmartel

I've never used a nice brand new plane before. I should find out tomorrow what all the hub-bub is about though.

For me, I'm starting to realize that my time has value. I'd rather be able to buy a good quality tool and go right to work, then to add it to the ever growing list of things to do in a finite amount of time. I'm out of the poor college student phase now that I'm actually working for a living. Plus it helps that I sell things I make to cover the cost of tools and wood.

That being said, I didn't go out and buy every single tool from the Lie-Nielsen catalog. Taking it one step at a time and not buying a tool unless it's needed for a specific project.


----------



## summerfi

Consider this question. You walk into a hardware store to buy a plane. There are two planes sitting on the shelf, each marked with the same price. One is a NOS vintage Stanley bedrock, never been used and in perfect condition. The other is an equivalent sized new Lie Nielsen. Both new, both cost the same. Which one do you buy, and why? No right or wrong answers, but it would be interesting to hear the responses.

Personally, I think the new tool - old tool debate is kind of silly. It's like, which is better, apple pie or vanilla ice cream? They're both good, and they're especially good together.


----------



## Waldo88

I tend to think of new premium planes as being luxury items for tool collectors and little else. They add nothing to the tool arsenal that can't be done some other way, cheaper.

Whereas going the vintage hand plane route is hands down the most cost effective way to have the basic functionality of stock prep. A set of 3 good vintage baileys (jack, jointer, smoother) should set you back less than $150 plus 10-20 hrs of tuneup time.

Going the premium route the same set of 3 will set you back >$1000.

Performance-wise, there isn't that much difference between them.


----------



## ToddJB

For me, if the price was the $15 average of my current planes I would walk away with the LN. Reasons: Supporting current manufacturing and better tolerances. If the price was $250 I would walk away with neither. Hand planes, at this point, are an added luxury to a hobby, which isn't justifiable in my mind.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Consider this question. You walk into a hardware store to buy a plane. There are two planes sitting on the shelf, each marked with the same price. One is a NOS vintage Stanley bedrock, never been used and in perfect condition. The other is an equivalent sized new Lie Nielsen. Both new, both cost the same. Which one do you buy, and why? No right or wrong answers, but it would be interesting to hear the responses.
> 
> Personally, I think the new tool - old tool debate is kind of silly. It s like, which is better, apple pie or vanilla ice cream? They re both good, and they re especially good together.
> 
> - summerfi


Sorry Bob, I wasn't really trying to rekindle the vintage vs new debate, more so the cost of today's tools. While new premium tools are expensive, I don't believe they're as outrageous as some contend. Especially when you put the cost of vintage in perspective with their original "cost."

As for your question, I'd go for the Lie Nielsen every time. I've owned plenty of both….and the new tools are just made on another level with higher tolerances.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I tend to think of new premium planes as being luxury items for tool collectors and little else. They add nothing to the tool arsenal that can t be done some other way, cheaper.
> 
> Whereas going the vintage hand plane route is hands down the most cost effective way to have the basic functionality of stock prep. A set of 3 good vintage baileys (jack, jointer, smoother) should set you back less than $150 plus 10-20 hrs of tuneup time.
> 
> Going the premium route the same set of 3 will set you back >$1000.
> 
> Performance-wise, there isn t that much difference between them.
> 
> - Waldo88


Believe it or not, I used to think that way….until I found a difference in the performance. I've got a nice bedrock 604, and a bronze LN no 4. On nice straight grained wood, they work about the same, except maybe the bedrock needs sharpened more often. Bring out some curly maple or gnarly white oak, and the LN performs better for me.

I'm sure I'm in the category of guys who make some money at this and would rather use some of that money on tools that perform exactly as I expect when I need them to….but I have no regrets.


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, do you mean "lower tolerances"?

DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I think I said Higher tolerances. As in the machining with CNC and stuff. I've got some nice bedrocks, and yet I can still find some machining/casting flaws on them. That doesn't exist on LV or LN planes.


----------



## j1212t

You damn lucky bastards in the US…. consider yourself blessed to be able to debate old quality vs new premium quality. 

From an ex USSR County - my options are crappy Stanley reproductions, 100 year old woodies or ordering premium new ones are, 1.5-2x price compared to you from 1000 miles away. Which is btw what I did - 344€ for a veritas BU jack with an additional blade…  that is the same money I pay for my mortgage monthy by the way. And I am blessed to have a good job, understanding wife and some commissions.

Anyhow, rant over.


----------



## Mosquito

I bought used LN #62 and #164 planes. They were way cheaper than the two original Stanley versions… As far as vintage vs new; I am against neither, personally. I won't hold it against anyone to stick to their preferred brands. My feelings were expressed previously. I'm sure there were a lot of people saying the same thing about the Bedrocks when they were new too…


----------



## JayT

Jake, I think you just made Red's last point for him-those of us in the USA are spoiled.


----------



## Waldo88

> Believe it or not, I used to think that way….until I found a difference in the performance. I ve got a nice bedrock 604, and a bronze LN no 4. On nice straight grained wood, they work about the same, except maybe the bedrock needs sharpened more often. Bring out some curly maple or gnarly white oak, and the LN performs better for me.
> 
> I m sure I m in the category of guys who make some money at this and would rather use some of that money on tools that perform exactly at I expect when I need them. But I have no regrets.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


But put a Hock iron in a well tuned bailey with a back bevel, chances are those performance differences with difficult wood vanish.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Jake, I think you just made Red s last point for him-those of us in the USA are spoiled.
> 
> - JayT


Yup, Jake reiterated what I was gettin at.

Hock iron. Been there, done that Waldo.


----------



## summerfi

When you look at the price of things today, I don't believe the price of new premium planes in the U.S. is out of line. As Jake so eloquently inferred, we're lucky to have them at the price we do. Vintage tools are even more of a bargain, so we're doubly lucky.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Perhaps 'tighter' tolerances is the better descriptor.

Old vs. new: Meh.

Like Mos said (paraphrasing), whatever floats your boat. I happen to be more fixed on the history of a particular tool / the stories that (may) lay in it's ancestry. That said, I believe performance has the potential to be incredibly similar between the camps. And keep in mind, there are still a few specialty planes of yte past not being made today. Good news: there is no wrong answer.


----------



## Slyy

If the gist of the conversation though were to fall onto equivalency of price, I wonder, as some have as well, what exactly a breakdown of buyers from LN would look like in a pro vs hobbyist line-up. At the same time, a very interesting comparison that's purely hypothetical would be what a line-up of pro vs hobbyist would have looked like through lifetime of Stanley's heydays. My bet would be that the VAST majority of new purchases of what are now vintage tools, were at the time, purchased by pro's (people making a living from the tool). Where as now, I'd guess that a large percentage of buyers from LN are hobbyists or at best semi-pro.

I guess my point here is that vintage tools were mostly purchased by guys who needed a tool to WORK, it didn't have to be fancy, it just needed to be 'relatively' affordable, at least in line with the value of the work the tool would help produce. Now, we all know that as a matter of course, many of the manufacturing techniques in that time were such that products were in general built to better standards than the equivalent of today now that we have the cheaper/faster/profits way of making things.
So that leaves manufacturers like LN as boutique companies. I think they want to build products to exceeding standards, but those standards do cost money. They want products that are like those well built standards of old (or an idealized version of them) and that's exactly what we get from them. But the consumer also recognizes the cost of these things and we want every single ounce of craftsmanship possible for each of the many dollars we spend on a LN or like tool.

We also have manufacturers like Wood River who make perfectly usable and decent planes but they are not built to the same standards as a Lie-Nielsen version and the difference in price is reflected in the build quality and adherence to overall tolerances. Not a bad product by any means, just a lower cost alternative.

So i think it's no surprise that what LN makes today is in fact a better overall product when compared directly to same Stanley equivalent from 100 years ago. Stanley made sure they turned out a dang nice product, but they knew their plane was going to a man who needed the best tool he could buy but as a purchase of necessity not extravagance.
LN tries to simply make the best product you can buy, period. Cost reflects that purchase and I don't think any of us would buy new at the price is if it was anything but.

Bit of a ramble I suppose but just a few thoughts to throw out.
Of course, I for one enjoy the historical aspect of vintage tools. The fact that they are cheaper, minus the time to get them working, has helped me get started in a hobby I might otherwise not have been able to do. Now I know that I will certainly purchase some Lie-Nielsen goods over my lifetime because I'll know that I am getting exactly what I'm paying for and I'll love them just as much as my 150 year old tools.


----------



## pastahill

I got 2 Planes without blade, chipbreaker and lever cap. There are ni makers sighns on the casting or elswhere. maybe you can help to identifie these bodys that i can find the right parts to complete the planes.

The first has a C557MP casting on the body and a C556MP on the frog













































the second one has beach handle, a red frog and " made in USA" in the casting.


----------



## theoldfart

Pasta, the second one looks like a Millers Falls #9 smoother. Look carefully at the sides, there could be a number stamped on the outside of the side.


----------



## jmartel

If you do this for a living, the cost difference between vintage and new is quickly eaten up and surpassed by the time it takes to find a decent tool, inspect it, clean it up, and get it working properly. If I was doing it for a living, I'd probably give myself a half hour to look for something, and if nothing comes up, buy new.


----------



## bandit571

Plane #1: Made in England Stanley Handyman

Plane #2 Stanley made for Sears. Might even be a Dunlap. What MIGHT on the side will be a 4D BB


----------



## lateralus819

Hmm. A lot of people (myself included at times) tend to think of them as expenisve "initially" which they no doubt are. While I COULD afford any LN plane i want, it would be a tough pill to swallow. Not to mention my wife would kill me . Being that vintage planes are so cheap made it viable for me to buy enough to restore and sell and buy quite a few LN tools.That's the only way I could justify it. No way would i take money from my bank account to cover it.

I still have a few Bedrocks and my #4 1/2 collection. But i got tired of tuning. I still love to hunt, but it isn't as bad as before. Now i usually look for good deals to sell.

Back to the price on new planes. Take a $500 shooter, or $475 jointer etc. That IS a lot of money.

But for a tool that will last even on the high side of anyones 50/60 years of use. It is quite cheap. Even at 30 years of usage it is $16 a year. Not to expensive is it? Considering these will last well beyond 100 years with proper care.

Food for thought..


----------



## bandit571

Most of these have already lasted 60+ years









Might have the same amount of cash wrapped up in all of these as in ONE new plane…..

Had the latest & greatest of the Wood River #4s….for about a year….not really impressed. Went back to the Millers Falls planes.


----------



## ShaneA

I am in the buy whatever you like, can afford, and want to use camp. No judgment on either camp. A lot of the "cost" debate may be lost or skewed by the time one has into finding, fixing the older planes. If you have the time and like looking…no big deal. But time should be evaluated in the cost of any plane. Looking for planes, using a tank of gas, and then four hours to rehab it should appear somewhere on the bottom line. Even if it is enjoyable and a learning opportunity.

One factor for me is shop time is a finite number. It can be used on saw dust, or it can be used on rehabbing planes. If I am doing one, I personally can't be doing the other.


----------



## bandit571

Well. Some planes around here, just "walk" in the door


----------



## donwilwol

i think the discussion needs to make a point. The point being either new or vintage can get the job done, and which is better is pure opinion. If it wasn't so much fun, neither Red or I would give a crap what each other thought. He'd use his LN's and I'd use my vintage.

What I would like to make sure is no inexperienced woodworker doesn't take up hand tools because they can't afford a set of new tools and don't want to "settle" for inferior tools.

And as most of us know, its never needs to be either or. Like Bob said, apple pie and ice cream goes great together.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well said Don. I just thought the *cost* issue with vintage and new tools is interesting. Maybe not enough material for an article, but I'll work on it.

It is a bummer the vintage tool issue can't be brought up without at least one person inferring that premium tools are bought by those who just collect, or don't know how to properly tune or use a vintage tool. The folks I know with LN tools are some of the most intense woodworkers I know.

Anyway, we are very fortunate to purchase a jack plane with an hours worth of wages knowing that it cost the original owner a couple days worth of wages. This affordability does make it easier for folks to get into the craft.


----------



## jmartel

Speaking of premium planes, I should be able to have my first experience with one today. My Low angle smoother should be waiting for me when I get home from work.


----------



## bobasaurus

Does anyone have an extra washer I could buy that would fit the frog-body attachment of a type 13 stanley bailey no 3? When cleaning up my great grandpa's plane I lost one of the two washers, and haven't been able to find it in the dusty corners of my shop. I'm currently using a flattened split ring lock washer… blasphemous, I know.


----------



## terryR

Hey, grab a book by David Charlesworth and see which planes He uses.
And how He advises the use of thick irons as time saving.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've probably posted dozens of times in reply to new-ish hand tool enthusiasts that were inclined to buy L-N or Veritas because they wanted a tool to 'just work,' no fettling, without the need to learn refurbing just to plane the edge of a board.

They're not the only buyers of premium tools. Their existence cannot be denied, either.


----------



## Miataguy

> A little more eye candy for this week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...2more knobs from wenge. As it turns out, LN knobs come in a variety of sizes! The low-angles are different, the router is different, and the regular bench planes are different still.
> 
> I should have a nice family shot by April Fools Day!
> 
> - terryR


Nice work, I ahve the LV version of this plane. Rather useful, actually.


----------



## Miataguy

> Speaking of premium planes, I should be able to have my first experience with one today. My Low angle smoother should be waiting for me when I get home from work.
> 
> - jmartel


Congrats and keep us posted….nice to have both the vintage stuff and the modern stuff.


----------



## Miataguy

> i think the discussion needs to make a point. The point being either new or vintage can get the job done, and which is better is pure opinion. If it wasn t so much fun, neither Red or I would give a crap what each other thought. He d use his LN s and I d use my vintage.
> 
> What I would like to make sure is no inexperienced woodworker doesn t take up hand tools because they can t afford a set of new tools and don t want to "settle" for inferior tools.
> 
> And as most of us know, its never needs to be either or. Like Bob said, apple pie and ice cream goes great together.
> 
> - Don W


visually, I do not like the look of a tool cabinet with all new stuff. Just personal preference. I really like to see some vintage Stanley or wood planes when I look in a tool box or tool cabinet…


----------



## bandit571

Just for Miataguy:









A little bit of each type of hand tool
Saw till
Rack of chisels
A Jointer, jack, smoother, and try plane.

A tote can hold the squares and rules.


----------



## mochoa

Just food for thought on the cost value equation. According to the Consumer Price Index tool I found online $3 in 1913 (that's as far back as it goes) is worth $71.56 in todays dollars.


----------



## mochoa

http://www.bls.gov/data/inflation_calculator.htm


----------



## bandit571

Same old, same old
I post a little bit

Everyone leaves

New made toy crowd has this on ignore…

I have 1 replacement iron, a Berg Shark resides in a DE6c. I also recommend those 2" wide irons from Home despot…

Of the two NEW planes I've had, i kept the HF Windsor #33, as a low cost version of the Stanley #40. The other NEW plane was that WR #4 V3. It was ok for a while, used it a lot, the adjustments never seem to catch up to the use. Started to have issues with the cut. Sold it.

I tend to keep a selection of vintage ( is that now a "bad word"?) of Stanleys and Millers Falls. I do have a York Pitch Dunlap, though….

I tend to "rescue" all sorts of "oddball" planes, then sell them to buy others. Cycle repeats util there is enough in the cash drawer to buy a plane I want. I do try all the ones that go to rehab, and will keep some I like. Like a Four Square SW 5-1/4 Household jack…..


----------



## ToddJB

Bandit, how do the HD irons compare to old irons?


----------



## Buckethead

This topic is diverging into economics, monetary theory and labor theory. I like it! We even got some remarks from a woodworking kindred spirit in a former Soviet state.

Woodworkers understand economics better than economists.


----------



## richardwootton

> Bandit, how do the HD irons compare to old irons?
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd, I have two of those irons, and after I got to backs flat, and bevel reground and sharp, they perform really, really well. They take an edge quickly, and hold an edge as well as a vintage iron. I was really impressed.


----------



## ToddJB

Good to know. Thanks Richard.


----------



## donwilwol

> Well said Don. I just thought the *cost* issue with vintage and new tools is interesting. Maybe not enough material for an article, but I ll work on it.
> 
> It is a bummer the vintage tool issue can t be brought up without at least one person inferring that premium tools are bought by those who just collect, or don t know how to properly tune or use a vintage tool. The folks I know with LN tools are some of the most intense woodworkers I know.
> 
> Anyway, we are very fortunate to purchase a jack plane with an hours worth of wages knowing that it cost the original owner a couple days worth of wages. This affordability does make it easier for folks to get into the craft.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I think it's all interesting Red.


----------



## lateralus819

New made toy crowd, ha.


----------



## Slyy

Bandit, threw one of those $3 HD blades in a plane a while back, it was sharpened in my butchered version of sharpening and I thought it did pretty well. Gonna throw it in my Veritas Honing guide now and see what it can it do. I bet I'll be pretty happy…...


----------



## bandit571

I had one in a Franken Bailey #5 for a long time. Needed to sharpen it maybe three times in a year of use.

@ $3 + tax, they aren't too bad an iron. Could do without the gray coating on them, though. Kind of wish they would offer wider irons, too. Not too sure about their block plane blades, yet. Might pick up a couple to find out.


----------



## Ripthorn

My HD stopped stocking the plane irons. They clearanced them out at something like $0.87/ea. I got the last two or three block plane blades, because, at that price, I would have been stupid not to.

I prefer the third camp: make it yourself! If you thought either one of the other camps required more time or more money, you've clearly not built many planes! It's mostly tongue in cheek, but I do love making me some planes every now and again. Cheaper than premium, more work than vintage, but rather fulfilling. Plus, you can do crazy stuff like try wacky angles or geometries. Maybe that's why I only have about a dozen planes right now… Hmm…

I like planes of all types, vintage, premium, shop made, whatever. It's like Rob Lee once said, a plane is just a jig to hold a chisel at an angle. As long as it does it's job, I'm cool with it.


----------



## john2005

So what are you guys using to restore the black paint on the WWII totes and knobs?


----------



## jmartel

Well I had a pair of packages waiting for me when I got home today. Didn't have much time to play with it, but I gave it a whirl.



















This was right out of the box. Definitely needs sharpened, but the finish it left behind was amazing.


----------



## ColonelTravis

> This was right out of the box. Definitely needs sharpened, but the finish it left behind was amazing.
> 
> - jmartel


Congrats. I almost pulled the trigger on a BU smoother recently but didn't. Started sharpening the angles of some irons higher to get through crazy grain wood. That's worked pretty well but I wonder if a BU would make it fairly effortless?


----------



## j1212t

Since we always go on about sharpening methods I don't remember the consensus on sharpening vs maintaining plane blades. And since I deal with it currently I thought about asking you guys.

Lately I have gone more and more on the side of just maintaining the edge and I very rarely go to do a full sharpening (maybe once over a month or 2 months?). I started it with my chisels first, - whenever the edge seems a bit dull I go to the strop and get 30-50 strokes in, and it seems to work wonders.

Now I do the same with my planes blades and I haven't noticed that i would lose out on either edge retention or general sharpness. Am I missing out on something or is that in fact the way it should be done and i have been doing it wrong the whole time before? (I used to go for more dull and then sharpen all the way through the grits)


----------



## richardwootton

Jake, thank you for posting this question, because I have been wondering about this myself. I'm afraid I'm using up too much iron by sharpening through the grits.


----------



## Buckethead

I'm not a sharpening guru, but I did… N/m

I'm sure everyone will say they tend to hone as needed, reshape when absolutely necessary.

For me, I've done re shaping a bit much, but that's because the previous re shaping was poorly done, or incomplete.

With a Veritas jig, one bad experience I had was when the iron shifted in the jig, and I didn't realize before I had put a slight angle on the iron. On mine, I really have to crank down on the thumbscrews to prevent slippage. They are coated in black paint (?) so maybe I should just rough that up a bit.


----------



## dbray45

You should not need to go through the grits to maintain an edge. To fix a chip - probably.

I keep a couple of strops (one with rouge and one with a strop cream) and an 8,000 grit water stone to touch up a roughened edge. You should only need 5 or 6 passes on the strop to clean up the edge, any more than that and you are rounding your edge which is not necessarily bad but it does change the angle of the edge that comes in contact with the wood.


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, Bucket, slipping is the major weakness of the MKII. Roughing helps, but putting a lot of pressure on it shouldn't be necessary. Keep the stone sharp.
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I just did some sharpening last night on the jack plane. With 1 being the coursest DMT and 4 being the finest, I started on 3 and worked the primary bevel until I could no longer see the edge; about 40 strokes to each of the outside edges, 25 to each inside, and about 16 to the middle (iron is cambered).

Second step was the 4 stone. Half the number of passes at each part of the iron and that was done.

Final step was to strop. I pulled 20 laps to the back to mostly clean and re-polish, then went about 40 strokes on the face of the bevel, rocking the iron to cover the whole of the camber whil I worked. Result was a very fine edge, took about 10 minutes from the time I went for the sharpening tub to putting the plane back in the till.

Next time the edge suffers a bit, I'll strop. Might get away with that twice, then it's back to the stones as mentioned above.


----------



## JayT

My routine is similar to the others. I have planes that have only been sharpened once, but honed many times. My take is that honing refreshes an edge, while sharpening re-defines an edge and maintaining an edge is much easier than having to re-create it. I hone at the finest grit that particular iron was taken to originally.

For smoothers and jointers, I probably strop an iron 2-3 times before it hits a stone again, depending on how it looks. At that point, it'll get a few passes on the Superfine diamond plate, stropped and put back to use. Only when the secondary bevel gets to the point it is about half of the total bevel, or when the edge is chipped, does it get re-sharpened, starting with the coarse stone. On a long smoothing session, I'll keep the strop on the bench and use it several times (just a few strokes each time), just to keep that edge at its best.

For jack and fore planes, they only get sharpened up to the fine diamond plate, so when needing touched up, it is done at that grit. For those, I don't even really worry too much about small nicks, just if they are cutting well enough or not.

Edit: Additionally, I use a guide when sharpening, while honing is done freehand.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cheap 'eclipse-style' guide for sharpening here, too. Strop is freehand.


----------



## Slyy

Thx for the tip on roughing up the Mk II. I did notice on my 1/4" chisle it slipped a bit in the jig. Since I was using a hard-to-repeat side clamping jig before I'm going back through all my irons to give them a consistent sharpening. Always interested in what everyone's sharpening procedure is. I realize it's a very individual thing but it can be nice to here different methods and try and figure out what works for me.

JMart, super congrats on the delivery. Looks like you're gonna have fun with that!


----------



## bandit571

I used the MK1 for awhile, now going with mostly free hand

More of a case of wearing the guide out. Biggest thing with it was getting the iron straight in the jig. Never moved during use. An iron from a #8 sized plane didn't fit it, though.

Been using wet&dry 1000 grit, after a medium India stone, then a 2.5K to polish, then the chunk of old leather belt to strop. Chisels get strop on the leg of my jeans during use.

Might have to work on the Ohio Tool Co. #81 today, mouth is a bit too tight. Will be checking the sole as well.

What is with these old woodies? Theyseemed to all have a hump right behind the mouth opening. Maybe the way they were used? BIG scoops, wearing the front part, and the back part away, but not the mouth opening? Some of these I have done, also have a bump running right down the center of the sole. Did they just use one side of the plane?


----------



## terryR

I screwed up a Mark2 pretty badly when I hastily decided to remove lots of steel on the belt sander! oops! Sanded the little brass wheel in the back out of true, and the whole jig was off by a few degrees. Bollocks! Got a replacement, and still love it. Glad you guys mentioned the irons slipping in the jig…thought it was just me. Will scratch up the surfaces a little…

I only use all the grits to sharpen when a vintage iron is out of true. Usually, when an edge feels less than sharp, I run it across the 4000 grit, then 8000, and back to work. Except for lathe chisels…they get sharpened freehand to 1200 grit and that's all.

Looks like Smitty and I count strokes, and decrease the number by roughly 1/2 on the next higher grit…that must be correct! 

Congrats, Jmart!!! Looks like a life-long friend…


----------



## jmartel

I will say though, that the tote isn't nearly as comfortable as my old Stanleys. I'll have to decide whether I want to make a new handle, or shape the stock bubinga one some. Looks like they just used a roundover bit, however they didn't take care of a sharp transition from the flat to the curved portion all over. My dovetail saw from them is the same way.


----------



## lateralus819

Shouldn't have wasted your money on a premium Jmart. Sheesh what were ya thinking?


----------



## donwilwol

And for a Friday night thought.


----------



## RPhillips

Jmart, I like the way the LV feels…geometrically speaking. The tote could use a bit more TLC though.


----------



## Mosquito

Damn Don… that is one sexy collection, and plane till


----------



## RPhillips

> Damn Don… that is one sexy collection, and plane till
> 
> - Mosquito


wow!


----------



## donwilwol

And if that's not enough.


----------



## JayT

> Damn Don… that is one sexy collection, and plane till
> 
> - Mosquito


+ 1 gazillion


----------



## richardwootton

Wow Don! Who's collection is that?


----------



## donwilwol

> Wow Don! Who s collection is that?
> 
> - richardwootton


Randy Osborne. I'm trying to find some more info. the collection took First Place at the M-WTCA meeting in Madison GA in 2011.


----------



## Buckethead

Oh, my!


----------



## jmartel

> Shouldn t have wasted your money on a premium Jmart. Sheesh what were ya thinking?
> 
> - lateralus819


Nah, I'll just make Red make me some Cocobolo totes and knobs.


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, Don, that second post qualifies as inspiration striking. Those infills are beautifully executed.


----------



## terryR

That's an unbelievable till, Don. very inspiring! Nice to see someone loves woodworking and their tools that friggin much! 

Jmart, I'm making new wood for my Veritas next…got a favorite species?










...still 1.5 totes to go…


----------



## jmartel

Me? Favorite is walnut. I figured if I re-do the tote I'll do it out of some of my figured walnut that I have. I don't have a lathe to turn the knob though.


----------



## bandit571

Tuned a few planes up today









The Scioto Gang, mainly. They did make a bit of a mess of the bench, though









That 22" long #81 Try plane..









The not so long Jack plane also made a few. That Coffin Smoother?









Made a Moxxon TP roll. A block plane was tried out









A Rehabbed Buck Brothers, at that. A 9-1/2 was next









Had to adjust the blade up a notch, then use the wheel to fine tune it, ah but there is more than one









I was trying to adjut the cuts for future use…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good Stuff, Bandit.


----------



## ColonelTravis

> Wow Don! Who s collection is that?
> 
> - richardwootton
> 
> Randy Osborne. I m trying to find some more info. the collection took First Place at the M-WTCA meeting in Madison GA in 2011.
> 
> - Don W


Forgive my ignorance, who is Randy Osborne? I google the name and get tons of info. about Randy Rhoads, long-gone guitarist for Ozzie Osborne.


----------



## jmartel

Anyone want a Norris Jointer?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Rare-Early-20-1-2-NORRIS-A1-Jointer-Plane-/141533162091?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item20f408aa6b


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Shouldn t have wasted your money on a premium Jmart. Sheesh what were ya thinking?
> 
> - lateralus819
> 
> Nah, I ll just make Red make me some Cocobolo totes and knobs.
> 
> - jmartel


hehe. I've got no problem turnin some knobs, but your on your own with the totes. Those buggers burn up some shop time. I can't say I enjoyed making mine, just the end result. That said, try shaping your veritas tote. You've got nothing to lose. I reshaped my veritas shooter and it was a big improvement. Plus, it takes a fraction of the time that making a new tote does.

Terry- those are stone.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, my… Dreams for Don means I had to dream a little, too:


----------



## unbob

My dream planes are pretty modest. One day without much cash I found these rust buckets…..though they are looking better now.
A Wards Master #7, this one has a really thick sole. Not much info on these.
Behind is a Diamond Edge #8 with a C sole. The logo on the blade dates it between 1905 to 1914. The iron on this plane is nearly gone…....its a very good working plane, is the reason why….me thinks.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

With Most Probably Original Robt Sorby 2 1/2" Iron.for


> Anyone want a Norris Jointer?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Rare-Early-20-1-2-NORRIS-A1-Jointer-Plane-/141533162091?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item20f408aa6b
> 
> - jmartel


With Most Probably Original Robt Sorby 2 1/2" Iron.for 7k it better for sure have original parts and the maker!


----------



## donwilwol

> Wow Don! Who s collection is that?
> 
> - richardwootton
> 
> Randy Osborne. I m trying to find some more info. the collection took First Place at the M-WTCA meeting in Madison GA in 2011.
> 
> - Don W
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, who is Randy Osborne? I google the name and get tons of info. about Randy Rhoads, long-gone guitarist for Ozzie Osborne.
> 
> - ColonelTravis


I don't know either. I need to dig deeper into the mwtca info


----------



## planepassion

Was on a business trip this wee and am behind on posts.

1. Allan, fantastic job putting your great grand Dad's #3 back to use. I love it when folks preserve their family heritage and use it in their shops.

2. Old vs. New: A. The tolerances on my newer planes are notably tighter. Less backlash in adjustments and heavier gauge plane bodies too. Never had a problem adjusting or using them. Vintage (and I LOVE my vintage planes) has been hit or miss. My #3 T11 required barely any tuning and delivers phenomenal performance, while one of my #4 T11s took forever to fettle…and it still doesn't perform to my satisfaction.

B. Look at your vintage tools and you'll see patent dates all over them. Patents were a huge deal. To manufacturers, and presumably to buyers. Patents represented improvements, some of them significant. New tools incorporate not just better machining, materials and tighter tolerances but ingenious improvements. LN is not big on patents, but the #4 I have has a superior frog adjusting mechanism where I don't have to remove the iron to adjust the throat.

Lee Valley/Veritas planes by contrast are among the most innovative plane makers today. I like their bench plane set screws for example because it does a better job of keeping my adjustments where I want them. I spend more time making sure things are set up right each time I use vintage.

C. *For joinery planes, I buy NEW*. I want precision and ease of use and while you CAN get some measure of precision from vintage, the new Veritas joinery planes come that way out of the box and are easy to use. The LV skew rabbet plane is orders of magnitude better than the Stanly #78. The Stanley #71 and #78 are more carpentry tools than they are woodworking tools. So I'll spend the money to get the latter.

3. Someone picked up a vintage plane (Sears brand?) that had a York pitch?? That's awesome! I've never seen that out there. I've been putting a back bevel on a #4 T11 to deal with gnarly grain. Though I would like to try a York pitch plane to see if it works better.


----------



## DanKrager

I was especially appreciative of your comment about the joinery planes, Brad. I guess I'm going to have to pony up and at least think about getting an LV skew rabbet. Enabler…

Can you suggest a wife appreciated project (tried and true) where such a tool might be "required"?
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Brad: I have the Dunlap #3 with the York pitch
And a "Made in West Germany" metric width iron in it.

Bottom of the frog is flat, the base it bolts to is sloped. Seems to be about 50-55 degree slope. 

















The fancy frog seat









Got rid of that thick, red paint on the handles









I think I might have spent $8+ tax on it..


----------



## bandit571

Actually, had a couple of these…one was a Fulton, the other a Dunlap.

There was even a #5 sized one, but the frog seat was flat.


----------



## 33706

*@Colonel Travis:* Yes, although Randy Rhoads was Ozzy Osbourne's lead guitarist, trivia buffs may know of a very significant connection between *Randy Rhoads… and 'planes'*.


----------



## unbob

Brad said,

"C. For joinery planes, I buy NEW. I want precision and ease of use and while you CAN get some measure of precision from vintage, the new Veritas joinery planes come that way out of the box and are easy to use. The LV skew rabbet plane is orders of magnitude better than the Stanly #78. The Stanley #71 and #78 are more carpentry tools than they are woodworking tools. So I'll spend the money to get the latter."

Well, if one has the motivation to learn the skill of hand scraping, the old and not expensive jointing planes above, were brought to a higher level of accuracy for truth in flatness then a LN or any other jointer plane on the market.
Jointing planes are very important to the way I work wood, I just take the time to properly deal with older planes.
They are made of metal-a metal working problem best solved in the metal shop…....but it does take time, and a little dedication….................... This is a subject discussed many times on machinist forums…. I have mentioned it here before, some get irritated over it, because it takes work to do it.
The above photo shows blue dye on a plane sole indicating the high spots-then scraped down with the carbide tool shown.

One subject, I should not talk about is handplanes, it just makes the few totally unmotivated get grumpy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good post Brad. Jo mama didn't raise no fool.


----------



## JayT

unbob, Brad wasn't referring to* jointer* planes such as the #7 and #8 sizes, he was referring to* joinery* planes, such as shoulder and rabbet planes, etc. The precision required on these generally makes it worthwhile to buy new rather than try to work over a vintage one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> One subject, I should not talk about is handplanes, it just makes the few totally unmotivated get grumpy.
> 
> - unbob


That is 'chortle worthy,' right there. unbob attains levels of precision beyond my comprehension; he has my utmost respect in that he is totally meticulous and uncompromising with his work. Great qualities indeed.


----------



## lateralus819

I feel like the same people who shun guys for using premium planes are the same who scoff at people driving Lamborghini's and Ferrari's.

Is there really even a reason we should have to argue the benefits of either? They're both good for certain people.


----------



## TechRedneck

Hi all.. yes I am still around..

I've been following the discussion on the old and new and have to agree that it is personal preference. I have both and love both. A good 125 year old coffin smoother is still a wonderful thing when tuned and sharp.

Picked up a WR Side Rabbet plane this Christmas. I can't find a decent one in the wild so went new. I debated going with LV but the cost was more than I wanted to pay for a tool that will only get used occasionally. That said.. I still want that occasional tool to actually work and not screw up a project.

It took about 40 minutes to clean off the goop, flatten, hone and tune. I have to say that it is great for what it does and I am very happy with it. There are a number of times that I needed to tweak a groove for a drawer bottom, this little plane does the trick quickly and easily.

On the sharpening front, I have adopted the free hand Paul Sellers method and haven't looked back. Just got a SF diamond plate and follow it up with two strips of 1500 and 2000 Norton paper attached to a granite block (1/2 sheets) and use a spritz of cheap window cleaner.

You would be amazed how fast you can get a mirror polished finish on the backs and bevels of chisels and plane irons with 2000 grit on a block. Then I follow up with 30 strokes on the strop with green compound. While working the strop is always handy for 20 strokes to keep a keen edge. Few minutes.. done… back to making shavings.


----------



## jmartel

Speaking of jointer planes, I've been holding out for a #8 for a decent price. Unfortunately rust hunting on the west coast isn't so good, so my best option is probably ebay. Seems like all the cheaper ones on there have some casting missing on the toe. Problem area for #8's? One side usually has it break off it appears.

I figure since I have a #6, a #7 wouldn't be a big enough improvement over the #6 for jointing and might as well go for broke.


----------



## racerglen

If you're seeing broken fronts, think toes, a #8 is a big heavy unit, maybe just easier to loose your grip on ?Haven't noticed that one myself Jmartel


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Iwas tearing apart/cleaning up and trying to make a user I have three Stanley, all 14×2.5 they all look the same but the frogs,one has a 5 cast on it the other 8 and one 9.none have a casting no. on the "bed" just made in the usa. My question is why do the frogs have different numbers on them when they all look the same? or are they different? Can someone shed some light.
also I have what looks like a #4 but it has factory plastic type handles.any info?


----------



## donwilwol

> Iwas tearing apart/cleaning up and trying to make a user I have three Stanley, all 14×2.5 they all look the same but the frogs,one has a 5 cast on it the other 8 and one 9.none have a casting no. on the "bed" just made in the usa. My question is why do the frogs have different numbers on them when they all look the same? or are they different? Can someone shed some light.
> also I have what looks like a #4 but it has factory plastic type handles.any info?
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


Pictures and we can help. No casting in the bed means early or not Stanley. Plastic handles may mean crap.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> Iwas tearing apart/cleaning up and trying to make a user I have three Stanley, all 14×2.5 they all look the same but the frogs,one has a 5 cast on it the other 8 and one 9.none have a casting no. on the "bed" just made in the usa. My question is why do the frogs have different numbers on them when they all look the same? or are they different? Can someone shed some light.
> also I have what looks like a #4 but it has factory plastic type handles.any info?
> 
> - daddywoofdawg
> 
> Pictures and we can help. No casting in the bed means early or not Stanley. Plastic handles may mean crap.
> 
> - Don W


No casting in the bed means early or not Stanley.which part are you referring to?the plastic handled plane or the frog question?If the frog question,there is a photo posted on here.the plastic or bakelite maybe one I think maybe a cheap knock off.


----------



## unbob

Yes, Unbob knows precision. When unbob comes across a warped handplane, he will often fly cut the sole using the Moore Jigborer as seen center. Any questions on the ultimate precision of a Moore Jigborer, should be directed to Moore itself
Handplanes are very difficult to fixture in a machine without distorting them. So, after machining, the sole is hand scraped using a Brown&Sharpe master straight edge that is calibrated off a Master plate for truth of flatness.
Not going too far on the scraping, just punching LN specs by a factor of two…".0002" in 24"..because I can.
So that's it, yes I get my hand planes to higher precision then anyone here does. But others also do it as can be searched on machinist web sites. I wouldn't even bother doing it if I found it wasn't worthwhile.
So, ya all just keep sanding the crap out of your planes…..and call it lapping…...HA HA HA!

Oh no! that's a Cincinnati tool and cutter grinder at right, that unbob better not be using that on the plane irons!!


----------



## richardwootton

Unbob does like the third person, doesn't unbob? Just kiddin'! Looks like you have a nice metal working setup there unbob. Wish I knew more about it that skill, and I appreciate people who do.


----------



## Buckethead

Has anyone ever seen unbob and Bob Dole in the same room together?

I jest

Bob… I've got a few planes that could stand a good machining. Do you do this for others? If so, for what price?

Can a corrugated sole be machined using your technique?


----------



## RPhillips

> start the free trial offer of great anti aging formula known
> as Lumare Skin />http://patch.com/virginia/chantilly/lumare-skin-use-losing-all-health-advantages-0
> for all young looking and wrinkle free skin
> always http://patch.com/virginia/chantilly/lumare-skin-use-losing-all-health-advantages-0
> 
> - bourne9394


Maybe you guys could just rub some of this on your old vintage planes to make them new again… case closed! Everybody wins!


----------



## donwilwol

> Iwas tearing apart/cleaning up and trying to make a user I have three Stanley, all 14×2.5 they all look the same but the frogs,one has a 5 cast on it the other 8 and one 9.none have a casting no. on the "bed" just made in the usa. My question is why do the frogs have different numbers on them when they all look the same? or are they different? Can someone shed some light.
> also I have what looks like a #4 but it has factory plastic type handles.any info?
> 
> - daddywoofdawg
> 
> Pictures and we can help. No casting in the bed means early or not Stanley. Plastic handles may mean crap.
> 
> - Don W
> 
> No casting in the bed means early or not Stanley.which part are you referring to?the plastic handled plane or the frog question?If the frog question,there is a photo posted on here.the plastic or bakelite maybe one I think maybe a cheap knock off.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


Maybe I misunderstood your question. I didn't see the photo, so it must be back a ways. The casting marks in the frog may mean nothing, or they may be a plane number, but not necessarily the plane size its on. For instance a #4 and #5 take the same frog and may be marked the same. Sargent plane frogs are often marked #409 for a #409 and a #414.

The lateral can sometimes lead you to a plane manufacturer like this, https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/03/01/quickly-identify-your-hand-plane/

and there may be some info here that will help.


----------



## summerfi

Planes bodies being very irregularly shaped objects, wouldn't you get more than 0.0002" distortion in a plane sole just from temperature changes? How could that be worthwhile on a wood surface which also changes shape with temperature and humidity? If y'all have had this discussion before, then ignore my questions.


----------



## Charlie5791

Christmas present from my brother. Stanley Bailey No. 35. Going to be a smoother. I don't know who restored it but they did a super job. No cracks or anything and it's in very nice shape.









And this Primus 703 P I picked up at a local consignment shop for $22.50. It was missing the entire tensioning assembly. The iron, cap and regulator were rusted but not terrible. I've derusted them, but when I was ordering the tensioning assembly I also picked up a new iron, cap and regulator so now basically everything metal is new except the adjusting screw.

Before









And after…. I still want to do a bit more cleaning on the body and then put a bit of finish on it. Original finish is just clear shellac and then paste wax so that's the route it'll take. I won't be going after every speck and ding. I'm not looking for pristine. This is not going to sit on a shelf and be a poser. It's going to be a user. This one will be a jack.


----------



## donwilwol

> Planes bodies being very irregularly shaped objects, wouldn t you get more than 0.0002" distortion in a plane sole just from temperature changes? How could that be worthwhile on a wood surface which also changes shape with temperature and humidity? If y all have had this discussion before, then ignore my questions.
> 
> - summerfi


https://paulsellers.com/2012/02/plane-soles-should-be-mostly-flat/


----------



## unbob

Check this out. I have that #7 Monkey Wards plane blocked under the rear tote, the weight of the little block plane deflected the rear section of the #7 .001". Just light finger pressure will deflect the plane .005".
That plane is really a thick soled one.
My objective is to work wood not work on handplanes, I actually do as little as possible, such as bothering to paint them.
Upon using these things, the flatter they are the better they work. A photo above shows the dye indicating a high spot near the mouth of the plane, that plane was doing a poor job before that was corrected "tear out".
Some good questions-yes temperature will distort the plane. Its harder to scrape in a C type sole.
A bad plane may be out .015" or more, those I re-machine then scrape in-takes about 4hrs.
So, in use, a plane will also twist and distort, but in action will still bring a surface to true….the plane being flat as possible is an advantage there.

Then there is this- Sanding a metal object flat like is often done to hand planes, is poor practice in any machine shop. Lapping is another subject altogether.


----------



## lateralus819

Key words. "Poor practice in a machine shop"

I'm sure not many people here have the tools to properly "tune" a hand plane. I've used sand paper and a table wing for numerous jointers and have had good success.

I think your point is clear you can do a better job than anybody here. Good on you sir.


----------



## bandit571

Well, how about a plane with a WOOD body?

Seems I have done, or re-done five in the past week. Not sure IF a Machinist's tools would have been any help….


----------



## lateralus819

Should have used a mill Bandit. Get that tolerance down.


----------



## Charlie5791

If you're machining them without the iron, cap and lateral adjust in them and clamped down tight, then you're wasting your time  You see the deflection you can get quite easily when they're naked. You need to ASSEMBLE the plane completely and hold the iron back so it's not protruding through the sole. Otherwise you're only gonna be flat when naked and once you assemble it and get it ready for use, you'll pull it out of shape as you tighten things down.


----------



## donwilwol

None of it makes sense to me. With the fact it flexes, it means that you'd also need to make sure the cap screw is at the exact same tension, and your hands on the knob and tote in the exact same spot, and you use the exact same downward pressure, and you push at the exact same angle every time, on every stroke AND in the same temperature, or your back where you started, with un-flat.

And I'm not saying anybody is right or wrong, I'm just stating my perception of the whole process.

That said, someday I'm going to try the whole "scraping" thing.

I know a sole of a smoother needs to be flat. I can feel the difference when I tune a plane (assuming its not already flat) but there's certainly got to be a point of diminishing returns, and I'll need to be shown that I don't hit it when I flatten a sole.


----------



## summerfi

In my opinion, you have to keep in perspective what you're using a tool for, and how much fine tuning is enough. Since we're talking about woodworking tools, I don't believe anyone can show me a project made out of wood where having a tool tuned to 0.0002" vs 0.002" has made any practical, or even detectable difference. I further believe a hatchet in the hands of a highly skilled craftsman will turn out a better project than an absolutely perfect plane in the hands of an inexperienced klutz. Sometimes I think those who put so much emphasis on the tools really don't do any woodworking projects to speak of. The tools are the end rather than the means to an end. There's nothing wrong with that, but let's be clear about why some people become obsessed about striving for perfection in their tools. It's not because it's necessary to turn out first class woodworking projects.


----------



## Airframer

Well said Bob. I learned a while ago that close enough is close enough in woodworking.


----------



## Buckethead

Thank goodness for that!


----------



## theoldfart

But what do I do when the planets don't align? Wouldn't the sole (soul) be adversely affected? A bulge here, a bow there and the whole system is out of whack. Think I'll stick my plate glass and some x,000 grit and a lumpy board.

Seasoned advice: "you have to keep (things_)in perspective"


----------



## 33706

How did any lumber ever get planed flat and true, in the 1850's, then? Fascinating stuff!


----------



## john2005

I'm kinda with summerfi on this. Nobody can tell .002" in woodworking. Next humid day will wreck that anyways.


----------



## summerfi

> How did any lumber ever get planed flat and true, in the 1850 s, then? Fascinating stuff!
> 
> - poopiekat


A little side story related to that, if I may. My paternal grandfather was born in 1886 (not the 1850's, but close enough). His parents owned a big farm in West Virginia, and when granddad was a teenager, they built a large 2-story farm house. Granddad was assigned the chore of making the beveled siding for the house. The lumber he used was 4/4 chestnut (before the blight hit). Grandad *hand planed* all the 4/4 chestnut into beveled siding for the entire house by himself! It's surprising he ever wanted to touch another tool after that, but he went on to become a master craftsman for the rest of his long life. This is his picture at age 19.


----------



## lateralus819

I usually draw on the sole with a sharpie or pencil and go to town on the table saw wing. Once it's good enough I'm done. No point in over doing it.


----------



## 33706

Thanks, Bob! To us, it is hardship, to them, it was, if tedious, a labor of love, I'm sure.


----------



## Charlie5791

Ya get 'em as flat as you can and that's that. If you have the means, the time, and the mindset to go for perfection, then more power to ya. They're called "hand tools" for a reason. HANDS use them!  Not machines. I'm not going to say that it's dumb to use every means at your disposal to get a plane sole as flat as you can. Because the better you start out, the better you end up, whether it's the quality of the piece or the time it took you to get it done. A finely tuned tool is…. generally… easier to use, but…. and it's a BIG but…. the PRACTICAL side of all of this is still going to boil down to… "get it as flat as you can".

TIME may mean you stop when it's not perfectly…. and I mean PERFECTLY…. flat.
MONEY might dictate your cut-off point where you say "that's as flat as I can get it right now without getting a $10,000 atomic powered milling machine." 
SKILL may be a deciding factor ("I've used every means within my skillset to get this flat")
MATERIALS may dictate how flat it gets "I only have this 320 grit carborundum paper and my table saw wing"

Chances are…. if you call yourself a woodworker…. you're going to get it flat enough to perform the job it needs to perform and then you'll move on to the next piece.


----------



## Mosquito

We don't need perfect, isn't that what mallets are for? :-D


----------



## CL810

^ +1


----------



## putty

Neat story Bob,

Did he use the old wooden planes?


----------



## unbob

When scraping a Bailey plane true to a reference surface, the dye spots start spreading out, when they are pretty much even, then I stop. By default of getting a fairly even pattern of dye spots, the plane will end up at .0002" for flatness. I think LN planes "they say" are .0005" for flat is perfectly fine to me. And, one reason the LN planes work so well.
For the most part a somewhat out of true plane can work well, but, I find I have to make constant corrections when it meets the wood. The better the plane is over all, the better it works for me and the less "wood" scraping. 
I did have the opportunity to use a LN #7 for a few days. At that point either I dump the Bailey planes and buy LN$ or fix what I have….... The volume of complaints about LN planes being too flat, seems not to have hurt them.

Another angle on this, as seen by the photo of the little block plane deflecting the jointer plane by its weight. May be an example of how difficult it is to fixture the plane for any machine work to flatten the sole. Any clamping of the plane in a machine is going to distort it, its simply too thin. But, machining one that's bad can get it closer to hand scraping stage of about .003" from flat.
Hand scraping is self compensating , there is no distortion from machining.
This, if you are real woodworker or metal worker stuff is actually funny. I am just a guy that likes to cut stuff smooth, then make things.


----------



## donwilwol

And yet, not one woodworking project posted.


----------



## lateralus819

I take it Bob is a machinist turned woodworker.

I understand if you have the tools. I just don't see the point. Sandpaper and a flat reference is fine IMO. Anyone that restores planes here does the same thing. It apparently works fine enough!


----------



## summerfi

My oldest son is trained as a machinist, but he's never taken much of an interest in woodworking. When he watches me making something out of wood, he shakes his head and says that's not at all how a metal worker would approach it. I guess they are two different worlds, and what is normal in one world looks strange (or as we've previously been called, lazy) to the other world. I'd still like someone to show me pictures of a woodworking project that turned out better because of a 0.0002" tool tolerance though.


----------



## lateralus819

I gotta admit I have used a caliper and i feel it does help esp for tenons and such.

I do like it to check widths of stock too for miters and such. I feel they have a use, but no sense in going crazy over it!


----------



## jmartel

Joinery does benefit from being very tight tolerances. A slip fit has a very narrow window of a few thousandth's of an inch. 0.005" larger tenon means you need to force it together, potentially splitting it. 0.005" smaller tenon means it falls out of the mortise. However, the flatness of a plane, whether it's within 0.002" or 0.0002" likely doesn't matter much.


----------



## Bigun

Lots of opinions on hand planes and from what I can gather, it depends on what task you are trying to accomplish. However not having a usable plane, have a Bailey #3 that I picked up at flea mall that will be usable once I referb it, I needed, or actually wanted, a new plane. I needed to see just how a good tuned plane feels and works. After looking and reading a lot seems I was sold on the Lie Neilson low angle Jack plane after seeing Wood whisperers review. After pricing them the LN and LV were the same at 245 and Wood River was 199. The LN was looking good til I looked at Woodcraft site and the WR is on sale for 159. 
Took a trip to the store to look them over and left the store with one.
Stopped by my nephews and asked him to help hone the blade and set it up. Learned a lot in just a little while. The blade was flat and the 25 degree bevel was dead on. Honed a micro bevel and gave it a test run. only took a few passes to adjust it to take thin curls and left the edge of the board slick as glass.
Need to pick up the 40 degree blade but do not regret getting this plane as my first one. Gonna ube fun learning just what it is capable of. Don't think I'm gonna regret this purchase.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Troy, for that price, you can't pass it up. Looks like it's workin' great so far.


----------



## Mosquito

> For the most part a somewhat out of true plane can work well, but, I find I have to make constant corrections when it meets the wood.
> 
> - unbob


Maybe that's what they mean when they say "Have to 'read ' the wood and adjust your working". I guess that's all part of it to me. Wood is an organic thing, that doesn't have industry regulations for what it can and can't have. I think it should be obvious that it requires different techniques and adaptations than metal working. Whatever people are into, some collect different kinds, some are sharpening fanatics, so why not ultra-tuning too? All good for me


----------



## Slyy

Geez I guy works for a day and the Handplane thread blows up to the tune of 74 posts!!

All I can add to the current focus of topic is that in my limited experience so far in crafting objects from wood is that you can fudge quit a bit and it still works and can still be made to look as though your work was executed nearly flawlessly.

My father-in-law builds motors and trannies for drag bikes as a side business: for him, little bit more dificult to fudge something and not have it explode into tiny pieces when a piston and a valve kiss each other at 15,000 RPM and 200 MPH.

Different strokes and all. Just a matter of perspective I suppose.


----------



## unbob

For what its worth, I think .002" for flatness is just fine. Just myself, and only my experience, Bailey type planes start getting pretty bad at 4 or 5 thou out….and that greatly depends where the problem is.
It does appear when machinist get old, some get into woodworking. Then they stick dial indicators on everything.
Perhaps a blessing and a curse. The metal working machines require a constant and considerable amount of adjustment. When an old guy like me gets a woodworking machine, or any metal object-always looking for the heavy weight ones, the machine gets a going over with the straight edges-a built in sickness.
From that background, I don't take the chances many much more experienced woodworkers do on the machines. I actually use the monster blade guard on my Delta 12-14" table saw, just wary of high speed spindles and wheel bursting on grinding machines.

Anyway, old Bailey planes have problems that I think cant be totally solved, but can be made more better.
I have been reading of others using and or making, wooden jointing planes, and getting better results then they were from the old Bailey types. That may be a direction I would have been better off taking early on.

I do find it amusing that some want to think because I hand scrape my planes, that I do not know how to use them, not worth my time to address.
The shop pictured above, cutting a new plane out of Durabar iron would not be a problem except for time-about a week to make all the parts and fit them together. Folks do that on the machinist forums often.

One more perspective from a machinist-"Surface Finish"-critical for success no matter what the material.


----------



## j1212t

I got my new toy on Friday… no no no, not a toy, obviously I meant I got my new TOOL on friday… 









Works great









Does tear out more with the 25 degree blade than the no4 USSR copy, but I'll try the Jack with my 38 degree blade shortly, that'll probably be better.

I am giddy with excitement, just to show you why, the plane next to my jack is the largest metal body plane I had previously in my shop…


----------



## Tim457

If a plane can easily flex far more than your tolerances I just don't see how flattening to .0002" tolerance can help the performance much. Maybe I can see how the area just around the mouth being a tighter tolerance would help. That said I find the whole hand scraping thing fascinating just like using hand tools for wood when there are power tools that can do the same thing faster. The only thing stopping me is I don't want to spend big $$$ for a reference plate to try it out. Maybe I'll try the thick plate glass and scraper made from a file method here: http://www.antiquetools.com/scrape/

I realize that's not going to get anywhere near machinist precision, but it would feed the curiosity. And just like if you want to use hand tools for fun, I think scraping to .0002" tolerance just because you can is fine too. It takes skills to do and thats worth something.


----------



## Buckethead

Precision standards will never exceed what the market dictates. We can exceed those standards personally, and if it's important to you, then you should. The market largely chose cheap, particle board furnishings.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Congrats on the new plane Troy. I do enjoy how the WR'r really pay homage to the original stanley's with their design.

Also congrats to Jake. That Veritas has a long journey to get to your mits;-)



> At that point either I dump the Bailey planes and buy LN$ or fix what I have….... The volume of complaints about LN planes being *too flat*, seems not to have hurt them.
> 
> - unbob


I'm so corn-fused.


----------



## chrisstef

Better than corn-holed ^

I made some shaves last night. Stropped the hock in my #5 and scrubbed. Then made it close to flat with a 4 1/2. First shaves in the shop. On a workmate, rocking the Mos leg hook n everything.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Stef. I know the place was well-lit, now it's truly christened! That should be a pic, by the way.


----------



## chrisstef

Bout the best i can do

Testing out some looks for a new mantle.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rats. I was thinking 'lonely workmate in the center of empty shop space, with plane on top and shavings scattered around.' Because in a short time, the space will be all kinds of filled - projects, tools, clutter, etc. etc.

Either way, congrats.

Mantle project is a good one.

My mantle-worthy lumber is the slab of cedar on the top of beatle-kill pine below:










But no fireplace, alas.


----------



## Mosquito

> On a workmate, rocking the Mos leg hook n everything.
> 
> - chrisstef


I should have trademarked that lol


----------



## mochoa

I just made a Mantel, I haven't posted the project yet. However Mine is a pine box that fits over the existing shelf. Scrub planed all over and "antiqued". Not OG gangsta' with the big chunk of wood but the little lady likes it which is a win in my book.

Also, my favorite plane is my old #4. It sole is slightly convex the way Paul Sellers does with his planes except mine has gotten this way naturally over time through use. It works like a dream, even better than my super flat LN 164 (In my mind anyway). One day I'll get up the nerve to ease the edges on the LN like PS recommends….

Funny thing is PS has a blog out there about the same hang up, he was hesitant to ease the edges of his Veritas LA Smoother because he felt bad altering the super flat sole.


----------



## chrisstef

I think that's the style im going to end up with Maur. The timber ive got was cut on a circular saw mill and I really wanted to keep the marks it made but the gray aging on the outside needs to come off. I found it tough to keep the marks but lose the gray and I aint power washing in the middle of the winter. I may go with a combo of scrubbing and drawknifing, we'll see.

Nice chunk Smit and ill hook up a pic of the sparsely populated shop with the workmate under an interrogation light tonight. Whats the dimensions on that timber?


----------



## Mosquito

> Rats. I was thinking lonely workmate in the center of empty shop space, with plane on top and shavings scattered around.
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


If and/or when I ever get a proper workshop…


----------



## mochoa

Stef, could you get the similar circular saw marks on the wood with a sanding disk on an angle grinder or a drill motor? I kicked around that idea, just sweep it across the grain in an arch all the way down.

I wanted to texture the whole thing with a carving gouge, I thought it looked cool but the wife didn't like it. The scrub plane marks don't stand out enough for me.


----------



## mochoa

This is a bad pic but will give you an idea of how it looks. Mitering the corners is impotant I think.


----------



## chrisstef

That's a pretty good idea Maur. I may give that a try. The hard part is pinning down what style the wife wants. We don't always speak the same language ya know.

These are the other 2 iterations I showed the wife:

Drawknifed:









"Skip planed" (by hand):


----------



## chrisstef

That looks great Maur. What are the dimensions? You've got the size im looking to replicate (lol).


----------



## ToddJB

Stef, are you looking to go distressed? And if so, how far? Do you have any examples that she's down with?

I distressed the boards on my lathe stand, but that might be further than you want to go.


----------



## chrisstef

I think that's about the right look Todd .... ill see if the wife can get me some examples of what she wants. I had good luck on the pantry doors I did with scrub planning, shellac and dye stain but you got the beat up look down.


----------



## mochoa

You like the size of my wood? That's what she said! Ha.

The height of it… I forget, think it was around 7.5"? I'll have to double check, its just enough to cover the dental molding on the bottom, I kind of had to scribe the bottom so that it would fit neatly around the bottom with no gaps.

Why don't you try the first version but firsts sand through it with some 80 or 100 grit. That way you only leave some of the saw marks. Then die it. I used Transting Antique Maple with a little Mission Brown mixed in.


----------



## mochoa

Or dye it? I don't know I cant spell.


----------



## chrisstef

Die / dye … I knew what you were saying. Ive got a lil jug of that antique maple and I think some brown too! Ill play around with the colors tonight and see if I cant peg down what the boss is lookin for.


----------



## ToddJB

I didn't use any dye. I beat the crap out of it with a claw hammer both claw and flat side, and then got a 12' piece of chain and put some random sized bolts and wings nuts and whatnots on it and spanked it repeatedly. Then used a utility knife to take some slivers out. The blackened areas are from a plumbing torch. Then I think that I used a few applications of tung oil (maybe danish), Then I used the plumbers torch again, while the oil was wet to lite it on fire, patting it out when it darkened up some.

Then sand it back in some spots and finished with a couple coats of Arm-R-Seal.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Wow, Todd. That's awesome.


----------



## summerfi

This was done with a hatchet, but it may be farther than you want to go. For coloring I used multiple oil stains, first putting in some darker streaks and different color patches, and then going over the whole thing with a medium stain.


----------



## chrisstef

That's perfect fellas. We've got about every inch of the spectrum for me to show the wife. Thanks gang!


----------



## mochoa

Todd, The Ninja Assassin Approves of your treatment of that piece of wood. LOLLOL.

Don't forget to stab it with an awl to simulate worm wholes. very important…

I like the hatchet marks a lot.


----------



## summerfi

Ya, the awl works great. Another thing I did was use the awl to make streaks running out from knots to look like cracks. Kinda like this random google pic. There's a definite pattern to how the wood splits, and you can simulate that.


----------



## ToddJB

For worm holes I put a bunch of screwed through the end of a board and whack it with that. The is a very therapeutic process.

Edit: Bob I really dig the hatchet job.


----------



## Mosquito

all this commotion in the handplane thread makes me excited to get some shop time in tonight lol

Had the old (my type 4), #46 out yesterday. Doing some breadboard ends for my toolchest lid. Haven't used a #46 in over a year I think. Feels good  Should have some pictures to share tonight


----------



## DonBroussard

Nice work on those mantles, fellas. Another distressing technique is to uncoil a short piece of wire or spring and hammer it into the wood surface to simulate insect tunnels.


----------



## planepassion

Nice mantle Sumerfi. The tool marks add character to it.


----------



## chrisstef

So I showed my wife all the pics of the mantles and distressed lumber. Wife said she loves Bob's wood. Get your little blue pills ready Bob, its wifeys birthday and shes excited.


----------



## Buckethead

Let's be honest… Errbuddy loves Bob's wood.


----------



## ToddJB

Stef's got an ax to grind after his wife saw Bob's wood.


----------



## Buckethead

Nice, Todd!


----------



## ToddJB

He has nothing to worry about after she saw mine


----------



## summerfi

LOL you guys are….ridiculous. Let me know, Stef, if you need hatchet training. Takes some powerful forearms to do that work.


----------



## Airframer

Just for Red..










And some heft and hubris..


----------



## donwilwol

So is it Bob or Stef that will be wacking their wood for Steff's wife? I couldn't quit follow.


----------



## ToddJB

Bob wacking his mentally prepared her for Stef to wack his.


----------



## Buckethead

^^^ not false


----------



## Mosquito

I need a heavier bench for this kind of stuff





View on YouTube


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ You need to wax the skates on that rascal.

(insanely jealous of that skew plough…)


----------



## mochoa

Mos, that the one with the skewed iron right? Have you done any dados with it yet?


----------



## mochoa

I just bought the veritas skew rabbet, haven't played with it much though. A plane that cuts rabbets and dados is very appealing indeed.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, put some cinder blocks on the bottom shelf!


----------



## Buckethead

Or just stack some NCAA Championship trophies on that bad boy.


----------



## Mosquito

Kevin, what bottom shelf? lol

Smitty, I did, that's the sad part





View on YouTube


----------



## Mosquito

Mauricio, I have tried it out for dados, and it works quite well. The only annoying thing is lack of depth adjustment, but that only needs to be set once anyway.

The interesting thing about the older style #46's, is that the second skate doubles as the fence. The little screws that hold the fence on seem to be pretty rare, and highly sought after. I'd be lying if I said I didn't buy a box of plane parts for $100 just for one of the screws for the fence (I ended up getting a complete #45, and a complete #46 out of it, along with some cutters, and a few other things)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My Gawd, what an awful sound! But the mother cuts, so I'd call it a win. That sound… that's unique. That's the breadboard lid for your dutchy? Is it poplar?


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, workin' on the breadboard ends. I could probably take a less aggressive cut, and get a better sound, but I'm not having any tear out or blow out issues with it set as is. Part of it is also likely the fact that it's hanging a good 3" off the bench so I clear the leg vise. I should just move all the clamps on the back of the bench and move it more towards the middle so I can move the work piece over the bench more…


----------



## CFrye

Mos, is cutting cross grain another reason for the sound? How far does the blade stand proud of the rail(?)?


----------



## Buckethead

Every plane sings in its own key. It's all music tho.


----------



## mochoa

It doesnt sound like a skewed iron. Must be due to the heavy cut your taking.


----------



## Mosquito

It could be, it's a "shaving" of about 1/64" or so. The workpiece turns out fine, so I'm not too worried about it at this point


----------



## daddywoofdawg

As a user I'm thinking of cleaning up,what do you think a #4 like this is worth rememeber I will have a 13.00 shipping to add on.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/311250237253?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Terry reminded me of another weird thing about the veritas handles. The bubinga is almost pink. Well, as I found when I reshaped my Veritas shooter, it has a little to do with the finish they use. The plane in front has the factory finish. The one in the back just as some oil and wax:









Anyway, if your veritas tote bugs you, you can always sand, rasp, or just refinish them, I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## CL810

Thanks Red, something else I will never be able to get out of my mind when I pick up one of my Veritas planes. ;-)

Man, the handle on you shooter looks fabulous in comparison.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LV really should hire me as a consultant. I could definitely boost their sales;-)


----------



## richardwootton

Hey Mos, did you have any trouble with blow out on the outside edges of those dados?


----------



## Mosquito

On the cross grain rabbets that I was just doing I did not. On the dados I did a while ago, I didn't either, but I had also cut the corners with a marking knife before I started


----------



## bandit571

daddywolfdog: BUY IT! Lot of clean up to do on it, but looks sound. Type 11 #4.


----------



## Mosquito

Better sound? I backed off the iron a decent amount. Takes a lot longer, but sounds better, I guess lol





View on YouTube


----------



## bandit571

Looks like the fun I have with both the Wards #78 AND that Traditional Chinese Edge plane I made









and this one..









rebate on the inside of a raised panel….sorry, haven't been able to make a video…


----------



## August

Damn I missed a lot 
Now we're talking about accuracy?
Last time I check aligning turbine engines is hard.
Now people are using fly cutter to machine a sole plane?
That's the biggest crack of sh!t Ive heard.
Anyway 
Nice work there moss
And hey DonW VERY NICE


----------



## Buckethead

LAWL AUGGIE DOESNT MINCE WORDS UR MY HERO


----------



## jmartel

> Terry reminded me of another weird thing about the veritas handles. The bubinga is almost pink. Well, as I found when I reshaped my Veritas shooter, it has a little to do with the finish they use. The plane in front has the factory finish. The one in the back just as some oil and wax:
> 
> Anyway, if your veritas tote bugs you, you can always sand, rasp, or just refinish them, I doubt you ll be disappointed.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Good photo. I think I'm going to reshape my handle a bit on my LAS. ease the edges, and maybe the upper section on the back should be brought forward a bit. I'll have to use it a bit more to figure out what I want.

Is that just danish oil and paste wax, red?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Is that just danish oil and paste wax, red?
> 
> - jmartel


Yup.

Auggie…..Yup.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Auggie, that was laugh-out-loud funny. It's all about perspective sometimes.


----------



## August

I came in this site asking for advice, 
I don't know anything about wood
There's no need to to show off or use harsh words because you have a better equipment then others.
Anyway 
Red hopefully LV hires you LOL

^ how are you bud smitty?
Belated happy new year and merry Christmas


----------



## theoldfart

Good on ya Augie!


----------



## bobasaurus

Mauricio, I'm curious how you'll like the skew rabbet. I like mine overall, but the blade adjustments are tricky. When you try yours out, check if the depth adjust moves the blade straight down… mine seems to skew off to one side or the other every time.


----------



## bobasaurus

And Red, I got your frog washer today. Thanks a lot my friend, I'll get it installed as soon as the garage is warmer than freezing  . The harbor freight washer in there now is a disgrace.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Augie, just fine! Thanks, same to you! Good to see you rockin' the forums again, my friend!


----------



## summerfi

Finally, a metalworker with some common sense. ;-) At least you've shown us your woodworking projects, Augie, and they're darn nice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shop too cold these days, LP ran out over the weekend while I wasn't paying attention. Argh.

A Bandit video… That would be cool.

Anyone need a Stanley #78, complete? Needs tlc, but no apologies.


----------



## bandit571

Might ask Beka over at Stumpy Knubs place, she tried mine out, and fell in love

Hmmm, didn't quite sound right, did that?

Anyway, she is on the lookout for one. ( of course, I might be the one who cleans it up….)


----------



## john2005

Haha. Auggie. Yer a funny dood!


----------



## bandit571

Almost have this one tuned up, even handplaned the sole to straight edge flatness…









Cathedrals? Have added a few extras to this Fulton #416, aka Sargent T2, #3416 iron is 2-1/8" wide.









Other than the lever cap bolt, I went with all Brass bolts and screws. As soon as I can dig up some slotted wood screws in brass, I'll replace them Phillips head thingys.









Underneath that wheel is another screw. Wheel is brass around a steel insert. Not sure what wood they used for the rear handle, nice grain though. 









Lever cap shows all the markings of a Sargent Co. made item, iron is stamped as a Fulton WARRANTED

Iron is now nice and sharp. Sole is a lot better, no rocking around. Wood works are looking better, too.


----------



## richardwootton

Smitty, is the 78 a side rabet plane/plough plane with a fence? It's a new one for me…


----------



## rhybeka

Holy moly it's been a bit since I visited this thread!

@smitty Bandit told me about your 78 but I just picked one up off of eBay that I'd been watching earlier yesterday  if Mos still has his extra rods I may need to get those from him once I use my plane a bit 

Here's a question while I'm at it - what is the size of the smallest plane that can be considered a jointer?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beka - welcome back, glad to hear you're progressing down the slippery slope! You can use any plane as a jointer of sorts, but Stanley propaganda would suggest the #6 (18") as a short jointer, with the #7 (at 22") being the standard.

You got it, Richard. A side rabbet with adjustable fence, or moving fillister. This one is complete with rod, fence, depth stop and nicker. Later model according to the iron's notched rectangle logo and depth adjuster. Surface rust from disuse / poor storage. I'll clean it up with WD-40 and some elbow grease before sharpening and shipping. Saw it at a flea mkt, couldn't let it stay there, not being used.


----------



## JayT

Richard, the 78 is a rabetting plane. It does those just fine, but not much else. Don't get me wrong, I like my 78, it is just pretty specialized.



> Here s a question while I m at it - what is the size of the smallest plane that can be considered a jointer?
> 
> - rhybeka


Depends on the person and the length of board. General rule of thumb is that the board being jointed should be no more than three times the length of the plane, but that can vary based on preferences of the user. For most people, the #7 and #8 sizes are considered to be jointers. I use a #6 for most jointing tasks, while Paul Sellers uses a 5-1/2 or even a #4.

My take is to use the longest plane you feel comfortable with and can control that makes sense for the size of board. A #8 would be overkill on a 2ft long, 3/4in wide board, while a #5 might be perfect for that same task. If you are doing furniture projects the have a lot of boards from two to five feet long, than anything from a 5-1/2 up will work fine and give the broadest range of use in one plane.

Of course the real answer is to have multiples of each size so that you are always prepared for whatever comes along.


----------



## bandit571

Smitty: send the 78 over here, and I might be able to clean it up a bit…...

Not sure IF the camera I have has sound. Vids are kind of herky-jerky…

RED Polaroid iS426 is the camera I use. Lens covers are a little on the sticky side, after a cat knocked over my Mountain Dew onto it.

Seems I now have three styles of Jack planes in the shop. An Ohio Tool Co. Scioto Works 16", A Fulton (Sargent) #3416 T2, and a Sargent 414 1942 era Iron man style. The #3416 has a 2-1/8" wide iron…..


----------



## terryR

> Finally, a metalworker with some common sense. ;-)
> 
> - summerfi


Thank you, AML! I was already sure that if I had to read 4 decimal places past zero, I'd never learn to make furniture!

This Forum has taught me tons, and I dislike how the www can easily be a source of mis-information. I, personally, always want to see the finished woodworking projects from those I borrow tips from.

Just sayin'

Here's a plane photo to make up for my cantankerous attitude…this SW shall never see a machine shop


----------



## theoldfart

Terry,  nice tongue, what about the groove?


----------



## Mosquito

I still hate how pristine that #45 is (or more accurately how I don't have one that pristine lol)

I'm hopin' to plow some grooves with the #46 today. I like that it's got a wider main casting, so maybe it'll be more stable with single skate configurations. Worth a try anyway. Breadboards on my toolchest top almost done.


----------



## August

I need help planning this wood
Don't know what kind geussing pine?


----------



## CL810

> .... I, personally, always want to see the finished woodworking projects from those I borrow tips from.
> 
> Just sayin


+1


----------



## johnstoneb

August I would gues it is more likely fir.


----------



## rhybeka

Urgh! why are Stanley 46's so expensive??


----------



## rhybeka

@Smitty Thanks  I'm trying 

@JayT Thanks  Yeah - I'm thinking I'd like to get a jointer or a scrub or both? to be able to finish rough lumber. I'm not that big, but I'm not that small either. I just don't want something that I'll be tired pushing after three passes.

I also want to be able to do dadoes and rabbets in the middle of boards so I'm guessing I'll need a router plane and/or a Stanley 45/46…. but those are uh - just a bit out of my price range.. so I'll have to keep my eyeballs open.


----------



## Mosquito

On the #46, maybe I should have kept my spares a little longer lol


----------



## DanKrager

Did Stef wuss out and send his mantle piece to you, AML? You gonna put the prized and cherished hatchet finish on it? That way you don't have to pick it up and put it through the planer.

I braved the cold for a couple hours this morning, and started restoration and cleaning of an old moving fillister with no fence (missing) and a skew blade. I will need to manufacture a brass depth foot assembly and finish fitting the scoring blade I started. After cleaning the wood, I found "Enfield Tool Company". On the other end were initials "A.K." which happens to be my grandfathers initials. I'm quite certain he never owned this plane, unless he figured out a way to plow with it. When you're a hammer , everything looks like a nail…when you're a farmer, everything looks like a plow. His woodworking consisted of nailing rough boards to fence posts, some of which had a roof. I put some oil varnish mix on it (Antique Oil) and I've never seen such a thirsty piece of wood. I quit at 4 oz, still disappearing like water into sand. I'll have pictures of it finished soon. Pictures of it "before" posted a long time ago. I want to make a fence for it first, and that will take some doing. It's not a slotted stick on the bottom, it probably was one of those "molding" fences and it was mounted on 3/4" threaded rods, according to the holes in the body. 
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> .... I, personally, always want to see the finished woodworking projects from those I borrow tips from.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> +1
> 
> - CL810


That's why when people question me…..I say, "In de face!" : http://lumberjocks.com/BigRedKnothead/projects

(double lawl)


----------



## JayT

Beka,

Skip the scrub and get a #5 jack plane. Put a heavy camber on the iron and you have a fore plane that will do the same tasks as a scrub for a lot less money. Here is a good video showing the ins, outs and whys.

Try a #6 as a jointer. Smaller and lighter than a #7, but still large enough to give a nice long reference surface. Bonus is that a good quality vintage #6 size usually costs about half of what a #7 does.

Complete #45's can be pricey, but bargains are out there. I bought mine on ebay for less than $70 shipped. 46's are a totally different story. Also keep an eye out for other brands of combo planes. Sargent made a good one and there are Craftsman branded ones made by both Sargent and Stanley. Just make sure when you buy one that it comes with the cutters. A complete set of cutters will go for as much as a plane/cutter set on ebay.

A router plane is the most useful joinery plane, IMHO. Same thing, keep a look out and bargains occasionally pop up. A Stanley 71 or 71-1/2, Millers Falls 77 or similar are all good.


----------



## theoldfart

Beka, a #6 should do just fine. It'll take a few more passes than a #7 or 8 to do the job. A scrub is a much smaller plane and will leave a surface still in need of jointing. As far as a 45, keep an eye out for clones. Sears, Montgomery Wards, Record all had their versions of the 45 and the cost will be less. I use a Record 405, and the cutters are inter changeable with the Stanley.


----------



## JayT

unjam


----------



## theoldfart

+1 to Jays advice, specially the router plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Look at Mos, plowing grooves with a #46!! Can't wait to see that, new territory for the Epic Thread!

EDIT: And a +2 to JayT's recos. I wouldn't be myself, though, if I didn't repeat my deep-seated distrust of nickers on plough planes in general. Tough to sharpen, don't typically cut cross-grain as much as beat the wood into submission… But probably it's just me…


----------



## August

Thanks Bruce 
Damn I really suck at wood working I can't even geuss 
Your right Bruce damn I can't even guess right..
I can geuss mdf?? Lol

DanK
I'm trying to earn cookie points from wife
So I can play more in my shop
We have a old small house and it has those built in closeth space and since I made a new bedframe and the 2 hanging wordrobe closeth on each side of the room
I'm planning to turn the space to a custom vanity section for her.

I might need to take this BRK forum and ask for advice????

CL comment +2
Damn BRK stomping his boots you go big boy LOL


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't used the #46 much for some reason. I like how the shavings get discharged out the side rather than jamming up as happens with my #45 from time to time. I've got 1 #45 set up for Tongue and one set up for the groove for the back boards, and still haven't un-set them. That's mostly why I intend to use the #46 for the breadboard end pieces lol


----------



## rhybeka

I found a 45 on eBay for $85 but it's missing a lot. there doesn't seem to be any happy middle ground. Either they're $20/80 bucks and missing a bunch of parts or $400 and in pristine condition. How frustrating! I was seeing the blades were about that price from a different seller. I guess I just need to hold my horses and wait  I'll have to start looking for the clones and the jointer 

Guess I better start figuring out what projects I'm going to build with these before the SO kills me as well.


----------



## Mosquito

at $60, it's not too bad, actually. It's not the greatest deal, but I don't think it's all that bad either. It's really just missing long rods, beading stop, and camrest. Pretty clean too. But, as has been mentioned before, irons aren't cheap, and a full set of irons by themselves tend to be more expensive than a plane + iron set combination.

I've only got 2 sets of Stanley Irons, and 5 #45's in total. Similar to my 2 #46's and only 1 set of irons.


----------



## JayT

Yep, you have to be patient. I was actively searching and bidding for a couple months before getting my #45. The other thing is that if those of us on the thread know someone is looking, we'll help keep an eye out for a good bargain, as well.


----------



## Mosquito

I may have hooked a seller up with a buyer a month or two ago


----------



## ToddJB

Are 45/46s uncomfortable/not practical for a lefty?


----------



## rhybeka

/nod/ I'll keep my eyes open. I don't want to pay more than $100. I can pick up more blades at a later time as well but I see what ya'll are saying.


----------



## CL810

> I may have hooked a seller up with a buyer a month or two ago
> 
> - Mosquito


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Are 45/46s uncomfortable/not practical for a lefty?
> 
> - ToddJB


The skew of the #46 would probably work against you, but a #45 should be fine in a reversed config. That said, I'd have to look if there's a nicker on both sides of the primary skate; that'd make it pretty much ambidextrous for operations like cross-grain rabbeting or dado'ing.

And I must say, don't forget the (un-heralded) #50 as a lighter-weight, less expensive, easy-to-use plough plane. No offense to Mos, the #45 evangelist, of course.


----------



## ToddJB

> And I must say, don t forget the (un-heralded) #50 as a lighter-weight, less expensive, easy-to-use plough plane. No offense to Mos, the #45 evangelist, of course.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I shan't. And thanks for the input. I've been hesitant on buying one because I heard someone says once. "That's a killer deal on a 45, but too bad I'm a lefty". I assumed they knew something I didn't.


----------



## August

lol moss
It ain't a month or two LOL
I ran into some problem LOL
Waiting for a confirmation now ???!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Todd, the only thing that might be anti-southpaw would be those nickers. The idea is you'd want to flip the fence completely and work stuff left to right; cross grain needs nickers. Not sure either has that feature, but I'll check tonight. Oh, when I get home and turn on the heater in my shop! Yah! LP dude came today, we can fire up again.


----------



## Mosquito

The main casting on the 45/46 does not have a knicker on both sides, but if it's 1/4" or wider on the #45, you can use the second skate, which does have a knicker. It'd be a little… odd, but you wouldn't be able to use the second skate on the other side anyway

Some of the stuff would be inconvenient, and may cause issues for a lefty. The wing nut for holding the iron in place might get in the way of the fence, as might the main depth stop. Slitter wouldn't be practical either. Otherwise, you should be able to switch the fence to the other side and have at it.

Also, I have nothing against the #50, and have been keeping a slight eye out for a good deal on one. I also want a Record 043 as well


----------



## August

Meet my new toy


----------



## JayT

Trying to reverse a #45 to run lefty, you'd also have to deal with the depth stops being on the wrong side. I suppose it wouldn't be much of an issue for any cuts made any distance from the edge, but you wouldn't be able to do something like a rebate/rabbet using the depth stops.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Now the true #45 heavyweights have stepped in! Excellent input, fellas, thanks. Many things my right-handed-self never considered.


----------



## Mosquito

Jay, the other skate would still have a depth stop, just not the main one with the threaded post


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Very nice, August! 
.
.
.
.
(I won't ask if you're gonna hand-scrape it for flatness.)


----------



## Mosquito

Bit of a jam up there lol


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks boys. I guess I'll just have to settle for the 50 

Nice, Augie, you right-handed SOB


----------



## August

LOL smitty
Maybe I should use a fly cutter?!! LOL


----------



## JayT

> Jay, the other skate would still have a depth stop, just not the main one with the threaded post
> 
> - Mosquito


True, but how would you run the skate? The loop on the skate would interfere with any cuts close to an edge, wouldn't it? Would a #55 skate work?

Todd, give up on the #45 and just get a #55. Problem solved!


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, that's why I mentioned this part:



> The main casting on the 45/46 does not have a knicker on both sides, but if it s 1/4" or wider on the #45, you can use the second skate, which does have a knicker. It d be a little… odd, but you wouldn t be able to use the second skate on the other side anyway
> - Mosquito


You'd have to run the #45 in "normal" configuration, just with the fence on the opposite side. As Smitty pointed out, the skew on the #46 would work against you, so I don't think lefty would be practical on that.


----------



## August

LOL tod
I need to be more of a Freind to Moss now I need to learn how to use the tool


----------



## JayT

OK, that makes sense. My thinker is not working correctly at the moment-looking at spreadsheets for too long rots the brain.

For a lefty the skate would basically replace the actions of the main body for a righty and vice versa, with the rods extending through the body and stopping at the skate. Don't know how that would affect twisting during use, I may have to experiment one of these days.


----------



## Mosquito

> Would a #55 skate work?
> 
> - JayT


No, interestingly enough, the rods are spaced differently between the two (I tried one of my #55 fences on a #45)

I don't think I was very concise in my original description, so no worries, it may have been me lol

I might see if I can try it out tonight as well. Could be fun. +1 on the #55 lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, if you ran the entire #45 from left to right, without reversing anything on the actual plane itself, it'd work fine I guess. It'd be awkward, but it'd work. Would an earlier model, with the knob to the front of the main skate, be best for left-handed holding of the plane itself?


----------



## JayT

> Would an earlier model, with the knob to the front of the main skate, be best for left-handed holding of the plane itself?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I'd think the later model would be better for a lefty for the same reason they are better for us normal people-control.  It'd be weird having the knob on the back of the fence and you may not be able to use the knob at all, but putting both hands on the body, as the earlier models' knob would suggest, isn't a very good way of using the 45. You really need one hand on the body and one on the fence for best results, in my experience.

Now that I understand what Mos was saying, the only real change for a lefty is that the skate and fence would be on opposite sides of the main body instead of on the same side as they are for a righty. Without actually trying it out, the major challenges seem to be depth adjustment (the adjuster on the body is easier to use and more accurate than the one on the skate) and whether some of the wing nuts and the fence interfere with each other.

I'm going to have to go out to the shop for a little bit this evening to play around.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm causing research. I feel so important!


----------



## Airframer

It's better than causing calculus… then you are just an asshole..


----------



## Mosquito

^ lol

That was my thinking too Jay, RE the wing nuts and such. On the versioning, I'd prefer to do lefty on an older #45 I think. I don't really use the knob on the fence anyway, I just put it in the web of my thumb/hand, and put my thumb on the fence rod. On the #46, I put my thumb on the knob and the fence rod in the web of my hand unless it's further out than allows doing that. I might grab some pictures tonight while I'm working on stuff.


----------



## ToddJB

Not mine, but a good deal

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/4837991476.html


----------



## jmartel

I'm currently using a #6 as a jointer, but I want to pick up a #8. I think I paid like $35 plus shipping for mine from the 'Bay, so they are definitely cheaper than a 7 or an 8.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks for asking that Todd - I'm a lefty as well and never would've thought of that being an issue! darnit!

So is it one of those times it would be best to impersonate a righty or is the #55 'middle of the road' so to speak?

there are so many more parts to these combo planes. how can you tell when one will be a huge restore or just a rust cleaning? Like - http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-STANLEY-No-45-combination-plane-with-one-5-8-blade-hand-tool/321630718708?trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D0671d3feaf1a4b58b92a7b1a5b9d9dff%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D360633243580&rt=nc


----------



## JayT

Well, I got home from work, changed clothes and went right out to the shop.

My report is that using a #45 left handed is . . . . . . . . . . . . eminently doable!

Set up. Notice that the skate and fence are on opposite sides










Result










And now I can definitively answer this question.



> Would an earlier model, with the knob to the front of the main skate, be best for left-handed holding of the plane itself?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Here is how I had my right hand.










Other than the wing nut digging into my thumb a bit, it was comfortable and allowed really good control. The knob was in the perfect spot in this backward configuration, so I would not want the earlier model, personally.

There is enough offset on the fence that I didn't have any issue with interference from any of the wing nuts or fixtures on the plane body. In order to have that issue, the fence would have to be completely underneath the cutter.

Todd, Beka and other backwards handed people, seems like you, too, can reasonably use a #45.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Jay, that's exactly the configuration I was talking about. I didn't think there'd be any issues with it.


----------



## Mosquito

So, problem… This is a Type 4










Forgot that on the earliest ones, the rods are screwed in and can't slide through…

Luckily the Keen Kutter is newer (same as Type 8 Stanley)










How I have my left hand, while right handing it.










Right hand while left handing it. The post from the normal depth stop might get annoying. Of course, if you don't use it, could always remove it.










How far I can get the fence over, before it hits anything


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> So is it one of those times it would be best to impersonate a righty or is the #55 middle of the road so to speak?
> 
> - rhybeka


Many words written on the #55, don't believe 'middle of the road' is in the pack. 

Good show, JayT!


----------



## ShaneA

^ Is that hairy armed Rob Lowe?


----------



## rhybeka

lol yeah - even the B&G author votes for the 46 I believe. bummer since I found a decent 45 for $90. wish I could find one with more blades for that price!


----------



## Slyy

One day and it's almost 100 awesome combo plane talk in here!!

Augie congrats on your new acquisition bud!

Mos - as always dig the YouTube vids. Not enough of the combo planes on there in action.


----------



## Buckethead

Here is a 45 listed on Craigslist near me. https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/tls/4809976171.html

I cannot vouch for any claims made, and don't know if it's still available, but it says complete, with 40 extra cutters, for $99. Might be worth further investigation. PayPal would seem like a must here for your protection.


----------



## August

Thanks sly 
Very happy don't know how to use it but I'm happy


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It is alive!!!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Smitty!


----------



## Airframer

I have had to use mine lefty before due to grain orientation issues with no real problems.










I have also had to flip the fence around to get a few extra inches out of it with acceptable results..










Pretty flexible and handy tool that #45 is.


----------



## Mosquito

At first I thought the second skate also acting as the fence was a terrible idea. Some parts are still annoying, however…










Fence is too far below the cutter. On this narrow 1-1/2" piece, I can't get all the way to depth with the fence.










But, since the fence is also on the skate, and both are flush on the inside…










And you can remove the fence from the skate with out moving the skate…










You just carry on, no problem.










And make a mess 










My favorite being when they stick to the bench lol


----------



## Mosquito

> I have also had to flip the fence around to get a few extra inches out of it with acceptable results..
> - Airframer


That is actually one of the advertised methods of using the fence from type 3 on (type 3 they added a flat spot to the fence)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Great pics, Eric, and thanks Mos for the close-ups on the #46. Starting to want one, stop now.

One more #78 pic after a long sharpening session:


----------



## August

Damn moss you call that a mess????
Lol
Here's my mess


----------



## Mosquito

That's one plane I haven't used much, my #78. Maybe I like my #45 too much to use the #78, despite the fact that it would be better suited (quicker to set up) than the #45 for certain things.


----------



## Mosquito

oh boy, I can see where this is going lol

The old "shop" got to this point a few times. Sweeping that stupid canvas was annoying, so often times I didn't until it was really bad. Now that I've got hardwood floors, I actually sweep quite often; especially since I'm shooting a lot more video than I used to. Having the noise from shavings as I move around, especially since my shop is somewhat loud (no carpet/sound absorption), is kind of annoying. I don't let it get too bad anymore.


----------



## Slyy

Mos you got yourself some dang nice curls there!!










I gotta say: dog the old skool Mosquito bench shot too. Rocking the WorkMate!


----------



## Mosquito

Been a while since I've used that, and been a year since I've been in that apartment spare bedroom shop… can't say I really miss either lol


----------



## Mosquito

Our techgift at work this year was a GoPro, and at first I wasn't sure I'd keep it. Ultimately I ended up deciding that the likelihood that I'd want one and actually buy one for myself was pretty low, compared to using it if I had it. I'm kind of glad I did decide to keep it. It's fun to play around with. I'll put the camera in places that I wouldn't put my normal camera, like holding it while planing, and in the path of shavings/sawdust.

Plowing a groove with the #46, and where the above screenshots came from.





View on YouTube


----------



## ToddJB

Above and beyond tonight guys. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## DanKrager

Those are interesting video perspectives, Mos.! Glad you kept it!
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Nah, you all a re just rookies in having a mess on the floor…..just remember the Dungeon Floor….

Been using both the #78 and the Chinese Edge plane I made, for grooves? Well there is a G. Roseboom 1/4 " Plough plane in the shop. I think I might have to cobble some new wedges to hold the fence with, originals are a might worn done.


----------



## Ub1chris

Heres one for all you rust lovers.
This one has "usage wear"

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Stanley-No-4-Plane-Corrugated-Bottom-/191291732999?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c89e03407


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, my. $34 shipping, and it's clear at least the frog isn't stanley. What a mess. Screws through the sole are a nice touch, and I've not seen an iron mushroomed quite that bad before. Poor thing.


----------



## summerfi

Mos, will that camera do slow motion? You've got to attach it to a handsaw. Showing the back side of a board as it is being sawed would be cool too.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bucket - thanks for the heads up. I'm a bit far so they'd have to be willing to ship…but with only one pic? Hm. I put a bid in on a full plane with no blades (except 1) for $100. It expires in 7 hours but I'm not honestly expecting to win it. 
I saw another one on eBay for $165 (http://www.ebay.com/itm/161295466501?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT) that looked pretty decent with all blades. People are trying to sell blades alone for $80. right now I'm only planning on using the blades to make dadoes or grooves, not using it as an edge router.


----------



## Mosquito

Bob, the GoPro I have can shoot 720p video at 120fps, which can be slowed down to 60fps (which is what I normally use), to get half speed. It can be slowed down to 30fps for 1/4 speed, which is still fairly smooth, but I wouldn't go any lower than that. I might play around with it some. While working on the lid for my tool chest, I had the camera below the board I was cutting, so I could share that tonight, if I've got some time.


----------



## jmartel

Mos,

If you want to go slower, you can use plugins that interpolate video to get super slow motion, out of even 30fps. Twixtor is the one most well known I believe.

Also, I decided that I could probably use a shoulder plane. It never ends…


----------



## DanKrager

Beka, I'm watching a bunch of 45, 46, 55 on the bay right now. Some might go reasonable.

The bay pic you posted link shows an older model 45 (I don't know types…guess I'm a type 1) but the fence isn't "micro" adjustable. Just something to note because that minor adjustment feature is handy.

DanK


----------



## Buckethead

I'm particularly fond of a shoulder plane. I can't explain why, exactly.


----------



## jmartel

I just think it would be very useful for fitting tenons especially. And, it could be used in conjunction with a block plane to trim tenons. I don't have a rabbeting block, so I can't get all the way into the corner, which the shoulder plane could do.

Problem is, vintage are as much as a new one is. Sort of like Scraper planes. So what's the point in buying vintage?


----------



## Mosquito

My shoulder plane often gets used for the "Well that didn't go as well as I hoped" situations lol. "Oops, I made that rabbet with the #45 slightly canted over… Oh well, I've got a shoulder plane for that"


----------



## DanKrager

Beka, this looks reasonable to me, expires today BIN $85:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141535366104?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Was playing with 46 and a wooden moving fillister. I did exactly what you described, Mos. Cleaned that sucker right up with shoulder plane.
DanK


----------



## Buckethead

Jmart, I bought a wood river shoulder plane, which was nearly as much as a LN, but was locally available when I needed it. Used it for my bench build.

I also misused(?) it. On some rounding. Had good results.


----------



## jmartel

If/When I buy one, I'll probably just pony up a bit more money for a LN or a LV one rather than the Woodriver plane. What's another $50 when you're already spending $150-175?


----------



## Mosquito

I've got an old Record 073. I got it from a seller on eBay in the UK who would ship international. I ended up paying $180 after shipping for it. It's the plane that the LN shoulder is based from, and is the same size as the Large (LN $250), so I'm ok with the purchase.


----------



## Mosquito

I'd probably consider the same, jmart, even if just for aesthetic (personal)

For reference, at the moment.
LN Small: $165
LN Medium: $195
LN Large: $250

WR Small: $130
WR Medium: $150
WR Large: $200


----------



## Buckethead

I agree completely, fellas. I should have held out for the LN, but was (and still am) a novice. There's a lot to take in.


----------



## Ripthorn

When I wanted a shoulder plane, I built an infill (actually three) for about $40 and 10-15 hours (each, on average). Unfortunately, I don't use either of the two I currently have very much, but I guess it's better to have one (or two) and not need them right now than to need one right now and not have one. And they sure are pretty to look at during the slower shop moments . If I were buying one, I would probably go LV medium, but I don't do lots of large joints.


----------



## August

Nice moss 
That's my next step
Is the large LN shoulder plane
Wife bought me this for Christmas
Did not even knew this plane existed LOL


----------



## Buckethead

Got this Stanley #92 (small/medium) for five federal reserve notes along with an incomplete #78 for an additional Abe Lincoln. Craigslist find about a year ago.

Since, cleaned and sharpened.










I can't say I've ever seen another listed there, and the guy I bought it from didn't know what it was. He thought the 78 was the better bargain.

That is one beautiful plane, AUGGIE. Your wife clearly loves you.

Ripthorn, I'd love to see some pics of your shop built shoulder plane.


----------



## August

Thanks bucket
I wish I'm rich
So I can buy all this plane
This is worst than my cigarret and wishkey addiction LOL


----------



## ToddJB

Bucket, $5? Jerk

And here is one of ripthorn's blogs on his: http://lumberjocks.com/Ripthorn/blog/35716


----------



## Buckethead

Holy Mackeral!
[photo lifted from ripthorn's LJ blog]










I saw the hours put into it and wondered if it worked out to be worth the effort… Results are in: worth every moment and more. This one is a stunner.


----------



## rhybeka

@DanK - Yeah I'm watching that one as well  We're propbly watching the same ones  I put a bid in on this one and I'm kind of hoping someone outbids me. Now I know why that blade set that DonW had a few months back was so expensive


----------



## jmartel

My concern about building one would be making sure that I get it dead nuts 90 deg to the sole. That's far more important on a shoulder plane than any other plane it seems.


----------



## Ripthorn

The blog above was my prototype, and on that one I just used a block of 8/4 stock with the 2" thick side squared to the face, then lapped the sole square. On the second and third ones, I used a machinist's angle plate to lap square. A process not fun, but doable. I now have a fly cutter for my little milling machine that I should be able to use with the angle plates to get dead on 90 degrees. Of course, dead on 90 only really matters if your mortise wall is dead on 90 to the face of the piece with the mortise in it (I can all but guarantee that I haven't achieved that yet). In fact, I think in many cases it might be best to have the shoulder plane undercut the shoulder ever so slightly to make sure the outer edge of the shoulder is in contact with the face of the mating piece. I might have to try that at some point. Hmm…


----------



## terryR

Nice looking planes today, guys!

Well, it took me nearly a month, but the LN Upgrade is complete.










The wenge was a PIA since it is so brittle. For the most part, hand tools seemed to eat the wood more cleanly than power. My poor hands are eaten up from the splinters, but I'll probably add wenge to my veritas skewed rabbet next? just cannot stand their handles.

Now is the ONLY time I'll be glad I don't have August's enormous LN collection!


----------



## August

Damn Terry very sexy
I have a small amount of that wengge??? Wood wish I have your talent


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Fine work Terry. Those are sweeeet!

I got some more coco to go forth with my madness.


----------



## rhybeka

@Mos - love the look of your plane till - from what little I can see in the above pic


----------



## ToddJB

Truly stunning, Terry! I really like the knobs and totes.


----------



## Mosquito

> @Mos - love the look of your plane till - from what little I can see in the above pic
> 
> - rhybeka


----------



## DanKrager

Well, Beka, did you get it?
DanK


----------



## rhybeka

Yup! Just realised it needs a ball handle tho.  little things apparently escape me. Still, I'm happy! Now I need to get into practicing with them and read up on sharpening the router plane bits  oh - and get my mini bench done so I can 

@Mos that is SWEET! guess I better put one at the top of my list!


----------



## RPhillips

Mos, nice job on the till. Looks to be very versatile.


----------



## theoldfart

beka, what router plane did you get?


----------



## theoldfart

Anybody looking for cutters for a 46?


----------



## Mosquito

To be honest, I don't think I've adjusted it more than once since I built it, but it's still kind of nice anyway.


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, I'm watching a bundle that has blades for Beka too.

Don't run 'em up on me…
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

That's what I saw. not going after it, would have PM'd the info. Go get 'em Tiger

Edit: Dan delete the reference


----------



## terryR

Always loved your till, Mos!

August, buddy, you just need one o these in your shop…










I interviewed a group of elves the other day for potential shop help…was under the impression they were from the same service that DonW uses, but these guys didn't know anything about woodworking. however, one of the little guys left his wand, and it has proven to be most useful!


----------



## August

Thanks Terry love a man that's have a Klein tools enjoy it since they move to China already 
Anyway I can't get enough of this tool
Plus since half *********************************** I love to shoot
LOL


----------



## DanKrager

Aw man…STOP THAT AUGGIE! I'm getting that nasty green goo all over myself! I see why you like it. I'm saving my pennies…
DanK


----------



## August

lol how are you buddy Dank?
Never heard from you thought you were coming up my way?


----------



## rhybeka

@kevin I picked up a Stanley 71  today was a stanley 45 I have to be creative and find/make a knob for with no lathe. It has all other parts though - that I can tell  found Mr.D's blog (thanks to Candy) about turning one on a drill press.heres hoping it will warm up a bit so I can get into the shop! Will have to get some things at woodwerks I think… I don't have a drill to pull apart.


----------



## MNclone

How deep can you go with a 45/46/55?
I'm planning some breadboards for a table and think that might be the best route. The table top is 2" thick so I would be cutting a 5/8" or so rabbet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ not a prob


----------



## Mosquito

#45 (Could get 1/8" more by removing the depth stop)









#46 (if you remove the depth stop)


----------



## rhybeka

since my SO doesn't appreciate tools  first one arrived! Stanley 78! Not near as pretty as some but pretty to me and looks to be a real good worker!


----------



## rhybeka

Urgh! Sorry about that pic! I'll fix it once I get home again


----------



## Mosquito

Looks better than my #78 lol


----------



## terryR

Yep, green goo all over my iPad now, August! Last night I was 'shooting' cherry with the 95 edge plane…very frustrating. Gotta stick with my 12" disc sander till Mommy buys me a 51. 

Beka, your 78 looks grand! Even up-side down. LOL. This group offered so much to me when I was new…still trying to pay it back! I'd be happy to turn a new knob for your 45, everything operates like a crack house here…your FIRST one is free! After that, we just assume you'll be addicted and come back for more…

my 45 is a Type12, so I can copy that knob, and it should be close enough to fit yours? Getting the finish to match the tote will be the challenge, but at least you'll have 2 places to hold the tool!


----------



## DanKrager

Good on ya Terry. Yes, that 78 looks better than mine too. They're pretty good workers if you pay attention to the things that make it work…spur (when you need it) and blade especially.

I'm anxious to see the 45 you got Beka. 
DanK


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Dan.

On the subject of frogs…This HAS to be the sexiest one I've seen…










2 phillips screws attaching brass/bronze under the lat adjuster, concentric rings holding the adjuster to the casting, milled so perfectly there's nothing to clean up, yada yada, and seems flatter than anything in my shop, even with my glasses on! 

Edit…Frog Friday?
Show me your frogs! 
LOL


----------



## Mosquito

Frog Friday? Ah heck, I'm in. This was the only one I could find readily handy. My first #4, and #5. I think these were planes 3 and 4 in my purchase history.


----------



## terryR

^Mos, those are impressive choices for planes #3 or 4 in your history!

So, why did Stanley stop making those better frogs? Or the 62? Or the 51? I assume, they didn't sell? But, they sure are worth a ton today!


----------



## ToddJB

Here is a freshly painted 604 that just had it's missing lateral adjuster replaced


----------



## ToddJB

Okay. Technically THIS is the freshly painted 604.


----------



## August

Ok I'll play
I was gonna take out all my planes but it's to much work LOL
So here is my 2 speacial frog


----------



## August

.


----------



## richardwootton

> Okay. Technically THIS is the freshly painted 604.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd did you paint the entire frog, or is that just the lighting?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> So, why did Stanley stop making those better frogs?
> 
> - terryR


Are they really better?

When a chipbreaker is tightened up with a OEM Stanley (re: thin) iron, there's some flex… The assy is not entirely / perfectly flat. The level cap engages the iron/chipbreaker at the bottom and top only… It's possible, even likely, that there's not 100% contact between the backside of the iron and the full-metal frog, so why is it better to have a solid frog face? Can't a raised perimeter contact as much of the iron as needed to work well? Common thought says it's cheaper to mill raised edges flat vs. entire faces of frogs, and that's likely true, but does a cheaper mfg process result (in this case) in an immediately inferior product?

Just some thoughts for this Inaugural Frog Friday…


----------



## terryR

^excellent points, Smitty. We have to remember that flex in the metals!

I guess I ASSUMED the flat frog was superior since LN copied it. And my vintage frogs (mostly Sargent) with the solid face seem to chatter less. could be purely imagination on my part! LOL.

Gotta be a method to color the frog with sharpie, then re-assemble the iron/breaker, use the plane, and see how much sharpie was scratched off? and where? Maybe sharpie isn't the correct marking tool…Hey August?

John do ya paint the entire frog, and sand off the machined surfaces?


----------



## DanKrager

Hey "Keeper of the 45s" there's one on the bay about to expire at a very good price. Same type as you already have with orig wood box and some cutters.
DanK


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd did you paint the entire frog, or is that just the lighting?
> 
> - richardwootton


I lightly grease the areas that I don't want the paint to stick, then paint the whole thing. A razor blades quickly removes the unwanted paint after everything dries. I find this to be A LOT easier than taping.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And the schwarz has blogged and printed a position that solid frogs are better. It's out there, and given the choice of planes that were otherwise identical, I'd pick the solid frog model. But, what's the real impact in terms of performance?

And I suggest a Chatter Saturday theme sometime in 2015. In a nutshell, I may have experienced it, but if I did, wasn't aware that's what it was. In other words, the only chatter I've had (I think) is with my #S4, the steel smoother Stanley made for a short while. In a word, my particular example pretty much sucks as a user. Sharp doesn't fix it's ills, and I believe it chatters. Why? Don't know. But that'll wait for a Saturday, although it did tie in with your comment, Terry, about getting less chatter with solid frogs. How much do chatter do you get, usually?


----------



## terryR

Smitty, I usually get the worst chatter when restoring old smoothers, and trying for those super thin shavings. After it happens, I usually set that plane aside…so haven't tried to solve the chatter yet. Must admit, I haven't tried to flatten the soles of those chattering planes. And, very much look forward to Saturday! 

My chatter is so bad, it resembles the surface right after a power planer. As I said, I set that one aside, and use the LN on projects. Still, I enjoy just making shavings at times, and would love to get my vintage planes better tuned!


----------



## Buckethead

I have a number 4 that gave me chatter problems. I tried to sell it on feebay. Fortunately, it didn't sell. I improved my sharpening technique, and she sings now. The sole needs flattening, but since I've got it making lovely shavings right now, I'll wait.

Been waiting ten minutes to upload Frog Friday money shot, but shall wait no longer.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

That's a good tip, Todd.


----------



## ToddJB

I hate taping.


----------



## richardwootton

> I hate taping.
> 
> - ToddJB


I'll second that for sure!


----------



## Mosquito

That is something I may try as well Todd. Think Paste Wax would work?


----------



## daddywoofdawg

How is a #1 marked? I know someone that wants to sell a Plane cheap,the photos look like I could be a #1,The no. is a stamped under the front tote it says 1.there is also no Stanley or bailey cast in the body and no other number cast on the body.is this a Stanley and a #1? or am I dreaming?
the resources I have seen never state anything about body casting.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah. Anything like that. I use grease because it flows on super easily, but is thick enough that it only goes where I want it. Because paste wax might be a bit harder to apply you might run a higher risk of getting it on an area that you want the paint to stick. Dunno.

I use bike grease cause it's on hand.


----------



## NinjaAssassin

daddywoofdawg, any pictures?


----------



## August

> ^excellent points, Smitty. We have to remember that flex in the metals!
> 
> I guess I ASSUMED the flat frog was superior since LN copied it. And my vintage frogs (mostly Sargent) with the solid face seem to chatter less. could be purely imagination on my part! LOL.
> 
> Gotta be a method to color the frog with sharpie, then re-assemble the iron/breaker, use the plane, and see how much sharpie was scratched off? and where? Maybe sharpie isn t the correct marking tool…Hey August?
> 
> John do ya paint the entire frog, and sand off the machined surfaces?
> 
> - terryR


Yes ther is but sharpie won't work well since it will dry fast
And it will only work if it's moving so you can see where is rubbing.
The best way is to color it with crayons
And do it even then you will see where it touching because the part is going to press in?


> ??
> .
> Or maybe we should use a fly cutter


?LOL


----------



## August

I love taping !


----------



## JayT

#1's, to my understanding, never had the number cast into the body. Is there any way you could post the pics without risking losing the plane to another buyer?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

.


----------



## JayT

unjammy


----------



## daddywoofdawg




----------



## JayT

Definitely not a #1-#1's don't have lateral adjusters. The 1 in that body is a foundry mark of some kind, not a size designation. The proportions look like a #4 size and probably made by Sargent with the folded lateral adjuster and knob shape. I'm guessing it's a secondary line of smoother made by Sargent, maybe a Fulton. You'd have to get actual dimensions to be sure of the size and model.


----------



## bandit571

Frog Friday? Fulton by Sargent?









Could be…...

#3416? Stamped Fulton on the iron…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yep to JayT, definitely not a Stanley #1. Most obvious is the tab on the lateral adjuster. Must read Walt Q's missive on ID'ing planes by lateral adjuster:

http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/graphics/plane%20id.html


----------



## donwilwol

I just can't keep up these days.

A must read by our own Smitty_Cabinetshop

http://www.timetestedtools.com/the-stanley--62-low-angle-block-plane.html

And I've expanded some on the Quick plane ID, https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/03/01/quickly-identify-your-hand-plane/

Carry on….


----------



## theoldfart

Don/Smitty great work.


----------



## Airframer

Frog Friday it is!


----------



## RPhillips

This count?


----------



## rhybeka

awww Terry that's awfully nice of you  Bandit offered as well - he's not too far of a drive away. Are you anywhere near Ohio?? I was at woodwerks this afternoon and picked up a small piece of lignen vitae to try DonW's turning with a drill press. I didn't know what it was but it looked pretty, and the gentleman that checked me out said it is VERY dense and turnable. I'd be happy to send it to you 

what's this about frog friday? what's so special?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I like Frog Friday. And thanks, Kevin! Heard you were banged up skiing? I'm heading to the slopes for a weekend pretty soon, I'll stay clear of trees though.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice write up, Smitty. I passed up a complete 62 with a chip on the back of the mouth just like yours, because I thought that was a deal breaker (not sure why). I wish I had this guide then, because it was a killer deal.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, don't worry about the trees, just don't wave at them on your way by


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> Yep to JayT, definitely not a Stanley #1. Most obvious is the tab on the lateral adjuster. Must read Walt Q s missive on ID ing planes by lateral adjuster:
> 
> http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/graphics/plane%20id.html
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


bummer. thanks for the info.


----------



## terryR

Looks like Rob beat us all…although I cannot see his score! 

Beka, I'm in Alabama. If Bandit can turn ya one, that's cool. I'm always here, as well. Lignum? my goodness, that's the densest wood in the world…thus, the hardest to turn. No problems, though, I just made a mallet from it! 

just PM if needed…


----------



## Buckethead

LOOK AT MY FROG










Didn't want it miss out on the inaugural Frog Friday. (But after a day at the salt mine, don't have the gumption to fetch some new photos)


----------



## Mosquito

Havin' some fun… ah Handplane Therapy.


----------



## richardwootton

> Havin some fun… ah Handplane Therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


Mos, I always love seeing your bench, especially with all of those curly
shavings! If only you didn't sully the top of such a pretty bench with those ugly low angle planes!


----------



## terryR

Looks like Rob beat us all…although I cannot see his score! 

Beka, I'm in Alabama. If Bandit can turn ya one, that's cool. I'm always here, as well. Lignum? my goodness, that's the densest wood in the world…thus, the hardest to turn. No problems, though, I just made a mallet from it! 

just PM if needed…


----------



## Slyy

> I hate taping.
> 
> - ToddJB





> I love taping !
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


I'm with Auggie here. Taping just satisfies some sick part of my OCD I think, but in a drug addict kind of way: I hate it but I live it all at once!


----------



## donwilwol

Bloodwood just seemed right.

And of course, a custom made bolt!


----------



## August

Nice plane Donw 
Wood love to see that in action looks to be a solid plane


----------



## terryR

Looks great, Don!
was the original knob buggered?


----------



## Mosquito

That is awesome Don!


----------



## Slyy

Good work Don! Yeah I'm with Auggie: action shots, not sure I've ever seen a buck rogers make shaves.


----------



## August

> I hate taping.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> I love taping !
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III
> 
> I m with Auggie here. Taping just satisfies some sick part of my OCD I think, but in a drug addict kind of way: I hate it but I live it all at once!
> 
> - Slyy


Lol here I have 40 holes to tap LOL
1/2-13


















This is for my drill press table


----------



## DanKrager

Is it true that BR planes can only be used on wood from other planets?
DanK


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## theoldfart

Dan, must be since I don't have any wood from another planet and as such no BR's! Long live Bailey  oops he's dead! Oh Well


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, flea market find this morning…

As near as I can tell so far from the type studies - there's rust I can't see through - I purchased a Stanley Type 8/9 #4 smoother for…
.
.
.
wait for it…
.
.
.
$2.00










My earliest type for sure.


----------



## donwilwol

$2? That's sweet.


----------



## 33706

*Buck Rogers?* Aww, I thought you said *"Buck Brothers!"*


----------



## ToddJB

Great buy, Smitty!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No Stanley on the lateral adjust makes it a type 4/5…


----------



## donwilwol

Type 4 didn't have a lateral Smitty. Type 5 was the first.

And it was the L shaped.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hyperkitten typing confusing me, yoda…


----------



## donwilwol

The Unions are in!










JayT, the threaded rod is threaded into the nub. I can't figure out what size they are. They are bigger than 1/4" but smaller than 5/16".


----------



## donwilwol

> Hyperkitten typing confusing me, yoda…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I use a better one, http://www.timetestedtools.com/stanley-type-5.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, I am (dope slap moment). Looks like 6, but with left hand adjuster. No casting codes but "No 4". Trenches along frog receiver. No code or B in cap.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Lightly stamped iron 'STANLEY" and "Apl. ... 92"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

More scrubbing: "STANLEY" on lever. Okay, getting clarity.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stamping in the nut, pat date(s) on adj lever. Type 6 is now majority…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Either way, the Dog Does Hunt:


----------



## rhybeka

ooooh that is purdy, Smitty! I need to find some local haunts that do tools. There's a flea market not too far from where I live but honestly it's a bit scary. I think they do tattoos there.

@Terry I even asked the guy that checked me out that question while checking out about turning it! he said that the denser the better? I thought that made sense but I'm not a turner (have to draw the line somewhere!). They had a bunch of it but I'm still pretty new at identifying wood types - plus it comes in this waxy substance - some of which makes it tough to even see the grain. Ooooh - it's warm in your neck of the woods at least! I'll ask Mr.B and see what he says. I'm not in any hurry - need to see what size screw I need for it and all that too. I have enough to keep my hands full for a while.  The router plane I picked up is a 71 1/2 not at 71. It'll need a good scrubbing at minimum.


----------



## 33706

Wow, Don….A whole set of *Union X's*... I dare not dream…


----------



## RPhillips

Auggie, what's with all teh holes?

Nice improvement on that plane Don…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, beautiful set of Unions, congratuations!


----------



## Slyy

> - Don W


Don, Thx for the Pic! One of those would be nice find, heres to hoping!
Can't believe those unions!! What an awesome family picture!

And Smitty, that's a great find, a superb one for $2!


----------



## putty

Nice 2 Buck find Smitty!

Nice set Don, is a cleanup in store for them?


----------



## August

Rob those will be for hold downs.
Hopefully I get a good deal on hold downs on eBay


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I'm working on a refurb and wondering what method do you use to sand the front knob on the plane?
What also is your preferred type of sand paper for wood working?
Garnet paper
Aluminum Oxide
Silicon Carbide
Ceramic


----------



## TheFridge

You guys, will love this.


----------



## rhybeka

wow! finally found something on my local CL that *might* be a find. The question is what to do with the other #5 if I make the one a jointer? a scrub mebbe?

As a side thought, anybody have ideas on the best ways to transport planes?


----------



## Buckethead

Rhy, I'd talk him down. Those 5s are the most common, need hours of cleaning and tune up, and the guy is asking nearly what a refurbished 5 goes for. Note the damaged tote.

If I was in the market for a #5 (or most any other) I'd try here first. (And I did! )

I bought a miller falls from red, who cambered the iron for me making it a scrubber, and a stanley from another LJ, ( ), who likewise had it clean, sharp and ready for action. After shipping I think I was still under fiddy bucks each plane.

Here's one from some time ago, from an LJ who is still active. No indication that it ever sold. Plus, I practically guarantee Don (Yoda) has one that fits your budget.

Restoring one yourself has benefits, though, which include gaining a greater, more practical understanding of your new toy.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Bucket  I was thinking it was a bit high for the condition myself - I like restoring but I'm to the point where I'd rather be using! After seeing some of the wood at woodwerks I need to make sure I Have the tools on hand to finish finishing the boards. I need to go look at Mr.D's (yoda)site again as well. Trying to get my bench up and running so I can do some serious planing!


----------



## terryR

+1to restoring planes as a chance to learn how all the pieces fit together and work.

+1also to buying rusty planes from this group! No extra No.5's here, but I'm overrun with 3's and 4's if anyone new needs one! Stanley, Wards Master, Dunlap…free!  I'll be happy to sharpen the iron as well…

daddywoof, I think all those are great types of sandpaper. How ya use each to remove the previous scratch marks is the important part. For my money, I buy a lot of paper from Klingspor

I like the German made Silicon Carbide since it lasts longer than Norton from the Borg, even cheaper than the Borg in bulk. Their belt sander rolls advertised as planer belts are very aggressive…love 'em! Just watch yer fingers!!!


----------



## donwilwol

The market area has a lot to do with price, but if you can get him down to around $40, it would be worth while. One is a type 11, so its sought after.


----------



## donwilwol

Have you guys run across frogs marked like this? This is off a type 11.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, after reading multiple horror stories of planes destroyed in shipping I may have gone a little overboard when I sent a Millers Falls plane to Super Dave for some brazing work. I made a carrier similar to one I saw posted on this thread(I think)








The block from one end was removed to release the plane. Overkill maybe, but it went to Mississippi and back, intact. 
If you were asking about transporting from shop to job site, disregard the previous.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: I MIGHT have a spare #5 in the shop….somewhere….

And, it would be a lot less then the $30 a piece the Grove City fellow wants…..


----------



## Tim457

Becka, I forgot I have an extra #5 I can send you if Bandit doesn't have one. I also agree that deal would be reasonable for the two planes at $40 so see what you can do and pm me if that doesn't work out or you want my extra one. It's a one of the last made in the USA Stanley's so it's not that great quality but should make a decent user. It's got plastic handles and blue painted body but it's in pretty good shape and has a pretty thick casting. Smitty I'll have to get pictures for your type study.


----------



## Mosquito

Don, those Unions are sweet! (as is the BR knob)


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Is there a method to sanding the old finish of the front knob?trying to keep it round.Drill press maybe?


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Guys  I'm really just looking for a few planes that I can use as a jointer and a scrub so I can start surfacing lumber instead of trying to get 'close' on my TS. I have no trouble buying from you guys  I can hold my horses if I need to hold out for something bigger/longer.


----------



## bandit571

Handle prototype..









Used to be a chunk of firewood, yesterday..

Need to pattern up the dovetailed bottom, then make the real tote…


----------



## donwilwol

> Is there a method to sanding the old finish of the front knob?trying to keep it round.Drill press maybe?
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


http://www.timetestedtools.com/bench-plane-restoration-guide.-part-2.html


----------



## donwilwol

I just need to find a chip breaker.


----------



## CL810

Pretty!


----------



## MactheKnife

After wondering what all the fuss about Stanley Bailey planes was for a while, I finally came across a decent one while out on a rust hunt. £20 ($32) later and a boxed no.4 1/2 was mine! On inspection its virtually as new, with some light rust in the corners and some cracks in the varnish on the tote and foregrip. I stripped it down and its virtually unused, the blade was unsharpened and there was no dirt or dust under the frog. No damage to any of the screws at all. Apart from surface dust and shavings from what was probably its one and only outing its immaculate. 


















Really impressed with the weight and quality of this compared to my newer Stanleys and Records. Now I know why they are popular and I will be adding to the collection!


----------



## RPhillips

^ Nice Find!


----------



## donwilwol

nice find. Now you can sell the box.


----------



## putty

Nice Mac
That is a nice slab of wood the plane is on too, what is it?


----------



## MactheKnife

Don,
I didn't know there was a market for the boxes. Might investigate that.

Putty,
That's padauk with purpleheart trim. Its a desk I made with cast iron legs.


----------



## 33706

Nice tote, Don!!

Did you ever buy those curved tote-maker's rasps?

P.S. *Did anyone ever notice that this thread is in the "Power Tools" forum?*


----------



## bandit571

Played around with that chunk of firewood some more.










Need to find out where that bottle of glue took off to….









Both of these are 22" long, but that is about all they have in common, other than the totes….

Just some old firewood..


----------



## donwilwol

I did buy one










And today I found my spindle sander, chucked in my corded drill, hanging on the wall in plain sight, right were I put it. I've been looking for that damn thing for 3/weeks. I swear the elve hid it as a joke.

And when this thread was started there wasn't a hand tool category. There was talk about moving it, but Al is missing.

And I was thinking about Dan today. Anybody hears from him?


----------



## Tim457

Wow nice find, Mac


> Don,
> I didn t know there was a market for the boxes. Might investigate that.
> - MactheKnife


He won't be a newbie for long folks, that purchase just started him off down the slippery slope.

That's a slick setup for shaping totes Don.


----------



## putty

I picked up a no 6 at an antique store last week. I'm kind of confused as to which type it is. I think it is an 8 although I may be wrong. It has two patent dates behind the frog, a B casting on the lever cap, small brass wheel and a patent date 0f 7-24-88 under the Stanley on the lateral adjuster.


























it appears this has been sitting on a shelf for a long time, the sole is still mostly shiny, and I think the iron is not the correct one.
any help with dating this will be appreciated!!


----------



## Tim457

And speaking of rasps, I'm planning on getting that saw handle makers rasp. To go with that for making saw handles, repairing plane handles, and who knows what else do you guys think an Auriou cabinetmakers rasp like "a 9 grain 10 or their "7 modelers rasp would be better? TFWW also has these had stitched modelers rasps:
https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/GT-MRASP.XX


----------



## donwilwol

Putty, i'd say its a type 9, http://www.timetestedtools.com/stanley-type-9.html

Tim, I almost ordered the TFWW to go with mine, and I may still.


----------



## putty

thanks Don, But the size (no 6) is not behind the front knob, it is behind the tote.
and it has a patent date on the lever adjuster

What about the Iron?


----------



## DanKrager

Just won this little hunk on the bay.








Pretty good deal for a nearly complete 46, even if it is a bit rough. It should clean up nice. Yes, this is the second one. (slips a bit…)
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

> thanks Don, But the size (no 6) is not behind the front knob, it is behind the tote.
> and it has a patent date on the lever adjuster
> 
> What about the Iron?
> 
> - putty


Keep in mind the type studies were for a #4, so different sizes may be slightly different.

The iron is a v logo, which would have been on type 11's.


----------



## donwilwol

*Dan*, that's going to clean up nice!!

I just lost the bid on a brass inlaid Sargent #407!! Damn!!!


----------



## JayT

> thanks Don, But the size (no 6) is not behind the front knob, it is behind the tote.
> and it has a patent date on the lever adjuster
> 
> What about the Iron?
> 
> - putty


I'd say type 9, as well, as that is the only type with two patent dates on the body.

Which type study are you looking at? Keep several things in mind about type studies:

A) They were done after the fact. Stanley didn't care about anything other than all the parts fit and plane could be sold. This sometimes leads to some crossover of typing characteristics on early or late production run planes. That is why I prefer to base types on bodies and frogs, as those are the parts that had to fit together. A change in design on one always affected another. The same is not true for any of the other parts.

B) Parts could have been replaced by a user after manufacturing. The V logo on your iron is characteristic of a type 11.

C) Many type studies are based on studying a single size through production,usually a #4. Other sizes may have slightly different features.


----------



## JayT

unjam


----------



## putty

Thanks Don,

9 it is!
I'm going to keep that iron in it, I love the V logo


----------



## Bigun

Won this on ebay. Is it a good find? It's a Sargent #79


----------



## JayT

Nice, Troy! How good a find depends on what you paid, but it looks complete and you don't see near as many Sargent #79's as you do Stanley #78's. And with a box, too.

Congrats and have fun with it. The slippery slope just gets steeper.


----------



## donwilwol

> Won this on ebay. Is it a good find? It s a Sargent #79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Troy Cleckler


I've got a Stanley #78 just like it. Want to trade (I collect sargent )


----------



## putty

Jay, Thanks it makes sense. I don't recall which type study I was looking at, what threw me off was the patent date on the lever, whatever I was reading said if a patent date was on it then it was a type 8… I realize that in certain parts of a production run they will use parts of the previous generation if they fit.

I didn't realize that type studies were based on a no. 4

I


----------



## Bigun

Got it for 52.00 and free shipping. Complete except for the cutter washer for end grain.


----------



## Buckethead

Dan, this 46s are just beautiful. Some artistry in those planes. Was it reasonably complete?


----------



## DanKrager

That Sargent plane caught my eye, and I couldn't figure out for a long time why it didn't look just right. Finally I read the big print and DOH. It's not what I was expecting. Nice find. 
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Yes it appears to have all the essential gear including the slitter, but the rear depth stop (the stamped one) is missing. I have an extra anyway. Of course, only the blade in it comes with it. Both spurs present and accounted for and the best part, the wood looks to be pristinely perfect in the photos. My other one cleaned up so nice I only use it on Sundays, you know, the Sunday-go-to-meetin' plane. I expect this to be similar but an older model I think. I'm anxious to meet it. 
DanK


----------



## putty

Dan,

How do you clean up the Nickel plating, I have a 45 that I want to clean up and am afraid to dunk it in evaporust


----------



## TheFridge

That is a shaving.


----------



## DonBroussard

I picked up a cordovan Stanley 60-½ with box this weekend. Looks NOS-appears to have factory grind on the iron with zero signs of wear. Might have paid too much at $22 but it's a keeper. I need to knock off a bit of surface rust before I take it on a test run yet, but it looks to be ready for work.


----------



## DanKrager

I used a fine wire (soft) brass brush on the grinder. It knocks down the flakes and rust leaving a burnished satin sheen which blends the plating with the unplated areas. A few strokes of EverBrite (NeverDull ???) and a good wipe when dry. Then, because my shop has a humidity problem, it gets a good coat of Camelia Oil. I didn't try to get all the tiny corners shiny. This makes for a rich deep 3D appearance on the nice fancy castings. 
I'll get some pictures of both up when the new one comes in.
DanK


----------



## MNclone

> I picked up a cordovan Stanley 60-½ with box this weekend. Looks NOS-appears to have factory grind on the iron with zero signs of wear. Might have paid too much at $22 but it s a keeper. I need to knock off a bit of surface rust before I take it on a test run yet, but it looks to be ready for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don Broussard


I would pay 22 for that in a heartbeat. You can't find a complete 60 1/2 on eBay for less than 30.


----------



## TheFridge

Hell, I paid more than that for worse than that.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan congrats on the second 46, serious envy here. One of theses days…....


----------



## Tim457

Someone was saying a skewed cutter isn't all it's cracked up to be, but I agree, I have serious want for a 46.

Oh and in theory Putty the evaporust shouldn't harm the nickel, but I'd confirm with someone that's tried it already. The most it should do is lift of any nickel that has rust underneath it and that was going to be lost anyway.


----------



## johnstoneb

Putty
+1 Tim The evaporust won't harm the nickel unless there is rust underneath it. If it has rust under it it is going to come off anyway. The evaporust just speeds up the process.


----------



## putty

Thanks Tim and Bruce,

There is wood on the handle of the 45 … I do not think it comes off. I don't want to Dunk it.


----------



## Mosquito

The wood does come off the handle, but it's held on with brass pins, and not screws, so you'd have to replace those that way. I think Don had something on removing/replacing the handle. Not sure where (if) that is, but here's the blog I remember: http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/33401


----------



## putty

Thanks Mos,
the 45 is here I think it will clean up nicely, just don't know what is the best way to do it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Planes are tools of power, PK…


----------



## 33706

Yes, *Smitty*... and sometimes of Empowerment!!


----------



## Buckethead

I agree with Smitty and PK. Empowering unempowered woodworkers through empowerment.


----------



## JayT

Hmm, that could be a great slogan for a hand tool manufacturer.

"Empowering the unpowered since 1885"


----------



## Slyy

That video was pretty cool, one heckuva plane and one wicked shaving!

Mmmmm #45 power, I wish to get in that bandwagon sooner than later!


----------



## bandit571

I guess this will do some work…









Maybe?


----------



## bandit571

Now have TWO of these 22" long Try planes. That hammer in front makes a nice adjuster for them…

May not be quite the "Heft & Hubris' sort of thing, until you try these out….


----------



## DanKrager

Slyy, the bay has some great deals (I think) on 45's right now. Some fairly good sets (not perfectly complete but have the essentials) that need TLC available for between $50-$100. 
There's even some 46s that need serious attention (missing fence) for under $50.
DanK


----------



## MactheKnife

Another find, this time on eBay for £42. An as new Stanley no.71. Think its a type 11.
Apart from a slight sheen of rust on one of the cutters and some cracks in the paint on the handles its mint condition and never used.









Tim,
You may be right, I have already developed a bit of a collection. There's a Marples wooden jointer somewhere as well. All are used regularly and two are shop built.


----------



## CL810

Man oh man, Mac that is great. I'd have a hard time putting that to use.


----------



## Buckethead

Definitely a collector. Think I'd hoard that thing for a spell.


----------



## August

Mac
I was just chatting with a good fellow from LJ (CL)
I need to get one of those router plane 
Nice score bud


----------



## theoldfart

Mac, nice snag. I have the same English Stanley 71 with the box. Now you need to get a closed throat router


----------



## MactheKnife

Haha, thanks theoldfart, I hardly need encouraging!


----------



## Tim457

Oh you'll find plenty of enabling here. Another nice score, Mac. You're right you're well on your way. Nice planes.


----------



## rhybeka

@Don that is a nice 46! My 45 should be here today, along with the 71 1/2. So excited I can hardly wait for the mailman!

@OF - what's a closed throat router?


----------



## JayT

Beka, the 71-1/2 is a closed throat router. You can see the pic above that the one on the right has the flat, solid casting in front of the cutter opening. The 71 on the left has the arched casting-that's the open throat. It also has the post and foot to close off that throat.

The reason for an open throat is to give better sight lines of what you are working on, while a closed throat gives more stability, especially on narrower workpieces. IMHO, the closed throat is better for most people and useage.


----------



## theoldfart

^+1, next up is a small router, a 271 or if I can find one at a decent price, a Sargent.


----------



## putty

Here is a cool site if you have room for artwork in your shop, printed patent drawings. http://vintageinternetpatents.com/
they have links for Stanley, miller falls, disston and many others.

You could probably get these for free if you could navigate through the library of congress website.


----------



## CL810

Cool link putty - thanks for posting.


----------



## rhybeka

tool drool 























































Now I just have to figure out how to use it  @Bandit -when's class 2 again?


----------



## theoldfart

Bek, go and check out Mos's videos. There's a lot of visually useful info in them.


----------



## August

^^ooooo I got one tooooo


----------



## terryR

Nice 45's! Congrats on the SW, August!
Re-shaping the base of my 45 holder today…


----------



## richardwootton

So I bought my first low angle block from a friend last night. It's a craftsman branded Stanley 65. Let me just say, I don't know how I ever got by without a low angle block plane! After I sharpened it, I started putting chamfers on every scrap in sight!


----------



## john2005

Diggin all the 45 action.

Nice on the 65 Richard. One of my favs.

Little action shot from last night. First go using these guys. Just needed a bit of honing on the right hand one. The lt is gonna need a little more by way of sharpening.


----------



## rhybeka

very nice John!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

John, look great! I just got mine sharpened up recently and like the way they perform. Not a common-use tool, but fun anyway. Congrats!

EDIT: And Richard, it appears the slope has steepened just a bit for you.


----------



## Mosquito

Time got really tight all of a sudden, so the videos have slowed down… I've got the Tongue and Groove video re-shot, but need to edit it up, maybe get a few more pictures, we'll see. I do hope to get at least another couple of #45 videos out this year.


----------



## August

Oh men I'm in with the 45 LOl


----------



## JayT

^ Yep, Auggie's hooked.

45's are way too much fun, whether Stanley or Colt.


----------



## jmartel

> 45 s are way too much fun, whether Stanley or Colt.
> 
> - JayT


Colt 45, and two zig zags, baby that's all I need…


----------



## theoldfart

John, nice 98/99. Looks to be an early type, no depth stop. I have the same set.

Congrats to all you new 45er's. With some 50 or so cutters there's a lot to experiment with so have at it.










Fun


----------



## August

That's nice I need to learn how to do that^
How's the hand bud?


----------



## theoldfart

Augie, the hand is kinda slow healing ( I'm not known for my patience BTW). Banged it cleaning a file today and saw a few stars. I would suggest Mat Bickfords' book on using molding planes. Though the book is aimed at wooden molder users a lot applies to using the 45 for making moldings.


----------



## Buckethead

> So I bought my first low angle block from a friend last night. It s a craftsman branded Stanley 65. Let me just say, I don t know how I ever got by without a low angle block plane! After I sharpened it, I started putting chamfers on every scrap in sight!
> 
> - richardwootton


Lololol

Errbuddy knows this is truu.


----------



## August

Thanks bud ok I'll try to find that book at Amazon 
Thanks


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Augie, very nice #45 shots men! And Kevin, what curved cutter did you use on that moulding example? Anything off-center is a tough cutter to use; the #45 (as you know) lacks off-set skates for support of those beasts… How'd ya do it? Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## August

Thanks smitty I'm loving it I can really see I'm gonna be using this
I just went to Amazon the book is 75$
And I decided to check google
Lie nielsen have it for $37 
Am I looking at the right thing?
Link to follow


----------



## theoldfart

Smutty, I'll post a pic of my setup tomorrow
Augie, you can buy a download at Lost Art Press, that's what I did.


----------



## theoldfart

Augie, look here


----------



## August

Yeap that's the one I saw from LN website
Ok I'll order it with them thanks again bud


----------



## TheFridge

You guys. And girls. And your filthy sweet planes. Jealous.


----------



## Slyy

Any one have any tips for begging forgiveness? Not sure I could gain permission for a 45 purchase currently, the pocketbook keeper wasn't exactly thrilled about my textbook costs this semester.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty (Smutty according to my spell check), these are the cutters I use









And this is the setup









I didn't angle the plane, you just plane in a normal fashion. just set your depth to match the offset. Pics on the plane set up forthcoming.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ #55 cutters in a #45… You're playing with fire, Sir. Love it.


----------



## theoldfart

Actually, Smitty, they are a standard cutter with the 405! Love those Brits!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ahhhhh… (he sighed, wondering now where to get some asymetrical English cutters…)


----------



## john2005

> Any one have any tips for begging forgiveness? Not sure I could gain permission for a 45 purchase currently, the pocketbook keeper wasn t exactly thrilled about my textbook costs this semester.
> 
> - Slyy


Textbook HP#45. Price might fall in with the rest? Just a thought. I usually don't promote lying to spouses, but I think we've all made an exception for "the disease".


----------



## terryR

Huh?
55 cutters fit the 45?
Much modification needed?
Must head to kneeBay and search for irons…I was planning to buy the whole 55 when SWMBO approves.


----------



## terryR

Oh yeah, I'm also looking for a No.7 iron if any of you tool hoarders have an extra…any type…thought about an upgrade to PMV11 or Hock, but at $80, that's twice what i paid for the plane!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, this is my setup









Just make sure the depth stop is set the same as the quirk width


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tease it. Tease it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Huh?
> 55 cutters fit the 45?
> Much modification needed?
> 
> - terryR


Extreme caution, IMHO… Kevin's setup above highlights what I'd consider the limit to what you can effectively do with asymetrical irons in the #45. Unsupported cutters = bad. Chatter results. It's what the center skate, adjustable vertically, addresses in the #55.

Kevin, I love it! Doing profiles like that is why I'd love to have a #55 OR woodies…

Mos needs to chime in…


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I still have the 55 on my bucket list given it's ability to do chamfers, ogees and the like. In the interim the 45 will do most things, just takes a few more steps.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Smutty.
I thought I was gonna get those fancy 55 irons cheap…guess the 55 as a whole is a better option long term! I see what you mean about the middle skate now…


----------



## August

Thanks oldfart,.
That's a nice set up 
I'm cartching my self poking at ebay for stanley 55 now damn this is scary!!!
Terry your a good man
Tanks for kind words towards me LOL

Red you can shove that 164 
My wife bless her heart
She took pictures of handplane set and communicated with LN
And LN said yeah he has everything exetp low angle jack rabbit 
Did not even knew they make such a thing
Anyway I guess my birthday LOL


----------



## terryR

August, Happy B-day, bud. You've got a special woman, there! most of us have to store hand planes in multiple places to keep Her from seeing them all at once…

Lemme know when you're ready for custom wood.


----------



## August

Oh men you and red have to stop showing that 164 LOL
Ok I'll hold you that 
Remember I have a few handplanes ok LOL


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos needs to chime in…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I actually haven't tried any non-standard #45 irons with mine… I've got a #55 for that (that I don't use enough…)

I can see why what Kevin posted works, though. It does make sense though, based on the fact that Stanley says that you can use a single skate for cutters up to 3/8" wide…

I do agree, though. I don't think too many irons, especially the more complicated ones, would work in a #45 with any amount of enjoyment


----------



## bandit571

Have two blanks left over from that tote build. Thinking I could make a few "Normal" totes for other planes.

Grain isn't too hateful, either









Only about half of each blank was used. The other half?

These are slightly over 4/4 thick. BLO brings out the grain a bit









So, maybe I could refurb a plane and have new totes?


----------



## Slyy

John, I hear ya! Already floating the idea of an eBay purchase soon to her. I'd love a #55 in the future too. I've got a couple picture frame projects in mind and both of those would go a long way to realizing those.
Ebay will work, so long as I can keep a$$hats from stealing my packages off the stoop!
Already made notes with FedEx, UP and USPS that all shipments require doorbell, kinda thinking making it require signature for all deliveries perhaps. Might make me feel a bit more comfortable.


----------



## benchbuilder

Hi everyone, hope your all staying warm this cold winter evening! 
I was looking through ebay for an old hand plane to clean up and possibley resell. I noticed a lot of #4 type 11,13,14, up to 20 and the same for the #5,6,7 and 8's. What i didnt see are the early types as 2,3, and 4. I went to a web site that sells old stanley plane parts, a plane junk yard if you will. Didnt find much of older types, even there the parts for say a #3 type 3, so i looked for a #4 type 3 or type 4. I found the type 4 but very few. I then searched the web for these type and the same, very few. What happened to them?
In my search i did find that the type 3 was only made for less then a year. This was due to the frog seat on the bottom casting. It had a very thin rail on each side of the casting which broke very easily. But what about the type 2's, they were in production for over 2 years. I dont believe its due to the limited production time but to the design. The type 4 was in production for 10 years but how many type 4's do you see. 
Just something that was intersting to look into. Its not enough to just own a plane, its knowing about its history. I find it really cool, makes seeing, owning and using one of these sweet things even more fun. Just had to tell ya…


----------



## donwilwol

*Benchbuilder*, I just lost out in a type 2. Its the only #4 type 2 I've seen. I've got a type 2 #6, and there was just one on eBay for $149ish. I've never seen a type 1 or 3 in the wild.

My goal is to have a complete set of #4s. I know the 1, 2, and 3 will be hard. There are a lot if type 4s. I've aquired 2 or 3 for pretty cheap.


----------



## john2005

> John, I hear ya! Already floating the idea of an eBay purchase soon to her. I d love a #55 in the future too. I ve got a couple picture frame projects in mind and both of those would go a long way to realizing those.
> Ebay will work, so long as I can keep a$$hats from stealing my packages off the stoop!
> Already made notes with FedEx, UP and USPS that all shipments require doorbell, kinda thinking making it require signature for all deliveries perhaps. Might make me feel a bit more comfortable.
> 
> - Slyy


Serious? Theyre just robbin your porch? That sucks man. Maybe some dog poo in a flat rate box. Stick it out there and let em take it. Maybe just a small charge underneath to throw it out and all over the culprit. Just thinking out loud here. Do you know anybody with babies? Diapers would be interesting. I'm thinking a few packages like that and they might be a little reluctant to take what's there. Again, just thinking out loud.


----------



## JayT

I now have anything remotely valuable delivered to work when possible so that it isn't left on the porch. I realize that isn't a possibility for everyone, but sure beats having things missing. Otherwise, asking the sender to require a signature is probably the best option.

I've probably been lucky on that front, only ever had one package show up missing. (Helps to live in smaller towns) That one was from Cabelas. I ordered a hat and when I didn't have it for a week, called their customer service. They showed it as delivered and left on the front porch by UPS, but quickly sent out another to replace the missing one.

The same day the new one showed up, I found the other one in my garage?? Found out later that the day it was delivered was one where there had been 40+ mph wind gusts and the box had ended up two houses over while I was at work. Since the house was locked, the neighbor kindly put it in my garage so that it wouldn't blow away again. Problem was that they didn't leave a note to let me know.


----------



## terryR

Jake, that sux, man. can you hide a hunting camera somewhere? Gotta be bored kids?

True story…In 1982 my Mom was finishing her Nursing degree…came home with a dissected cat in a bag for some reason? Left it in the back seat of her car while shopping, and someone stole it!

Want me to mail ya some animal parts, rattlesnake?

Messing with mail is something I don't take lightly!


----------



## jmartel

> True story…In 1982 my Mom was finishing her Nursing degree…came home with a dissected cat in a bag for some reason?
> 
> - terryR


Well, sure. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

We haven't had any issues at our house. However, this past holiday season the cops busted a ring of idiots that just followed the UPS truck around here.


----------



## jmartel

My house is set back from the road, and we have an easement to get to the road. Plus, it's pretty well hidden. So, we haven't had issues, luckily.


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - that's why I worked from home on Tuesday to make sure the boxes don't disappear. Haven't had it happen but the neighborhood is just borderline enough and we have enough foot traffic I'd hate to have high expectations of people


----------



## terryR

Out here in the sticks, we rarely even lock the doors on our home. The backside of the house is being SLOWLY re-built by me, and looks like the whole place might fall on ya if anything is touched! Only a fool would walk in the door! 

Plus, we have the Barking Dog, Loaded Gun home protection service. And some ol' Grizzly here nearly all the time.

The only problem we have with mail delivery is from the actual post office personnel.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah discussing with the wife the possibility of using her college office as a possible shipping sight. It's a shared office though and she's only there three days a week. Did call and talk to all the major carriers that deliver to us and requested that for all packages we have at least a "ring-policy" so they are supposed to ring the be as opposed to just sitting it on the porch. Investigating possibility of always requiring a signature though.

I just hope the guy, who probably thought he was getting an iPad or something, has now had his interest in woodworking kindled as he is now the proud owner of Schwarz's bench books…....


----------



## August

I have go respect for thieves 
If I had it my way I'll use a 3" slug !


----------



## lateralus819

Speaking of thieves. When the wife and I were married, my co-worker gave me an envelope in it and told me there was $50 in it. I figured no sense in opening it so i left it on my shelf by our desk.

Needless to say some ass-hat OPENED the sealed envelope and stole the $50 dollars. I do have an idea of who stole it and he claimed he hadn't. Either way i couldn't believe the balls on this person. I laugh at it now but sheeesh.


----------



## theoldfart

Kevin, still not a laughing matter. Dude's an A$$, not to be trusted, ever. As for balls he don't got none!


----------



## Slyy

Auggie, did pic up one of these this weekend:









One of the replacements for the stolen packages came today, thought long an hard about how much the would-be return thief would like looking down at on the most iconic profiles in vintage firearm history!


----------



## August

Damn that's nice slyy
I don't have one of that 
I also want the springfield 
But those became pretty pricy


----------



## theoldfart

Augie, someday take a road trip to the Armory Museum in Springfield, MA. It's a national park and the guns on display will make your mouth drop open. Washington picked the site!


----------



## Slyy

Auggie, I'm mostly a vintage kinda guy, especially a fan of the old warhorse Bolt guns. Collections not anywhere big enough yet, but I'm working on it!

Kevin, would love to visit that place sometime! Many of us here are but I certainly have love for those "living pieces of history" those tools that can be admired and still used in the manner they were used and intended for long ago, be they woodworking or firearm related. Can only imagine the stories ANY of those things could tell.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, there is a line in a Longfellow poem that refers to an organ. The inspiration came from a display of Revolutionary muskets at the museum. I went there many times as a kid, and many of my friends parents worked at the Armory till it shut down in the sixties. Pretty much devastated the local economy. We still have S&W and Savage in the area.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah, I remember some "Wall-o-Musket" pics you posted from your not too far distant trip in the SOTS thread. Cant imagine how many years are represented in the age of some of those things when you add it all up!

Well to return us to some handplane talk and not be too off topic. I picked up what i think is the skate (with nicker), cam, couple wing bolts and some short rods for a 45 for $5 today at the flea market. Far from a complete 45 but it's a start right? If the iPhone 5 wasnt just almost totally worthless right now, I'd snap some pics, hopefully picking up a new iphone next monday…..


----------



## lateralus819

Excuses excuses ^ LOL.

Speaking of planes. Had to do some "de-rusting" on my #4 1/2 LN and my LN rabbet block.

Had a leak in the shop and I haven't been out in a few weeks. Was just surface but i made sure to remove it and oil it. Good thing before taking my "break" if you will i oiled all of them..

Actually while repairing or rather, diverting the water, I fell through the floorboard and my foot came through the ceiling. Fell into a PILE of paint buckets and glass etc. Joy! I'm okay though.


----------



## August

^sorry to hear that bud

The old 
Yeah 
I saw all your pics when you went out for a vacation
Someday I'll go


----------



## Slyy

Hawt dang Lat!!! Is it insensitive to say "When it rains it pours"?

Glad you're doing okay, good thing the rusty buckets and glass were there to break your fall!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Speaking of thieves. When the wife and I were married, my co-worker gave me an envelope in it and told me there was $50 in it. I figured no sense in opening it so i left it on my shelf by our desk.
> 
> Needless to say some ass-hat OPENED the sealed envelope and stole the $50 dollars. I do have an idea of who stole it and he claimed he hadn t. Either way i couldn t believe the balls on this person. I laugh at it now but sheeesh.
> 
> - lateralus819


Ya know how there are snippets in life that you can remember like it was in a movie? When I was teen, my best buddy and I did something shameful, then lied about it. His dad was the only man I admired at the time, and I never forgot what he said to us: "I'm gonna say this once boys. As a man, if you don't have your word, then you haven't got much."

He may as well have punched me in the gut. I learned….and I never want to feel that way again.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, got the same statement from my father. Same effect .


----------



## jmartel

Question for the panel.

Does the angle of the blade affect the smoothness of the board left behind? Comparing the two, it feels like my 25 deg angle blade leaves a better finish than my 38 deg blade on the smoother. Same setup for everything else. Not significantly better, but a bit.

Spent some time tonight making fluffy shavings. And I threw together a quick shooting board.


----------



## j1212t

I can only speak for my Jack plane, I feel that the 25 for me tears out a lot more, but in terms of finish I haven't noticed a difference. Did some planing for the baby crib slats yesterday. Did some planing with my jack, then the wife called me up for dinner, that's how I left things:









Came back an hour later to this, the little bugger had been busy, all fluffy and near see-through shavings also.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

saw a you tube a guy set-up a go-pro pointed at his drive way because packages were missing, low and behold,these guys were following in a pick-up and car about 5 mins behind the ups truck,when the truck would drop off and leave then the car would stop and pick-up the package, happened 3 times to this guy same cars and plan.
What was the purpose of the #45? was it a molder or more like a edge joiner/dado plane?


----------



## daddywoofdawg

hear someone was looking for a #2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-BAILEY-NO-2-SMOOTH-PLANE-L-BAILEYS-PAT-AUG-31-1858-/231455197415?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e3ce08e7


----------



## donwilwol

Jmart, and everyone, this is a 4 part series well worth reading, and I put stock in Derek's opinions. He does the leg work. http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/VeritasCustomPlanes4.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #45 is a plough, beading, rabbet and dado plane that also does T&G work; the #55 adds 'moulding' to the list.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, with the H&R's the 45 ( or the Better 405! ) will also do moldings, just not in one pass like the 55.

Edit: I should define the "one pass" as one operation. Using H&R's involve making rebates to form the quirks and multiple sized H&R's to crete complex profiles.


----------



## JayT

Hadn't seen that article, Don. Good read.

I probably need to pay more attention to what Derek posts. He always has good insight and sound methods.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I always forget about the Record, Kevin. I'll do better. And the H&Rs, while they do add capability, are more collector-priced for a set vs. being a practical option for capability.


----------



## WayneC

Oh my god, did you just call Kevin a collector?


----------



## theoldfart

I'm hurt bad, collector is a four letter word! Ouch


----------



## August

Hey Wayne 
I haven't seen you around,
Belated merry Christmas and a happy new year


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hey Wayne ol' buddy. Here's one for ya.


----------



## WayneC

I've been lurking on my smart phone which means it is a pain to post, so I have been quiet.



> Hey Wayne
> I haven t seen you around,
> Belated merry Christmas and a happy new year
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Thanks. Happy New year

That is really sweet Red. Christmas Present?


----------



## jmartel

Some rusty heft and hubris should be arriving on my doorstep tomorrow.

I'll check out that link, thanks.

And I neglected to put up a photo of the LAS work last night, so please accept this staged photo from this morning on my way out the door.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> That is really sweet Red. Christmas Present?
> 
> - WayneC


Oh, I've had the LN no 7. Don't know if you heard, but LN stopped offering the cocobolo option. Some of us have been making our own custom handles


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Oh my god, did you just call Kevin a collector?
> 
> - WayneC


Hello, Wayne! Jumping in to stir the pot, are we?


----------



## DanKrager

Mailman found another plane in the rust pile somewhere…










Brought some other stuff too, but not planes, so it's in the rust hunt thread.
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^oooooo!!!!

(drooling on keyboard at the moment…. nice rust, Dan! Might have to come see that one in person in '15)


----------



## bandit571

Just "won" a Liberty Bell #122…..

May be here next Wednesday…..

Any info on these planes?


----------



## theoldfart

Praise be to thy mailman, and gooey green envy


----------



## putty

Dan, What is that plane with the angled cutters?


----------



## DanKrager

Putty, that's the proverbial Stanley 46. There was a plethora of them on the bay, incomplete in one way or another, but they could be had for under $50. The hard part is getting parts. I got lucky and there was another auction where I got the blades. The whole deal is a big "I suck"...under $100 with shipping.
DanK


----------



## Tim457

Nice that deal Dan. I think I'm too lazy to work that hard on ebay. Funny thing is I can't resist driving to an estate sale that lists tools in the ad, and search CL every day, but I can't stand searching ebay repeatedly.


----------



## darinS

Going back a few posts…

*Augie* and anyone else interested, 
The Cody Firearms Museum in Cody, WY has a fair number of guns in it as well.
( http://centerofthewest.org/explore/firearms/ or http://collections.centerofthewest.org/treasures/index/o:/searchall:/bbm:0/cfm:1/dmnh:0/wg:0/pim:0/d:0/n:25 )


----------



## bandit571

Par Plus #5..now has a new rear handle…..more of the firewood stash…


----------



## August

Darin thanks for the link 
Il check it out.
Trying to win a stanley duplex at ebay
You guys stop bidding against me LOL


----------



## bandit571

ParPlus #5 pics









Firewood tote. That adjuster wheel of brass is right-hand threaded. Frog is part of the base casting.










Just some steel inserts to adjust the iron. Info???


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Very different from anything I've seen, Bandit. But then I don't see much 'in the wild' here in the midwest when it comes to off-brand bench planes.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Where can I get the "bolt/screw" that holds the iron to the chip breaker,or does anyone know the size?


----------



## donwilwol

> Where can I get the "bolt/screw" that holds the iron to the chip breaker,or does anyone know the size?
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=chip+breaker&_sop=10&_from=R40%7CR40&LH_BIN=1&_osacat=13874&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC2.A0.H0.Xchip+breaker+screw&_nkw=chip+breaker+screw&_sacat=13874

or just find a donor plane somewhere for $5.


----------



## 33706

Has anybody noticed a corresponding spike in eBay bids and prices when a particular plane is in the spotlight here in LJ?
Cripes, just try to get a #46 now, for example….


----------



## summerfi

What I've noticed is a general spike in vintage tool prices this time of year. Same thing happened last year about this time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's the DanK Effect…


----------



## August

^+1


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If someone is seriously interested in jumping into the #444 pool, PM me pls. I will be selling one on the 'bay soon. It needs two (both) spur blocks to be complete, but can perform as is. Don't want to bog down the epic thread, just wanted to put it out here first. I'll email directly with pics and all appologies with potential buyers first. Thx.


----------



## chrisstef

Its been a while


----------



## theoldfart

Look, look, Stef made shavings. Wow!


----------



## bandit571

Unless those came in the mailing box with the plane….

Have a Liberty bell 122 on the way here, even got a $5 refund off the S&H! Another refurb to do.

Will wait and see what the iron looks like. That adjuster "loop" looks like fun, too. May have to hide it from PK?


----------



## richardwootton

> Its been a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - chrisstef


I love those old router planes! What are you building bud?


----------



## chrisstef

Lol. Well done bandit.

RW - working on a new mantle for the fireplace. Routing out a dado for the mounting board.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> Where can I get the "bolt/screw" that holds the iron to the chip breaker,or does anyone know the size?
> 
> - daddywoofdawg
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=chip+breaker&_sop=10&_from=R40%7CR40&LH_BIN=1&_osacat=13874&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC2.A0.H0.Xchip+breaker+screw&_nkw=chip+breaker+screw&_sacat=13874
> 
> or just find a donor plane somewhere for $5.
> 
> - Don W


this time of year there isn't any auctions in my area which is where I would fine a 5.00 plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Look, look, Stef made shavings. Wow!
> 
> - theoldfart


lawl. bless his heart.


----------



## bandit571

nhplaneparts has quite a few of those type of bolts

He works as a "store" on Ebay…..Ships fast, too.


----------



## jmartel

Heft and Hubris has arrived. Got this #8C from another LJ'er. The photos he sent made the rust look significantly worse than it is, so I'm pretty happy. Even came with a NOS Stanley blade. I definitely need to do a restore on it before using, but it's in pretty good shape.










This is the worst side










Whole family shot


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> Heft and Hubris has arrived. Got this #8C from another LJ er. The photos he sent made the rust look significantly worse than it is, so I m pretty happy. Even came with a NOS Stanley blade. I definitely need to do a restore on it before using, but it s in pretty good shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the worst side
> the one on the bottom left, bottom photo does that have plastic handles?I have one like that if it does,do you know anything about them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole family shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


----------



## terryR

Anybody know the quality of new Stanley irons? Still looking for a No.7 replacement…

And, I officially take back anything bad I ever said about the Stanley sureform plane. It did the job that none other would today on end grain hard maple!










...pretty sure those long curlies were still in the tool from a few years ago…


----------



## jmartel

Daddy, are you talking about the 5 1/4 that is directly above my LV smoother? Shiny black handles? I know nothing about them. I was given that plane for free and have no complaints. I basically use it as a scrub plane for initial flattening.


----------



## August

terry what are you doing men you suppose to be making my handplanes handles men


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> Daddy, are you talking about the 5 1/4 that is directly above my LV smoother? Shiny black handles? I know nothing about them. I was given that plane for free and have no complaints. I basically use it as a scrub plane for initial flattening.
> 
> - jmartel


no the brown handle one bottom left. looks like a #4


----------



## August

jeff i love that 5 1/4
i bought one from rojo and i love it


----------



## daddywoofdawg

just something purdy
http://www.handplane.com/Planemaker-Gallery/details.php?image_id=549


----------



## Mosquito

> If someone is seriously interested in jumping into the #444 pool, PM me pls. I will be selling one on the bay soon. It needs two (both) spur blocks to be complete, but can perform as is. Don t want to bog down the epic thread, just wanted to put it out here first. I ll email directly with pics and all appologies with potential buyers first. Thx.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Sure wish I had the cash layin' around


----------



## rhybeka

That's purdy Smitty!


----------



## 33706

Bandit: just be sure that the little nib that engages the height adjuster is there….a replacement can cost nearly what you paid for the plane!! although, with your reputation around here, that probably wasn't exactly a king's ransom, my friend!! LOL..
They are an acquired taste, for sure, but I am working up to a full set of Liberty planes myself. The #135 is my fave… almost a user but it resides in my glass case.


----------



## 33706

What does a #444 go for, these days, *Smitty?*

Terry…. I have never ever used those surforms for anything other than partially cured bondo. End grain, wow who knew!!


----------



## bandit571

Had a LB #129 a long time ago, didn't know then just how to use that 20" long "Thing"

Sold it. It did need a tote, though.


----------



## August

Nothing like hand planing


----------



## terryR

Nice, August!

PK, I've used the sureform to shape arrow shafts from ash saplings. 50 times or so…until you guys showed me a real handplane! 

Yeah, Smitty, I'm curious about the value of that 444 as well. Cannot afford it…just curious!


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice August.

Been a long weekend, have I posted this yet? Knob that Don turned for me, for the Millers Falls #709 that was gifted to me by a case modding friend. Thanks Don, it looks great!


----------



## August

Thanks TerryR 
Thanks moss
That's white oak
Cuts like butter

Moss love that plane


----------



## Pat83

When was this made? I know it's Wards most likely made by Stanley


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kinda looks Millers Falls to me. That'd make in no later than 1982.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

looks like it has a stanley lever,and other photos?


----------



## bandit571

Great Neck


----------



## JayT

I'm with bandit on that one. Great Neck. Looks very much like some private label planes we used to carry that was made by them. Only difference is the sticker on the lever cap.


----------



## terryR

looks good, Mos.
Was wondering why Don had wood on a Buck Rodgers plane?


----------



## donwilwol

I'm glad to see its back in service Mos!


----------



## Mosquito

There's not a whole lot of iron left, but I hope to get it back into use soon. I started flattening the bottom of it, and am getting there. Debating if I want to restore it any more than that, or leave it as it was given to me (which apart from rust on the bottom, wasn't too bad)


----------



## Pat83

More pictures


----------



## bandit571

This came in the mail, today









Tiny, little guy. I sat a block plane beside it…









Liberty Bell # 122. Has an 1-3/4" wide iron, too.


----------



## ToddJB

How is your hand suppose to fit on the tote, Bandit?


----------



## oltexasboy1

I have a #92 side rabbet plane that I like a lot and of course my little 9 1/2 block. They are my favs.
ANd I can't leave my 71 router plane , nothing else will do what it does as easily.


----------



## August

Hey all this my handplane find today
Cross post posted in rust hunting for more items









^no name jack
And a stanley buckle type block


----------



## Bigun

Just got my Sargent #79 in the mail and looks better than the pics showed. Excited about getting it home, sharpening the blade and seeing how she does. The japanning is excellent with only about three small chips in the main body. All the parts are stamped 79 so I'm guessing all is orgional and to get the box too. This thing looks like it's been sitting in someones attic for a long time. I can't tell that it's really ever been used other than the little sawdust on it. I'll post some pics later tonight after I've had a chance to check it over.
Any ideas on how to date it?


----------



## bandit571

Same as a block plane. That lip in the back is like the backside of a regular tote. Fingers and thumb go alongside the body.

Just checked it to see how it cuts…...will need a bit of work. It has the dreaded reverse camber edge. Been worn down right in the middle. Bevel is a round-over sort of thing, too.

Small, lightweight little smoother. $20.50 counting shipping….


----------



## ToddJB

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## DanKrager

Just a bit of practice and testing a sharpening job…









A test cut being used to hone the profile ..









Got cold and quit!
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Sash cutter, cool.Go get em Tiger!


----------



## terryR

Nice, Dan!
It's warmer down here in AL. 
Please come help me re-build our 1870's farmhouse with hand tools.


----------



## DanKrager

Wouldn't that be a hoot! 
DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Anyone know the name of the thread that's all about hand saws?


----------



## DonBroussard

Saws, using, collecting, cleaning, buying.


----------



## TheFridge

Thank you sir


----------



## lateralus819

Going through some photos. I found some photos of this beauty. This one went to RichardWooton. I really miss it, probably one of my favorites I've ever owned. It is in good hands though!




























Had another one that looked identical i sold too.


----------



## Tim457

> Nice, Dan!
> It s warmer down here in AL.
> Please come help me re-build our 1870 s farmhouse with hand tools.
> - terryR


Careful Terry or you're going to have a bunch of galoots showing up with tool chests full of old hand tools in the back of their vehicles to do a barn raising.


----------



## richardwootton

> Going through some photos. I found some photos of this beauty. This one went to RichardWooton. I really miss it, probably one of my favorites I ve ever owned. It is in good hands though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had another one that looked identical i sold too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lateralus819


Lat, that is literally one of my favorite, and probably most used, plane in my arsenal! It just feels right.


----------



## lateralus819

I know thats what i loved about it! Some planes have it! I have one plane that i will forever keep for that reason. My #607 bedrock flat side.


----------



## richardwootton

That's how I feel about my 605 bedrock flatside. That plane just sings to me.


----------



## bandit571

This one is about tuned up









and can join the rest of the Trans. planes









and they can join the other wood bodies, too









We even have a cannibal in the shop. Not only does it make see-through shavings in that stash of firewood, it also has a new tote of the same wood









Par Plus #5


----------



## Mosquito

And… spent for the night lol


----------



## Bigun

So here's what my Ebay win #79 looked like as I got it.








Got up with my nephew, sharpened the blade, set it up and gave it a test run. Got it home and hit another board and it will take a little getting used to but cuts really good. Very happy with the find.

















Also scored a good user plane that he was willing to sell me, a Stanley 60-1/2 that really feels and cuts nice. A good plane makes all the difference. Hooked on hunting planes now and the fever is bad.


----------



## richardwootton

Oh Troy you have no idea! Before you know it you'll be dusting off your jointer beds just to flatten the soles of your rusty plane finds. Your table saw will be covered with a big tote filled to the brim with evaporust and saw plates. It's a slippery slope to say the least! By the way, let me know if you need a fix, I know a guy who knows a guy…


----------



## rhybeka

have a few pics from my #45 cleanup and I wasn't sure if they should go here or the #45 thread? just took apart what I could get apart and used a bit of WD40 to clean up the surface dirt and see what was rust and what was dirt  Had some issues freeing the blade, and I was goging to rotate what looked like the slicers but apparently the screw heads don't turn?




















































The worst piece of the bunch : 


























and of course - the stamp


----------



## DonBroussard

Beka-That 45 is looking good and should be making some curls pretty soon. RE: Posting: You don't really have to choose. You can cross-post on both threads.


----------



## Mosquito

The knicker screws should come out, at least when functioning. You can tap the end of the screw post sticking out the right side of the plane, that is attached to what holds the iron in place, with a small hammer to get it un-stuck.


----------



## oltexasboy1

Question: I have an all Stanley fleet of planes that I use but between the major manufacturers is there really a difference in usability or is just a preference for one, rather than another?


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> Going through some photos. I found some photos of this beauty. This one went to RichardWooton. I really miss it, probably one of my favorites I ve ever owned. It is in good hands though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had another one that looked identical i sold too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lateralus819
> 
> Lat, that is literally one of my favorite, and probably most used, plane in my arsenal! It just feels right.
> 
> - richardwootton


what color stain or finish did you use on the tote? I have one just like that and really like the color on that tote.How do you clean polish the sides? after I used evap on it i have like dark gray streaks that don't seem to rub off.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> The knicker screws should come out, at least when functioning.
> - Mosquito


Just don't rush that operation, lest you munge up the slotted screw. They're not easily available without ebay… Do some oil soaking, penetrant, whatever your pleasure, but in any case take your time. DAMHIKT.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Question: I have an all Stanley fleet of planes that I use but between the major manufacturers is there really a difference in usability or is just a preference for one, rather than another?
> 
> - oltexasboy1


Yes, there is really a difference. And Stanley Planes, especially SW models, totally rock…

;-)


----------



## DanKrager

Becky, +1 to taking your time with the rusted fast screws. WD40 may not be your best chemical of choice. I've found Blaster to be more effective with rust dissolution. In extreme cases, I mix acetone and automatic transmission fluid (any kind) 50-50 and keep the rusted area damp. That's a full time job unless you can submerse the item. Even then the acetone will flash off quickly. And use a properly shaped screw driver…one that fills the slot firmly in both directions and whose sides are not tapered. Good luck with that! It doesn't hurt to tap on the screw driver handle lightly between turning.

Did you get the blade loose? It's (probably) not rusted fast, it's just the way the wedge holds the blade and has to be popped loose. The blade holder bolt is supposed to be pullable by continuing to loosen the wing nut, but please don't force it. A few taps with a wooden or plastic (NOT METAL) hammer directed to the bolt itself, not the wing nut, will likely pop it loose to release the blade.

That's a nice plane, BTW. It will look nice when you're finished cleaning it up. 
DanK


----------



## rhybeka

@Smitty DAMHIKT?

@Mos would a tack hammer be ok? That's the smallest I have.


----------



## Mosquito

That's actually what I use. Just don't hit it hard, and if you're not sure, use a block of wood between hammer and screw post.

I'm guessing Smitty has fowled up a knicker screw in the past lol


----------



## Tim457

> Becky, +1 to taking your time with the rusted fast screws. WD40 may not be your best chemical of choice. I ve found Blaster to be more effective with rust dissolution. In extreme cases, I mix acetone and automatic transmission fluid (any kind) 50-50 and keep the rusted area damp. That s a full time job unless you can submerse the item. Even then the acetone will flash off quickly. And use a properly shaped screw driver…one that fills the slot firmly in both directions and whose sides are not tapered. Good luck with that! It doesn t hurt to tap on the screw driver handle lightly between turning.
> - Dan Krager


I wanted to second this. Take the widest screwdriver you have that will fit width wise and grind it until it is exactly the right thickness to fit in the slot. If you grind the edge straight and square across, it will have nice sharp edges that really help in getting screws out without damage. I used to hate slotted screws before I learned this, now I hate phillips because they were actually designed to cam out.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: I have a small BRASS hammer I sometimes use….

On that #122 Liberty bell…..Heavy wear is in the center line of the sole. Plane the entire sole flat? Iron was worn into a reverse curve as well. Iron is now straight across. Bevel is no longer rounded. Plane still cuts on one side or the other, but not all the way across. May have to take a #14 jack to it…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don't Ask Me How I Know This.

Mos guessed right.


----------



## donwilwol

> That s actually what I use. Just don t hit it hard, and if you re not sure, use a block of wood between hammer and screw post.
> 
> I m guessing Smitty has fowled up a knicker screw in the past lol
> 
> - Mosquito


And when you do get it out, you don't want to drop it, or even sit it on the bench. I swear they can vanish into the pores of the wood. and DAMHIKT


----------



## racerglen

I find those wee zip lock bags like collectors pins come in very useful for the tiny stuff like nickers and their
(deleted) tiny screws..and you can put a touch of oil in with them without fear of them disappearing.


----------



## lateralus819

Daddywoofdog- No stain or dye on the tote. It is natural color cocobolo. I just wetsand them with beeswax up to 1000 grit. As for the sides i usually lap then on a table saw wing up to 320 grit or so.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I keep tellin ya, It's not cocobolo on the old stanley's. One of these days your gonna listen to ol' Red.


----------



## terryR

^Is it Brazilian Rosewood, or do we know the exact species Stanley used?
I know I don't have anything close…


----------



## donwilwol

I believe they used Indian Rosewood.


----------



## lateralus819

Yada yada. It is in the rosewood family :/. They both were bright red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Everything I've found said Brazilian rosewood in the early days, then E. Indian later on.

All I know is I've repair many uh stanley totes…and they smell nothing like cocobolo.

Lat's kind of a noob. He'll learn.


----------



## bandit571

Lat might be thinking of the Millers Falls totes?

Then, there are them ones by Sargent…..


----------



## donwilwol

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/distinguishing-brazilian-rosewood-from-east-indian-and-other-rosewoods/


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/distinguishing-brazilian-rosewood-from-east-indian-and-other-rosewoods/askBRK
> 
> - Don W


There, fixed the link.


----------



## Hammerthumb

that's too funny Smitty!


----------



## donwilwol

According to Alvin Sellens book cocobolo was used for #3 and larger planes in 1927, 1929 and 1934. It just list rosewood for everything other than hardwood.


----------



## Hammerthumb

that's too funny Smitty!


----------



## daddywoofdawg

noob question I was using my new to me #4 on some walnut it cut great, my question is it kept clogging in the mouth and I would have to stop turn it over and shake out the shavings.Do I need to adjust the chip breaker or is that just the nature of the beast?


----------



## WayneC

Why a lie-nielson brush is a must have. Lol

Seriously check setting of the chip breaker. Make sure lever cap and chip breakers are tuned. That fails buy the brush.


----------



## DanKrager

Daddywoofdog, perhaps this will be helpful…
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

These dang boards were so cupped I had to take almost 1/4" off to get them flat… quite a workout.




View on YouTube


----------



## richardwootton

Mos, that's a fun little video. I bet your shoulders were starting to feel it towards the end…


----------



## putty

Nice Video Mos, how long was that in real time?
I like how you clean up after a work session.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I see tha bnch scooting across the floor! Need some anti-skid drawer liner mtl? Awesome vid.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys! My shoulders were doing alright, it was my back that felt it later that night. I might need to move more when I plan, rather than leaning over.

It was about an hour and 15 minutes, not including my quick break to refill my water. I still have one more board to do.

Smitty, I've got some leather glued to the bottom of the feet, but I probably have to clean them again. They tend to get loaded up with sawdust and then aren't as effective. I have a combination of boards I use to lift up one end at a time so I can use my knife and scrape all the sawdust and small shavings that are packed into the leather off. The other problem is that it's just not that heavy. Or I need a less smooth floor… like carpeting… er, wait no lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Carpeting, lawl. Never go back!!


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, wouldn't semi-soft rubber pads maintain better traction with the floor? I think, too, they would seal against the floor better than the leather and not let dust under them so badly, especially if they were concave and the rim sort of made an air seal. Dust is hard to defeat…
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

The problem is that no matter what I try to do, it's going to move. It's just too light weight not too. I have some drawer liner I could try to use. I was thinking about getting a piece of plywood and lining one side completely with drawer liner or non-skid pad, and then making little frames to attach to the plywood for the feet to sit in. Might help, might not


----------



## ksSlim

Quickcrete! One bag on each end strecther.
When your neighbors need crete, give em a bag and replace with a fresh one.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> Daddywoofdog, perhaps this will be helpful…
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Well watching that video I can say everything listed is what's wrong!I haven't really checked the chip breaker yet, I think I have it up too high.but the workbench I need to build a heavier one,and and woodworking vise.


----------



## bandit571

Watched the video….LOL
Used that kind of vise for years…

Too deep of a cut will make things harder to do

Had one of them Great Neck smoothers-wannabes…..never could get the "looseness" out of it

Chipbreaker mated to the back of the iron, away from the bevel side. No gaps between the two. Set it so just a silver line shows in the light, ~ 1/64".

Lever cap should also fit to the chipbreaker, no gaps. You want a smooth "flow" up out of there.

For now, set the frog so there is a flat even run up from the mouth opening, use a flat, straight bar to check. There is a "ramp" of sorts cast into the bed where the iron sits, it should be coplanar with the face of the frog.

A few swipes across the sole with a wax stick, or a candle, before you push the plane along a surface…helps a lot.

Note: bevel should be down on these kind of planes. Chipbreaker goes on top of the cutter. I have gotten way too many old planes set up the wrong way, including the lever cap on backwards.

One other note: IF the bevel is more of a round-over than a flat, or hollow ground bevel…the round part hits the wood before the cutting edge will. Edge will just ride along, above the wood and not cut.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I have the chip breaker set behind the bevel area is it to go onto the bevel area?never seen a good photo of the right location.


----------



## donwilwol

> I have the chip breaker set behind the bevel area is it to go onto the bevel area?nevermore seen a good photo of the right location.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


I assume your talking about a back bevel? The chip breaker should never be in the bevel. It should be back about 1/16". This will vary by plane and wood type, but that should work as a starting point.


----------



## bandit571

Photos for daddywolfdawg:









Fully assembled









Note the underside of the lever cap, at the edge where it contacts the rest of the parts. Flat and polished up









Cutter assembly removed to show the frog's location. Where the frog meets the short ramp of the bed. This should be a straight line all the way through. Cutter is supported this way, and no chatter.









Looking at the side of the cutter assembly. Hump of the chipbreaker is on the non-bevel side of the iron. 









This is the beveled side









and this isn't. I do not add any back bevel to mine. As more the older frogs out there









SW era 5-1/4. The flat area still needs to rest at the ramp, to support the blade. 









A little narrower than the first one. If these steps are followed, even a Par Plus #5 can make a decent shaving, in Oak









Any other photos you would like to see?


----------



## terryR

Daddywoof, please let us know how your next planing session goes. I think that clogged mouth problem is what keeps a lot of folks from using handplanes. It sure made me put one down in disgust a few years ago, until I saw correct photos like Bandit showed. Gotta flatten that chipbreaker just like the backside of the iron, and allow no gaps between the two. it's not rocket science…but planes don't come with instructions…so keep asking questions here. This group is full of info!

Mos, THANKS for your efforts in shooting, editing, and posting that vid. Downloaded and watched FOUR times already! LOL. Love your shop, and loved watching you clean up after work! Hey, you releasing a DVD with shop tips any time soon?


----------



## Mosquito

lol thanks Terry. Wasn't planning to, not very many of my videos involve me talking  That may change in the future, we'll see


----------



## terryR

Mos, I gotta admit…after watching your videos, I try to work at your speed in the shop, but everything comes out sloppy. I don't know how ya do it!!!


Oh, where do you get cool music for the background?


----------



## Mosquito

The music I use comes from Incompetech Since it's going on YouTube, the easiest way to add music to videos is Royalty Free music (i.e. you won't get flagged for using copyrighted content). Half the time, it takes me longer to pick the background music than to edit the video together lol


----------



## August

Well my rusted no name jack
Is working just fine thick or thin shaving no problem
And no flyccutter was use to flatten sole
Just use sanding blocks to remove rust 
And now it's working









From that ^
To this


----------



## putty

nice ribbons there august


----------



## johnstoneb

August
It's probably already within .0002 of flat. It wouldn't do those shavings if it wasn't.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I'm going to take the plane apart and check everything, thanks! Does the chip breaker need to be sharpened or just made flat across the edge? If it needs to be sharpened how do you do that with the hump there?
Still looking for a screw for the chip breaker/iron (is there a name for it?) for my number five also.
Why can't plane maker put a how to tune and in the package more people might use them making those people want more planes,or enjoy there purchase more.it's not like your friends non LJ's know anything about them now days,not like in the 1910-50's where most people used them in there jobs,I don't think alot of the younger shop teachers even know some of the stuff I've read on here.I know my Jr. high/high school shop teachers (in the 70's)knew much about them because "Power tools is the way to go,hand planes are the past".And I wanted to learn about planes and chisels and mortise and tenon making and the old craftsman techniques.
I love and want to learn "art style" furniture the one with say a maple carcass and long ebony triangle shaped legs.i.e the back of firewood working mag photos. anyone know some of those artist names I could Google or links of making to kinds of projects?


----------



## donwilwol

The chip breaker need to be polished so the shaving will easily slide over it, and flat so it sits tight against the iron.

https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2013/02/04/tuning-it-up-bench-plane-style/

Sorry, wrong link, http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/23761


----------



## bandit571

nhplaneparts.com has the bolts for between the iron and chipbreaker, store is on ebay..

On the "sharpening" of a chipbreaker…I hold it with the hump up, and the rest of hanging down. I run it on either a stone, or the beltsander. I am looking for a solid silver line across the edge. I feather it to a knife edge. When the bolt is tightened down, it will snuggle down tight to the iron at the edge.


----------



## terryR

Mos, Thanks for that link!


----------



## terryR

Nice shavings, August!

Daddywoof, here's a pretty good video on youTube that shows how to shape a chipbreaker…






No need to sharpen the chipbreaker, although you use the same tools to flatten and sharpen. The flat side of the chipbreaker needs to be perfectly flat to fit against the flat edge of the cutter. The rounded side of the chipbreaker just needs to be smooth and frictionless, and curved all the way to the edge…no gaps or edges to catch debris.

hope this helps.


----------



## lateralus819

August throw those nasty cigs out! lol. 

Pertaining to the coco vs rosewood. I don't know what they were. All i know is they were bright red and any other stanley i restored vs those two was a dark brown not red like these.


----------



## ToddJB

That was a good video, Terry. Thanks for the link. I think I've got a few chip breakers to tune up.


----------



## Buckethead

Me too, Todd. Mine aren't particularly problematic, but I do have a couple corners that seem to clog occasionally. Now I know why.


----------



## waho6o9

Paul Sellers on how to flatten the sole of a plane. Good stuff.

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib2/sellersP/flatPlaneSole/flatPlaneSole-01.asp


----------



## Slyy

Aug nice shavings bud!

Mos, again thx for the yotube posts, enjoy all of 'em.

Terry, I've got several chip breakers that need tune up, thanks for the video!


----------



## john2005

Bummed! I don't get much shop time so as my planes dull, I put them in a pile (there aren't many, I'm just trying to make it sound as if there were) hoping for a "sharpening day". My last good one (#5 with Hock iron) was the only sharp one left. Just planing some pine tonight, trying to fit a drawer. Hit a knot. Or so I thought. Turns out the tip of a screw was there. But thinking it was a knot and not thinking much about the change in pitch, I took a few more passes. Now the nice Hock has like 40 (ok maybe 4-5) nicks in it. Awesome. Not happy about this


----------



## richardwootton

That sucks John! I wish I could say I've never been there, but I can't. However, regrinding the full bevel at 25 degrees starting at 80 grit sand paper didn't take more than 20-30 minutes, some sweat, and a couple sheets of paper. After that, you can resharpen as usual.


----------



## richardwootton

And I'm fairly certain you are quite aware of all of the blatantly obvious statement above.


----------



## rhybeka

Is the 01 for 1901 or 2001?


----------



## richardwootton

And I'm fairly certain you are quite aware of all of the blatantly obvious statement above.


----------



## DanKrager

Long before you (and I) were born, my dear! Looks like a treasure. Anxious to see it "dressed up". 
DanK


----------



## bandit571

1901 as the date.

Random Plane Photo for this morning?









Millers Falls #14 vs Barn wood….


----------



## john2005

> That sucks John! I wish I could say I ve never been there, but I can t. However, regrinding the full bevel at 25 degrees starting at 80 grit sand paper didn t take more than 20-30 minutes, some sweat, and a couple sheets of paper. After that, you can resharpen as usual.
> 
> - richardwootton


I know, just disappointed last night and wanted to vent more than anything.

Nice score there Beka!


----------



## jmartel

After watching that video, I did the chipbreaker tune up to my #6 and my #5 1/4 while I was already sharpening them. Worked great. Got lots of nice fluffy full length and full width shavings. Also sharpened up one of my irons for my LV smoother. Still have a couple planes to go, and my chisels. I tend to do the same thing as John with the piling up.


----------



## waho6o9

Great video terry many thanks.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I going the check the breaker and tune it up.


----------



## terryR

Did someone say something about the Slippery Slope leading to a jointer covered with sandpaper for plane flattening? Or was that another day on another forum?










...got my miter saw, too!


----------



## Slyy

In Texas (unfortunately for a funeral) but did try and do work rust hunting. One place had a bunch of planes like this no 8:








As if they'd spent years under water. Regardless of the price none were remotely salvagable unfortunately.

Another place had lots of planes but VERY pricey, though the one for $280 on the left certainly piqued my interest, it was fun to hold (might've given it a hug):









Found a couple nice disston saws though that I'm gonna take home. Not sure the going price on a vintage 62, but wish I had the money to walk away with one!


----------



## putty

Slyy, where at in tx?


----------



## ToddJB

Those planes are pricey, but their charge for a soap and towel is a steal.


----------



## Slyy

Putty, near windom, Todd good pic on that sign! Shoulda had a good hand wash while we were there!


----------



## daddywoofdawg

New question,I when and sharpened the chip breaker and adjusted to the spot the video shows,when I put it back together and popped the lever cap back on the bolt/screw on the frog that the iron,chip breaker,lever cap keeps pulling out when I put the lever down into place. Did I strip the frog?the bolt doesn't look stripped and when I put just the bolt in it threads fine and holds,It's just when I put the lever cap on.
The bolt uses the same hole as the adjuster bolt on the other side.


----------



## johnstoneb

If the bolt pops up when you put the lever cap on the threads in the frog are probably stripped.


----------



## donwilwol

> The bolt uses the same hole as the adjuster bolt on the other side.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


what kind of plane? never seen that.


----------



## August

TerryR becarefull men 
Flatning sole with sand paper and using a flat
Object 
Becarefull the flycutter guy might say something smart again???

On the other note I'm actually working on a deal for a surface grinder
This will be good for lots of things.
Like (quote) cleaning the sole of handplane and sides to get rid of rust pitting 
And also by doing that it will also kinda fatten the sole up to a point.
But just rememebr everything flex.

Anyway soon as I get this machine I'm taking order and price for doing that is free!!!
Wishe luck


----------



## richardwootton

Auggie, I'll definitely be happy to send you a few planes to "try out" your surface grinder! You know, just to make sure it works okay.  That's pretty cool by the way, and that fly cutter can go to hell!


----------



## john2005

I dunno, I thought that flycutter guy was on to something….like meth


----------



## rhybeka

DanK is my hero  Finally got to open the package DanK sent me last night. A bunch of blades for my #45 and a few parts. WOOHOO! He sharpened the majority for me but left a few for me to 'practice' on. My fingers are still dirty from where I was cleaning up the router plane last night - even after six or so washes. I'll have to try the gloves again. not sure the pics will show much progress but I'll post them anyway 










I tried at least putting the short rods in. The other parts I'll have to check the manual as to how to put them on  









this one is on my work computer background. it's coming along! the knob screws were really really loose - not quite sure what to do about that. ideas?


----------



## Tim457

Awesome stuff Becky. "the knob screws were really really loose - not quite sure what to do about that. ideas?" Well tighten them with a screwdriver of course. Kidding, but are they as tight as they can go but the knobs still spin around, or something else? If the former then there's a few options from some type of washer to tapping the hole more to threading the screw/rod more to shortening the screw, etc. For example on a #5 I have that had a loose handle, it ended up the threads were deep enough but the screw was bottoming out so I ground of an 1/8" or so off the end and it tightened up solidly after that.


----------



## richardwootton

Auggie, I'll definitely be happy to send you a few planes to "try out" your surface grinder! You know, just to make sure it works okay.  


> I dunno, I thought that flycutter guy was on to something….like meth
> 
> - john2005


Bwahaha!!!


----------



## unbob

I couldn't find the fly-cutter post. But, if one has the equipment it is a viable way to remove metal on these most difficult objects to fixture in any machine tool.

I have some observations on the Bailey castings on planes #6 to 8. On early planes such as type 7. The castings are thin about .170" thick on the soles. These early planes the cast iron can be hard or soft, or even a little of both.
From my observation, these tend to have more problems for flatness.
On type, 9 and 10, it appears the quality of the cast iron is improved along with the frog change, tighter grain and better for an even hardness. 
Type 11, the thickness of the sole is increased to .204", around a 1/32" thicker then the earlier types. The cast iron has the better quality of the type 9 and 10. Seems this was carried on through "I think" type 13-with yet again another casting change.
I cant remember the type where the rib was added to the toe and heel, on those the rib is the aprox .204" thickness, but the rest of the sole is thinner then a type 11. I have run into a problem on these later castings, where the mouth opening is thicker on the forward edge, to a point the cap irons chip breaker will bump into it, preventing closing the gap properly. I found filing that area to the shape of the earlier castings fixed that.
Certainly not a definitive over view, just some observations on the rag tag group of planes I have…....Just found a #8 type 11, me happy.


----------



## terryR

Good on ya, DanK! Sharp irons make a super gift!

Beka, what are you using for cleaner? Maybe something a bit stronger will speed up your progress? I'm cleaning a No.3 now with minimal rust, but lots of dirt…










...using Simple Green and wire/plastic brushes to remove grime. unfortunately, this one also needed the old paint stripped and replaced. Those maroon scotchbrite pads are magic IMO. More aggressive than steel wool, but not too damaging on the vintage metal.

Also, when it's time to replace your knobs, try a small piece of non-slip shelf liner between the wood and metal…all my restores are getting that treatment!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I couldn t find the fly-cutter post. But, if one has the equipment it is a viable way to remove metal on these most difficult objects to fixture in any machine tool.
> 
> I have some observations on the Bailey castings on planes #6 to 8. On early planes such as type 7. The castings are thin about .170" thick on the soles. These early planes the cast iron can be hard or soft, or even a little of both.
> From my observation, these tend to have more problems for flatness.
> On type, 9 and 10, it appears the quality of the cast iron is improved along with the frog change, tighter grain and better for an even hardness.
> Type 11, the thickness of the sole is increased to .204", around a 1/32" thicker then the earlier types. The cast iron has the better quality of the type 9 and 10. Seems this was carried on through "I think" type 13-with yet again another casting change.
> I cant remember the type where the rib was added, on those the rib is the aprox .204" thickness, but the rest of the sole is thinner then a type 11. I have run into a problem on these later castings, where the mouth opening is thicker on the forward edge, to a point the cap irons chip breaker will bump into it, preventing closing the gap properly. I found filing that area to the shape of the earlier castings fixed that.
> Certainly not a definitive over view, just some observations on the rag tag group of planes I have.
> 
> - unbob


This is good stuff. Thanks for the post, unbob.


----------



## unbob

It seems, there was an industry wide improvement in casting technology back around 1902. These old planes are an amazing object of industrial history, with an incredible production run of more then 100yrs.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yoda has restored hundreds of them, and might add his observations on thickness / precision before and after that timeframe. Once specific block plane I have, an Excelsior #18 (perhaps a type 2) has incredibly thin walls. And it's not from me 'lapping' it, in case you wondered. ;-)


----------



## Slyy

Terry I'm amazed sometimes when ya get a rusty one that looks horrible. After a bit of scrubbing and simple green though ya find the majority of it was just simple crud and dirt. That 3 looks like it's coming along well!

Beka the 45 is looking great, can't wait to see it making some shaves.


----------



## donwilwol

of all of the planes I've done, I've found problems in a small percentage. When I do my old craftsman sander has a cast iron bed which is apparently pretty flat.

I remember one #7 that gave me some fits. I almost gave up on it, but other than that one, none stands out.

I wish I had kept a log of the differences I've found, (I may start) but nothing has been prevalent enough to make a group stand out.


----------



## jmartel

I wonder if the wife will have a fit when I bring my #8 up to the kitchen to flatten on our granite countertops. I don't have anything else long enough in the shop.


----------



## unbob

Here is a photo showing 3 #6 Bailey planes, from the left is a type 4, type 10, type 15 "I think" has the rib.
The type 4 about .180" thick, -type 10 about .200" thick-type 15 about .207 thick on the rib.
The side thickness was increased on the type 11 and on.

The first photo showing the frog styles. The type 4 having no adjusting screw is solid at the bottom. The type 10 has the adjustable frog screw, the frog is notched for a tight fitting guide to keep the frog from flopping around at the front. they seemed to have that through type 13.
The later type 15, the guide at the bottom of the frog is loose to the notch, and the frogs face is stepped down in pockets for some reason reducing contact area with the blade. I tend to prefer the older tight fitting flat faced frog style.
Stanley knew there were problems with warping, they made several costly pattern changes to help address it.
Pictures are fun-yes.


----------



## rhybeka

@Tim hahahaha  well, all I can say is I used my finger to loosen them the first time - no screwdriver needed. The wood was quite loose. I think I may have some shelf iner- just wasn't sure if they should be filled and retapped or what 

@Terry just WD40 or water so far. Going to run out tonight though so I'll look for the scotch brite pads. I think we might have simple green - I'll look


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> The bolt uses the same hole as the adjuster bolt on the other side.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg
> 
> what kind of plane? never seen that.
> 
> - Don W


I'll get a photo;Can the frog be retapped?or just find another frog?


----------



## donwilwol

> I ll get a photo;Can the frog be retapped?or just find another frog?
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


I've never seen a frog strip out, but I can't think of a reason it couldn't be retapped. You would just need to make sure the new bolt would fit the cap.


----------



## MNclone

I put a drop of loctite blue on really loose threads.


----------



## DanKrager

Jmart, before you get into marital difficulty, look see if you can find a piece of 1/4" plate glass, straight glass from a pickup topper door flap, or just a piece of double strength window glass that you can lay on a flat surface on a piece of rubberized shelf paper. While the counter top should come out unharmed, you might not.
I went to a counter top place that does stone counter tops and asked for a sink cutout. Had my choice of color for free. You might have to pay a little, but it won't be much. Alternatively, ask for waste piece, cutoff, broken stuff. Shtuff happens there too!
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Free??? I paid $35 for my sink cutout. Argh….


----------



## rhybeka

@Terry picked up some simple green and regular scotchbrite pads. Do you usually soak the extra rusty parts for a while or just spray them, wait 30 seconds and scrub?

@MNClone that could be worth a try as well!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

unstick


----------



## JayT

> ^ Free??? I paid $35 for my sink cutout. Argh….
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I got both my granite slabs for free. The first was similar to Dan K. Stopped at a countertop fabrication shop and asked about purchasing a piece. The guy just laughed, pointed me to a pile of waste and said to take as much as I wanted, it was just going to the dump anyways. I found a nice piece, restacked the pile neatly and thanked them as I left smiling. It's actually an end cutoff, so one side is raw, broken granite, but at approx 8×28 it's a perfect size.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's where I went. Must have seen me coming, but I figured it was scrap too. Win some, lose some. But granite is forever, right?


----------



## August

Jmartel 
I wish you leave close by you can used surface plate.
I would love to do that job for you but men that's reall work there 
Pm if need be!!!


----------



## jmartel

Thanks for the offer, August, but I think it should be ok. It looked pretty straight as is so it shouldn't take long.


----------



## theoldfart

My granite was free as well. Well maybe sort of free, had to pay for the counters! We use it as a large trivet. My sharpening is done with a roughly 2'x2.5' 1/2" float glass.


----------



## CL810

No free granite here either. To add insult to injury when I got the piece home I realized it was cupped! So back I go…. They redid it but they were not happy. Lol


----------



## donwilwol

I think I paid $15 for my sink cut out, but I was lazy and just picked up a piece from an antique shop selling a sink cutout.


----------



## racerglen

Free all the way, #2 son was an installer, we've got cutouts in the garden, rough side up as stepping stones, I have my lapping piece, bit larger than a cut out, it was a shop mistake and has a corner binked off and a couple of 6" wide ones, one's just under 5' long. He says they were guaranteed to be within a thou of perfectly flat or else.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And the kicker is, I don't even use mine. Decided I like sharpening at the bench, instead.


----------



## terryR

Bela, for heavy rust, I soak overnight in EvapoRust, then scrub with Simple Green to remove that black residue. If parts just have minimal rust, I spray with WD-40, and scrub with that maroon pad, or wire brush. I scrub with wire brushes (if needed) first, then the scotchbrite to remove possible wire marks. Have tried power wheels and Dremel with wire brushes…don't like how the power tools can re-shape the parts, though, if you're not careful. I enjoy shop time, so just use hand held cleaning tools. 

If a part doesn't give up the grime…soak it while ya fix something to eat! Worst case…strip the paint and apply new.


----------



## donwilwol

Its one of the blue ones. Lesser quality they say. Stay away, they are not any good. I've done nothing but sharpen it (it was the first time I'm sure) and polish the chip breaker.


----------



## terryR

Looks good to me, Don…I need a blue one for the 3 Collection!

I spent 5 minutes polishing the 'breaker on this 408…shavings 'seem' better, but still bunch up at one corner…










...to be continued…


----------



## Mosquito

My piece of granite I also got from an antique store for $10. It was actually an old fire place surround from their daughters house that was being remodeled. It's about 5" wide, and 4' long, pretty good size.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, you need two blue ones. Type 20 and Type 22.


----------



## CL810

I dropped mine in my sharpening bench and it gets used for lots of things.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That's sharpening station eye candy, that is.


----------



## terryR

+1…
may have to copy that idea on the real sharpening bench!

Smitty, you're such an enabler…how much for that 444?


----------



## August

Men CL is busting his boots men
Sharpening station and it's very clean.

Muss happening station is being occupied by some plants for the winter (wife)


----------



## putty

August, dip into your tool fund and buy her a proper watering can and some planters.


----------



## August

no men ^ your wrong 
That could be some glue money and nail money LOL
Truth be told I actually enjoy having them around gives a little harmony LOL
I water them everyday so I dave all kinds of water container.


----------



## unbob

Starrett crystal pink granite!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A tuned shoulder plane is a wonderful thing.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, watcha buildin' now?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Curlies, of course. ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Starrett crystal pink granite!
> 
> - unbob


 ^That's machinist humor, right there. Love it.


----------



## theoldfart

^^ good news is the plants are all within +-.001 or so.


----------



## donwilwol

I didn't realized these were all blue. A blue #9 1/4 I picked up recently.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The deep blue w/ brass is a good mix. Wonder if Al would agree? He was always stong with his two-tone views.


----------



## August

Hey Kevin
I'm trying to raise my rose perfectly straight
So I figured if it is on a flat surface it will grow straight LOL


----------



## donwilwol

And to keep the blue, I had to remove a broken cap lever and replace it, rather than just replace the whole cap with a black one. I may have misplaced my marbles to.


----------



## theoldfart

Augie, just use your bevel gauge and make sure the sun stays at 90 degrees. ;-0


----------



## Tim457

CL I love how you inlaid the granite, but why not the diamond plates? I totally need a sharpening bench like that.

I haven't put my 92 through the paces yet. When I went to look at it, I intended just to identify if it was vintage and in good shape, no broken parts, chips etc. Turned out it was a made in England model only 15 years ago and the nickel is already chipping a little. I must have gotten distracted by the shiny because I still handed over the $60 and it came home with me. So on the one hand I overpaid but I guess I can't buy a good shoulder plane for that price so it's not too bad.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

$60 is a good deal for a shoulder, English or otherwise. And remember, nickle plating is overrated. 

Don, keeping the integrity of the blue was a good thing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Augie and Kevin, you guys are killing me…


----------



## August

Thanks kev
Yeah smitty gotta love life


----------



## CL810

> Sharpening station and it s very clean.
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III





> CL I love how you inlaid the granite, but why not the diamond plates?
> 
> - Tim


I think this will address both points LOL!


----------



## Buckethead

CL… Your entire shop is to be envied. Every photo is like a glimpse of heaven.

Tim, picking up that Stanley 92 was good work for $60. It's a gem, even if not an antique.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, that's better!


----------



## duckmilk

Question for the panel. I have been cleaning up this 714 and don't know whether I should take the frog off and polish it some or leave it as is. No rust, just grungy.










Also, should I wax the surface of the frog, or will that make it harder to keep things in adjustment.

Don, this is the one I asked you questions about around a month age. Thanks for your help.


----------



## JayT

My afternoon workout.










duckmilk, I'd take the frog off to clean it really well, at the very least. I usually put a light coat of wax on the face of the frog to prevent rust and help the depth adjustment work easier in use. The iron is not going to change depth without working the adjuster screw.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Jay. That was my inclination.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree. Take it off, get it cleaned and oiled or waxed.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Don


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all…I noticed on the parts I simple green'd last night before bed that I didn't get rinsed they had a bit of rust recurring already so I quick scraped them down and rinsed them and WD-40'd them so hopefully that process has been rectified.










Debating how lazy or productive I want to be. I dunno about the plane body - think I should try some more sand paper or stick with the simple green? Thinking I may leave it as is


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I have been getting good results with evpo-rust left over nite,then simple green for the gray it seems to leave.try that before you pull out the big guns


----------



## Mosquito

I've also used naval jelly with good results too, though I usually use the naval jelly on saw plates with steel wool


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I have discovered If your shop gets cold bring the evporust into a heated area.
Over nite soak
[/URL]


----------



## richardwootton

Oh wow! Daddywoofdawg, I actually have my evapo-bucket in the kitchen right now.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I was earlier asking about a stripped bolt in the frog and had stated it was in the same hole but on the other side of the adjustment screw;I was mistaken about that it was a optical Illusion they are two different holes.


----------



## fatandy2003

My lovely wife and kids gave me my birthday presents tonight! She got both of these from her grandfather.

A Type 11 Stanley No. 8 and a Type 12 (with a Type 11 lever cap) No. 4:










I am pumped.

Cheers,


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Andy, that's pretty cool


----------



## waho6o9

Happy B-day Andy enjoy your great presents.

Mighty nice.


----------



## donwilwol

They look great Andy.

I just won one for my collection. Who knows what it is? I hope I know, but I've been wrong before!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181651879465?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy awesome gifts!

@Don - I'm guessing size wise uhm…. a number four or five?

holy moly that's gotta be cold DWD! I think I've got naval jelly I just need to bring it in from the garage. never used the stuff though. How toxic smelling is it?


----------



## theoldfart

Happy BD Andy, and that's a mighty fine chunk of heft and hubris with family history. Doesn't get any better.


----------



## JayT

Happy birthday, Andy. Those are much better than what I usually get for presents.

Don, it sure looks like a Siegley #5 to me. Lateral lever, body shape, iron and cap all look right for one. Is that what you are thinking?


----------



## donwilwol

I'm hoping its a Hahn JayT based on the cap, and where the plane # is.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

22 in the shop overnight.


----------



## JayT

> I m hoping its a Hahn JayT based on the cap, and where the plane # is.
> 
> - Don W


Could be, Siegley's and Hahns look so similar, I haven't figured out how to tell them apart, yet. Googling them up, the cap knob does look more like a Hahn.


----------



## Mosquito

Sweet Don. I've been eyeing up Siegley's lately…


----------



## Mosquito

Mmmmm #46










Some dado work too


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Oh, that is just not right…

Bloody Enabler…

(Bless Your Heart)


----------



## unbob

> My lovely wife and kids gave me my birthday presents tonight! She got both of these from her grandfather.
> 
> A Type 11 Stanley No. 8 and a Type 12 (with a Type 11 lever cap) No. 4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pumped.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> - fatandy2003


 I received a type 11-#8 for my birthday last month from my mother "90", it just doesn't get better then that.


----------



## 33706

DonW: I had an eye on that plane myself! It caught my eye because of the snub-nose front end. Looked like the evasive #105 Liberty I'm looking for and can't find!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Loving me some February Woodworking Tools 2015 calendar this AM. Just saying.


----------



## Mosquito

whole lot of low angle


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Even snuck a Veritas LA Smoother in the set of pics. An awesome page, I don't want February to end: Cherry, rosewood, brass and iron. Does it get any better?


----------



## Mosquito

Hmmm, May and December might get close ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mmmmm, May is very nice, you're right.

(we selling more calendars this morning with this discussion, perhaps?)


----------



## JayT

I don't know, thinking I'm a September guy. Love the curlies.


----------



## JayT

> (we selling more calendars this morning with this discussion, perhaps?)


At the very least, maybe enabling some to purchase a vintage low angle or shooting plane so Smitty's pics don't dominate next year's calendar. ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd buy a couple even if none of the pics were mine. It's all good.


----------



## terryR

I dunno…
Smitty's shop and tool collection is worthy of a single calendar!


+1 to feb!!!


----------



## john2005

+2 to Feb!

Be interested to know the diff between Hahn and Siegley.


----------



## Mosquito

Every letter in their names?

I don't know enough about either company to know. I was almost curious if one company made them both, and just used different names (much like how Keen Kutter didn't make their own planes, just a brand for hardware stores)


----------



## john2005

^ha!

They are a lot alike. Must be some common ground.


----------



## JayT

Hey all. I'm actively on the hunt for a decent #20 circular plane. If any of you happen upon one that could be a decent user, please let me know. I'm keeping an eye on ebay, so unless one pops up on there in a weird place, you don't need to be posting links to those. Hoping that maybe someone either has one or will happen upon one in the near future on a rust hunt. Obviously, I can do a restoration as long as it is complete and nothing is broken.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## racerglen

For Terry, the sole of the handled coffin smoother, steel, not cast iron, the screws weren't up as high as thought, they were in rather large indents ?










Works pretty good as the previous post showed, think she's ready.









Hugely thick chip breaker and iron..it wouldn't dare chatter..


----------



## bandit571

Test drove some fancy dogs tonight









White Oak, vs a Stanley #122 Liberty Bell









I think them B&D Workmate "dogs" might work out…


----------



## MNclone

A 4 1/2 type 7 showed up in my mailbox today. I was kinda bummed when I saw that there was a lot of re-tapping that had been done. The handles were 1/4-20 tapped which isn't so bad because the thread tpi matches but the frog had some hideous hex bolt sticking out of it. I'm not sure what size it is but am thinking it might be metric. 
So the question for the field this evening….. What size is that hole supposed to be tapped, and how to I go about fixing it? The current tap is close and a stanley screw will of in a few turns before locking up. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## richardwootton

MNclone, I might not have much advice on the matter, but I might have to check and see if I dont have a backup 4 1/2 base and frog if it comes down to it. I'm not sure of type, or even if I have one available, but I'd be willing to check. I'm not exactly trying to part with any tools, but I'm happy to help a fellow LJ if I can!


----------



## ksSlim

Google Whitworth threads.
Many older planes used that thread standard.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don has the stanley thread info here:


----------



## 33706

ksSlim: Nope not Whitworth. I have all known sizes of about 1/4 inch and smaller, none of them come close enough to be the right one for Stanley purposes. I even spent the money on a good set of thread gauges for Metric and Whitworth, (A Damn GOOD investment otherwise!) 
There's somebody on eBay who sells tap and die sets for Stanley planes, and they're said to be a non-standard 12-20, more or less a proprietary thread size for Stanley only. I know 12-24s and even 12-28s, they are odd enough, being phased out by USS and SAE 3/16 sizes which I don't recall off the top of my head, just smaller than the 1/4-20 which is everywhere..
Having hunted for 12-20 taps and dies, I have seen certain jobbers offer to MAKE 12-20 taps at one time. Possibly if there's enough interest, we could pull together an order for 50 or 100, and peddle the leftovers on eBay??? Hmmm…


----------



## jmartel

After honing the irons, I think it handled this crazy walnut decently. It would still require a scraper and probably some sand paper before finishing, but I got surprisingly little tearout.


----------



## unbob

I think we are working about the same wood! I am using this and other difficult wood for testing, as I am dialing in the jointer my Mom gave me….not quite done yet.


----------



## ksSlim

Poopie, you are correct. I was confused with the Record plane threading.

Stanley
12-20 threads for the tote and knob rods. Rod needed is #8 or 13/64" drill rod. 
Frog Screw 12-20
Lever Cap Screw 9/32-24
Adjuster Screw 9/32-24 Left hand.
St. James Bay Tool Company 12-20 Tap and Die Set.

Record
Here are the sizes from Recordcollector's site:
Cap Iron screw : 5/16" 18tpi BSW (I believe this is the only standard BSW thread on bench planes)
Frog screws : 7/32" 20tpi Whitworth;
Tote & Knob bolts : 7/32" 20tpi Whitworth;
Tote Toe screw : 7/32" 20tpi Whitworth;
Frog Adjusting Plate screw : 7/32" 24tpi Whitworth;
Frog Adjusting screw : 1/4" 24tpi American/Unified;
Brass Adjusting nut : 9/32" 24tpi American/Unified (left-hand thread);
Lever Cap screw : 9/32" 24tpi American/Unified.
T5 Side Handle 1/4" 20 tpi BSW For later models. Earler models are supposed to be 7/32" 20tpi Whitworth;


----------



## 33706

*ksSlim:* That's some good info there, on the Record planes.
Jeez, those 9/32" threads would drive a sane man crazy!!
In my experience with Record planes, the fasteners they use rust quickly on the surface, and are typically much more stubborn to remove than a comparably rusty Stanley plane. But… I haven't had a thread issue on a Record plane…yet.

I wouldn't want to turn this into a conversation on Ethics…but I often come to the conclusion, when resurrecting crusty old relics, to just bite the bullet and bore and tap everything out to 1/4-20 and be done with it!!

Even then, my bin of 1/4-20 fasteners is contaminated with all kinds of weird things that only LOOK like 1/4-20, but really aren't. A lot of it is either salvage, or fastener kits from H4H.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Glen. Looks quite unique! Pretty fancy chipbreaker screw, too.

Random shavings from yesterday…


----------



## 33706

*Glen:* That's quite the coffin smoother you got there!!


----------



## MNclone

Looks like the frog was tapped with 7mm x1. I think I'm going to hit the lathe at work and try to turn a new screw to fit that looks like a stanley.


----------



## MNclone

> Having hunted for 12-20 taps and dies, I have seen certain jobbers offer to MAKE 12-20 taps at one time. Possibly if there's enough interest, we could pull together an order for 50 or 100, and peddle the leftovers on eBay??? Hmmm…
> 
> I may be interested.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

new question after sharpen the blade, when re installing do you turn the adjustment screw/nut to the very up or down position? If down how far is the iron to hang out?seems it either doesn't retract all the way up or down even though the nut and level move full range,so I'm thinking I'm installing it wrong.
On another note I got a 2.5"wide blade,cap iron,lever cap I'd like to trade for a #5 set or find out what size takes those.(they came with a #4 I bought as throw in.


----------



## donwilwol

> new question after sharpen the blade, when re installing do you turn the adjustment screw/nut to the very up or down position? If down how far is the iron to hang out?seems it either doesn t retract all the way up or down even though the nut and level move full range,so I m thinking I m installing it wrong.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


You want the adjustment nut all the way to the frog. The chip breaker need to be about 1/16" from the cutting edge. Sometime if it has a camber, and there is enough play, you may need to pull it up to take up the slack.


----------



## MNclone

> Looks like the frog was tapped with 7mm x1. I think I m going to hit the lathe at work and try to turn a new screw to fit that looks like a stanley.
> 
> - MNclone


Or not, apparently Ohio Tool used 7mm thread on their screws. I tried one on a whim and it fit perfectly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Underrated plane: the Stanley #278. It's a shoulder plane with nickers and a fence.










Flat in front of cutter same run as the #92 shoulder, longer tail.










Milled flat on both sides, and goes 'Bullnose Mode' too.










And let's not forget the depth stop.










A most versatile plane!










Carry on.


----------



## August

Damn Smitty you have some cool toys men


----------



## DanKrager

Most interesting comparison. Thanks for pointing that out.
DanK


----------



## CL810

^+1. Is it as awkward to hold as Leach says?


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Smitty!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> ^+1. Is it as awkward to hold as Leach says?
> 
> - CL810


Patrick says the tool's purpose it to cut rabbets and "confound you over how the blessed thing is gripped without contorting your fingers in directions they aren't supposed to go." I'd suggest it shouldn't be limited to rabbet cutting, first off. Second thing, it's not particularly difficult to work with (grip, hold, use). It's held similar to a #45 is with the left hand, when using the fence. And the open tote is easy to use in other operations (shouldering, cleaning rabbets, etc). The front 'round hole' sometimes gets a thumb tip, other times is held like a short knob of a block plane.


----------



## rhybeka

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61919#reply-1138193

after three rounds of naval rust remover jelly. I was hoping I was done but I'm guessing not.


----------



## terryR

Uh-oh…there goes the worth of 278's…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-278-Rabbet-Filletster-Plane-/121331530307?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3fec3a43

...of course, the same seller has a Stanley 65 for $100. Wow!

Beka, it may be time for ya to invest in a gallon of EvapoRust and a Tupperware container?


----------



## planepassion

Well the seller has a sense for presentation, having created a vintage-looking placard to show it off. I thought that collectors didn't like people "restoring" things for them. So unless that plane is exceptionally rare, I don't see a collector buying it.


----------



## Buckethead

> Uh-oh…there goes the worth of 278 s…
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-278-Rabbet-Filletster-Plane-/121331530307?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3fec3a43
> 
> ...of course, the same seller has a Stanley 65 for $100. Wow!
> 
> Beka, it may be time for ya to invest in a gallon of EvapoRust and a Tupperware container?
> 
> - terryR


I blame Smitty.


----------



## DanKrager

Can't blame me…I didn't bid on it. Not that one… 
DamnK


----------



## Buckethead

It's missing the fence too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not having a fence on the #278 is a huge negative as far as price. The rod is not a standard #78 size, the (proper) fence is rare in it's own right. And while I can't get to the 'bay right now, if it's the seller that routinely overcleans and does labels for everything he sells, he's typically 140% of retail on his prices of tools. And perhaps he gets those prices, so 'good on him.'


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, that is the guy. I think he charges a bunch just for the tag!


----------



## Buckethead

If a craftsman actually got fair market value for his time put into refurbishing old tools, Lie Nielsen would start looking inexpensive. I just spent 2-1/2 hours scrubbing rust and reshaping, with nowhere near such shiny results. 


















The iron still needs work.









Also, the cam thingy for the adjustable mouth doesn't seem quite functional. Mouth adjustment is more easily achieved by moving it fore or aft by hand then tightening the knob.


----------



## donwilwol

This has a mix of type 1 and type 2 parts. The type 2 horshoe lateral has a different end. It'll stay in my collection but I'm not sure I needed another #422.


----------



## Buckethead

Is that the equivalent of a #7, Don?


----------



## terryR

Don, I could offer that hubris a good home…can you talk my wife into it?

That dude on eBay has a Sargent 714 Auto-Set that's twice the price+ what I paid for mine. Maybe mine is worth more already?


----------



## WayneC

I had a #278 question. Why the #278 over a #289?


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, I wasn't planning go let it go, but we can work out a trade with that 707. ;-)

Yes bucket, same size as a #7.

And remember the plane I was hoping was a Hahn. It came today. Not only is it a Hahn, its a Hahn with the cutter marked "GAR". It has some significance and only 18% of Hahn planes have it. Its a good day.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It isn't an either - or, Wayne. You need both.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> And remember the plane I was hoping was a Hahn. It came today. Not only is it a Hahn, its a Hahn with the cutter marked "GAR". It has some significance and only 18% of Hahn planes have it. Its a good day.
> 
> - Don W


Congrats, Don!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Some pics for Wayne.










Fence rods much beefier on the #278 and #289 planes. Wider cutter on the #289.










For the part I was working, the smaller size of the #278 was an advantage. With grain, so skew value moot.


----------



## WayneC

Ah. The size difference makes sense. For smaller stuff I'm using a record 43 or 44.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Have to try one of those someday.


----------



## planepassion

The Record 043 is a sweet little puppy. I set it up to make standard grooves for box bottoms and leave it be. It zips through the material and is surprisingly comfortable to use. It's for narrower grooves though…goes up to about 1/4" wide. Beyond that you'll have to go with the Record 044, Stanley #45 or Veritas plough plane.


----------



## john2005

I don't know why I ever bother to checkin here. All I ever get is plane envy.

Congrats on the catch Don! I have a Siegley, but have never seen a Hahan. 422 is cool too.

Smitty, as always, thanks for the education.


----------



## bandit571

Benchtop needed a work-over, so









A jack plane to start, then a small jointer









Then a smoother..









Then that SMELLY BLO to seal up the new wood









BTW, the woodie Jack didn't even slow down going over the end grain tops of the legs…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, would you work with Stef over at the Workbenches thread and get him going on his bench? It's been years… He needs some Bandit Mojo for sure…


----------



## DonBroussard

DonW-Congrats on the Hahn with special secret markings!

I visited a small shop in central Louisiana, and they had a Stanley 45 with cutters in their wooden box. The 45 had the short and long rods as well as the nickers and depth stops. What I had not seen before is the 45, cutter and attachments were in a metal box marked Stanley No. 45 with a sliding top. I'm guessing it was a more modern 45. Sorry no pictures. BTW, they were asking $350.


----------



## Ripthorn

Seems like lots going on, gentlemen. Always great to get an unexpected rare find! I haven't done much with my planes recently, but I did get some new scrapers and boy are those things amazing on the bloodwood that my planes don't like!


----------



## bandit571

Smitty: Stef is NOT very happy with you right now…..LOL!

Them old wood bodied planes sure worked nicely on the bench top, though. Might have them about tuned up?
Even end grain wasn't a problem.

Maybe set up the #81 as a shooting plane? Or, is 22" of plane too big?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd say a 22" shooter isn't too long if your shoot board can handle it. Mass is a good thing when shooting, as you know by whacking end grain on your benchtop…

Stef *will* get over it.


----------



## Tim457

I'm a little intimidated by the wooden planes I have. That and the amount of time I have already spent trying to flatten the backs on some of the irons and still haven't gotten all the pitting out or entirely flat. It's some pretty good steel. Probably should bite the bullet and get a belt sander to speed the process up.

Off the top of my head I have a jointer, a jack, a transitional jack, a couple coffin smoothers, a match plane set, and a plow plane that needs fixing.


----------



## madts

Hi all. I came across these the other day, and have never seen anything like them before. Any ideas as to where they came from?













































The frog on the top three is made from stamped steel.
The tote and knob on the last two are plastic.


----------



## rhybeka

@Terry I put 3-4 coats of naval jelly rust dissolver on it and it still looks like this:










I'm sure everyone can answer this question differently but how do you know when you're done rehabbing a plane?? I'd like to get thee back together so I can start using them. I'd at least like to move past the router plane. I know this is just the newb in me talking but wouldn't mind some other input.


----------



## Buckethead

Beka… I'm a couple years into being a noob and still bug the heck out of the board with too many questions. 

There's so much to know, and I'm limited by being rather daft.

All that said, if the sole is flat, the iron sharp, the moving parts move, and the stationary parts remain stationary, then the rest is cosmetic and a matter of choice, and a question of time to expend. (Though I'm not sure how 'flat' the sole of a router plane needs to be)


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Bring it to the Dungeon Shop…..Ve haft vays…...
madts:
Plane #2 is by Great Neck, plane #1 is a Franken-plane. Someone added some Stanley Trans. parts to a Pexto/Worth plane.


----------



## DanKrager

+1 ^ (what Bucket said)

It looks like you have all the rust off, Beka. What shows in the picture is partly rough casting, partly pits where rust ate into the metal. The only disagreement I might have with Bucket is that life is too short to work with ugly tools, now that I'm on the other side of old.  Rehab the function first as he said, then scrub and polish till you are pleased to pick it up and use it. Maybe that won't take much. Time is a factor for both of us, but in different ways, if you catch my drift. Maybe you won't want to use the tool (after using it several times to be sure), so postponing the cosmetic part might be wise. At least coat them with a protective oil like Camelia oil, which is also good for wrinkles I'm told.

Keep up the good work!
DanK


----------



## terryR

+2 to all the above! 
Take that lovely to The Dungeon…no substitute for seeing it done in person.

madts, I think that a stamped frog usually equals bad performance?  But, I used my Stanley sureform plane last week, so won't vote for throwing ANY tools away. Sorry, don't know anything about the plastic guy…


----------



## donwilwol

Beka, my answer to "how do you know when you're done rehabbing a plane?" would be about the same, but it varies. If the tool is a user, and has no historical significance, it needs to look good. If it has historical significance, I still want it to look good, but I also want to save the history. If the japanning is gone and it looks bad, I'll bring it back to new, if it can look good as is, it gets oiled, waxed and just cleaned up.

And using it for a while then upgrading it doesn't hurt. My 604 is on its second tote, just because I made one that looked better, so it got an upgrade.


----------



## unbob

Hi Becka. I tend to think a plane is good enough when it works. I have an older version, it has no blade adjuster. Appears to be nickel plated. I seems to use this most when I screw something up, so it does come in handy.


----------



## unbob

This #3 Stanley is from the Hanford nuke site, has a slight glow to it, makes the change in my pocket heat up, also caused me to go bald. A WW2 project, the plane appears to be a war model with a steel adjuster knob. The sole is a heavy casting, of unusual iron quality. This is one of my most used.


----------



## theoldfart

DanK, one picket note, the pitting on Bek's plane is actually a cast finish. The pits are intentional.

BTW "other side of old" What do you consider the pivot point? Will we reach a point of equilibrium? OR maybe its just another slippery slope!  goin' skiing , see you on the flip side.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks guys! I was going a bit nutty this morning and my SO would like the dining room table back  I'd like it to look pretty as well but that may just have to be a work in progress. 
Dan, where can you get Camelia oil? I have some of this :









But I thought it more for the tablesaw top


----------



## rhybeka

Decided to clean up the router and be done with it a bit - will have to dig up the before pics to see how much of a difference there is though


----------



## madts

Thanks for the help Bandit and terryR


----------



## DanKrager

Beka, I bought mine off the internet. Shop around for price, but I found them fairly consistent. Pick a source you are comfortable with. I ordered a QT, and it will last me forever I think. While more expensive, smaller quantities can let you get acquainted.
DanK


----------



## daddywoofdawg

madts: I have one like photo group #2 different interior color but same handles. So that's a great neck brand?what size do they call them?


----------



## CFrye

Has anyone here used Camelia oil in soft woods to prevent crushing of fibers when chiseling/paring? I can't remember where I read that…


----------



## DanKrager

Candy, almost any oil especially mineral oil (cheaper, finish friendly, non staining) will contribute that effect, especially if your cutter is extremely sharp. I use it when thread cutting and it makes a world of difference! I have not used Camelia oil for that purpose yet…too busy smoothing out wrinkles with it. 
DanK


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Dan. As far as thread cutting, you are referring to hardwoods, right?


----------



## DanKrager

Primarily, yes, but I've used the oil trick on soft woods to even better advantage, IMHO. An old fashioned (new) wood thread box puts enormous strain on the short grain, and soft woods need all the help they can get.
DanK


----------



## CFrye

I'll have to try that! Recently picked up a wood thread box. I had considered pine, etc. too soft for thread cutting. Thanks again.


----------



## jmartel

Lots more shavings today.


----------



## terryR

Bollocks…not only did I hit a screw head with my LN 4 1/2…but I planed the screw FIVE TIMES before I realized there was a problem! was cleaning my bench, but forgot about a screw barely buried in the pine! Trust me, you don't wanna see the photos.  Gonna dig the screws out, and place wooden pins…

So, I was looking at woodworking jokes this morning to try and feel better…found this posted in 2009 on ncwoodworker.net…

" 
4 *Lumberjocks* go on a hunting trip. Their tents only have room for two men in each. 
No one wanted to sleep in the same tent as Karson because he snored so badly. 
They decided it wasn't fair for just one of them to share with Karson the whole time, so they decided to take turns.

Odie was the first to sleep in Karson's tent. Comes to breakfast the next morning with his hair a mess (what hair?) and his eyes bloodshot.

His mates ask, 'Odie, what happened?' 
He answers, 'Karson snored so loudly, I just sat up and watched him all night.'

The next night it was Dan's turn. 
The following morning, same thing, Dan's hair is all standing up and his eyes are bloodshot.

His mates ask, 'Gees, what happened to you? You look awful!'
He says, 'Bloody Karson shakes the roof. I just sat and watched him all night, I couldn't sleep.'

The third night was Grumpy's turn. 
Grumpy was a big, burly, lumberjock; a man's man.

The next morning he comes to breakfast bright-eyed and bushy-tailed. 
'Good morning,' he says cheerfully.

His mates can't believe it. 
They ask, 'Blimey, what happened?'
Grumpy says, 'Well, we got ready for bed. I went and tucked Karson into bed and kissed him good night. Then he sat up and watched me all night."


----------



## theoldfart

ROFLMAO. good one.


----------



## john2005

> Bollocks…not only did I hit a screw head with my LN 4 1/2…but I planed the screw FIVE TIMES before I realized there was a problem! was cleaning my bench, but forgot about a screw barely buried in the pine! Trust me, you don t wanna see the photos.  Gonna dig the screws out, and place wooden pins…
> 
> So, I was looking at woodworking jokes this morning to try and feel better…found this posted in 2009 on ncwoodworker.net…
> 
> "
> 4 *Lumberjocks* go on a hunting trip. Their tents only have room for two men in each.
> No one wanted to sleep in the same tent as Karson because he snored so badly.
> They decided it wasn't fair for just one of them to share with Karson the whole time, so they decided to take turns.
> 
> Odie was the first to sleep in Karson's tent. Comes to breakfast the next morning with his hair a mess (what hair?) and his eyes bloodshot.
> 
> His mates ask, 'Odie, what happened?'
> He answers, 'Karson snored so loudly, I just sat up and watched him all night.'
> 
> The next night it was Dan's turn.
> The following morning, same thing, Dan's hair is all standing up and his eyes are bloodshot.
> 
> His mates ask, 'Gees, what happened to you? You look awful!'
> He says, 'Bloody Karson shakes the roof. I just sat and watched him all night, I couldn't sleep.'
> 
> The third night was Grumpy's turn.
> Grumpy was a big, burly, lumberjock; a man's man.
> 
> The next morning he comes to breakfast bright-eyed and bushy-tailed.
> 'Good morning,' he says cheerfully.
> 
> His mates can't believe it.
> They ask, 'Blimey, what happened?'
> Grumpy says, 'Well, we got ready for bed. I went and tucked Karson into bed and kissed him good night. Then he sat up and watched me all night."
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


Just did the same last week with my #4 that I had put a Hock iron in. Was not happy as you might imagine.

Hahaha


----------



## fatandy2003

Sunday planing…

Planing a glue up for some trim moulding using my 5-1/2 and a no-name No. 4 size plane I picked up a few years back at a big box store in Italy for 10E.










It took a bit of fettling to get her taking fine shavings, but for 10 Euro it was worth my time. I call her Bella No. 4 (yes my wife just got me a Stanly No. 4 for my b-day, but this is my go to smoother - Bella was my first… handplane that is).










And the final surface; no sanding required.










Cheers,


----------



## chrisstef

" no sanding required "

I call that cornbread cuz there aint nuttin wrong with that!


----------



## Buckethead

Very nice, Andy. Like the sentimental twist, too.


----------



## August

If I want to get in to a stanley 78 plane?? I say 78 because that's all I've seen so far where do I go about to find out? What they are or how many size or style they have?


----------



## Buckethead

I've got one, August. It's in rough shape, and is missing the fence. I picked it up as a cheap add on during a craigslist buy. I didn't know anything about it. There is a nicker also, which many are missing. Mine has that, and an iron that is serviceable. Heck… If you want it, I'll send it to you.


----------



## August

I'll pay you if you don't want it?
I won a fence and depth stop last wek on eBay
Now just need a rod and the thumb screws?


----------



## Buckethead

August, PM you address, and I'll send it to you. This one is on me. I haven't done any more than clean some rust off and begin sharpening. It's been sitting for a year. I know you'll have it singing in no time.


----------



## putty

August, with your skills you should make your own rods.


----------



## Bigun

I was talking to a friend of mine about my workbench build to help in doing more hand tool work. He told me he had an old wood plane that he had found after a tornado had blown down an old house place on his country property. He don't know anything about woodworking and had kept it in the garage all these years. He told me he wanted me to have it so I went by tonight to pick it up. Not a treasure but certainly could turn into a good user with a little work. Bailey #4 with solid knob and tote, no damage. Frog and cap looks good, blade is thin and not marked . Blade and breaker are little rusty but haven't taken them apart yet.
Also had a coworker and fellow woodworker send me a curved tack hammer he got at estate sale. 
Good friends and free tools, gotta love it. By the way, I have and will continue helping them as I do others. Do good and it comes back around.


----------



## bandit571

Random plane pictures for tonight









Stanley 9-1/4 vs a bit of pine









Building a small set of shelves









I am TRYING to take things easy…..


----------



## Buckethead

OK WHOS GOT BIDS IN ON THE RECORD 050?

LAST CHANCE IM BOUT TO GO ALL STOOPID EBAY BIDDING WAR CRAZY I GOTTA MAKE SOME T AN G ALREADY


----------



## terryR

Nice scores, Troy. That No.4 should clean up nicely!

Was that debris from the April Fury of 2011? Were you here for that? Wow! We live on the eastern slope of a steep mountain, so were spared from the winds, but lost power for 6 days.

Kinda ironic that I was just touching a gas generator the day BEFORE it all happened! The following day, no power to Scottsboro meant nothing was for sale.


----------



## jgreasy

put me down for a Brese smoother!


----------



## unbob

Nice plane footage Bandit.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bucket - did you win?? and it wasn't me


----------



## SASmith

Did you guys see this thread?
Good stuff


----------



## madts

I have several planes for sale. and I am wondering what is the best way to sell them. Through this site or (Horrors) Ebay?
My friend is a picker and gives them to me to fix up and sell.


----------



## CFrye

> Did you guys see this thread?
> Good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - SASmith


Yes, and drooled. I love Ralph's work! I'd love to have one of his planes for my mini collection. Probably will never happen, as cheap as I am. But I can dream.


----------



## richardwootton

Hey madts, I'm sure you could post some on here. I'd be interested to at least hear what you have.


----------



## Tim457

mads, I think it depends on your goal. You might make a little more money on ebay, but woodworkers definitely ask around quite often on LJ where is a good place to get good users, and starting them out with a nicely tuned up plane is a good way to get them hooked on the slippery slope.


----------



## donwilwol

this was on ebay. it was listed as a Sargent #8. I guess nobody believed it through the fuzzy pictures. I wound up winning it for $33 including shipping. its in perfect shape.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I have several planes for sale. and I am wondering what is the best way to sell them. Through this site or (Horrors) Ebay?
> My friend is a picker and gives them to me to fix up and sell.
> 
> - madts


Sometimes guys will post them here, but there is a sell or swap forum that most use on LJs.:

http://lumberjocks.com/forums/6


----------



## donwilwol

> I have several planes for sale. and I am wondering what is the best way to sell them. Through this site or (Horrors) Ebay?
> My friend is a picker and gives them to me to fix up and sell.
> 
> - madts
> 
> Sometimes guys will post them here, but there is a sell or swap forum that most use on LJs.:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/forums/6
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Lj's is good and try https://www.facebook.com/groups/antiquetoolsbuyselltrade/ and http://timetestedtools.forumchitchat.com/?forum=419690


----------



## Tim457

That's very nice looking Don, but I had to look it up to find out the Sargent #8 is their rarer #3 size plane. The 408 is the more common less valuable one of that size I take it? What's up with Sargent's multiple numbers for the same thing anyway?


----------



## donwilwol

The single number Sargents has a frog adjustment mechanism to move the frog without removing the iron. It was meant to compete with the bedrock.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

After a couple months, I really don't have one gripe about this shooter. Works like a dream. Don't know how I went so long without one.


----------



## lateralus819

So do you use a hand saw to rough cut and then shoot it? Curious.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> So do you use a hand saw to rough cut and then shoot it? Curious.
> 
> - lateralus819


Yep, for a lot of things. The bench hook with a crosscut saw is further down my bench.


----------



## richardwootton

Red, do you have a shot of your bench hook?


----------



## DanKrager

I like that BRK. After I get my truck out of hock (fuel pump Cummins ouch and six new tires ouch) I may have to start collecting my drool for one.
DanK


----------



## BigRedKnothead

DanK- start savin for next cyber Monday;-)



> Red, do you have a shot of your bench hook?
> 
> - richardwootton


Oh, I've got a couple like this. Nothing special about them. Been thinking about making one with precut miters.


----------



## jmartel

I'm surprised you don't have it supported on the other side of the cut. I would think that would be the best bench hook design.


----------



## richardwootton

> DanK- start savin for next cyber Monday;-)
> 
> Red, do you have a shot of your bench hook?
> 
> - richardwootton
> 
> Oh, I ve got a couple like this. Nothing special about them. Been thinking about making one with precut miters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Thanks man. I like the idea of precut miters. Seems like it would be time saving not having to pull out the miter box.


----------



## terryR

DanK, ouch…2 diesel injectors and 4 tires here.

Red, here's one to copy…


----------



## richardwootton

> DanK, ouch…2 diesel injectors and 4 tires here.
> 
> Red, here s one to copy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


Man that's sweet! I feel your pain on the diesel repair front. I've got to replace the starter and 4 new tires on the 7.3 liter Ford.


----------



## richardwootton

Who made that bench hook Terry? Bad Axe?


----------



## terryR

yep, Bad Axe.
looks better in person.


----------



## lateralus819

Would love me a 7.3 ford. Co-worker has a minty one. Sounds bitchin.


----------



## richardwootton

Lat, their beefy for sure! Mine's just an old ranch truck, but it's tough as nails.


----------



## Buckethead

7.3 needs a PTO. Why is that not an option?


----------



## DanKrager

You can put a PTO on anything with a transfer case, right?
DanK


----------



## madts

All: 
I have these 5 planes for sale.

Stanley #10 Had to repaint.
Stanley # 220 Had to repaint. 
Stanley/Bailey # 4 with frog adjust. Grooved sole.
Dunlap #4? with the number 408 on the frog. Had to repaint. 
Buckeye #4 One cool plane without a frog. Grooved sole. Tote not original.

These planes are from a picker friend and are cleaned by me. My process is to take apart and wash in the dish washer, then into a electrolysis bath to remove any rust. After that the plane is reassembled and tuned to the best of my abilities.
If any of you are interested, you can PM me and I can furnish pics. And we can discuss price and shipping.
PS. All planes are to the best of my knowledge are completely original.


----------



## Tim457

Madts, you may want to post with pics in the trade and swap forum Then we can redirect anyone looking for those to look there.

Speaking of, I'm selling off my extra Stanley 62 spokeshave there if anyone is interested.


----------



## ToddJB

Madts, PM sent on the #10.


----------



## john2005

Dang, too slow on the draw. If this was the old west, I'd be dead for sure. Keep me in mind on that #10 if Todd doesn't want it Madts.


----------



## madts

John you are #3 inline.


----------



## ToddJB

I bowed out, John. I just checked and the change jar wasn't full enough.


----------



## Slyy

Richard - like TerryR posted, here's a link to copies of the Bad Axe bench hooks that I made a while back, wasn't too big a project to undertake.


----------



## Bigun

First attempt to referb a hand plane. The #4 wasn't usable, been sitting up for a long time. The 60-1/2 is tuned and cuts really well but I figured why not take advantage of the bath since I was doing the 4.
I used evapo-rust and it worked well. I let it soak for 24 hrs, washed it off and used a scotch bright pad and WD 40 to clean off the carbon. The block is ready to go, the #4 still needs some work. I need to lap the sole and reshape the blade and sharpen it. Blade edge is really bad. I only cleaned and coated the knob and tote with BLO. Tote still has some paint specs on it but I'm scratching the finish trying to get it off. Just gonna leave it as is for now, looks good enough.


----------



## jmartel

> Richard - like TerryR posted, here s a link to copies of the Bad Axe bench hooks that I made a while back, wasn t too big a project to undertake.
> 
> - Slyy


Jake,

One thing to consider would be to remake the plane stop such that the stop is the same distance from the front of the bench as the fence for the saw hook. That way you can use the plane stop as additional support for a longer piece and it won't want to kick out or lift up from the long end dropping.

That's how the Bad Axe one is set up.


----------



## Mosquito

No new posts in 18 hours? Gotta fix that

Wife got to pick what we did/are doing for lunch and dinner, I got to go to my local MW-TCA meet.

Pair of #8 H&Rs, Siegley No. 7, Starrett combination square, center find, and protractor, and a Stanley sliding bevel










Got the Siegley iron sharpened up and making some shavings



















And the #8 round as well


----------



## JayT

Lovin' the Siegley, Mos. I'd love to find one in the wild.


----------



## Mosquito

I've been close to buying one or two on eBay for twice what I paid for this one. I've been watching quite a few… Now I've got one, and the set officially starts lol


----------



## donwilwol

Nice Siegley Mos. I passed on a #5 today. It was in rough shape and expensive. Yours was made after Stanley bought them out.


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, Does this mean you won't be needing those 45 hollows and rounds now?   

DanK


----------



## johnstoneb

> You can put a PTO on anything with a transfer case, right?
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


No you need a pto port on the transmission. Most truck (med and heavy) duty transmissions come with a port. not sure about lightduty pickup manuals. Automatics can have pto but usually has to be a factory order. the heavy duty allisons generally have a pto port. The port has a 6 or 8 bolt cover on the side of the transmission near the front can be on either side depending on rotation.


----------



## Mosquito

Is that good or bad Don? Do you know of any good resources for types of Siegley's?


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, Does this mean you won t be needing those 45 hollows and rounds now?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


haha no! Still looking for a set of 12's (preferably Records)... kept an eye out today, but only saw 6's, two pairs of 8's, and a pair of 10's. 3 of them were older japanned versions.

Saw and held a #164, though.. $2300 price tag is all I needed to get the wife's blessing on the Lie-Nielsen version I bought a few months ago lol


----------



## donwilwol

> Is that good or bad Don? Do you know of any good resources for types of Siegley s?
> 
> - Mosquito


Its not a good or bad Mos. They are about the same. Just some cosmetic differences. If your going to collect them, get "Plane Makers of Wikes-Barre, Pennsylvania: Jacob Siegley, Edwin Hahn, Keystone Tool Works" by John F. Rumpf. Its available in several places for less than $ 20. Its got dating info and other info on Shelley planes.


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome Don, thanks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice pick-up, Mos!

Here's the extent of my scrounging at the local flea:


----------



## Mosquito

I won't lie Smitty, I thought of you every time I saw a #278 and #289. I had no idea the #278 was so small… For some reason I was picturing #45 sized


----------



## lateralus819

Mos how heavy is that siegley?

I picked up a #4 1/2 for my collection a while back and was surprised at how light it is.


----------



## Mosquito

The Siegley is actually lighter than I was expecting too. It's definitely less than my Bailey #7… be right back


----------



## Mosquito

Siegley No. 75.584 lbsKeen Kutter KK76.642 lbsStanley #7 (t11)6.918 lbsStanley #5-1/2 (t11)5.556 lbs

Siegley No. 7 left, Stanley #7 Middle, Keen Kutter KK7 Right


----------



## lateralus819

Wow the siegley weighs the same as my LN #4 1/2. Interesting.

Hows she perform? I haven't even used my siegley. I was kinda disapointed and just set it on the shelf and forgot about it. It is in great shape though.


----------



## Mosquito

After I sharpened it it works great. It's almost nice having a lighter option, but the tote is smaller than I'd like. Not sure if it's maybe just the wrong tote, off a smaller plane, or if that's the size they always were on the No. 7. It's about the size of a Stanley #3. And the sides are higher further back, and my hand hits it…

Siegley


















Stanley


















And this is the Siegley next to a Stanley #3. Height is almost exactly the same, but there is more space in front of it, which is good.


----------



## Mosquito

Also, I got the hollow sharpened up as well. Now I just have to get more practice in with 'em. Been almost 2 years since I was shown how/the last time I used them.


----------



## john2005

Nice score on the Siegley Mos! I dig em

Smitty was kind enough to help me in upgrading my #78 Wards to a newer Stanley with the blade advance lever. Much appreciated. I spent all day asking it questions about Smittys Shop and all the treasure there in. Oh the secrets this tool tells.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ does my heart good to see that plane in a happy place. Bravo.

Mos, good stuff with the siegley data, thanks for the enlightenment! And, I tried to convey the relative sizes, really!


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah… I remember having seen that picture before, now that I've seen it again, but for some reason it just didn't sink in until I saw one in person lol


----------



## Ripthorn

I had a really beaten up Siegley #5. It was missing the knob and tote, had a broken frog, and was rusted out the wazoo. So I took a grinder to it and made it into an infill with cherry infill. Works great now. I didn't even know what it was when I started grinding it down.


----------



## Buckethead

Brian… "Pics or it didn't happen"


----------



## Slyy

Mos those are some nice scores. I'd love to get more(well any) moulding planes. Think it would be fun to do some picture frame shaping with them, the Siegley is pretty cool, never seen one around these parts, probably just too far south and west.

John congrats on the rabbet plane, also something a desperately need to get for myself! Did you physically vist Smitty's place? If so: ENVIOUS. May or may not have used shots of his shop for computer backgrounds…...


----------



## Mosquito

> May or may not have used shots of his shop for computer backgrounds…...
> 
> - Slyy


^ lol awesome.

And I hope to get some more hollows and rounds one way or another… Been wanting to try making one for a while now, just haven't compiled all the tools for it yet.


----------



## donwilwol

> I had a really beaten up Siegley #5. It was missing the knob and tote, had a broken frog, and was rusted out the wazoo. So I took a grinder to it and made it into an infill with cherry infill. Works great now. I didn t even know what it was when I started grinding it down.
> 
> - Ripthorn


You don't happen to have the yoke still laying around do you? I need one!


----------



## bandit571

I happen to have a yoke still sitting around in the spares box, I think…


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, I will have to look around, I think I kept a couple of things from when I took it apart. As for pics, I took them, and they are somewhere in this thread, but I couldn't find them to save my life


----------



## Slyy

I can at least speak to the knowledge that I do recall seeing Brian's infill posted in here somewhere, think it may have even been reposted a time or two.
But I don't think anyone would complain if he found them and posted again for all to gaze and wonder!


----------



## Buckethead

Side note: as noted by others, planes on ebay, specifically, stanley #7, #8, #45, #46, #48, #49, #55, #71, #72 and their counterparts have become so pricey that considering high end new planes is really making sense.

Finding a jack or smoother in the wild is easy enough, and I've found a couple specialty planes by lucky chance, (92, 78 in bad shape) but I just don't know if I've got the wherewithal to snag a 45, or tongue and groover, or router plane. You spend so much time stalking, only to be sniped. ( which is what I'm trying to do anyway, so no foul, but still it's teh suxor)

I'm thinking saving up a few more pennies is an easier task than finding a good user on teh bhey of doom.


----------



## donwilwol

> Don, I will have to look around, I think I kept a couple of things from when I took it apart. As for pics, I took them, and they are somewhere in this thread, but I couldn t find them to save my life
> 
> - Ripthorn


If you have a Siegley yoke let me know what you want for it.

Bandit, same thing. My #4 is missing the yoke, and is otherwise complete.


----------



## donwilwol

I posted this on my forum, facebook page and elsewhere.

I've seen way to many planes with these exact notches for them to be random. What are they for? Anybody know?


----------



## john2005

> John congrats on the rabbet plane, also something a desperately need to get for myself! Did you physically vist Smitty s place? If so: ENVIOUS. May or may not have used shots of his shop for computer backgrounds…...
> 
> - Slyy


No visit, just had to squeeze all the juicy tid-bits out of this tool. Turns out it has a thing for the #9 too. Who knew?

And Don, is it possible that they are guage marks fro the iron? They look too wide for that, but maybe?


----------



## CFrye

> I posted this on my forum, facebook page and elsewhere.
> 
> I ve seen way to many planes with these exact notches for them to be random. What are they for? Anybody know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W


Reminds me of notching the ears of livestock…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> No visit, just had to squeeze all the juicy tid-bits out of this tool. Turns out it has a thing for the #9 too. Who knew?
> 
> - john2005


That #78 is definitely outta line. What starts in the not-wall-hung *stays* in the not-wall-hung. That's the rule…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If you are a collector, a #205 block for sale on the 'bay. Don't see them often.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-Defiance-Steel-Block-Plane-/291378088503?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d77cca37


----------



## DanKrager

Candy, you are most likely on the right path…notched cattle ears are the modern branding to ID the beast. I'm with you…it's most likely an ID mark of the owner working in a group that "shared" tools. Turners do this with their turnings. By putting tiny scored lines in a unique pattern they "sign" their work. My turnings are so identified with a very difficult to duplicate pattern. If someone is skilled enough to duplicate my sign I'm proud to have my mark on it.
DanK


----------



## Buckethead

> I posted this on my forum, facebook page and elsewhere.
> 
> I ve seen way to many planes with these exact notches for them to be random. What are they for? Anybody know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W


Repeat setting of frog? Nope. Frog doesn't adjust that far, does it?

Depth guage using another piece of stock as a fence? For use in thicknessing?

Impossible?

Ahhh. I've got it! Aerodynamics. Scientists have discovered that flutes in a whale's tail actually ease exit turbulence. Some clever woodworker in days past figured this out and put it into practice. Probably a guy from Maine.


----------



## bandit571

> I posted this on my forum, facebook page and elsewhere.
> 
> I ve seen way to many planes with these exact notches for them to be random. What are they for? Anybody know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of what my Late Dad would do to all of his tools. He would grind three small notches.
> 
> I'll go a-digging, think mine is just a run-of-the-mill Stanley cast iron yoke. Will also see IF the pin is still around.
> 
> - Don W


----------



## donwilwol

I really don't think they are makers marks. Of all I've seen, its always been 3 notches, and always about the same spacing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sounds like you're buying all of Father Bandit's old tools!


----------



## chrisstef

"Before i put another notch in my lipstick case .."

Sorry i just went joan jett. My apologies.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Needed to be said, I think.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I just always assumed they were owners marks. Hmmm.

You guys looked like you needed a shavings pic.


----------



## bandit571

Notches like this









and a yoke like this









Also got a few other toys out









And, while it does look nice and sunny outside









it is about 60 degrees too cold..


----------



## DLK

> I posted this on my forum, facebook page and elsewhere.
> 
> I ve seen way to many planes with these exact notches for them to be random. What are they for? Anybody know?
> 
> - Don W


For a clue lets see how far apart are the notices? 1/4" and 3/8" (1/2") (Measure both the point of the notch and the length of the top edge.) My thoughts are three. (1) tool owner marks, which I think we have refuted, (2) for measurement, (3) for engagement. By the latter I mean some other device is connected or fitted to the plane,
perhaps to secure it to a cabinet via a clip or to secure the plane to the bench. Or a "stick" is placed there to aide in pushing the plane into a position that is not at arms length.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sharpened the iron on the Boy's Tool Chest block plane, and the initial take was 'wow…'










Wow as in 'troubling,' of course. One edge of iron has a depressed look to it, the obverse is raised. Like it was cut in a shear, over and over, without any finishing at the factory. No surprise, really. I'm just saying.

It does hunt now. As much as a steel block piece o' crap is capable of hunting, that is.










Okay, back to of your dreams:


----------



## Mosquito

ouch Smitty, how long did that take to flatten? lol

I tuned up my shoulder plane this afternoon, and sharpened both Lie-Nielsen's while I was at it.


----------



## Buckethead

> "Before i put another notch in my lipstick case .."
> 
> Sorry i just went joan jett. My apologies.
> 
> - chrisstef


Au contrizzle, mon frizzle. That would be Pat Benetar.


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, I looked earlier. No yoke, but I do have a blade and the depth adjustment knob. There may not have even been a functioning yoke on it when I disassembled it, which was 2 or 3 years ago. I couldn't find my pictures of the infill, so I may have to take a couple more.


----------



## lateralus819

> "Before i put another notch in my lipstick case .."
> 
> Sorry i just went joan jett. My apologies.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> Au contrizzle, mon frizzle. That would be Pat Benetar.
> 
> - Buckethead


Wow that made me laugh so much LOL. Thanks for that buckethead!


----------



## Tim457

> Okay, back to of your dreams:
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Well the other one is from some kind of dream, it's just not a good one. Interesting looking thing for sure though.



> Au contrizzle, mon frizzle. That would be Pat Benetar.
> - Buckethead


Wow Bucket, nice Pepe Le Pew and Snoop Dog mashup, with added classic rock knowledge. Impressive.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How about a pair of steel blocks? Two for half-money, and worth a fraction of what you paid to see.


----------



## Mosquito

> Two for half-money, and worth a fraction of what you paid to see.
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


lol awesome.

Steel plane Sunday?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holy FeC3!


----------



## Mosquito

That's probably one of my favorite shavings pics to date. Sure I've had thinner, and possibly better looking shavings. I've definitely had better looking planes and backgrounds for shavings pictures, but if I was allowed to anthropomorphize it, I'd say it's feeling personal victory lol


----------



## Mosquito

Also, I just realized it's 3 years and 1 day since I joined LJ's


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Mos! Glad you're here!


----------



## Mosquito

First post in this epic thread, I'd say I was fairly accurate in my assessment lol



> You know… I just finished reading through this whole thread, and I have to say… I hate it, and I love it… makes me want to start buying hand planes like mad, but then I realize how much I can t afford  I ve got a fair few tools waiting in storage from my grandfather though, so now I m getting excited to check them out!
> 
> - Mosquito


----------



## Tim457

Haha that is pretty accurate. How many more planes would you say you've acquired since writing that?  And that is a purdy shaving.


----------



## Mosquito

oh boy…

59 off the top of my head, may be a few more I'm missing.


----------



## ToddJB

1/3 of those are 45s. Ha. 59 that's awesome.


----------



## bandit571

A 78 in action









Making a bottom for a box for the shop toys to gather in









Just taking things easy in the Dungeon Shop..


----------



## Mosquito

only 5 of them are 45's Todd!

But there's also a 55, a KK64 (#45 made for Keen Kutter), and a pair of #46's lol

10% 45's
15.25% combination planes


----------



## theoldfart

Don't you want to put up a pie chart Moss


----------



## JayT

Pie charts are so 80's, Kevin, a ring graph would be more appropriate.


----------



## Buckethead

Let's do a Venn Diagram to see how many plane functions within Mos' collection overlap potential #45 functions.

Teh epic VD:


----------



## Mosquito

oh man, no donut graph! I've been fighting with one for 2 weeks now at work, getting it set up, configured, and getting populated with data from the database… lol


----------



## Buckethead

ZOMG I GOT IT DO A HEAT MAP THOSE ARE AWZUM


----------



## theoldfart

I'll stick with my Neanderthals/Gallootness graphing style, straight lines and pies thank you!


----------



## jmartel




----------



## Mosquito

Thought of a few more, up to 62 now


----------



## theoldfart

What's wrong with that?


----------



## terryR




----------



## theoldfart

Pork pie? That's a hat!


----------



## DonBroussard

jmartel-Those are some REALLY good charts! And funny too!

Mos-Nice chart of planes by manufacturer. 62 planes in three years, with a linear projection of 186 in the next six years.


----------



## DanKrager

Wow, Mos. 186 planes would tip that till right over! And could even be hard on the Workmate!

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, the challenge has been thrown down. Rise to the linear projection. RISE!


----------



## Mosquito

lol I'd run out of room well before I'd have to worry about the plane till or the workmate


----------



## Buckethead

Is the Ward combo plane really a stanley with ward badging?

Also: this is a sexy little bish:










Saw one on teh bhey. Also spotted: Siegley combo plane. Also sexy.


----------



## Mosquito

Siegley plow planes are indeed good looking, but I'd probably still prefer a miller's patent if I was just going for looks .

I've been waiting for the right deal on an 043 for a while, but haven't found one yet.

I would say a wards master combo plane is almost certainly made by Stanley


----------



## Tim457

Bucket I think Ward's combination is the one Superdave had and was convinced it was Stanley made. I've seen other posts where the Ward's were thread compatible with 45's too. It's no guarantee they made them all since they could have switched manufacturers along the line, but seems like a good bet.


----------



## Buckethead

Alright Mos, define "right deal" for a record 043.


----------



## Mosquito

Depends on how I'm feeling lol I'd like to find one around $30. I've got a #45 (or 5) so it's not a matter of need lol


----------



## lateralus819

Wow 62 planes thats a lot! Not enough though! 

I probably have less then 30 i bet.

I sold all my duplicates except for my #4 1/2s.

Actually i have about 15 of that size alone lol.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

We're not going to start counting, are we?


----------



## Buckethead

I saw a record 43 on ebay for a 108 shipped, buy it now. It was pristine with box. Not vastly unreasonable, considering the price of a more common shoulder plane, etc. the guy (British) had a bunch of pristine high end collectibles. You've probably perused his stuff before.


----------



## Mosquito

I thought about pulling all of them out for a group shot/round up, but then thought better of it lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Couldn't see detail, probably. Too many makes for a bad picture.


----------



## Buckethead

Plus the two hour time commitment.


----------



## CL810

> Is the Ward combo plane really a stanley with ward badging?
> 
> - Buckethead


I've had both, side by side, and ignoring the names there was absolutely no difference.


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks Andy. Looking on ebay tryna fine a fowteh five. Errbuddy wantsta buy a boat from sellin a handplane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Does someone want a project plane?










Needs all cutters, short rods, beading stop and knickers/knicker screws. Has long rods and is fully a 'B' model #45.










Not for the feint of heart, it's project material, but I'll sell for $25 plus ship to Anyone wanting to jump in. More pictures if you'd like, PM me.


----------



## Mosquito

> Couldn t see detail, probably. Too many makes for a bad picture.
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop





> Plus the two hour time commitment.
> - Buckethead


That, and my bench doesn't have that kind of surface area lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay. We'll walk through the numbers, starting with #1. Don, you're first.


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty, we ought to be done with that about the time Stef finishes his bench.
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

End of the year or so, yep! Tomorrow is #2.


----------



## Mosquito

> Okay. We ll walk through the numbers, starting with #1. Don, you re first.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I actually really like that idea lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Let's do it.

Each weekday, on model. Weekends for recap of the preceeding week. Sound like a plan? Only prob is, no #1 without Don.


----------



## jmartel

Cross posting from the shop thread, but I started to make a plane till today out of Alder. It's rather large, at 32" tall, but the #8 takes up a lot of room, and I wanted storage underneath for block planes.










One side of the dovetails is decent










The other, not so much. Needs a bunch of shims. I think I just rushed it, and I should have practiced on some scrap first. Oh well. It's shop stuff, so it doesn't really matter.










Oh well. Never said I was good at dovetails. I'd only ever done them in practice before, and on scrap about 3" wide. At least it's still a tight fit, so it'll be strong enough.

And with the top cross rail dovetailed in. I'll need to put a heavy chamfer on the rail before I put the ply on that will hold the planes.


----------



## john2005

> Does someone want a project plane?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I think Mos was looking for one of those…


----------



## Mosquito

Definitely not John, I've got enough. Though I may have some spare parts for anyone who does take it on lol

I'm in, but can't help with the #1 problem…

Sweet looking till so far JMart


----------



## bandit571

I would jump on that project plane, but…being on the DL right now, no money in the till…

As for a Stanley #1….









Would a #1…...22 do? Almost the same size as a block plane…









Not sure what "type" it is, though…


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I was talking with someone and he stated that I should retract my plane blade when it's in the saw till or lay it on it's side so I don't damage or dull the blade,my thought is it's not moving in the till so how could it.
is his statement fact or fiction? discuss


----------



## DLK

I should post this in the rust hunting thread, but I see Smity has offered up a 45 and I thought I should compete. LOL.

I was scanning e-bay looking for a Miter Box to go with my orphaned miter box saw when I came a cross this advertisement:

*ANTIQUE Vintage Wood Handle PLANE Planer MITER Box SAW-OLD ORNATE WHAT IS IT?
*

*Seller notes:* "I really am not sure just what this is, other than VERY OLD, Wood & Cast Iron, VERY ORNATE, and GORGEOUS! I think it is a planer or possibly a miter box part of some type, but just not positive. I see no words on it anywhere but very ornate design in the steel, as you can see. All the knobs and the wing nut turn freely, but I cannot adjust anything. May need to be freed up. This is an awesome display piece, it's just that i do not know what it is. Over all length is 10.5". 7" wide, wing nut to the end of the rods. Strange piece, very old, for sure."










Original listing where there are more photos.

The starting bid was $9.99 (plus $8.50 shipping). It made me laugh so on a whim I bid $9.99 and (unfortunately) won. My friend Chuck says it will (or was) a good learning experience.

Now as I understand it in order to be considered a true lumberjock everyone must own one and a half Stanley 45s. I think I am 1/10 of the way there. Maybe I should take Smitty up on buying the 45 project plane he offered.

(Maybe 45s need there own forum.)


----------



## theoldfart

DonK, there is a forum
As for yours, you could probably part yours out and recoup your cost. Even things like screws and the like have a value to someone who needs them to complete a rust hunt find.


----------



## DLK

*Kevin* thanks for the 45 forum link. Its on my watch list now. If it ever gets above freezing here I'll get "my" 45 cleaned up and see where to go from there.


----------



## Mosquito

> I was talking with someone and he stated that I should retract my plane blade when it s in the saw till or lay it on it s side so I don t damage or dull the blade,my thought is it s not moving in the till so how could it.
> is his statement fact or fiction? discuss
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


I've heard it as well. I've also heard others say it doesn't matter (Paul Sellers, most notably) as it's not moving (like you said), and he's not setting it on things that would damage it. You think about it, your workbench isn't going to be much different to the plane iron than what you're planing.

My take; does it have an effect on the blade? I'm sure it does, to some extent. Is the extent of the effect something I worry about? Absolutely not. I'm guessing it's not going to do anything more than what a single pass with the plane on a piece of wood will do.


----------



## DanKrager

Combo, I can't see the photo really well, but it has familiar tells of one of the elusive Stanley 46 planes. The surest identification is the skew blade. The second is that the rods have a hole in the end to unscrew them from the body. A third is that 46's don't have a blade adjuster. 
I would clean it up a bit just enough to make it more presentable and see whose interested. I'd rather buy it myself than see it torn apart for parts.

ppppppphhhhhht. Miter box accessory my foot! 
DanK


----------



## jmartel

> I was talking with someone and he stated that I should retract my plane blade when it s in the saw till or lay it on it s side so I don t damage or dull the blade,my thought is it s not moving in the till so how could it.
> is his statement fact or fiction? discuss
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


I doubt it has any noticeable effect so long as you aren't slamming the plane down or moving it around as you said. I personally don't and won't worry about it when putting my planes away.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, I think your on to something there.

DanK, better pic by any chance?


----------



## Mosquito

Early #45's had no blade adjustment, and holes in the ends of the rods that are threaded into the main casting.

However, from the original listing, it's definitely a #46. The skewed blade holder is obvious in other pictures. The keyholes in the second skate is a #46 thing, they never did that on the #45. I really like that fence, but the screws that hold it on to the skate will cost you significantly (as well as the fence). With out the fence, it's basically a dado plane only.

It is, however, quite obviously broken unfortunately:


----------



## Tim457

Early 45's had threaded arms too, but I don't know about the holes to unscrew them. There are other things that don't look right for a 45, but I couldn't tell if that's because it's not a 45 or because it's early. I do notice the floral motif. It does seem to fit the description from Patrick's B&G of an early 46 missing a guide plate. Measure the length of the arms for us when you get it Don.


----------



## DanKrager

I'm with Mos on the planes sitting in a till. I've heard all kinds of BOOOOGGGGGUUUUS notions about handling a plane, from not putting them on the bench blade down to lifting the plane on the return stroke etc. The only one that comes closest to making sense is the lifting of the plane on the return stroke to reduce wear on the blade. IMHO the worst that can happen is that by not lifting on the return stroke you "hone" the blade a bit at the wrong angle on the return stroke. There is an argument to be made about the return stroke lift messing up your muscle memory of holding the plane perpendicular to the board. That argument is irrelevant when surfacing a board.

I can see that if your bench is cluttered with metal tools and you carelessly "toss" the plane in their direction, some blade damage could occur. But placing them carefully in a till? Not a chance.

In short, if you're concerned about it, place a small pad under the toe of the plane in the till so the blade is suspended. FYI, my till doesn't have such.

Disclaimer: All of this assumes the wood being used is not abnormally abrasive or filled with dirt.
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Just so it's more obvious, he shared the original listing with more pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-Vintage-Wood-Handle-PLANE-Planer-MITER-Box-SAW-OLD-ORNATE-WHAT-IS-IT-/400850896407?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=m1op2bRMhxlT6oC2zESTrDxYCag%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&rmvSB=true


----------



## DanKrager

Good call on the broken toe there Mos. Couldn't see that in Don's original picture.
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

> In short, if you re concerned about it, place a small pad under the toe of the plane in the till so the blade is suspended. FYI, my till doesn t have such.
> - Dan Krager


I was thinking if they were that worried about it, they could also just chisel out a small recess where the blade sits in the till. I know I like to get my (smoothing especially) plane set and leave it there until I have reason to change it when in use. I'd rather not have to reset the plane every time.


----------



## Mosquito

This is an early #45, with holes in the rods, and no depth adjustmet:









-

And on a related note, I came across this picture from Paul Hamler









http://www.handplane.com/Planemaker-Gallery/categories.php?cat_id=72


----------



## jmartel

You can also plane boards thinner that are in the center of the till so there's a bit of a hollow there. I've seen that on a few of the tills. Of course, it doesn't work if you use plywood.


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks for posting that early 45 pic, Mos. I knew they didn't have adjusters, but did not know for sure about the threaded rods. You'll notice I was cautious in my description… 

I've seen a bunch of Paul's work and it is ALL jaw dropping beautiful! Love me some miniatures.
DanK


----------



## DLK

I see yes it has broken toe. So only good for parts I guess. Not a good buy, except for the story. It will take me some time to get to cleaning it. I'm so busy now. But, I'll measure when I get home from work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don K, PM your address and the #45 will be on the way to you, as you were the first with interest!

EDIT: Note a single #2 today yet?


----------



## Mosquito

Oh, we're moving on? I didn't know if we were waiting for someone with a #1 to post pictures first *cough* Don *cough*

I'll have to wait until I get home to post pictures of the #2. I don't have any other than in group shots :-(


----------



## theoldfart

Yous'e guys and yer Number One and Number Two. Poop on ya!


----------



## Airframer

No. 2? Here ya go..


----------



## DLK

> Don K, PM your address and the #45 will be on the way to you, as you were the first with interest!
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Done!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice, Eric. Early SW stamp, too.

Maybe Don will catch up with us this weekend and provide the #1 shot. We'll get through #4 1/2 this week, and resume the count-up with #5 next week Monday (by then maybe Kevin can join in the fun, lawl).


----------



## 33706

A SweetHeart stamp on the *back* of the cutter?


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, phbbbt! and I gotta 4 AND a MF 9 so there. Mongo does want a 4 1/2, just don't find them here a bouts.

OH Yea, got tree trees as well.


----------



## Airframer

> A SweetHeart stamp on the *back* of the cutter?
> 
> - poopiekat


Yep.. It's got a stamp on the front AND back of the blade.


----------



## Tim457

Haha, I thought you guys were going in rank order by plane counts and waiting for Don to go first.  He says he has a lot but I know PK and Doc do too.


----------



## donwilwol

Sorry, busy day. #1


----------



## Mosquito

^ ah yeah, now we can get rolling!



> Mongo does want a 4 1/2, just don t find them here a bouts.
> - theoldfart


I've got a spare one if you've got a good tote for it lol


----------



## 33706

*My #2 Eclipse FingerJammer*


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can't post my #2 pic-o-the-day until later tonight, but I like the start we have!

(insert quip about Kevin not having a #1 OR #2 here)

- he said, ducking and running -


----------



## theoldfart

1+2=3 and I have three threes.nya nya


----------



## theoldfart

not to hijack the thread BUT, poopiekat I like that turn screw.


----------



## terryR

No 1's or 2's here…gonna bust out with 3's though! 

Finally, counted my handplanes…77 total since joining the Slippery Slope 1114 days ago.










Fun stuff!


----------



## Mosquito

What I want to know, Terry, is why you have a precision of 1? lol


----------



## terryR

^LOL.
No clue what I'm doing with pie charts, Mos!


----------



## rhybeka

hurry up and get to 4 so I can play 

I'm still cussing and trying to get small plane blades sharpened properly without screwing up the bevel. (think #78 and #45) Since I already suck at sharpening and need a - what's the word? remedial? class - guess I need to go back to my sharpening books!


----------



## jmartel

77? How do you ever figure out which one to use? Damn man.


----------



## Mosquito

for me, it's honesty whatever mood I'm in… I've been using the Siegley the past few days, because I want to lol


----------



## jmartel

I can't play till 5 1/4, unless you count the LV LAS as a #4.


----------



## richardwootton

I don't get to play until tomorrow with my #3!


----------



## Slyy

> I can t play till 5 1/4, unless you count the LV LAS as a #4.
> 
> - jmartel


Gonna have to have a "joker" play maybe JMart.


----------



## terryR

Will be a while till I get to see that 444, too! 

jmart, hey maybe that's why I'm so slow to get anything done. Too busy wiping dust and rust off those planes! Most of mine are still waiting for restoration really.


----------



## Buckethead

I bid on an ebay auction because I wanted to be like Smitty.










My fidalla ($5) bid was topped.

And this looks fortyfivish, but then again, no. From CL a couple hours away. Anyone able to ID this?


----------



## Mosquito

I'm in the same boat Terry. I'm hoping to get all the Keen Kutters rockin' this year. I'm slow lol


----------



## terryR

Oooohhh…major brain fart!

My #2…










707=2, right?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

7" is a #2 size, right?

All MFers, Sargents, KKers, etc. etc. need to jump in with their equivalents when the time comes, to edjamacate the rest of us!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I bid on an ebay auction because I wanted to be like Smitty.
> 
> My fidalla ($5) bid was topped.
> 
> - Buckethead


For the record, 'twas not me that topped your fidallabid.

EDIT: And beside all the block planes coming in the Teens, I'm looking forward to some good Tranny pics when we get to the 20s.


----------



## terryR

Smitty, how about shop-built planes? By length? A special day down the road?

I forsee fractionals being a challenge.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shop built, show and tell on the day that's most like what you've created. There's always the Sat and Sun after to re-show, too.


----------



## donwilwol

#2


----------



## ToddJB

Gonna be awhile before folks can show off their Craftsman 3732s


----------



## Ripthorn

I will have to figure out when to show off my shop built infills. I pulled out the materials to start a new one today. Let's see how it goes. Compared to the guitars I build, another infill ought to be pretty quick.


----------



## Buckethead

NOT SO FAST TODD










Too bad the Craftsman version looks better than the Sargent.


----------



## bandit571

You'll have to wait until after the 1455s









Ain't he cute?


----------



## DLK

I think you boys need to up your game. I saw this on Ebay.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#2 in it's place:










And benchtop:


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, Martha Stewart help you lay out that cabinet?


----------



## MNclone

> I m with Mos on the planes sitting in a till. I ve heard all kinds of BOOOOGGGGGUUUUS notions about handling a plane, from not putting them on the bench blade down to lifting the plane on the return stroke etc. The only one that comes closest to making sense is the lifting of the plane on the return stroke to reduce wear on the blade. IMHO the worst that can happen is that by not lifting on the return stroke you "hone" the blade a bit at the wrong angle on the return stroke. There is an argument to be made about the return stroke lift messing up your muscle memory of holding the plane perpendicular to the board. That argument is irrelevant when surfacing a board.
> 
> I can see that if your bench is cluttered with metal tools and you carelessly "toss" the plane in their direction, some blade damage could occur. But placing them carefully in a till? Not a chance.
> 
> In short, if you re concerned about it, place a small pad under the toe of the plane in the till so the blade is suspended. FYI, my till doesn t have such.
> 
> Disclaimer: All of this assumes the wood being used is not abnormally abrasive or filled with dirt.
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Last summer I was at a garage sale and grabbed a defiance jack with a $3 price tag on it. The iron had multiple large nicks in it. I set it on the table to look at some other items and the old man started chewing me out for setting the plane iron down.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nope, ScottyByo did.


----------



## theoldfart

Miss him and his posts


----------



## richardwootton

> Miss him and his posts
> 
> - theoldfart


Him and Al both!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't like where this is headed.

Took pictures for the next several days worth of The Index. Only through jack planes and the count is 27.

Got to pare down.


----------



## terryR

Sweet 2, Smitty, glad I stayed up late! 
That till looks like a cool place to hang.


----------



## Buckethead

> Got to pair down.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Freudian slip? (Could be interpreted as finding a double for each plane)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hah! Just fixed the typo, and now it's caught.

It's worse than doubles. Way too many smoothers, too many 3s.


----------



## john2005

Well, no 1's or 2's here, but this Box elder cuts nice. Smells nice too. I know, I know, its a weed and all, but hey, for shop stuff, I don't think it will hurt anything. Them chisels there need a home.


----------



## Mosquito

I should feel bad, I haven't sharpened my #2 yet


----------



## Ripthorn

Gentlemen (and ladies, of course), I have started a new blog series on my newest infill building adventure: a small smoother in the style of Ron Brese. If you care to follow along, it is here. Here is where it is after about 1.5 hrs:


----------



## Mosquito

> Took pictures for the next several days worth of The Index.
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I did the same thing, enough to get through Friday lol Somehow, I have a lot of #3s… same for #5's

So… where does the Buck Rogers smoother come in? It's narrower like a #4, but the same length as a #4-1/2…


----------



## Buckethead

4.25?


----------



## Slyy

You Fellas, I like this new tradition. My collection lags far behind what I'd like but there's a few numbers I'll throw out!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> So… where does the Buck Rogers smoother come in? It s narrower like a #4, but the same length as a #4-1/2…
> 
> - Mosquito


That thing is so cool, you need to post it for both.


----------



## jmartel

> Gentlemen (and ladies, of course), I have started a new blog series on my newest infill building adventure: a small smoother in the style of Ron Brese. If you care to follow along, it is here. Here is where it is after about 1.5 hrs:
> 
> - Ripthorn


In for this as it's something I'd like to do at some point.


----------



## richardwootton

> 4.25?
> 
> - Buckethead


Nope. 4.75, because I'm pretty sure it can fly to outer space…


----------



## richardwootton

> I should feel bad, I haven t sharpened my #2 yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


Mos! Take care o' dat bidness!


----------



## richardwootton

Happy Fat Tuesday fellars!

Side note; sorry for the multiple posts, but I did just throw strings of beads at my friends…


----------



## Mosquito

I've gotta get the darn thing flat first, that's why I haven't sharpened it up yet. The bottom was quite pitted, and I was working on that. I may get to it soon, but it's not that high on my priority list, sadly


----------



## richardwootton

> I ve gotta get the darn thing flat first, that s why I haven t sharpened it up yet. The bottom was quite pitted, and I was working on that. I may get to it soon, but it s not that high on my priority list, sadly
> 
> - Mosquito


I totally get that. I never use my #3 because my damn paws feel super crowded, I can't even imagine how jammed up they'd be in a #2.


----------



## 33706

Thanks, TOF, about the turn-screw. I use it for stubborn cutter/chipper screws. They only have to look at it and spin themselves out.


----------



## terryR

Too bad August is on the road…I think he has a LN2? Definitely too small for my 10 thumbs! As are these 3's mostly…but I keep trying…










types 11, 16, 17, and 19…


----------



## bandit571

Numb-bah THREE, on Parade









Ah-bout…FACE!









Pass…in review!









Wards #3 by Stanley from WWII
Millers Falls #8
Dunlap York Pitch #3 From West Germany
Windsor #33 Scrub plane.


----------



## DanKrager

Well put, Bandit! An army of planes. Would that be an airforce?
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Ground-pounder!

Nothing against the Air Farce, but….

Wait until we get to the #5s….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Two pics of #3s, as a couple came out of hiding after missing the first group photo.

Left to Right: T16, T13, Simmons (in back) and Fulton.










Then a couple of Craftsman examples.


----------



## putty

This one will be a double poster


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^jumping ahead from the 600s, Putty? Nice bedrock, men!


----------



## planepassion

Just the one #3, T11. I have since replaced the tote/knob with type-11 appropriate fixtures…


----------



## chrisstef

Hadnt seen any the Union crew out yet, must be a holiday ….. so here she is a Union #3


----------



## Buckethead

Brad sets the standard by including the money shot. Watch and learn, boys.


----------



## theoldfart

Goody, now I can play. Tree Tree's


















Obviously I do not qualify as a buff daddy


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That one on the right is missing it's doomaflachi, Kevin. Did you know?


----------



## theoldfart

No, it's not supposed to be like that?


----------



## Mosquito

My stash of #3's










Left to right:
Pair of Stanley T11 (one c, one not), no-name with a Stanley iron, pair of Keen Kutter KK series


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No 3 pre-cocobolo. 









Post….


----------



## Tim457

Ooh, I can play today, though not of anyone's dreams. My girls kept wanting to use my planes, but most are too heavy for them and I didn't want them to drop my smoother, so I picked these two #3 sized up at garage sales and whatnot. The one on the right is a Hudson Forge and I had to scrape the rest of the peeling bright red lacquer off the handle and the one on the left is Fulton. They do pretty decent with them, can get shavings and everything.









And good stuff fellas, this is going to be fun.


----------



## terryR

Great smoothers, guys!

Haven't seen Sargent represented, so…










a lil 408 that showed up with the iron and breaker rusted in the mouth. Type 5.

And, what's a smoother for?


----------



## terryR

Yep, Brad wins the shavings showdown! 

Got a special 3 to save for tonight!!!


----------



## Mosquito

I guess I do have some shavings shots of my #3 kickin' around.

Here's some old ones (i.e. workmate lol)










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, two Fultons today, making them twice the number of LNs posted. Whoduthunkit?

Very nice cocobolo upgrades you done, Red. Beautiful, actually.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I'm not sure what these are I think the 3 on the right are #4? and maybe 5's on the left?
There are no #'s on any of them or names just made in the usa on the blue one's.Guesses?
anyone have a idea on the brown plastic handled one,third from right.who made it etc.


----------



## terryR

Daddywoof, sorry, but you must now subtract 5 points from your *Total Galoot Score* for jumping ahead to 4's and 5's. of course, since I cannot ID any of your collection, I should subtract 5 points from MY score as well. LOL!

Smitty, I think we should post trannies based on length or last digit…else Stanleys will appear in the 20's and Sargents in the 30's! And I think we should allow 603's with 3's.

My 2centavos only…


----------



## Airframer

My contribution to three day..


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, I seem to recall you have a custom .5 small smoother you made for a special guy. Pic should be here, just saying!


----------



## Airframer

As requested ;-)


----------



## terryR

^very nice.
More info, please!


----------



## daddywoofdawg

sorry thought we were at 4.
"Smitty, I think we should post trannies based on length or last digit…else Stanleys will appear in the 20's and Sargents in the 30's! And I think we should allow 603's with 3's." How about using the first number like a 444 could be with the fours, or planes with 2 numbers, then 3, etc.


----------



## Mosquito

But I was looking forward to 10, 'cause I have one lol


----------



## terryR

sorry, daddywoof, you know I'm just kidding ya.

last digits usually refer to the size…just so we get a bunch of 8" long bench planes today…
DonW must be busy working…would love to see a 5408…


----------



## Mosquito

How about day goes by Stanley #'s, and any other maker in that same size. So for example tomorrow #4's. 604, Millers Falls #7, Sargent #9, etc all welcome. Keeps the numbering easy, and the planes matching


----------



## CL810

Here is my lone '3'. Haven't gotten around to refurbing it yet….


----------



## terryR

> How about day goes by Stanley # s, and any other maker in that same size. So for example tomorrow #4 s. 604, Millers Falls #7, Sargent #9, etc all welcome. Keeps the numbering easy, and the planes matching
> 
> - Mosquito


+1

...keeping the numbering easy. LOL. 3, 603, 5408, 708…


----------



## 33706

Don W will win this competition. Remember he has that gangplank plane that's over 5 feet long.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> How about day goes by Stanley # s, and any other maker in that same size. So for example tomorrow #4 s. 604, Millers Falls #7, Sargent #9, etc all welcome. Keeps the numbering easy, and the planes matching
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> +1
> 
> ...keeping the numbering easy. LOL. 3, 603, 5408, 708…
> 
> - terryR


+1


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

When we het to joinery planes it'll be interesting, with all the makers. But most had similar offerings, such as the #103 and #65. Not an exact science, but Stanley numbers are the most documented and extensive.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, this sure is spicing up the ol' epic thread. Ahh….for the love of hand planes. What it's all about.


----------



## Ripthorn

I'm hoping someone has stuff like the Norris A13 and A27 that they can show off. Yes, I am kind of obsessed, thank you very much.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm thinking of an Infill Friday after we finish with the bench planes.


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, Smitty, you just dangled the right bait to get me (and my camera) off the bench and into the arena.


----------



## ToddJB

Me 3.


----------



## terryR

this show and tell is not just fun…
...it's also pushed me to count and organize my rehab patients!

found three more planes in a box today, so should update my pie…LOL.










I guess 3's are 9" long…not 8".

Here's 2 unrestored "3's". A Type5 Stanley with a busted frog, and a Sargent 3408 which needs a new sole…I love the patina of the tranny, and it poses in our living room most days.










And a restored Vaughn and Bushnell that Dan sharpened 2 years ago, and replaced the bent breaker for me! New Bubinga wood since the originals were badly oil stained.










Still looking for a proper cap…


----------



## CL810

Terry, that has to bring a smile to your face every time you reach for it.


----------



## terryR

Andy…ummm…that V&B is another poser.  what a shame, too, since it has a bedrock-like frog, and heavy casting.

The front boss lacks any threads for the knob to use for attachment, came with some plastic junk when I bought it off kneeBay.

maybe now is a good to ask the group about threaded inserts again?


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, I have the same problem with a Stanley #4 (type 13?) that I picked up for 10 bucks. I have been debating whether I should do something like a threaded insert, or grind out the boss and put an infill-style bun in there.


----------



## terryR

Brian, with your skills, I'd say go for the infill look.
With MY skills, I better look for a $2 steel insert.


----------



## Mosquito

> I m thinking of an Infill Friday after we finish with the bench planes.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I like it


----------



## summerfi

Here's my one and only No. 3. I'm not much of a plane guy, so most of my planes are one and onlies.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan has a nice assortment of V&B, wish he'd come around more often, too.


----------



## terryR

^+1 to that.
Bob, that's a good-lookin plane!

Saved my best 3 for last…










An un-restored Sargent 708 Auto-Set. Today I decided to sharpen the iron, and make some shavings! Probably been a long time since this little smoother saw wood judging by the non-flat iron.

I still need to close the mouth a little and stop some tearout, but was pleased with these results after finding how difficult all the knobs were to fettle! 

since the frog is completely different, this lil 3 feels OK in my farmer's hands…not so cramped. Awesome! Another user!!!


----------



## richardwootton

> Here is my lone 3 . Haven t gotten around to refurbing it yet….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CL810


CL810, you should send that little guy my way and I'd be happy to alleviate you of the heavy burden to rehab such an unsightly plane!


----------



## donwilwol

I was a bit behind, so my late #3 entries, all Sargent. A #708, a #8, and a 5408. Sorry about the dark photo.


----------



## Pimzedd

Just one #3 for me still in the original box.










Untouched, just as I bought it.


----------



## bandit571

Well went and made a few shavings, with a couple number 3s









Stanley made for Wards in WWII, size #3









Millers Falls #8. The Dunlap Yorkie needs a round on the stones, and the scrub does not make see through shavings.

Might mosey/float (meds) down and work over the Yorkie a bit…..


----------



## lateralus819

My one and only #3. She is a beauty, SW era. Was gonna post photos of my old #603 but i sold it long ago before i had any other bedrocks.


----------



## lateralus819

Bob- What kind of camera are you using and is that natural light? Your photos are really nice.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks! Yeah, it's outside in the shade. I just use a cheap Canon point and shoot A590.


----------



## CL810

> CL810, you should send that little guy my way and I d be happy to alleviate you of the heavy burden to rehab such an unsightly plane!
> 
> - richardwootton


I'll get back to you later on that…...


----------



## Mosquito

Lighting is the key to good photos. It's amazing what you can do with an inexpensive camera with good lighting…


----------



## bandit571

Well, went back down to the shop ( kind of floated down the steps) and worked over the Dunlap Yorkie a bit. Needed a good cleaning, wood work needed a touch up for "Polite Comapny". Tuned the chipbreaker to mate exactly to the iron. Sharpened the iron by, one









grinding a new straighter edge, at about 25 degrees or so, two









Running the edge on both of these oil stones, then a 1k and a 2.5K paper, three









about 20 strokes on the bevel and the back. Assembled the plane back up. Set up a scrap of Cherry in the vise, and try the edge with the plane









Not too bad? Edge was shiny when done, too









As for the fourth of the No. 3s…..I might have sharpened it twice in the last three years. Makes a lot of chips









None of these are shelf displays, all are working planes. Took maybe 20 minutes to get the Yorkie back to working condition, if that.


----------



## Mosquito

Tasty tasty bevels…


----------



## WhoMe

I'm gonna be late to the party. My fingers are still healing from their encounter with my table saw so my garage isn't my priority and I just got use of most of my left hand again. Now that the stitches and bandages are off. So I'm living vicariously through you guys until I can get some segregated pics for this fun thread. I'll post as soon as I can.
Gotta add to this epic thread


----------



## bandit571

Must be the fourth day? Time for a pair of 4s









The only #4 sized planes I have, Millers Falls #9









Not much difference between them









One has a touch more camber than the other


----------



## bandit571

While the stamp on the front says "8", I think this one is also a #4 size, from Ohio Tool Co.









With a 2" wide iron.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The plane that started me down the slippery slope of vintage Stanley tools: A Type 13 #4 smoother. Purchased at an antique store in a neighboring town for $46. I knew it was overpriced, but up to that point it was the oldest plane I'd ever seen in person.










Still my go-to smoother, it lives in the 'not-wall-hung.'


----------



## terryR

Smitty, it seems all your tools have the perfect amount of patina and wear. That smoother is gorgeous, but looks like a tool that does work. Awesome, and a partial sticker…

4 fractionals Ok for today?


----------



## waho6o9

Yeah buddy great bevels no doubt

What's the back panel Moss?


----------



## summerfi

My No. 4 looks a lot like my No. 3.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

More #4 pics coming, that one was special.

EDIT: Damn, those are some fine looking planes you have, Bob. I shouldn't be surprised, though. Wanna be like Summerfi when I grow up…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#4 1/2 is for tomorrow, TR… sorry, gotta wait.  Glad you like the #4!

Beautiful work you're pulling off with that LN, Mos.

Someday I'll try a MF smoother.

Whome, sorry to hear of your run-in with that TS. Totally sucks, man.


----------



## JayT

Dang, I'm behind from being out of town for work, so if y'all will indulge me, I'll play catch up.

Pretend these were posted on Tuesday

The #2's

A Fulton 3708. I love this little plane. Kinda crazy that I don't use #3's at all because they aren't as comfortable to use as a #4, but this one that is even smaller gets frequent use and is very comfortable.










My shop made high angle smoother that is about the same size as a #2










The #3's that you can pretend were posted yesterday.

A Stanley Type 14 Sweetheart










and a Vaughan and Bushnell 803


----------



## terryR

^no worries…that gives you guys 24 hours to build up your resistance to a potentially sickening sight! 

Mos does such nice work, I WOULD want to be like him when I grow up…but I think he's 1/2 my age. LOL.


----------



## JayT

OK caught up.

Today's #4's

A V&B 904 and a Type 11 #4










Ohio Tools woody smoother that is similar in size.










ATM, I cannot find a pic of my Roundy Rock 604, so will have to post that one later today.


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, think about it. If you get to be like Mos when you grow up, you'll be his age too! LAWL
DanK


----------



## jmartel

If 4 1/2's are tomorrow, then I'll have to wait to post my LV Smoother.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos does such nice work, I WOULD want to be like him when I grow up…but I think he s 1/2 my age. LOL.
> 
> - terryR


I don't even have a quick witted response to that lol

Waho, the piece I was beveling is going to be the base for a computer case I'm working on for a competition. I made one of the 5 designs chosen in the competition to design a scratch built case for an Intel NUC (4.5"x4.5"x2" computer). Intel sent the hardware and now the 5 winners of that part of the competition have to make their cases. Mine was the only one that didn't mention they would CNC/Laser/3D print their case so this could be fun lol. Have to have it done by mid April, at which point they're having a community vote for favorite case. Not sure there's any other prize for that part, but we send the finished builds to Intel to show off at various shows this summer, and then we get to keep the builds afterwards.


----------



## JayT

Dang, Mos, that computer's going to be sexy!

Don't know how woodworking goes over in a community vote, as most people don't understand the level of talent and labor it takes to do something like that, but it'll sure look awesome.


----------



## jmartel

Did you mention that you were going to use hand tools for everything in your writeup instead of 3D printer/Laser/CNC?


----------



## waho6o9

Good luck on your endeavors Moss it's a great design

and looks to be a stunner with the contrasting woods.

Do keep us posted!


----------



## Mosquito

The last scratch build I did got 2nd place in a mod of the month competition on the same site, so there's a little hope there lol Though one of the other people I'm competing against was the person who beat me, so there's that lol

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2015/01/05/intel-nuc-case-design-competition-2014/1


----------



## Mosquito

> Did you mention that you were going to use hand tools for everything in your writeup instead of 3D printer/Laser/CNC?
> 
> - jmartel


Not explicitly, but there's going to be lots of pictures in the project log (a requirement for the competition is posting a project log). Either way, should be fun


----------



## Airframer

No 4..


----------



## Mosquito

My #4 contribution. A Stanley T11, and a Keen Kutter KK4










And since Smitty said to, here's my Buck Rogers smoother


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Four in the front…..









604


----------



## Buckethead

It's a crappy shot of my Union smoother, but I was feeling left out. I don't know who made the zebrawood knob and tote.

If you're wondering why I'm using the weird technique of face planing with a holdfast in the way, the piece is 8' long, and my bench is 6'. I smoothed the workpiece, then readjusted so I could work the next section.


----------



## CL810

604 action shot from my most recent project.


----------



## CL810

Red, have you tried the high angle frog for the LN 4?


----------



## terryR

Nice case, Mos! You should get extra credit for hand tools IMO!

My Stanley 4, type 18 or 19?










And rehab patients waiting…










Winchester 3005 (9" long), Wards Master x2, KK4, and Dunlap. The first WM has purple plastic handles and a red frog. Stylin'


----------



## terryR

Red, that brass and coco is the bees knees!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A group photo ahead, but these two avoided that one as they were hiding in another room, under a stack of lumber when I was collecting everyone for the #4apalooza.

A steel frog'd PEXTO and a Craftsman that was my FIL's only hand tool.


----------



## terryR

And 2 Sargents…










Another unrestored trannie, 3409, which need more soul. And my only pre-restored purchase, the Hercules. Oh the colors!


----------



## donwilwol

Since we're on to #4s


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Nice tote, Yoda!


----------



## terryR

Nice display case, too…


----------



## 33706

*I got some!!*


----------



## Mosquito

^ hot dang PK!


----------



## planepassion

I had the same experience as Smitty. Purchased my first woodworking tool on May 7th, 2008 at an antique/flea store in Apache Junction, AZ for $42.57. It was a T11 #4 and it got me into woodworking. Only recently did I finally, get the hang of tuning that one so that it takes decent shavings. I have since replaced the front knob with a T11-appropriate knob. All other markers indicate T11.










And then a dear friend picked up Millers Falls #9 for me at an estate sale. I love it. Works like a dream.










Then last year, I came across this T11 #4 at an antique/flea store and for $25.00 had to bring it home. And this plane works beautifully. I put a back bevel on the iron and use it for gnarly grain.










Then there's my LN #4, a treasured gift from the folks.










And a coffin smoother, NY Tool Co.










And a very nice T11, 4.5 I picked up from Patrick Leach. Also replaced the front knob with a T11-appropriate one. All other markers say T11.


----------



## planepassion

Don, I love your display case filled with #4 goodness. Would it be too much to ask for some closeup pictures?

And yes, fractionals are welcome. 4.5s logically should be grouped with #4s…as 5.25s and 5.5s should be presented with #5s.


----------



## 33706

Thanks,* Mos!!*
I'm going to do a pictorial soon, of offshore metal planes, Britain, Europe and Australia. Just for the heck of it, and hopefully others will post their own pics of same. Should be interesting, a look at the world of non-Stanley planes. Soon as I get some unfettered time.


----------



## donwilwol

Brad, that's every Stanley type except 1,2,3,12,14. A few doubles based on differences within types, for instance I have a type 17 with a rubber adjuster and a type 17 with a steel adjuster.


----------



## Mosquito

> And yes, fractionals are welcome. 4.5s logically should be grouped with #4s…as 5.25s and 5.5s should be presented with #5s.
> 
> - Brad


We were planning on having a day for them separately, 4.5 tomorrow, 5.5 next Tuesday


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, have you tried the high angle frog for the LN 4?
> 
> - CL810


Andy, not on the no 4. I've wanted to. My LN no 4 1/2 came with a 45 and 60 degree frog. I liked the high angle alright, and I've been meaning to put it back in. But, obviously that downside to those is whether you want to take the time to switch frogs.

All that to say, I've been wanting to get a high angle frog for my LN 4, but now that I have a no 164, I might try a steeper bevel on that first. I've been on a low angle kick lately. They are very conducive to the way I work.


----------



## ToddJB

My 4banger - 604c roundy with the wrong cap


----------



## Tim457

Wow, whole shelves of them. Don, is that the shelf in your office? PK where do you keep your plane shelves, in the house or shop?

Nothing too special here. Two coffin smoothers, a Trustworthy hardware or department store smoother from the early 1900s and a Stanley #4 I forgot the type of I got from Don. 16 I think.









The first coffin smoother has a Robi Sorby iron and the body is marked D. Melloch & Sons and Perth which is interesting. Not sure what connection the Robi Sorby has to the others, but apparently there were a lot of them.

Oh and this 604 with a hairline cracked cheek. I think it's a type 3.


----------



## donwilwol

#4 size that showed up in today's mail.


----------



## JayT

Tower & Lyon Chaplin's Patent, Don?


----------



## Mosquito

Jay, I hope you're collecting pictures for the 2016 calendar ;-)


----------



## JayT

I'm thinking it's time to let someone else take over picture selection and give a different flavor to next year's calendar. You guys have seen enough of what catches my eye. (On LJ's, stef, don't let your mind wander. You might never get it back)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have a couple #4 1/2s for tomorrow's revue.


----------



## planepassion

Good man Smitty. I got whistled for a false start on my #4 1/2 today  Back to the chock blocks tomorrow.


----------



## donwilwol

> Tower & Lyon Chaplin s Patent, Don?
> 
> - JayT


yes, my second


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

beautiful caps on those. so veddy english-infill looking.

Group pose of smoothers:










Type 7, two T13s (4 and 4C) and a Type 21 Cordovan in the back lines. A DE (Diamond Edge) smoother on the left, a Handyman (piece o' crap) on the right. The Stanley S4 (steel) up front.


----------



## summerfi

> The first coffin smoother has a Robi Sorby iron and the body is marked D. Melloch & Sons and Perth which is interesting. Not sure what connection the Robi Sorby has to the others, but apparently there were a lot of them.
> 
> - Tim


Tim, that name should be Robt. Sorby (for Robert). He was a prolific British toolmaker who provided irons to many plane makers. I'm guessing Melloch was from Perth, Scotland rather than Perth, Australia, hence the connection to Sorby.


----------



## donwilwol

Ohio tools #4 - A red and a black.


----------



## theoldfart

My smoothers









A 4c type 13, a coffin with an Auburn cutter and a Millers Falls 9 from my grandfather


----------



## richardwootton

Since I never got around to playing yesterday, I thought I'd play a little catch up today.









My #4 on the left, I'm not sure about the type, but I'm pretty it's post war. The number 3 is on the right, and I think it is type 11 or 13, I have forgotten which.

Great pics guys, keep them coming!


----------



## terryR

Wow, Don! I knew you'd push this over the top with sexy vintage tools!

A couple more 9"ers from my dust pile…

A neglected KK coffin smoother,










and a Sargent 409 that's had a partial restore,










...new knob by Yoda…like the bead at the base!


----------



## JayT

#4 family shot.

Type 3 604, Type 11, V&B 904 and Ohio Tool razee woody. The 604 is probably the most used plane in my shop.


----------



## fatandy2003

Bella #4. Bought her at a Leroy Merlin (big box store) in Italy for 10E. Took a lot of work to get her useable, but I didn't know any better because it was my first handplane. Now she's smooth like butta'.


----------



## DLK

Stanley4 Type17 manufactured 4-th quarter of 1944:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Man, shoulda put the matching #5 jack I have in the box with the #45, Don… That one is looking good.


----------



## Tim457

> Tim, that name should be Robt. Sorby (for Robert). He was a prolific British toolmaker who provided irons to many plane makers.


Yeah I would have thought so too, but it really doesn't look like a t at the end. This picture might even make it look less like the perfect I it seems when you look at it.











> I m guessing Melloch was from Perth, Scotland rather than Perth, Australia, hence the connection to Sorby.
> - summerfi


Yeah Australia didn't really make much sense, thanks.


----------



## Tim457

Smitty that S4 is kinda cool. I guess it didn't click they were shaped differently.


----------



## Slyy

Well my No 4's feel a bit humbled in the company here but my planes do finally get to play!










Left to right: a cordovan "Made in Canada" Stanley that my recently late Uncle left for me, the rest is in Evapo-Rust,
Next is a stamped metal Pexto that was one of the few tools left of my grandfathers that didn't sell in his estate sell, then a recent Defiance made for Stanley I rehabbed, then another Bob-Jac plane (no machined sides, sole only) that was also a survivor from the estate sale.


----------



## benchbuilder

Question for combo prof, how do you tell exactly when the plane is made. You said the type 17 was made in the 4th quarter of 44. What marks and where are they? This is intersting to learn.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looked at the DE tonight, first time it got attention since a summer auction, honestly. DE in a field of gold, black and brass accoutriments. Nice looking plane in it's day.










Cleaning up the sole, noticed this one used to belong to Bandit's dad, too.


----------



## Buckethead

Hell. Any plane not belonging to you, Don, or PK, is owned by bandit. I'm sure his dad was in on it.


----------



## john2005

Nothing special here. The users are out in the shop, but I took a pic of this one that sits on my desk at work. Its a Craftsman if you can't tell and in fairly good shape too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice!

And I really don't have that many planes, Bucket. Not too many, anyway. PK and Don are in rarified air.


----------



## DLK

*benchbuilder:* According to article excerpt below by David Parke, the Stanley company during the period of WW II (1938-1948), stamped their blades with 3 digits.

Mine is stamped 444, the last two digits are the year, the first digit is the quarter of the year. I'm fairly certain its the original blade. It belonged to my fishing partners uncle who purchased them as a collection and I don't think it was ever used or at least hardly used. Its very hard to see in this photo but its the best I can do until I have daylight








Here is another blade from I think my number 7 stamped 440 and easily seen. So 4-th quarter of 1940.
(its -15 degrees outside, so I'm not running to my shop and double check. This is a photo I happened to still have on my laptop.)









Interestingly he describes my Stanley plane with the blade stamped 444 in the last sentence of this excert. 
I may see if I can get the book through interlibrary loan.

The excerpt of the article.

David Park,
Stanley Planes with Date Codes,
the Chronicle of the Early American Industries Association, Inc., Dec 2001

Here is a excerpt you can find in various places on the web. For the full article it looks like you may have to buy the book.

Seven years ago, I began collecting Stanley bench planes, numbered I through 8, manufactured during the 1930s to build a set for use. I found that two of those I acquired had the three-digit numbers 435 and 139 on the underside of their irons (Figure 1). After looking at some other planes it appeared that these numbers might be a code for the date of manufacture; the first digit for the month and the last two for the year. 
Having now observed well over two hundred examples, it is clear that they are a date code. The first digit, which ranges only from 1 to 4, probably is a code for the quarter of the year and not the month. The second two digits ranging from 35 to 48 indicate a period from 1935 to 1948 (Figure 2). The codes correspond very closely to the time periods of manufacture for bench planes designated as type 16 (1933-41), type 17 (1942-45), and type 18 (1946-47) in Roger K. Smith's study of "Bailey Stanley Iron Planes."1 They also add more precision to dating the use of trademarks, minor alterations in plane design, and the fascinating changes that Stanley made to keep up with the decreasing availability of materials during World War II. 
Most of the date codes in Table I have been seen on planes in fine or better condition, which are more likely to retain their original irons. Date codes appear on bench plane irons for smooth, jack, fore and jointer sizes during the thirteen-year period including the Bedrock series, steel, and aluminum examples. They are also found on rabbet planes no. 10, no. 10 1/4, and no. 10 1/2 produced during the period. The code is visible on the underside of the iron just above the frog to the left on (Figure 3) planes of sizes no. 4 and larger. Irons must be removed to view codes on no. 2 and no. 3 smooth planes. No code has been observed on a no. 1 or on the smaller irons used in block planes or spoke shaves.

For some reason, date codes do not appear on all irons used in bench planes that clearly have characteristics of the period 1935 to 1948. Based on several hundred examples of planes type 16, 17, and 18 with original irons observed in preparation for this article, it appears that less that half of them have the date code. Those irons without the code have a surface finish that runs perpendicular to the length of the iron. The finish of those with the code is slightly rougher and runs parallel to the length. This would seem to indicate that the irons were manufactured in at least two different locations. A package of six new two-inch plane irons, all with the code 237, is labeled "Stanley Rule & Level Plant New Britain, Conn. U.S.A." (Figure 4). The wrappers of these irons have the sweetheart trademark as do original boxes for type 16 bench planes from this period. Whether their irons have codes or not, the planes holding them do not appear to have any noticeable differences. 
Stanley discontinued some of its unique bench planes, including the Bedrock series and the steel and aluminum versions, during the period covered by the date codes prior to World War II. The code can be helpful in identifying the final versions. This late model S5 steel plane (Figure 5) has an iron with the code 139. The steel series was discontinued in 1942. 
The date code can be used to document the transition in trademarks during the fourth quarter of 1935. Irons with the code 435 have been found both with the sweetheart trademark designated as 'AA' in Roger Smith's study, and with the later rectangular mark "BB."' Those "BB" trademarks on many of the irons with date codes from 1935 also have the patent number 1,918,750. (Figure 6). 
The appearance of the code 244 on a no. 4 smooth plane with the sweetheart trademark, accompanied by "Made in Canada," indicates that the 'AA' trademark persisted much longer than traditionally thought, at least in Canada (Figures 7, 8 and 9). It is not unusual, however, for American companies to retain earlier trade marks in other countries after discontinuing their use at home. For example, Exxon's common "ESSO" trademark seen at service stations into the 1950s was discontinued in America, but may still seen in Europe today. 
This Canadian plane possesses all the characteristics of a type 16 example. If not for the date code, one would consider it to have been manufactured during the period 1935 to 1940. 
On the other hand, bench planes with the "Made in USA' mark on their irons and date codes from 1941 through 1946 have wartime characteristics. As is well known, the wartime changes were progressive. While the date codes provide better precision for understanding order of these changes, they are not absolutely precise in setting a chronology because of a time difference between the manufacture of the iron and the assembly of the plane. For example, a plane with two changes, a small adjustment nut and lever cap without chrome or orange paint, has been seen with the code 142 (Figure 10), while another example with only the lever cap change has been found with 242. In general however, examples with numerous changes do tend to have later codes. A plane with the code 343 has been seen with hardwood handles, a small steel adjustment nut, and a frog without adjustment nut. Another example with the code 444 has appeared with the same characteristics, except that the adjustment nut is hard rubber.


----------



## jmartel

I was giving a coworker woodworking lessons tonight (she will be buying a tablesaw soon), and let her use some of my hand planes. We'll see, but we may have another convert on our hands. She was very impressed with how smooth the wood was after using my smoother, and the fact that there was no sanding involved and how quick it was.

Sent her home with my old HF Windsor #33 plane, and a stanley block plane that needed restoring (but was sharp still).


----------



## summerfi

> Yeah I would have thought so too, but it really doesn t look like a t at the end. This picture might even make it look less like the perfect I it seems when you look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tim


I think the letter is a smaller raised T with a line under it. That was the way abbreviations were made in the day. Like on this saw back.


----------



## Slyy

For sure looks like there's skne separation between the bottom line like in your saw back Bob. You and combo got some good sleuthing going on tonight! Love all the Handplane thread love, over 100 posts just today it seems!


----------



## 33706

Great info, *Combo Prof!! *I'm going to look for stampings on my war era cutters and see what I can come up with.
We still have Esso in Canada too, by the way.
I also never knew that the unrecognizable blob in the Robt Sorby logo is a kangaroo. * Tim*: Does that sway your opinion of Perth, Scotland vs. Perth, Australia??


----------



## Bundoman

Here are a couple of my number 4 sized planes. The Sargent is in need of a good cleaning. I have a few others but didnt have pics handy. Not sure why the second picture keeps flipping over. Sorry for upside down and that I am a bit late to the party.


----------



## benchbuilder

Wow, now thats an answer and a half!! Thanks so very much combo,, this is some of the best imfo i have ever read about stanley planes. Seems silly, i have seen these numbers on the planes before and never even thought about them.. i suer will now. Thanks again combo, you have been very helpfull!!!


----------



## Tim457

Thanks Bob, that make a lot of sense, I didn't know that about the abbreviations. Hah, PK, I saw the Kangaroo, but that wasn't enough to beat the unlikelihood of having a plane iron of that age return from Australia to the backwoods where I found it. Anything's possible though that's just the standard R Sorby logo right?

Great stuff Don, thanks. I have stamped stanley iron and I didn't know what it was for.

Smitty, you're right, I'll bet that was a nice looking plane in it's time. How well made are those?


----------



## Buckethead

> Nice!
> 
> And I really don t have that many planes, Bucket. Not too many, anyway. PK and Don are in rarified air.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


You don't have the voluminous collections of the aforementioned, (I'm studying for the bar, so I'm using my words), but you have the diversity of models and functions.

I like both types of collections.

Whether it's planes or saws, so many guys can tell type year, maker, worth, just with a glance. I'm not there yet, and I find reading informational details to be a very boring read.

Anyone know of a book that is a type study but has some drama, and maybe some photographs of scantily clad beefcakes to break the monotony?

Oops. Wrong thread.


----------



## JayT

Fractional super smoother day, boyz! Let's see 'em. Get posting early before lateralus dominates the day. 

My lone plane of this size is a completely restored Type 4 604-1/2, with walnut knob and tote made by LukieB.


----------



## Mosquito

And this one's a throwback too

Stanley T10 4-1/2. When I got it, it had MAYBE 5% japanning left. It was almost completely gone, so it's my first (and so far only) full refurb, including repainting the casting.





































Will have the T11 and Keen Kutter later


----------



## summerfi

Robert Sorby's factory in Sheffield, England was known as Kangaroo Works, hence the kangaroo logo. He did export a lot of tools to Australia, so perhaps that influenced his logo selection. Here is a link to the history of the Robert Sorby company. They are still in business today.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

can't compete with those pics. Very nice.

I have a couple #4 1/2 smoothers: A Type 13 Stanley that came from Walt Q, and a DE sporting a tote repaired by Don Yoda. The DE lives in the tool chest.


----------



## 33706

From L to R:
Stanley #604 1/2, SW, 1 Patent date
Stanley #4 1/2, plastic adjuster, made in England
Stanley #4 1/2 C SW
Stanley #4 1/2 two Patent dates
Record #04 1/2 England
RAE #4 1/2 made in Canada
Miller's Falls, 2 pc lever cap
Rapier #450


----------



## DLK

Turns out our (university) library had electronic access to The Chronicle. I have the whole David Park article now.


----------



## jmartel

Here's my 4 1/2 sized smoother


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, I don't have a 4 1/2, but I do have some progress from last night to share. It's not looking like much yet, but just you wait! It still probably won't look like much…










Note that the pine is just the peening buck.


----------



## terryR

> Whether it s planes or saws, so many guys can tell type year, maker, worth, just with a glance. I m not there yet, and I find reading informational details to be a very boring read.
> 
> - Buckethead


Bucket, no short cuts allowed. you have to read every post here, and every page on Blood & Gore, and every page on Hyperkitten, and every page on Rexmill…

But, if you edited and produced a hardback book, it would certainly sell!

Beautiful Babes and Serious Stanley Type Study by Buckethead…now taking pre-orders for the upcoming April 1st release!!! 

Nice fractionals so far!

Has The Epic Thread done this show and tell before my time?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Has The Epic Thread done this show and tell before my time?
> 
> - terryR


This is definitely a First.


----------



## terryR

Gotta blame Lat for my 4 1/2 purchase…I didn't have one when He was showing his collection about a year ago, so I HAD to buy one. Might as well buy the best? ( big ole christmas check from MIL )










must be the prettiest frog I've ever seen! 










...however, some Galoot ran my precious across a screw in my benchtop a handful of times before realizing the truth…










...toothed blade for free! Oh, the horror!


----------



## terryR

Mos, that shot of you planing on the park bench is priceless!

Edit…Low Angle Smoothers today?


----------



## theoldfart

Serious 4 1/2 envy here folks, they all look great.


----------



## Mosquito

^ Ouch Terry, that hurts. You should send the picture to LN and ask them to make corrugated planes so you don't have to make your own lol

Here's my full line up of 4-1/2's. Keen Kutter KK4-1/2, Stanley T11c, Stanley T10










And again 'cause Smitty said so, the Buck Rogers










And yes, I took a picture from the front for 4's yesterday (since it's 4 sized in width), and a picture from the side for 4-1/2's today (since it's as long as 4-1/2) THAT is forethought right there lol


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Terry! That's my workbench top being planed on a bench? lol

And I guess people could do low angle smoothers, but arguably they'd be closer to the 164's wouldn't they?


----------



## jmartel

> Thanks Terry! That s my workbench top being planed on a bench? lol
> 
> And I guess people could do low angle smoothers, but arguably they d be closer to the 164 s wouldn t they?
> 
> - Mosquito


My Low Angle smoother is the same size as a 4 1/2, which is why I posted it. 10" long, 2 1/2" wide.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maybe LAJs when we get to #162, and LAS for the #164. Got to have have things to look forward to, right?

Of course, this ain't my thread, and any talk of hand planes is welcomed at any time. This little walk-through is a side show; there will be stretches where there's nothing to show. No one has a #196 that I'm aware of, and even a #9 3/4 excelsior with knob may be an open day (I confess to considering buying one of the repro handles from Leach). But it'll be interesting to see what's out there, and I hope if you got it, there's a pic and story to tell so we can learn more.


----------



## Mosquito

Works for me


----------



## terryR

yep, I certainly remember that shot, Mos! An awesome display of making do with what you have to build a bench!

One of those unforgettable shots from all our interwoven threads!  Kinda like Andy sitting on the kitchen floor all depressed looking after He sharpened his first saw plate!

I've got a plane, too, that fits between 4 and 4 1/2…today must be the day?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, is there any difference in 'feel' when you use that buck rogers?


----------



## Mosquito

Um… well, I … Hmm… it's not sharp yet :-( I have roughed a new bevel in, but haven't gotten it sharpened yet. Now that I've got a tote for it (thanks to Don), I might just have to now…


----------



## terryR

Always wondered…today is perfect timing…

Is that Buck Rogers steel? Aluminium?

Either way it needs Bloodwood scales for the tote, and a sharpening!

LOL


----------



## Mosquito

wouldn't be opposed to bloodwood scales, or 2-piece blood wood lateral adjustment cap either. Tricky part is that the tote is a cover that wraps both sides and the back as one piece. Might be tricky lol


----------



## terryR

Sounds like a challenge, Mos.
Send me the plane!
LOL


----------



## bandit571

Close as I can get to a 4-1/2









Shhhhh! It is training to be shown off this weekend









Might be a wee bit camera shy?


----------



## Mosquito

I could send you the tenite pieces… ;-)


----------



## Buckethead

ZOMG U GUYS HAVE ME FEELING COMPLETELY INADEQUATE WITH MY SEVEN OR SO PLANES I GOTTA GO TO NEW ENGLAND ON A RUST HUNTING SOJOURN AMIRITE


----------



## rhybeka

lol! @Bucket I have even less planes than you I think  I'll have to post my WoodRiver #4 once I get home. If I brought it to work I'd be tempted to throw it at someone and it just wouldn't be right…

I want shavings like you all get!

@Bandit I think I need to come back to the dungeon for a sharpening class. Too bad the weather is going to be teh suck this weekend


----------



## planepassion

Mos, excellent restore on the 4 1/2 that needed to be painted.

Wow, you guys have far exceeded my 4 1/2 expectations. Entire lineups of them…corrugated…smooth…different makers…new…old. Those are some serious collections fellas.

There is something familiar and comfortable about Heft and Hubris' little brother.


----------



## john2005

My contribution, WWII. Also the most recent restore. Complete with beech painted black furniture and plastic knob.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Damn, there are those three hash marks, too! You've got a Daddy Bandit plane! A very fine refurb, too.

Nice, Brad. Very nice.


----------



## john2005

Didn't even notice that till you said something. Thanks Daddy B!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Smitty, you re right, I'll bet that was a nice looking plane in it s time. How well made are those?
> 
> - Tim


This #4 DE seems to carry some thick sidewalls in the casting, which is nice. No frog adjustment screw -the #4 1/2 DE doesn't have one either- so it takes longer to fettle. Once it's dialed in, though, seems to work as well as anything.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don is a man of few words, but his pictures speak volumes.


----------



## richardwootton

Don what's the second one? Shnazzy lookin' plane!


----------



## donwilwol

A Sargent #710


----------



## Slyy

Beautiful pics all! I'm with Bucket, gonna save up for a trip to New Engalnd and get some plane love!!!!


----------



## donwilwol

> Here are a couple of my number 4 sized planes. The Sargent is in need of a good cleaning. I have a few others but didnt have pics handy. Not sure why the second picture keeps flipping over. Sorry for upside down and that I am a bit late to the party.
> 
> - Bundoman


A brass badged Sargent is welcome anytime!!!


----------



## donwilwol

> Beautiful pics all! I m with Bucket, gonna save up for a trip to New Engalnd and get some plane love!!!!
> 
> - Slyy


ummm, nothing here folks, just move along…....


----------



## theoldfart

Don, I like the MF. Couple on the Bay right now, one's over priced the other looks kinda rough. Still searching.


----------



## richardwootton

Here's probably my favorite plane. I got this from Lat probably about a year ago, and this little girl sings like a bird. It's a 4 1/2 C and I think it's a type 11 if I remember right.


----------



## lateralus819

LOL @ JayT

The line up is a Sargent, Millers falls, Stanley, Stanley, Stanley, Siegley, Union, LN. I also am missing in this the Brass emblemed Sargent at the bottom, an earlier Union and a yet to be restored stanley. Sigh. I have a problem.


----------



## lateralus819

dbl post


----------



## bobasaurus

Ugh, those sargents with the brass logo on the lever cap are really nice… I want one badly. Terry, your 4 1/2 sole was painful to see, but some sandpaper and fine lapping after should clean up most of it. At least now you don't have to worry about future scratching.


----------



## terryR

Lat, I cannot see any problem! 

Another Sargent Auto-Set 410…Type 3 iron (1910-1918)...










Briefly cleaned with soap and water and sharpened to 8000 grit. I'm still struggling with setting the ?chip breaker near the tip of the iron, so a little tearout. But my shavings improved as I tried!

Don, is Heckel's guide any good for dating these? He mentions a pre-patent date 710, and mine has no patents anywhere. What's the 1-2-3 lever cap look like?

Guessing this one has East India Mahogany from the figure? Could be pre-1924?

Regardless…time for a restore! And a need to learn more!


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, I remember figuring it out once, but I never documented it. I need to do it again and post it.


----------



## terryR

^that would be awesome,
I'd trade a new knob and tote for tips on fettling that lever cap, too!


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## lateralus819

Dan- No way that thing even gets used! It looks brand new


----------



## WayneC

Getting caught up


----------



## DLK

My 4 1/2 needs some work:


----------



## WayneC

> LOL @ JayT
> 
> The line up is a Sargent, Millers falls, Stanley, Stanley, Stanley, Siegley, Union, LN. I also am missing in this the Brass emblemed Sargent at the bottom, an earlier Union and a yet to be restored stanley. Sigh. I have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lateralus819


Today is Lat's day


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Dan- No way that thing even gets used! It looks brand new
> 
> - lateralus819


Wuddya mean? I bought it used;-)

Where's your pics Lat? Its' 4 1/2 day. It's like, YOUR day.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Getting caught up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - WayneC


 Awesome, Wayne. That's a LN #1? Anyone have a Leach #601?


----------



## lateralus819

Dan- It's a few posts before yours. Doh.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, missed you lately. Awesome family pic there.


----------



## Buckethead

Epic plane thread is strong today. Nice showing.


----------



## MNclone

My 4 1/2 is pretty sad still…..


----------



## richardwootton

MNClone, are you needing donor parts for your 4 1/2, or do you just have it broken down for cleaning?


----------



## richardwootton

Wayne that line up is just way too pretty!


----------



## terryR

> Wayne, missed you lately. Awesome family pic there.
> 
> - theoldfart


+1to both sentiments.
That flush (1, 2, 3, 4, 4 1/2) is very strong!
3 Bronze LN's and 2 Bedrocks mixes in the full house flavor as well.
Extremely high Galoot score, I'd think!


----------



## WayneC

MNClone, you have the basics look for a broken #6 or #7 parts plane… Assuming you need parts.

Kevin, Thanks. I lurk mostly reading the tread via email. Not doing much woodworking these days. Work and some other life things.

Aye Smitty, LN 1, 2, 4. Bedrock 603 and 604 1/4. I'm going for a flat side bedrock style set so I have been coveting the Leech 601 but last I checked I think the asking price was around $550.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks Terry.


----------



## WayneC

> Wayne that line up is just way too pretty!
> 
> - richardwootton


Thanks Sir.


----------



## Slyy

Wayne, excellent to see Ya round these parts!

Well I'd love to have some 4 1/2's to share, just gonna have to wait for #5 day I guess!!


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, that makes two of us!


----------



## bandit571

Are we going right into just the #5s? Or, do the fractionals come along too?

Where would I put the #26 Stanley, AND the 3416 Sargent/Fulton? With the #6s?

Might get very interesting in a few days….

Maybe I should duck down to the dungeon, and round up all the #5s, if I can find them all…..


----------



## MNclone

> MNClone, are you needing donor parts for your 4 1/2, or do you just have it broken down for cleaning?
> 
> - richardwootton





> MNClone, you have the basics look for a broken #6 or #7 parts plane… Assuming you need parts.
> 
> - WayneC


I've got an iron, chipbreaker, and lever cap of different vintage than the body/frog. I am on the lookout for a matching lever cap, but will live with the iron. The knob and tote have been rethreaded to 1/4-20. I need to make some new rods and brass barrels for those. That is the biggest thing holding things up.


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How about a weekend of Jack Planes? As in, all irons and woodies that are out there, Sat, with #5 1/4 on Sunday. Monday is #5 1/2, Tues is #6, Wed #7, Heft and Hubris Thursday, then Infill Friday, through the weekend. Then Monday we move back to numbers.


----------



## WayneC

> MNClone, are you needing donor parts for your 4 1/2, or do you just have it broken down for cleaning?
> 
> - richardwootton
> 
> MNClone, you have the basics look for a broken #6 or #7 parts plane… Assuming you need parts.
> 
> - WayneC
> 
> I ve got an iron, chipbreaker, and lever cap of different vintage than the body/frog. I am on the lookout for a matching lever cap, but will live with the iron. The knob and tote have been rethreaded to 1/4-20. I need to make some new rods and brass barrels for those. That is the biggest thing holding things up.
> 
> - MNclone


Could you tap out existing Stanley Brass barrels? I May have the stuff to make the 1/4 20 rods. Have to check my rod stock.



> How about a weekend of Jack Planes? As in, all irons and woodies that are out there, Sat, with #5 1/4 on Sunday. Monday is #5 1/2, Tues is #6, Wed #7, Heft and Hubris Thursday, then Infill Friday, through the weekend. Then Monday we move back to numbers.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


So #9 / Miter Plane Monday in a week?


----------



## jmartel

I gotta write these dates down so I can remember when to post what.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think so, if I got my numbers right.


----------



## theoldfart

Jeez, Monday's gonna suck for me. Phbbbbt


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There are so many variants of block plane within the Stanley lines, much less when the other makes are added, I'm not sure how it's gonna work out at all. The bench planes are cakewalk to what's coming.#18s will be good, with the A and S variants there. Don't know if we'll have any #11 1/2s, etc. etc. All we can do is try.


----------



## MNclone

> Could you tap out existing Stanley Brass barrels? I May have the stuff to make the 1/4 20 rods.
> 
> - WayneC


Threading a 1/4 rod shouldn't be a problem. I don't have any extra full barrels to drill out and retap. There is a Metals Supermarket that can get in the brass stock to make new barrels. I've just had higher priority tasks right now. My garage shop isn't heated so time out there is pretty limited in winter anyway.


----------



## Slyy

Did we decide that size equivalence is equal to stanley Numbers, regardless of actual numbering used by undividual manufacturers?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No oversized jack plane, Kevin? Jeez, what are you filling up those tool chest with, anyway?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jake, I think so, yes. It's the only way that makes sense.


----------



## Slyy

Thought I read that Smitty, but that post (about 3 days ago) is now a couple 100 posts back!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, Jacks to open, but, Junior goes first









Sorry, all i have is a Four Square Household Jack









It does have a SW stamped into the cutter. A 5-1/4 Junior jack.

Can't wait until the rest of the crowd shows up….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, I gotta wait another 33 minutes… I do like the Four Square of yours. Wouldn't pass one up if I found one in the wild, that's for sure.


----------



## jmartel

I thought 5 1/4's were on Sunday?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What about your woodies, Bandit? Or they trannys only?


----------



## realcowtown_eric

some planes


----------



## donwilwol

I know a forum owner who would break out seperate categories so these images would always be together.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Eric, we need text behind that pic please!!

Recent find? Group buy? Poor storage practice?

Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## theoldfart

> No oversized jack plane, Kevin? Jeez, what are you filling up those tool chest with, anyway?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smitty, you could help me out with a 4 1/2, 10 1/2 and so on…. Oh I do have a 40 1/2


----------



## planepassion

Soooooo, what is it? #5 or #5 1/4"


----------



## August

Oh men I haven't seen this blog yet 
What do you guys talk about here????

Hi to all 
Hi smitty
Hi Wayne 
Hi Don 
Hi Kevin


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#5s today!










A DE in the back, two Type 11s (one is a C, with green painted gandles), a worlwartwo type to the right, a Type 13 and a minty Craftsman jack.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Augie! We talk planes here, men! And we started marching through the Stanley numbers (and equivalents). Today is Jack Plane Day, so post up!


----------



## bandit571

Weelll, here goes the #5s…









ParPlus #5, Sargent #414, Millers Falls #14-01B, Millers Falls #14, Corsair C-5 Scrub. 
Next!









Stanley #26, Fulton3416, and a pair of woodies. One being a Thistle brand, the other is a Scioto.

A bit beyond a "Full House" ?


----------



## August

Ok thanks smithy 
Because I forgot about handplane


----------



## summerfi

Finally something I have two of.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice Bob.

I don't know how many #5's I have, but lets Start with a B Plane


----------



## JayT

My user jacks. For being the most common size plane, a couple have some value to me beyond use.










L to R: A Revonoc #5C, used for rough work. Type 4 605C Bedrock, set up as a short jointer. This plane was my gateway drug to the world of hand planes. Jatoba woody made by Hammerthumb as part of 2013's plane swap. It's set up with a mild camber and used mainly to dimension wood I know is clean and occasionally if I want to leave a scalloped surface on a project.

Also have one shelf queen jack.










Buckeye #5, on display in my office at the present time.


----------



## CFrye

Over 100 posts behind(missed one day)! Boggles the mind to see all these. Thanks for the added info. All in one easily searchable place would be awesome, Don! Have to get out to the shop for my two #5's…*after* we get back from SWTCA in Joplin today. May have more


----------



## 33706

Here's my *Fives*:










Oh, a 5 1/4 in the foreground. I don't know where my 4-square ran off to!










I'd never get the shelves dusted if not for the opportunity to pose for some group shots! Thanks, fellas!


----------



## CFrye

Would Jackie, the Italian Plane be posted today?


----------



## planepassion

Excellent samples there people! Poopiekat…wow. I've never seen a #5 collection that large.


----------



## 33706

*Brad:* I think* Don W *has me beat on #5s….but he sells, I hoard!!


----------



## planepassion

My estate sale T11 #5 pickup. I prefer the high knob on this puppy. It's my go to user.










































Another T11 pickup that I couldn't pass up.


























My dedicated shooting LA jack.










A Stanley tranny jack that I cambered the iron on to hog off chips. Also an antique store pickup. Its light weight is a huge plus when I'm flattening boards with cup or twist.


----------



## terryR

Pk, awesome!
I used to think those images would show my wife that I don't have a tool problem…but she sees them as MY future!
LOL.

Not so many Jacks in my till…


----------



## 33706

Love those T-11s, *Brad*! And, I never met a transitional I didn't like….Hey, when are we doing Transitionals?
*Terry*, The purpose of 12-step programs is to see people worse off that yourself, thus making you feel better about your own self!!


----------



## Buckethead

> some planes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - realcowtown_eric












HOLY CRAP ERIC….

PLEASE TELL US YOU PAID LIKE THREE GRAND FOR THAT BOX OF PLANES SO WE CAN SLEEP TONIGHT


----------



## CL810

A jack doing what a jack's gotta do. My go to Bailey.










And these two boys.










And the specialist.


----------



## Buckethead

Even your messy shots are clean, Andy. Amazing.


----------



## donwilwol

A Siegley and a Hahn


----------



## terryR

Great stuff today again!

My 2 user Jacks…high cherry knob by Don Yoda…low rosey knob by Stanley..


----------



## MNclone

An Ohio Tools 05 that just got cleaned up.


----------



## 33706

*DonW:* Nice planes, the Hahn and Siegley!
Does the lever cap on either of those have tiny set-screws on either side, where it sits on the cross bar?


----------



## Mosquito

Liking that Siegley Don….


----------



## theoldfart

My fives


















t17 wartime, no idea, t11


----------



## donwilwol

> *DonW:* Nice planes, the Hahn and Siegley!
> Does the lever cap on either of those have tiny set-screws on either side, where it sits on the cross bar?
> 
> - poopiekat


The Siegley's do, the Hahn's do not.


----------



## Mosquito

My #5's, A Stanley T11, two Keen Kutter K5's, and a Keen Kutter KK5


----------



## Tim457

As always, lots more good stuff today.

Here's my Jack planes in age order:









A wooden jack or fore plane really I guess that looks like it's been badly cleaned up. It has an initial I can't make out then Richardson on the toe and a Sorby iron with another initial I can't make out. Next is a 414 VBM Sargent, then a type 16 Stanley with a brazed repair to the cheek, then a type 17 Stanley, the one that got me hooked on this whole slippery slope, and last a type 20 Stanley that cuts the best of any of them because I finally tried all the fettling techniques I'd learned and wasn't worried about ruining something valuable. Flattened the sole (it needed it badly), flattened the face of the frog, filed the seating points for the frog and filed the mouth very lightly to square it up. Of course, I've since learned none of these are particularly valuable, but I prefer practicing fettling on stuff I don't care if I screw up.


----------



## WayneC

My Jack planes. I have a traditional wooden Jack somewhere and a few random #5's waiting for restoration that are not in the picture. I'm planning to add another 605 that will be cambered. The other metal jack is a Record T5 Technical Jack plane.


----------



## ToddJB

414 still waiting on a knob


----------



## DLK

My Jacks:










The Miller Falls 14c (in front) is my favorite. It is the plane that started my addiction, or maybe *Don W* is responsible. I had read Don's blog on restoration and said "I got to try that". Found the Miller Falls soon after at a garage sale with a good layer of rust. Got some evapo-rust and I was hooked. The owner of the rear plane Stanley 5 wanted $25, until I pointed out it had a broken sole. I got it for $5. *BUNDOMAN30* sold me a sole+more for $5 plus shipping. Thus at a $27.35 investment and some elbow grease I got a second Jack to use. (I restored 7 or 8 planes last summer and sill have 7 more to do.) Just waiting for summer to appear. (I'd settle for spring, but we don't get spring.) Heat wave today its 7 F ( 13.8 C) . Current snow accumulation is 217 inches (5.5 m).


----------



## terryR

This is great…seeing the 'others' besides Stanleys!

Siegley, KK, Record…was hoping to see a Clifton this week! 

Another Sargent Auto-Set for me…size 714 today.



















Another Type 3 iron (1910-1918), but this plane has a patent date.  ( less valuable )

had to re-grind the bevel, and again pretend I know how to fettle this plane! But, decent shavings for a jack!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The first jack plane I found, sharpened and used, back when I built my bench it was the only plane I had.

Sandusky Tool Co. Cutter, Ogontz Tool Co. stamped at the toe end.


----------



## rhybeka

Gonna take us a step back for a sec since I missed the #4s and I don't have that many planes 



















Just my WoodRiver #4 showing how little it's gotten used while I was in school and trying to wrap my brain around sharpening! Still am working on sharpening but


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I nominate Smitty to let us know which plane we're supposed to be posting…..either each morning or the night before. That way we can keep on track;-)

Andy- did you like that k5 I sold you back in the day? Or did you end up selling it? That was a purdy plane, but I hadn't even sharpened it when I sold it to you so I don't know if it was a good user.


----------



## CL810

Hate to say it Red, but when I cleaned out my "collection" last month it went. It was a good plane I just decided I'm not going to collect. Well, not now, anyway. ;-) I need an air compressor so it was more of a fund raising event.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Today, #5 planes. Tomorrow, #5 1/4 Junior Jacks.


----------



## Phyregod

Call me nuts. But I want a nice old stanley. I've been meaning to pick one up for many years and just haven't bothered. Nothing wrong with an honest, simple plane. I bet it's better than my shiny new big box store products..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Another woodie that I picked up only to float in front of Al if he ever comes back: cutter a nicely marked Butcher, his fave:


















I love the wear along the top edge and the indent from the user's thumb:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Hate to say it Red, but when I cleaned out my "collection" last month it went. It was a good plane I just decided I m not going to collect. Well, not now, anyway. ;-) I need an air compressor so it was more of a fund raising event.
> 
> - CL810


Oh I don't care either way brotha. You've seen me. If I don't use a tool, I'll sell it and buy one I will use. I was just curious because that might be the only plane I sold that I didn't test out first. Maybe I was afraid I'd get attached


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Phyre, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## summerfi

Well seeing wooden planes on here reminded me that I have one. I'm just ignorant enough about planes that I'm not sure if it should go on today with the #5's or not. It's 16" long. Ignorance never stopped me before, so here she is. The iron is marked Providence Tool Co. and the end of the plane is marked L. De.Forest Birmingham Ct.


----------



## putty

Here are my 5's, like Summerfi it is the only one I have 2 of. The one in the foreground was my Dad's. 
they are in serious need of a good cleanup









They are sitting on my newest Plane® I just bought at an auction…cheaper than a lunchbox planer and heavy as hell!!


----------



## Ripthorn

It's not a jack, but the infill took its first shavings today:


----------



## upchuck

Smitty-
I really like your razee jack plane. And I like the fact that it was the only plane you owned when you built your bench. Sometime, somewhere, somehow, someway I have a woodie razee plane in my future. I just know it!
And on another matter…Since you are the agreed upon head honcho in charge of this plane by the numbers countdown (or countup?)...may I please have special dispensation to post my #4 1/2's a day late? I moved on December 1st and just this morning caught up after being hundreds of posts behind. 
chuck


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I take exception to being any kind of honcho, but by all means post away!!! It's 'for the love of planes.'


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bob, the Sandusky is 15 1/2", the Butcher 16". I have a tranny Jack that's 15". Are woodies a little longer in general? I don't know. My #6 is closer to 18", so…


----------



## putty

When we run through all the numbers (sometime next year) we need to have a Woody Week


----------



## Mosquito

Red, the Keen Kutter K series planes aren pretty decent planes from my experience with them, they're Roundy Rocks in disguise.


----------



## john2005

The one that got me started



















And my Siegley



















I have a couple other 5s. There is the Franken bailey user, and the T13ish with a Hock iron. Also user. Just no pics and too lazy to go take em


----------



## CFrye

Millers Falls 14 and Stanley #5(Type 18)


----------



## realcowtown_eric

Smitty… not a group buy, just the accumulation over the years. What prompted the post was the addition of a record 73 and 311. I like my shoulder planes and other small planes.

If I took photos of individual planes of all ilks, I'd be at it for weeks. as you can see..

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

There used to be many more photos, but they disappeared. Someday I'll retake them.










my tastes run from soup to nuts in regards to tools, what can I say


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Hand beader in that pic! Ack!!!! Turning green here, Eric…


----------



## planepassion

So, guys and gals, which #5 is your favorite to use and why?


----------



## Mosquito

The one that's least dull, because it works best lol

My go-to is my Stanley T11 #5c. No real reason other than it's got the right amount of camber for me, and sits in my plane till. I feel like I'm not all that picky about it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Seems like a no 5 was the one that got it all started for many of us. I bought this T13 no 5 from Walt at Brass city back in the day. Fell in love. I should bought a plane years sooner.










The 605 now lives on the "Lost Art Press shelf."


----------



## Mosquito

that's a really dark picture Red. Kind of funny almost like it's trying to hide in the shadows of a dark ally, waiting to entice its next addict lol

The plane that started it all for me was actually a SW #7


----------



## richardwootton

The slippery slope started with me with one of my first real plane buys, which is a flat sided 605. It's still one of my favorite and most used planes, I even keep extra irons sharp and ready to go that I swap out when one gets dull.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

smitty…yep yer right, but it came with the original blades which I set aside so I wouldn't lose, but guess what?

They'll turn up some day.

That photo was from a bulk buy from the widow of a friend of mine who passed away from mesothelioma (asbestos-he worked for years in the HVAC industry). All the stuff was priced by him at the peak of the market, which we all now ain't the case these days. It was reall costy -as she wasn't budging from his prices. but there was stuff in that pile that I knew I'd have to wait years to see again. And who's gonna try to beat down the widow of a tool collecting buddy.

But that's the way it goes…..

I was happy to come away with scarce/rare tool sdespite the price. The tools remain, the price will be forgotten, and the opportunity may never come agin!

She had stories of all the folks who ripped her off. Not me.

Eric


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Eric, what a story to go with that pile of tools. You are a true gentleman and friend to your buddy. Congrats on the haul, condolences re: the circumstance.

Did you ever give the hand beader a try? It is supposedly almost worthless to get results from, alwYs been curious.


----------



## jmartel

Surprisingly, my first plane was my #6 rather than the standard #5 or #4 that most everyone else seems to start with.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

smitty…I've used purpose ground scrapers to run mouldings many times over the years.I;ve got a few tools stamped with his name. Ya, he had a neme stamp made in traditional fashion. On my list of things to learn how to do.


----------



## theoldfart

JMart, same here with the 6. Showed it to my neighbor and he promptly gave me a 7 and a 5!


----------



## racerglen

Getting caught up, new computer, 
an early #3, my grandfather's nothern king 3-C behind.








N/K's frog, perhaps made in Quebec by Stanley for Marshall Wells.









And Brillant 330 from Germany.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

dupe.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks for the pics and narrative, Eric, great stuff.

Fave jack is the green-painted jack, $2 at a local flea. T11 #5C, cambered just right.










And today's junior jack, T13 #5 1/4!


----------



## racerglen

And the brass/gunmetal GTL (Guaranteed Toolls Ltd of London England) 8.5 " long, 1 7/8 iron.


----------



## racerglen

Grandfather in law's 604-C type 6-A, a 4-C type 18 and my dad's type 17.


----------



## racerglen

4 n' halfs, Union in front, then Stanley and a Millers Falls #10









There are more of each size lurking in drawers and on shelves but these are the users except for the GTL, it's a wall art piece although it is tuned and ready to go.
(Last count was just over 80 with parts planes in various sizes..)


----------



## racerglen

Couple 5-C's, Lord Stanley meets Craftsman cousin..


----------



## planepassion

Smitty, it's amazing how phenomenal T11 bargains present themselves out of nowhere. Best two bucks you ever spent.

Racerglen, that's a nice clutch of users you've got there. I've warmed up to the MFs over the years. Nothing changes a man's mind like actually using one.


----------



## 33706

*Glen:* I should keep an eye out for Northern King/Marshall Wells. Ditto the GTL's I've never been able to score one on eBay. I've never come across either in my travels, but I do have a couple of Brillant #3s, neither as nice as yours!


----------



## racerglen

Thanks guys, PK, the GTL was a plane made in England between the World Wars, 1920's and 30s, a factory made the castings and shipped them out to cottage industry to finish off. 
Somewhere I have more info on them, but the Norris style adjuster made them even more unique, apparently they were, despite the brass, aimed more at the home handyman type if I recall correctly.(I think you snuck an edit into that post poopie lol !)

re Northern King, was in my local old time hardware store yesterday, dang place needs a potbelly stove and crackerbarrel, talking to one of the founders sons and he pulled out a Marshal Wells counterman's order catalogue, we guessed it'd be 1930's, amazing stuff you could buy, along with the routine Stanley and Northern King and Zenith brand tools. Surprizing how high some of the prices were back in the day for things like tap and die sets and the like. Some were the same dollar figure as you'd pay today so that'd have made them very expensive then.


----------



## bandit571

From yesterday, a Stanley SW Four Square household junior jack ( Whew)









Yep, seems to be a working, user plane….









Works so good, only have one this size.


----------



## WayneC

This is my Sweetheart 5 1/4c with an unfortunate hanging hole drilled in its toe. From a production perspective, this is a pretty rare plane. Not many were made. So, keep your eyes out when hunting rust. Eventually I would like to get a Bedrock 605 1/4 or find one of the LN versions on Ebay.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, what niche does your Four Square fill? General use jack plane, or scrub, or ?

I really like using the #5 1/4 but struggled a bit to find a task that it does 'just a little bit better' than another of the bench plane line. It's a good substitute for a #40 1/2 with a cambered iron. It's been a jointer of sorts on smaller edges, and that part I really like.

Just curious.

Wayne, I've looked for a C model ever since you talked about finding that one. Thought about filling that hole with JB Weld?


----------



## theoldfart

Glenn, really like the MF 10.


----------



## WayneC

> Wayne, I ve looked for a C model ever since you talked about finding that one. Thought about filling that hole with JB Weld?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


The damage to it's collector value has already been done. The hole does not bother me so I'm leaving it alone. The 5 1/4 would probably be more useful to a youth or someone who has smaller hands. I just have one to complete my "set" of bench planes. Otherwise, I would probably have ignored it.


----------



## racerglen

A bit of a franken 5 with the Veritas scraper insert, sometimes I can make it work, sometimes not.. sigh..








and for what 1 think Smitty started as a fractional Sunday.. 605 and a half, 5 and a half and a Record 05 and a half.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brad, the $2 plane that has been my go-to for awhile now is the one on the left:


----------



## racerglen

Kevin, the M-F 10 is among my favourites, haven't done too much to this one, general clean and sharpen and at one point repainted the logo on the lever cap and then promptly screwed it up while trying to do more cleaning on the cap so left it alone.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's a fine looking MFer, Glen!


----------



## WayneC

Is today fractional day or 5 1/4 day. If fractional, I need to post my 5 1/2.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I sold my only no 5 1/4 to August. It was a purdy one.


----------



## jmartel

I'll grab a photo or two of my my 5 1/4 when I head downstairs. Need to get some good photos of the rest of them as well since their days are coming up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Junior jack day, tomorrow halfsies, Tues 6 (fore!) Wed 7, Thu Heft and Hubris, then Infill Friday.


----------



## bandit571

When things aren't wide enough for the regular jack planes, the 5-1/4 gets used. Sometimes, because it weighs a lot less, at the ned of the day, I'm not as sore. Barely has any camber to it, just the corners.


----------



## donwilwol

4 Stanley's, ! 5 1/4C, 2 5 1/4, and a 4Square



















And a Sargent #411


----------



## 33706

Jeez, a 605 1/4 ?? What next, a 608 1/2?

Come to think of it, I just saw a 3" cutter expire on eBay… not known if it got any bidding action.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I would like to find a plane to chamfer the edges of projects,Is there such a plane? What's it called?
I'm also wanting a low angle block plane what numbers are those? I want it for end grain and just little touch ups and maybe for chamfering if there isn't a plane for that or there harder to find than hens teeth to find.


----------



## planepassion

Wow Smitty. That #5 originally looked like something you'd pull up onto a boat deck. You did an incredible job resurrecting it. Good thing you came along, or else it would have eventually rusted to dust.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #72 is a chamfer plane, but is collector priced. A better (re: more user-friendly) alternative that's actually more versatile is the #65 chamfering shave.


----------



## terryR

My Junior Jack…like Wayne…only in my shop since it's one of the family. We don't really get along…


----------



## jmartel

Daddy, I just use a regular low angle block plane to chamfer corners. I use a #65 block plane.


----------



## WayneC

I've never seen an inexpensive chamfer shave. Usually around $110. I have an English wooden chamfer plane. It is packed away somewhere and not in my toolbox or I would post a photo.


----------



## WayneC

> I would like to find a plane to chamfer the edges of projects,Is there such a plane? What s it called?
> I m also wanting a low angle block plane what numbers are those? I want it for end grain and just little touch ups and maybe for chamfering if there isn t a plane for that or there harder to find than hens teeth to find.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


Actually I have a blog entry for the English Chamfer plane…

http://lumberjocks.com/WayneC/blog/24219


----------



## realcowtown_eric

smitty, my experience is thus..

When I need one of my oldtools, plane, carving tool, scraper, whatever…..it generally takes me up to an hour to get it to rehb it with grinders . stones etc to functiion properly. Most of my oldtools remain in "as found" till thier turn comes to be users.

The scrapers, particularly beaders are like any other cutting tool with pointy points…One errant pass, and you've got gouges everywhere you don't want to see them. A firm steady pass has to be facilitated whether that be by jigs, cauls whatever. It just has to work, With antique furniture repair, there is often no second chance.

I'm not a "one scraper" kind of guy, and ti cut a long story short (Ya I know it's too late!) ain't used the 69 yet. Even made a case for it with a space for the wayward knives yet to be found somewhere in the morass!)

Eric


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> smitty, my experience is thus..
> 
> The scrapers, particularly beaders are like any other cutting tool with pointy points…One errant pass, and you ve got gouges everywhere you don t want to see them. A firm steady pass has to be facilitated whether that be by jigs, cauls whatever. It just has to work, With antique furniture repair, there is often no second chance.
> 
> Eric
> 
> - realcowtown_eric


^Awesome. Thanks so much for posting that.


----------



## upchuck

Okay I give up trying to post photos.
I have 3 #4 1/2 sized planes. They are a Lie-Nielsen w/ a 50 degree frog, a Keen Kutter #K4 1/2c (stealth bedrock), and a Rockford #R4 1/2. All are users and among my favorite bench planes.
I have 4 #5's. A pre Stanley Union and 3 Stanleys (Types 14, 16 & 17 all c's). I don't care much for #5's. But the price ranged from free to $10 so I couldn't just leave them where I found them.
chuck


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wassup with pic issue, upchuck?


----------



## upchuck

I am a dolt.


----------



## bandit571

As for that 4-Square #5-1/4, used it tonight to clean off a panel









Seems to do ok for small panels….


----------



## jmartel

Here's my 5-1/4. Bit dirty/dusty though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, 'Half Day.'

Others love it, but for me it's the least-used of all my bench planes: the #5 1/2.










A SW T14 or so, sporting the faddish orange frog Stanley adopted for a short time during the Great Depression. Dr. Funk, an early Epic Thread contributor, had quite a collection of these.


----------



## RPhillips

Holy crap…. 287 post since last visit… you guys are rolling…


----------



## bandit571

Type 19 style









Makes some wide shavings. Got rid of the black paint on the wood works..









Not too bad of a large Jack


----------



## unbob

I will present this stunning example of the "Yummy Biscuits" Type 20- 5 1/4. Sporting still gummy chip resistant blue paint. These have the much improved stamped steel adjuster yoke, and the folded over lateral adjust lever!


----------



## john2005

One of my first restores. Like Smitty, don't use it much, but if my memory is right, is was the main culprit for the initial flattening of my bench. I suppose I will have to get a 1/4 one of these days to round out the fam.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

605 1/2









When I bought this, I had no idea that the older 5 1/2's really have a 2 1/4" iron…..not 2 3/8".


----------



## WayneC

My 605 1/2c.


----------



## Ripthorn

Ok, plane fanatics, a question on cap irons. There has been a lot of discussion regarding their importance for more than just blade stiffening. My question is this: Suppose I have a blade thick enough to not need stiffening, how thick should the cap iron be to perform the chip breaking function?


----------



## ShaneA

Are the two line Bedrock caps original to the square sided types? I have one or two with the two line version and wasn't sure if they were "correct" or had been frankenplaned.

The 5 1/2 I have is an old with the 2 1/4" iron. What a pain to find a replacement on it, as the last one was used up and heavily pitted.


----------



## JayT

Shane, the two line caps were used on round sided Type 4 and flat sided type 5 Bedrocks, so can be original if paired with the correct trademark logo on the iron.

Here is the best Bedrock type study that can help you identify if yours are correct or not.

BTW: I have a single line 2in Bedrock lever cap that was gifted to me recently, if someone needs one to make a flat side #4 or #5 back to original. It is chipped a bit on one corner, but I will send to a needy plane for the cost of shipping.


----------



## ToddJB

JayT, I need one for this guy!


----------



## JayT

Todd, you need a 2 or 3 line for that guy-if I'm really seeing mill marks behind the patent date, then you have a type 2a, which would be a 3 line cap. The single line cap I have wouldn't be any more correct than the plain one you've got now.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang. Ha. You're right. Someday… maybe.


----------



## planepassion

Type 11, 5 1/2, rehabbed, repaired and sharpened for the next century


----------



## ShaneA

I am not sure the two liner is correct to either of my 604 or 605 types either. Those can fetch a pretty penny on the Bay however.


----------



## john2005

Also have a single line cap available if interested.


----------



## JayT

Shane, check out the Bedrock type study link and if either of your planes are supposed to have a single line cap, let me know.


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds like you two are setting on gold mines. I haven't looked at my 604, or 605s for a while (currently extreme mess in shop) I was thinking one of the three was in need of a single line cap. But after looking at the type study, one may be later type with the correct Stanley box logo on it. Are the single lines for sale? Shoot me a PM on what you need in compensation if they are available. thanks


----------



## Ripthorn

For those of you who might be interested, the next tool swap is going to get started. Voting is taking place right now, with planes and spokeshaves as one of the possible categories. Not to mention it's handsome moderator…. You can find it here or in the swap forum. Voting goes until Sunday evening.


----------



## CL810

Anyone have a single line 2.25" wide cap for a 606? I have a single line Type 6 cap for a 5-1/2.


----------



## terryR

How embarrassing…the Show & Tell caught my 5 1/2 in the middle of a 6-month long restoration. 










Type17.

Tomorrow will be the first day that I cannot play.


----------



## donwilwol

Here is a type 11 #5 1/2 I finished a few weeks ago. I need a chip breaker for it.










And here is my type 11. Paid $5 for it.


----------



## theoldfart

Just a little info. Some of you have mentioned Walt Q (Brass City). I just saw a post on WoodNet and Walt is not doing very well. The poster said Walt does not think he will be around much longer. Thought you would want to know.


----------



## Slyy

Missed No 5 day so hope y'all don't mind!

My two number 5 sized entrants, on the left is a Millers Falls 14c Type 2 and its Stanley brethren a good 'ol No 5 type 14. Like many have said, the Stanley, while not my first plane, was my first "in the wild" find and restore. It got me started and also sports a Sweetheart Blade that replaced the horribly pitted original courtesy of BigRedKnothead. Helped me see what a sharp iron could do!









Edit to add: heard he'd been sick Kev. Sad to hear he's not making much progress.


----------



## Tugboater78

Damn i need to go snap some pics of my 2 5 1/2s and join the fun..


----------



## Tugboater78

Figured id show off the current user bench family, including my 2 5.5s









T9 #4.5
t17 #5
T11 #5.5
T12 #5.5
wards #6
T9 #8 H&H
T19? Blue bodied #5 scrubber ( won from Shannon Rogers )

Been a while since ive posted 
have t9 #6 and #7, t11 #4, and a wards #3 and #4 all in rehab


----------



## JayT

Jumbo Jack Monday










Rockford R5-1/2 and a Type 3 605-1/2C

And not on theme, but I'm excited that this showed up today.


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, don't think that joiner fence will fit on the compass plane. But you can try of course.


----------



## JayT

C'mon, Kevin. How else do you make sure your curved surfaces are square to the face of the board?


----------



## theoldfart

Square? What for? I'm thinking free form, fluid so to speak!


----------



## August

There's plane there somewhere


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ very nice.. (Again)


----------



## MNclone

Type 13. This was one of my first restores. $2 garage sale find. I actually use this guy quite a bit.
The photo is a few months old now, a nice reminder of warmer weather long since past.


----------



## lysdexic

I have a T-11 #5 1/2 in there somewhere. Probably between the #5 and #6


----------



## lysdexic

But this is my favorite "all jacked up" pose


----------



## lysdexic

Actually, that's wrong. It was this one….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^The hoarder is resurrected.










Those photography skills have been missed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That Flying Jack formation shot, with Buck Rogers front and center, is nothing short of glorious…


----------



## Mosquito

Dang Scotty was holding out on us! I'm pretty sure I recognize one of those pictures from a calendar


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, Scotty inspired me to bust out the good stuff….but my photography skills still suck eggs.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Guilty confession. I'm pretty sure I stole that shot glass from a bar (Eskimo Joe's) on my 21st birfday.


----------



## jmartel

You're a bad man, Mr. Red.


----------



## Slyy

> Guilty confession. I m pretty sure I stole that shot glass from a bar (Eskimo Joe s) on my 21st birfday.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red, good a place as any to celebrate 21. May or may not have something just about the same!!! I know you've seen my cup cupboard…..

Some excellent a shots Scotty, glad to see Ya kickin bud!
The Buck Rogers Victory-V formation is most awesome.


----------



## WhoMe

Scott, looks like you are only missing a 'V' logo #1 to complete that Type 11 set. I am jealous of your #2 for sure .
Great photography and the formation is cool also…


----------



## jmartel

So, I went downstairs to check something, and ended up getting distracted enough to start cleaning up my #8.

As received:










After about an hour. Both sides and sole look like this. Still need to clean up the inside japanning.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

Ripthorn….There is a japanese youtube video hjat shows, at least to me , that a chip breaker may be superfluous…

It's bin kicking around the rhikenologist world for a few years now.

Draw yer own conclusions….

http://kegaki.kj.yamagata-u.ac.jp/shiryou/0025.mp4

Amazing photography….

Eric


----------



## DLK

Interesting video. I wish I understood Japanese and knew what the research conclusion were. But your comment that a chip breaker may be superfluous… got me thinking. "When I use a chisel I don't have a chip breaker and a plane is basically a device to hold a chisel", so perhaps you are correct. On the other hand the chip breaker maybe is required because of the planes construction to keep the the cavity ( in front of the frog, between the cheeks) in which the cutter sits from clogging. This cavity is not present when I hold a chisel nor is it present in the video.

0


----------



## bandit571

If today is for the #6 size…..









With a newly sharpened iron. DE6c


----------



## Ripthorn

Actually, Eric, that is the Kato video and their conclusion is that the chip breaker does matter, but it has to be extremely close to the cutting edge. Kees Van Der Heiden has also done similar research more recently. I have built planes without them, but I am interested in trying one on an infill. The only thing is that if I use one, I need to make sure that I plan things out sufficiently, and knowing the minimum thickness for an effective chip breaker is important.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice DE, Bandit! I'll post my only fore later tonight.


----------



## lysdexic

Brian,

What thickness iron does Scott Meek use in his wood bodies? I am pretty sure he does not use a chip breaker and just employs the Classic wooden wedge.


----------



## Ripthorn

I'm not sure what Scott uses in his planes. The subject of chip breakers and what they actually do is a hot debate, which I don't really care to get into, I am just curious as to how thick they should be so that I can try it for myself. I'm a scientist by training, so I figure I can solve the issue for myself more easily than reading endless internet debate . I guess I will just use some 1/16 and 1/8 stock, probably start with something really easy to work, like aluminum or something just to see if I see a difference.


----------



## WayneC

My Bedrock 606. Still in need of a bit of restoration.


----------



## john2005

Scotty, you suck. Just sayin

My contribution for the day. As you can see, I have been so shamed by previous shots that I didn't even bother to clean this ol girl up. Never have even sharpened the iron. I think I've had it a couple years and I'm not sure if I've ever put it to wood. Whatever



















High quality pics too


----------



## lysdexic

Brian, I apologize. I see that you're now about personal discovery. I was just speaking in practical terms.

As far as my planes go, I have installed a small drag wheel in the heel of the plane. This in turn drives a belt. That belt goes into a highly modified frog that houses a micro shelix with carbide cutters that cut at a 3° bias.


----------



## planepassion

Ah, the #6. I use it for flattening surfaces.


----------



## Ripthorn

lysdexic, no worries. I just like to try new stuff out. That's the main reason I build my own tools, is to try something I never have before. I'm the same way with the guitars I build, I never build something that could be bought off the shelf. Some of the gents over at SMC are staunch believers in chip breakers, Larry Williams doesn't think it is necessary, nor does Steve Knight. There are a lot of conflicting opinions, each side with reasonable arguments.

I am just thinking I would like to give it a shot, but the infill that I am building right now will only have limited extra space under the lever cap for a cap iron, so I was wondering if anyone knew how thick one would need to be in a high angle smoother. It may not even be necessary, or a thinner one might be all that is needed since it is high angle, but I am a curious dude and would like to know. I am also thinking I may attach a cap iron using a rare earth magnet so that I don't have to have the thumb screw or the cutout in the plane bed.


----------



## jmartel

Here's my #6 that sees a lot of work for now.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My 606 lives here. I don't use it much.


----------



## putty

Here is my 6 I just got it recently and have not done anything with it yet


----------



## TerryDowning

Grandpa's No6 Type 12. Gramps was an itinerate craftsman in the first half of the 20th century and this tool saw a lot of work.

As Inherited (From Dad, who inherited from him)








Rusty Sole








Japanning flaking off








Broken Tote








Missing tote bolt 









I found most of the bolts are still available from Stanley!!

Restored to user condition.









Handle repaired


----------



## donwilwol

My chip breaker take, with a 45 degree bed, the chip breaker is useful and works. As the bedding degree grows, the chip breaker becomes less important. Ever heard of a chip breaker on a scraper?

My favorite #6 size









My most used #6 size


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> As far as my planes go, I have installed a small drag wheel in the heel of the plane. This in turn drives a belt. That belt goes into a highly modified frog that houses a micro shelix with carbide cutters that cut at a 3° bias.
> 
> - lysdexic


That is friggin' awesome! Pics, pls!


----------



## DLK

I'm so sad. My 6 is in a box on its way from Phoenix (I hope).


----------



## Tim457

> My chip breaker take, with a 45 degree bed, the chip breaker is useful and works. As the bedding degree grows, the chip breaker becomes less important. Ever heard of a chip breaker on a scraper?
> - Don W


That makes a lot of sense. I also remember the testing you did changing the amount of setback of the chip breaker, how open the mouth of the plane was, and how deep the cut was. If I'm remembering right they were all related a bit and worked best when all three were at certain settings. My guess is someone that doesn't think the chip breaker does anything didn't get the combinations right. There's a lot going on with bevel of the chip breaker, fettling of the plane, bevel and bed angles, etc, so it's not surprising people come to different conclusions. For someone like Larry Williams who works a lot on molding planes the that don't use a chip breaker, it's not surprising he wouldn't see the need. Those are also often bedded at a higher angle.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And once bedding angle shrinks to a certain level, chip breakers are also less important. None on the #62 or any other low angle block planes, right?

So, is there a range?

-'Greater than 20 degrees, less than 40 need breakers that result in a combined total of xx degrees.'

Or ?


----------



## Ripthorn

The stuff I have read from Kees suggests that 60 degrees and above don't need one, but lower than that, a chipbreaker that makes a resultant 90 degree angle is about the norm, so 40 degree chip breaker on a 50 degree iron. Then again, I'm rarely using planes without chip breakers to take anything more than the thinnest smoother shaving, so it may not matter.


----------



## mramseyISU

Here's my Rockford No. 6


----------



## john2005

> As far as my planes go, I have installed a small drag wheel in the heel of the plane. This in turn drives a belt. That belt goes into a highly modified frog that houses a micro shelix with carbide cutters that cut at a 3° bias.
> 
> - lysdexic


Are you taking "mod" orders? If not, willing to part with what you got?


----------



## lateralus819

Seems my Bedrock series were the worst in terms of looks, but not functionality!

I had to buy a new handle for the #606. Some day I'll reshape it.


----------



## lysdexic

^No orders open to the public yet. Patent pending. However, I am seeking investors who want to get it before the IPO this summer.

Kevin- I am confused by your percieved need to reshape that handle.


----------



## donwilwol

> And once bedding angle shrinks to a certain level, chip breakers are also less important. None on the #62 or any other low angle block planes, right?
> 
> So, is there a range?
> 
> - Greater than 20 degrees, less than 40 need breakers that result in a combined total of xx degrees.
> 
> Or ?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


You wouldn't need a chip breaker on end grain. I wouldn't be surprised if a chip breaker wouldn't help on long grain even on a low angle. A low angle is more prone to tear out on long grain, that would be due to nothing separating the cut from the piece.


----------



## summerfi

My no. six-cee.


----------



## CL810

There are no chip breakers on any of my BU planes. Do any BU planes have chip breakers?



> And once bedding angle shrinks to a certain level, chip breakers are also less important. None on the #62 or any other low angle block planes, right?
> 
> So, is there a range?
> 
> - Greater than 20 degrees, less than 40 need breakers that result in a combined total of xx degrees.
> 
> Or ?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not that I'm aware. The breaker would have to rest on the primary bevel, and that would be silly.


----------



## richardwootton

> Not that I m aware. The breaker would have to rest on the primary bevel, and that would be silly.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


That's what I was thinking, but I'm not the most informed guy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My No. 6 Bailey. Near full length iron, 90%+ japanning, beautiful rosewood tote.










Hardly used.










Pic doesn't do the handle justice. Just wished I had a user niche for this tool, but I don't right now.


----------



## August

WTB STANLEY #4 
Email pics to [email protected]
And this is the kind of lateral adjust I would want.
Thanks









And yes no bedrock style thanks


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And bevel up bench planes are different animals, indeed:

No breaker on the #62:










'Chip breaker' on a #9:










And finally, on a #164:


----------



## Slyy

My offering to the day of number 6's: a Millers Falls 18c Type 3, 1941-9. Can't wait to use this beast on a bench flattening some day.


----------



## JayT

Nice to have you posting again, BYo. I seem to recognize that Buck.

Type 4 606C Still my favorite plane to use.



















(Apologies for recycling old pics, I'm on the road for work again.)


----------



## 33706

Some 6ixes: In no particular order: A National, A Craftsman, 2 Stanleys and 2 Unions.


----------



## lateralus819

> Kevin- I am confused by your percieved need to reshape that handle.
> 
> - lysdexic


It is far too blocky. My #607 has THE PERFECT shaped handle I've used. It's on the smaller side compared to the #606 but it has more rounded edges.


----------



## lysdexic

Hmm. I can't appreciate that from the pictures. It appears quite handsome. Like Stef.

PS: apologies for misspelling perceived


----------



## lysdexic

I think the last time I followed this thread was about the time I posted the "big unveil" of the Veritas new customized bench planes at WIA. So, have any of you gentlemen purchased one? Any perception on how well the new planes have been received? Any buzz (and I am not about Tony's cannabis use)?

EDIT: I did just read Walden's review and he seems to really like his.


----------



## bobasaurus

Edit: Oops, thought this was the dovetail swap forum, my bad lol. I'll keep the pics so yall can admire the fine spokeshavin.

Made the handle for my bonus tool today out of some scrap beech. Shaped mostly with spokeshaves, so much fun:


----------



## CL810

One of my favorite planes, the LN 7. This plane does its job soooooo well.


----------



## Mosquito

This was the one that started me on this adventure


----------



## john2005

Nice Siegley Mos!



















Man my phone is takin some fuzzy pics lately! Gonna have to fix that.


----------



## planepassion

CL810 that #7 is a beauty. If I could only purchase one new plane from today's boutique makers, it would be a #7. I think it's that critical.

Here's my T11 #7. An ebay find that has served me well to date.


























And a woodie try-plane I picked up for $5.00 at a barn sale.


----------



## ToddJB

My 422. She's a dream


----------



## duckmilk

I was too late checking in to play last week, but I do have a 7.










Decided to throw them in together, #4 was my first followed by the M-F #14. The Sargent 714 is the most recent addition, and the Sargent VBM 422 was my third purchase.


----------



## bandit571

Don't have any iron bodies to show off, but









22" long, with a "Firewood Tote" iron has a Thistle stamp 









A Scioto/ Ohio tool co. single iron 22" long. Does a decent shavings job









And, because it begins with a "7" 









A Stanley # 7….0. Push along, or pull, doesn't matter. Menards has taken to putting bar codes ON the boards they sell….#70 will remove all of that real fast.


----------



## TerryDowning

Miller's Falls No 22.

It's a real work horse.

As received









It's only had minor clean up
Like I said, Workhorse
From my Bench build


----------



## unbob

Perhaps late, this old pre-lateral lever Type 4 #6 was my jointer plane for a few years. The larger planes are very hard to come by in my area. Used it awhile back to true the table its sitting on.


----------



## theoldfart

Missed yesterdays 6 post so todays is 6&7


----------



## planepassion

Terry, wow. A MFs jointer along with its original box and marketing placard. Very nice. Good looking plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm thinking there are more #7s out there in use than #8s. All posted look great. It always feels good to pick up a clean plane and put it through it's paces. There's just a little bit of joy, too, in getting great results from what otherwise looks like a dog of a tool.

More big dogs to come, then Infill Friday! Hope we see some good ones, too!


----------



## richardwootton

> My 422. She s a dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


Todd your restores are freaking beautiful!


----------



## ToddJB

Thank you, Sir.


----------



## putty

Here is my no. 7 I'm running out of planes!!!


----------



## WayneC

I'm not going to be able to get my photo up till tonight. Work is interfering with my personal life. Lol.

Lots of great looking iron.


----------



## jmartel

I'll have a mid-restore photo for tomorrow. Multiple nights now I've gone down to the garage for something else and end up spending an hour on cleaning it up.


----------



## RPhillips

Here's my No.7 Keen Kutter w/ IBC Iron and breaker. My Fav plane.


----------



## terryR

Great photos, gang!

I was mistaken about the length of 6's and 7's…that means I do have a 6. 

2 more Sargent Auto-Sets, 718C and 722C…










Got these as a pair from kneeBay a year or so ago. Both have braised irons…I assume it's a shop repair since one is backwards!










...note one is bevel up and the other is bevel down! Oh the horror!  At least they'll make a nice family shot after I score the elusive 711…

And, my user 7 which is running out of steel…


----------



## lateralus819

Stanley #607. Shes a dream.


----------



## planepassion

Wow. You gents have some beautiful planes adorning your shops.

RPhillips, you said that your KK is your favorite. Why specifically? Are there performance features you've experienced that are different from other makers?


----------



## Tugboater78

Dont have a #7, together anyway, t9 in pieces waiting for me to clean them up and put back together one day.


----------



## richardwootton

I love those flat side 607s! Man, I'm so far behind, I've still got to post shots of my 5s, 5 1/2, 6, and now 7…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You've all seen mine….lawl.










The LN no 7 changed the way I work the wood.


----------



## Slyy

At Clinicals all day but I'll post my Diamonds Edge No. 7 tomorrow! Gotta say some nice looking planes today though!!keep up the strong work. When were the little guys gonna have their day?


----------



## lysdexic

My # 7s or equivalent…



















So, check out this linear groove in the sole of my Veritas BU jointer. It starts at the toe and ends at the mouth. I have no idea how I did it. My best guess is when successfully planed my condyloma.


----------



## August

Ok here's my contribution to the handplane picture taking


----------



## WayneC

My #7 submission.


----------



## jmartel

Coming up blank, Wayne.

lysdexic, which do you like more, the Veritas or the Lie Nielsen?


----------



## WayneC

Better. Uploading from my phone.


----------



## August

Wayne had to bust out the original nice WayneC


----------



## donwilwol

I've only got time for one post. I'll make it a good one.


----------



## JayT

Type 2 607


----------



## richardwootton

All these bedrocks are making me jealous!


----------



## Mosquito

^ that lol


----------



## ShaneA

I think I like the pictures of the #7 planes the best, so far. Strength, and a bit of jealousy on the 607 shots. I don't have one of those, and it hurts my soul.


----------



## lateralus819

Its hard to understand why a simple flat side is so much better looking.


----------



## August

Question are you supposed to clean your plane after using it?


----------



## lateralus819

They say yes August. Dust attracts moisture. I've never seen a significant issue from it. Then again different climates probably have different results..


----------



## DonBroussard

Strong work on the 7's, fellas. I'm thinking about hacking off part of the sides of some of my planes just to get the Bedrock flat look. Easy now . . . it's just a joke.


----------



## duckmilk

> So, check out this linear groove in the sole of my Veritas BU jointer. It starts at the toe and ends at the mouth. I have no idea how I did it. My best guess is when successfully planed my condyloma.
> 
> !- lysdexic


Acuminata or lata Lys? Admittedly, I had to scratch my dentigerous cyst a few times to figure out what you were referring to


----------



## duckmilk

Double post


----------



## MNclone

Pic from last summer of my Wards #7.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, having googled 'condyloma', all I can say is 'Ewwwwww….'


----------



## August

Thanks lat
Because I'm usually good about keeping it clean
But in the the real world it's hard to wipe off after end of day


----------



## putty

Well thanks Smitty…after reading your post I googled it…I want to gouge my eyes out!! LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And Augie's post in the middle of the conversation on condyloma is simply hilarious…


----------



## August

Your a crazy a man smitty that did sounded wierd and crazy timing 
LOL


----------



## putty

Timing is everything Auggie!!


----------



## 33706

I'm glad there were no google images available for that lookup!!


----------



## lysdexic

Mike - acuminata but that does not mean that I don't possess a supra tentorial spirochete.

Poopie: there are plenty of images available. Maybe Stef will share his.


----------



## lysdexic

@ #jmart- that is a great question. They are different but the same. Obviously the Veritas and LN differ in aesthetic and which you like better is completely subjective. I like both but admit the LN is prettier in my eyes.

Functionally they are the same but feel different in the hand. The Veritas has a palpable lower center of gravity which I prefer. It is as if the plane hugs the wooden surface. Also, with momentum, the shaving ejects from the mouth in curly trajectory. That's cool to me. The Veritas accepts a perpendicular fence and excels at edge jointing.

That said, the LN is classic and stately. I feel like a fortunate man with every swipe. I prefer it for face jointing and it performs flawlessly.

I prefer both in comparison to the T-11 but I admit to not fettling the plane with the skill that many here possess.

So, to answer your question: which do like better? The answer is both but I use the LN more.


----------



## john2005

> Okay, having googled condyloma , all I can say is Ewwwwww….
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


All I can say is you should've known better. Considering the source and all…



> I think I like the pictures of the #7 planes the best, so far. Strength, and a bit of jealousy on the 607 shots. I don t have one of those, and it hurts my soul.
> 
> - ShaneA


Here here!


----------



## Tugboater78

HnH time?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Tug! Awesome plane indeed. Great start to the day!


----------



## DanKrager

When you're a hammer, everything looks like a nail. When you're a jig builder….hey Tug. What's that jig in the corner of your workbench?

That is one awesome, handsome plane you got there. If mine was that pretty I'd keep it in the house too!
DanK


----------



## Tugboater78

Easier to keep clean in the house! Is an old picture, if shop warms up a bit i may add a new one to the post.


----------



## fatandy2003

Type 11 No. 8 in the background. Sorry its a pic I have shown here before, but no time to take another one today…


----------



## lysdexic

That's a great looking plane Tug.


----------



## Tugboater78

Blades showed up yesterday afternoon, finally gonna get some use from the MF #67 i purchased a year or 2 ago









HnH in background hah


----------



## August

Is today 7-1/2 day???


----------



## chrisstef

Sometime I miss having to google words that I don't know. Other times it really interferes with my morning coffee. This happened to be one of those cases.

And Scotty, don't make me wink at you, because I will, just like that old lunchlady that doled out the mashed potatoes in school. You know, the one with the mole.


----------



## bandit571

Well, as for old photos









Bought this for a $1. Stanley #33. It now resides on the Big Island of the 50th State. The other old picture









Type 9, Stanley #8c. Getting ready to be sold on the FeeBay at that time…..

Nowadays, we have a little lighter weight on for jointing boards









Stanley #31. 24" long, iron is 2-3/8" wide, price was $15. That #8c? Was $25 at the time I bought it. It was just too heavy for what I did..


----------



## JayT

Type 4 608 after it was restored a couple years ago










I've since replaced the knob and tote (in the front in this shot). Still have the originals, but wanted a wider tote for pushing a plane of this size. The original was too narrow and really bit into my hand.


----------



## jmartel

Here's my H&H. 8c, mid restoration at the moment. Stripping off the japanning that's left and will be painting the inside when finished. Not sure of the type, yet.










And how I bought it


----------



## WayneC

> Is today 7-1/2 day???
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Oh you missed it. 7 1/2s were to be posted at midnight only. Lol


----------



## WayneC

Today's contribution. 608c with my 607 in the background. This 608 came with a #7 lever cap and the proper size cap now on it came from Red.


----------



## planepassion

Wayne, I never knew that a 608C could look so beautiful.

My own #8. An ebay find several years ago before the handtool price increase foolishness began. The knob you see there is from another plane. I had switched out the T11 knob with another plane. But it is now back on the #8 and all is well in the T11 universe.


----------



## MNclone

Nearly done cleaning up my K8.


----------



## planepassion

So are we going to keep with the numbering convention for photo sharing? Or will we group them by plane types (bench, joinery, specialty)? For example, would we keep moving up the numerical scale and when we reach 43 we post pictures of the Record 043 plow plane?


----------



## john2005

T6 #8 and T7 #8c best I can tell anyways.


----------



## lateralus819

So purdy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> So are we going to keep with the numbering convention for photo sharing? Or will we group them by plane types (bench, joinery, specialty)? For example, would we keep moving up the numerical scale and when we reach 43 we post pictures of the Record 043 plow plane?
> 
> - Brad


That one would likely go in the area of the #50, light duty plow.


----------



## lysdexic

Recycled pic: a T-11 #8 and a T-11 #2 for contrast.


----------



## theoldfart

A t# 8/9 I got from LukieB


----------



## Mosquito

My #8's. As with all the others, a T11 Stanley, and a Keen Kutter KK.










Not sure where the woodie fits in though…


----------



## TerryDowning

It's a large jointer, so why not??


----------



## Ripthorn

Look everyone, SPAM!


----------



## August

^


> ?


?


----------



## August

That guy posted on 3 forum already ????


----------



## Ripthorn

He just picked the threads with the highest view count, and posted to those.


----------



## terryR

Spam this, buddy!










28" of American made Beech and iron and steel…low on brass. 

Sargent 3428, Type1…1910-1918…posing on a front porch that is at least 40 years older! (the poor table may be original to the home, too?)LOL.


----------



## summerfi

Here's my No. 8.



















And this seems like a good opportunity to show my largest and smallest planes together. Would you call this a group shot?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've been waiting to paste this all week…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Love that large vs. small shot, Bob!


----------



## theoldfart

Way to go Smitty! Doesn't DonW have a cooper plane? It was at least three feet long and had a tripod setup, the plane was one of the three legs. I saw couple of them in use at Colonial Williamsburg.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, he's got it hanging above a doorway in his house I believe.


----------



## theoldfart

So, what's next?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The next week looks like this.

Tomorrow is "In-Fill Friday" 
- Sat: #9 Mitre Planes
- Sun: #9 fractionals. All the block plane variations in the 9 series (9 1/4, 9 1/2, 9 3/4)
- Mon: #10 rabbet / bench planes. This includes any bench plane rabbets (but not blocks) by LN, Veritas, etc.
- Tue: #11. Floor and belt planes
- Wed: #12 and all fractionals. The scrapers!
- Thu: #13 circulars
- Fri through Sunday: Block Plane Weekend for all blocks #15 through #19, all fractionals, all varieties.


----------



## August

Well I guess I'm excluded because those words sounded big there buddy
I have to post my number eight 
Now


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That means more time to spend on your big bench (re-) build, then. And yes, we need that LN #8 to make an appearance today!

For the week of 9-13 March, I'm thinking all transitionals (#21 - #37) across the whole week. Tranny Week, no bonfires allowed. Friday for all the #39 dado planes out there (I know Arlin Eastman has a bunch, hope he shares), then we're to scrubs over the weekend.


----------



## lysdexic

Oh! I have an idea. Let's do sandpaper. It is a form of hand plane. Right? We can start with the course grits and work our way to the finest honing paste.

Okay. I'll start with a vintage peice of 60 grit. I love the patina that evolves as the worn grit exposes the underlying paper at the seams.


----------



## Ripthorn

lysdexic, that is actually more appropriate for the Sandpaper of your dreams thread


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Oh man, dude tried to rickroll everyone.

Well played


----------



## theoldfart

Whoops, already put a tranny out there! my bad ;-(


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I had a beautifully restored t13 no 8 I got from LukieB, but….it cracked at the mouth. I haven't emotionally recovered as of yet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And we all remember Al's busted #8 frog… That hurt him bad.


----------



## August

Yeah I'm still trying to get over snapping my coping saw blade.,
That really hurts men


----------



## ToddJB

It seems like that would be hard to cope with.


----------



## jmartel

> It seems like that would be hard to cope with.
> 
> - ToddJB


 Cue sad trombone noise.


----------



## Mosquito

lol nice Todd


----------



## theoldfart

someone should saw that coming!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not something to fret over, though.


----------



## ToddJB

> Not something to fret over, though.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Now that's the way to dovetail a joke into the conversation. You're a cut above the rest, Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Todd. I actually though someone would rip into me. Instead, I'll file this away as a good day.


----------



## DLK

In before the 9's and while I can still contribute, here are by 7 and 8. I have not touch either for restoration they are as found and as such are not made pretty. The 8's cutter was sharpened. The plan this summer (if it ever comes) is to build a proper workbench. The Craftsman bench will then be devoted to restoration and other mechanical needs. (Just don't know where I'll put it in my tiny shop.) Warmer today with a high of 4 degrees. Tee-shirt weather Saturday with a promise of 24 degrees.


----------



## August

Ok my donation to the pics


----------



## ksSlim

Opinion needed.
I passed on a 193 at a recent swap meet.
Don't see where I would ever use it.
Mint condition, no box $150

Did I mess up big time?


----------



## ToddJB

> Thanks, Todd. I actually though someone would rip into me. Instead, I ll file this away as a good day.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Who could rip into a a guy for toeing the line? You really sink your teeth into your work.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## 33706

If there's nothing mortise say, here's my pic from yesterday, my sevens and an 8.


----------



## Slyy

Some very pretty shots today! I'm glad to see the HPOYD thread gettin so much love the last week or so! Plues, we pulled 'ol Scotty outa the cobwebs. Soon as I get hom, gonna throw my No. 7 contribution, unfortunately no Heft Nor Hubris in this household yet, perhaps someday!


----------



## richardwootton

Solid showing fellas! I've got to play a little catch up. Ok, a lot of catch up.
My 605, 5, and 5 1/2


















Followed by my 6 and 7. The number 7 is a type 5 (I think) and when I got it, it was darn near pristine but I couldn't get it to work right. That's when I discovered the full length iron had a crack that I couldn't see causing it to flex under pressure. Now with a donor iron she sings like a canary!



















Last, but definitely not least, is HnH, a Diamond Edge #8 with the gutta percha tote.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Slim, total opinion:

The #193 is total collector only material, zero value as a user. I would never pay that for one unless it had a box in awesome shape, and even then wouldn't be real happy I did.

So unless you're a hard-core collector, and then I don't know what they're worth, I'd say passing was good.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Richard, a DE 8??? You dog! That's sweet. Where's the embossed diamond, behind the frog or at the toe?


----------



## donwilwol

> Slim, total opinion:
> 
> The #193 is total collector only material, zero value as a user. I would never pay that for one unless it had a box in awesome shape, and even then wouldn t be real happy I did.
> 
> So unless you re a hard-core collector, and then I don t know what they re worth, I d say passing was good.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I Agee with Smitty. Any added value that might have been available wouldn't be worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## Buckethead

> It seems like that would be hard to cope with.
> 
> - ToddJB


The man is on fire!


----------



## racerglen

running behind again, a 1910 #6 (etched in the side) no frog adjust screw, small brass knob and 2 patent dates, on the right a type 11


















#7


















And, hefty Edgerite #8


----------



## richardwootton

> Richard, a DE 8??? You dog! That s sweet. Where s the embossed diamond, behind the frog or at the toe?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smitty, I've never taken this guy apart, except for sharpening, but as far as I can tell it doesn't have any markings on the casting, and I haven't inspected the frog too closely either. The only embossed area that I can find is on the tote. I have assumed that this is a stanley made DE, but I could be totally wrong. I also had no idea you were such a fan of the DE tools Mr. Smitty.


----------



## August

> Solid showing fellas! I ve got to play a little catch up. Ok, a lot of catch up.
> My 605, 5, and 5 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by my 6 and 7. The number 7 is a type 5 (I think) and when I got it, it was darn near pristine but I couldn t get it to work right. That s when I discovered the full length iron had a crack that I couldn t see causing it to flex under pressure. Now with a donor iron she sings like a canary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last, but definitely not least, is HnH, a Diamond Edge #8 with the gutta percha tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - richardwootton


Yeah right you did that ententionally so you can post all sexy toys


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll have to do a family shot, Mr. Richard!


----------



## richardwootton

Lol Auggie, you're right, that was my nefarious scheme!


----------



## bandit571

Inresponse to the #1 sitting on the back end of a #8









A #1…22 sitting on the back end of a 24" long jointah plane ( #31) with the 122 about the same size as a #3

Family shots? Weeeeelll now…









The Stanley #26 and the Fulton 3416 just had to join in, don't ye know…


----------



## richardwootton

> I ll have to do a family shot, Mr. Richard!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I'd like to see that. I just did an eBay search for DE planes and some are really high.


----------



## August

Me too want to see
This my small family some gave birth but not in shots


----------



## BurlyBob

So I stopped in at a local antique store hoping for a #8. They had a few #5's and some other off breed planes and a single #10 for $27.50. I'm seriously thinking about grabbing it, clean it up and turn it on Ebay. Will it take a tote from one of my other older planes and should I clean it up a bit? Like most old ones, the tote is broken, the metal is in decent shape and it's not terribly beat up. I'm also gonna grab that 60 1/2 for $12.00.  It's one of those purple ones and looks like I could make a decent user.

I've no interest in making a collection of old planes just to sit there. The ones I buy for myself I clean up and use.

From what I see on Ebay I think I could turn that #10 and offset what I spent on some of my others. What do you think?


----------



## richardwootton

> So I stopped in at a local antique store hoping for a #8. They had a few #5 s and some other off breed planes and a single #10 for $27.50. I m seriously thinking about grabbing it, clean it up and turn it on Ebay. Will it take a tote from one of my other older planes and should I clean it up a bit? Like most old ones, the tote is broken, the metal is in decent shape and it s not terribly beat up. I m also gonna grab that 60 1/2 for $12.00. It s one of those purple ones and looks like I could make a decent user.
> 
> I ve no interest in making a collection of old planes just to sit there. The ones I buy for myself I clean up and use.
> 
> From what I see on Ebay I think I could turn that #10 and offset what I spent on some of my others. What do you think?
> 
> - BurlyBob


BurlyBob, pick up that #10 and I'll buy it off you for sure! You don't even have to clean it up a bit…


----------



## Slyy

Adding to the Shapleigh Diamond Edge planes, my biggest at No 7 sized. 


















My first and only "low-knob" and makes me really want a type 11 set. Seem to prefer the low to high knobs, besides I've got little carney hands so it works out fine (and it's the smell of endive NOT cabbage thank you very much).


----------



## 33706

*Glen: * Wow, an Edge-Rite #8? Eaton's is alive and well!! Nice, great to see one!


----------



## August

I know it's not big but this is my 
ENDGRAINNATOR


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Men, look at those DEs on parade. Very nice!


----------



## Slyy

Auggie been trying to convince the wife that I NEED a LN rabbet….. Eats the end grain pretty well huh?


----------



## August

Yes sir lete dig up some photo


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey! Rabbet blocks when we get to #140, pls… ;-)


----------



## August

^ sorry sir I knew I was disturbing the peace 
LOL


----------



## Slyy

Haha, dig the writing on the shaving! Precise breaking the rules, just try to avoid Smitty's wrath!


----------



## Avimaelwoodworking

Nice hand plane you got there


----------



## August

The brother of moewill is here damn









Spam


----------



## Slyy

Now Auggie, don't go judging a book by it's cover. I have 16,000 DVD's being mailed to my door for free right now! I just had to pay $12,386.62 shipping and handling for them. They even said they'd only actually charge my credit card for $60,000, A steal of a deal if I've ever seen one! The website linky thing is totally legit.








Seriously, Ted's got a beard AND a flannel shirt, you'd have to be born in another country to not trust that face….. Errrrrr….. Ummmm….. Oh nevermind Auggie…...


----------



## WhoMe

Well, I finally got a quick pic of my #8's. Not the greatest angle but at least I posted. 
The left one is a 8C type 11 in need of a restore. The right one is a flat bottomed type 19 I got for about $20 with light surface rust. 









Ill definitely post for the #10 when it comes up. And if I can cobble together all my other planes I will post a family shot to make up for missing the #3 - #7 days.

And I'm not even going to visit that site. I'd be afraid I would get a virus (or termites, pine bark beetles…) just by opening that site based on it's reputation.


----------



## unbob

Seems to be a few Diamond Edge planes around. A DE No 8 behind the Stanley Type 11 No 8. The Stanley is considerably heavier then the DE, but the DE is a pretty good plane.


----------



## richardwootton

Unbob, does your DE have the embossed diamond in the casting?


----------



## richardwootton

Unbob, does your DE have the embossed diamond in the casting?


----------



## richardwootton

> Yes sir lete dig up some photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Holy crap! I thought my vintage 65 did a moderately decent job, but good golly miss Molly that's a different ball of wax!


----------



## bandit571

Today is the Number 9s??
Millers Falls No. 9s, anyone?









Ah von, und ah too









One is just a hair newer the the other….









Not sure which, though


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Could be 9, but was gonna be infill friday as a break.


----------



## RPhillips

> Wow. You gents have some beautiful planes adorning your shops.
> 
> RPhillips, you said that your KK is your favorite. Why specifically? Are there performance features you ve experienced that are different from other makers?
> 
> - Brad


It's pretty simple why it's my favorite plane, it works really well 

I only have 4 planes, including my new Veritas LAJ. I really like the LAJ, but only used it once. I don't know a lot about planes, but I think the KK's frog design is the same as a bedrock and for the most part, it looks exactly like a Stanley. I think the IBC iron/breaker also make a big difference.

I could be wrong, as I'm only a tadpole in this pond.


----------



## donwilwol

George Davis, Birmingham, 1821-76


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ keep em coming, Don!


----------



## Ripthorn

Did someone say infill Friday? Well, then….

Here is one with the help of Mr. Siegley. Started out life as a #6C (same size as Stanley #5), but when I got it, the frog was all busted and it was rusted to heck and back. So, a little bit of angle grinding and cherry goodness, et voila!



















Oh, you want one with some shavings? How about a little Spanish Cedar (mmm, smells so good):










More to come…


----------



## Ripthorn

I guess I may have to help shoulder the load here. This one is mild steel with indian rosewood. 1" wide iron, made by yours truly:


----------



## Ripthorn

Then there is this one. My current prototype for a small smoother. This one is mild steel with purple heart. This will be going to my brother once a blade and thumb screw are done:



















Pardon the temporary blade in the last one, my O1 for the blade should arrive today.


----------



## unbob

> Unbob, does your DE have the embossed diamond in the casting?
> 
> - richardwootton


 The DE plane has no markings at all, just the blade.


----------



## donwilwol

Brian, that Siegley looks fantastic. And that's a pre-Stanley siegley!


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, the Siegley had a Stanley marked iron in it, which confused me for quite a while because I had never heard of Siegley planes before that. It would have been cool to restore it, but it was beyond repair, so I figured this would be an acceptable rising from the ashes, if you will.


----------



## Ripthorn

Now there are some "soon to be infills" that I'm working on. First, this little guy:










Then there is another one, but I think I am going to use that for the impending hand plane swap (shameless plug), so I can't be showing pictures of that one.


----------



## terryR

Infill Friday…should be Don's and Brian's day! 

Love this lil smoother…heavy, heavy. Size 3 filled with wenge and ash…Hock iron at 50 degrees.

*DonW Type1*.










FWIW, I've been bitten by the infill build bug lately…have been looking at tons of photos online for inspiration. seems that 1/4 of the images gathered by Google are Don's or Brian's! I love it!!!


----------



## Ripthorn

Nice one, Terry! Another good resource is Jeff Wittrock's builds on SMC. That is where I got my inspiration for my shoulder plane (Jeff is very nice and gave me permission to use his design, which I followed pretty closely).

Also, if you want to do a small smoother like the one I'm working on now, I just drew up some full scale plans for it that I will be building from. Shoot me a PM and I will email them to you, if you like, same goes to anyone crazy enough to want to try this. Just be warned, you will lose quite a bit of skin on the endeavor, my hands are in pretty rough shape with all the cuts, punctures, and missing patches of skin. But it's worth it!


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Brian!

Plans might help me, but what is really going to be a challenge is the metal shaping. I'll probably try one from an existing plane first. Even have a Norris adjuster build in the back of my brain, hidden in the sawdust and cobwebs!

Edit…what's SMC?


----------



## bandit571

Saw Mill Creek


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, I did my first one with literally a hack saw, drill press, belt sander, files, and a hammer. I think you could probably manage, though it depends on how intricate you are looking to get.

I've got a few more pictures at home for infill Friday, I will post them after I get home from work.


----------



## August

I'm just gonna sit in the side line and enjoy the tools 
I can't participate,. Because I don't have any of those.
So I'll just have a cup of coffee and enjoy.


----------



## terryR

Bandito, Thank you, sir!

Brian, I will be using the simple tool set you mentioned + dremel.That may decide how intricate my work gets! 

Still, I have ideas for an adjuster just to challenge, or complicate, not sure which yet!


----------



## WayneC

> I m just gonna sit in the side line and enjoy the tools
> I can t participate,. Because I don t have any of those.
> So I ll just have a cup of coffee and enjoy.
> 
> - August McCormick Lehman III


Awe come on, with your metal working capability and skill, you should have an infill done by 5:00. Just in time for a good stiff Friday evening drink.


----------



## unbob

These infill planes are a mystery to me in some respects. It would seem the elusive flat sole problem would be pretty much solved-$ome have a steel sole connected by dove tail to the sides.
I read recently that the gap is commonly set at .005". Having not seen one of these. How is the gap for the blade set? Or, how do these things mechanically work?


----------



## Ripthorn

When I make one, I try to shoot for a mouth that is just closed. Then after assembly, and as part of tuning, I take a file and open the mouth just enough for a shaving to get through. Of course, if you are doing something that will take a heavier shaving, you need a larger mouth. Flatness can be just as good or bad, depending on the work done, but I like to start with precision ground steel, which helps with the flatness aspect, as long as I don't screw it up.


----------



## unbob

Thanks Ripthorn, 
I see the way they work. One solid chunck, not as much flex, as a cast iron plane.


----------



## August

Your a
Good man Wayne.
Been enjoying this blue book by schwarz


----------



## WayneC

Thanks August. Which Book?

I was actually serious.

Can you make something like this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171696125942


----------



## Mosquito

I asked that a while ago Wayne, and I'm hoping the answer now is yes ;-)


----------



## WayneC

I agree Mos.


----------



## donwilwol

> Thanks August. Which Book?
> 
> I was actually serious.
> 
> Can you make something like this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171696125942
> 
> - WayneC


Anybody can do it. August can do it in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Ripthorn

If you have a hack saw, some files and lots of patience, making one is not terribly difficult. There are some parts that are tedious, however. I have not attempted a dovetailed on yet, mostly because I don't see the point in dovetailing steel to steel. All that work should have a very visible payoff in my mind.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Thanks August. Which Book?
> 
> I was actually serious.
> 
> Can you make something like this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171696125942
> 
> - WayneC


Oh ya baby. We'd line up for something like that August. I've already got some stock that would work.

Except I'd rather have a smoother kit


----------



## Ripthorn

A little more action for infill Friday. I just did the thumb screw for the little smoother. Does it look too big for the rest of the piece? It's bronze and purple heart. I love how the bronze looks, but it's a pain to work.



















Then, there is a candidate that may become an infill due to a totally destroyed front knob boss. Either that or it will just get a bun on the front and stay a Stanley.


----------



## Ripthorn

And, finally, some more should plane action (I have built three). This one is the twin to the other up above. Mild steel, indian rosewood infill. In fact, because it is a duplicate, I am looking to trade or sell this thing, as it is literally sitting in the closet doing nothing.


----------



## Ripthorn

I just noticed the iron is in upside down on that last plane! I must have been tired when I was putting it together. I did look at the mouth and say "I didn't think I made it that wide" but never checked to make sure the bevel was down, ha!


----------



## August

Well I don't know if this is a good news. But
The company we work with where we finance
The machines just boutght a new 5axis CNC AND NEW LASER CNC.

Anyway I need to sweet talk the shop Forman.
LOL


----------



## Tugboater78

Ohh a shoulder plane.. something i dont have.


----------



## jmartel

Damn it, Brian. I just bought other stuff today, and now you bring that up. What do you want for it?


----------



## john2005

> Thanks August. Which Book?
> 
> I was actually serious.
> 
> Can you make something like this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171696125942
> 
> - WayneC
> 
> Oh ya baby. We d line up for something like that August. I ve already got some stock that would work.
> 
> Except I d rather have a smoother kit
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


^+1


----------



## Slyy

Brian - those infills are amazing! Your shoulder plane is beautiful. Consider me jealous! Where do you get the metal for your planes Brian?


----------



## Ripthorn

Jake, I have gotten my metal a few different places. The first ones were made using nasty hot roll mild steel from HD. Don't use it, at the very least use cold roll 1018, because the raw shape of hot roll is more of a rainbow than a rectangle. Anymore I prefer to use precision ground O1 or 1018 which I get from places like Enco, Online Metals, Victor Machinery Exchange, McMaster Carr, etc.

For those of you curious about the shoulder plane, I actually didn't have anything in mind. It has been kicking around for two years doing nothing, so I thought it might be fun to put it out there to see what others might be willing to trade for it. I would be most interested in exotic or figured wood and/or other hand tools, but I would consider all offers, including if someone wanted to just buy it. Just shoot me a PM if you are interested. I honestly have no idea what it is "worth", so that was part of the reason to open it up to trade. I will likely have a small infill smoother done in another couple of weeks that would be a similar deal.

Anyway, infill Friday is now over, so I will go back to being a spectator. What's today's topic anyway, Smitty? I probably can't play again until we get to #18. I really only have about a dozen planes. They tend to accumulate much slower when you build them yourself .


----------



## Ripthorn

August, I relocated to TX from NY about a year ago, and my old job had a prototype shop that had some equipment I could use after hours and the new place doesn't. It makes me sad, and a little jealous of what you have. That's ok, my garage has just enough for me to get into trouble  When I was back in school, I got in well with the shop foreman for the wood and metal shops. Even as a student, he let me have free reign on both shops except for his CNC, lathe, and mill. I hope you can get in well with your guy, it sure makes some things more fun!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I 'll do some take-apart shots this evening, but here's the 'mitre plane / #9' namesake for today.










Kinda a down-day, I guess, but there will be a few coming up.


----------



## Ripthorn

So I know infill Friday is over, but I just found a photo of the prototype shoulder plane, built using nasty HD steel and walnut infill. This went to my brother as a gift. I hate photobucket, I don't know how to shrink the picture.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You should be able to "edit" the photos on photobucket, and shrink it down to like 800×600. But actually the problem is more with LJs. Any other forum or site I post stuff to shrinks down the photos just fine.


----------



## theoldfart

What's this, a "special" Smitty day? Most great envy commin' yer way buddy!


----------



## putty

Smitty, is that mitre plane awkward to use? It seems with the location of the knob it would be hard to get good even pressure.


----------



## terryR

^also wondered about the plane in use! Other LJ owners? Lys? Wayne? DonW?

For some reason, I find the shape beautiful. Like an old Jeep with square edges and big tires! 

Would make an excellent infill project, I think?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I had zero in-fills, remember that…

Funny re: the knob. It's of no use shooting at all. I have figured out a way to put the knob in play for smoothing; held like a woodie, with the left hand over the top. Can't say it's a prime smoother, though.

More pics in use planned, and I'd like to post a quick vid, too. Busy w/ fam today though…


----------



## WayneC

I've not got a #9 (yet). Handle wise many folks add a hotdog handle. Will post a photo of one in a bit. I have a Philly plane miter plane from Phillip Edwards in the UK.


----------



## WayneC

Hmmm. It rotated the photos.


----------



## WayneC

Here is a link to a hot dog.

https://www.lie-nielsen.com/product/bench-planes/email-subscription-thank-you-hot-dog-for-the-low-angle-jack-plane-?node=4065


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

LN has stopped production of the #9 and matching dog, i thought i read. The #62 dog is a different breed. I emailed ln last year, and they still had the 9 dog in stock. Haven't pulled the trigger yet…

EDIT: very nice mitre, wayne. You always have nice stuff…


----------



## jmartel

Worst comes to worst, you can make your own.

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/A%20Hotdog%20for%20the%20LV%20LAJ1.html
http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/Building%20the%20Hotdog%20Mk%20II%20for%20the%20LV%20LA%20Jack%20pics.html


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Could always make your own too. Or a friend with a lathe….

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/A%20Hotdog%20for%20the%20LV%20LAJ1.html


----------



## bandit571

Well NO Mitre plane in the shop, so…









Spent almost an hour getting the chutting board tuned up. 
Had a few block planes to clean up, as well. Maybe a tease?









Even has a L. Bailey's Patent date on what is left of the iron….


----------



## Slyy

^ cute little twinsies JMart and Red are!


----------



## terryR

> I ve not got a #9 (yet). Handle wise many folks add a hotdog handle. Will post a photo of one in a bit. I have a Philly plane miter plane from Phillip Edwards in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - WayneC


That's a lovely plane, Wayne!
Why haven't I thought of a wooden shooter before now???


----------



## 33706

*Terry:* Try this…

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34646


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> ^ cute little twinsies JMart and Red are!
> 
> - Slyy


I've hit a new low. lawl.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Holding positions:



















Which pushes the knuckle against the front wall of the plane, and a hot dog would be awesome.










Holding for smoothing uses knob and top grip.


----------



## robertb574

Maybe less expensive here Smithy,

Stanley #9 hot dog handle new made

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-9-hot-dog-handle-new-made-/391066662709?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b0d63b735

"a new made stanley hot dog handle for the #9 plane made of steel the slot is .140 wide
by st.jamesbaytoolco"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Definitely less than vintage, very true! Thanks, Robert. I've bought from SJB before, as have a few others here on yhe thread, sometimes not a good experience from a fit and finish standpoint. I had a schedule problem with them. But for so much, they're the only game in town and we're fortunate they're around.


----------



## Mosquito

Oh boy, St. James Bay Tool… Smitty and I have had mixed success with him lol

(By the way, I did end up sending the floats back)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Unjam.

EDIT: Hey, Mos. Wondered about those floats. You also the #46 cutters, right? My stuff included the #444 rods that took the better part of 8 months.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, I exchanged the first set of #46 irons, as they were so far from flat and bevels ground to the edge that I didn't want to spend the time on them, considering they're $110. Second set was better, but still took some effort to get flat. I'm not sure if I came out ahead with them over a vintage set… I am glad that there is the option from him, but I feel like quality control or just care in quality is lacking sometimes.

This was pretty average for the first set of cutters…









And the side float was all kinds of screwy


----------



## robertb574

I should have known Smithy desires vintage. 

It is true that some of the St. James Bay Tool items are rough. I bought 2 sets of the #46 blades four and five years ago. They both needed work. I have the time and didn't mind.

Last December I bought a #271 router from him that I am tickled with. Blade needs just a little bit of work. Everything else is good.


----------



## WayneC

I've wanted to try one of the mini routers. Looks like you like it. What's the plane for today? 9 series block planes?


----------



## WayneC

From St james bay. I've gotten 48/49 cutters,extended 45 rods, and 66 beader cutters. If you want faster service order off of eBay. Custom orders took longer than anticipated. The fit and finish on the 66 cutters was not there. For the price I recommend the LN set.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, 9 blocks! Let's dig a path to the shop and get pics! (7" here last night, and I ain't talking about Lysdexic).


----------



## theoldfart

Please define 9 blocks. 9"? a qty of 9? 9 sides? I think my MF 75's are the same, not sure.

Also have an MF 16 which I think is the same as a Stanley 9 1/2

Just figured out the MF 75 = Stanley 220


----------



## terryR

^ and how about a 340x?


----------



## WayneC

Standard angle block planes similar to Stanley 9 1/4, 9 1/2 and 9 3/4 models.


----------



## WayneC

My LN 9.5. I've sold all of my other block planes of this ilk. I prefer low angle blocks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

As Wayne said. Block plane, 6"L, 1 5/8"W.


----------



## MNclone

My 9 1/2 is stripped down, ugly, andwaiting for fresh paint but is sharp and functional.


----------



## terryR

> *Terry:* Try this…
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34646
> 
> - poopiekat


Awesome idea, PK!
Maybe I can super square up a tranny?

There's always more than one way to skin a cat…


----------



## lysdexic

Wait. What happened?


----------



## WayneC

> *Terry:* Try this…
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34646
> 
> - poopiekat
> 
> Awesome idea, PK!
> Maybe I can super square up a tranny?
> 
> There s always more than one way to skin a cat…
> 
> - terryR


Transitional Planes. Don't ask, Don't tell.


----------



## putty

Foreground, Stanley 9.5 background MF 16
the 16 is the newest addition to my shop. Antique store find last week $7.50


----------



## bandit571

My little 9-/4









and a pair of 9-1/2s









The one being a little bit older









Made long before any Handi-holds were thought of.

Strictly as a #9 









They seem to make shavings ok…









That is about all the "Nines" I have


----------



## donwilwol

http://www.timetestedtools.com/vintage-block-planes.html


----------



## putty

Wow Don that is nice. I like how you have a card with each. What information is on the cards?


----------



## donwilwol

> Wow Don that is nice. I like how you have a card with each. What information is on the cards?
> 
> - putty


Maker, type, date of manufacture if known and any other pertinent info.


----------



## theoldfart

My two 9's, nothing buffed and the MF 16 needs a couple of parts. I'll look for them his summer rust season. The 9 1/2 is from my grandfather.


----------



## rhybeka

well, at least I now know what to keep my eyes open for jointer wise  neat pics you all!!


----------



## rhybeka

well, at least I now know what to keep my eyes open for jointer wise  neat pics you all!!


----------



## summerfi

They say imitation is the highest form of flattery. The plane show and tell has been so popular that we're going to do something similar in the saw thread. We're going to have a "Month of Saws" with each day dedicated to a different letter of the alphabet. So tomorrow, you would post your "A" saws, like Atkins. Tuesday will be "B" saws like Biggin, Bishop, etc. While you're taking plane pics, take some of your saws too and then post them on the appropriate day in the saw thread. Should be fun. More details on this are in the saw thread.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A Craftsman, Stanley and Excelsior Stanley sporting the #9 1/2 look today.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And some tweaks to the Mafe-inspired #62 hot dog suits it to the cabinetmaker's plane very nicely. $ saved, it's a good day.


----------



## donwilwol

I can call them #9's if I want.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The extent of my DE inventory:


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, what is the thickness of the sole and sides on those guys? I'm thinking I need one, even though I rarely shoot anything. I'm guessing a 37 degree bed angle on those?


----------



## Slyy

The extent of my No. 9 collection was relatively recently acquired. No marking of any kind but Don Yoda thought circa 1900 Stankey. But of a chip off the front and some pitting but takes shaves even without any work on the iron.


----------



## donwilwol

> Don, what is the thickness of the sole and sides on those guys? I m thinking I need one, even though I rarely shoot anything. I m guessing a 37 degree bed angle on those?
> 
> - Ripthorn


https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2013/04/20/infill-shooting-plane-make-it-a-pair/

sides are 1/8" bottom is 1/2".


----------



## Buckethead

Whelp. Sorry to break protocol here, but I just bought a stanley 48 t&g plane from teh bhey. Fiddy six after shipping. Intact except irons. Anyone got a line on such specialty irons that doesn't make me stupid for not spending the hundo + the complete ones were going for?

Oh yeah! I can play on block #9 block plane day. I got a photo here somewheres…










Nope… Wait a sec…










Not yet… Dang! I don't have a shot saved…

Anyhoo… Look at sly's #9 photo above. Mine looks a lot like that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bucket, I don't remember: Do you have a #45? Irons from that beast can be pressed into service for the #48…

From Der Leachmeister:

'This plane normally is found with just two cutters, each 5/16" wide. The original cutters of these planes do not have a circular notch cut on their right side up toward the top. If you see one that does, it's a cutter from a later #45; the notched cutters fit the plane perfectly and work as well as non-notched ones, but if you're into originality you'll need to find a cutter without the notches.The early #45's cutters don't have the cutout, and if one of these are used as a replacement cutter, it's impossible to tell whether the cutter is original to the plane.'


----------



## WayneC

> Whelp. Sorry to break protocol here, but I just bought a stanley 48 t&g plane from teh bhey. Fiddy six after shipping. Intact except irons. Anyone got a line on such specialty irons that doesn t make me stupid for not spending the hundo + the complete ones were going for?
> 
> - Buckethead


You can get them at ST. James Bay Tool Co. A full set is 3 cutters. I've purchased both #48 and #49 cutters. It may take a while for them to come in.

http://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/

#48 Blade 5/16" wide $12.00 per pair.

#48 Blade 7/8" wide $8.50


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks Smitty!

I don't have a 45, but I often see those 45 irons for sale individually on teh bhey. I'm not going to be particular about original irons here. I want to do t&g for the back panel of my tool chest, but I really want to do an all hand build. (No using the router) gotta say, I'm excited. I have a beading plane for the drawer fronts already. Just need to decide what type of slide system I'm gonna use. Probably need some dado capability too.

I'm going to be patient though.

Edit: thanks Wayne! I'm perusing their wares now. I must say, that is a far more reasonable price than I expected. On teh bhey they generally ask for ten bucks and up, plus shipping for the #45 individual irons, with many in fairly rough shape.

Back to the photos!


----------



## john2005

Well, I went out to take a picture of my block plane, only to realize that out of 12 block planes, I don't have a #9-anything. Sumpin aint right…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rabbet bench planes!

How about my only example, an early #10 1/2 with adustable mouth.


----------



## Mosquito

I can play again!

My #10 refurb


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice job on that clean-up, Mos.

I rarely get shavings that are anything but tight curls. The long ribbons you guys pull are a mystery…


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, how does one get the long straight ribbons that go straight up instead of just curling and curling?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Today's painful for me. I've always wanted a no. 10. Probably even vintage. Bid on several on the bay. Maybe some day.


----------



## JayT

> Yeah, how does one get the long straight ribbons that go straight up instead of just curling and curling?
> 
> - jmartel


You don't, you get a curly shaving and then pull it out for the pic, like in Mos' two pics showing the shaving (doesn't look like the plane moved, he just pulled the shaving to show what it was doing). At least that's what happens to me.

I'm sitting out another day, too. :-(


----------



## jmartel

I've got a while to go until I can add a photo. Not till #65 day.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Red, it's another 'niche' product that I haven't found a compelling use for, for what it's worth. The #10 1/2 is the smoother sized version of it, of course. It'd be larger furniture pieces where larger rabbets might be made that the tool would be useful. But without a repeated set of cuts, or pieces to make, not sure of the tool's practical value.

You build more, so maybe it'd not collect as much dust in Kanesville as this one does in So IL.


----------



## Mosquito

> You don t, you get a curly shaving and then pull it out for the pic, like in Mos two pics showing the shaving (doesn t look like the plane moved, he just pulled the shaving to show what it was doing). At least that s what happens to me.
> 
> - JayT


That is exactly what it was and is usually for me


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, but I've seen videos where it comes out straight up. I think some of the Doucette & Wolfe build videos on youtube show it.


----------



## Mosquito

I also don't have a practical use for it very often to be honest. This one was listed generically on eBay, and as such I ended up getting it for $38, so I was pretty excited about that. I've used it for larger tenon cheeks before, or on larger rabbets to clean them up. Maybe if I had to plane the inside edge of a corner or something… seems like it'd be more popular of a task in cabinet making or something


----------



## ToddJB

This is good info on the 10s and 10 1/2s. In my minds eye they would be very useful, but that's been way wrong before.

Question for the panel. Do you think a cut down speedbore bit would be a strong enough metal to use as a plane screwdriver, like this:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, it s another niche product that I haven t found a compelling use for, for what it s worth. The #10 1/2 is the smoother sized version of it, of course. It d be larger furniture pieces where larger rabbets might be made that the tool would be useful. But without a repeated set of cuts, or pieces to make, not sure of the tool s practical value.
> 
> You build more, so maybe it d not collect as much dust in Kanesville as this one does in So IL.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Every time I do a big bread board or rabbet…. I wish I had one. A rabbet block doesn't quite cut it for those. Didn't even know about the no 10 1/2, thanks. I plan on watching for those a the next MWTC meet.


----------



## 33706

My one and only #10 is a British *"Paramo PlaneMaster"* and I don't like it much because it has disposable blades. I got a few extras, good because I have no idea where to get more. This model has an accessory fence, which I believe it's a rare accessory for a #10 plane. It would look good on a Stanley #10, no?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A fence on a #10 is called a #78, I think. ;-)

I like that Palmero, PK. You definitely have the most diverse assortment of manufactures represented in your till.


----------



## 33706

*Smitty*, you are right on the money about '78s. However, this fence is indeed built for #10s, it hooks onto the cutter well on the side, and fastens down on the crest of the cheek with a thumb screw. It was an original part to this plane.

It won't ever replace a 78, any day of the year.

I'm about to do a photo spread on weirdo European and Aussie planes; I'll wait for the Stanley numeric progression slideshow to end first. Anxious for the Trannies to be exhibited, I got lotsa them!


----------



## WhoMe

Here is my #10. 'V' logo blade so I figure it is around the type 11 time frame. stumbled upon it in a local antique store for less than $20. Quietly snapped it up and celebrated when I got back into the car… They had a K6 in good shape when I got this. Maybe I might go back pick it up.









Ooo and in 2 days I get to play again with my #12… yay..


----------



## Mosquito

How much did they want for the K6? I've got a K5 or two to go with it for you  (or me…)


----------



## john2005

I too am sidelined today. The pain is especially deep as Mos flaunts the trophy I was fighting him for. With those slender smooth full with shaves, you should be ashamed of yourself!

What I really covet though is a 10 1/4. I wouldn't really have much use for it, especially not for the price. I just think they are cool. Smittys would be next


----------



## WhoMe

Mos,I just reread my post above and should have stated that the K6 was there when I go the 10. It has been a while since I was there, I need to go back. I couldn't remember if it was the K or KK planes that were more like the Bedrocks so since I already had 2 #6's (type 10C and type 11C) it was not really a priority. The 10 at less than $20 kind of blinded me..lol.
I'll try to visit this week to see if it is still there. This antique shop specializes in old porcelain dinner ware and silverware so antique tools are not something they are familiar with. Thus the 'affordable' price for the #10. 
Will post later if it is still there and I pick it up.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice, I would have been blinded by the 10 too lol


----------



## lateralus819

I prefer it when the shavings help themselves out of the plane LOL.


----------



## richardwootton

> The extent of my DE inventory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smitty those DE chisels are gorgeous!


----------



## duckmilk

Picked this up a few years ago when I was planning on doing some timberframe, which never happened. Read Leach's advice and found one with plenty of blade. May come in handy on a bench build.


----------



## bandit571

Of course, Millers Falls did make a "10"

Although it looks like a Stanley 4-1/2….


----------



## planepassion

Smitty, a 10 1/2? With an adjustable mouth? Man alive you have some esoteric and rare planes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DanKrager

I thought I recognized those chisels, Richard. I did a double take when the picture came up. Glad they made it to another good home. The picture isn't clear enough on my machine to show for sure here, but I'm confident those are my turning signatures: three clean lines very close together.
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Richard. I love 'em! Which leads me to Dan:

Another good home? Dan, they're still here! And you'll notice I've found two additional sizes to fill the extra two handles you so graciously made for me. They're not going anywhere… 

In the top three of prized tools, trust me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> *Smitty*, you are right on the money about 78s. However, this fence is indeed built for #10s, it hooks onto the cutter well on the side, and fastens down on the crest of the cheek with a thumb screw. It was an original part to this plane.
> 
> - poopiekat


PK, I don't doubt you a bit about it being original. It's a very unique approach to a moving filister.


----------



## Slyy

My collection of rabbet bench planes, must say they are some of my favorite to use:


----------



## DanKrager

Gee, Smitty. I'm sober but I didn't see it was Richard quoting you. Sorry, man! I was really taken by the picture!

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No problem, just wanted you to know I'd never profit off your wonderful gesture. Priceless stuff.


----------



## lateralus819

Theres a 45 with a full set of cutters on the ebay for $125. Just putting it out.


----------



## Slyy

If only I didn't just by a new washer today…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No. 11 Day! Ah, the beltmaker's plan. Low-angle cutter, handlebar tote and adjustable mouth. Sounds like an awesomely practicle tool, right? Well, not so much.

Too boxy and awkward to use easily, chatters when pulled and impossible to control consistently with one hand.










The #11 vs some roughsawn pecan scrap


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ #11 = Thread Killer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Lawl. Not too many cats have the rare specialty planes.

I'll spice it up with some eye candy. Just found this plane maker from New Zealand. Awesome stuff. 
I like that he stays true to some of the stanley designs….but adds his own flare. 









http://www.marcouplanes.com/


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is some serious bling. Wow…


----------



## JayT

#11 is a thread killer, Smitty. The only two LJ's I know of that have them are you and Don Broussard. I'm sure DonW has one or ten sitting around, but don't remember him posting pics of any.

Nice eye candy, Red. Philip Marcou is actually an LJ member and has posted a few of his planes on this thread. Here's one he made us play guessing games with a couple years ago.

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/653396

His profile shows he hasn't been active for quite a while.


----------



## jmartel

Ooh, shiny.


----------



## john2005

Well no #11 here, but the recently acquired 78 got put to work ship lapping boards for the saw till upgrade.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe not a thread killer? Millers Falls did indeed make a #11

Here is my Stanley version of it









Junior Jack, anyone?


----------



## Buckethead

I'll take this one, please.


----------



## ToddJB

John. I love the upgrade. That style is right up my alley.


----------



## terryR

> ^ #11 = Thread Killer.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Yeah, plus the saw geeks have started a show and tell, too!


----------



## Ub1chris

> My one and only #10 is a British *"Paramo PlaneMaster"* and I don t like it much because it has disposable blades. I got a few extras, good because I have no idea where to get more. This model has an accessory fence, which I believe it s a rare accessory for a #10 plane. It would look good on a Stanley #10, no?
> 
> - poopiekat


I have the same Paramo Planemaster. I picked it up at a flea market for $10, mainly because there was nothing else that caught my eye, and I didn't want to go home empty handed. I don't use it much though.

Chris.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I ll take this one, please.
> 
> - Buckethead


Ya, I really like the low angle smoother, and the one that looks like a 605.


----------



## WayneC

> ^Lawl. Not too many cats have the rare specialty planes.
> 
> I ll spice it up with some eye candy. Just found this plane maker from New Zealand. Awesome stuff.
> I like that he stays true to some of the stanley designs….but adds his own flare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.marcouplanes.com/
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


There was a time that Phillip was hanging out in this thread and contributing. His LJ page is here… http://lumberjocks.com/mook


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Looks like a gifted dude.

I've got my hand plane mojo going today boys. 









Starting to wonder whether I really need a honing guide.


----------



## john2005

> Yeah, plus the saw geeks have started a show and tell, too!
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


Its #11 day, what do you want from me. - Plus I used a plane to ship-lap the boards. That has to count for something.


----------



## Slyy

John, I'm with you, don't have much to contribute the last couple days, my earlier rabbet plane comment (with no picture) was a mild attempt at the humor of not having one to play with, but I suppose it was too cerebral for some of us >

Around these parts I'm not sure we really need to further qualify the geek comment, Call a spade a spade as they say, pretty sure we're all geeks here Terry, haha!

Also gonna ask here as the "hand drill" thread doesn't get much attention these days. Anyone ever cleaned up a yankee 2101 or the like with the plastic furniture? I have one bell systems version that cleaned up fine but the one I got recently a post stanley purchase but pre move has the WORST SMELLING pieces of plastic ever! I swear they smell like the previous owner buried them in a cat box! I've been soaking them in alcohol to hopefully pull most if not all of whatever it is out, been turning the alcohol a nasty urine brown and I'm just not sure I'm gonna get rid of the smell. Not gonna keep me from using the thing but just wondering if anyone else has encountered that.


----------



## ksSlim

Some of that "early plastic" sublimates giving off an odor.
I've found that a large container of baking soda (NaCHO3) sodium bi carbonate covering the plastic and sealed for a time at least improves the ordor.


----------



## Slyy

slim, I certainly entertained that it might some volatile from the ppastic itself. Just surprised one had the odor and another didn't if it was the plastic


----------



## summerfi

Jake, here's my suggestion for your smelly drill. Send it to Terry and he can bury it in his goat pen for awhile. You won't notice the cat smell after that. ;-)

So I assume tomorrow is No. 12 day. Does that include 112's or do I have to wait on that?


----------



## Ub1chris

Since it's a bit slow with the #11, I figured I should share what I picked up today. Besides, I don't know where it'll fit in to the show and tell - closest I can figure is 92, but it's not that, and besides that's months away. It's a shoulder plane of sorts, I think. Made by Ill. STPG and MFG Co. It's 8" long and 3/4 " wide. Not beautiful like some of the stuff on here - I Just thought it looked kind of cool and different.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> ^Lawl. Not too many cats have the rare specialty planes.
> 
> I ll spice it up with some eye candy. Just found this plane maker from New Zealand. Awesome stuff.
> I like that he stays true to some of the stanley designs….but adds his own flare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.marcouplanes.com/
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> There was a time that Phillip was hanging out in this thread and contributing. His LJ page is here… http://lumberjocks.com/mook
> 
> - WayneC


They are pretty,but for 2500-6k for a plane you'd think they would cleanup the scratches.Look at the end on the miter plane,


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> Since it s a bit slow with the #11, I figured I should share what I picked up today. Besides, I don t know where it ll fit in to the show and tell - closest I can figure is 92, but it s not that, and besides that s months away. It s a shoulder plane of sorts, I think. Made by Ill. STPG and MFG Co. It s 8" long and 3/4 " wide. Just thought it looked kind of cool and different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Ub1chris


How's the back grip?seens like it could be real comfty or hard on the web on your thumb area.Is it from the art deco period?,has the look to it.


----------



## Bigun

So I got a package in the mail today all the way from the UK. I don't see too many Record planes and I'm just starting to build my collection of planes and the price was right. A 405 off Ebay and it looks better in person than the pics. Cleaned the grime, no rust, and tried planing a bead. It's too deep and I must have been tilting it to the left a little but I was able to make a bead and that's cool. Think I'm gonna love this tool. My nephew has a 45 that he's bringing tomorrow so we can compare them side by side.


----------



## Bigun

This was in the box with the 405. Any idea what this is? Is it for the plane? Don't see anything like it in the book so I think it's just something that just made its way in the box.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think that's a Preston logo, but I don't know what it is.

"tomorrow is No. 12 day. Does that include 112's or do I have to wait on that?"

Yes on both count! Let's see any '12-series' scrapers tomorrow!


----------



## realcowtown_eric

I thunk that that accesory fence was a record ridgeway product….

Eric


----------



## Slyy

Bob - no doubt that Terry's sheep might be able to take care of it, just not entirely sure I'm that committed.


----------



## TheFridge

Finally figured out that warming up polishing compound makes a huge difference. Never had consistent results before.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Fridge!


----------



## theoldfart

Nice plane Troy, and BTW Records Rule


----------



## terryR

No Records here…except the vinyl type.

And, No Sheep…goats! Pregnant goats…baaahhh!

LOL.

Still get the feeling acrylic turned and shaped for handle replacements needs to be looked into…as soon as the industry makes thicker acrylic. Or, I really need to invest in a resin impregnation rig now… brace knobs, Buck Rogers knobs, Winchester knobs…who else used plastic?


----------



## JayT

#12 day? I can finally play again.


----------



## Ub1chris

> Nice plane Troy, and BTW Records Rule
> 
> - theoldfart


Spoiler Alert! 
I'll be showing my only Record tomorrow on 13 day


----------



## terryR

Same sentiment for me, JayT! I get to play again. 

LN 112 with factory cherry…










...and posing after wenge was added…










What a nice, heavy tool.


----------



## Ripthorn

I don't get to actually play today, but I do have plans drawn up on the computer for an infill scraper plane with the innards derived from the 112. Have some other planes to do first, so this one is down the list, but at least in my mind I can play!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brian, you can always post the plans!


----------



## Ripthorn

I'll have to see if I can get them posted this evening. They are on my older computer, I think.


----------



## terryR

Wow, a bit off topic, but LN is hosting a Hand Tool Event in Nashville, TN this month! March13-14…

https://www.lie-nielsen.com/hand-tool-events/USA/46

Awesome!!! Too bad I'm flat broke…or maybe it's for the best!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scraper Day Continues…


----------



## chrisstef

12 1/2


----------



## lateralus819

Love the #112. Much better then the #12.


----------



## summerfi

This came in a bunch of tools I got for $50. I kept the ones I wanted and sold the rest for more than $50. So this is a free plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not solely because Lat says the #12 sucks, but I really do covet a #112. I've extensively scraped on exactly one project to date, so I'm not sure it's worth paying good $ for. Maybe one will fall from the sky, ala Bob?


----------



## jmartel

I want a 112, but they are so much money now. I can't see paying that much for a vintage when I can get a new LV one for basically the same money.


----------



## Buckethead

Anyone see a benefit to a 112 type scraper plane over using a card scraper?


----------



## JayT

> Anyone see a benefit to a 112 type scraper plane over using a card scraper?
> 
> - Buckethead


Flat scraping surface instead of a slightly curved one. More consistent results. Easier on the fingers, hands and wrists. And you won't burn your thumbs.


----------



## Buckethead

All good things. Thanks, JayT


----------



## john2005

12 and 12 1/2










12 all cleaned up










And this is what happens if you try to disassemble one


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My no 112. A rare LN "deal" on ebay. 









No coco yet….cause I'm a lazy bum.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If I ever buy a LN plane again, it'll only be with the prior knowledge Red will outfit it with cocobolo handles for me. Such nice work, such an awesome look… Hat's off to you, buddy.


----------



## Slyy

John, thanks for the painful reminder. I remember when that happened, you ever get her fixed up?

Yeah Smitty, I recall a couple hundred posts back now, when Red said he fashion new furniture for any LJ with a LN plane purchase. Such a great guy he is!!


----------



## WayneC

I believe I sold my 12/12 1/2s. I do have a 112. Red, you are welcome to add some Cocobolo handles to it.


----------



## Bundoman

My number 12. It is in need of a new blade which I plan to make when the weather warms a bit. It is sharing the pictures with one of its friends


----------



## Buckethead

I have no idea what number is attached to this "plane" .










It's not mine. I'm gonna call it an adjustable, bidirectional shooting board and plane.

Anyone got one of these?


----------



## DanKrager

Where did you even find a picture of an extinct creature like that, Bucket? I'd love to have one and prolly drive the bay price up to do it. I had no idea such a thing ever existed. 
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Walt has offered a couple of those over the years, but I can't recall the name.


----------



## WhoMe

Gotta play with my #12. I do covet a 112 but like others, they are so darn expensive..
With original blade








With new thicker blade (unsharpened/no hook)


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> I have no idea what number is attached to this "plane" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s not mine. I m gonna call it an adjustable, bidirectional shooting board and plane.
> 
> Anyone got one of these?
> 
> - Buckethead


It's a Langdon Miter Box Co 3 1/2" Shoot Board Plane.
http://www.antiqbuyer.com/All_Archives/TOOLS_ARCHIVE/archive-PATplanes3.htm


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Any No. 13 circular planes out there? Today's the day!


----------



## theoldfart

I'm at work, 113 pics at lunch. Will that do?


----------



## planepassion

Oh come to me Pretty. That bi-directional shooting board plane belongs in my shop…


----------



## 33706

*Was there a #13 plane made by Stanley?? Nahhh, it would be Bad Luck!!!*


----------



## Buckethead

Regarding that shooting plane, it's for sale among an entire collection of planes. A local guy on Craigslist is trying to unload his collection. He never said a price but sent me a spreadsheet which included some photos. It's an extensive collection. Many of the planes being in very good condition.

He's looking for offers, but it's beyond my means, and I didn't want to send an insult instead of an offer. If you're interested, and want to see the spreadsheet let me know.


----------



## john2005

BUCKET!!!! Buy, sell, send me the shooter for the advice fee. You should be able to do this and break even, maybe even make a few bucks…


----------



## DanKrager

Man! It's a good thing that jointer is bi-directional. Look at all the shops that want it! Still no prices, but thanks for the ID DWD. 
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, there is a #13 circular plane. No #14 though, so we start a run of block planes tomorrow.

#13: Thursday
#15/16: Friday
#17: Saturday
#18: Sunday

and then:

Transitionals Week: Monday through Friday!


----------



## Buckethead

John, I emailed the seller trying to find a 45 in the wild. He did not seem interested in selling any individual planes. He wants to sell them all as a lot, and he has a lot. I'm eyeballing his collection (which based on the hard to decipher spreadsheet he sent) at between $3K and $15K it's a huge difference, but it's hard to tell what he's really got.

I don't know a way to share a spreadsheet here, but I suppose I could spend a few hours deciphering.  anyhoo, I'll figure a way to share the few pics he included if you guys want. Methinks a separate thread would be appropriate.


----------



## bandit571

Well, IF one looks in a mirror. 13 will look like 31, right?









Well all of these look circular, too









at least in therory…


----------



## theoldfart

TADA, the 113


















It's a later type. Got it from Kevin ( lateralus819)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> If I ever buy a LN plane again, it ll only be with the prior knowledge Red will outfit it with cocobolo handles for me. Such nice work, such an awesome look… Hat s off to you, buddy.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Thanks Smitty. We share the enamor for the king of exotics. I must say, I don't think my totes and knobs are as nice as the cocobolo sets that LN made but I gave it a shot.

Terry's, however, are no doubt nicer than the LNs.


----------



## terryR

Wow, Thanks, Red! 
I try to catch the small details…


----------



## john2005

^A true craftsman he is.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ +1. Ya, I wasn't blowin smoke up anyone's arse (Ha!). We each have our strengths, it up to us to develop them. Guys like Terry and Bob have patience and attention to detail that is on a whole 'nother level. Pictures are one thing, seeing it in person is another.

However, if we all had to start busting out furniture for a living….I might be the only one of us "regulars" who wouldn't starve to death. lawl!


----------



## 33706

Sorry Smitty and others!! Yeah, of course there is a #13….I just forgot. The #14 is the non-existent one in the series.


----------



## lateralus819

There goes Red' head again. Gettin all inflated .


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## theoldfart

Nice Don, looks to be the same vintage as mine.


----------



## richardwootton

> There goes Red head again. Gettin all inflated .
> 
> - lateralus819


Lol!


----------



## bandit571

Since they are skipping the "non-existant" #14…

Thought I would show off mine









In between the Corsair C-5 and that ParPlus #5
a pair of Milers Falls #14s, including a #14-01B
there is also a Sargent #4---14.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> There goes Red head again. Gettin all inflated .
> 
> - lateralus819
> 
> Lol!
> 
> - richardwootton


I can't help it, my head two sizes too large!


----------



## Lucasd2002

> - Don W


WTF is that!?

Looks like a unicycle riding a banana


----------



## Tugboater78

I do knlw Terry did an excellent job making tote and knob for my grandpas #5, looks and feels better than any of my stanley originals.


----------



## Ub1chris

This is a Record 020. Not quite a 13, but fits in nicely with its circular plane friends…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No #15 or #16 blocks? I'll post later this afternoon what I recall is a #16, but that's it.


----------



## mochoa

On the subject of plane screw drivers (Todd), I've been using my lever cap as a screw driver, I know its supposed to be uncool to do to the plane but I saw Paul Sellers do it. I started doing it and its works great, Fast! Having to find a screw driver is one less thing to get in the way of sharpening.

I say if you are not over tightening there is little risk of damage to the lever cap.


----------



## August

Hey smitty 
What kinds of plane are allowed today?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Any plane, any time allowed on the thread (said Al). But for Show and Tell, it's #15 or #16 blocks.


----------



## Lucasd2002

How much disassembly of a frog is needed before I start cooking it in my electrolysis bath? This for a Sargent #418.


----------



## john2005

I got some 15s. I will try to get them up when I get home


----------



## summerfi

I believe this is a #15, but if I'm wrong don't hesitate to tell me.


----------



## bandit571

Until it all fit below the water line. Besides, you'll want to get the area under the frog cleaned up too.

I do have a #15, but, it is a Scioto Works Jack plane. Wood body, to boot









The one on the left of the three is the #15 by Sciotoworks


----------



## john2005

I guess I only have one. I forgot I had traded the other off to Don.










Heres a shot ala Auggie. @ 6 we have a 75, going counter clockwise is the 15. Followed by 2 19s, an 18, a 65, a 140, a 130, 2 60 1/2s, a union 220 and a LN block. A smarter guy would've ditched the 75 and made a clock. Of sorts.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, some #15 action! Awesome!!!


----------



## August

Hey smitty
I'm still enjoying in the sideline


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I get to play today!

A later-issue (post-SW) #17 block:


----------



## putty

I almost forgot to post this, MF 16


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice MF, Putty!

And I'm thinking there will be a good sampling of #18s tomorrow.


----------



## planepassion

My SW #18. It's my one and only. I use it for with the grain planing. I have a low-angle block for end grain.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Very tasty, indeed!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Little late with my LAblockie….but here's some end grain love. Piece got bound up in my TS jig. Burnage.









-
All cleaned up. 
'


----------



## August

Nice red I need to get one of those kind of block plane


----------



## 33706

*Sunday morning workshop pic*. Some of my tote revival projects, rescuing cracked or broken totes back to service with pieced-in parts, or rematched partials hybridized together into complete usable new totes.

Only about forty more to go!!










My two 'Teens


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My #18 group of two. Each of them SW, one a #S18 (steel) variety.


----------



## donwilwol

Did someone say #18?


----------



## 33706

That's incredible,* DonW!!*


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can we get a close up on that A18?

Please?????


----------



## john2005

Hot Dang!


----------



## terryR

Love the totes, PK!

My little no name 18 with a SW iron…










Don, I think I spot ONE 19? LOL


----------



## putty

I don't know where this one belongs. It is a Craftsman made by Sargent. There are no identifying marks on the plane. Smitty, maybe you can help?


----------



## donwilwol

> I don t know where this one belongs. It is a Craftsman made by Sargent. There are no identifying marks on the plane. Smitty, maybe you can help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - putty


Sargent #5217.


----------



## putty

Thanks Don!!


----------



## donwilwol

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/135082


----------



## TheFridge

Don, I think you have the fever. More cowbell please.

Edit: I seem to have misplaced a cap iron screw and the slotted brass (nut?) for the tote on a Stanley #5 jack.


----------



## TheFridge

If someone has some extra parts, it would be greatly appreciated and I would gladly reimburse for all expenses. Please pm if you can help. Thanks.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> If someone has some extra parts, it would be greatly appreciated and I would gladly reimburse for all expenses. Please pm if you can help. Thanks.
> 
> - TheFridge


I have the stanley parts; pm me


----------



## Buckethead

> Whelp. Sorry to break protocol here, but I just bought a stanley 48 t&g plane from teh bhey. Fiddy six after shipping. Intact except irons. Anyone got a line on such specialty irons that doesn t make me stupid for not spending the hundo + the complete ones were going for?
> 
> - Buckethead
> 
> You can get them at ST. James Bay Tool Co. A full set is 3 cutters. I ve purchased both #48 and #49 cutters. It may take a while for them to come in.
> 
> http://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/
> 
> #48 Blade 5/16" wide $12.00 per pair.
> 
> #48 Blade 7/8" wide $8.50
> 
> - WayneC


Wayne, I've taken your advice and gone to them for the replacement irons, but I don't understand the purpose of the 7/8" iron. It's listed there, and not prohibitively expensive, but what function does it serve? (I can imagine it allows for doing a tongue on larger stock?) but would that leave the iron unsupported at the extremity?

I've not seen a 48 in person, let alone had a chance to play with one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

it allows for doing a tongue on larger stock

^Exactly.


----------



## Sparks8286

A friend mentioned a couple of weeks ago that he had these and I told him I might be interested in buying them.










He's a retired carpenter (somewhere in his 60's) and I don't get the feeling that he knows a tremendous amount about old planes, but I still want to be fair. He said he got 'the bigger one' sometime in the '80s for about $20. I told him I'd look them over and see what they might be worth and we'd talk about a price. The front one is a Bailey #6C and the back is a #7C. Based on this website:

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan1.htm

I put the #6C between 1920-1925 and the #7C between 1902-1919. All the parts are there for both of them and there doesn't appear to be any real damage. The tote is cracked at the bottom and the knob is also cracked on the #6, but neither of them have damage on the bodies, the irons are good (need sharpening) and none of the screws/knobs are seized. I don't know if the irons are original to either of them, but they are marked 'STANLEY' at the top on both and the bodies are cast 'BAILEY' on the front and the model on the back so they are accurate to that era of Stanley Bailey planes/jointers. I've look at eBay to try and find out what these might be worth because I want to give him a fair offer for them and what I've come up with is $30-40 for the #6 and $40-50 for the #7. Does that sound about right or do I need to go higher or lower?


----------



## JayT

Sparks, it's nice to have friends like that. In current condition, I'd say your numbers on the #6 are about right, maybe a bit low on the #7. I'd think $100 for the pair would be fair to both parties.

Make sure you post some pics one you get them in ready to work condition.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tall knob (#6C) says type 12 or so, given lever cap is plain. Back #7C is type 11-ish, so I agree with your datings.

Very short answer, your numbers are a value but not stealing. You could easily go $10 higher on the 6 and $20 higher on the 7 and still be fair for both.

They're nice planes, hope you're able to make a deal!


----------



## Sparks8286

> Tall knob (#6C) says type 12 or so, given lever cap is plain. Back #7C is type 11-ish, so I agree with your datings.
> 
> Very short answer, your numbers are a value but not stealing. You could easily go $10 higher on the 6 and $20 higher on the 7 and still be fair for both.
> 
> They re nice planes, hope you re able to make a deal!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Would you agree with JayT that $100 for the pair is a fair deal for both of us?

Also, I consider myself to have an aggressively mild case of OCD and it'll bother me if I don't ask, but I read a lot about 'type 12' or 'type xx'. Where can I find that information? I read nothing on that website I referenced about a 'type'.....only dates noting when changes were made to the designs of the planes. Is there a site that says '#6C type 12 was made from 1920-1925' or something similar? A book would be even better. I like books.


----------



## Sparks8286

> Sparks, it s nice to have friends like that. In current condition, I d say your numbers on the #6 are about right, maybe a bit low on the #7. I d think $100 for the pair would be fair to both parties.
> 
> Make sure you post some pics one you get them in ready to work condition.
> 
> - JayT


I'll be sure to do that providing I can make a deal on them. They may have to wait a couple of weeks though. My current project is a British Enfield No1 MkIII* .303 that's been looking at me rather seductively lately. If you look close you can make out the newly-blued (on the foil-covered tray) and yet-to-be-refinished (barrel and action body in front of the flashlight) parts in the background behind the planes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Would you agree with JayT that $100 for the pair is a fair deal for both of us?

Your range was 70 to 90 for the pair, my adders totaled $30. Totally up to you, but 70 plus 30…

Here's a good source for the type information you seek.


----------



## Slyy

Well I forgotten where we are at for block planes but these are my only four









2 Stanley's a Millers Falls and another Stanley.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Starting tomorrow: Transitionals Week!


----------



## 33706

Yee-Haw!! Trannies!!


----------



## summerfi

> Starting tomorrow: Transitionals Week!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Darn, I figured tomorrow would be #19, so I better post mine tonight. Are you going to take the transitionals in numerical order, or all at once?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OMG!

How can we dis the #19?

Okay, priority to #19s tonight and tomorrow (and any #20 variety circular planes, of course), but yeah, the Trannys are all week. #21 through #37, so if we can do 2x Mon - Wed Noon and 3x Wed afternoon through Friday, that'd be good.


----------



## WayneC

> Whelp. Sorry to break protocol here, but I just bought a stanley 48 t&g plane from teh bhey. Fiddy six after shipping. Intact except irons. Anyone got a line on such specialty irons that doesn t make me stupid for not spending the hundo + the complete ones were going for?
> 
> - Buckethead
> 
> You can get them at ST. James Bay Tool Co. A full set is 3 cutters. I ve purchased both #48 and #49 cutters. It may take a while for them to come in.
> 
> http://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/
> 
> #48 Blade 5/16" wide $12.00 per pair.
> 
> #48 Blade 7/8" wide $8.50
> 
> - WayneC
> 
> Wayne, I ve taken your advice and gone to them for the replacement irons, but I don t understand the purpose of the 7/8" iron. It s listed there, and not prohibitively expensive, but what function does it serve? (I can imagine it allows for doing a tongue on larger stock?) but would that leave the iron unsupported at the extremity?
> 
> I ve not seen a 48 in person, let alone had a chance to play with one.
> 
> - Buckethead


You can work stock up to 1 1/4. The tongue and groove will be offset on stock wider that 7/8.


----------



## bandit571

Start the Trans day with the Liberty Bell version of the 22









Width of the iron is just a hair shy of 1-3/4" Cute little bugger…


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks Smitty and Wayne! It makes sense, and although I don't need to do any wider stock now, that might not always hold true. I do like tongue and groove for back panels. It just seems safer than a glue up, or ship lap. Far sexier than plywood.


----------



## ShaneA

So…I am eyeballing some spoke shaves at Lee Valley. I see they have a few different levels of price, and come in a few different shapes and sizes. Since I do not have one, or have never used one…is the flat, concave, or convex get used the most? Not sure I want to spring the $260 for the set. Is one a more valuable commodity than the others? what is the story on vintage or the lower cost ones at LV?

Any insight would be great, thanks


----------



## donwilwol

A hard t find #25. As far as I know the only bevel up Transitional.


----------



## TheFridge

Gotta love trannies. Seen one almost beat a up a guy in New Orleans.


----------



## WayneC




----------



## CFrye

Ooooo I recently got my first tranny! I get to play! Are there types for transitionals? Fighting with a stubborn wood screw that doesn't want to let go.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, I have three but have had no joy in my experimenta to date. BRK is a player, hopefully he'll chime in.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Had no idea the #25 was bevel up!


----------



## CL810

Flat. I recommend an old Stanley 151. It'll run around $35

Edit: What was I thinking! Shane you gotta have all three. Heck, I have two flat ones, one with a cambered blade and the other has a straight blade. So you really need a minimum of 4. Then again, you might want cambered blades in the concave and convex…........

Major loss of enabling points. :-(



> So…I am eyeballing some spoke shaves at Lee Valley. I see they have a few different levels of price, and come in a few different shapes and sizes. Since I do not have one, or have never used one…is the flat, concave, or convex get used the most? Not sure I want to spring the $260 for the set. Is one a more valuable commodity than the others? what is the story on vintage or the lower cost ones at LV?
> 
> Any insight would be great, thanks
> 
> - ShaneA


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Funny that some one just said about bevel up,It pop in my mind I have a #4 I just sharpened the blade and it wasn't working well,So I started thinking did I put the Iron in wrong.Yes I put it in upside down;bevel up,yes I know it should be bevel down, don't know why It didn't dawn on me or didn't see it.


----------



## Slyy

With RuPaul, I think we can clearly proclaim Wayne as the winner. Afraid you may not like the prize though Wayne…..


----------



## August

I thought this was for handplane?
Why is red there with his outfit?


----------



## donwilwol

> Ooooo I recently got my first tranny! I get to play! Are there types for transitionals? Fighting with a stubborn wood screw that doesn t want to let go.
> 
> - CFrye


There sure is. I'm not sure if its online though.


----------



## CFrye

Don, can you share a book title that I may possibly borrow from the library?


----------



## WayneC

> Don, can you share a book title that I may possibly borrow from the library?
> 
> - CFrye


I'll check my library too.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Wayne.


----------



## donwilwol

> Don, can you share a book title that I may possibly borrow from the library?
> 
> - CFrye


this one
http://www.amazon.com/Antique-Collectible-Stanley-Tools-Identity/dp/1878911015

Antique & Collectible Stanley Tools Guide to Identity & Value by John Walter

or

http://www.amazon.com/Patented-Transitional-Metallic-America-1827-1927/dp/0940458004/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1425936987&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=pateneted+planes

Patented Transitional and Metallic Planes in America, 1827-1927 (Vol. I) Hardcover - June, 1981 
by Roger K. Smith

Both are excellent books if your interested in hand planes


----------



## WayneC

I've not got Walter's book. Been holding out for a new version rumored to be coming out. They are really expensive in the resale market.

I have some others that might have the data.


----------



## summerfi

My broken No. 20.










A No. 21 and 22.


----------



## WayneC

> Don, can you share a book title that I may possibly borrow from the library?
> 
> - CFrye


A couple more books.


----------



## donwilwol

Wayne, I've got Sellen's book to. It my 4th favorite, right behind Walter's, smiths vol 1&2.


----------



## CFrye

Bailey Stanley #29 Transitional 1909-1912 (if I am reading Wayne's book correctly )


























It is currently broken down being cleaned. It does not have a lateral adjuster. Could it be an I obvious break? Wrong frog?
EDIT: went back and looked again, apparently without the rose colored glasses. Lateral adjuster is broken off. Oh well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#26 (top) and #27 (bottom):


----------



## Buckethead

Transitioning into specialty planes here. Another breach of protocol, but since it's still the epic plane thread, hoping I get a pass:

A parcel! 









Ugggghhhhhhh. The only parcel I'm expecting (aside from a book) is from an ebay auction. A Stanley #48 to be specific. Why do folks refuse to properly package an item? I just don't get it. Hoping it survived anyhow.










Whew! This was without irons, so in a frenzied haste, I busted out the porta-band and angle grinder to attempt a home brew batch of plane irons from an old saw blade. One came out a quadrillionth wider than the other, which actually worked in my favor. My first attempt required shaving the tongue down with the shoulder plane, but switching iron positions slapped the second attempt right in place.

Plane of my dreams? It's a little worn, and not NOS quality, but I've been wanting to do tongue and groove from day one. I am very pleased. W00T!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ very nice, and amazing it survived!


----------



## 33706

Okay, here's my critters, I don't have a #21, but I'm workin' on it! Here's mine, in various stages of rust, dust, and future restorations, left to right:

*Union #22
Fulton #22
Fulton #22
Edge-Rite #22
Union X-502
Stanley #23
Keen-Kutter #23
S&S Siegley #23
Hickory #23
Stanley SW #24
Stanley #24
Stanley #25
Stanley Liberty #122
Stanley Liberty #122
*


----------



## donwilwol

The #48 is cool.

Part of the collection.


----------



## Buckethead

PK, you have the most amazing and diverse collection of planes. Not only that, but they are displayed in your shop, and perfectly organized. I really respect how you do it, and hope to emulate your organizational habits. (I've got a long way to go.)


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Bucket! 
Wow, PK!
Ditto, Don!


----------



## 33706

*Bucket,* Thanks!!1 But I prefer *Don'*s methods of static display. The USPO has turned quite a few of my planes into, er, transitionals due to careless handling.
What I have is more happenchance than targeted purchases, except for things like the low-angle #25, which took some extra effort and cash. *"Leave No Plane Behind*"... that's my motto!
*Candy:* Always glad to see someone taking an interest in the #26-#34 trannies. Not many doing it! The cutter and lever cap widths tend to rise and fall with the tide, but a nicely matched-up combo is a joy to own. I got there by paying off "nhplaneparts" mortgage, lol!
*Smitty: * Yeahhhh, if I could keep just one transitional for the bench, it would be a 27 or 27 1/2.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Never tried a tranny (cough), hope to someday. They're always in rough shape when I find them….lawl.

It's tough to talk about trannies and avoid double meanings.



> So…I am eyeballing some spoke shaves at Lee Valley. I see they have a few different levels of price, and come in a few different shapes and sizes. Since I do not have one, or have never used one…is the flat, concave, or convex get used the most? Not sure I want to spring the $260 for the set. Is one a more valuable commodity than the others? what is the story on vintage or the lower cost ones at LV?
> 
> Any insight would be great, thanks
> 
> - ShaneA


Shane- get the LV flat and roll from there. I've got the curved and it's only necessary for really tight curves (the flat will work on mild curves by extending the blade). The convex is only needed for windsor chairs and the like.

I reach for the flat one 90% of the time. The newer ones are superior to the oldie imo because of the tight mouths…doh!


----------



## 33706

While on the subject of trannies, over the past 45 years of driving 've had the worst luck with Chrysler products Torqueflite 904's and 727's. I've wrecked every Ford FMX I owned, but the Cruise-o-matics seemed to hold up okay, especially the pre '1965 ones with the rear pump. I never killed a Powerglide either, oddly enough. And I've tried, heeheee.

*BRK: Is this what you mean by a double-meaning for the word 'trannies'??*


----------



## JayT

Ooooh, tranny's, I can play! Wait, that didn't come out right.

Since it doesn't appear we are going in order, I'll post a couple. Don't have near as many as PK or Don, but a couple quality and not as common ones.

pre-lateral type 6 #34



















Union 542, has a lever depth adjuster similar to the X series


----------



## Tugboater78

Been looking for some trannys to take home but they are scarce in these parts, too many ****************************************.

Oh wait, yeah ive been eyeing the transitional Don has on his site but not sure if i really want.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, here is the rest of mine









Stanlet Liberty Bell #122
Sargent #3416
Stanley #25
Stnaley #31.


----------



## john2005

Bucket, where did you find a caliper that would measure a quadrillionth? I might need one…


----------



## Buckethead

I bought it at the hadron collider gift/apocethary shop.


----------



## Slyy

LHC joke, this thread just got better!!! Haha!

Unrelated to the thread but to the joke: a great documentary on the Large Hadron Collider is out there (on Netflix now) called Particle Fever pretty good watch.


----------



## Ripthorn

Now we're talking jokes that I'm into! With two degrees in physics, any super nerdy joke is welcome any time! I've got several I like, but they might get me strung up around here for excessive nerdiness, even with the nice, plane-loving people that frequent this thread.

On a side note, the pair of small infill smoothers I have been working on are getting close to their reveal. Just need the lever caps and hardened irons. I'm thinking I would like to make a metal stamp for my mark, but not sure if I want to quite enough to actually do it


----------



## john2005

Now there is the reason for the question. Bucket always has the best responses! Thats awesome. lawl


----------



## Tim457

Do you have a model number there Sheldon, so we can order one too? Bazinga!


----------



## Buckethead

^^^^ !!!!!


----------



## 33706

Here's some trannies, #26 and up:

*Bailey #35
Stanley #35
Union #35
Sargent #3411
Edge-Rite #35
Liberty #35,* my shop-made body.










*Liberty #135
Liberty #135
Liberty #127
Liberty #127
Liberty #127
*









*Black Diamond #26
Hunt #26
Union #26
National #26
National #26
Edge-Rite #26
And 3 Junkyard Stanley #26s
*









*Stanley #36
Stanley #37
Stanley #37
Sargent 3415
Edge-Rite #27
Union #27
Stanley #27 1/2
Union #27
Stanley #27 1/2
Edge-Rite #28
Union #28
Stanley SW #28
Stanley #28 
Fulton #29
Fulton #29
Union #30
Sargent #31
Union #31
*



























Oh, yeah, and my home-made *Liberty 2 5/8" plane*, 34 inches long until I cut it down to a reasonable size someday… Just had to have one longer than anyone else's, nyuk nyuk nyuk!!!










*I'm just crazy about Transitional Planes!!!*


----------



## 33706

Nice #34, *JayT*!! The wide ones, #32, #33, #34 are scarce here, and shipping one in from the US is a deal killer every time, so.. I'm still looking for my first, and I hope it's as nice as yours. Also, I just got a Union tranny with the X-style lever, and mine is missing too. Hope to god it's not left-handed threads!!


----------



## bandit571

This is what my avatar contains









Stanley #31

24" long
iron is 2-3/8" wide
Seems to be about 1892 or so…..
Has L. Bailey's Patent dates all over the place on it. 
About as big as it gets in this shop….


----------



## JayT

> Also, I just got a Union tranny with the X-style lever, and mine is missing too. Hope to god it s not left-handed threads!!
> 
> - poopiekat


When researching the 542, I found out that Union made two different lines with the lever adjuster. One, in both iron and transitional, was the X-type with threaded rod and brass nuts-they called it a locking lever adjustment. Those had model #'s of the similar transitional, preceded by an X, i.e. X27, X29, etc.

Union also made a series of five sizes of transitionals with the lever, but no locking adjustment for those that didn't want to spend for the X series. They were marketed as "nicely adapted for ordinary work." These had model #'s of 5XX. The last two digits don't seem to have any rhyme or reason other than increasing with size. The 542 was the lone jointer plane of that line. If yours is a 500 series plane, it should not have the rod and nuts and the nub under the lever will not be threaded. If it's an X series that's just missing parts, the little nub will be threaded.

It was very difficult to come up with any info-DonW and I both spent quite a bit of time looking and I also inquired of Patrick Leach. I finally found an online pdf of a 1905 Union Tools Plane catalog that shows all the above info. Here's the link if you want to look. X series transitional information starts on page 21 of the catalog and the 500 series are on pages 25 & 26.

http://toolemera.com/catpdf/union1905cat.pdf

After looking at the catalog, I'd love to find one of the steel bottomed transitionals.


----------



## 33706

*JayT and Don:*

Here's some details. I see now, the threaded rod broke off in the lower casting. That's why the rod and wheel are long gone. Let me know if you need more photos. Jeez, maybe it was never threaded?


----------



## JayT

Tough to tell from the photos. The nub on my 542 has a small depression in the middle that was catching dust and could make it look like something broken off. Once I got a good look, realized it was just a dimple in the casting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

So, no more tranny planes out there to share? Then we need to move back to cast irons!

How about the #39 dado planes? Any out there? Let's move to those tomorrow (Th), and scrubbers (#40) on Friday!


----------



## Mosquito

I've wanted to get all the #39 sizes, but with a #46 they don't seem justified yet…


----------



## lateralus819

Speaking of transitionals. I bought a nice type 4 pre lateral #35 from NHplaneparts on a whim as it is in nice condition. Doing a restore right now. Just a teaser till i get it finished.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice Kevin. An early one!!


----------



## bandit571

The Windsor #33









Doing what it does best….


----------



## Tugboater78

Whaa?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

$120 plus ship at the Woodcraft website.

Tote looks a lot bulkier than vintage, and a 1/4" longer.

On another note, any #39s today?

From the 'bay:


----------



## johnstoneb

The local Woodcraft just got a Wood River #1 in stock. Cute little thing.l You can hide it in your hand not sure how practical it is. I gues you could use it as a high angle block plane.


----------



## Tim457

Smitty, I can't imagine there's that many 39-44s out there except 40 and 40-1/2's. Maybe lump 39-44 into one day?

It's surprising WC would compare their plane side by side like that given the tote, adjuster, etc aren't as nice. But the price compared to vintage is their game I guess.


----------



## WhoMe

I saw one of those WR #1's at my local witchcraft late last week. Having never seen a vintage #1 in real life, those things are tiny. For that price I think it would be fun to have one for the fun factor. But, if I was getting one to use, I think the LN version would be much better.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tim;

I only know of one LJ with #39s, and that's Arlin Eastman and he's not frequented this thread for awhile. How about #40 / #40 1/2 tomorrow, then we lump #41-#44 on Saturday, making Sunday "Combination Day" for all #45 lovers.


----------



## DonBroussard

I've been following the rollout of the hand planes on the red carpet here since the beginning, but haven't posted any of my small stash yet. I am enjoying and learning a lot about hand planes and the people who own them.

Here's my only No. 39, a ⅜" size. It's still very sharp and makes some nice curlies. I think it's complete, but I would welcome any comments on missing parts.










I did note that I got called out by JayT during "11" day. Late to the party I know, but here's my Stanley No. 11 belting plane. I haven't put a lot of effort into making it look nice and there's a small chip taken out of the mouth. Like the No. 12's, it's unusual that the handle mounts aren't cracked. It has Stanley V logo iron and the wood handle is intact.


----------



## Tim457

Smitty, I'm certainly not calling the shots, just a suggestion, but that sounds good, it gives everybody some notice but spends less time where people are likely to have less of them.

And there's one there, nice Don. The 3/8 would be useful for smaller boxes I take it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Don! Yeah, the blow out underneath my #11 is much worse than that. Hadn't heard the breaks around the handle mounts being somewhat common. That's one thing mine doesn't have!

I actually thought a week for trannys would be a filled week, but I guessed that one wrong. And Sat may be a down day, too. But Sunday should be fun filled and action packed, so get those cameras rolling!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Tim;
> 
> I only know of one LJ with #39s, and that s Arlin Eastman and he s not frequented this thread for awhile. How about #40 / #40 1/2 tomorrow, then we lump #41-#44 on Saturday, making Sunday "Combination Day" for all #45 lovers.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Ya, Arlin's got an entire set of planes like that. Least a dozen. I keep wanting to tinker them. Maybe next visit.


----------



## john2005

Been absent so I hope my late submission to the "trannys" will be accepted. Its my only one, a Liberty 135


----------



## 33706

Always good to see a # 135, John.


----------



## 33706

*Here's my very late #4 posting:*




























Two Record/Marples planes, very similar, but representing two different types. The beech-handled one is my latest acquisition.

Among my most favored, top-shelf tools.


----------



## Buckethead

Those are both beautiful, but that brass knob on the cap is a sublime.


----------



## 33706

Thanks, Bucket!! Kind of an air of British traditionalism, isn't it?


----------



## Buckethead

I'm ALL BOUT WORKING THAT WOOD


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My #35 razee trannys:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And today is Scrub Plane Day. Some pics of my later-issue, rosewood-handled #40:


----------



## terryR

My recently restored 40..the handles had remnants of black paint on them, so I think they came that way from the factory?










Still pristine since it doesn't see any use. I like my wooden scrub from Candy that I was gifted in a swap much better!!!


----------



## john2005

Mine is still needing to have the tote repaired, but thats low on the list right now. You can see how rusted it was by the pits in the iron.


----------



## DonBroussard

Here is my No. 40 scrubber. Note that someone customized it by putting an edge on both ends of the iron. They are both small radii. This is my go-to plane when I need shavings for staring the fire in the fire pit!


----------



## Tim457

Haha Don, that's somebody that really wanted to economize their time, right. Half the trips over to the sharpening station.

Terry that looks really nice with the knob and tote all shiny.


----------



## planepassion

Don, I find any of my shavings to work spectacularly when starting fire pit fires.

I love my Veritas scrub. After using it for years, I've found the camber to be too aggressive for flattening faces. I use a lesser-cambered #5 tranny or #6 for that duty now. However, I still use it to quickly take down edges to get me close to the right width. The ductile metal is awesome. I dropped this puppy on my concrete shop floor once and only got a tiny nick to show for it.


----------



## upchuck

> Here is my No. 40 scrubber. Note that someone customized it by putting an edge on both ends of the iron. They are both small radii. This is my go-to plane when I need shavings for staring the fire in the fire pit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpening both ends of a blade may save time going to and from the sharpening station/bench/stones but if you calculate the trip to the emergency room into the schedule I'd guess it wouldn't be an advantage.
> 
> - Don Broussard


----------



## DonBroussard

upchuck-I honestly haven't had any issues with the other sharpened end of the iron. My hand and fingers are far enough away to be safe. I wouldn't have double-sharpened it if it hadn't have already been that way though.

Oh, and before any spelling critics call me out, my previous post should have said "starting" and not "staring the fire". Sorry.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don told me about everyone talking about 39's

I do not have a picture right now but here is what I have 1/8", 3/16", 1/4", 3/8", 1/2", 5/8", 3/4", 7/8" and the 1".

Also I seen Poopiecat and others having the Liberty Bell planes. I have one of them and I really love to have all of them. To me they are really special it means the 100 year birthday of the USA and once in a while I hold it in my hand and think of everyone that might have used it and what kind of projects they worked on.
I would like to get some saws or braces, or anything else in the era and try to make or have someone make a display case for me to look at them in my shop and take them out and hold them too.

Does anyone else do that?


----------



## duckmilk

Here is my contribution. Don't use it much, but I love how it removes wood.



















Smitty, I noticed the camber on your 40 which looks like mine was when I got it.
The last time I sharpened it, I eased the camber so it would use more of the blade width and not dig as deeply.
Do you think that was stinkin' thinkin' and that I should keep a more aggressive camber?


----------



## upchuck

Don-
No, I didn't think that you had sharpened both ends. I had just assumed that you had acquired it that way. I try to be extra careful around my "shop" because the sole worker in my shop is a major league fool and I always try to be extra careful, take extra precautions and try to guess what the fool will do next. For me the "human factor" is what I worry about the most.
On the other hand it is nice to have a couple of different arcs to scrub different woods.
chuck


----------



## 33706

Great lookin' 40's, everyone!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Duck, honestly, I get the motivation to ease the radius. I just pull the blade in and make it easier to use when the extreme works against me. I think you did fine.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Late with my LN scrub-a-dub. I don't use it nearly as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Pimzedd

Should I pass on these? Saw them at an estate sale yesterday.










The one on the top is a #7 with a broken wing. Price today will be $30.

The one on the bottom is a #6C. It is missing the lever cap and has the top of the tote broken off. Price today will be $25.

What do you think. I passed yesterday when the prices were double.


----------



## planepassion

Pimzedd,

If you are buying them to be users: PASS! PASS! PASS! I've learned through experience that a plane "deal" is anything but if it's missing parts or is damaged. They will just clutter your workshop.

If you are buying the #7 for a parts plane, that would be an ok deal.

Typically, the rosewood knob/tote could sell for at least that on Ebay. IF they are in serviceable condition, no chips and such. I would talk them down further, being sure to point out the broken side. That seriously degrades the value of the plane. Offer $10…go up to $15 if you need to, then part it out on Ebay and apply the proceeds towards a good user.


----------



## terryR

Pimzedd, good advice from Brad!

If you end up with that No.7, I give ya $10 for the blade, and $15 for the knob/tote and hardware. Plus shipping!
Seriously.



Edit…OK, $20 for the wood and hardware…


----------



## WayneC

I agree with Brad. On estate sales go back on the afternoon of the last day and offer $20 for the pair. Tell them they did not sell because they are broken and missing parts. If they say no, then you can walk with a clean conscience.

Parts go in the parts bin for the #7 except for the tote and lever cap which go on the #6 to make you a functioning plane. Swap in a type appropriate lever cap if and when you you come across one.


----------



## putty

Pimzedd, is that the lever cap in the front of the picture on top of the Hoppe's box?
also buy that neat oil can in the back of the picture.


----------



## Pimzedd

putty, that is a lever cap. They had it priced separately. Probably goes with the #6C. Not sure why they had it separate.

WayneC, was planning on doing just that if putty does not beat me to them.


----------



## WayneC

I always keep my eye out for broken planes in this size range. These parts will also work in 4 1/2s and later 5 1/2s.


----------



## putty

They are yours Pizmed… No way am I driving way over to mesquite!!!


----------



## jmartel

The 7 has a huge area missing on the side of the casting. Looks like the 6 just needs a lever cap. Depends on if you need parts or wanted to use them as was said.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## ArlinEastman

Tracey

If those planes were cheap enough (A lot cheaper then that) you can buy them for parts so when you find a better plane that is missing those parts you can get that cheap and put it together.


----------



## Pimzedd

Went back and they were sold. Oh well. Maybe next time,


----------



## WayneC

I believe Smitty said today was 41-44 day. I have a Union 41 and a 42 which I will post with the 48s and 49s. Here are my Record 043s and 044s and a Millers Patent 44 that is in my restoration bin. I have the rod stock and need to make a couple of sets of short rods for the Record 43s. I have cutter sets for both record sizes and both long and short rods for the 044.










Record 043s









Record 044









Millers


----------



## WayneC

I believe tomorrow is officially Mosquito's day. Stanley #45 style planes.


----------



## Tugboater78

Yay tomorrow i can post though have no good pictures and couple hundred miles away from my planes..


----------



## 33706

*Here's my group of 45s, all 6 of 'em Stanleys:*



















Hmm, 8 complete sets of cutters too

*Also, a Record #044 with its original box:*









*
And a weirdo #50 (?) a really late Stanley/England, with Record cutter sets:*


----------



## 33706

Nice collection, *Wayne!!
*
I'm looking for a Record #043, and a Stanley #46. Two tough items to find up here in the prairie tundra.


----------



## Buckethead

I saw one of those modern (Record) 50s on the bay. I thought it was cool, and could be even cooler with a replacement tote of a nice piece of exotic hardwood.

Nice stuff all around today gents.


----------



## 33706

Yeah, Bucket! That black plastic tote and rough foundry finish makes for a truly unattractive appearance.


----------



## Buckethead

They have that 'Mid Century Modern' aesthetic.


----------



## Tugboater78

No closeups of my #45 and i havent had a chance, or taken the chance really, to date it. Has floral pattern with letter B on the fence and movable skate, knob on the fence ( its supposed to have one anyway, has a "threaded" post there). It used to have nickel plating i think. But its 95% gone and whats left is discolored and i cant get it cleaned out of the floral crevices.
has a set of straight cutters up to i think 1.25 inch, 4-5 bead cutters, an ogee, sash and groove cutter.


----------



## terryR

Love the Records! I'm on a joinery plane kick…love anything with rods…

my SW 45 at work,










and resting,










...saving my Ln 42 till I see other shoulder planes…


----------



## putty

I can finally play again! Here is a 45 I picked up at an estate sale. Complete with extra spurs, screw driver and instructions.


----------



## planepassion

Putty that's an astonishingly-complete #45 find. Congratulations!

Catching up.

My beloved 043 that works like a charm at drawer bottom grooving duties.


----------



## Mosquito

Gotta love #45 day…
































































And not sure if this one counts… Keen Kutter k64, made by Stanley?


----------



## johnstoneb

This one is now mostly complete. I just need to use it more.


----------



## theoldfart

Kinda' figured something was wrong, no plane postings for a week. Hmmmm. Somehow the thread was taken off my watch list. Anywho a few pics:

A 40 1/2









A Sargent 3420









405 coming up. Stay tuned…..


----------



## summerfi




----------



## theoldfart

Record 405


----------



## CL810

Kevin, what does the inside of the Record box look like? Any slots, or thing-a-ma-jigs to hold and organize the parts?


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, almost the same as a Stanley 45. Let me take a pic.
OK fully loaded









Next stage









And then









Finally









I have two sets of H&R's and most of the additional cutters. While I can get everything in the box I prefer to have the cutters in another case


----------



## Tugboater78

I wanna make a case for my 45, what would be good inside deminsions based on the original boxes?


----------



## WayneC

> Nice collection, *Wayne!!
> *
> I m looking for a Record #043, and a Stanley #46. Two tough items to find up here in the prairie tundra.
> 
> - poopiekat


They are hard here in California as well. Bit the shipping bullet and purchased them off of the UK Ebay site.


----------



## WayneC

My Stanley 45 related stuff…

Need to do some work to clean stuff up and get it in good working order.


----------



## CL810

Thanks Kevin! The parts in my box were not attached when I received it. Your pics will help immensely.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, looks to me like a bit of 55 stuff as well


----------



## WayneC

I'm getting started on the 55. There was one listed as a parts plane for $32 buy it now on eBay that I should have purchased this morning. I also have a #55 manual.

The long and short rods are from St. James Bay.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is the epic thread stuck?

I posted, saw kevin reply, now those are gone ?

EDIT: thought I was going crazy, Andy confirmed it. 

Anyway, double post. This where the #45 lives, under the bench. It's an assembled plane of many donors, including the skate, several knickers, depth stop, rods, etc.


----------



## CL810

Smitty you posted in the MBOYD thread, bless your heart.


----------



## Slyy

Green with some combo plane envy!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

For the love of Pete, 'tis true.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've just kinda resigned if I find a nice no 45 at a MWTCA meeting or something…I'll probably have to buy it. But I'm not going outta my way to seek one out. I really like the looks of the early ones with decorative castings. Like this.


----------



## bandit571

At this rate, I'll be retired before you all get to the #81s









Scioto works #81 Try plane….


----------



## Tugboater78

> I ve just kinda resigned if I find a nice no 45 at a MWTCA meeting or something…I ll probably have to buy it. But I m not going outta my way to seek one out. I really like the looks of the early ones with decorative castings. Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Thats how mine looks.. or should

I gotta find a way to get a knob on my fence, only knobs i see for a 45 wont work on mine.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, the threaded knobs are a little more difficult to come by


----------



## TheFridge

Sorry to interrupt but I was hoping to get a couple questions answered.

Is there that much of a difference between a 3 and a 4 when it comes to smoothing? I have a couple so so late model #4s that do ok (Dunlap and a Stanley c557mp I believe). I'd like to get a solid #3 but dont want to invest in one if it isn't much of an improvement over what I have.

Also, I have a 60 1/2 that is a pita to keep adjusted laterally on endgrain when using on anything wider than the iron. The edges of the iron are relieved but it doesn't really have any camber to it.

Any thoughts or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Tugboater78

In my opinion there is not much difference other than size, a three is uncomfortable for me to hold. slightly skinnier blade but overall same function.


----------



## JayT

^ My opinion is pretty much the same as Justin's. Strangely, I find the #3 uncomfortable, but have no issues with my #2 size.


----------



## racerglen

missed a bunch, catching up, skipping trannys etc,
my 043

















and the 042









45

















50's, type 5 on the right.


----------



## racerglen

And where do these guys go ?









The Veritas collection less the chisels n' spokeshave not pictured but in MY collection









9 and a half immediately behind them


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jumping ahead with those #50s, Glen?  Good stuff on all of yesterday's #45s!

Today, #46 and #47, tomorrow and wednesday for t&g planes!

Mos, time for some bevel plough action.


----------



## racerglen

Sorry Smitty, so far behind, just trying to get in line ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ain't no big thang! And yu know I'm a fifty fan, so as long as you repost 'em in a few days.


----------



## racerglen

And as I leapt ahead, a bounce back, my #10s (trying to figure this retirement thing, hours are screwed up along with a bunch of other things, it is Monday..isn't it ? ;-)
1st, British RB 10, picked up in New Zealand in 2000, uses a razor blade type insert for the cutter, actually does quite well on softwoods, haven't tried any hardwood.








And a #10 clone..










"Award" brand, made in India apparently using Record dies, blade even has the same markings as Record to show blade angles for sharpening, only real issue beyond the sharp edges on the casting and indifferent grinding/sharpening of the iron was the chip breaker, way too abrupt on the rise from the iron, took a Stanley chip breaker as a guide and a friends metal press to align it and it works very well now.
(oh, and just over 20 dollars brand new from the box :-0 )


----------



## Mosquito

I've got only 2 #46's at the moment (I've sold 2)

A newer style, that's much like an early style #45



















And an older style










At first I didn't really like it as much as the other one, but I've come to prefer it, as it's really actually a great design (even if unintentional when originally designed).

The sliding skate has the fence attached to it, instead of a second piece for the fence










What I like about it, is when plowing a groove on the edge of thinner stock, when the fence usually hits the vise chop










Since the inside of the skate is flush with the face of the fence…










You can simply remove it, without getting the fence out of adjustment










And just keep on going for another 1/2" (on 1-1/2" wide stock as pictured, you'll hit the main skate's casting before bottoming out on the vise)


----------



## donwilwol

late 45 entry


----------



## Tim457

> I ve just kinda resigned if I find a nice no 45 at a MWTCA meeting or something…I ll probably have to buy it. But I m not going outta my way to seek one out. I really like the looks of the early ones with decorative castings. Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I agree, I like the decorative castings, and man that one is in good shape for it's age. If I'm understanding Patrick's B&G right that floral casting was removed in 1910. The one thing you'll give up with one that old is the micro adjust for the fence that started in 1915 also according to B&G. It makes it easier to use, but not a deal breaker I guess.

Gotta crack the whip to keep these ruffians in line, Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks for the detailed review of the #46 fence set-up, Mos. I had no understanding of it before today!


----------



## WayneC

My #46 is currently disassembled for restoration. It is missing a few cutters. A bonus from yesterday is that I found that the cutter in one of my 45s was a #46 cutter that I did not have. The 45 was a plane I found at a sale for cheap and threw in a storage box.


----------



## Ocelot

I don't have any 45.

I haven't posted anything to this thread in months. I missed the entire countdow.. er… up of planes.

I did buy another Bailey #4, type 18 on the bay the other day. First plane of '15. I don't need it. It was just cheap and ugly and matches my type 18 #3 and #7.

It gives me an excuse to buy another gallon of Evapo-rust.










-Paul


----------



## DLK

What number are we onto today? Whats the schedule for the future?


----------



## WayneC

46/47 Today. Think we are doing T&G planes tomorrow. Smitty can confirm.


----------



## WayneC

> I don t have any 45.
> 
> I haven t posted anything to this thread in months. I missed the entire countdow.. er… up of planes.
> 
> I did buy another Bailey #4, type 18 on the bay the other day. First plane of 15. I don t need it. It was just cheap and ugly and matches my type 18 #3 and #7.
> 
> It gives me an excuse to buy another gallon of Evapo-rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Paul
> 
> - Ocelot


Looking forward to seeing the after restoration…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

48 tues, 49 wed, 50s on thursday!


----------



## DLK

I think I am waiting for around 70 or so.


----------



## WayneC

Hopefully the snow is melting enough that rust hunting season will open up for you Don.


----------



## Ocelot

Will do, WayneC!

Is there any way to get the beech to take a stain? I don't like the idea of painting the wood.


----------



## Buckethead

Feeling jealous of all the hot 45 on 45 action. Sweaty, dripping, money shots…

I digress.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Harumph, 405 's too Buck-it


----------



## WayneC

^^ 46's too. 405's are so yesterday…lol


----------



## donwilwol

the snow is melting, but not very fast, and another 3" coming tonight!!


----------



## WayneC

> the snow is melting, but not very fast, and another 3" coming tonight!!
> 
> - Don W


Hard to imagine. 80s over the weekend and mid 70s today.


----------



## Mosquito

even we hit the 70's yesterday! No snow left here…


----------



## Tugboater78

No snow in pittsburgh atm, just a lot of water…


----------



## WayneC

You can send the water to California. Major drought here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Friday is Shoot Board Planes! We've got an awesome week lined up!

Bucket, ocelot and combo are holding out for #53 day…

(I think Sat is #54/55 day, and Sunday is back to the blocks (60 and 60 1/2).

Paul, good on you for saving the hapless Type 18s. They're good planes.


----------



## Ocelot

> Paul, good on you for saving the hapless Type 18s. They re good planes.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


And they have *diagonal knerling!*. Who wouldn't want that!


----------



## Buckethead

I'm good when we get to #48, but I've missed most of my opportunities in other categories. Dungeon quality photos coupled with basic user plane collection leaves me feeling inadequate. #StoryOfMyLife


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Bucket, you seriously missed your calling doing standup. Friggin hilarious.


----------



## theoldfart

So if'n we put up, say a 48, could we put up a set of wooden T&G's as well?
Inquiring morons want to know ;-0


----------



## Buckethead

It only seems right. There is that other stanley T&G plane too. Seems fair enough to post it as well.


----------



## Tim457

That was what I thought the plan was, Kevin, to throw wooden planes up with their Stanley equivalent.


----------



## August

Trying my sharpening skils to plane tiger maple 
Men this wood is sexy









Sorry smitty 
I just had to post something to feel alive LOL
Ok over-n-out


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No, don't go! More pls!


----------



## MikeDVB

I've never even seen an old hand plane in person - I am not sure where I would find any… I do have a Lie-Nielsen No 7 and 62-1/2 but they are new.


----------



## jmartel

Question for those that have it, but what is the overall height of the Veritas Router Plane (with the blade in the uppermost position)? They don't give dimensions on the website. Just rough estimate to the nearest 1/2" would be fine.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Buckethead

With shop made irons using an old saw blade. The new ones have not yet arrived, and these worked very well once set to just the right depth. (They chatter/tear out easily if I try to be aggressive, but barely take a shaving and they sing.)


----------



## DanKrager

MikeDVB, you must be very very young, a hermit, or perhaps vision impaired…old planes seem to be everywhere. LAWL They lurk in your neighborhood garages, garage sales, yard sales, antique shops stores and malls, and auctions, especially estate auctions, urban or rural doesn't seem to matter much. I'll grant that some areas are more prolific than others, but the sparse areas just require more patience or persistence. Just speak the word here and someone is likely to have what you want and might even trade you something for it.
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Forty-eights, awesome!


----------



## theoldfart

In VT skiing in the rain, sucks. I'll post my 48 and my Bensen wooden T&G' s later. So far some nice 48's.


----------



## WayneC

Mine are of the Union flavor…


----------



## WayneC

Close up of the Union #41.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, I love me some 48's too. I'd have a hard time passing one up in person.

Off schedule, but I've been meaning to get good shots of my LN fam every since I dressed them up with cocobolo. Not bragging or whatever. I just enjoy sprucing them up and taking good care of them. Makes it fun for me.


----------



## terryR

lovely, Red!
Hard to believe you really build as much stuff as you do with those tools…even bought a few used!

Guessing…3, 164, 4, 4 1/2, 62, 7?


----------



## mramseyISU

I've got a question for you guys with the 48's. I'm thinking of picking one up or getting a combination plane like a 45 as my next toy. If you could only have one which one would you get?


----------



## Mosquito

If you don't think you'll ever want to do more than T&G, then get the #48. It will be much easier to T&G than with the #45. If you want to do other stuff like rabbets, beading, larger grooves at different distances from the edge, etc then get a #45.

The bottom line is, the #45 is much more versatile, and will do T&G just as well as the #48, but the #48 will be way easier to do T&G with.


----------



## johnstoneb

So what Mos is really saying is you need both.


----------



## putty

Red, that is a pretty shot!! 
you can tell that you take good care of your tools.


----------



## Ocelot

I don't have any 48 neither!

OK, I recieved my latest ebay #4. It turns out to be a type 19, not 18… maybe. Actually, the casting has the "Y" formation under the frog, which makes it type 19. The adjuster is not diagonally knerled, so not type 18. But the lateral adjuster has horizontal lettering, which should be before type 19, and the iron has a date stamp of 236, which makes it 2nd quarter of 1936! So, I guess it might be a rare, early frankenplane! That should make it valuable, right!?

Big red with his pile of LN's is a sick, sick man!

-Paul


----------



## Tim457

No Stanley or other iron version, but I do have this set of J&L Denison match planes. Haven't looked up anything about the maker.









The tongue plane works great but the groove plane is a mess. The rear skate is bent out near the mouth, and there's a bit of split wood in there, not sure if the wood chipped/split first or the skate bent first.









The skates are also out of line this way which makes the plane cut terribly. Both alignments are worse than they look.









But at least this can be ground to fix, the other problem requires taking the skate off. I've read the right way to do it is to drill out the screw holes and cut plugs to fill in with since the screws won't go back in tight where you remove the skates. Someday I'll either put the big boy pants on or find some wooden planes in worse shape to practice on.


----------



## mramseyISU

So when in doubt buy all of them…. Got it. I've been thinking about buying the veritas small plow plane kit when I go to the handworks show in may but then I saw these tongue and groove planes. I'm thinking I'll still get the plow and keep an eye out for a 48 later on down the line.


----------



## Tim457

> MikeDVB, you must be very very young, a hermit, or perhaps vision impaired…old planes seem to be everywhere. LAWL
> - Dan Krager


Lol Dan I live in pretty good rust hunting grounds, but I'd never noticed a hand plane of any kind before I went and googled one day how to shape wood with hand tools. The first one I'd ever seen in person (that I remember) was the one that came in the mail from Ebay a few years ago.


----------



## bandit571

The only molding plane that works that isn't iron bodied









Since I'm the one that built it, I can put any number I want on it?

Can cut up to 1" wide rebates. Need to add a nicker, for crossgrain work…


----------



## Pimzedd

Bought this at an auction about 1 1/2 years ago. Was not into planes. I think it infected me with something. I have bought seven planes since then and only used one of them.

Didn't know what it was, just had to bid when the bid was only $15. I bid $25 and got it for under $30 with fees and tax.

Based on Patrick's Superior Tool site, looks like it is a No. 48 type 1. It has the brass screws to hold the cutters. The cutters do not have a circular notch near the top. It has the bead turned at the base of the knob. The one thing that says it is an early model is the fence is 7/16 in. tall as opposed to 3/4 in. for most of them.

I have not done anything to it since I bought it. Could not decide whether to leave it as is or clean it up. After hanging around this thread, think I will clean it up. Then the decision will be to keep it or sell it. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Ocelot

Just send it to me. I'll give 'ya 35!


----------



## donwilwol

I'm throwing in a random because I can shot


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> lovely, Red!
> Hard to believe you really build as much stuff as you do with those tools…even bought a few used!
> 
> Guessing…3, 164, 4, 4 1/2, 62, 7?
> 
> - terryR


Yep, you named 'em Terry. All I really do is wipe them down with a Wd-40 soaked rag from time to time. If I see rust on the sides, I use one of those maroon scotchbrite pads, which abrades a little, but looks much like the factory machining.

I did finish all the handles by wet sanding with 1000grit and howards feed and wax. Silky.


----------



## Tim457

Cool, I found from google that J&L Denison is John and Lester Denison that operated together making planes from 1832-1840 in Saybrook CT per Pollack. After that it was J. Denison that made planes, augers, and a few other tools till 1876.


----------



## MikeDVB

I'm 29 so I'm not that young but not that old either. Lol.

Maybe I just wasn't looking for them.


----------



## upchuck

BigRedKnothead-
*Beautiful wood *on the L-N family (except the knob on the #7 still looks like cherry). Wonderful grain repeating itself from handle to handle makes them a family. Did you make them one by one or as sets? 
chuck 


> Man, I love me some 48 s too. I d have a hard time passing one up in person.
> 
> Off schedule, but I ve been meaning to get good shots of my LN fam every since I dressed them up with cocobolo. Not bragging or whatever. I just enjoy sprucing them up and taking good care of them. Makes it fun for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> BigRedKnothead-
> *Beautiful wood *on the L-N family (except the knob on the #7 still looks like cherry). Wonderful grain repeating itself from handle to handle makes them a family. Did you make them one by one or as sets?
> chuck
> 
> - upchuck


Lol, oh you can bet it bugs me that the no 7 knob doesnt' match. Most of my knobs I'll turn another eventually. Cocobolo is tough, I honestly can't tell how a blank is going to look until I turn it. They look very similar on the outside, then I turn and some are bright orange, some are maroon….runs of black or purple. Crazy stuff.

Plus it darkens with age. Freshly turn will always be brighter. Most of my knobs are from the same blank…that's why they match. All of my handles are from the same board.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh ya, made them in two big batches. Blog here:
http://lumberjocks.com/BigRedKnothead/blog/43841


----------



## bobasaurus

Red, that is an impressive collection and the cocobolo looks great. Did you have any trouble with dust reactions when turning? I only have the 4 and 4 1/2 from LN… someday maybe I'll get more.


----------



## theoldfart

My 48









Doing its thing


----------



## Tugboater78

Who wants to figure out how to make a knob for my 45? Lol


----------



## Buckethead

Tug, iirc, the issue is that the knob is actually threaded? If that's the case, tap it. ("Tap that knob" sounds a bit unwieldy.)

TURN THAT KNOB THEN TAP THAT KNOB BRO

This is what we yell at each other during our 'camping trips'.


----------



## Tugboater78

Aye, it will need to be threaded.. but a really course thread. No pictures till i get home in a few weeks. Ive thought id have a try at it one day, drill press turning.


----------



## theoldfart

This is a set of T&G planes made by David Bensen in Albany somewhere in the late 1840's to 1850's.



























It looks like they can handle 6/4 stock, the tongue is 3/8". 









The cutters are W Butcher


----------



## DLK

> Aye, it will need to be threaded.. but a really course thread. No pictures till i get home in a few weeks. Ive thought id have a try at it one day, drill press turning.
> 
> - Tugboater78


You could tap it in the same way a wood nut is made.


----------



## terryR

> Who wants to figure out how to make a knob for my 45? Lol
> 
> - Tugboater78


Looks pretty straightforward?
Beech or walnut?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My #48:










A typical marking for SW-era T&G planes was on cutter thumbscrews.










And sometimes the model numbers on the casting are hard to read, 48 vs 49.


----------



## TheFridge

Met a guy that can do just about anything with wood. Carving is his favorite though. I told him I was looking for a jointer plane and he gave me this for free. Talk about a thick iron and chipbreaker!





































Any tips or recommendations for cleaning and refinishing would be appreciated.


----------



## Buckethead

Heckuva nice free get, Fridge! Hefty iron.

Smitty, I knew someone was going to post those tasty SW thumbscrews. I should have guessed it would be you. Daddy like.

What is it about those little hearts that makes us covet them so much? I'm thinking it's something innuendo filled, but subliminal.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, that is an impressive collection and the cocobolo looks great. Did you have any trouble with dust reactions when turning? I only have the 4 and 4 1/2 from LN… someday maybe I ll get more.
> 
> - bobasaurus


My sinuses aren't fond of cocobolo. I have to wear a mask when creating dust….but it doesn't make me itchy or anything.

Man Kevin, that woodie T&G is sweeet!


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Red, got it for half price when my favorite rust emporium closed. Kind of bittersweet. I've only sharpened the tongue cutter, groove will be a bigger job.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, looks like original cutters. One of mine is a 45.


----------



## upchuck

TheFridge-
Lucky you! Nice friend. If that was mine I'd start with a drop or six of penetrating oil on the chip breaker screw.
Take those pieces apart. Might as well start to derust the steel while you look over the rest of the plane. There are all kinds of letters on that blade and chip breaker. What's it say? Any markings on the body of the plane? How wide is the blade and how long is the body? I'd probably just clean the body with a damp rag to start and add a drop or two of hand dish washing soap if it still felt grungy. And while I was doing that I'd carefully inspect the plane for flaws. If the body is sound then almost all flaws are correctable.
chuck


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks, the body is 24"x3-3/8", the sole is pretty flat, the iron says it a Alex R Mathieson & Son, warranted cast steel, 2-1/2" wide. Very little checking. Some worm holes. A jointer for free is a whole lot better than paying 100$ on ebay! I say free, but I'm probably gonna get him a gents saw so I'd call it even.


----------



## Tugboater78

That iron looks familiar.. i think one of my 2 woodies has the same. I would have to wait till i get home in a couple weeks and see. Its a jack size plane though.


----------



## lateralus819

Finally scored an Ohio Tools #4 1/2 for cheap IMO. They usually hit over $75 repeatedly and i refused to pay that kind of a price lol.

It looks in great shape can't wait to get it and add it to the group!


----------



## WhoMe

I missed the #45 day but I also don't have a pic, I bought it a while ago from Don and it has been hiding in the garage ever since with some missing parts like long rods, long stop and cam being added ocassionally.

Here's my 48.









And like Smitty's, mine is a SW with the logo on the blade screw









One of these days I will add a #49 to the mix but it is not a priority right now.

And for more T+G goodness, here is a matched set of W.M. Blair T+G $75 planes 









They cleaned up really nicely. I originally thought they were for 3/4 material but they ended up being for 1" material.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The woodie T&Gs are looking quite tasty!

Here's a #49 for today.


----------



## WhoMe

Oops, that should have read #75. Not the $ sign.if I remember they cost me about $25 for the pair. 
Nice 49 Smitty.


----------



## rwe2156

BigRedKnothead--- you dawg!!!!!

Thing is, they're not just purty, garonteed the work as good as they look.

..........still wiping the slobber off my chin.

I would love to get my hands on one of these:









Its a Gordon dovetail plane


----------



## WayneC

My Union #42.


----------



## 33706

I saw a Union 43 at an antiques show this past weekend. It is a carbon copy of a Stanley 78!! It was marked $22, but it had a few fractures, repaired but not well by amateur brazing. Too bad, it's the only one I've ever seen.


----------



## Tugboater78

Interesting read about some transitional planes.http://eaiainfo.org/2015/03/14/stanley-model-shop-beech-and-rosewood-wood-bottom-planes/


----------



## TheFridge

I love trannies. Especially the ones that look rough but have a smooth bottom. That's been waxed.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I love trannies. Especially the ones that look rough but have a smooth bottom. That s been waxed.
> 
> - TheFridge


^Lawl. I love it when trannies wax too.


----------



## planepassion

I've never seen so many T&G planes in one place.

My beloved #49. I like it because it centers on 1/2" stock. So it will work on 3/4" and less stock with ease. If I was joining stock over 3/4" I would use the #48.


















T&G joinery on my dutch tool chest. Added a beading detail for visual interest. It makes a huge difference because the bead hides minor gaps.


----------



## planepassion

I've never seen so many T&G planes in one place.

My beloved #49. I like it because it centers on 1/2" stock. So it will work on 3/4" and less stock with ease. If I was joining stock over 3/4" I would use the #48.


















T&G joinery on my dutch tool chest. Added a beading detail for visual interest. It makes a huge difference because the bead hides minor gaps.


----------



## theoldfart

Brad, that's a mighty shiney 49. Still on the hunt for one myself.


----------



## upchuck

Thanks Tugboater78-
That was an interesting read about the Stanley model shop and their trannie prototypes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And Tug's link above continues with a Stanley Model Shop discussion of T&G planes, very timely!

http://eaiainfo.org/2015/02/14/from-the-stanley-model-shop-charles-millers-tonguing-and-grooving-planes/


----------



## Buckethead

Brad, I've got a wooden beading plane, but it doesn't allow for beading other than right on the edge of the workpiece. I did a tongue and groove back panel for a tool chest (w/drawers) and wanted to bead the t&g like you did here.

Did you use a #45? Build your own plane? A beading scraper? What's the skinny?


----------



## TheFridge

Hey don, I just saw your article on building a #4 dovetailed infill on wkfinetools and that thing is effing gorgeous. Great job. Better late than never hey?


----------



## Tim457

Bucket, I can't say how Brad did it, but the wooden beading plane Roy uses in this episode (14:30): http://video.pbs.org/video/2275178642/
has a short enough fence to act as a depth stop on the tongue.

In the "venerable bead" episode (16:15) he uses a 45 with the beading fence:
http://video.pbs.org/video/2365021469/


----------



## WayneC

I believe today is #50 Day. I do hope Smitty includes the #66 when the time comes based on the beading discussions above.

Posting before I head off to work. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Great #50 pics, Wayne! And yes to the #66.


----------



## terryR

Wow, love the 40-50's.
You guys have some amazing vintage tools!
I can see my tax refund disappearing already…


----------



## planepassion

Buckethead, I used my 3/8" sidebead plane.


----------



## planepassion

The T&G + sidebead planes are the peanut butter cup combination goodness of hand planes


----------



## Tim457

Oh man you're killing me Brad. I need one of those now to go with my match planes.









I was confused a bit thinking that since it has a fixed depth stop you'd always need to work with consistent thickness stock so the tongue is a consistent distance away from the face. But if you put the bead on the reference face you used for the tongue plane it won't matter.


----------



## Pimzedd

Smitty, thanks for posting the link to the article. The photos helped me confirm that my 48 is a type 1. Everything I see in the photos in the article matches my 48. Looks like I need to get busy cleaning it up.


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks Tim, and Brad!

I suppose I could make my beading plane work like this by cutting off the portion serving as the 'fence'. It's not in collectible condition, but ever since I read Smitty's sig, I've taken it to heart.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

how come they don't make pretty tools for the masses anymore.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> how come they don t make pretty tools for the masses anymore.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


They do. They're called Lie Nielsen;-)


----------



## planepassion

...and posting pictures Pimzedd of your cleaned 48.

Tim, pull out your planes and try them on some scrap. you'll be amazed how well it all comes together.

And gents, you are sharing some phenomenal #50 eye candy today. That is one good looking plane. I take it the Record 044 was modeled after it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pimzedd, a owning and using a Type 1 of anything would be cool, congrats to you for the #48 Original!

You'll find a beading plane without even looking, once you know what you're looking for. Behind wooden rabbet planes, beaders are the most common (in my experience).


----------



## Tim457

> Tim, pull out your planes and try them on some scrap. you ll be amazed how well it all comes together.
> 
> - Brad


Oh I sharpened the groove plane up real nice and tried to run it through some scrap, but with the skates so out of line it cut like garbage. Basically there is no support ahead of the iron the way it is. Needs surgery.


----------



## Buckethead

THEY CALL ME DR LOVE TIM SEND IT TO ME


----------



## WayneC

> ...and posting pictures Pimzedd of your cleaned 48.
> 
> Tim, pull out your planes and try them on some scrap. you ll be amazed how well it all comes together.
> 
> And gents, you are sharing some phenomenal #50 eye candy today. That is one good looking plane. I take it the Record 044 was modeled after it?
> 
> - Brad


Thought I would put up the 43, 44, and 50 for comparison…


----------



## Mosquito

Do you have a preference Wayne?


----------



## WayneC

The 43 is one of my favorite planes…


----------



## Buckethead

I've never seen one in person, Wayne, but I do have an inexplicable crush on that little number.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> how come they don t make pretty tools for the masses anymore.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg
> 
> They do. They re called Lie Nielsen;-)
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


But 2-1k I don't think of those as for the masses like the 4x's of the stanleys.Not sure how much one costed in it's day but I don't think that they were that proportionally expensive.


----------



## WayneC

> how come they don t make pretty tools for the masses anymore.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg
> 
> They do. They re called Lie Nielsen;-)
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> But 2-1k I don t think of those as for the masses like the 4x s of the stanleys.Not sure how much one costed in it s day but I don t think that they were that proportionally expensive.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


Actually I think they were if you account for inflation.


----------



## WayneC

Hey Smitty, what is coming up tomorrow? Chute Board Planes?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, #51 / shooting planes! Just did a photo shoot, here's a sneak-peek:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> how come they don t make pretty tools for the masses anymore.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg
> 
> They do. They re called Lie Nielsen;-)
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> But 2-1k I don t think of those as for the masses like the 4x s of the stanleys.Not sure how much one costed in it s day but I don t think that they were that proportionally expensive.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


Ya, lotta factors in something like that. I've looked into it a bit. A century ago, a stanley jack plane was at least a couple days wages for the working man. So, they weren't cheap back then. So it begs the question, are today's premium tools really that expensive? Or are we spoiled by the abundance of cheap vintage tools?

With Lie Nielsen, your paying for another level of "heirloom quality"...and they are. However, I really believe Veritas tools are right on target with what our forefathers proportionally paid for tools.

Along those lines, I often stare at this 605 below my tv and I feel like that plane is taunting me. Even if the flat top sides were a marketing gimmick, the design is perfect. The rosewood handle was shaped by some fella in a factory a century ago, and he did a better job than I could have today. There are no flat spots on the sides (like LN), just graceful curves in the light. It was clearly shaped by hand, and it's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, #51 / shoot plane day.


----------



## WayneC

Lovely. Someday.


----------



## CL810




----------



## Tim457

Nice mitre jack there. How do you dial such a thing in?


----------



## CL810

Tim, using scrap I very, very carefully dialed in my table saw until I had a perfect 45. Then I cut the blocks and the groove in the base board for the plane to run in.

Here's a better pic.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Andy. I've been wanting to make a similar miter shooting board, but haven't yet figured out how I'm going to do it accurately with what I've got to use…


----------



## jmartel

I need to make one of those.


----------



## bandit571

Recently rehabbed a chute-ing board









Then gave it a test drive…Sargent 3416


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## lateralus819

Still love that shoot plane Don. Nice work.


----------



## CL810

The ebonized walnut is calendar cover worthy.


----------



## Tugboater78

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151625746298&alt=web

Has be confused.. must be a brother of frankenplane.


----------



## DLK

*Smitty* I am so confused my Stanley 51:










doesn't look anything like yours.LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think I have a #51 like that one, too… Is there a spokeshaves thread?


----------



## DLK

I thought maybe we were lumping spokeshaves in with hand planes (as some people do).


----------



## August

Oh #51?


> ?
> I have one


??









My older Daugther showing me how to use it 
Gotta love love it!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

In use is the best. Nice pic, Auggie!

Too soon for a couple of #52 pics?


----------



## CFrye

Poopiekat's spokeshave thread is here.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty likes those exclusive clubs, keeps out the riff raff


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Red's #51 didn't appear, or did I miss it?

Tomorrow is #54/#55 Day!


----------



## DLK

> Poopiekat s spokeshave thread is here.
> 
> - CFrye


Oh my…. now you'll tell me there is are draw knife, tri-square, coping saw, and hammer threads too.  I can't keep up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hammers, yes. Brit (andy) has one here.


----------



## DLK

OMG. Found the hammer of your dreams forum, by *WayneC*.
But I see you added a link to andy's too, which I like. 
[Not that I don't like WayneC's, but its Andy  ]


----------



## planepassion

No Smitty. It's not too soon for the #52…it's never too soon….drool….drool…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here ya go Smitty. These planes are such a game changer in fine woodworking.


----------



## planepassion

BRK is that the Lie-Neilson version? Or Veristas?

Greedy fella that I am, what are the chances you could post a video of you using it? Closeups of the final edges too?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Brad, it's the Veritas. A couple of us bought them on the cyber monday factory seconds sale this past winter. I have to say, that tool renewed my faith in Veritas tools.

Anyway, I've never made a video. Wouldn't even know how to post it. Might be above my *********************************** tech ability….lol.

Mos, show us yours, ya goofball


----------



## DocBailey

I guess I'm late to this party (why is HPOYD under Power Tools anyway?), but here's my Stanley Model 50 miter box.


----------



## DocBailey

OK …

I'd like to pretend that I meant to post the miter box in a different thread, but I'd be lying.

What I *meant* to do, was post an entirely different tool to this thread, but at some point between having the idea and going into my archives to find a photo, something went sideways.

I hope to make up for it when we get to the mid-50 numbered planes.


----------



## knockknock

Here's my Veritas:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Knock- what's the story with that? Never seen a veritas shooter with a knob.

Doc- we'll let you slide, only if you really do make up for it later


----------



## knockknock

> Knock- what s the story with that? Never seen a veritas shooter with a knob. Doc-
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I sometimes use it as a try plane, so I got a LA smoother knob for it ( http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=48302&cat=1,41182 ).


----------



## DocBailey

Thanks, BRK - no pressure, right?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Doc, because this thread predates a dedicated forum for hand tools. Al was breaking new ground with this post, and there's a number of times it was suggested the post be removed.

PS: Nice mitre frame, what's the back story?


----------



## theoldfart

Yea Doc, more info on the Mitre please.


----------



## Buckethead

> Doc, because this thread predates a dedicated forum for hand tools. Al was breaking new ground with this post, and there s a number of times it was suggested the post be removed.
> 
> PS: Nice mitre frame, what s the back story?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


All tools must be powered.


----------



## planepassion

Butckethead, the other kids beat you up a lot growing up didn't they 

Doc, your miterbox looks ornate. Is it an earlier version?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

54/55s today! What's out there?


----------



## DocBailey

That is the second version of the Justus Traut Improved Mitre Box (patent granted 1877) and the GrandDaddy of all those Stanley miter boxes which followed.

Traut was one of Stanley's inventors and contractors. His innovation was to cast the frame and facing board as one piece, so as to guarantee that the frame and the facing board would remain perpendicular and square to one another. (Apparently, most miter boxes of the era had the facing board and frame of two or more separate parts).

The first models offered by Stanley in 1875 were painted green and had bronze feet-no model number was assigned. In 1877-88 the second version was offered with cast iron feet-it was designated a model 50 when sold without a saw; a model 60 when sold with a saw. Note that like many other Stanley models, it can be used with a panel saw (the uprights can be rotated to accept saws of differing back thicknesses).










My records show that I paid a whopping 20.00 for this in June of 2011-it came with the incorrect (but nice) 18" Disston No. 4 backsaw.

Much of the information above is from a reprint of the EAIA publication, "The Chronicle", generously provided to me by Gary Roberts of Toolemera Press.


----------



## theoldfart

Doc, thanks for the info.


----------



## Buckethead

They did, Brad. Up until I got a boob job, then they were all tryna be buddies.


----------



## Bundoman

I have wanted a Stanley 55 for years and always cringed at the prices when I would find one. My journey to having the plane seen here was a three part one. I bought a box of other tools at an estate auction in which I found 1 box of blades. That box set me back 5 bucks for the blades and 5 Stanley bench planes. I saw no 55 at the auction. In talking to a gentleman at the sale, I learned that he had a 55 body he would sell me with no blades. We made the deal and I finally became a 55 owner with all irons in box three. I was now in $105 total. I wasnt sure that this was the best plan as parts can be pricy and tricky to find. I knew, however, that there would be another sale for the above mentioned estate and kept watch for a couple months until I saw the bill advertised, think this was my best shot. There were no tools advertised In the second sale, but I chanced going with the mission of hopefully coming up with more blades. On rack 9 of 10 the ten hayracks of christmas items, lawnchairs, and household whatnots was a beerflat that had a broken Stanley 39 and boxes 1,2, and 4 of Stanley 55 irons! There were almost no other tools at the sale! They were clean and looked unused. I wound up another $170 in for the box. It takes two to make an auction! Grand total for the entire ordeal was $275 and my time! Not an entire gloat but a great adventure! It is all pictured as found and is in fine shape overall. The irons look to be from different sets but I am ok with that. I have 54 of them now. Excited to get started learning this plane and need to build a box for it.










This is my grouping of 45's. Sorry I am a little late to the party with these but thought I would share. I have enough here to make 3 complete 45's with parts to spare. One of these was a garage sale special, one was from EBay and the rest were at the auction in another beer flat where I got the first box of 55 irons. I have a set and a half of irons not pictured for these. I need to break out the evaporust in a meaningful way! The frontmost one has had a de-rusting, the rest will need more work. 2 sweethearts in this group. Work to do and much to learn!


----------



## Tim457

Here's my 55. Brent that's a cool story. Were you able to off load the other stuff you had to buy to get the rest of the cutters?










And here's cutting a groove using both fences to make it dead simple to keep it perfectly vertical. Idea from:
http://bringbackthehandtools.blogspot.com









I like that it can do moldings, but it's hard to cut the moldings without having the skates dig in a little and leave a slight but noticeable line on them.


----------



## jmartel

Totally not related to the numbers we're on, but I swung by a store again today and picked up a no-name block plane for $6. Anyone have any info?



















Adjustable mouth.










Size comparison to my #65.


----------



## bandit571

Might be an early 9-1/2?








Except mine is a stanley









Type 1 or type 2?


----------



## john2005

I have one like that Jeff, only the blade advance mech is like the one on your 65, not like a 9 1/2. The cap lever is the same though. Mine also has a wood knob on the front. So basically its like a 220. All that aside, I have determined mine to be a Union 227. My assumption would be that yours is also a Union as well. Although it could be a Stanley excelsior model. Like a 9 1/4, but I'm gonna guess not based on the cap.


----------



## donwilwol

I wouldn't argue against Union either. I would say it's not a Stanley based on the smooth cap. The front brass knob is not Stanley either. My Keen Kutter has a smooth cap like that as well, but its a much later model.


----------



## DLK

*Tim* Using two fences very nice. Today I was trying to use my 45 to cut a tongue . Very difficult for me to keep it level and consistent. I think I need more practice. To sick to work more on it today.


----------



## Buckethead

That is a stout lateral adjuster, Jmart. I'd like to see a that plane broken down.


----------



## bandit571

Went down and checked things out a bit. Found a few things to look at in the Dungeon Shop..









Somewhere behind that ParPlus#5 Jack plane, there is a L.Bailey's Patent AUG 6 68 plane









Yep, that be the one. Same size as my Stanley/Columbia 9-1/2. Blade is about used up, though









No Handi-holds milled into the sides, no number stamped, either. All the info is stamped into the top of the blade. Underneath that short blade is..









A whole lot of webbing cast into it, plus a wide area to lay the blade on. Mouth is a bit chewed up, though









Still can make a few shavings, but I think i will just retire this one to a shelf. As for that 13" lomg jack plane









Appears to have a bit of life left in it….


----------



## jmartel

> That is a stout lateral adjuster, Jmart. I d like to see a that plane broken down.
> 
> - Buckethead


I'll grab some more photos for you as well. I think it may be missing a pin or something to hold it in.


----------



## donwilwol

> That is a stout lateral adjuster, Jmart. I d like to see a that plane broken down.
> 
> - Buckethead


That's the cap lock.


----------



## jmartel

And, apparently I didn't notice this in the store, but I took some sandpaper to reveal the etch on the blade that I could barely make out. Survey says…










Stanley.


----------



## donwilwol

It could be a type 4/or 5. Post a picture of the front plate.


----------



## jmartel

Front plate meaning? On the casting in front of the knob?


----------



## donwilwol

The part of the base that slides for mouth adjustment


----------



## jmartel

K. Got it. I'll get a photo later today.


----------



## jmartel

Also, which do people consider more useful. A router plane or a shoulder plane? I know they do different things, but I only have authorization to buy one at the sale this week from LV. The other one will have to wait a bit. I think I'm leaning towards a router plane.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Also, which do people consider more useful. A router plane or a shoulder plane? I know they do different things, but I only have authorization to buy one at the sale this week from LV. The other one will have to wait a bit. I think I m leaning towards a router plane.
> 
> - jmartel


Ooohh - I was going to do a search on this very topic.


----------



## Mosquito

For me, the way I work, router plane with out a doubt. Again, that's just due to the work I do and how I work.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm the opposite of Mos. I use my shoulder planes a lot more.


----------



## Bundoman

Thanks Tim…To answer your question, I sold some and kept some? Seems to be a common theme in my world! Looks like a nice 55 you have there as well!


----------



## Mosquito

Dons response is exactly why I tried to make it clear, that it's how I work and what I do lol What I was getting at, is that it depends on how you work and what you do lol

I don't use my shoulder plane very often, but when I need it, it's generally the only tool that'll work well for what I'm doing…

Maybe… get the shoulder plane, as vintage ones aren't always as cheap to find as a router plane can be (unless you only want a Veritas, of course)


----------



## MartyBacke

Sure - see Philly Planes. I just got a delivery.


> I really want a set of Hollows and Rounds, are there any modern makers that are taking orders right now?
> 
> - RGtools


----------



## donwilwol

> K. Got it. I ll get a photo later today.
> 
> - jmartel


I'd Like some better shots of the front knob to. Does it look modified?


----------



## Mosquito

This is a double post from State of the Shop, but anyone here have any interest in some used DMT Duo-Sharp stones? I've got both double sided stones (220, 325, 600, and 1200 grit), and the stand/holder. I haven't actively used them in over a year now, after changing up my sharpening process. I think it's [finally] time to start purging the shop again… get me some space back lol

Could probably use a cleaning, but I always tried to keep them wiped off after I was done using them. I have the larger 10" versions. On Amazon it's about $250 for both stones and the stand. I'd probably want to be somewhere around $150 I think.
http://www.amazon.com/DMT-W250CXNB-10-Inch-DuoSharp-Extra-Coarse/dp/B00004WFUL
http://www.amazon.com/DMT-W250FCNB-10-Inch-DuoSharp-Coarse/dp/B00004WFUK
http://www.amazon.com/DMT-Duo-Sharp-Base-B8250/dp/B003YMJPJS


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Core box planes tomorrow, #56 and #57, along with #60 and #60 1/2 blocks! Tuesday is 61/62 day. Did anyone here buy the $77 #62 on ebay this afternoon? Pls say yes! Oh, and no hard feelings, promise.


----------



## jmartel

> Dons response is exactly why I tried to make it clear, that it s how I work and what I do lol What I was getting at, is that it depends on how you work and what you do lol
> 
> I don t use my shoulder plane very often, but when I need it, it s generally the only tool that ll work well for what I m doing…
> 
> Maybe… get the shoulder plane, as vintage ones aren t always as cheap to find as a router plane can be (unless you only want a Veritas, of course)
> 
> - Mosquito


I wanted the Veritas router plane as it's got a bunch of improvements over an old Stanley version, plus I've already got a backlog of stuff to restore (just added a block plane and a saw today even).

Shoulder I definitely wanted new. Whichever I don't buy now may just wait until this fall when Lee Valley puts on a display at the Wooden boat show. They do a bit of a discount, no tax, free shipping then if you order at the show.


----------



## jmartel

Here's the photos.


----------



## donwilwol

jmartel, the plane could be a type 4. (1879-1880) but I'm not sure about the cap and the front knob. I believe on that plane the cap should look like the one in bandit's first picture,










And I can't tell from the pictures if the front knob has been modified, or misused, or its something completely different.


----------



## DocBailey

My #56 core box plane:


----------



## theoldfart

Nice Doc, I've seen them on the Bay as well as Patricks monthly list, just not sure I have a use for one.


----------



## DocBailey

TOF-I'd be more surprised if you did.

I didn't seek this one out.
It was at the bottom of a box of tools I bought years ago at an estate sale.


----------



## Tim457

That's a pretty interesting plane. I'm a math guy and it took me a while to figure out it's use. Have you tried it out Doc? You seem to have quite a bit of pattern maker's stuff.


----------



## theoldfart

There are some monster core box planes out there with 3 maybe 4 extra wings. I assume they were used to make large patterns for gears. Some of the patterns at my old company were 8-10' tall!


----------



## DocBailey

Tim

No I haven't tried to use it, but I'm sure it's a lot of work.

As I sure you've guessed, the only angle which can be inscribed in a half circle is a right angle, hence the shape of the "sole". (this is an oversimplification, of course)


----------



## jmartel

Thanks for the help, Don. I mostly don't care about type studies, but I figured it would be neat to get a timeframe of how old it was and what exactly it was. Did we ever pin down a # on the plane type?

And I think I decided to go with the Router plane from LV this week. Doing a bit of reading, it seems like it's more useful than a shoulder plane for me. I plan on picking up a 1/4" blade as well for it. Just need to wait till Thursday for the sale.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've seen on in person, had no idea Doc was a keeper! Thanks for posting! Have you actually used it to cut a semi-circle / hollow?


----------



## DocBailey

Smitty

no I haven't ever tried it; it's too valuable
(not to mention, I'd have to finish the mold once I started-and that's a LOT of work.


----------



## upchuck

Doc-
I'd love to see photos of your #56 in action. I don't get it. Just what does that plane do? What sort of place would it come in handy? What does the shaving and the prepared surface look like? 
chuck


----------



## JayT

> Doc-
> I d love to see photos of your #56 in action. I don t get it. Just what does that plane do? What sort of place would it come in handy? What does the shaving and the prepared surface look like?
> chuck
> 
> - upchuck


Believe it or not, a core box plane is designed to plane semicircular cavities. Patricks B&G has a good writeup about their use, mainly by pattern-makers.

Here is an image from a Wood Magazine article that helps visualize.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry for the dupe question, LJs is S-L-O-W on the refresh this AM…


----------



## Buckethead

Regarding the Stanley #56: I lol'd.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan8.htm

You'll need to scroll down to see the bit about the fiddy6 but I wouldn't. It's just too funny all the way thru.


----------



## DocBailey

upchuck

It looks like JayT has covered it, but to expand ….

In the days before CNC, and plastics, if you wanted to say, cast a cylinder in iron, you needed a mold. This was the job of the patternmaker.










by the way, I would have answered sooner, but I was out loading a gloatworth haul into my car.
where do we post such things these days-do we need a "garage sale/estate sale/gloat" thread for hand tools?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/41460

Here you go, doc!


----------



## DocBailey

Thanks Smitty - I'm off to gloat!


----------



## theoldfart

Doc said "gloat worthy"? This I gotta see!


----------



## Mosquito

I thought Don had one. Couldn't remember if it was a forum thread or a blog. Looks like Smitty's on it


----------



## terryR

Sure am glad someone asked how that darned core box plane was used! I would never have guessed for making molds, and I have a minor in Math. 

very cool tool…


----------



## DLK

UpChuck to add to Doc's and Jay's explanation here is the math.


----------



## upchuck

The sketch provided by JayT was very helpful. The photo from DocBailey cleared up the issue of what it looks like when you're done. The mathematical explanation from ComboProf caused shortness of breath and the vapors that I was forced to treat with whisky. But it's all better now.
Thanks.


----------



## DLK

> ... that I was forced to treat with whisky.
> 
> - upchuck


Any excuse I guess.


----------



## CL810

Same affect here but I used scotch as my salve.



> The sketch provided by JayT was very helpful. The photo from DocBailey cleared up the issue of what it looks like when you re done. The mathematical explanation from ComboProf caused shortness of breath and the vapors that I was forced to treat with whisky. But it s all better now.
> Thanks.
> 
> - upchuck


----------



## richardwootton

You guys are fancy! It's just coors light and well tequila for this guy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No block planes today? #60 or #60 1/2? Tomorrow is 61/62 day!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Some LN 60 1/2 buddah.


----------



## Dcase

I was playing with some of my planes the other day and made me think of you guys.. I have not done much woodworking the past year and half but I am thinking it is time to get things going again. I sure miss the shop time.


----------



## Dcase

Red those are some fine looking shavings!


----------



## DLK

Best I can do today Smitty is (most of) this Miller Falls 75, which I think looks like a Stanley 60. I have not restored it yet. Its rusty and full of crud. (I think I'll start on it today.) Its missing the cam lock. Does anyone have parts for this ?



















My bad apparently Miller Falls 75 = Stanley 220. I'll still leave it up for your pleasure and ridicule.

Its taking a refreshing evapo-rust bath now.


----------



## CL810

Welcome back Dan!


----------



## Dcase

I have missed out on almost two years worth of post.. I feel so left out.. Are most of the original guys still posting on here?


----------



## Mosquito

Dan! I've done more than one "Bring back Dan" campaigns, of microscopically thin shavings. It took a while, but it worked lol


----------



## Dcase

One of the reasons I got my planes out is because I recently refinished the oak floor in a bedroom in my house. I did rent the big drum sander and edger but it never hurts to have a few planes handy.. I used my chisel plane to get into the corners and a couple block planes in a few areas..

Here is the before and after of the floor.. I finished it with Waterlox sealer/finish Tung Oil










I just had a lot happen over the past year and half.. Father passed away, relationship problems and also I moved to new house and had to pack up and move my shop.. New place is a smaller basement shop.. Leaving the old shop that I worked so hard on was really depressing. All that stuff happening just kind of got me in a funk where I didn't really have any desire to do any woodworking..

So I am at new house and working on starting over by setting up my shop there.. Once I get my workbench up and sharpening stuff unpacked I will get some new pics of some fine shavings!


----------



## Mosquito

Sounds like a bummer Dan, but glad to have you back in these parts.


----------



## DaddyZ

WOW !! After 2 years Dan shows back up !!

And with a floor like that…..............


----------



## JayT

Good to have you back, Dan. Sorry to hear about your father and the other issues of the last couple years.


----------



## Dcase

As I start getting my new shop set up I will be doing more projects and taking more pictures.. I just moved to the new place so most of my stuff is still boxed up..

I have been so out of the loop. I went to Woodcraft to get the finish for the floors I did and I seen Woodriver had a few new planes and I seen Pinnacle now has a 40 1/2 scrub plane! The woodcraft here even had a bench set up right next to the planes with some scrap pieces. You can actually try the wood river planes out in the store now.. I really liked that a lot..


----------



## Mosquito

They've had that same setup at our local Woodcraft for a while now too, but I haven't yet tried one out yet… maybe I should, just for fun


----------



## JayT

Dan, you ought to go into Woodcraft and try the planes. Then say something about "That just won't work," whip out your sharpening stuff, touch up the irons and then make some whisper thin shavings. Might get some interesting looks from the staff.


----------



## Dcase

To be honest I was getting some really fine shavings just using the demo planes they had set out.. They had the WR # 3, 5, 6 and LA Jack out on the bench. I tried them all out and got really nice shavings from them.

It has been a long time since I have sharpened an iron or chisel.. I miss it. Hopefully I still remember how to do it


----------



## Mosquito

Even if you're only 1/10th as good as you were before, it'll still be damn sharp lol


----------



## donwilwol

Glad to see you're back Dan!!

I don't think I have a 60, or a 60 1/2. Or a 61 or 62 for that matter!


----------



## bandit571

Have a relative of the 60, 60-1/2









The most expensive block in my shop, mind you









That Columbia Knuckle has no model number, though









But I did use it to stretch out a shaving..









Edge was "prepped" by Dunlap of York









getting rid of saw marks…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan! Good to see you, Man!

We're doing a walking tour through the Stanley (and comparables) line, and today is #60 and #60 1/2. Tomorrow 61/62, and Wed 63-66 I think.

Congrats on the floor, and a 'that sux' on leaving your shop…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

And Dan is back from ashes. Que the dramatic fog machine….


----------



## racerglen

Welcome back Dan !

As per Smitty request..
60 and 60 and a half


















(should add both as found other than cleanup, dust, dirt, cobwebs..and a lube and sharpening )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, nice!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Outside of finish, any other differences between them?


----------



## racerglen

Minor differences, basicaly the same plane,except as you note O.F. the finish, the 60 started in 1898 ending North American production in 1950, the 60 1/2 in 1902, ending in 1982.


----------



## TheFridge

My small contribution

60 1/2


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa Dan. Now we need an Al sighting. Maybe more than the interwebz could handle in a day.


----------



## Buckethead

Man… Those 60 -601/2s are some sweet looking numbers.


----------



## MNclone

My 60 1/2 needs some black. Perhaps soon now that it is getting warmer round here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Did some digging and found this sorry example of a #60 1/2. It works, and it's a survivor.










Then I found another.










Then pulled one more from the tool chest.










Want one, Don? I think I can set you up…


----------



## WayneC

My 60.5 Entry for today. Sold my others.


----------



## DLK

> Want one, Don? I think I can set you up…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Which Don?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The Master Plane Hoarder, who said he didn't have one.

You looking, Don K?


----------



## Mosquito

So…. who wants a #4-1/2?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Wow!


----------



## Mosquito

If anyone is interested PM me a reasonable offer (I have a number in mind, but also curious where you think it should be at as well). I plan on selling it, and will list it on eBay in a few days. It's my Type 10 #4-1/2. It's not perfect in appearance, but it's certainly tuned up and dialed in. Comes with both original iron (badly pitted), and the Hock iron. Non-original tote, not sure where it came from.


----------



## j1212t

Hey all, I need some help on ID-ing a plane. This is supposedly a no4, but I have no idea if this is a USSR remake or a newer stanley or similar. Any help is highly appreciated!














































It's on sale for roughly 16$ which is a great deal by our standards. Any ideas from the pros?


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Smitty. I realized after I posted that I do have a #60 1/2. Not only do I have one, its one of my go to blocks, but I can't find pictures.


----------



## lateralus819

Bhog- If you're going to just get a new body it is worth a shot.


----------



## terryR

Welcome back, Dan! Indeed, Mos has taken up the slack in attempting to split atoms with a plane. 

Realized I had a 60 1/2 photo…sorry it's late…but I live in Alabama, ya know? Everything is a day slower here…










Posing next to the maroon model is a Sargent 3406, and a no-name block with an iron stamped 'Best Maid'. Dunno why, but I HAD to buy that one.


----------



## Tim457

Jake, no expert here, but that definitely shows some signs of crude workmanship. You might be able to fettle it into a good worker if you have the skills and if it's made from good materials, but that's hard to say from the pictures. For the money it might be worth the risk. Depends on shipping I guess.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My answer is pretty much the same, Jake. It's a clone of some kind, but past that I have no idea. Maybe Bandit has run across something similar?

61/62 day, here's my entry. Definitely a Fave.


----------



## Dcase

I am pretty sure I got my 60 1/2 from Don 

Mos that is a fine looking 4 1/2 and those are some very fine shavings.. You have me wanting to pull my 4 1/2 out and snap some pictures..


----------



## Mosquito

You should, Dan 

My #62 contributions


----------



## Dcase

I definitely have the urge to make some of them fine shavings now.

Just being back on here for this short time has really helped give me my smile back for wood working and planes.. I cant wait to share my #62 pics later.


----------



## Mosquito

I can share some magic poplar lol

Where'd you move to, anyway, still up in MI?


----------



## Dcase

Yes, I am still in Michigan. I was living outside of Grand Rapids in a little house on 5 acres. I moved into the city of Grand Rapids. The house I moved to was my parents house and the house I grew up in. When my dad passed away last year my mom asked me if I wanted the house. It is a larger 4 bedroom home and was to big for just my mom to live in and maintain. She wanted to keep it in the family though and I had outgrown my other house so I decided to move. I have 4 boys so the bigger home is better for my family. I will just miss the 5 acres and big workshop.

My dad did woodworking as well and he had his shop set up in the basement of the house. So the basement has like 40 years worth of odds and end tools, nuts bolts, screws and a bunch of other stuff that he had collected. So before I can really unpack my shop and set it up I have to go through all of his old stuff and decide what to keep and what to get rid of. It is a hard thing to do having a parent die then having to go through their stuff and get rid of things. I know there are things he would have never wanted to get rid of but I just do not have room or use for a lot of that stuff.

When I start unpacking all my tools I may end up selling some of my stuff as well just to make room.. I don't think I have room for over 200 planes anymore so I will probably be offering some of my doubles or ones I don't use much for sale. I also now have doubles of a lot of the bigger power tools like table saws, drill press, miter saw and other smaller power tools. So I have a big mess of stuff to sort through..


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Mosquito

I know what you mean, Dan, but not directly. We still have a lot of my Grandparents' stuff on my dads side. My Grandma has been gone for 5 years now, and my grandpa for a little over a year (he'd been in assisted living for 2 years as well). We still have a lot of their stuff sitting in various versions of storage (basement, garage, etc). It took my mom 3 years before she was able to go through and donate a lot of my grandpas clothes as well. No fun.

Sounds like a necessary upgrade on space for the family anyway, but 5-acres would be nice I imagine


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## CL810




----------



## Dcase

My #62


----------



## Tugboater78

Damn i want a 62 now…

Glad to see you back Dan


----------



## terryR




----------



## Dcase

Terry, I really like that knob and tote.. Really well done.


----------



## Mosquito

This is what I think every time I see those: 
"I wanted a Damascus steel handplane, but went with Damascus wooden tote and knob instead"


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Dan! I may have become the tote maker? 

Here ya go, Mos…










...can you imagine reaching for a smoother like that? looks kinda like DonW's back porch? Certainly not enough cash flow on our Farm to even dream of an S&S!


----------



## Mosquito

yeah, those S&S planes are indeed gorgeous.


----------



## Ocelot

OK. Who is "S&S"?


----------



## planepassion

Yes, Terry. I can imagine. I'm rubbing my rabbet's foot in anticipation of buying a lottery ticket.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> OK. Who is "S&S"?
> 
> - Ocelot


http://www.sauerandsteiner.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=970

and hence my tagline.


----------



## jmartel

Dang, I like that grain matched Rebate plane set.


----------



## Mosquito

That is indeed sweet J…


----------



## jmartel

Ok, another question for those with the Veritas Router Plane. I decided on that as my purchase. Is the fence useful at all? It's $10 to add it now, or $21 to buy it later.


----------



## CL810

^ Yes to the fence.


----------



## Ripthorn

I love Konrad Sauer's stuff. I have plans to make myself copies of a couple of his planes (more like homages than copies, as I doubt I could really pull something off like his level).

It's not damascus, infill, or a 62, but it is newly finished in my shop and it is a plane:


----------



## Mosquito

I too would get the fence J. I often wish I had one

Nice work Brian, was going to ask if it was double convex for guitar making, but reading the project post says yes. Paul Sellers also made a video on making one, though larger for seats, and not as fancy (wedge, not lever cap)


----------



## WayneC

If anyone is looking for a #66….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111630584698?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## WayneC

My #62. I sold my Stanley last fall. Down to a single Low-Angle Jack.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is a really good value on that #66, Wayne. Wow. And a nice #62. It was your writing on the Stanley #62 that got me thinking about one.


----------



## dbray45

On the router plane - I bought the fence with it - and the different blades, have used it more than a few times - worth every penny.


----------



## WayneC

Whats the plan for today? 65s?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Today, how about 63-66?

So, if someone has a butcher block plane, now is the time! Chamfer shaves (#65) would be good, and of course the #66 Beading Plane is also out there.


----------



## DLK

Can someone tell me what a Miller Falls 814B is equivalent to? Saw one on e-bay and I am just curios.
Never mind. I found a reference its an economy value line #14 with Phillips head tote and knob screws.
So I guess equivalent to a Handyman 5? Anyway ick.


----------



## JayT

> Can someone tell me what a Miller Falls 814B is equivalent to? Saw one on e-bay and I am just curios.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Defiance or Handyman #5 would be the closest Stanley equivalent, IMHO. That would have been a second line, economy plane for Millers Falls, not one of their premium offerings.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Measures 14×2 1/2, per the ad I just looked at. So that's either a jack or, if the iron is wider, a #5 1/2…


----------



## WayneC

I'll start for today….

My beloved Stanley #65 low angle block plane.


----------



## WayneC

Redoak90 posted a review of the Woodriver #62 in the event anyone is jonesing for a #62.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/5137#comment-2194361


----------



## Tim457

Here's my 65. Not as nice looking as Wayne's and I haven't cleaned it up, but Smitty gave me a killer deal on it and it works great.


----------



## bandit571

M-F #14 sized planes, the #814 was after the Mohawk-Shelborne era
Closet one I have to the 814 would be the 14-01B, type 5









This isn't too bad of a Jack plane


----------



## Tugboater78

> Redoak90 posted a review of the Woodriver #62 in the event anyone is jonesing for a #62.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/5137#comment-2194361
> 
> - WayneC


WR or LN.. idk..


----------



## Dcase

I tried the WR #62 out when I was at my local Woodcraft and it felt like a pretty solid user. I didn't look close enough at it to review it though.

They are really close in price so if I was making the choice I would just spend the extra 50 dollars and get the LN. If it was more then a 50 dollar difference then it would be a harder choice to make.. I know when I bought my Stanley #62 SW the only reason I went with it was because they had it on Amazon for 130 dollars. The Dutch in me comes out when I buy new tools


----------



## terryR

Tim, my 65 is also LJ-acquired…from Dan! Still haven't cleaned it up, just keepin it sharp. A great plane!










And my 66, which I have little clue how to operate…just played with it a handful of times. Gonna use it more after I actually build anything worthy.


----------



## Dcase

Glad to see your still getting good use out of it Terry


----------



## bandit571

Never was certain what number this thing was..









Never really got the hang of using it, so it got sold









Any clues?


----------



## jmartel

Here's my "65". It's a Craftsman 3732, but it was made by Stanley for them. I love this plane.


----------



## Dcase

Well I think I am officially back… I just searched Planes on ebay and bid on my first plane in almost 2 years.. The sickness is entering my blood again. To make things even worse the plane I bid on is one that I already have.. In fact I have two of them so if I win this one it will be my third one.. It just looked so fine I couldn't stop myself


----------



## WayneC

> Well I think I am officially back… I just searched Planes on ebay and bid on my first plane in almost 2 years.. The sickness is entering my blood again. To make things even worse the plane I bid on is one that I already have.. In fact I have two of them so if I win this one it will be my third one.. It just looked so fine I couldn t stop myself
> 
> - Dan


I have two #66 and had a hard time passing on a 3rd one last night… And I am even on a break from building for the time being.


----------



## duckmilk

> The sickness is entering my blood again. To make things even worse the plane I bid on is one that I already have.. In fact I have two of them so if I win this one it will be my third one.
> - Dan


There's a bunch of sick guys here. You aint alone  I bid on one a few years back because I thought it would be useful, won the bid, went to put it up and discovered I had one just like it that I had bought a few months earlier that I had forgotten about.


----------



## WayneC

Here is my #66 contribution. I picked up replacement cutters from St. James Bay and I think if I had to do it over again I would get the LN cutters. If you look in the photos below you can see the difference in stock thickness. I picked up some LN Blanks (Silver colored in the photos below). The cost difference between the two sets of cutters is only a few dollars.


----------



## Iguana

Drive by planing:









Courtesy of Messrs. #4 and #6


----------



## Tugboater78

> I tried the WR #62 out when I was at my local Woodcraft and it felt like a pretty solid user. I didn t look close enough at it to review it though.
> 
> They are really close in price so if I was making the choice I would just spend the extra 50 dollars and get the LN. If it was more then a 50 dollar difference then it would be a harder choice to make.. I know when I bought my Stanley #62 SW the only reason I went with it was because they had it on Amazon for 130 dollars. The Dutch in me comes out when I buy new tools
> 
> - Dan


Yeah i took a WR for a test drive in WC a little while back, liked it but dont know. i shall sit on the matter for a while.


----------



## 33706

Just one little ol' #60 1/2 and a #66 with Lee Valley irons which fit perfectly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My #65:










And a question for the Panel. Got this plane today and it's a puzzler. Seens to have more of a Stanley pedigree than not, but there are no markings. And, no frog. Stippled lever cap makes me think Four Square, but it is sans squares. Low knob, meaning earliest depression era, maybe. Unique chipbreaker with domed bolt head, too. Here are pictures:




























Thoughts welcome, but something tells me Bandit will have something close. Oh, and #66 pics in a bit.


----------



## donwilwol

Cap looks like a defiance. Goodell looking frog but different type of adjuster.


----------



## jmartel

Well, I just ordered the LV Router plane with the fence, and a 1/4" cutter. Also got a saw set. I think I've used up my tool money for a while.


----------



## TheFridge

> I think I ve used up my tool money for a while.
> 
> - jmartel


You and me both


----------



## WayneC

> Just one little ol #60 1/2 and a #66 with Lee Valley irons which fit perfectly.
> 
> - poopiekat


I will have to check out the LV irons. I did not know they made them.


----------



## 33706

Yeah, Smitty, I've got one of those, with the double pylon frog and a cutter stamped 'Defiance'. Two more with the same double pylons, cutters marked 'Made In USA'. The adjustment rod points downward on all 3 of mine, another odd feature. The Defiance one has the most gorgeous candy apple red tote and knob.


----------



## 33706

*Wayne,* The whole set was about $35, as I recall. Ready to go, right out of the package!!

[Edit:] Here's the L-V set: http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32679&cat=1,230,41182


----------



## Buckethead

> Drive by planing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Messrs. #4 and #6
> 
> - Mark Kornell


WOOOOOOT XXX RATED PLANE PORN RIGHT THERE


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's it, PK! Oh, and it weighs 2 lbs, 3 1/2 oz…










State of the Bench: Disasterous.










And my #66 tools:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Have to post the #65 spokeshave, too.










69/70 tomorrow (hand beader and box scrapers), 71 and 71 1/2 (routers) on saturday!


----------



## leopard887

Looks nice.


----------



## Tugboater78

Millers Falls #67 (Stanley #70?) Router plane. Had to buy irons from LV, didnt have any when i bought it. Have the fence somewhere. ( LV irons fit but you have to turn the depth adjust knob upside down)


----------



## Dcase

Didn't get a chance to post the pic yesterday but here is my #65… Next to my LN #102 this is my favorite block plane as a user.

Couldn't find any old pics of it in action so I had to take a new one last night.. Don't have my shop set up yet so for now its just sitting on a shelf


----------



## WayneC

Router planes today?


----------



## jmartel

Saturday I believe.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yep, the handheld beader (69) and the venerable scraper (70) today!

EDIT: Ack… Got my numbers screwed up. Dan has it right, routers are tomorrow. Sorry, should have re-read my own post.



> Have to post the #65 spokeshave, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69/70 tomorrow (hand beader and box scrapers), 71 and 71 1/2 (routers) on saturday!
> 
> - SmittyCabinetshop





> 69/70 tomorrow/Friday (hand beader and box scrapers), 71 and 71 1/2 (routers) on saturday!
> 
> - SmittyCabinetshop


----------



## WayneC

What is today?


----------



## Dcase

Today should be the #70 right? 










I have used this plane a few times to clean up some dirty reclaimed wood. It may not be the ideal choice for the job but I wanted to put it to work anyway.


----------



## terryR

My LN 71…love this tool!


----------



## WayneC

> Yep, the handheld beader (69) and the venerable scraper (70) today!
> 
> EDIT: Ack… Got my numbers screwed up. Dan has it right, routers are tomorrow. Sorry, should have re-read my own post.
> 
> Have to post the #65 spokeshave, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69/70 tomorrow (hand beader and box scrapers), 71 and 71 1/2 (routers) on saturday!
> 
> - SmittyCabinetshop
> 
> 69/70 tomorrow/Friday (hand beader and box scrapers), 71 and 71 1/2 (routers) on saturday!
> 
> - SmittyCabinetshop
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Very high on my wish list.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Real Cowtown Eric here on LJs has a #69, and posted a group photo that included it a week or so ago… Bandit has (and uses) his #70 scraper; I'll have a pic later of the one in my wall-hung (doesn't get used much).


----------



## WayneC

I have a scraper somewhere too… lol


----------



## Tugboater78

Posted my router plane cause of its number.. its a #67


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's totally fine, Tug! And so is that router plane, looks like a solid user, good to know re: the irons.


----------



## Tim457

Here's my #70. I've never sharpened it or used it, but it's a sweetheart in pretty good condition.









I had to look up what a Stanley #69 was, and yep don't have one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That has definitely not seen much use, has it!


----------



## bandit571

Happen to be able to play today…









Not sure about that chisel. Works pretty good removing the "brand" from the No. 2 & better lumbah









Push or pull?









Then I'll have to wait a few days, until this one can play..









Needs sharpened up, anyway…


----------



## theoldfart

I'm with Wayne Smitty, I want that 65 chamfer! NOW!


----------



## Bundoman

Is it time for the 71's??? Unfortunately, they are not all complete but they were found with a complete set of irons so I am in business. I like the styling on the older model 71's.


----------



## theoldfart

I have two routers, an English Stanley and a Millers falls









Oh and the fences are around somewhere!


----------



## terryR

Oops, sorry for jumping the gun with my LN routah…too much going on at the Farm.

Love the old style Stanleys…bought this one off eBay but traded it…


----------



## CL810

My Veritas router plane with fence.


----------



## terryR

Honestly, if I was to purchase a new routah, I'd choose that Veritas.

The handles look very comfortable.

Andy, do you have the small blades that insert for inlay work? Anybody tried those? Another reason I'd select Veritas over LN…


----------



## CL810

Have not used them yet Terry.


----------



## DLK

My type 2 router plane:


----------



## donwilwol

I built this plane a while ago (maybe 2 years or so) and its sat on the shelf because I just couldn't make it work. So today I decided to take it down and see if I've learned enough to make it do it.










I guess powering through this ash knit says its ready for prime time.



















And yes, I'll be getting rid of that foolish looking knob.


----------



## DLK

What knob???? All I see are shavings. lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice work, Yoda. Congrats on making her work!

I'm behind. First, the #70 scraper.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And the #71. Where it lives:










With the fence I forgot I had (never use it):










All dressed up:


----------



## bandit571

This one slipped through the woodie section, but









Since that IS a Butcher brand iron….even has a bit of camber to the edge. The "Arrow" is right above the wedge. 2" wide iron, 16" long body. No other markings…


----------



## DocBailey

Don

Would you mind telling us the back story on the plane-what was wrong and how remedied?


----------



## racerglen

My 70









71


----------



## racerglen

O.K..says I posted but nothing shows ?try again..

my 70..









my British 71








And showing her knickers








and the "true"children..


----------



## knockknock

My family:


----------



## jmartel

Well since it won't be here for another week, please accept this stock photo. Took advantage of the current sale going on through today.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Awesome routers today! Tomorrow, champfer planes, floor planes and the useless #75 bullnose.  So, 72-75 tomorrow!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sneak peek:


----------



## WayneC

My router planes… Wanting more small ones at some point. Might add both LN and LV and perhaps the St. James bay.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, a boxed #271!

One of the few planes I've had to lap was the #271. Little thing just wasn't right until I did.


----------



## Tugboater78

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111630359555&alt=web

Not sure if is good deal but seemed reasonable to me
wanted the tiny one..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think you done good, Justin!


----------



## chrisstef

Type 4 i believe. Smitty touched her first.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

ah, nice to see it in use!


----------



## donwilwol

> Don
> 
> Would you mind telling us the back story on the plane-what was wrong and how remedied?
> 
> - DocBailey


I'm not exactly sure if it was one or a combination of things, but I reflatten the sole. It had a slight dip. Then I put a back grind on the chip breaker to give it a little more stability. I had to narrow up the blade a little, I had it a little to tight side to side. I actually think it was the chip breaker work that made the difference though.


----------



## donwilwol

With the new knob


----------



## Dcase

#72 today?










This was a fun plane to play with. Not something I would use often but it is still neat.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I was hoping you had a pic or two left on that plane!


----------



## Tim457

Here's my #75. I didn't realize it is a contender for the least valuable Stanley plane out there when I recognized it in a Craigslist picture as a Stanley plane. I thought it might have some value like any Stanley and figured it was worth going to look at the tool chest it was sitting in. Also this is the way it came out of the tool chest and I'm not sure why the guy that had it felt the need to violate it like this, but who am I to judge?









Dan that #72 is pretty cool.

Don I really like the thumbscrew on the lever cap.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Ouch.

My #75:










I'd include a money shot, but I haven't found a purpose for this plane yet.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure who was giving who a workout tonight









I think that is a type 17 #5-1/2 by Stanley, vs a pine 16" x 36" blank for a top, very knotty pine. Even the scrub jack was having "issues" 









These biggie iron bodied planes are nice, but they do get HEAVY after awhile.

I am bushed…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I feel for ya, Bandit. Did the same the last couple of days.


----------



## racerglen

My ex RCAF #75


----------



## 33706

An Air Force plane, Glen? Irony noted, amigo.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## racerglen

@ PK, Yup, RCAF and an illegible squadron # etched on the side of the base, a plane's plane ;-)
Don, who said a 75 wasn't a user !


----------



## Dcase

I have a love hate relationship with my #75.. It was actually the first plane I ever used.. My dad was not a hand tool guy but for some reason he did have a #75 in the shop. I remember using it to chamfer an edge on a board when I was just a kid.

Years later when I set up my own workshop my dad gave me few boxes of tools to get me started and that #75 was included. One day I tried using it and played around with it. The iron in the plane is the very first iron I ever tried to sharpen(that didn't go well at all). I was really green and knew nothing of how to sharpen or use the plane so I set it aside.. Down the road as I got more and more into hand planes and sharpening I would always grab that 75 from time to time and play with it again.. I would usually end up frustrated and set it aside again.

I was able to get it to work and I have used it many times but I feel like it is really hard to keep it where you want it. What I mean by that is once you get that iron set just right it can be a really decent user but if that blade shifts on you or you have to take it out to sharpen you loose your spot and its hard to get it just right again.

I will have to post pic of mine later. I got new computer at work and all my old plane pics are at home


----------



## GMatheson

Picked these guys up yesterday









The one on the left has a makers mark

T. Turner
Queen St
Sheffield

A little searching tells me that it's from around 1846-58

The one on the right says

R.W.Booth
Cincinnati.O

The web dated this one around 1849-52


----------



## Tim457

Nice Greg, screw and wedge arm. Do you have a set of irons for them too?


----------



## GMatheson

They both came with single irons but I did pick up a "set" of I.Sorby irons to use in the screw arm. Set of 6 blades but 2 of the sizes are duplicates


----------



## Tim457

Oh and today must be 78 day, right? When I got this one it was covered in such a thick layer of crusted on sawdust and oil that it looked like most of the japanning was gone, but it's actually pretty good and complete.










Looks like I had already cleaned it up some before I got this picture:


----------



## bandit571

Afraid mine came almost minty in the mail last year









And, has been in use since then









Works very nicely, cutting the tongues for breadboard ends…

$16 + S&H for a MINT Wards #78 ( made by stanley)


----------



## racerglen

my 78








Friday's 78 at $2.50 (5 total for this Swedish 78 and a 45 at a car club swap meet )









And partway into some resto


----------



## planepassion

Here's my #78 in action on my wineglass rack project.









And of course, the blisters that come with the #78 for any extended use…









Which is why I now use the Veritas, skewed rabbet plane.


----------



## theoldfart

Not too long ago Mos posted a 4 1/2 looking for home. After protracted negotiations, ( I pleaded, he relented ), this arrived 









Had a great upgrade









Took it for a test drive on some old pine









Then for the real test, white oak









Both pieces had a mirror finish. I'm happy, so thanks Mos.


----------



## Mosquito

Just like me, far from the best lookin' tool in the chest, but still does a fine job ;-) Glad you're happy with it Kevin!

And you could totally try to save the original Iron and get it back in use. Though, you may end up with half the thickness by the time you get that far lol


----------



## DLK

A never been used 75 I forgot I had


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The venerable #78:










Even has it's own blog post. Wait, it has two posts!


----------



## CL810

My Craftsman '78'.


----------



## DLK

A 78 in use. Needs some sharpening I think.


----------



## bandit571

Although that Wards 78 got a bit of abuse today









Tongue for a bread board edge. A slightly bigger plane got a bit of a workout as well









Making a leg blank (2 of them, in fact) square and without any saw marks showing. When the ribbons go the full length of a board…









May not be the Infamous 0.000001 thin shavings, but when you need to get rid of a 1/16" in a hurry…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, got the tranny flat?


> .
> .
> .
> Are you sure


?


----------



## bandit571

Don't know, do you think Unbob could do the sole for flat?

It is as flat as a jointer needs to be.


----------



## jmartel

If it's not within 0.0005", you're wrong, apparently.


----------



## bandit571

LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## Tugboater78

Got a craftsman 78… but no pics handy.. maybe on friday.. lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tomorrow, #79 side rabbet planes! Then 80 and 81 on Wednesday.

Edit: i have a great deal of respect for unbob. I don't subscribe to his conclusions, but respect his passion and his machinist roots.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Smitty. I was kind of in the same boat, but didn't want to go stirring the pot too much. I've met guys who don't really care what planes or chisels they have, but are really really into sharpening, and that's as much their hobby as plane collecting is mine. I don't have to share the same view point, but I can respect the energy put into getting enjoyment out of it.


----------



## upchuck

Smitty and Mos-
I don't want to overload the boat but is there room for me too? I am all for pulling on someone's chain or jerking their leg but I'm not in favor of piling on their head over a difference of opinion. For me one of the values of forums is the different experiences and backgrounds that the each of us brings. We are collectively smarter and more experienced than any one of us is individually. I have never scraped a plane's sole to get it to "flat." 
But rubbing it back and forth on sandpaper has limited romance, glamor, and sex appeal. If I knew how I'd like to try scraping a plane sole just to see if I like it or if it is better.


----------



## bandit571

I really don't think a wood bodied JOINTER wood need to be machine tool flat, but…

All for getting the irons as sharp as I can. Just, sometimes…a see-through shaving just takes too bleeding long to get a board FLAT. Not sure how many of those type of shavings it would take to get the sides of that leg blank down by an 1/8". The other blank needed almost a 1/4" off. Happens when one rips 2×4s right down the middle. Both blanks are now square. And, they even match the other two!

As for the soles of my planes being flat…...a straightedge says so, that is about as flat as I am capable of in my shop. What happens in other's shops….....YMMV….


----------



## jmartel

I completely understand tuning a tool until it's as perfect as you can get it. But when he goes around telling people that their plane is inferior because it's not flat to within 0.001" over the entire length of the sole, then I tend to speak up.


----------



## lateralus819

Go watch Doucette and Wolfe and tell him he doesn't need to be getting those whispy shavings.

A lot of times it's a necessity.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

it's speaking in absolutes, especially with new entrants to the hand tool sweepstakes, that make me chaffe a bit, too Jamart. All the rest of the comments above are right on as well.


----------



## Mosquito

> it s speaking in absolutes, especially with new entrants to the hand tool sweepstakes, that make me chaffe a bit, too Jamart. All the rest of the comments above are right on as well.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


This is where I stand as well. Don't tell me what I have to do and I won't have any issues with what you want to do (obviously not directed at you, Smitty, just a general stance)


----------



## JayT

> it s speaking in absolutes, especially with new entrants to the hand tool sweepstakes, that make me chaffe a bit, too Jamart.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


+1 to that. Any woodworker is welcome to tune their planes (or other tools) however works for them. There is is no one right way, so I get annoyed with people that scare off novices because of their well-intentioned, but misguided comments that cause people to misunderstand the time, skill and monetary investment required.

I'd love to see someone tell Paul Sellers to his face that his second hand Stanley planes aren't good enough-that's one of his hot buttons. The man has made furniture that is in the White House, for Pete's sake, and I'll guarantee none of his planes have been flattened to .001"-he uses the same sandpaper on a flat surface method as most of us. You can do phenomenal woodworking without expensive, super-tuned planes. If you want them, that's fine, they just aren't necessary.


----------



## WayneC

The #75 and #78 were actually the only plane models that I have owned and decided to remove from my tools. Not impressed with either.


----------



## 33706

A bit late to the party, but…










Some Stanley #78s, and others, Sears, Edge-Rite, Record, etc. A couple of Stanley #75s, a #70 scraper, and a Stanley #191.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice. I would like to try the Record Rabbet some day.

My Entry for today…


----------



## Mosquito

I've been watching #79's and would like to get one in the future…


----------



## bandit571

This seems to work for me









4' level. IF it doesn't rock, and no light underneath it, should be good enough for the girls I go with.

Have also used a framing square to check for flat in length, and diagonals

Rather tired after last night, so don't feel like running down them steps to show off how think a shaving any of the planes can make.

Wood bodied planes get another plane to flatten their soles. Iron bottomed ones get a strip of sanding belt one a piece of glass tile. Pencil lines or a square to check for flat. Nothing hard about it.


----------



## Buckethead

In fairness to unbob, I think he was trying to say that such a high level of accuracy was superfluous, and accordingly, Lie Nielsen planes were not superior to a properly fettled antique Stanley. He used his machinist's experience to make the point, but it quickly devolved into mud slinging, which devolved into me grabbing teh proverbial popcorn.


----------



## jmartel

On multiple occasions, he has posted that the only way to have a plane that's good to work with was to make sure the surface was to within 0.0005' or whatever number he claimed. He didn't say that it was nice to have, and would give even better results. He basically said that it was required to get the plane to work correctly. He has relaxed his stance a bit lately, but I distinctly remember him being in a number of arguments about it in the past.


----------



## Buckethead

This demonstrates my ability to measure accurately.


----------



## 33706

Question for the gurus:
I do not own either the Stanley 79, or the Stanley 98/99 planes. Which of these would be a good companion tool to use with a #95, which I'm committed to buy in the near future?


----------



## Ocelot

PK, There is a plane you don't own ! ? ! ?

Oh, and buy the weigh, if you sometimes sell planes, I'd like a 78. I often see them on ebay but many are sans depth stop and/or fence. I see you've got a pile of 'em. You could PM me if you have a good complete one for sale. Ugly, dirty, rusty is ok as long as complete and restorable (functionally).

-Paul


----------



## 33706

Thanks, Paul, and alas, there is a list of about 50 specific planes I'm still looking to find.
Problem here is that shipping from Canada to the US would be higher than what you'd expect to pay for the plane itself. 
There's gotta be a few right in the town/city you live in, for around $20 or less!


----------



## Ocelot

Yeah, like I figured. 

I have 3 children 3 and under. When I'm not at work, I'm reliieving my wife at home. I don't get time to go rust hunting. Maybe it's just as well I don't, since I might not know when to stop. I keep watching ebay.

-Paul


----------



## DLK

I am still knew at all this, but it seems to me that when I see comments concerning a particular plane that say they are "not impressed", or that they are a "temperamental beast", or some such other expression of discontent; it either means that they have a plane that they like that will do the same job or that they just have not mastered the tuning and use of that particular plane or both. Some times it takes work. For example I had trouble with the 78, but a little research turned up this video that gave me enough pointers that I quite like it. Now I have to research the 45 until I am comfortable using it. (Smitty is counting on me.) It all fun and good.


----------



## JayT

I like my 78 and haven't really had any issues.

I love my 45. Don, just jump in and make a groove or bead or something. By the time you finish a couple boards, you'll be comfortable *and* be wearing a big ol' grin. They are much more intimidating to look at than to actually use.


----------



## Tim457

PK what vintage is that #70, it's handle is quite different from the ones I'm familiar with.


----------



## DLK

JayT: So far I only have one cutter for the 45. It makes a tongue. Been trying a few times to make one on a 3/4" wide board edge. I can get a tongue going but its hard to keep the plane straight and level. (Rock one way or the other and and you screw up the tongue.) I'm sure it is just a matter of practice and perhaps the need for a proper workbench. I haven't had much time to work on it. Eventually I'll get it right and post on the epic thread.


----------



## 33706

Not sure, *Tim*, of the vintage, but the cutter has one of the earliest Stanley logos, guessing late 1860's. It's one of those tools that arrived, came out of the box and hung in the corner of the pegboard happily ever after. I'll have to scrutinize it a bit more, it may have been altered over the last 140 years .


----------



## JayT

> I m sure it is just a matter of practice and perhaps the need for a proper workbench. I haven t had much time to work on it. Eventually I ll get it right and post on the epic thread.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Yep, there is a bit of a learning curve as far as how to hold the plane to keep it nice and square. I know that Mos and I use very similar grips, even though one of his combo planes is an older one with the handle on the main body and mine is a bit later with the handle on the fence. There are some pics on this thread from a couple months ago where we were discussing using a #45 left handed. This link should get you to the page and then scroll down. Don't know if that's how you are gripping the plane but is what works for me.


----------



## theoldfart

DonK, it sounds like your gripping the tote too tightly. Put pressure sideways against the fence and push the tote forward with an open hand. 
Also are you starting about six inches from the end of the board? A good method is to start about six inches from the end, on the second pass move back another six inches and go to the end. Keep on repeating this process till the groove is done. This way the cut is sort of self guiding with less risk of going askew.


----------



## DocBailey

> Question for the gurus:
> I do not own either the Stanley 79, or the Stanley 98/99 planes. Which of these would be a good companion tool to use with a #95, which I m committed to buy in the near future?
> 
> - poopiekat


PK - I'm puzzled by the phrase "use with a #95" - an edge trimming plane. The others you mention would be used for cleaning up the wall of a dado, or tuning either half of a T&G, etc.

You could think of them as being useful wherever you'd used a shoulder plane, but can't because of limited access.

At any rate, for me the Veritas is the correct answer-far superior (based on the old Preston/Record design)
Those 98/99 pairs are expensive, hard to handle, and the 79 forces you to drag the trailing blade behind you.


----------



## Mosquito

*Don*, I've got a couple spare #45 irons around if you're interested. Not sure what all they are, but I know I've got a Sash and a few rabbet/plow irons in the bunch


----------



## DLK

> *Don*, I ve got a couple spare #45 irons around if you re interested. Not sure what all they are, but I know I ve got a Sash and a few rabbet/plow irons in the bunch
> 
> - Mosquito


Of course I'm interested. I'll send a P.M.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

PK, I agree with all that doc says, re: confusion. I have the 79, 98/99 planes but no Veritas, so can't vote on his recommendation. I will say the Stanley planes work well, but are likely more $ from a user perspective than they should be, making new a good option.


----------



## WayneC

> I am still knew at all this, but it seems to me that when I see comments concerning a particular plane that say they are "not impressed", or that they are a "temperamental beast", or some such other expression of discontent; it either means that they have a plane that they like that will do the same job or that they just have not mastered the tuning and use of that particular plane or both. Some times it takes work. For example I had trouble with the 78, but a little research turned up this video that gave me enough pointers that I quite like it. Now I have to research the 45 until I am comfortable using it. (Smitty is counting on me.) It all f


There are good planes and bad planes. Not everything can be solved via tuning or in some cases the tuning is not worth the time.


----------



## 33706

Yup, my question was worded poorly. I do intend to get another #95, I've been holding off in the hopes of finding another brass* AMT * #95 like I owned years ago. 
Based on your great advice, *Doc*, I'll take a closer look at the Veritas. I really want to hand-finish all of my detail machining, and you've pointed out the flaws that I really wish to avoid in the 79, 98, 99 planes. I was unaware of the Veritas plane in the link that you posted, sheesh I gotta get out more often! It's a beauty!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A day late:


----------



## theoldfart

^ and a dollar short?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Today's #80 scraper day, I'll post shortly to catch up.

Funny thing about that #79. It's likely the best value I've ever found in tool buying, and it was one of the first purchases. Bought my (partial) #45 via Craiglist for $80. He shipped me the plane (missing the center skate and short rods) and included the side rabbet because he 'had no use for it, either.' So it was F-R-E-E. I'm all about Free…


----------



## WayneC

I believe today is #80 day.


----------



## planepassion

Wait! I want to see more of Smitty's side rabbet plane! That is one cool piece of machinery. Awash in adjustment knobs and angular cutting edges. It just oozes cool.


----------



## WayneC

> Wait! I want to see more of Smitty s side rabbet plane! That is one cool piece of machinery. Awash in adjustment knobs and angular cutting edges. It just oozes cool.
> 
> - Brad


Smitty's planes are cool in general.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't think it gets much respect, Brad. Not from me, either, until I sharpened it up and did some fettling. The longer frame is easier to work with over the 98/99 pair, but the lack of knob makes it a different grip experience (easy, Stef).

EDIT: Thanks, Wayne. But to paraphrase Judge Smales from Caddyshack, you're no slouch when it comes to cool tools, toolchests, etc. etc.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, hold on. The guy just tossed in a shiny #79? You are a lucky man. But I still like my 98/99.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yes, he did. Neither of us had an idea what it was, either.


----------



## theoldfart

I applaud your good fortune.


----------



## WayneC

I need some of that luck.


----------



## planepassion

Wow, I had skimmed over the part where Smitty recounted "the 79 was free!" It just goes to prove my philosophy, "Into each life some amazing tools must fall."

This story just keeps getting better. Would I be too impertinent to request pics of your 79 in action? When you have time?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey Guys

Lee Valley did a great April Fools joke

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=72875&c=

Also someday I will own a Stanley 45 and hopefully it will have all the parts


----------



## WayneC

> Hey Guys
> 
> Lee Valley did a great April Fools joke
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=72875&c=
> 
> Also someday I will own a Stanley 45 and hopefully it will have all the parts
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Very well done. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## bandit571

Found this one a few years back…









Spent a whopping $5 for it, I did. Got the blade cleaned a bit









And the rest of it









But, never got the "hang" of it (rough sawn barn wood) and sold it. 
Didn't have a SW on it, though…..


----------



## Buckethead

> "Into each life some amazing tools must fall."
> 
> - Brad


Nice quote. I think it's true.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Like Bandit, limited excitement for the #80.



















Personnally, I need more time behind the wheel with it before I give up on the tool. (I blame myself.)


----------



## DocBailey

My unused 80M (the malleable iron version)-check out the box with Stanley-imprinted wrap, instructions and red label. Most Stanley labels are green, only other red labels I know of came on Bedrock boxes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Hah! It's an 08!


----------



## DocBailey

It's even worse than that-it's a W08!


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't used my #80 much yet either. I need to work on the sharpening side of it, I think…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gotta be worth considerable $, Doc. Especially the W version. Just noticed mine is also a rare '08oN' model, too. Wow!!!


----------



## jmartel

Can't say I've had issues with mine. Once sharpened and a burr is turned on it, it works well. Seems to chatter at the end of a board though, just before the blade goes over the edge. Other than that, I like it. I'll get a photo later tonight.


----------



## DocBailey

Smitty

Since we're both clearly sitting on goldmines, when it's time to sell, we should really coordinate our posting schedule, so we don't step on each others' toes.


----------



## planepassion

Can't pass judgement yet on the #80. Still getting the hang of sharpening the blade. However, I'm not excited to ask it to the prom either. I may ask it's handscraper sister instead.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I was able to use a friends #80 once and I really like it. At the time I used it I was permanently in the wheelchair and I thought it was easy to use in it.

Now I sit in a chair and I hope I can get a nice one that will not need a lot of work like Smitty's


----------



## JayT

> Can t pass judgement yet on the #80. Still getting the hang of sharpening the blade. However, I m not excited to ask it to the prom either. I may ask it s handscraper sister instead.
> 
> - Brad


Both have their place. The hand scraper sister is great for a quick fling around the dance floor. Keep her out there too long, however and she overheats and has to take a break for a while. The #80 is a better choice for those long songs. Kind of bridges the gap up to the #12 and #112, who you can do a whole dance marathon with.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The first scraper I had success with…..


----------



## fatandy2003

A little heft and hubris to flatten out some cherry (don't mind the mess, haven't had a lot of time in the shop dedicated to cleaning).










Cheers,


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ a thing of beauty. No apology for mess; the mess is keeping it real. Very nice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thursday is 81 and 82, rosewood scraper and scraper! Then 83 and 85 and 87 (more scrapers) on Friday.


----------



## bandit571

For some reason, the jointers I use have an annoying habit….the shavings curl up and out ok, and then curl right around my left wrist.

That Stanley #31 can put out a lot of stuff…









Imagine a 1-38" wide by 30" long thing wrapped around your wrists….now, IF I can figure a way to add a watch and a fastener to make a wrist watch…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Quit bragging, Bandit!

;-)

You know something is very right when that happens.


----------



## racerglen

My 80, cleaned up, fresh paint after that.








The 82, as found with a cleanup and a home made blade









Came without a blade


----------



## Dcase

I am getting closer and closer to actually getting to use some of my planes again.

Last night I moved my work bench into my new shop. I also moved some of my machines over. My whole body is feeling it today. The worst part of moving is having to move my shop.

Most of my planes are already at the new shop so now that the workbench is there it wont be long before I can start making some shavings again.

Tonight I am going to get some plywood to cover the wall area where my hand tools will be hanging. Once that is all set I can start hanging my shelves and tool holders.


----------



## Mosquito

The Shop is the thing I look forward to moving the least too, Dan. And I don't have any stationary power tools…


----------



## Dcase

As hard as it is to move the heavy stationary power tools it is moving the little stuff that is the biggest challenge.

I packed and cleared out my whole house in just a weeks time. I am not expecting to have my whole shop moved until early May.

It is just a lot harder to pack tools in boxes. Most of the hand planes and other bigger hand tools I just set in the back of my suv and drove them over to the new house. I didn't even bother to try and box them up.

The best part is I have at least a couple months before I have to have the old shop cleared out. So I am just moving stuff little by little rather then trying to do it all at once.


----------



## Mosquito

That's essentially how I moved out of my apartment too, for the most part. Having an overlap is nice. Packing things like planes isn't easy anyway, just in that you get only 5-6 of them in a box and you're already at 40 pounds lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I still have stuff in boxes from the wood floor project in my shop space, and that was 19 months ago. Not exactly a move across towns, but I feel your pain.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty that is one of the main reasons I don't want to box up my tools when moving. My fear is once all the little tools and hardware are boxed they will end up staying there.. Then when I need it I will have to dig through boxes looking for what I need.

That is also why in my last shop I had all open cabinets and shelves for my tools. If I had a bunch of closed cabinets and drawers it would be out of sight out of mind.

The shop I am moving into now was my dads old shop and he had 4 file cabinets filled with tools. I found old boxes of nails and screws from 20 years ago that were never opened tucked way in the back of the bottom drawers. Then I would look in the top drawer and I would find the same size screws and nails that were just bought within the last 5 years.. So he must have been the same way.. Once stuff gets tucked away in the back of drawers or boxes it just stays that..


----------



## DocBailey

My No 81 …


----------



## Mosquito

> Once stuff gets tucked away in the back of drawers or boxes it just stays that..
> - Dan


But then you get the joy of rediscovering it later lol

And I too have half a tote of things that never got unpacked after I moved out of my apartment into the spare bedroom shop at the house a year ago (I've sold some of it…)

It's also why the pile of "You should sell those" things is on top of my finish drawer… so I see it every day. I sold one of them now lol


----------



## Dcase

I am starting to put together a pile of things I need to sell. I will probably be selling a good portion of my extra planes. Now that I am in a smaller shop I just do not have the room for all the extras. I will post them here first in case any of you are interested.


----------



## Mosquito

Solid #81 Doc!

My goal is to try to sell off most of the stuff I've been meaning to, before I move. Worked somewhat when I moved out of my apartment

And computer cases… I've finally gotten down to only 1 spare computer case. I've sold 8 in the past couple of months. Finally have some space back in the mod room again (and some funds added to the fun money account)


----------



## WayneC

> I am starting to put together a pile of things I need to sell. I will probably be selling a good portion of my extra planes. Now that I am in a smaller shop I just do not have the room for all the extras. I will post them here first in case any of you are interested.
> 
> - Dan


I sold quite a bit on eBay last year. Was not as painful as I expected. Something to consider.

My submission for today.


----------



## chrisstef

Moving sucks. It took me just as long to pack up the shop as it did the rest of the house. All those little nooks and crannies have other nooks and crannies tucked away in them. 6 months later im about 1/2 unpacked but what it has allowed is reorganization. Dismiss what you didn't like and reinvent what you did. The funniest thing ive noticed myself doing is basically recreating the same flow I used to have. It just feels right, but its weird at the same time.

I made cross grain shaves the other night with a MF 57 and I liked it. One day ill get sharp enough for end grain shaves.


----------



## DocBailey

> Solid #81 Doc!


Thanks *Mos*

Believe it or not, I got this at one of the first estate sales I ever attended-it was on a shelf in the den, being used as a bookend!
At least it hadn't been modified into a lamp or some other hideous artsy-craftsy thing.

*Wayne*
Awesome piece of rosewood on the sole of your #80


----------



## bandit571

My #81 is from Scioto tool works, I am afraid









Have since rehabbed it, and added a knob to the front









Seems to do alright…


----------



## Dcase

Don't see this come up often…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-164-Low-Angle-Plane-No-Reserve-/321707672646?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae7458446


----------



## Mosquito

Yes… saw one at a local MWTCA meet. Showed my wife the price tag, and she felt much better about me paying $200 for the LN I have lol


----------



## Ocelot

A brand new Veritas version of that is 1/2 the price, and the auction is not done yet!

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=51870&cat=1,41182,48944,51870

I'd buy the new one before I bought the old one, but I'm not convinced that I *need* it.

-Paul


----------



## JayT

> A brand new Veritas version of that is 1/2 the price, and the auction is not done yet!
> 
> - Ocelot


Yep, I'd fully expect the vintage 164 to finish well north of $1000.

This is one of those cases that buying new is cheaper. 62's and 95's are in the same boat.


----------



## WayneC

Also #1s… LN for the win if you absolutely have to have one.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm finding the wood river #1 pretty hard to resist!

http://timetestedtools.forumchitchat.com/post/what-are-you-doing-in-the-shop-today-7324009?&trail=3


----------



## Dcase

I didn't know WoodRiver came out with a #1 size. Very good price also. I may pick one up.

Did some work setting up the new shop tonight. I got an itch to make some shavings. Been a long time..










One of my boys wanted to make some shavings as well. They love working with me in the shop.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Lotta patina on on that 102 Danny boy.

Here's my kids idea of helping in the shop…









Might have to move for a promotion in the future. Fortunately, my company pays for a full service move. I've already looked into the moving policy…..they'll have to move all my shop and machines. "Building materials" are excluded, so I'll have to move my lumber stash. I can handle that.


----------



## ToddJB

Dan do you have a pool table as outfeed table?


----------



## Dcase

My 102 has got a ton of use so it is well broke in. I have never cleaned it up since I got it.

Todd- Yes, that is a pool table. Came with the shop. So did the table saw. That was how my dad had it. He always kept a few sheets of plywood over the pool table and used that as his work bench/outfeed table. As kids we would want to play pool and had to beg him to clear it off so we could use the table.

The pool table will be going though. I have so much stuff to move over yet and just don't have the space for it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Owning a vintage #164 is not a practical thing, but a 'gotta have one' thing. I really, really want want one. Someday, perhaps…

#83, #85 today!

I've got a couple pics to post, gotta get caught up.


----------



## johnstoneb

> I m finding the wood river #1 pretty hard to resist!
> 
> http://timetestedtools.forumchitchat.com/post/what-are-you-doing-in-the-shop-today-7324009?&trail=3
> 
> - Don W


I'm having the same problem. I think it would be easier to hold than my block planes in a lot of applications. That's my rationale at least.


----------



## jmartel

> This is one of those cases that buying new is cheaper. 62 s and 95 s are in the same boat.
> 
> - JayT


#112's are in the same bucket.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #82:



















And an #83:


----------



## ToddJB

That 83 is an interesting beast, Smitty. Never seen one before.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Owning a vintage #164 is not a practical thing, but a gotta have one thing. I really, really want want one. Someday, perhaps…
> 
> #83, #85 today!
> 
> I ve got a couple pics to post, gotta get caught up.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Infills are the same way Smitty, not really practical at all. But you can bet your booty if I get a big bonus one day, I'll have one;-) 
I think it's possible for things to bring us joy without being too materialistic. My wife claims the teacup shelf I made her makes her smile every day. An Anderson infill would do the same for me….lol.


----------



## Ripthorn

Red, rolling your own infills is a whole lot cheaper and still rather satisfying. I do realize that I am starting to opine on infills the same way Mos does with 45's, but I'm ok with that


----------



## jmartel

Red, if you start an infill right now, at the rate you work you'll be making shavings after lunch.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Brian, I can understand that…..but for me part of the allure is the quality and the perfection. I might be able to make one on the level of Anderson and Brese if I worked at it for years…..but I don't wanna open that can of worms.

One of those dovetailed infill kits are tempting though.


----------



## jmartel

Heck, you could buy some precision ground steel, and drill/tap the sides into the sole, peen the bolt head into it and grind it flush and still be fine. Wouldn't need to be dovetailed or anything. That seems to be the easiest route. Brass/Bronze is expensive though. I looked into that the other day.


----------



## Ripthorn

Red, I understand that. That is why I always make at least one prototype for each new plane. That way, I know that there will be mistakes and I don't beat myself up when I screw something up. But it is a whole endeavor unto itself.

J, brass and bronze is expensive, no doubt. The tapping and peening method is what Ron Brese uses on all of his planes, nothing is dovetailed. In fact, he described his method one times "glued and screwed, peened and cleaned". It's a good method, much easier on the forearms than peened through rivets. I'm not masochistic enough to try dovetails yet. Heck, I can't even really do good dovetails in wood!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kinda funny, Auggie and Airframer are machinists turned woodworkers. I'd be the opposite…..and I'd be very frustrated when I couldn't finesse those metal dovetails with a chisel


----------



## Mosquito

> Red, rolling your own infills is a whole lot cheaper and still rather satisfying. I do realize that I am starting to opine on infills the same way Mos does with 45 s, but I m ok with that
> 
> - Ripthorn


Hey hey hey don't go pulling me into this. I admit nothing! Carry on 

I've been wanting to make a brass infill shoulder plane, even have some stuff drawn up, but… cost of entry for brass is indeed not cheap, as J points out.


----------



## Mosquito

Red, you can use files instead lol


----------



## jmartel

> I ve been wanting to make a brass infill shoulder plane, even have some stuff drawn up, but… cost of entry for brass is indeed not cheap, as J points out.
> 
> - Mosquito


I want to do a steel soled infill with copper sides and walnut infill.


----------



## Ripthorn

What I really want to do is a Damascus infill, but that makes brass look like a bargain. I priced it out once, at about $200 just for the damascus in bar form. Ouch indeed.

Copper would be interesting. It's very gummy and can be rough to work, but a good copper patina with walnut would be pretty sweet. I have a little bit of brass, enough for one full size smoother and one smaller plane, like a block, that I will use at some point, but for right now, it waits for me to get the skills to not just turn it into expensive scrap.


----------



## jmartel

I figured copper wouldn't be a bad choice because this wouldn't be used on it's side for shooting at all. Mostly just decorative.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I'd like to try my hand at an infill one day. Have you guys seen BJS planes? He makes infills based on Krenov style low slung planes. http://www.bjsplanesandwoodworking.com/p/main.html?m=1
Speaking of Damascus…










In other news, a friend got this at a garage sale last weekend and gave it to me. 5 1/4 with rosewood tote and knob. It's in really good shape.










The guy she got it from lives in her neighborhood and is moving away soon. She said he has lots of woodworking stuff he wants to get rid of, so I will be paying him a visit soon


----------



## DocBailey

Awesome patina on both of those, Smitty-just the way I like my tools


----------



## donwilwol

I think you need to think of infills like you do your woodworking. Yes, Anderson and Brese make some sweet stuff, but having all the equipment makes it easy.

There is something about pulling some shavings from something made by hand. It doesn't have to be perfect, and you can make it shiney if that's your thing.

The hardest part once you start is figuring out what to do with them. I need to sell some, but its like selling your offspring into slavery.


----------



## Lucasd2002

The 82 I inherited from my grandfather (sorry if I'm late to the party)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Never too late!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #5 - #8 Combination. Is there a better one in all of Tooldom?


----------



## TheFridge

82 that I haven't touched yet. Snuck into the pic.


----------



## bandit571

Random plane shot…









Oh what the heck, make it two









1/2" wide by 1/4" deep rebate, makes for a lot of shavings…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shavings?


----------



## racerglen

Smitty, just lift that throw rug and sweep 'em under there ;-)


----------



## Buckethead

After creating such a huge pile of shavings, cleaning them up is bittersweet.


----------



## DLK

Incidentally *Smitty* gets rid of his shavings by packing them around the tools he sells to you. Very clever and devious. LoL.


----------



## upchuck

Using shavings for packing material scores maximum galoot points. But a couple of possible exceptions: 1) are there areas of the US of A where there are restrictions about exporting ash (and maybe other species?) of wood to stop the spread of insects? 2) For similar reasons international shipments might have custom restrictions. I'd hate to have a package held up by customs or postal inspectors while they try to determine if a box full of shavings was this or that species.


----------



## DanKrager

I can't see how shipping shavings in a box as packing is any different than, say, shipping handles, craft items, or furniture. A large walnut bed we shipped to HI was not a problem, even though it had been treated for insects found after manufacture! We waited long enough to be sure none survived the treatment. The treatment consisted of injecting insecticide (like Sevin) with a syringe into each new hole that appeared. New holes stopped within 48 hours. It led to a massive search and kill operation where the semi loads of this walnut corn crib material was stored. I guess we got lucky on the bed selection boards, because no other signs were found! ??? We never did figure out where they really came from.

My craft work sent to Brazil required no inspection…

I am under the impression that the ban applies to largely unprocessed wood where insects or their eggs might survive, as in firewood, logs, pallet lumber, air dried lumber etc. Kiln dried or heated lumber will pass any test. Spraying not so much. I'm not an enforcement bureaucrat, so YMMV. I've used shavings known to be fresh as packing material… 
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

They can have my packing material when they sweep it from my cold shop floor.


----------



## upchuck

DanK-
Maybe my response was from an abundance of caution. Much more information is available here:
https://www.ippc.int/en/
I also suspect that the rules are changing rapidly and becoming more stringent.
chuck


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No #85 / #87 planes out there? Pretty rare beasts, so it's not that surprising.

We'll take Easter Sunday off, and resume on Monday with the shoulder planes. Small first, of course (#90). Then 92-93-94 on Tuesday. Wednesday is #95 Day. #96/97 on Thursday, #98 and #99 on Friday.

Random shot from the archive: waxing the skates of a #45:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Another random shot (not mine):


----------



## WillliamMSP

Not in order and not exactly a dream plane, but hey - I'm just starting to put together a working set! Picked up this (Craftsman 9 1/2, I guess?) on CL today for $15. Seemed like a decent deal on a nice little plane to me -


----------



## DLK

The restrictions on moving wood in Michigan because of the emerald ash borer, refers to firewood. They don't care if you move lumber. I bring wood scraps all the time to sate park campgrounds. On the other hand Australia strictly prohibits the import of any agricultural product. My wife got in trouble for carrying an apple. So I might wonder what would happen sending a box of wood shavings to Australia. Probably nothing.


----------



## donwilwol

*WillliamMSP*, I think if you pop the cap and the mouth plate, you'll probably find a 306/307 stamped. Its a Sargent made craftsman. The Sargent number is 306 (6" long) or 307 (7"long)

It'll be a great user.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> *WillliamMSP*, I think if you pop the cap and the mouth plate, you ll probably find a 306/307 stamped. Its a Sargent made craftsman. The Sargent number is 306 (6" long) or 307 (7"long)
> 
> It ll be a great user.
> 
> - Don W


Very cool - it's marked 306 and 316. I figured that it was made by someone like Stanley or Sargent, but didn't know where to look.


----------



## upchuck

DonW-
Do you own both a Craftsman and a Sargent #306 of approximately the same era? I'd be interested *any* minor differences between the two.
chuck


----------



## bandit571

Biggest thing I've found between Sargent and Craftsman block planes? 
Sargent usually had a black cap iron, Craftsman wanted a shiny silver one.

Later on, Sears went with that funny "green" colour for their planes…..


----------



## upchuck

My type 3-4 #45 came in a wooden box (minus the lid). I've always thought that the finger-jointed wood boxes were cooler than the metal or cardboard boxes for these planes. And the boxes are important for me and most others to keep all of the parts together. I think that it was Smitty who said that every body has 1 and 1/2 #45's.
I've heard that the wood used was chestnut and I thought that that was cool too. Then someone pointed out that when the boxes were being made it was in the middle of the Chestnut Blight. I think in a failed attempt to stop the spread of the blight people were encouraged to cut down affected trees. Stanley used the Chestnut for their boxes not for the coolness factor but because there was such glut of the wood on the market and it was cheap.
I wish that the chestnut trees were still around. I don't think that I've ever tasted a chestnut "roasting on an open fire" or not. I wonder if the woodworkers of the 22nd century will have access to ash.


----------



## donwilwol

> DonW-
> Do you own both a Craftsman and a Sargent #306 of approximately the same era? I d be interested *any* minor differences between the two.
> chuck
> 
> - upchuck


I don't own a craftsman, but I've had a few. I've noticed Sargent tended to use the left over parts for the off brands like craftsman and Fulton. Even the earlier fultons (after 1910), had parts from earlier types.


----------



## upchuck

DonW-
Thanks.
chuck


----------



## planepassion

I reserve my shavings for starting free-standing firepit blazes. It works amazingly well. And whisky just tastes better when savored in front of a wood-burning fire.


----------



## donwilwol

A first for me. A prototype to prove a style.



















And not a first.
This is what happens when something heavy and moving meets something solid and not moving.

You heard the term "walk it off". Well I made a few trips around the shop in between sitting on a bucket with.my head between my knees.

I couldn't decide if I wanted to pass out, throw up, or piss my pants.


----------



## DanKrager

Man oh man, Don, you need a plane stop! Ouch! OUCH OW! and a few other choice words. Get it into some ice and keep it there for awhile.
DanK


----------



## chrisstef

Man yoda, that makes my knees weak. Ouch.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Ouch! I did something similar a couple years ago. My knuckle is still not the same. Same finger even, but on my left hand. Luckily I can still play my guitar.

I'm really enjoying my 9 1/2 lately.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ahhhh, owch!!!


----------



## racerglen

eeewww, fireside rest stop, ice bucket as suggested, both for finger and the medicine !


----------



## richardwootton

Damn Don that looks horrible!


----------



## summerfi

Oh man, Don, that hurts just looking at it. You won't be pulling a trigger for a while.


----------



## TheFridge

At least you didn't pass out, throw up, then piss your pants.

Gotta look at the bright side eh?


----------



## richardwootton

I went on a little rust hunt today to the local flea market and stopped in at a booth that normally has tools that are way over priced. Like a Stanley #3 in pretty cruddy condition for $110. As I was browsing around I noticed a rusty infill panel plane. I picked it up and the vendor said from across the way that he can come down off the sticker price. The sticker price was 35 bucks and I picked it up for 30. It looks like it is missing a chip breaker, and the wedge is cracked, but it is the first infill I've ever seen in the wild so I snagged it!




























The Iron appears to say "I. Stones" but it's hard to make it out exactly.










If anyone knows anything about this old guy I'd love to know more about it!


----------



## JayT

Dang, Don, that looks like it hurts worse than my recent accident.

Nice snag, richard. That qualifies as a you suck!


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, I feel your pain. I was drilling with my cordless drill yesterday, supporting the piece with my left hand. The drill bit snapped and I ended up shoving the broken bit almost half way into my palm. I'm lucky I didn't hit anything. It hurts (and scared me pretty good), but it doesn't look nearly as bad as yours does.


----------



## summerfi

Richard - Could that possibly be F. Stones? There is a Frederick Stones listed in my British saw book from Sheffield 1821 - 1847. An image of his advertisement states, "Manufacturer of edge tools in all it's branches. Joiner's tools, skates, saws, files, etc."

There is also a J.C. Stones listed for 1864 - 1868, but no other information on him. If it truly is an "I" then you should be aware that British during that period used an I as a substitute for a J for some weird reason, so J.C could possibly fit.


----------



## summerfi

If you do a google search for* "F. Stones" plane* and* "Frederick Stones" plane* you'll find several references to planes with irons marked with this maker's name. This doesn't necessarily mean he made the plane itself. Very nice find, and I think you got a bargain. Can you tell what kind of wood it is?


----------



## lateralus819

Richard ill give ya $40. That thing is sweet!


----------



## richardwootton

> Richard ill give ya $40. That thing is sweet!
> 
> - lateralus819


Hell Lat, for that price I'll even pay for shipping!


----------



## richardwootton

Bob, it very well could be F. Stones. That was my first inclination, but it's hard to make out as is. The actual infill portion appears to be rosewood, or some other sort of exotic, whereas the tote and wedge look like beech, or something like that.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Don. I've sat on many a bucket contemplating the same outcomes. Sorry you had yours today.

Richard, awesome snag. Though that knob looks a little uncomfy to use.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice find Richard. That's a cool old infill with some history. You did well.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, hurts just looking at it.

Richard, most assuredly a "you suck" find.


----------



## johnstoneb

Spam



> This is my handplane right now. One is made from coconut wood. Other is M^[email protected] trade mark of my hand planes. I have 3 others. Wood hand plane has made by my self. I just buy knife in woodworking store near my location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a lot like Ted's site changed around alittle.
> 
> - robertheart


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#90, anyone? I had the record equivalent a long time ago, sold it to Al (Bertha), who has it in his wall hanging tool cabinet. Too bad he doesn't log in anymore to give us a peek…


----------



## Dcase

Maybe Al will come back someday… He always had a good sense of humor.

There are a couple others that used to post all the time back when I was on before and I have not seen them since I have been back.. Shane? Mauricio? The Dude??


----------



## johnstoneb

I couldn't resist any more. I had a gift card to Woodcraft, some tax refund money and a little job I thought it woild be perfect for. I splurged and bought the Wood River #1.
I got it home unboxed it and tried to cut straight out of the box all it did was burnish the wood. To say it needed sharpened was a little bit of an understatement. Before sharpening I took it apart wiped all the oil of everything., moved the frog back a little as the throat was almost closed off. The sole was flat according to sandpaper and my table saw. It may not be to .0005 but I can live with it. Sharpened the iron and squared up the cap iron. Reassembled everthing and got some nice shavings on red oak edge grain.
It cleaden up the edge on my tool chest that I wanted it to.
I'm happy with the purchase. It is a little easier to hold than a block plane and will work in some areas that I would have used a block plane in










Here it is next to a #2










Next to a # 60 1/2


----------



## JayT

double post.


----------



## JayT

> There are a couple others that used to post all the time back when I was on before and I have not seen them since I have been back.. Shane? Mauricio? The Dude??
> 
> - Dan


Shane still pops in-he's been more active on the State of the Shop and a couple other threads. Mauricio's around, but haven't seen him on this thread for a while. The Dude has made a few fly-bys but haven't seen him on the site very much at the moment.


----------



## Dcase

That WR #1 looks really nice.. I have a feeling I will end up getting one here in the near future. I always wanted a #1 size plane and the WR seems like a good deal..

After work tonight I am going to start painting a couple walls in my shop. Once I get that done I can start hanging my planes and other hand tools up. I am really excited to get them back on the wall again. I don't have as much wall space as before so I wont be able to display as many as I did before but it is what it is.


----------



## TheFridge

That's a cute lil booger


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#92 Shoulder Plane Day!


----------



## Dcase

I bid on plenty of vintage Stanley shoulder planes but I was never able to win one. Maybe someday..


----------



## racerglen

My 90









Too shiney..and too shakey..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, ebay seller said it was her grandad's plane, and he made the box, too.





































Love it, use it, fits in the toolchest.


----------



## terryR

^nice box, Smitty.

Mine's snotta 92, but it IS a 3/4" shoulder plane…and it's been a month since I got to play. LOL.










LN decided to copy Record for this one, so I have a 42. Love it!


----------



## Dcase

I LOVE that box.. I am glad you choose to still use it. That is awesome.


----------



## Buckethead

92 day!!!!!!

Here we see a Stanley 92 backed by a Wood River 92. (Bought in an urgent moment during my bench build.)










The Stanley is well suited to working in tight spaces, or where working at 90° is more convenient/necessary.

The Wood River is probably the finest plane I own. I don't have any Lie Neilsen or Veritas planes so I can't make an informed comparison, but this shoulder plane is probably not a step down from the more elite brand names

Shoulder planes, and I can't give a good reason, are my favorites.

Terry, for a few bucks more I could have had the LN, but was too impatient. (I later found the Stanley via CL for $5) The brass and less ornate millwork suit my sensibilities. She's the prettiest of the 92s so far.

Smitty, it's bittersweet, the 92 you bought from the Bhey of Fees. Ideally, one would keep one's own grandfather's tools. If my kids don't want my tools when I die, I hope Smitty gets them. In that sense, Grandpa is still being honored.

Some good looking shots, gents! 

Edit: getting novel length here, but I may have realized why the fondness for shoulder planes.

The WR92 was user ready out of the box. Everything as tight as a drum. Using it actually showed me how planes work, despite my having used planes previously. The pristine condition of this plane opened my eyes to finer details.


----------



## ShaneA

That WR shoulder plane is quite attractive. It seems to me they maybe picking up a bit of market share. A couple of years ago they were a bit more outside of the box as a plane option. I see them popping up and being discussed way more often, and expanding the line beyond the common bench planes has seemed to help too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #92 is one those planes that surprised me re: size. It was much smaller than expected, for some reason. So for the longest time, the #93 (Tomorrow's Star) was the one I reached for most often. Since the tool chest, though, the #92 has found more love.

That WR should has a very Preston look to it, and the tail would give it more presence in use, I think. I agree with Shane's comment on the tool.

EDIT: Thanks, Bucket, for the kind words. I do get kinda sentimental with things like that box. When I saw the listing, I showed it to the wife and said there was gonna be a charge coming on paypal… She approved. It was one of the first times she went along with one of my impulse tool buys.


----------



## ShaneA

I actually broke down and bought the LV large router plane, fence, and an additional blade. It has been a super long time since I bought a plane. I look forward to getting it out and test driving it. Been sitting in the garage boxed up with my other LV goodies I bought when they were running the 15% gift card promo.

I am a sucker for a sale.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

DonW- Jumping back….I feel your pain with the finger injury. Those buggers friggin hurt. Lotta nerve endings there.

To date my worst shop injury was crushing the tip of my pinky between a machine and my bench (while laying the machine down to mount a mobile base). It filleted it open and broke that little bone into three pieces. That bugger throbbed for weeks.

Of course, it was the same pinky I had dislocated several time in my basketball career. I have a feeling that finger is gonna ache in my old age. Middle knuckle is twice as big as my other pinky. She's all jacked up…lol.


----------



## donwilwol

Red, mine finally stopped throbbing this morning.


----------



## Lucasd2002

My first purchase from a LJ. A little hubris:










Thanks Don and good luck with the finger. Looking forward to painting it and making shavings.


----------



## Tim457

Here's my 92. I haven't used it a lot, but I like it. It's made in England somewhere in the 90s or so.


----------



## WayneC

My #90. I also have a LN Large Shoulder plane.


----------



## CL810

Does the Record 77a translate to a 90?


----------



## Tugboater78

Kinda a double post brought over from shop thread but ..

poplar endgrain shavings..

















From a "jack" plane crafted by BRK, sitting by my T12 #5.5









the WR shoulder seems like a good option for me since my #78 is the only thing i have that is similar.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Glad that plane is working out for you Tug. Not bad for my first plane



> Red, mine finally stopped throbbing this morning.
> 
> - Don W


Good to hear Don. I think breaking the bone into pieces was what really got me. Doc gave be big-time pain killers and said, "your gonna need these." She was right, I was counting the hours to pop the next pill….lol.


----------



## Buckethead

Glad to hear you're doing better Don. That one was a doozy.

Cl810 those record specialty planes have a certain something. I think I may like them better than the Stanley's.

The design on your 74 is great. The tail makes it easier to manipulate, the removable face, converting a shoulder plane into a chisel plane. Those are excellent features, plus, she is quite a pretty girl.


----------



## CastleOfCheese

My brother has a Stanley No. 55 that I've fallen in love with. Haven't had an opportunity to use it for any meaningful work, but it sure is fun to play around with.


----------



## bandit571

What to do when you need four boards the same size?









Grab Stanley t19 #5-1/2, of course. But, what if you only need to do a corner of a drawer?









Maybe grab a Sargent 414…..

Drawer wars are heating up….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cheese, that plane pic is outstanding! Is that one you took, or stock, or ? Looks brand new / unused.


----------



## DocBailey

Unless, I miss my guess, the pic posted by Cheese is a Jim Bode photo

(I've looked at a LOT of Jim Bode photos)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That would explain it. That dude puts out production stills vs. pics.


----------



## Mosquito

winner 
http://www.jimbodetools.com/Absolutely-Awesome-100-Mint-and-Complete-STANLEY-No-55-Plane-In-Its-Original-Box-p20801.html


----------



## Ocelot

So Castle of Cheese is Jim Bodes's brother!

...on the other hand, the bode site did show that plane as *sold*.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I just gots the LN med. shoulder plane too. I'd put some cocobolo on it if I could


----------



## theoldfart

Got the same one Red, love it.


----------



## Mosquito

Tinkering in the shop this evening…


----------



## DanKrager

Little cocobolo infill on the finger well? Thin, but who cares?
DanK


----------



## webe1959

I'm jealous as I have just recently discovered the real use of planes. I have found that I like build some of my tools. Thinking of seeing if a block plane would be a good project. Would need a source for some of the metal parts but the body could be of maple or red oak that I have growing all around me. Thoughts?


----------



## Tim457

That's awesome Mos, what all did you cut that with?


----------



## Mosquito

Wish I could say "A couple of hollows and rounds and a snipes bill", but I can't lol


----------



## Tim457

I was thinking maybe you did do it with your hollows and rounds, but then I saw your 55 on the SOTS thread. And people say the 45 is a beast. You did a nice job too, it doesn't look like you got any of the lines in the molding from the skates that I tend to get. Sharper iron could make the difference.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bill, I don't know what the limitations of any particular wood is over another when it comes to built planes. Density is important, and hardness, but from there, I've not studied it. Maybe others can chime in.

That thing is a beast, Mos. Seriously… Very nice work. How many cutters did it take you to complete the profile?


----------



## Buckethead

It's a steampunk death ray generator.

DONT LEAVE US HANGING MOS TELL US HOW YOU MADE THE MOULDING.


----------



## Tim457

He did Bucket.  His plane has cutter no. 106 in it and it cuts that profile. Just keep going till you get to depth.
Here's part of a picture of the cutters set:









Here's the whole picture:
http://www.jonzimmersantiquetools.com/features/55_cut.jpg


----------



## Mosquito

Yes indeed, just 1 iron, #106 like Tim pointed out. I can tell you this, if you've used a #45 for a decent amount of time, it's really not that bad.

Tim, do you have any pictures of the lines? Maybe the skates are set too close to the same depth as the iron? The first practice I did I had the movable skates set way too shallow, was taking huge shavings (it was working, and throwing chips everywhere, but yikes lol)

A 4' long 11" wide, not very heavy workbench, however… less than ideal. That's a lot if iron to be pushing through the wood, even on pine


----------



## Airframer

On the subject of profile planes.. can someone expand on how the No 66 beading tool is set up? Do I progressively project the blade through the cut till the bead is done or all the way from the beginning and just let the plane gradually lay flat through the cut?


----------



## upchuck

Bill-
First, understand my limitations. The only two planes I have ever made (20 years ago) were most useful as fire wood.
Bevel up block planes usually have blade beds at 12 to 20 degrees. Even with cast iron the area directly behind the mouth is fragile and prone to chipping at those angles. With wood I think you would have more serious problems in that area. If you increase the blade bedding angle for strength then you negate the advantages of having a bevel up block plane. 
I think that the easiest (most forgiving) first plane to make would be a Krenov-style scrub plane. While beech is the most often used wood historically there are also fine historic and contemporary planes made of oak and maple and almost every other North American hardwood (apple, birch, hickory, etc.).
Good luck
chuck


----------



## Mosquito

I believe with a #66 you set the cutter where you want it to end up, and then just slowly scrape down to that depth gradually. It's not an angled iron like other planes, it's a scraper, so it's not an issue.

I'll just caveat that I don't own one, just seen some videos of them being used, so I may be wrong lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, that is incredible! What a massive pile of shavings in that small strip of pine! That video is the first I've seen of a #55 in action, seriously chub worthy. Thank you.

Eric, set the cutter for a full profile and let it scratch progressively to full depth. So the cutter is set to reveal the profile, and run repeatedly over the piece until you get what you want. Straight grained stuff is important for the #66 to be effective.


----------



## Airframer

Thanks guys. That is what I suspected and I think it is the lack of straight grain on my practice piece that is giving me poor results and not my set up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It helps to polish both sides of the 'cutter' you're using. It does for me, anyway, YMMV.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, that is incredible! What a massive pile of shavings in that small strip of pine! That video is the first I ve seen of a #55 in action, seriously chub worthy. Thank you.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Thanks Smitty. I look forward to working more with this plane, but I don't want to lose sight of my goal of getting all 7 videos out for the #45 this year either… off to a slow start on that one lol


----------



## Buckethead

Mos always makes combo plane work look easy. I think he has an especially keen ability to focus on details and decipher what to others might prove indecipherable.


----------



## DLK

Naive question on 45/55 cutters. Why is what I would have called a tongue tool called a match tool? (For example cutter number 6 for the 55.)


----------



## dbray45

He probably sharpened the blades. Mine, when I bought it, had the factory sharpening on the blades and was impossible. After I sharpened them, it works great.


----------



## Buckethead

Combo, I believe since the tonguing iron is a 'match' for the groove iron (or 1/4" plow iron) this is the way they went. Perhaps 'tonguing' was too innuendo filled for the Puritan Stanley family?


----------



## Tim457

Yeah Don, I don't know exactly how the wording came about, but wooden tongue and groove planes are referred to as match planes, perhaps because they form a matched set to do their job. Other planes like hollows and rounds come in sets too, but for whatever reason, tongue and groove's got the name.



> Mos always makes combo plane work look easy. I think he has an especially keen ability to focus on details and decipher what to others might prove indecipherable.
> 
> - Buckethead


I think you make a good point there. But he also manages to do it without sounding arrogant. Often when I try to help I sound arrogant without intending to.


----------



## CL810

Man Mos that is sweet! You make it look so easy. I've been able to resist the 55 to date but…... Please tell me that us mere mortals should not attempt the 55.

I feel an ebay search coming on.


----------



## JayT

CL810, Leach has a complete #55 on his April tool list. Only $545.

He also has a #46, without cutters, if anyone is interested.


----------



## DLK

> Combo, I believe since the tonguing iron is a match for the groove iron (or 1/4" plow iron) this is the way they went. Perhaps tonguing was too innuendo filled for the Puritan Stanley family?
> 
> - Buckethead


This made me laugh considering plow is slang for sexual intercourse.

It seems odd to me that if they are a matched pair, why give one a special name "plow", but use the pair name "match" for the other. Should be "plow" and "hill" I would think. I suppose we will never know.


----------



## Dcase

Mos that was a very cool video.. That is also first time I have ever seen a 55 in action and now I want one! haha


----------



## Tim457

> Man Mos that is sweet! You make it look so easy. I ve been able to resist the 55 to date but…... Please tell me that us mere mortals should not attempt the 55.
> - CL810


I wouldn't say I'm good at it, but the simple fact that I can use it means that you'll be a pro at it in no time Andy. I'm not convinced though that if I got a set of wooden molding planes I wouldn't use those instead.

That one Leech has is in nice shape, but it only has 29 cutters. I didn't realize the number went down at some point. B&G doesn't mention that anywhere I see


----------



## Tim457

> It seems odd to me that if they are a matched pair, why give one a special name "plow", but use the pair name "match" for the other. Should be "plow" and "hill" I would think. I suppose we will never know.
> - Combo Prof


A plow plane is a different thing. It cuts a groove, but takes one of 8 irons to cut different width grooves and has an adjustable fence. In a matched pair of tongue and groove planes the groove plane has a fixed fence and a cutter whose width is matched to the width of the gap in the tongue cutter. That way when the tongue and groove are cut the boards fit together. I'm probably not explaining this well, but I don't have a picture of the business ends of my match plane set to compare to a plow plane.


----------



## Ocelot

Bill (Webe1959),

There is a handplane swap going on here. If you sign up now (few days til deadline), you'll have to "deliver" your plane in August and will receive one in return. You'll need to submit photos of work in progress mid-June and can drop out if, after working on it awhile, you don't think you'll be able to make anything worth giving to somebody.

I'm signed up and have never made a plane.

- Register for swap: April 16, 2015 (one day after US tax day  )
- Progress picture: June 15, 2015
- Ship date: August 1, 2015

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/81577

-Paul


----------



## Ripthorn

I'm running the plane swap, and we would love more participants! We're at around 34-35 signed up so far. Deadline is April 16th to sign up. Come on, you know you want to .


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks guys! Sounds like I should have bought all the cheaper #55s I could find and had them ready for re-sale lol

That is an interesting question Re: match planes. The innuendo responses got my morning off to a good start!



> Please tell me that us mere mortals should not attempt the 55.
> I feel an ebay search coming on.
> 
> - CL810


This was the 2nd piece that I cut with this iron (and #55). I've got video of the first as well, which didn't go quite as smoothly, but wasn't bad. I'll have to post that one up tonight. Required a little fettling of the moving skates to get the depth right. It's a little more complicated, in that you have to set the depth of the iron based on the first skate (main casting), and then set the moving skates to the iron.



> Mos always makes combo plane work look easy. I think he has an especially keen ability to focus on details and decipher what to others might prove indecipherable.
> 
> - Buckethead
> 
> 
> 
> I think you make a good point there. But he also manages to do it without sounding arrogant. Often when I try to help I sound arrogant without intending to.
> 
> - Tim
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. I try my best to just do my thing, and share what I find. A lot of what I've learned so far has come from similar material provided on the internet. Just doing my part to share what I can to make it easier for others. I'm by no means "an expert", and I keep that in mind lol


----------



## CL810

Not what I want or need to hear! ;-)



> This was the 2nd piece that I cut with this iron (and #55). I
> 
> - Mosquito





> CL810, Leach has a complete #55 on his April tool list. Only $545.
> 
> He also has a #46, without cutters, if anyone is interested.
> 
> - JayT


----------



## Mosquito

lol There's a great looking one on eBay too… 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-55-SW-in-metal-box-RARE/261823683416?_trksid=p2050601.c100261.m3456&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140813125820%26meid%3De1f81159cd164ef7b83563e43f385893%26pid%3D100261%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D271823023317%26clkid%3D5304589448497639123&_qi=RTM2067268


----------



## CL810

Just what I'd expect from a bunch of enablers - I didn't even have to do the search! LOL


----------



## Mosquito

lol After I posted:


> Sounds like I should have bought all the cheaper #55s I could find and had them ready for re-sale


I went and looked… man I'd love to have a #55 that pristine, but I'd have to be quite well off to justify the cost on that; ouch.


----------



## houblon

I saw an interesting plane in the local antique store. It is a wooden fore plane(maybe 20in) - not a transitional. The iron is marked Baldwin (tool co), and the plane body the same I believe. The interesting part: there is no wooden wedge. Instead there is a screw in the center and a cap iron with a screw for tension on top that holds the iron and chip breaker. Not sure if this is a later modification or the original design. It seems to be in ok shape to be restored to be a user.

Has anybody seen such a thing? I wonder if I should go back and get it ($20).


----------



## terryR

Hey, is today still 95 day?


----------



## DaddyZ

How many are ready for 96 day tomorrow ??


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Today is '93/94' Day. Combining them as I don't think there are many 94s out there. Thursday (Tomorrow) is #95 Day.

Sorry if that's different that what I've listed previous…


----------



## Tim457

Posted this on the rust hunting thread, but not sure how many read that one. I'll abbreviate here. 
Saw this interesting box on the 50% off clearance table at an antique store:









Contents were in pretty rough shape, but some interesting bits, that I figured I could clean up:



























One of only 3 cutters where the stamp is readable is the 106 Mos used. I'm not sure if that's an original chestnut box or not. Also don't think that's the right age for my other sweetheart 55 even if it is, but with some serious cleanup it should be a nice addition anyway.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice! You've got the center skate/tower assembly (including the shoe), and that's probably the single most expensive part of a #55…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice save on those #55 parts and cutters!

Here's a #93 for today:


----------



## Buckethead

What is the iron width on that #93, Smitty. I'm sure I could google it, but much funner to talk planes here than googling.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah it was funny, the ladies at the counter asked me what it was because it looked so bad and I told them. They laughed and said I guess it pays to know what you're looking for.

Mos I knew that part was a little harder to come by, B&G mentions it is often broken, but I didn't know it was an expensive part. I guess that goes hand in hand. The cam stop is missing the screw, but that can be salvaged elsewhere I guess.

Anyone know how to tell if it is an original box?

Oh and B&G says 1" wide Bucket. I would have thought it was wider. Not as much difference with that and the 92 as I would have thought. Only the 94 is wider than an inch.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, I'll just leave these here for you Tim…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-55-Angle-Iron-and-Adjusting-Screw-/181711011588?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4ed1ff04

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-55-Auxiliary-Center-Bottom-/171746010115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fcdc2403

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-55-Auxiliary-Center-Bottom-Foot-and-Screw-/181706608415?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4e8ecf1f

And… got the other two sizes sharpened up. 3 down, 49 to go…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll post a couples pic as soon as this massive t-storm lightens up…

Looking good, Mos. Oh, and your adventures inspired some #45 work tonight. Needed a 3/4" dado, cutter was untouched from when I got it.










First the back.










And when that's done and the front bevel set and polished,










I got some cuts done.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Maybe if I got to work with a no 45 or 55 I could get into them. Actually, I've never even seen one in person.

For now, I just lust for a nice set of molding planes.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Smitty, that bevel is polished amazingly! I never seem to get irons with backs like that, mine always starts with a spot right in the middle that hits the stones, then I get to work that spot all the way out to the edge lol.

Red, I too want a nice set of molding planes… It's on my eventually list for sure. I want to start by seeing if I can make a pair of hollows and rounds for myself. If I can manage to pull that off, I'll make more. Not sure if I'd get to dedicated complex molding planes or not, that may be beyond my abilities for a little while lol


----------



## daddywoofdawg

ok I'll ask how do you sharpen the shaped irons like one that would make a tongue or ogee,etc?doesn't look like the whole surface would be sharpened and some profiles are like a U.


----------



## Mosquito

Ideally, slip stones would be used to sharpen the profiles.










Less ideally, anything that gets it sharp. I've used dowels charged with stropping compound before, I've used sand paper wrapped around dowel rods, I've even used sand paper just rolled up into a curve.

I think I might have to get some slip stones or something similar soon. The sand paper gets the job done, but not all that great.


----------



## JayT

> ok I ll ask how do you sharpen the shaped irons like one that would make a tongue or ogee,etc?doesn t look like the whole surface would be sharpened and some profiles are like a U.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


I asked Paul Sellers that question at a woodworking show. His answer was to cut the profile in a piece of soft wood, then load the wood with honing compound and use that to keep the iron sharp.


----------



## dbray45

I bought some scrap leather at the hobby store, glued it to the dowel sizes that I wanted, bought some green buffing compound, softened it with mineral spirits, and embedded it into the leather. It takes the blade edge to the next level.


----------



## Dcase

I have used spray glue to attach sandpaper to dowels to sharpen my profile irons. It works okay.


----------



## Tim457

I tried to get a set of slipstones at Woodcraft and they didn't have any. The clerk had to look up what they were then said they weren't carrying that set anymore. After that my plan was to use contact cement or spray adhesive to put 400 or 600 wet/dry sandpaper on a range of different dowels. The leather on dowels with honing compound sounds pretty good for stropping. To use Paul Sellers' method your iron has to be sharp enough to cut first.

I have to agree Smitty, that bevel is polished to a work of art.

Oh and nice moldings there Mos. I really had no idea those pieces were worth that much.


----------



## planepassion

Excellent sharpening suggestions gentlemen. Dowels, honing compound…nice.


----------



## Dcase

Made some more progress on my new shop last night.. I actually got some of my tools up!










I plan on making a large plane till to hang between the two wall shelves on that back wall.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I tried to get a set of slipstones at Woodcraft and they didn t have any. The clerk had to look up what they were then said they weren t carrying that set anymore. After that my plan was to use contact cement or spray adhesive to put 400 or 600 wet/dry sandpaper on a range of different dowels. The leather on dowels with honing compound sounds pretty good for stropping. To use Paul Sellers method your iron has to be sharp enough to cut first.
> 
> I have to agree Smitty, that bevel is polished to a work of art.
> 
> Oh and nice moldings there Mos. I really had no idea those pieces were worth that much.
> 
> - Tim


Here's a good source for some slip stones guys. I've been using dowels and psa sandpaper too…but I'd like to pick some of these up eventually.

http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Norton-Carving-Tool-Slips-P268.aspx

and fine:
http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Arkansas-Carving-Tool-Set-P379.aspx


----------



## Mosquito

> I asked Paul Sellers that question at a woodworking show. His answer was to cut the profile in a piece of soft wood, then load the wood with honing compound and use that to keep the iron sharp.
> 
> - JayT


I have done that as well, but that is really only helpful once it's been cleaned up and sharpened initially


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Some no 95 ramblings.

A very useful tool for those of us who have a hard time jointing narrow boards at 90 degree angle. The "left" and "right" versions are peculiar because they are the opposite of what most would think. The left hand version, which I have pictured at the end of this post, seems to be more fit for right-handed use. That is, unless your using a pulling motion.

Also a significant tool because the no 95 had a lot to do with the startup of Lie-Nielsen Toolworks. A fella named Ken Wisner making 95s for the Garrett Wade catalog in Stanley's absence:

Wisner no 95….








-
After Ken decided to hang it up, a fella name Thomas Lie-Nielsen bought his tooling and picked up where he left off. And we all know where that led….


----------



## Tim457

Nice job Dan, you don't kid around.

Thanks for the links Red. I guess it's a learning curve for how to use those. There's one radius, basically a 3/16" diameter on those. I don't know if you shape the stone for your needs or use a different technique.


----------



## lateralus819

Is your plug over Red? LOL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#95 pics.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lat- I thought my post was rather informational. A kind "thank you" would suffice….lol.

Tim- You probably could shape the stone, but I think the idea with a set is to use the one that is closest to the radius or notch. I don't believe the slip stone need to be a perfect fit for effective sharpening (nearly impossible for gouges). Just work your way around the edge….if that makes sense.


----------



## DLK

I second BigRed's nomination of www.sharpeningsupplies.com I buy all my sharpening supplies from them
and they provide excellent service.


----------



## Mosquito

I know there's also tapered slip stones too.

Oh, and free shipping at Lee Valley, just throwin' it out there lol


----------



## Tim457

Hah, I thought it was interesting, Red.

Yeah, I see they have quite a range of tapered slips and sets:
http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Carving-Tool-Sharpening-C30.aspx


----------



## daddywoofdawg

the #95 left and right to me make sense to me,you push with the left or right hand.if the bottom photo smitty posted is a left hand.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's the only variation Stanley made. The L/R Innovation came later.

Translation: I have no idea.


----------



## racerglen

Veritas a trio, the full size are an A2 and 01 blade can't tell 'em apart that way, the little guy is an 01 blade.
My understanding is/was they were designed to be pulled toward you ?


----------



## Mosquito

I've always thought the #95(s) would be used on the edge of a board that was laying flat on a bench, so the L/R handed-ness makes more sense to me that way.

What I mean is used like this:








Where this is a right hand plane

as opposed to this: 








Where this is a left-hand plane, used right handed.

(I don't have a #95, so please correct me if I'm inaccurate on the left vs right hand plane)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

In Garrett Hacks' The Handplane Book, he states, "The low angle of the iron makes in handy for cutting end grain, and in fact the original purpose was for carpenters trimming the ends of boards." The fence rode on the boards face, with the cutter working end grain. I'd guess it doesn't matter how the board being worked is held.

EDIT: And as a matter of fact, the edge trimming part is even on the box, as part of the tool's full name.


----------



## Mosquito

How the board is held has no bearing on the use of the plane, just the left vs right handed-ness making sense. I wasn't saying it shouldn't be used on a board on its edge, just that with a board on a face, the left/right hand labels make sense; such as if you were using it on an otherwise complete and assembled table or something. On edge the left/right seems reversed based on the palm rest implications of the lever cap.

I'd like one of either, regardless lol

*EDIT:* I was going of this part of Red's post above:


> The "left" and "right" versions are peculiar because they are the opposite of what most would think. The left hand version, which I have pictured at the end of this post, seems to be more fit for right-handed use. That is, unless your using a pulling motion.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I'm with you, Mos. The 'fact' was basically to myself - forgot it was supposed to also be for end grain, and I've got a friggin' box… See? It's good we're marching through these tools. Learning is a good thing.


----------



## DocBailey

Smitty-I'm a little confused-are you saying "edge" is synonymous with "end" (grain)?

either way, I agree that Mos has it right; consider this page from the 1934 catalog:


----------



## Mosquito

Obviously the plane works whether the board is on face or edge. I just think the Left Hand and Right Hand labeling was devised with the plane being used on a board that's on its face; that's all I was getting at


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #95 in Hack's book is for end grain (purportedly via Stanley). Doc's catalog says edge, so focus evolved. Box says edge, Mos says he ain't talking about edge or end, but R/L and face. 

Edge is definitely not synonymous with end, you're right Doc.

I'm thinkin' I'll stop sayin', and look forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Mosquito

I feel like it's one of those things were 3 of us are talking about 3 different things lol

I hope to get a blog post up on setting up the skates on the #55 for the complex irons:


----------



## DocBailey

*Smitty, Mos*

There are few definitive answers here; it's all about the discussion-and I have found this one very useful.


----------



## terryR

Glen, that little edging plane looks useful! I have their tiny rabbet plane, and it's great on tiny work.

I've sure tried to use my 95 on end grain, but a shooter it isn't. OK for pine, but not enough mass for cherry. Or maybe I'm getting weaker as I push 50?


----------



## Graft21

I ran into this ad on CL. 
http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/tls/4964627534.html

I dont own any planes at the moment and was wondering if I could get any advice on whether or not any of these are worth looking into purchasing.


----------



## terryR

Oh wait, I found an image from November with nice Walnut end grain…










...maybe I just need to sharpen the lil guy…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Graft, yes. There's a bedrock plus a combination plane in the last pic. Blocks, jacks, smoothers… I'd be there, what you waiting for?


----------



## ToddJB

Graft, almost assuredly there are some finds in that bunch.

You should also ask if his tills are for sale. This is one of finer methods I've seen of storing planes


----------



## TheFridge

Omg. Like white on rice.


----------



## Tugboater78

Shavings…








Course #5








Anyone need some poplar edge banding?








Medium #5.5








Fine #4.5

Group photo









Thought id share my shavings..


----------



## Tugboater78

> Graft, almost assuredly there are some finds in that bunch.
> 
> You should also ask if his tills are for sale. This is one of finer methods I ve seen of storing planes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


O M G


----------



## TheFridge

Graft: if you ever see a group of that many planes again, rest assured that your time will not be wasted there. Man. You have no idea how jealy I am. Like, super jealy. Would punch a baby kinda jealy.

Edit: so you left and came back already right?


----------



## daddywoofdawg

5 a PC take them all !


----------



## TheFridge

Yup. Or at least cherry pick all the worthwhile ones.


----------



## john2005

> 5 a PC take them all !
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


+1


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I ve always thought the #95(s) would be used on the edge of a board that was laying flat on a bench, so the L/R handed-ness makes more sense to me that way.
> 
> What I mean is used like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where this is a right hand plane
> 
> as opposed to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where this is a left-hand plane, used right handed.
> 
> (I don t have a #95, so please correct me if I m inaccurate on the left vs right hand plane)
> 
> - Mosquito


Interesting Mos. I admit I've only used mine in the manner of the bottom pic. Those 95s work alright as a side rabbit plane in a pinch too. It's one of my favorite planes….if you couldn't tell


----------



## WillliamMSP

The body of the ad says "$5 and up," but the way they're literally thrown in to a pile suggests that he's doesn't place too much value in them, so who knows what he'll ask for any given piece.


----------



## WayneC

My 95.


----------



## DLK

Offer him a $1 a pound. Buy as many as you can.


----------



## Graft21

I will be contacting the guy ASAP and stopping by to check them out in person. I'm a complete newbie when it comes to planes however. Can anyone offer advice on things I should look for? Things that I should steer clear of? These will be my first planes so any advice on which 3 or 4 kinds would be best for a beginner like myself would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stay away from any with gray paint (Handyman) or painted wood handles. Look for rosewood, that's a good start too. There's a square-sided plane in the last pic, you want that.


----------



## TheFridge

For Stanley's- flattop sides as smitty said (bedrock planes)

For regular Stanley bench planes: Rosewood, black japanning, keyhole lever cap (with or without Stanley on it), 1 1/2" brass depth adjustment nut (smaller nut is fine, just an earlier type), raised receiver ring for knob, 1 or 3 patent dates, frog adjusting screw, heart on the iron.

I'd suggest looking at this

http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/dating_flowchart_ascii.ph

My little cheat sheet.

Honestly, I'd take any Stanley plane that has black jappaning and rosewood. Good for parts and spare irons at the minimum. This is all I know, which isn't much compared to most but I guess it's something to start with.

i know nothing of other brands and hardly a thing about blocks.

I hope this helps.


----------



## DLK

*Graft21* read help buying vintage planes it was very helpful to me. Don't be afraid to negotiate.


----------



## Buckethead

And don't be afraid to buy the lot for a hundred and fifty bucks. Even more, but there is a bunch of work to do. With elbow grease and a bit of study you could easily turn that into far more.


----------



## TheFridge

whst they said.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chisel planes today, the #96 and #97 varieties. Dan, was it you that made a 97?


----------



## Dcase

Smitty- Yes, I did make my own version of the #97. My pics are all at home so I will have to post it later. It has been a handy plane to have. I had always considered buying the WR version but my wood one seems to work just fine.

Justin- Nice pics and shavings.. I love the 4 1/2 & 5 1/2


----------



## donwilwol

> I will be contacting the guy ASAP and stopping by to check them out in person. I m a complete newbie when it comes to planes however. Can anyone offer advice on things I should look for? Things that I should steer clear of? These will be my first planes so any advice on which 3 or 4 kinds would be best for a beginner like myself would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> - Graft21


http://www.timetestedtools.com/help-buying-vintage-planes.html

Edit. Sorry catching up today. I see its been posted.


----------



## ToddJB

Here is a "custom" chisel plane:


----------



## donwilwol

I'll never understand them Todd. Especially the prices.


----------



## ToddJB

I don't understand the point of selling one, for sure. But in theory if one had a broken plane and did this, do you think it would preform similarly?


----------



## Tim457

Now that guy actually went a lot farther than your average broke the front off and I'm going to try to sell it as a chisel plane garbage. He put a full width iron on it and what's there is in decent shape with japanning.

That said I can't imagine it would work as well since real chisel planes are set at a lower bed angle.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's more like a scraper. Where'd he get those repro decals, too?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've got the LN 97. I like it alright, but no access to pics today. Work has been grueling of late. I'll post one up when I can.


----------



## DocBailey

There's a special place in hell reserved for those who make reproduction Stanley decals.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I would have to agree, Doc.


----------



## Mosquito

2 pieces of molding for a poster frame, and about an hour… weeeee I'm tired


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

True story: Man pays $20 for a #220 and a #4 Wards Master, gets round rock #607 thrown in for free…

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/craigslist-handplanes-86698/


----------



## WillliamMSP

> True story: Man pays $20 for a #220 and a #4 Wards Master, gets round rock #607 thrown in for free…
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/craigslist-handplanes-86698/
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


He sucks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Today is #98/#99 Day, here's mine.


----------



## Mosquito

I want Mauricio to show up for today…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mads rebuilt some of these, too.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, looks like one of them is pre depth stop?

Flying home today, just not able to spend much time here but I do have early 98/99. Got 'em from St. Patrick.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

One is sans depth stop, but I'm hopeful someday, one will turn up.

Sorry for your circumstance, Kevin.

Looking forward to your pics, when you can.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't want to swipe/repost his pictures, but these are sweet, made by Mauricio


----------



## donwilwol

> I don t want to swipe/repost his pictures, but these are sweet, made by Mauricio
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


When this was posted I expected a lot of copy cats. (even thought of it myself) I still don't understand why we didn't see more. These just looked cool!


----------



## Mosquito

I've been thinking about making a set myself as well…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, time for mini-planes! #100, #100 1/2 today!

Anyone?

EDIT: And some #7 action from yesterday, just for grins.


----------



## CL810

Here's my 100. 









And here's a late 45 photo. A type 2.


----------



## DocBailey

I have one of each …

*No. 100*



















*No. 100½*


----------



## CL810

NOS 100 1/2 can be yours!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121620697763


----------



## johnstoneb

Only $38 a month.
Here's something I didn't realize was so rare.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Microplane-Blade-For-Stanley-Surform-Planes-5-1-2-30021-New-Old-Stock/171738390023?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D30157%26meid%3De30ff1e5c2cc41a29570d41b22560d43%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D121620697763&rt=nc


----------



## racerglen

101? clone much worked over, by Kunz on left, Lee Valley "little Victor", not sure of a model number equivilent, and their 
101, 101 and a half interpretations.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A #100, then a #100 1/2 (like Doc!).


----------



## terryR

DonW, Here's one you need…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SARGENT-AUTO-SET-707-NO-2-SIZE-BENCH-PLANE-VBM-SMOOTH-SOLE-/361262525603?pt=LHDefaultDomain0&hash=item541cecaca3

no bids at $450!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Some late LN 97 1/2 pics. Handy little plane. This one goes in drawer though. That's a whole lotta sharp blade just hangin over the edge.


----------



## WayneC

My little planes. Guess I missed the 97. Red has it covered…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What maker is the bottom, left, Wayne? And you've kicked off Monday, #101 Day. All tiny planes of that ilk, it's your day!


----------



## WayneC

Hmmm. Missing a post. It is a modern plane Smitty. Not sure the maker. Also, since I am here, my small chisel plane.


----------



## jmartel

What are chisel planes used for, mainly? Never used one/seen them used.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Smitty_Cabinetshop so are the 98/99 veneer cutters? how do you use those?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A chisel plane is supposed to be for cleaning up surfaces inside corners, such as drawers. The 98/99 pair are left and rihht hand versions of rabet trimmers; they adjust the sides of dados, rabets.


----------



## Mosquito

I've also seen chisel planes used to do things like flush trim dowels and such too.


----------



## terryR

> My little planes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - WayneC


Wayne, who is the maker of that lil guy? It's beautiful!

Oooh, I didn't realize LN made a squirrel tail…probably cheaper than the nice Sargent I've been outbid on recently!


----------



## racerglen

My little guys ;-)










Terry, I don't know where Wayne's came from, mine, 2nd from right, is a Lee Valley..
The Brass infil's are Indian manufacture, not to shabby after a proper sharpening, especialy on the scraper plane.
And a couple more from L/V, Hong Kong style pull on left Ebony Chamfer on the right


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> A chisel plane is supposed to be for cleaning up surfaces inside corners, such as drawers. The 98/99 pair are left and rihht hand versions of rabet trimmers; they adjust the sides of dados, rabets.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


There's another plane I have a use for then.also the left and right edge planes shown the other day.those to me I can see a use for;not saying others aren't but the molding planes If I have them they would be fine but I don't really NEED them.I'm sure there are others that would fit into that category.


----------



## racerglen

Smitty If you're asking about Wane's last picture with 2 planes, the one on the left looks like a Footprint I have banished to a "wall(hiding spot) of shame", on mine the casting is totally fubared, nothing lines up, 10 bux in a blister pack at H/D made in China. BUT !! Waynes looks much older and might be an actual f'print from their days in England ?
(rare I'll totally give up on any plane :-( but it was also too late to take it back..


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Glen.
I also have a tiny one like the Footprint, although mine is a Chinese Buck bros. Also banished to the hidden corners of my shop.


----------



## racerglen

Hey Terry, if we were to go deep sea fishing ? There'd be no need to buy weights !


----------



## JayT

#101 day. Here's mine showing the long and short of Stanley plane manufacturing (Sitting on top of my pre-lateral #34) It's actually a handy lil bugger-used most often for me to ease corners.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Footprint! That's the branding on the set of turn screws I have.

I'm interested to hear honest assessments from the #97 owners out there: are those truly useful planes? I've seen The Schwarz writings about them; he talks about cutting off dowels (a chisel might be better) and scraping glue residue, and then there's cleanup of inside corners of things (drawers?). Last week I watched a video of Roy at LN, making traditional bench hooks, and he picked up the LN #97 in place of a paring chisel he had been using… He didn't get much action with it.

Probably more useful than a #75 (anything is more useful than that), but would you buy it again if yours suddenly disappeared?


----------



## Dcase

JayT- I see you got another #34.. Looks really nice..

I love my 100 and 101. They are also great planes to let my boys use when they want to work in the shop with me.


----------



## racerglen

some oddball small stuff a wooden European block I forgot earlier, blade might be a bit iffy but it's getting there if I really want to use it.

















A Western select brand double ended razor blade plane, made in Durante California, good for some softwoods and a Xacto plane, only for stuff like balsa wood and even then kind of questionable.


----------



## Airframer

I have been putting off making one of these….










Not sure what took so long. Should have it finished up tomorrow at some point.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My #101.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And now it's Tuesday, so it's #102 Day!


----------



## racerglen

My 102's








on the right, as near as I can figure, a pre 1905, the left a 1960's, handyman, kids tool kit or ?
very thin blade won't really take an edge and rawther indifferent casting..









reallly should do a tad more flattening on the black one's sole.
I don't know if it shows but someone had drilled a hanger hole through the front finger ring, filled that with 
some metal epoxy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I m interested to hear honest assessments from the #97 owners out there: are those truly useful planes? I ve seen The Schwarz writings about them; he talks about cutting off dowels (a chisel might be better) and scraping glue residue, and then there s cleanup of inside corners of things (drawers?). Last week I watched a video of Roy at LN, making traditional bench hooks, and he picked up the LN #97 in place of a paring chisel he had been using… He didn t get much action with it.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


It's one of those tools that works great in certain situations. But ya, a guy could often get by with a card scraper or paring chisel. Definitely falls under the "ahh….I just wanted one" category


----------



## Dcase

My LN #102 is one of my favorite and most used planes. I mostly make smaller projects so this size plane is perfect for me..










I have a Stanley #102 also.. cant find a picture of it so maybe I will try and take a new one later.


----------



## Mosquito

Little catch up on the 101

This was one of the planes I got from my Grandpa


















And then I picked up this Fulton 102 clone at an antique store for $6


----------



## Dcase

This is kind of interesting..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-5-1-4-C-SWEETHEART-JUNIOR-JACK-CHISEL-PLANE-CUSTOM-/381221464473?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c291e999


----------



## racerglen

So, just saw a #4 sized plane, no blade or lever cap, no numbers or patent dates behind the frog, cast in the front of the toe Bailey, then behind the knob made in USA, whatsit ? Marked 18 bucks. should add it's got a properly fitting frog and has a lateral and appears to be of 1920's or later vintage .


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've got two LN 102s - a new and old version. The new one was a gift, and I found the older version at an estate sale for thirty bones. 
The older version doesn't have the LN etching on the iron, and the lever cap pin isn't peened/machined flush on the side. That's how I tell them apart. I keep one sharpened with a straight iron, and one slightly convex. 









They see a lot of use. Great for small chamfers.


----------



## bandit571

Ya'll taking too long on these numbers
My SW #103 that I got last year for a $1, has been sold almost a month now…..


----------



## putty

I think I'm posting this at the right time. Picked it up at an antique store, original price on the box of 1.50


----------



## Airframer

So… here is what happens when you start down a project rabbit hole..

I was tired of my tools getting in the way of building things so I decided to make a tool cabinet… while building the tool cabinet I decided that I needed a shooting board to true up the ends of the door panels and such.. while making the shooting board I figured I only wanted to build it once so I really should make the infill shooting plane I had planned to make… so that is how it goes…

My afternoon.. LN Porn just for Red…



















Some pricey shavings..










And after a few hours of cutting steel and brass we have our rough pieces…



















Now a question.. in a shooting plane would you want the blade more forward with most the weight behind it? Or center mass with weight equal or normal blade placement?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Ya ll taking too long on these numbers
> My SW #103 that I got last year for a $1, has been sold almost a month now…..
> 
> - bandit571


Sorry, Bandit! But don't let the numbers game keep you from posting shavings, you know!
.
.
.
Oh, wait.
.
.
.
You've been painting lately, that's right.


----------



## Airframer

unjammy..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Putty, love that Defiance, NIB. Very cool!

Not qualified to offer insight on your questions, Eric. But the progress is impressive, even if it's not in the areas you thought would be underway (which I totally get, of course).


----------



## donwilwol

> And then I picked up this Fulton 102 clone at an antique store for $6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


Mos, that's a Sargent made #206. Best apron plane made IMHO. It has the adjuster, the 102 doesn't.


----------



## lateralus819

I am the same way Eric.

I'm building a CC sled and decided I might need an exact width dado jig for some grooves. LOL. Not sure if i will do it first, but eventually i want to make one.


----------



## WayneC

Have you guys seen the new limited Edition Block Plane from Bridge City?


----------



## Ripthorn

Airframer, most are closer to the front. What bed angle are you using? That is some pricey wood and metal going on there (the brass, oh the brass).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What the … ?

It has a Terminator feel to it!


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, nice plane but $2,800? ouch!


----------



## donwilwol

> Have you guys seen the new limited Edition Block Plane from Bridge City?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - WayneC


I don't know Wayne. It just looks expensive, not really cool.

This is the new trend


----------



## WayneC

And people say that LN is expensive.


----------



## WayneC

Oh and they have already sold 43 of the 50 made.


----------



## waho6o9

A mere 2500.00 for members, good investment.


----------



## donwilwol

It just goes to prove, I'm to poor!


----------



## WayneC

> I don t know Wayne. It just looks expensive, not really cool.
> 
> This is the new trend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W


I keep hoping Red or August will make an infill. There was a guy in the UK that used to make them in his shed using only hand tools.


----------



## WhoMe

And I'm betting 41 out of that 43 sold will never cut wood, maybe touch wood on a display case, but cut wood….never


----------



## donwilwol

Today's task


----------



## Airframer

^ I need one of those!

Brian.. I'm not sure what bed angle would be best. The plane would be doing end grain mostly I assume so whatever would work best for that. What would you suggest?


----------



## TheFridge

My little contribution. millers falls is all I know. My go to for chamfering.


----------



## donwilwol

Eric, I've missed a bunch lately, so I'm not sure of the context, but end grain usually means low angle or about 12 degrees. It just doesn't work well with wood.

But them, sharp fixes everything.


----------



## lateralus819

Don will you be doing a blog on the process? I'm eager to see how that progress's based on your past planes!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cool little plane, Fridge. Tool Steel = Chub Worthy.


----------



## donwilwol

> Don will you be doing a blog on the process? I m eager to see how that progress s based on your past planes!
> 
> - lateralus819


I'm saving the photos. My hope is I come out with a couple planes worthy of sale so I can buy a milling machine so I can build some more worthy of sale. What a vicious cycle!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That sounds awesome! If anyone can build quality planes…

An entry for the #9 series, today's find is a #9 1/4! My only one of these.


----------



## TheFridge

> Cool little plane, Fridge. Tool Steel = Chub Worthy.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Ha! Good stuff


----------



## TheFridge

> Don will you be doing a blog on the process? I m eager to see how that progress s based on your past planes!
> 
> - lateralus819
> 
> I m saving the photos. My hope is I come out with a couple planes worthy of sale so I can buy a milling machine so I can build some more worthy of sale. What a vicious cycle!
> 
> - Don W


Man that sounds like fun.


----------



## Airframer

> Eric, I ve missed a bunch lately, so I m not sure of the context, but end grain usually means low angle or about 12 degrees. It just doesn t work well with wood.
> 
> But them, sharp fixes everything.
> 
> - Don W


It is for an infill shooting plane. What angle did you use on the one you made?


----------



## Buckethead

Happy to see Don pushing in to more production.


----------



## donwilwol

Eric, the ones I made were 38 degrees.

https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2013/04/20/infill-shooting-plane-make-it-a-pair/

I copied a Brese design.


----------



## Dcase

The Bridge City planes are very unique and I wouldn't mind having one but for that price I can think of a lot of other vintage planes that I would get first.

Eric, Look forward to seeing how the shooter turns out.

Don, You have really stepped it up with those infills. Very nice.

So is today #103?

I have both the Stanley and Sargent. I agree with Don that the Sargent is the superior apron plane. The wheel adjuster makes fine adjustments unlike Stanley's version.


----------



## Ripthorn

Eric, 37.5 is pretty common, but 37 and 38 are so close that it doesn't really matter.

My infill smoothers that I have been working on needed a little professional help, so I took them down to the local machine shop. It took a while, but they milled the soles nice and flat for $30 for the two of them. However, with all the wait and delay, they came back with a healthy amount of surface rust. What a pain to remove. However, they are now all sanded and have finish drying. With any luck, I can post some finished photos tonight or tomorrow! They turned out really nice. They aren't Brese-level, but they certainly are lookers.

As for Bridge City, I understand the price, I will just never pay it. I would rather take that much money and buy a milling machine .


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My #103 is graddad's #103. My aunt presented several months ago, she didn't know how she came to have it, but the provenance is certain, though, because we have several other tools painted with the same orange color. Don't know why orange, but it certainly tells them apart from others. Anyway, to the pics.










It was so cool to see a SW mark in my family's past!



















It's used on every project.


----------



## Mosquito

I guess since I screwed it up yesterday, I'll repost it today lol


----------



## Mosquito

This may be a long shot, but does anyone happen to have a set of plow plane irons they'd be willing to part with?

I'm talking the snecked style for wooden plow/plough planes









I've been able to find new ones for sale from E.C. Emmerich, and Two Cherries, but the former are $230 for a set, and the latter closer to $500… Watching a few on eBay, but figured I'd ask here too.

Would love to be able to make my own, but unfortunately don't really have the capabilities at the moment; at least not with any capability to get them done in the next year lol

Other alternative I was thinking about was getting one of these from Woodcraft for the irons: http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/143672/Mujingfang-Rosewood-Adjustable-Plough-Plane.aspx 
But don't really like the idea of buying a new plane just for the irons I guess (and they look a little thin)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Unless there's a surprise or two lurking, I'm going to guess tomorrow is enough time to see all posts of the Liberty #104 and #105 planes out there alongside the more pedestrian (!) #110 block plane. So get 'em ready, the train keeps rolling!


----------



## DLK

Gee Smitty, I think I will have to organize a inventory and map of my planes. Even now with so few compared to most of you, I can'r remember if I have a 110 block or not.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Everybody has (or will have) a #110, Don. It's just a matter of time…


----------



## WayneC

No 110 here… I'm an adjustable mouth kind of user. Although, I would like the LN 102/103.


----------



## DLK

Smitty I have a 220 thats 2*110 does it count? LOL

I have (clean up) the following blocks:

Sargent # 5206 low angle steel block plane 
Sargent type 2 #306 made 1894-1909
Stanely 9 1/2 
Stanely 220

and

its rumored I have a Stanley 60 1/2 is somewhere between Southern Illinois and Northern Michigan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rumor is founded in truth. In route tomorrow, if the plane gods smile on me.


----------



## donwilwol

Is 6 pounds to much for a smoother?


----------



## racerglen

I'd be thinking a bit of lead for ballast Don ? LOL..

110..


















and not sure where the Veritas apron size fits in the list ? Handy little bugger though.


----------



## Buckethead

Don, I'm thinking weight/mass x handplane = goodness


----------



## terryR

Don, that's a sweet looking infill.
Love the lever cap!


----------



## WayneC

Very nice Don.

As a side note, I'll be away for a while starting tomorrow with limited connectivity. Hopping on a plane to India for work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh my! Safe travels, wayne! and don't forget to be on the lookout for some nice british-made tools that may have found their way there.


----------



## WayneC

> Oh my! Safe travels, wayne! and don t forget to be on the lookout for some nice british-made tools that may have found their way there.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Will do. Hopefully they will not have rusted away.


----------



## richardwootton

Eat some good food for us Wayne! We have a total lack of decent Indian food in central Arkansas.


----------



## waho6o9

Make the most out of it Wayne and have some fun!


----------



## Tugboater78

My #110.. on a shelf.. with pic of its original owner

Was my first rustoration..


----------



## Dcase

Justin- That is a cool way to display the plane..

Don- I think you need to add another pound to that plane 

While moving all my planes to my new shop I realized almost every single one of them had a fine layer of surface rust and dust on them. They sat pretty much untouched in my garage shop for a year and half so they were not tended to the way they should have been. So in between setting up the new shop I have been trying to clean a few up a night.. Here is my bench from last night..










I am hoping now that I have the basement shop I wont have such a big issue with surface rust. In my garage shop it was a really big problem. I plan on having dehumidifiers running in the summer.


----------



## WayneC

> Eat some good food for us Wayne! We have a total lack of decent Indian food in central Arkansas.
> 
> - richardwootton





> Make the most out of it Wayne and have some fun!
> 
> - waho6o9


Thanks. I'm not sure how much I will get out and about to play as this is a work trip. Good food is a must.


----------



## WayneC

Dan, enclosed dust free storage would also help with rust issues.


----------



## Dcase

Wayne, if I get the same issues with surface rust in the basement shop that I did in my garage shop then I may consider a enclosed cabinet or tool chest.. At least for my finer planes.


----------



## LBH

Hi,

I've had a Clifton 410 for many many years and I've always had unpredictable results. It clogs and becomes unusable 9 out of 10 (20) times.

I've never modified it because I don't know how.
Now that I have some folks to ask, are there any tips to setting this plane up?

Note: I also started a thread in hand tools and received a reply that this is a good place to ask my question.


----------



## ToddJB

> Is 6 pounds to much for a smoother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W


Looks to me like there is still some cleaning up to do. Tote shaping and cutting those screw heads off should drop it down to like 2lbs, I'd think.


----------



## DanKrager

LBH, welcome to the thread. I'm not a regular poster here, but I've read every post as they happen. I don't know a convenient way to get to all the information already posted here, but just about everything you would want to know about plane fetteling has been covered here. One tedious way is to start at the top and read through. You might discover things you never thought to ask about. Someone may come up with a link to a site that explains, also.

If you have a specific question, this is the place. First you need to check the chip breaker to see that it seals tightly to the blade at the lead edge and is about 1/16" back from the cutting edge (for common soft woods). You almost have to sharpen them like the blade to make that happen. It's possible that the frog is too far forward not leaving enough clearance for the thickness of cut. Make sure the blade is super sharp. That's a start with the basics.

Pictures help a lot to debug a malfunction, so be liberal with pictures in your questions. 
DanK


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks for the continuity DanK!


----------



## Tim457

LBH, welcome. This article is the best summary I've seen on tuning a plane. There's more that can be said, but it will get you started.
http://www.woodcraftmagazine.com/onlineextras/7.39-Restoring%20an%20Old%20Plane.pdf
The article author is also in two youtube videos, but I don't recall them being as good as the article. Here is the first one:





Check DonW's blogs and website too. There is a lot of good stuff in there.


----------



## Tim457

That will be sweet Don. I can't say if 6lbs is too much but it'll look nice. Is that lever cap cut out of one solid piece?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dad's #110:










And a V Logo #110:










And a Shapleigh's DE #110 clone:


----------



## LBH

Hi Tim & Dan,

This rebate plane is it's own little beast. No breaker, no frog. Like a low angle jack. I think I figured out my problem. I wasn't treating blade adjustment like a normal plane. I was loosening the cap and trying to set the depth then tightening the cap. WRONG and I just slapped myself that I was so stupid for so many years.

The throat tolerance in this plane is so tiny you could only make it work by luck. Since I've been reading up and understand more about planes, I set the iron on the bed, snugged down the cap and slowly dialed in the depth. I think I got it.

Here what one looks like:


----------



## Tim457

Oh, sorry, I didn't know or look up what a Clifton 410 was. Yeah to adjust that, loosen the cap enough for the blade to be able to adjust but not so much that it slides around and gets out of adjustment. Then adjust as needed and tighten it down.

Wayne definitely get some good grub while you're there. Whereabouts in India are you headed?


----------



## WayneC

> Wayne definitely get some good grub while you re there. Whereabouts in India are you headed?
> 
> - Tim


I'm headed to Bangalore. First trip to India.


----------



## Pimzedd

Bought me some rust today.



















The knob is a little rough!









And the tote is broken.









Also picked up a Millers Falls No. 55 block plane that I did not need but it was only $5.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bill, a $12 Bedrock? Oh, my…

And the MF looks like the plane of Yesterday, a #103 equivalent.

Nice finds!

I didn't catch the 410 question either (didn't know that was a shoulder plane)!


----------



## donwilwol

Safe travels Wayne.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, have a good trip.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#112 scrapers today (Don?), along with #113 circulars today!


----------



## CL810




----------



## BigRedKnothead

uh. huh. 









I admit, I've barely used mine. I always reach for the card scraper.


----------



## summerfi




----------



## racerglen




----------



## Dcase

Bob- Very nice job restoring that 112.. Turned out great


----------



## Mosquito

I'll just leave this here… not much different than the last #55 video, though, as it's the same cutter.


----------



## summerfi

Thanks Dan.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, there are a bunch of #112 Owners out there! I can tell Red doesn't use his, cause it's still in Cherry…

Mos, you're making me covet a #55… Argh. Because all your goings-on about the #46 led me to get one on the 'bay as of last night. But of course, it has no cutters. So if you, or anyone reading this, can help…


----------



## jmartel

Red, because of the grain in that photo it almost looks like you're scraping plywood.


----------



## Mosquito

I might have a few vintage irons, will have to check. If I do, it's only 1-2 maybe. I broke and bought a new set from Saint James Bay on eBay. Got a decent set the 2nd time…

What style did you get Smitty? With a fence, or with the skate-fence?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Modern, 45-ish iteration. Wanted the skate fence bad, but it didn't happen; maybe some day. I threw a bid at the one I did get and walked away, almost forgetting I was in the race until I got the winning notice last night.

Let me know, any is better than none!


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## theoldfart

112 envy here, so I'll just go with 113 ( from Kevin Lateralus819)


----------



## Dcase

I had a #113 for a little while.. It was fun to play around with. I ended up selling it though. I look back now and kind of regret selling it. I never had a 112 but seeing all these pics makes me want one.

I got a plane in the mail yesterday that I bought off Ebay. This is the first plane I have purchased in two years. It is also a plane that I have never had before now.










A Stanley #5 1/4… I have bid on many of these in the past but never had any luck winning one. I got this one for 25 dollars + shipping so it was a little over 30.

I have not taken it all apart yet but just looking at it everything seems to be in great shape. Just needs a little cleaning and tuning. It has been a couple years since I have tuned a plane so I look forward to working on this little guy.


----------



## Mosquito

hehe, welcome back Dan ;-)


----------



## johnstoneb

Can't let TOF be all alone. I've even used this one.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

There's a lot of nice no 113 action in this Doucette and Wolfe video. Makes me lust. Supposedly LN intends to make one.


----------



## Dcase

Mos… yup I am back alright.. I just bought another plane off ebay the other day.. It is another plane that I have always wanted and bid on many but just never was able to win one till now..


----------



## Tim457

Nice Mos, that video was actually really helpful because you did the whole process of making a molding. But after the part where you ran the molding I'm a little confused. It looks like you ploughed two grooves then plowed the middle to make a wider groove. Was that to give you a wider rabbet than you could get with an iron in one or two passes? And the whole point was to basically make a rabbet on the one edge of the molding right?


----------



## DLK

^ He is making a picture frame so yes he needs a rabbit on the inside back edge of the molding. Was the outer groove was set deeper to guide the saw? (If so thats a cool trick. If not I've got a new cool trick.) The inner groove and the middle plow was I assume to make the "poster/picture" shelf. I'm getting jealous of Mos's cutter selection.
I may have to fork over some money.


----------



## richardwootton

> Bought me some rust today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob is a little rough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Pimzedd


Man, not only a 12 dollar bedrock, but a 603! Good score pimzed, you suck!


----------



## Mosquito

I only cut 1 groove on the back of the molding with the #45. At 1:04 I used a marking gauge to mark a heavy line that I would saw down later. at 1:30 I plowed a 3/8" groove with the #45. Then I went back and cut down the marking gauge line I had put in previously. I just find that it's sometimes easier to follow a heavy marking gauge line with a saw, as it wants to track on that. It's just barely outside the groove (by about 1/32" maybe). I planed the saw cut edge down until the little piece that was between the groove and the saw kerf was removed.

But yes, when I plowed the groove and then cut down the gauge line, I was making a rabbet on the inside back edge of the molding. I did this instead of cutting the molding off and then making the rabbet (it seemed easier this way, as I don't have a sticking board)


----------



## duckmilk

Smitty, Clayton:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/stanley-no-55-plane/141634851350?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D30084%26meid%3D17128f1e964a4eed813f8a07b54c674b%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D291430298821&rt=nc

Fixable tote crack looks like.


----------



## terryR




----------



## lateralus819

Glad to see you were able to get a knob for that Kevin! Looking good. Hope it's working well for you.

Some #112 goodness. I had a #12 i bought from Donw That needed a new blade so i bought a Hock. Sold the #12 and kept the hock and put it in the #112. The original #112 blade is like brand new (SW Era)









And here is some random Cocobolo LN footage. Thanks to Red for going in on some coco with me and making me the knob! He made me a knob for my #4 1/2 too, also have some stock for teh handle just haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## bandit571

Went on a mini rust hunt today….meh

1 #5ish craftsman,,, with a keyhole saw handle for the rear handle? $15….pass
1 #5 Master Mechanic? $20? PASS
1 unknown #6 a beat up one…$25? Pass
Unknown Trans, both ends cut down to within a hair of the iron works..$25? Pass
2 broken donw Shelton block planes, and a #110 wannabe….Not worth even a pick up to see a price

D-23 with a decent etch? $3? Sold!
One "MY-T-CO" 3/4" bit, single flute. $1? Sold
1 Union HDW Co. of Toppington, CONN, USA..$1? Sold
1 Seymour Smith & Son #119 ORIGINAL Snap Cut, Pat. # 2807087 Has a date of the owner etched into one side of 5-5-1953 ( ten days older than me) ...$1 sold, because the Boss needs to trim some roses…

$7 total at a place called Junk-in-the-Box, Huntsville, OH. Might be worth a look later…Saw a few other hand, and meat saws there.

Photos WHEN I can get them all spiffied up.


----------



## CL810

If only that was a BIN price.



> Smitty, Clayton:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/stanley-no-55-plane/141634851350?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D30084%26meid%3D17128f1e964a4eed813f8a07b54c674b%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D291430298821&rt=nc
> 
> Fixable tote crack looks like.
> 
> - duckmilk


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My #113 lives atop the Handyman / Defiance Static Display:


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, trying to say something there?


----------



## DanKrager

> , as I don t have a sticking board)
> 
> - Mosquito


My boards stick a lot, but I don't think that's what you mean. What's a sticking board?
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, basically it's a board with a fence and a tiny planing stop.

Often it's 2 boards glued together with a couple screw in the end









Here's a fancier one with adjustable fence









Essentially it's a device that lets you hold a work piece that you wouldn't be able to hold well in a vise. It's like using a planing stop with a batten for the back to stop it sliding away


----------



## Mosquito

Actually, I technically have made one, but I don't have it with me anymore, I think it might still be at my parents' place though…


----------



## TheFridge

Oh that brings back memories. I can just imagine that table goin everywhere.

edit: unless you tied it or clamped in to that beam


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks, Mos. I understand like a grownup now.

DanK


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, finally finished up three infill smoothers. One in purpleheart, two in burmese blackwood. The irons still need to be heat treated, but they cut! I'm rather pleased, though somehow one of them ended up with a 46 degree bed angle instead of 55, not sure how that happened. Purpleheart prototype goes to my brother:



and of the pair, one is for me, the other will be offered up for trade or sale after the irons get treated:


----------



## Ripthorn

Argh! Double post…


----------



## duckmilk

Nice!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Brian!

Fridge, I did indeed clamp it to the beam for the 3-season porch. But there were times where I had to use that table with out being able to do that, and it did move. A lot lol


----------



## richardwootton

Dang Brian! Those are sweet! I wish I had something worthy to trade. Do you have a price in mind?


----------



## Ripthorn

Richard, I had not thought that far ahead yet, but I'll let you know.


----------



## Ripthorn

Here is another one I finished up recently. This is just a prototype, which explains the screws and other aesthetic anomalies. I'm building another pair, however, that should look much better. We'll see, I guess!


----------



## DocBailey

*My 112s*



















The Sweetheart has an unused SW blade in it-the earlier model on the right came with not one but two toothed blades-a 28 and 32 tooth.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, that is pure Sweetness, Doc!!!! Toothed irons = Incredible.


----------



## lateralus819

How long is the "toothed" section? Seems like it could be weak? Just an observation obviously, I've never used one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#118 and #120 blocks today!

Toothed irons have grooves cut in the faces of the steel, not like a comb.


----------



## putty

what is the toothed blade for?


----------



## theoldfart

grooving a suface in preparation for veneering.

I've also heard of using them on difficult grains and then finishing with a smoother


----------



## JayT

Doc, lovin' the toothed scraper blades!

Don't do veneering but a toothed blade is great for working with crazy grain. Areas around knots, for instance, are easier to work if you soften them up with a toothed blade first. Some people (Patrick Edwards is one) use a toothed blade on their workbench tops to add some grip.

Don't have a 112, but a scraper plane is on my list of ones to build. A Krenov style scraper plane is pretty simple and can be built in a few hours (plus glue drying time).


----------



## putty

Thanks Kevin!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Toothed iron left this surface on my benchtop:










I like.

Shelton equivalent of the #118:










User-made cap on a #120:










Shelton copy of the #120:


----------



## racerglen

120, my wife's grandfathers..

















And one new addition to the stable at 10 bux yesterday, a Millers Falls 120 equivilent








The only marking to show any use is the chips in the cap, the blade appears to have factory grind with a wee bit of honing.. set the blade and..


----------



## Buckethead

> - terryR


ZOMG I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT PLANE THIS IS BUT IM IN LOVE WITH IT ANYWAY


----------



## JayT

That, Bucket, is a Lie-Nielsen 112 scraper plane with custom wenge knob and tote made by TerryR.

I still love how those wenge parts look, Terry. Ya done good with those.


----------



## Mosquito

Not the daily number, but this guy made shavings for the first time since I've owned it. Not sure why I never got around to it, or why I decided to do it tonight. It's still needs some work, but felt good to make some shavings.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Mos! I know how it goes, not getting around to rehab / sharpening sometimes…

Tomorrow: Trannys between #122 - #129, then we got back to cast iron on Monday with the #130!


----------



## john2005

Just picked these up today!



















I posted this on the SOTS tread so I won't retype it all here, but I did get a few other goodies as well. Guy had more 45s than I have ever seen in one place at the same time. Bunch 55s too. Not much of the more common bench planes though. For example he only had 4 #4s, and 6 #5s, compared to around 15 45s. Lots of draw knives, lots of crosscut saws. I did get a few other goodies, the best of which is the 278. He also had a 238, but I couldnt see spending money on it.


----------



## CFrye

Saw this lamp in the featured woodworker's projects on the home page this morning and it reminded me of the plane shavings Mos has been posting. 









http://lumberjocks.com/projects/79202


----------



## terryR

^very cool lamp!

Thanks, Bucket…just for you…sharpened for the FIRST time on Friday…


----------



## terryR

I'm afraid I bought this 122 Liberty Bell very early on…mouth is essentially destroyed…needs rebuilding.










And my Sargent 3408 needs more soul…umm…sole.


----------



## donwilwol

I need some help from the panel. I've decided to sell some of my shop made planes to help fund a milling machine. The one I've been working on will go as well, if I can get a decent number.

So the question. What would be a fair number to ask. I'm pretty sure I have posted a blog or project for all of these.

Post your thoughts here or pm me. If your interested in any let me know as well.


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, I will be paying close attention to the answers. It's a tough question for sure. I've got two or three that will be going as well, as soon as I take care of a last couple of items on them.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a little early for this one, but









Since I had just sharpened it up, and tuned the chipbreaker..
Sole looks good, though









And there is a "Liberty Bell" on the cap iron









Also, not sure of what number Buck Brothers called this one?









It can be tuned up, though.


----------



## lateralus819

Hard to say Don. It is not as if they are a regularly available plane as such some might pass due to never having tried one?

Try ebay with an auction listing?


----------



## Mosquito

Another one put back into action this afternoon. Getting this iron ready was quite a task… I think I spent about an hour and a half grinding and sharpening this iron. But it sure made quick work of this 3/4" pine scrap…



















It's a "The Fulton 13", which has a Sandusky iron


----------



## DanKrager

My "new" (several months) 46 in action today. Hasn't been cleaned up yet but this blade got honed and cuts so easily I can't believe it's not butter.










DanK


----------



## Airframer

Took my SW No 3 for a spin today… So much love for this guy..


----------



## Mosquito

Nice #46 curlys Dan! I recently discovered that my newer #46 (with a fence and skate as separates, like yours), has a few issues; like a broken knicker screw with knicker engaged and stuck), a crack in the fence, and a few other minor things… I shouldn't have sold my other one, apparently lol

Nice wispy shavings there Eric. I really like my #3 as well. It's probably my 2nd most used plane behind my #5-1/2

And I just got done cleaning up my T11 #3c too. Sharpened up, but still need to flatten the sole, and wait for the glue to dry on the tote, hopefully it'll hold…


----------



## Tugboater78

All you guys sharpening up yer tools gets me hankering to getting the rest of mine. Got a #7,6 been gathering dust for over a year. And a wards 3 and 4 the same..

And my new spokeshaves as well..


----------



## TheFridge

My lil SW #3 type 15 I believe. The only plane in the wild I've found worth buying aside from a parts plane. 35$.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#130, #131 today. Anyone got a #131, I wonder? I've never seen one in person.


----------



## Mosquito

> All you guys sharpening up yer tools gets me hankering to getting the rest of mine. Got a #7,6 been gathering dust for over a year. And a wards 3 and 4 the same..
> 
> And my new spokeshaves as well..
> 
> - Tugboater78


Don't feel bad, I've got a list much longer than that lol


----------



## racerglen

'Bought time you woke up Smitty ;-)
130


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, I'm awake! Question is, do you actually use that #130, Glen? I don't usually throw tools under the bus, but the #130 is a curiosity for me that rivals the #75 in uselessness. But maybe it's just the selling point of 'bullnose' that gives me heartburn.

How often does it come up that something needs planing (block or rabbet planes, either is fine) that is up against a wall or drawer side, so only a bullnose will do? I've used the #278 in chisel plane mode, and the #92/#93 shoulders the same way, but not a block (#75 or #130). Seems that type of work should be completed prior to assy, eliminating the chance you'll need to work the stuff awkwardly. Anyone else have thoughts on this? Am I missing utility of these planes?


----------



## Mosquito

a more bull nose would have been nice when I was making the spot where the wagon vise is on my bench top










Otherwise, I'd agree, not often for me. Only place where I might, they'd be too large anyway and I use my router plane (stopped dado's, for example)


----------



## bandit571

Had a 130 clone…dang thing was a hand-killer









Got tired of it hurting my hands, and sold it.

This was while I was fitting a new brass bolt to the knob.


----------



## racerglen

Oh I agree with Bandit, it's not a "comefy" thing to use but I guess I've joined Don Yoda in the Collector corner except he's got a lot more room and way too big a head start not to mention a wealth of places for rust hunting ! (things heavy too !) but somebody asked for a picture :-( Got a 75 as well, sniffle..


----------



## bandit571

Getting a couple planes ready for Fee-Bay, the #9 needed a tune up first









First on some pine, then on some cherry









Might do? The #14-01B needed very little in the way of a tune-up









Got both all dusted off, Will post them in a bit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glen, I'm with ya buddy! I'll post a pic of mine later this evening!


----------



## racerglen

Hmm, I have friends who are members of the "Bad Example Racing" social club, perhaps we need one for woodworkers seeking to further their collections ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dedicated to Mos, the #46 Enabler.


----------



## CFrye

Saw a 45 for the first time today. I think it was complete, had long and short rods, nicker, fence… Supposedly in its original wooden box. 3 sets of blades…for a 55. At $195 I passed. Did I screw up?


----------



## DLK

> Saw a 45 for the first time today. I think it was complete, had long and short rods, nicker, fence… Supposedly in its original wooden box. 3 sets of blades…for a 55. At $195 I passed. Did I screw up?
> 
> - CFrye


Probably not. I have about that now for a $96. I think/hope to get more cutters for around $60 more. But we will see.

Just so you know owing a 45 is more that having a new tool, its a hobby and lifestyle. LOL. But you must have one now that you have seen one.


----------



## Mosquito

(to all 3 of the above)

Also, I agree, passing at $195 isn't a bad decision. If it was in really nice shape and complete, with the original cutters, it'd probably be worth that much, but that doesn't mean I'd do it (of course, I also have like 8 of the things… )


----------



## upchuck

Candy-
No, you didn't screw up. You made a prudent decision to keep looking for one at a better price.
chuck


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

One piece of Enablement heading to Don K tomorrow…


----------



## DLK

I am so excited.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Candy-
> No, you didn t screw up. You made a prudent decision to keep looking for one at a better price.
> chuck
> 
> - upchuck


I agree 100%.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the reassurance. If it had the actual 45 blades with it, I might not have been able to resist…hubby was going to buy it for me 
I just read in Blood and Gore it was manufactured between 1890 and 1910 (Nickle plated with floral motif). If any one else is interested it is at American Heritage Antiques in Jenks, OK. Maybe the guy will come down on his price or separate the cutters from the plane since they don't match? Was the 45 ever sold in a wooden box?


----------



## kiefer

Well I thought now that I have made my first hand plane I should share what I came up with .









I posted it as a project here 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/147098
and I am quite happy with the plane as it basically a trail piece which I had some no plan for other then I wanted to attach the sole with a matrix to the body and I also wanted a adjustable mouth and I came up with a very simple one that is easy to make and can also easily be retro fitted to an existing plane .








The cross pin is also a little different made of two parts with a removable brass pin and the inside part shaped to allow easy chip flow and this part is loose on the pin to allow it to swivel and adjust to the wedge for good contact and is also easily replaced or adjusted for contact with the wedge face by filing the contact face in case that should be necessary .









Now that I got the bug I will make my next one with a little different sole attachment method and will do a blog .

Klaus


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beautiful work, Kiefer!

One more #46 shot…


----------



## john2005

The only picture I could find of the 130. 12 O'clock. Guess I'm too lazy to go out and get another pic of just it…


----------



## Mosquito

> Maybe the guy will come down on his price or separate the cutters from the plane since they don t match? Was the 45 ever sold in a wooden box?
> 
> - CFrye


Not that #55 irons won't work in the #45, the non-complex ones were the same anyway. Just a good reason to get a #55!

And yes, they were sold in wooden boxes for a number of years, but can't recall how long… 









would have had a sliding lid too.

Later ones were metal boxes


----------



## Mosquito

That's a very nice looking #46 Smitty. I assume the skate sitting on the bench goes with the #46? Sweet stuff for sure. I want to pick up another #46 of that style, with the separate fence, so I have one of each (nothing against the skate/fence combo, as it's also very handy to have as I've shown before), but for a wider iron I'd rather have the second skate on the iron. Though again, not sure how much it really matters, as only the widest of the irons utilize the second skate anyway due to the skew…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, Mos, I'm pretty happy with it overall. The slitter cutter and depth stop that sits behind the cutter are both MIA, but the thumbscrew is there (?). I have a user-made (aluminum, not very attractive) depth stop that fits perfect in this #46, which is nice. The wood is good-to-very good +, and the slitters are both present and fully operable. Once cutter came with the plane, too.


----------



## CFrye

Looking forward to the blog, Klaus! 
Thanks, Mos. I read that some of the cutters would work, just not the more complex ones. If the box was original, it had been modified. The lid was hinged. I didn't notice any slide capability, but I was concentrating on the plane. And after looking at your pictures, I realize I didn't notice any cam rests.


----------



## upchuck

Candy-
You know about the http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43282 don't you? I can't think of a better place to learn and share #45 info. 
Depending on the exact vintage of the #45 in question the cam rest may or may not have been part of the original plane package. 
The boxes came in wood, metal and "pasteboard" (cardboard) depending on which type and year of manufacture. I have a box like *Mos* pictures above. Like I said before mine doesn't have a lid yet. That size box will not allow the assembled plane to fit inside with the long arms. I want to make a box big enough to fit a fully assembled #45 and use the original box for the extra parts that these planes seem to breed. Some sort of container is important to keep all of the bits and bobs in one place. The plane is complicated enough that *all *of it's parts are never used at the same time. Parts get spread out and separated easily and never find their way home without a box.
A quick glance of ebay sold listing showed prices ranging from $400 plus to $20 something. Some of the lower priced #45's didn't seem complete with my glance.
chuck


----------



## wimem

it is beautiful,


----------



## johnstoneb

Candy
If it was complete that would not be a bad price. I just added up what I have in mine. I gave $55 with shipping for mine and that included some of the cutters, for the rest of the cutters, the cam stop, one of the depth stops and the slitter everything totalled out to $195 for a complete 45. I have a few more cutters that were not part of the orignal 45. Be patient and keep looking.


----------



## Tim457

Smitty, stop with the lovely 46 pics you filthy enabler! I've been holding off even contacting the guy I bought the 55 from that had a 46 in really nice shape with all the cutters so I wouldn't spend the money.

Klaus, that's really fantastic, you don't mess around. I like the adjustable mouth.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#140 day!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Thought that I might be buying a Stanley Victory jack when I was looking at it (bought this and a brace with bits for $25), but now that I've cleared off a little crud and rust, it's seems to be a Two Tone? In any event, between this and a Sargent 414, I'll set one up as a hogger and the other a smoother, I guess.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No one has a skewed rabbet block? Wow, that's surprising, actually.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I want one.. That counts for something;-)


----------



## racerglen

like this ?


----------



## Airframer

Nope.. can't say I have ever screwed a rabbit from the block on a plane before.. Not sayin' never.. just not yet…


----------



## Mosquito

I have parts of one, does that count?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glen, Nice!

I thought there were plenty of #140 tools out there, actually. I've wanted one, they're expensive, but the LN version is a solid opportunity.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, here's what I've got, anyway.


----------



## knockknock

I have a left skew:


----------



## CL810

I have a righty and wish it was a lefty. Hope LV has one in this year's Cyber Monday sale.


----------



## knockknock

I am right handed, and for using the fence or shooting, I find the left skew more natural. The downside is I have to be careful and pay attention when holding a board down with my left hand, and using the plane in my right hand. I put a good one inch slice in my left thumb that way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tomorrow, #141 through the #148 match plane - someone has at least one of those push-pull t&g planes. Then there are no 15x planes, so Thursday is the #164.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not an abusive BIN for an early #8 with jointer fence…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-8-plane-WITH-Stanley-386-joiner-gauge-/111652097260?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fefbccec


----------



## john2005

Late. Again.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Ahhh, but totally worth the wait.


----------



## mochoa

+1 on not having mastered the #80 yet.


----------



## mochoa

> I want Mauricio to show up for today…
> 
> - Mosquito


I'm here today! Only 10 days late, skimming the pics trying to catch up. Whats up Ya'll.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Hi Mauricio


----------



## JayT

> No one has a skewed rabbet block? Wow, that s surprising, actually.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I've got one, just don't have any good pics. Here's probably the only pic that's on LJ. 
Bottom left spot in the till, right where it is easy to hand-I use it quite a bit.


----------



## bandit571

Have a homemade version, does that count?









The iron is at a skew…


----------



## DanKrager

That's a pretty neat wood plane you made there Bandit. I'm getting ready to start rebuilding an incomplete moving filister skew. It will have a wooden fence, spur, and brass foot depth stop, all of which were missing when I came by the plane. You gonna add those accessories?
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

With all the complexity in my life of late I missed out on some of the show and tells. So here's mine









SW 140, the twins ( pre depth stop), and a LN medium shoulder plane.


----------



## racerglen

Nice Kevin, good katchup !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Ditto!

#164 Day!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, can't tell if your posting the plane or interrogating it


----------



## TheFridge

Was thinking the same


----------



## terryR

^LOL, I bet Smitty's tools have great stories to tell…

My unqualified attempt at micro-thin shavings; a skill I've yet to learn…


----------



## Mosquito

I get to play again!










End grain curly maple









And even an action cam! (at 20s)


----------



## Buckethead

I can't play, but I'll comment anyway. This plane might be the sexiest plane ever.


----------



## WhoMe

Terry, I'm sure you mentioned it a while ago but, what kind of finish did you use on those wenge knobs ant totes for your planes?
Every time you a post, they look so cool and I forget to ask.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Mike.
Just wax, after sanding to 1500 grit!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I busted her out for a fresh pic today….


----------



## DocBailey

BRK - just WOW!


----------



## Iguana

Glen, where are you finding rust in these parts? I see Handyman-era planes any time I look. Except for a clean and almost complete 45 (missing a couple cutters), I've never found anything older worth buying.


----------



## racerglen

Mostly just cruisin' the second hand/antique stores Mark, I tried Valley Auction today, passed on a wooden box of chisels, some Marples socket types that'd been sharpened way too many times and others that had been modified to be lathe chisels a couple of others that had chunks out of the blade area running a half inch up the shank and such. 4 hand saws bundled, a late CDN Disston Tradesman, Late Millers Falls,looked l;ike the MF name was spray painted on rather than etched.. old Disston that was rusted beyond belief and something with a plastic handle rusted up as well. . Didn't stick around for the actual auction..1st time I've been able to get there in a while and it's changed a whole lot, garage sales have given that scene a beating. 
The M/F block posted last week actually came from an antique place just off Enterprise in Kelowna.I have to visit Kelowna at least once a month and haven't really seen much your way either. And it's amazing what people think those Handyman planes are worth..
But keep looking anyway ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

What happen. LJ is unusable mobile.


----------



## TheFridge

I thought it was just me. This blows.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea. I see what you mean. In horizontal position works just fine, vertical not useable.

I'm using an IPhone 6 running iOS 8.3 and Safari.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 to landscape mode working.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anything in the range of #171 through #196 today… Fibreboard planes, rabbets, even the curved rabbet (#196)...

I don't recall seeing any of those posted on the epic thread to date, but that's not to say they're not out there. Anyone?

Then Sat can feature #201, #203 and #205 block planes!


----------



## ShaneComeBack

I picked this guy up at a local estate sale last week. It's a Stanley 10-1/2. I'm not sure of the exact age but I'm thinking around late 1800s to early 1900s. I tried comparing to ones on ebay and it's real similar to the type 8 but does not have a cast B above the 10-1/2 casting. Anyhow, I am planning on giving it a full restore and then flipping it for $$$ so I can feed my old tool addiction. I've been reading up on ways to make an realistic japanning, does any one have any experience doing this? I used rustoleum on my miter box restore and after only using it a handful of times its already chipping all over.


----------



## DocBailey

*Shane*

I would advise against re-japanning with real asphaltum-especially if this plane is your first effort-I think you'll find more buyers interested in it just the way it sits (obviously a general cleaning is in order)

My two cents (adjusted for inflation)


----------



## JayT

Yes, I have done some work to replicate original japanning. You can read on my LJ blog

However, I would 100% agree with Doc about not doing that if you are going to flip it. Just clean it up and go.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll make it even worse and suggest not even cleaning it. Part of vintage to me is getting to do that myself.


----------



## donwilwol

wow, thanks for the landscape mode. Who'd have thought!!


----------



## DocBailey

*Smitty*

Believe it or not-I was going to write that if I were buying it, I wouldn't want someone else doing it "wrong" or "half-assed."

This is why I insist on finding my own stuff out in the field-95% of what I see on that auction site has been molested.


----------



## ShaneComeBack

Well dang! I was really interested in trying the whole japanning thing, maybe I can find something else to experiment on. Thanks for the advice guys! I'll go the route of giving it a good cleaning. Sorry Smitty, I have to at least get my hands a little dirty


----------



## JayT

The japanning works and I've found it to be more durable than spray paint-haven't seen any chips in the planes I've done. If you want to try it, start with a #5 or something more common than the 10-1/2. That way if something goes wrong, you're not ruining the value of a more desirable plane.


----------



## ShaneComeBack

Thanks for the advice Jay, I've got a old beat up 5 I picked up at a yard sale I can try this on. Gonna check out your blog.

Smitty and doc, I'm glad I posted about it and got your advice on not messing with it, thanks!


----------



## daddywoofdawg

what is the diffrence use wise between the 9 1/4,6?block plane and the 110 block? I need to get a block plane and have either of these offered.other than use is one more desirable?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The 9 1/4, even though it lacks an adjustable mouth, has an iron that's adjustable both for depth and lateral positions. The 110 is doesn't even offer that much. Between the two, I'd pick the 9 1/4.


----------



## john2005

Smitty was right (surprise) this one is a lot smaller than you think. Took a bit to figure out how to hold it. And I would say I have average sized hands whatever thats worth


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#203



















And the POS #205


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And one more of the #205, in honor of Patrick Leach.


----------



## Airframer

SW #203…


----------



## Buckethead

Nice one. Eric.


----------



## DLK

> One piece of Enablement heading to Don K tomorrow…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


My "Enablement" arrived a 60 1/2 complete with cherished Smitty cabinet shop shavings:









Sharpened it up and made some end grain shavings (birds eye maple) of my own:









Question: Is this the sort of end grain shavings I should expect or does it need better tuning. If so what should I do?


----------



## racerglen

194 Fibre board plane









Picked it up 30 0dd years ago for 10 or 15 bucks, not having fibreboard it's pretty much wall "art" 
if you can say that about it. 









1st house we had here had lots of it, but we'd moved by the time this showed up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Glen! You Dog, Nice Fiberboard Plane!!!!

And it looks great on your bench, Don. And I'd suggest it ain't the shavings but the result. As long as they're not powder, you got it right!


----------



## theoldfart

DonK, I wonder if Smitty recycled those shavings from the batch I sent him? hehe


----------



## racerglen

Smitty this exercise is astounding me, like I've got WHAT ? and it's a VIRGIN ? (Well actually I did sharpen the blade, hurmph, virtualy a backless single edge razor blade and tried to run a bevel in white pine just after I got it, yah, right, splitn splintering dig in chunk of..)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well, hey! I've only seen one in person, it's cool there's one here for the countdown. There was a bunch of engineering put into some of them, with all the parts they have. Just wish they were useful in any way, right?

Kevin, you just never know. There are times I recycle, of course… I'm curious: are you back in your shop now? Whatcha working' on?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

John, didn't see the #278 post until just now! Looks good, man, and it's one of my favorites for sure.


----------



## Mosquito

Anyone in need of some plow plane parts?










Just give me an address and I'll send 'em your way. I've already got what I wanted out of it (the depth stop)


----------



## DLK

> DonK, I wonder if Smitty recycled those shavings from the batch I sent him? hehe
> 
> - theoldfart


Next time be sure t sign each shaving, before sending to Smitty, then we will know. LOL


----------



## theoldfart

I may need to get a branding iron for high volume work!


----------



## DLK

Holy cow, I was digging through those shavings and look what I found …


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## DanKrager

A new LJ tradition is born…pack your goodies in signed shavings, reusing what you received! How cool.
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Thinkin' maybe a new tradition has been born, DanK called it.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, if anyone gets a box with a bunch of Mahogany shavings from Smitty… I forgot to sign 'em lol


----------



## DLK

I guess that explains the mahogany shavings you see in my box from Smitty (see post #47632).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's clear all the sh*t on the floor of my shop comes from Kevin and Mos, so at this point I expect both of them to report for shop cleaning tomorrow afternoon….


----------



## theoldfart

^ Smitty, you buying? If so as soon as I get back from FL I'll be there.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## theoldfart

Don, That tool is taking up too much space in you display so I'd be willing to let you give it too me! Just my wayof helping out.

Really fine work, you are the master


----------



## DLK

Don W: Where did you get that lever cap thumb screw … or did you make it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Don!


----------



## terryR

Very nice, DonW!
Looks quite heavy.
The sides have a great shape…more, please!


----------



## racerglen

Coolyoh Don !

Smitty, other than Sunday.. what's today ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How about #212 Scraper Plane (any out there of that jewel???) and the #220 Block plane today?


----------



## bandit571

Might have a couple Stanley #220s sitting around. One is a might older than the other. Not sure when they stopped making the adjuster with holes. Second one has an almost new look to it….

News update! Just "won" ( obo) a Millers Falls #11. $27. and change..counting shipping. Find out later this week IF they are any good…


----------



## donwilwol

> Don W: Where did you get that lever cap thumb screw … or did you make it?
> 
> - Combo Prof


I made it. I've been having some godaddy issues, so this is a mess, but here are some pictures.
http://www.timetestedtools.com/making-the-2015-toted-smoother---part-5.html


----------



## racerglen

220 cordovan and English G12-220


----------



## DLK

Don W… nice. Gives me an idea.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Mosquito

Don, those make me look at the pile of parts I've got in progress, and want to throw them away lol


----------



## Tugboater78

My 220 is on the right..









I think its my 220 anyway, this was taken after a rehoning/cleaning session..
Not home to get a single pic of it.










The coils of shavings in this pic, my fiance took and used to ask her wedding party. Wrote on them asking if they would stand with her. Recoiled and stuffed in a balloon with some glitter filled balloon. Gqve to her ladies with a safety pin to pop them with.

I still have a box of Smitty shavings that i keep some plane and saw totes in, on a shelf in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Block planes









That Buck Brothers one is built like a 220. There is a newer Stanley one in there, somewhere…


----------



## john2005

Just got back from another rust hunting adventure. This time with summerfi Bob. We both got a couple goodies.





































This is the same guy that has all the #45s.

Anybody got a lead on cutters for a Siegley #2 combination plane?


----------



## john2005

Just got back from another rust hunting adventure. This time with summerfi Bob. We both got a couple goodies.





































This is the same guy that has all the #45s.

Anybody got a lead on cutters for a Siegley #2 combination plane?


----------



## donwilwol

A siegley #2, nice find.


----------



## summerfi

Here's my part of the rust hunt John and I went on. A rusty No. 7, a very nice No. 135 Liberty Bell, a 42X set and a handle for a No. 7 Disston.


----------



## donwilwol

nice haul you 2!


----------



## Mosquito

Very sweet find on the Siegley!


----------



## john2005

I'm not sure how I missed it on the first look out there. I'm pretty sure I went through the box it was in as some of the other stuff looked familiar, but I am sure glad I got to go back.

Too bad there weren't any cutters with it, might be fun to play with. Might have to ship it to you Chris to have you tell me how it all works….


----------



## Mosquito

I've been watching the various Siegley No. 2's that end up on eBay with an itchy trigger finger… won't lie ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

Just discovered I also have a g12-220. Does not having an adjustable mouth limit this plane?

I have a 60-1/2 but I hate not having a lateral to keep the iron in place when skewing it.


----------



## TheFridge

Got these for 75$ and 4 boards of cypress. Record 043 plow and 151 spokeshave. that plow is a cute little bugger


----------



## john2005

Same guy also has a #7 sized Buck Brothers, corrugated sole, with adjustable throat. It looks as if the throat adjustment would be similar to a #62, but the sliding plate and knob were missing. Kinda disappointed about that.

Hey Chris, I'll see if I can get a #45 cutter to work. If so maybe we can have some fun yet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I got two or three #220s, but failed to get pics this evening. It'll have to wait until tomorrow…

Monday: #238 (Weatherstrip plow plane), #239 (Special dado plane), #239 1/2, #248 (Plow plane) and #248A.


----------



## bandit571

Got a couple better views of the Dungeon Shop's 220s. Not all are Stanley made, though









Nice knobs. One is just a hair older than the rest. Might be looking at a replacement cap for the "new" one









As the lever is missing. The "other" one is from Buck Brothers. 









But, at least it does have a lateral lever.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#220s










And a Type 21 #220 as well (I have too many):










And the diminuitive #238:


----------



## john2005

I dang near bought one of those this weekend^. Just couldn't justify it. Looks interesting enough though. I am pretty sure it was a 239 too. Oh well, I dont intend to lose sleep over it…

220, I believe to be Union with a Stanley blade? Dunno.


----------



## Dcase

I was on vacation in Las Vegas last week and I got way behind.. Wow.. Trying to catch up..

Lot of great pictures guys!

I picked up a few new planes over the weekend. I will share pics soon.


----------



## putty

Nice Smitty,
Are you finding much use for the 238, seems best suited to small projects.


----------



## ShaneComeBack

So the old rusty number 5 I thought I had is actually a not so rusty number 4 with pretty good japanning so I'm just gonna leave that alone. The tote however was broken and I fixed that up and had started sanding it before life got too busy to do anything else to it. The tote and knob are painted black (I guess it's a wartime plane?) and chipping pretty bad so I'm thinking of just cleaning them up real good and giving them a stain to get the more traditional look.



















One of my co-workers also said he was gonna give me his ex-father in laws bailey no 5. I've been hounding him about selling the two he has but today he said he just flat out give me one!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Putty, the #238 is ideally suited for making dados of drawers, and I definitely use it that way. Can't do cross-grain and the rods are are the short side; those along with it's smallish size pegs it for me. If I had a Record 043, I might be able to make a comparison to that tool that would be credible. But that's the image in my mind, anyway.


----------



## Slyy

Wow I feel horribly behind in the Plane Thread, I missed some seriously good Plane Porn in here, 300 posts behind or so! Good news is I finally can join the ranks of the Heft and Hubris with the Union No 8. I picked up two weeks ago, it's missing the rear tote and looks likely to have a broken tote screw I'll need to get out but I think its likely doable. Also, if anyones got a replacement tote screw and tote I'd certainly be interested in offering ya something for them, not sure what kind of screw pitch the Union is likely to have.


----------



## Dcase

Newest plane to my collection.. I love it!


----------



## Slyy

oh Dan! Jealous! You're a man of the future now!!


----------



## racerglen

Well Bucko, that looks mighty fine, just like the shavings, well l done Dan !


----------



## DLK

What number Miller Falls is it?


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like the same size as a 9


----------



## john2005

Nice Dan!


----------



## DLK

TOF that would be my guess too.


----------



## bandit571

Might be the No. 709?


----------



## Pimzedd

Went to a sale for the estate of a carpenter on Friday. I knew there were several planes including a Stanley No. 7. When I got there, a fellow I know that buys and sells tools for a business was no. 1 in line. Of course he got the planes. We both began to walk around the garage looking for hidden gold. He walked by a dark corner and kept on walking. I took a closer look and here is what he missed! $20.


----------



## JayT

Dan got an elusive Buck! Congrats.


----------



## Mosquito

Sweet score Dan! Much nicer looking than mine, but mine's got a DonW knob lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats to Jake and Bill and Dan! A man of the future, love that!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#271 Small Router Planes tomorrow!!!


----------



## Dcase

Yes, my Buck Rogers is the #709.. It is a bit longer then a #4 size. I have always found the BR planes very interesting and I have wanted one for a while. I would like to get the 714 someday as well..


----------



## WayneC

Someone say small router planes…










Oh and as you can see I survived India. I did see some impressive hardwood logs and a few woodworking shops from the road. Did not have time to explore.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Welcome back, Wayne! Too bad you didn't get any free time…

Nice pic. We're almost done with our Planes by the Numbers exercise.


----------



## bandit571

On it's way to the Dungeon Shop….Sears ( BRIGHT RED) #107-37033

Everything on it suggests it is a Millers Falls made plane. Might get it tomorrow's mail.

There is another heading this way, from Michigan. It is a Millers falls #11, T 4. Should be here at the same time. Might have at least someting to do for a day or two. That red paint will just have to go, though.


----------



## Tim457

Glad you made it back without Delhi belly Wayne, too bad there wasn't time for play.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Two-seventy-eight tomorrow! Sneak peek:


----------



## john2005

Ohhhh goodie!


----------



## donwilwol

We're gonna need a double sided calendar this year.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A fave use of the #278 is chiseling. Lots of planes purported to do this operation, but the #278 works best for me. A distant second would be a shoulder, like the #93, for close-in work.


----------



## Dcase

I have a #278 but it is missing a couple key parts.. I need an iron and the cap to hold iron down. I also don't have a fence for it.. I got it for dirt cheap because it was missing parts and it was also braised… If anyone comes across the parts I need let me know.. I would love to put it to use.


----------



## terryR

No 278 here, but it certainly looks like a cool tool.
Another late plane…my LN 271.


----------



## racerglen




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, the small routers have come out! Looking good, especially the Veritas types. Those would be a LV tool I'd choose over LN if I were buying new.


----------



## Ripthorn

Question for the collective that has skew block planes: How often do you use it without the side vs. with the side. I just had a crazy idea as to how I could make an infill skew block plane and how to fixture the sole for cutting, but permanently affixing the side would make it much more manageable. However, if that greatly reduces it's utility, then I would see if I can rework my design.


----------



## WayneC

> Glad you made it back without Delhi belly Wayne, too bad there wasn t time for play.
> 
> - Tim


Well…. Think I am recovered after a couple of days


----------



## JayT

> Question for the collective that has skew block planes: How often do you use it without the side vs. with the side. I just had a crazy idea as to how I could make an infill skew block plane and how to fixture the sole for cutting, but permanently affixing the side would make it much more manageable. However, if that greatly reduces it s utility, then I would see if I can rework my design.
> 
> - Ripthorn


I use it more with the side off. There is almost nothing that the 140 can do with the side on that I can't do with a standard low angle block plane, which was cheaper and is easier to sharpen and set. The only reason I invested the $$$ in the 140 was to have the rabbetting ability.

It does get occasional use as a block plane with the side on, but usually only when the regular low angle block needs sharpened.


----------



## Dcase

^ I agree with JayT… I got a deal on my 140 because it was missing the screw that holds the side plate on.. So I have never used mine with the side and never have I wished that I could use it with the side on..


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I emailed stanley to see if they had a iron for the #71 and they don't but referred me to these people, they don't have one either,but here is a source for some stanley/millers falls parts.
http://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/stanley.html


----------



## WayneC

> I emailed stanley to see if they had a iron for the #71 and they don t but referred me to these people, they don t have one either,but here is a source for some stanley/millers falls parts.
> http://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/stanley.html
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


Have you looked at lee valley.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?c=&p=52609&cat=1,41182,48945


----------



## JayT

The Veritas router plane cutters will fit a Stanley #71, you just have to flip the adjuster over.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=52609&cat=1,41182,48945,52609

Edit: I see Wayne and I are thinking alike, and at the same time.


----------



## WayneC




----------



## Mosquito

I'd also go with the LV irons over St James Bay. I can almost guarantee that unless it's an eBay auction and he's actually got the irons made already, the LV ones would show up *well* before the St James Bay irons would.

I've got all LV irons for my #71, they work perfectly.


----------



## DLK

The LV irons did not fit my #71 but with some filing they can be made to fit. So…. I think it depends a bit on what type of #71 you have, mine is a type 2.


----------



## upchuck

Combo Prof-
How did the irons not fit? Where did you file the irons to make them fit?


----------



## bandit571

A box came in the mail today, had a special plane inside









About 11" long. Has a 1-3/4" wide iron, too. Millers Falls No. 11 stamped on the side. Didn't take all that long to clean up









Looks like rosewood for the handles, too. Nothing broken, either. Spent under $20 for the whole thing. 









Just about the same size as the Stanley 4 square junior jack. Maybe the Stanley will now be an "extra".....


----------



## DLK

> Combo Prof-
> How did the irons not fit? Where did you file the irons to make them fit?
> 
> - upchuck


The sides were slightly thicker in both directions. (Just barely so.) I learned in correspondence with Lee Valley that the shaft is not hardened and can be diminished by filing. I have yet to do so. Maybe I can try it this evening.
But I am confident that the small adjustment can be made.


----------



## DLK

*Upchuck* and everyone I went out and remeasured the #71 router bits from Lee Valley. They are 0.7 mm thicker (in both directions) then the blade that fits my type 2 Stanley #71 router plane. I tried ti file them and yes I can remove metal, but its not easy and so I cannot remove it fast enough. So I tried lapping with 220 and also the belt sander. The belt sander (medium grit) did a better job but still not good enough. It would be days of sanding I think. So I want some recommendations on what to do? Bench grinder? Get a coarser file? (If so what file?) Buy a diamond plate? Go to a machine shop? Give up and just build a wooden router plane?

So please someone tell me what I should try to do?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pics would help (showing the 'not fitting')


----------



## MNclone

Stanley 5 1/2 going to work on a mesquite slab. #4 waiting her turn in the background.


----------



## DLK

O.K. Here are some pics that show the 'not fitting' of a Veritas bit. The collar cannot be slid down to lock the bit in place.



















Now how it should fit, shown with the original bit.



















Lastly a (fuzzy) picture of the two bits side by side where you can see that the
Veritas bit is 0.7mm too wide.










BTW Lee Valley has been very decent about this. I just think that these Veritas bits are designed to fit latter types of the Stanley 71 router plane. Mine is a type 2 and early model, before the depth adjuster.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good news is, I understand the problem. Bad news is, I have no suggestion. :-(


----------



## DLK

Yea, Smitty, I was afraid of that.

It might be cheapest for me to e-bay e-buy a later type 71, that is sold with no bits.

Or I should just make a router plane designed to work with the Veritas Bits.

I'm sure the universe will show me the way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Closed throat, open throat.

Grinder?


----------



## upchuck

Combo Prof-
Thanks for the photos. If I understand the issue then I would only file or grind down the one corner of the shaft of the blade that is preventing the collar from slipping down over the cutter and blade support post. That is the one corner that is in line with the cutting part of the blade. It is not a precision surface so I wouldn't use lapping diamond stones or sandpaper. Fine or grind and fit.
Or if that won't fix it what would happen if you filed 1/64th of an inch from the insides of the front and back of the collar? And maybe a swipe or two from the front of the support post?


----------



## WayneC




----------



## DLK

> Closed throat, open throat.
> 
> Grinder?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I have a type 2 … so closed throat and no depth adjustment. (Or are you responding to my now deleted question about 70 vs 70 1/2?)


----------



## Tim457

> *Upchuck* and everyone I went out and remeasured the #71 router bits from Lee Valley. They are 0.7 mm thicker (in both directions) then the blade that fits my type 2 Stanley #71 router plane. I tried ti file them and yes I can remove metal, but its not easy and so I cannot remove it fast enough. So I tried lapping with 220 and also the belt sander. The belt sander (medium grit) did a better job but still not good enough. It would be days of sanding I think. So I want some recommendations on what to do? Bench grinder? Get a coarser file? (If so what file?) Buy a diamond plate? Go to a machine shop? Give up and just build a wooden router plane?
> 
> So please someone tell me what I should try to do?
> 
> - Combo Prof


Eric's the metal worker, but yep pretty sure you just need a coarser file. Get a coarse double cut file. Double cut files are the ones with diamond looking patterns on them from the cuts going in two directions. Double cut files remove more material faster. In American pattern files a 12" file has coarser teeth than a smaller file of the same cut so get the largest one with the coarsest teeth you can. And hopefully you have somewhere decent to buy them like a local hardware store because Nicholson files are garbage now.

With a decent coarse file you should have these down to size in a few minutes if you have a half decent vice to hold them in while filing. Filing will be way faster than lapping. And consider using or making a file guard since you are filing a blade.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, it was deleted? Sorry, but Yes.


----------



## DLK

> Combo Prof-
> Thanks for the photos. If I understand the issue then I would only file or grind down the one corner of the shaft of the blade that is preventing the collar from slipping down over the cutter and blade support post. That is the one corner that is in line with the cutting part of the blade. It is not a precision surface so I wouldn t use lapping diamond stones or sandpaper. Fine or grind and fit.


I don't think that will do it. I think the geometry is such that the sides need to be reduced. But I'll look at it again tomorrow.


> Or if that won t fix it what would happen if you filed 1/64th of an inch from the insides of the front and back of the collar? And maybe a swipe or two from the front of the support post?
> 
> - upchuck


This may work, but I hate the idea of altering the antique. It was what the folks at Veritas suggested. Also would need to be 1/32 of an inch.


----------



## Airframer

That is a tough one but what I would try first is to file down the inside rear wall of the retaining collar slightly to get the clearance you need. Those collars are easy to find and replace if things go badly and it should allow the collar to still fit the new and original bits without altering the tool it's self or the new expensive router blade. It is also a softer metal than the blade and would only take a few swipes of any file to get the job done.


----------



## DLK

*Airframer* thats an idea that might actually work, I can probably use a Triangular File to do it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tomorrow: #282 and #283 scrapers!


----------



## john2005

I just can't get over how small it is. I just had a bigger expectation. What it lacks in size it sure makes up for in function though.


----------



## chrisstef

Anyone have any experience with the Woodriver side rabbet plane? WC has it on sale and for $60 clams it seems like it would awfully useful and a lot easier than finding a 98 & 99 package deal.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/151239/WoodRiver-Side-Rabbet-Plane.aspx

I got some paypal money burning an e-hole in my pocket.


----------



## Mosquito

I was curious too, 'Stef.


----------



## DLK

*UpChuck*, *Smitty* and particularly *Airframer* Success!

I took Airframer {my new buddy  } advice got out a triangle file and worked the inside edges of the pentagonal shaped collar that are incident to to the bit and the opposite edge that is incident to the back. It was a lot like flattening the frog of a plane so that the blade lies flat.










The sequence of events and good fortunes that provides me success in these endeavors continues to amaze me.

I happened to have picked up the router plane for pennies years ago at a garage sale before I knew what it was for and before I was into hand planes. It was my wife that encourage me to get it, because it was a cool looking tool to hang some day on the wall. I happened to have been at an estate sale and inquired about the metal bench vice used to hold the collar for the filing. It was still attached to the bench with no sale tag. I offered $5 and they sold it. I happened to acquire the triangular file while rust hunting for chisels and block planes. In a moment of weakness I got the bits from Lee Valley. They did not fit but I did not return them. Then I just happened to post about them not fitting in this forum and got some useful help. (I had posted earlier in the restoration forum to no avail.) I am lucky to have e-met the folks here and awed by the knowledge and generosity of the lumber jocks.

Thanks to you all and in this particularly to Smitty, UpChuck and Airframer.

The universe smiled on me today.


----------



## Airframer

That's great! I am glad it worked out for ya.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Outstanding, Don! Sounds like you've got a fine working tool now, and one you don't have a lot invested in to get it working. Well done.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It had been like six months since I bought a plane. I was starting to twitch. 









The handle isn't very comfortable but she works pretty well. I like curves on my furniture….. so this should be handy.


----------



## john2005

^Excellent! I just picked one up but haven't used it yet. Looking forward to it though.


----------



## Dcase

^ I know that twitch feeling! Very nice looking 113… If you cant get comfortable with that handle I would recommend keeping an eye out for a #20. I find the 20 a lot more comfortable to hold.. They both work the same though.


----------



## bandit571

Picked up an original box with two planes in it today….









Yeah, the blue thing is a Corsair 9" plane. With the box it came in. But…look a little closer









Little Giant Razor blade plane. Still had a Wilkinson blade in it. Trying to figure out how to use this rounded bottom plane. Kind of egg shaped in the profile.

The chisels were just a $1 each, and the 4-pack of saws was $2 for the bundle….









Might be something in there worth cleaning up…


----------



## planepassion

Nice pickups Bandit. The panel saw with the faceplate should clean up nicely.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#232 Scraper:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#289 tomorrow!


----------



## lateralus819

John- What is that little rabbet plane? Looks very cool!


----------



## WayneC

I wish I had a 289.  High on my list.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've not been excited about it just yet. Don't know why. But I'm sure it'll find an 'in' one of these days.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> #232 Scraper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smitty I've got that same scaper, and I didn't even know it had a number. It's even got a SW blade.

Got it from Walt at brass city. He told me a story about how he scraped his inlaws floors with on of those buggers. Doesn't sound fun. That thing is awesome for scraping glue though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I found that one at an antique store for a few bucks, and decided it needed a home. No blade, but that's what old saw plate is for, right? And it is about the right pitch for glue scraping'...


----------



## john2005

> John- What is that little rabbet plane? Looks very cool!
> 
> - lateralus819


#278.

I'm with Wayne on the 289 want list.


----------



## TheFridge

I got the right tool for glue scraping… Cash and one of the Mexican dudes that hang around Home Depot.


----------



## john2005

I'll scrape glue for cash. Not good at much else and I got a tool addiction to feed…


----------



## TheFridge

If I'm ever in Montana I will look you up. The odds are slim to none though. Especially not within 2 months of winter.

Speaking of addictions. I had to convince my wife that the Baggie with with stuff label citric acid wasn't for tripping. And the baking soda wasn't to bring me down.


----------



## john2005

Shoot, winter never even came this year. Had one week of "cold" in Nov and that was about it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here ya go. You can see there's two pieces of steel. That's the way Walt sent it. Top one stiffens it sorta like a chipbreaker. Bottom honed at 45 then rolled a bit. Works well this way.


----------



## racerglen

Any ideas on this one ? Was my grandfather in laws.








crappy pic of blade, "Hunt M'FG Co" 








No other marks









and no provision for a mouth adjusting cam..


----------



## donwilwol

Glen, it looks like a early 9 1/2. Don't know about Hunt.


----------



## racerglen

Don what's throwing me off is absolutly no markings on the casting, no made in USA, nothing, but I see by Walter the locking lever is under the cap like this, for a 9 1/2 type 6.


----------



## donwilwol

The absolute "no markings" is normal for the earlier models. What makes me wonder about it being a Stanley is the side profile. In The earlier models the hump was more to the back. Keen Kutter, Union, Ohio all had the lever about the same time I think. It may be a old knock off.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glen, sounds like a early Stanley patent violator! Need to file a report with the proper authorities immediately, and send me the plane to me for safekeeping while the case is working it's way through the system.


----------



## bandit571

Exhibit A?









Needs a new iron, though.

As for yesterday's haul..









How does one use that egg shaped plane? Little Giant Razor Plane, complete with a Wilkinson blade in it. And, a freebie, to boot. 
Those chisels? Drop forged. Blue and silver label logos. Looks like leather caps, too. Will sharpen back up. $1 each.


----------



## racerglen

I see what you're seeing Don with the hump when I look again at Walter and Patrick's Blood and Gore and the Bandit exhibit. Do I detect some Smitty LUST brewing ? It's been sharpened but I'm only now moving to some more carefull cleaning to try and find any more clues, the body japanning is still quite good, the cap not so much, think it's been sort of sitting on a shelf in my shop for about 30 years at this point.

Bandit, I posted a similar plane a ways back but with more of a conventional sole, have found it to be more of a Balsa wood type thing , like the X-Acto plane








Although mine is a dual blade type with a curved section.


----------



## bandit571

From what I have found out, these were a two piece set. Both came in the same box. Mine is a single blade, but has two mouths so that each of the curved areas can work.

I guess Hobby Lobby still carries the blades for it.

That blue plane shaped object with it









Is a Corsair C-4 by Great Neck Tool Co. With it's original box, mind you. Took the iron out….yep, was in bevel up, chipbreaker right on the bevel. Iron needs a good trip over the stones, but seems to be ok. Lot better than those Normal Great Neck planes. This even has wood handles…...oooooh,aaahhh. And not them ugly plastic ones. Menards was still selling a Great Neck smoother….for 29.95…This C-4 cost me 6 bucks, and had the razor plane thrown in free.

Awaiting at the mail box today, have a Millers Falls made Sears smoother arriving by Pony Express….We be way beyond Snail Mail, today.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good stuff, Bandit.

I have one of those razor blade things… it's fireplace fodder (it's a wood body), nothing else. Hate to say it, but sometimes it's the truth. Bad tools do exist, even bad hand tools.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

racerglen, a 110?


----------



## Dcase

A number of years back I sold my Stanley #2.. It wasn't a plane that I used much and it was mostly for show. I sold it because I wanted the money to buy other planes that I would use more.. After a while I regretted selling it and I started wishing I would have kept it.

Well I just recently won myself another #2 off Ebay. I think I got a pretty good deal on it.. I won it for less then what I sold mine for that is for sure. I should have it next week. I will hopefully hang on to it this time.

There are several other planes that I have sold and ended up regretting.. the #10, 113, and #72 are a few that come to mind..

Any of you guys sell a plane or tool then regret it later?


----------



## JayT

Sell a tool? Sacrilege. 

I think the only person that hasn't regretted selling/parting with a tool is someone who has never owned any.


----------



## bandit571

Well the Pony Express just dropped off a plane shaped object awhile ago. Mostly a RED colour. Seems to have been made for SEARS by Millers Falls. The kind with the RED lever cap, with black letters printed on it. Iron is almost like new. Already have it cleaned up. Has a No.107-37033 stamped into the left side. Looks like a type 5.

Have the Corsair all cleaned and sharpened back up. This one seems a lot better than the old Great Neck smooth planes out there. There is zero backlash in the adjusters.  None. Took maybe ten minutes to get the iron flat, another ten to sharpen. Even have the chipbreaker mated, without any gaps. Might be worth that six bucks. And keep the good planes away from the nasty stuff. Like hidden staples in a board…..

Oh,BTW, The Sears has a label on the rear handle….


----------



## jmartel

> Sell a tool? Sacrilege.
> 
> I think the only person that hasn t regretted selling/parting with a tool is someone who has never owned any.
> 
> - JayT


Or people who have bought a much better version of that tool. I couldn't get rid of my old Craftsman TS fast enough. Dropped it off at a coworker's house on my drive up to the Grizzly showroom to pick up the new one.


----------



## JayT

> Or people who have bought a much better version of that tool. I couldn t get rid of my old Craftsman TS fast enough. Dropped it off at a coworker s house on my drive up to the Grizzly showroom to pick up the new one.
> 
> - jmartel


I didn't mean to imply that people regret every tool they've parted with. I've sold many that don't have an effect in any way (other than possibly helping my bank account, which then promptly gets reduced again by buying another tool), but there always seems to be at least one or two that you find a use for not too long after it's gone.


----------



## jmartel

Well in that case, then yes.


----------



## Airframer

Confession time.. I waxed the soles of the planes I was using today for the first time.. never really thought it was necessary or did enough to justify digging around for some wax….. I am officially an idiot.. a waxed sole is the only way to go.. holy geebus what a difference! I nearly tossed my #8 across the shop on the first swipe it was that much easier to move around. I'll go back to licking some windows now.. carry on!


----------



## donwilwol

> Confession time.. I waxed the soles of the planes I was using today for the first time.. never really thought it was necessary or did enough to justify digging around for some wax….. I am officially an idiot.. a waxed sole is the only way to go.. holy geebus what a difference! I nearly tossed my #8 across the shop on the first swipe it was that much easier to move around. I ll go back to licking some windows now.. carry on!
> 
> - Airframer


Its amazing was a little lub can do for a relationship.


----------



## racerglen

(shhh, Don, the children are still awake ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

> (shhh, Don, the children are still awake ;-)
> 
> - racerglen


Oops!


----------



## jmartel

> Confession time.. I waxed the soles of the planes I was using today for the first time.. never really thought it was necessary or did enough to justify digging around for some wax….. I am officially an idiot.. a waxed sole is the only way to go.. holy geebus what a difference! I nearly tossed my #8 across the shop on the first swipe it was that much easier to move around. I ll go back to licking some windows now.. carry on!
> 
> - Airframer


I had that same thought when I first tried it a couple months ago. I had the wax already out so was like "what the hell, why not?" About fell over.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh for gosh sake… Had no idea folks had no idea about wax. Shoulda talked more about it, it's a godsend. Especially with joinery planes.


----------



## DLK

Whats in that can with rags in it that Sellers is always wiping his planes with?


----------



## DocBailey

^ 3-in-1 oil


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, a few reprised pics of the #78, #278 and #289 (I missed the #289 party yesterday, sorry):


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, today is the #292, #340 or #378 if anyone has those! Tomorrow, the #444, then bedrocks, and We're Done!


----------



## Buckethead

About this wax thingy… What type of wax?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Whats in that can with rags in it that Sellers is always wiping his planes with?
> 
> - Combo Prof


I have a rag that's pretty much soak with wd40 and I wipe my plane with it before I put them away. Works pretty darn well. Course I buy wd40 by the gallon because I use it as my honing oil.



> About this wax thingy… What type of wax?
> 
> - Buckethead


Most just use a block of paraffin. The stuff you can find in the canning section at the store. Craftsmanstudio.com throws in block of their wax when you buy a plane. I love that stuff. It must be a mix of beeswax and paraffin….or sumpin like that. 









I always use wax on planes.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Johnson's paste works fine too;just make sure whatever you use doesn't have silicone.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I melted a couple of those larger candles we weren't using anymore in a pie tin, let it cool and cut the block into pieces.


----------



## bandit571

Used Tea Light candles for quite a while.

Traded off three junker planes, ones I wouldn't even make my money back on. In return, with no money exchanged mind you….a Stanley Bailey No.6c with a pre SW iron. Have it soaking right now, to see how many patent dates are behind the frog. This also has a LOW know, and plain brass nuts.

There was a second part of this trade..a Disston back saw. With the disston etch on the back/spline. Might be a no. 4? Will get to cleaning it after the No.6c is about done. Then maybe some pictures. With or without the mud?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

With, Pls.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, you asked for it









The groovy bottom, and the fancy frog









This is a two date plane, and the back porch









And that Disston saw









Have also found an etch. This may not be a No. 4, this has a steel back. Will need a wee bit of clean up, on both of these?


----------



## racerglen

church garage sale finds today..








25 dollars for the pair and after a quick hone










They appear almost unused but if they're to join the user stable they'll need some easing of the sharp edges in the rear tote.


----------



## DonBroussard

DonW-Now THAT was funny!

I picked up a small double-ended hand plane a few days ago while rustiquing in north Arkansas:










Overall length of just over 5"; iron says "Sargent" and "New Haven" in an oval logo on it and is 1-⅝" wide. The body has "22" stamped (not cast) into the floor of the inside of the body. I did a bit of googling (ended up on DonW's site) and it resembles the Sargent 227 but the body shape is different and the length of the 227 is also longer. It is also possible that a PO had modified the length from some reason. I did notice that one end has two abandoned holes in the side of the body where a pin used to be. I also noticed that the pin on one side looks factory installed with machined ends, whereas the other pin has peened ends.

Any other ideas on its ID? Thanks in advance for the consultation.


----------



## donwilwol

DonB, lets see some more pictures. Its not a #227 unless its had some major modifications. It IS cool!


----------



## DonBroussard

DonW-

Here ya go:


----------



## MNclone

I've seen a couple reference to graphite wax. Would that be used on planes too?


----------



## bandit571

Might have this Type 10 Stanley No. 6c about ready to show off…









Looked like a dog had gnawed on the handle. Sanded it back a bit. Wipe on/wipe off BLO









Most of the Japanning is still there, too. Very small wheel. There is two patent dates, and a frog adjust bolt. Frog did need a lot of touch up.









Now have a hammer drill/driver. Made good use of it on most of the bolts. A few hammers, then switch to driver. Got the iron cleaned, flattened, and sharpened up, and the chipbreaker mated to it.









Lever cap was so black and nasty, took a while to get it this shiny. No chips, or cracks to be found anywhere on this plane. Need to clear the bench tomorrow, and try for some shavings. This and the Disston No.9 backsaw were the trades I made today, for three junker planes. Those junker planes cost me about 30 bucks…..I think I got my money's worth back? Oh, BTW That plane is a c model..









Have yet to find so much as a single crack anywhere. May have to clean the grooves, one more time. Iron has that funny Stanley Rule and Level Co. logo stamped into it, the hole at the end of the slot is near the edge. Almost a full length iron. Might just be able to use this old plane….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Bandit! I'm guessing it'll become a fixture for you. Might even have to clear a spot for it in one of the tool chests?


----------



## bandit571

This gives me a second #6c. First one was a DE6c, and now this one. Right now, it is sitting beside my Millers Falls No.11, and makes the junior jack look ….TINY.

Figured I traded a ParPlus #5 Jack, and a RED Sears #4 ( 107-37033) for the #6. Seemed like a fair deal….


----------



## racerglen

I'd say so Bandit, fair's fair..lol


----------



## kiefer

Hi Guys

Here is a treat for you if you like old hand tools and it is right here in the USA.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/95938

Klaus


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, if you haven't seen the video, now's a good time!


----------



## WhoMe

Nice editing job Smitty. The music is nice and dramatic.
The opening quotes and awards screen was cool but I really liked the closing credits screen. ME, ME, ME, ME…..
That was too funny


----------



## TheFridge

Fella I bought a couple planes from used Gulf Wax. He said I could get it at Walmart.


----------



## john2005

Hahaha, Smitty.


----------



## Buckethead

> Hi Guys
> 
> Here is a treat for you if you like old hand tools and it is right here in the USA.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/95938
> 
> Klaus - kiefer


1) follow the link

2) look at the things

3) weep


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Last call for the Chronology! Bedrocks today and tomorrow, and that'll wrap it up!

Been an awesome journey, Friends!


----------



## racerglen

604 C


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

With decal, that's sweet!


----------



## Dcase

I don't have any Bedrocks to share.. I have to admit the couple times I got my hands on a Bedrock out in the wild I cleaned them up and re-sold them. They are fine planes but the resale value is hard to resist. As users I really don't think they are much if any better then the Bailey style. Someday I may start collecting them though and get a full set..

I do have something else to share though.. Got my recently purchased #2 in the mail today! I was a little bit worried on what this one was going to look like. The photos on Ebay were not great but I got what I think is a really good deal on it. Not sure what type it is but lever cap is not stamped and it has a SW iron. Tote is in perfect shape but the knob has crack in it. The japanning is also in really good shape. I don't see any rust. It was well taken care of. I am not going to tamper with the patina at all on this one. I love it how it is. I am just going to tune it up and get it working again.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, looks great. #2s follow the type studies 'mostly,' so it looks like yours would be a Type 12 or early 13, given the plain lever cap mixed with tall knob.

And I'd use it just like that, too.


----------



## putty

I prematurely posted this earlier with the no.3's, but here it is again. It's a 603-C 
My Dad's grandfather bought this new for my Dad when he was a youngster. ( I wish he would have bought the whole set!)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I suppose it's a fitting day to bust this one out of the archives.


----------



## lateralus819

^


----------



## putty

Ha!
Nice collection there Red!!!


----------



## putty

duplicate


----------



## WayneC




----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, you need to send those to me to make room for those 101's :0)


----------



## donwilwol

604,5,6,7,8.


----------



## JayT

> 604,5,6,7,8.
> 
> - Don W


Are you starting a Bedrock Dance Troupe?


----------



## ToddJB

604 Roundrock - though sadly missing the correct cap.


----------



## donwilwol

> 604,5,6,7,8.
> 
> - Don W
> 
> Are you starting a Bedrock Dance Troupe?
> 
> - JayT


you bet!!


----------



## JayT

OK, I've got your chorus line right here. See how nicely they stay in formation.










Front to back, 608, 607, 606, 605, 604-1/2 & 604. The 607 is a type 2 and 604 is a type 3. All the rest are type 4's.


----------



## JayT

Here's a more recent shot with the type 3 605-1/2 sneaking into the middle (picked it up after the previous shot was taken). They're still keeping pretty good formation.


----------



## WayneC

> Wayne, you need to send those to me to make room for those 101 s :0)
> 
> - theoldfart


The 101s have still not shipped…


----------



## theoldfart

Wonder if the guy figured out just what he had and is stalling?


----------



## Mosquito

No bedrocks here, just 2 Keen Kutters made from the old round sided bedrock molds


----------



## WayneC

> Wonder if the guy figured out just what he had and is stalling?
> 
> - theoldfart


I hope not…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What good things come?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My lone Bedrock, a #4C.


----------



## racerglen

Didn't realize we were unloading whole families today..
605 and a half C


















All she wrote :-(


----------



## john2005

Dang, nice planes boys.

And Smitty takin it up a notch by buying a plane just to have one for the given day…


----------



## MNclone

WWII era 603. Thick casting, hardwood knob/tote with steel bolts. Must have been pretty late in the war because it is equipped with a Dunlap lever cap and iron. ( ran out of stanley ones?)


----------



## lateralus819

Anyone in need of some #113 parts? Broke a piece off the casting and I don't feel like fixing it lol.


----------



## putty

Took these screenshots from the Antique Roadshow tonight.
Stanley 42 appraised at 2000.00
Stanley No.1 appraised at 5000.00
The owner acted surprised… I think he knew what he had.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

John, can't accept the award. This is what came today:










Type 2 -ish #10 1/2!


----------



## upchuck

I finally got my photo posting issue fixed.
No *Bedrocks* in my herd… but a couple of imposters. In the middle is a Keen Kutter K4-1/2c and on the right is a L-N 4-1/2 both with bedrock style beds. The Marsh/*Rockford* 4-1/2 on the left is a fine plane with a standard sort of Stanley/Bailey style type 11-13 bed.









This second photo shows the 50 degree angle of the blade bed on the L-N (in the background) vs. the 45 degree angle of the other two.










And a Thank You to the person or persons who thought of this idea of a Plane by the Numbers Countdown. I'm sorry that I've not been able to participate but I've enjoyed the plane porn. It's been fun to see the wide assortment of hand planes. Especially, thanks to Smitty for keeping track of what day it was for which plane.


----------



## theoldfart

Up, I think it was Smitty who came up with it.


----------



## CFrye

> Hi Guys
> 
> Here is a treat for you if you like old hand tools and it is right here in the USA.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/95938
> 
> Klaus - kiefer
> 
> 1) follow the link
> 
> 2) look at the things
> 
> 3) weep
> 
> - Buckethead


Read here that the museum is closed. 
Look at 2008 video here. Sigh
Weep more.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kevin, did you spot the signed shaving n the pic above?


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I missed it. In fact looking back I still can't find it; old eyes I guess. I did see some minty fresh looking GP mitre box accessories though!
Edit, just found it. Was looking at wrong pic


----------



## bandit571

Seem to have an excess of iron with grooves









L) Stanley T10 #6c…..R) DE6c by Union. Tried the Stanley out in the till









That is Stanley T17 #5-1/2 sitting beside the Stanley #6c. Other side of the Jumbo jack is a T5 Sargent #414, then a few Millers Falls thingys. May have to adjust the dividers to allow the bigger planes in?


----------



## Dcase

Smitty- That is a nice 10 1/2.

Nice Bedrocks guys..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll post a Goodell accessories update in the Mitrebox thread probably tomorrow. Shane did an awesome job… So good, in fact, the extension rod works perfectly with the OEM 'block' that came from your shipment! Oh, so nice to have what is now a functionally complete Box!


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, once I get my family affairs all settled i need to talk to Shane about a few things.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And I have to get him some detail on the rod 'fitting', should he make more of the sets.


----------



## Mosquito

Got me a Siegley #6 in the mail yesterday, but it showed up with packing peanuts instead of shavings…


----------



## Dcase

Mos- I really like the Siegley planes. The older style ones. They have unique iron adjustment. Solid user as well.


----------



## john2005

C'mon Chris, you know the rules! We want pictures.

Nice Smitty. 10 1/2 is on the wish list, but I haven't found a good one yet that I can afford.


----------



## DLK

> Hi Guys
> 
> Here is a treat for you if you like old hand tools and it is right here in the USA.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/95938
> 
> Klaus - kiefer
> 
> 1) follow the link
> 
> 2) look at the things
> 
> 3) weep
> 
> - Buckethead
> 
> Read here that the museum is closed.
> Look at 2008 video here. Sigh
> Weep more.
> 
> - CFrye


Rats. I just started on a trip plan to see it. O.K. I mentioned it to my wife who said "we'll talk".


----------



## Mosquito

Don't have any pictures of it yet, just unboxed it last night. Had too much going on yesterday to do anything with it. Will get some tonight. Needs some cleaning. Same type I think as my #7


----------



## Dcase

Don K, How far are you from Grand Rapids? There is a guy just outside of GR who has a small antique tool museum. He has a get together every year where tool collects from around the state all come over and trade/sell tools. I have gone a few years and am always amazed at how many planes and other old tools he has. There are thousands.


----------



## john2005

C'mon Chris, you know the rules! We want pictures.

Nice Smitty. 10 1/2 is on the wish list, but I haven't found a good one yet that I can afford.


----------



## DLK

*Dan*, according to google maps, I am 8 h 25 min driving to Grand Rapids. P.M. me some info on when he has his get together. Maybe I can talk my wife into taking a trip.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm holding out for a #10-1/2 like I got my #10… I paid $35 after shipping for my #10, so that would be nice for a #10-1/2 lol


----------



## ShaneComeBack

> And I have to get him some detail on the rod fitting , should he make more of the sets.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Yes Smitty please let me know how everything works out and if you have any recommendations on tweaking anything.

Feel free to message me anytime Kevin I'd be happy to help if there is anything I can make.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This is some good stuff for those who don't follow Schwarz' blog. Stanley hand plane instructional booklet from 1968 in pdf.

https://lostartpress.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/stanley_tool_guide_1968.pdf


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here's one of those bedrocks Dan let go….









And the every handsome 604….









I've got a few more bedrocks but they're all in the house.


----------



## putty

Thanks for sharing that Red, that is some good information for a novice like me!!!


----------



## Dcase

BigRed- I forgot all about that one.. Seeing all these pics of the Bedrocks is making me wish I had a set. Maybe I will start keeping an eye out for deals on them.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Putty- Stanley packed a lot of good info in those few pages ehh?

Dan- Imo they really were the most handsome mass produced plane to date. Fun to collect, but I admit Lie Nielsen's have knocked most of them out of my user till.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sometimes I think the walls are too high.


----------



## putty

I do have the try square down Smitty… I love the metal ceiling, bright and reflective!!


----------



## john2005

Do I stutter?

I dig it Smitty

I still remember how you beat me out of that #10 on the bay Mos. #bastard


----------



## Mosquito

lol oops


----------



## donwilwol

What'cha think fellas?


----------



## theoldfart

> Feel free to message me anytime Kevin I d be happy to help if there is anything I can make.
> 
> - ShaneComeBack


Shane, will do as soon as I get a few things taken care of family wise


----------



## ShaneA

Is that a 606 Red? That may be one I sold to Dan.

Six degrees of Bedrock…possibly?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It is a 606, but I think it was the one he got from the BIG purchase he made back in the day.


----------



## JayT

Clean work, Don, I like it. Might be camera angle, but the iron looks really long for the size of the plane. Is the plane that small or iron that big?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Someone is selling this on CL. I'm not interested in buying it, especially at the price, but I am curious because I haven't seen the form before. It's a Stanley, but what is it? Indicated as 10" long.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm thinking like JayT. Give that beautiful plane a shorter iron, rounded smartly at the top, and it'd be damn near irresistable.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-That looks like a No. 40 scrub plane to me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bill, curious, what's the CLer asking?

The #40 scrub is good for facing rough stock or using instead of a handsaw to take down the long edges of stock (vs. ripping).


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Bill-That looks like a No. 40 scrub plane to me.
> 
> - Don Broussard


A ha! Thanks!


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Bill, curious, what s the CLer asking?
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


$140


----------



## mramseyISU

Looking for a couple opinions here. I've got a line on a No 50, don't know if it's with or without blades. Any idea what it's worth so I know if it's a good buy or not?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ouch. At that price, I agree with your disinterest.

It'd be a buy at $75 or less.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll be quick with an opinion, because I've owned a few. #50s with cutters are not pricey tools by any stretch. Anything in the $50 - $75 range is what I've seen. Without a rack of cutters, though, it's not worth much at all. It's better in that case waiting for one that is complete.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I just got my first 120 today and it came disassembled,Does the bevel go up or down?


----------



## bandit571

Well, since the latest two planes are now working in the shop, two others MIGHT be surplus. People know about the T10 #6c that was traded for, but there was a Millers Falls that showed up the other day…









A Type 2 No. 11 Junior Jack. Same size as the "surplus" Stanley that is also in the shop..









It's claim to fame is the iron it carries. Something about "SW" stamped on it. Both have 1-3/4" wide irons, and are the same length.

Speaking of "Surplus" there is a big Union made plane. A T10 is taking it's place. Sat the two extras alongside each other…









The DE6c has a Stanley 2-3/8" wide iron on board. Walnut grips, too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Bill, curious, what s the CLer asking?
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop
> 
> $140
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Ya Bill, that's way too high. Searching "sold" listings on ebay will give you an idea of what they go for. Stanley no 40's are on the $70 range, as Smitty suggested. For $130 you could get a used Lie Nielsen scrub!


----------



## jmartel

For $130 you can buy a new LV scrub. HCS blade, but still. At $140 you get the A2 blade.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=51871&cat=1,41182,48945&ap=1


----------



## donwilwol

thanks for the feed back. I thought about cutting the iron down, but I kind of hated to cut it. The iron is 7" and the plane is 7". Its a short smoother.


----------



## mramseyISU

> I ll be quick with an opinion, because I ve owned a few. #50s with cutters are not pricey tools by any stretch. Anything in the $50 - $75 range is what I ve seen. Without a rack of cutters, though, it s not worth much at all. It s better in that case waiting for one that is complete.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I'm not sure if it's got any cutters so thanks for the opinion. I'm headed on a work trip this afternoon so I figured I'd do a little rust hunting on the way back and noticed it on the facebook page of an antique store in the area I'm going along with a few other planes so I figured I'd stop in a check it out since I'd really like to get a hold of a plow plane.


----------



## Dcase

Smitty- I love those pictures in the shop. I would love to do something like that.

Don- Looks great! Very well done.

ShaneA- The 606 I sold him was not the same one you sold me. I believe I did a full restoration on the 606 I got from you but I am afraid I cant remember what happened to it.. I know I ended up selling it but I cant remember who I sold it to. I no longer own any Bedrock planes but I think I may start keeping an eye out for them.

140 dollars for #40 is double and even triple what you can get one for on Ebay. Even if it was a 40 1/2 that price is still high. I have noticed that people who sell planes on CL usually always ask far more then what they are worth. Sometimes I wonder where they get these prices from. I also wonder if anyone actually buys them at those insane prices.


----------



## TheFridge

Think that's ridiculous? What about this?


----------



## Buckethead

That's a nice set of users, fridge, and in my estimation worth way less than the asking price. (Unless there is some minty/rare action going on that I'm not picking up". $250 seems like the top of price range for the set, to me. $200 or under might tempt me but I've got most of those as users already.

At that asking price, I'd let it ride, without even inquiring. The more experienced collectors may have a different take though. (Full disclosure: I'm not an expert. I am a miser when it comes to prices on CL).


----------



## Dcase

It just amazes how people can ask for that kind of money. Same thing happens every day on ebay. People post a tool that is maybe worth 5 or 10 dollars and they are asking 50 dollars or more. I cant imagine anyone is buying them at that price. You would think with the listing fees ebay charges these people would just be loosing money every time they post an item with a crazy price like that.

I run into the same thing when I go to flea markets.. I will find a common plane in poor condition and the seller will be asking for a crazy amount of money for it. I was at the local flea market here last week and there was a guy selling a Stanley #5 with a broken casting. The knob and tote were in great shape though so I asked him what he wanted for it. He told me he wanted 20 dollars. I laughed and set it down. I offered him 10 and he wouldn't take it. Even 10 dollars for a parts plane at a flea market is high.


----------



## Mosquito

I'd rather drop an extra $210 on this than $140 on that #40. Came up on CL here recently too.


----------



## racerglen

MMMmm sweet Mos..


----------



## TheFridge

I have an email account I use to tell people on Craigslist they're idiots. I told him if he gets someone to pay more than 250$ they both are stupid.


----------



## Mosquito

$350 and it looks great. Would love it, but don't have that kind of cash to spend


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## Dcase

Mos- I am big fan of those Siegley planes.. I really regret selling the one I had.. I had the #4 size. I did make a decent profit on it but if I could go back I would have kept it.


----------



## Mosquito

Absolutely Dan. I've been using my #7 quite a bit lately


----------



## bandit571

The two planes in these pictures are now "Extras" as their places in the til have been taken over by others..









Walnut grips on a DE6c. The plane behind it is a 4Square SW 5-1/4 Junior Jack









The DE6c has the wood grips because the Gutta Percha one fell part. Newer base casting, since the one I got was broken. Repaired, and well tuned. Has a Stanley iron on board. Have a "Shark" Berg one If anyone wants.

The 4 Square is all original, even has the SW on the iron. It is a smooth soled plane, though.

What replaced them? Well….Millers Falls #11 Type 2, and a Stanley #6c T10. These two just might do for awhile….


----------



## upchuck

I've got this laminated and tapered plane iron with chip breaker that is a bit different from all of the others of that type I have. I believe that they are a set because: 1) Both have the same quarter circle indentation out of the top corners. 2) They appear to be the same age. 3) I bought them together. 








The next photo shows the lamination line clearly and what appears to my eye to be cracks in the high carbon steel. Along the top edge there are a few moon shaped cracks. There is a longer crack near the cutting edge along the bottom edge.








The last photo shows the chip breaker. And the edge of the chip breaker is also laminated onto a piece of softer steel. I've never seen or heard of a laminated chip breaker.








I have some more work to do to remove the rusty pits on both the pieces and then intend to mate them as a pair. But I wonder if I'm on a fools errand and if the blade will "chunk" (not chip) out the first time it is used.
The blade was made by W. Field of Pawtuckett, R.I. between 1840-1843. Does anyone have any experience with this type of flaw in a laminated blade and what happened to it? And has anyone seen a laminated chip breaker?
Thanks,
chuck


----------



## Dcase

Chuck, I have run into a few irons that have had those same type of cracks in. Don't believe it is a flaw but rather just damage that happened along the way.

Not sure about the chip breaker.

Looks like the cracks on the iron are far enough up to where you will never have to worry about them though. That pitting down int he corners will be a pain to lap off though.


----------



## upchuck

Thanks Dan,
Production or post production it is still a flaw. But I promise you I don't generally worry about any of this small stuff but I do waste some time wondering about it. Somehow it is reassuring to hear that others have seen cracks like these.

Luckily, I'm cleaning this blade up for someone else and the blade will need to be reduced in width from 2-5/8th to 2-1/2 or thereabouts. So I'm not going to worry times two about the pits in the corners. The new owner will have to narrow the blade down to fit their tool.

Now that I have the ability to post photos again I have a few other plane blades that I wonder about.

Thanks again.

chuck


----------



## ColonelTravis

Last weekend, saw a guy selling a Stanley 51 shooter with the base, great condition for $1,200. No way I could have gotten that, but was it a good price?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Too much.


----------



## donwilwol

I seen a #51 with a base last weekend as well. Almost perfect condition. It was in the same antique show last year for $1200. This year he had $1100 marked on it. He said he really needed to sell it, but no way I could spend close to that either.


----------



## Dcase

I have always wanted a #51.. It was the first plane I posted on this thread way back when it started as my dream plane and I am yet to own one. I would love a Stanley but that is probably out of the question. LN is also really expensive.. However I noticed LV came out with one that is priced more in my range. Does anyone here have the LV #51? If so how do you like it?


----------



## CL810

Dan I like it. Got mine during LV's manufacturing seconds sale. Not sure it is an essential tool. Don't use it a lot but when I do it's nice to have.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oooo, I love that jig!


----------



## Mosquito

I echo Clayton, picked up on the same deal. I don't use it often, but it works quite well when I do.


----------



## mramseyISU

Chuck, if that iron is old enough if could be where the guy making it hammer welded a piece of tool steel onto a piece of iron. I saw that on an old episode of Roy's a while back watching on Youtube. Not sure that's actually what's going on there but it's possible.


----------



## upchuck

> Chuck, if that iron is old enough if could be where the guy making it hammer welded a piece of tool steel onto a piece of iron. I saw that on an old episode of Roy s a while back watching on Youtube. Not sure that s actually what s going on there but it s possible.
> 
> - mramseyISU


Yes. I am sure that that is exactly what happened when the iron was made. That's what I referred to when I said that the blade was "laminated". What threw me was the lamination on the chip breaker. In my limited sample (10-15) I have never seen a piece of tool steel forge welded onto a chip breaker. I am interested if anyone else has a chip breaker like it.
Thanks,
chuck


----------



## ShaneComeBack

Does anyone happen to know what the middle plane in this picture is?


----------



## Dcase

^Stanley #78 or knockoff.. Loaded with 2 cutters.. Always wanted to try using it that way once.


----------



## DaddyZ

Anyone here have a siegley #2 ??

I just picked one up at a garage sale

Pics next week after I clean it up some this weekend


----------



## Dcase

A Siegley #2 is probably very rare and collectible.. I would say you got very lucky with that find.


----------



## Mosquito

depends on the price at the garage sale I guess lol There's usually one or two floating around eBay (assuming you're talking No. 2 plow plane and not a bench plane)


----------



## Dcase

I was assuming he was talking a bench plane.. I don't know how the Siegley numbering works.


----------



## Mosquito

I can't remember either… will look it up in the book once I get home, if it's not answered before this. Can't remember if they went down to #2's or not


----------



## DaddyZ

Seigley is a plow ,

& yes at the garage sale I found a Stanley 5 & a (unknown as yet) Brace, gave $8 for both then he says did you see the other planes?? I said no, so he took me to see & there it is the siegley plow complete with 19 cutters & (2) long rods, (2) short rods, (5) Med rods, (3) different height adjusters, original box - top & a complete Stanley 78.

Grand total we settled on $50 for both the sieg & 78

Total at sale $58

I love good garage sales


----------



## john2005

Sweet score DaddyZ! Sounds like you got the full meal deal. And at that price I would say you did mighty fine.

I have a Siegley #2, but have not found cutters yet. If anybody has a lead, let me know. I keep meaning to try a 45 cutter, but haven't yet. Not sure if that will work…


----------



## Mosquito

That is a sweet score Pat. I'll give you $50 for just the Siegley so you can have a free #78


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I echo Clayton, picked up on the same deal. I don t use it often, but it works quite well when I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


I use my LV shooter quite a bit. They are a different animal than using a bench plane on its side. Love that plane.


----------



## lateralus819

Clayton do you have more pics of that miter shooting board?

My LV shooter is going back and I'm getting a new one. The handle pin/boss got janked up so they're sending me a new one. Well a "new" second anyways.


----------



## CL810

Kevin, let me know if you need more.


----------



## lateralus819

That is nice! Did you just use a V groove bit for the channel?


----------



## CL810

Kevin, I dialed in a 45 degree cut on my table saw and then cut the groove.


----------



## lateralus819

Okay, i tried to make one and did two seperate pieces with 45 cuts and it wasn't that clean lol. I'll give that a shot!

I did love how it worked though! That veritas shooter is a dream.


----------



## CFrye

Saw a 'Stanley 45 complete with bits' at an Antique Mall today. Also, at a different place, a wooden, body only, Owasco Tool Company plane. Hadn't heard of that one before.


----------



## donwilwol

A complete siegley is quit valueable. Especially with the box.


----------



## upchuck

Another plane blade oddity (odd to me at least).








No, not the two 1-5/8" Sweetheart block plane blades, but this big blade under them.








It is completely unmarked. No maker's mark or country of origin or anything. It is of "normal" length and thickness. It has a 20 degree bevel and I see *no* evidence that it has ever been ground, sharpened, lapped or honed. But it is WIDE. I'd love to see the rest of the plane that fits this beast. In more delusional moments I've thought about making a wooden scraper plane around this iron but I'm open to any other ideas. If anyone could provide any information or guesses I would be grateful.


----------



## jmartel

Just a guess, but maybe a coopering plane? Those can get pretty massive.

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/CoopersJointer.html


----------



## upchuck

Thanks for that jmartel. Derek's stuff is always informative for me. I just glanced at his pictures this time and it seemed like his 3" wide blade was tapered. Mine is of uniform and typical thickness for a bench plane. But it makes sense that the work would come to the tool rather than the tool to the work. Coopering is a neat part of wood working but alas, I'm sure that I have no barrel making in my future.


----------



## pjped

OK, this is not my dream plane (I already have it (see my avatar) but anyway…

I think I may have posted about this Stanley No. 1 before, but I cannot find it.

This plane belongs to a friend who is not a hand tool woodworker, but it was given to him years ago and I discovered it on a shelf in his shop. I told him I'd try and sell it for him. It clearly needs a good bit of restoration, but all the parts are there.

I thought I could get some good advice here, to help me decide what to do.
1) Try to sell it on a woodworking forum (WN, SMC, LJ)
2) Sell it to a reputable dealer (Jim Bode, Patrick Leach, etc)
3) Put it on ebay

Thanks for any advice!




























Full photo album here


----------



## upchuck

Pete-
I'd guess that it was a 19th century #1 and is worth several hundred dollars or more in top condition. Yours is not in top condition and anything less than a first rate restoration might reduce it's value from how it is now.
I'd be cautious about doing anything to it. Before you decide where to sell it maybe you should decide in what condition to sell it.


----------



## donwilwol

Pete, I'd be interested in the #1 if you decide to sell it as is. PM me what you want for it if you decide. I would restore it and keep it as part of my collection.

Upchuck is right. In good condition. It worth good money.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd say #1 or #3 are your best options. Folks here know the value and would work fair deals,


----------



## lateralus819

If you cleaned it up yourself you'd probably fair best on Ebay. At least you can get competition to try and get the most from it.


----------



## pjped

Thanks guys, I've decided not to touch it myself, as Clint Eastwood said in Magnum Force, "A man's got to know his limitations"

Don W, thanks, I'll do some research this week.


----------



## DaddyZ

Siegley Box, Someone turned this panel around








Siegley # 2 Cleaned & useable

















As found

















As found Stanley 78


----------



## DaddyZ

How about this for a $10 Price at a flea market


----------



## Dcase

At 10 dollars that is a great find! I bet that is worth some money.


----------



## Mosquito

Both of those posts are awesome Pat, but also gain you a "You suck" 

The No. 2 is impressive, and I like it.


----------



## lateralus819

$10 for a steers. You suck!


----------



## donwilwol

> $10 for a steers. You suck!
> 
> - lateralus819


Ditto.


----------



## Buckethead

Anyone go to more info on Steers?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anyone succumb to Mr. Leach's Tool List last week? He had a very nicely priced #9 for sale, along with a bunch of other 'unusuals.'


----------



## WayneC

> Anyone go to more info on Steers?
> 
> - Buckethead


From Blood and gore…

http://www.supertool.com/etcetera/deadends/steers.htm


----------



## WayneC

> Anyone succumb to Mr. Leach s Tool List last week? He had a very nicely priced #9 for sale, along with a bunch of other unusuals.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I've been a good boy lately. So not for me. I did buy some Jenning's bits about 12 days ago that have still not shipped.


----------



## upchuck

Not just a Steers…not just a $10 Steers…but a $10 Steers with intact rosewood on the sole!
Deal of the year. Great score


----------



## WayneC

> Not just a Steers…not just a $10 Steers…but a $10 Steers with intact rosewood on the sole!
> Deal of the year. Great score
> 
> - upchuck


Yes, well done. I sold a 305 last year for well over $100 with non-original handles and some damage to the rosewood.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, nothing yet? Wuzup wit' him?

Smitty, had a hard time resisting Patricks' siren song of tools this month 
Edit If you bought the last 10 planes on his list you'd be out $45,000!


----------



## WayneC

Another day and I will take it up with eBay.


----------



## theoldfart

Jerk probably figured he could play games for more money, nail his hide to the internet wall buddy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That sux, Wayne. Still hope it comes through!

Way too much $, Kevin. I did notice a whole bunch of WOW for high-ticket items on the May Tool List, too. Didn't add any up specifically, but there were at least several "former inner sanctum" things to ogle over.


----------



## WayneC

In the event anyone is interested in a little LN restoration…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-NEW-IN-BOX-LIE-NIELSEN-62-LOW-ANGLE-JACK-PLANE-INV-T1728-amp-STORAGE-SOCK-/261884603614?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276


----------



## DLK

Well done *DaddyZ*,well done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stanley #248A


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Requisite action shot.


----------



## theoldfart

So where's the weatherstipping? Authenticity is required. carry on…......


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looking for NOS Stanley weatherstripping on ebay now, okay?


----------



## putty

Nice Score there Smitty, what is the difference between the 248 and 238?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The 248 is quite beefy compared to the 238, with a tote that's more like the #78. Long body that compares to the #50. The 238 is more like a narrow 278.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No nicker either. Same cutters, though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Verdict: The #238 is a much cooler tool for small plow jobs than the #248A.

That is all.


----------



## upchuck

All-
Does anyone know of the origin of these chip breakers?



















I've found 2 or 3 of them over the years at flea markets and I've either bought them as is or have no confidence that the blades (I've forgotten which ones) that came with them might be the original. The brass boss for the chip breaker screw is distinctive and to my eye sort of cool. I just don't know who would go to the extra trouble during the manufacturing process to go that extra step.
Maybe Ohio Tool Co? Maybe British? I await further enlightenment and/or wild guesses.
chuck


----------



## WayneC

> Jerk probably figured he could play games for more money, nail his hide to the internet wall buddy.
> 
> - theoldfart


Today was the final day in the estimated day for the bits to arrive. I was going to contact the resolution center tomorrow. This afternoon I got a ship notification with no tracking information available. Another round of the waiting game…. lol


----------



## DLK

> Jerk probably figured he could play games for more money, nail his hide to the internet wall buddy.
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> Today was the final day in the estimated day for the bits to arrive. I was going to contact the resolution center tomorrow. This afternoon I got a ship notification with no tracking information available. Another round of the waiting game…. lol
> 
> - WayneC


In my experience e-bay provides the tracking number the next day after the ship notification.


----------



## WayneC

If you use their shipping service or enter the tracking number they do. Fortunately I just got an email of apology and a tracking number. Breathing a little easier.


----------



## DLK

Well. Glad it worked out.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, doncha just hate that kind of waiting? Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## TheFridge

> All-
> Does anyone know of the origin of these chip breakers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ve found 2 or 3 of them over the years at flea markets and I ve either bought them as is or have no confidence that the blades (I ve forgotten which ones) that came with them might be the original. The brass boss for the chip breaker screw is distinctive and to my eye sort of cool. I just don t know who would go to the extra trouble during the manufacturing process to go that extra step.
> Maybe Ohio Tool Co? Maybe British? I await further enlightenment and/or wild guesses.
> chuck
> 
> - upchuck


I have an Alex mathieson & sons wood bodied jointer with a breaker like the one the left. I've seen quite a few english/uk woodies with the thick iron and chipbreaker like that.


----------



## upchuck

Thanks Fridge


----------



## racerglen

Posted this to the rust hunt thread yesterday









Garage sale find, and no the blue isn't quite as electric as the camera makes it seem ;-)








No real rust, a quick wipe with CitraSolve removed most








And to my amazement, it still has the factory shipping/rust preventative coating in place









Last time I saw one of these for sale was before Record folded, Lee Valley had them listed about 180 dollars.
No work required here ! unlike the roundy rock 607 I picked up last week, still giving me fits on trying to free the rusted frog, though did get lever cap and chip breaker and full length blade out, and the blade will lap clean of the minor pitting on it's back.


----------



## donwilwol

https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2015/05/17/a-rosewood-jointer-back-in-service/


----------



## donwilwol

Better?


----------



## JayT

Much. Looks very proportional now. Very sweet!

Jointer looks cool, too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, hell yeah! Looks awesome now, Don!


----------



## Mosquito

Little Sunday workout










Who put that there….


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, you use some sort of chip spray? Not a chip out of place….
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Van de graph generator under the floor boards there, so they always collect there lol


----------



## DanKrager

Ah yes, the chip magnet. 

DanK


----------



## WayneC

Found this 10 1/2 at a street fair today and picked it up to use. It appears to have a solid repair.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Wayne!


----------



## TheFridge

Never saw one of these before.

Then I picked up the router with a new LV iron and an extra iron for 50$. I'm happy with it.


----------



## mramseyISU

Here's my new toy I picked up at Handworks over the weekend. Stanley 45 with a set of 21 irons.


----------



## bobasaurus

I just got back from Handworks 2015. So many nice hand tools there, and lots of big-name woodworkers and dealers. I was able to test drive these Sauer and Steiner infills, and talk to Konrad Sauer:










I also tried these Daed Toolworks infills:










And some of the Ron Brese planes as well. Feels amazing trying out about $50k worth of planes. They are so very smooth to use, absolutely no chatter and hardly any effort required for perfect shavings and surfaces.


----------



## bobasaurus

mramsey, that is a fine-looking plane. I still don't own a combo plane but I would like to someday. I loved how Patrick Leech had most of his inventory there for purchase. I got a picture of his Norris and Mathieson infill planes, it was an impressive collection:


----------



## mramseyISU

I picked up that plane from Patrick. I saw a lot more that I wanted but I stuck to my plan of coming home with just a 45….. and a mortise chisel.


----------



## DLK

Its good to have a plan. Otherwise you end up like me with more tools to restore and learn to use, then I have time for.


----------



## mramseyISU

I was really tempted to get one of the No 2 Bedrocks he had too. I've never seen one in the wild and think that'd be kind neat to have around. I also kinda wanted an infill. Dammit now look what you've done I'm glad I got out of there when I did. I would have been broke.


----------



## bobasaurus

I'm jealous that you live close by, it was a 12 hour drive from my house  . But I feel like I learned a lot watching the demos and I enjoyed talking to all the fine tool makers. I bought some mortise chisels, a bit brace, a hewing axe, a handle makers rasp, some holdfasts, and a lie-nielsen brush for my planes (smallest LN purchase yet).


----------



## WayneC

> I was really tempted to get one of the No 2 Bedrocks he had too. I ve never seen one in the wild and think that d be kind neat to have around. I also kinda wanted an infill. Dammit now look what you ve done I m glad I got out of there when I did. I would have been broke.
> 
> - mramseyISU


Have you looked at the LN #2. Might be a less expensive way to fill the bill.


----------



## MNclone

How were prices at the hand tool event? Looking for a set of chisels.
I almost made the trip down, and am wondering how much I should be regretting it.


----------



## waho6o9

http://barrtools.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=BT&Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CMCS










Here's a quality set mentioned in the chisels thread. Thanks JayT!

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/25043


----------



## MNclone

> http://barrtools.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=BT&Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CMCS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here s a quality set mentioned in the chisels thread. Thanks JayT!
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/25043
> 
> - waho6o9


Yeah, that's bit outside my current price range. I've been on the lookout for a decent set of used ones.


----------



## waho6o9

How about making your own?
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104633









http://lumberjocks.com/projects/69837!









http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=017914489645407774653%3Agwwk-zif3wk&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=home+made+chisels&sa.x=0&sa.y=0


----------



## mramseyISU

> How were prices at the hand tool event? Looking for a set of chisels.
> I almost made the trip down, and am wondering how much I should be regretting it.
> 
> - MNclone


They were cheaper than ebay, in general, but not as cheap as finding them at flea markets. It was worth the premium I think though for all that selection in one place. I'd never seen a bedrock in the wild or an infill or a combination plane or a…... yeah I know I live a sheltered life. It was an outstanding event, and I'm thinking it's a once every other year deal at this point.


----------



## TheFridge

Nice get on the 45. I've picked up a couple of tools a couple different times from a dude I met on Craigslist. Older fella with a lot of knowledge. He has a bedrock #2 sittin on his "for sale" table. It'll probably be there for awhile. Tiny little thing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> How were prices at the hand tool event? Looking for a set of chisels.
> I almost made the trip down, and am wondering how much I should be regretting it.
> 
> - MNclone
> 
> They were cheaper than ebay, in general, but not as cheap as finding them at flea markets. It was worth the premium I think though for all that selection in one place. I d never seen a bedrock in the wild or an infill or a combination plane or a…... yeah I know I live a sheltered life. It was an outstanding event, and I m thinking it s a once every other year deal at this point.
> 
> - mramseyISU


Interesting. I was there and had a tough time with Leach's area. I once waited over twenty minutes to get a price on a tool. Because, well….none of the tools had prices, and he was the only one who could give a price. 
Anyway, the tools I was interested in were by no means cheaper than ebay. He quoted $60 a piece for molding planes. They were in good shape, but I passed.


----------



## Tugboater78

Just did a couple weeks catching up..

Bobasaurus i tried out some of those daed infills at pop woods's LN event last month. Very nice, wish i had the money to spend on one. Fiance about had a stroke when he told her the price of one.


----------



## mramseyISU

> How were prices at the hand tool event? Looking for a set of chisels.
> I almost made the trip down, and am wondering how much I should be regretting it.
> 
> - MNclone
> 
> They were cheaper than ebay, in general, but not as cheap as finding them at flea markets. It was worth the premium I think though for all that selection in one place. I d never seen a bedrock in the wild or an infill or a combination plane or a…... yeah I know I live a sheltered life. It was an outstanding event, and I m thinking it s a once every other year deal at this point.
> 
> - mramseyISU
> 
> Interesting. I was there and had a tough time with Leach s area. I once waited over twenty minutes to get a price on a tool. Because, well….none of the tools had prices, and he was the only one who could give a price.
> Anyway, the tools I was interested in were by no means cheaper than ebay. He quoted $60 a piece for molding planes. They were in good shape, but I passed.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I've never been into molding planes so I didn't even bother with that but that does seem high to me. He had gobs of #4 and #5 sized bench planes for $10-$15 which I thought was pretty reasonable for somebody looking for a user or two.


----------



## bandit571

May have a couple low angle block planes before too long
Already won a Millers Falls #56B, and hoping to win a #56. Not much difference between them, I think.

Might turn out better than the #1154 I have now, and it was mint in box. We'll see when they arrive…

May not be Stanley #60s but will do in my shop…

Will have a picture this weekend when the first one gets here….


----------



## WayneC

> May have a couple low angle block planes before too long
> Already won a Millers Falls #56B, and hoping to win a #56. Not much difference between them, I think.
> 
> Might turn out better than the #1154 I have now, and it was mint in box. We ll see when they arrive…
> 
> May not be Stanley #60s but will do in my shop…
> 
> Will have a picture this weekend when the first one gets here….
> 
> - bandit571


Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## TheFridge

I know someone has this info floating around their noggin:

Size and tpi of a stanley barrel nut? Trying to use some spares for a project but don't have any taps or dies between 1/4" and #10


----------



## WayneC

> I know someone has this info floating around their noggin:
> 
> Size and tpi of a stanley barrel nut? Trying to use some spares for a project but don t have any taps or dies between 1/4" and #10
> 
> - TheFridge


From my blog….

http://lumberjocks.com/WayneC/blog/38068

12-20 threads for the tote and knob rods. Hard to find. I do have both tap and die…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

A little tribute blog for Walt .

http://www.westfallwoodcraft.com/2015/05/brass-city-records-and-toolworks-leader.html

Some things need to be said. This was the man who sold me my first bench plane, and taught me so much more.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks bud. Gonna just tap it out to 1/4-20 and save myself some headache.


----------



## CL810

Well written Red.


----------



## donwilwol

Well said Red.


----------



## ksSlim

? Whatever Happened to Bertha ?


----------



## Tim457

I agree, well said Red.

Thanks for the info Wayne. Here is another possible source and they are high speed steel which is what the better taps and dies are made of. It's a bit cheaper than the other sources but I don't know anything about them, buyer beware. They appear to be made overseas just like the other sources.
http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Special-Pitch-Taps-up-to-1/2-inch/1260.html
http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Special-Pitch-Dies-up-to-1/2-inch/1350.html


----------



## upchuck

All-
I have some extra #45 cutters for trade for a few I don't have. More information here.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/99018
chuck


----------



## bandit571

Rehab is almost complete, waiting on a nicker in the mail









Had to fashion a new cutter, and redo the bolts for the nickers. Only had one out of four. No iron for it, and just one nicker, the left side. The right hand one is in the mail.

Stanley 39 3/8" Dado plane..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Curious how that works for you, bandit. I've not used one for dado cuts (or any cuts for that matter).


----------



## bandit571

When the second nicker shows up, I may give it some time cutting pine. Hard to get the thing to start, right now. We'll see…..


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## DanKrager

Well, the old chip magnet didn't work on this stuff! You gonna sign all those for packing?

Whatcha buildin', Mos?

DanK


----------



## Tim457

That's pretty cool Bandit, I like how you made the cutter. It took me a minute to figure out why there would be four bolts for the nickers, but now I see the nicker is long like the wooden plane nickers. How would you keep this thing straight? Is it supposed to be used with a batten?

Tsk tsk, Dan, didn't you watch his video? Just kidding.


----------



## bandit571

There are two nickers, both have a lower and upper bolt. Left side is a bent type, to allow the depth stop to work. The right hand side is flat, might be where a guide/batten would be. Then it can run along it.

Tried a few times, one finicky little beasty. Either it sit too deep with the cutter, or not at all. Handle gets in the way of tapping the iron. Will take a bit of practizing to set it just right. Would work along side the #78 I have.

And…both will make the left thumb sore….


----------



## Mosquito

Forgot to turn it on before I started. It works retro-actively apparently  









Working on milling up some more cherry for some shadow box shelves


----------



## Tugboater78

Bench shavings i cleaned up this mornin.









Cherry, walnut, white oak, red oak, poplar and some pine. Made a good starter for my burn barrel and the old bills/statements i cleaned out of my desk/file cabinets, and the cutoffs in other shed from the winter.

Decided to do a spring inventory of my bench planes.










L->R 
Stanley handyman #3 (scrub), t19 #5 (resto), t20 #5 (scrub)
Wards Masters #6, #4(resto), #3(resto)
Miller's Falls #101?, Stanley #220, #9 1/4, t9 #4.5, t17 #5, t12 #5.5, t11 #5.5, t9 #8,
In resto on left - t8 #7, t8 #6, t11 #4 (crack in corner of mouth, not sure if worth the time) need the 6-7 sandblasted or spend a lot of time with a dremel and some caustic cleaners and strippers.

Front and center my purty smoothing jack plane crafted by BigRedKnothead.

Various stages of cleaning/restoration. left 3 in the storage cabinet, craftsman (sargent) #6, and 2 #4s (1 sargent, 1 millers falls)


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## DLK

Just to keep up with Mos, some shavins.










They came from pre-flattening my to be workbench:










Still has a little wind, some tear out and checking. But I'm working on it. I'm busy signing all the chips now to send to Smitty.


----------



## ToddJB

Rescued a 604C roundrock for the antique mall today. Memorial Day sale so with 15% off it set me back $10.

The only bedrock I already had was another 604C that also cost me $10. Odd.



















But another oddity is both have the right front shoulder broken and the breaks are identical.










And yet another oddity is that they both have the wrong lever caps. Though this is the proper size. It also has no pitting and has a full length blade. Jappaning is nearly 100%. Tote and knob are in excellent shape, and this one doesn't have the grinding marks under the patent.


----------



## bobasaurus

Woah, glitch in the matrix with those bedrocks.


----------



## Tugboater78

> - Don W


Beautiful rosewood!


----------



## thedude50

How is everyone doing today? Today we are to remember our troops that have died To all of you that have lost a vet I send condolences.

We have been moving to the new shop this past week. My back is hurting pretty bad and I am tired but the growth is needed so I have room for the big kitchen jobs I am doing


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looking good, Don K!

Tug, I agree, beautiful tools. Much GI Potential there.

Nice pickup, Todd!

Welcome back, Lance. Good to hear things are going well for you!


----------



## bandit571

Two new arrivals in the mail today. A nicker for the right side of my Stanley No. 39









And will install and adjust later. This is the "flat" one, the left side is the "bent" one

Also today









A Millers Falls No. 56B Low angle, adjustable mouth, block plane. 









Some of the japanning is missing, and the iron will need a slight touch up. This has the metal adjuster wheel, rather than the later plastic one.









I seem to be collecting planes by Millers Falls….


----------



## DLK

NIce. I very much like Miller Falls planes. (Stop out bidding me. lol)


----------



## bandit571

Hehehehehe…

The planes work!









Stanley No. 39, 3/8" Dado plane. With both nickers on board, it works real good









After that 15 minute tune up. Even works on end grain, too









Now I have three very good block planes









Two low angle ones, and a 9-1/2 knuckle cap. Might do….


----------



## WayneC

Did some Rust hunting on Sunday.


----------



## racerglen

You know I've NEVER seen a Knuckle cap block in person..almost every other type block you can think of but not those let alone a skew !.
Wayne, is the left item with the leather and rivets a hacking knife in a home made sheath ?


----------



## WayneC

> You know I ve NEVER seen a Knuckle cap block in person..almost every other type block you can think of but not those let alone a skew !.
> Wayne, is the left item with the leather and rivets a hacking knife in a home made sheath ?
> 
> - racerglen


Both knives are linesman's knives. The one in leather I believe is a production knife. I have seen other examples. It is marked Bell Systems and PEXTO.


----------



## john2005

Nice haul Wayne!


----------



## bandit571

Seems I am now the proud owner of an A.C. Batchelder double spokeshave. The iron kind, with a straight blade, and a curved one. Supposed to arrive about next Monday's mail…

Seems to be intact. Pics when it gets here…..


----------



## WayneC

Cool.


----------



## TheFridge

Man I want one of them skew blocks. Rabbet preferred.










Stanley g12-220. Looks like it's ready to do work. The best I've ever had a block tuned. Only had to lap an egg out of the sole.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, here goes…Yard sale items first. A small dovetail saw, and a Stanley #5 Jack plane..$3 for the jack, $5 for the saw









No markings on the saw. Markings on the jack plane, include a "No. 5" in front of the front knob. Patent Appl for 19.92 is stamped on the iron. LOW knob. no patent dates behind the frog, nor a frog adjust bolt. Rosewood handles. Small adjuster wheel. Haven't really cleaned this thing up. 









Base has two bolt holes for a fence to be bolted on. Bummer.

Got home, mail was there. 









The Batchelder double spokeshave had arrived, intact. Will need a bit of stone work, though









But nothing cracked. Looks like I have a few days to fix these things….


----------



## bandit571

About that Stanley #5 Jack plane..

Underneath the rear handle was a "Receipt" to one

HW Eaton
Miamisburg OH
March 18 1899

Just might be an oldie?


----------



## racerglen

That's a very neat find on the recieipt Bandit, Oldie indeed ! The other items are pretty neat/nice as well, but to have the paper work on the plane is very cool, something for a frame along with the jack ?


----------



## JayT

Today's shop time is brought to you by Stanley and the number 20.










It works the other way, too.










Put those together and it's possible to make an arc.










If you're really good, the arc will be perfectly symmetrical.

I'll keep practicing and maybe get there someday.


----------



## donwilwol

I thought this was pretty cool to add to my collection.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-5-1-4-Junior-Jack-Plane-Very-good-/271885478914?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=bGfwQN09fZBVjiXtLoi7f8DxDt8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## bandit571

Well, I just sold my four square a week or so ago…..nobody here saw it?

That Stanley No.5 with a reciept under the rear handle….everything says type 6 except the adjuster wheel. It happens to have right hand threads.

Low knob in front, with the No. 5 infront of it. 
Frog sits on an almost flat suraface, has a couple milled areas. 
Iron has the STANLEY PAT. APL. 19 92 stamped in it.

That right hand threaded wheel does have patent dates inside. Still cleaning, will find out what is says later.
Lateral lever is a two piece affair. STANLEY stamped into it, along with three patent dates. 
Wood is Rosewood.

Underside of chip breaker has been blued. 
Brass nuts have no waist to them, and are a bit long. Longer than most of the ones I have.
Yard sale price? $3


----------



## bandit571

Now, about that double bladed spokeshave

cap iron for the straight blade has A C Batchelder cast into it, curved one is plain.

Behind the straight blade, more of the A C Batchelder Lowell MA. Stamp.

Bolt for the curved side is the wrong size…too fat. I might try to find one that does fit….

Have it all cleaned and sharpened up. This is from before the clean up









and the other side









Will get better pics after awhile…..IF you want them, of course…


----------



## RPhillips

A few fluffies with my new Bedrocks…

Thanks Red!


----------



## bandit571

Half afraid to put this one to a shavings test









Stanley #5 T-6 With a sales reciept from 1899, no less

Cleaned him up









Found patent dates everywhere. A "No. 5" is on a slightly raised boss right in front of a low know









This $3 Treasure also has two pits I don't think will lap out









So, should I try this out on a piece of lumber?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> A few fluffies with my new Bedrocks…
> 
> Thanks Red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RPhillips


Glad they went to you Rob. Both of those babies sing.


----------



## TheFridge

> So, should I try this out on a piece of lumber?
> 
> - bandit571


Yeah buddy

On a side note. I need a rabbet plane to work as rabbet/shoulder plane. Stanley 191 a good cheap option for this?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd recommend this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Estate-Vintage-Stanley-No-278-Rabbet-and-Filletster-Plane-Original-Condition-/261906105990?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfad20686


----------



## TheFridge

> I d recommend this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Estate-Vintage-Stanley-No-278-Rabbet-and-Filletster-Plane-Original-Condition-/261906105990?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfad20686
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I wish. I guess now would be a better time than ever to make my own.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's not a bad price at all for the tool, sorry it's out of reach. Using a #191 as a shoulder plane would be like using a #78 as a shoulder, I think, and would only be frustrating. I've tried that, wasn't pretty. But then, YMMV.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks for the help bud. I'd rather not buy some thing that "may" work.


----------



## Mosquito

Anyone else take a peak at the June tool list feature this month? Mmmmmm










http://www.supertool.com/forsale/2015junl.html


----------



## JayT

Haven't looked at the list yet, but I'm going to have to, now.

BTW, if whoever draws my name in the plane swap is behind on making something, that set would be just fine and save you some time .


----------



## bandit571

Well, these do seem to work









The $3 Stanley No. 5,Type 6 vs pine









The Batchelder Double ironed spokeshave









The Millers Falls No. 56B Low angle Block Plane
As long as a tool is sharp, that is all that counts somedays….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"As long as a tool is sharp, that is all that counts somedays…." 
-Bandit

I think that's most days, which reminds me I have a bunch of planes that need sessions at the diamond stones and strop…


----------



## Wally331

Mos, that's one of the coolest things I've seen in this thread. And I've read every page of it… ehh too much time on my hands. Here's a little sneak peek of a plough I'm working on. About 85% finished. Needs a depth stop and a way to lock the fence rods. Still debating on whether it should be a wedge arm or yankee plough. Cuts a fantastic groove already though I only have one cutter sharpened up.


----------



## bobasaurus

Wally, that plow looks amazing. How did you cut such unusual channels for the fence rods?

I did some planin' yesterday:










Love the veritas shooting plane. And some more:










The woodriver #6 works great but the handle finish nearly gave me blisters from prolonged use. Gotta sand it off and re-oil, or use shellac/wax (my standard tool handle finish).


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Not mine and maybe a little high but a guy in my ww group has theses for sale.
5 Veritas / Lee Valley Hand Planes For Sale!
#4 Smoother
#4-1/2 Smoother
Bevel-Up Smoother
Bevel-Up Jack
Bevel-Up Jointer
Recently acquired from a woodworker who decided to abandon hand tool woodworking. These were barely used, I have tested them and have decided to sell since my tool preferences are different.
$1193.00 worth of planes for Only: $987.00 delivered in USA.
Located in Troy, PA 16947
Will accept reasonable offers close to asking price.
info
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=919112591486324&set=gm.831471263588440&type=1&theater


----------



## Wally331

Well the plough plane has progressed a bit further. I went with the wedge arm design and really like using it so far. Very simple and more accurate then I would've thought. 
I finished the profile on the fence, and flied the embedded nuts down and polished one of them. Still needs a depth stop and some more chamfering and thinning out. The plane works extremely well,. cuts a good smooth groove even while taking very thick cuts. It't a little quicker then the stanley 45.


















Oh and the mortices for the arms were simple bored through, and then chiseled square at the bottom. For the wedge channels, once again they are simply chiseled in, working from both sides and paring to a straight and even ramp.


----------



## DanKrager

Wally, that is impressive. I have a skew rabbet plane that needs a fence like this, but the holes are round, so I am going down the threaded route. But the fence…that is simply awesome. I'm going to do the machining work for the brass depth stop first. Someday, you know, bucket list.
DanK


----------



## WayneC

You guys see these Variable Angle Fence for Veritas® Planes?

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=73008&cat=51&ap=1


----------



## TheFridge

Wally. For a young un, you sure are a tool building beast. Great stuf.


----------



## terryR

Wayne, that fence looks pretty useful for $60. I certainly won't try making french cleats by hand again unless I score a fence…










Sadly, I had to admit defeat after shaping four, and use the table saw for the remaining dozen.


----------



## Slyy

Man o man Terry, French cleat by hand sounds like a LOT of work. There are things I really wanted to do entirely by hand before realizing just how much work it's gonna take (like hand joining each and every board for the work bench). Just got an old jointer to help with some of that! Man do I applaud your effort though!

That's a nice wide fence too Wayne, wonder how easily it could be modified to be used sans drilling holes in vintage planes?


----------



## terryR

Yeah, Jake, some processes CAN be done with hand tools, but require stupid amounts of effort. 

I just figured that's how it was done pre-TS…so gave it a rip. Lesson learned; never again!


----------



## theoldfart

Those fences work well, mines a bit older


----------



## Mosquito

I second making french cleats by hand… I did it for the 1 I have… sucked lol


----------



## TheFridge

Well I commend the effort terry because I wouldn't have even tried it by hand.


----------



## WayneC

Had not even thought of doing it by hand. That is why god invented the Unisaw.


----------



## Mosquito

Once I can get a Unisaw for the same amount of money I got my #3 and #5-1/2 (I'll even combine the funds), I'll get one lol

And then figure out where the heck I'm going to put it afterwards.


----------



## RPhillips

> Once I can get a Unisaw for the same amount of money I got my #3 and #5-1/2 (I ll even combine the funds), I ll get one lol
> 
> And then figure out where the heck I m going to put it afterwards.
> 
> - Mosquito


you could always disguise it as the kitchen table… a little table cloth, no one's the wiser


----------



## Mosquito

Well we have been wanting a small island for a while… lol


----------



## ToddJB

Even would have a built in cheese slicer.


----------



## Mosquito

and we can buy pork loins and make pork chops too…

Put a router table in the wing and could even have a food processor too!

This is an excellent idea we have here…


----------



## putty

I just picked up a project plane, its a 5 1/2 corrugated. It has a solid brass knob on it, I have never seen a brass knob, were they an aftermarket knob or did it come from the factory with it? Thanks for any info!


----------



## JayT

Never heard of Stanley sending out planes with brass knobs. I suppose it's possible, they did do aluminum totes for a while, after all, but I would guess its a user replacement.

The Unisaw island sounds like a great idea, Mos, just don't mistake that slot for a built in toaster.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A Stanley with Brass Knob sounds like a great idea… Where's August??? ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

Does the sole have a hole below the knob?


----------



## bobasaurus

Neato, I want to see that brass knob all polished up. I wonder what a brass tote would look like.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe L-N or veritas will market one?

Have some left over, non-treated 4×4s, have resawn ONE into four mini slabs. Have been using both a Sargent #414, and the "New" Stanley No.5 T-6 to flatten them out a bit. One down, two more to go…

Film @ 2300 hrs…..


----------



## bandit571

Ok, started out with these.









Six cuts with the circular saw….









Wind up with four slabs. Then the planes took over..









The #414 was set a hair deep, save the fine settings for the Old-Timer









Might have the type 6 No.5 Stanley about tuned up. Then a final pass over two with a smooth plane…









The ONLYnumber four sized plane I have…a Millers Falls No.9. I even did a few swipes along the edges









One done, two more to dry out and resaw.


----------



## putty

No hole in the sole Fridge 
Bobasaurus, I'll see if I can get my wife to polish it!!!


----------



## bobasaurus

Excellent, it should be nice. I shine up brass on the lathe with sandpaper up to 600 grit or so then a buffing wheel.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, that is so cool. Definitely Galoot, pure awesomeness…


----------



## donwilwol

I don't have a brass knob, but do have an aluminum one


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That one is in the style of the Beech version for the #40 Scrub, I think. Sweeeet.


----------



## putty

Nice Don!!!


----------



## TheFridge

I try to get my wife to polish it. But she says that ship sailed when we got married.


----------



## Pimzedd

Anyone have an idea of what plane this is? It is coming up in a sale this weekend.










Looks like it still has the original box. Looks to be rust free more or less.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like possibly a Millers Falls smoother either a 9 or 900.


----------



## JayT

+1 on the Millers Falls. I'm guessing an 8 or 9 based on the wood, rather than a 900


----------



## rossboyle52

> I try to get my wife to polish it. But she says that ship sailed when we got married.
> 
> - TheFridge


"LMAO"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bill, I'd agree with the MF guesses, and add it may also be a Craftsman from the 60s, made by Millers Falls. Same wood color and fishis, red frog, chrome adjuster. But just a guess.


----------



## walden

So my good friend Smitty said I should post this here. I picked up this Clifton 3110 shoulder plane today for $10! It came in the original box and looks like it was used once. The bullnose piece is still in the original rubber coating.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. $10. Was he giving away a free kidney with every purchase?


----------



## walden

Haha. Nope. He was moving, had a lot of money and just didn't care.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That looks incredible re: condition. Awesome pick-up, Walden. Actually, it's pretty much 'you suck' material!

Shoulder planes ate underrated, I think. You have one already?


----------



## walden

Thanks Smitty. Yes, I have the large Veritas one. I'll be selling one of them, not sure which one yet.


----------



## donwilwol

> So my good friend Smitty said I should post this here. I picked up this Clifton 3110 shoulder plane today for $10! It came in the original box and looks like it was used once. The bullnose piece is still in the original rubber coating.
> 
> - walden


It's certainly into "you suck" territory.


----------



## WayneC

Firmly well into You suck territory.


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow, that thing is beautiful. Could you sharpen it up and take some shavings for us? I'm curious how it performs.


----------



## Slyy

Awesome score Walden! Don't let the mountain take a try with that plane, no matter how convincing is argument.

So getting what appears to be mostly complete (save slitter) 45 in the mail in the next few days. Anyone know if that make repo blades for these? Or where, other than the bay I might look?


----------



## putty

Knob is somewhat polished…time for a smoke!
I wonder if someone marketed these because the front knobs cracked so easily on the old planes?
it has considerable heft, about 1 1/4 LB


----------



## Mosquito

Haven't found a source of new/repro #45 blades yet, (at least not a whole set). St James Bay Tool Co. sells blanks, but you'd have to shape and heat treat them yourself.

I was talking to a guy about having some made, but it never really went anywhere, and they've since not been around for a while…


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow, that brass knob turned out great. I want to make one now.


----------



## JayT

Knob looks great, putty. Now you are really going to have to re-japan or paint that plane body. No way you can have the brass that shiny with rust and flaking japanning.


----------



## putty

I know Jay, I may put it on another plane. This one is pretty rough, and it has no iron or lever cap. I paid 20 bucks for it, I think the knob is worth that due to it's uniqueness.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Knob is worth every bit of that, IMO… Very nice!


----------



## walden

Bobasaurus: Here you go. Does a great job! I added in one of the spacers that came with it to give the mouth a bit more space.


----------



## walden

Putty: That front knob looks amazing!


----------



## putty

Walden, I'll trade you my knob for that Clifton!


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow, that looks like a really nice plane, thanks for the pictures. Is that a Veritas shoulder plane in the background?


----------



## walden

Tempting Putty, but I think I'll pass for now.


----------



## Slyy

Oh wow Putty, you are great at polishing knobs man!

Walden looks like the Clifton is in prime form.

Also, anyone kickin around an extra No 8 sized tote I could purchase? My Union version of the old heft and hubris was sans that particular part.


----------



## walden

Here is a size comparison. The Clifton is much smaller than the Veritas plane in overall dimensions. The sole of the Clifton is 1 1/8" wide. The Veritas is 1 1/4" wide, so not much different there.


----------



## Slyy

Don't own or have used a shoulder plane but I always thought the veritas versions seemed rather unwieldy, seems more so by comparison to the Clifton.


----------



## walden

Jake: The Veritas can be that way. So far, the Clifton has been much easier to handle during test cuts. We'll see how it does on the next few projects.


----------



## john2005

Walden Suuuucks! for 10 buuuucks?


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, the shoulder plane i have is a Lie Nielson medium. If I had to do it over I would get the LN Large. One of my go to joinery planes


----------



## walden

Haha. Thanks John. I'll wear that like a badge of honor.

Kev: Sweet looking planes! I like the mix of old and new.










I decided to put on the bull nose on for those that are interested. The box says it can be used as a chisel plane too. I realized it still has the original price sticker on the bottom of the box!


----------



## JayT

Putty, is that a 5-1/2? If so, I've got a spare lever cap that I can send you, then you just need to come up with an iron set. If you want it, drop me a PM with your address.

Jake, #8 tote is the same as the #5's on up. Just print a template from Lee Valley and make one. It's not that difficult. IIRC, the Union and Stanley totes are pretty much the same size. You might have to adjust the location of the front hole a little, I don't remember. The last time I made a tote for a Union was over a year ago.

walden, I'm just going to ignore all the gloating. Drooling over the plane, but will ignore you. Don't take it personally.


----------



## upchuck

Putty-
Let me join the chorus. Nice knob. I like the way you polished it enough to show the reflections *and* the tool-box-dings.


> I wonder if someone marketed these because the front knobs cracked so easily on the old planes?
> - putty


It had never crossed my mind that it was a "manufactured" item. I just assumed that it was a shop made knob.
Did you see any markings on it when you cleaned it up?
chuck


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Little less talk, and a lot more shavings…..


----------



## Slyy

Thx JayT I'll check that out, I may even have a 5 sized tote around somewhere.

Good to know large over medium on the shoulder plane Kev.

Got my 78 in the mail the other day








USPS beat it up some though








Got a refund and I suppose it'll still make a very usable rbate plane and since I didn't heave one previously I'll make it work!


----------



## putty

Jay, PM sent….Thanks!

Upchuck, the way it is machined it was not user made. I compared it to a low knob I have on my no.6 and it is identical in size. I wonder if someone was making them to replace broken knobs back in the day? No markings.

Jake, My first and only knob job


----------



## putty

Jake, I have a 78 that I bought without a fence, it's an early one like yours. You can have it, PM me your address


----------



## bobasaurus

I picked up this Stanley No. 20 circular compass plane at a tool auction a few days back. It's missing the blade, chipbreaker, and lever cap. I think a standard 1 3/4" blade and lever cap will fit (borrowed from a No. 3 or the like maybe?), though it sounds like I may have to make a different notch in the chipbreaker to get full blade depth as the adjuster yoke is higher than most bench planes. Or try to find a replacement on the bay. If any of you have the parts and wouldn't mind selling, please let me know, but I realize that they're not very common.



















Someone painted it yellow randomly at one point. Not sure if the black is japanning or black paint. I cant detect any rust pits or other signs of deterioration… I haven't cleaned it up at all yet, all the bare metal parts came shiny. No cracks in the body from what I can tell. Hopefully I can make it work.


----------



## upchuck

> Upchuck, the way it is machined it was not user made. I compared it to a low knob I have on my no.6 and it is identical in size. I wonder if someone was making them to replace broken knobs back in the day? No markings.
> 
> - putty


Yeah Putty-
I too noticed that it looked like an identical shape to some of the rosewood low knobs I have on some of my older Stanleys. I've always liked the low knobs. And I've repaired a dozen or so knobs that have had chips out of their bases. Your brass beauty would certainly eliminate that particular problem. I am not up enough on the type studies to be able to type your #5-1/2 but I'd guess that it is one of those ones that require a 2-1/4" blade, chip breaker and lever cap instead of the newer 2-3/8". But whatever type it turns out to be I think that
it is the coolest #5-1/2 I've seen in quite a while and was a steal for $20.
chuck


----------



## upchuck

And after ooing and ahhing over the shoulder planes that have been pictured over the past couple of days I find myself thinking about infill shoulder planes. I'd like to make one about 1-1/4" wide to supplement my Stanley #92. Can anyone tell me if the blades on the old infill shoulder planes were tapered or not? And has anyone seen one with an adjustable mouth? 
Thanks,
chuck


----------



## putty

You are right Chuck, it is a type 11 with the 2 1/4" blade


----------



## walden

Haha. None taken JayT.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I maybe wrong but before you remove that yellow paint check with the experts,I think stanley back in the 20-30's had a line for schools that were painted yellow.you may have a rare beast.


----------



## Slyy

Well one is certainly a hand plane I've been waiting for a good deal on and the other isn't a handplane but arrived at the same time and was hard to turn down for $3









I figure I might one day have some matching hand planes to go with the push drill, now just gotta scope out some blades for the 45 then watch more of Mos' videos to figure out how to put it to use!


----------



## Mosquito

*More videos in the works for later this summer

;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> *More videos in the works for later this summer
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - Mosquito


Boy, if I had a buck for every time we've heard that one…

(said with my best Rodney Dangerfield voice)


----------



## Mosquito

you'd be rich, and it's only been a year! lol

I really do hope to get at least 2-3 more done this summer, before we start worrying about buying a house. The #45 videos have been some of the most watched videos on my channel so far.


----------



## jmartel

Has anyone seen this new block plane that Bridge City is going to come out with? I want it.

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/blog/2015/06/10/new-block-plane-from-bridge-city-its-a-wild-one/


----------



## JayT

^ Is that a block plane or a Transformer in disguise? 

A little too mechanical looking and futuristic for me, plus if pricing is anything like their norm, it'll be out of my tool budget.


----------



## bobasaurus

That thing is a beauty, but it doesn't really look very comfortable to use. I'd like to see a review of it when it comes out.


----------



## jmartel

The post I linked to said it would be between $200 and $300. So, still expensive, but not that much more so than LN or LV.

The engineer in me likes the design. Plus it looks like the blade has 2 bevels on it. Low angle one side and higher angle on the other.


----------



## SirIrb

Sorry to post this here but I've been having problems with photoSuckit and didn't want to attempt a new thread if it didn't work.

I got this plane and was wondering about who may be the maker. Any ideas?


----------



## lateralus819

If that block plane ends up at the $200 mark I will definitely be getting one.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't believe I've ever seen a corrugated block before. It looks like a 110 knock off that has been corrugated.


----------



## SirIrb

It has a bit of a cheap wwii Era "pot metal" feel to it. Found it years ago in the barn. What's a 110? Stanley?
thanks.


> I don t believe I ve ever seen a corrugated block before. It looks like a 110 knock off that has been corrugated.
> 
> - Don W


----------



## donwilwol

> It has a bit of a cheap wwii Era "pot metal" feel to it. Found it years ago in the barn. What s a 110? Stanley?
> thanks.
> 
> I don t believe I ve ever seen a corrugated block before. It looks like a 110 knock off that has been corrugated.
> 
> - Don W
> 
> - SirIrb


http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan12.htm


----------



## donwilwol

and one more piece to add to my Union Collection found today.

A Union 539. 20" long.


----------



## terryR

Nice find, Don!
Looks to be in great shape.

Is the casting thicker than Sargents? Certainly looks beefy!


----------



## bandit571

I think I picked a "c" model 18 last year at a yard sale. Gave up try to rebuild it, and sent all the parts to DonW. The grooves were barely there, having been worn down. Haven't seen one since…


----------



## chrisstef

Is the thread pitch the same for Sargent and Stanley knob bolts? Ive got a sargent 710 without a front knob. Ive got the long bolt but no knob or nut.


----------



## donwilwol

> Is the thread pitch the same for Sargent and Stanley knob bolts? Ive got a sargent 710 without a front knob. Ive got the long bolt but no knob or nut.
> 
> - chrisstef


No Sargent has a finer thread.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks yoda. Got me somethin new to hunt for.

Edit - Just grabbed A shelton plane and pulled off the front knob assembly. Shelton parts fit sargent parts.


----------



## RPhillips

I likey that hand jobber you got the Stef …nice


----------



## terryR

Oooooh, an Auto-Set making shavings. love it! 

OK, Guys…need help purchasing a new shooter!
LN or Veritas?


> ?


????

(ignore the price difference)


----------



## waho6o9

LN, good luck on your choice terry


----------



## ShaneA

I have no idea what I am talking about, as usual, but it seems like the LV has more features.


----------



## Mosquito

For me, it would be LN, because I already have a LV lol

Things I like about the LN:

"Traditional" style (may be purely aesthetic, but I am unashamed)
I have other LN planes that it would match with (OCD?)
Usually higher resale value (percentage of retail value wise, though realistically wouldn't matter to me)
Made in USA

Things I like about the LV:

I have one lol
Cheaper (though you said ignore this)
"Fine tuning" adjustments, adjustable mouth, set screws for blade alignment make it nice after sharpening
Adjustable tote angle (For either shooting or 'regular' orientation)
Machine screw holes for a fence
Bevel up (bevel out, since it's on its side?)


So… I think I would probably end up going with the Veritas again, as it's functionally got more features, which makes me feel like I get a lot more for my money.


----------



## terryR

Excellent points, Mos. Thanks!

I left out my preferences on purposes to see the group's opinions. But, you touched on my main criteria.

both seem to be awesome tools, but which would make a plane geek happier in the long run? Since that's what is important on a tool of this price. 

I thought I knew the answer 6 months when I couldn't afford either, but now the decision is clouded!


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, if I hadn't caught one of the "Factory Seconds" last year, I probably still wouldn't have one yet. It's no small chunk of change for a pretty specialized tool


----------



## DanKrager

I'm leaving hints for a string of holidays (father's day, birthday, christmas etc) to build up the momentum towards the LV shooter. Mos has made almost all the points I researched. The functional difference of actual work may be nearly unnoticeable between the two, but without using both side by side I don't know. It would make sense that the LV can cut cross and cantankerous grain easier because of the lower angle. I sort of like the looks of the more traditional style LN but the roundy shape of the LV is growing on me. I hated the shape of the "aerodynamic" Chrysler vans when they first came out (in 200?), but now I own one and like it. I can be taught.
DanK


----------



## bandit571

It ain't very pretty, but it is a little better than it was










The cap iron bolt has been replaced, since it took off to Never Foundland via air transport….









May not be as nice as my Millers Falls T-4 No. 9, but I think it will do….









maybe…


----------



## upchuck

Bandit-
What you got there?


----------



## bandit571

A #4 size Sheldon. The one with a bunch of patent numbers all over it.

Pat. No. 1914609
SHELDON No. 4

The cap iron bolt decided to leave the shop on it's own…...still haven't found it. Have a "fill-in" in the spares box


----------



## daddywoofdawg

seems if you a bear paws the iron in the LN would be in the way,so just a small area of the tote to hold on to.


----------



## DLK

I agree with daddy to me it looks like the LV (Veritas) would be more comfortable.


----------



## knockknock

> May not be as nice as my Millers Falls T-4 No. 9, but I think it will do….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe…
> 
> - bandit571


Who cares whether it is nice, or even works. That lever cap iron adjusting thing-a-ma-jig is great looking!


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the input on shooters, guys!

I've decided on the


----------



## JayT

> Thanks for the input on shooters, guys!
> 
> I ve decided on the
> 
> - terryR


Tease!

Aren't you in the plane swap? Maybe you should wait until it's done to buy one.


----------



## terryR

Wow, I never thought of that, JT!
Thanks.


----------



## bandit571

Was given a "Basket Case" #3 to try my luck on…

Might have it close to done?









haven't decided about that Swiss Cheese handle, though









I think it might have set a record for holes per square inch…..

As too the theory of "Sharp is all that matters.." 









The cap iron came from my scrap parts bin, along with a second bolt for the frog. Iron is stamped Eclipse, but the chip breaker was a lot wider than the iron. Frog looks like a Handyman style. There is a lot of red in the wood handles. This was a "Mutt" from the get-go. 









You know…I think all them holes in the rear handle might be to improve one's grip…...


----------



## jmartel

Maybe all the holes are like the dimples on a golf ball. Improves aerodynamic efficiency.


----------



## mramseyISU

> Thanks for the input on shooters, guys!
> 
> I ve decided on the
> 
> - terryR


For what's it's worth now that you've decided. I tried them both out down at Handworks last month and I though the Lie-Nielson did a better job between the two. Of course there could be a lot of factors in play when it comes to trying something out at a show line that but I'd buy that Lie-Nielson if I ever decide to take that plunge.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, mramsey! I haven't read many opinions from folks that have touched both side to side.

Just to further take over the thread…LOL…anyone like shooting with an iron miter plane? I just stumbled on a nice one on fleaBay! (LN)

Smitty?


----------



## jmartel

Only time I've seen someone use an iron miter plane was in Doucette & Wolf videos. I'll admit that I want the LN version though.


----------



## terryR

^Cannot get enough of watching D&W build fine furniture!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I watched a D&W vid and it led me to use the #9 to smooth/fit/finish HB dovetails. It does that exceptionally well, I will say. For shooting, It's better than a beached foreplane for sure. And for me, is a shooting 'quick and dirty' over the #51 for smaller tasks. Capable, in other words, but not the best solution when a bonafide shooter is available.

Given a choice (ultimatum?), I'd keep the #9 because of the high marks and versatility.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the reviews, Smitty! I've never touched a No.9, but thought it was a capable shooter just from looking at it. Of course, I'm not silly enough to plop down 5 large clams based on looks alone. I was hoping to get your views…cannot remember seeing many 9's during our recent show and tell.

The No.9 is a fabulous sight to behold, IMO.










But, I need to stay focused on shooters!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"But, I need to stay focused on shooters!" he said, while posting a drool-inspiring pic of a pristine, albeit discontinued, LN #9 with box and integrated side knob…

Yeah, good luck on that focus thing.


----------



## terryR

^LOL.


----------



## fatandy2003

Terry,

I agree with JayT. Maybe you'll get lucky and land a nice FREE shooter in the swap…


----------



## sgmdwk

I am not a collector, but I do like old, usable hand tools. I recently acquired one I really like. I think it is a Stanley Bedrock 605 from 1931 or 1932. It seemed solid, but had some surface rust and scratches. I spent a couple hours cleaning and flattening the sole and sides, then did the same for the iron and chip breaker. After sharpening I was able to peel off some wonderful translucent shavings. Very gratifying and a new favorite tool.


----------



## JustplaneJeff

Selling about 80 planes Sat June 27 at auction in west central Ohio If any ones close by. lots of pictures on Auctionzip .com Zip code 43311. Need to make some room in my shop


----------



## bandit571

And me between pay checks…..


----------



## WhoMe

Terry, I'd pick the shooter that works with left handers like me. 
I have used neither but like the features of the LV myself.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice, Dave K! And welcome to the Epic Thread.


----------



## RPhillips

Terry, I'm going to go with the LV on this one, I like the look and features of it, the PM-V11 iron is nice too.


----------



## terryR

> Terry, I m going to go with the LV on this one, I like the look and features of it, the PM-V11 iron is nice too.
> 
> - RPhillips


Thanks for the input, guys! Sorry for taking over the thread due to Anniversary money burning a hole in my pocket.  But, hopefully this will help another LJ when their time comes to make this choice?

A few months ago, the LN51 was my choice solid and firm. Mostly because I have a LN family started! But after reading as many opinions as I can find, Veritas seems to be a more versatile choice. Jointer options, and those set screws to adjust the iron are hard to ignore. I also have one PMV11 iron in a vintage No.4 that makes great shavings, although I cannot honestly say it's superior after limited use. Gotta admit, that PMV11 came with a micro-bevel honed already from Veritas…a very nice touch!

I never even thought of building a shooting plane! But have seen a handful of nice looking wooden shooters on youTube the past 24 hours. It seems a square body wouldn't be that difficult to construct, and a ramped shooting board might overcome the non-skewed iron?

So, my decision at this time….......
Avoid a decision. 
More reading. More data points.
...and a more solidly built shooting board for my 62.

carry on!


----------



## bandit571

Jeff: Is that down a Mick Lile's place, or out at your's? Might have a small bit of cash by then, after all.


----------



## ShaneComeBack

Can anyone help me identify what these planes are or if they are worth picking up? The description only says "Stanley planes". I don't have any block planes and if the price stays low enough I might try to pick these up. Sorry for the crappy picture but it is the only one they provided.










Thanks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Block to the left is a Sargent that could be labeled Crafstman. Good adjustable mouth mechanism but, in relation to the other two, isn't low angle and is missing some kind of front knob. Middle Stanley is much newer, workable, but fixed mouth and standard angle too. Third i'd say is also a stanley, and with the attributes of the middle one, just a bit older.

My .02 input, worth half what you paid.

What kind of block you wanting?


----------



## ShaneComeBack

Not looking for anything specific, just always keeping my eyes out for any good usable ones I can pick up for a good deal. Don't have much of a tool budget these days, my darned babies keep wanting to get bigger and bigger. They take up most of my time too so I just like to find tools to stockpile for the day I have the time to use them. My only real usable hand tool is my GP Mitrebox then occasionally I do a little work on cleaning up some of the planes I've picked up here and there but I am pretty much a novice on using them haha.


----------



## ShaneComeBack

Not looking for anything specific, just always keeping my eyes out for any good usable ones I can pick up for a good deal. Don't have much of a tool budget these days, my darned babies keep wanting to get bigger and bigger. They take up most of my time too so I just like to find tools to stockpile for the day I have the time to use them. My only real usable hand tool is my GP Mitrebox then occasionally I do a little work on cleaning up some of the planes I've picked up here and there but I am pretty much a novice on using them haha.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The bench plane actually looks like an earlier type Stanley, based on what appears to be a beaded knob. If the whole box is $20 or less, go for it and you'll be ahead.


----------



## bandit571

The block plane on the far right is a Stanley 9-1/2. The middle one is too, just a lot newer.

My Dad had a level like that, from the early 1950s….... Might be worth it IF it is part of the deal….


----------



## ShaneComeBack

Yup, everything in the picture is included. I was thinking the bench plane looked like an early type too, but wasn't completely sure. I'll keep an eye on it and see where it goes. Thanks!


----------



## upchuck

Shane-
What Smitty said. If Mr. Luck was on your side that bench plane would be a #4-1/2. I agree that the block planes seem to be all standard angle blockies. They would have 1-5/8th inch blades. The bench plane blade looks from that photo to be more than 3/8ths of an inch wider than the blocks. To my mind # 4-1/2's are handier than #4's. But if you don't find that to be the case then it would be easy to trade or sell it for a #3 or #4.
As far as the block planes the one on the left looks to me to be the cherry of the lot. Too bad about the missing toe/mouth adjusting knob but as a Sargent or Craftsman or Fulton that is still a highly useable tool.
The other two excite me less. Neither one seems to have an adjustable mouth and that is a feature that I really prize.
C-clamp, funnel, wrenches, and level are also icing on the cake if what you actually want comes to you for a good price. 
chuck


----------



## donwilwol

I think its a high knob. Definitely worth $20.


----------



## JustplaneJeff

Bandit; Auction held at a property I own in urbana. Look forward to meeting you if you can attend


----------



## WhoMe

O…O… I want the funnel…. lol
I'm curious on the hand plane. It is too new for what I collect but the tall knob and the lack of the Stanley cast into the lever cap puts it in the type 12 (1916 - 1924) timeframe which is a nice era for hand planes. But that is only from what I can see without looking at the blade logo and other specifics. Others chimed in on the block planes.
If you get this stuff you will have to post more pictures


----------



## TheFridge

Looks 4-1/2 ish.


----------



## donwilwol

for those on facebook, a plane building and restoration group, https://www.facebook.com/groups/1410047249324398/


----------



## walden

I'm geeking out pretty hard. I found this today. It's an old Stanley toolbox in amazing shape and still has about half of it's tools in "never used" condition. Included is a 1/4" and 3/4" 750 chisels with the logos and never even sharpened. A victor Stanley zigzag ruler, and one of the original screwdrivers.

The main tools missing are the 20" saw, 13 oz. hammer, an 8" try square with wooden handle, No. 3 smooth plane, pliers, and a small 3" screwcriver. (The vice is the one I bought earlier.)

It even has the original paperwork. I might have to hit up Summerfi when he gets back to see if he has a saw with the 20" blade. What a cool piece of history!


----------



## DLK

Neat. Those Chsiels are very nice by the way. The Stanley roll top tool box I got had 1/4, 3/4 and 1", 750's. I like that cool vice.


----------



## donwilwol

there are a lot of guys who collect the old Stanley tools boxes. That's a great find Walden!


----------



## TheFridge

> for those on facebook, a plane building and restoration group, https://www.facebook.com/groups/1410047249324398/
> 
> - Don W


Is it like AA but for planeaholics?


----------



## donwilwol

> for those on facebook, a plane building and restoration group, https://www.facebook.com/groups/1410047249324398/
> 
> - Don W
> 
> Is it like AA but for planeaholics?
> 
> - TheFridge


Its more like an AA meeting being held in a bar.


----------



## fatandy2003

Terry, your other option when building a shooting plane would be to use a skewed blade, like this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161202285243?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

That way you can get a shearing cut without trying to make crazy angles for the bed.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Andy.

I'm looking forward to the more advanced planes built by the Swap participants! Mine is a basic Krenov smoother.

Ssshhh…


----------



## duckmilk

> So, my decision at this time….......
> Avoid a decision.
> More reading. More data points.
> ...and a more solidly built shooting board for my 62.
> 
> carry on!
> 
> - terryR


Atta boy! My kinda guy


----------



## fatandy2003

Haha, OK Terry, fair enough.


----------



## ShaneComeBack

Didn't win the auction unfortunately, but finished cleaning up this Bailey No 4 I picked up about a year ago. I just need to work on the blade now. What are your guys favorite sharpening methods? Sharpening stones are a little pricey, so I was thinking about getting a plane sharpening jig and trying to use sand paper (read a few methods on doing it this way). Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## JayT

Looks great, Shane.

Sandpaper, water stones, oil stones and diamond plates all will work to sharpen and all have pros and cons. No reason you can't start out sharpening with sandpaper. Over time the costs for that method start to add up pretty quickly, but up front costs are very low.


----------



## duckmilk

Shane, I use both sandpaper and diamond plates. I get automotive wet/dry paper from the auto parts store and adhere it to a piece of mirror with spray adhesive. I'm thinking I may go to a counter top company and switch to a piece of granite or marble though.
My diamond plates came from amazon at pretty reasonable prices.
I need to get some jewelers rouge and make a strop also.
Whatever method you want to start with will work though and you may end up changing it up over time.

Nice clean up on the plane.

http://www.theenglishwoodworker.com/testosterone-free-sharpening/


----------



## upchuck

Shane-



> Didn t win the auction unfortunately, but finished cleaning up this Bailey No 4 I picked up about a year ago.
> 
> - ShaneComeBack


Nice rehab on the #4



> I just need to work on the blade now. What are your guys favorite sharpening methods? Sharpening stones are a little pricey, so I was thinking about getting a plane sharpening jig and trying to use sand paper (read a few methods on doing it this way). Any advice is appreciated!
> 
> - ShaneComeBack


If the blade condition is similar to the before photo of the rest of the #4 then, yes, you need to work on the blade. All sharpening mediums work. There"s plenty of information about sharpening on LJs and the internet. Your plan on starting with a jig (I'd recommend a 'side clamping' jig) and sandpaper is good because it is not pricey and it works. I think that it also gives the best chance for a beginner to have success.
chuck


----------



## Mosquito

I started with an eclipse jig and sand paper. As I got more into hand tools, I started picking up some sharpening stones. Not a bad way to go


----------



## TheFridge

> Shane, I use both sandpaper and diamond plates. I get automotive wet/dry paper from the auto parts store and adhere it to a piece of mirror with spray adhesive. I m thinking I may go to a counter top company and switch to a piece of granite or marble though.
> My diamond plates came from amazon at pretty reasonable prices.
> I need to get some jewelers rouge and make a strop also.
> Whatever method you want to start with will work though and you may end up changing it up over time.
> 
> Nice clean up on the plane.
> 
> http://www.theenglishwoodworker.com/testosterone-free-sharpening/
> 
> - duckmilk


 What he said

I picked up some granite scrap and I like using it with paper when it comes to honing.


----------



## walden

The #4 turned out great!

I have used several methods of sharpening and settled on oil stones. If you decide to go that route, you only need two stones. A Norton medium India stone, which is made of synthetic material and can be found new for $20. And a translucent stone for polishing. The cost of the new translucent stones is what turns most people off to oil stones. I have found them used on eBay for as little as $30. If you go used, search for a "Norton Hard Arkansas" stone. That's what they called the translucent stones back in the day. This type of stone is so hard that the old ones shouldn't need any work and should still be flat.

I have one from the 1930's that is still just as flat as the day it was bought new. Some companies still sell what they call hard arkansas stones, but the new ones are softer. I hope this helps.


----------



## duckmilk

Interestingly, Richard "the english woodworker" says in his blog, he uses oil stones and just spits on them, but is trying out other methods just for a new experience. I remember my dad spitting on them as well. I guess lubricant can come from many sources. I still want a pedal powered grinder though, like Tim saw on SOTS thread.

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/1638410


----------



## bandit571

Of course, IF one chews…...a big old splat of Mail Pouch works wonders…..even when slick finishing concrete

DAMHIKT…...


----------



## duckmilk

Hehe, Brown's Mule


----------



## bandit571

random Plane photo alert…









Playing around with some Pine and curly maple, and a Millers Falls No. 11









And a Millers Falls No. 8

Will get out the big planes later….


----------



## ShaneComeBack

Thanks for all the responses! I think I'll go the jig and sandpaper route for now. My boss just did a remodel of his kitchen and I think threw out all the granite he had, I knew I should have asked for some.


----------



## duckmilk

^Ask him, maybe there is still some around. Otherwise, get a piece of scrap from a counter place, or the cutout for a sink.


----------



## walden

Bandit: That Miller Falls is looking sweet!


----------



## bandit571

Random plane picture, again









An $8, York pitch, made in West Germany, Dunlap #3, taking on knots in some curly Maple..









Jointer work on some Oak. Plane is one i did a bit of trading for…..Stanley No. 6c type 10. I think that might just work…


----------



## benchbuilder

Hey Putty, i have never seen or heard of a solid brass knob. I bet that dude is heavy. Be carefull, if you polish it up it may put your eyes out. Lol


----------



## putty

Yeah Benchbuilder, I've been poking around on the web and cant find anything. It would be nice if tools could talk


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I saw this everyone may know or few do,so I'll pass it on.
http://stanleytoolsbook.com/home this is the 2015 version.


----------



## Tim457

Killer deals for anyone close enough.
http://southbend.craigslist.org/tls/5095779618.html
http://southbend.craigslist.org/tls/5095791071.html

Not connected to it at all, it just came up in a search.


----------



## bandit571

Went to an auction today…









With all of these to choose from…









I spent a whopping $5 on these two planes, and so far have rerurbbed just one…









I'll work on the "Bailey " one tomorrow. Nice auction, Jeff!!!!


----------



## Tugboater78

Looks good bandit, hoping i find a tranny in the wild one day. Not the type that hang on street corners though. Don't have that type around either, they wouldnt survive an hour in redneckland.


----------



## jdh122

I'm in France (Lyon) for work. Today I took the metro and bus way out to a flea market. Bought these two nice planes for 5 euros ($7) for the pair. A nice moving fillister and my first hollow. Blades show no rust and I expect to be able to get them working with minimal work.
I also saw what I'm pretty sure was a froe, but the blade was about 8 inches wide. Thought of buying it, but I don't think I have room in my suitcase.


----------



## terryR

^ yous guys are making me sweat with envy.

No rusty hand tools in Alabama…except the ones in my shop! We stopped in to visit an antique sale yesterday, but the furniture was mostly cheap crap that looked from the 70's. The horror! 

...back to kneeBay…


----------



## bandit571

Have both of the Stanley Trans refurbbed, so a group photo?









A Stanley No.29, and a Stanley Bailey No. 28. The 28 was almost like new. Although there are someone's "H.S." inscribed on the rear handle….









Old finish was removed from the wood, new oil finish applied. All metal objects cleaned up, chipbreaker tuned up, iron is chip-free, and sharp, again. Just "Stanley" on the 29's iron, Bailey's has a Stanley Pat apl 19 92
And there is Stanley running up the lateral lever on the bailey, the Stanley's is broken off.

$5 for the pair is what I paid for them at that auction….not too bad a day…


----------



## Mosquito

Number 3


----------



## donwilwol

Nice Mos. Where'd you find it.


----------



## Mosquito

Was an eBay find, only bidder. I'ts in pretty decent shape, as in I could sharpen it up and use it as is. I've got #7, #6, and now #5


----------



## WayneC

I saw an 4 1/2 on eBay yesterday Mos.

I picked up an interesting lot on eBay yesterday…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301674235770?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Mosquito

Me too, Wayne ;-)

*Edit* Dang it Wayne, sweet deal on the #46 irons… let alone the plane and other shop-made irons


----------



## WayneC

The 46 irons were the target.

I'm kicking myself for not buying a full set of beautiful #45 hollow and round blades for $32 yesterday.


----------



## upchuck

Wayne-
Is the included plane a #50?
chuck


----------



## WayneC

Appears to be… May have some mixed parts.


----------



## Mosquito

> The 46 irons were the target.
> 
> I m kicking myself for not buying a full set of beautiful #45 hollow and round blades for $32 yesterday.
> 
> - WayneC


Can I kick you for that too? lol


----------



## WayneC

It was just the blades…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251996556243?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I went back and forth over buying them…


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, I was noticing a set of Record H&R cutters (only) that they were asking some absurd amount of money for lol ($400 maybe?)

$32 for all the irons is a pretty good deal, in my experience. I mean, even just plow irons go for $5-7 each on eBay


----------



## WayneC

And those are not included in any of the #45 or #55 box sets?


----------



## Mosquito

Should be included in the #55 irons. I was trying to remember if the actual #45 irons would have had the numbers stamped on them (I know #55 irons did, just not sure if #45's did too or not)


----------



## theoldfart

Nope


----------



## theoldfart

Double post


----------



## WayneC

I held off because I was going to check my 55 Irons first. My instinct said buy them… If I had not just bought a knife and the other set of cutters I would have bought it…


----------



## daddywoofdawg

ya Sept,11,1983.Funny how kids think that was long ago,and could be the only answer.good score.


----------



## lateralus819

The siegley is the cheapest feeling 4 1/2 I own. Almost feels weightless.


----------



## Mosquito

I posted in here about the weight difference between my Siegley #7, Keen Kutter KK7, and T11 Stanley #7. The Siegley #7 weighs about the same as my T11 #5-1/2… but I kind of like that. It's not always nice to have a heavy plane. There's a reason I used my wooden jack plane and siegley #7 to dimension all the cherry stock for the shadowbox shelves I made lol


----------



## bobasaurus

Using the LN #4 on some canarywood picture frames:










I like how the inlay shows in the shaving too:



















Canarywood is sure a chore to plane. Lots of interlocked grain seems to tear out no matter what I do, even with a freshly sharpened blade (15k shapton), close chipbreaker, small mouth, miniscule shavings, and 50 deg frog. I got it close with the plane then had to scrape… I might even need to sand, heaven forbid.


----------



## jmartel

Very clean inlay, Allen.


----------



## bandit571

had to drag the big guy out today…









Stanley No.6c, type 10….

Also had to use this little guy…









Might get something made this week…









Maybe…


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks, it's the first inlay I tried with hand gouges/chisels instead of a router. Worked pretty well but requires a lot of clamping pressure. The inlay is hiding the pins of a drawbored lap joint since I screwed up and cut the sides too short initially. Here is another inlay on the other frame, a maple leaf made out of maple 










Looks like that rabbet plane did a good job, bandit. I'm jealous of the trannys you got at auction, I've never used one but they look fun to tinker with.


----------



## upchuck

I have seen some #45 blades stamped with their numbers but most not. I don't know if it's where some of them that are duplicated in the #55 set so they just stamped them all or if it's a era of production marker.
And.
bobasaurus-
I too like the inlay work. With chisel and gouge how much effort was it to get a flat bottom? And if you did all of those adjustments to avoid tear out and you still got a little then I wouldn't know what to do besides scrape.


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks upchuck. I didn't bother with a flat bottom, I just gouged out what I could then clamped the hell out of it in my bench vise… so much that I actually sheared the handle off at one point (breaking through a 1/4" steel pin). I probably should have used an actual clamp instead, but it worked… forces the square peg into the round hole, as it were, and the square jaws keep the inlay kind of parallel with the piece despite my less-than-flat bottom. It helps that canarywood is softer than the hard maple inlay.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nice inlay, Bob! Is there any use you could think of for the shavings with the inlay? That's pretty cool. The least you could do is sign one and post a picture for us.

Note to self: Don't make Bob mad. You wouldn't like him when he's angry.

Mos-Congrats on the new Siegley. Looks good from here!


----------



## walden

I went camping this weekend and the small town I was near had an antique shop. I found this Stanley #3, Type 13 (1925-1928). It has some rust on the sole, so it's going to get a bath tomorrow. I'm leaving the handles alone since the logo is still visible. I'm going to put this in that Stanley tool box I found last week. The blade has the Stanley Sweet Heart logo.


----------



## Tim457

Nice find Walden. If the rust were only on the bottom I think I would probably sand that since chemicals take the patina off the metal leaving a dull grey. That is unless you were planning on polishing everything shiny anyway. Where is your toolbox post, I might have missed it.

Very nice inlay Bob. That shaving is really cool.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, she looks to be in great shape.


----------



## walden

Thanks guys.

Tim: Here is a pic of the tool box. I'm planning to make it shiny to match the other tools. The kit would have come with a #3.


----------



## CFrye

Saw this unusual wooden plane on E Bay when I was checking out Wayne's links…


----------



## bandit571

Set it up with the handle up. Makes a very nice shoulder plane. Can even clean up rebates…









Only a lot wider than this one. More for working on the rebates for doors. Like the one the front door might sit in when it closes….


----------



## terryR

Very cool side molding plane! Finally got one bid at $9.99!

OK, so now I know that I know extremely little about spokeshaves. Just cleaned and sharpened my little Stanley ?52.










I made shavings, and left a decent finish on the scrap pine, but have little idea how to use the tool. Bevel up or down? I received it bevel down, but it only shaves with the bevel up.

I'm pretty sure I understand the adjustable mouth…same as a plane? But should I tilt the tool so that the base rubs the wood behind the iron? Or perfectly flat like a plane?

surely I could just play for another hour and get better results, but I assume you guys know the proper use? Please share secrets and keep me from learning bad technique.

It has an old logo on the iron…










1874-1884?
pre-lateral!


----------



## upchuck

> Very cool side molding plane! Finally got one bid at $9.99!
> 
> OK, so now I know that I know extremely little about spokeshaves. Just cleaned and sharpened my little Stanley ?52.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made shavings, and left a decent finish on the scrap pine, but have little idea how to use the tool. Bevel up or down? I received it bevel down, but it only shaves with the bevel up.
> 
> I m pretty sure I understand the adjustable mouth…same as a plane? But should I tilt the tool so that the base rubs the wood behind the iron? Or perfectly flat like a plane?
> 
> surely I could just play for another hour and get better results, but I assume you guys know the proper use? Please share secrets and keep me from learning bad technique.
> 
> It has an old logo on the iron…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1874-1884?
> pre-lateral!
> 
> - terryR


----------



## theoldfart

wacha' tryin' to say upchuck?


----------



## TheFridge

So I have a 24" wood bodied jointer. When I first got it I waxed it all over, bed, wedge, you name it. Now when ever I hit a tough spot when planing it loses it depth and I have to hammer the iron and wedge back down and all that good stuff.

I'm assuming it's because I waxed the wedge and bed? Clean it up with spirits and just put a coat of BLO instead?


----------



## upchuck

> OK, so now I know that I know extremely little about spokeshaves. Just cleaned and sharpened my little Stanley ?52.
> 
> surely I could just play for another hour and get better results, but I assume you guys know the proper use? Please share secrets and keep me from learning bad technique.
> 
> - terryR


Terry-
I'd bet that that was a #53 with the adjustable mouth. I use most metal spokeshaves bevel down. Wooden shaves and I have one metal Rapier shave that goes bevel up but those are whole different tools that just share the same name.
Sharp is critical for spokeshaves. I sometimes use a shave with the blade set cock-eyed. One side of the blade set for a deeper cut then the other side. That way it gives me a variation with depth of cut depending on what part of the blade is cutting. For fine shavings I sometimes skew the blade and slice the blade from one side to the other sort of like using a draw knife but much shorter stroke. The angle that you hold the tool in relationship to the workpiece is critical. With shaves that are curved front to back finding and maintaining the angle is harder but also worth the trouble to locate the sweet spot and keep it there as your curved workpiece changes. Chatter tells me that I have the tool set up poorly or that the angle is wrong. To adjust the angle just rotate your wrists. Spoke shaves work best for me when I have my index fingers over the blade/cap iron and the rest on my hand closer to the tool's center rather than keeping my whole hands out on the handles. I push sometimes. I pull sometimes. 
There are bunches of techniques for using shaves. But it is a simple tool and not much can go wrong with the tool. Practice is key. Also PoopieKat has a forum about these tools that is helpful.
Nice Old tool find. Does it still have both of it's springs on the mouth? Good luck
chuck


----------



## upchuck

Sorry Kevin…Sometimes when I'm typing I click the "Post this reply" when I meant to click the "I need more room". What I'm trying to say is that spokeshaves are fun.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, waxed the wrong spots. Sand the wedge and bed back to roughen them up.. 


> So I have a 24" wood bodied jointer. When I first got it I waxed it all over, bed, wedge, you name it. Now when ever I hit a tough spot when planing it loses it depth and I have to hammer the iron and wedge back down and all that good stuff.
> 
> I m assuming it s because I waxed the wedge and bed? Clean it up with spirits and just put a coat of BLO instead?
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## theoldfart

upchuck, I agree. Fun.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, chuck. I'll keep playing with it. My iron is severely out of square, so it was set for a deeper cut on one side, and that seemed handy! Thanks for the ID as well, yep both springs still present and working well. I've always relied on the belt sander for curves, but not anymore. got a 151 to restore next…it looks more user friendly!

Fridge, I might sand off the wax and just leave the parts you want sticky unfinished.


----------



## bandit571

Might be getting a "collection"?









L-R: No.26,28,29, and a 31. basic set, right?
Almost forgot, this little thing…









Liberty Bell No. 122 ( about the same size as a #3) looks kind of small…..


----------



## Tim457

Terry I agree with Chuck. Another cause of chatter is not holding the mouth behind the blade firmly enough down to the wood. Because the shave wants to rotate forward, if you don't hold the back down enough it will chatter. Dull can cause chatter too. I agree with everything Chuck said, but I didn't know about that Rapier shave he's talking about so I haven't ever seen a metal spokeshave that wasn't bevel down. The blade should hold at approximately the same angle of presentation as a bevel down hand plane.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Tim.
Bevel down, huh? Bummer, I spent a while fettling that shave today. Maybe it'll go quicker set up properly?  I did feel as though the back edge of the tool needed to make contact with wood for clean results, which sounds like what you guys are telling me. Lots of feedback and a different feel compared to a plane…must be the short sole?

Definitely a fun tool. I need to relax my death grip…


----------



## Mosquito

Got a bunch of the toys out tonight 

This is why you need more than 1 #45; 3 different set ups…


----------



## upchuck

Tim-
Post #35 in this link http://lumberjocks.com/topics/64776 would show a couple of photos of the Rapier I was talking about. Unfortunately the bevel up blade is not shown clearly in either photo.

Stanley made a few metal ones that were cast metal versions shaped like traditional wooden shaves. I'm assuming that these were also bevel up. These were called 'Razor Edge' (#'s 72 & 73 Japanned and #'s 75 & 76 Nickel plated). I've never owned or used any of these but I have held one.

If memory serves me then Lee Valley/Veritas made/makes a Low Angle bevel up spoke shave.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=44834&cat=1,50230&ap=1

And lastly (in my brain anyway) there's the Millers Falls Cigar Shave. But that one is a horse of a different color as far as shaves go. It is a tubular shaped shave (like a cigar) and I believe that the tubular shaped blade is 
beveled on the inside of the tube. When installed in the tool that would make the bevel up. Although at that point up and down begin to lose their meaning with a shave that was designed to be (and is by reputation, again, I have no direct experience) able to slice the inside of curves better than any other.

Spokeshaves are fun

chuck


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks fellas. Sounds like a weiner.

Mos. You make me sick with jealousy. Good stuff.


----------



## TheFridge

el doublé


----------



## bandit571

Random plane shots for today…scrub planes









Ah..is that a Stanley No.40???









Not…exactly. Windsor #33, with a 3" radius iron









And a 14" long scrub plane? Corsiar C-5 with an 8-9" radius camber. aka The Cyclops, due to it was designed to use a single bolt to hold the frog in place. Has a nice wide open mouth, too









Had to use both of these today…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, thicknessing stuff on a Sunday Afternoon. T11 #5c.


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome picture Smitty!


----------



## bandit571

I guess this is what a Tranny is supposed to do?









Bevel on some Curly Maple. Shavings?









Stanley BAILEY No. 28


----------



## RPhillips

Thinking about picking up a Stanley #45.

How much should I expect to spend?

Any advice on what to look for or stay away from?

here's one I found on aBey Stanley #45


----------



## JayT

#45's seem to go for $100 on up. Best way to know what to spend is to start to look at sold listings on ebay to see what the final prices have been.

Biggest things to look for are the general plane stuff-cracked castings, missing pieces, etc. There are some parts that, if missing, are easy to replace or just unnecessary.  For instance, I've never used the short rods, slitter or cam rest on my #45. Others, such as the depth stops, wing screws and cutter depth control knob are important and can be difficult to find if they are missing.

Also, make sure the plane comes with the cutters. A set of cutters can cost as much as a plane with the cutters-you don't want to try to find them after buying just a body.

Besides Stanley, there are other combo planes that are worth looking at. Sargent made a model 1080 combo plane that is very good and Craftsman sourced from both Stanley and Sargent at different times. Be aware that the parts between the two brands are not interchangeable, AFAIK, so if you find a Sargent, be doubly sure it's complete.

Edit: The one you linked on ebay looks very good. It'll probably sell far above that price when all is said and done.


----------



## putty

Here is one on Ebay now for a buy it now price of 119.00, it looks pretty complete. And it has a cool old box


----------



## DLK

^ Thats actually a good deal. I went the route of trying to buy the cutters and small missing parts to complete a 45 I got from Smitty. Not the cheapest way to go and I'm still far from done.


----------



## mramseyISU

I picked up a No 12 scraper at a flea market this weekend. I saw quite a bit of stuff but this was the only thing that wasn't priced at it's weight in gold. Any idea where I can get some info on dating these? Definitely a lot less info than what's on the bench planes.


----------



## DanKrager

RP, either of those 45's would be good to own at the right price. $119 is very good price I think for as complete and nice as it is, but I see it has been bid on so the BIN goes away. Both look to be very complete. Watch out for mosquitoes!
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

I agree with JayT, if you can look for a plane with irons. I'd be more willing to buy plane parts than a set of irons. With that in mind, if the option is a complete #45 with no irons, or a partially complete (missing a set or rods, slitter assembly, and cam rest are the most common missing parts), I'd absolutely go for the partial with irons.

That buy it now that someone bid on would have been a great deal at BIN or the current bit. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't tempted, even though I've already got 6!
-

Dan, I'm good on #45's for the moment lol

Let me rephrase that; I don't have enough money to spend on tools to get other things I want AND more #45's lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ramsey, in general those scraper planes didn't change much over the years. So unless the cutter is OEM and marked, identifying production years (in general) is pretty tough. Other than Leach's site, haven't seen much of anything detailing them.

Good luck, and congrats on the pick up!


----------



## mramseyISU

Smitty, the cutter looks like it's been added on later in life so no chance of that to identify the age with it. I did read that the width changed in right around 1924 so I can use that to get a ballpark to being before then but that's as far as I can get with it.


----------



## Tim457

Rob, pretty much what the other guys said. It seems like anything $150 and under is a good price for a complete 45 with cutters. It took me quite a while of looking at the manuals to learn all the parts. In the end I took a print of the manual with me to check for all the parts when I bought my 55. I don't have a link for the manuals handy, but you can google for them. Plus a print of Leach's info from his Supertool site on the 45 and 55 were helpful for things to check for. It's hard to pass one up when it doesn't come with cutters but unless it's almost free it's not worth it unless it has the parts you need for another one.


----------



## Mosquito

Here's a [rather sizable] PDF I made from the #45 manual I've got http://themodsquito.com/images/woodworking/Stanley_45_Manual_Small.pdf

If I had a #55 manual I'd do the same


----------



## mramseyISU

I passed on a Stanley 55 this weekend and a Sargent combination plane for the same reason, no cutters for either one of them. The Stanley was a rusty hunk but it had the short rods and a fence with no cutters. $40 was way too much for it; $10 would have been a different story. The Sargent looked brand new and it was even it's original case but no price tag on it and no cutters. I would have paid a bit for it just because of the condition but I couldn't find the guy running the stand to ask how much.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A 'project plane' has hit the shop. Gotta put my Bandit on.


----------



## Mosquito

Saweeeet. Chamfer plane is on 'the list' for some reason… I know I can do a chamfer with any ol' plane, but I still want one just like that (project)


----------



## john2005

Dang, I have been hunting for one of those too. I really don't know that I need it, I just think they are cool. (Despite being the ugliest plane made, or close to any way) Nice get Smitty, anxiously awaiting action shots and a report on your how it does.


----------



## bobasaurus

That sure looks weird, I don't think I've seen a chamfer plane before. I hope you'll clean it up and show it in action.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice catch Smitty, finding an original cutter could be tough. I've been wanting one of those for years.


----------



## racerglen

That'll be fun Smitty, hope that rust isn't as tough as my (still soaking, cleaning) 607..


----------



## JoeRPhilly

Saw these in a local antique shop last weekend, new old stock, some never even out of the box, couldn't afford any but they're cool to look at


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ OMG, I'd have a moment if I saw that bundle in person at an antique store!


----------



## Tim457

That is a really cool stash with some interesting planes in there too. Curious what NOS like that would go for, I've never seen it.

And that chamfer plane is really cool too Smitty. Not the prettiest, but a fun one.


----------



## theoldfart

That's the stuff of dreams!


----------



## putty

Smitty, that is cool! What number is it?

Joe, what kind of prices where they talking on that 606?


----------



## JayT

Holy crap, that'd be a haul! Several really desirable items in that NOS stack.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Putty, a #72. Don't know when I'll make the time to get 'er cleaned up, but it'll happen. Will post pics here when I do.


----------



## bandit571

Might find a junker 110 sitting around? Same blade?

Brought back a Dunlap #3 ( 3DBB stamped in the side, Millers Falls?) from Woodstick to refurb up. Was making shavings last night in a pine lid. Might try to make a tool box that the "Basic First Tool Set" can fit into…nuttin fancy, of course…


----------



## putty

Here is a video of a guy using a 72


----------



## JoeRPhilly

I'm not sure what he wanted on the 606, I knew it was out of my realm so didn't bother to ask. 
The only thing I asked about was the 386 fence, $175 for that - not too bad I don't think. I think they usually go for $100+ used. I'd be hesitant to use any of those planes being in that condition, I viewed them as collector pieces. I did buy a nearly new 78 for $90 that was from that collection, oddly it was in the wrong box. And I bought a nice 92, paid $125 for that. I think I overpaid a bit on both, but they're both nearly new and SW era so not a terrible deal. So there's an idea on his prices.

I'm curious what others think, would you use them? Or sit em on the shelf?

Tim, Putty, I could find out for you if you're interested.


----------



## putty

No need Joe, I'm sure it wouldn't fit my budget. Thanks though.


----------



## Mosquito

> ^ OMG, I d have a moment if I saw that bundle in person at an antique store!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


What he said!


----------



## Mosquito

As for whether or not I'd use them… oh boy. I'd want to, I've got a #45 that was in near new condition, but use it anyway because that's why I bought it (and I didn't pay collector price for it). But NOS on a whole plane… hmm, I don't know.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd have to think twice about buying a NOS / In-Box plane for the simple fact that I'd intend to use it. Probably best to pass on it, unless it was an awesome price. Then I'd buy and consider selling to an admitted collector.

Really though, don't know what I'd do.



> Might find a junker 110 sitting around? Same blade?
> 
> - bandit571


Spot on, Bandit. No grooves, and squared off (vs. rounded top), that's what I'm on the lookout for. Haven't had time to look around the shop for what I might have yet, will clean up and sharpen what's in it in the meantime.


----------



## CL810

I'm having the same dilemma. I justified in my mind getting this 45 thinking I'd sell the two I have and just use this one. Now that I have it I can't bring myself to use it. I really don't want to be a collector, must resist the dark side, ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Andy… that thing is amazing. I'll trade you 2 of mine for that one? lol


----------



## bandit571

Refurbbed No.28 doing it's thing…









Circular saw to trim an end of a lid. Sargent 414 to square up the end









Jack plane vs end grain….

#3D BB









And this #4 sized "thing" 









Trying to build a Modern Day Handy Andy tool box, for that Basic Tool Set thread….


----------



## duckmilk

> Here is a video of a guy using a 72
> 
> - putty


OMG! He let a shaving fall to the floor right toward the end! Don't look Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit has been busy..
About a month ago, got a "Basket Case Plane" from a fellow LJ. About the best way to describe it, too.
It came home in a plastic baggie….
A rusted base casting
Rear handle was a rapair crack ( or three) and full of little pin holes
Frog was missing it's OEM bolts, had one bolt they had retapped the holes for. 1/4"x20…

There wasn't a lever cap. iron was a 1-3/4" Eclipse, and the chipbreaker was a bit oversized for that iron(metric iron??)

Cleaned and flattened the base, added a second bolt to the frog, threads even fit. Cleaned and sharpened the iron, and mated the chipbreaker to it. Gave the rear handle a generous coating of wood glue& sawdust to fill all them holes….got almost90% filled…

Gave it a test drive on some Pine today…









The cap iron was a spare I had, a Dunlap with a thumbscrew. Fits just perfectly. 









Looks almost like my other West German Dunlap….even the shavings match..









Waiting on the results of the woodfiller…..


----------



## duckmilk

Let us know how that glue and wooddust filler turns out.


----------



## donwilwol

Unlike Smitty, I've admitted to being a collector. So they would sit on the shelf, in the box(or maybe on top of the box for show). It's amazing to me the guys that will complain about repainting a collector piece but not think twice about pulling a NOS out of a box and start using it.

Smitty, that's a nice #72. I think a repaint is in order. But then, I haven't admitted to being a serous collector yet


----------



## putty

Just won this planeing stop on Ebay… When I get it I will mount it on a piece of wood with a cleat to put in my vise.


----------



## duckmilk

Very nice Putty!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, taking a serious ration from Don Yoda this week…

Here's the #72 after some elbow grease tonight.










It's size is between the 2 and 3.



















And it gets a place in the Not Wall Hung sporting this look (for now):


----------



## putty

Very nice Smitty….it's a perfect fit for your shop!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've seen those Craftmaster vises on the 'bay and wondered how they might perform. Now I'll know, anxious to get your thoughts!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Here is a video of a guy using a 72
> 
> - putty
> 
> OMG! He let a shaving fall to the floor right toward the end! Don t look Bandit.
> 
> - duckmilk


I don't understand the part about marking the high spot and low spot on the plane and adjusting depth while finishing the cut. Not necessary that I can tell. Hmmm.


----------



## DanKrager

Well, here is a disappointing picture of my dream plane. The knob was getting loose and wouldn't tighten so I took it apart to see what was going on. I was truly disappointed to see a threaded insert installed in the end grain of the knob. HOW STUPID IS THAT? Then things got complicated. The insert was stuck hard on the threaded stub. The stub came out of the sole but I couldn't get the insert off the stub…without snapping the stub. I was going to epoxy the insert into the knob and proceed, however the threads between the stub and insert are what tightens the movable sole. So, I'm looking for parts. >: ( Maybe I'll just put a through bolt like the good planes have. Anyone know what size threads are involved? What does the esteemed panel suggest?








DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Can't help you Dan, but I do like the 113!


----------



## bandit571

Order a new knob fromStanley? Not even a NOS part. they sell the knobs and such, right?


----------



## Mosquito

Um… someone better hold my credit card…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-E-C-Simmons-Keen-Kutter-K64-Combination-Plane-w-Box-21-Cutters-Cam-NICE-/121698541593?


----------



## DLK

> Here is a video of a guy using a 72
> 
> - putty
> 
> OMG! He let a shaving fall to the floor right toward the end! Don t look Bandit.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> I don t understand the part about marking the high spot and low spot on the plane and adjusting depth while finishing the cut. Not necessary that I can tell. Hmmm.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I think the point was to make all the legs the same. Otherwise I agree.

Also, I've been using the low angel block plane I bought from you to chamfer. But now maybe I "gots" to get a 72


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, that sux. Don't have a suggested fix, though, as I've not seen a SW reissue in real life. It does sound very similar, though, to the approach used on the vintage #62's front knob. There's a small nub on top of the knurled washer, directly under the knob, that's supposed to hold the washer snug through contact with end grain over time. It doesn't. Epoxy is a suggested fix there, too. Maybe heating the stub/insert combo you have will expand the insert and free the two of them?

Go for it, Mos. You know you want to, so just do it. 

Combo, it's like the #45 to my way of thinking: That plane has a depth stop that sets how far the rabbet / dado will go, with the cutter taking thin shavings all the way there. Think of the #72's trailing 'sole' as it's depth stop… why is he messing with it? Set it once, plane four legs, done.


----------



## Mosquito

> Go for it, Mos. You know you want to, so just do it.
> 
> Combo, it s like the #45 to my way of thinking: That plane has a depth stop that sets how far the rabbet / dado will go, with the cutter taking thin shavings all the way there. Think of the #72 s trailing sole as it s depth stop… why is he messing with it? Set it once, plane four legs, done.
> 
> - SmittyCabinetshop


LOL like I have that kind of money to spend on another KK #64. It is a lot nicer than the one I have though…

Also, the way you describe the #72 is how I imagined it'd work… it's got a sole in front of the corner boddy, so I figured that's what rides the wood, and the trailing sole is what makes sure it stays at 45 degrees and when to stop, like you say.

I was thinking that this was the first leg he was planing, so he was still adjusting to get to the correct depth (to match what he had chiseled in to the end already?)


----------



## DanKrager

OK. The fix was trivial and effective. I found that the stub is 10-32 best fit, and I was able to extract the piece stuck in the threaded insert. With all that in hand, I found a 10-32 bolt and cut the head off and made a screwdriver slot in the end. Then with my good friends epoxy and Never Sieze put things back together. Oh, you might not see in the picture unless you look closely, there is a brass nut filed to ride snugly in the slot taking out all the backlash better than new. I won't use the plane until tomorrow even though I used 5 min epoxy.









Mos, I was disappointed with how he used the 72 in the video. He had to keep adjusting the toe after a couple strokes. I suspect that the old timers would hack the chamfer close with another plane or draw knife and then dress it to precision with the 72. If you keep adjusting the toe, the handy precision from cut to cut, piece to piece goes out the window. It's a luxury tool bordering on useless in any shop other than a production shop, IMHO. I still want one, thank you very much Smitty. 
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's only one answer: I need to produce a #72 Video…


----------



## Mosquito

Yes you do Smitty!


----------



## bandit571

Looked more like the fellow kept trying too deep a cut, and had to stop and back it off a bit…

My Champfer Plane is a bit older, though..









This be the lid, Curly Maple….shavings?









Not toohateful, for a Stanley No.28??


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I like the video he did, if for no other reason than it's the only one out there. Points awarded on the GI for that.

He talked about, and photo'd, black marks made on the side of the plane for high and low cuts (I think that's what he called them). Unless his chamfer had some kind of taper thing going on that he didn't explain, there appears to be no reason for those marks within context of making a chamfer.

If he was adjusting shaving thickness, as Bandit suggests, that'd be interesting. He shows another leg already completed, and now the cutter is not right? Possible, I guess. Have to re-look if he's grabbing the knob or the plane's brass wheel at that point.

I suggest it's not a parlor trick tool, but rather a useful one, because it's a set-it-and-forget-it thing.

I'll keep an eye out for you, Dan.


----------



## Tim457

> Mos, I was disappointed with how he used the 72 in the video. He had to keep adjusting the toe after a couple strokes. I suspect that the old timers would hack the chamfer close with another plane or draw knife and then dress it to precision with the 72. If you keep adjusting the toe, the handy precision from cut to cut, piece to piece goes out the window. It s a luxury tool bordering on useless in any shop other than a production shop, IMHO. I still want one, thank you very much Smitty.
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Same thing I was thinking Dan. A couple quick marks and you can plane down near them with just about any plane, then finish with the 72. Maybe he was just having fun with the 72 or it hadn't occurred to him.

Nice fix on the block plane. For identifying mystery threads, I found a half decent thread gauge on Amazon for less than $10. Works pretty well for identifying threads, though not as well as a true thread checker set.


----------



## DanKrager

Thanks for the tip, Tim. I've got thread gauges for all SAE sizes, not metric though.

The video maker for the 72 used the black marks on his plane as a temporary reference for the correct final depth. Not a very accurate method, but probably close enough. If the blade is adjusted to the toe to take a relatively fine shaving (not gossamer but thick enough to be pushable and rapid) then the plane might be quick enough and no adjustments needed throughout the cut if you start with the toe depth (chamfer size) set to preference.

Do a clear video Smitty. Show how it looks and works in an old time shop! Better yet, send it to me and I'll do the video…  (snicker)
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

> Um… someone better hold my credit card…
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-E-C-Simmons-Keen-Kutter-K64-Combination-Plane-w-Box-21-Cutters-Cam-NICE-/121698541593?
> 
> - Mosquito


Mos, I'll be glad to hold your credit card!!


----------



## Mosquito

^ lol that almost sounds scarier Don!


----------



## donwilwol

You get to the point where you've got the low hanging fruit. Suddenly you find your desires increasing in cost. Come on lotto numbers!


----------



## upchuck

So that Keen Kutter combo plane is a Stanley product right? Notice how the irons were stamped with the KK logo?


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, the KK64 is an early type Stanley #45. Somewhere I've got pictures of mine, and yes the Keen Kutter irons are stamped. The second skate just has a blank spot where it usually says STANLEY


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don't talk about it, do it!





View on YouTube


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks for the video Smitty, now I want one even more!


----------



## DLK

Thanks for the video Smitty, now oddly I want to make one.


----------



## DanKrager

Pretty clear, Smitty. Thank you for posting that! 
DanK


----------



## Tim457

Great video, thanks Smitty.


----------



## Mosquito

Sweet Smitty!


----------



## ToddJB

You really got me now. You got me so I can't sleep at night.


----------



## putty

Nice video Smitty, A lot faster than setting up the router table!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Oh, now, it can't be that bad! Try lazing on a sunny afternoon if you can't sleep at night.

RE: the video. There's an outtake that shows me just about pitching the #72 to the floor. Seriously, it slipped out of my hands in the show and tell and was headed for a fall. That would have been very bad, I'm thinking.

Another observation: If you've used a #95, the sensation of having an L-shaped / right angle sole fully register to the piece being worked is familiar. I don't know if it was the plane or the rough-cut stuff I was demo'ing last night, but I had difficulty getting that 'feel' with the #72. Need more time with it. Also want to experiment with stopped chamfers, like the other video guy was doing.

EDIT: Putty, there are many 'low production run' operations that seem faster with hand tools (and safer). I'm starting to see why folks have multiple routers and router-type stations; setup must eat up a lot of time when there's little repetition.


----------



## ToddJB

> ^ Oh, now, it can t be that bad! Try lazing on a sunny afternoon if you can t sleep at night.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Though it was a nice video and nice plane, I was really more just commenting on the Van Hagar in the background.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, here I thought it was a Kinks reference!


----------



## theoldfart

Kinks fer sure! Ray Davies rules!

Smitty, gonna shoot for 72 1/2?


----------



## theoldfart

This is something I've never seen, I have a standard EC STearns but no where near the this size,


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

16" is way huge for a jointer fence. Wow.

And I guess now I have to be on the lookout for the bullnose and beader extension. Kinda like completing the #55 that needs 'just a few more parts.'


----------



## theoldfart

Trouble is Smitty those "extra" parts will more than double the cost of your 72 :-0


----------



## DanKrager

Hey Smitty! There's just what you need on the bay right now! A 72 complete with all the bells and whistles, and a fully loaded bead cutter to boot! Money is no object here…go gittem, you enabler you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-USA-No72-1-2-Chamfer-Plane-Beading-Attachment-No66-10-Cutters-/141711330885?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20fea74e45

Then send me the old one…it's the least you could do for pointing this out for you!
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, saw that too, so, no finder's fee. 

But thanks for thinking of me, Dan! (man, with friends like these…)


----------



## theoldfart

think Dan's PSAs could get 'spensive. :-( hehe


----------



## donwilwol

> Don t talk about it, do it!
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Show off!?


----------



## donwilwol

> Hey Smitty! There s just what you need on the bay right now! A 72 complete with all the bells and whistles, and a fully loaded bead cutter to boot! Money is no object here…go gittem, you enabler you!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-USA-No72-1-2-Chamfer-Plane-Beading-Attachment-No66-10-Cutters-/141711330885?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20fea74e45
> 
> Then send me the old one…it s the least you could do for pointing this out for you!
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I tried to buy this one but my credit card kept getting declined. Next time I'm watching Mos's credit card I'll try again.


----------



## Mosquito

^ LOL!


----------



## RobinDobbie

Probably been posted, but here's what I'd like to have some day:










Pretty achievable, just can't justify it at the moment(or near future).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, the 'Terminator' of block planes! Nice!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Don't talk about it, do it!
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop
> 
> Show off!?
> 
> - Don W


If you say so, perhaps, but I don't see it that way.


----------



## WayneC

Note the 46 cutters in the lot….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/311399644891?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## bobasaurus

That #45 looks pretty good. Any idea what parts it's missing? I don't see the slitting cutter. I'm tempted to buy it.


----------



## putty

Allen, is it in the bottom row of cutters far left?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll pay half for the 46 cutters, Allen.


----------



## Mosquito

It's also missing the knob on the fence, and it's the harder to find threaded knob. Looks like it's got the knickers attached to the blade box for a #45 and #46 or older #45. I see 8 #46 irons… a decent sale even if all you wanted was the irons.


----------



## bobasaurus

Hmm, I might hold out for a more complete one then. Never owned a combo plane before, I'd like to start it out right.


----------



## Mosquito

Speaking of #45…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I see 9 46 cutters, plus a slitter.


----------



## Mosquito

You are correct, 9 + slitter; I missed one in the first picture (though slitter is the same between #45 and #46)

It's just too bad that the knob for that style sells for almost $30, about twice the price of the other style :-( Otherwise it looks like it's missing short rods (if I only get one set, I'd prefer long rods), second depth stop, beading fence, slitter depth stop (curious how many people actually use it for slitting anyway) and camrest (I haven't used my camrest yet)


----------



## dannorocks

I'm currently restoring an old Bailey 3 1/2 corrugated plane. And yeah, its been more about the tool lately than actual woodworking. My wife's grandfather gave me the plane, I have the plane and the frog; I need to get a blade, chip breaker, and a cap seal for it so I'll have to sink a little into it to get it working.

If I were to get hand planes of my dreams would be a Lie Nielson #4, 5, and 6. But I might just for now go for the old Stanley Bedrocks and restore those once I've got this Bailey 3 1/2 done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A #3 1/2? Need pics, not heard of that before.


----------



## Mosquito

^ I'm with him… huh?


----------



## WhoMe

A 3 1/2c? Well darn, another fractional I'm going to have to find. And I thought I had them all. I hope they made it in a type 11… ;-).

Smitty, that 72 is way cool and thanks for the video. Nice to see one in action.


----------



## theoldfart

Haven't seen a 3 1/2, not in B&G either? Prototype maybe?


----------



## WhoMe

C'mon Smitty, fess up. You have all the fractionasl hiding in your shop somewhere. I bet you have them all. You know, the 1 1/4, 1 1/2, 2 1/4, 2 1/2, 3 1/4, 3 1/2 all the way up to the 8 3/4. And I bet they are all corrugated ones but if they are type 11's, ill totally be green with envy.

I'm waiting for Mos to display his 45 1/2 and 55 1/2 too. Then, ill be jealous…


----------



## ShaneA

Mos, those are great photos. Frame those up, and hang em on the wall style great.


----------



## theoldfart

Mike, your leaving out all the decimal possibilities!

OR

The Jennings system, 4/16, 5/16, 7/16 etc.


----------



## JayT

Don't forget the Union 1/8 models. Yes, they really made a #4-3/8


----------



## Mosquito

> I m waiting for Mos to display his 45 1/2 and 55 1/2 too. Then, ill be jealous…
> 
> - WhoMe


I'll get a picture up tonight for you


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, those are great photos. Frame those up, and hang em on the wall style great.
> 
> - ShaneA


Thanks Shane. Got a new camera a couple weeks ago, and have been finding more time to play around with it.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

So i'm a noob to planes,how do the fractions work,is it a say #4 with a tweak,or does the number have something to do with a measure meant? I know a 4 is smaller than a 7 but how did they come up with the numbers and fractions?Haven't seen anything in B&G about it. So would a 4 1/2 be the 3rd #4 style they made? looking for enlightenment.


----------



## Mosquito

#4-1/2 and #5-1/2 are basically larger than their counter parts. a #4-1/2 is slightly wider and slightly longer (closer in size to a 'standard' infill smoother, I thought). A #5-1/2 is also longer and wider than a #5, and #5-1/4 is the other way around, shorter and narrower than a #5


----------



## CB_Cohick

I started with a little 3" block plane to trim up some laminate. That worked very well. Then I got a crappy Kobalt bench plane, and spent an inordinate amount of time getting it tuned up and sharpened. It works pretty well now. Then I got an even crappier Kobalt block plane, and spent an even more inordinate amount of time just getting the iron flat and sharp. The block plane is a piece of crap, but I want to make it work the best it can. So now I am flattening the sole and continuing tuning. Then … I have bid on a WW2 era Stanley #4 on e-bay. I sense I am doomed to a lifetime of plane collecting and hoarding. What have you people done to me?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I sense I am doomed to a lifetime of plane collecting and hoarding. What have you people done to me?
> 
> - CB_Cohick


Nothing, yet….

Pictures or it isn't happening.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> I sense I am doomed to a lifetime of plane collecting and hoarding. What have you people done to me?
> 
> - CBCohick
> 
> Nothing, yet….
> 
> Pictures or it isn t happening.
> 
> 
> 
> - SmittyCabinetshop


 This is what I ended up buying


----------



## ToddJB

Well, that's a bit bigger than your 3" block plane. Ha.

If that braze was done well, that should make a good user.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Well, that s a bit bigger than your 3" block plane. Ha.
> 
> If that braze was done well, that should make a good user.
> 
> - ToddJB


We'll find out in a week or so, I intend to make it a user


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice!!


----------



## Mosquito

> I m waiting for Mos to display his 45 1/2 and 55 1/2 too. Then, ill be jealous…
> 
> - WhoMe


Here you go, #45-1/2


----------



## theoldfart

^ oh yea!


----------



## CB_Cohick

Good gravy! I think I may be going neander. I ended the day winning a vintage stanley sweetheart #60 1/2 low angle block plane to go along with my #8 joiner.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Atta Boy, do us Proud!


----------



## jmartel

I still want to find a #18 or #19 Knuckle to match my #65 block plane. Then I just need a shoulder plane and a mini-smoother. After that I think anything else wouldn't really be justified. Luckily the item I got in the plane swap filled a hole in my capabilities, and I'm building 2 of my item for the swap, which will fill another hole.


----------



## donwilwol

> Don t talk about it, do it!
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> - SmittyCabinetshop
> 
> Show off!?
> 
> - Don W
> 
> If you say so, perhaps, but I don t see it that way.
> 
> - SmittyCabinetshop


It was just a bad attempt at humor.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

So i'm a noob to planes,how do the fractions work,is it a say #4 with a tweak,or does the number have something to do with a measure meant? I know a 4 is smaller than a 7 but how did they come up with the numbers and fractions?Haven't seen anything in B&G about it. So would a 4 1/2 be the 3rd #4 style they made? looking for enlightenment.


----------



## Mosquito

> So i m a noob to planes,how do the fractions work,is it a say #4 with a tweak,or does the number have something to do with a measure meant? I know a 4 is smaller than a 7 but how did they come up with the numbers and fractions?Haven t seen anything in B&G about it. So would a 4 1/2 be the 3rd #4 style they made? looking for enlightenment.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg





> #4-1/2 and #5-1/2 are basically larger than their counter parts. a #4-1/2 is slightly wider and slightly longer (closer in size to a standard infill smoother, I thought). A #5-1/2 is also longer and wider than a #5, and #5-1/4 is the other way around, shorter and narrower than a #5
> 
> - Mosquito


----------



## DanKrager

You guys are a stitch!

Maybe CB is even bigger than BRK and he thinks that #8 IS a block plane. Hoo boy, he's a big'un. Welcome to the slide CB. We're all screaming our heads off with our hands in the air (throwing money) as we roller coaster into accumulator (as distinct from collector) oblivion.

Me? I'm working on saws today before I drive to MN again to pick up a big tool. Wheee! Wish those saw bench tills were a smidgen bigger…
DanK


----------



## CFrye

> We re all screaming our heads off with our hands in the air (throwing money) as we roller coaster into accumulator (as distinct from collector) oblivion.
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Well said, Dan! :-b


----------



## Mosquito

Where in MN Dan?


----------



## WhoMe

OMG!!! The fractional possibilities are endless, my brain is about to ex-..."BOOOOM!!








So, if all the fractionals were included that collection would be the size of Smitty's, Don's or Poopiekats for bench planes alone…...just…mind…boggling…

Mos, that was awesome. Let me guess, that is for the 3 handed woodworkers next to three mile island.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anyone care to opine on the number of watchers for this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-STANLEY-BAILEY-No-5-Smooth-PLANE-Rare-USA-MADE-14-Wood-Working-TOOL-vg-/160905650629?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2576b961c5

Are they watching to see if someone actually pays it, or is the #5 "Smoother" market one I need to jump into?


----------



## JayT

The watchers are other people with rusty #5's in their garage and hoping some idiot pays that price so they can list theirs next.


----------



## bandit571

I wonder how much that T-6 #5 I have(with the 1899 sale reciept) would go for then…...maybe add a rosewood fence using the two vintage screwholes would add to the value?


----------



## donwilwol

> Anyone care to opine on the number of watchers for this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-STANLEY-BAILEY-No-5-Smooth-PLANE-Rare-USA-MADE-14-Wood-Working-TOOL-vg-/160905650629?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2576b961c5
> 
> Are they watching to see if someone actually pays it, or is the #5 "Smoother" market one I need to jump into?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I hit watch on some stuff like this, and this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Defiance-No-5-Jack-Plane-Vintage-Stanley-Bailey-/331603607202?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d351d7ea2

Just to see why sellers keep posting. I don't sell on Ebay because of the fee's, but if these ever sell, its worth it. I've yet to see one sell.


----------



## terryR

The quite rare Stanley 3 1/2 next to a no.3 for comparison.
(3 on the left)


----------



## theoldfart

^ hey dooood, someone ate the front of your plane man!


----------



## terryR

LOL!
Yeah, I chopped it for an infill…


----------



## Johnny7

> Anyone care to opine on the number of watchers for this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-STANLEY-BAILEY-No-5-Smooth-PLANE-Rare-USA-MADE-14-Wood-Working-TOOL-vg-/160905650629?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2576b961c5
> 
> Are they watching to see if someone actually pays it, or is the #5 "Smoother" market one I need to jump into?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Who knew that there is a part of a hand plane known as a tongue!
(or as the copy says "tounge")


----------



## donwilwol

I need some help find an original knob for a Bailey Victor.


----------



## WhoMe

Hmmm Don, I think finding a Stanley 3 1/2 may be easier.


----------



## putty

Does anyone have any thoughts on what this is? There are no holes for mounting a knob or tote, nothing to secure an iron. Could it be an infill base?


----------



## JayT

Don't know what it is, but an infill base is what I'd use it for. Looks perfect for that application.


----------



## Ripthorn

Just looks like a rough casting to me. I say clean it up and make it an infill, but I say that about a great number of planes…


----------



## CB_Cohick

> We re all screaming our heads off with our hands in the air (throwing money) as we roller coaster into accumulator (as distinct from collector) oblivion.
> 
> - Dan Krager


That put a smile on my face  Thanks for the welcome, Dan.


----------



## WayneC

45 hunters….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181801999555?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Mosquito

^ That's a good one. Got all its parts and a full set of irons save for one beading iron.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bloody Enabler…


----------



## donwilwol

> Just looks like a rough casting to me. I say clean it up and make it an infill, but I say that about a great number of planes…
> 
> - Ripthorn


+1


----------



## Mosquito

lol I may have 2 #45's inbound already anyway…


----------



## Tim457

Looks like the slitting cutter is missing too, but the cutter in the plane looks like it could be the missing beading cutter. That is a good deal. For me I'm happy with my 55 for now, but thanks for posting the tip Wayne.


----------



## DLK

> 45 hunters….
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181801999555?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> - WayneC


*Buy it now before some one bids on it! *(I would but I have one, and a craftsman 3728, a 55, and a pile of too much rust.)


----------



## Mosquito

It's a buy it now only, so no one can bid on it. I was doing some poking around and came across this… I like it


----------



## WayneC

Very nice. Looks like a good storage option.


----------



## Mosquito

I'd probably add something to keep the irons in place, but it looks cool. Having used a single rod for neatly organizing all the hollow and round bases for mine, I probably wouldn't do that either, if I was going to be using them


----------



## CL810

I like that as well Mos. +1 to locking those blades down.


----------



## Mosquito

wish I could find a better picture (or more). I wouldn't mind something like that


----------



## DLK

Only if you promise us that you'll take this briefcase to your next meeting open it up in front of your boss and start cutting a dado in the conference table.


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, something tells me that in a storage case this well thought out that there is some way those blades are retained that we are not seeing. At first I thought that the blades came down behind the strip behind the hollows and rounds when the lid closed. Then I wondered how the lid closed at all with the double layer of cutters…there is interference apparent in the back…


> ?


?

Here's my bet. The cutter trays slide out of the slots that are holding them in the lid for easy access. Look at the little "handles" on each end making it easy to do just that. But where do they go? They could simply stack upon one another and get topped with a retainer for the top cutter box somehow… Ha! After removing the front cutter box and stacking it on the one (in back), slide both of them to the front (top) of the lid and the lid retains the top box cutters while a retainer is inserted below the boxes to hold them together and against the front (top). 
That mystery block at the back may be just that retainer….somehow….maybe. How cool would that be?

Yes, a better picture would help a lot. 
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

That's what I was thinking about too, Dan. Where the irons go. As you say, it looks like they can slide out the top, and that there would be clearance issues. Maybe the 2 iron tills are separate, and one comes out, and then slides down over the other? Hmm… I might have to see if I can dig up some more pictures of it… adventure!

Combo, that would be fun, but our conference tables are veneer over particle board :-(


----------



## DLK

Mos, I give up, where did you find the briefcase photo?


----------



## Mosquito

antiquebuyer.com http://www.antiqbuyer.com/All_Archives/STANLEY/archive-Stan-combo-planes.htm

Judging from the URL for the image, from 2013


----------



## DLK

O.K. cool not where I expected. I see in the descriptions it is written:

The plane is complete with cam, slitter, instructions, and several sets of extra long rods that the owner also custom made.

Never occurred to me to make extra long rods, but that would be easy, and you could flute or bead the middle of a panel. Interesting idea I think. Might be hard to control, but put extra long rods on both sides of the 55 and use two fences then maybe you would have something. You could even add spring loaded rollers or a finger board to get the necessary side pressure and tight fit. Might work or it might be a disaster.


----------



## WayneC

St James Bay sells longer rods of various sizes. I've got a 12" set from them.


----------



## Ripthorn

So I finally got off my lazy duff and heat treated some irons that needed it. One of the results is that my small infill smoothers are 100% complete, and I only need one. So here is the pair. I would let any interested party choose either one. The one with sapwood in the infill is bedded at 47 degrees (an unfortunate miscalculation on my part, as it was supposed to be 55) and the other one is 55 degrees. Both have 1 1/2" wide irons, 5/32" thick O1. Burmese blackwood infill. Lever cap screws are blackwood, bronze, and brass. Sides and soles are O1. Weight is around 2 1/2 lbs. I think. If you are interested, just let me know and we can work out a sale or trade. I just don't want to have one sit around doing nothing in the shop, I think it would be a pity. I have more pics of things like the mouth, bedding angle, etc. if you are interested. If not, I will list these on the general swap forum in a couple days.


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, you missed it or I didn't say it clearly. I think the blade TRAYS slide out of the slots in the side pieces…perhaps for stowage somehow. And it would be clever if they stowed atop each other.
DanK


----------



## DonBroussard

Brian-Those two infills look really sharp. Please don't laugh out loud after you read this. I'm probably being too simple, but couldn't the blade angle be increased to get the attack angle desired? Sharpen the iron at 33 degrees vs. 25 degrees?


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, I understood what you meant, I just didn't articulate it very well in my response. It kinda makes me want to try making something like that lol

Don, you'd have to put a back bevel on it, as I wouldn't think it'd be bevel up at that steep of an angle (that'd make it close to 75° with bevel up and 25° bevel)


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, it is a bevel down plane, so like Mos said, you would need a back bevel on it. I didn't notice it until the plane was completed and thought "huh, that one iron doesn't look pitched as steep". Pulled out a protractor and lo and behold, it wasn't 55.


----------



## DanKrager

Ya, I'm with you Mos on building one like that. It's inspiring me to do something that fits in the multi-plane till where things are just sitting on a shelf. Right now it's on a Stef's bench schedule. Hmmmm. Hello Sketchup? AutoDraw? (where you just describe the project and the computer draws it….LOL)

DanK


----------



## upchuck

Hey putty-
Whacha got there? Where did you get it? Whacha going to do with it? Bronze?
chuck


----------



## putty

Hey Chuck, It was something I saw on Ebay, I don't think I want it. Here is the link if you are interested. I think it is cast iron.


----------



## rhybeka

awww - it's already sold  hopefully one of the LJ'ers got it


----------



## putty

I don't know what you are looking at Becky, there are 3 1/2 days left on it.


----------



## donwilwol

If you're thinking of building a infill with that, just keep in mind the sides are very low, so pinning the infill may be difficult.


----------



## Ripthorn

If I were to build an infill with that, I would either do just epoxy, or perhaps run a couple pins through the sole.


----------



## donwilwol

> If I were to build an infill with that, I would either do just epoxy, or perhaps run a couple pins through the sole.
> 
> - Ripthorn


I had a "just epoxy" knob fail, so I try not to do it any more. I also always wondered, epoxy can be softened by heat. Could you plane long enough to build up enough heat to soften it? Think of a card scraper. Or, would sitting it on a window sill cause it to slip?

If it were a high sided plane like those beauties you posted earlier Brian, I would say it would hold for ever because you've got enough surface area.

Pinning with wood screws from the bottom would work though.

All things I think of when I can't sleep. Or, maybe that's why I can't sleep!


----------



## Ripthorn

I've got only one infill where I have the tote and knob secured only with epoxy on the bottom. It hasn't failed me, but it doesn't see really heavy use. I don't know that one could plane enough to soften the heat because the blade would get hot, but the head transfer would be extremely inefficient between the iron and the rest of the plane. I think once epoxy really sets, it takes some really intense heat to soften it. With a casting like that, one could also weld on a boss. I'm certain there are other possibilities as well. I personally wouldn't want to work with a rough casting like that unless it was given to me because for a comparable price I could get a machined casting (old plane) that would require much less work.


----------



## upchuck

> I had a "just epoxy" knob fail, so I try not to do it any more. I also always wondered, epoxy can be softened by heat. Could you plane long enough to build up enough heat to soften it? Think of a card scraper. Or, would sitting it on a window sill cause it to slip?
> 
> - Don W


I agree with Don W. I don't know the exact temperature epoxy breaks down. There are no doubt many variables like type of epoxy, quality of preparation of the surfaces being glued, exposure time of the heat, and other things I can't think of right now. Just the variable rates of expansion and contraction of the wood and the metal with extreme heat (or extreme cold) would loosen the bond.
I have had epoxy failure with perfect handle screwdrivers but with brass pins peened holding the scales on to the shank the failure of the epoxy did not result in loss of the scales from the shank.
The inside rear window of a closed car sitting on asphalt exposed to the AZ afternoon sun can get to 180 degrees in a half of an hour. I believe that that is more than enough to destroy an epoxy bond.
chuck


----------



## donwilwol

I wasn't suggesting there wasn't other options. Welding, brazing or silver soldering would certainly work. And there may even be just enough sides to cross pin. I cross pin when using a bench plane, they just need to be smaller, and peening a pin in cast is an excitement everyone should enjoy once in a while.


----------



## DLK

What plane or tool goes with this Fulton blade?


----------



## donwilwol

> What plane or tool goes with this Fulton blade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Combo Prof


Sargent made Fulton block, probably like a #106


----------



## DLK

O.K. I've seen those around. I'll keep a look out for one. I thought it was too big for a block its: 1-5/8" by 4-5/8". It was in the bottom of that last tool box I got. I'd would happy to sell or trade it.


----------



## donwilwol

It's a good day when a Stanley Type 2 #4 AND an original L.Bailey.


----------



## ToddJB

Goodness. Were those both missing in the #4 collection?


----------



## donwilwol

> Goodness. Were those both missing in the #4 collection?
> 
> - ToddJB


Actually 2 different eBay deals won on 2 different days scheduled to show up 2 different days later in the week.


----------



## putty

Nice Don, is the Bailey the one you posted earlier looking for the front knob?


----------



## donwilwol

> Nice Don, is the Bailey the one you posted earlier looking for the front knob?
> 
> - putty


It is.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Late night cleaning the shop, having a cocktail, thinking of our buddy Scotty B Yo.


----------



## john2005

I heard he got out of the woodwoorking game. Rumor is he sold all his tools and bought one of those vibrating chairs. Not real sure what to think of that… You'd sure think all that bronze was worth more than that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^


----------



## CB_Cohick

The #8 and #60 1/2 I mentioned in my initial post a couple days ago came in. The #8 is a freaking beast! They seem to have done a good job repairing the crack on the side. The sole is nice and flat, and the iron is sharp enough to make curly-Qs with, but I will likely put some elbow grease on it. My thought is that it was probably a good worker that got dropped, hence the time and effort put into a good repair. The little low angle Stanley is my favorite of the two. It came with quite sharp iron, and also appears to have a flat sole. Here is a picture of my new family, along with the Kobalt foster-kids. I guess it is time to build a proper till.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chris, the #8 is properly referred to as "Heft and Hubris" around these parts.  Welcome to the club, congrats!


----------



## JoeRPhilly

Are Bedrock type 1's sought after or valuable? It seem the flat tops are more sought after.

I have a No. 5c, round sides, not a 605, one line "Bedrock" lever cap. My dad called me the other day and said he found a bedrock #5 for $20, I told him to grab it. Excited! When I looked at it, I told him it's not really a bedrock, just has the lever cap. I only looked for the frog adjustment screws in the back and didn't see them so figured it was not a bedrock. Not so excited! Then I took it home and looked at it next to another #5, noticed it's about a 1/2" shorter. Then I took the frog off and saw that it is indeed a bedrock. Excited again!! A good find in the wild. Looks like it has a hairline crack near the mouth going to the side, otherwise it's in excellent 100 year old condition, near full length iron and made shavings with no adjustments.


----------



## JayT

Joe, post some pics. I love my roundy 'Rocks.


----------



## WayneC

Bedrock Type Study if you had not seen it…

http://www.antique-used-tools.com/brtypes.htm


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, we haven't had a traditional 'opening' on the Epic Thread in awhile… Today's goodness from Mos (thank you, thank you!) and Wayne's Eagle Eye (thank you for posting link here!).

Let's see… Shavings, Check!










How about bubble wrap and old wood? Yep!



















Mos made the awesome lid, which is kick-ass-fine. And irons! Yes, those too need to be presented!










My #46 can't wait to meet his new friends!


----------



## DanKrager

Congratulations, Smitty! The slippery slope is now skewed, too!
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Also, the cherry shavings on top came from my #46 while making the lid for the box ;-)

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a little jealous… I don't have a vintage set of irons for my #46, just the reproduction ones from St James Bay.

My wife caught be stuffing a box with shavings; "You're sending something to another LumberJock aren't you?" She's got that one down already lol Glad they made it there safely


----------



## DLK

How long did it take you to sign all those shavings. ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Crap! I forgot that part :-(


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don't know what's more sad: Mos forgetting to sign a shaving, or me looking at every single one…


----------



## Mosquito

I mean… "I only signed on… now let's see if Smitty finds it" lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Slitter install:










Money shot:


----------



## j1212t

nice money shots Smitty.

Quick question on sharpening:
I need to re-establish my main bevels on the thick irons I have in my LA LV jack. My coarse DMT stone taks way too long for that, so I am thinking wet-dry sandpaper. Which grit would I do that with?


----------



## upchuck

Jake-
For rough grinding on the back/faces and to establish the basic bevel (almost always at 25 degrees) of vintage irons I've been using an 80 Grit. For Christmas I bought myself a box (50 sheets) of 2-3/4" X 16" Norton H875
"Stick & Sand Vacuum" strips. After removing the rust pits I use a side clamping jig (an Eclipse clone) to establish the primary bevel. It does the work quickly, accurately, and produces a notable burr/wire edge. The result needs further refining on stones but to remove pits and chips and get me an initial edge this product is better than the stones I've used. I've used oil stones, water stones, and diamond plates and won't go back to them.
chuck


----------



## bandit571

Sargent #414c i worked over tonight:

Wrong iron on board ( Stanley) Tried a better iron, lateral lever not fitting into the slot??? Adjusted the tab TO fit the slot.

Sole is flat, sides cleaned up. iron had a few chips in the edge, sharpened them out, and flattened the back.

Have a Stanley #5 "Parts Plane" as well. Base has been brazed back together sometime in it's lifetime. Base is about 3/16" or so narrower than the sargent. Frog in good shape, just needs cleaned up. rear handle was donated to a Stanley #7c that came through the shop today. Short knob is cracked. Might called it a FUBAR?

Film @ 11:00….


----------



## donwilwol

9 days left and already $1000 http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Antique-1904-UNION-Mfg-Co-No-0-X0-Smooth-Plane-Woodworking-Tool-/351457509211?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51d47fff5b


----------



## theoldfart

^ $1,125 now


----------



## bandit571

DonW: madjesterwoodworker just scored a Seigley #8c…..Might want to check it out over on the Stumpy thread…


----------



## bandit571

FUBAR?









Fubar?









Fouled Up Beyond Any Redemption?









The remains of a Stanley #5 T-11.

On a brighter note. Rehabbed a Stanley T-10 #7 from rust bucket back to like new, and rehabbed this thing









Sargent #414c T-5???. 









Even the sole looks better on this one…









And, it even makes a few thin shavings..









Not too bad a day….


----------



## MNclone

Sure wish I could afford this one….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Rare-Block-Plane-Stanley-USA-c1935-Present-/252024223128?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aadd07598


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Clone, I know what you mean. It's a work of art!

It has a rosewood front knob with no visible damage or crack and has a lightly used patina. It is properly secured to the body of the plane with the original factory built-in turning to a tapped iron screw mounted on the iron's body. The rosewood knob is easily removable for any maintenance of the parts that might be necessary.

Wow. No wonder bidding starts at the century mark!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, maybe I should list mine? And keep the earlier model?

Just a Stanley 220, right?


----------



## Tim457

Alright can you guys help me out with molding planes a little. I'm not quite sure if I'm setting this up right. I've tried looking it up but I have lots of questions. Eventually I know I should get Bickford's book.









The darker piece of wood is just there to prop up the plane for the picture.
The blade does not extend into the part on the right that I used as a fence, is that correct for this molding plane or should I have cut a rabbet first for that part? If I am setting it up right, I know I next have to saw to get the final piece of molding. But do I saw down the rabbet the boxing is sitting in or do I saw farther to the left of that? I know those are some dumb questions once you know how it works, so thanks for looking.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> Clone, I know what you mean. It s a work of art!
> 
> It has a rosewood front knob with no visible damage or crack and has a lightly used patina. It is properly secured to the body of the plane with the original factory built-in turning to a tapped iron screw mounted on the iron's body. The rosewood knob is easily removable for any maintenance of the parts that might be necessary.
> 
> Wow. No wonder bidding starts at the century mark!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Rare! Made in U.S.A. c1935 to present.so why is it rare if you can still buy one?


----------



## bandit571

Le FUBAR Jacque









Not impressed with that JASCO stuff, smells like vinegar, disolves rust into a sticky black mess that need scraped off, then rinsed, then wire brushed. 









Might be a "user" jack plane….


----------



## stan3443

Bandit thanks for the 7c rehab will post pic tomrow


----------



## JoeRPhilly

Here are some pics of my roundy-rock #5

In front of a bailey type #5












































cleaned this a bit to see the mark on the blade

















hairline crack


----------



## donwilwol

How cool is this. Joe's repair shops work. I bought it of Facebook.I have a #60 1/2 cap, that's why I bought it, but I didn't realize how cool it was.


----------



## putty

That is cool, Now a days a broken tool would go in the trash. Back then they paid someone to fix it.


----------



## DLK

Very cool.


----------



## john2005

Joe seems to do nice work too from the looks of it.


----------



## sgtq

Any Chance anyone may have a sargent 414 knob and tote for sale????


----------



## WayneC

By the way, Don has created a Facebook Group for handplane restoration on Facebook if anyone is active on Facebook…

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1410047249324398/


----------



## bandit571

Random plane pics from today…









Type 17 Stanley #5-1/2 vs some white oak









Laying down on the job…22" long Jointah Plane…


----------



## donwilwol

^damn retirees!


----------



## bobasaurus

Using the LA jack to make my swap plane:


----------



## terryR

nice shavings, Allen!


----------



## bobasaurus

Good deal on a set of woodriver planes for anyone in Colorado:

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5118510801.html

If I didn't have so much overlap with my collection I'd buy it.


----------



## jmartel

Picked this old #5 up for $4. Definitely needs a lot of work, and I discovered that whoever used it last put the blade in bevel up. I'm pretty sure it has a rosewood tote/knob though. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## JayT

Definitely looks like rosewood to me. Good snag for $4.


----------



## jmartel

It is missing the small screw that holds the front of the tote down. Anyone on here got a hookup for it? You can see it missing in the first photo.

After I get it cleaned up I'll probably convert my #5 1/4 to a scrub plane and use the #5 as a jack.


----------



## JayT

I probably have several, if you don't mind that they are a little rough (maybe some pitting). I can check when I get home, but usually have several laying around in my spare parts.


----------



## jmartel

I don't care about looks, really. I appreciate it, Jay.


----------



## Tim457

Not bad for $4. You may want to get a Buck Bro replacement iron from Home Depot rather than spending all the time it will take to get all the pitting out of that iron. They're about $4 and decent quality. Of course you can go all the way up to a Hock blade and breaker too.


----------



## ToddJB

Another pretty good Colorado hand plane deal.

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5119207306.html


----------



## RPhillips

Wish that was near me, I'd be all over it…


----------



## ToddJB

Call him. He might ship it.


----------



## DonBroussard

I probably passed right by this place this morning on my way to the airport. Too bad I'm two time zones away now. Agree that it looks like a good deal.


----------



## bobasaurus

That 45 is tempting, I don't live all that far away…


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I like the looks of this.


----------



## BadJoints

Since we're dreaming…










I haven't been able to find any info on the actual plane here, I'm assuming custom job. Any guesses what the key is for? Or the brass knob on the front? Definitely not meant to be used, but it is pretty.

Back in the real world, all I currently own are a block, 4 1/2 and a 5. I'm on the hunt for a 4,8, shoulder and router plane. Any other obvious needs that you guys think I should get?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bad, welcome. Beautiful pic, indeed. Would love to see that one in person.

I'd suggest a rabbet / dado plane (45, 46 or 50), and a fillester (78) to round things out.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

It's not a key but a screwdriver,you don't want some dirty plastic handled Stanley screwdriver touching your 6k plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Welcome BadJ'
I agree with a screwdriver.

I find a rabbit block to be pretty handy.

If I ever find a plane like that at a flea market, expect a video of "the happy dance".


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Ya I'd do the snoopy dance too,if I found that at a yard sale.But if I bought it at new retail price, it WOULD be at a divorce sale.


----------



## john2005

"Oh, you USE those?" The father in law said as I helped him fit a board for an egress window project. He was also very impressed that you could resaw a tubafur on a band saw without a special jig.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

This morning when sharpening the rest of my planes and chisels, I decided I would finally get around to converting my Grandpa's old Handyman to a scrub plane. It was just sitting in his tool shed, practically never used. It had some issues with being covered in dust, and spider webs, but was in otherwise good shape.

The upgrade was in anticipation of planing some rough-cut cypress to be flat enough to feed to the planer.

I'm quite happy with how it turned out, given that I really didn't plan anything. Just eyeballed a camber for the blade on the grinder, honed it up, cleaned the spider webs and dust off, and sanded the peeling paint from the handles a bit.



















I realize I didn't take any pictures of the wood I planed or the shavings today, but I've got another board to deal with for this project, so I can update with some action photos when I get to it, work permitting.


----------



## bandit571

Back to raising panels with just a handplane, again









Millers Falls No. 9. Beveled all four edges









Clean up with a M-F 56B. Hogged some of the edge grain with a Stanley #6c T-10. The No.9 was set a bit deep at the start, then backed off. Checking to see how close I was getting..









Might just do…


----------



## Tim457

Looking nice Bandit. Question for you when you make the panel do you make a rabbet so the panel fits evenly in the groove or do you just thin the panel down so it fits in then the inside part is thinner than the groove?


----------



## bandit571

Depends on the thickness of the panel. On some, I will add a rebate on the inside.

Thin panels like this? I just bevel the outside. I go for a bevel that hits the bottom of the grooves.

Someday, I might try out a scrub plane I have. Use that cambered edge like a "round" molding plane. I could plane a flat bevel, then come back with the 3" radius scrub plane. Maybe next project?


----------



## kiyoshigawa

As promised, scrub plane action shots, with bonus #7 action shots as well. The scrub plane makes much thicker chippy shavings than the thin curly #7 shavings. It may also be because I'm going across grain at ~30 degrees with the scrub so it breaks on the grain more frequently.










You can see the groovy tracks, but it makes taking off a lot of material quickly much easier.










And then the #7 can take down the ridges in 5-6 passes.










The Scrubber can make curly shavings too, if you find a straight grain area.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice job on the Handyman scrub, Tim. Very useful tool, and a good repurpose for the Handyman.


----------



## bandit571

Random shaving shot









The plane?









Stanley No.6c…type 10
making a few more raised panels…


----------



## TechRedneck

Just checking in to say hello to my buddies. I saw several hundred posts on this thread so just skipped to the bottom, was a time I was reading every post but had to take a break for a while.

This thread has been running for over 4 years now?

Was able to get this project out this spring for my daughter. She needed a new dresser but wanted some white in it to match some of the other pieces she already has. I'll blog it when I get a chance but here is a few pics.

Thanks to all the good information on this thread and others I was able to master dovetails and used a number of hand planes to fine tune the drawers.



















Solid cherry with maple drawers and used ash for the (ugh) painted parts. Floating panels were chamfer'd with a block plane, top was run through the drum sander then finished with card scrapers. Arm-r-seal for finish.

I need to get back on LJ's for some inspiration to finish another desk that has been sitting on saw horses for most of the summer ( and last summer as well) and the wife is starting to bug me about when it will get done. Is 2 years too long to work on a project?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ that's beautiful work, Tech! And good to see you on the Epic Thread again.


----------



## MNclone

Impressive collection for sale.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/atq/5142231684.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Boy, howdy, that's incredible.


----------



## TheFridge

That it is.


----------



## Mosquito

That is indeed a sweet find, no doubt he knows the prices on them too, judging from the type and quality of many of those…

Would be cool to go check some out, though. Unfortunately I'll be another hour and a half the wrong direction this weekend


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wondered how close (or far away) you were from that honey hole.

Spotting all kinds of 'exotics' in that stash. That'd be something I'd love to check out.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm about an hour and a half from where it's listed in Granstburg, or an hour from Cambridge. It's about 50 minutes from where my parents live. If we weren't having a get together at the cabin with family friends that weekend, I'd probably head up there, and get some pictures of the rose shadowbox with the rose table on the way home… Wish I could make it, looks like a sweet collection.


----------



## DanKrager

Wow, who knew what lurks in the quiet little town of Grantsburg WI where my sister lives. May have to visit again. But after looking some more, there's nothing there that excites me…maybe I'm cured?
DanK


----------



## CL810

> ....... there s nothing there that excites me…maybe I m cured?
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Maybe, but no pigs flying in southern Indiana. Any in Illinois?


----------



## theoldfart

^ not likely, just a passing phase. Be back to normal soon!


----------



## Mosquito

I don't see much in that collection that I'd actually buy, but it would be cool to go see, and chat with the guy


----------



## richardwootton

I'm not going to lie, there's quite a bit there that I'd be interested in. Namely the shoot plane, 604, the #2 (I think), and some others. Was that a mitre plane I saw in there?


----------



## Mosquito

To be clear, when I say "would actually buy" I don't mean I'm not interested, I'm just not funded for lol


----------



## JayT

> To be clear, when I say "would actually buy" I don t mean I m not interested, I m just not funded for lol
> 
> - Mosquito


That would be me, too. I'd love that #212 and the #95 and the #85 and ........


----------



## DanKrager

OK CL810, you're right. A pig just flew over. I didn't see the shooter plaine until the galoot in training pointed it out. THANK YOU SO MUCH, Richard!  Mos, how much does he want for that (if you go by… er buy). 
DanK

Edit: The pig flew out of sight…probably crashed. Wrong brand.


----------



## Mosquito

No idea, he doesn't have any prices listed for anything, and I won't be able to swing by the antique fair he's talking about…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Phone number's listed in the CL posting, guess you have to call him, Dan.


----------



## warrenkicker

Just curious about what these two are and how much (based on very little information) you think these might be worth. The steel one is a No 6 but apparently no other markings. No markings on the transitional that the seller can find. I am going to look at them later today.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The tranny would have markings on the front edge, in the endgrain of the body of the plane. And the cutter (iron / blade) would have a maker's mark of some kind.

As for the No. 6, those ribs indicate "Made in England" or "Made in Canada" usually. The front of that one looks pretty squared off, which is unusual, and the tote is very square-ish. I'll take a WAG and say it is a Stanley based on the lat adjuster, but that it's a later vintage. Hard to tell based on that one pic.

I'd say $15 on the tranny (because I'm not really 'into' tranny planes), $25 on the #6 (pre-war Stanley varieties can be found for $40 and under) is absolute top of what I'd pay. But then there are three prices for everything: What it's worth, what you're willing to pay, and what they'll actually go for. Those rarely line up at the same time.

Just my opinion, YMMV, worth have of what you paid to hear it, etc. etc.


----------



## JayT

I'll agree with Smitty about the #6. A later Stanley model that is worth maybe $25-30.

I'll disagrere about the transitional, however, it could be a different story. A lot depends on the size and that's tough to tell from the pic. From the proportions, it's definitely a jointer of some kind, so I'm guessing a #32 or #33. The large transitionals can be tough to find in good condition (no cracks/splits in the body, tote intact, etc) The picture sucks, but that one looks to be in pretty decent shape. Like Smitty mentioned, the size and manufacturer's mark should be stamped on the front end grain. If it's not, then the front has been cut off and almost all of the value is lost.

If it is a Stanley #34, with all original parts, then you could very easily be looking at a value of over $100 (as determined by what they sell for on ebay). As you go a bit shorter, the value drops dramatically. A #33 might only be worth $50-75 depending on condition, while a #32 would be more like $30-40.

If the stamping is there and just hard to read, you can also figure out the model by the body length.

#34 = 30 inches long, #33 = 28in, #32 = 26in, #31 = 24in

In all cases, the body should be ~1-1/2in thick. Also note that the chip breaker for transitionals has the depth engagement hole higher up than an iron bodied plane and the lever cap should be a black japanned, stippled piece. If either of those has been replaced, then that would affect value, as well, Those, at least, can be replaced, but ones for a 32, 33 or 34 are difficult to find, so I wouldn't count on running across one.

Edit: Looks to me like the tranny has a folded lateral adjuster, which would mean it's probably a Sargent. Knock some off the values above, if so. Stanley planes command more on the market, generally. Doesn't mean they are better made, just more in demand, especially by collectors.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ He speaks truth on the potential value of the longer Stanley trannys, very good point.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree, but think the Tranny is a Sargent based on the bent lateral. Condition is important.


----------



## Mosquito

After waiting longer than I should have had to I'm excited that my most recently purchased #45 showed up in tact (lucky, as the packing was not very good at all).



















Excited because not only is it in pretty good shape (missing a few pieces but not bad), but also because of this:









Makes it a Type 13, only made for a year, and more rare than most other #45's


----------



## warrenkicker

The No 6 was very new. No makers marks. Very shiny blade and everything else. Screws were slotted but to new. Japanning was terrible looking. Very thick. The thing just looked like a mess.

The tranny measured 26" long but there was no marking on the wood. The blade had a warranted marking and might has said Fulton but it was hard to tell. The blade cap looked nice and old with a pattern I have seen in here before. Mainly the thing going against it was a 1/4" board laminated to the bottom of the entire bed. The bed was also thinner on the left side versus the right side by over 1/8". 
Since neither looked like anything I would like to use and be happy about owning I left them there.

But I did come home with a new calculator. Oh for being a nerd.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, I had no idea about the SW make and types of #45s. I'll never 'upgrade' now.


----------



## Mosquito

The first SW logo has 


> New Britain
> Conn USA


under the Stanley SW logo, making it Type 13. Type 14 has the logo you showed, and Type 15 has the later logo where the heart isn't inset into the rectangle. Type 16 drops the SW heart all together.

Some of the Canadian made #45's have SW logos, as well as some of the aluminum #45's


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good detail, good to know. But I shoulda known The Evangelist would be the master of such info.


----------



## Mosquito

I credit David Heckel's book for my knowledge. I've gone through it a couple of times, and have it sitting on my desk


----------



## terryR

Smitty and Mos seem to have fine tastes! 



















Type15 for me. Restoring all my Stanley 3's has helped me learn the typology.


----------



## chrisstef

I need a 45.

That is all.


----------



## Mosquito

> I need a 45.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> - chrisstef


How badly? I may have one, or two. Or 9. Only 1 duplicate, though, and it's with out a knob.


----------



## bandit571

Random plane shot, anyone?









Leveling the "Playing Field" a bit









T-17 Stanley No.5-1/2 taking on some white oak slab. Needed this top tobe flat, as I had a test fit to do..









Ah…yeah. Might be a biggie….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have one coming available soon too, Stef. We're here to fix you up, Bro.


----------



## Tim457

Does anyone have parts for a Stanley 50? I'm missing what the manual calls the Beading Gauge. It looks like a long depth stop and goes on the left side. I'm also missing the thumbscrew that secures it.

I'm not sure if I want a 45 now or not. With the 55 and a 50 and I want a 46 still I think that covers what I would use a 45 for. I certainly wouldn't turn a steal down if I ran across one.


----------



## chrisstef

How bad do I need one? Not real bad but damn id like one. Im worried about the cutters though. I don't want a money pit ya know.

Id be open to some tradsies. Saws, saw sharpenings, my wife. You know shop stuff.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tim, I have a junk #50, let me check tonight if those parts are on it.


----------



## Mosquito

Is the beading stop on a #50 different from a beading stop on a #45/#55?

Stef, you'd definitely want a #45 with irons, in my opinion. At least for the first #45. For the second and/or 3rd, not having irons is fine, as I've not really had issues sharing one set of irons between multiple planes, only a few times I ran into wanting the same cutter size for more than one plane.


----------



## chrisstef

I agree Mos. Im not into trying to piece a full set of irons together.


----------



## Tim457

> Is the beading stop on a #50 different from a beading stop on a #45/#55?


Good question, I don't have one from a 50 or 45 to compare to, but I checked the hole size on the 50 where the rod on the beading stop fits and it's 13/64" and the rod on the beading stop from my 55 is bigger at 9/32" so it doesn't fit. Appreciate the look for parts Smitty.



> Stef, you d definitely want a #45 with irons, in my opinion. At least for the first #45. For the second and/or 3rd, not having irons is fine, as I ve not really had issues sharing one set of irons between multiple planes, only a few times I ran into wanting the same cutter size for more than one plane.
> 
> - Mosquito


That's interesting too. Never thought about one set of irons for multiple combination planes. There's no need to have the same iron in more than one plane and with several planes you could keep different planes set up with irons for different operations. I agree on not picking up your first 45 without irons.

Oh and looking good Bandit. Hand made frame and panel, fun stuff.


----------



## Mosquito

Only time I ran into an issue with only having one set of irons was when I wanted the same width groove at two different distances from the edge, otherwise haven't had the issue since.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No joy, no beading stop on the donor. Thumbscrew, yes.










Here's the stop of a #50 in the hole of a #45:










no joy there, either.


----------



## Tim457

No joy, but going to check is appreciated for sure.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You're welcome to the thumbscrew, just say the word.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sliding further down the slope…


----------



## Tim457

Thanks Smitty.


----------



## donwilwol

if you were going to this extent wouldn't you make a new tote to?


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, what size H&R's?


----------



## Mosquito

> Smitty, what size H&R s?
> 
> - theoldfart


 He got 12's!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don - Most definitely!

12H and 12R!


----------



## WayneC

I saw some this week on ebay. One of these days I will assemble or buy a set of H&Rs.


----------



## Mosquito

I almost pulled the trigger on a set of No. 12 H&R's on eBay this week, but thought better of it. Wouldn't have gone with my Record set of H&R's lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Unfortunately, I just got started on a set now…. Most used cutter I've ever seen on a #45, the one with the 12R. More than 1/4" shorter than the 12H.


----------



## warrenkicker

What do we have here? Auction this weekend.


----------



## theoldfart

Moss, I keep tellin' ya, send me those Records they match my 405. Then you can get some new ones to match those low end handymans of yours!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I see at least a pak of cutters for a wooden plough; that's huge, as they're not worth near as much as users without a set… Those cost more than the wood body.

Anyone recognize this part of something? (I do not.)


----------



## theoldfart

I got nuthin'


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A froe, a 386 jointer fence, does that #55 have cutters?


----------



## theoldfart

I do like the 386.


----------



## warrenkicker

The listing indicates the 55 comes with cutters in a box but I don't see it in any of the pictures.


----------



## Johnny7

> Anyone recognize this part of something? (I do not.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


may be a part of a set of level sights


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Interesting Johnny. Time to research, thanks.


----------



## Mosquito

That #55 looks sweet! If I were there I'd probably pay $100 for it with out irons… looks pretty well complete and in great shape.

(I've also got a set of #55 irons already, so that probably helps lol)


----------



## WayneC

The 55 looks like it is in great shape. I'm looking for a #55 as well. I also have the 4 boxes of Irons waiting.


----------



## warrenkicker

I know this is old and not in the absolute best condition. Mainly a shelf piece. My guess based on where I got it and the other planes that were with it that it is at youngest a 19th century English 8/8 skew plane. Can anyone help me with the manufacturer?


----------



## daddywoofdawg

warrenkicker:take a piece of paper place over the lettering,scribable over the lettering and the scribble will show the lettering better on the paper.Then it will be easier for a LJ to help.hard to read as shown.


----------



## warrenkicker

Tracing did not work. Mainly because of impacts on the area there is only discoloration left and no relief. I can read WHITE on the bottom line. Then on the shank of the cutter it may say W. DUTCHER though two of those letters may not be correct.


----------



## theoldfart

^ W. Butcher.


----------



## DLK

^ I agree.


----------



## donwilwol

There are pages and pages of "Whites" in "American Wooden Planes."


----------



## upchuck

I think that there was some discussion about this one a while ago on this forum. I was wondering where it ended up so I looked and thought that I'd include the link if others were wondering too. Nice plane.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Antique-1904-UNION-Mfg-Co-No-0-X0-Smooth-Plane-Woodworking-Tool-/351457509211?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51d47fff5b


----------



## DLK

Chuck I guess some people have to much money.


----------



## warrenkicker

Thanks for the help on the White with the Butcher cutter.

I picked up a pretty modern No 5C over the weekend for $10. It is obviously a high teen type but it just doesn't completely match any of Don's descriptions. Doesn't really matter too much to me because this is a user and I don't anticipate investing a huge amount of money in collecting. I just think these old tools are cool and I want just a few nice looking things to use and look at.

So here are the before and after shots. Still needs a little work but it looks clean but needs wax, some adjustments and a good sharpening. It is easy to use sand paper but learning to sharpen this properly will be a new learning process.

I knew the tote had been broken and glued but it seems to be holding.


----------



## jmartel

Cross posting…

I decided to finish up the plane till that's been dry fit together for months.

Ended up cutting off the dovetails that I already did and re-cut new ones. Glued it up, put on the slats, dividers, and lower rail. Only thing left to do on it is the pieces to keep the planes from tipping backwards. Probably fine as-is, but I'd like to be sure.










And the dovetails actually look half-decent, to me. First time using the David Barron dovetail guide.










The till is all solid Alder, hence the dents from using a mallet to coerce it into place. At some point I'll take it down and run the smoother over it. But for now it's good.


----------



## bandit571

Have run into a slight problem with my til..









You see, the plywood these rest on seem to absorb humidity, and then transfers that onto the soles of the planes…

maybe I should 1) add a finish/stain to the wood? 2) Rattle a can of Rustoleum and paint the plywood?

Soles ARe waxed, and i still get those cases of red measles on the soles.. Hmmm.


----------



## racerglen

I'd go with #1 Bandit, danged annoying hey ? Guess that's one of the hazards of a dungeon shop although mine is dry to the point of getting flashing warnings on the humidity readout.


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, I'd go with #1 and add that my lacquered plywood base does not seem to absorb moisture. I've also take the precaution of carefully wiping the planes with Camelia Oil…a tad pricey but it's turned out to be worth it's weight in gold for rust prevention. A little goes a LONG way.
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

^+1, been using it for three or four years.


----------



## JayT

Another vote for finishing the wood. My till just has a few coats of Danish oil, but haven't had any issues with rust because of retained moisture.


----------



## duckmilk

Stanley plane stamped R 5 1/2, what the heck is it? It seems I have read some discussion about the "R" designation, but can't remember.


----------



## bandit571

Renovac??


----------



## duckmilk

Here's the listing, I'm not bidding.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261984735902?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## JayT

The R5-1/2 is a Rockford. I picked one up a while back and had to do some research. What I found was that Rockford was associated with, and shared a building with, Marsh planes. Some have Rockford stamped irons, but most are found with Lakeside logo'd irons and were sold through Montgomery Wards. While they do externally closely resemble a Stanley, they had their own manufacturing and have a slightly different frog to bed arrangement. Very well made planes, too, every bit as good of construction as a Bailey or similar from the same era. Stanley bought them out in the late 1920's.

That listing is far more than I paid for mine on ebay (just over $30, including shipping).

Here's mine next to my Bedrock 605-1/2


----------



## daddywoofdawg

should ask Patrick Leach about the r 5xx


----------



## mramseyISU

Yep the R is for Rockford. I have a R6 plane I picked up around New Years. It's built like a tank. I love it.


----------



## donwilwol

Rockford its believed Rockford was a subsidiary of Marsh. They made planes from 1915-24 in Rockford Illinois. (ref ptmpia vol2)


----------



## DLK

I picked up a rockford R-5 with a lakeside blade this year for $15 at a "going out of business" Antique store. I think it will be an excellent plane. Looks very well made. Some sellers like to label every thing "Stanley" to make it sell better. They also may not know the difference among plane makers anyway. In your e-bay find I see the blade is a Stanley, but the plane is a rockford. And $54 plus shipping seems a little high to me. A new Rockford planes apparently never included a Stanley cutter. So the original (probably Lakeside) has been replaced. See this note.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks everyone, I was just curious since Patrick's blood & gore mentioned that true 5 1/2 Cs were very hard to find. I wasn't going to bid on it anyway, I have enough #5s for me including an auto set. What I was looking for was a Sargent 418 preferably with the thick casting. Did see a Sargent type 3 though.


----------



## JayT

> Thanks everyone, I was just curious since Patrick s blood & gore mentioned that true 5 1/2 Cs were very hard to find.
> 
> - duckmilk


You sure that's not 5-1/4C referred to on B&G? 5-1/2 C's are not that hard to find, I've bought and sold a couple. A 5-1/4C, however, is a different story-they are pretty rare.


----------



## WayneC

I always check the ebay buy it now 5 1/4 looking for the c model. I have one but it has a hanger hole in the sole.


----------



## duckmilk

I stand corrected Jay.


----------



## lumberjoe

Found a nice Millers Falls No14 over the weekend. I like it and am going to be on the lookout for a No.9 or 9C. I like my planes clean, but still showing their age.


----------



## theoldfart

Joe, check out the Hadley flea market on Sunday mornings. Get there by 7:30, the traffics insane after that.


----------



## lumberjoe

I haven't been there in years. Maybe I will go check it out. I picked this guy (and a few other stanley planes) up in Wilmington VT


----------



## theoldfart

I just picked up a 14 from a private party, $10. Goes well with my grandfathers 9


----------



## donwilwol

> I haven t been there in years. Maybe I will go check it out. I picked this guy (and a few other stanley planes) up in Wilmington VT
> 
> - lumberjoe


I hit the Wilmington flea market alot. There is another in Newfane, but you need to get to Newfane early. By 10/am they are packing up. And if there is even a hint of rain they are gone.


----------



## theoldfart

Think I'll take a trip up there this weekend. I know where the Newfane one is but where a bouts is the Willmington one located.


----------



## donwilwol

Right at the junction of 9 and 100 about 1/2 mile outside of Wilmington. You can't miss it. There is a building with 2 antique shops on the opposite corner.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, thanks. Will give it a try. Also are they every week during the summer?


----------



## donwilwol

> Don, thanks. Will give it a try. Also are they every week during the summer?
> 
> - theoldfart


Every weekend, Saturday and sunday. Holiday weekends are best though.

There is also another antiques shop on the other end of rt 9 headed back toward bennington a couple of miles. They are not big on the tools I like, but you never know. http://www.chapmansantiques.com/ We always stop, but don't usually find much.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, thanks a lot.


----------



## bandit571

Frog issues..









Spent $5 at an auction awhile back for a Stanley (MINTY) No.28, and this No.29. Frog had issues..
Got another frog in the mail today









Seller said it was for a #28….well….the 29 takes the same frog. About $15 to my door.
Removed the "junk" frog, and install the "New" frog..









Which means I now have a supply of parts..









Trying to decide which of those two left-hand threaded wheels to keep. Other than the broken off part, the rest of the frog's parts are in good shape. Slight difference in the wheels









Neither has Bailey's Pat. numbers in them. later models???


----------



## Pimzedd

Went to an estate sale today. Had seen a circle plane in a photo from the estate sale website. Got there and bought this Union 411 for $10. What can you tell me about it since I know nothing about Union plans and especially circle planes.




























I saw that the iron, chip breaker, and lever cap were missing but for $10, why not. Other than that, I am clueless. Thanks.


----------



## Johnny7

Bill

It's properly called a "compass" or "circular" plane. Yours is the equivalent of the Stanley 113.
Note that on the Stanley, at least, the plane uses a proprietary chipbreaker.

Otherwise, I think the iron and lever cap are the same as a no 3 plane (don't quote me on that part)

I guess what I'm saying is: you may have a heck of a time finding the appropriate chipbreaker (some call it a "cap iron")


----------



## theoldfart

There is a difference on the 113 vs 3 breaker and cap. The 113 cap has a higher hole. Check out Patrick Leaches Blood and Gore 113 listing.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi folks, 
I just picked up a hand plane at a junk shop for $20.00 just because. It's heavy and very dirty, but in great shape. I'm away from home at the moment so can't measure or take proper pictures, but I think it's a bit shorter than my Stanley number 5. It's marked 'Peck & Mack Co NYC Atlas Tool Co, and the base reads Made in USA with what I think is a #1. I can't find anything online about it. Is this a Stanley knock-off, or does anyone know anything about this company?

Thanks


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, well Iposted this in the wrong area, so









random plane pics
Plane had a few "issues", mght have it fixed









Wrong "..of your dreams" thread…Doesn't quite look like a hand drill, does it?


----------



## Tim457

> Wrong "..of your dreams" thread…Doesn t quite look like a hand drill, does it?
> - bandit571


Hah, no, but it does look good. Is this the one you replaced the frog on?


----------



## bandit571

Yup!


----------



## duckmilk

Picked up this guy yesterday. Talked him down from 275 to 100. Looks to have about 99% japanning remaining and the SW blade measures 4 13/16 over all length. Has a few issues such as the number 11 painted on both sides.



















There is a chip missing from the front knob and 2 more about to fall off (I have already glued those 2 back on).










Interestingly, there is a small brass emblem attached to the top of the tote with 11 stamped into it as well. Don't know the significance of that.



















No chips or cracks in the mouth or body, and no errant paint splatters. Appears to have been barely used.










Some numbskull drilled a hanging hole in it.










The sliding part of the sole is pretty well stuck and had some shavings jammed in it. Managed to move it a little, but need some advice on how to loosen it up so it moves smoothly. It doesn't appear to be removable. I don't believe it is rust due to the lack of rust on the other parts. Smitty, I read your article on Don's site about restoring one. Any advice?


----------



## WayneC

The sliding part Should be removable. I sold my Stanley 62 and kept my LN or I would pull it apart. The 11 is probably because it was in a tool crib. I would retain it as part of the history of the plane. Oh and congratulations.


----------



## donwilwol

$100 for a 62 is a good deal even with some work needed. I agree with Wayne. I would soak it in penetrating oil and just keep working it until it gives up.


----------



## CFrye

> Hi folks,
> I just picked up a hand plane at a junk shop for $20.00 just because. It s heavy and very dirty, but in great shape. I m away from home at the moment so can t measure or take proper pictures, but I think it s a bit shorter than my Stanley number 5. It s marked Peck & Mack Co NYC Atlas Tool Co, and the base reads Made in USA with what I think is a #1. I can t find anything online about it. Is this a Stanley knock-off, or does anyone know anything about this company?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - Sandra


Bumping this, interested in more info…anyone?


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks guys, I'm pretty happy with the price. The threaded part of the sliding piece (Patrick Leach calles it a boss) sticks up above the rectangular opening and I can't see how it would be able to slide out the end.

Don, I'll soak is as suggested but in what, acetone/ATF or just WD40? I'm worried about more wood shavings inside it starting to swell and jam it up some more.

Edit: Also thought about pouring in some alcohol to try to dissolve something.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd do the acitone/atf if were me. At least if the shavings swell, they get soft.


----------



## chrisstef

Killer score duck.

Sandra- lets see a pic of this plane. Ive never heard of the company but the shape of the adjuster may tell a tale. Folded, twisted, bent … Etc. A pic of it taken apart would be very helpful.


----------



## CFrye

Just throwing this out there, Duck. Get confirmation from the way more learned… Leach says this about the stuck adjustable mouth on the 9 1/2:
The sliding section of the sole is oftentimes jammed into the plane so that it no longer moves freely. The usual cause of this is that either oxidation has frozen it in place or that crud has become lodged between it and the main casting. To overcome this common problem you first need to free the sliding section from the main casting. This is easily done by first backing off the knob that holds it in place with a few turns, then pushing the knob downward with your thumb. The piece should pop free, but if it doesn't, take more drastic measures like penetrating oil or light taps from a hammer. Save the dynamite as last resort. I've never found one that ultimately didn't come free with a piece of wood (stood on its endgrain) positioned in the mouth (from the top of the plane) and then tapped with a hammer.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tim457

Nice score and negotiating Duck. Candy, the only plane I've ever damaged was when I tried getting the stuck removable mouth out of a low angle block plane by tapping on a piece of wood like he describes. So yeah I would agree, focus on everything else first. I'd be very patient with the penetrating oil rather than try tapping it open.


----------



## CFrye

There you go, Duck, DO NOT listen to me! Thanks, Tim

Nevermind


----------



## theoldfart

I'm a convert to the 50/50 acetone/atf crowd. Used it successfully to free up a hollow auger and a 99 side rabbit. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Tim457

> There you go, Duck, DO NOT listen to me! Thanks, Tim
> 
> Nevermind
> 
> - CFrye


No not at all, what I meant was it really is the last resort and the other methods he mentioned should definitely be tried first. It was very applicable info.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy - thanks. I should know better than to expect people to read my mind. I'm still away from home but here are some pictures. Looks like a Stanley #5 clone.


----------



## TheFridge

Look kinda 4ish in size to me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Entirely possible. Picked it up for kicks.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Flagged the above as spam. She's obviously trying to impersonate me, but I'll get over it.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry guys for the delayed response. It's HOT here, so went to jump in a friend's pool to cool off. Our pond is swimmable, but it also is hot. Then wife said I needed to get supper started

Thanks Candy, Don and Tim and everyone else. I haven't done anything to it but to persuade it to move slightly forward, so tomorrow, some atf/acetone it will be. I didn't realize it would drop straight down. I thought it ran in dovetailed ways and had to come out by sliding it forward, which is impossible.

Update pics to come later.


----------



## duckmilk

> Flagged the above as spam. She s obviously trying to impersonate me, but I ll get over it.
> 
> - Sandra


That's just one of my ex's trying to ruin my life.


----------



## JayT

Sandra, that plane is a $4 size smoother made by Pexto. Hate to tell you, but it's a pretty low quality tool. Stamped steel parts on a plane, such as the frog on that one, are pretty much always a sign of lower quality.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No worries Jay, thanks for letting me know. It might make a nice paper weight.


----------



## duckmilk

Sandra, sharpen it up and use it for jobs you don't want to use your good planes for. Seriously.

Then if that doesn't work, you can always paint it pink ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

> No worries Jay, thanks for letting me know. It might make a nice paper weight.
> 
> - Sandra


Its the kind of plane we buy to collect and use the excuse "its part of history" just so we can own one more hand plane.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll definitely sharpen it up and see how it goes.
Thanks again.


----------



## DLK

> No worries Jay, thanks for letting me know. It might make a nice paper weight.
> 
> - Sandra
> 
> Its the kind of plane we buy to collect and use the excuse "its part of history" just so we can own one more hand plane.
> 
> - Don W


I have by accident obtained 6 of those. LOL.


----------



## duckmilk

I happen to have more embarrasing accidental purchases than that, but sorry, no pics will be posted. I don't like to revisit things that make me cringe, lol.


----------



## bandit571

I have refurbbed a lot of those style of planes…..They can work, irons are usually quite good. Most times, they have been barely used. 









Came in a while back..








Steel toad, er..Frog and all









Somedays…they even turn our decent…


----------



## bandit571

^
Persistant little bugger….and still around?


----------



## ShaneComeBack

My first semi-successful use of a hand plane! Making a picture frame and recessing the back of the frame to hold the glass and print and backing. I definitely wasn't expecting to wake up so sore this morning haha. I also need to build a work bench with some heft to it, this one is on saw horses and was sliding all around on me. I am officially addicted


----------



## bobasaurus

I just posted a thread with questions about my ECE primus jack plane:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/112746

I'm hoping that one of you owns one and can give me some insight… I'm mostly confused about the purpose of two metal tacks in the bed and how to use the lateral adjustment "regulator". Here is a picture of the parts:


----------



## duckmilk

Shane, way to go. I think Stef may have a workmate he's not currently using ;-)

Allen, I have no clue, but those metal thingys don't look right and I agree the blade should be fully supported.

Thanks everyone, Took your advice and got it off after ATF/acetone in a bottle ala Todd.










No rust, but see that wad of shavings in there?










What's to prevent future shavings from packing back in there?


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, even a Frank's bottle, too.

Take it apart and clean it once a decade, or so.


----------



## duckmilk

Or when it gets hard to adjust? Honestly, I don't think I have adjusted my block planes since they were first set.

Todd, I found that brass darkening solution at Rockler. Problem is, Rockler is about 50 miles from me. I'll try it some day.


----------



## john2005

Well Allen, I don't know how to answer your ECE question, but this happened tonight. Granted it was alder I am working with, but the level of effort needed to produce whispy shaves was amazingly small. I dig it.


----------



## john2005

Followed up by the boys first real shave with a #3. Cause, well, he's 3











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Pretty sure he captures my sentiments about the situation in his facial expressions.


----------



## bobasaurus

Nice John, I love seeing the plane getting some use. Looks like you managed some good shavings with it.


----------



## CFrye

Great pics, John! 'cause he's 3' makes perfect sense.


----------



## john2005

It was really cause it fit him the best. If I only had a #1, or #2….


----------



## CFrye

WoodRiver #1…


----------



## jmartel

And LN makes a #1 and #2 as well. Gotta complete the set.

https://www.lie-nielsen.com/nodes/4171/standard-bench-planes


----------



## duckmilk

Nice pictures John, looks like it was super fun.

What is this + stamped into the bevel side of the #62 blade?










Aslo, look at the next few pictures, some are clearer than others (sorry, phone camera)










engineer's square flush with the right side shows a gap toward the opposite side.









another










Square flush with the left side is almost dead on.










Since I'm right handed, to use this on a shooting board, I'm gonna have to flush the right side to the sole. Was hoping it would be all squared up and I could just leave the patina on the sides along with the lettering. I guess I can leave the numbers on the left side anyway and the little brass button on the tote.

Edit: I've checked it all along the length of the sole and the gap is consistent.


----------



## putty

Duck, could you adjust the cutter a little proud on that side?


----------



## duckmilk

Maybe if it was a dedicated shooter, but I'll use it for other difficult grain applications. I'm thinking the right side wall needs to be 90 deg to the sole.

Are you back from the windy city?


----------



## duckmilk

Action shot, full width shaving in alder.


----------



## Tim457

You could make your shooting board to accommodate for the off square, Duck, or shoot left handed.

That is totally awesome, John.


----------



## john2005

> WoodRiver #1…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye





> And LN makes a #1 and #2 as well. Gotta complete the set.
> 
> https://www.lie-nielsen.com/nodes/4171/standard-bench-planes
> 
> - jmartel


Is there any end to the enabling?


----------



## lateralus819




----------



## TheFridge

End to enabling? Never

Lat, she's a beaut.


----------



## lateralus819

Thanks Fridge. Glad I finally have it finished!


----------



## john2005

The phoenix? Looks killer!


----------



## john2005

I guess I have never shopped LN planes, but 225 actually doesn't seem like that bad of a deal. It does for a plane I wouldn't really use, but its a lot less than I had thought it would be.


----------



## mramseyISU

> - lateralus819


I'd love to have one of those. I just don't know what the hell I'd do with it since most of the stuff I do is Stickley style.


----------



## jmartel

mramsey, Arts & Crafts pieces will occasionally have long curves on the lower apron (like the blanket chest I built last year in my projects). There's a use for one. Now go find one.


----------



## mramseyISU

> mramsey, Arts & Crafts pieces will occasionally have long curves on the lower apron (like the blanket chest I built last year in my projects). There s a use for one. Now go find one.
> 
> - jmartel


Enabler.


----------



## donwilwol

Not quit the picture quality of Kevin's, but here is the union in use,


----------



## jmartel

Continuing my enabling… Just a heads up, but if anyone wants a new plane, Lee Valley is running a sale on gift cards right now.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/page.aspx?p=73254


----------



## richardwootton

Has anyone tried the Lie Nielson side clamping honing guide? I really like the interchangeable jaws, but I'm curious how it works with original Stanley irons that are thinner than the LN.


----------



## bobasaurus

I have a chance to buy a used LN LA Jointer for $250… damn tempting, I wonder if I should jump on it. Probably shouldn't spend the money as I already have a No 8C with a replacement blade, but the greed is building.


----------



## Mosquito

I passed on a used #7-1/2 for $275, and bought a used #164 (same person) for $175 instead. I wouldn't mind getting a #7-1/2 though, but reason I passed on it was that it was an older version with a non adjustable mouth…

$250 is a solid price though


----------



## jmartel

Allen,

Buy it and sell your #8. If it's in good condition, it will bring at least $100 on the 'bay. That will get your costs down.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks in pretty good shape to me, Allen. But I'm cheap, so you're safe.


----------



## bobasaurus

Hah, did you see that on CL as well Todd? I live right by there, it's hard to resist. You all are making me want it even more, damn it.


----------



## ToddJB

Looks like they are unloading quite a few tools. Seems like the saws are a decent deal too.


----------



## TheFridge

Never have regrets…

More enabling here.


----------



## bobasaurus

Sigh, I blame all of you for this:


----------



## bobasaurus

Testing it on some walnut:










hard maple:










cherry:










the surface on the cherry after:










an even finer cherry ribbon:










And using the veritas fence I bought from the same guy:










Seems really nice to use overall. My only complaint is the blade moves a bit when changing the depth adjustment due to friction in the adjusting unit / blade slot. So I have to tweak the lateral adjustment a little each time I change depth. Does this happen with all the LN bevel-up planes?

I assume I do lateral adjustment just with my fingers or a small hammer? Seems to be working for me.


----------



## Mosquito

haha, you're welcome ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Has anyone tried the Lie Nielson side clamping honing guide? I really like the interchangeable jaws, but I m curious how it works with original Stanley irons that are thinner than the LN.
> 
> - richardwootton


I fiddled with one at Handworks, and plan to buy one soon. I don't think the thinner blades should make a difference.


----------



## Tim457

Damn son, that's a nice plane. I'm getting better at jointing a nice square edge, but that fence would be nice sometimes when it needs to be spot on. Love that silky smooth surface after the shavings.


----------



## bandit571

I know a shop, about 45 miles away, had two of the circular planes….~$35 or so….

I just finished up a $8 wonder plane…









$8 counting S&H….took about 2 hours in the shop….









Yep, same plane. iron is stamped Union MFG Co. Doubt if the rest of the plane is…









Sides are quite thick, though..









Crimped the wide, "whale-tail" down a bit. Might do, for now….


----------



## richardwootton

> Has anyone tried the Lie Nielson side clamping honing guide? I really like the interchangeable jaws, but I m curious how it works with original Stanley irons that are thinner than the LN.
> 
> - richardwootton
> Thanks Grande Rojo! I was about to pull the trigger on it when I saw that it was designed with the LN irons in mind so I figured I'd hold off for a minute. I'm tired of fooling with my inacurate cheap eclipse jig.
> 
> I fiddled with one at Handworks, and plan to buy one soon. I don t think the thinner blades should make a difference.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## terryR

Allen, Congrats on pulling the trigger on that awesome looking jointer!

Seems you've discovered an imperfection with LN design; yes the iron moves laterally in my shop, too. I try to leave some tension on the lever cap when adjusting the depth…helps a little. luckily, once set, I rarely adjust the depth of cut from a medium thin shaving on my LAJ. I keep the 164 dialed in for thin as possible shavings.

Hard to beat a little wooden mallet, though.


----------



## Johnny7

> My only complaint is the blade moves a bit when changing the depth adjustment due to friction in the adjusting unit / blade slot. So I have to tweak the lateral adjustment a little each time I change depth.
> 
> - bobasaurus


The solution to your problem is HERE


----------



## bobasaurus

I just saw that link the other day Johnny, I now see the need for the bearing adjuster. Maybe I'll order one someday, but as terry mentioned I'll likely not adjust the jointer plane very much in use, leaving it at a medium shaving.


----------



## 33706

Are my eyes deceiving me???? __*A Stanley #1* for $9.99??__

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Stanley-plane-no1-/131578789629?hash=item1ea2b4fefd

*[Edit]* hey… some smartass with an overhead milling machine, no doubt. Never mind, LOL!!


----------



## planepassion

Bob, please accept my apology for being an enabler to your Veritas LA plane and fence purchase. I felt pretty bad about it until I saw the amazing shavings that newfangled collection of metal parts could take.

Something tells me you'll forgive me…very soon


----------



## ToddJB

Wait, Allen did you get that pretty beast from Brad?


----------



## bobasaurus

No, I was just encouraged to lol. I'm quite pleased with it, seems to make a consistently flat surface better than my No 8C as well. If only I had the whole set of LN and LV planes…. ah to dream.


----------



## bobasaurus

Okay, another action shot after sharpening a nick from the previous owner out of the blade:










Shaving was so thin my cheap digital calipers couldn't measure it (it just read 0.000).


----------



## BadJoints

Blatant showing off now.

It does make me wonder though, what sort of project you could accomplish with just shavings….


----------



## bobasaurus

I heard of a guy who printed text on thick curly shavings to make "scrolls" for sale. Also, I think I saw someone here on LJ laminate thick shavings to make thin plywood and cut flexible rings from them.


----------



## Tim457

Someone else made some very impressive roses with thicker shavings.

I couldn't find that one, but here's an older one:
http://lumberjocks.com/Ronbrush/blog/40432


----------



## planepassion

Yeah Bob, now you're just showboating!


----------



## DanKrager

Yeah, Bob. +1 blatant show off. Now…what do you do with YOUR shavings? These are just plane shavings….


















DanK


----------



## terryR

Dan, that's pretty impressive artwork.

Did you airbrush the petals? Any finish? Do these last? I can see this selling to my usual customers quite easily. Maybe a wooden frame? Can I order 50 pieces before October?


----------



## 33706

^ Hydrangeas? Nice!!


----------



## bandit571

If I set this plane up to take those kind of shavings…









This little job would have taken all day long….

Wards (Stanley) #78. Cleaned it up with a Millers Falls No. 56B









Making a bottom for a small box..









Might use a few other planes on it later…


----------



## DanKrager

The hydrangea petals are colored with food coloring. I wet the petal, shake off the excess water and dip it into the food coloring "concentrate". Capillary action of the wood fibers draws out the color as you see it. Let dry. I have some bloom assemblies that are about five years old, no finish and OK. There are some tricks to this that I won't give away yet, things that took me a good while to figure out. Contact me after I die.
DanK


----------



## Pimzedd

OK you all knowing ones. What kind of plane do you think this is?


----------



## theoldfart

I'm guessing a scrub, maybe 40 1/2?


----------



## bobasaurus

Yep, those shavings are just for showing off… not much practical purpose in a jointer. I'll take a heavier cut in use.

Those flower petals from shavings are a neat idea.


----------



## TheFridge

> Someone else made some very impressive roses with thicker shavings.
> 
> I couldn t find that one, but here s an older one:
> http://lumberjocks.com/Ronbrush/blog/40432
> 
> - Tim


I think it was Kiefer who recently made flowers from shavings.


----------



## donwilwol

> OK you all knowing ones. What kind of plane do you think this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Pimzedd


Looks like a defiance 12xx series. I'd need a side shot to verify.


----------



## stan3443

This is a The Standard Tool Co Unionville Conn.








Pat Oct 30 1883 a RUST PATENT








Only made for 5 years 1883 to 1889
















picked up at yard sale for 3 bucks


----------



## bobasaurus

That is a neat little plane, Stan. I want to see it fully restored.

Used the 7 1/2 a lot today, managed quite the pile of shavings:


----------



## TheFridge

Enabling can hurt too. It's like watching you touch the woman I always wanted to marry…


----------



## richardwootton

> Enabling can hurt too. It s like watching you touch the woman I always wanted to marry…
> 
> - TheFridge


Oh my Groodness! I laughed out loud. I knew we were meant to be friends…


----------



## TheFridge

It's true rich. It was meant to be… I think bittersweet is the proper word but it sounds too ladylike.

By the way. 4-1/2=awesome

Edit: thanks again bud.


----------



## bobasaurus

Hah. Don't worry Fridge, there are many fish in the sea:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=lie-nielsen&_sop=1


----------



## bobasaurus

Here are a couple of blogs I wrote on making and etching plane blades that you all might find interesting:

Fabrication and Heat Treatment:
http://lumberjocks.com/bobasaurus/blog/61378

Etching a Logo:
http://lumberjocks.com/bobasaurus/blog/64074


----------



## donwilwol

Stan, that's a cool plane. Let me know if you'd be interested in trading it or selling it.


----------



## stan3443

Seems to be a pretty rare plane only a few sold on e bay probly going to sell to finance some other tools


----------



## bandit571

Sure…Stan find the "Keepers"...all I found today was a few all wood jointers( some even had their irons) and a Capewell jack plane, RED in colour, missing the adjuster wheel and bolt. $25 for it? Ahhh, NO. Steel toad, I mean frog…

Need to get a couple pictures of a Holdall brace I just spent $7.50 for…..Little bit rusty, not a problem.


----------



## CFrye

Now Bandit, don't pout! Heeheehee 
Nice find, Stan!


----------



## stan3443

Bandit this one was just dumb luck, still going to try to beat you to tractor fest before you get the goods


----------



## bandit571

Already on a hunt today. Went downtown…
Before I worked it over..









And the After..









Stanley No. 945 10 in. $7.50, counting tax….


----------



## Johnny7

I posted two of my recent finds over on the #45 thread, but here's one for the HPOYD thread

This is right up there among the cleanest planes I've ever encountered in the wild-with the exception of a few tiny scratches at the heel, the japanning's all there and still glossy. I literally just wiped this down with mineral spirits and oiled a few key locations.


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow that is a clean-looking bedrock. Is that an ebay find? Did the sides look like that when you found it? Remarkably little patina.


----------



## donwilwol

a 605 1/4. NICE FIND!


----------



## Johnny7

Thanks, *Don W*

*Allen*-
Not ebay-hooked up with a local seller through one of my contacts.
I literally wiped it down with a coarse shop rag and mineral spirits. It had only the most superficial light brown rust which came off by scrubbing with the rag.
It was in a cardboard box in an attic for many years-NOT the correct/original cardboard box

I did find one tool in it's original box …


----------



## TheFridge

Beauties


----------



## ShaneA

605 1/4….very, very nice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#66 beader IOB, very nice find!


----------



## Johnny7

Thanks all for the kind words


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

A fellow in my neck of the woods makes and sells several great designs check him out at Lazarus tools. Here is one of my favorites of his;


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Oh, that is dreamy!


----------



## chrisstef

Stef want to cuddle with that plane


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Anyone know anything about this,like why is it shaped like this?I'm thinking maybe wagon wheels?
Barton #1332 curved wood plane
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Antique-D-R-Barton-1332-Curved-Wood-Block-Plane-13-Long-Rare-/331626295882?hash=item4d3677b24a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Antique-D-R-Barton-1332-Curved-Wood-Block-Plane-13-Long-Rare-/331626295882?hash=item4d3677b24a


----------



## bandit571

Leveling the tops of barrels…..like the large whiskey barrels.

Then they could come back and plane a groove for the lids. But they needed a leveled top, first.


----------



## Johnny7

> Anyone know anything about this,like why is it shaped like this?I m thinking maybe wagon wheels?
> Barton #1332 curved wood plane
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Antique-D-R-Barton-1332-Curved-Wood-Block-Plane-13-Long-Rare-/331626295882?hash=item4d3677b24a
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Antique-D-R-Barton-1332-Curved-Wood-Block-Plane-13-Long-Rare-/331626295882?hash=item4d3677b24a
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


That is a cooper's leveler or "sun plane"-it levels the tops of the staves
It would be followed by a "Croze" which cuts the groove for the "head"


----------



## daddywoofdawg

AH, never seen one,any value to them.to me not a user,don't see any barrel making in my future.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=73208&cat=51&ap=1

Nice plane a little spendy though


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=73208&cat=51&ap=1

Nice plane a little spendy though


----------



## Mosquito

But if you buy before the end of the month shipping is free ;-)


----------



## waho6o9

Good idea Mos


----------



## terryR

Wow, that Veritas is a sharp looking lil plane! A mini-shooter?










Certainly a premium price! But nice features (would like to see the mouth mechanism in person) and Veritas products seem extremely solid to me.

Cannot wait for 'vintage' Veritas prices, but can you imagine what be offered new in 50 years? Sadly, I'll turn 100 by then, and will be obsolete.


----------



## Mosquito

I assumed that's their version of a #9, no?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I think that's what a #9 Mitre might look like if it were designed today (silly sentence, but you know what I mean, hopefully). Knob in the back, like an old #9 1/4 or #9, meant to work on it's side (like the hotdog of the #9), but with an actual holding feature in the front (knob). Very clever, looks great, and I'm sure it works well because it's a Veritas product.


----------



## Pimzedd

False alarm. Saw the plane I asked about early this week.










It was a no name plane. Only had Made in USA cast in the base. Painted handles.

Sure was hoping it was a scrub plane.

Oh there is always next week.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Say what? As in, what is it?? (Aside from being foreplane-ish…)


----------



## donwilwol

A Metallic Plane Co. Palmers patent.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That rises to the level of Gadget, that frog does. Wow.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, Rube Golberg would have been proud of that setup.


----------



## JayT

Very cool, but I wouldn't want to try and use it-I don't have enough thumbs to operate all those levers.


----------



## theoldfart

I counted something like five adjustments that I can see.


----------



## terryR

My hunt for Stanley 3's continues…trying to collect one of each type.

Now, here's a reason for me to sit by the mailbox, (seller's photo)










a Pre-lateral type4 that appears to be in great shape, the broken tote should repair nicely?

I hate to give away my bidding strategies, but as soon as any online auction receives more than 3 bids, I look elsewhere. Grabbed this little plane with the opening bid! Sometimes the instant gratification of kneeBay must be used to teach patience…


----------



## JayT

> My hunt for Stanley 3 s continues…trying to collect one of each type.
> 
> - terryR


Do you have a type 14, yet? If not, are you interested in one?


----------



## terryR

^no SW's yet.
very interested!
PM me…


----------



## JoeRPhilly

Looks like this one has seen some use



















Good ol butcher iron


----------



## theoldfart

Love the hand impressions. Must have been someones "go-to-tool"


----------



## putty

A Metallic Plane Co. Palmers patent.

Don, how old is that plane?


----------



## donwilwol

Putty 1870ish

Terry, I've got a type 16 #3. Thats a sweet type 4.

And Terry did you bid on this. I figured it would go between $400 and $600 and no I didn't bid, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Early-Stanley-No-3-Type-3-Prelateral-Smooth-Plane-/231652898104?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=bGfwQN09fZBVjiXtLoi7f8DxDt8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I need a type 12 & 14 #4!


----------



## Mosquito

I need a lot of Types of #45's still …


----------



## August

> Sigh, I blame all of you for this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bobasaurus


ohhhhhhh men 
i need one of those did not know they had a #7 low angle nice


----------



## terryR

Don, I already have a type16, but Thanks!
No, I didn't bid on that gorgeous Type3…

If I bought a $400 plane right now, I might as well invest in a divorce lawyer to help keep it!
LOL!


----------



## Boatman53

A little late but after one uses the sun plane to level the barrel the croze is used to cut the groove for the barrel head. Here is a croze. If anyone is interested I'd like to sell it as part of my tool reduction program.





































Jim


----------



## CFrye

Tool reduction program? Heresy!!


----------



## Rayne

I'm looking to get into the hand planes soon and bought a HF Bench Plane to get me started in understanding how to use it, hone it, sharpen, etc. With that said, I have a ton of points to use at Sears and was looking at the Stanley 12-140 shoulder plane. Is there anything really wrong with that plane? I have the ability to get it for $10, but I only want to use my points if it's considered pretty good. What do you guys think?

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-12-140-No-92-Shoulder-Chisel/dp/B002B56CVS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440212461&sr=8-1&keywords=stanley+shoulder+plane&pebp=1440212459946&perid=131NFFG7XENCAVNY3SHM


----------



## DanKrager

Boatman, BRK has a tool reduction program that we called photographic scaling. I presume you are more serious?

I really need to get serious too. Too many electron tubes. Just don't know how to go about it effectively. Some are too big to ship, like a 25" sander.

DanK


----------



## Boatman53

I hear you candy, but really I don't think I'll be making any barrels….. Ever. I don't hang tools on the wall as decoration either. Tools I use aren't going anywhere. A move in the next two years has me a bit worried. I'll be cutting three shop spaces down to one. It's a daunting task. I do love tools. Something like this is easy but I have four band saws for wood and two for metal…... I have to choose my favorite?
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chances of that shoulder plane being servicable vs. the HF smoother are exponentially higher. it may need some lapping for square, but I don't know. Just be picky, and be prepared to return it for another if QC misses anything.


----------



## donwilwol

Jim, it seems every time I sell a tool I buy 3 more. I kick myself for not buying that kill ng machine you had very day though.

Rayne, I agree with Smitty. For $10 I think I'd give it a try. If you're OK with the HF I think you'll be thrilled with the Stanley. We probably couldn't get you to stop doing a happy dance if you got an LN.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How much would you bid?


----------



## Boatman53

Don I think you meant to say "milling machine" , it is still available. I had it on a local radio swap and shop program a couple weeks. Just got a couple tire kickers that wanted to see a small machine.
Jim


----------



## Boatman53

Don, I still have it and it is still for sale. I listed it on a local radio swap and shop program and just got guys wanting to see pictures of a small machine.
I'm going to NJ next weekend and could bring it along if you want to meet me. Don't know if you still have work in my area.
Jim

Dang first post never appeared and now there are two, sorry.
Jim


----------



## Boatman53

Just to refresh your memory.










Jim


----------



## donwilwol

It was a milling machine and pm sent.


----------



## Tim457

Hubba hubba. Wish I was closer to LongGisland.

Edit: Smitty, what's included in the lot? I see two grindstones and a crosscut saw. Saw might not have any temper left if it's been left out in the rain. I also see what could be a seat for the grinder to the left. Hard to tell the scale too.


----------



## richardwootton

Smitty, did you bid? I'd love to see that grinding stone put back into use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Grinding wheel in the house! Measures 23" across, plus or minus. Raised rib 'cog' that is part of some long-dismantled drive setup is 10" across. $10 for the stone!!!


----------



## Rayne

> Chances of that shoulder plane being servicable vs. the HF smoother are exponentially higher. it may need some lapping for square, but I don t know. Just be picky, and be prepared to return it for another if QC misses anything.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop





> Jim, it seems every time I sell a tool I buy 3 more. I kick myself for not buying that kill ng machine you had very day though.
> 
> Rayne, I agree with Smitty. For $10 I think I d give it a try. If you re OK with the HF I think you ll be thrilled with the Stanley. We probably couldn t get you to stop doing a happy dance if you got an LN.
> 
> - Don W


Thanks guys. I'll give the Stanley a try then. I couldn't find any LN at anywhere a reasonable cost so Stanley it is. I will be looking into a Lee Valley block plane though. This should be fun to work with.


----------



## upchuck

Smitty-
What will power that stone to make it go round and round? Also even as a yard decoration $10 was a great price. I look forward to seeing it in action.
chuck


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gears totally rusted, much work. Needed. Not sure of the original power strategy, but i love the 90 degree setup. Not clear how to proceed, so I'll hit the rust with oil and think on it awhile.


----------



## bandit571

$1 yard sale find today…









Iron was badly chewed up, sole needed some work









Soooo, a little bit in the rehab center..









Iron and sole both are flattened..









Wondering which design came first…









A little edge prep?









Millers falls #56B. The Stanley SB4 cost me $1….these three were also a dollar a piece..









All three are Stanleys. A 1", and two @ 3/4" wide. This is after a good tune up. $4= 4 tools…


----------



## upchuck

> Gears totally rusted, much work. Needed. Not sure of the original power strategy, but i love the 90 degree setup. *Not clear how to proceed, so I ll hit the rust with oil and think on it awhile.*
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


That is a sound procedure. And I enjoy the thinking stage of rehab projects. Day dreaming aimlessly until unexpectedly there is a flash…"So that's what I'll do".


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, is that a whet stone or a mill stone?


----------



## DanKrager

That's a very good question Don, and a new thought to me. I can't detect any wear patterns from the pics, so the bearing orientation might be a significant clue, i.e. was it designed to run horizontally or vertically? If it was a lightly used mill stone, that would make a lot more sense about the shaft set up. Mill stones are very low rpm. And it would be really cool to set that up again… 
Good luck with that Smitty.
DanK


----------



## Buckethead

Guys, I know this is a nothing special plane, but I found it in the wild, and I'm pleased:



















I've been cleaning on it a bit, and working the iron. I think it was bought, used until the iron was too dull to work, then set into a chest. I know it's not very old, but still is in decent shape for its age. I don't know types, so there's that, but I'm thinking 1950s?


----------



## donwilwol

Your probably correct Bucket, but match the frogn seat here, http://www.timetestedtools.com/stanley-type-18.html or here, http://www.timetestedtools.com/stanley-type-19.html to be sure.

I agree Dan. My guess would be mill stone. I am not going to suggest I know the difference in the stone, but it seems like a mill stone setup.


----------



## donwilwol

> Just to refresh your memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim
> 
> - Boatman53


I think I'll be making some space in Jims shop. I'm probably going to have to pick up some flowers and chocolate on the way home, but its a small price to pay.


----------



## bandit571

i might have this $1 Stanley about tuned up…









Add some candle wax under the sole ( now that it is flat) and the stuff just piles up..









Stanley SB4….iron is a royal pain to sharpen up. Still has a slight camber on the ends…


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks don! Checks out to be type 18 or 19, with what I'm confident OS rosewood tote and knob.

Bandit, what's going on with the iron on that plane? Is it drilled and some type of wire ring put into the two sides? Can you determine the intent there?


----------



## bandit571

There are slots for two adjuster nuts. In theory, you can adjust the lateral as well as the depth. Looks almost like another plane I have in the shop…


----------



## Buckethead

I see it now, bandit. Thanks!


----------



## ToddJB

Don, I've got a lot of jelly on my face over that little mill. Sweet machine and beautifully restored. Good job, Jim


----------



## Boatman53

I can't take credit for the restoration Todd, I bought it like that. It is a fun little machine.
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The machine is Sweetness, Jim.

Stone is definitely a sharpening stone and not a milling stone, despite the crazy gearing that's part of it's legacy. Main rod moves, but gearing is frozen in place. Let's see what patience can do, along with some oil. Next I need to check on that penetrating oil concoction ya'll keep talking about…


----------



## upchuck

I too have suspected that Smitty's stone wheel was for sharpening. To me milling stones (to mill corn, wheat or other grain into flour) would use the faces/sides (not the perimeter)of the wheel to reduce whole grain kernels into powdery flour. I'd expect milling stones to have a worked pattern cut into a face/side to collect the flour
and aid in moving the flour towards a collection container. But that is just my guess. Whatever Smitty found this time it is old and rusty and therefore cool.
chuck


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, what's on the end of the long shaft on the wheel?


----------



## DLK

Smitty, is there a large pulley on the end and was it driven by a tractor (or truck) ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll put up more pictures and a separate blog entry for it later this this week. A quick search-fu of Google Images gets me nothing similar at all… Very little original frame remains, but the one using the stone either sat alongside the mechanism OR the whole assy was several feet deep and the operator sat in front of it.

At the end of the rod is nothing but a through-hole, for some kind of pin.


----------



## Johnny7

just a thought Smitty, but it may have been part of a pedal-operated setup


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Whatever made it turn, the design is unusual, seems deliberate, and is otherwise a mystery. Makes it hard to rebuild to the original vision, but I'm patient.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## richardwootton

^aaaahhh!


----------



## DanKrager

Oh ya! Now it makes sense! That particular stone is shaped to sharpen sickle mower plates assembled on their bar. 
Thanks DonW.

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, yeah! The same concept as mine!

One handed sharpening doesn't seem a very safe or sane operation, does it? Not sure why you'd choose this over a sit-down model.


----------



## waho6o9

Great pic Don!


----------



## CFrye

Smitty, you need a shop elf to crank it!


----------



## donwilwol

Yes, you've seen it before, but not since it was mine or after the dirt was removed. I've seen gunch and rotten shavings and wax but this had actual dirt packed in there. There are some planes that just intrique me. The Standard Rule has always been one for me.


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I've got one of these in my shop. You'd just need to pick up an old John Deer A to spin it.


----------



## stan3443

Din't take you long to get her looking spify


----------



## warrenkicker

Well maybe Smitty's wheel had a crank on it like old crank-start cars. Spin it up to speed and then pull off the crank and let the wheel go for a while. Either way if it is a positive drive system or free-wheeling it is geared lower than the example. The teeth on the pinion gear also appear to be quite worn. Maybe someone had been working it hard or without enough grease.

Another thing to note. The two stones would turn in opposite directions if you turned both input shafts the same direction.


----------



## 33706

Smitty, and others: On ebay right now. Just for comparison, hope it helps.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Deering-sickle-blade-sharpener-1903-/321540434906?hash=item4add4dabda


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That Standard Rule plane looks awesome, Don. Nice work!


----------



## DLK

> ^aaaahhh!
> 
> - richardwootton


I agree.


----------



## terryR

DonW, that Standard Rule smoother is a gorgeous tool.
More info please…


----------



## donwilwol

> DonW, that Standard Rule smoother is a gorgeous tool.
> More info please…
> 
> - terryR


More Pictures and photos


----------



## putty

That is nice Don, it found the right home!

I got outbid on this plane in the last 8 seconds today, it has a similar mechanical setup as yours.. but no wheel, it looks like a hex nut for adjusting. Do you know who made it?

edit: Looks like a lever on a worm gear for adjustment


----------



## MNclone

I'm pretty sure that is a Chaplin.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree, a Chaplin. http://timetestedtools.forumchitchat.com/?forum=421509


----------



## putty

Yes, that's it. Thanks Guys. I should have bid a little more…it went for 38.01


----------



## donwilwol

Anybody recognize this adjustment. The rest of the plane looks very much like a Defiance 1213 but in a jack size


----------



## 33706

*DonW: * I found this image of a Gage plane, was in a bunch of literature sent to me from Roger Smith.
Despite the wooden body, it does have the 45-degree post for the height adjustment as in your plane.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm pretty happy to have this plane in my collection. Its pretty cool. It took Angie and I a while to make a deal, but to be honest if I had had the chance to actual hold it before I owned it, the deal probably would have happened sooner. Its pretty cool. And yes, I know I said that twice.

Its not old, late 1920s, but its fairly rare.

http://www.datamp.org/patents/advance.php?pn=1536096&id=27261&set=7

http://www.leevalley.com/newsletters/Woodworking/4/3/patents.htm


----------



## DanKrager

It really is pretty cool. 
It really is pretty cool.

Just so you know you're not the only one excited about your find!

DanK


----------



## terryR

Yep, that's a cool plane, Don!
That outboard rigging option looks very versatile.


----------



## jmartel

I think I asked this before, and don't remember the answer.

What's the easiest way to get rid of Japanning on a plane?


----------



## Mosquito

buy it with no japanning on it.

Media blasting would probably be easiest, but not having access to that I've just used paint stripper (I used Citri-Strip), and a combination of wire wheel and wire brush.


----------



## CL810

Very interesting Don. Thanks for posting and the links - good stuff!


----------



## CL810

.


----------



## DLK

^ why do you want to do this? Sometimes when the remaining japannig is sufficiently worn and damaged it can be removed with a wire wheel. If there is rust under the jappping it will come off in the evapo-rust. If however if it is mostly nice, the majority of us would try to preserve it.


----------



## WhoMe

> What s the easiest way to get rid of Japanning on a plane?
> - jmartel





> buy it with no japanning on it.
> - Mosquito


Hmmm, and I thought it was to buy a plane that was not made in Japan.
Shows what I know….

Way cool plane Don. Are you going to our it once it twice to see how it works before it makes friends with your other rare planes?


----------



## jmartel

> ^ why do you want to do this? Sometimes when the remaining japannig is sufficiently worn and damaged it can be removed with a wire wheel. If there is rust under the jappping it will come off in the evapo-rust. If however if it is mostly nice, the majority of us would try to preserve it.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Japanning flaking off on 2 of my planes. Pretty bad on one of them, decently bad on the other. I don't do showpieces, so I'd rather just take all of it off and paint with engine enamel to get a uniform look.

Wire wheel is taking forever on my #8 and not getting all of the spots. Only thing I've done to the #5 was soaking it in citric acid. Scrubbing it after is getting some of the japanning off, but not all.


----------



## JayT

> I think I asked this before, and don t remember the answer.
> 
> What s the easiest way to get rid of Japanning on a plane?
> 
> - jmartel


I use aerosol paint stripper-works very fast, but you have to wear gloves. Then wire wheel and an old chisel to get the nooks and crannies.

Electrolysis will lift japanning that has any rust under it at all. I've done a couple planes that came out almost completely stripped.


----------



## ToddJB




----------



## ToddJB

Used mine last night as I'm batching out some blocks


----------



## CFrye

Todd, will that get into the nooks and crannies?
Edit. I guess so!


----------



## donwilwol

multiple ways to remove japanning, http://www.timetestedtools.com/how-to---bench-plane-restoration.html


----------



## lateralus819

I think glass beads and a sand blaster is a great way.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I'm looking at a #45 and Have noticed in the photo It doesn't have a place for the "bolt"hold down like others I have seen,Is the earlier series didn't have these or I'm I not seeing the spot or missing/broken off?

This is the one I'm wondering about,near the handle.









this is the compare


----------



## JayT

That's the depth adjuster. Earlier 45's did not have them, so depth had to be adjusted with a hammer. It's one of the features I would not want to be without on a 45.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Looking at another too,How hard is it to find a slitter for the 45? and it's say's it's missing one of the short rods,has the long ones,will that effect the use or is that just for storage?


----------



## Mosquito

Slitters are pretty easy to find on ebay, but unless you're looking for a 100% complete plane, I don't know that I'd worry too much about the slitter.

You can use the long rods for anything you can use the short rods for, it's just nice to have the short rods for dado work, if you use a clamped down batten instead of nailed down. Only real reason I see for using the short rods personally is to not have the rods sticking out the plane as far if I'm doing rabbets or something close to the edge where the short rods are sufficient.


----------



## JayT

> Looking at another too,How hard is it to find a slitter for the 45? and it s say s it s missing one of the short rods,has the long ones,will that effect the use or is that just for storage?
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


Missing short rods are no big deal, the only reason to use them over the long rods is so they don't hang out too far. I just keep the long rods in my #45 and never change them out. Slitters aren't too bad to find, nhplaneparts on ebay would probably have one at times. Then again, I've got the slitter and never used it. Unless you're using it to cut veneer, I'm not sure how useful it is.

If the plane is complete other than those parts and has the cutters, it's definitely worth considering.

Edit: or +1 to Mos, who evidently types faster.


----------



## Mosquito

> Edit: or +1 to Mos, who evidently types faster.
> - JayT


I get excited to talk #45's lol


----------



## bobasaurus

Here's an interesting salesman's sample plane on CL:

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5197625338.html


----------



## TheFridge

I think that's one of them newfangled rabbeting planes.


----------



## BradMaynes

Okay, it was suggested that I post this here:

I recently had the good fortune to luck into a 602C at an antique mall for $15. I am early enough in my hand-tool quest that I have many other things that I require much more than a plane of this value. so I am going to be parting with it. I have cleaned the dust off of it, and assume that is where I should stop before sale. However, I have successfully restored 6 or 7 planes to rust-free, scary sharp usability, so I thought I'd at least ask what the crew here thought. Here's some pics:


----------



## putty

Ok I give… You can double your money on me.

Seriously what is your price?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I would leave refurb up to the eventual owner, but that's me, because it's worth more to me to work an old tool as little or as much as I wish when i buy it.


----------



## donwilwol

My advice stands from your other post. In addition I will add you such. A 602c for $15 is a lucky day. I'm sure you know by now, the round side C is rare and collectable. Leave it as is and I'll give you $30 for oit or clean it up and sell it . I've got a 608 bedrock I'll trade you for it.


----------



## TheFridge

Ditto. Better to not do anything I think. Unless you found it in mint condition I'd leave it as it is for the next person.

I've only seen one 602 and the guy wanted 375$. I think it's a little high but I'd think 200$ would be the lower limit. Just a wild guess really.


----------



## BradMaynes

@Putty - I already got an offer from my best friend of $16, "so you can feel like you got a win".  Seriously, though, I don't really know on the price. I am tempted to 'bay it, because I don't know what a realistic number is. The numbers on the 'bay for "Buy It Now" are pretty … breathtaking. But, then again, no one appears to be buying them  I'd be happy to listen to an offer from anyone that wants to message me.

@Smitty - That is strongly the direction I am leaning, unless I hear a couple of really strong responses in the other direction. I started out thinking "leave it alone", and that's what everyone has said.

Thanks!


----------



## JayT

Hate to tell you, Brad, but your plane is made up of some mismatched parts. If the body is legit (people have been known to add counterfeit corrugations to 602's to raise the value) it's still desirable, just not a full on collector's item in current state. Biggest issue that is readily apparent is that the lever cap is off a later model Bedrock. Round side Bedrocks had three or four line lever caps, the single line is from a later flat side Bedrock. Finding a correct lever cap would be a huge challenge and affects the value accordingly. If the iron is original to the plane, then it would be a type 4 with a three line cap (which is the hardest to find BTW)

For more info, the best Bedrock type study is here:

http://www.antique-used-tools.com/brtypes.htm

The cap also needs checked to make sure it's not been ground down from a 603.

If you want more info, take the plane completely apart (frog & wood) and shoot some good pics of the front and rear of the plane bed to check castings.


----------



## BradMaynes

@JayT - I can happily take whatever photos would be useful. Let me know what, specifically, you want to look at, and I'll get a good pic or two of it.

Thanks,

BLM


----------



## JayT

Any casting marks-the number, patent dates and any other letters cast into the base or the frog are helpful. Also take pics of the sides and back of the lever cap.

I might know someone that has a collection of round sided Bedrocks that would be interested, even with the mis-matched cap.

For a more informed opinion, email Patrick Leach of supertool.com He will be able to give a good opinion of value and possibly want to make an offer.


----------



## donwilwol

Good point JayT. MJ Donnolly will tell you what they sold for in his past auctions as well.


----------



## BradMaynes

Casting marks, for your viewing pleasure  Had to move out to the bench, the trees have blocked all my good natural light.


----------



## donwilwol

That's very nice. I need to find that kind of antique shop.


----------



## TheFridge

No lie ^


----------



## donwilwol

Playing with the new mill.


----------



## Mosquito

My antique shops are more likely to have a Cratfsman #4 for $200 than a 602 for, well just have a 602 lol


----------



## JayT

I need that kind of antique shop, too. The ones around here usually don't know what a hand plane is, so when they find one, it gets priced like an equivalent weight of gold.


----------



## richardwootton

Yeah, when I find one in the wild it's a beat to hell #5 priced at fifty bucks. Or a crew of handyman planes at 40 a piece. Not a lot of great rust hunting in the area…


----------



## racerglen

Don't forget a corigated sole means a doubling in price, that handyman or craftsman at 40 is now 80..


----------



## donwilwol

I know right now where there is a Stanley #27 in reasonable shape for only $147. I wonder why its sat on the same shelf for several years now.


----------



## terryR

> Playing with the new mill.
> 
> - Don W


very cool.
Infills should be easier now?


----------



## mramseyISU

> My antique shops are more likely to have a Cratfsman #4 for $200 than a 602 for, well just have a 602 lol
> 
> - Mosquito


We must be looking at the same places lol.


----------



## BradMaynes

> My antique shops are more likely to have a Cratfsman #4 for $200 than a 602 for, well just have a 602 lol
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> We must be looking at the same places lol.
> 
> - mramseyISU


Don't kid yourself, that's what the vast, vast majority of the places I look at have, too  I'm not sure I've seen a 45 in the wild under $250, regardless of state of repair or entire lack of cutters. I think that I have actually seen only the main skate, no cutter, no rods, no fence for over $200.

BLM


----------



## donwilwol

> very cool.
> Infills should be easier now?
> 
> - terryR


Just waiting on end mills. Jim forgot to throw them in so they are being shipped. It's probably a good thing, It forced me to play around a little with wood before jumping in with both feet!


----------



## mramseyISU

Brad I saw a 55 at a flea market a couple months back that nearly gave me tetanus from looking at it with no cutters or fence for like $75.


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, I must have missed the post, what type of mill did you get? I'm saving the pennies for a smaller Grizzly unit, just because I can't get anything huge down the cul de sac here and there is 0 inventory of larger machines in decent shape.


----------



## Mosquito

Hah! I've at least seen a #45 for $100  lol


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## ShaneA

Oh man, a 602C that is amazing find. The one line lever cap alone would fetch north of $100 probably, finding the correct 3 line cap, well that will be an expensive endeavor…if one cared about such a thing. A nice and rare plane as is. Congrats

Even seeing any size Bedrock in the wild is a rare occurrence for me. Dang east coasters got all the good access to vintage tools.


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, beautiful find, that is. Too bad Texas doesn't have any vintage anything, really.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I'm kicking around whether to get a #45 or which would be the equivalent record? a Record 405 Multi plane,Record 044 or a Record No 050?


----------



## Mosquito

The equivalent Record would be a #405, and I would say whichever you can find cheapest/most complete.


----------



## DLK

> My antique shops are more likely to have a Cratfsman #4 for $200 than a 602 for, well just have a 602 lol
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> We must be looking at the same places lol.
> 
> - mramseyISU
> 
> Don t kid yourself, that s what the vast, vast majority of the places I look at have, too  I m not sure I ve seen a 45 in the wild under $250, regardless of state of repair or entire lack of cutters. I think that I have actually seen only the main skate, no cutter, no rods, no fence for over $200.
> 
> BLM
> 
> - BradMaynes


I know of an antique shop that has a 45 with a single blade for $40 across the street is an another antique shop that has a 45 again with a single blade for $120. (The guy with the $40 45 has an immaculate shop with all tools in pristine as possible condition in prominent display , he was a shop teacher. Across the street the tools are in a jumbled mess in the back room. She wasn't a shop teacher.)


----------



## racerglen

hate to do it, but remember my 45 and 78 for 5 bucks..?
Stuff's still out there ..


----------



## daddywoofdawg

ya I have noticed the price of 45 are all over the board,depending on if the seller thinks it's a rare antique (rusty and missing pieces) or a old tool (decent shape,lower price).


----------



## woodbench

Found this #3 ,what I believe is a type 6 and want to work it up as a user. Pic show crack through the side. Should I replace it or try to repair it. bay has a type 6 base for 17.00 but seems to have serious deep scratches on bottom. What do you think about mixing TYPES for users??


----------



## TheFridge

> Found this #3 ,what I believe is a type 6 and want to work it up as a user. Pic show crack through the side. Should I replace it or try to repair it. bay has a type 6 base for 17.00 but seems to have serious deep scratches on bottom. What do you think about mixing TYPES for users??
> 
> - woodbench


Hell. I have a 6, 2-5s, 4-1/2, and 3 and none are the same type.


----------



## Tim457

You can grind that crack out in a V shape and braze it for a strong enough repair to be a user. Personally for a user I don't care much about types, but in your case you have to be close enough that the frog and base shape match.


----------



## JayT

> Found this #3 ,what I believe is a type 6 and want to work it up as a user. Pic show crack through the side. Should I replace it or try to repair it. bay has a type 6 base for 17.00 but seems to have serious deep scratches on bottom. What do you think about mixing TYPES for users??
> 
> - woodbench


To me, mixing types is fine for a user as long as the frogs and bases mate up correctly. Have to pay careful attention to the type studies and pics to make sure you are buying the correct style. You definitely aren't going to be using that one as is, so nothing lost by getting a new base that fits.


----------



## woodbench

Fridge what I meant was mixing parts on the same plane


----------



## TheFridge

Oh ok


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That would be one variation of a frankenplane. Nothing wrong with making users that way, as long as the parts fit / 'go together' well.


----------



## woodbench

Anybody have any ideas on where I might find the frog adjusting screw/knob for what I believe is a pre-1917 60-1/2? Ive already tried all the Usual places, ebay, etc
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## WhoMe

What about nhplaneparts. He usually has a lot of unusual parts.


----------



## DLK

Maybe try: http://www.antique-used-tools.com/comparts.htm but he is expensive. The standard answer seems to be wait until you find another one, where that part is not broken and then, make one whole tool out of two broken ones.


----------



## bandit571

have a "Bailey #4 ( about a T-19) coming in the mail box tomorrow…..then a Stanley #5c #17 coming about saturday's mail. Both are in the "Need cleaning" catergory…..Might have them both done by….....Monday??

The #220 that I have with that type of knob…..has five holes through it. Afraid my Millers Falls No.56B wouldn't have the correct rear knob you are looking for..


----------



## Boatman53

I'll check in my boneyard tomorrow. Might get lucky.
Jim


----------



## Boatman53

Sorry woodbench I don't have any that style in the boneyard. Hope you can find one.
Jim


----------



## bandit571

This showed up in the mail today…









With a lot of rust and questions…









This is the frog's bed, and this is the frog









Lefthand threads. Yet, that be a whale-tail lateral lever. 
Iron has the Stanley inside a clipped corners box. Lever cap at one time was nickle plated, There is some orange paint, too.









The only items cast into the base is a "Made in USA" This is also a "c" model…









Just not sure what "type" this is.


----------



## woodbench

Thanks for checking Jim and Bandit. I may have found a sacrificial on the bay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121641829940?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## ToddJB

Woodbench, if you win that one, I know someone who is missing the adjustable mouth on the 60.5. Might help off set your cost.


----------



## MNclone

> Woodbench, if you win that one, I know someone who is missing the adjustable mouth on the 60.5. Might help off set your cost.
> 
> - ToddJB


I've got an adjustable mouth for a 60 1/2. It is considerably newer than the one in that listing though.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks. I sent the LJ a PM to stop in here to follow the chat. I hate being the middle man


----------



## realcowtown_eric

One day when I make barrels….

but then there was the bedrock 5 1/2/;record44 and staney 50and I almost forgot the 113

and the slicks.
So much steel to clean, but then I did get my 3" wide deburring wheel in the mail today, just gotta find a really slow speed grinder that will take a 12" wheel with a 4 1/4" arbor. looking like a lathe project

Just some more tool porn




























And there was a whole bunch of other stuff too. Nice relatively clean RH smith "The Leader" Handsaw, drawknives, scorp, RJ augers and a whimble brace etc etc

Eric in Calgary


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OMG, tell me you bought the whole table, CTE…


----------



## Mosquito

Recent addition to the collection from Mr Leach…









(Shavings were my own)










Siegley #4-1/2 to go with my #5, #6, and #7


----------



## 7Footer

Sweet Siegley Mos!

You the man Todd. Thanks buddy.


----------



## donwilwol

Very Nice Mos. Here my #3 Hahn. It must be an earlier one. Some very crude castings.


----------



## Mosquito

Sweet Don. For some reason I quite like using the Siegley's, because of their lighter weight, but wish the totes were bigger. I find myself pushing more with the heel of my hand at the base of the tote to avoid discomfort on my pinky finger against the casting. Though that may also be because the casting tapers down slower than the stanley planes… not sure


----------



## terryR

Congrats on the Siegley, Mos! we need a family shot. 

Don, love the checkering on that tote! Any chance your new mill can checker?


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## donwilwol

> Congrats on the Siegley, Mos! we need a family shot.
> 
> Don, love the checkering on that tote! Any chance your new mill can checker?
> 
> - terryR


I think the checkering will remain by hand.


----------



## Tim457

Oh my. That's a lot of goodies, Eric.


----------



## donwilwol

this was on my mailbox when i got home

http://www.timetestedtools.com/birmingham-plane-co.html


----------



## bobasaurus

Planing one of two walnut slabs today for my first attempt at a slab table.










Holy crap, this is a lot of work. I only got through most of one face today and my arms are tired. I'm not going to bother getting the entire bottom perfectly flat… I'll try to get the top faces closer.


----------



## bobasaurus

Don, is that a dovetailed tote repair? It looks amazing. Wish I had a mill, but I'm not sure if I have the room in my one-car garage.


----------



## DLK

> Holy crap, this is a lot of work. I only got through most of one face today and my arms are tired. I m not going to bother getting the entire bottom perfectly flat… I ll try to get the top faces closer.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Have you waxed or wiped oil on the sole of your plane? It will make a huge difference.


----------



## Mosquito

> Holy crap, this is a lot of work. I only got through most of one face today and my arms are tired. I m not going to bother getting the entire bottom perfectly flat… I ll try to get the top faces closer.
> 
> - bobasaurus


That's why when I was dimensioning all that cherry by hand I used a wooden jack plane. lol


----------



## bobasaurus

I waxed it a lot. Just a heavy plane to throw around. I might switch to a wooden jack to reduce the weight a bit.


----------



## JayT

Allen, I feel your pain. Literally.


----------



## richardwootton

JayT, what is that gorgeous slab you're working on?


----------



## JayT

Soft maple burl that is well on its way to becoming the top for a console table.

I've been posting updates in the Furniture Makers Forum You need to get out more, Richard, ;-)

Don, you have been coming up with some beauties lately.


----------



## warrenkicker

Here is my clean-up of my Defiance No 4. My Evaporust was used up and they didn't have that at the auto parts store I went to. They had Rustoleum Rust Desolver. Smells worse but works fast. You basically see bubbles while it is working which I assume is oxygen being released. It seems to leave a darker gray finish to the steel.


----------



## Bertha

Hey guys! New workbench in projects.


----------



## WayneC

Very nice Al. How have you been?


----------



## ShaneA

There was a guy round here named Al once….a looong time ago!


----------



## ToddJB

Warren, what's the other item in your first plane pic?


----------



## donwilwol

Glad to see you're back Al.

Well done Warren.


----------



## racerglen

What the h…Al ? Good to hear from you man !


----------



## racerglen

Todd, it's a saw vice/sharpening guide









just picked up this one yesterday, a Zenith, patent Feb 13/19








Twent bucks included an oddball screwdriver and some NOS files.


----------



## Boatman53

I've got two of those folding saw vises. Different companies so slight differences between them. I'll have to check them. Haven't used one yet but they look good for use out of the shop.
Jim


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks Glen. Saw one at a yard sale yesterday and passed it up.


----------



## JayT

I'll just leave these here.


----------



## warrenkicker

> Warren, what s the other item in your first plane pic?
> 
> - ToddJB


That is a portable saw vise for sharpening. It is very similar to the one Glen just posted right after your post. It is EC Stearns No. 500. I had to replace the clamp screw and rubber from an o-ring in the jaw. I have used it a couple of times and it works well enough for me.


----------



## bandit571

$5 for this "thing" yesterday..









Older model #1204, the ones with the normal rear handle.
Spent a wee bit of time today on it..









Might just be able to make it work….









maybe..


----------



## john2005

A guy doesn't check in for a few days and he misses a 602c and an Al sighting. This place is getting crazy.

Jayt, what do you have goin on there?


----------



## terryR

Jay, great-looking shooter!!!!!! 

Did you really plane that brass? I've read "sandpaper is for fools that don't know how to sharpen their tools", but…brass?


----------



## bobasaurus

Maybe those are wood dowels instead of brass? If not, then I'm super impressed.


----------



## warrenkicker

Think I found a Stanley No 7 type 5 today for $10. Horn broken off of the tote and more importantly the entire rear of the frame was broken off and brazed back on but the markings and parts all seem to be there.


----------



## JayT

> Jay, great-looking shooter!!!!!!
> 
> Did you really plane that brass? I ve read "sandpaper is for fools that don t know how to sharpen their tools", but…brass?
> 
> - terryR





> Maybe those are wood dowels instead of brass? If not, then I m super impressed.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Allen's got it. The plugs are white oak. Even I'm not crazy enough to try and plane brass. I have planed Osage Orange, though. Brass might be easier. 



> Jayt, what do you have goin on there?
> 
> - john2005


Our local woodworkers guild is having a showcase at the mall this Saturday. While finish was drying on my table project, I decided to turn some walnut scrap into a couple Dice Puzzles just to have a couple more things to show and something for kids to play with while parents look at projects or talk to guild members. When I made one a couple years ago, the biggest challenge was cleaning up the ends that had plugs. The shooting board and plane worked so well on that, I used it to flatten out the sides, too.


----------



## DanKrager

JayT, I was going to ask if you had a wooden car to hang these on the rear view mirror? Those look so cool even without being a puzzle. I have some heavy walnut timber that turned into cork screws (dang sawyer) that would make a nifty bunch of these. Good luck at the guild.

It's been many sleeps since the last picture of that shooter. Is that one you made?

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Almost looks like a plane til shaping up… too bad a 24" wide till isn't wide enough to get 3-8 :-(










It's actually my plan for moving these planes… that way I can keep them "safe", be able to stack stuff on top of it, and have something to store them for a little while at the new place. Will be making a cover for them, and then probably re-purposing for something else once the shop is up and running

And that's all my Stanley Type 11's bench planes, and all my Keen Kutter KK's in one shot :-D


----------



## DanKrager

Ya, Mos. Now put THAT sucker on a two wheel hand truck. HAHAHAha ha. I can just see the three stooges trick getting out the door!

DanK


----------



## JayT

> It s been many sleeps since the last picture of that shooter. Is that one you made?
> 
> DanK


Yes, that's the prototype for the last plane swap that was kept to use in my shop

Mos, something tells me the 80lb box would be easier to move than that till.


----------



## Bertha

Late for the dance and all but what's that miter box ridiculousness JayT's got going on?
Not really sure what I'm looking at but I know I want it. I've got a ton of planes to share with the gang in good time. I did a roundie rock Jack today.

Started with the basics in good shape. Soaked the goodies in a PB'd Clausen jar for a few months.










Sole flat and true, so I took it down on the DMT till shiny around the mouth. Broke out the Wayne to tweak the frog. Didn't go nuts and let the deep millmarks live. Spent a lot of time on the chipbreaker/back mating. Hard to take a photo. I basically treat it like a gouge on the wet wheel and hone it to mirror. I jig it to grind it to mate the blade back. I can explain. Still going scary sharp but using the camber tool in the Veritas jig even for flat grinds. Kind of a limping freehand.


















Been trying a whole lot of new stuff with sharpening over the last year. On this one, I flattened the back on the DMT extra and coarse, then Shap 1000/4000/8000, then scary sharp to 1500. It had a bad cup near the edge and a funky corner. I ground it to 25 on the wet stone & honed it on a charged strop at 25. I took it across 1000/4000/8000 wet stones with the LV flat carrier (aside: I got their stone pond, which is actually pretty cool). Then I switch to the camber carrier at 26 degrees and rock out a small camber on scary sharp 800-1500. It gives it a durable secondary that you can rapidly freehand refresh. I got one of those little microscopes and it's sharp as ********************.










I sanded the grips to 800 and hit them with turpentine/beeswax in the sun. I set this one up with the frog pretty far forward. The 605 is probably my favorite all purpose jack and I'll set this one for more of a smoother cut. I've got others set up more aggressively after my bench build.










She works like she's supposed to on this cherry scrap.


----------



## Mosquito

Sweet stuff Al. Not the one I picked up for you way back when is it? lol

Dan and Jay, I put wheels on the end of this one lol Just lift one end and away it goes. Not too bad with the weight in it actually. It really only has to make it like 50 feet to the garage, and then across the garage into the trailer, really. Then wherever it ends up in the new shop, who knows lol


----------



## JayT

Nice work on the Roundy 'Rock, Al. Love those planes.



> Late for the dance and all but what s that miter box ridiculousness JayT s got going on?
> Not really sure what I m looking at but I know I want it.
> 
> - Bertha


That was my prototype from the last plane swap. Got ambitious and built an infill inspired shooting plane around an old transitional frog. The nicer one went to terryR as part of the swap










If you REALLY want one, we might be able to work something out. I've been thinking about building another one or two and blogging it. It might take a bit of time, though hopefully less than you've been away.


----------



## upchuck

JayT
I encourage you to do a blog about your Transitional Infill Shooter Plane. From you photos and project post it seems like a drool worthy effort. I was a bit confused about the post #48963 above and typed a question about what I was seeing. But before I clicked "post this reply" I looked at your projects and got my mind blown by the whole effort and project. Nice work. Tell us more.
chuck


----------



## DLK

JayT Me too!. I have a No. 5 with a blown out side that I was thinking of infilling and making into a shooter plane, so your blog would be helpful.


----------



## JayT

I have no problem blogging a build. My hesitation is building another one without knowing what will become of it. The one I've got works just fine and there is too much expense in both time and money to just build one for the heck of it and have it sitting around. If, however, someone wanted to commit to purchasing one, that would cover the costs of materials and justify the time involved. Plus, then I would be able to use those funds to buy more woodworking toys separate from the household budget. That keeps the wife much happier.


----------



## terryR

> That keeps the wife much happier.
> 
> - JayT


^As important as 'matching parts'!


----------



## Bertha

I'd definitely be in for a purchase.


----------



## Mosquito

> That keeps the wife much happier.
> - JayT


That's why my wife and I agreed to have "fun money" budgets… we both kept our personal savings accounts when we opened joint accounts after we got married. We have monthly automatic transfers set up from joint account into each of our "fun money" accounts. Then we can both spend that on whatever we want and no one complains


----------



## chrisstef

We do the same thing Mos. It really keeps the peace. 2 fun money accounts and a house account.

Anyone use a #6 as a shooter? I think id like to dedicate my 6 for that service if it works well with a decent back bevel.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, I have a wartime 6 I use sometimes for shooting.


----------



## JayT

I usually prefer shooting with a .357.


----------



## DLK

So how much would you charge to build one?


----------



## JayT

A .357? A lot, I'd have to pay for gunsmith school first. 

For the shooting plane, I'd rather take that to PM's if you're interested.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+2 to the Fun Money approach to marital happiness.

JayT, that build is fantastic!


----------



## DLK

Is .357 the caliber of a bench cannon?


----------



## Jeffjr02

I got my first Stanley Bailey #6 thanks to JayT


----------



## Buckethead

JayT I've not seen that shooter before. It's fabulous. Amid all the number fives we see here, it truly ranks as a Plane of a Your Dreams. It's sublime.


----------



## Bertha

Agree with above. It's kind of so far beyond cool that it's hard to register.


----------



## terryR

JayT rocks!



















just sayin'


----------



## Bertha

Restored me a nice plough plane. Came with a dozen irons.


----------



## terryR

^Wow, there's something sexy about vintage wood and brass!


----------



## john2005

^It is pretty badass



> I have no problem blogging a build. My hesitation is building another one without knowing what will become of it. The one I ve got works just fine and there is too much expense in both time and money to just build one for the heck of it and have it sitting around. If, however, someone wanted to commit to purchasing one, that would cover the costs of materials and justify the time involved. Plus, then I would be able to use those funds to buy more woodworking toys separate from the household budget. That keeps the wife much happier.
> 
> - JayT


Does this mean we won't all be getting them for Christmas from you JayT? I for one am now a bit disappointed…


----------



## terryR

> ^It is pretty badass
> 
> Does this mean we won t all be getting them for Christmas from you JayT? I for one am now a bit disappointed…
> 
> - john2005


Yous guys should consider playing along with the Tool Swap! 

edit: link here


----------



## Mosquito

Looks great Al. A wooden plough plane was the first wooden plane I ever bought, but mine unfortunately only came with one iron :-(


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I'd like to see a follow along shooter blog ,I have some 60's Stanley's that I'd like to make a shooter out of.
I have a question for the group, I saw a couple inclined ramp shooting boards on google and wondered,what is the point to the inclined ramp over the flat track?


----------



## jmartel

If you don't have a skewed iron, it functions the same way as a skewed iron would. Lessens the angle that the wood sees compared to the blade. Uses more of the blade so it stays sharper longer, lessens the shock of the blade hitting the wood, and basically has a more effective slicing action.


----------



## Mosquito

I can think of two advantages off hand: 

Uses more of the plane iron than just one spot (spread out the wear on the iron)
Effectively makes it like you're skewing the plane while shooting (if lacking a skewed shooting plane)


----------



## donwilwol

> I can think of two advantages off hand:
> # Uses more of the plane iron than just one spot (spread out the wear on the iron)
> # Effectively makes it like you re skewing the plane while shooting (if lacking a skewed shooting plane)
> 
> - Mosquito


And it's just dang cool!!


----------



## Bertha

Anyone ever tried a big fat skewed molding plane on a shooting board? I've got a few that I might try out.


----------



## bandit571

Don't know, but THIS seems to work for me….









Lot less fuss. Clamp it up, mark a line, plane to the lines…..


----------



## jmartel

I think a shooting board is less fuss than that, Bandit. No need to worry about it being square or blowout.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, that shooter is making me drool JayT. Nice job!

I have no problem blogging a build. My hesitation is building another one without knowing what will become of it. The one I ve got works just fine and there is too much expense in both time and money to just build one for the heck of it and have it sitting around. If, however, someone wanted to commit to purchasing one, that would cover the costs of materials and justify the time involved. Plus, then I would be able to use those funds to buy more woodworking toys separate from the household budget. That keeps the wife much happier.

- JayT

I hope you sell some so I can follow along. Would buy one myself, but I would rather build my own, IF it appears like I have the skills.

I read your project post, could you elaborate on how you switch out the fence for a 45 mitre?


----------



## jordanp

JayT did you outsource that metal work on your shooting plane?


----------



## JayT

> JayT did you outsource that metal work on your shooting plane?
> 
> - jordanp


Nope, did it all in the shop. Started with precision ground O1 steel bar stock and went from there. Hacksaw, files, dremel, drill press, benchtop belt sander, etc.



> I read your project post, could you elaborate on how you switch out the fence for a 45 mitre?
> 
> - duckmilk


Sure. Looking at this pic:










Unscrew both of the bolts holding the fence down. Flip it over and reinstall using the hole nearest the plane and the one with the white nylon insert that you can see on the shooting board face. It's really tough to see in the pics, but both back corners of the fence are cut off at a 45, so they provide the backing for shooting miters. (You can kind of make it out on the back left corner of the fence in that pic.) The fence was designed that way to prevent blowout on both the workpiece and the fence itself.

Here's a quick Sketchup rendering that might make more sense.

Shooting 90










Shooting a 45


----------



## duckmilk

Got it, thanks. I missed seeing the additional hole in the board.

Where did you get your 0-1 steel? I have seen some from Enco, but wasn't sure if it is ground flat enough.


----------



## JayT

Enco. The precision ground worked well.


----------



## john2005

> Yous guys should consider playing along with the Tool Swap!
> 
> edit: link here
> 
> - terryR


I was in the tool swap. I can still be pissed that I didn't draw JayT though right? I am kidding as the smoother that Allen sent is fast becoming a go-to. I'm considering sending all my planes to him for a sharpening cause that man can hone an edge!


----------



## bobasaurus

Hah, thanks John. Something about that A2 blade seemed to hold an edge for ages compared to what I'm used to. It was really difficult to hone as well… maybe it ended up at a harder rockwell than most blades, but I didn't notice any chipping. I took it to 15k on a shapton pro stone.


----------



## Bertha

What's everyone doing these days for aftermarket blades? Or more importantly, aftermarket chipbreakers. I've had a few planes almost done and I grab the chipbreaker and some fat prostitute has twisted it on a screw beyond repair. I've also come across some that look like someone put some ******************** sheet metal into a die and pressed out a crappy breaker. Like weird steel. I've always liked the Hock chipbreakers but a cursory review of the big site offerings suggest that Cosman has taken over the World. I've accepted the $100 thing by now, so I'm just looking for the best of expensive worlds.

Aside: I finally got my W/T drill press and there's 100 pounds of medium sitting on my porch right now. It's designed like a child's puzzle with like 3 moving parts so with a sandblaster, I think I can get it moving pretty quickly. And when did linkbelt start costing $100 for a simple tool? $140 for a decent table saw blade? I remember now why I drifted toward the manual tools.

Another aside: I see that Bad Axe has gone somewhat mainstream. Good on them.

Third aside: I ruined a bunch of Ashley Iles chisels on my bench build. Really surprised me. Switched to Stanley and Butcher and didn't have a single problem. Light paring on softwoods, I guess. They're really not even that nice when you put them up against a blue spruce. I think I got caught up in the hype.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ A man that loves his Butcher is a fine specimen, indeed…


----------



## bandit571

OEM Chipbreakers can be found at nhplaneparts.com on FeeBay.

Trying to find out what this jack plane really is










A type 6? with a whale tail?









Orange paint on the lever cap?









Iron has the clipped corner logo. The bed for the frog?









Knob is a taller one, but has no ring to sit in. It did look kind of ugly when it came in the door









Just a mystery plane….


----------



## Bertha

I'm been and am so obsessed with Butcher. I've said all along that there's something magical about that steel. I'm neither a metallurgist, materials engineer, nor physicist but there's something mystical about it. I'll get frustrated with a modern chisel and reach for a Butcher that I haven't sharpened in a year. Never lets down. Pound an expensive modern chisel (which I know you're not supposed to do) and the blade folds over or gets serrated. Pound the ******************** out of a Butcher and it doesn't even notice it. I've malleted directly into nails without denting the blade. I Ebay Buy-now butchers (so I don't forget to login and hurt my credit score) and I must have 100 to restore. And no, none of them are for sale. I also liked to poke fun at Veritas and LN but I've come around. I still think Veritas planes are as ugly as Caitlyn's sack scars, but I own a few now. I think those low profile plane stops are genius, more for battens than stops. They're gardening stuff still rivals Tools For Working Wood.


----------



## bobasaurus

Bertha, do you mean the W. Butcher chisels? I should look into buying some and give you some competition  .


----------



## richardwootton

Al's back for all of 24 hours and I'm on eBay, hopping on the firstButcher "buy it now" I can find!


----------



## Johnny7

Al/Bertha

I'm in agreement as to the ugliness of LV (Veritas) planes, though I own the LA jack, but you should have a look at their chipbreakers.
I almost routinely replace the breakers on my old Stanleys-I don't buy into the need to replace the original irons, but replacing the stock chipbreaker works wonders.


----------



## bandit571

There are two mortise chisels in here, one a New Haven Edge Tool co. The shorter one is a Butcher. 









new haven in use.


----------



## donwilwol

And I didn't think any one believed me when you're said replacing the chip breaker does more for performance than replacing the iron!

Now I'm not suggesting going out and replacing all the chip breakers, but unless the iron is bad, replacing the iron does nothing except possibly hide other defects in the tuning.


----------



## Bertha

Don, I've been playing with ALL sharpening techniques and I'm of the (shared) opinion that the chipbreaker is possibly more important than the iron. I know it's beyond addiction but I used one of those USB microscopes to look at how the chipbreaker mates the iron under normal stress (screwed down). I made a setting on a Tormek jig but I think the angle is probably unique to each iron/breaker. I know that it's past parallel to the iron, so only the leading breaker edge hits the iron. I try to make that bevel a bit fat. I swear that those that are struggling with chips binding b/w the breaker and the iron…it's an easy fix. I polish the leading edge of the breaker to 1000 and wax it. I want the mating to be flawless. I haven't had an annoying bind up since I started paying heavy attention to this.

Johnny 7, dude, total agreement. I've shined them up and flattened the edge, but now I pay equal attention. I think Stanley irons are just fine. I just think the fat f*ckers might bend less when you crank down the breaker. I like your strategy better, though.

Also, I think flattening the sole to cover the mouth is important, too. Slide your planes across 320 and see what you get. Some of my best planes look like a pluto flyby. Peaks and valleys more extreme than the Obama campaign.


----------



## DLK

I would like to see more on how to tune a chip breaker. It was as I discovered the issue I had with my 4 1/2.
Works great now. I would like to methodically do the same with all of my "user planes" There must be a reliable consistent way to do this.

I quite agree on Butcher chisels. Fantastic. My new new Narex 1/2" mortise chisel now has a chip in the edge center.
But I am told that this is a problem with the Narex chisels. Apparently one has to grind them back to get to better steel. (Is this true?)


----------



## chrisstef

Ive found that to be true combo. I had to grind back all of my narex mortisers and I did a full set of bevel edges for another lj as well. That first 1/8" of steel is brittle as hell. If I didn't have a worksharp I would have sent them back but it made fairly short work of the grinding. I made a couple of brillo pads.


----------



## jmartel

I can't say I've had a problem on my Narex mortise chisels. Maybe I got lucky?


----------



## DLK

> Ive found that to be true combo. I had to grind back all of my narex mortisers and I did a full set of bevel edges for another lj as well. That first 1/8" of steel is brittle as hell. If I didn t have a worksharp I would have sent them back but it made fairly short work of the grinding. I made a couple of brillo pads.
> 
> - chrisstef


I unfortunately only have a high speed grinder (with a white wheel). Although I can do it if I am careful enough, I am a bit nervous to do so. I think I will look for a slow speed grinder first.


----------



## donwilwol

When is the last time you seen a brass badged #407?


----------



## TheFridge

Don k, although it's prob not healthy for my full speed bench grinder, I rarely let it get up to full speed before working on the tool. That being said, I mostly use it for touching up turning tools and the occasional dropped chisel.


----------



## racerglen

Don I still havent't seen any brass badged planes at all at all..
Nice find !


----------



## lateralus819

How many brass Sargents are you at now Don?


----------



## WhoMe

> When is the last time you seen a brass badged #407?
> - Don W


 Today, when you posted it….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Al- you brought up uh lotta crap there.

Chip breakers- Carnival barker Cosman's are about the only kind I haven't tried. Imo, veritas makes the finest set out there. Flatter than Hank Hill's hiney. LN would be in the running if they even made a stanley compatible chipbreaker. I love hock, but if you've seen their chipbreaker…..the dang grind is waaay too steep. Good luck polishing that.

I haven't brought anything microscopic to the sharpening table….but you're triggering my OCD.

I too have been somewhat disappointed with Ashley Isles chisels. Not bad for the price….but the LN steel (of course) is on a completely different level. I was just about to start trying out some vintage chisels when Walt (Brass city) got sick. Oh well. Better what on the butcher since ya'll just drove up the price on ebay.


----------



## donwilwol

> How many brass Sargents are you at now Don?
> 
> - lateralus819


Just 2


----------



## bearkatwood

I just got some new toys, two Record planes. A number 4 and a jointer. I found them at a local antique store and got a pretty good deal on them and they came with and extra blade for each one. Upon closer inspection the extra blades were Hocks'. So I am a happy kid and I am going to make some wooden scrubs with the extra blades.


----------



## Ocelot

Hi guys!

Since I last posted on this thread, I've had a relapse and bought 3 No 6's, a No 7, a No 70 box scraper and a Craftsman branded Sargent 79 rabbet plane.

The rabbet plane (made between 1948 and 1953 was in the original box and appeared unused. The others were normal old planes.

Below are the "as bought" photos. All have been cleaned and sharpened, but no photos of that yet. Sorry.

But… I also received the 10" x 4" DMT Duo-sharp Course/Extra-Course. That's a pretty handy but painfully expensive item. I justify it by saying that it saves hours of my time since I'm going to fiddle with planes anyway.

So last night, having run low on things to sharpen, I picked up a plane I bought at Walmart in 1985 and used approximately once. You guys (well, I should say LJs in general) had convinced me that a blue, plastic-handled, made-in-EEEngland Stanley plane was beneath contempt so I had not touched the thing, but there it was and my new diamond stone was itching for something to grind. So, I tried it out first to see if it would plane anything. Not really. So, I began with the extra-course, flattening the sole, then the course, (of course), then ground the iron about 1/3 way through the thickness at my preferred 35 degree bevel (leaving the remainder of the factory 25 degree bevel), ran it up through the sandpaper grits and put the thing back together. Yes, the frog sits in their like a lost child, squirming around every which way, but finallly getting it alligned with the mouth and centered in the body of the plane and about the right spacing back from the mouth, it will stay put when tightened down. I loaded in the freshly honed iron and untouched chipbreaker.

It planes wonderfully! Really. So, this thing I had all along - before I bought 20+ old Baileys, really can work. Actually, it's the best cutting plane in my shop at the moment.

We really should stop telling people "new box store planes are junk".

OK, here's the obligatory photos of the addiction.

Number 6c, type 19 with repaired tote. Nice working plane.










Number 6c, type 9 - came with cracked knob which I have since repaired. Also nice working plane. Perfect casting.









Number 6c, type 12 - Much later iron, $17.48 including shipping!









Number 7, type 17. Good solid, heavy jointer. Drilled heel.









Number 70 box scraper, V-logo, iron's a bit short. I haven't sharpened this one yet.










Craftsman branded Sargent 79. 1948-53 Like new. 


















-Paul


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Bertha

Red Knot, spoken like a genius. I'm a Hock dude, too, but I'm relegated to a slow speed grinder and road rage. Those things are so thick that big tweaks are more complicated than refusing to issue a same sex marriage license.

Butcher, baby. I don't know what it is. I bought the LNs and they're as pretty as Caitlyn but they don't have the unquestioned genitalia like a Butcher.










I'll post some pictures with my microscope before the schoolyard bullies catch me with it. Scary sharp is so far superior that the prospect of a healthy debate doesn't even chub me. This is from a guy with thousands of bucks worth of sharpening stuff and a $20 sandpaper/eclipse setup.

So planes. I'm somewhat known for picking on LV simply for the fact that their planes are as ugly as Christef's verruca. But these low profile plane stops are extremely cool. One as a batten, very very stable. I'm not to the point of buying a plane from them, but I've bought a bunch of stuff lately and have been very pleased.










Odd jobs to the rescue! Lol. What a waste of a tool that everyone loves, including me. Do yourself a favor and don't buy anything "ruler" from Garrett Wade. They're about as reliable as Lysdexic's personal assessment of length in inches.










The best thing LV makes. It's embarrassing how much I like this little vise.










Getting away from planes a bit but I found this cool auger stop.










$100 spot sandblaster from harbor freight.










Why I got the sandblaster. Finally got the WT I've been wanting forever. Got the woodpecker DP table and I'm not impressed whatsoever.










I'm on an octagonal chisel handle kick. I seriously may switch.


----------



## Bertha

Don, that thing is outrageous.


----------



## jmartel

I got to play with a LV shooting plane today at their booth in the wooden boat show. Man that thing was nice. Wish I hadn't played with it because now I know my low angle smoother just isn't as easy to use.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> So planes. I m somewhat known for picking on LV simply for the fact that their planes are as ugly as Christef s verruca. But these low profile plane stops are extremely cool. One as a batten, very very stable. I m not to the point of buying a plane from them, but I ve bought a bunch of stuff lately and have been very pleased.
> 
> - Bertha


I heckled the LV guys about their ugly planes at Handworks this past year (beer was involved). I confess, the new line of planes do look a little better.

That said, I've been known to go a little overboard concerning the aesthetics of my tools. Even the totes on my LNs are all made from the same piece of coco:









-

And this pic was a full belly laugh. I don't even know where to start…..


----------



## TheFridge

I have xc thru sf diamond stone and I use the as a flat reference so I can go back to sand paper because it cuts a whole lot quicker.


----------



## ToddJB

> And this pic was a full belly laugh. I don t even know where to start…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I am 100% confident "she thinks my tractors sexy" was playing at the conception of this photo.


----------



## Bertha

Knot, I would make absolutely no apologies regarding tool aesthetics. That assembly grows more gorgeous the more I stare at it. If you get a suit cut from the same swath, why not get your totes. I stare at and massage tools like a world class perv. I dodged a bullet once when Chris Hansen caught me with a No.3 when a No.8 is more appropriate for my age.

Fridge, totally agree! I abuse DMTs to get in the ballpark. I'm that sucker that bought the "flattening stone". A DMT doesn't even rattle on my granite reference. Those suckers are flat and they don't contaminate finer stones that you're flattening. I'm glad you called me out on that b/c I'm not getting rid of my diamond plates. Only the big ones, though. The smaller ones are more aggravating than Anderson Cooper. Doing the initial lion's share on coarse sandpaper gets old and hot. Quick. I built a simple jig for back flattening so I don't crap out on the DMTs. They don't even brutalize your knuckles. I'm sincerely glad you pointed that out.


----------



## Bertha

Todd, yep. The only thing missing is a picture of a fish.


----------



## Bertha

Or more guns, lol.


----------



## TheFridge

Fishing? Guns? And tools? A man after mine own heart.


----------



## sgmdwk

A couple weeks back, while visiting my son, I found a small Millers Falls plane in an antique store. I picked it up for $18. It was really dirty with a layer of black corrosion covering all the exposed bare metal surfaces. When I cleaned it up, I could read that it was a No. 8. My research indicated that it was a copy of a Stanley No. 3, made in the early 1930s. I spent a few hours with some sandpaper on a piece of granite, then sharpened it up. This cleaned up very nice and the blade holds a good edge. Turns out it is a really sweet little plane. I have no idea what it's market value is, but It was certainly worth $18 and an afternoon's work to me.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

I just picked up one and maybe will end up with another #45 one is a 1890-95 the other a 1900-10,I need to replace the wood on the handles on both (they both fell off),the pins are there,but not sure what to do to remove the pins and then after a remake the handles,how do I reinstall them (the wooden handles)?


----------



## DLK

> A couple weeks back, while visiting my son, I found a small Millers Falls plane in an antique store. I picked it up for $18. It was really dirty with a layer of black corrosion covering all the exposed bare metal surfaces. When I cleaned it up, I could read that it was a No. 8. My research indicated that it was a copy of a Stanley No. 3, made in the early 1930s. I spent a few hours with some sandpaper on a piece of granite, then sharpened it up. This cleaned up very nice and the blade holds a good edge. Turns out it is a really sweet little plane. I have no idea what it s market value is, but It was certainly worth $18 and an afternoon s work to me.
> 
> - sgmdwk


My first plane restore and what got me hooked was Miller Falls 14c. Its my favorite "Stanley No. 5" size plane. One thing I really like about Miller Falls is that the threads are all standard. You can go to the local hardware store and get or manufacture replacements if needed. Some one here as I recall collects Miller Falls planes and should speak up to your No 8s market value. But I would guess between $25 to $50. Many many sellers place a much lower value on non-stanley planes when they shouldn't. I guess its because they don't sell to easily to the bewildered public.


----------



## DLK

> I just picked up one and maybe will end up with another #45 one is a 1890-95 the other a 1900-10,I need to replace the wood on the handles on both (they both fell off),the pins are there,but not sure what to do to remove the pins and then after a remake the handles,how do I reinstall them (the wooden handles)?
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


This is a very good question.


----------



## theoldfart

Al, as far as auger bit depth gauges
Bueno









But they can leave a mark









Muy bueno









no mark









As far as chisel handles look here


----------



## terryR

> - Don W


 lookin' good, Don! red oak shavings?

Red, you guys and your fancy wood handles are just plane sick.


----------



## terryR

> - Don W


 lookin' good, Don! red oak shavings?

RedMan, you guys and your fancy wood handles are just plane sick.


----------



## donwilwol

> I just picked up one and maybe will end up with another #45 one is a 1890-95 the other a 1900-10,I need to replace the wood on the handles on both (they both fell off),the pins are there,but not sure what to do to remove the pins and then after a remake the handles,how do I reinstall them (the wooden handles)?
> 
> - daddywoofdawg
> 
> This is a very good question.
> 
> - Combo Prof


When I did this one, I epoxied the handle back on.


----------



## donwilwol

> - Don W
> 
> lookin good, Don! red oak shavings?
> 
> - terryR


Edit Correction:
Ash..


----------



## donwilwol

This is butternut.


----------



## terryR

Looks more comfy to use now, Don. Is that a vintage lever cap or shop made?

Daddywolf, and DonK, drill the old pins out if the handle is present. Or just hack them off if no handle. Size 2 'scales' of wood, one for each side of the plane, attach to the plane with double sided tape for drilling holes in the wood. (one at a time) Then epoxy on with new pins. Sand to desired shape.

Just realized I don't have good photos on a blog to show, but these may help?

http://lumberjocks.com/terryR/blog/45345


----------



## putty

Nice Walleye there Bertha…Lake Erie?


----------



## CL810

Don, how do you like working with butternut?


----------



## donwilwol

> Don, how do you like working with butternut?
> 
> - CL810


Butternut is one of my favorite wood.

*Terry*, its a shop made cap.


----------



## donwilwol

I was getting pretty tired of fixing totes. Now I'm looking through the box looking for a few more to patch up!


----------



## bandit571

I guess I'm the one "collecting" Millers Falls stuff?

So far..
Millers Falls No.8
Miller falls No. 9
Millers Falls No. 11
Millers Falls No. 14
Millers falls No. 56B
Millers Falls No. 1455.

There is also a Millers falls 12" Hold-all chucked brace, and a Stubby screwdriver. 









Family get together???


----------



## DLK

*Bandit* I'm very jealous. I only have a 14c, 75, Buck rogers brace, and a breast drill.


----------



## putty

Love those Dovetailed repairs Don!!


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have to steal that tote dovetailing idea Don. Pretty sweet.


----------



## chrisstef

A horizontal mill feels mighty appropriate dont it yoda. Slick work.


----------



## donwilwol

> A horizontal mill feels mighty appropriate dont it yoda. Slick work.
> 
> - chrisstef


It's definitely found a home!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, that repair method is beautiful!


----------



## upchuck

Don W-
I like everything about your dovetail method of repairing plane totes. I seems like it would solve several problems that I always have when putting the repairs together. I hadn't been a fan of the two tone totes that I've seen but your examples have made me a convert.
chuck


----------



## Bertha

Don proves his extreme talent once again. Putty, yes, Lake Erie. Caught 2 pretty big one casting but the rest was trawl. I haven't made a tote in a while and I'm due.


----------



## WayneC

Not caught a Walleye in a long time.


----------



## bandit571

Doing a few test drives…









Coffin smoother, with an iron stamp Bertha might know..









Ran a Try Plane around, as well









Ohio Tool Works No. 81 









Tends to throw shavings up and around my wrist. Ran a Stanley No.29 around a bit..









And dug out a Mortise Chisel for Bertha to ogle..









This side says something about "Butcher", and the other side?









Has an arrow stamped in it. 3/16" chisel.


----------



## warrenkicker

I have worked on cleaning up my No 7 type 5. Because it had been brazed I cleaned the entire frame and repainted it. Everything else was just cleaned and waxed. Got some sharpening supplies today so I worked on the cutter a little. The bottom still needs to be flattened and smoothed but it was screaming to make some runs over a board so I obliged. Someone had stamped WFR and twice with BoX. It sure would feel better with a horn on the tote but I need some proper material for that.





































I have some slabs of walnut just waiting for this.


----------



## Ripthorn

I've been working on a couple new guys:


----------



## JayT

Those look great, Brian. I'll send you my address.


----------



## Mosquito

sweet restore so far Warren, looks great.

Brian, those planes look awesome! I quite like the shape of them so far. What are they, 3" long?


----------



## Ripthorn

Mos, they are a little over 4" long, 1 1/14" iron. Steel soles and brushed aluminum sides. Bocote on the left and afrormosia on the right.


----------



## terryR

Nice work, Brian! Love your shapes!


----------



## terryR

Nice work, Brian! Love your shapes!


----------



## terryR

Darn echo!

Have decided to invest in a 55; complete. Anyone wish to thin their heard?

Seen a clean one lately for under $500?


----------



## donwilwol

Brain, I'd be interested to see the inside. What's the hole for in the cheek?


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, those are for the SHCS that will retain the lever cap. I need to wax the lever caps before attaching them. I am also using a 1/4-20 set screw in place of a more traditional lever cap screw because the bigger screw messes with how it sits in the hand. I have two more of these just awaiting the innards. 15 degree bed angle. I need to slightly rework the design so it works better with the thicker sole I am using. I drew my original plans for a thinner sole, but that won't work for what I want.


----------



## Ripthorn

Here are a couple of (photobucket) pictures of the first ones I made for the swap:


----------



## Tim457

> Darn echo!
> 
> Have decided to invest in a 55; complete. Anyone wish to thin their heard?
> 
> Seen a clean one lately for under $500?
> 
> - terryR


Andy posted one recently for $250 BIN I think that was in really good condition and largely complete with cutters. As far as I can tell that's uncommon, but $300 is doable depending on how long you can wait and how much looking you do.


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, I finally got my infill should planes completely done. I had the machinist precision grind the sides parallel and sole square. That means I have one that is available if anybody is interested. The for sale thread with more pictures is here but here is a teaser:


----------



## bobasaurus

That's a neat shoulder plane Brian. I like the rosewood cap on the levercap knob.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Brian. Great work.

Finished up a couple of 60 1/2s



















I'll throw some more details over on the restoration thread.


----------



## Bertha

posting to get to bottom on different computer


----------



## Bertha

posting to get to bottom on different computer


----------



## Bertha

Got a Liberty FatBoy safe delivered today. I don't know construction but holy crap. I just watched the carnival before me. Dude had a floor jack that would lift Christef's Prius.


----------



## donwilwol

There is and will be more here If you want to follow along


----------



## terryR

Looks nice, Don!

Since you are making them from scratch, are these your Type2 planes?


----------



## donwilwol

> Looks nice, Don!
> 
> Since you are making them from scratch, are these your Type2 planes?
> 
> - terryR


We won't be doing a dw type study for about 100 years or so.


----------



## ShaneA

Don is the man! That looks like it will be pretty damn cool.

Great work on the block planes fellas. Amazing stuff. Makes me kinda want to buy something.


----------



## bscalled

I scanned a little Stanley pamphlet advertising their tool cabinets. At first glance this illustration made sense; husband buys tool cabinet, wife approves, all the little things on the to-do list can get done. Then I looked more closely. Either the husband said, "dear, where should I set up my tool cabinet?" and she replied, "just slap that vise on the dining room table, it won't hurt the finish. Scatter your sharp tools all around. Oh, and put on your best suit before you start planing." Or, he said, "why don't you come join me in our damp moldy basement? You can sit in the dusty broken chair in the corner I've been meaning to fix, while I plane the edge of a board in a machinist's vise." And she agreed. Sweethearts indeed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Love that graphic, BS. And the pamphlet sounds cool! Got more pics of it to share? Does it get into the tool chests (the #801 and #880 varieties)?


----------



## chrisstef

> Got a Liberty FatBoy safe delivered today. I don t know construction but holy crap. I just watched the carnival before me. Dude had a floor jack that would lift Christef s Prius.
> 
> - Bertha


You may wanna relinquish the Prius jokes there fella. If I recall correctly you had just purchased a Porsche prior to going on hiatus. You do know the difference between a Porsche and a porcupine don't ya? The pricks are on the outside of a porcupine.


----------



## racerglen

A Steph zzzzzzinger to kick off a new round laydies and gentelmen and next up….


----------



## planepassion

Ooooo. Someone forgot to hug their spotted owl this morning 

I love all the inaccuracies in that Stanley SW graphic. Ah, the good ole days, when marketers could get away with that…A machinist's vice. I mean really!!


----------



## theoldfart

and smoking too, not PC!


----------



## ToddJB

Delta was hilarious at this back in the day


























And my personal favorite


----------



## terryR

We should all strive to dress as professionally as that dood.


----------



## ShaneA

I don't know about you guys, but I don't see any inaccuracies there. I mean, that could be anyone's setup. Very realistic.


----------



## bandit571

This "thing" arrived today..









Pretty, ain't it?? Well, after a trip to the shop for a while, and a NEW knob..









and..









So…what HAVE I got? 
Stanley Rule & level Co. on the iron
STANLEY stamped into the two-piece lateral lever
One patent date behind the frog
Frog has the adjust bolt
Frog has a large Brass wheel 1-1/4" diameter
No ring for the front knob, has a short knob
Lever cap has the keyhole slot, and STANLEY cast into it. No sign of paint
Bailey in front of the knob, NO 4 behind. 
Under the rear of the handle, base has a step up. 
Mystery plane…


----------



## Jeffjr02

The last one shows her planting the plants in wood chips from his lathe. Recycling, it's so green! Way ahead of their time.

You'll notice the hard of hearing couple has the table saw going. Smart.

So are these women homemaking the workshop or men taking over the living room?


----------



## bandit571

Near as I can find out….this is a Type 13, with a much older iron.


----------



## Jeffjr02

As a newcomer watching a thread like this, I must just say a word of praise. You know a true craftsman when they can create the tools they use and/or completely restore a piece on the spot without even thinking about the process. You guys are phenomenal and I'm pretty excited to be tapping into this enormous pool of skill and knowledge you LJs possess. You all do some pretty amazing work.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Pretty, ain t it?? Well, after a trip to the shop for a while, and a NEW knob..
> 
> - bandit571


Dang, Bandit! What the heck was wrong with the old knob? ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Plane was by Stanley….not by Singer…..

Threaded rod had a saw nut on the end, and two washers….

Didn't quite fit my hand…...


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, they can do surgery for that


----------



## summerfi

Don't give these guys a big head Jeffjr. It'll just slow them down.

"Threaded rod"...how fitting for a spool knob….especially on a plane "thread".


----------



## knockknock

> So are these women homemaking the workshop or men taking over the living room?
> 
> - Jeffjr02


My X left, so I took over the living room


----------



## Buckethead

> I was getting pretty tired of fixing totes. Now I m looking through the box looking for a few more to patch up!
> 
> - Don W


Don.

DON!

These are beyond awesome. Daddy like.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I'm sending you some totes Don. Don't want you to run out of some to fix.


----------



## donwilwol

> I m sending you some totes Don. Don t want you to run out of some to fix.
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


Better hurry I'm gettin' low!


----------



## Boatman53

Don I'm really glad you got that mill from me. You are putting it to good use.
Jim


----------



## Dcase

Hey guys! I have not posted in a while. Last time I posted I was in the process of setting up my new shop. Everything was going along fast with that then it pretty much came to a stand still. I had a lot of little things come up and just got really busy so I wasn't able to spend much time working on the shop.

Over the past few weeks I have had more free time and have been trying to get some shop time in. I really wanted to use my planes and other hand tools so I found a small project I could do to get me back into the swing of things.



















Just a simple TP holder made from old pallet boards.. It was nice to be back in the shop actually making something.


----------



## Mosquito

So Dan, did you just make the holder, or did you actually make the TP with those sexy #4-1/2 shavings?


----------



## Dcase

Ya know Mos I have had some some shavings so fine that I bet that would work but I have not tried it yet.


----------



## jmartel

I was going to say that I was surprised you found a board long enough to get a full length shaving to fill up a toilet paper roll.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe go out and get one of those Japanese Cedar Beams that are used for their hand plane contests???


----------



## bscalled

Yeah Smitty, the pamphlet does have a page for the 801. Also the other ones pictured below.


----------



## bscalled

ToddJB, those Delta graphics are terrific.


----------



## DLK

*bscalled* I sent you a P.M. perhaps you missed it. Anyway I am particularly interested in seeing what the pamphlet might say about roll top cabinets like the # *951*. I'm looking for the list of included tools to double check what I found on the internet.

Fixed a typo.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm a little concerned about chips getting in this point. Thoughts?


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, I have found that with a good mating it isn't an issue. I have now done 6 low angle block planes and have taken a lot of care to lap the edges of the sole pieces square with an angle plate and sand paper and have not had any issues with that. If you are really concerned, a little film of epoxy at final assembly can seal it well. I would just make sure to mask the blade ramp with masking tape first so that you can peel it off and remove any squeeze out.


----------



## ToddJB

140 all cleaned up. Started with a broken screw broken off in the body, and a lot of pitting.



















Pleased with how she turned out.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks good Todd, where'd you find the replacement screw? The one on my 140 is bent.


----------



## Bundoman

Looks good Todd!


----------



## ToddJB

Farts, the screw off a 78 is the same size.


----------



## CFrye

That looks great, Todd! Is that the original plating?


----------



## ToddJB

It got repainted, Candy. There was maybe 3% original jappaning.


----------



## CFrye

Gotcha! Are the sides painted, or really highly polished?


----------



## ToddJB

Sides received wire wheel, then lapping with sandpaper, then a deburring wheel. I'm a huge fan of the 3M deburring wheels


----------



## Mosquito

Nice work Todd!


----------



## CFrye

I'd not heard of a deburring wheel before. I looked it up. Seems like it'd be very useful. Thanks.


----------



## ToddJB

Yep. 3M has one that's about $50, but it gets used on nearly every restoration I do.


----------



## donwilwol

> Yep. 3M has one that s about $50, but it gets used on nearly every restoration I do.
> 
> - ToddJB


I agree. I use mine constantly.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Mosquito

Nice work Don. Looks kind of like my plane swap plane's beginnings


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Looks like you got to put some quality time in the shop this weekend Don. Looks Great, how did you set those brass pins ?


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome work , Don


----------



## Slyy

Sweet Don! She's looking purty!

Google search for 3M deburring wheel incoming.


----------



## donwilwol

> how did you set those brass pins ?
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


A ball peen hammer and the anvil.


----------



## j1212t

Question for the pros: I am looking at buying a cheap USSR replica of a stanley. SUpposedly the sole is 20" by 2 3/4. SO what no stanley do you think it has been knocked off of?


----------



## ToddJB

20 inches would make it a jointer, just shy of a number 7


----------



## CL810

Jake are you sure about the 2-3/4"? Widest Stanley made I thought was 2-3/8".


----------



## j1212t

> Jake are you sure about the 2-3/4"? Widest Stanley made I thought was 2-3/8".
> 
> - CL810


That's why I said supposedly, because I havent seen it in person, it's on a local auction site and they say it is 50 cm by 7.2cm, which would make it a touch under 20" and a bit over 2 3/4. You ahve to remember it was the USSR, so they didn't make a great job of knocking stuff off


----------



## jmartel

CL, the blade on the #8 is 2-5/8". The 2-3/4" is probably the width of the plane itself, not the blade. That would give 3/16" on either side of the #7 blade which seems about right.


----------



## richardwootton

Does anyone know if the depth stop for a Stanley 78 will work on a Sargent 79? I've got the depth stop thumbscrew, but no depth stop.


----------



## donwilwol

I think the depth stop will work but the screw will not.


----------



## richardwootton

Thanks Don! I've got the screw on the way, but hadn't found the depth stop.


----------



## donwilwol

The depth stop on my Sargent 79 and Stanley 78 are identical.


----------



## jordanp

> Delta was hilarious at this back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my personal favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


I am shocked that there wasn't a delta ad with the wife in the kitchen making a sandwich while the man was running a table saw..


----------



## ToddJB

Notice actually that most depict the women sitting on their butt


----------



## daddywoofdawg

It's really ahead of it's time,the wife let's the guy setup his shop in the living room!


----------



## DLK

The second delta picture isn't so bad. The Girls are just watching the old man repair their chaise lounge.


----------



## mramseyISU

Uhh don't tell my wife but I might have bought a No 40 and a No 113 on ebay tonight.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

I only know one guy whose wife lets him have tool boxes in the living room, but there Gerstners. Methinks she really wants to transmogrify them into jewelry boxes!!!

Eric


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dear Diary,

Found a use for the erstwhile useless Stanley #75. I know, pics or it didn't happen:



















Now I want to clean up more window rabets!


----------



## WayneC

> Uhh don t tell my wife but I might have bought a No 40 and a No 113 on ebay tonight.
> 
> - mramseyISU


Shhhh


----------



## bandit571

Had a blank to finish into the shape of a tall knob, to replace the Spool Knob









Plane at one time was a Stanley T-13 No.4. Had an old sewing thread spool for a knob…meh. The iron though is a lot older than the SW iron that should have been there. Will keep an eye ball out for one. 









Means the last three planes through the Rehab Center have been Stanley #4 sized planes, A Type 13, a Type 20, and an early Handyman. There has also been a #5 T-6 come through. Might have to do a bit of sorting…...


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Smitty!
I love to see old wood being refurbished.

Sure seems like that 75 would be useful for dozens of clean up tasks?


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Smitty!
I love to see old wood being refurbished.

Sure seems like that 75 would be useful for dozens of clean up tasks?


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Smitty!
I love to see old wood being refurbished.

Sure seems like that 75 would be useful for dozens of clean up tasks?


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Uhh don t tell my wife but I might have bought a No 40 and a No 113 on ebay tonight.
> 
> - mramseyISU


I'm pretty new to plane collecting, everything I have is a user. But the last two planes I got off of the Bay were delivered within a day or two of each other, and I was getting some sideways looks from SWMBO. The fear of that look is what is currently holding me back from a No. 5 and a No. 3. Maybe I could have it delivered to my son's house, lol.


----------



## DanKrager

You're in big trouble beyond what you know or have seen, Chris. This is serious. Get some counseling. The Enablers on this site can help you out a great deal because they are experts in the field…just share with them freely and openly and you may find some comfort.

OK guys. This one's in trouble already. Time to step up.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Chris, no need to send it to your son, this is why God created PO Boxes. Just get them shipped to whatever post office that is one your way home from work.


----------



## Mosquito

or to work…


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Yep, that would make way more sense. Good thing I'm bad at being dishonest, unlike Mos.


----------



## Mosquito

heh, actually I usually get home from work before my wife, so I'm good ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. My wife works from home so I have no outs. When I was pulling up to the house last night she was just walking out to get the mail, when she saw a package addressed to me she just looked up and shook her head.


----------



## JayT

Another tactic is to ship something out every once in a while. That way she thinks I'm shipping as many as I'm receiving and it's all good. The reality is I get about three for every one that goes out, but it works in her mind.

Shipping to the office also works well if nothing has gone the other way for a while.


----------



## Mosquito

Hey, for all she knows, it might be something you got for her…


----------



## CB_Cohick

My wife and I both work from home, so nothing is easy lol. If I get the new bathroom vanity built I have been mumbling about while I stumble around the house maybe, I can slide a couple new planes in the door while she is washing her hands.


----------



## JayT

> My wife and I both work from home, so nothing is easy lol.
> 
> - CB_Cohick


That definitely raises the level of difficulty.

Next option. Build something for her that "requires" you to buy a new plane in order to complete. That's how I got my #20 with almost no eye-rolling.  You surely need some kind of tool for that vanity build-a #45 maybe?


----------



## ToddJB

Only buy from sellers who are also selling office supplies, so when you open up the box you can show her - look babe my stapler finally showed up… awhhaaaaa? There is something else in the box. Weird? Looks like some kind of old tool, they must have needed some box fillers.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Hey Guys we might need to start a new thread on this Topic, ! this could be like a confession box type thing.


----------



## ToddJB

Forgive me LJers, I have sinned. It has been 14 days since my last ebay purchase.


----------



## donwilwol

I will give you all an out. Send them to my house!


----------



## mramseyISU

> Hey Guys we might need to start a new thread on this Topic, ! this could be like a confession box type thing.
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


Like a dear Penthouse for hand planes maybe?


----------



## terryR

Don, send me your address again…


----------



## donwilwol

I can only dream of having such a treasure Terry.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Go ahead and let it out,,,Todd. Say 5 hail Stanley's and leave a No 2 type 1 at the door


----------



## CL810

And don't forget the credit card in your dog's name mailed to your PO Box. Uh, did I just type that? :-0



> Chris, no need to send it to your son, this is why God created PO Boxes. Just get them shipped to whatever post office that is one your way home from work.
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## bandit571

They parts come in the door in plain brown wrappers…..I think she is happy that it is Plane parts, instead of something else….

Stanley #4 Type 20-ish….









Made a mess on my bench..









Nooo, this wasn't the one with the "Spool" for a knob….but is was very rusty..









Had some sort of gooey, purple, plastic stuff that was shaped as handles and knob…...got switched out for wood ones….









Looks a bit better?


----------



## john2005

> Dear Diary,
> 
> Found a use for the erstwhile useless Stanley #75. I know, pics or it didn t happen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want to clean up more window rabets!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Isn't this the second time you have done this? This being found a purpose for the 75? I got one years ago but still haven't used it in the real world.

Ha! @ confession thread. Guilty


----------



## daddywoofdawg

If anyone needs a #8 5 hrs left.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271994191643


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If there are two reasons to have a #75, I've already forgotten the first!


----------



## Jeffjr02

.


----------



## Jeffjr02

That's sad. That spool added a nice touch that you don't see on most Stanley's. It really made it home-y. Kind of like those old Delta advertising photos. You could change it up take a picture of you cutting fabric with the iron. Your plane could be just like a Sheffield multi-tool.


----------



## bandit571

Still have the spool, IF someone wants it..









Prepping a test track..









And, had to refresh it a few times…









5/4 pine. Testing out a few smaller planes…









Couldn't get this #1204 to chatter…..nor a #3 sized plane…









Someone on here was bound and determined to close the mouth of a plane just with the frog….









Ran this one as far forward as I could…..didn't work…









No clearence for the shavings









Reset the frog BACK to where the frog and the ramp were coplanar, assembled things up, and tried it out









I'll keep mine like this…..


----------



## air23

Hi Warren,

I've some old tools stamped 'WEB' stands for 'Wellington Educational Board'. The one in your picture seems quite similar. But if you are in New Zealand it's probably not applicable. These WEB tools were for training students at school.

Cheers

Wayne


> I have worked on cleaning up my No 7 type 5. Because it had been brazed I cleaned the entire frame and repainted it. Everything else was just cleaned and waxed. Got some sharpening supplies today so I worked on the cutter a little. The bottom still needs to be flattened and smoothed but it was screaming to make some runs over a board so I obliged. Someone had stamped WFR and twice with BoX. It sure would feel better with a horn on the tote but I need some proper material for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some slabs of walnut just waiting for this.
> 
> - warrenkicker


----------



## warrenkicker

What Wellington would this be in reference to? There is a town named Wellington about 40 miles from me but I am assuming you mean a trade school or high school supplied by this Wellington Educational Board.

I thought the BoX marking was more interesting.


----------



## Tugboater78

Quick post to get to bottom.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Bandit, how much are you asking for that sweet looking custom knob? ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Which one?

The spool? Postage….


----------



## air23

I meant the capital of New Zealand. Might not be relevant in the US. I think back in the days the WEB supported classes in high schools by providing tools. Not sure what Box stands for, very interesting indeed. 


> What Wellington would this be in reference to? There is a town named Wellington about 40 miles from me but I am assuming you mean a trade school or high school supplied by this Wellington Educational Board.
> 
> I thought the BoX marking was more interesting.
> 
> - warrenkicker


----------



## mramseyISU

So the hand plane fairy dropped off this crusty 113 yesterday. Time to get to cleaning.


----------



## bandit571

Yard sale find this morning..









Cost me a whopping $2..









Stanley No.4 Type 13, with all the correct parts. Iron even has the SW stamped on it. May have it rehabbed later, today or tomorrow?

Wood is Rosewood, and crack free…..Might be a keeper?


----------



## bobasaurus

Nice find, Bandit. I wanna see it after cleanup. My great grandpa's Type 13 No 3 is a great user.


----------



## bandit571

Haven't tried any shavings yet, need to set up a test track, first..









Cleaned up nicely, though..









The only defect found was a chip on the lever cap. 









Sole isn't too bad..









At least this one doen't have a spool for a knob. Iron does have the correct SW logo, too.









Much better knob, too. Stanley No.4 Type 13…....$2


----------



## JayT

.


----------



## JayT

New toys.










Including this one










and this one!


----------



## richardwootton

What all did you get there JayT?


----------



## JayT

More details in a post on the rust hunting thread, Richard, but in the pic are a type 12 4-1/2C, a type 14 5-1/2C, a #45 with cutters, a nearly complete #46 sans cutters, and a couple boxes of parts and irons. Then on the right in the group pic and the individual pics are a type 4 607C Roundy 'Rock and an Auburn Tool adjustable mouth corrugated jointer.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Touchdown !! JayT.


----------



## woodcox

Listed as wood shaver planer partial…


----------



## DanKrager

Send it to DonW, woodcox, he'll fix it right up like new! Understand he uses spray lacquer and PRESTO! like new! Just poking because I'm jealous of his skills.

What are you gonna do with the donkey end of that?

DanK


----------



## woodcox

Lol Dank. I can't say that one is mine. That degree of rehabilitation is above my pay scale. This one however I could pull off. I think we are going to get along famously.


----------



## putty

Ha Woodcox, I had that one on my watch list. It should clean up nicely!


----------



## woodcox

Small world I'm looking forward to bringing it around, my first 60.


----------



## bandit571

Now that I have one of these….









How does one USE these?









Tried it out last night….









Might have been on the wrong side of the board? Skewed iron wants to take off to the right, hard to steer….









Auburn Tool Co. arched over a star, with Auburn NY under the star for a logo. Iron is about 1-1/2" wide.

Needs a better sharpening, has a bad corner. I doubt IF this is a shoulder plane, though…..


----------



## theoldfart

Skew rabbit, same idea as a shoulder plane


----------



## Mosquito

Yes on the skewed rabbet plane, similar to a shoulder plan as Kevin said.

Two ways to 'steer' the plane, first is to use a heavy marking gauge to mark the line, and ride the corner of the plane/iron in that groove at about 45 degrees (to the right). I use my fingers on the sole of the plane to help keep it in the track of the marking gauge and the groove it's creating. Take a few passes with the plane at 45 degrees, and then slowly keep taking passes tilting the plane closer and closer back to parallel with the work piece. That's how I use wooden rabbet planes, but it's also somewhat dependent on a well fitting iron, and a not too rounded corner. Works well though.

Other way is I've seen some people use battens as guides, but that to me seems to defeat the purpose of not using a fenced plane to begin with, personally.

The technique I use (and am trying to describe) can be seen in this video, at 26 seconds in, or so. I'm using a metal shoulder plane, but the technique is the same


----------



## Sunstealer73

I'm looking to pickup a low-angle block plane, probably the 60 1/2. I'm starting to get a good handle on what to look for in the Stanley bench planes, but clueless on the blocks. Any tips on what to look for? They seem to go for around $40 on eBay.


----------



## woodcox

I look at the mouth closely in the pics and avoid the ones without pics of them. Look at the corners of the mouth for signs of cracks or the back of the mouth for chipping. All around the corners of the bed for signs of being dropped. I remembered mention of the older adjuster cast wheels being prone to stripping. About all I know to look for from pics. I have a craftsman 3732? copy of a stanley knuckle 65 that I had to repair the mouth because of the same issues. Still a great plane and usually about $20 cheaper than the stanley goes for.


----------



## donwilwol

> I m looking to pickup a low-angle block plane, probably the 60 1/2. I m starting to get a good handle on what to look for in the Stanley bench planes, but clueless on the blocks. Any tips on what to look for? They seem to go for around $40 on eBay.
> 
> - Sunstealer73


I've got a craftsman #3732 (Stanley #65) for sale. Asking $40. Fully tuned and sharpened.


----------



## terryR

^that's a pretty sweet deal.

I finally got up the balls to attempt an infill plane. Going well so far…


----------



## Slyy

Awesome Terry, anxious to see the progress.


----------



## upchuck

> I m looking to pickup a low-angle block plane, probably the 60 1/2. I m starting to get a good handle on what to look for in the Stanley bench planes, but clueless on the blocks. Any tips on what to look for? They seem to go for around $40 on eBay.
> 
> - Sunstealer73


Sunstealer73-
Lots of low angle block planes around. I have a couple of 60 1/2's and I like them a lot. I'd like to find one low angle block plane in the 1 & 5/8th inch blade on the cheap. woodcox said to closely examine the areas to the sides and back of the mouth for cracks and chips. With low angle blocks these are areas that frequently blow out. The other thing I would mention is the bed. On older Stanleys the bed is long and solid. On the newer versions the bed is short or "U" shaped and I don't think that those newer ones provide the blade support as well.
chuck


----------



## bobasaurus

Terry, that looks great so far. Are you using an old plane body?

I've been trying to smooth the top of my in-progress slab table today. Very challenging with the curly/figured walnut:










The best smoothing I've managed has been with Wally's coffin smoother from the plane swap:










It works great, and the blade holds an edge well.


----------



## MNclone

I came across a 3732 base a while back for a couple bucks and picked up a busted up 65 on eBay for the knuckle cap. It is my first frankenplane creation and I love it.


----------



## Sunstealer73

> I ve got a craftsman #3732 (Stanley #65) for sale. Asking $40. Fully tuned and sharpened.
> 
> - Don W


Don,

Just sent you a note through your contact form. I'll take it and one of your #5's if they're both still available.

Thanks!


----------



## terryR

Allen, that walnut looks great!
Using an old Winchester base for the infill.


----------



## WhoMe

Wow Jay, those 3 tape measures look like the find of the year. Oh, and cool planes too.


----------



## warrenkicker

Cleaned up a $3 220 this weekend. No adjustable mouth but it is pretty tight to begin with. Sharpened the blade some but it needs some more work. Seemed to work the best when the shavings measured 0.005" but I could get them as thin as 0.002". Still need to check the sole for flatness but it seems promising.

A lot of "S" foundry marks on it so that would seem to make it the same age as a type 7 full-size plane.


----------



## woodcox

I put some time into the iron this evening. It was time to rebevel and remove some nicks. Cherry fluff…









This one has "B B" under the brand. I have seen some with and without that mark, unsure of the significance.


----------



## Ajs73

Hi all, been looking over this topic for quite a while. 
I'm impressed with all your planes and knowledge. 
Figured I'd show a couple pictures of my planes
I've been acquiring for the last six month or so. Didn't
plan on collecting planes but for the price I keep
finding them, I've been buying. I know a lot of them
aren't collectible but I've only got about $150-$175 in the
whole bunch. Lots of research & rehabbing to do.


----------



## donwilwol

That's a pretty good collection for 6 months Andy.


----------



## terryR

Does anyone already know the thread count/size of Stanley's little screw that binds their iron and chipbreaker as one?
Thanks!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

About $3.50 apiece if you average it out. I need some of your Haggeling Skills.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> Does anyone already know the thread count/size of Stanley s little screw that binds their iron and chipbreaker as one?
> Thanks!
> 
> - terryR


If you contact Stanley they will sell you some,I bought some from them.More for shipping than the cost of the screws.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don W. has a reference page for that, I think.


----------



## TheFridge

This may have something http://lumberjocks.com/WayneC/blog/38068


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys.
I don't want to buy another, just scrounging parts for an infill, and was hoping to find out that size without using my eyeballs. Just got out of the shop…grabbed the same screw off a Buck Bros which is 5/16-18. And I have that size tap, so I'll use that…


----------



## JayT

Anyone looking for a solid jointer or addition to a Bedrock collection? (click the pic for link to the post)


----------



## bandit571

Still trying to complete my Stanley/ Bailey collection..









Left to right:
No. 6c, Type 10
No. 5-1/2 Type 17
No. 5c, Type 6
No.4, type 13..

At least there is room in the till for these…









Look carefully, as there is also a stanley spokeshave in there….somewhere. There is a No. 3 by Stanley, but sold by Wards..


----------



## donwilwol

I keep looking at JayT's shooters, but this is as far as I get.


----------



## JayT

^ Setting that one up for a lefty, Don?


----------



## donwilwol

> ^ Setting that one up for a lefty, Don?
> 
> - JayT


Ha, no, just trying to think of a plan.


----------



## terryR

Wow, that's some pretty thick steel, Mr. NowOwnsAMill…


----------



## donwilwol

1/2" Terry. Same I've been using when I was Thehacksaw&file guy. 3/16" sides.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

What is the norm for a shooter; a down shear or a up shear orientation of the blade.?


----------



## jmartel

I would think down shear. Up shear would want to lift the piece off of the shooting board.


----------



## JayT

Yep, any of the manufactured shooting planes are down shear. Pushes the work piece down onto the board and into the fence and also allows the shooting board itself to be a backer to prevent blowout. An up shear would leave you in danger of messing up the edge as the fibers on the top tore.


----------



## john2005

Any of you boys having trouble with static holding shavings to your planes? If so, what are you doing to help the problem. If not, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## DLK

Never had static holding shavings to the plane. I would not though this is possible. Where on the plane is this happening for you? Do you clear chips frequently? We may need some photos.


----------



## racerglen

John I have it happen quite often but my shop's at pretty much consistent 20% humidity. I just live with it, brush 'em off now and then, you aren't doing anything wrong, but if it's driving you nuts couple of things to try.
A fabric softener sheet will cut the static, just a quick wipe on the plane. Another thought is to add humidity, like a bowl of water in the shop ? Or a humidifier, but you don't want too much or the rust gods will come after your tools.


----------



## JayT

I've had it happen when smoothing. The wispy shavings will static cling to the lever cap and body. What do I do? Not worry about it and continue planing. As long as they aren't clogging up the mouth, it's just an annoyance, not a problem.


----------



## Mosquito

Yes, happens to me all the time too, especially in the winter when it's more dry here in MN. I just let it happen, as long as it's not causing any problems. They cling to the side of my bench frequently too, makes cleaning up easier lol


----------



## john2005

Thanks guys, I knew you'd have a solution. It is fairly dry out there. Like 30% rh. So maybe the bowl of water is where to start. I hadn't really noticed it until the other night where I was doing a lot of light passes on short stock. They were stuck to the plane, to my hands, everywhere. The worst was they kept getting stuck to the sole and changing the cut. Luckily I am not doing this type of cut very often, but it was frustrating.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Need to consult all you experts. Haven't been posting a ton here lately, been busy. But I got my first Bedrock (604) off eBay for cheap - $36! It arrived in slightly worse shape than the photos indicated, and it was already not in the best shape (busted tote, most japanning gone, chipped mouth). It's definitely rehab-able and I was thrilled to get it for that price. What was not in any photo was that one of the sides looks like a weld repair was attempted. Also, the tote screw doesn't appear to be original. None of this bugs me.

This is what bugs me - the frog adjustment screw and the screw above that, which holds the little plate, will not come out. The top screw was a little damaged, which concerns me. I'd like to replace it, and I've got a spare. I've used half a can of PB Blaster, MAPP flame and an overnight soaking in ATF/acetone mixture. I know this is kinda dumb but I also tried my impact wrench carefully, and the bit in the wrench broke! These two screws will not budge.

I really don't use the frog adjustment screw much on my planes that have them, so I'm not concerned from a usability standpoint. But because the plane arrived with much of its collectability thrown out the window, I'm doing a full rehab. Do I just let those things soak for a few days in penetrating oil or the ATF/acetone mixture, which people have said is just as good or better, I have no idea.


----------



## MNclone

> Need to consult all you experts. Haven t been posting a ton here lately, been busy. But I got my first Bedrock (604) off eBay for cheap - $36! It arrived in slightly worse shape than the photos indicated, and it was already not in the best shape (busted tote, most japanning gone, chipped mouth). It s definitely rehab-able and I was thrilled to get it for that price. What was not in any photo was that one of the sides looks like a weld repair was attempted. Also, the tote screw doesn t appear to be original. None of this bugs me.
> 
> This is what bugs me - the frog adjustment screw and the screw above that, which holds the little plate, will not come out. The top screw was a little damaged, which concerns me. I d like to replace it, and I ve got a spare. I ve used half a can of PB Blaster, MAPP flame and an overnight soaking in ATF/acetone mixture. I know this is kinda dumb but I also tried my impact wrench carefully, and the bit in the wrench broke! These two screws will not budge.
> 
> I really don t use the frog adjustment screw much on my planes that have them, so I m not concerned from a usability standpoint. But because the plane arrived with much of its collectability thrown out the window, I m doing a full rehab. Do I just let those things soak for a few days in penetrating oil or the ATF/acetone mixture, which people have said is just as good or better, I have no idea.
> 
> - ColonelTravis


I recently broke off a frog adjustment screw in the base. I drilled it out and tried a screw extractor to no avail, I drilled it a bit bigger and ran a 12-24 tap in it. Managed to line up with the original threads on one side, but the rest won't come out. I'm stuck and afraid there is nothing I can do without a 1/4-24 tap.
Good luck to ya!


----------



## donwilwol

> Need to consult all you experts. Haven t been posting a ton here lately, been busy. But I got my first Bedrock (604) off eBay for cheap - $36! It arrived in slightly worse shape than the photos indicated, and it was already not in the best shape (busted tote, most japanning gone, chipped mouth). It s definitely rehab-able and I was thrilled to get it for that price. What was not in any photo was that one of the sides looks like a weld repair was attempted. Also, the tote screw doesn t appear to be original. None of this bugs me.
> 
> This is what bugs me - the frog adjustment screw and the screw above that, which holds the little plate, will not come out. The top screw was a little damaged, which concerns me. I d like to replace it, and I ve got a spare. I ve used half a can of PB Blaster, MAPP flame and an overnight soaking in ATF/acetone mixture. I know this is kinda dumb but I also tried my impact wrench carefully, and the bit in the wrench broke! These two screws will not budge.
> 
> I really don t use the frog adjustment screw much on my planes that have them, so I m not concerned from a usability standpoint. But because the plane arrived with much of its collectability thrown out the window, I m doing a full rehab. Do I just let those things soak for a few days in penetrating oil or the ATF/acetone mixture, which people have said is just as good or better, I have no idea.
> 
> - ColonelTravis


soaking for a few day's wont hurt. If you still have a screw driver slot, heat it well, smack it several times with a ball peen hammer, and with the frog in a vise (I usually use my leg vise, but a wood or aluminum lined vise of any kind will be ok) and see if you can turn it out. It will help if you can be tapping the screw driver while turning. 2 people may be required.

Another option is see if you can clamp a set of vise grips on the head. you may need to file the sides flat a little, and twist it that way.

Another thing i find that sometimes helps, if you have a metal vise, clamp the screw in the vise (similar process to the vise grips) and turn the frog.

With any of the processes, sometimes a forward (tightening) turn helps break it loose.

In all of the above, heating well will help.


----------



## donwilwol

> I recently broke off a frog adjustment screw in the base. I drilled it out and tried a screw extractor to no avail, I drilled it a bit bigger and ran a 12-24 tap in it. Managed to line up with the original threads on one side, but the rest won t come out. I m stuck and afraid there is nothing I can do without a 1/4-24 tap.
> Good luck to ya!
> 
> - MNclone


http://www.timetestedtools.com/saving-the-type-2--6.html


----------



## donwilwol

A type 1-2 Bedrock 4 1/2 for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## JayT

Very sweet, Don. Is that a spot of sapwood on the knob?


----------



## donwilwol

Yea it is


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beautiful!


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=73376&cat=51&ap=1









Maybe use an impact like this ^

HTH


----------



## DanKrager

DonW, never saw a plane with a "headlight" before. Pretty interesting. No tail lights I presume…

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Apparently, someone over at WOOD magazine is taking old parts to make planes with. mainly the parts from a Stanley #29…..and make a smooth plane form the parts…Ugly one at that…

I seem to prefer my No.29 as is…









Makes decent enough shavings, too…









So I'll just keep it as is..









Almost 20" long…


----------



## donwilwol

> DonW, never saw a plane with a "headlight" before. Pretty interesting. No tail lights I presume…
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I'll just spin it around!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

If I was a piece of Wood I'd be afraid of that bedrock !


----------



## terryR

> A type 1-2 Bedrock 4 1/2 for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> - Don W


Low Knobs Rule.
Gorgeous plane!


----------



## Slyy

> Low Knobs Rule.
> 
> - terryR


100% agree!


----------



## Ocelot

After talking about buying it for 2 days or so, with my wife saying each time "ok, buy it", I sprung on a Stanley No. 148 on eBay for $40 shipped. I couldn't figure out why nobody else had bought it, but with 4 or 5 watchers and only a $10 spread between starting bid (which nobody did) and "Buy-it-now", I just bought the thing. The sickness! Oh, the sickness! ;-)










It's a 7/8" tongue and groove "match" plane.

The irons don't seem very long, but it looks like there is at least 1/2" to work with. I don't know how long they usually are. I don't know how to date this thing.

Does anybody have any ideas on the year of manufacture?

So, what do I *do* with it now? Actually, I do have some ideas.

-Paul


----------



## DLK

For $40 I might have bought it too.


----------



## Ocelot

Thanks, Don K aka Combo Prof!

It started with a $29 starting bid and expired with no bids. I was thinking on it then. They relisted with $32 BIN and $24 starting. Yesterday afternoon, they modified to $19 start and $29 BIN with $11 shipping. I could wait no longer. Of course, I would have been wiser to buy a couple of nice router bits, but I *will *use it.

Any idea of it's age?

I'm guessing it's late model, but I've never looked at non-Bailey type study and don't want to get into that and risk getting more deeply hooked.

-Paul


----------



## Ocelot

http://stagtools.co.uk/StanleyGalleries/Stanley148.htm

According to this site it would be a "type 2". I'm thinking after 1920 since the type 1 had an '03 patent date on it.

Here's somebody using one.

That's all I've learned so far.

I apologize for talking to myself on this thread.

-Paul


----------



## duckmilk

Paul, have you checked out Patrick Leach's Blood and Gore pages? Scroll down on this page till you see your #148.

http://supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan13.htm

I talk to myself a lot on multiple threads ;-)


----------



## Ocelot

Thanks duckmilk. Of course, I've seen that site, but didn't remember that he went into all these non-bailey planes.

All I can tell is that it doesn't have the '03 patent date on it and they stopped making them in '58, so it would have been made between '20 (when the patent expired) and '58.

Patrick Leach, I think, is rather strongly opinionated about some things - which probably has put off quite a few people from trying to use the various planes that Patrick dislikes. (Hi Patrick! LOL). He comes across as having rather mild dislike for the 148 - based on the discomfort of using the cold metal handles.

-Paul


----------



## bobasaurus

Look at this crazy "chisel" plane (looks more like an old rabet/shoulder plane):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintage-6-Chisel-Plane-marked-RAFIL-patent-1950-/311456120702?hash=item48843b3f7e


----------



## Ocelot

That's pretty cool, bobasaurus, did you buy it?


----------



## DLK

> http://stagtools.co.uk/StanleyGalleries/Stanley148.htm
> 
> According to this site it would be a "type 2". I m thinking after 1920 since the type 1 had an 03 patent date on it.
> 
> Here s somebody using one.
> 
> That s all I ve learned so far.
> 
> I apologize for talking to myself on this thread.
> 
> -Paul
> 
> - Ocelot


Well I watched that video. Why is it so many woodworking video's feature some guy who behaves like an idiot insulting anyone with average intelligence, but the actual woodworking shown is very good.


----------



## bobasaurus

No, just came across it on the bay. Never seen one like it. Your Stanley 148 was new to me as well… pretty interesting you can reverse it and cut both parts of the tongue and groove.


----------



## onoitsmatt

Saw this photo in a garage sale ad on Craigslist. Sale was way too far from my house to drive down in hopes of getting there first. But it's what I dream of finding at yard sales that advertise tools.


----------



## JayT

Must be quite a ways from you. I'd drive a decent distance for a shot at a 112. Add in the other goodies and it would be worth a road trip to me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats on the #148, Ocelot. I've not had the opportunity to see or use that particular plane, but I imagine it's a fine worker for T&G work. The more mechanical #48 and #49 caught my fancy first.


----------



## onoitsmatt

Yeah. I was salivating when I saw it. It was an hour each way. Sale started at 6am. I suspected someone would've been there banging on the door at 5am if not the night before. Plus you have no idea if these are priced too high or not until you get there. This was in Phoenix (suburb of Maricopa actually). Would love to hear if a fellow LJ got them.


----------



## Ocelot

> Well I watched that video. Why is it so many woodworking video s feature some guy who behaves like an idiot insulting anyone with average intelligence, but the actual woodworking shown is very good.
> 
> - Combo Prof


The middle 1/3 of the video is all that I need. I was wondering if you bottomed it out or if you had to plane to the mark. You would think I would know that before I bought one. Bottoming it out, sez the video. OK. I can do that. The only tricky thing seems to be keeping it tight to the fence and plumb while you plane - to avoid wallowing around.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ono, totally agree with the angst. My luck, I'd get there just to see the one guy that got there first carrying all the tools to his car. And all priced from $1 - $15…


----------



## putty

My luck would be the guy asking me to help load it up!!!


----------



## Ocelot

> My luck would be the guy asking me to help load it up!!!
> 
> - putty


Ah, but then, you could "strain your back" and, to avoid litigation, settle for him moving some of the goodies over to *your *vehicle.

;-)


----------



## ColonelTravis

Here are some pics taken from the eBay listening of the El Cheap-o Bedrock I got last week. First one I've ever owned. Can't wait to use it. Forgot to take the before pics myself, but I've also included some I took after electrolysis. Most of the japanning was already gone, and you can see how one of the sides was repaired, looks like much of the entire side cracked off, probably dropped on the floor, so I figured a full restore wouldn't destroy the value of this thing. The eBay seller did not have any photos of that side of the plane, so you had no idea a repair was done, which is pretty deceitful. I paid $36 so I don't care. If I paid a lot more I'd really care.














































Also, I had a serious problem with the frog adjuster screws. The longer one that moves the frog I got out after several days of trying every method out there. It was bent. I've got a nice straight replacement. The top screw will not turn whatsoever. It was stripping with locking pliers, I decided to give up. I could drill and re-tap and I'd probably try that on a crappy frog but I don't want to crack this one by accident and then have to buy another. I'm gonna file the screw down a little bit so it doesn't look like a tyrannosaur chewed on it. It bugs me I can't get it out but it won't affect the use, so it is what it is.


----------



## Slyy

ColT nice Bedrock pickup. Certainly hard to refute the decietful lack of photos, especially if not otherwise indicated in the description. I'd certainly be exchanging some words. If everything is still nice and square though, for $36 hard to complain too much I suppose, congrats! My Stable Bedrock count stands at 0.


----------



## DLK

> Well I watched that video. Why is it so many woodworking video s feature some guy who behaves like an idiot insulting anyone with average intelligence, but the actual woodworking shown is very good.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> The middle 1/3 of the video is all that I need. I was wondering if you bottomed it out or if you had to plane to the mark. You would think I would know that before I bought one. Bottoming it out, sez the video. OK. I can do that. The only tricky thing seems to be keeping it tight to the fence and plumb while you plane - to avoid wallowing around.
> 
> - Ocelot


Start from the far end and work back towards you and the tongue or groove will help guide the tool. Note how he uses the scrap piece to not only prevent blow out, but to also guide the tool.


----------



## duckmilk

One thing I noticed about the 148 video is the guy started at the near end. I thought you would want to start planing at the far end and work your way back, like I've seen Mosquito do with a molding plane.
Smitty, how do you do it?
Also Smitty, did your 48 come with both sizes of the tongue cutter?


----------



## DLK

Duck. I think it only appears that he started at the near end because the distance traveled was so short. Almost immediately the front part of the plane is on the waste board.


----------



## duckmilk

True, but he did the long edges also and started at the back if I remember correctly. But, I'm not going through that painful intro portion to watch it again ;-)


----------



## Ocelot

I think the scrap board was pre-cut simply because he had done this once before turning on the camera and didn't pick up a fresh piece of scrap when he did the camera shot.


----------



## Ocelot

> Apparently, someone over at WOOD magazine is taking old parts to make planes with. mainly the parts from a Stanley #29…..and make a smooth plane form the parts…Ugly one at that…
> 
> I seem to prefer my No.29 as is…
> 
> - bandit571


I rcvd my wood mag yesterday. Yep. They are making new transitionals out of old.


----------



## bandit571

And, they be ugly ones, too….


> Apparently, someone over at WOOD magazine is taking old parts to make planes with. mainly the parts from a Stanley #29…..and make a smooth plane form the parts…Ugly one at that…
> 
> I seem to prefer my No.29 as is…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> I rcvd my wood mag yesterday. Yep. They are making new transitionals out of old.
> 
> - Ocelot


----------



## JayT

Can one of you post a pic of some kind. It'd be interesting to see what they're doing. I'm planning another transitional frog based infill, a smoother this time, and wonder if they have any ideas worth stealing and improving upon.

I'll see if I can find somewhere in town that stocks the magazine, but don't have very high hopes.


----------



## bandit571

Think wood bodied infill, using the frog from a Stanley No. 29…...as the only metal in the plane…


----------



## DLK

> True, but he did the long edges also and started at the back if I remember correctly. But, I m not going through that painful intro portion to watch it again ;-)
> 
> - duckmilk


ROFLMAO. My sentiments exactly.

Anyway if were me I'd start at the far end. In fact I do all my planing that way.


----------



## SASmith

Here you go JayT


----------



## JayT

Thanks, Scott.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## jmartel

I don't find it very ugly, myself. Don't know why they used sapwood on the side, but other than that I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## donwilwol

I made 2, one like the above, and one with just the frog. They both work surprisingly well. Does that make me a trend setter!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

[email protected] I think it means your creative, ,,and tired because your working on projects in the shop and hijacking plane hoarders 20 hours a day.


----------



## woodcox

JayT, if you hadn't seen it, Sellers posted these awhile ago. 









https://paulsellers.com/2015/03/making-a-fully-adjusting-wooden-bodied-plane/


----------



## JayT

I don't think it looks that bad, either. I'd probably shape the sides a bit different, but that's just personal taste.

woodcox, I have seen that Sellers blog post. Trying to absorb all the ideas and come up with something I like.

It'll look like I'm copying all those guys, but I've been on this train of thought for over a year. My shooting plane was just the first to come to fruition. I'm sure there have been others with the same idea in the past, too.


----------



## ColonelTravis

JayT I love your shooting plane, it's on my to-do list that's full of way too many to-do's.


----------



## duckmilk

Don, you "might" be a trend setter…but you certainly are a craftsman. Your planes are just awesome.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Duck, short strokes on the furthest end of the board's edge, and work your way back until you can cover the length and wrap up with a few long passes. It works with the #45 and the #50 and the T&G planes for me. Wax also helps.


----------



## Johnny7

The Wood magazine plane project reminds me of this Marples plane


----------



## DLK

Is there a way to purchase that wood magazine article? Can some post the reference for it? (Magazine title, volume or issue number, date, article title, author, date, etc. ... enough so that a librarian could find it.)

Is it in issue 234 September 2015?


----------



## Handtooler

D0on, "Make Your Own Transititional Planes" Issue 236 November 2015 p.p. 68-71. I don't see an author listed editors column I think. There's extra information on line @ woodmagazine.com/transititionalplanes. Does this help any?


----------



## DLK

> Don, "Make Your Own Transitional Planes" Issue 236 November 2015 p.p. 68-71. I don t see an author listed editors column I think. There s extra information on line @ woodmagazine.com/transititionalplanes. Does this help any?
> 
> - Handtooler


It helps a lot. I found to day that there is magazine seller in our small town that sells Wood mag. They had issue 235,
but expect new mags. in soon. I almost ordered 234 online. Glad I didn't.

Are you sure? It seems that this article says otherwise.


----------



## Ocelot

Have any of you had any experience with the Chinese hollows and rounds sets selling on eBay?

Here 's 6 pair for $145 delivered.

-Paul


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## theoldfart

Holy cow!!!


----------



## MNclone

Nice work Don. Those look great.


----------



## terryR

Sweet planes, Don! I would guess Ash, but that piece of oak behind the pair throws me…

Progress slowed down on my infill; had to wait for hardware.










^that cap is LN, but I have my own in progress.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…may have to build another one of these…sometime…









Now that I have better chisels to make it with…









Those slots should be easier to make. 









Maybe find some better bolts, too?


----------



## Ocelot

Is that a spill plane?


----------



## bandit571

Called a Traditional Chinese Edge Plane. Will make a nice rebate as deep as anyone could want. Gave this one away as a "door prize" back in June ( Woodstick 2015) so maybe I'll need to build another.

Watched a video on youtube, a chinese woodforking forum set of shows. GE HONG was the name of the "producer". Showed how he makes several different tools, and a few other woodworking items.


----------



## Ocelot

I can't tell from the photos. Is it fenced on the sole so that it makes a fixed width rebate?

Or is it like this?

-Paul


----------



## bandit571

There is a fence on the sole. It could go up to 1" wide, if need be. There are two bolts to the fence, to help it get and stay square. 









Seemed to work nicely….push or pulled.


----------



## Ocelot

Ah! So the bolts are for adjusting the fence. Got it.

-Paul


----------



## bobasaurus

Another interesting one on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Carriage-Makers-Wood-Plane-Very-Rare-/221903870577?hash=item33aa805a71

Brontosaurus plane?


----------



## bobasaurus

And a neat infill:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INFILL-SMOOTH-PLANE-/272003603962?hash=item3f54ad9dfa

Pretty unique design. Check out the box it comes in.


----------



## bandit571

$2 stanley No. 4, T-13…..









Smoothing down a pine plank, after the try planes got it flat..









Well, almost flat, smoother to finish this face up…made a mess..









Will stash all of them shavings into the mailing boxes, for the planes I am selling…...that #4 T-13 MINTY is staying with me, though…works almost as nicely as the Millers Falls No.9 I have….


----------



## Ocelot

If any of you handplane dreamers are around, I'd like to hear what you have to say about hollows and rounds.

I started a thread to ask about them.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/123002

I've got an itch to buy some and I'd like your advice.

Thanks!

-Paul


----------



## Slyy

Interesting mouth on this one:









Frog extends through the bed into the sole? Was a No 7 size.


----------



## bandit571

Had a #8c, T-9 that looked like that…..seemed to work decently enough, though..


----------



## Ocelot

I saw that one on ebay and figured it was unusable. The price was not near low enough to tempt me in the slightest. Somebody probably put in on a surface grinder or even a belt sander and ruined it.

-Paul


----------



## bandit571

Long time ago….









Spent $25 for a Stanley No. 8c, type 9…









But, it did clean up nicely. Wasn't any chatter to the cuts, either..









Just was way too big for the shop..









ala Patrick Leach…..
Sold it about a year ago….for almost twice what I paid for it…


----------



## Ocelot

Well that's amazing!


----------



## bobasaurus

That is a crazy frog extension, very interesting.

I bought this thing off ebay yesterday:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Steiner-Wood-Plane-/262081791825?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=YRAilhXCMZzAgH%252BJQTNCnMzfiJ4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Neat old german plane with an adjustable mouth. I'll refinish it, flatten the sole, and clean/sharpen the iron. I hope it'll make a nice user.


----------



## pastahill

Hey an old German plane in the States. Just a little info about it. This typ of plane is called "Reformhobel " or "Reformputzhobel" . This system was patented by Ulmia in 06.01.1894 and almost every plane manufactur copied ( like Steiner, E.C.E) it. This plane is still in every catalog and very popular in Europe. I think yours is about from the 50th maybe a little earlier. If this plane is good adjusted and sharp it makes very fine shavings. This is the most used plane for finishing in Germany like the No.3 or 4 Stanley in the States. Translated " Reformputzhobel" means : Reform = is the System of the plane, putz = cleaning, finishing and hobel = plane. Steiner is since 1991 out of busines.


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks for the information pasta, that's great to know. I currently have an ECE primus jack and find it annoying to adjust, looking forward to a standard lever cap and mallet adjustments. The sliding mouth piece looks like it will work well.


----------



## MrRon

I am not a tool collector, but I will "rescue" a tool that is of good quality if I see it at a garage sale. I really couldn't understand the physic behind collecting. I'm not condemning those who collect; whether they be stamps, coins or tools. I can see a practical side of collecting. When you check the tool catalogs for planes for example, you will find them selling in the hundreds of dollars and some less "fancy" Stanley and Baily planes in the 60 to 80 dollar range. Rather than paying that much money, it makes a lot of sense to find a good old plane at a garage sale or on CL or E-bay. That goes for all tools. I have found some very good deals at garage sales. I have never used a Clifton or Veritas $300+ plane, but I can't imagine it cutting any better than a restored Stanley plane that I rescued for a few dollars.


----------



## MrRon

I am not a tool collector, but I will "rescue" a tool that is of good quality if I see it at a garage sale. I really couldn't understand the physic behind collecting. I'm not condemning those who collect; whether they be stamps, coins or tools. I can see a practical side of collecting. When you check the tool catalogs for planes for example, you will find them selling in the hundreds of dollars and some less "fancy" Stanley and Baily planes in the 60 to 80 dollar range. Rather than paying that much money, it makes a lot of sense to find a good old plane at a garage sale or on CL or E-bay. That goes for all tools. I have found some very good deals at garage sales. I have never used a Clifton or Veritas $300+ plane, but I can't imagine it cutting any better than a restored Stanley plane that I rescued for a few dollars.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Haven't seen anything like this before:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-No-78-Rabbet-Filletster-Planer-/321892737472?hash=item4af24d61c0:g:nEwAAOSwwbdWHUiN


----------



## theoldfart

You better jump on it Smitty, a low priced one of a kind deal like that only happens once in a life time. I hope!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Whew, I agree with 'one time only' being best. The #78 gets a bad rap already, and this one sure has to whomp…

"the only one I've ever seen like this. I don't know if it's been modified or if its missing parts you're buying this as is."

Uh, yeah, ya think?


----------



## Slyy

I've been staring at this (my first) No. 8, a Union.









Any tips on how to get that out? Still have to make a tote but this so far has me stopped dead in my tracks. Also, what size/pitch would that screw be?


----------



## donwilwol

Drill and easy out?


----------



## racerglen

Jake, I had the same thing with a #4 size Millers Falls, , a buddy did a spot weld of a bolt onto the stub and was able to back it out, attempts at drilling and an easy out had already failed. Not fun.


----------



## Slyy

Don thinking about it but that piece is so short in there, maybe just scared it break out the back? It probably is the only option though. It's inset the hole otherwise I'd at least try nut/bolt and superglue to back it out (no welder) and ive used that before to success. Maybe I'm just too scared? I'll give it a go on Saturday after work.


----------



## DanKrager

Slyy, it's going to be entirely your call, but if I were faced with this problem again, I would fall back to tried and true for me. It's going to be delicate. I would center punch the remnant and drill a hole all the way through it. No fear of penetrating the sole because you'll feel the transition, usually a gap. Then I would fill the hole with Blaster, or my fall-back-go-to-works-every-time AtfA mixture and let it sit overnight. Next day, tap on the end with a small punch and use the appropriate easy out size.

You could always tap the hole and super glue in a stud. I'm not so good at keeping super glue from adding to the problem.

Think positive thoughts. Good luck.
DanK


----------



## lateralus819

Jake just go get one of the kits to remove broken off bolts. It has a drill bit and a bit to remove it.

I had a bolt snap off on a plane just under the boss. It came out just fine. Mine could have sucked as it was a mint #607.


----------



## bandit571

May not be "Dream Worthy"...









British Stanley #4….came in a fancy container, too..









We'll see what the Rehab Cemter can do with this one, eh?


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, do you cringe when you see a plane in a bubble wrap envelope?


----------



## bandit571

Have had worse luck with the cardboard boxes, than the bubble wrap bags. Have yet to have a broken one show up in a bag…...had a DE6c show up broken clean in two in a flat rate box….

I have also opened the flat rate boxes, only to find things all wrapped up in padded envelopes….works, I guess…


----------



## Slyy

Thanks for the tips all, I'll try and let ya know how it goes.

Other question too: anyone know if the Veritas large router plane blades work in a Millers Falls? They say they work in Stanley's and I have no on hand Millers plane to look at but pictures look similar.


----------



## theoldfart

Jake, I have Stanley and MF routers. I'll check and see if they are interchangeable.

ok they are interchangeable 









The MF on the left has a Stanley cutter and the Stanley on the right has an MF cutter


----------



## Slyy

Awesome, thanks to checking Kev!


----------



## DLK

> Thanks for the tips all, I ll try and let ya know how it goes.
> 
> Other question too: anyone know if the Veritas large router plane blades work in a Millers Falls? They say they work in Stanley s and I have no on hand Millers plane to look at but pictures look similar.
> 
> - Slyy


I got the Veritas blades to fit into my Stanley Type 2 number 71* only after filling smooth* the inside of the clamp (the casting was a bit rough). You may have to make such small adjustments with your Miller Falls. Measurer your Miller falls clamp and then contact Veritas. They will find out how close a fit it is. Order one or some and if it does not fit I am sure you can send it back for refund. Lee Valley is very good about such service.


----------



## bandit571

Might have this "Limey Stanley" about tuned up?









Plank this time is a chunk of White Oak…with knots..









Anybody need a plastic knob?









I like the metal one better than that "thing"....Not sure WHAT I'll do with it, though….
Plane itself didn't turn out too hateful…









It is a #4 size Stanley, Made in England….


----------



## ToddJB

Whatchya'll make of this middle craftsman?

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5274622210.html

Google-Fu results in a Craftsman 3740BL 4 Edge plane. Can only find like ebay planes, can't see to find any info.


----------



## Tim457

Todd, I think you've got the ID. What else were you hoping to find out about them? My recollection is those style don't usually make a very good plane, but I'm sure there's exceptions.


----------



## ToddJB

Just curious about it. It's close-ish and cheap, and kinda looks cool, but if it wouldn't make a solid user I really don't want to bother.


----------



## JayT

> Just curious about it. It s close-ish and cheap, and kinda looks cool, but if it wouldn t make a solid user I really don t want to bother.
> 
> - ToddJB


Then don't bother.


----------



## ToddJB

Check


----------



## bandit571

Just arrived via Indianna Pony Express today









Millers Falls made this #3 sized plane for Craftsman Tools. Label on the handle is MINTY. Either brass or gold paint in the lever cap logo. side is stamped as a 3C….sole is smooth, though..









Handles seem to be a M-F Type 2 giancolo wood. About just over $9, counting shipping…..needs a wee bit of clean up, though. May take to the Rehab Center…later.


----------



## donwilwol

> Just curious about it. It s close-ish and cheap, and kinda looks cool, but if it wouldn t make a solid user I really don t want to bother.
> 
> - ToddJB


Its a rebranded Sargent 600. A real Sargent 600 is actually pretty rare, but there are a lot of Craftsman out there. They are pretty much crap as users go. Ok, not even pretty much, they are crap. But if you ever find a Sargent model, let me know.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Will do, Don


----------



## bandit571

Well, after a clean up..









Label on the handle is intact. "Craftsman" Tools There is a brass,gold coloured "CRAFTSMAN" logo on the lever cap..









Sole was barely rusty, just a few spots, no pitting









Wasn't any frog adjust bolt. Wheel is the same as a Millers Falls….









Everything else is a dead ringer for the Millers Falls No.8 I have in the shop…









Right down to the same wood for the handles….Spent under $9 total for this Craftsman #3C


----------



## CFrye

So does the C stand for Craftsman?


----------



## bandit571

Seems to….just like a 4D BB would be a #4 Dunlap plane.


----------



## CFrye

Got it, thanks!


----------



## daddywoofdawg

> So does the C stand for Craftsman?
> 
> - CFrye


means corrugated sole,ribs on the bottom.


----------



## bandit571

Except for the Craftsman planes by Millers falls…









This is stamped on the side of the plane as a 3C…..with the "C" as a capital letter. Otherwise, IF this was a "normal" Millers falls #3 sized plane it would be stamped as a Millers Falls No.3 on the left side of the plane

Iron is stamped as a CRAFTSMAN Made in USA BB

A Dunlap the same size would be a 3D BB and have a long model number stamped in the iron. Just Sears' way to mark the items.


----------



## TheFridge

Might as well start a type 11 collection because that's all I can seem to find. I've been polishing the nuts lately (on my planes  and I think it looks sweet.

Edit: and I lost the damn frog adjustment screw. If anyone has an extra they'd be willing to part with, give me a shout. Thanks.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Thanks for the tips all, I ll try and let ya know how it goes.
> 
> Other question too: anyone know if the Veritas large router plane blades work in a Millers Falls? They say they work in Stanley s and I have no on hand Millers plane to look at but pictures look similar.
> 
> - Slyy


Just need to turn the adjust knob upside down, is what i did with mine.

Depth adjusters


----------



## donwilwol

> Otherwise, IF this was a "normal" Millers falls #3 sized plane it would be stamped as a Millers Falls No.3 on the left side of the plane
> 
> - bandit571


Except a #3 size Millers Falls is a #8. They didn't follow Stanley sizes.


----------



## Ocelot

Well, Fridge, I like your type 11, No 4. I bought a base casting and frog for one and built it up to this awhile back - because I didn't want to spend the $$$ on a whole one. Instead I spent the hours which is worse. Yours looks just right.

-Paul


----------



## terryR

Love me some V-logos!


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Quality wise,I think a millers falls and Stanley about the same?I see Dunlap once and awhile,are they comparable quality?


----------



## donwilwol

> Quality wise,I think a millers falls and Stanley about the same?I see Dunlap once and awhile,are they comparable quality?
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


Close, but considered second level. They can be decent users but not as good as a stanley or top shelf MF's.


----------



## CL810

Which of the Keen Kutter planes is considered their top of line; 1-K or 3-K's?


----------



## Slyy

Thread pitch and screw size for the tote screw on a Union No. 8?

Tried to back out the screw, but so far I cannot get it to budge. Might have to drill out and helicoil.


----------



## ToddJB

1 -K- was like the roundy bedrocks
2 -KK - was like Sargent planes (I believe)
I didn't know they had a KKK line though, Andy. Marketing, I think, would have been a challenge.


----------



## ToddJB

jam


----------



## CL810

Ya Todd, I suspect so! Lol!


----------



## Mosquito

Depends on what you consider "top of the line" I guess…

like Todd said, K series was made by Stanley and was made from their roundy-rock moulds, but lack the frog adjustment screws of later models. You still have to remove the iron to move the frog.

I've got a Keen Kutter book at home, I can look up more specifics in, but pretty sure Todd was accurate with the Sargent made KK series. They have a thicker and tapered iron in them, which I find somewhat nice.


----------



## RGtools

I am 5267 posts behind on this thread. You should marvel for a moment at the accomplishment.


----------



## Mosquito

I would be more impressed if you actually caught up


----------



## pastahill

Is somebody looking for a old Stanley No. 2. Look here . Found it by searching around.


----------



## chrisstef

Looking for a chip breaker for a type 12 Stanley #6. Trade ya for something cool. No pics of my wife though.


----------



## donwilwol

> Is somebody looking for a old Stanley No. 2. Look here . Found it by searching around.
> 
> - pastahill


I've got a couple I'd be happy to let go at that price.


----------



## TheFridge

> Looking for a chip breaker for a type 12 Stanley #6. Trade ya for something cool. No pics of my wife though.
> 
> - chrisstef


You didn't say pics of you were out the question..


----------



## terryR

Heck, I've got pics of Stef's wife if anyone wants to trade…


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye! Fellow bums and Stef…

Still stumbling around this morning….one eye did open up and stay opened, the other? It will open, barely, look around, and then close back up. Going top be one of those days, I see….

Have the pills to take, the inhaler to puff a few…..Mountain Dew to wake the F up with…..boards to bring in from the van…..yep, morning is all planned out…...Have Glazed Donuts sitting in the Kitchen.

Boards MIGHT get turned into a Roy Underhill style of tool tote…..might involve dovetails, too. No rush, even to get them down TO the Dungeon Shop…


----------



## benchbuilder

Good morning all, i am looking for a stanley #5 type. 10, 11, 12 plane bottom. I have a #5 type 10 with a very pitted and ate up bottom. The frog , iron, cap iron and lever cap are in great shape. The tote was broken near the bottom as the knob is also chiped at the bottom edge, these are not unrepairable. So, all i really need is the bottom to make myself a nice usable plane. I would now have a 3,4,5 and 7, just need to get the 5 up and running. I had a #5 type 18, heavy built but gave it to my son to get him started in hand tools. Anyone have one for sale pls let me know. Thanks, Ernie


----------



## bandit571

Go to Ebay, search for …nhplaneparts.com

Eric should be able to fix you right up, and he ships FAST.


----------



## mochoa

I have to admit that lately I've been going down a power tool rabbit hole. I even bought a ROS after having done a ton of woodworking for the last 5 -6 years or so without one.

But last night I finally got the perfect camber on this bad boy and now have a whole new appreciation for it.


















My old baily #4 is still my favorite but I might me falling in love with the 164, it's taken a while to grow on me.


----------



## Ocelot

Under all those chips I can't see if that's a Stanley or a Veritas.

Old Stanley 164 is pretty pricey as I recall.
Do they make a new one?

[Edit] OK. Now I checked. The Veritas has two screws in the top of the tote, so it must be a Stanley. This is one case where the new Veritas is usually cheaper.

-Paul


----------



## chrisstef

Those look like some tasty shaves Maur. That finicky 164 is finally dialed in for ya huh.


----------



## RyanS

Hi all, I'm having some trouble getting my chipbreaker edge to mate properly with the blade. Specifically the center is closing up nicely, but I can see a fair bit of light on the edges where the chipbreaker mates with the blade. Can anyone point me to a reliable method to grind/sharpen the edge to mate properly?


----------



## mochoa

Lie nielsen 164.

Yeah for some reason I couldn't bring myself to put the heavier camber on this bevel up plane.

I think it still needs the paul sellers edge softening treatment but it's just hard to bring myself to do it.


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh I thought it was the Stanley one you had bought and had issues with. But I guess that would be a 62 now wouldn't it. Good to see ya Maur!


----------



## mochoa

good to see you guys to, I'm still around, just don't have much time to post. I skim for the pictures.


----------



## DLK

> Hi all, I m having some trouble getting my chipbreaker edge to mate properly with the blade. Specifically the center is closing up nicely, but I can see a fair bit of light on the edges where the chipbreaker mates with the blade. Can anyone point me to a reliable method to grind/sharpen the edge to mate properly?
> 
> - RyanS


Ask Derek Cohen,
he knows. I'll send the instructions he sent me when I find it. But it may be on his website. Basically you need to grind the correct bevel onto the chip breaker edge and also flatten/steepen the front of the chip breaker too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Ditto on the nod to Derek Cohen, but I'd caution against taking a grinder to the edge of a chip breaker. Most are very soft steel, and only need to be shaped flat in a way consistent with the method for flattening the backs of cutters. IE: scary sharp, DMT or stones will handle the task just fine.

I'm sure the Schwarz talked about it in his on-line blogs at least a few times over the past decade.

And it very much depends on the model plane you're using. I've described a method for Stanley types, but Stanley breakers (and MF, and Union, and Sargent, etc. etc.) are collectively different from the replacement cutter / breaker sets sold by Cosman, for example.


----------



## bandit571

KISS approach: Set chipbreaker onto a metal surface, with the hump on the surface. Take a punch, and a hammer, one good tap in the center of the hump. Flip over to check for any rocking. Next:

I have a beltsander set upside down in my vise. I lock the sander in the "On" position. I hold the chipbreaker at the side of the sander. I am looking to make a "knife-edge" along the inside of the chipbreaker's curved end. I hold the non curved end lower than the belt. I also try to keep the chipbreaker flat. I stop and check for the fit as I go. I also dunk the cb to keep it cool.

I have a smaller beltsander….I can leanthe chipbreaker over, and polish the curved part, as the knife edge will raise a burr. I check to make sure the burr goes away, and not forms on the other side of the edge. More check for fit.

Once the back of the iron is flat, and polished up, THEN I can work on the chipbreaker's fit. Both parts may have deformed a bit from sitting clamped up tight for a few decades…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Yup! That works, done it myself!


----------



## DLK

> ^ Ditto on the nod to Derek Cohen, but I d caution against taking a grinder to the edge of a chip breaker.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


When I said grind I meant on the sharpening stones not on a grinding wheel.


----------



## RyanS

Thanks guys, thats all good advice. To be specific, I'm talking about a standard Stanley chipbreaker on a #6.
Derek and Schwarz have advice about setting a heavy aftermarket chipbreaker, and the advice was in the line of "set the chipbreaker really close (<.01) to the edge and it'll reduce tearout. There wasn't much about mating it to the blade, other than the standard "make sure it mates perfectly". Anyways, I can't set the chipbreaker that close, since there's a bit of camber on the blade.

Bandit, your advice sounds solid. I'm assuming peening the center of the curve gives it a very small spring effect that brings the corners of the chipbreaker down enough?

I'm definitely not going to use the grinding wheel. Sometimes machines just help me make mistakes more quickly…


----------



## bandit571

Ok, about the hammer work:

When you first get the chipbreaker, lay it on a flat surface, with the curved "hump" up. Fingertips out on the edges, try to rock the chipbreaker a bit. IF it does rock, then you can flip the part over, and do the hammer trick. The goal is to eliminate the curve that causes the rocking.

The only grinder work I do is to the irons's edge. Have had way too many that look like this ~. Or worse. mainly from wear, but also earlier attempts at sharpening. I'll mark a line across with a sharpie, and grind to the line. I'll use a square to mark the line. That way, the edge is square to the sides of the iron. Somedays, it do take a bit to correct…..


----------



## RyanS

Thanks Bandit, I'll try that tonight and report back.


----------



## donwilwol

> Thanks Bandit, I ll try that tonight and report back.
> 
> - RyanS


Here is what I've done many times http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/23761


----------



## RyanS

Ok, the chipbreaker seems to be functioning a lot better now.
I followed Bandit's procedure of hitting the inside of the curve with a punch after seeing that it rocked some on my TS top.









Then I flattened/sharpened it in a similar way as shown by Don, except I used a diamond plate instead.
I can still see light between the chipbreaker and blade on one side, but the gap is less than 0.0015. I reassembled it and took it for a test drive, and viola! no more clogging problems.









Also, for your amusement, note my crappy leg vise made with a screw from a car jack. It works ok!


----------



## bandit571

Looks good to me.

As for leg vises….mine uses a pipe clamp…..

The reason I go for the "knife-edge" ? When the two parts are clamped to each other, that thin edge will make better contact across the width, since it will deform just a bit.

Had to do all of the steps listed above on a chipbreaker the other day…..that Millers Falls made for Craftsman No. 3C








That "blue" plane is a made in England Stanley No. 4. It also can make the same shavings on that plank. 
Wood is a plank of White Oak. Hadn't even waxed the sole yet….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Ryan, and Bandit / Don W with the assist!

Here's a new shop entry: Stanley T9 #5 1/2:










I don't think the frog has ever moved.










Haven't touched the iron:


----------



## bobasaurus

Anyone seen "MATADOR" plane irons before? Here is the iron logo from an old german wood body smoother I'm restoring:


----------



## CFrye

That's cool, Allen! Found out any info on it, yet?


----------



## racerglen

Allen the Matador brand is on the iron and chipbreaker for my Ulima smoother, It may have been more than one manufacturer used the irons from a single source ? Quite like mine, heavy iron and 'breaker and takes a great edge.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

So that's a Matador!~


----------



## benchbuilder

Thanks bandit, i will check him out.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Looking for a chip breaker for a type 12 Stanley #6. Trade ya for something cool. No pics of my wife though.
> 
> - chrisstef





> Heck, I ve got pics of Stef s wife if anyone wants to trade…
> 
> - terryR


Oh man, the wifey had to ask what I was laughing so hard about. Thanks for that exchange boys.


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks Glen, my plane looks almost identical though it's a Steiner.


----------



## racerglen

Smitty, a one horned Matador ;-)

Allen, I think there were/are several makers with virtualy identical planes in Germany, much like metal planes here.
I did see a post on them with Ulima being the original patent holder ?


----------



## pastahill

Yes you are right, the patent is hold by Ulmia and Matador is a German company in Remscheid ( thats was Sheffield is or was in England) founded 1848 and belongs now to Kirschen (Two Cherrys). Matador was well known here in Germany for chisels and aftermarked plane irons.


----------



## bobasaurus

That's good to know, pasta. The chip breaker on this plane is really weird… super curved and very stiff. The blade was bent heavily concave from being forced against the breaker by the previous owner, though it seems to spring back to flatish when unscrewed. I'll take a picture of it later.


----------



## Tim457

Here was my good find from today, a type 16 #3C that is in unused condition, still with the factory grind on the bevel. It's basically NOS but since I got it from a garage sale I don't think it counts as that.









There's one tiny spot of rust on the side, but should clean easily. The unusual thing is the box it came in has the SW logo. The blade is stamped 439, so 4th quarter of 1939, and that's quite a while after the SW was done in 1932ish to have extra boxes sitting around.









I almost snorted when they said they only wanted $10 for it. I didn't know it's value and didn't have time to verify there were no breaks etc, so I gave them $20.


----------



## Mosquito

This plane shows no signs of use… all the irons still look factory ground, no wear on the plane, just storage related stuff… Late Type 17


----------



## donwilwol

Nice Mos. Do you plan to use it?


----------



## Mosquito

Undecided as of yet. It's got the bottom half of the original box, but no top half, unfortunately. It may end up just going straight into the collection box at this point


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, you may end up with a 45 for each cutter! Shoulda just bought a full woodies


----------



## Mosquito

That would be nice Kevin lol. I'm actually casually looking to see how many of the types I can pick up. Have 2, 4, 8, 11, 12, 13, 15, and 17 currently 

And who's to say I won't end up with a full set of wooden planes anyway?


----------



## donwilwol

damn collectors anyhow!


----------



## racerglen

Very nice Mos !


----------



## DLK

I suppose *mos* you're buying all these.










One bidder $25. 1 day left.


----------



## Mosquito

I feel like unless a person were to find a similar lot of all kinds of parts for them, you'd be pretty much at "normal" prices on each plane in order to get a whole plane


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

That's like buying a Wife and she only totes in One frying pan


----------



## DLK

> I feel like unless a person were to find a similar lot of all kinds of parts for them, you d be pretty much at "normal" prices on each plane in order to get a whole plane
> 
> - Mosquito


Yes we know. But can *you* resists all those shiny 45 parts. You could use them to make drawer pulls. LOL


----------



## jmartel

> That s like buying a Wife and she only totes in One frying pan
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


Wouldn't be such a bad thing with my wife. If the cooking was up to her, it would be something out of a box every single night.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Excellent score, Mos, Congrats!

I picked up a R5 jack plane, with a Lakeside iron. Rockford, as discussed here before. Quite a rust bucket, but there's hope. And a cool hand-crank grinder with open-frame gears. $15 total, pics tomorrow.


----------



## Mosquito

I actually have pretty good restraint, believe it or not  I went to a local MW-TCA meet today, and bought exactly nothing. I even brought money with me too!

Look forward to the pictures Smitty, the grinder sounds cool


----------



## DLK

> Excellent score, Mos, Congrats!
> 
> I picked up a R5 jack plane, with a Lakeside iron. Rockford, as discussed here before. Quite a rust bucket, but there s hope. And a cool hand-crank grinder with open-frame gears. $15 total, pics tomorrow.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


In case someone can't find the link to the OldTools Archive note I found earlier on Rockford here it is again. (I found it interesting.)


----------



## chrisstef

> That s like buying a Wife and she only totes in One frying pan
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


Lol!


----------



## Slyy

Bit of a cross post.
Went to check out a craigslist ad that simply said "Have some carpenters tools" with no pictures.









Based on the absolutely ambiguous posting I just brought $100. Only thing I actually purchased was a compete unused set of blades for my 45

Did have a lot of stuff though









































Guy said he loved "patent" planes









And never seen any of these in person before:









7'4" long…..









Certainly an impressive personal collection. Guy said pretty much everything was for sale, wanted to thin the heard.


----------



## donwilwol

that is amazing!!!


----------



## bobasaurus

Those are some nice-looking tools. What is that long-bedded scraper(?) plane?


----------



## Slyy

Bob it's a FULLY adjustable no 6-ish sized bench plane from what I could tell. It's adjustable for lateral and depth just like any plane but ALSO for frog angle.









Edit to add: adjustable mouth as well


----------



## bobasaurus

Oh crap, that thing is neat. I wonder how well it works. 1867… incredible.


----------



## Slyy

He had similar pattern in several sizes I think. It was hella cool. The blade has a step guide for depth adjustment welded on the the under side (I think the regular scratch marks on the top side are from it being reversed on the frog by someone unfamiliar with its workings). It was horribly complicated and overly mechanical but it was utterly fascinating.

Seen lots of No3 sized Stanley and several no 2's but this was the first No 1 I've seen or held in person. Honestly couldn't believe how small that thing was. I don't have huge hands and I could maybe get 2 fingers on the tote, seems odd that this was ever offered for any practical use reasons.


----------



## donwilwol

that's by The Metalic Plane Co. http://www.timetestedtools.com/metallicplaneco..html


----------



## summerfi

Did you say that's a 7' 4" plane? What would they use something like that for? They must have had to hitch the mule up to it to pull it.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

My tongue has floor dust on it.,,,,,This is more exciting than judging a Peach Cobbler Contest.


----------



## DLK

*Slyy* Tell us that you took out a small loan and went back for more.


----------



## donwilwol

WAIT, there are peach cobbler contest?


----------



## racerglen

Oh my, 2X Turtle, incredible..
Maybe the 7'4" incher is for planing entire floor boards at one pass ? Hooked to a couple of apprentices ?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

> WAIT, there are peach cobbler contest?
> 
> - Don W


There are if you tell one Aunt that hers was the best you've had and the other ones was listening.!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

> Oh my, 2X Turtle, incredible..
> Maybe the 7 4" incher is for planing entire floor boards at one pass ? Hooked to a couple of apprentices ?
> 
> - racerglen


Maybe it's a stationary jointer when you clamp it upside down on some saw horses ?


----------



## bandit571

Cooper's Jointer.

DonW has a smaller one….


----------



## donwilwol

https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/03/05/coopers-plane/


----------



## Slyy

Yeah sorry got back late! Yes he said it was a coopers jointer. I think the others (including the double iron plane) in the picture with my hand are also coopers planes. I think they were placed in a "jig" and the wood was drawn across the stationary iron.




























His combination plane collection was impressive. I informed him of the number 55 cutters he had that he didn't know what they were and said he had a 55 (he thought) in storage that we could talk about price on.

I am going back, I wouldn't mind entertaining a purchase if anyone sees something they have to have that I could ship to you. He said he goes out and buys new stuff all the time (retired) and this is his vice.


----------



## Slyy

Also: the 45 lives!!! The blades were NEVER used and included the slitter.









I think it's a type 6-7?


----------



## Buckethead

Great find Sly! I want to go just to see, and to talk to the guy. What a treasure trove!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Road Trip !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Those are some unbelievable pics, what a collection of fine tools! And congrats on the cutter set. It's nice to bring that #45 back to life.

EDIT: Humble in comparison, but USPS brought some joy today: SW #140 with custom paint job!










Required action shot:










Now to nail down sharpening a skew'd cutter…


----------



## donwilwol

> I am going back, I wouldn t mind entertaining a purchase if anyone sees something they have to have that I could ship to you. He said he goes out and buys new stuff all the time (retired) and this is his vice.
> 
> - Slyy


I would be interested in any or all of the block planes in this picture.


----------



## terryR

Awesome find, Jake!!!
If that dood had an eBay account…
...just saying…


----------



## Boatman53

Smitty, send me the blade. I'll sharpen it for you. I'm building a jig for sharpening most things and skews are easy and all mine are sharp, trying to find a blade that doesn't fit it. I most likely will be getting a patent on this thing so can't talk much about it but here is a skew in an early prototype. It will look like this when I send it back.










Jim


----------



## waho6o9

Awesome


----------



## ToddJB

Looks great, Jim. Looking forward to the product reveal.


----------



## Ocelot

> Cooper s Jointer.
> 
> DonW has a smaller one….
> 
> - bandit571


Are you going to let this go, DonW!? ;-)


----------



## Slyy

Awesome skew plane Smit, keep hoping to find decent on the bay.

Much success will find you I hope for that jig Jim! It looks like the real deal.

DonW I will talk to him about it. One of the reasons I took that pic. I was thinking "Hmmm never seen a style like this, I know at least one guy who might be interested."


----------



## mramseyISU

> Smitty, send me the blade. I ll sharpen it for you. I m building a jig for sharpening most things and skews are easy and all mine are sharp, trying to find a blade that doesn t fit it. I most likely will be getting a patent on this thing so can t talk much about it but here is a skew in an early prototype. It will look like this when I send it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim
> 
> - Boatman53


Good luck with the patent. Those things aren't cheap. I think my last one ended up costing around $20k.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jake, that skew was a 'bay purchase. I did the 'buy it now,' all it needed was a front knob (had a donor from a $2 parts plane) and a replacement adjuster wheel (also from an auction find donor). Side wall is orig, as are the screws, and those are typically missing. Iron is a SW, a nice surprise that wasn't mentioned in the description. Finally, there's the red paint. I might keep it there, as it actually looks better to my eye than the polished nickel originals. If not, I'll paint it the same color orange that my g-grandad used on the Stanley #103 I have of his. Because that kind of consistency is a recurring theme in the Wood Shop Style Guide.


----------



## JayT

Smitty, sharpening a 140 skew isn't that difficult. When I got mine, the skew of the iron didn't match the body/mouth, so had to be redone. All I did was set up the plane, advanced the iron until the whole cutting edge was showing and marked it with a Sharpie (actually a Milwaukee Inkzall marker-works waaaaay better than a Sharpie, check them out if you get a chance).

Used the grinder to grind back to the line at 90 degrees, then ground the bevel until it was even all the way across. A few minutes freehand on the stones after that and it was making beautiful shavings.


----------



## Trakem2

Chris Schwarz's blog at Popular Woodworking has a article on correcting and sharpening skew blades using a simple homemade wood jig. Here is the article: http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/correct-the-skew-on-a-plane-blade-or-chisel


----------



## bobasaurus

Here's an interesting ECE plow plane ending soon:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ECE-Plough-Plane-No-30S-With-6-Blades-NIB-/141807082935?hash=item21045c5db7:g:T3oAAOSwo6lWJrHu

It's apparently kind of awkward to use (from my limited googling for info).


----------



## Mosquito

Wonder why people think it's awkward to use? It doesn't seem like it would be much different from non-handled wooden plow planes before?


----------



## bandit571

Seems I "won" a Type 10, No. 7c…...AND a brass nut for the rear handle…....now just have to find a rear handle for it, going to take a bit of clean up first…....Parts are supposed to get here by next monday or so, will get a few pictures when they show up…..

It just might fit in with the Type 10, No. 6c????


----------



## bandit571

Well….I did win a Brass nut for the rear handle….now just have to find the wood part.

All the other bolts are there, knob looks to be in decent shape. Base has just two Patent Dates. No frog adjust bolt was used, so this is before the type 11 ones.

Would have cost too much in gas ( and LUNCH) to drive over there and pick it up. It is on the east side of Columbus,OH….almost 90 miles one way from here. $12.99 for the parts, $9 in shipping. Not too bad so far for a T-10 No. 7c? Brass nut was $3.50. I MIGHT know where an old junker #5 is, might get that just for the rear handle….


----------



## donwilwol

It seems through some unintentional process, based on some incurable addiction, I'm building a set of flat side Bedrocks. I just won a 605 1/2. I bid $100 assuming I would get beat by a long shot.

I'll admit I've been busy, and not paying a whole lot of attention, but isn't $100 shipped still pretty cheap for a completely restorable flatside 605 1/2?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Good price I think,, 5 1/2's are not that common,, The prices will only go up on good Bedrocks


----------



## DLK

I picked up a nice wooden dado/rebate plane made by Auburn tool company today. It is however missing the (double) knicker. Can anyone sell me one, or make me one, or tell me how to make one?

You can see a picture of a complete one on e-bay here

I can post pictures of the one I have when I find my Camera but it looks the same.


----------



## bandit571

Well, THIS showed up in today's mail…









Seems to be a type 10? 22" long, and is a "c" model..









Rear handle was missing when I won it, have another one to repair to use for now, front knob will need a wee bit of clean up..









But I think the Dungeon Shop now has it's Stanley No. 7c T-10…..it will go along side my No.6c, T-10…..So far, have just under $25 in this project, counting a brass nut for the rear handle…not too bad???


----------



## terryR

Don, I could try a knicker.
I'll need a sketch, though.
Cannot see the knicker on the eBay plane…or it's a funny shape?


----------



## DLK

> Don, I could try a knicker.
> I ll need a sketch, though.
> Cannot see the knicker on the eBay plane…or it s a funny shape?
> 
> - terryR


That is in essence the problem. What is the shape of the knicker? What I think I might d0 is (1) try some off of some other planes I have from other manufacturers? (2) Try to make one out of wood to get a template. Perhaps I can get this done this weekend. I was kid of hoping someone could just tell me where to buy one or what the shape is or something.


----------



## bandit571

A "battleship" has docked in my plane till…









Got a few shavings out of it, too..









Sole did clean up nicely, though..









Not too bad, less the $25 ( shipping included) for a Stanley No.7c, Type 10?


----------



## terryR

Don, is there a recess that the knicker fits into? That might determine the overall shape?
The new knicker just needs to fit the plane and offer a sharp edge to the wood.
Sounds simple enough?


----------



## DLK

I think so. The recess in the inside. I'll have to more closely examine it.
I'll get back to you


----------



## donwilwol

> Cooper s Jointer.
> 
> DonW has a smaller one….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Are you going to let this go, DonW!? ;-)
> 
> - Ocelot


I just saw this scrolling back looking for Don's knickers. wait! That doesn't sound right either!

Terry/Don, I can probably dig up a similar knicker if you show it again.


----------



## bandit571

Hyperkitten seems to think that plane is a Type9?


----------



## donwilwol

> Hyperkitten seems to think that plane is a Type9?
> 
> - bandit571


Type 10 will have a frog adjuster, type 9 will not.


----------



## DLK

*Terry* and *Don W*: I'll pm you guys after I take some photos and measurements. I don't have anything similar so I don't really know what it is supposed to look like, I'll only be guessing. You probably won't here from me until tomorrow.


----------



## DLK

This is an amusing sharpening of a moulding plane.


----------



## summerfi

I would say that's one step down from the people who turn old planes into lamps and pencil holders. I don't understand that kind of humor.


----------



## DLK

At the end he says:No usable planes were injured during photographing for this post. Irreparably damaged moulding plane courtesy of Peter McBride.


----------



## summerfi

I saw that. To me, an old tool doesn't have to be usable to have value. In my opinion he was disrespectful of the tool, it's history, it's maker, and it's previous owners. Even if damaged, an antique has historical value. An old plane isn't just a chunk of wood, it has a history. Besides, unusable is subjective. I've seen few old tools that can't be repaired. If it can be made, it can be re-made. Unless, of course, you don't value it and don't feel it's worth the time and effort. That's just my opinion and others may vary. Now you can tell me to lighten up, and I'll be OK with that.


----------



## TheFridge

Lighten up and make me a saw bob.

Sound good?


----------



## Johnny7

> That s just my opinion and others may vary. Now you can tell me to lighten up, and I ll be OK with that.
> 
> - summerfi


*Bob*
I won't be telling you to lighten up-your post summarizes my feelings exactly-that tool lasted 100 years, and some jack ass destroyed it for a joke (which wasn't even funny)


----------



## DLK

O.K. my apologies for posting the disrespectful link. Please be assured I would treat an old plane that way.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, i vent about steam punkers the same way. Desecration in the name of art, BS!!!!


----------



## upchuck

Here is a link to the provider of the "sharpened" molding plane.
http://www.petermcbride.com/oldtools/
I've followed Peter McBride on the Old Tools List for a few years. I trust his judgement about the best use of an artifact.


----------



## DLK

> O.K. my apologies for posting the disrespectful link. Please be assured I would *NOT* treat an old plane that way.
> 
> - Combo Prof


typo


----------



## DLK

> Cooper s Jointer.
> 
> DonW has a smaller one….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Are you going to let this go, DonW!? ;-)
> 
> - Ocelot
> 
> I just saw this scrolling back looking for Don s knickers. wait! That doesn t sound right either!
> 
> Terry/Don, I can probably dig up a similar knicker if you show it again.
> 
> - Don W





> Don, I could try a knicker.
> I ll need a sketch, though.
> Cannot see the knicker on the eBay plane…or it s a funny shape?
> 
> - terryR


Her is my best guess of what the knicker should look like.


----------



## summerfi

This is a Sandusky Tool Co. plane. I thought I'd show the knicker for reference. It looks a lot like your drawing, Don, only of course narrower for this plane.


----------



## DLK

Thanks Bob. Showing off your knickers is very helpful.


----------



## terryR

Looks pretty straightforward…Bob, how thick is the steel?
Wow, a 4" long knicker?


----------



## donwilwol

http://longisland.craigslist.org/atd/5225715649.html

Someone posted this on Facebook. Very different.


----------



## TheFridge

I like how they added 3 pics from ever so slightly different angles.


----------



## DLK

> Looks pretty straightforward…Bob, how thick is the steel?
> Wow, a 4" long knicker?
> 
> - terryR


Maybe 4" is longer then necessary, I was just guessing, but it needs to be at least 3.5" I think. Maybe Bob can tell us what the length of that Sandusky knicker is. Thickness should be between 1/8" and 3/16".

Here is a picture I found on the web on which I based some of my guessing:


----------



## DLK

> http://longisland.craigslist.org/atd/5225715649.html
> 
> Someone posted this on Facebook. Very different.
> 
> - Don W


*You need to buy this!*


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like you could perch a youngster on the front for weight. Must need two people to push!


----------



## donwilwol

> Looks pretty straightforward…Bob, how thick is the steel?
> Wow, a 4" long knicker?
> 
> - terryR
> 
> Maybe 4" is longer then necessary, I was just guessing, but it needs to be at least 3.5" I think. Maybe Bob can tell us what the length of that Sandusky knicker is. Thickness should be between 1/8" and 3/16".
> 
> Here is a picture I found on the web on which I based some of my guessing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Combo Prof


I've seen these before. I was sure I had one, but I can't find it.


----------



## bscalled

Don W I posted that double-handled plane on FB-very curious as to what it was for, presumably took two to use it.

Saturday I visited a tool dealer's garage sale, and asked if he had any unusual planes. He sold me this (I assume) user-made plane, with a tote that looks like… what it looks like. 









(One tote that may be a knob.) Used flat the tote points backward, which is unhelpful. It twists sideways both ways so maybe it is a shooting board plane, used on its side? In which case the tote would be more useful. 









It lifts off too, which is upsetting. (The Bobbitt Patent Plane, perhaps.) Unusual, I think so! But deliberate too, so there must be a reason for it.


----------



## TheFridge

Huh huh huh. 


> - bscalled


----------



## bandit571

Don't let Stef see that….


----------



## summerfi

> Looks pretty straightforward…Bob, how thick is the steel?
> Wow, a 4" long knicker?
> 
> - terryR


The knicker on the Sandusky plane is 1/8" thick and 5-5/8" long.

That big double plane must have been made by the same guy that invented the bicycle built for two.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Bob!

I've seen steel that shape in a pile on eBay, or somewhere, but had no clue what it was at the time. I think I can…


----------



## bobasaurus

That phallic tote is really hilarious. I wonder if it gets straighter the more you use it? Hah.

I tried stropping for the first time. Sure makes a nice edge:










Jointing some 8/4 walnut, very satisfying.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Amazing.! Put a little cheese powder on those shavings and a RC soda pop and call it snack time.


----------



## terryR

Damn, Allen. Nice shavings!

How do ya like that jointer? Haven't heard much about it.


----------



## terryR

Almost done!
yeah, I'm slow sometimes…


----------



## daddywoofdawg

TheFridge: maybe it needs polishing,maybe with some hand lotion.  Ha Ha


----------



## duckmilk

LAWL at the Bobbitt Patent Plane


----------



## duckmilk

When is the final reveal Terry?


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks Turtle and Terry. I like the LN 7 1/2 a lot, but it suffers from a couple annoyances. No lateral adjustment is a flaw on a jointer where you need to make square sides and even cuts… my fingers are just not as accurate as a norris-style adjuster like on the Veritas. And the lateral adjustment moves every time I change the depth due to friction between the blade and adjusting knob. The adjustable throat piece was also very tight, almost seized. Had to lap the sides a touch on a diamond stone, and now it's okay.

But the blade is a full 1/4" thick and the cuts I can get off it when freshly sharpened are remarkable. If I were buying one new I would probably lean towards the Veritas, but since I got mine at a good price off Craigslist I think I did well.


----------



## jmartel

Allen, what are those two screws in front of the blade for? Adjustable mouth?


----------



## bobasaurus

Yep, you losten them to adjust the mouth. Not as nice as using a front knob like on the jack, but it works.


----------



## chrisstef

Whatta ya tryin to say bandit lol?

Gawd that is a sweet walnut shave.

Ive got not much to add. Carry on.


----------



## terryR

Duck, as soon as UPS brings mo' brass. 

Thanks, Allen!


----------



## donwilwol

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/atq/5252956007.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ The story of that plane coming to America has got to be a good one! If tools could talk…


----------



## ShaneA

Just a bit out of my price range Don. Do you think the 1729 is from the year it was made, or more of make/model number?


----------



## donwilwol

> Just a bit out of my price range Don. Do you think the 1729 is from the year it was made, or more of make/model number?
> 
> - ShaneA


The owner seems to think its the year. I just don't know!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Could be the serial number, right? lawl


----------



## ToddJB

I've had some bourbon from the same era


----------



## DLK

You can't really know the significance of a number on a plane unaccompanied by a makers logo/signature. However it human nature to date our achievements, so I think it is very very likely to be the year it was made. On the otherhand
1729 is the year comet Sarabat was observed. This is the largest comet we have observed so I'm going to go with that. I.e the plane commemorates comet Sarabat. (It least its a good story.) Somebody should go get it.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Maybe, the guy was liquored up when he got to the number carving.


----------



## summerfi

Maybe $17.29 was the original price. LOL
It could be that old, but I'm not ready to risk it. It could have been made in 2009 in China. It's not very beat up. If it's really 285 years old it sure has been taken good care of.


----------



## summerfi

Pictures from this site. It would be fun to make a reproduction of a plane like this.


----------



## ToddJB

Those are pretty cool!


----------



## DLK

The discription for this e-bay Stanley 2 sounds like poopycat:

Stanley No # 2 Plant - No Sweatheart - This plane has been glass beaded and primed & painted. - BUYER BEWARE: I think this plane has seen conflict in several wars, someone staped in the repaired tote #18 on both sides (Go Figure, maybe IQ). The knob has been repaired, the tote profile in the terrible sole casting is missing in action, lateral lever is bent on frog, frog has original japanning, blade is unmarked and has pitting and curved corners on cutter, lever cap is broken, dang near worthless, chip breaker is there, (No blue ribbon winner either) - This is a good joke to pull on a serious tool collector or throw in a pond to see the rings. (but please don't polute) - Again Buyers Beware - Signed one of the original rough riders (not) - Please see all photos and ask questions before bidding, if you have questions. - THANKS!!


----------



## chrisstef

What do you guys assume the value of a complete #45 with original box is? There's one on the craiger and im tempted.


----------



## JayT

Depends on condition, but I'd say around $150-175 for one in average useable condition with a full complement of cutters. I've seen them sell for a lot more and a lot less on ebay, but if he's only listing on C-list, though, its a limited market of buyers that will see it.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks bud. Id put it in good to great condition JayT. I think id spring 150 for it but anymore and im looking at a LN LAJ.

Here's the linky poo …. https://hartford.craigslist.org/atq/5242317983.html


----------



## ToddJB

Why don't you just offer him some of your BO? Seems like an odd request but you have plenty to spare.


----------



## jmartel

So I just discovered that Craftsmanstudio.com (LN dealer amongst other things) has their showroom only about 45 min from me. Might actually be able to see LN stuff in person now before placing an order.

I think the next purchase is either a LN Rabbeting block plane or a LN/LV shoulder plane.


----------



## Tim457

Stef that's in nice condition with the box, the extra packet of spurs, and the label on the SW cutter box is still glossy. That's pretty solid. I'd take a parts list with me and verify that nothing is missing down to the set screws. See if you can charm the owner with your love of old tools and get a deal on it. I don't know if they came with the screwdriver at that point or not.


----------



## DLK

I agree and moreover Stef thats a nice looking 45, that may be worth the $200. I might buy it if it if I could. At least make an offer.


----------



## chrisstef

Smelling like low tide is a bad thing todd?

Thanks for the input fellas. I think in gonna throw out an offer or maybe even a partial trade. We'll see how it goes. Get my wheel n deal on.


----------



## JayT

In that condition, $200 isn't out of line at all. I'd still try to talk him down, especially with that last line in the ad.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That #45 is a solid BUY. Good luck!


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, get it boy!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yikes Stef. I usually vote for the LN….but that bugger is nice.



> I think the next purchase is either a LN Rabbeting block plane or a LN/LV shoulder plane.
> 
> - jmartel


LN rabbet block is sill the most used joinery plane in my shop…..by far.


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, that's the direction I'm leaning, but it depends on where my parents get me a gift card to (LV or LN).


----------



## jmartel

Got my #8 all sharpened up tonight. Didn't get the chance to take it for a test drive though.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow Stef, that's nice. Willing to negotiate to an interested collector! You'll have to pretend like you're a collector to be able to negotiate though.


----------



## jmartel

How many cutters came with the 45? Just saw these 2 on CList.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/tls/5302221135.html
http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/tls/5292335779.html


----------



## waho6o9

I think 45 cutters came with the kit.


----------



## JayT

The number of cutters with the #45 changed during their manufacture as Stanley added a few sizes. IIRC, they started with 17 or 18 and the last ones had 21.

Those are both a good price. I'd probably jump on the first one.


----------



## Tim457

Jmart that first one looks to be in great condition and as complete as you can tell from the pictures. Even has the screwdriver. It actually has 21 cutters because it has the slitting cutter installed. Make an appointment and get that if you can. If you don't want it, another LJ will.


----------



## Mosquito

^ I would probably jump on both of those lol


----------



## houblon

I found this plane in a local antique store that is more known for jewelry. The front is stamped 
Taber plane co, New Bedford Ma., with a patent data of 2 28 1865.



















A google search leads to Don's identical plane. As you can see, the blade is not supported on its entire length by the wooden body. It touches the body only at the mouth.



















Some more searching yields this description of the patent

According to the patent, you should be able to adjust the blade angle by raising the iron blade rest, but on my plane it has no threads. Still according to the patent, you should also be able to adjust the cutting depth by tightening the cap screw. Since the blade is supported only at the mouth and at the upper rest, this will spring the blade and thus change the blade depth.

I tried it and it works surprisingly well. With a quarter of a turn you can go from thick to fine shavings.










I get no chatter, but that is just pine. Still I find this interesting. Usually people are concerned if an iron is not seated flat on a frog surface. Maybe it is not needed after all?










The iron is tapered and laminated. The cap iron is curved heavily, such that tightening it alone does add some spring to the blade.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Houbion, that is a Unique plane you found. First I've seen. I'll trade you Five pocket knives and a clock radio for it.


----------



## racerglen

Not being able to get too much done the past week due to a cut from the blade on this $4.99 rosewood number, decided to take it easy and get it as operational as I could..








Had posted in state of shop thread but it's a brand new made in India plane that I bought, thinking if nothing else there's enough rosewood in it's 6 and a half inches for plane knobs etc.









To get to this state..eased off the acute chip breaker end (friend's hydraulic press) straightened and cleaned up the chute in the bottom of the wedge as well as removing the slippery finish on its back, straightened the mouth, honed the blade, and tried it, pulling rather than pushing so my palm wasn't getting upset ;-) that produced some fine shavings but was "bouncy"..a chance placing of the body on a bench without this n' that on it showed a week and a bit in my 20% humidity shop had changed the flat sole it arrived with, so a trip to the stationary belt sander fixed that. now we'll see what happens when I can use it properly.

Oh and Red's OCD kicked in during all this.. the top of the chipbreaker wasn't square..it is now :-0


----------



## duckmilk

Stef, what's the story on the craigslist #45? Did you decide not to do it?


----------



## TheFridge

Jmart, I have a veritas rabetting block and it is a champ. Hard decision you have there between LV/LN.


----------



## bobasaurus

I tried out a LN rabbeting block at their hand tool event in Denver yesterday. Nice little tool, seems solid and cuts well. No adjustable mouth, but I guess that doesn't matter much for trim/joinery work.


----------



## terryR

.


----------



## terryR

Done!

This infill started as a Winchester jack which I chopped at the front and rear. Wood is Bubinga.

Stats: 
length 8.5" 
width 2" 
weight 4.75 pounds



















I made the iron from 3/16" O1, the chipbreaker from 1/4" mild steel, the lever cap from 1/2" brass, the infill knob from 1" and 1/4" brass rod, and the brass infill screws from 1/4" brass rod.

My chipbreaker could use some finer shaping, but we made shavings nonetheless! Since this smoother is 2" wide, it creates a fair amount of 'drag' and a better-shaped tote would certainly make shavings more fun. I had originally planned a taller, rounded tote but chose the coffin shape in the end.










A big THANKS to Don for putting up with so many questions! I've learned a lot, and am ready for the next chapter…


----------



## JayT

Dang, Terry, that looks sweet! Very nice job.


----------



## ToddJB

> I tried out a LN rabbeting block at their hand tool event in Denver yesterday. Nice little tool, seems solid and cuts well. No adjustable mouth, but I guess that doesn t matter much for trim/joinery work.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Allen, LJ Walden and I went Friday. Just missed ya

Terry, stunning. Does the chip breaker just set on the blade by friction or do they fasten somehow?


----------



## bobasaurus

Damn Terry, that thing is inspiring. I want to make one now. Are the brass dots on the sides threaded or riveted/peened in place? The shaping on the lever cap is mind blowing, well done.

Sorry to have missed ya Todd. It's always fun playing around with lie nielsen's whole inventory. I didn't buy any LN tools this time, but I did order an axe head from the black bear forge guy… should be really nice.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, gents!
Blade and chipbreaker attach via the usual screw; although I had to purchase a long one for the thick iron.
The brass dots are threaded into the plane's sides and the wood.

oh yeah, 50 degree bedding angle…


----------



## terryR




----------



## bobasaurus

Did you use wood turning tools on that brass? I've used files and a carbide tool before when turning brass and it wasn't easy…


----------



## yuridichesky

Hi to all!

Terry, this one is a killer, congrats on the great build! (Hurried to the shop to build a hand plane…)


----------



## racerglen

A real beauty Terry !


----------



## CL810

Gorgeous work Terry!


----------



## chrisstef

> Stef, what s the story on the craigslist #45? Did you decide not to do it?
> 
> - duckmilk


I sent the guy an email over the weekend. Still waiting on the hear back. It was probably a good thing because I ended up spending a few extra coins at the swap meet over the weekend. Sooo … while I got ya guys, whats the panel's opinion on the #39 dado planes? I picked up a pretty nice, complete 1/2" at the swappy swap. Ill be cleaning it up this week sometime but no pitting, full depth nickers, maybe 70% japanning and a surprisingly sharp iron.

Terry - love the infill. Looks like an old school pimped out cruiser.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, again! This was my first attempt at an infill…a few imperfections to improve on next time.

Allen, I used carbide chisels on my prototype, mostly a pointy shaped easy wood tool. HSS just caused chatter. For the real knob, I had it secured with 1/4-20 threaded brass rod as you see in the photo. I think this was less secure than a steel threaded rod since I had terrible vibrations the entire time. I had to shape this knob with files only. It worked, but was quite slow!

Will not use threaded rod for securing again…want a metal lathe badly! But common sense says to wait until after our cross-country move. 

Guys, give an infill a try! Just find someone smart like Yoda, and copy His build to save time.

Hours of work; minutes of frustration; years of friendship. (I hope)


----------



## DLK

You're the man Terry. Nicely done.


----------



## duckmilk

That looks really nice Terry.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

A Ton of Handwork there Terry !!, I'm impressed with the outcome. How many hours in the build.?
Jeff


----------



## terryR

Thanks. Jeff, I didn't try to count the hours.


----------



## Tim457

Terry that chip breaker, and the whole plane in fact, is so sweet. Did you shape the chip breaker entirely by files as well? Very impressive work sir. Would a makeshift steady rest help with the vibration? I have almost zero lathe experience.

Never had a chance to use a 39 stef, so you'll have to be the one that tells us how it works.


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds fair to me Tim. Where's Smitty? He's got one of everything, maybe hes used one. Lemme try something .. its been a while so im not sure if the signal still reaches him but …..


----------



## bandit571

Stanley No.39?









Happen to have the 3/8" wide one…









It comes with two nickers, and usually cuts a 3/8" wide dado across the grain with ease. 









Right now….I could really use one of these…..


----------



## chrisstef

Yup, that's the one bandito. From what ive read it works well in soft woods but not so well in hard woods. I couldn't pass it up either way.


----------



## duckmilk

Did I say once before, I'd really like to drink with Bandit? In fact, I think you agreed, Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup. N im talkin an old fashion sit down. One of those sessions where ya drink until your teeth are floatin, ya finally get up and you gotta grab the chair so you dont fall over.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Someone call?

I knew Bandit came by one recently, and I believe LJ Arlin has the full set. I've seen them occasionally at fleas and such, one as recent as last week. They remind me of the #78, only with a thinner handle that resembles (if it isn't a dead on match for) the #238, 239 and 248 family of rabbets.

Never been seriously tempted to bring one home. Why? Because I really don't do 'dimension lumber' woodworking. When stuff is jointed and faced with hand planes, it's about getting them smooth and ready for joinery; a dado set for a certain width would be somewhat frustrating. It's flawed thinking, of course, but that's where I am.

Because they're not skewed, a #46 would likely be a better dado plane than the #39 series.

Of course, YMMV and it's your excellent leadership (and Bandit's testimonial) that may end up convincing all of us that we need these tools. The whole set. Ya never know!


----------



## bandit571

Sit around the poker table, bottle of Everclear, a 2lt of Pepsi and play cards until the stuff is gone…..BTDT. Overnighters in the Armory….

Pills for the back are here….leg is numb. Starting to feel the pain meds now…..no shop time will be had….Wheeeeee!


----------



## CL810

You make it sound like it's hard to convince us we need more tools. ;-)



> ....your excellent leadership (and Bandit s testimonial) that may end up convincing all of us that we need these tools. The whole set. Ya never know!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


----------



## bandit571

The hardest part with the No.39? Finding one WITH an iron, then finding an iron that fits that plane. 
nhplaneparts does have the bolts and nickers, but NOT the irons….I had to make mine.

used My Stanley No.5-1/2 today. It is the lightest of the "jointers" I have. Needed to add bevels around the edges of a bottom for the tote I'm building…









Did I mention that the bottom panel is 4/4 white oak? Lots of shavings were hitting the floor. i think there might be more work for that old plane later, after the glue ups….


----------



## woodcox

Good show bandit. Cool to see the box go together this way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just re-read B&G, they are skewed. Here we go, CL810! Lawl


----------



## chrisstef

Skewed they are. And I could see how the irons go missing. Very slim and only held down with the cap. No chance on getting it derusted last night, cutting in a two tone wall took quite a bit longer than anticipated. Id also like to say that even the best of Behr paint, still sucks. Thin, runny and not enough open time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm a PPG guy, and agree Behr sucks. Tried it on two different occasions, didn't like it.


----------



## jmartel

We have that same Behr paint in our house. It sucks. It's peeling off the walls in a couple places. No more for me, I'm sticking with Sherwin Williams (when they have it on sale).


----------



## Tim457

Skewed irons you say? I'll definitely be on the lookout for any 39's.

I saw someone mention that Highland Hardware carried Stanley parts kits. I wish I'd known that sooner because they are sold out. Highland's price for a Stanley Bench Plane Screw Kit was $9.99 and Stanley's price for it is $25.91 and doesn't even list what comes with it.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/benchplanescrewkit.aspx
http://servicenet.dewalt.com/Parts/Search?searchedNumber=12-702&searchType=0


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Just ran across this today:


----------



## bandit571

Figured I could at least try to get this one in usable shape..









Seems to be an early Stanley 9-1/2? Nothing stamped in the side. 









Older cap iron. Brass wheel in the rear…









If you are looking for the eccentric arm, these didn't have one…yet. Iron is a bit worn out, though..









And a few chips BEHIND the mouth shouldn't hurt anything..









Not sure what type of iron to replace with. This one has all sorts of patent dates on it. Rest of the base looks good..









Slider for the adjustable mouth work easily…

It does have a "GGT" or CCT stamped into one side, though.

Fix it up, or sit it on a shelf?


----------



## donwilwol

That's pretty early Bandit.


----------



## terryR

I like to see irons completely used up like that! Someone used the tool as intended.
Still looks square, too.


----------



## Mosquito

Terry, your plane turned out awesome!

So how long until we can buy kits?


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Mos.
Custom irons, knickers, knobs, and anything else you can sketch available now. 










^knicker…jeez, I hope it works!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I rarely see these old excelsior planes reconditioned. Personally, I can't find a reason to do any more than clean & oil these as I have several good user block planes and these old Stanley's have a past I can't come to strip away. As used up as they are they represent an age when times were tough and money was short. How many boards did this ole plane skate across to be in the state it is in.? It is a picture worth framing, or displaying. In my opinion it's a collector Bandit and not a user. I would just lightly clean it and find a replacement lateral lever for it.
Jeff


----------



## jmartel

Does this count as a hand plane? Looks close enough, but powered.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/tls/5287391783.html


----------



## ColonelTravis

Went to an antique show today, wasn't expecting anything, saw a Bedrock 605 1/2 with no price tag, was expecting a bazillion dollars, and the guy said "$35." He also had a nice #6 (Type 9) and I bought both for $60. The Bedrock is missing a small chunk from the back side (not the sole) and the knob might need to be replaced, I'm not sure, it's missing wood at the bottom. I live in Texas and see at most 1-2 Bedrocks a year, if I see them at all. The past two months, I've bought 2 Bedrocks for $68. Unreal.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A package today!!










And now I can cut those semicircles that have been eluding me!










Action shots later tonight, I hope!


----------



## summerfi

ooooh Smitty, this must be your lucky day.


----------



## richardwootton

I'm showing my ignorance here Smitty, but what is that?


----------



## bobasaurus

Smitty, what is that plane again? I vaguely remember seeing the design once but I can't recall what it does. Terry, that is a nice knicker… did you grind and heat treat it yourself? I received my first molding plane today off the bay, a #16 round from Bensen & Crannel in Albany marked J. Lavens:










I just wanted to mess around with one since I've never used molding planes before. I guess I should be looking for a matching hollow now.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, sorry about the popcorn, ran outa shavings!


----------



## summerfi

Do I see a new miter box in Kevin's future?


----------



## Tim457

Man Smitty, you definitely get the cool toys. After Kevin dangled the carrot there was no stopping you. We need a video of it in action if you're willing to use it.

Richard & Allen, it's a Stanley 57. Check Patrick's Blood & Gore for more info, but it's for cutting perfect semicircles or core boxes.


----------



## donwilwol

That's quite a non collector piece there Smitty.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, could be


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, could be , You do know you are the enabler in this deal!

Stooopid double postings, LJ's possessed tonight!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, it makes shavings!










And a handsome groove!










This may take a bit of 'cypherin.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hmmmm….


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I think the pattern makers cut the semi circle with a band saw close to final size then finished with the core box plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Seek ye instruction, Paduan (he said to himself)...
http://chestofbooks.com/crafts/machinery/Shop-Practice-V1/The-Core-Box-Plane.html#.VkqB6lJOLv4

And things progress.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

That plane looks like it actually might Fly.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And the Galoot did Grin…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's not fast, but it sure does work!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A touch of sanding, as suggested in the link above.










Now, what can I do with this new capability? Is there any practical use for such cuts?


----------



## CL810

Now that is some neat stuff there, Smitty.


----------



## CFrye

Smitty, is that the tool that flutes are cut with?


----------



## theoldfart

Bravo old man, your lucky I didn't find those instructions! Mighta had second thoughts. Enjoy buddy.


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty, that's really cool. You've figured out how to do full half rounds. If you extend the bearing sides upward, maybe apart some, could you cut lengthy coves in a 3/4" board? They are smaller sections of a circle…

Fun isn't it?
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shallow coves with thicker strips (bearing sides). Shallow and wide would be tough to do consistently well.

Kevin, thanks for offering this plane, it's fun! Not sure at all what I will find to do with it as far as a project, but you never know.

Candy, not a flute cutter. Actually, I've wonder how that fluted trim on doorways of old, for example, before the industrial revolution, were made…


----------



## ColonelTravis

Smitty that's an awesome plane, does someone else around here have one of those? I've seen it before, not in person but online.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Just got this Martin Doscher dado plane from the late 1800s.










Wanted to pass along a cleaning solution that I found on woodcentral.com. I am sure it's overkill for this sort of job but apparently it's from an antique restorer, just wanted to try it, all I know is I'm satisfied.

8 fl oz Pure turpentine 
4 fl oz Denatured alcohol 
2 fl oz White vinegar 
1 fl oz Murphey's Oil Soap 
1 fl oz Brasso 
1 tspn houshold Ammonia

While back I bought a package of StopLoss bags for varnish and I keep this mixture in one, too. Since you can get rid of most the oxygen, I'm hoping this stuff will last a while. You can fill up almost one bag with the formula. Does a nice job cleaning off the plane, smells fresh, feels really good in your hands.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Col., I believe Kevin's discovery, showed here some months ago, that you're thinking of. It seems the plane wanted a change of scenery / didn't play well with OF's other toys.

EDIT: Solution looks like a keeper!


----------



## Mosquito

Sweet stuff Smitty! Wonder if a plow plane a few times would make things quicker with that, kind of like using a rabbet plane before moulding planes


----------



## yuridichesky

Smitty, I wouldn't stop making shavings with this gizmo until running out of wood if I were you 

Cool stuff, really is.


----------



## yuridichesky

Some teaser of new shop-made plane (currently under construction): skew rabbet plane convertible into moving fillister plane.

Initial drawings:










And the prototype:


----------



## CL810

Oh hell yes!


----------



## theoldfart

Yuri you continue to amaze me with your creativity and fabrication skills. Can't wait to see a final piece.


----------



## theoldfart

So Smitty I take it you won't be returning the plane? hehe

And my countdown begins…....


----------



## racerglen

Now that's neat Yuri !

Smitty, if you NEED a project.. I recall our 1st house (WW II army housing, 40's vintage) had wooden gutters.. LOL..
That is one special tool, fantastic you were able to get it working for you so fast. Bless the internet eh..(And Kevin..)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Woden gutters, wow. I've seen those in person once, absolutely amazing. But no, I'm not seeking a gutter plane or a new career… Stumbling on the right inatruction was huge. I'm thinking toolholders with cove cuts is one possible use.


----------



## theoldfart

I think iv'e seen a gutter plane in my travels, should have grabbed it!


----------



## racerglen

Guys, doing yards of gutters would certainly lead to various forms of tendinitus not to mention all sorts of other aches and pains.. Think I'll pass as well. I spent more time on a ladder with tar like stuff patching the rot (that was in the early '70's)


----------



## theoldfart

What, no romantic notions about vintage tools and working methods . Only took a few 8' rips in 4/4 oak to give me a reality check.


----------



## bandit571

That rehabbed #7c needs something done about it's rear handle..









Plane will make decent enough shavings, but….that rear handle. Right now that is a "Stand-in" for whatever I can find. Came upon some 4/4 Walnut the other day, might try to cobble a better handle? I have intact handles on a #6c T-10 and a 5-1/2,T-17 to use as patterns. Grain direction??? I think I have all the required drill bits on hand.

Maybe IF I watch the Walnut grain, I might get a close match to the old rosewood?

Just an idea…..getting bored sitting around…


----------



## racerglen

Hear you Kevin, I was making a triangle, as in dinner bell thing, yesterday and half way through hacksawing the half inch steel the thought came…why didn't I take it to my friend with the metal cutting bandsaw ? ( I was starting with a cast steel triangle from some sort of logging chain hookup thingie..)Nothing romantic about it..did use lots of lube and watched the smoke curl up.

Bandit, I've seen some very nice Walnut totes on this thread, would think it'd work quite well and relieve the boredom as well, or…if you've got a donor top kicking around, cut and paste ?


----------



## bandit571

The "Stand-in has a cracked bottom ( that didn't sound right..) and has a few other "Issues". Might lay things out, and see what happens….


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Smitty.
Thanks for the impressive show!

Wow, Yuri. Are you blogging this build?


----------



## Mosquito

Look forward to it Yuri!


----------



## yuridichesky

Thank you, guys!

The plane is on the way, very close to producing final shavings.

Terry, no blogging on the build but tons of "making of" pictures on my phone. Will post them with the project when it's done.


----------



## terryR

Allen, Thanks! Yes, I heat treated the knicker in the shop. Also ripped it from 8" of stock by hand!

If USPS will deliver it, we'll get to see if it actually works with a vintage dado plane?


----------



## Tim457

Awesome Smitty, good work figuring it out. The only video I could find on Youtube when searching for core box plane is one where a guy uses a chisel to hog out the waste. I didn't watch the whole thing, but I'm not sure he ever did switch to a gouge.

I still haven't figured out what a core box is for unless it's just the name for the pattern used to make a cylinder.

Garrett Hack's Handplane book has some info on cutting fluting on pg 193. Basically a fluting plane is like a round plane that goes all 180 degrees instead of just part of it and can have depth stops and a fence.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, LJs was some kind of jacked last night. Today I see postings by Tim, Bob, Terry, Richard, Mos and Don that weren't there when I was 'sperimenting with the #57.

Don, it seems you have me figured out.  I did use it, which is a key component to non-collecting. The 'purpose' part I'll need to think about a while longer.

How could I not pursue half-rounds, Tim? (Don't answer that, pls.)

Bob and Richard, I think your questions were replied to above.

And Terry / Yuri, it was fun, and I'll definitely work with it a bit more to see what's possible. Maybe a vid, too. We'll see! Mos, the book instruction said it was a 'very rapid working' tool. So I'll blame technique (re: lack thereof) before using asomething else in prep..


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I don't think that 57 cutter had ever been sharpened. I'm not sure where I saw this but I think the leading edge of the cutter will work better if it is rounded. Similar to rounding a hollow auger cutter.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sure is a thick iron, too.

It's not 'prick your finger' sharp at the tip, but then it's a cutting edge that needs to be touched to fettle just so (for me, anyway). More trial and error ahead, fun stuff!


----------



## Mosquito

I look forward to what you come up with Smitty… maybe if I could get myself to quit buying #45's I'd be able to get some fun stuff too lol


----------



## ToddJB

45 45's, Mos. It only makes sense. Stay strong.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, I'll keep my eye out for another 57 for you !


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Todd, silly me thought I was going to stop at one of each type. Thanks for helping me see the error in my ways lol


----------



## terryR

Kinda slow here lately…


----------



## ShaneA

Is that an acrylic handle on that block plane? Pretty sweet looking.


----------



## Mosquito

S&S planes are still my favorites…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That block plane is gorgeous!!


----------



## Ripthorn

Holtey 983 block, mmmmmm…...Konrad's stuff is also my favorite.


----------



## terryR

I like the Stainless the more I see it.
Especially with my sweaty hands.


----------



## Mosquito

I was browsing their blog (S&S) and saw they made a match to that K13 you posted, Terry. This K9:


O1 sides and stainless lever cap and screw


----------



## racerglen

I may cry…


----------



## Mosquito

Also the rosewood infill on that K9 looks fantastic


----------



## mramseyISU

> Kinda slow here lately…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


Good thing I'm looking at these pictures from home. This could get awkward if I was at the office.


----------



## terryR

Oh, bummer, the sides aren't stainless?
I must've read the brochure incorrectly…
Better cancel my order before it's too late!

It was a tough decision between the infill or a Jeep! LOL!


----------



## lateralus819

Konrad's planes seem like a bargain compared to holteys.


----------



## duckmilk

I take it none of you guys own one of those?


----------



## theoldfart

Naw I have three or four…................NOT

I'd have to give up my retirement for one of those puppies. Gorgeous craftsmanship but just not for me.


----------



## bandit571

These No.7c Jointah Planes do get heavy after a while..









had to switch to the No. 5-1/2….Didn't have all that much to joint, either









7 pieces with just two edges jointed,,,,


----------



## duckmilk

That's your exercise program Bandit


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Late night of shop work ahead, and I'm digging it already.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Flat is rated.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Only one way to get there tonight.


----------



## theoldfart

Little OCD there Smitty.


----------



## terryR

Ah, yes, Smitty has just what this thread needed!
Awesomeness!

I used to think that No.9 was ugly; now it's the purdiest plane I don't have.


----------



## August

And this pic was a full belly laugh. I don t even know where to start…..









- BigRedKnothead
[/QUOTE]

damn red 
i like you more now 
respect a man that loves 1911


----------



## TheFridge

Kimber?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

As of 2:30 last night:










Stain drying since, hope to wrap up these two pieces in time for Thanksgiving delivery.


----------



## Tim457

That's looking sweet, Smitty. Nice work.


----------



## woodcox

Smitty, your place reminds me of my grandmother's kitchen sans tools. That has been buggin me for years. Got any cookies?


----------



## theoldfart

OK I take back the OCD comment, I forgot you had a commission. I should have said dedication!

Looks good.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Your grandmother's kitchen, really? Sounds like a place I'd like, with tools in the cabinets and all. Must be the pink-ish rag rug on the floor that brings it home. Stef loves that rug, BTW.

Stain dry, now time for first coat of finish. Oh, and propane tank is empty and not up for refill until Tuesday, maybe. So I'm onto Oil Heater and electric coil heater in the meantime. And right now, it's short-sleave working conditions. Should get down to 20s tonight they say, with possiblity of snow.


----------



## planepassion

BRK, where's the alcohol? That's the only thing missing from your near-iconic pic


----------



## jmartel

> I used to think that No.9 was ugly; now it s the purdiest plane I don t have.
> 
> - terryR


Lie Nielsen discontinued theirs, but I've heard they will still make one if requested by a customer. Should still be less money than an original, too.


----------



## bandit571

Giving the old Stanley No.7c a little work out today..









Getting a pair of boards ready to glue up…









Will wait until the glue is done, then drag the 7c back out…









Then the glue joint can be flattened a little better…


----------



## lateralus819

> I used to think that No.9 was ugly; now it s the purdiest plane I don t have.
> 
> - terryR
> 
> Lie Nielsen discontinued theirs, but I ve heard they will still make one if requested by a customer. Should still be less money than an original, too.
> 
> - jmartel


Is this true?


----------



## terryR

I hadn't heard that.
Kinda doubt it based on eBay prices.


----------



## jmartel

I don't recall where I found the information, but I'm looking for it. It's worth a call to them if you are serious, though.

They discontinued it for a reason, though, as the 51 is better for shooting.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> BRK, where s the alcohol? That s the only thing missing from your near-iconic pic
> 
> - Brad


Actually Brad, that quote didn't roll over very well. That's was a pic Al posted a couple months ago. Still cracks me up. But just he smell of Copenhagen makes me wanna spew.

My only plane action of late has been with a blockie. Those buggers are infinitely useful in chairmaking…..


----------



## summerfi

This isn't about planes, but it is applicable to planes. I thought I'd see if I could make a reproduction box for a Stanley 42X saw set just to see if I could. I wanted to start small rather than trying to make a box for a bigger plane. It's not as good as an original, but I think it turned out OK. The box is made from a file folder. If you were making a box for anything bigger than a block plane you'd want to use heavier material. The label wasn't too hard to make in MS Word. The color looks better in person than in the pictures. You can download the instructions for the 42X off the Internet, so I did and made a copy on cream colored paper. I would never represent anything about this as being original, but it's nice to have even a reproduction box, and it was a fun little project.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Very nice job Bob.!


----------



## DLK

Nice bob. Now I want to make boxes for all my tools.


----------



## summerfi

If anybody wants to make a Stanley label, I have a No. 4 plane and the No. 42 saw set labels that I'll share with you. It would be easier to modify one of those than to start from scratch.


----------



## johnstoneb

Nice box Bob That would look nice on top of the cabinet under your saw till. That would help start your saw museum displays.


----------



## racerglen

Very good idea and well done Bob. There was a 45 sticker done not that long ago as well, done for a wooden box ?


----------



## chrisstef

My favorite rug on the interwebz smitty.


----------



## mramseyISU

> I don t recall where I found the information, but I m looking for it. It s worth a call to them if you are serious, though.
> 
> They discontinued it for a reason, though, as the 51 is better for shooting.
> 
> - jmartel


Lie-Nielsons catalog says that they will still make that Miter Plane via special order if somebody wants it. It's on the same page as the Shooting plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> My favorite rug on the interwebz smitty.
> 
> - chrisstef


All the more reason to keep it around!


----------



## bobasaurus

Some interesting planes from a custom maker selling on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carriage-Plane-Bronze-Miniature-/201471960050?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Angel-Plane-Bronze-Cocobolo-Wedge-Violin-Instrument-Makers-/201466910337?hash=item2ee85d1681:g:fOEAAOSwEgVWRrAk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goose-Plane-Bronze-Cocobolo-Wedge-Violin-Instrument-Makers-/201466823189?hash=item2ee85bc215:g:b7kAAOSwEgVWRntE

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Siren-Plane-Bronze-Cocobolo-Wedge-Violin-Instrument-Makers-/201466931928?hash=item2ee85d6ad8:g:AAYAAOSwiwVWRsMi

and my favorite:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dolphin-Plane-Bronze-Koa-Wood-Violin-Instrument-Makers-/201466428073?hash=item2ee855baa9:g:kgQAAOSwlV9WRWs5


----------



## bobasaurus

Also this one:

http://heinztools.com/resources/_wsb_642x461_Griffin.jpg


----------



## DLK

What do you think was the story behind this 78:










(BTW can be yours for $29.79 )


----------



## DanKrager

Looks like it would cut stopped rabbets. 
DanK


----------



## DLK

I think it looks like it could stop rabbits. LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's good enough to throw at rabbits, too.


----------



## TheFridge

And fail horribly too


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

(Don K, that guy's been trying to pawn off that excuse for a tool for some time now.)


----------



## bandit571

Just for Smitty….









Stanley No.4, T-12…..SW iron, rosewood handle, all parts match…..picked it for $2….making shavings now…


----------



## DLK

(Smitty, really. Wonder how I didn't see it before and why he doesn't lower the price. No. $30 ones going to buy a broken, beat up oddly repaired 78 main body for $30 when you can easily buy on e-bay an almost pristine more complete one at the same price. I've got two dirt cheap at garage sales and almost bought a third. They are not very rare. You can still buy brand new ones at $50.)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, $2? You know it's way too much work to pick up a tool like that when WR planes are ready to go, out of tge box. I mean, what's your time worth? C'mon, man! 

Will it sell at any price, other than as a parts plane, Don? Even then, what's on it that might be needed? A bunch on the 'bay, pawning off what's truly junk.


----------



## terryR

I emailed LN to inquire about the No.9 plane being purchased new. Here's the official story…

"...We have discontinued the No.9I…partly. It is special order only now. This means that we will wait until we get enough interest and then we will make a batch. Because of this, we cannot quote a timeline with any accuracy. If you would like to order one, just give us a call here in the office. Remember, the timeline for this could be quite long. Thank you, and have a great day."


----------



## jmartel

Always nice to hear that I wasn't talking out of my butt when I said that. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Mosquito

That's not surprising. I would have been greatly surprised if they would have done a run of 1 on a per-order basis


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

In that case…










It's definitely a plane that takes time to get used to. Like the #62 when I first got it, the tool has to grow on you. But the more I use it, the more I want to reach for it. Even for some smoothing, as the picture shows.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I think that since you have the 9 you won't want to use those10 and 10 1/2 so I'll take them off your hands as a favor. Just trying to help you out!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't have a #10, but if I did it'd be heading to you!


----------



## theoldfart

Nuts, i was hoping my sleazy yet subtle subterfuge would work . Yea I think I have to start actively looking for a carriage makers rabbet plane, the tenons on the bench convinced me along with a few bruised knuckles!


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't used my #10 very much since I got it all cleaned up :-/


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'd love a no9, no10, no 10 1/4….but it's all tool lust. Not sure how much I'd use any of them.

I don't have 220v out to my new shop yet. Jointin by hand it is. I'm a lot gooder at this than I used to be.


----------



## terryR

Beautiful, Smitty! +1to also wanting a carriage maker's plane…breadboards maybe?

Red, buddy, 220 is only 110×2. Get yourself some 16 gauge extension cords and plug 'em in…then tie 'em together!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Terry, I sat and thought about a *********************************** wiring solution for a minute or two…then I just went to work. Only took about 30 min to joint what I needed, and it was kinda fun.

I've been procrastinating on wiring the new shop. Gonna have to add a subpanel on my service to make room.


----------



## richardwootton

Red, forget rewiring the new shop and just put those big old paws to going totally unplugged…. C'mon, big rips aren't that bad, are they?


----------



## Mosquito

New addition to the stable showed up today. Not done with it yet, just cleaned it up a little, and sharpened the iron up some.










Siegley #4










With the other Siegley's (4, 4-1/2, 5, 6, 7). #2 and block plane not included


----------



## DLK

I think it should be "Harem of hand planes", "Stable of saws", "Congregation of combination planes", "Muster of miter boxes", "Batch of braces" and "mess of molding planes".


----------



## bobasaurus

Really nice shaving there, Red. Is that maple? How do you like the lateral/depth adjust on these compared to the bailey pattern planes?


----------



## Mosquito

If you meant me instead of Red, it's poplar. I like the set up on the Siegley's. The lateral adjustment seems a little easier to move than the Bailey style, and the depth adjustment seems to work fine. They're also a fair bit lighter than the Bailey's as well, which is sometimes kind of nice


----------



## terryR

Nice shaving, Mos!
That's a fine family shot!


----------



## yuridichesky

Mos, I second very nice family shot.

One month of not so hard work at spare time and here it is re-invented moving fillister plane:


----------



## terryR

^very impressive, Mr.Y!
If only you had built two…


----------



## duckmilk

Mos, not having seen a Siegley in person, do you have some pictures to show the differences? I'm curious to see how all the adjustments work, the frog setup etc. (or is there a website that details them). Also, what all sizes were offered?

Edit: Just found a site on Siegley planes: http://www.siegleyplanes.com/siegley-planes-by-number/

Hmmm, that site is not up and running yet it seems.

Edit #2: Just found Don's blog and was able to see some of the mechanism.


----------



## Mosquito

Some were made by Stanley after they bought them, which are the ones that are numbered the same as Stanley to my knowledge. The earlier Siegley's were numbered differently.

Excuse the dirty planes 

Clicking images should open larger versions too














(Siegley)


(Stanley)


----------



## bobasaurus

Oops, my mistake Mos. Thanks for the great pictures and information.

Yuri, that moving fillister is incredible. The skewed blade setup is impressive, and I love the brass inlays.


----------



## yuridichesky

Terry, Allen, thank you!


----------



## donwilwol

If the Siegley has the number on the cap it was probably made before Stanley bought them. After the buy out they went to the pebbled cap.


----------



## richardwootton

Fantastic work Yuri! That's inspirational.


----------



## DanKrager

OK, Mos. Forget the nice planes. How did you get that picture posted so it would open a (truly) larger image? Curious IT minds want to know.
DanK


----------



## JayT

Insert the photo and make it a link to another site that is hosting the larger photo. Pretty much the same way the project widget works on this site.


----------



## Mosquito

Pretty much what JayT said, except that I'm hosting both images myself, but that's irrelevant


----------



## terryR

High quality photos = calendar prepping?


----------



## CO_Goose

Ooooooooo…. A HPOYD Calendar….


----------



## Mosquito

I have pulled a bunch of pictures from the HPOYD thread for a calendar… also pulled pictures from the two swaps this year and the handsaw thread already too. Need to browse the drill and workbench threads, and then start deciding on which ones make the calendar  I've got the cover already picked out for this year…


----------



## CFrye

I do not envy you the choosing, Mos!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Put me down for one of those calendars MoS


----------



## Mosquito

I combed through 105 pages of this thread, which is 5,250 posts, picking way too many pictures than will make it into the calendar. I bookmarked 95 posts, so at least 95 pictures but I know a few posts had more than 1 picture to grab. Combing threads is the easy part, trying to decide what to include is the harder part lol I have the ideas written down for each month, just need to get the pictures for it.

I have all the pictures for the 2 swaps saved, and have one swap put together. I'll be throwing a forum post out to let people know where they can pick one up. I'll do it the same as the previous years, where I'll design it and post it to a site online so people can order whatever size and however many they want shipped directly to them. Seemed to work out well in the past.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, thanks for all the effort, it is appreciated.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Ditto, what Kevin said! It's a bunch of work, and I very much appreciate having the calendar available. Thanks, Mos!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Mosquito's are Persistent little devils ! Thanks for your efforts Mos


----------



## bobasaurus

Some cutting board shavings today:


----------



## racerglen

Hey ! Christmas wrapping/ribbons ! nice slices Allen.


----------



## 33706

My latest acquisition:




























A *Union X-26*, my first ever of the X-series. Cross-posted from DonW's rust-hunting blog.


----------



## Johnny7

PK
The wood is in great shape, but what is the story behind that finish on the metal frame and related parts. Is that the stock finish (or is there no finish?)


----------



## 33706

*@Johnny7:*
Yeah, it looks like some old flat-black spray paint, likely done to hide wear and tear. It's not hiding any damage. The great thing about Union planes is that the iron castings have a really nice surface on them, when compared to Stanley planes. I'll probably strip that finish off, odd how they did the cutter with the same paint, but I'd buy a hundred more Xs with that paint on them….for $13 CDN, which was what I paid for this. This plane, in a shop, would likely be priced in the neighborhood of $80-$100 due to its rarity.


----------



## Johnny7

agreed-the fix is easy-congrats on the deal you got


----------



## racerglen

Very nice score P.K.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

"X"tar Nice PK,! She's just got a little Country in her, she'll clean up New York City.


----------



## onoitsmatt

I saw my first Stanley number 8 in the wild today. It wasn't just an 8. It was a 608c. At a glance it looked good. But part of the frog was broken off and was missing the lateral adjust lever. Was a sight to behold nonetheless.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

Blade stretcher needed…....for a shoulder plane. Anyone got an extra?










Right down to the last 8th inch. but its worth the effort….for a functional ladybug

Eric


----------



## realcowtown_eric

Blade stretcher needed…....for a shoulder plane. Anyone got an extra?










Right down to the last 8th inch. but its worth the effort….for a functional ladybug

Eric


----------



## realcowtown_eric

Blade stretcher needed…....for a shoulder plane. Anyone got an extra?










Right down to the last 8th inch. but its worth the effort….for a functional ladybug

Eric


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Only ladybug I ever saw, Walt Q had for sale on his site…


----------



## realcowtown_eric

Blade stretcher needed…....for a shoulder plane. Anyone got an extra?










Right down to the last 8th inch. but its worth the effort….for a functional ladybug

Eric


----------



## realcowtown_eric

Blade stretcher needed…....for a shoulder plane. Anyone got an extra?










Right down to the last 8th inch. but its worth the effort….for a functional ladybug

Eric


----------



## esmthin

Put me down for a calendar Mos, that sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## bobasaurus

Impressive that blade works at all, Eric.

Here I am using a "block" plane for its namesake function, flattening butcher blocks:










Quicker than coarse sanding all of it down, and flatter too.


----------



## esmthin

Allen, do you have any tearout on the end, or do you come from both sides?


----------



## bobasaurus

I bevel the edges first with a block plane, and use the LA jack at a skew. No tear out at all.


----------



## terryR

Nice shavings, Allen! 
the cutting board looks great, too. That final flattening is almost enough to take the fun out of the build.


----------



## mramseyISU

Question for you guys that have restored a #113 compass plane. I want to tear mine down and really polish up the body but can't figure out how to get the arms and the radius indicator out of the body. Are they just pressed in to where a guy could tap them out with a punch or is there another trick to it?


----------



## bobasaurus

My arms are getting sore:










Some cutting boards for Christmas.


----------



## bobasaurus

Also, I did both sides of both boards without resharpening the blade. It was pushing the limits of the A2 edge at the end, though. Time to sharpen again.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

^^ My favorite go to plane, I haven't bought another high dollar plane since purchasing this jack, only ones that I collect now.


----------



## Johnny7

> Question for you guys that have restored a #113 compass plane. I want to tear mine down and really polish up the body but can t figure out how to get the arms and the radius indicator out of the body. Are they just pressed in to where a guy could tap them out with a punch or is there another trick to it?
> 
> - mramseyISU












THIS may help


----------



## Mosquito

Allen, those cutting boards look sweet.

Thanks for the info Johnny7, good stuff to know!


----------



## Pimzedd

This should make Mos jealous. Lots of 45's. One 55 and one rabbet.










Bought the no. 55 since I did not have one. No blades and I think there is a part missing on the front, maybe a depth stop? $50 seemed about right?










These two 45's looked interesting with the scroll work on the sides. The first has a broken bracket that attaches the fence to the rod. $20 for the first. $30 for the second.



















The other three were newer and priced around $30 ea.

I have two 78's so did not need this one. It was interesting that both blade positions had a blade and a cap iron.

Will probably go back on Sat. on half price day and see if any are still there. Or should I go back today with cash?


----------



## Tim457

Thanks Johnny, great link. Besides those pins and the dovetail connection for the sole, the other end of the arms on mine are clearly riveted. But even just removing those pins and the dovetail for the bottom looks like it would separate the sole from the rest.


----------



## JayT

Nice haul, Bill.

Your $20 plane is not a #45, it's a Millers Patent plow plane Hard to find and very collectible.


----------



## racerglen

Bill, I don't think your 20 dollar 45 is a 45 at all, looks more like a Millers patent..SCORE ! broken bits or not !
Beat me to it Jay T


----------



## Pimzedd

I think ya'll are right. Looks like I need to go back.


----------



## Pimzedd

I think ya'll are right. Looks like I need to go ba


----------



## donwilwol

A $20 Millers patent. That's waaaayyyyy into "YOU SUCK" territory.


----------



## DLK

Get the two (or 3) wooden molding planes in the back if they are under $10 (or better each) and send them to me.


----------



## racerglen

And the 50 for the 55 was a steal as well, I've yet to see one in the wild at all.. Bill…GO BACK, BUY LOTS ! Me thinks you've found a honey hole bud !


----------



## donwilwol

I'll gladly double your money on the millers Patent!


----------



## theoldfart

A twenty dollar Millers Patent Plow is a jackpot to say the least.

Bill, go back and buy everything just to be safe!


----------



## Mosquito

Very much into YOU SUCK territory on the millers patent… I almost bought one recently, for quite a bit more than that!

#55 is sweet for $50 too. A set of irons for those will cost more than that, unless you find another awesome deal.

The part you're missing on the front of the #55 is the tower, and usually runs between $50 and $80 for the assembly http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-55-Plane-Tower-Assembly-Center-Depth-Stop-Shoe-Angle-Iron-Part-Tools-/181943590249?hash=item2a5caedd69:g:kbMAAOSw9r1WDXmC


----------



## Pimzedd

Well I went back and bought both of them. $30 for the one that is not broken. Talked the guy down to $15 for the broken one. Thanks Jay T and Glen.

I will clean them up and probably sell them. I go to estate sales almost every week and buy items to sell on ebay, mostly model airplanes and cars. However it seems when I buy woodworking items, I just clean them up and keep them!

Sorry Don K, the wooden planes were gone.

Mos, I knew that you would know what was missing.

The remaining 45 with the knob is a Craftsman.


----------



## Pimzedd

One other thing, I also bought this router plane for $20. Plane is 5 1/2 in. wide. Blade is 1/4 in. thick at the cutting end. No identifying marks.


----------



## racerglen

Good pickup on the combo planes Bill, the router plane appears to be a craftsman version, i.e. shop made by a woodworker. The iron's for a bigger wood bodied plane, customized for this use.


----------



## DLK

I'm so sad Bill. Well I do have a couple dozen Molding planes to clean up. Should keep me busy.


----------



## Pimzedd

Glen, thought you and others might want to see the blade for the router.










Any ideas as to why it is stepped down to a smaller width? The opening the base of the router is wider than the blade.

What is the groove ground down the back?

As to it's being shop built, could very well be. The wedge looks shop built.


----------



## bandit571

As for that groove? The metal skate on a plow plane fits into that groove. The neck down is because the plough plane it was from used several sizes of irons. This would be one of the narrower ones.


----------



## Mosquito

If it wasn't shop made, it could just be that they lost or used up the original iron, and grabbed that one just so they could keep using the plane.

Yeah, that iron is for a wooden plough plane like Bandit said, that's how they're typically shaped.


----------



## Pimzedd

Thanks Bandit and Mos. That helps explain it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anyone have $250 laying around? Rare block plane out there needing a home…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vee-V-Logo-Antique-Stanley-No-63-Low-Angle-Block-Plane-/231772861966?hash=item35f6bd360e:g:qaEAAOSw5ZBWNPeV


----------



## planepassion

Why no Smitty. I do not have $250 lying around for that. Better spend on Christmas gifts too


----------



## terryR

Brad, maybe this one for $350? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Rare-STANLEY-LOW-ANGLE-BLOCK-PLANE-NO-63-SWEETHEART-USA-1911-1935-Scarce/231759017108?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D83c562d8f71943dfb68c0fd8860d715b%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D231772861966


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, one of the two 63s I saw had a nickled cap that wasn't original to the plane. So 'buyer beware!'

I totally get it, Brad. Me, too…


----------



## terryR

I hate to admit, but I'm not even asking for hand tools this gift giving season!
Drooling over a Powermatic benchtop mortiser…


----------



## donwilwol

My wife has bought me a Wood River #1 this year. It's going to be tough letting it sit till xmas. I may need to snoop!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have a Steel City mortiser, and wouldn't do without one.

My hand tool gift is coming (actually, it arrived already) via the OldTools List "Galootaclaus" gift exchange! Decided to sign up this year, looking forward to Christmas Morning because the box has some weight to it!


----------



## CL810

I have that tool and highly recommend it. Also highly recommend learning how to tune up the hollow chisels as all I've seen need it very much.



> I hate to admit, but I m not even asking for hand tools this gift giving season!
> Drooling over a Powermatic benchtop mortiser…
> 
> - terryR


----------



## terryR

Galootaclaus? LOL! I do like a good tool exchange…

Andy, where do I need to go to learn those skills? Or whatcha doin' Dec 26-28?


----------



## CL810

Fine Woodworking has a good video if you have digital access. Here.

How warm is it there in late December?


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Andy!
Probably mild in late Dec…highs around 45-50?


----------



## palaswood

Picked up my first wooden plane. A Sandusky Tool Co 125 plough. Simply holding it makes me happy inside.
Now I just need to pick up some blades, just came with a single rounded one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Chub worthy plane.


----------



## terryR

^ indeed.
Congrats!


----------



## jordanp

Hey hey longtime no post!
(Waves at terryR, Mos, JayT, Don W, Dan and the rest of the plane junkies i didnt mention..)

Need some advice.. picked up a Stanley #3 type 11 on a rust hunt. And the tote is broken in half. When I went to take it off the screw tightened when I turned it to the left or right, to the point that I was afraid of breaking the screw if I used any more force..

I have it oiled up right now hoping it helps.

Anyone seen this before?


----------



## jordanp

Hah fixed it..

The screw was bent inside the handle and stopped it from rotating left…

Live and learn


----------



## bobasaurus

That is a beauty, Joseph. Could you take some shavings and show how it works?


----------



## donwilwol

I love the A Sandusky Tool !! Is that how you found it or did you polish it up? It looks great.

Jordan, you picked up a Stanley #3 type 11 yet didn't post picture? What's up with that?


----------



## palaswood

As found  I got it for 70 bucks plus shipping - Its one of my christmas gifts to me. So I did good? I'll go take some shavings and see whats up.

Paul Sellers said these wooden ploughs are great so I had a look and there she was.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tote bolts were typically bent, custom-like, on each tote to get them seated just right.


----------



## Mosquito

Bent tote bolts seem pretty typical on a plane with a broken tote… tote bolt has to take all the force that the part of the broken tote normally would


----------



## Tim457

> As found  I got it for 70 bucks plus shipping - Its one of my christmas gifts to me. So I did good? I ll go take some shavings and see whats up.
> 
> Paul Sellers said these wooden ploughs are great so I had a look and there she was.
> 
> - palaswood


$70 is a fair price for a screw arm in good shape from what I can gather. A matching set of irons will set you back $80-100 or so from one of the tool dealers and still keep you around fair value territory.


----------



## Pimzedd

OK all you all knowing wise ones. I went back by the sale where I bought the three planes yesterday. These two are still there. If they are there this afternoon, they probably can be had for $30 total. Are they worth that? (Yea I know that is a stupid question on this thread because we all think we need one more plane)









This one is a 45. I think the knob is missing and who know what else. It has the scroll work on it like the Millers Patent planes I bought yesterday.
















This one is a 55. The bracket that holds the screw to moves the skate up and down is broken as can be seen in the photo.

Both look like parts planes to me but what do I know. That is why I hang out here to learn from the wisdom of the great ones.


----------



## donwilwol

If you can get those 3 planes for $30, they are not only Worth it, you be foolish NOT to buy them.

Probably not a $20 Millers patent kind if deal, but still very very good.


----------



## donwilwol

The "but what if its broke and we have to send it back" bought me enough time to snap this:


----------



## racerglen

Nice Don, both the planes and the ploy ! ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> The "but what if its broke and we have to send it back" bought me enough time to snap this:
> 
> - Don W


Ha. I saw an LN box yesterday. I told her she'd better hide it….or I'll start twitching.


----------



## jordanp

> I love the A Sandusky Tool !! Is that how you found it or did you polish it up? It looks great.
> 
> Jordan, you picked up a Stanley #3 type 11 yet didn t post picture? What s up with that?
> 
> - Don W


Don I started stripping down that #3 before I got out of my truck lol.
I will post some pictures shortly..

not sure what they are worth these days, probably paid a little too much ($35)

but I didn't hadve a #3 and I've wanted one for years..


----------



## yuridichesky

Here's a couple of shots of the moving fillister plane that I recently built in action.

Small cross-grain recess in preparation for dovetail job:



















And a groove to house a back panel of the carcass:










Overall impression of using this new plane is very positive. Time after time (maybe every 5-th shavings) I have to check that there's no shavings clogging which I can easily clean out just with my fingers. Normally the shavings go out on the left side of the plane by themselves, sometimes I need to pull them out by hand at the end of the cut when dragging the plane to initial position.


----------



## racerglen

Masterful Yuri, just masterful !


----------



## terryR

Very nice, Yuri.


----------



## donwilwol

Looks great Yuri


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice job, Yuri!


----------



## CL810

Yuri, master craftsmanship on display!


----------



## yuridichesky

Guys, thanks a lot!


----------



## bobasaurus

Yuri, that plane is masterful. Great-looking rabets, too.


----------



## TheFridge

> The "but what if its broke and we have to send it back" bought me enough time to snap this:
> 
> - Don W
> 
> Ha. I saw an LN box yesterday. I told her she d better hide it….or I ll start twitching.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Ha! Had some skew chisels come in. Almost switched them out with some harbor freight chisels  reminded me of my younger days when we did that with video games. We'd put old games in new boxes. Mom and dad never knew


----------



## donwilwol

Ok. Someone enlighten me. I am putting together a collection of all the different types of Stanley's #4. I'm missing type 1,3 and 12. Missing type 1 and 3 makes sense. They are rare, expensive and very hard to find. But type 12? I keep bidding on them on EBay and they keep going for unbelievable prices. Why? They are not rare! Not unusual. I'm baffled.


----------



## JayT

Don, the only possible reason is that your elves are bidding against you to prevent more projects. They've been getting overworked and you know they have other responsibilities this time of year.


----------



## theoldfart

^


----------



## donwilwol

> Don, the only possible reason is that your elves are bidding against you to prevent more projects. They ve been getting overworked and you know they have other responsibilities this time of year.
> 
> - JayT


JayT, I always give them December off, and even let them use my shop if they need it, so I don't think that's it. Although I did send one back to the pole because he kept screwing up. Maybe it's him.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Now I need a #12…. ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

If I file the end of my thirteen will it be a twelve?


----------



## TheFridge

.


----------



## TheFridge

Might have one for you don. I'll check when I get home today.


----------



## DLK

Don, I don't have one ... you got all my extra 4's.


----------



## TheFridge

Don, nevermind. Obvious 11. Low knob small adjuster and triangle logo on iron.


----------



## DLK

> Ok. Someone enlighten me. I am putting together a collection of all the different types of Stanley s #4. I m missing type 1,3 and 12. Missing type 1 and 3 makes sense. They are rare, expensive and very hard to find. But type 12? I keep bidding on them on EBay and they keep going for unbelievable prices. Why? They are not rare! Not unusual. I m baffled.
> 
> - Don W


 
I am a little confused I would think if type 12 is not rare, then you would have it by now. Thus it must be rare.
How can you tell from the e-bay pictures - easily - if a plane is type 12 or not. They more then often don't say the type.


----------



## TheFridge

3 patents and made in USA 
Tall knob no raised ring
Large adjustment wheel
SW iron
SW possibly on back of lever cap
I think the lever cap is more rounded?

Please correct if wrong


----------



## WhoMe

Fridge, now I'll have to go back and look at the type studies but I thought the type 11 was the last year of the multiple patent dates. The rest seems right. I know 11's were the last year of the low knob and small adjuster.


----------



## CFrye

> Now I need a #12…. ;-)
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop





> 3 patents and made in USA
> Tall knob no raised ring
> Large adjustment wheel
> SW iron
> SW possibly on back of lever cap
> I think the lever cap is more rounded?
> 
> Please correct if wrong
> 
> - TheFridge


There's a SW that Smitty doesn't have?!


----------



## Mosquito

I believe both 11 and 12 had 3 patent dates. A difference is the knob (short 11 and tall 12), and size of the depth adjustment wheel (small 11, large 12).


----------



## TheFridge

I think the 13s and 14s were the last w patent dates. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Mosquito

> Now I need a #12…. ;-)
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop
> 
> 
> 
> There s a SW that Smitty doesn t have?!
> 
> - CFrye
Click to expand...

I thought he meant he needed a #12, not a T12? I shouldn't have to think so hard on a monday… lol


----------



## TheFridge

I'd take a #2 + a #10


----------



## DLK

Now I have to go back and look at what I kept and did not give away (i mean trade) to Yoda. So far I have not fallen into the uber-collector rebate hole. I've just been collecting/buying the tools while I have  a spendable income that I think I may need upon retirement.

I'll start looking harder for the rare types for you guys.


----------



## Mosquito

I use what I collect. For the most part… some #45's may never get used, but other than that everything else is dual purpose user/collector so far  Of course, my budget doesn't allow me to afford the more rare tools, so there's that lol

Collecting and preserving is part of the fun for me


----------



## racerglen

Amen Mos.


----------



## theoldfart

> I use what I collect. For the most part… some #45 s may never get used, but other than that everything else is dual purpose user/collector so far  Of course, my budget doesn t allow me to afford the more rare tools, so there s that lol
> 
> Collecting and preserving is part of the fun for me
> 
> - Mosquito


I couldn't have said it better except in my case instead of 45's its mitre boxes.


----------



## DLK

> I use what I collect. For the most part… some #45 s may never get used, but other than that everything else is dual purpose user/collector so far  Of course, my budget doesn t allow me to afford the more rare tools, so there s that lol
> 
> Collecting and preserving is part of the fun for me
> 
> - Mosquito


It sure is fun, but keeps me from actual wood work. lol. I also get obsessed with "completing" a tool, as in get all the blades for the #45 or all the auger bits and drills. Then there is meta completion as in I have
#'s 45,46,48,49,50, and 55, so now I need a 47,51, 52, and 54 to "fill in the gaps".

By the way why is there no #53 plane ? (There is a 53 spokeshave.)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Now I need a #12…. ;-)
> 
> - SmittyCabinetshop
> 
> There's a SW that Smitty doesn t have?!
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> I thought he meant he needed a #12, not a T12? I shouldn't have to think so hard on a monday… lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Type 12 is what I meant to say (because I do_ have a #12)... The Type 12 is kinda a mutt as far as types go. Important to check all is original, as much as possible. Yoda would be the one to spot one with cErtainty.


----------



## TheFridge

Ditto mos.

Trying to find a cheap later #4 so I can try milling the frog and seat to 50-55 degrees and see how it works. Don't exactly want to do it to my type 11. That'd be a waste if it didn't work.


----------



## donwilwol

The type 12 has 3 patent dates, high knob, large adjuster, a very slight enlargement of the ribs on the back of the frog, and of course, the begininng of the SW logo.

It's not that I can't find them. I lost one yesterday, it wasn't marked as a type 12, in decent shape. It wound up going for $75 plus shipping.

I know i'll find one eventually. I've had type 12s, but I want a #4. I just don't understand it.


----------



## Mosquito

Fridge, that's an interesting idea…


----------



## donwilwol

> Ditto mos.
> 
> Trying to find a cheap later #4 so I can try milling the frog and seat to 50-55 degrees and see how it works. Don t exactly want to do it to my type 11. That d be a waste if it didn t work.
> 
> - TheFridge


I've got w MF #3 size you can have. It's just the base and frog. Or I may have a handyman.


----------



## AKSteve

Scored a #2 Shelton on ebay the other day, very nice only 25 bucks. One thing I noticed from the Pictures is that the "Shelton" name was not a part of the cast but was stamped on, is it possible the plane was inventory after Shelton bought the company from Cornelius MacAller Derby?


----------



## donwilwol

@AKSteve, please post pictures of the Shelton. I thought Shelton only made 3,4,and 5s in bench planes.


----------



## AKSteve




----------



## donwilwol

That's a #3 Steve.


----------



## planepassion

I feel your pain Don. The type 12 is a sweetheart correct? I've noticed that anything sweetheart goes for a premium. In fact, I usually go out of my way on eBay to avoid the SW examples of tools I bid upon.

And while the T12 SW #4s may not be rare, they seem to experience higher demand. Thus, the higher prices that Don may not want to pay…

Another thing I've learned about handtools. You can get about anything you want, in most whatever condition you want it…as long as you're willing to fork over the buckaroonies.

You'll find your T12 #4 Don  Of that I'm absolutely sure.


----------



## AKSteve

thanks Don, I was going by the #2 specs on a Lie-nielson, there's is 7 and 3/4 inch and the #3's were 9 inch. Appreciate the response, so what about the stamped name though?


----------



## donwilwol

> thanks Don, I was going by the #2 specs on a Lie-nielson, there s is 7 and 3/4 inch and the #3 s were 9 inch. Appreciate the response, so what about the stamped name though?
> 
> - AKSteve


Believe it or not, its safer to use the width as a rule for sizing then the length, or at least in conjunction with. Most size #2s are about 1 ¾" wide, and will be 7 ½" or less. A Stanley #3 and #4 are almost the same length, but the #3 is narrower.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks for the offer don, I may take you up on it. I'm looking for something complete with a decent frog that I can really work it out. And if it works then I'd consider doin it to a good one.

Edit: if the handyman could be a decent user then Id definitely want to try it on something like that first. Let me know. I can definitely PayPal shipping and some extra.


----------



## donwilwol

> thanks Don, I was going by the #2 specs on a Lie-nielson, there s is 7 and 3/4 inch and the #3 s were 9 inch. Appreciate the response, so what about the stamped name though?
> 
> - AKSteve


This is an interesting note. Leach list the #4 at 9", which it is because the extension for the tote doesn't touch the wood. If you measure to the longest points, a vintage Stanley is also 9 1/2. I don't own a LN bailey style, so maybe someone who does can tell us if the tote extension is raised like a bailey, or is part of the sole, and were its measured to.


----------



## bandit571

Stanley (Bailey) No. 4, T-13….Just a hair UNDER 9" where it touches the wood…

Overall length, counting the step up under the tote…9-7/16"

Width is 2-3/8" wide.

IF anyone wants. I can go and measure a T-20 No.4 as well. But, it was made in England, and is blue.


----------



## AKSteve

wow great information, thanks guys! I love to find out the history and spec's for these planes.


----------



## terryR

LN 4 1/2…










...I would assume the 4 is similar.

DonW, I know why the lil type12 is so expensive!


----------



## jmartel

That plane is clean. If it wasn't for the custom knob, I would think that you just took it out of the box it came in for the first time.


----------



## 33706

Did somebody say *"Shelton"?*


----------



## AKSteve

Very nice selection poopiekat !


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, what's the bottom of that LN look like.


----------



## jmartel

Still can't find the manufacturing defect. Not sure that I ever will.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Have to stop looking, JPerfection!


----------



## summerfi

And now for a word from one of our sponsors.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Awesome!


----------



## MARCIOCRM

I´ve just read the first fifty pages. Let me continue my awesome reading marathon…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The first fifty pages of this thread? You're reading all of it? Oh, my…


----------



## MARCIOCRM

Only pictures!


----------



## racerglen

You're still going to get carpal thumb !


----------



## theoldfart

^ and blury eyes


----------



## JayT

^ and need a visit to a pshrink!


----------



## jmartel

Back when I wasn't working after we moved here, I read through all of the epic threads (Handplanes, workbenches, state of the shop, saws, etc) and went though every single page of projects to get caught up. Needless to say, it took a few weeks. My favorites list ended up like 10 times larger though. I didn't necessarily read all the posts, or look at every project individually though.


----------



## MARCIOCRM

Ok guys, you won.
I'll stop now.
Just when only missing 10 pages.


----------



## terryR

> Terry, what s the bottom of that LN look like.
> 
> - Don W


oh, the horror!
Yoda has a great memory.


----------



## DLK

> Ok guys, you won.
> I ll stop now.
> Just when only missing 10 pages.
> 
> - MARCIOCRM


But then you will miss the best pages.


----------



## duckmilk

Mos, thanks for the Siegley pics a week & 1/2 ago. Was tied up with things and then out of state for a while and didn't get to thank you.

Someome looking for a 10 1/2? Looks to be in good condition with about 1/2 of the cutter length left. Good price now but with 6 days left, it will go for too much.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scarce-Excellent-Stanley-10-1-2-C-Tuned-Sharpened/172023762198?_trksid=p2047675.c100013.m1986&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131223091518%26meid%3D5915eaf93a1c411f8c436e33a34012d3%26pid%3D100013%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D30%26sd%3D181943590249

Beautiful Sandusky Joseph.


----------



## Mosquito

No problem Duck


----------



## palaswood

Thanks Duck. It's sexy huh! I've been caught up in several restores to get any time with the Sandusky yet. 
I've got a Union no. 3 I've been working on restoring for my Nephew for Christmas and I gotta say, sharpened and tuned, that little sucker can make shavings! Nice mahogany tote and knob too. 
This is how it looked when I got it.








Here it is deconstructed after the Evaporust Bath and the knob and tote sanded.








Here is a shot of the Knob and Tote after 3 coats of amber shellac. That's it behind them. And a defiance I restored recently up there on the left









I know this isn't the Restoration thread but TOUGH! lol
Don, the box arrived, but it went to my old workplace lol They emailed me. My fault! Shoulda confirmed. But it arrived. Gonna go pick it up this week. Just down the road. Thanks for hookin up a brotha.


----------



## donwilwol

a few less projects for me!!!!


----------



## palaswood

Haha Glad I could help offload you then. I'm imposing a moratorium on plane buying for at least 6 months or until I get all the ones I have attended to. This got way out of hand since landing my new job earlier this fall.
I picked up a Millers Falls #4, Stanley #4, National #5, Sargent 409, Sargent 414, the Union no.3, a Sargent Hercules 409, a Stanley 71 1/2 and a No.7 (NEEDED those though!) , The Sandusky 125 and even a Shapleighs #4 all since Nov. 1st!

My girlfriends thinks im crazy…


----------



## Mosquito

A good number of pictures for the calendar came from this thread… so many sweet pictures here… Look forward to another year of calendar contributions :-D

The 2016 Calendar info can be found here for anyone who wants one:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/133282


----------



## bandit571

What can you all tell me about an Ohio Tool Co. No 035??









Has a bent lateral lever. and a toe bolt in the rear handle..









Mouth isn't too bad, either…









came with just the iron, no chipbreaker, nor lever cap. I have a Stanley Chipbreaker that will fit. There is a "plain jane" lever cap available. Front knob has a chip out in the base. Not very big. Otherwise the knob is just in need of a clean up.

$0.50 from a Road trip today…..


----------



## DLK

I am a bit confused the Ohio tool company catalog I know of says the 035 is a circular plane with a double iron and is a wooden plane. I.e. not a transitional. Did Ohio tool company use number 035 for both a wooden plane and a transitional.


----------



## donwilwol

Don there is a #35, and a #035. This is from the same catalog.


----------



## DLK

Thanks. I guess thats on a page that Mark van Roojen did not post. Is the complete catalog available somewhere?


----------



## Ripthorn

I just placed an order for something should help in my plane making endeavors. Hope it gets here before I have to skip town for a funeral!


----------



## terryR

^ooohhh…jealous again…


----------



## CL810

What is it? The link goes to their home page.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Ditto.


----------



## DanKrager

Therein lies the mystery. Maybe he bought the whole place…
DanK


----------



## jmartel

It's a metal mill-drill, presumably for making more infill planes. I was drooling over those in the showroom when I picked up my tablesaw and track saw.

The link code got messed up and incorporated the next word he wanted to say. Here's a good link:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Drill-Mill-with-Stand/G0704


----------



## Ripthorn

Jeff is correct. Thanks for providing the correct link. I sold my little wimpy machine for more than I expected and had exactly enough to cover the cost of the machine, shipping, and lift gate service. I already have all the other tooling necessary for it. A machinist friend of mine said that it should work steel really nicely, so that means infills should come along much more easily and with better results. Next one up will be my take on a Norris 27, but that is still probably a couple months out, as its first use will be making hardware for a new guitar I'm making.


----------



## jmartel

So, for fixing the link that means I get one infill free of charge, right?


----------



## Ripthorn

The sign said free REfills, not INfills . But as your reward, I will think fondly of your generosity as I am making some chips


----------



## Mosquito

Rip, does that mean that any infill plane you sell comes with free refills? So if I decide I'm tired of walnut I could get a free refill for cocobolo or rosewood? Sounds like you're on to something there ;-)


----------



## Ripthorn

Hmmm, interchangeable infills sounds like a mighty good idea. I may have to see just how hard that would be…We'll see. I have also thought of just offering kits so people could choose their own infill materials. Then again, my free time seems to be disappearing about as fast as the polar ice caps.


----------



## Mosquito

up for a challenge, how about some infill side escapement hollows and rounds, or beading planes, or complex molders? lol


----------



## Ripthorn

Not quite up for that kind of challenge. Next infills on the horizon are the Norris 27, a shooter, and a specially designed scraping plane, oh, and a knock off of the S&S K13.


----------



## Mosquito

I finally bought some of the floats and stuff I need for making some wooden moulding planes recently. Looking forward to getting to try making a few

S&S K13 is probably my favorite plane, aesthetically (haven't used one, obviously)


----------



## Mosquito

Just because it's a Friday and I feel like it the S&S K series toted infills

K9









K13









K18









http://www.sauerandsteiner.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=2152


----------



## Ripthorn

MMMmmmmmmm…..


----------



## CL810

He's taunting you Brian!


----------



## Mosquito

gotta get him to get started on some pictures for next years calendar ;-)


----------



## bobasaurus

Konrad Sauer makes some damn fine tools. I met him and tried out a lot of his planes at Handworks this year. Incredible planes, and the attention to detail is amazing. They glide over wood with hardly any resistance, and the mouth openings were ridiculously small. I want to build one myself pretty badly, I'll tackle it someday.


----------



## bandit571

Apparently, Ohio Tool Co. used a Brown colour on the metal parts?









No, that is rust, that be a brown paint. Got the plane fixed up enough..









I can go back later and add the colours. Added a few parts, and made shavings…









Yeah…









Sooo, I can clear off my bench…









And in a bit, I can start on the Mohawk-Shelburne plane. 1/2 day on one plane…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That is a well-used bench. Remember it when it was new, I do! Nice work, Bandit.


----------



## palaswood

Anybody have any Marsh planes? If so are they good users?


----------



## racerglen

Clock's tickin Bandit (nice save on the Oh-Hi-Oh !)


----------



## palaswood

Picked up a Marsh 5 1/2 - its a bit heftier than a stanley 5 1/2 according to the seller description. We'll have to see once it arrives. I'll post it. Seems to be in nice shape.


----------



## donwilwol

> Anybody have any Marsh planes? If so are they good users?
> 
> - palaswood


I don't have any, but I've held them. They are on par with a Stanley Bailey.
http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showphoto.php?photo=55462


----------



## palaswood

Wow! Thanks for sharing Don. Working backwards from the 8's, I think I can pick out the 5 1/2s (im assuming a smooth and a C for each size). That is an amazing collection.


----------



## palaswood

Got the planes Don. Thanks a heap. Im excites to clean em up. That 4 doesnt need much! The japanning looks to be 100%! What a nice tool.

Will all make nice additions


----------



## bandit571

> Clock s tickin Bandit (nice save on the Oh-Hi-Oh !)
> 
> - racerglen


Plane #2 is done. 









and making shavings, too.
Cleaned all the insides









Sole looks better..









Two planes in one day…whew..









Been a very busy day…..busy, busy, busy….


----------



## racerglen

And the crowd went wild ! Knew you could do it !


----------



## donwilwol

> Got the planes Don. Thanks a heap. Im excites to clean em up. That 4 doesnt need much! The japanning looks to be 100%! What a nice tool.
> 
> Will all make nice additions
> 
> - palaswood


Looking forward to the shavings. Let me know what you think about the National. If that was a #4/you wouldn't have it


----------



## MNclone

I've got a Marsh M4 that I picked up a while back and cleaned up this summer. I haven't taken any after pics yet because it needs a good sharpening. Perhaps I have a new goal for the evening…


----------



## palaswood

I've cleaned and reassembled the no.4 I got from Don, sanded and shellacked the knob and tote. It looks great. I'm struggling with getting the tote to affix firmly to the handle. What is a good way to do that?


----------



## palaswood

I meant the tote is still loose after screwing it in…


----------



## ToddJB

When there's trouble you call DW

https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/10/12/making-a-bench-plane-tote/

This is for making a new tote, but you can go about it that same way. Or you can bend the threaded rod.


----------



## palaswood

Todd you're suggesting to shave down the tote?
or bend the rod (more) ?


----------



## ToddJB

I'm suggesting those are your two options. Pick your poison.


----------



## donwilwol

> I ve cleaned and reassembled the no.4 I got from Don, sanded and shellacked the knob and tote. It looks great. I m struggling with getting the tote to affix firmly to the handle. What is a good way to do that?
> 
> - palaswood


I take a #10 (I think) nut, drill it so the bolt will just fit through, and use it like a thick washer. Or that's what I do.

Or did I misunderstand?


----------



## palaswood

Yeah that makes sense. Just trying to take the slop out of the tote. I tighten the bolt all the way and the tote still wobbles. I've got several planes doing that, a sargent too.

I'll see if I can finagle something then. Thanks guys!


----------



## donwilwol

> Yeah that makes sense. Just trying to take the slop out of the tote. I tighten the bolt all the way and the tote still wobbles. I ve got several planes doing that, a sargent too.
> 
> I ll see if I can finagle something then. Thanks guys!
> 
> - palaswood


Some guys grind the bolt shorter, but that makes the nut sink below the surface of the tote.


----------



## palaswood

So in theory, I could just stack washers until I get it right?


----------



## donwilwol

> So in theory, I could just stack washers until I get it right?
> 
> - palaswood


Yes you could. The problem is finding a washer small enough with a big enough hole. And redrilling a washer that small is a pain. The other thing I've found/is 90% of the time, the nut is just the right thickness but don't ask me why.


----------



## bandit571

Have had a few loose ones like that…..I used a grinder to "shorten" the threaded rod a bit. There is plenty of threads on each end, 1/8" off one end doesn't hurt anything. Test for tightness, cut a little more if needed.

I usually cut on the end going into the base.


----------



## terryR

So, I'm not the only one to cuss over drilling a small washer to fit underneath the brass hardware on the tote? LOL.

I've started placing a small piece of non-slip shelf liner under all totes to help absorb slop. Nothing worse than a loose tote on a sharp plane…


----------



## ToddJB

I see, you're saying you just can't get it tight enough, not that the angle is wrong. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## racerglen

Terry that shelf liner really works dosen't it. One of my fave little bits to use .


----------



## palaswood

I'll consider all options. I may have to get some shelf liner now.

Yeah the angle seems fine but the bolt stops turning and the handle is still loose. Ive got some nice tools in my toolbox now to give it a go. I like having options.

I picked up 3 sandusky cutters for the Sandusky 125, so shavings are in my future.

3 more planes on the way, A Wards Master 4 and two Stanley no. 3s. Im thinking of checking into a clinic for intervention….


----------



## racerglen

Dollar store shelf liner works as well as anything I've tried, one local store even has it in two different thicknesses.
(intervention isn't required until the accumulation spills over into the living room ;-)


----------



## Tim457

> Terry that shelf liner really works dosen t it. One of my fave little bits to use.


Not having tried it I'm a little concerned that would leave a visible gap under the bottom of the tote. I like Don's trick with the #10 nut because then you can secure it to keep it from spinning while drilling and file/sand it thinner as needed.



> (intervention isn t required until the accumulation spills over into the living room ;-)
> 
> - racerglen


You mean like building or buying a curio cabinet to display them? Not that anyone here would do that.


----------



## donwilwol

> You mean like building or buying a curio cabinet to display them? Not that anyone here would do that.
> 
> - Tim


Not everyone


----------



## summerfi

There's Don showing pictures of his 401K again. ;-)


----------



## DanKrager

Tim, the shelf liner is good for many other things in the shop. I use it under ROS projects to hold them still and prevent damage underneath, like bench cookies. They also help (when clean) with planing stock to hold it still even though a stop is still desirable. Just a lot of uses that are too many to list here.
In the plane tote problem, it is not likely to show (given proper sizing) because the liner washer compresses like a spring washer and the gap is minimal under pressure.

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

> The 2016 Calendar info can be found here for anyone who wants one:
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/133282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


Just a friendly mid-week bump for anyone who might have missed it late last week, the 2016 calendar is up and orderable


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Nice Picture! That must be an awesome place to spend some time, if a fellah would ever have time not spoken for by others. Pretty bad when I see more of my bench on LJs these days than in person.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I know the feeling Smitty…

My shop still largely looks like this, I've only added a bunch of outlet boxes…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think I see the problem, Mos. There are too many outlets there, your hand tools don't care much for their new neighborhood…


----------



## Mosquito

lol that's a good point.


----------



## CFrye

Maybe the outlets are for vintage desk lamps? 
;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Now you're talking!

On a handplane note, Jim finished his work on my #140 skew cutter and it's AWESOME. Sorry, no pics until (maybe) tonight, but suffice to say the surface left behind is scary soft to the touch; quite smooth indeed.

And for still another handplane comment, I'm coming dangerously close to actually using the #444 in a furniture build. I know, call me crazy, but sliding dovetail joints might just be the bee's knees on the sideboard that's in work. There will be pictures for that, too, if / when it comes to pass.


----------



## bandit571

Took a drive down a dirt road one evening..









As per Jeff Foxworthy's directions.."Turn off the Paved Road"

No. 035….$0.50…....









"Drums along the Mohawk"?? also part of the dirt road trip. Also just fifty cents.


----------



## Mosquito

You still have me wanting a #444 Smitty, but my hobby bank account objects to my desires lol


----------



## DanKrager

OOOOOooooo. Can't wait for those pictures. Ya, I've sort of given up too, Mos.

DanK


----------



## WhoMe

Did anyone notice that Mos started page 1000 of this thread with a plane calendar reminder.
Quite appropriate if you ask me.


----------



## Mosquito

haha, nice. Waiting for post #50,000 to shoot out another one ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> lol I know the feeling Smitty…
> 
> My shop still largely looks like this, I ve only added a bunch of outlet boxes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


Kinda funny to see some of us on here so long that we can remember each other's previous shops. Remember Mos's old apartment? That basement shop where Stef made…..well, just a countertop.

Ahh. We've been though so much together.


----------



## Mosquito

It's true, I'm on my 3rd shop now, and working on finishing my 4th (counting the current stand-in temporary shop space until I get the above pictured one ready)

I can't remember where I said it, but going back through the past years' worth of workbench thread was quite enjoyable, to re-watch the journey of many of our peers


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Might have to do that someday. Here we were just rambling on some epic long threads. Didn't realize we were archiving our journey.

Bless our hearts.

sniffle.

lawl.


----------



## ToddJB

hippies


----------



## palaswood

Marsh 5 1/2 arrived. It's beautiful. Rosewood tote and knob. Great heft. Oh and the dude neglected my request to pack it extremely carefully and the knob showed up cracked in 3 pieces… Such is life. I glued it and wrapped it in Shrinkwrap for an hour. It'll be ok I guess. But damn… Nice rosewood grain on the tote though!


----------



## bandit571

Been using this as a shoulder plane lately..









9-1/2" long. Claims to be 1-1/2" wide. Auburn Tool Co. Auburn NY. Has a star in the logo. Model No.?? All I can make out is a "31" as it is where everyone has been smacking the plane to adjust the depth at. It is a Skewed Rebate plane. Nice thick iron, too. Cost me a whopping $10 at a garage sale last summer..

Also been using this "angle-finder" 









Rosewood and brass on the handle. "Made in USA" on the blade. Cost? $1…....
I think I might find a use for these two…


----------



## dbray45

Have a great holiday and be safe.


----------



## yuridichesky

Some update on the moving fillister plane that I started to use.

I unmounted the depth stop and use plane without it:










The reason being is that most of the work I do with it either does not require exact depth settings or should go up to the some particular mark line that I had to scribe anyway like on the picture below where I planed front panel recess for the drawer bottom:










I'm sure there will be cases when depth stop does its job but for the moment it's easier and faster to go without it.


----------



## terryR

That's a beautiful plane, Yuri! 
Cannot believe how clean your joinery is…in pine. Wow.


----------



## yuridichesky

Terry, you are kind man, thank you!

The wood is larch. Harder than pine, very nice to cut. But you might remember me complaining about how brittle this larch was in the tool boxes thread. Somehow I adjusted to it and the joinery came out not too lousy.


----------



## Mosquito

The thing I like about pine is that you can cut your joinery slightly tight, and then beat on it hard enough to make it fit perfectly 

Good stuff Yuri, I'd never heard of Larch before


----------



## summerfi

Mos, there are two species of larch in N. America. Eastern larch has a broad range that includes MN. You may know it as tamarack. Western larch grows mainly in the northern Rockies. Larch wood is fairly hard for a conifer, so it is the preferred firewood species here where hardwoods are scarce. Larch is also interesting because it is a deciduous conifer. It's needles turn yellow and drop in the fall.


----------



## donwilwol

Today's projects.

A Sargent 5424










An Ohio Tools #03










And a Union with a new rosewood tote.


----------



## richardwootton

I picked up a type 11 (I think) #8c for my buddy's dad who is getting into hand tool woodworking. Because I remember how frustrating it was getting a plane to work the way it should, I went ahead and did a light tuning. I basically just oiled and waxed the body/sole, set the frog, reground and honed the iron.
Now the damn thing sings so sweetly I want to keep it!


----------



## johnstoneb

Bob
Used to spend all summer whenever we were out in the woods looking for buckskin tamarack for winter. They always had enough wind check you didn't need to worry about them getting fell for lumber. They would put out the heat in the furnace.


----------



## Mosquito

ah…Tamarack there we go. Thanks for the info Bob


----------



## summerfi

Yeah, Bruce, dead larch/tamarack are getting hard to find near the roads anymore. Firewood cutters have about got them all. All the old buckskins from the 1910 fire are about gone now too. It's been 105 years. Amazing how long some of them stood.


----------



## DLK

So do you boys want me to get you some tamarack? Plenty around here.


----------



## summerfi

Yes please Don. Preferably dead, dried, cut into 16" lengths, split, delivered, and stacked in my back yard. ;-)


----------



## DLK

> Yes please Don. Preferably dead, dried, cut into 16" lengths, split, delivered, and stacked in my back yard. ;-)
> 
> - summerfi


Are you willing to pay (dearly)for this service?


----------



## shampeon

Isn't larch used to make bows?


----------



## WhoMe

Don't let Don fool you guys, he's Mr Wizard in a woodworkers disguise.


----------



## theoldfart

Bob, don't forget to have Don put it in the stove too!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ugly works, too.


----------



## yuridichesky

Ian, I never heard about larch being used for bows.

Here in Russia larch is used primarily for outdoors constructions like fences, decks and alike. It's very resinous, hard enough and resists the weather pretty good. Almost never used for furniture.


----------



## johnstoneb

Candy 
All the Western larch I have seen has been 2nd growth and It is hard and splintery. A lot of it you had a hard time driving nails into it. It works well for structural lumber.
I've never heard of it being used for bows.


----------



## Boatman53

Another name for Tamarck is hackmatack and where the trunk bends into the root structure is often used as knees in boatbuilding.
Jim


----------



## terryR

random shavings…pine…


----------



## shampeon

Actually, I was thinking of yew, not larch. That's the conifer used to make bows.


----------



## CFrye

It does my heart good to see her making shavings, Terry! Have you made any changes?


----------



## Mosquito

Learning so much about Larch, it's interesting how different things get used for all kinds of different applications.


----------



## palaswood

Paduak shavings… mmm


----------



## terryR

> It does my heart good to see her making shavings, Terry! Have you made any changes?
> 
> - CFrye


No changes needed, Candy. That plane removes wood fast and in a controlled manner. More comfy to hold than a 40, too! I know from my attempts at building a plane that some can be hit or miss as users. Yours is a keeper! Lives three feet from my bench.


----------



## Mosquito

So this popped up:










Unfortunately way outside my price range lol Sure looks nice though
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-plane-444-box-excellent-collectible-/291643346824


----------



## donwilwol

> So this popped up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately way outside my price range lol Sure looks nice though
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-plane-444-box-excellent-collectible-/291643346824
> 
> - Mosquito


And I probably drink to much to be able to sell a kidney!!


----------



## DanKrager

Cheap skates!

DanK
I'm not getting it either…


----------



## Mosquito

Hey, I don't drink at all…. hmmmm lol


----------



## Mosquito

> The 2016 Calendar info can be found here for anyone who wants one:
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/133282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


One last bump before the holidays for anyone who might have missed it late last week, the 2016 calendar is up and order-able 

Also: 50,000th post on this thread!


----------



## Mosquito

Apologies for triple post, but I may have a problem…

I snagged another #45… 









Problem is, I'll have to find more room in my #45 cabinet now!


----------



## yuridichesky

Chris, while they have yet no cure invented for this kind of addiction just enjoy this gem. I'm sure there are more to come


----------



## Mosquito

It's the only Made in Canada #45 I've got, and I've been tryin' to get my hands on one for a little while now. They kept going for more than I wanted to pay. This one looks to be in great shape, so look forward to when it gets here


----------



## JayT

Mos, you do realize that if you'd stop buying 45's and 46's you'd probably have enough in the tool budget for a 444, right?


----------



## CL810

Mos, is it NOS? Looks really nice! Congrats.


----------



## Mosquito

Not NOS Andy, it's missing the box, unfortunately.

Yes, Jay lol Though I've only got 2 #46's, one older with the fence that goes on the sliding skate, and one with a rosewood fence. For right now I'm working on one thing (#45 collection) which I've prioritized above the #444. I hopefully have quite a few years ahead of me, so all in time…


----------



## donwilwol

I probably shouldn't have opened this can of worms. Sorted by maker.


----------



## bobasaurus

That is a serious collection of molding planes, Don. Any elaborate profiles or fillisters/plows, or are they all hollows and rounds?


----------



## donwilwol

> That is a serious collection of molding planes, Don. Any elaborate profiles or fillisters/plows, or are they all hollows and rounds?
> 
> - bobasaurus


There are several profiles and fillisters, some skewed and straight rabbets, and yesterday I picked up a pair of side rabbets.


----------



## 33706

Jeez, Don!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Someday I'll fill out a harlequin set of H&Rs… It's not progressed much in the last year or so, though.


----------



## Tim457

Nice word Smitty, I had to look up that meaning and found: adj. in varied colors; variegated.
A matched half set of H&Rs is on my dream list. Though at that point, why not a full set.


----------



## Mosquito

I've recently acquired the tools I need to make some hollows and rounds. Need to get set up for hardening and tempering irons, and then we'll see what happens there…


----------



## terryR

Also dreaming of hollows. Just purchased load of O1 steel. mini-forge at the ready. need cahones. 

And a plane body to hold a hollow. Working on a plough of all things today! LOL.


----------



## terryR

And, some tool porn for those not following the rust hunting thread…



















My wife somehow got an incredible idea to give me this No.1 for the Holidays! Awesome condition.

It will probably end up shiny from my hands constantly caressing the tool!


----------



## TheFridge

I love that woman too terry.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I would take some fishing line and make a neck lanyard and wear that No 1 to work and show the fellas, Terry !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's an amazing gift, Terry. Congrats! Going to sharpen it up and use it on occasion, or use it as Bling, like Turtle suggests?


----------



## DanKrager

Oh, man, Terry, what a woman. That buys a LOT of "not tonight dear". ???
LAWL!

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

> It will probably end up shiny from my hands constantly caressing the tool!
> 
> - terryR


And you will probably end up blind and chafed as well.

Edit: I can't believe that nobody ran with that one.


----------



## terryR

Smitty, for special projects only!


----------



## donwilwol

> Smitty, for special projects only!
> 
> - terryR


Ones you can make on the floor were there is zero chance of dropping it.


----------



## AgentTwitch

That is a nice looking plane


----------



## AgentTwitch

Special projects like "cat cutting boards"?


----------



## bandit571

First of two jack planes has been cleaned up..









Chipbreaker was stamped as Butcher. Need to clean the ends off a bit, to see IF any markings are there. 









Gave the tapered iron a hint of camber, on just the corners. Handle is a tad loose, though. It has a nail in the handle, but I think the glue might be gone under it. Shavings tend to shoot up out of the plane…..normal?









Going against the grain of some white Oak…


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

You could be the Flavor Flave of LumberJocks


----------



## Ripthorn

Over the last week I received the mill, got it torn down and cleaned, set up, lubed, broken in, trammed, and did some test pieces. Last night I put in one of my small infill block planes in the vise, indicated it in, and, once I had a properly sharpened fly cutter, got the sole cut completely flat in a single pass. Instead of lapping the sole for an hour or more trying to make it really good and flat, I was able to indicate it in and cut it flat in about 5 minutes, maybe 10. This is going to make one of the most tedious parts of plane making a non-issue. Super flat surfaces? Not an issue any more. Woot! I'll try to get a picture soon.


----------



## JayT

Awesome, Brian.

When can the rest of us start sending you work?


----------



## Boatman53

Rip what kind of mill did you get? Pics?
Jim


----------



## bobasaurus

I would also like to see said mill. Sounds very useful. I've only ever used an old bridgeport mill at work, and I'm not the best at it.


----------



## Ripthorn

Here she is all set up in my shop, it's a Grizzly G0704. I am very pleased with it. Edit: Forgive the cropping, LJ hates photobucket, apparently.


----------



## terryR

^Schweet!


----------



## Boatman53

Nice Ripthorn, nothing like a new machine. Mine is an old Millrite. About a 3/4 Bridgeport size. Mine has a fair amount of backlash.
Jim


----------



## jmartel

Looks great, Brian.

For reference, LJ only likes to show photos 600 pixels wide. Your photo is wider than that, so it only shows the left 600 pixels. I'm not sure if Photobucket has a way to hotlink a smaller size, but flickr does which is what I use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The extent of my tool-based Christmas:










E.C. Stearns No. 2s.


----------



## Johnny7

jmartel

If you right click on the image in Ripthorn's post, and choose "open image in new tab", you can see the whole thing.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, those are pretty darn spiffy.


----------



## Trakem2

Brian, when you're in photobucket you can edit your pic size by clicking on the pic, go to edit then resize and set your size to 640×480 pixels. Then click apply and then save, or the other way around, I cant remember off the top of my head. I had the same problems when I first tried posting pics.


----------



## donwilwol

The shop Xmas party.










And you guys thought the elves were just a myth.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Pretty darn cute Don.

The little Wood River box included.


----------



## terryR

Ah-hah. Now I see Don's secret to collecotr success. Lovely crocks which I assume he does NOT collect.

Happy Happy ya'll.

Sharpened my franken' 18 today…










Don, I have the 3 patent date lateral adjuster you're looking for…make an offer!


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Terry. Digging through my parts pile I found one. I really need to get better organized.


----------



## racerglen

Know the feeling Don, I have too many separate stashes of bits and pieces not to mention the whole planes that are in ques or just need some love.


----------



## donwilwol

> Know the feeling Don, I have too many separate stashes of bits and pieces not to mention the whole planes that are in ques or just need some love.
> 
> - racerglen


And as typical, I found it looking for something else!


----------



## racerglen

Yup..Mr Murphy is on the loose again !


----------



## DanKrager

Do you guys ever spend time shuffling the order of the "to be done" plane queues?

Just curious… 

DanK


----------



## donwilwol

> Do you guys ever spend time shuffling the order of the "to be done" plane queues?
> 
> Just curious…
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


This usually occurs when the parts that I put away so I knew where they were somehow walked somewhere else.


----------



## racerglen

Oh Dan, a worm of cans that is, why yes, usually when something else, a "new" friend drops by the shop to stay and dearly needs a makeover (not always a plane) and thus the "to be done" tends to stay the same or get ever longer..


----------



## terryR

> Do you guys ever spend time shuffling the order of the "to be done" plane queues?
> 
> Just curious…
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


constantly…

more knuckle block love from today,


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## jmartel

> more knuckle block love from today,
> 
> - terryR


I guess that means I need to get my 65 out and play with it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My tool-specific Christmas items, compliments of Galootaclaus!










Mallet is the biggest I've got, gimlet bit very cool (doubles my inventory), books welcomed as always, and the Starrett #236 Gauge is sweet. Shop made marking knife is contoured to fit the right hand only (love that!) and the Perfect Handle will clean up quite nicely.


----------



## chrisstef

> more knuckle block love from today,
> 
> - terryR
> 
> I guess that means I need to get my 65 out and play with it.
> 
> - jmartel


You mean your .65".


----------



## bandit571

New handle being made, new wedge is made out of Maple. Handle is from Walnut…









About halfway done…..iron was in bad shape, BIG chip out of a corner. Old wedge was beat up, and cracked









New one is Maple. Sole is now flat..









Or, as flat as this jointer can make it…









Stamped into the iron: Auburn Tool Co. Thistle Brand….Tapered iron. Thick chipbreaker. Edge was straight, except for the big chip out. New edge? Straight or Cambered?


----------



## danielsheppard

As funny as it might sound my favourite tool is my pencil. Why? Because I use it most often. I make blueprints with it, I draw on my wood pieces so I'd know where to cut. It's so basic and yet so vital.


----------



## palaswood

Stanley Tote Question. what woods were on the vintage stanleys aside from rosewood?
Im trying to figure this one out. Seems like a fruitwood due to the tight grain. From a no. 5.


----------



## bandit571

Might be Beech?

Ok, done with the wood bodied planes. Went on a road trip, trying to find some iron ones..









Union #5c ( $12) and an Early Stanley No. 90 ($22)









The Stanley has a small crack, so I got the price down from $29 to the $22 I paid. 









Crack is right where the toe piece curves up. Have it cleaned up, and sharpened. 
Iron has a patent date, casting has a "B" in it. The depth adjuster has STANLEY cast into it.

Not too bad a day?
Will work on the jack plane when I get the chance….I don't think Union used a ugly green tint on their planes…..I think I have a low knob for this plane…


----------



## donwilwol

> Stanley Tote Question. what woods were on the vintage stanleys aside from rosewood?
> Im trying to figure this one out. Seems like a fruitwood due to the tight grain. From a no. 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - palaswood


That actually doesn't look like a stock Stanley tote.


----------



## palaswood

That's what I was kinda thinking Don.
Nice plane score Bandito. I'm gonna need to get me a no.90 one of these days. And that maple wedge is suhWEET.
The tote doesn't have the specked grain pattern of a beech when examined up close, but it sure is hard.
It seems more like a cherry, and if it was a replacement then that would make sense.
Thanks dudes!
Here is a poor no. 3 as it came to me, with nice intact rosewood tote and knob, which I've reconditioned. Sanded and shellacked.


----------



## CO_Goose

Wow, that tote is spectacular. Just goes to show you that you never know what is under all those layers of dirt, grime. old finish, and of course, paint speckles…


----------



## donwilwol

I had no intention of buying this plane, but the dealer kept dealing. It was in rough shape, and still shows the signs of the neglect it endured. After I cleaned and tuned it, and placed it on this piece of white oak, I could hear it thanking me. We've all heard, "if the tool could talk", well this one did. It was doing its happy dance at the same time. This is going to make someone a very happy woodworker!! This is the kind of tool that makes me wish I could keep them all.














































But i did make one bone head move. The bottom of the iron was pitted, but about 1/2" up it was perfect. I used the dremel tool to cut the bad off, but then I ground the bevel so the Millers Falls Logo is down!!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Don, I am jealous of your mistake.! I've been locked in to a giant remodel and have had little time to spend on my poor ole planes


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Great save, Don. The tool does thank you, indeed!


----------



## palaswood

You guys ever seen a plane like this? This thing looks ancient!


----------



## bandit571

Had picked two planes the other day…the Jack plane needed a bit of work this morning..









Lets see, stripped the black paint off the handle, added a low knob, re-bent the lateral's end. Polished the wheel. 









Sharpened the iron, tuned the chipbreaker, and replaced the bolt. Old bolt was worn out under the head, had a spare handy, but it needed shortened to fit. 









Someone had painted the body, frog and lateral an UGLY teal colour…...stripped what I could, rattle can black to cover what needed covered.

Gave the #90 a test drive today, too..









Shavings are Curly Maple. I think the #5c from Union MFG Co. of New Britain CN USA looks a wee bit better?


----------



## donwilwol

> You guys ever seen a plane like this? This thing looks ancient!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - palaswood


Its a Chaplin missing the cap

http://www.timetestedtools.com/a-chaplin-s-improved-restoration..html


----------



## lateralus819

Nice restore Don. I love MF planes. My MF #10 is one of my favorite 4.5s. Not to mention my most expensive save for the LN. Lol. Just had to have it!


----------



## bobasaurus

Using the new skew block:


----------



## duckmilk

That looks great Allen. Someday, I'll get a skew something.


----------



## duckmilk

> ^ That is a well-used bench. _Remember it when it was new, I do! Nice work, Bandit.
> 
> - SmittyCabinetshop


After my post, the thread jumped me pack to this post. Haha, perfect Yoda quote. How did I miss this before?


----------



## bandit571

That Stanley No.90….has a mystery. Seems there are four drilled and tapped holes in the left side









That small bolt into the side is from a Stanley No. 39's nicker. Threads match. Bolt came with the 39, and seems to be Stanley style threads. Somebody had also scribed layout lines. There is a bigger line just below the handi-grip, and two more right at the top of the handi-grip. Holes line up inside to vertical lines. They are 90 degrees to the sole, too..









Not the best picture, focus was quite working on the camera today. Worked on the sole a bit, it had a ridge right down the center line of the sole. Might have it flat, and 90 degrees to the sides, now..









Adjuster knob has a STANLEY cast into it. This is from before the SW era. Iron has a patent date on it..
"P A T'S " "8 3.97" "4 13 1900" near as I can read them.

One lousy crack in the top ( toe??) piece..









Right side has a "V" shaped pitting, and a piece broke off of the toe piece, if you look closely at the picture of the sole. Iron is sharpened up. Not sure where to set the "chipbreaker" cap iron on this little plane.

So, somebody from Stanley drill a few holes? Seems Stanley was the one with that size of taps….I doubt if it is for a nicker of some sort….any ideas???


----------



## thedude50

Happy New Year you guys hope your all well


----------



## racerglen

Happy new year Lance.

Bandit, I had to duck into my shop to look at my newer 90, no holes , only thought can come up with is for some sort of fence ?

Happy new year to the Dungeon Master !


----------



## DanKrager

Hey, Lance. Good of you to speak up! Happy New Year to you too. Hope the business is doing well.
DanK


----------



## WhoMe

Happy New year to all. May 2016 be better than 2015


----------



## danielsheppard

> I had no intention of buying this plane, but the dealer kept dealing. It was in rough shape, and still shows the signs of the neglect it endured. After I cleaned and tuned it, and placed it on this piece of white oak, I could hear it thanking me. We ve all heard, "if the tool could talk", well this one did. It was doing its happy dance at the same time. This is going to make someone a very happy woodworker!! This is the kind of tool that makes me wish I could keep them all.


You've done a great job of bringing that tool back to life I might add.


----------



## donwilwol

A Millers Falls #7.


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Don! That should clean up to be a beauty!


----------



## lateralus819

Cant imagine what that set you back!

Nice score bud. Going to restore it or leave it as is?


----------



## shampeon

Finally found one in the wild, Don?


----------



## WhoMe

It's that like a #2 for Stanley?
Looks to be in great shape and I love the curvy handle on that one.


----------



## donwilwol

Whome, it is the same size as a #2.

I'm going to clean it up first. I'll refinish the wood and decide what to do from there.


----------



## jmartel

Got to play with a Woodriver #1 in Woodcraft yesterday. Cool little plane, but I don't know where I'd use it. Still want it for a desk ornament though.


----------



## mramseyISU

> Got to play with a Woodriver #1 in Woodcraft yesterday. Cool little plane, but I don t know where I d use it. Still want it for a desk ornament though.
> 
> - jmartel


Isn't that what a #1 Stanley is though? A desk ornament.


----------



## ksSlim

All from Ks n Ok need to check out the SWTCA link.
http://www.swtca.org/

Jan and Feb collectors events.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A Stanley #1 is a serious woodworking tool, mramsey! And who among us wouldn't want to pursue serious woodworking?


----------



## bandit571

Heck, I'm still just getting the hang of the old wooden plane









Still trying to tune up that $22 Stanley No.90…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bandit, you worked with a #75 before? Has to be like the #90 at least a bit. I'm not much fond of the #75, so interested in your take on it.


----------



## bandit571

Don't have the #75….I do have a Wards #78 ( Minty one, spent $16 for it) and a #39 3/8"

The 90 seems to be a bit hard to start, not much sole up front. I think that is why Stanley made the others with that LONG nose piece…aka #94.

Might be a case of working backwards? Still working with it…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The finest of shavings is the starting point. You'll get it, without a doubt.


----------



## thedude50

Ongoing troubles with the building so I will be moving home And into a warehouse. Hopefully things change soon but I am planning on the worse and hopping for the best. Hope you all had a nice holiday.


----------



## mramseyISU

> A Stanley #1 is a serious woodworking tool, mramsey! And who among us wouldn t want to pursue serious woodworking?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I stand corrected. I'll go back in the corner and put my dunce hat on now.


----------



## terryR

> A Stanley #1 is a serious woodworking tool, mramsey! And who among us wouldn t want to pursue serious woodworking?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


seriously, IT looks like a cat toy!










Worth more than my 3hp cabinet saw, so I'm plane scared to touch it.


----------



## jmartel

^that's why I'd be buying the ~$100 Woodriver one and not an original Stanley.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I stand corrected. I ll go back in the corner and put my dunce hat on now.
> 
> - mramseyISU


You do know my tongue was planted firmly in cheek, right?


----------



## donwilwol

i doubt to many woodworkers have enough disposable income to take a $1000-$1800 Stanley #1 and use it in the shop when a Woodriver is just over $100 and LN is just over $200. I know mine is in an enclosed case.

I bought the WR to use. If I had it to do again, I would go LN, they are a better plane, but I never had a WR and wanted to try it. It's respectable and useable after some tuning. I don't know that it will get a lot of use, but it does have some cool factor, and it can be used like a block plane for many block plane task.


----------



## mramseyISU

> I stand corrected. I ll go back in the corner and put my dunce hat on now.
> 
> - mramseyISU
> 
> You do know my tongue was planted firmly in cheek, right?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Both of ours were I assumed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cool. Limitations of text, wanted to be certain.

Did you see on the 'bay, Don, the #196 that's available? Looks like the guy found it in a drawer at an estate sale… When will I be so lucky? And related to using the Stanely #1 is this comment from Leach on the #196 (emphasis added):

These planes are too valuable to use, but if you have more money than brains, and want to use this contraption, you'll find it a funky beast unless the cutter and spur are both very sharp and that they are set finely.

It's the contrarian in me that wants to use these tools, regardless of the purchase price. Unless of course they're mind condition, but even then I've done so (remember the #95 blog?). I have to think a Stanley #1 would stay in the shop and get at least some use, albeit sporatically, as a way to enjoy the tool.


----------



## donwilwol

I hadn't seen it Smitty, or I just scrolled past it. I don't pay much attention when they are priced like that.

I understand the need to use them. I'm just way to clumsy. I've dropped my 604 twice.

Ive tuned and tested a lot of my collector planes. I don't "use" them regularly, but I will carry one back to the shop from time to time.

From my perspective its also about history. A Stanley #1 is expensive, but they are far from rare. If there were 5 know copies left, using it would be irresponsible but Not using it because it's valuable is a personal choice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The point of rarity is an excellent one.

I've only dropped one bench plane. Well, more like knocked it to the floor. And it was my Type 13 #4 1/2 from Walt Q at Brass City. Before I had the wood floor in the shop, too, and the KLUNK sound it made was near-sickening. It survived incredibly well and is still my go-to smoother for panels.

Guys on LJs spend thousands on cabinet saws and use them, right? And no one says they have more money than sense.


----------



## donwilwol

Yep, my truck was $40,000 but I still drive it! (I don't know if it was actually $40,000 but you know what I mean)


----------



## JayT

> Yep, my truck was $40,000 but I still drive it! (I don t know if it was actually $40,000 but you know what I mean)
> 
> - Don W


Do they have hand plane insurance for when I drop one? It better include a medical rider for all times I've cut fingers when sharpening.


----------



## donwilwol

> Yep, my truck was $40,000 but I still drive it! (I don t know if it was actually $40,000 but you know what I mean)
> 
> - Don W
> 
> Do they have hand plane insurance for when I drop one? It better include a medical rider for all times I ve cut fingers when sharpening.
> 
> - JayT


You might be onto something JayT.


----------



## summerfi

I think you can get insurance on anything if you're willing to pay for it. But that does bring up a good question. How do you folks with extensive tool collections, or even a large amount of using tools, catalog and document your tools for homeowners insurance purposes? I realize I should do something about this, but just have never taken the time and initiative to do it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's been a topic here on LJs about it. Most agreed on the need for good records, to include detailed inventories as well as pictures of stuff. Then itemize it on your homeowners insurance. I've not done the itemizing part, but I do have a complete record in spreadsheet form of everything in my shop, with purchase prices.


----------



## ToddJB

A good friend lost everything in a fire a few years ago. Big shop full of vintage tools. Forrest fire. Right before they abandoned the house he ran around with his iPhone and quickly recorded each room. It was enough for the insurance company.


----------



## Mosquito

Not mine in any form other than imagination, but I like this


















http://www.ebay.com/itm/151910245373


----------



## racerglen

Now that's a sweet package Mos !


----------



## donwilwol

I've created an excel spreadsheet. Its got a serial number for each tagged plane and I link the line to the folder of the planes pictures. Its something I just started so about 3% of my collection is actually in it.

There is antique software inventory software, but most are pricey and proprietary. There are even some in the cloud now with monthly subscriptions.


----------



## DanKrager

Hmmmmm….

DanK


----------



## terryR

Lovely, Mos. What a fine example!

I have a healthy respect for vintage tools. I see them as not just tools, but expressions of past history. Love to think of all the projects an old plane has touched while I'm cleaning one. Eventually, I'll make shavings with the No.1 since that's the purpose of the tool, but I'll keep using a no.18 for small work.

The plane was a serious surprise gift! My wife wanted to get me a piece of unobtanium to make up for NOT getting a cool gift for my 50th b-day in Oct.  There's no way I would have chosen such an expensive collector's toy at this point in my life. But, since we are planning to move, no purchases over 50 pounds are allowed. The lil no.1 just fit the bill perfectly!

I suppose the ease with which an item can be replaced comes into play when deciding to use a vintage tool? A set of 4 tires for my diesel F-250 cost about the same as this no.1. Hmmmm…that's kinda sick…

Tool insurance? Glad someone brought that up! Starting to pack stuff here; good time to start an inventory! An excellent topic for discussion….......


----------



## theoldfart

I photo'ed all of my tool purchases at the time of purchase but I haven't recorded purchase price. Most of them were bargains and the price was not an indicator of their real value. I need to ask agent how replacement would work.


----------



## terryR

I really suck with spreadsheets.
Anyone use a store-bought tool?

Entering the data must be a nightmare! Maybe just tools valued over $100?


----------



## summerfi

Don, what about posting a blank copy of your spreadsheet on timetestedtools as a resource to share?


----------



## putty

I got a notice recently from my insurance co. that tools are insured at a maximum of 500.00 each. That will not cover my power tools. I plan to shop for a different insurance co.

Spread sheet with pictures is a good Idea!


----------



## DanKrager

I use an Access database which is much easier to do data entry IMHO. I just type into a form, tabbing from cell to cell, insert the picture(s) and move to the next one. Reports and tabulations are almost as easy as spreadsheet. I'm an Oracle-Master-Wannabe, so I've been playing with the big gun to see if I can master it. That is a struggle. And now the bad news…I was going to offer to share a blank database structure, but I can't find it. OOOOOh OOOOOH!
DanK


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't yet done that… but will have to soon, I think. Maybe once I make the move into the other shop, as much of my stuff is still packed away. Maybe inventory when I unpack to move them over


----------



## donwilwol

> I use an Access database which is much easier to do data entry IMHO. I just type into a form, tabbing from cell to cell, insert the picture(s) and move to the next one. Reports and tabulations are almost as easy as spreadsheet. I m an Oracle-Master-Wannabe, so I ve been playing with the big gun to see if I can master it. That is a struggle. And now the bad news…I was going to offer to share a blank database structure, but I can t find it. OOOOOh OOOOOH!
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


What I don't like about access is its often difficult to move between versions.


----------



## Mosquito

I'll build my own


----------



## jmartel

I need to do this. Might be a good project while I'm injured and can't do any woodworking. I'd probably just use google drive though.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, made use of a Stanley #6c, T-10









Making shavings I could see through…









Getting a top for a table a bit flatter than it was…


----------



## Handtooler

Really nice tool and does it's job superbly.


----------



## 33706

The other REALLY good reason for documenting your tool possessions is that if you worry about dying before your time, your wife will at least have some sense of value of your toys when she disposes them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## theoldfart

^for a clean close shave use Burma Shave!

Smitty, cool pickup. Have you tried it yet? Is it easier to use than say a 444?

;-)


----------



## DanKrager

OMG Smitty. That's not a SW? Pretty cool shaver anyway.

Oh, I did find my tool database inventory. Was looking extensively in the wrong place. It's done with a split database in Open Office Base, complete with picture capability. If someone wants to try it, PM me. I'm going through a 1" high stack of old invoices to update the thing…something to do when it's too cold to work in the shop.
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Could even use one of these..









Ah, the No. 70, NOT that weird thing beside it…


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit, that little elf pilot is trying to use the Force on your tools. Stay alert! 

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Yoda is trying to use the force.


----------



## bandit571

How do you think I find all these goodies…..The force allows me to smell the rust from down the block….


----------



## onoitsmatt

Ah the 70. My parents just gave me one for Christmas. They said they picked it up at an estate sale. I think I'm going to use it to scrape paint off an 8 foot long 4×12 a friend gave me from a remodel project he's working on. Unless anyone has any boxes they need the logos scraped off of.


----------



## bandit571

Around here, Menards prints the bar codes on their wood products…..#70 will just remove them in a couple swipes.

Not only does this have a cambered iron, it has a rounded sole.


----------



## TheFridge

Bandit Wan Kenobi


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#70s are interesting tools. Incredibly sharp helps, and they do work, as Bandit says. But this #292 was too nice to pass up. Unaware until I saw it.

The dovetail plane got a fettling tonight, big time. Spur not flush to the main body, so to the stone it went.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't think the once a month meetings are paying off and my mentor seems to be evil. I may need to up my medication.

A type 2 Sargent 407 and 408 will be making its way to my place. I should warn you, this is graphic!


----------



## bobasaurus

Built a lower shelf for my in-progress plane till today. The smaller planes finally have a home:










Also used my 4 1/2 to smooth the mahogany trim on the shelf front:


----------



## DanKrager

Boba, that plane sure looks crisp! And that wonderful till shows them off nicely!

DanK


----------



## terryR

Wow, that 4 1/2 looks fresh from the factory! Till looks great.

Don, you definitely need to increase the dosage of the citric acid you're taking; the rust is still spreading throughout yer system…

Love my 408. Solid.


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks guys. The 4 1/2 is actually pretty old. I bought it used, and it still has the old-style chipbreaker. Note the age-darkened cherry tote/knob. Works great, though.


----------



## terryR

Random bench shot with shavings. Had no clue how to make a section of semi-complex molding, but the 2nd attempt was usable. (Needed the large flat area for screws)

Have since watched Tom Fidgen make a nice piece of molding, so will do better next time I hope!










Still no router in my shop…


----------



## DLK

What/why is there a big ring in you photo?


> ?


----------



## terryR

> What/why is there a big ring in you photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> - Combo Prof
Click to expand...

hiding my swap item for the Shop Art Swap.


----------



## WhoMe

> What/why is there a big ring in you photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> hiding my swap item for the Shop Art Swap.
> - terryR
Click to expand...

Why not just hide it under all those shavings?
Nice looking moulding btw.


----------



## mochoa

Happy New Year Ya'll!

Anybody have the Veritas Mini Spokeshave? I'm thinking it will be very valuable in smoothing the tight curves for spoon/spatula carving?


----------



## Hammerthumb

> What/why is there a big ring in you photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> - Combo Prof
Click to expand...

That's Terry's WWE belt.

Happy New Year Mauricio!


----------



## racerglen

Mauricio, back atcha for the New Year !
I've got the little shave, it is quite useful for the small work, although haven't tried a spoon in a loong time.


----------



## planepassion

Allen,(Homer Simpson voice) Mmmmmm, mahogany trim…..


----------



## DLK

Before I go buy one off of e-bay does anyone have a Stanley 9 1/4 block plane that they would sell/trade me?


----------



## jmartel

I don't believe it's a 9 1/4 since it's got an adjustable mouth, but you can have this one if you'd like, Don. Needs cleaning up, and doesn't have the pin to hold the tensioning lever. Body is 6" long, blade is 1 5/8" wide. No idea what number plane it is.




























I've got a #65 and then a LN Rabbeting block plane on order, so I don't need it.


----------



## DLK

No I want exactly a Stanley 9 1/4 to complete the tool list for the 951 tool chest. (I missing a few others too).
I have plenty of other good blocks.


----------



## bandit571

like that one//









May not be a SW….it is a 9-1/4….


----------



## donwilwol

I think that's a very early 9 /2. That front brass knob is interesting.


----------



## DLK

That would do bandit, although I think an Sw 9 1/4 was what is included on the original list.

I did get from home a 9 1/2 SW, long before I was given the 951 tool chest. The 951 was given to my step grandfather upon retirement and is now in my possession. There was no block plane in the chest so it is possible it came with the 9 1/2 SW that I have and not 1 9 1/4, but I am not sure.


----------



## bandit571

Just checked the 9-1/4 No SW in a Hart….sorry


----------



## DLK

I don't think SW will matter to me, I'd take any 9 1/4 .


----------



## jmartel

No worries. Figured I'd offer, Don


----------



## bandit571

With two 9-1/2s sitting around, I could spare the 9-1/4…..


----------



## TheFridge

A little something


----------



## racerglen

Fridge you double dipper… ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

Ha! I do my best!


----------



## donwilwol

Jmartel, I sent you a PM about the 9 1/2.


----------



## bandit571

Update on that 9-1/4…..seems the correct iron was in a different plane. 9-1/4 NOW has a "SW" iron on board.

I might try to sharpen it up, before it leaves Tuesday….


----------



## DLK

> Update on that 9-1/4…..seems the correct iron was in a different plane. 9-1/4 NOW has a "SW" iron on board.
> 
> I might try to sharpen it up, before it leaves Tuesday….
> 
> - bandit571


Fantastic.


----------



## jmartel

Looks like DonW and I are making a trade as well.


----------



## DLK

Made this quick tounge and groove till so that I's have more room on the workbench.



















It will probably get redesigned later, but will do for now.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Don, I like it


----------



## john2005

Just picked up another T&G plane myself over the weekend. Union 41, no cutters though.


----------



## terryR

^I have the same 41…identical condition!

Nice till, Don. I may copy it. What's the shorter plane?

sexy saw, too!!!


----------



## DLK

Thanks *Mos*.

*John* you can get cutters for the Stanley 48/49 from St James Bay I presume they will fit the Union 11.



> ^I have the same 41…identical condition!
> 
> Nice till, Don. I may copy it. What s the shorter plane?
> 
> sexy saw, too!!!
> 
> - terryR


There two 48s and one 49. The Stanley 49 is the shorter. (Needs cutters…hint.)


----------



## duckmilk

> ^I have the same 41…identical condition!
> 
> - terryR


Have you checked your shop to see if it is still there????


----------



## terryR

whew, my 41 is still safe in the pile of extra parts…

Don, I thought you had a guy making an iron?


----------



## DLK

> whew, my 41 is still safe in the pile of extra parts…
> 
> Don, I thought you had a guy making an iron?
> 
> - terryR


I forgot we talked about this. I will order the irons from St. James bay. Sorry.

I ran the snow blower on Saturday and raked the roof. Before Sunday came another 2 feet of snow fell and I did it again. And now a third time this Monday. Never the less I managed to get enough shop time to get all my users tools on the wall and off the bench. (Except for the chisels which are in a box under the bench.)

Now that the bench is clear, perhaps I can make something.


----------



## ToddJB

I hear ya, Don. I'm in the process of doing the same


----------



## putty

Don, when we get an inch of snow here, all the schools are shut down! Texans cant drive on snow!


----------



## DLK

> I hear ya, Don. I m in the process of doing the same
> 
> - ToddJB


Snowfall is now over the top of the blower. The danger now is if I don't keep the path wide enough the exhaust will choke and the blower will stall. Snowfall has only been 84 inches so far this year, but most of it came in the last few days. (So far 49 inches has fallen in January) We average 180 inches per season and our high has been 390 inches (winter of 78-79).

I need to retire and move.


----------



## duckmilk

Do snow blowers work on tree leaves?

Putty, only native Texans can't drive on snow.


----------



## DanKrager

Duck, I'm here to tell you they do. I have a 6' pto mounted snowblower that I backed (intentionally) into my 60 cu yards of leaf pile. Quite a show!

DanK


----------



## john2005

> *John* you can get cutters for the Stanley 48/49 from St James Bay I presume they will fit the Union 11.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Thanks. I actually have a 48 and it too came without cutters. It is sporting the ones from St James that you speak of. I haven't compared, but I believe they are in fact the same irons.


----------



## TheFridge

I hate snow. And temperatures below 50 degrees. That is all.


----------



## Mosquito

You should probably not come visit me then lol


----------



## roman

the fresh smell of a curve that resembles the curl of a leaf and the sounds and smell of fall
that one moment when curl hits the floor and the sounds that surround it
that is the measure of what a fine plane makes as it excites the senses that lie within
: )


----------



## DLK

*Mos* thats colder then Hell!









(Both are colder then Houghton. Mi which is a blustery 8 degrees F, but then we get much more snow! Lake effect snow advisory continues.)


----------



## Handtooler

Mos. Reminds me of the three years I spent at Grand Forks, ND. Many days in the -20's.


----------



## TheFridge

Dang it mos. looks like I'm not gonna be able to check out your new shop in the dead on winter with all the snow and such. Unfortunately, my heart rejoices in the relative warmth of my southern lands.

Top this moron:

Her hair is winter fire,
January embers. 
My heart burns there too.

Anyone?


----------



## palaswood

What is this … "snow" you speak of? Sounds horrid.

-Joseph in So. Cal.

p.s. LOL

And not a forest in sight….


----------



## donwilwol

It's not supposed to get much above zero here today. Not ideal. We haven't had any major snow yet. Maybe Saturday. I don't need it, that's for sure!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Embrace it, I say!


----------



## theoldfart

^+100, this weekend should really bring it on 

Edit Sorry Don!


----------



## Mosquito

We actually don't have much snow (around 6" on the ground). Kind of annoying. The longest stretch I had was when I was at college in Fargo, ND (Go Bison!) and we had 11 days in a row where the *high* temperature was below 0. You don't know how nice 0 feels until you've had a few days were the highs were in the -10 range lol


----------



## TheFridge

If it ever gets below zero down here, I will probably cut someone open with a light saber and crawl in.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I get that reference (I'm not a movie guy)


----------



## DLK

We usually get a stretch of -20 F to -40 weather in early February, last a bout a week or so. I try to be in Arizona when that happens. Although it is usefully only one stretch like this, one year it happened 4 times. I serious thought about quitting my job and retiring. (The lack of affordable medical insurance if I did so stopped me.) It is still snowing
but has slowed quite a bit. Supposed to stop tomorrow. But generally stops completely when Portage Lake and Lake Superior freeze over. Then it gets bitterly cold. The water when not frozen moderates our temperature and we usually enjoy 20 to 25 degrees F. (Lake superior does not really freeze over. It gets at most 90% frozen.) When the water is not frozen it has a warm updraft of moist area that causes a second snowfall called Lake effect snow. The winter snow storm after passing over us is pushed back by the rising air and snows on us a second time. (Roughly speaking.)

If you can't take the winters you don't deserve the summers.

Mos lives far enough south of the big lake that he does not get Lake Effect snow, nor has the pleasure of Lake modified temperature. Thus he is much colder then I and does not have as much snow to shovel to keep warm.

I'm sure Mos can explain it better while using a 45.

Tonight I pank the shop.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Stanley #45's 8th use, snowplow!

Yeah, no lake effect snow here, wrong side of the lake for that too, usually. Sure wish we'd get more snow, the snowmobiles are getting sad….


----------



## summerfi

> *Mos* thats colder then Hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Combo Prof


Well, I guess Hell has finally frozen over.


----------



## terryR

The temp is all the way up to 25 here! In the sun.

Unfortunately, we've seen below freezing temps for 36 hours, and our water supply is frozen solid. Since we collect from the nearest cave's resurgence, the pipes are outside in the weather for about 8 feet. Wrapped with heat tape and 1" insulation, but that's not enough. My fault for NOT farm-engineering a long term solution until now!

Would gladly shovel snow for a hot shower!


----------



## Handtooler

MOS, NDSU that's the "The "UTTER college", HUH? UND "Sioux" did quite well in hockey back in the mid 60's. I recall the outdoor rink with just a non-insulated covered shed where the rink ice was frozen by natural temps. In Jan Feb 1966 the temps were 21 straight days with highs -20 or lower. They were unable to back-fill the Minuteman silos under construction until July. My wife graduated from UND, while both her brothers graduated from NDSU.


----------



## DLK

Goodness Terry you're in Alabama. How did it get that cold? The trick to keeping pipes from freezing to to run a pencil thick stream of water (into say the bathroom sink) during the freezing temps. At least thats what the old timers do here.

One year our neighboring town had almost every pipe freeze (except for the old timers). This is is because that city ran its water pipes under the roads, which are not insulated with a thick layer of snow. The ground under 2 or 3 feet of snow does not freeze and you can actually do construction in the winter here. So how do you unfreeze a frozen pipe? You get a big arc welder and you connect it each end of the frozen pipe. There will be enough resistance in the iron pipe that it will heat up. (won't help if you used plastic pipes.) There is a one person business here that will unfreeze pipes this way. One person, because that means they will be covered under the homeowners insurance in case that house accidentally burns down.


----------



## terryR

We get cold temps in the mountains. Usually only a prob when it's single digits for running water. Even with the faucets running, it wasn't enough last night.

I made it through 22 days in a row with sub-freezing temps and no water problems a few years ago. Don't know what happened last night?


----------



## Mosquito

My sister had a similar problem in the past few years. So many consecutive days where it was really cold (below 0 or around 0). Many of the houses in the city (SE MN) had the same problem, with pipes freezing that delivered water to the house. She paid to have the procedure that Don described done to unfreeze them enough to get some running water. Then never shut off the faucet in the basement sink until it was warmer out


----------



## CO_Goose

Well, it's above freezing here, but not by much.

Anyway, Bringing this back to handplanes…
There was a Stanley 10 1/2 on the Denver Craigslist, that is now gone. Anyone here get it?


----------



## Mosquito

I wouldn't mind a 10-1/2 for a decent price, but was not I…

Actually used my #10 in a real situation the other day though, was kinda fun


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No #10 here. Don't have a #10 1/4 either. Now I'm feeling left out…


----------



## theoldfart

My end vise chop









Looking for pics for design ideas, ogees, cyma curve and the like.


----------



## Mosquito

I meant to type 10-1/2, but 10-1/4 works too lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Interested to see how that cork holds up over time, Kevin.

#10 1/4, mmmmm….


----------



## DLK

Christopher Schwarz is recommending cork.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, the Schwarz blogged about it in PW in the last few weeks. Seemed a lot easier than leather and cheaper to replace if wear becomes an issue.


----------



## theoldfart

Don IS a fast typist!


----------



## theoldfart

Aw nuts, just realized I posted to the wrong thread, S/H/B the bench thread. OK make believe we're in the bench thread ok guys?


----------



## Mosquito

Well… post a picture of the vise holding something and you planing it, and I think we're good lol


----------



## bandit571

Somebody outbid me on a Millers Falls No.10…#$#


Code:


#$#

#$!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, I was watching that one!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I won't argue, but it'll seem like that:

-Easier? It's contact cement, Mr. Schwarz. We build things, but seek self-stick cork?

-Cheaper? Hardly (for me), as I found a leather recliner by the roadway and scarfed it up, claiming about 2 Sq Yards of green leather in the process. Avoided a bit more landfill fodder and scored a lifetime supply of shop material.

That said, the cork looks good and I wouldn't hesitate to put it n the bottom of that crows foot (or whatever he calls that batten, I can't recall), as it's be easier to keep clean from sawdust than leather. But I clamp stuff with hard edges and corners often enough that I wonder about the durability of cork. Now I can learn from your experience.


----------



## bandit571

> Bandit, I was watching that one!
> 
> - theoldfart


Sooo, you're the one that outbid me, eh?


----------



## palaswood

Hey guys, is the UK made Stanley 4 1/2 as good as the USA made 4 1/2? Anybody have one of each and can make a comparison?

I guess im really wondering if the UK made 4 1/2s are just as good of tools.

Thanks.


----------



## DLK

bandit I was also watching it but decided it was going to go to high. I did not even get a bid in.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Somebody outbid me on a Millers Falls No.10…#$#
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #$#
> 
> #$!!!
> 
> - bandit571


Not me, but on a related note, I'm really jonesing for a MF. I don't know why or when, I've never even handled a MF plane, but I recently decided that I really want a MF smoother. What is it about them that makes we want to make sweet, sweet shavings with them?


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, it got too rich for me. I was going to snipe!


----------



## Mosquito

I've only got one MF plane, and I don't use it…


----------



## donwilwol

Go for the MF with the two piece cap, like the #9. The 900 were not as nice. The Buck Rogers are to expensive and won't take normal replacement blades. Of course if you find a #209, just send it to me.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, was trying to close a "gap" in the set..Have the #8,#9…..then a #11 and #14….maybe next time….


----------



## liljimy7

Yup! It's addictive….


----------



## DLK

Very Pretty


----------



## DLK

With you're deep pockets you can probably get this or  that .


----------



## DLK

But there are a couple of auctions you could win and still have money left over for beers.


----------



## palaswood

Is having a 4 1/2 worth 150 or 200 bucks? I've got several no. 4s and no. 3s, plenty of 5s, a 6 and a 7. None of them cost me more than 80 bucks.

If I'm going to spend 200 bucks, should I just go for a lie Nielsen low angle 62 or something? I mean.. Are they worth it - whats the real benefit of the 4 1/2 over the 4? and Are the UK made Stanley 4 1/2s as good as the USA made ones?


----------



## john2005

> Embrace it, I say!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Agree!


----------



## TheFridge

I haven't used my 3 or 4s since I got the 4-1/2 going.


----------



## donwilwol

> Is having a 4 1/2 worth 150 or 200 bucks? I ve got several no. 4s and no. 3s, plenty of 5s, a 6 and a 7. None of them cost me more than 80 bucks.
> 
> If I m going to spend 200 bucks, should I just go for a lie Nielsen low angle 62 or something? I mean.. Are they worth it - whats the real benefit of the 4 1/2 over the 4? and Are the UK made Stanley 4 1/2s as good as the USA made ones?
> 
> - palaswood


Why not pick up a Sargent 410 or Millers Falls 10. The Sargent 410 are going for under $50 still. Unlees you do a lot of big items like table tops and benches, I don't see the advantage. Of course if you are do a lot of big items they are nice.

I don't know about the UK made Stanley's, can't help there.


----------



## lateralus819

I have about 20 or so 4.5 planes.

I just love the extra heft. I even have duplicates I like them so much. 

Even a Lie nielsen 4.5 to boot.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I read that comment and it registered that it was Don W talking about his planes. Then I re-read it. Then, I noticed it was Lat and not Don.  Man, there are some serious accumulations of tools on this thread. And I need to read more carefully. lol


----------



## TheFridge

I do a lot of 2'x2' to 2'x4' to 1'x4' size panels.

First smoother I got was a 3.

Got a 4. Thought wow.

Got a 4-1/2. Thought eff yeah.

What don w said. For large surfaces it's the way to go.


----------



## DLK

Among my bench planes I almost always reach for my 4 1/2 It has become my favorite. It is set to be a smoother. Its absolutely great. But no way am I paying $150 for one, given how good I am rust scrounging.

I do use use my 5, 5 1/2 or 3 for scrubbing and 8 for jointing.

So why do I also have a 4, 5 1/4, and 7? (Because I got them cheap I guess.)

I have only every paid more then $25 for two Stanley bench planes the No. 8 ($100) and the No. 5 1/2 
(~$120, but was a Don W trade). The 3,4,4 1/2,5, 7 were each at most $25 each.

(I try to get 5s, 4s and 3s for around $15 each and trade them apparently to Don W LOL)

The only other bench plane I have bought for over $25, was a Miller Falls 22 (=Stanley 7) for $40.

I think I might pay $150 for say a Stanley 60. Now I'm trying to beat Bandit to the Miller Falls.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love my #4 1/2, and that's because it's great for larger smoothing jobs. And I like the extra heft over a regular smoother.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm pretty much always looking for a #7.

Have a 60 1/2, a 4 type 11 fully furbed, and a couple 5s type 11 & 12 I believe and maybe a 13 that could be furbed for tradesies.

Just throwing that out there.

Also. Have lathe. Will turn. Have some olive ash turning blanks as well.


----------



## jmartel

Unfortunately being out west, finding good prices on used hand tools is extremely uncommon. So, I've spent more than $25 on almost all of my planes, unfortunately. The most (not brand new) was my #8c for $85.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah I got lucky and saw my first 7 in the wild Friday. 85$ wartime plane in questionable shape.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sevens are something I only have one of. If I had another, Fridge, we'd talk.

I've spent peanuts on a few tools, but the specialties never show up at the auctions or yard sales I find. Maybe someday, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## DLK

I really have been very lucky. I just keep my eyes open. It makes it very hard for me to buy at antique stores and malls when I get such good deals at garage sales. Their is a lady here Grandma's antiques who used to buy out the end of every garage sale. She filled 5 buildings with antiques. She has expired and her acquisitions are now being auctioned off. We are in year two now and expect it to take 5 years. We (the tool guys) are waiting for them to start on the building that has an 8 foot high pile/heap of tools in in it. There is so much stuff they just load up boxes sometimes randomly and you bid on the box getting half stuff you don't want.But I admit I am not very good at these auctions. I do my best by negotiating with the auction winner to by that one or two tools out of there box. I'm better at sniffing out garage sales.


----------



## TheFridge

The north is tool heaven. The south is tool hell.


----------



## lateralus819

Fridge I have a #607 in restored shape I was going to list on the Bay if you're interested.


----------



## Mosquito

North East* lol It's not the greatest around here either, but probably better than out west…

I've got 4 #7's, a Stanley T11 #7, a Siegley, and a Keen Kutter KK7. The remaining one is a newer #7, and was the first plane I ever bought, but could probably be parted with…


----------



## lateralus819

I've got a bunch of tools I have to sell to recoup some new planes lol.

#607,#112, #606. Probably some 4.5s lol. I need to stop hoarding.

I have Ok luck at the annual antique fair. Just gotta get there before Don W. We usually run into each other lol.


----------



## Mosquito

I've also got a number I intend to list, just haven't yet… most of which were included with other things, and so I haven't touched them yet… couple 5's, couple 3's, a #45 or two…


----------



## lateralus819

I should have kept my 45 but I had no clue what I was doing and it didn't have cutters. It was a floral pattern. I just restored the body and sold it. Lost $5 on it too lol.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a few duplicates… I need to clean all of them up, and then sell whichever one(s) I don't want to keep in the set


----------



## bandit571

Got a $22 T-8/9 #7 awhile back…..spent $2 on a Stanley #4, T-13…..Spent $22 on a Stanley #90, pre SW era….earlier this year….traded two junker planes for a Stanley #6c, T-10.

Oh, and "picked" an Ohio Tool Co. #035…for $0.50….stuff is out there, I happen to know a few decent places….


----------



## DLK

I still need to complete the cutters for my Stanley 45. Haven't made the effort since I found a complete combination plane by Sargent, and complete Stanley 46, 50 and 55.

I think sometimes you spend more on completing/restoring then buying.


----------



## TheFridge

Jesus mos. hoarder


----------



## DLK

He's not a hoarder he just has a different cutter in each to be more efficient.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn, from hoarder to smartest man alive in 2 posts


----------



## Mosquito

I still have about 2 cutters per plane, at that rate… just sayin' 

Technically Don, 23 of the #55 irons are the set of irons you need for the #45. If you aren't concerned with having an original set of #45 irons to go with your #45, you should have all the irons you'd need if your #55 irons are complete.

I still want to get a #50 and a Record 043.

And the rest of the #45 types I don't have…


----------



## TheFridge

Cough cough


----------



## Mosquito

Nice, that'd be the one!


----------



## TheFridge

It's a sweet little plow. Thought i could do stopped rabbets and dados then quickly realized it wasn't the tool I needed. Now it just makes the wall look manlier.

If you're ever interested gimme a holler.


----------



## Mosquito

Once I've got some spare cash burning a hole in my pocket, I'll be sure to let you know (now is not that time, though)


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









$35 in change….the #5 is a Union #5c, the little plane is the 90. Has two patent dates on the iron. Still learning how to use the little guy….BTW the Jack plane was only $12…...Ohio Sales Tax LOVED me that day…









Anybody know what the 90 IS good for??


----------



## TheFridge

Not going anywhere mos unless someone offers me their virginity. Or ridiculous amount of cash of course. Not actively trying to sell it either.

Little curly things bandit?


----------



## Mosquito

I have seen Paul Sellers use one to adjust inside rabbets before, specifically the inside edge of a toolchest lid. Got as close to the end as he could, then used a chisel to finish the end off .

Duly noted fridge lol


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah. Soon after that I discovered the joys of router planes.


----------



## Mosquito

My #71 was one of the first few planes I got when I first started, probably plane number 4 or 5 I bet. Use it all the time too


----------



## TheFridge

my router plane. Not sure who made it. It's ok. Better than homemade.









Edit: the receiving area for the iron is square and not in a diamond shape like Stanley's and everything else. Have the original iron that had been butchered. Bought it with a LV replacement that can your and dig in. A pain at times.


----------



## Mosquito

What about Lie Nielsen router plane irons? Would those work in that one?


----------



## TheFridge

Well damn mos. I think they might just work. I never thought to look because I thought they were Stanley patterns. You are just a sweetheart.


----------



## Mosquito

I try


----------



## terryR

LN is square; Fridge buy the adapter for the large router that accepts the smaller irons and let us know how it works!

Mos, awesome family shot. Does yer wife know about all those?


----------



## Mosquito

lol she does. She even opened one for Christmas (I wrapped it, and gave it to myself from her, since she didn't have any ideas for me). I made her unwrap it so it would still be a surprise lol


----------



## palaswood

Are the Stanley 75s any better than the sargent 505? Or even the millers falls bull nose for that matter?

I'm thinking of getting one, and If the sargent or millers falls are just as well made, I may go that route

I'm looking for a 4 1/2 if anyone has an extra … cough … lat .. cough…


----------



## Tim457

I have a Stanley 75 you can have for a little more than the cost of shipping. They're not worth much and I don't plan to use it. Or I'd take a trade, pm me.


----------



## palaswood

Thanks Tim. Do you have a pic you can post? I'd like to see the condition its in. I was looking at some pretty nice ones for about 30 bucks, with japanning in great condition.

Do you guys use Stanley 75s much? Whats the benefit of the 90 over the 75, at least as far as use goes. theyre 3 times the price.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've found exactly one (documented here on LJs) use for the #75: Cleaning old glazing from wooden window sashes. I had a Record version of the #90 that was Mint In Box once, ended up selling it to Al (Bertha) and it's now in his plane till.


----------



## JayT

> Whats the benefit of the 90 over the 75, at least as far as use goes.
> 
> - palaswood


The 75 tends to disintegrate the first time its used as a shotgun target. The 90 will hold up longer.


----------



## TheFridge

TerryR, unfortunately my router is a small one so you I will be able to be enabled. Enabler.


----------



## TheFridge

Doh. I hate autocorrect sometimes


----------



## bandit571

Dug around in Tool Chest #2 today,...lookee what I found.









Used the 78 for a bit..









The #39 wasn't quite wide enough….Another plane was a bit too wide









Finally just used the Millers Falls No. 11 on the last one









beveled bread board ends, anyone…


----------



## palaswood

45 and 55 cutters with the notch are interchangeable, correct?
meaning the cutters work for both, right?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The can work in either, but some won't work well in the #45 vs. the #55 because of the non-adjustable center skate of the former. Asymmetrical cutters, specifically, are an issue.


----------



## palaswood

aha thanks.


----------



## andrew_bentley

This is what I use http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/med_NwPEc6pGsUoCfvUbt1A.jpg


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## theoldfart

OOO AHHH


----------



## TheFridge

Spurt


----------



## theoldfart

whew!


----------



## TheFridge

Ha! A little viagra and it wouldn't have taken you 5 minutes longer than this young buck Kevin!


----------



## theoldfart

Sorry Fridge, always have a smoke afterwords


----------



## DLK

I think I will have to build a vertical bench plane till, just to save some room.
How steep an angle should they be? How steep is yours? 
What are you're recommendations?


----------



## JayT

Don, my till is 15 degrees. If I had the space, I'd do a little more tilt, but it works fine with magnets added to catch the top of the planes.


----------



## DLK

Thanks JT. You must mean 90-15 = 75 degrees (lol), making the shelf at the base stick out 24*Cos(75) = 6.21165708246 inches from the wall, where 24 is the length of a Stanley 8.


----------



## ToddJB

^Ha. I just usually prop some sticks together until something looks right.


----------



## TheFridge

I got 24" tall with 7-8 out at the bottom. Magnetic catches are an awesome idea. I've had a couple fall when beating on the bench underneath the till


----------



## summerfi

> You must mean 90-15 = 75 degrees (lol), making the shelf at the base stick out 24*Cos(75) = 6.21165708246 inches from the wall, where 24 is the length of a Stanley 8.
> 
> - Combo Prof


I bet you flatten your soles within 0.0005 +- 0.00001 too. ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

.0005? You're living in the Stone Age of you don't go to the millionth.


----------



## JayT

> Thanks JT. You must mean 90-15 = 75 degrees (lol), making the shelf at the base stick out 24*Cos(75) = 6.21165708246 inches from the wall, where 24 is the length of a Stanley 8.
> 
> - Combo Prof


No, you said you were building a "vertical plane till" Mine is 15 degrees from vertical. 

Base of mine is about 8 inches off the wall, but the till surface is 28 inches and the top is a couple inches away from the wall, as well. I'll let you do the trig.


----------



## bandit571

Visual aides?










Just after it was started…









Of course, this one only goes up to a No.7c….


----------



## DLK

Sorry about the math I thought you guys could take it.  Just thinking out loud, so to speak and its what I do for a living. There are annoying problems with making such a till that I so far I cannot resolve. Namely the conflict between using space efficiently and providing a safe harbor for the planes. Hence my question. The best solution I think may be the under the bench solution of Fridge. But it won't work in my situation. I do like Red's till. It may be best to just store the planes horizontally. I like the look, but its not clear that it would be the most efficient use of space. More cogitation I guess.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bench shot, #46 and #45 included.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## terryR

I tried propping up sticks for a mock-up. Still haven't made it past that stage for a vertical till.

Planes horizontal works…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Horizontal storage for bench planes worked best for my situation, too.


----------



## TheFridge

> Sorry about the meth I thought you guys could take it.
> - Combo Prof


Is there anything you need to tell us don?


----------



## theoldfart

I used angle storage in the bottom of my chest.


----------



## Mosquito

I have no idea what the angle on my till is, but it's not insignificant… if I had to guess… maybe a 60-65° angle?


----------



## donwilwol

I'm not sure of the angle either.


----------



## jmartel

I just leaned my planes up against the wall and moved the bottom in/out until I felt they had no danger of falling out of the till backwards. Then measured the distance to the wall.


----------



## DLK

> Sorry about the meth I thought you guys could take it.
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Is there anything you need to tell us don?
> 
> - TheFridge


Yes apparently I type to fast and can't spell.

Wait you changed the spelling you weasel you.


----------



## DLK

*Mos* 60 to 68 degrees has the advantage that the base will be out 12 to 9 inches and so below it could be a shelf to hold wooden molding planes, combination planes and so on. However I shudder when I think of all that unusable space behind the vertical till. If I had room for a tool chest. I would do that. But they got to on the wall. Tempting to just go to an antique/garage sale/thrift shop and pick up an old shelf, modify it, add french cleat and voila be done.
But these stores seem to use all there shelfs for display. I'm also very temped to use a china cabinet but I got no floor space.


----------



## bandit571

Wall mount the till, add a frame around the edges, place some LARGE door hinges ( think entry-way style) so the till can swing "open" like a door, and you can add a stowage area behind it…...at least you can hide that Stanley No.1 from DonW…....


----------



## JayT

> However I shudder when I think of all that unusable space behind the vertical till.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Don, that space doesn't have to be unusable.

Here's my solution

Which was inspired by LukieB's

Another one similar done by lateralus

I've also seen one where they just left the space behind the slanted till open with a shelf or two, but can't find it right now.

Another option is to use rope or leather loops and hang the planes by the knobs. Then you can have them stored perfectly vertical and not sticking out into the shop. DonW used to have a full wall of those, don't know if he still does or not.


----------



## palaswood

That slide out storage is fantastic. Time to build a bigger till. I made a little one out of weathered landscaping stakes I find strewn about when I go walking near the local creek. Fin for what I was using at the time, and then outgrew it within a few weeks after I picked up a no. 7 and several 5s, 4s and 3s. Hard to decide what to put in the till. I suppose I need to figure out what my "users" are, and what are in my "Collection"


----------



## donwilwol

No wasted space.


----------



## chrisstef

But there isnt a shoelace left in all of upstate NY. ^


----------



## donwilwol

That's dollar store rope Stef!


----------



## DLK

*Don W* I did think about the rope around the knob option. But I think my only storage location is on the wall behind the bench which sits only 4 inches from the wall. Hence making it difficult to get planes on and off the ropes.
But maybe its possible.


----------



## chrisstef

Just wing something together out of pine and screws and see how it works for ya combo. Then you can fine tune it to your liking once youre settled on design.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Can we get an "Amen" for that?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I had two planes in vertical storage for a time.


----------



## DLK

> ^ Can we get an "Amen" for that?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Sorry maybe I am over thinking this. But I can't get started on it until next weekend, so what else am I supposed to do.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I totally get that. I spent 200% more time in my shop mentally than i do in person.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Just 200%?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Somewhat related, yesterday I introduced my 4-year-old son to the sharpener in his new box of crayons. Predictably, it blew his mind and he's been dutifully sharpening all of his old crayons. It got to the point where I stopped him and said, "you know, some times you've just gotta stop sharpening your crayons and get to coloring."

Then, of course, I thought about all of the fettling that I've been doing on my tools since the garage/shop has been on the chilly side, lately. Ah, unintended advice for myself…


----------



## DanKrager

LAWL, Bill. Good advice for me too! While I just shipped a small project to LasVegas, and have another one bound for TN I find myself busy putting data from receipts into my recently found (again) tool inventory database. Why? because it's warm in here. I sent one blank copy of it out to an LJ and haven't heard the results yet. It's a lot of work. And, of course, while doing it I'm rethinking the process to include inventory ID marks on the item and taking pictures of each individual item instead of group shots. The scary part comes next…the reports that tell how much is invested… 
And I tend to get on these sharpening kicks, but that has been greatly reduced since the introduction to the Tormek system which I find so fast and repeatable on each item.

Stay warm!

DanK


----------



## Tim457

Thanks for the reminder Dan. I needed to get Java installed in order to try that out and I got sidetracked looking up how to keep Oracle from taking over my system.


----------



## warrenkicker

Looked around today and picked up a couple of items. There is a smaller leather strop to I can make my plane blades a bit sharper. The there is a Union No. 32 transitional. No checking or rot which is typical of what I see around here. Based on what I see this doesn't appear to be used much. The iron has been sharpened and needs some help eventually. Something of a curiosity to me at this point. It is 26" long though.


----------



## TheFridge

> I totally get that. I spent 200% more time in my shop mentally than i do in person.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Hell, i go and sit in my chair all the time and just kind of doze while thinking. Wish I could say my best ideas have come that way but usually nada.


----------



## DanKrager

Oracle is a honkin' beast, but I just threw a massive dose of horsepower on it with a new computer, and it behaves quietly in the background, waiting for me to get back to it sometime. It can be shut down or just not started when PC starts, but I don't care. I'd dearly love to see this database in Oracle done by a master. I could learn fast that way…
DanK


----------



## shampeon

Heh. Worked for Sun, then Oracle in their Java division for 11 years. Now I work on a database that supports thousands of nodes in a cluster; makes Oracle seem quaint.


----------



## lateralus819

My FIL works at Oracle.

I want to say it was a program originally made by Sun which was then bought out.

I think it calculates profits or something. Not sure. Either way he says he loves it. Works from home.


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, I worked from home when I was with them (still do at my new job, can't beat the commute). I wasn't super fond of the culture at Oracle, but they were encouraged remote work and maintained the infrastructure to make it easy.


----------



## DanKrager

What is the database you work with now Shane?
DanK


----------



## WillliamMSP

Welp, I met up with some friends in a part of town that has a few antique shops, so I decided to poke around for some rust… and I struck out SOOO badly that I just couldn't let it rest, so I swung by another part of town on my way home. It paid off. I found the MF smoother (No. 9) that I'd decided I'd wanted and I'm happy with the $25 it cost me. It's in really nice shape and shouldn't need too much work. This is the "as found" condition -










(Excuse the lack of depth of focus - not enough light for me stop down. I'll take a nicer pic after clean-up.)


----------



## DLK

Thats very nice and you got for a good price. You should be very happy. I want one.


----------



## shampeon

Dan: you meant me? I work with Apache Cassandra, at a company called DataStax.

Bill: sweet No. 9.


----------



## TheFridge

My wife works with Oracle. IT just made the company start working with Stratix as well recently and she hates it.

I'd pay 25$ for that mf9 all day long.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Y'all knew that I couldn't go to sleep with her just sitting there, saying, "I'm dirty - clean me!" right?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Beautiful!


----------



## racerglen

Oh yes thats a sweet find and at a great price !


----------



## TheFridge

25$ all day long


----------



## donwilwol

Yep, that Millers Falls would have come home with me as well.


----------



## TheFridge

Not before I tripped you and got it first. Bob style.


----------



## donwilwol

Like black Friday of the estate sales


----------



## Tim457

Nice find and very nicely done. Some people think any old tool is gold, others think anything not Stanley is no good. It's good to catch the ones like that that fall through the cracks. Especially in that nice of condition.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Thanks, guys.

You know, I've gotta say that I really love the feel of this MF vs the couple of Stanleys and Sargents that I already have. I'm not going to set out to replace any of them, but if I happen across a nice jointer or jack at a good price, I probably won't be able to pass it up.


----------



## TheFridge

Couldn't have put it better don 

Can anybody recommend any sites similar to WKfinetools? Tool making, repair, tips, history of etc?


----------



## terryR

Lovely No.9!


----------



## CFrye

> Couldn t have put it better don
> 
> Can anybody recommend any sites similar to WKfinetools? Tool making, repair, tips, history of etc?
> 
> - TheFridge


http://timetestedtools.com/


----------



## putty

My Dad's 603 action shot…He would be happy!
I'm making a table out reclaimed redwood decking.


----------



## Tim457

> Can anybody recommend any sites similar to WKfinetools? Tool making, repair, tips, history of etc?
> 
> - TheFridge


I've got a huge list of links, but one that stuck out to me is
http://www.fullchisel.com and his blog. Link is at the bottom.

Another is a list of old books and really the whole rest of the site too:
http://toolemera.com/Books%20&%20Booklets/

I've got more, but those should keep you buy for a while.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The Venerable #78 back in action last night:


----------



## jmartel

That redwood looks real nice, Putty. I want to get my hands on some.


----------



## bandit571

Used mine so much the last few projects..I might have to at least sharpen the iron…...

Finally got that little No.90 to work, this morning….had a couple rebates to trim out, in order for those shelf supports to fit..









Other than a drill, all else was hand tool work..78 to cut the rebates to depth, wood bodied reabte plate to level it, 90 to clean the corners. Oh, and a coping saw to cut a few curves, full sized Corsair 8ppi crosscut to cut the shelf to length. Other than a dowel rod, wood came from a single 1×6.


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Bill! Awesome snag for $25, especially in an antique store locally…

Which part(s) of town? I need to make my rounds again sometime soon, though I've rarely found anything. I usually hit up Hopkins, and Anoka, and then Red Wing in the summer a few times on the way to the cabin. Don't get over to Stillwater as often as I'd like to, but there's some awesome stuff there at some of them. Allen Snyder has a section (or at least did last time I was there 2 years ago) in one of them that's quite impressive. He's a member of MW-TCA and has been an organizer for quite a few of the tool meets. He's how I first heard about and subsequently joined MW-TCA


----------



## WillliamMSP

I was in Anoka (met up with the boys for wings at Serum's). Struck out there and then swung over to Hopkins, which is where I found it.

I think that I know about the booth that you're talking about in Stillwater - great stuff to ogle, but the guy obviously knows what he has, so the diamond-in-the-rough possibility is nil.


----------



## Mosquito

that is true, he sells almost exclusively restored stuff


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks candy and Tim, I check TTTs out on a regular basis. What you offered up Tim sounds like new blood for me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Enjoyed the till pics. Been awhile since we've done some family pics.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree Red, they're always fun


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You talked me into dressin up the girls Mos. This is all the LN planes I own. I'm spoiled, but then again, they're nearly all bought with proceeds from this craft. I've made coco knobs and handles for the ones I use often. 




































Old pic. Notice how how the cocobolo on the no 7 ages and darkenes.


----------



## putty

^ Wow, you better have those listed in your will or everyone will fight over them!


----------



## WhoMe

Nice family shot Red. But, I gotta ask. How often do you use the planes immediately to the left and right of the shoulder plane?


----------



## jmartel

Did a trade with Don. My #9 1/2 for this coffin smoother. Put it to some alder I had laying around to see what it will do. Gonna take some getting used to adjusting it with a hammer, and I'm going to need to buy/make a better hammer than just using a normal framing hammer. But I think it will work well.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Red. I won't lie, I wasn't much of a fan of the Cocobolo originally, but I think it looks fantastic now!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Mos, the brightness worried me after turning the knobs, but eventually it ages like the other rosewoods.

Mike, I don't use the chisel plane or hinge plane very often….but they're handy when you need them.

Still not sure about the no112. That blade should be thinner/flex imo.


----------



## bandit571

Cocbolo…wasn't that the standard handles Millers Falls used….?

Re: the Stanley #90…..it MAY be going on Ebay in a few days…..


----------



## shampeon

Bandit: up until they switched to the varnished goncalo ones, yes.


----------



## ksSlim

Shop in Stillwater has a SWTC member. 
He's got good stuff but proud of it. Ask for NON restored stuff.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, Allen is a member of MWTCA, and is how I first heard about it. I bought a couple of non-restored planes from him, but you have to specifically ask and set up a time to come back since he doesn't have it at the shop. His prices are fair for restored 'collector' quality items. Prices for unrestored aren't bad either, though you won't come away feeling like you scored big


----------



## bandit571

Lets see, Stanley No. 90?









About the best I could get out of it for shavings…..there is a crack right above that shaving. Only on this side of the top piece. Doesn't seem to bother anything. There is also a small chipout between the two halves, back near the heel. This is from before the SW era. There are two Patent Dates on the iron….









There is a crude STANLEY cast into the depth adjuster knob..

















Most of the nickel plate is gone..worn off?









Cute little bugger, just too hard to start a cut with it. Might work better as a chisel plane, when you take the top half off. Seen some like this ( newer ones) ~ $60 and up.. up FeeBay….


----------



## donwilwol

> Did a trade with Don. My #9 1/2 for this coffin smoother. Put it to some alder I had laying around to see what it will do. Gonna take some getting used to adjusting it with a hammer, and I m going to need to buy/make a better hammer than just using a normal framing hammer. But I think it will work well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


Oh yea, don't use a framing hammer. I didn't think of it or I'd have stuck one in the box. Just make one out of some good hard wood until you find a brass hammer.

I got the 9 1/2, I am thinking its a frankenplane, but a very old one. The brass knob is off a type 1 I think but there are part up to type 6. I'm still researching.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Yeah, Allen is a member of MWTCA, and is how I first heard about it. I bought a couple of non-restored planes from him, but you have to specifically ask and set up a time to come back since he doesn t have it at the shop. His prices are fair for restored collector quality items. Prices for unrestored aren t bad either, though you won t come away feeling like you scored big
> 
> - Mosquito


That's cool that he'll do that. If he kept some "as is" pieces around, though… man, I would make it a point to stop by every time I visit my brother (he lives just south of Stillwater, whatever that township is called).


----------



## jmartel

Yeah, I wasn't planning on using the framing hammer the whole time. Just more of a tap it lightly with it to test it out once type of deal.


----------



## planepassion

BRK, I'm liking that brazen cocobolo display. And I love that you support your hobby through sales.

Out of curiosity, how do you like the performance of the LN jointer? Have you tried the Veritas jointer?

I'm considering a purchase and would love feedback from people who own or have used both.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Brad, I have owned and used both jointers. All I can offer is my opinion….so here it is:

The LN no7 is one of my favorite planes. I sent the LVBU jointer back to LV.

At the time, I wanted the LV jointer for use as a shooter as well, but that plane is not square on the sides. My lack of research there. That said, I didn't care for a BU plane as a jointer Seemed to get tearout more often. Wondered if it was just me, but I've since read how Schwarz and others don't care for BU jointers either. I do like and use a BU smoother and jack for the proper occasions….just not a jointer. I tried to flatten my white oak benchtop with the LVBU jointer, and it was tearout disaster. I'm sure I could have played with different honing angles….but it wasn't worth the headache to my mind.

All that means nothing if your talking about the new line of Veritas planes (where you can finally get a Canadian jointer that is not BU). I know nothing about those.

Yep, it's spendy. But if you love your LN no4…. you'll dig the LN jointer as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No tool comparison info for Brad, just tool porn for anyone else that may be interested. The Stanley H&R skate set for the #45:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dupe.


----------



## WhoMe

Ok guys, opinions on what type of blade for a Krenov style plane. I'm going to be doing a Krenov plane making demo that will be for a small group with unknown resources to make the plane. I'll be doing the demo gearing it to the person with fewer shop tools or basic tools.
I'm in a toss up as to a vintage blade/chipbreaker or a thick hock style blade. 
I know both are acceptable and I have seen both made here on this thread but both require a purchase of some kind.
Would love to hear opinions.


----------



## theoldfart

Aw Smitty, you hurt me with that pic. Didn't realize you a full set. Good on ya buddy!


----------



## CFrye

Mike, I don't think I would have tackled my first plane if I had to incorporate the groove needed for the screw to hold the blade and chip breaker together. I remember thinking that's just another step for me to screw up! Maybe show that as an option, but KISS "Keep It Simple Stupid". My 2 cents.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Common parts that are widely available is my vote, based mostly on the 'basic tools, unknown resources' angle. Even the cutter from a Handyman can work well in a Krenov style plane, right?


----------



## laketrout36

What do you think the lifespan of a #6 plane blade is with being used two to three times a week for about thirty minutes each time? I'm trying to gauge if and when I'll need to buy another if at all.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If I were you, I wouldn't worry about a replacement cutter.


----------



## warrenkicker

I was checking out my "new" Union No 32 transitional. It appears that the frog is not the same angle as the wood throat. The frog is more reclined so that when the iron is installed it held away from the wood in the throat and floating so it likely vibrates a lot. Would you adjust the angle so the throat sand the frog are coplanar by changing the angle of the wood in the throat to match the frog or file the feet of the frog to match the frog to the throat? I see that both the body of the plane and the frog have japanning on the mating surfaces unlike what is normal for steel-body planes. My thought is that both surfaces should be taken down to metal. Are these typical tuning steps for these?


----------



## lateralus819

Posting for Fridge/Palas.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks man, let me know the total damage bud. Ready to PayPal before my wife sees I deposited money


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Warren, I've read about slips of cardboard stock being placed under the frog to correct the angle problem you're talking about?


----------



## WhoMe

Candy, Smitty, thanks for the insight. Some things to think about


----------



## mramseyISU

Here's my "new" 605 1/2 I picked up a couple weeks ago. The original iron was bent pretty bad so I ordered a Hock iron and chip breaker for it. 









Pretty impressed with the iron right out of the package.


----------



## Mosquito

> No tool comparison info for Brad, just tool porn for anyone else that may be interested. The Stanley H&R skate set for the #45:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Nice, you picked 'em all up last week? That's awesome! The No. 12 set got away from me, went higher than I wanted to, so I'm still lacking that pair


----------



## yuridichesky

As I don't have any old planes to share in the thread I'd like to share a new just finished one:



What I like the most about it is that I have no problems with storing it in my shop


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Very nice Yuri, I'll check out your blog. Don't let that little guy get hid and tossed out with the wood shavings. As for me I fell off the wagon yesterday and bought an old KK #8 on EBay yesterday. I wouldn't of bid but I couldn't stand to see it go so "Cheap". I think that is what lures me in,,the thought of something being bought to cheap.!


----------



## DanKrager

Yuri, that is just cute. You made it, right? Nice. It could use a couple brothers in a tiny till….

Smitty, you dog. You been scouting the neighborhood for those hollows and rounds? Almost bought a set myself, but just couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger, having spent a LOT on some other stuff for the kids.

I need something inspiring to do today. Sheet rock was hung in the bonus room yesterday and it's too cold to mud. There's a lot of stuff to be moved to begin on the stair well and THAT's not inspiring. Maybe I should try to make a stair nose cutter to fit the 45 hollow I got from Mos. Naw, don't have the material required. 
DanK


----------



## yuridichesky

TTC, thank you! It's a good point about not loosing the plane under the pile of savings, have to get the rare-earth magnet and keep it around.

Dan, thank you! Yes, the plane is all my work, just finished it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Nice, you picked em all up last week? That s'awesome! The No. 12 set got away from me, went higher than I wanted to, so I m still lacking that pair
> 
> - Mosquito


Thanks, Mos!

Yep, pulled the trigger and got all the buddies my 12H/12R fences were lacking. The 5N (nosing) seems to be the most difficult one to actually use. Fettling the cutter into precise position is tough. Oh, and clearing shavings from the 6 and 8 sets can be an issue if you're not paying close attention.

Two boxes may be salvageable, but I"m not sure they're worth the hassle. Really, really bad condition.

YURI: Awesome little bugger! Gotta check that project post, very nice!


----------



## Mosquito

Same here Dan. I'm waiting for a few items to wrap up my shop art swap item. Last night I spent some time out in the future shop, got the last 4 recessed lights up, but only had enough wire to get 1 of the 4 done. Might see if I can get the last 3 done tonight.

I used [one of] my #45 in making the swap item, so that made me happy


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, I've yet to use my nosing tool actually. In fact, I'm pretty sure the only ones I've actually used are the No 6 H&R's when I made that simple ogee video, and when I used one for the Mod Zoo Poster frame


----------



## bandit571

First of two packages came in the mail today, the other is still trying to find a way out of Charlotte,SC

Deycart Tools sent me ( for a $$) a lever for my Knuckle cap 9-1/2….









As before, I could not adjust where the mouth was set to..









Got the lever on to the plane, set the mouth, and cut a beveled edge on some end grain Sycamore….so my wrist had a better place to rest while moving the mouse around…of course. 
The other package? A lateral lever for the older ( Type 2) 9-1/2. It might be coming by way of the Pony Express….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks good, Bandit.


----------



## planepassion

BRK, thank you for your LN vs LV jointer comparison. I DO love my LN #4. Time to start saving my singles.

...except when Smitty posted the #45 tool porn, I reached for them very singles to slip in between them. They are hot, hot, hot.

Mos, I sure hope you're documenting your new shop as you put it together. Do share lighting pics.


----------



## Mosquito

Probably not as well as I should be Brad… but a little here and there


----------



## TheFridge

So, i have this









I kinda didn't notice the broken cheek when I bid on the lot with this one. From what I can tell #18's were knuckle caps but it has 9 1/4 on the side.

So is this a frankenplane? Please enlighten me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

So many variations of stanley blocks, and types within those variations. I'd say it's not franken, but would have to research more. What's the adjuster end look like?


----------



## TheFridge

It doesn't say 9-1/4. Different plane right next to it. Kinda looks pretty much the same but without adjustable mouth.


----------



## DLK

> It doesn t say 9-1/4. Different plane right next to it. Kinda looks pretty much the same but without adjustable mouth.
> - TheFridge


I am confused. The 9-1/4 *does not have* an adjustable mouth.


----------



## TheFridge

I thought the knuckle cap plane had a 9-1/4 body but it doesn't. The 9-1/4 I thought I saw on the knuckle cap plane was actually on the plane right next to it on the shelf to be restored. The knuckle cap body doesn't have any markings on it but it does have an adjustable mouth unlike the 9-1/4.

I confused myself. And others I'm sure  sorry bud

Anyway, is the knuckle cap an 18?


----------



## donwilwol

The knuckle will be a #18 or #19 depending on length.


----------



## TheFridge

Ok I'll check in a bit


----------



## palaswood

Hey tim. Heres the plane. Its in good shape, freshly sharpened too. Smooth bottom. No pat dates, MADE IN USA behind the frog.


----------



## WhoMe

Anyone think it is crazy to make a Krenov style smoother out of lignum?
It will surely have some mass
But I'm wondering about negatives. Who can think of some.


----------



## TheFridge

I've only worked with argentine lignum. Small pieces. Oily stuff. I'd hate to have to glue it. Maybe acetone and epoxy. Closer to chips than shavings when worked. Glass like cuts off the table saw. 
Awesome stuff.


----------



## TheFridge

DP


----------



## DLK

There are people who do use Lignum Vitae for wood plane soles, because of its natural lubrication properties. So it can be done. For example this guy did it: I recall as Fridge says you must wipe it down with mineral sprits or acetone before gluing. I don't recall the glue, but maybe Tropical Hardwood Epoxy Glue or West systems G/flex would work.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm working on transitioning my web site to a new hosting platform. Suggestions and comments welcome.

www.timetestedtools.net


----------



## benchbuilder

Hi all, has anyone heard of and or had any experience wth the new Quangsheng planes from the" heaven workshop " in England? I have been looking at and reading about them, they have a video on youtube and the plane is very impressive there. Not sure if made in england or eleswhere. The name says elsewhere to me.


----------



## TheFridge

i think quangsheng makes irons. Don't know about the rest but I think it's just a steel factory.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Are those that are the same as the Wood River planes carried by Woodcraft in the US? I don't know if that's confirmed, but that's what gets thrown about often enough. If true, there will be plenty of reviews available under the Wood River name, so that's one avenue to pursue.


----------



## benchbuilder

Yes they make irons but also make planes that are made of all steel, not iron bottoms. The weight is still about the same as the stanley bed rock style they are making


----------



## benchbuilder

I dont belive they are woodriver connected, the block planes and shoulder planes are really a different look. These planes dont have the usuall iron bottom casting but have a steel bottom casting and look a bit heavier made.i am still trying to find more on the company and where its made.but yes I will check out the woodriver idea.


----------



## Tim457

I think Bill's right. I keep hearing people say quangsheng is the supplier that supplies woodcraft. Woodcraft knew they couldn't sell a plane with a Chinese name in their stores so they named them Wood River.


----------



## ShaneA

I always thought they were one and the same, not sure what initially gave me that impression though. No matter, that is a terrible name for a plane, IMO.


----------



## benchbuilder

I don't know, this sounds like it may be true about the two bing the same and sold to woodcraft. But if true why are they so different. The shoulder plane I seen in the video has a completely different look then wood river and is a steel casting. So,


> ?


?? The bench planes do look the same as woodriver but says they have a steel casting, does woodriver have a steel casting? This is really crazy… I must be missing something here, I am not a fan of china made tools and if this is the case I may just pass on the shoulder plane I was looking at. I wouldn't buy the wood river because its china made. You know the guy at woodcraft wouldn't really say the wood river was china made, not too proud of it I guess.


----------



## benchbuilder

Here is a video of the shoulder plane from quangsheng planes,


----------



## benchbuilder

Your right shaneA and fridge, I just watched the quangsheng video again and seen at the very end, for about 1 second, it says V4 hand plane. So yes its the same as wood river planes woodcraft sells. SORRY for all the crazy posts, just wasn't sure.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Why did I think they were made in India? We've talked about all this before, but the specifics have faded from memory…


----------



## racerglen

Smitty, the Indian made stuff, to my understanding, is made using the dies from what was Record. I have an "Award " 
brand #10 (or #010 ??)that was just over 20 bucks new..took a fair amount of fettling bu it actual preforms quite well now ..issues included a chip breaker that was close to 90 degrees at the mouth end, crappily ground blade, lots of sharp edges of the castings etc.. Oh, and they're cast iron..old school..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

To be honest, looking at this page, and the blatant ripoff of Lie Nielsens work…..kinda ticks me off. Looks like they could be using LNs stuff as the molds for their castings!

http://www.workshopheaven.com/tools/Quangsheng_Planes.html


----------



## Tim457

> Looks like they could be using LNs stuff as the molds for their castings!
> - BigRedKnothead


As far as I have read, that's what they did, literally. That's why a lot of people are not happy with them. Many people boycotted Woodcraft for carrying them. I don't know if woodcraft had a hand in the production of the planes or not.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> To be honest, looking at this page, and the blatant ripoff of Lie Nielsens work…..kinda ticks me off. Looks like they could be using LNs stuff as the molds for their castings!
> 
> http://www.workshopheaven.com/tools/Quangsheng_Planes.html
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


The rumor is that that's exactly what happened - woodcraft shipped some LN planes overseas to be cloned.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Oh, I was ninja'd.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sad. Ya, you can say Thomas didn't invent the Bedrock design. Well, he just improved on classic model that hadn't been made in 50 years.

But cloning the bronze! Feels like they ripped off a guys life's work.

Ehhh, what am I ranting about. This kinda stuff happens everyday in other industries.


----------



## ToddJB

Red, how is that different than the Harbor Freight lathe you use? Or practically any 14" bandsaws on the market, which are exact rip offs of the original Delta? Or even LN using tons of designs from old Stanley stuff?

Not arguing, just trying to figure out why this specific example of a seemingly universal process ticks you off.

Edit: Ha. You answered before I asked.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Glen. That's makes sense.

And Red's fury (known conditions with Gingers, of course) reminds me of the following:

"I think all right thinking people in this country are sick and tired of being told that ordinary, decent people are fed up in this country with being sick and tired. I'm certainly not! And I'm sick and tired of being told that I am."


----------



## TheFridge

Well I figure the ones who buy the knockoffs probably werent gonna pony up for a LN so I wouldn't think it would hurt their business too much. I mean, it's pretty much why people by the brand. Quality over quantity.

Edit: ot is kinda China's thing to do stuff like that. It is what it is.


----------



## benchbuilder

Wow, woodcraft sent planes to be reproduced, isnt there a law aginst that? Cant trust them anymore can we!!! I just started using hand planes a year or so ago so not too smart about planes. All I have are old stanleys, I believe I will just stay with the old stanleys.


----------



## TheFridge

They might be ok. Its still not a LN tool.


----------



## ShaneA

Just sort of seems par for the course to me. The markets will settle it in the end. I think the WR has found a sort of spot in the market for close to premium planes for not premium cost.

Just like the constant table saw debates. Lots of different theories. Whatever works for you is the best.


----------



## jmartel

Hell hath no fury like a ginger scorned.


----------



## TheFridge

The grizzly of hand planes is how I look at it.


----------



## ShaneA

Probably a good analogy. You get a good one and you are set, get a bammer and you wish you would have went all in on a higher dollar model.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well played Smitty;-)

Todd- not sure the machines are a good analogy. You can't buy new US made jointer or TS. Unfortunately, they don't exist anymore.

This is what gets me….









Take a guys signature work and blatantly steal it. I would feel the same if a company made a Chinese version of Maloof's chairs.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ So… beautiful! Must… buy… Luban….
.
.
.
.
Not.


----------



## palaswood

The Luban looks a lot like a brass Stanley 65. seems everyone just ripped off the old planes so who the hell cares. As long as the tool performs well.


----------



## ToddJB

> Todd- not sure the machines are a good analogy. You can t buy new US made jointer or TS. Unfortunately, they don t exist anymore.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I actually don't see the difference, personally. Weather you taking the design of a dead guy, American guy, Asian guy, whatever. It boils down to someone saw a good or at least marketable design and used it for their own benefit.

I'm not a fan of it, but I don't see any difference in it. Does it matter that the Bedrock designer is dead? Not to me. Does it matter that Tom is an American that used the design, and these guys are Asian? I would hope not. There will absolutely be a quality difference, as has been mentioned - and that does matter to me - and I think it would work itself out do to that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Interesting Todd. I think this article articulates what I'm getting at:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/14189/who-begot-who-comparing-planes-from-lie-nielsen-wood-river-and-stanley

Lie-Nielsen's are based on the old Bedrocks. However, Thomas spent a decade improving the design, the castings, blades, and developing a superior material (manganese Bronze).

As the article notes, the Chinese knockoffs didn't imitate Bedrocks, they ripped of Mr. Lie-Nielsen's work. Blatantly! Now even down to the bronze.

Ya, I get a little idealistic sometimes. Oh well.


----------



## ToddJB

Good article.

The last lines

"So who begot who? For sure, we know there's Bedrock DNA in both Lie-Nielsen and Wood River. And, based on my side-by-side look, it appears there are Lie-Nielsen genes in Wood River.
Copying is not new or unique to the tool trade, nor is having tools made in China to reduce cost. It's up to each of us to decide just how comfortable we are with those facts of life."

Tom made a fortune perfecting someone else's design. That's awesome for him - really.

Now some american fat cat is going to make more of a fortune by taking Tom's design and making it less expensive. In a way, he improved it by figuring out how to do it cheaper.

This isn't going to ruin LN or Tom because that fat cat will always need someone to do first.

Tom may lose some sales do to this, but I bet it's only some.


----------



## Boatman53

As I understand it Tom has very few patents as he just improved an outdated patent. But I agree it sucks.
Jim

Here is more on the subject that disturbs me. 
http://www.glen-drake.com/blog/knockoffs/


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Toddalicious, couple points,

The LN gang isn't making the fortune people think. Manufacturing here is very expensive. Their operation is very family-like. They set their prices to keep in business, not to get rich.

We agree the one trying to make he fortune is Woodcraft. With undoubtedly a higher markup (import). Ironic because LN gets accused of price gouging.

LN will stay in business. Their customers are very loyal. The idealists, like me, will snub their noses.

Interesting how tools and purchase are steered by your convictions.

A good talke that would be better over a beer someday.


----------



## ToddJB

True, I've not seen Tom's personal bank account - I assumed.


----------



## Ripthorn

My thoughts on the whole thing are that it's always going to happen. I don't care much either way because the way I see it, there are two different markets. The ones looking for a Lie Nielsen most of the time know exactly what it is, and are fine with the price because of what it is and the care LN take with their tools. The knockoffs are trying to get the business from those who don't want a LN based on cost. Cost is not what drives people to purchase from LN.

There is similar stuff that happens in the guitar world. Some brand makes a famous guitar, others try to make a knockoff (or as close as they can get) while doing it cheaper because famous brand is expensive. Now, most famous brands have tried to combat this with making their own low cost versions, but even those are "knockoffs" of the original that was so famous.


----------



## bandit571

A little bit of something more mundane?

A Stanley 9-1/2 Exce(type 1/2) block plane. iron is too short, will get set aside. Have a newer replacement on board, now. Also recieved a lateral lever in the mail today…..only thing left to "fix"? that piece of metal that adjusts the depth of cut….this one has almost no teeth left…cannot change the depth. Need a replacement, not sure WHAT to call it. Brass wheel works fine, it's the "bracket" that connect it to the bottom of the iron, and engages the teeth in the iron.

The "Newer" 9-1/2 now has all of it's parts, as the eccentric lever arrived last week. It does have a knuckle cap on it, too..


----------



## Tim457

> I actually don t see the difference, personally. Weather you taking the design of a dead guy, American guy, Asian guy, whatever. It boils down to someone saw a good or at least marketable design and used it for their own benefit.
> 
> I m not a fan of it, but I don t see any difference in it. Does it matter that the Bedrock designer is dead? Not to me. Does it matter that Tom is an American that used the design, and these guys are Asian? I would hope not. There will absolutely be a quality difference, as has been mentioned - and that does matter to me - and I think it would work itself out do to that.
> - ToddJB


Doesn't matter to me where either one is from but I do see a difference between taking a design from someone that isn't attempting to market it anymore and improving it and directly copying the improvements of someone that is currently trying to make money and employ people at an ethical wage making a good standard of living. The former hurts no one, the latter does. That and you can bet the standard of living and the worker protections for health etc are downright terrible for the worker in the Woodriver factory. I wish I could but can't say I don't buy anything from China because of that, but if I ever buy a new plane I will save longer to pay extra not to support a direct ripoff. Just my personal viewpoint since it was brought up. In general I prefer not to persuade others to do things I think they should, so I'm not telling anyone what to do or what to think.


----------



## ToddJB

That resonates, Tim. Thanks.

It seems unrealistic not to buy from China. But you could pretty easily stop shopping at Woodcraft.


----------



## TheFridge

amen.

cmon guys. Let's not get into the political side of it essentially being state sponsored theft.

I will say. They have some damn good reverse engineers over there.

If you can't figure it out then steal it.

I'm not pissed off or anything. Eff China.


----------



## DLK

Bandit. I'll look through my block plane parts for you.


----------



## bandit571

Thanks. Have no idea what the part is called. The prawl/teeth are worn off. This is the early 9-1/2, with the side hump towards the back end. Long lever under the cap iron to tighten it down (up??) that sticks out the back end. Does not have an adjustable mouth, that came a bit later…

Still have Dog sleds for Mail Carriers?


----------



## DLK

> Thanks. Have no idea what the part is called. The prawl/teeth are worn off. This is the early 9-1/2, with the side hump towards the back end. Long lever under the cap iron to tighten it down (up??) that sticks out the back end. Does not have an adjustable mouth, that came a bit later…
> 
> Still have Dog sleds for Mail Carriers?
> 
> - bandit571


No I think they are all being prept for the UP 200 dog sled race to be held February 13.


----------



## ColonelTravis

With this incredible plow built about 10 years ago for a tool competition, they've got a second, smaller thumbscrew on the side. What is that for?


----------



## bandit571

WAG: the larger one sets the depth of the depth stop (moving fillister) and the smaller one locks it in place?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Bandit has it, I think - from the original Schwartz article:

"The plane took about 120 hours to build and almost didn't make it into the contest. *At one point, Kyle said he mortised the plane's depth stop lock on the wrong side of the body* and he had to start building the body all over again."


----------



## ColonelTravis

Ah, ok. Duh. This is just a nicer way than the usual plain old screw. Thanks.










This photo is of Derek Cohen's hand built plow, and I thought that would be nice to build, which is what I think every time I see all the great stuff DC makes. His inspiration was that 2007 contest winner.


----------



## WhoMe

Wow, that is an amazing plough plane. And the blog on how it was built is super detailed.

Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## TheFridge

My knuckle cap is a #18. Thanks for the help. Time to start tracking down a new and unbroken body.

Edit: I think the kid who built that is now in business with his dad.


----------



## palaswood

People in china need jobs too. You ever been there? I have several times. Just people like you or I. And the working conditions are actually much better than you may think. Nobody is going hungry so everybody wins.


----------



## DLK

Colonel I agree Derek is pretty amazing.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> People in china need jobs too. You ever been there? I have several times. Just people like you or I. And the working conditions are actually much better than you may think. Nobody is going hungry so everybody wins.
> 
> - palaswood


Joseph, I wasn't addressing China's labor or government practices (which are shameful). I'm talking about ripping off someones life work, and mass producing it overseas.

Happens all the time in our world, but that doesn't make it right. As the article notes, we the consumer have the choice as to what we can live with.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> People in china need jobs too. You ever been there? I have several times. Just people like you or I. And the working conditions are actually much better than you may think. Nobody is going hungry so everybody wins.
> 
> - palaswood


You make it seem as if people choose to forgo these goods based only upon reasons rooted in ignorance or a lack of empathy. I can assure you that this is not the case.


----------



## terryR

Sometimes it's hard to believe this theft of idea is commonplace in our society, but the almighty dollar rules.

I mean, do you buy Tylenol, or the cheap stuff? The dudes who invented tylenol had years of R&D invested, cheap brands just waited for the patent to expire.

I agree the folks in china need jobs, but how about health insurance and vacation time? Anything made by a union worker here in USA has to absorb lots of extra costs that help keep our society running. chinese products give some poor dude a job, but puts major profit in the big boys pockets. How many chinese planes are NOT for export? 1%?

I still maintain, Friends don't let friends buy chinese.


----------



## mramseyISU

> People in china need jobs too. You ever been there? I have several times. Just people like you or I. And the working conditions are actually much better than you may think. Nobody is going hungry so everybody wins.
> 
> - palaswood
> 
> Joseph, I wasn t addressing China s labor or government practices (which are shameful). I m talking about ripping off someones life work, and mass producing it overseas.
> 
> Happens all the time in our world, but that doesn t make it right. As the article notes, we the consumer have the choice as to what we can live with.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Here's the thing that gets lost in this. Some guy in China didn't decided one day to start copying bedrocks or L-N planes. That decision was made by a guy at Woodcraft HQ. I've been to China a couple times for work and I've been working with Chinese suppliers for the better part of a decade. Most of the time when you see a Chinese knockoff of something it's because a guy in America (or Europe) decided he wanted to make something cheaper not because the Chinese government wanted to make cheap hand planes. So direct your anger at the bean counters that want to make a 40% margin instead of 30%.


----------



## Mosquito

> I mean, do you buy Tylenol, or the cheap stuff? The dudes who invented tylenol had years of R&D invested, cheap brands just waited for the patent to expire.
> 
> - terryR


I thought that was part of the point of patents, though… to give the patent holder the ability to capitalize on their investments for a protected period of time, right?

I agree that it sucks for Tom, but at the same time, it's probably good for us. Tom will have to make sure quality stays top notch, or he'll have actual competition. Right now the Chinese knockoffs aren't in the same class, and people who actually own LN planes probably know that.

Plus, the cheaper quality planes can be had for (even if the quality isn't "as good as" LN), the broader the range of people who might get into hand tools, and I think that's a win for us all.


----------



## terryR

yep, my anger is completely aimed at fat manufacturers who need more profit.
workers are just workers who need to eat.


----------



## TheFridge

It may be fully legal. They still didn't spend a penny on R&D. They're not trying to improve it. So while this may not be theft, there are many other examples of it that are government sanctioned.


----------



## TheFridge

> yep, my anger is completely aimed at fat manufacturers who need more profit.
> workers are just workers who need to eat.
> 
> - terryR


Mine is aimed at the country that allows it.

I'll buy some HF chisels to tear up but I'd just assume take a dump on those planes than buy them.


----------



## terryR

Yes, the complete legality is what enrages me.
Our country has mostly become motivated by high profits.
And a political system that not only allows it, but changes the rules to encourage more!

I frequently rant about how no one knows how to make tools in america anymore. Got loud in front of a few friends last month, and one guy responded, "Why would you want to make a hammer, you can buy one for $10".

oh, the horror…


----------



## summerfi

If you want the real good stuff, buy this:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> It may be fully legal. They still didn t spend a penny on R&D. They re not trying to improve it. So while this may not be theft, there are many other examples of it that are government sanctioned.
> 
> - TheFridge


Right, Make all the Chinese planes they want….but come up with their own design and niche. Don't blatantly copy someone else.

Someone sent me this Schwarz article where he shames Woodcraft a bit: http://blog.lostartpress.com/2012/12/31/new-products-at-woodcraft-show-a-change/

He nails it. There are all kinds of other planes and ideas for tools that Woodcraft and others to introduce without ripping off the current offerings.


----------



## ShaneA

This all seems kind of grey to me. LN knocked off Stanley, WR knocked off LN, who knocked off Stanley. Almost all design in most areas has some sort of inspiration of something already done. It is true that the Chinese seem to lack their own intellectual patents, or original designs. They just seem to steal the best ideas. But it could be argued that is the same has been done to Delta, Tylenol or whomever.

As long as the Chinese, or any competitor for that matter, can produce a viable alternative in the market that the consumer is willing to pay for…they will be players in the game.


----------



## Mosquito

> Right, Make all the Chinese planes they want….but come up with their own design and niche. Don t blatantly copy someone else.
> 
> Someone sent me this Schwarz article where he shames Woodcraft a bit: http://blog.lostartpress.com/2012/12/31/new-products-at-woodcraft-show-a-change/
> 
> He nails it. There are all kinds of other planes and ideas for tools that Woodcraft and others to introduce without ripping off the current offerings.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I'm all on board with all of that


----------



## WillliamMSP

> This all seems kind of grey to me. LN knocked off Stanley, WR knocked off LN, who knocked off Stanley.
> 
> - ShaneA


When you put it like that, yes, it's pretty grey, but this is hardly a fair assessment; it's overstates Stanley's investment (they're no longer producing Bedrocks, and haven't for decades) and marginalizes L-N's investment (terms of changes and/or improvements to the design) as being on-par with WR's investment (carbon copy).


----------



## bandit571

While shopping on ebay today…..#8 and 312 H&R s are listed on there…..for those that collect such things…under $25 for either set…

All I wound up buying was a saw plate, and some saw bolts…..might have a tote somewhere in the shop….


----------



## ShaneA

Devil's advocate here: What original idea did LN come up with? To use better materials and tighter tolerances? I don't think he invented the wheel here. At least when one looks at the LV planes they can see they did actually change something. LN even used the same square sides, the same tote shape an on and on.

It could also be stated that WR does have a niche. That would be producing new planes that don't come with as hefty a price tag. Apparently there is a market for that?

The auto industry is another analogy. The buy USA thing is pretty hard to cling to there too as well. It is a global economy, the landscape is changed, evolving and will continue to evolve. One could substitute China for Japan, or LN and WR for Toyota and Chevy.

Trying to separate the sinners from the saints will prove to be circular, at best.


----------



## bandit571

Competition? Or protectionism? The first forces others to PROVE they are better than the others. To give the buying public a reason to buy "Brand X" as it were.

The other? The main result in protectionism, is that the ones being "protected" in the marketplace no longer have a reason to continue to be the best. Happen to the Big3 Auto makers, then they hollared when the imports made them look bad. Without those others pushing you to improve, why should you try? Just keep making the same old tired stuff. Then hollar about bycotting the others, and claiming they are the ones hurting quality, and jobs.

Might as well ask why the Originals went out of business. Like…Sargent…like Millers Falls….Stanley just killed off all the others, and then coasted along.


----------



## palaswood

All good points. BigRed, my comment was towards Tim, and his comment on the Woodriver factory. That's all. I was stating that all the blown out of proportion ideas we tend to have about working conditions in "china" are as if they were all the same (are conditions all the same across the board here in the US? Hardly!). In my experience, their work lives are very similar to ours. They have 8 or 10 hour days, lunch breaks, and weekends. As far as health coverage, I cant say, but the economy is booming over there, yes for good reason, that being a huge manufacturing market. Much of that being "knockoffs" using cheaper materials. I don't think that's a great practice in terms of Honor and Fairness, but we're talking business here. We are woodworkers, a nostalgic and honorable bunch - mostly far outside the norm I would wager, or we'd just be using power tools lol. Those businessmen aren't concerned with how a tool actually performs, other than as far as they can sell it at a consistent profit.

But the LN will always have a market, since they make some of the best tools out there. No I won't be buying a Luban anytime soon. But I'm looking at those Narex premium chisels (Czech made). I mean, what the F are they thinking charging 70 bucks for a 1/8" bevel edged chisel!? If I sharpen it once and it stays sharp until my kids are dead, then im on board, but otherwise, ... nah, I think not. I'm sure its a sweet tool, but I can get a whole set of Narex for that price.

And that said, I'm really trying to focus on buying less tools, and working more wood. I'm sure we all have plenty of tools to make some really killer stuff. So after I come to the point where my current tools aren't sufficing, I'll be back in the hunt for an upgrade. For now, As Crixus might have said if he was a woodworker, It's time to set chisel to purpose.

Oh and P.S. 
Tim, i'll send you a check for that bullnose 75 and the drawknife LOL!

*Updated: For the record, copying someone elses work for your profit is fckin bullsh!t*. I do not condone it and while imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, that doesn't apply to business. That's simply unethical. 
#BUYMONTANA


----------



## CB_Cohick

I have a patent, completely unrelated to woodworking and owned by my former employer. Never saw a dime from it, lol. I can respect people willing to pay a bit more in support of their ideals. I can also respect the guy that buys a tool regardless of origin because that is all he can afford at the time. Anyway, back to the subject of hand planes I got a Stanley Bailey No. 5 in the mail today. I knocked off some very little surface rust, waxed the sides and the sole, sharpened the blade some, and it has made me very happy. Vintage made in the USA, and quite affordable. Go me!


----------



## palaswood

Nice plane! I find the no.5 to be my least used plane. What are you guys using them for?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It all turns into much bigger topics. Ya'll know I am passionate and opinionated about certain things. Can't help it.

I still maintain when any woodworker looks at that little bronze block plane, they know exactly what company its ripping off.

Palas, take the "LN challenge." Buy two LN chisels instead of a whole set of whatevers. You won't regret it;-)


----------



## palaswood

What makes the LN chisels worth it vs other well reviewed brands for 1/3 rd the cost?

Im open to it. If its the last chisel I need or rather want to buy in that size its worth it. What sizes would you go for if you were going to get em 2 at a time?


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Nice plane! I find the no.5 to be my least used plane. What are you guys using them for?
> 
> - palaswood


My intent is to build myself a shooting board and use it for that. If I don't like how that works out, perhaps turn it into a scrub plane. I have a No. 4 on the way I want to use for smoothing. The No. 5 jack plane historically was able to do a little bit of everything from what I have learned. I am surprised you find so little use for yours.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> What makes the LN chisels worth it vs other well reviewed brands for 1/3 rd the cost?
> 
> Im open to it. If its the last chisel I need or rather want to buy in that size its worth it. What sizes would you go for if you were going to get em 2 at a time?
> 
> - palaswood


We recently had a Lie Nielsen hand tool event at the local Woodworker's Guild. I got a pair of 1/4" and 1/2" bevel edge chisels. They arrived pretty darn sharp! I was able to easily pare some walnut end grain. I haven't had a chance to try some dovetails with them yet.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> What makes the LN chisels worth it vs other well reviewed brands for 1/3 rd the cost?
> 
> Im open to it. If its the last chisel I need or rather want to buy in that size its worth it. What sizes would you go for if you were going to get em 2 at a time?
> 
> - palaswood


The steel. The A2 Cryogenic stuff is nuts. I have a set of A. Isles. They're nice chisels made by a good company. But I don't reach for them often because I have to sharpen them 3 times as much. Sometimes I go a whole project without sharpening my LNs. Plus, they're based on the best Chisel design of all time- stanley 750.

I'm partly just razzin ya, but I've convinced a couple other woodworkers to buy a couple LNs instead of whatevers. None of them have regretted it. Same thing with a LA LN plane over a super-tuned vintage plane.


----------



## bandit571

The #5, and the Millers falls No. 14 thatI have, I use a lot during every project. I have been know to make raised panel out of white oak, using just a jack plane and a smoother.

Re: chisels….other than the Aldis set, most of mine are OLD ones. "Newest" would be a Millers Falls Permaloid 1/2" chisel. many of my regular chisels have "Witherby" Butcher, and there are a few of the Stanley style (750??) made for wards, and sears.

had a WR #4 V3 for a year….about as long as it lasted. It kept getting harder to keep in tune….finally sold it. I'll take my Millers Falls No.9 or the Stanley #4 T-13 before I do THAT again. Easy to tune up, easy to use, and actually stays sharp through several projects. Like their weight more than the WR's. It was way too heavy.

Recently picked a Stanley No.7c, type 8/9….all it really needed was a new set of handles. Other than that, two hours and it was ready to go. Takes shavings just as well as the #4 smoother does.


----------



## palaswood

Yeah I dont use 5s much but I have several.
I find that I use my 7 and 6 for larger jobs and I use my type 13 Stanley 4 for most work or the type17 (i think)no.3 quite a bit. Just tuned up a vintage MF 9 and its solid as a rock. Love that plane!

Ive put together a decent mixed set of vintage chisels with marples, sorby and some other made in sheffield, England. Im going to stick with what I have for now and get some more experience under my belt so I can make the comparison in the future when I uprade to some premium new chisels. Aside from a band saw and a drill press, im good on tools for now. So - wrong forum- but anyone use that HF 16" benchtop drill press? worth 250?


----------



## TheFridge

Palas, I bought a set of narex. Returned them and got one 1/2" LN chisel.

It stomps the narex into the dirt.

It's taken me almost a year to fill out the set but it was worth every penny. I've played with narex, marples (from Sheffield), old Stanley 750s, a shapleigh, and a greenlee.

One chisel convinced me.


----------



## donwilwol

just read through the ptampia volumes and you'll see this idea stealing has been going on long before LN and Woodriver ever thought of it.

Hell, Bailey and Stanley spent most of his adult life in court for one reason or another.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^hehehe….the "LN Challenge" wins again;-)

Some of that old steel is silly good too. A guy can search high and low for those, pay $20-30 on ebay for a 750, or just drop $50 on an LN. Veritas chisels are even higher. Haven't tried those yet.


----------



## palaswood

Hey Fridge, how does the LN stomp them into the dirt? Whats the selling point? Ya'll are making a good case for these chisels


----------



## ToddJB

If only there was a forum dedicated to talking chisels


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I still maintain when any woodworker looks at that little bronze block plane, they know exactly what company its ripping off.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


It's a little frustrating when people say, "who cares if Company B makes products that look like Company A?" Well, obviously Company B cares, or they wouldn't do it, right?

Why they do it is something that we all kind of understand, but don't really articulate - they're stealing. They're stealing the reputation of Company A, and that's something that's worth very real money, and it's something that was eared through tons of time and effort. Counterfeiters are worst of the worst, trying to pass off as something that they're not. Imitators, such as some of the planes being discussed here, may not be outright liars, but they're still trading in deception - they're hoping that, by looking like LN, they'll be occasionally mistaken for LN or at least get their foot in the door of someone's head space as being in the same ballpark in terms of quality.

We all draw lines in different places, and this is one of my lines - I won't buy blatant lookalikes and thereby encourage companies to steal the goodwill cultivated by the effort of another company.


----------



## TheFridge

from edge retention, to initial setup (practically none), to balance, to fit and finish.

I was scared at first to beat on it or polish the back. When I finally polished it, it took about 10 seconds. And when I used it on end grain for mortises it just kept going and going. I'll strop here and there but I go through hours of use without sharpening.

I wasn't a believer at first. That's why I bought the narex.

Edit: you think LN is expensive? Don't even look at high end Japanese chisels.


----------



## jmartel

I'd love to get some Japanese chisels in white steel to try out. If anyone does buy any japanese tools and you're not in a rush, I'd highly suggest buying from Stu at toolsfromjapan.com. Great prices, even with shipping across the pacific.


----------



## TheFridge

The Japanese do make some fap worthy chisels. I think it's the blue steel with Damascus? I don't know. Think it was over $200 for one.


----------



## TheFridge

> If you want the real good stuff, buy this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - summerfi


Got my ticket on that boat already 

Edit: it was the pics of reds saws that did me in.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I finally know what the date is.


----------



## jmartel

> The Japanese do make some fap worthy chisels. I think it s the blue steel with Damascus? I don t know. Think it was over $200 for one.
> 
> - TheFridge


http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=312

The most expensive ones I found on their page were the Dragon chisels at ~$100 US per chisel. Most of them were in the $50-60 range, white or blue steel. Shipping for only a handful of chisels shouldn't be more than $10-15.

You could get a 6mm, 12mm and 18mm (~1/4", 1/2", 3/4") in blue or white steel for around that $200 you quoted. Not Damascus, but still.


----------



## WillliamMSP

This year, I'm willing myself to the goal of posting a photo worthy of the 2017 calendar…. but it's not going to happen today 

Don't think that I've ever posted this - a seen-better-days Stanley Two-Tone (a CL purchase) that I have set up with a heavy camber for hogging -


----------



## ToddJB

I think that's a great pic.


----------



## Mosquito

> I wasn t a believer at first. That s why I bought the narex.
> 
> Edit: you think LN is expensive? Don t even look at high end Japanese chisels.
> 
> - TheFridge


I had the full set of Narex mortise chisels. Sold those, and bought 2 Ray Isles mortise chisels (for about twice the price of the set of Narex), and have absolutely 0 regrets. I know a lot of people like Narex chisels, but they are not for me.

Japanese chisels can be insane.


----------



## donwilwol

> I finally know what the date is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


there goes 29 days you'll never get back!!


----------



## TheFridge

When I unpacked and used my first LN chisel. My first thought was that it needed it's very own Samuel L. Jackson "Bad Mofo" wallet.


----------



## DLK

So, back to hand planes. I recently tuned up my junior jack. (Stanley 5 1/4). I get shavings with thickness 1/128 = .0078125 . Should I be able to get them thiner or is that the limitation of the plane?


----------



## bandit571

Actually…when I can get a plane to do this much work..and not even show any signs of slowing down..









That handplane is a Mohawk Shelburne No. 900 smooth plane. Millers Falls sold these as a economy line to match their Premium Line No.9 smooth plane. The wood being planed down was 1/8" too thick. Not only did it get reduced in thickness FAST, it was finish ready when I was done. Wasn't any NEED for them 0.0005" thick shavings.

Wasn't a hint of chatter, the entire time. This is the kind a plane I need in MY shop.

BTW: in 1929, Millers Falls copied almost the entire line up of Stanley planes. Knock-offs? Yep, but….other than a few improvements, still usable planes. And yet, Stanley survived. Stanley didn't even need a crusade against all things non-stanley, either. Of course..there was that thing with the red/orange paint….

But, what I need in the shop are planes that I can use everyday. From barn wood, to common Pine, through Oak, Cherry, and Walnut. Minimal fuss, just set and go. Taken over 3 long years to get the planes I want in the shop, planes that work for me whenever I need them. Brand names? many have come through the shop, those that can't do the work I need done? Bye, see ya, don't come back. Planes now in the til?? Older Stanleys, older Millers Falls. there is one Union plane…..under study for now. sargents come through, stay a bit, get sold for better ones. I do have one that is Made in England….it is usable, tuned up, waiting to see how it will last. 









Some planes just seem to work best when they are used a lot.


----------



## DLK

Or…. you use a plane a lot if it works best. So what are your user planes and how are they set up and tuned?


----------



## bandit571

User planes..









I try to set them up the way they were intended to be used. They are tuned as best I can. Once there, it is almost a set & forget. Might change depth of cut as needed….after a few projects, I might refresh the edge..IF needed. A little rub down with a candle on the sole, and back to work.

I also have a few wood bodied ones in the shop, mainly because they are lighter in weight to shove around. makes a difference near the end of a long day.

One can brag how much they like the "new" premium planes…...both, sooner or later, will come the time they will have to pull a maintainence day on those high dollar, ready to go out of the box toys. There are some out there that even expect the have their planes refeshed BY the makers. If you don't need to tune up a plane for use, how the H are you going to learn how to do it? Maybe send it back to L-N as "defective" and dull? Yeah, riiiight…

The other day, I got the missing eccentric lever for a Stanley 9-1/2. Installed it on the plane, gave it a test drive. It cut a finish ready bevel on the end grain of the bread board edge on this computer desk I'm using right now. The wood? Barn wood, Sycamore. Ever see end grain shine? I do, right now. If someone has never had to tune a plame up, would they know how to get a 100 yr old block plane to do this sort of work? Their's MIGHT do it out of the box….but, for how long. Besides, the block plane is older than L-N. No need for it to be bronze….I think it is already two "Medals" higher than a lowly bronze medal…..

Ok, enough of my Rant…we return you now to the Current Crusade against all things "Cheap"


----------



## bandit571

> Or…. you use a plane a lot if it works best. So what are your user planes and how are they set up and tuned?
> 
> - Combo Prof


You now have one of my "older" planes, a Stanley 9-1/4…...how does it work?


----------



## ColonelTravis

Anyone made a planemaker's float? Was interested if anyone had a photo of their handmade float.

I started an edge float today and screwed up the teeth, made them too deep and the spacing was too inconsistent. Gonna start over. Live and learn, at least I didn't file the entire edge. I don't think I have the patience (or enough files) to make a side float.


----------



## DLK

> Or…. you use a plane a lot if it works best. So what are your user planes and how are they set up and tuned?
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> You now have one of my "older" planes, a Stanley 9-1/4…...how does it work?
> 
> - bandit571


Works fine. In fact I just gave a test drive to all my planes to see which ones might need a little sharpening. I think I just needed to make some shavings. Been to busy editing to do anything else.


----------



## donwilwol

> Anyone made a planemaker s float? Was interested if anyone had a photo of their handmade float.
> 
> I started an edge float today and screwed up the teeth, made them too deep and the spacing was too inconsistent. Gonna start over. Live and learn, at least I didn t file the entire edge. I don t think I have the patience (or enough files) to make a side float.
> 
> - ColonelTravis


I started one to. Never finished


----------



## Tim457

> Anyone made a planemaker s float? Was interested if anyone had a photo of their handmade float.
> 
> I started an edge float today and screwed up the teeth, made them too deep and the spacing was too inconsistent. Gonna start over. Live and learn, at least I didn t file the entire edge. I don t think I have the patience (or enough files) to make a side float.
> - ColonelTravis


Not tried yet. Would Paul Sellers method of laying out saw teeth to cut them help with the spacing?


----------



## TheFridge

> One can brag how much they like the "new" premium planes…...both, sooner or later, will come the time they will have to pull a maintainence day on those high dollar, ready to go out of the box toys. There are some out there that even expect the have their planes refeshed BY the makers. If you don t need to tune up a plane for use, how the H are you going to learn how to do it? Maybe send it back to L-N as "defective" and dull? Yeah, riiiight…
> 
> If someone has never had to tune a plame up, would they know how to get a 100 yr old block plane to do this sort of work? Their s MIGHT do it out of the box….but, for how long. Besides, the block plane is older than L-N. No need for it to be bronze….I think it is already two "Medals" higher than a lowly bronze medal…..
> 
> Ok, enough of my Rant…we return you now to the Current Crusade against all things "Cheap"
> 
> - bandit571


Sending back a plane to touch up the iron is a long stretch.

And let's get real. the average joe doesn't jump neck deep into LN tools off the bat.

I can't tell you how good/bad an aldi chisel is just like you can't tell me how good /bad a LN chisel is.

I'm convinced LN has some of the best daily user tools money can buy. To each his own. Not all of us have access to .50 cent tools. If I did, it would be hard to justify but quality is quality in the end.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Stanley didn t even need a crusade against all things non-stanley, either.
> 
> - bandit571


Lol - yup, Stanley has a easygoing history of patent protection, just ask Mr Bailey.


----------



## lateralus819

Bandit- You clearly don't value your time much. Seems you would much rather restore a $3 plane than work wood. To each his own but don't knock people for having the funds to use and appreciate high quality made in U.S.A. tools.

Some people would just rather spend the $300 on a plane and go to work and not spend hours learning how to do it. I've spent countless hours restoring planes and you know what? It just isn't that much fun anymore. I restored and sold enough planes to buy over $3k worth of premium tools. Regrets? NOPE.


----------



## palaswood

Oh Snap!!


----------



## ColonelTravis

> Would Paul Sellers method of laying out saw teeth to cut them help with the spacing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tim


Hadn't seen that one, thanks, I'll have to keep that one in mind for down the road. With a float you don't have to be as precise in the spacing, follows the same principle as a hand-stitched rasp. But there's more metal to remove than with a saw plate. I've got two good videos on making molding planes, this one does a good job with floats. But it's funny, he says something like - start filling the first tooth and then work your way down to the end. Doesn't tell you that the "work your way down" part is a total PITA (at least to me.)


----------



## TheFridge

(think we need another calendar reminder smitty)


----------



## Airframer

> (think we need another calendar reminder smitty)
> 
> - TheFridge


Agreed.. been out of the loop most the year and will need a new one to decorate the wall of my new shop. Link please


----------



## bandit571

People tend to over-estimate how long it takes to rehab a plane.

Bandit is an old Retired Guy. Time in the shop? keeps me out of the Boss' hair. She's happy, I'm happy.

can't help seeing a picture…some fellow standing by the fireplace, gazing up at the fancy plane sitting of the shelf, ......about like looking up at a Trophy Buck he had bagged last season….afraid to even touch it, lest he soil it with a fingerprint…LOL

If one doesn't learn how to take care of their tools, who will do it for them? Ah, yes.."We Have Staff to do that"

Seems every winter/spring, there is a Grand Crusade against the "Bad affordable plane culture" What…$50 for one chisel? It had better be able to sharpen itself.

$3k in tools? I have about…$1K total in the shop. IF you want to blow all that on tools, fine, I'd rather have the "extra" $$$$ in wood to do projects with. Hey it is your money…some blow that much up their nose. I'd rather work with tools that have a history to them.

pardon me if I take offense to the down right snobbery about how much someone paid for a plane…..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Skip, skip…...goes the broken record.


----------



## lateralus819

It isn't snobbery, it's your own jealousness. No body rubs it in your face. Don't take offense to it.

Take care of tools? How about your shop? lawl.

I have tons of vintage tools so doesnt red and I'm sure anyone else who owns "Fancy planes". You're just a whiny child.

Your work reflects your choices. Sorry. I prefer to produce quality projects. Not some hacked together piece of firewood.


----------



## Airframer




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

http://www.zazzle.com/lumberjocks_hand_tool_calendar_2016-158505161266614797

For the record, it's no one's bidness what I paid for the plane on this year's cover. I buy planes because they make me happy; some cost more than others, but learning to use weird tools like the dovetail tongue and groove plane is fun. I share my experiences and enthusiasm pretty openly. Anyone offended? I don't know, never thought about it.


----------



## lateralus819

Nope. Do you smitty. Buy what you wish. It is YOUR money that you spend on those fancy planes.


----------



## Mosquito

> Anyone made a planemaker s float? Was interested if anyone had a photo of their handmade float.
> 
> I started an edge float today and screwed up the teeth, made them too deep and the spacing was too inconsistent. Gonna start over. Live and learn, at least I didn t file the entire edge. I don t think I have the patience (or enough files) to make a side float.
> 
> - ColonelTravis
> 
> 
> 
> I started one to. Never finished
> 
> - Don W
Click to expand...

Same


----------



## bandit571

> It isn t snobbery, it s your own jealousness. No body rubs it in your face. Don t take offense to it.
> 
> Take care of tools? How about your shop? lawl.
> 
> I have tons of vintage tools so doesnt red and I m sure anyone else who owns "Fancy planes". You re just a whiny child.
> 
> Your work reflects your choices. Sorry. I prefer to produce quality projects. Not some hacked together piece of firewood.
> 
> - lateralus819


Weelll now….That just got a flag, now, didn't it? And just how many daily top 3s have you got? Whiny child, is it…hmmm, I think NOT. But, do carry on with the Grand Crusade….if nothing else, it does generate a few good laughs..LOLOLOLOLLLL!


----------



## Mosquito

> I started an edge float today and screwed up the teeth, made them too deep and the spacing was too inconsistent. Gonna start over. Live and learn, at least I didn't file the entire edge. I don t think I have the patience (or enough files) to make a side float.
> 
> - ColonelTravis


I did the same thing, I got most of an edge float done, and went "screw it" and bought the LN plane makers floats after a work bonus.

I do plan to start making some hollows and rounds at some point this year, not including 2 miniatures I've made lol


----------



## lateralus819

I've 3 out of 18 projects you have 4 out of 70.

Are you done? Just accept the fact that people will buy items that suit them and their wallet, not yours.


----------



## Mosquito

> http://www.zazzle.com/lumberjocks_hand_tool_calendar_2016-158505161266614797
> 
> For the record, it s no one s bidness what I paid for the plane on this year s cover. I buy planes because they make me happy; some cost more than others, but learning to use weird tools like the dovetail tongue and groove plane is fun. I share my experiences and enthusiasm pretty openly. Anyone offended? I don t know, never thought about it.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Who cares what you paid, we all know it must be worth a fortune now that it's been on the cover of a calendar ;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Bandit, when you build anything close to that quality…..let us know.

*Bonus points for smoothing it with a handyman.


----------



## bandit571

Really..the two of you are FUNNY! LOLOL Friday night entertainment?

( give them enough rope…)

Anyway, someone's count is way off. And the ugly looking box-like thingy?

Just continue with the attacks, fellas…then look in the mirror.

Just the same, tired old BS every year at this time…...Boredom???


----------



## Airframer

Here we go….


----------



## palaswood

That tool chest is OKAY … I guess… lol (bro thats sick!)

But we all have different styles. Personally I appreciate all styles, and Im surprised to see anyone on here attack anothers work.

I love restoring old planes, but Im making decent money now and Im probably going to get an LN sooner than later just to see what the fuss is about. So I see both sides.

Oh and …


----------



## Ripthorn

Regarding a plane maker's float, DonW, I'm surprised you didn't mill the teeth out with your milling machine. I would think using a 90 degree point end mill, with the piece tilted 40-45 degrees, you could mill out all the teeth you wanted to pretty quick.

I've thought of making something similar for guitar building, but haven't gotten around to it yet


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I love restoring old planes, but Im making decent money now and Im probably going to get an LN sooner than later just to see what the fuss is about. So I see both sides.
> 
> - palaswood


Oh no Joseph! Even when you get to the point your building 5-10k commissions, we insist you work with a $5 block plane. Otherwise… your a snob.

(more fun comments for ya. Beer was involved)


----------



## palaswood

My favorite block plane cost me 15 bucks, its a 9 1/4 and its SuhWEEEET. Certainly it compares to a brand new, top of the line LN, right? Guys? <chirp> <chirp> <chirp> <-- crickets….

But seriously, we love tools and wood, and lets find our common ground there.

Now guys, hug it out.

And now for something completely different.

AHA! So THATS how you use this thing!


----------



## bandit571

In return for an ugly box…maybe something to sit it on…









But, I guess just anybody can put a finish on a slab of walnut…...

Sit on it, Red. Not on the table…..more like what the Fonz would say….


----------



## TheFridge

(smitty, hit it)


----------



## TheFridge

> - palaswood


(Fap, fap, fap)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

PLANE FIGHT!!!


----------



## TheFridge

I laughed pretty good at that! Nicely done sir. Nicely done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

(I won't say who won, alright? It'll remain a secret…)


----------



## TheFridge

(Your secrets safe with me)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sweet, I'll PM you shortly.


----------



## TheFridge

Sooo…

The Panthers and the Broncos huh? Gonna be a good game….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Will Denver compete at all? That's the question. Oh, and this one: which can ****************************** makes me a better beer drinker?










EDIT: Adding hand plane content.


----------



## TheFridge

Ha! I got one of those for Christmas at my work party. Promptly re-wrapped it and regifted to my dad. He loves it. Especially the fake can that comes with it you can hide "stuff" in.


----------



## bandit571

I actually went down to the shop a bit ago…..can't find a single Handyman plane anywhere….must have sold them off?

Might head up to a local haunt I know about…last time there, I traded off three junker planes, came back home with a Disston No. 5, and a a Type 10 No.6c. I guess here is a use for junky planes, afterall… 
Maybe see what they have later today?

Reminds me….Grandpa Lew was a section-hand, later foreman on the old Detroit, Toledo & Ironton…..54+ years. He was going to retire in 1958…..til his gas powered speeder car jumped into gear, flew across the inter-locking diamond, just as a Big Four ( C.C.C. & St L. RR) Passenger train got there….Those trains usually ran at 90 mph back in the day…I think I was all of 2 years old at the time…..

They said they could set their clocks to when Grandpa Lew was walking home every night….and, he would tell you what time it was, right to the second, if you asked him. he also could help my Late dad with the car's engine repairs…..one day, Dad couldn't get a flathead V-8's engine block out of the Ford he was working on.. grandpa lew merely reached down into the car and lifted the block out, and asked where to set it down at.

My Uncle Cecil Newman, Dad's older brother, worked for Monarch Mfg. in Sydney, OH. Seems the company would send him out to troubleshoot all the lathes and other machines they made. Had a basement shop of Rockwell power tools, just to use around the house.


----------



## donwilwol

I hope you guys don't mind, but a skiped a bunch. This is beginning to sound like the creek.


----------



## donwilwol

> Regarding a plane maker s float, DonW, I m surprised you didn t mill the teeth out with your milling machine. I would think using a 90 degree point end mill, with the piece tilted 40-45 degrees, you could mill out all the teeth you wanted to pretty quick.
> 
> I ve thought of making something similar for guitar building, but haven t gotten around to it yet
> 
> - Ripthorn


Larry Williams has a good blog on cutting them with the mill. I'll dig it up again and its on my to-do list. I didn't have the right cutter and just haven't got around to ordering it. I need order some dovetail cutters to. Its been to cold to spend to much time in the shop.


----------



## benchbuilder

Hey bandit, I believe you have a real point. I worked for ford for 30 years and know the only time we tried to improve was when pushed by the small import cars. Just coasting along and not doing different or better was the norm. That ford factory I worked in is now an empty eye sore and reminder of how we let our own ideas fall to others with the push and drive we no longer had. Makes me sick to see what was once a living place is now dead. Maybe all this is our own doing by not keeping the desire to be the best. One must use our brain and hands to Iimprove not just tv ads of the same old thing hiding under a different skirt.


----------



## benchbuilder

Yes don it is, but seems difficult to put aside after looking into the mirror.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> I hope you guys don t mind, but a skiped a bunch. This is beginning to sound like the creek.
> 
> - Don W


Agreed. I apologize for my part of it. However, the creek is the way it is because guys like bandit run rampant taking shots at folks, saying inflammatory things….. then guys just get sick of it.

I thought we were having a good discussion about import copy-cat tools…. then comes the snob comments, again. Everybody says guys like bandit are ridiculous in pms, but they never put a stop to it on the forums. Never quite understood that.

Can't help but feel like this site has run its course for me. Other than the furniture forum, I don't have much to offer.

Adios fellas. Take care,

Rojo


----------



## Sleeper1776

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum and have a question about a plane I picked up at an antique store yesterday. It's a capewell and after cleaning it up I found a crack in the iron. First how would that crack have happened?(caught a nail). Second should I be concerned using it with a crack?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sleeper, welcome.

I can't imagine using a cracked iron. Lots of replacements out there, old and new, so you might (strongly) consider picking one of those up vs. sharpening and using the flaw'd piece.

How'd it happen? I have no idea. Weird.


----------



## Mosquito

Welcome Sleeper!

Is that crack in the end with the bevel? That is weird… if it's in the bevel end, I too would consider a replacement iron. If it's in the other end, it's worth a shot to see how it works.


----------



## Tim457

That's pretty weird. My guess is it would take a defect in manufacturing for that to happen. Defect in the steel that when quenched caused the crack to form, then stresses in the steel caused it to crack later perhaps when mistreated with a nail or hammer. If there wasn't a defect, I have a hard time believing tool steel would crack like that from any normal use. But people do weird things to tools, so maybe someone did try to flatten it with a hammer or use it to pry something.

Definitely don't think it could be made to work like that. Replacements are available.


----------



## Sleeper1776

Thank you guys for the help. I figured it would best to not use it, but wanted to confirm. Yes the crack is on the bevel end. It actually goes through to the other side. Crazy.


----------



## donwilwol

Welcom Sleeper. I've only seen one other like that. That blade looks pretty pitted as well. One of the rare times I say "replace it"


----------



## bandit571

Sleeper, Welcome!!

As to that cracked blade….I watched a few videos from GE HONG, where the fellow made a few rebate planes using irons made from old blades like that. He merely finished them by cutting the rest of the way through, and had two cutters. I made a copy of the one plane he made..









Might be worth watching?









Lot of handsaw work to it….maybe six hours for me to build that one. It will cut a nice rebate along an edge.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Just a heads up for rust hunters - a guy in the Twin Cities has a Stanley 40 scrub listed on CL for $35. It has a repaired cap, but I'd think it'd still be a decent deal if you bought a replacement, no? Don't these guys often go for $100+?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/tls/5425111229.html


----------



## lateralus819

LN aint got nothing on that boy.


----------



## WillliamMSP

edit: nvmd


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'd recommend a #5 1/4, heavily cambered, over a scrub. A bit wider, more capability with faces as well as edges of boards.


----------



## Mosquito

It also seems like lever caps for #40's are also somewhat expensive to get as well… 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lever-Cap-Stanley-No-40-Scrub-Plane-B-Casting-/172076701253


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

btw, Mos. I worked a No. 55 cutter through nhplaneparts - good price, fast ship. Highly recommended when patience is not in the cards re: missing parts.  The H&R assortment is complete in every way now, life is good. Now to find time to cut some profiles!


----------



## Mosquito

sweet Smitty! Yeah, I've bought a good number from him in the past, great place to buy stuff.

I was just thinking about trying to make a test profile for something I'm planning on making, but not sure I've got the stock in the thickness I want


----------



## Sleeper1776

Thanks again all. I will definitely be making those rebate planes bandit571 that's looks awesome. Thanks Smitty_Cabinetshop I'll check nhplaneparts.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sleeper, check with LJ DonW - he's no doubt got many, many extra irons and would likely sharpen it up for you too. He hoards, collects AND sells…


----------



## DLK

Which plane makers put a tensioning screw in the lever cap? Record-Irwin? I saw such a plane today in our antique store for $15 and was wondering if it was worth picking up. Seriously rust covered and I did not see any maker marks. It was very dark and I guess I should bring a light and a magnifier. I'm sure it will still be there if/when I go back. Beside it was a Miller Falls 14 with the wrong lever cap and a hanger hole for $20 in case someone wants me to get it for them. (If it had the right lever cap, I would have bought it. But I don't really need it.)


----------



## DLK

> I d recommend a #5 1/4, heavily cambered, over a scrub. A bit wider, more capability with faces as well as edges of boards.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


To me my 5 1/4 feels like a big block plane with a handle, but I have not heavily cambered the blade.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Hey, if you're a fan of the #40 that's cool. Just discussing alternatives as I find it somewhat hard to balance on the edges of boards because it's so narrow.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah I kinda just use a very heavily pitted #5 to scrub. I do get lazy and use an old ryobi AP10 lunchbox planer. Ye old scrub planer.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a #40, but I still typically grab this one,

http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/28472


----------



## bandit571

Had some "extra" old planes taking up room in the shop….3 wood bodied jack planes, and a "parts plane" Dunlap #3.

Drove a few miles out to a place I know…..did a wee bit of trading….those old planes for one "decent plane" even up. Sooo, what little plane did I bring home?









Well, the very well used iron has four lines. We have rosewood handles, two patent dates, small brass wheel, Bailey out in front, No.7 in the rear. 









Seems to be a "c" model. There is an "S" cast under the lever cap. Japanning is about 95%. They were asking $65 for it, or the Union model of the same size. There are two threaded holes in the left hand side, maybe a fence was added at one time. Horn is worn a bit, but zero cracks, knob is intact, Low knob at that.









Will try to get a "type" done on this old Jointer…









Not too bad, for having no cash involved….


----------



## Mosquito

I do not have a #40, but I do have a fairly heavily cambered #5, and a slightly less cambered #5, and then I've also got a wooden jack plane, with fairly heavy camber. I usually grab the wooden jack (below) for heavy removal tasks. I like that it's lighter than most iron planes (save maybe the #40)


----------



## JayT

Instead of a scrub, I primarily use a 5-1/2 with a moderately heavy camber as a fore plane. Takes off more material than a #40, just over a wider swath that isn't quite as deep. I also have a heavily cambered #5 for those times I want a narrower bite.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#5 1/2 for a scub? Man's Man right there. ^ lawl


----------



## ColonelTravis

> I started an edge float today and screwed up the teeth, made them too deep and the spacing was too inconsistent. Gonna start over. Live and learn, at least I didn t file the entire edge. I don t think I have the patience (or enough files) to make a side float.
> 
> - ColonelTravis
> 
> I did the same thing, I got most of an edge float done, and went "screw it" and bought the LN plane makers floats after a work bonus.
> 
> - Mosquito


I'm hell bent on doing an edge float. After that, it's definitely - screw it, I'm buying from L-N!


----------



## ColonelTravis

> And now for something completely different.
> 
> AHA! So THATS how you use this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - palaswood


Saw one today at a giant flea market that looked very much like this one. It was cracked and chipped all over the place, including the wood screws. I like to rehab but this was not salvageable. Would have bought it for parts to make my own but the guy wouldn't go under $45, which was just too much for it in that condition. Disappointed because where I am you just don't find these things.


----------



## Mosquito

> I m hell bent on doing an edge float. After that, it s definitely - screw it, I m buying from L-N!
> 
> - ColonelTravis


Yeah, I got my edge float usable, but never hardened it… still unused so far


----------



## ColonelTravis

Mos, did you make any molding planes? I don't check in here as much as I like, I should know the answer but I don't, sorry. Found a guy on eBay who sells QS beech blanks specifically for that use. Bought four.


----------



## Mosquito

I saw the same beech blanks as well, and have them in the watch list for later. But no, I haven't made any yet, unfortunately.

Well, I made two, but they're miniature and I used snipped off brad nails for irons


----------



## bandit571

Ok. While cleaning up that Stanley #7c…...the stud that the depth adjuster runs on….was stipped, the wheel had been cranked on with pliers, as the wheel is out of round, and the knurling is almost gone. I replaced the stud, cleaned the wheel as bets as i could.

Cleaned the rest of the frog….lateral lever was so dirty at the pivot point, it was almost frozen in place. Got that cleaned up, cleaned the lever itself, to find not only "STANLEY" on it, but a single patent date as well.

Rosewood handles are cleaned up, will wax them up later. Other than that worn spot on the horn, no other defects were found. Brass tops for the bolts are shined up, threads cleaned out. Brass parts are solid, no waist.

The iron that came with the plane is almost too short. Well worn. It also has a four line logo on it. Backside of the chipbreaker was blued. have replaced the iron with a better one, tuned the chipbreaker back up.

Japanning was almost 95% there. A bit of oil on a brush, and give the black parts a good wipe down…looks like new. Brass wire "toothbrush" to clean out all the grooves in the sole. Mouth was free of any cracks. two finger test to check the sole for flatness…..fingertip at oppisite corners, try to rock…..didn't budge, sole is flat enough for a jointer plane.

Lever cap has an "S" cast into it. Lever cap has been cleaned up, lever itself has a couple drops of oil to help it move better.

Seems to be somewhere around a type 7…9? Thinking 7 right now. At least from what i could find on Hyperkitten's site.

Photos of the finished plane and a shaving or two….whenever I feel like it…after last night? Doubt IF I will be in any hurry….


----------



## bandit571

Sigh … knew I forget to spray the lateraTROLL repellent around my last post…

Oh gee, I get to FLAG him again….whoop tee doo..

Must have somehow evaded the cops long enough to drive home from the bar???

Yawn…..


----------



## bandit571

Plane porn..









Turned them this way, since the lack of a L-N lever cap might offend..









All cleaned up, and ready to go









That is the full width of the White Oak blank I was jointing. 
Stanley No.7c T-7….


----------



## lateralus819




----------



## bandit571

Yawn….


----------



## jmartel

Bandit, any idea what the holes in the casting are for? DIY jointer fence maybe?


----------



## Mosquito

I will say I'm quite happy to have these, because I can't afford the vintage ones


----------



## bandit571

Holes are threaded, so it might just be a DIY Fence. of course, they didn't have the fence with it….

There was a second one there. but, it had the twisted lateral lever, like a Union or Ohio plane would have. They wanted $65 for that one, as well…

had four or five jack planes, a few blockplanes, and about any old hand tool you could think of. And that was just one aisle. Could spend my next ssi check in there, and still not get it all…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

from the archives.


----------



## DLK

Bandit - Concerning the treaded holes. What is the threading? If it is a standard, then it would be easy for you to make temporary wooden fences at whatever angle you need or want and bolt them on.


----------



## DanKrager

I drilled and tapped two holes in the side of my #6 for an adjustable angle fence that came off a defunct PC power plane. At the beginning it helped get the feel, like training wheels on a bike. 
I bought many of my planes new and now they are the sought after vintage stuff. Like walking through an antique store and seeing all your wedding gifts…it contributes to the "old" feeling!
DanK


----------



## onoitsmatt

I picked up these guys today. A 90 and a 93. I think they are newish (60s or 70s). The 90 has very little of the iron left. Have been looking for a shoulder plane for awhile now.


----------



## onoitsmatt

I picked up these guys today. A 90 and a 93. I think they are newish (60s or 70s). The 90 has very little of the iron left. Have been looking for a shoulder plane for awhile now.


----------



## onoitsmatt

I picked up these guys today. A 90 and a 93. I think they are newish (60s or 70s). The 90 has very little of the iron left. Have been looking for a shoulder plane for awhile now.


----------



## bandit571

> Bandit - Concerning the treaded holes. What is the threading? If it is a standard, then it would be easy for you to make temporary wooden fences at whatever angle you need or want and bolt them on.
> 
> - Combo Prof


just finally check the threads…5/16"by 18. Hmm, wonder what style of bolt should I use? Square head, slotted, hex? common enough bolt size? might go looking for a couple bolts later….


----------



## DLK

> Bandit - Concerning the treaded holes. What is the threading? If it is a standard, then it would be easy for you to make temporary wooden fences at whatever angle you need or want and bolt them on.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> just finally check the threads…5/16"by 18. Hmm, wonder what style of bolt should I use? Square head, slotted, hex? common enough bolt size? might go looking for a couple bolts later….
> 
> - bandit571


Thumb screw


----------



## bandit571

I'll look for a couple next time I get out of the house…thank you! May have to add a washer as well?


----------



## DLK

> I ll look for a couple next time I get out of the house…thank you! May have to add a washer as well?
> 
> - bandit571


Looks like you can get 5/6-18 thumb screws with a shoulder in either a spade, knurled or wingtip head from grainger. Thus I think you ought to be able to pick them up at a hardware, tractor supply store, or even one of them fancy big box stores (which we don't have here, but looks like you got a lowes). If you can't find them with a shoulder (which maybe likely), then use a nut to make a shoulder. Otherwise I guess a carriage bolt would be a good choice too. Structurally maybe a better choice.


----------



## Cricket

Gentle reminder for all of us…

IMPORTANT: Respect For Others
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/42535


----------



## lateralus819

It's a shame some people can't help but be jealous and start arguments.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

One of my favorite woods, Spent 4 years there in the service and made our first kitchen table as we were just married and had hardly any furniture. This would make a nice plane or saw handle.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-1-16-Incredible-Hawaiian-Koa-Wood-A4-3d-Exotic-Rare-Tropical-Hardwood-Lumber-/131712297483?hash=item1eaaaa2a0b:g:fKgAAOSwX~dWqCIP


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Oh, my! I can see why it'd be your fave!


----------



## JayT

Excuse me while I wipe drool off the keyboard.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

This was my first furniture project and could not of approached it for not the Base Craft Shop. Probably what got me started in wood. It's nestled in my wife's EBay room. I try not to poke my head in there.


----------



## chrisstef

Continuing the argument don't help either Lat. Just sayin.

I helped my buddy lay a koa floor a few years back. That's stuff is amazing and I'm sure the LL stuff he bought wasn't exactly top notch either. I'm pretty sure I just hear my hamstrings remember that marathon day.


----------



## jmartel

I'd love to get my hands on some Koa, but the good stuff is pricey. And from what I hear there's a lot of shady people doing the logging/dealing in Hawaii, so not the most ethically pure wood to get (like the black market Ebony/Cocobolo type of stuff).


----------



## WhoMe

> It s a shame some people can t help but be jealous and start arguments.


I was just going to make the same kind of comment. Or at least one where people need to act like adults and check their personalities at the door.
Ufortunately, though well intentioned and Needed about week ago on this thread, I think Cricket's post is too late for some.
The several "personality" clashes on this thread throughout it's history have led to GOOD contributors leaving. IMO, that has made this thread less fun to participate in.


----------



## WhoMe

Turtle, are you sure that wood is not a profile for an earthquake fault with all those folds and ripples? Awesome stuff there


----------



## DLK

I have a carved Hawaiian tiki mask, that the carver told me was kua (I think), but it is green in color. Is that possible.
Or is it some other native Hawaiian wood?


----------



## summerfi

Koa is one of my favorite woods too. Just about the same as gold though.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Beautiful wood ! It was pricey back in 1981. Back then it was Hawaiian Kou that was rare and all but extinct. It was actually a darker burgundy form of Koa. The two complimented each other nicely. If you can find this book in a library, check it out,,,awesome.!

http://www.amazon.com/Hawaiian-Furniture-Hawaiis-Cabinetmakers-1820-1940/dp/0960793844


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Bob, I'd love to see that on one of your saw plates.!


----------



## summerfi

Me too Turtle. I don't think he'll donate it though.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Don K that could be Kou, and if it is could be worth quite a bit.! If Koolahala even more.










My first 21 arrived today, hard to find someone who doesn't know there worth.!


----------



## DLK

Turtle I'll try to post a picture, maybe tonight, but probably tomorrow. I give an evening exam tonight.


----------



## bandit571

Re: Those holes in the side of that Stanley No. 7c..

Filled them in, for now..


----------



## lateralus819

beauteous.


----------



## palaswood

hey lat, that's a nice plane, my contacts are a bit hazy this late in the day, is that an old bedrock jointer?


----------



## lateralus819

Yes and No. It's a Lie Nielsen #8. Based off the bedrock series by Stanley. She works like a dream.

I have a #607 though which I don't plan on selling. I like it just as much. I just wanted a solid performer and I had the money so I bought it. The extra weight was a big decision.


----------



## palaswood

Thats Beauty AND the Beast lol. Biggest ive got is a 7, which has been fine for me. Is a 8 that much heftier?

I was kinda jerkin your chain, I knew it was an LN. So if I were to buy my first LN, what would be the best bang for my buck? The low angle jack? what is that a 62?


----------



## lateralus819

It is a lot heavier. I'm a big guy and it tires me out quick. My main reason for wanting the weight was for momentum.

Once you get it moving it's hard to stop. It's about 10lbs. A stanley bedrock is about 6.5/7.

I'd wager wether it was a necessity. I didn't NEED LN tools. I just loved the look and heft to them. I made a goal to sell some tools so I could afford them and stuck to it.

If you are in a position where you can afford em go for it. Don't let the naysayers tell you no. It's a good investment too with them retaining 90 percent value or more.

A lot of people swear by the #62 low angle jack. I'd say ask BRK but I doubt he'll post here anymore.


----------



## Mosquito

First and second LN planes I got were a 62 (low angle jack), and 164 (low angle smoother). Bought from the same person selling through craigslist. The 62 is quite nice to have, and can do more or less whatever you need it to. The 164 probably less necessary if you already have a 62, but I like having both, so I can set them up for specific things and leave them


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Joseph, an old question but still a good one: What are you expecting to do with your first LN? If you have a No. 7 already, a LN 7 will get you no additional capability.

Low angle works end grain very well, think oversized block plane WRT to the #62. The #164 is like a #4 1/2 to me, only good at reduced tear out with shifting grains.

What you want your LN to do?


----------



## air23

I've bought a couple of Luban's products bearing Jumma or Woodriver brands. One thing for sure, they are not cheaply made knock offs. The machining is comparable to LN, and price is less than half of it. Only thing worth bringing up is that the iron they use for the Chinese market is not the A2 steel as for export. In fact Woodriver planes are made by Luban, but the blade is A2 steel. The rejected stocks by WR are sold in China for a discounted price. It's amazing to see some people thing 'knock off' once it's made in China, and try to justify LN copying Bedrock. This is just hypocrisy, isn't it? Globalistion means whoever makes a product cheaper and better will have a slice of the cake, doesn't matter it's made in China, the US or Zimbabwe. The market will decide, not hypocrites.


----------



## bandit571

BTDT…yawn…


----------



## DLK

^ Subtle. But I agree. Time to move on.



> Re: Those holes in the side of that Stanley No. 7c..
> 
> Filled them in, for now..
> 
> - bandit571


Looks like fence good for edge jointing. Well done.

It seems DonW made one in 2012 with a convenient knob.

Can you make ones for 45 and 30 degree chamfers?

I use one of these: 









But alas I did not have the holes to fill.

BTW I envy all the time you get in the shop. I hope in a couple of years to do the same.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not directed at anyone specifically, but:

I have an OEM jointer's fence, it's a Stanley. Used it (played with it, more like) when I first got it but it's been sitting in the cabinet ever since. Jointing the edges of boards is a basic skill with hand planes; resist the urge to think a fence replaces decent technique.


----------



## JayT

I have yet to use the jointer fence picked up last year.

One task where I can see it being really useful is for doing consistent bevels. You could set the angle and do all boards instead of having to mark each one.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> It s amazing to see some people thing knock off once it s made in China, and try to justify LN copying Bedrock. This is just hypocrisy, isn t it? Globalistion means whoever makes a product cheaper and better will have a slice of the cake, doesn t matter it s made in China, the US or Zimbabwe. The market will decide, not hypocrites.
> 
> - air23


Actually, no; it's not hypocrisy. I take it you didn't read through the previous comments or, if you did, they didn't mean much to you? That's cool - our individual experiences justify our personal values, but I can assure you that there's much more nuance in the situation and that your black and white view actually overlooks broad swaths of gray.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And I'm all for picking up more tools; they all need good homes!


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Jointing the edges of boards is a basic skill with hand planes; resist the urge to think a fence replaces decent technique.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I practice jointing edges on scraps, I find that I need more practice, lol. I kind of like the fence idea, not enough to go drill holes in my planes, but I wonder if a fence might help get a feel for edge jointing, kind of like training wheels on a bicycle.


----------



## bandit571

Jointed edge, at a bevel..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Chris, practicing with a fence felt like I was learning how to use the fence vs. the plane. But that may have just been me.


----------



## DanKrager

Chris, practice with a fence to learn the feel of correct orientation of the plane was why I put holes in my plane. No longer need it. As I've said before, it was like training wheels on a bike…it accelerates the learning curve I think.
DanK


----------



## theoldfart

+1 to this ^


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Out-voted. Fence wins!


----------



## Mosquito

I've not yet owned or tried a fence. I've just made a few pieces slightly narrower than anticipated 

Also, if money were no object ($600 asking)....










Keen Kutter K64, already pretty rare, and then with a box that nice? Dang


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos, very nice. Looking forward to seeing pictures of it in your shop!


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, I saw this post the other day and thought of you

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/atq/5426072174.html


----------



## Mosquito

Ha, I wish


----------



## ToddJB

jam


----------



## palaswood

Smitty,
I want my LN to handcut me perfect dovetails, sharpen my saws and chisels, and cut perfect mortises every time.
I'll pay extra for that. No question.

But in all seriousness, the LN low angle 62 is what im interested in due to the end-grain capabilities. I've not had much issue planing end-grain with a sharp no.4, but I assume for jointing purposes, especially for larger panel glue ups, it would be an improvement. Plus, it would be a reason to get my hands on an LN finally, and see for myself the quality and the why all the hullabaloo. Plus I can just sell it off if I don't need it, but I doubt I would. I tend to stick with my purchases and chalk it up to experience.

Many of the fine woodworkers I follow on Instagram are proud users of LN 62, so that gets me wondering if there is indeed something to it.


----------



## DLK

> I have yet to use the jointer fence picked up last year.
> 
> One task where I can see it being really useful is for doing consistent bevels. You could set the angle and do all boards instead of having to mark each one.
> 
> - JayT


Actually this is the only task that I have used the jointer fence for. I only reason I have one is I found one made by E.C. Stearns of Syracuse NY, where I went to high school, so I bought it.

Slowly I will build in addition to Stanley an E.C. Sterns collection and a Miller Falls collection.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Todd. I've looked at a fair amount of Keen Kutter signage, and hope to some day find 'the right one' though I'm not sure yet what that is…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Joseph, have you seen the article I did for timetestedtools (don w) on the #62? You might enjoy it.


----------



## palaswood

Smitty I have not! I will read that right away. I gotta remember to check Don's site more often. So much knowledge on there!

So I just posted this project. I had to reduce the paduak by about 3/16ths to match the width of the Wenge. I did that with a number four and card scraper. Worked very well, just had to keep the no.4 really sharp and set very fine, since the grain wanted to tear out in spots.


----------



## palaswood

What a great article Smitty! Thanks for the kind comment too. The pics do NO justice to the shimmer on that Paduak. Its unreal.

Here is the link to the article. It's a great read! So did you send the exploded tote to Yoda for fixing? or he provided one?
http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/27/the-stanley-62-low-angle-block-plane-1905-1942/


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I sent him shards, what came back was amazingly restored. He is YODA…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I sent him shards, what came back was amazingly restored. He is YODA. Glad you enjoyed the write-up, took me a while to get it to him.  He's very patient…


----------



## bandit571

Correct bolts are now on the fence..









Used a wood bodied shoulder plane to clean the rebate up a bit better…









Fence now reaches to the edge of the mouth…


----------



## donwilwol

Ok, you guys have prompted me to blow my own horn (wait, that doesn't sound right)

A Millers Falls #7 so original was important to the owner. Its posted on my forum somewhere.

Before










After


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow. Totally invisible! Incredible work, Don. "Blow away!" (wait, that didn't sound right either…)


----------



## ToddJB

Wow. Awesome, Don.


----------



## palaswood

Yeah right don. SURE that's the same tote. uh huh. I'll believe it when a high profile woodworking tool dealer sends a premium plane to china to be knocked-off, then proceeds to market it under their own banner, THEN i'll believe it…. oh wait..


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Smitty, Very Nice write up, interesting all the way thru.!

Don W.,--,Houdini


----------



## johnstoneb

palas, Drop it. You'v taken this far enough.


----------



## palaswood

*I've* taken this? I think you may have me confused with someone else, but okay. I respect your work, and you are my elder, so I will pipe down post haste.

just trying to make a joke…jeez …

reading between the sarcasm, = Damn Don, what an amazing repair job on that tote.


----------



## richardwootton

This post is not intended to perpetuate any former conflict, tiff, scuffle, or argument, but Raney Nelson of Daed Toolworks is a fantastic writer. This article written by him articulates some of my particular sentiments very well. 
http://www.daedtoolworks.com/music-from-a-different-kitchen/


----------



## johnstoneb

Palas,

Thank You


----------



## TheFridge

Good stuff smitty.

The force is definitely strong with Don. Seamless.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thx, Fridge.

Don, I like the new look on the website. Very well done, Sir!


----------



## palaswood

So ive been flattening soles on a sheet of 100 grit garnet paper on my cast iron table saw. What are you guys doing?


----------



## mramseyISU

> So ive been flattening soles on a sheet of 100 grit garnet paper on my cast iron table saw. What are you guys doing?
> 
> - palaswood


The exact same thing.


----------



## Mosquito

I have a piece of granite fireplace surround that is about 40"x6" that I'd been using for a while with 3M PSA sandpaper (150).

I more recently picked up a piece of quartz remnant that's around 36"x16" that I'll probably start using in the future


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've done the same, when it's been needed. And that's only to a #93 and the #62 that I recall. Otherwise the same method (w/ W&D paper and DW40) sometimes is used to clean soles undergoing refurb.


----------



## DLK

I have almost never needed to flatten a sole, but recently did so on a granite tile from Menards with PSA (150). I flatten in the way that Paul Sellers shows here and here.


----------



## JayT

I have a couple pieces of granite-one is a cut-off from a countertop, the other is a wing for a granite topped table saw that got damaged in shipment. I use 3in wide sandpaper rolls and clamp the ends to the granite. I also rarely need to flatten a sole, but, like Smitty, do use this process to remove surface rust and clean the sole or side of a plane during rehab.


----------



## palaswood

Alright cool. Yeah i love paul sellers methods. Smart to take the sharp edges off.

Granite should be flatter than machined cast iron? Is that because its more stable?

Don, great new look to TimeTestedTools.com 
Love it.

Bruce, Thanks for the comment on my box. I love working with exotic woods, always some crazy color or grain going on.


----------



## terryR

80 grit paper glued to jointer in my shop.
only time the jointer gets used.

Very nice tote repair, Don!

Bought my LAST Sargent Auto-Set yesterday; the 711 will complete my set. Other 700's are already packed for moving, so no family shot for a while.

seller's photo…


----------



## JayT

> Granite should be flatter than machined cast iron? Is that because its more stable?
> 
> - palaswood


Yes. It also means you can wet sand without worrying about causing rust on your table saw or jointer bed.

Ideally, the best surface is granite that has been surface ground, but before it has been polished. The polishing process can introduce small undulations. Probably not enough to throw off flattening a plane, though, unless you want to get to .001" tolerances.

My first piece was a result of going to a countertop fabrication business and asking if I could buy a small cutoff. They pointed me as the pile of scrap and said to take my pick, it was all going to the landfill anyways.

FYI, the darker the piece of granite, the denser and more stable it is. The all black stuff is ideal, if you can find it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"...unless you want to get to .001" tolerances…."

What?? You don't have those kinds of tolerances on the soles of your jack plane?? ACK!

;-)


----------



## Mosquito

My wooden jack plane does. Probably, at some point in its life/humidity changes, etc. Maybe.

Probably not.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Lawl. Even a stopped clock is right twice a day, so maybe we've all been 'spot on' a time or two. Maybe.

Anyone find droolworthy tools or planes on Patrick's latest list? I found some Stanley (Surprise!) ephemera, but no tools. That G-P bench drill was cool, but I while I'm fascinated with those things in general, I just don't know how practical it'd be to lower the bit with one hand and crank with the other. Workholding would be a challenge, which translates into accessories, and I don't need complications when all I want are holes.


----------



## Mosquito

I did not. I looked for some stuff I was looking for, came up empty, and didn't browse the rest.

I'm in the same boat on the bench drills…


----------



## theoldfart

I almost pulled the trigger on Patricks 8 & 12 Record H&R's for the 405.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, you need a post drill.


----------



## JayT

I haven't even looked at the list yet, the email is still sitting unread in my inbox. I've had way too many other things occupying my free time this week.

(Please don't ban me from the thread for that admission)


----------



## theoldfart

ok Jay's off the island


----------



## JayT

But, but, but, I have immunity idols.


----------



## theoldfart

jus' gotta love that voodoo you do so well! OK come on back.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Tag sale???


----------



## JayT

That's part of the office decor, Smitty, they are most definitely not for sale. (When am I going to run across an 1870's Auburn Tool adjustable mouth jointer again? This is the second I'd seen in the wild and I missed buying the first one. I think that's pushed my luck far enough) I added some fact tags for the hand tool uninformed that venture into my space.


----------



## terryR

Leach always has a tool I want.
An old Gage#6 that needs love is my pick this month IF it's still around?


----------



## TheFridge

Old cast iron won't stay flat if someone didn't support the extension table on a unisaw with a the 52" fence for ten years plus like they did on mine.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fact cards are a nice touch, good way to enjoy your collection too.

Aside from a piece of paper, i tried to buy his 45 screwdriver. Thought i was quick… Not quick enough.


----------



## ToddJB

45s came with unique screwdrivers?


----------



## Mosquito

A couple different versions, too. As to whether or not they were unique to the #45, I'm not 100% sure, as I'm not that up on Stanley screwdrivers


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm into Mos territory here, but at least half the (later) types shipped with all appliances needed, in particular a small screwdriver. 55s did too.


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Your staging skills are off the chart, Mos. Nice pics of the collection!


----------



## ToddJB

> - Mosquito


This one wouldn't be too terribly difficult to replicate.


----------



## summerfi

I have a screwdriver like that. Do you suppose it was for a 45? I could be talked into letting it go if someone needs it for their 45 fetish…er I mean collection.


----------



## Mosquito

None of the pictures were mine lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's not a collection, per se, because as everyone knows: I'm not a collector. Even wrote a poem about it way back when. Now fetish… that I might have to consider. More OCD-ish, because it's the part about wanting to have something complete vs. not. Know what I mean?

Only reason it's in the spotlight for me currently revolves around the Not Wall Hung. I'm considering ways to store the #45, and reserving a place for said screwdriver is must. Don't want to not have room for it, you know?

Fetish? Perhaps.

EDIT: Mos, they should be. You should DEFINITELY have cool #45 and #55 sets like those…


----------



## Mosquito

I have a few full or nearly full sets… but more concentrated on the planes themselves at the moment



> More OCD-ish, because it s the part about wanting to have something complete vs. not. Know what I mean?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Absolutely hear what you're sayin' there…


----------



## Boatman53

I think I have one like that. I'll have to check.
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And speaking of the #62:


----------



## Mosquito

I've got 3, I think. A non painted version of that one, the yellow handled one, and a black one

Also, very nice Smitty


----------



## bandit571

Somehow, I wound up with the Millers Falls version of that screwdriver….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I could almost declare 'Screwdriver Envy.' But, not really. ;-)


----------



## summerfi

How about this one my grandpa made.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well….
.
.
.
.
(now you're just not playing fair…)


----------



## bandit571

Not so much for the larger ones….it is that little Goodell-Pratt screwdriver….with a Rosewood handle, no less..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anything G-P sure hits a sweet spot, right? Engineering tools for woodworking is how I think of them. Great stuff.


----------



## DLK

*TheTurtleCarpenter*: Once upon a time and a log time ago it was we had this conversation:


> Don K that could be Kou, and if it is could be worth quite a bit.! If Koolahala even more.
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter





> Turtle I ll try to post a picture, maybe tonight, but probably tomorrow. I give an evening exam tonight.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Here at long last is the promised pictures.










It is Hau. I had the wood carver carve the type of wood into the base.










Looks like the carver's name was Fisi and that it was made in 2009.
I recall buying it at the Polynesian village.

It appears to not be very valuable.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Ordered a Veritas plow plane, they were out of stock and said they'd get them in Feb. 10. Now that's been pushed back to March 4.

Ugh.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

@Don K. That would come in handy on Haloween handing out candy. That's a nice mask and momento of your trip.

http://kms.kapalama.ksbe.edu/projects/ahupuaa/ahupuaa/poster84d/index.htm


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What to plough with in the meantime, Col? Got a plan b, or is this 'new' capability?

EDIT: If this ever actually comes to market, I may have to strongly consider a second LN…


----------



## Mosquito

Me too, Smitty… except it'd be my 3rd LN lol Would be nice if they came out with one and it had a more decorative casting like the originals did. But I also fear what that would cost, knowing how much shooting planes cost


----------



## DLK

> @Don K. That would come in handy on Haloween handing out candy. That s a nice mask and momento of your trip.
> 
> http://kms.kapalama.ksbe.edu/projects/ahupuaa/ahupuaa/poster84d/index.htm
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


Thanks. It didn't strike terror in the kids but does my wife. I guess thats a purpose.
Anyway I was going to collect at least one from each Polynesian island, but so far only Oahu and New Zealand.


----------



## bandit571

Oldies?









All fixed up to working condition, too…









9-1/2









9-1/2
Yes there is a lever under that cap..


----------



## terryR

Random bench shot from yesterday; pine shavings.










...unfortunately, I cannot remember what I was making…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

LOL! But, it's a fine bench shot. That block plane is taking on a classic, used look too!


----------



## Boatman53

Here is that little driver I was thinking of on top and the driver that came with my 45.










Jim


----------



## Mosquito

Nice, they could both be from #45's. I've got a similar one to the top one that came with my T2 #45, though a lighter wood


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Top driver is a sweet tool!

That bottom one is in the Hurwood style; I seek that style to go with my #45… Good to have things to look for at the sales and flea mkts.


----------



## Mosquito

I ate Smitty's post, so I'm going to post here again to make it show up again


----------



## Boatman53

I figured a pic with the Stanley label would give a sense of scale. The top one would be very easy to replicate. The blade is no longer secured in the handle and I could measure it up if there is interest.
Jim


----------



## Mosquito

I would be interested for sure, though no lathe yet to make one, I think it would be fun for the future


----------



## terryR

I've been planning to make a few of these soon.

I also like the top one Jim posted.

Mos, I'd be happy to turn ya handles and ferrules.


----------



## Boatman53

Ok then, if I can make it into the shop today (another snow storm) I'll measure everything up.
Jim


----------



## palaswood

Plane till idea. Id welcome any input. 
Smoothers up top, blocks in the cubby and jacks and jointers below. This is not at an angle but it could be. Not fer sure yet.


----------



## ColonelTravis

> What to plough with in the meantime, Col? Got a plan b, or is this new capability?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


New thing. Not long ago I re-did the backs and bottoms of several wide kitchen drawers and I realized - man, if I had to groove all these drawers with a back saw and chisel it would be a chore. Plus I have plenty drawers and other things to make down the road. Hate waiting but when March comes around…










In the meantime, I really should make a wide screwdriver for my plane irons.


----------



## CFrye

> Here is that little driver I was thinking of on top and the driver that came with my 45.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim
> 
> - Boatman53


Do these, or any of the 45 screwdrivers, have any markings on them?


----------



## Mosquito

Some day, I can try to get a picture of the one I have


----------



## Boatman53

No Candy, no markings of any kind.
Jim


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## duckmilk

> Thanks. It didn t strike terror in the kids *but does my wife*. I guess thats a purpose.
> 
> - Combo Prof


I would never get rid of it and would pass it on to my son when I die.


----------



## ColonelTravis

> Plane till idea. Id welcome any input.
> Smoothers up top, blocks in the cubby and jacks and jointers below. This is not at an angle but it could be. Not fer sure yet.
> - palaswood


Don't know if fully understand what's going on here because I've always seen these things upright and not like you've got it. You want to be able to grab a long plane out like this? Wish I could sketch like you, here's my question in lame visual form:


----------



## DLK

That is also my question … I think. How are you hanging this on the wall? It seems to me it would in this arrangement stick out 24 inches. Would that not be a nuisance? A waste of space? How will you reach the blocks? Is something going to be under it? Whats your plan here? .... Dazed and confused.


----------



## palaswood

haha oh Don that gave me a chuckle. Yeah id slide it out like that. The current workbench I have has a couple shelves built in about neck high, but spaced back about 18 inches. My planes are on it but this would corral them and give me space for all of the users. This is not to hang on the wall. In the current shop, thats not possible (apt. garage. moving out soon when lease is up). It will rest on a shelf thats above the bench to provide easy access. Im holding off building a proper bench til im settled in a real house garage/shop. Then Im sure Ill want a wall hanger.


----------



## Boatman53

Here are the dimensions.



















If I missed something let me know. The shoulder of the blade sits in a little bit on the ferrule. I'm not sure if the tang of the blade broke off in the handle, the edge is ragged. I guess I can glue it in now, I wondered why I hadn't done it sooner.
Jim


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

The piece of Koa I showed on Monday sold tonight, 1"x4"x7" $105 That's about $200 bdft


----------



## DLK

Well Joseph that makes sense. With the "shelf" loaded up with jointers, will you be able get your blocks out?


----------



## summerfi

Turtle, when it gets that expensive I think you measure it in board inches (bdin). $1.39 bdin doesn't sound so bad. ;-)


----------



## palaswood

Yeah the handles wont block the blocks


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I hear you Bob,,,,! I'm thinking of breaking my Koa table down and selling it off in pen blanks.!


----------



## DLK

A picture of my 55 turn-screw:










The handle, blade and tang are different then what Jim shows!


----------



## ToddJB

How did the cut the slots for those screwdriver shanks?


----------



## bandit571

For Smitty:









Two block planes have now been sharpened up..









Been cleaning off the bench, nothing else really going on…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Come to SoIll bandit, sharpening party, all you can stand. I'll supply the mountain dew. ;-)


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

LN 164 or Veritas low angle smoother ? The Tas has the Norris adjuster so you can't adjust on the fly and I have the 50 * and the toothing blade I could use off the jack that I have,,,,But, I like the vertical post adjustment on the LN. Going to Nashville Saturday to a LN event,,maybe that will make my decision.


----------



## bandit571

Mohawk-Shelburne No.900









York Pitch N0.3 Dunlap









Millers Falls No.9…and to prepare the track for the smoothers









Millers Falls No. 11

All cleaned up and put away….


----------



## jmartel

> LN 164 or Veritas low angle smoother ? The Tas has the Norris adjuster so you can t adjust on the fly and I have the 50 * and the toothing blade I could use off the jack that I have,,,,But, I like the vertical post adjustment on the LN. Going to Nashville Saturday to a LN event,,maybe that will make my decision.
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


What can't you adjust on the low angle smoother on the fly? Everything adjusts just fine on mine.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Jmartel,,which smoother did you buy? I guess I just like being able to keep my finger on the depth adjustment as I dial it in or out. Only thing I dislike about my low angle Jack. I guess posing the question is because I can't actually put my hands on the LV smoothers and I'll be checking out the LNs this weekend. I know I probably can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## bobasaurus

I don't really like using my fingers for lateral adjustment, so I prefer the LV norris adjusters. Other than that, the planes are very similar.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Is a crack near the mouth of a plane a death sentence? I picked up a Stanley No. 3 on the bay without looking closely at the photos. It is intended to be a user, just curious what the consequences of that crack may be.


----------



## JayT

Depends on where and how bad, Chris. Pics would help a lot.

Even with one in a bad location, the plane could work correctly for years and years before anything bad happens. Or it could break tomorrow.


----------



## CB_Cohick

This is the picture I should have looked at more closely.


----------



## donwilwol

Sorry Chris, but IMO, that's toast.


----------



## palaswood

I had a feeling that would be the consensus, that its kaput. HOWEVER, I'm curious to see how that cracked plane would perform with a sharp iron.

Why would it not produce shavings? I don't have experience with a cracked mouth, so im literally curious.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> Sorry Chris, but IMO, that s toast.
> 
> - Don W


Lesson learned, lol. Now, to see what Don has on his site


----------



## donwilwol

> I had a feeling that would be the consensus, that its kaput. HOWEVER, I m curious to see how that cracked plane would perform with a sharp iron.
> 
> Why would it not produce shavings? I don t have experience with a cracked mouth, so im literally curious.
> 
> - palaswood


If you managed to keep the iron clear of it, it may last a while, bit that (or those) cracks are going to get the brunt of the forces from the iron above and the wood below. The constant movement is going to continue the crack.

Also when you flatten the base (its a smoother, so it needs to be flat) you will make it even worse by thinning the metal.

I'm not suggesting don't use it. I just don't think it will last very long .


----------



## mramseyISU

That's reason 1A on why I'm really nervous about pulling the trigger on ebay.


----------



## donwilwol

> I had a feeling that would be the consensus, that its kaput. HOWEVER, I m curious to see how that cracked plane would perform with a sharp iron.
> 
> Why would it not produce shavings? I don t have experience with a cracked mouth, so im literally curious.
> 
> - palaswood


i posted a response earlier, so this may wind up a duplicate. Here is my opinion.

The cracks will continue to get worse due to the stress from the cutter above and the wood below. It will tune and it will work for an undetermined amount of time. Flattening the bottom is a must, but will thin the material around the crack and make it even more susceptible.

I'd go ahead and use it, but it may take an hour, or it may take a year, only time will tell.


----------



## ToddJB

Don, how do you feel about soldering such a crack for a user?


----------



## donwilwol

I don't think solder would help those cracks much. There is not enough surface area. Brazing may work.

I bought a bedrock 604 once on ebay. I won it for $39. I knew as soon as i seen the winning big I had missed something. Sure enough, I somehow overlooked a picture clearly showing a brazed cheek. I decided to turn it into a scrub (I think its posted here somewhere). It lasted a year, maybe longer, but eventually the brazing failed as well. I think it was a poor brazing job, along with a scrub takes a little more abuse.

It became a cut away view on my web site.

Any of the above is worth a try. Nothing ventured, nothing gained, and you alway learn in little in the failures.


----------



## palaswood

Ebay has been pretty good to me, in that regard. 
You really have to actively LOOK for cracks AND read very carefully. If they say its cracked, and you can't see the cracks in the pics, then theyre probably hiding it and its probably bad.

If they don't say its cracked and you can see what you think is a crack, just ask the seller (theres a link for that "ask seller a question") Theyre usually pretty good about it, but you have to educate them sometimes on what to look for.

Out of 10 or 12 planes ive gotten on ebay, only 1 had a crack (clean chip off the top of the cheek), and that was my fault for not noticing in the pics. (it was my first plane, a Stanley 4C type 12, and its still going strong).


----------



## ToddJB

I have a Sargent jointer that has developed a small crack at the back of the mouth, I've set it aside for now as to not make it worse until I come up with a solid plan.


----------



## lilaminugue

Very nice pics!! we can see so many differences


----------



## DanKrager

Before I completely junked or parted out a cracked mouth plane I'd take it to an experienced cast iron welder. The plane is already ruined so what can go wrong? It will only be good for a user, but at least some long life will have been added if successful.

They will grind out the area where the crack is to about 1/8" wide and slightly beyond the crack. Then they will heat the entire plane and fill the grinds with weld. After cooling, the welds can be ground flat. Then you will probably need to flatten the sole again. Lots of work and probably not worth it, depending on how much your metal working friend charges!

I can see brazing might work.
DanK


----------



## benchbuilder

Hi chris, sorry about your luck but it happens. I would just wish it well and go to the " nhplaneparts " site and find another bottom. I am sure he has one or more.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Chris, I've got a 3C with 2 pat date body and matching frog I'll let you have for $15 plus shipping . Just PM me if interested.


----------



## palaswood

Dan that's a good point. If you could weld it yourself, or have a buddy or neighbor do it for a six pack of suds, then I'd say go for it. Otherwise, maybe just cut your losses and try again. Or get that 3c body/frog from Turtle. But if it were me, I'd take that 15 plus shipping and try to score on ebay. If you're patient you may get something nice in the $20-25 range.
There's a lot of no3s out there in good condition.
Sorry to say you didn't get one of them… But hey, that's how it goes in this rust huntin biz.


----------



## August




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ A beautiful pic, Augie! Nice that you've dusted them off!


----------



## August

> ^ A beautiful pic, Augie! Nice that you ve dusted them off!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


LOL been busy i know been busy with kitchen work
looks like i missed alot here anyway hopefully i can start posting some projects soon


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You're in the kitchen, I've been in the Master Bathroom… Shop time is always hard to come by, right?


----------



## Mosquito

I've gotten a decent amount of shop time in, it's just all working ON the shop lol


----------



## palaswood

Mos, that's the real dilemma. When one does actually GET into the shop, do you spend your time improving the shop to improve HOW you work? Or do you work on a project and actually MAKE stuff?

I'm learning it's a balance, and you really can only focus on one thing at a time. But it's nice to have a couple projects going so you can do something else while gluing up for instance.

Shop organization is a constant necessity, but lately I started teaching myself arc welding so everything else has been back burnered. It's the cheapest way for me to weld and really the only lower cost option in my tiny little garage, with just 110v. That said, I've got four legs welded up, 2 and 2. (skipped the 2nd half of the game lol) Its scrap hollow steel square bar and 1/2" rebar. Just have to weld them together with some more rebar and I got a coffee table base. Welding is fun.


----------



## terryR

Plenty of shop time lately…packing tools and wood in boxes.
carry on


----------



## bandit571

All those years of tieing rebar for foundation work…..rebar doesn't quite weld too good, has a tendencey to crack.


----------



## palaswood

From what I've been reading, rebar metal composition isn't specified in code, only mechanical strengths, so it can be all sorts of junk in there. Since this isn't structural, and is just for a coffee table, it should be fine. 
But yeah, on the welding forums opinions range all over. Some say they weld rebar all the time, some avoid it like the plague.

I'm doing my own recon, so far, what I've noticed on the rebar I've got, the bar needs to get hotter than the steel I'm welding it to in order to get penetration into the rebar, so I'm thinking of preheating with a blowtorch, so I don't put any more holes in my hollow steel bar. So far the welds I've got are strong.

I've got a nice palletwood top that's in need of a base, so I'm giving it a go. It's fun to learn new stuff anyhow, and cool to see skillsets come together in a single project.


----------



## bandit571

two "basic" types are out there. The "schedule" 40 is the softer stuff, we could bend it to what ever we needed to make. The Scehdule 60 ( diagonal "hash" marks) doesn't like to be bent. It is quite a bit harder steel.

Not sure about that green flavoured stuff used for roadways. The "60" needed a machine to do any bends. IF they had threads on them…...they tended to snap off at the threads.

had a groove worn on my shoulder, from carrying all them 20' bars around. Used to call me…Rod Buster.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, that s the real dilemma. When one does actually GET into the shop, do you spend your time improving the shop to improve HOW you work? Or do you work on a project and actually MAKE stuff?
> 
> - palaswood


For me it's because we bought a house with a second garage that will be a shop, but needs some finishing done inside first… It's kind of fun work too, for now. Of course, I'm not insulating or installing drywall yet, so there's that


----------



## DLK

Have you drywalled before? It took me two house before I got it right. They make a lighter material now for drywall. So easier on the lifting. If you have the money hire someone good to mud the joints.


----------



## putty

Mos, I would recommend hiring out the drywall…a good crew can knock the drywall out in half a day. Then another half day for the tape and bed. And it wouldn't cost that much more than doing it yourself.

Have you thought of using OSB and painting it… it would be a good sturdy surface to mount things to.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm all on board for hiring it out, depending on the cost. My dad and I have put up drywall before, but then hired out the mud work to get it done faster.

I've thought about doing OSB, but not sure I like the added expense there is to it, or the look; even once painted. I've been thinking about doing plywood or OSB around the bottom though, add a little strength for where things might run into it like corners/edges of mobile machines, or something. Also leaves it accessible for wire changes later, if I want


----------



## summerfi

+1 for hiring the drywall out. That's what I did in my shop and it was money well spent. It took them 2 or 3 days but would have taken me a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mosquito

Also… Numero Uno!










Or more accurately, Tipo Uno…


----------



## WillliamMSP

Those drywall lifts that they rent out at Home Depot make the ceiling work pretty easy. It took me a half-dozen panels to figure out how to finesse it, but after that it went pretty smoothly. I picked up the thing in the late morning and was able to knock out the 22*24 ceiling by myself and get to bed at a halfway decent hour.

Mudding? I hate mudding.


----------



## TheFridge

Shop suggestion: if you have an accessible attic above, roll up some wire up there and run it down the wall in areas you might think you need a receptacle but can't/don't want to put one yet. Fishing down the wall is half the work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, wow! Congrats Mos!!!

+2 to OSB. I have wood on all my shop walls and love it. Red's french cleat system addresses drywall woes, but what's the 'cost' of building all the cleats for walls and caddys vs. screwing stuff directly to the wall? Maybe OSB on a couple of walls, drywall behind what will be cabinets and stationary tools?

Good problem to have, good luck on your decision!


----------



## ToddJB

Drywall lift for the ceiling fo sho. Did the basement ceiling by myself with a HF unit. Sold the unit for the same price I bought it for. If you work slow like me renting would cost a fortune.


----------



## putty

another option for the walls is T11 siding….the new stuff is made from a high density OSB, it has a nicer look than OSB and would be real sturdy

And it is something you can do yourself and would probably be cheaper than drywall


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

T11? What is this sorcery of which you speak? (off to see Mr. Google…)

EDIT: Kinda expensive ($25.96), but could make a nice shop for Mos!


----------



## CO_Goose

+1 on the drywall lift. I did a sloped ceiling in my garage with it, it was way easier than getting help.

Have you guys seen the Craigslist Ad for a bunch of planes in Kansas? Looks like #1 or #2 hiding n the bunch:
http://denver.craigslist.org/atq/5430766880.html


----------



## DLK

Thanks for the post *CO_Goose* I was going to post it here too. Somebody should go get them.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, the T11 siding probably wouldn't happen at that sort of price, though it does look better than OSB.

I would absolutely be using a drywall lift for the ceiling if I did it myself. We rented one to do the ceiling when I helped my dad, and it's way easier than I would imagine doing it with out would be


----------



## donwilwol

When I was younger and in construction, a buddy and I could hang and first coat and second coat a 2400 sf house in 3 days.

I have plywood on the walls. I wouldn't do it any other way. CDX and a coat of poly. Not the prettiest, but not bad, and I hate sheetrock.


----------



## terryR

Congrats on the type1, Mos!
Sure looks in great shape to be so old!

Not a single piece of that nasty chalky board stuff in our 1870's home. White Oak, Black Walnut, and some cheap pine paneling in spots. None in the shop, either…


----------



## Mosquito

Main problem I'm having with not doing drywall is cost…

With out derailing the handplane thread too much, I intend to have a plywood panel above and below the breaker box, and the same for the light switch box (easy access if/when I add/change anything). Other than that, drywall is cheap, which is appealing. It'll be a little while before I get that far, so I'll surely be thinking about it more before I get there


----------



## donwilwol

I don't know how big your shop is Mos, but if its 40×24 its 60 sheets. CDX @ HD is $17, Sheetrock is $11. That's about a $300 difference, not counting time and mud and tape, etc.


----------



## duckmilk

LAWL I had to google T11 siding also, low and behold, that is what I put on the outside walls of my shop, the 4" on center stuff for about $22+ a sheet. I'm going with 3/8" ply for the interior walls, either sanded for $17.5 or sheathing at about $14 a sheet.










The drawback is, you have to put it up right away or store it properly or else it starts bending on you and makes installing it much more difficult.


----------



## putty

That T-11 looks pretty good with a coat of paint on it, or an exterior stain.

Duck Coop is looking good Duck!


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks. That's an old pic but all I could find of the exterior.


----------



## WhoMe

Compass planes, who has both the 20 & 113. I don't have one and I would like to get one in the near future. 
I'm curious on comparisons of each regarding use and plane functions/features.
Personally, I like the 20 and how it functions (center adjust) and apparent comfort over the 113 (order/front adjust) and unknown comfort. Also, what about blade adjustments, good/bad on either?
And WHY do they seem so expensive for such a specialized tool that shouldn't be that popular or in demand?


----------



## JayT

Wish I could help, Mike. I use my #20, but the #113 is in pieces waiting for me to finish the restoration, so I haven't used it yet. Will say that I really like the #20.


----------



## ToddJB

Mr Leech appears to prefer the #20.

"This plane, and the #20 1/2, are by far the best circular planes ever designed. The design continues to this day, being made by an English toolmaking firm that's noted for finishing its tools with blue paint. The mechanical adjustment of the sole is smooth and accurate. The adjusting mechanism is not gripped during use, like it is on the #113, so there is no danger of changing the sole's setting during use like there is with the #113. Yet, if you want to change the sole's curvature while the plane is in use, when doing irregular curves, it's easy to do by giving the adjusting wheel a slight turn. If a circular plane is slated for your set of tools, make it this one. You'll be glad you did."


----------



## donwilwol

I like the #20. Its built better, its heavier (or seems so anyhow) and in the ones I have, the #20 is just tighter.


----------



## Boatman53

I've got a 113 and two 20's, often using all three on the same project. As Don said the 20 is more robust and tighter. Don't get me wrong the 113 is still a good plane and if you found one first at a good price don't pass it up. I don't think the little bit of flex in the sole has done me any harm on any project.
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #113 does not hold it's setting without considerable attention and checking during use. That said, grain direct when planing curves into stock is tough already, so calibration just seems part of the package to me. Can't compare it to the #20, sorry. But I've read (and believe) it's better at holding it's radius setting.


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks all for the great feedback. It supports what I felt, that the #20 is the better of the two.
Now to save some more pennies and try to find one for a decent price when I'm ready to buy one


----------



## WillliamMSP

Snagged this off of CL today and spent a little time cleaning it. It was in pretty nice shape, other than a couple of holes (fence? hangers?) on one side. Need to pick up some more aggressive sandpaper to finish flattening the sole and wings tomorrow.










Question: there are a few paint splotches and some other spots of dried crud - how aggressive should I get with these spots on the Japanning? Any removal recommendations?


----------



## ToddJB

Krud Kutter is pretty good at loosening up that sort of stuff.


----------



## putty

that's a beauty Bill, what is it a 605 or 606


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Krud Kutter is pretty good at loosening up that sort of stuff.
> 
> - ToddJB


Thanks - I'll look it up.



> that s a beauty Bill, what is it a 605 or 606
> 
> - putty


Thanks! 606c. Not sure if I'm going to keep it. Tool meet coming up this weekend, and I have greater tool needs, so I may see if someone wants it in trade. This seemed like a good deal (got it for $60 along with a No5 and a few wood body planes), so I thought that I'd pick it up for leverage.


----------



## TheFridge

Good trade bait


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's an excellent pickup at that price, I'd say. I need to attend such a tool meet (someday). My wife would likely disagree with that being a need.


----------



## MNclone

Dang, good find. Not many good craigslist deals on planes up here.


----------



## Mosquito

Smitty, are you a member of MW-TCA? If you aren't, you can come up here and be my +1 ;-)

And I concur with MNClone…


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Dang, good find. Not many good craigslist deals on planes up here.
> 
> - MNclone





> And I concur with MNClone…
> 
> - Mosquito


Knowing how to set up an RSS feed + flexible schedule = occasional CL success, I guess.

Started working on the No 5. Looks like a type 16, fwiw. It's going to take more work than the 606, but it looks like it'll clean up well enough. I was happy to see the bright orange "Stanley" backing on the cap appear from under the gunk.


----------



## WillliamMSP

So, any ideas on this?




























Here's a link to a larger version of the last image, if seeing the stamp a little bigger will help -

__
https://flic.kr/p/24943692966


----------



## TheFridge

Panel raiser of a sort? Shot in the dark.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Here's the 606c again in a little better light -










and there's the No 5 -










The Japanning is flaking a little on the heel, but not so bad otherwise.


----------



## Tim457

> Knowing how to set up an RSS feed + flexible schedule = occasional CL success, I guess.
> - WillliamMSP


Very nice find, Bill. Also, care to share your CL trick in more detail? I know how to do an RSS feed, but not really how to filter it usefully. I feel like I would get a bunch of garbage I don't want.


----------



## ToddJB

I would love to hear more about that too, Bill


----------



## Mosquito

> Knowing how to set up an RSS feed + flexible schedule = occasional CL success, I guess.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Yes, but "occasional" kind of leans towards the "not many" lol I've had a few, scored a very nice stanley miterbox last fall for a great deal, but not too many other deals that have interested me have popped up


----------



## WillliamMSP

Not much to it - I use a Chrome browser extension (RSS Feed Reader, specifically) so that I can see the icon any time a new result pops up. For my feeds, I just follow two simple searches - "Plane" under the antiques sub-category and "plane" under the tool category; specifying the subcategory keeps out most of the toys, remote control planes, etc ("saw" BTW, is harder to filter, because so many people "saw" their product selling for "3x the price on eBay" or whatever - ugh).

Setting up the CL feed is as easy as doing the search - in the lower right hand corner of the CL results page, there will be an RSS icon to follow those specific parameters (with RSS Feed Reader, a little "+" will pop up on the toolbar icon, indicating that the page you're on has an RSS feed that you can subscribe to. Click the icon to expand and then click on the "add feed" and follow the prompts).

If you can configure your RSS reader to check listings more frequently, it might not be a bad idea to do so; I have mine check every 15 minutes since data rates and battery life aren't a concern on the home PC.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Yes, but "occasional" kind of leans towards the "not many" lol I ve had a few, scored a very nice stanley miterbox last fall for a great deal, but not too many other deals that have interested me have popped up
> 
> - Mosquito


Ha - can't argue too much. The pickin's are a little slim, but I've had pretty good luck on the occasions that I've been willing and able to pull the trigger on something.


----------



## donwilwol

http://www.wkfinetools.com/tMaking/floats/floats1.asp

Something we were discussing a while ago.


----------



## bandit571

Seems there is a "buyer" over on FeeBay right now, following me around. Sooooo, I find junky, imcomplete block planes, let him/her/it try to snipe it…only to find out they will be paying 4 times what that plane MIGHT be worth. Three times in the last two days? A 60-1/2, with most of it's parts missing? $30 or so? For a Cordovan rust bucket, at that…


----------



## DLK

> http://www.wkfinetools.com/tMaking/floats/floats1.asp
> 
> Something we were discussing a while ago.
> 
> - Don W


I had seen this article before, but thanks for posting it as I now have it book marked.


It seems to me that he would not waste so much metal if he cut two out from the same blank that were laid out so that there "angles" were adjacent.
He says "I decided to try heat treating with this float, so I thought it best to leave a little flat on top of each tooth to avoid carbon burn-off at the very tip of each very sharp tooth. " After heat treatment do we sharpen and remove the flats?
Where is the best source for O1 steel and layout fluid?


----------



## donwilwol

My last few orderes for metal were from Enco

I would say you would sharpen after heat treating.


----------



## terryR

onlinemetals.com has a good selection.

yes, heat treat, and temper, then sharpen. Roughly shape steel before heat treating, and avoid creating very thin areas since they will warp badly. My guess as to why he left small flat spots at each tip.


----------



## DLK

It seems to me that regardless of the tool-steel source (I checked ENCO,onlinemetals.com,McMaster.com, SpeedyMetals.com, and eBay), the cost for a 3/16×1 x 12 inch flat bar of O1 is with shipping is around $40 from which you could make two floats with careful layout. You can buy Japanese floats from Lee Valley or Highland at $52 (free shipping from LV now). The floats made by Old Street Tools are $40 for an edge float and $60 for a side float plus shipping. I belive they make them for Lie Nelson. On top of buying the steel I would also need layout fluid, hacksaw blades, a torch. Thus it is not clear that making this is the best option. It however may be a good project for me to start working with metal. It may be a good option if I could plan a head on my metal requirements for future projects. A good option would be to just drive down to Appleton, Wi and buy directly from SpeedyMetals., its only a 4 hour drive.


----------



## terryR

Don, shipping on steel is costly. You really need to purchase enough stock for many applications to be cost effective.

If you only want ONE float, purchasing the finished tool is the way to go…until I start making them in bulk. (not likely considering the amount of work)


----------



## DLK

I wonder if one can turn an old used up file into a float.

My plane is to re-habilitate some old molding planes I have and I would like to make some hollows and rounds. So if I can figure out what I would need then ….. yes purchase a lot of stock.

Amongst all the extra Irons I have collected there was a little scraper that I bet the owner used for make many of the molding planes I acquired. Stay tuned for a future blog.

I think I will make something today in the shop. Book editing is finally done….


----------



## bandit571

Last time I used something to "tune" a wooden plane….I used a file called "Vixen" . No, the edges on it are not "safed" either, and you need to keep a brass toothbrush handy. 









A bit on the long side…..
Has teeth that look like…))))))))))))))).


----------



## Tim457

> So, any ideas on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here s a link to a larger version of the last image, if seeing the stamp a little bigger will help -
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/24943692966
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Wide rabbet plane with two different fixed depth stops?


----------



## summerfi

> It seems to me that regardless of the tool-steel source (I checked ENCO,onlinemetals.com,McMaster.com, SpeedyMetals.com, and eBay), the cost for a 3/16×1 x 12 inch flat bar of O1 is with shipping is around $40
> 
> - Combo Prof


I buy nearly all my metal through Amazon. They have 3/16×1 x 36" 01 bar stock for $30.16. If you have Amazon Prime shipping is free. Search for part no. B0050R1R32 
.


----------



## bobasaurus

Dok K, O1 is super cheap at enco. A 3/16×1x18" bar is all of $15.71:

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=416-0303&PMPXNO=2612194&PARTPG=INLMK32

They have free shipping deals occasionally too.


----------



## DLK

.Thanks guys I'll look some more. With free shipping from enco that would be great. But oturns out on a 3/16×1×18" shiippimg is only $7.95% So I can get for under $25. Maybe I'll do that. Probably have to buy at least $40 or something to get free shipping. P.M. me when you see free shipping. I'll see if I can get on their e-mailimg list


----------



## DLK

As it turns out right now Enco has free shipping on orders over $49.


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## donwilwol

> As it turns out right now Enco has free shipping on orders over $49.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Once you order from them they send free shipping and 15% off deals weekly.


----------



## theoldfart

^just drooled on my laptop, hope it doesn't short out!
Mos, how many did you buy? Quantity discount I hope


----------



## Mosquito

lol I bought 2 planes, but none of those, they were just on display not for sale… I thought about buying a 141, but decided otherwise…

I bought a Siegley #8, and a clone of a Preston router plane (with 3 irons, and an olive wood box)



















Otherwise met some people, and had some good conversations as well. A couple LJs, or LJ followers too


----------



## theoldfart

Some nice purchases Mos. I do like the Preston look-a-like.


----------



## Mosquito

The main draw for me on the Preston clone, was that you can put the iron in 4 different locations on the plane… I'll probably share some more pictures later, once I get a chance to get them edited and uploaded


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, beautiful! I've not seen one, much less the whole line w/types. Geez…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Making chairmaking tools. Reamer out of the apple haul I've had drying a couple years. Not a plane, but a vintage hand tool so I'll post some of it here.





































More on my blog tomorrow.


----------



## Mosquito

Sweet Smitty. There was a set of adjustable reamers that someone had at the MW-TCA meet today, that were pretty cool. Had not seen them before. not as large as what you would need for a chair, but still neat.


----------



## Mosquito

For some reason I didn't get too many pictures of the trade floor…

This was one of the tables, lots of fun stuff









Hadn't seen one of these before, and will probably never own one, if that price is accurate… 









I'm guessing this was probably purely decoration… Seems to be plated, and the carvings are interesting as well









Same person as the previous two had this as well. Black smith vise, but with a ratcheting system for automatically adjusting the width, similar to a parallel guide on a leg vise. I've not seen one like it before, and he hasn't found much of anything about it either (if anyone has info about it, I'd be interested to hear it)









Not really woodworking related, but still thought it was neat


















Otherwise, everything else I got pictures of were the displays, including this Millers Patent type study


















Chaplin No. 2 nicely displayed


----------



## DLK

> Dok K, O1 is super cheap at enco. A 3/16×1x18" bar is all of $15.71:
> 
> http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=416-0303&PMPXNO=2612194&PARTPG=INLMK32
> 
> They have free shipping deals occasionally too.
> 
> - bobasaurus


From enoco it says flat ground. Is it precision ground? Will it need to be further flattened for making say cutting irons? I suppose as is it is fine for floats


----------



## donwilwol

Don, I agree Enco is a little hard to understand if you don't know metal, I listed the numbers here, mostly so I knew where they were to reorder. What's listed is precision ground.

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/26/making-the-2015-toted-infill-smoother-part-1/


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice pics, Mos! Those Millers Patents are beautiful; those are what LN is looking to copy for their plough, based on the prototype making the rounds.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for all the photos, Mos! I need to join…That router plane is a keeper!

Nice work, Smitty. Lookin' forward to more…

I think the price difference in shipped steel is 'flat ground' vs. 'precision ground'? I've always bought precision since it saves time when flattening cutting edges. Never bought from Enco before. DonK, buy a stick of flat ground, rub it against a coarse sharpening stone for a few minutes, and let us know what it looks like.  I'll do the same with what I have for comparison…maybe I'm wasting money?


----------



## WillliamMSP

I also saw a Stanley No 1 at the meet, a first for me. I didn't think that "cute" would be an appropriate word to describe a hand plane, but it was the first word that came to mind when I saw it.


----------



## DLK

Thanks DonW very helpful.

I may do that Terry. What do you mean by corse. India? or Soft Ark? (I may have a small india stone.) Or will say 150/250 grit paper do?


----------



## WillliamMSP

A woody that came with the 606c -


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Great pic!


----------



## donwilwol

The coffin looks in extremely nice shape. Who is the maker?


----------



## WillliamMSP

Body is marked "New York Tool Co," iron is "Auburn Tool Thistle Brand." These are the uh, inmate produced ones, I believe?

In the lot I bought, there's also one from Ohio Tool. It's prettier, but there's also a bit of checking at the mouth. I haven't looked at it closely, though; it's still in the garage - the person that owned them was a smoker and they smell too much to bring in the house without being cleaned a bit, first.


----------



## palaswood

So for Valentine's Day my girlfriend designed me a logo! Ive got 6k plus instagram followers so she thought I should have a proper logo. HOW COOL IS THAT?


----------



## yuridichesky

Mos, my eyes hurt to see so many precious tools in one spot! You're man of strong will since you managed to leave the place 

Let me entertain you with some hand plane plastic surgery:


----------



## donwilwol

> So for Valentine s Day my girlfriend designed me a logo! Ive got 6k plus instagram followers so she thought I should have a proper logo. HOW COOL IS THAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - palaswood


Kudo's!!!


----------



## donwilwol

I finally found a front knob for my Victor!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Against all this joy and tool porn: no joy.










Serious chip in the jack plane iron. Stop cutting wood, time to grind and sharpen.

#hatesharpening


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And stubborn corner…


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ouch!

Someone posted a Woodwright's episode about a week ago, and I finally got around to watching it. At the start of the show, Roy's using a Buck Rogers plane and it reminded me of an ebay listing that I saw the other day. It's amusing, I don't think that the seller knows what it is, as s/he just lumped it in with a Craftsman smoother - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Woodworking-Wood-Planes-14-Millers-Falls-Craftsman-9-Jack-Plane-/161975576845?hash=item25b67f290d


----------



## theoldfart

BillMSP, the pic above got my attention. Wood and vinyl at the same time! I like using woodies but i have to admit to a collectors mindset when it comes to records.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> BillMSP, the pic above got my attention. Wood and vinyl at the same time! I like using woodies but i have to admit to a collectors mindset when it comes to records.
> 
> - theoldfart


 that's one of the reasons that I put it on that shelf - both a little antiquated, but both still capable. I used to work in the high-end audio market, and the love for vinyl, at the very high end, didn't diminish nearly as much as it did in the mainstream (though vinyl sales have been up every year for the last 10 years or so).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 to vinyl, and other quality audio.










And, much better.


----------



## theoldfart

Well you get points for the 10cc 

Bill, my dream is a Class A tube setup someday with VPI table.


----------



## Mosquito

^ I like to keep an eye on tube amps… some day…

And Bill, there were a couple of #1's that I saw at the meet. One of the things I like is getting to see and get hands on tools that I probably won't otherwise…


----------



## WillliamMSP

> ^ I like to keep an eye on tube amps… some day…
> 
> And Bill, there were a couple of #1 s that I saw at the meet. One of the things I like is getting to see and get hands on tools that I probably won t otherwise…
> 
> - Mosquito


Well, I seem to recall that you've got more than enough 45s, where as I have an extra amp or two…


----------



## WillliamMSP

> ^ I like to keep an eye on tube amps… some day…
> 
> And Bill, there were a couple of #1 s that I saw at the meet. One of the things I like is getting to see and get hands on tools that I probably won t otherwise…
> 
> - Mosquito


Well, I seem to recall that you've got more than enough 45s, where as I have an extra amp or two…


----------



## lateralus819




----------



## Mosquito

define "More than enough 45s" lol


----------



## theoldfart

Kevn, one of your builds?


----------



## lateralus819

I didn't build the amp itself no. It's made by a company in California called Carvin amplification.

4 EL84 tubes for the power section and 12AX7 for the Pre-amp. Just retubed it last year actually. Much better step up from the groove tubes it shipped with. I think I put JJ's in it.

Good stuff. Made in U.S.A.

I would like to build my own amp some day. Thought about taking some college courses on electrical in the future.

Hand wired tube amps would be fun.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Good Score on the front knob Don. Long Live the Victor.!


----------



## lateralus819

Kevin- I did some research and you can power tubes with a simple 12v power supply. I was thinking about making some sort of art piece with some old tubes. Just use it to heat the filament.


----------



## bandit571

Used to build those things back in the late 60s…..there was a "transfomer" that had several windings….120 in, and several stepped down voltages out.

Started out with Knight Kit radio kits, and even looked into ones by Heathkit . Shortwave radios, and HAM outfits..

Used to even have my Radio License from the FCC, so I could work at a local FM Radio station. WDEQ-FM I think it was.

Long time ago…....


----------



## DLK

> Used to build those things back in the late 60s…..there was a "transfomer" that had several windings….120 in, and several stepped down voltages out.
> 
> Started out with Knight Kit radio kits, and even looked into ones by Heathkit . Shortwave radios, and HAM outfits..
> 
> Used to even have my Radio License from the FCC, so I could work at a local FM Radio station. WDEQ-FM I think it was.
> 
> Long time ago…....
> 
> - bandit571


Ha Ha bandit I had a Heathkit HAM radio… WN2NLZ I was.


----------



## chrisstef

"I been makin extra money doin high school sock hops, im a big time guest emcee …"


----------



## Mosquito

At some point, I said I'd try to get a picture of the #45 screwdrivers that I've got, turns out I had one more than I thought I did (far right)


----------



## terryR

Nice family shot, Mos.
Mine is like the 2nd with black handle. SW era.


----------



## waho6o9

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/tls/5448719503.html

On the Crager for 180.00 in Los Angeles a #8


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Other than a big 'ole whopping hang hole, it looks like a nice plane!


BREAK BREAK, NEW SUBJECT *

Cutting dados this this afternoon, needed to widen them just a bit. Got the #99 side rabbet plane; that should do it, right? Tried it, nothing. Checked cutter, seemed sharp enough. Plane has a removable nose piece; I extended the cutter as far as I could before hitting the nose (and closing the mouth completely) but nothing. Took off the nose, not encouraging that the cutter was right at all. Removed the cutter, it was slightly banana shaped in the wrong direction!

Took it to the sharpening stones. Back of the cutter wasn't flat, either. Much work, got it to flat. To the plane, still no go. Files the bevel of the mouth of the plane! Put the right bend to the cutter. Ah, success!

In hindsight, the more I look at that plane, even though it's a SW, meaning 80+ years old (!), it's likely never been used for actual work! It couldn't work the way it was.

Now?


----------



## DylanC

So I was at an antique shop earlier today and saw what I thought was a plough plane. SInce planes (especially woodies) are not my specialty, I thought I'd do some research on it to see what it was worth. Now I'm really confused. The plane I saw looks nothing like the plough planes Google wants to show me.














































The maker's mark is ARROWMAMMETT WORKS, which I've been able to date from ~1840-1860. The wedge and iron are missing, and one of the threaded knobs has a split, but is still functional. Everything is a bit tight, which concerns me because it's winter in MN. Not likely to improve much once the humidity goes up. Any thoughts on the type of plane or what it might be worth?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Nice 99 Smitty. Don't see those very often.!


----------



## WillliamMSP

One half of a monster T&G pair?


----------



## theoldfart

Dylan, looks like part of a Tongue and Groove set (T&G). That one makes the tongue. It's gonna be tough to make an iron for it. Judging by its size i'm guessing it was used for flooring.

I have a set but without the adjustable fence


----------



## DylanC

Makes sense now. Thanks for the help. Too bad this is basically worthless in its current state. I think the shop was asking something like $60 or $70. Pretty steep for a conversation piece.

Thanks again.


----------



## bandit571

At another site, there has been a thread, started out nicely. Question posted was whether the "Old Timers" actually flattened the back of their plane irons and chisels?
After over a hundred replies…..90 of them about what stones are best nowadays…kind of devolving into an arguement about what is used today. 
It soon went downhill into another "Sharpening" thread about with stones was better….never mind that the Old Timers never had these modern stones. seemed to devolve into which stones' "grit" was best.

So, in order to find out…...Did those Old Timers ( pre1900s) ever flatten the backs of their plane irons, or chisels?

Simple question…..NOT about how YOU sharpen YOUR items nowadays, but how it was done back in the day.


----------



## DLK

> Makes sense now. Thanks for the help. Too bad this is basically worthless in its current state. I think the shop was asking something like $60 or $70. Pretty steep for a conversation piece.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> - DylanC


Dylan: Typically at such shops you can negotiate and get at least 10% off … often more. Also an antique shop is generally trying to turn a profit, which you can't begrudge them. So usually you will pay more and such shops. You get a break if the tool has been sitting around for to long in the store, in which case you can get 50% off or so. to turn a profit, which you can't begrudge them. If that tool had the iron and wedge I would consider buying it at around $30 or $40.
But as you say wood planes is not your thing.

Kevin: those are very nice. I be jealous.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

bandit, that'd be a question for someone like adam cherubini (sp?)

EDIT: Dylan, that thing is massive! Too bad no cutter, makes it pretty much a no-go unless you aspire to bring it back from the abyss. Kevin, maybe your cutter will fit and you could have one with a fence?


----------



## bandit571

Well, since most of the old Butcher irons that have come through the Rehab Center….even the tapered and laminated ones. none looked like they had ever been flattened on their backs.

just wondering IF a "flat back" is a modern idea?


----------



## bobasaurus

Maybe old wooden plane beds could compress and conform to a slightly non-flat iron. Metallic bodied planes would have changed this.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's something to Allen's point, I think. The #99 is a tiny example: no flat back, and there's no way to clear the cutter to the wood. Mine had addit'l issues, but there's little margin.


----------



## bandit571

A pair of type 9s…









Two Stanley No.7cs not too sure about that shiny chisel laying there….

And, to think, there is a Stanley No. 6c, T-10 "docked" in the plane till…..might need a bigger til….


----------



## terryR

I agree $60 is too much for a groovy plane with no iron, AND that making a replacement iron would be tough.

But, I know a guy…LOL…


----------



## terryR

Have seen so many smoothers with non-flat backs…
...beginning to wonder if we're doing it wrong?
Or were the Ol' Timers more blind than me?

Nice shot, Smitty!


----------



## DLK

> Maybe old wooden plane beds could compress and conform to a slightly non-flat iron. Metallic bodied planes would have changed this.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Maybe that and driving in the wedge would fatten the iron and the spring would help keep the iron in.

But more likely that they just dealt with what they could get. "Blacksmith make me an iron. Wack wack 'ere you go mate. What you want 'er flat. I got no time for that. Bugger off." How would you flatten back then? How much time would be invested? Other considerations? How were they manufactured?


----------



## donwilwol

I have seen a fair amount of metallic planes with a flattened back blade. Not so much on the woodies. But then I haven't restored a whole slew of wooden smoother. I may need to start paying attention.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

This gem from the OldTools Archive, posted in 2012 seems relevant to the 'how flat' discussion:

*To comment on the larger question, I have a genuine belief that much of the "aerospace tolerance mentality" comes from our own desire to succeed, coupled with our almost certain failure, to master everything we attempt. Modern woodworkers try to be turners, cabinetmakers, carvers, finishers, polishers, sawyers, joiners and carpenters, all within our short, short lifetimes and all of this without proper apprenticeships.

We hold ourselves up against the work of the past, attempting to replicate the masterpieces of old, things that were created back when all the trades I listed were seperate and distinct. When you only work within one field i.e. the work of a joiner, and allow yourself proper time to learn, mastery is possible with the most basic and rudimentary of tools (non-flat stones, coarse planes, etc.). History has shown this to be true.

Fast forward to the hobbiest world today, when we all try to do all of these jobs on our work, largely without proper training or enough experience to achieve true mastery in any one of them let alone all of them. True masters of the past learned lots of little tricks (the arts and mysteries?) about their craft, things that have been lost to us and we find that we fail, in many areas, to meet our own expectations and our definitions of success. So, many of us turn to our tooling to replace this lost knowledge. We believe, whether we know it or not, that if we buy the flattest planes made of ductile iron, the finest diamond stones and the thinnest most flexible marking knives, that we can somehow replace the years of apprenticeship and hands on learning that we have missed out on.

In short, that our tools can make us better craftsman because of our modern technology. Of course, this is nothing more than delusion.

The bottom line in this diatribe is that, perhaps, we all attempt and expect too much of ourselves and our tools. We expect to create masterworks by replacing training with tooling.We seek the finest dovetail saw to replace our own lack of skill, the chisels with the narrowest edge so we don't bruise our tails (ever try just being careful with a firmer chisel? Works just fine). Some people enjoy buying the finest tools in all the land and thats fine, no one is going to tell me what to do with my money except my wife.

To further illustrate my point, examine the hobbiest golfer, or the hobbiest tennis player.

Many people spend hundreds (thousands?) on sports equipment to improve their games, but no hobbiest can reasonably expect that their new driver will enable them to compete with Tiger Woods, or that those new strings will let them beat Roger Federer. This is what many expect with their woodworking tools, that new dovetail saw will let them cut dovetails like Klausz, or man, if I had that new LN shooting plane, I could build stuff like John Goddard. Tools will never replace learning or skill, no matter how much we might think otherwise.

Sorry for the rant. This is just a very interesting topic to me.
-

Zachary Dillinger*


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And another great re-post from the Porch, this one from Adam Maxwell, also from 2012:

*Indeed; beware of posting what you've learned to the porch, because you
typically end up with something like this:

Teacher at event or on DVD:

"You can sharpen however you want, but I prefer a medium India and hard Arkansas oilstone. If you use those, I recommend that you dress them using WD-40 and a diamond hone before each use, which keeps them flat and makes them cut fast."

Student posting to the porch:

"Say, I hear that using WD-40 and a diamond stone is best for flattening oilstones. Does anyone have a recommendation for a diamond stone, or how flat it should be?"

GOB (grumpy old bastard) in rocker #1:

"That's a crock, kid. See, you just need to spit on the stone, none of that fancy shmancy WD-40."

GOB in rocker #2:

"Right, what he said. Also, don't bother with a diamond stone. Just use a concrete sidewalk or any kind of see-ment surface nearby."

GOB in rocker #3:

"You guys are full of . Use kerosene and automatic transmission fluid on your stones. Also, anyone who needs to flatten them is a loser. You just have to use the entire stone and keep it flat."

GOB in rocker #4:

"You're thinking of using oilstones? You can get better results with DMTs. It's cleaner,
more cost effective, and you never have to flatten it."

Student to self:

"Forget this. I'm buying a spiral cutterhead join*er and plan*r with disposable carbide knives and wiring the shop for three-phase."*


----------



## donwilwol

Interesting read Smitty. I'm not sure I agree that better tools don't make you a better craftsman. There is two ways to read this statement.

better tools make you a better craftsman
or
better tools make you a good craftsman.

The second is not true, but the first may be. I do agree however there is a point of demising returns.

And I can't help but wonder how long the apprenticeship would have lasted had YouTube been available.

I think the "flat" question is more about the fact that without a flat back, its almost impossible to get a smoother to work well (at least by todays standards). And since we know smoothers must have worked well, how did the old timers get them to work well. Did the really good ones know to flatten the back, or….......................


----------



## donwilwol

I'm pretty sure LJs is mad at me. The last activity in pulse shows I posted, but the post seems to be in a black hole!


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Smitty, I very much resemble both of those quotes.

Don, that happens to me frequently. I think it has to do when there are simultaneous posts happening.


----------



## donwilwol

Ahh, there it is!


----------



## DLK

I was going to echo the comment that Don W made about Youtube. I spent an hour this morning in apprenticeship via Youtube with Paul Sellers. We also have the luxury of leisure time so we can play more with different tasks.

For me this unfortunately has turned into many have done projects. Like those plans I was in the middle of restoring, when I got sidetracked to building a birthday present, which has been sidetracked into getting material to make floats. All the while I was supposed to make a bench plane till.

Back to paying the bills with real work.


----------



## theoldfart

Terry and DonK and DylanC, these are cutters from the Bensen T&G set. The irons are W Butchers.









Side view


----------



## terryR

I'd still be using a Buck Bros. plane from the Borg if it weren't for this thread!

And youTube is all we watch here. Gotta find old guys with grey hair to study. mostly.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

(goB #1). You can put Jelly on your toast with a spoon or knife. The knife will level quicker, but the spoon will get the job done.! I always pull out the knife to get the toast in the mouth quicker.


----------



## donwilwol

what Turtle is trying to say is, breakfast is the most important meal of the day!.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

That's right Don.! All my analogy's are Pink Floyd and Merle Haggard derivatives.


----------



## theoldfart

^ umaguma so be careful with that ax Eugene!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Umaguma,,,Kevin is that Merle or Floyd.?! My memorie is not good.

Cheap LV blades.? Should be sharp out of the box.!


----------



## theoldfart

Turtle, first PinkFloyd album.
What's on that cutter?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Kevin, it's the plastic one it was shipped with.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm not suggesting we all go back to hickory shafted golf clubs without impact; equipment advances in golf specifically have lessened the impact of a not-so-perfect swing, absolutely. Tools, probably the same thing. I do think the 'diminishing returns' point is true, without a doubt. In the rant above, consider this statement:

[O]urtools can make us better craftsman because of our modern technology. Of course, this is nothing more than delusion.

A big sticking point is not considering myself a craftsman at all. Just because I [think I] know how do do something, and can repeat it doesn't make me a craftsman. If I were, would quality (vs. non-quality) tools elevate my game? I'd sure have to think so. Where'd the maxim "Buy the best you can afford" originate, if not at least partly out of the fact of turning good products with good tools? Not required in every case, but certainly beneficial.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Lol - I didn't know what I was looking at, either.

Soooo, how hard is it to track down a MF No. 24? Asking for a friend…


----------



## Mosquito

I originally wasn't going to comment on this topic, as I saw its potential to degrade quickly, but in a moment of weakness… I'm going to.

-

I'm an avid user of hand tools. Most here know this. I'm also an avid collector of hand tools. Also not a very well disguised fact. I enjoy both just as much as I enjoy actually spending time working with wood. I say whatever make's ya happy, go for it.

If woodworking while not having to fettle your tools is your thing and your view on that particular goal being achievable is through buying more expensive tools with tighter tolerances, by all means have at it. If restoring and using old iron is a preference, don't let anything stop you from that either. If your goal is to make money, and making money is done through completing projects, then it's probably a lot more cost effective to have ready tools out of the gate, than spending time cleaning and restoring old tools. Even if the "results are the same" between a finely tuned vintage plane, and a modern day equivalent, the path to get there is much shorter with one. Both are perfectly fine options for anyone, and it's a personal preference.

At some point, and with certain exceptions I'm sure, all methods can lead to the same results with enough practice. Ultimately getting used to the tools in your arsenal through repeated use (practice) is probably the most important thing out of all of it.

An example of what I mean:

Do I need a workbench to make the things I do? No, I worked on nothing more than a small workmate for almost 2 years. A workbench just makes it a lot easier. Did suddenly having a workbench make me better? Of course not, but it did mean I didn't have to concentrate on doing my best to reduce the wobble in the workmate, and I could then concentrate more acutely on what I was doing and less on how to work around the particular undesired characteristics of my work holding device.

The summary for those not wanting to read all of the above:

In my opinion, does having the latest and greatest in tools make you a better woodworker over night? No. I do, however, think that it can help to reduce the learning curve and speed up the process. As pointed out, the lack of "years of apprenticeship" won't be replaced by tools with a tighter tolerance out of the box, but I do think (another opinion) it helps to speed the process when you're not working around 'quirks' as such.

It's a hobby for many of us. My approach is go at it in whatever way gets you the most enjoyment out of it, no matter the direction.


----------



## TheFridge

Can I get an amen?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks for commenting, Mos. Great points.

BTW, I certainly don't expect the discussion to degrade. After all the cr&p we went through a couple weeks ago, I certainly hope it doesn't, anyway.

Excellent manifesto. Haven't had one of those in awhile!


----------



## TheFridge

Just in case we needed a subject change…

Hit it smitty!


----------



## Mosquito

It was the discussions of a few weeks ago that had me worried Smitty lol


----------



## ToddJB

Mosquitoes are known for their egg shell stomping abilities.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

EDIT: Your bench vs. workmate example is excellent btw.


----------



## Mosquito

Sadly (really? no not really) that workmate is no more. It didn't make the move from the old house to the new one. The screws were stripped, and the handles were broken. One of the welds came apart, and so I took it apart and got rid of it…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is a rather crappy example of a Workmate, truth be told. But where would you be without it, right?

It's the journey, we all tell ourselves.

Fettled that stinking #99 about a half hour last night before it worked well. But once it did, the task went beautifully. The right tool made the drawers come out right. It was one of the first times I recall using the #46 on a project; cut the dados with it, but had to replace the fence rods with longer ones from the #50 to get the cutter over to the cut lines (middle of the boards). It worked!


----------



## donwilwol

got distracted by work….....

I agree Mos, 100%

I will never understand why these discussions have to get nasty. I'm not saying your moma is ugly, I'm saying you LN isn't many better than my Stanley. Ohh, now I get it!


----------



## putty

Yup, its like the Festool and Sawstop people. If people want to fork over the money for them, more power too them. Just don't rub our noses in it. Personally I like the look of old tools, but I would consider certain new tools too.


----------



## woodcox

First round of dirt removal to find an A J Wilkinson & Co Boston with a Moulson bros iron.


----------



## DanKrager

Festool and Sawstop are gonna be old someday.

Just sayin' 

Be interesting to see how many of them get collected and restored and fondled.

DanK


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

. This photo of Henry O Studley's tool cabinet shows two things. One it shows some of the best tools at the time of its making, two it shows his ability as a Craftsman and his eye for design. I Don't think for a minute it would of mattered what brand of tool he was using to make it that the outcome would of been much different. He figured out a way to keep his tools sharp that worked for him using what was available. I'm sure he used less quality tools as he was starting out but he bought better quality as he went along. I love the old and the new and enjoy having both, I buy what I want as its a hobby for me now. What I get from a reworked Antique Stanley or a LN or LV is inspiration to move forward. I am the,,,Turtle Carpenter,,, Mr Studley is ,,,just-Studley!









Link to Mr Studley's Tool Cabinet and background:


----------



## onoitsmatt

I'm kinda sad the workmate is gone. I read the whole workbench smackdown thread over thanksgiving and Christmas. That workmate needs to be in the LJ Hall of Fame.


----------



## bandit571

That question about what the OldTimers did about the backs of their irons AND chisels started out over at the "Neanderthal Haven" site on SMC. It didn't take all that long before it became just another "What I use to sharpen MY tools" sort of thing. 107 posts? They never did much to address whether the old irons and chisels were infact flattened by the original owners. Spending way too much time arguing about what is used today, as usual.

On a brighter note….we had mail today! "Won" a #3 sized lever cap, to replace that weird Dunlap thingy









That frog sits at a 50-55 degree angle, York Pitch. Just a plain old lever cap. Looks better than that screwy thing.

Also in the mail..









A 3/8" wide Buck Bros. Firmer chisel. And, not the newer stuff sold at Home Despot. Will need to work on the edge a bit, someone tried to skew the edge…









Bevel isn't flat, either. Back? Needs work, too.

Just another day here…


----------



## WillliamMSP

Maybe they did something a la the ruler trick, but quite frankly, I don't care what they did. We have the precision readily available to us, so unless there's an advantageous reason not to, I don't see why we should forgo flattening just to adhere to practices of a bygone era. The only thing more silly than thinking that more precise tools will make us better craftsmen is to think that less precise tools will make us better craftsmen.


----------



## bandit571

I guess the original OP was merely asking about how it was done back then.

I have no dog in this fight, anyway. I use what I have. What others use is entirely up to them. I prefer to spend my extra spare change to get more wood into the shop.

Argueing about which sharpening system to use is a subject that comes up a lot, and always devolves into a fight. I prefer the "system" I have, what others use…that is their choice.

Ok, enough on that. Re: that Yorkie plane with the fresh from the mail box lever cap. The iron is stamped as made in West Germany ( in English, of course) and is Metric in width.. a "normal" #3 iron will not fit. It was ground as a 25 degree bevel. No camber, either. seems to do a decent enough job on knotty woods that I usually wind up using. It will need better handles, those are loaners, and are plastic. Maybe when I can get a bit of "good" handle material, I can make the newer handles.

One other the other threads going around here is about a 60-1/2 low angle block plane usage…..maybe I should tell them about using the identical Millers Falls No.56B. I have been trimming end grain with it for a few projects… seems to work ok there.


----------



## warrenkicker

Saw a couple of interesting planes today. One was really small and one was like nothing I have seen before.

The first was a Birmingham Plane Company transitional. It was 7 1/4" long and around 1 3/4" wide. They don't seem to mark sizes on them as far as my research has found.










The second appears to be a type of floor scraper. It is from Fox Manufacturing Company. Looks like the blade and lever cap have been kept in a bucket of water for 5 years. There is a partial logo though.


----------



## Mosquito

> I m kinda sad the workmate is gone. I read the whole workbench smackdown thread over thanksgiving and Christmas. That workmate needs to be in the LJ Hall of Fame.
> 
> - onoitsmatt


I will admit that I got one of the larger workmates with a platform, because they are rather useful, and the "I don't care" scenarios are easier to throw at it lol


----------



## donwilwol

> Saw a couple of interesting planes today. One was really small and one was like nothing I have seen before.
> 
> The first was a Birmingham Plane Company transitional. It was 7 1/4" long and around 1 3/4" wide. They don t seem to mark sizes on them as far as my research has found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - warrenkicker


A Birmingham #21. Did you bring it home? Please say you brought it home!


----------



## DLK

So …. *Don W* .... I think I need more education. Under what circumstances is it desirable to bring a woody home?
What is there (market) value? How much to buy them for? Is there a good reference for them? etc.

For $28 I would have brought home the Birmingham that Warren shows,.... but I wouldn't know why. (Trade it to you maybe. :-] )


----------



## warrenkicker

Well I haven't bought it yet. I first saw it December 2 along with a Sargent 414 for $20 that I couldn't find a need to buy. The Sargent is now gone of course. I think I might try to get them down to $25 for the Birmingham.

What about the Fox scraper? Seems pricy online and they wanted $35 but the condition wasn't good. I would like to be able to use anything I buy but I don't know what I would do with that.


----------



## donwilwol

> So …. *Don W* .... I think I need more education. Under what circumstances is it desirable to bring a woody home?
> What is there (market) value? How much to buy them for? Is there a good reference for them? etc.
> 
> For $28 I would have brought home the Birmingham that Warren shows,.... but I wouldn t know why. (Trade it to you maybe. :-] )
> 
> - Combo Prof


So as with all types, this can get a little complicated. So here would be my advice, if it says Birmingham on it, and you can afford it, buy it.

I really don't know what the Birmingham is worth, but a Stanley 21 can bring almost $100, so this has to be more. Even if it isn't, this caters to a lot of collectors, Birmingham, tranny's, and #2 size guys. I'd have scoffed it up in a minute.

For stanley tranny's, its about condition, pre-lats bring more, and if its the eagle brand its more desirable.

That all said, they don't usually bring much if they are normall sizes.


----------



## donwilwol

here is something you might find interesting

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/02/17/stanleys-1950-tool-guide/


----------



## warrenkicker

Well here is the Birmingham #21. A couple cracks, a cotter pin for the depth adjuster and some chiseling to open up the throat (


> ?


??). The same mark that is on the front of the plane is also on the top of the cutter but it is very shallow so pictures won't show it well. 7 1/8" long and the cutter is 1 3/4" wide.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Good job Warren, nice full iron, new pin for the depth adjuster and a good soak in a pan of boiled lindseed oil and those cracks will close up quite a bit.


----------



## DLK

Good for you Warren.

Turtle thats a good tip to know… thanks.


----------



## warrenkicker

> Good job Warren, nice full iron, new pin for the depth adjuster and a good soak in a pan of boiled lindseed oil and those cracks will close up quite a bit.
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


What is your source for the new pin? Another plane?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I've never had to replace one Warren. I've seen them for sale on The Bay before. My advice would be; A-Ask Yoda.! B-Send it to Yoda. I would take one from a junk frog or find a scrap pin of that diameter and try myself on a plane of less value, but with the21 I would send it to someone that's been down the trail. That ear on the frog can pop off too easy.


----------



## bandit571

Usually just a nail of the same diameter, cut to length, and "peaned" on one end. 
One can buy a split pin about the same size?

Maybe a drill rod?

Awaiting a mail in the mail today…....will see what company made a block plane for Sears…....


----------



## DLK

> Awaiting a mail in the mail today…....will see what company made a block plane for Sears…....
> 
> - bandit571


I will guess Sargent or perhaps Miller Falls.


----------



## jmartel

Could be Stanley. I've got a Craftsman branded Stanley #65.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm waiting on USPS for something from Stanley…


----------



## DLK

> I m waiting on USPS for something from Stanley…
> 
> - Mosquito


I'm waiting on USPS for something from Sargent… (so there!)


----------



## WillliamMSP

I've got a Craftsman block plane that looks to be (essentially) a Sargent 306; they didn't bother to take off the marking on the underside of the cap, which reads 306/307.


----------



## mramseyISU

> I m waiting on USPS for something from Stanley…
> 
> - Mosquito


I'm waiting on USPS to bring me a box from La Crosse with a saw shaped object.


----------



## Mosquito

ooooooh Bad Axe!


----------



## donwilwol

> Good job Warren, nice full iron, new pin for the depth adjuster and a good soak in a pan of boiled lindseed oil and those cracks will close up quite a bit.
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter
> 
> What is your source for the new pin? Another plane?
> 
> - warrenkicker


Any of the previous suggestions would work.

When Bandit says peen one end, assume he means before putting it in. Personally I think I'd leave the pin as is. It'll work and its part of the history.


----------



## shampeon

If the block plane has "Craftsman" and the model number stamped on the side, it's very probably a Millers Falls made plane.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

http://oliversparks.co.uk/gallery-collection/slipper-planepatinated/1.html#previous-photo


----------



## bandit571

Sears 107-37031 Built like a #220. Front knob has a slotted bolt down through it. Sides haven't been milled. Underside of the ap iron has both a 344 and a 24 stamped into it. Depth adjuster has a pin instead of teeth, and the pin fits into slot in the iron. has a MadeinUSA cast into the back porch under the wheel. plane is 7" long.
Base has a "395" cast beside the cap iron bolt a "U" inside a circle,and a 5 beside that. 
Lots of rust, but nothing cracked or broken, nor missing. Will see IF I can turn this into a "normal" #220..

photos later, we have work to do….


----------



## donwilwol

107 is millers falls, http://vintagemachinery.org/craftsman/manufacturers.aspx


----------



## bandit571

Thank you, Sir!


----------



## shampeon

Similar to this one. The 107-37032 is a No. 60/60 1/2 clone with the adjustable mouth.


----------



## bobasaurus

Turtle, Oliver makes some amazing planes. His infills are crazy nice:


----------



## bandit571

107-37031,....built like a #220 block plane. Time to get to work on it, I guess…

I do have a Millers Falls No.56B which is their direct copy of the Stanley 60-1/2

There is also a 1455 version in the shop. Also low angle, but a non-adjustable front end. It came in the original box, and has the Triangle logo label on the cap iron.

Might be able to get a few "before" and after pictures after a bit…..just got back home..


----------



## DLK

> 107 is millers falls, http://vintagemachinery.org/craftsman/manufacturers.aspx
> 
> - Don W


Very cool. But it confuses me. I can find a number (107) for MF and (402) for Stanley, but none for Sargent. I am certain I have a combination plane made for craftsman by Sargent.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

> Turtle, Oliver makes some amazing planes. His infills are crazy nice:
> </blockquote
> This video is the first I heard of his work.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, as mailed…









Ugly as ..









And…..









The After. Plane even had that "Tropical Hardwood" knob that some people like….









Total cost? $9 w/free shipping.


----------



## bandit571

According to the Millers falls site…this be a No.75.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Very cool. But it confuses me. I can find a number (107) for MF and (402) for Stanley, but none for Sargent. I am certain I have a combination plane made for craftsman by Sargent.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Yeah, there's a Craftsman-branded Sargent 1080; I have one, too… well, I broke it, but I still have the pieces.


----------



## Mosquito

Not sure how to call this one… Disappointed, slightly, but also not really?

Not quite what I hoped it was, but still quite nice (and technically more scarce than the one I was hoping for)


















Ended up being a Type 20, of the Type 14 era, though I was hoping for a Type 14. If I were planning on buying another Type 20 intentionally, it would have been of a different era, since I've already got a quite nice one of this age…


----------



## woodcox

Nice mos!

Royal Mail brought me this…



























Old W Marples and sons razee jack. Couple partial labels still there.

I want to build this plane! But first, this iron needs some love to make this plane sing.


----------



## Mosquito

now that is awesome woodcox!


----------



## terryR

Love the old razee; have also considered building one after watching Tom Fidgen work. And a kerfing plane. And a frame saw…

Mos, your photos are awesome. Very clear and the background is quite professional. But…you may need help concerning 45 purchases. LOL!

Are you inside your shop yet, or still in the mud room?


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Terry. Yeah, the #45s are a disease… I'll stop some day… like once I've got one of each type. And a couple users lol for my "type" photos, I've been using the setup I use for final photos, and pictures for when I do computer case reviews, background paper and photo lights.

No, not in the shop yet, still in the old kitchenette for now. Still chugging along out in the shop though, got all the ceiling lights and outlets done, and rewired the switch for those. On to running wires for wall outlets next…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mos Wrote:

A Type 20 of the Type 14 era… if I would buy another Type 20 intentionally, it would have been of a different era

Smitty Says:

Wha??


----------



## theoldfart

^ thanks for picking up on that. I figured I was just dumb as far as 45 minutiae was concerned!


----------



## Mosquito

It's pretty granular details that probably don't matter much to anyone not collecting them, but in "The Type Study" (Dave Heckel), there were 21 types, with a few broad types that weren't necessarily defined by age as specifically as the rest. Those are:
Type 19 (1915-1924), which is all Aluminum #45's that were marked No. 45. 
Type 19a (1924-1934), which is all Aluminum #45's that were marked No. A45
Type 20 (1922-1960), which is all #45s made in Canada.

In these types, there's different trade marks all in the same "type". For example, Type 20's (45s made in Canada) were made from 1922-1960, which was the same production time as Types 14, 15, 16, and 17. A SW trademark stamp with the heart inset into the rectangle was a characteristic of Type 14 #45s, which were made in 1922. The Type 20 of that age, was the same Trademark stamp, but with Made In CAN. (Below) instead of Made in USA


----------



## Mosquito

^ So basically, if I were knowingly buying another Type 20 (made in Canada), I'd have looked for one with a different trademark. because duplicates


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sounds like you need more storage for a whole slew of 20 types you're needing now…

Thanks for the education~!


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks for the enlightenment Mos, but I think I'll stick with my one and only 405


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You've got an extra zero in that model number, Kevin. Silly Brits, always mucking things up (aluminium, behaviour, rebates, cramps, etc.) Where will it end???


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, you forgot colour and I like my zeroes!

Long live Record


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Incorrigible.


----------



## theoldfart

Your right, it isn't corroded!


----------



## Mosquito

At the M-W TCA meet I ran across a complete Wards Master in a box, a complete craftsman sans short rods, and even a Sargent, but no Record 405… Probably good, as I'd like one to match my Record H&R bases!

I have to do a little bit more looking, to figure out if the Canadian made planes followed the same trademark years as the USA made ones or not… The trademark I posted above matches the Type 14, which was only in production in 1922, apparently.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, you lost me with that one. And I even looked up the word before using it just to make sure:

: (of a person or their tendencies) not able to be corrected, improved, or reformed

All that said, I remember when you picked up that #405, blue vinyl blade caddy and everything. A helluva addition, I still say. The more I use the #45, the more I like it. Even the Schwarz has slid back down to a #45 from his original hand-made, modern (wood) version. I'm betting Mos' evangelism had a lot to do with that change.


----------



## Mosquito

lol doubtful. I saw in a blog from today he mentioned going back to the #45 because it cost about $1650 less than his wooden plow plane, appearing more accessible to most readers, I guess.


----------



## theoldfart

Mos you keep mentioning those H&R's and it hurts us deeply. :-(

I just passed on the 8 and 12's that Patrick Leach had since I just had Bob Summerfield restore two saws for me. Need to replenish the tool budget!


----------



## theoldfart

OK, I am incorrigible. jus messin with ya.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm only missing 12s at this point. Pretty sure Smitty's got a full set of Stanleys now though…

Currently watching a set of Record 12s, but they're listed at nearing 3x what my average cost on the other sets that I have are… So far the allure of a full set has been subsided… That and they're much newer and don't match, so there's that too


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pretend you never saw this, because I'm not sure I can actually pull it off. It's my dream for the NotWallHung:


----------



## Mosquito

Mmmm delicious!

I'll have to see if I can dig up that one #45 box that I posted here a little while ago, was pretty sweet and yours reminds me of it


----------



## theoldfart

Drooling uncontrollably right now.


----------



## Mosquito

Not the one I was looking for, but I like this one too


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That's got the WOW factor for sure!


----------



## bobasaurus

What is the block plane in this listing:

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Vintage-Stanley-planer-27728813.html










?


----------



## Mosquito

Sargent, or Sargent made 5206. http://www.sargent-planes.com/sargent-5206-steel-low-angle-block-plane/

I have a Fulton equivalent, and it can be made to work quite well…


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks Mos. Is the body made from bent sheet metal, or is it cast like that? Looks like a neat little plane.


----------



## Mosquito

I believe they were all folded steel and not cast


----------



## donwilwol

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/02/19/sargent-plane-catalog-1926/

look on page 14 for a description of the 5206 all steel made


----------



## donwilwol

I've teamed up to do a Stanley English Type Study if any has any info.

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/02/20/stanley-english-type-study-draft/

Join in the fun!


----------



## bobasaurus

Match planing some walnut with the No. 8c:










Making a shelf for my in-progress table.


----------



## DLK

My first vanity purchase a Sargent 198, which I bought just because it looked pretty.



















Is the correct way to use it to: (1) remove the depth stop, (2) get an initial rabbet cut with a temporary exterior wood fence, (3) remove the fence, re-install the depth stop and continue to cut the rabbet?










Now where shall I put it?










I think I need to start building tool cabinets and tool chests.


----------



## theoldfart

Tool chests +1

That is a pretty plane Don.


----------



## duckmilk

> I have a Fulton equivalent, and it can be made to work quite well…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


Haha, I had to look twice Mos. I was wondering why you didn't get the "Made in China" planed off 

Beautiful plane Don.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is the correct way to use it to: (1) remove the depth stop, (2) get an initial rabbet cut with a temporary exterior wood fence, (3) remove the fence, re-install the depth stop and continue to cut the rabbet?

A: why all the steps? Use with fence and depth stop in place to cut rabbets. I've never stripped down the tool to make it work before.


----------



## DLK

> Is the correct way to use it to: (1) remove the depth stop, (2) get an initial rabbet cut with a temporary exterior wood fence, (3) remove the fence, re-install the depth stop and continue to cut the rabbet?
> 
> A: why all the steps? Use with fence and depth stop in place to cut rabbets. I ve never stripped down the tool to make it work before.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Because when the depth stop is installed the fence must be placed on the opposite side and thus there will be no part of the board being planed beneath the depth stop. There will be nothing to stop against.

If you are making a rabbet equal to the width of the plane sole, then I suppose you could could have the board edge to be rabbeted abut a fence.

Remember this tool does not have its own fence. It is not a fillister.


----------



## duckmilk

Smitty, when you cut a rabbet with one, do you make a knife/chisel line or just rely on the fence?


----------



## DanKrager

I find it hard to keep the rabbet wall looking nice with a 78 in both grain orientations, though it is easier cross grain for me to keep a nice wall with the scorer in use. With the grain, I end up cleaning the wall with the 78 or perhaps even with a shoulder plane. I've even thought of cutting the back wall of the rabbet with a stair saw, but perhaps all this is due to my lack of skill.
DanK


----------



## DLK

Does anyone have a Sargent 198 manual?


----------



## WhoMe

Combo, I think there is room between that brush and the squares. You might be able to hang it on one of those pegs…

Nice shaving mos.


----------



## DLK

> Combo, I think there is room between that brush and the squares. You might be able to hang it on one of those pegs…
> 
> Nice shaving mos.
> 
> - WhoMe


Thanks, but thats were my mallet goes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Remember this tool does not have its own fence. It is not a fillister.

-Ah…

And, I use / rely on the fence.


----------



## DLK

> Remember this tool does not have its own fence. It is not a fillister.
> 
> -Ah…
> 
> And, I use / rely on the fence.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


So now you understand my question. To use it you have to clamp or tack down a straight edge to act as a an auxiliary fence. I now suppose if thin enough the depth stop could ride over it. Then auxiliary fence can be removed
once the rabbet is started. This is precisely I think how the wooden rabbet planes with out a depth stop were used.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Then there is the way Mos starts the cut, and I've done it, too. Pictures in the lower middle of this post, cutting a rabbet with a #93.


----------



## JayT

Why not use a thin auxiliary fence and leave it in place until you are done? Just set the depth stop to hit the fence instead of the workpiece.


----------



## terryR

Nice score, DonK.

Funny how I remember the tambour door work, and no.93 on its edge. Have trouble remembering to put out trash on thursdays, but I can remember important stuff with ease! LOL!


----------



## DLK

> Then there is the way Mos starts the cut, and I ve done it, too. Pictures in the lower middle of this post, cutting a rabbet with a #93.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Yes thats the trick, and indeed it was slowly seeping in to the jello that fills my brain as I walked the dog last night.
Nice to see pictures of it that supports the theory. I'll give it a try as soon as I get shop time again.


----------



## DLK

> Why not use a thin auxiliary fence and leave it in place until you are done? Just set the depth stop to hit the fence instead of the workpiece.
> 
> - JayT


You could provided there is enough room to do so. The stick being planed would need to be 1 to 1.5 inches plus the width of the rabbet and the auxiliary fence would of course thin enough that you can reach the desired depth.


> Nice score, DonK.
> 
> Funny how I remember the tambour door work, and no.93 on its edge. Have trouble remembering to put out trash on thursdays, but I can remember important stuff with ease! LOL!
> 
> - terryR


Thanks, Terry. It was $47 from e-bay I had to out bid one opponent. Was it you?

I did not know of the "tambour door work". I'll have to read it.


----------



## terryR

Don, not me…this time.


----------



## DLK

> Don, not me…this time.
> 
> 
> - terryR


So who is this o * p I keep bashing heads with?
(Should be three stars between o and p, but that seems impossible write in LJ land.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Don K , if you want your felt hat to fit right, don't go on eBay.! If people get it in their minds they want an item , the sky's the limit.


----------



## DLK

I know turtle, but I was desperate for some acquisition and there are no other outlets for me until May when the snow might melt.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Outlets,







! HaHa. Worst thing that happened to me was figuring out how to use the Watch List.!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Long story short (details omitted), I had five boxed handsaws at my bench last Sunday. One was a dovetail / backsaw Cosman with 'solid surface' handle. White. Very heavy, quite solid, in a sliding lid wood box. Cut like a dream.

The remaining four were all variations of LN backsaw, from sash to dovetail. Fit and finish on them was quite amazing, and each had no sign of use. After running a few slices down some 1x pine scrap, the owner said I had just gotten more time with each of them in use than he had. (!) They were beautiful, first experience with those saws, I must say.

It was a fun 45 minutes or so, using tools like those.

That is all, carry on.


----------



## theoldfart

so you resisted the sirens saw song safely ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think so.


----------



## DLK

Back to cutting rebates without a fence. I stumbled on to this video by Shannon Rodgers, while reading about morse tapers to keep up with Smitty's tools for chair making.


----------



## Handtooler

Thanks for the videos on cutting rabbets without a fence on a plane. I learned from them.


----------



## Mosquito

Not specifically about the rebate, but here's a video where I did the same. I've not yet been able to effectively start using my fingers as a fence only, so I use a marking gauge to start


----------



## DanKrager

What do you think Enablers?  $995









DanK


----------



## CL810

Well Dan, since we're spending your money I say BUY! ;-)

Seriously, if it's priced right, go ahead, you can always resell it.


----------



## DLK

If I only had the money….. so pretty… must buy tool.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is the second spur block on the plane? Can't tell, but i think not. That's a $100 part if you can find it. Shiny, hardley used. Not bad, though.


----------



## WayneC

Looks nice. I agree, buy it.


----------



## donwilwol

if you're looking for someone to tell you not to buy it, i think you came to the wrong place.

Just buy it already!!


----------



## DanKrager

Too late. 

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

I scored two Bedrocks yesterday, 608c and 604c. Either type 5 or 6.


















Didn't take much in the way of cleaning, the smoother being the worst of the two. It also has repaired knob and tote. 









Very interesting chip breaker set up on both planes


----------



## bandit571

That seems to be what I find all the time when planes arrive here.

Hoping to get an 07 Rusty&Krusty in the shop in about a week…...I hope.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Nice, of - I'd love a 608 (or MF 24).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

OMG on the chip breakers! I've seen some strange setups too, but that's a new one. Wow. Congrats, OF. The square sides of the Bedrock line are rather bad*ss looking.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, my guess is a neophyte must have been playing with them. No way they would have worked, but maybe that why the 608 was in such good shape.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Kevin, 1st Place Winner for the month of February of the "Y-S" award.! Second place was not even close. Your name will be entered on the Plaque.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm honored

But it wouldn't have been possible without the efforts of all the little people who helped me on my journey through life being so difficult going up hill to school in a snowstorm both ways….............yadda yadda yadda

Thanks Turtle ;-)


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Good Speech Kevin, No need to feel this is the pinnacle.! keep up the quest for more.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, just "won" an Ohio Tool Co. #07 smooth soled Jointer plane. Other than some pitting on the sole ( no biggie) and a lot of rust. Everything seems to be in one piece. $18 + S&H….

So, what can anyone tell me about this little 22" long "find"??? Arrival date is on or before Mar. 7…...


----------



## CFrye

No info here, Bandit. Would like to compare the frog to the (Ohio)one on the Stanley #7 I got last weekend. Congrats!


----------



## woodcox

Pic dump…












































Tuned down from a very prolific mop handle as close to OE as I could see from NOS examples. 
From a thud to a crisp crack. Fun.


----------



## theoldfart

Bravo WC.


----------



## warrenkicker

Well I finished some work on the Birmingham 21 that I got a couple of weeks ago. If you are a collection purist you had better turn away now.

Just a reminder of what it looked like before.










Now with some cleaning, a soak in some BLO and some wax we have this.










Gasp, it even cuts (cedar fence board).










The stamps are easier to read now at least.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure how to post a picture fromFeeBay to here..

Item #201529093078

Be arriving on or before Mar 7

Looks to be an Ohio No. 07 22" long jointer. Pictures show the horn on the tote is even intact, some pitting, no big deal..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice job WC and Warren, looking good.

#9 performed 'dreamily' on drawer sides and end grain last night.


----------



## donwilwol

Anyone with opinions?

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/02/29/restoration-technique-comparisons/


----------



## theoldfart

Other than I like it, no!


----------



## DLK

Hey Don. First when you write these blogs over on time tested tools I find no mechanism there that allows one to make comments or ask questions. I had wanted to ask about the deburring wheel you used in the no soak method.
Namely which wheel do you buy and do you put it on a an ordinary bench top buffer for example the central machinery one from HF. I think I may have to switch to this method at least during the winter. Liquids are no fun in the winter, because I don't have an indoor winer water source in the shop. So a second question concerns sand blasting, but I'll save it for later or a p.m.

Now concerning the restoration techniques comparisons. I have indeed left parts in evap-o-rust over couple of months in the cold winter or so until the stuff actually evaporated. Except for the a sticky residue left behind there was no damage. I have yet to try citric or electrolysis. Paul Sellers has a video where he only uses sand paper.


----------



## Ripthorn

I've been away for a while working on a guitar where I machined all the hardware in addition to doing all the woodworking. Needless to say, that has been a long project, but it is now in the finishing stages, so I have started dreaming of a few hand planes to build. I think I'll ease back into it with a pair of shoulder planes again. I've got a couple of construction improvements I want to try, but they should be very similar to my previous ones. Then I have materials on hand for another small smoother that I will build, again using some of these new ideas. Then after that, I am thinking a Norris 27 style bullnose rabbet plane. Not sure if it will happen this year, but I can dream, right?! I mean, that is what this thread is all about.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Excellent posts on your blog, Don. I particularly like the 'restore or not to restore' discussion.


----------



## terryR

Lots of great posts lately, Don!

I would like to know more about linishing. I prefer the 120 ( or so ) grit marks on my planes' sides.

Recently sandblasted 2, had to re-sand the sides to appear proper.


----------



## DLK

> Excellent posts on your blog, Don. I particularly like the restore or not to restore discussion.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Can you provide a link to this discussion?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Soda blasting is something I am going to give a try, 20psi versus 120psi as in sand blasting. Take a look at this video and you can see it takes very little money to set it up.
http://www.garagenight.tv/diy-soda-blasting-build-your-own-rig-cheap/

Jeff


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's a post within his post (see above). Also note Don's site hosts a forum dedicated to interactive discussion.


----------



## DLK

> Excellent posts on your blog, Don. I particularly like the restore or not to restore discussion.
> 
> - SmittyCabinetshop


Can you provide a link to this discussion?


> It s a post within his post (see above). Also note Don s site hosts a forum dedicated to interactive discussion.
> 
> - SmittyCabinetshop


I know the latte but could not find the discussion. I'll see if I can find the post with the post.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry, don k. There's a link within that redirects to Don's "post" on to restore or not. It's a one-sided discussion, there are no comments that follow. I said discussion because of the way the material is presented; it's like sitting down w/ Yoda and hearing his thoughts.


----------



## donwilwol

> Hey Don. First when you write these blogs over on time tested tools I find no mechanism there that allows one to make comments or ask questions.
> 
> - Combo Prof












Its on every single page and I'd love additional interaction.


----------



## donwilwol

> Sorry, don k. There s a link within that redirects to Don s "post" on to restore or not. It s a one-sided discussion, there are no comments that follow. I said discussion because of the way the material is presented; it s like sitting down w/ Yoda and hearing his thoughts.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I've added a link on that page as well. I would like to keep the discussion on the forum, its a wider audience and makes it easier to keep the spammers away.


----------



## donwilwol

> Lots of great posts lately, Don!
> 
> I would like to know more about linishing. I prefer the 120 ( or so ) grit marks on my planes sides.
> 
> Recently sandblasted 2, had to re-sand the sides to appear proper.
> 
> - terryR


I never sandblast the sides, only the parts to be painted.


----------



## donwilwol

> Hey Don. I had wanted to ask about the deburring wheel you used in the no soak method.
> Namely which wheel do you buy and do you put it on a an ordinary bench top buffer for example the central machinery one from HF.
> - Combo Prof


If you click on the link in the page it will take you to the one I use (I just added an additional note)

also I added this note, _I don't typically use the deburing wheel on the sides of the plane unless I have a reason I want a higher polished finish than normal.
_


----------



## donwilwol

> Lots of great posts lately, Don!
> - terryR


Thanks terry, its been a mild winter, but still winter. Since its to cold in my shop, and work days I can't justify the time heating it, and I'm a wuse in the cold these days, if I can't do it, I might as well write about doing it.


----------



## bandit571

Afraid I have my own ways of bringing back the Rusty & Krusty Dead…...

Might show a few this next weekend?


----------



## DLK

> Hey Don. First when you write these blogs over on time tested tools I find no mechanism there that allows one to make comments or ask questions.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Its on every single page and I d love additional interaction.
> 
> - Don W


But….. that takes to the forum page where you have to hunt for the thread that discusses the blog … which I cannot find. There is no thread/category called "RESTORATION TECHNIQUE COMPARISONS". So where do I go?
It would be better if there was a link to the particular thread where the Q&A are for the particular blog.


----------



## donwilwol

> Hey Don. First when you write these blogs over on time tested tools I find no mechanism there that allows one to make comments or ask questions.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Its on every single page and I d love additional interaction.
> 
> - Don W
> 
> But….. that takes to the forum page where you have to hunt for the thread that discusses the blog … which I cannot find. There is no thread/category called "RESTORATION TECHNIQUE COMPARISONS". So where do I go?
> It would be better if there was a link to the particular thread where the Q&A are for the particular blog.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Well I thought I did that, let me check!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It would be better if there was a link to the particular thread where the Q&A are for the particular blog.

- Combo Prof

^ That is a great idea! If it's there, I missed it too.


----------



## donwilwol

> Hey Don. First when you write these blogs over on time tested tools I find no mechanism there that allows one to make comments or ask questions.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Its on every single page and I d love additional interaction.
> 
> - Don W
> 
> But….. that takes to the forum page where you have to hunt for the thread that discusses the blog … which I cannot find. There is no thread/category called "RESTORATION TECHNIQUE COMPARISONS". So where do I go?
> It would be better if there was a link to the particular thread where the Q&A are for the particular blog.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Well I thought I did that, let me check!!
> 
> - Don W


 If i go to the Restoration Technique Comparisons and click on the link at the bottom of that page it takes me directly to. Do you get something different?

TimeTestedTools > Categories > When & How to restore discussions > Restoration Technique Comparisons - seeking further info


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gotta try that tonight, thanks Don.


----------



## DLK

I had clicked on the link that you had circled in red.

But …. at the bottom of the page is this phrase: "ALL COMMENTS WELCOME IN THE FACEBOOK GROUP, OR THE FORUM." It never occurred to me that this was a link. However this time .. eventually .. after searching around for a link I happened to scroll over it "THE FORUM" became magically underscored. I presumed that was the link. Clicking on it to took me to a page that begins:

You have probably come from here

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/02/29/restoration-technique-comparisons/

if not, we're discussing Restoration Technique Comparisons.

There are couple of paragraphs but no discussion. I suppose it could be that there isn't any but I see that the last paragraph ends with "......continue" all in blue and hence a link. So I says to myself, "self that must be a link to the discussion". Only to be disappointed as it takes me to

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/02/29/restoration-technique-comparisons/

where at the bottom I find: "ALL COMMENTS WELCOME IN THE FACEBOOK GROUP, OR THE FORUM."

I click on THE FORUM ….. and well I am in an infinite loop.

To start I think you should make "THE FACEBOOK GROUP" and "THE FORUM" look like buttons.

also I now see that the couple of paragraphs on the forum page are the first two of http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/02/29/restoration-technique-comparisons/ which explains the "... continue" which I guess is there in case you wander to this web-page by some other means.

I find it confusing.


----------



## DanKrager

Hey Turtle, just a brief heads up that doesn't mean too much…in soda blasting the setup is cheap…it's the media that can get expensive. It's kinda like computer printers…the printers are cheap but you get dinged on the ink. In sand blasting, corn cob blasting, glass beads, nut shells, etc the media is reusable. Not so with soda blasting. I don't know why. 
DanK


----------



## TheFridge

Personally, I knock off the crud off with a few different size wire wheels and cups. I've used citric acid on more restores than Evaporust but I find Evaporust works just as well for me if not better.

I think fine wire wheels are great.


----------



## donwilwol

You're right Don, there is no discussion on the forum, its all on Facebook.


----------



## DLK

I don't do facebook. I have too much to keep track of already. I did however invent the next social media.
I call it hermitbook, where the goal is to loose friends.


----------



## donwilwol

No.worries. I did answer your questions, right?


----------



## TheFridge

What's Facebook?


----------



## DLK

> No.worries. I did answer your questions, right?
> 
> - Don W


Maybe, by now I forgot what they were. LOL. I'll have to review.


----------



## DLK

> What s Facebook?
> 
> - TheFridge


Facebook is what wife uses to interrupt my work by showing me amusing antics of puppy dogs.


----------



## donwilwol

Its where the cool kids go to post pictures of their food!


----------



## summerfi

Hermitbook…I like that concept. DonK, I just unfriended you. LOL


----------



## Mosquito

Been a while


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Attaboy!

Big news: I sharpened a #2 tonight. Boy, was that way past due.


----------



## bobasaurus

Mos, love the splayed leg bench. Is that a lake erie screw on there? What are you using for a wagon vise? (Sorry to go off topic).

Smitty, do you find the #2 size helpful in any specific situations?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I did tonight, to address local areas of tear-out larger planes couldn't reach.


----------



## Mosquito

I think I ended up with my #2 for almost 2 years before I finally sharpened it …

And no on the Lake Erie, I made it, with some help from Mauricio, in the form of sending me two pieces of wood for the hubs on both the leg vise and wagon vise screws. 
More detail at the bottom of this blog: http://lumberjocks.com/Mosquito/blog/35397


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow, even made your own screws. Very nice work, I'm impressed. I'm looking into updating my POS bench soon.


----------



## Mosquito

I bought the threading kit from highland: http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/manualwoodthreader1-126tpi.aspx

After that it was pretty easy. Didn't (and still don't) have a lathe, so I had to make the screws in two pieces, which was kind of annoying


----------



## RGtools

> Been a while
> 
> - Mosquito


Your shop has filled in well.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I can't wait until the actual shop out back is done. Will gain some much desired space both shop and storage in the house


----------



## onoitsmatt

I have a question about the Stanley 60 1/2 block plane. I just picked up a bunch of planes over the weekend and am going through trying to figure out what to keep and what to sell (I have promised the Missuz that I'll be selling some to pay for my tool habit).

I've been using a (presumeably 1970's era) 60 1/2 that is the burgundy color rather than black or dark blue. I just looked on ebay and there are planes like this selling for as much as $70. I thought planes from this era were not that desirable. There were others that sold for as little as $20. Just wondering what's driving the high price on these and whether mine is among those that would fetch the higher price. Mine is in excellent condition, but that doesn't always seem to be what's driving higher prices.

Here's mine:









Thanks as always for your input and enabling.


----------



## ToddJB

Matt, listed for, or sold for?

Smitty'll give you top dollar for the purple planes 

Edit: http://lumberjocks.com/Smitty_Cabinetshop/blog/45553


----------



## onoitsmatt

Exactly Todd. You can ask whatever you want, but that doesn't mean someone will pay. I was shocked at the prices. I think I picked mine up at an antique shop for about $12. I hadn't considered selling it, since I figured it was a $12 plane. Here's one (7 bids with winning bid at $71.50):


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Take good pictures.! Good description, Have it end on a Sunday or Monday night at an even hour or 5 minutes past. Start the bid about $25 and let it ride. I personally think you can fettle that cordovan up just as nice as an older one. Sharpen it up with a picture of the shavings and you should make a nice profit.


----------



## summerfi

^ Turtle knows his stuff. I always end my auctions on Sunday or Monday night, and good pictures can double or triple the bid price.


----------



## onoitsmatt

Thanks for the advice! It is currently set up nicely. I've been using it. I was just planning to get rid of some reduntant planes I have that just seem to be piling up. Had planned to just keep this one and sell an older 9 1/2 that I have. I figured the older 9 1/2 would be worth more. And I'm happy with this ugly red one (no offense Smitty).


----------



## ToddJB

Matt, with the 60 1/2 being low angle and the 9 1/2 being regular(?) angle, I wouldn't call them redundant. Though if I were only keeping one (gasp) user block it would be the 60 1/2 or 65.


----------



## waho6o9

The new Veritas small plow plane with locking collets for fence adjustments 









http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=74089&cat=51&ap=1

Pretty nice for around 300.00 USD










Complete kit is around 500.00


----------



## bobasaurus

Damn I am lusting after that thing. I don't even make many grooves in my usual work, I just like the plane. Maybe I'll try building one myself someday.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's not ugly! And yeah, lemmee know if you decide to part with it.


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, I made it official on Monday. Enco was having a sale and I bought materials to make two more infill shoulder planes. Looks like I officially have a project to work on while the wife and kids are gone over spring break. Two shoulders and a small smoother to be coming down the pipe! Not that I need any more, but I sure do like making them.


----------



## Mosquito

We've started a new swap, Shop Made Screwdrivers!
Click on the image or this text for more details...


----------



## WhoMe

> lol I can t wait until the actual shop out back is done. Will gain some much desired space both shop and storage in the house
> 
> - Mosquito


I bet the wife will like it too. Must be hell getting wood shavings out of the kitchen sink disposal.


----------



## WhoMe

> lol I can t wait until the actual shop out back is done. Will gain some much desired space both shop and storage in the house
> 
> - Mosquito


I bet the wife will like it too. Must be hell getting wood shavings out of the kitchen sink disposal.


----------



## Mosquito

Ha! There is no garbage disposal in that sink


----------



## DLK

I suppose there is a wood chipper. If not I'm sure a Minnesotan could install it.


----------



## Ripthorn

And thus it beginneth, again:










I will say that having a mill is making this so much easier. Even the small stuff will be easier. Tonight I cut off a chunk for the lever cap, milled the sides parallel and one end square, all in about 10 minutes. That saved me at least 30 minutes with the grinding belt on the sander. Hole locations will be within .001", so there will be less lapping of the sole. A fly cutter will do the heavy lifting on flattening the sole, so even less lapping. An angle vise will make the bedding angle more accurate. If this goes as well as I am hoping, you may see many more planes from me.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm super jealy


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

'Dreaming' of a depth stop for the #98 for awhile, Der Leachmeister came through. Now both stand tall!


----------



## theoldfart

Depth stops are for wimps.
Says the guy who's 98/99 are pre depth stop :-(


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

After "collecting" the missing stop, thumbscrew and wa$her, consider yourself fortunate. Outfitting a #98 is not fun. My advise: buy them complete or walk away.


----------



## WhoMe

I have a complete 98 with depth stop in great shape. Some day I hope to find a complete 99 with depth stop in good shape and for a reasonable price. I gotta have a dream.
Congrats Smitty.


----------



## donwilwol

Needless to say it didn't follow me home.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Don, I hope you get a good nights sleep. ha.


----------



## DLK

Amazing what "they" can ask!


----------



## bandit571

After a decent rehab..









Ohio Tool Co. No. 0-7…....even counting shipping, less than $30?


----------



## woodcox

Only 20 or so planes so far, newb I know. My first no. 4 smoother type 17. Steel wheel, rosewood, and heavier casting.


----------



## bobasaurus

During the restore… the wire wheel sure makes a big difference:


----------



## duckmilk

Allen, did the wire wheel peel the plating off?


----------



## MNclone

Cut some tongue and groove in some old cedar tonight with the 45.


----------



## bobasaurus

Yep, the wire wheel scrubbed off the plating and any rust pretty quickly. It is an aggressive little sucker… gotta watch the fingers (it's claimed a knuckle or two from me before… takes forever to heal). I have a 6" wheel on a baldor grinder.


----------



## donwilwol

> Yep, the wire wheel scrubbed off the plating and any rust pretty quickly. It is an aggressive little sucker… gotta watch the fingers (it s claimed a knuckle or two from me before… takes forever to heal). I have a 6" wheel on a baldor grinder.
> 
> - bobasaurus


A wire wheel will not typically take plating off unless it's already loose. You have to get pretty aggressive to get the good stuff off.


----------



## DLK

Is it better to place "the wire wheel" on a Baldor grinder or on a Central Machinery buffer.
What by the way is the essential difference between a grinder and a buffer?


----------



## bandit571

Try this









Works for me


----------



## terryR

Don, the difference in a grinder and buffer is usually the length of the shaft. Buffing wheels are on long shafts so you can work all around them. Grinder has little room to the sides unless you mod it.

your model may vary. LOL.

Bandit has the correct tool in use!


----------



## DLK

I put a wire wheel on the buffer and it works fine. I use the wheel Bandit shows on a hand held drill which works great but you have to clamp down the the part that is being cleaned. I'll do that on a saw horse outside when the weather is fine. I wan't to get rid of my high speed baldor grinder and replace it with a slow speed Rikon. So I was looking for another use for baldor. I did pay $30 for it after all. I need to learn to wear gloves when using these wire wheels,... ouch.


----------



## Tim457

> I need to learn to wear gloves when using these wire wheels,... ouch.
> - Combo Prof


Gloves don't make all that much difference. I quickly went right through the gloves and took little gouge out of my finger. Now that I think of it it was the grinding wheel not a wire wheel. Either way glove only gives you an extra 1/16th of an inch or whatever and a little sound. Also, a wire wheel would have been a bit dangerous with a glove on if it got caught.

And I thought that the other difference was a buffer should turn more slowly than a grinder.


----------



## DanKrager

After re-reading what you had in mind for the Baldor, Don K, this sage advice from experience may not apply. DO NOT put a grinding wheel on a long, unsupported shaft like a buffer. That is just asking for trouble… a skinned knuckle would be the least of your problems. Carry on!

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Re: to gloves and a wheel of wire…..don't. I use a pair of visegrips to hold things….

have been known to swing that table around and under the wire cups ones I have. zero clearence between the brush and the vise, slide the part through, with the visegrips for control. Parts do get hot, BTW.


----------



## DLK

How about kevlar gloves?


----------



## bandit571

Wires will go right through Kevlar….after all, they sew Kevlar into things.

They will also catch and wrap up in the wheels, taking hands along for the ride…


----------



## bobasaurus

I'm afraid of gloves around spinning power tools… they could easily get sucked in and destroy your entire hand. Much better to get a slight nick then pull back, plus you have better control with bare hands.


----------



## Mosquito

> Cut some tongue and groove in some old cedar tonight with the 45.
> - MNclone


Mmmmmm yes


----------



## TheFridge

Something showed up in the mail. Seems like a solid tool. More so than I would've thought. Replacement lever cap (pretty sure, kidney hole w Stanley on it) and notched rectangle iron, but it had the proper cap iron so it will adjust properly at least.


----------



## DLK

> After re-reading what you had in mind for the Baldor, Don K, this sage advice from experience may not apply. DO NOT put a grinding wheel on a long, unsupported shaft like a buffer. That is just asking for trouble… a skinned knuckle would be the least of your problems. Carry on!
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I had no intentions of putting a grinding wheel on the buffer, unless you meant that a wire wheel is a grinding wheel and maybe that should not be on the buffer. Right now I have the wire wheel on one side of the buffer and a cloth wheel on the other.

So then help me get this all straightened out. Currently I have a Baldor grinder with a norton white wheel and a gray wheel. The buffer has a loose floppy cloth wheel and a sewn cloth wheel. I recently replaced temporarily the floopy cloth wheel with a wire wheel. It seemed to work fine. With the grinder I have two veritas tool rests and one jig for plane and chisel bevels. I am willing to buy almost anything that will make an improvement to my restoration tools.
*Please advise as to what is a nice setup?*
one of the gray whhels


----------



## bobasaurus

Fridge, that should be handy. I've been trying to tune up mine lately and it's been a hassle. Is the steel sole on yours flat across the shorter width? Mine's convex, annoyingly. Plus I had to do a lot of filing to fit the blade and make the body casting match the angle of the frog (it was sticking up a lot by the mouth, flexing the blade). Here is mine, kinda working:


----------



## TheFridge

Hopefully I'll have time to give it a good working in the next day or so. Only had to pull it out the mail and take a cursory look.


----------



## DanKrager

I think a wire wheel will do OK on a long shaft. A grinder with two wheels and a Baldor buffer where you can change out the rags for the wire sounds like a good setup to me. OK, here's the enablement clause. How about a second Baldor dedicated to a coarse and fine (maybe brass) wire wheel? If you have the space, that is. I have to keep changing things out to get all these features, but that's the nature of a multipurpose machine like a SuperShop.

Good show there Fridge! Hope you don't have the extensive fettling issues Allen had.

DanK


----------



## DLK

Thanks Dan. The Central Machinery buffer I bought ($39 from HF) is so quiet that I think I'll buy another. Maybe a spiral sewn rag, a loose rag, a corse wire and brass wire. Maybe get the "cone" adapters for one of the buffers to allow swapping out of different rags with different compounds. Is that a plan?

So where do you by good "rags"/cloth wheels? Or are they all the same? Other wheel types to have?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Don K,, Check out Eastwood on the web and tag in buffing.


----------



## DanKrager

I happened to have come by a 3/4" felt wheel and it gets used quite a bit. Right now it's actually mounted on the Tormek and is one of the series of honing shapes. I don't go through rags, so I can't be of much help. I just bought whatever was handy when I needed them.
DanK


----------



## DLK

> Don K,, Check out Eastwood on the web and tag in buffing.
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


Thanks *Turtle* just what I am looking for a good recommendation.


----------



## terryR

My super, slow speed wire cleaning device; multi-position, variable speed, caffiene-powered.


----------



## donwilwol

> My super, slow speed wire cleaning device; multi-position, variable speed, caffiene-powered.
> 
> - terryR


Good one!


----------



## Mosquito

> My super, slow speed wire cleaning device; multi-position, variable speed, caffiene-powered.
> - terryR


Skip the caffeine and that's my method too lol


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, FYI, it's caffeine that makes it oscillate. No wonder your restores take so long! 

You haven't had enough caffeine until you can thread a sewing machine….while it's running!

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't intentionally consumed caffeine in 11 years… apart from what's in certain foods, but I don't go out of my way for it (pop, coffee, etc)


----------



## chrisstef

You've got no idea what youre missing ^


----------



## donwilwol

no caffeine and you don't want to know me, even if you're one of the few who actually do want to know me.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah, no cocaine in 11 years for me either. I meant caffeine…


----------



## ToddJB

> no caffeine and you don t want to know me, even if you re one of the few who actually do want to know me.
> 
> - Don W


A shower and caffeine for me. I'm kind of a high maintenance gal.


----------



## DanKrager

This is a bit of a workout. Cleaning up the maple trim on the BB platforms.









DanK


----------



## jmartel

> I haven t intentionally consumed caffeine in 11 years… apart from what s in certain foods, but I don t go out of my way for it (pop, coffee, etc)
> 
> - Mosquito


Mos just likes to substitute bath salts. Has an unfortunate side effect of making you eat other people's faces, though.


----------



## TheFridge

I went and bought a bunch of ammo after hearing this. I should've been geared up for the ZA along time ago though.

Zombie Apocalypse for the noobs


----------



## Boatman53

Looks like you are working on a Sargent 700 series there Terry. I like those planes. I need to find a few more.
Jim


----------



## terryR

Nurse who worked night shift for over a dozen years…major caffeine intake needed to keep me running. All day.

Jim, I love the results I get from those Auto-Sets. Solid users!










Since the wife and I are NOT moving across country, I should have a nice family shot to share soon…


----------



## theoldfart

Terry, 11-7 for thirteen years. Vending machine coffee, lots of caffeine no flavor.

Edit, Terry check your email.


----------



## DLK

> Terry, 11-7 for thirteen years. Vending machine coffee, lots of caffeine no flavor.
> 
> Edit, Terry check your email.
> 
> - theoldfart


 11-7 ? Did you enter into the store backwards? Lol :-]


----------



## theoldfart

felt like it


----------



## terryR

7p-7a for me.
brought my own coffee to the horspital…just sayin'


----------



## woodcox

The wartime consigliere cleaned up.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice job Woodcox. What did you do to the wood? It came out perfect.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Looks Great.! I just had to look up that name.

Did You Know?
If you're a fan of The Godfather series of movies, the character Tom Hagen may have already come to mind. Hagen, the Corleones' family lawyer, was famously dismissed by the Don's successor and son Michael Corleone because he was not a "wartime consigliere." The word consigliere comes from Italian and has been a part our language since 1615; it was originally used of someone who served on a council in Italy. Currently, it is most commonly used to designate advisers to the Mafia - a use that first appeared in English in a document from a 1963 session of the U.S. Senate. It is also often used generally of a political or financial adviser, or any other trusted adviser for that matter.


----------



## woodcox

I waxed it with fervor Don.


----------



## TheFridge

What kind of wax bud?


----------



## pastahill

Can somebody help me to identify this plane? Is it the older Victor typ from Bailey or the newer one from Stanley? The blade is not original and replaced with a german iron.


----------



## bandit571

Stanley


----------



## donwilwol

If only it was the original Victor!

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/02/11/the-victor-planes-by-stanley/


----------



## pastahill

Thank you very much. Your link was very helpfull.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> I waxed it with fervor Don.
> 
> - woodcox


That made me chortle


----------



## Waterlog

Picked this Bedrock 607C from Craig's List yesterday for a very reasonable price. The bed is fine with a good mouth and no pitting issues that cannot be sanded out. It needs wood, and obvious cleaning up. I have restored many planes to working order and know how to get rid of rust but this one is going to be a challenge. The frog rusted/frozen in place. I tried transmission fluid/acetone to no avail which has always worked for me before. I just submerged it in vinegar for an overnight bath. I am confident it will take care of the surface rust but doub it will free up the screws. I may try a torch but was trying to avoid it.

Does anyone have any ideas? I have always wanted Bedrock jointer with flat sides, this has the potential of being a nice plane but I have to get the frog loose or it is going to end up a paperweight. Any help would be greatly greatly appreciated. Lester


----------



## theoldfart

Lester, how long in the ATF/Acetone mixture?


----------



## donwilwol

I like the perfect handle screw drivers for this, but did you try smacking them with a punch? Some taps on a screwdriver as you turn it helps to.

In the end, some heat with the above always proves good.


----------



## Waterlog

Kevin,
I have the ATF/acetone in an pump oil can. I squirted it thoroughly last night, so probably 16 hours.


----------



## Waterlog

I tapped the frog gently but firm with a hammer (risky). I did not try a punch on the screws but I can see the potential, I will try that too. Thanks Don


----------



## DanKrager

As far as I'm concerned Waterlog, keep it up with the ATF/AC. It took a friend and I a whole week of soaking, heating, soaking, banging with the biggest things we could lift, more soaking and banging and heating and putting out fire. We were getting ready to cut the 3" x 48" steel shaft when we detected movement. Two more days with a little bit of movement to encourage us. Did I mention soaking? Soak soak soak. That stuff is the only creeper I know of that can penetrate so far so microscopically to get at hidden rust. Did I mention soaking? All of a sudden it dropped out of the casting it was rusted into, get this…when we weren't working on it. Mix up enough to put the whole plane in it for as long as it takes. It will make the rust easier to remove, too.
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

So you're saying to soak it Dan?


----------



## theoldfart

like Dan and Don said "Did I mention soaking? Soak soak soak" then soak some more. IT WILL WORK GRASSHOPPER, have patience!


----------



## DLK

I've had luck with CRC Industries Freeze-Off - Super Penetrant . You spray it just on the bolt. To "shrink the bolt" 
and not the nut.

DETAILED DESCRIPTION
A unique formula that immediately drops the temperature of the area in direct contact with the spray. The freezing effect cracks rusted surfaces, allowing Freeze-Off to reach deeper & work more effectively than other penetrants. Low VOC Formula._

But usually PB plaster, perfect handle screw driver, hammer for tapping and vise grips for extra torque works for me.


----------



## DLK

I've had luck with CRC Industries Freeze-Off - Super Penetrant . You spray it just on the bolt. To "shrink the bolt" and not the nut.

DETAILED DESCRIPTION
A unique formula that immediately drops the temperature of the area in direct contact with the spray. The freezing effect cracks rusted surfaces, allowing Freeze-Off to reach deeper & work more effectively than other penetrants. Low VOC Formula._

But usually PB blaster, perfect handle screw driver, hammer for tapping and vise grips for extra torque works for me.


----------



## DanKrager

I've noticed that the ATF/AC seems to be a mixture….a mixture not a solution. That means the two ingredients will separate if left alone for awhile. I've had to shake it up to be able to get both ingredients to the target at the same time. Didn't think to mention that before.
DanK


----------



## Waterlog

Thank you all for the input. I have a lot of respect for the ATF/AC solution. I think I will SOAK it. I have used it before to unfreeze bench vises which were left outside for twenty years. I have just the tub for SOAKING, my handsaw flower box. Sounds like you are all pulling for me so, I will keep at it and let you know when "we" get it done. All of "this" is what makes it enjoyable.
Lester


----------



## donwilwol

> like Dan and Don said "Did I mention soaking? Soak soak soak" then soak some more. IT WILL WORK GRASSHOPPER, have patience!
> 
> - theoldfart


Patience? HAH. If its not heavy, hard, and smokin, you're just not gettin it !!


----------



## theoldfart

^atta boy!


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.leevalley.com/us/newsletters/Woodworking/1815/patents.htm










A jack plane and smoothing plane patented by Birdsill Holly in 1852


----------



## palaswood

Getting organized finally….


----------



## Johnny7

> Does anyone have any ideas? I have always wanted Bedrock jointer with flat sides, this has the potential of being a nice plane but I have to get the frog loose or it is going to end up a paperweight. Any help would be greatly greatly appreciated. Lester
> 
> - Waterlog


Soak it overnight (fully submerged) in a citric acid solution.

I've probably rehabbed over 300 planes, and I've long since stopped trying to free up threaded connections with various combinations of penetrating oil

With that said, when necessary (in other words soaking is not an option), I have found KROIL brand penetrating oil to be unsurpassed.


----------



## Pimzedd

Went to and estate sale to look at some ham radios. Came home with another plane. Can't pass them up!!!!










Only issue is a brass adjusting nut that some fool used a pair of pliers on, really rough. That figures since the plane iron was in upside down. Probably the same guy that engraved his name on the side.

A quick type study indicates it to be a type 9.

Oh yea, cost $5.


----------



## DLK

I buy every* number 4 or 5 I see for under $15. You don't find many as cheap as $5. So thats a good deal. $12 or $15 is pretty much garage sale price around here (after dickering). Did get one for $2 once. But Still a month or two away before local garage/estate sales happen.


with a cast frog


----------



## Ripthorn

I just finished this guy off. Bocote and O1 steel, 55 degree bedding angle, 6" sole length, 1 1/2" wide iron. Fun times!


----------



## bandit571

been a bit quiet around here lately…so, what is better than one Ohio Tool Co. No.035 Razzee?









And an Ohio Tool Co. No. 0-7? sitting behind it?









Why, a second No. 035, with all the correct parts, no less. First one cost $0.50, second one was about $5….the 0-7? Just under $30. The iron on it had snapped in two, have had it wire welded back together. The irons have a hex shaped hole…..maybe a way for Ohio Tool co. to get past Stanley's patent?









The second plane I got had a lot of wear on one side of the toe…...have tried to flatten the sole a bit. Ironworks need a refresh of black. The first 035 had brown japanning…..left it alone.


----------



## mramseyISU

I just won a Type 1 No 98 side rabbet plane on flea bay last night. I threw a $40 bid on it and somehow won. I didn't really need one but I've spent $40 on dumber stuff than that before.


----------



## theoldfart

How did you determine it was a type one? Is there a type study out there for side rabits from Stsnley? Great price by the way. Maybe a pic or two is in order.


----------



## mramseyISU

I'm going off the auction description. I have no idea how to actually date one of these. I'm sure one of the experts around here could chime in and enlighten us.


----------



## chrisstef

Anybody feel that a #93 is a worthwhile upgrade if one all ready owns a #92? I'm forever racking my knuckles on things while using a 92, would the extra 1/4" in width and 1" in length be beneficial??


----------



## DLK

Anyone have some Miller Falls for sale that I don't have (I have #'s 14, 22, 87, 75 and a Fulton 3710)?
I want to put together a tool chest that is exclusively (if possible) Miller Falls. I would for sure like a #10 and a low angle block. The e-bay prices for a #10 seem a little high to me and I keep missing out on the low angle blocks.

I forgot this past weekend I picked up a #140 for $12. I'll show it when I get it restored. If summer or even spring ever gets here I'll go into restore mode for a while.

Is there any place where is no snow.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't find a huge amount of difference in use between the two, actually. And if you're looking for suggestions, consider a #278 with fence and depth stop. It's ground flat on both sides, can be a chisel plane, and gets your knuckles up and away from the work. They can be had for about the same $ as a #93.


----------



## bandit571

I have both a # 56B and a 1455 low angle block. There is also a #11, a #9, and a #8 to go with the #900, and the #14. The is a Craftsman #3 sized that was made by Millers Falls. Mainly my little collection….


----------



## chrisstef

Interesting Smitty. Ive got a new #92 and I don't know if it differs from the older ones but, much like myself, it feels small in my hands like ive got to baby it. Guy wants $75 for it. He's also got a #79 in the picture but I'm not sure if its available or not. I feel its a decent price on that plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

$75 is a decent price for a #93, yes. The #79, if USA Made, would be comparably priced around $35. A little less if it's England (sorry Andy).

Because you're hitting knuckles, it's the height of the tool that I'm thinking about that makes me recommend the #278. There's not a huge difference that way between the #92 and the #93, in other words. Maybe try using the shoulder plane like you'd hold a block plane…

Any way to get your hands on it before handing over the cash? Bring a piece of sample stock that you'd use it on, and you'll know in short order if it addresses the problem.

EDIT: And this will come as shock to many, but it's not a bad thing to have both. Sometimes (hard wood) the mass of a #93 is better suited to the task at hand. Other times, I like the smaller footprint of the #92.


----------



## chrisstef

Thoughtful indeed smitty, and much appreciated. The guy just got back to me and isn't that far from the office so hopefully ill get my mitts on it. Ill see how it feels vs. my 92. I mostly use shoulder planes for cleaning up tenons, not so much for dadoes. So when I lay it flat on its cheek I'm forever slamming my falanges on something. That extra 1/4" might do it but I don't know. Ive got no beef in owning both. Good info on the #79 pricing. Ill try and toss out $100 for a combo deal.


----------



## CL810

+1



> EDIT: And this will come as shock to many, but it s not a bad thing to have both. Sometimes (hard wood) the mass of a #93 is better suited to the task at hand. Other times, I like the smaller footprint of the #92.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


----------



## WillliamMSP

Here's a MF No 9 that I picked up the other day. Cleaned up pretty nicely, but it's not perfect; couple nicks here and there, there was a crack through the tote (now glued, but visible where the thick finish chipped away at the break) and there is a little bit of very light pitting on the sole (the rust/pitting pattern makes it look like it sat sole-to-sole with a corrugated plane).


----------



## bobasaurus

Damn that's a pretty plane, great job on the restore.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang, Bill. Nice.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Heh, thanks guys. My other MF No 9 is actually nicer. Not mint, but not too far off. This one can be my "beater" No 9


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Sweet Job.!


----------



## donwilwol

I'll take almost perfect every time. Nice Millers Falls!!


----------



## bandit571

Project Plane:









Have a few others to clean up….









That #203 now has a front knob( from spares) and the one in the original box ( from the hat draw at the magnolia fest) is a Cordovan 60-1/2. Maybe a light dusting to clean up.

The 45's box will need a little repair work, due to USPS throwing it around…..William had to nail the five pieces of the lid back together.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cordovan! Ahhhh…..


----------



## superdav721

Hello old friends!


----------



## bandit571

DAVE!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Bandit!!!!!


----------



## Tim457

That 45 is a project for sure, but should be fun. Seems to have a good amount of parts, what all do you have?

Good to see you Dave, reminds me I haven't checked your blog and channel in a bit.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Tim just made a post. You might even see the "Bandit"


----------



## bandit571

Well, there is a slitter, and a cam thingy, and quite a few blades/cutters to clean and hone. Handle has a pin that needs drove back in. Wood is in good shape.

Give me a couple days to get things settled down…...might have it about ready by the weekend…...Blog, maybe???


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Super Dave !!!


----------



## superdav721

Smitty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gotta go watch a video on your page, i think.


----------



## superdav721

Yep.
All u guys need to hook up. I do believe we are doing the next one at Neils Shop in VA


----------



## bandit571

Ok, pictures of the Stanley 45 and it's 20 cutters?









Cutters. Need to clean some rust off…









Other parts in need of TLC..









"Mainframe"??









One skate, and a fence thingy. Looks like I will have a chore on my hands. Along with a box repair..









There is also a greenish label on one end. "One" 45 "Plane"

This is a Canadian made 45. Made by a "pond" in Que. Might take a while to fully clean and sharpen up?


----------



## Mosquito

Reminds me… I've got a Type 20 I should get sold… don't need 2 of them.

I'm almost convinced Canadians didn't actually figure out how to use a #45… most of the Canadian made ones I've come across are in great shape (even Bandit's isn't bad, despite the rust)


----------



## duckmilk

Dave or Mos or Bandit, what is the purpose of the cam?


----------



## JayT

Duck, the cam is to help keep the plane level when having the fence extended from the body by much distance. It rides on the workpiece to give another point of support.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Jay, I had seen it in a parts picture, but had no idea.


----------



## bandit571

Well, this is starting to look a bit better









All three sections are cleaned up, got the straight cutters done, as well…









I did find the boxed STANLEY logo on the skate, along withthe made in CAN. and a SW in a heart. About ready to go to work, just need to finish up on these thingys..









And then I'll look at fixing up the box. 
Missing two match cutters. And the depth stop for the slitter. Not really a big deal right now. Free plane, though. The old owner wants to see the "finished" results, is all. We be getting there….


----------



## Ripthorn

I'm making an infill from an old, busted up Stanley #4. Making the tote from really curly maple and needed it smoothed out. Tried a 45 degree Krenov style smoother first, no joy. Out comes the 55 degree little smoother I made last year, left the most beautiful surface (image is not staged, that is exactly how the shavings spilled out):


----------



## mramseyISU

I'll post pictures Monday but after this week I think I may need to delete the eBay app off my phone. Nobody tell my wife but I bought a No 92, and two No 604s. One of them being a round rock. I did get both the 604s for less than $100 each so that's not too bad.


----------



## mramseyISU

As promised it's Monday and I have pictures to share. Lets start off with the number 98 side rabbet.





































It's got some pitting but overall it's in pretty good shape I think.

Next up is my 604 round rock. Came with a Sweetheart Iron in it. From what I understand these were all pre-sweethearts but I'll take it.














































Finally my 604C. She was the crustiest one of the bunch. As you'll see in the picture of me trying to clean up the iron.























































You can see the iron was pitted pretty bad and had some surface cracks. I spent 20 minutes and they didn't clean up so I raised the white flag.










Then just for kicks I put it next to the sweetheart iron and it looks like somebody has sharpened it once or twice.










I did clean the gunk off it and give it a fresh coat of paint and stuck the sweetheart iron in it for now. I think it turned out pretty nice.


----------



## donwilwol

A nice couple of bedrocks. I agree it's time to Hock iron that.

Edit for spell check hallaria.


----------



## Ripthorn

OK gents, I need some opinions. I am making an infill out of a Stanley #4 and have made a front bun similar to the K series by Konrad Sauer. However, I have two possible positions for it (see photos below). The more forward position has the benefits of allowing my thumb to get into the curve at the rear of the bun and it has more room for chip ejection (and it fits the profiling of the cast iron inside a little better). The con is that the overhang might look a little funny. The more rearward position doesn't look as funny, but gripping the bun has less positive engagement and the room for chip ejection is reduced, but probably not too detrimental. So what say ye?


----------



## lateralus819

Second looks better. I would mortise casting into the bun so it sits flush. Looks killers!

Would be good to find a later era stanley with a thicker casting.


----------



## Ripthorn

Lat, I like the idea of mortising in to the casting, however, I would have to laminate more material as the piece of monkey pod laminated on was to get enough height to make the bun comfortable. However, I could get another piece, cut and fit the curve just right, and laminate on the bottom. Maybe I'll mock it up and see if I like it.


----------



## DanKrager

Rip, would you consider shortening the bun a bit from the front and additionally bevel the front so the bottom is closer to the sole, perhaps matching the angle of the tote's predominant lines? Even a cove to meet the sole vertically would come close to mimicking the tote angles and curves. A cove would give another grip point…

DanK


----------



## terryR

Looks great, Brian!

IMO a No.4 is just too short for the full sized tote, so moving the knob forward is a good plan. Can you mill a piece of steel to fill in the base under the knob? THAT sounds like the most difficult plan. LOL!

something like this…


----------



## Ripthorn

Oh, it would be possible for me to just about anything with this guy  The real question is when am I putting a $10 ornament on a $1 tree? This casting is dinged up, has a small crack in the side, and is all around not in the best shape. I need to draw a line somewhere where the effort is more than it is worth. Then again, maybe I crossed that line as soon as I started milling out the guts  I'll see if I have any steel that is roughly the same thickness as the sole. If I go that route, I will just mill the toe of the casting square and basically do a butt joint, but I will epoxy it to the bottom of the bun. I don't feel like brazing it on and then cleaning up a braze joint. I think I like the longer look, but the gap under the bun is strange.


----------



## terryR

Brian, you definitely crossed the line when you disassembled the original smoother! LOL.

Now, you are only limited by imagination and time…

Looks fabulous so far. Makes me want to start my No.5 project infill. Thanks!


----------



## jmartel

Terry, are those copper sides? That plane looks awesome. Although I'd prefer the tote to be one piece in the darker wood.


----------



## terryR

Sure looks like copper to me.
Sorry, but it's NOT my build! 
I doubt anyone was confused, though.
Lazarus, I believe?


----------



## esmthin

Has anyone made, or knows of, a good blog on infill making. I am very intrigued by the pics of all these planes.


----------



## Ripthorn

That is a Lazarus plane. I believe he uses Naval Brass, but could be wrong. I'm not a huge fan of the mixed wood totes, but to each their own. I've got a couple of shoulder plane builds coming up soon. After that, who knows?!


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.wkfinetools.com/tMaking/02-planes/No4DoveTInfillPlane/No4DovetInfillPlane-01.asp

HTH Ethan


----------



## mramseyISU

> A nice couple of bedrocks. I agree it s time to Hock iron that.
> 
> Edit for spell check hallaria.
> 
> - Don W


Yeah that's my thinking too. I had to put one in a 605 1/2 I picked up a while back, it looked like somebody stepped on the iron. I was really impressed with it out of the gate. I'm also thinking about trying one of those PM-11 they're about $10 cheaper than an A2 Hock set.


----------



## donwilwol

> Has anyone made, or knows of, a good blog on infill making. I am very intrigued by the pics of all these planes.
> 
> - esmthin


http://www.timetestedtools.net/category/hand-planes/infill-builds/


----------



## bandit571

Tried the straight cutters out on this little plane….









Looks like this plane was in the early run of Roxton Pond production, as is does have the SW stamped into the skate.

Fussy little critter to set up, too….


----------



## terryR

Brian's blogs are also a good source for info on infill building…

http://lumberjocks.com/Ripthorn/blog/51090

Just realized I never posted a blog or project for this guy,


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, is that a #3 size? It's a nice looking little guy.


----------



## terryR

Thanks!

It's actually a No.5 that I shortened quite a bit. 2" iron.


----------



## Ripthorn

In that case, you need to take more credit: it's a #3 1/2! Length of a 3, width of a 4! Brilliant!


----------



## terryR

LOL.

I did make shavings with it, but this wide of a plane needs a proper tote to help generate momentum. It's a Bubinga and Brass wall-hanger!


----------



## Tim457

Using a #5 was a great idea Terry, that gives more space before the mouth. #5's seem to be more plentiful and cheaper around here anyway.


----------



## terryR

yes, 5's are always cheaper!

Photos or it didn't happen?










Brian, if I figure out etching, this one is my 902, type1.

LOL


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Most Excellent Terry. How about a detachable rear handle..?


----------



## terryR

good in theory…
But I'd lose it in my shop!
LOL.


----------



## bandit571

A couple photos for Smitty…









It followed me home..









A Stanley 60-1/2P…...might just find a use for it…..


----------



## bobasaurus

Redwood sure planes easily:


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

What are you driving there Alan, a No 7


----------



## bobasaurus

That's a WR No 6. I know, Chinese made blasphemy. But it does its job well.


----------



## bandit571

All set up, and ready for a bit of work…..









Have a feeling that cam might get in the way, making grooves later…


----------



## putty

Thanks for posting that picture Bandit. It really shows what the cams are used for


----------



## mramseyISU

> That s a WR No 6. I know, Chinese made blasphemy. But it does its job well.
> 
> - bobasaurus


meh I think most of us are over it by now. Those WR planes are pretty good for the money.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Alan,. I bought a #4 off EBay a couple weeks ago pretty cheap still sealed in the bag. I bought it to check out the quality and I have to say that it is very nice. The only thing I did to it was hone the blade and smooth and polish the edes of the blade and chip breaker.



> That s a WR No 6. I know, Chinese made blasphemy. But it does its job well.
> 
> - bobasaurus


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

> meh I think most of us are over it by now. Those WR planes are pretty good for the money.
> 
> - mramseyISU


I was looking to buy a new pmv11 blade and chip breaker for one of my planes and bought the WR for the same price.


----------



## CL810

+1



> meh I think most of us are over it by now. Those WR planes are pretty good for the money.
> 
> - mramseyISU


----------



## JayT

> meh I think most of us are over it by now. Those WR planes are pretty good for the money.
> 
> - mramseyISU


Not going to rant about it, but I'm also not ever going to buy a WR plane, either. If/when I purchase a brand new plane, it'll be LN or Veritas.


----------



## mramseyISU

> meh I think most of us are over it by now. Those WR planes are pretty good for the money.
> 
> - mramseyISU
> 
> Not going to rant about it, but I m also not ever going to buy a WR plane, either. If/when I purchase a brand new plane, it ll be LN or Veritas.
> 
> - JayT


I've got both LN and WR stuff and both work pretty well. LN is still my first choice but not always in the budget.


----------



## bandit571

This one doesn't make them see-through shavings, but..









And my shoulder plane makes little curlie-qs….









As for the old No. 900?









A Mohawk-Shelburne #900, that is. I also used it to "shoot" the edges of a plywood panel. It will be a bottom for the box being built…


----------



## Ripthorn

Finally finished off this guy:



I still need to make a new lever cap and lever cap screw, but that will come in time. Cuts nicely!


----------



## bobasaurus

> meh I think most of us are over it by now. Those WR planes are pretty good for the money.
> 
> - mramseyISU
> 
> Not going to rant about it, but I m also not ever going to buy a WR plane, either. If/when I purchase a brand new plane, it ll be LN or Veritas.
> 
> - JayT
> 
> I ve got both LN and WR stuff and both work pretty well. LN is still my first choice but not always in the budget.
> 
> - mramseyISU


It was my very first premium plane, and it taught me a lot about how a plane was supposed to work. Nowadays I'd probably just buy a LN or LV, or make one myself. But it was very instructional for the money and I like having a "lesser" plane with good performance I can use for rougher work without worrying about scratches, etc.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

I lost my shop #3 any of you guys seen it…..


----------



## WhoMe

Nope…But post a detailed description and I'm look again….


----------



## bandit571

had to make a new box to hold an old plane









Might do…


----------



## WillliamMSP

Came across this Stanley 6c on CL for a price that I just couldn't pass up. There's a little bit of Japanning loss on the toe side of things, but most of the crud is just old sawdust. It should clean up really nicely and might finally convince me to sell my (more expensive) 606c.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Here she be after a quick cleanup. Didn't get too crazy as it'll just be a nice user.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Bill.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

That turned out Great Bill.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Thanks guys. Yeah, it wasn't a bad buy for a Jackso- uh, a Tubman.


----------



## mramseyISU

> Thanks guys. Yeah, it wasn t a bad buy for a Jackso- uh, a Tubman.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


It's still a Jackson for 15 more years.


----------



## putty

Nice quick restore Bill!!


----------



## terryR

That 6C looks great, Bill.

Random shavings, Stanley No.15,










Sargent No.217,


----------



## duckmilk

> Brian s blogs are also a good source for info on infill building…
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/Ripthorn/blog/51090
> 
> Just realized I never posted a blog or project for this guy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


Apparently, you still haven't ;-)


----------



## terryR

I'm a slow typer, Duck.
Plus, it's fencing season…ya know?


----------



## donwilwol

> I m a slow typer, Duck.
> Plus, it s fencing season…ya know?
> 
> - terryR


On gaurd! Oh wait….


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.auctionzip.com/auction-lot/lot_92041DEA85?utm_source=azemail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=alerts


----------



## bandit571

Twins??









A Stanley 60-1/2 Cordovan, and a Millers Falls No. 56B









Against a bit of Walnut









Had to sharpen up the Cordovan…bevel had a reverse curve to it. Now straight across, back is flat, edge honed to 2K, for now…


----------



## duckmilk

> I m a slow typer, Duck.
> Plus, it s fencing season…ya know?
> 
> - terryR
> 
> On gaurd! Oh wait….
> 
> - Don W


That was the first thing that came into my mind also Don, lol.


----------



## bandit571

Putting these two to work, building their new home….









A #78 isn't quite made for doing see-through shavings…but it does make a mess on the floor..









Maybe by Friday, we'll have the box ready for them to move into???


----------



## DLK

Maybe the wrong forum but I have this question. I was about to start a hand plane till when my tongue and groove plane till caught my eye:










So I tried putting a couple of un polished planes in it. A number 3 and 8.










The tote simply hooks over the dowel. Dividers would be added to separate the planes.
I would build 3 or 4 such tills. One for numbers 6,7,8 one for the fives, 5, 5 1/2, 5 1/4 and another for 3, 4 and 4 1/2. Perhaps a 4-th to hold the miller falls and etc.

*Is there a reason why this is a bad idea? 
*


----------



## bandit571

I'd add a magnet under each toe. Hmmm, how much wall space will you need for all of those?

Post a box as a Project…









I even scrounged a latch for it..









Well, I can store this box in the Tool Chest #2 and then store the box for the Stanley #45 on top of it.


----------



## DLK

It looks like they are lying flat, but they lean at a angle that I think is enough that a magnet is not needed, but I will consider it.

All those planes are on the wall now. I think this plan will use up less space. At least I hope so.

I do plan to make a chest for the Miller Falls collection.

Just trying to keep organized for now, while I get other more pressing projects done.


----------



## DanKrager

That looks like a great idea, Combo.

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Is it a little awkward putting them in and removing them since you can't really grab it by the tote?


----------



## DLK

Yeah. You need to lift them up by the knob and then grab the tote. A little awkward and I am worried it may be difficult if they are positioned to high up on the wall. Personally I like them flat on a self but I don't have the room. I'll try some experiments. *But does anyone see with this proposed till some structural problems, will it somehow damage the plane?*


----------



## bandit571

Get in a hurry to place it back in the till, or it slips out of sweaty hands and you may wind up cracking the tote

Unless there is a divider between the planes, a lot of banging might go on. Or (no divider) the other planes may fall over to the side the plane was removed from….DAMHIKT…


----------



## DLK

Definitely would put a divider between the planes. Dropping the plane is however a worry.


----------



## DanKrager

Combo, I see the point about being a little awkward to pick up the plane and a drop of the plane against the handle might over stress it. Consider this: you have slope enough (or can make it so) that the bar (dowel) supporting the plane at the handle could be close to the base leaving the top of the handle open enough to push up with the web of your thumb as you begin to grasp the plane to remove it. Replacing is then just the opposite. If the bar had a piece of pipe insulation around it, the handle would be well cushioned. This arrangement might make strong magnets desirable. The shorter planes will not have a long heel that sticks through the bar far enough to contribute to holding the plane, so a little hook like support with a handle notch could help at the base of the handle and heel of the shorties.

DanK


----------



## donwilwol

I think a magnet in this scenario is a bad idea. You're going to have a tendency to want to pull the plane away from the magnet, which is going to bind the plane against the dowel.

Also consider the space you're going to need clear above that #7 to get it out. It's probably a decent design for the smaller planes, but I'm not sure about a #5 and above.


----------



## DLK

Good ideas Dan, but I think you are suggesting that there is an actual angled plank supporting the plane thus causing the dowel to rest at the base. This defeats the simplicity of the design in which there was no such plank. The design was to hang the plane on the dowel by the tote and rest the toe against the wall with out any other support. However it gives me the idea to use a narrow slot for the heal of the plane to fit in. I may muck around with that idea. I think the shorter planes (3,4,4 1/2) without a long heal should just be flat on a shelf. One of the main reasons I think behind the vertical placement of the planes in typical tills is if they were on a shelf then either they stick out two far over the bench (2 feet for the number 8) or use up too much valuable wall real estate. I suppose I am just looking for a simplistic space saving idea where planes are stored on the wall behind the bench. Maybe only a temporary idea until I get time to build something more sophisticated.


----------



## DLK

Thanks Don W. Right now I have the big planes horizontal on a shelf. I just grab both the knob and the tote and take them off the shelf. This is great but takes up a lot of room. And I have run out of space. I'd build a tool chest but I don't have space for that either.

You make an excellent point about the space needed above the #7 (#8 I think). The plan was to pull forward on the knob pivoting the plane on the dowel. Then lift it out thus clearing anything that might be above it.

I also think there maybe excessive wearing on the tote as it rubs agains the dowel. However Dan's padding Idea would certainly help.

I do appreciate being able to talk this out before making the build. I'm slowly being persuaded maybe this is not what to do.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm…









Maybe something that doesn't stick out much more that a 1×8??


----------



## Tim457

> Yeah. You need to lift them up by the knob and then grab the tote. A little awkward and I am worried it may be difficult if they are positioned to high up on the wall. Personally I like them flat on a self but I don t have the room. I ll try some experiments. *But does anyone see with this proposed till some structural problems, will it somehow damage the plane?*
> 
> - Combo Prof


Seems like you could grab them by the cheeks if they are spread out enough. It possible you could dent the totes a bit if you dropped them in, but some leather glued to the dowel would reduce that concern it seems.


----------



## bradpitt

I always seem to scratch them on all my Holteys somehow


----------



## DLK

Turns out if the longer planes (# 7 and # 8) are mounted low, then I can safely get them in and out. But I am not sure I would want them that low. I'm working on new plan.

On one point I agree with Swartz (I paraphrase) : "If the tools aren't easy to get to then you're not going to use them." This may mean that you are organized and remember to put the tool back into the drawer where it belongs or they are always visible. Now what happens is that I wander around trying to remember where I put something and my bench and other tool tops just get covered with tools cutoffs and shavings.

I'm working on it.

In the words of Paul Sellers: My tool cupboard is nothing special. It's not a statement of craftsmanship but it is like most tool cupboards I would have seen throughout my formative woodworking years and especially during my time as an apprentice. A workshop isn't supposed to look like a sterile kitchen and neither is a tool cupboard I might use either.

So maybe I will make (or acquire) "nothing special" and be done with it.


----------



## WhoMe

Well, let's see if this works from my cell. I made my first plane. Based on a Krenov style.
Bubinga core, yellowheart sides, walnut pin and we've. Hock blade and chip breaker. 55 degree bed angle. Works great on highly figured wood but it is a challenge to adjust and push.


----------



## WhoMe

Yay, it worked, another view


----------



## terryR

Looks great, Mike!
the shape looks sexy, and comfortanle for the hands.


----------



## duckmilk

Mike, what makes it a challenge to push? Is it the high bed angle or something about the grip?


----------



## WhoMe

Duck, the high bed angle. At 55 degrees, it is inclined 10 degrees more this a standard bench plane. So it is starting to slice less and scrape more.

And actually, the plane is quite comfortable on the hands. The small upswing behind the blade prevents the hand from hitting the sharp corners of the blade and the wedge. Unfortunately, leaving the end of the blade hidden, it is harder to adjust. I might shorten the wedge some for easier blade adjustment. 
Still it was fun to make and I learned a lot as well as improvements for the next plane.


----------



## WhoMe

And here is my recently created chip breaker screwdriver. Made of red madrone burl. Finished with a 3-2-1 mixture and a couple coats of paste wax.
Much better than using 100 year old cast plane lever caps that are hard to replace.


----------



## WhoMe

Another brag shot, my Krenov plane and marching joiners mallet.









Both made from bubinga, yellowheart and maple.


----------



## bandit571

Type 10 Stanley No.6c hard at work









Shavings all over the floor, again..









Hard to hold onto the front knob, when this wrap around my wrist..









Resaw 4×4s, then plane to S4S..









Plane was starting to get a bit heavy..


----------



## mramseyISU

Delayed pictures of my new toy. I picked this Number 78 Sweetheart up at the MWTCA meet in Humbolt, IA last week.


----------



## richardwootton

> Delayed pictures of my new toy. I picked this Number 78 Sweetheart up at the MWTCA meet in Humbolt, IA last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - mramseyISU


Nice! I've been using my Sargent 79 for the Baby Anarchist's tool chest build. It takes some getting use to keeping it square, but once you get the hang of it it's fine!


----------



## john2005

Mike, that is some fine work sir. Looks comfy and I like what you did with the colors.

Nice score mramsey. Handy planes they are

Last night I had to put a rabbet in a piece of MDF. So I use my 78. Let me just say that everybody should plane some MDF. Cuts fast, no grain to worry about, no tearout, just super easy.


----------



## jmartel

MDF murders the blade edge, though. But it is nice to plane.


----------



## mramseyISU

> MDF murders the blade edge, though. But it is nice to plane.
> 
> - jmartel


I keep a couple of my original hardware store planes around for this exact reason. That and I always feel dirty planning it with one of my good ones.


----------



## john2005

> MDF murders the blade edge, though. But it is nice to plane.
> 
> - jmartel


Good to know. This was a first time doing that and didn't want to make a cloud of dust. But maybe I will think twice if its a bigger job. Thanks


----------



## realcowtown_eric

I've heard that MDF murders plane edges for many years now,mostly in relation to table saws, but occasionally to planes,,,,,, but I must say it differs from my experience, Chipboard/ melamine yes, but not MDF.

Once you get past the tough surface on the top, it cuts like paper, certainly much more like paper than jatoba or other really hard woodr.

I wonder if this is not "urban mythology"...... does anybody have any definitive Rhikenoloical y studies which bac up or prove this theory. I've planed MDF for years without any notice of such "murder" maybe I'm just not noticing or maybe I keep my planes too sharp or even too "dull" to notice….fact is I haven't noticed

I use the "hardware store" block planes for trimming drywall edgess…My old Goldblatt catalogues list them along with the trowels as essential for drywallers.

Love to see proof of this'''

Eric


----------



## bandit571

Used to use a Sureform block plane on drywall edges…....seemed to work nicely….easy to sharpen, just put in a new blade.


----------



## jmartel

Having to sharpen more frequently is proof enough for me. I had to sharpen more often when I was working with MDF


----------



## Steve_W

On Jim Bode Tools, a little something to round out the collection:

http://www.jimbodetools.com/Rare-ISRAEL-WHITE-Three-Arm-Plow-Plane-With-Handle-p50056.html


----------



## WhoMe

I have found that I use my 78 much more than I thought. I find setup pretty easy. The smaller blade is a little more difficult to sharpen to me but I find it works really well. But I need to get that 45 up and running. Then I'll see if the 78 is still as popular. Lol

Steve, that bode tool is not mainstream enough, I think I'll pass…


----------



## DLK

> I have found that I use my 78 much more than I thought. I find setup pretty easy. The smaller blade is a little more difficult to sharpen to me but I find it works really well. But I need to get that 45 up and running. Then I ll see if the 78 is still as popular. Lol
> 
> - WhoMe


Try this method of Paul Sellers for sharpening your small blades. It works for me. I use the Dia-Sharp Diamond Mini-Hone Kit.


----------



## DLK

I don't permit MDF in my shop. :-]


----------



## theoldfart

Don, MDF is quite useful for making templates. I keep a couple of 2×2 sheets in the shop all the time.


----------



## DLK

I just abhor the MDF dust.


----------



## theoldfart

I can understand that, I tend to use hand saws only. Much less mess.


----------



## WhoMe

Combo, I guess I should qualify my statement on sharpening the 78 and other small blades, I have to pull out my Tormek. Im not going to ever get rid of it but ,it is a hassle to take out for single blade sharpening. Much easier to use water stones. But with the short blade, I would have to free hand it.


----------



## bandit571

Not really a plane, but…this was a rust hunt trophy today..









Haven't found any markings on this spokeshave…yet.

Well that, and these three items..









Well, the fellow did have two handplanes there…..handyman block plane and a Wards Master Quality #3.
The four I got cost me…$11…didn't need the two planes…


----------



## Mosquito

Kevin, ToF, I think you're up on this one… dang: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Record-Multi-Plane-8-Sspecial-Bases-NosingTool-44-blades-FREE-SHIPPING-/231947006677?hash=item36011e72d5:g:UDUAAOSwIzNXOiCE


----------



## theoldfart

Mos, it looks complete and is the same vintage as mine. Wouldn't mind having the two sets of H&R's and Nosing base I'm missing.


----------



## palaswood

How you all been?!

Just won this Stanley no. 12 Veneer Scraper on ebay auction for 77 bucks, and I'm stoked. Listing said the blade has no markings. Does that mean it's not original? What does the original blade look like?


----------



## bandit571

This started out as a pile of spare parts from a friend. Tossed them together into a plane, of some sort..









Seems to be a Stanley No.5, T-17…..









Seemed to work decently enough….


----------



## donwilwol

> How you all been?!
> 
> Just won this Stanley no. 12 Veneer Scraper on ebay auction for 77 bucks, and I m stoked. Listing said the blade has no markings. Does that mean it s not original? What does the original blade look like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - palaswood


I think most of the blades coming out of Stanley were marked. That looks right though. Look close.


----------



## CFrye

I got this double ender plane from LJ Don Broussard. Only marking on the plane itself is "22". There is a faint Sargent (?) USA oval stamp on the blade. Any thoughts?



























Plane is about 2" X 5" and the blade is 1 5/8" wide


----------



## donwilwol

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/28/sargent-hand-planes-by-the-numberwith-pictures/

Look at #227
That logo was used 1902-1909


----------



## CFrye

I looked at that, Don. I thought maybe it was a cut down version. If it is someone went to an awful lot of effort to make both ends symmetrical and different from the original?


----------



## donwilwol

What does the inside look like. I'm betting it's a cut down version.


----------



## CFrye

Inside


----------



## realcowtown_eric

This little puppy (92) followed me home today from a GS.It had been priced at 5$' then dropped to to 2$. What can i say, seller was REALLY motivated. Only plane to be seen!

Nary a rusty #4

What can I say, the tool God shined on me today!

But oh how I love my little rebate planes I make little cases for them

Eric in Calgary


----------



## WhoMe

Palas, I bought a 12 from eBay last year for $65. It was not as nice as yours. My blade didn't have any markings either. It looked old enough to be an original but who knows. many of the 12s I have seen on eBay have non marked blades but then I'll see a couple here and there with marked blades. 
I hope you have better luck getting yours to work well. I have struggled since day one with mine. Granted, I have difficulty getting a proper hook on the blade consistently. But when I get a good hook, my results are mixed. I have better luck with a basic card scraper. 
Still it is a cool item to have.


----------



## donwilwol

Candy, I'd say the front knob part was broke off.


----------



## donwilwol

Candy, I'd say the front knob part was broke off.


----------



## CFrye

Yeah, I guess you're right, Don. OK, since the mouth is kinda bunged up anyway…has it ever been done to re-sole a metal plane with wood?


----------



## bandit571

Picked these two items up this morning









Spokeshave is from Seymour Smith & Son, the block plane is a Stanley 9-1/2.









There is a yellow decal on the cap iron. The iron has Stanley on both sides and a "9-1/2 , 02" below the clipped corner box with Stanley inside. Japanning looks like a mix between black and a very dark Blue.

The plate for the adjustable mouth has all sorts of numbers stamped into it. Little over $17 for the two.


----------



## Handtooler

Nice find!


----------



## john2005

Nice 12 Joseph. I can't seem to get mine to smooth right. It wants to either chatter or not cut. I have tried every pitch and every depth. Just seem to be missing the secret handshake on that one.


----------



## DanKrager

John, I feel bad that a 12 isn't working for you. I have a 112 which is very similar and works on the same principles. Here's what I do:
1. I sharpen and hone the blade at 45°. I've tried both burr and no burr and of course no burr is quicker to sharpen. The only need I can see for a burr is in very cantankerous grain. 
2. I set the angle of the blade that I guess will be needed, maybe 10° forward tilt and lock the angle tight. If both nuts aren't jammed against each other chatter will happen. Chatter will happen if the pin is loose.
3. Then, on a granite plate I set the plane so the mouth spans an opening between two pieces of paper of equal thickness and settle the sharp edge carefully against the granite. If you need more blade extension, then more paper, but too much blade generates chatter. Tighten the blade holder very firmly, no pliers!
That sequence will generally put me in the ball park of good function. Adjusting the tilt of the blade microscopically controls the depth of cut until vertical is reached. If using a burr, more tilt to start may be required. 
Anyone use a different method? 
DanK


----------



## sgmdwk

OK, there is nothing particularly collectable about this, but I have wanted a No. 7 for a while. My daughter in law saw one in a local antique store and told me about it. Today, I drove downtown and bought the plane. The body has patent dates from 1902. The chip breaker has a Bailey's logo and an 1887 patent date. The iron is a newer replacement, stamped 1992. What was remarkable was the condition of the plane. It was covered with some dark crud - like a coat of oil that had oxidized for a couple decades. An hour with some steel wool and mineral spirits cleaned that off. No rust, at all. The iron was the worst. It was sharpened into an arc like a scrub plane. It took me a while to work that back to a straight, sharp edge. Nothing remarkable or unusual, but the eighth plane in my collection - all good users - and a real treat for me.


----------



## palaswood

Yeah I got lucky, my number 12 is a real beauty! The rosewood handles are in almost cherry condition and theres about 90% japanning left.

The blade actually is a Disston! I was able to find the faint markings in the center of the blade, but I didn't snap a pic of it. I'm curious to learn more about it.

I will take Dan's advice and let you know my results. I haven't tried it out yet, but I have some sick Walnut Burl veneer I want to use soon so I knew I would need a decent scraper. Plus I just wanted a new plane! 
Look at this Walnut burl veneer! Got 8 sheets of it. Got it from Joe at VeneerSupplies.com - also have some amboyna, pommelle sapele and elm burl.


----------



## Mosquito

> The blade actually is a Disston! I was able to find the faint markings in the center of the blade, but I didn t snap a pic of it. I m curious to learn more about it.
> 
> - palaswood


Original blade was lost, used up, or damaged, so they cut a piece out of an old saw and used that instead, or I believe Diston also made card scrapers at some point too but not 100% sure on that. That's my guess, fairly common, as it's the same stuff


----------



## bandit571

will be giving this one a workout later. Both faces of five slats, and the edge grain on ten sides. Slats are ~1/2" x 2" wide, by 26" long. Might be fun to hold them still long enough to smooth them down. Block planes can round the edges a bit, as well..


----------



## palaswood

mos its far too thick to be a saw plate. I'm pretty sure it's a blade of some type but I agree it's not original.

I'll try to get a pic of it.


----------



## Pimzedd

Picked this up at an estate sale yesterday.










Looks like the same 9 1/2 as bandit posted a few days ago. The plane iron clamp puzzled me. It used a thumb screw to tighten the clamp instead of the traditional lever.

A little research indicated that these were made during WWII for the military. Anyone know if that is correct? It certainly looks different than the traditional 9 1/2.

Cost me $5. Good japanning. A little rust that evapo-rust should easily remove.


----------



## putty

good Job getting the price down to 5.00 from 20.00


----------



## Pimzedd

Putty, I had to drive to Athens to get it! I was going to Jacksonville so it was on my way. Went 30 min. before the end of the sale.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anyone pluck a prize or two (or three?) from Patrick's list this week? A couple of items were very tempting, but I was not a buyer this month… *SIGH*

He did have a nice #278 w/ original fence at a decent price. Hard to find w/ said fence AND depth stop, and the plane overall is one of the more versatile Stanley made (IMVHO). Added bonus: It's got a look only a mother could love.


----------



## Mosquito

Nothin' on the list for me this month either. I've only purchased 1 thing from the list in the past, though I tried once before that too (wasn't quick enough)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A bit of a lull in tool buying for me lately, truth be told. Hope it's a temporary thing.


----------



## Mosquito

Not so much for me lol

In the past month or so I've picked up 3 #45s (don't judge lol), a drill press (old Craftsman), and a set of Foley equipment (retoother, filer, and setter), as well as the remainder of my grandpa's non stationary tools from his shop.

Lots of stuff, but also need to offload some stuff too…

Good to have you back around here Smitty, I can't help but think your absence may have contributed to your lack of tool buying ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You're a Foley Aficionado now? Wow, that's a cottage industry of yore, isn't it! I'd love to venture into that world someday, now I know an expert. Good stuff.

I need to offload as well. Maybe when I come up to teach window glazing, we can sharpen a few handsaws with the Foley. Have to decide which of the 50+ panel saws I have by now get the attention. 

The layoff was self-imposed, and it was a good thing. That said, it's also good to be posting a bit again. Thanks.


----------



## dbray45

Mos - The retoother. did you get all of the toothing bars? I was lucky to get all of them except one.

The filer takes a bit of getting used to, have used it quite a bit. The setter, I have but not used, I use a manual one.

The two things that are easily lost are the spacer things that are used to set the saws to the bars. For the filer, I think I got the last ones Foley had.


----------



## Mosquito

I have 5 ratchet bars, so missing the "optional" ones, I guess. I don't have any of the gauges for setting the plate in the carriers.

The Filer is certainly a beast that will require some time to get the hang of for sure. I don't know that I plan on using the setter either, it was just included in the set. Honestly I didn't care much about the filer either, as I mainly wanted the retoother. I can sharpen by hand, but filing in new teeth isn't something high on my list of skills or enjoyed tasks


----------



## dbray45

Use the filer after you tooth a saw - does a great job. I think I have 5 - 16 tpi bars, about 10 of them. The nice thing about the finer teeth is that you can do variations but since the teeth on the ratchet are finer, they wear out faster.

The first one I did speaks for itself.










to this - after cleaning up -


----------



## Mosquito

My first mess around plate wasn't that bad with the filer, but it's certainly not good lol I got rip figured out pretty quickly, but cross cut requires a little more fiddling, it seems. Getting the feed just right seems to be the biggest sticking point in my early observations (lack of experience). Adjusting the feed to move it 2 teeth and just to the right spot to not murder the tool it's filing…. adventure! lol


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, Moss, I bought the Cincinnati circular spokeshave from the list.


----------



## TheFridge

And you still need my record 043 mos…


----------



## Mosquito

Not sure about "need", but definitely "want" lol


----------



## dbray45

Mos

Every now and then the filer doesn't advance auto-magically when in motor mode like it is supposed to so I do it manually. Probably a setting wrong. The manual is crucial for this device.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a manual printed and in a 3 ring binder  I'll also be using it manually, as the motor isn't working anyway


----------



## DanKrager

Mos and Dave, years ago I had the Foley "outfit" as you have, thinking I could supplement income with sharpening. Not. Carbide was hitting the streets, but I at least wanted to keep my stuff tip top. Could never trust the filer to advance properly and consistently. I tried slowing it down to help keep the machine steady, but then it stalled. Ended up putting a hand crank on it and then I could stop instantly if it didn't advance properly. With the wisdom of hindsight, I wonder now if filings were getting in the way here and there and causing extra friction on the "stabilizers" from time to time. There can be no backlash in the pawl swivel I learned. But other than that, never really did figure it out, but I hope you do!

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll have to check that out, Kevin. Congrats!


----------



## TheFridge

Oh yes mos… You need it… Don't lie to yourself…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think Der Leachmeister offered a 043 as well… Might want to check your price, Fridge. ;-)

Ooooo, and I seriously considered yelling "I'll Take It" re: that shave, Kevin! Nice pickup, tell us how you like it and post pics when you have it in hand!


----------



## theoldfart

Will do Smitty. Most of the MF cee-gars i looked at had marginal blades. The Cincinnati blade is almost untouched.


----------



## dbray45

My filer does have the hand crank and the motor. I have been using the crank, it takes longer but it keeps it right.

The setting has to be exactly right and if it is not toothed just prior, all it takes is one tooth to be off (too small or too large) and all of the teeth from then on are not going to file correctly. There is also the aspect of how tight the saw is being held to advance - too loose or too tight and it will not move accurately. When you think about it, there is a lot going on and the machine requires that every setting be correct to advance using the motor.


----------



## Mosquito

I know it's fiddly, and there's a lot going on, but it's still an impressive machine when you think about what it's doing… It's pretty easy to do by hand, but to make a mechanical device that can simulate that is kind of impressive


----------



## ColonelTravis

Need some expert guidance. This is my first minor jackpot - Stanley No. 2 in pretty nice condition for $5. Not a typo. Estate sale. Also got a 40 1/2 for $5. Collection was incredible for Texas. It's taken me more than two years to get my hand tools. If I'd gone to this thing at the start, I could have gotten every tool I needed in 10 minutes. Just don't see this kind of stuff where I am, especially at those prices. I was stunned.

Most japanning is still there, just surface rust and dust. No cracks, no nothing. Of all the old planes I've restored, I've never found one in this nice of a condition and I'm not even gonna use this thing. It's going on the shelf in a climate conditioned room.

Anyway, I think it's a Type 8 or 9? Agree? Disagree?


----------



## Johnny7

I say Type 7 (with a later blade of course)*

It is in remarkable shape-nice score

*I believe a type 9 has a different style of frog; and a type 8 should have one patent date on the lateral lever (which I don't see on yours)


----------



## ColonelTravis

Yeah the blade is throwing me, guess not original.

Reading more about 2s, Patrick Gore said Stanley didn't follow the typical changes like they did with other bench planes. Type study I used seems off. Maybe Type 12?


----------



## donwilwol

I'd guess a type 7 as well.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I have the definitive answer: it's a Type 'You Suck.'


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Colonel, I think you found a Leprechaun. Frog is definately pre 1902 and I cant see it as wearing out its original blade being in as good shape that it is in. Maybe the soles and frog were cast pre 1902 and fitted out as demand called for.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Ha, yeah I'll take that type, Bill.

Forgot to show a pic of the knob. It's not a low one, which is why I was thinking later Type. However, looking at it again, the knob is darker than the tote, so I wasn't keeping that in mind. You think that was a replacement? Or did they mix and match knobs/totes?


----------



## donwilwol

I'd say the knob was replaced.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Care to weigh in on the following?

I think that I'm finally ready to let go of a redundant plane or two so that I can put the proceeds towards greater needs (the two next planes will be a combo plane and an LAJ). I have a 606 (Type 6b, I believe) and a No 6 (Type 16, IIRC). Honestly, they both feel the same to me when taking shavings, so I'm thinking that I sell the 606 because it'll fetch a higher price.

The question is: what do you think the pricing disparity would be and, given that, would you do the same (sell the 606)?

Here's the 606 in question. The No 6 is in excellent shape, too.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd personally keep the 606 because it's harder to replace.


----------



## theoldfart

You won't get a premium price on that 606 because of the jointer gauge holes and what Don said, 606's are not an everyday plane.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Thanks Don.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I understand that the fence holes detract, but am I wrong in thinking that it could still sell relatively quickly in the $150+ neighborhood? As far as it being more difficult to replace, I fine with that - I'm not looking at it from a collecting standpoint, but from a using standpoint. Essentially, I'm looking to maximize what I can put towards new user planes unless the price discrepancy is so small that I just keep the Bedrock for gits and shiggles. For instance, if I could only expect $20 or $40 more for the 606, then I'd just keep it for the intangibles.


----------



## theoldfart

I would think $150 would be an ok price, Check with DonW for a more informed opinion, i just took a quick glance at fleabay.


----------



## donwilwol

I would think it would sell rather quickly a $150. I'd probably ask $185 -195 if it's fully tuned. You can always come down.

Make a nice fence for it and ask $225!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Okay, thanks much guys for the pricing input. Yeah, it's fully tuned, though the edge could use a little freshening. Maybe I'll get both the No 6 and 606 sharpened up and use them side-by-side again before listing either, but the possibility of financing a big chunk of an LAJ purchase is appealing.


----------



## Tim457

> Make a nice fence for it and ask $225!
> 
> - Don W


That's a good idea. Turn the possible negative into a selling point.


----------



## Mosquito

My .02 is sell the 606, you'd get more out of it than the #6, and more is more. Also, I don't have any bedrocks specifically because they're more expensive, and I know if I get one, I'll want one… of each lol


----------



## WillliamMSP

> My .02 is sell the 606, you d get more out of it than the #6, and more is more. Also, I don t have any bedrocks specifically because they re more expensive, and I know if I get one, I ll want one… of each lol
> 
> - Mosquito


So what you're saying is that you'd like to make an offer and save on shipping costs?


----------



## WhoMe

On that #2, the v logo blades usually meant a type 10 / 11 on the #3 or larger planes and the tall knob was a type 12/13 or later. The blade might be what they had in stick at the time. I'm thinking a later plane than a type 7, didn't early types have a different stamp on the lateral adjuster than the one pictured also? Interesting case, none the less. Oh and you suck big time. On both planes.


----------



## WhoMe

> My .02 is sell the 606, you d get more out of it than the #6, and more is more. Also, I don t have any bedrocks specifically because they re more expensive, and I know if I get one, I ll want one… of each lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Mos, just make it a rule that you don't buy any Stanley product that has 3 numerical digits in its part number. Problem solved.


----------



## Mosquito

ha, Bill, if the price is low enough I'm up for it  But no, I don't think I really need any bedrocks at this point


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, just make it a rule that you don t buy any Stanley product that has 3 numerical digits in its part number. Problem solved.
> 
> - WhoMe


That would block me from picking up a #444 though


----------



## theoldfart

mmmmmm 444, a Smitty special no doubt!


----------



## DanKrager

(he stands slowly, speaks softly)

Hello. 
- 
- 
- 
My name is Dan.
- 
- 
- 
I am a tool junkie.
- 
- 
- 
I may be slipping into collector status! Somebody HELP ME! I even rust hunted in Australia!
-
- 
- 
This arrived last week from out west. Not quite a "you suck" deal, but definitely for about 1/3 price.

































And now the Holy Grail from Australia, about $300 less than street price for incomplete units elsewhere.

























-
-
And the blokes who can break a golf ball in three layers of bubble wrap got it here in this flimsy box…everything intact, present and accounted for.








-
-
These are hand planes of my dreams. I am SO privileged to be able to handle, even use these wonderful old tools. I will have to wear gloves to use them because sweat won't do them any good.

DanK
(he grins ear to ear and sits down)


----------



## theoldfart

YOU SUCK, YOU SUCK, YOU SUCK,YOU SUCK,YOU SUCK,YOU SUCK,YOU SUCK,YOU SUCK,YOU SUCK,YOU SUCK etc.


----------



## DLK

Where were you? I'll will soon be in Newcastle for a month. Maybe I too shall Aussie rust hunt!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Whoa - nice.


----------



## JayT

I obviously need to expand my rust hunting grounds. Nice pick-ups, Dan.


----------



## Mosquito

What rust Jay? I don't think I saw any on anything Dan posted lol

And I don't think I'm even going to say You Suck, Dan. Nope. Won't do it.


----------



## JayT

> What rust Jay? I don t think I saw any on anything Dan posted lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Well, Dan said he was rust hunting:



> Somebody HELP ME! I even rust hunted in Australia!
> 
> - Dan Krager


So, if he finds stuff like that while hunting rust, I'm going to copy. Just 'cause you are hunting rust doesn't mean you won't find other game to take home.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm…this is what I wind up with when hunting rust….









Buffalo Forge No. 50 ( $8)

The only plane out there saturday, was a wood bodied try plane, without a tote…..$25….pass.


----------



## donwilwol

Collector status is an upgrade!!

I once stuck enough hand planes in my checked bag, I as sure I'd be flagged for over the 75# limited. It must have just made it.

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## DanKrager

It might be misleading as posted. It was a "virtual" trip via Australian Ebay. Guy was getting rid of a lot of collector grade stuff. Probably all gone now, but I couldn't say anything…hope you can understand.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

DanK, doesn't play(share) well with others.

We expect a pictorial on the use of the aforementioned not rusty rust hunt triumph!


----------



## DanKrager

If you want to come back to visit, I'd sure let you use it!. It's a lot bigger than I expected.

The first thing it does is build its own house…
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Bigger than you expected? But Dan, there's another of those in Southern Illinois, and I thought you'd been here for a visit once!

CONGRATS, BTW! Welcome to the #444 Owners Guild!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Was it something I said?


----------



## DanKrager

No, Smitty. You're good. And I'm not THAT sensitive….Just been hanging out elsewhere without paying attention. Head full of ideas and outdoor work stacked up weighing on my mind. Thank you for the Guild membership! LOL.

Really, though, I don't remember seeing it first hand at your place. Have slept since then…. I think I visited not long before you got it. I remember the splash when you did get the 444 though, and I watched your video over and over. Thank you for that instruction. I've stopped by a couple times since then and fairly recently, but no one was home. We may have to arrange for a shop time to cut some dovetails together.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

I think Smitty had the 444 for just a little while when I met you both. He brought it along so I could see it and a mighty impressive thing it is!

If you two old codgers are going to get together I may have to make another road trip, after all who ever heard of old codgers getting together and not having an old fart floating around!


----------



## DanKrager

You'd certainly be welcome, Kevin. It'd be fun. 
DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The shop is always open, Kevin. And Dan, that'd be a fine time!


----------



## donwilwol

Three kids in the school yard (back before it was a felony)
" Look, my dad gave me a pocket knife" 
"Whoo, you got a pocket knife?"

Some how that came to mind. It might be some #444 jealousy workin!


----------



## DanKrager

I downloaded the manual for the 444 and the only thing it says about angles is that the wall of the dovetail (i.e. the fence holds the plane) 20° off vertical. The blades are a compound skew (very difficult to measure) 
and I was wondering what angles to use for sharpening. Apparently, the previous owner did not know much about planes because the blades were sharpened at 30° cutting angle and they are bedded at 35°. They would skate beautifully, but not cut until I boldly resharpened one to 25° (guessing at the other two angles) and then it was a whole different story. Is there any references that tell what angles to sharpen them? 
It works like a dream when everything is right….first trial joint. Press fit when run to the stops! No glue required in this one….ever! The tiny gap is because I didn't shoot the end of the board and it is slightly off. 

















DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Pretty cool Dan and neat that you got the first joint spot on.


----------



## DanKrager

Beginner's luck.

Does anyone recognize these little irons?










DanK


----------



## ColonelTravis

Dan you got that 444 from Australia?


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, bottom one is from a Clifton shoulder plane.


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, Australia. Lucky it got here with no losses. Box had open gaps and was crinkled. Took about three weeks.

Thanks, Kevin. Don't have one so the blade is available.

Smitty's blog talks about a 7 1/2° angle on the skew, and so does the manual, but mine measured and lined up nicely right at 10°, sharp edge parallel to blade of T-bevel, as it cut "O". When I sharpened one blade, I made sure this angle was preserved and only the cutting relief angle was changed by 5° to get a shaving. When installed, the cutting edge was very parallel to the tiny sole(s). I haven't measured the slope of the sole…should do that.

Am trying to find dimensions on the wooden box these came in. I thought I saw somewhere a fitted interior, but I can't seem to locate that yet. Help is appreciated.

DanK
Edit: the box size is in the manual 10 1/4×5 1/4×5 which I presume is OD.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Short answer, not to my knowledge. When one of my cutters was being 'difficult,' I set it in the body of the plane repeatedly while grinding little by little to get the edge uniformly 'crowning' the plane's sole. That said, the cutter box has a reference angle marked on it.

Beautiful first run, Dan! Seriously! Spurs must be wicked sharp, and set in place well to do that shoulder work. Very cool.

Edit: I can measure the box.


----------



## donwilwol

Is there anything close to the #444 in new production either wood or metal.


----------



## DanKrager

The spurs were very sharp and required no attention. Puzzling because the blades were not well sharpened but had been "honed". If they wear down, is there any way to keep them rotated? The screw thread direction is not helpful to that on one side.

There are wooden "dovetail" planes available and it doesn't look like an insurmountable challenge to make them. Two different ones would be required, one for the groove and one for the tail. This site looks very informative.

DanK


----------



## ColonelTravis

Smitty is this you?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ yep!

So is this:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's a problem, keeping spurs deployed in use…


----------



## ColonelTravis

Awesome, thanks.
You 444 people are making me jealous!


----------



## CO_Goose

I'm going to need a little help from my friends. This was a Craigslist find, it was listed with a lot of wrenches, hammers, saws and one forlorn chisel, this really weird looking wood plane. The man that I bought it from said that he was just displaying it, and that it came from his Great Uncle's house after he died, and he was at least 70. I was attracted by the interesting look to this plane.




























It is 9" long and 2 1/8" wide, similar to a #4










No markings on the blade that I can see, but there is a nice layer of protective rust.

After using my Google-Fu on it, I believe that it is a Birmingham Tool Co., manufactured between 1885 and 1890. But I can't find any markings on it anywhere, and the screws are pretty rusted stuck. The best I can find is a book on feePay that is purported to be a reprint of the manufactures brochure, but no other information.

Does anyone have any more information on this plane?

Thanks
Goose


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think your ID is correct, I've seen that plane before. Don W might have primary source data on it, he'll check in occasionally. OR check his site, timetestedtools.com


----------



## donwilwol

Nice Birmingham. If it's for sale let me know. Very cool!!

http://www.timetestedtools.net/category/hand-planes/birmingham-or-b-planes/


----------



## donwilwol

And I now know what numbers these planes are.


----------



## WillliamMSP

So much for my Stanley No 6 vs 606 conundrum - I accidentally won a MF 18 on the 'bay, so that'll probably be my keeper. By 'accidentally,' I mean that I threw in a bid because I couldn't just let the other guy win it at a measly 22 bucks, could I? (Apologies if that was you!  )


----------



## donwilwol

Another problem solved by a Millers Falls!!


----------



## bandit571

> And I now know what numbers these planes are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W


Saw that pamplet on the bay last night…...


----------



## onoitsmatt

I picked up this Langdon (Rogers) miter plane at an auction yesterday. I was hopeful it would sell cheap, but there were a few other bidders on it that had some idea of its worth. Still got a great deal on it though.




























The irons on this are 1/4" thick.










Here it is next to a #7









And yes, it is insanely hot in my shop today.









Happy Father's day, all!


----------



## donwilwol

Nice score !!


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah Bill, was just going to say you must have made up your mind, since I see the 606 on Craigslist lol


----------



## realcowtown_eric

My find of the day was this sweetheart 608










Had it all cleaned up and shiney, but buddy drooled all over it. The downside of it is that the bottom os slightly concave, but right now I'll just dwell on the upside of finding it.

Eric


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Yeah Bill, was just going to say you must have made up your mind, since I see the 606 on Craigslist lol
> 
> - Mosquito


It's a little messed up when you set off your own rss feed, innit? "Oh, a Bedrock! Wait - that's mine."


----------



## Mosquito

lol yeah


----------



## CO_Goose

> My find of the day was this sweetheart 608
> 
> The downside of it is that the bottom os slightly concave, but right now I ll just dwell on the upside of finding it.
> 
> Eric


Nice find!


----------



## theoldfart

Matt, those are hard to come by so great score. If I ever get the chance I intend to get one.


----------



## JayT

Mmmmmm. End grain curlies.










That is all, carry on.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Niiiiiice. Is that a shooter that you made?


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned this "Thing" up over the past week…









Has "CORSAIR USA" on the toe.









While this was cast, there is a stamped one on the heel..









Made in USA. Strange frog, too..









Designed for a single bolt, to hold it to that big rib. Cleaned what was left of the black paint off the handles, and left them for the next owner to finish up. 









Sole had surface rust, but no pitting. Was also flat.

A few years back, I picked a red version of one of these, reground the edge to at least an 8" radius, and it is still a very good scrub plane, just 14" long, is all. Frog has never moved in all that use. Maybe someone else can do the same for this newest one. Old iron was in bad shape, replaced with a better Dunlap. On both of these.

May keep the iron and maybe a few cutters can be made from it?


----------



## JayT

> Niiiiiice. Is that a shooter that you made?
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Yes, that's the prototype shooting plane from last year's plane swap. TerryR got the other one.


----------



## terryR

Probably time to re-sharpen since my curlies aren't as long as Jay's.
But the surface left behind is perfect! Thanks, JayT!!!


----------



## ColonelTravis

The JayT Special! Love that thing. I have not been able to get a transitional frog for my shooter for months for various frustrating and unavoidable reasons. I am 99.99% sure I will be able to get one this weekend and finally finish this thing.

Just got a hunk of brass to make a 40 1/2 lever cap, since they are impossible to find not attached to a 40 1/2. I'm up for the challenge. The only issue, and it's not a huge problem, is that I ordered 1/2" thick brass instead of 3/8" because no one on eBay sold 3/8" in the dimensions I wanted. I could have ordered a foot of it from a metal co. but I'm a cheap-o and didn't want to spend the money for a foot of brass, I don't know what I'd use the rest for. Anyway, I sliced of a bit with a HF $19.99 sawzall knockoff (but reliable for the past several years, nice purchase.) Didn't slice in a straight line, so after a looooooooooooooong time at the belt sander it's a wee bit under 3/8 but it will work.

I'll post more later but here's the lever cap before it's a lever cap. Kind of following Derek Cohen's lever cap guide.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## WillliamMSP

I've been keeping an eye on low-angle block planes with adjustable mouths on ebay. One particular Stanley 65 looked promising, but upon further scrutiny, it appeared to have a crack in the sole, at the corner of the mouth. I sent a message/question to the seller. Paraphrased response was, "oh wow - you're right. Honestly, I hadn't noticed that until now."

First, "honestly" almost precedes a lie and second, the dude still hasn't bothered to amend his item description, two days later. Bastard.


----------



## DLK

So far I think you can only ascertain that the dude (or dudette) is unobservant and lazy. I am not sure bastard is called for, but maybe.


----------



## donwilwol

Bill, I have a 60 1/2 that I'll be selling cheap. It has a chip behind the mouth and is missing the eccentric lever, which can be easily found.


----------



## CO_Goose

> - Don W


Very Nice Don. Waiting to see the rest of it!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Cool, Don! I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## bandit571

Have a Cordovan 60-1/2 with box…..just saying…


----------



## WillliamMSP

I hate to admit it, Bandit, but I'm not terribly fond of the color. Well, lemme rephrase - I hate to admit that I'm vain enough to let color/aesthetics play a role in tool selection.


----------



## DLK

I think you could fix the colour.


----------



## bandit571

These are my two low angle planes









The Cordovan Stanley, and a Millers Falls No. 56B









Basically…twins? ( the Cordovan came with it's original box, too)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don't even think about painting that Cordivan. Send it to me before resorting to that, okay?


----------



## bandit571

Keeping it, along with the Stanley Cordovan 9-1/2…....a cordovian leather colour…..Red-brown.


----------



## DLK

Painting was a joke, BTW.


----------



## woodcox

Hmm. That is a strategic place for a pit or void in the casting to show up. 









Oh, wait…


----------



## j1212t

Need advice from my fellow woodworkers. I am going to buy my second good handplane now and I have been having a very difficult time trying to choose one.

my only real quality handplane is a Veritas LA Jack with a 38 and 25 degree blade. I have a crappy USSR reporduction of a stanley 4 which I have gotten to work to varying degrees, I also own a wooden coffin smoother and a woden jointer which work fine.

So initially I was thinking of getting the Veritas LA smoother which uses the same 2 1/4 blades as the jack, which would also get me a 50 degree blade, so I would effectively have 25 38 and 50 degree blades for both planes. But for the last week I have been thinking that maybe my next should be a block plane, since I have nothing in that range.

So what would you do, given that my resources are limited and no good after market planes are to be had in my neck of the woods.

I work in solid wood mostly and I have 8 frame and panel doors coming up, and I love me some dovetails where a block plane seems the better option. So what would you do? I am going to get both in the end, but my current budget is more or less 1 big ticket item per year.

Also, if it is the block plane, should I start with the VERITAS Skew Block Plane (seems like it would give me a lot of versatility) or a regular one?

Any and all help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jack, jointer, smoother; that's the priority I'd suggest. But reality has a way of butting into the discussion too, so let's go there for a second.

-If your stock is straight and true, you don't need a jointer. Maybe you do that level of stock prep with machines you're good without a jointer. If not, longer stock (4' and longer) really does benefit from a #8 jointer plane.

-The allure of a smoother is understandable, and everyone that uses handplanes regularly has a go-to smoother in their till. If you're looking to get final finishes from the blade vs. sandpaper, or looking to minimize sanding, then the smoother makes sense.

-You mention a block, and that seems to be where you're headed. L-N block planes are loved by all that use them, and would be a great choice.










I didn't hit on any of the Veritas-specific portions of your post, but then I don't have any Veritas planes. I do own a vintage Stanley skew block and find it's not what I thought it'd be in terms of 'o-wow!' functionality. In other words, it's easy enough to skew a block plane and not have a skew'd cutter to sharpen.

Some things to consider.


----------



## j1212t

Yeah I forgot to mention it - a jointer doesn't really enter the discussion for me, since I use a planer if I do need some heavy lifting done, and the stock I use is pretty small, so if I need to hand plane a jack will do me just fine.

The reason I am asking about the skew block plane is because the veritas has one side open, so you could use it as a rabbeting plane. That is the main reason it caught my eye (http://www.fine-tools.com/skew-block-plane.html)

Also - unfortunately LN is not available here.


----------



## TheFridge

Jake, to me a block plane is kinda like the jack plane of smaller work. It's hard to do without one or another.

As far as a LAJ goes, I am a firm believer in chipbreakers and their use in limiting tearout so I haven't seen a need for one. I went the route of a 4-1/2 w 55 degree frog for smoothing squirrelly grain.

+ everything smitty said

Edit: I have veritas skew rabbet block great at what it does but you'd have to get another iron and camber the edges to have a block good for general use. Otherwise the open end would dig in and leave tracks.


----------



## j1212t

> Edit: I have veritas skew rabbet block great at what it does but you d have to get another iron and camber the edges to have a block good for general use. Otherwise the open end would dig in and leave tracks.
> 
> - TheFridge


OK - that's what I needed to hear, i thought it was too good to be true, so if I was to get a block plane it would have to be a regular one. I already have the LAJ, I don't know why I chose that over the regular one - probably because I saw Tom Fidgen use it so much in his videos. 

So the main use for a block plane for me would be planing the end grain on my dovetailed corners and trimming hardwood banding if I was using plywood. But that seems would be it… Of course I would use my smoother for that as well, my DT's are usually 6-12" wide panels, so could I effectively plane end grain with a smoother there.

As you can see, that's why I asked you guys, because I always think myself in a corner. Paralysis by analysis.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

. You don't see these roll across ebay very often, !


----------



## TheFridge

I still use my rabbeting block on pretty much anything that is less than its width.

A block plane is good for tight spots, chamfering or easing edges, all kinds of good stuff.

Edit: if I don't need a plane for a current or near future project then I spend as much as my wife will let me get away with at that moment in time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 for 'all kinds of good stuff.'


----------



## JKMDETAIL

Turtle, go for it. With all the big bucks you make.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

@JK, can you email me your credit card info ?

@ Jake, You can clean those dovetails with your LAJ.
My recommendation would be block, then smoother. None will do you much good unless you have a good sharpening setup first. For a smoother I would recommend LN first, # 3 or 4 1/2. iff you want something cheaper I would go For keen kutter K series bedrock for the best bang for the buck.

As far as blocks go this picture from left to right shows what I reach for first. The little 102 cost me $3 and I keep it set for a fine cut.


----------



## CL810

Jake,

I as well rarely use my skew block plane. Wish I'd never bought it and I got it cheap on Lee Valley 2nd's sale. That L-N block is a peach. Any good smoother is worth is weight in gold. I have the Veritas bevel up smoother and my only knock is it's bulkier and heavier than I like for a lot of smoother work. I go 50-50 with a regular #4.


----------



## j1212t

Thanks Turtle

I have a good sharpening set up, that's one of the things I picked up when I was across the pond in the states.

I am green with envy every time I see you guys and your aftermarket stuff in here. Nothing on this scale I'd available in Europe, almost non existent in my neck of Europe. I have seen 1 Stanley original and that was priced at like a million…. if anyone here is selling on ebay or sinilar and shipping to Europe I will gladly buy from you guys. But so far I don't know of any.

And that's why I am limited to brand new and Veritas, because the few LN new ones are 2x the price.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Jake, I buy and sell Quite a bit and alot of times just try newer stuff out to see what I think of them. Saying that, most of what I have is for sale. If something in this bunch interest you you can send me a message and Ill sell it to you for what I have in it, plus shipping cost.


----------



## ShaneA

TC, is that a 604? My recently committed suicide by leaping off the bench.


----------



## TheFridge

What 4-1/2 do you grab first if you need one TC?


----------



## DLK

Let me guess "the sharpest one". LOL. (I only say that because my go to Stanley 4 1/2 failed me today but my Miller Falls 10 saved the day. Tiime to sharpen I guess.)


----------



## donwilwol

I've got this set,. http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=65373&cat=1,41182,48942

And use them quit frequently.


----------



## donwilwol

For this of you who have don't frequent the ttt forum, here is my next two projects. I'm pretty excited about these acquisitions. They are both quit rare.

A Metallic Plane Co Plow, and a Birmingham.


----------



## bandit571

Still learning to use this one..









Stanley #45 SW from Roxton Pond,QUE, Canada…....set up to cut dados….









Not too bad…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Metallic plough is chub-worthy, a glorious piece of Old Arn!! More pics, pls!!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

@ Fridge,  The LN is a step above the LV but slightly. Both have that solid feel when taking thin shavings with no skipping and skating. The WR #4 really suprised me, I bought it secondhand but still sealed in the plastic bag, honed the blade and chipbreaker and polished the edges and it won me over with the fit, finish and use.

That Birmingham will be a Gem Don, a great find !


----------



## donwilwol

Pictures added of the latest Birmingham #101 (thanks CO_Goose)

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/27/birmingham-plane-co/


----------



## CO_Goose

You're Welcome Don.
It Looks GREAT!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Very cool. Does it look like the body/frog/totes is one casting, or is there some welding going on?


----------



## palaswood

I just saw this listed on ebay "Unusual large Record bullnose bench plane". lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

So Dreamy (not)!!


----------



## theoldfart

Unique plane= unique shaving


----------



## TechRedneck

Hi guys! Been a long time since I was on LJ's! Just wanted to drop in and say hi to my old buddies DonW, Smitty, ShaneA and the rest. Looked at Al's profile and looks like he has been busy like me. One of these days I'm going to give him a call and drop in, he is only 2 hrs south of me.

Been busy in the shop over the past year or so, finished a large cherry dresser and some end tables for my daughter and a big Cherry sewing center for the wife. (yes pictures.. I know)

The handplane collection has grown quite a bit and I have to say nearly everything I have learned came from this forum. At one point in the early days of this rather large thread, I could say I read every post. Holy crap! Had to skip to the bottom.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey Mike !! Long time, no see is right! Hate to break the news, but you're gonna have to read all you missed…


----------



## TechRedneck

Just spent the past hour going through the furniture maker thread and "state of the shop", man you guys have been busy and I see a lot of really nice stuff!

I would be here for days catching up! much better than watching the crap on TV however.


----------



## lysdexic

> .....but you re gonna have to read all you missed…
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


This idea right here is one of the reasons I stayed away. I was over 3000 posts behind. I wanted to read them all, really. Now that I skipped to the end I feel liberated and ready to join the conversation.

It is good to hear from you Mike.


----------



## donwilwol

its really been the same conversation, just pick up where you left off


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, we got guys dropping back in from hiatus. Nice, once we have an Al, Hog, or Dan Case sighting it will be like deja vu, all over again.


----------



## TechRedneck

Yea Scott, I actually started reading the posts (bout a few thousand back) and just said screw it.

Hey Shane and Smitty, good to hear from you! Don… Your Wordpress site has really improved! nice..










Little pipe rack from some left-over spalted cherry. First coat of tung oil. These were the smallest little dovetails I have ever attempted by hand but they turned out ok I guess.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That's solid stuff, and yes the dovetails look very good indeed!


----------



## donwilwol

Nice looking rack Mike.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, got to hear more about that plough plane! Is most of the content on it going to be on your website? I saw it appear there, haven't been back for detail but will. It looks very cool; an almost modern feel to it, with all the smooth lines it's kinda art deco-ish (I know that seems strange to me, too).


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I plan to do a post on it. Its pretty cool in person. According to Smith, there isn't a patent for it.


----------



## Mosquito

that is a sweet plow plane Don +1 on want want more info


----------



## bandit571

Resaw at work..









Cutting down the last few of the non-treated 4×4 s…..









Sooo, now I need to plane these things flat, which plane to use…









I have an Ohio No.0-7, and a pair of Stanley No.7c, t-9 ( one with replacement handles)....
But, i have these smaller planes as well..









A Stanley No. 5c, a Stanley No. 5-1/2, T-17, or a Stanley No.6c, T-10? Might give each a try…...still have some sawing to do….


----------



## donwilwol

CIRCA 1876 METALLIC PLANE CO. PLOW PLANE

Now posted.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Where's the Money Shot, Yoda? ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

In due time. One of the rods needed some help, so it'll be back in a bit. This one is definitely going to be tested.


----------



## DanKrager

here ya go, guys. Knock yourselves out!

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

I thought I just posted this...

DanK

I did, I did thee a puddy tat.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I really find that to be a very sharp looking tool. Love the clean lines. Doesn't have the Victorian look at all, does it!


----------



## MikeUT

I came across this plane and was taken back by the beauty of this plane. It's stears patent plane. The sole of the plane is inlaid with rosewood, what a work of art! It's already at $50 with several days left. I'm guessing it will soon be out of my range, I have too many planes on my wish list to invest too heavily in a single plane.

Any guesses on the sell price? The winner gets a gold star!

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/311654082096


----------



## DLK

I did look at it back when it was at $30, now its $55, but refrained from bidding with so many days left. 
Now I think it will be out my my price range.


----------



## donwilwol

The Steers was on my watch list to. My guess is it will go in the $300 range.


----------



## bandit571

Random Plane Porn:









Have some pine to plane down from a resaw..









The before..









During..









And the after. Been trying out all three of these "little" planes…









The 0-7 sings a bit, though..









Since the iron that was broken has been welded back together.

Have also used a Stanley #5, and a Millers Falls/Craftsman #3C BB 
Had four blanks from a 4×4, 3 are done, I have the 5/8" thick one left to do…..maybe 1/2" by the time it is done…


----------



## MikeUT

> The Steers was on my watch list to. My guess is it will go in the $300 range.
> 
> - Don W


I was guessing $300-400 but that is a complete shot in the dark. I have next to no knowledge about the Steers other than a blurb on Patrick's Blook and Gore. It would be interesting to find a history on the company and find out how long it would take a worker to do the dovetail work on the sole.


----------



## donwilwol

Steers Planes were made by Brattle Tool Company from about 1880-1887 in Brattleboro VT.


----------



## bandit571

Iron says this is a Fulton. Size is a #3. Knob has a turned ring around the bottom..









A far cry from what came in the door today…









Didn't take too long. Rear handle is a replacement….









Frog seat looks like…I-I-I Steel adjuster wheel.


----------



## warrenkicker

Thought I would document the differences between the Stanley and Craftsman 78 I have. The Stanley is a sweetheart while the Craftsman has the wavy logo. The basic differences I see are in the handle, the horn on the front of the Craftsman, the blade adjuster on the Stanley while the Craftsman has none, the spur on the Stanley versus the slitter on the Craftsman, and the smaller lever cap on the Craftsman. 
Both need some work still


----------



## DLK

The craftsman 78 you post is in fact a Sargent 79 (made for Craftsman). Note also where the depth adjustment screw hole is and how that affects the depth stop. There is also the number 79 stamped on the back of the depth stop and the fence. The threading of the fence rood and the depth screw will be different too.

Now I have a Craftsman 78 that looks identical to the Stanley 78, but I now think was made by Miller Falls.
Here are some pictures I had taken earlier. I can post more if you want. I also have a Sargent made 79 that is exactly like yours, but not made for craftsman.


----------



## donwilwol

Some Sunday morning plowing


----------



## DLK

Don W. I need to add a woodie like that to my filister/dado/rabbet/plow plane collection.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got 2 I'm thinking of selling. This one and one with no blades. I am starting to have a serious space issue!


----------



## DanKrager

DonW, can you put up a picture of the one with no blade, please? I have a wooden skew rabbet plane that needs parts, a brass depth gauge system and a fence like pictured. If yours is not a collector's model, then maybe a parts swap is OK. If it looks like it could work and you're OK with it, I'll send PM to confirm dims on the brass parts and fence rod spacing. It's a long shot, but it would get me off TDC if it works.

DanK


----------



## donwilwol

Different fence altogether on the other one Dan. I blades hope to get this one working, but they were to wide. This really only need the blades, and some work on the small wedges.


----------



## DLK

Go for it Dan. I can wait.


----------



## DanKrager

Nope, not close enough match. Rods are different style…mine are round. I wouldn't step in front of you anyway, DonK. I thought you had interest in the other one! Maybe both? I'm accumulating brass to machine the depth stop from scratch…chances of finding a fit are slim and none. There are no visible marks on my plane if I remember right.

DanK


----------



## donwilwol

Dan, post a picture of the depth stop. I do have some parts planes out there I have kept, just in case! I don't have a fence though.


----------



## DanKrager

OK, Thanks DonW. I'll try to remember to dig it out and post a picture of it. I thought I had one but I can't find it. 
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

> The Steers was on my watch list to. My guess is it will go in the $300 range.
> 
> - Don W
> 
> I was guessing $300-400 but that is a complete shot in the dark. I have next to no knowledge about the Steers other than a blurb on Patrick s Blook and Gore. It would be interesting to find a history on the company and find out how long it would take a worker to do the dovetail work on the sole.
> 
> - MikeUT


I guess the tote repair scared everyone away. It will look good in my collection.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

You got a steal on that Don !

This Birmingham still has 8 1/2 days left: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112058638118?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow, that birmingham plane is super unique. I wonder how well it works?


----------



## Tim457

> I guess the tote repair scared everyone away. It will look good in my collection.
> - Don W


The force is strong with this one. Nice find.


----------



## benchbuilder

Hello fellow LJ,
Just a note to say THANKS for all the info you have provided here. I can now use a hand plane to mate two boards faster than the time it takes to move the joiner out to use. And its more fun.
Your never too old to learn something new!!!!!!!


----------



## Plain

And you can surface 4×8 ' table top without regard for the jointer width or save a ton of money on sandpaper.


----------



## donwilwol

> You got a steal on that Don !
> 
> This Birmingham still has 8 1/2 days left: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112058638118?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


That's been on my watch list since the day it posted. It would fit nicely with the rest of my Birmingham's but I have a feeling it's going well above my budget. It's already getting close and there is still 8 days left 

It's pretty cool though.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I still cant get it thru my thick head why someone would even run the bid up being 8 days out. I never bid on anything till the hour of sale to see if I can fish anybody watching out, or in the last few seconds to put in my top price.


----------



## bandit571

Turned me nose up at a plane over the weekend..

Looked about long enough to be a #33 or so
Body was spray painted a gray colour..primer?
Two thick steel mending plates, one per side, were screwed in place around the mouth opening..

Turned this "thing" over, saw were the body had broken in half at the mouth opening..laid it back down, looked at the price tag…....$20! Hmmm, not today, sorry.


----------



## donwilwol

> I still cant get it thru my thick head why someone would even run the bid up being 8 days out. I never bid on anything till the hour of sale to see if I can fish anybody watching out, or in the last few seconds to put in my top price.
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


I agree. And I hate these 9 day auctions. WTH? It forces people to snipe.


----------



## DLK

Only 22d 22h left on one I am looking at. O.K. its a BIN/make a best offer. But why would a best offer be accepted with 22 days to go.


----------



## Mosquito

Sometimes people just want it gone, have a number in mind, and if you hit you get it. I've thrown some offers in early on and gotten a deal before. All depends on the seller


----------



## JayT

If anyone is interested, I'm starting a blog about building a Transitional Infill Shooting Plane similar to those done for last year's swap.


----------



## DLK

Does anyone know if the router plane bits that Veritas sells and claims will fit the Stanley #71 router planes (with the height-adjustment nut inverted) will also fit the Miller falls, Sargent, or Record router planes? I am shopping for a router plane with height adjustment. (if you have one for sale p.m. me.)


----------



## theoldfart

Yes they will Don. I've used them on an Englsh Stanley, a US Stanley and a Millers Falls.


----------



## DLK

Cool. That opens up my search a bit. I already have all the veritas bits. I'd just like a router plane with blade height adjustment. (I have a type 2 Stanley 71.)


----------



## theoldfart

I'm at a concert right now but let me check. I think I have an extra, just not sure if it's an open or closed throat.


----------



## DLK

> I m at a concert right now but let me check. I think I have an extra, just not sure if it s an open or closed throat.
> 
> - theoldfart


Great. Its good to beat the e-bay rake if we can.


----------



## Mosquito

Anybody here feel like they need a Siegley No. 6? It needs work for now, but I may end up cleaning it up soon and listing it elsewhere on this site or eBay. Figured I'd offer it up here first. If interested shoot me a PM with what you'd think would be fair


----------



## theoldfart

Don, I do have an extra Stanley 71 1/2.

















It has one cutter but not the one shown. I put in the Veritas 1/4 to show it works.

PM if your interested.


----------



## DLK

Whats the advantage of the open throat model anyway?


----------



## TheFridge

Supposed to be able to see your work better or something. I'm a closed throat man myself…


----------



## DLK

Sargent has a series of rabbet planes: 196,197,198 which cut rabbets of size 1", 1 1/4", 1 1/2" respectively.

My question is: Why these widths? What where there purpose?

I think Stanley also has a sequence of rabbet planes in these widths.


----------



## bandit571

^ Door jambs…


----------



## DLK

Ah.. yes.. Thanks bandit.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Didn't someone on LJ build their own low angle jack? I could have sworn I saw that here and can't find it. Thinking about also trying that, don't know if it's an easy thing to do with my limited skills.


----------



## DLK

Mafe made a low angle shoulder plane.


----------



## DLK

I need to make a Sargent 79 fence rod. Starting with a 9/32 diameter rod (~ 3 inches long) I first need to turn the last 1/4 inches or so of the rod down to 0.245 diameter.


Can I do this with a drill press and a file?

(I have the die to turn the threads.)


----------



## donwilwol

> Didn t someone on LJ build their own low angle jack? I could have sworn I saw that here and can t find it. Thinking about also trying that, don t know if it s an easy thing to do with my limited skills.
> 
> - ColonelTravis


There is one. I can't find it again either. It was made from a Sargent base that was milled.


----------



## terryR

DonK, can you hold it with your lathe?
jacobs chuck?


----------



## DanKrager

Combo, for lack of equipment and need at the time, I did just what you're thinking about doing. The result was less than stellar. The hardest part is getting a clean, square shoulder because the file wanders in the start. A "tool" rest block can help. Flexing from the pressure of the file is another problem because it works the stem loose from the chuck (and that is also why router bits should never be used in a drill press three jaw chuck). A solution to both problems could be a "tool rest" block with a hole in it to match the original diameter of the rod and laying the file flat on the tool rest use the edge to cut a clean shoulder. Then adjust the quill for the next pass until you have the length you need for threading. Of course the rod would start longer than needed but the "bearing" end can quickly be cut off.

DanK


----------



## ColonelTravis

Right - that was it, Don. Thanks. I'm looking at my 605 1/2 base and I can't tell exactly what the bed angle is. 25? Grinding that down could be a chore.


----------



## bandit571

The OP had it sent out to a machine shop. The "new" bed was milled to 12 degrees, I think. he added a couple pins across the body, one being the rest of the bed, and the other to hold a cap iron in place.


----------



## donwilwol

There was talk on that thread about finding a Bedrock type body instead of milling one. Thee are several types of planes who use that type.


----------



## DLK

> DonK, can you hold it with your lathe?
> jacobs chuck?
> 
> - terryR


Looks like I can buy a Headstock Mount Drill Chuck for $29.
What tool do I use to mill the steel? What should I buy?
What steel should I use, O1 9/32 diameter drill rod?

Do they make a Jacobs chuck to attach to a 1" 8 tpi headstock ? 
I have a Jacobs chuck on a 1/2 straight shank that fits in my post drill. Can I grip it with the nova chuck?


----------



## warrenkicker

What about cutting the rod flush on the end and tapping a hole in it to insert a threaded stud into the rod perhaps with some red loctite to end up with a rod with a set of threads sticking out of the end? It will get you where you need to get without some of the hassle of squaring that face and undercutting the end so you will have those full threads.


----------



## donwilwol

I'd do what Warren said.


----------



## DLK

I am not very experienced with metal work so forgive me for asking simple questions but for Warren's idea does it mean I should:


buy a 1/4-22 tpi tap, drill and hand tap a 1/4 -22 tpi hole in 9/32 drill rod, use the 1/4-22 tpi die I have to make a hand threaded stud to be locked into the the drill rod with red loctite. (Do I buy a pug tap or regular tap. Either is about $25.) or


buy a hardware store 1/4-20 tap, , drill and hand tap a hole into 9/32 drill rod. Make a stud with 1/4-20 thread on one end, but smooth on the other end. Use red loctite to secure in the drill rod, then tap the smooth end of the stud with the 1/4-22 tpi die. ( can probably get a 1/4-20 tap locally for about $7.)

Why not use 5 min epoxy instead of red loctite?


Could I just make a 1/4 inch diameter stud that is 22 tpi threaded on one end. Drill a 1/4 diameter smooth hole 
into the 9/32 drill rod and glue into the drill rod the made stud with epoxy?

More naive questions.

Do I buy W1, A2 or O1 drill 9/32 rod? These seem to be my optionss.

Finally how do I make sure the drilling stays centered? Do I do this in a series of smaller diameter drilled holes?

I will also need to drill a small hole crosswise through the rod on the opposite end. How do I make sure the drill bit does not walk off the center?

Can I use light machine oil (say 3 in one oil) to lubricate the drilling?

Sorry for all the metal work questions.


----------



## bandit571

Option #3….nhplaneparts.com ask for the rod that fits the Sargent version of the 78 About the cost of that fancy tap…...


----------



## terryR

Oh, there's one for sale online? that may be the easiest choice. 

Me, I'd rather own that tap, and make it myself. But a metal lathe chuck makes it easy for me. Any tool to shape the steel to desired diameter, carbide, HSS. carbide preferred.

I think warren is trying to make it easier for you to get clean, working threads. No need to shape the shoulder near the end of the threads.

I would recommend threading the joint between the short stud and rod. any adhesive. You need a center drill bit to truly drill on center, and lube.


----------



## DLK

> Oh, there s one for sale online? that may be the easiest choice.
> 
> - terryR


Where did you see one online?
The only one I have found Sold on e-bay sold on Oct 05, 2013.

Incidentally I did buy one (not from nhplaneparts), but I was shipped one with MF-threads, i.e. 30 tpi.

Bandit I will try asking nhplaneparts if they can find one.. It maybe the cheaper route.


----------



## donwilwol

I have done something similar by chucking the rod in a cordless drill and using a bench grinder (I really need a metal lathe don't i) and turned the end down smaller. Its not perfect and there is some hand work after.


----------



## terryR

Don, I'd offer to shape one for you, but don't have the correct tap.

I was hoping to offer custom stuff like this for vintage tools, but have discovered that I need more metal working tools. trying to work metal with woodworking tools is a waste of time.

Now, IF i can get the new shop finished, and 3000 feet of fencing tight, and running water across the street to our barn, and…......I'll have more time to pursue my dream. LOL!


----------



## DLK

> Don, I d offer to shape one for you, but don t have the correct tap.
> 
> I was hoping to offer custom stuff like this for vintage tools, but have discovered that I need more metal working tools. trying to work metal with woodworking tools is a waste of time.
> 
> Now, IF i can get the new shop finished, and 3000 feet of fencing tight, and running water across the street to our barn, and…......I ll have more time to pursue my dream. LOL!
> 
> - terryR


Can you make everything but the threads? I have the correct die! (I would pay you to do of course.)

I did tap some 1/4 inch straight rod but ended up with a fence rod with no shoulder and to small in diameter, but it fit!.


----------



## terryR

^sure thing..
send me details…


----------



## DanKrager

Terry, save time. It only takes a bucket to have running water…..

Just sayin'

DanK


----------



## DLK

Terry, I will e-mail you later today.


----------



## donwilwol

Weren't you moving to civilization Terry? Did that change?


----------



## ColonelTravis

> There was talk on that thread about finding a Bedrock type body instead of milling one. Thee are several types of planes who use that type.
> 
> - Don W


How long would the bed have to be going this route? Would it need to be extended? I haven't checked a low angle bed in person.


----------



## donwilwol

It would depend on its intended purpose. A jack is usually about 14". But there are low angle smoothers as well.

And we're speaking about generalities. Put a camber on a smoother or short plane and use it like a jack.

Paul Sellers says you can do everything with a #4 and I don't disagree. You just need to know how.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Sorry, I screwed up my question. I meant to ask - if you wanted to try to make a low angle plane from a Bedrock style base, how long would the frog bed have to be extended, of at all, if you were going to rest a blade on it? Or would you need to?

Yeah, Paul loves his 4!


----------



## bandit571

There is some talk on another site…...someone want to regrind a chipbreaker, to match the curve of a cambered edge on a plane's iron. Really…..might be fun to see…...although a waste of time? 









This is a 2" iron from a jack plane of mine. note the chipbreaker? Their theory is to bring the chipbreaker out to the entire edge, by grinding a curve into it. They would want the curve on the end of the chipbreaker to match this curve..








since most chipbreakers have that "hump" at the end…...might be fun to see how they intend to grind a curve, and still not have a gap on the corners.

Not sure why…...maybe they want that see through shaving all across the edge?


----------



## ColonelTravis

First attempt at making a rabbet plane. Bought an iron blank from LN, hardened it, sharpened it. Never hardened/tempered before so I don't know if I did it well enough. I think I did. But I can't try it out yet because I can't shove the blade in far enough. It's sticking out about 1/4" at the bottom, so I either need to carve out more of the escapement area, or file the top part of the blade rectangle so it can go all the way in. I think I'll do the latter because I have screwed up carving the escapement on this thing three times. It's still not 100% finished, need to refine/sand. Escapement carving - PITA, at least for me.

Another PITA - making my own plane floats. They took forever to file, and I went through many files. Will never ever do that again. However, I can now say for sure that they worked well.

I'll post some shavings soon, but I just wanted to mention this modest project because if I (an idiot) can do this, then anyone can.










Next plane project - the JayT Shooter!
Next next plane project - maybe a low angle, I don't know.


----------



## CFrye

Col. Travis, would adding a sole to the plane be an option?


----------



## donwilwol

For the rabbet, I would just cut a slot just wide enough for the blade, just deep enough needed, at the top of the escapement.

For the low angle, I don't think you would need to extend the base at all.


----------



## ColonelTravis

A sole - yes, another option. You don't see that sort of thing a lot, I guess because lamination has been frowned upon by molding plane makers over the centuries? Not always. ECE makes this rabbet.









Thanks for the suggestions, will get it working asap!


----------



## bandit571

About like my Ohio Tool Co. plane









Except this one uses the iron at a skew. Makes for some fun sharpening..


----------



## bandit571

Trying to get a better view of the skewed rebate plane that I also use as a shoulder plane









Always seems to be laying down on the job..









Gives a better look at the skew part of the deal. Marked as a 1.25" model. By Ohio Tool Co.


----------



## terryR

CT, beautiful work so far.

DonW, we changed our minds. staying on the 160 acres we have, closer to family.

DanK, the bucket plan gave way to the hose across the street plan, now I want plumbing!


----------



## Tim457

CT great work on that escapement. That's no easy task.


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit, I had to do a double take while posting this. Your tape measure is the same as mine and I've been working with a wooden skew plane…how… OH!

I never thought I would like the 78 better than a 46 for a wide rabbet, in this case a tenon shoulder. While it doesn't glide with a crisp song, the 78 does a decent job in a hurry. The 46 blade has no support beyond the main skate and it is uncontrollable with chatter in this wood, Kentucky Coffee Bean with oak laminated. I used a second skate to help with balance, but to no avail. The woodie, however, sang with a crisp song even with a rather dull blade. Must get it fixed up. Here's the picture DonW….


















DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Oh, forgot to mention…learned that how one holds the 78 makes a big difference in how it performs. Duh. I'm right handed so it's obvious what my right hand does, but where to put the left hand? I tried all kinds of places, including my left pants pocket, but nothing worked really well until I gripped the nose of the plane as if it had a knob on it. What a difference! It settled right down to work cleanly and with stability. Now it is SO obvious I wonder why they didn't put a knob there in the first place. They put knobs in all kinds of useless places on other planes… (see the 45).

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Putting another coat of antique oil on the skew plane I did manage to find the stamp. The first part didn't get stamped deeply enough and it looks like "Greenfield Tool Co. Greenfield Ma…" assuming Massachusetts. 
DanK


----------



## DLK

Sargent did!


----------



## bandit571

Use it enough like that, and you wind up with a very sore thumb, just above the thumbnail….DAMHIKT….IF that "spare" bolt for the bullnose pos. is left there.


----------



## donwilwol

> You got a steal on that Don !
> 
> This Birmingham still has 8 1/2 days left: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112058638118?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter
> 
> That s been on my watch list since the day it posted. It would fit nicely with the rest of my Birmingham s but I have a feeling it s going well above my budget. It s already getting close and there is still 8 days left
> 
> It s pretty cool though.
> 
> - Don W


I guess somebody thought that plane was real. Its missing the blade carriage and has a newly made blade ring, so I think it's a user modified fix for the missing blade carriage. (Albeit cool) But I could be wrong, but for $500 you'd have to have some proof for my satisfaction .


----------



## ColonelTravis

> Putting another coat of antique oil on the skew plane I did manage to find the stamp.
> - Dan Krager


Minwax antique oil? I just started using that for the first time - first on some restored molding planes, then other things. I think it's terrific stuff.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Don, the Birmingham Gods will smile on you again, but on a good note the way they bid on ebay only means the value you have in your collection will only go up.


----------



## Johnny7

> Oh, forgot to mention…learned that how one holds the 78 makes a big difference in how it performs. Duh. I m right handed so it s obvious what my right hand does, but where to put the left hand? I tried all kinds of places, including my left pants pocket, but nothing worked really well until I gripped the nose of the plane as if it had a knob on it. What a difference! It settled right down to work cleanly and with stability. Now it is SO obvious I wonder why they didn t put a knob there in the first place. They put knobs in all kinds of useless places on other planes… (see the 45).
> 
> - Dan Krager


Woden supplied a front knob on their version of the 78


----------



## DLK

I almost suggested that one could make such a knob. I think I may do so. Also this is the first I've heard of Woden, now I have to find one.


----------



## DLK

I almost suggested that one could make such a knob. I think I may do so. Also this is the first I've heard of Woden, now I have to find one. Here is nice discussion of Woden planes. (Which again only confirms that the great and powerful google knows all.)


----------



## DanKrager

Oh, Combo, you enabler you! "Woden, now I have to find one." was my exact thought when I saw it. Never thought about making a knob…what a good suggestion. I'll check with you before bidding on one…. Thanks for posting that, Johnny7.

They're all over Ebay in UK.

DanK


----------



## JayT

First good use of the bullnose bed on a #78 I've ever seen, as I never use the iron in that spot. Going to have to make a knob for mine.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Johnny, sweet Woden pic!

You've got me thinking, Dan, about how I hold the #78 w/ the left hand. I'm thinking it's cradled underneath and to the side, like when jointing w/ a long plane. Havta check… And maybe make such a knob, too.


----------



## DanKrager

That's the way I've always done planes, Smitty, so it was natural to do that again, but I decided to find a better way because with my hand to the side and cradled underneath I couldn't seem to stabilize for a smooth cut. It chattered and started to tear things up (there's a term for that and I can't remember it) on this wide cut in the stringy KCB. I checked and rechecked all the fettling points. First pass with hand in the "knob" position I thought I had a whole different plane. Yes, I'm definitely going to do a knob. But not today. The tenons are done and my goal is to get the breadboards flat with top, put a thumbnail around the edges and put a finish on it….get it out the door.

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

> First good use of the bullnose bed on a #78 I ve ever seen, as I never use the iron in that spot. Going to have to make a knob for mine.
> 
> - JayT


I used the front bed on my #78 to help clean up the area I cleared out for my wagon vise on the work bench. Worked ok, but a chisel plane may have been better


----------



## DLK

> Oh, Combo, you enabler you! "Woden, now I have to find one." was my exact thought when I saw it. Never thought about making a knob…what a good suggestion. I ll check with you before bidding on one…. Thanks for posting that, Johnny7.
> 
> They re all over Ebay in UK.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I've never bought anything on UK e-bay. Go ahead bid with out checking with me. I'm pretty tapped out for now.


----------



## DLK

> Oh, Combo, you enabler you! "Woden, now I have to find one." was my exact thought when I saw it. Never thought about making a knob…what a good suggestion. I ll check with you before bidding on one…. Thanks for posting that, Johnny7.
> 
> They re all over Ebay in UK.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I've never bought anything on UK e-bay. Go ahead bid with out checking with me. I m pretty tapped out for now.

Besides I have 3 or maybe soon 4 fillister planes and 3 rabbet planes. Beginning to look like a collection…

- Combo Prof


----------



## bandit571

> Oh, Combo, you enabler you! "Woden, now I have to find one." was my exact thought when I saw it. Never thought about making a knob…what a good suggestion. I ll check with you before bidding on one…. Thanks for posting that, Johnny7.
> 
> They re all over Ebay in UK.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager
> 
> I ve never bought anything on UK e-bay. Go ahead bid with out checking with me. I m pretty tapped out for now.
> 
> Besides I have 3 or maybe soon 4 fillister planes and 3 rabbet planes. Beginning to look like a collection…
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> - Combo Prof


You will need to build a box to store all of them…right?


----------



## DLK

Actually… boxes are next on the list after I finish the Stanley bench plane till. I was only going to make one for each of my combination planes (5 boxes), but hey why not a fillister box.


----------



## bandit571

Like a box for a #45?









May have to change yours a bit, to hold the cutter boxes…


----------



## DLK

Yes..yes.. you are the box king.


----------



## DLK

Hand Plane Till progress …. Dry fit..










Looks good, but the (85 degree) angle is too steep for the small planes, I must rebuild the interior. When these little frustrations its best to wait a day!

Trying to keep the cabinet narrow ~ 9 inches, I made the insert that steep so that doors could be added later. I either have to abandon this plan and try something else. Maybe I could just add magnets. I need to think.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ShaneA

Don, I have been working on shop storage. I built a till very similar till to what you are working with. I think I used a 17 degree lean. I noticed the small planes seemed a bit tippy, so I just marked and counter sunk some rare earth magnets. 3/8-1/2 round maybe. Seemed to do the trick. Also, made sure to mark where they would be landing against the plane, as not to hit the blade. Even though they were slightly recessed.

I will also add that during construction I had a 604 in mine, and I was moving a board around…clipped the tote, knocked it to the ground and broke it clean in half. Considering magnets for all planes at this point, it may not have prevented it…but it would make it more difficult for a slight accident to happen.


----------



## DLK

I have some 3/8 by 1/16 magnets on order, and some 1/4 by 1/8 in the shop. But your story of the 604 makes me nervous. Maybe I'll switch back to shelving.


----------



## bandit571

Add three wedges at the bottom of the till. Front to back….1" thick down to zero. You can add a bit of trim to the front. This way, the till will lean back enough that planes don't want to flip backwards out of the till. 
Each end, and one in the center. The two drawers will also become self closing….


----------



## Mosquito

I built mine at around 25° and haven't had any issues yet, but mine's also well below bench height too. In my travel till I had no angle, and only used a slot at the bottom and magnets. One of the magnets did come unglued (should have used epoxy), but that's not that big of a deal since the door was closed at the time, it just tipped to hit the door and I heard it while opening the door so I could make sure I grabbed it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shelves.

Those stories alone tell me I'll never build a leaning till. But then I also don't trust hanging planes by their totes.


----------



## DLK

Thanks. If I understand correctly the suggestion is to somehow increase the angle of the till and add some magnets.
Took me a while to understand what Bandit was saying until I realized my construction is not what he thinks it is.
But I get the gist. I'm going to sleep on it.


----------



## DLK

Smitty I really do like the planes on shelves but I was running out of room. I also have no place for a chest. An alternative is to turn the cabinet into a shelving with three (or four) shelves. Put the planes in on double rows. That was my first plan, but I fell to peer pressure to make them vertical and actually I saw a better way to use the space. My Miller falls / Sargent collection is stored that way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gotta do what works in your shop space Don, I certainly get that. I've stopped acquiring dupe bench planes unless something awesome happens (not likely in this neck of the woods) because there's no more easy space to be had. Don't want to keep them all clean and sharpened, either.


----------



## putty

Love your slide show Smitty, keep them coming!


----------



## DLK

Thanks Smitty. Just trying to get it all sorted. By the way there is not a day go by that I don't use that Stanley 60 you sold me.


----------



## TheFridge

Shane A, I'm ashamed I haven't thought of magnets before.

Mine sits at 17 deg and I had to rig it up after a couple fell. Beating on a cabinet attached to the wall below it prob had something to do with it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Solid worker Don, good to hear it's getting used. The #60 has to be loving it.

A series of random tool pics, Putty. It's either that or window glazing lately. lawl.


----------



## bandit571

Sometimes..it is just a groove thing…









And…for Smitty..









Looks like a 60-1/2 in Cordovan…..


----------



## mramseyISU

> Thanks. If I understand correctly the suggestion is to somehow increase the angle of the till and add some magnets.
> Took me a while to understand what Bandit was saying until I realized my construction is not what he thinks it is.
> But I get the gist. I m going to sleep on it.
> 
> - Combo Prof


One other option that I've seen (but not tried) was using a leather boot lace looped around the front knob of the plane. Just a thought since rare earth magnets can get spendy.


----------



## DLK

Thanks for all the suggestions.
I have figured out what to do. 
You all will just have to wait and see.

I foresee more sawing, jointing, planing, chopping and router planing in my future.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, did your LV cutters fit the router?


----------



## DLK

> Don, did your LV cutters fit the router?
> 
> - theoldfart


They did and I will be using it very very soon.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Happy Friday!!


----------



## DLK

You may be in the groove, but I'm still in the joint.










I rather enjoy jointing up panels, but I prefer using whole boards. Such a dilemma.

Being too cheap to buy more lumber, I decided to augment with some found crate wood oak (or maybe its ash). The inch plus thick oak had so much wind, that by the time I got it flat it was only 1/2 inch think. I am beginning to think salvaging pallet/crate wood is not such a fine thing to do. I did get some exercise… taking a nap now.


----------



## bobasaurus

Making a french cleat bracket with stopped sides:










This was after using an axe to waste out most of the bevel, and I followed the planing with a wide chisel to get to the stopped ends.


----------



## DLK

What is and why do a french cleat with stopped sides?


----------



## bobasaurus

Don, I'm making a magnetic knife rack and don't want it to slip off the cleat sideways, so I have stopped sides to it. Tricky to make though, as I have to plane/chisel into a wall instead of straight off the side of the board.

Check out this crazy plane I found on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/391515935069?rmvSB=true


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks for posting that ebay plane Allen. I had not seen it. It is some kind of cool.


----------



## bobasaurus

It's kind of like an infill missing the infill portion.


----------



## bobasaurus

Here is a photo of it here for posterity:


----------



## DLK

Thanks Allen. Generally I think the purpose for French cleats is to allow repositionable as opposed to fixed hanging.

Thats is an interesting looking plane.


----------



## bobasaurus

They work great for fixed hanging. Some kitchen cabinets are hung that way. I have a heavy 6-foot photo print hung with a french cleat I made.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is one of the strangest planes I've ever seen!


----------



## Ocelot

> That is one of the strangest planes I ve ever seen!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


... and somebody wants it bad.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

dupe


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, dozens of bids already, and it's five + hours remaining!


----------



## donwilwol

> Wow, dozens of bids already, and it s five + hours remaining!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I don't know what it is, but I'm thinking somebody does and it's rare.


----------



## stan3443

1200.oo 1 and 1/2hours to go 67 bids


----------



## putty

I was just looking at the photos, I don't think it has a cutter. I see the chip breaker and the wedge only.


----------



## donwilwol

There is two things at play, 1, at least 2 people think it's cool, and 2, they have way more disposable income than I do.


----------



## onoitsmatt

I'm sure the missing iron is what's driving up the price. No iron means it never needs sharpening.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I dont think anyone knows the full value as there gaugeing by upping the bid incrementally?!!


----------



## donwilwol

New plan. Make a plane with some curly Que's on it. Bury it for 6 months. Put it on


----------



## bobasaurus

Holy crap, it sold for nearly 2400. I like your plan, Don. I need to figure out how to forge a fancy plane… not sure if it's possible.


----------



## waho6o9

You made this fine chisel:









You can make a fancy plane Allen, you have good skill set.


----------



## terryR

The trick would be to build the plane now…

and wait 150 years for it to gain value.


----------



## Ocelot

With all the experts here, I would think that somebody would know what that was all about! $2400!

Is it possible there were two completly ignorant folks with lots of dough who just liked the look of the thing?

All I can say is that for that kind of money you can buy a 15in spiral planer with a 3HP motor.

-Paul


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> $2400!
> 
> ...
> 
> All I can say is that for that kind of money you can buy a 15in spiral planer with a 3HP motor.
> 
> -Paul
> 
> - Ocelot


Both seem like a waste of resources to me. ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Here are some pictures of the till/storage project I have been working on. Forgive me for the massive amounts of dust and clutter. I am in the midst of building cherry cabinets for the shop. I think it is setting at 17°. I added a lip at the bottom to help hold em in. As well as some little wedges so the 4 1/2 & smaller planes totes do not rub the lip. Also a picture of the rare earth magnet. I may put those in every space before i am done. It will have doors, which are made, but not shown. One over two panels of Lexan for those. Also built a cab for sandpaper, another for cordless drills, and a saw till. Me thinks my shop project will be a long one.


----------



## lysdexic

That is impressive work sir. So where you hanging all these wonderful tills?


----------



## ShaneA

One problem at a time Scotty. I live in a zero sum shop world. Something coming in, means something has gotta go. I have some peg board adorning the walls now. I will lose that, and then put these up in their stead. I will also move all non WW tools to the basement…probably on pegboard. lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shane, I can't see the till for dust on those lovely tools… And the irony of having the dust collector in the background of those pics. I'd make door installation a priority, too.


----------



## ShaneA

Right? Truth is most all of my planes have been barely used in the last year or two. I have done so many projects with sheet goods. Unfortunately, I had the planes just sitting on a shelf that had been obstructed by massive piles of leaning plywood. I couldn't even reach them without moving heaven and earth in a small space. I will try to solve some of these problems with my storage/revamping projects. However, I cut a lot of MDF that gets used at work. That stuff kicks up tons of dust, what a PITA. My goal would be to become way more organized and move all lumber, including sheet goods to the basement. Get all non WW tools to the basement, and then see if I can net some more room to keep things cleaner and easier to work with. I also need to be more diligent in running the air cleaner. That is the plan at least. I can see now this is a long term plan. I still need to get an electrician out to see about 240v service, as I bought a used Unisaw with the 52" Beis, and a PM floorstanding mortiser recently and just have them in storage. I may need to buy a new house to get a bigger shop, with more power. I would also like a new bench and more lighting too…just for the record.


----------



## DanKrager

Shane, I was set to thinkin' by your comment "I need to run the air cleaner…". Would it be practical to put the air cleaner on a motion sensor (relay if necessary)?

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 on MDF being nasty (dusty as hell) stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Playing around with some $1 Walnut









Used the #7c to joint one edge….the other edge might take a while…









50"+ in length. 1-1/8" thick, far end is 16"+ counting the live edge. Tried out the Millers Falls #11..









Had it set a might too deep. Plane looked downright tiny…









After a few rip and crosscuts, I may be ready for a smoother?
Slab is Walnut, just not sure which kind….


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Nice peice of Walnut Bandit. ! It looks to have some figure on the side shot and would make some fine saw handles. 30 or so saw blank sizes @ $10 a peice on Ebay would net you a nice return on that Dollar bill.


----------



## ShaneA

You guys are giving me a well deserved complex. The sad news Dan is that the air cleaner has a timer, and remote control and what not, I just seldomly turn it on. I need to blow out the filter and become more diligent there. Similar story on the DC. It has a remote, and every so often I find myself making a cut or two in the TS without turning it on. To add further insult to the situation, I bought a Festool Dust extractor a few months ago, with a tool operated power source, and have yet to take it out of the box. I figure once I get the shop all "set up" I will have a home for it, and use it with the ROS and Domino XL, might even get crazy and run DC to the SCMS.


----------



## donwilwol

A recent restore
refinished with tru-oil

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/08/04/standard-rule-37-upson-nut/


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Beautiful job on that 37 Bob. pushing that all day would put a sweat on your brow.


----------



## ColonelTravis

> You guys are giving me a well deserved complex.
> - ShaneA


My garage makes your place look like an silicon wafer manufacturing clean room.


----------



## DanKrager

Trolling the bay tonight and stumbled into this: About died when I recognized it as exactly the plane I'm trying to "restore", same maker, same everything! Had no idea what I have…









DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, they were made not to far from my home!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

That is a beautiful old plane Dan, you have yourself a jewel in the making.


----------



## donwilwol

Beautiful plane Dan. I'd be watching the one on EBay. I don't think the Greenfield planes are that rare, so it'll be interesting to know if it sells for close to that number.


----------



## donwilwol

I know Smitty was looking for the money shots, but I broke one of the rods on the Metallic Plane Co plane just cleaning it. I wanted so bad to try the plane out. I sent the rod to a machinist and he fixed the rod, but he told me the metal in the rods where so bad, they would break again in use. So I had him make me a new set of rods. Then I thought, "what if the metal in the plane is as bad"? It won't ever plow again in my keep. Its job now is as historical evidence and viewing pleasures.










http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/07/10/circa-1876-metallic-plane-co-plow-plane/


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh. My. Gawsh.

Awesome looker she is, too. Very nice, Don!


----------



## DanKrager

The older I get the more I appreciate the "patina" on older tools. That old saw is still a "looker" and those "history marks" actually hold my interest longer. That plane, DonW, is awesome.

Just sayin'

DanK


----------



## terryR

Beautiful, Don!
Sorry about the rods; that lovely deserves a special spot on the wall.


----------



## unbob

> Its job now is as historical evidence and viewing pleasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/07/10/circa-1876-metallic-plane-co-plow-plane/
> 
> - Don W


 And a pleasure it is!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I am with Dan K on his thoughts . Any brightness to it would only take away from it. Great job and photo.


----------



## woodcox

I inherited this plane and a few other tools from my mom's uncle who recently passed. There are no markings anywhere on the bed itself but the lever cap and frog have "2 1/4" on their undersides. I could make out a faint brand name on the iron and after a vinegar soak I could see Richards and Conover hardware co. Kansas, Rich-Con. I think I have narrowed it down to a Union made no. 5A (5 1/2 equivalent) with a corregated sole and mahogany. 


























I really like the size of it and looking forward to using it.


----------



## CFrye

WC, that's only the second Rich-Con plane I've ever seen (Bob had the other for sale on his website). Looking forward to seeing it cleaned up! Can you post a link to where you found your info? They had a branch in Oklahoma City and, therefore are kinda local to me.


----------



## CFrye

WC, that's only the second Rich-Con plane I've ever seen (Bob had the other for sale on his website). Looking forward to seeing it cleaned up! Can you post a link to where you found your info? They had a branch in Oklahoma City and, therefore are kinda local to me.


----------



## woodcox

Candy, any info I have found in the last couple days seem to be hearsay from searching the planes. Many have suggested Union as the maker and I am going with it too. I got momentum looking into Unions and their anomalies, Don's site was a good source there. I'm sure further digging into rich-con would yield more info.

Here is a shot of the toe and there is a ground or machined hollow where markings have been removed from the bed or casting mold for that matter. 








Bed and under the frog, notice the lack of a frog adjuster.


----------



## bandit571

Used to have a Union #5-A









Took a bit of getting used to..









Your's maybe a Sargent made version. Sargent used Mahogany for their handles.


----------



## donwilwol

According to PTAMPIA Rich-Con sold planes around c1925. That's 5 years after Stanley bought Union, so that would fit your plane. Stanley kept the Union plant going and used up the stock, but we see a switch to the Stanley type lateral adjuster.

Sargent never made a plane with the washer type adjuster that I know of.

I'd agree you have a Union shop made (after Stanley owned it) plane. PTAMPIA Has Richards Conover Hdwr Co located in Kansas City MO.


----------



## woodcox

Thank you for that information Don. 
I'm thinking a lot of wear on this plane is from being cramed in the bottom of a tool box with other tools and being rattled around during transport. There is a nice layer of greasy crud, glue and spilled silver paint from the mouth back. Maybe another mark or evidence of mark removal once I get it cleaned up.


----------



## DLK

This shop work photo is for Kevin.


----------



## revrok

> Don, I have been working on shop storage. I built a till very similar till to what you are working with. I think I used a 17 degree lean. I noticed the small planes seemed a bit tippy, so I just marked and counter sunk some rare earth magnets. 3/8-1/2 round maybe. Seemed to do the trick. Also, made sure to mark where they would be landing against the plane, as not to hit the blade. Even though they were slightly recessed.
> 
> I will also add that during construction I had a 604 in mine, and I was moving a board around…clipped the tote, knocked it to the ground and broke it clean in half. Considering magnets for all planes at this point, it may not have prevented it…but it would make it more difficult for a slight accident to happen.
> 
> - ShaneA


Ouch! I don't know if I would start throwing and breaking more things or just sit down and cry!


----------



## sgmdwk

My brother found this incomplete Stanley 78 while sorting through his father in law's tools. He gave it to me this weekend. The body seems in good shape, but it needs some critical parts - no iron, iron cap, fence. I don't know enough about 78s to identify its age. I also don't know how interchangeable parts from different models are. If I pick up an iron on Ebay, will it fit? Anyway, I hope some of you can steer me in the right direction to get answers.


















There is no adjustment lever, no patent number or date.


----------



## ToddJB

Hey Dave, it maybe easier and cheaper to just buy another complete unit - then either use the parts for this one, or just that one, which ever you choose.

Something like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-England-No-78-Wood-Plane-Rabbit-with-Rail-parts-NOT-complete-/162160766071?hash=item25c188ec77:gHoAAOSwARZXpgM-


----------



## bandit571

go to nhplaneparts.com for the three parts you need….( an Ebay Store..)


----------



## theoldfart

Don, it looks right at home. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## DLK

I think it will be cheaper to e-bay buy a complete 78 (or Sargent 79 or MillerFalls 85 or same made for craftsman) then to buy the missing parts from nhplaneparts. I've picked up two complete ones in the wild for $25 each.


----------



## DLK

Your welcome Kevin. Now I need to find a 271.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, stand in line buddy!


----------



## warrenkicker

Here are my 8's. The lower one is a Stanley while the upper one is a Rich-Con. Obviously there are some issues with the Rich-Con. The lateral had a disc above the pivot point and as I saw it made the arm quite weak. The lever caps are slightly different castings while the rest of everything appears to be identical. The blades are different not only with where the hole is located but the Stanley blade is 0.072" thick while the Rich-Con is 0.105" thick.


----------



## woodcox

Nice side by side there warrenK. Thanks for sharing a pic of your rich-con.


----------



## Johnny7

Check out these images of a recently-acquired, nearly unused Type 19, No 7

After I downloaded them, I was struck by the beauty of the rosewood-God's own artistry, which no man can hope to equal.

Perhaps you'll agree


----------



## bandit571

Finally allowed to do a little work in the shop…..meh..









After ripping and a crosscut, the big slab of Walnut is down to something I can work with. Dragged out the Stanley #5-1/2, T-17 for starters, then moved onto something smaller..









Stanley #4, T-13 SW…...Walnut pieces are now 25" long, a bit too short for the Stanley #7c, T-9s…...


----------



## onoitsmatt

Nice looking 7, Johnny!


----------



## WhoMe

Anyone have any input regarding a Stanley liberty bell #122. I saw one today and it looks like it was barely used. 
I'm not sure how much they were asking but other planes and a Miter box were overpriced. Moulding planes in decent shape for $30-$40 each and that Stanley mitre box in quite good shape at $125.off did look like it might have been missing a minor phase or two. Both over priced by a fair amount IMO. Even for so cal.


----------



## Bertha

Jackpot!


----------



## bandit571

Show-off….


----------



## JayT

Al, where the H you been? Looks like quite a haul.


----------



## waho6o9

Great Jackpot Al, congrats!


----------



## Handtooler

You've really out done all the braggarts.


----------



## Bertha

Hey Jay, I've been really busy with work. Busy in the shop, too, though. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The plywood and pegboard tool cabinet is going to need some overhaulin' I think.

That is a toolchest worth of stuff - need more detail on the woodies. H&Rs, or profiles, or ??


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Looks like you emptied the guys drawers Al.! A Good Haul indeed !


----------



## ColonelTravis

> Jackpot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Bertha


Man - where do you people find this stuff?!


----------



## bandit571

Notice Al did NOT say how long it took to create this stash…...


----------



## ColonelTravis

Aha. True. But where I am it would take forever to find all that. I bought a No. 8 today at an estate sale, I've seen 4-5 in person - ever!


----------



## WhoMe

Holeeeee moleeeee, what a haul. I can't imagine finding that here in so cal without spending a small nations GDP…
Al, you need to visit more often


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, guys. The haul is a combination of a sneak preview on an estate sale, a trip to Liberty Tools in Maine, and various flea finds. This is about half of what I've accumulated since I've been in out in the ether. I simply can't stop and I don't know where to begin on the restores. I started my wormy chestnut chest and I'll post it upon completion. Going to Spiers in Ayr later this month and if you want to talk about the GDP….


----------



## realcowtown_eric

another galoot slipping down the slope! Lotta cleaning and rehab to do there!

here's one of my plane rehab tools…...









Yep that's a 3" wide deburring wheek, shop made arbor, a little underpowered on a surplus drill press head, but what the heck…any port in a storm.

Eric in Calgary
Luv them beburring wheels.


----------



## donwilwol

That's pretty cool Eric.


----------



## Newbie20

THat Paul Hamler is really nice


----------



## Newbie20

I have got to start going to estate sales


----------



## Newbie20

I have got to start going to estate sales


----------



## JayT

How you know your shooting plane is working right.

You get end grain curlies off of hickory










That is all, carry on.


----------



## woodcox

Eric, o m goodness! Haha
Can you use the side of the wheel too? How do these wear? That looks like heaven to touch.

Very impressive jayt.


----------



## CO_Goose

OK, this is one to post under how not to assemble a handplane.
Case Study: Antique mall, basement corner booth with lots of interesting stuff, and I spy a transitional plane:










Missing the front knob, but the lever cap will not budge, and the lever cap screw is bent, interesting.
So I investigate as to why nothing is moving.










This is a first for me, The Frog is installed upside down. 
Who knows what else was bent, jammed, or stripped to get this plane into this configuration.

Probably why the tote is missing as well…


----------



## theoldfart

That's a first for me, I've had cutters/breakers installed upside down but a frog? WOW ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

I wonder what the cap screw is actually screwed to.


----------



## bandit571

Yard sale find today ( among other items)









Iron has a PEXTO inside a circle stamped in it. 









Knob is bolted on. Strange cap iron, too. Bottle cap adjuster









Among the other items of the weekend….


----------



## donwilwol

A cool piece I did some research on

http://wp.me/p7b8Gg-2ie


----------



## warrenkicker

Picked up three planes for $20. Two are basically just parts.










The No 3 might be functional but only the frame and maybe to lever cap are original. Three dates on the casting.

The 605 was dropped and the frame broken. One side was brazed but now the other side it broken completely through. Looks to be a type 5 or younger and the lever cap probably isn't right.

The 905 is something I hadn't seen before. I guess it is a steel body instead of cast. Walnut tote and knob that are larger and heavier than on a bedrock.










Interesting shape to the cutter on the two No 5 size planes.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

Weekend finds included a 25$ machinists chest with tools (bits and pieces mostly a few good pieces though)) and 1941 machinists handbook, a 57 corebox with only one extension, marsh mitre clamp (missing parts) 46 cutter blades and the rare under fence, 1911 copy of American Blacksmith. Pix to follow

Eric


----------



## Tim457

That's a nice haul, Eric.


----------



## JayT

Nice pick ups, Warren. If you have any interest in selling the 905, let me know. I might be interested.


----------



## warrenkicker

Just got a shipment. Saw an auction in Arizona and something looked interesting.










It is a 21. It has a Sargent blade and the body is 1 1/16" thick in front while it is 1 5/16" in the back. Someone was heavy on the nose. Mouth is pretty big and it is hard to get the blade to adjust shallow enough. You can see the plane number has been worn off. Might be worth the $34 I paid with shipping.


----------



## MikeUT

I'm close to finishing up by Keen Kutter lineup. I have a KK8, KK7, KK6, KK5 1/2, KK4 1/2, and a K9 1/2. I can't explain my addiction to Keen Kutters but the struggle is real! I also posted a few more photos on this blog entry.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26023


----------



## revrok

Nice set!



> I m close to finishing up by Keen Kutter lineup. I have a KK8, KK7, KK6, KK5 1/2, KK4 1/2, and a K9 1/2. I can t explain my addiction to Keen Kutters but the struggle is real! I also posted a few more photos on this blog entry.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MikeUT


----------



## Mosquito

> I m close to finishing up by Keen Kutter lineup. I have a KK8, KK7, KK6, KK5 1/2, KK4 1/2, and a K9 1/2. I can t explain my addiction to Keen Kutters but the struggle is real! I also posted a few more photos on this blog entry.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MikeUT


I've got a KK3-8 and a K64 myself. I can't explain it either, but I understand!


----------



## Handtooler

Goodness gracious, you two Handtoolers have really outdone yourselves.


----------



## bandit571

Test drive, setting up to get all "Groovy" 









Keep the fence to stay put, is a bit of a challenge…..have to crank down on the thumbscrews…


----------



## DanKrager

Here's a tip I learned awhile back about holding power for set screws, especially useful for low leverage thumb screws. It's a little tricky to do on a thumb screw, but if you very very carefully grind or file a shallow taper on the end of the screw that leaves a rather small flat nicely centered on the body of the screw, like 3/32" or a little less, the holding power is greatly increased it seems.

Not for use on vintage stuff, holding power of a set screw or thumb screw against a round rod can be greatly increased by carefully shaping the hole the rod passes through. Opposite the locking screw, carefully elongate the hole with a smaller diameter file so the sides form a V taper. Very little set screw pressure firmly locks the rod in place preventing sliding or rotary motion.
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Made a short video of using the Stanley 444 on the small French dovetails for the wine rack part of the commissioned book case.
DanK


----------



## bobasaurus

Nice video, Dan. Why is the depth stop thing moving around so much in use? Also, what is that clamping/friction board under the piece you're planing and how does it work?


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the video, Dan.


----------



## Tim457

Nice video Dan. I'm not understanding your description of what to do to the set screws. Are you making a larger flat area on the tip or tapering the end of the screw to make a smaller flat?

Allen, that's a version of a sticking board. The strip set into the dado sticks up 1/4" or something by the looks of it and that creates a stop for the board being worked on. Similar to those for molding planes, but people often just use a screw for those and they have a batten along the length of the sticking board to align and hold the workpiece.


----------



## bandit571

Will be trying this jig out later, to hold the box sides long enough to cut a groove..









Just some scraps. Set just high enough that the board is a slip fit. 









Tested it with a cut-off from the box's end. I can then wedge the other end of the boards. Nothing fancy.


----------



## DanKrager

Tim, taper the end to make a smaller flat. The smaller the diameter of the flat with respect to the handle that turns the screw, the greater the leverage. Too small, however, can damage the shaft it presses against and will probably flatten out anyway. A flat on a hard or semi-hard set screw won't cut the shaft like a cupped set screw is designed to do.

Yes, it's nothing more than a bench hook. A sticking board is slightly different in my understanding, and Tim describes it for use with a molding plane. Similar to the difference between a dado and a plough, which seems to be based on grain orientation of the work piece. To help keep things from shifting around unnecessarily, I clamped it in my vise. I had to move it because a vice jaw stop was sticking up that interfered with the fence of the plane.

I have puzzled over why the designer of this plane created a "floating stop". I've begun to realize that it is more of a guide that acts as a stop and at least part of the reason is that dovetails work best if parts are precise. In an effort to elevate precision, he made the stops float so they can ride the work piece firmly throughout the deepening cut. I'm not doing it in the video because the tails are tiny, but on larger tails I can see the benefit of using both hands, one to push the plane and the other to hold the extra wide depth stop guide firmly to the work piece so each cut follows the previous path precisely, no tipping. Think of a fence on a jointer plane. Same principle. When cutting the female part of the joint, the plane rides at an angle, 10° I think, and the floating stop can be firm on the work piece all the way through the cut to hold that angle consistently. That's my thought and I'm stickin' to it!
DanK


----------



## DLK

> That's my thought and I'm stickin *board* to it!
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Couldn't resist.


----------



## bandit571

Someone asked for Cherry shavings from a 45?









Results of the run..









Used a #5 with a cambered iron today..









Along with a wee scrub..









Was a busy day…...bottom panel is in the clamps. Grooves are done. Worked on resizing some stock to make a lid to hold the top's panel. 
Shavings?









Yep, made a few…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice video, Dan! The fence you added is interesting, but I don't understand why it's necessary. The fence sits 5/16" below the sole of the plane when the rods are in the upper holes, and 13/16" below when the rods are in the lower holes on the #444 I have.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#248A out of hibernation for no reason whatsoever…










Between shop initiatives, so cleaning and straightening is the order of the day.


----------



## DanKrager

By default, the shortest tail the plane can cut is 1/4". The fence face is flat and cannot move under the sole for the last 1/4" towards the base of the tail. I tried to explain in the video that these are very short 1/8" tails. So my added fence is ploughed deep enough to go all the way to zero tail length. Yes, the flat face of the fence does extend below the sole (at two different dimensions as you point out) but not UNDER the sole, like the fence of a 78. 
I've made two other "fences" for cutting the tails on the end of a 45° miter cut. I thought I posted pictures…

Oh, and super glue holds the spurs into the cut just fine on this soft wood. One small drop behind the leg of the spur hardens into a stop but does not hinder the spur removal.

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

is it depth you're refering to as being 1/8"? I'm thinking so. It's short as a descriptor that I'm stumbling over,


----------



## DanKrager

Thank you, Smitty, for the clarification of my obfuscation! 1/8" depth it is. And while we're close to it, "ploughed" should be "rabbeted".

DanK

Edit: Nomenclature can get confusing…we speak of depth of mortise but length of tenon.


----------



## DLK

Is there a source for printable reproduction box labels for Stanley planes? In particular for numbers, 45,46,50,55,71 and 71 1/2. (I'm making boxes.)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cutter box labels are on lj's for #45, those I've used and they're great.


----------



## DLK

I found cutter box labels in Plane Restorations #1: Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics which has 45 and 55 cutter box labels. But the link that were provided no longer work. Do you have the labels for the 45?. (I have originals for the 55) I can of course just cut and paste from the images he gives

I am most looking for box labels for the tools and not the cutter boxes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No box labels, sorry.


----------



## derekcohen

Boy, did this thread ever go off on a tangent!  It started out as "Handplanes of your dreams, and ended up as "Handplanes to give you nightmares!". 

Well it is a while since I posted a plane here. Here are two …

A Spier restoration I completed some years ago. It was featured in FWW magazine Tools & Shops two years ago.










This began life as a shell …










The other plane is a router plane I built, which I find very useful …










There is build pictorial here: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/BuildingaWoodenRouterPlane.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Boatman53

Nice to see you here Derek. You have some lovely hand made planes.
Jim


----------



## Hammerthumb

I was just re-reading a few old issues of FWW last weekend and came across you plane Derek. Mighty fine work!


----------



## bobasaurus

Derek, that infill is a beaut. Do the brass pins go all the way through?


----------



## cooperw

I would never thought that some hand planes cost 1000$+


----------



## derekcohen

> Nice to see you here Derek. You have some lovely hand made planes.
> Jim
> 
> - Boatman53


Thanks Jim. You have made some stunning boats AND cars. Pity this thread is not about Chitty Bang Bang. Worth seeing again.

Every now-and-then I have wanted to post a plane I built, but did not as the thread had moved so far away from planes that we aspire to or obtain inspiration from. I thought that this was the intent of the thread … inspiration. It seemed to descend into rusty and common handplanes … sorry if this offends folks.

Here is a plane I built that also featured in FWW. It is a bridle plough …



















Here's one of my prized possessions, a smoother built by Jim Krenov (with his hands). It is in my plane rack, over my bench. It looks crude, but it is the first plane I would grab if there was a fire ..










Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## derekcohen

> Derek, that infill is a beaut. Do the brass pins go all the way through?
> 
> - bobasaurus


Hi Bob

The "pins" are brass screws. The original plane was held together by a few steel screws. When I discovered the Spier it looked like this …










I actually did not know it was a Spier when I bought it. It just looked like a junker that I could have a little fun with. There was a journey of discovery, and this is described here: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolRestorations/Renovating%20an%20Infill%20Smoother1.html

After it came out that it was a Spier, I was still inclined to have a bit of fun with the plane. Brass screws replaced the steel screws to bring in a little bling.

I was planing to later revert to a more traditional design, replacing the brass with steel, and trimming back the handle. However, then I was asked by FWW mag if they could publish it, and now I must leave it as it is.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## derekcohen

> I would never thought that some hand planes cost 1000$+
> 
> - cooperw


They go much, much higher than that! Holtey, Anderson, Sauer …

Here is a Marcou I have. I think the current price is about $3K …










It is a superb smoother.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## SamuelP

Some of our realities insist that our "dreams" are grounded closer to earth. They are still dreams; rusty as they may be.


----------



## derekcohen

Hi Samuel

We must dream. Some of these rust buckets can become the thing of dreams. Then make them so.

Here is a Stanley #3 .. well, it was once …










BU infill smoother with 25 degree bed.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## SamuelP




----------



## CFrye

Derek, that #3 gives me hope for all the rusty basketcases that seem to find their way into my shop. Well, some of them, anyway.


----------



## CFrye

Derek, that #3 gives me hope for all the rusty basketcases that seem to find their way into my shop. Well, some of them, anyway.


----------



## derekcohen

I hope so Candy. Of all the planes that I posted above, only the Marcou is built by a professional planemaker. The others are either rescued/renovated or shopmade planes.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## terryR

Reclaimed Winchester jackplane, 50 degree bedding angle, every piece is shop made except the allen screws securing the lever cap.



















A fun but humbling build.


----------



## derekcohen

Great job, Terry!

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## bobasaurus

Derek, those are fantastic planes. Didn't realize the brass parts were screw heads, interesting. Thanks for sharing these, I love looking at infills and fancy homemade planes. I would love to own a Sauer and Steiner or a Daed infill someday.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Welcome back, Derek. You've made / seen / used more high-end shop 'stuff' than just about anyone I'm acquainted with via the interwebz. Post away, it brightens up the place.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Derek, terrific planes. I've wanted to copy that plow for a long time. Not long ago I copied your screw idea for a lever cap I made (told everyone I got it from you and referred to your site) - but I wanted to say thanks! Couldn't have made them without your help. Actually, I could have but they would have been horrible.


----------



## derekcohen

Thanks for the kind words. I could post more, but I'd really like to see the stuff of your dreams and creativity. That will inspire others to do the same.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hah, there's no shortage of posts on this thread from me…


----------



## bandit571

Something that Smitty will like…









Stanley No. 60-1/2 Cordovan…..


----------



## donwilwol

Its all about perspective. Anyone with enough extra cash can own a Holtey, Anderson, Sauer or Marcou, and having that much disposable cash is everyone dream, but hitting a flea market or antique sale and digging up a rusty old Holly, Morris or Knowles is a completely different aspect. Don't get me wrong, owning a Holtey, Anderson, Sauer or Marcou is a wonderful thought, and if I stopped chasing the old Holly, Morris and Knowles I could probably afford one, but we all have our own dreams


----------



## Mosquito

Sometimes the chase is the reward itself


----------



## TheFridge

True.

As the great Miley Cyrus once said, "Ain't about how fast I get there. Ain't about what's waitin' on the other side. It's the climb"


----------



## JayT

I'm reminded of the quote from basketball coach Bill Jones. After a blowout win over a #1 team, he was asked by a reporter if in his wildest dreams he ever thought his team could win in such a manner.

Jones replied, "My wildest dreams don't include basketball."


----------



## Mosquito

lost post revival


----------



## donwilwol

Which is why this isn't the "Hand planes of your wildest dreams" thread.


----------



## Mosquito

that would probably have to go in off topic…


----------



## TheFridge

Oh yeah… Giggity…

"Hey honey, I'm gonna see how this plane with the phallic shaped tote works because I'm smokin hot and I want to get you a beer and a sandwich after. While you watch football and ignore me as I sit silently waiting patiently on your every need."


----------



## ksSlim

What ever happened to those "Neato/Fino" planes that Cohen used to post????


----------



## terryR

Enough love to spread around…old and new…rusty and bronze…all are welcome in my shop.




























Doubtful I'll ever own a modern multi-thousand dollar plane…need a metal lathe, mill, router table, and new truck.


----------



## JayT

> Every now-and-then I have wanted to post a plane I built, but did not as the thread had moved so far away from planes that we aspire to or obtain inspiration from. I thought that this was the intent of the thread … inspiration. It seemed to descend into rusty and common handplanes … sorry if this offends folks.
> 
> - Derek Cohen


Please post them.

Part of the reason for the thread moving away from the title was that it became a hangout thread for people interested in hand tool woodworking. Those conversations have mainly migrated elsewhere with the addition of some other threads to the site.

Part of the rest is that people dream/wish/desire at different levels. No offense taken from your comment quoted above, it's just that you operate at a different level than most woodworkers When I started with hand planes, rusty and common was all I could understand and wrap my mind around. I'd look at the classic infills and didn't understand what made them so great. Your original Krenov would have meant absolutely nothing at that time, either. I just would have thought it was a badly finished, shop made plane and the #3 modified into a low angle infill just would have led to head scratching as to why someone would do that. So for me, at that time, a rusty Bedrock that could be restored to user status was all the farther my mind would reach.

With more experience and education, I can now look at the Marcou or a Sauer & Steiner and appreciate them, where I couldn't before. DonW, Ripthorn and others showing planes they have built made me realize that I could step up several levels, as well. The transitional infill shooting planes I made are a direct reflection of those influences. I'm not going to pretend they are at the level that others work at, but they are the best thing I've built to date and I want to use that experience to take another step forward.

All a long winded way of saying that I think the thread needs a good mix of planes at all levels. If learning how to restore and use a $5 flea market rust bucket is what a new hand tool user dreams of, they should find inspiration, advice and support on this thread. At the same time, those that are constructing their own planes or aspire to own something uniquely beautiful should be able to come on here and find ideas, as well.

Exposing hand plane lovers to all levels of what is out there will do nothing but help, so please post what you have made. It just might provide inspiration to someone else. Plus, I might want to steal an idea or two.


----------



## Mosquito

After almost 52,000 posts, I would almost expect the subject to have morphed… It's more the general hand plane thread now, and I'm ok with that. If not for this thread, I may not have gotten into hand tools at all. It's always fun seeing ultra-rare or high end planes, but it's also nice to see newcomers getting questions answered, to help them along in their hand tool journey.


----------



## derekcohen

It's a pity that the design of this forum does not permit easy archiving or access to topics. What are dream planes and what are fixer-ups are two different areas (and I am not including the fixer-ups until they become dream planes).

For myself, the purpose of a plane is to build furniture. Sometimes I want a plane for a specific purpose, and when it is not available, then I build it. My primary interest is building furniture. Some of this builds are long (my most recent one ran over a year). I also build planes when I need a quick fix.

My recent build …










... featured many, many sliding dovetails. Some of these I simply cut with a saw and a chisel, but some needed the repeatability of a dovetail plane.

Over the years I have designed and built a variety of planes that form dovetails. The first was to shape the male section …



















Article here: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/EvolvingADovetailPlane2.html

I did many female dovetails with a handsaw, chisel and router plane …










Eventually it became necessary to find a way to plane a female dovetail. So, I built this female dovetail plane …










It runs along a batten (angled 1:7) ...










Details here: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/PlaningTheSlidingDovetail.html

But I came up with a plane that is so easy to make, that it is a wonder!!!! And it will do BOTH male and female dovetails. This is a modification to a Stanley #79 ..



















Just modify the depth stop to act as a fence (again 1:7) ..



















Now I just use this for all.

Article here: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/Furniture/SlidingDovetails-LC.html

But wait, there's MORE! 

You can modify the Veritas Small Plow to make the male sliding dovetail. It requires a subfence at 1:7 and using a skew blade from a Stanley #46 combination plane …

Read about it here: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/SlidingDovetailsWithTheSmallPlow.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Mosquito

And that's your dream. Some dream of just having a tool they can use, because a usable plane is a dream compared to a brick.


----------



## theoldfart

^ +100


----------



## donwilwol

Probably should rename the thread to "The coffee shop lounge for hand plane lovers"


----------



## donwilwol

So, back to the original topic,

https://www.mjdtools.com/WebCD/CDBrowse.php?Page=view&setAuction=FC16&item=313869


----------



## terryR

Sometimes it's fun to dream of owning rare planes.










I like the coffee shop hang out plan!


----------



## terryR

ooooh, now I NEED a 79!
LOL!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I love everthing about this thread ! Does it get off track ? Yes but I think thats what has extended its run. I love seeing what spikes enthusiasm in other plane lovers as you can see with Terry's and Derek's latest entrys.

Derek's thoughts prompted me to go back to the start and follow the progression, and I did. The thread started out on topic and took a fast turn about page 3. I saw where Don W came in about that time too. Then the thread got on the subject of 4 1/2's & 5 1/2's and 7's and 3's, then went back to some high end drools. Now After a couple hours reading I am at page 14 out of a little over 1000 !, and have just went thru 2 pages of discussion on blade thicknesses and sharpening technique. I love the Thread the way it follows the rythyms of our obsession with the new and the old. Well I have another 900 or so pages to read to catch up to where I came in about a year ago ! As far as it staying on topic,,,,I hope Not.

Fantastic idea on that 79, Derek !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Stanley No. 203 Block plane
> 
> James
> 
> - jamesicus


Post #13 on the thread. 

I don't remember anymore, but think it was in the 700s when I came in (we've talked about this before). I do recall it (the thread) starting well enough, but I knew absolutely nothing about high-end tools much less infills, etc. and so avoided it. Then the damn thing didn't go away, so I joined in the discussion.


----------



## donwilwol

So now we started a section of the thread about sections of the thread


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Sections of Threads of your Dreams"


----------



## DLK

> Probably should rename the thread to "The coffee shop lounge for hand plane lovers"
> 
> - Don W


Perhaps we should just start such a thread.


----------



## ShaneA

Ahh, the good old days. I think I was a Johnny come lately at about 3,000 posts. I always wondering what these guys were up to. This was the first, ongoing conversational thread I can remember on this site. It was always on the top of the Pulse page. There were a lot less members then too. Plus the site and this thread…like all things tend to evolve. I have learned a lot on this thread. Thanks for those who keep it going.


----------



## DLK

So, Derek I went out and bought a 79 precisely because of your modification. Now I find that I like the 79 just the way it is for cleaning up/enlarging rabbets and dadoes . I suppose now I have to buy two!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Moving slowly along @ page 20 and everyone is still on Topic.

Mads and Wayne are comparing how much metal and srews are in their legs.

Bertha has a new pup and showed a breifcase of awesome miniature tools

Don W. has resurected a aluminum handle # 5 1/4 and now the discussion is on aluminum handles


----------



## onoitsmatt

I love what you have done with the 79, Derek. Really cool stuff on your website too.

I like to think of these forums as being like a bunch of people at a party. Each thread is a conversation. There's a group over in that corner talking planes, others in the living room talking about the best bandsaw for the buck, etc. People poke their heads in periodically. Sometimes they share a relatable tidbit about planes or band saws or whatever. Sometimes they just listen in for awhile before moving on.


----------



## TheFridge

> "Sections of Threads of your Dreams"
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Hur hur hur

Pretty good smitty

Should be an "all about planes thread" but I like how many of the folks that frequent the thread contribute their knowledge on all things planes to the masses when called upon.


----------



## planepassion

Combo Prof

I built a box for a #45 and put together my own graphics for it. The images are at this post here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/196978 Blog post titled: Safe storage for my Sweetheart No. 45. You can copy and paste into Word and print them on full-page label paper.



> I found cutter box labels in Plane Restorations #1: Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics which has 45 and 55 cutter box labels. But the link that were provided no longer work. Do you have the labels for the 45?. (I have originals for the 55) I can of course just cut and paste from the images he gives
> 
> I am most looking for box labels for the tools and not the cutter boxes.
> 
> - Combo Prof


----------



## DanKrager

Thank you for posting that, Brad. I hadn't seen your box build before and it's really nice. I'm in the process of building boxes to protect the specialty planes I have…today for the 444. Next up the 45, 46×2 and 55.

DanK


----------



## DLK

Thanks *Brad*. That is very helpful. Gives me a good idea.

*DanK*. Me too. Almost finished with a box for the 71 1/2.


----------



## bandit571

Box?

















I might have made a few…


----------



## DLK

Where do you put all your boxed tools?


----------



## bandit571

On a shelf…


----------



## revrok

> Where do you put all your boxed tools?
> 
> - Combo Prof





> On a shelf…
> 
> - bandit571


A shelf of boxes thread?


----------



## bobasaurus

A neat collection of wood planes on the goodwill auctions: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/5-Wood-Plows-and-Planers-By-Pinie-and-Eichen-32522988.html


----------



## DLK

> On a shelf…
> 
> - bandit571


Probably seemed like a silly question. But I'm running out of room and your dungeon shop also seemed quite full. So I was contemplating the options and hoped to gleam an idea from you … *Thinking out loud:* (Is that what its called when you type your inner thoughts in a forum.) A 55 will apparently fit in a 12 L x 7 1/2 W x 6 1/2 H box ... I have 5 combination planes. If I make 5 identical boxes. They will take I suppose 5 feet of narrow shelf space or 3 1/8 feet of deep (12 inch) shelf space. Can I find that ? Maybe just under the bench … then I have to find a place for "yet to be restored molding planes"... Such a dilemma… I think I'll just build the boxes and see where providence puts them.


----------



## Mosquito

One thing to note on a #55 fitting in a 12×7-1/2×6-1/2 box, it requires disassembling anytime you plan to store it. Not a huge deal, but something to consider


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

. The 043 stanley redesigned with an open handle of stainless and a setup to use for kerfing.

http://workshopheaven.blogspot.com/2015/12/redesigning-no043-plough-plane.html


----------



## Mosquito

Ha, I just came across that earlier this week, and have been thinking about picking one up… Still, $175 shipped to the US is a bit hefty


----------



## bandit571

Well, the "shelf" is the bottom shelf on a workmate….









Amongst other items like a couple planes.

Over against the north wall, there is an old, non-working dryer. Nobody wanted to haul it back up the steps to the curb. It now is covered in bins and boxes, someplaces 3-4 deep/high.

Under the mitre box bench, there are a couple shelves….stuffed of course..









There isn't a "real" saw till, no room…however…









Doesn't mean I can't hang things overhead…..


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I went as far as cheking out thru PayPal Mos and then declined at the last moment after remebering that I had dropped $500 on vehicle taxes the first of the week


----------



## DLK

> Well, the "shelf" is the bottom shelf on a workmate….
> 
> Amongst other items like a couple planes.
> - bandit571


LOL



> Over against the north wall, there is an old, non-working dryer. Nobody wanted to haul it back up the steps to the curb. It now is covered in bins and boxes, some places 3-4 deep/high.
> 
> Under the mitre box bench, there are a couple shelves….stuffed of course..
> 
> There isn t a "real" saw till, no room…however…
> 
> Doesn't mean I can t hang things overhead…..
> 
> - bandit571


 
Because of the apartment of my garage shop. We insulated and finished the ceiling. So no rafters for me to hang tools from. But it did after painting the ceiling gloss white provide better lighting.


Hey I see I have the same bandsaw and router table as you. Bought them mid 80s. Bandsaw is tucked away and almost never used now. Mine is also used to hold bottles of oil, glue, stain, wax, etc. The router table and its support table are in another garage bay and will likely never be used again.


----------



## derekcohen

> Well, the "shelf" is the bottom shelf on a workmate….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amongst other items like a couple planes.
> 
> Over against the north wall, there is an old, non-working dryer. Nobody wanted to haul it back up the steps to the curb. It now is covered in bins and boxes, someplaces 3-4 deep/high.
> 
> Under the mitre box bench, there are a couple shelves….stuffed of course..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn t a "real" saw till, no room…however…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn t mean I can t hang things overhead…..
> 
> - bandit571


How on Earth do you build anything in there?! I know you have completed some nice projects … but HOW? 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## bandit571

I'm actually quite skinny…...

Most of the work is done on the front side of the bench….these views are from the back of it.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

If a skunk was to get in there you would be stinking and bleeding before you got your breath. !


----------



## bandit571

Try ducking a Brown Bat flying around in there…...BTDT…twice.

Since this is also the Laundry Room, there is a clear path through to the stairs…..


----------



## derekcohen

One box I made was for a Veritas shoulder plane ..










Although nicely dovetailed, it wasn't a big deal .. 










Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## bandit571

Set up the Stanley No. 45 to cut some grooves tonight…









And…we have curlie Qs..









grooves to house the raised panel in the lid.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Inspiration from Dan K to add mahagony to the bevel fence of the dovetail T&G plane.


----------



## Mendel314

Anything by Jim Leamy

http://craftsofnj.org/index.php/jim-leamy-planemaker

Or bridge city tool


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That Tidey he made is awesome indeed!


----------



## Boatman53

sorry wrong thread.
Jim


----------



## DanKrager

The hand plane of my dreams has a home to call it's own. Derek did such a nice job on his little box, it inspired me to be more diligent. A place for all the parts, built to put away assembled, and room for the gloves to protect it.


















DanK


----------



## DanKrager

I rebuilt one of the large fence guide depth stop (on viewer right) I used to guide the tail cuts on the 45° pieces. For this guide I cut the slot vertical and it behaves like the loose fence guide depth stop. To act like the depth stop on the standard fence, I put a tiny stick of the right length in the slot. A little trial and error (poke and hope) but that's the name of the startup on this plane. 


















Works like a charm now and is ready for the next job.
DanK


----------



## bobasaurus

Looks great, Dan. How do you cut that little finger pull slot?


----------



## DanKrager

The finger pull was cut with a knife and a carving gouge. Score the vertical as deep as the exceedingly sharp chip carving knife will go (about 1/8") and peel out the unwanted with a fishtail zero sweep bent gouge. Took about two minutes. The pull is slightly undercut and feels really good when opening the lid, which has some resistance.
DanK


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow, that groove is clean for being hand cut, well done. Is the carving gouge's sweep the the same as the finished radius?


----------



## unbob

Doubtful I ll ever own a modern multi-thousand dollar plane…need a metal lathe, mill, router table, and new truck. 

- terryR
[/QUOTE]

Funny thing, with a reasonable metal lathe and a mill, the reality is, the several thousand dollar handplanes are not not hard to make, just time consuming. It certainly does not take a master machinist to make those things. Often on machinist dedicated web sites, those are beginner projects.

The terrible unbob


----------



## DanKrager

Allen, the zero sweep means that the cutting edge is straight, like a cabinet maker's chisel. But the blade is bent like a spoon, and the sides are cut away behind the cutting edge to make it a fish tail.
Here is the closest picture I could find without going out to take one…. This one shows a 2 or 3 sweep (curve). Mine is straight, 1 or 0 sweep.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Lots of dust in the shop lately, had to clean up the cordless jointers..









A #6 and three #7s…...


----------



## donwilwol

Omg

http://m.ebay.com/itm/262601343192?_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649&_mwBanner=1


----------



## bandit571

Like something Chris Schwarz might have had….


----------



## ToddJB

That was excellently done.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I checked out his feedback and he has sold a total of 3 items all with positive feedback. The other 3 were Voskov planeswith similar engraving. Here is a picture of one;


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, the box / finger joints on the case are awesome!

Some #66 action tonight.


----------



## terryR

Yes, a fabulous box, Dan!

I like that jointer too much, and need a No.7 anyway…


----------



## bobasaurus

Looking at that decorated plane, I'm pretty sure it was etched instead of engraved. Still neat, but much less time involved… I think it's overpriced.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Neat plane. I looked at a picture up close, doesn't seem to be engraved. Maybe etched, like Allen said. Or painted?










From another one that sold


----------



## revrok

> Neat plane. I looked at a picture up close, doesn t seem to be engraved. Maybe etched, like Allen said. Or painted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From another one that sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ColonelTravis


Gorgeous workmanship


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

. I bought this Razee plane the other day because of two things, (1) the blade and chipbreaker were worth the ten spot. and (2) the handle was unique in shape and seems to be carved from the body instead of attached seperate (feels like its part of your arm) ! It has three major cracks that will have to be glued simultaneously and clamped up. It has a user applied steel sole that I'll probably shed and go with something else.


----------



## bobasaurus

The rocky mountain tool collectors annual meeting is this Saturday:

https://rmtcblog.wordpress.com/annual-meeting/

I just signed up this year, looking forward to seeing so many interesting tools. I'll bring the fancy chisel to show off, too.


----------



## bobasaurus

Turtle, that is a slick plane. I love the tote shape, and the iron does look nice.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Alen, its the most comfortable grip Ive come across, fits my hand perfect. ! I just hope I can get enough glue in these 3 big cracks to close up so I can save it.


----------



## CFrye

Turtle, I'm glad that plane found you! Looking forward to your reveal on the rehab.


----------



## CFrye

Turtle, I'm glad that plane found you! Looking forward to your reveal on the rehab.


----------



## DLK

I would be interested know what if any advantages a Razee plane would have? I tried to read up on these via goggle but other then saying what they are and some folklore there seems to be no practical discussion. For example does lowering the tote which changes the angle of force somehow improve planing? What motivates the razee design?


----------



## donwilwol

A razee plane will balance better, thus push easier. Your force is more horizontal letting the plane and opposite hand provide the downward pressure.


----------



## DLK

Thanks Don W. I wonder if there is scientific evidence that supports this.


----------



## derekcohen

> I would be interested know what if any advantages a Razee plane would have? I tried to read up on these via goggle but other then saying what they are and some folklore there seems to be no practical discussion. For example does lowering the tote which changes the angle of force somehow improve planing? What motivates the razee design?
> 
> - Combo Prof


Razee planes lower the centre of gravity. This, in turn, lowers the centre of effort - which is a term I borrowed from yachting to refer to vector forces. A plane with a low centre of effort requires less force to push than a plane with a high centre of effort.

An example of a high centre of effort is the traditional jointer










An example of a a plane with low centre of effort is a low angle plane ..










If you are game .. or insomniac .. there are four articles I wrote about ergonimics of tools on my website. Scan down on this Index page ..
http://www.inthewoodshop.com/Commentary/Index.html

Lastly, here are three razee planes I built:

36" jointer
27" jointer
15" jack










Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## derekcohen

While I am posting planes, see if you can guess what this one is .. 



















Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## JayT

Turtle, I have a practically identical Ohio Tool smoother.










Like yours, the tote is very comfortable for right handed use, but is nearly impossible to use left handed because of the asymmetric shape.










Does the metal sole plate on yours appear to be factory or added on later?

Good luck on saving it.


----------



## CL810

Derek, It looks like a variant of a Veritas BU small smoother. Prototype? Discontinued model?


----------



## derekcohen

No, it's freely available 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## JayT

If it's free, I'll take a dozen. 

Well, I'm stumped. The current Veritas bevel up planes all show with dimples in the sides and that is definitely not a typical Veritas tote.


----------



## Mosquito

Looks more like an LN tote and knob to me


----------



## j1212t

That's a fine riddle Derek!
To me it also looks mostly like a Veritas BU smoother, but the wider variant - the one that accepts 57mm blades. The thing that throws me off is the body shape.

SO - I am saying that it's a freely available wide body BU smoother from Veritas, but you have gone ahead and machinede or lapped the sides square to the bottom, because the original version is a coffin shape. And you've also replaced the tote.


----------



## j1212t

this is a pointless post - i thought my previous one had dissappeared, but it was just on a walkabout on the interwebs.


----------



## derekcohen

> That s a fine riddle Derek!
> To me it also looks mostly like a Veritas BU smoother, but the wider variant - the one that accepts 57mm blades. The thing that throws me off is the body shape.
> 
> SO - I am saying that it s a freely available wide body BU smoother from Veritas, but you have gone ahead and machinede or lapped the sides square to the bottom, because the original version is a coffin shape. And you ve also replaced the tote.
> 
> - Jake


Well done, Jake!

This is the original BU Smoother ..










I lapped and reshaped the sides and replaced the woodwork.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## terryR

Good grief, someone show that Cohen Version to Veritas, please!
What an improvement in appearance!


----------



## derekcohen

Thanks for the vote. As it happens, the boys from Lee Valley were around at my Shop about 5 weeks ago, and this one caught their eye. Photos were taken.

However, I doubt that this will lead to anything. It is very costly to change established production molds (some of you may be aware that I have tested many of the Veritas planes pre-production for them).

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## j1212t

I've spent enough time looking at the Veritas planes, especially this one so I'm glad I got it right, but I always saw it as a dedicated smoother in addition to my BU jack from veritas so I would have not thought to do that. How much did you lose in weight to get it square and why did you decide to modify it?

Just so you don't have to grab another plane for a quick pass on a shooting board, aesthetics or just for experiment's sake?


----------



## DLK

So Derek will you have to be in Newcastle in the month of December. If so we could have a beer, my shout.


----------



## derekcohen

Jake, it is still coffin shaped, and therefore a dedicated smoother. I certainly do not need it as a shooter (you have no idea what shooting planes I have!). The modification was simply in reaction to the ugly look of the BUS, which I thought deserved better. It is one of the finest smoothers around, regardless of price. Now it also one of the nicer looking ones. 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## derekcohen

> So Derek will you have to be in Newcastle in the month of December. If so we could have a beer, my shout.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Don, Newcastle NSW, I assume?

That is the other side of Australia, on the East coast. I am on the West coast.

If you do manage to make it over my side, there's beer and a barbie waiting!

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## DLK

Also thanks for the links to ergonomics. And I do like the look of your improved veritas. My main trouble with veritas planes is how ugly they look.


----------



## DLK

Yes I know. Every few years I seem to make to NSW and although I do have friends in Perth I can't seem to get there.
Maybe in 2018 when I'll visit again, I hope. I'm only in Newcastle, NSW for a month this time and I think they will keep me busy doing maths.


----------



## derekcohen

Newcastle! I used to live in Sydney 25 years ago. It rained in summer. Come to Perth in December - best climate in Australia .. sunshine for 9 months of the year. Thousands of miles of beaches. Best wood .. to kill for. Forests and vineyards to the south, desert to the north.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## DLK

Yes well they pay for my apartment in Newcastle and part of my flight.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Dan K., My take on Razee's is that it was the first step in lowering the tote in line with the push stroke opposed to having higher as the old wood planes were.

JayT, Yours is a brother from the same mother but in better shape, let me know if you want to part with it.

Candy, I think the plane might be pissed at me.! I've been a little abusive to it with good intentions. After Derek showed his transformed BU Smoother I thought why not take the stress away from this old workhorse and put some new shoes on him with my own twist. Ill let it progress thru the thread as I go, First Shot;


----------



## bandit571

A different take on the razee by Ohio Tool Co.









Both are No. 035 planes









Sold one, may keep the other….


----------



## bobasaurus

Here is a $29,850.00 plane from Patrick Leach:










Yikes. It looks nice, but not that nice.


----------



## CFrye

> - TheTurtleCarpenter


Where did you find invisible paint, Turtle?


----------



## CFrye

> - TheTurtleCarpenter


Where did you find invisible paint, Turtle?


----------



## CL810

Never occurred to me that you had modified the BUS. I have and use that smoother a lot! Shame and embarrassment for not catching that. Man, now I'm going to have to think about that mod because I agree 100% with with below comments.



> The modification was simply in reaction to the ugly look of the BUS, which I thought deserved better. It is one of the finest smoothers around, regardless of price. Now it also one of the nicer looking ones.
> 
> Regards from Perth
> 
> Derek
> 
> - Derek Cohen


----------



## donwilwol

A cool little find


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Is that a pattermaker's build, the ball handle piece? Never seen one in brass…


----------



## donwilwol

I was hoping Stanley prototype Smitty, but you're probably closer to right!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I love that lateral adjuster, too. Very sweet find, Don. Gonna be on the TimeTestedTools "For Sale" pages soon?


----------



## donwilwol

Not a chance!!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Thats a sweet Excelsior Bob, Ive seen the tails themselves go for no less than $125 and up by their selves. Ive bid on several but the Hawks always swoop in @ the last second.

I got back in the shop to work on the Razee plane. First off slice the sides off and square those cuts and plane the bottom square to the frog. Next was to change the frog angle to 55*, this created a problem in that it shortened the bed length and I had to add thickness to the sole. While that was in the clamps I started working on the front infill.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

a spill plane crossed my path lat weekend!


__
https://flic.kr/p/28704967754


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Is that a totally cast iron piece?


----------



## terryR

> A cool little find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W


Wow, all that time searching sure pays off for Don!


----------



## j1212t

Ok, let me preface this by saying * it's Derek's fault* with all his talk of dream hand planes and what not. Posting his tool porn and me going on his site - sending me tumbling down the rabbit hole.

As you guys know (in terms of quality hand tools) I live in the middle of nowhere just at the place where dreams go to die..

So I have finally given up on my pursuit of finding a few decent price old stanleys on ebay 3000 miles from me, Instead, thanks to Derek, Im going to plan on building a few norris style infill planes, at the moment it looks like I'm going with a smoother, a shoulder plane and a jointer. So in regards with that, I need advice form you guys who have already done that or have done research into the topic.

So:
1. Where can I buy/find plans for infill planes? I really don't want to wing the whole thing since I have never seen one in person and have nothing to draw upon in real life
2. Which blades have you used or which do you reccommend, for me currently the best I have found are the Veritas Wooden Plane Hardware Kit
3. Lever cap - make or buy?

In general - I am planning on having the sole, sides and chip breaker (could also do that for a lever cap) laser cut for me in a metal shop - unless I go with brass/bronze sides, which I could hand work. I am in no mood to hack steel with my hand tools - no thank you.

Also, best case scenario, I can start on the build in the early months of 2017, so don't hold you breath, but any and all info which could help me would be highly appreciated!


----------



## j1212t

Answering one of my own questions - found these plans for A13 from ATHiker on his project:
http://user.xmission.com/~jry/ww/tools/a13/a13-dwg-gifs.html

That's pretty darn sweet!! But if anyone else has other sources, please do let me know

Also, for anyone else wondering in the weeds, there's Master Don's awesomje blog series on the topic which I just found and amg oing through now:
http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/35296


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Jake, Derek's site will only lead to where you have come. Welcome ,,take a chair and join in.! You cant do anything but succeed or make mistakes and of course you can also not try. I think you have made a good decision seeing your logistics. My first advise would be to get the LV adjuster and blade and then do full size drawings of the side with dashed in lines of the interior mouth opening and angles, blade, chipbreaker and adjuster. I made a drawing for this one but changed the blade bed angle midstream,,,,but the drawing did help withthe visual and got me started.


----------



## bandit571

Passed on these things today









Yep…$35 each on the planes, the spokeshave was $25, Drawknife was $45…









In the middle of the mess of planes..there was a #80 @$25, and a Keen Kutter #8c for ( wait for it) $110….Too rich for me. Had to show some restraint, after all…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Turtle, I like where you're going with that woodie! Great creativity, using the 'raz' portion as you have.


----------



## donwilwol

> Turtle, I like where you re going with that woodie! Great creativity, using the raz portion as you have.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I agree. Nice repurpose.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

nt little spill plane was ndeed a cast iron piece.


----------



## bandit571

Better pictures of that KK 8c, anyone?









Between the big plane and the roll of auger bits, is a No. 6 








And the one laying on it's side is a No.6c…...and a No.80, and a few other "goodies"

I even passed on a type 17 No.5 today…









Was after other things, today…


----------



## bobasaurus

I joined the Rocky Mountain Tool Collectors recently and attended their annual meeting and auction this weekend. The tools being sold were incredible, and went for low prices since there weren't many of us bidding. Sadly I missed out on this amazing millers patent plow plane reproduction (look at those gold plated parts, so nice):










But I did pick up a very nearly complete Stanley 55:










It's missing 3 cutters and maybe the original box (I can't tell if the box it came in is original). I think every accessory is there, but I don't have an eye for it. In fact, I have no idea how to use this thing… it looks like a space station.


----------



## bobasaurus

I also picked up a less complete Stanley 45:










It's missing the cam rest, slitter, and a number of cutters (maybe some other parts I'm not familiar with, too). But it does have the original box:










Another item being auctioned was a box of cutters, so I grabbed it too:










Unfortunately, these cutters don't have the slot that my 45 seems to use for depth adjustments. I don't know much about the types of these combo planes… any idea which types use the slotted cutters and which don't? According to the label, this 45 is a type 8.


----------



## bobasaurus

After some googling, it seems like the cutter depth adjustment was added at type 5. Can I still use these non-slotted cutters somehow, or should I sell the box and pick up later cutters?


----------



## donwilwol

That looks like a good auction day. Mos will probably know better, but the cutters should work if you don't mind using them without the adjuster. Just swing the adjuster out of the way. I'd probably switch them out for the slotted ones. I think the slotted ones are easier to find.


----------



## donwilwol

Allen, have a look at this thread too

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43282#first-new


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I second the 'swap them with slotted cutters' approach. They're harder to find than slotted; it's always possible they have more value than slotted (?) and you'll come out a little bit ahead.

Congrats on the #55! Still on my wish list, that plane is.


----------



## Tim457

You can cut a slot in them easily enough, but I agree with the others, especially since they seem to be in decent shape. For now, I'd swing the adjuster out of the way like Don says then look for replacements.

Nice pickup on the 45 and 55. There is some good stuff out there on using the 55. It's a beast, but it can do some cool things.


----------



## DLK

Reading Patrick's Blood and Gore, he writes, concerning the 45 cutters:

Some other cautions about the cutters need mentioning. The earliest cutters do not have the cutout on them to engage the pin on the cutter bolt adjustment screw, so these older cutters cannot be used on those models of the #45 that have the adjustment screw, unless you want to make the cutouts yourself. The matching cutter, the one that cuts the tongue, has a small and adjustable stop that fits into the cutter. This stop regulates how long a tongue is cut with the tool since it's impractical to use the normal depth stop when cutting tongues; there isn't any place for the normal depth stop to make contact and stop the plane from cutting.


----------



## Mosquito

The cutters can still be used with later model #45s, you just won't be able to make the cut depth shallower with the depth adjuster. You'd just push it deeper with the pin of the adjustment mechanism, and then loosen it and reset if you go too far. I wouldn't cut your own slots in them, as I'd rather have an old set than a modified old set. Like Smitty said, they're harder to find than the slotted ones 

Certainly does look like a good day at the auction to me! Type 8 would be correct as far as I can tell, from the Trade45mark on the fence, and floral casting on the main body.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Excited to have this 'new' handtool:



















I've read up on it some via the interwebz, and it seems to be a consensus the tool is a challenge to fettle for finer work. Great. Didn't know that before saying "I'll take it."


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks for the great info guys. I'll read up and give it a go. I think I will sell that box of cutters and buy more with the slot.


----------



## theoldfart

MF ceegar shave, now you have to figure out how to sharpen it! I'll be waiting  (says the old guy with a Cincinnati)


----------



## JayT

Smitty, did you get that from Leach? I saw the one on his list and was sorely tempted.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

JayT, yes I did. Probably bought it after you thought about it because I was late in getting to the list that day. First impression: I'm surprised at how small it is. Expected it to be more like a hammer handle than an actual cigar in radius.

How about I just send this cutter to you, Kevin? Since you've got it all figured out already. ;-)

(From what I read, a back bevel is an absolute no-no; that much I'm sure of. It can make the tool in-op.)


----------



## theoldfart

I've just honed the cutter since i'm not sure what kind of angle to use. So far results are terrible. :-0


----------



## Tim457

Nice one Smitty. I'm going to place my bets on you being up to the challenge of fettling it successfully.


----------



## bobasaurus

Any of you know a good way to clean my nickel-plated combo planes without removing the nickel? The wire wheel I usually use would whisk it off in no time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tim, thanks for the note of confidence. Hope it's not misplaced.



> I ve just honed the cutter since i m not sure what kind of angle to use. So far results are terrible. :-0
> 
> - theoldfart


Kevin, I pulled this from the OldTools Archive (it's what I'll try to follow):



> I followed this discussion with great interest
> last month on the problems with tuning a Millers
> Falls number 1 spokeshave. I have one that I
> had sharpened, and I'd made some shavings with
> it, but never *really* used it. Today I was
> working on a frame saw, and I thought that MF #1
> would do the trick on some curvy bits.
> 
> Well, the only way I'd gotten this thing to take
> shavings before was by opening the mouth about
> 3/8". I took heed of some of the advice I'd
> overheard on the Porch, here, and started grinding
> the bevel of the blade. I removed metal from the
> heel of the blade so that there would be a more
> acute angle at the edge. I tried to avoid taking
> away any metal right at the edge, just trying
> to grind a sharper bevel so the heel of the blade
> would sit lower. The more acute I made the angle,
> the more I could close up the mouth and still take
> a shaving. Once I got it to about 1/16", I left
> it. Works MUCH better now.
> 
> I can understand how uneducated users of these would
> grind steeper bevels on them if they didn't know
> any better. It takes some work to grind it correctly.
> This is probably why there are lots of old ones out
> there that "don't work very well."
> 
> By the way, mine has a patent date of Feb 19, 1884.
> It has four screw holes, a shallow bevel about 1/16"
> wide inside the mouth, and both handles screw on
> clockwise.
> 
> Now what was it I was going to use it for?


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Smitty.


----------



## donwilwol

> Any of you know a good way to clean my nickel-plated combo planes without removing the nickel? The wire wheel I usually use would whisk it off in no time.
> 
> - bobasaurus


You must have one dandy of a wire wheel. A fine brass wheel should not hurt it though.


----------



## bobasaurus

That's a good idea, Don. I'll look into getting one.

My wire wheel is on a baldor grinder, and it is a man eater. I've gotten some nasty abrasion wounds from it before, have to be careful. But it will turn a rusty boat anchor into a gleaming piece of metal in short order.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a 2" DeWalt course wheel on a 3450 rpm motor, and I still need to lean into it until the stuffs to hot to hang on to, and I can't get the nickel off unless it's flaking. That's tough stuff when it's solid.

Even japanning is tough to wire wheel off. It gets hot and then gets even harder to get off.


----------



## bobasaurus

I've never had much luck removing japanning with the wheel, maybe the nickel will hold up better than I think.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't recommend going at it with a course wheel, it probably will scratch it up, but if it's solid, it won't take it off.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well, it works 'as is' in an okay way.



















The sole appears to have been fashioned at a local grinding wheel and isn't uniform.










So there is filing work in my future.


----------



## dbray45

Over the years I bought several shaves, sharpened them, tried them, wasn't too impressed and put them in the drawer. About a year ago I found some green jeweler's rouge that was soft enough to embed in leather. I made a couple of leather strops glued to wood in the profiles I wanted and rubbed this stuff into the leather.

With these new "strops" I set to work on the different shaves' blades, polished the edges, and got a real surprise. Every one of these shaves work with ease - to the point where all of my blades are now polished with these strops.


----------



## Boatman53

Here you go Smitty. I figured this out a couple of years ago works well.




























This coming weekend I'll be here http://www.schoolofwoodworking.com/open-house-2016.html All day Saturday demonstrating my sharpening jig. Stop by if you can and bring a blade that you have trouble sharpening and we'll give it a go.

Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Jim, I expect to be there. Possible with a pocket full of blades!


----------



## bandit571

Need to find Mr. Gumption

I want to joint an edge..









But the "Jointer" is at least 8 pounds..









But I want to be able to run the slab through a resaw, as 9/4 thick is a bit much to work with. Needs a nice square edge to run on the bandsaw…


----------



## CL810

Jim, what's the sharpening jig? Did I miss a posting about it?



> This coming weekend I ll be here http://www.schoolofwoodworking.com/open-house-2016.html All day Saturday demonstrating my sharpening jig. Stop by if you can and bring a blade that you have trouble sharpening and we ll give it a go.
> 
> Jim
> 
> - Boatman53


----------



## TheFridge

Awesome stuff. I'd love a cigar shave.


----------



## Boatman53

You didn't really miss it. I've talked about the jig on several different threads. It really needs a thread of its own but I'm not ready yet. There is a thread over on WoodNet in the hand tools forum, the whole thing started there. I've been working on it for two years and have a Patent Pending at the moment. Starting to look for someone to manufacture it for me. It does pretty near everything from tiny thumb plane blades to slicks up to 2 3/4" wide. Spokeshaves, skews,
Etc. It has two scribed scales for two standard blade projections, the wheel carriage moves to set the angle anywhere from 18° ~ 40° on one scale and 20° ~ 60° on the other scale.










Jim


----------



## bobasaurus

That is a slick-looking jig, Jim. I'd like to see a video of it in action.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That 'stick jig' looks like just the ticket, Jim. I do have another challenge with this MF though. A very light filing confirmed what I suspected; a munged mouth.










Oh, and a back-bevel (such that it is):


----------



## Boatman53

Kevin I'll see you there then, bring me a challenge..
Smitty this is the jig I used to sharpen that skew blade you sent me.
Not sharing videos public just yet. Maybe I can get someone to take one at the show.
Not sure that should have a back bevel, that will take some work to make it go away. But it might not be a bad thing, it raises the cutting angle which might help with some woods.
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Not sure that should have a back bevel, that will take some work to make it go away. But it might not be a bad thing, it raises the cutting angle which might help with some woods.
> 
> - Boatman53


I only figured it was bad to have a back bevel because of comments recorded on the OldTools archive. This is uncharted territory for me.


----------



## theoldfart

Well, based on this conversation I have everything wrong!

This is the business end of my C.T. shave









The other side has two small set screws to set the mouth opening by moving the cutter









So if I understand what you guys are saying this, the outside of the curve, is the correct cutting surface









There is a micro back bevel ( lower edge)









I thought you needed to sharpen the inside edge, dohhhh.


----------



## DLK

.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ We're looking at 'bevel up' on that plane, and ours (?) are bevel down. Is that what you're saying, Kevin?


----------



## theoldfart

Not sure Smitty, mine has the primary bevel on the outside of the curve and a minuscule back bevel on the inside of the curve. Does this make sense?


----------



## DLK

Guys, my limited understanding of sharpening suggest to me that it would be easiest to keep the inside flat with no bevel and only have a bevel on the outside. Because this would be the simplest option to maintain I would guess it would be the correct option. But I could be wrong. This option for example was the recommendation for a hook knife I had asked about earlier … inside flat and bevel outside. Wish I had a cigar shave to try.

St. James bay sells Reproduction millers falls #1 spoke shave blade new

Looks to me it is flat inside and bevel outside.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

When you said 'everything wrong' I thought that included primary bevel on the wrong (In-) side.

So it's the backbevel we each have that's problem.

Sharpen the outside of the cutter as primary bevel, no backbevel on the inside. That's what I'm hearing is the proper sharpening method based on interwebz discussion. Still collecting info as well, as I've not sharpened anythying yet…


----------



## theoldfart

I think so Smitty. I think the two small adjusting set screws on mine might make the primary bevel angle a little less "touchy". Think I'll try to make a holder like DanK's to sharpen it.


----------



## TheFridge

I wants one. Painful fettling and all.


----------



## bandit571

Finally found some Gumption, and used a plane today..









This is after I had resawn the thick plank down a bit..









Stanley No.7c, T-9, with a jointer fence. Wide shavings?









Trying to cobble a table top..









Glue these up, and then cut it into an 18" diameter circle. Then flatten the "H" out of it…

Gumption has left the shop, and so have I…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fridge, they are out there. All needing rescue!


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge here


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There you go! That one needs some loving and could be yours today!


----------



## TheFridge

You filthy enablers…

Good thing I'm goin look at a side job today…


----------



## theoldfart

He He, snicker! It's the least I could do. Smitty, got mine from Patrick the Mega Enabler as well.


----------



## theoldfart

Making a "quickie" jig like DanK's









Time to grill, be back later!


----------



## TheFridge

I see a couple on eBay.

article on the no 1

Don't know if helps http://contrib2.wkfinetools.com/HendricksJ/cigarShave/cigarShave-01.asp


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I called it a Jim Jig, it's DanK's? Oops!


----------



## theoldfart

Whoops, it is Jim's Jig. My bad, Jim I owe you a beer, I'll bring some Saturday!


----------



## theoldfart

Well it's working


















Need to go back and use the Shaptons and .5 paste. Also need to open the mouth a bit more. But we do have progress.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fridge, that Fine Tools article is the revelation!

From this:










To this:


----------



## TheFridge

Sweet. I need one for small cabriole legs


----------



## DLK

So now that it is working. In a practical sense is it worth having when you have other spoke shaves? Are there situations where it is better to use a MF #1 then say a Stanley 151 for example?


----------



## Boatman53

It can shave a much tighter radius.
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Silly Combo Prof, asking if it's worth having a second (possibly redundant) tool…

Okay, honest attempt at an answer: I'm not sure. From the Lee Valley newsletter is this:



> In the patent papers, Goodell claims that the circular cutter provides a clean cut, rather than the scraping action common to other shaves. He further states that the unique method of holding the blade and capturing the ends of the cutter prevents digging in while cutting. This mechanism also prevents chatter, guarantees the operator's safety while using it, and allows the operator to skew the shave. Free discharge of any shavings produced is ensured, as the holding method does not allow any protuberances to impede the shaving.
> 
> and…
> 
> It is exceptional for cutting to an obstruction or for maneuvering in a restricted space, since one or both handles can be removed. It is also useful for refining an internal circular profile.


So if the propaganda is to be believed, the cigar shape makes it possible to get into (and complete) tighter-curve contours. There's a very slight mouth on the tool. Now, do I have first-hand experience (need) for the tool? Not yet. But then I've never been one to necessarily wait for the situation to arise where I get the tool after the need. That would be silly, right?


----------



## DLK

I just spent my money on chisels and gouges, Mos is trying to sell me another 45 and now you have convinced me to buy a MF cigar shave. I'm going to sell off some more tools, teach another summer course and sell blood.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You're welcome.


----------



## bandit571

Random curlies…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Fridge, gotta say 'Thank you' again for finding that article and sharing it. The shave isn't razor sharp yet but it's working well. And the condition of the 'sole'... I was really concerned it'd not prove to be a very serviceable shave at all.

Instead, a bit of clean up.


----------



## Mosquito

> I just spent my money on chisels and gouges, *Mos is trying to sell me another 45* and now you have convinced me to buy a MF cigar shave. I m going to sell off some more tools, teach another summer course and sell blood.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Hey, to be fair you reached out to me when I mentioned I have a couple I should sell


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Hey, to be fair you reached out to me when I mentioned I have a couple I should sell so I can buy a cigar shave.
> 
> - Mosquito


There, fixed it for you.


----------



## TheFridge

No problem smitty  I can be useful on occasion but I try not to make a habit of it.

I've been doing a little research in tight radius spokeshaves and the no 1 kept popping up. I see they're not super rare and not too expensive.

Looks like I need to hurry up and do the side yob I got lined up.

Record 043…


----------



## DLK

So much temptation. If I had kids there college fund would have been spent.


----------



## theoldfart

Fridge, I'm seconding Smitty's thanks. I read the article three times and was able to understand the process. It worked like a charm.


----------



## DLK

Lets see some tight radius work.


----------



## Mosquito

> Hey, to be fair you reached out to me when I mentioned I have a couple I should sell so I can buy a cigar shave.
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> 
> 
> There, fixed it for you.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop
Click to expand...

lol maybe "someday"

This time around, however… not so much



> Record 043…
> - TheFridge


Also, this didn't slip past me ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good up-cycle of old Dreams calendars:


----------



## Mosquito

I wonder why


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I finally got a few hours in the shop today and a chance to try out my new 50* bevel blade and I think it will stay in the LAJ permanently.









I got Back to working on the Razee and got it glued up, stained, the wedge made and cleaned up the blade. Not much left but to true up the sole and open the mouth a little. I tried my hand at making a scratch stock with a small 1/8 bead and all was well till I got to the crossgrain radius and the bead was to small to handle the scraper, so I made another blade without the bead and cleaned it out. LOL Sometimes you win, Sometimes you clean up the mess ! All in all I am pretty content with how it's turning out and ill get it finished up this week and see how it stands up.

Old razee,









New razee using the old handle & blade,
















I still have to get a few coats of finish on it this week sometime.


----------



## ColonelTravis

sweet razee!


----------



## bandit571

All this scrubbing..









And a few other planes..to get to this..









Spokeshave to work on the edges..









And even do a bit of a round-over..









Had to start up the lathe, to take a break…









Might get something done….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I wonder why
> 
> - Mosquito


Should I have not posted that? Was that offensive somehow?


----------



## bobasaurus

Finished restoring this 5c type 13. Before:










After:


----------



## bobasaurus

Annoyingly, it was missing the front tote screw. I threw $8 at ebay today to get a replacement (seems like a lot for a single damn screw… no one seems to make 12-20 threaded screws today).


----------



## terryR

Beautiful work, TTC!

yikes, $8 for a screw? Dude must be trying to recover the $40 cost of the die?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Turtle, love the razed! Fine work.

And that T13 looks great, Allen.


----------



## Mosquito

> I wonder why
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> 
> 
> Should I have not posted that? Was that offensive somehow?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop
Click to expand...

lol I've still got all my old calendars around too, though somehow I've yet to make either cover… what the hell lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's a ton of work put into them, and the pics are on really nice stock (paper). A shame not to re-use. A couple of those shots are from months, one back cover, one front.

You should claim the cover for 2017! Lots of good stuff from your shop, maybe it's time for a #45 on the cover.


----------



## TheFridge

Or a record 043…


----------



## Mosquito

lol Record 043 

I might have to claim a cover one of these days… It just feels weird putting my stuff on the cover, and even weird if I make any of mine major pictures on a page… Midwest modest maybe lol


----------



## bobasaurus

How do you make a calendar with the tiny pictures we have here? My latest pics were scaled to only 500×281 by lumberojcks.


----------



## donwilwol

If that 45. Collection was on the cover, I'd buy it just for that.


----------



## donwilwol

Anybody know who made this Fulton. Its marked #32. I haven't seen the frog and base before.


----------



## JayT

> How do you make a calendar with the tiny pictures we have here? My latest pics were scaled to only 500×281 by lumberojcks.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Most of the time, the posted pis are just fine. If they are too small, we've just PM'd the owners of the pics and asked for higher resolution images to be emailed to whoever is working on the calendar.


----------



## JayT

New one to me, Don. It'll be interesting to see what you can find.


----------



## theoldfart

Calendar need a 405 cover.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maybe a #444 backside?


----------



## theoldfart

Outstanding combination, 444 on the front 405 on the back. Logic? 444 is a bigger number than 405! betcha did'n know that Smitty


----------



## Mosquito

> If that 45. Collection was on the cover, I d buy it just for that.
> 
> - Don W


It should hopefully get better tomorrow too ;-)

I'll have to think about a way to stage the whole collection for a cover picture


----------



## TheFridge

Lined up. Closest one in focus and getting blurry as it looks down that very long line


----------



## Mosquito

Ha, I already have one of those, actually. It's not the whole collection at this point, as the shot was at the beginning of the year I think


----------



## bobasaurus

Mos, you may have a bit of a problem…. a problem I'm jealous of. What is your favorite type to use?


----------



## Mosquito

12, mainly because that's the first one I got, and first type that has the micro-adjustable fence. Really Type 12 and newer is about the same. There really wasn't any major functional difference between them.

Sometimes the type 1-4 are nice for lighter work, substituted for a #50 plane, but you lose the depth adjustment mechanism on those.


----------



## JKMDETAIL

Turtle,
Looks great. I think i have seen that coffee mug somewhere before.


----------



## donwilwol

https://www.mjdtools.com/WebCD/CDBrowse.php?Page=view&setAuction=FC16&item=314040

Gorgeous.


----------



## putty

Beautiful!!!
Did you see the auction estimate? 35 to 75 Grand!


----------



## CL810

Two weeks ago Derek posted his Veritas bevel up smoother that he had modified. His smoothed out the sides and replaced LV's tote with a traditional tote. I thought it was a homerun so I am working on mine now and here is a progress pic.










I used a surface grinder to do most of the work. About 1/4 of the side has to be smoothed out with a file. This is sanded to 400. I'm pumped about this new looked.


----------



## ToddJB

Nice, Andy!

Are you holding out some sweet metal working skills on us? Surface Grinder, huh? What other toys you got in that shop?


----------



## bobasaurus

Great-looking smoother. I've considered doing some etching on the sides of my planes to customize them.


----------



## CL810

No metal working skills here Todd. My brother has all the metal working machines. Great resource for me when I do need some metal work. As you can see in the pic, we're still thinking about the best way to make the insert for the bandsaw.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, that does look fantastic. Well done, the change is a big improvement.


----------



## ToddJB

Ah. I see. That is a good resource.

I'm just a bit torn about modifying such an inconic tool though.


----------



## terryR

Ooh, I love the modded Veritas.
Seriously.

How many BU smoothers can a guy justify?


----------



## bandit571

Craftsman No.3C according to the stamp on the side..









Has the "Golden Oval" lever cap. Says Craftsman Tools on the label on the rear handle….

Older Fulton..









Iron needed a good rehab today
And a British Stanley #4









it used to have a black plastic depth adjuster knob..









Til I threw it out…


----------



## Mosquito

> Ooh, I love the modded Veritas.
> Seriously.
> 
> How many BU smoothers can a guy justify?
> 
> - terryR


How many do you have?

Actually, I don't care what the answer to that is, the answer to your question is "One more"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I second that. Answer is 'One more,' or you're simply not trying.


----------



## CL810

Todd, I believe it was the iconic ebony that Was the focal point of that pic.


----------



## terryR

> I second that. Answer is One more, or you re simply not trying.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


No, I haven't been trying hard lately, but promise to step up my game.
Rule & Level 605 just arrived.
New family of rusties started!


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Just found this pretty 65 1/2. Good condition, just a little fettling needed (sharpening the blade and lapping the sole):


----------



## terryR

605C, type3 I believe. 
Ready for some love,


----------



## CL810

Looks like fun Terry.

Walnut shavings are fun also.









Had to chamfer one edge to match legs in above pic and remembered Kevin showing us this little trick. Worked perfectly. Thanks Kevin!


----------



## theoldfart

Nice looking walnut Andy. Can't quite figure out what's in the works Wuzzup?


----------



## CL810

A friend needs a gun rack to display samples of his engraving work at gun shows.


----------



## theoldfart

Ah, the sides make sense to me now. Maybe a pic when your done?


----------



## woodcox

That bench pic and plane are cover shots Andy. Oohs and aahs over here.


----------



## bandit571

Got the Millers Falls No.11 all sharpened back up









Back of the iron was out of flat, bevel was out of square. Chipbreaker had burrs, as did the lever cap. had to tilt the lateral all the way to the right, to get a cut.

I might have it about done, now..









Might start on this one, next..









It has a lot more "issues" than the No.11 did….


----------



## CL810

Will do Kevin. Thanks woody.


----------



## Ripthorn

I spent 4 hours jointing the edges of boards for my dining table top with my #7. Then all the boards decided to crash down into my tool chest, dinging several edges. Back to square 1 on about half the boards…

on a side note, my 4 year old asked if she could play "with all the curls" on the floor. Knock yourself out, kid


----------



## TheFridge

At least she goes for the shavings. My children can simultaneously put their hands on everything they're not supposed to touch at once. I think they have the ability to teleport or something.


----------



## bandit571

As for that Ohio Tool Co. 035….









after a day in rehab. Sole is now flat..









Tapered iron has been sharpened, and stropped..









And it can do rough work..









A bit finicky to adjust, though….


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

This little 3 1/2" mouse came to me a little rough and I am in the process of making him a new wedge.!


----------



## ColonelTravis

> - CL810


Sorry, I'm not familiar with this fence thing - what's the story behind it?


----------



## CL810

ColT, the Stanley 386 is a fence that will attach to #6, 7, & 8 planes. I don't the range of angles you can set.


----------



## theoldfart

The angle range is almost limitless. You can attach a wood fence with just about any angle to the metal fence.
The E C Stearns and Millers Falls fence will fit more plane sizes. I'm not so sure about the Goodell Pratt fence.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

With the jointer fence, you gotta be sure that the thrust of the blade is centered…

Once when jointing 14' oak for a laminated countertop, I would start and the cut was square, but by the time I got to the ned, it warent. Took me a while to figure it out, but what I surmised was that the thrust maoved the lateral adjustment. . Once I put a suitably thick fence on the jointer fence so to make the thrust centered on the blade, that issue disappeared.

Kust a usage pont to note.

Eric in Calgary


----------



## CL810

Makes sense Eric.


----------



## knockknock

Eric does make sense. That is why I use my veritas jack rabbet plane for jointing. The fence is an under slung fence which lets me center the plane on the edge. I also added a wooden face to the fence for better registration, and got shorter fence rods for narrower boards. I think that style of fence is also available for the new veritas custom planes.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm..









One of my Stanley No. 7c T-9s that came already drilled and tapped for a fence, just had to build a new fence…









Then installed thumbscrews that look a bit better than hex head bolts…


----------



## donwilwol

I made myself a tail for my KK. I'm surprised you don't see more of these. Its is extremely comfortable to use.


----------



## DanKrager

You made that look simple, Don. Nice.

DanK


----------



## ColonelTravis

Cool Don - that's kind of like a chisel plane.


----------



## SamuelP

You may have so thing there Don. Very nice.


----------



## matthww

I would want a compass plane in excellent condition, or one of thos discontinued lie Nielsen miter planes (that look like a metal box).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Modeled after the Stanley #9, Matt.

And compass planes aren't typically found in "excellent" condition, but as long as the cutter can be made wicked sharp, they all work reasonably well.


----------



## ColonelTravis

I found a Stanley 113 in, not excellent condition, but pretty darn good condition at an estate sale. Had it in my hands for about 10 minutes then decided I didn't want to pay what they were asking. I can't remember what it was, $150? Not unreasonable but not what I wanted to spend my money on. Don't see myself making a lot of round/curvy things, but maybe if I'd bought it I would have - oh well, guess I screwed myself.


----------



## Tim457

Seems a bit much Colonel. Lots of them listed for that on eBay right now, but checking sold listings looks more like $50-$100 depending on condition, with the rare ones going for more.


----------



## TheFridge

I found a 20 for 100$ in pretty good shape. I've yet to really to put it to use but I like the feel of it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I paid less than $100 for the one above, thought at the time I may have overpaid… So putting down a $150 model was a good move, Col.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

The saying "What they are worth is what someone is willing to pay" is true. Here is a type study and value guide for the 113

http://www.oldtooluser.com/typestudy/stanno113cptypestudy.htm


----------



## DonBroussard

I paid around $60 for my 113. I think your judgement was right in walking away, CT.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Huh. That type study link says "...care must be taken when planing that this plane is kept straight and is not skewed as is customary when using a smooth plane." Didn't know that. Last time I used it, the #113 worked very well when it was slighted skewed. Wonder what the rationale is behind the warning?


----------



## ColonelTravis

OK, feel better about walking away. I don't see a lot of vintage tools where I live so I was kind of upset but I wasn't comfortable with that price. That sale began on a Friday, I went back Sunday when everything was half off (this guy's tool collection was incredible, I had to go twice) and it was gone. Did get some nice molding planes for cheap that I passed on first time I was there.


----------



## JayT

> Wonder what the rationale is behind the warning?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Probably because it will change the effective radius of the sole. I've skewed by #20, as well, and it cuts fine, but is really hard to keep the skew consistent so the curve come out correct.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I can see that, I guess. I don't remember constantly having to adjust the plane to react to a changing curve though. But then planing those discs were quite the workout and the skew angles were neither persistent nor consistent. So maybe I got lucky OR precision simply wasn't happening with my work (but I did make circles).

Good stuff, thanks JayT.


----------



## mramseyISU

> I paid around $60 for my 113. I think your judgement was right in walking away, CT.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I got mine for $40. If a guy is patient you can get them for under $50 on ebay without much trouble.


----------



## Mosquito

I got one for $40, but the rear handle was broken, and the blade carriage was jammed (Not sure what you'd call it, but the part that moves the iron when you use the depth adjustment wheel). Ended up selling it for $50, as it was and calling it good. Haven't gotten one since, and that was a couple years ago. Will probably have a go again at some point though


----------



## mramseyISU

> I got one for $40, but the rear handle was broken, and the blade carriage was jammed (Not sure what you d call it, but the part that moves the iron when you use the depth adjustment wheel). Ended up selling it for $50, as it was and calling it good. Haven t gotten one since, and that was a couple years ago. Will probably have a go again at some point though
> 
> - Mosquito


Other than needing a tetanus shot from looking at it my $40 113 was in really good shape. I've only used it a couple times but when I needed it there wasn't any better tool for the job.


----------



## TheFridge

Is there a functional difference between the 113 & 20? Aside from hand placement I mean.


----------



## JayT

20 holds settings better and is a stronger design, I also find it more comfortable.


----------



## TheFridge

I just wonder why more people don't go for 20s.

It does feel like a solid tool considering.


----------



## donwilwol

> I just wonder why more people don t go for 20s.
> 
> It does feel like a solid tool considering.
> 
> - TheFridge


They are typically about twice as much money (or more). I do like my 20 better. It's heavier and feels better in use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I like the #113 because… well… I don't have a #20 to compare it to!


----------



## theoldfart

^ me too


----------



## TheFridge

TOF… You're not living up to your tagline…


----------



## DanKrager

So, is $100 a good price for a 20?

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

I don't know but that's what I paid for one.


----------



## donwilwol

That's what I paid for mine be as well. I'd say it's on the higher side of retail but mine was in perfect shape.


----------



## bandit571

Well, had a fellow stop by about a week ago. He was having "issues" with a Stanley Cordovan #4…

Finished flattening the sole for him. Mated the chipbreaker to the already flattened and sharp iron. Frog didn't "feel" right. Took the frog off…...there was a metal plate, drilled for the frog bolts. Removed the plate. Found out that this frog sat down on just three points…
2 up by the mouth opening….normal
1, just 1, near the frog's rear end. Frog would sit on these three points and rock side to side. Flattened the bottom of the frog so it sat right on the "pad". Pad was about the size of a keyboard's "J" key.. Once the bottom of the frog was flat, it sat right on the pad, and did not rock a bit.

When Andrew left, that #4 was making almost full width, see-through shavings, chatter free. Cost to Andrew?

Supper.


----------



## donwilwol

You should have paid him for the fun you had!


----------



## bobasaurus

I think I'm going to sell my No. 20. The sole has an unusual curvature side-to-side that makes using it difficult. I just get chattering from it no matter how much tweaking and sharpening I do.


----------



## DLK

I'm looking for 2 1/4" blade for a Miller Falls 15. One that fits a Stanley 5 1/2 will of course work. Does anyone know where I can buy one?

Alternatively will a hock blade work? Will the yoke engage the lever cap of the cap iron if the thicker hock blade is used?


----------



## donwilwol

I've never tried it, but if a Hock works on a Stanley I don't know why it wouldn't work on a MFs.

You could also call Ron and ask.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Another option is a LV pmv11 Don K. http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=42607&cat=1,41182,43698&ap=1


----------



## DLK

Thanks Don, I may do that. Contact Ron and ask

Turtle. Unfortunately LV pmv11 does not come in a 2 1/4 width.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

. Don K, It wouldnt be much of a problem to take a light 1/16" off each side or maybe less as you probably have close to 2 3/8 clearence in your throat but the Hocks are great blades and would be a great upgrade.


----------



## matthww

> Modeled after the Stanley #9, Matt.
> 
> And compass planes aren t typically found in "excellent" condition, but as long as the cutter can be made wicked sharp, they all work reasonably well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Aww man…Very nice! If you ever want to sell…. :-D


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Aww man…Very nice! If you ever want to sell…. :-D
> 
> - Matt Hegedus


I'm just the latest caretaker for these tools. That said, I intend to care of them a *very long time.*


----------



## TheFridge

And I got shotgun on em after smitty


----------



## DLK

So if I buy a hock blade do I also have to buy the hock cap iron?

Also what is the effective difference between O1, A1, Pmv11? What will it mean in terms of sharpening? I am now using diamond stones.


----------



## TheFridge

O1 is easier to sharpen, A2 holds an edge longer, and pmv11 is supposed to have the benefits of both of the others.


----------



## DLK

Thanks. What do we prefer?


----------



## jmartel

I prefer PM-V11, personally. Great stuff. After that I like O1.


----------



## TheFridge

Mostly A2.


----------



## donwilwol

I've never bought a Hock chip breaker, but still believe a chip breaker upgrade is the best upgrade you can make to a Bailey plane. But to answer the question, no you don't have to.

I still buy O1. Call me stubborn and set in my ways!!


----------



## TheFridge

Don, your stubborn and set in your ways


----------



## DLK

So Don, what chip breaker do you upgrade to?


----------



## donwilwol

> So Don, what chip breaker do you upgrade to?
> 
> - Combo Prof


If your buying a Hock blade, get the Hock. I make my own, but usually find the stock to work ok. I always try to use original when possible.


----------



## DLK

Do these hock blades ever go on sale? I'm having trouble wrapping my head around buying a plane blade that costs more then the plane itself. But I suppose that is the way of it.


----------



## donwilwol

Sometimes they are cheaper on Amazon, but I agree.


----------



## ColonelTravis

> I ve never bought a Hock chip breaker, but still believe a chip breaker upgrade is the best upgrade you can make to a Bailey plane. But to answer the question, no you don t have to.
> 
> I still buy O1. Call me stubborn and set in my ways!!
> 
> - Don W


I'm gonna go ahead and say it - I can't stand sharpening A2 blades any more. I'd like to try the PM-V11 stuff, just no need to buy any right now.


----------



## ColonelTravis

> I ve never bought a Hock chip breaker, but still believe a chip breaker upgrade is the best upgrade you can make to a Bailey plane. But to answer the question, no you don t have to.
> 
> I still buy O1. Call me stubborn and set in my ways!!
> 
> - Don W
> 
> Amen to the chipbreaker advice. I'm gonna go ahead and say it - I can t stand sharpening A2 blades any more. I d like to try the PM-V11 stuff, just no need to buy any right now.
> 
> - ColonelTravis


----------



## ColonelTravis

> Amen to the chipbreaker advice. I've never bought a Hock chip breaker, but still believe a chip breaker upgrade is the best upgrade you can make to a Bailey plane. But to answer the question, no you don t have to.
> 
> I still buy O1. Call me stubborn and set in my ways!!
> 
> - Don W
> 
> Amen to the chipbreaker advice. I'm gonna go ahead and say it - I can t stand sharpening A2 blades any more. I d like to try the PM-V11 stuff, just no need to buy any right now.
> 
> - ColonelTravis


----------



## DLK

Wow. I guess you really meant it. LOL.


----------



## DLK

I ended up buying an O1 Hock blade.


----------



## donwilwol

And so it starts…...


----------



## DLK

Expensive week it was. Hock Blade, MF 9, MF 1, Stanley 45, other junk.

You guys have to stop showing me cool tools. I'm going to go broke. LOL.


----------



## TheFridge

MF1…

In a dispute with eBay seller siliconvalet. Apparently he thinks taking a grinder to the mouth is, and I quote, "wear from use". he told me that's how you sharpen it.


----------



## chrisstef

He sharpened the mouth of the sole? Stick to code writing silicon valet. (No offense IT guys).


----------



## theoldfart

Iv'e seen a couple like that. They grind the cutter while it's still mounted in the plane. Efficient don't you think -


----------



## TheFridge

Actually they took the cutter off. And proceeded to butcher the iron and body.

Pretty sure this guy is just a reseller.


----------



## DLK

So Fridge did you buy this plane and are now disputing that it is not as described?


----------



## TheFridge

Pretty much. If it said anything other than wear from use I would've never considered it. Thing is. I had a dealer buddy look for me and shoot me the link, so we both couldn't see it in the pics.


----------



## ColonelTravis

> Wow. I guess you really meant it. LOL.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Good Lord, just saw that - sorry!


----------



## DLK

Well that rough Fridge. My unfortunate eBay experiences have either been self inflicted or benign. I hope it will all be well.


----------



## Mosquito

I hate it when something looks good in the pictures, and they don't tell you they "restored", or "cleaned" it. Then you find out that they have no idea what they're doing once you get it. Ugh.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh it was still had patina and was dirty. One of the reasons why you couldn't see it until you put it in your hands.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got an email into Donnolly. This was described as good+ with a chip in the back of the mouth, so its not just eBay.










It would have been a nice Birmingham.


----------



## TheFridge




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

! Now we're talking, Fridge! That looks like it needs some proper shaping… Does it cut as-is?


----------



## DLK

Fridge, Is thus abused tool with butchered iron? I can't see it. Or is this a new MF 1.

I'm waiting for my MF 1 to be shipped. Hate it when they don'e ship immediately when I pay immediately.


----------



## TheFridge

Aside from cleaning it (which I probably shouldn't have) I haven't touched it. There is a quite a gap between the body and iron on the left side. eBay told me to send it back to the seller so hopefully this is finally settled.

My buddy Robert Porter found me another that is definitely in useable condition so I'm trading up pretty much.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I hate sending stuff back Fridge but sometimes its just the thing to do. I bought a plane once that looked awesome in the pics on EBay, but when I received it the whole rehab was just a compete mess. You could not see it in the photos clearly but I learned a lesson and have never bought a rehabbed plane since.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It just seems the ones in circulation / for sale are the ones people couldn't get to work properly because the cutter is so unusual. The one in your pic, Fridge, doesn't seem to have much of a mouth / flat area in front of the cutter. Would take some file work to get it functional, and even then it'd be hard to know if it's "right."


----------



## terryR

This isn't vintage, but newly made in Massachusetts,










Woodjoy Tools, $99.
A2, brass, and Maple.
http://www.woodjoytools.com/


----------



## Tim457

Nice link Terry, hadn't heard of that toolmaker before.


----------



## DLK

I've been playing around with a wooden plane and I have an question concerning getting it adjusted. This one has a double iron i.e. iron and cap iron. When I tap the iron to to advance it forward it slips past the cap iron. Is that suppose to happen? Makes it hard to get thin enough shavings that won't clog the throat. Advice please.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

My thought would be one of three, cap iron is not screwed tight enough , too much oil on the surface between the two irons or your setting the wedge too tight before its dialed in. I usually keep the wedge just tight enough to get the blade cutting evenly side to side with a fuzz of a cut and then tighten the wedge a little at a time to lock it in while advancing with each tap.


----------



## DLK

Than turtle. I'll give that a try tomorrow after work.


----------



## bandit571

Might be because the iron is also tapered?


----------



## DLK

I don't think it is. I'll have a look again when I get home from work.


----------



## jmartel

That woodjoy cigar shave looks like it uses the Veritas spokeshave kit blades. Probably part of the reason why it's only $99.


----------



## terryR

I think he makes his own blades? Has a whole page of them, and says made in USA.

Thinking of pulling the trigger on a round shave. Scared of vintage.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scared of vintage? No way! There's a support group here for you, Terry!


----------



## theoldfart

Come on Terry, man up. Do a vintage!


----------



## terryR

you guys know I love old stuff.

but, I had no idea some dude could mess up a round shave, then sell it to me on fleaBay. Well, I guess I know that's possible, but would like to avoid it!

And…to be honest…I have no idea what to do with a cigar shave, but I WANT ONE after watching the Forum. LOL. You guys are of little help!


----------



## DLK

My cigar shave has finally shipped. I should have it Wednesday. And like you Terry I only bought it because of peer pressure.

I was given a "friggen" tranny today. I suppose I'll have to restore it too.


----------



## DLK

> My thought would be one of three, cap iron is not screwed tight enough , too much oil on the surface between the two irons or your setting the wedge too tight before its dialed in. I usually keep the wedge just tight enough to get the blade cutting evenly side to side with a fuzz of a cut and then tighten the wedge a little at a time to lock it in while advancing with each tap.
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


I did polish the iron and cap iron. So I think you were right about the oil on the surface. I washed both with mineral spirits and it was a little better. I also tried your setting method. Now I think I will add a little spring to the cap iron.



> Might be because the iron is also tapered?
> 
> - bandit571


The iron is indeed tapered. But its the original iron so it work. Shouldn't it being tapered make it slip less.


----------



## donwilwol

You don't want to polish the metal mating parts ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Chipbreaker is getting held back by the wedge. Need to loosen the wedge a hair, THEN adjust for depth, then retighten the wedge. Iron otherwise slides by the chipbreaker, the thinner part of the iron makes the chipbreaker bolt a hair looser.

Have an Ohio #81…......have to do the same thing.


----------



## DLK

> You don t want to polish the metal mating parts ;-)
> 
> - Don W


Yes yes. Well every day I learn something new. Keeps me interested. 
I'll try roughing them up.



> Chipbreaker is getting held back by the wedge. Need to loosen the wedge a hair, THEN adjust for depth, then retighten the wedge. Iron otherwise slides by the chipbreaker, the thinner part of the iron makes the chipbreaker bolt a hair looser.
> 
> Have an Ohio #81…......have to do the same thing.
> 
> - bandit571


Makes sense.


----------



## DLK

Ta da!



























My thanks to Turtle and Bandit.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Glad tyou got it dialed in DK.


----------



## DLK

Thanks it was fun and a good lesson. Now I need to work up the courage to clean up the shop and make something.


----------



## DonBroussard

I was at an outdoor flea market this morning and I actually saw and held a Stanley 99. The vendor was asking $75. I was tempted but while it's nice to look at, I couldn't see me actually using it. Quite the dainty little skew plane.


----------



## TheFridge

I got another mf1 on the way courtesy of my bud Robert porter. I might've tried the new version if I knew about it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stanley #99 is a side rebate plane, right Don? Or am I thinking something else? The 'skew' is what's throwing me off in your description. Here's the #98 and #99 together:


----------



## Tim457

That seems like a decent price for a 99, but I haven't tracked their selling prices closely at all. Smitty, I'm assuming he means by the way the blade is tilted.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It'd be a decent price if it had the depth stop with it. The earliest didn't have them, most did. Many are missing their stops, and they are quite unique to these planes. Not even interchangeable between the 98 and 99…

Sounds quite reasonable, Tim.


----------



## DonBroussard

Smitty-Your description is much more accurate than mine. The 99 I saw today DID have the depth stop. Sounds like it might've been worth picking up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Only worth picking up if you're willing to pick up the #98 for a bit more. And that's a reality… one of the pair simply isn't right, you need them both.


----------



## TheFridge

Damn enablers…


----------



## JKMDETAIL

Something I picked up this week. A barn find as it was.I did not think $10 was a horrible price.


----------



## DLK

Just to let you know I paid the $39.75 entrance fee and joined the club.


----------



## DonBroussard

Smitty-You are right. You can't own a 99 without a 98! I just saved myself another $75!


----------



## theoldfart

Well actually Don yes you can just make sure that the left side of everything you do is perfect ;-)


----------



## DonBroussard

> Well actually Don yes you can just make sure that the left side of everything you do is perfect ;-)
> 
> - theoldfart


Y'all are just a bunch of comedic enablers!


----------



## theoldfart

Just part of the service sir! No charge.


----------



## donwilwol

> Well actually Don yes you can just make sure that the left side of everything you do is perfect ;-)
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> Y all are just a bunch of comedic enablers!
> 
> - Don Broussard


Well, you don't go to a bar for an AA meeting. We're here to spread the love!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Good one, DonW! Thanks for the "support".


----------



## waho6o9

https://www.32auctions.com/organizations/27283/auctions/32724?reset_filter=1

Hock emailed a silent auction going on until the 16th.


----------



## Ocelot

99, 98, 79 …

If you get the 79, you've got both in one, and much cheaper, but I suppose it's not as good, but I've been looking at getting a (Stanley) #79.

I have a wood river side rabbet plane. I've played with it, but not yet used it for anything real. In some ways, it's probably better than a 79, and maybe better than a 98/99 pair. It has a depth stop, but you have to flip it around to use it on the other side, and set the depth again, while the 79 depth stop could be set once and used in both directions.

... also have a right-handed Wakitori Kanna (I love saying that). I'd like a pair of those also, but they are too wide at the sole to use in narrow grooves.


----------



## DanKrager

Since getting a pair of 98. 99 I've grown very fond of them. They are my go to tool more often than I can keep track of. They predate the later depth stop addition, but I don't miss that at all. I, too, considered the 79 before stumbling into this pair. While dreaming about the choice, I wondered how much unnecessary wear the trailing blade had when the 79 was pushed through a dado. Other than that, I think they are functionally equivalent.

DanK


----------



## DLK

I have the 79 and use it to cleanup rabbets. But I got because of Derek's modification to cut dove sliding dove tails.


----------



## terryR

holy crap,










http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/woodworking-and-woodworking-machinery/show-me-your-planes-269052/index5.html


----------



## theoldfart

I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

It is a work of art Terry, every part is highly detailed. How can you make something that highly detailed without one errant scratch or defect ? Perfection


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

. This is what is on the bench now. I moved the throat back to a little past center as I like more toe to register at the start of the cut like the japanese planes, it will have a traditional morticed wooden wedge and ive changed the bed angle to 50*










The sides will be beech from an old wooden jointer that I bought that was missing the irons.


----------



## bandit571

Old Groat time..









Stanley No.5c, type 6 (with a replacement lateral) and a cambered iron..
Earlier was a bit of end grain work.









Millers Falls No.11, seemed to do ok









And, since I was using the small stuff..









Craftsman #3C…same as a Millers Falls No.8. Smooth sole. 
Have a box to build…









I resawed these from the 3/4" stock, trying for about 1/2" thick.


----------



## DanKrager

Stanley 113 working inside and out. I can see why there are so many broken handles. I felt and watched it flex under this light duty load truing up templates.

















DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Looking for experienced options here:

I'm thinking about making a plane adjustment hammer.

There seem to be all sorts of designs out there.

What do you find to be the most useful features out of one of these tools? Paint for me what your dream adjuster would look like.

Wood face? Brass face? One of each? One tapered end? Long skinny handle? Head heavy or balanced? Integrated beer cap opener? Debit chip reader?


----------



## DLK

Both a metal and wood face. Long skinny handle and balanced…. I think. 
I have been working up the courage to make one too.


----------



## ColonelTravis

> Wood face? Brass face? One of each? One tapered end? Long skinny handle? Head heavy or balanced? Integrated beer cap opener? Debit chip reader?
> 
> - ToddJB


THANK YOU! Chip reader, finally someone who gets it!

I've got a little metal hammer with a metal handle skinnier than a straw that works great for my scrub blade but not so great for molding planes. Sterling has a hammer (I'm sure you've seen) that I think would be my choice even though I haven't bought it or tried it. Seems like I'd like it, is all I can say.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Stanley 113 working inside and out. I can see why there are so many broken handles.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Dan, it's definitely blister material, but I had good results handling it like a coffin smoother vs. by the handle when I was working hickory… YMMV


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, I'll go along with your grip provided you tighten the keeper on the adjuster knob otherwise it goes out of adjustment readily.


----------



## woodcox

I made this for an adjustment hammer. I like the small end to get into tight spots like the side of a low angle iron. No chip reader though. 








A new addition, sw no.63 radius sole. Now a pair with my no.64.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, this is what I'm using..









Also works nicely driving small nails, too…Maybe 7oz, with handle….


----------



## ToddJB

Good thoughts so far. Bandit, do you use the tapered end for any reason?


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## bandit571

Tapered end is to start small nails with. Saves my fingers…


----------



## ToddJB

Don is that just a copper tee pipe fitting? Is the other side plugged with something?


----------



## donwilwol

It is a pipe t. I've since shorten the wood side a bit so it doesn't look so awkward. The other side is plugged with a piece of brass dattoed in and soldered. The inside is filled with lead.

The handle is through and wedged.


----------



## bobasaurus

Here are the parts of one I made and gave away:










This photo shows the head of the one I made for myself:










The felt doesn't work all that great, wish I had some leather or wood on the one end.


----------



## DLK

You could solder a copper end cap on the end of that copper tee.


----------



## donwilwol

> You could solder a copper end cap on the end of that copper tee.
> 
> - Combo Prof


You definitely could. I just happened to have a piece of brass.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Smitty, I ll go along with your grip provided you tighten the keeper on the adjuster knob otherwise it goes out of adjustment readily.
> 
> - theoldfart


Tighten the keeper? What is this sorcery you speak of??


----------



## woodcox

Doh! Wrong thread. 
Todd, that reminded me of this. 





Tapering jig works nicely.


----------



## ToddJB

Woody, I'm not sure what I said that reminded you of that clip - but I'm glad it did.

Thanks for the comments gang. I've got some sketches going.


----------



## ToddJB

Also, what's the story with the purple drill?


----------



## woodcox

It came with red handles and my daughter requested purple.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Nice.


----------



## DLK

A while back we were discussing easy driver screwdrivers I recall Smiity extolling their virtues. This is what my ebay search turned up today:










I had a good laugh.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## bandit571

Had some plane work to do today…









When I get shavings like this..









I should be about done with that side, right?

( Stanley No. 5-1/2, T-17)


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, this one


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Whaaa????

So all the bitchin' and moanin' about it not holding a setting is valid EVEN WITH such a keeper? I didn't know it was there! Must not do much / be very effective?

EDIT: I'll be switched. I've digested B&G countless times, never saw this: Stanley recognized this problem, and provided the later planes with a set screw that tightens the knob after the sole has been set. This screw sits just forward of the knob and is received by the main casting, which is split so that it can pinch the knob. The earliest models do not have this screw.


----------



## theoldfart

It is effective once tightened, judiciously of course!

BTW you have the same type as I do so whachoobichinat?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Honestly, I've not bitchedabouddit but know it's a common complaint. When I talked about the coffin smoother hold, it includes holding the front of the plane below the knob; that's how I got past it.

EDIT: Just watched the cabinet video, it does have the keeper. Thanks, Kevin!


----------



## theoldfart

I have to go back and re-examine how I used the plane. I remember two grips, one like yours and the other where I had the front hand on the top of the sole.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

I had a bugger of a time getting a 113 to actually take a shaving. Had to make the blade angle more acute (was rubbing on heel), and tidy up the frog a tad to widen the mouth. Still not cutting sweetly, but at least it cuts.

Next projects… a slightly rusted 79 and a really rusted 78

And I do love those hammers


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just for grins, searched you tube for some "Using the Stanley #113" videos. One dude has a couple of videos posted; he took it completely apart and did a full-up refurb, then demonstrated it on an inside curve with pretty decent results. Here's the video, and note that he doesn't use the super secret set screw. He does, however, hold the plane below the front knob, and that's a pretty effective way to not inadvertently adjust the radius during use.


----------



## JayT

> that s a pretty effective way to not inadvertently adjust the radius during use.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I've found the best way to avoid inadvertently adjusting the radius on my 113 is to use my #20 instead.


----------



## DLK

Smitty: Thanks for that video.

Did Stanley have a manual for the 113? Can someone post or send me a copy?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

JayT, bless your heart. lawl

DonK, that's what I was hoping to stumble upon in my searching but haven't found anything yet.


----------



## theoldfart

"have a manual"?, I thought it was an automatic!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, as an aside, unlike that video I did not need to reverse the plane direction. I was able to do the entire curve from end to end. I did have a sharp cutter and took a very light cut.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kevin, that is because you are a trained professional!

And yes, I'm being serious.

That said, there are other vids posted that have the tool working in a single direction throughout the cut, so it's doable. I personally have gotten various degrees of chatter and tear out without reversing directions, but sharp fixes nearly everything and that was likely my problem (one of many).


----------



## theoldfart

Thank you for the compliment. Now if I could increase my output to yours I'd be set.


----------



## DLK

> "have a manual"?, I thought it was an automatic!
> 
> - theoldfart


I was curious about if Stanley would show in the manual how to hold the 113 and if other helpful recommendations were recommended.


----------



## theoldfart

Don, I wouldn't have a clue where to look for one. Did Stanley put specialized brochures with all their planes?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There are quite a few of them out there (#45, #55, and I believe even the #78 had one). I wondered the same thing. Wonder if der Leachmeister would know?


----------



## TheFridge

Theres my adjusting hammer. Tiny little booger.

MF1 type 1 courtesy of Robert porter. Unfortunately the one he bought for me was a counterfeit so he sent his personal one in its place. Still thinking of sending it back… I'd rather stare at it than use it…



















I finally got my refund out of eBay for the first one. Took awhile but I hammered them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, that's a pristine example! Really no action shots / does she work?


----------



## muleskinner

Having decided that having a couple hand planes in the shop might come in handy, I've been keeping an eye out for an opportunity. Is this an opportunity? http://olympic.craigslist.org/tls/5827287417.html










To clarify, that's $25 a piece.


----------



## muleskinner

Having decided that having a couple hand planes in the shop might come in handy, I've been keeping an eye out for an opportunity. Is this an opportunity? http://olympic.craigslist.org/tls/5827287417.html


----------



## WillliamMSP

I wouldn't count that as a great deal if it were in my area, but I wouldn't say that it's necessarily unfair, either. If the broken horns on the 5s don't bother you, it would be nice to be able to have one 5 with an aggressive camber for rough work/hogging and one with eased corners/light camber for more general purpose planing and then the 4 for smoothing.

If the handles are going to bother you and you think that you'll replace (either buying or making them), I would pass.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Actually, is that a 4 1/2? Looks wider than the 5s, doesn't it? But he does say it's 9"... If it is a 4 1/2, I'd certainly do that for 25 bucks.


----------



## Tim457

> Having decided that having a couple hand planes in the shop might come in handy, I ve been keeping an eye out for an opportunity. Is this an opportunity? http://olympic.craigslist.org/tls/5827287417.html
> - muleskinner


That's not a bad deal and seems like a pretty good deal on the west coast. Those totes will need repair to work comfortably, so decide how much your time is worth. Also check for cracks in the casting. If cracked, then you have to add the cost of having them brazed. I don't see any cracks in the pictures, but you never know.


----------



## DLK

Its not that bad a deal if your going to use them. Not good if your going to re-sell them. 
But I would offer $15 each and settle for $20 each.


----------



## donwilwol

Kind of rare, not extremely valuable, but a different kind of cool. A Upson Nut #4. It's what happened after Standard Rule became Upson.


----------



## SamuelP

Nice job on the patina Done. What finish did you use on the wood?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Very Cool Don, nice find !!!


----------



## corelz125

There is a stanley 444 on ebay right now with the original box and all the parts.


----------



## donwilwol

> Nice job on the patina Done. What finish did you use on the wood?
> 
> - SamuelP


Its laquer


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice Upson, Don! That adjuster is quite unique, with depth and lateral all in one

If the other is installed on the plane, both spur blocks are with that #444 (which is good). All three cutters plus the tail cutter is good, too. And it has the sample block that came with the plane; those are $50-$80 all by themselves. Box has been modified with that 'strap,' but that's no big deal. It is missing the cutter box, and instructions that would have been inside. And finally, I'd want to see the diagram that's under the lid to see how intact that is; seller may not even know it's there.


----------



## Tim457

I'm going to take a wild guess and say corelz is the seller.

Don that Upson is interesting. Is the knurling on the lateral meant to bite into the back of the blade to move it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You have history w/ corelz? Reputable?


----------



## Tim457

No history, just a guess based on the 6th post being an announcement for an eBay auction. Doesn't mean it isn't legit, just somebody announcing a sale to some people likely to be interested.


----------



## donwilwol

> Don that Upson is interesting. Is the knurling on the lateral meant to bite into the back of the blade to move it?
> 
> - Tim


I always assumed so. I'll see if it's mentioned in the patent.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

> Nice Upson, Don! That adjuster is quite unique, with depth and lateral all in one.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Thanks for pointing that out Smitty, I didn' even notice that. I bet Stanley would have liked to own that patent.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Plane building can get clumsey hands back in tune with your tools and be fun also. Thanks to all my enableing friends on LJ's. I just posted my second plane on projects page: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/273842


----------



## donwilwol

> Nice Upson, Don! That adjuster is quite unique, with depth and lateral all in one.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out Smitty, I didn even notice that. I bet Stanley would have liked to own that patent.
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


Stanley bought them in 1893, so they did own it.

You're on quite the plane building role. Some artist designs going on!


----------



## bandit571

Blast from the past…









For some reason, these don't seem to stick around the shop, very long…


----------



## corelz125

No i am not the seller and do not even know the seller of the stanley 444


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If I were in the market for a #45, this is the kind of tool I'd want as my user. It's beautiful because it was used and so obviously cared for.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-NICE-VINTAGE-STANLEY-PLOW-PLANE-WITH-BLADES-AND-CUSTOM-WOOD-BOX-/272414111445?hash=item3f6d2576d5:g:n8EAAOSwNRdX8Xgi










Owner-made box is gorgeous, too.


----------



## CL810

It is special Smitty. Wonder what the story is behind the red paint. Probably how he marked his tools for work?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, I'd guess it's a personal mark and a way to spot the handle of the tool quickly.


----------



## Mosquito

I'd have a really tough time shelling out that kind of cash for a user

I'm sure it's got interesting history, but not sure about $215+shipping worth of interesting, at least not to me… Especially not for a plane intended as a user and not going into a collection. It does look to have 2 sets of irons, though; one original to the plane, and one older.


----------



## theoldfart

Couple of things bother me about that flea bay posting. The plane was a proud possession of his father but he is willing to sell it for a decoration! I would be quite thrilled to have tools owned by my family, I still have two broken block planes from my grandfather. They are not going anywhere.

That said, the tool was well taken care of and shows honest wear and deserves a home with someone who appreciates what it is and what it stands for. OK, rant over, carry on.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The price is a bit much. I slapped the 'Watching' tag on it to see if it sells. And attachment to tools as a connection to the past and to family is strong with many of us, but I've accepted that's not the norm. I probably keep too much, and will guess a significant purge of 'excess' will occur someday because my kids sure won't be interested to a level needed to know what's what.


----------



## donwilwol

Unfortunately not every one has a hallmark relationship with their father. Even Dirt bags somehow manage to become father's.


----------



## Tim457

That's true. People often remark on wondering what long past craftsman caressed their antique plane or whatnot when it was new. Sometimes I think that maybe if we found out the guy was a wife beater or molester, we wouldn't romanticize the tool's past so much.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah I'd set those planes for deep nasty chattering cuts and put it up without waxing it.


----------



## Johnny7

^ Fridge -- I, for one, appreciate your bizarre sense of humor


----------



## bandit571

Reground a bead cutter









Into a 3/4" round cutter.









Needed to make some grooves.









To house a few large auger bits..









Seemed to do ok..









One started, need five total.


----------



## palaswood

My iron sharpening has improved in leaps and bounds this past year. I went to the 8×3 EZE-LAP diamond plates and they've been worth every penny, all 20 thousand of them.

I just sharpened up one of my secondary no 4s, maybe one I got from Don, but I'm not sure.
I got some Cock-Spur Hawthorn from woodbarter which is a very tight grained wood, and I managed to shave off the thinnest i've ever gotten. 









close up against the light


----------



## DanKrager

Wow. That's some serious sharp there Palaswood. Now, what are you going to build with shavings that thin? Hmmmmm?

DanK


----------



## palaswood

HAHA Dan you crack em up. I actually built this bangle out of walnut shavings for my girlfriend, but those shavings were a little thicker than half a thou. Plus I used wood glue & sandpaper.










But I was actually testing out the Cockspur Hawthorn and as I just got some in the mail, and it seemed very hard and very tight grain, and also trying out my new (to me) mitutoyo calipers. I used to be a CNC machinist apprentice, but couldn't affor a real mitutoyo back then.

I read Hawthorn used to be used for Type face and is great for carving. So I made a pipe out of it. I'm sure The Dude would abide.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Great use of shavings Joseph ! and watch out breaking that pipe in. ;>}


----------



## bandit571

More "Fun" with the Stanley 45 tonight…









Even found a use for the cam rest…..as for shavings?









Needed to make 5 round grooves…..to hold 5 auger bits..









Tomorrow, I get to change back over to normal cutters. Have more grooves to mill up…


----------



## DanKrager

It's a lot bigger than I expected. The 113 feels light and sorta toy like by comparison. It's a rather late model with no visible wear. The chip breaker needed touch up and the blade sharpened, but it was otherwise ready to go. I might work on de-rusting the light rust soon. $75 with $13 shipping included.








DanK


----------



## TheFridge

> Yeah I d set those planes for deep nasty chattering cuts and put it up without waxing it.
> 
> - TheFridge


I giggled all over again. Forgot about this gem 

yeah it does have a lil chunk to it. Feels solid.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks good Dan, we'll be expecting a report soon.


----------



## bandit571

Making a bunch of "Olde Groats"..









Then using a Junior Jack as a smooth plane..









To flatten a blank into a lid…made a mess on the bench…









hey…shavings happen….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No. 289 to make the rabbet, a No. 98 to clean it up.


----------



## Mosquito

#289 looking sexy as always… that's a lot of boards with a rabbet on one side… what'cha makin?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Now a No. 5 1/4…










Taking steps that won't result in an actual project for a while. It's fun making shavings though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Never actually tried the #59 in concert with a brace, No. 6 bit and a bit stop…


----------



## Tim457

That's awesome, Smitty. I'd really like a stanley 59, but how much does the bit stop save you over counting revolutions? Not that I would pass a cheap one up, of course.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Tim, the bit gauge (Stanley No. 49) was a 'found' tool that came in a box of other stuff, so I totally get the part of not paying too much. First time I've used it, but I'll say it's really nice to 'set it and forget it' vs. counting when the stopped holes are 1"-plus in depth.


----------



## theoldfart

Normally the 59 & 60 came with a depth stop and it is smaller than the 49.


----------



## Tim457

I guess like any other tool the more times you need to use it the more that time savings is worth it.


----------



## DLK

I never found the 59 depth stop to hold very well.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm…old school way…..black plastic tape, wrap around at the depth needed, leaving a long "tail" sticking out. When the tail starts to sweep away chips, depth has been reached. Easier to see than a black mark on the bit from a sharpie, too. Black Plastic tape won't shred off, like masking tape will. And, IF you don't try to drill any deeper than the tape, it won't ride up, either. DAMHIKT..


----------



## bandit571

Not sure IF there is room for a depth stop in here, or not…









Still need to do a "headcount" on all the auger bits inside…
Back to planes…









Millers Falls No. 56B, doing a roundover.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

A little shop time this weekend so I tackled morticing a small plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks most awesome, tc!


----------



## DLK

Very cool Mr. Turtle! I have plans (in my head) to attempt similar with my collection of bashed chisels. What woods are you using?


----------



## Tim457

That's really cool. I'm such a softy for a hand forged or even any good vintage chisel that I can't make myself cut it down, even when it's more bashed up than that. I can't stop thinking I could weld on a new socket and bring it back to life, even though if I were realistic it's never going to happen.


----------



## DanKrager

Have any of you gents tried friction welding? I've done it several times on a metal lathe and it is really slick. Chuck a rod in the headstock and one in the tailstock and force them together at very high speed. They will slowly turn blue at the joint, then red, then yellow when you quit spinning and brake as fast as you can but keep the pressure force on the joint. It will swell up and the joint will nearly disappear. Then when you rechuck and turn it smooth, the joint is very difficult to find if at all. 
Wondered if this would work to replace the socket on a good chisel.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

I've seen them flattened into a tang as well.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Thanks Guys, Don the body is beech cut from an old plane and the wedge is walnut. Tim, I hear ya ! but I felt sorry for that ole chisel with his ears peeled back and I don't have blacksmith skills to put it back in shape.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Good idea Fridge !


----------



## donwilwol

I seemed to miss a fiction weld discussion. What is this magic you speak of?

And I see turtle is doing some chewing and chopping.

I didn't miss a deal on this Metallic Plane however. More pics on my forum. I'll get them to the website sooner or later.


----------



## duckmilk

That is beautiful Don!

Very nice Turtle!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Nice one Don, how do you like the depth adjustment ?


----------



## donwilwol

The depth adjuster works easy. I think it would work well with real use.


----------



## Scrapbox

Very nice Don yours looks to be in slightly better shape then mine. I scored some more planes over the weekend and finally got my hands on what I hope is a Barton (and not just a Barton iron). I find it strange it's taken so long to find a Barton in the city they were made! Anyway trying to find actual info on the Barton planes themselves and not just the company…anybody have any resources? This thing works great straight from the find and the dovetailed endgrain insert for the mouth is a nice touch.

























Rest of the score wasnt to bad either


----------



## Mosquito

It has been a while since I've used this plane… still works a dream. Though I still wish it were a little shorter in height).


----------



## bobasaurus

You make that one, Mos? Looks like a giant.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Your picture taking has always been great, but lately… wow. Very fine photo there, Mos!


----------



## DLK

> It has been a while since I ve used this plane… still works a dream. Though I still wish it were a little shorter in height).
> 
> - Mosquito


Why?


----------



## DanKrager

The more you use the plane the shorter it gets, Mos. Keep it moving….

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

lol exactly my thoughts Dan.

Thanks Smitty. I've been using my good camera more lately, and trying a little more (I spent probably 5 minutes taking pictures of that one set up lol)

I did bobasaurus. It's 32" long, and the iron is 2-1/8" wide, so about 2-5/8" wide in total.

Don, I'm assuming you're asking why I wish I had made it shorter in height? Because it's a little off balance. It's difficult to keep the plane square when edge jointing, with so much weight up high, and the tote being so far above the actual cutting edge. Though it could just be that I'm not used to it, but I don't usually have that issue with my wooden jack plane


----------



## bandit571

meh…...


----------



## Tim457

Chop it and make it razee, Mos?


----------



## Mosquito

hmmm, that is a possibility Tim. That would also solve the issue of the iron being difficult to adjust, with the front of the tote so close… something to think about. Though I'd almost rather just make a whole new one, since it was fun anyway lol


----------



## DLK

Yes Mos. I had read the vertical height would help the operator keep it square. I suppose the extra height makes one sensitive to when it is off level.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Well here's a couple of interesting listings that popped up on CL from a local seller of (primarily) used equipment - I don't know a thing about them or whether or not they're priced well, but they're purty.


----------



## Mosquito

Tried and True also sells on commission too, that's probably what these are, if I had to guess.

I think the prices are fair to a little on the high side of fair, from what I've seen of them on eBay in the past. Way outside my price range, but still dang nice looking planes for sure.


----------



## duckmilk

Has anyone used the Bridge City planes? Curious to know if they perform that much better for the price.

Not knocking them or anything, but sharp is sharp and flat is flat.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, I did use this plane today..









Stanley SW No.4, Type 13…...vs Cherry


----------



## donwilwol

> Has anyone used the Bridge City planes? Curious to know if they perform that much better for the price.
> 
> Not knocking them or anything, but sharp is sharp and flat is flat.
> 
> - duckmilk


I always wondered the same thing. I've built planes enough so I get it, but it seems extreme.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've not actually even seen one in person, Duck, so I can't offer a response.


----------



## Mosquito

Neither have I, but for some reason I remember someone who swore by the block plane that had interchangeable soles for different profiles though… can't remember who it was though

Edit: After a quick lookup, it was Jorge G. Been a while since I've seen him around


----------



## WhoMe

I was just given this block plane. The blade says Fulton but I looks like the Seargent 5206 that Yoda Don restored in his blog on his website. Any Fulton knowledgeable people that can provide any info on this plane. I'm going to do some searching later but I'm going to restore it for fun.


----------



## donwilwol

Fulton was Sears primary brand before the Craftsman brand came out. After that it dropped to secondary. Yours is a rebranded Sargent. I've got some history on my website.


----------



## terryR

This BCT block is on fleaBay now for only $400.










IF you guys will take up a collection, buy the plane, and ship it to me, I promise a detailed review with lots of shavings!

LOL


----------



## WhoMe

Thanks Don, I'll take read on your site. 
Being of stamped steel, I figured it wasn't anything special but it is a unique looking plane.


----------



## Mosquito

Don't let the stamped steel fool you WhoMe, it works quite well when flat and sharp.









Same Fulton


----------



## Ocelot

I've just bought a couple of Stanley 118s, and you'v given me a target to shoot at with that Fulton!


----------



## mramseyISU

> Don t let the stamped steel fool you WhoMe, it works quite well when flat and sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same Fulton
> 
> - Mosquito


What's with the curly blond hair coming out of that thing?


----------



## onoitsmatt

I've got a rare/interesting plane listed on eBay right now. I hesitate to post it here, but it may be of some interest to people who look in on this thread. Is it in poor taste to use the LJ's to generate traffic to my own auction on eBay? I don't want to be "that guy".

By the way, nice curly blonde hair Mos!


----------



## WhoMe

Well the fulton cleaned up nicely. Not a great sharpening on the blade and o got decent shavings. With more time, I might get closer to that shot mos.
Arrgh, I can't attach a shot from my phone. Will try later.


----------



## donwilwol

> I ve got a rare/interesting plane listed on eBay right now. I hesitate to post it here, but it may be of some interest to people who look in on this thread. Is it in poor taste to use the LJ s to generate traffic to my own auction on eBay? I don t want to be "that guy".
> 
> By the way, nice curly blonde hair Mos!
> 
> - onoitsmatt


I try to limit that kind of stuff to, but if it's rare and unique, I for one would like to see it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not sure this is a 'handtool in general,' per the OP, but I'm going to share it here anyway. A fascinating machine:


----------



## bandit571

Been using my Stanley SW No. 4, Type 13 to make a raised panel for a box I have been working on. 
I'd post a few photos, but I don't use PB.

About the same as Paul Sellers does, mark the stop lines, plane at a diagonal across the end grain ends. Wind up with a nice bevel. Rotate to the other end, repeat. Then do the edges the same way. I tend to use a long plane on the edge grain. Low angle block plane to clean it up. I also put a slight back-bevel on the underside of the panel.

Getting set up to plough a groove to house that completed panel. Stanley SW No. 45 T-20 is set up for a 1/4' x 1/4" groove. Need to build a jig to hold the frames parts still long enough to plough.

Maybe WHEN I can load photos again….....


----------



## onoitsmatt

I'll refrain from posting a link to the auction, but will post photos and a quick description. But will post photos here. This is a Rogers Miter Planer made by Langdon. It is a monster plane measuring in at 23" long and 4 5/8" wide. The irons are 4" wide and are nearly 1/4" thick (I measured them at about 0.22"). The base operates like a miter box with locking positions at the common angles. There are a number of articles about the Rogers Miter Planer out on the webs in various places, including a nice article in Lee Valley's news letter from a few years ago.







These came in 3 sizes (apparently the smallest size is the rarest). This one is the large size, which I can't seem to find any photos of anywhere. The main difference I can see between this one and the others I've seen is that the irons mount with two screws instead of one like the smaller versions. Mine is no beauty queen. They were brightly painted in green and red originally, but only traces of the original paint remain on this one.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for the pictures Matt and Smitty, both are really cool


----------



## jmartel

Matt, that is really cool. I can see it being quite useful if you do a lot of miters.


----------



## DonBroussard

Smitty-Nice shots of that piece in action. Never seen one of those machines.

Matt-I've never seen such a miter plane before either. With that size plane, do you run the project piece over the plane, or is the plane run over the project piece? I would imagine the former is the way it works, kinda like a shooting board.


----------



## onoitsmatt

Hi Don. Yes it is like a shooting board. The plane rests in tracks and glides (quite smoothly) along the rails. The piece rests against the big L shape and the L shape rotates to whatever angle you want. It is a very clever tool. Here's a pretty good link (with some photos): http://home.earthlink.net/~wesg/rogers.htm

The above link has a nice photo of how to plane the end of a curved workpiece. Pretty good stuff.

I only used it to joint the bookmatched back and top of a ukulele I am building. It did a great job of it, but a shooting board would do just as well.

And Smitty, what is that machine? Is it kind of a hand crank lathe that makes dowels? What kind of range of diameters does it have? Does it have different cutters to do beads and stuff? Any more photos of it in use you can share?


----------



## WillliamMSP

That is an *awesome* miter plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Matt, it's a Stanley No. 77 Dowel Cutting Machine. Feed square stock into the cutting head, turn the handle, push dowel rod out the other end.

http://www.hansbrunnertools.com/Stanley%20by%20numbers/77instr.pdf

There are videos out there, like this one at the 2 minute mark, but another shot of mine from the 'feeding' end.


----------



## DanKrager

Nice, Smitty and Matt. You got one! Each.

I've searched awhile back for one of those Langdon miter shooters, but came up empty. I may start looking again.

Smitty, is this recent acquisition? I find them handy widgets. I'm considering machining a cutter holder for my wood lathe and use that arrangement for larger quantities of dowels. I have a stack of rippings to turn into dowels and my dowel rack is near empty. Wanna have a dowel making party?

DanK


----------



## donwilwol

Good stuff Matt & Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dan, very recent indeed. I'd think a motorized version would be handy if there were dozens-plus to be made. The handle detaches without issue; maybe mount a v-pulley?


----------



## JayT

For a motorized dowel maker, have you seen the Veritas version?










Costs almost as much as a vintage Stanley, but would sure be quick to use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"For the first time ever, you can make precise dowel using your own lumber, in both common and unusual woods that you won't find available in dowel form."

But, but, but…. that's not true…

it is a cool tool, though.


----------



## bandit571

Raising a panel..









The Paul Sellers way..









Need to build a jig, so the next plane can do its job..









Need to mill some grooves, for the panel to sit in…


----------



## Boatman53

Smitty, do you have all the cutter sizes? I almost bought one of those but it only had one cutter and I didn't want to try hunting the other pieces.
They do look like fun.
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jim, oh heck no. I have two cutters, the 1/4" and 3/8" is it. Will only buy more if (when?) I need them for something. It's the 3/8" I have the doweling gauge for, so that's a natural. it's good for 3/4" joinery too, so I'm likely set for awhile.


----------



## Mosquito

3/8" and 1/4" are the only two sizes I really use for motise chisels too, so I'd imagine you'd be fine with those two. Though don't lie, you know you'd pick up more if you come across a "I can't say no to that" deal


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Good point.

So, new subject. I've had this customized #120 for a long time now, just gave it a re-look tonight. Always liked the custom cap, appreciated the careful shaping along with the smart adjuster / set screw. Also noticed the two holes tapped on the plane's left side. Well, I found machine screws to fit tonight and decided to make a fence for the plane.




























Finish up tomorrow with a couple pics, after some cure time and shaping and oil.


----------



## Mosquito

awesome, sort of a make shift 95


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm guessing that's what it was. We'll see when it's done if the fence is square to the sole of the plane.


----------



## bandit571

BTDT…









Stanley No.7c, Type 9. Someone had drilled and tapped two holes, I merely added a walnut fence….


----------



## donwilwol

Interesting#120 Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks Don and Mos. A fenced block plane is kinda unusual to me, but Don has seen tons more in the wild than I have. I have the Stanley #386 but really can't stand using a fence on a jointer. We'll see if this one stays on a #120.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Shaped and oil applied. And it works!










Fence wraps under the sole, and adusting iron gets a square edge. Interesting. This might be a permanent tool tote resident.


----------



## ToddJB

I like it, Smitty. Unique plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Pics don't do it justice, Todd, but the user-made cap is serious workmanship. It's carefully done, very symetrical, and incredibly effective. There's a machine bolt threaded through the hardwood (maple maybe?) cap used to tighten everything up. Not a hack job at all. So the tool deserves respect in that regard; it's a survivor!


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, nice little setup. But, I still like a jointer fence on my 7's and 8's than a final pass with a 95.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I don't think I'd trust a fence anymore that freehand, Kevin. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## theoldfart

But, but, but you need to understand and accept my way! No compromises. You do understand don't you?

Can you tell my mood :-(

Twice daily trips to the nursing home is wearing me down and the news isn't helping either.

Carry on


----------



## Mosquito

Hear you there Kevin. We're here for your retreat


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sounds positively un-fun, Kevin.

For a distraction, how about this bench pic? Was told it was English; I'd love to build it.










The backrest piece was unusual.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, looks like you could modify a Shaker style bench and add a backrest.

Edit: bet Smitty could do it in a couple of days and only hand tools!


----------



## bandit571

Just a groovy feeling going on…









Do this four times to get a raised panel to fir a frame of a lid….


----------



## bobasaurus

First shavings from the laminated plane I'm building. Now I have to figure out the shaping, and if I want a tote.










I cut, ground, and heat treated the A2 iron myself.


----------



## donwilwol

Excellent Allen. How wide is the blade?


----------



## ColonelTravis

Allen - awesome logo you got on that blade there. I need a logo just for the hell of it. 
Also curious about the width.


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks. The blade is 2.5" wide, pretty big for a plane I guess.


----------



## Tim457

That is a wide one. And do I see an adjustable mouth too? Very nice. I remember your blog on that etch, that's cool too.


----------



## waho6o9

Stupendous work Allen!


----------



## bobasaurus

Yep, the mouth is adjustable by loosening the knob and sliding the mouth piece. I started building this for the last plane swap so I could keep one for myself, then forgot about it for a long time before working on it now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#103, #140, living in perfect harmony…


----------



## CL810

My son and his family came to visit for the week. He is starting to explore woodworking so naturally, we refurbished a sweetheart era #4. Watching him make 1 thou shavings was fun.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love that, Clayton. Hope that "exploration of woodworking" takes place with one (several???) of my kids someday.


----------



## WhoMe

Well, here is that Fulton. After spending more time on the blade, the shavings are a lot better. Probably 90% of what Mos showed with his.

And for $10 on black Friday, I got this. 








I bought it off a co-worker. I already have a mostly complete one so this will be a second body.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Picked up a MF No 18 in the spring (I think) but never got around to grinding out the dings and putting a new edge on the blade. Finally got that taken care of yesterday. A good user and it cleaned up pretty well (I'd love a pristine lever cap, but at least this one has most of the red paint and the chrome shiny shiny still in place).










Now I need to find a good MF No 14 at a decent price.


----------



## DLK

A 14 should be easy to find, they are quite common. I could use an 18, 11 and 24.


----------



## jmartel

I could use all of the above. And anything not mentioned.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I haven't been terribly diligent, but I have been keeping an eye out - nothing locally in forever and on ebay they've been regularly going for more than I want to pay. I want to say that I got the 18 for ~$45 shipped, and that's about where I'd max out for a 14 that'll clean up nicely. I've already got three #5 equiv planes, so not in a hurry, but it'd be nice to find something at/before the MWTCA tool meet in early Feb. I'd also like a 22… and a 10. Maybe a 15. Oh, and definitely an 07!


----------



## DLK

Maybe I should go to the MWTCA in February and cancel my trip to Phoenix. Nah. I'll wait till May.

Yes definitely an 07 but they are pricey.


----------



## Mosquito

> I could use all of the above. And anything not mentioned.
> 
> - jmartel


Me too lol I've been resisting the Millers Falls planes, though I have been tempted. I've told myself that I won't start a new collection until I finish the last one (#45's not included). I'm still on the hunt for a Siegley #3 to complete that set. I think I've only seen 1 come up in about a year and a half…


----------



## Mosquito

Also, I really need to start blocking out the MWTCA weekends… missed the last 2 because of other plans creeping up


----------



## WillliamMSP

I missed the last two because you told me they'd suck.



Just got out-bid on a MF14. Oh wells.


----------



## Mosquito

The one that just ended a couple minutes ago? I thought it was kind of funny that I went to go do my usual round of looking at #45s, Siegleys, and Records, and that #14 was the very first plane when I first opened it up lol

Not that they'd suck, just not as large as the other one  Which is part of why plans were allowed over them, probably. And the hour drive doesn't help either lol


----------



## WillliamMSP

Yeah, the "Millas" Falls that just ended.

Yeah, I know - less selection and that drive are no good. Maybe if I can convince the wife to make it a family day trip or if I can convince her to let me make a day of it and bring my bike along. Otherwise… eh, maybe if I'm bored.


----------



## Mosquito

that's kind of my take on it too. If I've got nothing else going on maybe. Or, if they were when our cabin was open I would hit it on the way down (since I drive right past the armory on the way to the cabin every time)


----------



## DLK

.


> T
> Not that they d suck, just not as large as the other one  Which is part of why plans were allowed over them, probably. And the hour drive doesn t help either lol
> 
> - Mosquito


What other one?


----------



## onoitsmatt

Hey Don, PM me when you are heading this way. Can share some good tool haunts if you'll be looking while here. I know of an MF 22 that's been sitting in a shop awhile. Seems like it's priced around $90 but may come down since it's bedn there a long time.


----------



## Mosquito

> Not that they d suck, just not as large as the other one  Which is part of why plans were allowed over them, probably. And the hour drive doesn t help either lol
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> 
> 
> What other one?
> 
> - Combo Prof
Click to expand...

Region A MWTCA has a meet on the first or second weekend in February (usually around Valentines day) in Medina, MN. That's much closer to where Bill or I live. The other regional meet is usually once or twice a year in Hastings, MN.


----------



## Mosquito

Also, I just bought myself a Christmas present (I bought most of it with my hobby money but my wife agreed, with out persuasion, to use part of it as my Christmas present. Same thing we've done for 3 years now lol).


----------



## DLK

> Not that they d suck, just not as large as the other one  Which is part of why plans were allowed over them, probably. And the hour drive doesn t help either lol
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> What other one?
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Region A MWTCA has a meet on the first or second weekend in February (usually around Valentines day) in Medina, MN. That s much closer to where Bill or I live. The other regional meet is usually once or twice a year in Hastings, MN.
> 
> - Mosquito


I did see the Hastings meeting. But the way your wrote "the other one" I thought maybe there was another tool association I did not know about.


----------



## DLK

> Hey Don, PM me when you are heading this way. Can share some good tool haunts if you ll be looking while here. I know of an MF 22 that s been sitting in a shop awhile. Seems like it s priced around $90 but may come down since it s bedn there a long time.
> 
> - onoitsmatt


I should be there (I hope) the second week of February and hope to at least go to Glendale swap meet and St. James bay.


----------



## CFrye

Highly recommend St. James Bay, Don! Glendale was recommended to me by LJ upchuck, but other plans, ya know. Also, might want to check out AZ Man Cave at 11649 N Cave Creek Rd, Ste 8 Phoenix, Arizona. Matt, have you been there?


----------



## CFrye

Highly recommend St. James Bay, Don! Glendale was recommended to me by LJ upchuck, but other plans, ya know. Also, might want to check out AZ Man Cave at 11649 N Cave Creek Rd, Ste 8 Phoenix, Arizona. Matt, have you been there?


----------



## DLK

Upchuck took me to both Glendale and St. James Bay two years a go. I have not heard from him in a long time.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Also, I just bought myself a Christmas present (I bought most of it with my hobby money but my wife agreed, with out persuasion, to use part of it as my Christmas present. Same thing we ve done for 3 years now lol).
> 
> - Mosquito


Tease.


----------



## onoitsmatt

> Highly recommend St. James Bay, Don! Glendale was recommended to me by LJ upchuck, but other plans, ya know. Also, might want to check out AZ Man Cave at 11649 N Cave Creek Rd, Ste 8 Phoenix, Arizona. Matt, have you been there?
> 
> - CFrye


Haha. Ashamed to say I'm on a first name basis with the staff at AZ Mancave.

I found an old matching Stanley 6 and 7 just up the road from there. The guy wanted $24 for the pair.

I think with all the retirees here, there are lots of tool rich estate sales that result in tool rich antique shops. Lots of good deals around here if you look.


----------



## Mosquito

> Also, I just bought myself a Christmas present (I bought most of it with my hobby money but my wife agreed, with out persuasion, to use part of it as my Christmas present. Same thing we ve done for 3 years now lol).
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> 
> 
> Tease.
> 
> - WillliamMSP
Click to expand...

lol I was excited, but don't have it in my possession yet. You can probably guess what kind of plane it is


----------



## WillliamMSP

Block plane?


----------



## DLK

I'm going to guess it on of these wooden planes:


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## bobasaurus

That always trips me up on instagram when searching for hand planes. Those mini surfboard things always come up.


----------



## Mosquito

lol yeah, I've run into that before too


----------



## DLK

Never seen one of those. Are they some sort of snow shoe?


----------



## Mosquito

"body surfing hand plane". Seems you have it on one hand while body surfing to go faster and get yourself more out of the water


----------



## bobasaurus

Always love the planes made by this guy:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bear-Chamfer-Plane-Bronze-3-Cocobolo-Wedge-Hock-Blade-/201729580331?hash=item2ef8051d2b:g:AUIAAOSwdzVXwL1F


----------



## WillliamMSP

Remember how I was saying, ages ago… or maybe yesterday… that an MF 14 hadn't popped up locally in a long time?










Well, the above popped up about three hours ago and I snapped it up for a whopping 20 bucks. Excellent condition, probably as nice as my No 9 (you can see a couple light gouges on the tote, but it's otherwise super clean).


----------



## WillliamMSP

To add, the guy also had/has a Stanley No 3c that's in really nice shape, also for 20 bucks. I really should have bought it, but I would have done so with the intent of flipping. Well, that often doesn't work out as I plan, much to the wife's chagrin, so I thought that I'd just let some other guy have a lucky day, too.


----------



## bandit571

After seeing that fine looking plane, I had to run down to the shop, to see IF mine was still there..









Yep, still there….although, I have been using it's little cousin lately..









Family Portrait?









L-R: No.8, No. 9, No.11 and the No.14…..should do for now..


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome, congrats on the sweet score Bill! I saw the #3 earlier, but missed the MF, so either he took it down after you contacted him/bought it, or I just didn't notice lol

For the record, the #3c is a Type 11, if anyone felt the need.


----------



## WillliamMSP

He listed the MF about an hour after the 3c - I saw it right when it was posted and hadn't even tripped my RSS alert yet. And then, yeah, he took it down after he had cash in hand.

The 3c is nice. I mean, it's got sawdust stuck to a light coating of oil, but it's clean. He also had a couple of nice block planes for 10 bucks or so each, also in great shape. I was so tempted to buy a couple even though they'd be redundant - not something you can relate to, I'm sure.


----------



## Mosquito

nope, no redundancy here lol

Maybe I caught it before he posted the MF then, the #3 was close to the top of the list under tools when I saw it.

I've got a Type 11 #3c and #3 in my arsenal already, otherwise I was tempted too lol


----------



## KentInOttawa

I've been reading this post from the beginning and have been learning a lot on the way. I still have about 400 pages (!!!) to go, but thought that I would post to give back a little before I completely catch up.

For those who haven't ordered their diamond "stones", I can recommend the EZE-lap ones. If you buy the ones with the leather sheath (eg- 86SF, 86C, etc), you don't pay any more than the ones without the sheath (81SF et al) and once you cut apart the sheath, you've got 2 heavy pieces of leather for a strop or 2. FWIW, I use the rough side with the green compound.

I've picked up a few oddball planes, including a post-WWII "West Germany" Este No 4. It's very similar to Bandit's first Dunlap. I believe Poopie also had one once. I've seen them on the web in 3, 4 and 5 sizes, but I've never seen one with any cap other than the #3 size. It's a nice light plane and smooths nicely.









I also picked up a Type 5 605 that needs some work. I have a replacement lateral adjuster on the way and that will get fixed some day (I remember the #8 debacle, so I promise to not do that, here). If I trip across a 2-line Bedrock cap for a reasonable price, that would make this plane complete and correct, but that may take quite some time.

Notice the stamp on the iron?


















It's a variation of the TmT (c.1909-1912), but instead of: "New Britain, Conn. U.S.A." on 2 lines, it reads: "PAT'D 4-10-03 8-2-10" on one line:









The second date matches 2 Canadian patents (127276 & 127277), which seem to apply to the new Bedrock attaching screws introduced in the Type 5 Bedrocks. I couldn't track down any more info on the first patent date. Apparently, there are a few of these blades kicking around, but they aren't too common. See: here , here and here , although the museum has misinterpreted the artifact that they have ;-)

It does seem odd to me that Stanley would produce some blades with a unique-ish logo just for Bedrocks sold in the Canadian market. I'll just add this to my list of things that I just have to accept.

Oh well, it's nap time.


----------



## bandit571

Made at Roxton Pond, Que. Canada?

Might want to check the Dunlap clone a bit closer…mine set the frog at about a 50 degree angle….


----------



## KentInOttawa

Bandit,

IIRC Stanley started up in Roxton Pond about 1907, but I'm not sure how much production they were doing by 1910/11 when this 605 was made. All the casting marks appear identical to those listed on Rob Kaune's Bedrock type study page. I suspect that it's an american casting and a canadian blade, but we'll probably never know for sure.

As for the Este, when you were investigating the steeper frog angle on that Dunlap, I had to jump up and check it out. Damn, no such luck for me.

Here are 2 more shots of the Este. Note the lateral adjuster and the shape of the clearance for the blade cap screw; they look eerily familiar, don't they?


----------



## bandit571

The secret to the "higher angle frog lies with where it attaches to the base. Where the two bolts for the frog go, the "boss" is angled, bottom of the frog is flat..









Might be able to tell the difference between it and another #3?


----------



## bandit571

Another "fancy plane.." 









60-1/2 with it's original box…...will go along with the 9-1/4…









Will have to hide these from Smitty….


----------



## woodcox

Finally putting a hock blade in a no.6.









After two years of purchase lol.


----------



## putty

It looks like you got every bit of life out of the old blade!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The blade that came with my #62 looks like that one. The slot was made longer at the top to get access to the last 1/4" of the cutting end.  That's frugal!


----------



## DanKrager

Oh that blade isn't done yet. One makes a tongue plane and keeps on going….

DanK


----------



## Tim457

> I ve been reading this post from the beginning and have been learning a lot on the way.
> - KentInOttawa


Oh bless your heart.

Welcome to the fray though.


----------



## bobasaurus

Oh man, that is the most used blade I've ever seen. Did you wear most of it yourself, or was it found like that? Also, what is that weird double-t-shaped screwdriver thingey in the foreground?


----------



## woodcox

the iron is as found and It has been working great with just some lapping. It is just as long as the cap iron, any more just adds weight, right?

That is a millers falls no.199 offset screwdriver.


----------



## DLK

Naw Its a wide and deep tongue and groove blade!

Seriously, I bet we could turn a used up blade into two specially planes. (May need some hardening)


----------



## bandit571

Could cut the old iron to make it fit one of these style of planes…









Just a thought….


----------



## Mosquito

It arrived today, and I am quite pleased


----------



## donwilwol

NICE!!!


----------



## Mosquito

This was one I figured I wouldn't come across for a good amount of time, too. The only other Type 21 I have come across the label was mostly damaged, so the guy removed it and replaced it with a printed [crappy] copy instead. I sent him a message to see if he had the original sticker and he said it "didn't survive the restoration". Too bad, as it would have been worth more un-restored with out the sticker than "restored" with a re-print.

There's nothing special about the plane itself, really, mostly just the box, though the plane is the correct plane for the box.


----------



## CL810

Sorry to hear Mos. Well, you keep at it and I'm sure you'll find a keeper soon enough. ;-)



> There s nothing special about the plane itself,....
> 
> - Mosquito


----------



## Mosquito

lol my wife picked up on it pretty quickly, "So if the plane isn't any different from another one, you're basically paying all that money for a box, since they could have just put another plane in the box"

... Yes.

Though I will say, that with these newer boxes, typically if you find a plane in good shape, in an original box, it seems to be pretty frequently the original plane for the box.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Mos!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, still have the wood box for that Type 20, labels are 90% intact….of course, it IS for Roxton Pond,QUE, Canada. 









Lid is a wee bit messed up..









Used this box to make a reproduction one. Using the old one to hold my Dremel stuff in.

The Stanley 45 inside was a SW model, and from Canada. At least according to the stamp on the main stock's skate.

May keep the old box around for awhile…USPS had used to shipping box for a soccer game, I think. Not sure IF it is repairable, even.


----------



## DLK

> Sorry to hear Mos. Well, you keep at it and I m sure you ll find a keeper soon enough. ;-)
> 
> There s nothing special about the plane itself,....
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> - CL810





> lol my wife picked up on it pretty quickly, ....
> - Mosquito


So I am confused. I always thought your wife was a keeper.


----------



## Mosquito

obviously she didn't veto my proposition for part of it being this years Christmas present lol Less out of my "fun money" account that way… I never have anything when asked "what do you want for Christmas" anyway… First year we were married it was part of my LV shooting plane, last year is was part of my Type 20 #45, and this year part of this one lol


----------



## KentInOttawa

> I ve been reading this post from the beginning and have been learning a lot on the way.
> - KentInOttawa
> 
> Oh bless your heart.
> 
> Welcome to the fray though.
> 
> - Tim


Thanks. Just living vicariously while my health improves. My daily routine: read a few pages; rest; go and look longingly at my tools; repeat. Occasionally I actually take a few swipes with a plane. The simplest of projects take forever and the harder ones just don't get started. :-( On the plus side, this is a huge improvement over a year or two ago.

A question for the esteemed panel about the Type 18 (diagonally knurled adjusting nut) Stanley/Bailey bench planes. All 3 of my canadian-made type 18s have this style of nut:









All of the american-made type 18s that I've seen online have the diagonal knurling going "in the other direction", like these: 










This leads me to an assumption that this may be a way to determine the difference between an american-made and a canadian-made plane when viewing an ebay listing with crappy pictures. (Yeah, like that would ever happen!) Does anyone have any examples to reinforce or disprove this assumption?


----------



## duckmilk

^Are the screws threaded differently between the Canadian and American, as in right or left-hand threads?


----------



## KentInOttawa

Everything appears identical other than the "MADE IN CAN." vs "MADE IN U.S.A." and the stamp on the irons. The type studies like the hyperkitten one pretty much describe what was built in Canada as well as they describe what was built south of the border. The technology and tooling appears to be the same. I don't know of anything that was built here that wasn't also made there, nor do I know of anything that was cast in special, maple-syrup-lined moulds. (That doesn't mean that they don't exist, though).

As I understand it, Stanley only started production in Canada (Roxton Pond, PQ) to circumvent early 20th century protectionism (tariffs and taxes). As bad as the records are for what Stanley made in the US, they're worse for what was produced here. Locally I find a mix of canadian, american and british Stanleys.


----------



## KentInOttawa

From a local ad :


> On Saturday Dec 3rd I bought a shooting plane at Lee Valley and set it on my car to put bags inside and drive away forgetting it there.
> Within 2 minutes I can back and it wasn't where I pulled away. Retraced my short route up the block.
> Wasn't turned in at the desk yet.
> 
> If someone has picked it up please let me know.
> Brand new in box, right hand shooting plane, PMV-11 blade inside.
> 
> Happy Holidays.


I can't even begin to imagine how he feels.

Edit: He's talking about "his" new shooting plane!


----------



## ColonelTravis

Wow Mos, that is awesome. 
Kent, the pit in my stomach would be unreal if that had been me. Good Lord.


----------



## woodcox

My first 220. Does the rosewood knob unscrew? Better to lightly









refinish in place?


----------



## donwilwol

it should unscrew woodcox.


----------



## woodcox

Boy does it. It also fits here. 









The screw from my nova chuck follows nicely.


----------



## DanKrager

I LOVE serendipity like that knob fitting on the Nova screw! I probably never would have thought to try!

DanK


----------



## ToddJB

Clever little minx, that woodcox is.


----------



## Mosquito

The 2017 Calendar has now been created and published!




  






More and Ordering Information Can Be Found Here


----------



## bandit571

Just some random shots…









While working on a box or two..









Guess I could print these out and make my own posters…..


----------



## saddletramp

Bandit ….............. you post all of these great pics but never seem to get in the shot yourself. Don't you know that selfies are the in thing??


----------



## bandit571

Really…you ask for this, just remember…









To be more careful what you ask for….


----------



## saddletramp

Bandit ….. Have you had a good look at mine???? LOL


----------



## WhoMe

Woohoo I'm famous in july. Now I HAVE to get a calendar. Thanks Mos…. Lol


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Woohoo I m famous in july. Now I HAVE to get a calendar. Thanks Mos…. Lol
> 
> - WhoMe


See - he immortalizes us via our tools which compels us to buy and then he gets his 120% kickback. Scoundrel.


----------



## theoldfart

Ah, enlighten self interest on the part of our Mos. I feel violated!


----------



## WhoMe

Violated, heck no, I feel honored to have something chosen for the calendar along with all of you who I admire for your skills, talent and of course, cool tools.
But, scoundrel, yea,sure, I'll agree on that…l lol 
My order will go in a day or two, I just have to figure out how many I need to order


----------



## Mosquito

hahaha, I wish I got 120% kickback on it that'd be fun lol

I usually buy one of each size. Small for at the office, medium for the side of the fridge, and large for the shop. Maybe another medium as a gift for my dad, but that depends on what else I have for gift ideas that year lol


----------



## theoldfart

Well I'm about to start a campaign for the LN 51. I've convinced myself it's a good move but that was the easy part!


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Finally got a pic post to work. Maybe.

That's a type 1 MF #24. I was hoping for the nice pic of a router plane ankle deep in shavings but it appears I was a little overzealous with cleaning my phone off.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Nice, I really need an MF #22 or #24.

Oh, and an MF #10.

...and maybe a #7 or #8.


----------



## Mosquito

> Well I m about to start a campaign for the LN 51. I ve convinced myself it s a good move but that was the easy part!
> 
> - theoldfart


Good luck! I would probably trade my LV in on part of a LN if I had the chance… And assuming funding worked out that way. Maybe next Christmas? lol I will say, though, I've not had any complaints with my LV, so maybe I should just stick to what I have based on functionality rather than aesthetics…

*Glen*, sweet shot, and lots of work bein' done!


----------



## WillliamMSP

The specialty planes are one area where LV's non-traditional style doesn't bother me at all - I'd love either an LV or LN (the other day, a youtube video of the LV shooter snick-snicking a board square did set off some lusty feelings).

OF - go convince the Minister of Finance and then post pics when ya get it (and maybe a video that I can bookmark for late night viewing).


----------



## JayT

Who needs a 51?










Shameless plug: That's the last infill shooting plane I made and it is still for sale, if anyone is interested. I finally finished up a complementary shooting board and just it on ebay. If a fellow LJ wanted it, there would be a much better price than the ebay listing, as I'd much rather know it's going to a home where it would be used regularly, just PM for details.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I have an extra #8, William. Type 3, made shavings with it but not much else.

Still on the lookout for type one 9, 11, and 22.

Thankies y'all, on the comments. Nice to have the locals on board. Mos, believe me when I say that this is the ONLY project I have made that was sized up enough to use this beast of a plane!


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I have an extra #8, William. Type 3, made shavings with it but not much else.
> 
> Still on the lookout for type one 9, 11, and 22.
> 
> Thankies y all, on the comments. Nice to have the locals on board. Mos, believe me when I say that this is the ONLY project I have made that was sized up enough to use this beast of a plane!
> 
> - GlenintheNorth


I haven't really looked in to the MF types too much - is there something functional about the Type 1s that really appeals to you or are you filling out a collection? The knob bed casting looks kinda cool - don't know that I've come across one in the wild.

I just like handsome users and know that: I'm not going to bother if it's a type 5 (Philips head screws and no three-point cap? Ack.), a solid adjustment nut is less appealing than the recessed nuts, for some reason, and I'm a sucker for a shiny lever cap with nice red paint in the behind the 'Millers Falls.'

Looking at my MFs, both 9s appear to be T4 (but both have recessed brass adj nuts), I think the 14 is a T3 and the 18 I just haven't looked close enough to determine.


----------



## bandit571

Posted these for Ian to look over, on Stef's thread..









There is also a #90 in the till ( ex Mohawk-Shelburne) and a #3C made for Craftsman ( No.8 size)

Mostly T2, and T-3s….L-R: No.8, No. 9, No.11 and a No.14….


----------



## bandit571

Stacked jacks and a scrub..









Stacked because someone wanted to see how I use a camber 









And….









Bottom plane is a Stanley No.5-1/2…....


----------



## GlenintheNorth

> I have an extra #8, William. Type 3, made shavings with it but not much else.
> 
> Still on the lookout for type one 9, 11, and 22.
> 
> Thankies y all, on the comments. Nice to have the locals on board. Mos, believe me when I say that this is the ONLY project I have made that was sized up enough to use this beast of a plane!
> 
> - GlenintheNorth
> 
> I haven t really looked in to the MF types too much - is there something functional about the Type 1s that really appeals to you or are you filling out a collection? The knob bed casting looks kinda cool - don t know that I ve come across one in the wild.
> 
> I just like handsome users and know that: I m not going to bother if it s a type 5 (Philips head screws and no three-point cap? Ack.), a solid adjustment nut is less appealing than the recessed nuts, for some reason, and I m a sucker for a shiny lever cap with nice red paint in the behind the Millers Falls.
> 
> Looking at my MFs, both 9s appear to be T4 (but both have recessed brass adj nuts), I think the 14 is a T3 and the 18 I just haven t looked close enough to determine.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Basic types distilled: steel adjuster, steel screw in knob and tote, stained hardwood = type 3. Shiny, jointed lever cap, not always red in the lettering. Sometimes departs from this here in bits, most often the adjuster knob is often brass. Make & model stamped on left cheek.

Type 2 is supposed to be cocobolo, brass nuts on posts for the knob and tote, brass adjuster. Always red in lettering, jointed. Make and model stamped on left cheek.

Type 1 is cocobolo (or rosewood!), brass nuts on posts, make cast in raised lettering around front knob and model cast in the back. Cast yoke, all other types have stamped steel. Always jointed, always red paint.

There are a ton of variations that I seriously don't want to type 

In short, nothing really different in the user department. Just some cool points. If someone local wants to see the differences first hand, I'm in the NW burbs.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

All MF. Someone might have a problem. But then again, maybe that someone just has a bunch of solutions…


----------



## WillliamMSP

Cool, thanks! That's a sweet collection and that reminds me that I picked up an MF brace that I haven't touched yet - gotta see how it cleans up.


----------



## Mosquito

if it's a MF Holdall, those have been my favorites in use so far. I haven't had any Yankee's or any of the "more desirable" ones, but I've sold some Pexto and some Stanley braces after I got a couple of the Holdalls. I'd like to find one of the two larger sizes (729 or 730), and the smaller 6" 734 braces. I like my 8" but I feel a 6" would be perfect for a lot of what I use the 8" for (screwdriver, counter sink)


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I have the 5 "30s" braces, 30-34, a 1662 and a 732. I prefer the Barber chuck ones for reasons of weight. The one holdall I have is staying where it is, but I have an extra #34.

Not quite hand planes (not even close, haha) but they're in the pile…


----------



## bandit571

Maybe some Half & Half?









Mostly Millers Falls….









The 6" is a Millers Falls made for Keen Kutter…..

And, to keep this plane worthy..









Even has a decal..









Decided to get an adjustable mouth version, too..









Plus a few push drills I've posted on the Drill thread….


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Actually I dont have one of those 1455 planes.

When I stopped and started divesting just a little, I was missing only the 27, 46, 66, 95, 1455, and 8707.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

For the MF guys

http://www.ebay.com/itm/miller-falls-no-7-type-2-wood-plane-/291969687578?hash=item43fabfe01a:g:tIUAAOSw6DtYTgHi


----------



## KentInOttawa

Type 18 Stanley Bailey planes (1946-1947)

Picture 1 is a "MADE IN U.S.A." plane:









Picture 2 is a "MADE IN CAN." plane:









I'm trying to determine IF the direction of the knurling on these knobs is an accurate indicator of where the plane was made. What can you add to help confirm or disprove this?


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from beautiful NW Michigan. 28 this AM headed to 32. Still snowing.

Somewhere on one of the threads a while back I saw a pic of what appeared to be DMT diamond hones that were clamped in some sort of jig and then suspended over a bin or trough. Can't remember where and I can't seem to locate. Looking for some info on this system but can't find where I saw it and I can't find sales site on the net. I'm posting this plea on several threads in the hope hat someone can help me with it. Thankyou.

Y'all be safe and have a goodun.


----------



## 33706

Kent: I looked at three of my Type 18s, two Canadian, one Made in USA, at random. All three had the right hand knurl as in your picture #1. A few others that I pulled out had a perpendicular knurl, but they were not necessarily type #18s. Good question! 
I do have Stanley planes with a seemingly mish-mash of parts of various origin, of the later eras. Mostly Canadian bases and US cutters, or at least the cutters were not stamped as made in Canada. I strongly believe that parts were sold off between Stanley plants in the US and Canada to complete a production run or just to clear out stock on hand. I doubt that these planes had parts swapped out by users, as they typically do not have evidence of severe wear.


----------



## onoitsmatt

Hi Saddletramp, I think there was a honing station post or two on the workbench smackdown thread recently. Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## saddletramp

Matt …...... could be, I'll check. Thankyou.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No "whole" toys to contribute to the discussion, but there is a new-to-me part that just arrived:


----------



## KentInOttawa

Thanks for the info PK. The fact that you have a Type 18 with the diagonal knurling going in the same direction on both USA and Canadian-made planes tells me that I jumped to a false assumption based on the few planes that I have seen. I have a 5, a 5C and a 6C, all Canadian-made and all with the same diagonal knurling that I showed earlier.

Generally, my cutters match my bases/soles, although I do have a couple of Canadian SW era irons (TmAACan) on some Type 16s that I expect were old stock being used up. This jives since these irons were from 1923-1935 and the Type 16 plane era starts around 1933.








Oddly, my one Type 17 (WWII) #4C also came with a TmAACan iron. It's really hard to say whether this was a replacement iron or a "wartime feature".


----------



## Mosquito

Ooooh Smitty, is that what I think it is? Bullnose for a #72?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

in all it's totally nondescript ugliness, yes. (Cant wait to try it out)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## bandit571

Random shot…


----------



## WillliamMSP

That's cool, Smitty - don't believe I've seen one of those before.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #72's bullnose piece? I believe it was sold separately from the plane, and not in tremendous numbers. A curiousity for sure; gotta make a bunch of stopped chamfers now. Somewhere. ;-)


----------



## Tim457

Smitty you find all the cool toys.


----------



## Mosquito

If nothing else, I thought it came with the #72-1/2, which also came with the beading type frog for holding the scrapers like a #66/69.

Those were also an option sold separately, and if your quest finds one of those for you Smitty let me know, I've got a box for you


----------



## DanKrager

Ya Smitty, more green goo headed your way. That would be a good tool for working up to a lambs tongue on a nice chamfer. I hope you can find a good use for all that green goo…..

DanK


----------



## WillliamMSP

What's the preference on Stanley compass planes, again? I seem to recall the discussion, but don't see it. There are a couple of 113s available locally, one in pretty nice shape with an asking price of $120 and another that needs a rust bath for $50.


----------



## theoldfart

Consensus is the twenty is a bit better. I have a 113 and it has worked well for me. The issues are hand placement tends to knock it out of adjustment and I get raw sore on the web of my hand between the thumb and first finger from the cutter edge. Others can fill you in on the twenty


----------



## theoldfart

I'm carpet bombing LJ's today, a hand plane of my dreams


----------



## donwilwol

the 20 is a bit heavier, and feels a bit …... well… heavier. But either will do the job. $50 if its all and restorable there is a pretty fair price.


----------



## waho6o9

Bombs away, Congrats on the shooter plane TOF!


----------



## JayT

I've got both. The #20 is a much better tool, IMHO. So much so that the 113 has been relegated to shelf art. The #20 is sturdier, as Don said, and far more comfortable to use. $50 is a good price on a 113 but personally, I'd pay twice as much for a #20 and save the $50 in frustration.


----------



## WillliamMSP

Excellent - that's the type of feedback that I was looking for. I'll consider the cleaner-upper, but certainly pass on the restored one. Thanks!


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I've got a 113 but haven't had a chance to use it yet. Let me know how things work out, mine needs resto but not as much as it looks like.


----------



## bobasaurus

I have a 20 but find it difficult to use. Never really got it tuned right. Plus the bottom is convex across its width instead of flat like you'd expect, maybe a manufacturing defect or just old age and warpage. I tried cambering the blade to match, but it's quite tricky.


----------



## bandit571

Just trying to get what I have on hand tuned up..









Cleaned the rust off the sole, made a few adjustments to the settings ( No. 0-7)









Made sure the Stanley No.6c was ready to work…









Already knew the Stanley Jumbo was ready…









I have two Stanley Jack planes, a #5c with a cambered edge, and this #5 without the camber. 









The Stanley SW No.4 seems to be about ready…









Same with the Fulton #3…....Might go and check out the Millers Falls planes tomorrow, before I go to have the knee scoped in the afternoon…Friday looks to be a day of just resting the knee, and finding where it feels best at.


----------



## Handtooler

My, my that's quite a wonderful stable of planes. Please be careful with the knee immediately following the scope. I found out the hard way and experienced a major hemorrage which took several more days to heal and the swelling to go down.


----------



## donwilwol

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/12/15/goodall-hand-planes/

I came across a Bailey style Goodall.


----------



## bandit571

Back home now, from the scope job on the knee. had a few torn items inside, a small cyst, and some loose stuff floating around, all cleaned out, and repaired, BIG ace Bandage wrapped the leg up, I ain't going to get too active for a day or two.

The Fulton I sharpened up and rehabbed, appears to be a later version of a Sargent #3 sized plane. Rather a very plain frog. Not sure what model number it was. Only markings was a FULTON across the top of the iron. Not even an oval around it. Front knob does have that detail around the bottom edge. Frog sits on a three bar seat, with the bolt holes sitting a tad lower in-between.  Lateral lever had the pinched together whale tail.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Can't help with the typing (see DonW for that) but the Fulton is probably a 408.


----------



## bobasaurus

Woah, what the heck is this thing?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/302163809161?rmvSB=true

Looks crazy.


----------



## donwilwol

Phillips patent.


----------



## bobasaurus

Your plane identification abilities always amaze me, Don.


----------



## donwilwol

It comes from a lot of timeof.. "Wishin' and hopin' and thinkin' and prayin'"


----------



## donwilwol

I finally decided to use up a piece of zebra wood I had laying around. I think the lacewood came in a package from Shane. Now on a Sargent #407.


----------



## benchbuilder

Just a note here to say how this thread has helped me to become a better woodworker. I have gotten four different hand planes off ebay and reading everyones input here about using a plane, I can say I really have learned to use a plane. Its great how one day after lots of effort I just had an " oh wow " day. It all seemed to come together, i can flatten, square and join a board now, with just a plane, I am a hand plan user!! That was about two years ago and now I seldom use the 6" craftsman finger eater. Today i alrealized I had done all the fitting and squaring and flattening of this new bench with only the hand plane a saw and a few other hand tools. No power tools except the table saw to rip stock, it really made me feel good. So good things do come from this hand plane thread, Thank you one and all and especially you Bertha!!!!


----------



## WillliamMSP

An ebay listing - nice looking plane, but the idea of putting it on concrete steps(?) makes me cringe


----------



## Mosquito

as long as you don't slide it I guess… not sure I would either though lol

Also, anyone in need of a #45? I just managed to acquire another "There is almost no way they'll accept this offer, but if they do it'd be sweet" #45 (I mostly only wanted the No. 12 H&R bases that came with it)...


----------



## WillliamMSP

Need? No. Want? Maybe if I didn't already have four planes that I plan to slap on to the community sale table at the next MWTCA meet.


----------



## jmartel

Depends, Mos. How much and what blades are included?


----------



## Mosquito

depends on what you want  I could have a few different types available as I think I've got 3-4 spares at the moment, but this particular one is a Type 7 (main thing being no micro-adjustable fence), and it would have a full set of [17] irons in a box + slitter and Sash (which don't fit in the original box). I'd probably be looking for around $125 including shipping if I were to sell it through LJ


----------



## bandit571

IF one has a Stanley #45…is there a reason to then go out and buy a Stanley #48? Already have the 3/16" and 1/4" "match" cutters. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Mosquito

ease of setup and accuracy. There is no manual setting of the fence, it's the same every time. You'd be done with a T&G set by the time you've just got the #45 set up


----------



## bandit571

Sooo, I should spend the $0.99 on one…...


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I promise that I am not the guy about to outbid you. Just sayin'.

Nice lookin' type 3 #9, William. I wouldn't stair that either but I've seen worse. As long as they don't try to plane the concrete…


----------



## WillliamMSP

Oh, I'm still going to watch that MF No 9, concrete step or not. I mean, my two No 9s are both Type 4, and people here turned me in to an MF Type snob, so they obviously need to be replaced.


----------



## DLK

Never mind.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Dang Right Bill!


----------



## Holt

i know this was an old post, but isn't the one who prays, "hey, hey, hey" Fat Albert?


> Heaven holds a place for those who plane
> (Hey, hey, hey…hey, hey, hey)
> 
> - Brandon


----------



## bandit571

Paul Simon of Simon and Garfunkel…. Song is from Mrs. Robinson


----------



## bandit571

Family shot…mainly type 2 and 3..









Remember..type 2 was both before and after WW2, T-3 was in-between….


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Ain't nothin' wrong with a type 4!


----------



## Mosquito

One more fly-by before the holidays:

The 2017 Calendar has now been created and published!




  






More Info and Ordering Info Can Be Found Here


----------



## woodcox

I think I have a calendar under the tree as of last night. I may have to peek. Applause in advance Mos, thank you again.


----------



## WhoMe

Yes, thank you mos, the calendar looks great.


----------



## terryR

Yes, it looks great, Thanks, Mos! I got to open mine last night for Solstice.


----------



## terryR

https://www.facebook.com/abiel.rios.7


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wow Terry! Is that yours? I've admired his work for a while.


----------



## terryR

heck no, just sharing a beauty I saw.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## CL810

Oh, that is pretty one Don!


----------



## DLK

Terry and DonW…. those are beauts.


----------



## Mosquito

That is sweet Don!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

. Im jealous Don !! those are far and few. I am officially off the sauce and not buying any tools now, I was a bad boy last week and went on a weekend binge. I wish there were help groups. and weekly meetings.

Terry, I checked out Rios and his tools are off the talent charts. If you could afford his planes and hold onto them you could double or triple your money in no time because most will be one or two offs.


----------



## TheFridge

Turtle, I find credit cards are a good way to avoid feeling bad about spending money you have in your wallet  or account


----------



## WillliamMSP

The compass plane is beautiful. That router is like a jewel - I could never bring myself to use it.



> I am officially off the sauce and not buying any tools now, I was a bad boy last week and went on a weekend binge. I wish there were help groups. and weekly meetings.
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


This is the help group… kind of like an AA meeting at a bar.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Fridge; All 24 of my cards are still under limit so I'm not worried yet. The problem is that I watched a movie on minimalisim and I am gonna have trouble sleeping on top of my tools in the tiny house on wheels.

William; This site is like the parking lot behind the church after an AA meeting. sometimes I feel like im waking up on the riverbank after a wild night and had a dream about an old wooden chinese plane photo.


----------



## tedmart

[removed]


----------



## johnstoneb

The real beauty of that compass plane is that it has been used a lot but not abused.


----------



## jmartel

> The problem is that I watched a movie on minimalisim and I am gonna have trouble sleeping on top of my tools in the tiny house on wheels.
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


Nothing wrong with a tiny house. Just keep a good sized shop in addition to the small house. Or better yet, just have a big shop with a loft apartment over it.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> The problem is that I watched a movie on minimalisim and I am gonna have trouble sleeping on top of my tools in the tiny house on wheels.
> - TheTurtleCarpenter
> 
> Nothing wrong with a tiny house. Just keep a good sized shop in addition to the small house. Or better yet, just have a big shop with a loft apartment over it.
> 
> - jmartel


Or do as Duck has: a REALLY big shop with indoor parking, living quarters AND a wood shop. Colour me green.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Guys, Ive got a LN 4 1/2 like new that I would sell for what I have in it. $ 275 shipped in US. The bottom still has original mill traces from original surface grinding. I thought I would list here first before adding it to a post on for sale latter in the afternoon with a couple other LV planes. Just PM me if interested.

All the best, jeff


----------



## GlenintheNorth

So much pr0n in this thread. You're all makin' me wish I had heat to go do restos.


----------



## SonofWrenchman58

I went to a local antique store today and found this plane without a blade. It doesn't have any markings that I could see and the copper sole (?) is pretty cool looking in my mind. Do y'all think it could be shop made?


----------



## donwilwol

Its probably shop made


----------



## StumpyNubs

I thought you guys might like to see this one. I pulled the trigger on a Stanley #2! I got a really nice one off eBay for $160, which I thought was a steal. You usually have to pay at least $250 for one this nice. What irritated me is the guy had "or best offer" on the listing. So I offered him $150 and he turned it down! Seriously? Why put "best offer" if you won't accept anything less that full price? Anyway, it arrived yesterday.










And it's already made friends with the #1, #3 and #4!


----------



## lysdexic

> Enough love to spread around…old and new…rusty and bronze…all are welcome in my shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful I ll ever own a modern multi-thousand dollar plane…need a metal lathe, mill, router table, and new truck.
> 
> - terryR


Yo T! Did you order these with Cocobolo at the time of acquisition or was it a mass retrofit?


----------



## Mosquito

Sweet Stumpy! That is a pretty good deal, and I definitely hate it when people do that with the Best Offer. Dumb.

Scott, if I'm remembering correctly, I believe Terry made all new totes and knobs out of Wenge for those


----------



## jmartel

Correct. Terry did his out of Wenge and Red was the one who did it out of Cocobolo.

I would like to redo mine at some point. But who knows when that will be. Gotta get a shop again first.


----------



## terryR

Yes to Wenge. Looks sick.










Guess I better get the 51 outta the crate…


----------



## WillliamMSP

How do you like that LAJ/LAS combo, Terry? I'm thinking that I'll pick up the Veritas LAS to match the LAJ.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Oh my goodness, that settles it. I'm pulling off all of my rosewood knobs and totes and replacing them with wenge.


----------



## jmartel

> Guess I better get the 51 outta the crate…
> 
> - terryR


LN didn't ship it with a Wenge tote. So you should probably take it out and put a new tote on it.


----------



## Mosquito

> How do you like that LAJ/LAS combo, Terry? I m thinking that I ll pick up the Veritas LAS to match the LAJ.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


I'm not Terry, but I use mine a lot. I should say, that right now most of my planes are still packed away from moving, over a year ago (waiting until I move out to the workshop). I've only had my LAJ/LAS, a pair of #3's, a wooden jack, my cabinet makers rabbet plane (#10), shooting plane, and #5-1/2 (which I don't use often since I've kept the LAS out)


----------



## terryR

I like them fine, Bill. i use the LAJ (62) as an all-purpose plane because of the way it feels in my hands. The frog doesn't get in my way. LOL. I try to keep the 164 set for super thin shavings.

But, you guys know I'm NOT a furniture builder. Just making shavings or small ornamental stuff most the time. All the talk of high angle frogs on that other thread will force me to buy something new pretty soon!


----------



## terryR

> Guess I better get the 51 outta the crate…
> 
> - terryR
> 
> LN didn t ship it with a Wenge tote. So you should probably take it out and put a new tote on it.
> 
> - jmartel


After that, time for a new family shot. Maybe even emailed to LN? (hoping to suck up for any discounts)


----------



## WillliamMSP

Cool - thanks Mos and Terry.


----------



## Mosquito

I bought a used LN, so I don't have the LV version, but if you wanted to give it a spin let me know, I'm sure I could find a time to make that happen


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ha - I just posted the same re: chisels.


----------



## woodcox

Ha stumpy. I waiting for a bid to end before I would offer on that one! I was going to do the he same thing lol. It looked like a good plane for the money indeed. I'll show my rust when it gets here. I may need help typing it. Off for tetanus shots.


----------



## lysdexic

The Wenge does look "sick." I always feel too old to use that word for that meaning.

Did you make 'em or did LN?


----------



## donwilwol

> The Wenge does look "sick." I always feel too old to use that word for that meaning.
> 
> - lysdexic


+1


----------



## GlenintheNorth

There's a #2 for 180 at a local antique shop if anyone can believe that. I keep almost buying stuff he has but he's always about 30% higher than I need to pull the trigger. If I can walk in with $50 and not walk out with a dilapidated #6, I get to keep $50!


----------



## bandit571




----------



## terryR

> The Wenge does look "sick." I always feel too old to use that word for that meaning.
> 
> Did you make em or did LN?
> 
> - lysdexic


I should've said the wenge looked solid. or trippy. Us old guys have to use http://urbanthesaurus.org/synonyms

Yes, I made them, brotherYo,










After I screwed up the through hole on the first, I started using the lathe to drill. Much easier!


----------



## KentInOttawa

> This was in the box with the 405. Any idea what this is? Is it for the plane? Don t see anything like it in the book so I think it s just something that just made its way in the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Troy Cleckler


I know that this post is VERY old (I'm still reading through the entire thread), but it hasn't been answered yet, so…

*Troy*, yes, it is just something that just made its way in the box. It is a somewhat modified (tortured?) blade for an E. Preston shoulder plane, like this one:


----------



## lysdexic

Terry, that is truly remarkable work.


----------



## SonofWrenchman58

Thank you. For the $4 they're asking, I'm going to pick it up this week and see about making a blade and wedge, which I've always wanted to try.

If I can't make it work, then at least I will have a neat conversation piece!



> Its probably shop made


----------



## CFrye

> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I screwed up the through hole on the first, I started using the lathe to drill. Much easier!
> 
> - terryR


Brilliant, Terry! Thanks!


----------



## CFrye

> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I screwed up the through hole on the first, I started using the lathe to drill. Much easier!
> 
> - terryR


Brilliant, Terry! Thanks!


----------



## WhoMe

Stumpy, congrats on the nice #2. Now you need the rest of the planes up to the #8 with the reasonable….haha
One day I'll have the cash to get a#2c. But for now, it's just a dream. 
Terry, I forgot how nice the wenge bits look on those planes. I'm using boring bubinga on a #45 in rehabbing because i had the wood in the woodpile. I like the idea of the lathe for the through hole, brilliant..


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I…would not have thought of that, Terry.

Is that a 2-jaw chuck??


----------



## terryR

Ummm…no. It's a 4-jaw chuck, with only 2of the jaws attached.

Use under adult supervision only!

Actually, I've used it with 2jaws hundreds of times, and have seen many other pipe makers do the same when holding a square blank. Anything involving the lathe is dangerous, so this seems very 'normal' to me now.

I used a sharpie to mark the centerline of the jaws, as close as possible, and simply line up the centerline of the wood between those marks, visually. Have drilled many handles this way, and the through hole always meets up cleanly. I really dislike my cheap drill press, and this just seemed quicker and much more accurate for drilling a handful of handles.


----------



## terryR

another example,










works quite well.


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, that is briar right? Does it smell good when milking it?


----------



## WillliamMSP

There's a nice Type 4 MF 22c ending on ebay in about 10 hours. Current bid is ~$70+ shipping, which wouldn't be too unreasonable for me, but I'll be curious to see how much it ends up going for.


----------



## bobasaurus

Terry, after setting it in the jaws do you remove the live center and replace it with a drill/jackobs chuck?


----------



## terryR

> Terry, after setting it in the jaws do you remove the live center and replace it with a drill/jackobs chuck?
> 
> - bobasaurus


 yessir. I'm just using the live center to 'grab' the already marked center of the wood. You can see the block of briar isn't that square, so I'm trying to keep it centered as the 2jaws slowly close together. Using a square blank is best, or at least 2 parallel sides for the jaws to clamp onto.

Really, a better option is to purchase a metal lathe chuck that will fit your spindle. This one has custom jaws for briar, but the standard metal lathe jaws are excellent for securing brass, and I think are better at securing wood, too.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Terry, I program/setup/run cnc lathes for a living! At least, I used to. I'm doing swiss now. I have never removed two jaws before. I suppose that would be because most of my stock has always been close enough to round. But I didn't think of it nonetheless. Pretty cool solution.

I need a lathe of my own.


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, Terry, I'm going to steal that two jaw idea if it's OK.  Cool solution.

DanK


----------



## jmartel

Consider it stolen from me as well.


----------



## Holt

i know this was an old post, but isn't the one who prays, "hey, hey, hey" Fat Albert?


> Heaven holds a place for those who plane
> (Hey, hey, hey…hey, hey, hey)
> 
> - Brandon





> Paul Simon of Simon and Garfunkel…. Song is from Mrs. Robinson
> 
> - bandit571


Actually the song is from the Graduate, the song is Mrs Robinson, my comment was a goof on the "heaven holds a place for those who pray, hey,hey,hey" part of the lyrics…


----------



## 33706

*DonW* and others: I went to Lee Valley and took a good hard look at their Veritas #164 1/2 Low angle smoother mentioned above. By the time a sales clerk opened the cabinet, I realized that it was not really usable as a chute plane. Darn.. it had every other feature that I wanted. The nose and cheek are not, er, co-planar…


----------



## WillliamMSP

Poopie - yeah, it's a little wonky. Veritas has the BU Smoother (164 1/2) and the LA Smoother. The BUS doesn't have 90° sides. The LAS does have 90° sides, but it also takes the 2" blade (making it less attractive for owners of the LAJ and BU Jointer) and has less mass than the BUS. :\ It would have been nice if they would have milled the sides of the BUS, making it a little more more versatile.


----------



## Mosquito

for my money I'd probably end up with a LN rather than the 164-1/2 (though I've already got one), just because the price is so close and I prefer the traditional aesthetic of the LNs. The LV does look like a nice plane though.

Does the Veritas LAJ have any lateral adjustment? I've found that the LN#62 needs the iron to be sharpened absolutely perfect 90° across as there is really no lateral play in it. If the iron isn't sharpened perfect 90 across then you end up with a heavier cut on one side than the other. The problem is my sharpening, I'm aware, but still lol


----------



## 33706

Thanks, William and Mos! What were they thinking when they didn't make the 164 1/2 flat-sided? Good point on the lateral adjustment, Mos! I'll be just as happy to do chuting with my 4 1/2 but I sometimes think I'm missing out on the advantage of a low-angle.


----------



## Mosquito

I will say a couple years ago I picked up the LV shooting plane on the Cyber Monday sale, and in my opinion: worth it. I have been very pleased with that plane for shooting. It is a much less versatile tool compared to one of the low angle bench planes, but I've found it to be superb, for what it's worth


----------



## WillliamMSP

The Veritas LAJ has a Norris-style adjuster and set screws on either side of the mouth.


----------



## WillliamMSP

All this talk has me rethinking my decision to leave an additional LA blade in the wish list instead of adding it to the cart… I still have half a day left on free shipping, though…


----------



## bobasaurus

Yes, there is plenty of lateral adjustment range on the LV LAJ, and the norris adjuster makes it easy. I too like the look of LN, but their adjustment mechanisms are far worse than the LV planes. Trying to get my LN LA Jointer set to depth without changing the lateral adjustment is near impossible (friction of the adjusting nut in the blade's hole).


----------



## CL810

Another option is to grind the sides smooth.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Ha, yeah, that solved it. I don't own one of those planes, haven't even seen one before in person. Why did they design the sides like that?


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Another option is to grind the sides smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CL810


Now you're just showing off.


----------



## CL810

Derek Cohen posted his modified BU smoother a while back and I just copied it. I had access to a grinder that made short work of the sides.


----------



## 33706

Jeez, CL810, that's just sooo wrong. I don't mind slapping down $300 CDN on a plane…. but it's gotta be the right one, well chosen, right out of the box. But good on you if surface grinding made it what you wanted it to be.
I actually thought the wrinkle finish was a second, separate piece of the sole.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Hi Guys
> 
> Here is a treat for you if you like old hand tools and it is right here in the USA.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/95938
> 
> Klaus - kiefer
> 
> 1) follow the link
> 
> 2) look at the things
> 
> 3) weep
> 
> - Buckethead
> 
> Read here that the museum is closed.
> Look at 2008 video here. Sigh
> Weep more.
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Rats. I just started on a trip plan to see it. O.K. I mentioned it to my wife who said "we ll talk".
> 
> - Combo Prof


I caught up to this up post yesterday. Apparently the museum is back (well, it has some 2017 copyrights on the web page). You can start planning again


----------



## mramseyISU

I just got a new Lie-Nielsen 4-1/2 with a 55 degree frog this week.










While we're at it here's a family picture.


----------



## bandit571

Due to a remodel going on in my shop, plane till has been moved to a new location, along with the drill till









The brace with the broken sweep handle has since been replaced, with a better one. I even have a bit of room to the left, to add a expansion to the plane till, IF needed.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Need to slap a coat of paint on the walls and you'll be all set, Bandit. (Is that a screwdriver bench dog?)


----------



## bandit571

Not much will stick to a damp, parged wall. Dog holes are an excellent way to keep things from rolling off a bench, like screwdrivers…chisels….drills…


----------



## Mosquito

lol it is quite often the case that you'll see a chisel handle sticking out of a holdfast hole in my bench while I'm working as well. Don't have to worry about dining the edge, or it falling, like Bandit mentioned.


----------



## bobasaurus

Nice 4 1/2. You should show some action shots. I'm curious if it will be hard to push with the high angle and extra width?


----------



## mramseyISU

> Nice 4 1/2. You should show some action shots. I m curious if it will be hard to push with the high angle and extra width?
> 
> - bobasaurus


Soon I promise. I have a cabinet I've been staining in the shop so I didn't want to kick up any more dust than I had to. That should go out the door tomorrow and I can touch up the 4-1/2 with my 8000 grit stone and strop and see what happens. I'm planning on building a set of night stands for me and the wife using birdseye maple so I went with the high angle to help with tearout that can happen. I've also already got a number 7 from LN with a standard bed angle so I could in theory switch them out if I wanted to. I don't know if I'd ever do that though since I've already got a couple of 604s.


----------



## woodcox

My no. 2 showed up. Japanning is not too bad under the crud. There is a very small hairline crack on the heel of the tote but it is still solid. Lever cap and the top of the iron are pitted the worst. I think it is a type 8, there are no pat dates anywhere on the plane. The logo on the iron is too far gone to tell what it is. Almost looks like it has a later "v" logo iron in the plane. I'm glad to see it was a user. I've done a round of salt and vinegar followed by evaporust and brass bristles. I think it may turn out ok.


----------



## TheFridge

The 4-1/2 setup that way isn't as hard to push as you might think when comparing between it and the Stanley. It'll definitely wear you out faster on a big panel but I thinks it's the heft of the thing that'll get you more so than the angle.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wee-little planes for the tiniest if bevels. Love it.


----------



## donwilwol

all bright eyed and bushy tailed


----------



## 33706

> all bright eyed and bushy tailed
> 
> - Don W


...And the little guys work for peanuts!!


----------



## DanKrager

I have one like that Smitty. I got it because it was cute. Light weight use.

DanK


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I got mine because it was needed for a collection. I found them to be surprisingly comfortable to hold.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It always puts a smile on my face when I remember to use it.


----------



## donwilwol

I think most of us smile when we get a little tail.


----------



## Ocelot

If anyone here collects W.S. planes, I have a W.S. 4 1/2 I'd like to trade for a Bailey 4 1/2.

This photo is from before I cleaned it up. The tote was cracked although you can't see it here. I glued that also. If anybody's interested, PM me and I'll get some better photos.

It seems like a perfectly usable plane. The only reason I want to trade it is that I'm afraid to get sucked into collecting another line of planes. In all the garage sales for 3 states around me I doubt there is one W.S. plane so ebay is the only pathway for me to collect. - and W.S. is mostly found in England with high shipping.

Thanks


----------



## JayT

OK, I'm needing some help from those that haunt the epic thread.

A little over a year ago, I refurbished a #5 plane for a coworker that had come from his dad. It was rusty, but complete and intact. When I returned it to him, he was very touched and ended up putting the plane on top of a hutch in his house as a display piece. Well, that lasted until the Pawnee, Oklahoma earthquake in September. The quake was strong enough that it shook houses clear up here and the plane was bounced off the hutch and onto a tile floor.










Needless to say, the coworker was pretty down about the whole thing. I got the plane back from him and would like to find a new base to make it complete once more. I think it's a Defiance from the 40's, but not totally sure. The only markings on the base or iron are "Made in the USA". If anyone has, knows of, or runs across a base or even a complete plane that is a match, could you please let me know?


----------



## donwilwol

Well that suck JayT. I'll check and see if i have a base. If we're a little closer I'd weld it for you, but it's probably not worth the 2 way shipping even.


----------



## bobasaurus

I was thinking about welding too. I just got a mig welder, I've been reading up about doing cast iron (though it's easier with a stick welder from what I hear).


----------



## ColonelTravis

Ugh, JayT. I can't help you, sorry, but wish you luck.


----------



## onoitsmatt

I've got a butt ugly No. 5 with the side crack (mouth and up) that you can have if that's preferable to repairing that one.

I'd think repairing the original is the way to go. Particularly given it isn't getting used anyway. Weld it, turn it so the weld faces the wall and good as new. Or better yet, super-glue it, face that to the wall and done in 15 minutes.


----------



## bandit571

Fellow LJer Dave Bardin does a very nice job repairing plane bodies…..might give him a heads up?


----------



## JayT

Thanks for the support and suggestions. I thought about repair, but knowing the guy it belongs to and his preferences, I'd really rather find a new base and make it truly complete again, if possible. There's no big hurry on it, so I've got time to try and find the right piece.


----------



## benchbuilder

Hey Don W. I thought cast iron couldnt be welded, how are you doing that? I have a #4 type 9 with a crack on one side just in front of the front rib. I replaced it with a type 9 #5 bottom after I took the #4 to a weld shop, I was told cast iron cant be welded. I dont understand, can you explain?


----------



## donwilwol

Either they lied or didn't want to be bothered. Cast can be welded. I have welded it but I usually take it to my son-in-law. He's a real welder and has the right equipment.


----------



## CFrye

Here is the video of Dave brazing Bandit's plane. He did the same for one of mine, also a Millers Falls. Works like a charm!





View on YouTube


----------



## CFrye

Here is the video of Dave brazing Bandit's plane. He did the same for one of mine, also a Millers Falls. Works like a charm!





View on YouTube


----------



## benchbuilder

Thanks Don, well I would say they must not have been intersted in messing with it. Guess I wont ask them for any help again..thanks agin Don


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the video Candy. Interesting that he used silver solder to braze it.


----------



## bobasaurus

I restored this No. 60 1/2 that I bought today from the rocky mountain tool collectors meeting. Cost me all of $15. The japanning on the lever cap wasn't great, so I removed it and polished the back a bit. I tuned it as best I could, lapping everything, but it's still a bit jumpy taking full width shavings. I'll play with it more another day:


----------



## bandit571

Not sure when Stanley use Orange in the logo…









But this old jack plane seemed to work, decently enough…









One of two Stanley No. 5 jack I have. This one is a smooth soled, without a camber to the iron. The other is a No. 5c, with a bit of camber. The 5c does not have the orange logo, either. Each for a different type of job, easier to grab one or the other, instead of messing around, changing irons on one plane.


----------



## saltfly

I'm new here and this is my first post. I'm finding a number of interesting threads. But this one caught my eye. I must say I really don't have a dream plane per-say. I always looked at the plane I'm thinking of buying, my next favorite plane. Last Wednesday I went into our local wood and tool shop, to get a phone number for a friend. They sell a ton of different types of wood as well as tools, new and used and some consignment tools. Well while talking to a guy that works their that has become a friend. I was watching him write up a ticket to put on a plane, that he said a guy just brought in for them to sell. So being a nosy old fart. I took a closer look as well as the tag he was going to put on it. I wanted to see the price. After seeing that and the fact, it was a Stanley Bailey 5 ¼ that still had the box and paper it came rapped in. Along with the fact it had never been used. Soooooo needless to say it came home with me. I normally don't pay what I payed for that plane, because I buy from flea markets, garage and yard sales. I normally pay any where from $4 to $12. Then restore the plane. But this was to good to pass up for $60. Its now my favorite plane and will stay unused till I get my new shop built.


----------



## saltfly

I'm new here and this is my first post. I'm finding a number of interesting threads. But this one caught my eye. I must say I really don't have a dream plane per-say. I always looked at the plane I'm thinking of buying, my next favorite plane. Last Wednesday I went into our local wood and tool shop, to get a phone number for a friend. They sell a ton of different types of wood as well as tools, new and used and some consignment tools. Well while talking to a guy that works their that has become a friend. I was watching him write up a ticket to put on a plane, that he said a guy just brought in for them to sell. So being a nosy old fart. I took a closer look as well as the tag he was going to put on it. I wanted to see the price. After seeing that and the fact, it was a Stanley Bailey 5 ¼ that still had the box and paper it came rapped in. Along with the fact it had never been used. Soooooo needless to say it came home with me. I normally don't pay what I payed for that plane, because I buy from flea markets, garage and yard sales. I normally pay any where from $4 to $12. Then restore the plane. But this was to good to pass up for $60. Its now my favorite plane and will stay unused till I get my new shop built.


----------



## bobasaurus

Salt, does it have a smooth or corrugated bottom? Apparently the corrugated ones are really rare.


----------



## saltfly

It's smooth. The corrugated are rare, but not so rare the you don't come across them , now and then. I found two over the summer, but both were unusable to me. So I passed on both.


----------



## saltfly

It's smooth. The corrugated are rare, but not so rare the you don't come across them , now and then. I found two over the summer, but both were unusable to me. So I passed on both.


----------



## ColonelTravis

That's cool saltfly. Patrick Gore says the 5 1/4 C is the most rare Stanley Bailey plane ever (not the most valuable but hardest to find.) You've seen 2! I think he said the ones they made were originally sold only in New Britain, Ct., probably as a test market thing.


----------



## saltfly

In our area we still have a number of old wood boat builders. they got planes from all over. I learned a lot from them on how to restore and use planes. you would be surprised as to the number and types of planes these old timers still have and still use. and once in a while they are willing to let good. as for old timers, I,m now as old as some of them. Stool I fit right in. which puts me in a position to pick up some rare ones once in a while.


----------



## saltfly

In our area we still have a number of old wood boat builders. they got planes from all over. I learned a lot from them on how to restore and use planes. you would be surprised as to the number and types of planes these old timers still have and still use. and once in a while they are willing to let good. as for old timers, I,m now as old as some of them. Stool I fit right in. which puts me in a position to pick up some rare ones once in a while.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Lucky you. I live in Texas, where I've seen 2 Stanley No. 8s in person my entire life, and one of them didn't have a blade, chipbreaker and lever cap.

If I lived in the NE I could have completed my tool needs in one weekend vs. 2-3 years.


----------



## TheFridge

You got me beat. I've only seen one #7 in the wild.


----------



## saltfly

Can someone tell me why I keep getting two post showing for one? I'm still trying to learn how to get around on this site. Like I said some are not so rare around here. I picked up a 6 and a 7 for myself last year and a 4 1/2 and a 5 1/2 for a friend that was missing them in his collection. I Would be more then happy to pick one I find up. for any one looking for a size they can't find In their area. As long as its not a number 1. Which is even hard to fine here or should I say hard to pry away from those that have them. I saw a #55 for $110 that I had no intrest in.


----------



## saltfly

Can someone tell me why I keep getting two post showing for one? I'm still trying to learn how to get around on this site.


----------



## ColonelTravis

I think the double-up happens when you hit "Post" and then every now and then the site hangs for a short while and you might think it didn't go through and hit refresh then hit "Post" again? I don't remember exactly why, sorry. All I know is that I've had three in a row show up before, thinking it never registered the first time, even though it did and I just didn't know it.


----------



## bobasaurus

There was a 5 1/4 c at auction yesterday at the rocky mountain tool collectors meeting, it went for a fair bit. They also had an incredible millers patent reproduction plow plane.


----------



## bandit571

I have had a Stanley "Four Square" Junior jack come through the shop. Currently I am using a Millers Falls No.11, Junior jack. Type 2. Have had three no.7s in the shop, until I sold one. A few years back, I was using a No. 8c Stanley. The #8 was a might too big for the shop, though..









Yep, just a tad too big….and was sold. like the No.7 better.


----------



## DLK

I've always liked the 8 better. (It is probably sharper then the two 7s I have and thats why. LOL.)


----------



## bandit571

These two are about the biggest I have, anymore….









22" long woodie, with a Butcher iron, and a Stanley No. 7c, type 9. Nice when the shavings eithe shoot straight up ( the woodie is good for that) or they roll up into Moxxon TP..









That roll by the knob is over 40" long….


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I have used them for different stuff.

I need to get my transitionals tuned up. I have a 30 and 31. The 31 is a StS siegley made by stanley and has a nearly 1/4" thick iron at the business end.


----------



## TheFridge

I have a 24" Mathiesson and sons woody with a 2-3/4 iron. Way too big of an iron for me.


----------



## jmartel

I've got a #8C that I quite enjoy. But I got the #8 instead of a #7 because I already had a #6. The 7 wasn't that much larger than the 6.


----------



## WillliamMSP

> I ve got a #8C that I quite enjoy. But I got the #8 instead of a #7 because I already had a #6. The 7 wasn t that much larger than the 6.
> 
> - jmartel


This is what I need to do - I have a No7, but I quite like the No6 size (MF 18), so I'll eventually replace the 7 with an MF 24 (when I can find one that I don't have to pay out the nose for).


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I think it is not a bad idea to have both. They are really intended for different uses, never mind what they actually get used for. My 24 I have used with a camber on it to flatten my bench top and I would use it for anything that resembles a table, while the 22 I have a much lighter camber on for jointing long-ish edges. Really it's the size of the work and the camber that is the difference but if there is room in the till for both sizes I don't see a reason not to stick another tool in it


----------



## WillliamMSP

> ...but if there is room in the till for both sizes I don t see a reason not to stick another tool in it
> 
> - GlenintheNorth


Says the guy that intends to sell off a small boatload of MF block planes in a few weeks.


----------



## DLK

My approach was to collect one of each of the Stanleys and decide later. I mostly use the 4 1/2, 5 1/2 and 8. I Joint with the 8 and smooth with the 4 1/2 and have a camber on the 5 1/2. But I have sometimes use the rest 3,4,5 1/4, 6, 7. I am not sure if they are just not tuned in or I just reach for my favorites. I turn to the MF 10, and 22 when I need to. (I really like MF 10, but I also like my Stanley 4 1/2.) Glenn let me know when your selling more MFs. But I think its time to tune up the woodies. I'm sort of loving my horned nooitgedagt.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

@William: You know it  That drawer is OUT of room!

@ComboProf: Anything that doesn't go at the meet will probably be made available here or elsewhere. I have more than my cabinet can hold!


----------



## saltfly

I know I really like my #6c and my #M7. I forgot to say my 6 was a 6c and my 7was an m7. I'm not jointing really long boards with hand planes. When I joint boards longer then 4 to 5 feet. I go to my 6" jointer. I'm lazy, when it comes to that much work. At 70 I'm not sure I would be around that long to finish the job. Hell that may kill me. As to my M7. Some may not know this or you may, but I'll write it any way. Old guys like me are like that. The Stanley M planes, are Marsh planes. H.C. Marsh tool company, started making, planes after Stanley patents ran out. So like any smart company. Stanley bought them out. Since they were making a quility tool, Stanley continued to use parts made by Marsh till they run out. So you will find planes with both Stanley as well as Marsh marking. So if anyone has a Stanley plane marked with Marsh and a M before the size. You have a very good tool. If you have a Marsh plane made before Stanley bought them out, you still have a good tool. They are just as good as any Stanley, and a little more rare then Stanleys. One big difference between the Marsh and the Stanley and Stanley Marsh. Is on the frog. I understand the Marsh frogs had a bearing on the frog, so when you ajusted the plane it was supose to ajust easier. Well if it does or not can only be answered buy anyone that has one with that bearing. Mine doesn't have it. Also I'm not a collector but a user. If I don't have a use for it, I don't buy it.


----------



## saltfly

I know I really like my #6c and my #M7. I forgot to say my 6 was a 6c and my 7was an m7. I'm not jointing really long boards with hand planes. When I joint boards longer then 4 to 5 feet. I go to my 6" jointer. I'm lazy, when it comes to that much work. At 70 I'm not sure I would be around that long to finish the job. Hell that may kill me. As to my M7. Some may not know this or you may, but I'll write it any way. Old guys like me are like that. The Stanley M planes, are Marsh planes. H.C. Marsh tool company, started making, planes after Stanley patents ran out. So like any smart company. Stanley bought them out. Since they were making a quility tool, Stanley continued to use parts made by Marsh till they run out. So you will find planes with both Stanley as well as Marsh marking. So if anyone has a Stanley plane marked with Marsh and a M before the size. You have a very good tool. If you have a Marsh plane made before Stanley bought them out, you still have a good tool. They are just as good as any Stanley, and a little more rare then Stanleys. One big difference between the Marsh and the Stanley and Stanley Marsh. Is on the frog. I understand the Marsh frogs had a bearing on the frog, so when you ajusted the plane it was supose to ajust easier. Well if it does or not can only be answered buy anyone that has one with that bearing. Mine doesn't have it. Also I'm not a collector but a user. If I don't have a use for it, I don't buy it.


----------



## DLK

> If I don t have a use for it, I don t buy it.
> 
> - saltfly


I used to say that…... didn't last long.

Seriously, while I am still working and waiting to retire into wood working bliss, my position has been to buy all the tools I might possibly use, while I still have "excess income". Then once retired I'll sort it all out and pare down to what I use .... at least I (and my wife) hope so.


----------



## saltfly

Well combo, I agree with you their. I'm retired now and have been for a while. My problem is, I have to many hobbies. So after going on 50 years of marriage to the same women. I look at the item that I want to buy, then the budget, then I turn it over in my head, item budget, item budget, item budget and my wife. Then I forget about, if I want enjoy the remaining time I have left.


----------



## saltfly

Well combo, I agree with you their. I'm retired now and have been for a while. My problem is, I have to many hobbies. So after going on 50 years of marriage to the same women. I look at the item that I want to buy, then the budget, then I turn it over in my head, item budget, item budget, item budget and my wife. Then I forget about, if I want enjoy the remaining time I have left.


----------



## DLK

3 or 4 more years for me. I've narrowed it down to 3 hobbies.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I have it narrowed to 4. Wood, tools, bass, tube amps.

Guess which I get to do :/


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I have it narrowed to 4. Wood, tools, bass, tube amps.

Guess which I get to do :/


----------



## DLK

> I have it narrowed to 4. Wood, tools, bass, tube amps.
> 
> Guess which I get to do :/
> 
> - GlenintheNorth


I'm guessing "housework". LOL

Also I had lumped wood and tools together. 
So maybe I have 4 too…. oh crap its 5 oh no …. its 6 :
math, wood, tools, trout, travel, poker.
I have to do something about this trend.


----------



## donwilwol

The trick is "Stop counting"


----------



## WillliamMSP

> tube amps.
> 
> - GlenintheNorth


Off the subject -

For guitars or hi-fi? I used to work for a couple of well-renowned high-end audio shops in NYC. Fun stuff, but can be expensive - it can make buying wood working tools look like pocket change.


----------



## theoldfart

^ like maybe a pair of class A mono blocks  vs a Hotley panel plane?


----------



## WillliamMSP

We has some rather nice tube mono blocks that sold for $70k/pair. No Class A in that range, but the Soulution mono blocks were well in to the 6 figures.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea, guess I'll stick with my cheap B&W/Rotell stuff.


----------



## DLK

> The trick is "Stop counting"
> 
> - Don W


LOL. I am a professional counter.


----------



## donwilwol

> The trick is "Stop counting"
> 
> - Don W
> 
> LOL. I am a professional counter.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Hah, as a professional you know you can skew the results to your favor.


----------



## Tim457

> LOL. I am a professional counter.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Hah, good one!


----------



## DLK

> The trick is "Stop counting"
> 
> - Don W
> 
> LOL. I am a professional counter.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Hah, as a professional you know you can skew the results to your favor.
> 
> - Don W


I'm the combinatorial kind not the statistical kind.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

And here I was thinking that only me had too many interests

Ericin CaLGARY


----------



## KentInOttawa

Well, I finally made it entirely through this thread. I wonder how much I've already forgotten? Maybe I should read it again; probably not. Definitely wouldn't admit it!

With some practice and a LOT of info from this thread, I was able to create my first full-width shaving this morning with a freshly sharpened Type 17 #4C.









I've spent more time acquiring tools than using them in the last couple of years; my health has REALLY slowed me down and limited what I can do. Everything in these next 2 pictures has been recently acquired.

These are all "MADE IN CAN." planes; a Type 17 #4C, Type 18 #5C and #6C and a Type 16 #7C









Most of the rest of the fleet:









It's a mixed bag of tricks from Canada, USA and England, including a Stanley #71, a #80, a Defiance, one known Handyman, one possible Handyman, a 4-Square 5 1/4, some Baileys (#4 1/2C, #5 and #5C) and a 605 in need of repair. There's also a Record 778. Missing in these photos are a Record 045C, a Preston bullnose shoulder and a few no-account block planes.

Next up, more practice planing and sharpening…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats, Kent!

Amazing that you've read the thread, a fine assortment of planes you have (including the #5 1/4 4-Square, that's pretty cool / unique). And good-on-ya for the full width shaving accomplishment. Love that sound, there's nothing like it!


----------



## donwilwol

That's some dedication Kent.

We look forward to watching those full width shavings


----------



## saltfly

Kent when some one says sharpening I run and hide. You want to ruin a good chisel , give it to me to sharpen. I do OK with plane irons, but me and chisels have an agreement. They don't cut me and I won't try to sharpen them.


----------



## saltfly

Kent when some one says sharpening I run and hide. You want to ruin a good chisel , give it to me to sharpen. I do OK with plane irons, but me and chisels have an agreement. They don't cut me and I won't try to sharpen them.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I'm glad your health is improving Kent.! Repairing and tinkering with Old tools sure makes me feel better, it's just the slack in my back pocket that stings for awhile. My problem is that I tell myself Ill sell a few to buy a few more and I dont follow thru.! Nice shavings !


----------



## KentInOttawa

> That s some dedication Kent.
> 
> - Don W


Dedication. Insanity. Tomato. Tomato. It's actually a by-product of my injuries & limitations. When I couldn't do anything, I would read something, then I would rest.



> Kent when some one says sharpening I run and hide.
> 
> - saltfly


I'm a firm believer that people get good at something by learning to repeat something that was done well. Often, the first time we experience something done well, it is the accidental result of a series of failed attempts. Now I get to see if I can do that again ;-) Someday, I might even be good at it.

TheTurtleCarpenter - It feels GREAT to be doing ANYTHING at all, thanks. I'll get a couple of good days and then pay for it for up to 1.5 weeks. Today's a good day; I'll work on getting my 6C tuned liked that 4C and (maybe) plough 2 grooves with my 045C









To compensate for the ugly tote, here's one from the web (ebay):


----------



## mramseyISU

So this popped up on my local craigslist a couple days ago. What do you guys think the value is?

The bench planes are all bedrocks a 604, 605 and 606C.


----------



## DLK

Buy them all. Well you did not tell the price.


----------



## mramseyISU

> Buy them all. Well you did not tell the price.
> 
> - Combo Prof


The guy is asking $350 for the lot. Seems a bit high to me especially since I don't need any of them. I was thinking I'd flip them.


----------



## DLK

> Buy them all. Well you did not tell the price.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> The guy is asking $350 for the lot. Seems a bit high to me especially since I don t need any of them. I was thinking I d flip them.
> 
> - mramseyISU


I think you could turn a profit on them. I think it would be nicer if they were cheaper. Shipping might eat up your profits. $200 or $250 and I don't think I would hesitate. Make him an offer. Depends on their condition when you see them up close too.


----------



## JayT

I was going to say $200-250 for the lot, but that would be for users. There's not enough profit at that price to put the time and effort into flipping. YMMV

Unless you have a good, low cost avenue to resell, then that is going to kill profits. Selling on ebay gets you ebay fees, PayPal fees and shipping fees, plus time to list, pack, ship, etc. Guess it depends on what you feel your time is worth.


----------



## mramseyISU

> Buy them all. Well you did not tell the price.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> The guy is asking $350 for the lot. Seems a bit high to me especially since I don t need any of them. I was thinking I d flip them.
> 
> - mramseyISU
> 
> I think you could turn a profit on them. I think it would be nicer if they were cheaper. Shipping might eat up your profits. $200 or $250 and I don t think I would hesitate. Make him an offer. Depends on their condition when you see them up close too.
> 
> - Combo Prof


I emailed the guy. The closer I look the more it looks like there is something funky going on with that 604 on the side of the body. I figured I'd at least go take a look at them and if they're all complete and no cracks I'd offer $200 and see what happens.


----------



## bobasaurus

I think someone at goodwill is confused:


----------



## theoldfart

Yea Allen, I think they need to turn that "lever cap" around!


----------



## terryR

^^A new category of 'parts planes' perhaps?


----------



## WhoMe

Ok, you masters of old woodies, here is a good one. I couldn't find much on the maker or dating.
16" long with 2 1/2" wide blade. Here is q shot of the logo on the blade.
Name on blade
Casey - kitchel &co, auburn ny.










And here is the plane in its sorry state.









Would love any more info.


----------



## terryR

from http://swingleydev.com/ot/get/192710/thread/

Casey & Co, from the Pollak book:
George Casey (born 1807, died 1890) was a builder in Auburn from 1830's to 
1850's. Made planes with the Casey & Co. imprint in 1857. Partnered with a 
bunch of people using the prison labor: Casey, Kitchel & Co from 1847 to 
1858, Casey, Clark & Co from 1858-64, Auburn Tool Co from 1864-1880's. The 
mark is frequently found.


----------



## WhoMe

Wow, cool, thanks Terry. That's more info than I could find in more than an hour searching. I would only find a few planes with the full name for sale and kept getting the auburn tool works without the name reverence.
I really appreciate it. Unfortunately, it really is not worth rehabbing for use And I think it is questionable to rhab for a shelf. At least I know the history.


----------



## DLK

I have had the unfortunate pleasure of restoring a "American Boy" for a friend of mine. That is one of these:









How the devil do you tune these? I've been trying to first set the blade in shy of the mouth and tight under the screw.
Then I try to tap the blade out with my plane hammer (that Terry made) until it begins to cut. Is that what I do?


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Pretty much. I've got probably 6 or 7 planes of this design. If asked how I set them up to use them, the answer is "I don't." I sharpen and make a shaving and into the drawer it goes. Or at least I did that with one of them. I'm selling the lot of them in about 3 weeks.


----------



## DLK

Well I wouldn't keep it. It is good enough to chamfer an edge but thats about it. I hope my friend finds another one
or maybe I can give him a 220.


----------



## saltfly

I have to old sets of feeler gauges. And since cars don't have points any more, I throw them in my plane drawer. I set them down on a piece of ¾ ply wood and set the plane on them and set the iron that way. Lock it down and try it. I do this till I find the gauge size where they just start to cut, ply wood keeps the iron square to the sole, then mark it on a piece of wood that I keep next to each plane. Then I have a starting point with each plane. Less trial and error that way. Don't know if people think that is bad or good, but it works for me, on those and most other planes.


----------



## saltfly

I have to old sets of feeler gauges. And since cars don't have points any more, I throw them in my plane drawer. I set them down on a piece of ¾ ply wood and set the plane on them and set the iron that way. Lock it down and try it. I do this till I find the gauge size where they just start to cut, ply wood keeps the iron square to the sole, then mark it on a piece of wood that I keep next to each plane. Then I have a starting point with each plane. Less trial and error that way. Don't know if people think that is bad or good, but it works for, on those and most other planes.


----------



## DLK

Good idea *saltfly* I'll have to try it.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Not a bad idea at all.


----------



## duckmilk

I like that idea also. Need to go buy some feeler gauges.


----------



## woodcox

> I like that idea also. Need to go buy some feeler gauges.
> 
> - duckmilk


Vintage of course.


----------



## duckmilk

> I like that idea also. Need to go buy some feeler gauges.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Vintage of course.
> 
> - woodcox


Is there anything else ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glad the A2 blade in the No. 62 was sharp. Not sure what wood this block is, but it's definitely a hard wood to hand tool.










And then I picked a bad day to have a busted bandsaw blade.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice neaderthaling Smitty. Beautiful saw btw. Details?


----------



## donwilwol

This one really surprised me….

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2017/01/20/a-fulton-of-a-different-breed/


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very neat Fulton, Don. Kinda like the Stanley #104 and 105 in design philosophy? Of course, I've not seen either of them in person, just what I've gathered from blood and gore and the 'bay.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don't know anything about the saw, Kevin. It came with the #113, has a wicked tooth count that's hard to control, but comes with the awesome 'stove bolt' tension rod.


----------



## donwilwol

The 104 and 105 are more like the liberty bell, but with a base like the S4 and S5. The Fulton has a single cast for both the base and frog. I've seen others but always assumed they be more like the pressed steel planes. I passed on one in an antique shop a couple weeks ago for $16. It was marked "Boro". I won't pass on these anymore. I need to see if they all work like this Fulton, or I had beginners luck on the first one i tried.


----------



## bandit571

same frog that a ParPlus had…









Except the one that came through my shop had ParPlus stamped in the iron..









And was about a #5 in length…13-1/2" 









Seemed to do…ok..









I did have to repair the tote…


----------



## 33706

I found three stamped frogs on my bottom shelf:























































They are: a ParPlus #4 , a Franklin #4, and a ParPlus#5 with bottle cap height adjuster


----------



## saltfly

poopiekat those two pictures at the top look a lot like the old plane I was given over 40 years ago. I wonder how they would do, iffen you dressedum up for the dance.


----------



## saltfly

poopiekat those two pictures at the top look a lot like the old plane I was given over 40 years ago. I wonder how they would do, iffen you dressedum up for the dance.


----------



## saltfly

poopiekat those two pictures at the top look a lot like the old plane I was given over 40 years ago. I wonder how they would do, iffen you dressedum up for the dance.


----------



## donwilwol

Here is a recent plane restoration that included welding it back together.

http://timetestedtools.forumchitchat.com/post/the-welded-stanley-21-transitional-8391195


----------



## 33706

Great looking repair on that #21, *DonW!*

I have an early #37 Jenny, with that flat extension {'Bailey'] ahead of the front knob. Well, I DID, but for the one and only time, I dropped the frame on the concrete floor and it shattered into 6 pieces. Is it worth welding? Can I braze it? Seems like really brittle, low-grade cast iron to me. Replacement #37 iron is non-existent around here.


----------



## donwilwol

> and it shattered into 6 pieces.
> - poopiekat


I'm sure it can be welded or brazed, but 6 pieces is going to make it difficult to make it look right.


----------



## DanKrager

Question: what is the minimum radius a Stanley 67 with curved sole can cut?
Would a cigar shave cut a smaller radius?

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Couldn't tell you anything about the No. 67, but I can run the cigar shave through some paces in comparison.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I think the minimum on the cigar shave is about 7/8" in diameter..so a little over 3/8 in radius. It can't do any smaller than the radius of the body of the tool itself.

I would have to get out and shave something to know for sure. Smitty will probably make it before I do.


----------



## Boatman53

I bought myself a birthday gift a couple of weeks ago.



















Haven't used it yet, I still need to sharpen up the blade.
Jim


----------



## ColonelTravis

Question about this kind of storage, and it's not a criticizing question because it's how I've got mine because of how I built my cabinet and the general space for it (tight.) Actually, mine aren't straight up and down but pretty darn close.


> - Kent


I'm using rare earth magnets, and the only thing that I'm now wondering about is what if the planes pick up tiny, tiny, metal shavings from who knows where, for simply being magnetized now - and then get embedded in the wood as I work it and then I plane over them and then the blade gets duller faster or even nicked or the wood is screwed up.

As I type this, I'm thinking - you're an idiot for thinking this. At the same time, I just wanted to ask because I honestly do not know. If being an idiot is confirmed by others, that's perfectly OK since I already know that.

Seems to me the real risk to this kind of storage (again, not in Kent's case because I see the heel and toe are secure) is bumping the cabinet and having them all crash to the ground if they're not fastened properly.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Jim, I saw one of those in person for the first time about two years ago and wanted it bad. The price was insane. I don't mean legitimately too high for me at the time, the guy had it marked up way, way too much. Can't remember the price, I remember rolling my eyes.

Anyway, I don't even care what you bought yours for, that is an awesome gift.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Seems to me the real risk to this kind of storage (again, not in Kent s case because I see the heel and toe are secure) is bumping the cabinet and having them all crash to the ground if they re not fastened properly.
> 
> - ColonelTravis


FWIW, I bought this tool box pre-built (to compensate for my acquisition binge and limited capacity to actually build anything). It is a far superior storage solution to what I had before (which was nothing), but it doesn't inspire confidence when using it.

When removing a plane from this low-mounted till, you need to try and keep the plane vertical while lifting it by the knob until the tail is clear of the lower bracket. Then you need to tip the plane off vertical so that the tail clears the lower bracket. Next you have to maintain that inclined angle and lower the plane without damaging the brackets (which are quite fragile) or knocking the plane from your hand. Putting the planes back is no easier. I've had a few close calls and must remember to pay close attention when adding and removing planes.

It's a less-than-ideal solution, and I'm following along hoping to learn about a better way from the responses you get.


----------



## bandit571

Might just sit happily where they are…









Till leans back a bit. The rail along the bottom has a slight gap, so the heels can snuggle in a bit. 









Just leans a bit.


----------



## JayT

Jim, that's quite a b-day present to yourself. I'm sure it will be well used in your shop.

ColT, my opinion, FWIW, is that the risk of metal shavings causing issues is easier to deal with than a broken plane. When first building my till, I did not have any magnets. After a couple of my Bedrocks slipped and fell for different reasons (one was unscathed, the other thankfully only broke the tote, not the body, when it landed on the bench) I added magnets as an additional safety level and haven't had one slip since . . . knock on wood.


----------



## Davevand

Another to add to my growing collection, LN #2


----------



## Tim457

> I m using rare earth magnets, and the only thing that I m now wondering about is what if the planes pick up tiny, tiny, metal shavings from who knows where, for simply being magnetized now - and then get embedded in the wood as I work it and then I plane over them and then the blade gets duller faster or even nicked or the wood is screwed up.
> - ColonelTravis


A quick wipe with a rag should pick up any shavings or dust and keep them from getting embedded in the wood. If you use Paul Sellers oiled rag in a can method that would pick them up and you would just need to replace the rag once in a while. Also I think just sitting against a magnet doesn't magnetize much anyway, it's moving the magnet in back and forth motion that aligns the magnetic poles in the metal and magnetizes it.

Jim that's a heck of a gift, enjoy it.


----------



## ToddJB

Gang, I picked up a #66 beader yesterday in a box of random tools. But no cutters. Looks like I can get a set from St. James for about $30, or LN for $60. LNs are A2, but St. James doesn't say what they are. You guys have any idea what they might be made from?


----------



## CL810

I don't know about St James steel for the 66 but they can take a real long time to fill their orders. I bought a cutter for a 49 from them and it took a looooong time to get it.


----------



## ToddJB

Good to know.


----------



## bandit571

Random planes shots..









Stanley No. 5-1/2, type 17, hard at work….









Stanley No. 6c, type 10, likewise..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jim, that #52 Shoot Board is awesome! I'd love to have your T-nut, just saying', but would settle for some close up pictures of it. Mine's long MIA…


----------



## palaswood

Saw this pic on a thrift store web site


----------



## chrisstef

Todd - would the veritas blades fit? Ive only made a few passes with the new beader but the blades seem good enough for the seldom usage itll likely see.


----------



## bobasaurus

I saw that same pic, Joseph. Pretty funny.


----------



## Boatman53

Will do Smitty, I'll put it on the list of things to check tomorrow.
Jim


----------



## ToddJB

Dunno Stef, they do mount differently. Just heard back from St. James though - blue spring steel.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I would check back with st james about the dimensions of the blades. Measure an original if possible amd compare his numbers with what you get.

I ordered a new pair of spurs for my 45 and they most definitely did not fit. The new ones were far too thick, and the countersink for the head of the screw was was too shallow which caused the head of the screw to sit proud of the spur…which was proud of the skate to begin with.


----------



## mramseyISU

Last night I picked up that lot on Craigslist I found last week. I ended up giving him $200 for the lot which isn't a steal but I think I did ok. The tote on the 605 needs the horn replaced and it looks like there isn't a whole lot of life left on any of the irons but nothing is cracked that I can see.










The first plane was advertised as a 606C, it wasn't. Turns out it's a HSB & Co REVONOC Number 6. I'd heard of these before. It's in good shape except the lateral adjuster is a bit bent.























































Next up is 605C, it's all there except for the damage on the tote.




























The next one is a 604C It's in pretty good shape, better than my other 604C when I got it.




























I also got a 78 without a fence or depth stop.



















Here's the block planes, a 220 and a 102.





































Finally this little bullnose plane.


----------



## Handtooler

Quite a haul! Please share as you rehab 'em.


----------



## mramseyISU

> Quite a haul! Please share as you rehab em.
> 
> - Handtooler


It's definitely my biggest lot I've ever bought. Normally its one or two planes at a time and you never see bedrocks in the wild for sale where I live in Iowa. I think prior to this I've seen one and it was almost 3 hours away and I bought it. If I want a bedrock I have to keep an eye out on eBay for months to get a decent deal and even then it's a crapshoot. Handymans are falling out of trees around here though.


----------



## ColonelTravis

$200 seems like a nice deal to me. Good job.


----------



## Boatman53

I think this is what you were talking about Smitty.



















Does that help?
Jim


----------



## bobasaurus

Great set of planes there, mramsey.

Found this on ebay:










Is it an early lie-nielsen? Never seen that adjuster. Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-vintage-bronze-woodworking-smooth-plane-Stanley-Lie-Nielson-4-size-/132071945961?hash=item1ec019f6e9:g:JBkAAOSwNnRYhB4P


----------



## donwilwol

I've seen that plane before. It's not an LN. I just need to remember where i seen it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jim, I'll check the pic(s) tonight, on a machine that shows them (this one does not..) Thanks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, that's a LOT DIFFERENT than I imagined it would be. Thanks, Jim!


----------



## duckmilk

So that is for the positive stops Smitty/Jim?


----------



## ADN

Needed to process some maple for my next project, don't know what I'm going to build yet ;-) but need to build something so went to my old Lazarus plane, nothing like his new ones but still love it! 
http://www.lazarushandplane.com/


----------



## bandit571

> Great set of planes there, mramsey.
> 
> Found this on ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it an early lie-nielsen? Never seen that adjuster. Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-vintage-bronze-woodworking-smooth-plane-Stanley-Lie-Nielson-4-size-/132071945961?hash=item1ec019f6e9:g:JBkAAOSwNnRYhB4P
> 
> - bobasaurus


Didn't Norris make their own line of planes?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Duck, yes it is. And mine's missing. Without any kind of visual reference of what it is supposed to be, I was totally in the dark trying to come up with something to do the job of the t-bolt.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Smitty.

That thar is a beeutaful plane ADN.


----------



## Ottosan

There are some beautiful planes in this thread, some stunningly beautiful.

In a way I guess they all are, be it by age and workload, the fact old loved planes are given a new life in the hands of new owners only to be put through it again, (being appreciated and used I mean). Or by just being brilliant tools that are still manufactured in this day and age of automation. Even a novice like me drools occasionally, well often enough to want to check this thread daily.

This input was really of no value to anyone and I don't want to derail the subject so I'd just like to thank you all for sharing your love and knowledge publicly. Being a newbie I've learned quite a few useful things from you all. Thanks to you all!

edit: O dear I thought it might be pompous at the time I wrote though I tried not to be. If I come across as Lord Beholdthinshaves I apologise and blame it on not being a native speaker. As you where.


----------



## Boatman53

Smitty, if you look back at those pics you will see the shine at the very end of the cone. That is all that registers in the hole.










Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And Jim, I'm very surprised by the overall shape and especially that coned end. Nothing like it. Confident now I can make something that will do the job of that t bolt!


----------



## WhoMe

Otto, I did not think you were being pompous.
What you are saying rings true to most who read this thread to varying degrees.
I'm sure everyone appreciates it when someone rehabs an old plane back to glory. And many appreciate
The beauty of new planes once in a while. 
It is the common interest in hand planes that brings all these talented people together.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Otto, your first language may not be English but what you wrote was genuine and eloquent. I've bought more vintage planes than newly-made planes, and yeah the new ones are impeccable. I love them. But there is something special about bringing a hunk of rust infested with rat poop and cobwebs back to life.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

^^^^^ We are Brothers in Tools,,,,and rat poop and rust !


----------



## GlenintheNorth

And spider egg sacs. Can't forget the spiders.


----------



## duckmilk

And paint splatters. It still befuddles me how 80% of these have wayward paint spots.


----------



## bandit571

As for that Stanley No. 45 I have…..tried to cut a couple of dados today..









The "Before" Dado is for a 3/4 wide back of a drawer..









Cut until the depth stops bottom out…results?









Works for me…..


----------



## ADN

Working that piece of rock hard maple with Lazarus until I needed something longer and would not tear out with all the changes in grain direction. So brought out ye old panel plane


----------



## bandit571

Blonde Curls, anyone?









Made a bunch of them, today…...


----------



## TheFridge

Whatcha got there ADN?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

He's got a beauty of an infill, that much is obvious. Wow.


----------



## TheFridge

Oh one day… I will use the hell out of it.


----------



## ADN

Thanks guys,

Have a few old Infills and really do like to use them, even as heavy as that panel plane is, seems much different than pushing a # 6….and almost no tear out with or against the grain.

Have one that's a couple of inches longer that's even better, but it was not sharp at that moment.

Working on some old hard maple so will post another picture tomorrow…

Regards,
Andy


----------



## TheFridge

Don't be shy . Show them them puppies off!

Who is the maker of the one shown?


----------



## ADN

Mathieson panel

Andy


----------



## WillliamMSP

Certainly a chub-worthy plane. Very nice.


----------



## ADN

Here is my favorite infill, please don't tell the others, this thing will put a mirror finish on just about anything….

It's a James Howarth, looks to be Scottish walnut ;-) before and after:


----------



## jmartel

So good it even makes the photos clearer in the before-after transition.


----------



## donwilwol

A self aluminating infill! Beautiful!!


----------



## bandit571

Groovy bottom..









With two patent dates. And a few extras..









Just to use on a shooting board….

Stanley No. 6c, type 10….


----------



## Johnny7

*ADN*

Great stuff-now those are "handplanes of your dreams"


----------



## ADN

Thanks guys, and yes that old panel plane has the power to improve wood and photos ;-D

Here is a no known maker gunmetal smoother, note the side looks like wood in the first picture because it's reflected the bench:

47 deg mahogany infill, has Buck brothers iron and cap in an odd 2 1/8 inch, very useful little plane, amazing how well it works. Wish I had the before pictures, one could not even tell it was gunmetal….

Regards,
Andy


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Beautiful!


----------



## TheFridge

I just checked.

Yup.

Definitely some movement.


----------



## Patternguy

I'm told this forum is inhabited by a lot of very knowledgeable folks. Recently, I started researching a plane I own., Not only to determine it's value, but to learn the story of the man that conceived of it. It's a core-box plane, patented by C.H.S. Collins of Cleveland, Ohio on July,13,1886. This "tool of the trade" was used by pattern makers in foundry pattern shops during the 2nd Industrial Revolution, 1840 to 1920, and known as the Technological Revolution.

I have 40 years of experience as a pattern maker. I consider myself extremely fortunate to have been trained by a Master Pattern maker named Joe Hart, who once ran GM's Tech Center. He also worked on the team of craftsmen that hand-built the first 200 corvettes. Joe taught me how to use tools and how to think like a "maker". He was also a good story teller and I spent many a lunch break listening to stories about heating the glue pot and making sure and the shop was warm so the old masters wouldn't cuss you out, or, throw a block of wood in your direction. 
And…I also learned how to layup a ship's propeller, piece together a manifold, carve in-volute pump bodies, as well as the impellers that spin inside of them.

Anyway, I appreciate any comments or insight about this plane or pattern making.

One PDF file is an explanation of what information I have found. The 3 others are the patents of the planes I refer to in the explanation.

There is a feature on the plane that I will write about in another post. As well as share other photos.


----------



## Patternguy

The level of craftsmanship in some of these planes is astounding! 
Even more so in that they are working tools, capable of making shavings!


----------



## ADN

Paternguy:

A photo might help, not everyone uses the same nomenclature for the same plane….

Another infill:

Here's my Norris smoother, found in a trunk and was very rusty, but still had the original coat of varnish on it, mouthis so tight that it take a concerted effort to set up, but the results are fabulous, never any tear out. Has a date stamp of 03 29…


----------



## JayT

Dang, ADN, you've been holding out on us. That is a sweet arsenal!


----------



## TheFridge

Kinda like finding out your new friend down the road has a hot sister he's never told you about. Except it's not your sister. So it's quite alright if you share


----------



## bobasaurus

So ADN, where exactly was it that you lived, and at what times might you not be around….. Better lock those puppies up at night  . Someday I'll buy or make an infill, until then I can only dream.


----------



## ColonelTravis

> So good it even makes the photos clearer in the before-after transition.
> 
> - jmartel


haha. 
Man, those are some nice infills.

47 deg mahogany infill with Buck Bros. iron and cap? Pardon my absolute ignorance but I'm guessing there's a history with BB that predates Home Depot by a ton of years??


----------



## donwilwol

Adn, I have to ask. I've been hunting down tools for a while now, and I have 1 infill that I didn't make. That one was send to me from over the ocean from a couple good friends here on LJ. It came in pieces, because they knew I could make it whole again.

I am pretty successful hunting whitetail, and understand if I want to hunt moose I'll need to learn a new style of hunting, so teach me how to find restorable infills please?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Patternguy, my part of the country is not native ground to patter making or old tools, especially your C.H.S. Collins core box plane. It's a very nice tool, and I hope someone can chime in with research or insight.

ADN, like Don said, your finds are absolutely incredible. When's the next Open House, so we can come play with those glorious toys?


----------



## ADN

Don,:

Can't afford any that I have, but no one wanted them when I bought them, they looked that bad. However like a Stanley as long as their are no cracks and such, it's just work.

The best deals are on the no know maker, and the can be just as fine as any, I personally could care less about who made the plane or rather like the unnamed ones a bit more. My view point is as a user, don't want a plane l can't or won't use.

Have a little smoother I'm working on that was damage, has a hunk out of the back, wood and metal damage, cost $40.00, still works fine, but the blade and cap iron is worth what I paid…

Broken handles and missing wood can also be great finds….most of mine were complete and undamaged, just rust and grunge….

The most expensive, what I paid, was because of shipping from Australia, found the Norris smoother on the auction site there as part of a tool chest find, and I sent a note with an offer for that plane….

However I've yet to pay as much as what an equivalent Lie-Nielsen would cost, and I'm very pleased with that. Even my more modern Lazarus made infill, was sold from an old collection, and no one wanted it and it was still new and unused so I danced a little jig as I paid for that one!

ColonelT:

Yes Buck Bros goes way back, the blade also says "warranted cast steel"...That plane was in a box wrapped up and had two blades one cap iron, each blade fit the plane, one Buck bro 25 deg, the other Worth & Co 17 deg bevel, but the cap iron is Buck bro.

Figure some previous owner used both irons, wish I knew….

The plane is probably Buck Bros, its a very finely crafted gunmetal plane, and many of the big plane producers did not mark their planes early on,

I' post a picture of the little damaged smoother today, for some reason I don't always take before pictures, get too excited, want to try the new toy-you guys know.

Regards,
Andy


----------



## ADN

Smitty:

Any lover of planes and woodworking are welcome to spend time at my shop, it in the Texas Hill Country, Just west of San Antonio/Austin, just pm me if you're traveling through or live in the area.

Be forewarned, I'm one of those crusty old Army guys, wounded in Iraq, and about as conservative as they come….However my disabilities keep me from mingling with society ;-D

Andy


----------



## TheFridge

prrtty country thereabouts. I hate the drive to Austin until I get to LaGrange. Flat and boring from Louisiana to there.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Andy, thanks for your service. I was in your neck of the woods a few weeks ago in Fredericksburg.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, I was in SA about a month ago!!! Gotta find an excuse to get back now.


----------



## ADN

Fredericksburg is just over a couple of hills and a river bottom….I'm in Comfort

Here is a little infill smoother that was damaged, put a patch in wood, but have not decided how to tackle the metal, hate to mess it up because it's a fantastic little plane as is…have not done much to it yet.

.


----------



## JayT

Wife and I were in San Antonio last year on vacation. If I'd have known that much infill eye candy was so close, I'd have made a side trip.

Not sure I'd try to hard to fix that small infill, either, ADN. Looks like it works great and the damage isn't somewhere where it would be a bother.


----------



## bobasaurus

I wonder if you could weld a patch in then grind the whole mess flush again.


----------



## ADN

Well, take a peep, not ready to show the whole thing yet, maybe tomorrow…..










Regards,
Andy


----------



## theoldfart

Wow, a deep V racing plane. How cool is that?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe get a piece of Holly, cut into a diamond…..and inlay it in there?


----------



## ColonelTravis

Is that V one the now-fixed damaged one? 
If yes, awesome.
If no, there's your way to fix it. But awesome new (to us) infill.


----------



## ADN

That might work, but some just like it are open in the rear, so I may just leave the V

Don't think it looks too bad and the wood patch came out better than expected.

Andy


----------



## ADN

Yea the V is the same plane


----------



## TheFridge

What did you finish the infill with? Like buttah.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Love the V fix, I don't know how you could improve on it. 
Man I need to find my own secret Australian trunks of tools to get this stuff.


----------



## ADN

Thanks for the compliments-almost always use Tru Oil on my "important" tool s, it's difficult on rosewood takes more time and more coats but always turns out fantastic …

Should have it finished enough tomorrow to show it off.

Andy


----------



## woodcox

Yeah, yeah, nice planes you got there Andy  Now tell me about that file handle! Please.

Seriously, beautiful work restoring those planes back to life! I too look abroad for junk, mostly from the U.K. Shipping is generally about two weeks and the cost is worth it most of time.


----------



## ADN

Woodcox:
Thanks, yea that file handle is a treasure for sure, I use it for all my metal work and on my rasps that don't have handles. It's certainly old and don't know anything about it's provenance.

I can tell you it's cast and is very well made, wish I had a couple more…

Regards, 
Andy


----------



## woodcox

Thank you sir. I'll will have my eyes out for something similar.


----------



## Ottosan

Thanks for the welcome WhoMe, ColonelTravis and TheTurtleCarpenter.

I somehow guessed this was a no risk place to rave about hand planes ;-) but when you usually see smiles go stiff and eyes go dead when you speak about them it makes you cautious to take its too far.

But beautiful planes really are a wonderful thing. And I love diving into your knowledge of them. And I don't mind being the idiot who's looking and salivating for a while. Someday I hope to contribute with more than being dazzled.

My tiny herd has been growing a lot much thanks to this thread and I find that old non expensive planes of good quality (in Europe Stanley/Record) are really good planes to start tinkering with. I bought a Veritas 4 1/2 but it kind of scares me. I'm a beginner and need planes to join me on my journey.

My favourite is a no6 Stanley from the turn of the century. Hard to date exactly as markings on the frog and the adjustment lever slightly contradict. But the newest part is clearly is the one to go by. Just so you don't worry, I haven't done anything to it but sharpened the blade and mated the chip breaker.

Enough of the babble, thanks again all. This thread is inspiring.

And ADN, your infills are spectacularly beautiful.


----------



## ADN

Thanks Otto….

Now for a few more before and after, needs a bit more work but looks ok. These are sometimes called bridge smoothers, are rare and can be worth a bundle…alas this one is damaged, and doesn't have a maker stamped on it.


----------



## bobasaurus

Neat shooter on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351968879949?rmvSB=true


----------



## donwilwol

I was thinking its a Chaplin, and sure enough.


----------



## ADN

That's a nice one, needs some work, wonder what she'll go for?

Andy


----------



## WhoMe

Wow, that chaplin is really cool


----------



## donwilwol

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/07/12/chaplin-shooting-board-plane/

This one with the shoot went for over $1k

No it wasn't mine.


----------



## ADN

Another great little plane. Fully functional plow plane for under $50….before and after:



























Have not put the final finish on yet but still looks a little better…


----------



## DLK

*ADN* thats Looking nice. How are you cleaning and treating the wood.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Not to answer for Andy but I found this formula from somewhere online that someone got from some British furniture restorer in the UK. Lot of vagueness there, but I've used it to clean several molding planes. Works great and smell isn't bad.

8 oz turpentine (the real stuff)
4 oz denatured alcohol
2 oz white vinegar
1 oz Murphy Oil Soap
1 oz Brasso 
1 teaspoon ammonia


----------



## DLK

> Not to answer for Andy but I found this formula from somewhere online that someone got from some British furniture restorer in the UK. Lot of vagueness there, but I ve used it to clean several molding planes. Works great and smell isn t bad.
> 
> 8 oz turpentine (the real stuff)
> 4 oz denatured alcohol
> 2 oz white vinegar
> 1 oz Murphy Oil Soap
> 1 oz Brasso
> 1 teaspoon ammonia
> 
> - ColonelTravis


Thanks so much I have a bunch now needing some cleaning.


----------



## woodcox

+1 for thank you on that, Col.


----------



## ADN

COL T's solution will work, I usually use a mixture of mineral spirits, denatured alcohol and Dawn….Bartenders Friend can be helpful also.

Soak it down a few times and let it soak and use some 0000 steel wool dipped in clean mineral spirits, and with the steel wool, use the good stuff for treasured items…

If it as bad as the one above, most likely will have to be more aggressive, wet sanding with mineral spirits.

Andy


----------



## TheFridge

Any recommendations for brand/type of 82 deg countersink for brass?


----------



## donwilwol

I use 40-40-20 turp,BLO, vinegar


----------



## DLK

> COL T s solution will work, I usually use a mixture of mineral spirits, denatured alcohol and Dawn….Bartenders Friend can be helpful also.
> 
> Soak it down a few times and let it soak and use some 0000 steel wool dipped in clean mineral spirits, and with the steel wool, use the good stuff for treasured items…
> 
> If it as bad as the one above, most likely will have to be more aggressive, wet sanding with mineral spirits.
> 
> Andy
> 
> - ADN


Thanks. I have some that are much worse.


----------



## ADN

Fridge:

I use my wood countersinks, don't think it hurts them….

Andy


----------



## Patternguy

A single flute countersink works well for brass. It won't chatter.


----------



## TheFridge

Sweet. I did good then. Thanks.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Andy I've used Minwax Antique Oil Finish for my molding planes and like how it's turned out. Just curious what you (and others) use for something like that plow?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

trouble posting


----------



## ADN

The plow, in that picture, has only been cleaned and had a base coat of Tru Oil…

Will probably put on 4-5 coats of Tru Oil, it my favorite for special tools

For basic tools my go to is BLO and wax….

Andy


----------



## DLK

I finish wooden parts of tools with one coat 50-50 BLO and MS followed with 3 coats True Oil.


----------



## donwilwol

If you sell tools or parts on a regular basis and want to be listed (and you're not already) let me know the information you'd like published.

http://www.timetestedtools.net/links/


----------



## ADN

Yea,that's a good process….MS mix helps BLO to dry faster and BLO keeps the wood fro soaking up TO

And TO is a bit on he expensive side…


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Arrived this very day whilst I was slaving away in bill-paying land.

Type uunnooo!

After some comparison pics, my nice black 77 shall be on the block.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, very nice Glen! Action shots when you can…


----------



## TheFridge

That's fine. I know a certain MF fanatic who'd love to have that if he doesn't have a couple already.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

If you mean a certain Aidan here on LJ, you can ask him how I got it 

Action shots as soon as I can get back in the shop. Winter in MN halts all shop time without some sort of additional heat source. The cold months end up seeing me buy stuff more than using it.


----------



## TheFridge

Yep


----------



## WillliamMSP

You gonna bring that black 77 to the meet on Sat, Glen? How's prep coming - got all of those MFers packed up and ready to go?


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Yeah theyre priced with tags but i still have to get out there with a rag and wipe them off a bit.

I'll think about the 77 but combo already messaged me about it.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Oh. And there MAY be a rarish 15C attending this meet. Depends on if I can get it cleaned up enough on time. Looking like I might not.

I found one that has a type 2 lever cap and main casting, but type 1 literally everything else, even the frog casting.


----------



## BillWhite

Fridge and Glen, you guys are gonna make a certain feller in PA feel real good. I DO know who you're talkin' about.
Bill


----------



## WayneC

Good morning Handplane junkies.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

> Fridge and Glen, you guys are gonna make a certain feller in PA feel real good. I DO know who you re talkin about.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White


We trade a bit. The 77 passed through his hands on the way to me, and one of his scrubs and scraper planes passed through my hands on their way to him.

One of these days I'll do a rust hunt in his neighborhood and there will be beer involved.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

How-do, Wayne!

Specialty planes from MF are chub-worthy for sure. Love the variation from the Stanley line.


----------



## bobasaurus

I was talking to a guitar maker friend and got to wondering… has anyone ever seen an extra-wide big radius molding plane for putting the curve on guitar fretboards? They're about 2.5" wide and have a 12" radius from what I understand. I believe they're usually sanded to shape, seems like a crude way to do things.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

They occasionally have compound radii from nut to the bridge end. The radius is often different; not always 12".

If the radius is the same from end to end it can work, but remember that fretboards are usually made from really hard wood. You'd have to take crazy thin passes and be absolutely retentive about the grain direction to avoid tear out.

I have this one my one-day list and have given it a small amount of thought. Strangely, just yesterday! I think the way I might approach it is to plane to close dimension and to scrape it smooth. Sanding allows a smoother blend to finish up the shaping so I think in this rare case I can see sanding being beneficial.


----------



## bobasaurus

That's interesting, Glen. For compound radii, I wonder if you could make a plane for the bigger radius then block plane to manually get close to the smaller radius before final shaping. A steep enough angle on a sharp blade should work for planing rosewood and ebony.

My friend mentioned he used a large concave sanding block to do most of the fretboard sanding. Sounds horrible.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I am not entirely sure I would want to take any of my little blocks to that much ebony! Have to try and see I guess. I haven't had the chance to add that experience.


----------



## donwilwol

> Fridge and Glen, you guys are gonna make a certain feller in PA feel real good. I DO know who you re talkin about.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White
> 
> We trade a bit. The 77 passed through his hands on the way to me, and one of his scrubs and scraper planes passed through my hands on their way to him.
> 
> One of these days I ll do a rust hunt in his neighborhood and there will be beer involved.
> 
> - GlenintheNorth


I'm pretty sure he's made enough off me to buy the beer to!!


----------



## TheFridge

Pennsylvania sounds like a gold mine. nice guy. Won't stop hitting on me though


----------



## donwilwol

> Pennsylvania sounds like a gold mine. nice guy. Won t stop hitting on me though
> 
> - TheFridge


Well, you know what they say….."when in Rome"


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Lol you guys are crazy. Don can tell you what he wrote on the last box I received  I'll give a hint: it was addressed to my title as well as my name..

My wife grew up there. Her dad still has a house in Clark's Summit. It wouldn't hurt my feelings at all to use that as a base camp for a hunting party.


----------



## bandit571

Meh…









Fixed two planes up enough that they will make a shaving, or two..









Beats sitting around, watching it snow..


----------



## 33706

> I was talking to a guitar maker friend and got to wondering… has anyone ever seen an extra-wide big radius molding plane for putting the curve on guitar fretboards? They re about 2.5" wide and have a 12" radius from what I understand. I believe they re usually sanded to shape, seems like a crude way to do things.
> 
> - bobasaurus





















@*bobasaurus:*

Here's a pic of a Stanley #36 with a modified sole and matching cutter. I've wondered why anyone would need this alteration, but it does indeed have a 10 inch radius, the curve conforms to a 10" sawblade. Could it be what you are talking about, for rounding out a guitar neck? The cutter is 2 3/8" wide.


----------



## TheFridge

Snow? What is this snow you speak of? Screw the groundhog. Thank god winter is over down here


----------



## TheFridge

Oops wrong forum


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Thine?

I would not associate that particular mod for a fingerboard maker, but tbh I forgot about modding a tranny! Good idea, that is. If the radius isn't compound, that should work great. You can even use it with a baffle to keep it straight as long as you shape the fingerboard before you cut the width taper into the neck.


----------



## WayneC

Some recent additions to my tool chest. Stanley #146, #147 and #148.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Haven't personally seen any of those to this point, Wayne. Been stuck on the fenced models (48 and 49) up to this point. How are they in use, and how do they compare to the ones I mention? Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## WayneC

These are freshly arrived. I need cutters for the 46 still. I also have the Union versions of the 48 and 49 (41 and 42).


----------



## WhoMe

Some really cool planes. I live in the wrong part of the nation to see stuff like that.


----------



## ColonelTravis

> I live in the wrong part of the nation to see stuff like that.
> - WhoMe


Ditto. I visited Ed's Tool Store above Roy Undherhill's place a couple years ago. Not a lot of shops like that in America, but the fact that you can amass all that stuff relatively easily on the East Cost just floored me.


----------



## ADN

> Haven t personally seen any of those to this point, Wayne. Been stuck on the fenced models (48 and 49) up to this point. How are they in use, and how do they compare to the ones I mention? Enquiring minds want to know!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Yes we do….

Andy


----------



## donwilwol

I need some help. I've been asked to add a Stanley display at a local NWA show. Part of it will be a Transitional display. I thought I had every number made, but it seems I'm missing a #32. I'd be willing to buy one or trade 2 of my duplicates for a #32 before the show.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I thought you were still missing the 37..seems not!

Unfortunately, my biggest is only the Siegley 31, so I haven't got what you need. When do you need it by?


----------



## donwilwol

End of Feb


----------



## donwilwol

I have the 37


----------



## DLK

I checked but I do not have a 32 either.


----------



## ADN

My biggest is a 29…


----------



## ADN

My favorite plow plane, kinda rare, esp in this metal/wood configuration

Jon Weiss and Sohn




























Regards,
Andy


----------



## donwilwol

that is cool!!


----------



## WillliamMSP

Now you're just showin' off, Andy.


----------



## 33706

Some 32s. I doubt if I could get one from Canada to you in time, Don. One show ready, others bob-tailed or otherwise massacred, my post-retirement projects.


----------



## donwilwol

I have until the end of March. I think I posted Feb before but it's march.

The NWA show is the first weekend in April.


----------



## woodcox

Interesting plane Andy. And no mention of the mars rover in the back ground I see


----------



## donwilwol

> Interesting plane Andy. And no mention of the mars rover in the back ground I see
> 
> - woodcox


I was thinking that same thing!!


----------



## bobasaurus

A painted 45:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Restored-Vintage-No-45-Stanley-Hand-Combination-Plow-Plane-Blade-Floral-1884-Pat-/192098549916?hash=item2cb9f7409c:g:whUAAOSwnHZYmcTK

I don't think I like the grey paint, but it is an impressive restoration.


----------



## ADN

> Interesting plane Andy. And no mention of the mars rover in the back ground I see
> 
> - woodcox


Using it daily makes me forget about it….Was wounded in Iraq and although I'm not confined, have to use a wheelchair for general locomotion, and my shop is set up for wheelchair access, but that one is a bit wide to get around the workbench….it will stand me up and it has a swivel gun mount!

Regards,
Andy


----------



## Mosquito

> A painted 45:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Restored-Vintage-No-45-Stanley-Hand-Combination-Plow-Plane-Blade-Floral-1884-Pat-/192098549916?hash=item2cb9f7409c:g:whUAAOSwnHZYmcTK
> 
> I don t think I like the grey paint, but it is an impressive restoration.
> 
> - bobasaurus


That guy has done that to a number of #45s in the past. I'm not sure I would call it a "restoration" when you blast it that much and paint it like that. That one is a Type 2 and should be black, not gray. I sometimes wonder what kind of shape his #45s are in before he paints them like that. The wood on them almost always look like he took a wire wheel to it, so it almost makes me think they're in really rough shape, but the metal never seems to match that poor condition, so I'm not sure…


----------



## duckmilk

> Interesting plane Andy. And no mention of the mars rover in the back ground I see
> 
> - woodcox


That's what he uses to find all those really cool planes from Mars. At least, I think the planes come from Mars since none of us ever seem to find them here. Thanks for your service Andy!


----------



## WayneC

I have to admit, I don't have any transitional planes to offer Don. I guess I should buy at least one.


----------



## WayneC

Mos,

Finally as promised, a photo my new 55. I also picked up a full set of record H&R and nosing attachment. Need to get some better photos and put it to wood.


----------



## bandit571

No. 31 on down..









Years ago, I shipped a #33 out to the "Big Island" of Hawaii…









Yard sale find, for a dollar bill…..


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow that looks super pristine, Wayne. Amazing. Must have cost a pretty penny.


----------



## DLK

> I need some help. I ve been asked to add a Stanley display at a local NWA show. Part of it will be a Transitional display. I thought I had every number made, but it seems I m missing a #32. I d be willing to buy one or trade 2 of my duplicates for a #32 before the show.


Heres is a cheap 32 BIN on ebay Antique Stanley block planers - Lot of 3 Cheap because it comes with 2 No. 29s that you don't need. LOL


----------



## WayneC

> Wow that looks super pristine, Wayne. Amazing. Must have cost a pretty penny.
> 
> - bobasaurus


It was not cheap. Note that it came with a full set of reeding cutters and about 10 other specialty cutters that are not in box 1-4. I already had boxes 1-4 so it was a good match.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

My first reaction was, "woodja lookit all them reeding cutters…" haha.

That 55 looks like it's got another 200 years in it, easy. Beautiful score.

What are the lengths on those two extra sets of rods?

I'm on the lookout for cutters for the 45 and an orphan micro adjust fence. There's always something left to buy, isn't there!


----------



## WayneC

Always. I've got to get my 45s settled. I'm pretty much complete on the Combination planes. Just need to get them organized.


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Wayne! It certain does look like a nice example.

You weren't the one that picked up a set of Record H&R bases in a wooden case for dirt cheap (relatively) a couple weeks ago were you? I was about 5 seconds too slow on that one lol Had it in checkout, confirmed the purchase "Sorry this item is now longer available" DANG IT lol $395 was a pretty dang good price in my opinion…


----------



## Mosquito

> I m on the lookout for cutters for the 45 and an orphan micro adjust fence. There s always something left to buy, isn t there!
> 
> - GlenintheNorth


How much of the micro adjust fence do you need? I've got just the main piece of it, if you don't mind a good repair on one of the two arms


----------



## bandit571

Half, 









and..









Half. 12 Block planes…..think I have enough?


----------



## ADN

Oh no!

Forgot to add the money shot of the Jon Weiss plow, doing a little kerfing in preparation of a separation…..;-)










Btw. Bandit, great collection, been following your shop clean up on sawmill….


----------



## woodcox

> Interesting plane Andy. And no mention of the mars rover in the back ground I see
> 
> - woodcox
> 
> Using it daily makes me forget about it….Was wounded in Iraq and although I m not confined, have to use a wheelchair for general locomotion, and my shop is set up for wheelchair access, but that one is a bit wide to get around the workbench….it will stand me up and it has a swivel gun mount!
> 
> Regards,
> Andy
> 
> - ADN


Hell yeah, Sir! I'd figure out how to add suppression too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice, adn!

Dreamy enough for a Friday:


----------



## Tim457

> Oh no!
> 
> Forgot to add the money shot of the Jon Weiss plow, doing a little kerfing in preparation of a separation…..;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ADN


I need, need, need to see more of how this works. I've been thinking ever since reading up on Tom Fidgen's kerfing plane that a plane blade would be better to establish a kerf than a saw blade in a kerfing plane because the saw teeth can't clear the sawdust when it stays in the kerf. But all my attempts to build something have not worked and the narrowest blades that came with my 55 were too wide to be useful.

Awesome 55, H&R, and nosing attachment Andy.


----------



## putty

Here is an interesting video by Jimmy Diresta of his planes.


----------



## WayneC

> Very nice Wayne! It certain does look like a nice example.
> 
> You weren t the one that picked up a set of Record H&R bases in a wooden case for dirt cheap (relatively) a couple weeks ago were you? I was about 5 seconds too slow on that one lol Had it in checkout, confirmed the purchase "Sorry this item is now longer available" DANG IT lol $395 was a pretty dang good price in my opinion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw these, unfortunately I had already gotten my H&R and reeding cutters by the time this came up. I've seen some 405s in boxes like this lately too. They have been tempting me. None of my 45s is all that nice.
> 
> - Mosquito


----------



## WayneC

Speaking of Kerfing Planes. Did ya'all see the new Record 043 coming out of China?

http://workshopheaven.blogspot.com/2015/12/redesigning-no043-plough-plane.html


----------



## Mosquito

I did Wayne, and I had a tab open for it for a while… I was very tempted to buy one, but I haven't yet…


----------



## GlenintheNorth

The keep drawer!


----------



## TheFridge

Speaking of record 043s…

I might've given it away mos…


----------



## Mosquito

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I'll have to keep an eye out for the one at the MWTCA meet tomorrow. There's usually only 1 good one… lol

I was going to send you a message soon too, actually. I finally got my Keen Kutter miter box back…


----------



## ADN

> Oh no!
> 
> Forgot to add the money shot of the Jon Weiss plow, doing a little kerfing in preparation of a separation…..;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ADN
> 
> I need, need, need to see more of how this works. I ve been thinking ever since reading up on Tom Fidgen s kerfing plane that a plane blade would be better to establish a kerf than a saw blade in a kerfing plane because the saw teeth can t clear the sawdust when it stays in the kerf. But all my attempts to build something have not worked and the narrowest blades that came with my 55 were too wide to be useful.
> 
> Awesome 55, H&R, and nosing attachment Andy.
> 
> - Tim


Tim:

All it takes is and old # 1 plow plane blade (1/8") some grinding/honing, plus a plow plane with a fence. Took mine down to about 0.070" and it works like a charm. You can always go smaller….









Use it like any other plow, did find that scoring a line with a marking gauge helps the blade track better in some soft woods..

Regards,
Andy


----------



## Mosquito

I've actually thought about just sharpening the skate on an old plow plane, and filing the front skate slightly down before too lol


----------



## WayneC

> I did Wayne, and I had a tab open for it for a while… I was very tempted to buy one, but I haven t yet…
> 
> - Mosquito


I'm going to Romania in a couple of weeks debating having one of the Luban 043 planes shipped there. If you find a Record tomorrow, I have some rod to make short rails if you would like some.


----------



## WayneC

Also, I spent some time on the phone with the owner of St. James Bay tool Co today talking with him about making the two metric cutters for the 043 and also offering short rods.


----------



## ADN

> I ve actually thought about just sharpening the skate on an old plow plane, and filing the front skate slightly down before too lol
> 
> - Mosquito


That could work, getting the profile/angle right might be tricky…


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Tim:
> 
> All it takes is and old # 1 plow plane blade (1/8") some grinding/honing, plus a plow plane with a fence. Took mine down to about 0.070" and it works like a charm. You can always go smaller….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use it like any other plow, did find that scoring a line with a marking gauge helps the blade track better in some soft woods..
> 
> Regards,
> Andy
> 
> - ADN


I've been contemplating this approach, too. With my Record 045C plough, results are sometimes pretty good with a 1/8" cutter (not ground narrower).









I just wish I could get the shavings to *consistently* eject and *not jam*









Any suggestions?


----------



## WayneC

You could get some tool steel and make something custom.


----------



## bandit571

Depth stops getting in the way. Happens on my Stanley 45. Once the stops were raised up, shavings just curled right up and out….


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Depth stops getting in the way. Happens on my Stanley 45. Once the stops were raised up, shavings just curled right up and out….
> 
> - bandit571


I just looked at some other pics. Damned, but I think that's it, Bandit. Thanks!









Edit: Different planes, so I'll probably need to remove my depth stop.

It'll probably be a while before I check it out, but I'll let you know.


----------



## WayneC

Could you file the trailing edge?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Today's shop newcomer: No. 90J (England).










The tail fits the hand really nice, I like the concept.


----------



## Mosquito

> I m going to Romania in a couple of weeks debating having one of the Luban 043 planes shipped there. If you find a Record tomorrow, I have some rod to make short rails if you would like some.
> 
> - WayneC


I did not come home with one. Actually I didn't even see one this time around for that matter. Usually I see one or two, but didn't notice any today


----------



## Mosquito

> I just wish I could get the shavings to *consistently* eject and *not jam*
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> - Kent


I've had good luck with an iron that was sharpened slightly out of square… I didn't do it on purpose, but it was a pleasant side effect lol


----------



## onoitsmatt

Anyone ever hear of WHC? I saw a neat little router plane marked WHC. It was the a rectangular kind about 5 1/4" wide by about 2 1/2" deep. Only $20 but no cutter, so passed on it figuring I'd never find any cutters for it. Same place had a clean Stanley 5 1/4 for $45 that I was tempted by, but passed as well.


----------



## Johnny7

> Today s shop newcomer: No. 90J (England).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tail fits the hand really nice, I like the concept.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I've never had/handled one of these before. Tell us about it Smitty.
Is it an improvement over the #75?


----------



## KentInOttawa

> I just wish I could get the shavings to *consistently* eject and *not jam*
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> - Kent
> 
> I ve had good luck with an iron that was sharpened slightly out of square… I didn t do it on purpose, but it was a pleasant side effect lol
> 
> - Mosquito


I now have a Plan A (move the damn depth stop), Plan B (some filing) and a Plan C (custom cutter profile). Stay tuned…


----------



## Tim457

> Tim:
> 
> All it takes is and old # 1 plow plane blade (1/8") some grinding/honing, plus a plow plane with a fence. Took mine down to about 0.070" and it works like a charm. You can always go smaller….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use it like any other plow, did find that scoring a line with a marking gauge helps the blade track better in some soft woods..
> 
> Regards,
> Andy
> 
> - ADN


Awesome, thanks. I had the same problem as Kent, but for me the problem was I don't have quite enough experience with making side escapement planes so my shaving ejection wasn't working well enough. I have a wooden plow that needs repair. I'll see if I can find an extra plow iron to grind or maybe I'll try grinding one for my stanley #50 and see if that works.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Bad news: we don't get to have a "caption this" contest because the picture of myself, Mos, and William didn't save on my phone.

Good news: you're all spared because the picture of myself, Mos, and William did not save on my phone.

So, here is a picture of the frog on a Millers Falls 15C, which did save.










And a picture of the ChubStuff from the meet.



























And a kitten:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

7, my first take is yes, better than #75 in design and usability.



















The #90J has a cutter that's 1 1/8" and the #75 is 1"










Note cutting angles (oh, and #90J is bevel up):


----------



## WillliamMSP

Ha - too much ugly broke Glen's phone camera.

Actually, I think that you can blame Mos - didn't he hit the capture button?


----------



## WayneC

> I did not come home with one. Actually I didn t even see one this time around for that matter. Usually I see one or two, but didn t notice any today
> 
> - Mosquito


Bummer. I'm going out to a big antique sale tomorrow. Hopefully I'll find something fun. Going to put some more photos of my 55 in the my blog. I've not posted there in a long long time.


----------



## WayneC

For the kerfing plane a dedicated simple plough plane like a Stanley 50 might be a good option. Always seeing them cheap without cutters.


----------



## bandit571

Random plane picture..









Stanley 45 making a bird's nest…..#12 cutter…


----------



## WayneC

Today's find. Union #60 Spoke shave


----------



## WayneC

> Random plane picture..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley 45 making a bird s nest…..#12 cutter…
> 
> - bandit571


What ya making?


----------



## donwilwol

Marked Union Plane Co. Probably after the Stanley buy out.


----------



## Johnny7

Good stuff, *Smitty*

Did not know that guy was bevel-up (if you're paying attention, you learn something new every day)

btw - I love my new nickname ("7") and hope it catches on


----------



## ColonelTravis

Can you tell more about that 1867 Bailey prototype? Tried to zoom in the photo but it's a too blurry to read.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

My old phone that met its demise drowning in Atlantic seawater took far better pictures than this does.

Essentially it boils down to that there were three frog screws and the frog seat wasn't anything we have ever seen before; and the patent drawing I'll post in a sec.

The plane passed down through four generations of cabinetmakers, all members of the Mueller family.




























Hey…this one really IS a "hand plane of your dreams," isn't it!


----------



## donwilwol

You've got a type 1. You SOB you!!

I'll trade all my MF type 1's and you can come visit it whenever you want!!


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Lol this one is NOT my plane!

This was the winner dor best single-tool display at the meet this morning!

But if you have a type 1 #11, I'll trade you all MY planes for it!


----------



## donwilwol

Friggin Millers Falls freak


----------



## donwilwol

> Today s find. Union #60 Spoke shave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - WayneC


Definitely after the buy out. Unions number for this plane was a #117. Stanley must have switched it to match theirs.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

> Friggin Millers Falls freak
> 
> - Don W


I'm convinced there is only one and it's buried in the cornerstone at the White House.


----------



## waho6o9

I got a neat block plane from Ripthorn in the last swap and it works great!

I'm planing a poplar handle there.


----------



## bandit571

> Random plane picture..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley 45 making a bird s nest…..#12 cutter…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> What ya making?
> 
> - WayneC


grooves for a few drawers…









Just a place to stash the extra tools…


----------



## Mosquito

> Ha - too much ugly broke Glen s phone camera.
> 
> Actually, I think that you can blame Mos - didn t he hit the capture button?
> 
> - WillliamMSP


lol or not, as it may have turned out. I'm a windows phone guy give me a break 

At first I thought you were going to blame my ugly for breaking it, which I would have accepted lol


----------



## Mosquito

I did not take a single picture this time around, so I don't have a whole lot to show of the meet, and this is the only plane related thing I came home with. Struck out on my Type 5 #45, and my Siegley #3 I was looking for.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I was going to ask about that but my wife had already mentioned our daughter three times by that point. We left her with friends (and their also-toddler son) and it was nap time.

It looks much shinier in person.

Too bad there isn't a "hole making things of your dreams" thread..Mos landed a real-life MF #734!


----------



## Mosquito

I'll have to get my camera out and take better pictures, it does look better than that, it's just a crappy picture lol

And there is such a thread, or close: Vintage drills of your dreams


----------



## WillliamMSP

....and all I got was a 151 spoke shave. Woo. Hoo.

Ah well, got to fondle some nice infill planes - they're so lusty.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Haha! I also got a 151! Mine's daaaark but very smooth operating with lots of life left. $15. No complaints.


----------



## donwilwol

I had a list of the common "of your dream" type threads. I don't know what happened to it.


----------



## Mosquito

I have left many of the tool meets with nothing, but it's still fun to see all those old tools anyway. Every now and then you run into someone interesting to talk to. Not so much this time, but you know, every once in a while


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## WayneC

Nice fence Mos. I still don't have one yet.  Sounds like a nice event.

If anyone is on Facebook. There is a similar Group to this thread set up by Don. Hand Plane Building, Restoring and Collecting.


----------



## fayax

> Since I started playing with planes a scary thing has happened. I m starting to get more interested in the tools themselves than I am in the woodworking!
> 
> - CharlieM1958


That happens to many.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love that Keen Kutter fence, Mos. And yes, the second of pics has it looking much shinier!


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I still think it's better in person. Youll have to drive it to everyones house to show them Im afraid.

Road trip!


----------



## Mosquito

maybe once I get my Barnes Mortiser finished up. I'll bring it down to Smitty's and we can have dueling mortisers


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, I'd drive over to see that duel!

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My money will be on the Barnes. It's the bee's knees… so much cast iron. Pimping yours out with gold pinstriping, Mos? Mine came in battleship gray, apparently, so the current 'patina' will stay in place.


----------



## ADN

> maybe once I get my Barnes Mortiser finished up. I ll bring it down to Smitty s and we can have dueling mortisers
> 
> - Mosquito


That is a dream machine….

Andy-mos maiorum


----------



## WayneC

Made a trip to the monthly Antique Market. I only found one plane related item that I ended up buying. I wanted a #2 tote for the 602 bedrock that I scored on eBay a few weeks back for an awesome buy it now price. I found a #2 of the same vintage this morning with a cracked toe. No pictures at the moment. My phone took a dive.


----------



## bandit571

Random shots from this afternoon..









This needed to be 1/2" deep..









Got it pretty close….Used a #14 to joint some edges, too.
.








Making a two drawer case to sit under the bench..









Will go right about here….


----------



## Mosquito

> My money will be on the Barnes. It s the bee s knees… so much cast iron. Pimping yours out with gold pinstriping, Mos? Mine came in battleship gray, apparently, so the current patina will stay in place.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Mine was also gray, with some black striping along edges, and red-orange pin striping in other areas. I'm torn between going original with gray and redoing the striping, or all black and pine striping only… I like the idea of going original because it's original, but the all black pin striped Barnes machines sure are sexy…


----------



## stan3443

Air works tool auction feb 16 17 18 online bidding auction zip #40052 . A whole lot of pictures about 600 lots. Don't know how to post a link


----------



## 33706

I guess this is what Stan is talking about:

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2833940&category=0&zip=&kwd=


----------



## bobasaurus

Here's a weird one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381958659917?rmvSB=true


----------



## bobasaurus

Here's a great item from that auction:










It's like some horrible monster crawling out from a secret lab saying "kill meeeeee…".


----------



## DLK

Looks like a type 1 leatherman.


----------



## TheFridge

I would say a torture device from the Cretaceous period with a little industrial revolution thrown in.


----------



## stan3443

Fridays catalog of auction has way more planes and pictures proly 400 planes


----------



## GlenintheNorth

> I would say a torture device from the Cretaceous period with a little industrial revolution thrown in.
> 
> - TheFridge


A Tyrannosaurus Axe?


----------



## bandit571

Four Rehabs are now done….









The Sargent low angle is marked as a Craftsman…









A friend of mine wanted these cleaned up…...took about all day…


----------



## WayneC

Very nice bandit.


----------



## WayneC

Oops. Could not resist. eBay purchase.


----------



## 33706

> Fridays catalog of auction has way more planes and pictures proly 400 planes
> 
> - stan3443


The proper link would be good!


----------



## ADN

Preston spokeshaves are fantastic, really wish LN had used them as a model for their own….

Andy


----------



## mramseyISU

Wood porn and plane porn all in one here. 
I took my kids with me to go get some wood for a set of Greene and Green style nightstands this weekend and a 10 year old and 7 year old don't exactly love going with dad to get lumber so I told them to pick out a small piece of anything they wanted and I'd make them something. My 7 Year old picks out a piece of Leopardwood. Whatever plane it had run through at the mill destroyed it. Lucky for me I have a Lie-Nielsen 4-1/2 with a 55 degree frog now.









Here's the before. I tried my jack plane on it to try and remove some of the material and it made it worse.









Here's the after with some mineral spirits rubbed on it to make the grain show up nice. I'm still amazed at what you can do with that high angle frog. It'll clean up all these crazy exotic woods that my old bedrocks can't touch.


----------



## bandit571

And the rest of the 5 rehabs is about done..









The "cutter" also has a stamp like this….









But it was a might bit on the short side. It still works nicely









Sole is no longer a rusty mess, and is flat. Thumbscrews have holes in them..









But the one out front does not. 4 block planes and a scraper are just about ready to ship back to their owner….


----------



## stan3443

http://www.auctionzip.com/auction-catalog/catalog_RGW69MKB16#catalogDescription maybe


----------



## ColonelTravis

> I m still amazed at what you can do with that high angle frog. It ll clean up all these crazy exotic woods that my old bedrocks can t touch.
> 
> - mramseyISU


No kidding, I was working some figured walnut today that I've used frequently in the past and never had success with any plane until the 4 1/2 55 I got a couple weeks ago. Not an all-around miracle worker but close. I never sharpened any 4 beyond 50, I'm sure a 55 degree blade on a regular Stanley 4 would do well. The mass on that 4 1/2 helps, and that big chunk of chipbreaker.

Expensive plane but a tank, absolutely love it.


----------



## galooticus

I've been looking at getting either a LV or LN 4 1/2 with high angle frog too. How much harder is it to push that wider plane through tough wood? Any reason to prefer a 4?


----------



## mramseyISU

> I ve been looking at getting either a LV or LN 4 1/2 with high angle frog too. How much harder is it to push that wider plane through tough wood? Any reason to prefer a 4?
> 
> - galooticus


I went with the 4-1/2 because I already have a LN number 7 planes and the frogs are interchangeable. The high angle frog is harder to push so I don't think it's my go-to plane for smoothing under normal conditions but I'm getting ready to build a set of night stands with birdseye maple drawer fronts so I figured this would be the way to go.


----------



## JayT

My 60 degree smoother with a 1-1/2 inch iron can be a chore to push, I can't imagine a 4-1/2. One of my planned upcoming plane builds is a 2 inch wide smoother with a 52-ish degree bed.


----------



## TheFridge

Compared side by side with a Stanley it's noticeable but not as big as you would think. I noticed the weight more than anything.


----------



## WayneC

Personally I like the weight. For example a 5 1/2 over a 4 1/2. I don't have a high angle frog. I've been thinking about getting one for my LN #4.


----------



## bandit571

Jointer work today..










Ohio Tool Co. No. 0-7









Was doing a glue up…


----------



## DLK

Have any of us made a high angle woodie?


----------



## donwilwol

This isn't the prettiest one in the till, but it works very nice

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/62562


----------



## DLK

Cool. I'll have to make one.


----------



## bandit571

Take a close look into the pile…








and remember…all I got that day was two planes….










28 & #29…...


----------



## Tugboater78

My first bedrock..









#5, has 2 patent dates behind frog
Blade is an early style, name and patent date, may not be orig

How do you date a bedrock? I would look it up, but havent had the time.


----------



## WhoMe

> Have any of us made a high angle woodie?
> 
> - Combo Prof


I did, I did. My first try. Krenov style. Yellowheart, bubinga and walnut.








1 3/4" hock blade, 55 degree, 2 5/8"widd, 9 1/2" long. 
Compared to a normal #4, it is harder to push through but the effort is really worth the lack of tear out on well figured wood like this


----------



## WhoMe

One thing I have found with high angle smoothers is the cool shavings that look like ruffles potato chips.


----------



## WayneC

Tugboater, there is a bedrock type study. I was bad and bought one tonight. Need one more for my set.


----------



## TheFridge

those fully intact plows are dreamy.


----------



## Mosquito

> Have any of us made a high angle woodie?
> 
> - Combo Prof


The one I made for the recent Surprise Swap was at 55° The jointer I made was 50° as was the smoother I made for the first plane swap


----------



## DLK

Don W, WhoMe, Mos … now I have to get busy and make one. And maybe someday I'll have to drive over to see Mos's.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Tugboater, there is a bedrock type study. I was bad and bought one tonight. Need one more for my set.
> 
> - WayneC


+1. If you check the Type 7 section of this page, it mentions that the "No.605-1/4 JACK introduced in 1926". This page also mentions that he's interested in hearing about any anomalies and variations (near the bottom),

The same site also has a good Stanley Trade Marks reference to help you determine the age of your cutter.


----------



## WhoMe

Combo, as you can see, there are so many ways to make one. For me, the hardest part was figuring on how wide to make it and the bed angle. After that, it was easy.


----------



## Mosquito

I only have 1 of the 5 planes I've ever made lol 4 of them have found homes elsewhere through the tool swaps


----------



## DLK

Well you will just have to make another so that I can come see it. LOL. Eventually this summer I may have some questions for you all.But I am betting that it can be all that difficult.


----------



## DanKrager

I decided to go ahead and build this versatile shooting board, even though the jig previously shown mounted on the sliding table of my shaper works exceptionally well. I not only have a tool collection problem, I'm addicted to jigs! Quite simple to build, tricky to make accurate. The trickiest part is getting the pivot point in the right place. The quadrant locks are bolts directly threaded into the plywood with CA reinforced threads. Seems to work securely. The sliding table has a surface that will accommodate any of my biggest planes and each plane will have its own "cutout" applique. It's designed to have a 30" stroke. There will be four very high power magnets helping to hold the plane in its nest. The block to the left is an outrigger (cutoff) and can be positioned where needed. Haven't used it yet, but it's getting close. Need to think about backer situation a little more, perhaps a sliding fence on the horizontal miter quadrant.









DanK


----------



## woodcox

That is very cool DanK. CA reinforced threads? The hardboard appliques are a great idea there.


----------



## bandit571

Some food for thought..









Picked this over the weekend..









Paid about $11 for this….and did NOT buy a 3 line round sided Bedrock 606…...as they wanted $100+ for it.


----------



## donwilwol

Anybody know what this is.

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/27/unknown-planes/


----------



## DLK

Does any one have a good Stanley 151 they might part with?


----------



## WillliamMSP

> Does any one have a good Stanley 151 they might part with?
> 
> - Combo Prof


Should have asked a couple weeks ago! Both Glen and I picked one up at the MWTCA meet and there were quite a few still on the tables!


----------



## DLK

I'm just trying to avoids the ebay pricing. I can wait until the MWTCA meet in Mi I suppose.


----------



## Pimzedd

Went to a couple of estate sales today and these are the items I came home with. Not sure what kind of jointer plane I got. It has No. 07 cast in the base. No other marks. The plane says Stanley, PAT.AP'L 19.92. No other marks. No cracks or repairs on the mouth, just a damaged tote. So tell me about the jointer.


----------



## JayT

The jointer is an Ohio Tools with a Stanley iron. Ohio is the only one that used the 0X designation on their planes. They are good quality tools, in line with Stanley, Union and others. Clean it up and put it to work.

DonW has a page of history on Ohio Tools on his site that has some company information.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats on the Ohio jointer, and on the Cordovan block plane too. Heck, nice eggbeater. Get 'em cleaned up and on the bench, you done good!


----------



## bandit571

Played around with the two "Jointer " planes in the shop..









Stanley "Bailey" No. 7…









And the Ohio Tool Co. No. 0-7…Moxxon TP, anyone?









Mr. C. L. Britt's Patented Scraper..









And the "shavings" it made in Pine..









Keeping the "hook" on the iron is the hardest part…


----------



## GlenintheNorth

> Does any one have a good Stanley 151 they might part with?
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> Should have asked a couple weeks ago! Both Glen and I picked one up at the MWTCA meet and there were quite a few still on the tables!
> 
> - WillliamMSP


You grabbed one too?

Mine cleaned up and sharpened like a champ. It went from all black to black and not as black pretty easily. Early one, too, and only $15. Score, in my book.


----------



## mramseyISU

So I've started cleaning up the 604C I picked up a few weeks ago. All the hardware is soaking in a cup of metal rescue. Looks like I'm dealing with a type 5. The Japanning was in pretty rough shape so these will probable get a coat of gloss black engine block paint when I'm done. The iron looks like it's been all used up so I'm thinking about throwing one of these NOS Stanley Irons in it (looks like Mid 50's to me). My other option is to steal the iron out of the 605C I bought it with that wasn't sharpened near as much and use one of the NOS replacements for that one.









Patent Dates









Logo on the Iron









Looks like it's been sharpened before.

















My NOS irons


----------



## WillliamMSP

Wow, that blade - that thing didn't spend its previous life just sitting on a shelf lookin' pretty!


----------



## 33706

> The jointer is an Ohio Tools with a Stanley iron. Ohio is the only one that used the 0X designation on their planes. They are good quality tools, in line with Stanley, Union and others. Clean it up and put it to work.
> 
> DonW has a page of history on Ohio Tools on his site that has some company information.
> 
> - JayT


While that plane is surely an Ohio, please note that Record also stuck a Zero to its designated sizes, for a period of their manufacture. Sorry for nit-picking!



















Here's a #7 as an example.


----------



## Johnny7

good catch, *PK*, I too, had forgotten that fact


----------



## JayT

Nitpick away, PK. I had also forgotten that little fact.


----------



## 33706

Ty, guys! I'm more worried about leading somebody down the wrong path on their own. Come to think of it, I believe most Record planes had their names raised in the cast iron anyway. Ohio planes… not so much.


----------



## donwilwol

> Ty, guys! I m more worried about leading somebody down the wrong path on their own. Come to think of it, I believe most Record planes had their names raised in the cast iron anyway. Ohio planes… not so much.
> 
> - poopiekat


Good point. Ohio did not cast Ohio in the base. I guess they assumed the "O" would give it away. They didn't think about Record coming along.


----------



## Pimzedd

Thanks to all for the information about the Ohio plane. I knew if I asked here, there would be those who knew the answer.


----------



## woodcox

Thank you again for the input, Andy. It's really perfect and the ribs stick in my hand well. I hearts old tools.









I waited for one with a mark. From the E.C. Stearns & Co Syracuse,N.Y. Also, there are traces of Japanning near the cinch. I can see what you mean by needing a couple more


----------



## GlenintheNorth

On the lookout to fill these gaps! Still need the type 1 #22 and type 1 #11 !










Works in progress, all of 'em.


----------



## waho6o9

Finally got a dovetail plane, E.C.E. from Germany.


----------



## DLK

Lets see that dove tail plane in action!


----------



## waho6o9

Will do


----------



## mramseyISU

I spent the weekend working on cleaning these up and I think they turned out pretty nice. Too bad the horn on the 605 is damaged. I have a bailey number 5 with a good tote I might swap it out for. I also ordered a Hock iron for the 604 last night. It's in better shape than my other 604 is so I'm thinking I'll keep it.


----------



## Handtooler

Fantastic!


----------



## mramseyISU

I got my Hock iron for the 604 last night. I don't think it's working, it's not taking off any material.


----------



## waho6o9

Good job


----------



## DLK

This gives me an idea.

You see fishing rulers sold that make the fish look bigger.

I've never seen calipers that make shavings appear to be thiner.

Maybe we should make one.


----------



## JayT

Don, they already have those. All you have to do is pinch the shaving and then adjust the calibration screw to make it appear even thinner.

mramsey, I see your problem. Please send the defective plane and iron to me for further inspection. I'll fix the issues and guarantee a turnaround time of no longer than forty years.


----------



## Ocelot

I haven't posted here in ages. Trying to stay away. I read and caught up. Some of you folks have some mighty pretty toys.

I picked up another Bailey No 8 on eBay. This one's a type 10.
Cleaned, but not yet sharp. Tote horn was (and still is) stuck on with finishing nails.


----------



## ColonelTravis

L-N event in Dallas today. Bought a toothing blade for my LA jack. Had not used one of those before and I tried it out on some figured maple - after a few passes I was sold. I need something to flatten a board without yanking out chunks with a normal blade and this thing does the trick.

So much I wanted to buy at this thing. Already spent a lot of money this year on L-N stuff.
So…
hard…
to….
resist….
ugh.


----------



## bobasaurus

Another weird one on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262881091498?rmvSB=true


----------



## theoldfart

Allen, not so weird. I've seen a few of these before. They came with several interchangeable bases.


----------



## DLK

Would anyone be interested in this type 3 Stanley 71 1/2 I can get it for $45 maybe less. Has one cutter (1/2")


----------



## NDakota

How hard is it to buy or make other cutters ? if new blades aren't horribly expensive I'm I might take it off your hands. 
/


----------



## onoitsmatt

That's a good price. Maybe my favorite tool. I have a couple of cutters for mine but I only use one. Don't even know what size it is but it's probably 1/2" or 3/8".

***edited to make it clear that I'm a hack. So maybe I should be using lots of other cuttersand just don't know it.


----------



## JayT

> How hard is it to buy or make other cutters ? if new blades aren t horribly expensive I m I might take it off your hands.
> 
> - NDakota


Lee Valley's router plane blades will fit a 71.


----------



## CFrye

> How hard is it to buy or make other cutters ? if new blades aren t horribly expensive I m I might take it off your hands.
> 
> - NDakota
> 
> Lee Valley s router plane blades will fit a 71.
> 
> - JayT


They will fit the 71 1/2, too.


----------



## CFrye

Double post


----------



## GlenintheNorth

And both Millers Falls routers as well.


----------



## TheFridge

And a veritas


----------



## bandit571

Smoothing out some rough sawn pine…









Small stuff needs a small plane…









Millers Falls No. 11…thinking it might be a Type 2….


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Looks like a 2. Can't see the knob and tote hardware well but they look to be brass.

Looks slightly less abused than my type 3. I have mine set up for scrub work, especially since learning that I hate the specialty scrubs.


----------



## bandit571

Brass hardware. Solid adjuster wheel. Has the "Since …." on the lever cap.

Been using it as a small jack plane, long smoother. I have others for scrub work…
Might be a post war Type 2?


----------



## DanKrager

Parts for a beach chair. That's all for today, but need 16 each.









DanK


----------



## bandit571

That Junior Jack…









couple better views..









Thinking it MIGHT be a pre-war Type 2? Handle hardware is brass.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Could be. What's the logo on the iron?


----------



## bandit571

"Solid Tool SteeL' is above the Millers Falls double triangle. with a "made " and "USA" on each side of the slot. narrow blade does not have quite as much room as the 2" wide ones in the other Millers Falls planes I have.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

The iron is post-war into the type 4 period after about 1955. It is possible that it's not original. If it were, it would date the plane to the mid 50s making it also a post-war type 2. Your plane looks to have lacquered rosewood for the tote and knob which was much more common pre-war, so I'm voting later iron in an earlier plane.

The castings are solidly type two or three as it was mostly just the fittings that changed between 1935 and 1955 ..or thereabouts.

Take with a grain of salt as MF never threw away a good part!


----------



## Ocelot

Is this a L. Bailey type 2 No 8?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ANTIQUE-L-BAILEY-HAND-WOOD-PLANE-1867-PATENT-/182479772173?hash=item2a7ca45a0d:g:EeoAAOSwSlBYvfd1


----------



## BlasterStumps

I have found a favorite block plane. It is a Craftsman 3732 I think. It is same as Stanley 65 I believe. Wished I had found it a long time ago. I don't own any new block planes but have several old Stanley and MF plus some others. The Craftsman 3732 is by far the best all around block plane I have. In it's hiding place with the jack.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

This is where I chuckle 

That 3732 is a rebranded Millers Falls #47 7" low angle block. I recently sold my 3732, but before I did so I took pictures of the two of them together. They are absolutely identical but for the names stamped on them. If someone would like a good low angle knuckle, that version of the 3732 is a great choice.

Sargent also made a version of that plane and the model number was reused. They are easily told apart especially when next to each other.


----------



## donwilwol

> Is this a L. Bailey type 2 No 8?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ANTIQUE-L-BAILEY-HAND-WOOD-PLANE-1867-PATENT-/182479772173?hash=item2a7ca45a0d:g:EeoAAOSwSlBYvfd1
> 
> - Ocelot


I don't believe there is any way to tell. Best guess is it's a type 4 Stanley-Bailey. Definitely got the wrong iron if it is. I "think" it's a pre-lat but even that could be wrong. I don't believe it's a L. Bailey though, but the lack of pictures tells me they either don't have a clue, or are hoping somebody assumes wrong.


----------



## BlasterStumps

"They are absolutely identical but for the names stamped on them." True I believe. Also true with stanley 65 knuckle joint block planes.


----------



## WayneC

The Stanley #65 is also my favorite. I put a Hock iron in it and I prefer it to my LN Blocks. The hock iron is highly recommended.

On the Sargent low angle front, this came into my possession yesterday and is in the restoration queue.


----------



## donwilwol

That looks like an easy clean up Wayne.


----------



## WayneC

It should be. The #40 as well.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

> "They are absolutely identical but for the names stamped on them." True I believe. Also true with stanley 65 knuckle joint block planes.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


Unless I am mistaken, the guts underneath the Stanley are slightly different. I don't have one to verify, but they're close enough that I really don't think it matters any.

Does the Stanley lock on a forward or rearward motion on the knuckle?


----------



## bandit571

Had one of those go through the shop a while back….


----------



## woodcox

Nice bstumps. I have two now and I agree with you on the favorite user category. One still had the factory grind on the bevel with a tattered box. Sleek planes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That block is my go-to user Wayne. Love the size (length/width), holds a setting too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

This is a comment on another post here on LJs:



> I personally have a small collection of each major type of plane over the decades, about 12-14 planes.


Interesting discussion as to what folks think that collection could include yet be such a small number.


----------



## theoldfart

So I should sell off all but 14 planes?


----------



## Mosquito

Potentially similar to my #45 collection? And I think Don W's #4 collection (or is it #5?) One plane, but all the types of that one plate? Or possibly one plane, but each variation of it, such as a Siegley #4, Stanley #4, Ohio #4, Steers #4, etC? Would be interesting to know the actual context


----------



## bandit571

I think I have THAT many, just in block planes…....

But…notice they said "Collection".......


----------



## mramseyISU

> I think I have THAT many, just in block planes…....
> 
> But…notice they said "Collection".......
> 
> - bandit571


Not that I want you to feel self conscious or anything but that sounds like something you'd hear on hoarders. Then again it isn't hoarding if your stuff is cool.


----------



## Ocelot

I know I have about 27 bench planes (mostly Bailey and not counting the ones I don't count), plus 19 other metal planes (including 2 9 1/2's, 2 60 1/2s, 2 118's, 2 75's and a 148), plus a dozen Chinese wooden hollows and rounds plus 5 little Chinese wooden block planes plus 4 or so Japanese wooden planes (including a Wakitori Ganna) .... I think that's about it.

It's kinda like listening to Bubba listing all the shrimp dishes he knows.

-Paul


----------



## WayneC

I've been trying to focus on building a complete set of working planes. Not groups of a single kind like #4s. Currently I'm a 604 away from having a full set of Bedrocks (not counting the LN 604). I assembled combination and plough planes, tongue and groove planes, block planes, router planes and a couple of shoulder planes. I have a few wooden planes but no transitional.

I would have to go count them. 50 perhaps.


----------



## Ocelot

Mos,

Some day I'm going to want a 45, and I'll need advice first. You're the man to ask.
I almost bought a 50 for 69 plus shipping with all the cutters but somebody jumped on it.



> Potentially similar to my #45 collection? And I think Don W s #4 collection (or is it #5?) One plane, but all the types of that one plate? Or possibly one plane, but each variation of it, such as a Siegley #4, Stanley #4, Ohio #4, Steers #4, etC? Would be interesting to know the actual context
> 
> - Mosquito


----------



## WillliamMSP

> This is a comment on another post here on LJs:
> 
> I personally have a small collection of each major type of plane over the decades, about 12-14 planes.
> 
> Interesting discussion as to what folks think that collection could include yet be such a small number.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Hmmm… I'd guess something along the lines of covering different types of construction (wood-bodied, transitional, Bailey-type, etc) and usage (jointing, smoothing, moulding, etc). Chosen carefully, you could cover a lot of ground.


----------



## donwilwol

I think a collection should be whatever makes the owner Happy . For me it's more about the hunt than a specific type. I actually envy someone who can say I'm only collecting X.

As soon as I say "I'm going to limit to X". I go and find a really cool Y. Yes I could just sell the Y, but what fun would that be.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I just sold 16 block planes in a sitting.

I don't wanna count anything.


----------



## terryR

A collection of 3's (2/3 complete), one of Sargent Auto-sets ( complete), one of Sargent Transitionals (almost complete), one of Stanley Gages, and a set of 15,16,17,18,19 and a fractional in there somewhere. time for another pie chart? LOL.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

William is right though. With 14 planes you can cover a ton of uses. Most of them, really.


----------



## WayneC

> William is right though. With 14 planes you can cover a ton of uses. Most of them, really.
> 
> - GlenintheNorth


1. Scrub or Fore
2. Jointer
3. Smoother
4. Low Angle block
5. Router Plane
6. Shoulder Plane
7. Groove/Plough
8. Molding/profile
9. Rabbit
10. Chisel
11. Kerfing
12. Tongue and Groove
13. Spill (for MADS)
14. Miter

You could get way down the list.

BTW. I've ordered one of the new Luban Record 043 clones.


----------



## DLK

> I don t wanna count anything.
> - GlenintheNorth


Although I have a Ph.D. in combinatorial mathematics (and computer science) that includes counting I don't think counting is the question here. The question is to define the class major type of plane and then to compute how many planes it takes to cover the class.


----------



## donwilwol

To me, counting your planes is like counting your money. It means your just gathering for the sake of gathering and not enjoying.


----------



## WayneC

> To me, counting your planes is like counting your money. It means your just gathering for the sake of gathering and not enjoying.
> 
> - Don W


Must be why I don't know how many I have…. lol


----------



## DonBroussard

> To me, counting your planes is like counting your money. It means your just gathering for the sake of gathering and not enjoying.
> 
> - Don W


DonW-Your comment triggered a vision in my brain of Scrooge McDuck in his plane vault tossing his Bedrocks in the air to his own delight!


----------



## donwilwol

> To me, counting your planes is like counting your money. It means your just gathering for the sake of gathering and not enjoying.
> 
> - Don W
> 
> DonW-Your comment triggered a vision in my brain of Scrooge McDuck in his plane vault tossing his Bedrocks in the air to his own delight!
> 
> - Don Broussard


And stealing tiny Tim's Stanley #1!


----------



## bandit571

Watched a Roy Underhill episode the other day ( youtube..) called "Saw like a Butterfly, Plane like a Bee".....

Maybe a few would like to dial it up, and watch? LOTS of good tips and info in it.

pbs.org. The Woodwright's Shop

I'd have to go back and get the episode number…...but it is from this year's line-up of shows..


----------



## Ocelot

> BTW. I ve ordered one of the new Luban Record 043 clones.
> 
> - WayneC


I thought they wouldn't ship those to USA because of paperwork for the rosewood part.


----------



## WayneC

Where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## bandit571

Well, this is all set up for tomorrow, maybe..









So I can split off the lid from the box…..will try to clamp it up like this..









Meanwhile, I can round over a few edges..









Plane is a Cordovan Stanley 60-1/2….


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome Wayne, I look forward to hear what you have to say about it. I had that page open in my browser for a few weeks debating lol


----------



## WayneC

> Awesome Wayne, I look forward to hear what you have to say about it. I had that page open in my browser for a few weeks debating lol
> 
> - Mosquito


I will share when it gets here. I'm excited.


----------



## WayneC

I went out in the shop and pulled these out for a post on Facebook. Thought I would share here. My current set of bench planes.


----------



## terryR

Almost pulled the trigger on that Luban plow plane yesterday, just ask them to lose the fence and ship the tool?


----------



## WayneC

It depends on the vendor.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Thought I would share here. My current set of bench planes.
> 
> - WayneC


I'm counting 12. Does the set include a LN high angle #4, or ?


----------



## WayneC

It's a normal LN 604. My plan is to get the two high angle frogs for it and pick up a Stanley 604 to complete the set of old Bedrocks. I had not picked up a Bedrock because I had the 604. I unexpectedly came across a 602 and decided to complete the set. I also recently added the 605 1/4. I've bid on a number of 604s but not been successful on one I like.


----------



## TheFridge

I thought I'd use a #1 & 2, but not as much as I do. Awesome for small parts.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I still want a #1 size smoother. One of these days.


----------



## Mosquito

Woodriver's is only about $120


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Heh. LN's ain't that much more in the grand scheme of things…


----------



## Bertha

Haven't posted any plane porn lately, so here goes:

Spiers panel plane




























Spiers smoother










Mathieson smoother










Later Spiers Plane o' Ayr smoother










My go-to portable stand


----------



## Bertha

Some Charlie Sheens (having AIDS and awaiting rehab)




























Weird repair




























Made this from a rough casting










Kind of a plane










Butcher plough irons



















Bunch o' moulders


----------



## donwilwol

Who's that Al guy?


----------



## lysdexic

He is a show off. That's who.

Man, those are beautiful infills.

I don't understand what these are


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Hollow augers. I have three. Soon to be two. Candy spoke for one.


----------



## ADN

My "new" post war (1917) A 5 Norris, before and after:


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty, they work with spoke pointers to make round tenons for chairs, stools, wheels and the like.

Like this:


----------



## lysdexic

Got it. Thanks. Learn sumpin' everyday.


----------



## onoitsmatt

A minute ago I didn't know that tool existed. Now I need one. This forum does that to me.


----------



## Bertha

The Stearns is probably the easiest to find. Once you start, though. That's why I don't own a single plumb bob.
Edit: and why I have more sawsets than I have saws.


----------



## FoundSheep

This is a pretty awesome thread. Definitely learning a lot, and getting motivated to look for more old planes.

I've been digging through the older posts, currently at page 22. Glad to see some of the founders are still active too!


----------



## TheFridge

Infills. Gotta love em.


----------



## WayneC

> The Stearns is probably the easiest to find. Once you start, though. That s why I don t own a single plumb bob.
> Edit: and why I have more sawsets than I have saws.
> 
> - Bertha


Hey it's good to see you.


----------



## WayneC

Don't think I shared this….

Third one. Like potato chips…


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I am afraid of those.

Mostly afraid I'll find one at a fantastic price, be unable to resist (as is my wont), and get it home only to discover that it's missing two blades I will never in my lifetime run across for less than $30 each.


----------



## Bertha

Glen, there's always the LN blades on the cheap. You can also buy tool steel stock from onlinemetals or McMaster Carr & cut your own. I made a leather pouch to hold mine. Yeah, 66's are never cheap.


----------



## lysdexic

You made the leather pouch?


----------



## Bertha

yeah, I started leatherworking.


----------



## Bertha

We all already have most of the tools. It's quite simple.


----------



## Handtooler

Both of your tool rolls display super design and construction. You're quite the cobler.


----------



## Tim457

I've been wanting to get into a little of that, mostly to make stuff for my woodworking tools. Do you use a marker to keep your stitches even, or do you do it by eye? Yours look great.


----------



## WayneC

I've been leather working as well. Good for making covers for axes and such as well.


----------



## WayneC

The holder for the 66 cutters is a good idea. Though I've got a ton of custom profiles. Might need a number of rolls.

They make stitching wheels Tim that mark a number of holes per inch and you use an awl to punch them through. Though knowing Al, he probably does it by eye. 

Another thing about leather work, there is no shortage of tools you can acquire.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

You can also use a dinner fork 

Not on thick stuff though. Kinda bends the fork in strange ways.


----------



## WayneC

Oh and if you need replacement cutters for the #66, don't mess around. Go straight to Lie Nielsen as Al suggests.


----------



## Bertha

Wayne's right. I use a little prickly $2 wheel from Joanne's fabric. I wheel it across a ruler then punch the leather with this thingy I bought from Etsy for a few bucks. You could make your own, of course.










Then all you really need is a needle, waxed thread, and a saw vise. I like to use copper rivets. All you need for that is a setter and a hammer. It's pretty fun, mindless work. Oh, and you'll need something sharp to cut the leather. If you don't have anything sharp, you should definitely go out and buy something sharp.


----------



## WayneC

Leather working has it's slippery slope as well

Strap cutter









Large punches in the restoration queue









Some belt punches


----------



## DLK

A leather work for wood workers would be an interesting forum. Hint.


----------



## bandit571

"Dull the knives, and bend the forks. Smash the bottle and burn their corks"

( That's what Bilbo Baggins hates…)


----------



## terryR

+1 to leatherwork causing another slippery slope of tool acquisition.

LN 51 finally taken out of the crate! I wanted to shoot the ends of some Beech on a marking gauge build instead of relying on my disc sander (again). Made decent shavings outta the box, but there were tiny nicks on the iron.

I honed the iron, but only went as low as 1200 grit, so failed to remove the nicks. My old eyes cannot see the nicks, but fingernail finds them easily.

A fantastic tool after first impressions. Heavy. Precise. No slop in any adjusters. Lever cap spring is way too tight.

Best of all, it fits in the shooting board JayT made me with minimal play. Thank You, Jay!!!


----------



## bobasaurus

Bertha, that tool roll is really nice.


----------



## bobasaurus

Terry, that's a beautiful tool and a great shooting board.


----------



## Bertha

Wayne's right. I use a little prickly $2 wheel from Joanne's fabric. I wheel it across a ruler then punch the leather with this thingy I bought from Etsy for a few bucks. You could make your own, of course.










Then all you really need is a needle, waxed thread, and a saw vise. I like to use copper rivets. All you need for that is a setter and a hammer. It's pretty fun, mindless work. Oh, and you'll need something sharp to cut the leather. If you don't have anything sharp, you should definitely go out and buy something sharp.


----------



## Bertha

not sure why that posted twice


----------



## CFrye

I was hoping to have gotten the leather-working-bug out of my system way back when. Nice work, Bertha. 
Must. Resist.
Sweet shooter, Terry!


----------



## CFrye

I was hoping to have gotten the leather-working-bug out of my system way back when. Nice work, Bertha. 
Must. Resist.
Sweet shooter, Terry!


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I need to do some leather work too :/

I have quite a bit of the wrong grade for what I need.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Candy.

Glen, what type do you have?


----------



## terryR

favorite plane



















edit, not a luban.


----------



## JayT

So Terry, how does the 51 compare performance wise to the transitional infill shooter from the plane swap?


----------



## terryR

both are nice, Jay. But it's hard to compare the transitional mechanics to a newly machined tool. Ya know? Every minute turn of the LN adjuster causes a minute movement of the blade, so it's easier to make to do what you want.

You know I collect transitionals, and not just to look at, I enjoy using vintage tools. There's something very pleasing about a wood-bodied plane to me. So, yours will always be special and different!

Cannot say thanks enough since I'm too lazy to make a shooting board, and your gift fits the 51 nicely. Today I duct taped a small ruler (used for the ruler trick) to the inside of the board's slot, and that worked like a charm!


----------



## JayT

Yeah, I can see the LN having a lot less backlash and crisper adjustments.

The outside of the track on the shooting board is adjustable. Just loosen up the two bolts and nudge the fence over. If it won't move far enough, pull it off and extend the holes a bit. It was designed as detachable on purpose for just that reason-wanting to use a different plane with a slightly different width.


----------



## ColonelTravis

I've had that rabbet block for a little while. Always liked it but never used it a ton until this calendar year and I can't explain why. I grab for that thing all the time now. I think it's become intuitive. Maybe because I know what I want to do without really thinking about it and I know that plane will do the job?


----------



## Bertha

That rabbet is great for leveling out drawer runners once the case is assembled if you're using rail/stile horizontal dividers. The 10 1/2 is a knucklebuster on shorter drawers. I use this plane a lot, too.


----------



## Bertha

We were talking about the 66 and making irons from blanks. I timed it: it took 28 minutes from blank to bead.

measured off some 5/8×1/8 inch 01 stock and cut it with a wheel.



















Put a quick shallow bevel on it so I could grind less material (you could skip this).










Ground the profile using a wheel then finished up with files.










found some pine.










Voila.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Showoff. Lol.

Actually, my shop was broken into two years ago and they stole every electric tool I had in there, including all of my cordless batteries and the dremel tool kit, as well as a few other things. They left all of the antique iron.

One day perhaps I'll run into a 66.


----------



## Bertha

Glen, hacksaw and files, add 10 minutes. Make a scratch stock and you're good to go. The 66 is really nothing more than a scratch stock. Wood on wood probably works better anyway. I'd been looking for a Preston beader for a long time until I got one. Now, I see them for sale all the time. Make a scratch stock and that'll draw a 66 out into the open.


----------



## TheFridge

Yep. LEt the 66 think you have something that'll work and they'll be like roaches out of the woodwork.


----------



## WayneC

They do come out of the woodwork. On profiles, you are only limited by your imagination…


----------



## bobasaurus

Went to the rocky mountain tool collectors meeting today. They had this neat pseudo-plane for trimming pool cue tips:


----------



## bobasaurus

At the RMTC auction I bought this unusual old German plane that shares my last name:




























It's a Jordan No. 3 smooth plane, marked "DRPa. Germany". It has an oddly elongated knob, and an unusual depth adjuster.


----------



## DLK

> Showoff. Lol.
> 
> Actually, my shop was broken into two years ago and they stole every electric tool I had in there, including all of my cordless batteries and the dremel tool kit, as well as a few other things. They left all of the antique iron.
> 
> One day perhaps I ll run into a 66.
> 
> - GlenintheNorth


Looks like the Cast Scratch Stock - Reeder Beading Tool is cheaper then buying a Stanley 66 off of e-bay. But I think its easy enough to just make one see this Garrett Hack video.


----------



## KentInOttawa

bobasaurus - poopikat posted his Jordan in January on the Some Wacky Iron Planes from Europe and Down Under, #3s, #4s and #5s thread (entry #20). I added some info there that I found that may relate the Jordans to earlier Sheltons.


----------



## jmartel

I really enjoy what limited use I've had of my LN Rabbeting block. Need to get building things again so I can use it more. Damn thing took forever to get to me, and by the time it got here, I moved out of my townhouse and didn't have a shop anymore.


----------



## Bertha

Wayne wins. I think I posted this already but I don't see it. I like the rabbeting block for working drawer slides on assembled horizontal divider frames. My 10 1/2 often won't fit in short drawers and the block is perfect.


----------



## chrisstef

Lots of third grade lol in that last sentence. ^


----------



## bandit571

Round-overs, the cordless way…









Jointing an edge on some 1/4" plywood. Plane is a Millers Falls #11. Cleaning up after the bandsaw had cut it to size. 









Works, and doesn't seem to bother the iron..


----------



## bobasaurus

> bobasaurus - poopikat posted his Jordan in January on the Some Wacky Iron Planes from Europe and Down Under, #3s, #4s and #5s thread (entry #20). I added some info there that I found that may relate the Jordans to earlier Sheltons.
> 
> - Kent


Thanks for the information. It's a neat plane, though kind of awkward to setup and adjust.


----------



## TheFridge

So Bob, that's a Saurus plane?


----------



## Bertha

Stef, that's 10 1/2 soft 
wood
Like pine or something


----------



## chrisstef

And 36-38" draw(l)ers?


----------



## WayneC

> Lots of third grade lol in that last sentence. ^
> 
> - chrisstef


Doctor's privilege.


----------



## Marcial

Here's for cultural diversity. Japanese, American and Canadian. Up until 3 years ago, my collection was the Lie-Nielsen 62 and four Japanese planes- the largest one in the "class photo", the two curved ones and the small block plane. Still want several more to round out the collection. I went on a sharpening "lost weekend" , thus the opportunity to take photos of planes and chisels.


----------



## Bertha

Hey Marcial, who's that little block in between the LV and the Eastern on the back row? And who makes that torpedo jointer? You get a lot of use out of that Chisel plane? I never seem to reach for mine. Great collection.


----------



## Marcial

Hey Bertha, the little block is from Bridge City Tools- a HP-9 Dual Angle Block. If you think living near Hida tools would be a drain on your disposable income, try being less than an hour away from BCT. The three may be block planes, but they have very different (at the risk of anthropomorphizing my planes) "personalities" . My Japanese plane with its wide nonadjustable mouth does the rough work. The LV does the tough work and the BCT does the delicate stuff. 
The chisel plane worked as a poor man's shoulder/rabbet plane when I was doing a lot of M&T joinery. I use it a lot less now that I have a Festool domino joiner.








The torpedo jointer is a Veritas #7. Purchased for flattening my new workbench top. When deciding b/w LV and LN, the LV was abetter value and I wanted to try the PM-V11 blades. I'm sufficiently impressed that my subsequent plane purchases have been LV.


----------



## WayneC

Speaking of cutters. Hock is making O-1 LN replacement blades in small volume.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Marcial. I would have never guessed that torpedo was from LV. I worried that block might be a BC and you're right, I wouldn't stand a chance being in close proximity. I can clearly identify it now. I don't care for the techie look but I know people that seriously covet them. Never heard a bad thing about them. It reminds me of guns. I bought 3 Kimbers, always hoping I'd actually like the next one. I hate Kimbers now, although everyone swears by them. I'm kind of the same way with planes, I suppose, and I'm guilty of not considering LV due to the aesthetics that disagree with me. I'm been curious about that tech iron and I'll give them a good look. They say that you can tell a lot about a guy by the car he drives. I'm not sure about that, but I can tell a lot about a guy by a family shot of his most used planes. Your assembly is quite sophisticated and I would presume that the owner is a sophisticated, high skill level woodworker, for what it's worth.

That would be a pretty fun exercise one of these days. Post a single photo of a group of 12 maximum tools that summarizes your work philosophy. Wayne and Smit won't be allowed to post a dozen of the same tool in boxes ;-).


----------



## WayneC

> Wayne and Smit won t be allowed to post a dozen of the same tool in boxes ;-).
> 
> - Bertha


Darn it.


----------



## Bertha

^I've got an idea what Smit's would look like but I have no idea of Wayne's.


----------



## Mosquito

lol that could be an interesting composition


----------



## bandit571

Meh..









All of my users in a row…


----------



## WayneC

I actually don't have that many duplicates..

2 Record 043 with a Luban on the way
2 Record 044
A number of Stanley 45s that need to be rationalized 
3 Stanley 66
2 Stanley 65 spoke shave
3 #2s Other Bench planes have been down sized to a full set 1-8

May have extra braces


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think you hog tied Wayne with restrictions. EDIT: Maybe not!

Can a dozen tools encompass a work philosophy? Sounds like the kind of deep thought Yo excels at.


----------



## mramseyISU

So I've got an overflow from my tool cabinet and I want to build something in my shop to display my extra planes. Nothing too fancy but someplace I can see them. I've got an LVL beam running across the ceiling that I'm thinking of building some simple shelves or just one big long shelf. What are you guys doing with your extras? The cardboard box in the corner of the shop just isn't doing it for me any more.


----------



## Mosquito

> A number of Stanley 45s that need to be rationalized
> 
> - WayneC


*cough*








\

*cough*

(old picture, it's well exceeded that now)


----------



## WayneC

For the record, I have no where near that level of 45 rationalization to do.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There are twelve #45s in that picture, so I guess that's Mos' entry.


----------



## Mosquito

> For the record, I have no where near that level of 45 rationalization to do.
> 
> - WayneC


Right, but what about for the Stanley's? ... eh?... eh?

I'll see myself out

Smitty, technically there are 11, the 12th in that picture is a Keen Kutter K64 ;-)


----------



## GlenintheNorth

> There are twelve #45s in that picture, so I guess that s Mos entry.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Haha!

I only need to rationalize what my wife already knows about.

So does a set of bench planes constitute one tool or ten..?


----------



## bandit571

I have to hide a few in a box…









Can set it out on a shelf and be safe….until someone opens it..









And looks inside..









Ooops..


----------



## WayneC

> So does a set of bench planes constitute one tool or ten..?
> 
> - GlenintheNorth


One. Of course.


----------



## Mosquito

Oh hell then, if a set of planes constitutes one, then I've only got 3 #45s  I only have 3 duplicates by type lol

Or… one set of #45s is 1 plane per iron? lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That's good to know.


----------



## Bertha

All Yo buys is craftsman anyways.


----------



## DLK

Moss I still think you need one 45 for each cutter. Then won't need any wooden molding planes


----------



## Mosquito

I'll do that as long as Wayne gets 1 #55 for every cutter there lol


----------



## donwilwol

A little rehearsal for the NWA show. And no duplicates here either. All Stanley and nothing but Stanley.


----------



## bandit571

Show off….


----------



## Bertha

Don, do you have that Stanley history book? I thought of you while I was reading it. I don't have the title in front of me but if you don't have it, let me know. It's like yellowish orange I think, maybe with a 45 on the front(?)


----------



## JayT

You mean this one, Al?


----------



## donwilwol

I have a couple of the books Al. If this is the one, I have it.


----------



## WayneC

> I ll do that as long as Wayne gets 1 #55 for every cutter there lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Only one?


----------



## duckmilk

Holy cow Don. Are they all sharp and ready for work?


----------



## BillWhite

Don, you're gonna have to get heavy duty springs for the vehicle when ya make that trip.
Bill


----------



## Bertha

Yep. That's the one. Interesting history behind Stanley. I'd hate to be the president b/c you won't be there for long. It's hard to imagine Stanley making the best hinge around. I finally learned what the sweetheart actually meant. I collect Stanley and Scotland, little else.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Very late type 1/early type 2 MF #11. I have never seen this main casting before and thought the model number was cast behind the tote…buuut it is nooooottt! Learned somethin'.

As far as my 12…oh crap. Seriously guys I'm trying to pare down to 50! Give me some real time…


----------



## DLK

So Glen does that mean you don't need a Type 1 MF 11 anymore?


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Well, TECHNICALLY no. But this is in a weird transitional period with some odd parts on it. The knob is Union it looks like (second one I've had with a Union knob…), for example. If one more comes up I'll be all over it, but if a broken type 1 #8 comes up for parts I can replace the things on this that are wrong also.

I'm just happy to be able to prove that they really do exist…


----------



## DLK

Ha Ha Ha. Made me laugh. I thought as much.


----------



## lysdexic

My six most used woodworking tools….I think they are called card scrapers.


----------



## bandit571

First off, this is for Bertha….a #4 that I rehabbed for a friend…









Striped sides and all..








I prefer a different set of planes








Millers Falls No.11….









has a repaired tote, might be a T-2..set it next to a No.9









and a No. 8..









And, finally, a No. 14..









Another view, before I put these away?









The rest of the herd is by Stanley


----------



## duckmilk

Don't leave us hanging Al, what does the sweetheart actually mean?


----------



## ColonelTravis

> A little rehearsal for the NWA show. And no duplicates here either. All Stanley and nothing but Stanley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W


Man, you Northeastern people make me jealous!


----------



## bandit571

SW= Stanley Works. The heart is for a Mr. Hart of the "Front Office" at Stanley…


----------



## theoldfart

Don, I'll be there on the second, hope to see you.


----------



## Marcial

> My six most used woodworking tools….I think they are called card scrapers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lysdexic


Can anyone here produce paper thin ribbons on ikea particle board with their planes?


----------



## TheFridge

No. But I can take some curly maple and a walnut crotch slab and make the first curly maple and walnut French polished pallet.


----------



## Bertha

Bandit provided a way better summary than the book did, Duck.


----------



## waho6o9

Infinity is offering some wooden planes, seems to be of good value,
500.00. The rabbit planes have two positions, one for bull nose work, kinda neat.










https://www.infinitytools.com/hand-tools/hand-planes/bench-planes/7-pc-rabbet-plane-package


----------



## Bertha

They look a bit sketchy to me but that's one hell of a price. I'm waiting for someone to do this with moulders. I figure that as long as the mouth is good, you could galoot a moulder. I was working in the shop last night and it occurred to me…some woodworkers don't own a plane. I was mentally listing things that I would have to do differently if I didn't have planes. I'm pretty sure I'd have to find a new hobby. I don't think power planers and sanders could do it for me again. This set might fit the bill for someone who just wants to look into this whole plane thing that people are going on about.


----------



## waho6o9

I called up Infinity and asked about the materials and they requested I send in an email because I wanted 
to know which metal they used, A1 or O1 etc…

Kinda sketchy no doubt but the price is right.


----------



## DLK

Maybe, but they say on their webpage:

Infinity Cutting Tools is a worldwide distributor of high quality woodworking tools.

I take this to mean that they are not the manufactures only the importers. Thus clerk you spoke to did not know.
Hence they would need to find out the answer then contact you some how. Hence they needed an e-mail or I suppose a phone number.

But for all you know these planes are made in china and hence of suspect quality or made in Chekia and of reasonable quality or made elsewhere. Who knows.

On the other hand they seem to get good reviews. Still hard to say. Are the reviews legit? Buy them and lets us know.


----------



## waho6o9

LOL

I'll think about it.

Okay. I sent an email and will wait to here what they say.


----------



## robertb574

According to the video by Infinity, the planes are made by an European company. A company that has been making tools for over a 100 years. I have some planes similar in appearance made by Ulma and ECE. If memory serves me, their blades are called Chromium blades. The above planes sold by Infinity may have the same kind of blades.


----------



## TheFridge

Ditto bertha on the moulding planes. They cost an arm and a legs for trash where I'm at and different sized rabbeting are the most common.

If someone made a mass produced set of H&Rs that just needed some tinkering I'd probably dive in. Hell. A pair of well made ones are 175$+ remembering offhand.


----------



## bobasaurus

Those infinity planes actually look pretty well made for an unknown brand (for hand tools, at least). Not quite as nice as ECE, but close. Their scrub plane is tempting.


----------



## DLK

> According to the video by Infinity, the planes are made by an European company. A company that has been making tools for over a 100 years. I have some planes similar in appearance made by Ulma and ECE. If memory serves me, their blades are called Chromium blades. The above planes sold by Infinity may have the same kind of blades.
> 
> - Robert Brown


The Aldi work zone chisels are Chromium I wonder if the they are made by the same company. Also I think Narex uses Chromium but it seems the planes made by Narex are metal. But I wonder if there some sub-company of Narex or Ulma or ECE or something making them. It would be interesting to figure this out.


----------



## Bertha

Fridge, I'm not doubting the new moulders are worth it but it's like getting a picture framed. We can all make moulding planes, so what's it worth to you to have someone else frame a picture for you? I can spend money on all kinds of frivolous stuff but I can't bring myself to spend tons of money on something I can make (probably badly, but that's immaterial). Some guys are like that about changing oil.


----------



## bobasaurus

Chromium is typically added to steel to make it corrosion resistant. I don't think it adds much if anything to edge retention. I wonder why they're using it in plane blades, it's typically reserved for stainless steels.


----------



## Tim457

Chromium is added to make stainless steel, but apparently it does more than that too, as in Chromium-vanadium steel. The infinity planes sure do look similar to the ECE stuff.

I too want a good set of molding planes, particularly a small hollow and round set. Part of me wants to stick with a vintage set, I don't even mind if they are not matching as long as they are in good shape. I think it will be a while.


----------



## DanKrager

Isn't chromium one of the harder metals? It's used in honing rouge…

DanK


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Chromium oxide is. Chromium itself is gummy and tough.


----------



## terryR

I hate to stick my foot in my mouth, but these look like crap to me.










Rounded over edges = some dude with a router made them. The wedge sure doesn't appear to support the cutting edge of the iron in the above photo. Just remember, even at this low price, the "tool" is being sold for profit. So, the cheapest materials are used.

I'd hate to see someone put out their hard-earned cash to review these. IMO, better to buy some Hock steel and build your own plane around it. Crisp bevels on the edges, tight fitting wedge, and a maker's mark. Maybe even joinery between the body and sole?

OK, I'm done,


----------



## waho6o9

Excellent points and valid concerns terryR thank you.


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, I venture to say cnc maybe?

Bertha, yep my thoughts exactly. Lots of work and time and finding the right stock involved but doable. If I lived somewhere where they were 5-10$ a piece I'd be all over them. I'll probably buy the Larry Williams video on making moulding planes but man. That really is a commitment.


----------



## DLK

That does look worrisome. Do they have a money back guarantee/ can you buy one try it out?


----------



## WayneC

Mail call for today. Luban 043. First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.


----------



## Mosquito

Sweet Wayne, I look forward to hearing more after you've had a chance to use it some


----------



## donwilwol

I won this today. Wayne said something about being as excited as a 10 year old deer hunter seeing his first buck.


----------



## Buckethead

Is that…. A. Number 1???


----------



## donwilwol

It's an early type 1 Sargent #409. Early enough that the numbers are stamped and not raised behind the frog.


----------



## bobasaurus

That's a neat-looking tote on that little plane, Don.

Here are two I restored this weekend. The first is a J. Miller toothing plane from the mid 1800s with an I. Sorby iron. Flattening the iron actually removed a lot of the teeth grooves, so I re-grooved it crudely with a small cutoff wheel. It actually works great, despite the crude teeth I made:










The second is a German "Steiner" horn-style wood plane. I'm not sure if it's technically a jack or smoother, it does have an adjustable mouth. The sold is lignum, and it was a bear to plane flat. It came with a nasty film finish that was crumbling away. I scraped it all off, sanded, and refinished with danish oil. It works nicely:


----------



## bobasaurus

And, while it's not a plane I also restored one of these pairs of dividers and wanted to show it off:


----------



## waho6o9

Andrew's response to the materials used in their wooden planes mentioned above.
Mr. Gibson gave permission to post his response here:

Hi JB. The bodies of the planes are quarter sawn beech with hornbeam soles.

As for the steel of the irons. The information I have at my fingertips is only that they are a CrV ( chrome vanadium) alloy. I do not have the exact alloy recipe at my disposal, but I will work to track it down. I will say from personal experience the steel sharpens and holds an edge much like O1. If you have used any of the Narex chisels I would say that it is a very similar if not the same alloy.

Andrew Gibson
Infinity Cutting tools
[email protected]
813-881-9090

Thank you Andrew


----------



## bandit571

Random Plane picture…...









Making curlies, or Moxxon TP?









OhioTool Co. No. 0-7 at work…..


----------



## WayneC

> And, while it s not a plane I also restored one of these pairs of dividers and wanted to show it off:
> 
> - bobasaurus


I love old dividers.


----------



## WayneC

Lumberjocks seems to be losing posts this morning. Bought a couple of Bedrocks on the bay this weekend and a small Sargent router plane. Will post some photos when they arrive. My bedrock set will be officially complete.


----------



## WayneC

Video on a kerfing plane if you have not seen one.


----------



## Bertha

I got myself one of those little cameras to look at plane irons during sharpening. And for micro-porn. I was playing around with it and took some pictures of some cherry in my current project. I don't really know what to make of it but here it is.

Here's a photo of the surface straight out of the power planer:










Same board after a 605 with an 01 Hock, 25 degree, no secondary, honed through strop; then 604 similarly equipped, then card scraper:










Now here's a different side of the same face with one pass from a infill panel plane with original iron, sharpened the same way:










Make of it what you will. They're all the same mag and brightness but the distances might not be exact (within a cm of each other, max). I took photos at every stage and the card scraper didn't appreciably change anything following the smoother. The tactile sensation on the wood corresponds to the image, the panel plane producing the glassiest surface.

The purpose of the camera is to put my sharpening confusion to rest. I'm going to create a library of images using all the different sharpening devices I have. I want to see if what I think is superior actually looks superior. I'll probably lose interest in a few weeks but it sounds really interesting in theory. I'll post interesting finds.


----------



## Bertha

I got myself one of those little cameras to look at plane irons during sharpening. And for micro-porn. I was playing around with it and took some pictures of some cherry in my current project. I don't really know what to make of it but here it is.

Here's a photo of the surface straight out of the power planer:










Same board after a 605 with an 01 Hock, 25 degree, no secondary, honed through strop; then 604 similarly equipped, then card scraper:










Now here's a different side of the same face with one pass from a infill panel plane with original iron, sharpened the same way:










Make of it what you will. They're all the same mag and brightness but the distances might not be exact (within a cm of each other, max). I took photos at every stage and the card scraper didn't appreciably change anything following the smoother. The tactile sensation on the wood corresponds to the image, the panel plane producing the glassiest surface.

The purpose of the camera is to put my sharpening confusion to rest. I'm going to create a library of images using all the different sharpening devices I have. I want to see if what I think is superior actually looks superior. I'll probably lose interest in a few weeks but it sounds really interesting in theory. I'll post interesting finds.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sure not sure what I'm seeing, but it is interesting.


----------



## CL810

The wood out of the planer looks compressed. The middle one looks sheared and the last pic looks beautiful. I wonder how the pieces would look after some finish is applied.


----------



## ADN

My new to me Robert Towell dovetail miter plane. Blade is about 17deg, and the mouth is so tight that light does not shine through with the blade installed, not bad for an almost 200 year old plane?

For those that don't know, Robert Towell is believed to have made the first of what we call infill planes, and he was the first to put his name on them.

Like all my infills this is a user, and wow what a user, it can be used as a smoother especially for difficult grain, a shooter or for what it excels at, end grain (miters anyone)

Will keep this on on my long grain shooting board, but have found it also does a great job at cleaning up through dovetails.

Some experts on old English planes believe these were used for veneer work, hand sawed veneer was relatively thick and could have very gnarly grain…but I'm no expert, just love these old planes.

BTW this is my 4th infill that has had between 17-20 angle on the blades, and 3 were from different countries. The planes are smoother, 2 panels and the miter…the miter is not a surprise but the others were.

Some pics


----------



## Bertha

ADN, that is incredible. I don't own a Towell but I've almost pulled the trigger on one a couple of times. Do you think the wedge is original?They seem to be the first to go. I've got a Spiers mitre that I pulled out the other day to shoot a picture frame miter. I'm fascinated by how the infills outperform other planes I own. I haven't come up with a good explanation yet. A nice cupid's bow mitre is on my want list currently.

edit: question mark


----------



## Bertha

Off topic. Where's the big finishing thread here? Can you put tung oil over blo? What's you're best method of stripping wax prior to doing so? I


----------



## ADN

Al:

Yea do believe the wedge is original as it has a crack almost down the middle….good thing is it seems solid, and it reduces the price enough that my offer was acceptable ;-)

Don't know if the iron is original but can tell it's been with the plane for a long, long time, and the sides are square, I've passed on a couple that did not have at least one square side.

Want a Chariot plane next, or a small 13" panel plane, at least what we call panel planes….but would also like a later model miter plane, one with a screw tightening cap…

Off topic: yes one can use tung oil over BLO, given it's good and dry. One of my favorite plane finishes is base coat of BLO then wait a few days and start putting on coats of Tru-oil

The BLO base keeps the wood from soaking up the Tru-oil

Andy


----------



## DLK

But don't put BLO over tung oil!

How does paste wax fair over tung oil?


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, guys. I figured it was fine but I hate finishing, so I defer to the experts. Briwax goes perfectly over low gloss tung, in my experience. I haven't fooled with any of the glossier ones. I debated using tung instead of BLO on my sideboard but I'd already done a project in tung and wanted to try something different. I like the way it turned out but the top is very, very dull. Maybe the BLO wasn't totally dry before I waxed it. I don't mind it so much b/c you can see the tooling better but a semi-glossy top is kind of "expected", I guess.


----------



## Bertha

Andy, that's how I got my Spiers. It's got a chunk out of the bun. The seller seemed nervous to send a photo of the mouth but it ended up being tight, although not as tight as yours. I think it's pretty uncommon to see a Towell in that kind of shape. You're very lucky to have that plane.

Get the panel plane and get the best one you can. I recommend Spiers, mostly because I prefer Scottish planes. I've had sellers try to deceive me on the dovetailed sole. If you clean/photo it just right, a non-dovetailed can appear as dovetailed. Also, I've had Ebay restrict two shoulder planes that I'd already paid for. I got my money back but I watched the auction for days and days. The seller thinks it's something about "rosewood" in the declaration. If you score one, tell them not to advertise any exotic wood when they ship it. My 2c.


----------



## ADN

Al:

Yea my supposition is that your BLO was not completely dry….thin my wax with a little mineral spirits, and use 0000
steel wool for the first application in most cases. Use wax over BLO a lot.

Don: Wax over Tung oil for anything nice….

Great info on the rosewood, a lot of my stuff comes from overseas….Don't have any infill shoulder planes, love the way they look but each one that interested me had too much wear, the mouths were huge, and I don't buy unless it's a good user.

On the panels, my preference is a dovetailed but the overall condition is the deciding factor for me. Have 2 large panels, one is a Mathieson and the other is a Howarth.

Think I'm going to buy a dovetail Jointer kit, 27" long, have thought about getting one for a long time but did not have a source for the kind of wood that I deemed it required. Have overcome the wood issue, thanks to a fellow LJ member, to which I give my heartfelt thanks!










Have a couple of offers pending, one is on a Spiers smoother another is a Spiers panel….

Andy


----------



## WayneC

Looks beautiful Andy. I should stop looking cause that leads to wanting… LOL


----------



## jmartel

Andy, what jointer kit are you going to buy?


----------



## DLK

You know I read tung oil but my head said * tru-oil*. Poa would call this senility.

So …. I meant to say don't put tru-oil over blo and to ask:

"Can you put paste wax on tru-oil?"


----------



## ADN

St James has a kit that I guess has to be special order?

This kit has the Norris type adjuster and is 27 inches long, sides of the one I'm interested in are brass and the sole is of course steel.

Of course one can do without the Norris adjuster, in fact rarely use it on my smoothers that have it, just thought it would be nice on a Jointer….

Have a friend in England that looks out for planes for me but doubt he'll find an infill Jointer that I could afford


Don: Almost all my infills are finished with Tru-oil over BLO and then with wax. Many of my gun stocks have the same. I do let the Tru-oil completely dry and then wet sand coat, dry, wet sand, wax…..

Andy


----------



## Bertha

Plane porn. I considered a kit but I argued it represents $500 toward one I really want. My infill list isn't really that long either. There's a few Prestons I've really got my eye on. I was in Scotland last May in full infill mode and didn't find anything worth having. They're all over in England by now.

My tools have a frankencoat. I shave beeswax (and a little dark HUT polish) into turpentine with a splash of BLO. I let it sit on the windowsill for a month or so. It smells like death but the tool feels wonderful. It seems to hold up pretty well. My last quart size batch has had all manner of crap added to it. A little paraffin, some carnuba here, some raw comb there, pretty much anything "waxy". Works great but no telling what carcinogens lurk.


----------



## WayneC

I have a couple of preston spoke shaves. I want more Preston. I would love to go tool hunting in the UK.


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, I didn't have the luck you might imagine hitting run of the mill antique stores. More saws than anything. I tried to find one large one antique tool joint but I was unsuccessful. The building at the address looked like that on Google but it looked more like a shipping warehouse. I haven't found anything that can compete with Maine. Most of my Preston was purchased there, for some reason. Boat building? Of course, there are some incredible auction houses in the UK. Oh yeah, and Ebay. If you can get past all the bots, the shipping, and restrictions, Ebay really does offer some very fine tools.

Unfortunately, people are on to Preston shoulder planes. My max bid turns into a joke over the last 5 minutes of auction. I've got a handful of Preston moulders and shaves. I've got a ambi side trimmer that I'm quite fond of. The only infill I've ever seen on the shelf was gunmetal and they knew what they had. However, I got a beader for $30 once. Never know.


----------



## WayneC

I was thinking boot sales. 

My Preston


----------



## bobasaurus

Andy, I've considered getting that kit before. Please keep us updated if you buy and build it. Someday I'll be a better blacksmith and try forging damascus to make an infill with (if my measly arms can stand it). The tricky part is surface grinding.


----------



## ADN

Bob: I will, have been considering it for over a year, the Jointer size infills are out there but most start at >2k and go much higher, so I have given up on finding one in the wild. Plus like I said, now I've got the wood to make it look right…..

Al: Hear ya loud and clear, the money for a kit goes a long ways towards the real thing, and that was my position looking for an infill miter plane, most good miter plane kits start at $500 without wood. May talk myself out of getting the Jointer kit or may see a have to have Spiers,....

Still have a couple of pending deals in the works and one of them, a dovetail panel plane, needs considerable work, so they may take my money and my time…

Andy


----------



## bandit571

Infills are a bit too pricey for me…
However…









This was working a little too well, today…









So was the Stanley SW No.45…..cutting a beaded edge..









Tends to clog up, though..









As for a Wards #78 ?









It got "fired" today. Neither the depth stop, nor the fence would hold their settings….


----------



## Bertha

Nice bead, Bandit. My 45 is a clogger on soft wood, too. The Stanley 78 is a very under-rated tool, in my opinion. I've been trying to reach for moulders. If I have the one I want, I force myself to tune and sharpen it. I've got a long way to go and I now only buy ones that are pretty close to ready.

I'm considering building a new shop in the near future. Considering. If I do, I'm putting in a metalworking room. If I put in a metalworking room, I'm getting a battleship surface grinder. If it weighs less than 1000 pounds and I don't need a crane to move it, then I'm not interested. If I could retire, I would make infill planes. No doubt about that.


----------



## bandit571

Thinking about cone-ing the ends of thos thumbscrews on the 78…..right now,I almost need a pair of pliers to crank them down enough to hold their setting…..but, at least I was able to adjust the spur, without losing the bolt…









The depth stop…didn't hold…









Neither did the fence…









It's thumbscrew is a bit too delicate to crank too hard on…
Maybe add a point-like end to them. Not sure about the depth stop, might need a lock washer…


----------



## DanKrager

I've not had any trouble with fence or depth stop slipping. There must be some strong forces on them to make them move. Lighten up the touch a bit? Also, if coning doesn't work, and it should, roughen up the binding surfaces a tad.

DanK


----------



## duckmilk

I agree on the pleasant shape of the tote on that plane Don. Does it feel good to the hand and is it different than the later ones?

Nice Allen, I love those old dividers. Can you make one out of bicycle chain? Kidding of course


----------



## onoitsmatt

I've picked up this 22" wood jointer plane and found it has a bit of a twist.










I plan to use a slab of granite with some 120 grit paper to flatten it but am concerned about the geometry of the mouth when doing this. If, say, the left side of the sole is getting more material removed, it is going to make that side of the mouth bigger while leaving the right side of the mouth its original size.

So is there a way to get this twist out without having an irregular shaped mouth?

Also, thinking about adding a handle and use this for a shooting plane. If I were to do that, is there an optimal placement for the handle?


----------



## WayneC

A metal shop would be nice. So many things to do so little time.


----------



## ADN

Matt:

Had one with a similar problem, winding sticks, another Jointer, 4 1/2 smoother, block plane, straight edge, and spoke shave was the solution.

Took a little time and started with my spoke shave, removed the high corners, then hit any high spots with the block plane, then smoother, and of course the Jointer to finish up….

Only had to remove a whisper around the mouth of mine in the end….but don't know how bad yours is.

If you want to use sandpaper and flat surface, would still recommend starting with winding sticks, and something with a blade to take down the high spots prior to the sandpaper, only use it lightly, as the final step…

Love the feel of those old wood Jointers, use mine on almost every project.

Mine in use:










Best of luck,
Andy


----------



## Bertha

Hey, you jokers see anything good in here (besides the 248(?))? I'm at work and I can't see the picture well.


----------



## ADN

Looks like parts, parts, and parts ;-) Really can't see the stuff well enough to give a more in depth opinion..


----------



## Mosquito

looks like a Craftsman, Fulton, or Sargent (all Sargent made) Combination plane on the left, a #46 next to it (with the more expensive skate mounted fence missing), a type 1-4 #45 next to that, a type 12+ #45 missing skate and rods next to that, a 48/49 missing the fence on the far right. And another type 1-4 #45 in the foreground missing a fence. A pair of fences to #78's or similar, a spare #46 sliding skate, and I'm not quite sure on the item in the middle of the front…


----------



## WayneC

So Mos, you're saying no?


----------



## Mosquito

Nothing in it for me, but it's all in what a person is looking for


----------



## bandit571

Bead work getting done….









Takes a few passes with a Stanley 45..









Not too hateful?


----------



## onoitsmatt

Thanks for the input, Andy. That approach makes a lot of sense. Any advice on a shooting handle location or should I try using it without an auxiliary handle and see how it goes?

This one has a gargantuan iron on it that's labeled as Sandusky Tool Co. Looking forward to putting it to use.


----------



## DLK

Bertha. I may be interested in the 78 fences if you would sell them very cheap or will trade.


----------



## bandit571

Al: Just a pile of rusty junk…better send it to me for proper disposal…..


----------



## terryR

Someone on FB posted a busted 45 which they converted into an adjustable kerfing saw. Love the idea. Cannot have enough vintage parts…buy them all.

I hope to have a dovetailed infill in my shop soon!


----------



## WayneC

That looks like fun.

Which forum in Facebook did they post the Modified 45 kerfing plane?


----------



## terryR

I believe it was Handplane Building….

edit, Unplugged Woodworkers forum. Author states this is a prototype, but works well. Hard to make out details from the photo, but more promised with the next build.


----------



## WayneC

Awesome I will have to check it out. For those that are on Facebook. There are a number of hand tool forums. A few set up by Don.


----------



## DanKrager

I've given some non-serious thought to adding a kerf blade to a 45. Seems like it would be quite simple. So, Al, if you buy the lot I'd take one of the 45 bodies, or the 46 stuff.

DanK


----------



## BlasterStumps

Just followed up on an auction of a 22" wooden plane to see what the final price was. It was an old plane not new. I see it went for $55 plus shipping and handling. Really?


----------



## WayneC

> Just followed up on an auction of a 22" wooden plane to see what the final price was. It was an old plane not new. I see it went for $55 plus shipping and handling. Really?
> 
> - BlasterStumps


Two ways to look at it. Think about what all your planes are worth.


----------



## onoitsmatt

> Just followed up on an auction of a 22" wooden plane to see what the final price was. It was an old plane not new. I see it went for $55 plus shipping and handling. Really?
> 
> - BlasterStumps


Nice. I think I paid $12 for mine.


----------



## Tim457

> A metal shop would be nice. So many things to do so little time.
> 
> - WayneC


I think I've come to the conclusion that even though I want a metal shop, I wouldn't use it quite enough, so what I really want is someone I know to have a metal shop that I can use whenever I want.  Though I may consider a high quality table top lathe a little larger than jewelers size. I figure I could make a lot of parts for woodworking tools and projects with that.


----------



## Tim457

> I ve picked up this 22" wood jointer plane and found it has a bit of a twist.
> 
> So is there a way to get this twist out without having an irregular shaped mouth?
> - onoitsmatt


Basically like was already said, but if you take a sideways line at the mouth as your reference point for flat and correct the twist in front of that and behind, you'll take a minimal amount off the mouth. Eventually after use having to joint the sole will make the mouth wider and you'll have to add a patch or new sole anyway.


----------



## onoitsmatt

Thanks Tim and Andy. I was able to use a block plane and take down the high corners. It's relatively flat now, and managed to avoid the mouth, so will joint the sole with sandpaper on granite and hopefully get it flat without removing much material from the mouth area. I think it's going to work out really well. I appreciate your input. I love this forum!


----------



## mramseyISU

> A metal shop would be nice. So many things to do so little time.
> 
> - WayneC
> 
> I think I ve come to the conclusion that even though I want a metal shop, I wouldn t use it quite enough, so what I really want is someone I know to have a metal shop that I can use whenever I want.  Though I may consider a high quality table top lathe a little larger than jewelers size. I figure I could make a lot of parts for woodworking tools and projects with that.
> 
> - Tim


I'd really like a small vertical mill but most of the small ones are garbage. I think it would be pretty handy for making some dovetailed infill planes without having to use a hacksaw and file.


----------



## WayneC

> I ve given some non-serious thought to adding a kerf blade to a 45. Seems like it would be quite simple. So, Al, if you buy the lot I d take one of the 45 bodies, or the 46 stuff.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


This is how it is done on the Luban

Hardware


















Two holes in the fence for mounting


----------



## DanKrager

Yes I saw that in first post and was re-inspired. Thanks for the detail.

DanK


----------



## WayneC

The 45 mod on Facebook looks like a pretty good option as well. I'll get a link


----------



## WayneC

Here is a link to the Stanley 45 Kerfing modification on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/213418935481974/permalink/814041902086338/


----------



## WayneC

Also Don's Handplane group on Facebook is now over 10K members.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1410047249324398/


----------



## BlasterStumps

This tool was fun to make. I used it a couple times so far. Probably should have used thinner saw plate.


----------



## WayneC

Awesome build.


----------



## WayneC

I liked this build as well…


----------



## bandit571

Traded off a Stanley "Made in England" BLUE #4 and a Craftsman #4, the kind with the grooved sides….

And came home with these two ..









The Stanley is still made in England, but the colour is now black, and is a No.4c









The Millers Falls is a No.9, but has a smooth sole.









And a back view of the Stanley…









Maybe call this an "upgrade" from what I had?
May take a day off, to rehab these two…..


----------



## WayneC

Does the Stanley have three patent dates?


----------



## bandit571

Nope, Just a Made in England, and the model number.


----------



## ADN

Another beautiful piece of rosewood,...used some of the last piece to make some missing knobs, and a couple of patches.

Contacted St James about getting the 27" Norris type dovetail kit, says it should be ready soon…

Building this Jointer is going to be a challenge for me, and I don't want to mess it up…...










Andy

Edited to clear up the ramblings


----------



## bobasaurus

That's a great piece of rosewood. What variety is it? Love seeing the infill in action.


----------



## TheFridge

JAck has a huge slab of cocobolo I'll at least ask about a chunk as well


----------



## realcowtown_eric

The primary rule for tractor collectors is to never put your tractors in a row…..

One day I put all my 45's in a pile and got scared. I remember back in the 80's when 55's were just south of `1k$...A coupla years ago I had a bundled 45/55 (typical one blade) fs at 150 and I ended up takin them home.

Eric


----------



## DLK

What? So many questions. Why not put tractors in a row? Why did 55's cost so much in the 80's? Is this a real post?


----------



## Tim457

I had heard $700-800 for 55s but the guy didn't say exactly how long ago. I thought he might have been BSing a little. No joke hear though, I've heard Eric say similar before. Don't put them in a row because then the wife can see how many you have maybe?


----------



## bandit571

Tractors in a row?









all they do is just rust away….


----------



## ADN

> That s a great piece of rosewood. What variety is it? Love seeing the infill in action.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Bob: l'm not capable of identifying the type, it certainly planes, produces shavings, like rosewood from very old Stanley planes I've worked on. However it's not as dense as the stuff that is almost Ebony.

Thanks much Fridge,

Andy


----------



## bandit571

A little research into that No. 9 I traded for yesterday…..seems to be a Type 4. Seems to be cleaning up nicely..









Maybe a 1955 model?









Frog is black, instead of red, lever cap still looks like old..









Iron has a Tool Steel stamp above the triangle logo. Bolts for the handles have Brass nuts. Edge of the iron almost looked like it was a factory grind…..not much wear, if any. Plane maybe have just sat on a shelf for all this time?


----------



## bandit571

Stanley Model number G12-004. Iron is stamped with the clipped corner box logo, Made in England, and has the sharpening diagram..25 degrees. Has "BAILEY" behind the knob. Brass nuts on the steel shafts for the handles, with a washer under them.

Right side of the body is very rough…..whether from Stanley or mis-use. Will smooth that out when I rehab the plane. Same with the grooved sole, right side is very rough….flattening may improve that as well. Lever on the lever cap has a "C" and a 23 stamped to the underside.

We'll try the rehab, and see what turns up, on both of these "Trade Planes"


----------



## BlasterStumps

That Millers Falls 9 should clean up real nice. That's a nice one. Love the wood on the Millers Falls of that era. I have a bigger brother to that 9. Mine was made about 1967. It's a 22C. I had to dust it for the picture. It still has the original grease on the blade and frog.


----------



## planepassion

> The torpedo jointer is a Veritas #7. Purchased for flattening my new workbench top. When deciding b/w LV and LN, the LV was abetter value and I wanted to try the PM-V11 blades. I m sufficiently impressed that my subsequent plane purchases have been LV.
> 
> - Marcial


Marcial, when you say "sufficiently impressed" could you elaborate more on specifics? I'm mulling over a choice between the Veritas and LN #7 and would welcome your thoughts.


----------



## TheFridge

Veritas is about about innovation and value. I've heard nothing but great things about their pm-v11 irons and chisels. They don't have a traditional style and that turns some people off. I have a skew rabbet block. It's very well made.

LN is all about doing something traditional with the machining and materials available today. I myself consider them to be the best user tools to be bought. Huge fan of them. Love the chisels and high angle frogs.

Either isn't cheap in the end.


----------



## ADN

I'm with Fridge on this one, LV is outstanding, but almost always find myself going for the LN when I purchase a new plane.

Really like the LV shooting board plane, but went for the LN 51, also think the LV miter plane is fantastic but, I'm on the build list for a LN #9…..just got word that LN is not going to build anymore #9s after this run so the LV will have the market with the miter.

The LV plow planes lg & sm are the ones to get if buying new, LV did their homework there and left LN in the dust….LN has been showing a prototype for years now I think.

With all that said, one cannot go wrong with anything LV…..

Regards,
Andy


----------



## nakmuay

> Here is a link to the Stanley 45 Kerfing modification on Facebook.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/213418935481974/permalink/814041902086338/
> 
> - WayneC


It seem a little bit of overkill for my liking, I just filed some aluminum blocks and riveted them to an old saw blade


























Mines an old Sigley not a 45, but you get the idea. Took less than an hour and works great


----------



## TheFridge

LV marking gear is the tits.


----------



## bandit571

I'll keep my 45 as is….









need it for dados, anyway..









As for the two "trade-in planes", got the british Stanley almost done today..









This side was a little rough, the grooved bottom was almost as rough..









Almost got it all….iron and chipbreaker needed some work, but..









Oops, just remembered..I forgot to strop the iron…...


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Bandit - yup type 4, 55-late 60s to early 70s.

Blaster's 22C is the same type.

Last of the good ones. They'll serve great.


----------



## ADN

Kerfing plane:

Plow plane with a shop made, (grind it to size) blade that's custom fit to your rip saw…..just about any old plow plane will suffice:










Andy


----------



## KentInOttawa

>


*nakmuay*

That's an ingenious solution. Did you do anything special to keep the blade from sliding side to side when in use?


----------



## nakmuay

Nope you might not be able to see properly, but the blade is gripped between the skate and the plane body. To stop it sliding back and forward, I just clamped everything together before I drilled my holes and riveted the blade. If you take a little bit of time, it should be a pretty close fit








It's a really easy make. The blade was an old panel Saw I cut down, the blocks were sone 1/4 alu I had, but you could use hard wood and screws I'll bet


----------



## Bertha

ADN's got some friggin planes.

This is unfortunate here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spiers-Ayr-handled-coffin-shaped-infill-wood-smoothing-plane-screw-sides-B-/401284933142?hash=item5d6e722616:g:dWIAAOSwWxNYuKAU


----------



## ADN

Al:

That's just sick right there…..followed that link and will have nightmares forever!


----------



## DanKrager

I like naknuay's solution much better than the clunky one in the video. I wonder if a fixed pin in one end and an eccentric head bolt in the other end replacing the fixed blocks would work too? The eccentric would allow a locking cam action to hold the blade in a little bit of tension. Using the skate for support is clever.

Looking at ADN's picture I can't help wondering if that is an even better solution. I'm sure gonna try this probably using a 46 even if I have to make a blade. Have to check kerf vs skate measurements.

The single blade solution would be easier to match kerf widths made by different rip saws. Just how important is a good match?

DanK


----------



## Marcial

> The torpedo jointer is a Veritas #7. Purchased for flattening my new workbench top. When deciding b/w LV and LN, the LV was abetter value and I wanted to try the PM-V11 blades. I m sufficiently impressed that my subsequent plane purchases have been LV.
> 
> - Marcial
> 
> Marcial, when you say "sufficiently impressed" could you elaborate more on specifics? I m mulling over a choice between the Veritas and LN #7 and would welcome your thoughts.
> 
> - Brad


Brad- my only western plane at the time I purchased the LV #7 was a LN#62. The LN is a great plane, but the blade suffered a bit in comparison to the Japanese blades. Not a quantum difference, but enough that I seldom used it. Japanese planes, however, are not designed for long board planning and I had a 8ft long maple and oal workbench top that required hand planning as it was too heavy to practically haul it to a sander that was up to the task. The LV#7 was able to accomplish this task right out the box. I sharpened the blade 4 months after initial use. Got a mirror finish on the back with minimal effort and the blade is as sharp as my Japanese blades. I subsequently purchased 2 more LV planes and use the western planes much more now. I do like the aesthetics of the LN a bit more, but b/w the slightly lower LV price and the quality of the PM-V11 blades the LV wins overall.


----------



## ADN

DanK:

Have a 3.5 TPI rip that is used for most of my resawing so only needed to get down to about .070 for that kerf, have an old wood plow that I made a .050 blade for and that's about as small as the hardware will go without major work.

But it's simple and works well, BTW that's the same board from my kerf picture above:










Andy


----------



## TheFridge

Did someone take a beltsander to that spiers?


----------



## bandit571

Plane No.2 has been rehabbed today..









made some shavings..









So, now I have a pair of No. 9s in the shop..









One is a might older than the other..









Not too bad?


----------



## ADN

Really like that red striped tote, Millers Falls, made some great planes….never collected Bedrocks, they always seemed a bit too expensive, and if I had it to do over again, my old standard Stanley bench planes would be Millers Falls.

Good job on the refurbishment….

Andy


----------



## ADN

All of my infill planes but 2, were like half breed, 3 legged, flea bitten dogs at the adoption pound, they look horrible and no one would even look at them…. at Christmas, birthday, etc…might get to order a Lie Nielsen or something, and this year I ordered 3 new planes, 2 LN and a Steve Voigt.

Well still waiting on the LN order, but the Steve Voigt came today! Wow what a great little smoother, can even use it with one hand. Steve does great work!

Here are a couple of shots:




























Regards,
Andy


----------



## WayneC

> It seem a little bit of overkill for my liking, I just filed some aluminum blocks and riveted them to an old saw blade
> 
> Mines an old Sigley not a 45, but you get the idea. Took less than an hour and works great
> 
> - nakmuay


That's really slick.


----------



## terryR

Andy, that is a lovely smoother!


----------



## ADN

Anyone have a Stanley no 39 in 3/4 they want to sell? might also consider a 3/8

Don't need fancy just a decent user….

Also looking for a no 48 and a no 79 (with fence), again just plain old users…don't care if they are cleaned up, just as long as the appear to be ok

Just trying to round out my herd of users, tried of the EBay hit and miss gamble…

Might do some trading if you are looking for something specific in return?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Tim457

> Kerfing plane:
> 
> Plow plane with a shop made, (grind it to size) blade that s custom fit to your rip saw…..just about any old plow plane will suffice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy
> 
> - ADN


I knew that had to work! Tom Fidgen said he had tried it but didn't have any luck, and I didn't have time to test much to see if I could prove him wrong. I bet the narrow plow blade works much faster than a kerfing plane too.


----------



## TheFridge

That kerfer is fantastic.


----------



## ADN

Even got it to work in an old wooden plow…..tried it on a couple, but one the skirt was too thick.

Simple and quick to make a shallow kerf,....have to slow dow if you want the kerf in end grain. Did make my kerf a little wider than my saw blade, but to each his own….

Regards,
Andy


----------



## ColonelTravis

Andy, real nice smoother. I've never used a coffin plane. How does it differ in use to traditional metal?


----------



## ADN

COL:
It glides on the wood, a very different tactile response, plus Steve custom builds them based on the width of your hand, so it just fits. The ergonomics are better, because the body mechanics of use are different.

If you've never used a plane without a depth/lat adjuster, it will take a little practice, but then you'll wonder why other planes have them…I use my plane hammer for the lateral on all my planes.

Just a pleasure to use, it is now my dedicated bench smoother, and really can be used one handed for many things. The plane iron is 1 3/4" set at 47 deg, I thing that's his standard configuration.

Plus it's about the same price as a LN….

Regards,
Andy


----------



## bobasaurus

Andy, that Voigt is ridiculously nice.


----------



## DLK

Very inspirational Andy. Makes me want to put my wooden planes into service. I find without the depth adjuster they are a bit touchy to tap the blade into place. But once its in tune. They just sing.


----------



## ADN

Don:

Understand, one just has to test different hammers, ended up making me one, most store bought were too heavy, or not heavy enough, too short, too long…...

Makes one feel like Goldilocks!

I intermix my wood planes with my metal planes for almost everything.

Have an Ohio tool double iron smoother, but it need work, can plane with it but not something I want to use…

Have a wooden Jack that's has a worn mouth, beautiful rosewood, ship builders plane, that I use as a hogging plane.

An old wooden Jointer that's the first jointer I use on any wood prep…

A West German made standard angle block, that I use as a small smoother, wish it was as comfy as my Voigt, it lives wth my LN 102 on the bench

A highly prized Preston Bager, looks like a Jack at first glance, until one notices the raised side and skewed iron, it's great for raised panels, or as a left handed shooting plane.

Plus a collection of molding planes, not enough, need more moldering planes ;-) my old wood Filister cuts all the end Dado's… wish I had a moving fillister in each size, but wooden ones in working order are hard to come by.

Will be adding a Voigt Jack in the near future!

Regards to all,
Andy


----------



## DLK

Interesting thoughts on the adjustment hammers. I use two a brass one that Terry made and a tiny steel ballpeen I suspect jewelers hammer. POA I think has a trick using feeler gauges.


----------



## WayneC

If anyone is interested in a Luban. Looks like Walter is organizing another group buy.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1410047249324398/permalink/1787208808274905/


----------



## WhoMe

> If anyone is interested in a Luban. Looks like Walter is organizing another group buy.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1410047249324398/permalink/1787208808274905/
> 
> - WayneC


Looked at it, no mention of price. I'm unable to spend the money but was curious.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I have a 1 1/4" skewed woodie rabbet, some type of ogee molding plane, two transitional jointers, and transitional smoother, and a Sandusky double iron #3 coffin smoother. Oh, and a razee shelfsitter and some other jack size woodie. I've used the ogee.

....

Probably should at least give the Sandusky a run since it's in great shape with a full iron, and the big jointer. Those Siegley StS irons are monstrous…


----------



## bandit571

Gave a couple woodies a test run..









One of the Trans jointer planes, Stanley #28, and..









Stanley #31. 
Sizes..









Iron bodies are a Stanley No.7c, type 9, and a Stanley No. 6c, type 10

A bit distracting, when the shaving shoots straight up, and wraps around the wrist..









All four of those planes have the same width irons, and all are original irons.


----------



## FoundSheep

I figured I've been lurking long enough to add some contribution. These are the planes I think are gorgeous, not sure if Scott Meek has been mentioned before.


----------



## ColonelTravis

I'm a fan of Scott Meek planes, never seen one in person. Would love to try one.

Andy - thanks for that info.


----------



## FoundSheep

I got to talk with him at one of the Lie-Nielsen tool events. He has a video for how to make one of his planes.


----------



## TheFridge

I have the Larry Williams DVD coming "How to Make Side Escapement molding planes". It would be awesome to make cheap molding planes.


----------



## Tim457

I need to get that DVD and some floats and have a try at it. Seems like it would take a lot of practice to get to a high enough skill level to have them work well, but it would be fun.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Fridge I've also got that DVD and the one from Matt Bickford about how to use hollows and rounds from L-N. Those two will get you going a long way.

Tim - I made two floats and hated it. Not a strong dislike. A real hate. I'm glad I have them and if you want to make these wood planes they are necessary and work well. I hate (again) to discourage anyone from making their own tools. I'd be interested in meeting anyone who liked making plane floats! Went through 7-8 files? I don't know. All I know is that I had a small pile of them and now I don't.


----------



## Mosquito

I have both of the above DVDs and have yet to make any molding planes as time hasn't allowed it yet lol


----------



## terryR

It's not a mouldy plane, but this one is done. Learned a lot! Mostly that the order of what is carved out is important to the fiished results. This guy could use a slightly larger throat for shavings to pass, but I'm calling it quits with the soft maple and looking for something dense.

FWIW, I used every float, file, and rasp I own.


----------



## TheFridge

Well I'm going to start with something domestic with similar characteristics like American beech or really whatever I can get my hands on. I'm gonna go with machinery to bang them out. I want to see how cheap and fast I can make a set of evens. Strictly users with some of the touches like chamfers and whatnot by hand but mainly to put a set of users together. Not gonna be too picky with grain selection to begin. I think the irons will give me more trouble than anything. My hope is to get a set of evens up to say 1-1/2 with either the hollow or round and I can fill in the gaps by using one to make the other.

Anything considered heirloom would be with the best stock after experience is accrued.

That's that plan without doing a thing but ordering a DVD. But hey. I have high hopes 

That is fantastic terry


----------



## 33706

Nice plane, Terry! Did you say what that iron was?


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys.

I made the iron from 3/16" O1


----------



## Mosquito

Fridge, my aspirations are similar lol

Terry, sweet smoother! I like making bench planes, but digging out the throat and bed and everything is a tediously slow process.

Could you just wait for the throat to open up with wear or is the angle too close to matching the bed angle for that to happen?

When I've made planes I usually cut the mouth so that the iron won't actually make it out, and then sand the bottom until it's just barely opened up for the iron.


----------



## Tim457

That is fantastic work sir. Did you start over after curving the wrong side? And for the curious, what is the right order you figured out how to do it in?

Fridge I think that plan would work.

Yeah, Colonel, I remembered your story on that and definitely wasn't planning on making the floats. Buy those to make the planes was the plan.


----------



## TheFridge

We will see before long Tim  I hope so

If i need floats I'll probably just suck it up and buy the planemakers floats from LN. Not like I don't own stock in them already.


----------



## Mosquito

The LN floats aren't bad, though I found mine to benefit greatly from a sharpening, as they didn't come all that sharp. Unlike other things they're not sharpened after heat treating, so they're still all covered in the black scale


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah the cranked neck I have works ok. Never thought about sharpening it though. Will have to give it a shot.l


----------



## DLK

How do you sharpen them. triangle File? Diamond Paddle, Sandpaper, triangle stone file?


----------



## Mosquito

triangle file, just like a saw tooth


----------



## terryR

Tim, I chopped off most of the front, then added the bevels. But, some of the roundover remains. Oh well…I learned. That was the intent. I have planes to use. LoL!

MOS, I think the wear is the critical part, and saw some video that explained it was shaped differently on these planes as opposed to a Krenov. I spent tons of time filing the wear open. Very tedious.

I THINK leaving the cheeks that hold the wedge for last is the way to go? Like this?










Edit, I've ordered a book on planemaking from Bill Carter in London for more tips. Love to chop mortices, so will plan to make a few of these smoothers.


----------



## terryR

This side view of the plane is how i've laid out the bedding, etc. Note the small space in front of the wedge, marked W, and how it angles upwards towards the iron instead of towards the toe of the plane. As Mos said. That spot is tough to get to.










I love this ish.


----------



## Tim457

That is all kinds of awesome, Terry, thanks.

I think I've seen a Lie Nielsen video with Larry Williams on sharpening floats, but that looks like a good channel, Mos. Thanks.


----------



## FoundSheep

Very nice Terry. Defining an inspiration. Have you made a Krenov one? I'm curious how they compare.


----------



## terryR

Yes, I've made a few Krenov-style. The main difference, the way I understand as a newbie, is the absense of the wear area on a Krenov. So, as the plane's base is worn away, a Krenov mouth will widen faster than what I'm trying to copy.

In actual use, I'm not skilled enough as a maker to see any difference in shavings. Honestly, I'm so unskilled that I'm lucky there are so few other makers here to point out my slop.  But, I promise to try harder next time as usual.


----------



## bandit571

Labels, anyone?









"Craftsman" on the handle..









and in brass on the lever cap…..Sold at Sears, made by Millers Falls. Stamped into the left side: No. 3C bb

This is a #3 sized, smooth soled plane. What Millers Falls would call a No.8


----------



## DLK

> triangle file, just like a saw tooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


Great video. Thanks.


----------



## Mosquito

Terry, I don't think there's really much of a difference in use between "traditional" and Krenov style. A sharp iron is a sharp iron.

To me, the biggest difference between a traditional vs Krenov style is that a Krenov style plane is WAY easier to make.

I haven't done a full on traditional style plane yet (out of one solid block), but I've made a couple hybrid traditional (2 and 3 piece laminated). Between the two, I'd much rather do a 3-piece laminated plane body if I were going to use abutments rather than a cross pin (a la krenov).

For visual reference, this is what I mean by 2 piece and 3 piece (ok, technically 4 piece, but you get what I mean):


----------



## ColonelTravis

Terry that's an awesome little smoother.


----------



## TheFridge

Just binged watched that molding plane making DVD. Pretty good. It made a lot of sense. Thought I could get away without a bunch of floats. I think I'm probably wrong. The mortise and shaping the iron is the time consuming part.


----------



## donwilwol

> Labels, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Craftsman" on the handle..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in brass on the lever cap…..Sold at Sears, made by Millers Falls. Stamped into the left side: No. 3C bb
> 
> This is a #3 sized, smooth soled plane. What Millers Falls would call a No.8
> 
> - bandit571


That cap has been replaced I believe. Millers Falls did not make the brass badged Craftsman. That was a Sargent thing.


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't by me. It is brass COLOURED, but not the Sargent brass insert. And, doesn't sargent stamp a number under the lever cap? This one is plain under the lever cap. In fact, other than the ribs along the sides, and where it meets the iron, nothing else to be seen.

So, why would a Craftsman labeled plane have a different Craftsman logo lever cap? And, made by two very different makers? As far as I can tell, everything on this little #3 sized plane is original to that plane.


----------



## ADN

Mos:

Outstanding job! Need you to make a tote or two for me!

Really like the looks of that plane….

Andy



> Terry, I don t think there s really much of a difference in use between "traditional" and Krenov style. A sharp iron is a sharp iron.
> 
> To me, the biggest difference between a traditional vs Krenov style is that a Krenov style plane is WAY easier to make.
> 
> I haven t done a full on traditional style plane yet (out of one solid block), but I ve made a couple hybrid traditional (2 and 3 piece laminated). Between the two, I d much rather do a 3-piece laminated plane body if I were going to use abutments rather than a cross pin (a la krenov).
> 
> For visual reference, this is what I mean by 2 piece and 3 piece (ok, technically 4 piece, but you get what I mean):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


----------



## ADN

Fridge:

I need some sash cutting planes, one profile for old windows and another for old shutters, as you know each takes at least a pair…..

Making the profiles on the blade ( getting it right) is beyond my mental capacity, at least when I'm lucid, don't know about the rest of the time can't recall ;-)

Andy


> Just binged watched that molding plane making DVD. Pretty good. It made a lot of sense. Thought I could get away without a bunch of floats. I think I m probably wrong. The mortise and shaping the iron is the time consuming part.
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## bandit571

Get a couple Sash Cutter irons from a Stanley #45 plane..









It would do for a start…


----------



## Mosquito

I guess while we're on the subject of made planes, here's the set I've made. None too spectacular, but all with different variations on style/construction/type. In chronological order, first to most recent:

Jointer









Smoother









Pair of rabbet/shoulder planes









Small smoother


----------



## ADN

Bandit:

Wish it was that simple, have what your speaking of already…..Would have to make the blades for it also, it's the old profiles that are the problem, and they are like hollows and rounds, it takes 2.



> Get a couple Sash Cutter irons from a Stanley #45 plane..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would do for a start…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## ADN

Mos:

A dream plane is a dream plane, what might be a dream for one could be a nightmare for another;-)


----------



## bandit571

Maybe take the match cutter, like the 1/4" one, and grind the profile needed.

Someday, I'll pick up the mate to my sash cutter and see what it does. There were two, and they were mirror images of each other.


----------



## terryR

> Mos:
> 
> A dream plane is a dream plane, what might be a dream for one could be a nightmare for another;-)
> 
> - ADN


 Oh, how true.
Very nice planes, Mos! I have plans to make the two-piece woodies, but for now the challenge keeps me coming back.


----------



## TheFridge

> Fridge:
> 
> I need some sash cutting planes, one profile for old windows and another for old shutters, as you know each takes at least a pair…..
> 
> - ADN


When I get around to making some I'll give you a shout bud. I need just about all the tooling at this point.

Larry on the video mentioned maple would be a good substitute but he said it would be harder to work than beech. I think getting stock might be a pain but he mentioned other suitable species so it might be a matter of whatever I can get my hands on.

On a side note, i didnt get a chance to go by my buddy's warehouse but he said he would be more than happy to help. I'll let you know man.


----------



## Mosquito

> Very nice planes, Mos! I have plans to make the two-piece woodies, but for now the challenge keeps me coming back.
> 
> - terryR


Thanks Terry. The 3 piece is a lot easier in my opinion. But the hardest part for me on the 2 piece was getting the bed for the iron to match up. But that was also pretty early on in my woodworking, so maybe it'd be easier now.

*Fridge:* I have everything I need (quartersawn maple, floats, chisel, iron blanks), just lack the time at the moment lol I've been thinking about using Cherry for some molding planes too. I've got a live edge slab right out of the middle of a tree to get some quartersawn blanks out of, again, just haven't yet… On EBay there's a guy that sells beech plane blanks in various sizes as well.


----------



## terryR

Mos, anxiety about aligning the bed properly was the one thing that prevented me from attempting a two-piece now instead of a solid body.

I've been searching for Beech off and on this year. Hard to find any larger than 2×2" for what I want. Lots of moulding blanks, though. I may have to log a Beech tree and mill out some squares?


----------



## Mosquito

yeah, blanks for a non moulding plane seem to be tough to come by over here. Maybe we can get Andy (Brit) to send us a dozen blanks or something lol Spend a fortune on shipping, but at least you'd have some :-D


----------



## bandit571

I have a pair of Beech blanks. They USED to be Transitionals, one a stanley, one a sargent. Will be selling the ironworks on Fleabay later….was just going to toss the bodies out…..


----------



## ADN

Fridge:

That's good news.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit! Please don't toss the beech, there are way too many wedgeless wooden planes out there!


----------



## CFrye

Bandit! Please don't toss the beech, there are way too many wedgeless wooden planes out there!


----------



## ColonelTravis

> I ve been searching for Beech off and on this year. Hard to find any larger than 2×2" for what I want. Lots of moulding blanks, though. I may have to log a Beech tree and mill out some squares?
> 
> - terryR


Yeah I've asked about this. There seem to be tons of beech trees throughout the eastern part of the US but timber suppliers don't cut it into lumber because it tends to go nuts if you dry it in a kiln. If it did not I'm sure it would be one of the most common woods used for all sorts of things, not just planes. If you do mill your own, dry it slow.


----------



## TheFridge

They have a wholesale place nearby that I could buy European beech from. Problem is the retail hours are mon-thurs 8-1. Really hard to make it there with enough time to pick through before they kick me out. The domestic/common exotic& thickness selection is pretty good though.


----------



## terryR

And something new to me from FB, a wedge mouth plane. As the base of the plane wears, the wedge can be removed and shaped as desired to keep a tight mouth! Gotta try this!


----------



## DanKrager

That's a great idea, Terry! I like following the builds, but I have no interest in doing it myself.

Yet.

DanK


----------



## woodcox

I have been following this guy for a while. He provides a lot of great information within his builds. Almost makes me think I could pull it off when I try.
https://www.youtube.com/user/daw162


----------



## donwilwol

For anyone interest,
I had a chance to get some of Roger Smith's PTAMPIA Vol 2 to be sold for $55 each (plus shipping). They are brand new books, I picked them up from Roger. They are available on my website.


----------



## Buckethead

I need to make low angle jointer, Jack, and block planes. Easy to make. Fast. Talk to me you beautiful handplane enthusiasts.


----------



## JayT

Bucket, the easiest way is a credit card. 

If you want to actually build them, the fastest and easiest way would be to do Krenov style, bevel up with a 37 degree bed. You aren't going to be able to do bevel up with wooden construction, as the 12 degree bed won't be strong enough. You could do a bevel up with a metal sole, but that won't be fast or easy. Krenov with a 37 degree bed will give the same attack angle as a bevel up and 25 degree bevel on the iron, so you will get similar performance with enough meat under the iron to give the needed strength.

That's the technique I used on my low angle rabbetting block plane and Mark Kornell also used that angle on one of his planes. Though his is a laminated eared mouth instead of a Krenov with cross pin.


----------



## donwilwol

I don't have much to add to what JayT wrote, but there is a blog with a remake of a normal Stanley plane turned into a #164 style plane, but you need a mill to knock down the frog seat and you need to order the top parts from LN. I am not sure I can dig it up, but I'll try if it's of interest.


----------



## Buckethead

Thanks guys. Def looking to stay wooden. I'm not geared for any metal work. Jate got the plan together. Prolly try for that block plane first go.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I still want an authentic No.164… Can you dig one of those up, Don?


----------



## donwilwol

> I still want an authentic No.164… Can you dig one of those up, Don?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I wish! I want one as well. I had one in my hands over the weekend, but the $1500 price tag ruined the party.


----------



## WayneC

New plane today. Luban 101




























Family Shot


----------



## bobasaurus

That's a cute little plane, Wayne. Does it work well?


----------



## ADN

Is it the smallest one? Who is dealing in them?


----------



## WayneC

> That s a cute little plane, Wayne. Does it work well?
> 
> - bobasaurus


It arrived in the Mail today. I've not put it to wood yet.


----------



## WayneC

> Is it the smallest one? Who is dealing in them?
> 
> - ADN


It is the small one. A guy on facebook imported a group of them. More product info below.

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+woodworking-hand-tools-hand-planes-block-planes-qiangsheng-luban-101-bronze-low-angle-block-plane-rutlands+dk7515


----------



## terryR

A tiny, tiny plane made by Bill Carter from London out of Boxwood. The craftsmanship is superb and crisp. No shavings yet since I'm somewhat apprehensive about striking it with a mallet without damaging my fingers.










Nearly fits into the mouth of the plane I'm currently building!


----------



## donwilwol

i love to look at Bill Carters stuff!


----------



## ToddJB

Little hard to tell which ones are the real planes and which are the book cover.


----------



## FoundSheep

Terry, I like the "Chomp!" and "Ahhhhhhhh", haha.
What size plane are you making there?


----------



## terryR

Will, it will be a 6-7" long smoother with a wedge closer to keep the mouth tight.










As mentioned last week, this design allows the user to remove the wedge, and re-shape it so it can slide further into the mouth and close it up, then trim the excess wedge flat with the base.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice stuff, Terry!

Anyone come across a hybrid like this in their travels? No makers mark, it's a v-groove plane w/ depth fence.



















Looks like it was made this way, not a shop mod. But it also seems shop-made. Nice detail lines on it, though.


----------



## Buckethead

That's a beauty, Smitty.

Terry is putting out a plane a day. Gotta see some shavings from that little boxwood number.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Got a new #14 today. Thing is solid as a rock. Might be a new favorite. It has a rosewood knob but cocobolo tote!


----------



## ADN

> Nice stuff, Terry!
> 
> Anyone come across a hybrid like this in their travels? No makers mark, it s a v-groove plane w/ depth fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it was made this way, not a shop mod. But it also seems shop-made. Nice detail lines on it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smutty:

Had a couple that looked very similar, one the opposite of the other for making full size old doors…..

Andy


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. My autocorrect always changes Smitty to Smutty, too. Makes me giggle.


----------



## ADN

LOL did not even notice. Got to watch those little devils…..


----------



## DLK

I don't understand? Mine always changes "Smutty" to Smitty….LOL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Okay, boxing needs to be re-glued. It's confirmed to be shop-repaired, if not shop built.


----------



## Tim457

Took me a while to figure out you weren't just staging a ruler near the plane, but that was the boxing. Creative use of what you have I guess.


----------



## FoundSheep

Learn something new everytime.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Smitty - I think that plane is from the LJ plane swap of 1948.


----------



## Bertha

Oldie but goody. Just refurbed.




























Got a bunch to share when I get a moment


----------



## TheFridge

Nice use of a ruler for boxing 

On a side note, is boxing supposed to be put in end grain down and leaning towards the heel?


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I thought the end grain in boxing was supposed to point down and lean toward the toe. Can't remember accurately.


----------



## DLK

Yes I think that is correct. It seems to me
That the fibers should compress on the 
forward push. I am traveling so cannot 
look it up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And I just thought boxwood was the 'right' wood for boxing and that's what rulers were made of back 'when' so that's what the maker used. Clearly, I'm not the one to be making tools without learning a bunch more.

Another reason I'm not a tool maker.


----------



## TheFridge

It was explained in the Larry Williams video but I kinda breezed through the video since it was late :/


----------



## DLK

Using a boxwood rule is a good Idea. I have one to fix and will use that Idea when I next pick up a broken one.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah when I saw that I though the same thing. Which led me to proper orientation of? Gonna have to rewatch the plane making DVD again anyway. When I saw the ruler it was a "why didn't I think of that before moment"


----------



## DLK

Is "every" wooden folding ruler boxwood. Are the painted white ones boxwood? Some of course are obvious. Is there a good way to be sure? I was thinking of using Honey locust for the boxing. But the Smitty "ruler trick" looks like it would be better.


----------



## terryR

Some folders are beech. I have one.
boxwood is hard to find, and expensive! I want some.

Here's the wedge closer mouth plane I was working on. Movingui and Cocobolo. Shop made iron is 1.5" wide and bedded at 50 degrees.


----------



## DanKrager

❤❤❤Love.❤❤❤

Birthday coming up.
Needs inspection.
Certificate of U.S. mfr.

Take your pick for reasons to send it to me. Remember, I spoke first. Yes?

DanK


----------



## Just_Iain

> Seems to me the real risk to this kind of storage (again, not in Kent s case because I see the heel and toe are secure) is bumping the cabinet and having them all crash to the ground if they re not fastened properly.
> 
> - ColonelTravis
> 
> FWIW, I bought this tool box pre-built (to compensate for my acquisition binge and limited capacity to actually build anything). It is a far superior storage solution to what I had before (which was nothing), but it doesn t inspire confidence when using it.
> 
> When removing a plane from this low-mounted till, you need to try and keep the plane vertical while lifting it by the knob until the tail is clear of the lower bracket. Then you need to tip the plane off vertical so that the tail clears the lower bracket. Next you have to maintain that inclined angle and lower the plane without damaging the brackets (which are quite fragile) or knocking the plane from your hand. Putting the planes back is no easier. I ve had a few close calls and must remember to pay close attention when adding and removing planes.
> 
> It s a less-than-ideal solution, and I m following along hoping to learn about a better way from the responses you get.
> 
> - Kent


Kent,

I've been working on a design of a vertical Plane storage idea that uses rotating U-bolts. Swap the U-bolt plate with a round dowel (in wood or metal to allow rotation) and wrap the U-bolt with silicon tape to protect the handle. Does that seem practical?

Many Thanks,
Iain


----------



## KentInOttawa

Iain - I'm sure that it could be made to work, but the practical answer would depend entirely on how you like to work and what you want your till to do.

I still haven't found an ideal solution for me, although I am leaning towards a shelf for longer-term storage and using the bench tool tray for those in somewhat constant and/or recent use. It will be quite a while before I attempt anything different, though; I haven't been in the shop for more than 5 minutes during the last 6 weeks or so because my therapy and exercises are just so damn mentally exhausting. On the plus side, improvements are happening and I *will* get back to the shop in time.


----------



## Ocelot

Just dropping in to say that even though I don't have time to work in the shop I always seem to find time to buy tools on ebay.

I just paid $56 shipped for these. I hope they are what they seem to be from the lousy picture.

Actually there were 2 more, but I cropped them out of the picture figuring they are worthless.










Cigar shave was the main attraction. (I didn't have a cigar shave)
The block plane has a broken lever-cap.
The bench plane looks like a Bailey No 4, possibly type 11 or older. (I already have like 8 No 4's)
The No. 80 looks ok but the blade looks funny. (I didn't have a no 80)


----------



## WayneC

If the cigar shave is in good condition, it probably covers the $56.

So an 80 and a type 11 #4?


----------



## Ocelot

> If the cigar shave is in good condition, it probably covers the $56.
> 
> - WayneC


That's what I figured. The others are extra.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cigar shave? MF Shave? Nice pickup! I have a blog post somewhere on here about that tool that includes sharpening it, if interested. Most of them are in Good+ condition because they're somewhat difficult to fettle. Not impossible -I was able to do it, after all- just difficult.

Congrats!


----------



## Ocelot

I'll look up your blog, Smitty! I remember seeing one. That's probably why I had an itch to buy one.


----------



## WayneC

I'll have to check it out as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ocelot found it here.


----------



## jusfine

Please see my post regarding the selling of all my infill planes. Must go! Thanks.


----------



## jusfine

Spiers Panel Plane in excellent condition! Rosewood infill.


----------



## pvl

wow
love that Spiers


----------



## WayneC

Beautiful.


----------



## Ocelot

Spiers is beautiful, but out of my price range. I'll have to make do with Stanley.

My package arrived with 
1) MF No 1 spokeshave. Seems to be OK but some old pitting on the body.
2) Stanley No 80. Looks good, but painted red.
3) Bailey No 4C, type 11. Iron's a bit short, but tote and knob are fine. Minimal rust. Much better than my other No 4, type 11.
4) Older Stanley 220 with broken lever cap and cracked depth adjuster wheel, but still usable,( but I've got several better block planes).
5) Coffin plane beat-up wedge, but otherwise looks OK, if you like that kind of thing.
6) Wooden round which seems to have originally be curved like a compass plane but somebody sawed the bottom off and put on a straight one. (little or no value)

In all, probably worth 2x the $56 (shipped) I spent. If the seller had separated the items and made good photos, he would have done much better for himself.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Luckily for you, the seller did no such thing 

I'm still working on my no 1. One day, I threaten, I shall shave without chatter…


----------



## fuigb

Has anyone ever heard of a plane-maker by the name of Phelps? At an estate sale last weekend I found a disembodied plane blade with this name on it. Oakland, CA appeared as well. It was an oddity (take my word for it until I figure out how to upload a pic) and for $2 I brought it home figuring doing so might inspire me to build an actual wood-bodied monster around this thing.

An internet search finds pretty much nothing of substance about Phelps. An image of a wood-body plane in an old catalog is it. So what does the collective knowledge of LJ have?


----------



## Just_Iain

> Spiers is beautiful, but out of my price range. I ll have to make do with Stanley.
> 
> My package arrived with
> 1) MF No 1 spokeshave. Seems to be OK but some old pitting on the body.
> 2) Stanley No 80. Looks good, but painted red.
> 3) Bailey No 4C, type 11. Iron s a bit short, but tote and knob are fine. Minimal rust. Much better than my other No 4, type 11.
> 4) Older Stanley 220 with broken lever cap and cracked depth adjuster wheel, but still usable,( but I ve got several better block planes).
> 5) Coffin plane beat-up wedge, but otherwise looks OK, if you like that kind of thing.
> 6) Wooden round which seems to have originally be curved like a compass plane but somebody sawed the bottom off and put on a straight one. (little or no value)
> 
> In all, probably worth 2x the $56 (shipped) I spent. If the seller had separated the items and made good photos, he would have done much better for himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Ocelot


Hey Ocelot,

If you have no use for the Round, I'd be interested.

Iain


----------



## Ocelot

Just_Iain,

I have a set of Chinese holllows and rounds which probably will cover me, so I don't expect to need it.

Gee. I hadn't thought of giving it away though… but I could… I guess.

I'll create blog post when I get a chance and post some photos of it.

I'll remember that you want it.

Still at work. Gotta go home.


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt today…..









A #3 and a #4c









The Defiance #3 will need a little work. It's front knob is sitting on the #4c, until something better shows up..









Small adjuster wheel, frog adjust bolt, two patent dates, SW on the iron….









And this…..bummer. Might go ahead and clean it up, anyway.

I also picked a couple block plane blades. One from a Great neck "thing", I think I can use it for parts…

Bunch of other "treasures" today, this was it for planes…


----------



## bandit571

Well, after a good wire wheeling til the irons shone…
Iron in the #4c says it is a type 10….no SW was found, just the triangle logo…uSa across the "point" of the logo..no ring around the knob. Have the frog soaking up PBBlaster right now,,,,yep, that dirty.

The #3 has an Eclipse logo on the iron. All else points to a Stanley Defiance type of plane.

Will clean the #4 up, and sit it on a shelf…until Dave Bardin has a chance to silver braze that crack. Crack is on just one cheek another runs from the mouth opening back towards the heel.

Top of the #4's iron was so beat up, the lateral lever couldn't move. . Letting things soak for a while…


----------



## bandit571

Have worked on the #4c a bit more…..and found a third patent date hiding under the crud..

The Defiance tote that was broke? It is that same RED colour on the inside. Have it glued and clamped right now, waiting on that to cure. Front knob has a crack. Might be a while before I can finish these two up….


----------



## Ocelot

> [...]
> Iron in the #4c says it is a type 10….no SW was found, just the triangle logo…uSa across the "point" of the logo..no ring around the knob. [...]
> 
> - bandit571


Isn't the triangle logo type 11?


----------



## bandit571

I went to Hyperkitten and did the type study….Type 10. Came out before the SW era T-11s….









Cleaned it up, anyway..









Tight fit between the rib and the slot, no arch..









There is the STANLEY on the lever, and I can barely make out where a patent date may have been. 









I will advise something like this drill to remove the frozen bolts…









Even after a day of PBBlaster soaks.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

3 patent dates is type 11. Type 10 had the frog adjustment screw and two dates.


----------



## bandit571

Makes this all the more sadder…..


----------



## Ocelot

If brazing is available, I'd go for it! It could still make a fine user - with a touch of history.

By the way, I use tooltrip  for my type studies.


----------



## DLK

Back in March we were discussing kerfing planes and I had this Idea which I have just now got around to trying.



I hope you like it.


----------



## Just_Iain

New acquisition from England. Someone tried to modify a hollow to go around in circles.



























It's 3/4" which makes it a #5. And no, there was no round to go with it.

Iain


----------



## donwilwol

I bought a Stanley 278 but i need the lever cap.










this is what I need


----------



## DLK

You could make a wooden one.


----------



## WayneC

Or subject yourself to retail pricing on eBay.


----------



## BillWhite

Try NHplaneparts.
Bill


----------



## Just_Iain

> Just_Iain,
> 
> I have a set of Chinese holllows and rounds which probably will cover me, so I don t expect to need it.
> 
> Gee. I hadn t thought of giving it away though… but I could… I guess.
> 
> I ll create blog post when I get a chance and post some photos of it.
> 
> I ll remember that you want it.
> 
> Still at work. Gotta go home.
> 
> - Ocelot


Ocelot, I wasn't thinking free. PM me with a suggested price.

Iain


----------



## TheFridge

Good stuff Combo

Don, is that essentially a skewed LA 78?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #278 isn't skewed. Think shoulder plane with nickers and a fence that can mount on either side.










EDIT: I was off finding a picture when you posted your question. The #78 has knickers and fence on either side as well, so your observation of low angle is one big discriminator. The other is width. Haven't looked at B&G, so I'll guess it's 1" or so; very manageable for rabbets. Sides square to sole, so it can be laid down for squaring rabbets too. Couldn't tell you why, but I reach for the #278 over a shoulder plane for some cuts 'just because.' I do like the adjuster feature that's in the pic above.


----------



## TheFridge

Gotcha. 78 has fence and knickers on one side only?


----------



## bandit571

78 has a knicker on the right side only, right under the depth stop. Fence can be installed either side. But, you wouldn't be able to use the depth stop, nor the knicker when the fence is on the right side.


----------



## TheFridge

Did someone just fart?

Thanks smitty. You're a doll.


----------



## donwilwol

The precious owner made a metal part, and it works. NH has a part but it costs almost what I paid for the plane. I'm not suggesting Eric is out of line, it's just more than I want to spend to get it original. I need to sharpen it and try it.

I only bought it because Smitty is always playing it up. So I guess it's his fault!


----------



## theoldfart

Damn enablers, wait, so isn't Don! Pot disparaging the cooking vessel maybe?


----------



## TheFridge

More like jambalaya pot disparaging the coffee pot


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You're welcome, Yoda. ;-)


----------



## DLK

> More like jambalaya pot disparaging the coffee pot
> 
> - TheFridge


.... with accusations from the baked bean pot. ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

Damn enablers…


----------



## theoldfart

Management has just announced that the use of the disparaging term *enabler* is here by replaced with more gentler and kinder term *vintage* *tooling* *facilitator*


----------



## CFrye

> Management has just announced that the use of the disparaging term *enabler* is here by replaced with more gentler and kinder term *vintage* *tooling* *facilitator*
> 
> - theoldfart


Kevin, I didn't know your child bride was on Lumberjocks!


----------



## CFrye

> Management has just announced that the use of the disparaging term *enabler* is here by replaced with more gentler and kinder term *vintage* *tooling* *facilitator*
> 
> - theoldfart


Kevin, I didn't know your child bride was on Lumberjocks!


----------



## TheFridge

Burn


----------



## bandit571

Sometimes, one merely trades a "bad" plane for a "good" plane…









Just so the handles would match the others in the til….


----------



## donwilwol

It's just spreading the joy, or misery loves company, depending on your perspective,


----------



## Ocelot

> The *precious *owner…
> 
> - Don W


Was this thing a ring?


----------



## bandit571

Twould appear that the letter "C" is way too close to the letter "V" for fat fingers….


----------



## Ocelot

Hey Iain,

I had just finished saying it was probably worthless, so free came to mind. In any case, I think I'll keep it for now, since it seems to have been together with these other 5 planes for the last 100 years - I'll keep them together for another little while.

The iron, on that modified round, by the way, says "[indecipherable] Germany". I was thinking it was an 'merican plane.

I do intend to add it to a blog soon. I've sort-of made it through 3 of the 6 so far.



> JustIain,
> 
> I have a set of Chinese holllows and rounds which probably will cover me, so I don t expect to need it.
> 
> Gee. I hadn t thought of giving it away though… but I could… I guess.
> 
> I ll create blog post when I get a chance and post some photos of it.
> 
> I ll remember that you want it.
> 
> Still at work. Gotta go home.
> 
> - Ocelot
> 
> Ocelot, I wasn t thinking free. PM me with a suggested price.
> 
> Iain
> 
> - JustIain


----------



## theoldfart

Candy, at least let me have the illusion of calling the shots!


----------



## GlenintheNorth

Don's no enabler. He's a shining example of why we all need to move near him


----------



## CFrye

Sure thing, Kevin. 
;-)


----------



## TheFridge

Not interested in purchasing but interested in your new setup if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## donwilwol

I need help Identifying a Stanley block plane. Pictures are here,

http://timetestedtools.forumchitchat.com/post/unknown-stanley-block-8514625?pid=1295740198#post1295740198


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's an infill in the house, a Spiers smoothing plane.


----------



## Ocelot

Ah, back to dreams now.


----------



## Mosquito

Sexy Smitty!


----------



## WayneC

Back to the 278 discussion. Anyone played with or have a #289?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glad you enjoy the pic, it was the plane's first shavings run.

Wayne: Yes and yes.


----------



## WayneC

How does it perform?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Can't say that it performs any better or worse than a well-fettled and sharp #78, but then I'm a bigger fan of the #78 than most. What I don't like about the #289 is the weight. It feels front heavy and I'm not one to appreciate heft in anything other than a #4 1/2 or the #8 jointer. The skew is pointed to the right sidewall of the plane, so if it's not set perfectly there's a tendency to dig into the piece being rabbeted; that means clean-up with a #98 or #99. Finally, the actual benefit of the skew hasn't been obvious in the times I've used the plane.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks. I have not been a fan of the #78.


----------



## JRsgarage

not an exotic but pleasure to use.


----------



## WayneC

Beautiful plane.


----------



## JRsgarage

thank you. definitely my favorite next to my stanley #3


----------



## FoundSheep

I have a quick question for the forum.

Has anyone ever repaired a wooden plane that had a serious crack in the body? My grandfather pulled a plane out of the wall (apparently the previous owner "misplaced" it). It isn't anything special, and I definitely concede the normal advice to leave it alone. But I'm just curious and looking to add a project to my list, see what I can do.

Would you use regular glue, or more of an epoxy to fill it? It may be a worthless cause, but maybe I could make something of it.


----------



## WayneC

Do you have any photographs?


----------



## bobasaurus

I dreamed last night that Taco Bell was having a promotion where they gave out wood bodied hand planes with each meal, like happy meal toys or something. And only a few of their locations had them available, so I drove a long way to check it out. I ended up in a Taco Bell the size of a broom closet, but they did give me a crudely-made plane with my meal. And then I awoke, baffled at that chain of events.


----------



## WayneC

That is the sign of a creative mind.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Thanks. I have not been a fan of the #78.
> 
> - WayneC


Then you might not find much to love w/ the #289. But, as always, YMMV.


----------



## Ocelot

Those must be the block planes that I bought 5 of for $18 shipped from china.











> I dreamed last night that Taco Bell was having a promotion where they gave out wood bodied hand planes with each meal, like happy meal toys or something. And only a few of their locations had them available, so I drove a long way to check it out. I ended up in a Taco Bell the size of a broom closet, but they did give me a crudely-made plane with my meal. And then I awoke, baffled at that chain of events.
> 
> - bobasaurus


----------



## bobasaurus

Hah, that looks about right Ocelot. How did they perform?


----------



## WayneC

How long did it take to ship from China?


----------



## DLK

Did the plane make (taco) chips and (cheese) shavings?


----------



## BillWhite

Allen, you need to buy better whiskey. Dreams can create a "drift".
Bill


----------



## bobasaurus

Funny that the taco bell plane is literally the "hand plane of my dreams".


----------



## Ocelot

> Hah, that looks about right Ocelot. How did they perform?
> 
> - bobasaurus


I actually haven't tried them. They are still in the "need to sharpen pile". I just thought they would be fun. I have 5 children. If I can make these little planes work, I can distribute them even to 2-1/2-year-olds.

-Paul


----------



## Ocelot

I can't remember, but "not very". I think it was just a couple of weeks. They were shipped in a bag/envelope via China post.

I've had other items that took 6 weeks, but suspect those were batched up and sent in a big box to be reshipped here.



> How long did it take to ship from China?
> 
> - WayneC


----------



## WayneC

That is not too bad.


----------



## Ocelot

You shamed into trying one.
I'll always think of taco bell when I use these.

I'm not proficient with wedged planes.


----------



## bobasaurus

Hah, the taco bell plane lives. Very nice. I'll have to make one and brand it with the taco bell logo someday.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I've had my toes in the sand for a while !









Now back and working on a new jointer, my neighbor was given a few pieces of Quartersawn Brazillian Cherry and I drooled on it so he gave me a 22" piece.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Here is a photo from last week.


----------



## Ocelot

That's looking great, Turtle!


----------



## CFrye

Nice neighbor, Jeff!
Nice shades, too!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Thanks, Ocelot & Candy !,, I've been looking for a good piece of quartersawn for a good year and it turned up next door. I had a few scraps of ebony but not enough for the handle so I used a piece of walnut and ebonized it. The Veritas blade was a spare hanging around and I took an old chipbreaker and cut it down to match the size of the blade. The only out of pocket was the blade adjuster I bought from Veritas and a piece of 3/8 brass I bought off the internet. First coat of Tung Oil is on now and I'll seal it next week and put some grain filler on the body and a few coats of satin poly later.









This Brazillian Cherry was hard on the tools, cutting across the grain is tough but going with the grain is easy but chips out easily. The rasp and card scraper were my friend and I enjoyed using them.


----------



## Handtooler

Fantastic!


----------



## JKMDETAIL

> I ve had my toes in the sand for a while !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back and working on a new jointer, my neighbor was given a few pieces of Quartersawn Brazillian Cherry and I drooled on it so he gave me a 22" piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that toes or head in the sand….LoL Glad to see ya back at and that plane looks pretty sharp.
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


----------



## JayT

Beautiful work, Turtle!


----------



## WayneC

Lovely work.


----------



## UpstateNYdude

> The precious owner made a metal part, and it works. NH has a part but it costs almost what I paid for the plane. I m not suggesting Eric is out of line, it s just more than I want to spend to get it original. I need to sharpen it and try it.
> 
> I only bought it because Smitty is always playing it up. So I guess it s his fault!
> 
> - Don W


I feel your pain, I've been searching for a cap for my No. 92 rabbet plane for about 2 years now they rarely show up on eBay and when they do they're about 20 times what I paid for the plane.


----------



## waho6o9

Great craftsmanship Turtle !


----------



## bobasaurus

Turtle, that is amazing. My dream taco bell plane can't compete. I love the shaping around the tote.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Thanks Allen, the tote was plan B. I Committed to the shape of the back without a tote originally, but it did not feel right at the web of my hand, so I added the tote.


----------



## Tim457

Wow Turtle, nicely done. Good to have good neighbors.


----------



## bobasaurus

Got the tote and knob for my LV LA block (ordered at handworks, the package just arrived). Makes it much more comfortable to use, and looks pretty sweet:


----------



## DLK

I like the look.


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful cruiser, Jeff!


----------



## terryR

Nice work, Turtle!


----------



## realcowtown_eric

I've got a 289 in the truck and just love it. It is a sweet tool. Mind you a tad more 'spensive than a 78, but a much better plane to use.. Just wish it had a two-rod fence..I detest one rod fences, just for the record (no pun intended)

Eric


----------



## realcowtown_eric

bought this at an estate sale yesterday…..I didn't put the unreasonable price tag on it, but was glad someone did








.

These things happen occasionally

Eric


----------



## bobasaurus

That's a nice-looking bullnose shoulder plane. Who made it?

I gave my Grandfather's No. 3 a spin today. It's a post-war Stanley, so not the best machining or castings but I have an IBC blade in there and it works great:


----------



## bandit571

Stanley No. 90









Afraid mine cost a bit more, though..

















Nice little plane….


----------



## DLK

I found the close to Paul Sellers latest blog entry interesting. It reads:

In my garage workshop I may not use a plane for a week or two. I use one or two triangular sticks to lift the planes off a surface where they are stowed. That way no damp gets between the sole and the surface to cause a rusting climate.








I wonder how well this works. Has anyone tried it? I am moving soon and wonder what the new environment will be like.


----------



## DanKrager

One of my big problems with rust is from perspiration. Everywhere a tool is touched by bare hands in the summer time is likely to rust very quickly. I found this out early on, and was reminded again the other day when I found a chisel I had used the day before covered in rust that was very difficult to sand off. It had gone deep! I guess I missed treating that one with Camellia oil. I've never had moisture "trap" between plane bottom and till in my experience.

I use Camellia oil on my tools and when it turns sticky, I apply baby powder. Maybe I'm leaving too much on for it to be sticky, but it sure works. What is your experience?

DanK


----------



## TheFridge

I've had problems with perspiration and spotting on the soles. I made my tills with spacers at the heel. Toe as well if possible.


----------



## BillWhite

I'm not a big advocate of the "exotic" oils. 3in1, wax, etc., seem to work well for me.
I'm in Mississippi, so we are not immune to the goofy humidity issues.
Bill


----------



## DLK

Thanks Guys. I am liking the idea of lining the shelves with oil soaked leather or felt. I think that would take care of the rust. I use jojoba oil now, trying to make sure to wipe down tools after use.

I'll be moving to Holland, Mi, which is 230 miles north of Indianapolis. So maybe still avoids the southern humidity. If will hopefully not be as dry as it is up here in the U.P., but also not humid as Mississippi.


----------



## donwilwol

I've always just naturally lifted one end of the plane so it was flat. I guess I never even realized I did it until you mentioned it. Airflow always helps against rust, or at least here in the NE it does.


----------



## TheFridge

Agreed. Have far fewer spotting problems with the air gap.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I learned something. Gonna try that.

Anyone use drawer liner stuff under planes? Does it help?


----------



## bandit571

No.


----------



## Handtooler

Yes, I do. The perforated.holey rubberized fabric type. They don't get the rust spots I experienced before.


----------



## WayneC

I have the same rubberized ones on the bottom of my tool chest, though it is only 15% humidity here today.


----------



## WayneC

Oh and I will just drop this here Al style. Some LN bling. The 102 arrived today.


----------



## TheFridge

2- 60-1/2s? One HA one LA?


----------



## WayneC

> 2- 60-1/2s? One HA one LA?
> 
> - TheFridge


60 1/2 and the standard angle is a 9 1/2


----------



## TheFridge

Gotcha


----------



## terryR

A small infil plane made from 1.25" extruded brass channel, about 4.5" long. The infill is Castello, dyed black since gaps looked horrible. Shop made iron is 15/16" wide and bedded at 50 degrees. Makes fine shavings!


----------



## bobasaurus

Terry, that is really fine work. I'm impressed. Never made an infill, but it's on my list.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Very nice work Terry, the shape and snecked blade set it off. Did you fab the blade or buy it?


----------



## waho6o9

Great work Terry!


----------



## WayneC

Beautiful Terry.


----------



## onoitsmatt

Love it, Terry! +1 on buy vs make iron?


----------



## terryR

Thanks!

Guys, I don't buy blades.
Just bought a forge to help heat treat stuff quicker. Hope to forge later.


----------



## bobasaurus

> Thanks!
> 
> Guys, I don t buy blades.
> Just bought a forge to help heat treat stuff quicker. Hope to forge later.
> 
> - terryR


All right, I can't wait to see what you make. I'm pretty much the world's worst blacksmith, but it's really fun.


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks!
> 
> Guys, I don t buy blades.
> Just bought a forge to help heat treat stuff quicker. Hope to forge later.
> 
> - terryR


That's awesome Terry! You invested in any precision grinding equipment? You've got the forge now, I see a tool-grinder in your future ;-P Hate you skipped the swap. You're planes just get prettier and prettier!



> All right, I can t wait to see what you make. I m pretty much the world s worst blacksmith, but it s really fun.
> 
> - bobasaurus


BS Allen. For a guy that's had a forge for (what a year now?) you have rolled out some drool-worthy stuff. I'm kinda mad at you for laying out of the swap too! ;-))


----------



## waho6o9

What kind of forge did you get Terrry?


----------



## terryR

Ken, no fancy equipment or tooling. Mostly hacksw and files, occasional dremel.

These infill planes have been built for centuries. No power tools are required at all. In fact. the slowness of a handheld tool makes precision easier IMO.


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks Ken. My rough forgings are terrible, but I've gotten okay at grinding them shiny.

Terry, someday a bike chain damascus infill plane will emerge from the bowels of my shop  .


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, no fancy equipment or tooling. Mostly hacksw and files, occasional dremel.
> 
> These infill planes have been built for centuries. No power tools are required at all. In fact. the slowness of a handheld tool makes precision easier IMO.
> 
> - terryR


I agree for the planes. I was thinking of the irons though. Since you're making all yours instead of buying them, I know it's a slow process by hand. Especially flattening after HT. I bet you could sell a few irons if it were easy to batch them out. Hint Hint… ;-P



> Thanks Ken. My rough forgings are terrible, but I ve gotten okay at grinding them shiny.
> 
> Terry, someday a bike chain damascus infill plane will emerge from the bowels of my shop  .
> 
> - bobasaurus


If you're taking pre-orders, I'm in!


----------



## WayneC

I've got to work out the process for heat treating blades. I want to make some small cutters.


----------



## terryR

The irons are a ton of work. No way around that fact. But, last week I saw a dude on youTube cross cut steel blanks off at a 30 degree bevel with a hacksaw, instead of just a 90 degree cut. Wow, What a time saver! Only 30 seconds on a disc sander to create the bevel! Then, fine tuned with a honing guide on 80 grit paper.

Heat treating small blades is easy, Wayne, you need a coffee can forge, or even a soup can forge. Something small to contain the heat.

Been searching online for small blades, this is the best price I've seen,
http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Types_of_Tools/Planes/Ibex_Replacement_Blades.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=2017-05-gp&gclid=CK6zxd-DidQCFYY8gQodAdsBkg

Have been batching out irons for myself and a guy in Atlanta. No way I'd want to sell them since the work is so hard. But they could be traded for something cool. 

Like damascus billets!!!


----------



## WayneC

Thanks for the info Terry. I need to make a 1/2" blade for a small plough plane and also a T&G cutter which will be more challenging.


----------



## bobasaurus

Terry, using a hacksaw is pretty much the hardest way to cut steel. Pick up a cheap angle grinder and attach a thin metal cutoff wheel. It can cut through anything metal in seconds. Wear lots of PPE though, angle grinders are scary. I've gone through 1" tool steel bars in about 30 seconds with mine.


----------



## ToddJB

Allen has the uncanny ability to be wickedly accurate with an angle grinder, though. When I need to hack something up I use an angle grinder, but if I'm using a material where I want to minimize waste, like brass, I'll go with a hacksaw (despite its name).


----------



## bobasaurus

Hah, it can be an unwieldy beast until you practice a bit. For brass I tend to use a jewelers saw, it works better for me than a hacksaw.


----------



## HokieKen

For thin material, You can't beat a Dremel with a cutoff wheel. I use the diamond wheels on HSS and the cheap ones on milder stuff.


----------



## ToddJB

I need to get another dremel. I burnt through the motor on one so I went to the Roto-Zip, but I miss the flexible extension so much.


----------



## Tim457

I too like an angle grinder if there's no precision needed. In between I like a hacksaw blade in a sawzall. Cuts metal pretty fast and reasonably clean. Sometimes I wish for a portaband.


----------



## WayneC

I just got a pnumatic aingle grinder. One question I had that I think has been answered is if you can set the bevel angle before heat treating. It sounds like you can.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't have a whole lot of experience Wayne but, I always grind right up until I'm ready for the final honing before HT. Then I usually have to reflatten back and do a little more grinding to even up the bevel but not much.


----------



## terryR

Wayne, the bevel MUST be shaped prior to hardening. After hardening, it would take a week to shape the bevel, and you'd constantly have to deaal with NOT overheating the steel to ruin your hardening efforts.

When heated, it will warp some, so will need to be re-bevelled and honed. A lot of work, but a good way to turn $5 worth of raw steel into a $30 tool. IMO.

I shape my bevels and hone them to 325 grit on DMT's prior to heat treating. After hardened, I usually have to spend 5 minutes on a 160grit DMT to re-establish the bevel. or less. Not too bad.


----------



## HokieKen

> I need to get another dremel. I burnt through the motor on one so I went to the Roto-Zip, but I miss the flexible extension so much.
> 
> - ToddJB


I'd be lost without my dremel and flex shaft! I have an extra I could part with. No collets or cap but if you still have your burned up one and are interested, PM me.


----------



## Mosquito

I have 2 Dremels (one corded, one cordless), and a Black and Decker RTX. I will say that at least for the cheaper dremels (like above, and the one I have), the RTX feels WAY better. I use my RTX for everything rotary tool related, especially for my case modding stuff. Better power, better torque. it's quite a bit better priced too (like 25% cheaper). I haven't found a dremel accessory it doesn't work with yet either. I've never used any of the $100+ Dremels, so maybe those are better, but then they're $100+!


----------



## WayneC

Thanks for the advise. I need to make a T&G cutter to replace a broken one. Wondering about cutting out the slot. May be interesting.

My dremel is in a box. I need to get it out for use.


----------



## TheFridge

I have 3-4 and a crapload of bits and whatnot. Love em.


----------



## bandit571

Random plane picture…..


----------



## WayneC

More randomness…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Something about tailed block planes I've always liked and lusted after. The #9 mitre plane is also a tool that fits the category of Uber Cool. After years of looking off and on at eBay and other places for #15 1/2s or #9 3/4s or even #18 1/2s (yeah, I've seen handles on the #18) I finally pulled the trigger on one.


----------



## WayneC

Awesome. Congratulations. I'm still in the hunt.


----------



## ToddJB

> I need to get another dremel. I burnt through the motor on one so I went to the Roto-Zip, but I miss the flexible extension so much.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> I d be lost without my dremel and flex shaft! I have an extra I could part with. No collets or cap but if you still have your burned up one and are interested, PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, super duper offer, but yours will crap out eventually and it will be right in the middle of a job, and you'll cuss yourself for getting rid of the spare. At $30-40 I just need to buy another.

Mos, B&D RTX, huh? Do you have a Dremel flex shaft? That works on it?


----------



## TheFridge

Awesome smitty. I'm with you in the miter planes. I want one just because.

I think I know someone in here that wants an 043 =|


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, super duper offer, but yours will crap out eventually and it will be right in the middle of a job, and you ll cuss yourself for getting rid of the spare. At $30-40 I just need to buy another.
> 
> Mos, B&D RTX, huh? Do you have a Dremel flex shaft? That works on it?
> 
> - ToddJB


I have 2 spares Todd so if you want it, holler. Mos has me itchin' to try that Black and Decker out now. Does have a lot of excellent reviews on Amazon and at $32 is a pretty attractive price. B&D claims double power and double torque of the closest competitor. It says it uses all "standard rotary tool accessories". Apparently it has the same collet and cap size as Dremel so I don't see why the flex shaft wouldn't work.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, B&D RTX, huh? Do you have a Dremel flex shaft? That works on it?
> 
> - ToddJB


I don't have the dremel branded one, but I have a generic one (Performax I think?) Anyway, the RTX has the same threads under a cap that a dremel does, which is how the generic flex-shaft I have attaches, so if that's how the dremel one works I'm sure it'll work with it. I've got one of those Stew Mac precision router bases too, and the RTX works great in that (also aimed at dremel's) http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Tools_by_Job/Tools_for_Inlay_and_Pearl_Cutting/Precision_Router_Base/Precision_Router_Base.html


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

For those curious about the attachment methodology of squirrel tails to block planes (one variation):


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, is that a Stanley method or a user method?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stanley.


----------



## donwilwol

I found this one.










Thought it was cool so I made this one

http://timetestedtools.forumchitchat.com/post/wagging-the-tail-8253472


----------



## bobasaurus

Nice restore and handling job there, Don. The ball tail looks comfortable.


----------



## WayneC

I love the brass in the handle on the one you found. Both are wonderful.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The cast iron bracket itself doesn't seem to be a complex piece at all, meaning I'm surprised no one but SuperTool has opted to offer / sell new versions. That one you found is bronze or brass, Don? Pretty cool repro too!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Comparison.


----------



## terryR

Wow, Smitty!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, the curves of the cast iron are very similar between the two handle sets, even though the #9 handle has a bolt running to what I'd guess is a receiver 'boss' where the base and knob meet.


----------



## terryR

Planning to make a dovetailed miter plane next. Would be awesome to add a knob like the No.9.


----------



## WayneC

Any thoughts about a hot dog on the miter as well?


----------



## donwilwol

FYI, you have a type 4 tail Smitty. Type 1 & 2 had a screw that screwed into the block planes frog back to hold it. Types 1,2 &3 had the ball held on with a screw (you can see the head of the screw in the back of the ball) but i think yours should have a tapered threaded lag like bolt holding the ball on.

Edit: ref John Walters book.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> FYI, you have a type 4 tail Smitty…
> 
> - Don W


Same thing my wife tells me.


----------



## WayneC

prehensile?


----------



## WayneC

pre-lateral?


----------



## FoundSheep

How do you hold a block plane, or a mitre plane, with a tail like that? I thought the normal holding of a block plane was one handed? Does it make much of a difference?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The mitre plane is a natural hold that resembles the way a wooden plane is held, with the front hand palmed over the body of the plane, near the front. The tailed block, on the other hand, doesn't work that way very well as it's not as tall off the piece being worked. I didn't have much time with it at all last night before other duties called.

Wayne, I don't understand the questions if they're directed at me (?)


----------



## WayneC

Jokes related to what your wife said about your type 4 tail.. Type 4 bench plane is a pre-lateral.

Humans can have prehensile tails (though I think this is a type 1).....


----------



## Ocelot

I could have done without *that* image.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Learned something today, re: prehensile. And ditto to what Ocelot said - can I unsee that please?


----------



## TheFridge

Speaking of prehensile


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Wayne , Wayne, Wayne.! My family photos are out in public now.

Smitty, Love those old tailed planes too.

A teaser of my new dedicated jointer, I'm through fussing with it .


----------



## chrisstef

Fridge. Wtf lol. Id ask why you knew of such a creature but im pretty sure i know the answer.


----------



## ToddJB

Turtle you sir are producing some stunning work.


----------



## terryR

That looks sharp, Turtle!

Wayne, probably no to hot dog. My "miter" isn't intended for shooting. Really a low angle plane, not sure how the name miter was applied to square, LA planes historically. The first ones had bases that were proud of the sides!


----------



## WayneC

Lovely plane Turtle.


----------



## WayneC

> That looks sharp, Turtle!
> 
> Wayne, probably no to hot dog. My "miter" isn t intended for shooting. Really a low angle plane, not sure how the name miter was applied to square, LA planes historically. The first ones had bases that were proud of the sides!
> 
> - terryR


Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## donwilwol

wow, this thread took a turn for the worse!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Turtle, the curves on that jointer and fence are incredible, as is the finish you've applied. What a looker!


----------



## Ocelot

Magnificent jointer, Turtle!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Thanks Guys ! I had the hardest time posting pictures on the Project page as my I pad kept trying to load and then the page would drop out. Finally after about 5 tries it loaded up. You can see a few more shots on the project page.

Every time I log into LJ's my iPad screws up, pages freeze and then reloads over and over again, frustrating ! I don't have problems elsewhere. I've tried adblockers but no use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Site has been painful on a number of my devices lately, no idea why.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

I used to have a block plane with that maltese cross nut for the rear handles, but haven't found it in 20 years

Can you possibly make a drawing of the dimensions as much detail as you can derive so I might possibly cobble up a duplicate or two for the two tails I havekicking around.

Merci

Eric in Calgary


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I will take measurements and attempt a drawing, certainly. In the meantime, you might be interested in the block plane on the 'bay that includes such a cross but not a handle… The auction starts at $50, but a matching handle/nut combo might be worth that to you.


----------



## TheFridge

Turtle-G. And Smit-dog, i have Neverads for iPhone and the difference was amazing. Worked very well for me.

Prehensile. Huh huh. Huh.


----------



## ADN

Turtle: That is one gorgeous plane…..have a couple of plane builds/repairs to complete, but nothing that would compare.

Smitty: love the # 9

Here is my version of a "hotdog" for my miter plane, it works on both sides so it can be used left or right handed.










Regards,
Andy


----------



## bobasaurus

Andy, that is a neat addition. How do you think the iron miter plane compares to the LN 51?


----------



## ADN

Bob:

Thanks, it took a couple of try's to get the design just right for me…

For everyday shooting and for shooting large items, the 51 is king, but for small items or for long grain shooting of difficult grain the miter wins, plus the miter can be used as a super smoother, and it excels at cleaning up dovetails…


----------



## donwilwol

here is the last one i made


----------



## ADN

Don:

Looks very functional, interesting that you took the knob, and tote off, and made covers….

Andy


----------



## WayneC

Don: Did it meet your expectations?


----------



## ADN

Realizing that dream planes are very subjective, I'll post this very fine plane. Some will consider it a cheap Chinese copy, but it is a very good plane out of the box, and it has been prepped in accordance with Rob Cosman's guidance in his video.

Beyond that, and probably the best upgrade to this has been the IBC blade, wow! This is a great blade, not that difficult to sharpen and holds it edge longer than most….That blade set me back $50 so that drives up the price considerably, even at that it's still almost $100 less than a LN, so for the budget minded it's something to consider.

Also the plane works fine with the original blade, it just will not hold it's edge as long, and there is no real reason to change the chip breaker….



















Regards,
Andy


----------



## bobasaurus

I actually love my WR #6. I reach for it all the time. It does make me feel a twinge of non-american tool guilt though. But half the tools in my garage are Chinese so I'm not overly put off.

I didn't realize IBC made a replacement blade for it. Was the IBC blade lapped flat? The stock blade on my WR was concave so it was easy enough to semi-lap but you can tell that WR doesn't re-lap blades after heat treatment. Are you using the original WR chipbreaker with the IBC blade?

I had to refinish the tote/knob on mine… the varnish they used was giving me blisters. Now they're covered in shellac and renaissance wax and feel great.

What is your sharpening setup like, Andy?


----------



## WayneC

I don't think there is anything wrong with the approach. It provides more options. I have a couple of Luban planes in the mix.


----------



## ADN

Bob:

The IBC blade wad dead flat, and would shave hair out of the box and did not need much.

Did not change the chip breaker, see no reason to do so.

On blades like the original Woodriver I use the ruler trick, so I don't spend time flating the whole iron…

With the IBC, LV and LN, I just polish the backs, they are always flat, if they were not I'd send it back…

My sharpening station/stations: my basic process follows Cosman's except I don't use the ruler trick on quality flat blades….nor on my Infills, spend the time to flatten them.

Have a slow/high speed 10" grinder to set the bevels, and and old 10" slow speed wet grinder I use on occasion.

Mostly do free hand and start on the 1000 grit diamond plate then to the 16000, only takes seconds on each one. This was an aha moment for me in sharpening, get a burr on the 1000 then move directly to the 16000 to remove the burr and polish the edge….takes me less than 5 min to take the plane apart sharpen and put back together.

On the handles-I did reshape the rear tote on my 5 1/2 in the photo, the bottom protrudes out more in the rear, some might not notice, but it bugged me from the first time I picked it up.

On occasion I might still hit the 2000, 4000, and 10000 prior to the 16000, I do this only on my favorite smoothing planes and on my Infill Panel planes. Old habits die hard ;-)

Here are a few photos:



























Regards,
Andy


----------



## bobasaurus

Andy, I use a very similar setup and methodology for sharpening. Is that a trend 300/1000 diamond stone? I have one too but discovered it was dished, and thus making my stones convex. Annoying… I might pick up an atoma someday. For now I'm using sandpaper on granite for the flattening and it works okay.


----------



## ToddJB

Andy, is that a standard grinder with some sort of extension arbor? If so do you find it to be sturdy enough with minimal vibration?


----------



## ADN

Yea that's a Trend 300/1000 and it's flat, but less than a year old and the plating is coming off….also have a 500 DMT that is years old and still going, kinda wore down but still flattens stones ok

Andy


----------



## ADN

Todd:

No it's a 2 speed 10" with long shafts for buffing, believe it's a 1&3/4 HP and I tend to think it came from Tool Crib or some place like that…it's a great buffer/grinder but it is huge.

If your interested in one I can do a little research to confirm it's source…

Andy


----------



## donwilwol

> Don:
> 
> Looks very functional, interesting that you took the knob, and tote off, and made covers….
> 
> Andy
> 
> - ADN


I didn't actually take the knob off. The whole knob riser that the bolt threads in was missing. It sat around the shop for a while. I had it brazed once but it didn't hold. Finally in a fit of ingenuity (something I don't get to often) I came up with this idea. It worked well. I wound up.selling it. I told the buyer if it didn't work for him, just send it back. It never came back so I assume it's still working!


----------



## ADN

Don:

That's an ingenious solution, thanks for the rest of the story…..

Andy


----------



## ColonelTravis

> A teaser of my new dedicated jointer, I m through fussing with it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


Wow awesome but not awesome enough to repair the damage to my eyeballs of that prehensile tail guy - geez!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm.Cherry scraps…









Barn wood scrap….


----------



## HokieKen

Andy: I've never seen a Boice Crane grinder. That is a sexy bit of kit!

Turtle: That is a stunning plane!

Bandit: I do love my MF planes. I don't think I've asked in this thread so..

Anyone have a MF lever cap for a #15 (5 1/2 size) they would want to sell or trade? The cutter is a 2 1/4 but I've tried a cap from my 2 3/8 jointer and that cap fits so I'd love to get my hands on either. I would prefer the 3-point cap but would go for the solid type 5 if it were available. And, yes, I did check with NH Plane Parts. He has one but it's not one of those parts I can justify paying more for than I paid for the plane.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry Kenny, no MF parts in my arsenal or you'd be welcomed to it.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

> Anyone have a MF lever cap for a #15 (5 1/2 size) they would want to sell or trade? The cutter is a 2 1/4 but I ve tried a cap from my 2 3/8 jointer and that cap fits so I d love to get my hands on either. I would prefer the 3-point cap but would go for the solid type 5 if it were available. And, yes, I did check with NH Plane Parts. He has one but it s not one of those parts I can justify paying more for than I paid for the plane.
> 
> Thanks fellas!
> 
> - HokieKen


I got this one.

Ken PM me I got issues with posting. I got two #15 I can part with cheap, but you'll have to accept the rest of the plane.


----------



## ADN

Hints on finding deals on planes-sometimes even a dream plane!

Just as an example of shopping "around" for the best deal…..

This little Record 043 came off of EBay England, $14.00 & $16.00 shipping, so $30.00 and a little waiting, and it had 3 blades! Have several examples I could show, with great deals, my Preston router plane came from New Zealand…










Regards
,Andy


----------



## Ocelot

I would like to get a deal like that 043.

Hey, is this CL guy one of *you*?

https://chattanooga.craigslist.org/atq/6177616454.html

-Paul


----------



## ADN

Paul:

No, not me. I saw that also, not a bad collection of tools….


----------



## BlasterStumps

Not sure where else I should post this so I'm going for this thread.










I'm working on a type 19, No 5 with all the usual damage and needs of a plane found at a yard sale. Broken knob, broken tote, nice little chip in blade, and someone's initials scratched in the side. Given a little TLC, I think it will make a good user.

I'll probably leave the initials for the most part and I can salvage the blade but I need to come up with a little bit of rosewood to fix both the knob and tote. Surprisingly enough, the japanning is probably 95% still intact. I did a little sanding on the bottom and it doesn't seem too bad. Once I get the plane assembled, I will spend some time flattening the sole.

I don't need but a small piece of rosewood so maybe I'll ask around at the local guild. I have some fruitwood but it would look bad against the rosewood. 
Interesting little tidbit, this plane with rosewood furniture and curved top blade also has the plated fork over the depth adjuster wheel.


----------



## DLK

Probably the Show the restoration before and after forum is the better place. I've done the repairs with mahogany and like the two toned effect. I used to keep some planes on a top shelf. When you can only see the totes of your planes having it look a bit different helps locate the plane you want.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm









Hmmm…









Hmmmmm…









At least I also have the missing part..









And this needs a cutter assembly…









M-F No. 11…..









And a good cleaning on both…...The No. 8 is a Stanley…..


----------



## GlenintheNorth

WOAH! Dude!

A t1 #11! That makes THREE now that I know of! (I have one and the other I only know of from a single internet picture)

All the rest of MF's bench planes are easier to find than that sucker right there.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, for the love of Pete…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Wood-Plough-Or-Plow-/222043450525?hash=item33b2d22c9d:g:1EYAAOSwoydWstoN


----------



## terryR

^wow,
pretty sure I have a stack of those out near the hog's pen. Who knew they were so valuable.


----------



## HokieKen

He's not sure what it is but he wants $160 for it. I applaud his ambition. At least he's going to ship it for free…


----------



## DLK

The tops the list. What did you search on to find it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think the search word was "ridiculous," or something similar.


----------



## WayneC

LOL. That's a beauty.


----------



## duckmilk

Hahaha, dreamy indeed! I have some spare rusted miscellaneous parts I could wire to a chunk of wood if that sells.


----------



## bandit571

According to the Hyperkitten page….that No. 8 is a type seven…..trying to clean it up a bit….frog is fixed.


----------



## bandit571

Frog:









Looking a little better…









Has the letter "S" in the underside..

Appears I also have a few "extra" irons…









Not too sure about the two block plane irons…









But I seem to have acquired three from IBC ?









This narrow one is 2" wide. Not sure IF any of my chipbreaker bolts can reach the chipbreaker's threads.


----------



## ADN

Bandit,

If you can't use the IBC blades, let me know, I have use for them…

Andy


----------



## bandit571

Rehabs are completed…









Type one, No. 11 









And…









The Stanley No.8, T-7 is now making shavings..









Tried it in the plane til..









It is sitting beside a Stanley No. 7c, T-9









This thing is HUGE. 
Might come in handy, someday….

Haven't found a use for those IBC irons, yet.


----------



## ADN

"Haven't found a use for those IBC irons, yet._"

As stated-I'll make quick use of them, and even send back the Stanley equivalents….

Andy


----------



## bandit571

PM the details?


----------



## Mosquito

I too would easily be able to find a use for IBC irons. I love the one I've got in my 5-1/2


----------



## ADN

PM sent


----------



## BlasterStumps

Nice job fixing the frog Bandit. That old no 8 is a cool tool. 
I just found a Millers Falls Type 3, No 8 today. Looks similar to your MF but I know your's is a type 1 which is really cool. The 11 is a narrow plane like the 5-1/4 I think. Nice finds on both.
Mike


----------



## BlasterStumps

I have had my eye out for one of the MF No 8 planes for quite a while and although I have seen a couple for sale, I never bought one because people were asking quite a bit for them. Then yesterday, I found this one on the cheap. I was excited to get it cleaned up and sharpened so I could give it a go. It works fantastic but, it's too small for my hand. It might make a good plane for my wife though. I found that in order for me to hold it with any degree of comfort in my hand that I can only place two fingers around the tote and that leaves my little finger out along side the plane body and my forefinger up by the blade. 
It's a very nice plane. The overall condition showed it had been taken care of. It's a type 3 war era plane. The japanning is almost all there. It just could stand to have the finish redone on the wood.


----------



## terryR

Here is a 50 degree smoother I just finished from O1 steel and 360 Brass. A few gaps in the DT's but not too bad for a first attempt. Shop made iron is 1.25" wide, and the plane is about 5.5" long. Infill is Brazilian Ebony which is orange when freshly cut, and has darkened to a gorgeous brown in 10 days. It should go completely black soon.


----------



## bobasaurus

That thing is really great, Terry. Just saw it on the FB group. I love the turned knob and lever cap shaping.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, that is drop dead gorgeous…


----------



## TheFridge

The knob sets it off terry.


----------



## HokieKen

Gorgeous work TR as usual! The thought of hand-cutting dovetails in steel makes me itchy  Question: do you HT the O1 when you use it for the sole?


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys!

Kenny, No need to heat treat the base. Think of all the cast iron planes we use, very soft stuff.

Honestly DT's in metal isn't that hard. 24 tpi and fresh teeth. I tried a dremel for the heck of it, and the cut off wheel is much slower than a hack saw, and more difficult to control.










yes, it looks intimadating, but I encourage more of you guys to try it!


----------



## Just_Iain

> I have had my eye out for one of the MF No 8 planes for quite a while and although I have seen a couple for sale, I never bought one because people were asking quite a bit for them. Then yesterday, I found this one on the cheap. I was excited to get it cleaned up and sharpened so I could give it a go. It works fantastic but, it s too small for my hand. It might make a good plane for my wife though. I found that in order for me to hold it with any degree of comfort in my hand that I can only place two fingers around the tote and that leaves my little finger out along side the plane body and my forefinger up by the blade.
> It s a very nice plane. The overall condition showed it had been taken care of. It s a type 3 war era plane. The japanning is almost all there. It just could stand to have the finish redone on the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BlasterStumps


Blaster,

I just checked out of curiosity and the MF 8 is apparently the same size as Stanley 3 so the comment about fingers makes sense. As the owner of 2 Stanley 3's I can use them with four fingers wrapped on the tote but my brother has the same problem you have.

Iain


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, No need to heat treat the base. Think of all the cast iron planes we use, very soft stuff.
> 
> - terryR


I couldn't see any reason you would HT but wasn't sure. Any reason to use O1 rather than stainless?


----------



## terryR

I think you can use any type of metals you want. I'm trying 1018 steel and 385 brass on the current plane. You'd know better than me which steel can be peened or drilled easier than another. If you try stainless, please let me know which type and how it goes.


----------



## WayneC

I see your plane is the banner for unplugged woodworkers on Facebook. Congrats Terry.


----------



## HokieKen

Check out machinability ratings Terry. 1212 is the standard. Other steels are rated based on average tool life when machining compared to that material. In other, words, materials closer to 100% are easier to work. 1018 should be pretty friendly. 416 stainless is extremely friendly.


----------



## JayT

Well, crap. Looking at that ratings list, my first forays into milling were with O1 steel. After this, most anything else should be a piece of cake.


----------



## FoundSheep

That's amazing Terry, definitely inspiration to try it myself some day.
Did you use double dovetails, or single? I remember seeing once about the double, and hammering them together, but I don't know if that's the only way to do it.


----------



## bandit571

Random plane picture..









A No. 8 by Stanley, a No.0-7 by Ohio Tool Co. and a Millers Falls No.8

Makes a mess..


----------



## terryR

Will, single DT's are cut and transferred for pins, then extra slots are files into the sides of each pin to create the double DT you've seen. Only way to do it in metal that I'm aware of.


----------



## HokieKen

> Well, crap. Looking at that ratings list, my first forays into milling were with O1 steel. After this, most anything else should be a piece of cake.
> 
> - JayT


I'm fairly sure those ratings are not in the annealed condition. I'm not sure what O1 rating is in the annealed condition but, I do know it's much easier to work than that chart indicates.


----------



## bobasaurus

> Well, crap. Looking at that ratings list, my first forays into milling were with O1 steel. After this, most anything else should be a piece of cake.
> 
> - JayT
> 
> I m fairly sure those ratings are not in the annealed condition. I m not sure what O1 rating is in the annealed condition but, I do know it s much easier to work than that chart indicates.
> 
> - HokieKen


Even annealed O1 is much harder to work than mild steel. That alloy is just tough overall. It's hard to forge too.


----------



## WayneC

I'm the proud owner of a new book authored by a couple of our fellow lumberjocks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, very nice!


----------



## WayneC

It's signed too.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

@the MF planes: I've got a t3 #8 and two t1. I can get 3 fingers on the tote for a pistol grip.

The #11 is all the same hardware and parts as the #8, just 1/2" or so in the front longer and about 1 1/2" longer in the back. Or so. So yeah it's a narrow 1 3/4" iron too. If you need parts for either one, there are lots of #8 around 

Another t1 #11!









Needless to say.. I have a few MF planes.

@book: I *knew* Don was up to something!


----------



## GlenintheNorth

@metals: If making a plane of stainless, I recommend 303 for the reason that it is incredibly easy to work.

I've seen people recommend 316L, but if you try to work it by hand you kind of deserve what you get. It can be done, but keep lots and lots of hacksaw blades on hand. And possibly a few extra files. It'll shine though.

At work I am usually on 6AL4 titanium or cobalt chromium. Neither of these will tarnish. But neither of these will I recommend, for many many reasons 

Other stainless could be 17-4ph (heat treated stuff, actually rather nice) and a few others. The 17-4 shines up pretty good but isn't horrifically hard on the tooling. Most of my fav stainless to work are ferrous and thus magnetic.

As for steels, 1018 and 12L-14 are pretty easy, about equally so. The 12L-14 is leaded though. Neither will heat treat and with only .18% carbon in the 1018, neither will harden for crap.

I have never machined O1. If it machines like any other high carbon steel, it's doable but it'll take a little effort.


----------



## bandit571

The #8 was used today…









Had a short section of glue line the bigger planes wouldn't touch….the No. 8 worked like a charm.

BTW: I can get all four fingers around the handle, the little finger (pinky?) sticks straight out….the rest will wrap around. 
The 22" jointer plane is an Ohio Tool Co. #0-7….next to the Stanley No.8…..shoulder liked the 7 better…


----------



## terryR

So far, this 1018 seems pretty soft compared to O1. Hope to try peining tomorrow.

Wonder how "machinability" compares to ease of peining? I mean, brass machines well I assume? But is crappy to pein. At least 360 brass is since it just becomes brittle and breaks.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Hi Iain, yes, I have a couple 3's also and I can use them just fine. One I like better than the other and I keep it on my bench. I don't have huge hands but they are big enough to give me trouble finding gloves that fit. You should see me try to use the No. 2 Stanley I have. Actually, it is a nice little plane but just sits on the shelf. The MF 8 is a nice plane. I would imagine a type 2 would have a better tote than this type 3. 
Blaster,

I just checked out of curiosity and the MF 8 is apparently the same size as Stanley 3 so the comment about fingers makes sense. As the owner of 2 Stanley 3 s I can use them with four fingers wrapped on the tote but my brother has the same problem you have.

Iain

- Just_Iain
[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheFridge

Terry, I don't know when it kicks in but factors such as work hardening may or may not be considered. For the most part I don't think you have worry about it. I just know some metals like brass can work harden and become brittle.

Well I'm spent. That's about the extent of my knowledge on the subject.


----------



## JayT

1018 will pein pretty easy, terry. You'll like that aspect of working it. I'm considering whether to use 1018 for the sole on my next plane for ease of machining. Either that or nickel silver. To Glenn's point, I'm also considering an all SS version using 303. Biggest issue there is that the thinnest plate stock I can find is 3/16. I've been using 1/8 for the soles.


----------



## HokieKen

Terry, when considering peening, look at the cold-forming capabilites of the material rather than the machinability. Metals that are good for cold forming will be better for peening. 360 Brass is the standard for machinability in copper alloys but it is not recommended for cold forming. (FWIW, taking a torch to it before peening will help) 1018 is good for cold forming so you should get good results peening it.

Speedy Metals site is a great place for quick access to properties, uses and heat treating information on most any commercially available materials.



> ...
> Biggest issue there is that the thinnest plate stock I can find is 3/16. I ve been using 1/8 for the soles.
> 
> - JayT


If only you had a new tool of some kind that would allow you to remove 1/16 from the face of that stock… ;-()


----------



## JayT

> ...
> Biggest issue there is that the thinnest plate stock I can find is 3/16. I ve been using 1/8 for the soles.
> 
> - JayT
> 
> If only you had a new tool of some kind that would allow you to remove 1/16 from the face of that stock… ;-()
> 
> - HokieKen


I know, I know. I just hate paying for steel and then turning 33% of it into scrap right off the bat. For some reason, I'm OK doing that with lumber, but not metal. Too bad you can't resaw steel like you can a piece of wood.

I'll end up getting some next time I place an order and probably just use it at full thickness on anything except the small 6 inch mini smoother. For that one, I would machine it down.


----------



## HokieKen

I guess you could try resawing it with a hacksaw ;-)


----------



## Just_Iain

Anyone seen one of these before:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878153740292730880









Iain


----------



## bandit571

Plane plane picture…









Millers Falls No.8


----------



## donwilwol

> Anyone seen one of these before:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878153740292730880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iain
> 
> - Just_Iain


That's definitely different


----------



## BlasterStumps

This little size 4 Dunlap plane looks to have been made by Millers Falls. It is by no means built to match quality with the actual MF or Stanley planes of the day. However, after tuning it up, I was really impressed and surprised with how well it cuts. If a person was just getting into using a hand plane, this little smoother would be a good entry level plane to pick up IMHO. I see Dunlap planes for sale quite often and they are real reasonable as far as price goes.


----------



## bandit571

Two random Plane Pictures…









Craftsman #3/Millers Falls No. 8









Cordless Jointers


----------



## terryR

Wooden Low Angle Plane with mouth-closing wedge made from East Indian Rosewood and Gabon Ebony, about 9" long with a 1.5" wide iron bedded at 25 degrees. Iron is shop made from O1 and the sneck is peined on.


----------



## bobasaurus

Terry, you are blowing me away with these things. Amazing work. Do you keep all of them or sell your work?


----------



## DLK

Terry I would like to see more details about that Wooden Low Angle Plane with mouth-closing wedge made from East Indian Rosewood and Gabon Ebony.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

> This little size 4 Dunlap plane looks to have been made by Millers Falls. It is by no means built to match quality with the actual MF or Stanley planes of the day. However, after tuning it up, I was really impressed and surprised with how well it cuts. If a person was just getting into using a hand plane, this little smoother would be a good entry level plane to pick up IMHO. I see Dunlap planes for sale quite often and they are real reasonable as far as price goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BlasterStumps


Sargent on this one. Hard to date, but I'll aim for the end of Dunlap production near the end of WWII and possibly into the early 50's. Not sure when they stopped making Dunlap!

That looks to be in fantastic shape!


----------



## terryR

> Terry, you are blowing me away with these things. Amazing work. Do you keep all of them or sell your work?
> 
> - bobasaurus


Thanks, Allen. Hoping to sell soon. A friend who is also hard core into building planes has set up a site on FB. Soon.

DonK, I didn't take a ton of photos on this build, but what would you like to know?


----------



## DLK

I would like to see more on how the mouth-closing wedge works. Also on how the sneck is peined but I think I see brass pins. BTW I now have received the two Iwasaki float and the little Japanese saw you recommended. So I am ready now to start repairing and remaking some old molding planes I have, but unfortunately I won't have time to do this befor winter. Fortunately winter is only a few weeks away. LOL.


----------



## terryR

The sneck is peined with nails. Nothing special there, except a small counter sink on the opposite sides of the sneck and iron to allow the nails to act as rivets.










The wedge in front allows you to keep the mouth tight as the plane's base is flattened again and again. You remove the wedge, shape it such that will slide down a bit further, then flatten the portion protruding from the base. It's held in place by friction alone since it's shaped as a 3 degree wedge.


----------



## terryR

The mouth could be better. Shaping this front wedge to fit through the plane, but have no gaps at the base is a challenge!


----------



## DLK

Terry I find these methods interesting. Are sneck and front wedge your inventions?


----------



## terryR

dude, I'm copying stuff from the 1800's. It didn't catch on, but is great technology. I think the extra work required for the front wedge drove up costs, so only the weathly British could afford them. 

A few modern makers are using wedges in their planes.

Makes for a lovely place for the fingers to rest during use. And no gaping mouth 100 years from now.

I bet the sneck, or nib, is even older. Just a better way to adjust the iron than beating the back of the lovely wooden plane.


----------



## DLK

Cool. I hope someday to be a wealthy brit like you.


----------



## DonBroussard

Terry-"Sneck" is a new hand plane term to me. What the heck is a sneck?


----------



## bobasaurus

> Terry-"Sneck" is a new hand plane term to me. What the heck is a sneck?
> 
> - Don Broussard


----------



## donwilwol

> This little size 4 Dunlap plane looks to have been made by Millers Falls. It is by no means built to match quality with the actual MF or Stanley planes of the day. However, after tuning it up, I was really impressed and surprised with how well it cuts. If a person was just getting into using a hand plane, this little smoother would be a good entry level plane to pick up IMHO. I see Dunlap planes for sale quite often and they are real reasonable as far as price goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BlasterStumps


I just did a write up on that plane, http://www.timetestedtools.net/2017/06/16/a-sargent-made-dunlap-chip-breakers-cutters-and-hock/

To answer Glens question, they stop making them 1961 ish…..


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

@ TerryR,,Beautiful job on that Low angle plane, I love all the choices and ideas you blended together.


----------



## ColonelTravis

> Anyone seen one of these before:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878153740292730880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iain
> 
> - Just_Iain


Art Bell used to talk about those gliding silently near Area 51 over the Nevada desert.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Terry, very elegant plane you've got there. Really impressed.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Sargent made some nice planes so that is cool. I stand corrected on who made it. I only had to sharpen the blade and wipe the plane off with a little WD 40 on a rag. It couldn't have had much use. I used it on some hard maple today. Worked very well. I found it and the little Millers Falls No 8 at the Restore. I'm going to use them both on a project to be donated. 
Mike


> This little size 4 Dunlap plane…
> 
> - BlasterStumps
> 
> Sargent on this one. Hard to date, but I ll aim for the end of Dunlap production near the end of WWII and possibly into the early 50 s. Not sure when they stopped making Dunlap!
> 
> That looks to be in fantastic shape!
> 
> - GlenintheNorth


----------



## bobasaurus

> Terry-"Sneck" is a new hand plane term to me. What the heck is a sneck?
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don, since Terry didn't respond I believe the sneck is the extra piece riveted to the top of the blade. It allows you to reduce cutting depth by hitting it backwards with a small mallet instead of striking the back of the plane. I think it also prevents the blade from falling out of the mouth if it comes loose.


----------



## terryR

^yep. some call it a nib.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I thought the sneck worked in concert with the plectobit to keep the plane's albion pin in alignment. But I was wrong, clearly.


----------



## FoundSheep

> no step on sneck
> 
> - bobasaurus


That is the best thing I saw today, thank you for that great laugh!


----------



## Ocelot

... a thing like that could snek up on you!


----------



## bobasaurus

> no step on sneck
> 
> - bobasaurus
> 
> That is the best thing I saw today, thank you for that great laugh!
> 
> - FoundSheep


Hah, thank you. I laughed so hard when I first saw that, it came to mind immediately. Another spin-off of the same theme:


----------



## bobasaurus

Here is a 1/4" ovolo molding plane made for me by Jeremiah Wilding here in CO:










I initially had some trouble setting it up, so I returned it to him and he tweaked it for me and sent it back in a larger box fully setup and ready. I need to make a project to try it out.


----------



## bandit571

First Boy Scout walks on a trail, steps on snake, wakes snake up.
Second Boy Scout walks on trail, step on snake, pisses snake off..

Anyone care to be Boy Scout #3?


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the sneck definition, Allen. I really didn't know what it was, but I was pretty sure it wasn't a reptile. I enjoyed your little cartoon too, BTW.


----------



## Lemwise

Picked this one up 2 weeks ago. An old Record #3 from the early 50's. Imo the #3 is the most underappreciated plane and its the one I use the most.


----------



## BlasterStumps

That's a beauty that is. I like the size 3 as well. I keep one on the bench. Handy little bugger. If you did the rehab on that Record, you did nice work. 
Mike


> Picked this one up 2 weeks ago. An old Record #3 from the early 50 s. Imo the #3 is the most underappreciated plane and its the one I use the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lemwise


----------



## Lemwise

It didn't need much rehab. There was some light surface rust on the cheeks and blade so I cleaned those with extra fine Scotch Brite. I also cleaned the adjuster knob with it. Other than that it was just a matter of removing the old gunk and oil from the body, frog, handle and knob, cleaning the screws and making the sole ever so slightly convex in length and width (I don't want a sole that's perfectly flat on a No3).


----------



## theoldfart

I picked up a set of 7/8 " match planes while on vacation last week









They were made by W Webb, Pittsfield, MA roughly 1860 or so. Interesting marking on the heel.









The tongue cutter works like a charm









I need to locate a 1/4" groove cutter for the other plane.


----------



## bandit571

Random plane pictures..









Three of them. No. 5-1/2, No. 0-7, No. 8









Made a mess on the floor, again..









Leg blank work. Cherry…


----------



## thedude50

How are you guys I have been hurt for the last few months the back is frail but I still get in the shop when I can but I dont do much but the podcast check out the latest one if you can.http://thisoldworkshop.libsyn.com/tow-podcast-26-with-alex-snodgrass-band-saw-master


----------



## WayneC

> I picked up a set of 7/8 " match planes while on vacation last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were made by W Webb, Pittsfield, MA roughly 1860 or so. Interesting marking on the heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tongue cutter works like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to locate a 1/4" groove cutter for the other plane.
> 
> - theoldfart


Very nice. I have a thing for T&G planes. Almost as bad as router planes (purchased another one this morning). Have you considered making the iron? I'm wondering how hard it will be to find one. Though it might be easier on the East Coast than out here in California.


----------



## donwilwol

Closest I got Kevin, but you can probably make it work.


----------



## WayneC

A quarter inch wide?


----------



## donwilwol

> A quarter inch wide?
> 
> - WayneC


yes


----------



## WayneC

Just have to grind it square I would think.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks good Don. PM on its way.


----------



## bandit571

Random plane picture..









Seemed to work nicely on some Tiger…









Unless you'd rather look at a SW..









Detail work…


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne, these are my second set. I also have a set of Bensons made in Albany around 1860-70.




























Real wide 1 7/8"!


----------



## theoldfart

Oh yea, forgot about this one









Works well enough though the cutter needs a honing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Practice makes (more) perfect with that tool more than just about any other for me.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm catching on to that Smitty.


----------



## Ocelot

I only have this one.


----------



## donwilwol

> Looks good Don. PM on its way.
> 
> - theoldfart


it's in the mail


----------



## theoldfart

Don, thanks


----------



## WayneC

> Oh yea, forgot about this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works well enough though the cutter needs a honing.
> 
> - theoldfart


It was all I could do not to buy a LN on eBay the other day. Fortunately it sold quickly.


----------



## WayneC

I have pretty much all of the metal T&G planes and one set of Dutch wooden T&G.

Union 041 and 042
Stanley 48 (want a 49 and considering if I should add Fulton and Lakeside variants.)
Stanley 146, 147, and 148
and one of the Sargent. (want the other two)


----------



## donwilwol

> I have pretty much all of the metal T&G planes and one set of Dutch wooden T&G.
> 
> Union 041 and 042
> Stanley 48 (want a 49 and considering if I should add Fulton and Lakeside variants.)
> Stanley 146, 147, and 148
> and one of the Sargent. (want the other two)
> 
> - WayneC


I've got one #66 sitting here on my desk. It was supposed to be sold, but I can't bring myself to list it. It's got the cutters as well.


----------



## WayneC

Someone should buy that quickly.


----------



## Ocelot

I have a 66, so I'm not tempted. Not tempted. No. I don't need 2 66's. Does it have the curved fence?


----------



## theoldfart

How many cutters do they normally come with?


----------



## donwilwol

I don't even know how many is in the plastic bag


----------



## theoldfart

Looks to be in good shape, someone needs to give it a good home! Wayne?


----------



## bandit571

Details, details….









Get a bit fancy, now…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> How many cutters do they normally come with?
> 
> - theoldfart


Per B&G, "...there are 8 cutters (earlier models only had 7, with the blank one optional on the earlier models), each ground on both ends making for a total of 15 sizes. The blank one could be ground to whatever shape was desired. The following cutters are supplied with the plane -

3 Single Beads: 1/8", 3/16"; 1/4", 5/16"; 3/8", 1/2".
1 Fluting: 3/16", 1/4".
1 2 and 3 Reeding: 3/16" (2 bead), 1/4" (3 bead).
1 3 and 4 Reeding: 1/8" (3 bead), 1/8" (4 bead).
1 Router: 1/8", 1/4".
One blank cutter from 1909 on."


----------



## lalana

Since I started playing with planes a scary thing has happened. I'm starting to get more interested in the tools themselves than I am in the woodworking!


----------



## waho6o9

That's also a good thing Lalana and welcome to Lumber Jocks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It can be a balancing act, tools vs. craft, but whatever gets you into the shop is a good thing.


----------



## theoldfart

Smitty, thanks

Now the chase starts.

Lalana, beware the mitre box! But do have fun.


----------



## JayT

lalana, just beware when the woodworking and planes merge into the same projects. That is whole 'nuther rabbit hole to go down.


----------



## Ocelot

For the 66, Lie Nielson sells sets of blades for $30, which seems very reasonable. Also, they sell 5-packs of blank ones for $10, also quite reasonable. They are some kind of tools steel anealed. You can harden them after you make them, but they say that they work pretty well un-hardened too.

I just now looked and the LN set is $60. It must have been on sale when I looked a few weeks ago.

The blanks are still 5 for $10 though.

Maybe I got mixed up. In any case, the St. James Bay tool company does have the set for $30 on ebay. ($40 with the router blade).


----------



## WayneC

I have the St James sets, Stanley original and LN blanks. The steel in the LN blades is much better. I would highly recommend if you need replacements to get the LN set over St. James Bay.


----------



## Ocelot

I bought my 66 with the LN set for $65 on ebay - and figured it was a great deal, but no curved fence.

I was considering getting the St. James hollows and rounds set which is a non-standard thing they did.

Does anybody have any experience with that set?

-Paul


----------



## Holt

Sorry for the old reply, I'm still reading the thread to get caught up. But I can vouch for this. I've had the rust hunt bug biting me badly and just had to go hunting. Basically I've found a bunch of transitional planes (not my area of interest), A nice Stanley No. 80 cabinet scrapper where the seller thought the "80" was the MSRP (pass). I heard there was a huge flea market at Santuck the first Saturday of every month, so I made the trip. If you want a phone case and like the idea of 437 different vendors offering them, then you would be in luck. I found ZERO hand woodworking tools. In the general area there was an indoor flea market/antique mall and in one locked display case, all but hidden by some run of the mill bulky items, I did find some two foot folding rules. I paid too much for a brass bound model that had the alignment pin and was mechanically sound. Ordered some oxalic acid to clean up the scales. Plus side over buying on online, I did get to handle this one. To be fair, I did find a Langdon Miter box with a decent saw at the flea market in Clanton, but I'm not sure that one counts. The guy had it buried in his shipping container because no one would ever want it. I got it for $25



> Stef, I found a flint artifact in the goat pasture this week! The only gems here in Alabama.
> 
> I m convinced the workers took all their tools back north after re-building the south. Only agricultural equipment here for vintage tools.
> 
> - terryR


----------



## Holt

Another reply to an older post. I'll catch up, I promise…

I got a full set of record 403 H&Rs, the Nose, and all the blades except the one for the nosing attachment from Patrick. I found one of the nosing blades from St James Bay on the 'bay, so now I have the full set. Think I'm going to make a full set of silhouettes for all the 403 blades in case I have to make replacements in the future.

I'm sure everyone knows this, but just in case. If you need a particular item, email Patrick. He has lots of stuff that doesn't make the "list", he seems to know everyone, and he makes frequent hunting trips and doesn't seem to mind keeping an eye out for stuff you want.



> just bought a Record #6 H&R NOS from Patrick L. Two down two to go plus nose!
> 
> - theoldfart


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> ... I did find some two foot folding rules. I paid too much for a brass bound model that had the alignment pin and was mechanically sound. Ordered some oxalic acid to clean up the scales.
> 
> - Holt


I'm sure you know, but Barkeeper's Friend contains that good stuff and does wonders with lightening scales of boxwood rulers.


----------



## TheFridge

Saw this while picking up a 59 uni.










Spiers. Someone added a tote. Didn't do too bad of a job. Hopefully I can bring it home next time I go. The box in the back has a complete 45 in it as well. He had a bunch of goodies and is "decluttering". Wish I had more hooker money.


----------



## JayT

Nice infill.



> Wish I had more hooker money.
> 
> - TheFridge


Charge more for your services . . . or get a higher class of clientele.


----------



## bobasaurus

> ... I did find some two foot folding rules. I paid too much for a brass bound model that had the alignment pin and was mechanically sound. Ordered some oxalic acid to clean up the scales.
> 
> - Holt
> 
> I m sure you know, but Barkeeper s Friend contains that good stuff and does wonders with lightening scales of boxwood rulers.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I recently tried this and it worked great. It works fast, too.


----------



## bandit571

Random plane picture…


----------



## bandit571

Tends to happen, when going across a pin..


----------



## TheFridge

Well J. I live life a little on the trashy side  it is unfortunate for my wallet but it is true.


----------



## ToddJB

Not mine, but I figured I'd throw it out here if anyone was looking to round out a collection. Stanley 608 Corrugated.

https://fortcollins.craigslist.org/tls/6205791699.html


----------



## bobasaurus

Two block planes I bought from the Rocky Mountain Tool Collectors. The top is a #60 1/2 that I restored and have been using a lot recently. The bottom is a #18 that I picked up from today's meeting. I have not yet restored it, but it's pretty clean. The adjustable mouth is seized up though… I'll get some oil in there and let it penetrate. The knuckle joint is really fun to mess with.










I'm starting to get too many block planes… as if there were such a thing  .


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good looking blocks, Allen. And you're right about too many block planes… ;-)


----------



## DLK

I think I only use 4 block planes: standard angle, low angle, skew, angle and mini. Why have more? Just for collection? Why were so many different block planes concurrently made?

I guess this is answered in this thread. I need to look before I leap.


----------



## bobasaurus

> I think I only use 4 block planes: standard angle, low angle, skew, angle and mini. Why have more? Just for collection? Why were so many different block planes concurrently made?
> 
> I guess this is answered in this thread. I need to look before I leap.
> 
> - Combo Prof


One of these is low angle (12 deg bed), the other is standard angle (20 deg bed). So I can change from end grain to face grain easier.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Various sizes and caps, front knobs, cutter angles and mouth adjust features all combine to make a bunch of different combinations. Not all blocks feel good in the hand, for any number of reasons. Start with a size that is right, then find the features you want in that size. But you'll still want a skew, and possible a #101 squirrel tail, and maybe a knuckle cap or low angle. Oh, and did I mention they're pretty inexpensive? That's a great enabler, too.


----------



## bobasaurus

I am starting to get some duplicates though… maybe time to sell a couple. I have a veritas block with several blades and it has been my go-to block for years. But for rougher stuff like plywood or glue-ups I like to use the cheaper antiques. I have a wooden ECE that looks neat but doesn't perform quite as well as the metalics. And I have a RH skew block that I hardly touch but theoretically would be nice for certain trimming tasks.


----------



## DLK

I will admit when you see 'em in garage sales for $5 or less they are pretty hard not to buy. I think I only have bought two for more $, the 60 1/2 I got from you Smitty and the MF skew from Glenn.


----------



## bandit571

Random plane photo…









Will just have to do….Stanley #4c..T-20, made in England…









Seemed to work, though


----------



## BlasterStumps

For most of you, this won't be a big thing but for me it was a long time coming so I'm stoked. I was in a local Restore and found a Stanley No. 7 that is nice enough to take the slot in my till. It's a type 14 (I think) smooth bottom. I retired my MF 22 to a shelf and placed the No 7 in its slot. I haven't fully cleaned it yet just wiped it off with a little WD 40 on a rag. I did sharpen the cutter and it works very well. It has a little red paint on the top of the tote which I am planning to just leave alone. I already nicknamed it "The Red Head". Another tool search of mine comes to a close. Some of you will surely understand why I'm 'happy happy'.


----------



## Handtooler

Wonderful find and purchase! "Big Red" Really is in wonderful shape. Your till is a fine build also. Where are your blocks? In a stable or on the bench.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looks like a fine addition, Blaster!


----------



## BlasterStumps

some are on a shelf right below these larger planes. A few are scattered around in my tool board shelves, and a couple are on my bench. 


> Wonderful find and purchase! "Big Red" Really is in wonderful shape. Your till is a fine build also. Where are your blocks? In a stable or on the bench.
> 
> - Handtooler


----------



## duckmilk

That one is in really nice shape. Yes, I understand why you are 'happy happy'.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Thanks Smitty Cabinetshop. I've been on the hunt for a 7 like this one for at least three years.



> Looks like a fine addition, Blaster!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


----------



## BlasterStumps

I still need to clean up the sides and sole on it but yes, i think it is nice shape as well. Thanks for the nice comment. 
Mike


> That one is in really nice shape. Yes, I understand why you are happy happy .
> 
> - duckmilk


----------



## BlasterStumps

Thanks for the nice comments on the no 7 Handtooler. 
Mike


----------



## BlasterStumps

This isn't a hand plane of my dreams, however, it is one of my wall hangers. It's just another early 8. I wanted to share a couple pictures of it though to show how the manufacturing process must have gotten interrupted or, it somehow slipped by someone in the process of becoming a corrugated bottom. I think somewhere I saw another plane similar so I don't think it is too rare to find them like this.


----------



## theoldfart

Any chance the bottom was ground down? How thick is at the mouth?


----------



## BlasterStumps

I have a couple other early planes and it looks same same on thickness of sole. Don't think anyone has done anything to this 8. I have no idea why it was marked like it is however, the marks look like they were intended for a corrugation of the sole. Probably never know but it is interesting.
Mike


> Any chance the bottom was ground down? How thick is at the mouth?
> 
> - theoldfart


----------



## donwilwol

I had a jointer that was clearly shop corragated once. I'm not sure what they used to do it. It didn't hurt the plane, it just looked a little funky.


----------



## bandit571

Somewhere..there is floating around a No. 18…..with a groovy sole….Last I saw it, it was in a box heading for upstate NY…


----------



## donwilwol

I'm looking for a frog for this type 3 sargent#414. Somebody, or somebody you know, has an extra.


----------



## CFrye

Don, is that the right image? It looks a lot bigger than a 414?


----------



## CFrye

Don, is that the right image? It looks a lot bigger than a 414?


----------



## terryR

I'm pretty sure he meant 424, or 5424 actually.


----------



## donwilwol

> Don, is that the right image? It looks a lot bigger than a 414?
> 
> - CFrye


Damn fat fingers. #424.


----------



## terryR

And, another infill. Just over 5" long with an iron that is 1.25" wide bedded at 50 degrees. The infill is Cocobolo.










A few minor cosmetic blemishes, but shaves nicely,










The previous with Brazilian Ebony is quickly gaining patina in my humid shop,


----------



## WayneC

Beautiful


----------



## bandit571

Wonder which of these works well with a broken thumb..









Have some Maple stiles needing jointed…..36" long ones. 









Tinner's Rule showed I need a bit planed off…kind of wavy..


----------



## donwilwol

> And, another infill. Just over 5" long with an iron that is 1.25" wide bedded at 50 degrees. The infill is Cocobolo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few minor cosmetic blemishes, but shaves nicely,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The previous with Brazilian Ebony is quickly gaining patina in my humid shop,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


Absolutely astounding work.


----------



## bobasaurus

Terry, that is ridiculously nice as usual. Love the dovetailing and contrasting pins.

I'm still working on my wood-bodied plane (I keep putting it aside, so the project is taking forever). Made a tote out of pau ferro / moradillo and got it attached:


----------



## CO_Goose

Anyone want an "instant" tool collection?

https://denver.craigslist.org/atq/d/large-collection-of-antique/6236106760.html










Quite the collection. However he wants to sell all of it, and not piece it out, so I am out of the bidding. There are a lot of interesting tools that look like they have not been used for years.

Goose


----------



## donwilwol

it would be a shame to break that set up, but they didn't say if they'd hold the mortgage.


----------



## bobasaurus

Plane planing a plane:


----------



## Holt

Sorry for responding to an old post, I'm rapidly catching up. Just wanted to say that I am going to shamelessly be inspired (fancy term for copying) your dining room chairs. Great job! (rest of the projects are nice too!)



> .... I, personally, always want to see the finished woodworking projects from those I borrow tips from.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> +1
> 
> - CL810
> 
> That s why when people question me…..I say, "In de face!" : http://lumberjocks.com/BigRedKnothead/projects
> 
> (double lawl)
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


----------



## Holt

Think that's form a Pat Benatar song….



> "Before i put another notch in my lipstick case .."
> 
> Sorry i just went joan jett. My apologies.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## Holt

Think that's from a Pat Benatar song….



> "Before i put another notch in my lipstick case .."
> 
> Sorry i just went joan jett. My apologies.
> 
> - chrisstef


----------



## bobasaurus

Finished the wood-bodied jack plane:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice!


----------



## donwilwol

It arrived yesterday


----------



## bandit571

Type "2" frog….


----------



## donwilwol

Type 3.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Type "Old" for sure. Good looker there, Don!


----------



## Holt

There are in Chilton County, AL. C'mon down. Exit I-65 when you see the big peach…



> WAIT, there are peach cobbler contest?
> 
> - Don W


----------



## ToddJB

Nice Don, was that one of the missing Types? How many are left?


----------



## donwilwol

> Nice Don, was that one of the missing Types? How many are left?
> 
> - ToddJB


Just the type 1 is missing now.


----------



## ToddJB

Awesome, Don.


----------



## Holt

Responding to old post, sorry. On this topic (who ripped off whom), I have a rhetorical question. Give that there are about 72 Woodcraft stores, assuming there are about 6 Woodriver planes that match up with LN versions. How many planes is it reasonable for a Woodcraft to expect to sell a week? One of each be reasonable? that's 24 planes each month for each store or 1728 planes each month. Could LN manufacturing support that much additional volume? I've read stuff on the net opining that LN wasn't interested in ramping up their production. Maybe all of this is just grousing and doesn't really have any real world impact, at least in the new hand plane market. If I wanted Bedrocks, based on the 'bay and Jim Bode, it would be cheaper (and much easier) to buy Woodriver than acquiring and rehabing vintage Bedrocks.

I wonder about the patents (or lack there of) too. Surely many of the LN improvements were patent worthy. Maybe the effort to secure the patents didn't seem worth it Later, when demand was high enough to warrant copy cats, it may have been too late to start the patent process…



> This post is not intended to perpetuate any former conflict, tiff, scuffle, or argument, but Raney Nelson of Daed Toolworks is a fantastic writer. This article written by him articulates some of my particular sentiments very well.
> http://www.daedtoolworks.com/music-from-a-different-kitchen/
> 
> - richardwootton


----------



## Mosquito

A partial cross posting here, but just picked up a few planes off of Craigslist this evening. $500 for everything seemed pretty dang good to me…

#55 with box with decent label, in good shape (could still use a slight cleaning), has everything but the shoe on the tower/center skate. Even has short rods, camrest, and screwdriver. And all 4 boxes of irons in fantastic shape. Labels are good on the boxes, and all but about 3 of the non-straight irons still have factory grinding marks on them. Awesome.




























Next, a couple #45's in type 2 and 8. Also has 1 box with fair label, clear and readable just missing a chunk. Came with about 5-1/2 sets of irons in various ages and conditions. Much of this will likely be hitting the chopping block, as I don't need more #45s (by that I mean the #45's I've got of these types are in better shape than these 2). I'll probably keep a set or two of the irons, but otherwise will likely not stick around too long.










A No. 48, with both irons. This one I'll be cleaning up and keeping. My first dedicated T&G plane.










Also a pair of compass planes. A 13 and 113. The 113 needs a lever cap.



















And a few odds and ends to boot.


----------



## Ocelot

So what you're sayin' is that you've got a couple of 45's to unload - probably without irons?


----------



## Mosquito

Most likely with irons, as that'll likely be easier, and I don't necessarily need them either, unless someone was looking for one without irons, then sure lol I'll have to take inventory of what I should part ways with next week


----------



## Ocelot

Well, I might be interested in one of 'em since I have no 45 nor even any plow plane at all.


----------



## CL810

Did I hear a mic drop?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Which really is damaging to the mic, BTW…


----------



## Mosquito

lol I don't drop the mic on purpose, it's usually attached to the camera 

Ocelot, I'll be taking inventory of what I've got that will likely go up for sale in the near future. Will let you know what's on that list


----------



## TheFridge

Just passed on a 45 for 150$. Cardboard box coming apart but has all the panels. Has all the parts. Minimal rust. 2 sets of cutters in their case with stickers.


----------



## Ocelot

I'm not really an original box guy. Just want a usable tool.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah me too. If he said 75$ I'd be all over it.


----------



## Pjonesy

These planes are all beautiful works of art but I am fortunate to have a really collectible Stanley 51/52 chute plane that I still use regularly in my workshop.
I must say it is a joy to use.
I even have a hold down clamp for it, not original but a copy of an original.


----------



## TheFridge

Photobucket sucks. I wish I had an original 51/52.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, photobucket unusable on LJs.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, it is, but… $$$


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah. Taking me forever to cornvert all my project pics to imgs.


----------



## DanKrager

Photobucket is an electronic file 13. I gave it up a long time ago.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

^ Hear, Hear.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

About a month ago Cricket said she'd look into it. Someday, I guess.










Photobucket is DOA and according to Wiki, blip.tv went under in 2015, the same year zooomr went under. Metacafe.com hosts videos; home page there has near-porn for content. New users not getting very helpful instruction for posting photos…


----------



## Ocelot

I posted on somebody's thread instructions which apparently helped that guy. I need to find them and make a separate thread.

Here it is - made it a blog entry.

How to post photos on LJ.


----------



## Holt

Woot! Made it to the "end" of the thread! I didn't read every word, but I did at least skim all 53,750 posts (assuming I interpreted that number correctly).

I actually have some hand plane news. Nabbed a Record No. 10 rabbeting bench plane from Patrick's August list. He says it will ship today!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats (and sympathy) Holt, for reading this whole thing.  And looking forward to pics of the Record No. 10, haven't seen one before.


----------



## terryR

Here is my first attempt at the Improved Miter plane, a little over 10" in length. Iron is 1.5" wide and bedded at 20 degrees. this is the build where I started with 385 Brass for the sides, but found it too brittle to pein at all, even after heating.

I made mistakes during peining, so there are ugly gaps in the DT's. Hopefully I've discovered my mistakes and will not repeat them.

The front bun is more comfortable than I could've imagined, and the plane is honestly easier to hold than a Stanley style with rear tote. I'll certainly build another of these!




























another fine prototype.


----------



## WayneC

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Handtooler

Mag! And, the curleys vouch for its fine performance,. Sorry you're not happy with the piening,


----------



## Bertha

Holy crap!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, that plane is beautiful.


----------



## JayT

Dang, terry, that plane is so cool it brought Al out of hiding.


----------



## ADN

Beautiful, amazing work TerryR…

Been under the weather for the last couple of months….started working on some planes I traded for an came up with a couple of gems:

Union 41/2 with the huge front knob, nice old plane

Stanley 46 type 1 or type 2, this is a great find….

.


----------



## Bertha

ADN, there's a type study somewhere on the 46. I think the early typing has something to do with slotted screws. I think yours is very, very early, like Type1 early. I've got a few of them and every single one is missing nickers. I bought some really thin tool steel from McMaster and I'm going to try to make my own nickers.

Has anyone done this? I'm certain Terry has the capability lol.


----------



## terryR

I have made one knicker for a plow plane. The little guy on the 46 would be tough to just hold. But, remember, someone made it back in the day.


----------



## ADN

Yea I've read the type study, mine is a type 2 at the latest, but I believe it may be a type 1. The study has almost no information on the difference between 1 & 2, believe late model 2s went with slotted thumb screws, so that confuses things…..

Mine has both of the pressed in nickers, can post a picture if that would help…..

You could take a later nicker and cut the screw hole off….

Andy


----------



## DanKrager

Mos, if you could locate someone with a laser metal cutting CNC, it would be no trick at all to make those knickers, even the cutters themselves. In fact, it might even be a good investment. I don't know of anyone making knicker replacements, or even the blanks for replacements but I live in a hole. I've seen them with quite large tables for under $5,000.

DanK


----------



## Mosquito

Thing of beauty right there. It does look like someone removed all the japanning on it though. Definitely type 2 at the latest, like you say, with that long horn on the tote. I don't know enough about the #46's to know the subtleties between type 1 and 2 though. If it were a #45, on the other hand, I'd be all over that


----------



## Holt

Just received my Record No. 10 Rabbet Plane from Patrick off his August list. Looks pretty much like the Stanley No. 10 as shown on the blood and gore site. Plane arrives in good shape, sharp, needing minimal cleaning and adjusting. Next on my hunting list is Record No. 8 and (once I figure out which ones) any of the Record No. 405 blades I'm missing.


----------



## waho6o9

Looks like a nice plane Holt, congrats


----------



## CL810

Bertha, couple years ago I got some nickers off the the Stanley website. However, they are "blacker" than originals. I'm not sure if they still sell them or not. If making your own doesn't work out and you want one, let me know.

Another step towards completing a set of type 6 Bedrocks with this 604-1/2. Still need the hard ones, 601, 602, 605-1/4, 605-1/2. Anyone have a spare they want to hand off?


----------



## WayneC

On the 601 are you going to get one from Patrick Leach? I think he is the only one that sells a 601. I happened across a reasonable 602 buy it now on ebay earlier this year. I've now completed the set but unfortunately no spares in the sizes you need. 605 1/2 should not be that hard or expensive. 605 1/4, well….


----------



## Mosquito

I wish I did Andy lol


----------



## WayneC

http://www.supertool.com/601.htm


----------



## Bertha

CL, I'll take black, white, asian, democrat, any of them. I'll take the knickers right off of them. That 605-1/4 is going to be a bear. Unlike many it seems, I'm a firm believer in bedrocks. I find them a lot more solid like…er…bedrock. Aesthetically, I like the round sides. I'm vain enough to demand the lever cap indicates them as such.

Thanks for the ideas on the knickers. That would make an exceptional excuse to buy a CNC. When my fiance' asks why I need one so desperately (I don't), all I've been able to come up with is to make plaques for her family. It hasn't worked yet.


----------



## Bertha

delete double post


----------



## Bertha

I don't know why I'm double posting. I'll likely repeat that in a couple of seconds.

Wayne, I always thought the 601 was a running joke but now I see a price at the bottom. I'm still skeptical.


----------



## WayneC

He made a reproduction. I got a LN #1 as a gift from my kids. That is what I have in my bench plane set. By the way, are you on facebook? There is a big handplane group on FB.


----------



## ADN

> Thing of beauty right there. It does look like someone removed all the japanning on it though. Definitely type 2 at the latest, like you say, with that long horn on the tote. I don t know enough about the #46 s to know the subtleties between type 1 and 2 though. If it were a #45, on the other hand, I d be all over that
> 
> - Mosquito


Japaning is gone except the crevasses, the very old ones like this 46 have no name or model stamp. Thought it was a 47 st first, but I'm happy with the 46, it will also make a great user, the 46 models all work really well with the skewed iron…

Andy


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Based on a recent comment in his List, I don't think Patrick has done a production run of his #601s in quite a while. But they are real; he recently resold one of them on his own list as I recall.


----------



## Mosquito

ADN, yeah I certainly like using my #46's, but that set hasn't grown anywhere near to the extent of my #45 collection lol


----------



## TheFridge

I heard a buddy say something about a bedrock 2 I believe he picked up recently. I'll give him a holler.

Holt, I'll l ask about 405 irons as well.


----------



## bandit571

> CL, I ll take black, white, asian, democrat, any of them. I ll take the knickers right off of them. That 605-1/4 is going to be a bear. Unlike many it seems, I m a firm believer in bedrocks. I find them a lot more solid like…er…bedrock. Aesthetically, I like the round sides. I m vain enough to demand the lever cap indicates them as such.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas on the knickers. That would make an exceptional excuse to buy a CNC. When my fiance asks why I need one so desperately (I don t), all I ve been able to come up with is to make plaques for her family. It hasn t worked yet.
> 
> - Bertha


nhplaneparts has those knickers…..just a heads up….


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Bandit.


----------



## TheFridge

He has a bedrock 7 so no bueno or whatever that means. Recommended JCBoxalot of eBay. Think he has a store in PA.

This http://www.toolexchange.com.au/ was recommended for the 405 irons if you're willing to wait.


----------



## ShaneA

That 604 1/2 is a beauty, all the fractionlal Bedrocks tend to up the price more than I am prepared to pay. I think my collection sets about where yours does Clayton, but I am spanning the types…oh, and the poor 604 I shattered. Plane made it 100 yrs before me, a couple years in my shop and she is dead.


----------



## ColonelTravis

> - terryR


----------



## Mosquito

> He has a bedrock 7 so no bueno or whatever that means. Recommended JCBoxalot of eBay. Think he has a store in PA.
> 
> This http://www.toolexchange.com.au/ was recommended for the 405 irons if you re willing to wait.
> 
> - TheFridge


JCBoxlot*

I've bought a few things from them in the past, and have been pleased with the experiences http://stores.ebay.com/jcboxlot


----------



## Bertha

^same goes on JC. I've had many positive experiences. Always been exactly what he advertised.


----------



## bandit571

Roll call!..









The Baileys..









And the little ones…









And…Mutt & Jeff..









Tends to get a wee bit crowded, somedays..


----------



## Ocelot

Showoff!


----------



## Holt

I really want that plane! So many toys so little cash…



> http://www.supertool.com/601.htm
> 
> - WayneC


----------



## Holt

I almost ordered the blade for my Record 405 nosing tool from them, but ran across on from St James Bay on the evil auction site (Evil is what the 'E" stands for, righjt?)



> This http://www.toolexchange.com.au/ was recommended for the 405 irons if you re willing to wait.
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## Holt

Thankee!



> I heard a buddy say something about a bedrock 2 I believe he picked up recently. I ll give him a holler.
> 
> Holt, I ll l ask about 405 irons as well.
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## bandit571

Random Plane Picture..









Cleaning dovetails, and making grooves,,









Feeling "Groovy"


----------



## Bertha

I like the dimensions of those dovetails. Two cool pictures, in general.


----------



## WayneC

I think I've confirmed my status as a collector. Gasp!


----------



## Mosquito

You've only now confirmed that Wayne? lol Good looking stash there. What all are we looking at? Preston, Record, Stanley….?


----------



## theoldfart

Nice line up of smalls, that Preston is drool worthy. What about the big 'uns?


----------



## WayneC

There are two bronze pattern maker. Stanley 271, Record 722, Sargent 73 and a Preston 1397P.


----------



## WayneC

> Nice line up of smalls, that Preston is drool worthy. What about the big uns?
> 
> - theoldfart


----------



## theoldfart

And you guys bust me about mitre boxes? Sheesh! Nice collection.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Kevin


----------



## WayneC

Thanks. I actually have a bunch more in my collection. Also, two more arrived in the mail today. Also, miter box = 10 planes. Have to factor that in. 



















For size comparison


----------



## theoldfart

I'd put that Preston up there with my 15 1/2 Langdon. A real gem.

Also at 1MB=10 plane then you'll need a lot more planes to catch up Wayne! hehe


----------



## Bertha

Agree on the Preston. wholeheartedly.


----------



## WayneC

> I d put that Preston up there with my 15 1/2 Langdon. A real gem.
> 
> Also at 1MB=10 plane then you ll need a lot more planes to catch up Wayne! hehe
> 
> - theoldfart





> Agree on the Preston. wholeheartedly.
> 
> - Bertha


I'm jonesing for a Preston 2500 Router really bad. One came up on eBay last week but it sold for ~$450. Makes the Walke-Moore 2500 really attractive if they would ever get it in stock.


----------



## Mosquito

I would honestly consider one if they were back in stock too Wayne. Ever since I got my Preston clone, I have gone to that one every single time I've had to use a router plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No inputs to the router discussion other than to say there are two of them in the Not Wall Hung and they're not likely to get company in the form of additional routers. Why? Not sure, but I do know there's not a bunch of routing done in the shop. Some, but not much at all.

I did, on the other hand, find a use for a Stanley No. 248A weatherstripping / plough plane. Added a toothed stop to the bench's planing stop, and the plane cut the long dado needed.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Smitty. Have you used it much? I've been thinking about adding a planing stop of that nature to my bench as well, just haven't done it yet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Install did a few things, Mos. First, the oak planing stop material itself comes from original bench stock (important to me) but was somewhat loose in the bench. Adding the toother and letting it sit a bit proud of the wooden stop block gets me a fit that's nice and snug, as it should be. It's sized right, meaning the teeth extend from the face of the block about 1/8". And it drives down flat in the bench.

I haven't used it yet, but I'm looking forward to doing so. I think it'll improve the functionality (and relevance) of the planing stop for sure. If not, it was only a few bucks from the 'bay.


----------



## JustplaneJeff

Through a friend of a friend, I bought a small collection of woodworking tools that had been in storage for 15 years, The lady said she was finally ready to sell her dads collection. After picking out 3 or 4 tools, I bought what was left.







now let the identification begin. I have figured out most, but a few I've not seen before.









This kinda looks like a seigley









This one has an unusual frog set up

















A compass plane with no markings









and this little guy









The collection also included a Stanley #444, #55, 2=#45s, 2=#46s, 3 bedrocks, #s 3,4 and 5 gage planes 6 trannys, and 7 wood plow planes. There was also 2 slicks, 3 marking gages and a #66 scraper with all 8 blades and an early stearns spoke shave. Pretty happy with this find. Jeff


----------



## bandit571

There is a saying around here…..rhymes with "New Duck"..

I May make the short drive over that way, someday, to take a looksee…..and hopefully NOT drool on them…

NICE find….no wonder I haven't found anything lately….


----------



## JustplaneJeff

Your welcome to come by anytime. These tools were stored away since her dad passed away 15 years ago. She was ready to let them go as they are getting ready to move, and kinda wanted them to stay together. Going to sharpen some up and put them to use in the shop.


----------



## donwilwol

I would recommend the Davis go on a shelf. They are prone to break and it has some value if it's all there and in good shape.


----------



## JustplaneJeff

its missing one of the screws on the side of the frog. Wasn't going to use that one as I already have a couple jack planes I really like. I just purchased another building and may put a small display in a case up there. Thought about letting school kids go through and see how things used to be done


----------



## CL810

LN 4-1/2 with high angle frog. I'm happy to report it performs as advertised.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

JustPlaneJeff, that sounds like an incredible collection to pick up at once. Amazing… More pictures, please!


----------



## Bertha

Nothing to do with planes but I found it pretty slick. I'm making peg strips as part of a tool rack. I bought 50 wooden clothespins at dollar general for ….wait for it….a dollar. I drilled 1/2 holes, dabbed them with a little T3, and drove them down to the split. I then cut the whole back row in 2 seconds on the bandsaw. Cheap and quick.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Al, that's a good idea, given "shaker pegs" cost more than that


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Like the pegs idea, love the hammer handle!


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Smit. I made it from a maple branch. You can see the twist near the head. Head is forged and ooooold.


----------



## WayneC

I love old hammers. I would have never guessed dollar store clothes pins on the rack.

Plane wise, I purchased a second 605 1/4 on eBay over the weekend. Never know when things are going to pop up at a good price.


----------



## Bertha

Wow, multiple rock fractionals. You ever watch shows about prison? It's satisfying to see someone out there with bigger problems. ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Al loves a good pegging. Slick move there brother. Can beat it for a buck. Im definately stashing that one in the bag of tricks for future use.


----------



## Bertha

When it comes to big peg ideas, I usually sit on them.


----------



## WayneC

Almost as much as he loves Unicorns. (Shakes head)


----------



## Cricket

Bertha, this thread is getting too long which is making it more and more difficult for me to remove spam from it when it happens. Can you please start a new thread (Handplanes of Your Dreams - Part2) and then link to it in here?

Once that is done, I will close this thread.


----------



## DLK

I recommend you put a link to the new thread in both the preamble and also in a ending post.


----------



## Bertha

This is over my head. Tell me what you recommend I do. In detail lol.


----------



## Mosquito

Create a new forum thread called "Handplanes of your dreams - part 2", add a link to this thread in the initial posting of that one. Then, put a link to that new thread as a post here, as well as updating to add a link to it in your original post of this thread.

Then Cricket will lock this one down, and we can only post in the new one (because their system can't effectively handle 50k+ posts in one thread).


----------



## WayneC

Mos has it.


----------



## ColonelTravis

see you on the other side


----------



## Mosquito

.


----------



## donwilwol

Wow, a part 2!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Soon!


----------



## WayneC

The new post is up.


----------



## Bertha

Done


----------



## theoldfart

Can't let Wayne get the final word!


----------



## WayneC

> Can t let Wayne get the final word!
> 
> - theoldfart


Are you sure?


----------



## Cricket

Here we go folks.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/235737


----------

